# Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero



## renko (20 Ene 2020)

Bien. Supongo que muchos ya conoceréis el asunto. Se trata de la gravísima trama corrupta que aparece en unos documentos que ha dado a conocer un tal Alberto Royuela.

Esos documentos pertenecerían al ex-fiscal jefe del TSJC* José María Mena Alvarez, *que los habría mantenido escondidos y que de una forma que sería largo de explicar ahora, habrían llegado a manos de Royuela.

En esa extensísima documentación quedaría al descubierto una compleja trama de corrupción y asesinatos sin precedentes en nuestro pais, donde el fiscal Mena estaría a la cabeza de la misma.

Se trataría de *más de mil asesinatos *perpetrados por equipos de Guardia Civil y Policia Nacional adscritos a la policía judicial bajo las órdenes de Mena, y también por confidentes a su servicio, todos ellos siguiendo las directrices del ya ex-fiscal jefe.
Mena ocupó ese cargo entre 1996 y 2006.

Toda esta trama también pondría de manifiesto como el PSOE y la *masonería *estarían detrás de todo. De hecho Mena en aquel entonces era *masón de grado 27* consiguiendo introducir en la masonería a 71 jueces y fiscales de Barcelona.
Los nombres de todos ellos los publicaré próximamente. Flipareis con algunos de esos nombres, por cierto.


Abro este hilo para ir desgranando poco a poco todo el contenido de esos documentos


Enlace para acceder a toda esa documentación:

Documentación – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


Canal de Youtube donde Alberto Royuela y su hijo Santiago explican esas tramas:

Santiago Royuela Samit


Añado este video/entrevista de otro canal donde los Royuela explican toda la trama:





*==========================================*


----------



## renko (20 Ene 2020)

Spoiler: Detalles de la trama



Bien, supongo que ya habréis leido algo sobre que esa trama habría estado detrás de los "supuestos" accidentes mortales del periodista Antonio Herrero, del del General Gutiérrez Mellado, o del "accidente" del helicóptero de Rajoy....

Eso es lo que más relumbrón tiene y en su momento le dedicaré mi atención, pero antes quería sacar otros casos de gente anónima que me han llegado a golpear bastante más.

Os advierto que, según se desprende de los documentos, estamos ante gente sin el más mínimo escrúpulo. Por ejemplo os puedo decir que Mena habría ordenado acabar con la vida del padre de la presidenta del TSJC *María Eugenia Alegret *siendo él fiscal jefe de ese Tribunal.

Por cierto, los documentos escritos a mano donde aparecen todas las órdenes de asesinato emitidas por Mena, han sido calificadas caligráficamente y sin duda pertenecen a él.


Mena utilizaba 3 equipos diferentes a la hora de perpetrar asesinatos o hacer seguimientos.

Uno lo encabezaba el sargento de la Guardia Civil* Rafael García Ruiz*, hombre de la más absoluta confianza de Mena.

El segundo lo dirigía el Policía Nacional *Juan Manuel García Peña*.

El tercero estaba formado por confidentes reclutados de entre delincuentes del más variado pelaje y que dirigía también Rafael Garcia Ruiz. Había hasta 28 confidentes realizando todo tipo de "trabajos" ***

Para los trabajos más delicados el especialista era el citado sargento de la GC y su equipo. Un auténtico maestro en hacer pasar los asesinatos por accidentes.


*** Todos los confidentes utilizados por Mena para toda clase de crímenes fueron asesinados justo antes de jubilarse en 2006 para eliminar toda "prueba viviente" de su siniestro paso por la fiscalía. Esta operación de eliminación de confidentes la bautizó como "operación Chumi", nombre de uno de ellos.
La forma de proceder en este "borrado de pruebas vivientes" fue utilizar a dos de ellos para eliminar al resto. Al finalizar, sería el sargento Garcia Ruiz el que acabara con los dos últimos.





Spoiler: Los 15 asesinatos encargados por Kike Sarasola a Mena, según la documentación en manos de Royuela



No se si os suena.








Es* Kike Sarasola, *conocido bonvivant, rico heredero de la dudosa fortuna que hizo su padre, y conocido militante lgbti ( Kike Sarasola - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ). Es hijo de Enrique Sarasola Lerchundi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre, Empresario forradísmo muy vinculado al PSOE y a Felipe González, ya fallecido.

Pues Kike, el hijo, el de la foto, según los papeles de Royuela, le *encargó a Mena 15 asesinatos,* todos ellos ejecutados satisfactoriamente.

*La lista con los nombres de los 15 asesinados:


Francisco Carpintero Renedo
Miguel Sancho Castellano
Félix Falcón Alonso
Jesús Cánovas Pallarés
Antonio Cremades Cepa
Fernando Criado Ortega
José Luis Candau Parias
Iñigo Bau Blasi
Rafael Maura Villalonga
Angel Ballbé Turu
José Luis Pelacho Vargas
José Maria González de León Santos
Alberto Madrigal Llorente
Vicente Sanchiz Oliag
Francisco Corchado Enriquez de la Orden*






Spoiler: Los 10 asesinatos encargados por Juan Guerra (hermano del ex-vicepresidente) a Mena, entre ellos el de su propio hermano Antonio, según Royuela



*Juan Guerra*, el hermano del ex-vicepresidente Alfonso Guerra, le encargó, según los papeles de Royuela, unos cuantos asesinatos a Mena.
Esto hace suponer que realmente no era un cualquiera. No solo era "hermano de", sino que algún poder dentro de la trama general alrededor del PSOE debería de tener para poder ordenar asesinatos.... entre ellos el del tercer hermano Guerra, Antonio. De hecho era el mayor.

*Juan Guerra ordenó la muerte de su propio hermano !!!*

Este es el listado de las *10* personas asesinadas por el equipo de Mena bajo mandato de Juan Guerra. Todos, menos uno, envenenados:


E*duardo Amores Jiménez

Germán Blanco Ejido

Vicente Azorín Candelas

Ignacio Cornejo Aguirre

Joaquín Calonge Iglesias

Francisco Alzola Medina

Angel Arpón Mendivil Aranguren

Antonio Guerra González

José María Bofill de Quadras

Raimundo Bello Galindo*



No se explicita en los ficheros de Royuela pero casi seguro que era masón también.




*













*



Su hermano, Antonio Guerra "el patillas" cuando lo sacaban en el programa de Arús para reirse de él.
Juan se lo cargó porque quería "cantar".












Spoiler: Bufete Palmés/Magda Oranich: 40 asesinatos encargados a Mena, según la documentación de Royuela



Según los papeles de Royuela, había varios bufetes de abogados que encargaban asesinatos al equipo de Mena. Normalmente los clientes eran hijos que querían cobrar su herencia cuanto antes. También había maridos que se querían librar de su mujer y viceversa, pero los más abundantes eran los primeros.

Uno de los bufetes era _*Arbitrium*_.

Y había otro con el que me quiero extender un poco más porque os va a encantar el asunto. Os cuento:


Los que sois catalanes os sonará esta tipa:









Es* Magda Oranich*. Es abogada y ex-diputada. Está todo el dia en TV3 de tertuliana política. Indepe, claro.
Se apunta a todos los activismos progres imaginables, es feminista, es secretaria de ACNUR, es animalista y antitaurina, ha recibido premios de asociaciones gays y lesbianas....

Estuvo casada y tuvo dos hijos con otro abogado fallecido en 2005 llamado *Marc Palmés i Giró*. Os voy a hablar de este tio, es importante hacerlo:

Palmés fue abogado penalista antifranquista. Comunista. Durante el tardofranquismo defendió a etarras, catalanistas y anarquistas condenados a muerte como Salvador Puig Antich. *Palmés* destacó por su defensa de los derechos humanos y su oposición a la pena de muerte. Estuvieron a punto de nombrarle _Sindic de Greuges _(equivalente al Defensor del Pueblo en Cataluña), pero falleció antes. Un tio ejemplar como pocos, no ? 

Ahora viene lo bueno. Pues resulta que esta pareja *de defensores de los derechos humanos y contrarios a la pena de muerte, según los papeles de Royuela, encargaron 40 asesinatos al equipo de Mena a través de su bufete de abogados *






Spoiler: Royuela: Ernest Maragall: Dos asesinatos por asuntos personales y más cositas.....



 Vamos a hablar de este señor:







*Ernest Maragall*. Ha sido Conseller hasta hace poco (ERC). Es hermano de Pascual, ex-alcalde de BCN y ex-presidente de la Generalitat. En los archivos Royuela no aparece ninguna conexión con la masonería pero sospecho que es un alto grado de alguna logia. Luego lo explico.

Hay *dos *conexiones de Ernest Maragall con la trama de Mena. Una de carácter personal (la más "suculenta"), y otra de carácter institucional.

Empiezo por la primera que es la más ..... chunga:

- Don Ernest, según los papeles de Royuela, encargó personalmente a Mena dos "trabajos". Los nombres de los asesinados son *Néstor Quartino Zandalazini *(argentino)* y Miguel Mas Salvadó* (asesinatos nº *29 *y *63 *del archivo Royuela)* .* Fue en el año 2000 con dos meses de diferencia. Los motivos fueron estrictamente personales y ambos casos no tienen relación. Los explico:

El primero resulta que les estaba presionando (a la familia Maragall en general) con sacar información que tenía de ellos *relacionada con el consumo y tráfico de cocaina*, asunto que afectaba a varios miembros del clan familiar 

Ernest le pidió a Mena consejo sobre cómo afrontar esa situación que ya se tornaba insostenible. Se ve que Maragall en un principio no fue a Mena contemplando la eliminación física como solución pero Mena le recomendó esa salida ya que Quartino se ve que estaba bien relacionado y tenía cierto poder. Acabando con su vida se acababan posibles futuras represalias.
En los papeles no se dice a qué se dedicaba Quartino, pero era de Ibiza (allí lo mataron) lo que hace suponer que tenía alguna relación con el narcotráfico, si además iba de eso el asunto.

Maragall pagó por este trabajo *50 millones de las antiguas pesetas*. Fijaros que si acudió a Mena en busca de ayuda, más que por su condición de fiscal, seguro que fue porque ya sabía a qué se dedicaba extraoficialmente.

Sobre el caso de Miguel Mas Salvadó, el segundo, parece que también estaba extorsionando a la familia pero con otro asunto diferente al de la droga que no se especifica. Fue dos meses después del primero y en este caso fue el propio Maragall el que le pidió a Mena una solución "parecida" a la del caso anterior  lo que indica que no quedó descontento (así mismo se expresa Mena en su orden de eliminación al sargento García Ruiz)

No consta lo que Mena cobró por este segundo asesinato pero se supone que fue la misma cantidad que en el primero.



- Y la segunda conexión con la trama de Mena, la institucional o profesional, fue de otro carácter. No mandó matar a nadie 
Pidió a Mena investigar a una serie de personas para ver si se podía sacar de ellas toda la mierda posible, lo que fuera, para tener poder de presión sobre ellas. Todas ellas tienen un denominador común, fijaros:


*Carmen Hernández Piera* - Miembro de la comisión/delegación diocesana de enseñanza

*Margarita Sintes Pallarés* - ídem

*Montserrat Sardá Brotons* - ídem

*Noemí Carril Martinez * - ídem

*Ramón Corts Blay* - Presidente de esa comisión/delegación

*Mercedes Lajara Garcia* - Presidenta del movimiento cristiano de maestros y profesores


Precisamente ahora está de actualidad todo esto..... Si la masonería ha tenido algo como prioridad ha sido precisamente tomar el control de la educación para poder inocular a los jóvenes los valores que todos conocemos y que ahora vemos ya implementarse de manera desatada.
Y uno de los obstáculos para poder cumplir con ese objetivo ha sido el modelo cristiano y tradicional de educación. No hace falta que entre en detalles. Es por eso que sospecho que Maragall, como Conseller de Educació, trabajó para imponer esos valores progre/masónicos siguiendo órdenes recibidas en logias. Estoy convencido de que es masón de alto grado... y que acudió a un "hermano fraterno" como Mena (grado 27 de la masonería) para que le ayudara.


----------



## renko (20 Ene 2020)

Spoiler: Perfil de las personas asesinadas. Ideólogo de la trama. Amante de Mena mandada asesinar por él mismo, según Royuela






> ¿Según aparece en esa documentación, cual es el perfil de personas que presuntamente asesinaban?



Hay de todo.

- Hay buena parte de asesinatos que tienen tinte político. Esta trama estaba tutelada por la cúpula de PSOE en la que todos son masones. El ex-superministro de Justicia e Interior, *Juan Alberto Belloch* era el que ocupaba el vértice. Digamos que fue el que creó la organización. Mena estaba inmediatamente por debajo. Antes de Mena quien lo dirigía era el ex fiscal anticorrupción *Jimenez Villarejo (se le atribuyen más de 50 asesinatos)*. Cuando este se jubiló, le pasó el relevo a Mena, que le superó con creces.
Pues bien, muchos asesinatos eran de gente vinculada a la extrema derecha, gente de organizaciones cristianas, etc.... La cúpula del PSOE daba la orden.

- La mayoría eran asesinatos por encargo funcionando como cualquier sicario a sueldo. Cobraban unos 200.000 euros por trabajo. Mena se llevaba unos 150.000 de ese dinero. Lo ingresaba en una cuenta suya en el banco UBS suizo. El resto era para pagar a Garcia Ruiz (o a Gracia Peña) y sus equipos, que eran los ejecutores normalmente. Una parte iba también para financiar al PSOE
Estos trabajos venían de parte de despachos de abogados que sabían a qué se dedicaba Mena. Ya comentaré algún detalle que vais a flipar de gente conocida.

- Había algún crimen personal del ámbito de Mena, Por ejemplo mandó cargarse a dos novios de su hija María. Ya explicaré en su momento los pormenores. Es la caña.
También se cargó a una amante puta que tenía con la que se veía en Sitges. La relación se enrareció y decidió liquidarla. La chica se llamaba *Mercedes de Pablo Vinaixa* y apareció muerta en un contenedor. Le cargaron el marrón a un ex-novio que al verse sin salida confesó el crimen con una serie de atenuantes para sufrir la menor condena posible. De haber negado el crimen hasta el final le hubieran caido el doble de años.

Son cosas estremecedoras de verdad.





Spoiler: 29 asesinatos encargados a Mena por el bufete del ex-conseller Germá Gordó. Nombres y apellidos. Todo según los papeles de Royuela



*Esto es muy bueno, atención.


Germá Gordó: *Abogado y Ex conseller de Justicia los últimos 4 años de Artur Mas, justo antes de que llegara Puigdemont. Se le relaciona con la trama del *3 %.





*


Dirige un despacho de abogados con su nombre*. Según la documentación en manos de Royuela, le encargó a Mena 29 asesinatos*


Os pongo la lista con sus nombres y apellidos (casi todos son casos encargados a Gordó por familiares para cobrar herencias)

*Jeng Naudó, Francisco Javier

Galofre Valcárcel, Mª Dolores

Garolera Calvet, Rafael *(Mena cobró 120.000 euros por este trabajo)

*Aznar Lafuente, Angel

Alamo Guevar, Robert

Armengou Olgado, Antonio

Bardera Corominas, Antonia

Ballester Segura, Maria Antonia

Burgos Villa, María

Borras Riera, Francisco

Casadevall Diaz, Amalia

Carmona de Haro, Juan

Clapé Fidel, Jaime

Erill Costa, Ramon

Gimenez Nin, Francisco

Hernando Romero, Maximiliano *(Mena cobró 130.000)

*Ibañez Lage, Carlos *(100.000)

*Martinez Mitjavila, Juan

Mir Cuyas, Francisco

Marrugat Piera, Jose *(80.000)

*Marin Devesa, Ramon

Ponce Turo, Jose

Pelegrin Garcia, Mercedes

Roureda Alio, Jose Mª

Serón Serrano, Daniel

Sanroma Suelves, Juan

Salat Inocentes, Ana

Sales Torrent, Jose

Segura Vidal, Juan *(170.000)






Spoiler: Felipe González compra el voto de Conde-Pumpido en el Supremo para evitar ser salpicado por el caso GAL



En un video Royuela lee una serie de cartas que se intercambian *Mena* y *Conde Pumpido* donde se da a conocer que el segundo, como magistrado del Tribunal Supremo, se comunicó con *Felipe González* para que este comprase su voto en el Tribunal y así pudiera evitar ser llamado a declarar por el caso GAL, quedando _Mister X_ definitivamente desvinculado judicialmente del asunto.

En esas comunicaciones, *Conde Pumpido* le pedía a *González* triplicar la cantidad de dinero acordada en un principio ya que eran tres los jueces necesarios (Conde + 2) para tumbar esa propuesta de comparecencia.

La pena es que no se hable de cantidades.






Spoiler: Relación de personas (31) asesinadas por el equipo de Mena por encargo del bufete Arbitrium, según la documentación de Royuela



Relación de personas *(31), que según aparece en la documentación de Royuela, * fueron asesinadas por el equipo de Mena por encargo del *bufete *_*Arbitrium:*_
(Generalmente los asesinatos encargados por bufetes a Mena provenían de familiares directos. Hijos la gran mayoría)

*Calzada Jove, Jorge 

Piñol Puigdengoles, Jose Mª 

Civit Desvens, Ignacio

Portabella Cordoba, Luis 

Batlle Suriñach, Juan 

Capella Miquel, Rosa Mª

Carmona Casado, José

Calanda Balaguer, José

Gamell Martinez, Antonio 

Jaime Borrás, Roser

Valls Sallas, Antonio

Martinez Mercadal, Enrique

Martinez Gómez, Angel

Otero Negreira, Pablo José

Prieto Cuervo, Miguel 

Pérez (o Párez) Turmo, Antonio

Jaime Sastrón, Julio

Gras Creus, Jose Juan

Fortuny Bartolin, Alberto

Huertas Desvalls, Salvador 

Gordo de Luis, Manuel

Rodriguez Leal, Sergio

Jimeno Roses, Jose Luis 

Durias Sanchez, Ernesto 

Martin Cuerda, Carlos

Sánchez Espinar, Carlos

De Miquel Simón, Francisco

Jordana Pareto, Antonio

Raubert Boneta, Ramón

Golobart Mateu, Ramón 

Xiville Alsina, Jose Mª *


----------



## renko (20 Ene 2020)

Spoiler: Nombres de la 6 chicas fallecidas tras abortar ilegalmente (Dr. Morín) y cuyos cuerpos fueron hechos desaparecer por el equipo de Mena. Cito de la documentación de Royuela



Resulta que Mena, según aparece en la documentación de Royuela, aparte de sus tejemanejes como fiscal jefe, tenía un negocio a medias con el* doctor Morín,* el célebre médico abortista (que, por cierto, "casualmente" fue *absuelto *por el Supremo de 8 cargos contra él  . En realidad no fue casualmente )

Resulta que aparte de los abortos "legales" que realizaba en sus clínicas, de forma ilegal practicaba otros a chicas *con entre 6 y 8 meses de gestación ,* y era de estos de los que Mena se llevaba una comisión.
Había alrededor de 10 abortos mensuales de estas características. Cobraban unos 1500 euros por cada uno. Así durante años.

En relación con lo anterior, que no es poco tenebroso, voy a tocar uno de los asuntos más duros de toda la trama.....

Solía ser la mujer de Mena, *Julia Maiqués Azcárraga *quien* s*e encargaba de quedar con las chicas y llevarlas a la clínica.

Pues bien, resulta que las intervenciones que les practicaban a las chicas no siempre salían bien y *en 6 casos las chicas fallecieron.*

Sabeis que hicieron ?, *se deshicieron de los cadáveres*. Utilizaron a los policías que colaboraban con Mena en la fiscalia para efectuar el trabajo.

En los documentos aparecen los datos de las 6 chicas y voy a colgar aquí los mismos casi por compasión hacia sus familiares, que para los cuales llevan años desaparecidas.
Es muy improbable que este minúsculo hilo de un foro de frikis sea seguido por alguien que conozca a alguna de estas chicas. Pero me da tanta pena el desenlace de todo esto que a lo mejor Dios tiene a bien hacer un milagro que pueda apaciguar de alguna manera la dolorosa incertidumbre de sus familias.


*Las 6 chicas son estas*: (no se puede copipastear ni una sola letra del pdf, asi que he tenido que transcribirlo todo a mano)



1 -* María Salcedo Gutiérrez*. DNI 48.400.713. Domicilio en calle Antonio López 26, Santander. Dia de la intervención: 29-1-2007

El colaborador de Mena que se deshizo de su cadáver, le cuenta lo siguiente:

_"Te informo que mis hombres, además de darle al cuerpo la salida adecuada, se han encargado de borrar cualquier vestigio de la ida de la tal Maria Salcedo a Madrid para abortar en vuestra clínica, así como de su estancia, ya que había llegado a Madrid un par de dias antes. Sin problemas, vale?"_



2 -* Josefa de Diego Bravo*. DNI 51.218.640. Infanta Mercedes 91, Madrid. Intervenida el 11-3-2005

El colaborador de Mena que se deshizo de su cadáver, le cuenta lo siguiente:

_"La fallecida tiene a sus padres y a una hermana viviendo en Sevilla, pero hemos averiguado que apenas mantenían relación, lo que indica que hasta que no llegue Navidad, no se interesarán por ella. Mis hombres la llevaron a un bosque de Móstoles."_



3 _- _*Elena Méndez Corchado. *Permiso de residencia nº 002153477. C/ Martin de Vargas 16, Madrid. Intervención: 27/9/2005.


El colaborador de Mena que se deshizo de su cadáver, le cuenta lo siguiente:

_"Mis hombres ya se han encargado de ella, o sea, que todo controlado. Dile a Irigaray si alguien se ha interesado por ella, y si ha sido así, que es lo que les habeis dicho"_



4 - *Isabel León Abad*. DNI 5.802.055. Paseo Santa Clara 12, Toledo. 5-2-2006

El colaborador de Mena le informa de que no se preocupe y de que el cuerpo lo hicieron desaparecer llevándolo a más de 200 kms. de Madrid.



5 -* Antonia Jiménez Luque*. DNI 38.798.750. C/ Teodoro Domingo 20, Torrelodones, Madrid. 17-6-2006

_"Ningún motivo para la preocupación. Mis hombres me confirman que será prácticamente imposible, al menos en los próximos 20 años, que su cuerpo salga a la superficie, o sea, que ante cualquier intervención familiar, negadlo todo.
No conoceis de nada a AJL ni jamás estuvo ahí, en Dátor _(la clinica)"




6 - *Mercedes Vázquez Toledo (o Tirado)*. Pasaporte nº X641528890. Cochabamba 218, Mexico DF. 15-12-2006

_"Una vez transcurridas dos semanas desde que mi equipo hizo desaparecer su cuerpo, no ha habido incidencias policiales, lo que quiere decir que nadie sabía que venía a abortar a la clínica, pq ya se habrían puesto en contacto con vosotros. O sea que nada por qué preocuparse."



(He de decir que las fechas de las intervenciones, es decir, de las desapariciones, pueden estar equivocadas porque en unos papeles salen unas y en otros otras)_






Spoiler: Encubrimiento del suicidio del padre de Rubalcaba



Una asunto menor que también aparece en los documentos:


En 2005 falleció el padre del entonces ministro *Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba.* Resulta que* se suicidó.*

La familia no quería que se supiera cómo falleció y quiso taparlo. Mena se encargó de que los forenses hicieran constar que se trató de una muerte natural, como en tantas ocasiones habían hecho con personas asesinadas.

Mena tenía comprados a forenses, médicos.... Cuando cometían un asesinato se aseguraban, una vez aparecía el cadáver, que el informe forense fuera conforme a sus intereses para no despertar sospechas y dar el caso por cerrado.





Spoiler:  Mariano Fernández Bermejo (ministro con Zapatero), según Royuela encargó 57 asesinatos a Mena cuando era fiscal en Madrid, según los papeles de Royuela



*Mariano Fernández Bermejo.*

Fue ministro de justicia dos años con Zapatero.










Antes de ser ministro, siendo Fiscal jefe de la Sala de lo Contencioso-Administrativo del Tribunal Supremo, le encargó a Mena y a su grupo de sicarios de la GC, *57 asesinatos,* según consta en la documentación en manos de Royuela.

Os pongo tres de esos nombres y la fecha del "trabajo":

*Luis Cohen Macias - 2003 10 septiembre

Roque Martin Heredero - 2005 19 noviembre

Baltasar Torrico Torrico - 2003 2 marzo*






Spoiler: Asesinato del economista Ignacio González de Rivero, ordenado por la cúpula del PSOE, según los documentos de Royuela 



Según los papeles de Royuela, este encargo de asesinato procede de la mismísima cúpula del PSOE (por fechas era Zapatero el que estaba al frente de la secretaría general)

El fallecido es *Ignacio González de Rivero, *economista.

Cito textualmente la nota de Mena a Ruiz:


_"Ruiz. Se trata de un economista que está auditando diversas empresas ligadas a la financiación del PSOE, y parece que ha encontrado alguna de las conexiones financieras que hasta ahora permanecían ocultas.

Me piden que me deshaga de él como sea y cueste lo que cueste.

O sea que ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer. Parece que por su profesión viaja mucho. Un accidente creo que sería lo más oportuno. Tu verás.

Comunícame el resultado tan pronto se produzca."
Mena_


----------



## renko (20 Ene 2020)

Spoiler: Implicación de la masonería+PSOE en la trama. Lista de 71 jueces reclutados por Mena para la masonería, según Royuela



Siempre según se desprende de la documentación en manos de Royuela:

En esta trama la masonería estaba involucrada en la misma medida que el PSOE, hasta el punto de que uno llega a deducir que son la misma cosa.
Realmente el PSOE es una herramienta de la masonería. Todo dios es masón ahí dentro. Masones relacionados con la trama son, *Mena, Jiménez Villarejo, Belloch, Conde Pumpido, Mariano Fernández Bermejo, Martín Pallín.....*
También se confirma la militancia masónica de *Zapatero*, algo que era casi un secreto a voces. Pertenece a la* Logia Humanitas/Humanidades* concretamente.

Mena era un incansable reclutador de jueces para la masoneria (recuerdo que en aquel entonces era grado 27). Hay constancia de que llegó a reclutar a 71. Os pongo los nombres de esos 71 a continuación:


*Antonio Barba Mora
Mª Mar Serna Calvo
Carmen Figueras Cuadra
Salvador Diaz Molina
Jose Luis Felis Garcia
Fco. Javier Sanz Marco
Fernando Valle Esques
Jesús Rentero Jover
Joaquin Bayo Delgado
Daniel Bartomeus Plana
Javier Arana Navarro
Antonio Gubern Vives
Juan Antonio Ramirez Sunyer
Luis Morales Revuelto
Francisco Andres Valle Muñoz
Francisco Javier Pauli Collado
Jose Naval Lopez
Jose Ignacio D´Olhaberria Ruiz de Aguirre
Luis Revilla Perez
Felix Viñeta Roca
Juan Pedro Rallo Andreu
Carlos Escribano Vindel
Felix Azon Vilas
Juan Pedro Ferres Torres
Miguel Angel Sanchez Burriel
Juan Ramon Reig Puron
Juan Antonio Saforcada Campos
Angel de Prada Mendoza
Jorge Vergara Aranda
Juan Esteban Serrano Carrasco
Eliseo de Cossio Blanco
Jesus Fuertes Bertolin
Wifredo Pico Sevil
Roger Loppacher Crehuet
Luis Flaquer Vilardebo
Fco.Javier Martí Abad
Jose Hernandez Ballestero
Jaime Castellanos López
Tomas Goma Fuste
Santiago Bilbao Berset
Manuel Velazquez Lopez
Antonio Sebastian Argueta
Armengol Molins Novau
Alberto Juncadella Palacios
Jose Ignacio de Oca Burguete
Andres Enfedaque Marco
Francisco Bierge Gili
Santiago Gimenez Badell
Luis Roca Casadevall
Juan Carlos Camino Gaspar
Gerard Thomas Andreu
J. Miguel Jimenez de Parga Gaston
Ramon Rossell Torres
Juan Fernando Horcajada Moya
Jose Carlos Alvarez Martinez
Ramon Gomis Masque
Eduardo Navarro Blasco
Poncio Feliu Llansa
Jorge Agustí Maragall
Luis Puig Ferriol
Sebastian Moralo Gallego
Enrique Jimenez-Asenjo Gomez
M. Angel Gimeno Jubero
Pablo Llarena Conde
Daniel de Alfonso Laso
Jose Mª Planchat Teruel
Jorge Obach Martinez
Antonio Doñate Martin
Pascual Ortuño Muñoz
M. Angel Falguera Baro
Jaime Gonzalez Calvet*






Spoiler: Pablo Llarena y Santiago Vidal, jueces rivales por fuera, hermanos masones entre bambalinas



De la lista anterior no se habeis reparado en un nombre en concreto:

*Pablo Llarena Conde*











Ahora vuelvo con Llarena, y es que antes quiero hablar de otro juez masón y que no aparece en la lista. Era masón antes que esos 71. Era al que Mena utilizaba para convencer a los candidatos de entrar en las logias. Es este, os suena ???










Es *Santiago Vidal*, el famoso juez independentista.
Ya sabeis que es de ERC y que *se le atribuye la redacción de un borrador de lo que sería la futura Constitución Catalana*.
Sería la persona encargada de dar forma jurídica a esa _República Catalana_ dotándola de estructura. Fundamental su papel, por tanto.
Pues bien, siendo una figura clave del independentismo, vemos como de la mano de un burgalés como el fiscal Mena, se dedicaban ambos a invitar (o presionar) a *todos *los jueces de la Audiencia de Barcelona para integrarse en la masonería.

Volviendo a *Llarena*, azote del procés, vemos como, por tanto, comparte _obediencias _con el segundo, figura de primer orden y referencia en materia juridica del independentismo, lo que induce a pensar que todo es un puto paripé siendo movidos ambos bandos por los mismos titiriteros.

Lo que ha destapado Royuela no solo es importante para ver las barbaridades que hace esta gente y lo podrido que está todo, sino tambien para ver realmente quien lo mueve todo desde las sombras controlando al mismo tiempo a tesis y antítesis.







Spoiler: Monzer Al-Kassar contrata los servicos de Mena para asesinar a Alfredo Goyeneche Moreno, ex presidente del COE (Según los papeles de Royuela)



Según esa documentación, el que sustituyó a* Carlos Ferrer Salat* al frente del COE cuando se lo cepillaron, *Alfredo Goyeneche Moreno* ( Alfredo Goyeneche Moreno - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ) , también se lo cargaron.

Le provocaron un accidente en la A1 a la altura de Pancorbo (Burgos). Atención porque el encargo a Mena se lo hizo *Monzer al-Kassar*


----------



## element (20 Ene 2020)

Desconocía que Alberto Royuela tuviera un canal en youtube. Debe tener más de 80 años...


----------



## sirpask (20 Ene 2020)

¿Cual es el perfil de personas que presuntamente asesinaban?


----------



## renko (20 Ene 2020)

Revisad los primeros posts del hilo porque he añadido cosas nuevas


----------



## Peltasta (20 Ene 2020)

No me sorprendería que esto fuese cierto.


----------



## renko (20 Ene 2020)

No se si os suena.






Es* Kike Sarasola, *conocido bonvivant, rico heredero de la dudosa fortuna que hizo su padre, y conocido militante lgbti ( Kike Sarasola - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ). Es hijo de Enrique Sarasola Lerchundi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre, Empresario forradísmo muy vinculado al PSOE y a Felipe González, ya fallecido.

Pues Kike, el hijo, el de la foto, demuestran que le * encargó a Mena 15 asesinatos,* todos ellos ejecutados satisfactoriamente.* 

La lista con los nombres de los 15 asesinados:


Francisco Carpintero Renedo
Miguel Sancho Castellano
Félix Falcón Alonso
Jesús Cánovas Pallarés
Antonio Cremades Cepa
Fernando Criado Ortega
José Luis Candau Parias
Iñigo Bau Blasi
Rafael Maura Villalonga
Angel Ballbé Turu
José Luis Pelacho Vargas
José Maria González de León Santos
Alberto Madrigal Llorente
Vicente Sanchiz Oliag
Francisco Corchado Enriquez de la Orden*


----------



## renko (20 Ene 2020)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Cual es el perfil de personas que presuntamente asesinaban?



Hay de todo.

- Hay buena parte de asesinatos que tienen tinte político. Esta trama estaba tutelada por la cúpula de PSOE en la que todos son masones. El ex-superministro de Justicia e Interior, *Juan Alberto Belloch* era el que ocupaba el vértice. Digamos que fue el que creó la organización. Mena estaba inmediatamente por debajo. Antes de Mena quien lo dirigía era el ex fiscal anticorrupción *Jimenez Villarejo (se le atribuyen más de 50 asesinatos)*. Cuando este se jubiló, le pasó el relevo a Mena, que le superó con creces.
Pues bien, muchos asesinatos eran de gente vinculada a la extrema derecha, gente de organizaciones cristianas, etc.... La cúpula del PSOE daba la orden.

- La mayoría eran asesinatos por encargo funcionando como cualquier sicario a sueldo. Cobraban unos 200.000 euros por trabajo. Mena se llevaba unos 150.000 de ese dinero. Lo ingresaba en una cuenta suya en el banco UBS suizo. El resto era para pagar a Garcia Ruiz (o a Gracia Peña) y sus equipos, que eran los ejecutores normalmente. Una parte iba también para financiar al PSOE
Estos trabajos venían de parte de despachos de abogados que sabían a qué se dedicaba Mena. Ya comentaré algún detalle que vais a flipar de gente conocida.

- Había algún crimen personal del ámbito de Mena, Por ejemplo mandó cargarse a dos novios de su hija María. Ya explicaré en su momento los pormenores. Es la caña.
También se cargó a una amante puta que tenía con la que se veía en Sitges. La relación se enrareció y decidió liquidarla. La chica se llamaba *Mercedes de Pablo Vinaixa* y apareció muerta en un contenedor. Le cargaron el marrón a un ex-novio que al verse sin salida confesó el crimen con una serie de atenuantes para sufrir la menor condena posible. De haber negado el crimen hasta el final le hubieran caido el doble de años.

Son cosas estremecedoras de verdad.


----------



## Skull & Bones (20 Ene 2020)

viva españa viva el rey, viva el orden y la ley.


----------



## renko (20 Ene 2020)

Una asunto menor que también aparece en los documentos:


En 2005 falleció el padre del entonces ministro *Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba.* Resulta que* se suicidó.*

La familia no quería que se supiera cómo falleció y quiso taparlo. Mena se encargó de que los forenses hicieran constar que se trató de una muerte natural, como en tantas ocasiones habían hecho con personas asesinadas. 

Mena tenía comprados a forenses, médicos.... Cuando cometían un asesinato se aseguraban, una vez aparecía el cadáver, que el informe forense fuera conforme a sus intereses para no despertar sospechas y dar el caso por cerrado.


----------



## cagabandurrias (20 Ene 2020)

Hay otro hilo anterior al respecto en Burbuja.

Quizá habría que fusionarlos.

El ex-fiscal Mena ordenó más de 1.100 asesinatos en Cataluña


----------



## cagabandurrias (20 Ene 2020)

element dijo:


> Desconocía que Alberto Royuela tuviera un canal en youtube. Debe tener más de 80 años...



El Canal es de su hijo Santi -licenciado en Ciencias Físicas-, que pasó 9 años en el trullo


----------



## cagabandurrias (20 Ene 2020)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> A lo mejor había que fusionarte e ti con una cuneta, tío baboso.
> ¿Descalificando? Pues tú no mereces pasar ni un minuto más en este mundo.



Yo no tengo la culpa, tan sólo me follé a tu madre, hijo.
El SIDA lo pillaste porque le gustaba tragar lefa de otros.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (20 Ene 2020)




----------



## mariaisabel1975 (20 Ene 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Yo no tengo la culpa, tan sólo me follé a tu madre, hijo.
> El SIDA lo pillaste porque le gustaba tragar lefa de otros.



Insta
[automerge]1579558328[/automerge]


cagabandurrias dijo:


> Yo no tengo la culpa, tan sólo me follé a tu madre, hijo.
> El SIDA lo pillaste porque le gustaba tragar lefa de otros.



Insta


----------



## mariaisabel1975 (20 Ene 2020)

Madre mía... se avienen curvas, esto promete trillones de palomitas y como pueden ser tan torpes de dejar todo por escrito???


----------



## cagabandurrias (20 Ene 2020)

mariaisabel1975 dijo:


> Madre mía... se avienen curvas, esto promete trillones de palomitas y como pueden ser tan torpes de dejar todo por escrito???



Actuaban como un servicio de inteligencia. La nota se devolvía al expediente con la respuesta. No dejaba rastro telemático, ni de radiofrecuencia.


----------



## Visilleras (20 Ene 2020)

¿Pero qué cojones...


----------



## GarciaBarbon (20 Ene 2020)

¿podrias pasar pruebas , como recortes de periodico, de esos asesinatos?

y avisa, cuando hagan un especial de la Sexta Columna


----------



## renko (20 Ene 2020)

GarciaBarbon dijo:


> ¿podrias pasar pruebas , como recortes de periodico, de esos asesinatos?
> 
> y avisa, cuando hagan un especial de la Sexta Columna



Hay muchos nombres de asesinados que salen en prensa, esquelas. Coinciden las fechas. Prueba, ya verás. He dado bastantes nombres antes. Los crimenes ordenados por Sarasola son casi todos empresarios rivales. Salen muchas de sus esquelas.

Jamás veras salir esto en La Sexta. ni en ningún otro canal, de hecho. Esto jamás saldrá en ningún medio a no ser que la cosa se les vaya de las manos.... y será para negarlo o darle marchamo de falso.


----------



## keapazao (20 Ene 2020)

Espero qué sigan sacando más mierda sobre esta mafia, me tiene muy enganchado. Esto va a salpicar a todo España, cuándo se empiece a tirar del hilo.


----------



## cagabandurrias (20 Ene 2020)

keapazao dijo:


> Espero qué sigan sacando más mierda sobre esta mafia, me tiene muy enganchado. Esto va a salpicar a todo España, cuándo se empiece a tirar del hilo.



Pronto intentarán censurarlo.


----------



## Palpatine (20 Ene 2020)

Que no caiga !!!


----------



## renko (20 Ene 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Actuaban como un servicio de inteligencia. La nota se devolvía al expediente con la respuesta. No dejaba rastro telemático, ni de radiofrecuencia.



El único que llevaba esos mensajes fisicamente de un emisor a un receptor era * Jorge Irigaray García de la Serrana,* masón de la máxima confianza de Mena. Nadie más tocaba esos mensajes. Este tio pertenece al Grupo Planeta, dueño, por cierto de Atresmedia. El Grupo Planeta es un nido de masones.

Irigaray archivaba todos esos mensajes en una clínica que tenia el Dr. Morín (del que ya he hablado antes) en la Calle Dalmases de Barcelona.


----------



## Dupla (20 Ene 2020)

¿Pero qué cojones es esto?

¿Es a lo que se refería Villarejo cuando decía que mucho cuidadín que podía sacar mierda a paladas y se caía España?


----------



## renko (20 Ene 2020)

Irigaray concretamente consta como director de la EAE Business School, perteneciente al Grupo Planeta.


----------



## Octubrista (20 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> En 2005 falleció el padre del entonces ministro *Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba.* Resulta que* se suicidó.*
> 
> La familia no quería que se supiera cómo falleció y quiso taparlo. Mena se encargó de que los forenses hicieran constar que se trató de una muerte natural, como en tantas ocasiones habían hecho con personas asesinadas.
> 
> *Mena tenía comprados a forenses, médicos.... Cuando cometían un asesinato se aseguraban, una vez aparecía el cadáver, que el informe forense fuera conforme a sus intereses para no despertar sospechas y dar el caso por cerrado.*



Siendo así, hasta la propia muerte de *Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba puede no haber sido "natural"*.

Porque si esta trama realmente existió, no hay porque dudar de que ahora exista. No dejarían de ser "maniobras" propias de grupos masones y sus luchas de intereses.


----------



## renko (20 Ene 2020)

*Hay que darle eco a esto como sea, chicos. Es tan abominable y sin precedentes que se tiene que viralizar de alguna manera.

Repartid enlaces a saco*


----------



## renko (20 Ene 2020)

Hasta he intentado entrar en contacto con familiares de asesinados para informarles que lo de su familiar no fue un "accidente" sino un asesinato. Hay pruebas documentales además para demostrarlo.

Hay que mover esto como sea.


----------



## Drewcastle (20 Ene 2020)

keapazao dijo:


> Espero qué sigan sacando más mierda sobre esta mafia, me tiene muy enganchado. Esto va a salpicar a todo España, cuándo se empiece a tirar del hilo.



Pues como no seamos nosotros quienes lo propaguen no se quien lo hará, ya se ha visto que los medios están totalmente comprados y si es cierto que esta mafia se carga a la gente sin consecuencias pocos tendrán el valor de dar la cara públicamente.


----------



## GarciaBarbon (20 Ene 2020)

ostras el Mena, pues ya en la wiki dicen esto de su trayectoria:

Mena rechaza repatriar a los menores extranjeros a los que sus padres impulsan a emigrar, _El País_, 12 de diciembre de 2003, consultado el 26 de mayo de 2011


 Mena desobedecerá a Cardenal y no denunciará al juez las concentraciones ante las sedes del PP, _El País_, 24 de marzo de 2004, consultado el 26 de mayo de 2011. 


ahora se de donde viene el término _mena_.

Menudo personaje, de los jueces para la progresia. Si oficialmente dicen esto de el, tiene todo mi desprecio. Sociata de ls cojones.


----------



## Demodé (21 Ene 2020)

Cuenta la querella de Royuela a Mena en el Supremo, y cómo el segundo presionó a los magistrados, a Conde-Pumpido por ejemplo porque habría desimputado a Felipe del GAL (quien reconoce que le hubiera ayudado de todas maneras), con revelar sus actuaciones anteriores para conseguir una más, en su provecho.


----------



## Energia libre (21 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> No se si os suena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No fue el padre el que encargo los crímenes?


----------



## Energia libre (21 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Irigaray concretamente consta como director de la EAE Business School, perteneciente al Grupo Planeta.



Hay foto de este tío?


----------



## Energia libre (21 Ene 2020)

hay tres hilos contando este con la misma tematica, se pueden juntar y asi los tenemos en las primeras paginas?


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (21 Ene 2020)

*Documentos del Asesinato del periodista de la COPE Antonio Herrero:*


----------



## cagabandurrias (21 Ene 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> hay tres hilos contando este con la misma tematica, se pueden juntar y asi los tenemos en las primeras paginas?



Sí.
Yo abrí hilos al respecto.
Ruego que algún forero diligente pueda refundir los hilos.


----------



## Demodé (21 Ene 2020)

Resumen procedencia de los papeles de Mena en manos de Royuela:


Mató a su amante como antes se ha dicho, echándole la culpa a otro:


----------



## Demodé (21 Ene 2020)

RafaPal dice que "jaque mate" al PSOE con ésto de los Royuela papers:





Las amenazas de la élite recuerda a parte de:
Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## Bifaz23 (21 Ene 2020)

yo estoy enganchado a la serie. 

No puedo contar mucho más, dado que todavía no he llegado ni al EPISODIO 20, pero por lo que he podido saber es que son una familia que llevan metida en pleitos toda la puta vida y saben de que la va la movida.

Esta noche acabaré con la ENTREGA 18.


----------



## Al-paquia (21 Ene 2020)

Las notas que tienen los puntos sobre las i como circulitos de quién son? Es jodidamente ridiculo e infantil, narcisismo extremo. No me lo puedo creer.


----------



## daesrd (21 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Bien, supongo que ya habréis leido algo sobre que esa trama habría estado detrás de los "supuestos" accidentes mortales del periodista Antonio Herrero, del del General Gutiérrez Mellado, o del "accidente" del helicóptero de Rajoy....
> 
> Eso es lo que más relumbrón tiene y en su momento le dedicaré mi atención, pero antes quería sacar otros casos de gente anónima que me han llegado a golpear bastante más.
> 
> ...



Joder, vaya peliculón que sale de ahí...Sobre todo si es verdad.


----------



## renko (21 Ene 2020)

En esta trama la masonería estaba involucrada en la misma medida que el PSOE, hasta el punto de que uno llega a deducir que son la misma cosa.
Realmente el PSOE es una herramienta de la masonería. Todo dios es masón ahí dentro. Masones relacionados con la trama son, *Mena, Jiménez Villarejo, Belloch, Conde Pumpido, Mariano Fernández Bermejo, Martín Pallín.....*
También se confirma la militancia masónica de *Zapatero*, algo que era casi un secreto a voces. Pertenece a la* Logia Humanitas/Humanidades* concretamente.

Mena era un incansable reclutador de jueces para la masoneria (recuerdo que en aquel entonces era grado 27). Hay constancia de que llegó a reclutar a 71. Os pongo los nombres de esos 71 a continuación:


*Antonio Barba Mora
Mª Mar Serna Calvo
Carmen Figueras Cuadra
Salvador Diaz Molina
Jose Luis Felis Garcia
Fco. Javier Sanz Marco
Fernando Valle Esques
Jesús Rentero Jover
Joaquin Bayo Delgado
Daniel Bartomeus Plana
Javier Arana Navarro
Antonio Gubern Vives
Juan Antonio Ramirez Sunyer
Luis Morales Revuelto
Francisco Andres Valle Muñoz
Francisco Javier Pauli Collado
Jose Naval Lopez
Jose Ignacio D´Olhaberria Ruiz de Aguirre
Luis Revilla Perez
Felix Viñeta Roca
Juan Pedro Rallo Andreu
Carlos Escribano Vindel
Felix Azon Vilas
Juan Pedro Ferres Torres
Miguel Angel Sanchez Burriel
Juan Ramon Reig Puron
Juan Antonio Saforcada Campos
Angel de Prada Mendoza
Jorge Vergara Aranda
Juan Esteban Serrano Carrasco
Eliseo de Cossio Blanco
Jesus Fuertes Bertolin
Wifredo Pico Sevil
Roger Loppacher Crehuet
Luis Flaquer Vilardebo
Fco.Javier Martí Abad
Jose Hernandez Ballestero
Jaime Castellanos López
Tomas Goma Fuste
Santiago Bilbao Berset
Manuel Velazquez Lopez
Antonio Sebastian Argueta
Armengol Molins Novau
Alberto Juncadella Palacios
Jose Ignacio de Oca Burguete
Andres Enfedaque Marco
Francisco Bierge Gili
Santiago Gimenez Badell
Luis Roca Casadevall
Juan Carlos Camino Gaspar
Gerard Thomas Andreu
J. Miguel Jimenez de Parga Gaston
Ramon Rossell Torres
Juan Fernando Horcajada Moya
Jose Carlos Alvarez Martinez
Ramon Gomis Masque
Eduardo Navarro Blasco
Poncio Feliu Llansa
Jorge Agustí Maragall
Luis Puig Ferriol
Sebastian Moralo Gallego
Enrique Jimenez-Asenjo Gomez
M. Angel Gimeno Jubero
Pablo Llarena Conde
Daniel de Alfonso Laso
Jose Mª Planchat Teruel
Jorge Obach Martinez
Antonio Doñate Martin
Pascual Ortuño Muñoz
M. Angel Falguera Baro
Jaime Gonzalez Calvet*


----------



## Skull & Bones (21 Ene 2020)




----------



## chemarin (21 Ene 2020)

¿Puedes poner algún enlace que pruebe lo que dices?


----------



## renko (21 Ene 2020)

De la lista anterior no se habeis reparado en un nombre en concreto:

*Pablo Llarena Conde* 









Ahora vuelvo con Llarena, y es que antes quiero hablar de otro juez masón y que no aparece en la lista. Era masón antes que esos 71. Era al que Mena utilizaba para convencer a los candidatos de entrar en las logias. Es este, os suena ???








Es *Santiago Vidal*, el famoso juez independentista.
Ya sabeis que es de ERC y que *se le atribuye la redacción de un borrador de lo que sería la futura Constitución Catalana*.
Sería la persona encargada de dar forma jurídica a esa _República Catalana_ dotándola de estructura. Fundamental su papel, por tanto.
Pues bien, siendo una figura clave del independentismo, vemos como de la mano de un burgalés como el fiscal Mena, se dedicaban ambos a invitar (o presionar) a *todos *los jueces de la Audiencia de Barcelona para integrarse en la masonería.

Volviendo a *Llarena*, azote del procés, vemos como, por tanto, comparte _obediencias _con el segundo, figura de primer orden y referencia en materia juridica del independentismo, lo que induce a pensar que todo es un puto paripé siendo movidos ambos bandos por los mismos titiriteros.

Lo que ha destapado Royuela no solo es importante para ver las barbaridades que hace esta gente y lo podrido que está todo, sino tambien para ver realmente quien lo mueve todo desde las sombras controlando al mismo tiempo a tesis y antítesis.


----------



## fachacine (21 Ene 2020)

Apasionante tema, si hacen la peli espero que la dirija David Fincher


----------



## renko (21 Ene 2020)

En un video Royuela lee una serie de cartas que se intercambian *Mena* y *Conde Pumpido* donde se da a conocer que el segundo, como magistrado del Tribunal Supremo, se comunicó con *Felipe González* para que este comprase su voto en el Tribunal y así pudiera evitar ser llamado a declarar por el caso GAL, quedando _Mister X_ definitivamente desvinculado judicialmente del asunto.

En esas comunicaciones, *Conde Pumpido* le pedía a *González* triplicar la cantidad de dinero acordada en un principio ya que eran tres los jueces necesarios (Conde + 2) para tumbar esa propuesta de comparecencia.

La pena es que no se hable de cantidades.


----------



## renko (21 Ene 2020)

Había varios bufetes de abogados que encargaban asesinatos al equipo de Mena. Normalmente los clientes eran hijos que querían cobrar su herencia cuanto antes. También había maridos que se querían librar de su mujer y viceversa, pero los más abundantes eran los primeros.

Uno de los bufetes era _*Arbitrium*_.

Y había otro con el que me quiero extender un poco más porque os va a encantar el asunto. Os cuento:


Los que sois catalanes os sonará esta tipa:









Es* Magda Oranich*. Es abogada y ex-diputada. Está todo el dia en TV3 de tertuliana política. Indepe, claro.
Se apunta a todos los activismos progres imaginables, es feminista, es secretaria de ACNUR, es animalista y antitaurina, ha recibido premios de asociaciones gays y lesbianas....

Estuvo casada y tuvo dos hijos con otro abogado fallecido en 2005 llamado *Marc Palmés i Giró*. Os voy a hablar de este tio, es importante hacerlo:

Palmés fue abogado penalista antifranquista. Comunista. Durante el tardofranquismo defendió a etarras, catalanistas y anarquistas condenados a muerte como Salvador Puig Antich. *Palmés* destacó por su defensa de los derechos humanos y su oposición a la pena de muerte. Estuvieron a punto de nombrarle _Sindic de Greuges _(equivalente al Defensor del Pueblo en Cataluña), pero falleció antes. Un tio ejemplar como pocos, no ? 

Ahora viene lo bueno. Pues resulta que esta pareja * de defensores de los derechos humanos y contrarios a la pena de muerte  encargaron 40 asesinatos al equipo de Mena a través de su bufete de abogados *


----------



## renko (21 Ene 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> No fue el padre el que encargo los crímenes?



Ahora me haces dudar. Es que se llaman igual.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Hay muchos nombres de asesinados que salen en prensa, esquelas. Coinciden las fechas. Prueba, ya verás. He dado bastantes nombres antes. Los crimenes ordenados por Sarasola son casi todos empresarios rivales. Salen muchas de sus esquelas.
> 
> Jamás veras salir esto en La Sexta. ni en ningún otro canal, de hecho. Esto jamás saldrá en ningún medio a no ser que la cosa se les vaya de las manos.... y será para negarlo o darle marchamo de falso.



Pero de donde has sacado la información?

Salió algo en prensa o en YouTube?

Felicidades por el hilo, mus 10. 

@calopez pon chincheta esto si es un hilo interesante.


----------



## renko (21 Ene 2020)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Pero de donde has sacado la información?
> 
> Salió algo en prensa o en YouTube?
> 
> ...



En el primer mensaje del hilo lo explico y pongo los enlaces.


----------



## chemarin (21 Ene 2020)

Pero hijo de la gran puta degenerado, si has sido tú quien has dicho que habías encontrado esos nombres en esquelas del ABC. Me cago en tus muertos y te pongo en el ignore, satanista hijo de la gran puta si quieres aportar algo al hilo hazlo pero mentiras CERO.


----------



## renko (21 Ene 2020)

Más:


*Mariano Fernández Bermejo.*

Fue ministro de justicia dos años con Zapatero.








Antes de ser ministro, siendo Fiscal jefe de la Sala de lo Contencioso-Administrativo del Tribunal Supremo, le encargó a Mena y a su grupo de sicarios de la GC, * 57 asesinatos*

Os pongo tres de esos nombres y la fecha del "trabajo":

*Luis Cohen Macias - 2003 10 septiembre

Roque Martin Heredero - 2005 19 noviembre

Baltasar Torrico Torrico - 2003 2 marzo






*


----------



## Energia libre (21 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Ahora me haces dudar. Es que se llaman igual.





renko dijo:


> Ahora me haces dudar. Es que se llaman igual.



Enrique Sarasola Lerchundi era muy amigo de F. Gonzalez e hizo una gran fortuna al lado del PSOE, el hijo homosexual tiene negocios de hosteleria por todo el Mundo aprovechando el dinero del padre, este parece un buen chico.
El padre tenia negocios en Colombia y se le consideraba financiador del PSOE. Murio muy joven a los 65 años, raro,raro.


----------



## Energia libre (21 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Más:
> 
> 
> *Mariano Fernández Bermejo.*
> ...



Confirmo lo de Roque Martin, era uno de los dueños de la linea de autobuses La Sepulvedana, le conocí mucho personalmente y cuadra la fecha de la muerte
ABC (Madrid) - 25/11/2005, p. 83 - ABC.es Hemeroteca


----------



## renko (21 Ene 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Confirmo lo de Roque Martin, era uno de los dueños de la linea de autobuses La Sepulvedana, le conocí mucho personalmente y cuadra la fecha de la muerte
> ABC (Madrid) - 25/11/2005, p. 83 - ABC.es Hemeroteca



Me llama la atención que todas las esquelas que he visto de asesinados por la trama aparecen publicadas en el ABC, un periódico de derechas, y más en aquellos años. Es probable que los asesinados tuvieran algún vículo estrecho con la derecha política y ese fuera el motivo de su asesinato. Recuerdo que la trama fue orquestada por el PSOE.

Aparte ya he comentado que se hacían encargos por parte de particulares para cargarse a familiares.


----------



## renko (21 Ene 2020)

El hecho de que los asesinatos fueran de hace 15-20 años dificulta bastante seguir el rastro de los fallecidos y establecer conexiones. En internet hay poca cosa.


----------



## renko (21 Ene 2020)

Por cierto, hablando del exministro * Mariano Fernandez Bermejo*..... una hija suya, Liliana, fue a abortar a la clínica del Dr Morín *estando de 7 meses*


----------



## Energia libre (22 Ene 2020)

Lo ultimo de ahora mismo, tb. se cargaron a Carlos Ferrer Salat


----------



## cagabandurrias (22 Ene 2020)

Sería interesante fusionar todos los hilos de The Royuela Files.

Lo importante es que todo Burbuja comprenda el alcance de lo acaecido.


----------



## Energia libre (22 Ene 2020)

Ostras y tb a Iñaki Lopez de Arriortua (superlopez), reconociendo que no murio en el accidente pero quedó maltrecho, cosa de la que doy fé.
Pero aquí Royuela padre a la pregunta del hijo de que este no había muerto el padre le contesta que superlopez quedó en silla de ruedas y muy perjudicado lo que evidencia que Alberto Royuela hizo un seguimiento posterior del caso sino no sabría el estado de este señor, que opinais?


----------



## renko (22 Ene 2020)

De Ferrer Salat recuerdo que se extendió el rumor de que palmó estando con Ivonne Reyes en un hotel. Supongo que fue un bulo interesado para distraer la atención de lo que realmente pasó.

Por cierto acabo de localizar al hijo de uno de los fallecidos. Me he puesto en contacto con él. Ya os contaré porque es un tio importante y que puede mover mucho. No quiero entrar en detalles por ahora pero ha sido una bendición dar con él. Repito, tiene capacidad para remover toda esta mierda


----------



## figui (22 Ene 2020)

Si es verdad esto, que lo parece en muchos aspectos, saldrán muchas cosas, porque hay muchos datos. Curioso esto, no me lo esperaba.


----------



## renko (22 Ene 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> No fue el padre el que encargo los crímenes?



Lo acabo de mirar y fue el hijo. Estaba en lo cierto.

En los papeles de Royuela el ordenante aparece como Kike Sarasola *Marulanda. Es el hijo. *El padre es Enrique Sarasola *Lerchundi*


----------



## cagabandurrias (22 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> De Ferrer Salat recuerdo que se extendió el rumor de que palmó estando con Ivonne Reyes en un hotel. Supongo que fue un bulo interesado para distraer la atención de lo que realmente pasó.
> 
> Por cierto acabo de localizar al hijo de uno de los fallecidos. Me he puesto en contacto con él. Ya os contaré porque es un tio importante y que puede mover mucho. No quiero entrar en detalles por ahora pero ha sido una bendición dar con él. Repito, tiene capacidad para remover toda esta mierda



Que nadie se equivoque. Pasta y contactos pueden servir para poner a resguardo tu vida, no necesariamente a que pueda aflorar la verdad.


----------



## sangean (22 Ene 2020)

Si todo esto es verdad, quedaria claro que España es un verdadero punto estrategicoba todos los niveles.

Que es el laboratorio de ingenieria socialnde las elites ya esta claro.

Pero es que toda esta ristra de muertes, de ser ciertas, por numero y caracteristicas pondria a España en la cupula de los asuntos conspiratorios.


----------



## renko (22 Ene 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Que nadie se equivoque. Pasta y contactos pueden servir para poner a resguardo tu vida, no necesariamente a que pueda aflorar la verdad.



No puedo dar datos públicos de este tio pero te aseguro que como ponga en marcha la maquinaria juridica de que dispone, puede llegar lejos.


----------



## renko (22 Ene 2020)

sangean dijo:


> Si todo esto es verdad, quedaria claro que España es un verdadero punto estrategicoba todos los niveles.
> 
> Que es el laboratorio de ingenieria socialnde las elites ya esta claro.
> 
> Pero es que toda esta ristra de muertes, de ser ciertas, por numero y caracteristicas pondria a España en la cupula de los asuntos conspiratorios.



Esto pasa en todos los paises. Es el mundo entero el que está podrido. De hecho es la masonería la causante e inductora de todo esto... y la masoneria lo tiene todo absolutamente infiltrado. Todos los ámbitos y todos los paises.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> De la lista anterior no se habeis reparado en un nombre en concreto:
> 
> *Pablo Llarena Conde*
> 
> ...



Ostras, que Llarena está en el ajo me ha sorprendido.

Por cierto, tenia entendido que en EEUU, Inglaterra o Francia si que hay masones a patadas, pero creia que en España eran solo 3000 o así, y solo por los que puede haber en el PSOE ya parece que supere por muchos esa cifra


----------



## sangean (22 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Esto pasa en todos los paises. Es el mundo entero el que está podrido. De hecho es la masonería la causante e inductora de todo esto... y la masoneria lo tiene todo absolutamente infiltrado. Todos los ámbitos y todos los paises.



Si... pero no esperaba algo asi en España.

Cosas graves si pero... 1000 asesinatos de estado???!!!


----------



## cagabandurrias (22 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> No puedo dar datos públicos de este tio pero te aseguro que como ponga en marcha la maquinaria juridica de que dispone, puede llegar lejos.



No, hombre no.
Es un caso que ningún abogado primera espada de Barcelona va a querer llevar.
Quizá le saquen la pasta en una cuantiosa provisión de fondos para luego llevar el caso a una vía muerta con la connivencia del estamento fiscal y del judicial.
Para ir contra esta gente no se pueden usar sólo sus armas...si vas así estás perdido.
El dinero no es suficiente.
Los contactos pueden dejarte tirados.
A nadie le interesa la verdad, el R78 funciona cojonudamente para la oligarquía, los funcionarios, los políticos y sus allegados, los pensionistas y los giliprogres.


----------



## Aitor_tilla (22 Ene 2020)

¿Se acuerdan de los 379 crímenes sin resolver de ETA?

Pues en este hilo hay buenas pistas sobre quienes pudieron ser sus autores materiales


----------



## sangean (22 Ene 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Ostras, que Llarena está en el ajo me ha sorprendido.
> 
> Por cierto, tenia entendido que en EEUU, Inglaterra o Francia si que hay masones a patadas, pero creia que en España eran solo 3000 o así, y solo por los que puede haber en el PSOE ya parece que supere por muchos esa cifra



En paises de Sudamerica puedes encontrar sedes de logias por la calle, del mismo modo que encuentras iglesias, por ejemplo.


----------



## cagabandurrias (22 Ene 2020)

Estos expedientes son brutales... supondría la caída del R78.
Este hilo lo ignora el 95% de este foro, que prefiere las peleítas políticas de la Señorita Pepis y los hilos anticoñocracia feminazi.


----------



## Insert Coin (22 Ene 2020)

Este hilo huele a fake news de las que habla pedrito el guapo...


----------



## sangean (22 Ene 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Estos expedientes son brutales... supondría la caída del R78.
> Este hilo lo ignora el 95% de este foro, que prefiere las peleítas políticas de la Señorita Pepis y los hilos anticoñocracia feminazi.



Pues este hilo completito, deberia ser transcrito o capturado, y blogueado en sitios como yandex, o mejor aun, DISROOT O AUTISTICI; porque tened por seguro que el foro se lo van a chingar.


----------



## Insert Coin (22 Ene 2020)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Este hilo huele a fake news de las que habla pedrito el guapo...



Muy elaborado, lo reconozco, no se con qué propósito


----------



## renko (22 Ene 2020)

El asesinato de Lopez de Arriortúa dice Royuela que lo ordenó un importante bufete de EEUU. Supongo que fue la OPEL (GM) la que se lo ordenó al bufete ya que se llevó secretos de la compañía a VW cuando lo ficharon. Estuvieron de juicios por muchos años y creo que al final le dieron la razón a OPEL


----------



## cagabandurrias (22 Ene 2020)

sangean dijo:


> Pues este hilo completito, deberia ser transcrito o capturado, y blogueado en sitios como yandex, o mejor aun, DISROOT O AUTISTICI; porque tened por seguro que el foro se lo van a chingar.



Ojalá alguien los pueda conservar, además del blog de Santiago Royuela Samit, hijo del octogenario subastero Royuela.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (22 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> No puedo dar datos públicos de este tio pero te aseguro que como ponga en marcha la maquinaria juridica de que dispone, puede llegar lejos.



Yo me pregunto, la fiscalía con todos estos datos, no actúa de oficio?

Siempre he dicho que la mafia italiana al lado de la española son niños jugando en la guardería. Creo que me quedo corto.

Que asco de país tan corrupto.


----------



## renko (22 Ene 2020)

Insert Coin dijo:


> Muy elaborado, lo reconozco, no se con qué propósito



Demasiado elaborado para ser mentira, no te parece ??? Creo que no has visto suficientes videos todavía. De todas formas con 10 minutos de visionado ya ves que esta gente no miente si tienes un mínimo de intuición. Son cutres, improvisan, el sonido y la edicion es pésima,* pero dicen la puta verdad*


----------



## Aitor_tilla (22 Ene 2020)

Esto es el famoso monstruo de Lo_apare

Glorioso participante del blog de Luis del Pino Los enigmas del 11-M

Quienes estuvieron y participaron ahi, sabrán de lo que hablo


----------



## cagabandurrias (22 Ene 2020)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Yo me pregunto, la fiscalía con todos estos datos, no actúa de oficio?
> 
> Siempre he dicho que la mafia italiana al lado de la española son niños jugando en la guardería. Creo que me quedo corto.
> 
> Que asco de país tan corrupto.



No. La Fiscalía suele estar teledirigida. El fiscal que se aparta del guión, nunca asciende en el escalafón a los puestos más importantes.


----------



## Aitor_tilla (22 Ene 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Estos expedientes son brutales... supondría la caída del R78.
> Este hilo lo ignora el 95% de este foro, que prefiere las peleítas políticas de la Señorita Pepis y los hilos anticoñocracia feminazi.



Acuérdense de lo que dijo Pujol en su dia

Recuerda al que va al dentista, le agarra los cojones y le dice:

¿A que no nos vamos a hacer daño, doctor?


----------



## cagabandurrias (22 Ene 2020)

Esto es delirante:
Nadie denuncia, nadie investiga, nadie se querella...ante la acusación de más de 1.100 asesinatos cometidos por órdenes de funcionarios públicos.
Alucinante.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Ene 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Esto es delirante:
> Nadie denuncia, nadie investiga, nadie se querella...ante la acusación de más de 1.100 asesinatos cometidos por órdenes de funcionarios públicos.
> Alucinante.



El nacrorrégimen funciona así. Y a Royuela la encalomaron denuncia falsa, ese delito que en España no existe más que para los que pretenden arremeter contra los criminales institucionales: 18 meses de prisión para el subastero Alberto Royuela por presentar denuncias falsas contra jueces y fiscales


----------



## potranc0 (22 Ene 2020)

sangean dijo:


> Pues este hilo completito, deberia ser transcrito o capturado, y blogueado en sitios como yandex, o mejor aun, DISROOT O AUTISTICI; porque tened por seguro que el foro se lo van a chingar.



Para guardar hilos enteros con todas las páginas, puede hacerse con la famosa extensión ScrapBook o WebScrapBook:

Chrome:
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/webscrapbook/

Firefox:
WebScrapBook – Get this Extension for Firefox (en-US)

Firefox antiguos y forks (Waterfox, etc.)
danny0838/firefox-scrapbook


Para guardar contenido de manera permanente para años, la opción mas segura y accesible es Archive.org

Internet Archive: Digital Library of Free & Borrowable Books, Movies, Music & Wayback Machine


.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Ene 2020)

Voy a descargarme los pdfs y pasarles el reconocimiento de texto.

Si luego alguien los quiere, MP.


----------



## cagabandurrias (22 Ene 2020)

potranc0 dijo:


> Para guardar hilos enteros con todas las páginas, puede hacerse con la famosa extensión ScrapBook o WebScrapBook:
> 
> Chrome:
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/webscrapbook/
> ...



Muchísimas gracias.
Yo no lo sé hacer, pero confío en que alguien lo haga de forma anónima.


----------



## renko (22 Ene 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Voy a descargarme los pdfs y pasarles el reconocimiento de texto.
> 
> Si luego alguien los quiere, MP.



Haz una cosa, hazlo con estos primero. Es donde están todos los asesinatos de 100 en 100:

Asesinatos del 1 al 100 del fiscal Mena Álvarez – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Asesinatos del fiscal Mena del 101 al 200 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Asesinatos del fiscal Mena Álvarez del 201 al 300 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Asesinatos del fical Mena Álvarez del 301 al 400 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Asesinatos del fiscal Mena Álvarez del 401 al 500 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Asesinatos del fiscal Mena del 501 al 600 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Asesinatos del fiscal Mena Álvarez del 601 al 700 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Asesinatos del fiscal Mena Álvarez del 701 al 800 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña



Y cuando lo tengas te rogaría que me lo pasaras. Te lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Ene 2020)

Aver aver que me estais dejando loco... podeis hacer un resumen en un parrafo?


----------



## cagabandurrias (22 Ene 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Aver aver que me estais dejando loco... podeis hacer un resumen en un parrafo?



Resumir más de 1100 asesinatos no se hace en un par de horas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Haz una cosa, hazlo con estos primero. Es donde están todos los asesinatos de 100 en 100:
> 
> Asesinatos del 1 al 100 del fiscal Mena Álvarez – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
> 
> ...



Dalo por hecho, aunque ten en cuenta que el OCR sólo reconocerá lo mecanografiado.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (22 Ene 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Aver aver que me estais dejando loco... podeis hacer un resumen en un parrafo?



fiscal mena tenia una banda criminal con fiscales / jueces / militares / guarda civiles corruptos, trabajando por encargo y cobrando muy muy bien por las cabezas.

unos 1100 asesinados durante mandato de zetaparo (civiles, fiscales, jueces...)

el 60% encargados por el psoe

parece que eran muy efectivos y especialistas en que pareciera un accidente


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Ene 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Aver aver que me estais dejando loco... podeis hacer un resumen en un parrafo?



El tal Royuela tiene el archivo que dice que es del ex-fiscal jefe de Cataluña el tal Mena, según los cuales dirigiría una mafia judicial-policial de masonazos que se dedicaría a los asesinatos por encargo y encubrimiento de lo que hiciera falta, entre otras barbaridades.


----------



## potranc0 (22 Ene 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias.
> Yo no lo sé hacer, pero confío en que alguien lo haga de forma anónima.



pues es muy sencillo y ademas *deberias*. (usar algo de anonimato, quiero decir)

Las opciones mas fáciles son usar la red TOR o una VPN

Pero TOR suele ir un poco lento y para no notar lentitud suele ser mejor una VPN.

Instalár el navegador de Tor
El Proyecto Tor | Privacidad & Libertad en línea :


Como decia si se quiere ir fluido hay que usar una VPN. Mejor siempre de alguna empresa *con sede* en algun pais 
como Suiza, Singapur, Islandia, etc.

Por ejemplo: 
VyprVPN Official Website | Best VPN Provider for a Private Internet
ProtonVPN: Secure and Free VPN service for protecting your privacy
cryptostorm


y desde la VPN preferir pais de conexión a tomar por saco.

Son baratas, de 3 a 5 euros al mes. Es bastante recomendable


*MOVIL*
Se puede anonimizar el móvil Android con este programa de código libre que activa DNSCrypt y TOR
Gedsh/InviZible

(no está en Google Play, creo)

pero seguramente ira también lento y es mejor una VPN. 


Para poner la VPN en el móvil. cuando se contrata suelen ofrecer la app para movil.

*MAIL*
Y ya de paso, salirse de Gmail tambien es recomendable:

Secure email: ProtonMail is free encrypted email.
Correo electrónico seguro: Tutanota hace que los correos electrónicos cifrados sean algo fácil.
Secure Swiss Data - Encrypted Email Service and Secure Collaboration
Hushmail - Encrypted Email, Web Forms & E-Signatures

se da alta uno en el nuevo y se le pone una redirección en Gmail y ya está


Total que el coste no son ni 5 euros al mes de la VPN. Ni dos putos cafes


----------



## F.Alonso21 (22 Ene 2020)

Estoy flipando en colores, si esto es cierto y ojala salga a la luz, podria ser la manera de ganarle un punto a la masoneria en España.(o al menos que no siguieran cargandose el pais o exterminandose a este nivel...).

Me gustaria saber normalmente cual era el motivo del asesinato? (ok he visto algo de herencias en algunos casos).

Pese a toda la mierda cuesta creerse que liquidaron tantas personas e incluso miembros del partido.



cagabandurrias dijo:


> Estos expedientes son brutales... supondría la caída del R78.
> Este hilo lo ignora el 95% de este foro, que prefiere las peleítas políticas de la Señorita Pepis y los hilos anticoñocracia feminazi.



Yo estoy flipando mirandolo por encima, es evidente que tenemos a la masoneria metida hasta en la sopa y con el PSOE es la maxima relacion posible, porque siempre empeoran nuestras vidas y se nos pisotea como ciudadanos.

Al menos como masones podrian respetarnos como a sus ciudadanos en UK...no creo que sea pedir tanto, o la Europa que tuvimos en la guerra fria, no entiendo esa mania de arrasarla 2000 veces.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Ene 2020)

Felicito al forero que abrio este hilo. Me parece que somos el unico foro en el que, por ahora, se esta debatiendo y poniendo encima de la mesa esta trama criminal. Ya veremos el alcance y consecuencias del hilo, pues creo que es uno de los mas delicados por la cantidad de datos y pruebas fidedignas que se pueden aportar. Si algunos dudaban de lo que es la Masoneria, ahora pueden ir haciendose una idea. Y esto ES solo la punta del iceberg. Es casi seguro que TODOS los partidos politicos tienen o han tenido su equipo de fontaneria similar. El de HB, por ejemplo, ya lo conocemos todos, pues era publico y manifiesto: se llamaba ETA, cuyo botin fruto del crimen y la extorsion debe de guardar a buen recaudo. Y hablando de botines, supongo que no sabeis que uno de los dirigentes de la organizacion terrorista, Iñaki O'Shea, es cuñado de Emilio Botin, cuñado a su vez del polemico empresario Jaime Castellanos, ex presidente de los grupos de comunicacion Recoletos y Vocento, y director de la banca judia Lazard en nuestro pais. En cuanto a Enrique Sarasola padre, financiero del PSOE a titulo particular, los periodistas Ramon Tijeras y Diaz Herrea hacen una jugosa lembranza del que fue conocido como el "rey del pelotazo" en su libro "El dinero del poder", publicado en 1991, un verdadero templo al horror de la corrupcion socialista, lo que les costo su puesto, pues ambos fueron despedidos del semanario Cambio 16 en el que trabajaban. Por lo visto, el tal Sarasola empezo sus negocios en Colombia, donde conocio a su adinerada mujer (de ahi el bronzeado cola-cao de su hijo), de la mano del judio Jaime Gontowit. Alli establecio presuntamente nexos con el narcotrafico que serian aprovechados mas tarde en España para lanzar proyectos periodisticos como el Grupo Prisa y Grupo 16, dos entramados completamente masonicos. El periodista de investigacion Felix Marin acabo bastante mal tambien por publicar hace muchos años un sorprendente libro sobre estas conexiones, "Dineros del narcotrafico en la prensa española", el cual fue rapidamente retirado de circulacion por la fiscalia. Un ultimo apunte mas: la hermana de Enrique Sarasola esta casada con el presidente del Grupo Prensa Iberica, que controla casi toda la prensa regional española, Javier Moll, muy vinculado al mundo financiero. Como veis, todos estan conectados con todos.

«Dinero del narcotráfico en la prensa española» - Proceso

La Gran Cloaca (II). Enrique Sarasola Lerchundi y otras hierbas

Así son los negocios investigados de Kike y Gigi Sarasola: Caballos, hoteles, además de sonados romances


----------



## cagabandurrias (22 Ene 2020)

Es lo adecuado, que se fusionen los hilos. A ver si lo puede hacer algún moderador.


----------



## adi-vino (22 Ene 2020)

Acojonante todo. 
Tendra algo que ver la reciente salida de estos archivos y el actual gobierno? Por un lado esta el repentino giro de Sanchez por crear un gobierno lo antes posible pues esta bola de nieve esta creciendo y necesita contencion. Esta tambien la toma efectiva de la justicia en su practica totalidad con el nombramiento descarado de Dolores Delgado como Fiscal General......, esta tambien las cortinas de humo que estan moviendo a la sociedad "dormina", sin animo de ofender, que esta lanzando los de Unidas Podemos con sus ridiculos ministros y ministerios......


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Ene 2020)

Dupla dijo:


> ¿Pero qué cojones es esto?
> 
> ¿Es a lo que se refería Villarejo cuando decía que mucho cuidadín que podía sacar mierda a paladas y se caía España?



Está claro que hay gente importante detrás de todas estas revelaciones, no se trata solo de Royuela y su hijo más el Arconte de Youtube, hay elementos del estado, probablemente de la Corona interesados en echar abajo esa rama de la PSOE, es decir de Belloch, Mena y sus amigos.

Por cierto que lo de las abortistas, siendo anecdótico dentro de esta megatrama asesina es un karma como una casa, hace falta ser muy hija de puta para abortar a los 7 meses... o acaso eran madres de hijos de gente importante que no querían que esos niños nacieran? ya hay que suponer cosas malísimas.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Ene 2020)

Pueden coincidir los nombres completos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Ene 2020)

.ᛟ. dijo:


> Las notas que tienen los puntos sobre las i como circulitos de quién son? Es jodidamente ridiculo e infantil, narcisismo extremo. No me lo puedo creer.



Yo también me había fijado es letra de chica de instituto, no cuadra con la letra de un asesino, pero no soy grafólogo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Ene 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Estos expedientes son brutales... supondría la caída del R78.
> Este hilo lo ignora el 95% de este foro, que prefiere las peleítas políticas de la Señorita Pepis y los hilos anticoñocracia feminazi.



Exactamente, sin ser asunto baladíes, al lado del terror criminal y pedófilo de estado, el feminazismo es tinta de calamar para despistar.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Ene 2020)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> fiscal mena tenia una banda criminal con fiscales / jueces / militares / guarda civiles corruptos, trabajando por encargo y cobrando muy muy bien por las cabezas.
> 
> unos 1100 asesinados durante mandato de zetaparo (civiles, fiscales, jueces...)
> 
> ...



Durante el mandato solo de ZP?
No empezó antes?


----------



## Tacañete (22 Ene 2020)

No se si lo de lo de los mil asesinatos será cierto o no, pero es estúpido lanzar la noticia con ese titular tan grandilocuente, ya que suena a ciencia ficción y automaticamente tira para atrás a cualquiera que la lea por muy cierta que pudiera llegar a ser.

Si se quiere hacer ruido sería mucho mas inteligente hablar de "asesinatos" en general, y luego con el tiempo, si la cosa va para adelante ir ampliando la cifra a medida que vaya cogiendo vuelo. Pero empezar así es meter el asunto directamente en el baúl de las conspiraciones disparatas.


----------



## damnit (22 Ene 2020)

De ser todo esto verdad (si me dices que la cúpula del PSOE está al mando es perfectamente creíble), ocurren que jamás se hablará de ello en ningún medio generalista. Absolutamente jamás de los jamases. Así que poco se sabrá de esto. Y por otro lado, de ser esto cierto, a ver quién es el fiscal o juez que se atreve a meter la nariz en algo así, para terminar "muerto por causas naturales"


----------



## joeljoan (22 Ene 2020)

Aitor_tilla dijo:


> ¿Se acuerdan de los 379 crímenes sin resolver de ETA?
> 
> Pues en este hilo hay buenas pistas sobre quienes pudieron ser sus autores materiales



Que casualidad que hoy han determinado en el parlamento europeo enviar una comitiva al país Vasco para investigar pq no se han solucionado esos 379 crímenes de eta ., Con los votos a favor de PP Ciudadanos y VOX y en contra PSOE y podemos creo......se ve q el PSOE se ha cabreado d cojones......fuente Herrera cope


----------



## Aitor_tilla (22 Ene 2020)

joeljoan dijo:


> Que casualidad que hoy han determinado en el parlamento europeo enviar una comitiva al país Vasco para investigar pq no se han solucionado esos 379 crímenes de eta ., Con los votos a favor de PP Ciudadanos y VOX y en contra PSOE y podemos creo......se ve q el PSOE se ha cabreado d cojones......fuente Herrera cope



Igual que se cabreó el PSOE, con Felipe González y Margarita Robles ( hoy ministra de defensa) a la cabeza, cuando la Policía de Jaime Mayor Oreja detuvo al comando oculto de ETA, liderado por el mercenario a sueldo francés Jean Joseph Esnal, tras el asesinato del.matrimonio Jiménez Becerril en Sevilla

Tuvieron miedo de que saliese a la luz toda la cloaca que se escondia detrás de las siglas E.T.A.

Ese dia saltaron todas las alarmas


----------



## joeljoan (22 Ene 2020)

Creo que por su valentía y cojones bien puestos sería un puntazo hacer una recolecta y enviarles a Royuela padre e hijo un detallito acompañado de una carta .....de burbuja


----------



## Viviendo Digno (22 Ene 2020)

Años saludando al CNI y resulta que había que saludar a la policía de Mena... 

Por cierto, capítulo 48647755632225 de sobre por qué el PSOE es puro cáncer.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Ene 2020)

damnit dijo:


> De ser todo esto verdad (si me dices que la cúpula del PSOE está al mando es perfectamente creíble), ocurren que jamás se hablará de ello en ningún medio generalista. Absolutamente jamás de los jamases. Así que poco se sabrá de esto. Y por otro lado, de ser esto cierto, a ver quién es el fiscal o juez que se atreve a meter la nariz en algo así, para terminar "muerto por causas naturales"



Dice el arconte que si no hablan de ello al primero que van a finiquitar es OK Diario porque coletas le tiene mucho odio a Inda y le van a cerrar el diario.
Parecido con la Razón. 

Al final no les va a quedar otra alternativa que publicarlo aunque sea con la etiqueta de PRESUNTOS asesinatos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Ene 2020)

joeljoan dijo:


> Creo que por su valentía y cojones bien puestos sería un puntazo hacer una recolecta y enviarles a Royuela padre e hijo un detallito acompañado de una carta .....de burbuja



A saber dónde se han escondido, a esos no les encuentra ni la CIA.


----------



## Energia libre (22 Ene 2020)

potranc0 dijo:


> Para guardar hilos enteros con todas las páginas, puede hacerse con la famosa extensión ScrapBook o WebScrapBook:
> 
> Chrome:
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/webscrapbook/
> ...



Pues usted que sabe hágalo


----------



## Ciudadano 1 millon (22 Ene 2020)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Pues como no seamos nosotros quienes lo propaguen no se quien lo hará, ya se ha visto que los medios están totalmente comprados y si es cierto que esta mafia se carga a la gente sin consecuencias pocos tendrán el valor de dar la cara públicamente.



Muestra pruebas


----------



## lacuentaatras (22 Ene 2020)

alguien puede dar datos de los denunciantes?

¿era subastero?

¿cómo accedio a los datos, etc?


----------



## joeljoan (22 Ene 2020)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> alguien puede dar datos de los denunciantes?
> 
> ¿era subastero?
> 
> ¿cómo accedio a los datos, etc?



Royuela era subastero , con contactos y como le han estado jodiendo la vida pues con contactos, conoce a todo el mundo pq el tema subastas y denuncias ha estado toda la vida metido en juzgados, comisarías ect.... Y en el mundo de las subastas la información es importante...se supone que tenía topos como el los llama.


----------



## potranc0 (22 Ene 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Pues usted que sabe hágalo



yo paso de estar pendiente, eso es para alguien que quiera seguir el tema de cerca. Pero es tan sencillo como darse de alta y subirlos.
Es solo una idea porque en Google drive o similares puede desaparecer o caducar.


----------



## Aitor_tilla (22 Ene 2020)

No hace falta ser un lince para deducir que el funcionamiento de grupos terroristas en toda Europa, E.T.A. incluida por supuesto, era muy similar a la pestilente cloaca que aquí se describe

Masonería ordenaba

Cargos judiciales o politicos encargaban

Mercenarios a sueldo contratados por cloacas policiales ejecutaban

De ahí que haya 379 crímenes de E.T.A. sin resolver

A muchos de los etarras que tenian perfectamente vigilados las fuerzas de seguridad, les encasquetaban luego los asesinatos.
En eso tenían razón a veces los hijos de puta de ellos. Pringaron sin haber matado 
a nadie

En el caso de E.T.A. se habla de que las órdenes las dictaba la logia masónica italiana Proppaganda-due

Y para las redes de ejecución, se aprovechó de la estructura de Gladio en Europa


----------



## Deitano (22 Ene 2020)

Arriba


----------



## socrates99 (22 Ene 2020)

Aitor_tilla dijo:


> Igual que se cabreó el PSOE, con Felipe González y Margarita Robles ( hoy ministra de defensa) a la cabeza, cuando la Policía de Jaime Mayor Oreja detuvo al comando oculto de ETA, liderado por el mercenario a sueldo francés Jean Joseph Esnal, tras el asesinato del.matrimonio Jiménez Becerril en Sevilla
> 
> Tuvieron miedo de que saliese a la luz toda la cloaca que se escondia detrás de las siglas E.T.A.
> 
> Ese dia saltaron todas las alarmas



ETA era un brazo más del Deep State,como lo son otros en otros países.
Cuando ya no hacen falta,simplemente plegan velas.
Esta esto más amañado que las apuestas deportivas con el presidente del Huesca FC


----------



## rayban00 (22 Ene 2020)

Al final me voy a meter a masón, pero es que son más ridículos en sus creencias que la iglesia de la cienciologia.


----------



## antonio estrada (22 Ene 2020)

rayban00 dijo:


> Al final me voy a meter a masón, pero es que son más ridículos en sus creencias que la iglesia de la cienciologia.



Hombre, no creo que nadie se trague que se creen esas gilipolleces. Están allí a lo que están. Lo otro es un paripé.

Mire usted un cónclave para elegir Papa. Ciento y pico tíos con tres carreras, que hablan cuatro o cinco idiomas, que han visto de todo. Y que se creen que hace dos mil años mataron a un carpintero, pero salió luego como si nada. Nadie se cree nada, es solo un centro de interés común.


----------



## Charlatan (22 Ene 2020)

1-100-2.pdf
101-200-1.pdf 
201-300-1.pdf 
301-400.pdf 
401-500.pdf 
501-600.pdf 
601-700.pdf 
701-800.pdf


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Ene 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Yo también me había fijado es letra de chica de instituto, no cuadra con la letra de un asesino, pero no soy grafólogo.



Si una persona escribe así siendo mayor de edad le pasa algo raro, esos circulitos son de alguien que está encantado de haberse conocido, pero me resulta muy difícil de creer, es de un narcisismo infantil que no pega este contexto (o precisamente si,jojo)


----------



## Rio Revuelto (22 Ene 2020)

Será verdad que la realidad supera a la ficción....


----------



## cagabandurrias (22 Ene 2020)

Si fuera ficción, posiblemente se querellarían.

Como puede ser cierto, están callando como auténticas putas.

Nadie investiga, nadie denuncia, nadie se querella...


----------



## monetary policy (22 Ene 2020)




----------



## cagabandurrias (22 Ene 2020)

Intentan dinamitar la imagen de los Royuela, pero sin adentrarse en el fondo de sus acusaciones.

Los Royuela no son HERMANITAS DE LA CARIDAD, ESO YA LO SABEMOS.

Pero el Estado no puede permanecer impávido si se acusa a sus funcionarios públicos de promover de más de 1.100 ejecuciones de ciudadanos.


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (22 Ene 2020)

Si alguien me acusase públicamente en decenas de vídeos de cientos de asesinatos tendría inmediatamente una denuncia en comisaría. Aquí se involucra a muchas personas importantes con nombres y apellidos y ninguna ha dicho ni pío. PSOE mafia ladrona, pedófila, asesina y criminal


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (22 Ene 2020)

Me importa una mierda el PP, ojalá desaparezca ese partido de gentuza y ladrones. Dicho esto, todavía no le he escuchado a Doctor Fraude una sola palabra sobre el mayor caso de corrupción en Europa en la que ha sido condenado su Mafia-Partido asesino, pedófilo y criminal en Andalucía


----------



## Energia libre (22 Ene 2020)

Voodoo,vale su información ya sabemos que los Royuela no son santos como se dice más arriba ellos tienen sus motivos, los que sean, para contar lo que cuentan.
CUIDADO CON LOS TROLLS VAN A VENIR EN MANADA AL HILO.
Pero el interés esta en la veracidad de sus denuncias, punto.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (22 Ene 2020)

Alucinante. Si la información es cierta el hilo merece chincheta, sin duda alguna.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Ene 2020)

Gracias por la info pero si acusan de 1000 asesinatos a José María Mena y una extensa red de cooperantes, sicarios y cómplices, y Mena no dice ni mu, ese dato que das es baladí.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Ene 2020)

No tapan nada, ya fue condenado y lo pagó verdad? 
Acusar de un delito a alguien no te exculpa de los propios a menos que sea el mismo delito claro.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Ene 2020)

Vale tío, vete a tomar por culo. Abre un hilo de los Royuela.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Ene 2020)

Desde luego merece chincheta el hilo, pues no debe caer en el olvido como ha pasado con el caso Bar España.


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (22 Ene 2020)

¿ Alguien se imagina un estado que no sea una República Bananera Centro Africana donde se acuse en decenas de vídeos a un fiscal y a un partido político de tener un entramado criminal para la eliminación de personas, y que ni el propio fiscal, ni las personas acusadas, ni el partido político mueva un dedo en su defensa ni se investigue por parte de la policía o la justicia la veracidad o no de esas afirmaciones? El PSOE tendría que estar encantado por poder meterle un puraco a Royuela por unas acusaciones tan graves, pero nada... No pasa nada


----------



## SOY (22 Ene 2020)

Por lo visto, el tal Sarasola era amigo íntimo de Raquel Sánchez Silva justo cuando sucedió el extrañísimo suicidio de su marido, el italiano Mario Biondo.






.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (22 Ene 2020)

Ambos son basura, y sí, el PSOE es mil veces más corrupto y asesino que VOX. Las heemrotecas son muy cureles, y los gobiernos de González han sido, de lejos, lo peor de la "democracia" española.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Ene 2020)

El Kike Sarasola este tiene muchisimo cache dentro del mundo gay. Fijaos en el suelo ajedrezado.


----------



## yonocompro (22 Ene 2020)

SOY dijo:


> Por lo visto, el tal Sarasola era amigo íntimo de Raquel Sánchez Silva justo cuando sucedió el extrañísimo suicidio de su marido, el italiano Mario Biondo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder qué forma más rara de "suicidarse"


----------



## cagabandurrias (22 Ene 2020)

TERUEL NO EXISTE dijo:


> ¿ Alguien se imagina un estado que no sea una República Bananera Centro Africana donde se acuse en decenas de vídeos a un fiscal y a un partido político de tener un entramado criminal para la eliminación de personas, y que ni el propio fiscal, ni las personas acusadas, ni el partido político mueva un dedo en su defensa ni se investigue por parte de la policía o la justicia la veracidad o no de esas afirmaciones? El PSOE tendría que estar encantado por poder meterle un purazo a Royuela por unas acusaciones tan graves, pero nada... No pasa nada



No.

En efecto. No pasa nada.

Ni denuncia.

Ni querella.

Ni multa.

Ni solicitud de retirada de las páginas web.

Nada de nada.

Y luego un rapero de poca monta, hace un insulto de mierda, y lo condenan al trullo.

Alucinante.


----------



## Drewcastle (22 Ene 2020)

yonocompro dijo:


> Joder qué forma más rara de "suicidarse"



Al principio decían que era porque le gustaba masturbarse así y fue un accidente, después la justicia determinó el suicidio, viendo la foto me hace sospechar que la queja de los padres sobre que fuera un posible asesinato gana enteros,es muy difícil suicidarse así.

Y ahora encuentro esto: El ordenador de Mario Biondo fue espiado después de su muerte

El análisis del disco duro del ordenador de mesa de Mario arroja datos más que inquietantes. Entre ellos, que una descomunal cantidad de información, varios centenares de gigas, fue borrada tras la muerte del cámara.

Raquel aseguró en su interrogatorio que nadie salvo ella había manipulado los ordenadores hasta ser entregados a los padres de Mario. Nadie más tuvo acceso durante esos casi dos meses. Sin embargo… Alguien accedió al portátil mediante un software espía.

*El hackeo*

*Dos accesos remotos se produjeron el mes siguiente a la muerte de Mario Biondo: uno desde una empresa de Madrid donde trabajaba el primo de Raquel; el otro, desde una wifi de Plasencia, su lugar natal*

En la segunda visita de la fiscalía italiana a Madrid, en enero de 2016, la presentadora incurrió en diversas contradicciones, como ya explicamos en este diario. Y había una más que acabamos de conocer: su primo* Enrique Gómez *tuvo acceso al portátil, según ella misma reconoce a preguntas de Ferrara y Camilleri: “Yo he borrado mis fotos y mi primo ha recuperado la lista de los archivos borrados”. Ante la contradicción, aclara que quiso referirse a que “nadie lo tocó” que no fuese “de mi entorno”.


Hay más: el propio Enrique Gómez es llamado a declarar y se le exhibe la prueba de que el 14 de junio de 2013 –esos días Raquel estaba en Formentera– *se produjo un acceso al MacBook de Mario desde la wifi de la empresa donde él trabajaba como ingeniero informático. De eso no hay duda*, pues admite que en esa fecha él prestaba servicio en esa compañía, de la que omitimos conscientemente el nombre. No obstante, Enrique afirma desconocer cómo se produjo esa conexión.* Lo más grave es lo siguiente: otra conexión se produce desde una wifi llamada PSALVADOR que corresponde a una domicilio con sede en Plasencia (Cáceres), localidad natal de Raquel –y donde estaba la noche en que murió su marido–* y en la que el técnico vive actualmente: la de su casa. Acorralado, Enrique testifica no recordar o no saber nada.


----------



## sangean (22 Ene 2020)

Perdon por el offtopic (quizas no sea tan offtopic) peroo...

¿quien es esta mujer para que sea importante nombrarla? me refiero a la relevancia que pueda tener en esta trama, en la que de refilon ha aparecido.


----------



## cagabandurrias (22 Ene 2020)

Quizá no puedan querellarse.

Porque podría aflorar la verdad.

O el sistema debería ejecutar a alguno de sus fieles esbirros y otros se fueran de la lengua.

Nadie se querella...por algo será.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (22 Ene 2020)

SOY dijo:


> Por lo visto, el tal Sarasola era amigo íntimo de Raquel Sánchez Silva justo cuando sucedió el extrañísimo suicidio de su marido, el italiano Mario Biondo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL



y al puto vudu, que te folle un pez


----------



## Deitano (22 Ene 2020)

No vengas a ensuciar este hilo.
Puedes irte con tu mierda a otro.


----------



## Deitano (22 Ene 2020)

@calopez chincheta para este hilo, por favor.


----------



## SBrixton (22 Ene 2020)

Aitor_tilla dijo:


> ¿Se acuerdan de los 379 crímenes sin resolver de ETA?
> 
> Pues en este hilo hay buenas pistas sobre quienes pudieron ser sus autores materiales



Y los resueltos. Porque habria que ver quien controlaba a ETA y desde cuando. Ya no os acordais de los 25 años que R78 hizo y deshizo en es este Pais, mientras no nos hablaban de otra cosa que del "temido grupo terrorista vasco", infomativo tras informativo.


----------



## SOY (22 Ene 2020)

sangean dijo:


> Perdon por el offtopic (quizas no sea tan offtopic) peroo...
> 
> ¿quien es esta mujer para que sea importante nombrarla? me refiero a la relevancia que pueda tener en esta trama, en la que de refilon ha aparecido.



La conexión no vendría tanto por ella como por Sarasola, al cual se le nombra en la primera página de este hilo.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Ene 2020)

Si quien abrio el hilo dispone de mas informacion rogamos que la vaya insertando en el post, antes de que se pierda como tantos otros.


----------



## cagabandurrias (22 Ene 2020)

Pues si sus acusaciones no son verosímiles, que acumulen pruebas y el sistema judicial arremeta contra ellos en un juicio justo.

Pero de ahí a callar como auténticas putas va todo un trecho...

Estos señores acusan a miembros del Ministerio Fiscal y la Judicatura del encargo de más de mil asesinatos.

Que se querellen por lo menos...


----------



## Uritorco (22 Ene 2020)

Algunos de los cargos de Jorge Irigaray Garcia de la Serrana, mano derecha de Mena en la trama criminal.

Irigaray Garcia De La Serrana Jorge | LibreBOR.me

Aqui participa en un acto junto al presidente de Zara Inditex Pablo Isla, mason tambien.

"El Pabellón Madrid Arena de Madrid ha acogido la Ceremonia de Graduación de la promoción 2018-2019 del campus de Madrid de Ostelea. En el evento, celebrado en colaboración con el partner académico EAE Business School, han participado alrededor de 6.800 personas procedentes de 102 países diferentes de cinco continentes. La Ceremonia de graduación ha estado presidida por los siguientes miembros de la mesa presidencial: José Creuheras, Presidente de Grupo Planeta; Carlos Giménez, CEO de Planeta Formación y Universidades; José Luis Fernández, Director General de EAE Business School; *Jorge Irigaray Garcia de la Serrana, *Secretario General de EAE Business School; Josep M Altarriba, Dean de EAE Business School; Carmen Martos, Professional Careers Director; e Irene Vilà, Associate Dean for Graduate Programs del campus de Madrid. El Padrino de la promoción ha sido *Pablo Isla, *Presidente Ejecutivo de Inditex".

Ostelea felicita a los participantes en la Ceremonia de Graduación de Madrid | ostelea.com


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Ene 2020)

Alguien puede arrojar fuentes datos, algo que pueda corroborar algo de todo esto o de que se esta investigando, antes de que me aventure a difundirlo?


----------



## renko (22 Ene 2020)

Acaban de subir este video. Sirve un poco de resumen para novatos. Como dice el hijo de Royuela, hay que hacer lo posible por divulgar esta barbarie.


----------



## renko (22 Ene 2020)

Charlatan dijo:


> 1-100-2.pdf
> 101-200-1.pdf
> 201-300-1.pdf
> 301-400.pdf
> ...



Ruego que alguien que sepa hacerlo pase esos pdf por un filtro de reconocimiento de texto. Me facilitaría mucho el trabajo de desgranar los diferentes casos. Urge, en serio


----------



## SBrixton (22 Ene 2020)

En El Crack II de 1983, al final del film, Arturo Fernandez le dice a Alfredo Landa:
-parece que eres un hombre honrado. Algunos dicen, todos los dias nace un hombre honrado. Puede ser, no lo discuto. Pero de lo que tengo absoluta certeza es que cada minuto nace un tramposo.

Y es que el ser humano, mata, por vivir a todo tren. No digamos que estan dispuestos a hacer estos Masones absolutamente convencidos de la no existencia de Dios y por tanto que lo unico que se puede sacar de esta vida es difrutarla, al coste que sea.


----------



## renko (22 Ene 2020)

El que sustituyó a* Carlos Ferrer Salat* al frente del COE cuando se lo cepillaron, *Alfredo Goyeneche Moreno* ( Alfredo Goyeneche Moreno - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ) , también se lo cargaron. 

Le provocaron un accidente en la A1 a la altura de Pancorbo (Burgos). Atención porque el encargo a Mena se lo hizo *Monzer al-Kassar *


----------



## renko (22 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> El que sustituyó a* Carlos Ferrer Salat* al frente del COE cuando se lo cepillaron, *Alfredo Goyeneche Moreno* ( Alfredo Goyeneche Moreno - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ) , también se lo cargaron.
> 
> Le provocaron un accidente en la A1 a la altura de Pancorbo (Burgos). Atención porque el encargo a Mena se lo hizo *Monzer al-Kassar *




Pues al haber dos presidentes del COE asesinados, me dió por mirar la lista de todos los que ha habido, y sorpresa !!! El anterior a Ferrer Salat fue *Alfonso de Borbón, el duque de Cádiz, que falleció de accidente de tráfico en 1987 junto a su hijo mayor 






*





Si se lo cargaron, por el año, no fue la trama de Mena ni la previa de Jimenez Villarejo. Es de deducir que ese tipo de estructuras han existido siempre aunque van cambiando de manos y centros operativos.


----------



## estrujillo (22 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Mena:



Si que tiene pinta de MENA, aunque ya se debe acercar a los 18 años.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Ene 2020)

Tremendo. El Ferrer Salat fue uno de los primeros españoles en ingresar en la Comision Trilateral. Por lo visto era mason como su primo el industrial leridano Luis Salat Gusils, presidente de La Caixa. Es el de la foto.


----------



## adi-vino (22 Ene 2020)

Es coger un asesinado, tirar de hemeroteca y....bingo, todo encaja. Guillotinas a las calles ya, el enemigo es el estado.


----------



## Energia libre (22 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Pues al haber dos presidentes del COE asesinados, me dió por mirar la lista de todos los que ha habido, y sorpresa !!! El anterior a Ferrer Salat fue *Alfonso de Borbón, el duque de Cádiz, que falleció de accidente de tráfico en 1987 junto a su hijo mayor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alfonso de Borbón murio no en un accidente de trafico sino en una pista de ski cortandose el cuello con un cable, creo que fue por el año 89/90 en EE.UU. esto no se lo creyó nadie y hubo mucha movida entre bambalinas; alguien presumió que el emerito se habia cargado a 2 de sus hermanos.


----------



## maa (22 Ene 2020)

adi-vino dijo:


> Es coger un asesinado, tirar de hemeroteca y....bingo, todo encaja. Guillotinas a las calles ya.



Me encuentro en estado de schok o como se diga,La gente que ha votado a esta gente durante todos estos años como se lo tomara?


----------



## Energia libre (22 Ene 2020)

Pero creo que debemos centrarnos escrupulosamente en los Royuela Files si empezamos a conjeturizar damos pie a que los troll nos inunden con sospechas. Este caso creo que se debe centrar en comprobar que no existe falsedad documental y luego en ir uno por uno desgranando los asesinatos; logicamente las sospechas pueden ser contadas pero es que quedan montón de muertes en los papeles, esto supera la mejor ficción pero ojo vamos poco a poco no empecemos a chuparnos las pollas antes de tiempo.
Buen trabajo renko.


----------



## adi-vino (22 Ene 2020)




----------



## estrujillo (22 Ene 2020)

Hemos visto a Arabia Saudi despedazar a un periodista en una embajada, y a nuestros agentes de la TIA intentar entrar en otra embajada para llevarse a un refugiado.

Parece que estas cosas peliculeras han estádo siempre a la orden del día, pero ahora que todo el mundo lleva un móvil con cámara es cuando salen a la luz.


----------



## SOY (22 Ene 2020)

Algunos vídeos de *José María Mena Alvarez...*

Con el juez Garzón...



Con Jordi Ébola...



En TV3...





En la comisión Pujol...



Cargando contra VOX...

Entrevista al ex fiscal general de Catalunya (Jose María Mena)|Elecciones y sentencia (Parte 1)
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Demodé (22 Ene 2020)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Pero de donde has sacado la información?
> 
> Salió algo en prensa o en YouTube?
> 
> ...



Royuela en los vídeos enseña los certificados de defunción del Registro Civil que él mismo ha pedido, que coinciden con lo que dice, y que cualquiera los puede pedir por Internet, aquí, y abajo noticia de Carlos Ferrer Salat (presidente del COE cuando Barcelona ' 92), y López de Arriortúa el famoso "Superlópez" del mundo corporativo de los 90's, y vídeo correspondiente de Royuela:

Certificado de Defunción - Trámites - Sede Electrónica

El famoso accidente de "Súperlópez", consejero delegado de General Motores, José Ignacio López de Arriortúa:
Lopez de Arriortúa sufre un accidente de tráfico muy grave en Burgos

Arriortúa resulta herido grave tras colisionar el automóvil en el que viajaba con un camión
José Ignacio López de Arriortúa, el vasco que revolucionó la industria automovilística

Fallece repentinamente el empresario y dirigente olímpico Carlos Ferrer Salat


----------



## Energia libre (22 Ene 2020)

Alfonso de Borbón tuvo en el año 83 un accidente de trafico donde murió su hijo Francisco con 11 años (DEP) pero el sobrevivió, quizá todo esto comienza con el fiscal Carlos Villarejo que le pasa la pelota a mena, hay que recordar que Carlos Jimenez Villarejo ya era fiscal en Barcelona en los años 60 y sobre los 80 fue ya fiscal jefe, algo huele a podrido en Dinamarca


----------



## adi-vino (22 Ene 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Pero creo que debemos centrarnos escrupulosamente en los Royuela Files si empezamos a conjeturizar damos pie a que los troll nos inunden con sospechas. Este caso creo que se debe centrar en comprobar que no existe falsedad documental y luego en ir uno por uno desgranando los asesinatos; logicamente las sospechas pueden ser contadas pero es que quedan montón de muertes en los papeles, esto supera la mejor ficción pero ojo vamos poco a poco no empecemos a chuparnos las pollas antes de tiempo.
> Buen trabajo renko.



Estan dando centenares de nombres de altos cargos y de grandes empresarios corruptos, todos ellos con nombre, apellidos y direcion. He comprobado algunos de los que salen en este video asi a vista de pajaro en google y ahi estan, algunos muy conocidos no pur su nombre si no por el cargo que ostentan. O arden las calles o Espana ha muerto. 
Todas lo que eran conspiraciones quedan al descubierto, asesinatos, pederastia, droga.....etc.....y el rebano calladito y acobardado con todo esto cuando lo que hay que hacer es salir a cortar cabezas y con ello evitar que enculen a nuestros hijos.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Ene 2020)

Eso de que los Royuela querian "implantar una camara de gas" no se lo cree nadie. La prensa se excede muchas veces en consideraciones gratuitas. Ya lo hemos visto posteriormente con eso de la "violencia neonazi" que asolo la prensa judeomasonica de los 90, protagonizada por simples pandilleros urbanos, hooligans de futbol y peleas de discoteca. Los incidentes en los que hayan podido participar los Royuela hace decadas (una bomba de humo por aqui, un cocktel molotov por alla, etc), son las clasicas trifuncas que trajo aparejada la Transicion. En cualquier caso, todo ese expediente que se les imputa no desautoriza para nada todo lo que estan aportando ultimamente sobre la trama criminal del fiscal Mena.


----------



## Demodé (22 Ene 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Ostras, que Llarena está en el ajo me ha sorprendido.
> 
> Por cierto, tenia entendido que en EEUU, Inglaterra o Francia si que hay masones a patadas, pero creia que en España eran solo 3000 o así, y solo por los que puede haber en el PSOE ya parece que supere por muchos esa cifra



De los papeles de Royuela se desprende que había cantidades industriales de jueces corruptos en el Supremo-penal y en Cataluña al menos, ya por sí solos o porque les presionan o chantajean.


----------



## perrosno (22 Ene 2020)

Interesante y luego en las noticias en prime time, que nieva en el Pirineo, o como rescatan a dos gatos de una alcantarilla en Australia.
Muy curioso todo desde luego.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Ene 2020)

La cantidad de dinero que cobro Mena por todo ello es algo verdaderamente industrial.


----------



## gabrielo (22 Ene 2020)

1100 muertes que han quedado ocultos sin darnos cuenta en un país históricamente pocos asesinatos es como para echarse a temblar cuando al falconetti y mezquitas saque su maquina de imprimir muertes.


----------



## renko (22 Ene 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Alfonso de Borbón murio no en un accidente de trafico sino en una pista de ski cortandose el cuello con un cable, creo que fue por el año 89/90 en EE.UU. esto no se lo creyó nadie y hubo mucha movida entre bambalinas; alguien presumió que el emerito se habia cargado a 2 de sus hermanos.



Cierto


----------



## adi-vino (22 Ene 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> La cantidad de dinero que cobro Mena por todo ello es algo verdaderamente industrial.



No nos enganemos, Mena aqui es un diente mas de una rueda dentada que ha estado desangrando a Espana desde la caida de Franco. Atencion a los datos que van saliendo y a todos los implicados. Mena era o es en brazo ejecutor de ordenes que llegaban desde mas alto.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Ene 2020)

maa dijo:


> Me encuentro en estado de schok o como se diga,La gente que ha votado a esta gente durante todos estos años como se lo tomara?



Pues les dará igual, son de la misma moral, hombre


----------



## Demodé (22 Ene 2020)

Mena fue fiscal en el caso archivado contra Banca Catalana........

José María Mena Álvarez - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## renko (22 Ene 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Si quien abrio el hilo dispone de mas informacion rogamos que la vaya insertando en el post, antes de que se pierda como tantos otros.



Para facilitarme el trabajo solo pediría que alguien pasase a reconocimiento de texto los enlaces/pdf que puse antes. Super importante !!!


----------



## Demodé (22 Ene 2020)

adi-vino dijo:


> No nos enganemos, Mena aqui es un diente mas de una rueda dentada que ha estado desangrando a Espana desde la caida de Franco. Atencion a los datos que van saliendo y a todos los implicados. Mena era o es en brazo ejecutor de ordenes que llegaban desde mas alto.



La definición de "progreso" y de "a España no la va a conocer ni la madre que la parió".
Alfonso Guerra - Wikiquote


----------



## renko (22 Ene 2020)

adi-vino dijo:


> No nos enganemos, Mena aqui es un diente mas de una rueda dentada que ha estado desangrando a Espana desde la caida de Franco. Atencion a los datos que van saliendo y a todos los implicados. Mena era o es en brazo ejecutor de ordenes que llegaban desde mas alto.



El que dió la orden de crear esta trama, primero con Villarejo y luego con Mena, fue* Juan Alberto Belloch.*

E imagino que alguien se lo encargó a Belloch. Probablemente Mister X


----------



## renko (22 Ene 2020)

SOY dijo:


> Por lo visto, el tal Sarasola era amigo íntimo de Raquel Sánchez Silva justo cuando sucedió el extrañísimo suicidio de su marido, el italiano Mario Biondo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blanco y en botella. Si está Sarasola en el ajo..... La familia de Biondo tiene razón.


----------



## Ciigarro Puro (22 Ene 2020)

Mis felicitaciones al Op y a los foreros que contribuyen al hilo,muy buen trabajo 
@calopez chincheta


----------



## GatoAzul (22 Ene 2020)

Protocolo IX (Protocolos de los Sabios de Sion)… Aplicación de los principios masónicos en la reeducación de los pueblos. - La palabra de orden del Francmasón.- Importancia del Antisemitismo.- La dictadura de la Francmasonería.- El Terror.- Instrumentos de la Masonería.- La fuerza inteligente y la fuerza ciega de los reinos Gentiles.- Participación del poder con el Pueblo. - La arbitrariedad liberal. Usurpación de la instrucción y la educación.- Interpretación de las leyes.- Los metropolitanos.

En la aplicación de nuestros principios debéis atender al carácter del pueblo en medio del que vivís y tenéis que operar: Una aplicación general y uniforme de estos principios, antes que hayamos reeducado al pueblo, no puede dar buenos resultados. Pero aplicándolos prudentemente veréis que no pasarán diez años sin que el carácter más obstinado no haya sufrido transformación y que no contemos con un pueblo más, bajo nuestra dependencia.


Cuando llegue nuestro reinado, sustituiremos nuestras palabras de orden liberal LIBERTAD, IGUALDAD, FRATERNIDAD no por otras palabras de orden, sino por las mismas trasladadas a su rango de meros conceptos abstractos; nosotros diremos: el derecho a la libertad; el deber de la igualdad; el ideal de la fraternidad.


Cogeremos al toro por los cuernos, sin tapujos ni reticencias: hemos destruido ya todos los gobiernos excepto el nuestro; más aún, en muchas partes el nuestro es ya un gobierno de jure. En la actualidad, si hay algunas naciones que levantan protestas contra nosotros, es por mera fórmula, u obedeciendo a nuestros deseos o mandatos, porque el Antisemitismo nos es en cierto modo necesario para gobernar a nuestros hermanos menores.


No os explicaré esto con mayor claridad, pues es punto que más de una vez ha sido tratado en nuestras reuniones.


En realidad, no hay ya más obstáculos que nos detengan en nuestro camino. Nuestro Super-Gobierno se halla en las condiciones extralegales que se ha convenido en llamar con una palabra demasiado enérgica: DICTADURA.


En conciencia, puedo afirmar que actualmente somos los legisladores los que dictamos sentencias en materia de justicia, los que condenamos a muerte y otorgamos gracia: Somos como el jefe de un gran ejército y marchamos a su frente, jinetes en el brioso corcel de su general supremo.


Gobernaremos con mano firme, pues tenemos en ella las riendas de un partido que fue fuerte en otro tiempo, hoy sometido a nosotros. Tenemos en nuestras manos ambiciones desmedidas, avideces ardientes, venganzas despiadadas, odios rencorosos. De nosotros proviene ese terror que todo lo ha invadido. Bajo nuestras órdenes militan hombres de todas las opiniones, de todas las creencias; restauradores de la monarquía, demagogos, socialistas, comunistas, y todo género de utopías; a todo el mundo hemos enganchado en nuestra empresa, y cada uno de ellos va minando las ruinas de poder y se afana por acabar de derribar lo que aún queda en pie.


Todas las naciones experimentan convulsiones y reclaman tranquilidad; están prontas a sacrificarlo todo a cambio de un poco de paz; pero esa paz anhelada no se la daremos mientras no reconozcan nuestro Super-Gobierno abiertamente y con completa sumisión. El pueblo todos los días está gritando que es necesario dar una solución a la cuestión social por medio de un acuerdo internacional en la materia. La división del pueblo en partidos lo ha puesto en nuestras manos, pues para sostener una lucha es indispensable dinero, y el dinero somos nosotros los que lo tenemos en nuestro poder.


Podríamos temer una alianza de la fuerza inteligente de los gobernantes con la fuerza ciega de los pueblos, pero hemos tomado todas las medidas que dicta la prudencia para conjurar este peligro: entre esas dos fuerzas hemos levantado una muralla, esto es un terror recíproco. De esta suerte la fuerza ciega del pueblo nos sirve de apoyo y sólo nosotros la podremos dirigir con toda precisión hacia nuestros fines. Y para que las manos de ese ciego, el pueblo, no puedan rechazar nuestra dirección, necesitamos de tiempo en tiempo ponernos en contacto directo con él, si no personalmente, al menos con la intervención de nuestros hermanos más fieles.


Cuando ya seamos un gobierno reconocido, conversaremos nosotros mismos con el pueblo en las plazas públicas; lo instruiremos respecto de las cuestiones políticas en el sentido que nosotros necesitamos.


¿Cómo verificar lo que se enseña en las escuelas del pueblo?. Lo que diga el comisionado del gobierno o el mismo gobernante, no puede dejar de conocerse luego en todo el Estado, porque se difundirá inmediatamente por la voz del pueblo.


Para no destruir prematuramente las instituciones de los Gentiles, hemos movido por medio de una mano inteligente todos los resortes de su mecanismo. Estos resortes estaban dispuestos en un orden severo, pero justo; nosotros los hemos reemplazado por una arbitrariedad desordenada. Hemos desarreglado la jurisdicción, las elecciones, la prensa, la libertad individual, y más que nada, la educación y la instrucción, que son las piedras angulares en las que la existencia libre debe descansar.



Hemos corrompido, embrutecido y prostituido la juventud cristiana por una educación cimentada en principios y teorías que sabemos son falsos y que no obstante han sido inspirados por nosotros. A más de esto, las leyes existentes, sin mudarlas en su esencia, las hemos desfigurado con interpretaciones contradictorias, obteniendo resultados admirables.


Estos se manifiestan desde luego en esas glosas y comentarios, disfrazando las leyes, han sido ocultadas discretamente a los ojos de los gobernantes y las han dejado imposibles de reconocer en medio de una legislación por demás embrollada. De aquí procede la teoría del tribunal de la conciencia.


Y vosotros diréis que si los pueblos se dan cuenta antes de tiempo de estas maniobras, se revolverán contra nosotros con las armas en la mano; pero si llegara este caso, en todos los países de Occidente tenemos preparada una maniobra tan terrible, que aún los ánimos más esforzados temblarán: en todas las grandes capitales se irán estableciendo los metropolitanos y nosotros los volaremos por medio de la dinamita con todas las organizaciones y todos los documentos del país.


----------



## GatoAzul (22 Ene 2020)

Apocalipsis 13:4
y adoraron al dragón que había dado autoridad a la *bestia*, y adoraron a la *bestia*, diciendo: ¿Quién como la *bestia*, y quién podrá luchar contra ella?

Apocalipsis 13:18
Aquí hay sabiduría. El que tiene entendimiento, cuente el número de la *bestia*, pues es número de hombre. Y su número es seiscientos sesenta y seis.

1Reyes 10
14 El peso del oro que Salomón tenía de renta cada año, era seiscientos sesenta y seis talentos de oro; 

2 Crónicas 9
13 El peso del oro que venía a Salomón cada año, era seiscientos sesenta y seis talentos de oro,

Esdras 3
13 Los hijos de Adonicam, seiscientos sesenta y seis. 

Deuteronomio 17
*Instrucciones acerca de un rey*

14 Cuando hayas entrado en la tierra que Jehová tu Dios te da, y tomes posesión de ella y la habites, y digas: Pondré un rey sobre mí, como todas las naciones que están en mis alrededores; 
15 ciertamente pondrás por rey sobre ti al que Jehová tu Dios escogiere; de entre tus hermanos pondrás rey sobre ti; no podrás poner sobre ti a hombre extranjero, que no sea tu hermano. 
16 Pero él no aumentará para sí caballos, ni hará volver al pueblo a Egipto con el fin de aumentar caballos; porque Jehová os ha dicho: No volváis nunca por este camino. 
17 Ni tomará para sí muchas mujeres, para que su corazón no se desvíe; ni plata ni oro amontonará para sí en abundancia. 
18 Y cuando se siente sobre el trono de su reino, entonces escribirá para sí en un libro una copia de esta ley, del original que está al cuidado de los sacerdotes levitas; 
19 y lo tendrá consigo, y leerá en él todos los días de su vida, para que aprenda a temer a Jehová su Dios, para guardar todas las palabras de esta ley y estos estatutos, para ponerlos por obra; 
20 para que no se eleve su corazón sobre sus hermanos, ni se aparte del mandamiento a diestra ni a siniestra; a fin de que prolongue sus días en su reino, él y sus hijos, en medio de Israel. 


Salomón desobedece, el poder se le sube a la cabeza, multiplica riquezas y ejercito para sí en contra de los Mandamientos de DIOS. Toma como amantes a mujeres de otras razas y creencias y rinde culto a los dioses paganos de estas. 


1Reyes 11
4 Y cuando Salomón era ya viejo, sus mujeres inclinaron su corazón tras dioses ajenos, y su corazón no era perfecto con Jehová su Dios, como el corazón de su padre David. 
5 Porque Salomón siguió a *Astoret*, diosa de los sidonios, y a *Milcom,* ídolo abominable de los amonitas. 
6 E hizo Salomón lo malo ante los ojos de Jehová, y no siguió cumplidamente a Jehová como David su padre. 
7 Entonces edificó Salomón un lugar alto a *Quemos*, ídolo abominable de Moab, en el monte que está enfrente de Jerusalén, y a *Moloc*, ídolo abominable de los hijos de Amón. 
8 Así hizo para todas sus mujeres extranjeras, las cuales quemaban incienso y ofrecían sacrificios a sus dioses. 
9 Y se enojó Jehová contra Salomón, por cuanto su corazón se había apartado de Jehová Dios de Israel, que se le había aparecido dos veces, 
10 y le había mandado acerca de esto, que no siguiese a dioses ajenos; mas él no guardó lo que le mandó Jehová. 
11 Y dijo Jehová a Salomón: Por cuanto ha habido esto en ti, y no has guardado mi pacto y mis estatutos que yo te mandé, romperé de ti el reino, y lo entregaré a tu siervo. 



Levítico 18:21
Y no des hijo tuyo para ofrecerlo por fuego a *Moloc*; no contamines así el nombre de tu Dios. Yo Jehová.

El pueblo tomó como ejemplo lo que Salomón permitió en contra de las enseñanzas de DIOS. Acabaron sirviendo a satán.

Jeremías 32:35
Y edificaron lugares altos a Baal, los cuales están en el valle del hijo de Hinom, *para hacer pasar por el fuego sus hijos y sus hijas a Moloc;* lo cual no les mandé, ni me vino al pensamiento que hiciesen esta abominación, para hacer pecar a Judá.

Amós 5
18 ¡Ay de los que desean el día de Jehová! ¿Para qué queréis este día de Jehová? Será de tinieblas, y no de luz; 
19 como el que huye de delante del león, y se encuentra con el oso; o como si entrare en casa y apoyare su mano en la pared, y le muerde una culebra. 
20 ¿No será el día de Jehová tinieblas, y no luz; oscuridad, que no tiene resplandor? 
21 Aborrecí, abominé vuestras solemnidades, y no me complaceré en vuestras asambleas. 
22 Y si me ofreciereis vuestros holocaustos y vuestras ofrendas, no los recibiré, ni miraré a las ofrendas de paz de vuestros animales engordados. 
23 Quita de mí la multitud de tus cantares, pues no escucharé las salmodias de tus instrumentos. 
24 Pero corra el juicio como las aguas, y la justicia como impetuoso arroyo. 
25 ¿Me ofrecisteis sacrificios y ofrendas en el desierto en cuarenta años, oh casa de Israel? 
26 Antes bien, llevabais el tabernáculo de vuestro Moloc y Quiún, ídolos vuestros, la estrella de vuestros dioses que os hicisteis. 
27 Os haré, pues, transportar más allá de Damasco, ha dicho Jehová, cuyo nombre es Dios de los ejércitos. 



Sólo hay que estudiar sobre esos dioses paganos para saber a lo que se dedicaban y DEDICAN.

Astarot - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Quemos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Moloch - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## L'omertá (22 Ene 2020)

Pillo para leer.


----------



## Deitano (22 Ene 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Alfonso de Borbón murio no en un accidente de trafico sino en una pista de ski cortandose el cuello con un cable, creo que fue por el año 89/90 en EE.UU. esto no se lo creyó nadie y hubo mucha movida entre bambalinas; alguien presumió que el emerito se habia cargado a 2 de sus hermanos.



Cierto, pero no confundir a este Alfonso de Borbón con el Alfonso de Borbón que sí era hermano del emérito.


----------



## Demodé (22 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> El que dió la orden de crear esta trama, primero con Villarejo y luego con Mena, fue* Juan Alberto Belloch.*
> 
> E imagino que alguien se lo encargó a Belloch. Probablemente Mister X



La creación de la trama durante el Ministerio de Belloch (14/7/1993 hasta 6/5/1996) sería de la época de justo después del crimen de Alcàsser, antes del juicio de Alcàsser (12/5/1997-30/7/1997) en que dijo JIB que se solucionó definitivamente la "guerra" de grupos rivales que pactaron por el poder, la misma época (1993, hallazgo cadáveres Alcàsser 27/1/1993) en que Villarejo el comisario se reincorpora a la Policía, tiene algo que ver con Alcàsser ésta trama??


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Ene 2020)

No sé cuánto de veraz hay en lo que se está destapando,pero hay un hecho incontestable.
Y es que la derecha lleva cediendo ante la izquierda y los separatistas a lo largo de toda la Democracia,pero es que desde el 11 M vivimos en una tiranía de la izquierda y el separatismo.Si la derecha siempre traga será porque es perfectamente consciente de que lo que hay enfrente no son adversarios políticos al uso,sino gente que está dispuesta a todo con tal de salirse con la suya.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Ene 2020)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> No sé cuánto de veraz hay en lo que se está destapando,pero hay un hecho incontestable.
> Y es que la derecha lleva cediendo ante la izquierda y los separatistas a lo largo de toda la Democracia,pero es que desde el 11 M vivimos en una tiranía de la izquierda y el separatismo.Si la derecha siempre traga será porque es perfectamente consciente de que lo que hay enfrente no son adversarios políticos al uso,sino gente que está dispuesta a todo con tal de salirse con la suya.



No

Es por infiltracion, los politicos de derecha son escogidos entre la izquierda. En las bases y ayuntamientos sí que puede hbaer gente de derecha, pero los que cogen cargo, salvo excepcion extraña, son gente de la izquierda que ocupa puestos en la derecha


----------



## joeljoan (22 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Pues al haber dos presidentes del COE asesinados, me dió por mirar la lista de todos los que ha habido, y sorpresa !!! El anterior a Ferrer Salat fue *Alfonso de Borbón, el duque de Cádiz, que falleció de accidente de tráfico en 1987 junto a su hijo mayor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si te vieras todos los videos comprobarás que hay uno dedicado a ese asesinato.....si, se lo cargaron ellos. Presuntamente


----------



## joeljoan (22 Ene 2020)

joeljoan dijo:


> Si te vieras todos los videos comprobarás que hay uno dedicado a ese asesinato.....si, se lo cargaron ellos. Presuntamente



Hablo del sobrino del exrey


----------



## Energia libre (22 Ene 2020)

Voodoo, gracias por contarnos el pasado de Alberto Royuela que alguno ya conocíamos pero le repito que eso no es relevante ahora, este hombre y su familia ya pagaron un precio por sus pensamientos y acciones, deje que nos podamos centrar en la veracidad de sus acusaciones o en su falsedad si la descubrimos, pero centrese en lo que el hilo busca o váyase a vacilar a otros que yo me diga


----------



## Energia libre (22 Ene 2020)

joeljoan dijo:


> Hablo del sobrino del exrey



Que número es


----------



## Pabloom (22 Ene 2020)

Pero es que esto que en España llamamos izquierda ni siquiera es izquierda, yo al menos miro a los que antaño eran países comunistas y no concibo como alguien que se identifica como socialista, progresista, comunista, rojo, etc. pueda estar tan interesado en romper su propio país. 
Esto que padecemos en España mas bien parece separatismo infiltrado tanto entre la izquierda como entre la derecha.




qsrd dijo:


> No
> 
> Es por infiltracion, los politicos de derecha son escogidos entre la izquierda. En las bases y ayuntamientos sí que puede hbaer gente de derecha, pero los que cogen cargo, salvo excepcion extraña, son gente de la izquierda que ocupa puestos en la derecha


----------



## perrosno (22 Ene 2020)

He estado viendo el documento 581, el del fallecimiento del padre de Rubalcaba en 2005, no tiene ninguna mayúscula en los nombres propios y todo muy tosco, con letra pacodemierda, además en estos años ya se usaba para todo el mail y estos ¿Casi usaban aun la paloma mensajera?
No se Rick.......Ahora ya me hace dudar de la veracidad, al menos de ese documento. 

Pero como las escuchas de Villarejo y otros asuntos que se destaparon y oí en algunas tv, todo fue muy pacodemierda, pues a saber...........En este país pacodemierda ya todo es posible la verdad.


----------



## cebollo (22 Ene 2020)

Sobre Belloch quiero comentaros que era un juez de izquierdas con cierto prestigio jurídico.
En las elecciones del 93 Felipe González lleva en la lista a Baltasar Garzón para que investigue y lucha contra la corrupción. Gana las elecciones y como no quiere limpiar ni investigar nada pasa de Garzón y le ofrece el Ministerio de Justicia a Belloch.

Pasados unos meses el ministro del Interior dimite por la fuga de Roldan y González nombra Ministro de Interior y Justicia a Belloch, al que pasan a llamar biministro. 

Esto fue un disparate porque es una concentración de poder muy peligrosa. Belloch podía mandar como ministro del interior a un policía corrupto a liquidar a alguien y al día siguiente podía llamar al fiscal del caso y ordenarle archivar el caso y no investigar. Fue biministro 2 años, de la primavera del 94 al 96.


----------



## daesrd (22 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> No se si os suena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Francisco Corchado Enriquez de la Orden*

Éste último era sacerdote, y todo apunta que fué mandado asesinado como represalia por negarse a casar homosexuales.


----------



## daesrd (22 Ene 2020)

GarciaBarbon dijo:


> ¿podrias pasar pruebas , como recortes de periodico, de esos asesinatos?
> 
> y avisa, cuando hagan un especial de la Sexta Columna



Puedes hacer tu mismo una busqueda, yo las estoy haciendo y todo me coincide en las hemerotecas. A los verdaderamente interesados no les pesa mover el culo y buscar las cosas.


----------



## daesrd (22 Ene 2020)

Trollazo detectado. A tomar por culo al ignore. Recomiento a los demás hacer lo mismoooo


----------



## DoctorKaputo (22 Ene 2020)

Los Royuela han tenido sus cosas pero lo que denuncian es tan gordo que los convierte en entrañables y tiernos.


----------



## SOY (22 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Blanco y en botella. Si está Sarasola en el ajo..... La familia de Biondo tiene razón.





elespañol dijo:


> *La implicación de Kike Sarasola*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según la familia de Mario Biondo, Raquel Sánchez Silva ocultó al juez que había estado, en una fiesta en casa de Kike Sarasola, el día anterior a la muerte de su marido, el italiano Mario Biondo, la cual sucedió de madrugada, es decir, que ocultó que estaba de fiesta, con Sarasola, en esos fatídicos momentos para su marido. Además, parece que Sánchez Silva llegó al piso, donde sucedió el supuesto suicidio, acompañada de Sarasola. Lo cual sería algo razonable asumiendo que estaba de fiesta con Sarasola cuando se enteró de la trágica noticia.

Me pregunto si la familia de Mario Biondo se ha enterado del "expediente Royuela" y de su conexión con Sarasola. La conexión es, como mínimo, inquietante.










Raquel Sánchez Silva en una fiesta (baile de máscaras) de Sarasola.











En el siguiente vídeo Raquel Sánchez Silva entrevista a Sarasola:


.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## daesrd (22 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> De la lista anterior no se habeis reparado en un nombre en concreto:
> 
> *Pablo Llarena Conde*
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con usted. ¡Esto tiene que destaparte como sea...!


----------



## LostSouls (22 Ene 2020)

Buen aporte, arriba, que no caiga. Es interesante y tiene muchos visos de ser cierto, al menos en parte. Me muevo por Barcelona, en diferentes entornos sociales pero la gente que aparece ahí me saca más de 30 años. Algunos apellidos me suenan, incluso algunas caras...
Respecto a los masones que controlan todo el meollo...¿cómo se sabe que son masones? Lo han afirmado ellos? No creo que vayan por ahí colgando listas de miembros de las logias... más info en ese sentido sería de agradecer porque aquí hay una guerra y todos se tiran mierda, la derecha y la iglesia no se van a quedar parados ante el frente popular pero sabemos que los primeros cabezas de turco son siempre masones cuando las logias regulares están compuestas en su mayoría por católicos y conservadores...
El Mena habla mucho en los massmerda de cataluña, hace unos días p.ej. para desprestigiar la justicia española... cuando él mismo fue miembro.

Aquí va a empezar a volar mierda de todos a todos.


----------



## joeljoan (22 Ene 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Que número es



Si pones en Youtube Royuela asesinatos Alfonso borbon


----------



## SOY (22 Ene 2020)

joeljoan dijo:


> Si pones en Youtube Royuela asesinatos Alfonso borbon




.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## daesrd (22 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Ahora me haces dudar. Es que se llaman igual.



Fué Sarasola el hijo, de segundo: Marulanda


----------



## estrujillo (22 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Hay muchos nombres de asesinados que salen en prensa, esquelas. Coinciden las fechas. Prueba, ya verás. He dado bastantes nombres antes. Los crimenes ordenados por Sarasola son casi todos empresarios rivales. Salen muchas de sus esquelas.
> 
> Jamás veras salir esto en La Sexta. ni en ningún otro canal, de hecho. Esto jamás saldrá en ningún medio a no ser que la cosa se les vaya de las manos.... y será para negarlo o darle marchamo de falso.



Que alguien que sepa hacerlo replique el hilo en algún servidor de backup. Nunca se sabe lo que puede pasar.


----------



## sonotone (22 Ene 2020)

pillo sitio. El usuario Espartinas también era un experto en este tipo de tramas, no sé dónde andará, pero con esta info y la de Espartinas se podría tratar de reconstruir algun tipo de Estructura en la sombra sobre quién mueve realmenet los hilos.

Hay algo que esta muy claro aunque no se puede demostrar, y es que la dejadez del PP tras el 11M demuestra que hay unas fuerzas que pueden comprar, extorsionar, intimidar o asesinar a quien se sale del Plan. Y el PP es una demostración de cómo se puede desactivar a todo un poder institucional del Estado.

Luego es lógico pensar que el próximo objetivo de esta gente son........................... exacto.................VOX.


----------



## Energia libre (22 Ene 2020)

SOY dijo:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Llevas razón se me había escapado, pero este Borbón, Alfonso Borbón Medina era un don nadie, no veo que interés podía tener quitarlo de ennedio


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Ene 2020)

Hay quienes están intentando mover esto en Twitter.


----------



## Drewcastle (22 Ene 2020)

sonotone dijo:


> pillo sitio. El usuario Espartinas también era un experto en este tipo de tramas, no sé dónde andará, pero con esta info y la de Espartinas se podría tratar de reconstruir algun tipo de Estructura en la sombra sobre quién mueve realmenet los hilos.
> 
> Hay algo que esta muy claro aunque no se puede demostrar, y es que la dejadez del PP tras el 11M demuestra que hay unas fuerzas que pueden comprar, extorxionar, intimidar o asesinar a quien se sale del Plan. Y el PP es una demostración de cómo se puede desactivar a todo un poder institucional del Estado.
> 
> Luego es lógico pensar que el próximo objetivo de esta gente son........................... exacto.................VOX.



Parece que el forero sigue activo:


Ciudadan@s de Espartinas


----------



## renko (22 Ene 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> La creación de la trama durante el Ministerio de Belloch (14/7/1993 hasta 6/5/1996) sería de la época de justo después del crimen de Alcàsser, antes del juicio de Alcàsser (12/5/1997-30/7/1997) en que dijo JIB que se solucionó definitivamente la "guerra" de grupos rivales que pactaron por el poder, la misma época (1993, hallazgo cadáveres Alcàsser 27/1/1993) en que Villarejo el comisario se reincorpora a la Policía,_* tiene algo que ver con Alcàsser ésta trama??*_



Si, hay una relación muy estrecha. El denominador común es *masonería y PSOE, *dos conceptos que van de la mano por no decir que son la misma cosa*.*

Los altos grados masónicos realizan rituales sacrificiales de personas. Los nombres que aparecieron en el caso Alc. eran de personas ligadas a ese partido y además eran masones. P.e. Luis Solana.

En el caso Royuela vemos también una trama donde la cúspide la forman altos cargos de ese partido o personas muy cercanas, y que además todos ellos son masones.


----------



## monetary policy (22 Ene 2020)

¿Mensajera?

No, no exagero.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Ene 2020)

perrosno dijo:


> He estado viendo el documento 581, el del fallecimiento del padre de Rubalcaba en 2005, no tiene ninguna mayúscula en los nombres propios y todo muy tosco, con letra pacodemierda, además en estos años ya se usaba para todo el mail y estos ¿Casi usaban aun la paloma mensajera?
> No se Rick.......Ahora ya me hace dudar de la veracidad, al menos de ese documento.
> 
> Pero como las escuchas de Villarejo y otros asuntos que se destaparon y oí en algunas tv, todo fue muy pacodemierda, pues a saber...........En este país pacodemierda ya todo es posible la verdad.



Pero, vamos a ver, ¿no te das cuenta de que son copias a mano de mails? ¿Hechas en el archivo de la clínica abortera? La letra será la de alguna charo secretaria.


----------



## Tito Clint (22 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Pues al haber dos presidentes del COE asesinados, me dió por mirar la lista de todos los que ha habido, y sorpresa !!! El anterior a Ferrer Salat fue *Alfonso de Borbón, el duque de Cádiz, que falleció de accidente de tráfico en 1987 junto a su hijo mayor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Murió degollado por un cable mientras esquiaba en EEUU, un asunto muy turbio.

*Se cumplen 29 años de la misteriosa muerte del duque de Cádiz, el otro Borbón que pudo ser rey*


----------



## bondiappcc (22 Ene 2020)

Aquí hay material para un programa entero de l'Iker.


----------



## renko (22 Ene 2020)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> No sé cuánto de veraz hay en lo que se está destapando,pero hay un hecho incontestable.
> Y es que la derecha lleva cediendo ante la izquierda y los separatistas a lo largo de toda la Democracia,pero es que desde el 11 M vivimos en una tiranía de la izquierda y el separatismo.Si la derecha siempre traga será porque es perfectamente consciente de que lo que hay enfrente no son adversarios políticos al uso,sino gente que está dispuesta a todo con tal de salirse con la suya.



Realmente quienes manejan a la izquierda son los mismos que manejan a la derecha. Estoy hablando de lo maaaas alto. Fuera ya del ámbito de los partidos.

Juegan al juego tesis vs antítesis. Digamos que son los dueños de las rojas, las verdes, las azules y las amarillas. Además son los dueños del tablero.... y para colmo esa partida se juega con los dados trucados. Son los putos amos.

Pues bien, en esa partida (de parchis) en la que juegan realmente al solitario y manejan todo el percal, resulta que han decidido que la partida finalmente la ganen *las rojas. *

Lo que pasa en este pais no es más que un capítulo local de algo que se mueve a nivel global. Se trata de una agenda que ya se ha iniciado y que llevará al mundo a un nuevo paradigma global de gobernanza de corte pseudocomunista/progre.

No os lo vais a creer pero quien está en el vértice de esa pirámide de poder a nivel global es este señor y la orden a la que pertenece:







La orden jesuita, que realmente es una orden militar y de inteligencia, es quien gobierna a la masonería mundial. Yo se que es dificil de creer pero es así. Dicho de otra manera, digamos que la masonería, a través de los jesuitas, ha infiltrado el Vaticano, que es el centro del poder mundial realmente. Lo ha sido de forma ininterrumpida desde hace 1700 años aparentando todo lo contrario.

Lo explico en un hilo que abrí en 2014 y que me cerraron en su momento. Abrí uno nuevo:

NWO: El gran golpe final, by Renko, Sucul., Grecox. (3er hilo)


----------



## Alarkos (22 Ene 2020)

Eres el único aquí que habla de partidos, cansino. Vete a tomar por culo por favor.


----------



## perrosno (22 Ene 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Pero, vamos a ver, ¿no te das cuenta de que son copias a mano de mails? ¿Hechas en el archivo de la clínica abortera? La letra será la de alguna charo secretaria.



No se, yo lo veo muy pacodemierda todo. Pero no digo que no sea verdad ni mucho menos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Ene 2020)

Pabloom dijo:


> Pero es que esto que en España llamamos izquierda ni siquiera es izquierda, yo al menos miro a los que antaño eran países comunistas y no concibo como alguien que se identifica como socialista, progresista, comunista, rojo, etc. pueda estar tan interesado en romper su propio país.
> Esto que padecemos en España mas bien parece separatismo infiltrado tanto entre la izquierda como entre la derecha.



No lo pillas

Mirate este video y te lo explicará claro el porque de esa diferencia

Estrategia de subversion marxista-leninista explicada. Video de obligada vision y difusion

Pero es la misma izquierda, no te confundas


----------



## Demodé (22 Ene 2020)

SOY dijo:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Ahí sale me parece, que después de provocarle el accidente, al General Gutiérrez Mellado le remataron con un martillo de goma (para no dejar marcas.......). No es que dé para película, da para 30 temporadas como Los Simpson.


----------



## Demodé (22 Ene 2020)

Don Zascas dijo:


> Murió degollado por un cable mientras esquiaba en EEUU, un asunto muy turbio.
> 
> *Se cumplen 29 años de la misteriosa muerte del duque de Cádiz, el otro Borbón que pudo ser rey*



El Duque de Cádiz que murió en USA esquiando estuvo casado con la nieta de Franco, era el padre de Luís Alfonso de Borbón.


----------



## daesrd (22 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Esto pasa en todos los paises. Es el mundo entero el que está podrido. De hecho es la masonería la causante e inductora de todo esto... y la masoneria lo tiene todo absolutamente infiltrado. Todos los ámbitos y todos los paises.



Las democracias son el caldo de cultivo para ésta mierda como minimo desde la revolución francesa. A mi, en el fondo no me sorprende demasiado todo ésto. Yo desperrté con el crimen de las niñas de Alcasser, y el descaro con que se vendio una falsedad, después vino el 11S, el 11M, etc, etc...Como dicen por ahí, estamos disfrutando lo votado desde el 78...


----------



## EnergiaLibre (22 Ene 2020)

Pressak dijo:


> tenemos ya comprobaciones o algun indicio de que pueda ser cierto? desde luego si es falso está muy elaborado, aunque hay detalles que me escaman





F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Estoy flipando en colores, si esto es cierto y ojala salga a la luz, podria ser la manera de ganarle un punto a la masoneria en España.(o al menos que no siguieran cargandose el pais o exterminandose a este nivel...).
> 
> Me gustaria saber normalmente cual era el motivo del asesinato? (ok he visto algo de herencias en algunos casos).
> 
> ...




yo creo que aunque salga a la luz los borregomatrix seguiran votando al PSOE (suciatas)


----------



## EnergiaLibre (22 Ene 2020)

Después de ver todo lo que son capaces de hacer, no os da acojone que lean nuestros comentarios y decidan ir a por uno de nosotros?

Vamos a tener que anonimizar nuestra navegación con VPN y demás como indica un forero.

Ya véis que son capaces y tienen todos los mecanismos a su alcance.


----------



## daesrd (22 Ene 2020)

sangean dijo:


> En paises de Sudamerica puedes encontrar sedes de logias por la calle, del mismo modo que encuentras iglesias, por ejemplo.



Aquí tambien las encuantras en la calle, sin esconderse, y si no haz una busqueda en google de las logias de tu ciudad.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (22 Ene 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> Ahí sale me parece, que después de provocarle el accidente, al General Gutiérrez Mellado le remataron con un martillo de goma (para no dejar marcas.......). No es que dé para película, da para 30 temporadas como Los Simpson.



yo solo sé que me he enganchado a estos tios y me trago 4 horas diarias, solo me habia pasado con dexter y breaking bad, da para serie totalmente, y lo petaría a nivel mundial

mi conclusión es que hay más verdades que mentiras, estos no tienen nada que perder y les da igual que les peguen 2 tiros


----------



## renko (22 Ene 2020)

*Juan Guerra*, el infame hermano del ex-vicepresidente Alfonso Guerra, le encargó unos cuantos asesinatos a Mena.
Esto hace suponer que realmente no era un cualquiera. No solo era "hermano de", sino que algún poder dentro de la trama general alrededor del PSOE debería de tener para poder ordenar asesinatos.... entre ellos el del tercer hermano Guerra, Antonio. De hecho era el mayor.

*Juan Guerra ordenó la muerte de su propio hermano !!!*

Este es el listado de las *10* personas asesinadas por el equipo de Mena bajo mandato de Juan Guerra. Todos, menos uno, envenenados:


E*duardo Amores Jiménez

Germán Blanco Ejido

Vicente Azorín Candelas

Ignacio Cornejo Aguirre

Joaquín Calonge Iglesias

Francisco Alzola Medina

Angel Arpón Mendivil Aranguren

Antonio Guerra González

José María Bofill de Quadras

Raimundo Bello Galindo*



No se explicita en los ficheros de Royuela pero casi seguro que era masón también.


*











*


Su hermano, Antonio Guerra "el patillas" cuando lo sacaban en el programa de Arús para reirse de él.
Juan se lo cargó porque quería "cantar".


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (22 Ene 2020)

*Expediente Royuela: Eliminación Física de Mariano Rajoy*


----------



## Lady Victoria (22 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Resulta que Mena, aparte de sus tejemanejes como fiscal jefe, tenía un negocio a medias con el* doctor Morín,* el célebre médico abortista (que, por cierto, "casualmente" fue *absuelto *por el Supremo de 8 cargos contra él  . En realidad no fue casualmente )
> 
> Resulta que aparte de los abortos "legales" que realizaba en sus clínicas, de forma ilegal practicaba otros a chicas *con entre 6 y 8 meses de gestación ,* y era de estos de los que Mena se llevaba una comisión.
> Había alrededor de 10 abortos mensuales de estas características. Cobraban unos 1500 euros por cada uno. Así durante años.
> ...



Esto me ha dado escalofríos.... Renko sabes si esta información ha ido a la GC o Policía Nacional?

Qué pena de chicas y de familia, ojalá alguna persona del foro que conozca a alguna de ellas pueda actuar de mensajero o sacar todo esto a la luz. 

Y a ti renko muchas gracias por tu tiempo y por este pedazo de hilo que abrirá los ojos a muchos. Gracias de corazón


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Ene 2020)

el asunto es si toda esta info llega a alguna figura a quien resulta que le mataron a un familiar.... alguien con un interes directo en el esclarecimiento de los hechos....


----------



## EnergiaLibre (22 Ene 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el asunto es si toda esta info llega a alguna figura a quien resulta que le mataron a un familiar.... alguien con un interes directo en el esclarecimiento de los hechos....



con las redes sociales no creo que sean muy difícil de encontrar.... ojo que más de uno no este metido támbien en el ajo xD


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Ene 2020)

riete de las preferentes la que se puede montar...



EnergiaLibre dijo:


> con las redes sociales no creo que sean muy difícil de encontrar.... ojo que más de uno no este metido támbien en el ajo xD


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Ene 2020)

tienen los cojones cuadradisimos



EnergiaLibre dijo:


> yo solo sé que me he enganchado a estos tios y me trago 4 horas diarias, solo me habia pasado con dexter y breaking bad, da para serie totalmente, y lo petaría a nivel mundial
> 
> mi conclusión es que hay más verdades que mentiras, estos no tienen nada que perder y les da igual que les peguen 2 tiros


----------



## Rebuja (22 Ene 2020)

Gracias a todos por sacar esto en el foro


----------



## daesrd (22 Ene 2020)

damnit dijo:


> De ser todo esto verdad (si me dices que la cúpula del PSOE está al mando es perfectamente creíble), ocurren que jamás se hablará de ello en ningún medio generalista. Absolutamente jamás de los jamases. Así que poco se sabrá de esto. Y por otro lado, de ser esto cierto, a ver quién es el fiscal o juez que se atreve a meter la nariz en algo así, para terminar "muerto por causas naturales"



Si, por desgracia es lo de siempre...tendría que cambiar mucho la cosa para que ésto saliera en los MASS MIERDA y la justicia le metiera mano de verdad.


----------



## sonotone (22 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Realmente quienes manejan a la izquierda son los mismos que manejan a la derecha. Estoy hablando de lo maaaas alto. Fuera ya del ámbito de los partidos.
> 
> Juegan al juego tesis vs antítesis. Digamos que son los dueños de las rojas, las verdes, las azules y las amarillas. Además son los dueños del tablero.... y para colmo esa partida se juega con los dados trucados. Son los putos amos.
> 
> ...



Renko, gracias por tu hilo, la gente tiene que saber estas cosas. Pero dudo que esto pueda salir a la luz, nadie se va a mojar, al menos por ahora, con los Progres en el poder.

Solo decirte que los conspiranoicos tenéis la tendencia a sobredimensionar vuestro objeto de estudio. En tu caso son los Jesuistas. Para los que estudian a los Bilderberg, son ellos los que tendrían el verdadero poder, para los que estudian a Soros, sería Soros, y así con los que estudian a BlackRock, Roschchild, Rockefeller, Illuminati...

La Teoría de la Conspiración es un relato en el que solo hay que cambiar la posición de estos personajes dentro de la trama. Ahora bien, para los que no somos conspiranoicos, la cosa es más o menos así: no hay un Poder Supremo que formule y controle la Tesis y la Antítesis, sino multiples poderes con multiples conexiones, rupturas, incommensurabilidades... Nadie tiene el poder absoluto para controlarlo todo.


----------



## daesrd (23 Ene 2020)

A tomar por culo al ignore. Aquí no estamos tratanto eso, idiota.


----------



## Barspin (23 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Realmente quienes manejan a la izquierda son los mismos que manejan a la derecha. Estoy hablando de lo maaaas alto. Fuera ya del ámbito de los partidos.
> 
> Juegan al juego tesis vs antítesis. Digamos que son los dueños de las rojas, las verdes, las azules y las amarillas. Además son los dueños del tablero.... y para colmo esa partida se juega con los dados trucados. Son los putos amos.
> 
> ...



¿Y quién pone a dedazo a los papas?


----------



## Barspin (23 Ene 2020)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Después de ver todo lo que son capaces de hacer, no os da acojone que lean nuestros comentarios y decidan ir a por uno de nosotros?
> 
> Vamos a tener que anonimizar nuestra navegación con VPN y demás como indica un forero.
> 
> Ya véis que son capaces y tienen todos los mecanismos a su alcance.




Esa gente está en otro nivel. O acaso te piensas que un mecánico Ferrari se va a pasear por un taller de barrio a vigilar la competencia...para esa gente estamos muertos desde antes de nacer, nos matan a base de impuestos.

Porque esa gente, a esos niveles, no paga impuestos. Paga favores.


----------



## daesrd (23 Ene 2020)

SBrixton dijo:


> En El Crack II de 1983, al final del film, Arturo Fernandez le dice a Alfredo Landa:
> -parece que eres un hombre honrado. Algunos dicen, todos los dias nace un hombre honrado. Puede ser, no lo discuto. Pero de lo que tengo absoluta certeza es que cada minuto nace un tramposo.
> 
> Y es que el ser humano, mata, por vivir a todo tren. No digamos que estan dispuestos a hacer estos Masones absolutamente convencidos de la no existencia de Dios y por tanto que lo unico que se puede sacar de esta vida es difrutarla, al coste que sea.



Más aún, lo más probable es que estén convencidos que su dios cornudo les premiará por lo que hacen.


----------



## Uritorco (23 Ene 2020)

Quien controla dinastias, monarquias, elites, multinacionales, papas, bilderberg, soros, jesuitas y demas es la Masoneria, que a su vez es subsidiaria de otro poder aun mayor y mas invisible: el Judaismo, que ha borrado todo rastro de sus origenes historicos. Quien lea los Protocolos de Sion saldra inmediatamente de dudas, pues entendera lo que esta aconteciendo en la actualidad. Ellos se consideran "elegidos" para cumplir una funcion mesianica, redentora de la humanidad, a la que deben dominar y esclavizarla para guiarla hacia ese Nuevo Orden Mundial, que sustituiria al antiguo. En realidad es una funcion parasitaria y destructiva que acabara tanto con ellos como con sus victimas. La Masoneria cumple el papel de mediador entre ellos y la masa gentil, tras iniciar en las logias a la elite de su pueblo huesped. Son los tontos utiles que les allanan el camino. De ahi que cuanto peor nos va a nosotros mejor les va a ellos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Ene 2020)

Todo el_ affaire _Mena es interesante porque son mil casos, mil hilos de los que tirar a ver qué sale.

De ser cierto lo que figura en esos papeles, con que súrja algún imprevisto y aparezca algo inesperado que pruebe la relación del Mena y sus presuntos esbirros con *un sólo caso*, todo lo demás se derrumba como un castillo de naipes. 

Mena se covertiría de repente en el punto débil de la mafia y se acaba la próroga que se conceden los mandileros por cortesía, le darían pasaporte, lo que podría poner en marcha aún más interesantes consecuencias.

Para pillar palomitas.


----------



## Loignorito (23 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> De Ferrer Salat recuerdo que se extendió el rumor de que palmó estando con Ivonne Reyes en un hotel. Supongo que fue un bulo interesado para distraer la atención de lo que realmente pasó.
> 
> Por cierto acabo de localizar al hijo de uno de los fallecidos. Me he puesto en contacto con él. Ya os contaré porque es un tio importante y que puede mover mucho. No quiero entrar en detalles por ahora pero ha sido una bendición dar con él. Repito, tiene capacidad para remover toda esta mierda



Ten cuidado pues al tomar contacto con personas relacionadas, pueden terminar detectándote por el teléfono. Yo que tú usaría un móvil con tarjeta prepago de 'dudosa procedencia'. Vamos, que no puedan pillarte el nombre. Ojo que te la juegas con esto. Y gracias.


----------



## renko (23 Ene 2020)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ten cuidado pues al tomar contacto con personas relacionadas, pueden terminar detectándote por el teléfono. Yo que tú usaría un móvil con tarjeta prepago de 'dudosa procedencia'. Vamos, que no puedan pillarte el nombre. Ojo que te la juegas con esto. Y gracias.



No tengo miedo en absoluto. Se que no me va a pasar nada. Sería largo de explicar y no me creeríais, pero se que no me va a pasar nada.


----------



## Loignorito (23 Ene 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Esto es delirante:
> Nadie denuncia, nadie investiga, nadie se querella...ante la acusación de más de 1.100 asesinatos cometidos por órdenes de funcionarios públicos.
> Alucinante.



Da la impresión que tienen el aparato judicial super-controlado. No se puede llevar una causa a juicio cuando el juez y el fiscal son parte simpatizante con los acusados. Por no decir miembros de la misma mafia. Esto es tremendo. Ahora una pregunta *¿y la carpeta del caso Alcacer?*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Ene 2020)

¿Por qué este hilo está pasando tan inadvertido?

Tendría que ser el hilo central por todos los foreros. O dando la razón, o quitandola, pero no pasando inadvertido.

¿Qué cojones pasa en este pais?


----------



## Skull & Bones (23 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Haz una cosa, hazlo con estos primero. Es donde están todos los asesinatos de 100 en 100:
> 
> Asesinatos del 1 al 100 del fiscal Mena Álvarez – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
> 
> ...



he empezado por el muerto #1 y estoy flipando con la info en pdf....


----------



## Hermoso Raton (23 Ene 2020)

LostSouls dijo:


> Respecto a los masones que controlan todo el meollo...¿cómo se sabe que son masones? Lo han afirmado ellos?




sale en uno de los documentos como hablan de presionar a jueces para que se metan en la masonería. Los documentos están ahí, podéis leerlos vosotros mismos.


----------



## Azrael_II (23 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Bien. Supongo que muchos ya conoceréis el asunto. Se trata de la gravísima trama corrupta que aparece en unos documentos que ha dado a conocer un tal Alberto Royuela.
> 
> Esos documentos pertenecerían al ex-fiscal jefe del TSJC* José María Mena Alvarez, *que los habría mantenido escondidos y que de una forma que sería largo de explicar ahora, habrían llegado a manos de Royuela.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante 

Citame si actualizas


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Ene 2020)

Por cierto, voy limpiando y reconociendo texto de los pds, si alguien quiere...


----------



## Uritorco (23 Ene 2020)

Ya sabemos ahora que Zapatero pertenece a la logia Humanidades. Tambien es mason Pedro Sanchez y Mariano Rajoy. Lo mismo que Pujol y Puigdemont. Los principales ministerios son reservados siempre a los hermanos del mandil, independientemente de quien gobierne. Solo cuando la masoneria no tiene el suficiente peso o influencia en un partido, por muy democratico y antifascista que este sea, se le decreta temporalmente el black out, hasta que la situacion revierta.


----------



## daesrd (23 Ene 2020)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> No sé cuánto de veraz hay en lo que se está destapando,pero hay un hecho incontestable.
> Y es que la derecha lleva cediendo ante la izquierda y los separatistas a lo largo de toda la Democracia,pero es que desde el 11 M vivimos en una tiranía de la izquierda y el separatismo.Si la derecha siempre traga será porque es perfectamente consciente de que lo que hay enfrente no son adversarios políticos al uso,sino gente que está dispuesta a todo con tal de salirse con la suya.



Exacto, y ahí entraría la verdadera razón por lo que la llaman "derechita cobarde" Han agachado la cabeza y se han puesto a las ordenes de éstos psicópatas, en vez de LUCHAR...


----------



## Uritorco (23 Ene 2020)

Aqui hay algo complementario sobre jueces y masoneria.

Fernando Ledesma revela que Sala pertenece a la masonería


----------



## maa (23 Ene 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> ¿Por qué este hilo está pasando tan inadvertido?
> 
> Tendría que ser el hilo central por todos los foreros. O dando la razón, o quitandola, pero no pasando inadvertido.
> 
> ¿Qué cojones pasa en este pais?



Se llama miedo. En no se que medio he leido hoy que la prensa de este pais es la menos creible del mundo


----------



## Azrael_II (23 Ene 2020)

En Mallorca yo he documentado muchos suicidios imposibles

Siempre hay etnianos, empresarios o sectas-mafias de por medio


----------



## Loignorito (23 Ene 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Alfonso de Borbón murio no en un accidente de trafico sino en una pista de ski cortandose el cuello con un cable, creo que fue por el año 89/90 en EE.UU. esto no se lo creyó nadie y hubo mucha movida entre bambalinas; alguien presumió que el emerito se habia cargado a 2 de sus hermanos.



Hay varios 'Alfonsos de Borbón', este es el que dice el conflorero que murió en 'accidente de tráfico': Alfonso de Borbón y Dampierre - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre pero la confusión es que él no murió en ese accidente, sino su hijo Se cumplen 29 años de la misteriosa muerte del duque de Cádiz, el otro Borbón que pudo ser rey. Ahora y ala vista de estas nuevas informaciones, se lo intentaro ncargar con ese accidente, parece ser, y terminaron el trabajo con lo del cable.


----------



## Azrael_II (23 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> *Hay que darle eco a esto como sea, chicos. Es tan abominable y sin precedentes que se tiene que viralizar de alguna manera.
> 
> Repartid enlaces a saco*



Hablad con el periodista Matthew Bennett o como se escriba 

Y RT

Y Le monde


----------



## Uritorco (23 Ene 2020)

Me estaba acordando de la Veneno, que se vanagloriaba de haberse ventilado a la mitad de los millonarios de Madrid. Un dia le ardio la casa y poco despues aparecio medio muerta con el craneo partido.

"Ejerció la prostitución en el Parque del Oeste y se ganó su sitio entre travestis más experimentadas a golpes, literalmente. *Allí tuvo relaciones con hombres poderosos y famosos del país. Deportistas, políticos, empresarios, no podían resistirse a ella."*

Muere ‘La Veneno’, tras estar 4 días en coma


----------



## daesrd (23 Ene 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el asunto es si toda esta info llega a alguna figura a quien resulta que le mataron a un familiar.... alguien con un interes directo en el esclarecimiento de los hechos....



Y que se unan varios familiares de las victimas, formando una asociación o frente común.


----------



## Loignorito (23 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> No tengo miedo en absoluto. Se que no me va a pasar nada. Sería largo de explicar y no me creeríais, pero se que no me va a pasar nada.



Ya estoy en un momento vital donde no me asombra nada. He vivido cosas que les quebrarían las rodillas del temblor al más templado en asuntos humanos ¿crees que eres raro? agárrate a mi.

En fin, mañana curro y es super tarde. Ya seguimos, buenas noches a todos.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (23 Ene 2020)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> No sé cuánto de veraz hay en lo que se está destapando,pero hay un hecho incontestable.
> Y es que la derecha lleva cediendo ante la izquierda y los separatistas a lo largo de toda la Democracia,pero es que desde el 11 M vivimos en una tiranía de la izquierda y el separatismo.Si la derecha siempre traga será porque es perfectamente consciente de que lo que hay enfrente no son adversarios políticos al uso,sino gente que está dispuesta a todo con tal de salirse con la suya.



O porque les ponen una pistola en la cabeza, tenemos el ejemplo de ciudadanos y el propio Rajoy en este hilo...(el propio José mota definio muy bien lo que podria suceder hace algunas nocheviejas, cuando a el no le habian dado aun la amenaza...porque vaya si se ha vuelto suave).

Tienes a Rivera, un tio patriota desde siempre, con unas medidas buenas que de golpe acata con todo, un poco raro no?
Coincidia cuando los bancos les concedieron dinero, vaya, asi que los globalistas de nuevo chantajeando.

No se tampoco si sera o no cierto ni hasta que punto, pero que algo raro hay es mas que evidente, el Rey hace poco recuerdo esa fotografia de Felipe VI con su hija paseando por Madrid, con cara de bufffff habra que envestir presidente a estos traidores de la patria, mira que me avisaron en la academia militar... y encima si digo algo en contra cae la Corona y hasta el ejercito le pintarian de nuevos fachas y opresion...

Aqui lo dificil es darle la pastilla de la verdad a la gente, deben asumir que estado= totalitarismo y que ser patriota, futuro trabajador en una empresa privada currando de LO TUYO es superior a ser funcionario de estos... y que si lo eres comportate como un patriota y no cedas a nada porque ERES BLINDADO, para eso deberia servir una oposicion para ir con tu bandera contraria y cagarte en la dictadura de pensamiento comunista-stalinista-progre-mason que hay en los ministerios.

Se que en CNP-GC y ejercito hay mas patriotas que vendidos, pero ya veis como colocan sus Reyes y Reinas en esta partida de ajedrez, para que esos peones y alfiles se vuelvan en nuestra contra.

Tan solo de manera universal, natural, fisica, el Mal no deberia prevalecer al bien, son leyes universales, pero parece que a la gente la tienen engañada a unos niveles de niño de Guarderia y ese es el gran problema. (Aunque estan despertando, pero ya veremos si es suficiente para al menos recuperar la dignidad y vida medio normal en esta nación sometida).
El buenismo falso que esconde al mismisimo diablo al menos debe ser desenmascarado, porque ese ha sido el metodo, ese y comprar a mucha gente que su sueño maximo en la vida es ser funcivago de lo que "sea".


----------



## Drewcastle (23 Ene 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Me estaba acordando de la Veneno, que se vanagloriaba de haberse ventilado a la mitad de los millonarios de Madrid. Un dia le ardio la casa y poco despues aparecio medio muerta con el craneo partido.
> 
> "Ejerció la prostitución en el Parque del Oeste y se ganó su sitio entre travestis más experimentadas a golpes, literalmente. *Allí tuvo relaciones con hombres poderosos y famosos del país. Deportistas, políticos, empresarios, no podían resistirse a ella."*
> 
> Muere ‘La Veneno’, tras estar 4 días en coma



wiki de la veneno:


> Al mismo tiempo que su estado empeoraba, fuentes de su entorno especularon que la causa del supuesto accidente podría deberse a un ajuste de cuentas, debido a la información reflejada en su biografía publicada escasas semanas atrás, en la que se revelaban las iniciales _*J.B*_* y *_*M.M*_ referidas a importantes personalidades de España, con las que afirmaba haber mantenido relaciones sexuales durante la etapa en la que ejercía la prostitución.



Podría ser el masonazo de Josep Borrell? Juan Carlos de Borbón? bigboss José *M*aria *M*ena? Aunque esto ya es especular demasiado.


----------



## Demodé (23 Ene 2020)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Después de ver todo lo que son capaces de hacer, no os da acojone que lean nuestros comentarios y decidan ir a por uno de nosotros?
> 
> Vamos a tener que anonimizar nuestra navegación con VPN y demás como indica un forero.
> 
> Ya véis que son capaces y tienen todos los mecanismos a su alcance.



5 intentos de asesinato dijo que tiene Royuela padre a sus espaldas, y ha estado no sé cuánto tiempo en el hospital haciéndose diálisis o no sé qué porque en uno le envenenaron o algo así.

En otro se le querían cruzar o metérsele en el coche en un semáforo, pero aceleró y logró escapar, o sea bueno un culebrón acojonante.

El tal Ruíz que sería un GC que sale en los papeles como principal factor de Mena, le tenía pánico, se negó a matarle, mintió a Mena en eso.

Es el Bourne español: catalán, del Español, electricista, ex-subastero, de extrema derecha. Y alguna cosa más que lo explicaría todo mejor.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Ene 2020)

Nunca te fies de un tio que lleva en su apellido lo que ES . Quique SARASO-la


----------



## Demodé (23 Ene 2020)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> *Expediente Royuela: Eliminación Física de Mariano Rajoy*



Aquí lo que da a entender que pasó es que Mena dejó en su cajón una cantidad al tal Ruíz (180000 lereles) éste se quedó con gran parte repartiendo poco (unos 60000) a los 2 tiradores y al "experto" al que consultó sobre cómo hacerlo, y yendo Esperanza Aguirre y Rajoy dentro lo normal que dijeran que por ese precio, unos disparos pero hechos con el helicóptero no lo suficiente alto para matarles de la caída (en los papeles creo dice que ocurrió eso).

Se supone que los impactos de bala estaban en el fuselaje pero sale que hablaron con los de la Científica o la Policía para que se ocultaran en la investigación.

También tenían estudiado que sería un piloto novato el del helicóptero (y que palmarían todos al no saber controlar el aparato), porque al titular le habían ofrecido un viaje a Inglaterra o algo en esas fechas, la misma trama ésta.


----------



## adi-vino (23 Ene 2020)

daesrd dijo:


> Las democracias son el caldo de cultivo para ésta mierda como minimo desde la revolución francesa. A mi, en el fondo no me sorprende demasiado todo ésto. Yo desperrté con el crimen de las niñas de Alcasser, y el descaro con que se vendio una falsedad, después vino el 11S, el 11M, etc, etc...Como dicen por ahí, estamos disfrutando lo votado desde el 78...



Estamos disfrutando lo votado un poquito antes del 78, en concreto en el 76: 
Primero con el harakiri del regimen el 18 de noviembre de ese mismo ano, evidentemente, bajo amenzas de muerte y pagos de cifras astronomicos a traidores a la patria. Como ejemplo para aquellos que se negaban al cambio estaba Carrero Blanco, como no, ejecutado con su brazo armado ETA. Muchos achacan a Rey Juan Carlos la venta de Espana pero nada mas lejos. El Rey tenia el mandato de seguir las pautas de Franco cambiando dictaruda por Reino, un termino mas aceptado por las elites internacionales, los mismos representantes del franquismo fueron los que, bien por terror o extorsion, vendieron Espana al marxismo internacional. Ante este hecho, el Rey se quedo solo ante un pueblo que comenzo a salir a la calle movidos por los mismos de siermpre y ante la presion popular e institucional decio dar voz al pueblo. El pueblo decidio el 15 de diciembre de 1976 y el Rey fue apartado de todos los organos de poder efectivos por aquellos que hoy se reparten el rebano. 

"El 18 de noviembre ocurre la magia, el milagro: más de los dos tercios necesarios de las Cortes franquistas votan a favor del proyecto de ley, firmando pues su misma acta de defunción. No queremos ni pensar en las promesas que convencieron a los jerarcas franquistas: la magia tuvo seguramente algún truco".

"El 15 de diciembre de 1976 se celebra el referéndum, en el que *el 94% de los votantes dice sí* al proyecto de reforma política, en las primeras elecciones libres desde febrero de 1936."

Es muy importante conocer bien la historia de Espana, especialmente la transicion, para saber de donde salen estas hienas que hoy nos gobiernan. Como muy bien dices, las democracias son caldo de cultivo, especialmente las democracias que adoctrinan al pueblo en sus intereses desde su infancia. " El hombre fuerte (en toda su extension), por ser fuerte es compasivo con el debil, es generoso y docil (imaginemos un leon), el hombre debil es ruin, traidor y asesino si hace falta para mantenerse el el poder, (imaginemos una hiena). Por eso las democracias junto con el buenismo reinante son la puerta de los debiles al poder y esas estamos.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Ene 2020)

potranc0 dijo:


> pues es muy sencillo y ademas *deberias*. (usar algo de anonimato, quiero decir)
> 
> Las opciones mas fáciles son usar la red TOR o una VPN
> 
> ...




me puedes enseñar a mandar sms anonimos?

me condenaron una vez acusandome de mandarlos y no fui yo.

me la jugaron, quiero hacer ingenieria reversa para ver como fue.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (23 Ene 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Lo ultimo de ahora mismo, tb. se cargaron a Carlos Ferrer Salat



Que no decaiga el hilo.
Min 16:35 Intento de asesinato de Jose Ignacio López de Arriortúa (Superlópez), ex jefe mundial de compras de GM. Quiso crear una planta de producción de automóviles tipo marca blanca en Amorebieta, su localidad natal.







Jose Ignacio López de Arriortúa (Amorebieta, Vizcaya,18 de enero de 1941) es un ingeniero español. 
José Ignacio López de Arriortúa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Nació en Amorebieta el 18 de enero en 1941. En 1966 se doctora en Ingeniería industrial por la Escuela de Ingenieros Industriales de Bilbao. Empezó trabajando para Firestone en Basauri. Habla cinco idiomas. En 1969 se casó con Margarita Urquiza, hija del alcalde de Busturia.
En 1980 fue contratado por General Motors ya que la empresa decidió instalarse en Figueruelas (Zaragoza) y ascendió en esta empresa hasta ser jefe mundial de compras. A partir de entonces fue conocido como _Superlópez_. Al principio fue alabado dentro de los negocios por su estrategia de compras en empresas tan destacadas como Opel, General Motors y el consorcio Volkswagen y por sus revolucionarios sistemas de gestión. Pero se pasó a Volkswagen, que lo nombró vicepresidente. General Motors lo acusó de fraude, espionaje industrial y robo de documentos confidenciales —planes de fábricas y prototipos— para llevarlos a Volkswagen (1996), y Arriortúa fundó ese mismo año la Consultoría Grupo López Arriortúa. El proceso se cerró en 1997 con un acuerdo entre las dos multinacionales, por el que Volkswagen se comprometía al pago de cien millones de dólares y a comprar componentes a GM por valor de mil millones de dólares durante siete años y se sobreseyó definitivamente en 1998. Entre sus méritos como ejecutivo hay que señalar que consiguió acabar con una de las mayores crisis de la historia de General Motors y sacó a Volkswagen de los números rojos en sólo dos años.
Su máxima aspiración era colocar una planta automovilística en su localidad natal, en ella quería implantar un nuevo concepto que consistía en que los proveedores se encargaban de montar ellos mismos las piezas en los vehículos, alcanzándose un hipotético coste cero en el ensamblaje. La decisión de la cúpula automovilística fue instalarla en Polonia por sus bajos costes.
El 8 de enero de 1998 el coche en el que viajaba colisionó contra un camión en Cogollos (Burgos). Estuvo cuarenta días sin memoria y tres meses hospitalizado. Después de recuperarse del accidente se retiró a Busturia.


----------



## cholesfer (23 Ene 2020)

Cuando recibes tanta información de golpe, tras el estado inicial de shock, luego llega el momento de la reflexión y de ir intentando organizar en tu cabeza mentalmente los acontecimientos...

...entonces es cuando te das cuenta que todo encaja. Que sigue un hilo argumental, que tiene su lógica, y además hasta te extraña no haber sido capaz de haberlo visto anteriormente con la misma claridad de ahora.

Ahí es donde entran los mecanismos de anestesia sociales, los que inundan nuestro día a día para que no pensemos, para que no relacionemos, para que nos demos por vencidos.

La realidad es absolutamente devastadora.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (23 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> De la lista anterior no se habeis reparado en un nombre en concreto:
> 
> *Pablo Llarena Conde*
> 
> ...



EL RÉGIMEN DEL 78 DE FALSOCONSTITUCIONALISTAS Y SEPARATISTAS
A DERRIBAR URGENTEMENTE ESTE AÑO


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (23 Ene 2020)

Aitor_tilla dijo:


> ¿Se acuerdan de los 379 crímenes sin resolver de ETA?
> 
> Pues en este hilo hay buenas pistas sobre quienes pudieron ser sus autores materiales



Por eso el PSOE votó en el Parlamento Europeo que no se investigaran. Todo encaja. ETA = GAL


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Ene 2020)

Pero las siglas les hacían justicia: soñaban con volver a implantar la cámara de gas y estaban formados por jóvenes fascistas con el asesoramiento de veteranos militantes de otras organizaciones paramilitares. Todos ellos compartían un feroz odio hacia la izquierda y los anarquistas, hacia el fenómeno hippie que se había popularizado años antes y que, poco a poco, comenzaba a aparecer también en España.


Mi aplauso mas furibundo. Pena que ya no existan heroes asi


----------



## Vikingo2016 (23 Ene 2020)

He visto varios videos es increíble macho!! 

Recuerdo en una entrevista que Jesús Quintero le hizo a José María García en el 2007, Jesús le pregunto directamente a García, si su amigo Antonio Herrero lo han asesinado o fue un accidente? 



(Minuto7:30 habla de Antonio Herrero, Aznar y Federico Jimenez Losantos, en el 35 García habla de Blesa,35:40 descubrio una red que compraba partidos y le pusieron una bombaen el 39 habla de Aznar,)

Toda la vida engañando a la gente y la de cosas que no sabemos. 

Dice el hombre mayor de los videos expediente Royuela, que la corrupción del PP, Psoe es la propina de todo lo que hay.


----------



## keapazao (23 Ene 2020)

Una de dos, o los Royuela tienen alguien muy gordo detrás, o tienen unos cojones enormes, yo creo qué son las dos. Sólo espero qué esto no pare. Ya he visto todos los videos y necesito más y más y mucho más. Estoy más enganchado qué cuando era un niño con la serie verano azul.


----------



## Mineroblanco (23 Ene 2020)

Cuando se afirman este tipo de cosas, hay que presentar pruebas. Incluso si se hace de forma anónima en un foro hay que hacerlo. Pruebas. Usted no ha presentado ninguna.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Ene 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> 5 intentos de asesinato dijo que tiene Royuela padre a sus espaldas, y ha estado no sé cuánto tiempo en el hospital haciéndose diálisis o no sé qué porque en uno le envenenaron o algo así.
> 
> En otro se le querían cruzar o metérsele en el coche en un semáforo, pero aceleró y logró escapar, o sea bueno un culebrón acojonante.
> 
> ...




mason?


----------



## joeljoan (23 Ene 2020)

Podríamos llegar a la teoría nada descabellada
(seguro que es así) de que en España que hay como 100mil personas con más de 1 millón de euros , de ahí resta a los que tienen una cadena de panaderías, una gasolinera y dos concesionarios ect... Y probablemente te quedas como mucho con 5 o 10 mil personas , empresarios grandes del Ibex, que viven del BOE de contratos públicos ect....altos funcionarios, jueces, fiscales y magistrados, algún comisario teniente ect.....y políticos.
Pues bien no sé si me explico bien, pero el que llega ahí o cuela, se hace masón jesuita del Opus ect...y empiezas a hacer favorcillos o tu futuro a esa escala es más bien negro.
Por supuesto ellos presionan para que ha determinadas cotas de poder político o judicial ect...lleguen los de su cuerda.
Y en fin , no me parece nada descabellado , seguro que es así él funcionamiento del estado.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (23 Ene 2020)

¡¡¡ Arriba !!!

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hurdygurdy (23 Ene 2020)

keapazao dijo:


> Una de dos, o los Royuela tienen alguien muy gordo detrás, o tienen unos cojones enormes, yo creo qué son las dos. Sólo espero qué esto no pare. Ya he visto todos los videos y necesito más y más y mucho más. Estoy más enganchado qué cuando era un niño con la serie verano azul.



Falsa dicotomía. También está la posibilidad de que el terrorista Royuela está ahora chocheando e inventando bulos que sólo se los creen los conspiranoicos con mayores tragaderas. Lo de las confesiones de los asesinatos escritos a mano y con redondelitos en las íes es de traca.


----------



## hurdygurdy (23 Ene 2020)

Siete7 dijo:


> 30 años creando papelitos falsos, di que sí.



De un terrorista de esa calaña se puede esperar cualquier cosa, y no sería el primero que se dedicara a difundir falsedades. Pero claro, como lo dicen en Youtube y hay un hilo en burbuja "tié que ser verdá".


----------



## renko (23 Ene 2020)

*Esto es muy bueno, atención.


Germá Gordó: *Abogado y Ex conseller de Justicia los últimos 4 años de Artur Mas, justo antes de que llegara Puigdemont. Se le relaciona con la trama del *3 %.





*

Dirige un despacho de abogados con su nombre*. Le encargó a Mena 29 asesinatos*


Os pongo la lista con sus nombres y apellidos (casi todos son casos encargados a Gordó por familiares para cobrar herencias) 

*Jeng Naudó, Francisco Javier 

Galofre Valcárcel, Mª Dolores

Garolera Calvet, Rafael *(Mena cobró 120.000 euros por este trabajo)

*Aznar Lafuente, Angel

Alamo Guevar, Robert

Armengou Olgado, Antonio 

Bardera Corominas, Antonia

Ballester Segura, Maria Antonia

Burgos Villa, María

Borras Riera, Francisco

Casadevall Diaz, Amalia

Carmona de Haro, Juan

Clapé Fidel, Jaime

Erill Costa, Ramon

Gimenez Nin, Francisco

Hernando Romero, Maximiliano * (Mena cobró 130.000)

*Ibañez Lage, Carlos * (100.000)

*Martinez Mitjavila, Juan 

Mir Cuyas, Francisco

Marrugat Piera, Jose * (80.000)

*Marin Devesa, Ramon

Ponce Turo, Jose

Pelegrin Garcia, Mercedes

Roureda Alio, Jose Mª

Serón Serrano, Daniel

Sanroma Suelves, Juan

Salat Inocentes, Ana

Sales Torrent, Jose

Segura Vidal, Juan *(170.000)


----------



## hurdygurdy (23 Ene 2020)

Siete7 dijo:


> Que sí, que han hecho 30.000 páginas porque son muy malos.
> Espero que te paguen bien.



Me pagan bien, lo suficiente para disfrutar de los servicios de tu madre. Venga, corre a YouTube a destapar más conspiraciones.


----------



## hurdygurdy (23 Ene 2020)

Siete7 dijo:


> Vete a desinformar a Eldiario, cachomierda.



Voy en cuanto tu madre termine con la mamada. Sigue himbestigando, héroe del teclado.


----------



## SOY (23 Ene 2020)

En el siguiente enlace nombran el "informe Royuela". En todos los demás medios el apagón informativo es total.

El Estado (profundo) prostituye a los niños y elimina a los tocacojones. Por Luys Coleto

En la web de eleccionestransparentes también lo nombran.

Expediente Royuela: la clave para entender por qué no funciona la Justicia en España
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (23 Ene 2020)

Vuelvo a preguntarme si esto de Royuela no será Q a la española.

Sería esperanzador.


----------



## hurdygurdy (23 Ene 2020)

Siete7 dijo:


> Héroe del teclado tú, que llamas terroristas al que denuncia asesinatos. Lo tuyo es de película de Berlanga.
> Tira pal ignore, antiespañol de manual.



¡Corre, Forrest, corre!

Llamo terrorista a quien se jacta públicamente de colaborar con terroristas, como tu ídolo, el españolísimo Royuela. Para los demás que siguen sin querer enterarse de cómo se las gasta ese personaje, reenvío la info que puso en este mismo hilo otro forero (un saludo, compañero CM):


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (23 Ene 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> ¡Corre, Forrest, corre!
> 
> Llamo terrorista a quien se jacta públicamente de colaborar con terroristas, como tu ídolo, el españolísimo Royuela. Para los demás que siguen sin querer enterarse de cómo se las gasta ese personaje, reenvío la info que puso en este mismo hilo otro forero (un saludo, compañero CM):



Al ignore por siervo del Deep state.


----------



## MaGiVer (23 Ene 2020)

El PSOE es una organización criminal de la peor catadura posible. Deja en pañales las narcodictaduras bolivarianas, porque allí la población es consciente, aquí la mantienen engañada.


----------



## renko (23 Ene 2020)

Como el hilo crece en visitas y mensajes, todo lo que vaya desgranando del caso lo iré poniendo además en spoilers en la primera página para que toda la información quede concentrada y de fácil acceso. Si la dejo desperdigada en el hilo es un jaleo.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (23 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Como el hilo crece en visitas y mensajes, todo lo que vaya desgranando del caso lo iré poniendo en spoilers en la primera página para que toda la información quede concentrada y de fácil acceso. Si la dejo desperdigada en el hilo es un jaleo.



podrías indicar que foreros son los intoxicadores en el indice, para ayudar a nuevos burbujos, que su nombre sea un enlace para añadir a la lista de ignore automáticamente


----------



## hurdygurdy (23 Ene 2020)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Al ignore por siervo del Deep state.


----------



## Energia libre (23 Ene 2020)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> podrías indicar que foreros son los intoxicadores en el indice, para ayudar a nuevos burbujos, que su nombre sea un enlace para añadir a la lista de ignore automáticamente



Coño tenemos el mismo nombre Energia Libre, no me había dado cuenta hasta este hilo.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (23 Ene 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Coño tenemos el mismo nombre Energia Libre, no me había dado cuenta hasta este hilo.



sí, yo me dí cuenta ayer, tuve que leerlo 2 veces ajaja


----------



## Descansa Hombre (23 Ene 2020)

Una reflexión, quizás un poco retorcida pero esas mentes que estamos descubriendo lo son, poca borma. ..el tema de la clínica Dator, donde se practican abortos en estado avanzado de gestación ¿por qué van a matar a un bebé si pueden venderlo? ( y no estoy pensando en unos padres amorosos precisamente)

Por cierto, esta peli El Reino, bastante conseguida, es como una redacción de colegio al lado de este expediente, aún así recomiendo echarle un visionado, en ella hay un ejemplo claro de cómo simulan un accidente de tráfico....escalofriante!


----------



## el violador de mentes (23 Ene 2020)

¿dónde encontrar una síntesis de esta investigación periodística?

¿qué credibilidad tiene?


----------



## Descansa Hombre (23 Ene 2020)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> ¿dónde encontrar una síntesis de esta investigación periodística?
> 
> ¿qué credibilidad tiene?



La síntesis en la página 1 de este hilo. Investigación periodística que se sepa todavía no hay ninguna en el sentido de que este material desborda por completo las capacidades de cualquier periodista, ya esté en activo o retirado. Lo que hay es la presentación de ingente material probatorio en bruto al parecer genuino que se va desgranando a través de las redes sociales. La credibilidad la que tú quieras darle ¿qué te parece? chequearlo por uno mismo es mejor que esperar a que te cuenten un resumen.


----------



## Furillo (23 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> "Los 10 asesinatos encargados por Juan Guerra (hermano del ex-vicepresidente) a Mena, entre ellos el de su propio hermano Antonio"
> *Juan Guerra*, el infame hermano del ex-vicepresidente Alfonso Guerra, le encargó unos cuantos asesinatos a Mena.
> Esto hace suponer que realmente no era un cualquiera. No solo era "hermano de", sino que algún poder dentro de la trama general alrededor del PSOE debería de tener para poder ordenar asesinatos.... entre ellos el del tercer hermano Guerra, Antonio. De hecho era el mayor.
> *Juan Guerra ordenó la muerte de su propio hermano !!!
> ...



Al parecer, ese simpático personaje del que se burlaba Arús, podía incomodar a mucha gente (Isidoro entre otros). Captura del periódico ABC de la edición 14 de mayo de 1996:





ABC SEVILLA (Sevilla) - 14/05/1996, p. 58 - ABC.es Hemeroteca


----------



## Furillo (23 Ene 2020)

Otras muertes sospechosas que habría que podrían estar relacionadas con la trama:

El cardiólogo de Carme Chacón apunta la muerte súbita






Miquel Iceta en la capilla ardiente de Carme Chacón instalada ayer en la sede del PSOE / EFE

*El cardiólogo de Carme Chacón apunta la muerte súbita como causa del fallecimiento*
*Màrius Petit asegura que la exministra era consciente de ser "frágil y vulnerable", pero que asumió una vida intensa por voluntad propia*

Alfons Quintà mata a su exmujer y luego se suicida

*El periodista Alfons Quintà asesina a su exmujer y después se suicida*
 
*El hombre, convaleciente de una grave operación de corazón, utilizó una escopeta de caza
Alfons Quintà, una vida contracorriente*





El momento en el que se retiraba uno de los cadáveres del domicilio de Quintà en Les Corts (ACN)

*Alfons Quintà*, conocido periodista catalán, podría ser el enésimo protagonista de la lacra de la *violencia machista* , aunque al cierre de esta edición no se podía descartar *hipótesis *alguna. El hallazgo del cadáver del informador, de 73 años, y el de Victoria, hasta hace poco su pareja, de 57, ha causado *conmoción*. Sus cuerpos aparecieron el lunes por la tarde en el domicilio familiar de él, en la calle Fígols, de Les Corts, *Barcelona*. El grupo de homicidios y de la policía científica de los Mossos d’Esquadra inspeccionaron durante horas la vivienda. Junto a los cuerpos, había una *escopeta de caza*. Una única arma utilizada en las dos muertes y una primera hipótesis: Quintà asesinó a la mujer y se suicidó después. 
El periodista estaba enfermo. Acababa de ser *operado del corazón* en una intervención muy complicada y en la que sus amigos ya evidenciaron que no estaba con Victoria. El hombre se lamentaba de haberse quedado solo y ansiaba rehacer su vida nuevamente. En octubre publicó un artículo premonitorio en el _Diari de Girona_, _La sort de morir agafant la mà estimada_. Algunos han querido ver en estas últimas letras su despedida.







Parece que es marca de "La Casa". Por favor, ¿hay algún cardiólogo en la sala?


----------



## circus maximus (23 Ene 2020)

Cuando menos es curioso que ninguno de los acusados se querelle contra el abuelo 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Ene 2020)

Alguien se ha leido todos estos nombres? 
Relación de los más de 800 asesinatos del fiscal Mena Álvarez – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Que gentes son? Hay nombres conocidos y relevantes entre medias?


----------



## daesrd (23 Ene 2020)

Barspin dijo:


> Esa gente está en otro nivel. O acaso te piensas que un mecánico Ferrari se va a pasear por un taller de barrio a vigilar la competencia...para esa gente estamos muertos desde antes de nacer, nos matan a base de impuestos.
> 
> Porque esa gente, a esos niveles, no paga impuestos. Paga favores.



Bastante de acuerdo. Aunque nunca se sabe, si alguien grita lo suficiente para atraer la atención del monstruo.....


----------



## germanalca (23 Ene 2020)

Interesante


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (23 Ene 2020)

Fácilmente el mejor hilo de burbuja de la última década, debería tener chincheta y varias copias de seguridad de la información de los primeros posteos.


----------



## misho (23 Ene 2020)

El r78 se va por el sumidero , señores.

¿Pensais si habrá algo del 11M?


----------



## daesrd (23 Ene 2020)

adi-vino dijo:


> Estamos disfrutando lo votado un poquito antes del 78, en concreto en el 76:
> Primero con el harakiri del regimen el 18 de noviembre de ese mismo ano, evidentemente, bajo amenzas de muerte y pagos de cifras astronomicos a traidores a la patria. Como ejemplo para aquellos que se negaban al cambio estaba Carrero Blanco, como no, ejecutado con su brazo armado ETA. Muchos achacan a Rey Juan Carlos la venta de Espana pero nada mas lejos. El Rey tenia el mandato de seguir las pautas de Franco cambiando dictaruda por Reino, un termino mas aceptado por las elites internacionales, los mismos representantes del franquismo fueron los que, bien por terror o extorsion, vendieron Espana al marxismo internacional. Ante este hecho, el Rey se quedo solo ante un pueblo que comenzo a salir a la calle movidos por los mismos de siermpre y ante la presion popular e institucional decio dar voz al pueblo. El pueblo decidio el 15 de diciembre de 1976 y el Rey fue apartado de todos los organos de poder efectivos por aquellos que hoy se reparten el rebano.
> 
> "El 18 de noviembre ocurre la magia, el milagro: más de los dos tercios necesarios de las Cortes franquistas votan a favor del proyecto de ley, firmando pues su misma acta de defunción. No queremos ni pensar en las promesas que convencieron a los jerarcas franquistas: la magia tuvo seguramente algún truco".
> ...



Gracias por ilustranos, todala razón.


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Ene 2020)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Fácilmente el mejor hilo de burbuja de la última década, debería tener chincheta y varias copias de seguridad de la información de los primeros posteos.



La pagina que hay enlazada con el nombre de un seudonimo es una sacada de rabo de alguien del CNI. Este pais esta viviendo una guerra en las cloacas digna del triler mas chungo de cine negro. Es flipante hasta que extremo de estercolero ha llegado este pais.

Y el hijo puta era franco, sabes?

Espero que alguien copie el contenido integro de la pagina antes de que desaparezca, que lo hara


----------



## daesrd (23 Ene 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Me pagan bien, lo suficiente para disfrutar de los servicios de tu madre. Venga, corre a YouTube a destapar más conspiraciones.



A tomar por culo al ignore. troll


----------



## Descansa Hombre (23 Ene 2020)

(Ahora sí, antes metí la gamba con otro coronel y he eliminado el comentario) Coronel Miguel Gómez, aparece en la lista de Mena como demandante de servicios en varias ocasiones, curiosamente no llevan fecha...me da que puede tratarse de éste...
''
BARCELONA.- El jefe de la Policía Judicial de la Guardia Civil de Cataluña, el coronel Miguel Gómez Alarcón, ordenó que sus subordinados alertaran a un narcotraficante de que un grupo de delincuentes pretendía robarle *la droga que tenía almacenada*. Dicho mandamiento, que *consta por escrito *y al que ha tenido acceso EL MUNDO, se encuentra en las diligencias que se siguen en un juzgado de Martorell por el robo de *400 kilogramos de cocaína en el Puerto de Barcelona* ocurrido en enero de 2005. No obstante, nunca se investigó ni la ubicación ni el destino de la sustancia que tenía almacenada este hombre "*con antencedentes en el mundo del narcotráfico"*, según reconoce la propia Guardia Civil en las diligencias.''

Un coronel de la Guardia Civil alertó a un 'narco' de que le iban a robar su droga | elmundo.es


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Ene 2020)

Lo añado aqui comentarios de otro hilo, sobre el intento de asesinato del maximo dirigente de la oposición Mariano Rajoy:









El helicóptero en el que viajaba Rajoy pudo sufrir el impacto de dos objetos
Al parecer existia un video en el que se ven esos impactos de la agencia EFE.

En esta imagen parece que le falta uno de los alabes del rotor de cola, solo se ve la parte de abajo pero la parte de arriba no. Que serian esos dos fragmentos que señala la foto.







https://est.zetaestaticos.com/aragon/img/noticias/0/218/218313_1.jpg







Recordamos que el plan era desestabilizar el helicoptero con 3 impactos de bala.


----------



## Lady Victoria (23 Ene 2020)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Después de ver todo lo que son capaces de hacer, no os da acojone que lean nuestros comentarios y decidan ir a por uno de nosotros?
> 
> Vamos a tener que anonimizar nuestra navegación con VPN y demás como indica un forero.
> 
> Ya véis que son capaces y tienen todos los mecanismos a su alcance.



Creo que hay una estrategia mucho mejor que utilizar vpn y es la siguiente : extender la información y participar más. 

Me explico, si todos los foreros que leen pusieran tan solo un comentario, y a la vez enviasen el link del hilo por WhatsApp tan solo a una persona, el alto volumen de gente implicada haría ineficaz e impracticable tomar represalias. 

Para mí el único que debería tomar precauciones es el OP y cualquier otro que aporte documentación o información inédita. 

Los demás venga ya, perdamos el miedo! Si somos cientos o miles no hay nada que temer!

Y haced los deberes : expandid el hilo


----------



## silverwindow (23 Ene 2020)

Y todo eso esta siendo investigado por algun juez?


----------



## Jurgenz (23 Ene 2020)

silverwindow dijo:


> Y todo eso esta siendo investigado por algun juez?



Lo dudo.

A no ser que quiera tener un "accidente".


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Ene 2020)

silverwindow dijo:


> Y todo eso esta siendo investigado por algun juez?



Desde luego que sí, estan mirando que cargos le meten a Royuela

Que estamos en España!!

Ademas el juez que podría mirar estos asesinatos, ahora está mirando que Luis no le dijo a Charo Buenas Tardes en su 1º aniversario, y tiene el juicio de viogen


----------



## Energia libre (23 Ene 2020)

Buscando en la lista veo a : 
Antonio de Senillosa Cros
Antonio Herrero de Miñón
Marino Barbero Santos aunque Royuela pone Mariano. Nº. 636


----------



## Descansa Hombre (23 Ene 2020)

Este tipo Josep Arimany i Manso también encargó la eliminación de un tal Agustín Carbon Armengod.n.197 además de estar estrechamente vinculado al fiscal Mena por razones obvias.
''Va ser el creador i Director de l'Institut de Medicina Legal de Catalunya del Departament de Justícia de la Generalitat de Catalunya des de la seva creació el 3 de juny de 2002 fins a l'1 de desembre 2006.''
Josep Arimany i Manso
Josep Arimany Manso - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure


----------



## cebollo (23 Ene 2020)

Me lo he preguntado muchas veces ¿por qué Rajoy con mayoría absoluta no derogó la Viogen o la ley de memoria histórica? Bueno, quizás sabía que lo del helicoptero no fue un accidente.

Por otro lado reconozcamos una obviedad entre la gente importante la tasa de muertes de "accidentes" es muy alta (Herrero Tejedor, Alfonso de Borbón, Gutierrez Mellado, Senillosa...) ¿No saben conducir, todos se resbalan, los plebeyos tenemos más suerte?


----------



## daesrd (23 Ene 2020)

cebollo dijo:


> Me lo he preguntado muchas veces ¿por qué Rajoy con mayoría absoluta no derogó la Viogen o la ley de memoria histórica? Bueno, quizás sabía que lo del helicoptero no fue un accidente.
> 
> Por otro lado reconozcamos una obviedad entre la gente importante la tasa de muertes de "accidentes" es muy alta (Herrero Tejedor, Alfonso de Borbón, Gutierrez Mellado, Senillosa...) ¿No saben conducir, todos se resbalan, los plebeyos tenemos más suerte?



Los unicos presidentes que han tenido "accidentes graves" han sido del PP, y los 2 salieron ilesos, pudieran ser avisos??
aznar y rajoy. Está claro que para que se avengan a las "nuevas directrices" y no molesten.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (23 Ene 2020)

misho dijo:


> El r78 se va por el sumidero , señores.
> 
> ¿Pensais si habrá algo del 11M?



Esperate a la pelicula.

No. 

No va a pasar nada.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Ene 2020)

Han matado más que la ETA que se dice pronto.... y lo que ha significado la ETA en terminos de portadas y parrilla mediatica.

Solo con el informe royuela queda claro que la mayor organización terrorista y criminal que ha dado España es estado-habitante.


----------



## Barspin (23 Ene 2020)

daesrd dijo:


> Bastante de acuerdo. Aunque nunca se sabe, si alguien grita lo suficiente para atraer la atención del monstruo.....




Pues le hacen la 3-14-276 como al padre de una de las niñas de Alcásser que sabe muy bien quienes son los asesinos. Hundirle la vida.

Mira, un caso de alguien traicionado por el propio sistema: Mario Conde. Era demasiado peligroso para El Sistema.

2:12


----------



## Barspin (23 Ene 2020)

daesrd dijo:


> Los unicos presidentes que han tenido "accidentes graves" han sido del PP, y los 2 salieron ilesos, pudieran ser avisos??
> aznar y rajoy. Está claro que para que se avengan a las "nuevas directrices" y no molesten.




Yo siempre he creído que Aznar maquinó su propio atentado en plan, "a mí no me mata ni Dios", no sé si me explico. El Audi A8 que llevaba era una verdadera tanqueta anti minas, dudo mucho que fuese un coche "oficial" al uso.

Que lo mismo me estoy colando, ojo.


----------



## renko (23 Ene 2020)

Vamos a hablar de este señor:







*Ernest Maragall*. Ha sido Conseller hasta hace poco (ERC). Es hermano de Pascual, ex-alcalde de BCN y ex-presidente de la Generalitat. En los archivos Royuela no aparece ninguna conexión con la masonería pero sospecho que es un alto grado de alguna logia. Luego lo explico.

Hay *dos *conexiones de Ernest Maragall con la trama de Mena. Una de carácter personal (la más "suculenta"), y otra de carácter institucional.

Empiezo por la primera que es la más ..... chunga:

- Don Ernest encargó personalmente a Mena dos "trabajos". Los nombres de los asesinados son *Néstor Quartino Zandalazini *(argentino)* y Miguel Mas Salvadó* (asesinatos nº *29 *y *63 *del archivo Royuela)* .* Fue en el año 2000 con dos meses de diferencia. Los motivos fueron estrictamente personales y ambos casos no tienen relación. Los explico:

El primero resulta que les estaba presionando (a la familia Maragall en general) con sacar información que tenía de ellos *relacionada con el consumo y tráfico de cocaina*, asunto que afectaba a varios miembros del clan familiar 

Ernest le pidió a Mena consejo sobre cómo afrontar esa situación que ya se tornaba insostenible. Se ve que Maragall en un principio no fue a Mena contemplando la eliminación física como solución pero Mena le recomendó esa salida ya que Quartino se ve que estaba bien relacionado y tenía cierto poder. Acabando con su vida se acababan posibles futuras represalias.
En los papeles no se dice a qué se dedicaba Quartino, pero era de Ibiza (allí lo mataron) lo que hace suponer que tenía alguna relación con el narcotráfico, si además iba de eso el asunto.

Maragall pagó por este trabajo *50 millones de las antiguas pesetas*. Fijaros que si acudió a Mena en busca de ayuda, más que por su condición de fiscal, seguro que fue porque ya sabía a qué se dedicaba extraoficialmente.

Sobre el caso de Miguel Mas Salvadó, el segundo, parece que también estaba extorsionando a la familia pero con otro asunto diferente al de la droga que no se especifica. Fue dos meses después del primero y en este caso fue el propio Maragall el que le pidió a Mena una solución "parecida" a la del caso anterior  lo que indica que no quedó descontento (así mismo se expresa Mena en su orden de eliminación al sargento García Ruiz)

No consta lo que Mena cobró por este segundo asesinato pero se supone que fue la misma cantidad que en el primero.



- Y la segunda conexión con la trama de Mena, la institucional o profesional, fue de otro carácter. No mandó matar a nadie 
Pidió a Mena investigar a una serie de personas para ver si se podía sacar de ellas toda la mierda posible, lo que fuera, para tener poder de presión sobre ellas. Todas ellas tienen un denominador común, fijaros:


*Carmen Hernández Piera* - Miembro de la comisión/delegación diocesana de enseñanza

*Margarita Sintes Pallarés* - ídem

*Montserrat Sardá Brotons* - ídem

*Noemí Carril Martinez * - ídem

*Ramón Corts Blay* - Presidente de esa comisión/delegación

*Mercedes Lajara Garcia* - Presidenta del movimiento cristiano de maestros y profesores


Precisamente ahora está de actualidad todo esto..... Si la masonería ha tenido algo como prioridad ha sido precisamente tomar el control de la educación para poder inocular a los jóvenes los valores que todos conocemos y que ahora vemos ya implementarse de manera desatada.
Y uno de los obstáculos para poder cumplir con ese objetivo ha sido el modelo cristiano y tradicional de educación. No hace falta que entre en detalles. Es por eso que sospecho que Maragall, como Conseller de Educació, trabajó para imponer esos valores progre/masónicos siguiendo órdenes recibidas en logias. Estoy convencido de que es masón de alto grado... y que acudió a un "hermano fraterno" como Mena (grado 27 de la masonería) para que le ayudara.


----------



## renko (23 Ene 2020)

Rogaría a cualquiera que pueda, enlazar este hilo en Forocoches o bien abrir un hilo allí y copipastear los contenidos que aparecen en los primeros mensajes (en spoilers), los de la primer página

Sería importante que esto llegue ya mascadito a Forocoches y así colaborar en la viralización del asunto. Yo no tengo cuenta allí.


----------



## Demodé (23 Ene 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> mason?



Eso no creo.
Royuela pues....... es de extrema derecha, y como tal ya se ha dicho aquí, ha venido "luchando" estos pasados años y no sé si décadas.


----------



## renko (23 Ene 2020)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> podrías indicar que foreros son los intoxicadores en el indice, para ayudar a nuevos burbujos, que su nombre sea un enlace para añadir a la lista de ignore automáticamente



Pensaba que ibas a decir que indicara sus nombres para encargar a Mena que los liquidase 

Ahora en serio. Yo creo que la gente tiene criterio propio y sabe distinguir lo que tiene más que visos de ser real y lo que es fake. A partir de ahí, lo que diga un troll es indiferente.


----------



## Deitano (23 Ene 2020)

@renko Una duda.

¿Tenía Mena los documentos de Ruiz en los que Ruiz reconocía que le engañaba? Digo documentos como éste:

Operación «limpieza» – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Si no los tenía Mena... ¿Cómo los consigue Royuela? No encuentro sentido a esto. Me resulta poco creíble.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Ene 2020)

Mucho masón veo, me faltan judíos y aliens... y algo de la casa real para darle más cuerpo y enjundia al asunto.


----------



## renko (23 Ene 2020)

Furillo dijo:


> Otras muertes sospechosas que habría que podrían estar relacionadas con la trama:
> 
> El cardiólogo de Carme Chacón apunta la muerte súbita
> 
> ...




Ahora que lo dices, la muerte de Carme Chacón, con estos precedentes, huele a chamusquina.


----------



## Lemavos (23 Ene 2020)

cebollo dijo:


> Me lo he preguntado muchas veces ¿por qué Rajoy con mayoría absoluta no derogó la Viogen o la ley de memoria histórica? Bueno, quizás sabía que lo del helicoptero no fue un accidente.
> 
> Por otro lado reconozcamos una obviedad entre la gente importante la tasa de muertes de "accidentes" es muy alta (Herrero Tejedor, Alfonso de Borbón, Gutierrez Mellado, Senillosa...) ¿No saben conducir, todos se resbalan, los plebeyos tenemos más suerte?



A ver , a ver.....

Yo de los Borbones me creo que palmen de accidentes.


----------



## renko (23 Ene 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> (Ahora sí, antes metí la gamba con otro coronel y he eliminado el comentario) Coronel Miguel Gómez, aparece en la lista de Mena como demandante de servicios en varias ocasiones, curiosamente no llevan fecha...me da que puede tratarse de éste...
> ''
> BARCELONA.- El jefe de la Policía Judicial de la Guardia Civil de Cataluña, el coronel Miguel Gómez Alarcón, ordenó que sus subordinados alertaran a un narcotraficante de que un grupo de delincuentes pretendía robarle *la droga que tenía almacenada*. Dicho mandamiento, que *consta por escrito *y al que ha tenido acceso EL MUNDO, se encuentra en las diligencias que se siguen en un juzgado de Martorell por el robo de *400 kilogramos de cocaína en el Puerto de Barcelona* ocurrido en enero de 2005. No obstante, nunca se investigó ni la ubicación ni el destino de la sustancia que tenía almacenada este hombre "*con antencedentes en el mundo del narcotráfico"*, según reconoce la propia Guardia Civil en las diligencias.''
> 
> Un coronel de la Guardia Civil alertó a un 'narco' de que le iban a robar su droga | elmundo.es




Ese contenedor con 400 kilos de coca fue el que mandó robar Mena a su grupo (formado esta vez por agentes de los CCFFSE y confidentes a partes iguales). 
Les pillaron y tuvo que hacer encaje de bolillos para salir airoso. Hasta mandó hacer pasaportes falsos a los polis que participaron en el robo para huir a latinoamérica por si la cosa se complicaba. No fue necesario al final.

Lo urdió todo para que el mochuelo se lo comieran los confidentes que participaron en el robo y que los agentes del cuerpo salieran indemnes.


----------



## renko (23 Ene 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> (Ahora sí, antes metí la gamba con otro coronel y he eliminado el comentario) Coronel Miguel Gómez, aparece en la lista de Mena como demandante de servicios en varias ocasiones, curiosamente no llevan fecha...me da que puede tratarse de éste...
> ''
> BARCELONA.- El jefe de la Policía Judicial de la Guardia Civil de Cataluña, el coronel Miguel Gómez Alarcón, ordenó que sus subordinados alertaran a un narcotraficante de que un grupo de delincuentes pretendía robarle *la droga que tenía almacenada*. Dicho mandamiento, que *consta por escrito *y al que ha tenido acceso EL MUNDO, se encuentra en las diligencias que se siguen en un juzgado de Martorell por el robo de *400 kilogramos de cocaína en el Puerto de Barcelona* ocurrido en enero de 2005. No obstante, nunca se investigó ni la ubicación ni el destino de la sustancia que tenía almacenada este hombre "*con antencedentes en el mundo del narcotráfico"*, según reconoce la propia Guardia Civil en las diligencias.''
> 
> Un coronel de la Guardia Civil alertó a un 'narco' de que le iban a robar su droga | elmundo.es



Este es el coronel Miguel Gomez que dices y que sale en los archivos Royuela. Ordenó varios asesinatos.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (23 Ene 2020)

De éste no estoy seguro pero dejo aquí la info porque me parece muy 'curiosa'.
El asesinato nº 298 con fecha 29/10/2005 Rosa Mª Guardiola Tortras muere por encargo de su hijo Eugenio Verdu Guardiola.
Tras buscar y buscar el único Eugenio Verdu Guardiola...
''Estudió la carrera de Derecho en la Universidad de Barcelona, al tiempo que efectuaba las prácticas en el Despacho de abogados de su padre. Desde 1981 sigue plenamente en activo en su bufete profesional. Aún convencido de que ese era su camino, no pudo sustraerse a la atracción que ya desde muy joven le provocaba la arqueología, la pintura y la música. Trabajó en algunos yacimientos; posteriormente realizó profundos estudios sobre las culturas precolombinas y africanas. Como pintor cuenta con una exposición individual organizada en el Hotel Juan Carlos I de Barcelona. En cuanto a la música fue cofundador y guitarrista, a principios de la década de 1980, del grupo de rock ART 600, con quienes ensaya semanalmente para preparar sus conciertos. Ahora, como escritor, nos presenta la novela Opus Spicatum en la que, pese a no haber música, sí se advierte esa pasión por la arqueología y la historia, así como una gran dosis de pericia al tratar la documentación de forma exhaustiva; algo muy propio de un abogado.''

Su novela se puede encontrar en Amazon, pero tiene página web Eugeni Verdú – Obra gráfica del artista Eugeni Verdú. Expresionismo, pintura, african art, arte primitivo, spanish painter, tribal art, expresionist, maria lluisa borras, precolumbian art, Juan Carlos I (un tanto satanista de entrada) En la biografía habla de su madre y dice que murió oh casualidad en el año 2005...
El tipo también es pintor, aquí en el video que dejo a continuación presenta unos cuadros, uno de ellos realizado precisamente tras la muerte de su madre e inspirado por tal acontecimiento....


----------



## EnergiaLibre (23 Ene 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lo añado aqui comentarios de otro hilo, sobre el intento de asesinato del maximo dirigente de la oposición Mariano Rajoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



despues de esto solo falta confirmar si lo del 11m fue desde dentro o desde fuera, ya tenian experiencia destruyendo prueba los cabrones


----------



## renko (23 Ene 2020)

Deitano dijo:


> @renko Una duda.
> 
> ¿Tenía Mena los documentos de Ruiz en los que Ruiz reconocía que le engañaba? Digo documentos como éste:
> 
> ...



Muy bueno tio, no había caido......y eso que ya había leido esa comunicación de Ruiz. No se me ocurrió.

Me falta información para poderte responder a eso. Creo que Royuela obtuvo documentos en varias tandas. No todo de golpe....Aunque esto no explica ese "fallo" que has detectado si es que Mena dejó de tener control sobre alguno de ellos .... La verdad es que no me centrado en conocer* en detalle* el modo como Royuela obtuvo todo el material. Me he centrado mas en lo jugoso

Se lo podemos preguntar al propio Royuela !!!! A ver que dice. Se podría intentar

Muy aguda tu observación.


----------



## Deitano (23 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Muy bueno tio, no había caido......y eso que había leido esa comunicación de Ruiz. No se me ocurrió.
> 
> Me falta información para poderte responder a eso. Creo que Royuela obtuvo documentos en varias tandas. No todo de golpe....No se si esto podría justificar ese "fallo" que has detectado si es que Mena dejó de tener control sobre alguno de ellos .... La verdad es que no me centrado en conocer* en detalle* el modo como Royuela obtuvo todo el material. Me he centrado mas en lo jugoso
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias Renko, por contestarme y sobre todo por el trabajo de divulgación que estás haciendo. Enhorabuena.

Si planteo esta duda es porque es necesario entender y validar estos documentos, ya que estaríamos ante el mayor escándalo de la historia de España.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (23 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Muy bueno tio, no había caido......y eso que ya había leido esa comunicación de Ruiz. No se me ocurrió.
> 
> Me falta información para poderte responder a eso. Creo que Royuela obtuvo documentos en varias tandas. No todo de golpe....Aunque esto no explica ese "fallo" que has detectado si es que Mena dejó de tener control sobre alguno de ellos .... La verdad es que no me centrado en conocer* en detalle* el modo como Royuela obtuvo todo el material. Me he centrado mas en lo jugoso
> 
> ...



Cuenta Royuela padre que tenía dos topos en la fiscalía que finalmente fueron descubiertos y eliminados. Es de suponer que tuviese más colaboradores, este tío siempre ha estado muy relacionado


----------



## Martin Lock (23 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Muy bueno tio, no había caido......y eso que ya había leido esa comunicación de Ruiz. No se me ocurrió.
> 
> Me falta información para poderte responder a eso. Creo que Royuela obtuvo documentos en varias tandas. No todo de golpe....Aunque esto no explica ese "fallo" que has detectado si es que Mena dejó de tener control sobre alguno de ellos .... La verdad es que no me centrado en conocer* en detalle* el modo como Royuela obtuvo todo el material. Me he centrado mas en lo jugoso
> 
> ...



Compi, el royuela hijo lo explica en el libro la movida de captura de documentos creo..., pero preguntale en youtube para cualquier duda.
Date cuenta, que no vamos ni por el 1% liberado, van 130 de momento sueltos de 36500, asique, la que espera es gorda.

Creo que el royuela tuvo ayuda de la mujer de uno de los dueños de la clinica ya que estaba con su ideologia, pero preguntale por si acaso.


----------



## renko (23 Ene 2020)

El asesinato del juez Barbero (Marino Barbero Santos, primer instructor del caso Filesa) se efectuó siguiendo órdenes de la cúpula del PSOE, según el archivo Royuela.







En ese momento, junio de 2001, era ya Zapatero el secretario general del PSOE


----------



## renko (23 Ene 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Cuenta Royuela padre que tenía dos topos en la fiscalía que finalmente fueron descubiertos y eliminados. Es de suponer que tuviese más colaboradores, este tío siempre ha estado muy relacionado



Cierto, ni me acordaba. Es una cosa que les escuché decir en algún video al principio y ya casi ni me acordaba porque salta a la vista que es todo verdad, dejando de tener para mi interés ese aspecto.


----------



## Martin Lock (23 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Cierto, ni me acordaba. Es una cosa que les escuché decir en algún video al principio y ya casi ni me acordaba porque salta a la vista que es todo verdad, dejando de tener para mi interés ese aspecto.



Mira yo te puedo decir que en el 2005 cuando fue lo del helicoptero de rajoy, tenia un amigo de la nacional que tenia contactos con colegas politicos y tal y me conto a los pocos meses del accidente se habia rumoreado que en vez de ser accidente habia sido intento de asesinato por testigos cercanos cuando de repente notaron los impactos de bala...,les habia parecido eso, pero claro como no eran especialistas pensaron que fue algo que revento en el rotor principal en la caja..., y en ese momento dije yo bah, que gilipollez algo tan ridiculo tiene que ser accidente..... y en cuanto me entere de esto hace meses me quede loco.


----------



## cebollo (23 Ene 2020)

De Antonio Herrero oí que quería hacer una entrevista muy seria con Bárbara Rey y fue cuando murió. Según Royuela, en la nota de Mena pone que el "encargo viene de muy arriba".


----------



## Barspin (23 Ene 2020)

Mi pregunta es, ¿por qué intentan eliminar a Rajoy? Y digo intentan porque yo creo que si se lo quieren cargar, se lo cargan de verdad sin tanta parafernalia de helicóptero ni balas.


----------



## chemarin (23 Ene 2020)

Deitano dijo:


> @renko Una duda.
> 
> ¿Tenía Mena los documentos de Ruiz en los que Ruiz reconocía que le engañaba? Digo documentos como éste:
> 
> ...



Sin duda has encontrado una falla en el asunto, hay que preguntarle a Royuela, una cosa es la explicación que da de cómo obtuvo los documentos de Mena, según parece éste los guardaba en la clínica abortista de la que era socio y algún afín a Royuela se los facilitó, lo que no ha explicado aún Royuela es cómo obtuvo las notas del sicario Ruiz.


----------



## Energia libre (23 Ene 2020)

Hay foto del correveidile Jorge irigaray García de la serrada o como se llame


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (23 Ene 2020)

Conspiraciones voxtontas... Menuda sarta de gilipolleces... Magda Oranich ordenando asesinatos... 

Si supierais lo ridículos que sois...


----------



## Descansa Hombre (23 Ene 2020)

Asesinato nº 313 con fecha 8/10/2005 muere Mª Luisa Iglesias Sitges por encargo de su hijo Javier Armengou Iglesias...(eso de eliminar a tu propia madre eso no tiene nombre)

Xavier Armengou, director general de Roland DG Iberia, nombrado presidente de Graphispag


----------



## Deitano (23 Ene 2020)

chemarin dijo:


> Sin duda has encontrado una falla en el asunto, hay que preguntarle a Royuela, una cosa es la explicación que da de cómo obtuvo los documentos de Mena, según parece éste los guardaba en la clínica abortista de la que era socio y algún afín a Royuela se los facilitó, lo que no ha explicado aún Royuela es cómo obtuvo las notas del sicario Ruiz.



Sí me preocupa la lógica del asunto. Esas notas de Ruiz no eran para los ojos de Mena. No tiene sentido que estén entre los mismos papeles, salvo que quede claro que se han obtenido por otro medio. No me cuadra.


----------



## renko (23 Ene 2020)

Barspin dijo:


> Mi pregunta es, ¿por qué intentan eliminar a Rajoy? Y digo intentan porque yo creo que si se lo quieren cargar, se lo cargan de verdad sin tanta parafernalia de helicóptero ni balas.



Hay que intentar que parezca un accidente.


----------



## Barspin (23 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Hay que intentar que parezca un accidente.



Ya, ya, pero ¿por qué? ¿Quién iba a suplantar a Rajoy? ¿Tenían miedo que Rajoy cantase ante algún juez por la Gürtel algo que no debía?

Recordemos que Rajoy fue una vieja deuda por el caso Redondela. Su padre se negó a enjuiciar al hermano de Franco a cambio de que su hijo llegase lejos en política.


----------



## renko (23 Ene 2020)

Barspin dijo:


> Ya, ya, pero ¿por qué? ¿Quién iba a suplantar a Rajoy? ¿Tenían miedo que Rajoy cantase ante algún juez por la Gürtel algo que no debía?
> 
> Recordemos que Rajoy fue una vieja deuda por el caso Redondela. Su padre se negó a enjuiciar al hermano de Franco a cambio de que su hijo llegase lejos en política.



Se puede especular pero esas cosas solo las saben ellos.


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Ene 2020)

cebollo dijo:


> Me lo he preguntado muchas veces ¿por qué Rajoy con mayoría absoluta no derogó la Viogen o la ley de memoria histórica? Bueno, quizás sabía que lo del helicoptero no fue un accidente.



Porque la PP es una organizacion criminal untadita de mierda hasta las cejas tanto como la pesoe. No son un partido politico, son mafias. Por que cojones te crees que asesinaron a Rita Barbera? Por que crees que pactaron la huida del cocomocho? Porque todos tienen secretos que pueden tumbar a todo el r78 y entre todos se obligan

Es


----------



## renko (23 Ene 2020)

Recuerdo que hoy he añadido dos posts importantes, el del ex-conseller del PdeCat *Germá Gordó*, que a través de su despacho de abogados pidió a Mena la realización de 29 asesinatos (con todos los 29 nombres),

Y otro de *Ernest Maragall* muy jugoso al que Mena, previo pago, eliminó dos molestos extorsionadores.

Los dos posts están en sendos spoilers en los primeros mensajes de la primera página del hilo. Buscadlos ahí.


----------



## Barspin (23 Ene 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Porque la PP es una organizacion criminal untadita de mierda hasta las cejas tanto como la pesoe. No son un partido politico, son mafias. Por que cojones te crees que asesinaron a Rita Barbera? Por que crees que pactaron la huida del cocomocho? Porque todos tienen secretos que pueden tumbar a todo el r78 y entre todos se obligan
> 
> Es




Ya lo dijo garganta profunda, todos pasan por un "caminito" en el que una vez dentro se tienen mutuamente pillados de los huevos.


----------



## Mallory (23 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Había varios bufetes de abogados que encargaban asesinatos al equipo de Mena. Normalmente los clientes eran hijos que querían cobrar su herencia cuanto antes. También había maridos que se querían librar de su mujer y viceversa, pero los más abundantes eran los primeros.
> 
> Uno de los bufetes era _*Arbitrium*_.
> 
> ...



Arbitrium...más que un despacho de abogados parece una casa de scorts (no muy caras)

Abogados en Barcelona, Caldes de Montbui e Ibiza | Equipo


----------



## allseeyingeye (23 Ene 2020)

Si POR FAVOR

MONTEMOS UNA CONSPIRANCION SANA DE SOMBREROS BLANCOS YA

POR QUE SI NO, NOS DAN LAS UVAS

vuelvo a poner esto que ya lo habreis visto

para que sirva de "inspirational" de que habria que hacer algo asi igual medio elaborado

lo pongo para ver el grado de ELABORACION que tendria la supuesta "Conspiracion" mas o menos .... """"""POSITIVA"""""" de los USA


EL IR FILTRANDO Y SACANDO A LA LUZ ESTAS COSAS
es un buen paso por quien quiera que haya tenido la idea (suponiendo que sea cierto)

y que tenga tantas visittas el hilo TAMBIEN

POR QUE EMPIEZA A PREFIGURAR NUESTRAS CABECITAS A QUE LUEGO MAS ADELANTE SE VAYAN CONSTRUYENDO SOLUCIONES ELABORADAS Y CONTUDENTES



_SABIENDO QUE ESTAS COSAS TAN ELABORADAS

1) SE PUEDEN HACER

2) DE HECHO SE HACEN O INTENTAN

3) Y QUE HECHO ASI FUNCIONAN LAS COSAS EN VERDAD_

_4) NO SUENA TAN RARO EMPEZAR A ORGANIZARSE PARA HACER ALGO COMO NUNCA SE HABIA PENSANDO ("PREFIGURACION" es imporante en ocasiones )_


----------



## Demodé (23 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> El asesinato del juez Barbero (Marino Barbero Santos, primer instructor del caso Filesa) se efectuó siguiendo órdenes de la cúpula del PSOE, según el archivo Royuela.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Registró Banco de España y sede Federal del PSOE, Rodríguez Ibarra le atacó, el CGPJ no le amparó y dimitió........
Fallece el jurista Marino Barbero, primer instructor del 'caso Filesa'

<<TENIA 72 AÑOS
>>Fallece el jurista Marino Barbero, primer instructor del 'caso Filesa'

>>Dimitió como magistrado del Tribunal Supremo tras las presiones y críticas que sufrió durante la instrucción del 'caso Filesa'

>>EFE








Marino Barbero. (EFE)






 A D E M A S







*El magistrado rebelde de la democracia que persiguió el 'caso Filesa'*Volver a espana >​ Imprimir​ Enviar​


*>>MADRID*.- El jurista y catedrático Marino Barbero Santos, de 72 años, quien dimitió como magistrado del Tribunal Supremo tras las presiones y críticas que sufrió durante la instrucción del 'caso Filesa', ha fallecido en Madrid a consecuencia de una enfermedad cardiovascular.

>>Según informaron fuentes de la Universidad de Castilla-La Mancha, a la que pertenecía Marino Barbero, el ex magistrado del Supremo murió ayer por la tarde en la clínica universitaria "Puerta de Hierro" de Madrid, en la que permanecía ingresado desde hace quince días

>>Considerado como un jurista de prestigio, sobre todo en su especialidad de Derecho Penal, Marino Barbero fue conocido por la opinión pública española por ser el primer instructor del "caso Filesa", sobre la red de financiación ilegal del PSOE, que acabó en 1997 con la condena de ocho personas, entre ellas sendos parlamentarios socialistas.

>>A causa de las presiones y fuertes críticas que recibió durante la instrucción del caso, en la que llegó a procesar a 39 personas, Barbero renunció a su condición de magistrado en 1995 tras diez años de ejercicio, y desde entonces se dedicaba a la docencia.

*>>Registró las oficinas del PSOE y del Banco de España*

>>Durante este caso, el magistrado hizo un uso poco habitual hasta entonces de las facultades de un juez de instrucción, ya que llegó incluso a registrar las oficinas de la sede federal del PSOE y las del Banco de España.

>>Barbero vivía desde 1986 con un marcapasos debido a una crisis cardiovascular por la que tuvo que ser intervenido quirúrgicamente. Estaba casado con Asunción Richart y tenía cinco hijos.

>>Marino Barbero nació en Plasencia (Cáceres) en 1929. Cursó la licenciatura de Derecho en la Universidad de Salamanca y continuó sus estudios doctorándose por la Universidad de Bolonia (Italia), obteniendo el galardón Víctor Manuel II a la mejor tesis doctoral.

>>En 1963 alcanzó la cátedra de Derecho Penal en la Universidad de Murcia. A continuación se trasladó a la Universidad de Valladolid y posteriormente, en 1975, a la Universidad Complutense de Madrid.

>>Durante el régimen anterior luchó a favor de un sistema de libertades y de una sociedad democrática. En 1982 fue designado por UCD, partido entonces en el Gobierno, director del Instituto de Estudios Jurídicos en Roma, cargo del que fue relevado con la llegada de los socialistas.

>>En mayo de 1986, ingresó en el Tribunal Supremo de forma directa desde la cátedra, gracias a los votos procedentes del Consejo General del Poder Judicial, al ser propuesto por el Grupo Parlamentario Socialista.

*>>Críticas de los socialistas*

>>El 11 de noviembre de 1991 fue designado instructor del 'caso Filesa', en cuya labor fue duramente criticado precisamente por algunos sectores del PSOE.

>>Durante su labor para recabar datos, en octubre de 1992 el juez acudió a la sede del PSOE a fin de registrar sus instalaciones en busca de las actas de contabilidad del partido entre los años 1989 y 1990. Días más tarde, acompañado de tres coches de policía y varios secretarios, registró la sede del Banco de España.

>>El 16 de febrero de 1995, Barbero entregó a la sala segunda del Tribunal Supremo un escrito en el que pedía el suplicatorio para el ex vicepresidente del Gobierno, Alfonso Guerra, debido a un presunto delito electoral por su implicación en el caso Filesa.

>>El 4 de mayo de ese año, el juez dictó un auto en el que concluyó las diligencias previas del citado caso Filesa y abría el trámite del procedimiento abreviado en el que figuran 39 imputados (políticos, banqueros y empresarios).

>>Dos meses más tarde, el 31 de julio, Marino Barbero renunció a su condición de magistrado, en respuesta a la decisión del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ) de no ampararle cuando fue criticado por el presidente extremeño Juan Carlos Rodríguez Ibarra.

*>>El amparo del Poder Judicial*

>>Un día después de que el juez dictara su auto, Rodríguez Ibarra manifestó que el juez quería intervenir en política sin presentarse a las elecciones, y le comparó con ETA. Ante esto, el juez solicitó amparo al Poder Judicial, que no apreció en las declaraciones de Rodríguez Ibarra ataque o perturbación al juez.

>>Finalmente, el magistrado explicó su decisión de abandonar la Justicia, motivado por su profundo respeto a la función judicial y a la magistratura que la ejerce.

>>Barbero, autor de unos 150 libros y artículos, ha formado parte del Consejo Científico Criminológico del Consejo de Europa (Estrasburgo) entre 1979 y 1983.>>


----------



## dx3 (23 Ene 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> ¿Por qué este hilo está pasando tan inadvertido?
> 
> Tendría que ser el hilo central por todos los foreros. O dando la razón, o quitandola, pero no pasando inadvertido.
> 
> ¿Qué cojones pasa en este pais?



Yo me he enterao ahora
Es que entre las pajas y los doritos no damos pa mas.
De entrada estoy en estado de shock


----------



## renko (23 Ene 2020)

Mallory dijo:


> Arbitrium...más que un despacho de abogados parece una casa de scorts (no muy caras)
> 
> Abogados en Barcelona, Caldes de Montbui e Ibiza | Equipo
> Ver archivo adjunto 219744
> ...



Si, ya lo he visto jajajaja

Del bufete _Arbitrium _salen 32 solicitudes de asesinato a Mena. Mañana pongo la lista de fallecidos.


----------



## Energia libre (23 Ene 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> Registró Banco de España y sede Federal del PSOE, Rodríguez Ibarra le atacó, el CGPJ no le amparó y dimitió........
> Fallece el jurista Marino Barbero, primer instructor del 'caso Filesa'
> 
> <<TENIA 72 AÑOS
> ...



Mañana cuento una anécdota que me paso con el juez Barbero, es una tontería pero todavía la recuerdo.


----------



## renko (23 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Si, ya lo he visto jajajaja
> 
> Del bufete _Arbitrium _salen 32 solicitudes de asesinato a Mena. Mañana pongo la lista de fallecidos.



Por cierto, uno de los mejores clientes de Mena era un bufete que dirigía un joven abogado llamado* Marcos Junyent Craf. *Mena le llamaba "Dimas".
Dimas le encargó a Mena unos 50 asesinatos. 

Empezó a colaborar con Mena muy joven, casi tras finalizar la carrera.
Cuando Mena se jubiló, Dimas fue a hablar con él y le pidió una suma importante de dinero en concepto de compensación por el hecho de que tras su jubilación su bufete dejaría de obtener ingresos por esa jugosa via (Mena lo explica aproximadamente asi en una carta que le remite a Ruiz).
Al escuchar esas pretensiones, Mena entra en cólera y en esa carta que digo le ordena a Ruiz que acabe con él. Dimas, que se había acostumbrado a la buena vida con el pastón que ganaba gracias a Mena, acababa de cumplir los 30 tacos.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Se puede especular pero esas cosas solo las saben ellos.




Mi opinion es que no querian matarlos, sino coaccionarlos a ceder a alguna masonada y ese era el 1 aviso de 
lo que les podia pasar.

Y por lo visto funciono, menudo traidor la trotona... hizo pleno intercambio masonico de poderes
con otro de su acera... el actual.


----------



## renko (23 Ene 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Mi opinion es que no querian matarlos, sino coaccionarlos a ceder a alguna masonada y ese era el 1 aviso de
> lo que les podia pasar.
> 
> Y por lo visto funciono, menudo traidor la trotona... hizo pleno intercambio masonico de poderes
> con otro de su acera... el actual.



Yo creo que para traidor el que los va a superar a todos con creces va a ser _el preparao._

Este es el que realmente nos va a vender y entregar al globalismo masónico después de permitir la destrucción España. Me lo huelo ya venir. Está en plena sintonia con la agenda progre aunque lo disimule.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Yo creo que para traidor el que los va a superar a todos con creces va a ser _el preparao._
> 
> Este es el que realmente nos va a vender y entregar al globalismo masónico después de permitir la destrucción España. Me lo huelo ya venir. Está en plena sintonia con la agenda progre aunque lo disimule.




Nunca podra superar en traicion a su viejo ni a suarez. 

Habla un falangista de pura cepa como yo


----------



## Uritorco (24 Ene 2020)

Mariano Rajoy no derogo la ley de violencia de genero y otras muchisimas cosas porque ES mason, como lo fue Aznar, condicion sine qua non para acceder a la presidencia de cualquier nacion y para que los poderes facticos, los que realmente mandan y no toda esa panda de politicastros titeres y arribistas, te den el aval y el visto bueno. Es asi de sencillo. Rajoy es un politico de "consenso", por utilizar un termino al uso de la secta.













"La mujer que desenmascaró al club Bilderberg, a Actuall: “Si Rajoy no es masón se comporta como tal".

La mujer que desenmascaró al club Bilderberg, a Actuall: “Si Rajoy no es masón se comporta como tal”


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Vamos a hablar de este señor:



El apellido maragal y el apellido borrel, en la masoneria, son de muy alto estanding. Tienen muuucho poder.


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Ene 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Mariano Rajoy no derogo la ley de violencia de genero y otras muchisimas cosas porque ES mason, como lo fue Aznar, condicion sine qua non para acceder a la presidencia de cualquier nacion y para que los poderes facticos, los que realmente mandan y no toda esa panda de politicastros titeres y arribistas, te den el aval y el visto bueno.



Mandan marionetos de la masonada, porque la gente, todos, sois tan lelos borregos e idiotas que asi lo consentis. No hay nada que nos impida unirnos por millones fundar partidos politicos de verdad que no sean redes mafiosas de sion y encumbrarlos al poder recuperando la sobernia.

Pero la gente es retrasada, ve la politica como algo ajeno, como que tienen que votar a lo que hay y punto, porque es lo que hay, como si vinieran dados en las tablas de moises y hubiera que tragar. La judeomasonada tiene el poder porque se lo regalamos


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Ene 2020)

*@calopez hijo de puta, quieres ponerle chincheta a este hilo ya joder?*


----------



## Hermoso Raton (24 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Ese contenedor con 400 kilos de coca fue el que mandó robar Mena a su grupo (formado esta vez por agentes de los CCFFSE y confidentes a partes iguales).
> Les pillaron y tuvo que hacer encaje de bolillos para salir airoso. Hasta mandó hacer pasaportes falsos a los polis que participaron en el robo para huir a latinoamérica por si la cosa se complicaba. No fue necesario al final.
> 
> Lo urdió todo para que el mochuelo se lo comieran los confidentes que participaron en el robo y que los agentes del cuerpo salieran indemnes.




ampliando un poco el tema, en El País indican que la investigación del robo la llevaba el fiscal Mena. Se ve que la DEA norteamericana les dio el chivatazo de que contenedor llevaba la droga.


> *La investigación policial, dirigida por el fiscal jefe de Cataluña, José María Mena, se inició a principios de 2005 tras la "desaparición", el 24 de enero de 2005, de 500 kilos de cocaína de un contenedor con 1.017 kilos de esta sustancia que estaba bajo vigilancia policial en el Puerto de Barcelona, a petición del departamento de narcóticos de Estados Unidos.*
> 
> Según el informe policial, con fecha del pasado 4 de julio,* los agentes "no sólo participaron en el robo, sino que, además, asesoraron y orquestaron el golpe facilitando a una banda de traficantes la información concreta para perpetrar la acción".*



Nueve agentes implicados en una red de narcotráfico en Barcelona


----------



## Loignorito (24 Ene 2020)

Por ahora, el único medio periodístico en Internet que se ha hecho eco del informe Royuela es El Correo de Madrid:
El Estado (profundo) prostituye a los niños y elimina a los tocacojones. Por Luys Coleto

Lo curioso es que he probado con Bing e Ixquick y no sale nada. Con Google sale el del Correo y Burbuja y DuckDuckGo solo muestra Burbuja, y en Yahoo no sale absolutamente nada. Probar con buscadores para detectar cuales sacan la noticia y cuales no y aportar una lista de resultados sería un interesante experimento... que yo no voy a hacer por falta de ganas y tiempo. Si alguien se lanza, bienvenido sea.

El Correo de Madrid es el que capitanéa Eduardo García Serrano.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Ene 2020)

Loignorito dijo:


> Por ahora, el único medio periodístico en Internet que se ha hecho eco del informe Royuela es El Correo de Madrid:
> El Estado (profundo) prostituye a los niños y elimina a los tocacojones. Por Luys Coleto
> 
> Lo curioso es que he probado con Bing e Ixquick y no sale nada. Con Google sale el del Correo y Burbuja y DuckDuckGo solo muestra Burbuja. Probar con buscadores para detectar cuales sacan la noticia y cuales no y aportar una lista de resultados sería un interesante experimento... que yo no voy a hacer por falta de ganas y tiempo. Si alguien se lanza, bienvenido sea.
> ...




TENEIS El contacto del camarada?

nUNCA he logrado hablar con el, idolo desde que llamo guarra a la sociata aquella
en el gato al agua


----------



## Loignorito (24 Ene 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> TENEIS El contacto del camarada?
> 
> nUNCA he logrado hablar con el, idolo desde que llamo guarra a la sociata aquella
> en el gato al agua



Hombre, entra en su periódico y busca un mail para contactar. He dejado el enlace.


----------



## DUDH (24 Ene 2020)

Me he leído las 28 páginas y mi pregunta es ¿Quién en su sano juicio guarda esto y para qué? en un vídeo dicen que por tener las huellas y tenerlos pillados por los huevos, no me lo creo, esto inculpa directamente a Mena y casi que solo a él, no lo hago tan estúpido, no sé.


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Ene 2020)

Ajam. Osea que la derecha sirve para aplicar la misma politica que la izmierda, no sea que la izmierda les insulte, y los suyos les voten.

Pero tu eres imbecil? Bueno ya se que si. Bueno, lo chungo, es que se que la derecha es tan imbecil como tu y efectivamente hace eso. 

Pero en fin, vete a tomar por culo, que este hilo es para denunciar una red de asesinatos masivos por parte de la pesoe criminal


----------



## adi-vino (24 Ene 2020)

Lady Victoria dijo:


> Creo que hay una estrategia mucho mejor que utilizar vpn y es la siguiente : extender la información y participar más.
> 
> Me explico, si todos los foreros que leen pusieran tan solo un comentario, y a la vez enviasen el link del hilo por WhatsApp tan solo a una persona, el alto volumen de gente implicada haría ineficaz e impracticable tomar represalias.
> 
> ...



Muy buen comentario, "el mundo de las sombras se combate con la claridad de la luz". Nosotros no somos como ellos, no tenemos por que escondernos.


----------



## ABUAMBA BULUBA (24 Ene 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> *@calopez hijo de puta, quieres ponerle chincheta a este hilo ya joder?*



ya te puedes dar con un canto en los dientes que no lo borra … 

y creeme , no os hace ningún favor no haciéndolo .


----------



## adi-vino (24 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Yo creo que para traidor el que los va a superar a todos con creces va a ser _el preparao._
> 
> Este es el que realmente nos va a vender y entregar al globalismo masónico después de permitir la destrucción España. Me lo huelo ya venir. Está en plena sintonia con la agenda progre aunque lo disimule.



En este punto no estoy de acuerdo contigo. En un post anterior ya hable un poco sobre la transicion y el papel del Rey en ella. Una vez mas y sin extenderme mucho citare los puntos importantes en los cuales el Rey a quedado desposeido de toda legitimidad, mas alla del papel representativo que ostenta en la actualidad, y ojo, no estoy ni a favor ni en contra de la Corona, asi como no lo estoy de la democracia o reinados. 
El 22 de julio del 69 Franco elige Juan Carlos como sucesor, hombre al que habia instruido y marcado las pautas a seguir una vez Franco murirera. El objetivo de Franco era claro y noble a la vez, sacar a Espana de una dictadura que no estaba bien vista en Europa y parte del mundo, por un reinado de un Borbon, apellido aceptado en gran parte de Europa y del mundo. Tambien con ello se evito un nuevo enfrentamiento civil, al poner a una pesona neutral politicamente y con un gran nivel de acogida internacional. 
Franco muere en noviembre del 75, el Rey coge el mando. Un ano despues, por motivos de amenza y extorision, las cortes franquistas votan si a la reforma politica en noviembre del 76 que abre el camino a la "democracia". Por aquel entonces ya los distintos partidos politicos y sindicatos afines habian movilizado a la "masa" en las calles exigiendo democracia. En ese momento el Rey perdio toda legitimidad, primero, el abandono al que lo dejaron al quitarle el pilar que lo sustentaba, las cortes franquistas al suicidarse ellas mismas votando su disolucion en noviembre del 76. Por otro lado el clamor popular o mas bien, la masa movida por los socialistas usando para ello el poder de los sindicatos. 
Ante esta situacion se consulta al pueblo en diciembre del 76 y estos dicen si a la democracia por aplastante diferencia. El Rey habia quedado fuera de la reforma y las hienas habian tomado el control. Evidentemente todo esto es mucho mas complejo por el camino se quedan asesinatos y sucesos que propiciaron la toma de poder por el que conocemos r78. Aparecieron voces discordantes que no pudieron evitar la caida del Rey al disolverse las cortes franquistas, algunos asesinados, encarcelados y otros, emprendieron el camino politico para intentar revertir las cosas como Manuel Fraga, el gran apoyo del Rey dentro de las instituciones, eso cambiaria luego con las nuevas horneadas de politicos de carrera con ansia de poder. 

Actualmente el Rey no puede enfrentar el poder politico de modo alguno, se le han cerrado todas las vias. Algunos direis la via militar, pero no es asi, todos los Jefes de Estado Mayor del ejercito estan nombrados por el Ministerio de Defensa a peticion del ministro de defensa y ratificado por el Rey, por lo que el Rey, es simplemente un "don nadie", es decir, el que habia de ser el hombre fuerte de Estado esta apartado y movido por las hienas cual marioneta. A parte de todos esos sueldos y buena vida, hay un vacio de poder total, un paria. Alguien se cree que saldrian a la luz las cazerias y ligoteos del Juan Carlos si ostientase algun poder?, desde la transicion intenta remar para mantenerse en pie. 
Personalmente creo que la Corona esta moviendo hilos viejos, recordemos que Royuela era miembro de la guardia de Franco y por extension protector de la Corona. Un hombre que con sus luces y sus sombras es un gran patriota. Creo que se esta jugando la ultima baza que le queda a la Espana unida y patriotica frente a las hienas que van a partir y vendernos al mejor postor. 
Todo aquel que se sienta patriota, que defienda los valores y tradiciones de esta "familia" llamada Espana y que tan alto ha brillado a lo largo de los siglos, tiene que estar aqui y ahora hablado de esto y que el eco llegue a todos los rincones de Espana.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Ene 2020)

adi-vino dijo:


> En este punto no estoy de acuerdo contigo. En un post anterior ya hable un poco sobre la transicion y el papel del Rey en ella. Una vez mas y sin extenderme mucho citare los puntos importantes en los cuales el Rey a quedado desposeido de toda legitimidad, mas alla del papel representativo que ostenta en la actualidad, y ojo, no estoy ni a favor ni en contra de la Corona, asi como no lo estoy de la democracia o reinados.
> El 22 de julio del 69 Franco elige Juan Carlos como sucesor, hombre al que habia instruido y marcado las pautas a seguir una vez Franco murirera. El objetivo de Franco era claro y noble a la vez, sacar a Espana de una dictadura que no estaba bien vista en Europa y parte del mundo, por un reinado de un Borbon, apellido aceptado en gran parte de Europa y del mundo. Tambien con ello se evito un nuevo enfrentamiento civil, al poner a una pesona neutral politicamente y con un gran nivel de acogida internacional.
> Franco muere en noviembre del 75, el Rey coge el mando. Un ano despues, por motivos de amenza y extorision, las cortes franquistas votan si a la reforma politica en noviembre del 76 que abre el camino a la "democracia". Por aquel entonces ya los distintos partidos politicos y sindicatos afines habian movilizado a la "masa" en las calles exigiendo democracia. En ese momento el Rey perdio toda legitimidad, primero, el abandono al que lo dejaron al quitarle el pilar que lo sustentaba, las cortes franquistas al suicidarse ellas mismas votando su disolucion en noviembre del 76. Por otro lado el clamor popular o mas bien, la masa movida por los socialistas usando para ello el poder de los sindicatos.
> Ante esta situacion se consulta al pueblo en diciembre del 76 y estos dicen si a la democracia por aplastante diferencia. El Rey habia quedado fuera de la reforma y las hienas habian tomado el control. Evidentemente todo esto es mucho mas complejo por el camino se quedan asesinatos y sucesos que propiciaron la toma de poder por el que conocemos r78. Aparecieron voces discordantes que no pudieron evitar la caida del Rey al disolverse las cortes franquistas, algunos asesinados, encarcelados y otros, emprendieron el camino politico para intentar revertir las cosas como Manuel Fraga, el gran apoyo del Rey dentro de las instituciones, eso cambiaria luego con las nuevas horneadas de politicos de carrera con ansia de poder.
> ...




Este discurso de mierda masonico es peor que el que dicen que el cainomano suarez fue el mejor presidente cuando fue el mayor traidor que ha parido España, junto al corinas.

De un tio que hasta aparece enfarlopado en los carteles electorales, sin vergüenza alguna ni para hacerse las fotos sereno, es peor que un taleguero vendiendo gramos de talco en la Puerta del Sol







Aqui en esta foto esta diciendo: Si traeme 10 pollos que voy con toda la puestaaada






BLAS PIÑAR, CAUDILLO NACIONAL


----------



## adi-vino (24 Ene 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Este discurso de mierda masonico es peor que el que dicen que el cainomano suarez fue el mejor presidente cuando fue el mayor traidor que ha parido España, junto al corinas.
> 
> De un tio que hasta aparece enfarlopado en los carteles electorales, sin vergüenza alguna ni para hacerse las fotos sereno, es peor que un taleguero vendiendo gramos de talco en la Puerta del Sol
> Ver archivo adjunto 219820
> ...




Coincido contigo, Suerez fue que propuso la reforma politica que termino con el suicidio de las cortes franquistas, traicionando con ellos al Rey.


----------



## ABUAMBA BULUBA (24 Ene 2020)

daesrd dijo:


> Gracias por ilustranos, todala razón.



pues no te ha ilustrado mucho … 

para empezar a Carrero Blanco se lo cepilla la OTAN ( como todo lo que se mueve en Europa desde hace mas de 50 años , a través de sus redes Gladio ) … unos días antes de su muerte se había entrevistado con los fenicios de Washington y les había dicho que estaba decidido a que España tuviese la bomba atómica , aunque ellos no estuviesen de acuerdo .


----------



## circus maximus (24 Ene 2020)

Chincheta a este hilo

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## renko (24 Ene 2020)

adi-vino dijo:


> En este punto no estoy de acuerdo contigo. En un post anterior ya hable un poco sobre la transicion y el papel del Rey en ella. Una vez mas y sin extenderme mucho citare los puntos importantes en los cuales el Rey a quedado desposeido de toda legitimidad, mas alla del papel representativo que ostenta en la actualidad, y ojo, no estoy ni a favor ni en contra de la Corona, asi como no lo estoy de la democracia o reinados.
> El 22 de julio del 69 Franco elige Juan Carlos como sucesor, hombre al que habia instruido y marcado las pautas a seguir una vez Franco murirera. El objetivo de Franco era claro y noble a la vez, sacar a Espana de una dictadura que no estaba bien vista en Europa y parte del mundo, por un reinado de un Borbon, apellido aceptado en gran parte de Europa y del mundo. Tambien con ello se evito un nuevo enfrentamiento civil, al poner a una pesona neutral politicamente y con un gran nivel de acogida internacional.
> Franco muere en noviembre del 75, el Rey coge el mando. Un ano despues, por motivos de amenza y extorision, las cortes franquistas votan si a la reforma politica en noviembre del 76 que abre el camino a la "democracia". Por aquel entonces ya los distintos partidos politicos y sindicatos afines habian movilizado a la "masa" en las calles exigiendo democracia. En ese momento el Rey perdio toda legitimidad, primero, el abandono al que lo dejaron al quitarle el pilar que lo sustentaba, las cortes franquistas al suicidarse ellas mismas votando su disolucion en noviembre del 76. Por otro lado el clamor popular o mas bien, la masa movida por los socialistas usando para ello el poder de los sindicatos.
> Ante esta situacion se consulta al pueblo en diciembre del 76 y estos dicen si a la democracia por aplastante diferencia. El Rey habia quedado fuera de la reforma y las hienas habian tomado el control. Evidentemente todo esto es mucho mas complejo por el camino se quedan asesinatos y sucesos que propiciaron la toma de poder por el que conocemos r78. Aparecieron voces discordantes que no pudieron evitar la caida del Rey al disolverse las cortes franquistas, algunos asesinados, encarcelados y otros, emprendieron el camino politico para intentar revertir las cosas como Manuel Fraga, el gran apoyo del Rey dentro de las instituciones, eso cambiaria luego con las nuevas horneadas de politicos de carrera con ansia de poder.
> ...



Mira, a nivel global vamos hacia un gobierno mundial de corte pseudo-comunista/ecologista.
Cuando España esté hecha unos zorros (la situación será igual en el resto del mundo porque se va a llevar al mundo al caos y a una crisis sin precedentes. Todo ello deliberadamente), verás que el Rey, como jefe del estado, institucionalmente no solo no se opondrá sino que* apoyará sin fisuras la definitiva cesión de soberanía de este pais a ese poder globalista-masónico *que ya lo ha infiltrado todo sin posibilidad de marcha atrás. Acuérdate de esto.* Él forma parte de este juego* que se está jugando entre bambalinas, créeme. Ya está sometido a ese poder. De hecho forma parte de él aunque unos escalones por debajo de la cúpula. El resto de monarquías, exactamente igual.

Sobre los partidos políticos...... Todos ellos, desde Podemos hasta VOX, han sido creados y están siendo controlados por los mismos en lo más alto de la pirámide. Lo que llamamos democracia es solo un juego entre tesis y antítesis movido por las super-élites masónicas, para alcanzar una *síntesis*.... y esa síntesis es lo que representaría el PSOE ideológicamente. El PSOE es el ganador en este juego de tesis vs. antítesis.
Fijaros que el PP ha sido llevado poco a poco a la progresía. Recuerdo que el PSOE de González en muchos aspectos era más de derechas que el PP de Rajoy. Si os fijais se están llevando todo el espectro político en su conjunto, en bloque, hacia la izquierda, es decir, hacia los postulados progres de la masonería.

El papel de VOX...... No os dejéis engañar. VOX forma parte de este juego y os explico de qué manera:

VOX sirve para arrinconar, señalar y criminalizar a los defensores de los valores tradicionales (soberanismo, patriotismo, familia, valores cristianos......), que son los valores opuestos al NWO.
*VOX es disidencia controlada creada para la autoaniquilación. *Digo disidencia porque disienten del ideario progre, que ya podemos decir que es mainstream gracias al adoctrinamiento de los massmedia, todos controlados por ellos.

Insisto, VOX, HazteOir, etc.... *son disidencia controlada creada por ellos mismos * para apropiarse de ese discurso antiglobalista y antiprogre, y a través de ellos ridiculizarlo, criminalizarlo y así debilitarlo . Para teñirlo de retrógrado, rancio, injusto, discriminatorio, racista, xenófobo, misógino..... etc..... ya sabeis.

Eso es VOX. Un títere más pero en este caso utilizado para desprestigiar esos valores y que uno acabe sintiéndose avergonzado de defenderlos e incitarte a unirte al rebaño de los valores propios NWO.
Cuando VOX haya cumplido su misión, lo desintegrarán. Es un titere haciendo el papel de muñeco _pimpampum_.

Esa es la trampa que han preparado. VOX es un cebo !!!

Ya nada escapa a su control. No existe la disidencia real. Han ganado la partida .... y el _preparao_ forma parte del juego trabajando para sus amos globalistas:


El Rey llama en Jerusalén a estar alerta ante el resurgir del discurso del odio


Twitter bloquea la cuenta oficial de Vox por "incitación al odio"


Vox no sabe que ese Rey al que defienden se la está metiendo _progredoblada_


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (24 Ene 2020)

adi-vino dijo:


> Personalmente creo que la Corona esta moviendo hilos viejos, recordemos que Royuela era miembro de la guardia de Franco y por extension protector de la Corona. Un hombre que con sus luces y sus sombras es un gran patriota. Creo que se esta jugando la ultima baza que le queda a la Espana unida y patriotica frente a las hienas que van a partir y vendernos al mejor postor.
> Todo aquel que se sienta patriota, que defienda los valores y tradiciones de esta "familia" llamada Espana y que tan alto ha brillado a lo largo de los siglos, tiene que estar aqui y ahora hablado de esto y que el eco llegue a todos los rincones de Espana.



O la Corona o Villarejo que tira de la manta. No?


----------



## circus maximus (24 Ene 2020)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Aquí hay material para un programa entero de l'Iker.



Más bien para una temporada entera pero Iker ni está ni se le espera.
Pasó de puntillas por alcasser pero por lo menos siempre apoyó a JIB y le puso como ejemplo de periodismo.
Peeero Iker tiene a su charo y sobre todo a su larva y la querrá ver crecer 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JoseDa (24 Ene 2020)

Si había alguna duda de que el R78 apesta y que es un árbol podrido hasta la raíz esta es la confirmación. Sólo con ver alguno de los vídeos del canal y 3 de los documentos escaneados al azar se da uno cuenta de lo siniestro y lo fácil que es a la vez montar una organización mafiosa con cobertura 'oficial'.

Las cloacas montadas por el PSOE en los 80 y 90 son la base de todo esto que sale ahora a la luz. Y los del PP son los colaboradores necesarios..

Si VOX quisiera de verdad ganar y dar la puntilla a este sistema debe coger este tema con fuerza y exponerlo a la opinión pública. Tienen para dar y tomar..


----------



## SBrixton (24 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Vamos a hablar de este señor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A principios de la década de los 90, CiU empezó a lanzar leyendas urbanas sobre los Maragall. Sin embargo, la única posible mancha negra en la trayectoria de Ernest fue el proceso de manipulación de la firma de un certificado falso de defunción de su hermano Pau, conocido en los ambientes contraculturales como Pau Malvido, que en realidad había sido encontrado* muerto por sobredosis* en mayo de 1994.


----------



## renko (24 Ene 2020)

JoseDa dijo:


> *Si VOX quisiera de verdad ganar y dar la puntilla a este sistema debe coger este tema con fuerza y exponerlo a la opinión pública. Tienen para dar y tomar..*



Esa va a ser la prueba del algodón para VOX. Se lo hemos puesto en bandeja

Si los veis ponerse de lado e ignorar este asunto, es que son un engranaje más del sistema con el cometido que he explicado en el mensaje anterior, ser disidencia controlada y teledirigida.

Si fueran disidencia *real, *sacarían hasta la última gota de jugo de este asunto.

Pronto lo veremos.

(Por cierto, al parecer en el foro hay gente ligada a VOX. Ya tardan en hacerles llegar esta info y obligarles a mover ficha)


----------



## SBrixton (24 Ene 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Mandan marionetos de la masonada, porque la gente, todos, sois tan lelos borregos e idiotas que asi lo consentis. No hay nada que nos impida unirnos por millones fundar partidos politicos de verdad que no sean redes mafiosas de sion y encumbrarlos al poder recuperando la sobernia.
> 
> Pero la gente es retrasada, ve la politica como algo ajeno, como que tienen que votar a lo que hay y punto, porque es lo que hay, como si vinieran dados en las tablas de moises y hubiera que tragar. La judeomasonada tiene el poder porque se lo regalamos



Habria que inventase chinchetas para post como este. Lamentablemente hay cientos de esta enjundia y concision perdidos cual inocentes hormiguitas en la marabunta de absurdeces.


----------



## renko (24 Ene 2020)

Yo pienso que es casi peor ponerle chincheta. Los hilos que hay ahí huelen a rancio. No se cuida el foro. No se actualiza ni se limpia lo viejo. A mi nunca me da por seguir los hilos que están ahí. Poner este hilo una chincheta es quitarle frescura.

La chincheta se la podemos poner nosotros con aportes enriquecedores constantemente.


----------



## Tito Clint (24 Ene 2020)

Esto es importante, igual ya lo ha puesto alguien, pero por si acaso lo añado:

Pericial caligráfica hecha en Austria de la letra del fiscal José María Mena Álarez por peritos de la corte de los tribunales.


----------



## renko (24 Ene 2020)

Volviendo a* Ernest Maragall*. En la primera parte de este video se ve que prácticamente ordenaba a *Mena*, *Guillem Vidal* (presidente del TSJC), y a *Santi Vidal *(magistrado indepe), las sentencias de los juicios que le afectaban. Estaba todo amañado y las sentencias eran a la carta !!!! Pero quiero destacar el hecho de que Maragall debería ser muy importante para ellos para acceder a todo lo que les pedía.
Mena y los dos "Vidales" eran masones, ya lo he dicho..... y después de ver esto, es fácil deducir que Maragall también lo era (es).

Y ojo con *Manuela de Madre*. También se hacia lo que ella quería en cuanto a procedimientos judiciales que la pudieran afectar (ex alcaldesa de Sta Coloma,PSOE)

*Cualquier cosa que afectara al PSOE y pasara por el TSJC, era sentenciado en favor de sus intereses de manera sistemática.





Y, por cierto, los jueces obedecían a Mena. Era el puto amo*


----------



## renko (24 Ene 2020)

Don Zascas dijo:


> Igual ya lo ha puesto alguien, pero por si acaso lo pongo:
> 
> Pericial caligráfica hecha en Austria de la letra del fiscal José María Mena Álarez por peritos de la corte de los tribunales.



No hacen falta ni periciales. Esto salta a la vista que es todo verdad.


----------



## Tito Clint (24 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> No hacen falta ni periciales. Esto salta a la vista que es todo verdad.



Así es, pero viene bien para zaskear a los incrédulos.


----------



## hurdygurdy (24 Ene 2020)

He aquí los héroes que van a tumbar el R78, himbestigando a toda máquina. Joder, deben ser parientes cercanos de Torrente


----------



## Torrente Ballester (24 Ene 2020)

Gracias.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Ene 2020)

De VOX respecto a esto pueden ocurrir 3 cosas:

a) La menos probable : Que hablen de este tema

b) una de las dos probables: Que no hablen del tema a nivel de partido, pero uno o varios mini-vox (cargos de ayuntamiento o de ciudades pequeñas) hablen del asunto

c) la otra de las dos probables: Que no hablen del tema

Tanto en b) y c) el partido prohibiría a los militantes hablar de esto, pero alguno podría desobedecer


----------



## renko (24 Ene 2020)

Ostias !!! acabo de ver que al final de ese último video, Royuela informa de que el famoso *Ruiz*, (el sargento de la Guardia Civil Rafael Garcia Ruiz, mano derecha de Mena y organizador jefe de los asesinatos) , habría muerto en el hospital de Sant Pau (deduzco) por enfermedad.

Es de suponer que se lo cargaron también (envenenado?) porque este si que lo sabía TODO absolutamente TODO. Los que seguís la trama sabéis quien era Ruiz y la importancia que tenía.


Otra lectura que podemos hacer de esta trama es la espiritual o kármica. Daría mucho juego también


----------



## yonocompro (24 Ene 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 219958
> 
> 
> 
> He aquí los héroes que van a tumbar el R78, himbestigando a toda máquina. Joder, deben ser parientes cercanos de Torrente




*Torrente Style!

Esto es España Hamijos!!! me encanta . . . . Unos putos héroes. Espero que tengan provisiones en el bunker hasta que caiga Perro Sánchez*


----------



## Norbat (24 Ene 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 219958
> 
> 
> 
> He aquí los héroes que van a tumbar el R78, himbestigando a toda máquina. Joder, deben ser parientes cercanos de Torrente



Hay que ser rastrero para juzgar a la gente sólo por determinada apariencia física que no resulta lo más elegante. ¿Qué quieres, que sean Brad Pitt y Ben Affleck?Además, ese vídeo fue grabado en medio de la insoportable humedad pegajosa del verano barcelonés.


----------



## chemarin (24 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Esa va a ser la prueba del algodón para VOX. Se lo hemos puesto en bandeja
> 
> Si los veis ponerse de lado e ignorar este asunto, es que son un engranaje más del sistema con el cometido que he explicado en el mensaje anterior, ser disidencia controlada y teledirigida.
> 
> ...



VOX no va a hacer nada al respecto, bastantes líos tiene con las acusaciones falsas que le hacen como para meterse a pelear con el estado profundo dirigido por satanistas, eso quisieras tú, que cayeran en la trampa para que los despedazaran.


----------



## renko (24 Ene 2020)

chemarin dijo:


> VOX no va a hacer nada al respecto, bastantes líos tiene con las acusaciones falsas que le hacen como para meterse a pelear con el estado profundo dirigido por satanistas, eso quisieras tú, que cayeran en la trampa para que los despedazaran.



Yo solo observo desde la distancia. No me involucro. A VOX los van a despedazar igualmente, como he explicado antes.

Insisto, si pasan del caso Royuela es que forman parte del sistema con el rol que he explicado antes. Un partido como VOX no llega a donde ha llegado si no es con el plácet y el amparo de las élites. No son disidencia *real *ni de coña.

Desengañaros. Todo, absolutamente todo es un paripé. Todo son disidencias controladas. Y ni ellos mismos saben que están siendo dirigidos y por quien. No hay mejor actor que el que no sabe que realmente está representando un papel


----------



## Martin Lock (24 Ene 2020)

circus maximus dijo:


> Más bien para una temporada entera pero Iker ni está ni se le espera.
> Pasó de puntillas por alcasser pero por lo menos siempre apoyó a JIB y le puso como ejemplo de periodismo.
> Peeero Iker tiene a su charo y sobre todo a su larva y la querrá ver crecer
> 
> Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk



Tres minutos le dura al Iker el programa si toca los documentos de Mena, le finiquita la cadena el contrato y a tomar por culo.
Es mas el Iker aunque no lo creais es un culo vendido, va un poco de idealista intentado tocar temas medio chungos ligeramente para darle ese toque pero nada mas, lo hace porque le gusta, pero sabe que meter el dedo en la llaga le jode su buena vida, que para eso tiene un pisazo valorado en varios millones de leureles.


----------



## renko (24 Ene 2020)

El dueño de las bodegas* Segura Viudas*, Manuel Segura Viudas, fue asesinado en 2005 por el equipo de Mena por orden de su hijo Manuel Segura Vallejo a través del bufete Socias Humbert 








Mena se embuchacó 180.000 pavos por el trabajo.


----------



## Energia libre (24 Ene 2020)

yonocompro dijo:


> *Torrente Style!
> 
> Esto es España Hamijos!!! me encanta . . . . Unos putos héroes. Espero que tengan provisiones en el bunker hasta que caiga Perro Sánchez*



Es que solo un Torrente Style pero con inteligencia, (Santiago es licenciado en Fisicas) se mete o se ve metido en una trama como esta y tiene los cojones de tirar para delante, eso si a costa de su salud y su vida. Hace 35/40 años tios con huevos habia a montones en España (Royuela es un ejemplo) pero el socialismo fabiano se los fue cargando con drogas, paro, o directamente asesinato como es el caso. Actualmente a España la han convertido en una cochambre y una pocilga, esclavizando a sus ciudadanos, pero bueno asi está la cosa.
Por favor vamos a dejarnos de opiniones y vamos a profundizar en el expediente Royuela de lo contrario el hilo sera pasto de trolls en cero coma, asi que Renko gradua las opiniones y procura que estén centradas en el tema que nos ocupa; me gusto mucho su resumen inicial del tema y la valentia de exponerlo y cambié de hilo creo que con el forero cagabandurrias para refundarlo en este, sigue centrado por favor en los hechos que la gente ya sacará conclusiones por si sola.


----------



## circus maximus (24 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Yo solo observo desde la distancia. No me involucro. A VOX los van a despedazar igualmente, como he explicado antes.
> 
> Insisto, si pasan del caso Royuela es que forman parte del sistema con el rol que he explicado antes. Un partido como VOX no llega a donde ha llegado si no es con el placet y el amparo de las élites. No son disidencia *real *ni de coña.
> 
> Desengañaros. Todo, absolutamente todo es un paripé. Todo son disidencias controladas. Y ni ellos mismos saben que están siendo dirigidos y por quien. No hay mejor actor que el que no sabe que realmente está representando un papel



Por desgracia me temo que no se equivoca con vox.
A ver si alguno le pone el cascabel al gato
Democracia Nacional??? 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chemarin (24 Ene 2020)

Dejaos de historias con que ningún partido saque el tema, de entrada el hecho que los Royuela sean parte de la extrema derecha (y el hijo así lo reconocía en sus primeros vídeos) imposibilita que su mensaje llegue. Si VOX, Democracia Nacional, la Falange o quien sea, abandera esa lucha quedaría totalmente ridiculizado y no tendría ningún recorrido, ni mediático, ni político ni judicial.

En cuanto a las opiniones de @renko, para mí no valen nada especial, es un mentiroso compulsivo parecido a Sánchez, hace pronósticos y profecías, la caga y aquí sigue el pollo, la última cuando decía a sus seguidores que Sánchez no sería investido, pues ahí tenéis la prueba de su sagacidad.

Yo aún no sé si VOX es disidencia controlada, no me pronuncio todavía, ahora bien, los que lo aseguráis tenéis cero credibilidad.


----------



## hurdygurdy (24 Ene 2020)

chemarin dijo:


> En cuanto a las opiniones de @renko, para mí no valen nada especial, es un mentiroso compulsivo parecido a Sánchez, hace pronósticos y profecías, la caga y aquí sigue el pollo, la última cuando decía a sus seguidores que Sánchez no sería investido, pues ahí tenéis la prueba de su sagacidad.



O cuando vaticinó la III Guerra Mundial, o el asesinato del papa Benedicto, o el Nobel de la Paz para el papa Francisco... En el hilo donde va de profeta-virgen (con la inestimable ayuda de sus multis) todavía hay tres o cuatro que le creen, pero parece que ha cambiado de tema para seguir llamando la atención. Es un descojone, que siga la fiesta, porque este cambio de rumbo promete risas sin parar. La guinda del pastel sería que acabara como UTP.


----------



## Mel_O_Cotton (24 Ene 2020)

¿De donde salen esos documentos?. ¿A manos de quién llegan y de qué forma?. ¿Cómo accede a ellos el forero que abre el hilo y con qué permiso?, ¿acaso son la misma persona?. ¿Se puede demostrar que son verdaderos los documentos o son solo especulaciones?. ¿El poseedor de los papeles no haría mejor presentando una denuncia (y luego, si lo prefiere, abrir un hilo comunicando la denuncia)?. ¿Si el objetivo es divulgarlos lo máximo posible, no sería mejor un único pdf o un zip?.

A la espera de encontrar respuesta a estas preguntas, me pongo a buscar en Google quién es el tal Alberto Royuela y, OTTIÁH!, pero si es el de la bomba del Papus!.

Uf, con estos antecedentes, me parece que no lo veo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Ene 2020)

Si fuera solo en Cataluña...


----------



## Tigershark (24 Ene 2020)

Venga pa arriba , que se vea.


----------



## Pabloom (24 Ene 2020)

joder, esto es flipante!! habrá que echarle un ojo a todo pero es que aquí hay un tochazo de documentación enorme ¿cuánto tardarías y qué sentido tendría montar un bulo así? si finalmente esto es cierto dudo que nadie haga nada ni se atreva siquiera a publicarlo, ya sea por puro miedo o porque, por acción u omisión, también están enmierdados en el tema. Esto no lo hace una persona sola, por mucho fiscal que sea, los que salen aquí por fuerza tendrían que ser simples (bueno, no tan simples) peones de un entramado mafioso mucho más grande que seguramente aún es perfectamente capaz de actuar con total impunidad con los mismos métodos. 

Si esto es verdad España es un puto pozo negro de corrupción hasta el infinito y más allá.


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Ene 2020)

El supuesto filtrador de toda esta movida, quien es? Ese tipo se llama asi de verdad? Que trayectoria tiene de donde sale?


----------



## Pabloom (24 Ene 2020)

Sería demasiado pedir chincheta para que el hilo no se pierda??


----------



## timmons (24 Ene 2020)

Habrá que darle arreones de up de vez en cuando, pero yo había visto estos vídeos porque en conspiraciones había enlaces


----------



## Lady Victoria (24 Ene 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 219958
> 
> 
> 
> He aquí los héroes que van a tumbar el R78, himbestigando a toda máquina. Joder, deben ser parientes cercanos de Torrente



Fijaos, a mí me da ternura esta imagen... Por eso le he dado like. 
Me gusta mucho la gente así, imperfecta, campechana, con sus manías y sin necesidad de aparentar. Me haría amiga de estos tipos y me tomaría un carajillo con ellos, seguro que la conversación sería divertidisima. 

En el otro extremo tenemos al guaperas sosainas de Ken Sánchez que da una pereza... Bufff... Convivir con ese hombre debe dar un sopor... De Garzón ni hablamos... Tanta corrección política, tanto amaneramiento... Quién puede soportar algo así .. 

En fin, que me gustan las pintas Paco (por utilizar una expresión de burbuja) de estos 2 héroes nacionales.


----------



## Monsieur George (24 Ene 2020)

Up. up. up.


----------



## daesrd (24 Ene 2020)

Exacto, por ahí van los tiros. No se necesita politizar el caso. Debe ser la justicia presionada por las familias perjudicadas los que empujen.


----------



## daesrd (24 Ene 2020)

Mel_O_Cotton dijo:


> ¿De donde salen esos documentos?. ¿A manos de quién llegan y de qué forma?. ¿Cómo accede a ellos el forero que abre el hilo y con qué permiso?, ¿acaso son la misma persona?. ¿Se puede demostrar que son verdaderos los documentos o son solo especulaciones?. ¿El poseedor de los papeles no haría mejor presentando una denuncia (y luego, si lo prefiere, abrir un hilo comunicando la denuncia)?. ¿Si el objetivo es divulgarlos lo máximo posible, no sería mejor un único pdf o un zip?.
> 
> A la espera de encontrar respuesta a estas preguntas, me pongo a buscar en Google quién es el tal Alberto Royuela y, OTTIÁH!, pero si es el de la bomba del Papus!.
> 
> Uf, con estos antecedentes, me parece que no lo veo...



TE FALTAN DATOSSS


----------



## daesrd (24 Ene 2020)

Lady Victoria dijo:


> Fijaos, a mí me da ternura esta imagen... Por eso le he dado like.
> Me gusta mucho la gente así, imperfecta, campechana, con sus manías y sin necesidad de aparentar. Me haría amiga de estos tipos y me tomaría un carajillo con ellos, seguro que la conversación sería divertidisima.
> 
> En el otro extremo tenemos al guaperas sosainas de Ken Sánchez que da una pereza... Bufff... Convivir con ese hombre debe dar un sopor... De Garzón ni hablamos... Tanta corrección política, tanto amaneramiento... Quién puede soportar algo así ..
> ...



Por supuesto. Lo "PACO", es lo natural, lo verdadero, lo ESPAÑOL. Cosa que no gusta a los trollsss, desconocedores compulsivos, y demás animalillos del bosque.


----------



## daesrd (24 Ene 2020)

Y si están desaparecidos, se queman en efigie después de un juicio. Yo estaría de acuerdo.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (24 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Rogaría a cualquiera que pueda, enlazar este hilo en Forocoches o bien abrir un hilo allí y copipastear los contenidos que aparecen en los primeros mensajes (en spoilers), los de la primer página
> 
> Sería importante que esto llegue ya mascadito a Forocoches y así colaborar en la viralización del asunto. Yo no tengo cuenta allí.



El que lo haga, que no ponga Link a este hilo bajo ningún concepto y en caso de hacerlo bajo cuenta no oficial y con otra VPN o como se llame asignada en otro pais.

En FC leen mucho y no vaya a ser que le manden unos sicarios a quien lo haga.





eL PERRO dijo:


> Mandan marionetos de la masonada, porque la gente, todos, sois tan lelos borregos e idiotas que asi lo consentis. No hay nada que nos impida unirnos por millones fundar partidos politicos de verdad que no sean redes mafiosas de sion y encumbrarlos al poder recuperando la sobernia.
> 
> Pero la gente es retrasada, ve la politica como algo ajeno, como que tienen que votar a lo que hay y punto, porque es lo que hay, como si vinieran dados en las tablas de moises y hubiera que tragar. La judeomasonada tiene el poder porque se lo regalamos



Es una pena que no nos unamos todos frente al enemigo en un frente comun creado por el pueblo, pero habría que hacer algo asi es indudable.

En el 15M se quiso, pero al final se ve que tenia mas mano Podemos y Soros para quedarse con el cabreo del ciudadano medio que ha desembocado en el monstruo actual comunista-stalinista-orwalliano-progre-socialista.


----------



## Pabloom (24 Ene 2020)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> El que lo haga, que no ponga Link a este hilo bajo ningún concepto y en caso de hacerlo bajo cuenta no oficial y con otra VPN o como se llame asignada en otro pais.
> 
> *En FC leen mucho y no vaya a ser que le manden unos sicarios a quien lo haga.*
> 
> ...



En ForoCoches este hilo dura lo que dura un suspiro, allí andan los de newtral a calzón sacado y en cuanto lo vean lo censuran. Lo mejor es ir bajando los archivos e ir pasándo el hilo p el enlace del blog a amigos y conocidos por las redes sociales y por guassap, que se vaya extendido poco a poco .


----------



## F.Alonso21 (24 Ene 2020)

Pabloom dijo:


> En ForoCoches este hilo dura lo que dura un suspiro, allí andan los de newtral a calzón sacado y en cuanto lo vean lo censuran. Lo mejor es ir bajando los archivos e ir pasándo el hilo p el enlace del blog a amigos y conocidos por las redes sociales y por guassap, que se vaya extendido poco a poco .



Si lo de newtrall es de traca y aqui tenemos ya algunos controladores de opinion y vendehumos dando por saco, los que mas insulten y mas llamen facha, junto oculten sus mensajes y ciertos nombres revolucionarios (que jamas les corresponderan, les pega mas Stalin).


----------



## Uritorco (24 Ene 2020)

Esperemos que esto no quede olvidado como ha pasado con el caso Bar España. Si no le ponen chincheta ya lo iremos actualizando nosotros todos los dias.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (24 Ene 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 219958
> 
> 
> 
> He aquí los héroes que van a tumbar el R78, himbestigando a toda máquina. Joder, deben ser parientes cercanos de Torrente




Habría que verte a tí dentro de unos años, hijo de nadie


----------



## pacoandres (24 Ene 2020)

Nadie se querella contra él porque fue condenado hace tiempo por ello Ingresa en Brians Alberto Royuela por denunciar falsamente a fiscales y jueces / EL MUNDO

La verdad es que no hay más que buscar un poco sobre la vida de este tipo y sale de todo: amenazas, chantaje, extorsión, estafa, fabricación de explosivos,... En fin, una perla. Lo que me alucina es que tenga tantos followers



circus maximus dijo:


> Cuando menos es curioso que ninguno de los acusados se querelle contra el abuelo
> 
> Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Ene 2020)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> En el 15M se quiso,



No, los 15 memos fue un movimiento creado por el cni de rugalcalva para amortiguar la desaparicion de la pesoe, que es lo que hubiera ocurrido. Todo el voto podemita se habria ido a rosa diaz o farlopito, con aquello de "habra que votar a algo de lo que hay" y la pesoe habria desaparecido. Seria hoy un partido marginal con 20-30 escaños. Pero montaron toda esa mierda para sostener a los rojos.

Lo que hace falta no son guarros de mierda fumando grifa en el parque. Es gente seria que cree no una, sino varias plataformas politicas, que literalmente, sustituyan a los partidos masones. Si la gente se implica y se afilia, esos partidos no estaran controlados por la judiada. Y ya solo bastara poner al frente a gente capaz, con una verdadera democracia interna, y hacer todo lo que hay que hacer

La gente no es consciente de que la masonada es mucho mas vulnerable de lo que ella se cree y que nosotros somo mucho mas poderosos de lo que nos creemos. Basta hacer algo de forma unida. Nadie, jamas, puede hacer nada ante un alzamiento popular. Y no hablo de robar jamones, sino de una verdadera movilizacion politica masiva. Nadie lo podria frenar. Como?


----------



## tixel (24 Ene 2020)

Mel_O_Cotton dijo:


> ¿De donde salen esos documentos?. ¿A manos de quién llegan y de qué forma?. ¿Cómo accede a ellos el forero que abre el hilo y con qué permiso?, ¿acaso son la misma persona?. ¿Se puede demostrar que son verdaderos los documentos o son solo especulaciones?. ¿El poseedor de los papeles no haría mejor presentando una denuncia (y luego, si lo prefiere, abrir un hilo comunicando la denuncia)?. ¿Si el objetivo es divulgarlos lo máximo posible, no sería mejor un único pdf o un zip?.
> 
> A la espera de encontrar respuesta a estas preguntas, me pongo a buscar en Google quién es el tal Alberto Royuela y, OTTIÁH!, pero si es el de la bomba del Papus!.
> 
> Uf, con estos antecedentes, me parece que no lo veo...



Yo no investigue mucho la verdad, pero la primera busqueda que hice en google de uno de los primeros personajes mentados solo me salian referecnias aquí y a otro sitio paco de mierda.


----------



## DUDH (24 Ene 2020)

Crimen organizado, y tan organizados estaban que incluso tenían un archivo con todos los crímenes que cometían y donde el único (o de los pocos) implicados es el mandamás con nombre apellidos y casi hasta el DNI  Chincheta pero en conspiraciones porfa.


----------



## Uritorco (24 Ene 2020)

pacoandres dijo:


> Nadie se querella contra él porque fue condenado hace tiempo por ello Ingresa en Brians Alberto Royuela por denunciar falsamente a fiscales y jueces / EL MUNDO
> 
> La verdad es que no hay más que buscar un poco sobre la vida de este tipo y sale de todo: amenazas, chantaje, extorsión, estafa, fabricación de explosivos,... En fin, una perla. Lo que me alucina es que tenga tantos followers



En algunos videos Royuela explica y muestra los documentos de como Mena fabricaba muchas de las pruebas que lo involucraban en todo tipo de incidentes. Informes que el fiscal mandaba despues a tribunales, bufetes de abogados, medios de comunicacion, etc. Mena tenia acceso a los partes y atestados originales de juzgados y policia por lo que podia inventarse sobre Royuela lo que le vienese en gana. Nadie pondria en duda esa documentacion, como asi ocurrio. Hasta ejecutaron a un hijo de Royuela inventandose despues motivaciones relacionadas con la toxicomania. En los videos subidos a youtube Royuela explica todos esos pormenores.


----------



## 4motion (24 Ene 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Dice el arconte que si no hablan de ello al primero que van a finiquitar es OK Diario porque coletas le tiene mucho odio a Inda y le van a cerrar el diario.
> Parecido con la Razón.
> 
> Al final no les va a quedar otra alternativa que publicarlo aunque sea con la etiqueta de PRESUNTOS asesinatos.



QUE VAN A POR OK DIARIO ES cristalino.


----------



## Demodé (24 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Ostias !!! acabo de ver que al final de ese último video, Royuela informa de que el famoso *Ruiz*, (el sargento de la Guardia Civil Rafael Garcia Ruiz, mano derecha de Mena y organizador jefe de los asesinatos) , habría muerto en el hospital de Sant Pau (deduzco) por enfermedad.
> 
> Es de suponer que se lo cargaron también (envenenado?) porque este si que lo sabía TODO absolutamente TODO. Los que seguís la trama sabéis quien era Ruiz y la importancia que tenía.
> 
> ...



Dijo Royuela padre, varias veces, en vídeos anteriores que Ruíz había tenido un accidente y que estába destinado por Salamanca o por ahí.


----------



## Demodé (24 Ene 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Mariano Rajoy no derogo la ley de violencia de genero y otras muchisimas cosas porque ES mason, como lo fue Aznar, condicion sine qua non para acceder a la presidencia de cualquier nacion y para que los poderes facticos, los que realmente mandan y no toda esa panda de politicastros titeres y arribistas, te den el aval y el visto bueno. Es asi de sencillo. Rajoy es un politico de "consenso", por utilizar un termino al uso de la secta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 219766
> 
> ...



El cura que dijo eso, padre Guerra, también dijo que Zapatero era de una logia centroeuropea, y es de la logia Humanidades que parece española.
Tenía un libro ya inencontrable parece ser por causas ajenas a él, "La trama masónica" de 2006 y otro de 2013 "Masonería, religión y política".


----------



## Demodé (24 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Por cierto, uno de los mejores clientes de Mena era un bufete que dirigía un joven abogado llamado* Marcos Junyent Craf. *Mena le llamaba "Dimas".
> Dimas le encargó a Mena unos 50 asesinatos.
> 
> Empezó a colaborar con Mena muy joven, casi tras finalizar la carrera.
> ...



Le llamaría Dimas como a San Dimas, pero con sorna supongo, por ser un "buen ladrón".
Es de película, en ese momento es cuando le escribe a Ruíz: "...No tendría por qué acabar así, pero sabe demasiado.......".


----------



## renko (24 Ene 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> Le llamaría Dimas como a San Dimas, pero con sorna supongo, por ser un "buen ladrón".
> Es de película, en ese momento es cuando le escribe a Ruíz: "...No tendría por qué acabar así, pero sabe demasiado.......".



Es que se pùede hacer hasta una peli con esto


----------



## Martin Lock (24 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Es que se pùede hacer hasta una peli con esto



Tu esperate a que sepamos el 20% de los documentos, no vamos ni con el 1% y ya alucinamos todos, y ya con el 100% vamos a saltar por los aires


----------



## F.Alonso21 (24 Ene 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> No, los 15 memos fue un movimiento creado por el cni de rugalcalva para amortiguar la desaparicion de la pesoe, que es lo que hubiera ocurrido. Todo el voto podemita se habria ido a rosa diaz o farlopito, con aquello de "habra que votar a algo de lo que hay" y la pesoe habria desaparecido. Seria hoy un partido marginal con 20-30 escaños. Pero montaron toda esa mierda para sostener a los rojos.
> 
> Lo que hace falta no son guarros de mierda fumando grifa en el parque. Es gente seria que cree no una, sino varias plataformas politicas, que literalmente, sustituyan a los partidos masones. Si la gente se implica y se afilia, esos partidos no estaran controlados por la judiada. Y ya solo bastara poner al frente a gente capaz, con una verdadera democracia interna, y hacer todo lo que hay que hacer
> 
> La gente no es consciente de que la masonada es mucho mas vulnerable de lo que ella se cree y que nosotros somo mucho mas poderosos de lo que nos creemos. Basta hacer algo de forma unida. Nadie, jamas, puede hacer nada ante un alzamiento popular. Y no hablo de robar jamones, sino de una verdadera movilizacion politica masiva. Nadie lo podria frenar. Como?



Yo tambien pienso que es el momento de una reaccion popular, pero incluso como tu dices que nazca del pueblo y poniendo a gente competente delante.

En el 15M estuvimos burbujistas, pero por desgracia esos podemitas controlaron a las masas y el resto nos engañaron con Ciudadanos...
La idea es justamente la que estas comentando, era el momento perfecto, pero no salio.
Y si lo de UPyD fue cantoso, recuerdo que en las universidades la gente de carreras normales iba a votar en masa a UPyD (un servidor incluido), de las carreras de letras ni menciono (estan adoctrinados por la izquierda comunista siempre y para futuros funcivagos).

A los Podemitas se les vio el plumero en la 4, cuando lo de la valla de Melilla, recuerdo que cortocircuitó pablo con un alumno de politicas que le habia hecho una pregunta dura al respecto, dijo una mierda de respuesta y cortaron la conexion con el chaval.

Me han dicho que muchos podemitas son hijos de papi y sobre todo niñatas progres que no saben hacer la O con un canuto, no saben NADA, asi que imaginaros el percal xD


Yo veo a mayor cantidad de gente que se aliaría a este movimiento (Muchos votantes de PP-Vox-Cs, del PSOE y podemos muchos izquierdistas de ideologia que odian a los otros pero odian el sistema Mitad de PSOE y mitad de Podemos), nunca va a ser todo el total porque hay funcis enchufados a dedo, asociaciones etc.

Pero el pueblo unido puede tumbarles, ademas con lo del pin parental la gente se ha dado cuenta que el estado es como cuando tenian a los curas dando por culo, o como si estuviera Hitler.

Luego las prohibiciones a casi todo montas: Organizaciones de automovilistas, organizaciones de ganaderos, organizaciones de obreros puteados, organizaciones de puteros y prostitutas , organizaciones de pymes y autonomos, etc etc etc (su objetivo es ser antiESTADO).


----------



## renko (24 Ene 2020)

Relación de personas *(31)* asesinadas por el equipo de Mena por encargo del *bufete *_*Arbitrium:*_
(Generalmente los asesinatos encargados por bufetes a Mena provenían de familiares directos. Hijos la gran mayoría)

*Calzada Jove, Jorge 

Piñol Puigdengoles, Jose Mª 

Civit Desvens, Ignacio

Portabella Cordoba, Luis 

Batlle Suriñach, Juan 

Capella Miquel, Rosa Mª

Carmona Casado, José

Calanda Balaguer, José

Gamell Martinez, Antonio 

Jaime Borrás, Roser

Valls Sallas, Antonio

Martinez Mercadal, Enrique

Martinez Gómez, Angel

Otero Negreira, Pablo José

Prieto Cuervo, Miguel 

Pérez (o Párez) Turmo, Antonio

Jaime Sastrón, Julio

Gras Creus, Jose Juan

Fortuny Bartolin, Alberto

Huertas Desvalls, Salvador 

Gordo de Luis, Manuel

Rodriguez Leal, Sergio

Jimeno Roses, Jose Luis 

Durias Sanchez, Ernesto 

Martin Cuerda, Carlos

Sánchez Espinar, Carlos

De Miquel Simón, Francisco

Jordana Pareto, Antonio

Raubert Boneta, Ramón

Golobart Mateu, Ramón 

Xiville Alsina, Jose Mª *


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Relación de personas *(31)* asesinadas por el equipo de Mena por encargo del *bufete *_*Arbitrium:*_
> (Generalmente los asesinatos encargados por bufetes a Mena, provenían de familiares directos. Hijos la gran mayoría)
> 
> *Calzada Jove, Jorge
> ...




Presunto motivo? Ser miembros de la ultraderecha?

Esto con Falange no pasaria.


----------



## renko (24 Ene 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Presunto motivo? Ser miembros de la ultraderecha?
> 
> Esto con Falange no pasaria.



Familiares. Para cobrar la herencia


----------



## Demodé (24 Ene 2020)

MgB2 dijo:


> Tu esperate a que sepamos el 20% de los documentos, no vamos ni con el 1% y ya alucinamos todos, y ya con el 100% vamos a saltar por los aires



Al menos deberían debatir ésto en TV en un programa tipo "La Clave"


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Familiares. Para cobrar la herencia




Anda, mi caso tambien!!!

Los hemos desheredado expresamente por si vuelven a atentar


----------



## Alex Cosma (24 Ene 2020)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Yo tambien pienso que es el momento de una reaccion popular,



*EL TIEMPO DEL COMPROMISO Y LA ACCIÓN HA LLEGADO*

*MI ESTRATEGIA PARA 2020*

*REPICO CAMPANAS, LLAMANDO AL COMBATE*

*LA JUVENTUD CON LA LIBERTAD Y CONTRA EL ESTADO. EN ONCE ARENGAS *


----------



## potranc0 (24 Ene 2020)

socrates99 dijo:


> ETA era un brazo más del Deep State,como lo son otros en otros países.
> Cuando ya no hacen falta,simplemente plegan velas.
> Esta esto más amañado que las apuestas deportivas con el presidente del Huesca FC



Comando Rothschild - Auñamendi Eusko Entziklopedia
El caso de los comandos vascos

The Federal Reserve Cartel: Freemasons and The House of Rothschild - Global Research
Today in Masonic History - James Mayer De Rothschild Passes Away

quien no lo vea....


----------



## silverwindow (24 Ene 2020)

Puede ser todo eso,o simplemente que se trate de echar.mierda sobre algun rival politico,que defendio a Baltazar Garzon en su momento.

José María Mena Álvarez - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## renko (24 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Relación de personas *(31)* asesinadas por el equipo de Mena por encargo del *bufete *_*Arbitrium:*_
> (Generalmente los asesinatos encargados por bufetes a Mena provenían de familiares directos. Hijos la gran mayoría)
> 
> *Calzada Jove, Jorge
> ...



De los 31 anteriores habría solo uno que fue encargado por el propio bufete de _motu proprio. _Se trata de *Juan José Gras Creus.*

La nota que le envía Mena a Ruiz dice lo siguiente. Cito textualmente:

_"Ruiz. Procede a la eliminación física de este abogado hijo de puta que les está tocando los cojones (y mucho) a nuestros amigos de Arbitrium. Dispón lo necesario y comunícame el resultado."

Mena._


----------



## Uritorco (24 Ene 2020)

¿Se sabe quien dirige ese bufete de abogados?


----------



## renko (24 Ene 2020)

Atención:

Este encargo de asesinato procede de la mismísima cúpula del PSOE (por fechas era Zapatero el que estaba al frente de la secretaría general)

El fallecido es *Ignacio González de Rivero, *economista.

Cito textualmente la nota de Mena a Ruiz:


_"Ruiz. Se trata de un economista que está auditando diversas empresas ligadas a la financiación del PSOE, y parece que ha encontrado alguna de las conexiones financieras que hasta ahora permanecían ocultas._
_
Me piden que me deshaga de él como sea y cueste lo que cueste.

O sea que ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer. Parece que por su profesión viaja mucho. Un accidente creo que sería lo más oportuno. Tu verás.

Comunícame el resultado tan pronto se produzca."
_
_Mena_


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Ene 2020)

Bueno pero vamos a ver, vamos a lo importante. Que en este puto foro entra mucha peña de muy distintas indoles, incluida gente famosa. 

Nadie de por aqui teneis contactos con algun juez de medio pelo para pasarle todo esto? Nadie tiene un vecino de un vecino que conozca al puto rambo? COJO DE LA RADIO JODER, EXPIA TODOS TUS PUTOS PECADOS Y DESTAPA ESTO, tanto que te gusta hablar de cloacas dia si y dia tambien. 

Hay que mover esto y esclarecer si es verdad, porque si es asi, esto es peor que el PUTO MEJICO


----------



## renko (24 Ene 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> ¿Se sabe quien dirige ese bufete de abogados?



Es una tia.
Lo regenta *Carolina Valiente Garcia* y dice que además es la fundadora (desde 2003)

Abogados en Barcelona, Caldes de Montbui e Ibiza | Arbitrium


Voy a revisar las fechas de los asesinatos.....


----------



## Uritorco (24 Ene 2020)

Y ademas de Ibiza, haber si el Abel Matutes va ha estar metido por ahi, pues es un pajaro de cuidado. Es casi el dueño de la isla.


----------



## renko (24 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Es una tia.
> Lo regenta *Carolina Valiente Garcia* y dice que además es la fundadora (desde 2003)
> 
> Abogados en Barcelona, Caldes de Montbui e Ibiza | Arbitrium
> ...



La mitad +/- son de 2002, es decir, antes de que, según ella, fundara el bufete......

La otra mitad son posteriores a 2003 y llegan hasta 2006


----------



## keapazao (24 Ene 2020)

Sigues buscando a familiares de los fallecidos?, qué dicen?, Cuéntanos algo si puedes.


----------



## renko (24 Ene 2020)

keapazao dijo:


> Sigues buscando a familiares de los fallecidos?, qué dicen?, Cuéntanos algo si puedes.



No.


----------



## Monsieur George (24 Ene 2020)

¿Y qué me decís del "suicidio" de Érika Ortiz, hermana de Letizia Ortiz? Siempre me impactó la imagen de Letizia Ortiz arrodillada y llorando delante de Juan Carlos I

Exclusiva: Nuevos datos sobre el suicido de Érika Ortiz, la hermana de Letizia -

Muere en febrero de 2007. Supongo que sería un "toque" de atención de Juancar...


----------



## Hanselcat (24 Ene 2020)

cebollo dijo:


> Me lo he preguntado muchas veces ¿por qué Rajoy con mayoría absoluta no derogó la Viogen o la ley de memoria histórica? Bueno, quizás sabía que lo del helicoptero no fue un accidente.
> 
> Por otro lado reconozcamos una obviedad entre la gente importante la tasa de muertes de "accidentes" es muy alta (Herrero Tejedor, Alfonso de Borbón, Gutierrez Mellado, Senillosa...) ¿No saben conducir, todos se resbalan, los plebeyos tenemos más suerte?



Y cuál es el motivo por el que Rajoy le dio el gobierno a Sánchez mientras se ponía ciego a whisky. Fue un regalo en toda regla. Quizás sea viendo el funcionamiento de la trastienda cómo se pueda entender de mejor manera ese tipo de movimientos absurdos en política.


----------



## RAFA MORA (24 Ene 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Y qué me decís del "suicidio" de Érika Ortiz, hermana de Letizia Ortiz? Siempre me impactó la imagen de Letizia Ortiz arrodillada y llorando delante de Juan Carlos I
> 
> Exclusiva: Nuevos datos sobre el suicido de Érika Ortiz, la hermana de Letizia -
> 
> Muere en febrero de 2007. Supongo que sería un "toque" de atención de Juancar...



Este tema siempre me ha interesado 
muchísimo, y hay poquísima información.

Leí el libro del primo de Leticia Ortiz, 
porque parece ser que dedicaba 
todo un capítulo al hecho de su muerte, 
pero al final explicaba cuatro tonterías
de prensa rosa.


----------



## Uritorco (25 Ene 2020)

Jimenez Villarejo, tio de Trinidad Jimenez, fue eurodiputado de Posemos, y milito en el PSUC igual que Mena.


----------



## Energia libre (25 Ene 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Jimenez Villarejo, tio de Trinidad Jimenez, fue eurodiputado de Posemos, y milito en el PSUC igual que Mena.



La mi que este empezó todo y paso el testigo


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Ene 2020)

Mi vida es una mierda, estoy enfermo.

MENA ayudame como solo tu sabes hacer.

Gracias


----------



## daesrd (25 Ene 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> De éste no estoy seguro pero dejo aquí la info porque me parece muy 'curiosa'.
> El asesinato nº 298 con fecha 29/10/2005 Rosa Mª Guardiola Tortras muere por encargo de su hijo Eugenio Verdu Guardiola.
> Tras buscar y buscar el único Eugenio Verdu Guardiola...
> ''Estudió la carrera de Derecho en la Universidad de Barcelona, al tiempo que efectuaba las prácticas en el Despacho de abogados de su padre. Desde 1981 sigue plenamente en activo en su bufete profesional. Aún convencido de que ese era su camino, no pudo sustraerse a la atracción que ya desde muy joven le provocaba la arqueología, la pintura y la música. Trabajó en algunos yacimientos; posteriormente realizó profundos estudios sobre las culturas precolombinas y africanas. Como pintor cuenta con una exposición individual organizada en el Hotel Juan Carlos I de Barcelona. En cuanto a la música fue cofundador y guitarrista, a principios de la década de 1980, del grupo de rock ART 600, con quienes ensaya semanalmente para preparar sus conciertos. Ahora, como escritor, nos presenta la novela Opus Spicatum en la que, pese a no haber música, sí se advierte esa pasión por la arqueología y la historia, así como una gran dosis de pericia al tratar la documentación de forma exhaustiva; algo muy propio de un abogado.''
> ...



Menudo psicopatas, es increible....


----------



## daesrd (25 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> El asesinato del juez Barbero (Marino Barbero Santos, primer instructor del caso Filesa) se efectuó siguiendo órdenes de la cúpula del PSOE, según el archivo Royuela.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me acuerdo de ése Juez, aparecia de vez en cuando en la tele en aquella época. Flipo en colores...


----------



## daesrd (25 Ene 2020)

Barspin dijo:


> Mi pregunta es, ¿por qué intentan eliminar a Rajoy? Y digo intentan porque yo creo que si se lo quieren cargar, se lo cargan de verdad sin tanta parafernalia de helicóptero ni balas.



Para acobardar a los que se resistian a las politicas de la psoe zapateriles


----------



## daesrd (25 Ene 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Asesinato nº 313 con fecha 8/10/2005 muere Mª Luisa Iglesias Sitges por encargo de su hijo Javier Armengou Iglesias...(eso de eliminar a tu propia madre eso no tiene nombre)
> 
> Xavier Armengou, director general de Roland DG Iberia, nombrado presidente de Graphispag
> Ver archivo adjunto 219714



Pero como se puede ser tan mal bicho...y todo por la puta herencia....


----------



## daesrd (25 Ene 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Mandan marionetos de la masonada, porque la gente, todos, sois tan lelos borregos e idiotas que asi lo consentis. No hay nada que nos impida unirnos por millones fundar partidos politicos de verdad que no sean redes mafiosas de sion y encumbrarlos al poder recuperando la sobernia.
> 
> Pero la gente es retrasada, ve la politica como algo ajeno, como que tienen que votar a lo que hay y punto, porque es lo que hay, como si vinieran dados en las tablas de moises y hubiera que tragar. La judeomasonada tiene el poder porque se lo regalamos



Siglos de programación mental no se pueden eliminar de un plumazo, es casi imposible, y lo saben...


----------



## Hermoso Raton (25 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> La mitad +/- son de 2002, es decir, antes de que, según ella, fundara el bufete......
> 
> La otra mitad son posteriores a 2003 y llegan hasta 2006




Pues ella solo aparece como administradora desde 2009 CAROLINA VALIENTE GARCIA - Cargos en empresas


----------



## daesrd (25 Ene 2020)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> ampliando un poco el tema, en El País indican que la investigación del robo la llevaba el fiscal Mena. Se ve que la DEA norteamericana les dio el chivatazo de que contenedor llevaba la droga.
> 
> Nueve agentes implicados en una red de narcotráfico en Barcelona



En Sevilla paso algo parecido hace unos años. Recuerdo que "desapareció" un saco con nosecuantos kilos de coca de jefatura superior de policia, casi na....


----------



## Hermoso Raton (25 Ene 2020)

me imagino que se lo habrán impuesto bajo amenazas de cerrarle la página



> Esta miércoles, según publica _OK Diario_, *el secretario de Estado de Igualdad, Mario Garcés, ha afirmado en un desayuno informativo que "existen elementos jurídicos para proceder al cierre" de Forocoches*. Ha dicho que el Ministerio del Interior ha procedido en los últimos tiempos al cierre de cincuenta páginas web por motivos diversos, por lo que una decisión así no sería anómala ante la gravedad de los hechos.



La víctima de 'La Manada' solicita el cierre de Forocoches y Burbuja.info en la denuncia por la publicación de sus datos personales


----------



## daesrd (25 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Atención:
> 
> Este encargo de asesinato procede de la mismísima cúpula del PSOE (por fechas era Zapatero el que estaba al frente de la secretaría general)
> 
> ...



Esto me recuerda a al asesinato de Calvo Sotelo en el 36 por Guardias de asalto y un guardia civil, enviados pòr el PSOE casi seguro. Estamos en el guano otra vez...


----------



## silverwindow (25 Ene 2020)

No me creo que zapatero ordenase asesinatos. Felipe seguro.Zapqatero,no te lo crees ni tu.
Solo hay que verlo.La.tierra pertenece al viento y tal.

De Aznar y Rajoy puede.De Zapatero no.


----------



## Tito Clint (25 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> De los 31 anteriores habría solo uno que fue encargado por el propio bufete de _motu proprio. _Se trata de *Juan José Gras Creus.*
> 
> La nota que le envía Mena a Ruiz dice lo siguiente. Cito textualmente:
> 
> ...








Vamos, un servicio extra, la eliminación física. Presuntamente, claro.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (25 Ene 2020)

silverwindow dijo:


> No me creo que zapatero ordenase asesinatos. Felipe seguro.Zapqatero,no te lo crees ni tu.
> Solo hay que verlo.La.tierra pertenece al viento y tal.
> 
> De Aznar y Rajoy puede.De Zapatero no.



Es masón de alto grado. Puede hacer eso y mucho más ..... Aunque no lo aparente con esa cara de gilipollas


----------



## DoctorKaputo (25 Ene 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Jimenez Villarejo, tio de Trinidad Jimenez, fue eurodiputado de Posemos, y milito en el PSUC igual que Mena.



Este mandó cargarse a 57 antes de pasarle el testigo a Mena.


----------



## JoseDa (25 Ene 2020)

Esta trama evidencia lo que cualquiera con dos neuronas pensantes sabe .. el 'deep state' necesita y mantiene este tipo de redes paralelas a los servicios secretos, en funciones de trabajos sucios. Lo que asusta es las dimensiones de esta..


----------



## Mel_O_Cotton (25 Ene 2020)

daesrd dijo:


> TE FALTAN DATOSSS



Estoy abierto a ellos


----------



## Norbat (25 Ene 2020)

Hanselcat dijo:


> Y cuál es el motivo por el que Rajoy le dio el gobierno a Sánchez mientras se ponía ciego a whisky. Fue un regalo en toda regla. Quizás sea viendo el funcionamiento de la trastienda cómo se pueda entender de mejor manera ese tipo de movimientos absurdos en política.



O quizás también lo tenían chantajeado porque tenían una grabación suya en la que se le ve haciendo vaya usted a saber qué...Se funciona así


----------



## Norbat (25 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Es que se pùede hacer hasta una peli con esto



Una peli?? Una serie con varias temporadas...


----------



## Deitano (25 Ene 2020)

¿Para qué llamas al subnormal ése? Aquí no puede hacer más que ensuciar el hilo.


----------



## elizo (25 Ene 2020)

Don Zascas dijo:


> Esto es importante, igual ya lo ha puesto alguien, pero por si acaso lo añado:
> 
> Pericial caligráfica hecha en Austria de la letra del fiscal José María Mena Álarez por peritos de la corte de los tribunales.



Brutal. Gracias por este aporte


----------



## Demodé (25 Ene 2020)

Hanselcat dijo:


> Y cuál es el motivo por el que Rajoy le dio el gobierno a Sánchez mientras se ponía ciego a whisky. Fue un regalo en toda regla. Quizás sea viendo el funcionamiento de la trastienda cómo se pueda entender de mejor manera ese tipo de movimientos absurdos en política.



Yo a Rajoy lo que le he visto es muy contento de dejar el cargo, muy aliviado. Un tío que para la seguridad suya en Moncloa creó un grupo especial en 2011 cuando llegó al cargo.


----------



## Demodé (25 Ene 2020)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> Es masón de alto grado. Puede hacer eso y mucho más ..... Aunque no lo aparente con esa cara de gilipollas



Dijo Alfonso Guerra que ZP "ha resultado ser un Bambi, no de peluche, sino de acero".

Alfonso Guerra - Wikiquote


----------



## Rebuja (25 Ene 2020)

Norbat dijo:


> Una peli?? Una serie con varias temporadas...



Scorsese se frotaria las manos con todo este material


----------



## Monsieur George (25 Ene 2020)

Lo que me parece flipante después de visionar varios de los vídeos en los que se informa de la muerte de muchas víctimas por suicidio o asesinato es la flagrante corrupción de la policía científica y de los médicos forenses...  Es que se redactaban informes amañados y por encargo. Vamos, que la policía es una casa de putas.

El año pasado tuve un problemilla infinitesimalmente menor. Vamos, una auténtica chuminada, y tuve la ocurrencia de ir a una comisaría a denunciar para que investigaran el asunto. Respuesta del funcionario, muy amable, por cierto..., "si tuviéramos que investigar ese "delito", nos requeriría desplegar un superquipo, con todo lo que supone de tiempo y gasto". Además, la chuminada de delito, a nivel general, debía ser exponencialmente alta, elevada y común... Vamos..., que tu pones en una comisaría una denuncia..., y seleccionan los casos que a ellos les interesa investigar (mediáticos o políticos, normalmente). El resto de las denuncias permanecen en las comisarías criando polvo o telarañas...

La sensación que tuve al salir de la comisaría es... ¿Para qué demonios sirve el Estado y la policía si no pueden proteger a los ciudadanos de cualquier delito, por muy menor que sea? ¿En base a que criterios se seleccionan los casos a investigar? Y tiro por elevación... ¿Para qué demonios sirve el Estado si cuándo tengo un problemilla no me lo resuelve? Respuesta inquietante...


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Ene 2020)

Parece que en forocoches han abierto un hilo de momento con mas pena que gloria

Las cloacas del estado. Expediente Royuela. DIRECTO - ForoCoches

Es curioso como a pesar de la gravedad de todo esto la mayoria de la gente no lo quiere ver, ni siquiera cuestionarse si es verdad ono. Estamos dormidos, drogados y atontados. Nos merecemos lo que nos pase.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pabloom (25 Ene 2020)

¿Algún forero podría hacer llegar esto a los carteles colombianos?  




> El fiscal Mna Álvarez manda liquidar al sargento Ruiz a 8 narcotraficantes vinculados a carteles colombianos que saben demasiado sobre su organización; la bautiza como «operación Colombia».


----------



## Demodé (25 Ene 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Parece que en forocoches han abierto un hilo de momento con mas pena que gloria
> 
> Las cloacas del estado. Expediente Royuela. DIRECTO - ForoCoches
> 
> ...



Es el "pensamiento único", que ya dijeron algunos equivale a "pensamiento cero".


----------



## erns (25 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> En esta trama la masonería estaba involucrada en la misma medida que el PSOE, hasta el punto de que uno llega a deducir que son la misma cosa.
> Realmente el PSOE es una herramienta de la masonería. Todo dios es masón ahí dentro. Masones relacionados con la trama son, *Mena, Jiménez Villarejo, Belloch, Conde Pumpido, Mariano Fernández Bermejo, Martín Pallín.....*
> También se confirma la militancia masónica de *Zapatero*, algo que era casi un secreto a voces. Pertenece a la* Logia Humanitas/Humanidades* concretamente.
> 
> ...



Si esto es cierto.... habria que ver me opina la "menestra" de igual-da... esta plagado de mujeres la lista.
Y todos "gente de progreso", faltaria mas...


----------



## Arretranco_70 (25 Ene 2020)

Don Zascas dijo:


> Esto es importante, igual ya lo ha puesto alguien, pero por si acaso lo añado:
> 
> Pericial caligráfica hecha en Austria de la letra del fiscal José María Mena Álarez por peritos de la corte de los tribunales.




Perooooo….. vamos a ver, o me he perdido algo o en la pericial caligráfica certifica que todos los documentos (que tiene el perito en ese momento en su mesa) están escritos por la misma mano.....lo que no nos muestra es qué documentos son esos ni lo que dicen. Lo que yo veo son trozos de escritos que no dicen nada especialmente sustancioso. Perfectamente pueden haberle presentado dos "paquetes" de escritos de Mena con instrucciones a la secretaria sobre a qué temperatura le gusta el café.

¿En qué página, de las que podemos considerar sin dudas "peritadas científicamente" podemos leer sin temor a equivocarnos algo que se parezca a un delito?

Iluminadme. Quiero creer....pero no puedo.


----------



## Tigershark (25 Ene 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Perooooo….. vamos a ver, o me he perdido algo o en la pericial caligráfica certifica que todos los documentos (que tiene el perito en ese momento en su mesa) están escritos por la misma mano.....lo que no nos muestra es qué documentos son esos ni lo que dicen. Lo que yo veo son trozos de escritos que no dicen nada especialmente sustancioso. Perfectamente pueden haberle presentado dos "paquetes" de escritos de Mena con instrucciones a la secretaria sobre a qué temperatura le gusta el café.
> 
> ¿En qué página, de las que podemos considerar sin dudas "peritadas científicamente" podemos leer sin temor a equivocarnos algo que se parezca a un delito?
> 
> Iluminadme. Quiero creer....pero no puedo.



Te lo vuelvo a repetir para creer algo hay que ir sin perjuicios y tu tienes un saco de ellos , que si torrentes , que si franquistas , que si ultraderecha .

Hay un video cerca de las fechas navideñas que el pobre padre se derrumba al hablar de su hijo muerto ,eso no se teatraliza , esta gente se está vengando de ese miserable y de la banda que mato a su hijo , no creo que sea muy dificl de ver..


----------



## joeljoan (25 Ene 2020)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Vuelvo a preguntarme si esto de Royuela no será Q a la española.
> 
> Sería esperanzador.



Creo q es muy parecido.....ha estado funcionando y funciona un estado paralelo


----------



## Arretranco_70 (25 Ene 2020)

Tigershark dijo:


> Te lo vuelvo a repetir para creer algo hay que ir sin perjuicios y tu tienes un saco de ellos , que si torrentes , que si franquistas , que si ultraderecha .
> 
> *Hay un video cerca de las fechas navideñas que el pobre padre se derrumba al hablar de su hijo muerto* ,eso no se teatraliza , esta gente se está vengando de ese miserable y de la banda que mato a su hijo , no creo que sea muy dificl de ver..



jajajajajajjajajajjajajajjajaja. Un octogenario lloriqueando?

Pensaba que erais sólo erais ingenuos. Me equivocaba.


----------



## Deitano (25 Ene 2020)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> me imagino que se lo habrán impuesto bajo amenazas de cerrarle la página
> 
> 
> La víctima de 'La Manada' solicita el cierre de Forocoches y Burbuja.info en la denuncia por la publicación de sus datos personales



Vivimos en una dictadura.


----------



## Deitano (25 Ene 2020)

Argumento ad hominem.

No aportas nada.


----------



## Tigershark (25 Ene 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> jajajajajajjajajajjajajajjajaja. Un octogenario lloriqueando?
> 
> Pensaba que erais sólo erais ingenuos. Me equivocaba.



¿Dónde está el chiste?..Llora por la ausencia de una persona querida en plenas fechas navideñas ,pedazo de subnormal , o piensas que la muerte del hijo es tambien mentira , y todavía tiene la jeta de decir que quieres creerlos , tu lo que eres es un enmerdador profesional haciendo el papel de incrédulo , seguramente incrédulo subvencionado ,aunque los hay tontos que lo hacen gratis , igual es el caso. Al ignore por todo ello.


----------



## Guillotin (25 Ene 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Aver aver que me estais dejando loco... podeis hacer un resumen en un parrafo?



Más o menos, ya lo escribio Orwell, decia que en España no habia una mafia, como lo puede ser la camorra, como la máfia irlandesa, la mafia sicilana, etc... porque en España no habia una linea que la diferenciara con los partidos politicos.


----------



## myles (25 Ene 2020)

Quería decir que puede que igual,pero yo personalmente no veo nada tangible imagino que bastante personal del foro igual,lo mismo que medios y demás afines. Hay varios datos que quedan ya no colgados de un hilo sino literalmente levitan.
El primer dato es que como puede ser que las familias no se han estrellado una y otra vez con la justicia demandando,incluso en tribunales Europeos y Extracomunitarios.
Segundo dato como pueden llegar a manos de Royuela "notas" o casi por no decir todas las notas de los 1.136 cuando en la mayoría de ellas se dice claramente destruir,al tener constancia de ellas cabe pensar que el mismo mena es subnormal al enviar una nota existiendo "otros" medios digamos criptograficos,claves,correos en mano en fin lo que conlleva el alto secretisssmo.
Tercer dato da para mucho que se "encarguen" tantos trabajos a un mismo carpintero o digamos que ese carpintero es el único capaz de hacerlos,si es el único y tanto se le estima puess.....vox populi ¿Como hemos llegado hasta aquí sin haber oído la sierra en décadas?


----------



## Guillotin (25 Ene 2020)

maa dijo:


> Me encuentro en estado de schok o como se diga,La gente que ha votado a esta gente durante todos estos años como se lo tomara?



Difícilmente se lo van a creer, porque ellos son los buenos buenísimos: En palabras de la Zuzana cuando fue elegia Prezidenta de la Nación Andaluza: Andalucia queria una regeneración, queria un cambio político, y aqui estoy yo, la Zuzana.


----------



## Guillotin (25 Ene 2020)

myles dijo:


> Quería decir que puede que igual,pero yo personalmente no veo nada tangible imagino que bastante personal del foro igual,lo mismo que medios y demás afines. Hay varios datos que quedan ya no colgados de un hilo sino literalmente levitan.
> El primer dato es que como puede ser que las familias no se han estrellado una y otra vez con la justicia demandando,incluso en tribunales Europeos y Extracomunitarios.
> Segundo dato como pueden llegar a manos de Royuela "notas" o casi por no decir todas las notas de los 1.136 cuando en la mayoría de ellas se dice claramente destruir,al tener constancia de ellas cabe pensar que el mismo mena es subnormal al enviar una nota existiendo "otros" medios digamos criptograficos,claves,correos en mano en fin lo que conlleva el alto secretisssmo.
> Tercer dato da para mucho que se "encarguen" tantos trabajos a un mismo carpintero o digamos que ese carpintero es el único capaz de hacerlos,si es el único y tanto se le estima puess.....vox populi ¿Como hemos llegado hasta aquí sin haber oído la sierra en décadas?



El último gran capo de la mafia siciliana, buscado durante varias décadas, el cual llevaba escondido casi un año en un zulo cuando fue detenido por la policia, solo se comunicaba con pequeñas notas escritas en papel.
Nada de telefonos, ni cosas modernas, pequeñas notas escritas a mano.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Ene 2020)

Copio la firma de un forero:

_*"Toda verdad pasa por tres etapas. Primero, es ridiculizada. Segundo, es violentamente rechazada. Tercero, es aceptada como autoevidente."*_* (Arthur Schopenhauer)*


----------



## Uritorco (26 Ene 2020)

No se si aparecio esta noticia por aqui, pero la similitud con lo que estamos tratando en este hilo es ciertamente sorprendente. 

Fiscal Valladolid: Hallan en el Pisuerga el cadáver del fiscal de menores de Alicante


----------



## Arretranco_70 (26 Ene 2020)

myles dijo:


> Quería decir que puede que igual,pero yo personalmente no veo nada tangible imagino que bastante personal del foro igual,lo mismo que medios y demás afines. Hay varios datos que quedan ya no colgados de un hilo sino literalmente levitan.
> El primer dato es que como puede ser que las familias no se han estrellado una y otra vez con la justicia demandando,incluso en tribunales Europeos y Extracomunitarios.
> Segundo dato como pueden llegar a manos de Royuela "notas" o casi por no decir todas las notas de los 1.136 cuando en la mayoría de ellas se dice claramente destruir,al tener constancia de ellas cabe pensar que el mismo mena es subnormal al enviar una nota existiendo "otros" medios digamos criptograficos,claves,correos en mano en fin lo que conlleva el alto secretisssmo.
> Tercer dato da para mucho que se "encarguen" tantos trabajos a un mismo carpintero o digamos que ese carpintero es el único capaz de hacerlos,si es el único y tanto se le estima puess.....vox populi ¿Como hemos llegado hasta aquí sin haber oído la sierra en décadas?



Te quedas muy corto. No tiene sentido NADA.

No hay una sola prueba excepto unos papeles, que en principio eran unas pocas decenas (hoy, son miles ) y que ya fueron utilizados hace 15 años con el resultado que todos conocemos.

Pero que sepas que mejor te lo callas y te ríes para tus adentros porque si lo intentas razonar y decir, te llamarán enmerdador, intoxicador, subnormal...y te meterán en el ignore.


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Mira, a nivel global vamos hacia un gobierno mundial de corte pseudo-comunista/ecologista.
> Cuando España esté hecha unos zorros (la situación será igual en el resto del mundo porque se va a llevar al mundo al caos y a una crisis sin precedentes. Todo ello deliberadamente), verás que el Rey, como jefe del estado, institucionalmente no solo no se opondrá sino que* apoyará sin fisuras la definitiva cesión de soberanía de este pais a ese poder globalista-masónico *que ya lo ha infiltrado todo sin posibilidad de marcha atrás. Acuérdate de esto.* Él forma parte de este juego* que se está jugando entre bambalinas, créeme. Ya está sometido a ese poder. De hecho forma parte de él aunque unos escalones por debajo de la cúpula. El resto de monarquías, exactamente igual.
> 
> Sobre los partidos políticos...... Todos ellos, desde Podemos hasta VOX, han sido creados y están siendo controlados por los mismos en lo más alto de la pirámide. Lo que llamamos democracia es solo un juego entre tesis y antítesis movido por las super-élites masónicas, para alcanzar una *síntesis*.... y esa síntesis es lo que representaría el PSOE ideológicamente. El PSOE es el ganador en este juego de tesis vs. antítesis.
> ...



Necesitan a alguien que haga de malo. Serlock Holmes sin Moriarty no es nadie. El PSOE necesita su némesis para brillar. Usando una demagogia simplísima: o estás conmigo al 110% o eres el pasado. El pasado está prohibido. Tienen que construir un pasado que les convenga.

Aprobada la ley de Memoria Democrática, que castigará a los municipios que mantengan símbolos franquistas

Es 1984.


----------



## Uritorco (26 Ene 2020)

Con esa masonada de la Memoria Democratica me parece que la estatua de Pelayo en Cangas de Onis corre serio peligro.


----------



## Guillotin (26 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Hay que intentar que parezca un accidente.



Lo vengo contando desde hace muchísimo tiempo pero solo a mis amigos extranjeros, España es un pais civilizado pertenece a la Comunidad Economica Europea no es plan de resolver los asuntos como lo ha hecho el PRI en Mexico, o los narcos en Sinaloa, a los españoles, salvo los que hemos coincidido en las cuevas del lobo, no se lo quieren creer, unos porque les interesa pues les va bien y otros porque bastante tienen ya con pagar facturas y la hipoteca.

En España, las cosas siempre parecen un accidente.


----------



## Guillotin (26 Ene 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Te quedas muy corto. No tiene sentido NADA.
> 
> No hay una sola prueba excepto unos papeles, que en principio eran unas pocas decenas (hoy, son miles ) y que ya fueron utilizados hace 15 años con el resultado que todos conocemos.
> 
> Pero que sepas que mejor te lo callas y te ríes para tus adentros porque si lo intentas razonar y decir, te llamarán enmerdador, intoxicador, subnormal...y te meterán en el ignore.



Escribes como los bolcheviques de San Fernando de Henares (PCE-IU-PSOE) donde adeudan a los constructores de la embargada plaza de su pueblo 100.000.000 de euros, y dicen que eso habra que demostrarlo con papeles.


----------



## JoseDa (26 Ene 2020)

Lo de Mena es la versión cañí y más prosaica de lo que este hombre fué en los 60-70 en américa latina en una de tantas organizaciones dependientes de la CIA:

 

Hay varios vídeos sobre su primer libro que en su momento fué muy impactante y revelador. Su papel no era el de matón o el de sicario (chacales los llama) sino que ejercía de 'ejecutivo' de las corporaciones americanas como chantajista económico, advirtiendo (con diplomacia) de las posibles consecuencias negativas de no seguir el guión de la política exterior americana..


----------



## Arretranco_70 (26 Ene 2020)

Guillotin dijo:


> Escribes como los bolcheviques de San Fernando de Henares (PCE-IU-PSOE) donde adeudan a los constructores de la embargada plaza de su pueblo 100.000.000 de euros, y dicen que eso habra que demostrarlo con papeles.



Y no debe ser así? Porque si no, yo me presento en la causa dando la palabrita del niño Jesús a ver si cae algo....jaja

En serio... De verdad, mirad con un poquito de distancia. TODOS les tenemos muchas ganas a los políticos, la justicia politizada, los corruptos, etc... y algunos les tenemos muchas ganas a la izmierda. Por mentirosos, manipuladores, sinvergüenzas, enchufaos, ladrones, etc. Pero, coño, no es cuestión de tragarse cualquier cosa que les perjudique. Eso suele ser "más de su estilo".

He puesto ya varios ejemplos de casos concretos en los que todo parece más bien humo y manipulación. Nadie ha entrado a rebatirme nada. Entrar a faltarme e insultarme sí, eso sí lo han hecho. Pero bueno, no escarmiento, ahí va otro ejemplo:

- Alberto Pindado. Senador por el PP.
- Los papeles dicen que Mena dice que el PSOE encarga su desaparición porque "representa un serio escollo en todo lo que llega al Senado" relacionados con la cultura y la educación.
- Le "eliminan" en un accidente de tráfico

¿Pruebas? Que lo pone en los papeles.

Realidad confirmable: Pindado llevaba poco más de un mes como Senador. Era el Senador más joven de España. Lo era a raíz de las elecciones de Marzo de 2004. Entre tomas de posesiones, configuración de mesas, etc., el Senado no arranca de verdad lo menos hasta mediados/finales de abril. Fallece el 19 de junio. Con la MÍNIMA lógica (ausente casi por completo en estos hilos), el "encargo" tuvo que haberse hecho no menos de 10-15 días antes. Pero aunque hubiese sido 24 horas antes:

- "todo lo que llega al Senado" se refería a un par de Semanas? Porque no le dio tiempo a mucho más. Joder, de hecho, no le dio tiempo ni a oponerse a nada.
- Se opuso a la subida de las becas y eso le costó la vida? En serio?
- Fue el único del PP que se opuso? Le eligieron para asustar a sus compañeros? Cómo? Cómo hicieron para que se enterasen que fue una liquidación y no un accidente? El PP empezó a dejar de oponerse a las iniciativas de la PSOE por miedo? NO.
- todos sus compañeros del PP (QUE TENÍAN MAYORÍA EN EL SENADO) eran tan absolutamente mierdas que teniendo mayoría nunca se opinían a nada y llega un pipiolo, se caga en todos ellos, y en tan sólo 1 mes toca tanto los cojones que se lo tienen que cargar? En qué lugar deja eso al PP?

Y entre pensar que se cepillaron a un crío, sin motivo real ninguno, implicando a forenses, policías, jueces, etc. (que todos han callado durante 15 años.). y pensar que han cogido una noticia de la prensa y sobre ella, hicieron los papeles, los conforeros eligen la primera.

Y como sucede cada vez que te da por analizar "un crimen" de los papeles.....todo chirría. Resulta que se lo cargan limpiamente, simulando un accidente de tráfico y para otros asesinados menos "importantes" hacen un despliegue de medios que ni la KGB.

Por cierto...… Los papeles de Ruiz están cotejados también? Pregunto. Sin maldá ni nada.


----------



## Octubris (26 Ene 2020)

Vamos a ver, no podemos asegurar nada.

*La prueba pericial sin referentes*

Las pruebas periciales (yo he visto la de Austria) dicen que la letra es de la misma persona ("sumamente probable") pero no vemos qué dos documentos se cotejaron. Uno debería ser algún documento público con la letra de Mena que no tenga nada que ver con los supuestos mensajes sicariales, pero no lo hemos visto ni podido comprobar más allá de lo que los Royuela nos ofrecen. Cualquier documento público con letra de Mena serviría. ¿Dónde está?

*Detalles raros*

Luego hay detalles raros, flecos, que no me convencen:


En uno de los papeles, el Sargento Ruiz (sicario) se comunica con otro sicario y le dice que han engatusado a Mena en un tema de dinero (un forero, más atrás, lo señala). ¿Mena tenía en su poder (la clínica abortista) papeles en los que Ruiz (su sicario) confiesa engañar a Mena, su jefe, con el dinero? Eso amerita una explicación.
El tema del asesinato de la prostituta. Es MUY difícil encontrar hoy dia (o en 2006) a un inocente que no tenga una coartada, y, al parecer, si creemos a los Royuela, esa rareza es exactamente lo que sucedió y le endiñaron el crimen a ese supuesto inocente cuando habría sido, en realidad y según los Royuela, un ataque sicarial de Mena. Pero es demasiado improbable, y es más creíble que fuera realmente ese ex-novio el asesino y no un ataque sicarial. A la prostituta, dicen, la sacan de un hotel y la meten del ascensor al párking. ¿Van por el párking cargando un cadáver hasta el coche? POCO CREIBLE.
La manera de comunicarse de los supuestos Mena y Ruíz es muy fluída y perfecta, no hay malentendidos ni enredos ni correcciones como en toda comunicación hay, ni siquiera un estilo de escritura muy diferenciado. La caligrafía de Mena es una basura ininteligible. La del Ruiz es como demasiado característica con esas íes ridículas. Mena escribe como un maníaco. ¡Ojo, que quizás es cierto! Habría que ver algún texto suyo (mecanografiado o como sea) y cotejar estilos de escritura.
Las cartas mecanografiadas de Mena a gente cercana a Zapatero tienen una redacción de mierda. Me cuesta creer que un tipo así tenga ese habla y chanchullee de manera tan explícita y zafia con sus congéneres. De nuevo, es posible, quién sabe. Además, algo así (pedir favores) se hace por teléfono, como tantas otras comunicaciones _erre-setenta-y-ochistas_ nos han demostrado (Villarejo, Zaplana, etc) - pero no, tiene que enviar la cartita. ¿No es demasiado conveniente?
En uno de los asesinatos, entran a un piso de un tipo que tenía documentos delicados sobre Mena, lo golpean y noquean, buscan y encuentran los documentos, y luego LE PEGAN UN TIRO EN LA FRENTE. Luego dicen que los forenses les echan un cable y blanquean el asesinato. ¿Quién se puede creer que un tiro en la frente se pueda camuflar, siquiera a vista de un profano en medicina (familiares o quién se lo encontrara)? MUY POCO CREÍBLE.
*¿Cuál será la verdad?*

Yo quiero creer. Pero no ha pasado mis filtros - todavía.
¿Puedo estar equivocado? Por supuesto. Y ojalá. Odio el R78. No quiero que mis sospechas aguanten. Quiero ser convencido.

Asumo que _podría_ ser verdad, pero hay flecos, no estoy 100% convencido, estoy 2% convencido, porque son miles y miles de documentos, y falsear eso es titánico. Pero insuficiente.

Y desde luego, si este caso no es real, seguro que hay otros (de los que no sabemos nada) que sí lo son. No me cabe la menor duda.
Se ha sacado por ejemplo el tema interesante de que a ETA se la usó para quitarse de en medio a gente, por parte del PSOE (militares fachas, etc). Me lo creo.

Pero este tema de los Royuela me pide más pruebas, lo que tenemos *opta* a ser un indicio, no llega a prueba.

*Los Royuela*

Hay algunas cosas más:


Los Royuela han trabajado en el mundo de las subastas y deben conocer a gente capaz de falsificar firmas o caligrafías.
Los Royuela están destrozados por la muerte de uno de los suyos que achacan a Mena (por error o correctamente, no sabemos) y eso podría estar detrás de una maquiavélica venganza.
Royuela junior, además, estuvo 6 años en la cárcel, allí tienes tiempo de maquinar muchas cosas.
Son 1100 asesinatos, y ningún familiar ha sospechado. Es que ni uno. Al asesinato numero 100, la gente del entorno de Mena o del gremio ya estaría acojonada y de sobra enterada, y no se les ocurriría esgrimir nada contra el loco ese, ni desafiarle de ningún modo. Y sin embargo, siguen cayendo como moscas...
Soy el primero que se apunta a las conspiraciones, pero aquí hay cosas que me huelen a chamusquina.

Ahora bién, si es cierto, que ojalá, me comeré el owned adobado y con pimentón y alioli gustosamente, ya que se demostraría la cara del R78 que todos sospechamos que existe, y quedaría definitivamente pulverizado, algo de lo que solo te puedes felicitar.

Saludos,


----------



## Arretranco_70 (26 Ene 2020)

Vaya Octubris, por fin un poco de sentido común por este foro. 

No van a entrar en lo que tu dudas. No te rebatirán nada y si acaso buscarán explicaciones más intragables todavía. Prepárate para los ataques ad-hominem.

Y te quedas muy corto. Hay mil flecos más que no casan ni con pegamento. Pero sólo el punto 1 que tu apuntas ya debería servir para encender la bombilla a alguno. Abandona toda esperanza.


----------



## joeljoan (26 Ene 2020)

Deitano dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias Renko, por contestarme y sobre todo por el trabajo de divulgación que estás haciendo. Enhorabuena.
> 
> Si planteo esta duda es porque es necesario entender y validar estos documentos, ya que estaríamos ante el mayor escándalo de la historia de España.



Ayer vi unos documentos donde Mena se comunica ( creo recordar con Conde punpido.....puedo estar equivocado) donde habla de que ya tiene fichado al funcionario que le pasa información y documentación a Royuela.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (26 Ene 2020)

joeljoan dijo:


> Ayer vi unos documentos donde Mena se comunica ( creo recordar con Conde punpido.....puedo estar equivocado) donde habla de que ya tiene fichado al funcionario que le pasa información y documentación a Royuela.



Si. Royuela tenía dos topos en los juzgados. Creo recordar que eran de la policía judicial y que colaboraban con el por afinidad politica y porque se conocían de hacia tiempo. Royuela al ser subastero era un asiduo de los juzgados.


----------



## circus maximus (26 Ene 2020)

JoseDa dijo:


> Lo de Mena es la versión cañí y más prosaica de lo que este hombre fué en los 60-70 en américa latina en una de tantas organizaciones dependientes de la CIA:
> 
> 
> 
> Hay varios vídeos sobre su primer libro que en su momento fué muy impactante y revelador. Su papel no era el de matón o el de sicario (chacales los llama) sino que ejercía de 'ejecutivo' de las corporaciones americanas como chantajista económico, advirtiendo (con diplomacia) de las posibles consecuencias negativas de no seguir el guión de la política exterior americana..



Muy bueno lo de los asesinos económicos y sus fases para derrocar a los dirigentes que no se plegaban al chantaje.


Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Deitano (26 Ene 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Vamos a ver, no podemos asegurar nada.
> 
> *La prueba pericial sin referentes*
> 
> ...



Este es un excelente comentario. Me pasa parecido. No me resulta difícil creer que hayan pasado cosas como las que se cuenta aquí, vista la impunidad con la que se mueven las personas de ciertas tendencias políticas, pero tengo dudas respecto a las pruebas que se presentan. 

Yo necesito aclaraciones que de momento no aparecen.

Sigo atento al tema, que me parece muy interesante.


----------



## joeljoan (26 Ene 2020)

Si se han cargado a toda esa gente y muchos con poder o medios no quiero imaginarme lo que podrían hacer con un tío normal currante.
Me viene a la mente como se les cae la baba y el peloteo sin razón de ser , de muchos funcis cuando viene alguien importante. Lamentable y es por esas cosas tan simples que creo que pueden llegar a suceder casos como este


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Ene 2020)

A mí lo que más me chirría es que todo absolutamente se lo comunicaran por escrito, o sea dejando pruebas a cascoporro, que son autoacusaciones, es de primero de gangsterismo. 
No se podían reunir o comunicarse por algún otro medio ?


----------



## Uritorco (26 Ene 2020)

Los "mil flecos" que por lo visto quedan por explicar algunos dudan, estan mas que aclarados en los videos subidos por los Royuela. Solo hay que verlos, escucharlos con paciencia, y uno lograra hacerse asi una idea general de lo que paso. El hecho de que los culpables no los hayan llebado a los tribunales es porque "saben" que los Royuela tienen los documentos originales guardados a buen recaudo, en Francia concretamente. Es imposible inventarse una trama asi. La cantidad de tiempo e informacion que habria que disponer y manejar durante años seria completamente desbordante. A lo que habria que agragar el poder hacerse con numeros de cuentas corrientes en el extranjero o de documentos de indentidad de los fallecidos.


----------



## Uritorco (26 Ene 2020)

Los familiares nunca sospecharon nada por la sencilla razon de que los doctores, forenses y peritos judiciales o la gente que corresponda encargada de redactar los correspondientes certificados de defuncion, estaban comprados o al servicio de Mena. Ninguna persona sensata va a dudar de algo asi, maximo teniendo en cuenta que muchas de dichas "muertes" fueron producidas en accidente de circulacion. El asesinato del empresario y financiero Carlos Ferrer Salat, por ejemplo, citado en otro post, lo detallan en el video a partir del minuto 5:05.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (26 Ene 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Los "mil flecos" que por lo visto quedan por explicar algunos dudan, estan mas que aclarados en los videos subidos por los Royuela. Solo hay que verlos, escucharlos con paciencia, y uno lograra hacerse asi una idea general de lo que paso. *El hecho de que los culpables no los hayan llebado a los tribunales es porque "saben" que los Royuela tienen los documentos originales guardados a buen recaudo, en Francia concretamente.* Es imposible inventarse una trama asi. La cantidad de tiempo e informacion que habria que disponer y manejar durante años seria completamente desbordante. A lo que habria que agragar el poder hacerse con numeros de cuentas corrientes en el extranjero o de documentos de indentidad de los fallecidos.



Los papeles de la clínica (no los de Pumpido) los tienen desde hace 15 años, los compró en Francia y ya los presentó como prueba. Entonces "sólo" les acusó de unos 30 asesinatos. Y SI, YA LES LLEVARON A LOS TRIBUNALES POR DENUNCIA FALSA, CON ESOS PAPELES INCLUIDOS. 

Fíjate lo que les importa a los jueces "los papeles" y más cuando presuntamente involucran a fiscales retirados hace 15 años y con una pata más pallá que pacá.


----------



## Uritorco (26 Ene 2020)

Claro que a los jueces "no" les importaba nada esos papeles, teniendo como tenian como "jefe" a Mena. Los jugosos pormemores de todo ello estan de sobra esplicados en las cartas de Mena y en los videos de los Royuela. Gracias a ellos ya conocemos la intrahistoria de toda esa trama con pelos y señales.


----------



## myles (26 Ene 2020)

MgB2 dijo:


> Aqui os dejo un video del Fiscal Mena , mirad lo jodido que esta, muy chocho esta ya, es una entrevista del 19 de Noviembre de 2019.
> 
> Deberiamos hacerle todos una entrevista de sus asesinatos.
> ¿Como te sientes Mena? ¿te gusta matar?, ¿cuanto dinero ganaste con tu banda de desgraciados trabajando para la PPSOE ?






Visto el vídeo del señor,pues si se le ve tieso es mas se le ve bien psoe aquí no defrauda y en ser ordenado con las notas tampoco fijaos en la imagen a la dcha hay "nota" debe ser aficionado a las "notas".Me ha llamado la atención que para estar forrado de pasta gasta muebles cochambre a la vista en cualquier basurero o punto limpio,correa de persiana y "estucao" con muchaaaaa mili.


----------



## Demodé (26 Ene 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Perooooo….. vamos a ver, o me he perdido algo o en la pericial caligráfica certifica que todos los documentos (que tiene el perito en ese momento en su mesa) están escritos por la misma mano.....lo que no nos muestra es qué documentos son esos ni lo que dicen. Lo que yo veo son trozos de escritos que no dicen nada especialmente sustancioso. Perfectamente pueden haberle presentado dos "paquetes" de escritos de Mena con instrucciones a la secretaria sobre a qué temperatura le gusta el café.
> 
> ¿En qué página, de las que podemos considerar sin dudas "peritadas científicamente" podemos leer sin temor a equivocarnos algo que se parezca a un delito?
> 
> Iluminadme. Quiero creer....pero no puedo.



Para eso tendría que prestar el exfiscal Mena su pluma, o un Juzgado que se lo sugiriera, y hacer una muestra que luego se compara por el experto calígrafo, con todo lo demás.


----------



## renko (26 Ene 2020)

Lo acaban de sacar. No os lo perdais.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (26 Ene 2020)

A ver porque nos estamos liando. 

- Una cosa es dudar de si esos papeles, todos y cada uno de ellos y en su totalidad, SON FALSOS. Escritos por un imitador. En cuyo caso, Demodé, tampoco haría falta que Mena prestase nada, ni voluntariamente ni obligao. Bastaría con compararlos con documentos, papeles, cartas, etc. escritos de su puño y letra que con toda seguridad todavía se conservan en los archivos del ministerio.

- Y otra cosa es que yo creo que es posible (y lo ha apuntado otro conforero también) que los papeles que se entregaron en las periciales en realidad no contengan nada "sustancioso". Perfectamente pueden ser escritos reales de Mena apuntando cosas completamente legales. NO LO SABEMOS. Nos tenemos que creer la palabra de los Royuela de que los papeles que entregaron al perito eran en los que Mena se autoinculpaba porque NO LO HEMOS VISTO. Al menos yo no..... tu si?

Y ya es curioso, que gente que se traga que se puede amenazar, chantajear y sobornar a cientos, quizá miles de jueces, fiscales, policías, forenses, abogados etc. y sin que nadie cante además..... luego no tenga ni la más remota duda de que con UN perito se puede hacer lo mismo.


----------



## Uritorco (26 Ene 2020)

Aqui lo teneis, haciendo el signo masón del "ojo". Es evidente que su hermano, Ernest Maragall, que aparece en los informes, lo es tambien.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (26 Ene 2020)

¿De las supuestas víctimas se sabe algo? ¿a qué se dedicaban?


----------



## Alarkos (26 Ene 2020)

Como bien dice este conforero, ciertamente hay razones para dudar. Y debemos. Las pruebas periciales son un aliciente para creer pero ciertamente no están contrastadas ya que desconocemos los documentos de referencia.

Me adscribo en general a todas sus dudas, no obstante, tengo en cuenta por contra algunas razones para creer:

- La falsedad documental que deberían haber llevado a cabo es sencillamente inviable. En este punto no hay mucho más que añadir, miles de documentos escritos a mano (que ni siquiera a ordenador) y concierta coherencia argumental no es un trabajo que pueda realizar cualquiera.

- El detalle de algunas operaciones. Bueno, los Royuela podrían disponer de confidentes que investigaran y filtraran este tipo de información para formular los informes, aún así me parecería muy complicado ya que hay especificaciones muy técnicas de ciertos casos, como el del helicóptero de Rajoy.

- La cantidad de nombres propios con dos apellidos, bufetes de abogados y empresas de distinta índole que están poniendo sobre la mesa con el riesgo que ello les conllevaría en caso de ser estos falsos. Todas aquellas personas ultrajadas no dudaría en denunciarles, ¿no?

- Los documentos estan relativamente bien escritos. Es decir, la calidad gramatical de estos sineramente no se la atribuiría a los Royuela. Son personas muy buenas en investigación pero no les veo como redactores natos.

También existen otras dudas por supuesto. Cuando hablan de que algo ha sido acordado con la polícía científica y demás... ¿a cuantos compran sin que salte la alarma? Tendrían que tener bajo sueldo a personas de toda la península ya que los asesinatos se cometían por todas las provincias.

En fin, esta y otras muchas. No obstante, veremos donde llega esto.



Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Y no debe ser así? Porque si no, yo me presento en la causa dando la palabrita del niño Jesús a ver si cae algo....jaja
> 
> En serio... De verdad, mirad con un poquito de distancia. TODOS les tenemos muchas ganas a los políticos, la justicia politizada, los corruptos, etc... y algunos les tenemos muchas ganas a la izmierda. Por mentirosos, manipuladores, sinvergüenzas, enchufaos, ladrones, etc. Pero, coño, no es cuestión de tragarse cualquier cosa que les perjudique. Eso suele ser "más de su estilo".
> 
> ...





Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Y no debe ser así? Porque si no, yo me presento en la causa dando la palabrita del niño Jesús a ver si cae algo....jaja
> 
> En serio... De verdad, mirad con un poquito de distancia. TODOS les tenemos muchas ganas a los políticos, la justicia politizada, los corruptos, etc... y algunos les tenemos muchas ganas a la izmierda. Por mentirosos, manipuladores, sinvergüenzas, enchufaos, ladrones, etc. Pero, coño, no es cuestión de tragarse cualquier cosa que les perjudique. Eso suele ser "más de su estilo".
> 
> ...


----------



## Demodé (26 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Lo acaban de sacar. No os lo perdais.



Dicen que Ruíz no ha muerto, Royuela padre dice que sabe que vivía en Madrid
Y que hay otro "zulo" (se supone que con documentos), que sabe dónde está
Que Mena pensaba de su hija: "prescindiré de ella si..... (...). Ruíz, (...) Y si María se interpone en tu camino, que no te venza la compasión, acaba también con ella porque es escoria...".

Al final dicen que a través de sus topos que tiene "cerca" de esas personas, saben que están estudiando cómo hacerles callar.......


----------



## Demodé (26 Ene 2020)

myles dijo:


> Visto el vídeo del señor,pues si se le ve tieso es mas se le ve bien psoe aquí no defrauda y en ser ordenado con las notas tampoco fijaos en la imagen a la dcha hay "nota" debe ser aficionado a las "notas".Me ha llamado la atención que para estar forrado de pasta gasta muebles cochambre a la vista en cualquier basurero o punto limpio,correa de persiana y "estucao" con muchaaaaa mili.



Quizá tendría más pasta si no se hubiera gastado como ha dicho, 300000 € solamente en enviarles correos a los Juzgados de dossieres encuadernados, uno con tapas rojas a todos los juzgados de Cataluña, y antes había hecho otro creo que ha dicho.


----------



## Monsieur George (26 Ene 2020)

Y recadito final de Royuela


----------



## Monsieur George (26 Ene 2020)

Bueno..., y acabo de recordar una muerte oportuna y extrañísima... La de Félix Rodríguez de Lafuente. En aquel accidente de helicóptero en Alaska... Su muerte coincidió en plena ola de popularidad suya y la de su serie de documentales. Se ve que un mes atrás había decidido presentarse a la política aprovechando su gancho mediático... Hubiera eclipsado a Adolfo Suárez...

O el incendio del Corona de Aragón en Zaragoza. Es la misma estructura organizativa, que se va relevando con la jubilación y muerte de sus protagonistas.


----------



## Nekeke (26 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Yo creo que para traidor el que los va a superar a todos con creces va a ser _el preparao._
> 
> Este es el que realmente nos va a vender y entregar al globalismo masónico después de permitir la destrucción España. Me lo huelo ya venir. Está en plena sintonia con la agenda progre aunque lo disimule.



¿Lo disimula?. ¿Cómo entonces, con quien primero se reúne nada más pisar por primera vez La Moncloa es con Soros (intentando que no trascendiese)?.
Gran trabajo. Enhorabuena.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Ene 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Nunca te fies de un tio que lleva en su apellido lo que ES . Quique SARASO-la



Para tu información y la de l@s demás forer@s, el apellido vasco *Sarasola* es un compuesto de *sarats* 'sauce' y *-ola* 'lugar (de habitación)', luego su significado es 'lugar poblado de sauces'.


----------



## Monsieur George (26 Ene 2020)

Lo interesante de esta estructura organizativa es que actúa en régimen de "monopolio". Es decir, solo es ella la que tiene *patente de corso *para realizar esta serie de trabajos. La pregunta que me hago ahora es... ¿Quién es la estructura superior que le otorga esa patente de corso y exclusividad? ¿El ministerio del Interior? ¿La masonería?


----------



## Nekeke (26 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> Esa va a ser la prueba del algodón para VOX. Se lo hemos puesto en bandeja
> 
> Si los veis ponerse de lado e ignorar este asunto, es que son un engranaje más del sistema con el cometido que he explicado en el mensaje anterior, ser disidencia controlada y teledirigida.
> 
> ...



He "twiteado" la info a todo el grupo parlamentario de Vox. A ver qué hacen.
Enhorabuena por el gran trabajo. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Alex Cosma (26 Ene 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Lo interesante de esta estructura organizativa es que actúa en régimen de "monopolio". Es decir, solo es ella la que tiene *patente de corso *para realizar esta serie de trabajos. La pregunta que me hago ahora es... ¿Quién es la estructura superior que le otorga esa patente de corso y exclusividad? ¿El ministerio del Interior? ¿La masonería?



Nadie otorga nada, el ESTADO, todo ESTADO, funciona así.
El ESTADO (cualquier ESTADO) es la mayor organización criminal que existe.
El problema no lo tiene el ESTADO, sino el PUEBLO que se cree la mentira de (proporciones cósmicas) de que el ESTADO es la mejor (o única) forma de organización posible.

Como será la cosa (hasta dónde llegará la credulidad de la gente), que el ESTADO ha decidido la sustitución poblacional por inmigración, y la gente sigue creyendo que la cosa va de izquierdas-derechas.


----------



## Monsieur George (26 Ene 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Nadie otorga nada, el ESTADO, todo ESTADO, funciona así.
> El problema no lo tiene el ESTADO, sino el PUEBLO que se cree la mentira de (proporciones cósmicas) de que el ESTADO es la mejor (o única) forma de organización posible.



Pero es que creo que dejar en manos de un ministro o presidente de gobierno, que siempre van y vienen, esta estructura organizativa, me parecería un poco atrevido. Imagina que llega un ministro nuevo, que no sabe nada del asunto, y se encuentra de bruces con el tema...

¿No sería mejor dejarlo en manos de alguna logia masónica?

Respecto a lo que he dicho de un ministro nuevo que se topa de bruces con algo así y dimite...







Antonio Asunción. Ministro del Interior desde el 24 de noviembre de 1992 hasta el 5 de mayo de 1993. Supuestamente dimite por todo el jaleo de la fuga de Luis Roldán. En la época, creo recordar, que estaba muy bien valorado y todo el mundo alabó su dignidad al dimitir...


----------



## Nekeke (26 Ene 2020)

pacoandres dijo:


> Nadie se querella contra él porque fue condenado hace tiempo por ello Ingresa en Brians Alberto Royuela por denunciar falsamente a fiscales y jueces / EL MUNDO
> 
> La verdad es que no hay más que buscar un poco sobre la vida de este tipo y sale de todo: amenazas, chantaje, extorsión, estafa, fabricación de explosivos,... En fin, una perla. Lo que me alucina es que tenga tantos followers



¿Por qué matar al mensajero si lo que dice es verdad?. Lo importante es que sea cierto lo que dice.
Si lo es, es lo más grave que ha pasado en España en las últimas décadas.


----------



## Alex Cosma (26 Ene 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Pero es que creo que dejar en manos de un ministro o presidente de gobierno, que siempre van y vienen, esta estructura organizativa, me parecería un poco atrevido. Imagina que llega un ministro nuevo, que no sabe nada del asunto, y se encuentra de bruces con el tema...
> 
> ¿No sería mejor dejarlo en manos de alguna logia masónica?



Quién dirige todo esto es el CNI, no hace falta ninguna logia masónica (la conspiranoia tiene un pase, pero cuando todo es conspiranoia, queda en ridículo, se auto-ridiculiza, que es el objetivo, por cierto).

El ESTADO, cualquier ESTADO, es ante todo y por encima de todo, el EJÉRCITO.


----------



## Monsieur George (26 Ene 2020)

Aquí una entrevista a Antonio Asunción.

Antoni Asunción: "El PSOE me trató como un proscrito tras mi dimisión"

Al PSOE de la época no le gustó su dimisión. Está claro que se sabía un monigote y que le estaban "haciendo la cama" con el asunto de la fuga de Luis Roldán en sus narices. Deduzco que pensaría que para ser un monigote..., los marrones que se los coma otro.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Ene 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Aqui lo teneis, haciendo el signo masón del "ojo". Es evidente que su hermano, Ernest Maragall, que aparece en los informes, lo es tambien.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 221517



Lo que es "evidente" es que sois unos paranoicos de la conspiración. Aquí tienes a Pascualín practicando uno de sus "hobbies" favoritos, la fotografía:


----------



## Uritorco (27 Ene 2020)

Jose Carretero Domenech, dirigente mason barcelones al que se dirige en una de las cartas pidiendole auxilio su "hermano" el fiscal Mena. Parece que es conocido del ginecologo Carlos Morin, que dirigia las clinicas abortistas de las que Mena sacaba por lo visto tambien tajada.

Un juzgado avala la elección de cargos en la Gran Logia de España


----------



## Adriano_ (27 Ene 2020)

Es curioso como durante el franquismo, ninguno de estos personajes asomaron la nariz por España. Es como si tuvieran un tremendo trauma o un miedo atroz a la junta militar que gobernaba España.

Solo cuando muere Paco y se inicia la transición comienzan a desembarcar en España cual refugiados. Y como se han constituido como una mafia oculta que actúa bajo el paraguas del gobierno del Psoe. Seguirán matando, pero han refinado sus métodos.

Es como si hubieran comprado el país con todo lo robado (y no dejan de robar, por si las moscas).


----------



## Martin Lock (27 Ene 2020)

MrJohnson. dijo:


> Es curioso como durante el franquismo, ninguno de estos personajes asomaron la nariz por España. Es como si tuvieran un tremendo trauma o un miedo atroz a la junta militar que gobernaba España.
> 
> Solo cuando muere Paco y se inicia la transición comienzan a desembarcar en España cual refugiados. Y como se han constituido como una mafia oculta que actúa bajo el paraguas del gobierno del Psoe. Seguirán matando, pero han refinado sus métodos.
> 
> Es como si hubieran comprado el país con todo lo robado (y no dejan de robar, por si las moscas).



Correcto lo que dices, estos grupos estaban esperando a la muerte del dictador para repartirse el pastel que era España.


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Ene 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Pero es que creo que dejar en manos de un ministro o presidente de gobierno, que siempre van y vienen, esta estructura organizativa, me parecería un poco atrevido. Imagina que llega un ministro nuevo, que no sabe nada del asunto, y se encuentra de bruces con el tema...
> 
> ¿No sería mejor dejarlo en manos de alguna logia masónica?
> 
> ...





Este tio fallecio hace pocos años, a ver si es otro liquidao mas...


----------



## myles (27 Ene 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> Quizá tendría más pasta si no se hubiera gastado como ha dicho, 300000 € solamente en enviarles correos a los Juzgados de dossieres encuadernados, uno con tapas rojas a todos los juzgados de Cataluña, y antes había hecho otro creo que ha dicho.



Del vídeo de MEeeeeeeeeeeeeNaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## myles (27 Ene 2020)

A todo esto,el CNI la UCO no sé andaban por les extranjeros detrás de Talibanes o como es que alguien se "mueva" mucho y nadie lo ve,digamos que si tiraban de confidentes y estos ya se sabe a cuantas bandas juegan,como puede ser que entre tanto lumpen no corriese ese nombre del Gran Carpintero que Grandes Trabajos hace PARA TODOS y nadie oímos la sierra.Si ya hubo denuncia con sentencia y se presentan varias causas(todas desestimadas) Igual es demasiado tronco para la espada de motosierra que esperan para tirar por la calle de enmedio,directamente delito de lesa humanidad.....La Haya.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (27 Ene 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Quién dirige todo esto es el CNI, no hace falta ninguna logia masónica (la conspiranoia tiene un pase, pero cuando todo es conspiranoia, queda en ridículo, se auto-ridiculiza, que es el objetivo, por cierto).
> 
> El ESTADO, cualquier ESTADO, es ante todo y por encima de todo, el EJÉRCITO.



Para mí, otra vez dio en la diana, Alex. Voy a empezar a reconsiderar su teoría Estado-Capital, que no me acaba de convencer en algunos aspectos, porque me parece que tiene usted una magnífica intuición/observación para todo.

Lo he dicho desde el principio. No hacen falta 1.100 asesinatos. CON QUE PUDIERAN DEMOSTRAR SÓLO UNO sería suficiente para enmerdar y tumbar toda la judicatura. No digamos a un solo magistrado. PERO NO PUEDEN. 

Es completamente ridículo el número, el sistema y la cantidad de implicados. RIDÍCULO. El que no lo quiera ver, TODAVÍA, que no lo vea....ya caerá del burro. Hace una semana dije que iban in crescendo y que acabarían con delitos de genocidio y que me extrañaba que no hubiesen tocado el 11-M. Pues ya empiezo a leer cosas por ahí y amenazan con que "queda mucho por publicar, lo más gordo". Van a meter Alcasser, el Windsor, el 11-M y el hundimiento de Curro en la Expo92..... hasta que no haya nadie que no se sienta estúpido y ridículo por creer en semejantes patrañas conspirativas.

Y de paso, taparán más de un asesinato de la lista que probablemente haya ocurrido de verdad. WIN-WIN.

Yo ya había apuntado la posibilidad de que a Royuela le vendiesen "papeles falsos" pero pensando más bien en estafadores que conocían perfectamente su fanatismo y sus ganas de venganza (TODO parte de un "conocido" que le dice que Mena guarda los papeles en la clínica). Incluso que lo de que "los papeles eran falsos pero yo no lo sabía" lo fuesen a usar como posible excusa cuando llegue el momento. Pero que el CNI estuviese detrás no es para nada, descabellado. Vamos...."una parte" del CNI porque dicen las malas lenguas que también está dividido...

Ahora, hasta qué punto los Royuela están siendo utilizados por el CNI desde hace años o si, conociendo su indudable patriotismo, realmente están haciendo conscientemente "un servicio por su país" conscientes de la falsedad de casi todo, a la vez que ensucian la imagen de unos enemigos históricos.....eso ya va en gustos...

De momento, si tengo que jugármela a una carta, sigo pensando que todo parte, continúa y termina en los Royuela y unos pocos contactos en la policía y la judicatura. Y que, en principio, no hay más conspiración por parte de la Administración que en vez de querellarse como tanto dicen algunos foreros, dejarle hacer para que se ponga en evidencia. Pero ya veremos...no descarto nada, excepto la historia tal y como la cuentan los royuela y se defiende mayoritariamente aqui.


----------



## Arsita (27 Ene 2020)

¿Que interés tendria el CNI en hacer esto? ¿No es simplemente trasladar el problema?

¿La existencia de influencia masonica es una conspiración a estas alturas?


----------



## Arretranco_70 (27 Ene 2020)

Alarkos dijo:


> Como bien dice este conforero, ciertamente hay razones para dudar. Y debemos. Las pruebas periciales son un aliciente para creer pero ciertamente no están contrastadas ya que desconocemos los documentos de referencia.
> 
> Me adscribo en general a todas sus dudas, no obstante, tengo en cuenta por contra algunas razones para creer:
> 
> ...


----------



## Arretranco_70 (27 Ene 2020)

Arsita dijo:


> ¿Que interés tendria el CNI en hacer esto? ¿No es simplemente trasladar el problema?
> 
> ¿La existencia de influencia masonica es una conspiración a estas alturas?



Pues por elucubrar....podemos pensar que este "escándalo" no llegó a absolutamente nada hace 15 años. Hoy parece que están dispuestos a impulsarlo hasta hacerlo de dominio público......PRECISAMENTE AHORA que todo apunta que se quiere hacer un "reset" de sistema y hacernos comer uno nuevo (federalismo o lo que sea).

Si esto es así, y como dice Cosma, el país realmente es el Estado-ejército (cni) sería una muy buena manera de hacer ver que "necesitamos" un nuevo régimen porque todo lo anterior está podrido. O lo contrario: tapar verdaderos crímenes de Estado disfrazándoles de charlotada ridícula.

Un reset que en el fondo ya sabemos de qué va: cambiarlo todo para que todo siga igual. Especialmente ellos y los hijos de sus hijos.


----------



## Tito Clint (27 Ene 2020)

El que tenga dudas puede preguntarles en el canal de youtube, responden a todos.


----------



## chemarin (27 Ene 2020)

Nekeke dijo:


> He "twiteado" la info a todo el grupo parlamentario de Vox. A ver qué hacen.
> Enhorabuena por el gran trabajo. Muchas gracias.



Bien hecho, pero ya te garantizo yo que VOX no se va a complicar la vida en una nueva batalla contra todo el aparato del Poder, incluso si se limitara a apoyar judicialmente a los perjudicados el recorrido judicial sería cortísimo, ¿es que no veis que los jueces y magistrados también están o podridos o acojonados?


----------



## chemarin (27 Ene 2020)

En todo caso, las dudas razonables que se están planteando por algunos foreros (@Arretranco_70 y @Octubris ) sería conveniente trasladarlas a los Royuela, no le veo NINGÚN SENTIDO que nosotros empecemos a especular sobre algo sobre lo que conocemos muy poco.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Ene 2020)

Esto decae....


----------



## Alex Cosma (27 Ene 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Para mí, otra vez dio en la diana, Alex. Voy a empezar a reconsiderar su teoría Estado-Capital, que no me acaba de convencer en algunos aspectos, porque me parece que tiene usted una magnífica intuición/observación para todo.
> 
> Lo he dicho desde el principio. No hacen falta 1.100 asesinatos. CON QUE PUDIERAN DEMOSTRAR SÓLO UNO sería suficiente para enmerdar y tumbar toda la judicatura. No digamos a un solo magistrado. PERO NO PUEDEN.
> 
> ...



Creo que no me ha entendido usted.
Los papeles de los Royuela son verdaderos, pero eso no quiere decir que la trama sea obra de una logia masónica...
Lo que digo es que esas tramas son HABITUALES, normales, es más, OBLIGATORIAS dentro de un ESTADO.
Y cuando digo obligatorias me refiero a que forman parte de la NATURALEZA del ESTADO.
No existe el ESTADO no corrupto y no corruptor de todo y de todos, no existe, tal es la naturaleza del ESTADO.
El problema no lo tiene el ESTADO (LAS MINORÍAS PODERHABIENTES QUE LO CONFORMAN), sino el PUEBLO, que se cree que el ESTADO es una creación del PUEBLO y para el PUEBLO.

El problema añadido del caso español, es que el PUEBLO también se ha tragado la gigantesca mentira de que todo nos viene de antaño, y que el pueblo español (pueblos peninsulares) es así, somos así, una basura.... Sí, la gente no hace más que llenarse la boca diciendo que ESTO SÓLO PASA AQUÍ, MIERDA DE PAÍS, y bla bla bla. Endofobia pura y dura, de unos y de otros, porque ambos echan la culpa al otro sector.

Endofobia del PUEBLO, creada precisamente por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL para que que el pueblo se odie entre sí, tal y como dijo Maquiavelo.

Todos los ESTADOS, todos, son así... Todos. Repito, todos. Una vez más, TODOS.

El asunto de los Royuela no quedará en nada, porque, precisamente, pondría patas arriba al ESTADO, no a tal o cual partido, sino al SISTEMA.
Y tampoco llegará a nada porque hay más papeles (en ese cajón y en otros) que saldrían si esto se mueve.

Entre bomberos (entre minorías poderhabientes que conforman el ESTADO y el CAPITAL) no se pisan la manguera... La manguera se la pisan al PUEBLO, ahora y siempre.

Y no, los mil y pico asesinatos, con toda su gravedad, no son lo más grave... Hay asuntos de infinito mayor calado que también se ocultan... De hecho, dando una ligera publicidad (con tintes conspiranoico-masónicos) a este asunto, de facto, se consigue ocultar aún más esos asuntos ocultos decisivos. Siempre es así, criticando lo accesorio (personas o colectivos corruptos), se afirma lo principal, el ESTADO como tal.

Para eso sirve ir destapando con cuentagotas las diferentes corrupciones de personas o partidos... para que la gente crea que el problema es tal o cual persona o partido, es decir, "los corruptos", y no el SISTEMA, que como digo, es el corruptor de todo y de todos, incluido el PUEBLO.... 

Sí, estamos tanto o más degradados que el PODER... sobre todo corrupción moral. Mientras no lo aceptemos, y no hagamos algo por remediarlo; mientras no nos rehumanicemos, seguiremos siendo CORRESPONSABLES de todo lo que suceda... y lo que va a suceder es lo que el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL tiene programado, que es la sustitución poblacional por inmigración.


Si sabéis de algo más grave que eso me lo decís.
Saludos


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Ene 2020)

Alguien de vox lo ha hecho publico? Ayer leí que algun forero le envio esta info a todos los de vox en twiter... creo que van a callar como todos.... ya avisamos que se les veia el plumero con el tema jew / etnia / ser tan pro inmigración hispanoamericana etc


----------



## Pabloom (27 Ene 2020)

A lo mejor se lo deberíamos hacer llegar todos los que tengamos cuenta en Facebook o Twitter, a ver si así se animan a investigar y hacer algo.




EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Alguien de vox lo ha hecho publico? Ayer leí que algun forero le envio esta info a todos los de vox en twiter... creo que van a callar como todos....


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Ene 2020)

Pabloom dijo:


> A lo mejor se lo deberíamos hacer llegar todos los que tengamos cuenta en Facebook o Twitter, a ver si así se animan a investigar y hacer algo.



no creo socio, esto es demasiado gordo para todos, hasta yo que llevo 15 años en el mundo de las conspiraciones me ha costado asimilarlo.

Hacer estO público es la destrucción de España, que lo necesitamos ojo, para volver a construirla con pilares fuertes.


----------



## Jurgenz (27 Ene 2020)

Dudo que muevan ficha.


----------



## Conde Duckula (27 Ene 2020)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> no creo socio, esto es demasiado gordo para todos, hasta yo que llevo 15 años en el mundo de las conspiraciones me ha costado asimilarlo.
> 
> Hacer estO público es la destrucción de España, que lo necesitamos ojo, para volver a construirla con pilares fuertes.



De españa no, del régimen. Pues no dudo de que esto esté promovido por los que quieren ahora un cambio de régimen.
Y sean los mismos los que les hacen llegar los papeles de un modo o de otro a los Rayuela. Estos honestamente lo hacen público ¿Que mejor que gente honesta para mover a la gente con sus mejores intenciones? aunque acabe por dirigirlo gente con intenciones oscuras.
Y al final los mismos de siempre los directores en la sombra.


----------



## duf28 (27 Ene 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Pues por elucubrar....podemos pensar que este "escándalo" no llegó a absolutamente nada hace 15 años. Hoy parece que están dispuestos a impulsarlo hasta hacerlo de dominio público......PRECISAMENTE AHORA que todo apunta que se quiere hacer un "reset" de sistema y hacernos comer uno nuevo (federalismo o lo que sea).
> 
> Si esto es así, y como dice Cosma, el país realmente es el Estado-ejército (cni) sería una muy buena manera de hacer ver que "necesitamos" un nuevo régimen porque todo lo anterior está podrido. O lo contrario: tapar verdaderos crímenes de Estado disfrazándoles de charlotada ridícula.
> 
> Un reset que en el fondo ya sabemos de qué va: cambiarlo todo para que todo siga igual. Especialmente ellos y los hijos de sus hijos.



Muy acertado tu comentario. No puede haber ocurrido todo esto, hace dudar de muchos "trágicos accidentes mediáticos" que hemos vivido en los últimos años.

Vamos, dudo hasta del accidente del pobre Koby Briant. Ya veo nada más que ganas de cobrar una herencia.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Ene 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> De españa no, del régimen. Pues no dudo de que esto esté promovido por los que quieren ahora un cambio de régimen.
> Y sean los mismos los que les hacen llegar los papeles de un modo o de otro a los Rayuela. Estos honestamente lo hacen público ¿Que mejor que gente honesta para mover a la gente con sus mejores intenciones? aunque acabe por dirigirlo gente con intenciones oscuras.
> Y al final los mismos de siempre los directores en la sombra.



De España, porque hay corruptos en todos los ámbitos públicos. Jueces, fiscales, abogados, policias, militares, forenses, médicos, políticos, periodistas, profesores...

No solo los que están tras los telones. Este problema, es sistémico.

Es imposible que esto sea Fake, otra cosa es que hay intereses para derribar a la PSOE (suciatas) ya que con este caso quedarían totalmente ilegalizadosl.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (27 Ene 2020)

Ahora es cuando lo de Sonia Mazarowski se ve con otros ojos.


----------



## Pabloom (27 Ene 2020)

Ya, pero es que si esto fuese cierto significaria que España YA HA CAÍDO y ahora mismo estaríamos en manos de una mafia, que mediante el terror y la corrupción, ha convertido nuestro país en su cortijo particular. ¿Cómo puede ser que esté grupo haya estado actuando en la sombra con total impunidad? ¿Quién nos asegura que no hay más como ellos, con idénticos métodos y mismos fines? ¿Cómo de grande es la cloaca? ¿Quiénes manejan los hilos y cuánto tiempo llevan haciéndolo?

El asunto es tan jodidamente grave que ya no es que haya que hacérselo llegar a VOX , sino que yo de ellos (los Royuela) intentaría ponerlo en manos de algún tribunal europeo.



EnergiaLibre dijo:


> no creo socio, esto es demasiado gordo para todos, hasta yo que llevo 15 años en el mundo de las conspiraciones me ha costado asimilarlo.
> 
> Hacer estO público es la destrucción de España, que lo necesitamos ojo, para volver a construirla con pilares fuertes.


----------



## Energia libre (27 Ene 2020)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> Ahora es cuando lo de Sonia Mazarowski se ve con otros ojos.



Es Sandra, ya lo comenté en otro hilo


----------



## Deitano (27 Ene 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Quién dirige todo esto es el CNI, no hace falta ninguna logia masónica (la conspiranoia tiene un pase, pero cuando todo es conspiranoia, queda en ridículo, se auto-ridiculiza, que es el objetivo, por cierto).
> 
> El ESTADO, cualquier ESTADO, es ante todo y por encima de todo, el EJÉRCITO.



Yo creo que muchos pensamos que el CNI es algo que no es.

Dudo que tenga las capacidades que muchos piensan que tiene.


----------



## Deitano (27 Ene 2020)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Alguien de vox lo ha hecho publico? Ayer leí que algun forero le envio esta info a todos los de vox en twiter... creo que van a callar como todos.... ya avisamos que se les veia el plumero con el tema jew / etnia / ser tan pro inmigración hispanoamericana etc



Le puedo asegurar que si yo fuera la persona de Vox a la que le hubiera llegado la documentación, no iba a dar señales de vida al respecto hasta que tuviera clara la veracidad de la misma. Esto puede implicar días, meses, o nunca. 

No se pueden dar pasos en falso.


----------



## Charlatan (27 Ene 2020)

vox no va hacer nada,europa no va hacer nada,nadie va hacer nada......esto solo vale para ver como son las cosas en el narco estado,pero no va a cambiar nada nadie,porque si hubiera justicia aqui,el rey no seria ni rey............


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Ene 2020)

Pabloom dijo:


> Ya, pero es que si esto fuese cierto significaria que España YA HA CAÍDO y ahora mismo estaríamos en manos de una mafia, que mediante el terror y la corrupción, ha convertido nuestro país en su cortijo particular.


----------



## Tigershark (27 Ene 2020)

chemarin dijo:


> En todo caso, las dudas razonables que se están planteando por algunos foreros (@Arretranco_70 y @Octubris ) sería conveniente trasladarlas a los Royuela, no le veo NINGÚN SENTIDO que nosotros empecemos a especular sobre algo sobre lo que conocemos muy poco.



Esas dudas están despejadas en la multitud de video del canal de santiago royuela y de El Arconte , os animo a tragaros sus videos que por lo pronto son bastante amenos a la par de escalofriantes , eso sí es importante antes de juzgar ir sin remoras ideologicas de salida.


----------



## Abstenuto (27 Ene 2020)

Me mantengo escéptico respecto al expediente Royuela por varios motivos:

- Es comprensible la comunicación con el esbirro corrupto de la policía judicial (Ruiz) mediante notas manuscritas pero no encuentro sentido a archivar todas las notas manuscritas de crímenes de los que eres responsable. Entiendo que sean conservadas mientras las operaciones no se culminen pero no destruirlas después es del género tonto. Además son notas explícitas, ni códigos, ni palabras o expresiones clave secretas, ni nada.

- Canta por soleares que, al redactar sus órdenes a Ruiz, en muchas ocasiones Mena se explaye en los motivos por los que se ordena el asesinato. O que mencione a Ruiz que lo ordena "la cúpula del PSOE", lo cual no tiene el más mínimo sentido.

- No he examinado todos los casos pero hay algunos asesinatos a los que es difícil encontrar justificación (ver post #559 de Arretranco_70 en la página 38 sobre el caso de Alberto Pindado). O sentencias compradas que rozan el absurdo o no cuadran con la realidad de los hechos. Por ej. los millones pagados por Núñez para lograr una sentencia absolutoria por un delito de atentado contra el honor de Cruyff en 1997. Aparte del poco sentido que tiene soltar pasta por esta gilipollez, Cruyff recurrió, hubo denuncias cruzadas con acusaciones similares y ambos fueron condenados La Audiencia de Barcelona condena a Núñez y Cruyff por insultos mutuos

- Hay una caterva de frikazos magufos (Lankamp, Rafapal, Rosillo) colaborando en la difusión del expediente Royuela.

--------------------

Eso sí, la currada que se ha pegado el que haya montado esto es para quitarse el sombrero.


----------



## Uritorco (27 Ene 2020)

Si el CNI interviene en algun momento es precisamente para paralizar que toda esa trama y documentacion salga a la luz, pues se tambalearia el Estado.


----------



## Uritorco (27 Ene 2020)

Royuela padre dice en su ultimo video que conoce la existencia de un zulo donde se encontraria todavia mas documentacion comprometedora. Habra que quedar a la espectativa.


----------



## renko (27 Ene 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Si el CNI interviene en algun momento es precisamente para paralizar que toda esa trama y documentacion salga a la luz, pues se tambalearia el Estado.



En el CNI lo que tiene que haber es varios grupos de sicarios como el de Ruiz trabajando a destajo. Qué mejor sitio que el CNI para albergar este tipo de operaciones.

-----------


Este video es bastante jugoso


----------



## Uritorco (27 Ene 2020)

El caso de Sandra Mozarowski apuntaria en otra direccion distinta a la de Mena, concretamente a la fontaneria de la Casa Real...


----------



## Uritorco (27 Ene 2020)

Los negocios demasiado turbios de nuestra monarquia juancarlista. El primer libro lo recomiendo, aunque su autor haya sido el malogrado periodista batasuno Pepe Rey. En el segundo teneis un capitulo bastante curioso de como el Cesid intervino en el caso de Barbara Rey, pues esta tenia guardados ciertos videos muy comprometedores de personajes de alta alcurnia relacionados con el rey Juan Carlos, con el que poder chantajearlos, y que un buen dia le desaparecieron misteriosamente.


----------



## Abstenuto (27 Ene 2020)

La pericial caligráfica realizada en Francia incluye los documentos a partir de los cuales se trabaja:

Pericial caligráfica de las notas del fiscal Mena hecha en Francia en el 2006 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

A partir de la página 171 son notas manuscritas de tareas ordinarias de Fiscalía (entre ellas, por cierto, la orden de acusar a Pedro Varela por apología del genocidio) con las que se comparan las notas criminales. Cita tipos penales y usa la jerga propia de jueces y fiscales. Si es un montaje está curradísimo.

Como ya han dicho antes, el problema es que tanto las notas manuscritas de referencia como aquellas con las que se comparan, pueden haber sido escritas por alguien distinto al fiscal Mena. Por ello, no demuestran que éste sea el autor.


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Ene 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Los papeles de la clínica (no los de Pumpido) los tienen desde hace 15 años, los compró en Francia y ya los presentó como prueba. Entonces "sólo" les acusó de unos 30 asesinatos. Y SI, YA LES LLEVARON A LOS TRIBUNALES POR DENUNCIA FALSA, CON ESOS PAPELES INCLUIDOS.
> 
> Fíjate lo que les importa a los jueces "los papeles" y más cuando presuntamente involucran a fiscales retirados hace 15 años y con una pata más pallá que pacá.



He estado leyendo la sentencia por la que condenaron a Alberto Royuela en 2003. La tienes aquí (pág. 104 y ss.):

Persecución sistemática del fiscal Mena y Jiménez Villarejo a la familia Royuela (3) – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Parece que ni siquiera se llegó a realizar la pericial que validara la autenticidad de los documentos que implicaban a jueces y fiscales porque no había por dónde cogerlos (pág. 118). A no ser que la Agencia Tributaria y las entidades bancarias participen en el complot judeomasónico. Los documentos venezolanos fake están en la página 48


----------



## Demodé (28 Ene 2020)

Aclaraciones sobre una condena a Royuela padre por denuncia falsa (de la que ya han hablado en vídeos, sale en los papeles la intervención de Mena) solicitadas parece por el canal de Youtube "Nostra TV":


----------



## Uritorco (28 Ene 2020)

En este video de media hora, aclaran muchas de las posibles dudas que aun tengan los escepticos y oficialistas al uso del caso.


----------



## Octubris (28 Ene 2020)

Aquí tenemos unas buenas muestras de las firmas de Mena.

Hagamos nosotros mismos de peritos en caligrafía porque si la diferencia entre las firmas aportadas por Royuela y estas (de acceso público y fuente alternativa) son diferencias muy notorias, pues el pastel sería revelado, o la conspiración confirmada.

Primero, la firma del (supuesto) Mena en los papeles de Royuela:

- Pericial caligráfica de las notas del fiscal Mena hecha en Francia en el 2006 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
- página 180, 178, 162 y 161 respectivamente del PDF (cuatro ejemplos de lo aportado por los Royuela).



























Ahora veamos firmas de Mena de OTRA FUENTE que no son los Royuela, en este caso del blog de un abogado que trató con él y tuvo algunas discrepancias con él (por cierto no he mirado si el buen señor falleció misteriosamente).

- Blog: Insisto (o segunda entrega sobre las pretensiones del ex Fiscal Jefe Mena)
- Fuentes: copias de papeles oficales, todas
- Original 1: https://ladoblehelice.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/respuesta_fiscalia_1a_carta_castellvell-copia.gif
- Original 2: https://ladoblehelice.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/firmasftsjc.jpg

Ahí vamos:













¡Brutal!

¿Qué os parece?

Al menos tenemos fuentes...

Mi primera observación es que para ser Fiscal Superior de Cataluña ya se podría haber hecho una firma un poco más complicada de copiar.
Mi segunda impresión es que de las firmas de Royuela, la primera sí se parece aunque un poco aboñigada, pero la intención de trazo está ahí. las otras NO se parecen.

Mena a veces firma con muchas "montañitas" a veces con pocas, pero su firma tiene una inclinación descendiente que las de los Royuela no tienen.

*Por otro lado*

Por otro lado por aquí tenemos también la manera de expresarse de Mena, recogida de lo dicho en un juicio, no sé si eso consta en acta de algún modo o si el abogado de este blog lo transcribe libremente, pero me da que es bastante literal:

- Últimas noticias sobre Tommouhi y el otro



> _"No cantemos victoria, existe una necesidad objetiva de seguridad jurídica para todos los ciudadanos, también para las víctimas; existen necesidades de plazos en la interposición de los recursos. Es decir, si se hace una propuesta que es la que yo sugiero, de reforma, en la reforma de la Ley de enjuiciamiento criminal, aquí tiene que haber unos problemas de plazos, la ley difícilmente va a dar plazos de cuatro de ocho años para recurrir, pero luego hablaremos de ello."_





> _"Pongo esto como ejemplo, que se me sugiere ahora, a bote pronto, como ejemplo de que el legislador puede inventar cómputos de plazos a partir de momentos determinados y muy bien puede decir «cuando se dé estas circunstancias, la aparición del autor auténtico, empieza a correr el plazo para interponer el recurso de apelación», por poner un ejemplo. Quiero decir, que [con] los plazos se puede inventar algo, es cuestión de echar un poco de imaginación."_



Es una forma de expresarse MUCHO MÁS articulada y afilada que la que vemos en los documentos royuelianos mecanografiados que Mena envía a no sé qué amigo para pedir a Zapatero que interceda en su favor en este documento:

- Cartas del fiscal Mena Álvarez a la masonería y al presidente Zapatero en el año 2006 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña







Los dos estilos de redacción no pegan. El segundo, el de los Royuela, es mucho más tosco, frases cortas, menos ágil y más simple.

Aunque claro, dejo espacio abierto a quienes quieran interpretar todo esto de otra manera...

Para mí, está un poco más claro que es falso. De creérmelo 2% paso a creérmelo un 1%, pero más por la "saga" burbujarra que por otra cosa.
En todo caso, no cierro la puerta a ser sorprendido y convencido de lo contrario, todavía.

Saludos,


----------



## Furillo (28 Ene 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Mi vida es una mierda, estoy enfermo.
> MENA ayudame como solo tu sabes hacer.
> Gracias



Te recuerdo que no son una ONGeta y tendrás que apoquinar 60.000 €



Hermoso Raton dijo:


> me imagino que se lo habrán impuesto bajo amenazas de cerrarle la página
> La víctima de 'La Manada' solicita el cierre de Forocoches y Burbuja.info en la denuncia por la publicación de sus datos personales



CLARAmente es el objetivo que persiguen desde hace tiempo, aunque bien mirado, también es una forma de tener monitorizados a los disidentes del sistema.



Monsieur George dijo:


> Lo que me parece flipante después de visionar varios de los vídeos en los que se informa de la muerte de muchas víctimas por suicidio o asesinato es la flagrante corrupción de la policía científica y de los médicos forenses...  Es que se redactaban informes amañados y por encargo. Vamos, que la policía es una casa de putas.
> 
> El año pasado tuve un problemilla infinitesimalmente menor. Vamos, una auténtica chuminada, y tuve la ocurrencia de ir a una comisaría a denunciar para que investigaran el asunto. Respuesta del funcionario, muy amable, por cierto..., "si tuviéramos que investigar ese "delito", nos requeriría desplegar un superquipo, con todo lo que supone de tiempo y gasto". Además, la chuminada de delito, a nivel general, debía ser exponencialmente alta, elevada y común... Vamos..., que tu pones en una comisaría una denuncia..., y seleccionan los casos que a ellos les interesa investigar (mediáticos o políticos, normalmente). El resto de las denuncias permanecen en las comisarías criando polvo o telarañas...
> 
> La sensación que tuve al salir de la comisaría es... ¿Para qué demonios sirve el Estado y la policía si no pueden proteger a los ciudadanos de cualquier delito, por muy menor que sea? ¿En base a que criterios se seleccionan los casos a investigar? Y tiro por elevación... ¿Para qué demonios sirve el Estado si cuándo tengo un problemilla no me lo resuelve? Respuesta inquietante...



 Ésta me la sé, para lo único que sirve el Estado es para controlar a la población y sangrarla con impuestos.

Y respecto a las FFCCSE un apunte, sólo mueven un dedo cuando les afecta a ellos (o familiares / conocidos) directamente. Recordad, aunque lleven pistolitas, siguen siendo funcionarios.



Monsieur George dijo:


> Pero es que creo que dejar en manos de un ministro o presidente de gobierno, que siempre van y vienen, esta estructura organizativa, me parecería un poco atrevido. Imagina que llega un ministro nuevo, que no sabe nada del asunto, y se encuentra de bruces con el tema... ¿No sería mejor dejarlo en manos de alguna logia masónica? Respecto a lo que he dicho de un ministro nuevo que se topa de bruces con algo así y dimite...
> Ver archivo adjunto 221612
> 
> Antonio Asunción. Ministro del Interior desde el 24 de noviembre de 1992 hasta el 5 de mayo de 1993. Supuestamente dimite por todo el jaleo de la fuga de Luis Roldán. En la época, creo recordar, que estaba muy bien valorado y todo el mundo alabó su dignidad al dimitir...



Antonio Asunción también vio movimientos muy extraños entre noviembre del 92 y enero del 93, que probablemente influyeron en su decisión:

El General Sabino Fernández Campo reemplazado como Jefe de la Casa del Rey por el Vizconde de Almansa - La Hemeroteca del Buitre

Mario Conde, De la Rosa, escuchas en el despacho del Rey... etc.

El Cesid no alertó a la policía del nexo de un político con 'narcos'
Recordemos que el Comandante Navarro Benavente falleció casualmente en accidente de tráfico antes de poder declarar en el juicio.
Perote echa toda la culpa de las "escuchas del Cesid" a un comandante fallecido

Todo está relacionado con todo, los tentáculos del Estado son muy largos y nada se les escapa. Es su manera de proceder, como bien dice @Alex Cosma el Estado es corrupto por definición. Si no fuera corrupto, sería otra cosa.


----------



## Abstenuto (28 Ene 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Aquí tenemos unas buenas muestras de las firmas de Mena.
> 
> Hagamos nosotros mismos de peritos en caligrafía porque si la diferencia entre las firmas aportadas por Royuela y estas (de acceso público y fuente alternativa) son diferencias muy notorias, pues el pastel sería revelado, o la conspiración confirmada.
> 
> ...



Hace un par de días intenté encontrar alguna carta firmada por Mena en la red sin éxito. Buen hallazgo.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (28 Ene 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Aquí tenemos unas buenas muestras de las firmas de Mena.
> 
> Hagamos nosotros mismos de peritos en caligrafía porque si la diferencia entre las firmas aportadas por Royuela y estas (de acceso público y fuente alternativa) son diferencias muy notorias, pues el pastel sería revelado, o la conspiración confirmada.
> 
> ...



No es lo mismo firmar una carta oficial que una nota manuscrita, yo mismo hago un garabato de mi firma cuando tengo que firmarle a un cartero la entrega de un paquete, por ejemplo. De la misma forma tampoco es lo mismo un texto de corte profesional o técnico que una misiva dirigida en confianza a un 'hermano'. No me parecen nada concluyentes tus aportes, mucho menos que hayas tumbado nada.
Cuánto listo!


----------



## Octubris (28 Ene 2020)

Mis análisis pacodemierda hechos en media hora (y sin ningún apriorismo más allá del "quiero creer") son un inconveniente para la teoría y lo sabéis. Desde luego, no la revigorizan.

Y no era ni siquiera mi intención. Si alguien quiere desafiar al R78, me parece perfecto, pero se necesita algo más de solidez en la presentación de pruebas.

Si han llegado hasta aquí, pueden hacer más periciales con esas otras firmas que vemos más arriba, están a tiempo - o con lo que puedan encontrar de manuscrito oficialmente por Mena.

Por mi parte, estaré encantado de estar equivocado, pero por ahora la credibilidad es dudosa, y debe (y puede) aclararse más.
Están a tiempo de hacerlo, y someter a prueba pericial documentos oficiales de Mena con su firma.

En todo caso, yo paso de meterme más, porque no quiero joder con los pobres Royuela ni hacer sangre con nadie, que bastantes apuros habrán pasado ya, y que en todo caso me caen muy bién y me parecen muy carismáticos.

Saludos,


----------



## EnergiaLibre (28 Ene 2020)

Los Royuela tienen 36.000 documentos, en serio creeis que son todos falsos?


----------



## Demodé (28 Ene 2020)




----------



## Tin Rope (28 Ene 2020)

Se ha hecho eco Rafapal:


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (28 Ene 2020)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Se ha hecho eco Rafapal:



Resumen para vagos y todavía desinformados. 

Dice que hasta que no caiga el deep state norteamericano, aquí tampoco va a pasar nada en absoluto. 
Los pederastas masones satanistas están bien organizados en todo el mundo.


----------



## Tito Clint (28 Ene 2020)

*Carta de Alberto Royuela a Leticio VI*

*




*


----------



## EnergiaLibre (28 Ene 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Resumen para vagos y todavía desinformados.
> 
> Dice que hasta que no caiga el deep state norteamericano, aquí tampoco va a pasar nada en absoluto.
> Los pederastas masones satanistas están bien organizados en todo el mundo.



Esta todo demasiado podrido. Hay que derramar demasiada sangra para arreglar esto, y no nos veo capaces, y a mi generación (1983) nos enseñaron a no usar la violencia, lo tenemos bien programado, además yo fui el primer año que no hizo la mili por lo que no tenemos conocimientos teoricos ni practicos del arte de la guerra.

Dan ganas de irse a una puta isla filipina y subirse a una montaña alta y dedicarse al celibato.


----------



## potranc0 (28 Ene 2020)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Esta todo demasiado podrido. Hay que derramar demasiada sangra para arreglar esto, y no nos veo capaces, y a mi generación (1983) nos enseñaron a no usar la violencia, lo tenemos bien programado, además yo fui el primer año que no hizo la mili por lo que no tenemos conocimientos teoricos ni practicos del arte de la guerra.



tampoco podrias. Lo mejor que puedes hacer es comentarlo. Toda esa gente vive de estar en la oscuridad como las cucarachas. Si llega el punto en que todo el mundo es consciente se ocuparán los que pueden, que los hay. Hay muchas batallas pero la mas importante es la de las mentes de la gente.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (28 Ene 2020)

potranc0 dijo:


> tampoco podrias. Lo mejor que puedes hacer es comentarlo. Toda esa gente vive de estar en la oscuridad como las cucarachas. Si llega el punto en que todo el mundo es consciente se ocuparán los que pueden, que los hay. Hay muchas batallas pero la mas importante es la de las mentes de la gente.



Ya lo comento, y lo único que voy a conseguir es perder amigos y familia.


----------



## Ludovicus (28 Ene 2020)

potranc0 dijo:


> tampoco podrias. Lo mejor que puedes hacer es comentarlo. Toda esa gente vive de estar en la oscuridad como las cucarachas. Si llega el punto en que todo el mundo es consciente se ocuparán los que pueden, que los hay. *Hay muchas batallas pero la mas importante es la de las mentes de la gente.*



Una batalla absolutamente perdida y por goleada.


----------



## Esse est deus (29 Ene 2020)

Don Zascas dijo:


> *Carta de Alberto Royuela a Leticio VI*
> 
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 222634
> *



MIra que molestar al mismísimo rey con unos falsificados que en Burbuja.info ya han sido identificados como tales. Espero que empuren a este señor por cansino.


----------



## Esse est deus (29 Ene 2020)

Siete7 dijo:


> Esta gente cree que la conspiración es que hay gente dispuesta a tirarse 30 años fabricando docenas de miles de documentos falsos "por joder". Con miles de DNIs, nombres y apellidos, circunstancias y situaciones de gente que ha acabado "casualmente muerta".



DNIs y documentos de extranjería convenientemente inventados. Royuela es un Lope de Vega posmoderno.


----------



## Manufacturer (29 Ene 2020)

Joder, menuda panda de hijos de puta. Con razón ningún personaje público alza la voz contra las locuras genaricas y demás locuras. Aquí quien no cierra filas y baila al son, deja de salir en la foto. Nada que no sospechara ya, pero me deja bastante rayado constatarlo.
Putos masones, que el arcángel San Miguel os pise la cabeza. Amén.


----------



## Loignorito (29 Ene 2020)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Una batalla absolutamente perdida y por goleada.



Sí, pero al final la guerra será ganada. Que se lo cuenten a Pirro, que al constatar sus imparables vistorias dijo: 'otra victoria más como esta y tendré que vovler a Épiro solo'. O eso dicen que dijo.

La cuestión es que informar, desvelar, comentar, es mejor que liarse a matar. Y no es que pueda ser justificable lo segundo, que según la Ley del Talión, lo es, pero solo genera más y más muertes. Hay que persistir informando como ola que desgasta la roca. Y no se nota nada hoy. Ni se notará mañana. Ni en años quizá, pero al fin la roca será desgastada y esa mera 'agua', la destruirá.


----------



## potranc0 (29 Ene 2020)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Una batalla absolutamente perdida y por goleada.



bueno pero nos iremos a la mierda con nuestra naturaleza y no con la suya.
Y no se si bien si esto es fake o no, era un comentario general. En el caso este con tantos numeros deberian haber muchos testimonios, se supone. Igual no los han recogido aun, ni idea.


----------



## Harold Papanander (29 Ene 2020)

"Se non è vero, è ben trovato".


----------



## Conde Duckula (29 Ene 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Aquí tenemos unas buenas muestras de las firmas de Mena.
> 
> Hagamos nosotros mismos de peritos en caligrafía porque si la diferencia entre las firmas aportadas por Royuela y estas (de acceso público y fuente alternativa) son diferencias muy notorias, pues el pastel sería revelado, o la conspiración confirmada.
> 
> ...



La cuestión es que si la firma en los documentos de los rayuela fuera falsa, la firma estaría mucho más cuidada.
La firma en los documentos no oficiales es descuidada por el mismo motivo que el lenguaje no se cuida fuera de las instancias oficiales.

Tu análisis solo le da verosimilitud a los documentos. Lo que si sería sospechoso es que el lenguaje y la firma fueran los mismos que usa en instancias judiciales donde, si, tiene que cuidar las formas.


----------



## Jony (29 Ene 2020)

Joder.Da para una película que englobe todos los géneros.Que barbaridad.


----------



## Jony (29 Ene 2020)




----------



## EnergiaLibre (29 Ene 2020)

Es horrible. Es peor de lo que pensábamos. Sólo les importa el dinero a esta gentuza, ese es su dios iglesia y familia, dinero dinero dinero.

Ayer vi un video de los Royuela, donde contában como obtuvieron todas las pruebas, y de regalo se enteraron que murieron 10 chicas en las clinicas abortistas que tenia el Mena y socios, como las clinicas tenian constancia de que la familia no sabia que las chicas iban a abortar, tiraron algunos cadáveres al mar y otros enterrados por ahi.

Son unos hijos de nadie, no hay sangre suficiente para hacer justicia.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Ene 2020)

Sigo insistiendo de por qué le importa una mierda a la gente

Lo grave no es que se use el estado para matar 1100 personas...

...lo grave es que este hilo no le importa a nadie. Tendría que tener 100.000 mensajes ya y saberlo todo el mundo

Pero no le importa a nadie. Es acojonante lo de este pais


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Ene 2020)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Es horrible. Es peor de lo que pensábamos. Sólo les importa el dinero a esta gentuza, ese es su dios iglesia y familia, dinero dinero dinero.
> 
> Ayer vi un video de los Royuela, donde contában como obtuvieron todas las pruebas, y de regalo se enteraron que murieron 10 chicas en las clinicas abortistas que tenia el Mena y socios, como las clinicas tenian constancia de que la familia no sabia que las chicas iban a abortar, tiraron algunos cadáveres al mar y otros enterrados por ahi.
> 
> Son unos hijos de nadie, no hay sangre suficiente para hacer justicia.



Ahí que quieres que te diga. Madres que quieren reventar a sus hijos, y palman...

...es como a un etarra que le explota una bomba


----------



## EnergiaLibre (29 Ene 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Ahí que quieres que te diga. Madres que quieren reventar a sus hijos, y palman...
> 
> ...es como a un etarra que le explota una bomba



Por favor, no nos pongamos al nivel de esos hijos de la gran puta, nosotros somos cristianos y sabemos perdonar al que se lo merece, además no sabes si algunas de esas chicas han sido obligadas a abortar.

Estas chicas merecen una muerte digna y que la familia lo sepa. Qué escandalo por dios cuantos más videos veo es peor.


----------



## Tigershark (29 Ene 2020)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Es horrible. Es peor de lo que pensábamos. Sólo les importa el dinero a esta gentuza, ese es su dios iglesia y familia, dinero dinero dinero.
> 
> Ayer vi un video de los Royuela, donde contában como obtuvieron todas las pruebas, y de regalo se enteraron que murieron 10 chicas en las clinicas abortistas que tenia el Mena y socios, como las clinicas tenian constancia de que la familia no sabia que las chicas iban a abortar, tiraron algunos cadáveres al mar y otros enterrados por ahi.
> 
> Son unos hijos de nadie, no hay sangre suficiente para hacer justicia.



En el último video del canal de santiago royuela hablan del caso donde Mena pide que se cargen al novio de la hija y habla sin miramientos de cargarse a la hija si se va de la lengua a la que llama mala puta , estamos ante el mal con rostro humano.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Ene 2020)

Tigershark dijo:


> En el último video del canal de santiago royuela hablan del caso donde Mena pide que se cargen al novio de la hija y habla sin miramientos de cargarse a la hija si se va de la lengua a la que llama mala puta , estamos ante el mal con rostro humano.



Tengo la sensacion que lo que ocurrió es que la hija odiaría al padre

Pensadlo:

Él es rojo, educa a la hija como una roja. Sabe a que se dedica su padre y como mujer progre dice que lo largará todo

El padre le argumenta que gracias a él tienen casa grande, piscina, viajes...

...pero ella le odiaría

A partir de ahí se entiende como actuarian entre sí Mena y su hija

Es una suposición, porque tampoco conozco los perfiles de ambos, pero esto cuadraría

Otra cosa mas simple es que la hija fuera una yonki maletófila de las que sale con Johnny Pollatatuada, yel padre, a pesar de ser del PSUC, le saldría la vena conservadora y no soportaria que no salga con un buen partido, sino con un camello

No creo que sea odio por odio, estaría bien saber como es el perfil de la hija, por curiosidad, o que piensa ella del padre, o por que y desde cuando se odian


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (29 Ene 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Los negocios demasiado turbios de nuestra monarquia juancarlista. El primer libro lo recomiendo, aunque su autor haya sido el malogrado periodista batasuno Pepe Rey. En el segundo teneis un capitulo bastante curioso de como el Cesid intervino en el caso de Barbara Rey, pues esta tenia guardados ciertos videos muy comprometedores de personajes de alta alcurnia relacionados con el rey Juan Carlos, con el que poder chantajearlos, y que un buen dia le desaparecieron misteriosamente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 222117
> 
> ...



Gracias!

Enviado desde mi SM-N976B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## daesrd (29 Ene 2020)

Mel_O_Cotton dijo:


> Estoy abierto a ellos



La mejor manera de asumir esos datos y asimilarlos, o no, es realizando uno su propia investigación, yo la llevo haciendo desde hace años. Te recomiendo que, si de verdad te interesa encontrar las verdades del barquero, realices tu propia investigación. No se los años que tendrás, yo tengo 53, y te aseguro que hace 20 años también me faltaban muchos dados. Lo digo sin acritud porque me parece que eres un tio serio.


----------



## Tigershark (29 Ene 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Tengo la sensacion que lo que ocurrió es que la hija odiaría al padre
> 
> Pensadlo:
> 
> ...



Lo especifica Mena en las cartas ,parece ser que la yonki de su hija estaba soltando mucho la lengua entre raya y raya , y por eso se carga al novio que era narco mexicano viviendo en Murcia , parece ser que tenía miedo a sufrir un chantaje y antes de que sucediera tal cosa se lo quita de enmedio .

Tambien hay otro caso terrible cuando el Mena se encoña con una prostituta y esta pasa de el ,hasta el punto de no cogerle las llamadas , hasta que queda con ella y esta le graba en video para poder chantajearlo , al final se la cargan en un motel y ponen patas arriba el piso de chica buscando el video , pues resulta que la prostituta era hija de un empresario catalán de cierta importancia.


----------



## daesrd (29 Ene 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Lo que me parece flipante después de visionar varios de los vídeos en los que se informa de la muerte de muchas víctimas por suicidio o asesinato es la flagrante corrupción de la policía científica y de los médicos forenses...  Es que se redactaban informes amañados y por encargo. Vamos, que la policía es una casa de putas.
> 
> El año pasado tuve un problemilla infinitesimalmente menor. Vamos, una auténtica chuminada, y tuve la ocurrencia de ir a una comisaría a denunciar para que investigaran el asunto. Respuesta del funcionario, muy amable, por cierto..., "si tuviéramos que investigar ese "delito", nos requeriría desplegar un superquipo, con todo lo que supone de tiempo y gasto". Además, la chuminada de delito, a nivel general, debía ser exponencialmente alta, elevada y común... Vamos..., que tu pones en una comisaría una denuncia..., y seleccionan los casos que a ellos les interesa investigar (mediáticos o políticos, normalmente). El resto de las denuncias permanecen en las comisarías criando polvo o telarañas...
> 
> La sensación que tuve al salir de la comisaría es... ¿Para qué demonios sirve el Estado y la policía si no pueden proteger a los ciudadanos de cualquier delito, por muy menor que sea? ¿En base a que criterios se seleccionan los casos a investigar? Y tiro por elevación... ¿Para qué demonios sirve el Estado si cuándo tengo un problemilla no me lo resuelve? Respuesta inquietante...



Están todos los estamentos del estado de pena. Lo que falla es la actitud individual y colectiva de la sociedad. Y los estamentos del estado son el reflejo. Como ya he dicho, la democracia masónica crea un caldo de cultivo asqueroso donde la putrefacción por dentro es lo habitual y la hipocresía y el perjurio manda.


----------



## daesrd (29 Ene 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Parece que en forocoches han abierto un hilo de momento con mas pena que gloria
> 
> Las cloacas del estado. Expediente Royuela. DIRECTO - ForoCoches
> 
> ...



Ese foro va cuesta abajo y sin frenos....al tiempo


----------



## daesrd (30 Ene 2020)

Tigershark dijo:


> Te lo vuelvo a repetir para creer algo hay que ir sin perjuicios y tu tienes un saco de ellos , que si torrentes , que si franquistas , que si ultraderecha .
> 
> Hay un video cerca de las fechas navideñas que el pobre padre se derrumba al hablar de su hijo muerto ,eso no se teatraliza , esta gente se está vengando de ese miserable y de la banda que mato a su hijo , no creo que sea muy dificl de ver..



*Tigershark, es muy sencillo, descartando que sea un troll, lo que ocurre es que hay personas, la mayoría, que sencillamente no están preparadas mentalmente para asumir cierta información, por varios factores, les falta madurez, viven en otra realidad, demasiados prejuicios, etc, etc. 
Si valoran la info, y profundizan por su cuenta bien, y si no, no hay nada que hacer. Por ahí hemos pasado todos. Por eso, en mi opinión, no hay que insistir para que alguien se crea algo, se le da la info y punto. Si la semilla cae en terreno fértil, ya verás que ése individuo se da cuenta de lo que esa info vale. El insistir es contraproducente.*


----------



## daesrd (30 Ene 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Te quedas muy corto. No tiene sentido NADA.
> 
> No hay una sola prueba excepto unos papeles, que en principio eran unas pocas decenas (hoy, son miles ) y que ya fueron utilizados hace 15 años con el resultado que todos conocemos.
> 
> Pero que sepas que mejor te lo callas y te ríes para tus adentros porque si lo intentas razonar y decir, te llamarán enmerdador, intoxicador, subnormal...y te meterán en el ignore.



No pasa nada arretranco, si no te lo crees estás en tu derecho, faltaria más. Yo desde luego no te mando al ignore a no ser que vea en ti actitud de burla. Una cosa es no creer y otra burlarse de los que piensan diferente, eso es de crios, o pero aún, de trolacos maricones, y a esos los mando a tomar por culo al ignore


----------



## cagabandurrias (30 Ene 2020)

Qué curioso: muchos foreros intentan atacar a los Royuela, pero nadie arremete contra el Estado por su inacción ante la acusación de más de 1100 asesinatos ordenados por funcionarios públicos.

Nadie denuncia.
Nadie desmiente.
Nadie se querella.
Mientras los Royuela apelan a investigar los hechos.


----------



## Loignorito (30 Ene 2020)

No sabía que el detonante de esto fuese que, según Royuela, el tal Mena ordenó matar a su hijo Javier. Leyendo la misiva a Felipe VI me he enterado:

Carta de Alberto Royuela a su Majestad Felipe VI Rey de España – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Quizá ya se había comentado en el hilo, no lo leí entero.

Y lo más dramático de esto, es lo que señala @qsrd la indiferencia de la gente. Y supongo que la mayoría pensará que esto es imposible, que no tiene sentido que alguien escriba de su puño y letra todas las tropelías que perpetra. Que sea tan asno. Pero hay que entender primero la mecñanica de pensamiento y procedimiento de algunas personas, acostumbradas a ser precisas en sus acciones y que para ello toman como sana virtud, escribirlo todo para no olvidar nada.

Me estoy leyendo ahora la Carta abierta de Alberto Royuela Fernández dirigida al fiscal José María Mena Álvarez – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña y después de asimliar el estilo del discurso y su forma, debo decir que me convence plenamente de su veracidad. Esto, para mi es cierto. Son notas manuscritas del fiscal Mena y me resulta veraz que haya ordenado estos asesinatos. Esa es la impresión clara que me ha quedado.

Todo esto lo digo por los escépticos. Esta es una sana actitud, no creerse nada de entrada, más es de necios no tomar en consideración algo por resultar a bote pronto increíble. Aconsejo leer estos dos textos al menos. Luego de ello, la disposición de cada cual puede ir ya hacia una parte u otra, pero esto es tan serio, que merece el esfuerzo, pequeño, de hacerlo.


----------



## daesrd (30 Ene 2020)

Octubris dijo:


> Vamos a ver, no podemos asegurar nada.
> 
> *La prueba pericial sin referentes*
> 
> ...



Puedo haceros una pregunta, a ti a al otro forero que duda, (arretranco). ¿Que pensais del caso Alcasser, creeis en la versión oficial o no?, Y en el caso 11S, las torres gemelas, creeeis en la version oficial o no?.


----------



## daesrd (30 Ene 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> A mí lo que más me chirría es que todo absolutamente se lo comunicaran por escrito, o sea dejando pruebas a cascoporro, que son autoacusaciones, es de primero de gangsterismo.
> No se podían reunir o comunicarse por algún otro medio ?



Yo lo veo logico, es la forma mas segura, sólo queda entre mena, el emisario y ruiz. Si usa el telefono es peligroso, lo pinchan, el correo postal, peligroso y lento, señales de humo....tampoco...Si lo piensas, es lo mejor. Yo lo haría igual...¿ Tienes alguna otra idea mejor, aparte de reunirse, que es fastidioso y peligroso por juntarse?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (30 Ene 2020)

daesrd dijo:


> Yo lo veo logico, es la forma mas segura, sólo queda entre mena, el emisario y ruiz. Si usa el telefono es peligroso, lo pinchan, el correo postal, peligroso y lento, señales de humo....tampoco...Si lo piensas, es lo mejor. Yo lo haría igual...¿ Tienes alguna otra idea mejor, aparte de reunirse, que es fastidioso y peligroso por juntarse?



Dice el arconte que es el procedimiento normal en mafias, y es investigador privado así que algo sabrá del tema.


----------



## daesrd (30 Ene 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Los papeles de la clínica (no los de Pumpido) los tienen desde hace 15 años, los compró en Francia



Como que LOS COMPRÓ?? Que yo sepa de comprar nada, los "_papeles_" los consiguió de otra manera. ¿O es que se me ha escapado algo?


----------



## Arretranco_70 (30 Ene 2020)

daesrd dijo:


> Como que LOS COMPRÓ?? Que yo sepa de comprar nada, los "_papeles_" los consiguió de otra manera. ¿O es que se me ha escapado algo?



Pues sí, se te ha escapado algo. LOS COMPRÓ.

Lo dice el hijo en una entrevista de El Arconte hace dos o tres días. En su día ya dije la posibilidad de que los Royuela estuviesen siendo engañados. Aunque sigo creyendo que...voluntariamente engañados. En toda la, en mi opinión, añadidura posterior no cabe ya posibilidad de inocencia. Puede que lo que comprasen a "su amigo" fuesen papeles reales de Mena, sacados de algún archivo del ministerio y no de la clínica (eso Royuela no lo puede saber) y a partir de ellos, imitador "profesional" mediante, absolutamente nada extraño en el mundo de las subastas, montar semejante historia...

Por cierto, os pediría que no me citaseis más en este hilo. Se que me explayado mucho y siempre habrá alguien que disienta o esté de acuerdo en algún mensaje antiguo y te pinche, pero para mí, esto ya es historia. En uno de los últimos vídeos hay algo que me ha hecho cercionarme de que es una bola como la catedral de Burgos. Tengo LA COMPLETA SEGURIDAD. Vamos, de hecho, sencillamente, lo se. Pero también se que la fe suele ser inquebrantable y el que quiere creer, va a seguir creyendo, y aunque tenga las evidencias ante sus ojos, ideará nuevas posibilidades de conspiración para seguir con la trama.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (30 Ene 2020)

daesrd dijo:


> Yo lo veo logico, es la forma mas segura, sólo queda entre mena, el emisario y ruiz. Si usa el telefono es peligroso, lo pinchan, el correo postal, peligroso y lento, señales de humo....tampoco...Si lo piensas, es lo mejor. Yo lo haría igual...¿ Tienes alguna otra idea mejor, aparte de reunirse, que es fastidioso y peligroso por juntarse?



Eso es lógico y que tengan papeles de correspondencia entre sicarios esquivando a Mena, también, no?


----------



## Bimmer (30 Ene 2020)

No os prometo nada pero voy a intentar dar con los familiares de las víctimas, al igual que di con los agresores de este otro caso, teniendo como pista solo sus iniciales y la ciudad donde viven :

Sociedad: - Brutal paliza en el metro de Barcelona, la víctima en silla de ruedas.

He conseguido fotos de ellos, en una de ellas uno de los psicópatas agresores tiene tatuado el 666 en la barriga :








Os preguntaréis : Qué tiene que ver esto con expediente Royuela? Es un ejemplo, esos psicópatas llevan casi 2 años en libertad tras acabar la prisión preventiva y sólo les caerán entre 5 y 8 años de prisión por cometer semejante canallada. A quién le interesan estos castigos tan flojos y que estén tanto tiempo en libertad sin cumplir la pena de prisión?
A los criminales de traje y corbata.

Por qué?
Porque los psicópatas como el de la foto son una pieza más de la pirámide, marionetas que cumplen el trabajo sucio que desde arriba les encargan, por muchos es conocido que los típicos delincuentes de carne de cañón y de cárcel son usados para determinados trabajos sucios a cambio de que les hagan la vista gorda y/o rebajen penas o incluso eliminen pruebas y archiven para que ni anden yendo a juicios.

Pensad lo fácil que es : Un fiscal le hace llegar esta información al del tatuaje del 666 y sus compinches: Os unís a nosotros y cumplís con cada trabajo que os mandemos y os caen solo 5 años de cárcel o de lo contrario os coméis la permanente revisable.
La realidad supera a la ficción, por muy mucho, lo dice muy convencido el juez Baltasar Garzón en un vídeo que sale con el fiscal Mena, dicho vídeo está en la página 13 de este hilo, pone los pelos de punta porque Mena dice lo que Royuela dice que ha hecho Mena y Garzón al lado de este se ríe malvadamente cuando escucha esas palabras. Edito : Contemplad el vídeo, pone los pelos de punta lo que dicen sobre todo porque ahora sabemos que están hasta el cuello de mierda pero se ven y sienten tan intocables que les da igual afirmar entre líneas lo que hacen :



Esto del expediente Royuela no es nada comparado con toda la mierda que está escondida, la cual no he visto pero intuyo porque imaginad por un momento lo que alguien con mucho poder y una mente enferma puede hacer, de verdad, imaginadlo, esto explica la cantidad de suicidios y desaparecidos que hay solo en España. No sé si habéis visto esta película : Saló o los 120 días de Sodoma. En esta película no recuerdo ver sangre pero lo que sí recuerdo es que me ha acojonado millones de veces más que cualquier vídeo snuff porque es muy realista, gente con mucho poder que hace literalmente lo que quiere con otros seres humanos sometidos a ellos.

Tengo que daros una buena noticia y es que esto tiene solución, se puede arreglar a través de que la masa conozca y sepa el iusnaturalismo, el origen del mal es el iuspositivismo, cuando existe una minoría de privilegiados sin control, nunca habrá justicia, para que haya justicia debe de darse que todos seamos privilegiados o no lo sea nadie, os recomiendo muchísimo que veáis estos vídeos en el que lo explican, (estos 2 primeros son de RafaPal) :


----------



## Uritorco (30 Ene 2020)

Hoy mismo una interesante entrevista a los Royuela en un medio digital donde aclaran muchas de las incognitas del caso.

Santiago y Alberto Royuela nos cuentan los pormenores del 'Expediente Royuela': "Así fue como conseguimos toda la documentación" (1) - El Diestro


----------



## ChortinaPremium (30 Ene 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Tengo la sensacion que lo que ocurrió es que la hija odiaría al padre
> 
> Pensadlo:
> 
> ...



La hija estaba saliendo con un narcotraficante Mexicano a si que te puedes hacer una idea....


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 Ene 2020)

ChortinaPremium dijo:


> La hija estaba saliendo con un narcotraficante Mexicano a si que te puedes hacer una idea....



Si esto es cierto. Puede ser algo iniciado desde el principio para extorsionar a Mena. Cuchilladas traperas entre masones.
Mena es perro viejo y antes de llegar a nada más, se lo quita de en medio.
Dicen que es un narco y puede ser cierto, pero... ¿Quien le dice al narco que tiene que ir a seducir a la chica esa?
Ya es curioso que una chica de bien se vaya con un narco y no con alguien de su "Nivel".

Como dicen más arriba, alguien usa al narco, como a los kinkis.


----------



## Rio Revuelto (30 Ene 2020)

Me parece increíble que con la cantidad de nombres y fechas nadie, absolutamente nadie haya ido a por ellos.

Eso, y el silencio cómplice de los medios dan mucho que pensar.


----------



## Conde Duckula (30 Ene 2020)

Rio Revuelto dijo:


> Me parece increíble que con la cantidad de nombres y fechas nadie, absolutamente nadie haya ido a por ellos.
> 
> Eso, y el silencio cómplice de los medios dan mucho que pensar.



A estos dos les está protegiendo alguien muy importante. Eso opino.
Seguro que el tal mena ya ha mandado a alguien a por ellos o bien su sustituto. Si no se los han cargado ha sido porque no han podido.
Me da que estos están tocando muchísimo más los cojones que otros a los que se han cargado los menaboys.


----------



## Mel_O_Cotton (30 Ene 2020)

daesrd dijo:


> La mejor manera de asumir esos datos y asimilarlos, o no, es realizando uno su propia investigación, yo la llevo haciendo desde hace años. Te recomiendo que, si de verdad te interesa encontrar las verdades del barquero, realices tu propia investigación. No se los años que tendrás, yo tengo 53, y te aseguro que hace 20 años también me faltaban muchos dados. Lo digo sin acritud porque me parece que eres un tio serio.



El problema es la abrumadora cantidad de temas de investigación y la cantidad de información en cada uno de esos temas. ¿Vacunas, cambio climático, Alcásser, llegada del hombre a la luna, Royuela, holocausto?. Vamos, ni a plena dedicación se puede abarcar un tema, si lo que se pretende es realizar una investigación seria. Ya sé que es muy cómodo dejar que sean los otros los que separen el grano de la paja, pero una vez hecho, si lo que se pretende es que todo el mundo sepa la verdad, el investigador debería hacerlo de buen grado.


----------



## Bimmer (30 Ene 2020)

Mel_O_Cotton dijo:


> El problema es la abrumadora cantidad de temas de investigación y la cantidad de información en cada uno de esos temas. ¿Vacunas, cambio climático, Alcásser, llegada del hombre a la luna, Royuela, holocausto?. Vamos, ni a plena dedicación se puede abarcar un tema, si lo que se pretende es realizar una investigación seria. Ya sé que es muy cómodo dejar que sean los otros los que separen el grano de la paja, pero una vez hecho, si lo que se pretende es que todo el mundo sepa la verdad, el investigador debería hacerlo de buen grado.



Es humanamente imposible conocer la verdad de cada tema por el exceso de información que hay en internet pero no es necesario conocerla.

Hay que ir a la base de todo, la base se encuentra en la manipulación, para que una mayoría, llamémosle : "masa", esté manipulada, es necesario que una minoría no lo esté y sea la que manipula a la masa. Esta manipulación nos la encontramos desde bien pequeños en el sistema educativo, se trata de la psicología de masas, dicho sistema se encarga de que las mentes más creativas como las de los niños se atrofian teniendo que memorizar temario (obviamente manipulado en pro del Estado) como papagayos, consumiendoles toda la energía, la cuál se remata con actividades extraescolares y los deberes para casa.

Por esta razón, la masa cuando es adulta ha sido anulada como ser humano, no reflexiona, no crea porque no es creativa, no cuestiona, obedece porque desde pequeña ha sido obligada a hacerlo en el sistema educativo, por eso se acata sin rechistar los robos legales del Estado llamados impuestos y con estos se mantienen a los mayores psicópatas que nos gobiernan y les siguen : la clase política y sus redes clientelares. Por eso se cumple sin rechistar ni cuestionar el tener que cambiar lo que la naturaleza nos da : tiempo, por un invento de un hombre : dinero. El dinero solo existe en la mente, es manipulación, dinero es cualquier cosa en la que se tenga fé e interés en obtener una deuda, todo el sistema se basa en la manipulación, todo funciona mediante manipulación, lo único que hay que hacer es ir en contra de todo lo que hace la masa, yo lo hago y me va muy bien, he conocido a gente que ha sido educada sin ir a la fábrica de adoctrinamiento llamada colegio y universidad, y creedme, están en otro nivel, muy pero que muy por encima de la masa que va al colegio y universidad, tienen en común que son muy sanos tanto mentalmente como físicamente, por supuesto no participan en las elecciones.
En resumen : Hay que ir contracorriente de la masa para que nuestras vidas vayan a mejor en todo.


----------



## allseeyingeye (30 Ene 2020)

a mi lo que me esta shockeando es que

A PESAR DE QUE LLEVO AÑOS POR AQUI DENUNCIANDO "CONSPIRACIONES" Y CORRUPCIONES EN OPOSICIONES Y COSAS ASI

esto supera en ordenes de magnitud la maldad que pensaba que habria aqui en España

y sobre todo, sobre todo, que si nos fijamos..


el problema no es tanto ALGUNOS PSICOPATAS MANIPULADORES ORGANIZADOS


EL PROBLEMA ESTAMOS VIENDO QUE ES COMO ESTOS PUTOS PSICOPATAS ESTROPEAOS DE LA CABEZA CONSIGUEN QUE TODOS TRAGEMOS CON SUS PRACTICAS MAFIOSAS!!

es decir, como irian haciendo que absolutamente cualquier mindundi trague sin que haya resortes en el ESTADO

sociedad civil

colectivos civiles

o personas con poder o sin el

que se organicen para "REGULAR" o DESBARATAR estas mierdas

todos pensabamos que esto seria un "resorte automatico" del Estado o de la "Sociedad Civil"

y ahora estamos viendo que joder, es que parece que hubiera que hacerlo "a pulso" desde cero otra puta vez

AUN ASI ESA SENSANCION DE "INDEFENSION" ES PRECISAMENTE LO QUE HACE QUE MUCHA GENTE ENTRE
MODO "MENTALIDAD VICTIMA"

que bien captado esta pobre charo abrumada por la life del universo charil femenino
como para hablarle a la pobre de conspiraciones (bueno ultimanete sip) bastante tiene ella con los limites autoimpuestos por antes por los curas y ahora por los feminzis masonico satanicos mas perdidos que ellas


ESTO QUE LE PASA A LA CHARI DE AQUI nos pasa a todos a ratos
la cuestion a ver como nos vacunamos
1280 × 720





"INDEFENSION APRENDIDA"

que son precisamente los "mindset" favoritos en los que las mentalidad psicopaticas o de toda institucion piramidal que pretende abusar de los demas

tambien hay que tener cuidado de no caer en la otra trampa del "SOLIPSISMO" y del CULTO AL EGO y AL YO
que esta mas o menos en la otra polaridad de "OLE MI POLLA" y "CULTO A MI POLLA CENTRO DEL UNIVERSO" que es en el que andan los colgaos estos otros


----------



## circus maximus (30 Ene 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> A estos dos les está protegiendo alguien muy importante. Eso opino.
> Seguro que el tal mena ya ha mandado a alguien a por ellos o bien su sustituto. Si no se los han cargado ha sido porque no han podido.
> Me da que estos están tocando muchísimo más los cojones que otros a los que se han cargado los menaboys.



A mi me tiene pinta de ser una guerra entre las cloacas del estado. Me recuerda a El Padrino y las guerras entre clanes que se daban cada ciertos años para "limpiar la mala sangre" 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Victoria (30 Ene 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Es humanamente imposible conocer la verdad de cada tema por el exceso de información que hay en internet pero no es necesario conocerla.
> 
> Hay que ir a la base de todo, la base se encuentra en la manipulación, para que una mayoría, llamémosle : "masa", esté manipulada, es necesario que una minoría no lo esté y sea la que manipula a la masa. Esta manipulación nos la encontramos desde bien pequeños en el sistema educativo, se trata de la psicología de masas, dicho sistema se encarga de que las mentes más creativas como las de los niños se atrofian teniendo que memorizar temario (obviamente manipulado en pro del Estado) como papagayos, consumiendoles toda la energía, la cuál se remata con actividades extraescolares y los deberes para casa.
> 
> ...



Me interesa mucho lo que cuentas sobre las personas no escolarizadas. 
Yo tengo un bebé, aún es muy peque sólo tiene 6 meses, pero mi decisión hoy por hoy es educarlo en casa, si puedo. 
Para los profanos al tema esto se llama homeschooling o unschooling (más libre). 

Conozco a niños pequeños y familias que educan en casa pero no he podido hablar con ninguna persona adulta que no haya pisado un centro escolar y me interesa... Por eso, aunque sea un poco off topic, creo que no pasaría nada si @Bimmer me comenta en un post un poquito sobre cómo ha conocido a esas personas y sus impresiones... Nada, un sólo post de inciso al tema Royuela. 

Por cierto, alguien a quien sigo y cuyo enfoque es lúcido y antisistema es Pedro García Olivo, él se define como antiprofesor así que imaginaros...


----------



## Antierudito (30 Ene 2020)

¿Pero os lo creéis? A mí me parece una muy currada pero inventada historia. 

No veo la forma de que varias personas dejen toda esa información comprometedora, y encima escrita a mano. Tampoco de que lleguen de varias fuentes a las mismas manos.

No sé, me parece algo que de ser cierto sería un escándalo pero bastante difícil de creer. Al menos no lo veo probado con la información que hay hasta ahora.


----------



## allseeyingeye (30 Ene 2020)

Antierudito dijo:


> ¿Pero os lo creéis? A mí me parece una muy currada pero inventada historia.
> 
> No veo la forma de que varias personas dejen toda esa información comprometedora, y encima escrita a mano. Tampoco de que lleguen de varias fuentes a las mismas manos.
> 
> No sé, me parece algo que de ser cierto sería un escándalo pero bastante difícil de creer. Al menos no lo veo probado con la información que hay hasta ahora.



yo creo las cosas

a veces creo que esta NOVELADO

otras veces pienso que tiene bastante de REAL

pueden ser la dos cosas es dificil decir


en cualquier caso PARECE EVIDENTE QUE ALGO HAY


quizas pudieran haber "Novelado" trozos

o quizas haber RELLENADO HUECOS

o haber conocido cosas que mas o menos pasaron y haber FABRICADO LAS EVIDENCIAS de cosas que son mas o menos reales

a) el caso que alguna conexion con lo REAL PARECE QUE TIENE
b)y tambien a trozos parece que noto cierta "novelacion"
c) el problema es que LOS MALOS tambien se dejan influenciar por el mundo de la ficcion y acaan haciendo cosas que aprenden del UNIVERSO CULTURAL

por ejemplo se dice que lo de enterrar a la gente en CAL VIVA es algo de las novelas que en realidad no funciona tanto como se dice
pero que la trama de GAL habria usado POR QUE LO VIERON LAS NOVELAS


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (30 Ene 2020)

Antierudito dijo:


> ¿Pero os lo creéis? A mí me parece una muy currada pero inventada historia.
> 
> No veo la forma de que varias personas dejen toda esa información comprometedora, y encima escrita a mano. Tampoco de que lleguen de varias fuentes a las mismas manos.
> 
> No sé, me parece algo que de ser cierto sería un escándalo pero bastante difícil de creer. Al menos no lo veo probado con la información que hay hasta ahora.



Sí la verdad es que es necesario ser muy tonto para que te pillen 30000 documentos.


----------



## corto maltes (30 Ene 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> a mi lo que me esta shockeando es que
> 
> A PESAR DE QUE LLEVO AÑOS POR AQUI DENUNCIANDO "CONSPIRACIONES" Y CORRUPCIONES EN OPOSICIONES Y COSAS ASI
> 
> ...



Si cualquiera de los aludidos pusiera una queja a youtube les borraban el canal.. y ahi siguen mes tras mes, y hablamos de aludidos que son despachos de abogados, fiscales, empresarios..

Pues eso es lo realmente inquietante de ese canal..

El primer hilo que se abrio sobre esto fue mio en agosto
Estoy viendo un canal de Youtube sobre crimenes de estado en España y..


----------



## Sapere_Aude (30 Ene 2020)

Lady Victoria dijo:


> Me interesa mucho lo que cuentas sobre las personas no escolarizadas.
> Yo tengo un bebé, aún es muy peque sólo tiene 6 meses, pero mi decisión hoy por hoy es educarlo en casa, si puedo.
> Para los profanos al tema esto se llama homeschooling o unschooling (más libre).
> 
> ...



Pedro García Olivo es progre. Yo te recomiendo a John Taylor Gatto y a Dorothy Sayers. Del primero tienes una entrevista de 5 horas subtitulada y varios libros. De la segunda un pequeño ensayo sobre el Trivium (educación clásica).

En EE.UU. es donde más material hay sobre el tema. 

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Manufacturer (30 Ene 2020)

Antierudito dijo:


> ¿Pero os lo creéis? A mí me parece una muy currada pero inventada historia.
> 
> No veo la forma de que varias personas dejen toda esa información comprometedora, y encima escrita a mano. Tampoco de que lleguen de varias fuentes a las mismas manos.
> 
> No sé, me parece algo que de ser cierto sería un escándalo pero bastante difícil de creer. Al menos no lo veo probado con la información que hay hasta ahora.



Es muy difícil inventar causas de muertes tan aproximadas a las verdades oficiales, dar fechas y horas exactas, así como motivaciones tan verosímiles como para llevarlas a cabo. 
A estos señores no se les denuncia por difamación, porque tendrían que investigar si dicen la verdad, y hay documentación más que de sobra para realizar una pericial caligráfica y comprobar que coincide el tipo de letra. (Aunque el tal Mena haya intentado cambiar su letra, son muchos años de profesión)


----------



## allseeyingeye (30 Ene 2020)

ESTABA BUSCANDO DOS EJEMPLOS EN EL MUNDO DE LA FICCION Y DE LA MAL LLAMADA "CULTURA POPULAR"

PARA ILUSTRAR EL USO DE LOS "FLYERS" EN LA CULTURAS CRIMINALES DE TODO EL MUNDO
y no encuentro ahora
pero es un HECHO.
como EFECTIVAMENTe notas manuscritas son la forma de funcionar de las mafias carcelarias
que no son otra cosa que LAS MAFIAS DE SERVICIOS SECRETOS y SOCIEDADES SECRETAS / DEEP STATE que tambien intentan controlar las prisiones
hay trillones de ejemplos de uso para controlar todas las falsas "guerras" entre bandas y todo el tema de las prisiones en los USA al menos




TAMBIEN EL EJEMPLO DE LAS TRIADAS CHINAS, QUE SON MAS DE LO MISMO SOCIEDADES SECRETAS
ESTOS ABIERTAMETNE SE COMUNICA (QUE SE SEPA A NIVEL PACO) POR NOTITAS (FLYERS)

a) por tradicion o primero = FUNCIONA

b) por que no se fian una puta mierda de tecnologia y hacen bien . maxime hoy con la CUANTICA


c) Donde dicen que es lo mas normal del mundo que te llame una "PERSONA" (si eres un fulano en esos rollos) con voz de mujer, te cuente DE TODO Y HABLE SABIAMENTE Y LO SEPA TODO, pero NO SEA UNA PERSONA  tradicional basa en carbono. 


d) con lo cual AHORA ENCIMA YA SI QUE SI, sobre todo chinitos tradicionales se supone que SI ANTES YA ERA DE MENSAJITOS, AHORA YA SI QUE SI MUCHO MAS







CURIOSO COMO LOS DOS VIDEOS QUE ME HA SACADO YOUTUBE QUE ERAN LOS UNICOS MEDIO QUE PODIA ILUSTRAR EL TEMA DE LOS FLYERS DE LAS MAFIAS CHINAS


Uno tenia 1777 views

y el otro duraba 1:17 minutos

gracias I.A. de google xDD









esto es para entender como se llega al asesinato por notitias
este es el tipico poli corrupto low cost de mierder
que cae bien a ratos
pero basicamente JODE A TODO EL MUNDO que esta trabajando y tratando de buscarse la vidilla honestamente por que un puto psicopata desconectao de la vida








_A ESTA ESCENA SE LLEGA CUANDO LA MAFIA CHINA HASTA LOS COJONES DEL POLI CORRUPTO 
YA NO LE PASA MAS Y LE DICEN "HASTA AQUI"_
_Y CREO QUE SE DA EL ENCARGO _

CON UNA NOTITA PASADA A MANO.
OLD SYTLE
y si no es en esta escena, es otra de Jet Li  donde las notas se las pasan con una niña chica
todo a todo mano


----------



## DoctorKaputo (30 Ene 2020)

Van2 dijo:


> Si fuera todo falso, ahora tendrían una oportunidad de oro para machacar a los Royuela, ya que tantas ganas le tienen. Los pueden denunciar por una larga lista de delitos, no sé a qué esperan. Pero no hay que olvidar que entre los muchos detalles de la autoría estarían también *LAS HUELLAS *dejadas en los supuestos documentos.
> 
> Tengamos en cuenta que aunque los supuestos documentos fueran reales, una fiscalía del Estado con un competente equipo de abogados con la capacidad de "estimular" convenientemente ciertos ejpertos, podría crear facilmente una "duda jurídica razonable" a propósito de la autoría y salir airoso, pero si hay huellas ... hmmm ... se jode el invento ...
> 
> ...



Pero este asunto concreto no les interesa utilizarlo para reventarlo todo porque está urdido por la masonería y el PSOE, que son pro NOM.
Si fuera de la derecha ya habría salido en el telediario, Anarosa y el gordo de la sexta.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (30 Ene 2020)

Los capos de la mafia utilizan los _pizzini_ para comunicarse o dar ordenes. Son papelitos pequeños.Es la forma más segura.


----------



## allseeyingeye (30 Ene 2020)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> Los capos de la mafia utilizan los _pizzini_ para comunicarse o dar ordenes. Son papelitos pequeños.Es la forma más segura.



eso eso
es que yo creo que
EN ESE ASPECTO AL MENOS no es tan increible

por que cantidad de mafias de todo el mundo utilizan estas cosas, ya tenemos

a) TRIADAS CHINAS

b) MAFIAS ITALINAS PARAMASONICAS / VATICANAS / LOGIA P2

c) MAFIAS DE LAS CARCELES TIPO MJ13 Y TODAS ESAS QUE DEPENDEN DE SKULL AND BONES Y MIERDAS DE ESAS

d) suma y sigue

638 × 479





255 × 254


514 × 640


----------



## chemarin (30 Ene 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Pues sí, se te ha escapado algo. LOS COMPRÓ.
> 
> Lo dice el hijo en una entrevista de El Arconte hace dos o tres días. En su día ya dije la posibilidad de que los Royuela estuviesen siendo engañados. Aunque sigo creyendo que...voluntariamente engañados. En toda la, en mi opinión, añadidura posterior no cabe ya posibilidad de inocencia. Puede que lo que comprasen a "su amigo" fuesen papeles reales de Mena, sacados de algún archivo del ministerio y no de la clínica (eso Royuela no lo puede saber) y a partir de ellos, imitador "profesional" mediante, absolutamente nada extraño en el mundo de las subastas, montar semejante historia...
> 
> Por cierto, os pediría que no me citaseis más en este hilo. Se que me explayado mucho y siempre habrá alguien que disienta o esté de acuerdo en algún mensaje antiguo y te pinche, pero para mí, esto ya es historia. En uno de los últimos vídeos hay algo que me ha hecho cercionarme de que es una bola como la catedral de Burgos. Tengo LA COMPLETA SEGURIDAD. Vamos, de hecho, sencillamente, lo se. Pero también se que la fe suele ser inquebrantable y el que quiere creer, va a seguir creyendo, y aunque tenga las evidencias ante sus ojos, ideará nuevas posibilidades de conspiración para seguir con la trama.



¿Por qué estás seguro de que todo este asunto es una bola? A mí tampoco me huele bien, estos documentos manuscritos por Mena iban dirigidos a diferentes personas, en muchos casos sin relación entre ellas, ¿cómo han podido ser agrupadas? ¿Quién pudo hacerlo si Mena solía decir que se destruyera una vez leído?


----------



## joeljoan (30 Ene 2020)

renko dijo:


> En el CNI lo que tiene que haber es varios grupos de sicarios como el de Ruiz trabajando a destajo. Qué mejor sitio que el CNI para albergar este tipo de operaciones.
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...



Pues hay una entrevista en el canal 3/24 en catalán a Cesáreo Rodríguez Aguilera que es bastante jugosa, si podéis verla merece la pena.....para mí que era una persona además de magistrado bien enterado y muy crítico con el sistema actual los tecnócratas y como se están haciendo las cosas en Europa.
Hecharle un ojo si podéis es en catalán pero no es difícil de entender


----------



## Manufacturer (30 Ene 2020)

Up


----------



## Bimmer (30 Ene 2020)

Lady Victoria dijo:


> Me interesa mucho lo que cuentas sobre las personas no escolarizadas.
> Yo tengo un bebé, aún es muy peque sólo tiene 6 meses, pero mi decisión hoy por hoy es educarlo en casa, si puedo.
> Para los profanos al tema esto se llama homeschooling o unschooling (más libre).
> 
> ...



A priori puede parecer off topic pero pienso que tiene mucho que ver con el tema, pues personalmente dudo mucho de que los hijos de la gente muy poderosa, y cuando digo poderosa me refiero al de la organización que no conoce ni el que está por encima y cubre las espaldas del fiscal Mena, vayan tan si quiera a un centro privado de los más caros, estoy seguro de que son educados en casa y desde bien pequeños les enseñan Derecho, especulación en los mercados financieros y por supuesto perlas como la ley del almirantazgo, vaya, justo lo contrario a lo que nos han enseñado a la mayoría de mortales que hemos ido a la escuela, curioso sobre todo que no nos enseñen Derecho desde bien pequeños, no se les vaya a joder el sistema...


Al primero lo conocí de pequeño en un equipo de fútbol, todos le teníamos envidia porque no iba al colegio y le preguntábamos lo que dábamos en la escuela, algunas cosas no las sabía pero salía con otros temas muchos más complejos para nuestra edad que nosotros ni nos enterábamos de lo que decía, lo más destacado era la manera de expresarse que parecía mucho más mayor que el resto teniendo la misma edad y siempre estaba muy simpático a diferencia de nosotros, recuerdo que la mayoría de padres miraban por encima del hombro a los de este niño y sobre todo las madres de manera descarada marginaban a la madre del chico, de hecho en algunos cumpleaños no era invitado, a través de este chico, años más tarde conocí a otras dos personas que también eran educadas en casa e igualmente demostraban mucha mayor madurez para la edad que tenían, gran cultura general y sobre todo eran auténticas máquinas en lo que les gustaba, también se percibía que eran muchísimo más alegres y energéticos que el resto y sobre todo las ganas de aprender cosas nuevas mientras que el resto íbamos a regañadientes al instituto, con actitud pasiva total, aprobando exámenes pero sin aprender absolutamente nada, cuando aprendes a ir en bici ya pueden pasar años sin subirte a una que no se te va a olvidar, en cambio, ponte a recitar un tema de historia o hacer integrales sin mirarlo en vídeo...

Lo natural es educar y enseñar en casa, si se tiene un hijo es para pasar el máximo tiempo con él desde que es un bebé hasta que acaba la adolescencia, te recomiendo ver vídeos sobre educar en casa de esta abogada, orienta a la gente con todo lo relacionado al tema, la legalidad, etc. Saludos.


----------



## Tito Clint (30 Ene 2020)

En directo:
*Caso #Royuela // Graves acusaciones contra fiscales y políticos españoles // Santi Royuela

*


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (30 Ene 2020)

Celades también se moja:





¿No lo ha 'posteado' nadie, nor?


----------



## allseeyingeye (30 Ene 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Pues sí, se te ha escapado algo. LOS COMPRÓ.
> 
> Lo dice el hijo en una entrevista de El Arconte hace dos o tres días. En su día ya dije la posibilidad de que los Royuela estuviesen siendo engañados. Aunque sigo creyendo que...voluntariamente engañados. En toda la, en mi opinión, añadidura posterior no cabe ya posibilidad de inocencia. Puede que lo que comprasen a "su amigo" fuesen papeles reales de Mena, sacados de algún archivo del ministerio y no de la clínica (eso Royuela no lo puede saber) y a partir de ellos, imitador "profesional" mediante, absolutamente nada extraño en el mundo de las subastas, montar semejante historia...
> 
> Por cierto, os pediría que no me citaseis más en este hilo. Se que me explayado mucho y siempre habrá alguien que disienta o esté de acuerdo en algún mensaje antiguo y te pinche, pero para mí, esto ya es historia. En uno de los últimos vídeos hay algo que me ha hecho cercionarme de que es una bola como la catedral de Burgos. Tengo LA COMPLETA SEGURIDAD. Vamos, de hecho, sencillamente, lo se. Pero también se que la fe suele ser inquebrantable y el que quiere creer, va a seguir creyendo, y aunque tenga las evidencias ante sus ojos, ideará nuevas posibilidades de conspiración para seguir con la trama.



Pueden ser las dos cosas

a mi me da la impresion de las dos cosas como he dicho antes, despues he leido esto

que parece que algo pudiera ser real

y quizas otras partes puedan estar noveladas

imposible saber


----------



## Energia libre (30 Ene 2020)

∆∫ ηΣ†ώøπK∞ dijo:


> Celades también se moja:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo acaban de sacar


----------



## Uritorco (30 Ene 2020)

Los Royuela no estan siendo engañados por nadie. En la entrevista de Eldiestro de hoy aclaran los pormenores de todo este asunto. Aunque su eco sigue siendo todavia marginal, me alegro que se vayan sumando poco a poco otros medios digitales a la hora de poner encima de la mesa esta trama criminal.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Ene 2020)

¿Que medios han tocado el asunto?

Estoy viendo que incluso gente que conoce esto pasa de todo. Es acojonante

Yo lo que no me acabo de creer es el pasotismp total, de veras, ese es mi asombro

Que los rojos maten 1100 no lo sabia, pero siempre les he visto capaces de hacerlo, y esperaba que sucediera en el futuro

Pero que la gente sople de esto es lo que mas miedo me da. Es que a nadie le importa una mierda. Esto sí que me está acojonando

¿Como puede ser, coño?


----------



## Energia libre (30 Ene 2020)

Joder acabo de ver el video de Celades y o son los Royuela los mejores actores que yo he conocido o todo lo que dicen ES VERDAD.


----------



## ChortinaPremium (30 Ene 2020)

Dejo aquí una entrevista que les hicieron hace poco en un diario que parece "de derechas" cuentan un poco como obtuvieron los papeles y el porqué se pusieron a investigar por así decirlo.

Santiago y Alberto Royuela nos cuentan los pormenores del 'Expediente Royuela': "Así fue como conseguimos toda la documentación" (1) - El Diestro


----------



## Loignorito (30 Ene 2020)

∆∫ ηΣ†ώøπK∞ dijo:


> Celades también se moja:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya en los principios del vídeo, minuto 10 aprox., Royuela afirma haber enviado una denuncia por cada caso de asesinato. Mil y pico denuncias a mil y pico juzgados distintos, certificadas y con acuse de recibo. Le contestaban que se llo habían transmitido al Ministerio Fiscal y luego nada. Cuenta también, no creo que en todos lo casos, él reclamó a los jueces, que si eran denuncias falsas 'por favor (sic)' le denunciasen a él, cosa que no ha sucedido. Señores, este caso es cierto, Royuela dice la verdad y los miles de asesinatos se han producido. No puede nadie liarla de esa forma y salirse de rositas.

Esto es muy, muy serio.


----------



## Uritorco (30 Ene 2020)

Interesante la entrevista de Celades, es buen resumen.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (31 Ene 2020)

De momento esto no ha trascendido porque:
1) Mucha gente no tiene acceso a este foro y los cuatro medios online que han podido hacerse eco del caso tienen escasa audiencia.
2) Muchos no le dan credibilidad alguna, como hemos visto en este mismo hilo.

Hay que romper ese bloqueo, esa inercia para que la cosa pueda distribuirse entre una masa crítica. Y esta es la parte mas difícil.

Hoy en día el control de los medios es tan TOTAL que es difícil que esto trascienda mas allá de este tipo de foros, con lo que ello conlleva de falta de credibilidad, gorritos de papel de aluminio, y otros cortafuegos que usan contra las ideas y noticias incomodas.


Quizás la ayuda venga de Q.


----------



## Lady Victoria (31 Ene 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> A priori puede parecer off topic pero pienso que tiene mucho que ver con el tema, pues personalmente dudo mucho de que los hijos de la gente muy poderosa, y cuando digo poderosa me refiero al de la organización que no conoce ni el que está por encima y cubre las espaldas del fiscal Mena, vayan tan si quiera a un centro privado de los más caros, estoy seguro de que son educados en casa y desde bien pequeños les enseñan Derecho, especulación en los mercados financieros y por supuesto perlas como la ley del almirantazgo, vaya, justo lo contrario a lo que nos han enseñado a la mayoría de mortales que hemos ido a la escuela, curioso sobre todo que no nos enseñen Derecho desde bien pequeños, no se les vaya a joder el sistema...
> 
> 
> Al primero lo conocí de pequeño en un equipo de fútbol, todos le teníamos envidia porque no iba al colegio y le preguntábamos lo que dábamos en la escuela, algunas cosas no las sabía pero salía con otros temas muchos más complejos para nuestra edad que nosotros ni nos enterábamos de lo que decía, lo más destacado era la manera de expresarse que parecía mucho más mayor que el resto teniendo la misma edad y siempre estaba muy simpático a diferencia de nosotros, recuerdo que la mayoría de padres miraban por encima del hombro a los de este niño y sobre todo las madres de manera descarada marginaban a la madre del chico, de hecho en algunos cumpleaños no era invitado, a través de este chico, años más tarde conocí a otras dos personas que también eran educadas en casa e igualmente demostraban mucha mayor madurez para la edad que tenían, gran cultura general y sobre todo eran auténticas máquinas en lo que les gustaba, también se percibía que eran muchísimo más alegres y energéticos que el resto y sobre todo las ganas de aprender cosas nuevas mientras que el resto íbamos a regañadientes al instituto, con actitud pasiva total, aprobando exámenes pero sin aprender absolutamente nada, cuando aprendes a ir en bici ya pueden pasar años sin subirte a una que no se te va a olvidar, en cambio, ponte a recitar un tema de historia o hacer integrales sin mirarlo en vídeo...
> ...



Muchas gracias por compartir tu experiencia! Me resulta fascinante lo que comentas de que esos chavales tenían más energía y vitalidad, tiene todo el sentido que el sistema educativo no sólo sirva para adoctrinar sino (y quizás especialmente) para desvitalizar... 

Gracias por el enlace de Laura Mascaró, la sigo desde hace años, de hecho ella es una de mis referentes y por ella conocí todo este tema del homeschooling.


----------



## Loignorito (31 Ene 2020)

Ya me he visto el vídeo entero. Lo 1º decir que no hay duda, para mi, de que tanto Royuela padre como su hijo, creen en lo que testimonian. No nos están 'vendiendo la moto'. Dada la inmensa cantidad de material del que disponen, pensar en un fraude resulta ridículo ¿cómo va alguien a montar un chanchullo ante un 'padre dolido por la muerte de un hijo' y le entrega documentación 'falsa' que necesita de 'un camión' para ser transportada? eso sí suena a ficción.

En el vídeo Royuela explica, a su entender y con buena lógica, porqué se llevaban por escrito todas esas 'tareas oscuras'. A mi me convence. También, entendiendo que a muchos, me incluyo, os interesa, decir que ante la pregunta de Celades sobre el 'Caso Alcacer', dicen que no consta en esos documentos. El hijo comenta que sí ha leído y visto cosas como un documental y que ler esulta todo muy extraño, pero nada más. Y cierto que Belloq era ministro por aquel entonces y sí hay documentos sobre pagos recibidos por él a saber en razón de qué, pero nada sobre Alcacer. Lo que sí adelanta Royuela padre, es que sobre el 11-M tienen información de económica al respecto, sobre pagos a unos y otros.

La impresión que me queda de todo esto, es que recordando las películas de 'El Padrino', solo puedo decir que eso no era 'la mafia'. La mafia era la del fiscal Mena. Tremendo.


----------



## Bimmer (31 Ene 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Parece que en forocoches han abierto un hilo de momento con mas pena que gloria
> 
> Las cloacas del estado. Expediente Royuela. DIRECTO - ForoCoches
> 
> ...



Está muy jodida la cosa, esta información al alcance de todos la he compartido a muchísima gente, en Twitter ha cogido miles de impresiones, y ni una respuesta obtuve, debe ser que la gente ve normal esta LOCURA :


----------



## Incorrezto (31 Ene 2020)

y digo yo, que costarían ya puestos un par de accidentes más.


----------



## allseeyingeye (31 Ene 2020)

me estoy viendo ahora mismo la entrevista de Celades, esta bastate bien

es para flipar todo

habra que ver si la gente poco a poco va reaccionado o que....


----------



## Uritorco (31 Ene 2020)

Hay que entender que quedan muchisimos documentos por declasificar y que vean la luz publica. Intuyo que habra muchas mas sorpresas. Al margen de los asesinatos, muchos de ellos ordenados por la "cupula" del PSOE, este Mena estaba metido, por lo visto, en multitud de "negocios" paralelos, desde abortos ilegales, narcotrafico, prostitucion, extorsion, tratos con la mafia calabresa, vamos, que tocaba casi todos los hilos. En el video de Celades me parecio entender que Mena y algun otro habian sido colaboradores o informadores del KGB en su etapa en Bandera Roja. Ademas, segun Royuela padre, afirma que conoce la existencia y ubicacion de otro zulo con mas documentacion comprometedora aun.


----------



## allseeyingeye (31 Ene 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Hay que entender que quedan muchisimos documentos por declasificar y que vean la luz publica. Intuyo que habra muchas mas sorpresas. Al margen de los asesinatos, muchos de ellos ordenados por la "cupula" del PSOE, este Mena estaba metido, por lo visto, en multitud de "negocios" paralelos, desde abortos ilegales, narcotrafico, prostitucion, extorsion, tratos con la mafia calabresa, vamos, que tocaba casi todos los hilos. En el video de Celades me parecio entender que Mena y algun otro habian sido colaboradores o informadores del KGB en su etapa en Bandera Roja. Ademas, segun Royuela padre, afirma que conoce la existencia y ubicacion de otro zulo con mas documentacion comprometedora aun.




joder lo de la CLINICA ABORTIVA ESA
SUENA A CABAL SATANICO / DEEP STATE PURO estilo del americano
suena al rollo de PLANED PARENTHOOD y ciertos cultos RAROs
Aprovecho tambien para ACLARAR que de vez en cuando lo hago y lo doy por entendido
pero tambien yo soy de los mas que "rollo negativo" meto asi en general contra el concepto MASONERIA

QUE NO ES TODA LA MASONERIA NI MUCHO MENOS, OBVIAMENTE

SI NO .... PUTOS TRALLAOS MAFIOSOS PSICOPATAS dentro de cualquier filosofia


es flipante el uso que PRESUNTAMENT haria el Mena que se describe en esas cartas, siempre arropandose torticera y pateticamente en la retorica masonica para tratar de apelar al que iba a convencer a quien mendigaba apoyo en post de "altos valores" que OBVIAMENTE NO SE CREE y QUE CANTA QUE CAGAS que no se cree nada del tema masonico en la el presunto contenido de las cartas


lo que me deja flipado esq ue "convenza" tan facilmente a las otras partes implicadas, es algo que puedo llegar a enteder, pero asi me cuesta entender.


----------



## autsaider (31 Ene 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Sigo insistiendo de por qué le importa una mierda a la gente
> 
> Lo grave no es que se use el estado para matar 1100 personas...
> 
> ...



¿Y cual es la noticia exactamente que tendría que saber todo el mundo?

Yo no he visto nada que suponga más desastre del que ya tenemos.

Por ejemplo un principio básico es que la ley no puede tener más normas de las necesarias. ¿Y por qué no? Pues porque las malas leyes dificultan que se puedan cumplir las buenas. El resultado es que el sistema legal se despedaza a si mismo hasta que finalmente no queda ni atisbo de ley. Es como si mezclas agua con gasolina: el motor funciona a duras penas durante un tiempo, hasta que finalmente no funciona en absoluto.

Hay muchos más principios básicos. Todos están basados en el sentido común. Todos suponen la catástrofe si se ignoran. Y todos son ignorados de forma sistemática.

Yo he visto a un subnormal que cuelga un video de una hora y no explica en ningún momento por qué tendría que dedicar alguien una hora de su tiempo a ver ese video. ¿A lo mejor pretende que gastemos una hora de nuestro tiempo y luego decidamos si mereció la pena o no? Con lo sencillo que sería decir "este video tenéis que verlo porque (y aquí nos cuenta la razón o razones para ver el video)". Pues ni eso hace el subnormal.

Te acabo de explicar que si quieres que la gente mire un hilo primero tienes que explicarles cual es el motivo por el que tendrían que hacerlo. Y eres tan tonto que vas a seguir diciendo que la gente tiene que mirarlo pero sin explicar el por qué. Y extrañándote de que no hagan.


----------



## Loignorito (31 Ene 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> y digo yo, que costarían ya puestos un par de accidentes más.



Es una pregunta que supongo nos hemos hecho todos. Pero también nos preguntamos ¿y porqué no los crujen judicialmente? dada la cantidad de nombres completos, direcciones y la gravedad de las acusaciones ¿ves normal que no suceda nada? pues eso. Los Royuela, y es lo único lógico que se me ocurre, deben de tener 'munición' tan, tan grave, que son casi intocables.


----------



## autsaider (31 Ene 2020)

@renko 

¿Has abierto este hilo porque las tardes de aburrimiento son mortales y tenías que matar el tiempo como sea?

¿O lo has abierto porque hay algo que crees que es importante y que la gente debería conocer?

Si se trata de lo segundo ¿por qué no empezaste el hilo diciendole a la gente los motivos por los que es importante que lo vean? 

Ruego respuesta razonada.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Ene 2020)

Tico dijo:


> @renko
> 
> ¿Has abierto este hilo porque las tardes de aburrimiento son mortales y tenías que matar el tiempo como sea?
> 
> ...



...lo hace porque lo que predijo en su hilo conspiranoico, no se ha cumplido....es una redención....


----------



## 917 (31 Ene 2020)

¿Esto no debería ir en el Foro de Conspiraciones?.


----------



## 917 (31 Ene 2020)

¿Y por qué no salta ésto de burbuja.info al Juzgado de Guardia mas próximo?.


----------



## Incorrezto (31 Ene 2020)

desde luego no voy a ver una hora de video.

se agracedería se diga en que minuto se acusa, con nombres y apellidos, a alguien concreto de un asesinato concreto


----------



## 917 (31 Ene 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> desde luego no voy a ver una hora de video.
> 
> se agracedería se diga en que minuto se acusa, con nombres y apellidos, a alguien concreto de un asesinato concreto



Si todo eso tuviera una mínima posibilidad razonable de ser cierto, se estaría investigando en cualquier Juzgado de lo Penal o en la Audiencia Nacional, y no en un Foro de Frikifachas.


----------



## allseeyingeye (31 Ene 2020)

917 dijo:


> Si todo eso tuviera una mínima posibilidad razonable de ser cierto, se estaría investigando en cualquier Juzgado de lo Penal o en la Audiencia Nacional, y no en un Foro de Frikifachas.



@917 

917 .... tu nick es por algo masonico / esoterico ?

de esos que entienden la masoneria como mafioseo y no trabajarse uno mismo y aportar a la sociedad ?


----------



## Bimmer (31 Ene 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Y no debe ser así? Porque si no, yo me presento en la causa dando la palabrita del niño Jesús a ver si cae algo....jaja
> 
> En serio... De verdad, mirad con un poquito de distancia. TODOS les tenemos muchas ganas a los políticos, la justicia politizada, los corruptos, etc... y algunos les tenemos muchas ganas a la izmierda. Por mentirosos, manipuladores, sinvergüenzas, enchufaos, ladrones, etc. Pero, coño, no es cuestión de tragarse cualquier cosa que les perjudique. Eso suele ser "más de su estilo".
> 
> ...



Las pruebas no son solo lo que pone en los papeles, las pruebas es que no han abierto telediarios con esta noticia, no se han querellado los acusados para mover toda la maquinaria judicial y joder legalmente a los Royuela, estas acciones servirían para dar respaldo al sistema judicial, para que la masa dijese : "La justicia funciona", pero no es el caso, saben que la masa es inferior en todo al resto y que en vez de volcarse como los que estamos en este hilo en semejante tema que daña todos los cimientos de la sociedad civil y del Estado, se vuelcan en verse la nueva serie de Netflix, en el fútbol y en abrir y comentar hilos de mierda en Burbuja.

Tú y otros no habéis entrado aquí a demostrar incoherencias, que las hay, sobre este caso, habéis entrado aquí a meter mierda y mofaros de los Royuela, por lo que seguramente seais masónicos y/o pertenezcáis a algo similar, incluso una red clientelar o partido político, si es el caso, por favor comentadnos algo sobre lo que hacéis, no os cortéis, que la masa es inferior al resto y ya podréis decir que os hacéis un bar España cada fin de semana que no va a pasar nada, van a seguir hablando de gilipolleces y comprando mierdas en el centro comercial.

Al resto de foreros con buena intención, os animo a ver los vídeos sobre la ley natural, es más importante de lo que creéis, sabiendo esto, os encajarán muchas piezas del puzzle, resolveréis muchas dudas que os han surgido en la vida, tiene todo el sentido del mundo, recomiendo a los Royuela si me leen, que le echen un vistazo seriamente a estos vídeos :


----------



## 917 (31 Ene 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> @917
> 
> 917 .... tu nick es por algo masonico / esoterico ?
> 
> de esos que entienden la masoneria como mafioseo y no trabajarse uno mismo y aportar a la sociedad ?



Siento decepcionarte, pero conservo el mismo nick que me puse en el primer Foro que conocí, que era de coches. 

El 917 es un modelo de Porsche, considerado el mejor coche de competición de la Historia.


----------



## Energia libre (31 Ene 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> desde luego no voy a ver una hora de video.
> 
> se agracedería se diga en que minuto se acusa, con nombres y apellidos, a alguien concreto de un asesinato concreto



Pues no lo vea gracias y hasta luego.


----------



## allseeyingeye (31 Ene 2020)

917 dijo:


> Siento decepcionarte, pero conservo el mismo nick que me puse en el primer Foro que conocí, que era de coches.
> 
> El 917 es un modelo de Porsche, considerado el mejor coche de competición de la Historia.




ahaaa
ahaaaaa
ahaaaaaa
ya bueno claro


dependen de como lo escribas...
y a que interpretacion te arrimes
por lo visto
y just saying.....


OSEA QUE VAMOS A ENTEDERLO
COMO UN

"SI" 

@917

917 .... tu nick es por algo masonico / esoterico ?

de esos que entienden la masoneria como mafioseo y no trabajarse uno mismo y aportar a la sociedad ?



917 tambien puede ser


jebulon9174747943

mira, hasta un gato mirando pal mismo lado 

_<<.... du llu bilis en coinsisidensss???? ... >> _







640 × 6



*Saturday, August 28, 2010*
* Truth behind Jabulani *



*Jahbulon (or Jabulon) is a word which was used historically in some rituals of Royal Arch Masonry.
1984: Stephen Knight, The Brotherhood — In the ritual of exaltation, the name of the Great Architect of the Universe is revealed as JAH-BUL-ON – not a general umbrella term open to any interpretation an individual Freemason might choose, but a precise designation that describes a specific supernatural being – a compound deity composed of three separate personalities fused in one.
Note:
Freemasons are a bit stupid too because people are kicking their god everyday.*

Posted by  ihateiluminati  at 2:31 AM
Email ThisBlogThis!Share to TwitterShare to FacebookShare to Pinterest


*No comments:*




*esto no se que es pero lo tiro a la cazuela
Fileucan´s Monitor - Ritual Jabulon.png*


From Wikimedia Commons, the free media repository
Jump to navigation Jump to search File


No higher resolution available.


----------



## Energia libre (31 Ene 2020)

Tico dijo:


> @renko
> 
> ¿Has abierto este hilo porque las tardes de aburrimiento son mortales y tenías que matar el tiempo como sea?
> 
> ...



Busquese usted su propia respuesta, nadie le intenta vender nada; si no quiere verlo pues no lo vea para eso no hace falta que venga usted a decir que le expliquen lo que va a leer o ver.
Como muchos nos "aburrimos" pues abrimos el hilo más importante que ahora mismo circula por burbuja pero como usted esta muy atareado pues siga con sus quehaceres, no pierda tiempo en ensuciar el hilo. Gracias y adiós.


----------



## allseeyingeye (31 Ene 2020)

entonces entiendame


si testimonio, si fuere o fuese, uno una de eso flipaos que traicionan cualquier valor positivo y de construccion del hombre de la masoneria... para convertirlo en mentiras
engaños
mafioseo
culto a entidades como o nada "edificantes" ,,, para obtener "favores"..

pues hombre, en ese contexto deberia ser entendido


----------



## 917 (31 Ene 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> ahaaa
> ahaaaaa
> ahaaaaaa
> ya bueno claro
> ...



¡Cojones!...esto está lleno de flipados, pero bueno, mientras se diviertan inofensivamente, pues bueno...


----------



## Incorrezto (31 Ene 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Pues no lo vea gracias y hasta luego.



jonvre, si me convences puedo ayudar a destapar la olla.


----------



## allseeyingeye (31 Ene 2020)

917 dijo:


> ¡Cojones!...esto está lleno de flipados, pero bueno, mientras se diviertan inofensivamente, pues bueno...



OSEA QUE LO CONFIRMA
pues muy bien
por ciertoi
es que no tenemos ninguna gana de ser "inofensivos" 


bueno yo si...

por que si muy espiritual
y vivo mas en lo metafisico
que en lo tangible

_".... pero otros vendran_
_que no lo seran...."_


(tan inofensivos con la gente con mindset mafioso )
BUENO PUES QUEDA VISTO
COMO LAS CUENTAS QUE ENTRAN EN LOS FOROS A DESACREDITA SIN NI SI SI_ Q_UIERA INTERESARSE POR SI ES VERDAD O NO
RESULTA QUE TIENEN NUMERITOS RAROS EN SU NICK
que oh sorpresa!
significa JABULON
OH!
surprise!




ojala las organizaciones masonicas tuvieran la capacidad de sanearse a si misma
_Y REPARTIR UN POQUITO DE CALOR (I)RADIANTE _
Lo malo que ya hemos visto como PRECISAMENTE como son los putos psicopatas
trepas
advenedizos
los que no se lo cree de verdad
los mafiosos
los que se dedican a perseguir y tratar de expulsar , acosar, margina, a los los que SI CREEN en los valores masonicos por lo visto

AUN ASI, SI QUE SE LEE POR AHI QUE VAN A TRATAR DE REPATIR ALGO DE "CALOR" los que si se lo cree mas


1300 × 746


622 × 374


a saber que habra querido decir el trump con lo


_"...CUANDO NO PUEDES HACERLES VER LA LUZ
PUES ENTONCES...._
_DEJALOS QE VAN SENTIR EL CALOR.."_


 





recuerdo
trump el de COVFEFE = 33 (en realidad dicen que trum seria Grado 32º quizas por ni unirlo con el ritual del grado 33º que ahora tiene muy mala prensa)
a saber que coños significa por que siempre hablan intencionalmente ambiguo
para que cada uno entienda lo que prefiera y quedar bien con todos
para luego hacer lo que les de la gana

pero suena "regulero"


ALLA OS ENTENDAIS ENTRE VOSOTROS
YO SOLO SELECCIONO LO QUE VEO
y traigo por que soy adicto a la info


----------



## Manufacturer (31 Ene 2020)

917 dijo:


> ¡Cojones!...esto está lleno de flipados, pero bueno, mientras se diviertan inofensivamente, pues bueno...



Obviamente Porsche como una de las grandes corporaciones mundiales, SÍ utiliza nombres y cifras cabalísticas y NO es casualidad (Porsche* 911*, por ejemplo). No creo que quiera decir que tú eres masón. (Aunque pudiera ser)
Lo importante es que la gente vea este hilo y que esté en lo más alto. La gente tiene que ver la clase de mafia que nos bobierna independientemente del espectro político.
Arriba con el hilo.


----------



## Energia libre (31 Ene 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> jonvre, si me convences puedo ayudar a destapar la olla.



Si lo que deseas es comprender este caso para explicarlo a otras personas no te queda más remedio que estudiarlo y hacerlo en profundidad, por otra parte es un caso bastante novelesco y te va enganchando asi que no es dificil de seguir, pero ese quehacer solo lo puedes hacer tu y sacar tus propias conclusiones y si luego le das credibilidad podras explicarselo a quien te lo pregunte´pero primero debes autoconvencerte tu


----------



## autsaider (31 Ene 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Busquese usted su propia respuesta, nadie le intenta vender nada; si no quiere verlo pues no lo vea para eso no hace falta que venga usted a decir que le expliquen lo que va a leer o ver.
> Como muchos nos "aburrimos" pues abrimos el hilo más importante que ahora mismo circula por burbuja pero como usted esta muy atareado pues siga con sus quehaceres, no pierda tiempo en ensuciar el hilo. Gracias y adiós.



Si tú escribes para matar el tiempo pues sueltas tu mensaje del modo que más te apetezca y ya está.

Pero si tú tienes un mensaje que crees que es valioso y que crees que la gente debería conocer, pues lo normal es que lo presentes de manera que la gente quiera conocerlo.

¿Que cojones pasa en tu puta cabeza para que no entiendas ni lo completamente obvio?


----------



## Energia libre (31 Ene 2020)

Tico dijo:


> Si tú escribes para matar el tiempo pues sueltas tu mensaje del modo que más te apetezca y ya está.
> 
> Pero si tú tienes un mensaje que crees que es valioso y que crees que la gente debería conocer, pues lo normal es que lo presentes de manera que la gente quiera conocerlo.
> 
> ¿Que cojones pasa en tu puta cabeza para que no entiendas ni lo completamente obvio?



Mi cabeza no es puta gilipollas.
Y ahora lo evidente, le parece poco el titulo del hilo o que. Que quiere además que se lo grabemos y lo escucha dormido.


----------



## autsaider (31 Ene 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Mi cabeza no es puta gilipollas.
> Y ahora lo evidente, le parece poco el titulo del hilo o que. Que quiere además que se lo grabemos y lo escucha dormido.



Si usaras el sentido común este mensaje llegaría a la gente. De hecho si este mensaje acaba llegando a la población será porque alguien con sentido común decide comunicarlo.

Pero para usar el sentido común tendrías que dejar de ser imbécil perdido.


----------



## 917 (31 Ene 2020)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Obviamente Porsche como una de las grandes corporaciones mundiales, SÍ utiliza nombres y cifras cabalísticas y NO es casualidad (Porsche* 911*, por ejemplo). No creo que quiera decir que tú eres masón. (Aunque pudiera ser)
> Lo importante es que la gente vea este hilo y que esté en lo más alto. La gente tiene que ver la clase de mafia que nos bobierna independientemente del espectro político.
> Arriba con el hilo.



Bueno, en el Foro de donde procedo había un chiflado que me perseguía por los hilos tachándome de judio, hasta que lo banearon...así que si ahora resulto ser masón, pues bueno, ya tengo otro PIN...¡Pero del Atlético de Madrid no soy, lo juro!.


----------



## 917 (31 Ene 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> OSEA QUE LO CONFIRMA
> pues muy bien
> por ciertoi
> es que no tenemos ninguna gana de ser "inofensivos"
> ...



Mira, por favor, _"Cada loco con su tema"_, pero olvídame, anda, qu eno tengo ganas de discutir con chiflados esotéricos.


----------



## allseeyingeye (31 Ene 2020)

917 dijo:


> Bueno, en el Foro de donde procedo había un chiflado que me perseguía por los hilos tachándome de judio, hasta que lo banearon...así que si ahora resulto ser masón, pues bueno, ya tengo otro PIN...¡Pero del Atlético de Madrid no soy, lo juro!.



Ose que

judio
+
mason
+
del atletico

 joder
pack completo

"quiero el pack completo, quiero modo dificil...
pongamelo todo.."
yo he venido jugar "


----------



## Tigershark (31 Ene 2020)

Muy buen la entrevista con Celades , hasta se habló del 11M y de otro zulo con más casos , esto se pone cada vez más emocionante .Cada vez tengo más claro que este caso va a ser el principio del fin de la PSOE y por ende del r78 , parece ser que estamos viendo una guerra soterrada.


----------



## 917 (31 Ene 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> Ose que
> 
> judio
> +
> ...



Pues juega a las cartas y no me toques los cojones, chiflado.
Adios.
Y como sigas dándome la lata, te pongo en ignorados y asunto concluido.


----------



## allseeyingeye (31 Ene 2020)

917 dijo:


> Pues juega a las cartas y no me toques los cojones, chiflado.
> Adios.
> Y como sigas dándome la lata, te pongo en ignorados y asunto concluido.



pero que lo digo de coña joder
a mi que ma que sea o deje de se el otro o el de mas alla del floro
la coña ya va por lo del atleti
eso si es...


----------



## Incorrezto (31 Ene 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Si lo que deseas es comprender este caso para explicarlo a otras personas no te queda más remedio que estudiarlo y hacerlo en profundidad, por otra parte es un caso bastante novelesco y te va enganchando asi que no es dificil de seguir, pero ese quehacer solo lo puedes hacer tu y sacar tus propias conclusiones y si luego le das credibilidad podras explicarselo a quien te lo pregunte´pero primero debes autoconvencerte tu



ya, pero no tengo ganas de sumergirme en ello si no tengo una base, una piedra angular indubitable que me pique la curiosidad.

por eso pregunto de un caso concreto con nombre y apellidos de asesinado asesino e inductor con una base sólida.


----------



## allseeyingeye (31 Ene 2020)

MODERADAMENTE RELACIONADO




allseeyingeye dijo:


> gracias a los que dais visibilidad al casoi
> 
> JO JO JO
> 
> ...




HO
HO
HO

digo, vamos a ver quien es el tipo este de nombre dificil de pronunciar


VEAMOS EL PERFIL PROFESIONAL DEL TIPO
QUE HA ESCRITO EL DIA 17
SOBRE UN TEMA DE HUMAN TRAFFICKING / TRAFICO HUMANO, A GRANDE MARKLASKA, PARA INDAGAR EN EL CASO DE KOTE CABEZUDO POR IDEM












-Vaughn A. Ary es un Mayor General estadounidense retirado y ex Abogado del Juez de Personal del Comandante del Cuerpo de Marines y Director de la División de Defensor del Juez del Cuerpo de Marines de los Estados Unidos.

*  Guantánamo  *
* Ex-Marine lawyer gets top job overseeing Guantánamo war court *

220 × 331
640 × 919





_EL JUEZ MILITAR EX ENCARGADO DE GUANTANAMO _

NO PUEDO IMAGINAR MEJOR CURRICULUM Y EXPERIENCIA PARA TEMAS DE TRAFICO HUMANO

By Carol Rosenberg
crosenberg@Miam




iHerald.com



September 30, 2014 04:24 PM
Staff Judge Advocate to the Commandant of the Marine Corps Maj. Gen. Vaughn A. Ary testifies before the U.S. Senate Arms Services Committee, on Capitol Hill, in Washington D.C., June 4, 2013. Staff Sgt. Sean K. Harp Department of Defense
WASHINGTON 
The Pentagon disclosed Tuesday that it had installed a recently retired Marine lawyer to run the war court at Guantánamo Bay, Cuba.

















MIRA
Justo de ahora mismito


----------



## Bimmer (31 Ene 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Creo que no me ha entendido usted.
> Los papeles de los Royuela son verdaderos, pero eso no quiere decir que la trama sea obra de una logia masónica...
> Lo que digo es que esas tramas son HABITUALES, normales, es más, OBLIGATORIAS dentro de un ESTADO.
> Y cuando digo obligatorias me refiero a que forman parte de la NATURALEZA del ESTADO.
> ...



El Estado se puede y se debe sustituir por la soberanía en cada ser humano.


De lo que he investigado, he llegado a la conclusión de que todos los males que padecemos todas las comunidades del mundo tienen su origen en el derecho positivo, dicho derecho es la arbitrariedad del hombre y es por el que nos regimos, este derecho positivo es opuesto al derecho natural el cual no está escrito por lo que no hay arbitrariedad del hombre, para entender este derecho natural basta con pensar que tú desde que naces tienes derechos inherentes que la naturaleza te ha dado, el primero es el derecho a la vida, naciste sin el permiso del Estado, fuiste todo un revolucionario...

En el momento en el que se consiente que un hombre te otorgue derechos por escrito se está aceptando ser un esclavo, como oficialmente la esclavitud se abolió, sería un canteo que nos siguieran teniendo atados con cadenas de hierro por lo que sustituyeron dichas cadenas por los documentos legales, en esta trampa del derecho positivo se cae cuando al nacer se inscribe al humano en el certificado de nacimiento el cual es del Estado, en ese momento, tu ser humano coincide por los nombres con la entidad legal/ identidad legal / documento legal que el Estado ha hecho contigo con el certificado de nacimiento, por lo que cada vez que tú como ser humano reconoces ser esa identidad legal es como si pasaras a formar parte de una partida del Monopoly en el que tienes una ficha y tú decides si jugar y moverla dentro del tablero (Estado).

Una prueba muy clara de esto se ve en los miembros de dinastías los cuales son soberanos, inviolables ante la "ley" (ante las leyes del derecho positivo), mientras que el resto de mortales estamos catalogados como ciudadanos en vez de soberanos, nos afecta la "ley" (las leyes del derecho positivo), también se puede apreciar en el nombre, por ejemplo un dinástico tiene varios nombres que sustituyen al clásico par de apellidos que tenemos los ciudadanos, acaban al final en un De y la casa a la que pertenecen, por ejemplo la reina de Inglaterra : Elizabeth Alexandra Mary of Windsor (De la casa Windsor), el rey de España : Felipe Juan Pablo Alfonso de Todos los Santos de Borbón y de Grecia (De la casa de Borbón y de la casa de los Helenos la cual viene de la Casa de Glücksburg).

Conclusión : Nada ha cambiado respecto a la esencia de la pirámide de clases sociales, arriba están los reyes, abajo de ellos está la nobleza (la actual clase política), abajo de la nobleza están los súbditos los cuales son esclavos pero con algo de autoridad respecto a otros esclavos (jueces, abogados, policía, etc) y abajo de los súbditos estamos los esclavos que si no cumplimos con lo que nos imponen seremos castigados (multas, penas de prisión, etc) y trabajamos para mantener a todos los de arriba de la pirámide, la tecnología ha permitido que la mayoría de la gente no perciba la esencia de la pirámide de clases sociales en la que nos encontramos y la cual es la misma que la de hace cientos de años.


----------



## allseeyingeye (31 Ene 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> El Estado se puede y se debe sustituir por la soberanía en cada ser humano.
> 
> 
> De lo que he investigado, he llegado a la conclusión de que todos los males que padecemos todas las comunidades del mundo tienen su origen en el derecho positivo, dicho derecho es la arbitrariedad del hombre y es por el que nos regimos, este derecho positivo es opuesto al derecho natural el cual no está escrito por lo que no hay arbitrariedad del hombre, para entender este derecho natural basta con pensar que tú desde que naces tienes derechos inherentes que la naturaleza te ha dado, el primero es el derecho a la vida, naciste sin el permiso del Estado, fuiste todo un revolucionario...
> ...




pues a todo eso, es a lo que hay que darle la vuelta


----------



## Uritorco (31 Ene 2020)

Estos que no quieren ver el video de Celades con los Royuela, son los mismos que despues no tienen reparos en ver una docenas de veces bodrios de ciencia ficcion como La Lista de Schindler o similares. Es cualquier caso, son una minoria que no tienen ya nada que aportar, salvo sus prejuicios, pues la cosa esta a estas alturas bien clara.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (31 Ene 2020)

Prevaricación Mena/masonada style detected 


La Fiscalía archiva la causa contra Infancia Libre

*La Policía Nacional había denunciado que la entidad funcionaba como una organización ilícita que impulsaba las denuncias falsas para perjudicar a los padres*


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (31 Ene 2020)

Es una acusación espeluznante, cuanto menos, y con tantas pruebas.

Debería ser investigado por el poder judicial, ultimamente tan en entredicho. Algun juez debería tomar cartas en el asunto, y ordenar una investigación.

Desgraciadamente el Fiscal General del Estado es una ex ministra PSOE, y de ser cierto, tendría conflicto de interés.


----------



## El gato pardo (31 Ene 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Creo que no me ha entendido usted.
> Los papeles de los Royuela son verdaderos, pero eso no quiere decir que la trama sea obra de una logia masónica...
> Lo que digo es que esas tramas son HABITUALES, normales, es más, OBLIGATORIAS dentro de un ESTADO.
> Y cuando digo obligatorias me refiero a que forman parte de la NATURALEZA del ESTADO.
> ...



Ud. pone que el caso de los Royuela no quedará en nada. Por lo tanto está afirmando que llegará a algo. No me ha quedado muy claro.


Alex Cosma dijo:


> Creo que no me ha entendido usted.
> Los papeles de los Royuela son verdaderos, pero eso no quiere decir que la trama sea obra de una logia masónica...
> Lo que digo es que esas tramas son HABITUALES, normales, es más, OBLIGATORIAS dentro de un ESTADO.
> Y cuando digo obligatorias me refiero a que forman parte de la NATURALEZA del ESTADO.
> ...


----------



## autsaider (31 Ene 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Sigo insistiendo de por qué le importa una mierda a la gente
> 
> Lo grave no es que se use el estado para matar 1100 personas...
> 
> ...



Te quejas de que nadie sabe esto.

Hago lo lógico y normal: te explico que no has hecho lo que tienes que hacer para que la gente quiera enterarse de esto.

Tú no lo haces. Y seguramente seguirás quejándote de que la gente no quiere saber nada.

Con el país lleno de tarados como tú así nos va.


----------



## allseeyingeye (31 Ene 2020)

Tico dijo:


> Te quejas de que nadie sabe esto.
> 
> Hago lo lógico y normal: te explico que no has hecho lo que tienes que hacer para que la gente quiera enterarse de esto.
> 
> ...




pero entonces
cual crees esa forma de "hacer que a la gente le interese" mas ?

hombre, a ver, yo estaba ayer pensando comentarios de coña pero que son verdadc

en plan


"HODER; PARA QUE ESTO LE PUTO INTERE A LA BORREGADA.::"




la gente funciona con piniculas de mierder o juenjos


Como no convenzas as JASON STATHAM

para que el papel de hijo

EN UNA PELICULACA DE LA HOSTIA ...





por supuesto habria que menter un poco de ficcion


la pelea en la que "tiro un movil" al otro que era un fliap

tiene que ser epica

o si no

a luis tosar


1024 × 933
452 × 677



630 × 420
480 × 240





PERO COMO PELIS DE LAVADO DE CEREBRO, de momento solo las haceno los malos

habra que joderse y hacerse con lo que se tenga xD


QUE NO ES POCO!!
yo estoy flipando bastante con los dos
padre e hijo


----------



## Tigershark (31 Ene 2020)

Qué grande el discurso final de royuela padre , qué tio más grande ,coño. no es de extrañar que este la rohez histérica.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (31 Ene 2020)

ILEGALIZACIÓN Y CÁRCEL PARA EL PSOE YA


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (31 Ene 2020)

Don Zascas dijo:


> *Carta de Alberto Royuela a Leticio VI*
> 
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 222634
> *



Felipe VI se juega no sólo su reinado sino también la cárcel.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Feb 2020)

De las tias es normal. Ellas no tienen moral y politicamente van con el ganador

Incluso en una sociedad sana es dificil que actuen distinto

Pero los tios, es acojonante que todo el mundo sude de todo


----------



## Bimmer (1 Feb 2020)

Lady Victoria dijo:


> Muchas gracias por compartir tu experiencia! Me resulta fascinante lo que comentas de que esos chavales tenían más energía y vitalidad, tiene todo el sentido que el sistema educativo no sólo sirva para adoctrinar sino (y quizás especialmente) para desvitalizar...
> 
> Gracias por el enlace de Laura Mascaró, la sigo desde hace años, de hecho ella es una de mis referentes y por ella conocí todo este tema del homeschooling.



No hay de qué!

Desde pequeños todos sabemos que hay algo en el entorno que no funciona bien, a edades tempranas todos hemos sido puros porque todavía no habíamos sido adoctrinados, sabíamos que si no queríamos ir a la escuela no era por capricho, era porque no nos gustaba, al igual que sabíamos reconocer aquello, reconocíamos que nos gustaba jugar y estar con nuestros familiares porque era algo natural que salía de nosotros, cuando somos adultos y adoctrinados nos cuesta reconocer lo que no nos gusta, nos es más fácil buscar justificaciones, hay un dicho que dice que lo que está bien no requiere justificación.
El sistema trata de vender que no te puedes divertir y aprender a la vez porque hacer esto sería fomentar la creatividad y esto es lo que no quiere que tengamos, recomiendo ver este gran vídeo :




Por último, he de decir que el lamentable famoso "bullyng" LE INTERESA AL SISTEMA, es esencial que ocurra para que se acabe de fraguar del todo la división que fomenta el sistema educativo con las ridículas notas de calificación, el "fuerte" machaca al débil mientras el resto y mayoría que es testigo, incluido el profesorado, no interviene y permite que el acoso continúe durante días, semanas, meses e incluso años, convirtiéndose en cómplices por completo.

Yo soy de los que piensa que la gente no cambia a partir de cierta edad, la cual suele ser entorno a los 8 años, a esa edad todos sabemos separar el bien y el mal con esta gran ley : "No hagas al prójimo lo que no te gustaría que te hicieran a ti", si a pesar de saber esto lo haces, es porque has elegido el mal en tu vida. Quizá en conveniencia pueden aparentar que han cambiado pero en el fondo siguen siendo los mismos, hemos de tener en cuenta que esta gente crece y sigue siendo la misma escoria que en la niñez, se forman profesionalmente y pueden acabar de directivos en empresas, siendo profesores, policías, abogados (aquí es donde más abundan), jueces, etc, no olvidemos a la mayoría, los testigos = cómplices que no intervienen, con todo este cóctel que puede pasar inadvertido es como se crean las comunidades actuales en las que vivimos, la masa mira su ombligo y primero yo y después yo y que le jodan al resto, mientras eso no me pase a mi, me la suda.

Y aquí es cuando alguien de la masa tiene un grave problema, entonces rápidamente se acuerda de que no es el centro del universo sino tan solo una mota de polvo del montón, suplica y se arrodilla pidiendo ayuda, se acuerda de que forma parte de un todo pero lamentablemente la masa no le hace caso, anda ocupada mirando su ombligo, solo le queda un grupo bueno de samaritanos que le apoyen en un foro de internet.

Para finalizar, voy a dar un motivo para ELIMINAR EL SISTEMA EDUCATIVO ACTUAL : Hay niños que se han suicidado por recibir bullyng.


----------



## Energia libre (1 Feb 2020)

Y el viejo D. Alberto con 81 años y dando.por culo a los corruptos y asesinos.
Y Santiago después de haberse comido 10 añazos de cárcel hay está sin demostrar pizca de miedo.
Esta familia habrá tenido sus ruinas pero desde luego se ha mantenido como una roca sin cambiar sus principios y eso que se ha dejado y se está dejando jirones en el combate..
Para mi tienen todo mi reconocimiento.
Decidme quien tiene la entereza de perseguir su verdad como la tiene D. Alberto con 81 años, Joder ni Franko.


----------



## Loignorito (1 Feb 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Y el viejo D. Alberto con 81 años y dando.por culo a los corruptos y asesinos.
> Y Santiago después de haberse comido 10 añazos de cárcel hay está sin demostrar pizca de miedo.
> Esta familia habrá tenido sus ruinas pero desde luego se ha mantenido como una roca sin cambiar sus principios y eso que se ha dejado y se está dejando jirones en el combate..
> Para mi tienen todo mi reconocimiento.
> Decidme quien tiene la entereza de perseguir su verdad como la tiene D. Alberto con 81 años, Joder ni Franko.



Lo terrorífico en España va a comenzar cuando toda esta gente, los que son 'de la escuela de Royuela', estén muertos. por cosa de la edad, digo. que el tiempo pasa para todos., y entonces ¿quien hará algo así? ¿quien le intentará poner límites al sistema mafioso que secuestra nuestro futuro? igual nos encontrtaremos, o se encontrarán los burbujeros del futuro diciéndose ¿recordáis cuando todavía encontrábamos algún héroe de quien hablar? y con tal añoranza veremos alejarse, sí, nuestra esperanza...


----------



## El gato pardo (1 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> De las tias es normal. Ellas no tienen moral y politicamente van con el ganador
> 
> Incluso en una sociedad sana es dificil que actuen distinto
> 
> ...


----------



## Bimmer (1 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> De las tias es normal. Ellas no tienen moral y politicamente van con el ganador
> 
> Incluso en una sociedad sana es dificil que actuen distinto
> 
> Pero los tios, es acojonante que todo el mundo sude de todo





Bimmer dijo:


> Está muy jodida la cosa, esta información al alcance de todos la he compartido a muchísima gente, en Twitter ha cogido miles de impresiones, y ni una respuesta obtuve, debe ser que la gente ve normal esta LOCURA :
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 223872
> ...




Una posible teoría de que la gente esté abducida y no reaccione es por lo que pone en esos extractos del BOE, alucinad con el artículo 3, especialmente con el punto 4 marcado en azul.
Lo he pregonado por Twitter y puedo asegurar de que ha sido muy visto, alcanzando miles de impresiones en total y nada, ni una triste pregunta ni RT ni nada de nada.

Dudo de esa teoría porque claro, luego estamos nosotros, la gente que estamos aquí al pie del cañón preocupándonos por lo verdaderamente importante, joder si no fuese por nosotros parece que la élite usaría nuestras bocas como un WC.

Es curioso ese artículo de ese Real Decreto, reconozco que resulta muy rocambolesco esto que voy a decir, pero : ¿Y si hacen un 2x1 con la geoingeniería? Es decir, aparte de modificar el clima, hacer negocio con el cambio climático y de paso crear cortinas de humo de debate para distraer al personal, ¿Pensáis que pueden usar alguna sustancia similar a la burundanga que nos anula la voluntad y capacidad de reacción? Porque todos estamos anulados en mayor o menor medida, nosotros por lo menos no estamos tan jodidos como los que pasan de compartir y comentar en este hilo pero todos estamos afectados, los que estamos comentando y compartiendo el Expediente Royuela podríamos organizarnos por un grupo de Telegram o WhatsApp para hacer una inmensa quedada enfrente del Congreso y exigir que se disuelva pacíficamente la organización criminal que tiene montada el Estado, todos nosotros en el fondo queremos hacerlo pero nos falta dar ese paso de : "venga va, empezamos ahora mismo que esto nos ataña a todos."

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Loignorito (1 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Una posible teoría de que la gente esté abducida y no reaccione es por lo que pone en esos extractos del BOE, alucinad con el artículo 3, especialmente con el punto 4 marcado en azul.
> Lo he pregonado por Twitter y puedo asegurar de que ha sido muy visto, alcanzando miles de impresiones en total y nada, ni una triste pregunta ni RT ni nada de nada.
> 
> Dudo de esa teoría porque claro, luego estamos nosotros, la gente que estamos aquí al pie del cañón preocupándonos por lo verdaderamente importante, joder si no fuese por nosotros parece que la élite usaría nuestras bocas como un WC.
> ...



Es más programación mental. El material audiovisual que nos han administrado, tenía entre otras funciones, provocar este 'estado de ser' en nosotros. Piensa por un momento en todas las series y películas donde ridiculizan y convierten en chiste cualquier tema serio, incluso el homicidio. Todo 'es una broma', todo sirve para 'echarse una risas'. Comprometerse o jugársela, es 'de tontos'. Reaccionar es 'de fachas'. Esta bien mirar 'lo buena que está la mujer de alguien'. Y es que ella se esfuerza en ello, lavado de cerebro por medio, claro. La decencia ya no es virtud.

Esto es muy dificil de explicar a nadie que no haya vivido bajo unos cánones de conducta 'conservadora'. A los 'milenials' nada de esto les extraña, pues han recibido 'la dosis' sin preparación previa. Solo los que tenemos 4 o más décadas sobre la espalda, podemos ver como ha funcionado esto, dado que conocimos 'otra forma de ser', es más, era 'la normal'. Ahora 'lo normal' es raro.

No te puedes hacer idea del daño que se ha hecho con los medios audiovisuales. Las bomas atómicas son de chiste comparadas con esto.


----------



## Debunker (1 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Estos que no quieren ver el video de Celades con los Royuela, son los mismos que despues no tienen reparos en ver una docenas de veces bodrios de ciencia ficcion como La Lista de Schindler o similares. Es cualquier caso, son una minoria que no tienen ya nada que aportar, salvo sus prejuicios, pues la cosa esta a estas alturas bien clara.




Yo si quiero ver el vídeo de Celades pero no lo encuentro, porfa podéis poner un enlace?


----------



## Loignorito (1 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo si quiero ver el vídeo de Celades pero no lo encuentro, porfa podéis poner un enlace?



Es que se han puesto a floodear como locos para taparlo, está varias páginas atrás:


----------



## Bimmer (1 Feb 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Qué curioso: muchos foreros intentan atacar a los Royuela, pero nadie arremete contra el Estado por su inacción ante la acusación de más de 1100 asesinatos ordenados por funcionarios públicos.
> 
> Nadie denuncia.
> Nadie desmiente.
> ...



La conclusión que se saca de estos individuos es que pertenecen a un grupo de poder, ya sea masonería, red clientelar, partido político, lo que sea. No es normal lo que han hecho algunos foreros de tirarse a la yugular y burlarse de unos tipos que están pidiendo que se investiguen más de 1.000 asesinatos perpetrados por los que nos gobiernan, protegen y juzgan. Una cosa es preguntar incoherencias que encontramos como voy a hacer yo después, y otra atacar a los Royuela sin ni siquiera condenar lo que se pide que se investigue : Más de 1.000 asesinatos. 

Debemos de entender que esta chusma está desperdigada por todos los sitios, es probable que informen al entorno de los acusados de lo que exponemos aquí, no sé vosotros pero a mí este hilo no me aparece una vez dentro de Burbuja info, para que me aparezca este hilo tengo que poner en google : "Royuela burbuja info", curioso cuanto menos, no es de extrañar que si este hilo alcanza mucha repercusión automáticamente lo eliminen, demostrando el poder que tienen el cual llega hasta controlar un foro de internet, que los moderadores no le hayan puesto chincheta a este hilo hace que surjan muchas cuestiones...


----------



## Bimmer (1 Feb 2020)

Tengo algunas dudas que me surgen viendo los primeros 30 minutos de esta entrevista : 



Dice Royuela padre que los documentos los adquiere gracias a que un camarada suyo le informa de que van a eliminarlos de la clínica de abortos, no profundiza más, no explica por qué su amigo le informa de eso, por qué tiene esa información de que allí se encuentran los documentos y de que los van a eliminar, alomejor lo explican a lo largo de la entrevista y estoy metiendo la pata.

Alguien que haya visto esa entrevista completa y me lo pueda aclarar? Porque me da la impresión de que los Royuela están omitiendo información importante, Royuela padre dice que ha pertenecido a los servicios de inteligencia, es decir, que tienen que tener mucho poder y la capacidad de coger por las pelotas a fiscales, jueces, politicos, masones, etc. Cabe la posibilidad de que los Royuela pertenezcan a un grupo de poder bueno? Es decir, un grupo de poder que se ventila a cualquier hijo de puta que pilla haciendo el mal, especialmente si tiene poder y abusa de el mismo. Qué pensáis?


----------



## Bimmer (1 Feb 2020)

Para cuento de ciencia ficción la versión oficial del 11-M, no pongas esos nombres que supuestamente has buscado, no sea que te podamos ayudar a encontrarlos.


----------



## Manufacturer (1 Feb 2020)

Arriba, por las víctimas, para que se vea la corrupción de los partidos políticos y la casa real, para que sepamos de qué palo va la fiscalía del 0.001% de denuncias falsas de género, para que quede claro que hay poderes supranacionales manejando el cotarro, para que se vea que la corrupción salpica a forenses, peritos, policía científica, personal hospitalario...
Arriba el hilo para que quede constancia de que estamos en manos de asesinos, para que se entienda porque no hay huevos a plantar cara a las políticas de la agenda.
Arriba el hilo para que se le acabe el chollo a la masonería.
Por España y por los españoles de bien.


----------



## Debunker (1 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Tengo algunas dudas que me surgen viendo los primeros 30 minutos de esta entrevista :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No se si estoy en lo cierto pero lo que dice Royuela padre es que perteneció a los servicios de inteligencia durante el franquismo, eso le habrá servido para saber como funcionan esos servicios amén de contactos de esa ideología en ciertos cuerpos policiales y de la judicatura que, existir existen, igual que en la población española, eso sí tan silenciados y ninguneados que parecen no existir. 

Recuerdo perfectamente la denuncia de esa clínica abortista donde una periodista danesa investiga y denuncia porque se hacían abortos hasta con 7 meses, verdaderos crímenes. El fiscal Mena era socio encubierto de la clínica, según Royuela y percibía por cada aborto ilegal (abortos fuera de plazo) creo que ha dicho 2.500 €. 

Al ser denunciada la clínica por medios extranjeros no les quedaba margen de maniobra y si en esa clínica se ocultaba esa documentación, lo lógico era destruirla y se supone que ese contacto de Royuela en la clínica se dirige a él porque el fiscal ya lo estaba persiguiendo, sabía que el fiscal y Royuela eran enemigos, pero sobre todo porque Royuela tenía dinero para pagar esa documentación y es eso lo que lo motiva. 

La verdad es que este caso, por la documentación que presenta Royuela y la larga lista de crímenes (1,236)apoyado el relato en documentación, es imposible que la inventen y construyan tanta documentación y forma de asesinarlos que, por otra parte concuerda con la forma en que murieron esos asesinados si se busca en las hemerotecas, yo desde luego puedo decir , "yo si te creo, hermano"

La verdad no creo que haya tanto hdp en ningún lugar del mundo como en la izquierda española, si os fijaís también habla de las conexiones con hispano américa y de eso vamos conociendo algo aunque sea la punta del iceberg. 

Lo del 11-M es también escalofriante aunque solo hable de pagos que se hicieron a diferentes facciones que actuaron en este tema. 

Pero a mí lo que más me descoloca es como tratamos la población en su conjunto a la izquierda española, nos pueden asesinar impugnemente por un puñado de dinero y seguimos votándolos y no pasa nada, es de acojone por lo que implica. 

Deseo que esta denuncia llegue al mayor número de personas posible, con la esperanza de que despertemos de una vez por todas.


----------



## zonacero (1 Feb 2020)

Tremenda documentación, más aún cuando he leído la carta abierta de Royuela a Mena

http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/CARTA-ARF-A-MENA.pdf

Hay muertes que me hicieron plantearme si no escondían asesinatos, por lo que veo, llevaba hora. Espero al menos que esto poco a poco se sepa, y cuando alguien tenga un familiar o amigo que haya denunciado tal o cual cosa, si le da un infarto, que no hagan caso de los "amigos médicos" y realicen autopsias antes de enterrarles (que no incinerarles).

No creo que sea solo cosa del PSOE, el silencio del PP, de IU, de Podemos, de la judicatura y de la abogacía (no solo del Estado) les hace conocedores, cómplices y lo que es peor, partícipes. 

Movamos la información.

(absténganse los masones de entrar en el hilo, que ya todos sabemos aquí de qué va, floodear los temas para que la información se pierda. )

@renko el hilo tiene 105 mil vistas, te puedo asegurar que si hoy estoy aquí es porque, personas de bien nada burbujeros, me pasaron la información estupefactos


----------



## Loignorito (1 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Tengo algunas dudas que me surgen viendo los primeros 30 minutos de esta entrevista :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por lo que recuerdo, dicen que un amigo de ellos, está casado con una de la clínica o algo así. Y que los Royuela pertenecen 'a un grupo de poder' es más que obvio después de meditar conociendo los hechos publicados aquí. Y es que si no fuese así, ni de coña podrían haber llegado tan lejos y menos estarían vivos. Aparte que Royuela padre comenta que le han ayudado muchos 'camaradas e hijos de estos' del antiguo régimen. Personalmente no me parece mal esto. Poderes los hay y no es algo malo, salvo que sean mafiosos y maléficos como los del PSOE, tanto que no sería excesivo declararles adoradores de Satanás. Son el mal personificado visto lo visto. Y recuerdo que hacia el final del vídeo, Royuela padre dice que cuando Mena se muera, en el infierno ni lo van a querer 'de lo malo que es'.


----------



## Bimmer (1 Feb 2020)

Loignorito dijo:


> Por lo que recuerdo, dicen que un amigo de ellos, está casado con una de la clínica o algo así. Y que los Royuela pertenecen 'a un grupo de poder' es más que obvio después de meditar conociendo los hechos publicados aquí. Y es que si no fuese así, ni de coña podrían haber llegado tan lejos y menos estarían vivos. Aparte que Royuela padre comenta que le han ayudado muchos 'camaradas e hijos de estos' del antiguo régimen. Personalmente no me parece mal esto. Poderes los hay y no es algo malo, salvo que sean mafiosos y maléficos como los del PSOE, tanto que no sería excesivo declararles adoradores de Satanás. Son el mal personificado visto lo visto. Y recuerdo que hacia el final del vídeo, Royuela padre dice que cuando Mena se muera, en el infierno ni lo van a querer 'de lo malo que es'.





Debunker dijo:


> No se si estoy en lo cierto pero lo que dice Royuela padre es que perteneció a los servicios de inteligencia durante el franquismo, eso le habrá servido para saber como funcionan esos servicios amén de contactos de esa ideología en ciertos cuerpos policiales y de la judicatura que, existir existen, igual que en la población española, eso sí tan silenciados y ninguneados que parecen no existir.
> 
> Recuerdo perfectamente la denuncia de esa clínica abortista donde una periodista danesa investiga y denuncia porque se hacían abortos hasta con 7 meses, verdaderos crímenes. El fiscal Mena era socio encubierto de la clínica, según Royuela y percibía por cada aborto ilegal (abortos fuera de plazo) creo que ha dicho 2.500 €.
> 
> ...



Yo también pongo la mano en el fuego por los Royuela, por supuesto los creo, no porque lo digan ellos sino porque esto que están exponiendo es la demostración más clara de por qué hay tanta injusticia en el mundo, hay multitud de evidencias, una que se me viene a la mente es que esta individua es Fiscal General del Estado a pesar de que tiempo atrás fue pillada diciendo esto y cometiendo delito de encubrimiento :

Dolores Delgado desveló que jueces y fiscales acabaron con menores durante un viaje en Colombia

Tengamos en cuenta que ya hay políticos como Guaidó que solicitan de manera pública en vídeo ayuda a sus hermanos masones europeos, ver vídeo : 



Ahora bien, sigo viendo que los Royuela omiten información clave, no me parece mal que lo hagan, es inteligente por su parte pero mi impresión y lo que intuyo es esto : Pertenecen a un grupo de poder que iba a lo suyo, oliéndose e incluso por qué no decirlo, sabiendo lo que otros grupos estaban haciendo. 

Cada uno por su camino, hasta que uno de esos grupos de poder les ha jodido y mucho como en este caso, asesinando a un miembro de la familia, hijo y hermano, a partir de ese momento es cuando con razón han entrado en cólera y se están vengando, por el camino han tenido el plus de encontrarse con toda esa increíble información y obviamente la están aprovechando en su beneficio, porque todos sabemos que si solo tuvieran la prueba de que asesinaron a su familiar, es muy probable que nadie se hubiese enterado de ello y no alcanzase la repercusión que está teniendo.

Es probable que me equivoque y meta la pata, o quizá no, porque vale que tienen los cojones cuadrados pero seamos coherentes : ¿Quién de nosotros iba a hacer lo que están haciendo ellos si no tuviesen las espaldas bien cubiertas? Y cuando digo bien cubiertas me refiero a que si mueven un dedo aparecen los acusados "accidentados", por eso esto último pueda ser su plan B y lo que están haciendo ahora sea puro disfrute de ver como joden la reputación y el honor a los acusados.


----------



## Bimmer (1 Feb 2020)

¿Alguien ha puesto esto en el hilo? : 

Muere de repente el tercer juez o fiscal que combatía al independentismo

*"Otra muerte repentina, y van tres. Uno de los jueces clave en la causa del referéndum ilegal fallece de manera fulgurante, como antes el Fiscal General o el Fiscal de Cataluña.*
Con él, de algún modo, *comenzó* todo lo relativo al juicio por rebelión de los cabecillas del *procés* en Cataluña, y ha *muerto* repentinamente este domingo, sin que se conociera enfermedad previa alguna: es el *tercer desaparecido*, por muerte fulgurante, entre los juristas implicados en la respuesta judicial al independentismo.

El titular del Juzgado de Instrucción número 13 de Barcelona que investigaba la logística del 1-O, *Juan Antonio Ramírez Sunyer*, ha muerto este domingo a los 71 años, ha informado el TSJC en un comunicado. Antes de él, también perdieron la vida de repente el Fiscal General del Estado, *José Manuel Maza*, y el Fiscal Superior de Cataluña,* José María Romero de Tejada*. "

Vaya auténtica mafia se tienen montada.


----------



## Esse est deus (1 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Tengo algunas dudas que me surgen viendo los primeros 30 minutos de esta entrevista :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Royuela tira de la redes de influencia y poder que le quedan del franquismo: funcionarios de distintas administraciones y servicios, hijos de funcionrios del régimen de Franco, etc. Si observas los asesinados sabrás quienes son los amigos de Royuela.

Es una obviedad que se trata de una guerra silenciosa entre viejos poderes franquistas y los poderes globalistas (masonería y sionismo) que con la muerte de Franco se hicieron de nuevo con el poder.

Y es claro que nunca se dan nombres ni pistas que puedan dar lugar a la identificación de los topos e infiltrados.


----------



## Esse est deus (1 Feb 2020)

En mi opinión este es uno de los videos más clarificadores


----------



## Bimmer (1 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Tengo algunas dudas que me surgen viendo los primeros 30 minutos de esta entrevista :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acabo de ver este vídeo y ya me ha quedado todo más claro, recomiendo verlo :


----------



## Esse est deus (1 Feb 2020)

Loignorito dijo:


> Es que se han puesto a floodear como locos para taparlo, está varias páginas atrás:



Interesante, me está gustando.

Únicamente no comparto el nombre del video, el mayor asesinato masivo en España desde le GC es el aborto, a razón de 100K anuales.


----------



## Esse est deus (1 Feb 2020)

El viejo dice que le venden 36.000 carpetas (del zulo del abortorio) y cada carpeta tiene de 15 a 20 hojas. Si es cierto, no está nada mal, más de 600.000 hojas con información que ha falsificado Royuela para acusar falsamente a Mena. Se ve que es un pícaro prólijo y dedicado, quién haría semejante esfuerzo por el desprestigio de un enemigo personal.


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Feb 2020)

Esse est deus dijo:


> El viejo dice que le venden 36.000 carpetas (del zulo del abortorio) y cada carpeta tiene de 15 a 20 hojas. Si es cierto, no está nada mal, más de 600.000 hojas con información que ha falsificado Royuela para acusar falsamente a Mena. Se ve que es un pícaro prólijo y dedicado, quién haría semejante esfuerzo por el desprestigio de un enemigo personal.



salen a 600 hojas por supuesto asesinato, ¿no es un poco excesivo?


----------



## Esse est deus (1 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> salen a 600 hojas por supuesto asesinato, ¿no es un poco excesivo?



Era una sociedad burocráticamente muy eficiente. No generaban mucho papel para la facturación lograda.


----------



## Uritorco (1 Feb 2020)

En la clinica del doctor Morin se cometieron miles de abortos ilegales. Mena cobraba por todos ellos. La operacion se realizaba con una trituradora. Como veis, algo muy progresista, como la guillotina, otro conmovedor invento progre. Muchos de los fetos "abortados" tenian incluso nueve meses. Por lo visto, murieron una docena de mujeres en las operaciones, cuyos cadaveres hacian desaparecer. Es decir, que el numero y volumen de crimenes es todavia mayor de lo que suponemos. Incluso hay muertes "colaterales". Por ejemplo, el asesinato con accidente de circulacion del presidente de la Concapa, en el cual fallecio tambien su hijita de seis años. Hay que ser un verdadero miserable.


----------



## Bimmer (1 Feb 2020)

Esse est deus dijo:


> El viejo dice que le venden 36.000 carpetas (del zulo del abortorio) y cada carpeta tiene de 15 a 20 hojas. Si es cierto, no está nada mal, más de 600.000 hojas con información que ha falsificado Royuela para acusar falsamente a Mena. Se ve que es un pícaro prólijo y dedicado, quién haría semejante esfuerzo por el desprestigio de un enemigo personal.



Si fuese falso, los acusados ya habrían denunciado y habría salido en los telediarios y medios de comunicación.


----------



## Uritorco (1 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha puesto esto en el hilo? :
> 
> Muere de repente el tercer juez o fiscal que combatía al independentismo
> 
> ...



Lo del juez Ramirez Sunyer ES sospechosisimo. Es casi una confirmacion plena de que dicha estructura criminal y paraestatal sigue operando impunemente.


----------



## Demodé (1 Feb 2020)

∆∫ ηΣ†ώøπK∞ dijo:


> Celades también se moja:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Min. 1:08:15 mensaje del Sr. Royuela para los de izquierdas y para los derechas..........


----------



## Demodé (1 Feb 2020)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Era una sociedad burocráticamente muy eficiente. No generaban mucho papel para la facturación lograda.



Los daños causados al medio ambiente sin duda es lo más preocupante de ésto............


----------



## Uritorco (1 Feb 2020)

Los asesinatos encargados por Ernest Maragall, diputado de ERC.


----------



## cagabandurrias (1 Feb 2020)

El Estado sigue en su inacción, pese a que se ha acusado de más de 1000 asesinatos a funcionarios públicos.

Mena sigue agazapado, supongo que sabe que antes de declarar se encargarían de eliminarlo a él. Ya cumplió los objetivos. Es sacrificable.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (1 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> salen a 600 hojas por supuesto asesinato, ¿no es un poco excesivo?



Y a 100 notas por día. Todos los días durante más de quince años. Para que luego digan que los funcionarios están todo el día tomando café. 

Pero tú disimula....


----------



## Uritorco (2 Feb 2020)

¿Como es posible que hace tres horas el video de Celades tuviese casi 20 mil visitas y ahora el contador solo marque algo mas de 13 mil? ¿Que explicacion hay?


----------



## Tigershark (2 Feb 2020)

3:40


----------



## Loignorito (2 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> salen a 600 hojas por supuesto asesinato, ¿no es un poco excesivo?



Se supone que contienen chanchuchos diversos. De hecho adelantan que algo sobre el 11-M hay. También las que consisten en untadas al ministro Belloch. Otros que hablan de cuentas en el extranjero.


Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Y a 100 notas por día. Todos los días durante más de quince años. Para que luego digan que los funcionarios están todo el día tomando café.
> 
> Pero tú disimula....



Estamos hablando de una fuente de ingresos expléndida. Las cantidades que se mueven son importantes ¿no será lógico que se esmeren por que todo vaya bien?

Esto no es solo 'Mena'. Está dando muchos nombres completos y realizando acusaciones directas, claras y contundentes. Es imposible que no le hayan denunciado ya no Mena, sino muchos otros. pero no sucede nada ¿no es eso más que sospechoso?

Si recordamos a nuestro conflorero, Técnico Preocupado, por mucho menos lo llevaron ante el juez. Y no entrando en si su caso era tal o cual cosa, solo es un ejemplo de reacción rápida judicial ante las calumnias (o verdades dificilmente comprobables).

Y encima sobre un tío que ha sido Fiscal General de Cataluña, un guardia civil al menos, un policía y a saber a quienes y cuantos más que podrían querellarse, mas ¿alguien vió algo?


----------



## Hermoso Raton (2 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Tengo algunas dudas que me surgen viendo los primeros 30 minutos de esta entrevista :
> 
> 
> 
> Dice Royuela padre que los documentos los adquiere gracias a que un camarada suyo le informa de que van a eliminarlos de la clínica de abortos, no profundiza más, no explica por qué su amigo le informa de eso, por qué tiene esa información de que allí se encuentran los documentos y de que los van a eliminar, alomejor lo explican a lo largo de la entrevista y estoy metiendo la pata.




Sí que lo dice, el camarada está casado con la hija del doctor Morín, dueño de la clínica donde Mena es socio.


----------



## Tigershark (2 Feb 2020)

Álguien debería contactar con Dross Rotzank e informarle del caso , siempre habla sobre el deep state useño porque no iba hacerlo del español.


----------



## Debunker (2 Feb 2020)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Royuela tira de la redes de influencia y poder que le quedan del franquismo: funcionarios de distintas administraciones y servicios, hijos de funcionrios del régimen de Franco, etc. Si observas los asesinados sabrás quienes son los amigos de Royuela.
> 
> Es una obviedad que se trata de una guerra silenciosa entre viejos poderes franquistas y los poderes globalistas (masonería y sionismo) que con la muerte de Franco se hicieron de nuevo con el poder.
> 
> Y es claro que nunca se dan nombres ni pistas que puedan dar lugar a la identificación de los topos e infiltrados.




Pues no se, yo solo veo mucho amor a la pasta gansa, policías y GC vendiendo drogas, aprovechando todo es decir ventas al por mayor y menudeo de drogas, cobrando de clínica abortista ilegal, dinero en paraísos fiscales o simplemente en países hispanos americanos, crímenes a mansalva de todos los que se acercaron a sus chiringuitos y podían denunciarlos, cobros al estilo mafia siciliana o me pagas o estás fuera, en definitiva es una red criminal mafiosa cuya única ideología es el dinero


----------



## cagabandurrias (2 Feb 2020)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> Sí que lo dice, el camarada está casado con la hija del doctor Morín, dueño de la clínica donde Mena es socio.



No. 
El camarada es cuñado del Doctor Morín.


----------



## Esse est deus (2 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Pues no se, yo solo veo mucho amor a la pasta gansa, policías y GC vendiendo drogas, aprovechando todo es decir ventas al por mayor y menudeo de drogas, cobrando de clínica abortista ilegal, dinero en paraísos fiscales o simplemente en países hispanos americanos, crímenes a mansalva de todos los que se acercaron a sus chiringuitos y podían denunciarlos, cobros al estilo mafia siciliana o me pagas o estás fuera, en definitiva es una red criminal mafiosa cuya única ideología es el dinero


----------



## Hipérbole (2 Feb 2020)

Hilo muy extenso, pero está claro que esto es maldad y corrupción pura a raudales. Da bastante vértigo analizar todo, pues una vez se empieza, cada cosa que se investiga se conecta con la otra. Es muy perturbador.


----------



## cagabandurrias (2 Feb 2020)

El Estado no responde a las acusaciones.

En la Administración de Justicia callan como putas.

La Fiscalía mira hacia otro lado.

El fiscal Mena, agazapado, sabe que en última instancia puede pasar de verdugo a víctima.

Nadie denuncia.

Nadie se querella.

Blanco y en botella...


----------



## Uritorco (2 Feb 2020)

¿De que "asesinatos" han sido acusados los Royuela?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Feb 2020)

Vodoo con el ano on fire enmierdando. Se ve que la dirección es la correcta. Me nutre.


----------



## Esse est deus (2 Feb 2020)

Gracias por arrojarnos luz. Ahora veo claro.


----------



## zonacero (2 Feb 2020)

Ya veo la contrainformación y me descojono.
A ver @Voodoo

Royuela no es un angelito, es bien evidente, precisamente por eso tenemos a disposición de todos los documentos.

Date un vistazo por el siguiente enlace , y me cuentas cómo es posible que se estuviesen pidiendo informes personales, patrimoniales y fotos de trabajadores de la fiscalía, auxiliares incluídos. 

Elaboración de informes «B» de los fiscales José María Mena Álvarez y Carlos Jiménez Villarejo
Elaboración de informes «B», personales y de patrimonio, de fiscales, auxiliares de fiscalía y magistrados...

Documentación – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña






Esto no es nuevo, solo aquellos que hemos investigado muchos años las muertes "oportunas" en diferentes casos de corrupción sabemos de sobra lo que hay, Royuela ha conseguido (con dos cojones) la documentación, y si prestas atención, se entiende que esté todo el mundo callado.



VICTIMAS



Se Suicidan Varios Promotores Murcianos En Las Ultimas Semanas


¿Burbuja de infartos o muertes oportunas? (bis)


Las Oportunas Muertes de La Corrupción (Astapa, Hidalgo...)

etc

hoy tenemos la posibilidad de forzar una investigación


----------



## Arretranco_70 (2 Feb 2020)

zonacero dijo:


> Ya veo la contrainformación y me descojono.
> A ver @Voodoo
> 
> Royuela no es un angelito, eso es bien evidente, precisamente por eso tenemos a disposición de todos los documentos.
> ...



"la contrainformación" jajajajajajajjajajajajaja. Sí, la masonería, el CNI y el Deep state han entrado a saco en burbuja. Luego decimos de los progres, el pensamiento mágico y las disonancias cognitivas....

Lo dije hace muuuchos, muchos post: a la gente no le interesa la verdad, sólo cree lo que quiere creer, lo que ya pensaba de antemano. Esta basura no hay por dónde cogerla y aquí los tienes, con más fe en las palabras de unos hijos de puta con pintas que en la más mínima lógica.

Eso de que Royuela no es un angelito lo dirás tú, que yo he visto en este foro y en YouTube a más de uno llamarle "padre coraje" y ejemplar y modelo.... hasta una chica/mujer que decía que era igualito igualito que su papá (por su bien, espero que no)

Y ya que dices que te has dedicado a investigar muertes "oportunas" te invito, LO LLEVO HACIENDO DESDE EL PRINCIPIO DEL HILO, a que demuestres UNA SOLA MUERTE de las 1200 (más "todas las que faltan por salir"). UNA. Que aportes UNA SOLA PRUEBA que no sean los papeles. SÓLO UNA. Es más.....ELIGE UN CASO, EL QUE TU QUIERAS. El que veas más factible, y miramos a ver..... te parece?

Creo que es un reto razonable. O los papeles mienten o dicen la verdad. Con que seamos capaces de demostrar DE UN SOLO PAPEL que miente, o que dice la verdad, ya no habrá lugar a dudas en un sentido ni en otro....no?


----------



## Me_opongo (2 Feb 2020)

He empezado a leer y ver algún vídeo.

"el viejo" me pone muy nervioso, se dispersa demasiado. 

Quizás ver documentos me ayude más a seguir profundizando en este bonito "caso aislado". 

Sin palabras.

UP ¡¡¡¡

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cagabandurrias (2 Feb 2020)

zonacero dijo:


> Ya veo la contrainformación y me descojono.
> A ver @Voodoo
> 
> Royuela no es un angelito, es bien evidente, precisamente por eso tenemos a disposición de todos los documentos.
> ...



En efecto, los Royuela no son la monjitas de la Caridad, ni los Angelitos del Niño Jesús, pero está claro que con este expediente nos adentramos en una cloaca del Estado, o de algunos de sus miembros para enriquecerse y alcanzar cotas más elevadas de poder.

Nadie investiga?
Nadie se querella?
Nadie denuncia?
Por qué se agazapa Mena? Teme por su vida?
Ni siquiera censuran la noticia?
Tema muy chungo...


----------



## zonacero (2 Feb 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> "la contrainformación" jajajajajajajjajajajajaja. Sí, la masonería, el CNI y el Deep state han entrado a saco en burbuja. Luego decimos de los progres, el pensamiento mágico y las disonancias cognitivas....
> 
> Lo dije hace muuuchos, muchos post: a la gente no le interesa la verdad, sólo cree lo que quiere creer, lo que ya pensaba de antemano. Esta basura no hay por dónde cogerla y aquí los tienes, con más fe en las palabras de unos hijos de puta con pintas que en la más mínima lógica.
> 
> ...



A ver si lo entiendes, yo no tengo que demostrar nada, estamos pidiendo que se investigue ( y no lo harán por lo que podemos ver) solo he leído un nombre y apellidos en los informes B, buscando he visto el mismo nombre y apellido casualmente murió en 2008 con 47 años. y será una casualidad, otra persona con el mismo nombre, lo que pedimos es que esta monumental documentación se investigue. Y vuelvo a repetir, ole los cojones de este señor (que a pesar de su edad y los millones de datos que lleva en la cabeza) ha sido capaz de hacerse con la documentación y poner encima de la mesa, en este caso la red, lo que nos temíamos ya hace muchos años. 

Es precisamente por todo lo que estamos viendo, el motivo por el que ningún partido reclama la separación del poder judicial del ejecutivo


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Feb 2020)

Hoy le puse los videos a un familiar (langosto premium comunista con chalet adosado y piscina, liberado sindical y prejubilado con 1700€ del ala, lector de El País y opinólogo en consecuencia, un subnormal de primera pero un listo en realidad) que no tenía ni idea del tema y* ha sido oir Royuela y Villarejo (el fiscal) y ha saltado que si Franco y franco y botín y que Villarejo es un tipo estupendo progresista *(como si el crimen tuviera ideología y se rprogre te inmunizara contra la corrupción, como si los sociatas desde Gonzalez no fueran chorizos y corruptos).

Pues ha sido como sacarle al diablo un crucifijo, como si atacaras a alguien de su familia y sin conocer al fiscal Mena, ha sido como si le tocaras algo sagradísimo el R78, como siu solo pudiera haber una época de corrupción que es la anterior a la democracia y desde los Reyes CAtólicos, QUÉ SUBNORMAAAAAAAAAAAL!!!!!!

Que yo admito la incredulidad, yo mismo soy escéptico pero coño, tampoco le quería convencer de nada, solo le estaba explicando que un tipo está diciendo a voz en grito que Mena es un asesino en serie y nadie le toca un pelo ni le denuncia. 

Y no es mala persona pero esa generación, los rogelios, están muy pero que muy traumatizados hasta el punto de estar ya invalidados éticamente para hablar ni participar en nada, son la hez, escoria, de verdad, alejaros de los comunistas o quizás solo sea este y los haya buenas personas pero vamos que creo que es incompatible justificar el crimen por ideología.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (2 Feb 2020)

No, evidentemente no estás para investigar nada, pero sí para tragarte sin rechistar cualquier basura que suelten unos terroristas contra tu país. Eso sí.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Feb 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> "la contrainformación" jajajajajajajjajajajajaja. Sí, la masonería, el CNI y el Deep state han entrado a saco en burbuja. Luego decimos de los progres, el pensamiento mágico y las disonancias cognitivas....
> 
> Lo dije hace muuuchos, muchos post: a la gente no le interesa la verdad, sólo cree lo que quiere creer, lo que ya pensaba de antemano. Esta basura no hay por dónde cogerla y aquí los tienes, con más fe en las palabras de unos hijos de puta con pintas que en la más mínima lógica.
> 
> ...



Demuestra tú que Mena es inocente o al menos razona por qué ni siquiera se querella contra quien le está llamando asesino ante toda España y todo el mundo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Feb 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> No, evidentemente no estás para investigar nada, pero sí para tragarte sin rechistar cualquier basura que suelten unos terroristas contra tu país. Eso sí.



Los ciudadanos corrientes no tenemos la manera de averiguar nada de eso, ni tiempo ni recursos.


----------



## Bimmer (2 Feb 2020)

Nos puedes hablar de lo que hacéis los masones en vuestro día a día? No te cortes, que la masa está agilipollada perdida y va a seguir con su fútbol, Netflix y redes sociales. Cuenta cuenta.

Va enserio, dinos algo hombre, porque está claro que tú andas metido en alguna mierda de esas, ya que estás atacando a los Royuela como si te lo hubiesen ordenado o fuese tu misión para subir de grado, en ningún momento te has interesado por los más de 1.200 asesinatos que los Royuela piden que se investiguen, lo único que has hecho desde tu primera intervención es poner noticias de el mayor estercolero de todos los medios de comunicación como es El País, y pretendes que nos creamos esa información. Eres un masonazo verdad? Reconócelo por lo menos, Guaidó lo hizo entre lineas.


----------



## cagabandurrias (2 Feb 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Hoy le puse los videos a un familiar (langosto premium comunista con chalet adosado y piscina, liberado sindical y prejubilado con 1700€ del ala, lector de El País y opinólogo en consecuencia, un subnormal de primera pero un listo en realidad) que no tenía ni idea del tema y* ha sido oir Royuela y Villarejo (el fiscal) y ha saltado que si Franco y franco y botín y que Villarejo es un tipo estupendo progresista *(como si el crimen tuviera ideología y se rprogre te inmunizara contra la corrupción, como si los sociatas desde Gonzalez no fueran chorizos y corruptos).
> 
> Pues ha sido como sacarle al diablo un crucifijo, como si atacaras a alguien de su familia y sin conocer al fiscal Mena, ha sido como si le tocaras algo sagradísimo el R78, como siu solo pudiera haber una época de corrupción que es la anterior a la democracia y desde los Reyes CAtólicos, QUÉ SUBNORMAAAAAAAAAAAL!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Mirad, la cosa no explota porque media sociedad vive bien mirando hacia otro lado, mientras se parasita a los que trabajan de verdad.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Feb 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Mirad, la cosa no explota porque media sociedad vive bien mirando hacia otro lado, mientras se parasita a los que trabajan de verdad.



Es que no quieren ni saber del tema, muchos viejos se creen de verdad que éste régimen es mucho mejor que el franquismo y está demostrado con cifras que es peor, aunque tengamos libertad de expresión y política somos más pobres y más degenerados hasta el punto de justificar crímenes de hoy por los de una dictadura con los cuales no tienen ninguna relación más que ser crímenes.

Creo que si mi tío no fuera tan jodidamente retrasado podría parecer que es masón por cómo se ha puesto, pero no creo que fichen a tontos de ese calibre, aunque quién sabe quizás los necesitan para las tareas más patéticas como ser liberado sindical y esas cosas.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Nos puedes hablar de lo que hacéis los masones en vuestro día a día? No te cortes, que la masa está agilipollada perdida y va a seguir con su fútbol, Netflix y redes sociales. Cuenta cuenta.
> 
> Va enserio, dinos algo hombre, porque está claro que tú andas metido en alguna mierda de esas, ya que estás atacando a los Royuela como si te lo hubiesen ordenado o fuese tu misión para subir de grado, en ningún momento te has interesado por los más de 1.200 asesinatos que los Royuela piden que se investiguen, lo único que has hecho desde tu primera intervención es poner noticias de el mayor estercolero de todos los medios de comunicación como es El País, y pretendes que nos creamos esa información. Eres un masonazo verdad? Reconócelo por lo menos, Guaidó lo hizo entre lunes y no pasa nada.



Royuela puede ser lo que quieran, no hay por qué negarlo, pero eso no afecta al hecho de que hay una denuncia gigantesca de crímenes horribles propios de una degeneración total de un sistema de "justicia" y aquí nadie mueve un dedo, será porque es cierto todo lo que cuenta por muy mafioso que sea. Es un ad hominem.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Feb 2020)

Para quien no lo haya visto, primera entrevista a los Royuela:


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Feb 2020)

Primera sorpresa que me llevo viendo la entrevista, dicen que al hermano Royuela le matan porque había chantajeado al policía que le suministraba droga para que se la diera gratis....
No decían que le porque era periodista y descubrió que el poli suministraba una red de narcos en los Boixos y Brigadas blanquiazules?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Feb 2020)

Correcto estamos de acuerdo que no se le tiene que creer a ciegas, como a cualquier persona, pero los hechos que denuncian sí se pueden comprobar, o tampoco hay que hacer ni caso?
No estamos hablando de creer o no creer sino de darle curso a una denuncia gravísima. 

Una duda que se me ocurre... para qué coño guardaba Mena 36.000 carpetas de documentos comprometedores?
Porque puedo entender que se comuniquen por escrito al ser la manera habitual de los mafiosos pero guardar los dossieres?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Feb 2020)

Cómo que nada más que decir?

No es lo mismo falsificar un documento de hoja de padrón por un asunto de dinero que falsificar 36000 documentos, es que ni tendría tiempo en una vida entera.

Qué intereses tienes en el tema?


----------



## Arretranco_70 (2 Feb 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Demuestra tú que Mena es inocente o al menos razona por qué ni siquiera se querella contra quien le está llamando asesino ante toda España y todo el mundo.



Yoooo defender a Mena? Anda y que le den por culo.

Lo de la trama de asesinatos es infumable (bueno, se ve que para vosotros no...ejem, allá cuidaos), pero que esta persona ha sido como mínimo, un juez repugnantemente sectario, no hace falta que lo diga yo, basta leer las noticias. La última de Cataluña, sin ir más lejos.

Lo que no me gusta es la mentira. Y menos tan gorda y tan dañina. Pero no dañina para Mena, no, ni para los que salen en los papeles, ni siquiera para la judicatura entera..... para mi país. Para ESPAÑA. No lo queréis ver? No lo veáis.... Seguro que todos los que creeis con fe inquebrantable esta basura (se que no es tu caso) sois de los de Viva España y tal.....yo también, solo que yo creo en España, se ve que otros no.

Hablando de conspiraciones, qué puta casualidad que se eche tanta basura y tan grave contra la judicatura justo en el momento en el que se oye por todas partes que la PSOE con pudrimos lo que está haciendo es un cambio de régimen. No le viene nada mal esto, no. Es más...que bien le viene que la gente piense "está todo podrido y hay que hacer un reset". Igual por eso la fiscala general va a dejar que se pudra todo sin actuar de oficio?

Por qué Mena no se querella? Porque tiene OCHENTA Y CUATRO AÑOS y está hasta los cojones de toda una vida con la mosca cojonera de Royuela revoloteando y llenando los juzgados de miles y miles de hojas sin pies ni cabeza, atascando juzgados, enredando con todo el mundo y trapicheando hasta lo indecible?

Seguid, seguid haciendo de tontos útiles a la PSOE....


----------



## Tito Clint (2 Feb 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> No, evidentemente no estás para investigar nada, pero sí para tragarte sin rechistar cualquier basura que suelten unos terroristas contra tu país. Eso sí.



A qué terroristas te refieres, a los del Gal, o quizás a los etarras que ahora dan conferencias en universidades?


----------



## Bimmer (2 Feb 2020)

¿Puedes decirnos por qué no te has interesado en los más de 1.200 asesinatos que los Royuela piden que se investiguen?


----------



## Bimmer (2 Feb 2020)

¿Puedes decirnos por qué no te has interesado en los más de 1.200 supuestos asesinatos que unos señores que acusan de asesinos con nombres y apellidos y no son denunciados por esto, piden que se investiguen?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Feb 2020)

No contestas nada de lo que te pregunto y te repites como un loro. 
Qué tiene de malo tener lazos con la ultraderecha?
Eso te obliga a inventarte cosas contra un exfiscal? 
Más adhominen y explotas.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Feb 2020)

Ese sí es un punto débil en la historia. 
El almacenamiento y conservación de los dossieres.


----------



## Bimmer (2 Feb 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No contestas nada de lo que te pregunto y te repites como un loro.
> Qué tiene de malo tener lazos con la ultraderecha?
> Eso te obliga a inventarte cosas contra un exfiscal?
> Más adhominen y explotas.



Tiene toda la pinta de ser un masonazo, en ningún momento se ha interesado por los 1.200 asesinatos que los Royuela piden que se investiguen.


----------



## zonacero (2 Feb 2020)

Pues que lo vuelvan hacer 

que le condenen (si pueden) por falsificar ESTOS informes 

¿Es tan difícil de entender?


----------



## Uritorco (2 Feb 2020)

Sí, conozco esos textos periodisticos, gracias. Hay algo de verdad en ellos, mezclados con rumores y manipulacion interesada. Los Royuela nunca han sido condenados por ningun asesinato ni entraron en prision por alguna falta similar. No saques la cosas de contexto pues lo unico que pretendes realmente es no entrar a debatir la trama que abre este hilo, sobre el que todavia no has dicho ni mu, salvo para desacreditarlo en todo momento. La Triple A, con la que los Royuela no han tenido tampoco nada que ver, todo el mundo sabe que fue una tapadera de la CIA. Y es probable que muchas de las acciones violentas cometidas por elementos "ultras" tuviesen como "tutores" a las cloacas del nuevo regimen masonico y democratico, precisamente para tener una excusa con la que poder desarticular o poner fuera de la ley ciertos grupos y organizaciones politicas de "extrema derecha" que en el nuevo escenario ya no eran politicamente viables. En cualquier caso, los encontronazos que pudo haber en esa epoca son las clasicas e inevitables trifulcas que vinieron aparejadas durante la Transicion. En este hilo se debate otra cosa mucho mas grave y de mayor trascendencia. Por cierto, no deja de ser curioso que la victimista revista satirica de izquierdas El Papus, fuese propiedad del capitalista Grupo Godo, editor de La Vanguardia. De hecho, la redaccion de ambas publicaciones estaban una al lado de la otra. Lo que es cierto y es un hecho probado, es que jamas se intruyo ninguna diligencia contra Royuela padre ni contra los once detenidos inicialmente por el famoso atentado de El Papus, que fueron puestos en libertad sin cargos a los dos meses. Es probable que el Cesid (una sucursal de la CIA y el Mossad), "sepa" quienes fueron realmente los autores. Recordemos que en esa epoca estaba de ministro de Interior un pajaro muy oscuro: Martin Villa, a quienes los nuevos gestores del pais recompensaron con una prolifica carrera politica y empresarial. Que tipo de intereses contraidos se fraguaron entre ambos, aunque son de suponer, si que hubiesen sido de inestimable intereses conocerlos o que viesen la luz publica en esta epoca de tanta "liberte".


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Sí, conozco esos textos periodisticos, gracias. Hay algo de verdad en ellos, mezclados con rumores y manipulacion interesada. Los Royuela nunca han sido condenados por ningun asesinato ni entraron en prision por alguna falta similar. No saques la cosas de contexto pues lo unico que pretendes realmente es no entrar a debatir la trama que abre este hilo, sobre el que todavia no has dicho ni mu, salvo para desacreditarlo en todo momento. La Triple A, con la que los Royuela no han tenido tampoco nada que ver, todo el mundo sabe que fue una tapadera de la CIA. Y es probable que muchas de las acciones violentas cometidas por elementos "ultras" tuviesen como "tutores" a las cloacas del nuevo regimen masonico y democratico, precisamente para tener una excusa con la que poder desarticular o poner fuera de la ley ciertos grupos y organizaciones politicas de "extrema derecha" que en el nuevo escenario ya no eran politicamente viables. En cualquier caso, los encontronazos que pudo haber en esa epoca son las clasicas e inevitables trifulcas que vinieron aparejadas durante la Transicion. En este hilo se debate otra cosa mucho mas grave y de mayor trascendencia. Por cierto, no deja de ser curioso que la victimista revista satirica de izquierdas El Papus, fuese propiedad del capitalista Grupo Godo, editor de La Vanguardia. De hecho, la redaccion de ambas publicaciones estaban una al lado de la otra. Lo que es cierto y es un hecho probado, es que jamas se intruyo ninguna diligencia contra Royuela padre ni contra los once detenidos inicialmente por el famoso atentado de El Papus, que fueron puestos en libertad sin cargos a los dos meses. Es probable que el Cesid (una sucursal de la CIA y el Mossad), "sepa" quienes fueron realmente los autores. Recordemos que en esa epoca estaba de ministro de Interior un pajaro muy oscuro: Martin Villa, a quienes los nuevos gestores del pais recompensaron con una prolifica carrera politica y empresarial. Que tipo de intereses contraidos se fraguaron entre ambos, aunque son de suponer, si que hubiesen sido de inestimable intereses conocerlos o que viesen la luz publica en esta epoca de tanta "liberte".


----------



## Bimmer (2 Feb 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> "la contrainformación" jajajajajajajjajajajajaja. Sí, la masonería, el CNI y el Deep state han entrado a saco en burbuja. Luego decimos de los progres, el pensamiento mágico y las disonancias cognitivas....
> 
> Lo dije hace muuuchos, muchos post: a la gente no le interesa la verdad, sólo cree lo que quiere creer, lo que ya pensaba de antemano. Esta basura no hay por dónde cogerla y aquí los tienes, con más fe en las palabras de unos hijos de puta con pintas que en la más mínima lógica.
> 
> ...



Pero vamos a ver masonazo, que porque rajes del PSOE en un par de mensajes e interpretes el papel de disidente, solo engañas a un par de ilusos a lo sumo.

Lo que demuestra que este caso es VERDAD es que los acusados no han denunciado, punto y pelota, no hay que darle más vueltas, si tú ahora mismo subes a internet vídeos acusando a gente con nombres y apellidos de haber asesinado y mandado asesinar, aún mostrando papeles como pruebas, si los acusados saben que lo que dices es falso y por consiguiente las pruebas que muestras también son falsas, automáticamente te caen denuncias por todas partes y te las comes una detrás de otra, te rascan hasta el último céntimo.


----------



## Uritorco (2 Feb 2020)

Es increible que se siga esgrimiendo por algunos lo de los "documentos falsificados" por los Royuela, cuando estos demuestran en los videos que esas "pruebas" acusatorias fueron directamente inventadas y fabricadas por Mena y distribuidas a todos los juzgados, bufetes de abogados y medios de comunicacion. Aunque me temo que algunos no quieran ver los videos, es decir, informarse, so pena que les de un soponcio al conocer la verdad, que destruiria sus prejuicios ideologicos.


----------



## Demodé (2 Feb 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Correcto estamos de acuerdo que no se le tiene que creer a ciegas, como a cualquier persona, pero los hechos que denuncian sí se pueden comprobar, o tampoco hay que hacer ni caso?
> No estamos hablando de creer o no creer sino de darle curso a una denuncia gravísima.
> 
> Una duda que se me ocurre... para qué coño guardaba Mena 36.000 carpetas de documentos comprometedores?
> Porque puedo entender que se comuniquen por escrito al ser la manera habitual de los mafiosos pero guardar los dossieres?



Por qué guardaba Mena las notas, por si las tenía que usar o para recordar lo que había trabajado que era mucho, guardarlas en la clínica eso se llama sobreconfianza.......


----------



## Abstenuto (2 Feb 2020)

Por ahí van los tiros. Excelente aporte sobre el que deberían reflexionar crédulos y escépticos


----------



## Demodé (2 Feb 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Ese sí es un punto débil en la historia.
> El almacenamiento y conservación de los dossieres.



Lo de los documentos yo creo que puede ser real, puramente real.

Es que en la realidad a diferencia del cine, ni hay malos ni hay buenos, ni los "malos" ni los "buenos" van a ser perfectos como en las películas, y el "bueno" (Sr. Royuela) no va a tener siempre 35 años y los últimos 3 meses en el gimnasio y sin cerveza ni hamburguesas, como dijo Matt Damon cuando hizo Jason Bourne.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (2 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver masonazo, que porque rajes del PSOE en un par de mensajes e interpretes el papel de disidente, solo engañas a un par de ilusos a lo sumo.
> 
> Lo que demuestra que este caso es VERDAD es que los acusados no han denunciado, punto y pelota, no hay que darle más vueltas, si tú ahora mismo subes a internet vídeos acusando a gente con nombres y apellidos de haber asesinado y mandado asesinar, aún mostrando papeles como pruebas, si los acusados saben que lo que dices es falso y por consiguiente las pruebas que muestras también son falsas, automáticamente te caen denuncias por todas partes y te las comes una detrás de otra, te rascan hasta el último céntimo.



Eres mu tonto. Pero bocú de muá.

Sólo por eso, y por mensajes semejantes de los partidarios del "todo es verdá" que dan mucha pena, debería hacer reflexionar a los indecisos o a los que no les cuadra del todo que no puede ser que opinen lo mismo que semejantes zotes. Con información que "viene de donde viene" y con CERO pruebas, excepto las que ellos dicen tener en sus manos.

"La prueba de que es verdad es que no han denunciado". Pues VAYA PRUEBA DE MIERDA. Menos mal que el juez era Mena y no vosotros. Madre mía.

Aparte..... Estás seguro de eso? Cómo lo sabes? Porque lo dicen los Royuela? 

Qué haréis/diréis cuando se sepa (si llega el caso o si ha llegado ya) que sí están denunciados? Ya os lo digo yo...... Cambiar la versión y decir que si han denunciado es para callarles.

Qué haréis/diréis cuando sean juzgados y presuntamente condenados por aportar pruebas falsas? Ya os lo digo yo.... Decir que los peritos están comprados/chantajeados por el deep state.

Y así hasta el infinito. Porque ya habéis decidido que es verdad y NADA, ni la prueba más contundente os hará cambiar de opinión. Si mañana sale Royuela diciendo que todo fue un fake para enmierdar a Mena, apuesto lo que queráis a que la teoría pasará a ser que Mena está siendo amenazado.

Yo lo se... se que es inútil. Y los que según vosotros deberían denunciar, probablemente también lo saben, por eso no se molestan ni lo más mínimo, porque sólo sirve para alimentar al troll. 

Por cierto....sabéis que aparte de lo que han colgado antes, Royuela era especialmente conocido en los 80 por los "montajes" publicitarios de todo tipo? Y que se presentó como número 2 al Parlamento de CAtaluña, pero no por la Falange, no....por el Partido Andalucista? Pero el no cree en los partidos políticos, no...... en eso no miente: Sólo cree en Royuela.


----------



## Uritorco (2 Feb 2020)

Para los incredulos y escepticos: Mena almacenaba toda esa documentacion por la sencilla razon de que tenian las huellas de sus colaboradores mas inmediatos. Era una manera de tenerlos comprometidos, ademas de para chantajearlos en cualquier momento. Mena sera un criminal pero no es tonto. Es el "as" en la manga que se guardaba, salvo que por una carambola del destino acabaron en manos no adecuadas, y se han vuelto ahora contra el. De hecho, los propios Royuela los han estado manipulando con guantes para evitar cualquier tipo de alteracion.


----------



## cagabandurrias (2 Feb 2020)

Nadie quiere investigar nada, ni querellarse.

Ni Mena, ni el Poder Judicial, ni la Fiscalía, ni el Gobierno, ni los Mass Mierda...todos callan como putas ante la acusación de 1100 asesinatos.


----------



## Demodé (2 Feb 2020)

Que son "deep state"? Sale que son funcionarios, auxiliados por delincuentes comunes.


cagabandurrias dijo:


> Nadie quiere investigar nada, ni querellarse.
> 
> Ni Mena, ni el Poder Judicial, ni la Fiscalía, ni el Gobierno, ni los Mass Mierda...todos callan como putas ante la acusación de 1100 asesinatos.



La diferencia es que Royuela ya se ha querellado, y lo archivaron.


----------



## Energia libre (2 Feb 2020)

Recordar que los Royuela no sólo acusan a Mena, tb a zapatero a gonzalez a jiménez villarejo a belloch a maragall a fernandez bermejo a conde pumpido a 5 jueces actuales del Supremo a la GC a la Policia Nacional a la Policia Judicial al cuerpi de forenses a la práctica totalidad de jueces y magistrados de Cataluña como pertenecientes a una secta a la fiscal jefe de Cataluña, a clínicas legales abortistas, etc, etc, etc.
Mena estará viejo pero dentro de la anterior relación hay muchísimos que podrían denunciarle creo yo.


----------



## Bimmer (2 Feb 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Eres mu tonto. Pero bocú de muá.
> 
> Sólo por eso, y por mensajes semejantes de los partidarios del "todo es verdá" que dan mucha pena, debería hacer reflexionar a los indecisos o a los que no les cuadra del todo que no puede ser que opinen lo mismo que semejantes zotes. Con información que "viene de donde viene" y con CERO pruebas, excepto las que ellos dicen tener en sus manos.
> 
> ...





Bimmer dijo:


> Las pruebas no son solo lo que pone en los papeles, las pruebas es que no han abierto telediarios con esta noticia, no se han querellado los acusados para mover toda la maquinaria judicial y joder legalmente a los Royuela, estas acciones servirían para dar respaldo al sistema judicial, para que la masa dijese : "La justicia funciona", pero no es el caso, saben que la masa es inferior en todo al resto y que en vez de volcarse como los que estamos en este hilo en semejante tema que daña todos los cimientos de la sociedad civil y del Estado, se vuelcan en verse la nueva serie de Netflix, en el fútbol y en abrir y comentar hilos de mierda en Burbuja.
> 
> Tú y otros no habéis entrado aquí a demostrar incoherencias, que las hay, sobre este caso, habéis entrado aquí a meter mierda y mofaros de los Royuela, por lo que seguramente seais masónicos y/o pertenezcáis a algo similar, incluso una red clientelar o partido político, si es el caso, por favor comentadnos algo sobre lo que hacéis, no os cortéis, que la masa es inferior al resto y ya podréis decir que os hacéis un bar España cada fin de semana que no va a pasar nada, van a seguir hablando de gilipolleces y comprando mierdas en el centro comercial.
> 
> Al resto de foreros con buena intención, os animo a ver los vídeos sobre la ley natural, es más importante de lo que creéis, sabiendo esto, os encajarán muchas piezas del puzzle, resolveréis muchas dudas que os han surgido en la vida, tiene todo el sentido del mundo, recomiendo a los Royuela si me leen, que le echen un vistazo seriamente a estos vídeos :


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Eres mu tonto. Pero bocú de muá.
> 
> Sólo por eso, y por mensajes semejantes de los partidarios del "todo es verdá" que dan mucha pena, debería hacer reflexionar a los indecisos o a los que no les cuadra del todo que no puede ser que opinen lo mismo que semejantes zotes. Con información que "viene de donde viene" y con CERO pruebas, excepto las que ellos dicen tener en sus manos.
> 
> ...



No es una prueba de mierda, es lo que haría cualquier persona que sea inocente y se le acusa de un delito, sobre todo si se le acusa de asesinar y mandar asesinar.

Aquí el único tonto eres tú diciendo estas gilipolleces : "

"Yo lo se... se que es inútil. Y los que según vosotros deberían denunciar, probablemente también lo saben, por eso no se molestan ni lo más mínimo, porque sólo sirve para alimentar al troll." 

Toma anda, a ver si así dejas de decir tonterías y de hacer el payaso :

*Calumnia* (Art. 205-207 ,Ley orgánica 10/1995, de 23 de noviembre), entendida como la imputación de un delito hecha con conocimiento de su falsedad o temerario desprecio hacia la verdad. Se prevén penas de prisión de seis meses a dos años o multa de doce a 24 meses, si se propagaran con publicidad y, en otro caso, multa de seis a 12 meses.
*Injuria* Art. 208 ,Ley Orgánica 10/1995, de 23 de noviembre, esto es, la acción o expresión que lesiona la dignidad de otra persona, menoscabando su fama o atentando contra su propia estimación. Las injurias graves hechas con publicidad se castigarán con la pena de multa de seis a catorce meses y, en otro caso, con la de tres a siete meses


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Recordar que los Royuela no sólo acusan a Mena, tb a zapatero a gonzalez a jiménez villarejo a belloch a maragall a fernandez bermejo a conde pumpido a 5 jueces actuales del Supremo a la GC a la Policia Nacional a la Policia Judicial al cuerpi de forenses a la práctica totalidad de jueces y magistrados de Cataluña como pertenecientes a una secta a la fiscal jefe de Cataluña, a clínicas legales abortistas, etc, etc, etc.
> Mena estará viejo pero dentro de la anterior relación hay muchísimos que podrían denunciarle creo yo.



Nadie denuncia, los medios de comunicación no se hacen eco de la noticia y los Royuela siguen subiendo vídeos acusando con nombres y apellidos desde verano de 2019, queda claro que los más de 1.200 asesinatos son verdaderos.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (3 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> No es una prueba de mierda, es lo que haría cualquier persona que sea inocente y se le acusa de un delito, sobre todo si se le acusa de asesinar y mandar asesinar.
> 
> Aquí el único tonto eres tú diciendo estas gilipolleces : "
> 
> ...



joder, joder......calumnia, injuria..... nunca lo habría creído. Me acabas de convencer:


























ERES PROFUNDAMENTE GELEPOLLAS.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

Cada vez hay más gente subiendo vídeos sobre Royuela, este es nuevo : 



Como se siga apuntando gente a hablar del tema, llegue a TT en Twitter, etc etc, se hará viral y cuando se haga viral lo hará sin que los acusados hayan denunciado por calumnias, injurias y falsificación documental, quien calla otorga.


----------



## Energia libre (3 Feb 2020)

Otra cosa que me da que pensar es que Royuela padre sabe lo que ha sufrido su hijo Santiago y aunque a el con 81 años se la suda casi todo (cosa que no es cierta, se cree pero no es cierta, a los viejos les da miedo el futuro más que a los jovenes) tb sabe que a su hijo le podria caer la del pulpo por mentir y este chico se ve que no puede aguantar más condenas, no es un mangui precisamente si no un licenciado en fisicas y esa no es una carrera de pinta y colorea precisamente.
Además que va a ganar? Aunque se aclarase todos los asesinatos el hijo Santiago tendría que volver a los juzgados a ver si le dan la razón y 4 pesetas por sentencia errónea o como le llamen, no lo veo ninguno de los 2 son tontos


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Feb 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Nadie quiere investigar nada, ni querellarse.
> 
> Ni Mena, ni el Poder Judicial, ni la Fiscalía, ni el Gobierno, ni los Mass Mierda...todos callan como putas ante la acusación de 1100 asesinatos.



poned uno muy cantoso.
uno, nombres, apellidos, de todos.

solo quiero que se me convenza de un asesinato

uno.


----------



## Demodé (3 Feb 2020)

Para quien le pueda "gustar" la ecuación PSOE y crímenes:


----------



## Manufacturer (3 Feb 2020)

Up. Para mí, una de las razones de su verosímilitud, puede ser el ver cómo han salido leyes inconstitucionales adelante y cómo todo el arco político se alinea ante la aberración sin fisuras.
Por más que se pasen por el forro constituciones y principios del derecho.
¿A qué temen? ¿Porqué nadie expone las injusticias? ¿Como algo tan sectario y tan fácil de tumbar por un alumno de primero de derecho, pasa el filtro del constitucional?


----------



## Uritorco (3 Feb 2020)

La tercera parte de la entrevista a Royuela padre con algunas anecdotas interesantes sobre el inicio de la trama.

‘Expediente Royuela’, Alberto Royuela: "Después de la muerte de mi hijo es cuando se cruzan en mi vida Mena, Villarejo e incluso Margarita Robles" (3) - El Diestro


----------



## cagabandurrias (3 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> poned uno muy cantoso.
> uno, nombres, apellidos, de todos.
> 
> solo quiero que se me convenza de un asesinato
> ...



Mírate los vídeos.
La presunta amante de Mena fue asesinada en Sitges y encontrada en un container de basura en Reus, según los vídeos.

Salen nombres y apellidos.

Son palabras de los Royuela, con pruebas documentales, según ellos aducen.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Feb 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Mírate los vídeos.
> La presunta amante de Mena fue asesinada en Sitges y encontrada en un container de basura en Reus, según los vídeos.
> 
> Salen nombres y apellidos.
> ...



es que necesito algo para mirarlos.

dame nombres, fechas, algo que pueda comprobar por mi cuenta.


----------



## cagabandurrias (3 Feb 2020)

Mira


Incorrezto dijo:


> es que necesito algo para mirarlos.
> 
> dame nombres, fechas, algo que pueda comprobar por mi cuenta.



Mira los vídeos por ti mismo.
Lee el Blog de Santiago Royuela Samit. Allí hay colgado todo.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> joder, joder......calumnia, injuria..... nunca lo habría creído. Me acabas de convencer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que tú has dicho : 

"Yo lo se... se que es inútil. Y los que según vosotros deberían denunciar, probablemente también lo saben, por eso no se molestan ni lo más mínimo, porque sólo sirve para alimentar al troll." 

Es decir, que tú dices que si los acusados denuncian, solo sirve para alimentar al troll.

Lo que yo te he puesto, (te dejo lo importante para que tú cerebro de mosquito pueda procesar la información) : 

Calumnia. Se prevén penas de prisión de seis meses a dos años o multa de doce a 24 meses, si se propagaran con publicidad y, en otro caso, multa de seis a 12 meses.

Injuria. Las injurias graves hechas con publicidad se castigarán con la pena de multa de seis a catorce meses y, en otro caso, con la de tres a siete meses.

Denunciar solo sirve para alimentar al troll como tú dices o sirve para que les metan todas esas multas como dice la ley?

Creo que hablo en nombre de todos al decir que te vayas a tomar por culo de este hilo, si no eres masonazo tiene más delito lo tuyo, ni para troll vales.


----------



## Manufacturer (3 Feb 2020)

Up. Qué se sepa cuál es el hobby de los que publican que sólo el 0.0001% de las denuncias de género son falsas.
Qué se sepa porqué no hay oposición en todo el arco parlamentario.
A ver si algún doctor forense nos cuenta alguna anécdota de gente poderosa untando para conseguir favores.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Feb 2020)

Vale tío, vete a tomar por culo. 
Al ignore por defender delicuentes y por sectario.


----------



## Manufacturer (3 Feb 2020)

Algo que implicaría a cirujanos, forenses, abogados, jueces, fiscalía, procuradores, políticos, cuerpos de seguridad del estado, servícios secretos, delincuentes, funcionarios de prisiones, diversos funcionarios, la casa real, gente de la calle, periodistas, clínicas de abortos, servícios secretos extranjeros... Es la punta del iceberg. La mierda salpicaría a muchos y a todos los niveles, implicaría la voladura total de la PSOE y el R78 en pleno. Cambiaría totalmente la percepción de la "democrácia" en que vivimos y de lo que fue la transición, quizás se sabría el cómo y el porqué de la heroína en España en los 80... También explicaría porqué mucha gente en operaciones de cirugía menor se quedaron en la sala de operaciones.
Es demasiado peligroso para el statu quo actual. Símplemente no hay cojones a investigar nada. Callan como putas, sólo esto es escandaloso.
Cierto es, que un mindundi cualquiera hubiera sido silenciado de forma inmediata. 
Estos señores seguramente también pertenecen a un grupo de poder equivalente a la masonería a la que perteneces (¿La garduña quizás?) y parece que estamos viendo la patita de luchas intestinas en la barriga de la bestia. Por nuestro bien, es necesario que todo esto llegue a cuanta más gente, mejor.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (3 Feb 2020)

Todo el R78 está implicado. VOX son cómplices por callar.


----------



## Esse est deus (3 Feb 2020)

Izquierda/Derecha -> Arriba


----------



## Conde Duckula (3 Feb 2020)

Vamos que está implicando a dos expresidentes y le sale gratis. Y eso lo lleva a un juzgado y lo denuncia. Y le sale todo gratis.
No te pregunto si eres tonto porque ya lo has respondido.

Si esta gente te pagan por defenderles. Debes de cobrar muy poco, porque lo haces pésimamente.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (3 Feb 2020)

Claro que Vox son cómplices. Esto es la caida total del sistema, lo que llevamos años soñando, todos sabiamos que aquí pasaban cosas muy chungas

Solo faltan nombres de periodistas traidores.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

El hijo sí, y ambos se comerían las multas.


----------



## Manufacturer (3 Feb 2020)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Claro que Vox son cómplices. Esto es la caida total del sistema, lo que llevamos años soñando, todos sabiamos que aquí pasaban cosas muy chungas
> 
> Solo faltan nombres de periodistas traidores.



Si el cuento fuese como lo cuentan, a un partido cenicienta como VOX, estos expedientes y este caso, le hubiese venido como un maná del cielo para atacar a sus adversarios políticos. Es literalmente la dinamita para destruirlos, se pararían los procesos independentistas, se pondrían en tela de juicio muchas cosas, habría una refundación del sistema... Obviamente, a VOX no le interesa.
Por otro lado, recordemos que esta es sólo la fiscalía general de Cataluña. Hay muchas más fiscalías a nivel estatal.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Claro que Vox son cómplices. Esto es la caida total del sistema, lo que llevamos años soñando, todos sabiamos que aquí pasaban cosas muy chungas
> 
> Solo faltan nombres de periodistas traidores.



El más claro es este, y este vídeo es una muestra de que no tenemos nada que hacer, nunca podremos acabar con ellos, les pillan diciendo esto y el personal se la sigue tragando doblada y diciendo que llueve cuando les mean en la cara : 

Zapatero : "Lo que pasa que yo creo que nos conviene que haya tensión"

Gabilondo : "Os conviene mucho si"

Zapatero : "Yo voy a partir de este fin de semana a dramatizar un poco"

Gabilondo : "Ya"

Zapatero : "Nos conviene mucho, sino la gente..."


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Feb 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Mira
> 
> Mira los vídeos por ti mismo.
> Lee el Blog de Santiago Royuela Samit. Allí hay colgado todo.



sigues sin entenderlo.

si tan interesado estás en el tema y en difundirlo, tendrás que trabajar tú. yo no voy a perder el tiempo sin un caso, uno, que me pueda interesar.


----------



## Conde Duckula (3 Feb 2020)

Ande vas patatas traigo. Siempre hacéis lo mismo. Hay un tema y en vez de atender al tema sacáis 125 de dudosa verosimilitud.
Da igual lo que dices del PP en este momento. Céntrate en la veracidad de ese tema. Abre los hilos que te salga de los huevos del PP. Pero en este no saques historias para desviar. Eres el manipulador más malo del foro, siempre se te ve el plumero.

¿Eres capaz de demostrar que esto es falso? ¿no verdad? deja de ocupar nuestro tiempo con tu ridículo.


----------



## Manufacturer (3 Feb 2020)

Up. Queremos de saber. Estos tíos saben lo que pasó en el 11M.


----------



## hurdygurdy (3 Feb 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Otra cosa que me da que pensar es que Royuela padre sabe lo que ha sufrido su hijo Santiago y aunque a el con 81 años se la suda casi todo (cosa que no es cierta, se cree pero no es cierta, a los viejos les da miedo el futuro más que a los jovenes) tb sabe que a su hijo le podria caer la del pulpo por mentir y este chico se ve que no puede aguantar más condenas, no es un mangui precisamente si no un licenciado en fisicas y esa no es una carrera de pinta y colorea precisamente.
> Además que va a ganar? Aunque se aclarase todos los asesinatos el hijo Santiago tendría que volver a los juzgados a ver si le dan la razón y 4 pesetas por sentencia errónea o como le llamen, no lo veo ninguno de los 2 son tontos



¿Te refieres a Santiago, con antecedentes penales por apuñalar en la cabeza a un subastero rival y por poner bombas? ¿Este ser de luz?







Licenciado en Fisicas por la Universidad de Royuela, imagino. Teniendo en cuenta que su padre ya fue condenado hace años por falsedad documental y por injurias, no sería extrañar que le haya fabricado el título a su retoño (espero que esta vez sin la torpeza de poner redondelitos sobre las íes).


----------



## Manufacturer (3 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a Santiago, con antecedentes penales por apuñalar en la cabeza a un subastero rival y por poner bombas? ¿Este ser de luz?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 225686
> 
> ...



Está claro que estos señores no son seres de luz, tampoco lo son los que nombran. 
Los ad hominem, por desgracia, se están poniendo bastante de moda, te valen para aprobar leyes de género, para adoctrinar críos, o como defensa ante acusaciones de asesinato.porque claro, los hombres somos machunos heteropatriarcales.
Si Hitler dice que llueve, a lo mejor tienes que coger el paraguas porque efectivamente, está lloviendo. 
Una persona tan maja como usted, debería desear que se les denuncie por calumnias.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (3 Feb 2020)

Se ha introducido en el hilo un pestuzo a 'inteligenzia masónica' que tira para atrás. Se nota especialmente en lo cansino, tozudo y bizantino. Van dejando un reguero de frustración y mal aliento....hay que usar pinzas.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

Pregunta muy seria : Creéis que los individuos que están continuamente echando pestes sobre los Royuela en este hilo, han participado de alguna manera en esta trama? Ya sea porque son encubridores, cómplices o autores de alguno de los más de 1.200 asesinatos que los Royuela piden que se investiguen? 

No encuentro otra explicación a estar continuamente rajando contra unos desconocidos como los Royuela en un hilo que trata sobre más de 1.200 asesinatos perpetrados por el poder político y judicial, que por cierto, los mismos que rajan contra los Royuela en ningún momento se han interesado por los asesinatos, ni siquiera se han planteado que sea verdad, solo se dedican a manipular usando la falacia ad hominem.

Quién sino iba a poner tanto empeño en intentar desacreditar 1.200 asesinatos que unos señores piden que se investiguen?

Encima son tan estúpidos que ponen noticias de El País, el panfleto propagandístico por excelencia de los socialistas, e incluso ponen noticias de periódicos amateurs que no los conoce nadie y casualmente hablan de lo que hicieron o dejaron de hacer los Royuela en su pasado.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> los mismos que rajan contra los Royuela en ningún momento se han interesado por los asesinatos, ni siquiera se han planteado que sea verdad



yo si. varias veces.

pero no los 1.200 de golpe, me quiero centrar en un caso.

vosotros que los habéis investigado, traed el que más evidente os parezca.


----------



## hurdygurdy (3 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Pregunta muy seria : Creéis que los individuos que están continuamente echando pestes sobre los Royuela en este hilo, han participado de alguna manera en esta trama? Ya sea porque son encubridores, cómplices o autores de alguno de los más de 1.200 asesinatos que los Royuela piden que se investiguen?
> 
> No encuentro otra explicación a estar continuamente rajando contra unos desconocidos como los Royuela en un hilo que trata sobre más de 1.200 asesinatos perpetrados por el poder político y judicial, que por cierto, los mismos que rajan contra los Royuela en ningún momento se han interesado por los asesinatos, ni siquiera se han planteado que sea verdad, solo se dedican a manipular usando la falacia ad hominem.
> 
> Quién sino iba a poner tanto empeño en intentar desacreditar 1.200 asesinatos que unos señores piden que se investiguen?




Me duele y me afecta enormemente que me acuse de usar falacias ad hominem alguien que sólo argumenta con falacias ad hominem ("Masoneeeej, masonej por to's laos!!!").


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Me duele y me afecta enormemente que me acuse de usar falacias ad hominem alguien que sólo argumenta con falacias ad hominem ("Masoneeeej, masonej por todos laos!!!").



Te has dado por aludido, gracias por dejarte en evidencia.


----------



## hurdygurdy (3 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Te has dado por aludido, gracias por dejarte en evidencia.



Gracias por confirmar que sólo usas argumentos ad hominem. Y bastante simplones, por cierto.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> yo si. varias veces.
> 
> pero no los 1.200 de golpe, me quiero centrar en un caso.
> 
> vosotros que los habéis investigado, traed el que más evidente os parezca.



Si te quieres centrar en un caso, coge tu pasta y paga a un detective privado.

Yo no he investigado ni falta que me hace ya que los medios de comunicación están callados y los acusados los cuales pertenecen al poder político y judicial no han denunciado ni se han pronunciado, eso me sirve para saber que esos asesinatos son verdaderos, para que se investiguen las pruebas tiene que haber juicios y para ello los acusados tienen que denunciar, si no denuncian es porque tienen algo que ocultar.


----------



## zonacero (3 Feb 2020)

Demoledor!

minuto 26:40
para quienes no encuentran a los supuestos muertos









la autora del vídeo avisa que si le pasa algo ya sabemos por qué


@Voodoo en el minuto 10:15 tienes toda la información de la supuesta ayuda que pidió el fiscal a la masonería


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Gracias por confirmar que sólo usas argumentos ad hominem. Y bastante simplones, por cierto.



Quitando a altos cargos colocados a dedo por los políticos, tenga en cuenta que tenemos a la mejor policía del mundo según diversas fuentes, por lo que ni una VPN te salvaría.

Copio y pego de mi anterior comentario : 

Pregunta muy seria : Creéis que los individuos que están continuamente echando pestes sobre los Royuela en este hilo, han participado de alguna manera en esta trama? Ya sea porque son encubridores, cómplices o autores de alguno de los más de 1.200 asesinatos que los Royuela piden que se investiguen?


----------



## Manufacturer (3 Feb 2020)

No hay que enfurecerse ni entrar en modo control de daños. Si es mentira, se les denuncia y chimpun... ¿O no es mentira?


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Si te quieres centrar en un caso, coge tu pasta y paga a un detective privado.
> 
> Yo no he investigado ni falta que me hace ya que los medios de comunicación están callados y los acusados los cuales pertenecen al poder político y judicial no han denunciado ni se han pronunciado, eso me sirve para saber que esos asesinatos son verdaderos, para que se investiguen las pruebas tiene que haber juicios y para ello los acusados tienen que denunciar, si no denuncian es porque tienen algo que ocultar.



Ah weno, que tu no sabes nada del tema, solo sigues fielmente a los youtuberos...

Yo soy racional, no creyente.

Si me ponéis los nombres y apellidos de un muerto, su asesino y su inductor no hace falta un detective para investigar un poco.


----------



## hurdygurdy (3 Feb 2020)

"Yo no he investigado ni falta que me hace". Para enmarcar.


----------



## Manufacturer (3 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Quitando a altos cargos colocados a dedo por los políticos, tenga en cuenta que tenemos a la mejor policía del mundo según diversas fuentes, por lo que ni una VPN te salvaría.
> 
> Copio y pego de mi anterior comentario :
> 
> Pregunta muy seria : Creéis que los individuos que están continuamente echando pestes sobre los Royuela en este hilo, han participado de alguna manera en esta trama? Ya sea porque son encubridores, cómplices o autores de alguno de los más de 1.200 asesinatos que los Royuela piden que se investiguen?



Hay mierda a capazos, salpica hasta a la guardia civil de Tráfico que hacían de escolta y coche escoba cuando los matones provocaban los "accidentes" cualquier poli de medio pelo, cualquier funcionario, cualquier ATS pinchaculos, transeúntes a los que se les compra su silencio, químicos... Gente de todo pelaje y condición. Si que existe la posibilidad de que uno de los eslabones escriba en el foro.


----------



## Manufacturer (3 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> "Yo no he investigado ni falta que me hace". Para enmarcar.



Pues anda que las frasecitas de la Calvo... Y ahí está, tan ricamente, con su máster otorgado por controlar sus esfínteres mientras se lo fabricaban.
O "el consenso constitucional" para la aprobación de las aberrantes leyes de género. O las afirmaciones de que hacen falta millones de migrantes.
Si puestos a decir gilipolleces, hay para todos los gustos y colores. La cosa es que ahora tienen explicación las tonterías de los unos y de los otros...y parece verosímil.


----------



## Debunker (3 Feb 2020)

Toda esa información sobre Royuela no las has conseguido en internet por ser demasiado antigua, alguien te ha informado, o sea el ventilador de la mierda se ha puesto en funcionamiento. ¿quién te ha informado? debe ser alguien al que lo denunciado por Royuela le pone en aprieto, lo que denuncias era esperable, para mí esta denuncia que haces da más veracidad a la denuncia de Royuela, lo único que me ofrecería la duda es que los perjudicados por Royuela le denunciaran ante un juzgado por calumnias

Sea quien haya sido Royuela y acepto que haya sido terrorista, desde luego en las cloacas tenía que estar para conseguir tanta información, de lo que se trata ahora es de las gravísimas acusaciones tanto a instituciones de la judicatura, cuerpos policiales y políticos que esos si que son servidores públicos y cobran de nuestros impuestos para crear una mafia asesina con miles de asesinatos a sus espaldas y encima y además , no por ideología política sino para enriquecerse personalmente


----------



## PacoIII (3 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Sigo insistiendo de por qué le importa una mierda a la gente
> 
> Lo grave no es que se use el estado para matar 1100 personas...
> 
> ...



Ayer se lo comentaba a un amigo adicto a conspiraciones, (chemtrails, pirámides, ect) y me dijo que ya se sabía que el estado es mafia y que Franco también mató mucha gente. 

Aún no me he recuperado.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Feb 2020)

PacoIII dijo:


> Ayer se lo comentaba a un amigo adicto a conspiraciones, (chemtrails, pirámides, ect) y me dijo que ya se sabía que el estado es mafia y que Franco también mató mucha gente.
> 
> Aún no me he recuperado.



Exacto!! Esto es lo mas gordo.

¿Como coño han conseguido esto? es acojonante, a nadie le importa un comino, solo a 4 gatos.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (3 Feb 2020)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Si el cuento fuese como lo cuentan, a un partido cenicienta como VOX, estos expedientes y este caso, le hubiese venido como un maná del cielo para atacar a sus adversarios políticos. Es literalmente la dinamita para destruirlos, se pararían los procesos independentistas, se pondrían en tela de juicio muchas cosas, habría una refundación del sistema... Obviamente, a VOX no le interesa.
> Por otro lado, recordemos que esta es sólo la fiscalía general de Cataluña. Hay muchas más fiscalías a nivel estatal.



pues si multiplicamos los asesinatos por 17 autonosuyas, cuadra bastante con todos los desaparecidos que tenemos en españa ....


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Ah weno, que tu no sabes nada del tema, solo sigues fielmente a los youtuberos...
> 
> Yo soy racional, no creyente.
> 
> Si me ponéis los nombres y apellidos de un muerto, su asesino y su inductor no hace falta un detective para investigar un poco.



No sois buenos en lo que hacéis, se os nota mucho que tergiversáis e intentáis desacreditar, por qué dices youtuberos cuando sabes que son el padre y el hermano de un hijo asesinado por un miembro de las cloacas del Estado?

Aquí todos somos racionales por eso sabemos que esos asesinatos son verdaderos ya que ninguno de los acusados ha denunciado ni se ha pronunciado, tratándose de jueces y fiscales los acusados, qué menos que aprovechar este caso para decir que persiguen a todo aquel que delinca abusando de su cargo.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Exacto!! Esto es lo mas gordo.
> 
> ¿Como coño han conseguido esto? es acojonante, a nadie le importa un comino, solo a 4 gatos.



Considera mi postura sobre la geoingeniería que te dejé como respuesta en páginas anteriores, yo creo que los tiros van por ahí, saludos.


----------



## Conde Duckula (3 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Exacto!! Esto es lo mas gordo.
> 
> ¿Como coño han conseguido esto? es acojonante, a nadie le importa un comino, solo a 4 gatos.



Pes en este hilo tienes la muestra. No son tontos. La disidencia nace con una semilla si machacas cada semilla no arraiga ninguna disidencia.
Aquí tienes a gente usando falsedades argumentales de todo tipo para callar el tema. Con todo el tiempo del mundo. Yo foreo en tiempo libre, ellos se ve que lo tienen todo libre para hacer esto.
A la gente le machacan cada día, tarde y noche con que pase lo que pase franco peor. Les implantan el argumento que no se plantean para nada.


----------



## Conde Duckula (3 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a Santiago, con antecedentes penales por apuñalar en la cabeza a un subastero rival y por poner bombas? ¿Este ser de luz?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 225686
> 
> ...



El problema es que la verdad es la verdad la diga agamenón o su porquero.

Aunque estos tíos sean unos yonkis vampiros chupasangres. Si lleguan a un juzgado con una documentación válida, eso lo tiene que investigar un juez. Si llega la fiscalía o el gobierno y para la investigación judicial, pues mira blanco y en botella.

Eso que acabas de hacer se llama AdHominem. Convencerás a los tontos, no es mala técnica pero sigues sin llevar razón.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> por qué dices youtuberos cuando sabes que son el padre y el hermano de un hijo asesinado por un miembro de las cloacas del Estado



jonvre, el hilo se basa en unos videos.

yo no se eso que dices. ya que tu lo sabes, pon nombres, fechas, lo que tengas sobre ese caso tan obvio para que los demás le echemos un ojo.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> pues si multiplicamos los asesinatos por 17 autonosuyas, cuadra bastante con todos los desaparecidos que tenemos en españa ....



Totalmente de acuerdo, es una explicación de por qué hay tantos "suicidios" y desaparecidos en España, al igual que por qué hay tantos delincuentes con antecedentes en libertad, sin ir más lejos, los psicópatas que dejaron a un hombre en silla de ruedas de una paliza en un vagón de tren lleno de testigos que no intervinieron ni para pulsar la alarma ni socorrer a la víctima, abrí un hilo de aquello : 

Sociedad: - Brutal paliza en el metro de Barcelona, la víctima en silla de ruedas.


----------



## Conde Duckula (3 Feb 2020)

Gracias por brindarme con tan torpe maniobra una oportunidad así.

Estos asesinos, como tu los llamas y no haces mal, están en contra de la pena de muerte porque son ellos mismos los que en algún momento pueden quedar sometidos a ella. Por otra parte los asesinatos que están bien siempre son los que ellos ordenan, no los que se hacen para defender al pueblo. El pueblo siempre es una cosa baja y rastrera para un marxista de la élite. Ya nos lo reveló mipablo que tiene la lengua muy larga.
Y por último, pero no menos importante, el caladero de sicarios de esta gente está ahí, si te los cargas se quedan sin curritos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Sigo insistiendo de por qué le importa una mierda a la gente
> 
> Lo grave no es que se use el estado para matar 1100 personas...
> 
> ...



A nadie le importa... y siempre hay algún cibervoluntario como Voodoo Dick enmierdando.


----------



## Manufacturer (3 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> jonvre, el hilo se basa en unos videos.
> 
> yo no se eso que dices. ya que tu lo sabes, pon nombres, fechas, lo que tengas sobre ese caso tan obvio para que los demás le echemos un ojo.



¿Y que diferencia hay entre que vayas directamente a ver la documentación tú mismo o que te la ponga un forero?
Ah, sí, parar la trampa para cerrar el foro e ir a por el forero que pique amparado en las nuevas leyes de copyright y ya de paso, enmerdarlo como al EnriquePC... 
No seas vago y míralo tú mismo.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> "Yo no he investigado ni falta que me hace". Para enmarcar.



Cómo manipulas, parece que trabajas en el País. 

Esa frase no termina ahí, se te ha olvidado poner la continuación : "ya que los medios de comunicación están callados y los acusados los cuales pertenecen al poder político y judicial no han denunciado ni se han pronunciado, eso me sirve para saber que esos asesinatos son verdaderos, para que se investiguen las pruebas tiene que haber juicios y para ello los acusados tienen que denunciar, si no denuncian es porque tienen algo que ocultar." Ahora sí está listo para enmarcar.


----------



## hurdygurdy (3 Feb 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Pes en este hilo tienes la muestra. No son tontos. La disidencia nace con una semilla si machacas cada semilla no arraiga ninguna disidencia.
> Aquí tienes a gente usando falsedades argumentales de todo tipo para callar el tema. Con todo el tiempo del mundo. Yo foreo en tiempo libre, ellos se ve que lo tienen todo libre para hacer esto.
> A la gente le machacan cada día, tarde y noche con que pase lo que pase franco peor. Les implantan el argumento que no se plantean para nada.



Pues debes tener mucho tiempo libre para poder escribir 6.000 mensajes en menos de cuatro años. Antes de que sueltes la coletilla que parece que está de moda invocar siempre hipócritamente por aquí, lo que acabo de decir no es un Ad Hominem, es un hecho. Una falacia Ad Hominem es, por ejemplo, toda esa parrafada que has escrito.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Hay mierda a capazos, salpica hasta a la guardia civil de Tráfico que hacían de escolta y coche escoba cuando los matones provocaban los "accidentes" cualquier poli de medio pelo, cualquier funcionario, cualquier ATS pinchaculos, transeúntes a los que se les compra su silencio, químicos... Gente de todo pelaje y condición. Si que existe la posibilidad de que uno de los eslabones escriba en el foro.



La posibilidad es muy alta, yo estoy seguro de que estos que están tocando tanto los huevos en este hilo están metidos en alguna historia de estas, alomejor en la que exponen los Royuela no estén involucrados pero sí en otras similares en el resto de España que no han salido a la luz, de ahí que se esmeran tanto en intentar desacreditar a los Royuela.

Una persona que no está metida en el ajo y ve el Expediente Royuela, en caso de que no se lo crea lo ignora y punto, pero no se lo toma personal y le pone tanto ímpetu en un foro para intentar desacreditarlo y criticando a los señores que piden que se investiguen más de 1.200 asesinatos...


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Toda esa información sobre Royuela no las has conseguido en internet por ser demasiado antigua, alguien te ha informado, o sea el ventilador de la mierda se ha puesto en funcionamiento. ¿quién te ha informado? debe ser alguien al que lo denunciado por Royuela le pone en aprieto, lo que denuncias era esperable, para mí esta denuncia que haces da más veracidad a la denuncia de Royuela, lo único que me ofrecería la duda es que los perjudicados por Royuela le denunciaran ante un juzgado por calumnias
> 
> Sea quien haya sido Royuela y acepto que haya sido terrorista, desde luego en las cloacas tenía que estar para conseguir tanta información, de lo que se trata ahora es de las gravísimas acusaciones tanto a instituciones de la judicatura, cuerpos policiales y políticos que esos si que son servidores públicos y cobran de nuestros impuestos para crear una mafia asesina con miles de asesinatos a sus espaldas y encima y además , no por ideología política sino para enriquecerse personalmente



Has dado en el clavo.


----------



## Manufacturer (3 Feb 2020)

Pero manda huevos que ningún familiar de los asesinados salvo él denuncia. Ya no al fiscal Mena o a su entramado de corrupción. Sino a los Royuela por difamación y falsedad documental... Hay demasiada gente que ha perdido a familiares calladita y quietecita. ¿Miedo? ¿Comprados con el dinero de nuestras pensiones? ¿Hacen falta más migrantes?


----------



## hurdygurdy (3 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Cómo manipulas, parece que trabajas en el País.
> 
> Esa frase no termina ahí, se te ha olvidado poner la continuación : "ya que los medios de comunicación están callados y los acusados los cuales pertenecen al poder político y judicial no han denunciado ni se han pronunciado, eso me sirve para saber que esos asesinatos son verdaderos, para que se investiguen las pruebas tiene que haber juicios y para ello los acusados tienen que denunciar, si no denuncian es porque tienen algo que ocultar." Ahora sí está listo para enmarcar.



Un Técnico Preocupado se pasó años acusando de crímenes horrendos a todo bicho viviente, y nadie le denunció todo ese tiempo.... hasta que llegaron las denuncias. Ahora ahí está, de juzgado en juzgado, disfrutando lo himbestigado. Si se investigara y procesara a todo el que va denunciando crímenes habría que multiplicar por diez el número de juzgados. Ahí tienes a frikazos como Lankamp, Rafapal y demás ralea, llevan años "destapando" con nombres y apellidos todo tipo de atrocidades, y ahí siguen, despachándose a gusto.


----------



## Conde Duckula (3 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Pues debes tener mucho tiempo libre para poder escribir 6.000 mensajes en menos de cuatro años. Antes de que sueltes la coletilla que parece que está de moda invocar siempre hipócritamente por aquí, lo que acabo de decir no es un Ad Hominem, es un hecho. Una falacia Ad Hominem es, por ejemplo, toda esa parrafada que has escrito.



1º Es mentira lo que dices. Una falacia ad hominem es cuando intentas desacreditar una información en función del prestigio de quien transmite la información. Justo lo que haces de nuevo hacia mi en este mensaje.
2º En cuanto al número de mensajes que tengo yo, me parece que me sobrepasas ampliamente con tus multis. No hace falta más que ver tu trayectoria en este hilo para ver que la frecuencia de mensajes no cuadra con la cantidad total que sumas. Así que eres un multinick con nicks despiertos y dormidos y los usas en el momento que crees necesitarlos. Si usas este, que no es nada conocido, es porque has quemado otros.
Estoy seguro de que 6k mensajes son los que haces tu en un mes, sin esforzarte demasiado.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Un Técnico Preocupado se pasó años acusando de crímenes horrendos a todo bicho viviente, y nadie le denunció todo ese tiempo.... hasta que llegaron las denuncias. Ahora ahí está, de juzgado en juzgado, disfrutando lo himbestigado. Si se investigara y procesara a todo el que va denunciando crímenes habría que multiplicar por diez el número de juzgados. Ahí tienes a frikazos como Lankamp, Rafapal y demás ralea, llevan años "destapando" con nombres y apellidos todo tipo de atrocidades, y ahí siguen, despachándose a gusto.



Para ti esos son ralea pero panfletos propagandísticos como el País no es ralea, por eso compartes sus noticias.

Estás dando mucho el cante.


----------



## hurdygurdy (3 Feb 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> 1º Es mentira lo que dices. Una falacia ad hominem es cuando intentas desacreditar una información en función del prestigio de quien transmite la información. Justo lo que haces de nuevo hacia mi en este mensaje.
> 2º En cuanto al número de mensajes que tengo yo, me parece que me sobrepasas ampliamente con tus multis. No hace falta más que ver tu trayectoria en este hilo para ver que la frecuencia de mensajes no cuadra con la cantidad total que sumas. Así que eres un multinick con nicks despiertos y dormidos y los usas en el momento que crees necesitarlos. Si usas este, que no es nada conocido, es porque has quemado otros.
> Estoy seguro de que 6k mensajes son los que haces tu en un mes, sin esforzarte demasiado.



Eso que acabas de hacer se llama Ad Hominem. Convencerás a los tontos, no es mala técnica pero sigues sin llevar razón.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Feb 2020)

Manufacturer dijo:


> ¿Y que diferencia hay entre que vayas directamente a ver la documentación tú mismo o que te la ponga un forero?
> Ah, sí, parar la trampa para cerrar el foro e ir a por el forero que pique amparado en las nuevas leyes de copyright y ya de paso, enmerdarlo como al EnriquePC...
> No seas vago y míralo tú mismo.



no me seas paranoico. lo que no quiero es perder tiempo. no pido que ningún forero se enmarrone, solo no perder tiempo buscando datos.

se trata de que se cite a los royuela, no de que nadie redacte nada.


----------



## Conde Duckula (3 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Eso que acabas de hacer se llama Ad Hominem. Convencerás a los tontos, no es mala técnica pero sigues sin llevar razón.



La cuestión es la siguiente. Aunque ahora consigas demostrar que soy un lo que te de la gana. Lo que no consigues es demostrar que la información es falsa.
No te entro al juego con el adhominem. 1º Porque no es la cuestión 2º Al que le interesa, irá a buscarlo y verán que tu juego ese ese, que en este hilo se hable de otra cosa.

Por contra aquí estás tu o Vodoo o el que toque en un momento echando horas y horas en un foro a diario para desacreditar toda información contraria al sistema. Eso en si mismo no es prueba pero si indicio de la que tenéis montada.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Feb 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Lo que no consigues es demostrar que la información es falsa.



es que de oficio hay que tomarla por falsa.

quien acusa debe probar.

y ya te digo, que me basta con que me pongais un caso de los 1.200 que sea sospechoso a la vista de los hechos.

un suicidio con un arma larga, un accidente de coche en una recta...


----------



## Don Potettes (3 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Pregunta muy seria : Creéis que los individuos que están continuamente echando pestes sobre los Royuela en este hilo, han participado de alguna manera en esta trama? Ya sea porque son encubridores, cómplices o autores de alguno de los más de 1.200 asesinatos que los Royuela piden que se investiguen?
> 
> No encuentro otra explicación a estar continuamente rajando contra unos desconocidos como los Royuela en un hilo que trata sobre más de 1.200 asesinatos perpetrados por el poder político y judicial, que por cierto, los mismos que rajan contra los Royuela en ningún momento se han interesado por los asesinatos, ni siquiera se han planteado que sea verdad, solo se dedican a manipular usando la falacia ad hominem.
> 
> ...




Con 40 años de adoctrinamiento socialista y de manejo del relato, no dudes que muchos de estos lo hagan también por amor al arte.

Recomiendo a todos este vídeo en el que está parte de la megatrama bastante bien resumida.







Lo de las pruebas caligráficas me ha dejado sin palabras.

Llamar Partido Asesino al PSOE ES QUEDARSE MUY CORTO


----------



## Esse est deus (3 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> es que de oficio hay que tomarla por falsa.
> 
> quien acusa debe probar.
> 
> ...



No sé que puede ser para cual un indicio...



Enlace Web:
En la CONCAPA, cómo llegué J. M. Contreras, página personal

...El 30 de julio de ese año 2000 el que fuera Secretario General de CONCAPA, José Albiol Verdecho, muere junto a su hija en un trágico y macabro accidente de tráfico...

Esto para mí no demuestra nada, me he puesto a mirar por tu petición. El primer video el nombre del noviete de la hija aparece en la red, pero no se encuentra más. En el segundo video el primer nombre que encuentro me aparece esto. 

No sé, igual tenías que ponerte a escarbar tú.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (3 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Lo que tú has dicho :
> 
> "Yo lo se... se que es inútil. Y los que según vosotros deberían denunciar, probablemente también lo saben, por eso no se molestan ni lo más mínimo, porque sólo sirve para alimentar al troll."
> 
> ...



Eres muy corto. Y no es un insulto. No profundizo más porque de verdad que empiezo a sentirme mal por ti. No se si eres un crío, que también podría ser, o una persona más simple que el asa de un cubo. Muy posiblemente las dos cosas.

Ya me despedí de este hilo muchas páginas atrás y pedí que no me pinchasen que aquí lo tenía todo visto, pero ya ves...me pincharon. Y además, en La Logia hemos decidido hacer de este tema nuestra razón de ser, nuestro objetivo último. De hecho, cada post que lees que no te da la razón en lo que ya piensas, Bimmer, es un hermano masón, conspirando para oscurecer la verdad.

Por otra parte, según tengo entendido, el CNI también te anda a la zaga. Ándate con cuidado.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Feb 2020)

Mirad el contraste.

Un avion vuela bajo porque tiene que hacer aterrizaje de emergencia, y se va a hacer un hilo la mitad de este en un solo día, al ritmo que va

Noticia: - URGENTE , VUELO MADRID -> TORONTO CON PROBLEMAS SOBREVOLANDO LA CIUDAD DE MADRID

Lo de esta sociedad no tiene remedio. Es asqueroso.

Tendría que haber 20 hilos de solo este tema, y aquí no se ha llegado ni a 1000 mensjaes, con la mitad de ellos de trolls para divertir el asunto


----------



## kepaxa (3 Feb 2020)

¿Qué dicen los papeles estos sobre el feminazismo y por qué todos los partidos tragan con ello y con todo el pack NWO repugnante?

¿Están todos amenazados de muerte?


----------



## Don Potettes (3 Feb 2020)

Pues ojalá tuvieras razón. Más tranquilos nos quedaríamos todos pensando que el Psoe esta compuesto por seres de luz.
Pero hay cosas que no se pueden tapar con un dedo (ni con cal viva).


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

Don Potettes dijo:


> Con 40 años de adoctrinamiento socialista y de manejo del relato, no dudes que muchos de estos lo hagan también por amor al arte.
> 
> Recomiendo a todos este vídeo en el que está parte de la megatrama bastante bien resumida.
> 
> ...



Puede ser pero veo más factible que estén metidos en el ajo.

No he visto el vídeo completo pero por la miniatura me da la impresión de que quiere transmitir el mensaje de PSOE malo malísimo, que lo es y mucho, pero eso es quedarse en la superficie sin profundizar, los partidos políticos son herramientas que pertenecen a grupos de poder, ya sea masones o dinastías como Rothschild, Rockefeller, etc, por lo que en la miniatura tendría que haber puesto también el logo de la masonería e insistir en el vídeo de que los realmente malos son estos sujetos, no las herramientas de las que se aprovechan para hacer el mal y de paso desviar la atención y que la gente se quede en que son los partidos políticos, sin profundizar más.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Eres muy corto. Y no es un insulto. No profundizo más porque de verdad que empiezo a sentirme mal por ti. No se si eres un crío, que también podría ser, o una persona más simple que el asa de un cubo. Muy posiblemente las dos cosas.
> 
> Ya me despedí de este hilo muchas páginas atrás y pedí que no me pinchasen que aquí lo tenía todo visto, pero ya ves...me pincharon. Y además, en La Logia hemos decidido hacer de este tema nuestra razón de ser, nuestro objetivo último. De hecho, cada post que lees que no te da la razón en lo que ya piensas, Bimmer, es un hermano masón, conspirando para oscurecer la verdad.
> 
> Por otra parte, según tengo entendido, el CNI también te anda a la zaga. Ándate con cuidado.



Te pinchas tú solo porque supuestamente estás metido en el ajo, te pones nervioso y entras a este hilo con varias cuentas a meter mierda contra los Royuela y contra los que nos creemos los más de 1.200 asesinatos, por cierto, ningún miembro del poder judicial ni de las FCSE ha actuado de oficio para iniciar investigaciones al respecto y salir de dudas.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

Pues eso esperamos, que le vuelvan a condenar por denuncias falsas, o no?

En qué quedamos? Antes les denunciaron y condenaron por denuncias falsas y ahora no para no alimentar a "fakes"?


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> ¿Qué dicen los papeles estos sobre el feminazismo y por qué todos los partidos tragan con ello y con todo el pack NWO repugnante?
> 
> ¿Están todos amenazados de muerte?



Están comprados, y el que no se deja comprar es cuando es amenazado de muerte.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Feb 2020)

Esta claro que el "suicidio" de Miguel Blesa es posible verlo ahora con otros ojos. Por poner solo un caso de los mas sonados. Y vuelvo a repetir que todos los partidos tienen o han debido tener un equipo de "fontaneria" similar al de Mena. Incluso el propio CNI, antes Cesid.

Lo que tambien parece cierto que es que somos el unico foro de la red que esta debatiendo con cierta profundidad esta trama criminal.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Mirad el contraste.
> 
> Un avion vuela bajo porque tiene que hacer aterrizaje de emergencia, y se va a hacer un hilo la mitad de este en un solo día, al ritmo que va
> 
> ...



Eso me hace rearfirmarme en mi teoría, en la geoingeniería no solo usan productos para modificar el clima de manera artificial (esto ya tiene delito, manda huevos que el personal lo normalice), también usan productos para modificar nuestro comportamiento, pueden ser similares a la burundanga, nos anulan de algún modo para que pasemos por completo de temas importantes y los pocos que nos interesamos solo lo hablemos, no nos organicemos para intentar arreglar el asunto.

Es probable que tenga como finalidad que nos creamos que no tenemos capacidad para cambiar las cosas, no entro en a mejor o a peor, simplemente en cambiar las cosas, reconozco que es una teoría muy rocambolesca pero cada vez la veo más factible. 

La mayoría de la gente ha normalizado esta majadería : 







Real Decreto 849/1986, de 11 de abril : 

BOE.es - Documento consolidado BOE-A-1986-10638

Artículo 3.
1. La fase atmosférica del ciclo hidrológico sólo podrá ser modificada artificialmente por la Administración del Estado o por aquellos a quienes ésta autorice (art. 3 del TR de la LA).

Toda actuación pública o privada tendente a modificar el régimen de lluvias deberá ser aprobada previamente por el Ministerio de Obras Públicas y Urbanismo, a propuesta del Organismo de cuenca.

2. A tal efecto, el Organismo de cuenca, a la vista del proyecto presentado por el solicitante, del conocimiento que exista sobre la materia y de los posibles efectos negativos sobre las precipitaciones en otras áreas, previo informe del Instituto Nacional de Meteorología elevará propuesta al Ministerio de Obras Públicas y Urbanismo.

3. Cuando la modificación de la fase atmosférica del ciclo hidrológico tenga por finalidad evitar precipitaciones en forma de granizo o pedrisco, la autorización se otorgará por el Organismo de cuenca por un plazo de doce meses, renovables por periodos idénticos.

En la instancia se indicará el alcance de la pretensión y los medios previstos para conseguirla. El Organismo de cuenca, previos los asesoramientos que estime oportunos, otorgará la autorización con carácter discrecional, pudiendo revocarla en cualquier momento si se produjesen resultados no deseados.

*(Ojo a este) : 4. Cuando los procedimientos empleados a los efectos de este artículo impliquen la utilización de productos o formas de energía con propiedades potencialmente adversas para la salud, se requerirá el informe favorable de la Administración Sanitaria para el otorgamiento de la autorización.


----------



## Don Potettes (3 Feb 2020)

No me puedo creer que te haya dado un thanks. Pero es que tienes razón.
Gracias a sus conexiones es cómo Royuela ha podido obtener los correos entre Mena y Pumpido, a los que se les han realizado pruebas caligraficas que demuestran que son verídicos.
Las motivaciones de los Royuela y sus conexiones están explicadas en el vídeo de Inmatrix.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Feb 2020)

Seguro que el terrorismo de ETA, del Grapo o el de los seguidores de Nelson Mandela contra la poblacion blanca en los 70-80, te es menos despreciable y condenable.

Los GAL fueron montados por el partido socialista, es decir, uno de los tuyos, quienes, como pasa en casi todas las familias en algun momento, se pelearon un poquillo con sus primos hermanos de la ETA, social-marxistas tambien. Estos eran como el niño caprichoso que lo queria todo al llegar la democracia, y claro, los de Gonzalez tuvieron que darles un cachete. No mezcles a los Royuela en todo ese lio familiar entre rojelios, porque lo unico que demuestras es tener una imaginacion muy desbordante y cargada de prejuicios.


----------



## Don Potettes (3 Feb 2020)

Pruebas caligráficas realizadas en Toulouse y en otro país extranjero. Mírate el vídeo. A veces conviene informarnos también mediante fuentes que no nos gustan para reforzar nuestras opiniones o reflexionar...


----------



## Esse est deus (3 Feb 2020)

Los GAL eran franquistas ergo Felipe González era franquista. 
Si Royuela denuncia la trama para esconder a Mister X, se está pegando un tiro en el pie porque saldrá su nombre. 

Vudu, ¿sientes esa brisa fría en tu espalda? No es una brisa, es un escalofrío.


----------



## Esse est deus (3 Feb 2020)

Don Potettes dijo:


> Pruebas caligráficas realizadas en Toulouse y en otro país extranjero. Mírate el vídeo. A veces conviene informarnos también mediante fuentes que no nos gustan para reforzar nuestras opiniones o reflexionar...



Tienen unas supuestas periciales caligráficas en la Web hechas en Francia y Austria. 

Pericial caligráfica hecha en Francia
Pericial caligráfica de las notas del fiscal Mena hecha en Francia en el 2006 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Pericial caligráfica hecha en Austria
Pericial caligráfica hecha en Austria – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


----------



## Buchu (3 Feb 2020)

Alguien se pude creer que en un pais de servicios secretos del GAL, el pequeño Nicolas, Faisan, 11M etc todo chapuzas estilo Motadelo y Filemon un tio pueda cometer 1000 asesinatos y que nada salga a la luz


----------



## Esse est deus (3 Feb 2020)

Jaja hombre, digo yo, que más que quitar su nombre, habrá evitado incluirlo, aunque tus balbuceos ad hominen ya no sabe uno como interpretarlos. Si estás a sueldo, desde aquí recomiendo a tus superiores que se te habra expediente y se te despida, tu torpeza es vergonzosa y parece que estás trabajando para Royuela, más que para tus empleadores. Si el problema es que eres así, poco hay que decir. 

De momento concluimos todos contigo que los GAL eran ultraderecha pesoista. Luego ya vamos viendo...


----------



## Esse est deus (3 Feb 2020)

Seguro que la familia Royuela te agradece mantener este hilo siempre arriba.


----------



## Kluster (3 Feb 2020)

Y aún habrá quien todavía se pregunte porque no hay mafia en España. Y resulta que la masonería y el PSOE han estado llenando ese hueco desde hace décadas.

Por algo se le llama "el partido criminal".


----------



## inMatrix (3 Feb 2020)

Don Potettes dijo:


> No me puedo creer que te haya dado un thanks. Pero es que tienes razón.
> Gracias a sus conexiones es cómo Royuela ha podido obtener los correos entre Mena y Pumpido, a los que se les han realizado pruebas caligraficas que demuestran que son verídicos.
> Las motivaciones de los Royuela y sus conexiones están explicadas en el vídeo de Inmatrix.



Gracias por citar mi vídeo. Solo pretendía hacer un resumen. Creo que dan la información de modo demasiado analítico y mucha gente necesitaba una visión de conjunto.


----------



## Don Potettes (3 Feb 2020)

inMatrix dijo:


> Gracias por citar mi vídeo. Solo pretendía hacer un resumen. Creo que dan la información de modo demasiado analítico y mucha gente necesitaba una visión de conjunto.



Gracias inmatrix. Tu vídeo es sencillamente genial. Ya sé que hay mucha más trama y en este hilo se recoge. Pero era muy necesario un video como el tuyo para los no iniciados.


Yo encantado de haberlo puesto aquí. Un abrazo paisana y no nos metas mucha caña a los liberales, que también tenemos corazón.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Eso me hace rearfirmarme en mi teoría, en la geoingeniería no solo usan productos para modificar el clima de manera artificial (esto ya tiene delito, manda huevos que el personal lo normalice), también usan productos para modificar nuestro comportamiento, pueden ser similares a la burundanga, nos anulan de algún modo para que pasemos por completo de temas importantes y los pocos que nos interesamos solo lo hablemos, no nos organicemos para intentar arreglar el asunto.
> 
> Es probable que tenga como finalidad que nos creamos que no tenemos capacidad para cambiar las cosas, no entro en a mejor o a peor, simplemente en cambiar las cosas, reconozco que es una teoría muy rocambolesca pero cada vez la veo más factible.
> 
> ...



Joder, os llaman conspiranoicos y resulta que está en el BOE


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Mirad el contraste.
> 
> Un avion vuela bajo porque tiene que hacer aterrizaje de emergencia, y se va a hacer un hilo la mitad de este en un solo día, al ritmo que va
> 
> ...



Nah, los 2 tienen ya 1000 mensjaes , siendo el otro de hoy y este de hace 1 mes

Este pais esta perdido. Que decepcion. Estoy tocado

Que haya asesinos en el poder entra dentro de lo normal, pero esta complicidad/pasividad de la sociedad me repugna 1000 veces mas


----------



## Walter Sobchak (3 Feb 2020)

A los Royuela debe haber alguien protegiendoles, de lo contrario ya habrian sufrido un desgraciado accidente.


----------



## Esse est deus (3 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Nah, los 2 tienen ya 1000 mensjaes , siendo el otro de hoy y este de hace 1 mes
> 
> Este pais esta perdido. Que decepcion. Estoy tocado
> 
> Que haya asesinos en el poder entra dentro de lo normal, pero esta complicidad/pasividad de la sociedad me repugna 1000 veces mas



Cuando se desvela demasiado, el común, la turba, retrocede y calla. Hay cosas que implicarían tener que replantearse de nuevo todo y aceptar que se ha vivido en un sueño espeso, que tu casa la construiste en arenas movedizas. La gente no está preparada para eso, solo quiere comer, beber, fornicar y votar a los suyos que son los buenos. 

Acéptalo.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Feb 2020)

Buchu dijo:


> Alguien se pude creer que en un pais de servicios secretos del GAL, el pequeño Nicolas, Faisan, 11M etc todo chapuzas estilo Motadelo y Filemon un tio pueda cometer 1000 asesinatos y que nada salga a la luz



Es obvio que no estas muy bien informado, pues esas dudas estan plenamente resueltas en los numerosos videos sobre Mena. Cuando sean borrados o desaparezcan misteriosamente, entonces nos llamareis conspiranoicos que nunca aportamos pruebas. Asi funciona la logica y el ethos de los escepticos y de la borregada.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Feb 2020)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> A los Royuela debe haber alguien protegiendoles, de lo contrario ya habrian sufrido un desgraciado accidente.



No, no les protege absolutamente nadie. De hecho, ya lo han tenido que pagar muy caro en el pasado. Si estan aun con vida es de milagro. Royuela padre ya sufrio cinco intentos de asesinato.


----------



## inMatrix (3 Feb 2020)

Don Potettes dijo:


> Gracias inmatrix. Tu vídeo es sencillamente genial. Ya sé que hay mucha más trama y en este hilo se recoge. Pero era muy necesario un video como el tuyo para los no iniciados.
> 
> 
> Yo encantado de haberlo puesto aquí. Un abrazo paisana y no nos metas mucha caña a los liberales, que también tenemos corazón.



Jajajaja, solo me metí con los liberales una vez un poquito.
Ya sabes que mi vara de avellano croata la reservo para progres, feministas y demás gente de mal vivir.

Por cierto, Santiago Royuela acaba de publicar nuevo vídeo muy esclarecedor. Quien no los crea ya es por vicio.


----------



## Jony (3 Feb 2020)




----------



## kepaxa (3 Feb 2020)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Cuando se desvela demasiado, el común, la turba, retrocede y calla. Hay cosas que implicarían tener que replantearse de nuevo todo y aceptar que se ha vivido en un sueño espeso, que tu casa la construiste en arenas movedizas. La gente no está preparada para eso, solo quiere comer, beber, fornicar y votar a los suyos que son los buenos.
> 
> Acéptalo.



No es por eso. Es por exactamente lo mismo que a nadie le importa que Snowden desvelara que todos somos espiados, o que a nadie le importa que la ETA y todos los partidos de asesinos de España estén en el Gobierno. 

La respuesta es que la masa vive desconectada en sus pequeñas vidas y problemas diarios, y que quienes movilizan masas son los partidos políticos que tienen todos los resortes de las movilizaciones controlados. 

Si los rojoseparatas quisieran, este tema estaría en la tele 24 horas al día y habría manifestaciones masivas y linchamiento a Mena y a todos ellos, pero no ocurre nada porque vivimos con la creencia de que pintamos algo o podemos hacer algo pero somos menos que plumas al viento, quien maneja los hilos maneja a las masas mediante los medios y como los mafiosos asesinos son ellos, no pasa nada, y el interés del ciudadano se desvía y se diluye porque no sale en los medios.

Manipulación de masas capítulo 1. Elementos básicos.


----------



## Narbaiza (3 Feb 2020)

Alguien sabe si el camarada que propició los papeles a Royuela sigue vivo? Me extraña mucho como identifican tan fácilmente al marido de la hija del doctor Morin y que el señor Mena, con todo este supuesto historial criminal sobre sus espaldas, no lo haya liquidado todavía...


----------



## Manufacturer (3 Feb 2020)

Up, que no se pierda, la gente debe de saber lo bien que se ha empleado el dinero de nuestros impuestos, también debe saber el porqué llamar porqué llamar menas a los moromierdas que se traen es denigrante (Porque no llegan a la altura del zapato de su genio criminal). Deduciendo un poco, también se entiende el porqué se los traen.
Ahora se entiende todo. Ahora entiendo el pasotismo de los juzgados cuando me robaron, ahora entiendo porqué la fiscalía archivó el caso aún teniendo pruebas contra el chorizo. Bueno, ya lo entendía, ahora me ha quedado meridianamente claro.


----------



## Ojoplático (3 Feb 2020)

Narbaiza dijo:


> Alguien sabe si el camarada que propició los papeles a Royuela sigue vivo? Me extraña mucho como identifican tan fácilmente al marido de la hija del doctor Morin y que el señor Mena, con todo este supuesto historial criminal sobre sus espaldas, no lo haya liquidado todavía...



Ciertamente. Lo que más me intriga de todo esto es porqué tanto el padre como el hijo siguen vivos tras la primera denuncia al juzgado en el año 2006.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Feb 2020)

El hermano de la mujer del doctor Morin es quien pone sobreaviso a Royuela de la ubicacion de toda esa documentacion depositada en un despacho cerrado bajo llave en una de las clinicas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> No es por eso. Es por exactamente lo mismo que a nadie le importa que Snowden desvelara que todos somos espiados, o que a nadie le importa que la ETA y todos los partidos de asesinos de España estén en el Gobierno.
> 
> La respuesta es que la masa vive desconectada en sus pequeñas vidas y problemas diarios, y que quienes movilizan masas son los partidos políticos que tienen todos los resortes de las movilizaciones controlados.
> 
> ...



Pero aquí hay 2 puntos

-Que la gente pueda o no hacer algo , que es discutible y no es el objeto del hilo

-Que la gente sude de todo, que es lo que está ocurriendo ahora. Este debería ser el hilo mas importante de la historia del foro, y está pasando completamente inadvertido. Un hilo abierto hoy sobre un aterrizaje de emergencia con éxito va a tener mas mensajes hoy mismo que este.

Es patetica la sociedad española en conjunto. Da realmente asco.


----------



## kepaxa (3 Feb 2020)

¿Quién es esta charo inmunda? Es asquerosa, la típica charo española fea como el demonio.


----------



## primor (3 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> No, no les protege absolutamente nadie. De hecho, ya lo han tenido que pagar muy caro en el pasado. Si estan aun con vida es de milagro. Royuela padre ya sufrio cinco intentos de asesinato.



Que Dios los proteja.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Feb 2020)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Algo que implicaría a cirujanos, forenses, abogados, jueces, fiscalía, procuradores, políticos, cuerpos de seguridad del estado, servícios secretos, delincuentes, funcionarios de prisiones, diversos funcionarios, la casa real, gente de la calle, periodistas, clínicas de abortos, servícios secretos extranjeros... Es la punta del iceberg. La mierda salpicaría a muchos y a todos los niveles, implicaría la voladura total de la PSOE y el R78 en pleno. Cambiaría totalmente la percepción de la "democrácia" en que vivimos y de lo que fue la transición, quizás se sabría el cómo y el porqué de la heroína en España en los 80... También explicaría porqué mucha gente en operaciones de cirugía menor se quedaron en la sala de operaciones.
> Es demasiado peligroso para el statu quo actual. Símplemente no hay cojones a investigar nada. Callan como putas, sólo esto es escandaloso.
> Cierto es, que un mindundi cualquiera hubiera sido silenciado de forma inmediata.
> Estos señores seguramente también pertenecen a un grupo de poder equivalente a la masonería a la que perteneces (¿La garduña quizás?) y parece que estamos viendo la patita de luchas intestinas en la barriga de la bestia. Por nuestro bien, es necesario que todo esto llegue a cuanta más gente, mejor.



Al fin y al cabo los fiscales son ratones de biblioteca, gente que no ha vivido en su gran mayoría sino que ha llegado tan alto pasándose años y años encerrado con la nariz metida entre los libros. Es decir, lo contrario a un hombre de acción.
De las mujeres ya ni hablemos, ésas se autojustifican solitas (no me puedo meter en líos).
Después de una carrera de tanto estudiar y tan poco vivir, cuál de esos fiscales va a arriesgarse no ya a que le maten sino a que le obliguen a vivir por ejemplo en Albacete porque ha hecho lo que le dijeron que no hiciera. Ninguno.


----------



## Narbaiza (3 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El hermano de la mujer del doctor Morin es quien pone sobreaviso a Royuela de la ubicacion de toda esa documentacion depositada en un despacho cerrado bajo llave en una de las clinicas.



Y se sabe algo qué opina sobre éste asunto? Nose yo si estaría muy tranquilo en su lugar..


----------



## kepaxa (3 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Pero aquí hay 2 puntos
> 
> -Que la gente pueda o no hacer algo , que es discutible y no es el objeto del hilo
> 
> ...



Si no digo que no, pero es que siempre ha sido así, no es peor ahora la sociedad. Somos muy poquita cosa, los países los controlan los que se hacen con el poder militar y ya, los demás no pintamos nada. Los pobres rusos y gente del Este 70 años de tortura y genocidio sometidos al comunismo incapaces de decir nada ni luchar ni una maldita revuelta contra ellos. Los chinos lo mismo. Todo se controla desde el poder con las armas y un pequeño grupo de gente, no hace falta nada más. Si mañana entran los franceses otra vez vuelven a tomar España como Pedro por su casa como la tomaron hace 200 años por la puta cara.


----------



## Ojoplático (3 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> ¿Quién es esta charo inmunda? Es asquerosa, la típica charo española fea como el demonio.



Pues de Charo nada y de inmunda menos. Es un cisne negro entre tanta progresía feminazi. Te recomiendo su canal, in matrix.


----------



## Tigershark (3 Feb 2020)

Don Potettes dijo:


> No me puedo creer que te haya dado un thanks. Pero es que tienes razón.
> Gracias a sus conexiones es cómo Royuela ha podido obtener los correos entre Mena y Pumpido, a los que se les han realizado pruebas caligraficas que demuestran que son verídicos.
> Las motivaciones de los Royuela y sus conexiones están explicadas en el vídeo de Inmatrix.



Fijarse en los mensajes de este video , comenta Isaac el youtubero y twitero con tropecientos seguidores , como le de por hacer un video sobre el expediente royuela y con la inquina que tiene por la PSOE no creo que pierda la oportunidad se va a liar bien liao porque estamos hablamos de muchos miles de seguidores.


----------



## kepaxa (3 Feb 2020)

Ojoplático dijo:


> Pues de Charo nada y de inmunda menos. Es un cisne negro entre tanta progresía feminazi. Te recomiendo su canal, in matrix.



Bueno si es del bando nacional puede vivir pero no puedo verla de lo fea que es y con esas gafas ya te cagas.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

Si os digo que los Estados, diputaciones, ayuntamientos, juntas, partidos políticos, etc, son empresas, os sorprendéis o no? Lo sabíais? Hay pruebas de que son empresas, si veo gente interesada en esto os enseño las pruebas, puede parecer off topic pero pienso que tiene que ver mucho con lo que trata el Expediente Royuela : Mafias que quieren controlar el Estado (la empresa).

Para todo el mundo en especial a los Royuela por si me leen : Existe un gran vacío legal que provoca un fallo en el sistema legal, se trata de no reconocer la identidad legal (DNI, etc) que el Estado te atribuye a ti como ser humano, ya lo he explicado en páginas anteriores por lo que no me voy a repetir, tampoco quiero convencer a nadie, es más os pido que dudéis de lo que digo y lo investiguéis por vuestra cuenta, os dejo unos vídeos que lo explican :


----------



## cagabandurrias (3 Feb 2020)

Pero les pueden joder su patrimonio.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a Santiago, con antecedentes penales por apuñalar en la cabeza a un subastero rival y por poner bombas? ¿Este ser de luz?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 225686
> 
> ...



Oye dejad de hacer adhominems que no aportan nada, ya sabemos que ambos estuvieron en la cárcel y quien quiera que investigue por qué y el tiempo que estuvieron que fue poco. 

las acusaciones no se invalidan porque las haga fulano o mengano, tienen cuerpo por sí mismas y 30.000 carpetas que las refuerzan.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Feb 2020)

zonacero dijo:


> Demoledor!
> 
> minuto 26:40
> para quienes no encuentran a los supuestos muertos
> ...



Hombre si es por encontrar muertos, están los famosos Gutierrez Mellado y el periodista Antonio Herrero. No?
Por qué van a ser inventados el resto de muertos?


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (3 Feb 2020)

R78 = RÉGIMEN CRIMINAL CORRUPTO Y ASESINO
SUS VOTANTES = CÓMPLICES DE LOS ASESINOS Y ENCUBRIDORES


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Quitando a altos cargos colocados a dedo por los políticos, tenga en cuenta que tenemos a la mejor policía del mundo según diversas fuentes, por lo que ni una VPN te salvaría.
> 
> Copio y pego de mi anterior comentario :
> 
> Pregunta muy seria : Creéis que los individuos que están continuamente echando pestes sobre los Royuela en este hilo, han participado de alguna manera en esta trama? Ya sea porque son encubridores, cómplices o autores de alguno de los más de 1.200 asesinatos que los Royuela piden que se investiguen?



Yo tras ver a mi familiar ponerse como una hidra solo porque le sonaba el nombre de Royuela como franquista y oír que metía a Villarejo en la trama y se puso a defender le por ser PROGESISTA, como si ser progresista o bien te hiciera buena persona incapaz de corromperte o bien justificara tus crímenes, ya me creo cualquier cosa, simplemente será gente que oye que alguien del PSOE es atacado y reaccionan así.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> jonvre, el hilo se basa en unos videos.
> 
> yo no se eso que dices. ya que tu lo sabes, pon nombres, fechas, lo que tengas sobre ese caso tan obvio para que los demás le echemos un ojo.



No sé si eres así de tonto o te lo haces. 
Toda la información está en internet a disposición de quien lo quiera leer.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Feb 2020)

Buchu dijo:


> Alguien se pude creer que en un pais de servicios secretos del GAL, el pequeño Nicolas, Faisan, 11M etc todo chapuzas estilo Motadelo y Filemon un tio pueda cometer 1000 asesinatos y que nada salga a la luz



Está saliendo a la luz, genio. Tarde pero está saliendo.


----------



## Abstenuto (3 Feb 2020)

Los Royuela no paran de repetir que en el 2006 condenaron a Alberto Royuela sin presentar pruebas contra él, sin verificar si los documentos procedentes de un juzgado de Venezuela sobre la corrupción de jueces y fiscales españoles eran auténticos.

Voy a ampliar algo que ya comenté anteriormente. La sentencia por la que condenaron a Alberto Royuela en 2003 está aquí (pág. 104 y ss.):

Persecución sistemática del fiscal Mena y Jiménez Villarejo a la familia Royuela (3) – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

*Según la sentencia de 2006 parece que ni siquiera se llegó a realizar la pericial que validara la autenticidad de los documentos que implicaban a jueces y fiscales porque sencillamente se inventaron o falsearon los datos de empresas, sociedades, cuentas y movimientos bancarios. *Así se puede deducir de lo que podemos leer en la pág. 119 (los documentos venezolanos fake están en la página 48): según comunica la Agencia Tributaria, no existe la sociedad Falcons SCP ni su NIF/CIF y la sociedad Gerler Development Corporation dejó de estar operativa en 1994; no figuran los registros a nombre de Falcons en BBVA, según comunicación de esta entidad; las transferencias de dinero que se citan en el dossier no corresponden a operaciones reales según Barclays Bank, etc...

Es decir, a partir de documentos reales, alguien creó un un dossier falso con datos inventados. *Nada dice de esto Santiago Royuela, que sigue erre que erre con que no había pruebas contra su padre.* Si quiere convencernos de ello, que empiece por explicarnos lo que dice con toda claridad la sentencia en la pág 119 del documento que han subido.

*Al igual que ha repetido una y otra vez en varios vídeos que es imposible falsificar 37.000 documentos ¡Pues claro que es posible! El trabajo es ingente porque lo exige la construcción de una ficción verosímil, pero se puede realizar. *Lo que es casi imposible es evitar flecos e incongruencias que quedan expuestas al poner la lupa sobre algunos casos concretos de los que hay algún tipo de información contrastable en prensa. Arretranco, yo y otros ya hemos citado algunos.

Aún así hay algo cierto: los documentos tienen la suficiente verosimilitud como para atentar contra la buena imagen de personajes y entidades muy importantes a los se les está acusando de delitos gravísimos. *Si nadie se querella contra los Royuela es porque entre la maleza de ficción verosímil seguramente haya algún oscuro asunto (que a lo mejor aún no han publicado) que sea muy real. Que estos dos personajes empiecen a largar todo esto es un recado: en la cloaca hispana alguien está chantajeando o amenazando a alguien con sacar alguna mierda que seguramente afecta a la PSOE. Y los Royuela, que tienen sus propias motivaciones, son el instrumento ¿En qué consiste el chantaje? Lo ignoro.*

En la línea de la hipótesis de Heathcliff Reloaded (post 846).


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Feb 2020)

inMatrix dijo:


> Jajajaja, solo me metí con los liberales una vez un poquito.
> Ya sabes que mi vara de avellano croata la reservo para progres, feministas y demás gente de mal vivir.
> 
> Por cierto, Santiago Royuela acaba de publicar nuevo vídeo muy esclarecedor. Quien no los crea ya es por vicio.



Qué opinas de esa versión que dice que no es que ellos mientan sino que han podido ser engañados, porque resulta demasiado tonto dejarse 36000 carpetas incriminatorias por ahí y que todo este tema está liberado adrede por el deep state (usando como tontos útiles a los Royuela) para reventar el R78 por completo y hacer el reset que quieren Falconetty y Pablenin?


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Joder, os llaman conspiranoicos y resulta que está en el BOE



Lo que dije en otro comentario, hay que ir en contra de la masa para que te vaya bien en todo, la masa lee periódicos de medios de comunicación controlados por criminales en vez de leyes, por lo tanto se convierte en borrega al creer esta basura : 

Los científicos niegan los ‘chemtrails’, el supuesto plan para fumigar a la población

Qué son los «chemtrails», la teoría conspiranoica en la que cree Raquel Martínez

Qué son los 'chemtrails' y de dónde ha salido esta conspiración de la que no hay ninguna evidencia

Desmontando los 'chemtrails'

Ni te fumigan ni quieren provocar sequía: vuelve la conspiración de los 'chemtrails'

'Chemtrails': el bulo de la fumigación aérea de España que un 'indepe' llevó a Europa

La conspiración de los chemtrails

¿Aviones misteriosos que nos fumigan en secreto? Los ‘chemtrails’ no existen

La verdad sobre los 'chemtrails'

Los científicos niegan la conspiración de los 'chemtrails'

Una foto manipulada para difundir la teoría paranoide de que se fumiga a la población

Medios de comunicación VS la ley (ver artículo 3) BOE.es - Documento consolidado BOE-A-1986-10638


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Feb 2020)

alguien le ha escuchado contar al padre la historia de su hijo muerto que lo reconoció una policía?
En ese video cuenta que le matan porque descubre que un policía, no sé si Ruiz, surte de droga a los hooligans del Farsa y el Español y por eso le finiquita. 
Perro luego en una entrevista el otro hijo cuenta que a su hermano le matan porque él extorsiona al policía camello que le surte de droga (es toxicómano) para que se la de gratis bajo amenaza de denunciarle. 

Con qué versión hay que quedarse? O el padre está engañado o está chocho.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Yo tras ver a mi familiar ponerse como una hidra solo porque le sonaba el nombre de Royuela como franquista y oír que metía a Villarejo en la trama y se puso a defender le por ser PROGESISTA, como si ser progresista o bien te hiciera buena persona incapaz de corromperte o bien justificara tus crímenes, ya me creo cualquier cosa, simplemente será gente que oye que alguien del PSOE es atacado y reaccionan así.



Puede ser pero para mí han cruzado la línea entre sectario y perjudicado porque el expediente royuela se haga viral.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Feb 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Qué opinas de esa versión que dice que no es que ellos mientan sino que han podido ser engañados, porque resulta demasiado tonto dejarse 36000 carpetas incriminatorias por ahí y que todo este tema está liberado adrede por el deep state (usando como tontos útiles a los Royuela) para reventar el R78 por completo y hacer el reset que quieren Falconetty y Pablenin?



Esta teoria me acojona mas. Y entonces si que vamos al comunismo duro pero rapido.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Feb 2020)

A todo esto, aunque no tenga importancia, pero el hijo dice que estuvo 10 años en la cárcel. ¿Por qué fue?


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> alguien le ha escuchado contar al padre la historia de su hijo muerto que lo reconoció una policía?
> En ese video cuenta que le matan porque descubre que un policía, no sé si Ruiz, surte de droga a los hooligans del Farsa y el Español y por eso le finiquita.
> Perro luego en una entrevista el otro hijo cuenta que a su hermano le matan porque él extorsiona al policía camello que le surte de droga (es toxicómano) para que se la de gratis bajo amenaza de denunciarle.
> 
> Con qué versión hay que quedarse? O el padre está engañado o está chocho.



Se han liado aunque juntando ambas versiones se puede sacar en claro que le chantajea cuando se entera de que el camello es policía y por eso lo asesinan.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Puede ser pero para mí han cruzado la línea entre sectario y perjudicado porque el expediente royuela se haga viral.



Pero igual hay incrédulos fanáticos con otras cosas como sin ir más lejos lo de la Manada de Pamplona, que parecía obvio y la que se montó fue fanática total. 
La verdad que recuerdo la misma sensación con el 11-M, había CMs refutando todo a lo bestia con mucha paciencia como si fuera un trabajo.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Feb 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pero igual hay incrédulos fanáticos con otras cosas como sin ir más lejos lo de la Manada de Pamplona, que parecía obvio y la que se montó fue fanática total.
> La verdad que recuerdo la misma sensación con el 11-M, había CMs refutando todo a lo bestia con mucha paciencia como si fuera un trabajo.



Te comprendo pero esa gente es discapacitada racional, que esa gente tenga el derecho a voto en esta partidocracia que tenemos demuestra que los políticos se nutren de tontos útiles.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Feb 2020)

Sobre que lo saquen los mass mierda, solo es cuestión de tiempo, que la bola crezca el youtube y al final alguno se atreva y luego el resto en cascada, con la previsible refutación de El País, medios PRISA y afines. El resto igualmente no le darán crédito hasta que alguno se ponga a investigar y salgan datos claros, como eso de las empresas venezolanas. 

Porque youtube ya no hay quien lo pare, parece que la gente ya no tiene el miedo inicial de ser el primero, Rafapal, esta mujer, el otro del canal paranormal...


----------



## Bimmer (4 Feb 2020)

Te jode que haya compartido esa información, verdad masón? Jeje


----------



## Bimmer (4 Feb 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Sobre que lo saquen los mass mierda, solo es cuestión de tiempo, que la bola crezca el youtube y al final alguno se atreva y luego el resto en cascada, con la previsible refutación de El País, medios PRISA y afines. El resto igualmente no le darán crédito hasta que alguno se ponga a investigar y salgan datos claros, como eso de las empresas venezolanas.
> 
> Porque youtube ya no hay quien lo pare, parece que la gente ya no tiene el miedo inicial de ser el primero, Rafapal, esta mujer, el otro del canal paranormal...



Los mass mierda si lo sacan es para hacer lo mismo que lleva haciendo el masonazo que tenemos en el hilo


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (4 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Los mass mierda si lo sacan es para hacer lo mismo que lleva haciendo el masonazo que tenemos en el hilo



Masón...


----------



## kepaxa (4 Feb 2020)

¿Por qué parecéis estar seguros de que los documentos son auténticos?


----------



## kepaxa (4 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Los mass mierda si lo sacan es para hacer lo mismo que lleva haciendo el masonazo que tenemos en el hilo



Quién es el masonazo del hilo?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (4 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> ¿Por qué parecéis estar seguros de que los documentos son auténticos?



Porque ha hecho tres pruebas caligráficas en tres países distintos. 

Estoy viendo el vídeo de la señora esa y estoy flipando, se cargó hasta jueces. 

Una pregunta... Mena ya es muy mayor y es sacrificable (84) pero del resto de implicados quienes son los mayores figuras que no sean bisabuelos? 
Zapatero está salpicado o solo de refilón?


----------



## Energia libre (4 Feb 2020)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Algo que implicaría a cirujanos, forenses, abogados, jueces, fiscalía, procuradores, políticos, cuerpos de seguridad del estado, servícios secretos, delincuentes, funcionarios de prisiones, diversos funcionarios, la casa real, gente de la calle, periodistas, clínicas de abortos, servícios secretos extranjeros... Es la punta del iceberg. La mierda salpicaría a muchos y a todos los niveles, implicaría la voladura total de la PSOE y el R78 en pleno. Cambiaría totalmente la percepción de la "democrácia" en que vivimos y de lo que fue la transición, quizás se sabría el cómo y el porqué de la heroína en España en los 80... También explicaría porqué mucha gente en operaciones de cirugía menor se quedaron en la sala de operaciones.
> Es demasiado peligroso para el statu quo actual. Símplemente no hay cojones a investigar nada. Callan como putas, sólo esto es escandaloso.
> Cierto es, que un mindundi cualquiera hubiera sido silenciado de forma inmediata.
> Estos señores seguramente también pertenecen a un grupo de poder equivalente a la masonería a la que perteneces (¿La garduña quizás?) y parece que estamos viendo la patita de luchas intestinas en la barriga de la bestia. Por nuestro bien, es necesario que todo esto llegue a cuanta más gente, mejor.





Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Porque ha hecho tres pruebas caligráficas en tres países distintos.
> 
> Estoy viendo el vídeo de la señora esa y estoy flipando, se cargó hasta jueces.
> 
> ...



Zapatero es que recomienda a Me ha jubilarse


----------



## Bimmer (4 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Quién es el masonazo del hilo?



Este figura : @Voodoo


----------



## Bimmer (4 Feb 2020)

Ojoplático dijo:


> Ciertamente. Lo que más me intriga de todo esto es porqué tanto el padre como el hijo siguen vivos tras la primera denuncia al juzgado en el año 2006.



Pertenecen a un grupo de poder, probablemente de los resquicios franquistas que quedan los cuales son los únicos que nos pueden salvar de la agenda política sionista llevada a cabo por otros grupos de poder mayoritarios como la masonería, los cuales se encargan de que el plan progrese adecuadamente y el nuevo orden mundial esté cada vez más cerca.

Sería impresionante que el expediente Royuela fuese el inicio de una guerra entre grupos de poder por conseguir el control total del Estado, ojalá suceda y España sea el primer país en contemplar la caída del nuevo orden mundial y de la dictadura de lo políticamente correcto.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Feb 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> No sé si eres así de tonto o te lo haces.
> Toda la información está en internet a disposición de quien lo quiera leer.



tu no eres quien para dar carnets de tonto, imbécil.
aunque pensándolo bien podrías dar clases de ello.

70 páginas de hilo y todo lo que decis es que hay una banda judeomasónica rojopsocialista que ha matado a 1.200 tipos impunemente.

vamos caso por caso, da datos del que te parezca más importante, más raro, tu que te has leido toda la información de internet.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (4 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> A todo esto, aunque no tenga importancia, pero el hijo dice que estuvo 10 años en la cárcel. ¿Por qué fue?



poner una bomba que el propio Royuela califica "de humo". Eso ya no lo podemos saber con total veracidad. Desde luego no fue una acción muy inteligente que digamos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (4 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> tu no eres quien para dar carnets de tonto, imbécil.
> aunque pensándolo bien podrías dar clases de ello.
> 
> 70 páginas de hilo y todo lo que decis es que hay una banda judeomasónica rojopsocialista que ha matado a 1.200 tipos impunemente.
> ...



Yo no te tengo que dar nada, si te interesa míralo tu mismo, o te da miedo clicar el enlace?


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Feb 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Yo no te tengo que dar nada, si te interesa míralo tu mismo, o te da miedo clicar el enlace?



me da miedo aburrirme en un montón de datos inconexos. dame algo concreto que me pique la curiosidad.


----------



## inMatrix (4 Feb 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Qué opinas de esa versión que dice que no es que ellos mientan sino que han podido ser engañados, porque resulta demasiado tonto dejarse 36000 carpetas incriminatorias por ahí y que todo este tema está liberado adrede por el deep state (usando como tontos útiles a los Royuela) para reventar el R78 por completo y hacer el reset que quieren Falconetty y Pablenin?



Lo que dices lo veo demasiado rebuscado.
Mira, mi apuesta hoy por hoy es por los Royuela. Creo que solo tirando de la madeja y forzando el asunto podemos llegar a acercarnos a la verdad (al 100% seguro que nunca la sabemos). Pero hay que picar a los de arriba.
Voy a seguir defendiendo a los Royuela a ver quién me sigue y hasta dónde podemos llegar. Y, a la vez, seguir investigando y leyendo vuestras aportaciones, aquí y en otros sitios.
Quiero la verdad, y si ello pasa por que primero meta la pata...bienvenida sea ésa metedura de pata. Y si acierto, qué gustazo, ¿no?


----------



## cagabandurrias (4 Feb 2020)

La noticia se expande en Youtube.

Los Mass Mierda callan como putas.


----------



## Demodé (4 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> me da miedo aburrirme en un montón de datos inconexos. dame algo concreto que me pique la curiosidad.



Las "piezas" más conocidas que se habrían cobrado habrían sido:
Asesinato de Antonio Herrero Lima
Intento de asesinato de Rajoy y Esperanza Aguirre


----------



## kepaxa (4 Feb 2020)

Pues si a ocho chicos inocentes les han metido 15 y 38 años de cárcel, y cada día destrozan y saquean las vidas de hombres inocentes, la Justicia es una pantomima de los masones satanistas de la izquierda. 

De todas formas esto debe ser así en la mayoría de países.


----------



## Fudivarri (4 Feb 2020)

A la gente que denuncia y no es contestada hay que prestarle atención.


----------



## zonacero (4 Feb 2020)

Royuela hijo explica lo que muchos sabemos

Es difícil de explicar y creer.
-Cosas mucho menos graves también lo son, sabemos cuantos casos de acoso y abuso se cometen con la impunidad que da el poder 

Saldrán personas para volver y una y otra vez a decir lo de la condena por denuncias falsas, explica de nuevo que "no les dejaron aportar las pruebas"

- solo hay que ver "algunos juicios" para entender perfectamente de lo que habla

El caso que tienen ahora es muy distinto porque las pruebas las tienen ellos
ya no solo las notas de los supuestos asesinatos, también los nombres de los que asistieron a los funerales o el nº de juzgado que llevó los casos, nº de expediente etc

Habla también del daño que hizo la jueza que paralizó la querella, desde luego lo que no hay duda es de que si todo esto es así, la conciencia de muchos debe estar a 100 mil por segundo. No me gustaría estar en el lugar de todos esos supuestos colaboradores, por mas dinero y poder que tengan. 

¿Nadie ha visto levantar un falso testimonio contra alguien a quien supuestamente ni le iba ni le venía un tema, perjudicando gravemente a una persona que nada le había hecho? 

Ningún abogado quiere saber del tema (tienen miedo)

Respecto a los votantes del PSOE, a pesar de existir ya una sentencia del robo monumental en Andalucía, siguen con la coletilla "la Gürtell más" no quieren saber, eso les rompería lo poco que les queda.


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> es que de oficio hay que tomarla por falsa.
> 
> quien acusa debe probar.
> 
> ...



Pero que dices. Luego presumes de saber algo de leyes.
1º La acusación es lo que hace el tío: "Fulanito se ha cargado a menganito"
2º El tío aporta la prueba de la documentación: La prueba es el documento. Con huellas dactilares de mena.
Eso es suficiente.

3º Si alguna de las pruebas pongamos que es falsa eso no invalida el resto ¿De donde te sacas esa majadería? Precisamente para no invalidar todo el proceso, los jueces suelen trocear estos casos.

4º Si se demuestra que alguna de las pruebas fuera falsa, entonces, tienen que demostrar mala fé del denunciante. Si la prueba parece real, pero no demuestran mala fe. Sigue exonerado.

¿Pero de que cojones habláis?

Si esto no es prueba ¿que cojones es una prueba para vosotros? Están aportando documentos firmados y con huellas.

Si ahora llega alguien y les acusa de haber falsificado pruebas. Recalco "LES ACUSA" ese alguien debe demostrar "SU PROPIA ACUSACIÓN"


----------



## chemarin (4 Feb 2020)

Le he preguntado a Royuela hijo sobre lo extraño que resulta que hayan acabado en el archivo de Mena notas del sargento Ruiz en las que se aprecia que le timaba con los pagos, su respuesta no ha sido nada convincente (dice que supone que eran dos archivos diferentes que se refundieron), le he contestado que debe precisarlo más. He aprovechado para invitarle a burbuja, preferiría que abriera hilo propio, no me fío de renko nada de nada.


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 Feb 2020)

¿Pero tu sabes leer? No solo lo que pones en negrita, la frase completa "Mena había influido en aquel asunto para que las cuentas fueran tapadas" te saltas lo más gordo.


----------



## zonacero (4 Feb 2020)

Hijo de Royuela

Sentencias amañadas en las que lo meten al talego unos cuantos años

No me lo puedo creer!

contabilidad cuentas en México (¿qué extraño no?) en Suiza

Me estoy planteando seriamente que todo esto pueda ser verdad!


----------



## Manufacturer (4 Feb 2020)

Vaya, lo fácil que es denunciar a un hombre de la calle y recibir una paguita sin preguntas... Hay que ver lo presta que es la justicia para abordar estos casos, con un régimen penal especial que hace que las pruebas para Defenderte queden en papel mojado, y en situación de indefensión total...
¿Alguien todavía duda de para qué eran las políticas de género? Para blindarse, para "echar mierda sobre la gente", y para abrir la ventana de overton.
Ya hemos visto juicios y sentencias aberrantes, la gente está muy aborregada y anestesiada, el sistema se va a defender con un tongo juicio.
La difusión máxima y la explicación para besugos a las masas es lo que puede darnos algo de esperanza.

Edito para contestar al de arriba: 
Estamos viendo mierda juicios Paco que han condenado a inocentes a 38 años, hemos visto las pantomimas de juicios del "procés" se está denunciando la podredumbre del sistema...
¿Hay alguna razón para que lo hubiesen metido al trullo con un juicio justo (a Royuela)? ¿Está la justicia española legitimada para echar por tierra la credibilidad y prestigio de nadie?
Piensa...


----------



## Bimmer (4 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> tu no eres quien para dar carnets de tonto, imbécil.
> aunque pensándolo bien podrías dar clases de ello.
> 
> 70 páginas de hilo y todo lo que decis es que hay una banda judeomasónica rojopsocialista que ha matado a 1.200 tipos impunemente.
> ...



Te parece poco decir eso? Si la mayoría de la gente no sabe que existen grupos de poder, se creen que son magufadas.

Para investigar caso por caso ya está la policía a la que por cierto se mantiene con los robos legales que nos hace el Estado.

Por qué los policías conocedores del expediente Royuela no actúan de oficio? 

Estás pidiendo que demostremos un solo caso en el que la víctima haya sido asesinada a la vez que no te valen los documentos que confirman los asesinatos cuyas letras y firmas corresponden a Mena gracias a las pruebas caligráficas?


----------



## Bimmer (4 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Pues si a ocho chicos inocentes les han metido 15 y 38 años de cárcel, y cada día destrozan y saquean las vidas de hombres inocentes, la Justicia es una pantomima de los masones satanistas de la izquierda.
> 
> De todas formas esto debe ser así en la mayoría de países.



Ojo que los de la manada de San Fermines y los del caso Arandina pueden ser falsos y cortinas de humo para manipular a la población y meter miedo en la gente sobre el hombre blanco heterosexual a la par que se tapan los cientos de casos de moros violadores, con el fin de que algún día esto estalle para que nos metan leyes restrictivas a los nativos europeos por hacer pinchos morunos con la carne de estos sujetos que vienen a Europa a pagarnos las pensiones. 

Pienso eso porque no entiendo que los familiares de los chicos del caso San Fermines y Arandina, por muy Flanders que sean no la hayan liado parda.


----------



## Bimmer (4 Feb 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> ¿Pero tu sabes leer? No solo lo que pones en negrita, la frase completa "Mena había influido en aquel asunto para que las cuentas fueran tapadas" te saltas lo más gordo.



Cuando un tipo critica tanto a unos señores que piden que se investiguen más de 1.200 asesinatos perpetrados por el poder político y judicial, y para ello manipula, tergiversa y pone noticias de la mayor basura de todos los periódicos sectarios y sesgados como es El País, se convierte en alguien muy sospechoso, una cosa es no creerte nada y mofarte de ello una vez, y otra muy distinta es ponerle tanto ímpetu en decenas de mensajes intentando desacreditar a los señores que piden que se investiguen miles de asesinatos.


----------



## inMatrix (4 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> ¿Quién es esta charo inmunda? Es asquerosa, la típica charo española fea como el demonio.



Jajajajaja, soy yo.
Un placer conocerte para mí también.


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 Feb 2020)

Permíteme que dude de la veracidad de semejante medio de información. Más que nada porque sus caseros eran la familia pujol a cuota 0. En mi barrio a eso se le llama corrupción. Pero demos por bueno el artículo de ese periódico.

Ahora observa los datos que da el juez. "Al margen de esas dos denuncias en los tribunales, a primeros del pasado mes de junio se presentó en la Delegación de Hacienda de Barcelona una denuncia acusando a la esposa de Jiménez Villarejo y al propio Gerard Thomás de tener cuentas secretas millonarias en Suiza"

Anda pues posteriormente se ha probado que Jiménez Villarejo tenía cuentas secretas en suiza a nombre de su mujer. Y fíjate, viene en un periódico de los tuyos.
Villarejo & Cía: 25 millones, 92 inmuebles y cuentas en Suiza, Panamá y Delaware

Pues muchas gracias Voodoo. Otra vez me has dado un dato importante a tener en cuenta para dar por buena la versión de este hombre.

Edito:

Añado un dato en el que no había caído en la cuenta al momento de contestar a @Voodoo 

Si se acusa a Villarejo de una cosa, de la que ese tribunal le exonera calificando de falsa la acusación y posteriormente se prueba que dicha acusación era real. ¿en que lugar queda dicho tribunal? ¿No constituye esto un indicio de que dicho tribunal está actuando como encubridor? ¿En que lugar queda el resto de desestimaciones? ¿En que lugar queda el propio juez? y en este caso hasta el propio presidente de la Audiencia de Barcelona _Gerard Thomàs._

Espero que @Voodoo siga aportando información tan importante. Muchas gracias.


----------



## zonacero (4 Feb 2020)

Sigo con el vídeo del Royuela hijo



"En el 2006 nadie se enteró de la querella al fiscal por asesino, intervino la masonería, intervino Conde Pumpido, Martín Pallín, chantajearon a unos cuantos magistrados, se reunieron con Zapatero, y a través de la masonería, frenan el asunto y nos envían a prisión por causas que teníamos."


----------



## Debunker (4 Feb 2020)

Don Potettes dijo:


> Con 40 años de adoctrinamiento socialista y de manejo del relato, no dudes que muchos de estos lo hagan también por amor al arte.
> 
> Recomiendo a todos este vídeo en el que está parte de la megatrama bastante bien resumida.
> 
> ...




Viendo ese vídeo y el ejemplo que pone de dos asesinatos, me centré en el segundo caso que pone de ejemplo porque me llamó la atención que eligiera precisamente ese caso, el num 094 en las listas de Royuela, para saber quién era el asesinado y quien sus familiares, resultando que el asesinado junto a su hijo, eran nobleza de Cataluña, condado de Caralt , título que concedió a la familia Alfoso XIII en 1907, o sea es familia economicamente poderosa o al menos bien situada.

Deduzco que las familias de los asesinados no tienen ni idea de que su familiar fue asesinado porque todos los protocolos de investigación en la muerte fueron cumplidos y el veredicto de lo sucedido fue oficial tanto por policías de la científica como forenses etc. el mismo Royuela dio por bueno la muerte de sus hijo por sobredosis hasta que más tarde la documentación que obtuvo le mostró que había sido asesinado. 

Se me ha ocurrido que quizá enviando este mismo vídeo a familiares de los asesinados, advirtiendo de la trama, éstos denuncien y se mueva la cosa, por ejemplo el caso que cito antes, un hombre asesinado junto a su hijo, dejan detrás, esposa, madre, hermana, hermano y tío carnal, supongo que si querrán saber que ocurrió y buscar justicia. 

Los asesinados: Jorge de Caralt Garriga y su hijo, Pablo de Caralt Vicente-Arche

José de Caralt Garriga, (conde de Caralt) hermano y tío de los asesinados respectivamente.

María de Caralt Vicente- Arche, hermana e hija de los dos asesinados respectivamente

Jorge de Caralt Vicente-Arche, hermano e hijo

Cristina de Caralt Vicente-Arche idem anterior

No he encontrado facebook o dirección de esta gente, pero están en las webs de información sobre empresas por sus cargos, solo que hay que pagar para obtener la información y yo no voy hacerlo, si se os ocurre algo o encontráis información os agradezco si la usamos para este propósito y a ver que pasa. 

Por otro lado poneros las pilas, los trolls os quitarán la razón porque manipularán la información para que no creáis en nada, por ejemplo vodoo ya ha sacado toda la mierda de los Royuelas sin oposición a su discurso, desmiente las pruebas caligráficas como falsificadas y es tan sencillo como ir a la documentación de la web de Royuela, copiar el informe y dirigirse a la empresa que supuestamente lo hizo y preguntar por su veracidad, lo normal es que esa empresa conteste en un sí o no, ya lo he hecho en un par de casos en el pasado. 

Yo comprendo que se pueda dudar de la documentación en este caso, pero cuando ves toda esa documentación sabes que es imposible que sea una falsificación y la cosa es tan demencialmente mafiosa que se pone la carne de gallina porque te puede tocar a tí, pero sobre todo ¿quién nos están gobernando, que clase de país es este? , ¿como puede haber gente como vodoo que traten de enmierdar y joder esta denuncia de tan vital importancia? , ¿qué interés mueve a un burbujista para actuar así, quién coño es, nos espían en burbuja? 

Para los que duden, que piensen con lógica, ¿para que los Royuelas (padre e hijo) iban a inventarse todo ese exhaustivo expediente que solo puede reportarles dolores de cabeza, perder mucho dinero en indemnizaciones a todo kiski , más la cárcel, como mínimo, si el expediente es falso? 

El expediente no es falso, es veraz y la trama es espeluznante, si esto se queda sin castigo seguirán haciendo lo mismo y mucho más y de forma más sofisticada para hacer imposible detectar sus crímenes y tejes manejes criminales. 
Vaya puto país de mierda que hemos creado y lo peor es que, nos importa una mierda, seguimos contribuyendo a que vaya incluso a peor, estamos atando la soga a nuestro propio cuello.


----------



## Don Potettes (4 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Viendo ese vídeo y el ejemplo que pone de dos asesinatos, me centré en el segundo caso que pone de ejemplo porque me llamó la atención que eligiera precisamente ese caso, el num 094 en las listas de Royuela, para saber quién era el asesinado y quien sus familiares, resultando que el asesinado junto a su hijo, eran nobleza de Cataluña, condado de Caralt , título que concedió a la familia Alfoso XIII en 1907, o sea es familia economicamente poderosa o al menos bien situada.
> 
> Deduzco que las familias de los asesinados no tienen ni idea de que su familiar fue asesinado porque todos los protocolos de investigación en la muerte fueron cumplidos y el veredicto de lo sucedido fue oficial tanto por policías de la científica como forenses etc. el mismo Royuela dio por bueno la muerte de sus hijo por sobredosis hasta que más tarde la documentación que obtuvo le mostró que había sido asesinado.
> 
> ...




Los trolls a lo suyo, a saber qué motivaciones tienen.


Yo no pienso indagar más en este tema porque me parece tétrico, como tétrico me parece todo lo relacionado con el 11M, como tétrico me parece todo lo que hizo el PSOE en los años previos a la guerra Civil, especialmente en Asturias, como tétrico me parece todo lo que tenga que ver con el PSOE.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Feb 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> Las "piezas" más conocidas que se habrían cobrado habrían sido:
> Asesinato de Antonio Herrero Lima
> Intento de asesinato de Rajoy y Esperanza Aguirre



o sea, que todos los investigadores del accidente de helicóptero están implicados.

y el locutor estaba con amigos desde bastante antes de su muerte, que estos presenciaron:

abro paraguas por la fuente, ya se que no os vale

Antonio Herrero muere en Marbella cuando practicaba submarinismo

El periodista Antonio Herrero Lima, director del programa La mañana, de la cadena Cope, murió ayer, a los 43 años de edad, cuando hacía submarinismo en aguas de Cabopino, un puerto deportivo de la localidad malagueña de Marbella. La causa inmediata de la muerte fue una parada cardiorrespiratoria, tal vez motivada por una descompresión, aunque las causas no podrán establecerse hasta que hoy se le practique la autopsia. El episcopado y miembros del Gobierno lamentaron la desaparición de una voz tan característica de las ondas.


La muerte le sobrevino a Herrero a las 17.50. El periodista había salido en el yate Felicitas con varias personas, entre ellas, su mujer, Cristina Pécker. Poco después de las cinco de la tarde, tras una inmersión, Herrero salió a la superficie con graves dificultades, cerca de la nave, que se encontraba en una zona de escasa profundidad.El periodista logró, de alguna manera, advertir de lo que le ocurría a sus acompañantes, según explicaron algunos de éstos a agentes de la Guardia Civil cuando el yate llegó a puerto. Los acompañantes se tiraron al agua para tratar de auxiliarle, pero cuando consiguieron subirle a la cubierta de la nave ya estaba sin vida, informa Efe. Antonio Herrero había almorzado poco antes de salir a navegar

...............

Esta otra igual os gusta más. Lo que pasa es que si pone la sospecha en alguien no es en la PSOE

- EL MUNDO | Suplemento cronica 571 - LA MUERTE DE ANTONIO HERRERO


LA MUERTE DE ANTONIO HERREROLa noche en la que Aznar comunicó a los amigos del periodista que estaba harto de él.
«Es que no se puede oír. Las cosas que ha dicho Antonio son intolerables». FEDERICO JIMÉNEZ LOSANTOS desvela en «De la noche a la mañana» la cena que Luis Herrero y él tuvieron el 1 de mayo de 1998 con Aznar en Moncloa, en la que el presidente, muy tenso, afirmó que no aguantaba más las críticas de Antonio. La fatalidad hizo que al día siguiente el periodista muriera ahogado en Marbella. Extracto de dos capítulos del libro del director de «La mañana»





FEDERICO JIMÉNEZ LOSANTOS





Conde Duckula dijo:


> Pero que dices. Luego presumes de saber algo de leyes.



Yo solo presumo de mis 25cm



> 1º La acusación es lo que hace el tío: "Fulanito se ha cargado a menganito"
> 2º El tío aporta la prueba de la documentación: La prueba es el documento. Con huellas dactilares de mena.
> Eso es suficiente.



En el caso de arriba, la prueba indiciaria sería que hubiera más buzos por allí, que los testigos hubieran declarado algo raro, que en el restaurante hubiera una pareja vestida de negro...



> 3º Si alguna de las pruebas pongamos que es falsa eso no invalida el resto ¿De donde te sacas esa majadería? Precisamente para no invalidar todo el proceso, los jueces suelen trocear estos casos.
> 
> 4º Si se demuestra que alguna de las pruebas fuera falsa, entonces, tienen que demostrar mala fé del denunciante. Si la prueba parece real, pero no demuestran mala fe. Sigue exonerado.
> 
> ...



Un papel con las huellas del asesino diciendo que lo ha hecho, o a que te refieres?



> Si ahora llega alguien y les acusa de haber falsificado pruebas. Recalco "LES ACUSA" ese alguien debe demostrar "SU PROPIA ACUSACIÓN"



Quien haga eso está a su nivel de parlanchin.



Bimmer dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que demostreis no, que pongais uno sospechoso del que tirar, entre todos, del hilo. como con nadia otmani.


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> o sea, que todos los investigadores del accidente de helicóptero están implicados.
> 
> y el locutor estaba con amigos desde bastante antes de su muerte, que estos presenciaron:
> 
> ...




¿Te has leído el documento al respecto? ¿No has hecho incapié en la frase?
"Ten en cuenta además, que jugamos la baza psicológica de que 2 semanas atrás José Mª Aznar pidió que se lo sacaran de encima a gente de su partido por los reiterados ataques que les hacía desde la cope."
Es decir, eligieron el momento en que Aznar se quejaba de él.
A lo mejor eres muy joven o muy astuto. Pero lo cierto es que Antonio Herrero les daba mucha mucha caña a los del PSOE. De morir hubiera sido muy muy sospechoso hacia el PSOE. De hecho lo fue. Así que el momento que eligieron no podía ser más idoneo. Ahora bien ¿Que poder tenía el PP en ese momento si el país le pertenecía (nunca mejor dicho pertenecía) a Felipe Gonzalez?


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Feb 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> ¿Te has leído el documento al respecto? ¿No has hecho incapié en la frase?
> "Ten en cuenta además, que jugamos la baza psicológica de que 2 semanas atrás José Mª Aznar pidió que se lo sacaran de encima a gente de su partido por los reiterados ataques que les hacía desde la cope."
> Es decir, eligieron el momento en que Aznar se quejaba de él. A lo mejor eres muy joven o muy astuto.
> Pero lo cierto es que Antonio Herrero les daba mucha mucha caña a los del PSOE. De morir hubiera sido muy muy sospechoso hacia el PSOE. De hecho lo fue. Así que el momento que eligieron no podía ser más idoneo. Ahora bien ¿Que poder tenía el PP en ese momento si el país le pertenecía (nunca mejor dicho pertenecía) a Felipe Gonzalez?



pero entonces jimenez losantos está en la conspiración?

pon el docujmento y me lo leo.


----------



## Tito Clint (4 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> ¿Quién es esta charo inmunda? Es asquerosa, la típica charo española fea como el demonio.



Es como el tío de la vara pero más pofesional, ándate con cuidao que con un zurriagazo de avellano croata te deja isonómico pa siempre.


----------



## Bimmer (4 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Viendo ese vídeo y el ejemplo que pone de dos asesinatos, me centré en el segundo caso que pone de ejemplo porque me llamó la atención que eligiera precisamente ese caso, el num 094 en las listas de Royuela, para saber quién era el asesinado y quien sus familiares, resultando que el asesinado junto a su hijo, eran nobleza de Cataluña, condado de Caralt , título que concedió a la familia Alfoso XIII en 1907, o sea es familia economicamente poderosa o al menos bien situada.
> 
> Deduzco que las familias de los asesinados no tienen ni idea de que su familiar fue asesinado porque todos los protocolos de investigación en la muerte fueron cumplidos y el veredicto de lo sucedido fue oficial tanto por policías de la científica como forenses etc. el mismo Royuela dio por bueno la muerte de sus hijo por sobredosis hasta que más tarde la documentación que obtuvo le mostró que había sido asesinado.
> 
> ...



Brillante comentario el tuyo.

Aclaro que esto no sucede solo en España, obviamente es a nivel global, la mayor canallada de manera "oficial" que han hecho fue el 11-S. El que quiera que investigue, no pido que me crea, en su día cuando me informé sobre el 11-S pude comprobar que un par de semanas antes del atentado, hubo un gran movimiento bajista en CFD de acciones de aseguradoras y reaseguradoras, es decir, se pusieron en corto, vendieron, esto significa que si las acciones caen, los que se ponen en corto ganan dinero.

En cuanto sucedió el 11-S, dichas acciones cayeron en picado y siguieron cayendo durante unos días, muchos de ellos tuvieron que ganar millones de euros solo en esa operación, información privilegiada, solo el que sabia que iba a suceder el mayor atentado de la historia de los Estados Unidos iba a ponerse en corto en aseguradoras y reaseguradoras.

Para mí la solución está en que dejemos de ser ciudadanos para convertirnos en soberanos como lo son los dinásticos, es probable que este cambio se pueda hacer al no reconocer el iuspositivismo y acogernos en el Iusnaturalismo, vuelvo a dejar vídeos que explican esto ya que considero que son de gran importancia y de momento nadie se ha interesado, el único que lo ha mencionado ha sido el masón del hilo y ha sido para mofarse de ello poniendo el vídeo de un colgado, por lo que con más motivo informarse de esto :


----------



## Bimmer (4 Feb 2020)

Respecto al comentario del 11-S que acabo de hacer, he recordado un gran comentario sobre el expediente Royuela, no sé si fue en este hilo o en el otro que hay, el comentario que hizo un forero fue que la mejor pista que hay que seguir es el dinero, y así es, por ejemplo en el caso del 11-S si nos guiamos por la pista del dinero podemos comprobar que 2 semanas antes del atentado se produjo un gran movimiento bajista en acciones de aseguradoras y reaseguradoras, esto es que mucha gente se puso en corto, vendieron, si caian las acciones, ellos ganaban pasta, nunca antes se había visto un movimiento tan bajista en ese sector.

A las dos semanas se produce el mayor atentado de la historia de los Estados Unidos, dichas acciones comenzaron a caer en picado durante ese día y posteriores, BlackRock, JP Morgan etc son los que tienen la capacidad de provocar movimientos tan bruscos en el mercado, ellos junto a algún particular con contactos tuvieron que ganar miles de millones de euros en esa operación, gracias a la información privilegiada, sabían que iba a suceder algo que provocara una bajada impresionante en acciones de aseguradoras y reaseguradoras, y esto solo en estas acciones, sin contar los fondos índices... 

Por lo que es cierto que la mejor pista que hay para esclarecer los hechos de algo es el dinero, en este caso del expediente Royuela igual, la mejor pista es el dinero, el masón del hilo ha compartido una buena información sin darse cuenta, uno de los fiscales o jueces acusados en esta trama, le pillaron evadiendo unos cuantos millones de euros en Suiza, esto ya ata cabos...


----------



## Descansa Hombre (4 Feb 2020)

Haced el favor, por el bien del hilo, de ignorar a esta GENTUZA de Incorrezto, Voodoo, y compañía. No hacen más que ensuciar y provocar, son nefastos, está claro que no están interesados en ninguna revelación, ninguna verdad, nada lo suyo es bombardear, insisto son GENTUZA que no merece ni la más mínima atención ni respeto.


----------



## Debunker (4 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Respecto al comentario del 11-S que acabo de hacer, he recordado un gran comentario sobre el expediente Royuela, no sé si fue en este hilo o en el otro que hay, el comentario que hizo un forero fue que la mejor pista que hay que seguir es el dinero, y así es, por ejemplo en el caso del 11-S si nos guiamos por la pista del dinero podemos comprobar que 2 semanas antes del atentado se produjo un gran movimiento bajista en acciones de aseguradoras y reaseguradoras, esto es que mucha gente se puso en corto, vendieron, si caian las acciones, ellos ganaban pasta, nunca antes se había visto un movimiento tan bajista en ese sector.
> 
> A las dos semanas se produce el mayor atentado de la historia de los Estados Unidos, dichas acciones comenzaron a caer en picado durante ese día y posteriores, BlackRock, JP Morgan etc son los que tienen la capacidad de provocar movimientos tan bruscos en el mercado, ellos junto a algún particular con contactos tuvieron que ganar miles de millones de euros en esa operación, gracias a la información privilegiada, sabían que iba a suceder algo que provocara una bajada impresionante en acciones de aseguradoras y reaseguradoras, y esto solo en estas acciones, sin contar los fondos índices...
> 
> Por lo que es cierto que la mejor pista que hay para esclarecer los hechos de algo es el dinero, en este caso del expediente Royuela igual, la mejor pista es el dinero, el masón del hilo ha compartido una buena información sin darse cuenta, uno de los fiscales o jueces acusados en esta trama, le pillaron evadiendo unos cuantos millones de euros en Suiza, esto ya ata cabos...




Seguí obsesivamente desde los medios de EEUU y webs diferentes de EEUU, todo sobre el 11-S y hay una cantidad de pruebas en contra de que fuera un atentado terrorista demoledoras, pero como hemos visto las denuncias finalmente quedaron en nada, y quedaron en nada por que los denunciantes callaron por extenuación y eso que incluso empapelaron con grandes pancartas varios estados, y todos lo lugares por donde había mucho tráfico. 

Lo normal en estos casos, mira el tema de los chemtrails , es que la gente denuncia, incluso enfurecida, y el sistema calla como putas, como sino existieran esas denuncias ni la veracidad de lo que denuncian y como no ocurre nada la gente termina por tirar la toalla y años después nadie se acuerda de nada y a otra cosa mariposa.

En el 11-M también hay mucha miga, pero aquí estamos como si la miga nunca hubiera existido. 

Lo que vivimos es peor que el estado absolutista del Rey Sol francés, encima hay que hacer multimillonarios a miles de hdp al estilo del rey sol


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Feb 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Haced el favor, por el bien del hilo, de ignorar a esta GENTUZA de Incorrezto, Voodoo, y compañía. No hacen más que ensuciar y provocar, son nefastos, está claro que no están interesados en ninguna revelación, ninguna verdad, nada lo suyo es bombardear, insisto son GENTUZA que no merece ni la más mínima atención ni respeto.



tu eres idiota y estúpido.

no has aportado nada hasta ahora, yo además de preguntas que cualquier periodista o investigador haría si.

por cierto, sin respuesta.

investiga y dámelas. o prefieres un hilo para comeros las pollas mutuamente?


----------



## Bimmer (4 Feb 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Haced el favor, por el bien del hilo, de ignorar a esta GENTUZA de Incorrezto, Voodoo, y compañía. No hacen más que ensuciar y provocar, son nefastos, está claro que no están interesados en ninguna revelación, ninguna verdad, nada lo suyo es bombardear, insisto son GENTUZA que no merece ni la más mínima atención ni respeto.



Seguramente sea una o dos personas con multicuentas, hace tiempo que han cruzado la línea entre sectario adoctrinado por ideología y perjudicado por el expediente Royuela, probablemente sean encubridores, cómplices e incluso autores de algunos de los asesinatos, y en caso de que no sean perjudicados por esta trama, lo sean de similares en otras en el resto de España, huele a que pertenecen a grupos de poder de las llamadas cloacas del Estado, por eso se ponen tan nerviosos e intentan ridiculizar este caso.

Hacen lo mismo con los chemtrails, lincharon en Twitter a Raquel Martínez la del telediario de TVE, por decir que existen los chemtrails, los que la lincharon son porque les interesa que la gente crea que son falsos, alguien que no tiene interés en tapar los chemtrails no se ponen como se pusieron muchos de ellos : 



Ayer he compartido en este hilo la ley reflejada en el BOE que aclara que sí existen los chemtrails, de hecho pone en la ley que se usan productos adversos para la salud : 



Bimmer dijo:


> Eso me hace rearfirmarme en mi teoría, en la geoingeniería no solo usan productos para modificar el clima de manera artificial (esto ya tiene delito, manda huevos que el personal lo normalice), también usan productos para modificar nuestro comportamiento, pueden ser similares a la burundanga, nos anulan de algún modo para que pasemos por completo de temas importantes y los pocos que nos interesamos solo lo hablemos, no nos organicemos para intentar arreglar el asunto.
> 
> Es probable que tenga como finalidad que nos creamos que no tenemos capacidad para cambiar las cosas, no entro en a mejor o a peor, simplemente en cambiar las cosas, reconozco que es una teoría muy rocambolesca pero cada vez la veo más factible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Seguramente sea una o dos personas con multicuentas, hace tiempo que han cruzado la línea entre sectario adoctrinado por ideología y perjudicado por el expediente Royuela, probablemente sean encubridores, cómplices e incluso autores de algunos de los asesinatos, y en caso de que no sean perjudicados por esta trama, lo sean de similares en otras en el resto de España, huele a que pertenecen a grupos de poder de las llamadas cloacas del Estado, por eso se ponen tan nerviosos e intentan ridiculizar este caso.



jajajajaja y ahora si no te denuncio es que es cierto lo que dices, siguiendo tu lógica.


----------



## Bimmer (4 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> tu eres idiota y estúpido.
> 
> no has aportado nada hasta ahora, yo además de preguntas que cualquier periodista o investigador haría si.
> 
> ...



Tú eres el que no has aportado nada, lo único que estás haciendo es usar multicuentas y comportarte como una diosa alocada, basta ya masón.

Quién eres tú para que te tengamos que convencer? Nos la suda que no te creas nada de esto. Dijiste que no tienes tiempo ni ganas para investigar por ti mismo pero si tienes tiempo y ganas para pedir en este hilo que los demás hagamos el trabajo que deberían hacer los policías, los cuales deberían haber actuado de oficio y no lo han hecho. Por qué no?

Tal vez les programen mentalmente en las academias oficiales con técnicas del instituto Tavistock o similares al proyecto mk-ultra, esto es especular demasiado pero a estas alturas quién sabe, no vale eso de que sólo cumplen órdenes, ni que fuesen como el subnormal Eliot Ness de la película de los intocables, o tal vez sí, quién sabe...


----------



## Descansa Hombre (4 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Seguramente sea una o dos personas con multicuentas, hace tiempo que han cruzado la línea entre sectario adoctrinado por ideología y perjudicado por el expediente Royuela, probablemente sean encubridores, cómplices e incluso autores de algunos de los asesinatos, y en caso de que no sean perjudicados por esta trama, lo sean de similares en otras en el resto de España, huele a que pertenecen a grupos de poder de las llamadas cloacas del Estado, por eso se ponen tan nerviosos e intentan ridiculizar este caso.
> 
> Hacen lo mismo con los chemtrails, lincharon en Twitter a Raquel Martínez la del telediario de TVE, por decir que existen los chemtrails, los que la lincharon son porque les interesa que la gente crea que son falsos, alguien que no tiene interés en tapar los chemtrails no se ponen como se pusieron muchos de ellos :
> 
> ...



Personalmente no me importa lo que sean ni qué les va ni si les pagan, pero su rollo está bien claro cuál es, ensuciar, boicotear, insultar, despreciar...ningún aporte positivo a este hilo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Feb 2020)

Lo de los chemtrails que es realmente, entonces¿? Pregunto desde la ignorancia, no desde la oposicion.

Está claro que con lo que se ha puesto ahí del BOE ya me doy cuenta de lo que hay

PD: Una respuesta corta y breve, para enterarme y ya, que no quiero desviar el hilo con un off-topic


----------



## Bimmer (4 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> jajajajaja y ahora si no te denuncio es que es cierto lo que dices, siguiendo tu lógica.



Es en estas tergiversaciones y manipulaciones del lenguaje que hacéis donde se os nota de qué palo vais, yo no te he acusado de nada.



Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Personalmente no me importa lo que sean ni qué les va ni si les pagan, pero su rollo está bien claro cuál es, ensuciar, boicotear, insultar, despreciar...ningún aporte positivo a este hilo.



Cierto, por eso mismo pienso que lo que estan haciendo es porque tienen interés en ello, no lo hacen por amor al arte sin obtener nada a cambio.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Tú eres el que no has aportado nada, lo único que estás haciendo es usar multicuentas y comportarte como una diosa alocada, basta ya masón.
> 
> Quién eres tú para que te tengamos que convencer? Nos la suda que no te creas nada de esto. Dijiste que no tienes tiempo ni ganas para investigar por ti mismo pero si tienes tiempo y ganas para pedir en este hilo que los demás hagamos el trabajo que deberían hacer los policías, los cuales deberían haber actuado de oficio y no lo han hecho. Por qué no?
> 
> Tal vez les programen mentalmente en las academias oficiales con técnicas del instituto Tavistock o similares al proyecto mk-ultra, esto es especular demasiado pero a estas alturas quién sabe, no vale eso de que sólo cumplen órdenes, ni que fuesen como el subnormal Eliot Ness de la película de los intocables, o tal vez sí, quién sabe...



he puesto dos articulos sobre la muerte de luis herrero.

ya veo que sigues con las maguferias, las paranoias y los insultos. como te va a hacer nadie caso.

yo no soy nadie para que me tengas que convencer, pero se supone que ese es el objetivo de los royuela, del op y de los mamporreros, estos si multicuentas, del hilo: convencer.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Es en estas tergiversaciones y manipulaciones del lenguaje que hacéis donde se os nota de qué palo vais, yo no te he acusado de nada como
> 
> 
> Cierto, por eso mismo pienso que lo que estan haciendo es porque tienen interés en ello, no lo hacen por amor al arte sin obtener nada a cambio.



jonvre, me has acusado de asesinato...

_probablemente sean encubridores, cómplices e incluso autores de algunos de los asesinatos, _


----------



## Bimmer (4 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Lo de los chemtrails que es realmente, entonces¿? Pregunto desde la ignorancia, no desde la oposicion.
> 
> Está claro que con lo que se ha puesto ahí del BOE ya me doy cuenta de lo que hay
> 
> PD: Una respuesta corta y breve, para enterarme y ya, que no quiero desviar el hilo con un off-topic



Geoingeniería, en principio es solo para modificar el clima pero muchos pensamos que también usan sustancias que nos modifican el comportamiento.


----------



## V. Crawley (4 Feb 2020)

inMatrix dijo:


> Jajajajaja, soy yo.
> Un placer conocerte para mí también.



Me gustan mucho tus vídeos (menos los bocinazos), bienvenida.


----------



## zonacero (4 Feb 2020)

1996

Único juez demandado
Fernando Escribano, secretario general de Justicia, desmintió esta afirmación de Sala, ya que "en una ocasión", según dijo, se presentó una demanda contra un juez, para recuperar los 4.712.799 pesetas pagados en 1992 por el Estado a la entidad Parra y Castella, SA, por el retraso de casi cinco años (entre el 26 de mayo de 1987 y el 8 de abril de 1992) en resolver un asunto por el titular de un juzgado de Sabadell (Barcelona). *Se trata del magistrado Guillermo Ramón Castelló Gilabert, de 43 años.* La demanda de la Administración se encuentra pendiente de resolución en un juzgado de Barcelona.Al margen del resultado que ofrezca este único caso, es evidente el escaso uso que se hace de esta facultad legal, en perjuicio de las arcas estatales y de la aplicación del criterio de que el que, la hace, la paga. Escribano alega que la gran mayoría de las indemnizaciones por anormal funcionamiento de la justicia se derivan de problemas estructurales o no personalizables y que no resulta fácil concretar la responsabilidad en un juez, un secretario u otro funcionario

El mal funcionamiento judicial le costó al Estado 174 millones en los últimos cinco años

ABC (Madrid) - 26/04/1996, p. 33 - ABC.es Hemeroteca


SAP Barcelona, 1 de Julio de 2002


min.21:08





Cesáreo Rodríguez-Aguilera - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Cesáreo Rodríguez-Aguilera Conde (Quesada (Jaén), 1916 - Barcelona, 11 de noviembre de 2006) fue un jurista, escritor, político y crítico de arte español.12

Biografía
Se licenció en Derecho en 1940, estudiando por libre y se doctoró en 1948 en la Universidad de Madrid. Poco después ejercido de juez de Primera Instancia en Villacarrillo y más tarde a los territorios españoles en África (Marruecos), donde se convirtió en un experto de derecho islámico. Después fue destinado como juez en Barcelona, y allí se casó con la poetisa XXXXXXXX Antes de sus estudios, estuvo como voluntario en defensa de la República Española combatiendo en la Guerra Civil.12

En 1953 ascendió a magistrado y fue enviado a Palma de Mallorca, pero pidió la excedencia y ejerció de abogado en Barcelona de 1954 a 1961, año en el cual reingresó a la carrera judicial. Durante los últimos años de la dictadura franquista, militó activamente en la ilegal Justicia Democrática.12

En 1978 fue presidente de la Audiencia Territorial de Palma, en 1983 la de Barcelona, en 1985 vocal del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (1985) y después magistrado del Tribunal Supremo. En las elecciones generales de 1986 fue elegido senador por el PSOE.3 En 1987 fue nombrado defensor del cliente de las cajas de ahorros de Cataluña.12

Interesado por el arte, durante su estancia en Barcelona contactó con el grupo Dau al Set y realizó artículos de crítica de arte en su revista. Promocionó la obra de Rafael Zabaleta, colaboró con Eugenio d'Ors en los Salones de los Once y en las exposiciones de la Academia Breve de la Crítica de Arte, y presidió la Asociación de Artistas Actuales de Barcelona de 1956 a 1960. Fue miembro de la Real Academia de San Fernando y obtuvo la Cruz de Honor de San Raimundo de Peñafort. En 1993 recibió la Cruz de Sant Jordi.2 La Universidad de Jaén recogió su legado creando la Fundación Cesáreo Rodríguez-Aguilera donde se encuentran materiales de Pablo Picasso, Joan Miró, Tapies y textos originales de José Hierro, Gabriel Celaya o Camilo José Cela.1


----------



## Bimmer (4 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> he puesto dos articulos sobre la muerte de luis herrero.
> 
> ya veo que sigues con las maguferias, las paranoias y los insultos. como te va a hacer nadie caso.
> 
> yo no soy nadie para que me tengas que convencer, pero se supone que ese es el objetivo de los royuela, del op y de los mamporreros, estos si multicuentas, del hilo: convencer.



El objetivo no es convencer a nadie, es informar a la gente y que se investigue por profesionales.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> El objetivo no es convencer a nadie, es informar a la gente y que se investigue por profesionales.



pero es que para informar tienes que ser convincente, si no quedas como un propagandista.


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pero entonces jimenez losantos está en la conspiración?
> 
> pon el docujmento y me lo leo.



Mira el documento por tí mismo.

Mena manda al sargento Ruiz el asesinato del periodista Antonio Herrero Lima de la COPE – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Por otra parte, lo que dice cláramente es que, publicado esto, es el momento de actuar.


Lo que dices de Federico Jimenez los Santos, entiendo que manipulas. Lo que dices a tenor del resto de información tiene poco sentido.


----------



## Bimmer (4 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> jonvre, me has acusado de asesinato...
> 
> _probablemente sean encubridores, cómplices e incluso autores de algunos de los asesinatos, _



Sigo sin verlo, sean quiénes?


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pero es que para informar tienes que ser convincente, si no quedas como un propagandista.



Desde luego en este foro hay miles de informaciones propagandistas y cutres pero cutres y hasta peligrosas. Y desde luego ni tu ni voodoo estáis a piñón. Solo con cosas como esta.

Desde luego si fuerais gente honrada esto no es entendible. Como no lo sería que ahora se demostrara un asesinato ordenado por alguien de la derecha y salieran los de derechas a hacer lo que hacéis vosotros. Que es, no pedir justicia, si no intentar matar al mensajero.

Carecéis de ninguna prueba para afirmar que es falso y sin embargo aquí estáis a piñón.


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> jonvre, me has acusado de asesinato...
> 
> _probablemente sean encubridores, cómplices e incluso autores de algunos de los asesinatos, _



Lo que te acusa es de cobrar (como poco) por la defensa, como un abogado por la defensa del cliente.


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 Feb 2020)

Increible que en un hilo como este en vez de haber esfuerzo por aclarar y ahondar en la inforamción, el 90% de los mensajes, sean de gente que intenta taparlo a toda costa.
La actuación de Voodoo, Incorrezto y otros es una prueba de la maraña que tienen rastreando los foros.

Recuerdo algo parecido con el hilo de alcasser. Un tipo con muy poca información como un disco rayado intentando convencer a todo el mundo de que fueron una serie de errores policiales amontonados. Sin respuesta a los sucesos fuera de lugar y que son imposibles de explicar por mero error policial. Y el tío echando ahí más horas que el sol, con tal de que el asunto no se fuera de las manos y empezara a cantar.

En cambio ahí tenemos lo del avión que como dice qsard, miles de comentarios en pocas horas y esto aquí días y días avanzando a poquitos, y como digo la mayoría de los comentarios son para saturar y que sea imposible de seguir. Cuando no comentarios con vaguedades.

Aunque gracias a Voodoo se le está pudiendo dotar de veracidad a buena parte de la información proveniente de los documentos.


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Feb 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Mira el documento por tí mismo.
> 
> Mena manda al sargento Ruiz el asesinato del periodista Antonio Herrero Lima de la COPE – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
> 
> ...




Y su hermano que ladra con elfede, esta cagao y no defiende a su hermano o que?

Ansar se ha limpiado a mas gente?

No me lo esperaba sinceramente, me tocara tirar el libro que me firmo hace 15 años porque no quiero mierda en mi casa y luego echar agua bendita a esa leja de la estanteria.


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 Feb 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Y su hermano que ladra con elfede, esta cagao y no defiende a su hermano o que?
> 
> Ansar se ha limpiado a mas gente?
> 
> No me lo esperaba sinceramente, me tocara tirar el libro que me firmo hace 15 años porque no quiero mierda en mi casa y luego echar agua bendita a esa leja de la estanteria.



Mal mal, manipular se te da mal, no convences ni a un niño de 3 años.
A todo esto ¿Pero cuantos multis tienes?
Pero, amigo @Voodoo, por favor, sigue aportando información que nos permita contrastar los datos que lo haces muy bien.


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Feb 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Mal mal, manipular se te da mal, no convences ni a un niño de 3 años.
> A todo esto ¿Pero cuantos multis tienes?
> Pero, amigo @Voodoo, por favor, sigue aportando información que nos permita contrastar los datos que lo haces muy bien.



Yo no tengo ningun multi coño, y lo digo en serio. Nunca los tuve ni en forocarros en 2005...


----------



## Bimmer (4 Feb 2020)

Alguien ha visto esto? 



Recuerdo verlo en su día pero hay que cogerlo con pinzas ya que mediapro pertenece a Roures, es curioso como sacaron eso estando de gobierno el PP de Rajoy.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Geoingeniería, en principio es solo para modificar el clima pero muchos pensamos que también usan sustancias que nos modifican el comportamiento.



Interesante, tiene logica y lo del BOE apoya esta version, la verdad.

¿Es en todos los países del mundo esto o solo en occidentales?


----------



## Bimmer (4 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Interesante, tiene logica y lo del BOE apoya esta version, la verdad.
> 
> ¿Es en todos los países del mundo esto o solo en occidentales?



Buena pregunta, ahí ya no te puedo responder, lo tengo que mirar.


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Interesante, tiene logica y lo del BOE apoya esta version, la verdad.
> 
> ¿Es en todos los países del mundo esto o solo en occidentales?



¿Para esto no podéis abrir un hilo a parte? De verdad no entiendo la fijación con enmierdar ese hilo salvo que cobréis por ello.


----------



## Charlatan (4 Feb 2020)

respecto a los cheimtrains,el otro dia me levante y olia a azufre de cojones........no se porque?¿?
Acabo de mirar en google y gente tb habla de esto..............


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Feb 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Lo que te acusa es de cobrar (como poco) por la defensa, como un abogado por la defensa del cliente.



y como no denuncio, es verdad.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Feb 2020)

a ver, esto es de la tercer página del informe que han enlazado sobre luis herrero






carga muy lento y si todo va a ser cosas así...

para empezar, quien se supone que ha escrito eso?


----------



## Bimmer (4 Feb 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> ¿Para esto no podéis abrir un hilo a parte? De verdad no entiendo la fijación con enmierdar ese hilo salvo que cobréis por ello.



A priori puede parecer off topic pero no lo es ya que va ligado a la corrupción por parte del Estado.

*Real Decreto 849/1986, de 11 de abril*

Artículo 3, punto 4 : Cuando los procedimientos empleados a los efectos de este artículo impliquen la utilización de productos o formas de energía con propiedades *potencialmente adversas para la salud*, se requerirá el informe favorable de la Administración Sanitaria para el otorgamiento de la autorización.

BOE.es - Documento consolidado BOE-A-1986-10638

Mi teoría es que aparte de modificar el clima, modifican nuestro comportamiento, eso explica que la gente ignore temas tan importantes como el expediente Royuela y que los pocos que nos interesamos no nos organicemos para intentar dar una solución.


----------



## Buchu (4 Feb 2020)

Menuda magufada, un tio se carga a 1000 personas durante decadas con total inpunidad , y la persona que supuestamente lo saca todo a luz dando la cara publicamente por su cuenta sigue viva todo muy logico...


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> a ver, esto es de la tercer página del informe que han enlazado sobre luis herrero
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 226441
> 
> ...



Eso no aparece en la 3ª página ni en ninguna del documento enlazado.
Tu me dirás de dónde lo has sacado.
Para no saber dónde estaban los documentos ni nada parece que ya tenías una captura preparada de vete tú a saber que, pero seguramente de otro documento de esta gente.

Está claro que sabes más de lo que dices y o eres Voodoo o eres igual de tonto.


----------



## Energia libre (4 Feb 2020)

Incorrecto y sobretodo


Conde Duckula dijo:


> Increible que en un hilo como este en vez de haber esfuerzo por aclarar y ahondar en la inforamción, el 90% de los mensajes, sean de gente que intenta taparlo a toda costa.
> La actuación de Voodoo, Incorrezto y otros es una prueba de la maraña que tienen rastreando los foros.
> 
> Recuerdo algo parecido con el hilo de alcasser. Un tipo con muy poca información como un disco rayado intentando convencer a todo el mundo de que fueron una serie de errores policiales amontonados. Sin respuesta a los sucesos fuera de lugar y que son imposibles de explicar por mero error policial. Y el tío echando ahí más horas que el sol, con tal de que el asunto no se fuera de las manos y empezara a cantar.
> ...



Es que no debeis contestar a los Incorrectos y voodoo, simplemente ignorarles no entreis en discusiones de ningun tipo que escriban lo que quieran.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Feb 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Eso no aparece en la 3ª página ni en ninguna del documento enlazado.
> Tu me dirás de dónde lo has sacado.
> Para no saber dónde estaban los documentos ni nada parece que ya tenías una captura preparada de vete tú a saber que, pero seguramente de otro documento de esta gente.
> 
> Está claro que sabes más de lo que dices y o eres Voodoo o eres igual de tonto.



pues lo he sacado de este enlace de un post tuyo_
Mena manda al sargento Ruiz el asesinato del periodista Antonio Herrero Lima de la COPE – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
le das a siguiente, y si no es la tres es la cuatro.



Energia libre dijo:


> Incorrecto y sobretodo
> 
> Es que no debeis contestar a los Incorrectos y voodoo, simplemente ignorarles no entreis en discusiones de ningun tipo que escriban lo que quieran.



pero entonces para que escribís en un foro, para daros la razón mutuamente?


----------



## zonacero (4 Feb 2020)

Pues al parecer (supuestamente) Royuela tiene los libros de contabilidad


----------



## ¡Viva la Robolusión! (4 Feb 2020)

Esto huele a que le van a dar la puntilla a la masonería y va a haber un terremoto o algo en Israel.

No se puede dar un golpe de estado mundial sin antes difundir este tipo de cosas.

Chim, pum se acabó....


----------



## zonacero (4 Feb 2020)

Nadie ha reparado en la denuncia de una web contra la logia Redención 167 por hacer dimitir mediante extorsión (ventilador) al Gran Orador de la Gran Logia de España situación que llevó a su señora a darse de baja en el grupo de Whassap?


----------



## cagabandurrias (4 Feb 2020)

chemarin dijo:


> Le he preguntado a Royuela hijo sobre lo extraño que resulta que hayan acabado en el archivo de Mena notas del sargento Ruiz en las que se aprecia que le timaba con los pagos, su respuesta no ha sido nada convincente (dice que supone que eran dos archivos diferentes que se refundieron), le he contestado que debe precisarlo más. He aprovechado para invitarle a burbuja, preferiría que abriera hilo propio, no me fío de renko nada de nada.



Que Royuela hijo, Santiago, habrá un hilo propio, sería un hito en este foro, pero no hay que desconfiar del trabajo hecho por los foreros para dar luz al Expediente Royuela.


----------



## inMatrix (5 Feb 2020)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> Mirarse los ochenta y pico vídrios al tiempo de ir descargándose toda la papeleta, HTMs, PDFs, gráficos y demás gaitas conlleva más de 3 días dedicados casi en pleno; y acaba uno con la vista y las neuronas hechas plasma.
> 
> De modo que... : Se agradece tanto la divulgación de unos y otros desde el Tube como cualquier afinado resumen sucinto, como el que te has currado a tu modo, bastante afinado, por cierto.



¿Qué piensas que necesita la gente para creer más a los Royuela?
¿Qué más necesitan mostrar o decir? 
Tengo en mente hacer, al menos, un par de vídeos más.


----------



## Demodé (5 Feb 2020)

Estos temas sobrepasan el poder de acción de la Justicia, como vino a decir Juan Ignacio Blanco sobre el crimen de Alcàsser.


----------



## renko (5 Feb 2020)

inMatrix dijo:


> ¿Qué piensas que necesita la gente para creer más a los Royuela?
> ¿Qué más necesitan mostrar o decir?
> Tengo en mente hacer, al menos, un par de vídeos más.



Todo mi apoyo, inMatrix. Hay que difundir esto por tierra, mar y aire.


----------



## Uritorco (5 Feb 2020)

Seria interesante profundizar en la relacion de Mena con el KGB en su epoca en Bandera Roja.


----------



## Tigershark (5 Feb 2020)

En todo el día he visto bastante movimiento en twitter con el expediente royuela , la gente está retuiteandolo bastante , parece que el efecto bola de nieve va a más ,por cierto bienvenida inMatrix , muy buen video , se te notaba emocionada cuando leías los casos ,pobrecita . saludos , por cierto InfoVlogger comento en el video sería magnifico que hiciera un video del caso.


----------



## CesareLombroso (5 Feb 2020)

Otro juez liquidao hoy

Muere el juez argentino Claudio Bonadio, que investigaba a Cristina Fernández


----------



## Uritorco (5 Feb 2020)

¡Atencion!, primicia, acabo de levantarme y me encuentro con esto:


----------



## Manufacturer (5 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> ¡Atencion!, primicia, acabo de levantarme y me encuentro con esto:



Como se suele decir, hay un silencio atronador. 
Me parece que está vez hemos tocado hueso. Lo raro es que este hilo siga en el principal.


----------



## Uritorco (5 Feb 2020)

Los peor que pueden hacer los mass media oficialistas del caso Royuela es hablar del mismo aunque sea logicamente y como no podia ser de otra manera para desmentirlo, pues la publicidad que le van a dar va ir en contra de ellos. Haber si le dan chincheta de una vez a este hilo.


----------



## Conde Duckula (5 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pues lo he sacado de este enlace de un post tuyo_
> Mena manda al sargento Ruiz el asesinato del periodista Antonio Herrero Lima de la COPE – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
> le das a siguiente, y si no es la tres es la cuatro.



Te has colado bien colado, no es la letra de mena ni del tal Ruíz. Ni siquiera escriben en cursiva en todo el documento. Así que tu verás.
Vamos que si estáis intentando defender que estos documentos son falsos, lo que estáis haciendo es probar que algún interés tenéis en que se tape la historia. ¿No será que os pagan por ello y os remuerde la conciencia y lo hacéis mal a posta?


----------



## Conde Duckula (5 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Los peor que pueden hacer los mass media oficialistas del caso Royuela es hablar del mismo aunque sea logicamente y como no podia ser de otra manera para desmentirlo, pues la publicidad que le van a dar va ir en contra de ellos. Haber si le dan chincheta de una vez a este hilo.



Si hicieran eso, sería el final de este caso y digo final porque ya no lo podrían contener. Aunque fuera para desmentirlo la gente se iría a ver los documentos y ahí pasaría como con incorrezto y voodoo; que por más que intentan demostrar que es falso, solo han conseguido hasta ahora, dar indicios de su veracidad, ojo que no pruebas. No obstante hay dos laboratorios que confirman dicha veracidad. Además de que están presentes las huellas de mena en los documentos.

No quieren cerrar la web, porque saben que una web se vuelve a abrir en minutos. Así que no tendría sentido y además serían más indicios de veracidad.

¿Os habéis dado cuenta de que fascista es todo aquel que acusa a este gente? no hace falta comportarse como fascista para serlo, para ser fascista parece que lo que hay que hacer es pedir justicia.


----------



## zonacero (5 Feb 2020)

PREVARICACIÓN SENTENCIAS DE VILLAREJO


http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/PREVARICACIÓN-SENTENCIAS-VILLAREJO.pdf 

Pág.81 

"Compromiso con
Gaspar Llamazares
que se ha interesado personalmente
-
favor personal


----------



## Bimmer (5 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> ¡Atencion!, primicia, acabo de levantarme y me encuentro con esto:



Solo hay una explicación de que haya "periodistas" con tanta maldad como para desmentir el expediente Royuela:

Es posible que anden metidos en tramas similares a las del Expediente Royuela, hemos de aclarar que este expediente es solo la punta del Iceberg, debe haber otras tramas aún más jodidas que expliquen por qué hay tantos "suicidios" y desaparecidos en España, cada vez estoy más seguro de que la película : "Saló o los 120 días de Sodoma" está basada en hechos reales, e incluso se puede quedar corta, el director de esa película apareció brutalmente asesinado a las pocas semanas del estreno del film.

Tanta maldad gratuitamente como la de esos "periodistas" te hace replantear que las leyendas urbanas sobre vídeos muy jodidos de la deep web puedan ser reales, nadie que no sea un satánico está preparado para afrontar esa realidad pero no queda otra, esto puede ser el inicio de una tercera guerra mundial pero contra la élite, añadid al lado de estos monarcas de la imagen a la clase política, al poder judicial y a los lacayos de todos estos como son los "periodistas" :


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Feb 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Si hicieran eso, sería el final de este caso y digo final porque ya no lo podrían contener. Aunque fuera para desmentirlo la gente se iría a ver los documentos y ahí pasaría como con incorrezto y voodoo; que por más que intentan demostrar que es falso, solo han conseguido hasta ahora, dar indicios de su veracidad, ojo que no pruebas. No obstante hay dos laboratorios que confirman dicha veracidad. Además de que están presentes las huellas de mena en los documentos.
> 
> No quieren cerrar la web, porque saben que una web se vuelve a abrir en minutos. Así que no tendría sentido y además serían más indicios de veracidad.



Bien visto



Conde Duckula dijo:


> ¿Os habéis dado cuenta de que fascista es todo aquel que acusa a este gente? no hace falta comportarse como fascista para serlo, para ser fascista parece que lo que hay que hacer es pedir justicia.



Argumento gilichorra.

Precisamente el fascista es quien está sacando los documentos y los antifascistas quienes están cometiendo los asesinatos. Dejate de Ejquelosfajsistassonellos


----------



## Bimmer (5 Feb 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Si hicieran eso, sería el final de este caso y digo final porque ya no lo podrían contener. Aunque fuera para desmentirlo la gente se iría a ver los documentos y ahí pasaría como con incorrezto y voodoo; que por más que intentan demostrar que es falso, solo han conseguido hasta ahora, dar indicios de su veracidad, ojo que no pruebas. No obstante hay dos laboratorios que confirman dicha veracidad. Además de que están presentes las huellas de mena en los documentos.
> 
> No quieren cerrar la web, porque saben que una web se vuelve a abrir en minutos. Así que no tendría sentido y además serían más indicios de veracidad.
> 
> ¿Os habéis dado cuenta de que fascista es todo aquel que acusa a este gente? no hace falta comportarse como fascista para serlo, para ser fascista parece que lo que hay que hacer es pedir justicia.



Lamentablemente para que la masa haga caso a esta escabrosa trama como es el expediente Royuela, tienen que hacer antes una serie en Netflix...


----------



## Debunker (5 Feb 2020)

inMatrix dijo:


> ¿Qué piensas que necesita la gente para creer más a los Royuela?
> ¿Qué más necesitan mostrar o decir?
> Tengo en mente hacer, al menos, un par de vídeos más.



Gracias por tu vídeo, es el mejor resumen del caso Royuela , directo y fácil de entender la trama , me alegro que hagas un par de vídeos más o los que hagan falta. !ánimo¡


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Feb 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Te has colado bien colado, no es la letra de mena ni del tal Ruíz. Ni siquiera escriben en cursiva en todo el documento. Así que tu verás.
> Vamos que si estáis intentando defender que estos documentos son falsos, lo que estáis haciendo es probar que algún interés tenéis en que se tape la historia. ¿No será que os pagan por ello y os remuerde la conciencia y lo hacéis mal a posta?



te la habrán colado a tí que has puesto el enlace ocmo prueba

yo no defiendo nada, quiero datos para opinar. y no los dais.

mi pregunta era, y sigue siendo, quien se supone que escribió eso.


----------



## Conde Duckula (5 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> te la habrán colado a tí que has puesto el enlace ocmo prueba
> 
> yo no defiendo nada, quiero datos para opinar. y no los dais.
> 
> mi pregunta era, y sigue siendo, quien se supone que escribió eso.



¿Pero no has visto la firma en el docuemnto? Jooodeeer


----------



## Descansa Hombre (5 Feb 2020)

Este tío (Josep Arimany i Manso) sale bastante en los papeles, siendo director del Instituto de medicina legal (y ciencias forenses) durante los años que Mena estaba en activo tuvo contacto directo con él a través de notas....
Este es su facebook
Josep Arimany Manso
He considerado que era justo que supiese que se está hablando de su persona y le he mandado un mensaje con enlace a este hilo a ver...(aunque parece que no lo usa desde el 2015)





Dejo también su Twitter por si alguien (yo no uso) siente el deseo de saludarle.
Josep Arimany Manso (@DrJosepArimany) | Twitter
Si nosotros no participamos activamente en airear toda esta basura nadie lo va a hacer. Nuestro número es nuestra gran baza, cuantos más seamos más seguros.


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Feb 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> ¿Pero no has visto la firma en el docuemnto? Jooodeeer



no, no en esa página.


----------



## Conde Duckula (5 Feb 2020)

No solo eso si no que el royouela padre era miembro de la falange ¿Convierte eso en mentira lo que dice?
¿No habíamos quedado en que la verdad es la verdad la diga agamenón o su porquero? ¿Porque te interesa a tí personalmente que esto no se investigue?
Si queréis condenarlos por falsedad ¿No será que hay más motivos todavía para investigar lo que dicen?


----------



## Manufacturer (5 Feb 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Este tío (Josep Arimany i Manso) sale bastante en los papeles, siendo director del Instituto de medicina legal (y ciencias forenses) durante los años que Mena estaba en activo tuvo contacto directo con él a través de notas....
> Este es su facebook
> Josep Arimany Manso
> He considerado que era justo que supiese que se está hablando de su persona y le he mandado un mensaje con enlace a este hilo a ver...
> ...



Tendría que mirar si a este tipo se le usó supuestamente para que redactase informes médicos favorables a los supuestos asesinos de mena y que las investigaciones quedasen en vía muerta. Si es así, la mierda le salpicaría también. Espero que no.


----------



## allan smithee (5 Feb 2020)

Claro que ha habido multitud de cosas turbias en España desde la transición, pero nadie es tan idiota para dejarlo por escrito con estilo de novelista gacetillero. El tema este no hay ni por donde cogerlo, está por debajo de lo del Bar España. Cada uno que piense y difunda lo que quiera, pero que después no se queje de las consecuencias.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (5 Feb 2020)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Tendría que mirar si a este tipo se le usó supuestamente para que redactase informes médicos favorables a los supuestos asesinos de mena y que las investigaciones quedasen en vía muerta. Si es así, la mierda le salpicaría también. Espero que no.



En este video hablan del sr. Arimany varias veces, y leen una nota firmada por él personalmente.

Aparte su nombre también aparece como demandante de los 'servicios' de los sicarios de Mena, asesinato n.197 (víctima Agustín Carbon Armengod)


----------



## Tendero (5 Feb 2020)

UP, UP


----------



## Bimmer (5 Feb 2020)

Tigershark dijo:


> En todo el día he visto bastante movimiento en twitter con el expediente royuela , la gente está retuiteandolo bastante , parece que el efecto bola de nieve va a más ,por cierto bienvenida inMatrix , muy buen video , se te notaba emocionada cuando leías los casos ,pobrecita . saludos , por cierto InfoVlogger comento en el video sería magnifico que hiciera un video del caso.



Inflovoger es disidencia controlada, no va a hacer un vídeo sobre el expediente Royuela y en caso de hacerlo metería mucho sesgo para alimentar la partidocracia sin profundizar en que el origen del problema se encuentra en la existencia de pequeños grupos de poder como por ejemplo la masonería, tan solo hay que ver su comentario en el vídeo de InMatrix, solo raja contra el PSOE, no dice nada sobre la masonería.

Mucha gente le hemos informado sobre los pucherazos y las pruebas que ha habido en las dos elecciones generales de 2019, también le hemos hablado de elecciones transparentes, se hizo el tonto y para una vez que respondió dijo que eran magufadas, así que o es disidencia controlada o es muy muy iluso.


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Inflovoger es disidencia controlada, no va a hacer un vídeo sobre el expediente Royuela y en caso de hacerlo metería mucho sesgo para alimentar la partidocracia sin profundizar en que el origen del problema se encuentra en la existencia de pequeños grupos de poder como por ejemplo la masonería, tan silo hay que ver su comentario en el vídeo de InMatrix, solo raja contra el PSOE, no dice nada sobre la masonería.
> 
> Mucha gente le hemos informado sobre los pucherazos y las pruebas que ha habido en las dos elecciones generales de 2019, también le hemos hablado de elecciones transparentes, se hizo el tonto y para una vez que respondió dijo que eran magufadas, así que o es disidencia controlada o es muy muy iluso.



jonvre, es que sostener que hubo pucherazo en las elecciones del 19 es una magufada.


----------



## Bimmer (5 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> te la habrán colado a tí que has puesto el enlace ocmo prueba
> 
> yo no defiendo nada, quiero datos para opinar. y no los dais.
> 
> mi pregunta era, y sigue siendo, quien se supone que escribió eso.



Pides datos para opinar y no te valen los más de 800 documentos que contienen intercambios de cartas entre los acusados, eso que has puesto solo lo sabes tú de dónde lo has sacado y quieres saber quién lo escribió?


----------



## Bimmer (5 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> jonvre, es que sostener que hubo pucherazo en las elecciones del 19 es una magufada.



Solo un criminal o un discapacitado racional pueden afirmar que en las dos elecciones generales de 2019 no han habido pucherazos.

Este vídeo no es para tí, te he calado desde el primer momento que entraste al hilo, el que crea que no ha habido pucherazo que se vea este vídeo :


----------



## Bimmer (5 Feb 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Este tío (Josep Arimany i Manso) sale bastante en los papeles, siendo director del Instituto de medicina legal (y ciencias forenses) durante los años que Mena estaba en activo tuvo contacto directo con él a través de notas....
> Este es su facebook
> Josep Arimany Manso
> He considerado que era justo que supiese que se está hablando de su persona y le he mandado un mensaje con enlace a este hilo a ver...(aunque parece que no lo usa desde el 2015)
> ...



Gran iniciativa, ahora bien, no entiendo cómo cojones no hay policías ni jueces que estén actuando de oficio y muevan esto.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (5 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Gran iniciativa, ahora bien, no entiendo cómo cojones no hay policías ni jueces que estén actuando de oficio y muevan esto.



Yo de ti no perdería el tiempo preguntándome esas cosas. A la vista está que este país se ha ido a la mierda hace mucho tiempo. Me parece que sólo quedamos nosotros, que tendríamos que estar en nuestros quehaceres, la gente normal de a pie quienes vamos a tener que sacarnos las castañas del fuego por nosotros mismos.


----------



## Bimmer (5 Feb 2020)

allan smithee dijo:


> Claro que ha habido multitud de cosas turbias en España desde la transición, pero nadie es tan idiota para dejarlo por escrito con estilo de novelista gacetillero. El tema este no hay ni por donde cogerlo, está por debajo de lo del Bar España. Cada uno que piense y difunda lo que quiera, pero que después no se queje de las consecuencias.



Se permiten el lujo de poner los chemtrails en la ley, en el BOE, de lo que provocan con ellos : 



Bimmer dijo:


> A priori puede parecer off topic pero no lo es ya que va ligado a la corrupción por parte del Estado.
> 
> *Real Decreto 849/1986, de 11 de abril*
> 
> ...



Y ves que suceda algo? Nada, no sucede nada, si hace falta los oficialistas le buscan una justificación y le dan una interpretación distinta a lo que es para no sufrir disonancia cognitiva.

No quiero convencerte, simplemente mira este vídeo, escucha lo que dicen, fíjese en la risita del juez Baltasar Garzón cuando Mena dice una cosa que nos resulta familiar en este hilo :


----------



## Conde Duckula (5 Feb 2020)

¿Nosotros por que?
¿Nos amenazas a nosotros?


----------



## Bimmer (5 Feb 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Yo de ti no perdería el tiempo preguntándome esas cosas. A la vista está que este país se ha ido a la mierda hace mucho tiempo. Me parece que sólo quedamos nosotros, que tendríamos que estar en nuestros quehaceres, la gente normal de a pie quienes vamos a tener que sacarnos las castañas del fuego por nosotros mismos.



Tristemente cierto, es curioso como una minoría como nosotros estamos aquí moviendo esto para que se investigue este tema tan importante, sin duda somos muy conscientes por eso anteponemos este tema a otros quehaceres que al final todos tenemos, porque somos conscientes de que esto nos ataña a todos, que mañana cualquiera puede molestar a un miembro de un grupo de poder y aparecer "accidentado" o "suicidado".

Es un problema cultural que tenemos, (nosotros en menor grado que la mayoría de la gente la cual pasa de este tema), se fomenta el individualismo más exagerado desde que somos pequeños en la escuela, muchos se olvidan de que forman parte de un todo, dan tanta prioridad a sus vidas que se olvidan de que viven rodeados de otras, vivimos en comunidad, si uno va por la vida con anteojeras puestas como un caballo de tiro, contribuye a que nos gobiernen los peores :


----------



## Descansa Hombre (5 Feb 2020)

De todos esos que salen en la foto existe un expediente que los tiene bien cogidos por los huevos. Esa gente no ha llegado ahí ninguno sin hacer sangre.


----------



## Bimmer (5 Feb 2020)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> Te animo a ello, hermana. Y te lo agradezco y te admiro por ello.
> 
> En cualquier caso, en esta vida lo importante no es ya tanto creer sino intentar saber, conocer y afinar en el arte de dirimir entre el trigo y la paja.
> 
> ...



Gran aportación, ayer viendo el vídeo en el que hablan de que el fiscal encarga asesinar al novio de su hija y por poco a su propia hija, a la cual insulta, me fijé en el lenguaje corporal de los Royuela y es el mismo que se nos queda a cualquiera que no sea un psicópata, una descompostura total, no ya solo por lo que se dedican a hacer alguna gente, sino porque dicha gente forma parte del poder judicial y político, esto debe salir a la luz pero la pregunta que hay que hacerse es la siguiente :

Estamos preparados para saber toda la mierda que hay escondida? Por supuesto que no, estamos muy desconectados de la realidad, por lo que mucho menos estamos preparados para batallar si quiera una guerra contra los grupos de poder que manejan los hilos.

Estamos hablando de que el expediente Royuela es solo la punta del iceberg, si todo lo que hay por debajo sale a la luz, implicaría una revolución nunca vista anteriormente y a la que reitero que no estamos preparados. Quién iba a creer en el sistema? Automáticamente todo el sistema perdería credibilidad y respeto, adiós a la clase política, al poder judicial, a los medios de comunicación, lamentablemente no estamos preparados e intuyo de que empezaremos a luchar cuando sea por supervivencia, estos estragos del sistema son sólo el principio e irán a más, 7 moros, algunos menores de edad, demostrando sus modales al país que los acoge y da de comer :

Detenidos 7 jóvenes por el intento de homicidio de una persona con discapacidad, a quien tiraron al río Segura


----------



## renko (5 Feb 2020)

Este es uno de los casos que más me ha conmovido del expediente Royuela. ya veréis por qué.

Es el de una chica tinerfeña de solo 21 años llamada *Lidia Molowny Pérez. *

La chica resulta que llevaba dos años siendo amante del fiscal jefe del TSJ de Canarias, es decir, el cargo equivalente al de Mena en esa C.A.
En el expediente Royuela no aparece el nombre de este Sr. pero he averiguado que se trata de *Juan Guerra Manrique de Lara.*

Pues bien, este señor, que sin duda conoce a lo que se dedica Mena, le escribe para pedirle un favor personal: eliminar a esta chica amante suya desde que ella tenía 19 años. Según él, ella le está chantajeando y está empezando a ser un problema.

Mena inmediatamente se pone en contacto con Ruiz para hacer el trabajo. Consiguen asesinarla provocando un accidente de tráfico en Fuerteventura. Agosto de 2001.

Pues bien. Esta chica tiene dos hermanos y los tengo localizados. No voy a a dar ningún dato de ellos.

Tengo verdaderos quebraderos de conciencia. Tengo el teléfono y el email para ponerme en contacto con ellos. No se que coño hacer..... os agradecería alguna sugerencia.


----------



## CesareLombroso (5 Feb 2020)

La web maldito bulo es un bulo en si misma por otros casos.

Es una pagina oficial o es como si yo me pongo a hablar de astrologia y tarot por decir algo?


----------



## CesareLombroso (5 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Este es uno de los casos que más me ha conmovido del expediente Royuela. ya veréis por qué.
> 
> Es el de una chica tinerfeña de solo 21 años llamada *Lidia Molowny Pérez. *
> 
> ...




Si lo sabes... pa que preguntas?

Era amante mercenaria supongo no? Porque 21 años con un tipo que, sin conocerlo, debe ser un vejestorio... me huele a lumi


----------



## Bimmer (5 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Este es uno de los casos que más me ha conmovido del expediente Royuela. ya veréis por qué.
> 
> Es el de una chica tinerfeña de solo 21 años llamada *Lidia Molowny Pérez. *
> 
> ...



Si algún psicólogo nos está leyendo, por favor que aconseje a @renko, es muy difícil decirles a unos desconocidos que la muerte de un ser querido puede haber sido uno de los miles de asesinatos que se han producido por parte de grupos de poder.


----------



## Bimmer (5 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Este es uno de los casos que más me ha conmovido del expediente Royuela. ya veréis por qué.
> 
> Es el de una chica tinerfeña de solo 21 años llamada *Lidia Molowny Pérez. *
> 
> ...



Envíales este hilo y diles que por favor se lo vean que es de su incumbencia, ponle la primera página que lo explica todo y esta en la que informas sobre el caso de su difunta hermana, diles que no están solos que nos tienen a mucha gente para ayudar y apoyarlos.


----------



## L.RAMOS (5 Feb 2020)

Buen hilo y buen post, es el que más se acerca a mi opinión. Aunque discrepo con lo subrayado. Nada como una cura de humildad a un poderoso desde arriba para poner las pilas a todo el personal. Nadie es imprescindible, la Obra es lo único importante.

Esto está guay y aunque sea en parte un montaje, es la realidad. Así funciona este mundo, es muy difícil trazar una línea que separe la realidad y la ficción. Muchos os perdéis en ideologías y prejuicios y no va de eso esta historia, no en última instancia. Eso son pantallas encadenadas una tras otra y una a través de otra, que ocultan el verdadero funcionamiento, la verdadera maquinaria de la realidad humana. Muchos os echáis las manos a la cabeza porque el Sistema no reacciona ante esto y se devora a sí mismo. ¿No os dais cuenta de la paradoja?

Esto, estos asesinatos, estos procedimientos, estas tramas, son la raíz y la cúspide de la humanidad y del Sistema, son la realidad y motor del Poder. Lo que diferencia a un señor cualquiera de un señor poderoso es la capacidad de transgresión impune. Esto es el Poder, ni más ni menos. Resulta horroroso e impactante, pero así es.


----------



## CesareLombroso (5 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Si algún psicólogo nos está leyendo, por favor que aconseje a @renko, es muy difícil decirles a unos desconocidos que la muerte de un ser querido puede haber sido uno de los miles de asesinatos que se han producido por parte de grupos de poder.



Yo voy a ser forense, lo que dices depende de la personalidad del receptor.

Hay quien es feliz en la mentira, otros necesitamos la verdad para dejar de ser infelices.

Por cierto, me bloquearon de foros de Marta del Castillo por decir la ultima frase que tu has dicho, esos son del grupo a de los que he citado.


----------



## Stock Option (5 Feb 2020)

¿Del 11M no hay ningún expediente? 

PSOE, masonería, drogaína, cloacas de Interior...


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Pides datos para opinar y no te valen los más de 800 documentos que contienen intercambios de cartas entre los acusados, eso que has puesto solo lo sabes tú de dónde lo has sacado y quieres saber quién lo escribió?



que no, que esto de aqui abajo lo he sacado de un enlace vuestro


Incorrezto dijo:


> a ver, esto es de la tercer página del informe que han enlazado sobre luis herrero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya he dicho de donde ha salido
Mena manda al sargento Ruiz el asesinato del periodista Antonio Herrero Lima de la COPE – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

tomad, mascadito, la página concreta
El fiscal Jiménez Villarejo manda elaborar informes «B» de personas del PP y otros – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña



Bimmer dijo:


> Solo un criminal o un discapacitado racional pueden afirmar que en las dos elecciones generales de 2019 no han habido pucherazos.
> 
> Este vídeo no es para tí, te he calado desde el primer momento que entraste al hilo, el que crea que no ha habido pucherazo que se vea este vídeo :



jajajajajaja maguuuufo. vete al juzgado a denunciar. y si la trama masonicopsociata te lo impide, a estrasburgo o la haya.



renko dijo:


> Este es uno de los casos que más me ha conmovido del expediente Royuela. ya veréis por qué.
> 
> Es el de una chica tinerfeña de solo 21 años llamada *Lidia Molowny Pérez. *
> 
> ...



*MOLOWNY* es el *apellido* número 23551º más común de España. Nos encotramos que hay *censados* en el territorio nacional 113 con MOLOWNY como *primer apellido*, 55 MOLOWNY como *segundo apellido* y en suma hay un total de 0 como MOLOWNY en ambos apellidos

es un apellido de origen irlandés, famoso por un jugador y entrenador de futbol. no hay muchos, hasta hay una lidia molowny pèrez. la puedes preguntar si sigue viva. google es tu amigo.

o vuestro. se puede hacer un csi en hemerotecas, los canarios visitar el lugar del accidente,...


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Feb 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Eso no aparece en la 3ª página ni en ninguna del documento enlazado.
> Tu me dirás de dónde lo has sacado.
> Para no saber dónde estaban los documentos ni nada parece que ya tenías una captura preparada de vete tú a saber que, pero seguramente de otro documento de esta gente.
> 
> Está claro que sabes más de lo que dices y o eres Voodoo o eres igual de tonto.



te he respondido arriba

algo que reconocer¿


----------



## Debunker (5 Feb 2020)

Clara y llanamente nos amenazas


----------



## L.RAMOS (5 Feb 2020)

Por mantener arriba el hilo y por arrojar más hipótesis.

Es posible que esto sea también una especie de termómetro, a mí me ha dado esa impresión en muchos temas sonados en los últimos años. Se prueba la credulidad de la gente, su reacción, su atención y opinión, que suele ser menor cuanto mayor es la envergadura de la cuestión. Es un tratamiento forzado para arrinconar a la gente en la antirrealidad. Lo más real tiene que ser falso, lo más falso tiene que ser real. Es una inversión de la moral y la racionalidad, una prisión mental.

A veces la mejor forma de esconder algo es a plena vista y probablemente quien maneja los hilos sabe perfectamente que el calado de esto es tan grande que lo máximo que puede hacer la población es quedarse mirando paralizada. Quitando individuos que pueden escarbar e incluso llegar a demostrar algo, la masa está inerte ante este tipo de información. Aquí tenéis, la evidencia de la cruda realidad. La verdad tal cual. La gente ha sido adoctrinada para desecharla, para no asimilarla. 

La realidad es la isla de las tentaciones, la comodidad de la actitud derrotista y victimista, el jaja jiji superfluo, el vacío materialista. El Poder y la Sangre son cosas del pasado, la guerra civil quedó muy atrás, el nuevo siglo nos inmuniza ante la barbarie, come tofu, utiliza bolsas de papel, cómprate un coche eléctrico y no tendrás nada que temer. Nada más lejos de la realidad.

Desconcertante.


----------



## Manufacturer (5 Feb 2020)

Stock Option dijo:


> ¿Del 11M no hay ningún expediente?
> 
> PSOE, masonería, drogaína, cloacas de Interior...



Dicen tener documentos que se reservan de momento, pero parece ser que de moros nada de nada.
Aquí hay mucha mierda apunto de salir.


----------



## Stock Option (5 Feb 2020)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Dicen tener documentos que se reservan de momento, pero parece ser que de moros nada de nada.
> Aquí hay mucha mierda apunto de salir.



Es que en el 11M moros lo que se dice moros solo aparecen en el sumario.

En lo que fue la acción en sí ni una sola cámara captó a un solo moro de los acusados. Además el único que fue condenado como autor material lo fue por testimonios de dudosa procedencia.

Si te refieres a servicios secretos de Marruecos... No creo en esa teoría.


----------



## Manufacturer (5 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Por mantener arriba el hilo y por arrojar más hipótesis.
> 
> Es posible que esto sea también una especie de termómetro, a mí me ha dado esa impresión en muchos temas sonados en los últimos años. Se prueba la credulidad de la gente, su reacción, su atención y opinión, que suele ser menor cuanto mayor es la envergadura de la cuestión. Es un tratamiento forzado para arrinconar a la gente en la antirrealidad. Lo más real tiene que ser falso, lo más falso tiene que ser real. Es una inversión de la moral y la racionalidad, una prisión mental.
> 
> ...



Flipante, la cosa está sorprendentemente contenida, aunque la cuenta atrás y el estallido es inminente.
La masa es estúpida y poco dada a sacar conclusiones, los que manejan el cotarro saben de sus puntos ciegos, así como bastante sobre cómo manipular, manejar los tiempos, sacrificar peones, suministrar información de forma confusa y adulterada, etc
Gente que se dedica 24/7 a hacer el mal mientras los curritos viven agobiados por hipotecas y demás.


----------



## Bimmer (5 Feb 2020)

Stock Option dijo:


> ¿Del 11M no hay ningún expediente?
> 
> PSOE, masonería, drogaína, cloacas de Interior...



Dicen que tienen unas notas en las que salen pagos y nombres árabes.


----------



## joeljoan (5 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> ¿Como es posible que hace tres horas el video de Celades tuviese casi 20 mil visitas y ahora el contador solo marque algo mas de 13 mil? ¿Que explicacion hay?



Los mismos videos de Youtube que están grabando los Royuela tienen poquísimas visitas para todo lo que se está hablando de ellos por la calle


----------



## Bimmer (5 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> vete al juzgado a denunciar. y si la trama masonicopsociata te lo impide, a estrasburgo o la haya




No me creo que seas un sectario adoctrinado, es imposible ser tan terco como para decir eso sobre todo en este hilo, tendría un pase que lo hubieses soltado en un hilo de muchos que hay de discapacitados racionales que creen en la partidocracia la cuál ni saben reconocer y en su lugar llaman democracia.

Toma, en este hilo de menéame también hay masonazos, muchos más que en este la verdad, por la hijoputez y frivolidad que demuestran ante semejante tema tienen pinta de estar involucrados en esta trama y/o similares :

The Royuela Files. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España


----------



## Bimmer (5 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Buen hilo y buen post, es el que más se acerca a mi opinión. Aunque discrepo con lo subrayado. Nada como una cura de humildad a un poderoso desde arriba para poner las pilas a todo el personal. Nadie es imprescindible, la Obra es lo único importante.
> 
> Esto está guay y aunque sea en parte un montaje, es la realidad. Así funciona este mundo, es muy difícil trazar una línea que separe la realidad y la ficción. Muchos os perdéis en ideologías y prejuicios y no va de eso esta historia, no en última instancia. Eso son pantallas encadenadas una tras otra y una a través de otra, que ocultan el verdadero funcionamiento, la verdadera maquinaria de la realidad humana. Muchos os echáis las manos a la cabeza porque el Sistema no reacciona ante esto y se devora a sí mismo. ¿No os dais cuenta de la paradoja?
> 
> Esto, estos asesinatos, estos procedimientos, estas tramas, son la raíz y la cúspide de la humanidad y del Sistema, son la realidad y motor del Poder. Lo que diferencia a un señor cualquiera de un señor poderoso es la capacidad de transgresión impune. Esto es el Poder, ni más ni menos. Resulta horroroso e impactante, pero así es.





L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Por mantener arriba el hilo y por arrojar más hipótesis.
> 
> Es posible que esto sea también una especie de termómetro, a mí me ha dado esa impresión en muchos temas sonados en los últimos años. Se prueba la credulidad de la gente, su reacción, su atención y opinión, que suele ser menor cuanto mayor es la envergadura de la cuestión. Es un tratamiento forzado para arrinconar a la gente en la antirrealidad. Lo más real tiene que ser falso, lo más falso tiene que ser real. Es una inversión de la moral y la racionalidad, una prisión mental.
> 
> ...



Simplemente brillante, has dado en el clavo.

Si uno se para a analizarlo, llega a la conclusión de que la minoría que estamos en este foro dando la importancia que se merece este tema, por el motivo que sea llegamos a entrar o incluso crear un grupo de poder, no haríamos nada por eliminar el actual sistema ya que lo haríamos una minoría, como que no sería "justo" que cediéramos el poder a la masa que ha estado haciendo el gamba con su vida en lo que la minoría estábamos al pie del cañón en los temas más injustos e inquietantes, por lo que creo que si nos viéramos en esa situación nos convertiríamos en nuevas cloacas del Estado.

No digo ni mucho menos que hiciéramos las canalladas que hacen esos psicópatas, pero se me entiende : Yo tengo poder, por lo que : "fulanito ha mandado asesinar a tal persona, haz que parezca un accidente." (Me refiero a cargarse al que manda asesinar)

En ese momento surgiría la pregunta de : El poder corrompe al ser humano o se corrompe el ser humano?


----------



## renko (5 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Si algún psicólogo nos está leyendo, por favor que aconseje a @renko, es muy difícil decirles a unos desconocidos que la muerte de un ser querido puede haber sido uno de los miles de asesinatos que se han producido por parte de grupos de poder.



A pesar de mi amor por la verdad, ahora mismo pienso que contárselo seria como abrir una caja de Pandora de consecuencias imprevisibles y que solo causaría dolor y abrir heridas. Además lo más probable es que no se acabase haciendo justicia..... o que alguien se tomase la justicia por su mano y acabe la cosa muy mal.

En todo caso la justicia última la impartirá Dios y seguro que los culpables no quedarán impunes. A esta esperanza hay que apelar.

En un principio no voy a decir nada a los familiares.


----------



## Bimmer (5 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> A pesar de mi amor por la verdad, ahora mismo  pienso que contárselo seria como abrir una caja de Pandora de consecuencias imprevisibles y que solo causaría dolor y abrir heridas. Además lo más probable es que no se acabase haciendo justicia..... o que alguien se tomase la justicia por su mano y acabe la cosa muy mal.
> 
> En todo caso la justicia última la impartirá Dios y seguro que los culpables no quedarán impunes. A esta esperanza hay que apelar.
> 
> En un principio no voy a decir nada a los familiares.




Se me ocurre una idea, si tienes su Facebook, fíjate en algo de ellos que sepas que si pones el enlace de este hilo explicándolo de manera resumida de qué trata lo puedan ver pero sin que sepan que va dirigido a ellos, por ejemplo uno de sus amigos que comparta muchos vídeos y noticias, le pones a ese amigo el enlace al hilo y la explicación.


----------



## Tito Clint (5 Feb 2020)

*El Inicio de la trama*

*Todo fue gracias a una labor de denuncia periodística y jurídica sumada a una providencial casualidad del destino que se juntó con una investigación de Alberto Royuela Fernández… 

*


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> No me creo que seas un sectario adoctrinado, es imposible ser tan terco como para decir eso sobre todo en este hilo, tendría un pase que lo hubieses soltado en un hilo de muchos que hay de discapacitados racionales que creen en la partidocracia la cuál ni saben reconocer y en su lugar llaman democracia.
> 
> Toma, en este hilo de menéame también hay masonazos, muchos más que en este la verdad, por la hijoputez y frivolidad que demuestran ante semejante tema tienen pinta de estar involucrados en esta trama y/o similares :
> 
> The Royuela Files. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España



no lo soy, soy librepensador. no tengo ideología, tengo ideas.

estoy abierto a creer en royuela, pero por más que pido datos no se me dan, contesto a lo que me preguntan y callan...

ahora, creer en la magufada de fraude electoral en hispanistán.... yo no creo en el régimen, pero se como funcionan las elecciones y es imposible el pucherazo. y si hay dudas, muchos medios legales para impugnarlo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Feb 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Hoy le puse los videos a un familiar (langosto premium comunista con chalet adosado y piscina, liberado sindical y prejubilado con 1700€ del ala, lector de El País y opinólogo en consecuencia, un subnormal de primera pero un listo en realidad) que no tenía ni idea del tema y* ha sido oir Royuela y Villarejo (el fiscal) y ha saltado que si Franco y franco y botín y que Villarejo es un tipo estupendo progresista *(como si el crimen tuviera ideología y se rprogre te inmunizara contra la corrupción, como si los sociatas desde Gonzalez no fueran chorizos y corruptos).
> 
> Pues ha sido como sacarle al diablo un crucifijo, como si atacaras a alguien de su familia y sin conocer al fiscal Mena, ha sido como si le tocaras algo sagradísimo el R78, como siu solo pudiera haber una época de corrupción que es la anterior a la democracia y desde los Reyes CAtólicos, QUÉ SUBNORMAAAAAAAAAAAL!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Releyendo mi mensaje me doy cuenta de que mi familiar en realidad ni se molesta en refutar los crímenes sino que directamente los da como posibles o ciertos pero los justifica diciendo que los otros más, que si Franco que si el PP que si Botín... Los argumentos más tontos para justificar algo que ni sabe pero da por hecho. 

Este es el espíritu de los rojos en España, son gentuza, alejaros de ellos, no respetan ni siquiera la vida. Son insectos pisoteables, no tiene la mínima moral ni ética.


----------



## L.RAMOS (5 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> A pesar de mi amor por la verdad, ahora mismo pienso que contárselo seria como abrir una caja de Pandora de consecuencias imprevisibles y que solo causaría dolor y abrir heridas. Además lo más probable es que no se acabase haciendo justicia..... o que alguien se tomase la justicia por su mano y acabe la cosa muy mal.
> 
> En todo caso la justicia última la impartirá Dios y seguro que los culpables no quedarán impunes. A esta esperanza hay que apelar.
> 
> En un principio no voy a decir nada a los familiares.



Poseer esa información te impone el deber moral de transmitirla, eso está claro. Pero no te agobies, no tiene que ser ya. Piensa que esa gente ya tiene cierta realidad asumida y efectivamente ponerles en conocimiento de esto estando tan verde es peligroso. Ten paciencia y llegará el momento adecuado. Paciencia y perseverancia son las claves. Retén la información, organízala, espera y llegará el momento, no te preocupes. Puede ser la semana que viene o dentro de 10 años, eso no lo decides tú, las circunstancias serán las que te indiquen cuándo y cómo proceder. 

De hecho, si esto prospera, es posible que sea la propia información la que llegue hasta la gente adecuada por sí misma.

Además, cabe otra posibilidad. En muchos casos parece que los asesinatos no son precisamente de gente intachable. Esto es un maremágnum de oscuridad y maldad. Habrá inocentes asesinados pero también hay encargos de asesinatos entre familiares, temas de herencias, es muy sórdido todo. Por una buena intención te puedes ver metido en un jaleo muy chungo con gente indeseable. Es un juego que al común de los mortales se nos escapa. 

Lo dicho. Perseverancia y paciencia, por lo que sé eres un hombre de Fe. Confía y aguarda.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (5 Feb 2020)

*Agustín Iniesta Martín*









*DESCRIPCIÓN:*
Varón de 1,75 m., complexión fuerte, cabello negro. Vivía en Sant Boi (Barcelona).

*DESAPARICIÓN:*
Fecha de la desaparición: *15/05/2001* (tenía 38 años). Estaba de vacaciones con su familia en *Larres (Huesca)* y decició volver solo a casa, en Sant Boi, en su coche, un Citroen ZX de color gris, con matrícula: B-7778-MZ. La familia nunca más supo de él.

*CONTACTO:*
Policía Nacional: 091; o INTER-SOS: 676.166.977
INTER-SOS es una Asociación de Familiares de Personas Desaparecidas Sin Causa Aparente (les he enviado un e-mail con el video)

Agustín Iniesta Martín


----------



## inMatrix (5 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Gracias por tu vídeo, es el mejor resumen del caso Royuela , directo y fácil de entender la trama , me alegro que hagas un par de vídeos más o los que hagan falta. !ánimo¡



Gracias, los otros vídeos ya serían más concretos y analíticos.
De todos modos, si este hilo engordase, si en forocoches sucediese lo mismo, ya tengo excusa para hacer vídeo de un par de minutos “exigiendo” a los medios que se pronuncien. Hay que hacer saltar la liebre. Necesitamos la TV y los periódicos...desgraciadamente.
También se me ocurre un change.org para obligar a los medios a decir algo, pero creo que ahora mismo, no conseguiríamos las firmas suficientes.
Argg, sigo pensando.


----------



## renko (5 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Se me ocurre una idea, si tienes su Facebook, fíjate en algo de ellos que sepas que si pones el enlace de este hilo explicándolo de manera resumida de qué trata lo puedan ver pero sin que sepan que va dirigido a ellos, por ejemplo uno de sus amigos que comparta muchos vídeos y noticias, le pones a ese amigo el enlace al hilo y la explicación.



Es que ese no es el dilema. Eso sería como pasarle el "marrón " a otro para desentenderme yo de dar la cara. Yo no estoy eludiendo comunicárselo. Tengo arrestos de sobra para hacerlo. No es eso. *Se trata de si conviene que lo sepan o no* (a través mia o del modo que sea).
No es acaso mejor dejarlos tranquilos y en paz ? es un asunto que ya tienen resuelto después de 20 años,..... o abrir esa caja de Pandora de la que no sabemos las consecuencias y que , como minimo, les va a traer desasosiego. Vete tu a saber como reaccionan. Sus dos hermanos son jóvenes. Están en la treintena y tienen su vida, sus trabajos..... a lo mejor les jodemos la vida. No sabemos cómo pueden reaccionar.... y la justicia no va a colaborar con ellos porque los jueces esta´n comprados por el sistema y la masonería a la que pertenecen.


----------



## alicate (5 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> En todo caso la justicia última la impartirá Dios y seguro que los culpables no quedarán impunes. A esta esperanza hay que apelar.
> 
> [/QU
> 
> ...


----------



## renko (5 Feb 2020)

En Forocoches no me creo que no haya un hilo equivalente a este. No me cabe en la cabeza. 

Alguien que esté dado de alta allí, no podría abrir un hilo y copipastar mis mensajes de la primera página ???? Tan dificil es ?


----------



## Uritorco (5 Feb 2020)

En Forocoches ya hicieron un par de intentos con este tema pero la cosa se quedo en nada.


----------



## renko (5 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Poseer esa información te impone el deber moral de transmitirla, eso está claro. Pero no te agobies, no tiene que ser ya. Piensa que esa gente ya tiene cierta realidad asumida y efectivamente ponerles en conocimiento de esto estando tan verde es peligroso. Ten paciencia y llegará el momento adecuado. Paciencia y perseverancia son las claves. Retén la información, organízala, espera y llegará el momento, no te preocupes. Puede ser la semana que viene o dentro de 10 años, eso no lo decides tú, las circunstancias serán las que te indiquen cuándo y cómo proceder.
> 
> De hecho, si esto prospera, es posible que sea la propia información la que llegue hasta la gente adecuada por sí misma.
> 
> ...



Ya he explicado los pormenores de este caso en particular. No tiene nada que ver con eso que dices. La culpa de esta chica es haber tenido un romance con la persona equivocada y que la relación se acabara deteriorando. Con un cualquiera no habría tenido más consecuencias y ahora seguiría viva.. Con un fiscal jefe bien "relacionado", acabó muerta.

Por otro lado no entiendo qué tiene que cambiar para no comunicarselo ahora y hacerlo más adelante. Es exactamente igual.


----------



## renko (5 Feb 2020)

Suelo mirar cada dia el número de suscriptores del canal de Royuela. Es una buena medida para ver si se va extendiendo el tema.

Hace 17 dias, cuando abrí el hilo, no llegaban a 1000. Ahora tienen 4500. Se han multiplicado por 4 en 15 dias. 

Ojala siga esta progresión geométrica.


----------



## zonacero (5 Feb 2020)

Las cuentas de Venezuela

pagina 125 y siguientes 


yo alucino
http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/LIBRO-ROJO-3.pdf

@CDE
@la barquera


----------



## Uritorco (5 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Suelo mirar cada dia el número de suscriptores del canal de Royuela. Es una buena medida para ver si se va extendiendo el tema.
> 
> Hace 17 dias, cuando abrí el hilo, no llegaban a 1000. Ahora tienen 4500. Se han multiplicado por 4 en 15 dias.
> 
> Ojala siga esta progresión geométrica.



De todas formas les veo muy pocas visitas a sus videos. Algunos apenas llegan a las dos mil. Es obvio que hay que seguir dandoles la maxima cobertura.


----------



## zonacero (5 Feb 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> *Agustín Iniesta Martín*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TREMENDO!


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Feb 2020)

zonacero dijo:


> TREMENDO!



a no ser que aprovechando una desaparición se escriban después los papeles.


----------



## Uritorco (5 Feb 2020)

Este es el famoso doctor Morin con su esposa, cuyo hermano, antiguo camarada de Royuela, fue quien le puso sobreaviso sobre el despacho con la documentacion de Mena ubicado en una de las clinicas.







En la noticia que inserto se puede leer:

"En la causa, que fue destapada a raíz de un reportaje de la televisión danesa, se realizó la intervención de *2.780 historiales clínicos* de pacientes sometidas a interrupciones voluntarias del embarazo en la clínica Morín, de las que finalmente *fueron investigadas 167."

Condenan a un año y medio de cárcel al ginecólogo Carlos Morín por practicar once abortos ilegales - RTVE.es*


----------



## renko (5 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Este es el famoso doctor Morin con su esposa, cuyo hermano, antiguo camarada de Royuela, fue quien le puso sobreaviso sobre el despacho con la documentacion de Mena ubicado en una de las clinicas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 227280
> 
> ...




Aprovecho para poner los nombres de las 6 chicas que murieron durante los abortos ( de entre 6 y 8 meses de gestación) que las practicaba Morín, y *cuyos cuerpos fueron hechos desaparecer* :


_Resulta que Mena, según aparece en la documentación de Royuela, aparte de sus tejemanejes como fiscal jefe, tenía un negocio a medias con el* doctor Morín,* el célebre médico abortista (que, por cierto, "casualmente" fue *absuelto *por el Supremo de 8 cargos contra él  . En realidad no fue casualmente )

Resulta que aparte de los abortos "legales" que realizaba en sus clínicas, de forma ilegal practicaba otros a chicas *con entre 6 y 8 meses de gestación ,* y era de estos de los que Mena se llevaba una comisión.
Había alrededor de 10 abortos mensuales de estas características. Cobraban unos 1500 euros por cada uno. Así durante años.

En relación con lo anterior, que no es poco tenebroso, voy a tocar uno de los asuntos más duros de toda la trama.....

Solía ser la mujer de Mena, *Julia Maiqués Azcárraga *quien* s*e encargaba de quedar con las chicas y llevarlas a la clínica.

Pues bien, resulta que las intervenciones que les practicaban a las chicas no siempre salían bien y *en 6 casos las chicas fallecieron.*

Sabeis que hicieron ?, *se deshicieron de los cadáveres*. Utilizaron a los policías que colaboraban con Mena en la fiscalia para efectuar el trabajo.

En los documentos aparecen los datos de las 6 chicas y voy a colgar aquí los mismos casi por compasión hacia sus familiares, que para los cuales llevan años desaparecidas.
Es muy improbable que este minúsculo hilo de un foro de frikis sea seguido por alguien que conozca a alguna de estas chicas. Pero me da tanta pena el desenlace de todo esto que a lo mejor Dios tiene a bien hacer un milagro que pueda apaciguar de alguna manera la dolorosa incertidumbre de sus familias.


*Las 6 chicas son estas*: (no se puede copipastear ni una sola letra del pdf, asi que he tenido que transcribirlo todo a mano)



1 -* María Salcedo Gutiérrez*. DNI 48.400.713. Domicilio en calle Antonio López 26, Santander. Dia de la intervención: 29-1-2007

El colaborador de Mena que se deshizo de su cadáver, le cuenta lo siguiente:

"Te informo que mis hombres, además de darle al cuerpo la salida adecuada, se han encargado de borrar cualquier vestigio de la ida de la tal Maria Salcedo a Madrid para abortar en vuestra clínica, así como de su estancia, ya que había llegado a Madrid un par de dias antes. Sin problemas, vale?"



2 -* Josefa de Diego Bravo*. DNI 51.218.640. Infanta Mercedes 91, Madrid. Intervenida el 11-3-2005

El colaborador de Mena que se deshizo de su cadáver, le cuenta lo siguiente:

"La fallecida tiene a sus padres y a una hermana viviendo en Sevilla, pero hemos averiguado que apenas mantenían relación, lo que indica que hasta que no llegue Navidad, no se interesarán por ella. Mis hombres la llevaron a un bosque de Móstoles."



3 - *Elena Méndez Corchado. *Permiso de residencia nº 002153477. C/ Martin de Vargas 16, Madrid. Intervención: 27/9/2005.


El colaborador de Mena que se deshizo de su cadáver, le cuenta lo siguiente:

"Mis hombres ya se han encargado de ella, o sea, que todo controlado. Dile a Irigaray si alguien se ha interesado por ella, y si ha sido así, que es lo que les habeis dicho"



4 - *Isabel León Abad*. DNI 5.802.055. Paseo Santa Clara 12, Toledo. 5-2-2006

El colaborador de Mena le informa de que no se preocupe y de que el cuerpo lo hicieron desaparecer llevándolo a más de 200 kms. de Madrid.



5 -* Antonia Jiménez Luque*. DNI 38.798.750. C/ Teodoro Domingo 20, Torrelodones, Madrid. 17-6-2006

"Ningún motivo para la preocupación. Mis hombres me confirman que será prácticamente imposible, al menos en los próximos 20 años, que su cuerpo salga a la superficie, o sea, que ante cualquier intervención familiar, negadlo todo.
No conoceis de nada a AJL ni jamás estuvo ahí, en Dátor (la clinica)"




6 - *Mercedes Vázquez Toledo (o Tirado)*. Pasaporte nº X641528890. Cochabamba 218, Mexico DF. 15-12-2006

"Una vez transcurridas dos semanas desde que mi equipo hizo desaparecer su cuerpo, no ha habido incidencias policiales, lo que quiere decir que nadie sabía que venía a abortar a la clínica, pq ya se habrían puesto en contacto con vosotros. O sea que nada por qué preocuparse."_



_(He de decir que las fechas de las intervenciones, es decir, de las desapariciones, pueden estar equivocadas porque en unos papeles salen unas y en otros otras) _


----------



## L.RAMOS (5 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Ya he explicado los pormenores de este caso en particular. No tiene nada que ver con eso que dices. La culpa de esta chica es haber tenido un romance con la persona equivocada y que la relación se acabara deteriorando. Con un cualquiera no habría tenido más consecuencias y ahora seguiría viva.. Con un fiscal jefe bien "relacionado", acabó muerta.
> 
> Por otro lado no entiendo qué tiene que cambiar para no comunicarselo ahora y hacerlo más adelante. Es exactamente igual.




Si no ves diferencia alguna entre hacerlo ahora o tomarte un tiempo para hacerlo, lo que significa que estás seguro de lo que tienes entre manos, lo que estás haciendo es eludir tu responsabilidad y ocultar la verdad. Y eso no es bueno, nunca. Apelando a Dios para que sea quien disponga y juzgue estás eludiendo tu responsabilidad y renunciando a tu libre albedrío. Y eso tampoco es bueno. Decide hacerlo o no por tí mismo, no por lo que vayas a provocar o no, porque es posible también que sus familiares estén carcomidos intuyendo que algo raro pudo pasar. 

La historia es que es un tema delicado y hay que escoger con cuidado y bien cómo se hace, pues de ninguna forma va a ser agradable, por eso es conveniente esperar. De momento, tristemente, esto es un tema marginal y puede que lo siga siendo, o puede que en poco tiempo tenga el peso suficiente. Eso ayuda.

Si yo tuviera un familiar desaparecido, o incluso muerto y enterrado, preferiría poder cerrar el duelo en paz y con dolor y afrontar la realidad, que seguir con la incertidumbre y la esperanza de que aparezca o viviendo en la ignorancia de la causa de su muerte. Es una cuestión de respeto y dignidad. Que decidas por los sentimientos de otras personas te convierte en un déspota. 

Desde el respeto y el cariño te lo digo, compi.


----------



## Esse est deus (5 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Este es uno de los casos que más me ha conmovido del expediente Royuela. ya veréis por qué.
> 
> Es el de una chica tinerfeña de solo 21 años llamada *Lidia Molowny Pérez. *
> 
> ...



Tienen derecho a saber que existe esa acusación. Yo no les diría que ha sido asesinada sino que su nombre aparece en una acusación no confirmada y que la verosimilitud o no de la acusación se la dejas a la familia por si quisiera abundar y/o tomar medidas.


----------



## Jony (5 Feb 2020)

Por abreviar....El catalanismo tiene cogido al PSOE de los huevos con toda la mierda que saben,y los otros con otras mierdas como el caso Benidorm...al final es una guerra de caciques psicópatas con sus egos más grandes que huevos del caballo Espartero,porque tienen un pueblo cobarde,acomplejado,cainita,e ignorante ,,pero tampoco el pueblo tienen toda la culpa,
La clave está en la educación y ahí están metiendo sus zarpas todos en adoctrinar a los niños para sus usos.


----------



## L.RAMOS (5 Feb 2020)

He encontrado una discordancia entre un documento y la necrológica correspondiente.

El tal José Albiol Verdecho (Concapa) y su hija Rocío (6 años) fallecieron en un accidente de tráfico según la nota, a 40 km de Castellón, el 31-7-2000. Esto según los documentos.






en la necrológica del ABC, que es del 4-8-2000 señala que la hija tenía 15 años y que el accidente tuvo lugar cerca de Zaragoza. 







Aún así, es escalofriante, después de haber leído el hilo y habiendo visto un par de los vídeos colgados por aquí, uno de ellos la entrevista de celades, me he puesto a mirar ya los documentos y es de proporciones bíblicas lo que hay. Tremendo. Y como según vas mirando todo encaja a la perfección. Sobrecogedor. Hay curro para aburrir.


----------



## Bimmer (5 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> no lo soy, soy librepensador. no tengo ideología, tengo ideas.
> 
> estoy abierto a creer en royuela, pero por más que pido datos no se me dan, contesto a lo que me preguntan y callan...
> 
> ahora, creer en la magufada de fraude electoral en hispanistán.... yo no creo en el régimen, pero se como funcionan las elecciones y es imposible el pucherazo. y si hay dudas, muchos medios legales para impugnarlo.



Vale pues si no crees en este caso pasa de él, o abre un hilo propio y lo ridiculizas si quieres. Ya se está moviendo de manera legal a través de elecciones transparentes y se queda en nada porque el propio sistema en el que se va por lo legal es corrupto, aparte de que no ayuda nada que la masa ande ocupada dando 5 millones de visitas a un vídeo de un niño dicharachero en solo 5 días desde su publicación :


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> He encontrado una discordancia entre un documento y la necrológica correspondiente.
> 
> El tal José Albiol Verdecho (Concapa) y su hija Rocío (6 años) fallecieron en un accidente de tráfico según la nota, a 40 km de Castellón, el 31-7-2000. Esto según los documentos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 227299
> ...




La niña tenía 15 años. Le embistió una furgoneta según la noticia.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (5 Feb 2020)

Asesinos miserables!!!!! Que poco os queda traidores. En USA vuestros amos ya han hincado la rodilla y están a punto de probar la silla eléctrica.

Aquí os espera algo peor.


----------



## Uritorco (5 Feb 2020)

Si, efectivamente la hija tenia 15 años. El accidente se produjo en Zaragoza, el 31 de julio. El individuo era tambien secretario del consejo de administracion de la cadena SER y de Canal 26 de Castellon.


----------



## L.RAMOS (5 Feb 2020)

La DGT tocando los cojones con los radares, la velocidad y la precaución y tal y resulta que la mayoría de accidentes mortales son provocados por fiscales generales de turno no me digais que no tiene cojones la cosa 

Perdón por la frivolidad tenía que soltarlo.


----------



## Bimmer (5 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Es que ese no es el dilema. Eso sería como pasarle el "marrón " a otro para desentenderme yo de dar la cara. Yo no estoy eludiendo comunicárselo. Tengo arrestos de sobra para hacerlo. No es eso. *Se trata de si conviene que lo sepan o no* (a través mia o del modo que sea).
> No es acaso mejor dejarlos tranquilos y en paz ? es un asunto que ya tienen resuelto después de 20 años,..... o abrir esa caja de Pandora de la que no sabemos las consecuencias y que , como minimo, les va a traer desasosiego. Vete tu a saber como reaccionan. Sus dos hermanos son jóvenes. Están en la treintena y tienen su vida, sus trabajos..... a lo mejor les jodemos la vida. No sabemos cómo pueden reaccionar.... y la justicia no va a colaborar con ellos porque los jueces esta´n comprados por el sistema y la masonería a la que pertenecen.



Te entiendo, hay que tener en cuenta que han habido familiares que han pagado porque asesinen a un familiar, es muy difícil todo esto pero lo importante es que estamos hablando de ello y compartiendo a más gente, con el tiempo se tiene que ir enterando el personal hasta que acabe siendo viral, por lo menos hay que intentar que todo el mundo sepa esto.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Este es uno de los casos que más me ha conmovido del expediente Royuela. ya veréis por qué.
> 
> Es el de una chica tinerfeña de solo 21 años llamada *Lidia Molowny Pérez. *
> 
> ...



¿Qué nº es?


----------



## Uritorco (5 Feb 2020)

Jorge Irigaray Garcia de la Serrana, el colaborador inmediato de Mena. El individuo es economista y secretario general de la escuela de negocios que aparece en la foto, vinculada al Grupo Planeta, de Jose Manuel Lara, dueño de Antena 3. Lara es señalado tambien como mason.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Suelo mirar cada dia el número de suscriptores del canal de Royuela. Es una buena medida para ver si se va extendiendo el tema.
> 
> Hace 17 dias, cuando abrí el hilo, no llegaban a 1000. Ahora tienen 4500. Se han multiplicado por 4 en 15 dias.
> 
> Ojala siga esta progresión geométrica.



En ForoPL hay un hilo sobre ello: 
Expediente Royuela, para cagarse de miedo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> aparte de que no ayuda nada que la masa ande ocupada dando 5 millones de visitas a un vídeo de un niño dicharachero en solo 5 días desde su publicación :



Lo de este pais es deprimente, macho. Siempre dan ganas de tirar la toalla, sino fuese creyente.


----------



## Bimmer (5 Feb 2020)

Se me ha ocurrido una idea : ¿Nos organizamos para que cada uno de nosotros vaya investigando cada caso de los 800 que hay? Cada uno de nosotros que lleve 2 casos, nos los repartimos, @renko los dos primeros, y así sucesivamente con cada forero que quiera participar, si hay un caso que no encontramos nada de nada lo comunicamos para dejarlo y pedimos otro caso, por ejemplo, si llevo el caso 10 y no encuentro nada, comunico que me pongo con el caso 70 y si está libre es mio y si ya lo está investigando otro forero pues pido otro. ¿Qué os parece?

De esta manera nos centramos más en cada caso llevando cada uno 2, obtendríamos más detalles al tener más tiempo para cada caso, en vez de saturarnos mirando por encima varios a la vez.

Respecto a las visualizaciones del vídeo de Royuela, alguien que pueda hablar con ellos que le comunique que estudien el "SEO", esto del SEO lo que hace es posicionar vídeos para que salgan en la página principal cuando no buscas nada y queda ante millones de personas la miniatura del vídeo, por lo que se vuelve más propenso a ser más visto.


----------



## Uritorco (5 Feb 2020)

Menudo exitazo el hilo de Foro PL. Todos han entrado ahi para cachondearse. Es la logica de la borregada cuando se encuentra con la realidad cruda y dura, y no la de las peliculas de ciencia ficcion que les encanta visualizar en la telejudaica mientras se atiborran de palomitas.


----------



## Esse est deus (5 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> He encontrado una discordancia entre un documento y la necrológica correspondiente.
> 
> El tal José Albiol Verdecho (Concapa) y su hija Rocío (6 años) fallecieron en un accidente de tráfico según la nota, a 40 km de Castellón, el 31-7-2000. Esto según los documentos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 227299
> ...



El fin de semana busqué algunos nombres al azar. Ante la duda de que sea una falsa acusación bien elaborada, o que sea una falsa bandera, investigué un poco por mi cuenta y rápidamente la red te devuelve resultados.

Agustín Iniesta Martín

En mi opinión, tiene signos de verosimilitud y debería investigarse. Y es fácilmente investigable. Con esos expedientes hay mil cabos sueltos de donde tirar. Por ejemplo si lees el expediente de la chica asesinada que se acostaba con él, no el video que es más corto, en cartas anteriores habla de una segunda acompañante (trio) que venía de la mano de la asesinada por dos veces. No se dice nada de ella en el cierre del expediente y se la podría localizar para identificar. 

De cualquier manera en un video Alberto habla de TRES PRUEBAS: las caligráficas (tres países y que están en la Web para su consulta), las huellas dactilares de los acusados (las huellas que dejarían en los papeles originales pero que no las he visto en la Web para su consulta) y pruebas de ADN (que también fue capaz de ingeniárselas para hacer según dice pero que tampoco veo publicadas en la Web). 

Si suponemos que eso la familia Royuela pueda sacarlo y demostrarlo, ya que hasta ahora solo ha sacado las peritaciones caligráficas, o bien es una acusación incontestable o bien se trataría de una bandera falsa elaboradísima, desde instancias superiores y el poder escondido que estaría detrás del fiscal. Ahora bien ¿36.000 folios con huellas de los acusados?


----------



## L.RAMOS (5 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Se me ha ocurrido una idea : ¿Nos organizamos para que cada uno de nosotros vaya investigando cada caso de los 800 que hay? Cada uno de nosotros que lleve 2 casos, nos los repartimos, @renko los dos primeros, y así sucesivamente con cada forero que quiera participar, si hay un caso que no encontramos nada de nada lo comunicamos para dejarlo y pedimos otro caso, por ejemplo, si llevo el caso 10 y no encuentro nada, comunico que me pongo con el caso 70 y si está libre es mio y si ya lo está investigando otro forero pues pido otro. ¿Qué os parece?
> 
> De esta manera nos centramos más en cada caso llevando cada uno 2, obtendríamos más detalles al tener más tiempo para cada caso, en vez de saturarnos mirando por encima varios a la vez.
> 
> Respecto a las visualizaciones del vídeo de Royuela, alguien que pueda hablar con ellos que le comunique que estudien el "SEO", esto del SEO lo que hace es posicionar vídeos para que salgan en la página principal cuando no buscas nada y queda ante millones de personas la miniatura del vídeo, por lo que se vuelve más propenso a ser más visto.



Bravo. Yo me apunto. Hay que descartar también los casos que ya se han comentado en el hilo, por ejemplo el nº5 Agustín Iniesta Martín (DEP) lo ha puesto un conflorero más atrás.

Yo me pongo con el 11 y el 12, por ejemplo. Y lo suyo sería que @renko los fuera colgando en la primera página o algo así.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (5 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> La DGT tocando los cojones con los radares, la velocidad y la precaución y tal y resulta que la mayoría de accidentes mortales son provocados por fiscales generales de turno no me digais que no tiene cojones la cosa
> 
> Perdón por la frivolidad tenía que soltarlo.



Es que la DGT está metida en el ajo.

No se si lo sabes pero desde hace muchos años las principales carreteras están COMPLETAMENTE vigiladas. Y con grabación continua. La NII por ejemplo, esa donde se cargaron a Gutiérrez Mellado, fue la primera...sobre el 82 empezaron a colocar cámaras....para cuando se lo cargaron, más de una década después, casi seguro que estaba ya al 100% y que existen las imágenes de "esos dos coches potentes que le sacaron de la carretera". Pero claro, es secreto de estado. Nunca las veremos.

Teniendo en cuenta que una importantísima parte de los asesinados lo han sido mediante accidente de tráfico simulado y, a su vez, hay cientos de ojos de funcionarios que han visto cada asesinato en vivo y en directo.....la trama alcanza niveles...ufffff. Esto es espeluznante realmente. 

(Incorrezto: ves lo que hay que hacer?)


----------



## Uritorco (5 Feb 2020)

Ehhh!, fascistas, os vigilamos!.


----------



## Bimmer (5 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Menudo exitazo el hilo de Foro PL. Todos han entrado ahi para cachondearse. Es la logica de la borregada cuando se encuentra con la realidad cruda y dura, y no la de las peliculas de ciencia ficcion que les encanta visualizar en la telejudaica mientras se atiborran de palomitas.



Ojo que no hay que caer en eso de son borregos y pobrecitos que se burlan, no no. ¿Quién te dice a ti que no se dedican a participar en tramas como la del expediente Royuela? Ya sea porque son encubridores, cómplices o autores. ¿Quién te dice que no son masones o miembros de cualquier otra secta satánica? 

En España hay seis millones de psicópatas puros y personalidades psicopáticas

Paco Abellán: "En España hay unas 100 sectas satánicas"


----------



## Uritorco (5 Feb 2020)

Los condenaron por que los masones como Mena falsificaron documentos e informes incriminatorios que ahora conocemos que fueron elaborados de su puño y letra gracias al material que estan sacando a la luz los Royuela.


----------



## renko (5 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Se me ha ocurrido una idea : ¿Nos organizamos para que cada uno de nosotros vaya investigando cada caso de los 800 que hay? Cada uno de nosotros que lleve 2 casos, nos los repartimos, @renko los dos primeros, y así sucesivamente con cada forero que quiera participar, si hay un caso que no encontramos nada de nada lo comunicamos para dejarlo y pedimos otro caso, por ejemplo, si llevo el caso 10 y no encuentro nada, comunico que me pongo con el caso 70 y si está libre es mio y si ya lo está investigando otro forero pues pido otro. ¿Qué os parece?
> 
> De esta manera nos centramos más en cada caso llevando cada uno 2, obtendríamos más detalles al tener más tiempo para cada caso, en vez de saturarnos mirando por encima varios a la vez.
> 
> Respecto a las visualizaciones del vídeo de Royuela, alguien que pueda hablar con ellos que le comunique que estudien el "SEO", esto del SEO lo que hace es posicionar vídeos para que salgan en la página principal cuando no buscas nada y queda ante millones de personas la miniatura del vídeo, por lo que se vuelve más propenso a ser más visto.




Os voy a sugerir algo más efectivo. Tengo la corazonada de que es la veta buena.

Es el caso* 576*.

Mariano Fernández Bermejo, ex ministro de justicia, cuando era fiscal mandó asesinar a un tal *Cecilio Moral Moras.*

No se porqué pero me fijé en este caso. Averigúé que uno de sus hijos es un tal *Cecilio Moral Bello.

Ahora viene lo bueno: Moral Bello es el presidente de Legálitas.!!!!! *

Imaginaros poder contactar con este tio siendo el puto amo de un ejército de 800 abogados. El asesinato viene por orden de Bermejo, no es uno de esos que encargan sus hijos para cobrar la herencia.

Pues bien, no he rascado mucho pero obtuve un email suyo, de ICADE. Le mandé el mail pero no me ha contestado. Debe tenerlo abandonado porque es de cuando era vicerector alli. Es este cmoral@icade.comillas.edu .No envieis nada al mismo porque creo que es inutil. Han pasado 15 dias desde que se lo mandé (le mandé 2) y no me ha respondido.

*Si nos ponemos a buscar todos como animales la manera de contactar con Moral Bello*, él puede ser la persona que lo mueva todo y se dedique a contactar con todos los familiares, etc.... Imaginaros el potencial que tiene si se pone en serio con esto ... además seguro que idelógicamente es de derechas. Intuyo que su padre fue asesinado por eso.

Es este hombre:











Cecilio Moral releva a Alfonso Carrascosa como presidente de Legálitas


Cecilio Moral, nuevo presidente de Legálitas - Legálitas


----------



## L.RAMOS (5 Feb 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Es que la DGT está metida en el ajo.
> 
> No se si lo sabes pero desde hace muchos años las principales carreteras están COMPLETAMENTE vigiladas. Y con grabación continua. La NII por ejemplo, esa donde se cargaron a Gutiérrez Mellado, fue la primera...sobre el 82 empezaron a colocar cámaras....para cuando se lo cargaron, más de una década después, casi seguro que estaba ya al 100% y que existen las imágenes de "esos dos coches potentes que le sacaron de la carretera". Pero claro, es secreto de estado. Nunca las veremos.
> 
> ...



jajajaja muy agudo, pero eso no es necesariamente así. Las cámaras de vigilancia no necesariamente son de grabación. Los puntos de los accidentes pueden haber sido escogidos teniendo en cuenta esta variable, tú lo has dicho, las principales carreteras, sobran las restantes. Además, se afirma que en esas maniobras siempre había un coche de GC o Policía cerca que sostenía la situación, para un funcionario observador simplemente habría un accidente, no sabría quiénes serían los implicados. En muchas de las notas hay mapas y se describe la planificación, observación de vigilancia, etc. Está por ahí analizado el tema del helicóptero de Rajoy y encaja bastante bien y eso no es moco de pavo precisamente.

Mi comentario era una hipérbole humorística, nada más.

Reconócelo....el tema te pica, te pica mucho. He leído tus comentarios y hace mucho rato que decías que pasabas del tema. Prefieres no creerlo para no llevarte otro chasco porque estás resabiado, pero sea verdad o mentira......¿qué más te da? Igualmente lo que haces aquí es pasar el rato y huir de tu propia vida, como hacemos casi todos.

En cualquier caso me ha encantado tu respuesta, así se enriquece mucho el hilo.




Bimmer dijo:


> Ojo que no hay que caer en eso de son borregos y pobrecitos que se burlan, no no. ¿Quién te dice a ti que no se dedican a participar en tramas como la del expediente Royuela? Ya sea porque son encubridores, cómplices o autores. ¿Quién te dice que no son masones o miembros de cualquier otra secta satánica?
> 
> En España hay seis millones de psicópatas puros y personalidades psicopáticas
> 
> Paco Abellán: "En España hay unas 100 sectas satánicas"



No caigas en la paranoia insana compi. Hay gente boba y gilipollesca sin más. Al menos lo que he visto en foroparalelo, apunta en esa dirección.

Y a los que tildáis de masones del hilo, el tal vodoo, incorrezto y tal, pueden ser simples cms que sólo tratan de ganarse las lentejas en un hilo que de por sí debería ser más movido de lo que lo está siendo o gentecilla de pseudoizquierda obsoleta que arde en cuanto en este foro, que se presupone mayoritariamente conservador, se habla chungo de lo que ellos consideran que es "su bando", gente más bien limitada, poco más. Ignoradlos y fuera, al menos es lo que yo intento hacer.

Con los escépticos mola discutir, se aprende, se enriquece el debate. Con los ignorantes (que no nescientes) es una pérdida de tiempo.


----------



## L.RAMOS (5 Feb 2020)

https://es.linkedin.com/in/cecilio-moral-bello-862160106

Ahí se debe poder contactar con él, pero claro. A ver cómo. Un tío así debe estar al tanto de lo que le sucedió a su padre. Y a saber qué más.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Lo de este pais es deprimente, macho. Siempre dan ganas de tirar la toalla, sino fuese creyente.



Este tema de los 80's define curiosamente bien la actitud española, incluso aún más, la burbujera. Escucha la letra:


----------



## Arretranco_70 (6 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Os voy a sugerir algo más efectivo. Tengo la corazonada de que es la veta buena.
> 
> Es el caso* 576*.
> 
> ...



jajajajajajjajajajajaj. No había visto tanto retrasado junto en mi puta vida.


Los "acusados" no se querellan = ej que todo es verdá
Ni uno solo de los familiares más directos, que serán apr. 3000, se ha puesto en contacto con los Royuela ni ha denunciado nada en QUINCE AÑOS = cri cri cri....sonido de grillos, todo normal.

Por cierto, HINVESTIGADÓ, he tardado 2 minutos en averiguar que CECILIO MORAL MORAS falleció CON OCHENTA Y CINCO AÑOS.….en la flor de la vida.....Como muchísimos de la lista. No se hace un poquito raro? Un pelín nada más....


----------



## Arretranco_70 (6 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> jajajaja muy agudo, pero eso no es necesariamente así. Las cámaras de vigilancia no necesariamente son de grabación. Los puntos de los accidentes pueden haber sido escogidos teniendo en cuenta esta variable, tú lo has dicho, las principales carreteras, sobran las restantes. Además, se afirma que en esas maniobras siempre había un coche de GC o Policía cerca que sostenía la situación, para un funcionario observador simplemente habría un accidente, no sabría quiénes serían los implicados. En muchas de las notas hay mapas y se describe la planificación, observación de vigilancia, etc. Está por ahí analizado el tema del helicóptero de Rajoy y encaja bastante bien y eso no es moco de pavo precisamente.
> 
> Mi comentario era una hipérbole humorística, nada más.
> 
> ...



MEEECCCCCC. ERROR

TODAS LAS CÁMARAS SON DE GRABACIÓN CONTINUA.

No es una opinión, es un dato.


----------



## Loignorito (6 Feb 2020)

Esse est deus dijo:


> El fin de semana busqué algunos nombres al azar. Ante la duda de que sea una falsa acusación bien elaborada, o que sea una falsa bandera, investigué un poco por mi cuenta y rápidamente la red te devuelve resultados.
> 
> Agustín Iniesta Martín
> 
> ...



¿Y la huella genética? imagino que algo de material genético de aquellos que manipularon esos papeles debe quedar en ellos, en las fibras. Está claro que para poder determinar si existe relación habría que conseguir primero muestras de los acusados, pero como no hay juicio, eso es improbable. Mas ahí deben estar esas pruebas.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Os voy a sugerir algo más efectivo. Tengo la corazonada de que es la veta buena.
> 
> Es el caso* 576*.
> 
> ...



Eres un crack! Ojalá los periodistas fuesen como tú. Hay un jurista muy bueno que es "alumno" de Trevijano, ha hecho un vídeo con el Arconte, supongo que tendrá contactos importantes por lo que intentaré comunicarme con él e informarle sobre esto.


----------



## renko (6 Feb 2020)

Insisto, nuestro hombre es *Cecilio Moral Bello !!!!!!

Hay que contactar con este tio como sea. Es imposible que sepa nada de esta movida todavía y de lo que pasó realmente con su padre. Hay que poner toda la carne en el asador con ese hombre*.* Hay que buscar hasta debajo de las piedras !!!!

Todos a muerte tratando de contactar con Cecilio Moral Bello !!! (actual presidente de Legálitas e hijo de un asesinado)*


----------



## Uritorco (6 Feb 2020)

No busqueis contactos demasiado "importantes" haber si vamos a dar con la masonada, metida en todos los ambientes elitistas y de poder, pues al final nos quedariamos casi como estamos.


----------



## renko (6 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> No busqueis contactos demasiado "importantes" haber si vamos a dar con la masonada, metida en todos los ambientes elitistas y de poder, pues al final nos quedariamos casi como estamos.



Hay que agotar todas las posibilidades. Si este hombre sale rana, mala suerte.... pero el potencial que tiene es bestial. Hay que cavar esta veta y ver a donde nos lleva..


----------



## L.RAMOS (6 Feb 2020)

@Arretranco_70 
Bien, yo desconocía que todas las cámaras de tráfico fueran de grabación contínua, asumo mi error de suposición. Procuraré comprobarlo para aprender algo nuevo. De igual forma, hay otras muchas carreteras sin vigilancia.

Por tu forma de escribir me transmites que o estás bebido o estás furioso, estás haciendo afirmaciones dejando de lado argumentos que ya se han dicho y repetido. Tú quieres no creerlo, la cuestión, es por qué. Relájate, aquí nadie se está jugando nada, yo al menos ni de lejos.

Dado el tejemaneje que nos ocupa, pudo ser un asesinato fácilmente encubierto. Hablamos de que había involucrados forenses, policía científica, etc. Tristemente eso deja pocos cabos sueltos, pues cada despiste puede tener su posterior arreglo y justificación.

Gutiérrez Mellado muere al patinar su coche en el hielo: El militar que plantó cara a los golpistas iba a dar una conferencia sobre el Ejército en la transición

_El capitán general falleció en torno a las 12.40, cuando era trasladado en ambulancia desde Alcolea del Pinar al hospital General Universitario de Guadalajara. Había salido consciente del vehículo siniestrado y así había permanecido durante la exploración médica que le realizaron cerca del lugar del accidente. Padecía un enfisema pulmonar, pero las heridas internas desencadenaron una hemorragia pulmonar que provocó su fallecimiento.La noticia sorprendió a los Reyes en el palacio de Oriente cuando asistían a la firma del Acuerdo entre la Unión Europea y Mercosur, la zona de libre comercio establecida entre Argentina, Brasil, Uruguay y Paraguay

*El vehículo se salió de la calzada por el margen derecho al tomar una curva, chocó contra el indicador kilométrico y volcó. Un Mercedes que circulaba en el mismo sentido se salió igualmente de la carretera y colisionó contra el Opel Omega. La zona es considerada como un punto negro por la Dirección General de Tráfico. Las obras para su eliminación, incluidas en los Presupuestos del Estado de 1995, debían haber comenzado ya, según las previsiones del Ministerio de Obras Públicas.


Gutiérrez Mellado, su chófer y su escolta sufrieron múltiples heridas. El vehículo de protección policial que les seguía les trasladó al centro de salud de Alcolea del Pinar.* El capitán general estaba consciente y con las constantes vitales estables, según el coordinador médico Juan Carlos García Arés, informa *Santiago Barra.* Gutiérrez Mellado respondió a todas las preguntas formuladas por el médico y la enfermera de guardia. Se quejaba de un fuerte dolor en el tórax que le hacía sentir que se asfixiaba._


El caso es que, curiosamente, el relato encaja bastante bien. ¿Habrá alguna forma de conseguir la grabación?

@renko He colgado su linkedin un poco más arriba, ahí se debería poder contactar con él. Yo de entrada, no me atrevo, lo admito.


----------



## Energia libre (6 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Jorge Irigaray Garcia de la Serrana, el colaborador inmediato de Mena. El individuo es economista y secretario general de la escuela de negocios que aparece en la foto, vinculada al Grupo Planeta, de Jose Manuel Lara, dueño de Antena 3. Lara es señalado tambien como mason.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 227318



No hay una foto más clara de este García de la serrana


----------



## Hermoso Raton (6 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> He encontrado una discordancia entre un documento y la necrológica correspondiente.
> 
> El tal José Albiol Verdecho (Concapa) y su hija Rocío (6 años) fallecieron en un accidente de tráfico según la nota, a 40 km de Castellón, el 31-7-2000. Esto según los documentos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 227299
> ...




Bien visto, la verdad es que es imposible encontrar nada más sobre el tema. Lo que me escama es que en el video de El Arconte ponen la misma esquela pero corta la parte de Zaragoza y la edad de la niña.

Minuto 0:45


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> jajajaja muy agudo, pero eso no es necesariamente así. Las cámaras de vigilancia no necesariamente son de grabación. Los puntos de los accidentes pueden haber sido escogidos teniendo en cuenta esta variable, tú lo has dicho, las principales carreteras, sobran las restantes. Además, se afirma que en esas maniobras siempre había un coche de GC o Policía cerca que sostenía la situación, para un funcionario observador simplemente habría un accidente, no sabría quiénes serían los implicados. En muchas de las notas hay mapas y se describe la planificación, observación de vigilancia, etc. Está por ahí analizado el tema del helicóptero de Rajoy y encaja bastante bien y eso no es moco de pavo precisamente.
> 
> Mi comentario era una hipérbole humorística, nada más.
> 
> ...



tu eres tonto. además de magufo.

es muy fácil aventurar como es un forero, pero al menos mira un poco sus mensajes antes.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Bravo. Yo me apunto. Hay que descartar también los casos que ya se han comentado en el hilo, por ejemplo el nº5 Agustín Iniesta Martín (DEP) lo ha puesto un conflorero más atrás.
> 
> Yo me pongo con el 11 y el 12, por ejemplo. Y lo suyo sería que @renko los fuera colgando en la primera página o algo así.



Así es, y también que @renko nos fuese asignando los casos a los foreros que queremos participar, aunque lo que ha propuesto sobre Cecilio Moral Bello es más eficaz.



L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> No caigas en la paranoia insana compi. Hay gente boba y gilipollesca sin más. Al menos lo que he visto en foroparalelo, apunta en esa dirección.
> 
> Y a los que tildáis de masones del hilo, el tal vodoo, incorrezto y tal, pueden ser simples cms que sólo tratan de ganarse las lentejas en un hilo que de por sí debería ser más movido de lo que lo está siendo o gentecilla de pseudoizquierda obsoleta que arde en cuanto en este foro, que se presupone mayoritariamente conservador, se habla chungo de lo que ellos consideran que es "su bando", gente más bien limitada, poco más. Ignoradlos y fuera, al menos es lo que yo intento hacer.
> 
> Con los escépticos mola discutir, se aprende, se enriquece el debate. Con los ignorantes (que no nescientes) es una pérdida de tiempo



He de reconocer que no vi el hilo de foroparalelo cuando comenté eso y ahí no es para tanto, ese mensaje que he dado va más para algunos que han entrado en este foro y sobre todo para los del foro menéame, es cierto lo que dices, en mi caso lo que planteo con ese tipo de gente es un 50 % lo que tú dices y 50 % miembros de algún grupo de poder y/o secta satánica, en España no hay pocas y curiosamente una gran afluencia de ellas se encuentran en la zona de Levante, por esta zona es donde sucedió caso Alcasser y bar España...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Os voy a sugerir algo más efectivo. Tengo la corazonada de que es la veta buena.
> 
> Es el caso* 576*.
> 
> ...



Alguien comenó que esa postura de brazos cruzados, con solo 3 dedos (en vez de la natural de 4) es simbología masónica.

No sé decir con certeza, pero llevad cuidado si lo intentais


----------



## Conde Duckula (6 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> te he respondido arriba
> 
> algo que reconocer¿



Anda que no te ha costado decir de donde lo has sacado cuando desde el principio decías que lo habías sacado del enlace que puse yo.

¿Algo que reconocer?


----------



## Conde Duckula (6 Feb 2020)

Tu estás como una regadera.


----------



## chemarin (6 Feb 2020)

El daño que hacéis al hilo citando y debatiendo con dos retrasados mentales progres como @Voodoo y @Incorrezto es brutal, el hecho de que discutáis algunos de vosotros con ellos me hace dudar de vuestra inteligencia e incluso de que no seáis también torpedeadores pagados por el sistema. Una cosa es destapar incoherencias o fallos en la documentación, otra es perderse con delincuentes progres que te acaban hablando de lo malo que es Franco aunque no venga a cuento en el hilo.


----------



## Demodé (6 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Os voy a sugerir algo más efectivo. Tengo la corazonada de que es la veta buena.
> 
> Es el caso* 576*.
> 
> ...



Contáctale a través de Legálitas, seguro que atienden el caso viendo el temita...
De todas maneras muchas víctimas deben saberlo, y si lo saben o lo suponen quizá no sería por haber llevado una vida completamente inmaculada......


----------



## Demodé (6 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ojo que no hay que caer en eso de son borregos y pobrecitos que se burlan, no no. ¿Quién te dice a ti que no se dedican a participar en tramas como la del expediente Royuela? Ya sea porque son encubridores, cómplices o autores. ¿Quién te dice que no son masones o miembros de cualquier otra secta satánica?
> 
> En España hay seis millones de psicópatas puros y personalidades psicopáticas
> 
> Paco Abellán: "En España hay unas 100 sectas satánicas"



También dijo que varias muertes (magnicidios) de presidentes españoles desde Prim (cuya momia le pusieron dentadura postiza para ocultar pruebas en 2012 cuando el asesinato es de 1870) fueron un complot..... Y dónde está Abellán? Ha fallecido el año pasado


----------



## Demodé (6 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Ya he explicado los pormenores de este caso en particular. No tiene nada que ver con eso que dices. La culpa de esta chica es haber tenido un romance con la persona equivocada y que la relación se acabara deteriorando. Con un cualquiera no habría tenido más consecuencias y ahora seguiría viva.. Con un fiscal jefe bien "relacionado", acabó muerta.
> 
> Por otro lado no entiendo qué tiene que cambiar para no comunicarselo ahora y hacerlo más adelante. Es exactamente igual.



Del trabajo de Mena no sabría nada. Murió asesinada, la culpa es de quien la mató.


Stock Option dijo:


> ¿Del 11M no hay ningún expediente?
> 
> PSOE, masonería, drogaína, cloacas de Interior...



Y de Alcásser?


----------



## renko (6 Feb 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> Contáctale a través de Legálitas, seguro que atienden el caso viendo el temita...
> De todas maneras muchas víctimas deben saberlo, y si lo saben o lo suponen quizá no sería por haber llevado una vida completamente inmaculada......



Si, claro. Llamo a Legálitas y les digo, " Me pones con tu presidente ??? Gracias..... no te jode  Llegar a ese tio por esa via es imposible.

Apostaría que ningun familiar de ninguna victima sabe todavía que esto ha salido. Ni los que piensan que su muerte fue natural o accidental, ni los que encargaron sus muertes.


----------



## renko (6 Feb 2020)

Yo no tengo miedo.

Si alguien consigue un mail o telefono.... o lo que sea, de *Cecilio Moral Bello*, que me lo pase. Yo me encargo de todo.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (6 Feb 2020)

A ver si Trump se apiada de nosotros.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2020)

chemarin dijo:


> El daño que hacéis al hilo citando y debatiendo con dos retrasados mentales progres como @Voodoo y @Incorrezto es brutal, el hecho de que discutáis algunos de vosotros con ellos me hace dudar de vuestra inteligencia e incluso de que no seáis también torpedeadores pagados por el sistema. Una cosa es destapar incoherencias o fallos en la documentación, otra es perderse con delincuentes progres que te acaban hablando de lo malo que es Franco aunque no venga a cuento en el hilo.



Te entiendo pero no hay mal que por bien no venga, da salseo al hilo que al final a quien menos y a quien más le gusta y le entretiene por lo que vuelve a entrar e incluso lo comparte.

También sirve para demostrar que algunos sujetos pueden ser retrasados mentales progres como bien dices y/o encubridores, cómplices e incluso autores de algunos de los asesinatos, esto último puede resultar difícil de creer pero los datos son los datos : 

En España hay seis millones de psicópatas puros y personalidades psicopáticas


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2020)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> A ver si Trump se apiada de nosotros.



Trump era amigo de Jeffrey Epstein, no digo más...

El abuso de más de 80 niñas de Epstein, el amigo de Trump y Clinton

La «isla de las orgías» de Jeffrey Epstein

Las fotos inéditas de la isla privada de Jeffrey Epstein

Ojo que de esta trama de Epstein también se puede sacar mucha mierda, está toda la gente importante y famosa acusada :

El príncipe Andrés abandona la vida pública por el escándalo del caso Epstein


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (6 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Trump era amigo de Jeffrey Epstein, no digo más...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 227472
> 
> ...



Trump expulsó a Epstein de su club en cuanto supo que tipo de fiestas hacia en la isla, a la que por cierto no voló 57 veces como los Clinton.

Llevan meses queriendo meter la trola de que Trump era amigo de Epstein , cuando es el mayor enemigo de la trama pedosatánica que gobierna el mundo desde hace décadas.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2020)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Trump expulsó a Epstein de su club en cuanto supo que tipo de fiestas hacia en la isla, a la que por cierto no voló 57 veces como los Clinton.
> 
> Llevan meses queriendo meter la trola de que Trump era amigo de Epstein , cuando es el mayor enemigo de la trama pedosatánica que gobierna el mundo desde hace décadas.



Una imagen vale más que mil palabras, tienes cuatro...


----------



## ¡Viva la Robolusión! (6 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Yo no tengo miedo.
> 
> Si alguien consigue un mail o telefono.... o lo que sea, de *Cecilio Moral Bello*, que me lo pase. Yo me encargo de todo.



En FB hay un perfil que puede que sea él.


----------



## zonacero (6 Feb 2020)

Absolutamente increíble

documentos supuestamente originales 

1.- DOCUMENTOS TRIBUNAL SUPREMO
DE JUSTICIA DE CATALUÑA

pg. 13

http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/LIBRO-ROJO-3.pdf

En cuanto al baile de fechas es lo habitual, ya que la mejor forma de impedir investigaciones, es variando datos y datas.


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Feb 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Anda que no te ha costado decir de donde lo has sacado cuando desde el principio decías que lo habías sacado del enlace que puse yo.
> 
> ¿Algo que reconocer?



pero chaval, si ese enlace le pusiste tú, o uno de vosotros.


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Feb 2020)

chemarin dijo:


> El daño que hacéis al hilo citando y debatiendo con dos retrasados mentales progres como @Voodoo y @Incorrezto es brutal, el hecho de que discutáis algunos de vosotros con ellos me hace dudar de vuestra inteligencia e incluso de que no seáis también torpedeadores pagados por el sistema. Una cosa es destapar incoherencias o fallos en la documentación, otra es perderse con delincuentes progres que te acaban hablando de lo malo que es Franco aunque no venga a cuento en el hilo.



pues fachita, el que ha sacado al franco has sido tu.

y si, era un hijodeputa jefe de una banda de asesinos de masas, ya que preguntas.


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Yo no tengo miedo.
> 
> Si alguien consigue un mail o telefono.... o lo que sea, de *Cecilio Moral Bello*, que me lo pase. Yo me encargo de todo.



si le escribes a la antigua a la sede de su empresa, seguro que al menos su secretaria abre el sobre.


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> algunos sujetos pueden ser retrasados mentales progres como bien dices y/o encubridores, cómplices e incluso autores de algunos de los asesinatos,



jajajaja otra vez me llamas asesino y, si no te denuncio, es que es verdad.

pringao


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Feb 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Mira el documento por tí mismo.
> 
> Mena manda al sargento Ruiz el asesinato del periodista Antonio Herrero Lima de la COPE – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
> 
> ...



de aquí he sacado la captura de pantalla.

pincha tu enlace, vete dando a siguiente hasta que aparezca la página de la captura, y luego vuelves a chuparme la polla.


----------



## hurdygurdy (6 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pero chaval, si ese enlace le pusiste tú, o uno de vosotros.



A ver, que te has equivocado de documento, por esta vez seré clemente y no comunicaré tu error a la Logia. Cuando le das a "next" el documento no avanza a la siguiente página, sino que cambias a otro documento o expediente, de ahí la confusión. A ver si al fin localizas el "expediente" sobre Antonio Herrero y lo puedes leer, porque es para mear y no echar gota.


----------



## Manufacturer (6 Feb 2020)

Up,up,Up...


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> A ver, que te has equivocado de documento, por esta vez seré clemente y no comunicaré tu error a la Logia. Cuando le das a "next" el documento no avanza a la siguiente página, sino que cambias a otro documento o expediente, de ahí la confusión. A ver si al fin localizas el "expediente" sobre Antonio Herrero y lo puedes leer, porque es para mear y no echar gota.



como que voy a perder tiempo buceando y pillando un sida telemático.

la carga de la prueba recae en los creyentes, y no son convincentes.

lo de la niña de 6 o 15 años, según, me ha matado. no saben ni copiar los datos de la prensa.


----------



## hurdygurdy (6 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> como que voy a perder tiempo buceando y pillando un sida telemático.
> 
> la carga de la prueba recae en los creyentes, y no son convincentes.
> 
> lo de la niña de 6 o 15 años, según, me ha matado. no saben ni copiar los datos de la prensa.



Dudo mucho que estos discípulos de Torrente controlen mucho sobre virus informáticos, pero te lo resumo someramente. El primer documento es una hoja supuestamente manuscrita por Mena, donde ordena a su sicario de cabecera "la eliminación física del periodista Antonio Herrero". Los demás documentos están manuscritos (con redondelitos sobre las íes) y firmados por el sicario, donde va relatando los pormenores del caso con datos sacados de las noticias de la época: cómo va a matarlo, cómo ha sido un éxito la misión, cómo ha sido el entierro, cómo ha conseguido la colaboración del forense para falsear el informe, etc. 

A estos documentos hay que darles toda credibilidad. Aunque hayan sido aportados dos personas con un largo historial delictivo, incluyendo una condena de cárcel por falsedad documental, es bien sabido que lo habitual entre los miembros de las organizaciones criminales es que dejen registrado de puño y letra todas sus fechorías.


----------



## hurdygurdy (6 Feb 2020)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> A ver si Trump se apiada de nosotros.




Muy bueno  

Edito: pues parece que va en serio, es uno de esos que sigue creyendo que Trump es el azote del NWO.


----------



## L.RAMOS (6 Feb 2020)

Estoy dispuesto a hacerle llegar la información al tal Bello a través de linkdin, seguro que él mismo o la persona que le gestione eso lo va a ver, pero por favor, sé que por aquí hay foreros que saben de leyes y estas movidas, ¿alguna recomendación?


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> jajajaja otra vez me llamas asesino y, si no te denuncio, es que es verdad.
> 
> pringao



No te he llamado eso, y vuelves a manipular usando falacias lógicas, vaya masonazo...


----------



## L.RAMOS (6 Feb 2020)

Jodeeeeeer.......vaya tela. Sólo esto ya merece un hilo propio. Acojonante.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Estoy dispuesto a hacerle llegar la información al tal Bello a través de linkdin, seguro que él mismo o la persona que le gestione eso lo va a ver, pero por favor, sé que por aquí hay foreros que saben de leyes y estas movidas, ¿alguna recomendación?



Petar el Twitter y el Youtube a comentarios a Aitor Guisasola del canal de Youtube : "Un abogado contra la demagogia", le mete mucha caña a los políticos y a la partidocracia, lo malo que no ha subido ni un vídeo sobre el expediente Royuela, otro abogado similar es uno que tiene un canal que se llama : "La guarida del zorro", es de la escuela de Trevijano, este mete aún más caña a los políticos y partidocracia, lo malo que se le percibe muy oficialista, son los dos que conozco que sepan de leyes, por intentarlo con estos...


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 227532
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 227533
> ...



Y recordemos que esto es lo poco que se ha descubierto, la de mierda que tiene que haber por ahí bien guardada y otra tanta ya eliminada, porque hay que tener en cuenta que esos criminales deben de estar destruyendo pruebas desde que los Royuela están compartiendo la información.


----------



## zonacero (6 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 227532
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 227533
> ...



En 2006 había movimientos extraños en la GLE 

En enero algo pasó mirad la cantidad de veces que se capturó el weg.archive

Wayback Machine

llama la atención un artículo que no sale "Último documento introducido: "La Calumnia "...." fue eliminado

Wayback Machine


----------



## Debunker (6 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Os voy a sugerir algo más efectivo. Tengo la corazonada de que es la veta buena.
> 
> Es el caso* 576*.
> 
> ...




Es profesor en le Universidad Pontificia Comillas, parece ser que sigue dando clases y aparece como contactarlo, 

Despacho: OD 418





Teléfono: 91 5422800 ext 2289





Correo electrónico:cmoralicade.comillas.edu 

¿qué nos animamos a contactar? 

Varios foreros han hecho propuestas pero nadie se moja , venga quién hace este contacto?


----------



## Debunker (6 Feb 2020)

Por cierto el tal Cecilio Moral Bello es un cerebrito 

"
- Catedrático en la Facultad de Ciencias Económicas y Empresariales.

- Director del Programa Máster Universitario en Finanzas.

- Presidente de la Asociación Española del Mercado de Valores.

- Presidente de International Technical & Financial Institute.

- Consejero independiente de Legálitas.

- Consejero de la Icade Bussines School.

Anteriormente:

Analista de Inversiones en el Banco Atlántico (1975 - 1980).

- Gestor de Patrimonios en el Banco Atlántico (1978 - 1983).

- Director General de Atlántica de Servicios Bursátiles (Hasta 1986).

- Director General en Société Générale de Banque en Espagne (Hasta 1990).

- Secretario General de la Asociación Española del Mercado de Valores (Hasta 1999).


----------



## CesareLombroso (6 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Por cierto el tal Cecilio Moral Bello es un cerebrito
> 
> "
> - Catedrático en la Facultad de Ciencias Económicas y Empresariales.
> ...




OPUS? Por la epoca tiene pinta


----------



## Debunker (6 Feb 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> OPUS? Por la epoca tiene pinta




Bueno veo que por sus cargos y preparación es ideal, debe tener contactos en el cielo y en el infierno.

Si es del Opus espero que esté en disposición de atacar este tema, aunque a decir verdad yo no entiendo nada de la actividad del Opus y mucho menos de la masonería que siempre he creído que era una magufada, si fuera masón por lo que he visto en el expediente Royuela no nos comemos ni una rosca, pero digo yo que hay que probar.


----------



## CesareLombroso (6 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 227532
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 227533
> ...




Basura masonica psicopata.

Yo me alegro de ser ultraderechista, para estos “tolerantes” “socialistas”, no merecemos vivir ni justicia ni ese pobre yonky tenia el derecho a la reinsercion, cosa que si le dan a los cientificamente imposibles de reinsertar, psicopatas violadores reincidentes.

Cuando bien hizo nuestro Invicto Caudillo en librarnos de esta escoria inmunda y putera varias decadas.

VIVA EL FASCIO REDENTOR!!!

Royuela, si lees esto contactame. Soy de los tuyos y tambien un perseguido.

Cristo y Jose Antonio murieron por nosotros.

HONOR Y GLORIA!!!

VCR


----------



## Debunker (6 Feb 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Basura masonica psicopata.
> 
> Yo me alegro de ser ultraderechista, para estos “tolerantes” “socialistas”, no merecemos vivir ni justicia ni ese pobre yonky tenia el derecho a la reinsercion, cosa que si le dan a los cientificamente imposibles de reinsertar, psicopatas violadores reincidentes.
> 
> ...




Bueno yo no soy nada de eso que eres tú, pero si de derechas y sobre todo defensora a ultranza de la unidad de España y acabo de leer que el gran, gran destructor de España y nuestra ruina, ese hdgp que es Sánchez , dice que, "
*«Un honor»*
El presidente del Gobierno se ha desecho en halagos a Torra. Así, ha empezado su intervención ante la prensa destacando que vivía un *«sentimiento de honor» *para reunirse con el jefe del ejecutivo autonómico."

Además dice que la ley por si sola no basta , es que no aguanto a ese tío y no entiendo como entre todos hemos dejado en sus manos a España y a nosotros mismos, ese tío tiene que ser satánico.


----------



## renko (6 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Es profesor en le Universidad Pontificia Comillas, parece ser que sigue dando clases y aparece como contactarlo,
> 
> Despacho: OD 418
> 
> ...



Ya he mandado mails a ese correo. No ha habido respuesta. Ya no trabaja en Comillas.


----------



## Debunker (6 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Ya he mandado mails a ese correo. No ha habido respuesta. Ya no trabaja en Comillas.



Pues menos mal que lo dices porque estaba dando algo de tiempo para ver quien le ponía el cascabel al gato y sino había voluntarios, lo haría yo.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (6 Feb 2020)

A ver, si se sigue el relato de la Historia no ha existido 'unidad de España' desde las cortes da Cádiz, hace más de 200 años, apelar a un tiempo pasado todavía más alejado no es serio, es infantil. En el devenir del supuesto progreso ha sido necesario para el Poder crear, mantener, y fomentar la división, no sólo en el pueblo español, en toda Europa, todos los países han experimentado el que más y el que menos el terrorismo radical (sea de izquierdas o de derechas, se trata de 'operaciones de inteligencia' para mantener precisamente esa división social irresoluble) .Es iluso pensar que el caso Royuela es el quid de la cuestión. El poder es así, violento, corrupto, inmisericorde. Sánchez es un psicópata como lo es Aznar, el OPUS es la misma basura que la Masoneria. En esto estamos por la VERDAD no por la ideología, sea cual sea ésta es doctrina, mejor lo vais superando, y avanzaremos más rápido.


----------



## L.RAMOS (6 Feb 2020)

Cada cual por lo suyo y con sus raíces e ideas, lo que al final cuenta son los valores. Yo no voy más allá de la autarquía interna y el amor a mi gente, a mi tierra, y a mi lengua que es el reflejo de mi alma y mi mente. Me cansé de ideologías podridas, me cansé de política tramposa, de historia mentirosa y manipuladora. La dignidad, la justicia, la gratitud, la honestidad, el buen sentido, el buen hacer, lugares comunes de la gente común, eso es lo que vale para mí.

Es inadmisible que esta gentuza haga y deshaga, incluyendo vidas humanas, algunas inocentes, a costa de nuestros lomos. Inadmisible. Es inadmisible que estos psicópatas jueguen con nuestras vidas y las de nuestras familias a su antojo, mientras millones desgastamos nuestras ilusiones, esfuerzo y esperanzas día tras día, año tras año. Que lo hagan entre ellos ya es terrible, pero de ningún modo a nuestra costa. 

Esto tiene que salir a la luz y hay que exigir que se investigue. Es imprescindible que todo español honrado tenga la información disponible para poder actuar en consecuencia, para poder hacerse responsable de su libertad y la de sus semejantes. Es necesario que el pueblo español reclame su soberanía, su humanidad. Es necesario desde hace décadas, hoy más que mañana. Es momento de que la gente de bien tome las riendas. Al precio que sea, pues está demostradísimo que el precio que estamos pagando y que vamos a pagar, es mucho peor.

Pensemos de qué forma le transmitimos la información al linkedin, en serio que eso puede funcionar, la gente suele estar atenta en esa red. quizás si cada cual con su perfil le envía amistosamente un enlace y una breve explicación, al tipo le salten las alarmas. Pero qué, qué le decimos y qué le enviamos.


----------



## Debunker (6 Feb 2020)

De la misma universidad, 

Despacho: AA 23 / C-310
Teléfono: +34 91 542 28 00 ext. 2171
Correo electrónico: cmoral@insidewashington.net


----------



## Debunker (6 Feb 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> A ver, si se sigue el relato de la Historia no ha existido 'unidad de España' desde las cortes da Cádiz, hace más de 200 años, apelar a un tiempo pasado todavía más alejado no es serio, es infantil. En el devenir del supuesto progreso ha sido necesario crear, mantener, y fomentar la división, no sólo en el pueblo español, en toda Europa, todos los países han experimentado el que más y el que menos el terrorismo radical (sea de izquierdas o de derechas, se trata de 'operaciones de inteligencia' para mantener precisamente esa división social insoluble) .Es iluso pensar que el caso Royuela es el quid de la cuestión. El poder es así, violento, corrupto, inmisericorde. Sánchez es un psicópata como lo es Aznar, el OPUS es la misma basura que la Masoneria. En esto estamos por la VERDAD no por la ideología, sea cual sea ésta es doctrina, mejor lo vais superando, y avanzaremos más rápido.




Bueno es tu opinión pero no la mía, yo no digo que la derecha sean angelitos, pero lo de estos progres es demasiado para mi body por múltiples cosas, no son ni comunistas es mucho peor y algo he vivido del comunismo en carne y se de lo que hablo.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (6 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Bueno es tu opinión pero no la mía, yo no digo que la derecha sean angelitos, pero lo de estos progres es demasiado para mi body por múltiples cosas, no son ni comunistas es mucho peor y algo he vivido del comunismo en carne y se de lo que hablo.



Mira Debunker, esto de ''matar'' no es algo de 'uno o ninguno'....matar es matar, acabar con la vida de las personas, asesinos los hay con todos los ''-istas'' que quieras, yo no hago diferencias con la GENTUZA.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Bueno yo no soy nada de eso que eres tú, pero si de derechas y sobre todo defensora a ultranza de la unidad de España y acabo de leer que el gran, gran destructor de España y nuestra ruina, ese hdgp que es Sánchez , dice que, "
> *«Un honor»*
> El presidente del Gobierno se ha desecho en halagos a Torra. Así, ha empezado su intervención ante la prensa destacando que vivía un *«sentimiento de honor» *para reunirse con el jefe del ejecutivo autonómico."
> 
> Además dice que la ley por si sola no basta , es que no aguanto a ese tío y no entiendo como entre todos hemos dejado en sus manos a España y a nosotros mismos, ese tío tiene que ser satánico.



Una imagen vale más que mil palabras, sino fuese porque existe internet, esta gente provocaba un genocidio :


----------



## Debunker (6 Feb 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Mira Debunker, esto de ''matar'' no es algo de 'uno o ninguno'....matar es matar, acabar con la vida de las personas, asesinos los hay con todos los ''-istas'' que quieras, yo no hago diferencias con la GENTUZA.



Este caso no tiene ideología, matan por quitarse gente molesta en intereses privados pero quien los comete están en la ideología de el socialismo de izquierdas. Por razones comerciales he visitado hace ya algunos años países como Rumanía, Bulgaria o la misma Rusia y de verdad es algo increíble lo poco que vale una vida humana en esos países, la destrucción medio ambiental, una corrupción sideral por la cara y en abierto ni se molestaban en ocultarlo y todo, una pura pesadilla, yo no lo podía creer. Yo lo comparaba con la dictadura franquista y era como el blanco y el negro y eso a pesar de todos los crímenes que se achacan a Franco

La verdad nos interesa para que paguen por sus crímenes, aparte de depurar responsabilidades, la mejor forma es que no ostenten el poder al menos por un periodo suficiente para que se rehabiliten y sepan que no son impunes, de otra forma la verdad solo sirve de papel de aseo.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (6 Feb 2020)

¿Qué vale una vida en USA (donde las prisiones son un negociako), o en México, Colombia? La misma Italia es diez veces más corrupta y más violenta que España. Es el capitalismo, es el materialismo lo que destruye el valor humano, el socialismo sea de corte nacionalista (los fascismos) o internacionalista (los comunismos) es por definición un ultraje al individuo y a la libertad, es la esclavitud con buenas palabras. El color caki (los uniformes todos) no conoce de manifiestos sino de pólvora y muerte o sumisión.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Es necesario que el pueblo español reclame su soberanía, su humanidad. Es necesario desde hace décadas, hoy más que mañana. Es momento de que la gente de bien tome las riendas. Al precio que sea, pues está demostradísimo que el precio que estamos pagando y que vamos a pagar, es mucho peor.



Has dado en el clavo pero hay que ir más allá.

*Voy a decir algo que es de máxima importancia, ha pasado completamente desapercibido en otros mensajes ya que no lo he desarrollado y puse directamente los vídeos que lo explican a la perfección. *

Como comenté páginas atrás, debemos convertirnos en soberanos como lo son los dinásticos, hay una gran diferencia entre soberano y ciudadano, el soberano es el que no se rige por el iuspositivismo, es inviolable ante la ley (leyes positivas), por ejemplo : Felipe VI.

El ciudadano es el que se rige por el iuspositivismo, por eso le afecta la ley (leyes positivas),por ejemplo : Cualquiera de nosotros.

Obviar esto es un gran error porque no se va hacia el meollo de la cuestión : Para que existan poderosos deben de existir esclavos. Y sí, los ciudadanos somos esclavos ya que estamos sometidos a leyes arbitrarias de un hombre basadas en su subjetividad : iuspositivismo. Por lo que si se acepta cumplir las leyes escritas por un ser humano semejante a ti, se acepta la esclavitud, esto no es una opinión, es un hecho objetivo.

*¿En qué momento nos convertimos en esclavos? *

En el momento en el que se crea una identidad legal vinculada a nosotros, nosotros somos un ser humano, no somos un documento legal andante. La primera identidad legal que se crea es el certificado de nacimiento, imaginaros que el Estado es el tablero del monopoly y que en el momento en el que se realiza el certificado de nacimiento automáticamente se añade una nueva ficha en el tablero. Dicha ficha coincide con nosotros en nombre y apellidos, por lo que ingenuamente respondemos por ella y la damos vida,

*¿Cuál es la prueba para darse cuenta de que somos esclavos? *

Los impuestos. La identidad legal que el Estado nos atribuye y que nosotros damos vida inconscientemente es propiedad del Estado, el cual tiene sus normas y una de ellas es que los ciudadanos tienen que darle dinero de manera obligada a través de los impuestos.

*¿Podemos dejar de ser esclavos?*

Por supuesto, basta con no reconocer la identidad legal que el Estado te atribuye a ti, no hay ninguna ley positiva que te obligue a reconocer la identidad legal.

El gran problema de hacer esto es que automáticamente quedas EXCLUIDO DEL SISTEMA, quedas completamente marginado, es el precio a pagar por preferir volar fuera de la jaula más grande jamás creada.

*En un futuro haré un hilo hablando sobre este tema, para finalizar os dejo vídeos que explican todo esto, reconozco que no es fácil de asimilar pero si te paras a pensarlo, es la verdad.



*


----------



## Debunker (6 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Has dado en el clavo pero hay que ir más allá.
> 
> *Voy a decir algo que es de máxima importancia, ha pasado completamente desapercibido en otros mensajes ya que no lo he desarrollado y puse directamente los vídeos que lo explican a la perfección. *
> 
> ...




La idea la veo guay, pero como se puede comer sin identidad?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 227532
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 227533
> ...



Da miedo la forma de escribir; reconoce explicitamente la maldad de todo el asunto, pero lo escribe de un modo que parece familiar y entrañable, necesitado de ayuda por circunstancias.

Acojona, macho.

No sé si este cinismo se debe a incapacidad de entender lo que es bueno y malo, o es directamente una burlesca forma de escribir


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> La idea la veo guay, pero como se puede comer sin identidad?



Identidad tenemos todos y es nuestra cara, sobre todo la mirada. Otra cosa es la identidad legal, sin identidad legal se puede comer pero queda uno socialmente marginado.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Da miedo la forma de escribir; reconoce explicitamente la maldad de todo el asunto, pero lo escribe de un modo que parece familiar y entrañable, necesitado de ayuda por circunstancias.
> 
> Acojona, macho.
> 
> No sé si este cinismo se debe a incapacidad de entender lo que es bueno y malo, o es directamente una burlesca forma de escribir



Me ha recordado a los típicos progres que se creen con una superioridad moral respecto a los demás y por ello si tuvieran poder harían auténticas tropelías, abundan mucho por Twitter, son puros psicópatas.


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Si, claro. Llamo a Legálitas y les digo, " Me pones con tu presidente ??? Gracias..... no te jode  Llegar a ese tio por esa via es imposible.
> 
> Apostaría que ningun familiar de ninguna victima sabe todavía que esto ha salido. Ni los que piensan que su muerte fue natural o accidental, ni los que encargaron sus muertes.




Se puede mandar una carta por correo ordinario a la atención personal del presidente. Hay bastantes posibilidades de que le llegue:

LEGÁLITAS, ASISTENCIA LEGAL, S.L., NIF B82305848 y domicilio social en Pozuelo de Alarcón, Avenida Leopoldo Calvo-Sotelo Bustelo, 6, 28224 de Madrid


----------



## MellamanPACO_pacomé (6 Feb 2020)

Si esto es cierto, espero y deseo que llegue pronto el día en el que toda la burocracia la maneje un ordenador cuántico con principios. No matar, no robar, proteger al indefenso, proteger el medio ambiente, repartir la riqueza, imparcialidad. Evidentemente, tendría sus fallos, pero benditos fallos. El humano es peor, cada uno, tiene sus principios y los que nos gobiernan, carecen de ellos. Hoy en día quien cree a una persona, nadie, las máquinas mienten, nos van a desbancar en todos los ámbitos y sino al tiempo


----------



## allseeyingeye (6 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Alguien comenó que esa postura de brazos cruzados, con solo 3 dedos (en vez de la natural de 4) es simbología masónica.
> 
> No sé decir con certeza, pero llevad cuidado si lo intentais



a mi me da dado tambien la impresion de que podia ser
no veo ningun simbolo ni nada
pero se da un aire
todo esto PEDRADA digo, a saber en verdad
pero no lo descartaeis
de todas formas habra masones y masones
y buena cosa seria que se fueran POSICIONADO a ver que leches estan
si al crecimiento y desarrollo personal / social
o al servicio de la secta/mafia de turno cualesquiera que fuera


----------



## allseeyingeye (6 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Trump era amigo de Jeffrey Epstein, no digo más...
> 
> El abuso de más de 80 niñas de Epstein, el amigo de Trump y Clinton
> 
> ...








 esta era fake
esta pegado sobreimpreso el epstein sobre la otra foto

Ver archivo adjunto 227475


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Es profesor en le Universidad Pontificia Comillas, parece ser que sigue dando clases y aparece como contactarlo,
> 
> Despacho: OD 418
> 
> ...



pero si es tan fácil como imprimir algo, meterlo en un sobre, ponerle un sello y enviarlo por correo a legalitas a nombre del presidente.
la secretaría lo abre seguro, otra cosa es que se lo pase a alguien.

eso si, sin nada manuscrito y todo manejado con guantes y un gorro para el pelo.

de tela o aluminio, al gusto.


----------



## Conde Duckula (6 Feb 2020)

chemarin dijo:


> El daño que hacéis al hilo citando y debatiendo con dos retrasados mentales progres como @Voodoo y @Incorrezto es brutal, el hecho de que discutáis algunos de vosotros con ellos me hace dudar de vuestra inteligencia e incluso de que no seáis también torpedeadores pagados por el sistema. Una cosa es destapar incoherencias o fallos en la documentación, otra es perderse con delincuentes progres que te acaban hablando de lo malo que es Franco aunque no venga a cuento en el hilo.



Pues lo siento si te ha molestado. Mi intención no es ensuciar el hilo. Pero al menos a mí me sirve para saber qué esos dos personajes en concreto tienen implicación personal. No digo que sean ellos mismos sicarios. Pero que están a las órdenes de alguien y no son conervoluntarios. Ahora lo tengo claro.


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Feb 2020)

joder si en el post de arriba os he solucionado un problemón que teníais.


----------



## Jony (6 Feb 2020)




----------



## allseeyingeye (6 Feb 2020)

joder, les falta servicio post venta y segumiento de satisfaccion del cliente

es que es eso, lo que SOBRECOGE DE ESTO (presunto aun) CASO No es tanto ya LA TRAMA

si no LA CANTIDAD DE PEÑA dispuesta a colaborar y hacer encargos


----------



## Manufacturer (6 Feb 2020)

Virgen santa, la de hijos que mandaron matar a sus padres, brutal.


----------



## teomagno (6 Feb 2020)

Me quedo por aquí


----------



## Descansa Hombre (6 Feb 2020)

Jony dijo:


>



asesinato n.446 Lluis Mª Creixell Roget encarga el asesinato de su madre Cristina Roget Pruna

el tal Lluis Mª tiene Facebook, acabo de enviarle el video...si alguien quiere añadir algo ahí dejo el enlace.


https://www.facebook.com/lluismaria.creixell
lo mismo cuando abra los mensajes se lleva la sorpresa de su vida ¿vosotros qué creéis?


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Feb 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> asesinato n.446 Lluis Mª Creixell Roget encarga el asesinato de su madre Cristina Roget Pruna
> 
> el tal Lluis Mª tiene Facebook, acabo de enviarle el video...si alguien quiere añadir algo ahí dejo el enlace.
> Ver archivo adjunto 227761
> ...



habria que enviárselo a sus hermanos


----------



## allseeyingeye (6 Feb 2020)

esto va como


camino de ser el 8KUN español TURBO PACO A TOPE
a ver si la ENESEAC nos echan una manica si no la hay hechado ya xD




500 × 280














pero con una esencia propia

siempre desde los principios mas fundamentales del PAQUISMO y de todo lo PACO

tenemos nuestra propia indentidac cultural PACO


----------



## zonacero (6 Feb 2020)

http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/LIBRO-ROJO-3.pdf

PAG. 47

RECLUTANDO JUECES PARA LA MASONERÍA


----------



## Energia libre (6 Feb 2020)

Lo último de el Arconte


----------



## zonacero (6 Feb 2020)

Carta ... “si las notas
del Libro Rojo son auténticas y si lo son, pásame los
nombres de los que intervinieron en dichos delitos” 19-23

http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/LIBRO-ROJO-3.pdf


----------



## zonacero (6 Feb 2020)

...ordena ...... que abra ficheros de toda la situación
patrimonial de 286 magistrados.

Escrito ........
86 fichas de magistrados a quienes hacer ingresar en
la Masonería y dos ficheros más de 144 y 125 fichas
respectivamente referentes a magistrados.

Escrito a ..... que les haga saber a ciertos
magistrados que si no se ponen a las órdenes ...., lo van a pasar mal.

Escrito ordenando ....... para que hable con
......... porque hay dos magistrados que lo
van a pasar mal por no ponerse a sus órdenes

47-50

http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/LIBRO-ROJO-3.pdf


----------



## zonacero (6 Feb 2020)

Habla con ... 
que hable con la relacion de magistrados que te adjunto en los términos que le exponía en mi anterior escrito.

INTERESA CREAR UN GRUPO DE PODER DENTRO DE CATALUÑA PARA QUE NADA SE NOS ESCAPE


PG 52

http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/LIBRO-ROJO-3.pdf


----------



## Descansa Hombre (6 Feb 2020)

El tipo éste, Mena tiene ya una edad muy avanzada. No nos extrañe si le pasa algo en los próximos meses....(o semanas).


----------



## allseeyingeye (6 Feb 2020)

zonacero dijo:


> Carta ... “si las notas
> del Libro Rojo son auténticas y si lo son, pásame los
> nombres de los que intervinieron en dichos delitos” 19-23
> 
> http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/LIBRO-ROJO-3.pdf




joder xD
me ha costado unos segundos pillarlo
y aun no estoy seguro xD

osea que seria como Heroes de Silecio???

que ha escrito tantas y tantas canciones que los fans le recuerdan letras miticas
y el tio ya ni sabe sin son suyas xDDDDD


----------



## zonacero (6 Feb 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> El tipo éste, Mena tiene ya una edad muy avanzada. No nos extrañe si le pasa algo en los próximos meses....(o semanas).



Hay muchísima gente implicada en temas económicos

Documentación – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


----------



## renko (6 Feb 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> asesinato n.446 Lluis Mª Creixell Roget encarga el asesinato de su madre Cristina Roget Pruna
> 
> el tal Lluis Mª tiene Facebook, acabo de enviarle el video...si alguien quiere añadir algo ahí dejo el enlace.
> Ver archivo adjunto 227761
> ...



Acaba de dar de baja su facebook !!!  Pinchad, ya vereis.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (6 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Acaba de borrar su facebook !!!  Pinchad, ya vereis.



¿?
Lo estoy viendo ahora
Su último post es de hace 9 horas
Ojo, puede que lo haga cuando vea el mensaje, sería bastante lógico.


----------



## Kantabron (6 Feb 2020)

Ya es curiosidad que en la última entrada, Ingresos por asesinatos del fiscal Mena 2, se hace referencia al bufete Arbitrium, a Monzer Alkassar y a Quique Sarassola como personas que hacen encargos recurrentes, y que sea este último precisamente la persona que entra con Raquel Sánchez Silva por primera vez a la casa donde esta muerto su marido y que sea también llamado a declarar como testigo en la muerte de Mario Buondo. Es una curiosidad simplemente.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Feb 2020)

Tambien aparece el apellido Godó, familia que controla el diario La Vanguardia.


----------



## renko (6 Feb 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> ¿?
> Lo estoy viendo ahora
> Su último post es de hace 9 horas
> Ojo, puede que lo haga cuando vea el mensaje, sería bastante lógico.



Ok, ha sido fallo mio por no haber ingresado. Por eso me salía que la pagina no existía. Sorry


----------



## Esse est deus (6 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Tambien aparece el apellido Godó, familia que controla el diario La Vanguardia.



El Grupo Godó tiene enorme peso económico y político, pero ese apellido puede tener muchas ramificaciones y estar muy extendido.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Feb 2020)

En uno de los primeros videos que subieron los Royuela, el padre afirma conocer la existencia de otros dos zulos con documentacion similar. Mas les vale que se hagan con ella lo mas rapidamente posible pues es evidente que Mena y sus secuaces no se van a quedar con los brazos cruzados.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Feb 2020)

La Vanguardia es de lo mas sionista que hay. Tiene a la Rahola, entre otros, como columnista.


----------



## renko (6 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> habria que enviárselo a sus hermanos



A lo mejor estaban todos de acuerdo.


----------



## Esse est deus (6 Feb 2020)

Este tipo de casos que ponen en jaque al poder real, si cada avance da signos de ser verdad y se extienden (de momento es enormemente residual todavía, quien lo está aireando en el fondo son cuatro gatos), es una herida que históricamente se ha cauterizado con graves crisis económicas o bélicas. Ante la amenaza a la hermandad, esta, provoca una fuertes descomposición socioeconómica que aleje el foco de atención del populacho y se preocupe por su hacienda o vida. No se va a dejar cazar la bestia tan facilmente, se revolverá como un jabalí y antes de morir va a intentar matar.


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> A lo mejor estaban todos de acuerdo.



o ninguno.


----------



## cagabandurrias (6 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Lo de este pais es deprimente, macho. Siempre dan ganas de tirar la toalla, sino fuese creyente.



No es sólo este país.
Ocurren cosas similares en todos.
Homo homini lupus.


----------



## renko (7 Feb 2020)

zonacero dijo:


> http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/LIBRO-ROJO-3.pdf
> 
> PAG. 47
> RECLUTANDO JUECES PARA LA MASONERÍA




Ya puse la lista con los 71 jueces reclutados para la masonería por Mena y el juez Santi Vidal (el juez indepe). Está en uno de los spoilers de la primera página.... (por cierto,entre ellos el juez Llarena !! )

Pues bien. Resulta que Mena igualmente le pedía a Ruiz que les siguiera los pasos para obtener mierda de ellos, amantes, vicios, ingresos injustificados en cuentas ctes., etc.... Todo para tenerlos pillados.

Bueno, pues uno de esos 71, *Sebastian Moralo Gallego*, Ruiz descubrió que era consumidor diario de cocaína, cosa de la que informó a Mena.

Sabeis donde ha terminado ese juez cocainómano y masón???? * Como magistrado del Tribunal Supremo  :*























C.G.P.J - Biografías

Sebastián Moralo, nuevo magistrado de la Sala IV del Tribunal Supremo


----------



## Esse est deus (7 Feb 2020)

Jony dijo:


>



Rosa María Guardilo Tortras

***
Yo no habría liquidado tu Biblioteca, hasta el 2 enero 2013

en una de 1 de junio de 1996 cuando fallece su marido, en que aparece como su afligida esposa Rosa María Guardiola, y luego en la suya propia de La Vanguardia de 30 de octubre de 2005 cuando se publica la esquela de su fallecimiento el día 29 a los 73 años.Aunque de nuevo la familia publica una nueva esquela el 27 de noviembre para una ulterior misa en recuerdo de la fallecida.
Aunque me decía Nuria que deje a los muertos en paz, creo tener razón al afirmar que en éste como en muchísimos casos la única huella internauta de una persona es su muerte. Los que en vida fueron ajenos al ciberespacio llegan a él solo cuando mueren.
No, si algún provecho he de sacar del error de comprar "Amor y caballos" es darle a Rosa María Guardiola Tortras un hueco de vida en el ciberespacio en este caso a través de un elemento molecular de su dinamitada biblioteca, de la que a mi me ha llegado un trozo, 

***

Qué sensaciones tan extrañas y tristes deja ponerse a buscar y encontrar estas cosas... Ójala fuese todo una gran mentira.


----------



## Uritorco (7 Feb 2020)

Uno de los asesinados en 2006 era Marcelino Coll Godo, crimen que le encargo a Mena su yerno. Me acabo de enterar mirando alguna hemeroteca que la esposa de este Godo era sobrina politica de Ernesto Maragall Noble, familiar de los Maragall de toda la vida, uno de los cuales aparece tambien en el expediente Royuela. Vamos, ni Falcon Crest esto.


----------



## Energia libre (7 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Acaba de dar de baja su facebook !!!  Pinchad, ya vereis.



Joder


----------



## Arretranco_70 (7 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> @Arretranco_70
> 
> Por tu forma de escribir me transmites que o estás bebido o estás furioso, estás haciendo afirmaciones dejando de lado argumentos que ya se han dicho y repetido. Tú quieres no creerlo, la cuestión, es por qué. Relájate, aquí nadie se está jugando nada, yo al menos ni de lejos.
> 
> ...



Sí, todo encaja.... Leer arriba.


----------



## cagabandurrias (7 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Cada cual por lo suyo y con sus raíces e ideas, lo que al final cuenta son los valores. Yo no voy más allá de la autarquía interna y el amor a mi gente, a mi tierra, y a mi lengua que es el reflejo de mi alma y mi mente. Me cansé de ideologías podridas, me cansé de política tramposa, de historia mentirosa y manipuladora. La dignidad, la justicia, la gratitud, la honestidad, el buen sentido, el buen hacer, lugares comunes de la gente común, eso es lo que vale para mí.
> 
> Es inadmisible que esta gentuza haga y deshaga, incluyendo vidas humanas, algunas inocentes, a costa de nuestros lomos. Inadmisible. Es inadmisible que estos psicópatas jueguen con nuestras vidas y las de nuestras familias a su antojo, mientras millones desgastamos nuestras ilusiones, esfuerzo y esperanzas día tras día, año tras año. Que lo hagan entre ellos ya es terrible, pero de ningún modo a nuestra costa.
> 
> ...



Desafortunadamente lo que le importa a la gente es la paguita extra, las vacaciones en Cancún, la serie de Netflix, el postureo, el móvil de última generación... hablarles de dignidad y justicia es como predicar en el desierto, a no ser que implique mejorar sus situaciones personales.

Les importa una mierda que hayan muerto mil personas asesinadas, eso sí, no les dejes sin internet o sin veterinario para el perrito, porque entonces si tendrían motivos para el desasosiego.


----------



## Energia libre (7 Feb 2020)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Este tipo de casos que ponen en jaque al poder real, si cada avance da signos de ser verdad y se extienden (de momento es enormemente residual todavía, quien lo está aireando en el fondo son cuatro gatos), es una herida que históricamente se ha cauterizado con graves crisis económicas o bélicas. Ante la amenaza a la hermandad, esta, provoca una fuertes descomposición socioeconómica que aleje el foco de atención del populacho y se preocupe por su hacienda o vida. No se va a dejar cazar la bestia tan facilmente, se revolverá como un jabalí y antes de morir va a intentar matar.



De acuerdo, pero no cree usted que ya esta pasando, para mi ajora mismo España, mi patria, es un estercolero, empocilgada por la chusma teaidora que la desgobierna.


----------



## cagabandurrias (7 Feb 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> asesinato n.446 Lluis Mª Creixell Roget encarga el asesinato de su madre Cristina Roget Pruna
> 
> el tal Lluis Mª tiene Facebook, acabo de enviarle el video...si alguien quiere añadir algo ahí dejo el enlace.
> Ver archivo adjunto 227761
> ...



Joder... cómo debe ser que alguien te acuse de encargar el asesinato de tu propia madre.
Para mear y no echar gota.


----------



## cagabandurrias (7 Feb 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> El tipo éste, Mena tiene ya una edad muy avanzada. No nos extrañe si le pasa algo en los próximos meses....(o semanas).



Yo no apostaba un duro por su vida.
El Establishment creo que estaría más tranquilo si Mena nos deja.


----------



## cagabandurrias (7 Feb 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> ¿?
> Lo estoy viendo ahora
> Su último post es de hace 9 horas
> Ojo, puede que lo haga cuando vea el mensaje, sería bastante lógico.



Yo he visto su Facebook.
Exdirector de oficina de CaixaBank.


----------



## Esse est deus (7 Feb 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> De acuerdo, pero no cree usted que ya esta pasando, para mi ajora mismo España, mi patria, es un estercolero, empocilgada por la chusma teaidora que la desgobierna.



La logia negra lleva trabajando desde que el mundo es mundo. No hay nada nuevo bajo el Sol. Desde Babilonia y siglos, muchos siglos antes. Si lees "Vidas de los doce césares" de Suetonio verás que es exáctamente lo mismo.


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Bien. Supongo que muchos ya conoceréis el asunto. Se trata de la gravísima trama corrupta que aparece en unos documentos que ha dado a conocer un tal Alberto Royuela.
> 
> Esos documentos pertenecerían al ex-fiscal jefe del TSJC* José María Mena Alvarez, *que los habría mantenido escondidos y que de una forma que sería largo de explicar ahora, habrían llegado a manos de Royuela.
> 
> ...



Abre una cuenta y te ingreso una donacion para que podais hacer rico a algun abogado charlatan.


----------



## cagabandurrias (7 Feb 2020)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Abre una cuenta y te ingreso una donacion para que podais hacer rico a algun abogado charlatan.



Intenta meterte tu dinerito por el culo. Es un tema serio.


----------



## allseeyingeye (7 Feb 2020)

https://youtu.be/KvpMVi1lC3c?t=7C.G.P.J - Biografías

Sebastián Moralo, nuevo magistrado de la Sala IV del Tribunal Supremo
[/QUOTE]


renko dijo:


> Ya puse la lista con los 71 jueces reclutados para la masonería por Mena y el juez Santi Vidal (el juez indepe). Está en uno de los spoilers de la primera página.... (por cierto,entre ellos el juez Llarena !! )
> 
> Pues bien. Resulta que Mena igualmente le pedía a Ruiz que les siguiera los pasos para obtener mierda de ellos, amantes, vicios, ingresos injustificados en cuentas ctes., etc.... Todo para tenerlos pillados.
> 
> ...





     que buena foto









HU HA!!


----------



## renko (7 Feb 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> que buena foto



La he escogido expresamente casi como prueba irrefutable de sus adicciones.


----------



## renko (7 Feb 2020)

No os perdais esto:

Entre 2004 y 2006 Mena ingresó en su cuenta del UBS suizo *22 millones y medio* por el trabajo de sicariado encargado por Sarasola (15 muertes), el bufete Arbitrium (31), y Monzer Al Kassar (32)

Aquí el desglose por meses:

Ingresos por asesinatos del fiscal Mena(2) – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


----------



## Uritorco (7 Feb 2020)

¿Hablamos de Sarasola hijo, Kike?


----------



## allseeyingeye (7 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> No os perdais esto:
> 
> Entre 2004 y 2006 Mena ingresó en su cuenta del UBS suizo *22 millones y medio* por el trabajo de sicariado encargado por Sarasola (15 muertes), el bufete Arbitrium (31), y Monzer Al Kassar (32)
> 
> ...



22 millones de presunto "bussines model" y cash flow sano ? 

hombre, no esta mal


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> No os perdais esto:
> 
> Entre 2004 y 2006 Mena ingresó en su cuenta del UBS suizo *22 millones y medio* por el trabajo de sicariado encargado por Sarasola (15 muertes), el bufete Arbitrium (31), y Monzer Al Kassar (32)
> 
> ...



Pues ya no hay secreto bancario en Suiza...


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Feb 2020)

¿Cuantos asesinatos ha habido en España en el período de los papeles?

Por comparar.


----------



## allseeyingeye (7 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ¿Cuantos asesinatos ha habido en España en el período de los papeles?
> 
> Por comparar.



entiendo que lo que ahi apareceria como asesianto en buena parte si no como cualquier otra cosa

"accidentes"
"muertes naturales"
o vaya ustec a saber


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Feb 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> entiendo que lo que ahi apareceria como asesianto en buena parte si no como cualquier otra cosa
> 
> "accidentes"
> "muertes naturales"
> o vaya ustec a saber



no, si ya supongo que de esos mil solo unos pocos estarán en los dos conjuntos.

pero es que sospecho que hubo muchos menos de mil en esos años por delincuencia común.


----------



## Uritorco (7 Feb 2020)

Felipe Gonzalez con Enrique Sarasola padre (arriba), y con el hijo, Kike Sarasola (abajo), amigos de toda la vida.

Sarasola padre fue uno de los mentores de la Fundación para la Ayuda contra la Droga, presidida por la reina doña Sofía y el teniente general *Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado*, con accionistas prominentes como el entonces propietario de los Vips, *Plácido Arango,* o el amigo y conocido testaferro del *rey Juan Carlos, Manuel Prado y Colón de Carvajal.

El origen de la fortuna de Enrique Sarasola, de íntimo amigo de Felipe González a representante de la "cultura del pelotazo"*


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Acaba de dar de baja su facebook !!!  Pinchad, ya vereis.



Está activo. Pero no deja escribir nada.


----------



## Uritorco (7 Feb 2020)

Creo que no deberiais asustar de momento a esa gente. Ya caeran por su propio peso.


----------



## Uritorco (7 Feb 2020)

¿Por qué se silencia el 'Expediente Royuela' en los grandes medios de comunicación? - El Diestro


----------



## Demodé (7 Feb 2020)

Kantabron dijo:


> Ya es curiosidad que en la última entrada, Ingresos por asesinatos del fiscal Mena 2, se hace referencia al bufete Arbitrium, a Monzer Alkassar y a Quique Sarassola como personas que hacen encargos recurrentes, y que sea este último precisamente la persona que entra con Raquel Sánchez Silva por primera vez a la casa donde esta muerto su marido y que sea también llamado a declarar como testigo en la muerte de Mario Buondo. Es una curiosidad simplemente.



De Alkassar mencionaron en vídeo leyendo los papeles que es un tipo peligroso y que ojo a Ruíz cuando quedase con él


----------



## Demodé (7 Feb 2020)

Última entrega hasta ahora y dicen que 1 familiar de víctima les ha contactado, que ya entonces cuando la muerte no les cuadraban cosas.........


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Feb 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> https://youtu.be/KvpMVi1lC3c?t=7C.G.P.J - Biografías
> 
> Sebastián Moralo, nuevo magistrado de la Sala IV del Tribunal Supremo






     que buena foto









HU HA!!

[/QUOTE]


A esa edad y no palma? Se de treintañeros que palmaron en el coche ( de ictus) por pasarse con el tema, nunca mejor dicho.

El vejestorio este se pone como la patiño y ahi sigue?


----------



## Bimmer (7 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Has dado en el clavo pero hay que ir más allá.
> 
> *Voy a decir algo que es de máxima importancia, ha pasado completamente desapercibido en otros mensajes ya que no lo he desarrollado y puse directamente los vídeos que lo explican a la perfección. *
> 
> ...



Por favor, dadle una oportunidad a esa información que os he compartido, ignorarla es comportarse como un perro que ladra y persigue a un coche, si el coche se para, el perro no sabe qué hacer.

Tenemos que tener un objetivo, no basta con exponer toda la mierda del Estado, hay que darle una solución y objetivamente hablando la solución es dejar de regirnos por el derecho positivo para pasar a regirnos por el derecho consuetudinario y el derecho natural.


----------



## Conde Duckula (7 Feb 2020)

No se si el señor Royuela le esto. Ahora no se si se ha comentado, pero por si acaso.
Sería interesante que en la portal web hubiera una página en la apareciera una lista de los nombres de los desaparecidos con las fechas así como un link al documento en el que aparecen.
El enlace a esta página se podría enviar a distintas asociaciones de desaparecidos por si a alguien le pudiera cuadrar la fecha de desaparición de un familiar con la fecha de desaparición del documento.

Se me ocurre que las chicas que fueron a abortar, entre otros, muy posiblemente estén en algún listado de desaparecidos.


----------



## Debunker (7 Feb 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> Última entrega hasta ahora y dicen que 1 familiar de víctima les ha contactado, que ya entonces cuando la muerte no les cuadraban cosas.........




Joder ¡ como puede haber tanto hdp en España? pagan para que maten a su padre, madre, hermano-a y a quien haga falta. Como pueden vivir con eso? 

Yo que no entendí que mi madre estaba a punto de morir, me ausenté del hospital y mi madre murió sin estar yo presente, no hay día que no lo recuerde y lo llore amargamente, no puedo perdonarme por ello, como puede un ser humano vivir con la carga de haber matado a tu madre o padre? tenemos lo que nos merecemos, la decadencia es total.


----------



## Manufacturer (7 Feb 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Yo no apostaba un duro por su vida.
> El Establishment creo que estaría más tranquilo si Mena nos deja.



Es que está clarísimo que va a fallecer próximamente por causas "naturales."

Este tío está en tiempo de descuento. Nos quedará el pesar de que no tendrá la muerte que merece.


----------



## allseeyingeye (7 Feb 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> que buena foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A esa edad y no palma? Se de treintañeros que palmaron en el coche ( de ictus) por pasarse con el tema, nunca mejor dicho.

El vejestorio este se pone como la patiño y ahi sigue?
[/QUOTE]


yo no voy a ser hipocrita
no voy a ser yo el que critique esas cosas   
no se si el hombre este toma o deja de tomar ni idea

yo tomaria 
e iria "siempre a tope 5.0" si yo fuese juez y si no lo fuese tambien
por que es para currar en cosas asi u hoy dia en casi cualquir cosa, hay que echarle un poco de salsa a la vida, por que si no te mueres antes del asco que que no lo otro  (segun circunstacias de cada cual)

nah hombre yo que se
a saber que entenderan los que hubieren redactado el presunto informe por "todos los dias"
es es de suponer que de ser asi o parecido
sera algo intermitente
por temporadas
y cualquiier persona con algo de cabeza y si las circunstancias personales, profesionales y demas se lo permiten, podria llegar a bajar el ritmo, tomarse descansos incluso largos o muy largos y mantener asi una saluc aceptable

pero vaya, claro esta que el tema no es ese
si no el eventual tema de la hipocresia en el presunto caso e que asi fuera


----------



## Debunker (7 Feb 2020)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Es que está clarísimo que va a fallecer próximamente por causas "naturales."
> 
> Este tío está en tiempo de descuento. Nos quedará el pesar de que no tendrá la muerte que merece.




Es lo mismo que desaparezca, la trama involucra a muchos, vengo ahora de los pdf de los asesinatos y el ex ministro de Justicia, Mariano Fernández Bermejo, tiene un montón de encargos de asesinatos, está también Belloc y un montón más de sociopsicópatas, policía científica y todo un entramado peor que la mafia siciliana, vamos que el "padrino" era un angelito al lado de esto, es increíble


----------



## allseeyingeye (7 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Joder ¡ como puede haber tanto hdp en España? pagan para que maten a su padre, madre, hermano-a y a quien haga falta. Como pueden vivir con eso?
> 
> Yo que no entendí que mi madre estaba a punto de morir, me ausenté del hospital y mi madre murió sin estar yo presente, no hay día que no lo recuerde y lo llore amargamente, no puedo perdonarme por ello, como puede un ser humano vivir con la carga de haber matado a tu madre o padre? tenemos lo que nos merecemos, la decadencia es total.




no bueno


Bimmer dijo:


> Por favor, dadle una oportunidad a esa información que os he compartido, ignorarla es comportarse como un perro que ladra y persigue a un coche, si el coche se para, el perro no sabe qué hacer.
> 
> Tenemos que tener un objetivo, no basta con exponer toda la mierda del Estado, hay que darle una solución y objetivamente hablando la solución es dejar de regirnos por el derecho positivo para pasar a regirnos por el derecho consuetudinario y el derecho natural.




si si , yo he "saltado" por encima de ella por que ya la habia visto
y toh eso vidrios
de hecho tengo varios links en bookmarks del tio de la derecha hablando sobre como en Atenas estaba una inscripcion que ponia "CUIDADO ENTRE EN LA ZONA DE LOS HOMBRES" o algo asi
como diciendo:



> entras en la zona left brain, ojito, aqui se viene a razonar en el discurso no a decir pavadas emocionales en los discursos sin ninguna coherencia logica



so pena de salir linchado si algun empezaba a soltar discursos sin la suficiente solidez argumental, como por lo visto le paso a no se que general
me parecio de ser cierto, bastante curioso
esto a tenor de como ahora cualquiera aparece un plato y suelta cualquier parida y todo va por likes y zascas pata tontos en twitter


----------



## L.RAMOS (7 Feb 2020)

Psicopatocracia. No es una democracia, no es una oligarquía, no es una dictadura. Es una psicopatocracia. Royuela lo dice firmemente en la entrevista con Celades. El único y verdadero dios de esta gente es el dinero. Es lo que más les duele que se les pueda quitar. Y no es broma, es literal. Es un estrato donde los que ostentan el poder se apuñalan unos a otros entre jijisjajas. A la vez, pareciera que asesinar es algo muy, muy serio, muy grave, pero la vida humana no tuviera valor alguno, más que el mercantil por supuesto. Que es indecente. Es demencial. Es la base del poder, la cúspide de la pirámide, el asesinato, el incesto, la traición, el abuso. Monos para los que otros monos somos ganado, literalmente. Ya lo han puesto antes, Homen homini lupus.

Y esto es lo que sabemos. Lo poco que sabemos. Hace un par de años salió una entrevista explícita con un banquero holandés, Ron Bernard, que hablaba de fiestas en las que se comían bebés y no se cuántas cosas más. En este caso se habla del tema de los abortos que son prácticamente sacrificios de bebés. Y lo que no sabremos, joder.

Cuando he visto lo del tipo del FB que encargó el asesinato de su madre, al que habéis enviado la información, os juro que se me ha dado la vuelta el estómago. Y eso que estoy bastante curado de espanto, pero hostias. Pensad la lógica de esto. Me quito de en medio a mis progenitores para absorber su dinero, su patrimonio, para tener más, simplemente con ese objetivo. Pero no es sólo eso.....es que desde ese instante estoy esperando el momento en que mis hijos me hagan lo mismo a mí. Es la vida humana acelerada a toda ostia, la biología transgredida y forzada al máximo para un único objetivo. Poseer más durante un rato. Que alguien me diga que no es vomitivo.


Se me ha venido algo....hay en la trama un tal Al-Kassar. Alcássar. Esto me ha llamado la atención. Como dato casual y curioso simplemente.

@Bimmer yo estoy al tanto del tema de la identidad, el concepto de "persona", el hecho de que somos "muertos", la ley marítima, etc y lo veo complicado. Ya me informé en su día y es un movidón. Aún así, es una información de la que está muy bien disponer.


----------



## Bimmer (7 Feb 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> no bueno
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así es, que sea tan fácil tener acceso a las redes sociales no es casualidad, no es lo mismo en absoluto red social como por ejemplo Twitter e Instagram que un foro como puede ser este, la red social destaca en un grandísimo número de usuarios y esto implica que las empresas se metan, entra en conjunto un ambiente de bienquedismo extremo en el que se aplaude la opinión mayoritaria pese a que sea una bazofia.

Uno de los objetivos de esto es que los más ignorantes, sectarios y adoctrinados que carecen de criterio y de pensamiento crítico, puedan dar su opinión y que esta sea respaldada por una gran mayoría similar en esas características, por lo que se crecen al decir cualquier subnormalidad al ver que tienen miles de RT y likes, nunca verás mensajes argumentados sin falacias lógicas que tengan miles de RT y likes.

Respecto al de la derecha del vídeo, se llama Adrián, es un crack, este es su canal de Youtube : 

SuperSapiens


----------



## Bimmer (7 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Psicopatocracia. No es una democracia, no es una oligarquía, no es una dictadura. Es una psicopatocracia. Royuela lo dice firmemente en la entrevista con Celades. El único y verdadero dios de esta gente es el dinero. Es lo que más les duele que se les pueda quitar. Y no es broma, es literal. Es un estrato donde los que ostentan el poder se apuñalan unos a otros entre jijisjajas. A la vez, pareciera que asesinar es algo muy, muy serio, muy grave, pero la vida humana no tuviera valor alguno, más que el mercantil por supuesto. Que es indecente. Es demencial. Es la base del poder, la cúspide de la pirámide, el asesinato, el incesto, la traición, el abuso. Monos para los que otros monos somos ganado, literalmente. Ya lo han puesto antes, Homen homini lupus.
> 
> Y esto es lo que sabemos. Lo poco que sabemos. Hace un par de años salió una entrevista explícita con un banquero holandés, Ron Bernard, que hablaba de fiestas en las que se comían bebés y no se cuántas cosas más. En este caso se habla del tema de los abortos que son prácticamente sacrificios de bebés. Y lo que no sabremos, joder.
> 
> ...



Es curioso porque : Qué es el dinero? Para mí el dinero es fé en algo y querer endeudarse por ese algo en lo que se tiene fé, por lo tanto la base del dinero es una condición mental arraigada en la psicología de masas, una mayoría tiene fé en un invento de un hombre como son los billetes y ya por eso decide cambiar algo que la naturaleza le da gratis como es el tiempo por un invento de un hombre como son los billetes de papel.

Por eso el rico es quien tiene más tiempo para hacer lo que quiera en su día a día, en eso consiste vivir según mi filosofía de vida.

Respecto al tema de la identidad, sí, es un movidón porque date cuenta que es ocultismo, los más curiosos sabíamos que algo raro había, lo percibíamos pero no lo sabíamos identificar y mucho menos explicar, ha sido gracias a algunos genios como Mark Passio que han sabido explicarlo, yo estoy completamente de acuerdo y pienso que es un hecho objetivo, los documentos legales atan mejor que las cadenas de hierro porque los esclavos aparte de que creen no ser esclavos, contribuyen voluntariamente a pertenecer en esclavitud.


----------



## Demodé (7 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Joder ¡ como puede haber tanto hdp en España? pagan para que maten a su padre, madre, hermano-a y a quien haga falta. Como pueden vivir con eso?
> 
> Yo que no entendí que mi madre estaba a punto de morir, me ausenté del hospital y mi madre murió sin estar yo presente, no hay día que no lo recuerde y lo llore amargamente, no puedo perdonarme por ello, como puede un ser humano vivir con la carga de haber matado a tu madre o padre? tenemos lo que nos merecemos, la decadencia es total.



Ellos dicen más bien que cuando estaba mal la cosa era con Franco y por Franco, en las fiestukis de Pompeya, y en la caída del Imperio Romano.........


----------



## Demodé (7 Feb 2020)

Joder la Garduña, ésto es el oso grizzly..........


----------



## Manufacturer (7 Feb 2020)

Vaya, por estar, pringados, lo están hasta los geriátricos.
En un país normal,la gente hubiera salido a las calles.


----------



## hurdygurdy (7 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Es curioso porque : Qué es el dinero? Para mí el dinero es fé en algo y querer endeudarse por ese algo en lo que se tiene fé, por lo tanto la base del dinero es una condición mental arraigada en la psicología de masas, una mayoría tiene fé en un invento de un hombre como son los billetes y ya por eso decide cambiar algo que la naturaleza le da gratis como es el tiempo por un invento de un hombre como son los billetes de papel.
> 
> Por eso el rico es quien tiene más tiempo para hacer lo que quiera en su día a día, en eso consiste vivir según mi filosofía de vida.
> 
> Respecto al tema de la identidad, sí, es un movidón porque date cuenta que es ocultismo, los más curiosos sabíamos que algo raro había, lo percibíamos pero no lo sabíamos identificar y mucho menos explicar, ha sido gracias a algunos genios como Mark Passio que han sabido explicarlo, yo estoy completamente de acuerdo y pienso que es un hecho objetivo, los documentos legales atan mejor que las cadenas de hierro porque los esclavos aparte de que creen no ser esclavos, contribuyen voluntariamente a pertenecer en esclavitud.



Pues yo mismo soy un ejemplo de esclavo voluntario, supongo que por estar atontao con tanto chemtrail fumigando por ahí arriba. Me ofrezco a a liberarte de la carga de esos billetes inventados por el hombre, para que seas totalmente rico en tiempo. Por supuesto, bajo la promesa de que no voy a gastarme esos billetes en cosas de masones.


----------



## Bimmer (7 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Pues yo mismo soy un ejemplo de esclavo voluntario, supongo que por estar atontao con tanto chemtrail fumigando por ahí arriba. Me ofrezco a a liberarte de la carga de esos billetes inventados por el hombre, para que seas totalmente rico en tiempo. Por supuesto, bajo la promesa de que no voy a gastarme esos billetes en cosas de masones.



No supongas eso porque no hace falta el artículo 3 del *Real Decreto 849/1986, de 11 de abril : *
BOE.es - Documento consolidado BOE-A-1986-10638

Funciona por psicología de masas, vemos a una mayoría viviendo de una manera determinada y seguimos esa conducta. 

Pero que triste coño, que triste cambiar lo que la naturaleza te da (tiempo), por un invento de un hombre, como si el hombre que inventó y propagó la fé en el billete de papel fuese superior a ti.


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Feb 2020)

En Ivoox hay algo:

Expediente Royuela: Crimen y corrupción al más alto nivel


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (7 Feb 2020)

Y en Colombia más de lo mismo... con otros nombres y otras víctimas, otros políticos, policías corruptos y otros fiscales:

....

​


----------



## Tito Clint (7 Feb 2020)

Hay una posibilidad de acabar con esto de una vez, porque en España no todos somos iguales ante la ley, y no es lo mismo matar a un hombre que a una mujer, me refiero al jenaro.

He leído que hay varios presuntos asesinatos de hombres a mujeres, por ejemplo este:
Fallecido: Mercedes Alegre De Miquel
Encargo efectuado por: Enrique Alonso Bitrian
Parentesco: Esposo.

Tan sencillo como denunciar en comisarías como denuncia de género todos los presuntos asesinatos similares, y la policía tiene que actuar según el protocolo, primero deteniendo a los presuntos asesinos, colaboradores, etc.

Es un win win para los Royuela, o para los presuntos asesinos e instigadores en caso de que los documentos sean falsos.

Venga, avisad a los Royuela y a ver que pasa.


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Feb 2020)

Don Zascas dijo:


> Hay una posibilidad de acabar con esto de una vez, porque en España no todos somos iguales ante la ley, y no es lo mismo matar a un hombre que a una mujer, me refiero al jenaro.
> 
> He leído que hay varios presuntos asesinatos de hombres a mujeres, por ejemplo este:
> Fallecido: Mercedes Alegre De Miquel
> ...



has mirado en prensa como murió esa mujer?
si no sale el nombre quizá las iniciales en los sucesos del dia siguiente.


----------



## Bimmer (8 Feb 2020)

Don Zascas dijo:


> Hay una posibilidad de acabar con esto de una vez, porque en España no todos somos iguales ante la ley, y no es lo mismo matar a un hombre que a una mujer, me refiero al jenaro.
> 
> He leído que hay varios presuntos asesinatos de hombres a mujeres, por ejemplo este:
> Fallecido: Mercedes Alegre De Miquel
> ...



Oye pues no es una mala idea.


----------



## Bimmer (8 Feb 2020)

Fijaos, el sistema ya está haciendo de las suyas, mirad qué vídeo sale el primero al poner en el buscador de Youtube : "expediente royuela".







No es por ser pesimista pero es que esto es pésimo, este hilo tendría que tener miles y miles de comentarios, se tendría que hablar del expediente royuela en todas las redes sociales y televisiones.

Solo se ha hablado de esto en cuatro canales de youtube y en este hilo...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> No es por ser pesimista pero es que esto es pésimo, este hilo tendría que tener miles y miles de comentarios, se tendría que hablar del expediente royuela en todas las redes sociales y televisiones.
> 
> Solo se ha hablado de esto en cuatro canales de youtube y en este hilo...



Que el sistema censure entra dentro de lo esperable. Pero lo que no entiendo es el pasotismo. Me ha descolocado por completo, incluso por gente que consideraba sana , no el tipico ultracuerpo progre. 

No sé por qué ocurre, y a mí me deprime mas eso que los 1200 asesinatos, porque es la victoria total ya de esta gente


----------



## Uritorco (8 Feb 2020)

La biografia de Mena de la wiki ya ha retirado la referencia a su relacion con la trama criminal que se esta analizando en este hilo, la cual me sorprendio verla alli hace unos dias.


----------



## Bimmer (8 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Que el sistema censure entra dentro de lo esperable. Pero lo que no entiendo es el pasotismo. Me ha descolocado por completo, incluso por gente que consideraba sana , no el tipico ultracuerpo progre.
> 
> No sé por qué ocurre, y a mí me deprime mas eso que los 1200 asesinatos, porque es la victoria total ya de esta gente



A mi también, no logro comprender ese pasotismo de la gente, ese pasotismo es lo que va a permitir que se sigan cometiendo miles de asesinatos con total impunidad.

¿Habéis visto esta imagen? :






Mena es hijo, nieto y bisnieto de juristas, con lo que eso implica, de tal palo tal astilla...


----------



## Energia libre (8 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Fijaos, el sistema ya está haciendo de las suyas, mirad qué vídeo sale el primero al poner en el buscador de Youtube : "expediente royuela".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 228424
> 
> ...



Que esperabais, esto supone conocer y reconocer que vivimos en un estado pocilguero, dirigido por cerdos, al nivel más ruin y cutre de cualquier país del cuarto mundo, cuándo somos europeos y esas cosas en Europa no pueden pasar.
Es un reconocimiento que las mentes de mucha gente no pueden procesar.
Nuestro deber es seguir dando publicidad al tema, en cualquier momento el asunto ro.pera diques.
Primero Lo ignoraran como están haciendo, luego lo ridiculizaran y trolearan y al final saldrá, el proceso será largo pero algunos tendrán que dar muchas explicaciones y a muchos hispanos se les caerá la venda de los ojos.


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (8 Feb 2020)

Tigershark dijo:


> Otro youtubero que se suma.



En un discursito de una hora y poco... el presbítero este se pasa más de 57 minutos y pico repasando el perfil de casi todo quisqui del R78, mostrando ’n’ veces la portada e interiores de sus libritos… hasta no bien llegado el tiempo 57:35 que es cuando finalmente pronuncia por primera vez la palabra ‘Royuela’; aún así tiene el kareto de titular su vidrio-bodrio haciendo alusión a dicho informe… nada más que por acaparar visionados de sus feligreses sufridos e ingenuos.

Es una lástima que, finalmente decidiera desactivar la inserción de comentarios… -lo cual no habría de extrañar a casi nadie- …porque le iba a dejar un par de perlitas de adorno de las que marcan época en JewTube.

A más INRI dice que no le sorprende demasiado lo que cuentan los Royuela porque parte de esa información ya constaba en sus haberes al igual que la relativa a la trama de Alcásser… (XD!) ¡un chico listo, sin duda!; o más bien listillo; además de cobarde, mojigato y farsante.

Pero ahí le tienes: Comentando una vez más el refrito de sus obras completas… mostrando una y otra vez las carátulas de sus ejemplares-vademcums… -que ha preferido quitar del mercado (sic)- …para terminar diciendo *NADA* de lo que se espera, una vez habiendo sido previamente anunciado en el título de la charla… como mero reclamo publicitario.

Pero a él le da igual:

_“Yo he venido aquí a hablar de mi libro.”_​
Y acaba el sermoncito como el buen párroco de paisano que en realidad representa, escenifica y comporta: Enunciando sus típicas moralinas y bendiciones de humanidades, concordia beata y catolicismo rancio… a falta de una oración catequésica más normalizada al uso.

No es que provoque náusea... sino lo siguiente.


----------



## Energia libre (8 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Que el sistema censure entra dentro de lo esperable. Pero lo que no entiendo es el pasotismo. Me ha descolocado por completo, incluso por gente que consideraba sana , no el tipico ultracuerpo progre.
> 
> No sé por qué ocurre, y a mí me deprime mas eso que los 1200 asesinatos, porque es la victoria total ya de esta gente



Todavía no se conoce lo suficiente,esta tapado.
Llevan desde el verano y yo lo conocí hará un mes y estoy muy informado, poco a poco.


----------



## Tigershark (8 Feb 2020)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> En un discursito de una hora y poco... el presbítero este se pasa más de 57 minutos y pico repasando el perfil de casi todo quisqui del R78, mostrando ’n’ veces la portada e interiores de sus libritos… hasta no bien llegado el tiempo 57:35 que es cuando finalmente pronuncia por primera vez la palabra ‘Royuela’; aún así tiene el kareto de titular su vidrio-bodrio haciendo alusión a dicho informe… nada más que por acaparar visionados de sus feligreses sufridos e ingenuos.
> 
> Es una lástima que, finalmente decidiera desactivar la inserción de comentarios… -lo cual no habría de extrañar a casi nadie- …porque le iba a dejar un par de perlitas de adorno de las que marcan época en JewTube.
> 
> ...



Acabo de terminar de verlo , ya he editado mi mensaje para que la gente no clicke en el video porque solo está buscando visualizaciones , un puto jeta que viene a hablar de sus libros , por lo demás es un cagao porque hablamos con pruebas en la mano no con confidentes ni esas cosas.Todo esto está probado, calvo cabrón .


----------



## Uritorco (8 Feb 2020)

Tigershark dijo:


> Acabo de terminar de verlo , ya he editado mi mensaje para que la gente no clicke en el video porque solo está buscando visualizaciones , un puto jeta que viene a hablar de sus libros , por lo demás es un cagao porque hablamos con pruebas en la mano no con confidentes ni esas cosas.Todo esto está probado, calvo cabrón .



Yo opino, salvo algun matiz, mas o menos lo mismo. Ha escrito libros interesantes denunciando toda la pocilga del regimen actual, pero visionando sus videos me he dado de cuenta que realmente es el tipico derechista de confesion cristiana que ademas pretende pasar por antifascista, de esos que detestan profundamente a Hitler y todo lo que represento su sistema y cosmovision politica. Lo digo por que es un discurso mas que aburrido, al que se ha apuntado todo el mundo, hasta los "patriotas". En fin, cada uno con su pelicula. En cuanto al video, efectivamente, se echaba en falta en el mismo una exposicion mas detenida sobre el expediente Royuela, pues, salvo tres o cuatro youtubers, aun no ha salido de la marginalidad mas absoluta. Haber si la cosa cambia pronto.


----------



## zonacero (8 Feb 2020)

Atentos a las "flagrantes" modificaciones de fechas en el país.
así es como se impiden las investigaciones. 

Muere un joven al chocar con un coche que iba a contramano
La otra conductora se confundió al tomar una incorporación a la M-500
F. Javier Barroso
Madrid 28 SEP 2007

Íñigo Reyzábal Gómez, hijo de uno de los propietarios del edificio Windsor, murió en la madrugada de ayer, justo el día anterior a su 19 cumpleaños

atentos a las fechas

Muere un joven al chocar con un coche que iba a contramano


Javier Reyzábal Gómez | ESQUELAS ABC

11 mayo 2012


-----------------------------------------


29 oct. 1996 · La alarma resultó ser un atraco a la gasolinera. Jorge Xurigué Blanch y Pedro Domínguez García estaban encapuchados y portaban armas ...

Juzgados dos guardias civiles acusados de matar a un detenido a patadas


En la muerte de Javier Royuela Samit el forense XXXX cambió los informes a petición del fiscal XXXX. El forense le indicó a XXXX que se encontró heroína de gran pureza y anfetamina, ésta última contenida en la cánula de la jeringuilla, cosa que provocó la muerte de Javier Royuela Samit y que coincide con la versión explicada en las notas del argento XXX a otro policía, en donde le dice que la aguja de la jeringuilla era mortal de necesidad. También, el doctor XXXXX también falseó el informe forense de la muerte del amigo de Javier Royuela, Jorge Xurigué i Blanch, que fue testigo de cómo el policía XXXX le entregó la jeringuilla letal a Javier Royuela, su amigo, y que también fue asesinado por ello por la policía bajo las órdenes de XXXXX.

En la siguiente carta el fiscal XXX le dice a XXXX que cuenta con la colaboración del forense Valverde Villareal y con los familiares de Xurigué Blanch (la familia no sabe que asesinaron a su hijo) ante una posible declaración por la querella de Alberto Royuela Fernández

El fiscal Mena escribe a Cándido Conde-Pumpido sobre las pruebas en su contra ante la querella en el Supremo en el 2006 por la muerte de Javier Royuela Samit – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


----------



## Don Meliton (8 Feb 2020)

Vaya fuente 

El RENKO na menos, un notas que anuncio en el principal que tenia pruebas de que el Apocalipsis (tal cual) estaba por materializarse y que lleva conspiraciones haciendo el ridículo 5 años buscando sennales para na bajarse del burro.

Si tuviera el mas minimo respeto, se cambiaria el usuario para anunciar algo serio, y si no lo hace es que no solamente os toma por subnormales sino que además le gusta reírse en vuestra cara.

De un notas como este, solo cabe esperar desinformación y paparruchas, miedo me da lo que deben querer tapar para intentar tenernos entretenidos con las chorradas de este tio.

Eso dando por supuesto que no sea mas un trolleo por parte de un tio muy jodido de la cabeza que vive de la atención de un foro. O un CM, o Dios sabe que rollos raros.

En cualquier caso... NI PUTO CASO JODER; que ya la colo una vez, y dos es regodeo.


----------



## zonacero (8 Feb 2020)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Vaya fuente
> 
> El RENKO na menos, un notas que anuncio en el principal que tenia pruebas de que el Apocalipsis (tal cual) estaba por materializarse y que lleva conspiraciones haciendo el ridículo 5 años buscando sennales para na bajarse del burro.
> 
> ...



Dale un vistazo tu mismo

ya si eso vuelves al hilo 

salu2

Dossier de Investigación Nº3 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


----------



## zonacero (8 Feb 2020)

Jose Luis Felis Garcia
https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2006/09/08/pdfs/A31964-31964.pdf
fallecido 2006 "accidente doméstico"


José Luis Felis García, magistrado
El juez que se disculpaba ante los ciudadanos por los retrasos en los juicios

BARCELONA 16 JUL 2006
José Luis Felis García nació el 22 de septiembre de 1946 en Burriana (Castellón). Fue abogado laboralista 15 años antes de acceder a la judicatura en 1992. Estaba destinado en la Sección Novena de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona. Murió el pasado día 13 en Barcelona, en un absurdo accidente doméstico.
José Luis Felis García tenía la costumbre de hacer pasar a los ciudadanos a su despacho para explicarles los motivos que le habían llevado a suspender un juicio tras haberles hecho esperar, a veces, hasta una hora. No le importaba incluso pedir disculpas al justiciable por lo ocurrido o instar a los abogados a actuar en ese mismo sentido cuando eran ellos los responsables de la suspensión. Era la manera humana que tenía de entender la justicia.

Su primer destino fue Manacor, después Sant Boi de Llobregat y más tarde, durante años, en el Juzgado Penal 8 de Barcelona. Felis explicaba que tenía intención de no cambiar más de destino y de jubilarse en la Sección Novena de la Audiencia de Barcelona, donde estaba destinado desde hacía un año, "siempre que la siga presidiendo Gerard Thomas". No es fácil, en un tribunal colegiado, encontrar sintonía entre los magistrados y Felis la tenía, y mucha, con Thomas, con Gregorio Callejo y con Carmen Sánchez-Albornoz. Ellos redactaron cuatro líneas para recordarle y evocar que Felis "siempre interpretó el derecho para favorecer a los más desfavorecidos". Como ellos. "Los jueces no estamos para crear más problemas, estamos para resolverlos", le gustaba decir en las deliberaciones apuntándoles con el dedo. Siempre huyó del formalismo. Y eso no es fácil porque, como recuerdan sus compañeros, "las relaciones jurídicas a veces son tremendamente injustas". Y más si se trata de Derecho Penal, en el que se había volcado Felis desde hacía años.

El suyo no era un progresismo de apariencia y siempre tuvo muy arraigadas sus convicciones, sin hacer gala. Procedía de esa inagotable cantera de abogados laboralistas a los que, al inicio de la transición, los obreros pagaban cómo y cuando podían, pero sin quedar nunca indefensos. Tras 15 años decidió cambiar de toga para impartir justicia, que no para defender los intereses de empresas y empresarios. Con su experiencia y la ley en la mano, Felis podría haber accedido a la judicatura por el cuarto turno, reservado a los juristas con experiencia, pero decidió encerrarse parar superar las oposiciones.

Llevaba años de cierto desencanto, aunque el destino en la Audiencia de Barcelona le reactivó las ganas por implicarse más en los debates de la comisión de derecho penal de Jueces para la Democracia, su asociación de toda la vida. "Nos ha dejado siendo tan querido y tan necesario para nosotros", afirman sus compañeros del tribunal. Su guitarra, la última cámara digital que adquirió y su moto de gran cilindrada con la que le encantaba perderse por carreteras secundarias también se han quedado solas. El sábado fue enterrado en su Burriana natal, donde se escapaba siempre que podía.

* Este artículo apareció en la edición impresa del Domingo, 16 de julio de 2006

José Luis Felis García, magistrado


La mala fortuna se lo llevó un luminoso y caluroso 13 de julio. Un desgraciado accidente y un padecimiento interno no diagnosticado nos lo arrancaron

http://sunserver.es/butlletinsabc/butlleti_200.pdf


----------



## ravenare (8 Feb 2020)

Don Meliton dijo:


> Vaya fuente
> 
> El RENKO na menos, un notas que anuncio en el principal que tenia pruebas de que el Apocalipsis (tal cual) estaba por materializarse y que lleva conspiraciones haciendo el ridículo 5 años buscando sennales para na bajarse del burro.
> 
> ...



Esa no es la fuente. No eres el único que lee a Renko y duda de sus palabras. Pero esta historia no sale de el.


----------



## Manufacturer (8 Feb 2020)

Lo curioso es que esos temas calificados de "conspiraciones" encierran bastante más verdad que los noticieros que los discursos políticos.
Lo estamos viendo y viviendo con las políticas de género, la inmigración y el "cambio climático" se está diciendo claramente que hay una agenda de carácter supranacional, y curiosamente la están apoyando abiertamente masones y políticos.
Creo que ya es de dominio público. Ya no tiene sentido explicar la realidad en clave de una serie de casualidades, o que las políticas son el resultado y reflejo de los intereses de la gente.


----------



## torio (8 Feb 2020)

Masones, catalanes y del PSOE. Parece el sueño húmedo de cualquier abuelo octogenario y facha.

Sí, todo muy creíble y nos lo cuentan por capítulos en plan novela barata, para que vayamos raudos y veloces todas las semanas al quiosco a ver como termina el novelón.


----------



## chemarin (8 Feb 2020)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> En un discursito de una hora y poco... el presbítero este se pasa más de 57 minutos y pico repasando el perfil de casi todo quisqui del R78, mostrando ’n’ veces la portada e interiores de sus libritos… hasta no bien llegado el tiempo 57:35 que es cuando finalmente pronuncia por primera vez la palabra ‘Royuela’; aún así tiene el kareto de titular su vidrio-bodrio haciendo alusión a dicho informe… nada más que por acaparar visionados de sus feligreses sufridos e ingenuos.
> 
> Es una lástima que, finalmente decidiera desactivar la inserción de comentarios… -lo cual no habría de extrañar a casi nadie- …porque le iba a dejar un par de perlitas de adorno de las que marcan época en JewTube.
> 
> ...



El tal Francisco Gijón tampoco oculta que el canal lo tiene para vender sus libros y los de otros colegas. Y efectivamente, la inmensa mayoría de sus vídeos son clickbait, con el título promete tocar un tema, pero la realidad es que habla de múltiples historias relacionadas con sus libros o sus vivencias, en definitiva, todo el discurso gira en vender sus libros, cosa que no oculta. Francisco Gijón no merece la pena, y en cierto modo es de los nuestros, pero es un cagao, a la que le denuncian en los Tribunales retira los libros (sin esperar al juicio, cosa que ha hecho con uno que versaba sobre los crímenes de la República).

Y claro está, para que el monólogo sea más completo ha desactivado los comentarios. Un sinvergüenza de manual.


----------



## Manufacturer (8 Feb 2020)

torio dijo:


> Masones, catalanes y del PSOE. Parece el sueño húmedo de cualquier abuelo octogenario y facha.
> 
> Sí, todo muy creíble y nos lo cuentan por capítulos en plan novela barata, para que vayamos raudos y veloces todas las semanas al quiosco a ver como termina el novelón.



Si te parece te leen del tirón los 1000 y pico dossieres en un sólo vídeo.
Hay demasiado silencio por parte de todos. Ningún partido político tiene huevos de usarlo en contra del otro.
Por otra parte, no es nada inverosímil, ni de lo que no sospecháramos. Es la constancia de un secreto a voces sobre lo que es la fiscalía. "El lugar donde se paran u obstaculizan causas judiciales que no interesan a políticos y a quien pueda pagar"
Los que hemos tenido que recurrir a la judicatura, hemos visto y percibido cosas rarísimas. Muchos hemos visto cómo chorizos se iban de rositas. No hay más que ver cómo se actuó con los políticos del procés.
Para mí todo esto es un escándalo, pero no una sorpresa. Y gana credibilidad conforme pasan los días.


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 Feb 2020)

Don Zascas dijo:


> Hay una posibilidad de acabar con esto de una vez, porque en España no todos somos iguales ante la ley, y no es lo mismo matar a un hombre que a una mujer, me refiero al jenaro.
> 
> He leído que hay varios presuntos asesinatos de hombres a mujeres, por ejemplo este:
> Fallecido: Mercedes Alegre De Miquel
> ...



gen


torio dijo:


> Masones, catalanes y del PSOE. Parece el sueño húmedo de cualquier abuelo octogenario y facha.
> 
> Sí, todo muy creíble y nos lo cuentan por capítulos en plan novela barata, para que vayamos raudos y veloces todas las semanas al quiosco a ver como termina el novelón.



vete a a la web y lo tienes todo alli en 1 entrega

lo hacen por web por que la peña es subnormal y solo ve netflix


----------



## Debunker (8 Feb 2020)

Una de las dificultades que he tenido para dar veracidad a este caso, han sido las notas manuscritas y además con una claridad pasmosa incriminatorias totales y encima guardadas, siempre podrían tener protocolos para los diferentes asesinatos, es decir Mena podría dar la orden de "aplícale tal o cual protocolo" pero no, textualmente dicen "eliminación física" y en muchos casos recomiendan el método, el uso de química, accidente etc. 

Pues bien he observado que Mena abre la petición de asesinato cuando es petición de un tercero, con el nombre del que tiene que ser asesinado y el nombre de quien encarga el asesinato, en algunos expedientes como el de Rajoy no dice quien hace el encargo, simplemente dice que le han encargado, encargos del PSOE como partido, tiene muchos o eso pone en las notas de diferentes crímenes. 

Pues bien los encargos que hace Mariano Fernandez Bermejo, ex ministro de Justicia del PSOE durante la época de ZP, los hace personalmente el ministro con nota manuscrita dirigida a Mena y en la misma jerga que usa Mena y su equipo, de tal modo que Mena no escribe personalmente la petición a Ruiz sino que remite la nota manuscrita de Fernández Bermejo a Ruiz. He mirado, no he seguido porque lleva tiempo, los expedientes 578, 580, 581, y 582 todos encargos de Fernández Bermejo y todos tienen la nota manuscrita del encargo de Fernández Bermejo. 

¿qué quiero decir con ello? que este protocolo de actuación es pura masonería, todos están cogidos por los huevos sin escapatoria por lo contundente de las pruebas, y es algo como asegurarse una lealtad sin fisuras, algo como lo que dijo Pujol , "si meneáis el árbol caerán los nidos" y eso no interesa a nadie sino todo lo contrario, me da escalofríos. 

yo siempre pensé que todas las historias que se decían sobre la masonería , especialmente el régimen de Franco denunciaba la masonería como un mal satánico, eran leyendas negras magufas y resulta que van a ser ciertas y lo que no habrá. 

Debe ser algo como lo que pinta Goya en sus pinturas negras,


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 Feb 2020)

si algun archivo digital unico de todo esto?
donde esta?
se podria poner todo una alguna especie de backup adicional a la pagina web?

para por si intentan cargarse las copias fisicas o censurar las digitales?

ya he visto lo de que "estan en francia", y esta bien pensando, pero si entran muy en modo panic, pueden intentar las mil para conseguirlas donde quiera que esten

bueno seria ademas la web que esta MUY BIEN

crear una suere de PACK facilmente descargable, salvable en un pendrive, subible y compartible

se habia ocurrido una chorrada wannabe mia, que era abrir quizas un subforo en 8kun.

me cuesta mucho navegar en esa web, es muy raro el fomato 8chan comparado con los foros a los que estamosa acostumbrados

pero al exponerlo alli, nos aseguramos una cosa

ADEMAS DE BACKUP PUBLICO (aunque en foro minotritario)
_LA NSA TENDRIA YA FIJO UNA CARBON COPY DEL CASO ROYUELA _
AL SUBIRLO AL 8KUN ADEMAS ORGANIZADITA

https://8kun.top/qresearch/catalog.html

yo no se hacerlo, igual otros foreros como @Komisario Viyarejo que saben mas como iban otras y alguno otro por aqui que hablamos el otro dia, saben bien como van y si es facil o viable subir cosas alli para hacerlas facilmente accesibles (de una tacada, sin invertir horas)



No soy yo muy de darle infoa ajuencias de hexpionaje
pero como andan ahora muy a saco paco con lo del THE GREAT AWAKENING
pues esta claso de datos son exactamente los que estan almacenando, usando y procesando
es darselos a "potencia extrajera"
pero en manos de "Potencia extrajera" estamos ya

al menos asi habria un backup publico
y una seguridade de NUNCA NEVER DE NEVER SE PERDERA NI SE BORRARA



las guardaria este señor

REVIEWS MAS NEGATIVAS
+
valoraciones de sus detractores :






400 × 400








VALORACIONES MAS POSITIVAS:







UNSUNG HERO:
Admiral Mike Rogers, Obama’s NSA Chief, Discovered Administration’s ‘702’ Illegal Spying Operation and Briefed Trump About Surveillance of Trump Tower

Posted at 8:30 am on December 13, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn


----------



## zonacero (8 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Una de las dificultades que he tenido para dar veracidad a este caso, han sido las notas manuscritas y además con una claridad pasmosa incriminatorias totales y encima guardadas, siempre podrían tener protocolos para los diferentes asesinatos, es decir Mena podría dar la orden de "aplícale tal o cual protocolo" pero no, textualmente dicen "eliminación física" y en muchos casos recomiendan el método, el uso de química, accidente etc.
> 
> Pues bien he observado que Mena abre la petición de asesinato cuando es petición de un tercero, con el nombre del que tiene que ser asesinado y el nombre de quien encarga el asesinato, en algunos expedientes como el de Rajoy no dice quien hace el encargo, simplemente dice que le han encargado, encargos del PSOE como partido, tiene muchos o eso pone en las notas de diferentes crímenes.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente no son todos los masones, pero si es cierto, confirma que precisamente son sociedades "secretas" por algo, y están obligados a ayudar al hermano sí o sí.


----------



## Manufacturer (8 Feb 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> si algun archivo digital unico de todo esto?
> donde esta?
> se podria poner todo una alguna especie de backup adicional a la pagina web?
> 
> ...




Me mola mucho tu personaje, veo que sabes un huevo más que yo sobre los que mueven los hilos del teatrillo en que vivimos. Pero, coño, no me digas que no sabes crear un hilo en https://8kun.top/qresearch/catalog.html
Que me digas que no quieres ser tú quien ponga el cascabel al gato, pues lo entiendo, pero no saber...


----------



## DonJulián (8 Feb 2020)

Charlatan dijo:


> 1-100-2.pdf
> 101-200-1.pdf
> 201-300-1.pdf
> 301-400.pdf
> ...



Solamente he podido descargar los dos primeros, ¿podéis subir el material a MEGA o en algún otro servidor para que podamos descargarlo?


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Que el sistema censure entra dentro de lo esperable. Pero lo que no entiendo es el pasotismo. Me ha descolocado por completo, incluso por gente que consideraba sana , no el tipico ultracuerpo progre.
> 
> No sé por qué ocurre, y a mí me deprime mas eso que los 1200 asesinatos, porque es la victoria total ya de esta gente



He pensado lo mismo. Cuando entro en el hilo del coronabitxo de verdad pienso si no nos merecemos la extinción.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Feb 2020)

Alguien ha refutado la refutación del asesinato de Gutierrez Mellado?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Feb 2020)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Lo curioso es que esos temas calificados de "conspiraciones" encierran bastante más verdad que los noticieros que los discursos políticos.
> Lo estamos viendo y viviendo con las políticas de género, la inmigración y el "cambio climático" se está diciendo claramente que hay una agenda de carácter supranacional, y curiosamente la están apoyando abiertamente masones y políticos.
> Creo que ya es de dominio público. Ya no tiene sentido explicar la realidad en clave de una serie de casualidades, o que las políticas son el resultado y reflejo de los intereses de la gente.



La hay, pero eso no quita que los politicos sean reflejo de la gente. La prueba es este hilo. Los politicos asesinan y la mayoria de la poblacion ve bien eso.

Son tal cual, sociedad-politicos. Hay una agenda, pero no es Agenda > Politicos > Sociedad...sino Agenda > Sociedad > Politicos


----------



## hurdygurdy (8 Feb 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Alguien ha refutado la refutación del asesinato de Gutierrez Mellado?


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 Feb 2020)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Me mola mucho tu personaje, veo que sabes un huevo más que yo sobre los que mueven los hilos del teatrillo en que vivimos. Pero, coño, no me digas que no sabes crear un hilo en https://8kun.top/qresearch/catalog.html
> Que me digas que no quieres ser tú quien ponga el cascabel al gato, pues lo entiendo, pero no saber...



no no te lo juro que no se xD


----------



## Bimmer (8 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> La hay, pero eso no quita que los politicos sean reflejo de la gente. La prueba es este hilo. Los politicos asesinan y la mayoria de la poblacion ve bien eso.
> 
> Son tal cual, sociedad-politicos. Hay una agenda, pero no es Agenda > Politicos > Sociedad...sino Agenda > Sociedad > Politicos



Qué gran verdad es el dicho : "Los políticos son el reflejo de la sociedad". 

Este hilo lo han visto más de 100 mil personas y solo hay mil y pico comentarios, esto ya lo dice todo, las estadísticas se quedan cortas : 

En España hay seis millones de psicópatas puros y personalidades psicopáticas


----------



## Demodé (8 Feb 2020)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Feb 2020)

SOY dijo:


>



Hay pequeños errores.

Alfonso de Borbón y Medina no era hijo, sino sobrino, y del Duque de Santa Elena, no de Santa Cristina. Su parentesco con el Rey era lejano.

Su padre, Alfonso maría de Borbón y Pérez del Pulgar, era Teniente Coronel de Caballería

Aquí se ve la genealogía familiar: Alfonso María de Borbón y Pintó - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Según las noticias Gutiérrez Mellado salió consciente del accidente, no sé de dónde sale lo de rematarlo con martillo de goma.


----------



## Tigershark (8 Feb 2020)

y esta noche :


----------



## zonacero (8 Feb 2020)

Charlatan dijo:


> 1-100-2.pdf
> 101-200-1.pdf
> 201-300-1.pdf
> 301-400.pdf
> ...




Esto de ser cierto, son Crímenes de lesa Humanidad

¿Cuáles son los crimenes de guerra y de lesa humanidad?
Los crímenes de lesa humanidad son conductas cometidas de manera sistemática y generalizada contra la población civil e incluyen asesinatos, exterminios, esclavitud, deportación o traslado forzoso de población, encarcelación o privación grave de la libertad física, tortura, violación, esclavitud sexual, prostitución 

http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/1-100-2.pdf

Nº2


XXX HA DICHO ROTUNDAMENTE QUE QUIERE ABANDONAR EL GRUPO, COMO TU COMPRENDERÁS NO NOS PODEMOS FIAR DE UN TIPO COMO EL...... 

STSJ Cataluña , 11 de Octubre de 2001


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 Feb 2020)

zonacero dijo:


> Esto de ser cierto, son Crímenes de lesa Humanidad
> 
> ¿Cuáles son los crimenes de guerra y de lesa humanidad?
> Los crímenes de lesa humanidad son conductas cometidas de manera sistemática y generalizada contra la población civil e incluyen asesinatos, exterminios, esclavitud, deportación o traslado forzoso de población, encarcelación o privación grave de la libertad física, tortura, violación, esclavitud sexual, prostitución
> ...




PUES A ESTOS ES LOS QUE DEBERIAN HOSTIGAR LOS USA CON SU NUEVA LEGISLACION CONTRA ACTOS GRAVES CONTRA LOS DERECHOS HUMANOS

Que flamantemente ha creado hace poco
encaja con su ordenamiento juridico
y con el nuestro
pero sobre todo con el suyo
perfectamente poDria y deberia dictar ordenes de detencion (si tuviera datos como forma un caso de forma legal y tal)



CARTA MANDADA EL DIA 17 A GRANDE MARLSKA POR SEGUNDA VEZ, SI SI EL DIA 17
El ministro Glande-Marika obstaculiza que EEUU investigue la pornografía del pedófilo Kote Cabezudo.


EL 17 DE JUNIO

LE ESCRIBEN LOS AMERICANOS A GRANDE MARLASKA
Molarian que tuvieran por ahi CUENTILLAS secretas o activos de algun tipo los politicos españoles
que las tendran fijo mas deuno
les tenian a que aplicar la "LEY ANTITERRORISTA" esta (anti Human Trafficking) que permite la INCAUTACION POR LAS BRAVAS DE ACTIVOS; VIENES Y PROPIEDADES
pero nada, aqui estan enrocados y tiene pinta de que van a aguantar y tragar con lo que sea
como no los quiten a las bravas
en cualquier caso es excelente que se vayan dando todos esto movimientos y que periodists conocidos los esten dando a conoce


VEAMOS EL PERFIL PROFESIONAL DEL TIPO
QUE HA ESCRITO EL DIA 17
SOBRE UN TEMA DE HUMAN TRAFFICKING / TRAFICO HUMANO, A GRANDE MARKLASKA, PARA INDAGAR EN EL CASO DE KOTE CABEZUDO POR IDEM











-Vaughn A. Ary es un Mayor General estadounidense retirado y ex Abogado del Juez de Personal del Comandante del Cuerpo de Marines y Director de la División de Defensor del Juez del Cuerpo de Marines de los Estados Unidos.

*  Guantánamo  *
* Ex-Marine lawyer gets top job overseeing Guantánamo war court *

220 × 331
640 × 919


By Carol Rosenberg
crosenberg@Miam

iHerald.com


September 30, 2014 04:24 PM
 Staff Judge Advocate to the Commandant of the Marine Corps Maj. Gen. Vaughn A. Ary testifies before the U.S. Senate Arms Services Committee, on Capitol Hill, in Washington D.C., June 4, 2013. Staff Sgt. Sean K. Harp Department of Defense
WASHINGTON 
The Pentagon disclosed Tuesday that it had installed a recently retired Marine lawyer to run the war court at Guantánamo Bay, Cuba.






ahora mismo en el plano de las casualidades "cuanticas" y magufas









> 1/31 17:00 UTC – Today there were two significant peaks, at 1 UTC reached Power 35 and the second one shortly after 15 at Power 34. In between some light variations.
> 1/31 10:00 UTC – Once again the first opening movement was at 1 UTC after 12 hours of calm, true calm; the value reached was Power 35, followed by other isolated peaks with decreasing values.
> 1/30 17:00 UTC – Calm.
> 1/30 13:00 UTC – 17 @17
> ...



PUBLICADO POR LA CASA BLANCA A LAS 17:00

17:00:44 UCT 

LO PODEIS VER SI PASAIS EL RATON POR ENCIMA (no consigo sacar captura) PONE 18:00 pero cambia a 17.00 utc en una ventanita sobreimpresa

















112 × 112



De momento una pena xD

por que en vez de tirarse a por estos

estan con el otro del aeropuerto
ese no interesa a nadie
mas que quizas a los lobbies que quiere ir contra venezuela

los que interesarian serian estos otros del EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA


----------



## Bimmer (8 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Fijaos, el sistema ya está haciendo de las suyas, mirad qué vídeo sale el primero al poner en el buscador de Youtube : "expediente royuela".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 228424
> 
> ...



Santiago le ha respondido al tal "Mister DBunker", que casualmente es el único que raja contra esta trama y con una miseria de visualizaciones sale su vídeo el primero en Youtube al buscar : "expediente Royuela":


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (8 Feb 2020)

chemarin dijo:


> El tal Francisco Gijón tampoco oculta que el canal lo tiene para vender sus libros y los de otros colegas. Y efectivamente, la inmensa mayoría de sus vídeos son clickbait, con el título promete tocar un tema, pero la realidad es que habla de múltiples historias relacionadas con sus libros o sus vivencias, en definitiva, todo el discurso gira en vender sus libros, cosa que no oculta. Francisco Gijón no merece la pena, y en cierto modo es de los nuestros, pero es un cagao, a la que le denuncian en los Tribunales retira los libros (sin esperar al juicio, cosa que ha hecho con uno que versaba sobre los crímenes de la República).
> 
> Y claro está, para que el monólogo sea más completo ha desactivado los comentarios. Un sinvergüenza de manual.



*(XDD!!) *Ya hubo tiempo en su día para comprobar de qué pie cojeaba este elemento. En cualquier caso, gracias por apuntar tu visión al respecto, la cual comparto, excepto en lo que atañe a considerarle en stricto sensu... 'uno de los nuestros'.

Porque ocurre que, a estos que pretenden reorientar la "rebelión antisistema"... -a falta de mejor definición- ...hacia el... _"piadoso acervo ético católico apostólico judeocristiano"_ ...habría que ubicarlos especialmente en la mira dado que en la contienda prevista, planificada y diseñada por las sinarquías secretas/discretas... -a fin de lograr un enfrentamiento entre pueblos, razas, gremios y religiones y cosechar las ganancias resultantes de los restos- ...se contempla la tesis de desengañar a los de uno y otro bando en aras a dirigir *LA ATENCIÓN* de la ulterior audiencia... (desengañada de unos y otros sistemas y creencias) ...hacia un nuevo culto de orientación casi igualmente teísta, teológico y teocrático; solo que esta vez un tanto más "modernizado", readaptado y ajustado.

Cabría esperar que a partir del caos resultante de semejante secuencia de contiendas y desórdenes aciagos... -actualmente en curso evidente- ...se esmerarían en relanzar al consumo de la Noosfera otro nueva religión global unificada, apoyada en cualquier otro arquetipo de "diosss"; quizás descrito en términos de... -v.gr.- ..."arquitecto del universo"... o cualquier otra patochada infumable que consiga de nuevo conculcar en las mentes el necesario paradigma de 'autoridad celestial’, 'creador-dueño-vigía-juzgado de todo y de todos' ...y/o 'propietario del ganado de la granja planetaria’; una hacienda biológica en la que, por el momento, estamos todos prisioneros, confinados y dirigidos por ellos: La “necesaria” clase intermediaria entre dicho supuesto “ente divino” y el resto.

Esto es bastante verificable releyendo por encima los visionarios textos de... -entre otros varios- ...el célebre Albert Pike.

Francisco Gijón tendrá muy buenas intenciones en sus planes; el problema crucial es que, desde este prisma de observación no cabría considerarle referente de lucha alguno, en tanto en cuanto demuestra no está debidamente versado o ni siquiera iniciado en términos cosmológicos, cosmogónicos o metafísicos; en ese sentido es todo un adalid de ingenuidad.

Como decía con acierto *Alain de Benoist*, el cristianismo no ha implicado más que el comunismo de la antigüedad; y eso comportaría un juicio incluso benévolo. Ateniéndonos a dicha evidencia… no es de extrañar que la rama más “avant garde” de la masonería internacional pretenda a toda costa desbancarlo y erradicarlo del mapa, per secula seculorum. 

Esperemos que la exacerbada contienda entre ambos bandos beneficiara a la gran mayoría; por el momento, cabría apostar a que dicha disputa ha derivado en un holgado retraso de sus planes; unos dietarios que se asemejan en mucho, dado que lo que ambos pretenden es erigirse como los amos y señores del mapa y sus habitantes; dueños-beneficiarios del pastel. 

Por lo tanto, los dos aspirantes al trono *DEBEN* ser quirúrgica y contundentemente batidos, neutralizados y posteriormente *AISLADOS.*


----------



## Stock Option (8 Feb 2020)

El Mister Dbunker ése ¿no será transgénero? Parece una señora que se está hormonando para fluir hacia el género masculino.

Vaya Charo está hecho. Le empieza a oler mal porque no está publicado en ABC o El Pis. Ya con esto debería haber dejado de verlo pero bueno... Lo demás es alusiones personales a los implicados, ridiculización de medios probatorios cuya magnitud desconoce y además dice que porqué la oposición no ataca... Este tío o tía o tíe no sabe o no admite lo que es un régimen partitocrático... 

Si todos los ataques van a ser así pues poco más que añadir.


----------



## Energia libre (8 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> La hay, pero eso no quita que los politicos sean reflejo de la gente. La prueba es este hilo. Los politicos asesinan y la mayoria de la poblacion ve bien eso.
> 
> Son tal cual, sociedad-politicos. Hay una agenda, pero no es Agenda > Politicos > Sociedad...sino Agenda > Sociedad > Politicos



No la gente no ve bien los asesinatos, solo porque en cualquier momento les toca a ellos.
Lo que pasa es que este caso es de tal violencia que la gente no quiere verlo, prefiere negar la evidencia. Otra cosa es que hay que hacerselo llegar y los masmierda no dejan


----------



## Norbat (8 Feb 2020)

Tigershark dijo:


> En todo el día he visto bastante movimiento en twitter con el expediente royuela , la gente está retuiteandolo bastante , parece que el efecto bola de nieve va a más ,por cierto bienvenida inMatrix , muy buen video , se te notaba emocionada cuando leías los casos ,pobrecita . saludos , por cierto InfoVlogger comento en el video sería magnifico que hiciera un video del caso.



Corroboro. Yo también he notado mucho movimiento en Twitter con el Expediente Royuela, pero a ver qué charo feminazi se entera, con lo cabrón que era Mena con las mujeres


----------



## Energia libre (8 Feb 2020)

En 10 minutos directo con El Arkonte


----------



## zonacero (8 Feb 2020)

Directo el Arconte


----------



## NAKURA HAMAMI (8 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> La biografia de Mena de la wiki ya ha retirado la referencia a su relacion con la trama criminal que se esta analizando en este hilo, la cual me sorprendio verla alli hace unos dias.



Si. está ocurriendo con otros nombres como Gutierrez Mellado, tienes que ir a la zona de correcciones e ir dando a la flecha hacia atrás y vas viendo de que en cuanto ponen un dato, alguien recibe un aviso y lo vuelve a cambiar inmediatamente, está claro que tienen a gente trabajando en ello, es cuestión de llegar a ser mas que ellos.


----------



## Energia libre (8 Feb 2020)

Acabo de ver el directo de El Arkonte, se ha aportado a mi entende, pocas cosas nuevas para los que ya nos hemos estudiado el parcial, solo que el rey envió un emisario y no se si será verdad que D. Alberto Royuela lleva escolta de 3 camaradas.
No he querido intervenir en las consultas, de haberlo hecho habría recomendado este hilo y el blog de Rafapal.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Feb 2020)

Una cosa, a todo esto, que no me queda claro un par de dudas:

-Hasta que punto salpica a Gonzalez y Zapatero esto¿? Porque en teoria la cupula es Belloch, y luego Bermejo, Conde Pumpido, Juan Guerra y Mena

-Pujol no ha estado salpicado de algun modo¿?


----------



## Energia libre (8 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Una cosa, a todo esto, que no me queda claro un par de dudas:
> 
> -Hasta que punto salpica a Gonzalez y Zapatero esto¿? Porque en teoria la cupula es Belloch, y luego Bermejo, Conde Pumpido, Juan Guerra y Mena
> 
> -Pujol no ha estado salpicado de algun modo¿?



A Gonzalez porque se confirma que el Sr. X del GAL era el. Asi se lo comunica prevaricando el Sr. Conde Pumpido por carta.
A Zparo porque sabiendolo todo le aconseja que se jubile a Mena
Al PSOE porque eran la cabeza con los 2 anteriores al frente de todos los asesinatos por personas interpuestas como los que has nombrado como cupula.
Pujol sabe todo esto de sobra, sino no habría llegado a viejo os lo aseguro, o participaba o lo encubría.


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (8 Feb 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Acabo de ver el directo de El Arkonte, se ha aportado a mi entende, pocas cosas nuevas para los que ya nos hemos estudiado el parcial, solo que el rey envió un emisario y no se si será verdad que D. Alberto Royuela lleva escolta de 3 camaradas.
> No he querido intervenir en las consultas, de haberlo hecho habría recomendado este hilo y el blog de Rafapal.



La disyuntiva de 'El arconte' en cuanto a la supuesta posición victimista de 'el preparao'... -respecto al 'deep state mein-in-zpein'- ...sobrepasa lo risible. 

El 'neng' es otro *caballero* de la orden de Malta así como de la de Santiago, al igual que su *padre* y buena parte de la "nobleza de alcurnia" europea; este último además galardonado con la "Insigne" orden del Toisón de oro por su abuelo Alfonso XIII; si no recuerdo mal, ambos serían también monarcas garantes del futuro *reino de Jerusalén*, la capital prevista para el NWO, aún en ciernes. Hasta la Leti tuvo que ser *ingresada* casi a la fuerza en semejante conventiculo maltés. 

Dicho organigrama masónico es el que ejerce quizás la máxima cuota de poder sobre el total de la monarquía española, así como la del resto de reinos de Europa. Todos aquellos regentes han de rendir cuentas a semejante *conciliábulo* judeomasónico histórico, dirigido hasta ahora por el maestre Frey Matthew Festing. 

Heredera de la tradición templaria, hospitalaria y de la orden de caballeros de san Juan, obviamente se trata de un entramado de organización silenciosa estrictamente católica e íntimamente ligada con la más santa de las mafias desde hace más de 1000 años: El Vaticano. Ello además de los consabidos nexos que mantienen los de Malta con otras organizaciones de igual o peor catadura, como el club Bildelberg, la Trilateral Comission o el CFR. Una cofradía judeocristiana silente, de alto rango... que, aun actuando como Estado soberano en toda regla, hoy por hoy, ni siquiera disponen de suelo en el que poder fijar su bandera; se autodefinen como 'la ONG más longeva de la historia del mundo'; adalides de "filántropos", al uso que ha de entenderse la acepción en estos tiempos.

Es decir que... si indagas apenas someramente a esos niveles en los que se mueve el actual soberano... hasta el listado de Mena podría resultar 'peccata minuta'.

Buen tipo, este Rosillo; pero aún así, un tanto ingenua su actitud en estos temas en los que, la típica enemistad entre masonería regular (anglo-vaticana) y la irregular (belga-francesa y etc.) salpica chispazos cada vez más candentes.


----------



## Energia libre (9 Feb 2020)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> La disyuntiva de 'El arconte' en cuanto a la supuesta posición victimista de 'el preparao'... -respecto al 'deep state mein-in-zpein'- ...sobrepasa lo risible.
> 
> El 'neng' es otro *caballero* de la orden de Malta así como de la de Santiago, al igual que su *padre* y buena parte de la "nobleza de alcurnia" europea; este último además galardonado con la "Insigne" orden del Toisón de oro por su abuelo Alfonso XIII; si no recuerdo mal, ambos serían también monarcas garantes del futuro *reino de Jerusalén*, la capital prevista para el NWO, aún en ciernes. Hasta la Leti tuvo que ser *ingresada* casi a la fuerza en semejante conventiculo maltés.
> 
> ...



Ademas cre que hace poco a nuestro preparao le han afiliado a la orden de la jarretera


----------



## Uritorco (9 Feb 2020)

Me pregunto si el fiscal jefe de la Fiscalia Provincial de Burgos, Santiago Mena Cerda, es familiar o guarda algun tipo de parentesco con Jose Maria Mena Alvarez. Lo digo por que este es tambien burgales. Mena Cerda, fue, recordemos, quien decreto el ingreso inmediato en prision de los tres presuntos implicados en el caso Arandina. Fue tambien el encargado de impartir un curso el año pasado sobre los llamados "crimenes de odio". Mena "comparó el aumento de los delitos de odio durante los últimos años con el que se observó en su día con los delitos de violencia de género". Haber si alguien puede aportar algun dato que despeje esta incognita.

En esta noticia sale su foto con su perfil tan judai..., pues no puedo insertarla yo aqui ya que no se por que motivo tengo desde hace varios dias desactivada esa opcion en el foro.

La fiscal jefe de Palencia se presenta para dirigir la Fiscalía de la Comunidad


----------



## allseeyingeye (9 Feb 2020)

ha estado muy bien, he flipado con los 80 años y lo bien llevados del padre, pensaba que tendria entre 60 y 70 sumo


----------



## cagabandurrias (9 Feb 2020)

Resumen de la jugada:

1.- Tenemos a los Sres. Royuela que acusan al ex fiscal Mena de ordenar más de 1.100 asesinatos.
2.- Dichos Sres. han denunciado cada uno de los casos de asesinato en cada Juzgado de Instrucción pertinente, aportando documentación.
3.- Todos y cada uno de los Juzgados han desestimado o sobreseído las causas.
4.- Los Sres. Royuela se han querellado contra el ex fiscal Mena y los poderes Ejecutivo y Judicial usan argucias para no investigar a Mena.
5.- Los Mass Mierda callan como putas sobre este Expediente, de las cloacas más profundas del Estado.
6.- El otrora todopoderoso fiscal Mena sigue agazapado. No sólo no se querella, sino que no dice ni mú. Supongo que sabe que su vida puede correr peligro si lo citan a declarar.
Es una pieza del tablero amortizada. Este viejito cobarde, muerto vale más que vivo.


----------



## Charlatan (9 Feb 2020)

LA UNICA PRUEBA SON LOS MOVIMIENTOS BANCARIOS DE LOS ASESINATOS,CUANDO LOS TENGAN SI SERA JAQUE MATE,HASTA ENTONCES TODO ES HUMO.....


----------



## Debunker (9 Feb 2020)

Charlatan dijo:


> LA UNICA PRUEBA SON LOS MOVIMIENTOS BANCARIOS DE LOS ASESINATOS,CUANDO LOS TENGAN SI SERA JAQUE MATE,HASTA ENTONCES TODO ES HUMO.....




Los tienen y en cada asesinato dicen como distribuyen los pagos, partes en efectivo y partes ingresados sobre todo en Suiza con el número de cuenta y banco y donde fueron ingresados


----------



## CesareLombroso (9 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Los tienen y en cada asesinato dicen como distribuyen los pagos, partes en efectivo y partes ingresados sobre todo en Suiza con el número de cuenta y banco y donde fueron ingresados




pero quien es tan tonto de pagar cosas negras via transferencia y no con un maletin en mano?


----------



## Debunker (9 Feb 2020)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> *(XDD!!) *Ya hubo tiempo en su día para comprobar de qué pie cojeaba este elemento. En cualquier caso, gracias por apuntar tu visión al respecto, la cual comparto, excepto en lo que atañe a considerarle en stricto sensu... 'uno de los nuestros'.
> 
> Porque ocurre que, a estos que pretenden reorientar la "rebelión antisistema"... -a falta de mejor definición- ...hacia el... _"piadoso acervo ético católico apostólico judeocristiano"_ ...habría que ubicarlos especialmente en la mira dado que en la contienda prevista, planificada y diseñada por las sinarquías secretas/discretas... -a fin de lograr un enfrentamiento entre pueblos, razas, gremios y religiones y cosechar las ganancias resultantes de los restos- ...se contempla la tesis de desengañar a los de uno y otro bando en aras a dirigir *LA ATENCIÓN* de la ulterior audiencia... (desengañada de unos y otros sistemas y creencias) ...hacia un nuevo culto de orientación casi igualmente teísta, teológico y teocrático; solo que esta vez un tanto más "modernizado", readaptado y ajustado.
> 
> ...




No entro en motivaciones, proyectos u objetivos de las antiguas órdenes religiosas tanto católicas como protestantes, pero esos objetivos de lo poco que hay de esas órdenes, como el NOM con Jerusalén como capital mundial es una absoluta tontería , puede ser que en el pasado lejano eso fueran los objetivos de estas órdenes, pero actualmente el cristianismo pierde adeptos a puntapalas y el catolicismo es atacado por todos sus frentes, y el famoso NOM no puede tener lugar porque hay un gran bloque que configuran Rusia-China junto a muchos países asiáticos, un 75% de la población mundial con su hinduismo, budismo y sobre todo islamismo y para que decir la conquista de la economía y su lucha por la soberanía que, ni de coña iban a aceptar un NOM bajo la bota de occidente, antes destruyen el planeta que aceptar la dominación del mundo por occidente y el cristianismo, tus argumentos solo pueden ser aceptados por un occidental que solo mire su ombligo y no se de cuenta que el mundo es muy grande y occidente es solo una cuarta parte de ese mundo.


----------



## Debunker (9 Feb 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> pero quien es tan tonto de pagar cosas negras via transferencia y no con un maletin en mano?



No se trata de tontos, ya lo hemos debatido en estos foros, se trata de impunidad, se creen intocables y de tener a todos cogidos por los huevos.


----------



## allseeyingeye (9 Feb 2020)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> La disyuntiva de 'El arconte' en cuanto a la supuesta posición victimista de 'el preparao'... -respecto al 'deep state mein-in-zpein'- ...sobrepasa lo risible.
> 
> El 'neng' es otro *caballero* de la orden de Malta así como de la de Santiago, al igual que su *padre* y buena parte de la "nobleza de alcurnia" europea; este último además galardonado con la "Insigne" orden del Toisón de oro por su abuelo Alfonso XIII; si no recuerdo mal, ambos serían también monarcas garantes del futuro *reino de Jerusalén*, la capital prevista para el NWO, aún en ciernes. Hasta la Leti tuvo que ser *ingresada* casi a la fuerza en semejante conventiculo maltés.
> 
> ...





∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> La disyuntiva de 'El arconte' en cuanto a la supuesta posición victimista de 'el preparao'... -respecto al 'deep state mein-in-zpein'- ...sobrepasa lo risible.
> 
> El 'neng' es otro *caballero* de la orden de Malta así como de la de Santiago, al igual que su *padre* y buena parte de la "nobleza de alcurnia" europea; este último además galardonado con la "Insigne" orden del Toisón de oro por su abuelo Alfonso XIII; si no recuerdo mal, ambos serían también monarcas garantes del futuro *reino de Jerusalén*, la capital prevista para el NWO, aún en ciernes. Hasta la Leti tuvo que ser *ingresada* casi a la fuerza en semejante conventiculo maltés.
> 
> ...



como veis vosotros que estan repartiaos estos grupos?
hay 1000 zinquillones de teoridas

vaticano y masoneria en teorias siempre enfrentados
siempre infiltrados los unos por los otros
ni idea de cual domina a quien, por que es como uno de esos lios de cables de auriculares
a nivel calle de momento les va saliendo relativametne bien la OFUSCACION de quien quien es que RELATIVAMENTE
por que cada vez cuesta mas distinguir mas los presuntos bandos "MASONERIA" vs "IGLESIA" (si es que son algo distito en verdad, que esta por ver)

Se ve esto xD


EJEMPLO: "OPERACION PODEMOS" MASONERIA O JESUITAS Y VATICANO CON SOROS PONIENDO LA PASTA" ??? 
ni puta idea, lio de cables


eso es lo que yo he creido entender desde mi nivel de curios ocasional
yo solo me nutro de resumenecs del youtus asi que ya veis mis fuentes
tampoco me interesa una super profundizacion, es solo curiosidad de una idea general

lo digo sobre todo por "anglo vaticano", eso no es como agua y aceite?

tampoco quiero distraer el debate centrandome en detallitos, pero si alguien se atreve con una radiografia paco rapida de como lo ve el, esto del reparto de bandos entre masonerias, ritos, sociedades secretas, discretas y medio pensionistas.. me vale LA IDEA QUE TENGA CADA CUAL en este momento, nivel paquisimo foro, fast food
de como lo ve el, desde donde su trayectoria..
no hace falta trabajo de Doctorado


----------



## Debunker (9 Feb 2020)

Para mí esta entrevista de Arconte solo me ha desvelado algo nuevo, esto es pagos de HB a Trashorra que conllevaba pagos a "morenos" para hacer el atentado.

Trashorra, os recuerdo que, fue quién suministró los explosivos del 11-M a los supuestos terroristas del islam que también supuestamente obtuvo de una mina de no se que mina en el País Vasco.

Al respecto hay un artículo del País, de 2014 donde dicho medio reconoce las primeras declaraciones de Trashorra y como se desdice después. 


"El exminero fue precisamente uno de los principales actores de esta trama malévola. Aunque ahora se arrepiente y ha asegurado a _El Confidencial_ que implicó a ETA para “distraer y generar confusión”, y porque le “divertía”, llegó a asegurar que Jamal Ahmidan, alias _El Chino,_ responsable del núcleo operativo de los atentados, tenía contactos con la banda terrorista española.


Era falso, pero el PP compró todos los bulos difundidos por Trashorras a través de _El Mundo_. También era falsa, y ahora lo reconoce el exminero, su afirmación de que el 11-M fue un golpe de Estado encubierto tras un grupo de musulmanes. El diario dirigido entonces por Pedro J. Ramírez publicó en septiembre de 2006 dos capítulos de una entrevista con el delincuente que implicaba al PSOE como encubridor de la verdad de la masacre.


Días después, EL PAÍS desmontaba sus mentiras publicando la transcripción de una conversación de Trashorras con su familia en la cárcel: “Mientras _El Mundo_ pague, si yo estoy fuera, les cuento la Guerra Civil española”.

Confesiones de Trashorras


----------



## zonacero (9 Feb 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> PUES A ESTOS ES LOS QUE DEBERIAN HOSTIGAR LOS USA CON SU NUEVA LEGISLACION CONTRA ACTOS GRAVES CONTRA LOS DERECHOS HUMANOS
> 
> Que flamantemente ha creado hace poco
> encaja con su ordenamiento juridico
> ...



A propósito de la jugada de Ábalos, y viendo que aquí nadie se va a "pringar" para coger la denuncia, podría ser una buena jugada contactar con el gobierno de los USA para una denuncia Internacional del caso Royuela y las consiguientes indemnizaciones, todo a cuenta del chuleta de Pedro Sanchez que ha dejado entrever que las bases Usanas corren peligro si tocan al gobierno.


----------



## NAKURA HAMAMI (9 Feb 2020)

El que quiera información en wikipedia sobre cualquier nombre de los que salen debería de marcar "ver historial" a continuación "comparar revisiones seleccionadas" y ya en la comparativa dar "ir a diferencia anterior". Ahí te va saliendo yendo hacia atrás todas las comparativas en las que continuamente se están añadiendo y quitando los cambios efectuados en este asunto.


----------



## Manufacturer (9 Feb 2020)

Lo he visto, una cosa reveladora es la que dice el periodista: Los asesinatos a particulares (que son la mayoría) son unos de los indicios de su veracidad. ¿Quien iba a inventar los datos de particulares y sus coartadas? ¿Quien iba a inventarse datos significativos de éstos?


----------



## allseeyingeye (9 Feb 2020)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Lo he visto, una cosa reveladora es la que dice el periodista: Los asesinatos a particulares (que son la mayoría) son unos de los indicios de su veracidad. ¿Quien iba a inventar los datos de particulares y sus coartadas? ¿Quien iba a inventarse datos significativos de éstos?




OJO! POR PODERSE SE PUEDE HACERSE!


(inventar historias, desarrollarlas, completerlas)
es decir, perfectamente un gobierno extranjero sano  
podria tener acceso a todos esos kilotones de mierda por mil vias posibles



por ejemplo
ESCUCHAS DE COSAS QUE HAN SUCEDIDO MAS O MENOS REALMENTE




DE ALGUIEN QUE PROCESAR TODO ES VOLUMEN DE DATOS: ( y no estoy mirandoa nadie  )



y luego de alguna forma "fabricar" ad hoc los papelorios (no me pregunteis como)

DE LO QUE HAN SABIDO POR ESCUCHAS ELECTRONICAS O VAYA USTEDA SABER
para adaptarlos al UNIVERSO PACO PAQUIL ESPAÑOL 
y ponerlo "en loh papeleh" 
que es lo unico que se entiende por aqui




Por ejemplo, no digo que sea eso, podria podrian pasar mil permutaciones de cosas asi



A) TAMBIEN HEMOS DE ESTAR PREPARADOS INCLUSO PARA CIERTO NIVEL DE DESINFORMACION
E INCLUSO DE PSY OP COMPLEJA

PERO

B) PSY OP Y OPERACION COMPLEJA QUE PUDIERA TENER FALSEDADES, ERRORES O DISTRACIONES 
CON MUCHISIMAS VERDADES Y DATOS REALES Y GRAVISIMOS Y VALIDOS INTRINSECAMENTE QUE TODOS DEBEMOS CONOCER IGUALMENTE


C) Lo digo para estar preparados aunque cualquier inexactitud, imprecision, para que EVITAR QUE MALOS INTENTEN TUMBAR EL TOTAL QUE CONTENGA HECHOS CIERTOS
y evitar que traten de DESACREDITAR EL TOTAL si eventualmente hubiran algo que no fuera precisoo correcto (pero el resto si)


----------



## rayban00 (9 Feb 2020)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> En un discursito de una hora y poco... el presbítero este se pasa más de 57 minutos y pico repasando el perfil de casi todo quisqui del R78, mostrando ’n’ veces la portada e interiores de sus libritos… hasta no bien llegado el tiempo 57:35 que es cuando finalmente pronuncia por primera vez la palabra ‘Royuela’; aún así tiene el kareto de titular su vidrio-bodrio haciendo alusión a dicho informe… nada más que por acaparar visionados de sus feligreses sufridos e ingenuos.
> 
> Es una lástima que, finalmente decidiera desactivar la inserción de comentarios… -lo cual no habría de extrañar a casi nadie- …porque le iba a dejar un par de perlitas de adorno de las que marcan época en JewTube.
> 
> ...




Me ha defraudado muchísimo ese video de Francisco Gijón. Hasta le he notado cierta envidia, en plan: "yo ya lo sabía" "¿no veis lo que cuento en mis libros?"

Es como un berrinche de "yo soy mejor que tu Royuela", y se más por lo que callo que por lo que digo... Poco cristiano es si le da igual más de 1000 muertes...

Pero en algo tiene razón en ese video y es la última parte, que no pasará NADA. 

¿Qué tendríamos que estar todo el país en la calle? Pues sí, que deberíamos plantarnos de una puta vez, pues también. Pero si da igual, si aunque saliera el Rey (es un suponer) diciendo que fue el autor de Alcasser la gente seguiría viendo tan felices la isla de las tentaciones.

Si el problema de España no es Mena, ni los masones, ni el deep state, el problema de España son los españoles. España es lo que quieren los españoles y ya está. Por eso este hilo se quedará en nada, al igual que esos dos valientes, padre e hijo, mañana los matan y no pasa nada.

*Aquí nunca pasa NADA


Y yo me daré a la bebida o me suicidaré, porque no soporto esta indiferencia, ese pasotismo, esa poca sangre, esta muerte en vida, porque eso es España, un muerto viviente*


----------



## allseeyingeye (9 Feb 2020)

rayban00 dijo:


> Me ha defraudado muchísimo ese video de Francisco Gijón. Hasta le he notado cierta envidia, en plan: "yo ya lo sabía" "¿no veis lo que cuento en mis libros?"
> 
> Es como un berrinche de "yo soy mejor que tu Royuela", y se más por lo que callo que por lo que digo... Poco cristiano es si le da igual más de 1000 muertes...
> 
> ...





la no sabemos que cosa que es Q ANON y cuando de psy op buen mala o regular es..

da un mensajito de esperanza

algo asi como lo de vamos a forzar el que

AL FINAL HAY MAS GENTE (en el fondo) "BUENA" QUE (en el fondo) "MALA"
(habiando mas hijoputas que ventanas) 


vamos a ver en que queda
hay partido aun

esto es raiz de la ¿Crisis? con IRAN
diciendo en no recuerdo que post que al final la supuesta "guerra mortal" habia sido totalmetne "DEFUSED" o algo asi
gracias a los "BACKCHANNELS" o acuerdos por debajo de la mesa, de los que no quieren follones y son gente normal en los dos "bandos"

QAnon Posts & Drops | Q


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Feb 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> pero quien es tan tonto de pagar cosas negras via transferencia y no con un maletin en mano?



Se ha explicado antes. La masonería quiere que te impliques y dependas de ella. Es un "te vas a manchar de sangre hasta el tuetano, así que dependes de nosotros, estás ligado de por vida"


----------



## allseeyingeye (9 Feb 2020)

Q Post 15

15Nov-01-2017 4:00:47 AM CET*Anonymous*4ch*/pol*Copy link to postScreencap
There are more good people than bad
. The wizards and warlocks (inside term) will not allow another Satanic Evil POS control our country. Realize Soros, Clintons, Obama, Putin, etc. are all controlled by 3 families (the 4th was removed post Trump's victory).

11.3 - Podesta indicted
11.6 - Huma indicted

Manafort was placed into Trump's camp (as well as others). The corruption that will come out is so serious that deals must be cut for people to walk away otherwise 70% of elected politicians would be in jail (you are seeing it already begin). A deep cleaning is occurring and the prevention and defense of pure evil is occurring on a daily basis. They never thought they were going to lose control of the Presidency (not just D's) and thought they had control since making past mistakes (JFK, Reagan).

Good speed, Patriots.
PS, Soros is targeted.




Q Post 6
Why is POTUS surrounded by generals ^^
Again, there are a lot more good people than bad so have faith. This was a hostile takeover from an evil corrupt network of players (not just Democrats).
Don’t fool yourself into thinking Obama, Soros, Roth’s, Clinton’s etc have more power present day than POTUS.
Follow the money, it’s the key


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Feb 2020)

rayban00 dijo:


> Si el problema de España no es Mena, ni los masones, ni el deep state, el problema de España son los españoles. España es lo que quieren los españoles y ya está. Por eso este hilo se quedará en nada, al igual que esos dos valientes, padre e hijo, mañana los matan y no pasa nada.
> 
> *Aquí nunca pasa NADA
> 
> ...



+1

Este es el punto principal de todo. Realmente la gente en España merece que le pase lo peor. Es que muy pocos se salvan.


----------



## allseeyingeye (9 Feb 2020)

a mi esto de salir a la luz el EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA me parece que es casi algo caido del cielo, por muy duro que sea el shock inicial de salir de matrix

es como justo lo que hacia falta
tener eso colgado en internet
en formato que puedes mandara a cualquier cuñado a que lo vea en yotube, por mucho que no lo quiera ver, que los llame "fachas" o "torrentes" o entre en negacion

en el fondo incluso esa persona, ya lo ha visto y lo sabe incoscientemente que algo hay y que esas cosas pasan (no tan bestia, pero mira, cuanto antes espabile igua mejor segun casos)

asi que vedlo, en caso de que este MAS O MENOS acertado como un WINNING

un winning DURO para todos, pero un principio de WINNING


----------



## rayban00 (9 Feb 2020)

Yo cuando leí el expediente en donde planean matar a Rajoy, y disparan cerca y por eso solo caen de 4 metros y se salvan.

Ahora entiendo a parte del PP, y no los defiendo ojo, pero Rajoy se echó para atrás en la ley del aborto, por ejemplo.

Muchos políticos saben todo esto, y saben que si no siguen lo establecido se los cargan. Que bonito todo


----------



## Demodé (9 Feb 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Resumen de la jugada:
> 
> 1.- Tenemos a los Sres. Royuela que acusan al ex fiscal Mena de ordenar más de 1.100 asesinatos.
> 2.- Dichos Sres. han denunciado cada uno de los casos de asesinato en cada Juzgado de Instrucción pertinente, aportando documentación.
> ...



Supongo por la manera de pensar en las notas, que Mena estará pensando en cargarse a Royuela padre (quién dijo en los vídeos que lleva 5 intentos de asesinato) , pero éste es "peligroso" como llegó a reconocerle el sargento Ruíz que desistió de matarle; no quiero frivolizar pero es demasiado horror, veremos quizá esta vez un duelo en la cumbre con la espada láser
(G. Lucas reconoció haberse inspirado en los masones para crear los Sith de Starwars)


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Feb 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> (G. Lucas reconoció haberse inspirado en los masones para crear los Sith de Starwars)



Interesante esto; pensé que él vería a los Jedi como masones...


----------



## Bimmer (9 Feb 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> como veis vosotros que estan repartiaos estos grupos?
> hay 1000 zinquillones de teoridas
> 
> vaticano y masoneria en teorias siempre enfrentados
> ...



No si no distraes el debate, es que el debate tiene que centrarse en esto, lo demás es distraerse, como dije anteriormente sino se va al origen del problema solo hacemos ruido, a lo máximo que aspiramos distrayéndonos es si acaso un "quítate tú para ponerme yo".

De lo que he aprendido respecto al fraude del nombre legal, el máximo poder lo tiene el Vaticano mediante las bulas papales, en derecho positivo la máxima autoridad es el Vaticano con dichas bulas, es decir que por encima de la Declaración Universal de los Derechos Humanos están las bulas papales.

Es curioso porque el propio Vaticano es el único organismo oficial que ha hablado sobre la ley natural la cual es la base del Derecho y de él emanan los demás como el derecho positivo que es por el que nos regimos, esto implica que el derecho positivo es un auténtico fraude que vulnera al Derecho del que emana como es el natural.

Comunicado del Vaticano sobre la ley natural :

En busca de una ética universal: nueva perspectiva sobre la ley natural

Derecho positivo : Son leyes y normas escritas arbitrarias por un grupo de hombres basadas en la subjetividad de estos. Por eso el mismo acto en unos países se castiga de distinta manera o incluso en un país se castiga y en otro no.


----------



## Bimmer (9 Feb 2020)

rayban00 dijo:


> Me ha defraudado muchísimo ese video de Francisco Gijón. Hasta le he notado cierta envidia, en plan: "yo ya lo sabía" "¿no veis lo que cuento en mis libros?"
> 
> Es como un berrinche de "yo soy mejor que tu Royuela", y se más por lo que callo que por lo que digo... Poco cristiano es si le da igual más de 1000 muertes...
> 
> ...



Los que más culpa tienen de todo esto son los más de 140.000 policías que hay en activo y miran para otro lado, ya no solo por este caso, que cojones tiene, mismamente por el hecho de que haya delincuentes con ANTECEDENTES en libertad, en vez de un antecedente (y dependiendo de qué delito, de ser violación, denuncia falsa por violación o asesinato, no tendrían que estar en libertad en la vida).

Para mi los policías son la máxima expresión de : "primero yo, después yo y por último yo". A mi mientras me den cada mes mis 2 mil pavos fijos, me la suda ser el brazo tonto de la ley hecha por los máximos delincuentes y psicópatas como son los políticos.

Hay que tener en cuenta que no engañan a nadie, fijaros en su nombre : "Fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del *ESTADO*". ¿Quiénes forman el Estado? Pues que no nos extrañe que los policías sean los lacayos de la clase política.

Imaginaros qué estómago hay que tener para meterte en un zulo un año entero a memorizar mierda como un papagayo para sacarte una plaza y luego tener que cumplir con las órdenes de unos tipos que no han estudiado ni opositado para acceder a formar parte del gobierno :


----------



## rayban00 (9 Feb 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> a mi esto de salir a la luz el EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA me parece que es casi algo caido del cielo, por muy duro que sea el shock inicial de salir de matrix
> 
> es como justo lo que hacia falta
> tener eso colgado en internet
> ...



Env


Bimmer dijo:


> Los que más culpa tienen de todo esto son los más de 140.000 policías que hay en activo y miran para otro lado, ya no solo por este caso, que cojones tiene, mismamente por el hecho de que haya delincuentes con ANTECEDENTES en libertad, en vez de un antecedente (y dependiendo de qué delito, de ser violación, denuncia falsa por violación o asesinato, no tendrían que estar en libertad en la vida).
> 
> Para mi los policías son la máxima expresión de : "primero yo, después yo y por último yo". A mi mientras me den cada mes mis 2 mil pavos fijos, me la suda ser el brazo tonto de la ley hecha por los máximos delincuentes y psicópatas como son los políticos.
> 
> ...




Está clarísimo.

Solo hay que ver a los que van cada día a detener a hombres inocentes y a meterlos entre rejas aun sabiendo que son inocentes por la ley de violencia de género.

Ninguna plataforma policiaca que se rebele contra esto, ningún sindicato, nada, que vergüenza, para quienes actúan y a quiénes protegen, les da igual la gente, si es culpable o no, si sufren o no...


----------



## Tito Clint (9 Feb 2020)

rayban00 dijo:


> Env
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así es, sólo se mueven por la pasta, como la mayoría de borregos.

*Policías y Guardia Civiles salen a la calle para pedir de nuevo una equiparación salarial real*


----------



## Psyckos (9 Feb 2020)

Yo lo que veo es que se ha juntado una necesidad de tener algo con las ganas de dar algo. Esto es, la necesidad de revolver algún asunto conspiranoico tras los fracasos de Alcasser y el bulo España con el "Art attack" de los Royuela.

Si había pacto de silencio en los medios era tiempo atrás con Campechano I, y aunque el ceenei siga cubriendo, aquí por unos o por otros acaba saliendo. Lo difícil es dar con algo en condiciones como usuario pc Paco, ya que el perriodismo está escaneando cualquier chorrada por internet, ansiosos de cubrir con ingente cantidad de información lo que deben de poner al día, que no es poco.

De ahí que salga tanta chorrada infundamentada, de las papeleras de reciclaje del periodismo en esta era de la información, que tanto entretenimiento magufil nos regala a la semana en forma de hilos, webs, blogs y canales. Investigación de escritorio, de la papelera de reciclaje...


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (9 Feb 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> como veis vosotros que estan repartiaos estos grupos?
> hay 1000 zinquillones de teoridas
> 
> vaticano y masoneria en teorias siempre enfrentados
> ...



Me parece que Vaticano y masonería no deberían considerarse unos bandos enfrentados en términos absolutos dado que, la primera forma de masonería… -o al menos sus antecedentes más históricos- …lo habrían conformado las órdenes de caballería que surgieron en tiempos de las Cruzadas; esto es: Los templarios, los caballeros teutónicos así como los *hospitalarios / **San Juan de Jerusalén** / **Orden de Malta*; esta última, una congregación católico-apostólico-romana estrechamente vinculada al Vaticano; la orden a la que pertenecen estos últimos Borbones. 

Al igual que la curia jesuita se trataría de órdenes de *índole MILITAR*.

De ahí que se pueda concluir que ese perfil del actual monarca español en términos de ‘mártir acosado’ que insiste exponer El Arconte... para algunos resulte una visión ciertamente candorosa, ingenua o incluso hasta optimista. El propio comunicado del monarca… -presuntamente emitido a los Royuela a través de su emisario- …lo habría expuesto explícitamente: _‘Los árboles no os permiten ver el bosque’._


----------



## cagabandurrias (9 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Los que más culpa tienen de todo esto son los más de 140.000 policías que hay en activo y miran para otro lado, ya no solo por este caso, que cojones tiene, mismamente por el hecho de que haya delincuentes con ANTECEDENTES en libertad, en vez de un antecedente (y dependiendo de qué delito, de ser violación, denuncia falsa por violación o asesinato, no tendrían que estar en libertad en la vida).
> 
> Para mi los policías son la máxima expresión de : "primero yo, después yo y por último yo". A mi mientras me den cada mes mis 2 mil pavos fijos, me la suda ser el brazo tonto de la ley hecha por los máximos delincuentes y psicópatas como son los políticos.
> 
> ...



Todo el mundo va a la suya. La gente se vende por un puñado de cahuetes.


----------



## cagabandurrias (9 Feb 2020)

rayban00 dijo:


> Me ha defraudado muchísimo ese video de Francisco Gijón. Hasta le he notado cierta envidia, en plan: "yo ya lo sabía" "¿no veis lo que cuento en mis libros?"
> 
> Es como un berrinche de "yo soy mejor que tu Royuela", y se más por lo que callo que por lo que digo... Poco cristiano es si le da igual más de 1000 muertes...
> 
> ...



Ahora hace falta más entereza y templanza que nunca.
Vivimos en un mundo regido por sociopatas con la connivencia del grueso de la población, a quién le importa una mierda la justicia y sólo quiere buen sueldo, vacaciones y postureo.


----------



## daesrd (9 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Por favor, dadle una oportunidad a esa información que os he compartido, ignorarla es comportarse como un perro que ladra y persigue a un coche, si el coche se para, el perro no sabe qué hacer.
> 
> Tenemos que tener un objetivo, no basta con exponer toda la mierda del Estado, hay que darle una solución y objetivamente hablando la solución es dejar de regirnos por el derecho positivo para pasar a regirnos por el derecho consuetudinario y el derecho natural.



Ojalá despertarmos todos de una vez.


----------



## Tigershark (9 Feb 2020)

Otro youtubero que se hace eco del caso Royuela , creo que no esta puesto en el hilo:


----------



## Tigershark (9 Feb 2020)

rayban00 dijo:


> Me ha defraudado muchísimo ese video de Francisco Gijón. Hasta le he notado cierta envidia, en plan: "yo ya lo sabía" "¿no veis lo que cuento en mis libros?"
> 
> Es como un berrinche de "yo soy mejor que tu Royuela", y se más por lo que callo que por lo que digo... Poco cristiano es si le da igual más de 1000 muertes...
> 
> ...



Le ha salido redonda la jugada al mediocre de mencionar el expediente royuela en el título , hemos sido muchos los que hemos picao , ha ganado visitas con respecto a otros videos , es un canalla , además de un cagao de marca mayor porque en una hora de video no se mete a valorar en ningun momento el caso royuela , y ojo que volverá a repetir la jugada si necesita publicidad para sus mierdas de videos.


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (9 Feb 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> la no sabemos que cosa que es Q ANON y cuando de psy op buen mala o regular es..
> 
> da un mensajito de esperanza
> 
> ...



Sin ánimo de defraudarte, estimado 'seer', ahí dejo caer 'my seeing' *(XD!)*:

*'QAnon' es la iglesia católica apostólica romana aupada* por su servicio de inteligencia de *la orden MILITAR jesuita*; posiblemente el más abyecto enemigo que tuvo la humanidad, en tanto en cuanto se trata del más antiguo, desde que constan registros.

¿En base a qué cabe opinar de tal forma?; fácilmente detectable. En sus refritos 'tweeteros' se delatan ellos mismos:


*http://rafapal.com/2019/02/27/q-dentro-de-21-dias-empezaran-a-suceder-grandes-grandes-grandes-cosas-acompanado-de-una-oracion-para-vencer-al-demonio/ *​
Atentos al texto que figura en el .jpg que incluye *RafaPapal; uno de sus más insistentes voceros*:

*Recomendar... "oraciones para vencer al demonio" y emitir arengas para la victoria de... "the armor of god" comporta un refrito propagandístico que solo puede ser obra del Vaticano* y/o de cualquiera de sus servicios de inteligencia o _think tanks_ adscritos a su orden MILITAR jesuita. El verdadero "demonio" del cual habría que cuidarse bien antes que de cualquier otro... no solo aquí en la Tierra sino después, en el siguiente nivel de percepción de consciencia de ser y existencia... (por ello se enunció la famosa '*Unam sanctam*').

El compendio de usurpación de poder en el que está inscrito el monarca y su orden sacrosanta centenaria: Los caballeros de Malta.


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (9 Feb 2020)

Don Zascas dijo:


> Así es, sólo se mueven por la pasta, como la mayoría de borregos.
> 
> *Policías y Guardia Civiles salen a la calle para pedir de nuevo una equiparación salarial real*



*(XD!)* ¡¡Hombre; no será tanto!! También se movilizan airados para recurrir la obligatoriedad o validez de las pruebas de ortografía en sus oposiciones a unos y otros cuerpos de 'zeguridá':

*La prueba de ortografía indigna a los opositores a la Policía Nacional*

*El fallo al que se agarran miles de opositores de la GC para impugnar el test de ortografía*

*Opositores piden a la Guardia Civil que declare nula la prueba de ortografía*

*El 43% de los aspirantes a guardia civil suspende por la prueba de ortografía*

Si serán zafios aspirantes y ponentes que hasta *en el examen se insertaron palabras que NO EXISTEN *contempladas oficialmente* en el RAE*:

*Un filólogo analiza la validez de la polémica prueba de ortografía en la Guardia Civil*


----------



## Stock Option (9 Feb 2020)

En FC el hilo que más éxito ha tenido lleva tres páginas. 

Respecto al hilo para debatir sobre La Isla de las Tentaciones ya he perdido la cuenta de cuantos van abiertos hasta la fecha con sus 2000 páginas. 

El resumen perfecto de lo que la gente va buscando.


----------



## Energia libre (9 Feb 2020)

rayban00 dijo:


> Me ha defraudado muchísimo ese video de Francisco Gijón. Hasta le he notado cierta envidia, en plan: "yo ya lo sabía" "¿no veis lo que cuento en mis libros?"
> 
> Es como un berrinche de "yo soy mejor que tu Royuela", y se más por lo que callo que por lo que digo... Poco cristiano es si le da igual más de 1000 muertes...
> 
> ...



No hay que rendirse, un vejete de 81años y su hijo licenciado en Fisicas y habiendose comido 10 añazos, nos dicen que no hay que rendirse, recordar las palabras o el lema del hombre mas condecorado en la II GM : Solo pierde el que se rinde.


----------



## Energia libre (9 Feb 2020)

rayban00 dijo:


> Env
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se olvide que estos policias y GC creo que son los mas perjudicados por la viogen, a las damas las pone que tengan sueldo fijo y cuando los engatusan los largan y el % separados y viogenizados es muy alto dentro de la pelutante CFSE


----------



## allseeyingeye (9 Feb 2020)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> Sin ánimo de defraudarte, estimado 'seer', ahí dejo caer 'my seeing' *(XD!)*:
> 
> *'QAnon' es la iglesia católica apostólica romana aupada* por su servicio de inteligencia de *la orden MILITAR jesuita*; posiblemente el más abyecto enemigo que tuvo la humanidad, en tanto en cuanto se trata del más antiguo, desde que constan registros.
> 
> ...



si si es posible

han hecho quien sea, un batiburillo grande
ahi cosas

evangelicas
gnosticas
cristianas por determinar tipo "Misticismo Cristiano"
luciferinas
"tecno luciferinas" (como muy mezclado con la Inteligencia Artificial
ateas
sionistas
new age
marciano pleyadiana
.................................
y suma y sigue
cantidad de referencias y de gente de todas esas "preferencias" y cosas para la cual hay "calls to action" para enganchar por ahi

y sip
la mitad o mas de la lista de arriba tiene vinculos con Jesuitas y Vaticano que las creado o infiltrado en algun momento



........... 
AUN CON TODO ESO, SUPUESTAMENTE TAMBIEN LE TIRAN BASTANTES HOSTIAS AL VATICANO (asi en general) AYER MISMO LA ULTIMA ANDANADA
.....

>>> Lo mas guapo que les han llamado es poner los zapatos rojos de de Ratzinger con piel de niño humano real
>>>> mostrar las cuentas de LA CRUZ ROJA!!! o insinularlas que eso no lo ha hecho en españa masoneria "LAICA" NINGUNA!!

>>>>llamarlos reptiles y cuando habian conseguido por fin ganar reputacion entre el publico, darle difusion a cosas que antes jamas habian sido creida, como el edificio vaticano con forma de serpiente, "VALIDANDO" que es exacamente lo que parece
etc

Mad Max: - Nueva moda de la izquierda: comerse a los niños.
Thread by @CoralineElise: "Please look at this thread concerning , & . WARNING: there are many disturbing photos. This thread […]" #Pizzagate #Pedovores #HumanTrafficking #Q

↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓ esto si no es por el rollo QANON no lo vemos nunca creo ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓uu







7638 views





WOKE AF ⭐⭐⭐ @CoralineElise  Read on Twitter


Please look at this thread concerning #Pizzagate, #Pedovores & #HumanTrafficking. WARNING: there are many disturbing photos. This thread shows you how blatant & public these monsters are. #Q told us months ago about Rachel “Ray” Chandler...
She was a frequent guest on Epstein’s Lolita Express & Epstein Island. She is a child handler. She traffics the kids & adults for the famous & elite. As a front, she opened up a “modeling agency” as a cover to find & sell trafficking victims.
These are just a few of the photos taken from her Instagram.





de todo esto nos hemos enterado gracias a QANON o sectores orbitantes a esa movida
asi que habra que ir viendo con las de verdad la que mas peso tiene y que otras son para "mover gente" y captar publico para conseguir la masa critica suficiente


----------



## Lady Victoria (9 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Has dado en el clavo pero hay que ir más allá.
> 
> *Voy a decir algo que es de máxima importancia, ha pasado completamente desapercibido en otros mensajes ya que no lo he desarrollado y puse directamente los vídeos que lo explican a la perfección. *
> 
> ...



Tengo un atraso enorme con este hilo pero comento para dar las gracias a LRamos y Bimmer por sus aportaciones. Me gusta mucho leer vuestras argumentaciones y me parecía que un simple Thank no era suficiente. 

Quisiera además añadir algo más. Creo que esta información no nos puede conducir a la apatía o al derrotismo, no podemos caer en esa trampa de pensar que ellos son los poderosos y nosotros marionetas y por tanto estamos atados de pies y manos. 

De momento, y no es poco, tenemos información muy poderosa, este foro para compartir y sentido crítico. Una marioneta no tendría nada de eso. 
No sé si os pasa pero a mí ver con claridad cómo funciona este mundo me provoca una sensación de fascinación...de poder... Ls información es poder, es que me encaja perfectamente esa frase. 

Me vengo arriba cuando os leo, cuando poco a poco en mi mente van cuadrando los acontecimientos, cuando aprendo, cuando la verdad siempre luminosa y liberadora se desvela. 
Esto no es un concepto intelectual, me ocurre a nivel físico y concreto, cuando digo "me vengo arriba" es que crecen mi ánimo, mi vitalidad, mi coraje, mi ilusión por este mundo podrido pero a la vez lleno de belleza y personas honestas. 

No es que yo me obligue a sentir esto, me pasa. Lo comparto simplemente porque creo que toda persona que lucha por la verdad, la honradez, la justicia, merece hacerlo desde este espíritu, no caigamos en un pesimismo que francamente creo que no es natural al ser humano sino producto de un trato denigrante por parte del sistema y de nuestras propias familias. 

Si nos hubieran tratado bien y con respeto desde niños la búsqueda de justicia nos parecería fascinante y estimulante en sí misma, nuestro espíritu sería alegre y confiado a pesar de la oscuridad, no os parece? 

Pues hala, sigamos en este foro con buen ánimo, camaradas


----------



## Hermoso Raton (10 Feb 2020)

zonacero dijo:


> Atentos a las "flagrantes" modificaciones de fechas en el país.
> así es como se impiden las investigaciones.
> 
> Muere un joven al chocar con un coche que iba a contramano
> ...




??? uno se llama Javier y el otro se llama Iñigo. Son 2 personas diferentes, seguramente hermanos. De hecho Iñigo murió con 19 años como indica en la noticia de El Pais que has puesto, mientras que Javier murió con 42 (Pequeño offtopic... Javier que estaba casado con una hija de Francisco Roig y se ve que había un lío de cojones con una herencia) Guerra entre los Roig y los Reyzábal por una herencia millonaria oculta en México


----------



## Uritorco (10 Feb 2020)

Juan Roig el dueño de Mercadona es familiar de los anteriores.


----------



## Uritorco (10 Feb 2020)

A partir exactamente del minuto dos abordan brevemente el Expediente Royuela.


----------



## Demodé (10 Feb 2020)

Muere a los 49 el crítico periodista David Gistau
Muere el periodista David Gistau


----------



## Play_91 (10 Feb 2020)

BOMBAZO¡¡¡ AZNAR relacionado en los vuelos "LOLITA EXPRESS" del suicidado PEDERASTA EPSTEIN


----------



## Play_91 (10 Feb 2020)

A ver si te crees que cuando digo que los reptilianos campan a sus anchas bromeo. Sin novedad en un mundo plagado de estos seres.

De todas formas tu no puedes poner aquí que el psoe tiene la culpa de todo cuando hemos tenido un pp llamado "nos gobierna la mafia" y "las cloacas del estado" y "caso Gurtel" y y y y no me vengas ahora con que el psoe es malo malísimo y el resto unos santos porque no, ahí se te ve el plumero, si cuentas cuenta todo no cuentes sólo lo de un partido y el resto angelitos, aunque sea verdad lo que cuentas.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (10 Feb 2020)

rayban00 dijo:


> Yo cuando leí el expediente en donde planean matar a Rajoy, y disparan cerca y por eso solo caen de 4 metros y se salvan.
> 
> Ahora entiendo a parte del PP, y no los defiendo ojo, pero Rajoy se echó para atrás en la ley del aborto, por ejemplo.
> 
> Muchos políticos saben todo esto, y saben que si no siguen lo establecido se los cargan. Que bonito todo



Ronald Reagan en los 80s pese a ser obediente y republicano en ese momento, parece que cuando flaqueó con el tema nukes contra la URSS tras haber visto cierta pelicula , y querer frenar esa competicion de nukes o riesgo a destruccion masiva...

Intentaron asesinarlo. Dicho en documentales. Se habla de un loco, pero esos locos asesinos de presis son contratados por ciertas agencias o sector poderoso.

En Europa parece que hay igual o mas presion si cabe a veces...

Rajoy siempre gobernó con miedo y ahora se entiende, la pantalla de plasma era por algo del pasado sin lugar a dudas.



∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> Me parece que Vaticano y masonería no deberían considerarse unos bandos enfrentados en términos absolutos dado que, la primera forma de masonería… -o al menos sus antecedentes más históricos- …lo habrían conformado las órdenes de caballería que surgieron en tiempos de las Cruzadas; esto es: Los templarios, los caballeros teutónicos así como los *hospitalarios / **San Juan de Jerusalén** / **Orden de Malta*; esta última, una congregación católico-apostólico-romana estrechamente vinculada al Vaticano; la orden a la que pertenecen estos últimos Borbones.
> 
> Al igual que la curia jesuita se trataría de órdenes de *índole MILITAR*.
> 
> De ahí que se pueda concluir que ese perfil del actual monarca español en términos de ‘mártir acosado’ que insiste exponer El Arconte... para algunos resulte una visión ciertamente candorosa, ingenua o incluso hasta optimista. El propio comunicado del monarca… -presuntamente emitido a los Royuela a través de su emisario- …lo habría expuesto explícitamente: _‘Los árboles no os permiten ver el bosque’._



Algo no cuadra, se están cargando la religión católica los masones que ademas disfrutan de rituales satñánicos y de destruir occidente, aunque no le niego que en origen eran constructores de Catedrales no?

En esas ordenes se combatia al islam, entonces lo que queda defiende Islam en Europa? con que fin?

O se compro al Vaticano y esas ordenes e incluso los masones pasaron a ser enemigos por tener otras creencias de aquello de lo que provenian?

Hay informacion por todas partes, pero nada claro al respecto la verdad.


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (10 Feb 2020)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Ronald Reagan en los 80s pese a ser obediente y republicano en ese momento, parece que cuando flaqueó con el tema nukes contra la URSS tras haber visto cierta pelicula , y querer frenar esa competicion de nukes o riesgo a destruccion masiva...
> 
> Intentaron asesinarlo. Dicho en documentales. Se habla de un loco, pero esos locos asesinos de presis son contratados por ciertas agencias o sector poderoso.
> 
> ...



Según fuentes más o menos versadas en la materia (O. Wirth, Díaz Romero, etc.), en el ámbito de la llamada masonería especulativa… (centralizada mayormente en la gran logia de Londres) …en torno a finales de 1800 se habría producido una emancipación por parte de grupos no conformes con los artículos 12 y 135 del reglamento general masónico; estas normas contemplaban respectivamente el precepto de creer en un quimérico ‘arquitecto del universo’ y la prohibición de inmiscuirse en política o entablar discusiones acerca del credo religioso de cada uno de sus miembros. A partir de ahí se habría iniciado el periplo de la gran logia de Bélgica que después suscitó la aparición de la célebre logia del Gran Oriente francés. 

Dicha división habría sido ciertamente traumática para el conventículo inicial londinense, el cual habría roto casi todo vínculo administrativo oficial con las nuevas corrientes rebeldes, más propensas a la observancia de una suerte de ‘deidad personal subyacente en cada individuo’ y la conveniente opción de influir en el ámbito político del destino de los pueblos y naciones. 

De ese modo cabrían aplicarse distingos entre ambas escuelas masónicas tildándolas de ‘regular’ e ‘irregular’, según se adscribieran a una estrategia más teista y pro-Vaticano… o no. Y no resulta tan descabellado pensar que así habría podido ser el caso dado que... ese rasgo fundamental de distinción es apreciable en la actitud de unos y otros miembros o socios de cada organización en pugna; véase el ejemplo de…:

a) Mauro Biglino… (confeso partícipe de la Gran Oriente francés) …quien parece no cejar en operar en pos de la divulgación de una exégesis verídica de los textos bíblicos más prístinos de los que se dispone hasta la fecha: Los legados de la tradición masorética (Códex Aleppo, Códice de Leningrado, Biblia hebraica de Rudolf Kittel, Stuttgartensia, etc.). --------- Frente a…:

b) El resto de organizaciones partidarias del respeto minucioso a los tradicionales dogmas teocráticos cristianos… (mayormente los católicos) …postulados por la curia vaticana a lo largo de demasiados siglos de historia.


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (10 Feb 2020)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Ronald Reagan en los 80s pese a ser obediente y republicano en ese momento, parece que cuando flaqueó con el tema nukes contra la URSS tras haber visto cierta pelicula , y querer frenar esa competicion de nukes o riesgo a destruccion masiva...
> 
> Intentaron asesinarlo. Dicho en documentales. Se habla de un loco, pero esos locos asesinos de presis son contratados por ciertas agencias o sector poderoso.
> 
> ...



La actitud del insistente y vilipendiado Biglino hace pensar que la divulgación cada vez más expandida de sus libros y sus charlas en directo y diferido podría deberse a una de esas "encomiendas discretas” adjudicadas en el seno de las reuniones y agendas de estas asociaciones taimadas:

....



....​

Lo paradójicamente dramático es que ambos conciliábulos perseguirían exactamente lo mismo: El control total sobre la dirección de los pueblos del mundo desde sus respectivos flancos, aun cuando cada variante trataría de llevar a cabo su agenda de manera ciertamente distinta y hasta del todo antagónica. Esto es: Cabría ir planteándose la consecución de un NWO típicamente anglosajón y teísta y... el correspondiente opuesto, de cariz más ateo... que sería el que... (a todas luces) ...parece haberse instaurado en España con la innegable pujanza y sostén de la Open Society y sus correspondientes think tanks y logias adscritas a la causa.

En cualquier caso, a los efectos que toca a la población iba a implicar más o menos lo mismo; solo que la eterna rivalidad entre unos y otros cultos religiosos vendría a ser reemplazada por una confrontación más o menos flagrante, admitida o feroz… entre una facción sinárquica de raigambre abiertamente cristiana, católica y vaticana... en contra de otra versión más “flamante”, “avant-garde” y “modernista”, ciertamente contraria al constante ejercicio de predominancia de la iglesia de Roma.

Dos variantes de veneno e ingeniería social a esparcir en la cognición de las poblaciones confusas que se irían alternando entre sí en el rol de condominio de los Estados y pueblos en función de su capacidad logística, mafiosa, política o militar.

.... .... .... ....​
LA HISTORIA TAL Y COMO NOS LA CUENTAN NO ES MÁS QUE UN "CUENTO CHINO" DISEÑADO POR LOS VENCEDORES O REMANENTES DEL PODER EN VIGOR. EL ARGUMENTO DE LAS CRÓNICAS CIERTAS ES DEMASIADO LARGO PARA RESUMIRLO EN DOS O TRES COMENTARIOS Y REQUIERE AÑOS Y AÑOS DE ESTUDIOS, ANÁLISIS, SEGUIMIENTOS Y CONTRASTES CONSTATADOS A MUCHAS BANDAS; EN ÚLTIMA INSTANCIA TODO GIRA EN TORNO AL DEBATE RELIGIOSO Y/O METAFÍSICO;

LA NARRATIVA QUE SE TILDÓ DE OFICIAL EN ESTE ASPECTO ES LA MAYOR PATRAÑA JAMÁS CONTADA A LA HUMANIDAD; DE TAL MODO, NI SIQUIERA GRAN PARTE DE LA MASONERÍA ESTÁ DISPUESTA A FUMARSE EL PARVULARIO Y GROTESCO RELATO COSMOGÓNICO DEÍFICO-CRÍSTICO (DE PEROGRULLO) QUE DURANTE MÁS DE 1700 AÑOS HA DIFUNDIDO LA "SANTA" MAFIA DEL VATICANO PARA EL CONSUMO DE LAS MULTITUDES, LAS CUALES PROSIGUEN BAJO LA MISMA HIPNOSIS DE ENTONCES... CREYENDO EN LOS REYES MAGOS, 'ER NIÑO JEZÚ' Y EL RESTO DEL CASTING DE SEMEJANTE ESTERCOLERO DE NOCIONES.


----------



## Debunker (10 Feb 2020)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> La actitud del insistente y vilipendiado Biglino hace pensar que la divulgación cada vez más expandida de sus libros y sus charlas en directo y diferido podría deberse a una de esas "encomiendas discretas” adjudicadas en el seno de las reuniones y agendas de estas asociaciones taimadas:
> 
> ....
> 
> ...




Estás metiendo mierda a toneladas en este hilo, si quieres difundir tus mierdas abre un hilo y pon lo que te salga de los huevos, en este hilo vamos de 1.236 asesinatos de la mafia socialista y punto y pelota. Que sean, como casi todos los sociolistos que suben al poder, masones o no, es anecdótico , lo importante son los 1.236 asesinatos descubiertos y posiblemente más sin descubrir. 

Que vengas a decirnos que la Iglesia católica se inventó un Dios para chupar del bote del poder, demuestra que no tienes ni zorra idea de que es la vida en un ser humano que, cuando se enfrenta al dolor y la adversidad solo le queda el consuelo de Dios que, aún aceptando que fuera mentira, es decir que Dios no existe o al menos que, en caso de que existiera pasa del ser humano hasta el culo, lo importante es el consuelo y la fuerza que se obtiene en tiempos de graves crisis. No se conoce ni una tribu super aislada y primitiva desde los principios de la historia, ni civilización , ni imperio, ni cultura alguna que no se haya "inventado" a un Dios o dioses, por lo visto también todas esas creencias eran inventadas para conseguir dominar a los demás. Como bien dijo no se quien, si Dios no existiera había que inventarlo.

La masonería surgió en el siglo XVII y XVIII y por mucho que hayan copiado logos y formas de organizarse de las antiguas órdenes de caballería, la masonería es anti-católica, luciferina, mafiosa y criminal y extendida ya en el oriente lejano por su poder económico. Que dentro de la masonería haya miembros de la Iglesia o católicos de pacotilla, es parte de la naturaleza humana, en todas ollas hay garbanzos negros, pero la Masonería es de izquierdas, la misma que inventó el comunismo con sus 200 millones de muertos en diferentes áreas del mundo, hambrunas, corrupción y mucho mucho dolor, la misma que nos traído el feminazismo para liberar a la mujer cuando la ha hecho más esclava que nunca y enfrenta al hombre contra la mujer y viceversa destruyendo la familia y la capacidad de tener hijos, la misma que siembra Europa de mezquitas y nos obliga a vivir y compartir vida con gente de la que no tenemos nada en común y sufrimos su visión de vida, sufrimos pagarlos cuando no tenemos para nosotros, sufrimos sus delitos y su puta arrogancia creando una bomba de relojería de división en la población que cuando explote nos mataremos unos a otros, la misma del LGTBQ , la misma que nos arruína y controla hasta cuando cagamos, la misma que adora a Lucifer que al parecer si existe, pero Dios no existe. 

Franco era un ultra católico y opositor obsesivo de la masonería. 

Todas las mierdas que pones son los argumentos de cuando surgió la masonería, siglos XVII-XVIII bien masajeada por el darwinismo y cuando la visión que tenían del mundo se reducía al mundo occidental, despierta tío (en caso de que no seas masón) la Iglesia Católica no es el poder religioso más grande del mundo, le supera el Islam, pero tampoco tiene el mínimo poder en China, (1.300 millones) India (1.200 millones) Corea del Sur o del Norte, Tahilandia y otros muchos países, tampoco es moco de pavo el judaismo por su valor financiero y económico en todo el planeta, es todo lo contrario, no hay religión actual que sea más atacada que la Iglesia Católica, entre tantos y tantos tú. 

Repito, este hilo va de 1.236 asesinatos y no de la masonería y no solo enmierdas el hilo sino que metes un cuño de tus mentirosas y degeneradas opiniones.


----------



## Energia libre (10 Feb 2020)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> ??? uno se llama Javier y el otro se llama Iñigo. Son 2 personas diferentes, seguramente hermanos. De hecho Iñigo murió con 19 años como indica en la noticia de El Pais que has puesto, mientras que Javier murió con 42 (Pequeño offtopic... Javier que estaba casado con una hija de Francisco Roig y se ve que había un lío de cojones con una herencia) Guerra entre los Roig y los Reyzábal por una herencia millonaria oculta en México



Ayer he leido esta noticia y me ha recordado total al estilo mena, me ha pasado como seguramente a usted que rapido hemos enlazado, verdad?


----------



## Debunker (10 Feb 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> A ver si te crees que cuando digo que los reptilianos campan a sus anchas bromeo. Sin novedad en un mundo plagado de estos seres.
> 
> De todas formas tu no puedes poner aquí que el psoe tiene la culpa de todo cuando hemos tenido un pp llamado "nos gobierna la mafia" y "las cloacas del estado" y "caso Gurtel" y y y y no me vengas ahora con que el psoe es malo malísimo y el resto unos santos porque no, ahí se te ve el plumero, si cuentas cuenta todo no cuentes sólo lo de un partido y el resto angelitos, aunque sea verdad lo que cuentas.




"Nos gobierna la mafia" latiguillo del PSOE y sus medios repetidos una vez y otra vez, ¿pruebas? en cuanto a mafia ni una si entendemos por mafia un caso como el que estudiamos aquí, es decir hacer dinero a través del tráfico de drogas y de asesinatos de encargo, la misma historia de las cloacas del estado, pon por favor un caso de cloacas del estado del PP, y el caso Gurtel explica en que consistió y de que forma hicieron el dinero, a lo que puedes añadir otros casos de corrupción del PP .

El dinero de corrupción de la Gurtel, viene del clásico ayuntamiento de turno cuyo funcionario o político, le informa de que tal o cual parcela sale a subasta pública y le da toda la información necesaria para que gane en la subasta que, como las ofertas se hacen a sobres cerrados, cometen el delito de abrir sobres para saber las ofertas y que su "cliente" pueda superar aunque sea en un € la mejor oferta, , además se le concede edificar, una vez tiene la parcela adjudicada, 2 o 3 alturas más de pisos de lo que marca la Ley Urbanística del municipio, con lo cual la parcela se convierte en un tesoro, viene también de que el funcionario o político de turno, informa de comprar unos terrenos a 10 € el m2 porque se van a convertir en terrenos calificados para residencial o industrial y su valor será de 100 €x m2, y luego el dinero negro que eso conlleva les mueve a otros delitos como evasión de impuestos y paraísos fiscales. 

Otra forma de corrupción puede ser , al PP se le acusado mucho de eso, hasta ahora pruebas ninguna, la adjudicación de contratos de obras públicas y cobros de una comisión, de eso no hay dudas que Pujol y sus camarillas eran altamente cualificados. En la Gurtel se ha hecho una campaña indecente sobre dos contratos, uno de la visita del Papa a Valencia y otros de un stand de Feitur , dos casos imposibles de corrupción tanto por su cuantía de donde no se podía rascar nada como de la cantidad de gente involucrada, son dos casos imposibles pero la matraca ha sido insufrible y en Valencia han rodado cantidad de cabezas por dos casos inexistentes. 

Con los viajecitos de nuestros políticos a Sudamérica, incluídos los del PP pero como la izquierda nadie, se ha hecho dinero tanto para la compra de nosotros a ellos como de ellos nosotros a través de escandalosas comisiones, alterando el precio de las cosas, el dinero de Bárcenas viene de Sudamérica y el de la Púnica y otros. 

Son hdp pero poniéndote en sus zapatos lo puedes entender, si a mi el arquitecto de un ayuntamiento, el concejal de urbanismo o el alcalde me dice compra esos terrenos a 10 que van a valer a 100 y me pagas un 10% de tus beneficios, seguro que lo hago, y si me pongo en los zapatos del político o funcionario también es posible que lo haga . En el mundillo ese, es muy difícil vencer la tentación. Esa corrupción siempre existirá y por mi experiencia en ese mundillo, nadie como el PSOE en este tipo de corrupción. 

Todo eso no es comparable a asesinatos por encargo, tráfico de drogas , etc. eso es mafia siciliana y dado el número de asesinatos, es peor que la mafia y encima con exministros y altos cargos del PSOE , jueces, fiscalía , juzgados etc. es el no va más, no puede haber nada peor, no se si sois consciente de ello.


----------



## Jony (10 Feb 2020)




----------



## Debunker (10 Feb 2020)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> No me voy a molestar ni en leerte una vez que detecto tu lema acerca de que si "_dioxxxxx no existiera habría que inventarlo_" ya asumo en una sola frase el ingente volumen de *excremento, deposición, detrito y heces* que contiene tu perorata en apenas una línea.
> 
> *Este hilo va de MIERDA a escala 'x' y como respuesta a las dudas que ME planteó FAlonso21 A MÍ, DIRECTAMENTE, ahí va mi propia versión de MIERDA escala 'x elevado al millón' dedicada a la MIERDA que representas tú, tus aclamados "diossss" y aquéllos hijoslagrandiosísimaputa que se lo INVENTARON la MAFIA más INMENSA de la historia de la mafia misma; también va dedicado a los pordioseros mentales que lo consumen y/o a los que, por activa o por pasiva participan en semejante SECTA de CRIMINALES, mantenida por una MILLONADA de retrasados mentales crónicos, así como a la madre que los / os parió a todos juntos.*
> 
> ...





 , te tengo cabrón, justo lo que pensaba, ya has vomitado, eres más tonto de lo que creía y encima más de lo que me cayo por ser muy grueso.

" *Los que apoyáis semejante BASURA no sois más que zarrapastrosos CÓMPLICES de la trama y nos vamos a ocupar de que cada cual pague su deuda en este aspecto." 

Ahí lo has dicho todo, el "nos" dice mucho, eres masón hdp y amenazas, cuidadín con él en el foro. *


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (10 Feb 2020)

*ESTE COMENTARIO IBA DIRIGIDO AL JESUITA-URSULINO 'DEBUNKER'.*


El 'nos' se trataba de uno de esos plulares mayestáticos que tanto os gustan a los judeocristianos cuando tratáis de disimular la EVIDENCIA de la presencia del colectivo de *los elohim* en el Bereshit de la Torah, en aras a justificar la existencia de un ente divino-celeste individual al que bautizasteis como "dios" por obra y gracia de la grotesca exégesis aplicada por la midrash hebrea en Alejandría para compilar la primera Biblia en griego koiné, la Septuaginta. Los paralíticos necesitáis papuchi deífico para sentiros mejor a la hora de palmar, dado que, además de mongólicos neuronales sois excesivamente cobardes.

Por otro lado, hasta donde he tenido ocasión de consultar vía textos, el grado de iniciación que dispone un pordiosero masón del grado 18 no llega ni al que disponía servidor con apenas 16 añitos. Se da el caso de que a algunos no nos gustan las multitudes sudorosas repletas de catetos mediocres ni siquiera a efectos de aplicarnos en uno u otro "ritual de iniciación"; nos las apañamos solitos. Especialmente viendo como opera la VULGAR MASA de DESCEREBRADOS que componéis la MAYORÍA de habitantes de tu país, o prácticamente la de cualquier otro enclave mundial... un colectivo mediocre del cual surgen también los llamados masones.

No es de extrañar que haya tanto "hallucinati" deseoso de deshacerse de una gran parte de todos vosotros: LOS PALETOS del mundo unidos o desperdigados. Ese sí que es otro "virus", solo que además de letal... REAL, verídico y constatable; un patógeno a tener muy en cuenta a la hora de buscar causas para el derrumbe absoluto de esta civilización que se pronostica inevitablemente EN CIERNES.

Los sostenedores del tabernáculo de Roma, Jerusalén, La Meca, Nta. Sra. de Montserrat y demás "áreas de prestación de servicios de reverencia, veneración y culto a entidades imaginarias sacadas del hocico o el sobaco" estariais mejor en cualquier atolón del Pacífico arrodillados ante vuestras entelequias placebo y provocando guerras, caos, muerte e involución entre vosotros mismos, conquistándoos a vosotros mismos, aplicando genocidios entre vosotros mismos, cazas de brujas, cruzadas y pederastía a mansalva entre vosotros mismos, así como dándoos por culo entre vosotros mismos.

Con masones o sin ellos, puedo prometerte y te prometo que en la exigua cuota de supervivientes que hereden esta Tierra NO HABRÁ SITIO PARA SEMEJANTE PATOLOGÍA VENENOSA, MISERABLE, GENOCIDA Y NAUSEABUNDA.


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Feb 2020)

hablando de reptilianos, masones y élites ocultas como causa de los royuela files solo conseguís convencer aun más de que todo es una maguferia.

buscad un caso que no cuadre con lo que sale en prensa o sentencias, uno.


----------



## Debunker (10 Feb 2020)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> El 'nos' se trataba de uno de esos plulares mayestáticos que tanto os gustan a los judeocristianos cuando tratáis de disimular la EVIDENCIA de la presencia del colectivo de *los elohim* en el Bereshit de la Torah, en aras a justificar la existencia de un ente divino-celeste individual al que bautizasteis como "dios" por obra y gracia de la grotesca exégesis aplicada por la midrash hebrea en Alejandría para compilar la primera Biblia en griego koiné, la Septuaginta. Los paralíticos necesitáis papuchi deífico para sentiros mejor a la hora de palmar, dado que, además de mongólicos neuronales sois excesivamente cobardes.
> 
> Por otro lado, hasta donde he tenido ocasión de consultar vía textos, el grado de iniciación que dispone un pordiosero masón del grado 18 no llega ni al que disponía servidor con apenas 16 añitos. Se da el caso de que a algunos no nos gustan las multitudes sudorosas repletas de catetos mediocres ni siquiera a efectos de aplicarnos en uno u otro "ritual de iniciación"; nos las apañamos solitos. Especialmente viendo como opera la VULGAR MASA de DESCEREBRADOS que componéis la MAYORÍA de habitantes de tu país, o prácticamente la de cualquier otro enclave mundial... un colectivo mediocre del cual surgen también los llamados masones.
> 
> ...




Eres hijo de Lucifer yo con esos no hablo ni voy a ensuciar el hilo, tu explicación llega tarde aún se te ve más el plumero, así que al ignore


----------



## allseeyingeye (10 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> hablando de reptilianos, masones y élites ocultas como causa de los royuela files solo conseguís convencer aun más de que todo es una maguferia.
> 
> buscad un caso que no cuadre con lo que sale en prensa o sentencias, uno.




_INTRODUCCION 
POR QUE EL VIDEO ES BONITO AUNQUE EL CONTENIDO SOBREPASA LO QUE LO ENTIENDO_


DA IGUAL QUE ESTE VIDEO SEA CORRECTO,
HIPOTESIS
PSY OP POSITIVA
PSY OP NEGATIVA
PSY OP NEUTRA

Incluso en el peor de los casos, nos da una idea que SI QUE ES CIERTO que las cosas son MAS enrevesadas aun que el caso ROYUELA, aunque el caso ROYUELA la verdad no se queda corto y casi casi juega en la liga de los CLINTON en numero de muertos alegados







LA CLINTON BODYCOUNT O COMO VAMOS CONTRA LA LIGUILLA AMERICANA DE MAFIOSOS DEL CABAL DEEL STATE

puede que sean la NBA
pero MENA seria GASOL osea tampoco iriamos presuntamente tan detras  (de ser cierto todo o buena parte )







Editar


----------



## Esse est deus (10 Feb 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> Muere a los 49 el crítico periodista David Gistau
> Muere el periodista David Gistau



¿Qué relación hay con el Expediente Royuela?


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Feb 2020)

Esse est deus dijo:


> ¿Qué relación hay con el Expediente Royuela?



habría que mirar los favoritos en su pc por si está este hilo


----------



## Bimmer (10 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Los que más culpa tienen de todo esto son los más de 140.000 policías que hay en activo y miran para otro lado, ya no solo por este caso, que cojones tiene, mismamente por el hecho de que haya delincuentes con ANTECEDENTES en libertad, en vez de un antecedente (y dependiendo de qué delito, de ser violación, denuncia falsa por violación o asesinato, no tendrían que estar en libertad en la vida).
> 
> Para mi los policías son la máxima expresión de : "primero yo, después yo y por último yo". A mi mientras me den cada mes mis 2 mil pavos fijos, me la suda ser el brazo tonto de la ley hecha por los máximos delincuentes y psicópatas como son los políticos.
> 
> ...





rayban00 dijo:


> Env
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don Zascas dijo:


> Así es, sólo se mueven por la pasta, como la mayoría de borregos.
> 
> *Policías y Guardia Civiles salen a la calle para pedir de nuevo una equiparación salarial real*





cagabandurrias dijo:


> Todo el mundo va a la suya. La gente se vende por un puñado de cahuetes.



Respecto a la trama del expediente Royuela y posibles tramas similares, estos son suicidios o "suicidios" de policías que molestaban? :

Los suicidios en la Policía se llevan la vida de un agente cada 43 días

Alertan de que los suicidios entre policías doblan la media ciudadana

El suicidio es un 62% más elevado en los cuerpos policiales

Los Royuela dijeron en el directo con El Arconte que van a hacer una asociación de víctimas y que cualquiera se puede unir a dicha asociación, aunque no sea víctima, ha llegado la hora de dejar de hablar mucho por aquí y pasar a la acción.

Propongo que cuando estemos metidos en la asociación, compartamos el expediente Royuela haciendo incluso spam en las redes sociales de la Policía Nacional y Guardia Civil, de este modo nos aseguramos que un gran número de agentes van a ser conocedores del expediente Royuela, por lo que nos veremos en la tesitura de en caso de que no actúen de oficio, DENUNCIARLES POR OMISIÓN DEL DEBER DE PERSEGUIR DELITOS.

"El artículo 408 del Código Penal dispone que: _"La autoridad o funcionario que, faltando a la obligación de su cargo, dejare intencionadamente de promover la persecución de los delitos de que tenga noticia o de sus responsables, incurrirá en la pena de inhabilitación especial para empleo o cargo público por tiempo de seis meses a dos años"._

"Este es un delito de omisión pura; es decir, de inactividad. Es necesario que la autoridad tenga entre sus competencias o atribuciones legales la de perseguir o promover la persecución de los delitos que tenga conocimiento. Es necesario, por tanto, que se den dos requisitos: el primero, que entre las funciones propias de su cargo esté la de perseguir delitos o promover su persecución; y el segundo, que tenga cocimiento de la existencia de algún delito y no lo evite o no lo persiga. Debe tener plena certeza de que ese delito se va a producir, que se está produciendo o que se ha producido. El tipo penal se extiende no sólo al delito sino también a sus responsables; es posible que promueva la averiguación del delito pero no de sus responsables, por lo que se aplicará igualmente este tipo penal.

En cuanto al hecho ilícito que debe ser objeto de persecución tiene que tener la consideración de infracción penal, nunca administrativa, y además se debe calificar como de delito, por lo que no será de aplicación este precepto cuando el hecho sea una falta."

@renko Qué opinas de esta propuesta? Pienso que es lo mejor que podemos hacer.


----------



## allseeyingeye (10 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Respecto a la trama del expediente Royuela y posibles tramas similares, estos son suicidios o "suicidios" de policías que molestaban? :
> 
> Los suicidios en la Policía se llevan la vida de un agente cada 43 días
> 
> ...




hombre, de los conosecuantos "colaboradores" que se habria cepillado la trama mena presuntamente, para borrar rastros, pues raro sera que no le haya tocado tambien funcionarios, agendes del desorden, etc...

o si no de esa
de culquiera parecida


EN LA TRAMA CLINTON DE LOS USA

SE HAN PASADO MESES POR TWITTER Y OTROS MEDIOS QUEJANDOSE DE LAS MUERTES MISTERIORES DE POLICIAS
muchos de ellos con la intencion clara parece ser que borrar pruebas
amedrentar etc

han caido un huevo directamente relacionados con los CLINTON (a la contra o que molestaban)


----------



## Bimmer (10 Feb 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> hombre, de los conosecuantos "colaboradores" que se habria cepillado la trama mena presuntamente, para borrar rastros, pues raro sera que no le haya tocado tambien funcionarios, agendes del desorden, etc...
> 
> o si no de esa
> de culquiera parecida
> ...



Tengamos en cuenta que el expediente Royuela es una milésima parte de la mierda que tiene que haber que no ha salido a la luz, y lo que ocurra en España va ligado al resto del mundo, los tentáculos de la corrupción atrapan a todo quisqui, lo siento por los oficialistas pero se van a meter una buena hostia con la realidad.


----------



## Bimmer (10 Feb 2020)

Lady Victoria dijo:


> Tengo un atraso enorme con este hilo pero comento para dar las gracias a LRamos y Bimmer por sus aportaciones. Me gusta mucho leer vuestras argumentaciones y me parecía que un simple Thank no era suficiente.
> 
> Quisiera además añadir algo más. Creo que esta información no nos puede conducir a la apatía o al derrotismo, no podemos caer en esa trampa de pensar que ellos son los poderosos y nosotros marionetas y por tanto estamos atados de pies y manos.
> 
> ...



Gracias a ti por darle una oportunidad a esa información, te comprendo perfectamente, cuando vi por primera vez esos vídeos me resultó asombroso porque fue la explicación perfecta que necesitaba para encajar todas las piezas del puzzle.

Sabiendo esa información se entiende "cómo funciona el mundo", esta frase puede sonar muy elocuente pero es que es así, todo es comercio, la jurisdicción no iba a ser menos, jueces, fiscales, magistrados, abogados, procuradores, todos ellos ganan dinero por aplicar la "justicia". Pero ellos quiénes? El ser humano o la identidad legal con el rol de "juez", "fiscal", etc? 

Es por eso que si no reconoces tu identidad legal, el sistema no puede hacerte nada a ti como ser humano, por lo que la identidad legal que el Estado te atribuye queda muerta, desactivada, ni siquiera podrían mandarte al psiquiátrico con la excusa de que estás loco porque para ello necesitarían que des vida a la identidad legal atribuida a ti y no sería el caso, a lo sumo te podrían mandar a un centro de indocumentados, y en esto último he de reconocer que no sé cómo podría desenvolverse la situación.

De todos modos, pongamos a prueba al sistema, o ellos a nosotros... : 



Bimmer dijo:


> Respecto a la trama del expediente Royuela y posibles tramas similares, estos son suicidios o "suicidios" de policías que molestaban? :
> 
> Los suicidios en la Policía se llevan la vida de un agente cada 43 días
> 
> ...



Intuyo que lo que he propuesto no serviría de nada porque sería lo mismo que intentar eliminar los partidos políticos participando en su sistema electoral, meterte en el Congreso y desde ahí intentar eliminar la mano que te está dando de comer, en el momento en el que se aceptan las reglas de juego que quieres eliminar, se acepta la corrupción.

En la jurisdicción es lo mismo, si aceptamos las reglas de su juego corrupto vamos a participar en dicha corrupción. Qué puede suceder si denunciamos a Policía Nacional y Guardia Civil por omisión del deber de perseguir delitos? 

La mejor manera para salir de dudas es hacerlo y denunciar.

Tengo pruebas de que los Partidos Políticos, Ayuntamientos, Diputaciones, Juntas, Guardia Civil, (Policía Nacional también podría ser), y ESTADOS, tanto el Estado Español como la mayoría del resto de Estados de otros países, todo esto son EMPRESAS.

Lo dicho, tengo pruebas y os las voy a mostrar, no son pruebas sacados de un blog Paco, son pruebas que cualquiera de vosotros podéis consultar en páginas web de empresas suministradoras de información de empresas e incluso en la página web oficial de la SEC (Mercado de valores de USA), os dejo con los dientes largos hasta esta noche que tendré tiempo para compartir dichas pruebas.


----------



## Tigershark (10 Feb 2020)

Esse est deus dijo:


> ¿Qué relación hay con el Expediente Royuela?



Cero , era un periodista liberal viviendo en sus mundos de yupi.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (10 Feb 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Ayer he leido esta noticia y me ha recordado total al estilo mena, me ha pasado como seguramente a usted que rapido hemos enlazado, verdad?




No, yo no he enlazado nada. Esta noticia ni la había visto. Ha sido el otro forero llamado Zonacero que ha puesto las noticias, y creo que ha confundido los nombres de Iñigo y Javier creyendo que son la misma persona. Yo solamente me he limitado a señalar que son 2 personas diferentes, seguramente hermanos. Nada más.

saludos


----------



## hurdygurdy (10 Feb 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> Muere a los 49 el crítico periodista David Gistau
> Muere el periodista David Gistau



¿A Gistau también lo ha matado Mena?


----------



## Jony (10 Feb 2020)




----------



## Forofgold (10 Feb 2020)

Llego la hora de hacer frente a calopez


----------



## daesrd (10 Feb 2020)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> La actitud del insistente y vilipendiado Biglino hace pensar que la divulgación cada vez más expandida de sus libros y sus charlas en directo y diferido podría deberse a una de esas "encomiendas discretas” adjudicadas en el seno de las reuniones y agendas de estas asociaciones taimadas:
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



A tomar por culo al ignore. Ah y llevate la basura que intentas esparcir contigo...


----------



## Bimmer (10 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Tengo pruebas de que los Partidos Políticos, Ayuntamientos, Diputaciones, Juntas, Guardia Civil, (Policía Nacional también podría ser), y ESTADOS, tanto el Estado Español como la mayoría del resto de Estados de otros países, todo esto son EMPRESAS.
> 
> Lo dicho, tengo pruebas y os las voy a mostrar, no son pruebas sacados de un blog Paco, son pruebas que cualquiera de vosotros podéis consultar en páginas web de empresas suministradoras de información de empresas e incluso en la página web oficial de la SEC (Mercado de valores de USA), os dejo con los dientes largos hasta esta noche que tendré tiempo para compartir dichas pruebas.



Aquí la tenéis, os pongo la de la Administración General del Estado :

https://www.dnb.com/business-direct...o_(age).c100e11e63876d75889596b712de0dd4.html








En esa página os sale todo, Partidos Políticos, Ayuntamientos, Diputaciones, Juntas, Guardia Civil, buscad lo que queráis y os sale, como podéis ver se mueven miles de millones y millones de euros, es lo que tiene pagar impuestos y tan alto número de ellos, con razón tienen para dar paguitas a los MENAS que vienen aquí a delinquir, "perdonad" que generalice...

Me sorprende la poca repercusión que ha tenido dicha información, *quizá he sido el único que no sabía que todo organismo gubernamental es una empresa y como tal viene registrada en empresas que se dedican a suministrar información de empresas*, con sus ingresos, fechas de creación, etc...


----------



## L.RAMOS (10 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Es curioso porque : Qué es el dinero? Para mí el dinero es fé en algo y querer endeudarse por ese algo en lo que se tiene fé, por lo tanto la base del dinero es una condición mental arraigada en la psicología de masas, una mayoría tiene fé en un invento de un hombre como son los billetes y ya por eso decide cambiar algo que la naturaleza le da gratis como es el tiempo por un invento de un hombre como son los billetes de papel.
> 
> Por eso el rico es quien tiene más tiempo para hacer lo que quiera en su día a día, en eso consiste vivir según mi filosofía de vida.
> 
> Respecto al tema de la identidad, sí, es un movidón porque date cuenta que es ocultismo, los más curiosos sabíamos que algo raro había, lo percibíamos pero no lo sabíamos identificar y mucho menos explicar, ha sido gracias a algunos genios como Mark Passio que han sabido explicarlo, yo estoy completamente de acuerdo y pienso que es un hecho objetivo, los documentos legales atan mejor que las cadenas de hierro porque los esclavos aparte de que creen no ser esclavos, contribuyen voluntariamente a pertenecer en esclavitud.



Un pequeño matiz al margen.......o no. El dinero no es sólo tiempo, o intercambio de tiempo. Es habitualmente, tiempo acompañado de/invertido en: Sufrimiento.


----------



## Bimmer (10 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Aquí la tenéis, os pongo la de la Administración General del Estado :
> 
> https://www.dnb.com/business-direct...o_(age).c100e11e63876d75889596b712de0dd4.html
> 
> ...



*25.270 registrados !!!!!





*

Por supuesto también os salen Juzgados, Audiencias Provinciales, Fiscalias, etc, como empresas.

*De los 25.270 registros habría que sumar los que no están registrados por Dun & Bradstreet como por ejemplo los Juzgados de lo Social, ya que solo salen 4.*


----------



## DonJulián (11 Feb 2020)

Me gustaría saber que saben los Royuela acerca de posibles tramas mafiosas por el estilo que actualmente estén activas en España. Porque no hay que engañarse, la estructura mafiosa que pudiera tener el fiscal Mena en su momento, y que en teoría deja de existir en el momento que se jubila, seguro que tiene réplicas en otros lugares

Teniendo tantos topos infiltrados y sabiendo de otros zulos con archivos similares, seguro que saben bastante más sobre la dimensión que tiene todo este tinglado y que los asesinatos sean miles.


----------



## Manufacturer (11 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> ¿A Gistau también lo ha matado Mena?



Veamos.Mena parece ser sólo un eslabón de la cadena. No podemos generalizar con los fiscales jefe de cada comunidad, pero a buen seguro que no es el único.
Gistau puede haber sido asesinado, y Rita Barberá, y Blesa, y Rubalcaba...
Esto es la punta del iceberg.
Para mí no es una sorpresa como he dicho antes. Ya lo sospechaba.


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Feb 2020)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Veamos.Mena parece ser sólo un eslabón de la cadena. No podemos generalizar con los fiscales jefe de cada comunidad, pero a buen seguro que no es el único.
> Gistau puede haber sido asesinado, y Rita Barberá, y Blesa, y Rubalcaba...
> Esto es la punta del iceberg.
> Para mí no es una sorpresa como he dicho antes. Ya lo sospechaba.



joder fijo

yo siempre he tenido la idea de que lo de mandar entrar en el coche de chacon para sacarla de la carrera
es obvio que tendria que ver con su principal competidor

lo del corazon que estaba mala y tal, pos mira igual seria eso,
pero quien sabe

que a CARMEN CHACON la sacaron de la carrera en las primarias entrandola en el coche y robandole dios sabe que, malas artes y ameazas ES EVIDENTE

si luego se la cargaron, no me extrañaria

1280 × 720
650 × 330
1000 × 567




esta foto yo creo que lo dice todo sobre la sombria figura de rubalcaba "yo lo se todo y lo veo todo", vamos que se creia oficialmente la NSA PACO


643 × 362



ya no recuerdo si sacamos posibles simbologias y concidencias numericas raras del asesinato

ME SUENA QUE SI

PERO LA TURBO INCINERACION SI NO RECUERDO MAL, YA DA BASTANTES PISTAS DE QUE EFECTIVAMENTE SE LE DIO CARPETAZO POR QUE FUERA Y ALE

A RENOVAR CON VIENTO FRESCO

1600 × 900



_*EN PLANO DE LAS SINCRONIAS Y DE LOS PROCESOS CULTURALES Y SIMBOLICOS, MAS QUE DE LAS CONSPIRACIONES*_

*ES CURIOSO QUE A RUBALCABA YA LO TILDARAN DE QUE ERA "RUBALCADAVER" EN LOS PROGRAMAS DE LA SEXTA

COMO ALGO QUE MOLESTASE, ESTORBASE , LASTRASE Y DIESE ALGO DE MIEDO AL NUEVO PROYECTO DE LA FRAQUICIA "PSOE"
MAS NWO Y MAS "SOROS" MAS INDEPENDENTISTA, TRANSHUMANISTA, ETC Y TAL.*

Urgente: - ¿Qué ha pasado en el velatorio de Rubalcaba?

*es como si tanta giliprogrez de social media, coaching y falsedad ya le hubiera dando la puntilla*
es como si rubalcaba, acostubraando a las cloacas, el mafiose y el DEEP STATE no estuviera tan adaptado a las nuevas formas de mafioseo de hoy dia mas basado en redes sociales, informatica, postureo y falsos buenos sentimientos





*Los parecidos razonables del cartel de Pedro Sánchez*
*COMPARTE*

Los parecidos razonables del cartel de Pedro Sánchez


----------



## F.Alonso21 (11 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Estás metiendo mierda a toneladas en este hilo, si quieres difundir tus mierdas abre un hilo y pon lo que te salga de los huevos, en este hilo vamos de 1.236 asesinatos de la mafia socialista y punto y pelota. Que sean, como casi todos los sociolistos que suben al poder, masones o no, es anecdótico , lo importante son los 1.236 asesinatos descubiertos y posiblemente más sin descubrir.
> 
> Que vengas a decirnos que la Iglesia católica se inventó un Dios para chupar del bote del poder, demuestra que no tienes ni zorra idea de que es la vida en un ser humano que, cuando se enfrenta al dolor y la adversidad solo le queda el consuelo de Dios que, aún aceptando que fuera mentira, es decir que Dios no existe o al menos que, en caso de que existiera pasa del ser humano hasta el culo, lo importante es el consuelo y la fuerza que se obtiene en tiempos de graves crisis. No se conoce ni una tribu super aislada y primitiva desde los principios de la historia, ni civilización , ni imperio, ni cultura alguna que no se haya "inventado" a un Dios o dioses, por lo visto también todas esas creencias eran inventadas para conseguir dominar a los demás. Como bien dijo no se quien, si Dios no existiera había que inventarlo.
> 
> ...




Veo esta versión mas razonable, la otra no tenia pies ni cabeza , la masoneria malvada no puede venir del lado Catolico, deben ser una deformacion u ovejas negras si acaso , sino no tendrian rituales satánicos.

Las ordenes religiosas iban contra el Islam y contra los males que asolaban Europa, aunque no niego que a saber la de Malta en que ha podido derivar ultimamente , pero sus principios no eran los de ahora ni por asomo.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Feb 2020)

Chincheta para este hilo YA.


----------



## Uritorco (11 Feb 2020)

Me parece no haber visto este video por aqui de ultima hora, por lo que dejo el enlace. El Expediente Royuela a traves de una interesante reflexion de Pilar Balsega a partir del minuto 4:50. Me alegro que haya tocado el tema.


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Feb 2020)

muy bien resumido, narrado y expuesto
hay un perfil enorme de gente, ya no tiene excusa para decir que no se lo han explicado de forma correcta, concisa y sintetica en pocos minutos y ademas con cierta poesia




Uritorco dijo:


> Me parece no haber visto este video por aqui de ultima hora, por lo que dejo el enlace. El Expediente Royuela a traves de una interesante reflexion de Pilar Balsega a partir del minuto 4:50. Me alegro que haya tocado el tema.


----------



## L.RAMOS (11 Feb 2020)

Entiendo que cada cual exponga su parcela de conocimiento y experiencia y realmente el debate civilizado es estimulante y enriquecedor, pero por favor, procurad hacer un ejercicio de empatía con el remero al otro lado del teclado y dejad las pantallas mentales al margen porque esto no es dual, es transversal. De cierto estrato hacia arriba es todo la misma historia, esto no va de bandos, va de círculos concéntricos, y a partir de cierto círculo, en toda gran agrupación humana (incluidas TODAS LAS INSTITUCIONES Y ORGANISMOS DE PODER, TO-DOS), repito, todos, son amiguitos y primos hermanos, aunque entre ellos corran el semen y la sangre a partes iguales, y su sino es explotar a la masa ignorante, la única evolución humana es el refinamiento y optimización de la esclavitud. Esto es el Kali-Yuga y en este mundo gobierna Satanás. Es lo que hay. Sabiendo esto, se puede actuar en consecuencia a nivel micro, hacia dentro, en el entorno próximo, dando igual las siglas, ideologías, la religión. 

Todo es verdad y nada lo es. La cúspide de todo esto, de este círculo central de psicopatía inhumana, es la ausencia de todo bien. El Mal. Hacia arriba quién sabe qué habrá, no podemos ni acariciarlo ni comprenderlo. Y hacia abajo, una espiral que todo lo atraviesa, difundiendo y difuminando el impacto, llegando hasta la base en forma de ignorancia casi absoluta, la raíz de todo mal, derroyéndose allá donde alguien presta algo de atención, donde cualquiera hace un pequeño buen acto de buena voluntad.

2045 Initiative esto es de las cosas más importantes que se traen entre manos. No es ciencia ficción, la prueba la tenéis en el smartphone que tienen vuestros hijos en las manos, y eso es sólo un pequeño paso.

Volviendo al tema que nos ocupa, la historia es que esos más de mil asesinatos son sólo una pequeña muestra de cómo se las gasta esta gente y cuál es su juego, de cómo funciona el mundo en la sala de máquinas. De hecho, profundizar en este tema no es más que un ejercicio de muestra explícita, es como diseccionar un cadáver, sirve para ver y aprender pero poco más, de hecho profundizar y obsesionarse con ello es un callejón sin salida y hasta peligroso para la mente y el espíritu. La mayoría de la gente simplemente no está capacitada, por los motivos que sea, para aceptar esta información.

De hecho me parece hasta posible que sea tan brutalmente cierto, pero a la vez tan ingente la cantidad de información, implicados y causas y consecuencias, como una luz falsa que cega con toda su potencia, que sea un asunto cerrado en sí mismo expuesto con total impunidad, con el beneplácito de los propios implicados. Asunto inquietante porque demostraría hasta qué punto están blindados ante las mismas narices de la gente. Es como que nos sodomicen a plena luz del día con nuestro propio aplauso. Una muestra de poder y soberbia diabólicas. Ahora mismo sale cualquier personaje público de alto copete en la TV violando a un bebé y me juego los huevos a que no pasa absolutamente nada, es que así de triste es. En dos días olvidado. Si la gente está saturada de casos de corrupción escandalosos y salvajadas todo el puto día y SE ASUME con total tranquilidad, joder, que ES EL PUTO PAN DE CADA DÍA. ¿No lo veis?¿Por qué cualquier otra barbaridad iba a ser diferente?

Aquí no tiene mayor importancia demostrar si es verdad o no, pues en primer lugar eso corresponde a los implicados. Y además, porque aunque este caso concreto no lo fuera, que al menos en parte parece evidente que sí lo es, realmente esto es la verdad. Aquí la cuestión es asumir que esto es lo que hay. Exprimirlo todo lo posible y divulgarlo es moralmente necesario, pero no va a resolver nada en última instancia, porque no hay que perder de vista que esto es una muestra de lo que se supone que son las altas esferas del poder judicial. Es un problema sin solución, es decir, una tragedia.


Por cerrar este amargo post, dar las gracias a @zonacero que parece de los foreros que más se está empapando de los documentos y está compartiendo información muy jugosa, el trabajo hay que reconocerlo.


----------



## Uritorco (11 Feb 2020)

A partir exactamente del minuto 46:05, Juan Lankamp informa brevemente de que el Expediente Royuela esta generando ya cierto interes y desavenencias entre los directamente afectados...


----------



## Uritorco (11 Feb 2020)

Expediente Royuela: La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción de España - El Español Digital "La verdad sin complejos"


----------



## Debunker (11 Feb 2020)

Esto parece que está tomando cuerpo, lo que no acabo de entender es, la poca atención que tiene entre los burbujos, este hilo debería ser el que más afluencia tuviera en burbuja


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Feb 2020)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Chincheta para este hilo YA.



Yo ya firmo que no lo lleven a Baja Calidad o Conspiraciones.

Y ademas, viendo el pasotismo de la gente que tenga o no chincheta no sirve de mucho


----------



## DoctorKaputo (11 Feb 2020)

Pilar Baselga también habla del tema. Resume la trama muy bien


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Esto parece que está tomando cuerpo, lo que no acabo de entender es, la poca atención que tiene entre los burbujos, este hilo debería ser el que más afluencia tuviera en burbuja



Esto es la pregunta del millon.

Es deprimente, yo creo que aunque sabia de la decadencia de la sociedad española, el pasotismo respecto a este tema es lo que me ha matado


----------



## DoctorKaputo (11 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> A partir exactamente del minuto 46:05, Juan Lankamp informa brevemente de que el Expediente Royuela esta generando ya cierto interes y desavenencias entre los directamente afectados...



Una pena que los Royuela tengan que recurrir a este friky pedante retarded para dar a conocer todo.


----------



## Energia libre (11 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Esto es la pregunta del millon.
> 
> Es deprimente, yo creo que aunque sabia de la decadencia de la sociedad española, el pasotismo respecto a este tema es lo que me ha matado



Mucha gente no tiene ni idea del asunto Royuela de momento, no es pasotismo es que para muchos cuando se enteren será un shock difícil de aceptar.
Que os pasó a personas ya iniciadas cuando supisteis de los chemtrails, os resulto increible y es algo que cualquiera que levante la cabeza ve.
Constatar que tú país es una narcodictadura en Europa no es sencillo.
Desde luego el pasotismo es el del poder que guarda silencio porque no sabe que hacer esta paralizado.
No puede actuar ni la gentuza de newtral a ver que puede hacer. El viejo Royuela los tiene en jaque, tenemos que seguir o es que acaso tenemos algo mejor que hacer en esta vida de esclavos que nos han condenado a vivir.
El hombre sin ideales de grandeza y ayudar a los demás se convierte en materia inerte.
Hoy lo mas revolucionario que se puede hacer es ayudar al prójimo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Feb 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Mucha gente no tiene ni idea del asunto Royuela de momento, no es pasotismo es que para muchos cuando se enteren será un shock difícil de aceptar.
> Que os pasó a personas ya iniciadas cuando supisteis de los chemtrails, os resulto increible y es algo que cualquiera que levante la cabeza ve.
> Constatar que tú país es una narcodictadura en Europa no es sencillo.
> Desde luego el pasotismo es el del poder que guarda silencio porque no sabe que hacer esta paralizado.
> ...



Pero que no es desconocimiento, que es pasotismo. Que se ve en el foro, y si comentas el tema a 5 personas, verás que no menos de 4 pasaran olimpicamente


----------



## Uritorco (11 Feb 2020)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> Una pena que los Royuela tengan que recurrir a este friky pedante retarded para dar a conocer todo.



Es buen chaval, tampoco hay que ser tan severo con las valoraciones.


----------



## hurdygurdy (11 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Esto parece que está tomando cuerpo, lo que no acabo de entender es, la poca atención que tiene entre los burbujos, este hilo debería ser el que más afluencia tuviera en burbuja



Pues es muy fácil de entender. El montaje de los expresidiarios Royuela es tan increíblemente estúpido y chapucero que sólo se lo cree un sector muy minoritario: la facción magufa de la ultraderecha.


----------



## Energia libre (11 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Pero que no es desconocimiento, que es pasotismo. Que se ve en el foro, y si comentas el tema a 5 personas, verás que no menos de 4 pasaran olimpicamente



Las personas solo pueden lidiar con un problema a la vez y el borregomatrix tiene tantos que no sabe focalizar.
Piensan que es mentira que ya se solucionará,etc.


----------



## Uritorco (11 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Pues es muy fácil de entender. El montaje de los expresidiarios Royuela es tan increíblemente estúpido y chapucero que sólo se lo cree un sector muy minoritario: la facción magufa de la ultraderecha.



Es evidente que usted o es un necio o no ha entendido nada. Aunque me temo que realmente no quiere saber nada, pues dicho caso afecta muy seriamente a sus principios ideologicos. Usted siga creyendo en la gran magufada: la democracia.


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Feb 2020)

yo no creo que vivamos en democracia.

se que hay élites que manejan en la oscuridad lo que pueden, pero son élites paco locales, no masones ni reptilianos neworderianos.

empeñados en que nos creamos que se ha asesinado a mas de mil personas aburrís.

hablad de algo concreto, un caso concreto.

pero decir que el helicóptero con los pperros fue un derribo solo da risa.


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> yo no creo que vivamos en democracia.
> 
> se que hay élites que manejan en la oscuridad lo que pueden, pero son élites paco locales, no masones ni reptilianos neworderianos.
> 
> ...




yo tambien me descojonaba vivo de lo de rajoy xD

de hecho su buscamos en en este foro ME PARECE RECORDAR QUE VAS A ENCONTRAR DESCOJONOS MIOS DE LA "TEORIA DE LA CONSPIRACION PALETA Y DE RISA DEL PRESUNTO ATENTADO DE RAJOY"

Poniendolo como el ejemplo de todo lo miope
todo lo paco
disidencia controlada
"teorias de la conspiracion facha"  torrente y pateticas

confrontandolas con las buenas de calidac como el 11S, 11M y atentados de FALSA BANDERA BUENOS BUENOS del cabal o deep state

lo de rajoy producia risa 


HASTA ESTO DE LOS PAPELES DE ROYUELA 

AHORA YA NO SE QUE DECIRTE

es tan ridiculo y paco el querer matara rajoy que es cierto que me cuesta creerlo
pero ahora cuando menos, NECESITA UNA REVISIONCITA, QUE MENOS!


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Feb 2020)

para ocultar un atentado a un helicóptero hay que callar muchas bocas, interviene mucha gente en diferentes investigaciones.

y grabado en video qu está...


----------



## Uritorco (11 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> yo no creo que vivamos en democracia.
> 
> se que hay élites que manejan en la oscuridad lo que pueden, pero son élites paco locales, no masones ni reptilianos neworderianos.
> 
> ...



Pues la izquierda (y la derecha) esta bien contenta con la democracia. Se encargan todos los dias de recordarnos las bondades del regimen actual. Es la democracia "autentica" y "real", como diria Podemos. Aunque cada uno intrepreta la democracia a su gusto y segun le va la vaina, por eso usted no quiere "creer" que vivamos en una democracia...

Aqui, hasta el momento, nadie ha hablado de reptilianos, que yo sepa, una majaderia que estoy harto de denunciar.

En cuanto a las muertes, los casos concretos los tiene detenidamente detallados en la pagina de los Royuela: alli estan con nombres, fechas y señales expuestos toda la interminable lista de asesinatos, de todas las ideologias y todos los colores. Informese por usted mismo y no este esperando a que los demas le cuenten como a un niño pequeño de que va toda esta historia.


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> para ocultar un atentado a un helicóptero hay que callar muchas bocas, interviene mucha gente en diferentes investigaciones.
> 
> y grabado en video qu está...



y para derribar dos torres en el centro de manhatan durante el 11S ni te cuento

y lo hicieron

y de propina el pentagono

sectores cercanos a trump llevan denunciado nosecuantos intentos de asesinato hasta con misiles disparados desde SUBMARINOS al airforce juan este
y no precisamente "submarinos koreanos"


oficialmente creo casi se carga el presunto "probador de venemos" de trump (esto creo que es noticias oficialistas)

tuvo que ir SUPUESTAMENTE el 17º (ex) director de la NSA (supuestamente)
se tuvo que presentar en la TORRE TRUMP...
a avisarle de que tenia toda la torre TRUMP pinchada de micros y en el dia se tuvo que trasladar a no se donde (esto es raro, esperate tu que no este novelado para ocultar que esto viene de mucho antes)

es decir, todo lo enumero son cosas ya mas o menos sabidas y oficiales o semi oficiales

FISA REPORT etc
y si no explicado por lo bajini en twitter



no son los mismos medios, pero tampoco es igual de ambicioso


----------



## zonacero (11 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Esto es la pregunta del millon.
> 
> Es deprimente, yo creo que aunque sabia de la decadencia de la sociedad española, el pasotismo respecto a este tema es lo que me ha matado



Eso se llama miedo


Damian Galerón ya ha subido uno, expediente Royuela


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> para ocultar un atentado a un helicóptero hay que callar muchas bocas, interviene mucha gente en diferentes investigaciones.
> 
> y grabado en video qu está...




en el video yo me descojonaba de los que decian que

"han lanzado algo a los rotores"

y ponian capturas de pantalla borrosas, de algo como una bolsa o un pajaro que si que pasaba cerca y luego como que parecia que saltaba

ya no recuerdo bien con el tiempo
si pero si habia analisis y si que querian ver algo afectaba a los rotores, recuerdo efectivamente pasar volando algo como una bolsa blanca
o un pajaro
o algo que salia despedido, HACIA o DESDE los rotores
pero a saber sin volver a verlo





pero ...

<< OBVIAMENTE NO PODIA SER OTRA COSA QUE CASUALIDAD Y LOS FACHAS SE AGARRAN A UN CLAVO ARDIENDO APARA SU TEORIA DE LA CONSPIRACION PACO TORRENTINANA>>, PENSABA YO 

lo he buscado pero no encuentro mis post mas alla de 2 años atras
pero yo si que creo que me rei de la teoria del pajaro / bolsa blanca / objeto lanzado al rotor provocando su rotura

AUN ASI Y CON TODO PUEDE QUE HAYA MIX DE COSAS INVENT CON COSAS EXAGERADAS
CON IMPRECISIONES
Y COSAS CIERTAS

Pero en cualquier caso hay que saber que leches pasa



he ido a buscar los videos viejos
pero todos los que tienen enfoque de denuncia de posibles conspiraciones son enterrados

en los que han dejado
NO PARECE QUE PASE GRAN COSA
no se ve nada que parezca impactar por ningun lado
pss
no se
tambien es verdad que el momento que mas interesa, no ponen el exterior
si no que nos pone el interior del aparato perdiendo sustentacion y haciendo ruidos raros


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> alli estan con nombres, fechas y señales expuestos toda la interminable lista de asesinatos, de todas las ideologias y todos los colores. Informese por usted mismo y no este esperando a que los demas le cuenten como a un niño pequeño de que va toda esta historia



pues eso, una lista interminable.

si ustec está tan informado tras dedicar horas a su estudio, no le costará desvelar en este nuestro foro un caso, solo uno, que sea tan evidente que hasta un niño pequeño se entere de que va esta historia.

pero decir que toda esta paranoia es cierta y que quien quiera saber más que investigue va en contradicción con dar publicidad a esta supuesta trama


----------



## Bimmer (11 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Entiendo que cada cual exponga su parcela de conocimiento y experiencia y realmente el debate civilizado es estimulante y enriquecedor, pero por favor, procurad hacer un ejercicio de empatía con el remero al otro lado del teclado y dejad las pantallas mentales al margen porque esto no es dual, es transversal. De cierto estrato hacia arriba es todo la misma historia, esto no va de bandos, va de círculos concéntricos, y a partir de cierto círculo, en toda gran agrupación humana (incluidas TODAS LAS INSTITUCIONES Y ORGANISMOS DE PODER, TO-DOS), repito, todos, son amiguitos y primos hermanos, aunque entre ellos corran el semen y la sangre a partes iguales, y su sino es explotar a la masa ignorante, la única evolución humana es el refinamiento y optimización de la esclavitud. Esto es el Kali-Yuga y en este mundo gobierna Satanás. Es lo que hay. Sabiendo esto, se puede actuar en consecuencia a nivel micro, hacia dentro, en el entorno próximo, dando igual las siglas, ideologías, la religión.
> 
> Todo es verdad y nada lo es. La cúspide de todo esto, de este círculo central de psicopatía inhumana, es la ausencia de todo bien. El Mal. Hacia arriba quién sabe qué habrá, no podemos ni acariciarlo ni comprenderlo. Y hacia abajo, una espiral que todo lo atraviesa, difundiendo y difuminando el impacto, llegando hasta la base en forma de ignorancia casi absoluta, la raíz de todo mal, derroyéndose allá donde alguien presta algo de atención, donde cualquiera hace un pequeño buen acto de buena voluntad.
> 
> ...



Brillante comentario, un placer leer tus mensajes tan llenos de sentido común, el cual es el sentido que menos abunda entre la multitud.



L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Ahora mismo sale cualquier personaje público de alto copete en la TV violando a un bebé y me juego los huevos a que no pasa absolutamente nada, es que así de triste es. En dos días olvidado. Si la gente está saturada de casos de corrupción escandalosos y salvajadas todo el puto día y SE ASUME con total tranquilidad, joder, que ES EL PUTO PAN DE CADA DÍA. ¿No lo veis?¿Por qué cualquier otra barbaridad iba a ser diferente?



Prestad atención a la cruda realidad que ha dicho, sabéis que eso sucedería, estamos a un paso de ver eso porque en Twitter hay vídeos de niños que van de la mano de un hombre desnudo, otros vídeos en el que el hombre desnudo está en el suelo y otros adultos les dicen a los niños que toquen por el cuerpo al hombre desnudo en el suelo (afortunadamente no se ve contacto en las partes íntimas), esa majadería está permitida por los degenerados de sus padres que probablemente están allí presentes.

Tampoco hace falta irse a esto, como bien dice @L.RAMOS (neopoter) estamos acostumbrados a contemplar de brazos cruzados continuas injusticias, las cuales hemos normalizado, un ejemplo que se me ocurre a bote pronto es el hilo que abrí hace poco de los psicópatas que de una paliza dejaron a un hombre en silla de ruedas con una hemiplejia o tetraplegia incompleta (la basura de periódicos se contradicen en la lesión), sucedió por una discusión banal de pocos segundos en el metro, la víctima y agresores era la primera vez que se veían, el crimen sucedió con numerosos testigos alrededor que no intervinieron ni para pulsar la alarma, los psicópatas llevan 2 años en libertad desde que cumplieron los 2 años de la preventiva y como máximo les caerán 10 años, sale en Marzo la sentencia. 8 páginas tuvo el hilo, mucho bla bla en comentarios pero a la hora de la verdad nada, total como no nos ha pasado a nosotros...

Es probable que a estos psicópatas los usen para hacer trabajos sucios en tramas como la del expediente Royuela, el hilo :

Sociedad: - Brutal paliza en el metro de Barcelona, la víctima en silla de ruedas.



Energia libre dijo:


> Mucha gente no tiene ni idea del asunto Royuela de momento, no es pasotismo es que para muchos cuando se enteren será un shock difícil de aceptar.
> Que os pasó a personas ya iniciadas cuando supisteis de los chemtrails, os resulto increible y es algo que cualquiera que levante la cabeza ve.
> Constatar que tú país es una narcodictadura en Europa no es sencillo.
> Desde luego el pasotismo es el del poder que guarda silencio porque no sabe que hacer esta paralizado.
> ...



Entiendo tu punto de vista, aferrarse al optimismo pero he de discrepar, este hilo lo han visto más de 100.000 personas y solo hay 1.500 comentarios...



qsrd dijo:


> Pero que no es desconocimiento, que es pasotismo. Que se ve en el foro, y si comentas el tema a 5 personas, verás que no menos de 4 pasaran olimpicamente



Esto es, es muy penoso el número de comentarios que tiene respecto al número de veces que ha sido visto el hilo, sin ir más lejos esta mañana en el Twitter de un disidente con gran influencia llamado Wallstreetwolverine he hablado del expediente Royuela y puesto el vídeo de la entrevista de Ciencia y Espiritu y nada, ni RT ni likes, los RT y likes se los llevaron comentarios chorras de hacer la gracieta tuitera de turno. Podríamos catalogar a esa gente de discapacitados intelectuales? No lo sé, pero lo que si sé es que esa gente es discapacitada racional.


----------



## Bimmer (11 Feb 2020)

Por favor, ignorad a los pedazo de subnormales que entran a este hilo a decir que quién se lo va a creer.

Cualquiera que no sea un votante y por lo tanto no sea cómplice de la partidocracia que hay establecida en España sabe que el expediente Royuela no hay que creérselo o si hay que creérselo, de eso no se trata, esto consiste en determinar si es verdadero o falso y para ello se debe investigar, hay más de 140.000 policías en activo en España, por eso vuelvo a proponer esto :




Bimmer dijo:


> Propongo que cuando estemos metidos en la asociación, compartamos el expediente Royuela haciendo incluso spam en las redes sociales de la Policía Nacional y Guardia Civil, de este modo nos aseguramos que un gran número de agentes van a ser conocedores del expediente Royuela, por lo que nos veremos en la tesitura de en caso de que no actúen de oficio, DENUNCIARLES POR OMISIÓN DEL DEBER DE PERSEGUIR DELITOS.
> 
> "El artículo 408 del Código Penal dispone que: _"La autoridad o funcionario que, faltando a la obligación de su cargo, dejare intencionadamente de promover la persecución de los delitos de que tenga noticia o de sus responsables, incurrirá en la pena de inhabilitación especial para empleo o cargo público por tiempo de seis meses a dos años"_



Los Royuela van a crear una plataforma o asociación de víctimas de estos psicópatas, se puede unir quien quiera aunque no sea víctima, una vez esté creada la plataforma, voy a proponer a los Royuela lo que digo en el mensaje que he citado, os animo a todo los que os tomáis esto con la seriedad que requiere a hacer lo mismo, es el mejor plan que se me ocurre. Estimado @renko , espero tu opinión al respecto, saludos a todos menos a los subnormales del hilo.


----------



## zonacero (11 Feb 2020)

uff Expediente 30

para alucinar y no parar


----------



## L.RAMOS (11 Feb 2020)

He buscado el 11 y el 12 y ambos son "encargos" hechos por familiares, constando en los documentos la eliminación o "secuestro" por parte de un tal Guillem Vidal de los archivos con las diligencias por las denuncias de los familiares (¿?) el tema de las herencias es complicado, mucho. He seguido con la lista y del número 14 ha salido lo siguiente:


----------



## L.RAMOS (11 Feb 2020)

zonacero dijo:


> uff Expediente 30
> 
> para alucinar y no parar



Por favor enlaza, esto es un laberinto dantesco.


----------



## Uritorco (11 Feb 2020)

Pues como se hagan los Royuela con el segundo zule que dicen que existe y saben de su ubicacion, entonces si que vamos a alucinar.


----------



## zonacero (11 Feb 2020)

http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/1-100-2.pdf

Expediente 30
86 y anteriores

un encargo muy especial

joder qué fuerte


aquí están todos

http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/w...S-POR-JOSE-Mª-MENA-FISCAL-Y-SUS-COMPLICES.pdf


----------



## Jony (11 Feb 2020)




----------



## Tigershark (11 Feb 2020)

Al final los desaparecidos de Monserrat será cosa de Mena and company y no de los hombrecillos verdes..


----------



## Stock Option (11 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Pues como se hagan los Royuela con el segundo zule que dicen que existe y saben de su ubicacion, entonces si que vamos a alucinar.



Ojalá el 11M esté entre esos supuestos "legajos". Esto es muy chungo sí pero no deja de ser un goteo de delincuencia común a lo largo de los años. 

En cambio montar un atentado para cambiar de raíz todo el sistema social es lo mollar.


----------



## Manufacturer (11 Feb 2020)

up,up,up, arriba con el hilo.


----------



## Conde Duckula (11 Feb 2020)

No se si se ha puesto ya, tengo que leer algunas páginas, hacia atrás, pero esto me parece importante.
Más que nada porque este señor, que normalmente habla de historia, viene a confirmar con su experiencia, esta clase de cloacas.


Spoiler








Edito: Me ha troleado un poco. Empecé a oirlo y digo, anda pues algo va a conetar. Lo postee y cuando lo oí completo me dí cuenta de que habla pero muy muy poco. No hace falta que veáis el vídeo que ya os cuento yo lo que dice.
Que cuando publicó el libro de alcasser, le vinieron a visitar unos agentes del estado que se identificaban como tal, para presionarle para que se callara. Eso dice. Nada más que interese. Además creo que esto ya lo ha contado otras veces.
Es más lo pongo en spoiler para que no ocupe sitio.


----------



## Tigershark (11 Feb 2020)

Jony dijo:


>



han puesto el video en oculto.






sigue en oculto yo por si las moscas ya lo grabé.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (11 Feb 2020)

Os ahorro perder 1 hora de vuestras vidas y una gran frustración: NO VEÁIS ESTE VÍDEO PORQUE MIENTE EN EL TÍTULO. Poned los últimos 5 minutos y veréis cómo después de 1 hora divagando y hablando de 1000 chorradas que a nadie le importan, dice con toda su jeta que él no habla del expediente Royuela porque para eso están sus 7 libros, que el que quiera saber de ese tipo de cosas que se los compre y los lea.



Conde Duckula dijo:


> No se si se ha puesto ya, tengo que leer algunas páginas, hacia atrás, pero esto me parece importante.
> Más que nada porque este señor, que normalmente habla de historia, viene a confirmar con su experiencia, esta clase de cloacas.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Feb 2020)

Para los escépticos:

Hay un tema que he revisado en varios expedientes, y cuadra en todos. No se si se ha comentado en el foro. Me refiero a los certificados de defunción que se aportan en muchos de los expedientes. Si fuera un Fake hecho después de los asesinatos, los Certificados de Defunción se habrían emitido en unas fechas más o menos próximas. Pero todos los certificados de defunción son de fechas inmediatamente posteriores a cada defunción ( al menos los que he visto). Podeis ver la fecha de emisión del certificado al pie del mismo.

Esto solo nos ofrece dos posibilidades:

- O estamos ante un Fake de un falsificador con una paciencia infinita que ha ido recopilando certificados de defunción durante años y años para hacer el montaje (habría que descartar a los Royuela que han pasado largas temporadas en prisión)

- O confirma que todo es verdad.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (11 Feb 2020)

Al parecer Royuela se ha reunido con Salvador Sostres y con el director de ABC en Cataluña.

Me temo que no va a haber huevos de publicar nada


----------



## cebollo (11 Feb 2020)

Una cosa que Royuela cuenta es que en la clinica Morin se hacían abortos ilegales por demasiado avanzados y varias mujeres murieron en esas intervenciones. Es muy grave pero lo flipante es que da nombres, apellidos, número de DNI y provincia de origen de esas mujeres.

Alguien ha googleado esos nombres? Las enterraron de cualquier manera y son oficialmente desaparecidas?


----------



## Energia libre (11 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> yo no creo que vivamos en democracia.
> 
> se que hay élites que manejan en la oscuridad lo que pueden, pero son élites paco locales, no masones ni reptilianos neworderianos.
> 
> ...



Odio escribir lo que voy a escribir pero no me deja otra alternativa iNCORREZTO:
Váyase a tomar por culo, hágame el favor.


----------



## Energia libre (11 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Brillante comentario, un placer leer tus mensajes tan llenos de sentido común, el cual es el sentido que menos abunda entre la multitud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy esta gentuza satánica esta discutiendo la ley para aprobar la eugenesia, es decir matar personas a nivel industrial y alguien duda de los expedientes Royuela.
Me queréis decir que discusión ha habido en la estupidizada población española, yo os lo voy a decir: ninguna.
No os queréis de las ciento y pico mil visigas del hilo, resulta que oficializar tu muerte y la gente esperando la final de copa.
Recuerdo una cita de un centro de prensamiento ruso hara unos años, venía a decir que aunque desde hoy mismo mis masmierda mainstream empezar el a decir la verdad sobre lo que pasa, el borregomatrix tardaría al menos 15 años en COMENZAR A DESPERTAR, quince años tela.
España está dominada y entregada a fuerzas elitistas, satánicas, eugenistas y genocidas, desde luego uno de los países digamos industrializados o del primer mundo donde lucifer y el sionis-o han triunfado por goleada; el problema es que nosotros vivimos en el y esta gentuza, miserable y asesina no va a tener piedad de nosotros, simplemente nos va a exterminar, a ti, a mi y al que no nos lee, a ese incluso antes, a lo que más quieres, a tus hijos a tus padres, te va a envenenar, destruirá tu trabajo, tu pareja, te envenenara y si sobrevives a lo anterior te eutanasiara.
Créanme España es hoy como un país donde ha estallado una bomba atómica que lo ha destruido todo y el resto es radiactivo que prefieres morir con la explosion o 1 mes después derretido por los isótopos radiactivos.
Hay que luchar sin miedo, lo de Royuela aunque fuera mentira, que no lo es, es una esperanza y hay que agarrarse a ella.
He visto a diario la matanza de la quimioterapia, la radioterapia y la morfina y les aseguro que los asesinos disfrutan del sufrimiento de los enfermos.
Que tiene de malo si nos van a asesinar morir matando.


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Feb 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Odio escribir lo que voy a escribir pero no me deja otra alternativa iNCORREZTO:
> Váyase a tomar por culo, hágame el favor.



no le gusta que le contradigan, homófobo¿


----------



## Energia libre (11 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> no le gusta que le contradigan, homófobo¿



Homofobo.
Joder me reafirmo, menudo gil
Circule haga el favor.


P.D. Perdón por los errores de las primeras líneas del escrito anterior, escribo desde el móvil y los dedos míos son muy grandes


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Feb 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Homofobo



jonvre, me has deseado que me den por culo asumiendo, lo que es cierto, que no me gustaría.

pero hay a quien si.


----------



## Energia libre (11 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> jonvre, me has deseado que me den por culo asumiendo, lo que es cierto, que no me gustaría.
> 
> pero hay a quien si.



Deje de joder el hilo de una vez, sabemos su punto de vista, si no lo cree apirte pruebas en contra o deje de cachondearse de la gente porque cuando percibo que alguien se está cachondeando de mi lo primero que se me ocurre es mandarlo a tomar por culo.
Sin acritud


----------



## Tito Clint (11 Feb 2020)

Próximo viernes 14 entrevista a Santiago Royuela en "La boca del Lobo" en Radio Ya, a las 10h.


----------



## Stock Option (11 Feb 2020)

Meted a los indeseables en el ignore. Si nadie les replica se irán por donde han venido.


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2020)

Rafapal se hace eco de que uno de los asesinados es el padre del presidente de Legálitas Cecilio Moral Bello. Lo ha sacado del presente hilo de burbuja.info

http://rafapal.com/2020/02/11/el-ex...empresa-legalitas-800-abogados-cecilio-moral/

No lo explica correctamente, pero no importa. En el primer post del hilo se explica con exactitud.


----------



## NAKURA HAMAMI (11 Feb 2020)

R


cebollo dijo:


> Una cosa que Royuela cuenta es que en la clinica Morin se hacían abortos ilegales por demasiado avanzados y varias mujeres murieron en esas intervenciones. Es muy grave pero lo flipante es que da nombres, apellidos, número de DNI y provincia de origen de esas mujeres.
> 
> Alguien ha googleado esos nombres? Las enterraron de cualquier manera y son oficialmente desaparecidas?



ENKO HACE YA MUCHAS PÁGINAS HA PUESTO TODOS LOS DATOS DISPONIBLES DE CADA UNA DE ELLAS, BUSCALO QUE ESTÁ YA TODO EN ESTE HILO.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (11 Feb 2020)

Todos los periodistas del Régimen del 78 son cómplices de los asesinatos no investigados por ellos mismos. Incluído el de Antonio Herrero.
Todos son unos cobardes pro Régimen asesino del 78.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (11 Feb 2020)

Los españoles son tan corruptos que no les importa sus propias vidas (Ley de Asesinato en Hospitales). Sólo hay que ver como votan en masa a asesinos, terroristas, criminales de Estado, ladrones, estafadores, mentirosos, y no reaccionan porque son lo mismo.
Como para preocuparse de los asesinatos de los demás.


----------



## zonacero (11 Feb 2020)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Los españoles son tan corruptos que no les importa sus propias vidas (Ley de Asesinato en Hospitales). Sólo hay que ver como votan en masa a asesinos, terroristas, criminales de Estado, ladrones, estafadores, mentirosos, y no reaccionan porque son lo mismo.
> Como para preocuparse de los asesinatos de los demás.



Hay al menos 3 periodistas mas

EXP.526 528, 537


----------



## Energia libre (11 Feb 2020)

Editorial de Cesar Vidal sobre la ley de eutanasia, algo aberrante pero logico de los psicopatas que nos desgobiernan 
Y lo mismo de El Arkonte y luego la gente dice que el expediente Royuela es mentira, cuando solo hay que ver quien vota esta brutalidad contra el primer derecho del hombre, el derecho a al vida, basura de sadicos satánicos


----------



## Energia libre (11 Feb 2020)

Votada por psoe, podemas y su puta madre, vascos y catalanes y chusmadanos, queda claro no.


----------



## zonacero (11 Feb 2020)

Un notario Exp. 33


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (11 Feb 2020)

No existen las casualidades.
Los que promueven los asesinatos de Estado están a favor de los asesinatos eugenésicos.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (11 Feb 2020)

VOTANTES = CORRUPTOS ASESINOS


----------



## zonacero (11 Feb 2020)

Por favor podéis aportar expedientes que tengan interés por cosas concretas, se trata de ir cotejando datos.


----------



## zonacero (11 Feb 2020)

Expediente 556 

flipante


----------



## Tito Clint (11 Feb 2020)

zonacero dijo:


> Expediente 556
> 
> flipante



Hay una confusión con el nombre, era Alfredo Goyeneche Moreno, en el pdf pone Alfonso


----------



## Tigershark (11 Feb 2020)

Definitivamente parece ser que han retirado el video de Galerón hablando del Expediente Royuela del canal de Adoración y Liberación, lo subieron sobre las tres de la tarde y no tardaron ni media hora en ponerlo en oculto ,¿presiones? de todas maneras yo lo he grabado .


----------



## zonacero (11 Feb 2020)

Don Zascas dijo:


> Hay una confusión con el nombre, era Alfredo Goyeneche Moreno, en el pdf pone Alfonso
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 230911
> 
> ...



Busca el expediente 556 aquí, y el siguiente 557 y 558 

http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/501-600.pdf


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Feb 2020)

Don Zascas dijo:


> Hay una confusión con el nombre, era Alfredo Goyeneche Moreno, en el pdf pone Alfonso
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 230911
> 
> ...



velocidad? lloviendo y en un desfiladero, que podría salir mal si estoy acostumbrado a que los picolos de tráfico se cuadren


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2020)

Expediente 574

Bermejo manda a Mena matar a un tal *Juan Gualberto Ulloa Abad*. No he encontrado nada sobre él..... pero si sobre un hijo suyo:

*Ignacio Ulloa Rubio.* Fue *secretario de estado de seguridad *con Rajoy entre el 30 de dic. 2011 y el 11 de ene. de 2013


El padre supongo que tendría también vínculos con el PP y tal.... y en el PSOE urgía eliminarlo por algún motivo.

Tan fácil como ponerse en contacto con él y enseñarle los papeles de Royuela. Siendo del PP.....


----------



## Jony (11 Feb 2020)

Tigershark dijo:


> Definitivamente parece ser que han retirado el video de Galerón hablando del Expediente Royuela del canal de Adoración y Liberación, lo subieron sobre las tres de la tarde y no tardaron ni media hora en ponerlo en oculto ,¿presiones? de todas maneras yo lo he grabado .



Joder..Menos mal.Van detrás de nuestra sombra....ojo!,!!


----------



## zonacero (11 Feb 2020)

http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/1-100-2.pdf

Exp.84
pagina 905

toda una declaración de que no solo funcionaba esta trama en Cataluña, En Madrid también, presuntamente


----------



## magnificent (11 Feb 2020)

España es el puto país más asquerosamente corrupto de todo el mundo, que asco de país, menos mal que me fui de allí


----------



## Energia libre (11 Feb 2020)

Contestación de Santiago Royuela a Mrdebunker de ahora mismo


----------



## magnificent (11 Feb 2020)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Los españoles son tan corruptos que no les importa sus propias vidas (Ley de Asesinato en Hospitales). Sólo hay que ver como votan en masa a asesinos, terroristas, criminales de Estado, ladrones, estafadores, mentirosos, y no reaccionan porque son lo mismo.
> Como para preocuparse de los asesinatos de los demás.



Joder, se honesto y mira a la población española, al ciudadano de a pie

Que ves? Pues eso, trepas, estafadores, criminales, vende humos, mediocres y retrasados mentales. A quienes votan? Pues a los que se sienten indenfiticados, es decir, ladrones, estafadores, mediocres, etc

La clase política española es la representación perfecta de la sociedad española, no hay más


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2020)

*Expediente 577*

Otro encargo de Bermejo a Mena. *Juan Gorbeña Mazarrasa.* Importante empresario. Articulo sobre él en La Voz de Galicia con motivo de su fallecimiento: Mucho más que un consignatario

He localizado a uno de sus hijos. Es este:

https://www.linkedin.com/in/javier-gorbeña-yllera-98807213/?originalSubdomain=es

Su hermano jaime dirige ahora _*Bergé*_, la empresa del padre. Factura 2000 millones al año. Pedazo de empresa. Jaime forma parte del patronato de la Fundación princesa de Asturias (*Jaime Gorbeña Yllera*) Prensa - Fundación Princesa de Asturias

Obituario del padre:

ABC (Madrid) - 26/10/2005, p. 48 - ABC.es Hemeroteca


----------



## allseeyingeye (12 Feb 2020)

Jony dijo:


>



me sumo hasta a lo del satanismo


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2020)

Os recuerdo el enlace más importante de todo el archivo y que sirve de índice numerado de los asesinatos (800 salen). Permite buscar los nombres con el buscador. También quien los encargó.
Lo destaco porque está perdido entre las decenas de enlaces que han puesto desordenados en la web:

Relación de asesinatos cometidos por el fiscal Mena Álvarez – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


Es el primero que hay que bajarse si quereis indagar caso por caso. Luego, le siguen en importancia los que muestran la documentación de esos mismos casos de 100 en 100.


----------



## Tigershark (12 Feb 2020)

MgB2 dijo:


> Avisa porfa cuando lo subas.



En el post de arriba tuyo puedes ver el video , es curioso porque la única manera de verlo es desde el foro , si os fijais si vais a youtube hay un cartelito que dice oculto ,un video subido a eso de las tres y tiene solo mil y pico espectadores cuando sus videos llegan facilmente a 50.000 ..haber que explicaciones dan pero pinta mal.


----------



## Siete_e (12 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Expediente 574
> 
> Bermejo manda a Mena matar a un tal *Juan Gualberto Ulloa Abad*. No he encontrado nada sobre él..... pero si sobre un hijo suyo:
> 
> ...



Este Sr ¿si es el hijo? es un personaje muy importante, ahora en el Cons titu ci0 nal.


Licenciado en Derecho por la Universidad Complutense de Madrid (1985-1990)
Acceso a la Carrera Fiscal (14-6-2000).
Acceso a la Carrera Judicial (17-7-2000).
Abogado Fiscal de la Fiscalía Provincial de Gerona, adscripción territorial de Figueras (03/04/2001-18/06/2002) y de Gerona (19/06/2002-27/04/2003).
Juez, titular del Juzgado de 1ª Instancia e Instrucción n° 3 de Blanes, Gerona (06/05/2003-01/03/2005) y titular del Juzgado de 1§ Instancia e Instrucción n° 1 de Sant Feliu de Guíxols, Gerona (01/03/2005-25/04/2007).
Asesor de justicia de la Autoridad Provisional de la Coalición, Bagdad, Irak (20/08/2003-20/03/2004).
Jefe de Misión Delegado, de la Misión Integrada de Estado de Derecho para Irak, de la Secretaría del Consejo UE, Bruselas, Bélgica (12/04/2005-17/04/2006).
Ascenso a la categoría de Magistrado (RD 376/2008, de 7 de marzo).
Letrado de adscripción temporal del Tribunal Constitucional (18/04/2006-29/12/2011 y 07/02/2013- 31/08/2013).
Secretario de Estado de Seguridad del Ministerio del Interior (30/12/2011-11/01/2013).
Juez del Tribunal General de la Unión Europea, TJUE, Luxemburgo (01/09/2013-26/09/2019).
Jefe del Gabinete del Presidente del Tribunal Constitucional (27/09/2019-hasta la fecha).


----------



## Uritorco (12 Feb 2020)

Un pequeño comentario mas en El Diestro de hace unas horas.

Expediente Royuela y Belloch, luces y sombras - El Diestro


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2020)

Siete_e dijo:


> Este Sr ¿si es el hijo? es un personaje muy importante, ahora en el Cons titu ci0 nal.
> 
> 
> Licenciado en Derecho por la Universidad Complutense de Madrid (1985-1990)
> ...



Después de leer este artículo se atan cabos. Es del Opus y pertenece al ala más conservadora de la judicatura. Además es enemigo de Garzón, el cual es amiguete de Mena y Bermejo, o sea de la progresía judicial.
Supongo que todo ello es herencia de su padre, el asesinado.


Ignacio Ulloa, secretario de Estado de Seguridad: a Dios rogando, y a Garzón dando


Es interesantísimo seguir todo esto. Los asesinatos de Bermejo tienen un tinte ideológico muy potente. Se cargaba a todo el facherío que pillaba


----------



## Hermoso Raton (12 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> *Expediente 577*
> 
> Otro encargo de Bermejo a Mena. *Juan Gorbeña Mazarrasa.* Importante empresario. Articulo sobre él en La Voz de Galicia con motivo de su fallecimiento: Mucho más que un consignatario
> 
> ...




Aquí podemos haber encontrado un hilo interesante.... PSOE y subvenciones a fondo perdido a Bergé, negocio que acaba siendo ruinosos, que pasan a denuncias y vendetas que además entremezcla con el caso Invercaria

*El escándalo Isofotón: tras 24 millones de euros de ayudas despide a más de 300 personas*




> Dicho de otro modo,* se vendían las acciones públicas de la Junta a una empresa privada por un importe mucho menor del que costó adquirirlas un año antes y con el compromiso de aportar otros 2 millones de euros (340 millones de pesetas) a la empresa. En roman paladino, el grupo Bergé y Cía, de Jaime Gorbeña Yllera, compró por 13 millones de pesetas lo que a la Junta le llegó a costar 610 millones.
> 
> El grupo Bergé tuvo que denunciar a su director general de Isofotón, José Luis Manzano, considerado el hombre del PSOE y de la Junta de Andalucia en Isofotón, pero la Audiencia de Madrid anuló la condena récord de 168 millones al directivo. Encima, Manzano cobró una indemnización de 3,3 millones de euros por su despido.* Finalmente fue condenado por un juzgado de lo Mercantil.
> 
> ...



El escándalo Isofotón: 24 millones de subvenciones, 300 despidos


Gusana Diaz impidió que se investigara



> *Susana Díaz impide la investigación del escándalo Isofotón*
> *Se trata de un escándalo que afecta a 60 millones de euros de dinero público.*



Susana Díaz impide la investigación del escándalo Isofotón


En Isofotón incluso tenían fichada a la que es nuestra "flamante" ministra de Trasnición Ecológica Teresa Ribera


> *Teresa Ribera*: exsecretaria de Estado de Cambio Climático (2008-2011), *en septiembre de 2012 fichó como directora de Desarrollo Tecnológico del fabricante de paneles solares Isofotón.*



Al menos 40 expolíticos y allegados han fichado por el sector energético con la crisis


Incluso si nos ponemos más consipanoicos el grupo Bergé también se dedica a operaciones portuarias... viendo lo pringada que está la familia, tampoco se puede descartar que pudiesen estar metidos en temas de narcotráfico.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (12 Feb 2020)

magnificent dijo:


> Joder, se honesto y mira a la población española, al ciudadano de a pie
> 
> Que ves? Pues eso, trepas, estafadores, criminales, vende humos, mediocres y retrasados mentales. A quienes votan? Pues a los que se sienten indenfiticados, es decir, ladrones, estafadores, mediocres, etc
> 
> La clase política española es la representación perfecta de la sociedad española, no hay más



Todo eso referido a los votantes. Los abstencionistas y abstencionarios somos el remanente de honestidad de España.


----------



## Debunker (12 Feb 2020)

zonacero dijo:


> http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/1-100-2.pdf
> 
> Exp.84
> pagina 905
> ...




Los crímenes se realizan por toda España y por tanto tendrían que tener policía científica, GC de tráfico (muchos asesinatos fueron accidentes de carretera) médicos para firmar defunciones etc., juzgados y jueces corruptos por toda la geografía española


----------



## Conde Duckula (12 Feb 2020)

cebollo dijo:


> Una cosa que Royuela cuenta es que en la clinica Morin se hacían abortos ilegales por demasiado avanzados y varias mujeres murieron en esas intervenciones. Es muy grave pero lo flipante es que da nombres, apellidos, número de DNI y provincia de origen de esas mujeres.
> 
> Alguien ha googleado esos nombres? Las enterraron de cualquier manera y son oficialmente desaparecidas?



Yo he buscado sin éxito alguno de esos nombres aquí.
Buscar
Pero sin éxito. Caben muchas posibilidades, es posible que las chicas dieran datos falsos o que mena haya ido a borrarlas del centro nacional de desaparecidos. Pero vamos tampoco las he buscado a todas. Como dicen que se deshicieron de los cuerpos di por supuesto que alguien las habría buscado.
Algunas las he buscado por internet, también sin éxito.
Edito:
Realmente el centro nacional de desaparecidos tiene muy poca gente. No me cuadra con la cantidad de desapariciones que hay en este país.
Me parecía extraño que no estuvieran dichas chicas ahí, ahora no me lo parece. Realmente hay muy poca información en esa página para ser del estado.

La policía nacional tiene otra página de desaparecidos, pero es mucho peor.


----------



## Tito Clint (12 Feb 2020)

zonacero dijo:


> Busca el expediente 556 aquí, y el siguiente 557 y 558
> 
> http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/501-600.pdf



Sí, el error está en la transcripción ya que la que parece letra de Mena es difícil de leer.

Pero estos presuntos crímenes nadie va a querer desenterrar, presuntos mafiosos en la judicatura contra presuntos traficantes de armas en posiciones de poder.

Si todo esto es verdad estamos gobernados por presuntos mafiosos, pero en todas las instituciones, empresas grandes, etc.., y en todas las comunidades.
Por muchas querellas que se pongan va a ser imposible, llegado a un nivel se paralizarán.


----------



## Negroponte (12 Feb 2020)

De rebote he buscado un nombre en el dossier, un tal Ricardo Vidal Reyes, que consta como desaparecido (oficialmente). Y en una página web de desaparecidos te sale, aquí concretamente: Inter-SOS, Asociación de Familiares de Personas Desaparecidas sin Causa Aparente 

Les he enviado un email, aunque sea una troleada, por si acaso.


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Feb 2020)

Negroponte dijo:


> De rebote he buscado un nombre en el dossier, un tal Ricardo Vidal Reyes, que consta como desaparecido (oficialmente). Y en una página web de desaparecidos te sale, aquí concretamente: Inter-SOS, Asociación de Familiares de Personas Desaparecidas sin Causa Aparente
> 
> Les he enviado un email, aunque sea una troleada, por si acaso.



En la pagina esa que enlazas pone que desaparecio en la India. A lo mejor es otro distinto

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Conde Duckula (12 Feb 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Yo he buscado sin éxito alguno de esos nombres aquí.
> Buscar
> Pero sin éxito. Caben muchas posibilidades, es posible que las chicas dieran datos falsos o que mena haya ido a borrarlas del centro nacional de desaparecidos. Pero vamos tampoco las he buscado a todas. Como dicen que se deshicieron de los cuerpos di por supuesto que alguien las habría buscado.
> Algunas las he buscado por internet, también sin éxito.
> ...



Me respondo con un razonamiento. Teniendo en cuenta que las chicas iban a la clínica a hacer algo ilegal. Es más que probable que los datos sean falsos.

Se me ha ocurrido buscar algún dni. por ejemplo este --> *María Salcedo Gutiérrez*. DNI 48.400.713. fallecida en 29-1-2007 
He encontrado ese dni en un documento de la universidad de murcia.
UNIVERSIDAD DE MURCIA Y UNIVERSIDAD POLITÉCNICA DE CARTAGENA

Pero parece que en este caso pertenecería a otra persona cuyos datos no puedo reproducir, pero os podeis meter en el documento que he puesto arriba para comprobarlo.

Por otra parte, no queda claro de donde salen esos dnis, pueden ser una mala transcripción. Me cuadraría que no saliera nada, pero que aparezca otra persona quiere decir que o bien están mal copiados los datos o se los inventaron. ¿Es posible que correspondan con un número de paciente o algo?

Por cierto el último parece un nie terminado en O no en cero, más que un pasaporte.

Aunque creo que son todo datos inventados. Entre otras cosas porque no han escrito la letra.

Pero repito que me parece lo más normal, porque lo que iban a hacer las chicas era ilegal.


----------



## Uritorco (12 Feb 2020)

Hay que tener en cuenta que muchas de las chicas que acudian a las clinicas Morin venian del extranjero.


----------



## Tito Clint (12 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que muchas de las chicas que acudian a las clinicas Morin venian del extranjero.



El asunto fue destapado por una tv sueca o noruega, seguramente siguiendo el rastro de alguna chica.


----------



## Uritorco (12 Feb 2020)

Fue una television danesa, concretamente.


----------



## Tigershark (12 Feb 2020)

24 horas después han quitado el modo oculto del video de Damián Galeón sobre el caso Royuela , resultado mil setencientas visitas en un video que podria tener veintemil o más , total que han subido videos nuevos y ha quedado totalmente inadvertido , es tremenda la manipulación.Tremenda. espero que el meapilas que lleva el canal tenga algo que decir sobre el tema.


----------



## Demodé (12 Feb 2020)

El Fiscal: Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña, basado en hechos reales: Amazon.es: Santiago Royuela Samit: Libros


----------



## Demodé (12 Feb 2020)

Lankamp, puedes subir ésto a tu canal.
No tiene desperdicio............. Entrevista a Antonio Herrero por alumnas de la Unversidad Complutense de Madrid, 1998.


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Feb 2020)

Poco a poco algún medio lo va sacando 

Expediente Royuela y Belloch, luces y sombras. Por Ramiro Grau Morancho

Expediente Royuela: La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción de España - El Español Digital "La verdad sin complejos"


----------



## Negroponte (12 Feb 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En la pagina esa que enlazas pone que desaparecio en la India. A lo mejor es otro distinto
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Coinciden las fechas, del dossier, caso número 16, con la fecha que pone en esa página web.


----------



## Debunker (13 Feb 2020)

Yo me canso, reconozco que no soy persistente, de buscar expedientes de muertos y o desaparecidos, esto es porque busco a la víctima para confirmar como murió y no hay nada, solo esquelas que nos da los nombres de los familiares directos que ruegan una oración por el fallecido, pero ya está. En algunos caso hay un recuadro pequeñito de noticia que dice murió en accidente de carretera y ya está, no dice como fue el accidente ni nada, como mucho que ocurrió en tal o cual lugar, o sea que no hay nada de nada, lo que si se confirma, a través de las esquelas es la fecha del fallecimiento que concuerda al 100% con las fechas del expediente Royuela.
O sea esta estrategia que llevamos a cabo, no vale de nada, encima es tediosa y aburrida, después de la sorpresa de este caso y ver la documentación en la que se apoya Royuela, leer caso por caso es aburridísimo ya no sorprende y además ni siquiera, al menos yo, memorizo las víctimas , son demasiadas caso tras caso. 
Lo único que podría ser útil es avisar a los familiares de la víctimas , pero joder, buena parte de ellos son inaccesibles por ser altos cargo, gente importante que no andan por internet, ni tienen facebook ni twits ni nada.

Lo único, a mi parecer que, podemos hacer es que, sigamos manteniendo la difusión de este caso. 

En youtube hay un vídeo de las noticias nacionales en Dinamarca que le da más de un minuto (siendo las noticias nacionales, un minuto es mucho tiempo) a la denuncia del caso de la clínica Morín, todo en danés y sin posibilidad de traducción aunque sea al inglés, vamos que no entiendo una papa de lo que dicen, lo pongo




Luego hay un debate en la TV danesa sobre el caso de 35 minutos, en danés y sin traducción, os lo pongo




En prensa escrita hay artículos de los medios españoles, pero solo de cuando surgió la noticia que se expandió y le dieron cobertura en media Europa, he elegido el medio más "fachista" para tener la seguridad de que no está manipulada la información, 

"
*Como estaba previsto y* *como informara HazteOir.org el pasado sábado**, la televisión pública danesa DR emitió ayer un reportaje, grabado con cámara oculta, en el que se* *muestra la práctica de abortos ilegales en la clínica Emece de Barcelona, perteneciente al grupo CBM, a mujeres embarazadas de hasta más de siete meses procedentes de toda Europa. Según el vídeo, rodado hace un mes, en este centro se recurre de forma fraudulenta y sistemática a la cláusula legal que en España autoriza abortos sin límite de tiempo de gestación en caso de riesgo físico o mental grave para la mujer. El hecho viene siendo denunciado por la prensa internacional, pero en España apenas se ha recogido la denuncia en los medios de comunicación o políticos. Desde la Federación Internacional de Asociaciones Médicas Católicas (FIAMC) se denuncia la existencia de un "turismo del aborto" en España.*

REDACCIÓN HO, AGENCIAS.- En Dinamarca, el aborto es legal hasta las 12 semanas de embarazo y, superado ese período, son las autoridades sanitarias las que deciden si se permite, aunque sólo suelen autorizarlo en caso de malformaciones graves del feto.

En el documental, *una periodista danesa embarazada de 30 semanas, contacta con la clínica barcelonesa* ocultando su profesión y viaja luego a la ciudad condal acompañada por otro periodista de la cadena, que se hace pasar por un amigo, después de que las autoridades sanitarias danesas le hubieran negado el aborto.

Allí, *se entrevistan con el director de la clínica, el doctor Carlos Morín, quien asegura que* recibe clientes de países como Francia, Gran Bretaña, Holanda, Alemania e incluso Australia y que *el procedimiento es legal y sin riesgos para la mujer*. El especialista explica ante la cámara oculta que al feto se le inyecta en el corazón "digoxina", sustancia que se usa para tratar enfermedades cardíacas, lo que le provoca la muerte por parada cardíaca antes de que sea extraído del útero.

*4.000 euros y falsificación de supuestos*

A la joven, quien *alude a una supuesta ruptura con su pareja para justificar su deseo de abortar*, se le pide rellenar unos cuestionarios sobre su salud y estado mental.

Luego, es sometida a tres pruebas psicológicas con preguntas generales que, bajo el argumento de que la única forma de que el aborto sea legal es aducir supuestos problemas físicos o psíquicos, a pesar de que *ella reconoce en la entrevista que su estado de salud es "bueno"*. El reportaje muestra como *el director de la clínica induce con razones falsas a que la mujer se avenga a cumplimentar un texto en el que se formula que padece una grave enfermedad mental*. Obviamente, *no se produce ningún tipo de reconocimiento médico* en este sentido, y todo está fundamentado en una simple transacción comercial.

*El director de la clínica señala que esos trámites sólo son cuestiones de "burocracia"*, y en una entrevista posterior, les comunica que todo está en orden y que *el precio de la operación es de 4.000 euros*. La joven abandona a continuación el centro médico alegando que van en busca del dinero para llevar adelante la interrupción del embarazo. Es tan sólo la excusa.

Minutos después, re*gresa a la clínica revelando su verdadera identidad* y acompañado esta vez por un cámara de televisión, solicitando una entrevista con *Morín quien ahora, entre sorprendido y desconcertado, intenta argumentar ante el periodista que no le entendió bien* antes, que la operación no había sido autorizada y que faltaba otro examen psicológico, *aunque el reportaje está grabado y habla por sí sólo*. Ante las manifestaciones del periodista en el sentido de la evidente ilegalidad que se comete en la clínica, el director se enfada y los expulsa del centro.

*Insiste en la legalidad*

El documental *ofrece también el testimonio de una joven danesa*, cuya identidad y rostro permanecen ocultos, que afirma que se le practicó un aborto en la misma clínica en 2004, cuando estaba embarazada de 26 semanas y a cambio de algo más de 4.000 euros. *La joven revela que cuando acudió a la clínica apareció allí un médico danés*. Personal de Emece confirma en el documental que la clínica tiene contacto con médicos daneses, aunque ninguno de ellos trabaja allí, algo que sí sucede con galenos holandeses y británicos.

*"Turismo del aborto"*

El reportaje incluye también *los testimonios de José María Simón Castellví, presidente de la Federación Internacional de Asociaciones Médicas Católicas (FIAMC), y de Jesús Silva, catedrático de Derecho Penal de la Universidad Pompeu Fabra* en Barcelona, a quienes se les mostraron las imágenes grabadas con cámara oculta. Simón *Castellví denuncia la existencia de un "turismo de aborto"* en España, que desde hace diez años "miles de europeas" han viajado a Barcelona para abortar y que "muchas" de esas operaciones son ilegales, aparte de calificar a Morín de "rey del aborto".

Para Silva, *los trámites son "un teatro*, una mentira con tests falsos", y habla de "fraude a la ley española y al derecho en su conjunto" y de que se trata de casos de aborto ilegal, que implicarían penas de prisión y de inhabilitación para los médicos. Según él, estos casos se producen en España porque "unos por acción y otros por omisión cierran los ojos".

*Denuncia internacional silenciada en España*

El reportaje *será emitido también en Holanda, Inglaterra y Alemania.* La televisión danesa ha hecho una oferta del programa a la televisión de Cataluña, TV3, que, por ahora, no consta que haya aceptado.

*También el Daily Telegraph sigue investigando estos hechos*. Un equipo de este diario británico está nuevamente en Barcelona, después de un primer trabajo que permitió a estos informadores publicar el domingo 10 de octubre, dentro del dominical Sunday Telegraph una serie de datos que *implican a la clínica Ginemedex en posibles delitos de aborto.* Ahora quieren seguir investigando y promoviendo que se haga justicia ante este fraude de ley.

Resultaría *escandaloso y fraudulento que tantas televisiones europeas ofrecieran el reportaje* sobre las prácticas abortivas de esta clínica a su audiencia *y ninguna española lo hiciera*. En España, que es donde se producen los abortos ilegales demostrados por el diario, tampoco ningún diputado ni cargo público se ha pronunciado pidiendo algo tan simple como que se aplique la ley.

Mientras, la *denuncia de Juristas Cristianos de Cataluña* mantiene vivo este caso de abortos ilegales en Barcelona, que la prensa inglesa ha destacado mucho más que la española. La Generalitat acudió el miércoles 13 a inspeccionar la Clínica Ginemedex, en una visita de rutina de un solo día tras la cual declaró que no había irregularidades. Ahora Manzanera habla de nuevas investigaciones. Para asegurarse, los colectivos E-Cristians y Juristas Cristianos de Cataluña van a presentar una denuncia."


----------



## L.RAMOS (13 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo me canso, reconozco que no soy persistente, de buscar expedientes de muertos y o desaparecidos, esto es porque busco a la víctima para confirmar como murió y no hay nada, solo esquelas que nos da los nombres de los familiares directos que ruegan una oración por el fallecido, pero ya está. En algunos caso hay un recuadro pequeñito de noticia que dice murió en accidente de carretera y ya está, no dice como fue el accidente ni nada, como mucho que ocurrió en tal o cual lugar, o sea que no hay nada de nada, lo que si se confirma, a través de las esquelas es la fecha del fallecimiento que concuerda al 100% con las fechas del expediente Royuela.
> O sea esta estrategia que llevamos a cabo, no vale de nada, encima es tediosa y aburrida, después de la sorpresa de este caso y ver la documentación en la que se apoya Royuela, leer caso por caso es aburridísimo ya no sorprende y además ni siquiera, al menos yo, memorizo las víctimas , son demasiadas caso tras caso.
> Lo único que podría ser útil es avisar a los familiares de la víctimas , pero joder, buena parte de ellos son inaccesibles por ser altos cargo, gente importante que no andan por internet, ni tienen facebook ni twits ni nada.
> 
> ...



Muy buen aporte Debunker, me pasa exactamente lo mismo.

La historia sería identificar a las víctimas inocentes y ver hasta dónde se puede ayudar en ese sentido, pero es una labor de chinos y en algunos casos ni siquiera podemos estar seguros. 

La putada de esto, es que muchos de los asesinados estaban pringados, por eso precisamente fueron asesinados. No hay justificación para el asesinato, pero creo que se me entiende, es un callejón sin salida. Luego el tema de las herencias, es muy, muy escabroso, a ver quién es el guapo que mete el hocico ahí.

Parece que lo más salvaje es el tema de los abortos, este que expones. Y si eso ya está investigado por la TV danesa, no parece que se pueda hacer mucho más.

Quizás lo más interesante sea bucear en los documentos que sean cartas, acuerdos y cuentas y también esto es una labor tediosa al fin y al cabo. 

En suma, algo he comentado anteriormente, esto tiene pinta de ser un caso "cedido" de alguna forma por los propios implicados, probablemente una muestra de poder y soberbia, además del añadido de algún descuido y más de una jugarreta, quizás con el objetivo de dar un empujón a lo que parece ser un cambio de régimen inminente, además de una gran cantidad de humo para que los árboles no dejen ver el bosque.

Creo que fue el forero @Bimmer quien comentó algo de la película "El Reino". Por curiosidad la vi anoche y efectivamente, esa película muestra la que podría ser cualquiera de todas las tramas del expediente Royuela, incluyendo asesinatos en carretera y mandatos de altas esferas. Si no la habéis visto, os la recomiendo, hay información jugosa en esa peli, escenas que chirrían de una forma característica. No sé yo hasta qué punto esa película será una forma de programación predictiva, vaselina para lo que va viniendo, un tiro al aire y a saber qué más. El final es bastante perturbador.

En cualquier caso, está bien indagar en la medida de lo posible y darle bombo a este tema que, sea como sea, es una verdadera muestra de hasta qué punto el sistema está viciado y podrido desde la raíz.

Por concluir el post, vi ayer el vídeo de Pilar Baselga y lo siento mucho........esa mujer para mí tiene credibilidad cero. No sé si es ingenua, idiota, codiciosa o una mezcla de todo esto, pero hace mucho que a mí me inspira desconfianza. 

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Bimmer (13 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo me canso, reconozco que no soy persistente, de buscar expedientes de muertos y o desaparecidos, esto es porque busco a la víctima para confirmar como murió y no hay nada, solo esquelas que nos da los nombres de los familiares directos que ruegan una oración por el fallecido, pero ya está. En algunos caso hay un recuadro pequeñito de noticia que dice murió en accidente de carretera y ya está, no dice como fue el accidente ni nada, como mucho que ocurrió en tal o cual lugar, o sea que no hay nada de nada, lo que si se confirma, a través de las esquelas es la fecha del fallecimiento que concuerda al 100% con las fechas del expediente Royuela.
> O sea esta estrategia que llevamos a cabo, no vale de nada, encima es tediosa y aburrida, después de la sorpresa de este caso y ver la documentación en la que se apoya Royuela, leer caso por caso es aburridísimo ya no sorprende y además ni siquiera, al menos yo, memorizo las víctimas , son demasiadas caso tras caso.
> Lo único que podría ser útil es avisar a los familiares de la víctimas , pero joder, buena parte de ellos son inaccesibles por ser altos cargo, gente importante que no andan por internet, ni tienen facebook ni twits ni nada.
> 
> ...





L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Muy buen aporte Debunker, me pasa exactamente lo mismo.
> 
> La historia sería identificar a las víctimas inocentes y ver hasta dónde se puede ayudar en ese sentido, pero es una labor de chinos y en algunos casos ni siquiera podemos estar seguros.
> 
> ...




No fui yo el que recomendó dicha película, me la apunto para ver, Pilar Baselga peca de ingenua porque al final del video dijo que en USA tenemos a Trump, como si este no fuese disidente controlado.

Por lo demás me parece una grandísima persona con muy buenas intenciones, igual que RafaPal, Quién está detrás, InMatrix, el hombre que hizo la entrevista a los Royuela, etc, toda esa gente merece mucho la pena, tienen mis respetos y admiración ganados, a diferencia de otros charlatanes con un gran número de seguidores que se dedican a alimentar la partidocracia.

Mucho ojito con Un Abogado Contra la Demagogia, llevaba un tiempo mosca con él hasta que se le cayó la careta al contradecirse enormemente aquí, casualmente aparece Pilar Baselga y discute con él : 



Se ha ganado a la gente copiando el mensaje de Trevijano al cual no ha mencionado en ni un vídeo, al principio decía que había que abstenerse, en cuanto se ha acercado a los 100 mil suscriptores se ha contradicho al decir que la abstención no sirve para nada y que hay que votar en agrupaciones de electores como hacían no se qué gente cercana a Manuela Carmena, para mí ahí ha perdido toda credibilidad y confianza, a eso le sumas que no ha sacado un vídeo sobre el Expediente Royuela y se demuestra por completo que es un disidente controlado, cada vez el sistema se lo está currando más con la disidencia controlada pero mucho tened mucho ojo, en cuanto uno se contradice en su mensaje... Mal asunto.

Respecto a lo que comentáis de que es un coñazo investigar caso por caso, a eso hay que sumar que no somos profesionales y que no nos pagan por realizar dicho trabajo, lo que propuse no es nada fácil ya que surgen muchas dudas como a qué policía denunciar exactamente, o si se puede denunciar al ente, lo que vendría siendo el cuerpo entero de la Policía Nacional y Guardia Civil, sobre todo con qué pruebas denunciar, es difícil pero la considero la mejor opción de todas, si cometen un delito hay que denunciarlo : 



Bimmer dijo:


> Los Royuela dijeron en el directo con El Arconte que van a hacer una asociación de víctimas y que cualquiera se puede unir a dicha asociación, aunque no sea víctima, ha llegado la hora de dejar de hablar mucho por aquí y pasar a la acción.
> 
> Propongo que cuando estemos metidos en la asociación, compartamos el expediente Royuela haciendo incluso spam en las redes sociales de la Policía Nacional y Guardia Civil, de este modo nos aseguramos que un gran número de agentes van a ser conocedores del expediente Royuela, por lo que nos veremos en la tesitura de en caso de que no actúen de oficio, DENUNCIARLES POR OMISIÓN DEL DEBER DE PERSEGUIR DELITOS.
> 
> "El artículo 408 del Código Penal dispone que: _"La autoridad o funcionario que, faltando a la obligación de su cargo, dejare intencionadamente de promover la persecución de los delitos de que tenga noticia o de sus responsables, incurrirá en la pena de inhabilitación especial para empleo o cargo público por tiempo de seis meses a dos años"_


----------



## Bimmer (13 Feb 2020)

La mejor idea que se me ocurre es esta : Denunciar a los policías que cometan el delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos : 



Bimmer dijo:


> Propongo que cuando estemos metidos en la asociación, compartamos el expediente Royuela haciendo incluso spam en las redes sociales de la Policía Nacional y Guardia Civil, de este modo nos aseguramos que un gran número de agentes van a ser conocedores del expediente Royuela, por lo que nos veremos en la tesitura de en caso de que no actúen de oficio, DENUNCIARLES POR OMISIÓN DEL DEBER DE PERSEGUIR DELITOS.
> 
> "El artículo 408 del Código Penal dispone que: _"La autoridad o funcionario que, faltando a la obligación de su cargo, dejare intencionadamente de promover la persecución de los delitos de que tenga noticia o de sus responsables, incurrirá en la pena de inhabilitación especial para empleo o cargo público por tiempo de seis meses a dos años"._


----------



## Tito Clint (13 Feb 2020)




----------



## Uritorco (13 Feb 2020)

Quiza lo que se les puede reprochar a personas como Balsega, Rafapal, Nostra TV, etc, es que son demasiado Trumpistas, que es una pobre marioneta mas de los poderes facticos y la Alta Finanza. Supongo que algunos lo hacen por conviccion, es decir, por que en el fondo no son mas que unos vulgares derechistas, y otros para que los mass media no les tilde y catalogue de "fascistas", "nazis" o cosas similares, pues la moda del antifascismo lo envuelve todo, incluso a los denominados "patriotas", que pretenden ser mas democratas que los propios democratas profesionales de toda la vida, los de la extrema izquierda. De todas formas, todos los que se involucren en la divulgacion del Expediente Royuela, bien venidos sean, pues somos todavia insignificantes.


----------



## Uritorco (13 Feb 2020)

Una humilde reflexion mas de otro humilde youtubero.


----------



## Demodé (13 Feb 2020)

7:06: "Cómo cree usted que hay que tratar al poder? Hay que tratarle correctamente mal....."

7:42: "Cree usted que existe peligro, hoy día, para la libertad de expresión?..... Existe una amenaza para la libertad de expresión, grave, por parte de un sector del partido Socialista (...) existe un peligro real."


----------



## NAKURA HAMAMI (13 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Muy buen aporte Debunker, me pasa exactamente lo mismo.
> 
> La historia sería identificar a las víctimas inocentes y ver hasta dónde se puede ayudar en ese sentido, pero es una labor de chinos y en algunos casos ni siquiera podemos estar seguros.
> 
> ...



Entiendo lo agotador del asunto pero la verdad es que si vamos avanzando también avanzamos en la verosimilitud de lo que cuentan los Royuela, un ejemplo, esto es lo que publico El Pais sobre el "accidente" de Gutierrez Mellado "
El accidente que costó la vida al prestigioso general se produjo poco antes del mediodía cuando el Opel Omega en que viajaba hacia Barcelona patinó a causa del hielo en el kilómetro 115 de la autovía de Aragón, a la altura de Torremocha del Campo (Guadalajara).

El vehículo se salió de la calzada por el margen derecho al tomar una curva, chocó contra el indicador kilométrico y volcó. Un Mercedes que circulaba en el mismo sentido se salió igualmente de la carretera y colisionó contra el Opel Omega. La zona es considerada como un_punto negro_ por la Dirección General de Tráfico. Las obras para su eliminación, incluidas en los Presupuestos del Estado de 1995, debían haber comenzado ya, según las previsiones del Ministerio de Obras Públicas.

Gutiérrez Mellado, su chófer y su escolta sufrieron múltiples heridas. El vehículo de protección policial que les seguía les trasladó al centro de salud de Alcolea del Pinar.

Se me ocurren varias cuestiones:
Primera: " el vehículo patinó a causa del hielo". Es decir, el suceso ocurre poco antes del mediodía, en donde se supone que las temperaturas son mas elevadas que durante la noche y madrugada, pero, ah¡ no hubo ningún coche accidentado a esas horas, curioso.
Segunda: Un mercedes aparece en la escena y no se sabe nada de ellos, ni cuantos iban ni si resultaron ilesos o heridos o si
pasaron por un hospital, mira, también me parece una forma rara de dar la noticia.
Tercero: En un momento en que ETA tenía en el punto de mira a Gutierrez Mellado y a muchos otros, se ve que el coche de escolta deja que un Mercedes se interponga entre el vehículo custodiado y el custodio, la verdad raro, muy raro.
Eso sí, nos rellenan la información con datos tan "relevantes" como "La zona es considerada como un _punto negro_ por la Dirección General de Tráfico. Las obras para su eliminación, incluidas en los Presupuestos del Estado de 1995, debían haber comenzado ya, según las previsiones del Ministerio de Obras Públicas. Raro muy raro


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (13 Feb 2020)

Aquí nos enteramos de cuál es la LOGIA MASÓNICA a la que pertenece el criminal internacional Zapatero:


----------



## L.RAMOS (13 Feb 2020)

NAKURA HAMAMI dijo:


> Entiendo lo agotador del asunto pero la verdad es que si vamos avanzando también avanzamos en la verosimilitud de lo que cuentan los Royuela, un ejemplo, esto es lo que publico El Pais sobre el "accidente" de Gutierrez Mellado "
> El accidente que costó la vida al prestigioso general se produjo poco antes del mediodía cuando el Opel Omega en que viajaba hacia Barcelona patinó a causa del hielo en el kilómetro 115 de la autovía de Aragón, a la altura de Torremocha del Campo (Guadalajara).
> 
> El vehículo se salió de la calzada por el margen derecho al tomar una curva, chocó contra el indicador kilométrico y volcó. Un Mercedes que circulaba en el mismo sentido se salió igualmente de la carretera y colisionó contra el Opel Omega. La zona es considerada como un_punto negro_ por la Dirección General de Tráfico. Las obras para su eliminación, incluidas en los Presupuestos del Estado de 1995, debían haber comenzado ya, según las previsiones del Ministerio de Obras Públicas.
> ...



Muy bien planteado y señalado Nakura. De esto ya se comentó algo páginas atrás y un forero mostró un intento de refutación, muy cogido por los pelos. Yo pasé de contestarlo. Las coincidencias están ahí para el que sepa verlas y sabemos también, que de lo que cuentan los medios oficialistas podemos creernos menos de la mitad. Así que sí, los documentos y los hechos encajan.


----------



## Incorrezto (14 Feb 2020)

NAKURA HAMAMI dijo:


> Entiendo lo agotador del asunto pero la verdad es que si vamos avanzando también avanzamos en la verosimilitud de lo que cuentan los Royuela, un ejemplo, esto es lo que publico El Pais sobre el "accidente" de Gutierrez Mellado "
> El accidente que costó la vida al prestigioso general se produjo poco antes del mediodía cuando el Opel Omega en que viajaba hacia Barcelona patinó a causa del hielo en el kilómetro 115 de la autovía de Aragón, a la altura de Torremocha del Campo (Guadalajara).
> 
> El vehículo se salió de la calzada por el margen derecho al tomar una curva, chocó contra el indicador kilométrico y volcó. Un Mercedes que circulaba en el mismo sentido se salió igualmente de la carretera y colisionó contra el Opel Omega. La zona es considerada como un_punto negro_ por la Dirección General de Tráfico. Las obras para su eliminación, incluidas en los Presupuestos del Estado de 1995, debían haber comenzado ya, según las previsiones del Ministerio de Obras Públicas.
> ...



la temperatura a la hora del accidente se puede buscar.

me imagino que el omega se sale, el escolta para en el arcén, delante por frenar despacio, y el mercedes viene, ve el percal, frena y se sale tambien


----------



## Demodé (14 Feb 2020)

Muere Cristina de Borbón, hija del duque de Sevilla, a los 44 años


----------



## Uritorco (14 Feb 2020)

Habia leido o escuchado que Radio Ya trataria hoy viernes el Expediente Royuela. ¿Alguien sabe algo?


----------



## Tito Clint (14 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Habia leido o escuchado que Radio Ya trataria hoy viernes el Expediente Royuela. ¿Alguien sabe algo?



A partir del m. 180

En la boca del lobo 14/02/2020


----------



## Manufacturer (14 Feb 2020)

up, up, up.


----------



## circus maximus (14 Feb 2020)

cebollo dijo:


> Una cosa que Royuela cuenta es que en la clinica Morin se hacían abortos ilegales por demasiado avanzados y varias mujeres murieron en esas intervenciones. Es muy grave pero lo flipante es que da nombres, apellidos, número de DNI y provincia de origen de esas mujeres.
> 
> Alguien ha googleado esos nombres? Las enterraron de cualquier manera y son oficialmente desaparecidas?



A mi lo de la clínica que hacía abortos de 7 y 8 meses me suena a puro satanismo.
A saber lo que hacían con esos fetos de bebés totalmente formados...
Lo comento porque en toda esta trama tan increíble como cierta se nos escapan algunos detalles como este que os comento.
También he visto que se repiten fechas muy simbólicas tanto en asesinatos como en las fechas de cobro.
Un saludo a todos los que quieren justicia y aportar luz en este inmenso lodazal

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Feb 2020)

Interesante lo que ha colgado hoy. Métodos sanos de educación de los jóvenes:

El fiscal Mena manda dar una paliza al novio de su hija y a su hija – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


Luego hay otro de compras de inmuebles en Francia. Son más de 40 inmuebles, por ahí sería fácil tirar del hilo del dinero


----------



## NAKURA HAMAMI (14 Feb 2020)

Este artículo apareció en la edición impresa del Viernes, 22 de diciembre de 2000 de El País (no sé si edición de Madrid o Cataluña)

Pongo los dos puntos finales, copia y pega de la noticia en el país de esa fecha. Hay mas arriba y abajo, es por no alargar.

"
La primera de estas denuncias se presentó el pasado 23 de octubre en el juzgado de guardia de Barcelona y va firmada por Royuela, quien acudió acompañado de Martínez Grasa y un abogado que ha defendido a Royuela en algunos procesos civiles. En la denuncia se asegura que la magistrada Roser Aixandri, titular del Juzgado de Instrucción número 26 de Barcelona, canaliza las inversiones en Panamá de numerosos jueces y fiscales a través de sus esposas, como en el caso de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, fiscal anticorrupción, o Gerard Thomás, presidente de la Sección Novena de la Audiencia de Barcelona.





La juez Aixandri instruyó el caso que acabó con la condena firme de Royuela a dos años de prisión por falsificación de documentos en el caso que implicó al ex jefe de la Guardia Urbana de Barcelona Julián Delgado. El tribunal que condenó a Royuela lo presidió Thomás, quien ordenó el ingreso en prisión del subastero al ser firme la sentencia. Thomás, además, formó parte de otro tribunal que condenó a Royuela a tres años de prisión por estafa."


Lo sorprendente de esto es que presida el tribunal alguien que está implicado en la causa " quien ordenó el ingreso en prisión del subastero al ser firme la sentencia.

Sinceramente, no había visto nunca nada igual.


----------



## Incorrezto (14 Feb 2020)

NAKURA HAMAMI dijo:


> Lo sorprendente de esto es que presida el tribunal alguien que está implicado en la causa "



para algo están las recusaciones.


----------



## renko (14 Feb 2020)

Esta mañana he hablado con dos familiares de dos víctimas de la trama de Mena.

Ha sido muy decepcionante. En general va a ser muy muy dificil que acaben reconociendo que sus familiares fueron asesinados. Ya veréis porqué. Os explico mi experiencia:

Han sido un hombre y una mujer, ambos de edad madura y de estrato socioeconómico medio-alto.

*Ella* es alta funcionaria del estado en Madrid. El asesinado fue su padre. Fue uno de los 57 "trabajos" ordenados por Fernández Bermejo a su colega Mena.
La mujer fue receptiva y amable en todo momento a pesar de la noticia que la fui a dar. Casi me pareció entrañable. Yo traté de ser lo más cuidadoso posible. Poneros en mi situación.... y en la suya. Tela.

Lo complicaba todo el poco tiempo disponible. Había que resumir mucho para no abrumar con información y al mismo tiempo poder contextualizarlo todo correctamente e ir al grano con la máxima delicadeza. Creo que lo hice medianamente bien a pesar de todo.

Pues bien, *no se lo cree. *De ninguna manera concibe que haya sido un asesinato, y os explico porqué:* Porque son auténticos profesionales que saben cómo hacerlo para que no lo parezca.*

En ambos casos les fue introducido algo en una bebida seguramente. En todo caso, las dos muertes no fueron provocadas mediante accidente de tráfico, como hay muchos casos en los expedientes.
Yo cuando hablé con ellos no sabía la causa de la muerte porque no constaba en el expediente, así que simplemente hablé de "asesinato"..... así que es de suponer que al oir ellos esa palabra, se imaginarían al clásico sicario colombiano pegándole un tiro en la cabeza a alguien.... Nada más lejos de la realidad. Para ellos sus familiares enfermaron y acabaron falleciendo tras unos dias ingresados.

A Alberto Royuela (el padre) lo trataron de matar así, salvándose de milagro. En un video que ya no recuerdo explicó cómo lo hacen y lo que sufrió.
A él le metieron algo en un café en la barra de un bar mientras se ausentó creo recordar que para ir al baño. Retrocediendo en su memoria dedujo que fue así.

*La clave es la sustancia que te echan*. No es el típico veneno de las películas donde enseguida la victima se retuerce entre estertores. Es mucho más sutil y lento.

No se qué demonios debe ser pero la acción de esa sustancia se limita a inhibir la formación de anticuerpos en el organismo. En varias horas o pocos dias se funde al sistema inmunitario. El cuerpo se queda con cero plaquetas y glóbulos blancos.
Pueden pasar unos pocos dias sin que la persona note nada !!! Es pasados unos dias que se empieza a encontrar mal. Es entonces, con el cuerpo sin defensas, que un resfriado que acabe en gripe es fácil de coger hasta que te acaba matando.* Te mata una gripe o una neumonía. No un veneno. Y un par de semanas después de ingerir la sustancia.*

Eso es lo que contó Royuela de su caso. Le tuvieron que hacer transfusiones continuamente durante meses. Estuvo como medio año bastante jodido hasta que se empezó a estabilizar. No palmó de auténtico milagro.

*Por eso les es imposible relacionar la muerte de su familiar con un asesinato.*

El otro caso*, el del hombre *(profesional de alta especialización y reconocido prestigio en Barcelona)*, *al que mataron a su hermana por orden del esposo de esta, me acabó colgando el teléfono. Le di el nombre y apellidos de la persona que encargó el asesinato, es decir, el de su (ex)cuñado, y soltó una especie de risotada reprimida como rechazando totalmente esa posibilidad.

En ambos casos les propuse enviarles por email las pruebas existentes con las órdenes manuscritas de los ordenantes, etc... para que lo consultaran todo con más calma, asi como el resto de la trama ..... y ni se abrieron a esa posibilidad


----------



## Incorrezto (14 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> acabaron falleciendo tras unos dias ingresados.





renko dijo:


> No se qué demonios debe ser pero la acción de esa sustancia se limita a inhibir la formación de anticuerpos en el organismo



y es tan de espías que no deja ningún rastro que el hospital pueda detectar.

se sabe el nombre de la enfermedad de Royuela?


----------



## Harrymorgan (14 Feb 2020)

NAKURA HAMAMI dijo:


> Este artículo apareció en la edición impresa del Viernes, 22 de diciembre de 2000 de El País (no sé si edición de Madrid o Cataluña)
> 
> Pongo los dos puntos finales, copia y pega de la noticia en el país de esa fecha. Hay mas arriba y abajo, es por no alargar.
> 
> ...



Un juzgado investiga al subastero Royuela por denuncias falsas contra jueces y fiscales


----------



## renko (14 Feb 2020)

*"qsrd":

Renko, en cuanto al asunto, es serio, yo creo varias cosas:

1.-Para los familiares es más verosímil si ven la documentacion generica, y que el asesinato que les vincula es uno entre mas de 1000 y que la informacion y documentacion está en internet

2.-Los familiares de salida, casi siempre rechazarán, pero lueog tendrán en su cabeza el "y si ...¿?" con lo cual es lo correcto. Tu trabajo es informarles y decirles donde pueden consutlar, no que te den la razon de primeras por telefono.

3.-Ese veneno cual es, que mata de ese modo¿? Es realmente brutal


*
1 - Si. Sería mejor que primero accedieran a la información como cualquiera de nosotros hemos hecho ... y luego que descubran que un familiar suyo está en la lista.
Saber primero de que va el asunto, el modus operandi, el tipo de casos, el trasfondo político o de negocio, etc.... les predispondría positivamente a la hora de asimilar su caso concreto. Les ayudaría a atar cabos y al menos a considerarlo como una posibilidad.

2 - No. Yo no trataba de convencerles ni que me dieran la razón. Sería absurdo pretender eso. Yo solo les informaba de que había salido una información que afirmaba "X" y que se la podría facilitar para que lo pudieran comprobar ellos mismos. A lo que ellos respondían inmediatamente negando que pudiera ser cierto.

3 - Estoy mirando a ver si encuentro algo. Por cierto, recuerdo que los jesuitas siempre han sido los mayores expertos en venenos. Lo he leido en varios sitios. Siempre sabían qué veneno era el más adecuado administrar según el caso. 

Si alguien sabe de qué veneno se puede tratar, que nos lo cuente.


----------



## renko (14 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> y es tan de espías que no deja ningún rastro que el hospital pueda detectar.
> 
> se sabe el nombre de la enfermedad de Royuela?



No recuerdo que dijera ningún nombre de enfermedad concreto. Solo que las pasó putas durante meses y que gastaron decenas y decenas de litros de sangre para mantenerlo vivo.


----------



## Incorrezto (14 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> No recuerdo que dijera ningún nombre de enfermedad concreto. Solo que las pasó putas durante meses y que gastaron decenas y decenas de litros de sangre para mantenerlo vivo.



pues seria interesante saberlo, por si cuadra con lo de las defensas bajas y las transfusiones.


----------



## Barspin (14 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Esta mañana he hablado con dos familiares de dos víctimas de la trama de Mena.
> 
> Ha sido muy decepcionante. En general va a ser muy muy dificil que acaben reconociendo que sus familiares fueron asesinados. Ya veréis porqué. Os explico mi experiencia:
> 
> ...




Yo no creo tanto que sean "verdaderos profesionales". Tienen un tinglado de tal magnitud que hasta pueden permitirse chapuzas encadenadas como Alcásser.

El problema es la mentalidad de dinosaurio de la generación tardofranquista, donde el blanco es blanco y el negro, negro. En su día ya les hicieron un lavado cerebral guapo.


----------



## Tito Clint (14 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Esta mañana he hablado con dos familiares de dos víctimas de la trama de Mena.
> 
> Ha sido muy decepcionante. En general va a ser muy muy dificil que acaben reconociendo que sus familiares fueron asesinados. Ya veréis porqué. Os explico mi experiencia:
> 
> ...



Carlos Ferrer Salat, que era presidente del Coe, también aparece entre los presuntos asesinados. 







Esto aparece en la wikipedia:


> El domingo 18 de octubre de 1998 fallecía de una parada cardíaca en un hotel de Barcelona. El fallecimiento fue sorpresivo al ostentar Carlos Ferrer una buena salud y al haber pasado una revisión médica pocos días antes.


----------



## Mollow The Phoney (14 Feb 2020)

Digoxina, tal vez. Es la sustancia que usaban en la clínica con los fetos.


----------



## renko (14 Feb 2020)

Barspin dijo:


> Yo no creo tanto que sean "verdaderos profesionales". Tienen un tinglado de tal magnitud que hasta pueden permitirse chapuzas encadenadas como Alcásser.



Si, si que lo son. Ruiz y su equipo, o Garcia Peña y el suyo, son entrenados para hacer esos trabajos.

Todos los paises, a través de los servicios de inteligencia o alguna unidad del ejército, tienen un puñado de agentes que de alguna manera son seleccionados y reciben formación específica para eliminar gente. Es su trabajo y especialidad. Ya sea a través de tóxicos, provocando accidentes, o con un tiro en la nuca..... como sea según interese. También formas de deshacerse de cadaveres sin dejar rastro.... Hay una operativa muy concreta que es lo que se les enseña. Hay manuales de estas cosas.

Estos mataron a más de mil y no les pillaron en ninguno de ellos.


----------



## renko (14 Feb 2020)

LVX dijo:


> Digoxina, tal vez. Es la sustancia que usaban en la clínica con los fetos.



Debe ser otra. Los efectos son diferentes.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (15 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Esta mañana he hablado con dos familiares de dos víctimas de la trama de Mena.
> 
> Ha sido muy decepcionante. En general va a ser muy muy dificil que acaben reconociendo que sus familiares fueron asesinados. Ya veréis porqué. Os explico mi experiencia:
> 
> ...



O sea que te pones a hablar con los familiares de los asesinados sin haberte mirado el expediente ni la manera de matarles?


----------



## Siete_e (15 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Debe ser otra. Los efectos son diferentes.



En los documetos de los encargos del hermano de Guerra, el tal Ruiz es muy explicito en la formas de hacerlo, creo recordar que decia "desestabilizadores cardio pulmonares", es las pocas veces que dan pistas concretas.

D.Santiago cuenta que meses antes de su cuarto intento de asesinarle, tuvo en el hospital un analisis que le dio normalidad en plaquetas, cosa que extrañó mucho a los medicos cuando acudio casi medio muerto y uno de ellos le pregunto que si habia estado en contacto con sustancias quimicas Tóxicas, buscando en internet se encuentra *facilmente cuales son dichos toxicos:*

copio y pego:

_EL SISTEMA INMUNE EN JAQUE POR LOS TÓXICOS: Si repasamos la lista de algunos de los principales productos químicos conflictivos, y los efectos que sobre la salud les atribuye la ciencia, veremos que algunos de ellos ,entre otros efectos, se caracterizan por causar desarreglos en el sistema inmune humano. 

Uno de los daños más frecuentemente aludidos por los estudios científicos es el de la *supresión de la respuesta inmunológica*. Basta repasar algunas de las bases de datos que centralizan información sobre los estudios que ligan sustancias químicas con daños vinculados a una inmuno supresión (caída de los niveles de células inmunitarias o de anticuerpos, alteración de la función celular, disminución de la respuesta inmune o de la resistencia a las infecciones o tumores,…) para percatarse de lo vasto del panorama. 

Así ,por ejemplo, sólo por hablar de algunas de las sustancias sobre las que existe más clara evidencia, cabe citar *el benceno, las dioxinas, el aldicarb, benzopireno, carbamatos, clordano, clorpirifos, diclorvos, plomo, mercurio, pesticidas organoclorados, hidrocarburos aromáticos policíclicos, PCBs, PCDDs, pentaclorofenol, atrazina (1)* , … Y es evidente, también, lo que esto puede implicar, al propiciar la contaminación química una mayor debilidad ante los procesos infecciosos......_


----------



## renko (15 Feb 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> O sea que te pones a hablar con los familiares de los asesinados sin haberte mirado el expediente ni la manera de matarles?



Pareces tonto. Es que no aparece


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Feb 2020)

Siete_e dijo:


> *el benceno, las dioxinas, el aldicarb, benzopireno, carbamatos, clordano, clorpirifos, diclorvos, plomo, mercurio, pesticidas organoclorados, hidrocarburos aromáticos policíclicos, PCBs, PCDDs, pentaclorofenol, atrazina (1)* ,



y en los análisis de los ingresos hospitalarios no sale nada de esa lista?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (15 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Pareces tonto. Es que no aparece



Tonto tú que pensabas que te iban a creer.


----------



## renko (15 Feb 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Tonto tú que pensabas que te iban a creer.



Pues igual si. No te digo que no.

Yo al menos esperaba, no que me creyeran, pero si que se interesaran en el tema y al menos me permitiesen pasarles la documentación via mail. No me esperaba esa cerrazón.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (15 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Pues igual si. No te digo que no.
> 
> Yo al menos esperaba, no que me creyeran, pero si que se interesaran en el tema y al menos me permitiesen pasarles la documentación via mail. No me esperaba esa cerrazón.



La mente humana no funciona así, déjales unos días o meses y quizás te llamarían a tí. 
Lo normal de repente es no querer admitir que algo sucedió porque es remover toda tu conciencia y el hecho asimilado de la muerte natural. 
Ponles en contacto con otros familiares.


----------



## Tigershark (15 Feb 2020)

circus maximus dijo:


> A mi lo de la clínica que hacía abortos de 7 y 8 meses me suena a puro satanismo.
> A saber lo que hacían con esos fetos de bebés totalmente formados...
> Lo comento porque en toda esta trama tan increíble como cierta se nos escapan algunos detalles como este que os comento.
> También he visto que se repiten fechas muy simbólicas tanto en asesinatos como en las fechas de cobro.
> ...



No vas desencaminado en una entrevista que ví hace tiempo sobre un satanista arrepentido estadounidense dijo que era común hacer rituales satánicos en los abortos.

Esta es la entrevista:


----------



## Bimmer (15 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> La mejor idea que se me ocurre es esta : Denunciar a los policías que cometan el delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos :



No os parece un buen plan? Sé que es difícil ponerlo en práctica pero en la teoría es lo mejor, se hace spam sobre el Expediente Royuela en las redes sociales de la Policía Nacional y Guardia Civil, una vez hecho el spam, objetivamente habrá un gran número de policías que conozcan el Expediente Royuela y por lo tanto tengan noticia de comisión de delitos, por lo que si no actúan de oficio, si no denuncian e investigan, cometerían delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos :


En el artículo 408 de nuestro Código penal se tipifica el delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos en los siguientes términos: “_La autoridad o funcionario que, faltando a la obligación de su cargo, dejare intencionadamente de promover la persecución de los delitos de que tenga noticia o de sus responsables, incurrirá en la pena de inhabilitación especial para empleo o cargo público por tiempo de seis meses a dos años_”.

Considero que es lo mejor que podemos hacer, lo demás es perder el tiempo y jugar a ser detectives...


----------



## Esse est deus (15 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Pues igual si. No te digo que no.
> 
> Yo al menos esperaba, no que me creyeran, pero si que se interesaran en el tema y al menos me permitiesen pasarles la documentación via mail. No me esperaba esa cerrazón.



La levadura tarda un tiempo en fermentar.


----------



## Bimmer (15 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Esta mañana he hablado con dos familiares de dos víctimas de la trama de Mena.
> 
> Ha sido muy decepcionante. En general va a ser muy muy dificil que acaben reconociendo que sus familiares fueron asesinados. Ya veréis porqué. Os explico mi experiencia:
> 
> ...



Con el segundo caso, ya que ha frivolizado de esa manera podría darse la posibilidad de que él también estuviese implicado en el asesinato de su hermana. 

Si a mí un desconocido me llama por teléfono y me dice que la muerte de mi hermana ha podido ser un asesinato ordenado por mi cuñado, lo primero que hago es pedirle pruebas al desconocido que me dice eso, después, sutilmente sacarle el tema al cuñado e ir haciéndole preguntas, su lenguaje corporal haría el resto, si se pone como una furia es porque es mentira, si se pone nervioso y titubea es porque es verdad.

Por cierto, creo que pusiste el Facebook de un hombre que era ex director de un banco y que pagó para que asesinaran a su madre. El susodicho te respondió?


----------



## duf28 (15 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Pues igual si. No te digo que no.
> 
> Yo al menos esperaba, no que me creyeran, pero si que se interesaran en el tema y al menos me permitiesen pasarles la documentación via mail. No me esperaba esa cerrazón.



Renko. Es a los que ya estamos iniciados, que seguimos tu hilo, que somos críticos con los medios, que sabemos que la manipulación campa a sus anchas, y nos cuesta creerlo.

Cuando intentas comentar algo de temática masónica, nwo, bildelberg, la gente se echa para atrás, y te buscan las marcas del gorro de papel Albal.

Es muy difícil, hacerle entender a alguien que ha sido engañado desde siempre, una teoría tan loca, tan conspirativa, tal real como la vida misma. Y si encima es un tema tan sensible, apaga y vámonos.

A alguno le dejarás dando vueltas a la cabeza, y se acabará interesando. Seguro.


----------



## Bimmer (15 Feb 2020)

duf28 dijo:


> Renko. Es a los que ya estamos iniciados, que seguimos tu hilo, que somos críticos con los medios, que sabemos que la manipulación campa a sus anchas, y nos cuesta creerlo.
> 
> Cuando intentas comentar algo de temática masónica, nwo, bildelberg, la gente se echa para atrás, y te buscan las marcas del gorro de papel Albal.
> 
> ...



Y que lo digas, fijaros que poca repercusión ha tenido esta información que he compartido : 



Bimmer dijo:


> *25.270 registrados !!!!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 230262
> *
> ...



En fin, qué verdad es el dicho : "Es más fácil engañar a la gente que convencerla de que ha sido engañada."


----------



## Descansa Hombre (15 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Pues igual si. No te digo que no.
> 
> Yo al menos esperaba, no que me creyeran, pero si que se interesaran en el tema y al menos me permitiesen pasarles la documentación via mail. No me esperaba esa cerrazón.



¿Qué responden al hecho de que sus nombres, junto a toda la info específica de sus muertes, aparezcan en unos expedientes, o de que un desconocido como tú esté al corriente de estos detalles? ¿Qué explicación dan a esto?


----------



## rayban00 (15 Feb 2020)

Me he llevado buscando la verdad desde que tengo uso de razón. Me he bautizado pero no hice la 1º comunión por que mi padre es ateo, él prefiere creer en los ovnis...

En mi casa ha habido mierda new age desde siempre: libros de misterios, de tarot, el secreto, filosofías orientales, todos los libros de JJ Benitez

Me he declarado ateo, agnóstico, budista, de izquierdas, he llegado a decir mierdas como "somos dioses" "nosotros podemos cambiar nuestra realidad"

Pero seguía perdido. He buscado siempre quienes son los malos: ¿los judíos sionistas? ¿los iluminatis? ¿los masones?

Este caso Royuela me ha confirmado lo que ya intuía, y dejémonos de mierdas ya y hablemos claro:

Esta basura masona





y estos masones 





al igual que estos sionistas






adoran a esta basura satánica mentirosa que engaña y se disfraza de mil formas para que te alejes de la verdad:






Nos gobiernan satanistas, atentan contra los valores del cristianismo, la familia, el amor, la vida. 

Yo ya sé de qué lado estoy






*"Yo soy el camino, y la verdad, y la vida"*


----------



## Bimmer (15 Feb 2020)

rayban00 dijo:


> Me he llevado buscando la verdad desde que tengo uso de razón. Me he bautizado pero no hice la 1º comunión por que mi padre es ateo, él prefiere creer en los ovnis...
> 
> En mi casa ha habido mierda new age desde siempre: libros de misterios, de tarot, el secreto, filosofías orientales, todos los libros de JJ Benitez
> 
> ...



Lo expliqué en páginas anteriores, el mal está ganando gracias a la manipulación mediante el derecho positivo que es por el que nos regimos, para que reine la justicia deberíamos regirnos por el iusnaturalismo (derecho natural y/o derecho moral).

Si os fijáis, con el derecho positivo los malos siguen haciendo el mal y apenas son castigados, lo único que hace el derecho positivo es achantar a la gente honrada para que no haga justicia (tomarse la justicia por su mano).

En el hilo que abrí, los psicópatas que dejaron a un hombre en silla de ruedas de una paliza, se burlaron de la paliza, no se han arrepentido y la han justificado diciendo que fue en defensa propia, están en libertad y llevan casi 2 años, cumplieron 2 años, incluso algo menos de la prisión preventiva, en Marzo sale la sentencia y les caerán entre 5 y 10 años de prisión como máximo, la víctima estará de por vida en silla de ruedas por las lesiones sufridas. Dónde está la justicia? Acaso no sería justicia que los familiares de la víctima dejasen de una paliza en silla de ruedas de por vida a los agresores?

Ya que he sacado este tema, recordad que los que hacen el trabajo sucio en esta trama del fiscal y el sargento son delincuentes de poca monta, carne de presidio que acumula antecedentes, mi teoría es que los agresores que dejaron en silla de ruedas al hombre aquel en el metro de BARCELONA... han sido captados por alguna logia para seguir haciendo trabajos sucios, fijaos en el 666 tatuado en la barriga de uno de los agresores y fijaos en los símbolos que hacen con la mano, es el símbolo satánico del número 6 :

























No creo en las casualidades, esos sujetos han hecho un acto muy malo, los medios de comunicación les protegen sin lincharlos públicamente, suben fotos mostrando símbolos satánicos como el 666 tatuado en la barriga y el 666 con la pose de la mano, llevan 2 años en libertad y les caerán menos de 10 años de prisión... Para mí está clarísimo que tipos como esos son usados como sicarios para hacer el trabajo sucio que ordenan los fiscales, jueces, policías y políticos, todo encaja a la perfección, todo se entiende ahora, se entiende por qué auténticos criminales como esos tipejos no son condenados a pena de muerte aún habiendo vídeo de la paliza y numerosos testigos, se entiende por qué hay delincuentes con antecedentes en libertad, se entiende por qué la ley y la justicia benefician al delincuente y perjudican al honrado.

Se entienden tantas cosas...


----------



## NAKURA HAMAMI (15 Feb 2020)

Recojo otro caso de " El País Este artículo apareció en la edición impresa del Miércoles, 4 de junio de 1980 .

PRENSA
*Periodista juzgado por unas declaraciones del ultraderechista Royuela*



ENRIC CANALS
Barcelona 4 JUN 1980
Ayer tuvo efecto, en la sección tercera de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona la vista del juicio contra el periodista Francesc Cusi, procesado por un presunto delito de calumnias y desacato por haber publicado en _Mundo Diario_ una reseña de la conferencia de prensa clandestina ofrecida por el ultraderechista Alberto Royuela en octubre de 1977.

En la citada conferencia de prensa, Alberto Royuela hizo relación a unos supuestos malos tratos de la policía barcelonesa hacia varios ultraderechistas detenidos en relación con el atentado sufrido por el semanario _El Papus._ El periodista Cusi se limitó a reproducir las frases de Royuela, entrecomilladas y en negrita. Sin embargo, el periodista sería procesado por presuntas calumnias y desacato, mientras que Royuela ni siquiera fue citado a declarar.







Ayer, no obstante, Royuela acudió a la vista del juicio citado por la defensa como testigo. El ultraderechista reconoció como suyas las manifestaciones recogidas por Cusi.
El fiscal, en sus conclusiones definitivas, manifestó que la reseña iba firmada por el periodista y que, si la misma contenía calumnias, era de su responsabilidad. Pidió tres años de prisión mayor y una multa el 25.000 pesetas.
El abogado defensor, por su parte, señaló que el periodista había cumplido con su deber y en ejercicio del derecho a la información. Solicitó la libre absolución. "


Los hechos ocurren en 1977 pero son juzgados el 4 Junio 1980, en estos momentos la libertad de expresión ya está recogida en la Constitución, el periodista resaltó en negrita las palabras de Royuela y este, en el juicio, declaró que efectivamente el dijo todas esas frases, aún así Royuela se va de rositas y el "mensajero" es condenado.

Pues bien, a mi todo esto me parece un aviso a navegantes para que aquel que quiera darle cobertura informativa a Royuela pasará por vicaria sí o sí.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Feb 2020)

rayban00 dijo:


> Me he llevado buscando la verdad desde que tengo uso de razón. Me he bautizado pero no hice la 1º comunión por que mi padre es ateo, él prefiere creer en los ovnis...
> 
> En mi casa ha habido mierda new age desde siempre: libros de misterios, de tarot, el secreto, filosofías orientales, todos los libros de JJ Benitez
> 
> ...



Va bien encaminado, pero lea la Biblia, o el Nuevo Testamento, para que siga al Jesus Verdadero, y no a una imagen de un melenudo barbudo debil...


----------



## rayban00 (15 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Lo expliqué en páginas anteriores, el mal está ganando gracias a la manipulación mediante el derecho positivo que es por el que nos regimos, para que reine la justicia deberíamos regirnos por el iusnaturalismo (derecho natural y/o derecho moral).
> 
> Si os fijáis, con el derecho positivo los malos siguen haciendo el mal y apenas son castigados, lo único que hace el derecho positivo es achantar a la gente honrada para que no haga justicia (tomarse la justicia por su mano).
> 
> ...



Claro que no es casualidad, nada es casualidad, el mal engaña, el mal se disfraza para desviarte de la verdad, el mal toma mil formas y el que quiere ver que vea.

Nunca he notado la presencia del mal tan cerca y en todas partes, cada vez son menos sutiles



Asesinato de niños



Fomento de la muerte













Destrucción de la ley natural de Dios.








Destrucción de los niños

Ha llegado al corazón:

*Bergoglio: Jesús se ha hecho DEMONIO por nosotros*

Bergoglio: Jesús se ha hecho DEMONIO por nosotros








El cadáver de Jesús es desclavado y descolgado de la cruz. María lo toma en sus brazos y, rompiendo todos los cánones del cine, mira directamente al espectador, como diciéndole: *“Aquí está. Mírale. Lo ha hecho por ti”. *


----------



## renko (15 Feb 2020)

Lo acaban de sacar. Es muy bueno. 
La hija de Mena, Maria, era una golfa que se liaba con el primer dealer que la invitara a coca. Ruiz, por orden de su padre, ya se cargó antes de este caso a otro novio mexicano que se echó y que trapicheaba. Dejaron el cadáver tirado en medio del campo sin documentación.

A este segundo no se lo llegan a cargar como al otro, pero....


----------



## Descansa Hombre (15 Feb 2020)

"Amé la justicia y odié la iniquidad" Con estas palabras cerró el fiscal Mena su discurso en su cena de despedida. 
Todos coincidían en que el fiscal Mena 'había creado escuela'....
Reportaje | Elogios para un fiscal querido y temido
y entre otros regalos éste le hizo especial ilusión.


----------



## Demodé (15 Feb 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> En la cena de despedida del fiscal Mena todos coincidían en que el fiscal Mena 'había creado escuela'....
> Reportaje | Elogios para un fiscal querido y temido
> y entre otros regalos éste le hizo especial ilusión.
> Ver archivo adjunto 233491



La parte final, merece la pena ponerla:

"(........) Los responsables de la Administración de justicia también tuvieron su protagonismo en el acto. En un discurso conciso, el fiscal general del Estado, Cándido Conde-Pumpido, definió a Mena como un hombre "íntegro, de voluntad inquebrantable y juicio certero". Conde-Pumpido añadió que tanto Mena como Jiménez Villarejo "han dejado huella en los fiscales de Barcelona". También acudieron la presidenta del TSJC, María Eugenia Alegret; su antecesor en el cargo, Guillem Vidal, y el secretario de Estado de Justicia, Luis López. Mena tuvo un mensaje para todos ellos y, en especial, para los "jóvenes fiscales" que acaban de iniciar su carrera: "Tienen la obligación de no sentirse quemados y trabajar siempre de forma incansable. La desmoralización es inmoral". El ex fiscal jefe pidió que trabajen para mejorar el funcionamiento de la justicia: "La eficacia es revolucionaria".

"Como colofón, Mena recibió varios regalos: un cuadro, un viaje a la Patagonia y el más curioso de todos: una falcata ilergeta, una especie de espada, símbolo de ciudadanía de Lleida, en recuerdo de su paso, ya lejano, por esa ciudad."

* Este artículo apareció en la edición impresa del Domingo, 3 de diciembre de 2006


----------



## renko (15 Feb 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> "Amé la justicia y odié la iniquidad" Con estas palabras cerró el fiscal Mena su discurso en su cena de despedida.
> Todos coincidían en que el fiscal Mena 'había creado escuela'....
> Reportaje | Elogios para un fiscal querido y temido
> y entre otros regalos éste le hizo especial ilusión.
> Ver archivo adjunto 233491



Todos los nombres propios que se citan en el artículo, apuesto a que el 100 % son masones. Muchos ya lo sabemos porque salen en los papeles de Royuela. Los que no salen ya digo que seguro que lo son también
.
No hace falta comentar nada. El ejercicio de cinismo e hipocresia que ejerce esta gente es inenarrable. Fijaros con quë frase se despidió Mena: "*"Amé la justicia y odié la iniquidad" *

Por cierto, a destacar la presencia de la presidenta del TSJC en ese momento, Maria Eugenia Alegret, cuyo padre fue asesinado por orden de Mena..... y lo peor de todo, ella lo sabia. No cabe en la cabeza semejante retorcimiento y perversión


----------



## Demodé (15 Feb 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> La parte final, merece la pena ponerla:
> 
> "(........) Los responsables de la Administración de justicia también tuvieron su protagonismo en el acto. En un discurso conciso, el fiscal general del Estado, Cándido Conde-Pumpido, definió a Mena como un hombre "íntegro, de voluntad inquebrantable y juicio certero". Conde-Pumpido añadió que tanto Mena como Jiménez Villarejo "han dejado huella en los fiscales de Barcelona". También acudieron la presidenta del TSJC, María Eugenia Alegret; su antecesor en el cargo, Guillem Vidal, y el secretario de Estado de Justicia, Luis López. Mena tuvo un mensaje para todos ellos y, en especial, para los "jóvenes fiscales" que acaban de iniciar su carrera: "Tienen la obligación de no sentirse quemados y trabajar siempre de forma incansable. La desmoralización es inmoral". El ex fiscal jefe pidió que trabajen para mejorar el funcionamiento de la justicia: "La eficacia es revolucionaria".
> 
> ...



El cuadro, sería para añadir a su colección personal, quizá nacida de los cuadros valiosos que los papeles dicen que consiguió.
La magistrada Sra. Alegret de aquella creo no sabía lo de su padre, porque lo de instruir diligencias fue a partir de 2009 dijo el Sr. Royuela.


----------



## Tigershark (15 Feb 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> "Amé la justicia y odié la iniquidad" Con estas palabras cerró el fiscal Mena su discurso en su cena de despedida.
> Todos coincidían en que el fiscal Mena 'había creado escuela'....
> Reportaje | Elogios para un fiscal querido y temido
> y entre otros regalos éste le hizo especial ilusión.
> Ver archivo adjunto 233491



Esta gentuza juega en otra liga ,no quiero ni imaginar que hará con esa espada..


----------



## daesrd (15 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> 3 - Estoy mirando a ver si encuentro algo. Por cierto, recuerdo que los jesuitas siempre han sido los mayores expertos en venenos. Lo he leido en varios sitios



No lo habrás leido en el blog del pirado ese del J. guerra?? Ese tipo está obsesionado con los jesuitas.


----------



## Demodé (15 Feb 2020)

3:44: "(........) Es por tanto, una organización elitista, mientras que Jesús se dirige a todos, pero sobre todo a los humildes y a los pequeños (.......)"
4:44: "Predican el hedonismo, es decir la satisfacción de todos los deseos y todos los placeres (...) están en el origen de las leyes sobre: la anticoncepción, el aborto, el divorcio, el matrimonio homosexual, la eutanasia, la despenalización de las drogas llamadas blandas (.......)"
5:30: "Hay culto demoníaco? en los grados altos se rinde culto a Lucifer (.........) Sólo la candidez ó la ambición pueden cegar a quienes entran en el círculo cerrado de los iniciados, el único beneficio es la ayuda incondicional entre hermanos y tener a tu disposición una buena agenda de direcciones, pero, a cambio, se pierde el alma. Al finalizar M. Cayet pide que recemos por Pascal B. y todos los que como él podrían perder el rumbo, para alentar la esperanza. Y cierra diciendo: un sacerdote es tan falible como un fiel, pero nada es imposible para Dios, yo soy la prueba [salió de ser masón]"


----------



## Martin Lock (15 Feb 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> 3:44: "(........) Es por tanto, una organización elitista, mientras que Jesús se dirige a todos, pero sobre todo a los humildes y a los pequeños (.......)"
> 4:44: "Predican el hedonismo, es decir la satisfacción de todos los deseos y todos los placeres (...) están en el origen de las leyes sobre: la anticoncepción, el aborto, el divorcio, el matrimonio homosexual, la eutanasia, la despenalización de las drogas llamadas blandas (.......)"
> 5:30: "Hay culto demoníaco? (.......) en los grados altos se rinde culto a Lucifer"



El forense Fernando Verdu tambien pertenece a la masoneria valenciana, le he investigado y se porque logia se movia y se mueve, son gente protegida.
El subnormal se delato con una carta en el año 97 dedicada a otro "hermano" forense.
En el penultimo parrafo se lee lo de Director Inmensurable de organización suprema.


----------



## Deitano (16 Feb 2020)

Arriba el hilo. 

Santiago Royuela hijo contesta a alguna duda en este hilo de Twitter:


----------



## renko (16 Feb 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> 4:44: "Predican el hedonismo, es decir la satisfacción de todos los deseos y todos los placeres (...) están en el origen de las leyes sobre: la anticoncepción, el aborto, el divorcio, el matrimonio homosexual, la eutanasia, la despenalización de las drogas llamadas blandas (.......)"
> 5:30: "Hay culto demoníaco? (.......) en los grados altos se rinde culto a Lucifer"





MgB2 dijo:


> El forense Fernando Verdu tambien pertenece a la masoneria valenciana, le he investigado y se porque logia se movia y se mueve, son gente protegida.
> El subnormal se delato con una carta en el año 97 dedicada a otro "hermano" forense.
> En el penultimo parrafo se lee lo de Director Inmensurable de organización suprema.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 233521



Otro forense masón más ilustre todavía, e implicado de lleno en la trama de Mena:

Josep Arimany Manso - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure


----------



## renko (16 Feb 2020)

Hemos de ser conscientes de que el enemigo es la *masonería*. Es lo más importante que saco de la trama Royuela.

La masonería ocupa ya todas las esferas de poder. No es que lo haya infiltrado todo. Es que ya* se ha apoderado* *de todo*.... y esto es a nivel internacional también. Lo controlan todo en cualquier pais del mundo.

Pero voy a ir un paso más allá todavía. Muchos no sabeis que es este señor y su orden religiosa quien controla a esa organización. Se que no lo vais a creer pero es así. La masonería también se ha apoderado del Vaticano, como no podría ser de otra manera también.

A dia de hoy, y entre bambalinas, esta es la persona más poderosa del planeta aunque no lo creais


----------



## Demodé (16 Feb 2020)

Salvador Royuela no hay ninguno, son Alberto y Santiago Royuela; pero bueno, este más que digno periodista es quien presenta el programa de Pío Moa:


----------



## Padre Pio (16 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Hemos de ser conscientes de que el enemigo es la *masonería*. Es lo más importante que saco de la trama Royuela.
> 
> La masonería ocupa ya todas las esferas de poder. No es que lo haya infiltrado todo. Es que ya* se ha apoderado* *de todo*.... y esto es a nivel internacional también. Lo controlan todo en cualquier pais del mundo.
> 
> ...



Eso que dices es totalmente FALSO.

Mira aqui la una publicacion masonica española quejandose de las palabras del Papa Francisco diciendo que *sus palabras contribuiran al "odio" contra la Masoneria*, y ya de paso intenta ese articulo masonico contar unas cuantas mentiras:

El papa Francisco sobre los masones, comecuras, anticlericales y demoníacos | Periodistas en Español

-Curioso "mason" el Papa Francisco que zanja el tema del celibato sacerdotal:

Querida Amazonia: El Papa Francisco no abre la puerta a la ordenación de hombres casados

-Curioso "mason" un Papa Francisco que desenmascara la accion de Satanas en el mundo:



A ver, Franco tuvo relaciones con el comunista Fidel Castro y con la Union Sovietica pero eso no significa que el fuera comunista.

-Pues igual el Papa Francisco, que tome ciertas decisiones politicas, de gobierno de la Iglesia, etc pueden gustar mas o menos (el tiene informaciones que nosotros no tenemos, y por eso pueden parecer "raras" a muchos),* pero eso no significa que sea un traidor (como muchos creemos que tampoco lo fue Franco), ni un hereje.*

*-No nos creamos toda la basura anticlerical que cuentan los medios progres ni los falsos tradicionalistas.*


----------



## rayban00 (16 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Hemos de ser conscientes de que el enemigo es la *masonería*. Es lo más importante que saco de la trama Royuela.
> 
> La masonería ocupa ya todas las esferas de poder. No es que lo haya infiltrado  todo. Es que ya* se ha apoderado* *de todo*.... y esto es a nivel internacional también. Lo controlan todo en cualquier pais del mundo.
> 
> ...



Exacto, y si investigas sobre ex masones que se han ido de la logia, verás qué ser masón es ser anti cristiano, y que adoran a Lucifer, o llámalo prometeo, o el portador de la luz o como que queráis...

Todos presumen de ser ateos si les preguntas, pero adoran y rinde culto a Satán. 

Por eso todo el que se oponga a los planes satánicos lo liquidan. 

En uno de los expedientes se cargaron a un presidente de una asociación de alumnos porque daba la monserga con la materia de religión en las aulas. ¿Os dáis cuenta que es lo que le importa de verdad a estos?

Rajoy se echó atrás en el aborto cuando vio la muerte cerca.

*Matan a quien sea que se oponga a su plan y leyes satánicas*


----------



## Martin Lock (16 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> , te tengo cabrón, justo lo que pensaba, ya has vomitado, eres más tonto de lo que creía y encima más de lo que me cayo por ser muy grueso.
> 
> " *Los que apoyáis semejante BASURA no sois más que zarrapastrosos CÓMPLICES de la trama y nos vamos a ocupar de que cada cual pague su deuda en este aspecto."
> 
> Ahí lo has dicho todo, el "nos" dice mucho, eres masón hdp y amenazas, cuidadín con él en el foro. *



Has atrapado a esa puta rata masonica, bien hecho debunker, mira la muy puta como defiende a sus hermanos criminales e hijos de la gran puta, va a ir al hoyo junto con ellos mientras les da por culo lucifer en su puta logia de mierda.


----------



## Padre Pio (16 Feb 2020)

daesrd dijo:


> No lo habrás leido en el blog del pirado ese del J. guerra?? Ese tipo está obsesionado con los jesuitas.



Lo de los jesuitas malos malijjmos es clara manipulacion y desinformacion.

Recordemos que hasta hace poco era una Orden de la Iglesia que hacia muchisimo bien y habia cientificos, profesores, expertos en teologia, misioneros,...

Ahora el objetivo de la calumnias de los enemigos de la Iglesia es el Opus Dei entre otros.


----------



## Padre Pio (16 Feb 2020)

Tigershark dijo:


> No vas desencaminado en una entrevista que ví hace tiempo sobre un satanista arrepentido estadounidense dijo que era común hacer rituales satánicos en los abortos.
> 
> Esta es la entrevista:



Dice verdades y cosas interesantes este hombre, pero me parece sospechosa su manera de contar el satanismo...podria resultar atractivo a ciertas personas adoctrinadas contra la FE (que tienen una vision distorsionada de Dios, por ejemplo) o que les han introducido superficialmente en el satanismo-luciferismo.

Desde luego a cualquier satanista si que le puede ayudar, y tambien a los catolicos que piensan que la accion demoniaca o los milagros pasan pocas veces o incluso dudan de ello.

Os recomiendo que leais la vida del beato Bartolome (Bartolo) Longo, ex mason al que iban a convertir en sacerdote satanico:

El Beato Bartolomé Longo, de sacerdote satánico a apóstol del Rosario

Era “sacerdote” de Satanás. Se volvió apóstol del Rosario y fue beatificado


----------



## Manufacturer (16 Feb 2020)

¿Y cómo funciona eso? ¿Van a tener un juicio justo, o vamos a tirar de corporativismo para que el sistema no implosione? ¿Van a analizar las pruebas, o vamos a tener paripés inconstitucionales como los de género? ¿Podemos fiarnos de una fiscalía que debe ir contra la fiscalía? Me gustaría de saber


----------



## Incorrezto (16 Feb 2020)

MgB2 dijo:


> Has atrapado a esa puta rata masonica, bien hecho debunker, mira la muy puta como defiende a sus hermanos criminales e hijos de la gran puta, va a ir al hoyo junto con ellos mientras les da por culo lucifer en su puta logia de mierda.



joder con los masones, están infiltrados hasta en el foro.


----------



## Bimmer (16 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Hemos de ser conscientes de que el enemigo es la *masonería*. Es lo más importante que saco de la trama Royuela.
> 
> La masonería ocupa ya todas las esferas de poder. No es que lo haya infiltrado todo. Es que ya* se ha apoderado* *de todo*.... y esto es a nivel internacional también. Lo controlan todo en cualquier pais del mundo.
> 
> ...



El enemigo son las sectas satánicas, lo de la masonería al fin y al cabo son tapaderas que de paso sirven para organizarse, es más eficiente llamarlas sociedades secretas, te las ponen en Google para normalizar el tema mediante la programación predictiva, ejemplos :

























La masonería no se ha apoderado del Vaticano, como dije en páginas anteriores nos regimos por derecho positivo (derechos escritos), incluso el derecho anglosajón es a su vez positivo porque está escrito, el Vaticano es el que tiene el máximo poder pues posee las bulas papales las cuales son las leyes escritas con más poder y antigüedad/costumbre (derecho consuetudinario).

El Papa es soberano, compartí información en páginas anteriores sobre la ley natural, soberanos, ciudadanos, fraude del nombre legal etc, ergo el Papa es inviolable ante las leyes positivas (derecho positivo/derecho escrito), por lo que si quiere nos hace lo que quiera a ti y a mi, lo graba en vídeo y ningún tribunal le va a condenar a prisión ni multas.

Considero que he compartido información muy valiosa y que va más ligada de lo que a priori parece a tramas como la del Expediente Royuela y no se ha tenido en cuenta como tampoco se ha tenido en cuenta y has ignorado la propuesta que hice sobre denunciar a la policía por delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos sobre el Expediente Royuela, por lo que considero importante abrir otro hilo más enfocado a intentar combatir la corrupción como mejor se puede hacer : Informando a la gente sobre temas importantes y organizándonos para el delito de omisión a ver qué se puede hacer, no te lo tomes a mal, agradezco tu hilo y la información que te has currado pero noto que este hilo se ha quedado en mero entretenimiento, salseo y rol de detective.


----------



## Manufacturer (16 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> joder con los masones, están infiltrados hasta en el foro.



La masonería está compuesta por gente de toda condición y pelaje. Hay gente muy brillante y auténticos borregos. Lo único que cuenta es tu nivel de psicopatía y de fidelidad a la causa. Sin un buen porcentaje de la población, simplemente fracasaría.
Por supuesto que hay masones posteando en el foro. 
A los que no lo somos, sólo nos queda encomendarnos a Dios


----------



## Incorrezto (16 Feb 2020)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Hay gente muy brillante y auténticos borregos.



y no crees que los borregos acabarían descubriendo, queriendo o sin querer, a la organización?


----------



## Manufacturer (16 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> y no crees que los borregos acabarían descubriendo, queriendo o sin querer, a la organización?



Ya está más que descubierta, otra cosa es que los medios se hagan eco, o que no se trate de llamar zumbado o de desacreditar a los que abran la boca.
No hay que estar ciego para ver los "cambios sociales" forzados que hemos sufrido en los últimos años con la bendición de nuestros hamijos.


----------



## Demodé (16 Feb 2020)

Su último vídeo, muy interesante.......:


----------



## Bimmer (16 Feb 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> Su último vídeo, muy interesante.......:



Venía a dejar ese vídeo, ya empieza la censura, malditos sean todos esos "disidentes" con miles y miles de suscriptores y que no suben vídeo sobre el Expediente Royuela, no quieren morder las mano que les da de comer (el sistema).


----------



## Incorrezto (16 Feb 2020)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Ya está más que descubierta



pues yo no conozco el organigrama, ni reconozco a sus miembros.


----------



## JimTonic (16 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Hemos de ser conscientes de que el enemigo es la *masonería*. Es lo más importante que saco de la trama Royuela.
> 
> La masonería ocupa ya todas las esferas de poder. No es que lo haya infiltrado todo. Es que ya* se ha apoderado* *de todo*.... y esto es a nivel internacional también. Lo controlan todo en cualquier pais del mundo.
> 
> ...




carmen calvo no negocia con la conferencia episcopal , sino con el mismo vaticano y fueron ellos lo que permitieron que robaran el cadaver de franco, el que permitio que espaçna no cayera en la mosineria y el comunismo


----------



## NAKURA HAMAMI (16 Feb 2020)

Tengo novedades que contaros, el 9 de Febrero de 2020 escribí esto:

El que quiera información en wikipedia sobre cualquier nombre de los que salen debería de marcar "ver historial" a continuación "comparar revisiones seleccionadas" y ya en la comparativa dar "ir a diferencia anterior". Ahí te va saliendo yendo hacia atrás todas las comparativas en las que continuamente se están añadiendo y quitando los cambios efectuados en este asunto. 

Cuando busque en Google Gutierrez Mellado wikipedia me salió esto:

es.wikipedia.org › wiki › Manuel_Gutiérrez_Mellado
*Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*


_Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado_ (Madrid, 30 de abril de 1912-Torremocha del Campo, 15 de ... Causa de la muerte, Accidente de tránsito · Ver y modificar los datos en Wikidata. Nacionalidad, Española. Partido político. Unión de Centro Democrático ...
*Causa de la muerte*‎: ‎Víctima de asesinato
*Partido político*‎: ‎Unión de Centro Democrático
*Fallecimiento*‎: ‎15 de diciembre de 1995 (83 añ...
*Ocupación*‎: ‎Militar
‎Biografía · ‎Carrera militar · ‎Vicepresidente del ... · ‎Últimos años

Observar lo que pone en causa de la muerte.

Pues bien, yen a la wiki y poniendo "compara revisiones seleccionadas podías ver como se añadían datos y como se quitaban datos

Ahora ha aparecido la Wikipedia-Houdini puesto que como podréis ver aquí abajo en las "nuevas revisiones" han desparecido todos las revisiones en las que este asunto de un modo u otro se hacía relevancia, he aquí como está a día de hoy:


actant 18:31 13 ene 2020‎ MiguelAlanCS discusión contribs.‎ m 33 276 bytes +55‎ Añadiendo la Categoría:Vicepresidentes del Gobierno de España mediante HotCat deshacer
actant 23:27 11 ene 2020‎ UA31 discusión contribs.‎ 33 221 bytes -163‎ deshacer
actant 01:04 17 dic 2019‎ Malvinero1 discusión contribs.‎ 33 384 bytes -55‎ deshacer
Han suprimido todos los cambios relacionados con el asunto, vamos, como si no hubieran ocurrido nunca, a este paso el próximo que desapareceré seré yo, así que si en algún momento veis que ya no aparezco por el lugar me podéis incluir en la lista a investigar de desaparecidos.

Realmente todo huele muy mal, Por cierto y como decía El País Gutierrez mellado aparte de otras graves heridas tenía un fuerte golpe en el occipital, en la nuca vamos, y no se le realizó la autopsia.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (16 Feb 2020)

*Expediente Royuela: Intento de Chantaje a 4 Magistrados del Tribunal Supremo Español*


----------



## Incorrezto (16 Feb 2020)

NAKURA HAMAMI dijo:


> Han suprimido todos los cambios relacionados con el asunto



o van suprimiendo en sus servidores información atrasada o estos tienen que crecer hasta el infinito.


----------



## Bimmer (16 Feb 2020)

NAKURA HAMAMI dijo:


> Tengo novedades que contaros, el 9 de Febrero de 2020 escribí esto:
> 
> El que quiera información en wikipedia sobre cualquier nombre de los que salen debería de marcar "ver historial" a continuación "comparar revisiones seleccionadas" y ya en la comparativa dar "ir a diferencia anterior". Ahí te va saliendo yendo hacia atrás todas las comparativas en las que continuamente se están añadiendo y quitando los cambios efectuados en este asunto.
> 
> ...



Los malos ganan porque están organizados y unidos, son como una familia, se cubren las espaldas unos a otros, los que no somos malos vamos cada uno por nuestro lado y así nos va que caemos como moscas.

Esto tiene "fácil" solución : Hablar menos y hacer más. 

1. Nos vamos a organizar para que por ejemplo toda España conozca el Expediente Royuela? Mediante spam en redes sociales y cadenas por WhatsApp.

2. Nos vamos a organizar para no pagar impuestos y de esta manera reventar el sistema corrupto?

Volviendo al primer punto. Me gustaría conocer vuestras opiniones sobre la propuesta que hice en este hilo y que ahora vuelvo a mencionar, la considero la más eficaz : 

Consiste en organizarnos para hacer spam en redes sociales de la Policía Nacional y Guardia Civil sobre el Expediente Royuela, de esta manera numerosos funcionarios tendrán noticia de delitos, por lo que si no actúan de oficio y no investigan ni denuncian, cometerían delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, este delito tiene penas de suspensión de empleo público de 6 meses a 2 años. Qué os parece?

Sé que es muy rocambolesco porque a qué policía particularmente se le denuncia por cometer omisión del deber de perseguir delitos? O se denuncia al ente, al Cuerpo de la Policía Nacional y Guardia Civil? Hay más de 140.000 policías en activo en España...

Voy a escribirle un correo a Santiago Royuela comentándole esta propuesta, me gustaría conocer vuestras opiniones al respecto, saludos.

PD : Mencioné el canal de Youtube de un jurista que ha mamado de Trevijano, llamado : "La Guarida del Zorro". Es un cretino, al igual que "Un Abogado Contra la Demagogia", ambos individuos son expertos en Derecho, supuestos disidentes, ambos rajan contra la partidocracia y el sistema pero ambos se han callado como pu... ante el Expediente Royuela, pasan las semanas y ninguno de los dos sube vídeo, ni siquiera un triste comentario sobre el tema, en el caso del que lleva el canal : "La Guarida del Zorro", le dejé un comentario sobre el Expediente Royuela que ha tenido 5 likes (el comentario más votado junto a otros dos con 5 likes), y lo ha ignorado por completo, a otros comentarios chorras les ha marcado el me gusta e incluso ha respondido. Hay que tener cuidado con la disidencia controlada, se lo curran cada vez más, en el caso de "Un Abogado Contra la Demagogia" a veces tengo dudas de si es disidente controlado pero se me pasan cuando me acuerdo que no sube vídeo sobre el Expediente Royuela, al igual que otros cretinos "disidentes" como "Infovloger", "Libertad y lo que surja", "Un Tío Blanco Hetero", etc.


----------



## renko (16 Feb 2020)

Caso *283*. J*ose Luis Fajardo Magaña*

Este tipo regenta un prostíbulo. Mena, al más puro estilo mafioso, le pide algún tipo de.... "impuesto". Fajardo se niega amenazando con denunciarlo. El final de la historia ya os lo podeis imaginar.


----------



## zonacero (16 Feb 2020)

@Voodoo

Eres de los peones negros? porque te repites como el ajo hamigo

.peonesnegros.info/fondodocumental/4%20Registros%20de%20medios%20de%20comunicacion/Periodicos.%20Impreso%20y%20su%20Web/Elmundo.es%20%20%20Web/2007%20Completo/El_Mundo_2/www.elmundo.es/papel/2007/02/21/catalunya/2087131.

Peones Negros Libres


Foro de los Peones Negros • Página principal

Foro de los Peones Negros • Ver Tema - Presentación


----------



## cagabandurrias (16 Feb 2020)

Nadie se querella contra los Royuela.

Nadie denuncia a los Royuela.

Los Poderes del Estado callan como putas.

Mena sigue agazapado en su guarida.


----------



## renko (16 Feb 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Nadie se querella contra los Royuela.
> 
> Nadie denuncia a los Royuela.
> 
> ...



Y VOX sigue sin decir _esta voz es mia  _


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (16 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Y VOX sigue sin decir _esta voz es mia _



VOX sólo está ahí para lo mismo que el resto: robar y apoltronarse, igualico que su jefe Abascal.


----------



## Bimmer (17 Feb 2020)

En el minuto 7:00 habla del Expediente Royuela.



¿Podrías detallar el caso más grave que hayas presenciado?


----------



## Martin Lock (17 Feb 2020)

Es cierto lo que dices, lamentablemente.
Mira yo conoci al forense valenciano Fernando Verdu, esta en una logia de Valencia y esta gente entra por decirlo asi por la puerta de atras, hace años este personaje tuvo movidas por un caso de intoxicacion en una empresa muy grave y salio indemne, fiscales y jueces cercanos a el pertenecen a la orden y manipulan todo a su antojo.
Por ejemplo, el malnacido de Jordi Evole junto con otra gente de los medios importantes tambien estan en logias, Antonio Ferreras tambien y mucha gentuza, forman redes en las instituciones del estado y mediante favores se protegen unos a otros y hagan lo que hagan nunca les pasa nada, yo eso lo he oido decir de algunos cachondeandose y creyendose dioses en favor a su orden.


----------



## h2o ras (17 Feb 2020)

Entrevista a Santiago Royuela:

Colau tiene la culpa de la cancelación del MWC. La eutanasia y la opinión del exministro Jorge Fdez Díaz

minuto: 3h00'00''


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Feb 2020)

h2o ras dijo:


> Entrevista a Santiago Royuela:
> 
> Colau tiene la culpa de la cancelación del MWC. La eutanasia y la opinión del exministro Jorge Fdez Díaz
> 
> minuto: 3h00'00''



es masona?


----------



## renko (17 Feb 2020)

> *"Con el asunto de Mena...estaría gracioso azuzar el avispero soltandole la bomba directamente a su hija y esposa....que no?"*




Seguro que lo saben todo ya. La mujer seguro.... y la hija desde jovencita ya sabía que su padre tenía cuentas en Suiza.

Mena a la hija la quiso hasta matar por irse de la lengua con los novios que se echaba para que la pagaran la coca.
Ya al final, al Mena jubilarse, la dejó medio millón de euros en efectivo en una caja de seguridad de un banco pidiendola perdón por todo (por matarla un novio y por mandar apalizarla, entre otras cosas). El se fue a Francia pensando que le pillarían ya que fue cuando Royula se hizo con toda la documentación. Luego la cosa quedó en nada porque las querellas de Royuela eran ignoradas en los juzgados, por eso volvió a España.
Tiene decenas y decenas de propiedades en Francia compradas con el dinero del sicariado, el trafico de drogas, la extorsión, venta de sentencias, etc..... y la mujer lo tiene que medio saber, claro. Están a su nombre también

La mujer de Mena era la que acompañaba a las chicas embarazadas de 7 meses a abortar a la clínica de Morín. Seguro que sabria que algunas de ellas murieron y que se deshicieron de sus cuerpos. Esa mujer sabía de sobra a qué se dedicaba su marido.


----------



## renko (17 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> es masona?



Si, si que lo es. Enlace:

El mentor de Ada Colau cuando era estudiante es un francmasón


Su handler o mentor es este tipo, *Vicens Molina, masón de grado 33* :









Aqui comento un poco como suben a esta gente:


_"El fenómeno de Greta Thunberg recuerda mucho al de Ada Colau aquí en España. De hecho son calcados. Son dos casos muy paradigmáticos de cómo las élites encumbran personajes que les van a ser útiles para ir cumplimentando sus agendas.

GT empezó haciendo una "huelga por el clima" *ella sola *con una pancarta todos los viernes ante el parlamento sueco. Simplemente se sentaba en el suelo como si fuera un indigente.
Enseguida y de forma "milagrosa" los medios se hicieron eco de esa insignificancia y empezó a ser conocida. El resto es historia.

Los medios son la clave. Sin medios que te saquen, no eres noticia. No existes. Si eso lo hace una chica cualquiera por iniciativa propia, se muere de asco y nadie la hace caso. En el caso de GT todo es una performance prediseñada donde todos los agentes necesarios están involucrados para acabar ensalzando su figura. Sin la participación de los medios, no hay personaje.










La prueba definitiva es que la llamen de eventos como el foro de Davos, la ONU, la COP.... o que aparezca con el Papa, Obama, Al Gore, Schwarzenegger, lo que, por otro lado, demuestra que los medios, ONG, think tanks, políticos, star system, etc, obedecen al mismo amo. Todos coordinados para llevar adelante y promocionar ese proyecto de "personaje".


Lo de Ada Colau fue igual. Se hizo famosa por salir en los medios por oponerse a deshaucios disfrazada de super-heroina. Una performance parecida.
Para crear y promocionar un personaje de estos es necesario un evento detonante que sirva de pretexto a los medios conchabados para hacer de eso una noticia. El caso es dar la nota con algo, preparar una performance








Después solo hace falta repetir una y otra vez su presencia en los medios hasta hacerla popular....y de ahí a la política o donde haga falta. Es pan comido.

Ada Colau se sabe que está siendo movida por un masón de grado 33 catalán llamado Vicenç Molina que es profesor en la Universidad de Barcelona. Ella fue alumna suya._
_Ya he explicado muchas veces que, evidentemente, las universidades están controladas por las élites y que son el granero de donde se sacan los futuros "lideres"."


NWO: El gran golpe final, by Renko, Sucul., Grecox. (3er hilo)_


----------



## h2o ras (17 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> es masona?



*Entrevista a Santiago Royuela:*
_
Colau tiene la culpa de la cancelación del MWC. La eutanasia y la opinión del exministro Jorge Fdez Díaz_

ver: minuto: 3h00'00''


----------



## Descansa Hombre (17 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Si, si que lo es. Enlace:
> 
> El mentor de Ada Colau cuando era estudiante es un francmasón
> 
> ...



Acerca de la masonería dice el tal Vicens...
Vicenç Molina: "La revolución tiene que ser compatible con la felicidad"
''Para mí no es un club de élites culturales que se reúnen para hacer filantropía y tranquilizar su conciencia de buenos burgueses sino que se trata de un instrumento metodológico, una herramienta más para favorecer el librepensamiento.''
Atufa a insinceridad y cinismo por los 4 costados cuando no demencia, porque de qué puto librepensamiento habla en una organización en la que juramentas para entrar. Me maravilla que mentes tan capaces se hayan tragado semejantes patrañas a no ser, claro está, que se trate de 'otra cosa' mucho mucho más oscura...como lamentablemente estamos confirmando, de la que un grado 33 nunca puede hablar con un profano.


----------



## Tito Clint (17 Feb 2020)

Cana 5 Radio se hace eco del expediente Royuela, y da un resumen bastante acertado del mismo:


----------



## hurdygurdy (17 Feb 2020)

MgB2 dijo:


> Es cierto lo que dices, lamentablemente.
> Mira yo conoci al forense valenciano Fernando Verdu, esta en una logia de Valencia y esta gente entra por decirlo asi por la puerta de atras, hace años este personaje tuvo movidas por un caso de intoxicacion en una empresa muy grave y salio indemne, fiscales y jueces cercanos a el pertenecen a la orden y manipulan todo a su antojo.
> Por ejemplo, el malnacido de Jordi Evole junto con otra gente de los medios importantes tambien estan en logias, Antonio Ferreras tambien y mucha gentuza, forman redes en las instituciones del estado y mediante favores se protegen unos a otros y hagan lo que hagan nunca les pasa nada, yo eso lo he oido decir de algunos cachondeandose y creyendose dioses en favor a su orden.



Me parto con las películas que se montan los del club de fans de los Torrente, digo, los Royuela.


----------



## Tigershark (17 Feb 2020)

h2o ras dijo:


> *Entrevista a Santiago Royuela:*
> 
> _Colau tiene la culpa de la cancelación del MWC. La eutanasia y la opinión del exministro Jorge Fdez Díaz_
> 
> ver: minuto: 3h00'00''



He subido esta entrevista a mi canal ;


----------



## Uritorco (17 Feb 2020)

El video de Canal 5 me ha parecido una exposicion un poco rebuscada e incompleta, aunque siempre es bienvenida. No obstante, me ha extrañado que en ningun momento se haya mencionado los mas de mil cien asesinatos, pues es el eje fundamental de toda la trama.

En cuanto al tema de la simbologia masonica esta viene siendo tratada desde hace tiempo con mayor o mejor suerte en este hilo.

Simbologia V


----------



## Peritta (17 Feb 2020)

1.200 crímenes por encargo a tres bandas de sicarios durante unos 10 años salen a unos 3 trabajitos por mes y por banda. Me parece muy llevadero, no es nada inverosimil.
El que tuvieran comprados a los forenses y a los peritos, o a lo mejor ni éso, a la Ofelia de la oficina, que siempre es más fácil falsificar un papel que un cadaver. 

-Aquí pone infarto de miocardio.
-Pues le falta la cabeza.
-Yo pongo lo que dice el ordenador.

Y éso es al final lo que queda. Habría que hablar con los testigos de las muertes y los de los accidentes de tráfico serán fáciles de husmear. Se impone el trabajo de campo señores.




Incorrezto dijo:


> pues yo no conozco el organigrama, ni reconozco a sus miembros.



Aquí en este video dan unos cuántos nombres ¿no?



Está todo muy mal explicado. Que alguien abra un hilo guapo haciendo de abogado del diablo y no repitáis las mismas cosas ni actualicéis a posteriori las postas anteriores que nadie se aclara. 




adi-vino dijo:


> No nos enganemos, Mena aqui es un diente mas de una rueda dentada que ha estado desangrando a Espana desde la caida de Franco. Atencion a los datos que van saliendo y a todos los implicados. Mena era o es en brazo ejecutor de ordenes que llegaban desde mas alto.



¿Que las órdenes llegaban desde más alto?. ¿Y los asesinatos intrafamiliares también?.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

PD.- Pero ¿sabéis hermosos míos qué es lo más inquietante de todo?

¿No.?

Pues que no sabemos cuántas bandas de éstas hay. ¿Hay otra en Andalucía y otra en Galicia?. ¿Ya tenemos señores feudales?, ¿ya podemos decir que hemos vuelto a las taifas?.

Ea. Buenas noches. 
Que duerman bien.


Si pueden.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (17 Feb 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> 1.200 crímenes por encargo a tres bandas de sicarios durante unos 10 años salen a unos 3 trabajitos por mes y por banda. Me parece muy llevadero, no es nada inverosimil.



No, no...Peritta. En su día lo dije.... hice un excel con tan solo los primeros 600 casos y me salía que había bastantes días donde asesinaban a 3 o 4 personas en puntos geográficos muy distintos y supuestamente, con una logística corruptora de la hostia en cada uno de ellos (policías, forenses, jueces, testigos, prensa....). De los que hacen falta meses para que "no quede ningún cabo suelto".

Además de ser bandas itinerantes.....claro. Porque no es que sean un grupo de jueces, fiscales o forenses....no. Primero matan y luego "arreglan" con el forense y la policía de la zona la versión que les conviene. Y fíjate que en 20 años, no se les resistió ni uno...y….con MILES Y MILES de funcionarios chantajeados/amenazados ni a uno solo le ha dado por decir ni pío. 

Han querido abarcar tanto que el ridículo es espantoso. Para el que lo quiera ver, claro. No habría NI UN SOLO policía o juez incorrupto en este país.... Unos por acción y otros por omisión...… o es que los jueces, abogados y fiscales conservadores también estaban en el ajo? Todos?. Habría centenares de forenses comprados/chantajeados, miles de policías....etc. etc. etc. 

En algún caso concreto que expuse, hicieron falta no menos de 30 personas compradas/amenazadas para asesinar a .... una mujer treintañera que pensaban que era poco menos una pilingui de barrio. Sin embargo, para otros, con echarle unas gotitas en el café, se van para el hoyo rápido, sin testigo y teniendo que sobornar únicamente, como mucho, al forense....... Muy creíble todo, sí señor.

Expuse 3 ó 4 casos concretos explicando por qué eran casi imposibles, carentes de la más mínima lógica y extremadamente improbables: la amante de Mena, Gutiérrez Mellado..... Nadie me ha rebatido absolutamente nada... Enseguida saltan con masones, CNI y magufadas similares...

En fin...que este hilo, no sólo por su autor, que ya era una pista evidente, si no por contenido y falta absoluta de rigor debió ir directito a Conspiraciones y hoy, estar en guardería. Pero ya ves.....


----------



## Bimmer (18 Feb 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> No, no...Peritta. En su día lo dije.... hice un excel con tan solo los primeros 600 casos y me salía que había bastantes días donde asesinaban a 3 o 4 personas en puntos geográficos muy distintos y supuestamente, con una logística corruptora de la hostia en cada uno de ellos (policías, forenses, jueces, testigos, prensa....). De los que hacen falta meses para que "no quede ningún cabo suelto".
> 
> Además de ser bandas itinerantes.....claro. Porque no es que sean un grupo de jueces, fiscales o forenses....no. Primero matan y luego "arreglan" con el forense y la policía de la zona la versión que les conviene. Y fíjate que en 20 años, no se les resistió ni uno...y….con MILES Y MILES de funcionarios chantajeados/amenazados ni a uno solo le ha dado por decir ni pío.
> 
> ...



Enseña ese Excel.

Respecto a lo que dices de que no se le resistieron ni un policía. Hay que sorprenderse? Si solo hacen manifestaciones para que les suban el sueldo, no se manifiestan porque haya delincuentes con antecedentes en libertad ni porque no haya separación de poderes ni representación. La Policía por 2.000 euros al mes cumple lo que le ordenan los mayores psicópatas que existen : La clase política.


----------



## Bimmer (18 Feb 2020)

El creador de este hilo ha ignorado una propuesta que para mí es fundamental, muy rocambolesca pero que puede causar estragos en el sistema, podría ser una especie de vacío legal...

Al ignorar esa propuesta que le he mencionado varias veces, llego a la conclusión de que para él esto es un mero entretenimiento y que de algún modo le llena abrir hilos que sean "multipage" e interpretar el rol de detective.

Los que uséis esto como un mero entretenimiento, seguid comentando cosas superfluas, los que de verdad queréis intentar combatir la corrupción, leed esta propuesta y por favor opinad al respecto qué os parece : 



Bimmer dijo:


> Los malos ganan porque están organizados y unidos, son como una familia, se cubren las espaldas unos a otros, los que no somos malos vamos cada uno por nuestro lado y así nos va que caemos como moscas.
> 
> Esto tiene "fácil" solución : Hablar menos y hacer más.
> 
> ...


----------



## DoctorKaputo (18 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> El creador de este hilo ha ignorado una propuesta que para mí es fundamental, muy rocambolesca pero que puede causar estragos en el sistema, podría ser una especie de vacío legal...
> 
> Al ignorar esa propuesta que le he mencionado varias veces, llego a la conclusión de que para él esto es un mero entretenimiento y que de algún modo le llena abrir hilos que sean "multipage" e interpretar el rol de detective.
> 
> Los que uséis esto como un mero entretenimiento, seguid comentando cosas superfluas, los que de verdad queréis intentar combatir la corrupción, leed esta propuesta y por favor opinad al respecto qué os parece :



Te has puesto ya a ello ?

Parece que lo estés proponiendo para que sea otro el que lo haga en vez de tu mismo 

No lleva ni una mañana buscar todos los foros de cfse y abrir un hilo copipasteado en todos ellos. Ni una hora.
Ya lo deberías haber hecho tu mismo tanto que hablas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Feb 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> No, no...Peritta. En su día lo dije.... hice un excel con tan solo los primeros 600 casos y me salía que había bastantes días donde asesinaban a 3 o 4 personas en puntos geográficos muy distintos y supuestamente, con una logística corruptora de la hostia en cada uno de ellos (policías, forenses, jueces, testigos, prensa....).



¿Puede poner este Excel que hizo aquí, para que lo miremos todos y podamos ver?

Porque de salida, leyendole , suena a trola, sabe usted. Aunque aún está a tiempo de ownearme


----------



## Bimmer (18 Feb 2020)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> Te has puesto ya a ello ?
> 
> Parece que lo estés proponiendo para que sea otro el que lo haga en vez de tu mismo
> 
> ...



He sido el único en toda España en averiguar y compartir las redes sociales de estos psicópatas que llevan 2 años en libertad tras cumplir apenas 2 años de prisión preventiva y que en Marzo saldrá la sentencia entre 5 y 10 años de prisión : 

Sociedad: - Brutal paliza en el metro de Barcelona, la víctima en silla de ruedas.

Yo solo no he conseguido nada y he compartido el hilo por todas las redes sociales, si hago lo mismo con esta propuesta sobre el Expediente Royuela tampoco conseguiré nada, uno solo no hace nada, miles de personas si que consiguen repercusión.

No me refiero a compartir la propuesta en los foros de esos chupopteros del Estado, me refiero a compartir en redes sociales, Twitter, Facebook, Instagram, incluso en Youtube que aunque no sea oficialmente red social es como si lo fuese.

Que aquí todos hablamos mucho e incluso adoptamos el rol de detective y de antisistema corrupto pero luego no hacemos nada en la práctica para combatir este sistema corrupto, y esa propuesta es la mejor idea que se me ocurre, estoy abierto a otras propuestas pero nadie más propone nada.

Anteriormente propuse que nos repartieramos los casos para ir investigando detalladamente cada persona uno o dos casos de los 800 que hay, el creador del hilo dijo que lo mejor era ponerse en contacto con un multimillonario que tiene un bufete de abogados y que tiene algo que ver directa o indirectamente con el Expediente Royuela, pasan las semanas y no actualiza nada e ignora la propuesta de denunciar a la policía por delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos.

Vamos que se está tomando esto como un pasatiempos adoptando el rol de detective tomando café y fumando tabaco...


----------



## Peritta (18 Feb 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Además de ser bandas itinerantes.....claro. Porque no es que sean un grupo de jueces, fiscales o forenses....no. Primero matan y luego "arreglan" con el forense y la policía de la zona la versión que les conviene. Y fíjate que en 20 años, no se les resistió ni uno...y….con MILES Y MILES de funcionarios chantajeados/amenazados ni a uno solo le ha dado por decir ni pío.
> 
> Han querido abarcar tanto que el ridículo es espantoso. Para el que lo quiera ver, claro. No habría NI UN SOLO policía o juez incorrupto en este país.... Unos por acción y otros por omisión...… o es que los jueces, abogados y fiscales conservadores también estaban en el ajo? Todos?. Habría centenares de forenses comprados/chantajeados, miles de policías....etc. etc. etc.
> 
> ...



Soy el tercero que se lo dice: publique ese Excel.

¿Bandas itinerantes?. En el video que le he puesto al @Incorrezto en los nombres de las fichas, deben de ser de cuando el Belloch estuvo de biministro, cosa que me pareció bastante extraña pues es tradición que el de Justicia e Interior se lleven mal como el de Hacienda con el de Obras Públicas (pero entonces no me interesaba a mí la cosa pública, yo he despertado para estas cosas tras el 11-M y me ha dado por escribir), sale un tío de Valladolid y otro de nosèdónde y otro de... y porque no he acabado de ver el video. Luego de itinerantes nada señor, que es una red, y si hay que hacer un trabajillo en Palencia lo mismo toma más protagonismo el tío de Valladolid.

¿Que arreglaban la cosa con el forense y la policía?. Toma, y con la Charo de oficinas (jódete Ibañez que nuestra Charo es más conocida que tu Ofelia, además la nuestra tiene el pelo frito y bastante más mala leche que la tuya aunque la Ofelia tenga más carácter. Pobre Mortadelo). Pero no diga MILES y MILES de funcionarios -y mucho menos lo escriba con mayúscula que sé leer mu bien- porque ésto se hace con pocas decenas.

En cualquier caso le recuerdo que el Gómez Pftalato Bermúdez mandó poner una cámara en la sala del contraanálisis del polvillo del extintor, luego no debía de fiarse mucho de los de la científica ni de los peritos. Luego salió el dinitrotolueno en el espectrógrafo de masas y a la cámara se le fue el fluído eléctrico y no grabó más ¿no se acuerda?.

La madre que parió a los de la TEDAX...fue lo último que grabó el audio de la cámara.

Ya le digo, una buena Charo en una oficina estratégicamente situada en el organigrama administrativo, perdiendo expedientes o dando cambiazos, hace correr a los policías en todas direcciones como pollos sin cabeza.
Y si alguien dice algo pues... -jijijí que no me he dao cuenta y lo he archivao.

Puede que a algún forense, perito o funcionario hubieran extorsionado -aunque si soy yo le hubiera matado no para que no hablara sino para que no recordara..., ni él ni yo. Pero lo normal son favorcillos que se hacen los funcionarios unos a otros.

-Deje, deje, ya termino yo la autopsia jefe, que menudo barullo hemos tenido hoy en la morgue hasta que vino la luz. Vaya, vaya para casa que hoy hay partido.

Y así.

No recalque ese "NI UN SOLO" con mayúsculas porque se lee peor y algunos chascamos la lengua escamados.
-¿Por qué pone este tío esas mayúsculas ahí?.

Mire, de este asunto aún no sé qué pensar. Siga usté haciendo de abogado del diablo, que lo está haciendo bien, yo también veo lagunas en el relato. Pero para matar a la muchacha del contenedor (supongo que se referirá a ésa, hay tantas postas en este hilo que renuncio a intentar encontrar la suya pero creo haberla leído aunque no sabía que era usté mesié, yo me quedo con los textos, no con los autores) y ocultar la autoría del crimen no hacía falta conchabar a tanta gente.

Raro se me hace que esta misma trama haya asesinado al Gutierrez Mellado cuando ya era mu viejo y no pintaba ná. Lo siento, no he visto el video donde comentan este crimen. Lo mismo lo ha publicado alguno que tengo en ignorados.

A ver si abro un hilo resumen o algo porque con tanta posta no hay quien maneje éste. Lo malo es que los esbirros del Calópez me lo mandaran a Conspiraciones, a hacer compañía a los hilos de la tierra plana, los anusaskis ésos, el Hercólibus o el asteroide que toque ahora o los pilotos jubilados de chemtrails y lo mismo ni me toman en serio ni se lo lee nadie.

Pues vaya un trabajo más tonto ¿no?.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Martin Lock (18 Feb 2020)

cb5000 dijo:


> EXPTE.88 - Ignacio Cucurella Bruna
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ostia puta, buen trabajo sobre la informacion, yo estoy contactando ya con varios familiares por Linkedin, aver si va para buen puerto la cosa.

Renko, creo recordar en un post mas atras tuyo que contactaste con un afectado familiar en una RS que tenia cierto poder judicial y en los medios, pero nos dijiste que no podias dar mas info, *estamos a la espera si tienes permiso de soltar algo.*


----------



## Debunker (18 Feb 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> No, no...Peritta. En su día lo dije.... hice un excel con tan solo los primeros 600 casos y me salía que había bastantes días donde asesinaban a 3 o 4 personas en puntos geográficos muy distintos y supuestamente, con una logística corruptora de la hostia en cada uno de ellos (policías, forenses, jueces, testigos, prensa....). De los que hacen falta meses para que "no quede ningún cabo suelto".
> 
> Además de ser bandas itinerantes.....claro. Porque no es que sean un grupo de jueces, fiscales o forenses....no. Primero matan y luego "arreglan" con el forense y la policía de la zona la versión que les conviene. Y fíjate que en 20 años, no se les resistió ni uno...y….con MILES Y MILES de funcionarios chantajeados/amenazados ni a uno solo le ha dado por decir ni pío.
> 
> ...




En estos casos los que llevan la batuta son la policía científica o judicial y los forenses, son los que prueban la causa de la muerte y contra eso no hay nada que hacer. La policía científica es un cuerpo móvil a las órdenes de la judicatura, cuando ellos aparecen en la escena de un crimen, desaparición o muerte accidental sospechosa, tanto GC como PN de la zona o policía local no pueden ni acercarse al lugar del "siniestro". Ni testigos que pongan en duda la versión oficial que se hace de un determinado crimen, ni periodistas, ni nadie pueden poner en dudas la analítica y resolución que se haya hecho del caso.

No es necesario que haya miles de personajes corruptos para llevar a cabo esta trama, solo se necesita coordinación y el envió de los necesarios al lugar del crimen.

La sociedad actual es corrupta hasta las trancas y no iban a ser menos los cuerpos especializados de seguridad. No hay gremio o sector donde no haya corrupción.

Hace unos años acompañé a una mujer joven amiga a un juicio, era ex mujer de un GC , divorciada (causa del divorcio, malos tratos con buenas palizas) y con dos hijas, tenía un trabajo de cajera pero en los fines de semana trabajaba por las tardes- noche en la barra de una disco, un día, un conocido, cliente asiduo de la disco con el que mi conocida había tenido un romance efímero de un día, llamó a su puerta, según dijo pasaba por allí y quiso saludarle, tomó un café de charreta con mi amiga, usó el aseo y poco después se marchó. Casi de inmediato la GC llama a la puerta de mi amiga con orden judicial de registro, encuentran 2 kgs de coca escondidas en el baño.

Yo la acompañe al juicio como testigo de que mi amiga ni consumía coca ni menos traficaba con ella, yo la visitaba muy a menudo y de haber algo de eso lo habría notado con toda seguridad, el abogado de mi amiga nos citó una hora y media antes del juicio en los juzgados, según él para repasarlo todo. Nada repasamos de nada, el abogado al cabo de media hora de charreta con nosotros, entró por una puerta lateral de la sala y al cabo de un rato salió y preguntó a mi amiga ¿cuanto estarías dispuesta a pagar si sales totalmente libre y sin cargos? . Nos quedamos en blanco, yo reaccioné la primera y le dije a mi amiga que podía prestarle 1.000 €, mi amiga estaba sin blanca, pensó que su madre podría ayudarle con otros 1.000 € y balbuceando ofreció 2.000 €, el abogado volvió a desaparecer y apareció 5 minutos antes de entrar en la sala para el juicio, nos dijo, vale no es necesario que abras la boca, le dijo a mi amiga, déjamelo a mi, o sea no hubo juicio ninguno, ni testigos ni nada, ni siquiera la GC que incautó la droga que estaba como nosotros en la puerta de la sala, la cosa terminó en 10-15 minutos, como yo no entré ni nadie, solo mi amiga y su abogado, le pregunté a mi amiga cuales habían sido los argumentos del abogado, me dijo que no había entendido nada que, su abogado no dijo más de tres frases, que no le hicieron ni un pregunta más allá de corroborar su nombre, domicilio y DNI. El abogado que sale de la sala a los 5 minutos de salir mi amiga, se dirige a ella y le dice, "te rebajan la cantidad de coca apresada, te ponen una multa, creo que de unos 6.000 € que, puedes pagar a plazos, te condenan a 2 años de cárcel que no tendrás que cumplir" y el gran bombazo que me dejó  por si aún no me había enterado, fue "por ese dinero no se puede conseguir más" y a continuación la recomendación de pagar en su oficina los 2.000 € en efectivo cuanto antes para no crearse problemas.

Podría explicaros, algo mucho más gordo que vivi y sufrí en carnes en el 90-91, pero no puedo porque a día de hoy sigo cagada patas abajo por
ese tema .

En fin este mundo es una puta mierda. Yo creo en el expediente Royuela, pero creo también que es demasiado fuerte para que llegue a ninguna parte, hay experiencia.


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> En estos casos los que llevan la batuta son la policía científica o judicial y los forenses, son los que prueban la causa de la muerte y contra eso no hay nada que hacer. La policía científica es un cuerpo móvil a las órdenes de la judicatura, cuando ellos aparecen en la escena de un crimen, desaparición o muerte accidental sospechosa, tanto GC como PN de la zona o policía local no pueden ni acercarse al lugar del "siniestro". Ni testigos que pongan en duda la versión oficial que se hace de un determinado crimen, ni periodistas, ni nadie pueden poner en dudas la analítica y resolución que se haya hecho del caso.
> 
> No es necesario que haya miles de personajes corruptos para llevar a cabo esta trama, solo se necesita coordinación y el envió de los necesarios al lugar del crimen.
> 
> ...



y eso no puede ser una sentencia de conformidad y un abogado chorizo¿


----------



## Debunker (18 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> y eso no puede ser una sentencia de conformidad y un abogado chorizo¿




Eso creía yo, pero no era sí porque si hubiéramos tenido 5.000 € habría sido absuelta.

Dos kgs de coca es mucha coca, lo normal es que le hubieran caído como mínimo 6 años. 

Comerse el marrón, fue una trampa, tampoco fue moco de pavo


----------



## Bimmer (18 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> En estos casos los que llevan la batuta son la policía científica o judicial y los forenses, son los que prueban la causa de la muerte y contra eso no hay nada que hacer. La policía científica es un cuerpo móvil a las órdenes de la judicatura, cuando ellos aparecen en la escena de un crimen, desaparición o muerte accidental sospechosa, tanto GC como PN de la zona o policía local no pueden ni acercarse al lugar del "siniestro". Ni testigos que pongan en duda la versión oficial que se hace de un determinado crimen, ni periodistas, ni nadie pueden poner en dudas la analítica y resolución que se haya hecho del caso.
> 
> No es necesario que haya miles de personajes corruptos para llevar a cabo esta trama, solo se necesita coordinación y el envió de los necesarios al lugar del crimen.
> 
> ...



Esto es como los chemtrails, la mayoría de la gente cree que son magufadas, hasta que les enseñas el artículo 3 del Real Decreto 849/1986, de 11 de abril : 
BOE.es - Documento consolidado BOE-A-1986-10638

En ese momento sufren disonancia cognitiva y o bien dejan de estar dormidos o bien se refugian aún más en la cueva y si antes veían 5 series completas de Netflix al mes, ahora se ven 10.

Hay que estar preparado para saber la verdad, la mayoría de la gente no lo está, la trilogía Matrix es una obra maestra que muy pocos han pillado pero que por suerte aquí se explica la alegoría de manera clara y concisa : 



Ojito que se especula que van a hacer una cuarta entrega de Matrix, a ver qué nos cuentan...

El que dude de lo que ha escrito @Debunker , que se lea el Black's Law Dictionary, en ese libro vienen perlitas como la siguiente : "Comprar orden judicial."


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Eso creía yo, pero no era sí porque si hubiéramos tenido 5.000 € habría sido absuelta.
> 
> Dos kgs de coca es mucha coca, lo normal es que le hubieran caído como mínimo 6 años.
> 
> Comerse el marrón, fue una trampa, tampoco fue moco de pavo



claro que es mucha coca, demasiada para usarla en una trampa.

los seis años son para el traficante, pero igual a ella se la cambió el delito, o el grado.

si la gc o el juzgado quieren la coca no hace falta ninguna película, se pone en los papeles menos de la incautada o se cambian los ladrillos pro harina,.


----------



## Alméras (18 Feb 2020)

El de Marinaleda, otro (reciente) posible candidato a víctima de algo de ésto:

Noticia: - Sánchez Gordillo tras el ictus que le ha dejado secuelas físicas: "No estaré conforme hasta que acabe con el capitalismo"

<<—Se cumplió y se volverá a cumplir. El PSOE seguirá y Unidas Podemos morirá. El PSOE es un partido del sistema, pro capitalismo, pro orden establecido, pro Bruselas, pro lo que digan los bancos. Es un partido del capitalismo, del fascismo reinante, que no es Podemos ni Vox ni Le Pen; el fascismo dominante es Macron y Sánchez, y eso es lo peligroso.>>


----------



## Bimmer (18 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> claro que es mucha coca, demasiada para usarla en una trampa.
> 
> los seis años son para el traficante, pero igual a ella se la cambió el delito, o el grado.
> 
> si la gc o el juzgado quieren la coca no hace falta ninguna película, se pone en los papeles menos de la incautada o se cambian los ladrillos pro harina,.



A un narcotraficante de los gordos de Salamanca le hicieron lo mismo. Hay que ser idiota para creer que semejante narco va a llevar tanta droga encima teniendo tantos machacas que le hacen el trabajo sucio aún estando ahora en la cárcel, probablemente uno de sus hermanos sea el soplón y compinche de la policía ya que este susodicho tiene más de 46 antecedentes y sigue en libertad como el que colecciona cromos :



Aquí su hermano el soplón, noticia del 2015, han pasado 5 años y sigue liándola por lo que tiene más de 46 antecedentes, probablemente sea usado para trabajos sucios de tramas similares como la del Expediente Royuela :

Detención 46 para 'El Popi' por retener a un repartidor de comida a domicilio

El mapa delictivo de 'El Popi', un merchero muy peligroso al que las muertes le salen gratis

"Sin embargo, si hay algo que le ha librado más de una vez de entrar en la cárcel —donde entró en julio de 2009, octubre de 2010 y agosto de 2014, aunque por poco tiempo— es el hecho de que las víctimas se nieguen a declarar en su contra. Esto, además de la continua falta de personas que quieran reconocer que han sido testigos de sus fechorías, hace que la Justicia no pueda nada para condenarle."


----------



## Debunker (18 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> claro que es mucha coca, demasiada para usarla en una trampa.
> 
> los seis años son para el traficante, pero igual a ella se la cambió el delito, o el grado.
> 
> si la gc o el juzgado quieren la coca no hace falta ninguna película, se pone en los papeles menos de la incautada o se cambian los ladrillos pro harina,.




Entiendo que pongas en duda mi relato, estás en tu derecho, claro que sí que se rebajó la cantidad incautada, de otra forma no hubiera tenido lugar la sentencia tan benévola, lo digo en mi relato. En mi relato no cito alguna cosa, pero el ex de mi amiga, GC creemos que fue quien perpetró la encerrona, por múltiples motivos que no voy a comentar , tampoco creas que las drogas que incautan las destruyen o cosa por el estilo, destruyen una parte y el resto la venden y no digo que sea siempre así, pero en muchos casos. 

Si te pillan con las manos en la masa, es decir con dos kgs. de coca en tu domicilio, eres traficante sí o sí .

Allá tú con tus dudas sobre mi relato, me es indiferente que se crea en ello, no gano nada con ello y es un tema para mí superado y olvidado.


----------



## Martin Lock (18 Feb 2020)

Estoy haciendo una relacion de los asesinados.

*Eso de quien haya dicho por ahi arriba que lo hacian por todo el territorio español es mas falso que un billete de 74 euros.
De los 800 asesinatos diponibles primarios*, entre el 80-85% ocurrian en la provincia de Cataluña siendo Barcelona la mayor de todas, territorio del fiscal Mena puro y sus contactos.
El 13% aproximadamente de la Provincia de Madrid, 3% aprox de C.Valenciana repartiendose entre Castellon con muy poco porcentaje y Valencia ciudad con mas.
El porcentaje restante aprox corresponderia a lugares puntuales, entre los cuales destaco alguno en Andalucia, Salamanca y Segovia, podeis comprobarlo vosotros aunque os llevara tiempo.
Eso de chantajear a miles de funcionarios quien lo haya dicho que se lo meta por la puerta de atras, porque no se necesitan tantos para hacer algo asi, y la mayoria ya eran conocidos por Mena y sus secuaces al ser el 95% de los asesinatos entre Barcelona en mayoria y Madrid en mucho menor porcentaje.

De las fechas ,algunos, que son muy pocos coinciden en el mismo dia, en este caso ya sabemos que el fiscal mena tenia mas de 12 sicarios a su cargo, asique eso no seria problema alguno para su banda.
Cuando tenga tiempo, no prometo nada, hare un mapa interactivo Peninsular con todos los 800 asesinados y con fecha en la que coinciden cada uno de ellos, y detallando la ubicacion del Juzgado en Mapa.

Aviso que los porcentajes no son exactos,pero si aprox, y esos porcentajes solo los he hecho en los casos en los que ponia la Ciudad, en los que no se ha puesto informacion de la provincia no los he incluido porque no se sabe.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Los negocios demasiado turbios de nuestra monarquia juancarlista. El primer libro lo recomiendo, aunque su autor haya sido el malogrado periodista batasuno Pepe Rey.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 222117



No es correcto; su autora es la periodista Rebeca Quintans, colaboradora de Pepe Rei, y que lo publicó bajó el pseudónimo de Patricia Sverlo. Recientemente salió una nueva edición, esta vez con su nombre real.

Hazte socio y consigue gratis el libro 'Juan Carlos I. La biografía sin silencios'


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Entiendo que pongas en duda mi relato, estás en tu derecho, claro que sí que se rebajó la cantidad incautada, de otra forma no hubiera tenido lugar la sentencia tan benévola, lo digo en mi relato. En mi relato no cito alguna cosa, pero el ex de mi amiga, GC creemos que fue quien perpetró la encerrona, por múltiples motivos que no voy a comentar , tampoco creas que las drogas que incautan las destruyen o cosa por el estilo, destruyen una parte y el resto la venden y no digo que sea siempre así, pero en muchos casos.
> 
> Si te pillan con las manos en la masa, es decir con dos kgs. de coca en tu domicilio, eres traficante sí o sí .
> 
> Allá tú con tus dudas sobre mi relato, me es indiferente que se crea en ello, no gano nada con ello y es un tema para mí superado y olvidado.



la duda es la base del conocimiento


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Feb 2020)

MgB2 dijo:


> Estoy haciendo una relacion de los asesinados.
> 
> *Eso de quien haya dicho por ahi arriba que lo hacian por todo el territorio español es mas falso que un billete de 74 euros.
> De los 800 asesinatos diponibles primarios*, entre el 80-85% ocurrian en la provincia de Cataluña siendo Barcelona la mayor de todas, territorio del fiscal Mena puro y sus contactos.
> ...




Gracias por el trabajo.


----------



## L.RAMOS (18 Feb 2020)

Estaría bien que se pasara por este hilo @M. Priede


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (18 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Todos los nombres propios que se citan en el artículo, apuesto a que el 100 % son masones. Muchos ya lo sabemos porque salen en los papeles de Royuela. Los que no salen ya digo que seguro que lo son también
> .
> No hace falta comentar nada. El ejercicio de cinismo e hipocresia que ejerce esta gente es inenarrable. Fijaros con quë frase se despidió Mena: "*"Amé la justicia y odié la iniquidad" *
> 
> Por cierto, a destacar la presencia de la presidenta del TSJC en ese momento, Maria Eugenia Alegret, cuyo padre fue asesinado por orden de Mena..... y lo peor de todo, ella lo sabia. No cabe en la cabeza semejante retorcimiento y perversión



¿Cabe la posibilidad de que fuera ella quien ordenara el asesinato de su padre?


----------



## cagabandurrias (18 Feb 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> No, no...Peritta. En su día lo dije.... hice un excel con tan solo los primeros 600 casos y me salía que había bastantes días donde asesinaban a 3 o 4 personas en puntos geográficos muy distintos y supuestamente, con una logística corruptora de la hostia en cada uno de ellos (policías, forenses, jueces, testigos, prensa....). De los que hacen falta meses para que "no quede ningún cabo suelto".
> 
> Además de ser bandas itinerantes.....claro. Porque no es que sean un grupo de jueces, fiscales o forenses....no. Primero matan y luego "arreglan" con el forense y la policía de la zona la versión que les conviene. Y fíjate que en 20 años, no se les resistió ni uno...y….con MILES Y MILES de funcionarios chantajeados/amenazados ni a uno solo le ha dado por decir ni pío.
> 
> ...



Parece que tienes mucho interés en desacreditar el hilo. Eso es evidente.

Quién te paga? Eres un esbirro a sueldo del Régimen?


----------



## Martin Lock (18 Feb 2020)

Todos los programas Progre-Lavacerebros de Salvados a la salud y *Gloria del Gran Arquitecto Asesino del Universo* verdad Jordi?????


----------



## renko (18 Feb 2020)

MgB2 dijo:


> Todos los programas Progre-Lavacerebros de Salvados a la salud y *Gloria del Gran Arquitecto Asesino del Universo* verdad Jordi?????
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 235481




¿ Cuantas veces ha invitado Evole al masón Mena a su programa ??? Recuerdo uno donde lo entrevista en los juzgados de Barcelona. Y otro donde sale con el Garzón y dos más que no recuerdo.... Vamos, que era un habitual cuando se hablaba de justicia. Entre masones anda el juego.


----------



## renko (18 Feb 2020)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> ¿Cabe la posibilidad de que fuera ella quien ordenara el asesinato de su padre?



Royuela explica que no solo Mena encarga la muerte del padre sino la de varios socios suyos porque la hija admitió a trámite una querella de Royuela donde denunciaba los asesinatos de Mena. 
Ella empezó a investigarlos en serio hasta que Mena la llamó para hablar con ella. Quedaron en una casa que tiene Mena en el Montseny y desde esa cita la Alegret lo paralizó todo.


----------



## Martin Lock (18 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Royuela explica que no solo Mena encarga la muerte del padre sino la de varios socios suyos porque la hija admitió a trámite una querella de Royuela donde denunciaba los asesinatos de Mena.
> Ella empezó a investigarlos en serio hasta que Mena la llamó para hablar con ella. Quedaron en una casa que tiene Mena en el Montseny y desde esa cita la Alegret lo paralizó todo.



No se el nombre de la hija de Mena, la podria buscar por redes sociales y llamarla por telefono grabando toda la conversacion, para dejarlo por aqui como una version mas que de ella respecto al psicotico de su padre.


----------



## corto maltes (19 Feb 2020)

Negroponte dijo:


> Coinciden las fechas, del dossier, caso número 16, con la fecha que pone en esa página web.



Encaja todo.. me pregunto por el silencio de las familias, por que ninguna va a un juzgado de guardia..


----------



## Energia libre (19 Feb 2020)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> ¿Cabe la posibilidad de que fuera ella quien ordenara el asesinato de su padre?



No, porque luego saco los otros trescientos y pico expedientes e inhabilito a un juez que hacía desaparecer los documentos.
Simplemente se jugaba el cuello ese mismo día que mena hablo con ella.


----------



## Fudivarri (19 Feb 2020)

La corrupción del estado es COMPLETA e INSALVABLE. El ejemplo del fiscal Mena no es más que la punta del iceberg.

La Justicia no merece ni ha merecido nunca la mayúscula.


----------



## renko (19 Feb 2020)

corto maltes dijo:


> Encaja todo.. me pregunto por el silencio de las familias, por que ninguna va a un juzgado de guardia..



Pues bien sencillo. Porque ninguna sabe que su familiar murió realmente asesinado .


----------



## renko (19 Feb 2020)

MgB2 dijo:


> No se el nombre de la hija de Mena, la podria buscar por redes sociales y llamarla por telefono grabando toda la conversacion, para dejarlo por aqui como una version mas que de ella respecto al psicotico de su padre.



María Mena Maiqués. No hay nada. Prueba tu a ver, pero yo no he encontrado nada.


----------



## Fermoselle (19 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> *Hay que darle eco a esto como sea, chicos. Es tan abominable y sin precedentes que se tiene que viralizar de alguna manera.
> 
> Repartid enlaces a saco*




FRIKI


----------



## inMatrix (19 Feb 2020)

¿Cómo va todo, chicos? ¿Aún queda alguien que no se lo crea?


----------



## Uritorco (19 Feb 2020)

Aun hay unos cuantos. Me alegro por tu video, que ya pasa de las treinta mil visitas, como el de Rafapal, y el de Celades va camino de las setenta mil. No esta mal.


----------



## hurdygurdy (19 Feb 2020)

inMatrix dijo:


> ¿Cómo va todo, chicos? ¿Aún queda alguien que no se lo crea?



Pues todos los que no son magufos y de ultraderecha, así que todavía os queda más tiempo para himbestigar.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Feb 2020)

Quedan los magufos de la extrema izquierda, los adoradores de la gran magufada: la democracia, y de todas las pequeñas magufadas asociadas a ella, igualdad, fraternidad, etc. Afortunadamente son cuatro gatos que "no" quieren creen (a pesar de que en el fondo saben que es cierta) en la trama criminal masonica y paraestatal que abre este hilo, so pena de que se les derrumben sus mitos magufos y su mediocre cerebelo derroido por la propaganda y la ingenieria social colapse por completo.


----------



## Demodé (19 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Royuela explica que no solo Mena encarga la muerte del padre sino la de varios socios suyos porque la hija admitió a trámite una querella de Royuela donde denunciaba los asesinatos de Mena.
> Ella empezó a investigarlos en serio hasta que Mena la llamó para hablar con ella. Quedaron en una casa que tiene Mena en el Montseny y desde esa cita la Alegret lo paralizó todo.



Recuerdo esas palabras para la eternidad, desde sus notas: "....... Ruíz!!! Esta beata no me deja dormir........".

Porque era del Opus parece ser.

Debería ser legal que Royuela pidiera juicio por combate, le retara a un duelo de esos a pistola, iba a tener buena audiencia.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (19 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Lo expliqué en páginas anteriores, el mal está ganando gracias a la manipulación mediante el derecho positivo que es por el que nos regimos, para que reine la justicia deberíamos regirnos por el iusnaturalismo (derecho natural y/o derecho moral).
> 
> Si os fijáis, con el derecho positivo los malos siguen haciendo el mal y apenas son castigados, lo único que hace el derecho positivo es achantar a la gente honrada para que no haga justicia (tomarse la justicia por su mano).
> 
> ...



Que gentuza. Pinta de estar al servicio de lo peor.


----------



## Azrael_II (19 Feb 2020)

inMatrix dijo:


> ¿Cómo va todo, chicos? ¿Aún queda alguien que no se lo crea?




Yo

Tengo mis dudas... 

Habéis encontrado en alguna página de sucesos algo que encaje con un asesinato?

Habéis contactado con algún familiar?

Factible es ya que en algunos lugares ya sabéis que cuando hay etnianos implicados aunque sean claros homicidios se dice "suicidio"


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Feb 2020)

A todo esto, no hay ninguna foto de ese Ruiz? En cuantos asesinatos esta implicado?


----------



## Bimmer (19 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Quedan los magufos de la extrema izquierda, los adoradores de la gran magufada: la democracia, y de todas las pequeñas magufadas asociadas a ella, igualdad, fraternidad, etc. Afortunadamente son cuatro gatos que "no" quieren creen (a pesar de que en el fondo saben que es cierta) en la trama criminal masonica y paraestatal que abre este hilo, so pena de que se les derrumben sus mitos magufos y su mediocre cerebelo derroido por la propaganda y la ingenieria social colapse por completo.



Ese espécimen dijo que tenía un Excel con 600 asesinados y que no le cuadraban con las fechas o no se qué historia, le hemos pedido que enseñe el Excel y no lo ha enseñado.

Ahora se dedica a intentar polarizar como hacen los políticos y sus lacayos los periodistas.

No seáis inocentes, haced caso al refranero español : "Piensa mal y acertarás". Individuos como ese sujeto no son simples adoctrinados por el sistema que cada vez que dicen algo demuestran la discapacidad racional que padecen, tipejos como ese sujeto son los mismos criminales que llevan las riendas de este sistema corrupto y gozan con el caos y la confrontación entre la gente, fijaros en todos sus mensajes en este hilo, no es que no se lo crea y argumente en base a ello, es que directamente se burla de dos señores que piden que se investiguen más de 1.100 asesinatos como son los Royuela.

Ese tipejo debe andar metido en algún partido político, red clientelar, lobby o en alguna secta satánica y/o sociedad secreta.


----------



## Bimmer (19 Feb 2020)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Yo
> 
> Tengo mis dudas...
> 
> ...



Sigo esperando la respuesta de la gente a la propuesta que hice : 



Bimmer dijo:


> Consiste en organizarnos para hacer spam en redes sociales de la Policía Nacional y Guardia Civil sobre el Expediente Royuela, de esta manera numerosos funcionarios tendrán noticia de delitos, por lo que si no actúan de oficio y no investigan ni denuncian, cometerían delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, este delito tiene penas de suspensión de empleo público de 6 meses a 2 años. Qué os parece?
> 
> Sé que es muy rocambolesco porque a qué policía particularmente se le denuncia por cometer omisión del deber de perseguir delitos? O se denuncia al ente, al Cuerpo de la Policía Nacional y Guardia Civil? Hay más de 140.000 policías en activo en España..



Si no nos organizamos lo único que haremos será perder el tiempo, el problema que tenemos es que nos creemos que no somos nadie y que no podemos cambiar las cosas a mejor. 

Bastaría con que todos los autónomos y mayoría de PYMES dejasemos de pagar impuestos, en 1 mes el sistema colapsaría y la clase política diría : "Se nos ha acabado el chollo, ya se han organizado y son más que nosotros". 

Mientras cada uno vaya por su lado pues la minoría organizada (clase política, lobby, sociedades secretas, etc) seguirán mofandose y jodiendo a la mayoría desorganizada (los que pagamos impuestos para mantener con privilegios a la chusma de la minoría organizada).


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Feb 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Parece que tienes mucho interés en desacreditar el hilo. Eso es evidente.



L@s conspiranoic@s se desacreditan ell@s mism@s.


----------



## allseeyingeye (19 Feb 2020)

Es que si no se hace limpia desde españa

COMO ESTAIS VIENDO, IGUAL VIENE LA LIMPIA DESDE FUERA

Y POR LO QUE ESTAMOS VIENDO, PUEDE ACABAR SIENDO

_*MAS PEOR

Y MAS INJUSTA*_

*Y MENOS, "JUSTICIA" EN EL SENTIDO PROFUNDO DEL TERMINO *

Y ACABAR PAGANDO LOS QUE ¿MENOS CULPA TIENEN IGUAL? , DE ENTRE LA ESTRUCTURA DE PODER CUTREFUL SOCIATA Y DEMAS

VER A LOS USA. CUYO DEEP STATE HA SIDO EL ORGANIZADOR DE TRAFICO DE DROGAS MUNDIAL MAS CONOCIDO (JUNTO CON OTROS MUCHOS) TILDANDO DE NARCO ESTADOS A LOS MATAILLOS DE LOS BOLIVARIANOS.
es de verdad, casi indignante 


PERO TAMBIEN PUEDEN QUE SEA LA ESTRATEGIA UN POCO CUTRE, QUE SE HAYAN MONTANDO PARA IR DESCABENZANDO AL GOBIERNO DE SOROS - SANCHEZ, LO CUAL TAMPOCO LO JUSTIFICA, PERO BUENO... YO QUE SE..
como estamos viendo ya estan poniendo en la mira al Pablo Iglesias que ha sido el ultimo en llegar, aunque sea como cabeza de puente para luego descabezar al intruso de Pedro Sanchez

Osea que es que eso...

que a mi me parece medio inhusto

si os fijais los ultimos en llegar, con eso de que ya los sectores conservadores lo ven como "bolivarianos"; "ultra comunista" y bla bla bla
ya lo tienen enfilao

y al otro del Abalos o Avalos o como sea, que ni idea cuan "villano" sera y cuanto "deep state" paco o no paco
o cuanto pringao que pasaba por alli y que vale para llegar a Sanchez, lo mismo.


Y de ahi pabajo
DERROICION GUARANTED


----------



## L.RAMOS (19 Feb 2020)

El expediente nº22, (pág 241 y siguientes) un tal Hiroshi Kobayashi, encargo de Monzer Al-Kassar (googlead a este, es una joyita).

Relación de los más de 800 asesinatos del fiscal Mena Álvarez – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Me ha costado encontrarlo pero al parecer era un flautista (¡¿?!).







En la siguiente página se menciona un concierto homenaje y cita la muerte:

Concert en memòria de Hiroshi Kobayashi | La web sense nom

En la nota Mena afirma que este tipo estaba tocando mucho los cojones a Monzer. ¿Cómo puede tocarle los cojones un flautista a un traficante de armas?


----------



## allseeyingeye (19 Feb 2020)

Al trumpetower lo quedan 4 añitos mas casi fijo
osea....

que vayan haciendo planes de futuro los que nieguen estas tramas sin nisiquiera querer investigarlas

por que parece el pronostico meterologico es de 4 añitos mas minimo de investigar / perseguir tramas de esta clase


----------



## allseeyingeye (19 Feb 2020)

hostia que interesante

a ver si va a ser como hanibal lecter el personaje

que se comio al musico de no se orquesta filarmonica

por que desafinaba xDDDD



L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> El expediente nº22, (pág 241 y siguientes) un tal Hiroshi Kobayashi, encargo de Monzer Al-Kassar (googlead a este, es una joyita).
> 
> Relación de los más de 800 asesinatos del fiscal Mena Álvarez – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
> 
> ...


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> El expediente nº22, (pág 241 y siguientes) un tal Hiroshi Kobayashi, encargo de Monzer Al-Kassar (googlead a este, es una joyita).
> 
> Relación de los más de 800 asesinatos del fiscal Mena Álvarez – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
> 
> ...




Pequeña reseña in memoriam que he encontrado

Hiroshi Kobayashi en el viaje sin retorno


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Feb 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pequeña reseña in memoriam que he encontrado
> 
> Hiroshi Kobayashi en el viaje sin retorno



foreros comentando en el blog en tres dos uno...


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> El expediente nº22, (pág 241 y siguientes) un tal Hiroshi Kobayashi, encargo de Monzer Al-Kassar (googlead a este, es una joyita).
> 
> Relación de los más de 800 asesinatos del fiscal Mena Álvarez – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
> 
> ...




Articulo del Pais sobre Al Kassar en el que se nombra su colaboración con el gobierno del PSOE y a Mariando Fdez. Bermejo que fue entrevistado y dijo "no recordar nada del caso". Curioso.

“Soy un muerto viviente”: la actual vida del ‘Príncipe de Marbella’, traficante de armas





Agosto de

1985: Monzer Al Kassar posa en el jardín de su mansión marbellí. A su lado está su esposa, Rajhola, con una hija de la pareja, Momwar, de dos años y medio. El otro hijo, Haifa, de año y medio, está con una de las personas del servicio de los Al Kassar. Tras ellos, parte de las 35 personas de servicio que trabajaban para ellos en su casa de Marbella. Foto: Getty

AITOR MARÍN
10 SEP 2019 - 12:20 CEST


La Marbella de los ochenta era una ciudad de excesos y despendole. De _jet-set,_ políticos aupados al papel cuché por los primeros años de la democracia y, también, de personajes más turbios. Todos, más o menos mezclados, disfrutando de aquellos años locos. David López Canales (Madrid, 1980), periodista español de investigación, dedica a uno de ellos su libro _El traficante_ (La Esfera de los Libros), de reciente aparición. El protagonista de su trabajo es Monzer Al Kassar (Siria, 1945), un hombre que dedicó su vida al tráfico de armas, disfrutó durante más de 20 años de los lujos marbellíes y acabó convirtiéndose en pieza de caza mayor para la DEA (la agencia estadounidense contra las drogas), que lo detuvo en Madrid en 2007 gracias a la colaboración del Gobierno de España. A Al Kassar se le atribuyen turbias intermediaciones e intensas relaciones al más alto nivel en España durante aquellos años.


> “Allí se juntaban 'gunilas'_,_ aristócratas y grandes criminales. Compartían veladas de derroche, de champán y bandejas de alabastro con rayas de cocaína. Esos grandes criminales, de alguna manera, también ayudaron a construir aquella Marbella"



DAVID LÓPEZ CANALES, AUTOR DE 'EL TRAFICANTE'
Al Kassar fue juzgado en EE UU y condenado a 30 años de prisión, pena que cumple actualmente peregrinando de prisión de alta seguridad en prisión de alta seguridad. López Canales, que ya mostró su pericia atraerse la confianza de conocidos presos del sistema yanqui cuando llegó hasta Charles Manson para entrevistarlo para la revista _Vanity Fair,_ ha seguido al sirio en todo este periplo durante cinco largos años de entrevistas a través de mensajes cruzados, ganándose poco a poco su confianza.
Ha sido un proceso complicado y con unas cuantas carambolas. “Llegué a Al Kassar”, explica el autor del libro, “tras una larga entrevista que hice al narco gallego Laureano Oubiña cuando salió de la cárcel. Al Kassar había sido amigo suyo, pero el sirio terminó tendiéndole una trampa. Aquel dato era ya fascinante, daba por sí solo para una película. Y ahí decidí que quería saber más sobre el sirio. Le envié una carta a la cárcel y hemos estado cinco años en comunicación”.
López Canales describe en su libro a Al Kassar, sospechoso, entre otros crímenes, de suministrar armas a terroristas como Abu Abbas (dirigente de la Organización para la Liberación de Palestina (OLP) y cerebro del secuestro en 1985 del _Achille Lauro)_, como un traficante orgulloso y soberbio, un millonario en Marbella con mansión renacentista y aires de grandeza que durante años se creyó intocable.
Tanto es así, que, conocido como el Príncipe de Marbella, hasta tuvo sus escarceos con la prensa del corazón. En agosto de 1985, incluso llegó a recibir a la revista francesa _Paris Match_ en Mifadil, su palacete de aire colonial en la lujosísima urbanización Atalaya del Río Verde, para hacer un reportaje acompañado de su mujer e hijos. Detrás, en una de las fotos tomadas en el jardín, forman una decena de empleados del servicio. “Al Kassar llegó a Marbella a finales de los setenta, de vacaciones, cuando empezaba a emerger esa ciudad de la _jet_ y de la opacidad, y se enamoró del lugar. Empezó a invertir allí y acabó convirtiéndola en su hogar”, explica el autor de _El traficante._





Monzer Al Kassar en una imagen de 2011 tomada en la cárcel de Terre Haute, en Indiana, donde estuvo hasta 2016. El gobierno estadounidense le traslada de cárcel cada cierto tiempo.

Entonces poco importaba a qué se dedicaran los nuevos vecinos, siempre y cuando trajeran dinero fresco y en ingentes cantidades. “Allí se juntaban _gunilas,_ aristócratas y grandes criminales. Compartían veladas de derroche, de champán y bandejas de alabastro con rayas de cocaína. Esos grandes criminales, de alguna manera, también ayudaron a construir aquella Marbella que hoy solo sobrevive en las hemerotecas. El mejor ejemplo, más aún que Al Kassar, era Adnan Khashoggi, el mayor traficante de su tiempo, famoso por las fiestas que daba y a las que todos en aquella Marbella querían ser invitados”, recuerda el periodista. Al Kassar vivía en su palacete marbellí con su mujer, Rajhola, sus dos hijos y hasta 35 asistentes que se ocupaban de cosas de la casa. Hoy, Rajhola sigue viviendo en Marbella, en otra vivienda y lleva una vida discreta.
El libro cuenta con el testimonio en primera persona de Monzer Al Kassar, pero también con otras personas importantes en su vida, desde miembros de la DEA que participaron en la trampa que derivó en su captura, hasta personalidades de la política española de aquella época, como Rafael Vera, quien estuviera a cargo de la seguridad del Estado entre 1984 y 1994 durante los Gobiernos socialistas de Felipe González. En aquellos años, el sirio asegura que fue una pieza clave en algunas operaciones tanto en misiones en el extranjero, desde Líbano a Somalia, compartiendo información, como en la compra de armamento para el Irak de Sadam Husein. “Esta es la gran paradoja del personaje. Su doble, triple o hasta cuádruple cara… Un reconocido traficante de armas que prestaba sus servicios a la policía”, señala el autor de la investigación.
Ha pasado de vivir en una mansión renacentista, con una docena de habitaciones, piscina con forma de trébol de la suerte y un cocinero libanés, a una celda con retrete y un catre de hormigón
La DEA, que tenía conocimiento de esta colaboración, intentó que Al Kassar trabajara también para ellos. Pero este, asegura, se negó. Y eso es lo que desencadenó el plan que, el 7 de junio de 2007, acabó con su vida de lujos y chanchullos al más alto nivel. Una trampa en la que la DEA contó con confidentes e infiltrados y que se desarrolló a espaldas del Gobierno español. “La misión secreta de la DEA fue, de alguna manera, un montaje tan turbio como el propio Al Kassar, o incluso más”, apunta López Canales. “Es un ejemplo perfecto y escandaloso de cómo funciona la diplomacia estadounidense. Presionaron durante meses al Gobierno español para que le entregaran a Al Kassar. Y lo terminaron haciendo, sin lograr nada a cambio. Hoy, políticos de entonces, como los exministros Miguel Ángel Moratinos o *Mariano Fernández Bermejo*, dicen no recordar nada del caso. Yo haría una inspección de Sanidad en el Congreso de los Diputados para ver a qué se debe esta pérdida de memoria colectiva”, ironiza el periodista.
Tras su detención en el aeropuerto de Barajas, Al Kassar fue juzgado en EE UU y condenado a 30 años de cárcel por terrorismo. Ha pasado por cuatro prisiones de alta seguridad y, asegura, ha sufrido diversas torturas a lo largo de esta última década a la sombra. Desde la prisión de Marion, en Illinois, sigue litigando para intentar salir, pero ya ha perdido toda esperanza. Y también 30 kilos de peso, lamenta. “Como él dice, es 'un muerto viviente'. Ha pasado de vivir en una mansión de estilo colonial, con una docena de habitaciones, piscina con forma de trébol de la suerte y un cocinero libanés, a una celda con retrete y un catre de hormigón. Y a comprar comino y otras especias en el supermercado de la cárcel para que el rancho le sepa a árabe y a esa vida perdida”, remacha el autor de _El traficante._


----------



## Otrasvidas (19 Feb 2020)

Lo que no me encaja es que se ponga de relieve que el poder judicial esté hasta las trancas de masones y comunistas,que es un hecho indiscutible,pero se hayan dejado el cabo sueldo de no infiltrar en la misma medida a las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado y las Fuerzas Armadas,fundamentales para evitar golpes de Estado.


----------



## corto maltes (19 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> El expediente nº22, (pág 241 y siguientes) un tal Hiroshi Kobayashi, encargo de Monzer Al-Kassar (googlead a este, es una joyita).
> 
> Relación de los más de 800 asesinatos del fiscal Mena Álvarez – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
> 
> ...



O suspendía a su hija en el conservatorio o se follaba a su mujer, que hay gente que lleva muy mal eso de los cuernos.. es lo que tiene fiarse de la parienta..

Papa el profe de flauta me tiene manía.. Ambrosio llama a Mena que aquí hay un hijo de puta que ya me está tocando mucho los cojones..

Ruiz, organiza eliminación física de un peligroso flautista...


----------



## allseeyingeye (19 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> El expediente nº22, (pág 241 y siguientes) un tal Hiroshi Kobayashi, encargo de Monzer Al-Kassar (googlead a este, es una joyita).
> 
> Relación de los más de 800 asesinatos del fiscal Mena Álvarez – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
> 
> ...




he cotilleao un poco y joder

es que hay dos kilotones de "HIROSI KOBAYASHI"

desde dueños de restaurantes

hasta tios que han criticado los roles de genero en la religion tradicion religiosa budista 


pasando por la mitica escena de "Sospechos Habituales" xD


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Feb 2020)

Este Al Kassar es un elemento. Parece que "colaboró" en la investigación del 11M


----------



## Lady Victoria (19 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Entiendo que pongas en duda mi relato, estás en tu derecho, claro que sí que se rebajó la cantidad incautada, de otra forma no hubiera tenido lugar la sentencia tan benévola, lo digo en mi relato. En mi relato no cito alguna cosa, pero el ex de mi amiga, GC creemos que fue quien perpetró la encerrona, por múltiples motivos que no voy a comentar , tampoco creas que las drogas que incautan las destruyen o cosa por el estilo, destruyen una parte y el resto la venden y no digo que sea siempre así, pero en muchos casos.
> 
> Si te pillan con las manos en la masa, es decir con dos kgs. de coca en tu domicilio, eres traficante sí o sí .
> 
> Allá tú con tus dudas sobre mi relato, me es indiferente que se crea en ello, no gano nada con ello y es un tema para mí superado y olvidado.



Yo quiero que cuentes aquello que has mencionado que te sucedió en el 90_91... Cambiando datos por supuesto para que te sientas más segura. Me puede la curiosidad......


----------



## Lady Victoria (19 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Sigo esperando la respuesta de la gente a la propuesta que hice :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bimmer, tienes muy buenas intenciones pero te veo impaciente... Creo que no es el momento de organizarse ni de proponer actos concretos (aún). Sí que es tiempo de ver la verdad, de aprender, compartir, formarse, investigar, sacar conclusiones, apoyar económicamente al que contribuye a expandir esta información llegado el caso. 

Hay tiempo. Tranquilo. Estamos en la primera fase. Incluso los que nos consideramos inquietos o despiertos tenemos aún mucho por madurar, por digerir. 

De verdad que en unos años yo me apunto a tu propuesta de dejar de pagar impuestos, pero de momento estamos, en mi opinión, "empezando la carrera" (por poner un símil con el sistema educativo). Démonos 5 años, que tampoco es tanto, y con ese conocimiento acumulado, esa experiencia y esa madurez, entonces sí podremos proponer algo sólido. 

5 años. Hace nada era 2015 y dios, cuánto hemos crecido desde entonces. En 2025 la verdad será mucho más de dominio público, y nosotros personas más despiertas aún. 

Paciencia......


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Feb 2020)

Y otra cosa curiosa con la que me encontrado. Parece que el testaferro de AL Kassar era un tal Ignacio Purcell "Mena". ¿Mera coincidencia o tendrán un parentesco lejano? Posiblemente sea una simple coincidencia, pero vamos resulta curioso.

Expulsan del país al supuesto testaferro en Mendoza de Al Kassar - Mendoza Post

El supuesto testaferro de Monzer Al Kassar opera en Argentina | Juan Gasparini

Cayó un financista vinculado a Al-Kassar por estafas en Mendoza - Mendoza Post

En esta página hay mucha información de este "nuevo" mena:

La andanzas del chileno Ignacio Purcell Mena en España y Argentina, siguiendo las huellas del narcoterrorista sirio Monzer Al Kassar | Juan Gasparini

Curiosamente también, parece que su base de operaciones, como economista, es Barcelona:

https://www.linkedin.com/in/ignacio-purcell-mena
Ignacio Purcell Mena: Noticias Bancarias Mundiales


----------



## NAKURA HAMAMI (19 Feb 2020)

Por quitar hierro al asunto hoy me he sentido inspirado o pirado, vete tú a saber, y he querido hacer un resumen-homenaje a estas mas de cien páginas creadas por todos nosotros:

Renko un día encontró 
un tema incalificable 
un shock, una hecatombe 
así que un hilo creó 
por liberar su estupor 
y calmar la mala sangre . 
que con aquello llegó.

Otros fuimos descubriendo 
el caso por otros medios 
y acabamos coincidiendo 
a este hilo conductor 
cada cual lo hizo a su modo 
cada cual fue su mentor.

Cien páginas llenan el foro 
con aportaciones varias 
casi todas son sinceras 
y muy pocas extraviadas 
estas cantan ya de lejos 
y se ve por quien cabalgan


Casi todo el mundo cree
que los Royuela no fallan
tienen demasiados datos
documentos que lo avalan
sus vídeos son mas bien cutres
mas su contenido...balas.

Su diana está muy clara 
todo el sistema que estalla
jueces, sicarios, forenses,
políticos, masones... mafia.
Mientras, de cientos de nombres
nadie pone una demanda

Como una mancha de aceite 
se multiplican las voces 
las que los medios aún callan
pero este barco no encalla
no hay iceberg que lo hunda
a internet ya no lo paran.


En este hilo hay algunos 
que han intentado frenarlo
huelen a raro y a rancio
sus informes son basura 
para tapar este caso
son solo voz de su amo 
con muy poco resultado

Ya todos los conocemos
y no les hacemos caso
ni siquiera contestamos
y lo que mas nos extraña
es que no gustándoles el hilo 
¿ Por qué están aquí acaso ?

Parece que están comprados
por aquellos delatados
tienen que hacer el "trabajo"
con muy poco resultado
porque ya ni los leemos
nada mas los ignoramos.

Agradecer quiero a todos
los empeños aportados
esperando que a mas tiempo
vaya habiendo resultados.
Son solo unos malos versos
que habrá a quien le hayan gustado.


----------



## Debunker (19 Feb 2020)

Lady Victoria dijo:


> Yo quiero que cuentes aquello que has mencionado que te sucedió en el 90_91... Cambiando datos por supuesto para que te sientas más segura. Me puede la curiosidad......




No puedo, no lo sabe ni mis familiares más allegados, como para colgarlo en internet


----------



## cagabandurrias (20 Feb 2020)

Talskubilos dijo:


> L@s conspiranoic@s se desacreditan ell@s mism@s.



Y los Ex fiscales a los que se les acusa de más de mil asesinatos y no se querellan se autodesacreditan mucho más.

Espero que te paguen con cacahuetes Premium de buena calidad por defender a Mena.


----------



## Uritorco (20 Feb 2020)

Otro de los "socios" de Al Kassar en Marbella, fallecido recientemente.

Judah Binstock, el todopoderoso «fantasma» que compró Marbella


----------



## Uritorco (20 Feb 2020)

Hace tiempo se abrio un hilo sobre ambos personajes:

Muere Judah Binstock, otro Gran Mafioso en La Sombra


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Espero que te paguen con cacahuetes Premium de buena calidad por defender a Mena.



Yo no defiendo a nadie, pero gente como Rafapal, Iker Jiménez y cía. no tienen ninguna credibilidad.


----------



## L.RAMOS (20 Feb 2020)

Talskubilos dijo:


> Yo no defiendo a nadie, pero gente como Rafapal, Iker Jiménez y cía. no tienen ninguna credibilidad.



Precisamente por eso se permite que hablan todos ellos de este caso, es una forma de mantener controlado el fuego. Iker Jiménez aún no lo ha mentado y dudo que lo haga.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> En la nota Mena afirma que este tipo estaba tocando mucho los cojones a Monzer. ¿Cómo puede tocarle los cojones un flautista a un traficante de armas?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 235730



Esta supuesta transcripción no demuestra nada, porque cualquiera la puede haber escrito. ¡Qué fácil es tomarle el pelo a la gente!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Espero que te paguen con cacahuetes Premium de buena calidad por defender a Mena.



Afirmaciones extraordinarias requieren pruebas extraordinarias.


----------



## L.RAMOS (20 Feb 2020)

Talskubilos dijo:


> Esta supuesta transcripción no demuestra nada, porque cualquiera la puede haber escrito. ¡Qué fácil es tomarle el pelo a la gente!



Hay cientos de notas manuscritas y pruebas periciales de caligrafía.


----------



## cagabandurrias (20 Feb 2020)

Talskubilos dijo:


> Yo no defiendo a nadie, pero gente como Rafapal, Iker Jiménez y cía. no tienen ninguna credibilidad.



Claro, claro...ellos no merecen ninguna credibilidad...la merece el Ex Fiscal Mena, a quién acusan de ordenar más de 1000 asesinatos y calla y se esconde como una puta.

Estás defendiendo algo indefendible.


----------



## cagabandurrias (20 Feb 2020)

Talskubilos dijo:


> Afirmaciones extraordinarias requieren pruebas extraordinarias.



Espero que los cacahuetes que te pagan por lo menos sean garrapiñados.

El Estamento Judicial, la Fiscalía, la Abogacía del Estado, el Gobierno, los acusados públicamente...todos callan como putas.


----------



## renko (20 Feb 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> he cotilleao un poco y joder
> 
> es que hay dos kilotones de "HIROSI KOBAYASHI"
> 
> ...



Es el flautista que ponían antes. Coinciden las fechas de la muerte.

En uno de los enlaces que se pusieron más atrás pone que ese Kobayashi era marinero o navegante aparte de músico. Podría ser que tuviera una embarcación de recreo relativamente grande y se dedicara a transportar en ella algo para Al-Kassar.

Al-Kassar se cargaba mayormente a colaboradores y socios cuando ya le dejaban de ser útiles. Todo para eliminar gente que supiera de sus tejemanejes, aunque fueran "amigos". Hay más casos de estos que de enemigos o rivales propiamente dichos.

Un ejemplo es el ex presidente del COE Alfonso Goyeneche, que también era traficante de armas y eran socios en algún negocio de ello.

También pudiera ser que algún ex colaborador pasase a chantajearlo o amenazarlo con sacar trapos sucios y deciera cargárselo.

Vaya mundillo de hdp..... y todos acaban mal a la larga o a la corta. El karma es implacable


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> El Estamento Judicial, la Fiscalía, la Abogacía del Estado, el Gobierno, los acusados públicamente...todos callan como putas.



Será que no se toman en serio semejante parida.


----------



## renko (20 Feb 2020)

El primero que se enriquecía era él. No tanto como Mena, evidentemente, pero tenía también millones en cuentas fuera de España. En los mismos paraisos fiscales y bancos que Mena.
Compró muchas propiedades en Francia, igual que Mena también. De hecho fue en las mismas fechas. Lo hicieron juntos.

No se puede decir que Ruiz fuera subalterno de Mena realmente. *Eran socios*. Uno indicaba los trabajos a hacer y el otro los ejecutaba o los mandaba ejecutar a su equipo. De hecho probablemente Ruiz actuó directamente en pocos de los 1136 asesinatos. La mayoría imagino que los efectuaban miembros de su equipo de GC, el equipo de PN de Peña, o los confidentes que tenía a sueldo (y que luego se cargaron al jubilarse Mena)

De hecho Ruiz sabía los motivos de cada asesinato. Mena se lo especificaba sin secretos en sus comunicaciones. Si la orden venía de la cúpula del Psoe, Mena se lo decía. Le contaba que su hija le daba a la coca. Incluso le ordenó darla una paliza y si se la cargaba, no había problema. Sabía los sesinatos que venian de encargos familiares, los de Al-Kassar y sus motivos....... Ruiz lo sabia TODO al detalle.

*Ese nivel de confianza con Mena solo me puede indicar que Ruiz pertenecía también a la masonería*. Es ya dentro de esas obediencias que uno adquiere esos niveles de asociación y vínculo. Hay que pensar que la masonería es una secta que fraterniza a sus miembros y a la causa al nivel de hermanos, valga la redundancia. Todos sus miembros quedan imbuidos del más extremo secretismo y fidelidad a la logia y a sus superiores. Prestan unos juramentos que les vinculan de por vida y bajo pena de muerte si los traicionan ocuentan sus secretos. Solo así se entiende que Mena no tuviera secretos para Ruiz.

El PN Juan Manuel Garcia Peña también pienso que sería masón por lo mismo.


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Hay cientos de notas manuscritas y pruebas periciales de caligrafía.



cuanto cuesta una prueba pericial de caligrafía?
quien las ha pagado?
que peritos las han hecho?
de donde han sacado manuscritos originales para comparar?
están autentificadas?


----------



## renko (20 Feb 2020)

No importa la graduación. Lo importante es la responsabilidad real y su consideración en la logía, que es su verdadera obediencia. Estoy seguro de que Ruiz prefería ser sargento ganando el pastizal que ganaba, que ser coronel con el sueldo oficial solo.

Un jefe de sicarios debe ser relativamente joven y es un puesto muy muy valorado por sus superiores. Es clave. Es un trabajo que exige máxima fidelidad y también máxima profesionalidad y eficacia. No cualquiera puede hacerlo con ese nivel de exigencia.

El de Ruiz es un rol que encaja perfectamente en la masonería, que es satanista y promueve la cultura de la muerte en las sociedades modernas (aborto,eutanasia....). De hecho este perfil de assassins tienen mucha jerarquía en las logias que realizan sacrificios y rituales de sangre. Son considerados sacerdotes oficiantes, y eso es mucho nivel.

Tenemos que ser conscientes que hablar de masonería en altos grados, son palabras mayores. Entran en juego los rituales de sacrificio, magia negra, ocultismo, espiritismo con "entidades" ..... lo más chungo y perverso que os podais imaginar (Alcasser, bar España es todo eso)..... y esa gente es la que ocupa el poder.


----------



## renko (20 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> No importa la graduación. Lo importante es la responsabilidad real y su consideración en la logía, que es su verdadera obediencia. Estoy seguro de que Ruiz prefería ser sargento ganando el pastizal que ganaba, que ser coronel con el sueldo oficial solo.
> 
> Un jefe de sicarios debe ser relativamente joven y es un puesto muy muy valorado por sus superiores. Es clave. Es un trabajo que exige máxima fidelidad y también máxima profesionalidad y eficacia. No cualquiera puede hacerlo con ese nivel de exigencia.
> 
> ...



Por cierto, la orden jesuita es la que controla a la masonería internacional, por si alguien no lo sabe.


----------



## renko (20 Feb 2020)

La fiscalía es la que manda sobre la policía judicial. Mena era fiscal jefe.

La masonería está infiltrada en todas partes. El ejercito y la policia deberían ser los primeros sitios donde parte el bacalao. Los mandos policiales y militares deben ser casi todos masones también.
Por otro lado está el CNI, que está petado de GC y también militares formados en Estado Mayor e inteligencia. La mayoria de agentes del CNI que no son confidentes, son Guardias Civiles. Es probable que Ruiz provenga y haya sido formado en ese ámbito.
Luego es cuestión de que lo destinen donde "interese." a las órdenes de algún hermano fraterno.


----------



## renko (20 Feb 2020)

La masonería, por estar infiltrada, lo está hasta en el Vaticano:


----------



## Lord Vader (20 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ojito que se especula que van a hacer una cuarta entrega de Matrix, a ver qué nos cuentan...


----------



## Jony (20 Feb 2020)




----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Es el flautista que ponían antes. Coinciden las fechas de la muerte.
> 
> En uno de los enlaces que se pusieron más atrás pone que ese Kobayashi era marinero o navegante aparte de músico. Podría ser que tuviera una embarcación de recreo relativamente grande y se dedicara a transportar en ella algo para Al-Kassar.
> 
> ...



Renko, como el tema de las victimas lo veo muy complicado, además de que se puede generar mucha inquietud en una familia, se me ocurrió que a lo mejor una posibilidad era contactar con AL Kassar. Mandarle una carta anónima a la prisión de EEUU ( supongo no será dificil de localizar porque ha dado muchas entrevistas) explicándole lo de los papeles y conminándole a decir la verdad. A cambio de la salvación de su alma, que no es poco. Él es mahometano, y a lo mejor ahora que ya es viejo y ve el final cerca, amen que no va a salir de la cárcel en mucho tiempo le hacen reflexionar... ¿Quien sabe? Dios escribe recto con renglones torcidos.

Además el gobierno español se lavó las manos cuando le extraditaron, y eso que tenía también la nacionalidad española, por lo que supongo les tendrá ganas... ¿quien sabe?


----------



## Tacañete (20 Feb 2020)

Quien


cagabandurrias dijo:


> Y los Ex fiscales a los que se les acusa de más de mil asesinatos y no se querellan se autodesacreditan mucho más.
> 
> Espero que te paguen con cacahuetes Premium de buena calidad por defender a Mena.



¡Quien sabe!, igual los cacahuetes se los pagamos todos en forma de sueldo a funcionario público en la cuesta de las perdices.


----------



## Tacañete (20 Feb 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Este Al Kassar es un elemento. Parece que "colaboró" en la investigación del 11M



De aquí si que saldría un buena serie, ¡mucho mejor que Narcos!. Pero claro, para eso tienen que caer los manejantes de Pablo Escobar, y parece que para eso aún falta, además de que aparezca alguien con cojones que conozca la historia y quiera contarla.


----------



## renko (20 Feb 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Renko, como el tema de las victimas lo veo muy complicado, además de que se puede generar mucha inquietud en una familia, se me ocurrió que a lo mejor una posibilidad era contactar con AL Kassar. Mandarle una carta anónima a la prisión de EEUU ( supongo no será dificil de localizar porque ha dado muchas entrevistas) explicándole lo de los papeles y conminándole a decir la verdad. A cambio de la salvación de su alma, que no es poco. Él es mahometano, y a lo mejor ahora que ya es viejo y ve el final cerca, amen que no va a salir de la cárcel en mucho tiempo le hacen reflexionar... ¿Quien sabe? Dios escribe recto con renglones torcidos.
> 
> Además el gobierno español se lavó las manos cuando le extraditaron, y eso que tenía también la nacionalidad española, por lo que supongo les tendrá ganas... ¿quien sabe?



Vale, es buena idea.
Es importante que en la carta le pongamos nuestra dirección y resto de datos personales por si nos quiere responder directamente de puño y letra. Seguro que lo agradece.
Es más, le daría también los datos y direcciones de varios familiares por si su carta no nos llega. Padres, hermanos, novia..... por ejemplo.

Es tan buena idea que acabo de mandarsela. No he podido esperar más.


----------



## Bimmer (20 Feb 2020)

Lady Victoria dijo:


> Bimmer, tienes muy buenas intenciones pero te veo impaciente... Creo que no es el momento de organizarse ni de proponer actos concretos (aún). Sí que es tiempo de ver la verdad, de aprender, compartir, formarse, investigar, sacar conclusiones, apoyar económicamente al que contribuye a expandir esta información llegado el caso.
> 
> Hay tiempo. Tranquilo. Estamos en la primera fase. Incluso los que nos consideramos inquietos o despiertos tenemos aún mucho por madurar, por digerir.
> 
> ...



Discrepo, no hay tiempo, ya es muy tarde. Os habéis fijado en la Agenda 2030? Para mí es la mayor tapadera jamás creada, intuyo que si todo sigue su curso va a ser la implantación del nuevo orden mundial con la llegada del gobierno único mundial, el cual va a ser apoyado por la mayoría de la gente.

Mi teoría : Los gobiernos en algún momento dejarán de usar los chemtrails (artículo 3 del *Real Decreto 849/1986, de 11 de abril* / BOE.es - Documento consolidado BOE-A-1986-10638 ) En ese momento, la gente que más tiempo pasa en la calle dejará de estar afectada por una posible sustancia similar a la burundanga que anula entre otras cosas la voluntad, por lo que dejarán de quejarse para pasar a la acción y no sólo eso, si no que dejarán de estar dormidos y dejarán de lado las banalidades de su día a día, darán prioridad en importancia a lo que merece tenerla, como este tipo de noticias : 

Niña de 12 años violada por 6 MENAS : 

La Manada de Azuqueca, silenciada durante un año

7 MENAS roban, agreden y arrojan al río a un discapacitado : 

Detenidos 7 jóvenes por el intento de homicidio de una persona con discapacidad, a quien tiraron al río Segura

Ante la frustración de la gente por no haber dado la importancia que requieren noticias como esas dos mencionadas, y en parte haber sido cómplices con su inacción y silencio, se revelarán como nunca lo han hecho en sus vidas y MENA que vean, MENA al que chafarán la cabeza sin mediar palabra, e irá continúamente a más y peor en toda Europa, produciéndose guerras raciales que por supuesto ganarían los nativos europeos pero que cesaría con la llegada del gobierno único mundial y la restauración de los chemtrails.

La masa enloquecida es muy manipulable, sumado al efecto de nuevo de los chemtrails, la mayoría de la gente aceptaría este gobierno único mundial el cuál traería la "paz" y establecería leyes que protegerían aún más a los musulmanes y perjudicarían aún más a los nativos europeos, para que con el paso de los años los musulmanes fuesen número equilibrado y/o superior al de los nativos europeos, dándose en esta situación otra nueva guerra racial la cuál esta vez no sería cesada, Europa sería conquistada por los musulmanes y todo esto porque así lo quieren los poderes fácticos / sociedades secretas / la élite financiera.

Hay que tener en cuenta que un Rothschild desde pequeño sabe que tiene la vida resuelta, para un Rothschild de 18 años conducir el Ferrari más caro y nuevo es lo normal, esa gente vive en su burbuja y están cansados de lujos por lo que se entretienen jugando a ser Dios, con sus acciones y decisiones modifican la historia, se les ha antojado arurinar Europa como igual en el siglo XXII se les antoja convertir a África en una potencia económica.

Es mi teoría y el rumbo que intuyo que va a tomar Europa. Respecto al gobierno único mundial, el caos se producirá en Europa pero servirá como un justificante para el resto de continentes para que acepten este gobierno pues al que se niegue le podrán reprochar un : "Quieres que nos ocurra lo mismo que a Europa?".


----------



## Bimmer (20 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Vale, es buena idea.
> Es importante que en la carta le pongamos nuestra dirección y resto de datos personales por si nos quiere responder directamente de puño y letra. Seguro que lo agradece.
> Es más, le daría también los datos y direcciones de varios familiares por si su carta no nos llega. Padres, hermanos, novia..... por ejemplo.
> 
> Es tan buena idea que acabo de mandarsela. No he podido esperar más.



Avisa de que es ironía porque usted propuso que contactáramos con un pez gordo multimillonario que tiene un bufete de abogados...



Qué te parece la propuesta que hice? Es rocambolesco pero viable, hacemos spam sobre el Expediente Royuela en el Instagram, Twitter y Facebook de la Policía Nacional y Guardia Civil. Una vez creada la asociación de víctimas por los Royuela, si la policía no actúa de oficio y persigue el delito, desde ahí denunciamos todos al ente de la Policia Nacional y Guardia Civil o a policías en concreto (esta es la parte rocambolesca), los denunciamos por delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos e incurren en penas de suspensión de cargo público de entre 6 meses y 2 años.


Alguna idea mejor? O vamos a seguir marujeando en este hilo sin hacer nada?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2020)

Tacañete dijo:


> ¡Quien sabe!, igual los cacahuetes se los pagamos todos en forma de sueldo a funcionario público en la cuesta de las perdices.



Expediente Royuela es un buen título de novela negra o serie de TV.


----------



## muchachito (20 Feb 2020)

Martin Lock dijo:


> No se el nombre de la hija de Mena, la podria buscar por redes sociales y llamarla por telefono grabando toda la conversacion, para dejarlo por aqui como una version mas que de ella respecto al psicotico de su padre.



no se refiere a la hija de Mena, sino a la tal Allegret, hija del "asesinado" (creo...)


----------



## Bimmer (20 Feb 2020)

Por casualidad : ¿Alguien de aquí conoce a Jesús Candel y Mario Diez?

Candel ha calumniado a Mario Diez, pese a que eran amigos y luchaban contra la misma causa : corrupción. Candel no retira lo dicho, Diez ha ido al juzgado de paz para resolverlo amistosamente pero Candel se ha negado.

Diez se ha querellado contra Candel. Se ha querellado con alguien que fue su amigo y el cuál no le ha acusado de ordenar asesinar a más de 1.000 personas como es el caso de los Royuela contra Mena, este último no se ha querellado contra los Royuela.


----------



## Demodé (20 Feb 2020)

Talskubilos dijo:


> Expediente Royuela es un buen título de novela negra o serie de TV.



Qué actor podría hacer de Royuela, deberíamos engordar a nuestros mejores mimbres, como Antonio Banderas por ejemplo?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> El Grupo Planeta es un nido de masones.



Igual que Burbuja es un nido de fachas y tarados varios.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Feb 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Sería interesante fusionar todos los hilos de The Royuela Files. Lo importante es que todo Burbuja comprenda el alcance de lo acaecido.



Vamos, esparcir el bulo a los cuatro vientos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Demasiado elaborado para ser mentira, no te parece ??? Creo que no has visto suficientes videos todavía. De todas formas con 10 minutos de visionado ya ves que esta gente no miente si tienes un mínimo de intuición. Son cutres, improvisan, el sonido y la edicion es pésima,* pero dicen la puta verdad*


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> No seáis inocentes, haced caso al refranero español : "Piensa mal y acertarás". Individuos como ese sujeto no son simples adoctrinados por el sistema que cada vez que dicen algo demuestran la discapacidad racional que padecen, tipejos como ese sujeto son los mismos criminales que llevan las riendas de este sistema corrupto y gozan con el caos y la confrontación entre la gente, fijaros en todos sus mensajes en este hilo, no es que no se lo crea y argumente en base a ello, es que directamente se burla de dos señores que piden que se investiguen más de 1.100 asesinatos como son los Royuela.



¿Cuentas también los abortos practicados en la clínica del Dr. Morín (menudo apellido)?


----------



## vayafuturo (21 Feb 2020)

Después de haber leído los comentarios y haber visto varios de los videos y demás, hay dos cosas que no hilo con independencia de que sean auténticos o no los documentos…

1.-¿Como comenzó la inquina u odio entre Royuela y Mena? Es decir en qué momento de la historia se produce el primer ataque entre ellos? Parece ser que es cuando comienza a trabajar como subastero, pero no se el detalle concreto para que surja la obsesión mutua…todo esto debió suceder mucho antes del fallecimiento del hijo pero no comprendo como debió ser…

2.-Otra cosa que se me escapa, es porque, si Mena tiene tanto poder y sabía que Royuela tenía esos documentos, no obro con más contundencia contra él hasta rescatar los documentos. Según se percibe de la historia es intocable y podía haber hecho cualquier cosa para evitar la distribución publica como ha sucedido….nose…., que os parece?


----------



## Debunker (21 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> cuanto cuesta una prueba pericial de caligrafía?
> quien las ha pagado?
> que peritos las han hecho?
> de donde han sacado manuscritos originales para comparar?
> están autentificadas?




Si acabaras de entrar en el foro, lo entendería, pero llevas ya tiempo y además opinando. Ahora se te ocurre hacer esas preguntas? Si hubieras entrado en la web de royuela o atendido a algunos de los vídeos existentes, esas preguntas no tendrían razón de ser porque ya te habrían sido contestadas.

*cuanto cuesta una prueba pericial de caligrafía?*

No se si está en en la web de Royuela porque no me ha parecido de interés buscarlo, una prueba caligráfica de textos puede costar entre 800 y 1.000 €, pecata minuta para lo que pagaron los royuelas, según ellos, de eso como puedes comprender no hay pruebas, 80.000 € por la documentación que había en la clínica Morín. Eso no es dinero para los royuelas y en su web dice que naturalmente ellos pagaron esas pruebas y eligieron quien las hacía, por supuesto fuera de España y de reconocido prestigio. 

*que peritos las han hecho?*

Las pruebas periciales están colgadas en la web de royuela, están hechas en el exterior de España, en Dinamarca y Francia, tienen dirección, teléfono , correo electrónico etc. puedes dirigirte a ellas y preguntar si es cierto que hicieron las pruebas caligráficas que cuelgan en la web royuela, simple, preguntar si ese documento es real y emitido por ellos. 

*de donde han sacado manuscritos originales para comparar?*

Eso es lo más fácil e incluso barato, como hablamos de judicatura solo necesitas un funcionario que te las proporcione o tener acceso a cualquier expediente, un abogado defensor tiene ese derecho si el expediente no es secreto y encontrarán notas manuscristas tanto de jueces como de fiscales pero vamos te puedes remontar a notas de estudiantes o de cualquier enseñanza que haya impartido el personaje en cuestión. La letra es como el ADN o la huella digital, no es posible manipularla, copiarla o falsificarla, la firma que no son tantas letras, un texto es peor , tiene valor jurídico en todo el mundo y en todos los abecedarios por la extrema dificultad para falsificarla. Se puede aparentemente falsificar pero si se hace un estudio caligráfico se descubre el pastel. 

En resumidas cuentas tú no has entrado en la web de los royuelas , por qué opinas sobre lo que no conoces?


----------



## renko (21 Feb 2020)

vayafuturo dijo:


> Después de haber leído los comentarios y haber visto varios de los videos y demás, hay dos cosas que no hilo con independencia de que sean auténticos o no los documentos…
> 
> 1.-¿Como comenzó la inquina u odio entre Royuela y Mena? Es decir en qué momento de la historia se produce el primer ataque entre ellos? Parece ser que es cuando comienza a trabajar como subastero, pero no se el detalle concreto para que surja la obsesión mutua…todo esto debió suceder mucho antes del fallecimiento del hijo pero no comprendo como debió ser…
> 
> 2.-Otra cosa que se me escapa, es porque, si Mena tiene tanto poder y sabía que Royuela tenía esos documentos, no obro con más contundencia contra él hasta rescatar los documentos. Según se percibe de la historia es intocable y podía haber hecho cualquier cosa para evitar la distribución publica como ha sucedido….nose…., que os parece?




1.- En esta movida el principal trasfondo es político/ideológico. Mena montó este tinglado a instancias de la cúpula del PSOE. Montaron un CNI paralelo con él al mando, digamos.
Mena (y Jimenez Viillarejo, su mentor) viene de Bandera Roja y el PSUC, osea, que proviene del ámbito de la ultra izquierda (aunque forrándose a través del crimen y llevando sus millones de euros a paraisos fiscales)
.... y Royuela viene de la ultraderecha más militante. Perteneció a la Guardia de Franco y cometía pequeños actos de sabotaje contra actos de la izquierda.
El punto donde se encuentran Mena y Royuela son los juzgados. Uno por ser fiscal y el otro por ser subastero, profesión que le hacía un habitual de estos, y donde conocía a muchos funcionarios que allí trabajaban.

El punto de inflexión es la muerte inducida por sobredosis del hijo de Royuela por parte de un GC que traficaba y estaba adscrito a la policia judicial al mando de la fiscalía. Mena no es que ordenara ese supuesto asesinato, pero si lo encubrió, por tanto, era conocedor de todo. Royuela descubrió que Mena lo sabía y lo encubrió

2.- Royuela cuenta que han intentado matarlo unas 5 veces. Ha contado en sus videos alguno de esos intentos.
Intentaron secuestrarlo para cargárselo logrando zafarse. Le metieron un veneno en un café y estuvo 6 meses entre la vida y la muerte..... Se ha salvado de milagro. La verdad es que ha tenido mucha suerte en esto, además de que el destino ha puesto en sus manos esta documentación de su archienemigo.
Sus contactos en juzgados y policia (por vinculos ideológicos) le han ayudado mucho.

Los documentos originales del archivo de Mena y que ahora tiene Royuela* están escondidos en un sitio indeterminado de Francia.* Royuela pagó 80.000 euros por conseguirlos aprovechando el registro a la clinica de Morín cuando fue denunciado por abortos ilegales y donde se encontraban guardados. Se enteró que todo eso estaba ahí por el chivatazo de un hermano de la mujer de Morín, vinculado a la ultraderecha como él.

Más o menos es así.


----------



## Debunker (21 Feb 2020)

vayafuturo dijo:


> Después de haber leído los comentarios y haber visto varios de los videos y demás, hay dos cosas que no hilo con independencia de que sean auténticos o no los documentos…
> 
> 1.-¿Como comenzó la inquina u odio entre Royuela y Mena? Es decir en qué momento de la historia se produce el primer ataque entre ellos? Parece ser que es cuando comienza a trabajar como subastero, pero no se el detalle concreto para que surja la obsesión mutua…todo esto debió suceder mucho antes del fallecimiento del hijo pero no comprendo como debió ser…
> 
> 2.-Otra cosa que se me escapa, es porque, si Mena tiene tanto poder y sabía que Royuela tenía esos documentos, no obro con más contundencia contra él hasta rescatar los documentos. Según se percibe de la historia es intocable y podía haber hecho cualquier cosa para evitar la distribución publica como ha sucedido….nose…., que os parece?




Yo te contesto lo que yo creo que, necesariamente no tiene que ser la verdad, es solo mi opinión.

*A tu pregunta 1)* El Royuela padre era falangista declarado y sirvió a Franco en su servicio de inteligencia, hablamos de la "transición" , el PSOE iba a por todas en esos años, había que desmantelar todas las estructuras del franquismo, se cargaron sin compasión a Suarez y desmantelaron la UCD y eso no por franquistas sino por no ser lo suficiente de izquierdas. Contra los franquistas la guerra fue encarnizada. Es a partir de ahí, es decir de la persecución que sufrió Royuela padre por el PSOE por ser quién era, lo cuenta él, que se dedico a las subastas. Como sabes las subastas se hacen en los juzgados, así que en los juzgados siguieron persiguiéndole con múltiples encontronazos con la fiscalía porque era Mena el fiscal que les denunciaba y perseguía por irregularidades en las subastas y la cosa fue subiendo de tono hasta crear un odio asesino entre ambos, cada uno con sus armas. 

*A tu pregunta 2)* Royuela cuenta que esos documentos los obtiene por un chivatazo de un familiar del Dr. Morin , dichos documentos estaban guardados en una habitación acorazada de la clínica Morín y cuando la clínica es denunciada, por abortos ilegales de hasta 7 meses, por un medio danés que hace un reportaje de cámara oculta que da la vuelta por toda Europa, la jueza que instruye el caso ordena el registros de la clínica y Mena da orden de que saquen la documentación y la quemen, pero en vez de quemarla se la ofecen y venden a Royuela por 80.000 €, dicha documentación la trasladan a Francia a lugar seguro. Como puedes comprender Mena no se entera de esta maniobra, al contrario le notifican que la documentación la han quemado según sus órdenes y es cuando Royuela comienza a hacerle denuncias de todo tipo que se entera , Royuela le había puesto en graves aprietos en 2006 sin tantas denuncias como tiene ahora y Mena pide auxilio a los suyos y ZP le recomienda que se jubile para huir de la quema. Y ahí queda todo hasta ahora.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Si acabaras de entrar en el foro, lo entendería, pero llevas ya tiempo y además opinando. Ahora se te ocurre hacer esas preguntas? Si hubieras entrado en la web de royuela o atendido a algunos de los vídeos existentes, esas preguntas no tendrían razón de ser porque ya te habrían sido contestadas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



en efecto, ni he entrado ni me he leido todo el hilo.
si quereis convencer de algo extraordinario teneis que colgar pruebas extraordinarias.
no soy yo quien tiene que escribir a los traductores.
sois vosotros los que, como he dicho varias veces, teneis que elegir un caso que veais claro y desmenuzarlo.
es decir, buscad UNA traducción y a ver quien la ha hecho y en base a que manuscrito adjunto se hizo.


----------



## shambalian (21 Feb 2020)

Llevo horas de visionado del canal de los Royuela y mi conclusión es que es la mayor movida de la que he sido testigo en Internet desde su creación, hechos tan graves, tan concretos, con nombres y apellidos y vaya que nombres y apellidos a veces.
Todo, absolutamente todo parece indicar que el expediente es auténtico cosa que por otro lado casi nadie duda ya. 

¿Que va a pasar? ¿Suicidarán a Mena o lo morirán para que al no haber posibilidad de prueba caligráfica quede todo en una suposición incomprobable? Está claro que se podrían hacer cientos de diligencias más aunque Mena no estuviera pero supongo que lo pondrían de excusa.

Creo que lo que va a pasar es que esto se va a quedar en un secreto a voces por más escandaloso que sea, que sólo lo conocerá parte de la población y otra parte no y otra parte seguirá votando al PSOE  aunque votar visto lo visto ¿de que coño vale? Ni se hace el recuento de las actas ni Vox lo denuncia, estamos vendidos a esta gentuza y nos han colado una nueva disidencia controlada pero esta vez por la derecha.

Interesante ver por otro lado que aquello de "conspiraciones judeomasónicas" fue un "mantra" usado y muy efectivamente para desprestigiar a aquellos que quieren señalar una realidad.

COMPARTID LA INFORMACIÓN Y GRACIAS A TODOS Y EN ESPECIAL A LA PERSONA/S QUE ABRIÓ EL HILO.


----------



## renko (21 Feb 2020)

_*"......ni Vox lo denuncia, estamos vendidos a esta gentuza y nos han colado una nueva disidencia controlada pero esta vez por la derecha." *_


Ahí está. Vox cada dia que pasa y no abre la boca, demuestra lo que expliqué hace dias aquí: son disidencia controlada.



_".....Sobr__e los partidos políticos...... Todos ellos, desde Podemos hasta VOX, han sido creados y están siendo controlados por los mismos en lo más alto de la pirámide. Lo que llamamos democracia es solo un juego entre tesis y antítesis movido por las super-élites masónicas, para alcanzar una *síntesis*.... y esa síntesis es lo que representaría el PSOE ideológicamente. El PSOE es el ganador en este juego de tesis vs. antítesis.

Fijaros que el PP ha sido llevado poco a poco hacia la progresía. Recuerdo que el PSOE de González en muchos aspectos era más de derechas que el PP de Rajoy. Si os fijais se están llevando todo el espectro político en su conjunto, en bloque, hacia la izquierda, es decir, hacia los postulados progres de la masonería..... excepto VOX, y os explico porqué.

El papel de VOX...... No os dejéis engañar. VOX forma parte de este juego y os explico de qué manera:

VOX sirve para arrinconar, señalar y criminalizar a los defensores de los valores tradicionales (soberanismo, patriotismo, familia, valores cristianos......), que son los valores opuestos al NWO.
*VOX es disidencia controlada creada para la autoaniquilación. *Digo disidencia porque disienten del ideario progre, que ya podemos decir que es mainstream gracias al adoctrinamiento de los massmedia, todos controlados por ellos.

Insisto, VOX, HazteOir, etc.... *son disidencia controlada creada por ellos mismos *para apropiarse de ese discurso antiglobalista y antiprogre, y a través de ellos ridiculizarlo, criminalizarlo y así debilitarlo . Para teñirlo de retrógrado, rancio, injusto, discriminatorio, racista, xenófobo, misógino..... etc..... ya sabeis.

Eso es VOX. Un títere más pero en este caso utilizado para desprestigiar esos valores y que uno acabe sintiéndose avergonzado de defenderlos e incitarte a unirte al rebaño de los valores propios NWO.
Cuando VOX haya cumplido su misión, lo desintegrarán. Es un titere haciendo el papel de muñeco pimpampum.

Esa es la trampa que han preparado. VOX es un cebo !!!

Ya nada escapa a su control. No existe la disidencia real. Han ganado la partida .... y, por cierto, el "preparao" forma parte del juego trabajando para sus amos globalistas:_


El Rey llama en Jerusalén a estar alerta ante el resurgir del discurso del odio


Twitter bloquea la cuenta oficial de Vox por "incitación al odio"


_Vox no sabe que ese Rey al que defienden se la está metiendo progredoblada"_


----------



## Debunker (21 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> en efecto, ni he entrado ni me he leido todo el hilo.
> si quereis convencer de algo extraordinario teneis que colgar pruebas extraordinarias.
> no soy yo quien tiene que escribir a los traductores.
> sois vosotros los que, como he dicho varias veces, teneis que elegir un caso que veais claro y desmenuzarlo.
> es decir, buscad UNA traducción y a ver quien la ha hecho y en base a que manuscrito adjunto se hizo.



En este hilo hay pequeñas secciones de vídeos y -o opiniones de los foreros, o sea nada

Si quieres pruebas extraordinarias y contundentes tienes que entrar aquí, 

Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Como verás hay 6 pestañas, incicio que nos introduce a la historia, vídeos que te cuenta la historia y muestra las pruebas en pantalla repartido en 82 vídeos, *documentación *esa es la pestaña importante que te enseña esa pruebas extraordinarias y contundentes que tu quieres, entre ellas las pruebas caligráficas

Si pinchas en documentación te sale una larga lista de documentos en pdf que van contando la historia, en esa lista si vas al final y quieres saber sobre los crímenes cometidos , tienes documentos en pdf cada apartado titulado según lo que se denuncia, hala aquí te pongo la lista que te vas a aburrir de ver tanta pruebas contundentes y extraordinarias y luego vienes y nos lo cuentas, bueno el listado es demasiado largo no me lo acepta el foro, así que tendré que recortarlo, recorto por el principio, he probado de nuevo con la mitad pero tampoco me lo acepta, tendré que recortar 3-4 partes pero en fín te puede servir de ejemplo, donde puedes verlo todos en www.javierroyuelasamit.com


Mena manda al sargento Ruiz el asesinato del periodista Antonio Herrero Lima de la COPE
Mena manda al sargento Ruiz el asesinato del periodista Antonio Herrero Lima de la COPE...
Ver Documentos

Funcionarios investigados por el fiscal Mena
Relación de funcionarios de la administración de justicia investigados por el fiscal Mena Álvarez, sobre...
Ver Documentos

El fiscal Mena da cobertura al Clan Calabrese
Notas del fiscal Mena Álvarez al sargento Ruiz para dar cobertura al clan calabrese a...
Ver Documentos

El fiscal Mena ingresa a magistrados en la masonería y amenaza a los que no lo hacen
Notas del fiscal Mena Álvarez dirigidas al sargento García Ruiz para ingresar a magistrados en...
Ver Documentos

Anónimos que el fiscal Mena enviaba contra los hijos del fiscal Jiménez Villarejo
Anónimos que el fiscal Mena enviaba contra los hijos del fiscal Jiménez Villarejo a través...
Ver Documentos

Asesinato del padre de la presidenta del TSJC
Asesinato del padre de la presidenta del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña encargado por...
Ver Documentos


----------



## Debunker (21 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> _*"......ni Vox lo denuncia, estamos vendidos a esta gentuza y nos han colado una nueva disidencia controlada pero esta vez por la derecha." *_
> 
> 
> Ahí está. Vox cada dia que pasa y no abre la boca, demuestra lo que expliqué hace dias aquí: son disidencia controlada.
> ...




Ya has tirado la piedra de que los masones son los jesuitas, ahora te pones a atacar a Vox y yo te digo que como uses 1236 asesinatos para publicitar tus ideologías y paranoias, por mí se puede ir a tomar por culo este hilo, queda dicho.

No necesito este foro ensuciado con toda clase de paranoias para colaborar en hacer justicia a 1.236 asesinados y que no vuelva a ocurrir, además ofendéis a la gente que no piensa como vosotros en toda esas conspiraciones del NOM y similares, ¿qué coño sabes tu de los jesuitas si ni siquieras has pisado una de sus congregaciones? ¿qué coño sabes tu de Vox y sus intenciones? Si te nutre denunciar esas cosas lo haces en hilo aparte, pero si utilizas 1.236 asesinatos para adoctrinar no eres mejor que los que cometieron esos asesinatos, como tú, según dices vives aislado y solo con la presencia de Dios, pídele a ël que te ilumine porque según yo no es que vas mal, vas peor.


----------



## renko (21 Feb 2020)

Debunker, no entiendo porqué pierdes el tiempo y la energia con esta gente .....


----------



## renko (21 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Ya has tirado la piedra de que los masones son los jesuitas, ahora te pones a atacar a Vox y yo te digo que como uses 1236 asesinatos para publicitar tus ideologías y paranoias, por mí se puede ir a tomar por culo este hilo, queda dicho.
> 
> No necesito este foro ensuciado con toda clase de paranoias para colaborar en hacer justicia a 1.236 asesinados y que no vuelva a ocurrir, además ofendéis a la gente que no piensa como vosotros en toda esas conspiraciones del NOM y similares, ¿qué coño sabes tu de los jesuitas si ni siquieras has pisado una de sus congregaciones? ¿qué coño sabes tu de Vox y sus intenciones? Si te nutre denunciar esas cosas lo haces en hilo aparte, pero si utilizas 1.236 asesinatos para adoctrinar no eres mejor que los que cometieron esos asesinatos, como tú, según dices vives aislado y solo con la presencia de Dios, pídele a ël que te ilumine porque según yo no es que vas mal, vas peor.



Eso son cosas mias que no tienen nada que ver con la información en si de los Royuela. El hilo lo abrí yo pero no es mio. Alguien tenía que dar el primer paso y lo di yo..... de hecho otros antes de mi abrieron hilos para abordar el asunto, lo que pasa que este hilo al final se impuso y siguió reflotado mientras que otros se fueron al olvido, algo que le pudo haber pasado a este.

Yo no soy abanderado de nada ni soy la punta de lanza de los expedientes Royuela. Yo solo soy un forero más flipando con esta información y *haciéndome eco *de ella. Nada más.....

.....pero es evidente que tengo mis intuiciones y subteorías derivadas del nucleo central de información.... y las expongo aquí porque soy libre de hacerlo. No pretendo sentar cátedra con ello ni que la gente me crea....aunque se que tengo razón, honestamente.

Si algo no te gusta de lo que digo, pasa de ello. Simplemente


----------



## Debunker (21 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Debunker, no entiendo porqué pierdes el tiempo y la energia con esta gente .....




Perdona, con qué gente?

Mientras vosotros habláis del sexo de los ángeles en este tema, que va solo de pasta gansa y para ello se asesina, cosa que sabemos hacen la mayoría de los masones por dinero y poder, los que persiguen el poder hacen de las suyas y esos son los putos políticos que nosotros elegimos,

*Sánchez-Iglesias: un gobierno liberticida y cleptómano*
*Peligro: el PSOE insiste en que sean los fiscales quienes instruyan las causas y en reducir el papel del juez.*

Peligro: el PSOE insiste en que sean los fiscales quienes instruyan las causas y en reducir el papel del juez

O sea lo que nos ocurre lo tenemos merecido. Este país no tiene solución.

Lo de Venezuela y su cuenca minera para que los Maduro,s de turno se pongan las botas, y en esa cuenca se esté cortando manos y piernas a quien se quede con un gramo de oro, mineros que trabajan en condiciones infrahumanas 12 horas diarias, para enriquecer a los progres, no es culpa de Jesuitas ni de Vox es el populismo de izquierdas, que tanto Marruecos como Algeria nos roben nuestras aguas jurisdicionales no es culpa de Vox ni de los jesuitas, es culpa de unos políticos incompetentes corruptos que solo defienden su posición y la pasta gansa, el latrocinio más grande de la historia en Andalucía no es culpa ni de los Jesuitas ni de Vox y todo así y el no va más, así que a ser honestos en vuestras denuncias, de ideologías y paranoias estoy hasta el moño.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> En este hilo hay pequeñas secciones de vídeos y -o opiniones de los foreros, o sea nada
> 
> Si quieres pruebas extraordinarias y contundentes tienes que entrar aquí,
> 
> ...



te agradezco el trabajo, pero el asunto es que presumo que alguno de los posteantes ya se ha leído entero al menos uno de los casos, y habrá cotejado algunos de los datos que en salgan en el expediente.

entonces, si alguno de los más convencidos puede compartir un resumen del caso concreto, la documentación concreta, que le hizo caer del caballo, podría despertar mi interés, y supongo que el de algunos más.


----------



## allseeyingeye (21 Feb 2020)

joder, amos a vercc

Jesuitas <--> Masones

joderr oseaaa ......  UN POCO ASI COMO QUE ...... si no???? UN POCO SI NO??? 

xDD
Hay muchisimo hexcrito y debatido que "quien se folla a quien"
si masoneria a iglesia o iglesia a masoneria
solo en youtube puedes ver los resumen paco de la cultura casi POP

y en libros "sesudos" y "serios" pues ya te puedes aburrir (ahi ya no llego)


Pero vaya que si, JESUITAS COMO EMPRESION DEL REMANTE DEL ANTIGUO PODER DEL IMPERIO ROMANO..
salen en la super mega cuspides de casi todo, casi por encima de la siempre señalada "conspiracion de judios", en la mayoria de "quinielas" la moda ahora es PONER POR DEBAJO EN JERARQUIA a tod la "conspiracion judia" esta tipica



*YO LO QUE SE CREO HABER VISTO HASTA AHORA ES QUE LOS JESUITAS O PARA QUIEN TRABAJEN, COMO POCO, HAN SIDO UN IMPORTATE "REPOSITORIO DE IDEAS" O "THINK TANK"*

QUE LUEGO A IDO NUTRITIENDO DE IDEAS ESOTERICAS A CANTIDAD OTRAS HISTORIAS APARENTEMENTE INCONEXAS.

cuando no directamente de lideres politicos que han pasado pos sus instituciones educativas, lo cual raro que sea casual.



Cuando a cada? ni idea


ENTONCES QUIEN MANDA SOBRE QUIEN EN ESE PUTO EMBROLLO?
HAY TEORIAS PARA ABURRI


cocinese como se quiera luego el refrito de


*ponguase Lineas de Sangre*


Instituciones Religiosas catolicas,


-- ORDENE DE MALTA
-- LE CIRCLE;
-- EL RENDONDEL O DE LA CRUZ DE NO SE QUIE
--DE LA CRUZ DE NOSECUANTO


>> evangelicas



>> MUSULMANAS

-- como la EL BOULE , presunta SKULL AND BONES afroamericana que ha salido ahora por lo de KOBE BRYANT


-- el "Opus arabe" (simplifacion ok) de Fetulen Gulen
(super mega ultra hiper poderoso por lo visto y no entendido hasta ahora)


-- Hermanos Musulmanes.
que no veas la guerra que han dado creando LA NECESARIA DIVISION DE BANDOS CON LAS ORDENES "CRISTIANAS" para "crear un poco de tension que nos conviene"





> >socieades esotericas tipo OTO, THELEMA




> > masonerias de todos los colores y lealtades



>> LOGIAS MASONICAS SOLO JUDIAS COMO LA BNAI BRITH
















Demodé dijo:


> Qué actor podría hacer de Royuela, deberíamos engordar a nuestros mejores mimbres, como Antonio Banderas por ejemplo?





Debunker dijo:


> Ya has tirado la piedra de que los masones son los jesuitas, ahora te pones a atacar a Vox y yo te digo que como uses 1236 asesinatos para publicitar tus ideologías y paranoias, por mí se puede ir a tomar por culo este hilo, queda dicho.
> 
> No necesito este foro ensuciado con toda clase de paranoias para colaborar en hacer justicia a 1.236 asesinados y que no vuelva a ocurrir, además ofendéis a la gente que no piensa como vosotros en toda esas conspiraciones del NOM y similares, ¿qué coño sabes tu de los jesuitas si ni siquieras has pisado una de sus congregaciones? ¿qué coño sabes tu de Vox y sus intenciones? Si te nutre denunciar esas cosas lo haces en hilo aparte, pero si utilizas 1.236 asesinatos para adoctrinar no eres mejor que los que cometieron esos asesinatos, como tú, según dices vives aislado y solo con la presencia de Dios, pídele a ël que te ilumine porque según yo no es que vas mal, vas peor.




SI ALGUIEN CONOCEDOR DEL JESUITISMO, EXCELENTE OCASION PARA PEDIRLE QUE NOS DESARROLLE A VER COMO LECHES HA PASADO ESTO

QUE RESULTE QUE BUENA PARTE DEL ROLLO DE LOS EXTRATERRESTRES PLEIADIANOS

*ENTRONQUE NADA MENOS QUE CON IGNACIO DE LOYOLA!!*

esto cuando lo vi gracias al blog / canal de youtbe de
Camino al Regreso - Camino al Regreso
que no estoy de acurdo en si turbo evangelismo sui generis, pero que tiene cosas muy buenas
la chica no iba "contra" el Jesuitismo
iba "contra" lo que considera "la estafa de la cultura new age pleiadiana"

y rastreando se topo con el origen de buena parte de todas las teorias estas
y acabo donde vas a ver...



*La Verdad y solo la Verdad*

agosto 29, 2011 
*La estafa de los “pleyadianos” expuesta*


 
Parecía complicado pero al fin se ha dado con la representación que Barbara Hand Clow hace alusión en su libro “El código Maya” sobre Ignacio de Loyola, fundador de la orden Jesuita y continuador de la orden templaria. Cabe recordar que* Han Clow obtuvo Master en Teología en la jesuita Loyola University*.
Creo que no hay lugar a dudas, esta prueba demuele la doctrina New Age de los Pleyadianos, de los que los canalizan y de sus voceros charlatanes.


*Bárbara Hand Clow es cofundadora de la principal editorial, Bear & Company que edita libros sobre pleyadianos, también los de la vieja bruja wiccana Barbara Marcniak.*

*Esta es la Tumba de Thomas Brierley en Mellor, Gran Manchester, Inglaterra. El masón de la Logia Unión (originalmente una casa de campo de Lancashire de la Unión # 50) recibió la Orden de 27 de septiembre de 1788.*

*Esta representación combina a las Pleyades, a la masonería y a Ignacio de Loyola y la orden jesuita, es una prueba letal contra las doctrinas New Age de los pleyadianos. Al ícono del Creciente y las Siete Estrellas se le conoce como el ‘Talismán de Orfeo’*

*Loyola, fundador de la orden jesuita señalando a las Pléyades sobre un promontorio*

*La masónica escalera de Jacob*

*Insignia jesuita con las siglas Isis, Horus, Set, por si cabía alguna duda de que el personaje que señala es Ignacio de Loyola.*

*Culto a la constelación de Aries*

*Escuadra y compás masónicos, también calavera y huesos y otra simbología*

*Estrella flamígera, otro símbolo masónico por excelencia*

*El Sol, otro símbolo masónico y jesuita, como la bandera de Argentina, que alguien cuente el número de rayos y se llevará una sorpresa.*

*Cáliz sagrado o Santo grial.*

*¿Lucifer tocando la trompeta?*
*Y después de haber visto esto, ¿vas a seguir creyendo en los pleyadianos?*
*Dedicatoria*
Artículo dedicado a Ibn Asad por su valentía al denunciar que todas las canalizaciones son una estafa.


----------



## Debunker (21 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> te agradezco el trabajo, pero el asunto es que presumo que alguno de los posteantes ya se ha leído entero al menos uno de los casos, y habrá cotejado algunos de los datos que en salgan en el expediente.
> 
> entonces, si alguno de los más convencidos puede compartir un resumen del caso concreto, la documentación concreta, que le hizo caer del caballo, podría despertar mi interés, y supongo que el de algunos más.




En este caso y todos los casos, no es necesario gente como tu, lo tienes todo en el expediente royuela y aún así dices que investiguemos para tí, y digo yo ¿que coño quieres que investiguemos? , tal o cual tío murió en accidente de coche , te puede decir una noticia escondida en la hemeroteca de cualquier medio y que demuestra eso ? que el tío existía y murió en accidente, y...? nada más, el expediente Royuela te dice que el accidente fue provocado por orden de Mena y adjunta nota manuscrita de la orden de Mena, nota manuscrita de quién ejecuta la orden informando de que el encargo está hecho y su desarrollo posterior, que quieres que investiguemos, donde y como? 

Te caes del caballo cuando ves esas notas manuscritas, con informes caligráficos, cuando ves por puro raciocinio que es imposible que alguien se invente una historia de 800 muertos (son 1.236 pero los Royuelas solo tienen documentación de 800) cuando ves que las causas de la muerte coinciden con lo que dice royuelas, pero nunca vas a poder investigar en ningún lugar si ese accidente, ese ataque al corazón, esa sobredosis, ese tiro en la frente fue causa de una orden de Mena, simplemente sabrás las causas de la muerte o sea la verdad oficial. 

Ni 10 minutos te lleva comprobar varios casos a voleo del expediente royuelas, no hay nada que investigar . Si quieres denunciarlo a algún familiar de alguna de las víctimas, éstas se encuentra en google en un plis-plas y no hay otra cosa que se pueda hacer, en realidad lo único que se puede hacer es difundirlo.


----------



## Debunker (21 Feb 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> joder, amos a vercc
> 
> Jesuitas <--> Masones
> 
> ...




Para mí la cosa es de fácil explicación, la Iglesia Católica tuvo un enorme poder hasta la Edad Media y Media Alta que comenzó a descender, hasta el extremo que tanto reyes como emperadores eran coronados por el Papa, el poder político dependía del papado, también por el poder mismo que tenían, el corazón del Vaticano era corrupto hasta las trancas, ejemplo de máxima corrupción el Papa Luna, las luchas por alcanzar el pontificado eran demoledoras, y criminales, el Vaticano dominaba nuestro mundo que, no todo el mundo, aún así el mayor poder sobre el planeta Tierra. 

En esa lucha por el poder, surgió el luteranismo, el anglicanismo y todo el protestantismo con sus diferentes sectas, claro está aceptaron cosas del catolicismo porque eran doctrinas conocidas y creídas por el pueblo, un pueblo que además creía más en brujerías y simbología que no entendían y precisamente por eso creían en ello, mucha de esas parafernalias y simbología las ha guardado el pueblo católico por encima de Dios, tan por encima que Dios se olvidó y su puesto fue ocupado por magufadas, como los apariciones marianas, las procesiones de figuras supuestamente de santos para pedirle lluvias, templos y más templos con santos celestiales y adorados como dioses , esas procesiones de figuras humanas representando el cielo, menuda magufada, si el cielo existe desde luego no es como en nuestro planeta, menudo es el universo, posiblemente el cerebro del creador para rebajarlo a nuestro plano que es denso y oscuro como la noche misma. 

La simbología en las cruzadas y las diferentes órdenes, fue una forma de organizarse e indentificarse las diferente órdenes, detrás de la mayoría de ellas estaba la conquista del poder, cierto también que había ese esfuerzo para hacer más adeptos a una causa que muchas de esas órdenes creían como verdad, una verdad salvadora para la humanidad, pero en el fondo lo que se conquistaba era poder e influencia. 

LLegan los masones en el siglo XVIII, con conocimiento de la historia y funcionamiento de logias e instituciones y crean su magufada diabólica y satanista y no se cortan un pelo en aderezarse de todo símbolo arcaico y doctrina posible con el solo propósito de acumular el mayor poder posible, todo ello en la oscuridad y secretismo para no poder ser atacados. Lo han hecho tan bien que han conquistado el lejano oriente, un mundo inescrutable para occidente, el dinero y ansias de poder es lo que tiene.

Supongo que hay masones en la Iglesia Católica, como también hubo luteros y tantos otros dispuestos a joder a la Iglesia desde dentro, la debilidad de la Iglesia es que cualquiera puede penetrarla, es más te pagan estudios y lo que haga falta para que formes parte de su sacerdocio, para que asciendas en el sacerdocio y formes parte del cuerpo cardinalicio, pero la Iglesia católica ni los Jesuítas son masones, son como el agua y la aceite. La masonería ataca a la Iglesia Católica con virulencia y más allá. 

Lo que hay que mirar en estos días es donde va el dinero y todo lo demás son cuentos de calleja que solo distraen al pueblo ignorante de mirar donde deben y ellos a lo suyo. Lo peor de todo es que con tanta teoría imaginativa de tanta super mierda, nos confunde y al final no sabemos quien es el responsable de lo que ocurre. Pongo el ejemplo de este caso que tratamos aquí, único responsable, culpable y actor el PSOE pero como está la masonería por medio, alguien iluminado va y dice, los masones son los jesuitas, total que los responsables y culpables son los jesuitas y no los del PSOE !hay que joderse!

¿No veis la destrucción moral que sufrimos? , matamos a los niños no nacidos, enfrentamos a la mujer contra el hombre, en sexo todo vale lo mismo da follarte una vaca que a un árbol, persona , niño-a, por dinero se mata aunque el asesino esté enterrado en dinero, hemos fabricado armas de destrucción masiva , hemos masacrado y lo que nos queda a cientos de millones, nuestra voracidad está destruyendo el planeta, nos drogamos a go-gó etc. etc.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> En este caso y todos los casos, no es necesario gente como tu, lo tienes todo en el expediente royuela y aún así dices que investiguemos para tí,



no, para mí no.lo que no puede ser es decir a grosso modo que hay una trama que ni la camorra operando hace años sin dar algo que despierte el interés. no se puede poner una denuncia sin sustanciarla un poco, no vale el oiga que hay por ahi miles de páginas donde se habla de asesinatos.
si se dice oiga, en este caso este forense no pudo firmar el papel, o ese coche del accidente no se hizo un rasguño, yo que se, hay algo que mirar




> y digo yo ¿que coño quieres que investiguemos? , tal o cual tío murió en accidente de coche , te puede decir una noticia escondida en la hemeroteca de cualquier medio y que demuestra eso ? que el tío existía y murió en accidente, y...? nada más



,
no es poco. ya han posteado un caso de una niña muerta de seis o quince años, depende.

para empezar, poned un caso donde cuadre todo, fechas nombres y edades.



> el expediente Royuela te dice que el accidente fue provocado por orden de Mena y adjunta nota manuscrita de la orden de Mena, nota manuscrita de quién ejecuta la orden informando de que el encargo está hecho y su desarrollo posterior, que quieres que investiguemos, donde y como?



nombre del traductor, original del manuscrito de Mena cotejado.



> Te caes del caballo cuando ves esas notas manuscritas, con informes caligráficos



, solo si das credibilidad a los informes caligráficos.



> cuando ves por puro raciocinio que es imposible que alguien se invente una historia de 800 muertos (son 1.236 pero los Royuelas solo tienen documentación de 800)



sale una buena novela



> cuando ves que las causas de la muerte coinciden con lo que dice royuelas, pero nunca vas a poder investigar en ningún lugar si ese accidente, ese ataque al corazón, esa sobredosis, ese tiro en la frente fue causa de una orden de Mena, simplemente sabrás las causas de la muerte o sea la verdad oficial.



las puede copiar de la prensa o informes. si puedes investigar si lo que pone en los papeles coincide con la prensa o sentencias a tu alcance. a ver cuantos errores de jimenez por gimenez o elche por elche de la sierra o edades hay.



> Ni 10 minutos te lleva comprobar varios casos a voleo del expediente royuelas, no hay nada que investigar . Si quieres denunciarlo a algún familiar de alguna de las víctimas, éstas se encuentra en google en un plis-plas y no hay otra cosa que se pueda hacer, en realidad lo único que se puede hacer es difundirlo.



para lo que digo no bastan diez minutos.

al final, al no concretar nada, el hilo queda para esto:



allseeyingeye dijo:


> joder, amos a vercc
> 
> Jesuitas <--> Masones
> 
> ...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> sale una buena novela



Eso dije yo.


----------



## Bimmer (21 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> no, para mí no.lo que no puede ser es decir a grosso modo que hay una trama que ni la camorra operando hace años sin dar algo que despierte el interés. no se puede poner una denuncia sin sustanciarla un poco, no vale el oiga que hay por ahi miles de páginas donde se habla de asesinatos.
> si se dice oiga, en este caso este forense no pudo firmar el papel, o ese coche del accidente no se hizo un rasguño, yo que se, hay algo que mirar
> 
> 
> ...



Estamos esperando a que tu compi el oficialista enseñe su Excel con 600 asesinatos en los que no cuadran las fechas o no se qué historias.

Ya te lo dije, para hacer lo que tú pides ya estan las FCSE, por eso he propuesto informarles del Expediente Royuela mediante spam en sus redes sociales y en caso de que no actúen de oficio, denunciarlos por cometer delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, incurrirían en penas de suspensión de cargo público de entre 6 meses y 2 años.


----------



## Bimmer (21 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Si acabaras de entrar en el foro, lo entendería, pero llevas ya tiempo y además opinando. Ahora se te ocurre hacer esas preguntas? Si hubieras entrado en la web de royuela o atendido a algunos de los vídeos existentes, esas preguntas no tendrían razón de ser porque ya te habrían sido contestadas.
> 
> *cuanto cuesta una prueba pericial de caligrafía?*
> 
> ...



Llámame loco pero para mí que se ríe de nosotros porque pertenecerá a un grupo de poder y estará involucrado en tramas similares o en la misma trama que trata el Expediente Royuela, se debe descojonar viéndonos aquí marujeando sin spamear el Expediente Royuela en las redes sociales de las FCSE y el intentar denunciarles por delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos en caso de que no actúen de oficio.

Es que me niego a creer que sea un simple oficialista y que pida en serio que le hagamos a él, al señorito, el trabajo de la policía.


----------



## allseeyingeye (21 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Para mí la cosa es de fácil explicación, la Iglesia Católica tuvo un enorme poder hasta la Edad Media y Media Alta que comenzó a descender, hasta el extremo que tanto reyes como emperadores eran coronados por el Papa, el poder político dependía del papado, también por el poder mismo que tenían, el corazón del Vaticano era corrupto hasta las trancas, ejemplo de máxima corrupción el Papa Luna, las luchas por alcanzar el pontificado eran demoledoras, y criminales, el Vaticano dominaba nuestro mundo que, no todo el mundo, aún así el mayor poder sobre el planeta Tierra.
> 
> En esa lucha por el poder, surgió el luteranismo, el anglicanismo y todo el protestantismo con sus diferentes sectas, claro está aceptaron cosas del catolicismo porque eran doctrinas conocidas y creídas por el pueblo, un pueblo que además creía más en brujerías y simbología que no entendían y precisamente por eso creían en ello, mucha de esas parafernalias y simbología las ha guardado el pueblo católico por encima de Dios, tan por encima que Dios se olvidó y su puesto fue ocupado por magufadas, como los apariciones marianas, las procesiones de figuras supuestamente de santos para pedirle lluvias, templos y más templos con santos celestiales y adorados como dioses , esas procesiones de figuras humanas representando el cielo, menuda magufada, si el cielo existe desde luego no es como en nuestro planeta, menudo es el universo, posiblemente el cerebro del creador para rebajarlo a nuestro plano que es denso y oscuro como la noche misma.
> 
> ...



si mas o menos de acuerdo en todo

pero que si hay bastantes posibiliades de que esten ambos bandos superinfiltrados por el otro
al punto de no saber ya de que palo va nadie en verdad

ejemplos

ME PUEDES DECIR QUE "GRANO NO HACE GRANERO"
o que "SON VERSOS SUELTOS DENTRO DE LOS JESUITAS"

pero hombre, viendo precisamente lo que estamos hablando, mas bien parece que es fruto de lo mencionado, la guerra de infiltraciones y control de agendas de cualesquiera que sean los bandos
lo que complica un poco el saber quien sirve a quien


ATENCION POR QUE ES SHOCKING

VERY CRUDE MATERIAL 


ATENCION


DOY TIEMPO PARA COGER AIRE....





YA








  View L


arger Image    
 
_Pictured above: Donal Godfrey with hip-hop duo Macklemore & Ryan Lewis – the creators of the gay-marriage anthem, “Same Love.”)_


On April 6-8, 2018, Donal Godfrey, S.J., will lead a retreat based on James Martin’s recent book “Building a Bridge Retreat: How the Catholic Church and the LGBT Community Can Enter Into a Relationship Of Respect, Compassion, and Sensitivity.” The retreat will take place at San Damiano Retreat in Danville, California (located within the Diocese of Oakland.) San Damiano is owned and operated by the Franciscan Friars, of the Province of St. Barbara. According to the description for the retreat:


_Join Fr. Donal Godfrey, S.J., as he leads a retreat based on the recent book by James Martin, S.J. Donal will lead conversations and guided meditations from the book and other sources around this topic. The retreat is intended for all who wish to build a bridge of openness and compassion within our church for and with LGBTQ+ people._
 







Fr. James Martin, SJ

New Book by Fr. James Martin, SJ, Calls for Welcoming LGBT Catholics in the Church

Father James Martin, SJ, editor-at-large of _America _magazine and a _New York Times_ best-selling author, focuses on the relationship between LGBT Catholics and the Catholic Church in his new book, _Building a Bridge_.
Father Martin’s model for the Church’s relationship with the LGBT community comes from the _Catechism of the Catholic Church_, which calls for LGBT people to be treated with "respect, compassion, and sensitivity." Those virtues can also help the LGBT community as it interacts with the Church, according to Fr. Martin.


----------



## NAKURA HAMAMI (21 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> En este hilo hay pequeñas secciones de vídeos y -o opiniones de los foreros, o sea nada
> 
> Si quieres pruebas extraordinarias y contundentes tienes que entrar aquí,
> 
> ...




Tienes una paciencia infinita por poner todo lo anterior dirigido a un (poner calificativo a gustos), ese personaje lleva muchas páginas paseando por el foro y seguro que es bastante mayorcito como para saber buscar las cosas por si mismo, sinceramente creo que no se merece mi una mínima explicación porque está al tanto de todo como el que mas, solamente quiere confundir y oscurecer el foro, cualquiera que no se creyera este asunto haría ya muchos días que estaría navegando por internet a escoger entre los millones y millones de temas, si sigue aquí es para intentar anular este tema en este sitio que actualmente es el mas activo con este asunto, solo y exclusivamente para eso, yo desde luego no le dedicaré ni una linea. Gracias por tu infinita paciencia pero es perder el tiempo con este " comprao."No es que se le vea el plumero es que asoma la cola de un pavo real en pleno cortejo.


----------



## ravenare (21 Feb 2020)

Talskubilos dijo:


> Eso dije yo.



Another peanut!!!! Good boy. Now sit.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Es que me niego a creer que sea un simple oficialista y que pida en serio que le hagamos a él, al señorito, el trabajo de la policía.



no a mi, al foro. es el topic del hilo.

a la policia tienes que ir con algo de trabajo hecho, un relato estructurado y documentado.

no vale ir como gila, me parece que alguien ha matado a alguien...


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Feb 2020)

NAKURA HAMAMI dijo:


> cualquiera que no se creyera este asunto haría ya muchos días que estaría navegando por internet a escoger entre los millones y millones de temas a escoger, si sigue aquí es para intentar anular este tem en este sitio que actualmente es el mas activo con este asunto



quien se lo crea llevaría muchos días navegando entre los millares y millares de expedientes de royuela, hubiera dado con uno y lo estaría contando con todo lujo de detalles.


----------



## NAKURA HAMAMI (21 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> quien se lo crea llevaría muchos días navegando entre los millares y millares de expedientes de royuela, hubiera dado con uno y lo estaría contando con todo lujo de detalles.



Entonces lo tuyo es masoquismo cinco jotas.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Feb 2020)

NAKURA HAMAMI dijo:


> Entonces lo tuyo es masoquismo cinco jotas.



no, es antropología


----------



## Uritorco (21 Feb 2020)

Como les encanta discutir a los maguferos de extrema izquierda en este hilo. Mas teniendo en cuenta que no tienen ya nada que aportar, quedandoles por desempeñar unicamente el papel de desinformadores y de alguaciles parapoliciales del sistema nacido tras el 45.


----------



## shambalian (21 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Perdona, con qué gente?
> 
> Mientras vosotros habláis del sexo de los ángeles en este tema, que va solo de pasta gansa y para ello se asesina, cosa que sabemos hacen la mayoría de los masones por dinero y poder, los que persiguen el poder hacen de las suyas y esos son los putos políticos que nosotros elegimos,
> 
> ...



A ver, esto es un foro, si el chaval quiere dar su opinión del fondo de la trama a mi personalmente no me ofende ni aún siendo budista que diga que el Dalai Lama es Satanás (no lo ha dicho eh XD), yo sí que estoy hasta los cojones de los ofendiditos y de que les digan a la gente de que pueden hablar y de que no. Lo de los jesuitas será en parte cierto en parte falso, a mi personalmente me cuesta creer que una organización cristiana colabore con la destrucción del cristianismo pero bueno si tienen infiltrados todo puede ser aunque ya digo que discrepo, creo que es parte de la demonización del cristianismo y la Iglesia.

Te equivocas en un aspecto fundamental DBunker, ¿no te has dado cuenta de la especial inquina que se le tiene a la tradición religiosa católica?, no sólo es por dinero y poder, hay un plan, se trata de arrancar la fe en Dios de los corazones de la gente, demonizando a los curas, a la Iglesia, ridiculizando al creyente (de esas ridiculizaciones recibí un buen tratamiento por tu parte hace unos años), sólo hay que ver la serie española "La que se avecina" para ver que es lo que quiere esta gente y cómo lo consigue, no hace falta ser un lumbreras.

Cuando ves que asesinan al Secretario General de Concapa (asociación de padres y madres católicos de españa) porque insiste una y otra vez en que se siga dando religión en lugar de la masonada de educación para la ciudadanía te das cuenta o al menos uno debería darse cuenta. Lo que señala aún más claramente que estas personas pertenecientes a la masonería son satánicos lo sepan o no, por sus frutos los conocerás dijo el Mesías. Y lo de Vox canta cada vez más, están las evidencias que callan de elecciones transparentes, después su islamofobia recalcitrante y ahora callan esto también, pues blanco y en botella.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Feb 2020)

shambalian dijo:


> A ver, esto es un foro, si el chaval quiere dar su opinión del fondo de la trama a mi personalmente no me ofende ni aún siendo budista que diga que el Dalai Lama es Satanás (no lo ha dicho eh XD), yo sí que estoy hasta los cojones de los ofendiditos y de que les digan a la gente de que pueden hablar y de que no. Lo de los jesuitas será en parte cierto en parte falso, a mi personalmente me cuesta creer que una organización cristiana colabore con la destrucción del cristianismo pero bueno si tienen infiltrados todo puede ser aunque ya digo que discrepo, creo que es parte de la demonización del cristianismo y la Iglesia.
> 
> Te equivocas en un aspecto fundamental DBunker, ¿no te has dado cuenta de la especial inquina que se le tiene a la tradición religiosa católica?, no sólo es por dinero y poder, hay un plan, se trata de arrancar la fe en Dios de los corazones de la gente, demonizando a los curas, a la Iglesia, ridiculizando al creyente (de esas ridiculizaciones recibí un buen tratamiento por tu parte hace unos años), sólo hay que ver la serie española "La que se avecina" para ver que es lo que quiere esta gente y cómo lo consigue, no hace falta ser un lumbreras.
> 
> Cuando ves que asesinan al Secretario General de Concapa (asociación de padres y madres católicos de españa) porque insiste una y otra vez en que se siga dando religión en lugar de la masonada de educación para la ciudadanía te das cuenta o al menos uno debería darse cuenta. Lo que señala aún más claramente que estas personas pertenecientes a la masonería son satánicos lo sepan o no, por sus frutos los conocerás dijo el Mesías. Y lo de Vox canta cada vez más, están las evidencias que callan de elecciones transparentes, después su islamofobia recalcitrante y ahora callan esto también, pues blanco y en botella.



Los jesuitas no son cristianos, hombre; usan ese nombre como estrategia para que los cristianos no se den cuenta de que son adversarios


----------



## Arretranco_70 (21 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Estamos esperando a que tu compi el oficialista enseñe su Excel con 600 asesinatos en los que no cuadran las fechas o no se qué historias.



Vamos a ver, tontoloscojones, ya no sigo el hilo. Sólo pincho -o no- cuando alguien me cita o hay una entrada en el principal y me entra curiosidad por dónde andan los tontos a las tres con sus elucubraciones adolescentes.

Desconozco las sandeces que hayáis podido escribir en el hilo desde el último post. Especialmente desde que vi la pandilla basura que lo alimenta (una señora mayor cuyo odio a la izmierda le impide el más mínimo rigor; un enfermo mental que opina que las mujeres no deben ni votar ni siquiera opinar sobre política -sin embargo, bien que zankea a la abuela-, y sobre todo, desde hace varias semanas una pequeña marabunta de conspiranoicos de lo peorcito - de los que lo mismo te defienden la credibilidad del caso Royuela como que la Tierra es hueca y plana a la vez  

No merecéis la pena. Sólo es eso. De vez en cuando entra algún dudoso y pregunta de buena fe....y pico. Sólo por ellos.

¿Qué cuelgue el Excel? el que quiera peces, que se moje el culo. 

Tardé no más de un par de horas en hacer un excel rudimentario, sencillamente metiendo fechas y luego ordenándolas. Y tan sólo de los años 2004, 2005 y 2006. Y descontando que sobre todo en las últimas páginas sencillamente se escriben un nombre, SIN FECHA ninguna, ni circunstancia ni nada de nada...... Pues bien.... Hay varios días, en los que mataron a tres personas, teniendo en cuenta la ausencia de fechas en cientos de ellos, puede que cuatro, CINCO.... en sitios distintos. O en el mismo, que no se qué es más ridículo. Por no mencionar que hay "rachas" donde matan antesdeayer, ayer, hoy, mañana y pasado..... sin el más mínimo fallo...y sin despeinarse, oye.

El que realmente esté interesado en la verdad y no en seguir teorías conspiraoicas ridículas, cuando me leyó, hizo su propio excel, o cuando menos, intentó hacer alguna comprobación con las listas. Pero bueno, por si alguien quiere echar un vistazo, le doy un par de datos, sacados de ese Excel, que según los subnormales conspiranoicos no hice y que cualquiera puede comprobar:

- Los sicarios eran la rehostia, oye. En Enero de 2004, asesinaron el día 14, el 15, el 16, el 17, el 19 (se conoce que el 18, descansaron) Aparte de otros dos o tres días sueltos que también se cepillaron a alguno vete tu a saber cómo... pero lo pone en los papeles, ASÍN QUE ES VERDÁ.

- El día 23 de mayo de 2005.....Y es una de las AL MENOS 8 fechas en las que mataron a no menos de 3 personas. Puede comprobarse:
Asesinado nº 647. Página 110. Este tuvo que ser la ostia.... Se lo cepillaron en un accidente en plena Gran Vía barcelonesa. 
Asesinado nº 309. Página 54
Asesinado nº 184. Página 33

Y repito, no es una excepción. Tengo no menos de otras 8 fechas ídem.

Otro regalito:

Asesinado nº 465. José María Rourera Alió. No es un nombre muy frecuente, así que apostaría a que era este señor:

Dr. Josep Mª Rourera Alió - Pediatra

Qué? Todo bien, no?

Ale..... A cascarla, BOBOS.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Feb 2020)

ravenare dijo:


> Another peanut!!!!



Qué majo sales en la foto.


----------



## Energia libre (21 Feb 2020)

renko dijo:


> Eso son cosas mias que no tienen nada que ver con la información en si de los Royuela. El hilo lo abrí yo pero no es mio. Alguien tenía que dar el primer paso y lo di yo..... de hecho otros antes de mi abrieron hilos para abordar el asunto, lo que pasa que este hilo al final se impuso y siguió reflotado mientras que otros se fueron al olvido, algo que le pudo haber pasado a este.
> 
> Yo no soy abanderado de nada ni soy la punta de lanza de los expedientes Royuela. Yo solo soy un forero más flipando con esta información y *haciéndome eco *de ella. Nada más.....
> 
> ...



Como bien dices hubo otros hilos que empezaron antes que el tuyo, pero digamos que de manera altruista los fuimos abandonando para potenciar el tuyo, ya que hiciste un muy resumen del expediente y se te veía excitado en su comprensión y resolución.
Creo que deberías centrarte en lo que era tu pretensión original, comprender y resolver en la medida de tus posibilidades y de las de todos los demás.
Mejor no entrar en competencia con trolls, no ensucieis las páginas que luego se hacen farragosas de leer.
Vamos para adelante con el caso, tampoco está saliendo tan mal, cada vez somos más y en distintos medios, puedes sentirte orgulloso pero hay que seguir.


----------



## shambalian (22 Feb 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, tontoloscojones, ya no sigo el hilo. Sólo pincho -o no- cuando alguien me cita o hay una entrada en el principal y me entra curiosidad por dónde andan los tontos a las tres con sus elucubraciones adolescentes.
> 
> Desconozco las sandeces que hayáis podido escribir en el hilo desde el último post. Especialmente desde que vi la pandilla basura que lo alimenta (una señora mayor cuyo odio a la izmierda le impide el más mínimo rigor; un enfermo mental que opina que las mujeres no deben ni votar ni siquiera opinar sobre política -sin embargo, bien que zankea a la abuela-, y sobre todo, desde hace varias semanas una pequeña marabunta de conspiranoicos de lo peorcito - de los que lo mismo te defienden la credibilidad del caso Royuela como que la Tierra es hueca y plana a la vez
> 
> ...



No entiendo la referencia al Dr. Josep Mª Rourera, no sé que demuestra si es que se pretendía demostrar algo en este punto.

Lo de los sicarios muy eficaces haciendo una semana entera de encargos pues hombre teniendo en cuenta que eran bastantes puedes encargar a 5 una operación un día luego a otros 5 al día siguiente y así sólo hacen un trabajo por semana, tampoco lo veo tan inverosímil como para desmontarlo todo y si, los sicarios no suelen fallar sobre todo si son profesionales con mucha experiencia en las espaldas, un tal Popeye sicario de Escobar mató con sus propias manos según el a unas 250 personas, pues ya me dirás un grupo de sicarios, son perfectamente capaces de algo de este calibre. Lo de la Gran Vía pudo ser de noche o a saber, no he visto ese expediente concreto, le echaré un ojo.
Por otro lado si todo es falso ¿porque no están detenidos por calumnias?, es que lo que ocurre es que sea falso o no, no deja de ser una movida.


----------



## Bimmer (22 Feb 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, tontoloscojones, ya no sigo el hilo. Sólo pincho -o no- cuando alguien me cita o hay una entrada en el principal y me entra curiosidad por dónde andan los tontos a las tres con sus elucubraciones adolescentes.
> 
> Desconozco las sandeces que hayáis podido escribir en el hilo desde el último post. Especialmente desde que vi la pandilla basura que lo alimenta (una señora mayor cuyo odio a la izmierda le impide el más mínimo rigor; un enfermo mental que opina que las mujeres no deben ni votar ni siquiera opinar sobre política -sin embargo, bien que zankea a la abuela-, y sobre todo, desde hace varias semanas una pequeña marabunta de conspiranoicos de lo peorcito - de los que lo mismo te defienden la credibilidad del caso Royuela como que la Tierra es hueca y plana a la vez
> 
> ...



Para qué poner unas capturas del supuesto Excel que has hecho y callarnos la boca a todos cuando puedes decirlo sin aportar una sola prueba? 

Gracias por retratarte, tienes un afán desmesurado en intentar desprestigiar el Expediente Royuela y eso te pone en muy mal lugar, alguien que no se lo cree no comenta nada, como los más de cien mil que han visto el hilo.

No digo que hayas pagado para según qué cosas, con familiares de por medio, cosas muy malas, creo que sabes a lo que me refiero...

Claro que puedo equivocarme en la insinuación, podría ser que tú no estás nervioso por algo que has hecho y que en este hilo se ha hablado de ello, solo que empleas tiempo en desacreditar el Expediente Royuela en este hilo en vez de spamearlo a la policía para que denuncien a los Royuela por falsedad documental, calumnias, injurias, etc por una razón que solo tú conoces y te hace comportarte como un auténtico subnormal...


----------



## Arretranco_70 (22 Feb 2020)

shambalian dijo:


> No entiendo la referencia al Dr. Josep Mª Rourera, no sé que demuestra si es que se pretendía demostrar algo en este punto.
> 
> Lo de los sicarios muy eficaces haciendo una semana entera de encargos pues hombre teniendo en cuenta que eran bastantes puedes encargar a 5 una operación un día luego a otros 5 al día siguiente y así sólo hacen un trabajo por semana, tampoco lo veo tan inverosímil como para desmontarlo todo y si, los sicarios no suelen fallar sobre todo si son profesionales con mucha experiencia en las espaldas, un tal Popeye sicario de Escobar mató con sus propias manos según el a unas 250 personas, pues ya me dirás un grupo de sicarios, son perfectamente capaces de algo de este calibre. Lo de la Gran Vía pudo ser de noche o a saber, no he visto ese expediente concreto, le echaré un ojo.
> Por otro lado si todo es falso ¿porque no están detenidos por calumnias?, es que lo que ocurre es que sea falso o no, no deja de ser una movida.



Ufffff. venga va.... la última vez que entro.

Lo del Sr. Rourera sólo era una pincelada para evidenciar que a poco que rasques casi ninguno, por una cosa o por otra, se sostienen. Es que no coinciden ni las fechas de fallecimiento. Y no hace falta ser Hercules Poirot precisamente.

Comparar los sicarios de Escobar con "esta trama" es, quizá, no haber entendido ni remotamente lo que esta gente intenta que nos traguemos. 

Popeye, los sicarios colombianos, los hombres de Al Capone u otros similares, tenían gran capacidad de crimen porque no se andaban con chiquitas..... sacaban una pistola y le volaban los sesos a quien fuese..... Y aún así, cada asesinato tenía su necesaria preparación de seguimiento, captura de información y planificación del momento adecuado. Aunque fuese mínima. Y aún así, no pudieron comprar/chantajear a todo funcionario, sin excepción, que se pusiera en su camino. Y aún así, se comieron muchos años en la cárcel. Y aún así....

En "esta trama" se han cargado a cientos (en breve serán miles ) de personas SIN PEGAR UN SOLO TIRO (vaya sicarios de mierda), tapando todos y cada uno de los crímenes chantajeando/amenazando a policías, jueces, abogados, forenses, familiares, testigos, etc etc etc. sin que uno solo, y tienen que ser MILES Y MILES entre funcionarios y familiares, EN TREINTA AÑOS HAYA DICHO NI MÚ....... De verdad para ti es creíble? En fin....

Cada uno de los asesinatos es minuciosamente estudiado, ejecutado y tapado convenientemente. Nada de tiros en la nuca..... NO SON DE LOS QUE PUEDES ASESINAR UNO HOY Y OTRO MAÑANA con un tiro en la nuca...no.... Accidentes de tráfico donde la efectividad es del 100% (digo yo que alguno de los que dos coches potentes les sacaron de la carretera podría haber sobrevivido y contarlo.....pero no), infartos y enfermedades de larga duración que para empezar, necesitan mínimo unos meses de seguimiento y un envenenamiento continuo,.... Tramas en las que deben participar no menos de 30 personas para finalmente asesinar a una pobre chica que no era nadie..... Lo que es muy curioso porque teniendo el "método" de echar polvos en el café, no se entiende para qué pagar a tantas personas cuando sólo debes untar al forense y quizá a algún policía fisgón. O eliminarlos, qué coño, con esa capacidad....

Y que ni un sólo juez o fiscal "de la otra cuerda" de Mena haya sospechado nada en 30 años..... Ni policías. Ni familiares... Qué coño....NI EL CNI....*¿El CNI ES COMUNISTA COMO MENA? ¿INCLUSO EN LOS AÑOS DE AZNAR? PREGUNTO*. 

Te cargas 3 personas importantes a la semana, cada semana, cada mes, durante años y sólo en Cataluña....y nadie sospecha nada. Por favor.....


----------



## Arretranco_70 (22 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Para qué poner unas capturas del supuesto Excel que has hecho y callarnos la boca a todos cuando puedes decirlo sin aportar una sola prueba?
> 
> Gracias por retratarte, tienes un afán desmesurado en intentar desprestigiar el Expediente Royuela y eso te pone en muy mal lugar, alguien que no se lo cree no comenta nada, como los más de cien mil que han visto el hilo.
> 
> ...



Definitivamente ERES IDIOTA.

Sin aportar una sola prueba? Cómo coño crees que se pueden enlazar las coincidencias de 3 expedientes en la misma fecha que he puesto y que puedo poner otras 8, sin haber usado un Excel?

Bah....venga, al ignore. Ya está bien.


----------



## DoctorKaputo (22 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Los jesuitas no son cristianos, hombre; usan ese nombre como estrategia para que los cristianos no se den cuenta de que son adversarios



Si.
No hay nada más falso e hipócrita que un jesuita.
Y cualquier católico de pro se daría cuenta de que Francisco se está cargando la doctrina. Estrictamente hablando se le puede considerar un hereje.
Hay muchos canales en Youtube criticando la deriva anticatólica de Bergoglio, que va camino de provocar un cisma en Roma.


----------



## shambalian (22 Feb 2020)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> Si.
> No hay nada más falso e hipócrita que un jesuita.
> Y cualquier católico de pro se daría cuenta de que Francisco se está cargando la doctrina. Estrictamente hablando se le puede considerar un hereje.
> Hay muchos canales en Youtube criticando la deriva anticatólica de Bergoglio, que va camino de provocar un cisma en Roma.



Eso es cierto, muchos católicos lo están denunciando.


----------



## shambalian (22 Feb 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Ufffff. venga va.... la última vez que entro.
> 
> Lo del Sr. Rourera sólo era una pincelada para evidenciar que a poco que rasques casi ninguno, por una cosa o por otra, se sostienen. Es que no coinciden ni las fechas de fallecimiento. Y no hace falta ser Hercules Poirot precisamente.
> 
> ...



Yo me he hecho esas preguntas pero también otras, intento explicar más o menos lo que dices así, siendo la fiscalía se puede tapar todo y teniendo los masones la red que tienen aparentemente se cubren unos a otros. Lo de Aznar y tal imagino que es también por la masonería sino explicame ¿porque coño Rajoy no tocó las leyes de ZP?.

En la mayoría de asesinatos sólo haría falta hacer el ¿atestado? hecho por ellos mismos y untar al forense cuando sea necesario, otras veces no lo sería siquiera al morir en accidente de tráfico por ejemplo.

Parece inverosimil si, pero insisto ¿porqué no los denuncian por calumnias? Lo que te quiero decir es que aún si piensas que es falso, surgen muchas preguntas ¿porqué no está ese canal ya cerrado por un juez? ¿quien ha confeccionado el expediente? ¿quienes son los peritos que se inventan que es verdadero? aunque en esta parte es fácil que quien haya copiado la letra de Mena les diera copias para comparar hechas por el mismo.

¿Porqué Mena no hizo simplemente una prueba caligráfica dos pesquisas y lo entrulla de nuevo por falsa denuncia? ¿es todo inventado? ¿ni siquiera han estado en la cárcel?¿no te parece un poco tonta la excusa esa de la humillación ante tus colegas y las pollas en vinagre y mueves supuestamente Roma con Santiago hasta contactar con el presidente del gobierno de España sólo para no hacer una prueba caligráfica? ¿o eso no pasó en absoluto? ¿que parte es verdad y cual es mentira? ¿La presidenta del TSJC no hizo nada porque todo es mentira? ¿o es verdad que el padre sus socios y el abogado murieron en fechas cercanas?, ¿quien ha montado todo esto si es falso? ¿la "resistencia" falangista durante años?, es que por el otro lado me surgen más preguntas macho que quieres que te diga.

¿Todo este trabajo de falsificación (miles de horas y de euros) para que te encierren en la cárcel a los dos días por calumnias y gilipuertas? no sé Rick...

Se me acaba de ocurrir aunque sea descabellado y encajaría que sea falso con otras preguntas contestadas en ese supuesto, puede ser una encerrona del sistema para intentar acabar con algo que les jode un montón y que son las verdades de internet, canales como el de un abogado contra la demagogia y tal, usaran este caso para hacer una ley contra las llamadas por ellos fake news el día que algún colgao haga algo fuerte y público respecto a este expediente y se demuestre después de todo que es falso....si lo es....pero que va, esto tiene que estar en manos de la justicia, no entiendo porque no los denuncian, sigo con las mismas preguntas sin solución.


----------



## Debunker (22 Feb 2020)

shambalian dijo:


> A ver, esto es un foro, si el chaval quiere dar su opinión del fondo de la trama a mi personalmente no me ofende ni aún siendo budista que diga que el Dalai Lama es Satanás (no lo ha dicho eh XD), yo sí que estoy hasta los cojones de los ofendiditos y de que les digan a la gente de que pueden hablar y de que no. Lo de los jesuitas será en parte cierto en parte falso, a mi personalmente me cuesta creer que una organización cristiana colabore con la destrucción del cristianismo pero bueno si tienen infiltrados todo puede ser aunque ya digo que discrepo, creo que es parte de la demonización del cristianismo y la Iglesia.
> 
> Te equivocas en un aspecto fundamental DBunker, ¿no te has dado cuenta de la especial inquina que se le tiene a la tradición religiosa católica?, no sólo es por dinero y poder, hay un plan, se trata de arrancar la fe en Dios de los corazones de la gente, demonizando a los curas, a la Iglesia, ridiculizando al creyente (de esas ridiculizaciones recibí un buen tratamiento por tu parte hace unos años), sólo hay que ver la serie española "La que se avecina" para ver que es lo que quiere esta gente y cómo lo consigue, no hace falta ser un lumbreras.
> 
> Cuando ves que asesinan al Secretario General de Concapa (asociación de padres y madres católicos de españa) porque insiste una y otra vez en que se siga dando religión en lugar de la masonada de educación para la ciudadanía te das cuenta o al menos uno debería darse cuenta. Lo que señala aún más claramente que estas personas pertenecientes a la masonería son satánicos lo sepan o no, por sus frutos los conocerás dijo el Mesías. Y lo de Vox canta cada vez más, están las evidencias que callan de elecciones transparentes, después su islamofobia recalcitrante y ahora callan esto también, pues blanco y en botella.




Es que el fondo del tema no es debatir si los masones son jesuitas, en este caso los masones son socialistas y es algo que está más claro que el agua, introducir a los jesuitas nos crea confusión y de nuevo los malos de la peli son los descendientes de la Iglesia y sus doctrinas y nos lleva a ese segundo punto que dices tú que yo no entiendo y es precisamente lo que defiendo, La Iglesia está siendo atacada desde todos los frentes, desde dentro y desde fuera, no es nada nuevo lleva siglos al menos desde el siglo XVIII siendo atacada con ferocidad, lo más doloroso es que el mensaje salvador de Jesús está diluído y desaparecido. En cuanto a la manipulación de series en TV , "la que se avecina" es una más de las muchas. Hasta los anuncios de TV son adoctrinadores, para qué, las cientos de organizaciones regadas con dinero público para adoctrinar en la derroición de la sociedad, es de alucine pero con todo tragamos. 

Y Vox que tiene que ver en este tema ?, qué no denuncia? pero vosotros os dais cuenta como se manipula cualquier cosa que Vox denuncia? solo le faltaría a Vox dar un patinazo en denuncias tan fuertes como el fraude electoral o este caso mismo, tu mismo dices que son islamófobos , si la izquierda fuera coherente con su visión y adoctrinamiento serían los más islamófogos del mundo mundial, el islam sigue en el siglo VII y ya entonces era una doctrina salvaje de guerras de mata al infiel por la conquista del islam, la mujer una cosa al servicio del hombre etc. yo no quiero que semejante religión de terroristas fanáticos se mueva en mi país, no odio pero detesto el islam y bien lejos de mis hijos y nietos. En las bambalinas de la política hay que andar con pies de plomo y calma, mucha calma. En cualquier caso, lo que yo critico es que, este caso se utilice para ir a favor o en contra de un partido político, eso nos desvía de la cuestión de 1.136 asesinatos cometidos por el PSOE y crea confusión de que todos los partidos son lo mismo o la culpa es de otros, en este caso de los jesuitas que son los masones, es lo que normalmente hace el PSOE poner el ventilador de mierda y de mentiras en marcha cuando está arrinconado y le funciona. 

En resumen lo que tratamos aquí, libres de ideologías políticas, es saber la verdad sobre 1.136 asesinatos cometidos desde la esfera judicial bendecidos por el PSOE y con el 60% de los encargos de matar pedidos por la PSOE, si tenéis que atacar a un partido político, en este caso solo hay uno, atacad al PSOE , !joder¡ y dejad a los demás en paz que, a otros partidos como el PP les hemos dado hostias de todos los colores con su corrupción que palidece al lado de la corrupción criminal del PSOE en este caso y cientos más.


----------



## Debunker (22 Feb 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, tontoloscojones, ya no sigo el hilo. Sólo pincho -o no- cuando alguien me cita o hay una entrada en el principal y me entra curiosidad por dónde andan los tontos a las tres con sus elucubraciones adolescentes.
> 
> Desconozco las sandeces que hayáis podido escribir en el hilo desde el último post. Especialmente desde que vi la pandilla basura que lo alimenta (una señora mayor cuyo odio a la izmierda le impide el más mínimo rigor; un enfermo mental que opina que las mujeres no deben ni votar ni siquiera opinar sobre política -sin embargo, bien que zankea a la abuela-, y sobre todo, desde hace varias semanas una pequeña marabunta de conspiranoicos de lo peorcito - de los que lo mismo te defienden la credibilidad del caso Royuela como que la Tierra es hueca y plana a la vez
> 
> ...




No dices nada, el único enlace que pones es de José Mª Rourera Aliö y en ese he pinchado para ver que era pediatra, por su historia y aficiones sin lugar a dudas era de derechas y más que posible que franquista, comenzó a ejercer ya en 1950 y en 1.959 se trasladó a Barcelona y murió de una enfermedad sin especificar en agosto del 2005 que coincide con la fecha del expediente Royuela.


----------



## Incorrezto (22 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> En resumen lo que tratamos aquí, libres de ideologías políticas, es saber la verdad sobre 1.136 asesinatos cometidos desde la esfera judicial bendecidos por el PSOE y con el 60% de los encargos de matar pedidos por la PSOE, si tenéis que atacar a un partido político, en este caso solo hay uno, atacad al PSOE , !joder¡ y dejad a los demás en paz



muhera, como puedes decir primero libre de ideología y luego satanizar a la psoe...

esto está quedando en una magufada judeomasónica conspiranoica para frikis de la caverna.


----------



## Bimmer (22 Feb 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Definitivamente ERES IDIOTA.
> 
> Sin aportar una sola prueba? Cómo coño crees que se pueden enlazar las coincidencias de 3 expedientes en la misma fecha que he puesto y que puedo poner otras 8, sin haber usado un Excel?
> 
> Bah....venga, al ignore. Ya está bien.



Remordimientos por tener la herencia antes de tiempo?

Quiero decir, enseña el Excel ese que has hecho. Por qué no lo enseñas? Tenemos que creer lo que dices sin que muestres nada?



Debunker dijo:


> Y Vox que tiene que ver en este tema ?, qué no denuncia? pero vosotros os dais cuenta como se manipula cualquier cosa que Vox denuncia? solo le faltaría a Vox dar un patinazo en denuncias tan fuertes como el fraude electoral o este caso mismo



Pecas de ingenuidad en este tema, encarecidamente te recomiendo que veas estos dos vídeos :



Sobre todo este : 





shambalian dijo:


> Yo me he hecho esas preguntas pero también otras, intento explicar más o menos lo que dices así, siendo la fiscalía se puede tapar todo y teniendo los masones la red que tienen aparentemente se cubren unos a otros. Lo de Aznar y tal imagino que es también por la masonería sino explicame ¿porque coño Rajoy no tocó las leyes de ZP?.
> 
> En la mayoría de asesinatos sólo haría falta hacer el ¿atestado? hecho por ellos mismos y untar al forense cuando sea necesario, otras veces no lo sería siquiera al morir en accidente de tráfico por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Gracias, sentido común ni más ni menos. 

Puse el ejemplo de dos amigos que luchaban contra la corrupción del sistema, uno llamado Jesús Candel está un poco pasado de rosca y calumnió al que era su amigo el abogado Mario Díez el cual defiende a las víctimas del caso Kote Cabezudo (en este caso también hay mierda por un tubo), Díez quiso ir por el juzgado de Paz para resolverlo amistosamente, Candel se negó y Díez se ha querellado contra Candel para ir por lo penal, Candel le calumnió con una banalidad comparado con lo de Los Royuela a Mena y compañía, creo que Candel dijo que Díez era un estafador y que se quedaba el dinero de la asociación que tiene Díez llamada Justicia Poética.


----------



## Bimmer (22 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> muhera, como puedes decir primero libre de ideología y luego satanizar a la psoe...
> 
> esto está quedando en una magufada judeomasónica conspiranoica para frikis de la caverna.



Sino es mucha indiscreción. ¿Cuánto pillaste de herencia?


----------



## Incorrezto (22 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Sino es mucha indiscreción. ¿Cuánto pillaste de herencia?



afortunadamente mis padres siguen vivos, y mi madre me tuvo con veinte o sea que igual ni heredo.

algo repartieron de la de sus padres.

y tü?


----------



## NAKURA HAMAMI (22 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> no, es antropología



Mas bien apología del antro.


----------



## Debunker (22 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> muhera, como puedes decir primero libre de ideología y luego satanizar a la psoe...
> 
> esto está quedando en una magufada judeomasónica conspiranoica para frikis de la caverna.




Como ha dicho alguien por ahí, soy mujer y vieja, para mí un orgullo para vosotros soy demolición.

Viví la postguerra española con una familia, la de mi padre en su totalidad, comunistas elevados a la tercera potencia, mamé comunismo, a mis 16 años ingresé en un convento donde estuve 6 años por lo que me atrevo a hablar de cosas como los jesuitas porque lo conozco desde dentro, viví 16 años por diferentes países europeos, más en UK, he hecho negocios con países comunistas como Rumanía, Bulgaria y Rusia, he convivido con hindues en la India por años, con el islam en Pakistán, con budistas en el Tibet y cuando digo que he vivido es que conozco esas culturas, o regímenes como el comunismo, desde dentro, desde la misma vida diaria, desde su mejor y peor cara, también recorrí en menos medida sudamérica especialmente el Brasil de Lula y se de que va el progresismo populista y sus resultados vosotros no podéis darme ninguna lección de nada, si eres tan progre por lo menos podrías mostrar un respeto hacia la mujer que es mujer y no muhera, desgraciado miope e imbécil, ya quisieras tú acercarte a las suelas de mis zapatos cuando tu insulsa vida toque a su fín. 

El PSOE se sataniza solo con 1.136 asesinatos.


----------



## NAKURA HAMAMI (22 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Como ha dicho alguien por ahí, soy mujer y vieja, para mí un orgullo para vosotros soy demolición.
> 
> Viví la postguerra española con una familia, la de mi padre en su totalidad, comunistas elevados a la tercera potencia, mamé comunismo, a mis 16 años ingresé en un convento donde estuve 6 años por lo que me atrevo a hablar de cosas como los jesuitas porque lo conozco desde dentro, viví 16 años por diferentes países europeos, más en UK, he hecho negocios con países comunistas como Rumanía, Bulgaria y Rusia, he convivido con hindues en la India por años, con el islam en Pakistán, con budistas en el Tibet y cuando digo que he vivido es que conozco esas culturas, o regímenes como el comunismo, desde dentro, desde la misma vida diaria, desde su mejor y peor cara, también recorrí en menos medida sudamérica especialmente el Brasil de Lula y se de que va el progresismo populista y sus resultados vosotros no podéis darme ninguna lección de nada, si eres tan progre por lo menos podrías mostrar un respeto hacia la mujer que es mujer y no muhera, desgraciado miope e imbécil, ya quisieras tú acercarte a las suelas de mis zapatos cuando tu insulsa vida toque a su fín.
> 
> El PSOE se sataniza solo con 1.136 asesinatos.



Eso se llama saber gastar bien la vida, chapeau y felicidades, un abrazo estimada.


----------



## cagabandurrias (22 Feb 2020)

En Barcelona ya he encontrado distintos adhesivos con el texto "EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA".


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> No dices nada, el único enlace que pones es de José Mª Rourera Aliö y en ese he pinchado para ver que era pediatra, por su historia y aficiones sin lugar a dudas era de derechas y más que posible que franquista, comenzó a ejercer ya en 1950 y en 1.959 se trasladó a Barcelona y murió de una enfermedad sin especificar en agosto del 2005 que coincide con la fecha del expediente Royuela.



Si encima se inventaran las muertes les descubrirían enseguida el pastel.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Feb 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> En Barcelona ya he encontrado distintos adhesivos con el texto "EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA".



Efectivamente; están haciendo una campaña de márketing de la serie. Mi duda es si la estrenarán en Netflix o Movistar+.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Como ha dicho alguien por ahí, soy mujer y vieja, para mí un orgullo para vosotros soy demolición.
> 
> Viví la postguerra española con una familia, la de mi padre en su totalidad, comunistas elevados a la tercera potencia, mamé comunismo, a mis 16 años ingresé en un convento donde estuve 6 años por lo que me atrevo a hablar de cosas como los jesuitas porque lo conozco desde dentro, viví 16 años por diferentes países europeos, más en UK, he hecho negocios con países comunistas como Rumanía, Bulgaria y Rusia, he convivido con hindues en la India por años, con el islam en Pakistán, con budistas en el Tibet y cuando digo que he vivido es que conozco esas culturas, o regímenes como el comunismo, desde dentro, desde la misma vida diaria, desde su mejor y peor cara, también recorrí en menos medida sudamérica especialmente el Brasil de Lula y se de que va el progresismo populista y sus resultados vosotros no podéis darme ninguna lección de nada, si eres tan progre por lo menos podrías mostrar un respeto hacia la mujer que es mujer y no muhera, desgraciado miope e imbécil, ya quisieras tú acercarte a las suelas de mis zapatos cuando tu insulsa vida toque a su fín.
> 
> El PSOE se sataniza solo con 1.136 asesinatos.



Ya tardas en abrir un hilo explicando comparativamente esas sociedades


----------



## Jony (22 Feb 2020)




----------



## Sargento Kowalski (22 Feb 2020)

Dentro de uno minutos...

*Esta Tarde a las 18:00 22/02 Expediente Royuela con El Arconte en Directo*


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (22 Feb 2020)




----------



## Conde Duckula (22 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El video de Canal 5 me ha parecido una exposicion un poco rebuscada e incompleta, aunque siempre es bienvenida. No obstante, me ha extrañado que en ningun momento se haya mencionado los mas de mil cien asesinatos, pues es el eje fundamental de toda la trama.
> 
> En cuanto al tema de la simbologia masonica esta viene siendo tratada desde hace tiempo con mayor o mejor suerte en este hilo.
> 
> Simbologia V



El tema este no es que algunos no lo crean o no lo quieran tratar. Es que sencillamente les da más que miedo. Primero por el descrédito que puede ser y segundo por la posible respuesta del gobierno.
Tienen los medios para hacer pasar a los royuela por lo peor que se te ocurra y destruir toda prueba convirtiendo en mentira todo el asunto. Ahora mismo no molestan demasiado.
No hay más que ver que esperanza Aguirre aparcó en doble fila para sacar dinero del cajero y estuvo durante meses en los telediarios. En cambio tenemos a un ministro del régimen que ha recibido a una "embajadora" de una narcodictadura. Ha descargado 40 maletas que se han quedado aquí. Y eso no ha ocurrido a ojos de los massmierda.
Así están las cosas. Toda prudencia es poca.


----------



## Incorrezto (22 Feb 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> No hay más que ver que esperanza Aguirre aparcó en doble fila para sacar dinero del cajero y estuvo durante meses en los telediarios



es que arrolló la moto que paró delante de ella bloqueando el paso, el protocolo. y luego no hizo caso a las sirenas y gritos de alto.



Conde Duckula dijo:


> En cambio tenemos a un ministro del régimen que ha recibido a una "embajadora" de una narcodictadura. Ha descargado 40 maletas que se han quedado aquí



secretos de estado.


----------



## Delija (22 Feb 2020)

He leído por encima y no he querido seguir leyendo porque estos asuntos de esta magnitud ya no es que me dejen sin palabras, sino que me amargan el día y me llevo luego varios días con mal cuerpo.

Cuanta verdad hay en la felicidad del ignorante, bendita ignorancia.Solo confío y deseo que estas alimañas rindan cuentas al Todopoderoso cuando abandonen este mundo, porque en este desde luego no existe la justicia.


----------



## shambalian (22 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Es que el fondo del tema no es debatir si los masones son jesuitas, en este caso los masones son socialistas y es algo que está más claro que el agua, introducir a los jesuitas nos crea confusión y de nuevo los malos de la peli son los descendientes de la Iglesia y sus doctrinas y nos lleva a ese segundo punto que dices tú que yo no entiendo y es precisamente lo que defiendo, La Iglesia está siendo atacada desde todos los frentes, desde dentro y desde fuera, no es nada nuevo lleva siglos al menos desde el siglo XVIII siendo atacada con ferocidad, lo más doloroso es que el mensaje salvador de Jesús está diluído y desaparecido. En cuanto a la manipulación de series en TV , "la que se avecina" es una más de las muchas. Hasta los anuncios de TV son adoctrinadores, para qué, las cientos de organizaciones regadas con dinero público para adoctrinar en la derroición de la sociedad, es de alucine pero con todo tragamos.
> 
> Y Vox que tiene que ver en este tema ?, qué no denuncia? pero vosotros os dais cuenta como se manipula cualquier cosa que Vox denuncia? solo le faltaría a Vox dar un patinazo en denuncias tan fuertes como el fraude electoral o este caso mismo, tu mismo dices que son islamófobos , si la izquierda fuera coherente con su visión y adoctrinamiento serían los más islamófogos del mundo mundial, el islam sigue en el siglo VII y ya entonces era una doctrina salvaje de guerras de mata al infiel por la conquista del islam, la mujer una cosa al servicio del hombre etc. yo no quiero que semejante religión de terroristas fanáticos se mueva en mi país, no odio pero detesto el islam y bien lejos de mis hijos y nietos. En las bambalinas de la política hay que andar con pies de plomo y calma, mucha calma. En cualquier caso, lo que yo critico es que, este caso se utilice para ir a favor o en contra de un partido político, eso nos desvía de la cuestión de 1.136 asesinatos cometidos por el PSOE y crea confusión de que todos los partidos son lo mismo o la culpa es de otros, en este caso de los jesuitas que son los masones, es lo que normalmente hace el PSOE poner el ventilador de mierda y de mentiras en marcha cuando está arrinconado y le funciona.
> 
> En resumen lo que tratamos aquí, libres de ideologías políticas, es saber la verdad sobre 1.136 asesinatos cometidos desde la esfera judicial bendecidos por el PSOE y con el 60% de los encargos de matar pedidos por la PSOE, si tenéis que atacar a un partido político, en este caso solo hay uno, atacad al PSOE , !joder¡ y dejad a los demás en paz que, a otros partidos como el PP les hemos dado hostias de todos los colores con su corrupción que palidece al lado de la corrupción criminal del PSOE en este caso y cientos más.



Veo que tu visión del Islam es la de hollywood, enhorabuena (a los medios sionistas claro). Una religión de terroristas fanáticos XD, ahí queda, más de mil millones de terroristas fanáticos XD. Debes conocer como se desarrolló el Islam en sus inicios y conocer el contexto de "mata al infiel por la conquista del islam", no te voy a dar una lección de historia pero te diré que ese pasaje está ya muy manido de usarlo por parte de los islamófobos pero tiene su contexto, no quiere decir que si te montas en un ascensor con un musulmán y le dices que eres ateo vaya el hombre a pintar de rojo el ascensor, eso es una gilipollez sustentada en ese pasaje que se lee siempre sin contexto (el contexto histórico concreto en el que los musulmanes eran asesinados por rezar a Allah, vamos que se refiere a los infieles que estaban matando musulmanes y sólo para ellos y en aquel momento y tras soportar muchos ataques sin contraatacar).

Por otro lado es normal que se le quiera dar voz a esto y es normal mirar a los partidos que se suponen quieren "regenerar la democracia" y cuando los ves callando, aunque el motivo que das es bastante bueno, pues te quedas diciendo ¿y si no lo hacen ellos quién lo va a sacar a la luz , podemos? Podemos ya sabemos lo que ha regenerado la política.

Lo de los jesuitas lo veo un intento más de tirar mierda al cristianismo pero es bastante posible que estén infiltrados aunque no me pronuncio y si, con este caso concreto no viene al caso pero bueno, la gente siempre quiere tirar a tope de la manta y ponen sus teorías sobre la mesa.

Como muy bien ha dicho Renko, en la tesis vs antitesis la izquierda (PSOE) ha ganado y es lo que tenemos, progresía satanista a cascoporro para todos, niños y mayores, la cultura de la muerte.


----------



## Wolfpack (22 Feb 2020)

Conozco a uno de los supuestos jueces para la masonería que los Royuela dicen que reclutó Mena (página 4 de este hilo). ¿Debería tomar medidas de algún tipo, por si las moscas?


----------



## Uritorco (22 Feb 2020)

No sabeis el poder e influencia que tiene la masoneria. La tuvo tambien durante el regimen anterior, la suficiente para escorarlo y carcomerlo por dentro hasta dejarlo en nada. De ahi esa maravillosa Transicion, que fue simplemente el segundo escenario o fase del plan, esta vez apalabrada internacionalmente. Por que toda la consolidacion de la democracia parlamentaria fue una gran operacion masonica. Estamos hablando aqui, en pleno siglo XXI del Expediente Royuela, pues echad un vistazo a esta interesante trama ocurrida en 1940, al poco de concluir la guerra civil. El Expediente Gabaldon, donde la masoneria aparece implicada en diversos asesinatos. Curiosamente un personaje que aparece tambien de manera tanjencial en la trama se apellida Gutierrez Mellado...

El "asunto Gabaldón" ¿La masonería infiltrada en la cúpula del Régimen? - El Español Digital "La verdad sin complejos"


----------



## allseeyingeye (22 Feb 2020)

deshumsur dijo:


> Por el por saco que están dando desde luego esto hay que mirarlo
> 
> HAY CENSURA EN ESTE HILO?
> a las 14:52 escribí este post, se lo iba a enseñar a un colega cuando he visto que no estaba, al regresar de mi lugar de trabajo y loguearme, me ha salido el siguiente mensaje
> ...




joder eso no lo he vito en la vida xD

NUNCA
y que has escrito ? xD


----------



## Peritta (22 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> es que arrolló la moto que paró delante de ella bloqueando el paso, el protocolo. y luego no hizo caso a las sirenas y gritos de alto.
> 
> secretos de estado.



No venga a embarrar el campo. Haga de abogado del diablo si quiere pero no nos cambie de tema.



deshumsur dijo:


> Por el por saco que están dando desde luego esto hay que mirarlo
> 
> HAY CENSURA EN ESTE HILO?
> a las 14:52 escribí este post, se lo iba a enseñar a un colega cuando he visto que no estaba, al regresar de mi lugar de trabajo y loguearme, me ha salido el siguiente mensaje
> ...



No se ve ná en el .pdf que ha puesto señor.

Sorprendente el mensajillo ése del loggeo. Éso a mí no me ha pasado nunca en este foro. También me sorprende que usté trabaje en sábado.

¿Está seguro que fueron 26 los asesinados de la operación Chumi y que empezaron en Abril del 2004?. ¿Dice éso el Royuela en algún video o es un cálculo suyo?. ¿Cuál es el expediente 632?. 
Es que en un video o en un .pdf de su página web vi una relación de crímenes familiares cometidos en 2005, y alguno creo que en el 2006. Me extrañó que algunas veces los de la banda del Ruiz y los del Jose Manuel ése cobraran tan poco 3.000 euros entre varios a repartir.

Yo sigo aún sin saber qué pensar. Si es una troleada es una troleada premium porque deben de tener una tonelada de documentos y no las cuatro copias que enseñan. Hasta que no vea un inventario del mogollón de documentos que tienen, si es que era tan guapo el zulo de la clínica, no me los voy a creer.

Pero si la cosa es cierta nos están poniendo delante de las narices la prueba de que la administración come niños crudos. Y si consiente bandas maffiosas entre sus filas nada podrá decir cuando los particulares hagan lo mismo. Tó se pega menos la hermosura.

Desengáñensustedes, el General Bajito fue irrepetible. No va a volver. Luego si alguien pone orden en este pandemonium puede que sea bajito, pero desde luego que no será militar.








__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (23 Feb 2020)

En el articulo que inserte antes se asegura que Gutierrez Mellado, no solo era mason y colaborador del KGB, sino que estuvo directamente involucrado en el asesinato del comandante Isaac Gabaldon en 1939.

"La CIA puso a Suárez sobre la mesa un informe que aseguraba que tanto Gutiérrez Mellado como _“la Díaz de Ribera”_ –la hija bastarda de Serrano Suñer– eran de la KGB. Gutiérrez Mellado no ha sido identificado nunca de forma fehaciente como agente soviético y las primeras sospechas firmes [...] se remontan a comienzos de la décadas de los sesenta cuando el desertor soviético Anatoliy Golitsyn alertó de la presencia de agentes soviéticos situados en altos niveles del franquismo".

El "asunto Gabaldón" ¿La masonería infiltrada en la cúpula del Régimen? - El Español Digital "La verdad sin complejos"


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> En el articulo que inserte antes se asegura que Gutierrez Mellado, no solo era mason y colaborador del KGB, sino que estuvo directamente involucrado en el asesinato del comandante Isaac Gabaldon en 1939.
> 
> "La CIA puso a Suárez sobre la mesa un informe que aseguraba que tanto Gutiérrez Mellado como _“la Díaz de Ribera”_ –la hija bastarda de Serrano Suñer– eran de la KGB. Gutiérrez Mellado no ha sido identificado nunca de forma fehaciente como agente soviético y las primeras sospechas firmes [...] se remontan a comienzos de la décadas de los sesenta cuando el desertor soviético Anatoliy Golitsyn alertó de la presencia de agentes soviéticos situados en altos niveles del franquismo".
> 
> El "asunto Gabaldón" ¿La masonería infiltrada en la cúpula del Régimen? - El Español Digital "La verdad sin complejos"



Estamos hablando del Gutierrez Mellado que Mena ordena asesinar¿?


----------



## Uritorco (23 Feb 2020)

El mismo. Se devoran entre ellos, como los clanes mafiosos.


----------



## Uritorco (23 Feb 2020)

Lo del caso Gabaldon es casi un calco del Expediente Royuela. Es algo increible, a la par que interesantisimo. Y todo ello ocurrido tras la victoria de Franco. Si en ese periodo las "cloacas" seguian teniendo una considerable influencia, a pesar de ser el nuevo Estado "oficialmente" antimasonico, que no ocurrira hoy en dia. Asi va el pais. El Expediente Royuela es un testimonio demasiado evidente y conciso que abruma por la fuerza de los hechos. En plena Transicion Blas Piñar publico cierta informacion sobre el caso Gabaldon en la revista Fuerza Nueva, y esto fue lo que ocurrio:

*"*A los pocos días de salir el ejemplar de la revista Fuerza Nueva donde se trataba el crimen de la carretera de Extremadura (caso Gabaldon), el Jefe del Servicio Secreto, llamó al Congreso pidiendo hablar con mi abuelo (Blas Piñar), al que amenazó: Dejen de publicar cosas del asunto Gabaldón. No lleva a ningún sitio. *Su vida corre peligro. Se lo advierto".

Nuevos datos sobre el misterioso asesinato de Gabaldón, encargado en 1939 del Archivo de Logias, Masonería y Comunismo (I)*


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Feb 2020)

deshumsur dijo:


> Por el por saco que están dando desde luego esto hay que mirarlo
> 
> HAY CENSURA EN ESTE HILO?
> a las 14:52 escribí este post, se lo iba a enseñar a un colega cuando he visto que no estaba, al regresar de mi lugar de trabajo y loguearme, me ha salido el siguiente mensaje
> ...



A mí sí me salió una vez ese letrero. 
No creo que haya censura.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Como ha dicho alguien por ahí, soy mujer y vieja, para mí un orgullo para vosotros soy demolición.
> 
> Viví la postguerra española con una familia, la de mi padre en su totalidad, comunistas elevados a la tercera potencia, mamé comunismo, a mis 16 años ingresé en un convento donde estuve 6 años por lo que me atrevo a hablar de cosas como los jesuitas porque lo conozco desde dentro, viví 16 años por diferentes países europeos, más en UK, he hecho negocios con países comunistas como Rumanía, Bulgaria y Rusia, he convivido con hindues en la India por años, con el islam en Pakistán, con budistas en el Tibet y cuando digo que he vivido es que conozco esas culturas, o regímenes como el comunismo, desde dentro, desde la misma vida diaria, desde su mejor y peor cara, también recorrí en menos medida sudamérica especialmente el Brasil de Lula y se de que va el progresismo populista y sus resultados vosotros no podéis darme ninguna lección de nada, si eres tan progre por lo menos podrías mostrar un respeto hacia la mujer que es mujer y no muhera, desgraciado miope e imbécil, ya quisieras tú acercarte a las suelas de mis zapatos cuando tu insulsa vida toque a su fín.
> 
> El PSOE se sataniza solo con 1.136 asesinatos.



Pon a ese gilipollas Incorrezto en el ignore, no gastes teclado con él.


----------



## shambalian (23 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> muhera, como puedes decir primero libre de ideología y luego satanizar a la psoe...
> 
> esto está quedando en una magufada judeomasónica conspiranoica para frikis de la caverna.



Jajaja puse lo de contubernio judomasónico y ya han tardado en usarlo XD


----------



## Silvestre (23 Feb 2020)

Vaya desayuno más inesperado con este hilo. No sé si he entrado a Burbuja o a una novela negra... Lo seguiremos


----------



## Bimmer (23 Feb 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> NI EL CNI....*¿El CNI ES COMUNISTA COMO MENA? ¿INCLUSO EN LOS AÑOS DE AZNAR? PREGUNTO*.



El CNI es un conjunto de marionetas completamente abducidas, sin criterio, que hacen lo que les digan sus superiores sin rechistar, exactamente igual que un perro o cuerpos policiales que todos conocemos que solo se manifiestan para que les suban el sueldo en vez de porque haya delincuentes con antecedentes en libertad, no haya separación de poderes ni representación política. Noticia de ayer, 22 de Febrero :

Pedro Sánchez coloca a Pablo Iglesias en la comisión que controla el CNI

Tú esto lo conoces bien y lo sabes, te has puesto nervioso con el Expediente Royuela porque te salpica directa o indirectamente, y con esos nervios no se te ha ocurrido nada mejor que hacerte el oficialista absoluto en el hilo más activo de España sobre el Expediente Royuela.

Estás haciendo el ridículo, la gente no es gilipollas, otra cosa es que nos tengan drogados con los chemtrails los cuales vienen reflejados en el artículo 3 del *Real Decreto 849/1986, de 11 de abril : BOE.es - Documento consolidado BOE-A-1986-10638*

Y por ello solo nos quejamos, sin llegar a organizarnos para cambiar a mejor lo que consideramos que está mal, poned en Google : "Chemtrails", todas las páginas que os salen son de periódicos oficiales que tratan los chemtrails como teoría de la conspiración, cuando en la ley que he puesto viene bien claro que sí existen y que de hecho son potencialmente adversos para la salud como bien indica el punto 4 del artículo 3.

Es mi teoría, con los chemtrails nos drogan para tenernos como zombies sin capacidad de organización, por eso permanecemos pasivos ante noticias tan graves como esta que comunicó el periódico El Mundo sobre Dolores Delgado, la cuál es ahora Fiscal General del Estado... : 

Dolores Delgado desveló que jueces y fiscales acabaron con menores durante un viaje en Colombia


----------



## allseeyingeye (23 Feb 2020)

deshumsur dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 237921




LOL
pues sip, lo lei por encima antes creo
al menos me suena
que raro xD primera vez que veo eso en burbuja
copiese
guardese xD


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Feb 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Pon a ese gilipollas Incorrezto en el ignore, no gastes teclado con él.



me nutre que los gilipollas, los de verdad, no me traguen.



shambalian dijo:


> Jajaja puse lo de contubernio judomasónico y ya han tardado en usarlo XD



yo lo he puesto sin leerte, es una analogía muy obvia: fascistas viendo fantasmas.

lo de que gutierrez mellado era del kgb ya es hilarante.
para empezar, seria de la nkvd.


----------



## cagabandurrias (23 Feb 2020)

Es una vergüenza que ninguna institución o funcionario del Estado se pronuncie sobre el Expediente Royuela.


----------



## Peritta (23 Feb 2020)

Ahí dice que tiene 37.000 documentos.



Pues sería bueno retomar la idea del Excel. y de momento excluir los asesinatos por herencia ya que se encontrarían dificultades para husmear por parte de las familias. Pero los robos, las extorsiones y los crímenes por rivalidad política o administrativa, sí que podrían irse rellenando.
Nombre, edad en el momento del suceso, fecha, lugar, motivo....

Vaya, acabo de leer su posta y veo que ya hay un excel hecho.



deshumsur dijo:


> Peritta
> 
> los 26 asesinatos presuntos de la operación Chumi los puedes ver facilmente si en buscar dentro del PDF pones esa palabra,
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por su posta señor. Ya era hora de que alguien se ciñera al tema y al próximo que distraiga la atención y empiece a embarrar el campo le voy a mandar al ignore sin más miramientos.

Es evidente que no me manejo con la internet ni sé buscar, ni tengo buena conexión y el computer que tengo también deja mucho que desear, pero el enlace que puso antes lleva a un fichero sin contenido:

http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/601-700.pdf

El que ha enlazado en esta posta nueva sí contiene texto y es más o menos lo que pedía yo:

http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/1.-RELACIÓN-DE-ASESINATOS-COMETIDOS-POR-JOSE-Mª-MENA-FISCAL-Y-SUS-COMPLICES.pdf


Sí, no sé mucha historia, reconozco que soy bastante ignorantón, ya he dicho más veces que soy un gañán de pueblo sin muchas luces y me encanta que me iluminen. Es a éso a lo que vengo al Burbuja éste.

El 632 ¿es el Bibiano Conesa García?. Pues extiéndase señor haga el favor, y no gaste en reproches de suegra lo que podía gastar en iluminar a los que nos asomamos, que no somos muchos, si es que quiere que esta información llegue a los que leen el Marca o el Diez Minutos.
No, no me cierre la puerta, que si se esconde _me se_ van a pasar las ganas de buscarle.

-Pepe a que me escondo y no me encuentras.
-María, como te escondas no te busco.



¿Qué sabemos del Sargento Ruiz?. ¿Sigue en activo?. ¿Y del Jose Manuel ése?. ¿Heredaron el sargento Ruiz o el Policía Jose Manuel a los pretorianos de don Baltasar para sus equipos?.



Incorrezto dijo:


> me nutre que los gilipollas, los de verdad, no me traguen.
> 
> yo lo he puesto sin leerte, es una analogía muy obvia: fascistas viendo fantasmas.
> 
> ...



Al Hippy de Playa éste le tengo en el ignore y a usté, mesié, en el punto de mira.

LLeva razón en lo que dice de la NKVD aunque bien es posible que se dijera KGB por generalizar. Además la NKVD sería entonces más o menos nueva, dadas las purgas que hizo el "Padrecito Bigotón" a finales de los años treinta.

Si está haciendo de abogado del diablo no debería perder tiempo ni letras en insultar ni en menospreciar a nadie, ya que pierde usté credibilidad a borbotones.
No nos aburra señor.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Pili33 (23 Feb 2020)




----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Lo del caso Gabaldon es casi un calco del Expediente Royuela. Es algo increible, a la par que interesantisimo. Y todo ello ocurrido tras la victoria de Franco. Si en ese periodo las "cloacas" seguian teniendo una considerable influencia, a pesar de ser el nuevo Estado "oficialmente" antimasonico, que no ocurrira hoy en dia. Asi va el pais. El Expediente Royuela es un testimonio demasiado evidente y conciso que abruma por la fuerza de los hechos. En plena Transicion Blas Piñar publico cierta informacion sobre el caso Gabaldon en la revista Fuerza Nueva, y esto fue lo que ocurrio:
> 
> *"*A los pocos días de salir el ejemplar de la revista Fuerza Nueva donde se trataba el crimen de la carretera de Extremadura (caso Gabaldon), el Jefe del Servicio Secreto, llamó al Congreso pidiendo hablar con mi abuelo (Blas Piñar), al que amenazó: Dejen de publicar cosas del asunto Gabaldón. No lleva a ningún sitio. *Su vida corre peligro. Se lo advierto".
> 
> Nuevos datos sobre el misterioso asesinato de Gabaldón, encargado en 1939 del Archivo de Logias, Masonería y Comunismo (I)*



Acojonante. Hasta el modus operandi es el mismo, tipo accidentes de circulación. 



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Feb 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Si está haciendo de abogado del diablo no debería perder tiempo ni letras en insultar ni en menospreciar a nadie, ya que pierde usté credibilidad a borbotones.
> No nos aburra señor.



a ver si esto aburre menos.




















la credibilidad se gana o pierde por postear o no tonterias indocumentadas.

se podría decir que este juicio fue una tapadera para soltarlo luego como espía simulando una deserción.


----------



## Bimmer (23 Feb 2020)

A este señor le llamé cretino por no subir vídeo del Expediente Royuela, retiro lo dicho y le pido perdón, es un grande :


----------



## Debunker (23 Feb 2020)

shambalian dijo:


> Veo que tu visión del Islam es la de hollywood, enhorabuena (a los medios sionistas claro). Una religión de terroristas fanáticos XD, ahí queda, más de mil millones de terroristas fanáticos XD. Debes conocer como se desarrolló el Islam en sus inicios y conocer el contexto de "mata al infiel por la conquista del islam", no te voy a dar una lección de historia pero te diré que ese pasaje está ya muy manido de usarlo por parte de los islamófobos pero tiene su contexto, no quiere decir que si te montas en un ascensor con un musulmán y le dices que eres ateo vaya el hombre a pintar de rojo el ascensor, eso es una gilipollez sustentada en ese pasaje que se lee siempre sin contexto (el contexto histórico concreto en el que los musulmanes eran asesinados por rezar a Allah, vamos que se refiere a los infieles que estaban matando musulmanes y sólo para ellos y en aquel momento y tras soportar muchos ataques sin contraatacar)




Me he tomado unos días en este foro para no atacar a nadie, pero mira por donde te he leído por citarme y después de pasar de ello, al final de contesto.

En el mundo hay 1.800 millones de islamitas, tu posiblemente conocerás el islam de Marruecos que es suave después de 44 años de Francia educándolos e introduciendo su visión y los contactos por vecindad de Marruecos y Europa. En cualquier caso bastante dolor de cabeza están dando los marrokies a Francia

El islam de Pakistán es de horror y el de Afganistán y núcleos muy extensos aunque no uniformes en Iraq, el Irán profundo e incluso A. Saudit aunque su riqueza y alianza con occidente lo disimule, en Yemen, Libia etc. 

Sorprende incluso que islamitas tengan preparación tecnológica de alto nivel y sean tan absolutamente fanáticos en sus creencias, no voy a escribir un tocho, búscata la vida por internet acudiendo a sus propias fuentes, no las nuestras y encontrarás la realidad


----------



## allseeyingeye (23 Feb 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Ahí dice que tiene 37.000 documentos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




estaba pensando en aplicaciones open source o de pago que valieran para hacer mapas de contactos o simplemente esquemas cutres
las hay desde las mas enrevesadas y que quedan muy bien
de pago eso si
o las mas cutres o mejor idicho BASICAS que son OPEN SOURCE, licencia GPL y tal
que bueno, ya lo estan haciendo con las aplicaciones normales de las suites de ofimatica


pero que quizas podian ser interesantes para grandes volumenes de datos o esquemas de relaciones de "Pepito conoce a menganito" y paga a fulanito que pertenece a todos estos contactos y bla bla bla
a falta de bases de datos big data y mega procesadores
habra que hacer un PALANTIR VERSION PACO que a fin de cuentas ti la PE de PA xDD igualmente

ES DECIR:
a manita, pegando con un programita tiki tiki tiki una por una.
sin tanta tecnologia
sin que lo haga solo.


he mirado dos cutrecillas o basicas pero open source o relativamente open source
lo cual hace que sean mas perdurables a decadas vista
y exportable sus bases de datos
solo como referencias
SON REALMENTE COMPLICADAS DE MANEJAR E INSTALAR ALGUNAS

el concepto es el "NETWORK MAPPING" y cosas asi

https://app.wisemapping.com/c/maps/3/try

VIPER - The Visual Project Explorer







  






Cytoscape: An Open Source Platform for Complex Network Analysis and Visualization










PERO SI EL PROGRAMA ELEGIDO FUERA EL CORRECTO. FACILITARIA MUCHO EL QUE OTRA GENTE INTERESADA ENSEGUIDA VEA DE OJO LAS CORRELACIONES ENTRE LOS DIFERENTES ELEMENTOS DE LA PRESUNTA TRAMA
solo es cuestion de evaluar si compesa el tiempo y energia invertido en procesar y almacenar los datos con ese sistema en ese momento concreto de la movida
segundo exacto
esto se puede puede hacer a mano paquisima con culaquier app o aplicacion, que sea exportable a el mayor numero posible de formatos como excel
etc








ESTE ES EL PALANTIR DE PAGO

QUE ESE YA SI ES DE ESPIAR DE VERDAD xD

pero el concepto es el mismo
el limite los datos que se tenga y la velocidad para meterlos a meno que es un coñazo claro


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Feb 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Ahí dice que tiene 37.000 documentos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En otro foro, creo que era el de Don Juan Ignacio Blanco, decian que el gobernador civil de Alicante, un siniestro psiquiatra que tambien era dueño de una clinica donde “desaparecio” la hija de un profesor universitario de Alicante, un caso muy sonado. Calve el gobernador sociata y uno de los Solana habian robado juntos TAMBIEN otro contenedor de coca. Ambos aparecen en la lista de premiados del caso Alcasser ya para colmo.

Calve oficialmente muere de cancer. En ese foro se dice que de dos disparos y que se falsificaron las actas de defuncion. Estamos ante otro “menado”?

El tio era cuarenton.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Feb 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Es una vergüenza que ninguna institución o funcionario del Estado se pronuncie sobre el Expediente Royuela.



No quieren perder el tiempo en desmentir teorías conspiranoicas.


----------



## NAKURA HAMAMI (23 Feb 2020)

Hace dos días escribí esto en un vídeo que tocaba el tema y esto respondió el editor : 

NAKURA HAMAMIHace 2 días
Si os interesa en burbuja info hay un foro que cuenta ya con mas de 120 páginas sobre el expediente Royuela

1





RESPONDER


Ocultar 2 respuestas

raftamonkey videos
Hace 2 días
Mil gracias por la información,por favor,acudir a la info q nos da NAKURA HAMAMI sobre el EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA


RESPONDER



NAKURA HAMAMIHace 20 horas
@raftamonkey videos Gracias a ti, este es un tema que hay que hacerlo extender todo y lo antes posible, un saludo

1






Es una forma de extender el asunto y centralizar la información ya que este foro es claramente el que mejor funciona.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7M60QTWeytXyM6IMYgoIaw


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Feb 2020)

A ver si algún moderador se digna a mover el hilo al subforo Conspiraciones.


----------



## allseeyingeye (23 Feb 2020)

Talskubilos dijo:


> A ver si algún moderador se digna a mover el hilo al subforo Conspiraciones.



jojojojoj

parece que molesta   

mas quisieras


----------



## Energia libre (23 Feb 2020)

Esto marcha, nuevos yuoutubers entran al trapo.
Poco a poco, sin prisa pero sin pausa.


----------



## allseeyingeye (23 Feb 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> estaba pensando en aplicaciones open source o de pago que valieran para hacer mapas de contactos o simplemente esquemas cutres
> las hay desde las mas enrevesadas y que quedan muy bien
> de pago eso si
> o las mas cutres o mejor idicho BASICAS que son OPEN SOURCE, licencia GPL y tal
> ...







  

he estado jugando y esta gracioso para un rato
no me queda ni al nivel de COÑA MAPA DE BROMA 
pero tiene posibilidades

los terminos son obviamente de coña facha style




la prueba es con este 
https://app.wisemapping.com/c/maps/3/try


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Feb 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> parece que molesta



Es el lugar que le corresponde, listillo.


----------



## Peritta (23 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> a ver si esto aburre menos....
> 
> La credibilidad se gana o pierde por postear o no tonterias indocumentadas.
> 
> se podría decir que este juicio fue una tapadera para soltarlo luego como espía simulando una deserción.



Sí señor, aburre. Está usté desviando la atención mesié. Y si no le vuelvo a contestar usté disimule porque seguramente le habré metido en el ignore. Basta ya de hacer perder el tiempo a los demás.

¿Qué tendrán que ver las querencias políticas del Gutierrez Mellado en el año 1937?. Si le mataron -presuntamente, claro- fijo que fue por algo bastante posterior.
Y también muy posterior al asesinato de Gabaldón. Que sepa pues el @Uritorco -si es que no es otra de sus multinikes- que también va a ser carne del ignore y por lo mismo, por desviar el tema.

Ya sabemos que el Gutierrez Mellado era un espía y que pasaba gente de un lado a otro no sé si cobrando o siguiendo órdenes. 

No, este no es el caso Gutierrez Mellado, no vengan echando mierda sobre el General Viejito. Este es el caso Mena, a ver si os enteráis que ésto no es la Tuiter. Aquí no te banean los moderadores, no hace falta, los usuarios también podemos mandaros al ignore

o a tomar por culo.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Feb 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Sí señor, aburre. Está usté desviando la atención mesié. Y si no le vuelvo a contestar usté disimule porque seguramente le habré metido en el ignore. Basta ya de hacer perder el tiempo a los demás.
> 
> ¿Qué tendrán que ver las querencias políticas del Gutierrez Mellado en el año 1937?. Si le mataron -presuntamente, claro- fijo que fue por algo bastante posterior.
> Y también muy posterior al asesinato de Gabaldón. Que sepa pues el @Uritorco -si es que no es otra de sus multinikes- que también va a ser carne del ignore y por lo mismo, por desviar el tema.
> ...



yo como comprenderá escribo lo que me sale de mis dos cojones y me importa lo mismo quien me lea o quien no. allá ellos que se lo pierden.

si se está hablando de que gutierrez mellado era un espia soviético en la guerra de españa, no sobra indagar sobre su trayectoria a ver si hay algo que justifique ese desvario.


----------



## cagabandurrias (23 Feb 2020)

Talskubilos dijo:


> A ver si algún moderador se digna a mover el hilo al subforo Conspiraciones.



Jojojojojo...parece que les jode que se esclarezca la verdad.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Feb 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Jojojojojo...parece que les jode que se esclarezca la verdad.



Que yo sepa, no se ha demostrado que todas esas muertes sean asesinatos. Como dijo otro forero, lo que tendríais que hacer es escoger unos pocos casos y estudiarlos a fondo. Quien mucho abarca, poco aprieta.


----------



## cagabandurrias (23 Feb 2020)

Talskubilos dijo:


> Que yo sepa, no se ha demostrado que todas esas muertes sean asesinatos. Como dijo otro forero, lo que tendríais que hacer es escoger unos pocos casos y estudiarlos a fondo. Quien mucho abarca, poco aprieta.



Quizá los tendríais que estudiar vosotros, los negacionistas.

Alguien puede ver normal que se acuse al Ex fiscal Mena del asesinato de 1150 personas y éste se agazape y no se querelle?

Y todos las instituciones públicas del Estado callando como putas?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Feb 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Quizá los tendríais que estudiar vosotros, los negacionistas.



Las afirmaciones extraordinarias requieren pruebas extraordinarias. Todo lo demás son habladurías, pseudociencia, etc.


----------



## Peritta (23 Feb 2020)

En Conspiraciones está este otro hilo:

Estoy viendo un canal de Youtube sobre crimenes de estado en España y..

que data de mediados de agosto pasado y que pasó desapercibido para los que no nos asomamos por allí.

Voy a llamar a éstos, a ver si tienen algo que decir.

@corto maltes, @G36, @Fermoselle, @Furillo, @Aspass, @Fernan___, @tizziano90, @bocadRillo, @cristiano trevijanista, @Tacañete, @misho, @Stock Option, @UNGERN, @Demodé, @visaman, @Tigershark 



cagabandurrias dijo:


> Y todos las instituciones públicas del Estado callando como putas?



¿Que por qué sabía que estabas comiendo las uvas de tres en tres Lázaro?. Porque yo las comía de dos en dos y callabas.

¿Cuántas bandas de éstas tiene que haber?.
Sí éso es desde una triste fiscalía de provincias, ¿qué no habrá por otros departamentos y negociados?.

No, no es de latunes de lo que tenéis que hacer acopio hermosos míos.

_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## NAKURA HAMAMI (23 Feb 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Quizá los tendríais que estudiar vosotros, los negacionistas.
> 
> Alguien puede ver normal que se acuse al Ex fiscal Mena del asesinato de 1150 personas y éste se agazape y no se querelle?
> 
> Y todos las instituciones públicas del Estado callando como putas?



Te he dado un zanx pero te quería sugerir, que quizás la redacción de tu u´ltima frase quedaría mejor así y con las mismas palabras:
Y todas las putas instituciones públicas del Estado como callando?


----------



## Fermoselle (23 Feb 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> En Conspiraciones está este otro hilo:
> 
> Estoy viendo un canal de Youtube sobre crimenes de estado en España y..
> 
> ...




Zumbao otra chorrada tipo bar españa .........................


----------



## Trilerotrolero (23 Feb 2020)

Vaya puta chorrada de hilo... Mentar masones que matan sin móvil en base a 0 pruebas. Sois mas asquerosos que la sexta


----------



## Peritta (23 Feb 2020)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Zumbao otra chorrada tipo bar españa .........................



37.000 documentos tienen la culpa. ¡Y qué documentos!.

Lo siento, no he seguido lo del Bar España, supuse que sería como lo del Arny de Sevilla: cosas de sarasas y chaperos.
Y es que los cm lo politizan todo, ya ves tú lo que tendrá que ver el culo con las témporas, pues lo mismo las ideas políticas con la pederastia y otros vicios y depravaciones, y acabé no dándoles mucha credibilidad de lo sesgado que algunos presentaban el tema y me desentendí.

Yo me abrí a la cosa pública y empecé a escribir tras el 11-M, de lo que pasara antes tengo una idea muy ligera, más o menos la misma que del segundo triunvirato o el siglo de oro español. Luego del caso Bar España pues no tengo ni puta idea y no sé qué quiere decir. ¿Piensa que es un fake?. ¿Alguien ha llamado a la Anita Pastor y a sus compinchers de la Newtrall para que certifiquen la falsedad de la cosa, o a ésos hay que pagarles para que vengan y nadie ha querido arrascarse el bolsillo?.

Cuando el 11-M tuvieron el cuajo de irse a juicio sin una triste prueba que hubiera salido del escenario del crimen salvo un polvillo de extintor y 23 muestras (metálicas las mayoría) lavadas con agua y acetona. Aquí sin embargo tenemos todas las pruebas, de su puño y letra oiga, como cuando grabaron a aquel Ministro del Interior de Rajoy en su despacho, pues igual.

Y durante muchos años. Tenemos la confesión coño. ¿Qué más quieres?.
Ya, un buen padrino con muchos ahijados ¿no?.

Toma y yo.
___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (23 Feb 2020)

Trilerotrolero dijo:


> Vaya puta chorrada de hilo... Mentar masones que matan sin móvil en base a 0 pruebas. Sois mas asquerosos que la sexta



No, los que mataban, mataban por encargo señor. Era una banda de sicarios, bueno, tres, pero de una se deshicieron. El negocio de los sicarios es la muerte como el de otras bandas es la droga o el tráfico de armas

o de influencias. 

Era una banda que tenía, más que contactos, control sobre la policía científica. Sí, la del Santano, la que no puso el grito en el cielo y permitió que las pruebas del 11-M las analizaran en el laboratorio de los de la TEDAX. Ya ves tú. 

Hay silencios más estridentes que los gritos señor. 

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Furillo (23 Feb 2020)

Poco que decir, fui de los primeros en responder (escépticamente eso sí) en el hilo que se abrió en agosto. No sé si lo que cuentan los Royuela es cierto o no, lo que sí tengo claro es que el sistema funciona de esa manera y no de otra, y para que no se caiga y mantener a todos los votontos pendientes del Madrid-Barça y de la isla de las tentaciones, hay unos "técnicos de mantenimiento" que trabajan quitándose de en medio a quien haga falta, eso sí, ya se encargan de que parezca un accidente. Como dijo un día el ministro Grande-Marlaska:
*"El Estado tiene resortes para que no lo pongan en jaque"*
Marlaska avisa a Villarejo si suelta la "bomba final": "El Estado tiene resortes para que no lo pongan en jaque"

El que no lo quiera ver, que no lo vea.


----------



## Sky King (23 Feb 2020)

Es que luego las "pruebas extraordinarias" serían tan extraordinarias que no se las creerían de inicio, ja ja ja. Parece sacado de Pantomima full


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Feb 2020)

Al ignore por gilipollas.


----------



## Jony (23 Feb 2020)

Otra opinión...


----------



## zonacero (23 Feb 2020)

Muere Judah Binstock, otro Gran Mafioso en La Sombra


realmente nacido en Alemania del Este, creció en Moscú, donde fue miembro del Partido Comunista. Asumió la nacionalidad británica a finales de los años sesenta. Se cree que tiene un gran ingreso de varios casinos. Los servicios de inteligencia de los Estados Unidos lo vinculan con el magnate sirio Monzer Al Kassar y Adnan Kashogui y la venta de armas de misiles a Irán y posibles vínculos con Al Qaeda.


----------



## Uritorco (23 Feb 2020)

Talskubilos dijo:


> A ver si algún moderador se digna a mover el hilo al subforo Conspiraciones.



¡¡No por favor!! Que por alli no pasan ni los reptilianos. Dejaria este hilo a la altura del betún.


----------



## zonacero (23 Feb 2020)

Jony dijo:


> Otra opinión...



Explica cómo están esperando a que prescriban los delitos, si no hay una movilización social se van de rositas.


----------



## Peritta (23 Feb 2020)

Si es que también tiene cogidos por los güevos a los periodistas. Minuto 35



______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (24 Feb 2020)

Recordemos que en el Expediente Royuela hay una gran cantidad de individuos que han pagado para que asesinen a sus propios familiares, y que este Expediente es lo poco que se conoce de las cloacas del Estado, es seguro que hay muchas más tramas similares en el resto de España y por lo tanto aún más gente que ha pagado para que asesinen a sus propios familiares.

Es probable que cualquiera de nosotros tenga trato de manera ocasional o asidua con este tipo de gente, e incluso que en nuestra propia familia haya algún individuo de este tipo, la probabilidad está ahí...

De hecho en este hilo hay unos cuantos, se hacen pasar por oficialistas, y uno de ellos o el único, se le olvidó cambiar de cuenta y casi ha dicho lo mismo con dos cuentas diferentes el muy gilipollas. @Incorrezto alias @Talskubilos ...



Incorrezto dijo:


> si quereis convencer de algo extraordinario teneis que colgar pruebas extraordinarias.





Talskubilos dijo:


> Las afirmaciones extraordinarias requieren pruebas extraordinarias. Todo lo demás son habladurías, pseudociencia, etc.





Talskubilos dijo:


> No quieren perder el tiempo en desmentir teorías conspiranoicas.





Talskubilos dijo:


> A ver si algún moderador se digna a mover el hilo al subforo Conspiraciones.





Talskubilos dijo:


> Que yo sepa, no se ha demostrado que todas esas muertes sean asesinatos. Como dijo otro forero, lo que tendríais que hacer es escoger unos pocos casos y estudiarlos a fondo. Quien mucho abarca, poco aprieta.





Fermoselle dijo:


> Zumbao otra chorrada tipo bar españa .........................





Trilerotrolero dijo:


> Vaya puta chorrada de hilo... Mentar masones que matan sin móvil en base a 0 pruebas. Sois mas asquerosos que la sexta



Tomad conspiración, hijos de la grandisima p... : 

Dolores Delgado desveló que jueces y fiscales acabaron con menores durante un viaje en Colombia


----------



## Aspass (24 Feb 2020)

Alguien puede hacerme un resumen? 
No tengo tiempo apenas últimamente.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> De hecho en este hilo hay unos cuantos, se hacen pasar por oficialistas, y uno de ellos o el único, se le olvidó cambiar de cuenta y casi ha dicho lo mismo con dos cuentas diferentes el muy gilipollas. @Incorrezto alias @Talskubilos ...



no flipes magufo.

yo soy yo, y mis circunstancias.

lo que pasa es que esa obviedad de frase suena disonante a tus orejas.


----------



## zonacero (24 Feb 2020)

¿Cómo es que Al Kassar se servía de Mena para eliminar físicamente a 30 personas?

busco al memo

http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/w...S-POR-JOSE-Mª-MENA-FISCAL-Y-SUS-COMPLICES.pdf


----------



## sirpask (24 Feb 2020)

Por preguntar: ¿De Blesa se sabe algo?


----------



## Peritta (24 Feb 2020)

-¿Y tú por qué eres juez muchacho?.
-Porque aprobé una oposición.

-Pues éso mismo.



sirpask dijo:


> Por preguntar: ¿De Blesa se sabe algo?



Éso, supongo, lo llevaría otra fiscalía, ¿va a ser por fiscales y por audiencias nacionales?.

En cualquier caso el Mena ya se había jubilado cuando Blesa murió.
No, no me pregunte a mí por la causa de la muerte del pobre Blesa porque por la ley BOE(14/6/94) las autopsias ya no reflejan la causa de la muerte. 
Desde entonces algunos nos preguntamos para qué puñetas harán autopsias.

Pues vaya un trabajo más tonto dice el forense.

_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (24 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> no flipes magufo.
> 
> yo soy yo, y mis circunstancias.
> 
> lo que pasa es que esa obviedad de frase suena disonante a tus orejas.



Este HECHO si que suena disonante a tus orejas, el cual acabo de compartir y aún así los tienes tan cuadrados que me llamas magufo, te lo dejo de nuevo : 

Dolores Delgado desveló que jueces y fiscales acabaron con menores durante un viaje en Colombia

Ese HECHO demuestra la corrupción que hay ya no solo en el Poder Judicial sino en todo el sistema, uno de los mayores periódicos de España como es El Mundo comunica esa información y la policía no actúa de oficio, ni jueces, fiscales ni todo aquél al que le corresponda, cometiendo el delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, por si fuera poco, la individua que fue pillada diciendo eso, es ahora Fiscal General del Estado.

Y tú, impresentable, todavía tienes la poca vergüenza de hacer el papel de oficialista en este hilo? Vete a tomar por culo, no te vuelvo a dirigir más la palabra.


----------



## Energia libre (24 Feb 2020)

https://rafapal.com/2020/02/24/mana...entre-alberto-royuela-y-el-mensajero-de-mena/


----------



## Energia libre (24 Feb 2020)

Yo si viviese en Barcelona me daba una vuelta a ver el panorama.


----------



## Peritta (24 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Dolores Delgado desveló que jueces y fiscales acabaron con menores durante un viaje en Colombia
> 
> Ese HECHO demuestra la corrupción que hay ya no solo en el Poder Judicial sino en todo el sistema, uno de los mayores periódicos de España como es El Mundo comunica esa información y la policía no actúa de oficio, ni jueces, fiscales ni todo aquél al que le corresponda, cometiendo el delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, por si fuera poco, la individua que fue pillada diciendo eso, es ahora Fiscal General del Estado.



Lo que demuestra la corrupción no sólo es el hecho de que unos lo hagan y la otra lo diga, sino el "mantenella y no enmendalla". 
En época del General Bajito le hubieran mandado al motorista.
No, el motorista con el de la metralleta es cosa del Pablo Escobar o de la Wergmacht ésa que la moto tenía hasta sidecar para el de la metralleta. El motorista del General Bajito lo que llevaba era un telegrama con su cese fulminante.

Hala, no hace falta que vuelva usté por el ministerio el lunes STOP que ya sabemos seguir nosotros solos. STOP. 

Que corra, que corra el escalafón como si no hubiera un mañana, que como no corra lo mismo no lo hay, que el que corra el escalafón suele ser mu güeno para cualquier agrupación humana.



Si la corrupción de nuestra administración -el sistema dice el eufemismo blanqueante- esta organizada voy a poner tres euros en la porra de los sospechosos a que se hace a través de los masones. Esa "hermandad" es transversal, permea cualquier institución, mantienen la obediencia debida y, como los mafiosos, cumplen con la omertá o ley del silencio y no te cuentan ná ni aunque les retuerzas un brazo.

Y éso, en este bendito País de Porteras es antinatural. Mira qué pronto se fue la Dolores Delgado de la lengua sin que nadie tuviera que tirarle de ella.

-¡Huy!, se me ha escapado jijijí. No sabía que estuvieras grabando, jijijí otra vez.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Este HECHO si que suena disonante a tus orejas, el cual acabo de compartir y aún así los tienes tan cuadrados que me llamas magufo, te lo dejo de nuevo :
> 
> Dolores Delgado desveló que jueces y fiscales acabaron con menores durante un viaje en Colombia
> 
> ...



ese hecho no tiene nada que ver con la conversación, sic, que estábamos manteniendo. pues claro que el sistema está podrido hasta el tuétano, lleva así desde 1939. pero son micromafias sectoriales, paniaguados que se deben favores, no una trama camorresa.

cuanto más te cabreas con alguien que no insulta, que solo hace preguntas lógicas y que si se respondieran ayudarían mucho a dar credibilidad a esta, mientras no haya pruebas extraordinarias, magufada extraordinaria, más evidencias que el gorro de aluminio que llevas no funciona.


----------



## Peritta (24 Feb 2020)

¿Antes de 1939, cuando se mataban comunistas, socialistas y anarquistas por las calles, no estaba podrido el sistema, o es que la Ley de Memoria Histórica prohíbe acordarse de ciertas cosas?.

¿Mientras no haya pruebas extraordinarias?... Pero si la han grabado hermoso mío, ha salido de su boca. Lo de la Dolores Delgado, como lo del exfiscal Mena, ha sido una confesión. Involuntaria si quiere, pero confesión.

Y no ha hecho falta grabar a sus abogados como hiciera don Baltasar con los de la Gürtel o con el asunto de los trajes de Camps (a la Pilar Miró también la crucificaron por unos trajes,... o éso nos contaron), que comparado con este asunto suena poco menos que a cachondeo.

Si el tema de este hilo no es motivo para echarse al monte o meterse de ermitaño, no sé yo cual puede ser.

Huid insensatos, huid mientras podáis.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Feb 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Antes de 1939, cuando se mataban comunistas, socialistas y anarquistas por las calles, no estaba podrido el sistema?.
> 
> ¿Mientras no haya pruebas extraordinarias?. Pero si la han grabado hermoso mío, ha salido de su boca. Lo de la Dolores Delgado, como lo del exfiscal Mena ha sido una confesión. Involuntaria si quiere, pero confesión.
> 
> ...



el sistema actual nace en el 39. los que hay ahora manejando las redes son sus nietos, aunque la mitad lleven carnet de la psoe.
y más honrado que negrin no ha habido primer ministro. otro psoe, claro.

lo de la ministra comprensiva con los machotes es una de las redes sectoriales que he dicho, si. prueba de sistema podrido. pero no prueba royuela


----------



## Bimmer (24 Feb 2020)

Dice el "oficialista" que el hecho de que la actual Fiscal General del Estado haya desvelado hace 2 años en una conversación amistosa que los jueces y fiscales del Tribunal Supremo han estado con menores no tiene nada que ver con el Expediente Royuela.

Dolores Delgado desveló que jueces y fiscales acabaron con menores durante un viaje en Colombia

Es decir, no tiene que ver que si una de esas menores chantajea a uno de esos jueces o fiscales con que tiene un vídeo con él, aparezca la menor "suicidada" o "accidentada".

Luego se pone a elucubrar sobre que esto son casos aislados, cuando la realidad es que todo está conectado, desde el caso Alcasser, caso Macastre, pasando por caso Bar España y el 11M, y no sólo en España, esto sucede en cada país, en USA tienen el 11S , ya expliqué en las primeras páginas que 2 semanas antes del 11S hubo un gran movimiento bajista en las compañías de aseguradoras y reaseguradoras, los responsables del 11S tenían información privilegiada.

En Argentina hace poco asesinaron a esta mujer, una ex corcunsante de Gran Hermano la cual acusó a políticos al decir que abusaban de menores, hay fotos de su cuerpo sin vida y desnudo en internet que obviamente no voy a compartir. Aquí la noticia :

La misteriosa muerte de Natacha Jaitt, la concursante argentina de 'Gran Hermano 6'

Como ya dije, el origen del mal está en el derecho positivo el cual se basa en la subjetividad del hombre que escribe la ley por lo que es puramente arbitraria, de ahí que el mismo acto tenga diferentes castigos en distintos países o incluso en uno no tenga castigo y en otro sí.

Este derecho positivo lo que hace es que haya una minoría con privilegios y poder, los que escriben las leyes y los que las aplican.

La solución está en no reconocer el derecho positivo, escudarse en el derecho natural y/o el derecho consuetudinario.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Es decir, no tiene que ver que si una de esas menores chantajea a uno de esos jueces o fiscales con que tiene un vídeo con él, aparezca la menor "suicidada" o "accidentada".



pues escribe un post relatando esas conexiones, quien era esa menor, como murió, alguna prueba de su relación con uno de los mafiosos...

y define oficialista, que me descojone un rato


----------



## NAKURA HAMAMI (24 Feb 2020)

Aspass dijo:


> Alguien puede hacerme un resumen?
> No tengo tiempo apenas últimamente.



En esya página web de youtube hay una entrevista que lleva mas de 70.000 visualizaciones y es un buen resumen, dura una hora y once pero ten en cuenta que el tema es extensisimo y no se puede resumir en menos, que te aproveche:


----------



## Bimmer (24 Feb 2020)

Para eso está la policía que se dedican a ello, si lo ignoran cometen delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, faltaría que un grupo de gente les denunciasemos por ello.

Oficialista es decir que la corrupción que hay son casos aislados, como sino interesase a los grupos de poder que tipejos como este estén en libertad en vez de sirviendo de abono para plantas : 

Sandra Palo: Así es 'El Rafita' ahora, el asesino de aquel crimen atroz

*"Juzgado por la Ley del Menor, ‘El Rafita’ no dejó de delinquir y acumula más de 30 antecedentes"*

“Una de las muertes más desproporcionadas, viles, inhumanas y sangrantes que existen”. Así recogió el Ministerio Fiscal en su conclusiones definitivas ante la Audiencia Provincial de Madrid, cómo habían perpetrado los por entonces acusados uno de los crímenes más terribles en la crónica negra española. El caso de Sandra Palo hizo tambalear los cimientos de la sociedad y también el de la justicia. A la joven madrileña de 22 años con una leve discapacidad intelectual la secuestraron, violaron por turnos, la quemaron comprando un euro de gasolina y atropellaron hasta en quince ocasiones. Su cuerpo apareció en una cuneta de la carretera de Toledo (N-401) a la altura de localidad madrileña de Leganés en 2003."


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> De hecho en este hilo hay unos cuantos, se hacen pasar por oficialistas, y uno de ellos o el único, se le olvidó cambiar de cuenta y casi ha dicho lo mismo con dos cuentas diferentes el muy gilipollas. @Incorrezto alias @Talskubilos ...



Al ignore por gilipollas.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Feb 2020)

Talskubilos dijo:


> Al ignore por gilipollas.



hola, otro yo


----------



## Bimmer (24 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> hola, otro yo



Jodido colgado, se nota mucho que eres el mismo, qué casualidad que justo cuando el "otro" acaba de comentar, tú no estabas conectado, y ahora que tú comentas, el "otro" no está conectado, eres tan tonto que ni te preocupas de conectarte a la vez con dos dispositivos y/o navegadores diferentes.


----------



## Peritta (24 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> el sistema actual nace en el 39.



Señor, esa es una falacia que han convertido en consigna, deje estas frases hechas para los mítines que en esos eventos aplauden hasta los pedos, por aquí hay adultos haga el favor.

No señor, el régimen del General Bajito, la dictadura, el generalisimato, o la suscelenciocracia, llámelo como quiera, nace el 1º de Octubre de 1936 -sí, fue en Octubre- y así se llamaba entonces el hospital que hicieron años después (también entonces había pelotas, agradaores y abrazafarolas) y luego le cambiaron el nombre por el del 12 de Octubre en lugar de hacer un hospital nuevo y haberle puesto el nombre que les hubiera dado la gana, que a la plebe no nos hubiera parecido mal.
Pero si en lugar de hacer un estadio nuevo y ponerle el nombre de Manuel Ruiz de Lopera le cambian al Benito Villamarín el nombre, puede que a algún bético le diera por romper el carnet.

¡Ah! y el Gregorio Marañón fue inaugurado con el nombre de Francisco Franco.

¡¡Presente!!.

Bueno, lo de presente lo digo yo de cachondeo pero es que usté se lo cree mesié y piensa que está entre nosotros, como hay otros que creen haber visto al Elvis.

El régimen acaba abruptamente el 20 de diciembre de 1973 con el asesinato de don Luis Carero Blanco, su chofer y su escolta. Tras la muerte del dictador el régimen aquél se acaba definitivamente -no hay dictadura sin dictador coño- y aparece el llamado R78.

Este régimen acaba no el 11 de Marzo del 2004 sino el 3 de Abril de ese mismo año y aquí lo argumento:

Hoy, hace trece años cayó el R78

No, no compare el "sistema" del 39, tan pequeñito y tan eficaz, con la elefantiásica administración del régimen burocrático actual.




PD.- El Negrín que cuente lo del yate Vita. Y si no, ya le publicaré yo algunas cartas de la correspondencia que se traía con don Indalecio Prieto

pero en otro hilo.
________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Jodido colgado, se nota mucho que eres el mismo, qué casualidad que justo cuando el "otro" acaba de comentar, tú no estabas conectado, y ahora que tú comentas, el "otro" no está conectado, eres tan tonto que ni te preocupas de conectarte a la vez con dos dispositivos y/o navegadores diferentes.



No eres más tonto porque no entrenas. Hala, vete a limpiar sables, maricón de playa.


----------



## Esse est deus (24 Feb 2020)

Talskubilos dijo:


> No eres más tonto porque no entrenas. Hala, vete a limpiar sables, maricón de playa.



Viendo que cumples tu misión de mantener este hilo siempre arriba, ya podemos guardarte convenientemente en ignorados. Gracias por tu labor.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Feb 2020)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Viendo que cumples tu misión de mantener este hilo siempre arriba, ya podemos guardarte convenientemente en ignorados. Gracias por tu labor.



Pues apúntame un "thanks" en el perfil, bonito del norte.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Feb 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> No señor, el régimen del General Bajito, la dictadura, el generalisimato, o la suscelenciocracia, llámelo como quiera, nace el 1º de Octubre de 1936...



Nació para la españa ocupada por los alemanes, para el resto empezó en el 39. En todo caso, la referencia temporal la he usado para expresar de donde venimos, de aquellos polvos estos lodos. Que si, que el sistema ha crecido mucho.



Talskubilos dijo:


> No eres más tonto porque no entrenas. Hala, vete a limpiar sables, maricón de playa.



son las 14.53h, dime a que hora posteamos los dos a la vez para ownearle, más.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Feb 2020)

sirpask dijo:


> Por preguntar: ¿De Blesa se sabe algo?




Que no se le practico autopsia y se incinero, como el fiscal español que murio de forma repentina en Argentina y otros mas como Botin.

Cuando ha muerto alguno de mis gatos de forma rara, les he hecho autopsia para quedarme mas tranquilo que no era envenenamiento por
varios psicopatas cercanos... como para que familiares no se lo hagan a una persona.

Huele a mierda hasta aqui. Si no fue mena fue otro comando...mi opinion.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Este derecho positivo lo que hace es que haya una minoría con privilegios y poder, los que escriben las leyes y los que las aplican.
> 
> La solución está en no reconocer el derecho positivo, escudarse en el derecho natural y/o el derecho consuetudinario.



Explica mas este punto


----------



## Peritta (24 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Nació para la españa ocupada por los alemanes, para el resto empezó en el 39. En todo caso, la referencia temporal la he usado para expresar de donde venimos, de aquellos polvos estos lodos. Que si, que el sistema ha crecido mucho.



¿España ocupada por los alemanes?. Jua, jua, jua. Pues no tenía mañas el General Bajito, mírelo, ahí lo tiene, que las tropas parecen suyas más que del otro. ¡Torero!.







-No, no entres tú hermoso mío que ahora salgo yo a torearte.
Y allá que fue y no le dejó entrar. Que nos hizo un quite por gaoneras que, dos generaciones después, aún no hemos terminado de agradecer.

Y en las calendas de Octubre de 1940, no le digo más, cuando a don Adolfo no había quien le discutiera ná.

Amos no jorobe man. Sin Franco no hay franquismo, ¿a quién nos vamos a quejar?, ¿a quién vamos a irle a preguntar?.
¿A dónde vamos a tener que ir para ponerle unas flores cabrones?.
Shalom aleijem. Los restos del General Bajito reposarán en Israel.



De ésto hace ya 80 años señor, cuando el "sistema", insisto en llamarla administración y no es por llevarle la contraria -que también- sino por hablar con más propiedad y que los lectores entiendan a qué llama usté "sistema", era mucho más pequeñito, y si faltaban bolígrafos en una caja a alguien le daban con la palmeta en las manos.

Ahora, con toda esta elefantiásica administración que no sé de qué régimen vendrá, tenemos bandas de sicarios, no sé si atadas por el "sistema" o absolutamente descontroladas que aceptan hasta encargos de particulares.

Y la administración calla ¿no será que se están comiendo las uvas de tres en tres y bandas de éstas hay más que botellines?

_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Jony (24 Feb 2020)




----------



## Jony (24 Feb 2020)

Me encanta el ExRY


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Feb 2020)

Jony dijo:


>



este tio con esos puntos suspensivos que duran un minuto, necesita un poco de perica...


----------



## Peritta (24 Feb 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> este tio con esos puntos suspensivos que duran un minuto, necesita un poco de perica...



A lo mejor con un poco de café le vale.

Pero creo que lo mejor que le vendría sería que se escribiese un guión. 

Y si no se le ocurre ná que se pase por aquí o que pague a un redactor coño,

______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (24 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Explica mas este punto



De manera muy resumida : Es la esclavitud mediante los documentos legales, la estafa perfecta es aquella en la que la víctima es cómplice de la estafa, la gran mayoría de los mortales usamos documentos legales en nuestro día a día.

Aquí viene explicado con todo detalle : 

Fraude del Certificado de Nacimiento

El fraude legal del registro de nacimiento y su relación con la ley marítima, la persona jurídica y la persona natural (Movimiento Freeman)

En estos vídeos también lo explican : 





Una manera sencilla de verlo es por ejemplo con esto : 

El Estado le carga a cada español una deuda de 25.600 euros

Cuándo has acordado tú contraer una deuda? En qué momento? Con quién has adquirido esa deuda? La deuda la tiene la identidad legal, tú eres un ser humano y de ti depende dar vida o no darla a esa identidad legal, si no reconoces la identidad legal que el Estado y Banco te atribuye a ti, la identidad legal queda muerta.

Aprovecho para volver a poner esto ya que tiene mucho que ver :



Bimmer dijo:


> Aquí la tenéis, os pongo la de la Administración General del Estado :
> 
> https://www.dnb.com/business-direct...o_(age).c100e11e63876d75889596b712de0dd4.html
> 
> ...



En España hay más de 27.000 empresas que se hacen pasar por organismos / instituciones gubernamentales : 

https://www.dnb.com/business-directory/company-information.government.es.html?page=1













Y aquí os vienen las del resto de países : 

https://www.dnb.com/business-directory/industry-analysis.government.html


----------



## Sir Orrin (24 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Dolores Delgado desveló que jueces y fiscales acabaron con menores durante un viaje en Colombia



Y a la Trujillo la pillaron con escuchas "arreglando" el asesinato del marido de una amiga. Y en la misma grabación de rebote pillaron a Ana Obregón encargando que le pegaran una paliza a un presentador que le caía mal.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Feb 2020)




----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Feb 2020)

*LA SEXTA Y EL PROGRAMA DEL ASALTO AL BANCO CENTRAL. ENTREGA 93*




"Por alusiones a Alberto Royuela en el programa de la Sexta sobre el asalto al Banco Central emitimos este vídeo aclarativo."


----------



## Uritorco (24 Feb 2020)

Un nuevo video subido hace dos horas.


----------



## L.RAMOS (24 Feb 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> *LA SEXTA Y EL PROGRAMA DEL ASALTO AL BANCO CENTRAL. ENTREGA 93*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al loro. Al loro que ya lo han mentado en la secta de refilón, asociando los conceptos "Royuela" y "asalto al banco central". Empieza la desacreditación a priori matando al mensajero, justo como han hecho algunos en este hilo desde el principio. Lo han hecho de madrugada por lo bajini para medir reacciones.

Señalar el dedo y no la luna en este hilo obviamente no ha funcionado, aquí ya estamos al tanto de que si los Royuela poseen toda esta información es precisamente porque tienen los zapatos manchados de fango, pero eso no es lo importante, esa no es la cuestión. Si por ejemplo, Miguel Ricart, un malandrín de medio pelo, llegase ahora con información clave ¿realmente nos echaría para atrás el hecho de que sea un rufián?¿El sistema descarta indicios o pruebas sólo porque las presente un maleante? No. Lo importante es la verdad.

A ver en los medios cómo se desarrolla el tema. Atentos.


----------



## Uritorco (24 Feb 2020)

EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Feb 2020)

*EXPEDIENTE RAYUELA





*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Feb 2020)

Sir Orrin dijo:


> Y a la Trujillo la pillaron con escuchas "arreglando" el asesinato del marido de una amiga. Y en la misma grabación de rebote pillaron a Ana Obregón encargando que le pegaran una paliza a un presentador que le caía mal.



Joder, no conocia ninguna de las 2 cosas


----------



## Energia libre (24 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Para eso está la policía que se dedican a ello, si lo ignoran cometen delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, faltaría que un grupo de gente les denunciasemos por ello.
> 
> Oficialista es decir que la corrupción que hay son casos aislados, como sino interesase a los grupos de poder que tipejos como este estén en libertad en vez de sirviendo de abono para plantas :
> 
> ...



Y esa niña no tiene padre, pregunto?


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Feb 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Y esa niña no tiene padre, pregunto?



su madre lleva años clamando por justicia


----------



## Uritorco (24 Feb 2020)

Es evidente que La Sexta, que es un canal completamente masonico, anda muy al tanto de todo este asunto Royuela. Llevan mucho tiempo tambien sacandoles brillo a sus "hermanos" del mandil.

Fui a una logia masónica desde la que se domina el mundo


----------



## Energia libre (24 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> su madre lleva años clamando por justicia



Pero tiene padre si o no?
Porque un padre sabría lo que tiene que hacer o debería saberlo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Feb 2020)

deshumsur dijo:


> Los supuestos solicitados por Al Kassar lista ordenada como sale en el pdf
> 
> 022
> † 12-11-06
> ...




Los liquidaos en avioneta, alguien puede decir la forma?

Como la del general Mola, con un petardo en el equipaje?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Feb 2020)

Perdonad el pequeño inciso.

¿cual es la evolucion de Gutierrez Mellado? En esta trama, fue asesinado por el PSOE. En este vídeo, justo despues de firmada la Constitucion, los falangistas le abuchean con un "Gutierrez Mellado, tú los has matado".


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Perdonad el pequeño inciso.
> 
> ¿cual es la evolucion de Gutierrez Mellado? En esta trama, fue asesinado por el PSOE. En este vídeo, justo despues de firmada la Constitucion, los falangistas le abuchean con un "Gutierrez Mellado, tú los has matado".




que grandes mis camaradas cantando el Cara Al Sol ante el traidor masonazo Guti, que encima fue liquidado por los suyos sociatas, cosa que nosotros los patriotas jamas hariamos con los nuestros.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Feb 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> que grandes mis camaradas cantando el Cara Al Sol ante el traidor masonazo Guti, que encima fue liquidado por los suyos sociatas, cosa que nosotros los patriotas jamas hariamos con los nuestros.



Puedes explicar esto¿? Me interesa


----------



## Hermoso Raton (25 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Joder, no conocia ninguna de las 2 cosas




Lo de la Obregón fue muy sonado, es cuando se hicieron famosos los Miami


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Feb 2020)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> Lo de la Obregón fue muy sonado, es cuando se hicieron famosos los Miami



Ana Obregón encargó una paliza para Jaime Cantizano. Leedlo en Interviú

Tampoco lo sabia. Vaya gentuza

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Feb 2020)

los miami eran unos canis venidos a más, no creo que las cloacas del estado confiaran en ellos para nada.


----------



## Peritta (25 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> los miami eran unos canis venidos a más, no creo que las cloacas del estado confiaran en ellos para nada.



No, creo que la cosa ahora va al revés señor. Y es que visto cómo se las gastan *las cloacas de la administración* no va a haber cani alguno que quiera hacer de topo o infiltrado para ellos. Vamos, que chungo lo van a tener los de las FyCSE ésas (Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado) para encontrar chivatos e informantes ni aunque los busquen debajo de las piedras.

Ni colaboración ciudadana vaya.

-Yo no he visto ná señor guardia... Bueno, agente, que parece que es más que guardia.


*STOP BULOS. CONFÍA EN LAS FUENTES OFICIALES.*
*POR RESPETO A LAS VÍCTIMAS NO DIFUNDAS IMÁGENES DEL INCIDENTE*








____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Jony (25 Feb 2020)

Up.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (25 Feb 2020)

El cabreo de la Obregón estaba justificado: "Llamen a nuestro programa por 1'99 € el minuto para decidir si quieren que saquemos al hijo de Ana Obregón en la playa enseñando el culo. Voten ustedes".


----------



## Uritorco (25 Feb 2020)

Esperemos que nos informe alguien por aqui de como quedo este asunto.


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Esperemos que nos informe alguien por aqui de como quedo este asunto.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Esperemos que nos informe alguien por aqui de como quedo este asunto.



Si es la vista pues nada, ya que el juez no emite sentencia al momento


----------



## Bimmer (25 Feb 2020)

Alguien tiene el correo de Santiago Royuela?

Le voy a proponer lo de : spamear el Expediente Royuela en redes sociales de las FCSE, una vez creada la asociación de víctimas que dijeron que iban a crear, si las FCSE no actúan de oficio les denunciamos por delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos.

Alguna otra sugerencia? Es eso o seguir marujeando en este hilo y en Youtube, si no lo hacemos nosotros no lo va a hacer nadie, el Expediente Royuela caerá en el olvido tarde o temprano.

Vuelvo a aprovechar para poner la ley de los chemtrails que tiene toda la pinta de que sea la causante de que estemos agilipollados y por eso no nos organizamos ante canalladas como Expediente Royuela, prostitución de menores en centros de menores en Baleares, Dolores Delgado desveló que jueces y fiscales acabaron con menores durante un viaje en Colombia etc etc

Ley de los chemtrails : Punto 4 del artículo 3 del Real Decreto 849/1986, de 11 de abril BOE.es - Documento consolidado BOE-A-1986-10638 : 

"Cuando los procedimientos empleados a los efectos de este artículo impliquen la utilización de productos o formas de energía con propiedades potencialmente adversas para la salud, se requerirá el informe favorable de la Administración Sanitaria para el otorgamiento de la autorización."


----------



## Energia libre (25 Feb 2020)

Información sobre el juicio de faltas de Jorge Irigaray Garcia de la Serrana


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Vuelvo a aprovechar para poner la ley de los chemtrails que tiene toda la pinta de que sea la causante de que estemos agilipollados



ni la ley ni los chemtrails son la causa.

mezclar esto con royuela solo sirve para descalificarlo asociándolo con otra magufada.


----------



## Bimmer (25 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ni la ley ni los chemtrails son la causa.
> 
> mezclar esto con royuela solo sirve para descalificarlo asociándolo con otra magufada.



Que tú digas que no son la causa hace que reafirme aún más mi teoría de que sí son la causa.

Ley de los chemtrails : Real Decreto 849/1986, de 11 de abril
BOE.es - Documento consolidado BOE-A-1986-10638

Artículo 3.
1. La fase atmosférica del ciclo hidrológico sólo podrá ser modificada artificialmente por la Administración del Estado o por aquellos a quienes ésta autorice (art. 3 del TR de la LA).

Toda actuación pública o privada tendente a modificar el régimen de lluvias deberá ser aprobada previamente por el Ministerio de Obras Públicas y Urbanismo, a propuesta del Organismo de cuenca.

2. A tal efecto, el Organismo de cuenca, a la vista del proyecto presentado por el solicitante, del conocimiento que exista sobre la materia y de los posibles efectos negativos sobre las precipitaciones en otras áreas, previo informe del Instituto Nacional de Meteorología elevará propuesta al Ministerio de Obras Públicas y Urbanismo.

3. Cuando la modificación de la fase atmosférica del ciclo hidrológico tenga por finalidad evitar precipitaciones en forma de granizo o pedrisco, la autorización se otorgará por el Organismo de cuenca por un plazo de doce meses, renovables por periodos idénticos.

En la instancia se indicará el alcance de la pretensión y los medios previstos para conseguirla. El Organismo de cuenca, previos los asesoramientos que estime oportunos, otorgará la autorización con carácter discrecional, pudiendo revocarla en cualquier momento si se produjesen resultados no deseados.

4. Cuando los procedimientos empleados a los efectos de este artículo impliquen la utilización de productos o formas de energía *con propiedades potencialmente adversas para la salud, se requerirá el informe favorable* de la Administración Sanitaria para el otorgamiento de la autorización.



Bimmer dijo:


> Alguien tiene el correo de Santiago Royuela?
> 
> Le voy a proponer lo de : spamear el Expediente Royuela en redes sociales de las FCSE, una vez creada la asociación de víctimas que dijeron que iban a crear, si las FCSE no actúan de oficio les denunciamos por delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos.
> 
> ...



Si alguien tiene el correo que haga el favor de compartirlo, gracias de antemano.


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Perdonad el pequeño inciso.
> 
> ¿cual es la evolucion de Gutierrez Mellado? En esta trama, fue asesinado por el PSOE. En este vídeo, justo despues de firmada la Constitucion, los falangistas le abuchean con un "Gutierrez Mellado, tú los has matado".





CesareLombroso dijo:


> que grandes mis camaradas cantando el Cara Al Sol ante el traidor masonazo Guti, que encima fue liquidado por los suyos sociatas, cosa que nosotros los patriotas jamas hariamos con los nuestros.



ARRIBA ESPAÑA!!!

VCR


qsrd dijo:


> Puedes explicar esto¿? Me interesa




Pues que los falangistas jamas venderiamos a un camarada, mucho menos mandar liquidarlo, la cosa mas cobarde e indigna jamas.

Estos masonazos de la psoe, se venden y matan entre ellos.




Hermoso Raton dijo:


> Lo de la Obregón fue muy sonado, es cuando se hicieron famosos los Miami



si


Harrymorgan dijo:


> Ana Obregón encargó una paliza para Jaime Cantizano. Leedlo en Interviú
> 
> Tampoco lo sabia. Vaya gentuza
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Ahi fue cuando me entere que mi presentador fetiche de la epoca era burbujarra. Jamas lo supere...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Feb 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> ARRIBA ESPAÑA!!!



ARRIBA ESPUÑA!!!


----------



## Uritorco (25 Feb 2020)

Otro que aparece en la lista de asesinados es el aristocrata Antonio de Senillosa, que apesta a mason, quien en 1962 participo en el famoso Contubernio de Munich y posteriormente fue asesor de Tarradellas, ocupando diversos cargos politicos durante la Transicion. Sobre su muerte, en la que por lo visto hubo otros daños humanos "colaterales", esto es lo que pone la Wiki: "En el accidente, que fue provocado por el propio Senillosa, que conducía un Peugeot 405 Mi16 de color rojo y matrícula B-5384-JH a velocidad excesiva y bajo los efectos del alcohol, mató a dos personas que ocupaban un coche que circulaba correctamente en sentido contrario: el propio conductor del vehículo y su hijo de 13 años. Los análisis posterios revelaron a Senillosa un índice de alcoholemia en la sangre de 3,7 gramos por litro".


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Que tú digas que no son la causa hace que reafirme aún más mi teoría de que sí son la causa.



será que vives en las nubes


----------



## Bimmer (25 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> será que vives en las nubes



Será que viene en el Boletín Oficial del Estado : Artículo 3 BOE.es - Documento consolidado BOE-A-1986-10638



deshumsur dijo:


> Contacto – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
> santiroyu@gmail.com



Muchas gracias.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> será que vives en las nubes



y respiras muchos chemtrails.


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Feb 2020)

deshumsur dijo:


> Mena da la orden de que se lleven al "alemán" para hacer el trabajito



que significa que me he perdido?


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Otro que aparece en la lista de asesinados es el aristocrata Antonio de Senillosa, que apesta a mason, quien en 1962 participo en el famoso Contubernio de Munich y posteriormente fue asesor de Tarradellas, ocupando diversos cargos politicos durante la Transicion. Sobre su muerte, en la que por lo visto hubo otros daños humanos "colaterales", esto es lo que pone la Wiki: "En el accidente, que fue provocado por el propio Senillosa, que conducía un Peugeot 405 Mi16 de color rojo y matrícula B-5384-JH a velocidad excesiva y bajo los efectos del alcohol, mató a dos personas que ocupaban un coche que circulaba correctamente en sentido contrario: el propio conductor del vehículo y su hijo de 13 años. Los análisis posterios revelaron a Senillosa un índice de alcoholemia en la sangre de 3,7 gramos por litro".




Esto parece la escena de la obra maestra Con La Muerte en los Talones que emborrachan al prota para que se despeñe.

Por cierto, uno de los carros mas rapidos de la epoca y encima rojo ( quitando ya Porsches y similares de la gama maxima)

edito, no ese era el turbo que era un paso por encima.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Feb 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Esto parece la escena de la obra maestra Con La Muerte en los Talones que emborrachan al prota para que se despeñe.



Es que el Expediente Royuela es uno de los mejores relatos de ficción de los últimos tiempos.


----------



## Uritorco (26 Feb 2020)

deshumsur dijo:


> Según el informe forense no?



Consta en la lista de muertos subida en pdf a la wed de los Royuela con el numero 486.
El numero 539 corresponde al periodista Antonio Herrero Lima, aunque en el dossier aparece como Herrero de Miñon, logicamente el apellido esta mal escrito. Supongo que fue un error de transcripcion de los Royuela.


----------



## Uritorco (26 Feb 2020)

Por cierto, con el tal Antonio Herrero, conocido periodista de la Cope, tambien esta mal escrita la fecha de su deceso, pues en el dossier pone que ocurrio en 1996 y en la Wiki en 1998. No acabo de entender a que se debe este conjunto de errores. Como dato anecdotico señalar que estuvo casado con una hija del presentador Jose Luis Pecker, apellido utilizado por judios, como es el caso del magnate de la prensa norteamericano David Pecker Jay, presidente de American Media y amigo intimo de Donald Trump.


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Consta en la lista de muertos subida en pdf a la wed de los Royuela con el numero 486.
> El numero 539 corresponde al periodista Antonio Herrero Lima, aunque en el dossier aparece como Herrero de Miñon, logicamente el apellido esta mal escrito. Supongo que fue un error de transcripcion de los Royuela.



no es el primero que se destapa aqui.

por eso pido un expediente cotejado, los nombres, las fechas, las maneras.

con prensa, sentencias, artículos...


----------



## Bimmer (26 Feb 2020)

No sé qué lleva a una persona a comportarse como @Incorrezto en este hilo.

Bueno, en realidad si lo sé y quien está siguiendo el hilo seguramente se pueda hacer una idea, ya sabéis, te pago, familiares de por medio, pillo herencia, esto me perjudica, me pongo nervioso y me hago el oficialista en el hilo más activo de internet del caso que me pone nervioso hasta el punto de que un tío comparte el artículo 3 del BOE BOE.es - Documento consolidado BOE-A-1986-10638 que demuestra que existen los chemtrails y le responde que eso es una magufada, por si fuera poco anteriormente al mismo tio le responde que no tiene que ver nada esta noticia sobre la ahora Fiscal General del Estado con el Expediente Royuela :

Dolores Delgado desveló que jueces y fiscales acabaron con menores durante un viaje en Colombia

Es curioso como el elemento no ha mostrado indignación ante esa grave noticia sobre Dolores Delgado y de hecho ha frivolizado diciendo que no tiene nada que ver con el Expediente Royuela, si es que se retrata el solo.

Lo que está haciendo es defender lo indefendible porque por sentido común se saca que si el Expediente Royuela fuese falso los Royuela habrían sido denunciados por falsedad documental, calumnias, injurias y demás posibles delitos, sin embargo siguen subiendo vídeos diciendo lo que dicen, cada vez más gente subiendo vídeos sobre el tema y en comentarios de vídeos donde sale Mena la gente le dice de todo, psicópata, asesino, etc, ahí sigue sin querellarse, nadie actúa de oficio.

Esto demuestra la cara que tiene este tipo de gente, más dura que el cemento, hay que tenerlos cuadrados para hacer lo que está haciendo este elemento en este hilo, a algunos os puede pasar inadvertido pero lo que está haciendo es sembrar la duda (con el rol de oficialista que solo se cree algo si sale en la tele) en la multitud de gente que nos lee, por lo que dicha gente pierde el interés en el caso y no lo comparte, de esta manera llega a menos gente y los que son conocedores del caso no le dan la importancia que requiere.

Dice el refranero español : "Piensa mal y acertarás", para mi que @Incorrezto tiene trato con Mena, Ruiz y demás especímenes de ese palo, de hecho fijaros en su nombre : "Incorrecto", que no es correcto, y de foto de perfil tiene a Roger, el personaje más malo de los protagonistas de la serie : "American Dad", de hecho Roger en la serie es un psicópata, siempre anda jodiendo a la gente, sobre todo a la familia que lo acogió, por si fuera poco, la foto que tiene de Roger es con el rol de mafioso, un símil de Vito Corleone.


----------



## Tigershark (26 Feb 2020)

No se si está puesto , youtuber argentino se hace eco del caso.


----------



## hurdygurdy (26 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Otro que aparece en la lista de asesinados es el aristocrata Antonio de Senillosa, que apesta a mason, quien en 1962 participo en el famoso Contubernio de Munich y posteriormente fue asesor de Tarradellas, ocupando diversos cargos politicos durante la Transicion. Sobre su muerte, en la que por lo visto hubo otros daños humanos "colaterales", esto es lo que pone la Wiki: "En el accidente, que fue provocado por el propio Senillosa, que conducía un Peugeot 405 Mi16 de color rojo y matrícula B-5384-JH a velocidad excesiva y bajo los efectos del alcohol, mató a dos personas que ocupaban un coche que circulaba correctamente en sentido contrario: el propio conductor del vehículo y su hijo de 13 años. Los análisis posterios revelaron a Senillosa un índice de alcoholemia en la sangre de 3,7 gramos por litro".



Tengo buenos recuerdos de Senillosa, me gustaba escucharle en las tertulias radiofónicas por su personalidad chispeante, aunque casi nunca coincidiera ideologicamente con él. Me gustaría saber el número de expediente de este caso, promete tantas risas como el expediente del periodista Antonio Herrero. Es complicado encontrar algo en la web de los Royuela, está diseñada con la chapucería habitual de esta familia de fracasados.

Edito: Ya veo que al menos alguien ha puesto el número de expediente. Ya lo leeré en una hora más normal, después de fumar un buen porrete para incrementar el jolgorio.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Es complicado encontrar algo en la web de los Royuela, está diseñada con la chapucería habitual de esta familia a de fracasados.
> 
> Edito: Ya veo que al menos alguien ha puesto el número de expediente. Ya lo leeré en una hora más normal, después de fumar un buen porrete para incrementar el jolgorio.



Qué clase de individuo llama familia de fracasados a dos señores que están pidiendo que se investiguen más de 1.000 asesinatos perpetrados por jueces, fiscales, políticos, policía, etc?



Bimmer dijo:


> No sé qué lleva a una persona a comportarse como @Incorrezto en este hilo.
> 
> Bueno, en realidad si lo sé y quien está siguiendo el hilo seguramente se pueda hacer una idea, ya sabéis, te pago, familiares de por medio, pillo herencia, esto me perjudica, me pongo nervioso y me hago el oficialista en el hilo más activo de internet del caso que me pone nervioso hasta el punto de que un tío comparte el artículo 3 del BOE BOE.es - Documento consolidado BOE-A-1986-10638 que demuestra que existen los chemtrails y le responde que eso es una magufada, por si fuera poco anteriormente al mismo tio le responde que no tiene que ver nada esta noticia sobre la ahora Fiscal General del Estado con el Expediente Royuela :
> 
> ...


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Bueno, en realidad si lo sé y quien está siguiendo el hilo seguramente se pueda hacer una idea, ya sabéis, te pago, familiares de por medio, pillo herencia, esto me perjudica, me pongo nervioso y me hago el oficialista en el hilo más activo de internet



otra vez me acusas de asesinato, y como no te denuncio es que tienes razón.


Bimmer dijo:


> que demuestra que existen los chemtrails



no, demuestra que está regulada la siembra de nubes. de ahí a afirmar que todas las estelas que se ven el cielo son fumigaciones para volvernos tontos, como has escrito, hay la misma distancia que entre tu inteligencia y la mia.


Bimmer dijo:


> el elemento no ha mostrado indignación ante esa grave noticia sobre Dolores Delgado y de hecho ha frivolizado diciendo que no tiene nada que ver con el Expediente Royuela



esa noticia no es actual, no sabes si me indigné en su momento. no es nada que me sorprenda, se como funciona el mundo. pero son mafias sectoriales.


Bimmer dijo:


> por sentido común se saca que si el Expediente Royuela fuese falso los Royuela habrían sido denunciados por falsedad documental, calumnias, injurias y demás posibles delitos,



no, igual que yo no te denuncio por decir que pertenezco a una banda criminal que ha pagado para que maten a sus padres para heredar. que son cosas que solo se os pasan por la cabeza a los psicópatas.


Bimmer dijo:


> hay que tenerlos cuadrados para hacer lo que está haciendo este elemento en este hilo, a algunos os puede pasar inadvertido pero lo que está haciendo es sembrar la duda (con el rol de oficialista que solo se cree algo si sale en la tele)



jonbre, sembrar no, la estoy regando. todos, menos los magufos, partimos d ela duda antes de soltar dogmas estúpidos.


Bimmer dijo:


> para mi que @Incorrezto tiene trato con Mena, Ruiz y demás especímenes de ese palo,



soy su jefe, pero no lo comentes mucho


Bimmer dijo:


> la foto que tiene de Roger es con el rol de mafioso, un símil de Vito Corleone.



o de un tio elegante que disfruta de los placeres de la vida en este planeta mientras observa a seres inferiores que escriben en el foro.

eres un payaso que seguro que tiene intereses monetarios en que esos videos y blogs tengan muchos cliks


----------



## Peritta (26 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> No sé qué lleva a una persona a comportarse como @Incorrezto en este hilo.
> 
> ...tiene trato con Mena, Ruiz ...



No, no se haga cocos señor que el @Incorrezto éste ya estaba por aquí bastante antes de que conociéramos a Royuela.
Siempre le he tenido por un rojeras conversable aunque algo pelma y cabezón. Pelma por repetir incansablemente la misma argumentación y cabezon por empeñarse en decir siempre la última palabra. Supongo que será de Andujar o su padre tendrá una almazara, que no sé

ni me preocupa.

Pero alguien tendrá que hacer de abogado del diablo coño.

Sí, tanta insistencia en embarrar el campo y desviar el tema de conversación resulta algo sospechoso y bastante cargante. Él que haga lo que quiera pero usté sujete los caballos y no se crea cualquier cosa que le cuenten por ahí o será víctima de chuflas y guasas. Y si quiere saber algo de los chemtrails yo se lo cuento porque yo Soy piloto jubilado de chemtrails y contesto preguntas.

A mí me parece el @Incorrezto éste es un solidarizado con Mena -aunque *presunto* padrinno de sicarios, compañerete de querencias políticas-, más que un descacharrador de foros donde escribimos los "fachas" (aunque también haya otra fauna), o un informante -un dedo dicen en México- del Mena, del Sargento Ruiz y del Policia Jose Manuel. Amos no jorobe man.

Éso es soberbia señor, no somos tan importantes, no somos el centro de nada.

Joer, yo también he caído en lo mismo que critico, me he puesto a hablar del @Incorrezto éste y no del tema del hilo. Luego si alguien me dice gilipollas, lo más probable es que lleve razón.

________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Feb 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Pelma por repetir incansablemente la misma argumentación y cabezon por empeñarse en decir siempre la última palabra



o lo que repito son los cabezones hechos.

nada me gustaría más que ver caer el Régimen, pero no va ser por este hilo.


----------



## Peritta (26 Feb 2020)

Aunque le veo desconectao, muchas gracias por su inmediata respuesta mesié. 4 minutos ya ve.



Incorrezto dijo:


> o lo que repito son los cabezones hechos.
> 
> nada me gustaría más que ver caer el Régimen, pero no va ser por este hilo.



¿Qué cabezones hechos?. ¿La vida de Gutierrez Mellado en 1937?. Amos no jorobe man.
No era ningún secreto que éste era espía, no sé si de los nuestros pero supongo que de los buenos. Y tampoco me extrañaría que fuera masón. Pero si a éste -presuntamente, tó mu presuntamente suseñoría- le mataron, sería por la información que sabría y el zulo o archivo de documentos que poseería, ya sabe:

la memoria, que es mu mala.

En cualquier caso desde Caín y Abel para acá sabemos que algunas famiglias y "hermandades" pueden ser mu malas compañías. Todo sea que no tengamos que ver al Mena éste cortarse el dedo meñique en mandilona ceremonia

o abrirse horizontalmente el estómago ante testigos.


Yo lo que venía a decir en la anterior posta es que si se meten en la policía científica, y en la forense, en la pericial y en la judicial y hasta en los archivos y tribunales, nada me impide a mí pensar que también se podrían haber infiltrado en las cocheras y talleres de la RENFE y tener acceso a los trenes de cercanías

allá por 2004.

Total que ya puede darse prisa el Villarejo (el comisario El Jose Manuel Pérez, no el Carlos Jimenez, el político, digo jurista, o fiscal, que no sé, ni domino el leguleyés ni el administrativés) en sacar los papeles ésos del 11-M que amenaza con sacar a la luz si no lo sacan a él de la cárcel (éste también debe de tener otro zulo con notas de puño y letra y muchas grabaciones), que como le descubran el otro zulo al Mena no va a tener con qué negociar.


Ya sabéis hermosos míos: si trabajáis para las FyCSE ésas, ya sea a un lado o al otro de nuestras cambiantes leyes, debéis llevar por seguridad y por no comeros mierdas que no son vuestras, un archivo, como El Cartagena llevaba el suyo, donde reflejéis de vuestro puño y letra las conversaciones que tengáis con vuestros controladores o superiores, más que nada para que os ayuden a recordar si es que no dais con un juez Del Olmo que os las haga borrar.

Y es que la memoria es mu mala.

PD.- No, yo no quiero que caiga el régimen, que lo mismo no sabemos levantar el sombrajo después. Yo lo que quiero es que lo espulguen y desinfecten y que rueden cabezas.

Lo que todos le echamos en cara al Aznar fue que no pasara una escobita y una fregona por el Ministerio del Interior tras lo que pasó con el GAL. ¿No se acuerda?.

Lo dicho, la memoria que es mu mala.
_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Feb 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Yo lo que venía a decir en la anterior posta es que si se meten en la policía científica, y en la forense, en la pericial y en la judicial y hasta en los archivos y tribunales, nada me impide a mí pensar que también se podrían haber infiltrado en las cocheras y talleres de la RENFE y tener acceso a los trenes de cercanías



Igual que tú a los aviones subcontratados por la NASA para fumigar chemtrails.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> otra vez me acusas de asesinato, y como no te denuncio es que tienes razón.
> no, demuestra que está regulada la siembra de nubes. de ahí a afirmar que todas las estelas que se ven el cielo son fumigaciones para volvernos tontos, como has escrito, hay la misma distancia que entre tu inteligencia y la mia.
> 
> esa noticia no es actual, no sabes si me indigné en su momento. no es nada que me sorprenda, se como funciona el mundo. pero son mafias sectoriales.
> ...



Si no me denuncias es porque sabes que no te he acusado de nada, si denuncias sería denuncia falsa.

Ahí ahí, normalizando la modificación artificial del clima.

+ Paco! Qué has sembrao?

- Yo patatas! Y tú gañán?

+ Yo he sembrao nubes!

Ahora enserio. Por qué normalizas la modificación artificial del clima? Por qué ignoras el punto 4 del artículo 3 que dice : "Cuando los procedimientos empleados a los efectos de este artículo impliquen la *utilización de productos o formas de energía con propiedades potencialmente adversas para la salud, se requerirá el informe favorable *de la Administración Sanitaria para el otorgamiento de la autorización."?

De lo negrita saco mi teoría sobre que los chemtrails aparte de hacer la canallada de modificar artificialmente el clima también modifican el comportamiento de la gente. Si no cómo explicas que un tío tan mentiroso y que se contradice tanto como Pedro Sánchez sea el presidente del Gobierno y lo permitamos? Y que la mayoría de la gente participa y alimenta la partidocracia? Por lo menos yo pienso, saco conclusiones y teorías que el tiempo me dará o me quitará la razón, no tendré problema si se da el caso en aceptar que me equivoqué.

Esa noticia no es actual. Y qué? Es de hace menos de 2 años y la protagonista de la noticia es la actual Fiscal General del Estado. Sigues afirmando que no tiene nada que ver ese caso con el Expediente Royuela? Dices que son mafias sectoriales? Los tienes cuadrados.

Vueles a cometer falacias lógicas, si consideras que te he acusado de algo, me denuncias y punto, así por lo menos se sacaría el tema del Expediente Royuela en un juzgado, ya que esta discusión entre tú y yo se debe al Expediente Royuela, jeje.

No te engañes, tú no dudas, tú te posicionas, dudas de los Royuela pero de Mena y compañía no dudas nada, de hecho frivolizas diciendo que son mafias sectoriales.

Tú seguro que tienes intereses monetarios en que esos videos y blogs no tengan muchos cliks.



Peritta dijo:


> No, no se haga cocos señor que el @Incorrezto éste ya estaba por aquí bastante antes de que conociéramos a Royuela.
> Siempre le he tenido por un rojeras conversable aunque algo pelma y cabezón. Pelma por repetir incansablemente la misma argumentación y cabezon por empeñarse en decir siempre la última palabra. Supongo que será de Andujar o su padre tendrá una almazara, que no sé
> 
> ni me preocupa.
> ...



Si uno se fija acaba distinguiendo fácilmente entre un adoctrinado por el sistema y un criminal / psicópata.

El adoctrinado te suelta el guión que se tiene memorizado, como por ejemplo una feminista, en cuanto se le acaba el guión no tiene nada más que decir, llega un momento que se queda callada ante los continuos argumentos y datos que le presentan.

En el caso de un criminal esto no es así, el criminal es inteligente y usa falacias lógicas para manipular el debate, se caracteriza porque ante los argumentos y datos que le presentan, lejos de callarse, lo que hace es tergiversar, manipular, mentir etc, en Twitter hay muchos de estos, la gran mayoría subvencionados, actores, políticos, etc etc.

Respecto a los chemtrails, el sistema educativo nos ha moldeado para no cuestionarnos nada e incluso tengamos desprecio a aquél que se cuestiona las cosas, sobre todo si lo que cuestiona perjudica al oficialismo. Compartí la ley y el artículo en el que vienen reflejados los chemtrails. Artículo 3 del *Real Decreto 849/1986, de 11 de abril  *BOE.es - Documento consolidado BOE-A-1986-10638

Sobre lo de desviar el debate del hilo, personalmente no sé cuál es la finalidad del mismo. Jugar a los detectives? No quiero dármelas de importante pero objetivamente hablando soy el único que ha propuesto HACER ALGO al respecto : Spamear el Expediente Royuela en las redes sociales de las FCSE y en caso de que no actúen de oficio, denunciarles por delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos desde la asociación de víctimas que dijeron los Royuela que iban a crear.


----------



## NAKURA HAMAMI (26 Feb 2020)

Claro, claro y todo esto lo has visto tu y conoces cada caso hasta el último extremo, suena todo a a-Mena-zas.


----------



## Peritta (26 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Sobre lo de desviar el debate del hilo, personalmente no sé cuál es la finalidad del mismo. Jugar a los detectives? No quiero dármelas de importante pero objetivamente hablando soy el único que ha propuesto HACER ALGO al respecto : Spamear el Expediente Royuela en las redes sociales de las FCSE y en caso de que no actúen de oficio, denunciarles por delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos desde la asociación de víctimas que dijeron los Royuela que iban a crear.



Si nos desvían la atención y cambian la temática del hilo es para que no juguemos a los detectives ni especulemos desde un teclado coño. Y, por supuesto, que nadie nos lea. ¿No había por ahí uno pidiendo que enviaran este hilo a Conspiraciones?.

Pues éso.

¿Hacer algo?. Si me diera a mí por hacer algo tenga por seguro que el mafioso iba a ser yo e iba a tener un montón de fiscales, jueces, policías y procuradores a mis órdenes, y unas cuantas funcicharos empoderadas (marimandonas en español-franquista) en archivos y oficinas perdiendo expedientes y dando cambiazos.
Pero ya estoy mayor señor y lo que quiero es envejecer dulcemente.

No sé manejar el Tuiter ése y tampoco sé cómo es que el Ministerio de Justicia o la policía tienen muchas cuentas abiertas en esa red juvenil y esperan que los demás no les tomemos a cachondeo.
En fin, como troleada no está mal, y si es usté habil con las palabras lo mismo puede desnucar de risa al policía-becario, recluta si es guardia civil, que pongan a leerse las ocurrencias de los que escriben por allí, pero me da a mí el barrunto de que antes de la tercera posta ya le han cancelado la cuenta.

Pues vaya un trabajo más tonto.

Y si cuenta estas cosas en la web del Marca o el Diez Minutos le van a hacer el mismo caso que a mí en casa de mi suegra, va a provocar un efecto rechazo o, peor, un efecto llamada sobre este hilo, se nos va a llenar de grillaos y ensirocaos y no habrá quien se entere de nada

monada.

Séame sincero: ¿Cuántos años tiene usté, mesié?. Es que no sé si es usté hombre de acción u hombre de reflexión, o si aún está en la edad de poder elegir. Pero si quiere hacer algo le recomiendo que se ponga a las órdenes del Royuela y ellos le sabrán decir lo que tiene que hacer para ser más eficaz.

Dios escribe tieso con los renglones torzíos. Digerid éso masones.., digo cabrones.
___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Feb 2020)

Ahora comentas con esta cuenta? Vaya jaleo te tienes.

En el caso de que eso que has puesto fuese verdad no invalida lo que digan los Royuela y mucho menos hace que por ello no haya que investigarlo. Deja de usar el argumento ad hominem.



Peritta dijo:


> Si nos desvían la atención y cambian la temática del hilo es para que no juguemos a los detectives ni especulemos desde un teclado coño. Y, por supuesto, que nadie nos lea. ¿No había por ahí uno pidiendo que enviaran este hilo a Conspiraciones?.
> 
> Pues éso.
> 
> ...



Lo que he propuesto es mejor opción que limitarnos a marujear en este hilo,el problema que tenemos es que nos hemos acostumbrado a hablar mucho, quejarnos y tragar con todo sin actuar, hasta el punto de que estas majaderías se han hecho realidad : Luz verde para la ‘okupación’: Cataluña obligará a legalizarla con un alquiler social

No lo veo descabellado, el spam iría a las cuentas de las FCSE, con que 50 personas les pusiéramos 10 mensajes diarios, en una semana mucha gente afín a las FCSE y obviamente muchos policías conocerían el Expediente Royuela, en ese momento, al tener la noticia de la comisión de un delito, si no actúan de oficio cometen delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, desconozco cómo habría que proceder pero si las FCSE no denuncian ni investigan cometen ese delito y las penas son suspensión de cargo público por tiempo de 6 meses a 2 años.

Les acabo de escribir la propuesta a los Royuela, a ver qué les parece.


----------



## hurdygurdy (26 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Qué clase de individuo llama familia de fracasados a dos señores que están pidiendo que se investiguen más de 1.000 asesinatos perpetrados por jueces, fiscales, políticos, policía, etc?



Pues alguien atontado por los chemtrails, obviamente. Lo explica clarísimamente ese enlace del BOE que tan pocas veces has posteado.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Feb 2020)

Eso no invalida lo que digan los Royuela, deja de usar el argumento ad hominem. 



hurdygurdy dijo:


> Pues alguien atontado por los chemtrails, obviamente. Lo explica clarísimamente ese enlace del BOE que tan pocas veces has posteado.



No solo eres un atontado, hay que ser algo peor que un atontado para llamar fracasados a unos señores que piden que se investiguen más de 1.000 asesinatos perpetrados por jueces, fiscales, etc etc


----------



## Lady Victoria (26 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Como ha dicho alguien por ahí, soy mujer y vieja, para mí un orgullo para vosotros soy demolición.
> 
> Viví la postguerra española con una familia, la de mi padre en su totalidad, comunistas elevados a la tercera potencia, mamé comunismo, a mis 16 años ingresé en un convento donde estuve 6 años por lo que me atrevo a hablar de cosas como los jesuitas porque lo conozco desde dentro, viví 16 años por diferentes países europeos, más en UK, he hecho negocios con países comunistas como Rumanía, Bulgaria y Rusia, he convivido con hindues en la India por años, con el islam en Pakistán, con budistas en el Tibet y cuando digo que he vivido es que conozco esas culturas, o regímenes como el comunismo, desde dentro, desde la misma vida diaria, desde su mejor y peor cara, también recorrí en menos medida sudamérica especialmente el Brasil de Lula y se de que va el progresismo populista y sus resultados vosotros no podéis darme ninguna lección de nada, si eres tan progre por lo menos podrías mostrar un respeto hacia la mujer que es mujer y no muhera, desgraciado miope e imbécil, ya quisieras tú acercarte a las suelas de mis zapatos cuando tu insulsa vida toque a su fín.
> 
> El PSOE se sataniza solo con 1.136 asesinatos.



Guau, qué vida tan interesante y llena de contraste. Todos mis respetos y te pregunto, tienes algún hilo propio en burbuja? Me interesa lo que nos puedas contar....


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Feb 2020)

Talskubilos dijo:


> Es que el Expediente Royuela es uno de los mejores relatos de ficción de los últimos tiempos.




TROLL y de los malos.


----------



## Peritta (26 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Lo que he propuesto es mejor opción que limitarnos a marujear...



Yo también era reacio a usar el ignore. Me suponía que podía perderme perlas (textos guapos) y buenos argumentos contra los que contraargumentar pero el Voodoo éste me vino a confirmar que estaba equivocado, pues aunque antes daba indultos y amnistías a mis ignorados, siempre resultaba que era el Voodoo éste el primero en inaugurar _la pelota_ (pelotón de trabajos forzados se decía en otro tiempo y en este el mismo lugar) de mis arrestados y enviados al ignore, antes que el Debuti, el Feo o cualquiera de nuestros pelmas de plantilla.

Total que estoy en mi derecho de pensar que el Voodoo es usté mesié (a él le conozco de antes, usté es nuevo), son el mismo usuario con distinta multinike, quiero decir con otra personalidad, realizando un retorcido ejercicio de esquizofrenia.


¿Marujear dice usté?. Joder. Pues a mucha honra coño.

Sí, ellas hablan más, éso es innegable, pero nosotros somos tanto o más -tres euros a que somos más- cotillas que ellas. Vaya, vaya a alancear molinos a ver si atina con algún gigante.

Si no ha contestado a mi pregunta directa, voy a tomarme la libertad de especular desde mi teclado y a pensar que tiene usté 16 años como mucho.

14 como poco.

Se los cambio por los míos ahora mismo y sin mirarle el tamaño de la picha.

Mire, puede usté intentar hacer campaña en la Tuiter, pero ante boots y mecanismos que sueltan 10, 100, 1.000 veces más mensajes que usté, mesié, poco podrá hacer. Mándenos para acá a quienes estén interesados por el tema -y a los Royuela también, si es que les da por contestarle- que por aquí mantendremos vivo este hilo

si es que no nos da por abrir un hilo-resumen con lo que sabemos hasta ahora.

¡Ah!, y no tenemos copyright. De modo que si fusila algún texto de los míos haciéndolo pasar como si fuera suyo, yo no me voy a dar por ofendido -todo lo contrario- me voy a dar por halagado, ni le voy a echar en cara nada, ni mucho menos le voy a pedir que me devuelva las ideas caramba.

El que me invite después a un café mesié, o a unas cañitas con sus tapitas correspondientes no quita lo valiente.

Ea. baraka también pà ústé, mesié.

(Yo es que el francés lo escribo de oido. El alemán, la verdad, no me atrevo ni a escribirlo. Putos consonantistas, pero por guasas no va a ser).

No, no os ha _caío_ na con este chuflenkachondeardenfürer que os ha tocao cabrones.

@Calópez, jopíùta, aún sigo esperando que me pagues por no escribir.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Feb 2020)

Si a Royuela le colaron la autoria de la falsa bandera de los asesinatos laboralistas de Atocha, que a estas alturas ya todo el mundo sabe que fue GLADIO y que los subfusiles Marietta ( asi llamaban a la pistola fully auto 9mm de unos 30 disparos en rafaga que tiene otro nombre que no recuerdo ahora, la que solia usar chuache y otros llevando una a cada mano en sus pelis, como una mini UZI )

que fueron importados por una comisaria y que estan las facturas y todo por ahi, ya vemos que el tema este de Mena y las cloacas viene desde el asesinato de Gabaldon y del Almirante Carrero y que siempre se culpa a cabezas de turco y luego se los elimina.


----------



## hurdygurdy (26 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> No solo eres un atontado, hay que ser algo peor que un atontado para llamar fracasados a unos señores que piden que se investiguen más de 1.000 asesinatos perpetrados por jueces, fiscales, etc etc



Seguramente sea algo peor que un atontado, pero todavía no he pisado la cárcel por terrorismo y por falsificar documentos. Supongo que mi puestecito como esbirro de una logia satánica me ha librado de ir a la trena.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Seguramente sea algo peor que un atontado, pero todavía no he pisado la cárcel por terrorismo y por falsificar documentos. Supongo que mi puestecito como esbirro de una logia satánica me ha librado de ir a la trena.



Gracias por reconocerlo.

Sigue sin invalidar a los Royuela, en caso de que sea mentira que se les condene otra vez. O no?




Peritta dijo:


> Yo también era reacio a usar el ignore. Me suponía que podía perderme perlas (textos guapos) y buenos argumentos contra los que contraargumentar pero el Voodoo éste me vino a confirmar que estaba equivocado, pues aunque antes daba indultos y amnistías a mis ignorados, siempre resultaba que era el Voodoo éste el primero en inaugurar _la pelota_ (pelotón de trabajos forzados se decía en otro tiempo y en este el mismo lugar) de mis arrestados y enviados al ignore antes que el Debuti, el Feo o cualquiera de nuestros pelmas de plantilla.
> 
> Total que estoy en mi derecho de pensar que el Voodoo es usté mesié, (a él le conozco de antes usté es nuevo), son el mismo usuario con distinta multinike,quiero decir con otra personalidad, realizando un retorcido ejercicio de esquizofrenia.
> Quiero decir que no sé por qué aún no le he ignorao don Ladislao.
> ...



Menos mal que no querías desviar la temática del hilo, he de reconocer que eres un cachondo mental, como guionista de películas de humor tienes futuro.


----------



## Uritorco (26 Feb 2020)

Estos rojelios que de manera insistente despotrican aqui contra los Royuela, aun a sabiendas de que la trama criminal denunciada en este hilo ES absolutamente cierta (en su fuero interno saben que es asi), son los mismos que despues aplauden, jalean y victorean apasianadamente el terrorismo etarra y toda la violencia estilico-gansteril protagonizada por la extrema izquierda, que desde hace mas de cuatro decadas tiene tomada las calles con la complacencia de las instituciones y autoridades, puesto que el estado democratico, es decir masonico, es objetiva y favorablemente antifascista y proetarra, como lo fueron los triunfadores de la II Guerra Mundial. Aunque tambien es de recibo señalar que todos los partidos tienen y han tenido un equipo de fontaneria criminal igual al de Mena. Tambien la Monarquia y el CNI, pues todos estan de acuerdo e interesados en el mantenimiento del status quo vigente que les garantiza sus privilegios y posiciones de poder. La trama de Mena no es mas que la punta del iceberg.

La violencia antifascista: metodos y fines.


----------



## Uritorco (26 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Seguramente sea algo peor que un atontado, pero todavía no he pisado la cárcel por terrorismo y por falsificar documentos. Supongo que mi puestecito como esbirro de una logia satánica me ha librado de ir a la trena.



Se da la circunstancia que los Royuela pisaron la carcel por "terrorismo" y "falsificacion" debido a las ordenes que el fiscal Mena, un mason, transfirio a sus subordinados instandoles a elaborar e inventar documentos y "pruebas" que "incriminasen" a padre e hijo en diversas actividades delictivas. Unas "pruebas" que fueron mandadas a todos los bufetes de abogados, juzgados y medios de comunicacion, quienes solian "reservar" oportunamente un espacio en el diario donde incluir dicha informacion calumniosa. Gracias a los videos y documentacion que obran en manos de los Royuela ya sabemos miles de españoles como sucedieron realmente los hechos. Estan las cartas de puño y letra de Mena. Solo cuatro tontos sumidos en la mas profunda ignoracia seguiran todavia creyendo en esas patrañas lazadas por la prensa intencionadamente. Venga, coged palomitas, fumaros un porrete y seguir viendo el Gran Hermano. Que empieza La Lista de Schindler del listo de Spielberg.


----------



## NAKURA HAMAMI (26 Feb 2020)

Todos esas extensas informaciones periódico-documentales ya las pusiste casi al principio de este foro y lo primero que me llamó la atención es lo rápido que habías conseguido hacerte con un dossier muy completo, de raíces diferentes, en tan poco tiempo, no era difícil suponer que simplemente te lo estaban facilitando unos cuantos "mandaos" que tenían muchísimo interés en bloquear e intoxicar lo antes posible este foro y , al estilo Morin, abortarlo lo antes posible, ya ves que de momento no lo has conseguido y te deben estar regañando continuamente por la falta de resultados positivos para sus oscuros y sucios intereses. De toda tu documentación hay cosas, hechos, que son verdad y otros que ya fueron mentira en el mismo momento de su publicación y por ello, aunque fueron publicados siguen siendo falsos, lo fueron antes y lo son ahora, pero en fin, independientemente del ayer de TU documentación, ahora la que mas nos interesa es la documentación que están manejando los Royuela y esa, aún no está demostrado que sea falsa y añado que los Royuela estarían encantados de que los jueces la revisaran y dieran su veredicto, porque esas notas manuscritas tienen una altísima información mas allá de lo que pone en lo escrito puesto que es posible encontrar ADN con relativa facilidad teniendo en cuenta que hay 36.000 carpetas con una media de 15 a 20 notas en cada una de ellas. A la mayoría nos interesaría que esa información se clarificara y se le de la razón o se le quite a los Royuela y caso resuelto, pero ¿ por qué nadie les denuncia?


----------



## NAKURA HAMAMI (26 Feb 2020)

A otro perro con ese hueso


----------



## hurdygurdy (26 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Gracias por reconocerlo.



No es necesario que yo lo reconozca. Es un hecho constatable que tus ídolos, los fracasados Royuela, tienen un amplio historial delictivo, incluyendo penas de cárcel por terrorismo y por falsificación documental.

¿Qué tal marcha esa iniciativa de los respetabilísimos Royuela de crear una asociación de víctimas del masonazo Mena?


----------



## Uritorco (26 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> No es necesario que yo lo reconozca. Es un hecho constatable que tus ídolos, los fracasados Royuela, tienen un amplio historial delictivo, incluyendo penas de cárcel por terrorismo y por falsificación documental.
> 
> ¿Qué tal marcha esa iniciativa de los respetabilísimos Royuela de crear una asociación de víctimas del masonazo Mena?



Los Royuela, salvo algun hecho aislado, no tienen ningun "amplio historial delictivo ni terrorista", mas alla del inventado por Mena y el que existe en la excitada imaginacion de algunos. Dejad de estar repitiendo y divulgando patrañas, pues esta todo perfectamente explicado por ellos y por la propia documentacion en decenas de videos, de la que estoy seguro que no conoceis ni quereis conocer. El video de Celades va camino de las 73 mil visitas, solo una infima minoria, a la que pertenecen ustedes, sigue pretendiendo no creerse los mas de mil cien asesinatos cometidos por una trama criminal paraestatal dirigida y organizada por elementos de la masoneria y la "cupula" del PSOE. Segun el padre de Royuela, conocen la hubicacion de un segundo zulo al que de momento no pueden acceder. Como se hagan con esa informacion comprometedora, entonces si que nos vamos a reir aun mas.


----------



## Uritorco (26 Feb 2020)

deshumsur dijo:


> ¿El accidente de tren Chinchilla pudo ser un sabotaje? Expediente Royuela



¿Cual es la victima de Chinchilla que aparece en los papeles de Mena?


----------



## hurdygurdy (26 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Los Royuela, salvo algun hecho aislado, no tienen ningun "amplio historial delictivo ni terrorista", mas alla del inventado por Mena y el que existe en la excitada imaginacion de algunos. Dejad de estar repitiendo y divulgando patrañas, pues esta todo perfectamente explicado por ellos y por la propia documentacion en decenas de videos, de la que estoy seguro que no conoceis ni quereis conocer. El video de Celades va camino de las 73 mil visitas, solo una infima minoria, a la que pertenecen ustedes, sigue pretendiendo no creerse los mas de mil cien asesinatos cometidos por una trama criminal paraestatal dirigida y organizada por elementos de la masoneria y la "cupula" del PSOE. Segun el padre de Royuela, conocen la hubicacion de un segundo zulo al que de momento no pueden acceder. Como se hagan con esa informacion comprometedora, entonces si que nos vamos a reir aun mas.



Que sí, que los Torrente van a ser la punta de lanza del hundimiento del R78. ¿Se sabe ya cuándo se podrá inscribir uno en su asociación de víctimas de Mena? No quiero quedarme fuera de ese hecho histórico.


----------



## shambalian (26 Feb 2020)

Los Royuela están haciendo lo que tendrían que hacer si tuviesen realmente esa documentación, hace poco, ayer o anteayer tuvieron un juicio de faltas con el emisario, Jorge Irigaray García de la Serrana, dice este último que a raíz de los vídeos está pasando miedo porque en ellos se dice colaboraba con una banda criminal, hay que tener en cuenta que Jorge puede que no tuviera ni puñetera idea del contenido de las notas que el recibía y entregaba. El dice que no trabajó para Mena, que no sabe nada de abortos y demás, y el juez le ha dicho, atención:

"¿Y? ¿aquí que viene a decir? Caballero, si tiene usted algún problema con eso lo tiene muy fácil QUERELLESE POR CALUMNIAS"


Y ahí se ha quedado todo XD
¿no hay cojones de ponerles a esta gente una denuncia por calumnias? ¿PORQUEEEEE? Ah ¿porque los papeles tendrían que pasar pericial pruebas de ADN etc? Si alguien dice que este expediente es falso que de una jodida buena explicación a esto, si las fechas no cuadran y tengo un excel y un powerpoint que lo demuestran ¿PORQUE NO SE LES DENUNCIA POR CALUMNIAS? Se les ha denunciado a Youtube y Youtube les ha quitado un vídeo por calumnias pero es que resulta que Youtube ni es un juzgado ni hace periciales XD.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> No es necesario que yo lo reconozca. Es un hecho constatable que tus ídolos, los fracasados Royuela, tienen un amplio historial delictivo, incluyendo penas de cárcel por terrorismo y por falsificación documental.
> 
> ¿Qué tal marcha esa iniciativa de los respetabilísimos Royuela de crear una asociación de víctimas del masonazo Mena?



En el caso de que fuese cierto lo que dices, no invalida a los Royuela ni al Expediente Royuela, no uses el argumento ad hominem.



hurdygurdy dijo:


> Que sí, que los Torrente van a ser la punta de lanza del hundimiento del R78. ¿Se sabe ya cuándo se podrá inscribir uno en su asociación de víctimas de Mena? No quiero quedarme fuera de ese hecho histórico.



Esto se va a quedar en nada, yo lo he sabido desde el momento en el que este hilo tenía más de cien mil visitas y solo 1.000 y poco comentarios, el hundimiento del R78 va a ser en 2030 con el cumplimiento de la "Agenda 2030" y la instauración del gobierno único mundial / nuevo orden mundial, noticias como estas son solo un adelanto de lo que se viene :

Luz verde para la ‘okupación’: Cataluña obligará a legalizarla con un alquiler social

La lista de la nacionalidad de los agresores a mujeres en España que no quieren que conozcas. Por Noelia de Trastámara

Lo dicho, esto se va a quedar en nada, si por ejemplo ante canalladas como las reflejadas en esas dos noticias no nos hemos organizado para combatirlas es porque estamos completamente pasivos, decir esto no es ser pesimista, es ser realista, a veces pienso que las élites nos ponen a prueba, probablemente tengan curas para el cáncer, tetraplejias, etc y dependiendo de cómo reaccione la masa, ellos serán benévolos o malvados, nos premiarán o dejarán que nos sigamos pudriendo.

Por ejemplo ahora con el Expediente Royuela, el sistema usa a dos hombres de conejillos de indias, sin que estos lo sepan tienen un límite marcado y de ahí pasarán o no si así lo quieren los que controlan el sistema, solo para ver cómo reaccionamos los que formamos la masa, los que no tenemos poder, de estar en lo cierto no les guardo rencor, probablemente yo haría lo mismo, si vivimos en comunidad hay que ser coherente con nuestros actos pues estos tienen consecuencias.



shambalian dijo:


> Los Royuela están haciendo lo que tendrían que hacer si tuviesen realmente esa documentación, hace poco, ayer o anteayer tuvieron un juicio de faltas con el emisario, Jorge Irigaray García de la Serrana, dice este último que a raíz de los vídeos está pasando miedo porque en ellos se dice colaboraba con una banda criminal, hay que tener en cuenta que Jorge puede que no tuviera ni puñetera idea del contenido de las notas que el recibía y entregaba. El dice que no trabajó para Mena, que no sabe nada de abortos y demás, y el juez le ha dicho, atención:
> 
> "¿Y? ¿aquí que viene a decir? Caballero, si tiene usted algún problema con eso lo tiene muy fácil QUERELLESE POR CALUMNIAS"
> 
> ...



No hay cojones a denunciar a los Royuela por calumnias porque el Expediente Royuela es verdad.


----------



## L.RAMOS (27 Feb 2020)

Vamos a ver Bimmer, vaya por delante que me considero "de tu bando", que me caes bien por lo que posteas, pero es que estás emperrado en intentar utilizar un sistema que de por sí está podrido, para resolver un caso truculentísimo que viene a demostrar que el sistema está podrido.

Es absurdo y un callejón sin salida. Ayer mismo pensé en abrirme un tuiter sólo para hacer lo que comentas, pero es que no lo veo. Y no es por miedo ni pereza, es que así nada se va a resolver. De hacer algo, lo harán los Royuela cuando las vías de la "justicia" española se agoten o los poderosos les interese que trascienda, de agotarse, irán a la UE (que es el mayor nido de satanistas y asesinos tiranos de la Galaxia). ¿No lo ves? La lucha ni mucho menos está perdida, pero hay que elegir sensatamente cuáles son las luchas que realmente se deben pelear. Podrías abrir un hilo sobre el derecho natural, por ejemplo. Eso seguro que le interesa a mucha gente y es una ardua batalla que puede merecer la pena luchar.

De momento, lo que se puede hacer con esto es seguirlo, hablarlo con quien proceda, difundirlo si me apuras, pero esto está en pañales. No te ofusques, te lo digo desde el cariño.

Si los propios Royuela ya han mandado esto a mil juzgados. Ya hay mucha gente al tanto. Entiendo tu pasión, pero la verdadera batalla es hacia y desde dentro, no hacia fuera. Es necesario que entiendas esto. Estamos en un momento y espacio universales que lo que reclaman es la lucha interna e individualista, pues la lucha externa y colectivista hacia donde se arrastra siempre es hacia el abismo. Siempre ha sido así y es que así es como debe ser. Esto es el Kali-Yuga. Es como tiene que ser.

Lo que demuestra por enésima vez el expediente Royuela es que vivimos en un mundo cuya dinámica profunda es precisamente esa, la maldad, el asesinato, el chantaje, la extorsión y sólo el Diablo sabe cuántas atrocidades más. Eso no se puede cambiar, no se puede solucionar, eso es el sistema, lo máximo que se puede hacer es prestar la atención justa, intentar comprenderlo y no caer en su juego, esto es la clave.

Este hilo está para contemplar, experimentar y aprender, sea en el sentido que sea, no para resolver nada. Quítate eso de la cabeza porque corres el riesgo de caer en el pozo de la frustración.


----------



## shambalian (27 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> la verdadera batalla es hacia y desde dentro, no hacia fuera. Es necesario que entiendas esto. Estamos en un momento y espacio universales que lo que reclaman es la lucha interna e individualista, pues la lucha externa y colectivista hacia donde se arrastra siempre es hacia el abismo. Siempre ha sido así y es que así es como debe ser. Esto es el Kali-Yuga. Es como tiene que ser.



Hay que acudir más que nunca a las tradiciones espirituales aunque puede que para muchos a los que precisamente esta gentuza ha convencido de que los textos sagrados son fábulas sin animales sea demasiado tarde. Lo han diseñado muy bien y te doy la razón, este barco se hunde y además así está escrito, sálvese el que pueda y si tiene capacidad y sólo una vez él mismo esté a salvo que salve a otros.


----------



## Uritorco (27 Feb 2020)

Ya veremos como acaba todo esto. La estrategia que van a seguir los mass media es de ocultacion absoluta y total. En ningun momento van a hablar o mencionar esta trama, ni siquiera para desmentirla. Si lo hacen es que son idiotas o unos vocazas histericos. De los partidos tampoco espereis el mas minimo apoyo, ni de Vox. Ya lo pudo hacer con otras cosas, como el famoso pucherazo, y ni esa. Tener presente que esto deja tocado al regimen del 78, del que vive toda esa carroña politiquera. De momemto habra que ir paso a paso, que esto alcance la mayor difusion en las redes y que las familias de muchos de los asesinados tomen conciencia de esa realidad. Ellos podrian dar un impulso importante al desenlace.


----------



## Tigershark (27 Feb 2020)

Mi video de la entrevista de Santi Royuela en La boca del lobo casi apunto de pasar las 10.000 visitas , un auténtico éxito , dijeron que si había novedades volverian a entrevistarlos , estoy vigilante para dar máxima visibilidad.


saludos

Por cierto en una entrevista que escuché ayer dijeron que estaban en trámites para hacer una entrevista con el canal argentino TLV1 , puntazo.
aquí la entrevista donde dicen lo de TLV1::


----------



## hurdygurdy (27 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ya veremos como acaba todo esto. La estrategia que van a seguir los mass media es de ocultacion absoluta y total. En ningun momento van a hablar o mencionar esta trama, ni siquiera para desmentirla. Si lo hacen es que son idiotas o unos vocazas histericos. De los partidos tampoco espereis el mas minimo apoyo, ni de Vox. Ya lo pudo hacer con otras cosas, como el famoso pucherazo, y ni esa. Tener presente que esto deja tocado al regimen del 78, del que vive toda esa carroña politiquera. De momemto habra que ir paso a paso, *que esto alcance la mayor difusion en las redes y que las familias de muchos de los asesinados tomen conciencia de esa realidad. Ellos podrian dar un impulso importante al desenlace.*



Totalmente de acuerdo con lo señalado en negrita, por ello mi insistencia en preguntar por esa asociación de víctimas que los Royuela se han comprometido en crear. Todavía no me ha respondido nadie cómo va esa iniciativa. De momento habrá que confiar en la palabra de los honradísimos Royuela.


----------



## hurdygurdy (27 Feb 2020)

¿Se sabe algo del implacable sargento Ruiz, autor material de buena parte de los asesinatos encargados por Mena? ¿Sigue vivo? ¿Cuál es su nombre de pila? Por lo poco que he podido indagar, sólo sé que este siniestro y escurridizo personaje tenía la costumbre de relatar todos sus crímenes en escritos de su puño y letra.

Otra pregunta sobre Ruiz: ¿Tienen algún mensaje oculto los característicos redondelitos sobre las íes que este sanguinario ejecutor utilizaba en sus confesiones escritas a mano?


----------



## Peritta (27 Feb 2020)

Para mí que todos los que usan el vocablo fracasado como un insulto mu grave son pijulines que han estudiado en los EE.UU. y no precisamente con beca.
Fijo que nos pintan a los negros comiendo sandía y pollo frito, en lugar de con una lanza y junto a un perolo que contiene a un explorador con salacoff como hacemos por aquí. Y luego se extrañarán de que nadie les entienda los chistes.

Los de las familias don @hurdygurdy no querrán que nadie remueva ná, y más si alguno ha encargado un parricidio a una empresa de sicarios coño.



Aspass dijo:


> Alguien puede hacerme un resumen?
> No tengo tiempo apenas últimamente.



No sé qué clase de brillantez literaria puede tener su mensaje para que le dé un zanquiúse el @Incorrezto y otro el @Jony. ¿Sois las tres multinikes el mismo usuario?. 
Es por hacerle el resumen que `pide, o por no perder más tiempo con usté,.. o ustedes.



En cualquier caso ni el tío Federico ni los del Periodista Digital o el Confidencial parecen haberse hecho eco de la noticia. 
¿Les han mandado reporterillos a husmear y a preguntar, o ni se han dado por aludidos?. 

¡Ole por los periodistas valientes!.

¿Y ahora la Carmen Calvo de Fiscala Generala?. Jua, jua, jua. Como para pertenecer a una banda de policías maffiosos con esa padrinna, digo madrina, jua, jua, jua. Joderos cabrones, como la hagáis caso vais a acabar disparandoos entre vosotros. Cuerpo a tierra pues.

Joer con los tentáculos de don Baltasar. Éste también tiene que tener un zulo con documentación particular a la que también merecería la pena echarle un vistazo

o hacerle fotocopias. 

¿Es legal que los cargos de cierto ringorrango tengan archivos privados, o ésta causa está bajo secreto de sumario y no se puede ni preguntar?. Y éso que preguntar no es ofender. 

___________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## hurdygurdy (27 Feb 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Para mí que todos los que usan el vocablo fracasado como un insulto mu grave son pijulines que han estudiado en los EE.UU. y no precisamente con beca.
> Fijo que nos pintan a los negros comiendo sandía y pollo frito, en lugar de con una lanza y junto a un perolo que contiene a un explorador con salacoff como hacemos por aquí. Y luego se extrañarán de que nadie les entienda los chistes.
> 
> Los de las familias don @hurdygurdy no querrán que nadie remueva ná, y más si alguno ha encargado un parricidio a una empresa de sicarios coño.



Lo de siempre: delirios y acusaciones sin pruebas consistentes. Anda y vete a encenderle un cirio a Paca la Culona, so brasas.


----------



## Peritta (27 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Lo de siempre: delirios y acusaciones sin pruebas consistentes. Anda y vete a encenderle un cirio a Paca la Culona, so brasas.



Ya le dije a uno de sus alter-ego (multinikes en neolengüés) que no vamos a saber dónde poner las velas ni dónde echarle las flores. Que hagan el favor de no darle más paseos a los restos del General Bajito, que el Pedro Sanchez va a acabar pareciéndose a la Juana La Loca paseando cadáveres por ahí.
Ya sabe: no beba agua muy fría si está sudando.

Mire, muchas gracias por subir esta burbujilla a la superficie con tanta celeridad como escasos argumentos. Pero el de los delirios es usté, mesié, que pierde los papeles con más facilidad que el Mena.

No, no le voy a devolver los ladridos, yo escribo para el tercero que lee, mesié, y mientras haya dicho lo que tenía que decir y no me haya dejado renglones en el tintero me va a dar igual quedarme encima como que no. Siga, siga usté dándome ideas que verá qué pronto le llama la atención su comisario político.

Éste, como el 11-M, es otro asunto al que le ha caído un espeso manto de silencio y ni el Chiko Marxista o el Dabuti o el Pedro el Romano ni ninguno de nuestros pelmas de plantilla salvo el Voodoo se asoman por aquí a decir nada no vaya a ser que los que sabemos leer entre líneas hilvanemos alguna clase de argumentación.
Yo, por ejemplo, he sabido que los de la policía científica tienen un carácter básicamente móvil o ambulante y en determinados momentos mandan más que el teniente coronel de la comqandancia de la Guardia Civil.

Ya le digo, no sé si en la estación ferroviaria de Atocha siguen aún mandando los de la TEDAX, o si alguien ha derogado ya esa esa jerarquía tan especial dictada por las circunstancias y se ha hecho responsable del mando.


Déjese de insultos y métase los ladridos en el bolsillo. Lo único que hay que decidir es si los papeles son buenos o los papeles son falsos. Ná más, no le busque más pies al gato.

Miau dijo el sabueso de la Kangoo después de husmear por allí.

________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## hurdygurdy (27 Feb 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Ya le dije a uno de sus alter-ego (multinikes en neolengüés) que no vamos a saber dónde poner las velas ni dónde echarle las flores. Que hagan el favor de no darle más paseos a los restos del General Bajito, que el Pedro Sanchez va a acabar pareciéndose a la Juana La Loca paseando cadáveres por ahí.
> Ya sabe: no beba agua muy fría si está sudando.
> 
> Mire, muchas gracias por subir esta burbujilla a la superficie con tanta celeridad como escasos argumentos. Pero el de los delirios es usté, mesié, que pierde los papeles con más facilidad que el Mena.
> ...


----------



## Sky King (27 Feb 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> En cualquier caso ni el tío Federico ni los del Periodista Digital o el Confidencial parecen haberse hecho eco de la noticia.
> ¿Les han mandado reporterillos a husmear y a preguntar, o ni se han dado por aludidos?.
> 
> ¡Ole por los periodistas valientes!.
> .




¿Alguien ha pensado pasárselo a César Vidal? Habría que hacer un buen resumen y espamear sus redes. Siempre suele contestar a casi todos los mensajes de los seguidores. Sería importante evitar ser rimbombantes porque podría parecer directamente increíble y no se lo creería. César daría bastante difusión a la trama.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Feb 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> TROLL y de los malos.



FACHA y de los tontos.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (27 Feb 2020)

Talskubilos dijo:


> FACHA y de los tontos.



Vete a trolear a otra parte.


----------



## hurdygurdy (27 Feb 2020)

Nada, alguna que otra chiquillada provocada por un exceso de hormonas y de amor a la Patria. Y casi siempre recibieron una condena excesiva por ya se sabe el motivo. Por ejemplo, el pobre Santiago Royuela se tuvo que comer seis años de trena por colocar una bomba que le estalló en la cara a dos de sus heroicos compañeros de lucha. 

Cuatro jóvenes de Barcelona, condenados a seis años de cárcel por terrorismo

BARCELONA. La Sección Segunda de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona ha condenado, por un delito de terrorismo, a cuatro jóvenes que en la madrugada del 3 de marzo de 2001 hicieron explosionar un artefacto de fabricación casera en las Cotxeres de Sants, pocas horas antes de que allí se celebrara un concierto de Fermín Muguruza, en el que se pretendía reivindicar la libertad de los presos del País Vasco y se manifestaría el rechazo a la Ley Antiterrorista.

La sentencia condena a seis años de cárcel a Santiago Royuela Samit, Antonio Tomás Martínez, Ramón Cuadrado Carvajal y Óscar Serrano Masdeu. Todos ellos son de Barcelona y de Sant Adrià del Besòs. Se da la circunstancia de que el primero es hijo de un famoso subastero de Barcelona.

El tribunal aplica, sin embargo, una atenuante porque los cuatro 
procesados reconocieron los hechos, aunque tiene en cuenta que lo hicieron cuando ya la Policía «había iniciado el procedimiento». Tanto Antonio Tomás como Ramón Cuadrado fueron detenidos aquella misma madrugada porque, al colocar la olla a presión con el explosivo (cloratita), les estalló antes de que se apartaran del lugar. El primero de ellos fue interceptado en la avenida Diagonal, con quemaduras provocadas por la deflagración, mientras que el otro acudió a Can Ruti para ser curado del mismo tipo de heridas, Al ser trasladado al Hospital Vall d´Hebron, fue detenido por la misma causa.

Patriotismo

Los condenados, de entre 26 y 31 años, «formaban parte en unos casos y en otros simpatizaban con la asociación «Timbalers del Bruch» de carácter patriótico español», dice el texto condenatorio. La sentencia afirma que la «voluntad patriótica» que movió a los jóvenes y que fue empleada por los abogados de la defensa en el juicio oral para conseguir que se les redujera la pena, no puede ser tenida en cuenta puesto que es «una fenecida atenuación, fruto del régimen anterior que la incluyó en el Código Penal». «La violencia o las vías de hecho -se lee- están proscritas en todo caso, incluso para combatir la violencia terrorista, que debe serlo sólo por el Estado y sólo a través de los medios legales». Los abogados de la defensa ya han anunciado que presentarán recurso.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Feb 2020)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Vete a trolear a otra parte.



El troll lo serás tú.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Feb 2020)

Los Royuela no son gente de fiar.


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> La sentencia condena a seis años de cárcel a Santiago Royuela Samit, Antonio Tomás Martínez, Ramón Cuadrado Carvajal y Óscar Serrano Masdeu. Todos ellos son de Barcelona y de Sant Adrià del Besòs.



Diccionari de l’extrema dreta a Catalunya – Antifeixistes.org

*Movimiento Patriótico Catalán (MPC)*
Partido creado en 1994 impulsado por Carlos Francisoud, ex dirigente de MC. La organización se declaraba *nacionalsindicalista, antiseparatista y con un claro poso integrista católico de inspiración carlista* . Una de las características del grupo fue la de crear un partido españolista de extrema derecha en clave catalana, utilizando tanto el catalán como el castellano en sus publicaciones, bebiendo, principalmente, del concepto del catalanismo hispánico, tal como lo hizo MC y actualmente Somatemps.

Algunos de sus militantes, como Ramon Cuadrado Carvajal, miembro de las juventudes del MPC, llamadas trompicones, y condenado a 6 años de cárcel por colocar una olla de presión rellena de cloratita en una calle adyacente a las Cotxeres de Sants la año 2001, transitan precisamente por *Somatemps*

.............

¿Quién es el ultra acusado de amenazar a David Fernández que el juez ha absuelto?

En la grada blanco, azul Vicén ha coincidido con veteranos ultras como Ramón Cuadrado Carvajal, condenado en 2005 a seis años de prisión por la colocación de una bomba en el barrio de Sants
En la grada blanco, azul ha coincidido con veteranos ultras como Ramón Cuadrado Carvajal, condenado en 2005 a seis años de prisión por la colocación de una olla presión llena de cloratita en la plaza Bonet i Muixí (a lado de las Cotxeres de Sants) la víspera de un concierto de Fermín Muguruza en 2001. Cuadrado, en compañía de Vicén, fue identificado en una ocasión en las cercanías del estadio españolista. Vicén y sus jóvenes camaradas han sido uno de los detonantes de incidentes y polémicas que han rodeado últimamente la Curva Jove del Español, que parece haber fracasado en su intento de cohesionar un grupo de animación desvinculado de la ideología ultraderechista.


----------



## Debunker (27 Feb 2020)

No hay nadie más miserablemente corrupto y ladrón que el PSOE junto al PC si nos remontamos en la historia cuando el PC tenía poder. 

No se los demás, pero para mí, si surgiera el mayor criminal de la historia proveniente del infierno, con un expediente como el de los Royuelas y la documentación que lo avala, me importaría una mierda los crímenes del mensajero que es otro caso donde aportar pruebas, lo que me importa es el caso donde me presentan pruebas de 1.136 asesinatos nada más y nada menos de la judicatura y el poder político que, supuestamente está para aplicar la ley y defendernos de los criminales que ellos encarnan. O sea que conmigo toda la mierda que viertes aquí solo me afianza en la veracidad del expediente Royuela, por cierto te paso al ignore.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (27 Feb 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> No se los demás, pero para mí, si surgiera el mayor criminal de la historia proveniente del infierno, con un expediente como el de los Royuelas y la documentación que lo avala, me importaría una mierda los crímenes del mensajero que es otro caso donde aportar pruebas, lo que me importa es el caso donde me presentan pruebas de 1.136 asesinatos nada más y nada menos de la judicatura y el poder político que, supuestamente está para aplicar la ley y defendernos de los criminales que ellos encarnan.



Supuestos asesinatos, porque aún no se ha demostrado que alguna de esas muertes lo sea.


----------



## Sky King (27 Feb 2020)

No perdamos el tiempo discutiendo cosas que ya han sido mencionadas una y otra vez y que no tienen nada que ver con el asunto. Ignoremos completmente los mensajes de los intoxicadores. Los Royuela cuentan todos sus problemas judiciales en los vídeos, está ya más que explicado.


----------



## hurdygurdy (27 Feb 2020)

reym dijo:


> No perdamos el tiempo discutiendo cosas que ya han sido mencionadas una y otra vez y que no tienen nada que ver con el asunto. Ignoremos completmente los mensajes de los intoxicadores. Los Royuela cuentan todos sus problemas judiciales en los vídeos, está ya más que explicado.



Más razón que un santo, volvamos al meollo. ¿Cómo marcha esa iniciativa de los Royuela para coordinar a las víctimas en una asociación que se han comprometido a crear? ¿Se sabe ya algo del sargento Ruiz?


----------



## Sky King (27 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Más razón que un santo, volvamos al meollo. ¿Cómo marcha esa iniciativa de los Royuela para coordinar a las víctimas en una asociación que se han comprometido a crear? ¿Se sabe ya algo del sargento Ruiz?



El nombre de pila del Sargento Ruíz (creo que alguien lo preguntaba antes) es Rafael García Ruíz (lo mencionan los Royuela).


----------



## L.RAMOS (27 Feb 2020)

reym dijo:


> El nombre de pila del Sargento Ruíz (creo que alguien lo preguntaba antes) es Rafael García Ruíz (lo mencionan los Royuela).



En esto estaba yo ahora mismo y por ese nombre no encuentro nada. Ahora.......es posible que el nombre sea falso. Incidiendo en la veracidad de la trama, quizás por seguridad haya bailes con los nombres al igual que con ciertas fechas. Esto es así para dificultar las investigaciones. Es posible que el tal Ruiz en realidad sea un tal Pérez o que no se llame Rafael.......sino por ejemplo, no sé. Francisco. 

La historia estaría en buscar altos mandos de la Guardia Civil atendiendo a las fechas de los asesinatos, y encontrar todo movimiento sospechoso de promoción. Ardua tarea.


----------



## hurdygurdy (27 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> En esto estaba yo ahora mismo y por ese nombre no encuentro nada. Ahora.......es posible que el nombre sea falso. Incidiendo en la veracidad de la trama, quizás por seguridad haya bailes con los nombres al igual que con ciertas fechas. Esto es así para dificultar las investigaciones. Es posible que el tal Ruiz en realidad sea un tal Pérez o que no se llame Rafael.......sino por ejemplo, no sé. Francisco.
> 
> La historia estaría en buscar altos mandos de la Guardia Civil atendiendo a las fechas de los asesinatos, y encontrar todo movimiento sospechoso de promoción. Ardua tarea.



Se llame como se llame, no se sabe nada de su paradero, incluso es posible que siga ejecutando a dos manos. Me lo imagino esbozando sus planes criminales en un cuaderno Rubio, mientras se le escapa una lagrimilla por ser incapaz de erradicar esos irritantes redondelitos sobre las íes. A veces se nos olvida que hasta los sicarios más sanguinarios fueron en su día niños.


----------



## Peritta (27 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> En esto estaba yo ahora mismo y por ese nombre no encuentro nada. Ahora.......es posible que el nombre sea falso. Incidiendo en la veracidad de la trama, quizás por seguridad haya bailes con los nombres al igual que con ciertas fechas. Esto es así para dificultar las investigaciones. Es posible que el tal Ruiz en realidad sea un tal Pérez o que no se llame Rafael.......sino por ejemplo, no sé. Francisco.
> 
> La historia estaría en buscar altos mandos de la Guardia Civil atendiendo a las fechas de los asesinatos, y encontrar todo movimiento sospechoso de promoción. Ardua tarea.



Ardua tarea que deben hacer los picolettos si quieren apelar a la colaboración ciudadana ésa.

A despiojarse señores.









hurdygurdy dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 241280



Le he mandado al ignore don @hurdygurdy pero no ha sido por lo infantil de su respuesta sino por la cursilada de escribirlo en inglés. Jua, jua, jua. ¿No le da vergüenza ser tan cursi y tan relamido?.
Vuélvase a Boston, caramba, que allí fue usté feliz entre tanta Karen y tanta Kelly que le harían más caso que le hacemos por Aquí en este Bendito País de Porteras.

¡Ah! y los puntos como redondelitos que tanto le irritan indican un carácter egoista.

Pues ea, ya sabe, si quiere que le lea algo use otra de sus multinikes que ésta ya la ha quemao Estanislao.



______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Sky King (27 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Se llame como se llame, no se sabe nada de su paradero, incluso es posible que siga ejecutando a dos manos. Me lo imagino esbozando sus planes criminales en un cuaderno Rubio, mientras se le escapa una lagrimilla por ser incapaz de erradicar esos irritantes redondelitos sobre las íes. A veces se nos olvida que hasta los sicarios más sanguinarios fueron en su día niños.




Cosas como estas son las que dan veracidad al expediente. Que un sicario tenga letra de niña.


----------



## hurdygurdy (27 Feb 2020)

reym dijo:


> Cosas como estas son las que dan veracidad al expediente. Que un sicario tenga letra de niña.



Sí, es lo habitual. También lo es escribir de tu puño y letra todas tus fechorías y almacenar los escritos en una clínica que practica abortos a fetos de una edad tan avanzada que, prácticamente, ya tenían encargados sus álbumes de la Primera Comunión.


----------



## Sky King (27 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Sí, es lo habitual. También lo es escribir de tu puño y letra todas tus fechorías y almacenar los escritos en una clínica que practica abortos a fetos de una edad tan avanzada que, prácticamente, ya tenían encargados sus álbumes de la Primera Comunión.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 241439



Lee la historia del espía Paesa en los años 80 y no 90 y descubrirás cosas más ridículas. De hecho, en estos mundos se trabaja con el "plausible deniability" o "negación plausible". Cuanto más ridículo mejor, porque más fácilmente podrá ser negado y el que lo cuente parecerá un loco.

El porqué del archivo se debe a dos cuestiones: 

1. No es un gángster común, sino un funcionario del mundo del Derecho. Conoce la importancia de llevar un archivo para obtener una mayor eficiencia y poder actuar con precisión años después si a alguien le da por indagar. Era una red de un grandísimo tamaño y querían tenerlo todo controlado.

2. Lo de localizar el archivo en la clínica es bastante estúpido, eso es cierto. De nuevo, se han visto cosas más raras en casos parecidos.

3. Esto es muy sencillo. Bastaría con hacer las pruebas pertinentes y autentificar o descalificar esos documentos. No tiene más misterio.


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Se llame como se llame, no se sabe nada de su paradero, incluso es posible que siga ejecutando a dos manos. Me lo imagino esbozando sus planes criminales en un cuaderno Rubio, mientras se le escapa una lagrimilla por ser incapaz de erradicar esos irritantes redondelitos sobre las íes. A veces se nos olvida que hasta los sicarios más sanguinarios fueron en su día niños.



Me suena que Renko dijo en un mensaje de este hilo que habia oido a los Royuela comentar que habia muerto hace poco en un hospital... A ver si lo encuentro

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alméras (27 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Sí, es lo habitual. También lo es escribir de tu puño y letra todas tus fechorías y almacenar los escritos en una clínica que practica abortos a fetos de una edad tan avanzada que, prácticamente, ya tenían encargados sus álbumes de la Primera Comunión.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 241439



Y a pesar de todo esos papeles deben ser auténticos


----------



## Alméras (27 Feb 2020)

Aquí [1:12:00 "ésto es una guerra de masones, (...) todos el 100 %...", 1:10:45 "los dos que llegan a ésto mandatarios mueren (Cánovas y Mckingley)", 26:10, 49:05, 1:00:35, 1:06:10] se ve claramente como desde dentro de España se movieron hilos para desastres y en relación con conservar el poder:


----------



## Durden (27 Feb 2020)

Asumo que todos los gobiernos tienen trapos sucios (y mas el nuestro) No me extranaria que se hayan cometido algunos crimenes (veremos que mas sale del caso Villarejo)
Pero de ahi a la mega paja mental esta hay camino

Masones de grado nosecuanto... asesinaos a punta pala, Rubalcab se suicido...
Te lo has sacado de la punta de la polla
Presenta fuentes or pruebas, o lo que has encontrado en internec que sustente tus teorias en vez de inventarte semejante pelicula!!!


----------



## Bimmer (27 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ya veremos como acaba todo esto. La estrategia que van a seguir los mass media es de ocultacion absoluta y total. En ningun momento van a hablar o mencionar esta trama, ni siquiera para desmentirla. Si lo hacen es que son idiotas o unos vocazas histericos. De los partidos tampoco espereis el mas minimo apoyo, ni de Vox. Ya lo pudo hacer con otras cosas, como el famoso pucherazo, y ni esa. Tener presente que esto deja tocado al regimen del 78, del que vive toda esa carroña politiquera. De momemto habra que ir paso a paso, que esto alcance la mayor difusion en las redes y que las familias de muchos de los asesinados tomen conciencia de esa realidad. Ellos podrian dar un impulso importante al desenlace.



Me parece que los mass media ya andan metiendo mierda contra los Royuela, aún no he visto el vídeo pero por el titulo y comentarios tiene toda la pinta :





L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Vamos a ver Bimmer, vaya por delante que me considero "de tu bando", que me caes bien por lo que posteas, pero es que estás emperrado en intentar utilizar un sistema que de por sí está podrido, para resolver un caso truculentísimo que viene a demostrar que el sistema está podrido.
> 
> Es absurdo y un callejón sin salida. Ayer mismo pensé en abrirme un tuiter sólo para hacer lo que comentas, pero es que no lo veo. Y no es por miedo ni pereza, es que así nada se va a resolver. De hacer algo, lo harán los Royuela cuando las vías de la "justicia" española se agoten o los poderosos les interese que trascienda, de agotarse, irán a la UE (que es el mayor nido de satanistas y asesinos tiranos de la Galaxia). ¿No lo ves? La lucha ni mucho menos está perdida, pero hay que elegir sensatamente cuáles son las luchas que realmente se deben pelear. Podrías abrir un hilo sobre el derecho natural, por ejemplo. Eso seguro que le interesa a mucha gente y es una ardua batalla que puede merecer la pena luchar.
> 
> ...



En una parte estoy de acuerdo con tu mensaje, sobre todo en lo de que usando las reglas del sistema no se va a ninguna parte pues estas están manipuladas y corrompidas, la mejor arma contra el sistema establecido es ampararse en la ley natural e incluso en el derecho consuetudinario, cada vez hay más gente haciéndolo, el hombre de este vídeo actualmente se ha juntado con muchas personas y están viviendo en un pueblo abandonado, ejemplo :




Discrepo con esto :


L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Es absurdo y un callejón sin salida. Ayer mismo pensé en abrirme un tuiter sólo para hacer lo que comentas, pero es que no lo veo. Y no es por miedo ni pereza, es que así nada se va a resolver.





L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Este hilo está para contemplar, experimentar y aprender, sea en el sentido que sea, no para resolver nada.



Tal vez no se pueda resolver de esa manera pero haciendo eso nos acercamos más a resolverlo que si nos limitamos a marujear en este hilo, porque al fin y al cabo lo que estamos haciendo aquí es marujear, me imagino a alguien que da con una información brutal. ¿Qué va a hacer? Compartirla con nosotros y ya, de ahí no transciende la cosa.

La clave está en organizarse, si va por su cuenta spameando el Expediente Royuela en las redes sociales de las FCSE no conseguirá nada pero si se juntan por ejemplo 50 personas a spamearlo, ya se consigue algo, y si se juntan 100, más todavia, al final esto es organizarse, como dije en este mismo hilo, los malos ganan porque están organizados mientras los no malos vamos cada uno por nuestro lado.

Imagínese 50 personas que quedan a una hora determinada para spamearlo en el perfil de la polícia en Twitter y se tiran media hora dando el coñazo. ¿Qué ocurriría en esa media hora? Que los tweets más recientes de la policía estarían repletos del Expediente Royuela, ponle que en media hora cada uno spamea 100 veces, lo multiplicas por las 50 personas y tienes 5.000 mensajes del Expediente Royuela entre los últimos 3 tweets de la polícia, eso solo en media hora y una vez, multiplica ese proceso por varios días y por más gente. ¿Sigues pensando que es absurdo y que a través de este hilo no se puede resolver nada o por lo menos acercarse a resolver?

Repito, al final es organizarse, de hecho en este hilo hay varios despojos humanos que se han organizado para entrar con varias cuentas a sembrar la duda en las personas que lean el hilo, interpretando el rol de oficialista, son muy inútiles pues se les nota mucho su posicionamiento ya que avasallan a los Royuela y los ponen en duda pero en ningún momento han puesto en duda al fiscal Mena y compañía, pero a pesar de que son muy inútiles aquí están organizados sembrando dudas a foreros para que se abstengan de participar en el hilo.

Edito para añadir que ayer les envié un correo a los Royuela con la propuesta de spamear y del delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, en un vídeo dijeron que tienen la bandeja llena de correos, seguramente tarden en responder, cuando lo hagan compartiré su respuesta.


----------



## Uritorco (27 Feb 2020)

Segun Alberto Royuela el sargento Ruiz habria fallecido hace unos meses. Hay que ver los videos e informarse periodicamente para estar al tanto de todas las incidencias del caso.


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Feb 2020)

Talskubilos dijo:


> Los Royuela no son gente de fiar.



Y tus mil padres tampoco, viendo el resultado: tu


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Segun Alberto Royuela el sargento Ruiz habria fallecido hace unos meses. Hay que ver los videos e informarse periodicamente para estar al tanto de todas las incidencias del caso.




Otro liquidao?

El Ruiz ese debia ser muy parguela si creia que su jefe liquidando a 80 de sus secuaces luego le iba a dejar vivo a el.


----------



## Bimmer (28 Feb 2020)

Nueva entrega :


----------



## shambalian (28 Feb 2020)

reym dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha pensado pasárselo a César Vidal? Habría que hacer un buen resumen y espamear sus redes. Siempre suele contestar a casi todos los mensajes de los seguidores. Sería importante evitar ser rimbombantes porque podría parecer directamente increíble y no se lo creería. César daría bastante difusión a la trama.



Estoy en ello pero no se entera o seguramente no se quieren enterar XD


----------



## shambalian (28 Feb 2020)

Talskubilos dijo:


> Los Royuela no son gente de fiar.



Si me viniese un tio no con el historial de los Royuela (que puede ser más o menos ejemplar) sino el doble de credibilidad que Pedro Sánchez y me empieza a contar lo de este expediente seguiría diciendo lo mismo ¿¿¿PORQUE NO SE LES DENUNCIA POR CALUMNIAS???, que cojones tendrá que ver el pasado de los Royuela.


----------



## shambalian (28 Feb 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Me suena que Renko dijo en un mensaje de este hilo que habia oido a los Royuela comentar que habia muerto hace poco en un hospital... A ver si lo encuentro
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



eso creian si, no están seguros pero casi


----------



## shambalian (28 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Sí, es lo habitual. También lo es escribir de tu puño y letra todas tus fechorías y almacenar los escritos en una clínica que practica abortos a fetos de una edad tan avanzada que, prácticamente, ya tenían encargados sus álbumes de la Primera Comunión.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 241439



Y te gastas miles de euros y de horas en confeccionar un giga-archivo con sellos de juzgados, certificados de defunción, esquelas , miles de cartas escritas a mano PERO más falso que una moneda con la cara de Pocoyó con el objetivo de que a los 3 días de publicarlo estés en el talego por calumnias y GILIPOLLAS. Si, si, dos personas que son una un profesor de física y el otro un maestro industrial electricista que tenía una empresa con más de 100 personas a su cargo, son el clásico tipo de personas que surgen con un plan tan brillante, invertir tiempo y dinero para perder la libertad a los dos días de ejecutar el plan, salvo que.....uy , aún están esperando la denuncia por calumnias ¿que cosas no?.


----------



## Peritta (28 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Hay que ver los videos e informarse periodicamente para estar al tanto de todas las incidencias del caso.



Pues no sea tan regañón e informe caramba. A éso venimos. Yo tampoco he visto el video donde dicen que el sargento Ruiz se había muerto. Aunque vistas las cenizas del Paesa traídas por valija diplomática sabemos que en Espain los muertos también pueden estar de parranda por ahí, en Luxemburgo sin ir más lejos.

No, no todos los usuarios estamos tan pendientes de la cosa señor. Además habrá lectores que se estarán enterando ahora del tema y no se van a leer un hilo de más de 2.000 postas. No nos los espante señor que bastante espantaos van a quedar a poco que lean, vean y se enteren.


Si alguien va a denunciar o a querellarse son las familias de los muertos por la operación Chumi, las de los parricidios no van a querer saber nada y denunciarán a los Royuela si les da por difundir sus nombres, pero las de los rivales políticos o administrativos sí van a contar cómo se produjo la muerte.

Yo, al azar me he quedado con el nº5: Manuel Sánchez Urbano y me sale esta necrológica en El País: Manolo S. Urbano, fotógrafo y como coinciden fechas y nombre supongo que serán la misma persona.
Ahí dice que fue un accidente doméstico pero no da detalles ni dice si se resbaló en la ducha o si se electrocutó cambiando una bombilla, o se ahorcó sin querer como el Carradine ése que se ahorcó haciéndose una paja.

Al que no le voy a preguntar detalles es al de la científica, ni al forense o juez que levantara el cadáver y certificara la muerte, ni mucho menos a la funcicharo de archivos e informes. Le preguntaría a la familia, al portero, o a la vecina cotilla para tener la seguridad de que la información no está manipulada.

Miraré algunos más pero supongo que la cosa estará bien hilvanada y me encontraré informción parecida. El poder ordenar las muertes cronológicamente, geográficamente o según algún otro criterio hace que esa serie de datos debería estar en un Excel y no en un .pdf. 
Hay un .pdf que alguien ha enlazado por aquí dos veces y no lo veo ...o tarda en traer el contenido más que paciencia tengo yo.

Al que echo de menos por aquí es a @HARLEY66 que es catalán y puede que conozca algún nombre ya que don Mena estuvo por allí de fiscal general unos diez años.

Bueno, voy a coger a algún otro al azar a ver qué me sale, que si no averiguo la causa, al menos averiguaré el lugar.

________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperaza.


----------



## Euron G. (28 Feb 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Pues no sea tan regañón e informe caramba. A éso venimos. Además habrá lectores que se estarán enterando ahora del tema y no se van a leer un hilo de más de 2.000 postas. No nos los espante señor que bastante espantaos van a quedar a poco que lean, vean y se enteren.



+1


----------



## Jony (28 Feb 2020)




----------



## hurdygurdy (28 Feb 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Le he mandado al ignore don @hurdygurdy pero no ha sido por lo infantil de su respuesta sino por la cursilada de escribirlo en inglés. Jua, jua, jua. ¿No le da vergüenza ser tan cursi y tan relamido?.
> Vuélvase a Boston, caramba, que allí fue usté feliz entre tanta Karen y tanta Kelly que le harían más caso que le hacemos por Aquí en este Bendito País de Porteras.
> 
> ¡Ah! y los puntos como redondelitos que tanto le irritan indican un carácter egoista.
> ...




"¡Er zeñorito habla ingléh!"

Hasta nunca, tarao.


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> "¡Er zeñorito habla ingléh!"
> 
> Hasta nunca, tarao.



no tengas la piel tan débil, @Peritta es agradable de leer aunque no estés de acuerdo con él


----------



## Bimmer (28 Feb 2020)

¿Alguien se acuerda del periodista Josele Sánchez? Revisando vídeos en favoritos he dado con este :



He recordado que tenía más videos hablando de ese tema y de otros igual de comprometidos, también tenía una página web de su periódico que ahora mismo esta eliminada :

https://latribunadeespana.com/espana/caso-bar-espana-3-los-41-nombres

Lo poco que he encontrado en internet es esta página y el vídeo está eliminado :

Josele Sánchez habla sobre el asesinato de Emilio Botín y de su intento de soborno | Democracia Nacional

Resumen : Josele Sánchez es de los pocos periodistas que quedan, hace 2 años afirmó que Emilio Botín fue asesinado por su hija Ana Botín, a Josele le intentaron sobornar con 400.000 euros para que dejase de hablar del tema, actualmente se encuentra en paradero desconocido y no se sabe nada de él.

Tiene un vídeo muy bueno con Miguel Celades, este señor ha sido el que entrevistó a los Royuela y su vídeo es el más visto sobre los Royuela, si alguien tiene el correo de Celades para preguntarle por Josele Sánchez se agradecería que lo compartiese, ya que lo que afirmaba Josele hace 2 años sobre el asesinato de Emilio Botín tiene mucho que ver con la trama del Expediente Royuela.


----------



## TARGETED (28 Feb 2020)

Aquí tenéis los siguientes enlaces:

PATENTES:
Ayuda. Extrañas patentes USA en google patents. Podeis comprobar que existen.Lectura remota del pensamiento y control mental.

EXPERIMENTACIÓN Y BASE CIENTÍFICA:
Experimentos Jose Delgago control mental. Héroe republicano.

ACTUALIDAD SOBRE ESTAS ARMAS:
Hackeando el cerebro. Pueden leer tus pensamientos de forma remota:
Las mal llamadas armas no letales son una realidad (Pueden leer tu mente y mucho más)

EXPOSICIÓN DEL FUNCIONAMIENTO:
EL ACOSO ELECTRÓNICO Y EL CONTROL Y LA LECTURA DE LA MENTE HUMANA.

DESARROLLO DE ESTAS ARMAS:
Desarrollo control mental y lectura pensamientos: Guerra Fría USAvsURSS

LOS FOREROS ESTÁN EN PELIGRO(Y QUIEN NO SIGA LA CORRIENTE
La Thought Police ya esta entre nosotros

La Thought Police ya esta entre nosotros

INCREIBLE ESPIONAJE A GENTE COMÚNAHORA TAMBIÉN FOREROS)
Smart Dust, pueden espiar cualquier habitación o lugar con ella. Ahora puede estar también en tu casa.

MÉTODOS ASESINATO GENTE COMÚNAHORA TAMBIÉN FOREROS)
LA GUERRA CONTRA LA GENTE CORRIENTE: métodos de control de la población y disidencia ahora contra foros


----------



## hurdygurdy (28 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Tal vez no se pueda resolver de esa manera pero haciendo eso nos acercamos más a resolverlo que si nos limitamos a marujear en este hilo, porque al fin y al cabo lo que estamos haciendo aquí es marujear, me imagino a alguien que da con una información brutal. ¿Qué va a hacer? Compartirla con nosotros y ya, de ahí no transciende la cosa.



La verdad es que es una tontería estar perdiendo el tiempo marujeando cuando deberíamos estar hablando de lo que a todos nos importa: los chemtrails y el derecho natural. Menos mal que estás tú, al pie del cañón, recordando en bucle esos dos temas.




Bimmer dijo:


> Edito para añadir que ayer les envié un correo a los Royuela con la propuesta de spamear y del delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, en un vídeo dijeron que tienen la bandeja llena de correos, seguramente tarden en responder, cuando lo hagan compartiré su respuesta.



Se me acaba de ocurrir otra pregunta que he realizado aquí unas diez veces en las últimas veinticuatro horas y que nadie ha contestado, parece que debe ser un tema espinoso: *¿Cómo marcha esa iniciativa que los Royuela se han comprometido a hacer: la creación de una asociación para ayudar y coordinar a las víctimas del fiscal Mena?*


----------



## Demodé (28 Feb 2020)

El último vídeo, viene con introducción........ que podría dar su debate.

Nunca se ha dicho, creo que Santi Royuela "lee" muy bien cartas y notas del fiscal Mena, entonando y tal como un buen actor, lo hace brillantemente:


----------



## Descansa Hombre (28 Feb 2020)

Sabiendo cómo las gastan en la Fiscalía General del Estado, no está de más tener bien presente la lista de todos los fiscales generales desde 1978 hasta hoy.


NombreMandatoJuan Manuel Fanjul Sedeño13 de enero de 1978-14 de nov. de 1980José María Gil-Albert Velarde14 de noviembre 1980-15 de diciembre 19824Luis Antonio Burón Barba16 de diciembre 1982-19 de septiembre 1986Javier Moscoso del Prado19 de septiembre 1986-26 de enero 1990Leopoldo Torres Boursault26 de enero 1990-10 de abril 1992Eligio Hernández10 de abril 1992-27 de mayo 1994Carlos Granados3 de junio 1994-6 de septiembre 1996Juan Ortiz Úrculo6 de septiembre de 1996-16 de mayo de 19975Jesús Cardenal Fernández16 de mayo 1997-23 de abril 2004Cándido Conde-Pumpido23 de abril 2004-19 de diciembre 2011Eduardo Torres-Dulce30 de diciembre 2011-19 de diciembre de 20146Consuelo Madrigal9 de enero de 2015-4 de noviembre de 20167José Manuel Maza25 de noviembre de 20168910-18 de noviembre de 201711_Luis Navajas Ramos__18 de noviembre de 2017-11 de diciembre de 2017_. (_ad interim_).12Julián Sánchez Melgar11 de diciembre de 2017-22 de junio de 20181314María José Segarra29 de junio de 2018-15 de enero de 202015_Luis Navajas Ramos__15 de enero de 2020-26 de febrero de 2020_. (_ad interim_).Dolores Delgado García26 de febrero de 2020-presente16






Muy jugosos contenidos si se mira uno por uno...


----------



## Bimmer (28 Feb 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> El último vídeo, viene con introducción........ que podría dar su debate.
> 
> Nunca se ha dicho, creo que Santi Royuela "lee" muy bien cartas y notas del fiscal Mena, entonando y tal como un buen actor, lo hace brillantemente:



¿Qué insinúas?

He de admitir que viendo ese vídeo ha sido la vez que más he puesto en duda al Expediente Royuela por la nota tan exageradamente detallada que Mena escribió a su hija pero como bien ha dicho un forero : "Cuanto más ridiculas y absurdas sean las pruebas, más difícil es de creer".

Cuando los acusados se querellen, si es que lo hacen, se podrá poner en duda al Expediente Royuela.



Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Sabiendo cómo las gastan en la Fiscalía General del Estado, no está de más tener bien presente la lista de todos los fiscales generales desde 1978 hasta hoy.
> 
> 
> NombreMandatoJuan Manuel Fanjul Sedeño13 de enero de 1978-14 de nov. de 1980José María Gil-Albert Velarde14 de noviembre 1980-15 de diciembre 19824Luis Antonio Burón Barba16 de diciembre 1982-19 de septiembre 1986Javier Moscoso del Prado19 de septiembre 1986-26 de enero 1990Leopoldo Torres Boursault26 de enero 1990-10 de abril 1992Eligio Hernández10 de abril 1992-27 de mayo 1994Carlos Granados3 de junio 1994-6 de septiembre 1996Juan Ortiz Úrculo6 de septiembre de 1996-16 de mayo de 19975Jesús Cardenal Fernández16 de mayo 1997-23 de abril 2004Cándido Conde-Pumpido23 de abril 2004-19 de diciembre 2011Eduardo Torres-Dulce30 de diciembre 2011-19 de diciembre de 20146Consuelo Madrigal9 de enero de 2015-4 de noviembre de 20167José Manuel Maza25 de noviembre de 20168910-18 de noviembre de 201711_Luis Navajas Ramos__18 de noviembre de 2017-11 de diciembre de 2017_. (_ad interim_).12Julián Sánchez Melgar11 de diciembre de 2017-22 de junio de 20181314María José Segarra29 de junio de 2018-15 de enero de 202015_Luis Navajas Ramos__15 de enero de 2020-26 de febrero de 2020_. (_ad interim_).Dolores Delgado García26 de febrero de 2020-presente16
> ...



Compartí en el hilo una foto en la que aparecía el fiscal Mena en el año 1965 aproximadamente y en el pie de foto ponía que Mena era bisnieto, nieto e hijo de fiscales, con lo que eso implica...


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Compartí en el hilo una foto en la que aparecía el fiscal Mena en el año 1965 aproximadamente y en el pie de foto ponía que Mena era bisnieto, nieto e hijo de fiscales, con lo que eso implica..



pues familia del régimen del sector más duro. sus antepasados seguro que mandaron al paredón a más de uno del psoe, para que ahora su descendiente mate por favorecer a la psoe...


----------



## Bimmer (29 Feb 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> La historia estaría en buscar altos mandos de la Guardia Civil atendiendo a las fechas de los asesinatos, y encontrar todo movimiento sospechoso de promoción. Ardua tarea.



Ahora que lo dices, cuando Rajoy cedió el puesto a Pedro Sánchez con el paripé de la moción de censura, un conocido que es guardia civil me comentó "fontanerías" de las cloacas del Estado, cosas muy jugosas pero la que más destacó y relacionada con lo que mencionas fue que en el 2004 con la llegada de Zapatero al gobierno hubo grandes cambios en los puestos de Coronel para arriba, me dijo que en la Guardia Civil todo es transparente hasta el puesto de Teniente coronel, desde Coronel para arriba los puestos son a dedo.

De todos modos me reitero en lo dicho, en caso de dar con una información muy importante; ¿Qué hacemos? Al final el quid está en organizarse, de momento los Royuela no me han respondido al correo, si en 1 semana no responden probaré a comentarles la propuesta en los vídeos de Youtube.

Para Iker Jiménez por si me lee : Acabas de perder un fiel espectador de tu progama, hasta nunca.



Insisto, hay que organizarse, por ejemplo este buen hombre denunció a Pedro Sánchez por alta traición, se han reído de él porque es solo uno, si quieren le hacen desaparecer y no se entera nadie, si nos organizamos y denunciamos mil personas, la cosa cambia, si denunciamos dos mil, tres mil, cuatro mil, etc, los traidores se cagan en los pantalones y se daría la vuelta a la tortilla. Es simple a la par que difícil : Organización.


----------



## Uritorco (29 Feb 2020)

Al pobre Iker Jimenez y al coronel Baños los estan acribillando con el Expediente Royuela nuestros francotiradores en las redes sociales. De todas formas se van a estar muy calladitos, por la cuenta que les trae, o se quedan sin papas. A otros dos periodistas "serios" de investigacion, Bruno Cardeñosa y Manuel Carballal, dos progres insoportables donde los haya, los oí yo cachondearse y negar en diferido el caso Bar España en el ultimo programa de La Rosa de los Vientos de diciembre de 2019.


----------



## L.RAMOS (29 Feb 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> La verdad es que es una tontería estar perdiendo el tiempo marujeando cuando deberíamos estar hablando de lo que a todos nos importa: los chemtrails y el derecho natural. Menos mal que estás tú, al pie del cañón, recordando en bucle esos dos temas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una asociación de ese tipo tarda tiempo en constituirse, no la montas un sábado por la noche en plan "vámonos a comer una paella a Valencia" a sí que.............


Spoiler


----------



## Peritta (29 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> He de admitir que viendo ese vídeo ha sido la vez que más he puesto en duda al Expediente Royuela por la nota tan exageradamente detallada que Mena escribió a su hija pero como bien ha dicho un forero : "Cuanto más ridiculas y absurdas sean las pruebas, más difícil es de creer".



La carta que le escribe a su hija es tan detallada porque lo hace cuando se dispone a huir pues se sabe descubierto. Ha perdido los papeles y no sé por qué los de su logia no le han eliminado todavía. 
Es que aunque tuviera otro zulo y órdenes de difundir su contenido después de muerto, no tiene con qué negociar, pues estamos viendo cómo los medios de comunicación no se hacen eco de nada, ni aunque descubramos el zulo del comisario Villarejo con los papeles del 11-M que amenazaba con publicar.

Si es que los de la prensa quieren publicárselos, claro. Que todo está aún por ver.
El comisario Villarejo, como el Mena éste, también aceptaba trabajitos de particulares, que aún me acuerdo de las puñaladas a la dermatóloga aquella a la que se quería zumbar el compiyogui de la reina Leticia. 
¿Qué habrá sido de aquél asunto?, ¿estará paralizao en algún juzgao como el informe Royuela en el Supremo?.


¿Cuántas bandas de sicarios de éstas, al amparo de la administración digo, hay en Espain? ¿En Canarias hay una por isla como los cabildos, es una por provincia o una para toda la región?, ...¿o dos, si policías y guardias civiles se llevan mal?. 
¿Podrán los de la Prosegur o la Seguritas presentarse a concurso público?, ...si les da por privatizar o subcontratar el servicio digo.

Ea. Buenas noches. Que duerman bien

si pueden.

________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (29 Feb 2020)

Me ha respondido Royuela, dice que le parece buena idea, lo mismo se anima a hacer un vídeo sobre la propuesta.



Peritta dijo:


> La carta que le escribe a su hija es tan detallada porque lo hace cuando se dispone a huir pues se sabe descubierto. Ha perdido los papeles y no sé por qué los de su logia no le han eliminado todavía.
> Es que aunque tuviera otro zulo y órdenes de difundir su contenido después de muerto, no tiene con qué negociar, pues estamos viendo cómo los medios de comunicación no se hacen eco de nada, ni aunque descubramos el zulo del comisario Villarejo con los papeles del 11-M que amenazaba con publicar.
> 
> Si es que los de la prensa quieren publicárselos, claro. Que todo está aún por ver.
> ...



La de mierda que tiene que haber. Se me ha venido a la mente Suiza, el país más armado del mundo en relación armas por habitante, supera a USA, es conocido por todos que Suiza es lo que más llega a acercarse a una democracia, y digo llega a acercarse porque mientras sigan con la reserva fraccionaria, serán gobernados por los bancos.

Qué "casualidad" que el país más armado del mundo es el que más se acerca a ser una democracia y se respeta tanto al individuo como al colectivo y en definitiva es un país "top".

Cuando una comunidad en un territorio está desarmada y es ilegal que esté armada es cuando surgen los problemas, injusticias, abusos, etc. ¿Os imagináis un Expediente Royuela en Texas? Yo tampoco.


L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Una asociación de ese tipo tarda tiempo en constituirse, no la montas un sábado por la noche en plan "vámonos a comer una paella a Valencia" a sí que.............
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Anda muy nerviosa la zorra queriendo recopilar información, vaya topos hay en este hilo, además la muy zorra hace escasas tres páginas ha vuelto a insultar a los Royuela, joder y pretende hacer ver que no se posiciona cuando la realidad es que solo duda de los Royuela, de Mena no ha dudado nada.



Uritorco dijo:


> Al pobre Iker Jimenez y al coronel Baños los estan acribillando con el Expediente Royuela nuestros francotiradores en las redes sociales. De todas formas se van a estar muy calladitos, por la cuenta que les trae, o se quedan sin papas.



Baños estuvo a punto de ser director de Seguridad Nacional con el gobierno "en funciones" de Perro Sánchez, por lo que debe de conocer muy bien las cloacas del Estado.

Sánchez descarta a Pedro Baños como director de Seguridad Nacional y opta finalmente por el general Ballesteros


----------



## Alméras (29 Feb 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Sabiendo cómo las gastan en la Fiscalía General del Estado, no está de más tener bien presente la lista de todos los fiscales generales desde 1978 hasta hoy.
> 
> 
> NombreMandatoJuan Manuel Fanjul Sedeño13 de enero de 1978-14 de nov. de 1980José María Gil-Albert Velarde14 de noviembre 1980-15 de diciembre 19824Luis Antonio Burón Barba16 de diciembre 1982-19 de septiembre 1986Javier Moscoso del Prado19 de septiembre 1986-26 de enero 1990Leopoldo Torres Boursault26 de enero 1990-10 de abril 1992Eligio Hernández10 de abril 1992-27 de mayo 1994Carlos Granados3 de junio 1994-6 de septiembre 1996Juan Ortiz Úrculo6 de septiembre de 1996-16 de mayo de 19975Jesús Cardenal Fernández16 de mayo 1997-23 de abril 2004Cándido Conde-Pumpido23 de abril 2004-19 de diciembre 2011Eduardo Torres-Dulce30 de diciembre 2011-19 de diciembre de 20146Consuelo Madrigal9 de enero de 2015-4 de noviembre de 20167José Manuel Maza25 de noviembre de 20168910-18 de noviembre de 201711_Luis Navajas Ramos__18 de noviembre de 2017-11 de diciembre de 2017_. (_ad interim_).12Julián Sánchez Melgar11 de diciembre de 2017-22 de junio de 20181314María José Segarra29 de junio de 2018-15 de enero de 202015_Luis Navajas Ramos__15 de enero de 2020-26 de febrero de 2020_. (_ad interim_).Dolores Delgado García26 de febrero de 2020-presente16
> ...



Luís Navajas no fue el del "informe Navajas" (presunto tráfico drogas Intxaurrondo que investigaba Gregorio Ordóñez cuando le mató ETA) según la denuncia de escándalos del Estado que venía haciendo el funcionario de prisiones Gonzalo Luís Fontenla Vázquez?

Denuncia Alcasser | Ataques del 11 de septiembre | Guerra en terror

Casos del 11-M y Alcásser la denuncia que viene realizando Gonzalo Luis Fontenla (1/2)
A LA SALA SEGUNDA DE LO PENAL DEL TRIBUNAL SUPREMO

Otro que ha podido ser víctima de este tipo de cosas habría sido en 2002, al ser despedido de Onda Cero, el experiodista José María García Pérez (Antonio Herrero Lima ya hemos visto en vídeos denunciaba que le querían callar a él y a "Súpergarcía") que justo entonces sufrió un cáncer de boca que casi le mata, se curó en la Clínica Universitaria de Navarra.


----------



## Peritta (29 Feb 2020)

Yo es que nunca he creído en el peritaje caligráfico -en las huellas digitales sí- y pienso que un tío con un poco de práctica puede no sólo imitar la letra de otro sino escribir exactamente como el otro tipo y no hay perito capaz de distinguirlas.
Otro tanto me pasa con los programas de reconocimiento de voz.

Total que puede que las notas de Mena las estén escribiendo ahora mismo.



Bimmer dijo:


> Anda muy nerviosa la zorra queriendo recopilar información, vaya topos hay en este hilo, además la muy zorra hace escasas tres páginas ha vuelto a insultar a los Royuela, joder y pretende hacer ver que no se posiciona cuando la realidad es que solo duda de los Royuela, de Mena no ha dudado nada.



Yo le tengo en el ignore, una cosa es hacer de abogado del diablo y cuestionar la veracidad de la documentación de Royuela con argumentos, como he intentado hacer yo en el primer párrafo, y otra cosa son los insultos sin ton ni son que distraen la atención, ocupan espacio y luego no dicen ná.

Cuando veo que los rojelios, sin tener ni puta idea del asunto, se ponen a la contra de éstos sólo por el hecho de ser fachorros o falangistas, tengo la misma sensación que cuando nuestros nazis de plantilla atacan todo lo judío solo por el hecho de serlo.

Pues la verdad es la verdad la diga un falangista, la diga un judío o la diga el @Porquero de Agamenón.




Bimmer dijo:


> Baños estuvo a punto de ser director de Seguridad Nacional con el gobierno "en funciones" de Perro Sánchez, por lo que debe de conocer muy bien las cloacas del Estado.
> 
> Sánchez descarta a Pedro Baños como director de Seguridad Nacional y opta finalmente por el general Ballesteros



Estoy un poco desinformado y no sé si el general Sanz Roldán sigue de jefe de la CNI o si ese cargo ya no existe y se llama ahora Director de Seguridad Nacional y de él dependerán los espías del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, los del Ministerio del Interior, los de Defensa, Justicia e incluso los de Obras Públicas.

Y es que con el Ábalos en ese ministerio no me iba a extrañar a mí nada que los de Fomento tuvieran algún departamento especializado y un buen número de espías en plantilla. Y con tanto espionaje industrial como hay, el que los del Ministerio de Industria tengan un cuerpo de contraespionaje altamente especializado no lo pongo en duda.

Total que bandas de éstas como la que tenía el Mena debe de haber unas cuántas campeando por ahí, en el seno de nuestra administración, y que pasan desapercibidas por culpa del elefantiásico tamaño de ésta.

El que los espías jueguen a dos o tres barajas, rindan cuentas en más de un ministerio y sirvan a tres o cuatro banderas debe de ser un deje que da el oficio. Pero el espiar más de puertas para adentro que de puertas para afuera es cosa nuestra, genuina de este Bendito País de Porteras.

¡¡ARRIBA ESPAÑA COÑO!!.


____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Demodé (29 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Qué insinúas?
> 
> He de admitir que viendo ese vídeo ha sido la vez que más he puesto en duda al Expediente Royuela por la nota tan exageradamente detallada que Mena escribió a su hija pero como bien ha dicho un forero : "Cuanto más ridiculas y absurdas sean las pruebas, más difícil es de creer".
> 
> ...



En favor de los fiscales hay que decir que en el libro de Paco Pérez Abellán (muerto prematuramente, podría ser por una red de éstas) sobre el asesinato de Prim (y posible conspiración para asesinar a varios presidentes del gobierno de España, Cánovas antes de lo de Cuba, Canalejas, Eduardo Dato, bomba en boda de Alfonso XIII......), fue el Fiscal quien recurrió el archivo de la causa pidiendo que fueran a por el duque de Montpensier (autor real), perdió la apelación.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Feb 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Y*o es que nunca he creído en el peritaje caligráfico -en las huellas digitales sí- y pienso que un tío con un poco de práctica puede no sólo imitar la letra de otro sino escribir exactamente como el otro tipo y no hay perito capaz de distinguirlas.
> Otro tanto me pasa con los programas de reconocimiento de voz.*
> 
> Total que puede que las notas de Mena las estén escribiendo ahora mismo.
> ...



La pericial caligrafica es fiable completamente

Tu no puedes falsificar la presion al escribir con la fuerza exacta, los grados de angulos en las letras , los espacios entre las mismas y palabras

Cada persona lo hace de un modo y no puedes falsificar la de otro


----------



## Peritta (29 Feb 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> La pericial caligrafica es fiable completamente
> 
> Tu no puedes falsificar la presion al escribir con la fuerza exacta, los grados de angulos en las letras , los espacios entre las mismas y palabras
> 
> Cada persona lo hace de un modo y no puedes falsificar la de otro



Señor, yo soy vejete, Antes estas cosas caligráficas no estaban reconocidas o habían sido reconocidas hacía poco. Y si a la prueba de voz microfónica tamizada por peines de Dirac y transformadas de Fourier gracias a un osciloscopio de nosecuántos millones de hertzios le doy cierta credibilidad, a lo que diga un perito caligráfico así, a ojímetro..., pues no sé. 




Lo impactate son los textos señor. Son confesiones involuntarias capturadas al descuido. Son justo lo que son, los papeles personales que uno guarda en un zulo y que espera que no se los descubran nunca. 

No señor, lo inapelable, lo que me ha convencido a mí, es el volumen. Esperando estoy que don Santiago nos lea correspondencia de otros temas (ya vi el video del asalto al contenedor de la coca) porque donde se explayan es en el asesinato de su hermano e hijo (cosa lógica), pero debe haber por ahí sentencias amañadas, concesiones otorgadas y otros tejemanejes monetarios que quedan ninguneados frente a los más de mil delitos de sangre. 

Ésto ha sido una chamba moruna, una baraka que Allah concede a quien Él quiere. No soy yo quién para decirle a Allah, el ahkbar, a quién tiene que señalar, como si le da por señalar a un General Bajito... bueno, el más joven de Europa después de Napoleon, claro. Pero ésto ha sido un golpe de suerte como el que tuvieron los británicos cuando consiguieron los rodillos de la máquina "enigma" en Noruega en una operación de sabotaje. 

Que se joda el Mena éste que le han pillao, no con el carrito de los helaos sino con tòl camión de los documentos.



Aquí una foto de cuando los socialistas abandonaron la Junta de Andalucía que se llevaban las cajas de documentos en camiones de obra porque las trituradoras de documentos no daban a basto. Jua, jua, jua por no llorar. 








_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (29 Feb 2020)

Dupla dijo:


> ¿Pero qué cojones es esto?
> 
> ¿Es a lo que se refería Villarejo cuando decía que mucho cuidadín que podía sacar mierda a paladas y se caía España?



por algo Federico le llamaba "bermejinski"


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (29 Feb 2020)

fijo que esta mafia organizó el 11m


----------



## Peritta (29 Feb 2020)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> fijo que esta mafia organizó el 11m



Dios le oiga señor.

Sí. Yo nunca he descartado la autoría etarra porque, aunque terrible, es tranquilizadora señor. Esta otra posible autoría que yo siempre he mantenido en mente, incluso discutiendo con el Tarúguez que está más puesto en el tema que yo y apuesta por la autoría carolingia, es, ya le digo, bastante más inquietante.

¿A ver si no?.

Pero más perturbadora aún es la autoría de otra banda más grande y más poderosa que estas tres bandas de sacacuartos, y de la que aún no tenemos ni puta idea.

No, no era yo partidario de echar los pies por alto porque podíamos tirar los palos del sombrajo y lo mismo luego no sabemos cómo volverlo a levantar. Pero si en ésto consiste el sombrajo pues que le den por culo al culo que para éso es culo, que si saben contar que no cuenten conmigo y que si alguien quiere chiflar como capador, que tenga cuidao con los güevos.


Ascovergüenza da la administración de Èstepaís.
Ya no hay César ni General Bajito desfacedor de entuertos al que irle a preguntar. A vosotros apelo pues, funcionarios:

¡¿Qué _hacís_ cabrones?!
___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (29 Feb 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> lo que me ha convencido a mí, es el volumen.



A mi lo que me ha convencido han sido los asesinatos por encargo entre familiares, esta o este me pone los cuernos y me lo quito de el medio, otros que mandan asesinar a su propia madre y/o padre para pillar la herencia.

Por eso es muy difícil darle solución al Expediente Royuela, porque tú le compartes el Expediente con toda tu buena fé a un amigo e incluso a un familiar, y realmente no sabes lo que ha hecho o está dispuesto a hacer ese amigo o familiar, cabe la posibilidad de que compartamos el Expediente Royuela a alguien que ha pagado para que maten a un familiar suyo.

No es descabellado pensar que hay un Expediente Royuela de turno en cada comunidad autónoma y si se apura en cada provincia, este Expediente va a ser tirar constantemente de mierda por un tubo, tal vez esta trama de Mena lleve a otra y así en cadena hasta que haya cientos de "Expedientes Royuela", es hasta seguro que esas tramas estén relacionadas con la cifra escandalosa de desaparecidos y suicidados que hay en España.


----------



## allseeyingeye (29 Feb 2020)

No me gusta poner el link a MENEAME por estar tomada por los PEDO SATANICOS

pero en esta ocasion puede ser curioso por la disonancia cognitiva de la pseudo izquierda pedo satanica

a ver si de verdad se moja el pableras




a ver a ver...


Pablo Iglesias, al juez del caso Villarejo: Esto forma parte de algo mucho más grande

a ver hasta donde nos lleva de verdad


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (29 Feb 2020)

al final voy a vivir en una sociedad en la que todo el mundo es Walter White menos yo que soy el único pringao


----------



## Bimmer (29 Feb 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> No me gusta poner el link a MENEAME por estar tomada por los PEDO SATANICOS
> 
> pero en esta ocasion puede ser curioso por la disonancia cognitiva de la pseudo izquierda pedo satanica
> 
> ...



Ese no se moja ni para ayudar a su madre, a estas alturas ya habrá formado su propia cloaca... 


Nuevo vídeo :


----------



## allseeyingeye (29 Feb 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Señor, yo soy vejete, Antes estas cosas caligráficas no estaban reconocidas o habían sido reconocidas hacía poco. Y si a la prueba de voz microfónica tamizada por peines de Dirac y transformadas de Fourier gracias a un osciloscopio de nosecuántos millones de hertzios le doy cierta credibilidad, a lo que diga un perito caligráfico así, a ojímetro..., pues no sé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




que nos lo preste la NSA (las copias carbon de toh eso, o de si no, lo que hayan habla por movil / digital)



sera por megas de que (presumen, fardan, amagan, dicen que ...) tienen los jodios


----------



## Uritorco (29 Feb 2020)

El 11-M fue una operacion de cierto servicio de inteligencia extranjero especialista en "falsas banderas", que conto, logicamente, con complicidades interiores. Olvidaos de la ETA y la moronegrada en este asunto. Hay un precedente historico parecido, el atentado en la estacion de Bolonia en Italia en 1980, en el que murieron ochenta personas. Fue la CIA y la Red Gladio quien planifico todo ese asunto dentro de la llamada "estrategia de la tension" durante la gierra fria. Por cierto, el atentado le valio de excusa al gobierno italiano para poner fuera de ley a varias organizaciones "neofascistas", a las que se les intento relacionar desde el principio con dicha accion terrorista.


----------



## Uritorco (29 Feb 2020)

Noticia de hace cuatro años. Pumpido padre, le recuerdo a los foreros, fue y es gran amigo y seguramente "hermano" de logia del fiscal Mena Alvarez.

Conde-Pumpido hijo blanqueó 1,1 millones de una mafia de prostitución


----------



## Tigershark (29 Feb 2020)

¿Alguien ha visto los videos del youtuber Xola Xola ?, parece ser que lleva años denunciando algo similar a la red del fiscal Mena pero en Madrid , en el último video da nombre de una jueza , pero por ahora está contando su historia con bastante suspense. a mi me tiene atrapado .


----------



## Uritorco (29 Feb 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ese no se moja ni para ayudar a su madre, a estas alturas ya habrá formado su propia cloaca...
> 
> 
> Nuevo vídeo :



En este video min. 23 afirman que conocen la ubicacion de un segundo zulo en Zaragoza y que estan esperando a hacerse con el. Increible. La cosa aun se podria poner mas tremebunda de lo que esperabamos.


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Feb 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Al pobre Iker Jimenez y al coronel Baños los estan acribillando con el Expediente Royuela nuestros francotiradores en las redes sociales. De todas formas se van a estar muy calladitos, por la cuenta que les trae, o se quedan sin papas. A otros dos periodistas "serios" de investigacion, Bruno Cardeñosa y Manuel Carballal, dos progres insoportables donde los haya, los oí yo cachondearse y negar en diferido el caso Bar España en el ultimo programa de La Rosa de los Vientos de diciembre de 2019.



De esa lista que has nombrado, los dos ultimos pierden mas aceite que un pato y del anterior hay dudas... Tiene el Coronel vateres más pluma que un pato?


----------



## Alméras (1 Mar 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> En este video min. 23 afirman que conocen la ubicacion de un segundo zulo en Zaragoza y que estan esperando a hacerse con el. Increible. La cosa aun se podria poner mas tremebunda de lo que esperabamos.



Lo que da Barcelona de sí, las películas del Vaquilla una mierda, que hagan la vida del Sr. Royuela


----------



## Demodé (1 Mar 2020)

En el 19:20 del último, el Sr. Royuela pide la colaboración de un vendedor de fincas que se llama (!!) Perote, ya que quiere vender fincas.........


----------



## Tigershark (1 Mar 2020)

Alméras dijo:


> Lo que da Barcelona de sí, las películas del Vaquilla una mierda, que hagan la vida del Sr. Royuela



En unos de los primeros videos contó un anécdota muy graciosa cuando le estaban buscando por la explosión del papus y andaba escondido en un pisito ,pero justo se le muere un familiar o un amigo no recuerdo bien y no se ocurre otra cosa que para ir al entierro vestirse de mujer ,cuando se alejaba de la policia que andaba vigilando el cementerio va y se quita la peluca y les hace un corte de mangas, tiene gracia para regalar .  Antes de ayer me partía el pecho cuando relataba lo del asalto al banco central.


----------



## Bimmer (1 Mar 2020)

Tigershark dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha visto los videos del youtuber Xola Xola ?, parece ser que lleva años denunciando algo similar a la red del fiscal Mena pero en Madrid , en el último video da nombre de una jueza , pero por ahora está contando su historia con bastante suspense. a mi me tiene atrapado .



Al final todo va conectado a tramas como el caso Alcasser o el caso Bar España, del cual por cierto es para que rueden muchas cabezas de políticos simplemente por el silencio y pasividad ante el caso.





Uritorco dijo:


> En este video min. 23 afirman que conocen la ubicacion de un segundo zulo en Zaragoza y que estan esperando a hacerse con el. Increible. La cosa aun se podria poner mas tremebunda de lo que esperabamos.



Fijaros en el título del vídeo : ""HIJO DEL FISCAL CARLOS JIMÉNEZ VILLAREJO ESTAFÓ Y ASESINÓ A SU SOCIO". Semejante acusación tan grave con nombres y apellidos y que los acusados no se querellen lo dice todo...

El periódico de Josele Sánchez el cuál ha afirmado que Ana Botín asesinó a su padre Emilio Botín ya no existe, en cambio ese periódico que has puesto en el que rajan contra Josele Sánchez sigue existiendo...

Por cierto, tienes esto escrito en la frente : "Policía, investígame por favor".


----------



## Uritorco (1 Mar 2020)

El Manuel Carballal es mas conocido por su alias de Antonio Salas. Esta ahora mismo en Onda Cero con su compi Cardeñosa, el sarasa.


----------



## Bimmer (1 Mar 2020)

Esta manera de frivolizar el caso bar España hace pensar a uno que para estar en la televisión ganando millones de euros hay que pasar determinados rituales.



No esperemos nada de Iker Jiménez sobre el Expediente Royuela, si dice algo será para desacreditarlo, de momento el visionario ha visto tres fallos pero no dice cuáles son...


----------



## hurdygurdy (1 Mar 2020)

L.RAMOS (neopoter) dijo:


> Una asociación de ese tipo tarda tiempo en constituirse, no la montas un sábado por la noche en plan "vámonos a comer una paella a Valencia" a sí que.............
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Cierto, ahora están demasiado ocupados en llegar a publicar su vídeo número 150. Además debe llevar muchos meses elaborar un estatuto y un acta fundacional, de los cuales hay modelos descargables en Internet. Tienes razón en que soy demasiado impaciente, procuraré relajarme y confiar en esta pareja de condenados por terrorismo y falsificación documental. Jamás volveré a dudar de la eficacia y diligencia de alguien que pasó varios años en la cárcel por colocar una bomba que le estalló en la cara a dos de sus compañeros de lucha.

Cuatro jóvenes de Barcelona, condenados a seis años de cárcel por terrorismo

Además, me ha dicho un pajarito que ya están manos a la obra...



Spoiler



Los Royuela, en uniforme de campaña, trabajando a todo trapo en su iniciativa para ayudar a las víctimas del fiscal Mena.


----------



## hurdygurdy (1 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Al final todo va conectado a tramas como el caso Alcasser o el caso Bar España, del cual por cierto es para que rueden muchas cabezas de políticos simplemente por el silencio y pasividad ante el caso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No entiendo que digas y repitas que deberíamos de dejar de marujear y tú no hagas otra cosa que marujear. Deberías estar empleando tu tiempo en algo más útil para la causa, por ejemplo, podrías preguntar a los Royuela cómo va esa iniciativa de crear una asociación para ayudar a las víctimas del fiscal Mena.


----------



## hurdygurdy (1 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Yo es que nunca he creído en el peritaje caligráfico -en las huellas digitales sí- y pienso que un tío con un poco de práctica puede no sólo imitar la letra de otro sino escribir exactamente como el otro tipo y no hay perito capaz de distinguirlas.
> Otro tanto me pasa con los programas de reconocimiento de voz.
> 
> Total que puede que las notas de Mena las estén escribiendo ahora mismo.
> ...



La verdad es la verdad. Y la verdad es que la primera vez que este señor se dirigió a mí fue para lanzarme una serie de calificaciones, suposiciones y acusaciones en las que no dio ni una. Respondí con una dentellada y ahora va de víctima y de ofendidito. Fin.


----------



## h2o ras (1 Mar 2020)

Con el Expediente Royuela, a mi me quedo claro que desde 1982 que accedio al gobierno, el Psoe ha creado por toda España una red paralela de jueces, fiscales, politicos, policias y GC que le son afines, y que siempre ha utilizado para alcanzar sus fines, es como poseer informacion privilegiada, o jugar con las cartas marcadas.
Asi se comprenden casos como los GAL o la masacre del 11M.
Yo siempre tuve la impresion de que en el 11M, Hubo politicos y jueces como policias que disponian de una informacion, que los otros desconocian…
Siempre ivan dos jugadas por delante.


----------



## Bimmer (1 Mar 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Cierto, ahora están demasiado ocupados en llegar a publicar su vídeo número 150. Además debe llevar muchos meses elaborar un estatuto y un acta fundacional, de los cuales hay modelos descargables en Internet. Tienes razón en que soy demasiado impaciente, procuraré relajarme y confiar en esta pareja de condenados por terrorismo y falsificación documental. Jamás volveré a dudar de la eficacia y diligencia de alguien que pasó varios años en la cárcel por colocar una bomba que le estalló en la cara a dos de sus compañeros de lucha.
> 
> Cuatro jóvenes de Barcelona, condenados a seis años de cárcel por terrorismo
> 
> ...



No eres neutro, te posicionas a favor de Mena al cuál no has puesto en duda en ningún momento y atacas continuamente a los Royuela hasta el punto de que te metes con el aspecto físico de ellos, lo que denota una inquina personal por tu parte.

Es cierto que los demás tampoco somos neutros pero nos hemos posicionado a favor de los Royuela en base a la lógica ya que si a un individuo se le acusa de ordenar asesinatos y el acusado no se querella es porque es verdadera la acusación, de ser falsa, el acusado se querella y empapelan a los acusadores por delitos de calumnias, injurias, falsedad documental, etc.

Lo peor es que no eres tan tonto y lo que acabo de decir lo sabes pero por alguna razón que solo tú sabes y te hace ser un individuo sospechoso es que estás continuamente haciendo de abogado del diablo, probablemente con varias cuentas, lo que haces no es otra cosa que disfrutar de la impunidad que tiene determinada gente, debería preocuparte que un sujeto al que le caes mal pague dinero a un fiscal para que sus sicarios te asesinen, por lo que deberías estar a favor de los Royuela y querer que se investigue, que se esclarezca este caso y los acusados se querellen y/o que los responsables por su cargo inicien investigaciones policiales, pero no, no quieres que esto se investigue, por lo que como dije al "otro" anormal, tienes escrita en la frente esta frase : "Policía, investigame por favor".





h2o ras dijo:


> Con el Expediente Royuela, a mi me quedo claro que desde 1982 que accedio al gobierno, el Psoe ha creado por toda España una red paralela de jueces, fiscales, politicos, policias y GC que le son afines, y que siempre ha utilizado para alcanzar sus fines, es como poseer informacion privilegiada, o jugar con las cartas marcadas.
> Asi se comprenden casos como los GAL o la masacre del 11M.
> Yo siempre tuve la impresion de que en el 11M, Hubo politicos y jueces como policias que disponian de una informacion, que los otros desconocian…
> Siempre ivan dos jugadas por delante.



Minuto 0:20 , un guardia civil con su uniforme correspondiente se abraza con Pedro Sánchez cual amigos que se encuentran por la calle después de un tiempo sin verse, algunos tal vez no le den importancia pero es muy grave comportarse así cuando estás de servicio y para más inri con el uniforme, denota amistad...


----------



## Alméras (1 Mar 2020)

h2o ras dijo:


> Con el Expediente Royuela, a mi me quedo claro que desde 1982 que accedio al gobierno, el Psoe ha creado por toda España una red paralela de jueces, fiscales, politicos, policias y GC que le son afines, y que siempre ha utilizado para alcanzar sus fines, es como poseer informacion privilegiada, o jugar con las cartas marcadas.
> Asi se comprenden casos como los GAL o la masacre del 11M.
> Yo siempre tuve la impresion de que en el 11M, Hubo politicos y jueces como policias que disponian de una informacion, que los otros desconocian…
> Siempre ivan dos jugadas por delante.



El PSOE solamente buscaba el progreso, qué culpa tendría...
Nuevo vídeo


----------



## Alméras (1 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> No eres neutro, te posicionas a favor de Mena al cuál no has puesto en duda en ningún momento y atacas continuamente a los Royuela hasta el punto de que te metes con el aspecto físico de ellos, lo que denota una inquina personal por tu parte.
> 
> Es cierto que los demás tampoco somos neutros pero nos hemos posicionado a favor de los Royuela en base a la lógica ya que si a un individuo se le acusa de ordenar asesinatos y el acusado no se querella es porque es verdadera la acusación, de ser falsa, el acusado se querella y empapelan a los acusadores por delitos de calumnias, injurias, falsedad documental, etc.
> 
> ...



Bueno cuando eres presidente todo el mundo te da mucha más coba, luego al dejar de serlo el cambio debe ser brutal


----------



## Alméras (1 Mar 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> En este video min. 23 afirman que conocen la ubicacion de un segundo zulo en Zaragoza y que estan esperando a hacerse con el. Increible. La cosa aun se podria poner mas tremebunda de lo que esperabamos.



En ese vídeo actualmente el penúltimo, relata cómo le han intentado a entrar a la casa de sobre las 8 de la mañana, el mismo día del juicio de faltas contra Jorge Irigaray García de La Serrana, debieron pensar que no habría nadie en casa...


----------



## Alméras (1 Mar 2020)

Edito: 3:20, habla del vídeo, dice que tenía apagada la grabadora pero sí tiene sistema de vídeo.[[_Del vídeo no ha dicho nada, puede estar en el atestado que abrieron me supongo_]] los 10 Mossos de la plaza de España que dice que fueron (y lo agradece).


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Mar 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El 11-M fue una operacion de cierto servicio de inteligencia extranjero especialista en "falsas banderas", que conto, logicamente, con complicidades interiores. Olvidaos de la ETA y la moronegrada en este asunto. Hay un precedente historico parecido, el atentado en la estacion de Bolonia en Italia en 1980, en el que murieron ochenta personas. Fue la CIA y la Red Gladio quien planifico todo ese asunto dentro de la llamada "estrategia de la tension" durante la gierra fria. Por cierto, el atentado le valio de excusa al gobierno italiano para poner fuera de ley a varias organizaciones "neofascistas", a las que se les intento relacionar desde el principio con dicha accion terrorista.



Y qué "coincidencia" que ens los días anteriores al 11-M se realizara un ejercicio antiterrorista de la OTAN. https://www.voltairenet.org/article163327.html


----------



## fredesvindo (1 Mar 2020)

Corrupcion tapada por eñ coronavirus, todos pendiente si aumenta los afectados y nadie se acuerda de esta mierda.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Mar 2020)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Corrupcion tapada por eñ coronavirus, todos pendiente si aumenta los afectados y nadie se acuerda de esta mierda.



Hombre, es que el que el Estado use la estructura para asesinar arbitrariamente es un tema menor, comparado con el que doña Agustina coja una gripe y no pueda abrir la frutería


----------



## hurdygurdy (1 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> No eres neutro, te posicionas a favor de Mena al cuál no has puesto en duda en ningún momento y atacas continuamente a los Royuela hasta el punto de que te metes con el aspecto físico de ellos, lo que denota una inquina personal por tu parte.
> 
> Es cierto que los demás tampoco somos neutros pero nos hemos posicionado a favor de los Royuela en base a la lógica ya que si a un individuo se le acusa de ordenar asesinatos y el acusado no se querella es porque es verdadera la acusación, de ser falsa, el acusado se querella y empapelan a los acusadores por delitos de calumnias, injurias, falsedad documental, etc.
> 
> ...




En tu línea: marujeo, acusaciones sin pruebas y lógica de un niño de ocho años. Al menos ya llevas más de veinticuatro horas sin publicar el enlace del BOE de los chemtrails, eso ya es un logro.


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (1 Mar 2020)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> En tu línea: marujeo, acusaciones sin pruebas y lógica de un niño de ocho años. Al menos ya llevas más de veinticuatro horas sin publicar el enlace del BOE de los chemtrails, eso ya es un logro.



Toma: Sïrvete tú mismo:

*Real Decreto 849/1986, de 11 de abril, por el que se aprueba el Reglamento del Dominio Público Hidráulico, que desarrolla los títulos preliminar I, IV, V, VI y VII de la Ley 29/1985, de 2 de agosto, de Aguas. *

....



....
*Esperanza Aguirre invierte 120.000 euros en estudiar las nubes para que nieve en Madrid*
*20minutos.es* - 09.03.2012 - 20:36h

....

Además: Ya lo reconocen abiertamente los más "sesudos" meteorólogos; no es más que para "combatir" el cambio climático:


*Mario Picazo - El Tiempo.es - Geoingeniería*


....

¿Te gustan las 'black lines'? No; claro; tú las preferirás más blanquitas y esponjosas...

....



....

¿Y los C17 Globemasters III sembrando el cielo de... "nubes altas"?

....



....​
Si te falta algo más no dudes en pedirlo.

....​


----------



## Alméras (1 Mar 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Al pobre Iker Jimenez y al coronel Baños los estan acribillando con el Expediente Royuela nuestros francotiradores en las redes sociales. De todas formas se van a estar muy calladitos, por la cuenta que les trae, o se quedan sin papas. A otros dos periodistas "serios" de investigacion, Bruno Cardeñosa y Manuel Carballal, dos progres insoportables donde los haya, los oí yo cachondearse y negar en diferido el caso Bar España en el ultimo programa de La Rosa de los Vientos de diciembre de 2019.



Cachondearse? Qué 'gente'... Hay gente pa tó


----------



## Demodé (1 Mar 2020)

Vídeo colgado hoy en canal "El zaguán"


----------



## Demodé (1 Mar 2020)

Otro anterior del mismo canal, entrevista a Santiago Royuela:


----------



## Peritta (1 Mar 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El 11-M fue una operacion de cierto servicio de inteligencia extranjero especialista en "falsas banderas", que conto, logicamente, con complicidades interiores. Olvidaos de la ETA y la moronegrada en este asunto. Hay un precedente historico parecido, el atentado en la estacion de Bolonia en Italia en 1980, en el que murieron ochenta personas. Fue la CIA y la Red Gladio quien planifico todo ese asunto dentro de la llamada "estrategia de la tension" durante la gierra fria. Por cierto, el atentado le valio de excusa al gobierno italiano para poner fuera de ley a varias organizaciones "neofascistas", a las que se les intento relacionar desde el principio con dicha accion terrorista.



Señor, si usté ve la mano de "cierto servicio de inteligencia extranjero" -fijo que será el Mossad que ya nos conocemos- yo estoy en mi derecho de ver etarras. Y como no hay ninguna puta prueba, ni el escenario del crimen han dejado y cuatro escenarios que eran, entonces estoy en la obligación de no sólo no descartar a nadie sino de meter en el saco de los sospechosos hasta a los que no entraban ni a martillazos.

Y el atentado de Bolonia se parece al 11-M lo que un huevo a una castaña oiga. Aquí las bombas iban en los trenes y allí estaban en la consigna de equipajes. No venga embarrando el campo que también había por aquella época Brigadas Rojas y anarquistas de la Baader-Meinhoff y otros ensirocaos.
Aquí habría mucho que discutir señor.



Bimmer dijo:


> Al final todo va conectado a tramas como el caso Alcasser o el caso Bar España, del cual por cierto es para que rueden muchas cabezas de políticos simplemente por el silencio y pasividad ante el caso.



Las niñas ésas del video están claramente mintiendo señor. No sé cómo no lo ve. Si quiere usar éso como prueba de cargo en el caso Bar España se ha desacreditao don Ladislao. Después de ver ese viedo cualquier prueba que me presente me la voy a tomar a cachondeo.

Lo que me extraña de ésto es que otros foreros de colmillo retorcido, como por jemplo el @Nota, el @acitisuJ o el @Dr Polux o don @Tarúguez o @Cormac, o @El Promotor o @HARLEY66 que es catalán y lo mismo conoce a alguien, o el @Zhukov o @ZHU DE por decir algunos de la zeta, ... ni mucho menos el amadísimo lidl @calopez ha tenido los santos güevos de asomarse por aquí a darnos su opinión, o a piarla

que no les gusta poco.

Vamos que poco no.

____________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (1 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Al final todo va conectado a tramas como el caso Alcasser o el caso Bar España, del cual por cierto es para que rueden muchas cabezas de políticos simplemente por el silencio y pasividad ante el caso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡¡ Joderes con el documento !! Este sí que no pasó por mis retinas.

La voz del entrevistador es la de Josele Sánchez… sin casi duda alguna… ¿no?

Hay algo extraño en la forma en la que se desempeña esta cría. Mira a los lados como si a veces estuviere siendo dirigida. Además de que... atención al fundido a negro en el minuto 22:02, tras su inexplicable sonrisa eliminada de súbito.


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Señor, si usté ve la mano de "cierto servicio de inteligencia extranjero" -fijo que será el Mossad que ya nos conocemos- yo estoy en mi derecho de ver etarras. Y como no hay ninguna puta prueba, ni el escenario del crimen han dejado y cuatro escenarios que eran, entonces estoy en la obligación de no sólo no descartar a nadie sino de meter en el saco de los sospechosos hasta a los que no entraban ni a martillazos.
> 
> Y el atentado de Bolonia se parece al 11-M lo que un huevo a una castaña oiga. Aquí las bombas iban en los trenes y allí estaban en la consigna de equipajes. No venga embarrando el campo que también había por aquella época Brigadas Rojas y anarquistas de la Baader-Meinhoff y otros ensirocaos.
> Aquí habría mucho que discutir señor.
> ...



Yo es que he cambiado..... ya no soy así


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Mar 2020)

la niña es inimputable, puede decir lo que quiera que no la van a denunciar.

al que cuelga el video, si le encuentran, si le pueden hacer algo.


----------



## shambalian (1 Mar 2020)

Ein? ¿No los tienes tú? ¿Qué preguntas? ¿Qué informes? ¿De qué coño hablas?


----------



## shambalian (1 Mar 2020)

Ese está ya en la puta calle


----------



## Zhukov (1 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Lo que me extraña de ésto es que otros foreros de colmillo retorcido, como por jemplo el @Nota, el @acitisuJ o el @Dr Polux o don @Tarúguez o @Cormac, o @El Promotor o @HARLEY66 que es catalán y lo mismo conoce a alguien, o el @Zhukov.... ha tenido los santos güevos de asomarse por aquí a darnos su opinión, o a piarla
> 
> que no les gusta poco.



No he dado mi opinión porque no he tenido tiempo de leer de qué va el tema. Pero después del 11-M de lo de Botín y lo del banquero que se "suicidó" con un rifle, me creo cualquier cosa.

Las muertes sospechosas que denuncian estos señores se pueden comprobar. A mí me ha escamado la del presidente de la Concapa que murió en un accidente de automóvil con su hija. Pero el problema es que no me cuadran las fechas, supuestamente se lo cargaron porque se oponía a Educación para la Ciudadanía, pero murió antes de que Zapatero llegara al poder.

No creo que los denunciantes sean unos magufos, pero un error como ese afecta a la credibilidad, creo que de buena fe han hecho pasar algunas muertes accidentales como asesinatos del Royuela y su banda.

Habría que examinar caso por caso y buscar, pero repito, después de lo del Blesa me queda claro que hay asesinatos que se encubren por parte de la policía y los jueces. Por desgracia, no tienen presunción de inocencia, más bien al contrario.


----------



## Peritta (1 Mar 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Yo es que he cambiado..... ya no soy así





¿También tiene usté en cama la opinión como el Rosendo?.

Total que entiendo que no quiere opinar y prefiere la pastilla azul. Espero que le ayude a mantener un perfil bajo muy bajo, más que el que recomendaba Rajoy, y pueda usté pasar desapercibido.
En cualquier caso muchas gracias por contestar, los otros jabalís de colmillo retorcido no han querido, podido o sabido hincarle el diente a este asunto, luego entiendo que serán más garrapillos que gorrinacos.

Corrijo: se le saluda don @Zhukov



shambalian dijo:


> Ein? ¿No los tienes tú? ¿Qué preguntas? ¿Qué informes? ¿De qué coño hablas?



Mándelo al ignore coño. Bien está que el troll enguarrine el hilo, no le dé juego usté mesié. Ahórrenos estas postas.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿También tiene usté en cama la opinión como el Rosendo?.





pues si.


----------



## HARLEY66 (1 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿También tiene usté en cama la opinión como el Rosendo?.
> 
> Total que entiendo que no quiere opinar y prefiere la pastilla azul. Espero que le ayude a mantener un perfil bajo muy bajo, más que el que recomendaba Rajoy, y pueda usté pasar desapercibido.
> En cualquier caso muchas gracias por contestar, los otros jabalís de colmillo retorcido no han querido, podido o sabido hincarle el diente a este asunto, luego entiendo que serán más garrapillos que gorrinacos.
> ...



No he dado mi opinión porque no me he leído el hilo y tampoco tengo una idea clara del tema. 
tampoco sé porqué me considera usted de colmillo retorcido, pero seguro que sus razones tendra


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Mar 2020)

se te ve poco mordedor


----------



## ZetaJoy (1 Mar 2020)

¿Hay lista de los supuestos asesinados?

A ver si alguien puede comprobar si Gerardo Turiel, abogado de Trashorras (el minero esquizofrénico confidente policial condenado a 42 mil años en el 11-M), está en la lista. Su muerte siempre me pareció de lo más sospechosa. Con el nuevo abogado Trashorras redactó una carta reconociendo su culpabilidad y cargando contra el periódico El Mundo. A partir de ahí mejoraron notablemente sus condiciones penitenciarias.

Fallece en Benalmádena Gerardo Turiel, el abogado de Trashorras en el juicio del 11-M

"SI 'EL MUNDO' PAGA, LES CUENTO LA GUERRA CIVIL".

El Gobierno traslada a Trashorras a una cárcel cántabra de baja seguridad

En el siguiente vídeo se puede ver a D. Gerardo Turiel cantando la traviata:


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 Mar 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El Manuel Carballal es mas conocido por su alias de Antonio Salas. Esta ahora mismo en Onda Cero con su compi Cardeñosa, el sarasa.



Estan mis camaradas los legionarios; novios de la muerte, luego estan estos burbujarras, novios de la vida alegre...

El carballal no fue el gili ese que siempre esta despotricando de la ultraderecha y dice que esta amenazado por el ochaita y el cadenas de los UltraSSur por haberse hecho pasar por ellos para uno de sus habituales vomitos de los que se lucra en programas de medio pelo?

Mi opinion es que le ponia el ambiente varonil y no logro encontrar ningun julandra entre los UltraSSur que le pusiese el culeT de su color favorito: EL PUTO ROJO.


----------



## Uritorco (2 Mar 2020)

Ahora mismo.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (2 Mar 2020)

Zhukov dijo:


> No creo que los denunciantes sean unos magufos, pero un error como ese afecta a la credibilidad, creo que de buena fe han hecho pasar algunas muertes accidentales como asesinatos del Royuela y su banda.




Royuela es el que está denunciando el tema, en todo caso la banda de asesinos sería del fiscal Mena


----------



## shambalian (2 Mar 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ahora mismo.



Es una buena iniciativa, así se ve quienes se están haciendo eco y podemos compartir los buenos resúmenes que algunos de ellos en su valentía hacen. Infovlogger por ejemplo está al tanto de la movida pero no hace video, la gente tiene miedo y es normal.


----------



## Alméras (2 Mar 2020)

Último vídeo, cuando Mena se cargó a su amante, voces artificiales la de Ruíz en acento hispanoamericano


----------



## Uritorco (2 Mar 2020)

Como sabeis, Jimenez Villarejo, cofundador de Podemos y de la trama criminal objeto de analisis en este hilo, es tio de la ex ministra socialista Trinidad Jimenez, socia en el pasado de la Comision Trilateral, y prima a su vez de Alberto Ruiz-Gallardon Jimenez, casado con una hija del ex ministro franquista Utrera Molina. Toda la casta concentrada en una piña, con diversos colores. Si es que este pais no cambia nunca.


----------



## ZetaJoy (2 Mar 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Como sabeis, Jimenez Villarejo, cofundador de Podemos y de la trama criminal objeto de analisis en este hilo, es tio de la ex ministra socialista Trinidad Jimenez, socia en el pasado de la Comision Trilateral, y* prima a su vez de Alberto Ruiz-Gallardon *Jimenez, casado con una hija del ex ministro franquista Utrera Molina. Toda la casta concentrada en una piña, con diversos colores. Si es que este pais no cambia nunca.



Súmale a Olga Sanchez, fiscal del 11-M y prima de Alberto Ruiz Gallardón. Su frase más célebre en el juicio del 11-M: "¡En los trenes estalló goma2 eco y vale ya!"


----------



## ZetaJoy (2 Mar 2020)

ZetaJoy dijo:


> ¿Hay lista de los supuestos asesinados?
> 
> A ver si alguien puede comprobar si Gerardo Turiel, abogado de Trashorras (el minero esquizofrénico confidente policial condenado a 42 mil años en el 11-M), está en la lista. Su muerte siempre me pareció de lo más sospechosa. Con el nuevo abogado Trashorras redactó una carta reconociendo su culpabilidad y cargando contra el periódico El Mundo. A partir de ahí mejoraron notablemente sus condiciones penitenciarias.
> 
> ...



Me respondo a mi mismo. Si no he entendido mal la trama va del 96 al 2006. Este señor murió en Enero de 2008 así que en esos papeles no va a estar.


----------



## Mollow The Phoney (2 Mar 2020)

Me recuerda a la red Gladio en Italia, donde había profesores, políticos, jueces, militares, policías y periodistas implicados en la trama. Todos miembro de la logia P2.

Como ya habéis dicho, esto tiene pinta de ser a gran escala.


----------



## Barruno (2 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Tengo algunas dudas que me surgen viendo los primeros 30 minutos de esta entrevista :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eschucha este audio y veras como ecplica cosas que dices que no explica.

Colau tiene la culpa de la cancelación del MWC. La eutanasia y la opinión del exministro Jorge Fdez Díaz

Los 23 minutos siguientes a la tercera hora de programa.


----------



## Arjuna (2 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Tengo algunas dudas que me surgen viendo los primeros 30 minutos de esta entrevista :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una cosa que explican es la denuncia desde un país europeo, creo que es Holanda, de los abortos ilegales (¡de hasta varios meses de vida fetal!) en la Clínica del nefando Dr Morín. A raíz de esa denuncia, Mena es conocedor dos semanas antes de que se va a inspeccionar el abortorio. Dado que allí tiene el zulo donde guarda los manuscritos, le escribe a Morín que saque toda la documentación y la lleve a un lugar indicado donde se destruirá (si no recuerdo mal, la idea es destruirla) 
Como "algunos" en el abortorio que tienen acceso a los documentos, saben del interés de Royuela, le proponen vendérselos. Y así se hace.
Royuela es bastante prudente y sólo cita nombres de colaboradores o camaradas ya fallecidos. Personalmente creo que dice demasiadas cosas de sus colaboradores, yo ni siquiera diría esos nombres ni si los colaboradores son esto o aquello, pero yo no se de estas cosas y quizá Royuela sepa lo que puede o no decir. Evidentemente no se puede poner en peligro a la gente que por camaradería o por otros motivos colaboran con ellos. Así que, desde luego omiten información importante y van a seguir haciéndolo si no pierden la cabeza.
No creo que el poder actual de los Royuela pueda calificarse de mucho (las cosas no serían como son) pero sí de tener una buena red de camaradas y colaboradores. Sin duda no creo que puedan hacer eso que dices con fiscales y demás pues no hubieran pasado por el largo Calvario por el que van y la cosa estaría mucho más movida en España (todo parece indicar que aquí no se va a poder hacer nada o casi nada) Para mí sí que pertenecen a un grupo de poder bueno como dices, lo que me gusta llamar la Tercera posición política, la que perdió la crucial Derrota Mundial en 1945 (en realidad, España también perdimos, aunque no militarmente, esa terrible y decisiva guerra y así nos va) Quiero pensar que en Europa, incluida España, evidentemente, parte de Hispanoamérica (Argentina, por ejemplo, ayudó mucho a España) y en Norteamérica, donde fue (usurpado) un buen grupo de científicos nacional socialistas alemanes está habiendo alguna clase de reconstitución de ese grupo de poder tercerposicionista (actualizado, evidentemente) tras tantos años bajo la calumnia, la difamación, la extorsión económica y científica, la persecución y exterminación.


----------



## Peritta (2 Mar 2020)

ZetaJoy dijo:


> Súmale a Olga Sanchez, fiscal del 11-M y prima de Alberto Ruiz Gallardón. Su frase más célebre en el juicio del 11-M: "¡En los trenes estalló goma2 eco y vale ya!"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 244325



-¿Y tú dónde trabajas muchacho?.
-En el Tribunal Supremo.
-Éso es donde la Olga Sánchez ¿no?.
-Sí.
-Pues éso mismo.

No sé qué le pasa a este foro, pero las chuflas y las guasas se hacen solas, surgen espontáneamente coño, no tenéis mas que meter en el ignore a los pelmas de siempre que os avinagran la mala leche y leéis -y mejoráis- las postas de los que no decimos lo mismo todas las veces.
No, no va por usté don @ZetaJoy, no se dé por aludido. Es un comentario así, en general, para toda la plebada.



ZetaJoy dijo:


> Me respondo a mi mismo. Si no he entendido mal la trama va del 96 al 2006. Este señor murió en Enero de 2008 así que en esos papeles no va a estar.



A mí me ha parecido leer que antes de la trama de Mena estaría operativa la banda del Villarejo, el fiscal, no el comisario. Lo que no sé es si serían los mismos policías de confianza del anterior Fiscal General de Catalunya o si el Ruiz & Compinchers eran de una cuadrilla nueva.



LVX dijo:


> Me recuerda a la red Gladio en Italia, donde había profesores, políticos, jueces, militares, policías y periodistas implicados en la trama. Todos miembro de la logia P2.
> 
> Como ya habéis dicho, esto tiene pinta de ser a gran escala.



Sí, el tráfico de influencias llega hasta la logia de Montevideo, pero la cosa operativa no está en desiertos lejanos ni en montañas remotas.



Arjuna dijo:


> Una cosa que explican es la denuncia desde un país europeo, creo que es Holanda, de los abortos ilegales (¡de hasta varios meses de vida fetal!) en la Clínica del nefando Dr Morín. A raíz de esa denuncia, Mena es conocedor dos semanas antes de que se va a inspeccionar el abortorio. Dado que allí tiene el zulo donde guarda los manuscritos, le escribe a Morín que saque toda la documentación y la lleve a un lugar indicado donde se destruirá (si no recuerdo mal, la idea es destruirla)
> Como "algunos" en el abortorio que tienen acceso a los documentos, saben del interés de Royuela, le proponen vendérselos. Y así se hace.
> Royuela es bastante prudente y sólo cita nombres de colaboradores o camaradas ya fallecidos. Personalmente creo que dice demasiadas cosas de sus colaboradores, yo ni siquiera diría esos nombres ni si los colaboradores son esto o aquello, pero yo no se de estas cosas y quizá Royuela sepa lo que puede o no decir. Evidentemente no se puede poner en peligro a la gente que por camaradería o por otros motivos colaboran con ellos. Así que, desde luego omiten información importante y van a seguir haciéndolo si no pierden la cabeza.
> No creo que el poder actual de los Royuela pueda calificarse de mucho (las cosas no serían como son) pero sí de tener una buena red de camaradas y colaboradores. Sin duda no creo que puedan hacer eso que dices con fiscales y demás pues no hubieran pasado por el largo Calvario por el que van y la cosa estaría mucho más movida en España (todo parece indicar que aquí no se va a poder hacer nada o casi nada) Para mí sí que pertenecen a un grupo de poder bueno como dices, lo que me gusta llamar la Tercera posición política, la que perdió la crucial Derrota Mundial en 1945 (en realidad, España también perdimos, aunque no militarmente, esa terrible y decisiva guerra y así nos va) Quiero pensar que en Europa, incluida España, evidentemente, parte de Hispanoamérica (Argentina, por ejemplo, ayudó mucho a España) y en Norteamérica, donde fue (usurpado) un buen grupo de científicos nacional socialistas alemanes está habiendo alguna clase de reconstitución de ese grupo de poder tercerposicionista (actualizado, evidentemente) tras tantos años bajo la calumnia, la difamación, la extorsión económica y científica, la persecución y exterminación.



Señor, si su texto contuviera alguna línea en blanco se leería mejor. Piense en los lectores coño.

No estoy de acuerdo con la última parte de su texto. Tiene usté idealizado a un cabo histriónico que no sólo mandaba más que mariscales mu listos con gafas sino que se metía en su trabajo.
¿Qué podía salir mal?.

Sí, yo también creo que el Royuela-padre dice más de lo que debería al dar el nombre del cuñado que le dio el soplo (ya no me acuerdo si es cuñado de Mena, del Villarejo-fiscal o del doctor Morín y lo he leído hace poco, para que vea usté que la memoria es mu mala, que si fuera buena lo íbamos a flippar) y de otros camaradas y colaboradores ya fallecidos.
Pero me barrunto yo que no todos serían camaradas caramba, que también habría funcionarios bragados e independientes y funcionarias Maripili, que no funcicharos pelofrito, escandalizadas con la conducta y las acciones del Mena éste.


Esperando su intervención que estoy don Gueorgui Konstantínovich (@Zhukov), supongo que hoy, ya lunes, se habrá informado y no se escaqueará por la tangente.
______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Alméras (2 Mar 2020)

Último vídeo hasta ahora, otro resumen de la trama hecho por un seguidor


----------



## Bimmer (2 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Las niñas ésas del video están claramente mintiendo señor. No sé cómo no lo ve. Si quiere usar éso como prueba de cargo en el caso Bar España se ha desacreditao don Ladislao. Después de ver ese viedo cualquier prueba que me presente me la voy a tomar a cachondeo



Tiene pinta de que está mintiendo, al igual que un niño que también habla del caso Bar España, pero yo me quedo con la reacción de los políticos y medios de comunicación ante ese caso : Silencio y pasividad. Basta con darse cuenta que los pederastas, violadores y asesinos reciben penas de prisión irrisorias, hay que preguntarse a quién beneficia que esa escoria no sea castigada de manera vitalicia, solo un miserable o un discapacitado racional defienden y creen en la reinserción de pederastas, violadores y asesinos.

Por ejemplo este caso :

Un año de prisión para un cuidador de un colegio por tocamientos a una niña

¿Cadena perpetua y/o pena de muerte? No hombre, mejor le condenamos a un año de prisión, no tiene antecedentes y queda en libertad por ser condena inferior a 2 años, que vuelva a joderle la vida a otra familia, que en el juzgado le han dado un tirón de orejas y seguro que no lo volverá a hacer.

Otros ejemplos :

Prostitución de menores tuteladas en Mallorca: 12 años y 50 días de silencio e inoperancia de las administraciones

Y en este la actual Fiscal General del Estado... :

Dolores Delgado desveló que jueces y fiscales acabaron con menores durante un viaje en Colombia






∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> ¡¡ Joderes con el documento !! Este sí que no pasó por mis retinas.
> 
> La voz del entrevistador es la de Josele Sánchez… sin casi duda alguna… ¿no?
> 
> Hay algo extraño en la forma en la que se desempeña esta cría. Mira a los lados como si a veces estuviere siendo dirigida. Además de que... atención al fundido a negro en el minuto 22:02, tras su inexplicable sonrisa eliminada de súbito.



Desconozco si se trata de Josele Sánchez.


----------



## Bimmer (2 Mar 2020)

Joder, abogado tenía que ser.

A Un Abogado Contra la Demagogia le calé en cuanto llegó a 70.000 suscriptores con el mensaje de la abstención y de la noche a la mañana pasó de pedir la abstención para pedir votación en agrupaciones de electores, alegando que la abstención no sirve para nada, pero tendrá cara el espécimen.

Claramente es disidencia controlada, tened cuidado porque el sistema cada vez se lo curra más con la disidencia controlada, el abogado tiene vídeos muy buenos pero a la hora de la verdad se burla del Expediente Royuela :





Por cierto, os recomiendo ver esta entrevista a Aaron Russo, habla sobre los grupos de poder desde una experiencia cercana, tuvo amistad con un tal Nick Rockefeller, de la dinastía Rockefeller, afirmó que este individuo le dijo 11 meses antes del 11S que iba a suceder un acontecimiento muy importante (en este hilo dije que dos semanas antes del 11S hubo un gran movimiento bajista en aseguradoras y reaseguradoras, si a alguien le interesa y quiere ver que me diga y le busco la información).

También dijo que le ofrecieron unirse al grupo de poder pero Russo se negó, falleció de cáncer, se especula que pudo ser un cáncer inducido.



Por cierto, para el que dude del nuevo orden mundial, que mire el billete de un dólar estadounidense, está repleto de simbolismo masónico con el número 13 y en la pirámide tiene escrita en latín la frase : "Nuevo Orden Mundial".


----------



## Tito Clint (2 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Joder, abogado tenía que ser.
> 
> A Un Abogado Contra la Demagogia le calé en cuanto llegó a 70.000 suscriptores con el mensaje de la abstención y de la noche a la mañana pasó de pedir la abstención para pedir votación en agrupaciones de electores, alegando que la abstención no sirve para nada, pero tendrá cara el espécimen.
> 
> ...



El abobado ese es un pijo que sólo busca atención, se aburría y creó un canal enseñando como hace pesas y lo musculitos que está, como le gustó eso de hacerse youtuber se creo otro canal para hacerse el salvador, el luchador contra la partidocracia, es un _attention whore_ de manual.


----------



## Peritta (2 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que está mintiendo...



¿Tiene pinta?. Joer. 
Cuando una niña ve cómo le vuelan la cabeza a otro niño y luego le ponen la pistola a ella en la cabeza, a la hora de contarlo fijo que se le hace un nudo en la garganta y probablemente se le salte una lagrimilla o se le quiebre la voz. 
Amos no joda señor. El video de las niñas ésas es un insulto a la inteligencia.

Voy a hacer como que no lo he visto y dudo que el Josele ése se haya prestado a tal charlotada, pero no voy a poner la mano en el fuego por él.

Yo lo que veo es que este hilo tiene unas 150 visitas por posta aunque siempre posteamos los mismos. A ver, que levanten la mano los que tengan miedo. 

...y por miedo nadie levantó la mano.

Los que hemos leído algo del 11-M sabemos que la ausencia de pruebas no es una prueba. Pero sí es un indicio, y mu sospechoso por cierto. Luego ya le pueden echar todo el espeso manto de silencio paencima, que todos sabemos que hay silencios más estridentes que un secreto a voces. 

Aquí pasa al revés doña Inés, tenemos todas las pruebas, administrativas claro, que no periciales, y nadie quiere ni asomarse. En fin, el miedo es libre.

¿Pensáis que está toda la administración así, tomada por bandas de masones de diferente mandil y los demás funcionarios ajabardaos y acojonaos?. ¿Cualquier funcionario sabe a dónde dirigirse para encargar un asesinato?. ¿Puedo pedir yo la vez para apuntar a mi suegra?. 

¿Y luego para qué?, ¿van a ser estos sicarios capaces de detener al los del Cartel del Golfo, la Mara Salvatrucha o cualquier otra maffia internacional que seguramente se establecerá por Aquí en una de nuestras _zonas de irás y no volverás_ (no-go en neolengüés), o ellos, como los demás policías tendrán que pedir permiso al mero-mero del barrio.


No señor, contra los masones porteras. Que no haya secretos ni cuchicheos coño. 
La masonería es un cáncer que la administración debería extirparse a sí misma. Si España es un estado laico, no sé qué pintan los sacerdotes de diferentes sectas y credos mangoneando por ahí en la fontanería administrativa y sirviendo vaya usté a saber a qué _arquitectos universales_.

Ahora habrá otra maffia... en Cataluña, claro. En otras provincias vaya usté a saber y a mirarles el mandil o la bandera. Y es que creo haber oído a Rayuela decir que el Ruíz se había muerto, aunque desde las cenizas del Paesa por valija diplomática y custodiadas por un guardia civil de cierto rango, pienso que en Espain los muertos a veces se van de parranda y puede estar por ahí con el GEO Torronteras, que ya sabrán ustedes fue el hombre al que enterraron un a vez e incineraron dos veces.

Desde el 11-M todo es 11-M y en el expediente Royuela no queréis ni mirar cabrones. Se os llena la boca de R78 y torna, y vuelta y dale con el R78. 

¿Àndandará el R78?.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (2 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Tiene pinta?. Joer.
> Cuando una niña ve cómo le vuelan la cabeza a otro niño y luego le ponen la pistola a ella en la cabeza, a la hora de contarlo fijo que se le hace un nudo en la garganta y probablemente se le salte una lagrimilla o se le quiebre la voz.
> Amos no joda señor. El video de las niñas ésas es un insulto a la inteligencia.



Ok, si este chaval miente, que le den un Oscar, porque un Goya se le queda pequeño :

Edito : Hacía tiempo que no veía el vídeo y según lo estoy viendo, en el minuto 1:10 dice que le gustaría ser actor...

Aún así, sea verdad o mentira, solo por las acusaciones que han hecho, los acusados se tendrían que haber querellado y los mass media haber hecho eco, no ha sido el caso...





Peritta dijo:


> Voy a hacer como que no lo he visto y dudo que el Josele ése se haya prestado a tal charlotada, pero no voy a poner la mano en el fuego por él.



Que pena que haya borrado vídeos y el periódico, porque vaya si se prestó a tal "charlotada" ya que escribió varios artículos sobre el caso y en uno dió 41 nombres con apellidos afirmando que eran violadores pederastas, entre esos 41 había jueces, políticos, de este tenía guardado el enlace pero eliminaron el periódico :

https://latribunadeespana.com/espana/caso-bar-espana-3-los-41-nombres

De todos modos aquí tiene algunos vídeos de Josele Sánchez prestandose a tal "charlotada"... :


----------



## CesareLombroso (2 Mar 2020)

Josele es el mejor!!!

Todo mi apoyo a esta persona que es un clasico del trastorno paranoide inducido por acoso psicopatico reiterado.

Dr. Cesare Lombroso.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Mar 2020)

Recuerdo ver los nombres en alguno de los videos del caso Bar España de tres importantes politicos valencianos implicados en esa trama de pedofilos homosexuales, en la que tambien hubo asesinatos, concretamente fueron, segun Josele y las declaraciones de las victimas, Eduardo Zaplana, Carlos Fabra y Francisco Camps, quien por lo visto tenia la costumbre de disfrazarse de spiderman durante sus bacanales. Hay un video muy divertido donde en un momento a Fabra lo satirizan por su aficion sexual a los menores de edad:

Whitecourt


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (3 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ok, si este chaval miente, que le den un Oscar, porque un Goya se le queda pequeño :
> 
> Edito : Hacía tiempo que no veía el vídeo y según lo estoy viendo, en el minuto 1:10 dice que le gustaría ser actor...
> 
> ...




Parece obvio que el chaval del vídeo del caso 'Bar España'... (Alberto Fernández) ...no miente. Sus reacciones son raudas, espontáneas, tajantes y seguras. Su rango emocional fluctúa entre lo trágico, lo dramático y, las menos veces, también lo cordial... (cuando habla de sus aspiraciones y proyectos de futuro). De tratarse de un '_acting_' más que un Goya o un Óscar habría que concederle un Nobel. Y en cualquier caso, sus pretensiones a la larga, parece expresarlas con nitidez cierta y diáfana:

_[ "_¿Tú que le dirías al juez? 
_
__"...que todo es verdad; que eso tiene que intentarlo acabar ya, de una vez." ]

...._​Si en el pasado y desde siempre fue mayormente *la Iglesia* y los colectivos ligados a determinadas sectas judías los encargados de robar niños en hospitales, orfanatos, colegios y familias... ahora los llamados '*Servicios Sociales*' cumplen con mayor descaro esa función a lo largo y ancho de la Península y Europa. *Con Franco*, solo en España, la cantidad de bebés y menores expropiados a sus padres... -a veces incluso nada más nacer- ...*ascendió* a alrededor de 300.000. Ni que decir tiene que semejantes cifras no pueden ser achacables a una sola monjita con la connivencia o colaboración de un único médico.

....

*España: piden justicia para "300.000 niños robados"*

....



....​
Min. 4:42 del vídeo anterior: 

_[ _"He conocido personas que son abogados y les han quitado a los niños. Aquí no se libra nadie. Mañana puedes ser tú." ]

...._



_...._​
Curioso, cuando menos también, que al insertar en el buscador de JewTube los términos... 'Franco Iglesia 300000 niños robados'... te encuentres con la siguiente cadena de resultados:

_*https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=FRANCO+IGLESIA+300000+NI%C3%91OS+ROBADOS*_

_...._​Pero allende las fronteras hispanas los datos son BASTANTE MÁS estremecedores; y ello remitiéndonos tan solo a lo computado durante el penúltimo siglo y lo que llevamos del actual.

_...._



_...._​
¿Sería por todas estas cuestiones el que, finalmente...

_"Los árboles no nos dejan ver el bosque"..._
​o... todavía cabría esperar aún más vileza soterrada en las infames simas de las cloacas del Estado?


----------



## Peritta (3 Mar 2020)

Por reconducir el tema




Yo no sé a qué cojones le tenéis miedo cabrones. Si ya estamos muertos coño, si vosotros mismos lo decís, si no hay sartencitas a pelito lo demás es la muerte en vida y hacer el zombi.

Aquí, aquí os presenta la baraka una causa´por la que luchar -en la medida de vuestras posibilidades, claro, yo sin las gafas de lejos no voy a disparar- con la que podréis redimir todos vuestros doritos, todas vuestras campurrianas y todos los desplantes de los alfotas, de los betillas y demostrar que los omeguillas, aunque chiquitillos y pegaos al culo como el tigre,

también tenéis los güevos duros.

O éso quiero creer.
_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Por reconducir el tema
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo ya he comunicado a Santiago Royuela la propuesta de spamear el Expediente Royuela a las redes sociales de las FCSE y lo del delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, ha respondido diciendo que es buena idea pero ahí se ha quedado, no se le ha visto intención de : "Vamos a hacerlo", otro se unió a la conversación y le ha dicho que lo tenga en cuenta que es buena idea.

Así que si un afectado directo del Expediente Royuela como es Santiago Royuela no muestra intención de hacer organizarse a la gente para hacer algo, no me queda otra que sospechar y acercarme a ser neutro en este Expediente Royuela.

Si los Royuela siguen subiendo videos leyendo y añadiendo algún detalle que otro a cada documento, la gente seguirá haciendo el borrego comentando la indignación de turno en cada vídeo, dando like y volverá a sentar su culo en el sofá sin hacer absolutamente nada, somos casi 7.000 personas suscritas al canal de Youtube de los Royuela. Si nos organizamos dichas personas para hacer algo en vez de seguir viendo vídeos y comentando nuestra indignación, nos acercaremos más a resolver el tema.

Yo ya lo he intentado, hay mucho bocazas y pocos cojones para a la hora de la verdad hacer algo...


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (3 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Yo ya he comunicado a Santiago Royuela la propuesta de spamear el Expediente Royuela a las redes sociales de las FCSE y lo del delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, ha respondido diciendo que es buena idea pero ahí se ha quedado, no se le ha visto intención de : "Vamos a hacerlo", otro se unió a la conversación y le ha dicho que lo tenga en cuenta que es buena idea.
> 
> Así que si un afectado directo del Expediente Royuela como es Santiago Royuela no muestra intención de hacer organizarse a la gente para hacer algo, no me queda otra que sospechar y acercarme a ser neutro en este Expediente Royuela.
> 
> ...



*La opción A es repostear en canales de vídeo de cada usuario* más o menos potente (en términos de compromiso) el contenido total o el resumen de lo que, hasta ahora, se tiene constancia al respecto; tal y como hicieron Arconte, y el resto. (BTW: El vídeo del tal 'El zaguán' ha quedado de cojones; y hasta consta que le pareció fino al mismísimo Santiago).

*Como opción B más inmediata a algunos se les ha ocurrido 'spammear' algunos medios de prensa digital más o menos en la onda*; pero sobre todo es factible cuando te lo ponen a huevo, remitiéndote cuestionarios o información al e- mail solicitando te subscribas a cualquiera de sus alternativas de pago.

*Ahí va una muestra de intercambio de correos a raíz del caso que se refiere:*

....​
[ _Estimado lector del XXXXXXX Digital:_


_En XXXXXXXX Digital trabajamos a diario para ofrecer noticias confidenciales de calidad, exclusivas de un periodismo de investigación riguroso.

Para poder seguir cumpliendo con nuestro compromiso, queremos contar con su ayuda; por ello quiero presentarle *Somos ECD*.

*Somos ECD* es el club de socios de quienes apoyan y sostienen el XXXXXXXX Digital, para lectores como usted, comprometidos con este periodismo. Hoy quiero invitarle a que se una a esta comunidad cívica, con la que obtendrá diversas ventajas:_


_*Informe Confidencial semanal.* Una informe extenso que no podrá leer en otro sitio sobre noticias de gran relevancia._
_Participación en *Tertulia Digital quincenal*, con los redactores jefe de ECD, sobre un tema candente que le adelantaremos por email._
_*Webinar quincenal*, con personajes invitados, cuya participación se anunciará previamente._
_*Acceso directo* y exclusivo a la *redacción* para preguntarles sobre cualquier noticia aparecida en el día._
_Navegar en la web y app *sin publicidad*._

_Si forma parte de *Somos ECD* estará apoyando el proyecto del XXXXXXXX Digital de forma directa y dispondrá de estos contenidos reservados y exclusivos para los socios de Somos ECD. Le animo a que se sume al club de amigos y partidarios, para que XXXXXXXX Digital sea también un proyecto de muchos. Haga clic en el botón de abajo para completar su suscripción._

_Firmado: Etc., etc., etc._ ]

....​
*REZPUEZTA del susceptible interesado:*

_[ Cuando os dignéis a abordar, promocionar, publicar y publicitar el EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA a los cuatro vientos... me volvéis a sugerir que me adhiera a vuestro inefable foro público and 'selected jet-set-club' de "periodismo":_

_Aquí disponéis de toda la documentación fotocopiada para que os decidáis a limpiar la execrable aglutinación de excrementos que envenena esta sociedad; al menos mediante su previa CONSULTA DETALLADA... tal y como hacemos buena parte del resto de ciudadanos 'de a pie'.

Y después... seguís con el asunto del 'Bar españa' y la red de pederastía asociada a la mafia de servicios sociales encargadas de robar niños para incluirlos en las redes de prostitución infantil del país y el extranjero. Incluyendo la trama de Kote Cabezudo.

Hasta no bien llegada esa fecha... tener bien presente que, de cara al público, en lugar de periodistas no pasáis de ser sino otra morralla de cómplices-nenazas por activa y por pasiva; al igual que el resto del zarrapastroso gremio de alcahuetas y paletos 'made-in-Zpain' que conforma vuestra red de "profesionales"; voceros y comentaristas de televisión rancios, caguetas y paniaguados, mediocres y botarates; vulgares y miserables; el conventículo de sarcoma contaminante que apoya, auxilia y promueve que una red criminal de fiscales, jueces, abogados, políticos de estercolero, masones de tres al cuarto, cuerpos de "seguridad" mafiosos y demás gérmenes nocivos campen a sus anchas por la Península, desde bien cimentado el genocida régimen del 78._

_Atentamente... XXXXXXXXX ]_

....​
Porque... más allá de divulgar la noticia a los cuatro puntos cardinales no se va a poder organizar movida conjunta en las calles alguna. Sin una buena '_*second* *amendment*_' bien instaurada en todos los países avanzados de Europa... no se puede limpiar esto por las buenas; la caterva de babosos obedientes besaculos pertrechados con sus tanques y sus ajuares _Iron man_ te fríen a bastonazos.

Al tiempo de que la curia política, todo lo más esperan a que se desgaste el asunto, tal y cual pasó con los chalecos amarillos en Francia. Un país que le da ciento y pico mil millones de vueltas a Ejjjjpaña, en esto de protestar a las duras así como en honestidad, en elegancia, noción de civilización y paradigma de educación y modales... -por cierto-.

Sin olvidarse de que, *el armamento más fino, letal y preciso a aplicar en estos casos es*, justa y precisamente, *la palabra*.


----------



## Peritta (3 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Yo ya he comunicado a Santiago Royuela la propuesta de spamear el Expediente Royuela a las redes sociales de las FCSE...



Sí, si ya lo ha dicho usté, mesié. Pero desengáñese que si no tiene 300 o 400 tíos poniendo tuites por ahí, va a pasar más desapercibido que esta burbujilla en este foro.

Ese trabajo que lo haga su sobrina la pequeña y las niñas de su clase que se manejarán mejor en Tuiter, yo no lo sé manejar y los de la Facebook me congelaron la cuenta hace ya unos cuántos años y no he ido a decongelarla. Tengo por costumbre no dar la oportunidad de que me borren tres textos y a la segunda dejo de asomarme. ¿No les gustan mis textos?, pues no escribo más, ellos se lo pierden. Si después quieren que vuelva a escribir pues que paguen, y como no

pues no. 

Total que no voy a darles la oportunidad de que me borren la cuenta de Tuiter. 

Escribo solo por aquí porque tengo la secreta ilusión de que el Calópez me pague por no escribir. Y si cobra por borrar mis postas que reparta coño.
No, no voy a hacer campaña en la web del Marca o del Diez Minutos, que seguramente tendrán más usuarios y bastantes más visitas que la Tuiter de las FyCSE ésas en cualquiera de sus versiones. Es la plebe del común la que ha de querer informarse, si no, va a dar igual dar el coñazo o no.

Yo lo que hago es tirar puyas, también lo hago con lo del 11-M, a ver si alguno se da por aludido, ...o se le cae la cara de vergüenza al becario que pongan a leerse estas cosas. 

Mire, éstas dos son del hilo [País progre = país de chiste] En libertad el ladrón Spiderman que robó 40 pisos en Salou



Peritta dijo:


> ¿No le quitan puntos del padrón municipal como los de tráfico nos los quitan a los conductores?.
> 
> ¿Pertenece este negrete a una banda policial corrupta como la que presuntamente tenía el Mena? y se encarga de los escalos y de abrirles la puerta a los demás, ¿o es un subcontratao y los "trabajitos" los hace esporádicamente?.
> 
> No, no es por joder -que también- lo digo por encontrar una explicación más o menos lógica a lo que está pasando.





Peritta dijo:


> A ver si es que los físicos e ingenieros que se traen del tercer mundo no son expertos en dinámica de fluidos o en cambios de fase en aleaciones superconductoras, sino que su "especialidad" es otra bastante menos abstracta.
> 
> Supongo que quienes les contratarán no serán empresarios Paco de mierda (pistoleros se decía en otra época) sino las distintas maffias de nuestras fiscalías (presuntas) y administraciones judiciales (que ensucian las togas con el polvo del camino sic. Cándido pero Malo Conde Pumpido) para el seguimiento, ya que están tolsantodía mano sobre mano como si vigilaran o siguieran a alguien, el amedrentamiento, el sicariato y otros pecados inconfesables. Y, claro, la administración maniobra para no expulsarles.
> 
> ...



Sí, ya sé que es muy de Gila: "Alguien ha matado a alguien", pero en cualquier tema en el que nuestros policeman, o nuestra administración, hayan quedado con el culo al aire siempre se les podrá echar en cara lo de esta banda. 

Si éso no es darle difusión, no sé yo lo que será.

De momento el expediente Royuela es como el comodín de Franco para los rojeras, mata cualquier réplica y acaba con cualquier contraargumentación.
_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Alméras (3 Mar 2020)

Última entrega. El Sr. Royuela que es una caja de sorpresas, sabe catalán y vasco, sobre el catalán y el vasco como lenguas, que es como un pijama a nadie se le ocurre salir a la calle con él puesto.

El Sr. Royuela recalca que no existe la extrema derecha, que es falangista, y que los "demócratas" están destruyendo España.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Mar 2020)

De manera resumida, esto propongo : 

Consiste en spamear el expediente royuela en redes sociales de las FCSE para que tengan noticia de delitos, si no actúan de oficio cabría la posibilidad de denunciarles por delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, incurren en penas de 6 meses a 2 años de suspensión de empleo público.



∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> la caterva de babosos obedientes besaculos pertrechados con sus tanques y sus ajuares Iron man te fríen a bastonazos.



De ahí mi propuesta, esos venidos a más son los que por razón de su cargo tienen que perseguir delitos de los que tengan noticia, de lo contrario cometen el delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos e incurren en penas de suspensión de empleo público de 6 meses a 2 años, por lo que muchos tendrían que decir adiós al renting del BMW. 

Leyendo a @Peritta , bien es cierto que hay mucha gente conocedora del Expediente Royuela que no sabe utilizar las redes sociales, por lo que no podrían spamear el asunto, hay una alternativa la cual es aún más eficiente que spamearlo por las redes sociales de las FCSE y es ni más ni menos que llenar todas las comisarías y comandancias de España de papeles con el título escrito : "Expediente Royuela" y abajo de éste una breve explicación del Expediente Royuela.

Haciendo eso nos aseguramos de que todos los miembros de las FCSE tienen noticia de varios delitos como los que contiene el Expediente Royuela, por lo que si no persiguen el delito, si no actúan de oficio cometen el delito de omisión, y ahí es cuando los Royuela, a poder ser desde una asociación de víctimas, junto a todo aquél que quiera, denunciemos a los miembros de las FCSE por cometer ni más ni menos que un delito.




∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> *el armamento más fino, letal y preciso a aplicar en estos casos es*, justa y precisamente, *la palabra*.



Totalmente de acuerdo, una masa enfurecida y violenta es muy fácil de manipular, lo mejor es ser sosegados y usar como arma la palabra.


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Mar 2020)




----------



## Incorrezto (3 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> llenar todas las comisarías y comandancias de España de papeles con el título escrito : "Expediente Royuela" y abajo de éste una breve explicación del Expediente Royuela.
> 
> Haciendo eso nos aseguramos de que todos los miembros de las FCSE tienen noticia de varios delitos como los que contiene el Expediente Royuela, por lo que si no persiguen el delito, si no actúan de oficio cometen el delito de omisión,



si claro, unas notas anónimas y se van a poner a investigar nada.

bueno quizá si, a buscar a los autores para que amplíen la explicación.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Mar 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> si claro, unas notas anónimas y se van a poner a investigar nada.
> 
> bueno quizá si, a buscar a los autores para que amplíen la explicación.



Cuando fulanito llama a la policía para decir que está viendo un robo, los policías en ese momento tienen noticia de un delito, por lo que persiguen el delito, abren investigaciones y denuncian, de lo contrario cometerían el delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos.

Pues esto sería lo mismo solo que se cambia el llamar por teléfono por dejar papeles pegados en las comisarías, y estarás conmigo en que esto es mucho más grave a por ejemplo el robo de un coche.
Eso me temo pero hay que intentarlo y agotar vías, luego está la interpol, se podría intentar por ahí también.

Así es, en este país y en todos, lo expliqué en este mismo hilo, es por culpa de regirnos por el derecho positivo, se hacen leyes arbitrarias basadas en la subjetividad del hombre que las hace, aceptar estas leyes es aceptar ser esclavo de otro hombre semejante a ti, con lo que eso implica.

Muchos te habrán tomado de loco por tu anterior mensaje pero la realidad es que es la solución más eficaz si se hace bien : Formar un grupo de poder con unos valores y moral determinados, que sea una élite financiera y culta en Derecho, a partir de ahí ir haciendo cosas...

Lo que se saca en claro en el Expediente Royuela es que los autores de los crímenes tienen una moralidad, se nota en las expresiones que usan, odian a muerte al individuo conservador, para que se equilibre la balanza hace falta otro grupo de poder que les dé unas clases de ética a los progresistas sádicos.

¿A quién no le gustaría hacer un reality show con todos los progres metidos en una isla con todo lo que ellos quieren y defienden? : 

Delincuentes con antecedentes en libertad, asesinos, pederastas, violadores, infanticidas, moros, gitanos, comunismo, inmigrantes ilegales, feministas.

Qué bonito sería de ver a esos psicópatas probando su propia medicina, catando lo que ellos quieren para el resto pero no para sí mismos, por eso viven en urbanizaciones y zonas residenciales de clase alta, con paciencia todo llega, quizá algún día lo veamos...


----------



## Peritta (3 Mar 2020)

Las notas no son anónimas don @Incorrezto.
Y unas pocas no son, que presumen de tener más de 37.000 carpetillas

Use otro argumento para desacreditarlas, que yo también estoy deseando creerme cualquier cosa que no sea lo que tengo delante de los ojos. 

Y si los guardias o los jueces no averiguan ni investigan, será que esos alfottas mascachapas tienen más miedo que el forero comedoritos medio, o que la juez aquella que descubrió 300 casos con las diligencias que luego cerró bruscamente tras una charla con el Mena éste. Normal pues que estén a la huelga y a las reivincdicaciones pecuniarias en lugar de estar a lo que tendrían que estar, que para éso cobran, pero

el miedo es libre.

___________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandponad toda esperanza.


----------



## Tigershark (3 Mar 2020)

Alméras dijo:


> Última entrega. El Sr. Royuela que es una caja de sorpresas, sabe catalán y vasco, sobre el catalán y el vasco como lenguas, que es como un pijama a nadie se le ocurre salir a la calle con él puesto.
> 
> El Sr. Royuela recalca que no existe la extrema derecha, que es falangista, y que los "demócratas" están destruyendo España.



demócratas con k.


----------



## ZetaJoy (3 Mar 2020)

En la parte final de este vídeo (min 6:24) Royuela Jr dice que están pensando montar una plataforma ciudadana.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Mar 2020)

La palabra que mejor les define es la de mercenarios, noticia de hoy : 

Los policías sortean todos los cordones y llevan sus airadas protestas hasta las puertas del Congreso

"¡No vamos a parar!": policías y guardias civiles plantan cara al Gobierno por su equiparación


¿Os imagináis que hiciesen eso por el Expediente Royuela? Soñar es gratis...

Hubiera sido buenísimo ver a los borregos con el uniforme dar porrazos a sus compañeros borregos de paisano.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Cuando fulanito llama a la policía para decir que está viendo un robo, los policías en ese momento tienen noticia de un delito, por lo que persiguen el delito, abren investigaciones y denuncian, de lo contrario cometerían el delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos.
> 
> Pues esto sería lo mismo solo que se cambia el llamar por teléfono por dejar papeles pegados en las comisarías, y estarás conmigo en que esto es mucho más grave a por ejemplo el robo de un coche.



¿Tu sabes lo que es un delito flagrante?

Y no me refiero a pegar pasquines en la pared de una comisaría, que eso sería una falta nada más.



Peritta dijo:


> Las notas no son anónimas don @Incorrezto.
> Y unas pocas no son, que presumen de tener más de 37.000 carpetillas



No me debo haber expresado bien, yo contestaba a esto
_llenar todas las comisarías y comandancias de España de papeles con el título escrito : "Expediente Royuela" y abajo de éste una breve explicación del Expediente Royuela._
que por muchas páginas que se dejen adjuntas no deja de ser una nota anónima, algo así como investiguen esto que parece que alguien ha matado a alguien, asi sin hilarlo un poco ni nada. una serie de netflix tiene más enjundia, incluso un reality de tele5.



> Use otro argumento para desacreditarlas, que yo también estoy deseando creerme cualquier cosa que no sea lo que tengo delante de los ojos.



yo no las desacredito, estoy deseando que sean acreditadas y si lo son no lo haré, estoy deseando que llegue el reset, más que nada para que me pille en condiciones de sobrevivirlo antes de que no se me levante.



> Y si los guardias o los jueces no averiguan ni investigan, será que esos alfottas mascachapas tienen más miedo que el forero comedoritos medio, o que la juez aquella que descubrió 300 casos con las diligencias que luego cerró bruscamente tras una charla con el Mena éste. Normal pues que estén a la huelga y a las reivincdicaciones pecuniarias en lugar de estar a lo que tendrían que estar, que para éso cobran, pero
> 
> el miedo es libre.
> 
> ...



Cuando consigan que el picoleto de la cabeza comarcal en la España profunda, esa que hay que llamar vaciada, cobre lo mismo que un Mosso de Barcelona, con sus alquileres, sus manteros sus okupas sus terroristas su riesgo de que te maten unos compañeros por un quítame allá esas pajas y tal la Generalitat se quedará sin fuerza armada a no ser que pague más, y entonces volveremos a empezar.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (3 Mar 2020)

Hay dos cosas que no me cuadran:

1) ¿por qué una trama mafiosa iba a dejar evidencia escrita de sus maquinaciones en vez de transmitirse la información verbalmente?
2) No tiene sentido que los Royuela hayan sido capaces de obtener esta información de una manera tan sencilla; es muy raro que una organización que requiere tanta sofisticación para hacer lo que supuestamente han hecho sean tan torpes de dejarse robar esta información y no haber sido capaces de liquidar a Royuela senior y su bástago Santi.
3) Por las declaraciones en youtube de Santi, se desprende que los Royuela son una banda pseudo-mafiosa subastera con lazos en el ampa y de hecho una vez Royuela senior confesó que se dedicaba a desprestigiar a sus adversarios.

Con estos elementos encima de la mesa, os pregunto ¿qué es más sencillo, que los Royuela se hayan inventado todo esto para desprestigiar a gente con los que han tenido problemas o que un fiscal de Barcelona haya matado a 1000 personas sin que le hayan pillado?


----------



## Alméras (3 Mar 2020)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Hay dos cosas que no me cuadran:
> 
> 1) ¿por qué una trama mafiosa iba a dejar evidencia escrita de sus maquinaciones en vez de transmitirse la información verbalmente?
> 2) No tiene sentido que los Royuela hayan sido capaces de obtener esta información de una manera tan sencilla; es muy raro que una organización que requiere tanta sofisticación para hacer lo que supuestamente han hecho sean tan torpes de dejarse robar esta información y no haber sido capaces de liquidar a Royuela senior y su bástago Santi.
> ...



1) Porque se creían poco más o menos que dueños del país y sin enemigos.
2) El Sr. Royuela había recibido confidencias de policías, jueces, etc. diciendo que con Mena algo habría, entendió que merecía la pena que le marcase estrechamente, para darle un golpe, tras haber sido agredido previamente con diversas trapacerías por Mena, desvirtuada su reputación en prensa, etc. De ahí el seguimiento que dicen le había hecho. No tiene sentido liquidar a los Royuela desde la querella de 2006 cuando han hecho público el tema (lo dicen en el último vídeo o penúltimo).
3) Parezca lo que parezca de los Royuela no influye casi nada en lo que denuncian, y de hecho a mí lo que me parece que si fueran personas normales no hacen público ésto ni locos.

Sobre tu frase del final: matar a más de 1000 sin que le pillen no es un imposible, ésto no es una película de Hollywood que los buenos están a la caza de los malos, sin obstáculos y sin descanso.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Mar 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ¿Tu sabes lo que es un delito flagrante?
> 
> Y no me refiero a pegar pasquines en la pared de una comisaría, que eso sería una falta nada más.



El delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos es cuando el funcionario tiene noticia de un delito, por función de su cargo ha de perseguirlo y no lo hace, el ejemplo del robo no ha sido válido por tratarse de una falta, pero en el caso del Expediente Royuela en el que hay más de 1.000 asesinatos, obviamente sí es válido.



Incorrezto dijo:


> que por muchas páginas que se dejen adjuntas no deja de ser una nota anónima, algo así como investiguen esto que parece que alguien ha matado a alguien, asi sin hilarlo un poco ni nada. una serie de netflix tiene más enjundia, incluso un reality de tele5.



Es que no son anónimas, los que acusan y piden que se investigue son los Royuela, de hecho han presentado los documentos en más de 1.000 juzgados.



Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Hay dos cosas que no me cuadran:
> 
> 1) ¿por qué una trama mafiosa iba a dejar evidencia escrita de sus maquinaciones en vez de transmitirse la información verbalmente?
> 2) No tiene sentido que los Royuela hayan sido capaces de obtener esta información de una manera tan sencilla; es muy raro que una organización que requiere tanta sofisticación para hacer lo que supuestamente han hecho sean tan torpes de dejarse robar esta información y no haber sido capaces de liquidar a Royuela senior y su bástago Santi.
> 3) Por las declaraciones en youtube de Santi, se desprende que los Royuela son una banda pseudo-mafiosa subastera con lazos en el ampa y de hecho una vez Royuela senior confesó que se dedicaba a desprestigiar a sus adversarios.



Esas tres cuestiones que planteas han sido respondidas en el hilo y en muchos vídeos que suben los Royuela, aquí tienes una entrevista en el que lo explican ;





Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> ¿qué es más sencillo, que los Royuela se hayan inventado todo esto para desprestigiar a gente con los que han tenido problemas o que un fiscal de Barcelona haya matado a 1000 personas sin que le hayan pillado?



Es que el fiscal y su organización ha sido pillada, por eso conocemos y estamos hablando sobre el Expediente Royuela, todo esto es verdad por la sencilla razón de que los acusados, los cuales son fiscales y jueces, no se han querellado.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (3 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> El delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos es cuando el funcionario tiene noticia de un delito, por función de su cargo ha de perseguirlo y no lo hace, el ejemplo del robo no ha sido válido por tratarse de una falta, pero en el caso del Expediente Royuela en el que hay más de 1.000 asesinatos, obviamente sí es válido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eso de que no se han querellado es cierto y me hace sospechar muchísimo.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (3 Mar 2020)

tampoco se querelló ana patricia botín contra josele sanchez ¿quiere eso decir que mató a su padre? ¿no sería peor que la CEO de uno de los primeros bancos del mundo se pringara en meterse en una querella contra un matao al que escuchan 4 gatos? a veces lo mejor es no hacer nada aunque tengas razón


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Mar 2020)

Alméras dijo:


> 1) Porque se creían poco más o menos que dueños del país y sin enemigos.
> 2) El Sr. Royuela había recibido confidencias de policías, jueces, etc. diciendo que con Mena algo habría, entendió que merecía la pena que le marcase estrechamente, para darle un golpe, tras haber sido agredido previamente con diversas trapacerías por Mena, desvirtuada su reputación en prensa, etc. De ahí el seguimiento que dicen le había hecho. No tiene sentido liquidar a los Royuela desde la querella de 2006 cuando han hecho público el tema (lo dicen en el último vídeo o penúltimo).
> 3) Parezca lo que parezca de los Royuela no influye casi nada en lo que denuncian, y de hecho a mí lo que me parece que si fueran personas normales no hacen público ésto ni locos.
> 
> Sobre tu frase del final: matar a más de 1000 sin que le pillen no es un imposible, ésto no es una película de Hollywood que los malos están a la caza de los buenos, sin obstáculos y sin descanso.



Insinuas que los Royuela no son normales?

Que quieres decir, anormales, tarados?

Tampoco son normales en el aspecto economico, el padre es o era un potentado. De hecho en los 80 y 90 siempre se decia que los subasteros eran una mafia de 4 y ahora veo que tenian razon.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Es que no son anónimas, los que acusan y piden que se investigue son los Royuela, de hecho han presentado los documentos en más de 1.000 juzgado



a ver, que lo que sería anónimo es su depósito de extranjis en una comisaría, a no ser que las fotocopias con las firmas vayan cotejadas


----------



## Tigershark (4 Mar 2020)

Estoy hasta la polla de los capullos que tengo que aguantar a mi alrededor y la parsimonia de la gente en general , nos están metiendo en una dictadura cortando derechos fundamentales como locos y aqui no pasa nada , que un fiscal manda cargarse a mil y pico personas con pruebas de su puño y letra y aquí sigue sin pasar nada. Vengo muy quemao , esta cena alguien puso el telediarreo de la uno y no he podido más que estallar a la quinta noticia feminista , pero lo peor de todo es como te miran como un loco cuando hablas de dictadura , y en el foro tres cuartos de lo mismo , mar en calma y risas varias , todas se la cuelan solo les hace falta envolverselo en papel de regalo. putos Esclavos.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (4 Mar 2020)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> ​Si en el pasado y desde siempre fue mayormente *la Iglesia* y los colectivos ligados a determinadas sectas judías los encargados de robar niños en hospitales, orfanatos, colegios y familias... ahora los llamados '*Servicios Sociales*' cumplen con mayor descaro esa función a lo largo y ancho de la Península y Europa. *Con Franco*, solo en España, la cantidad de bebés y menores expropiados a sus padres... -a veces incluso nada más nacer- ...*ascendió* a alrededor de 300.000. Ni que decir tiene que semejantes cifras no pueden ser achacables a una sola monjita con la connivencia o colaboración de un único médico.
> ​



Dejaos de Chorradas y de desviar el hilo. En España hay la friolera cifra de 0 niños robados. Judicialmente solo se falló que 1 mujer era una niña robada y al final cuando conoció a sus tíos biológicos (la madre estaba muerta) le dijeron que había sido dada en adopción voluntariamente. Psicosis colectiva: los bebés robados del franquismo... que nadie puede encontrar

De esos supuestos 300,000 casos no se ha demostrado ni uno. Los progres como siempre con su propaganda y dominio total de los medios de comunicación han exagerado todo lo que han querido, han jugado con los sentimientos de las personas, les dieron una falsa ilusión para todas las persona adoptadas y a todas las madres que perdieron a sus bebés en el parto. Con esto sí que hubo repercusión en todas partes, se crearon asociaciones, se crearon bancos de ADN y el resultado ha sido absolutamente NADA. Pero el PSOE logró su objetivo, que los borregos se hayan quedado con la idea de que Franco y la iglesia robaban bebés... y hasta se los comían.


----------



## Peritta (4 Mar 2020)

Hay que reconducir el tema cada dos por tres coño.





__________________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (4 Mar 2020)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> Dejaos de Chorradas y de desviar el hilo. En España hay la friolera cifra de 0 niños robados. Judicialmente solo se falló que 1 mujer era una niña robada y al final cuando conoció a sus tíos biológicos (la madre estaba muerta) le dijeron que había sido dada en adopción voluntariamente. Psicosis colectiva: los bebés robados del franquismo... que nadie puede encontrar
> 
> De esos supuestos 300,000 casos no se ha demostrado ni uno. Los progres como siempre con su propaganda y dominio total de los medios de comunicación han exagerado todo lo que han querido, han jugado con los sentimientos de las personas, les dieron una falsa ilusión para todas las persona adoptadas y a todas las madres que perdieron a sus bebés en el parto. Con esto sí que hubo repercusión en todas partes, se crearon asociaciones, se crearon bancos de ADN y el resultado ha sido absolutamente NADA. Pero el PSOE logró su objetivo, que los borregos se hayan quedado con la idea de que Franco y la iglesia robaban bebés... y hasta se los comían.




!!Gracias por venir a reconducir el tuétano del debate por el buen sendero de la fe y la caridad cristiana, carpetovetónica…!! ¡Oh! ¡respetable íncubo, proyecto-boceto de ‘Lidl Clint Eastwood’!; ¡cruzado papal, ¡defensor a ultranza de niñas y niños que, tan dignamente, alecciona la Iglesia de nuestro señorrrrrr en el culto correcto! El único digno de perpetuarse invicto allende los vientos y mares del orbe canónico, en el nombre del padre y del hijo y de la palomita blanca.

¿Es todo *mentira*? ¡Qué tranquilo me dejas! ¡¡Dejémonos pues de chorradas!! Así hablan los que verdaderamente "saben"...

Gracias pues, por salir en defensa de la estirpe católica de tu patria apostólica y pía… tan vilipendiada... ¡oh! ¡Cid campeador vigésimoenesimo!

En un futuro próximo... se hará cual tú ordenes, presbítero-bwana.

*No dejaremos nunca que los árboles nos impidan atisbar la arboleda**.*

....





....

*300000 Babies Stolen And Sold For Adoption By Spain Catholic Church*



....

*300,000 babies stolen from their parents by the Catholic Church Sold*



....

*Relatives of Spain's "stolen babies" call for action*



....

*Spain: 'Stolen babies' scandal finally goes to trial*



....

*Spain: The Stolen Children | European Journal*



....

*Spain's stolen children | DW English*

*Spain a step closer to solving 'stolen babies' saga*

*SPAIN'S STOLEN BABIES*

*The Stolen: Spain's Missing Babies (Trafficking Documentary) | Real Stories*

*Doctor avoids conviction in Spain ‘stolen babies’ case due to statute of limitations*

*Catholic Church Stolen Babies Scandal*

....​


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (4 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Hay que reconducir el tema cada dos por tres coño.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Tú también te has erigido en Lidl sensato y sapiente como para "reconducir" el tráfico hacia rumbos más "lógicos"?

¿Va a devenir esto como el hilo del "virus" de Wuhan, limitándose la audiencia "versada" en contabilizar cadáveres y hacer cuadros sinópticos y estadísticos sobre las bajas que causan unos u otros patógenos? -Sin preocuparse siquiera en tratar de averiguar de dónde viene realmente la amenaza-.

A ver cómo os lo dejo clarito tanto a ti como a tus camaradas "sabios" respecto al *POR QUÉ HOSTIAS* *no va a salir nunca el asunto Royuela... no ya al nivel de juzgados sino* *siquiera a la luz de los medios rurales más cutres; *o cualquier tipo de tabloide tan al gusto del consumo de PALETOS, cómplices e hipócritas que por aquí y allá pululan... en tanto en cuanto, se quejan... sin saber siquiera hacia dónde debieran enfocar sus sollozos-letanías de geriátrico... *en primerísima instancia*.

*El monarca de vuestro grotesco feudo pertenece a la Orden de Malta*. Su pacto de lealtad no va enfocado al respecto del reino de la Hispania carpetovetónica-celtíbera sino al del Santo Vaticano judeocristiano; el verdadero dueño de Europa y del mundo desde hace más de 1700 añazos de "san-diossss".

Eso implica la salvaguarda de alianzas, pactos y finalidades bastante más "trascendentes" que el hecho de dirimir sobre asuntos de "crímenes-de-colegio" instigados o incurridos por las logias de bastante menor rango, categoría o pujanza.

....​


----------



## Bimmer (4 Mar 2020)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> tampoco se querelló ana patricia botín contra josele sanchez ¿quiere eso decir que mató a su padre? ¿no sería peor que la CEO de uno de los primeros bancos del mundo se pringara en meterse en una querella contra un matao al que escuchan 4 gatos? a veces lo mejor es no hacer nada aunque tengas razón







400.000 pavos es mucho dinero, eso sumado a la frustración que le tuvo que dar ver como la gente no hizo absolutamente nada para esclarecer ese caso que probablemente vaya ligado a una trama similar a la del Expediente Royuela, pues lo mismo ha cogido la pasta y que nos den por culo a todos, de ser así, bien que ha hecho, visto la iniciativa que tiene el personal que se creen que no tienen capacidad de cambiar nada y solo pueden hacer lo que alguien les diga como si fuesen (son) auténticos borregos.



Tigershark dijo:


> Estoy hasta la polla de los capullos que tengo que aguantar a mi alrededor y la parsimonia de la gente en general , nos están metiendo en una dictadura cortando derechos fundamentales como locos y aqui no pasa nada , que un fiscal manda cargarse a mil y pico personas con pruebas de su puño y letra y aquí sigue sin pasar nada. Vengo muy quemao , esta cena alguien puso el telediarreo de la uno y no he podido más que estallar a la quinta noticia feminista , pero lo peor de todo es como te miran como un loco cuando hablas de dictadura , y en el foro tres cuartos de lo mismo , mar en calma y risas varias , todas se la cuelan solo les hace falta envolverselo en papel de regalo. putos Esclavos.



Lo peor es esto :

Los policías sortean todos los cordones y llevan sus airadas protestas hasta las puertas del Congreso

Demuestran la nula vocación que tienen, están ahí por el sueldo Nescafé, y ya viéndoles de qué palo van, no es descabellado que exista un Expediente Royuela en cada comunidad autónoma con más de un "Ruiz" al mando, luego si sacamos las cifras de "suicidios" y desaparecidos en España...pueden entenderse cosas



Peritta dijo:


> Hay que reconducir el tema cada dos por tres coño.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese vídeo ya está puesto 2 páginas atrás de esta...


----------



## Bimmer (4 Mar 2020)

¿Creéis que el coronavirus ha sido aprovechado por los mass media españoles para tapar el Expediente Royuela? 

Le están dando una importancia desmesurada, tanto a nivel nacional y local, en todos los periódicos están dando por saco con el coronavirus.

Hasta Iker Jiménez que conoce el Expediente Royuela y ha dicho que no se lo cree porque ve fallos, lleva 3 programas seguidos en Cuarto Milenio hablando del Coronavirus.

Yo no lo descarto, el Expediente Royuela es lo más grave que ha sucedido en España desde la Guerra Civil y según vayan saliendo más documentos puede elevarse la gravedad del asunto.

Además hay que tener en cuenta que los periodistas están de mierda hasta el cuello por las noticias que ocultan y el dinero que se llevarán en negro por no informar de según qué temas, es gente podrida que contribuye a que reine el mal y el caos.


----------



## Tigershark (4 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Lo peor es esto :
> 
> Los policías sortean todos los cordones y llevan sus airadas protestas hasta las puertas del Congreso
> 
> Demuestran la nula vocación que tienen, están ahí por el sueldo Nescafé, y ya viéndoles de qué palo van, no es descabellado que exista un Expediente Royuela en cada comunidad autónoma con más de un "Ruiz" al mando, luego si sacamos las cifras de "suicidios" y desaparecidos en España...pueden entenderse cosas



15 años atrás recuerdo pasar casi diariamente delante de un centro de estudio donde se preparaban para las oposiciones a policia y la mayoría eran auténticos zotes humanos , imaginar que la mayoría de ellos será ahora policia me da un bajón tremendo , han bajado muchisimo el nivel justo para lo que comentas. Ande yo caliente riase la gente..

Y dejo este video que va muy relacionado con mi mensaje de ayer:


[automerge]1583335222[/automerge]

saludos


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Creéis que el coronavirus ha sido aprovechado por los mass media españoles para tapar el Expediente Royuela?



Sin duda. Ya estaba llegando a algunos medios no hispanistaníes y no controlados por los judeomasónicosbolcheviques y había que llenar las portadas con otra cosa. El que hayan conseguido que solo se hable del bicho desde China a Nigeria pasando por Irán, paises donde la relación con España es tan fuerte es una prueba de su fortaleza y conexiones exteriores.
Coño, si hasta hay un psociata de la trama al mando de la UE. Ayer estaba en Turquía negociando la traída de yihadistas desertores con estudios superiores para que nos paguen las pensiones, previa integración.



Bimmer dijo:


> Yo no lo descarto, el Expediente Royuela es lo más grave que ha sucedido en España desde la Guerra Civil y según vayan saliendo más documentos puede elevarse la gravedad del asunto.



Se queda corto, desde las traiciones del Cid Campeador no se veía nada igual. Y si continúan saliendo cosas, será hasta los tiempos de Quinto Sertorio.


----------



## Demodé (4 Mar 2020)

(El Dossier Pandore es de mayores y menores desaparecidos, salen desaparecidos del Expediente Royuela)


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (4 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Creéis que el coronavirus ha sido aprovechado por los mass media españoles para tapar el Expediente Royuela?
> 
> Le están dando una importancia desmesurada, tanto a nivel nacional y local, en todos los periódicos están dando por saco con el coronavirus.
> 
> ...



Lo primero que habría que empezar a asumir es que, el coronavirus no va a tratarse de tal "virus" per se y/o solamente. Se sabe hace ya años que de lo que trata este asunto es de una especie de maniobra de *depoblación mundial* progresiva, planeada y perpetrada desde las más altas instancias de la masonería inglesa; con la *bendición* del "santo" pontífice en *Roma* y la argumentación ecológica expuesta en la *Agenda 2030* de la ONU y la OMS.

De hecho, el despliegue de guerra biológica en China fue anticipado y *aireado hace ya diez años*. 

Estaríamos hablando a la vez de...

1) ...una drástica limpieza sumarísima de la disidencia en China, en tanto en cuanto se dispone de vídeos en los que se aprecia a los supuestos "médicos" portando pistolas y metralletas, recorriendo las calles y las aceras; -unos *documentos grabados* por ciudadanos normales debidamente escondidos-; en ellos se escuchan sonidos de detonaciones de fuego y disparos. 

A la vez de ello, los vídeos en los que se aprecian posibles "pacientes" afectados del mal en mitad de la calle están siendo grabados por la propia policía del régimen de Xi Jinping... y subidos al Twitter a posteriori... -a pesar de la supuesta censura que debiera de estar aplicándose a este respecto-.

2) ...una maquinaria sofisticadísima que se estaría dando detrás de dicho brote "vírico", a fin de activarlo mediante estaciones base y antenas *5G* que se fueron instalando en Wuhan de forma pionera y a nivel masivo. Aquí tienes *enlaces* que aportan indicios y datos de máximo rigor. Especialmente... *este*. 

3) ...Sin olvidarnos de que el presunto ataque biológico sufrido por China... -y el resto del mundo a continuación- ...ya se notificó con pelos y señales en aquella *entrevista "magufa"* que publicaron Bill Ryan y su insoportable parejita de entonces, en la que un supuesto 'masón de alto grado' de una logia de Londres pronosticaba con todo nivel de detalle un supuesto ataque biológico en China; todo ello enunciado casi a modo de contienda judeocristiana del tiempo de las Cruzadas, a la que dieron por llamar '*Misión anglosajona*'.

....​
Desde que me diera por subir estos datos al hilo correspondiente (récord en _views_) hará ya unos días... ha dado tiempo incluso a que las "monjitas" del Kremlin de la 'piadosa orden de Sorcha Fal' emitieran el *correspondiente informe* alertando al respecto a sus incondicionales fieles en idénticos términos. *El virus se activa mediante el 5G.*

E incluso el pregonero mayor de su reino, el tal RafaPapal... -vocero entusiasta de 'Q' y de su *santa madre iglesia sponsor*- ...se hizo *eco del asunto* justo ayer mismo, entrada la tarde.

Habría más que contar al respecto del "virus", aunque este no es el sitio idóneo y nos saldrá cualquier otro "reconductor polímata, intelectual e indignado" a llamarnos al orden a fin de instar a la gente a "no inundar de mierda el foro"... (mientras postean sus vídeos "novedosos" más vistos ya que el Papa... o esputan axiomas históricos-histriónicos de sus Sagrados Libros de Petete).

Lo que sí es obvio es que, la trama del "virus" les habrá venido de perlas a esta caterva de psicópatas mediocres a fin de tapar sus miserias en progresión geométrica siempre al alza desde que subieron al pódium. 

Pero, no nos engañemos. Esta gentuza debería estar totalmente enterada de lo que se cuecen sus _meisters_ de arriba, pues al fin y a la postre, son sus patrocinadores; el proto-cadáver de Soros o incluso su hijito se lo habrían cantado de antemano; de ahí que aparezcan casi siempre tan tranquilos tras los focos y las cámaras.


----------



## Bimmer (4 Mar 2020)

Es como si existiesen unos ciclos marcados, que ante un suceso muy grave, un grupo de gente se escandaliza, después habla de ello intensamente durante un determinado número de días para finalmente "normalizarlo" y acabar calmándose y no hablar más de ello (este hilo es la prueba, hemos quedado cuatro gatos comentando el tema), y por supuesto no tratar de hacer algo al respecto para intentar solucionarlo, tanto en internet como en la calle solo hay quejicas, se quejan de lo mal que está todo pero no tienen iniciativa de tratar de cambiarlo.

En este hilo puse el ejemplo de un hombre que denunció a Pedro Sánchez por alta traición, miles de personas "apoyándole" vía RT y like en Twitter, (me incluyo...), pero nada de sumarnos a la denuncia y que sean miles de personas en vez de una sola la que denuncien a Pedro Sánchez.

En este hilo, lo más parecido al hombre que denunció a Pedro Sánchez he sido yo, no me las quiero dar del rey del mambo pero desde un punto de vista objetivo he sido yo el que ha llevado la voz cantante intentando hacer algo al respecto, una propuesta que el que haya seguido el hilo sabrá cuál es y que el propio Santiago Royuela ha dicho que es buena idea solo que difícil (y de ahí no ha pasado, no se le ha visto intención de hacerlo por lo que me ha hecho sospechar del Expediente Royuela).

A lo que quiero llegar es que fácilmente se da uno cuenta de que la gente necesita a un líder al que seguir, hasta que no salga alguien con dos cojones bien puestos y mucha carisma subiendo vídeos exclusivamente para organizar a la gente ante este asunto, no habrá nada que hacer, solo limitarse a comentar cosas cual señoras en la peluquería, yo me sumo al carro de los que se han calmado ante este tan grave asunto, me limitaré a dar un like...a los vídeos de los Royuela y a compartirlos, y este hilo lo visitaré una vez por semana con la esperanza de que a todos los que habéis participado excepto los que han hecho de abogado del diablo, hagáis propuestas para intentar dar solución a este grave asunto y entre todos hacer una piña que pueda causar estragos a todos los criminales que poseen poder.

Saludos.


----------



## Peritta (4 Mar 2020)

*@∆∫ Σαξονική*

Desde 3 Nov 2016
Mensajes 146
Zanx 321

Tienes el perfil oculto, pero me parece que esta es la tercera o cuarta multinike que te mando al ignore tio pelma.



Bimmer dijo:


> Ese vídeo ya está puesto 2 páginas atrás de esta...



A mí no me va a llamar usté más veces la atención, o si lo hace no le voy a leer, porque también se va al ignore a hacer compañía al otro.
¿A los demás no les llama la atención y a mí sí?. Pues llámese usté mismo la atención (o hágase la autocrítica) porque usté también ha repetido vídeo.
¿Y le da un zanquiúse al otro por llamarme, no la atención sino de todo menos bonito?. Usté es él mismo con otra multinike

Mire, usté no tiene el perfil oculto y he ido y he mirado. Y lo que veo es que con esta multinique 179 de sus mensajes están en este mismo hilo, el resto en otro hilo distinto y desde hace más de un año no has intervenido en más hilos. Tú no eres un burbujo.

*Bimmer
Himbersor*
Desde14 Sep 2018
Mensajes 225
Zanx 757

Te conozco bacalao aunque vengas disfrazao de merluzo. Saludos a los de delitos telemáticos.

_________________
FREE ZUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (4 Mar 2020)

Estas bandas están en guerra unas con otras. Hasta en la propia banda se engañan y se mienten, que el Ruiz le coló al Mena dos inexistentes colaboradores en Francia y le cobró por los dos inexistentes asesinatos.

O éso me pareció entender de la lectura de una carta que el Ruiz le escribe a uno de sus colaboradores.

Total que la banda estará desecha y sus operarios ya estarán en otras bandas por ahí al servicio de vaya usté a saber quién. Es un asunto de hace quince años. Además el Mena habrá pisado cayos y se habrá hecho enemigos y lo más probable es que le den matarile a él antes que a cualquier comedoritos.


Bendito País de Porteras.

Asómate @Jevitronka y te levanto el arresto. Y a ti también bigotón. @mostacho ¿no tienes nada que decir?.
_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Tigershark (4 Mar 2020)

Bimmer ,todo eso ya está más que inventado , el partido ADÑ ,lo que pasa que son cuatro gatos porque no salen en la caja tonta.

Yo lo tengo clarisima la solución a tanto rojo masonazo haciendo lo que le sale del pichi es como en el 36 , la Falange.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Además el Mena habrá pisado cayos



no lo dudes, sobre todo los que son paraisos fiscales.
sería la primera falta de ortografía que te veo


----------



## Bimmer (4 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> *@∆∫ Σαξονική*
> 
> Desde 3 Nov 2016
> Mensajes 146
> ...



Deja de hacer el payaso.

Lo único que has hecho es dejar caer que eres un señor mayor que no sabe usar las redes sociales pero la realidad es que a veces no has podido evitar expresarte como un "millenial" y lo único que has hecho en este hilo es escribir como un gili cosas insustanciales, de hecho has despreciado mi propuesta al igual que los especímenes que hacen de abogado del diablo y por si fuera poco le dijiste a un forero que no ignorase a uno de estos abogados porque se trataba de un simple rojeras con el que se puede debatir.

El único sentido de usar varias cuentas en este hilo es si se hace de abogado del diablo, tú has despreciado la única propuesta para intentar dar solución al Expediente Royuela que ha habido en este hilo, además de la manera más gilipollas posible diciendo que estás mayor y que no sabes usar redes sociales como para hacer lo que propuse y como si dependiese exclusivamente de ti hacerlo en lugar de todo aquel que quiera llevarla a cabo, consiguiendo de esa manera desanimar al personal que nos lea al igual que han hecho los abogados del diablo interpretando el rol de oficialista.





Bimmer dijo:


> Es como si existiesen unos ciclos marcados, que ante un suceso muy grave, un grupo de gente se escandaliza, después habla de ello intensamente durante un determinado número de días para finalmente "normalizarlo" y acabar calmándose y no hablar más de ello (este hilo es la prueba, hemos quedado cuatro gatos comentando el tema), y por supuesto no tratar de hacer algo al respecto para intentar solucionarlo, tanto en internet como en la calle solo hay quejicas, se quejan de lo mal que está todo pero no tienen iniciativa de tratar de cambiarlo.
> 
> En este hilo puse el ejemplo de un hombre que denunció a Pedro Sánchez por alta traición, miles de personas "apoyándole" vía RT y like en Twitter, (me incluyo...), pero nada de sumarnos a la denuncia y que sean miles de personas en vez de una sola la que denuncien a Pedro Sánchez.
> 
> ...


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> porque se trataba de un simple rojeras con el que se puede debatir.



hoyga, rojeras se lo puedo aceptar, pero lo de simple no.


----------



## Peritta (4 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Deja de hacer el payaso.
> 
> Lo único que has hecho es dejar caer que eres un señor mayor que no sabe usar las redes sociales pero la realidad es que a veces no has podido evitar expresarte como un "millenial" y lo único que has hecho en este hilo es escribir como un gili cosas insustanciales, de hecho has despreciado mi propuesta al igual que los especímenes que hacen de abogado del diablo y por si fuera poco le dijiste a un forero que no ignorase a uno de estos abogados porque se trataba de un simple rojeras con el que se puede debatir.
> 
> El único sentido de usar varias cuentas en este hilo es si se hace de abogado del diablo, tú has despreciado la única propuesta para intentar dar solución al Expediente Royuela que ha habido en este hilo, además de la manera más gilipollas posible diciendo que estás mayor y que no sabes usar redes sociales como para hacer lo que propuse y como si dependiese exclusivamente de ti hacerlo en lugar de todo aquel que quiera llevarla a cabo, consiguiendo de esa manera desanimar al personal que nos lea al igual que han hecho los abogados del diablo interpretando el rol de oficialista.



Yo haré el payaso pero usté no nos ha explicao don Ladislao por qué usa esta multinike y no la suya habitual.

¿Cuántas tiene?.

Dice usté que es el único que ha propuesto algo, ...yo ya lo estoy haciendo señor. Mire aquí dejé esta posta es este hilo

Detenido con 21 identidades, multiples delitos y adivinen que pasa....

Oiga, que nadie se atrevió a postear después y el hilo estará en las profundidades. No voy a reflotarlo.

¿Quiere usté más propuestas?. Pues agarre un spray de pintura y haga pintadas por ahí que les costará más borrarlas que borrarle a uste una de sus cuentas de la Tuiter. Procure que no haya cámaras o póngase gorra y mascarilla y cambie su forma de andar.

Pero es que no te creo Timoteo. Tú eres uno de la telemática buscado lobos solitarios y ensirocaos capaces de hacer una barrabasada terrorista. Vete con tus propuestas infantiles a Forocoches que alli hay más audiencia y puede que encuentres algún lobo solitario de ésos. Pero si sigues por aquí vas a estar condenado a leerte lo que digamos de ti o de tus compañeros,

si es que te fías de ellos.

_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Siete_e (4 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Yo haré el payaso pero usté no nos ha explicao don Ladislao por qué usa esta multinike y no la suya habitual.
> 
> ¿Cuántas tiene?.
> 
> ...



Buen ojo tiene usted, de lejos se les ve el plumero a estos troles, sí el cnin ese y los de telema ticos está formado por éstos, arreglados van, no engañan ni a un niño de 10 años, jajajajaja,

Ademas que se anden con ojo, que todo el que medre en el tema Mena ya saben como se las gastan entre ellos mismos. Si fuera él le diria al jefe, ¡Mese agarrotan los dátiles y no puedo teclear, ¡¡ Manolete si no sabes torear pa que te metes ¡¡ ., no está el horno para bollos y menos para los bollos cloaqueros

A ver si se va a creer que los Royuela son tan gilipollas para creerse una propuesta como la que dice que le ha hecho, ¿Como se cree que los Royuelas han llegado hasta aquí? si no es por inteligencia y contactos del lado bueno que tienen y muchos.

_¡¡Sabed que Menda es Don Mendo,...... y que Mendo mató a Menda,........... hasta el apuntador palma. _¡Que rima tan curiosa!, si quitas una letra da en el clavo, jojojojojo


----------



## Bimmer (4 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Yo haré el payaso pero usté no nos ha explicao don Ladislao por qué usa esta multinike y no la suya habitual.
> 
> ¿Cuántas tiene?.
> 
> ...





Siete_e dijo:


> Buen ojo tiene usted, de lejos se les ve el plumero a estos troles, sí el cnin ese y los de telema ticos está formado por éstos, arreglados van, no engañan ni a un niño de 10 años, jajajajaja,
> 
> Ademas que se anden con ojo, que todo el que medre en el tema Mena ya saben como se las gastan entre ellos mismos. Si fuera él le diria al jefe, ¡Mese agarrotan los dátiles y no puedo teclear, ¡¡ Manolete si no sabes torear pa que te metes ¡¡ ., no está el horno para bollos y menos para los bollos cloaqueros
> 
> ...



Apenas se nota que eres el mismo individuo, pff como están las cabezas...


----------



## Bimmer (4 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Es como si existiesen unos ciclos marcados, que ante un suceso muy grave, un grupo de gente se escandaliza, después habla de ello intensamente durante un determinado número de días para finalmente "normalizarlo" y acabar calmándose y no hablar más de ello (este hilo es la prueba, hemos quedado cuatro gatos comentando el tema), y por supuesto no tratar de hacer algo al respecto para intentar solucionarlo, tanto en internet como en la calle solo hay quejicas, se quejan de lo mal que está todo pero no tienen iniciativa de tratar de cambiarlo.
> 
> En este hilo puse el ejemplo de un hombre que denunció a Pedro Sánchez por alta traición, miles de personas "apoyándole" vía RT y like en Twitter, (me incluyo...), pero nada de sumarnos a la denuncia y que sean miles de personas en vez de una sola la que denuncien a Pedro Sánchez.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jevitronka (5 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Estas bandas están en guerra unas con otras. Hasta en la propia banda se engañan y se mienten, que el Ruiz le coló al Mena dos inexistentes colaboradores en Francia y le cobró por los dos inexistentes asesinatos.
> 
> O éso me pareció entender de la lectura de una carta que el Ruiz le escribe a uno de sus colaboradores.
> 
> ...



Bueno, si se acaban matando entre ellos al final, que quieres que te diga. Yo sólo sé que el que juega con fuego meao se levanta


----------



## Hermoso Raton (5 Mar 2020)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> !!Gracias por venir a reconducir el tuétano del debate por el buen sendero de la fe y la caridad cristiana, carpetovetónica…!! ¡Oh! ¡respetable íncubo, proyecto-boceto de ‘Lidl Clint Eastwood’!; ¡cruzado papal, ¡defensor a ultranza de niñas y niños que, tan dignamente, alecciona la Iglesia de nuestro señorrrrrr en el culto correcto! El único digno de perpetuarse invicto allende los vientos y mares del orbe canónico, en el nombre del padre y del hijo y de la palomita blanca.
> 
> ¿Es todo *mentira*? ¡Qué tranquilo me dejas! ¡¡Dejémonos pues de chorradas!! Así hablan los que verdaderamente "saben"...
> 
> ...




 pero tú lees lo qué pones? en el link de la wiki ya no hablan de 300,000 sino de 30,000, de nuevo cifra sin ninguna base más allá de la propaganda que tanto les gusta a los progres. Ni son ya bebés "nada más nacer" como tú decías, sino los niños en centros de auxilio social y los niños repatriados. Vamos los niños huerfanos o que sus padres no podían ni mantener. Lo que los giliprogres llamáis en todo el mundo Servicios Sociales, aquí lo tildáis "robo de bebés"... y ya de paso seguís colando la mentira de monjas compinchadas con médicos para la venta de bebés al kilo, aunque todavía no se ha demostrado ningún caso.

Los videos que repiten la misma mentira sin demostrar te los puedes ahorrar. Por mucho que los progres lo repitáis mil veces seguirá siendo mentira. Os llamaría aprendices de Goebbles, sino fuese que esa frase le es falsamente atribuida (por mucho que, irónicamente, se haya repetido millones de veces que es suya).

Y encima no paras de soltarme soflamas anti-católicas, cuando soy ateo. Lo cual no deja de evidenciar que la verdad realmente no te importa, lo único que te mueve es el odio sectario, exactamente igual que el fiscal Mena y Jimenez Villarejo.

Ale, otro tonto pal ignore.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (5 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> 400.000 pavos es mucho dinero, eso sumado a la frustración que le tuvo que dar ver como la gente no hizo absolutamente nada para esclarecer ese caso que probablemente vaya ligado a una trama similar a la del Expediente Royuela, pues lo mismo ha cogido la pasta y que nos den por culo a todos, de ser así, bien que ha hecho, visto la iniciativa que tiene el personal que se creen que no tienen capacidad de cambiar nada y solo pueden hacer lo que alguien les diga como si fuesen (son) auténticos borregos.




Ojo que según Josele eran 400k y se tenía que marchar a un país latinoamericano donde le darían un trabajo. Si esto fuese verdad, hubiese sido una locura aceptar la oferta ya que allí se lo podría cargar un sicario por un puñado de dolares.


----------



## Peritta (5 Mar 2020)

Pues yo por 50.000 dejo de escribir. Ya lo sabe el @calopez 

Asómate jodío y di algo, el voto será secreto pero la opinión no. ¿Es cierta o no es cierta la trama?. Es que como los de la Newtrall no se han pasado por aquí a certificar que ésto es un fake, invoco entonces al amado lidl a ver qué a ver qué opina

si es que tiene güevos a dar su opinión.



Jevitronka dijo:


> Bueno, si se acaban matando entre ellos al final, que quieres que te diga. Yo sólo sé que el que juega con fuego meao se levanta



Aunque prefiera el Hola o el Marca y la pastilla azul a la roja, es evidente que usté sabe que ahí hay fuego. Bien está que no quiera asomarse a la llama (no es la única) pero no va a poder excusarse diciendo que estaba desinformada.

En cualquier caso muchas gracias por contestar con tanta celeridad, sinceridad y, tengo que reconocerlo, certeza. La llamé porque estoy deseando que alguien desmienta esta realidad que estoy viendo y desacredite la verosimilitud de papeles y acusaciones, y pensé que a usté se le ocurriría algo, ná más.

Ea. Dese usté por besada monada.
__________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## shambalian (5 Mar 2020)

Tigershark dijo:


> Estoy hasta la polla de los capullos que tengo que aguantar a mi alrededor y la parsimonia de la gente en general , nos están metiendo en una dictadura cortando derechos fundamentales como locos y aqui no pasa nada , que un fiscal manda cargarse a mil y pico personas con pruebas de su puño y letra y aquí sigue sin pasar nada. Vengo muy quemao , esta cena alguien puso el telediarreo de la uno y no he podido más que estallar a la quinta noticia feminista , pero lo peor de todo es como te miran como un loco cuando hablas de dictadura , y en el foro tres cuartos de lo mismo , mar en calma y risas varias , todas se la cuelan solo les hace falta envolverselo en papel de regalo. putos Esclavos.



Esto es la película de invasión nicole kidman y quedamos tu yo y unos pocos más. El comentario exactamente igual lo podría haber escrito yo.


----------



## Uritorco (5 Mar 2020)

El Expediente Royuela aparece tangencialmente. Es evidente que Vox ya se desenmarca de todo eso, para los que creian en ilusiones.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Mar 2020)

shambalian dijo:


> Esto es la película de invasión nicole kidman y quedamos tu yo y unos pocos más. El comentario exactamente igual lo podría haber escrito yo.



Bueno, esa es la 4a version , y la peor de las 4 pelis


----------



## Debunker (5 Mar 2020)

Me desagrada que foreros que se han tomado la molestia de estudiar el Expediente Royuela y han llegado a la conclusión de su veracidad, se enfrenten y se insulten, lo verdaderamente importante de este tipo de expedientes es convencer a otros de que este expediente es veraz. 
Yo lo he enviado por correo electrónico con explicación resumida para no aburrir pero contundente y con 3 vídeos significativos a todos mis familiares y conocidos, ni uno solo me ha contestado, ni para bien ni para mal. Lo que demuestra lo difícil que es la difusión de estas cosas y que alguien se lo tome en serio, vivimos bajo el soma del mundo féliz de Huxley y ocurre a nivel planetario. 

Yo me pasé dos años siguiendo en webs de EEUU y prensa el 11-S , ciertos sectores de la población en EEUU como la asociación de arquitectos, entre otros, se movilizaron y presentaban pruebas contundentes del fiasco y como las torres fueron demolidas por explosivos implantados en las Torres rizando el rizo la Torre 7 que ni la rozó un avión y se vino abajo sin más, empapelaron con grandes pancartas, autovias, avenidas, edificios y todo NY denunciando el tema, al final nada de nada, la versión oficial se impuso y las denuncias se olvidaron por puro cansancio. Los mismo con el caso Epstein y otros casos en UK de escándalo.

Estoy de acuerdo con el Arconte, no hay partido político que aspire a gobernar que vaya a denunciar nada que atente contra el sistema, porque ellos son parte del sistema. 

Dicho lo cual, perder la esperanza es lo último que podemos permitirnos porque estaremos muertos, debemos seguir denunciando y dando publicidad a este tema al menos para que arriba sepan que no son impugnes y se arriesgan demasiado y no lo vuelvan a repetir, aunque tengo mis dudas, vale la pena intentarlo. 

Gracias a todos por mantener el hilo vivo y vuestras aportaciones, yo no puedo hacer mucho porque mi edad me lo impide, las pantallas me duermen y me cansan por mi falta de visión y encima ahora con el rollo del coronavirus donde soy posible víctima mortal , tengo que ocuparme de organizarme en casa para resguardarme que, no es fácil por mi situación familiar y no me queda ni energía ni ilusión por este mundo que se cae a pedazos.


----------



## Tito Clint (5 Mar 2020)

Arriba el hilo!


----------



## Bimmer (5 Mar 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El Expediente Royuela aparece tangencialmente. Es evidente que Vox ya se desenmarca de todo eso, para los que creian en ilusiones.



Leo algunos comentarios de ese vídeo y siento lástima por la gente con buena voluntad que aún cree en los partidos políticos, en este caso en VOX, esa gente no se da cuenta de que los partidos políticos se complementan unos con otros y para que exista Podemos debe de existir VOX y viceversa, lo mismo con PSOE y PP, no tengo ningún tapujo para decir que si estuviese en mi mano, todos los políticos iban a ser sacrificados por el bien de la humanidad.

Imaginaros el nivel de psicópatia que hay que tener para ser político, aprovecharte de una estafa de manera consciente o inconsciente como es el fraude del nombre y legal y a través de ahí traicionar y someter a tus semejantes con los que compartes territorio y nación a base de leyes positivas (derecho positivo), las cuales son arbitrarias y basadas en la más absoluta subjetividad.

Los políticos son responsables de sucesos terribles y aún así viven de manera tranquila cobrando sueldazos mientras se permiten el lujo de actuar como si fuesen humanos normales en vez de lo que son : completos enfermos mentales sin un ápice de empatía.



Debunker dijo:


> Me desagrada que foreros que se han tomado la molestia de estudiar el Expediente Royuela y han llegado a la conclusión de su veracidad, se enfrenten y se insulten, lo verdaderamente importante de este tipo de expedientes es convencer a otros de que este expediente es veraz.
> Yo lo he enviado por correo electrónico con explicación resumida para no aburrir pero contundente y con 3 vídeos significativos a todos mis familiares y conocidos, ni uno solo me ha contestado, ni para bien ni para mal. Lo que demuestra lo difícil que es la difusión de estas cosas y que alguien se lo tome en serio, vivimos bajo el soma del mundo féliz de Huxley y ocurre a nivel planetario.
> 
> Yo me pasé dos años siguiendo en webs de EEUU y prensa el 11-S , ciertos sectores de la población en EEUU como la asociación de arquitectos, entre otros, se movilizaron y presentaban pruebas contundentes del fiasco y como las torres fueron demolidas por explosivos implantados en las Torres rizando el rizo la Torre 7 que ni la rozó un avión y se vino abajo sin más, empapelaron con grandes pancartas, autovias, avenidas, edificios y todo NY denunciando el tema, al final nada de nada, la versión oficial se impuso y las denuncias se olvidaron por puro cansancio. Los mismo con el caso Epstein y otros casos en UK de escándalo.
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo @Debunker

Yo lo que saco en claro es que esto, y no me refiero solo al Expediente Royuela si no a toda la locura incomprensible que estamos viviendo los últimos años, solo lo puede arreglar un grupo de individuos con mucho poder.

Por ejemplo, si a la basura de medios de comunicación que tenemos le llegan unos tipos que les pagan el triple de lo que cobran actualmente a cambio de que informen a la gente, sería muy probable que aceptasen y empezasen a informar a la gente contándoles la realidad.

El que use Twitter se habrá dado cuenta de la cantidad de discapacitados racionales que hay, incluso podrían ser catalogados de discapacitados mentales, adultos con un comportamiento infantil, que no saben ni quieren debatir con el que piensa y tiene una ideología diferente a ellos, usan continuamente falacias lógicas para manipular el debate, apelando a la emotividad pues carecen de racionalidad, y eso los adultos, los adolescentes ya sin comentarios.

Como ejemplo os dejo las respuestas a este tweet :



Como podéis observar en las respuestas, son tiempos de locura lo que nos está tocando vivir, antes de las redes sociales la que era tonta solo era conocida en el pueblo o en el barrio, a día de hoy la que es tonta es conocida en toda España y para más colmo es una referente para muchas jóvenes como esta individua :


----------



## Jony (5 Mar 2020)




----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (5 Mar 2020)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> pero tú lees lo qué pones? en el link de la wiki ya no hablan de 300,000 sino de 30,000, de nuevo cifra sin ninguna base más allá de la propaganda que tanto les gusta a los progres. Ni son ya bebés "nada más nacer" como tú decías, sino los niños en centros de auxilio social y los niños repatriados. Vamos los niños huerfanos o que sus padres no podían ni mantener. Lo que los giliprogres llamáis en todo el mundo Servicios Sociales, aquí lo tildáis "robo de bebés"... y ya de paso seguís colando la mentira de monjas compinchadas con médicos para la venta de bebés al kilo, aunque todavía no se ha demostrado ningún caso.
> 
> Los videos que repiten la misma mentira sin demostrar te los puedes ahorrar. Por mucho que los progres lo repitáis mil veces seguirá siendo mentira. Os llamaría aprendices de Goebbles, sino fuese que esa frase le es falsamente atribuida (por mucho que, irónicamente, se haya repetido millones de veces que es suya).
> 
> ...



¿La WhiskyPedia *bajó a 30.000 respecto a los 300.000 NIÑOS ROBADOS por la IGLESIA*… (en tiempos de Franco) …apuntados por *Euronews*, la *BBC inglesa*, la *DW News alemana*, la *Al Jazeera* (english), la *France 24 International News*, la *The Young Turks Online News Show*, el *MailOnline News*… así como la *Real Stories de Australia* (con contenidos licenciados de *Digital Rights Group*, *DCD Rights*, *ITV Global Studios*, *All3Media International*, *TVF International*, *Java Films (France)*, *Cargo Film & Releasing*, *Sideways Film*, *Truevision Productions*) …?

¡A ver si va a ser que todos estos medios operan bajo el auspicio de los ‘satánicos progres’ esos, que usted dice! (Ya me deja usted con la duda).

En todo caso… *de los 300.000 citados por los “medios progres” a los 30.000 de WikiGeyper solo hay un cero (0) de diferencia. Sin embargo entre el cero (0) de casos que usted propone a ambas cifras anteriores sí parece haber una “ligera” mengua en lo contable*... ¿no le parece un tanto excesivo, monsieur reverendo-ateo-millennial?


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (5 Mar 2020)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> pero tú lees lo qué pones? en el link de la wiki ya no hablan de 300,000 sino de 30,000, de nuevo cifra sin ninguna base más allá de la propaganda que tanto les gusta a los progres. Ni son ya bebés "nada más nacer" como tú decías, sino los niños en centros de auxilio social y los niños repatriados. Vamos los niños huerfanos o que sus padres no podían ni mantener. Lo que los giliprogres llamáis en todo el mundo Servicios Sociales, aquí lo tildáis "robo de bebés"... y ya de paso seguís colando la mentira de monjas compinchadas con médicos para la venta de bebés al kilo, aunque todavía no se ha demostrado ningún caso.
> 
> Los videos que repiten la misma mentira sin demostrar te los puedes ahorrar. Por mucho que los progres lo repitáis mil veces seguirá siendo mentira. Os llamaría aprendices de Goebbles, sino fuese que esa frase le es falsamente atribuida (por mucho que, irónicamente, se haya repetido millones de veces que es suya).
> 
> ...



Verá usted, Mr. LOGSE victim : Servidor no entiende nada ni de ‘izquierdas’ ni de ‘derechas’. En mi país suele ocurrir que, cuando gobiernan unos… una gran mayoría expectante aguardan a que colapsen y entren los otros’, quienes fueren. Y justo al salir electos los contrarios, a la gente llana les viene a pasar al contrario. Y así… ad infinitum.

Por otro lado, este forero se confiesa un total ignorante en lo que refiere a todo esto; mis vástagos están a buen recaudo fuera del influjo “piadoso” de iglesia y los “*atentos*” "*cuidados*" de los Servicios Sociales. Seguro que usted sabe más acerca de todo este asunto... y les da sopas con hondas a todos los de los "medios progres":

....

*Los Servicios Sociales ROBAN NIÑOS*

*El Estado (profundo) prostituye a los niños y elimina a los tocacojones

El Consell de Mallorca reconoce 16 casos de explotación sexual infantil

EL ESTADO Y SUS NIÑAS PUTAS BAJO SU TUTELA

La prostitución se extiende a la totalidad de las niñas acogidas en algunos centros

El IMAS admite que hay "redes organizadas de captación" para prostituir a menores

Prostitución de menores de centros de acogida - Trabajadores y policías constatan que las menores son captadas para que tengan relaciones sexuales con adultos

La niña violada en Palma de Mallorca relata que otras tuteladas "son prostituidas"

La Fiscalía investigará posibles redes que prostituyen a menores tutelados en Mallorca

Hallan en el Pisuerga el cadáver del fiscal de menores de Alicante, Juan Ignacio Hernández

Dolores Delgado: "Vimos al grupo de tíos del Supremo y la Fiscalía con menores de edad"

Más casos de menores tutelados: Loredana una madre maltratada que recoge firmas en Change.org*

*Impiden recoger firmas al colectivo gitano en Mallorca contra el abuso en los centros de menores tutelados*

*La prostitución se extiende a la totalidad de las niñas acogidas en centros de Mallorca*

*Les quitan a sus hijos y los dan en adopción porque él es "machista" y ella "inmadura"*

*Polémica por un taller con una "felación simulada" en un instituto de Almería: la monitora pide perdón

Caso de los menores tutelados: "En trece años les he visto 49 horas y no sé ni su plato favorito", dice su madre Ofelia Díaz

Estupor por el rechazo del Consell de Mallorca a investigar el papel de los servicios sociales en la explotación sexual de menores tuteladas.*

….

_[ Roedor lozano dixit: “Por mucho que los progres lo repitáis mil veces seguirá siendo mentira. Y encima no paras de soltarme soflamas anti-católicas, cuando soy ateo. Lo cual no deja de evidenciar que la verdad realmente no te importa, lo único que te mueve es el odio sectario, exactamente igual que el fiscal Mena y Jimenez Villarejo." ]_​


----------



## Tigershark (5 Mar 2020)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Mar 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo lo he enviado por correo electrónico con explicación resumida para no aburrir pero contundente y con 3 vídeos significativos a todos mis familiares y conocidos, ni uno solo me ha contestado, ni para bien ni para mal. Lo que demuestra lo difícil que es la difusión de estas cosas y que alguien se lo tome en serio, vivimos bajo el soma del mundo féliz de Huxley y ocurre a nivel planetario.



Descubrir esto, me ha dolido e impactado mas que el propio Expediente Royuela.

Es así.

Da mas miedo la sociedad que se ha creado, que los asesinos estos


----------



## ito79 (5 Mar 2020)

Wolfpack dijo:


> Conozco a uno de los supuestos jueces para la masonería que los Royuela dicen que reclutó Mena (página 4 de este hilo). ¿Debería tomar medidas de algún tipo, por si las moscas?



Hombre.... Yo le preguntaría y según la cara sabrías si es cierto.


----------



## Demodé (5 Mar 2020)




----------



## Uritorco (5 Mar 2020)

Dos pequeñas reflexiones mas sobre el caso Royuela.

Miedo a que te maten, miedo a que nos maten

Un familia catalana destapa la trama criminal más grande desde 1978, ” Expediente Royuela “


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Mar 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Un familia catalana destapa la trama criminal más grande desde 1978, ” Expediente Royuela “



Este se puede pasar. 

De todas formas no acaba de tirar esto, lo va conociendo mas gente pero no se llega a difundir de verdad. De la prensa grande no esperaba gran cosa, pero pense que la media podia ya ir difundiendo.

Quiza la opcion es desde el extranjero


----------



## CesareLombroso (6 Mar 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Este se puede pasar.
> 
> De todas formas no acaba de tirar esto, lo va conociendo mas gente pero no se llega a difundir de verdad. De la prensa grande no esperaba gran cosa, pero pense que la media podia ya ir difundiendo.
> 
> Quiza la opcion es desde el extranjero




Se de un caso que toda la prensa se nego a publicar un caso de una diPUTAda mofandose de discapacitados y encima era del pp, es decir, de los perseguidos por el sistema, todos se negaron, asi que esto...que pulverizaria a la masoneria, pues imaginate.


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Mar 2020)

Nunca se sabe, hay que aguantar. Ánimo


----------



## Tigershark (6 Mar 2020)

Newtral ya se sabía lo que era desde el minuto uno de su puesta en marcha , la herramienta de censura que se ha sacado de la manga el gobierno , si censuran dirán que es un empresa ajena al gobierno y bla bla..

De todas maneras buen video


----------



## Peritta (6 Mar 2020)

Al primer tapón zurrapa.
A algún incauto puede, pero a mí no me vas a distraer más la atención @Solarium. Tienes por ahí un puñado de hilos que hablan del 11S por reflotar ¿y vienes aquí a tocar las pelotas?. Con cuatro mensajes que tienes ¿y al quinto atinas a dar precisamente con este hilo?, que anda que no hay hilos.
Pues te has pillao las uñas, estás en el ignore. Hazte otra multinike si quieres que te lea.


No me imagino yo al juez Pedraz actuando como un valiente juez Falcone aunque sí me lo imagino saltando por los aires como mire mal a algún fiscal don Pascual. 
Quiero decir que si alguien pone algo de orden va a ser un juez con pelotas.
¡Eh!, que a las mujeres también les cuelgan los güevos con diéresis, que si agarra este caso la juez Alaya lo mismo más de uno iba a salir de España por patas y con muchas prisas, aún antes de que empiece a abrir diligencias.

Ya están tardando pues los "Romerales" de asuntos internos en vigilar a quien ellos saben, que lo mismo hay suerte y dan con otro u otros zulos de información secreta y comprometida.

¿Aquí, en este Bendito País de Porteras, se piensan los masones que van a poder establecerse y prosperar sin que su sociedad deje de ser secreta, les veamos más de una vez con el culo al aire y encima lo cotilleemos y nos cachondeemos.

-Ya sabéis hermosos míos, mantened la calma y no perdáis los papeles como el Mena.

Hagan chiste señores.

_____________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (6 Mar 2020)

*Expediente Royuela: Eliminación Física de Antonio Guerra, Hermano del Vicepresidente Alfonso Guerra*


----------



## Uritorco (6 Mar 2020)

Hay novedades interesantes. Esperemos que salgan adelante.


----------



## Alméras (6 Mar 2020)




----------



## Tigershark (7 Mar 2020)

Noticia del 2014

juan josé begué SE HABRÍA QUITADO LA VIDA
*Hallan muerto al fiscal jefe de Lugo, que llevaba los casos Campeón y Pokémon *
El fiscal jefe de Lugo,* Juan José Begué*, fue hallado sin vida en la mañana del 25 de noviembre de 2014 en su domicilio, ubicado en el municipio de A Coruña. Según señalaron fuentes consultadas por Europa Press, Begué, que ocupaba el cargo de *fiscal jefe de Lugo* desde 2013, fue encontrado en su casa en el barrio coruñés de A Zapateira. Los hechos fueron investigados, apuntando las primeras hipótesis a que *se habría quitado la vida*.

Begué había asumido a mediados de 2013 la jefatura de la Fiscalía Provincial de Lugo. Había sustituido en el cargo a* Javier Rey Ozores,* tras tomar éste posesión como nuevo fiscal jefe de la provincia de A Coruña.

Juan José Begué, nacido en Huesca en 1970, comenzó su carrera como fiscal en 1997, cuando fue destinado a la Fiscalía Provincial de Girona. En el 2008 se incorporó a la Fiscalía Provincial de A Coruña, donde desarrolló su labor profesional hasta el 24 de julio de 2013, cuando tomó posesión de la jefatura de la Fiscalía de Lugo.

Begué estaba casado con *Rebeca Rodríguez Figueroa*, fiscal de la Fiscalía Provincial de A Coruña. En su destino como fiscal jefe en Lugo se encontró con varias macroperaciones judiciales abiertas y con gran trascendencia mediática, como las operaciones 'Carioca', 'Campeón' o 'Pokémon'.

El fiscal superior de Galicia, *Carlos Varela*, lamentó la "sensible pérdida" de Juan José Begué, y en nombre de los integrantes del Ministerio Fiscal, ha resaltado su "gran valía profesional y humana





> El fiscal jefe de Lugo,* Juan José Begué*, fue hallado sin vida en la mañana del 25 de noviembre de 2014 en su domicilio, ubicado en el municipio de A Coruña. Según señalaron fuentes consultadas por Europa Press, Begué, que ocupaba el cargo de *fiscal jefe de Lugo* desde 2013, fue encontrado en su casa en el barrio coruñés de A Zapateira. Los hechos fueron investigados, apuntando las primeras hipótesis a que *se habría quitado la vida*.
> 
> Begué había asumido a mediados de 2013 la jefatura de la Fiscalía Provincial de Lugo. Había sustituido en el cargo a* Javier Rey Ozores,* tras tomar éste posesión como nuevo fiscal jefe de la provincia de A Coruña.
> 
> ...


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Mar 2020)

Alméras dijo:


>




Este cagonte parece una parodia de La Hora Chanante. El inspector Clouseau este da risa verlo y escucharlo. Da risa y pena el pobre. Tiene pinta del tontin al que le quitaban el bocata los bullis de la egb. 

No me extraña que como detective haya fracasado, es que no le encargo ni la busqueda de mi gata perdida en mi propio jardin. 

Y lo de fiscales muertos, hace poco , en 2019, otro en Levante creo que fue en “accidente de moto” y otro tambien “suicidado”. 

Lo de que parezca un accidente parece que se lo han tomado bien en serio los menaspenas.


----------



## Peritta (7 Mar 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Descubrir esto, me ha dolido e impactado mas que el propio Expediente Royuela.
> 
> Es así.
> 
> Da mas miedo la sociedad que se ha creado, que los asesinos estos



A mí más que miedo me da tristeza señor. Otra desilusión más para el alma, otro desengaño al morral de la conciencia, otro motivo más para no amar a mi prójimo. Al final Allah va a ser ahkbar y todos a putearse y a vivir con desconfianza como hacen los moros.

Estoy igual de impactado que cuando el 11-M, que aprovechaban políticamente a los muertos mataos -que no accidentaos- y yo escandalizao, se tiraban los cadáveres a la cara y era más importante el reproche que la argumentación.

Y no solo es la sociedad que se ha creado sino hasta este triste bunker, caverna, dorito-cueva o cementerio de descreídos está igual de pocho que la sociedad ésa de la que nos pretendemos desmarcar...y criticar.
Hasta nuestros irreductibles alfotas de bravata grande, barra de hierro en el maletero del BMW y muchos sacrificios y esfuerzos en el _templo_.
¿A ver pà qué?.

Sí, si estuviera en el frente del éste probablemente Von Paulus me hubiera mandado fusilar por derrotista antes de "suicidarse" él

que ya nos sabemos el cuento.


¡¡¡ARRIBA ESPAÑA COÑO!!!.
__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (7 Mar 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Este cagonte parece una parodia de La Hora Chanante. El inspector Clouseau este da risa verlo y escucharlo. Da risa y pena el pobre. Tiene pinta del tontin al que le quitaban el bocata los bullis de la egb.



Aunque tu madre sea una santa y tu abuela fuera más buena que el pan de Cái yo me cago en tostusputosmuertospisoteaos.

Sin acritú ¡eh!.

Aquí el "tontín" ha mostrao más güevos que el tío Federico con tó su golpe de víctima del terrorismo que tiene, o que el director de Periodista Digital ése (se me van los nombres, ya estoy vejete coño) con tó su golpe de corresponsal de guerra como el Reverté.

Quién te ha visto y quién te ve Merimé.

No sé, lo mismo me estoy columpiando y tengo que devolverle esta afrenta cortándome alguna falange del dedo meñique de lamano izquierda si los papeles fueran falsos. Y lo más trágico y lo más cómico y lo más dramático de la cosa, es que lo haría gustoso si no fuera verdad.

Peor señor, me cortaría gustoso la falange del meñique de la otra mano si ésta fuera la única cuadrilla de sicarios gobernada por una fiscalía u otro organismo administrativo

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (7 Mar 2020)

Uno de los ultimos fichajes de Newtrall, el ex futbolista Esteban Granero, quien casualmente aparece haciendo el signo masón del Ojo de Horus, igualito que nuestra ministra de Igualdá. No espereis con este tipo de gente la divulgacion o resolucion del Expediente Royuela. Entre masones anda el juego.

Esteban Granero se une al equipo de Newtral | Newtral


----------



## Pollepolle (7 Mar 2020)

Que sabemos de las cuentas suizas del campechano y su amiga Corina?? Eeh?


----------



## Tigershark (7 Mar 2020)

Según dice era porque lo apodan el pirata y hacía el gesto de llevar un parche en el ojo , si es que nos toman por gilipuertas y lo peor es que por un gran porcentaje de la población tienen razón.


----------



## Tigershark (7 Mar 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Este cagonte parece una parodia de La Hora Chanante. El inspector Clouseau este da risa verlo y escucharlo. Da risa y pena el pobre. Tiene pinta del tontin al que le quitaban el bocata los bullis de la egb.
> 
> No me extraña que como detective haya fracasado, es que no le encargo ni la busqueda de mi gata perdida en mi propio jardin.
> 
> ...



No digas eso hombre siendo de los pocos que está moviendo el expediente royuela , que tiene fallos pues sí como todos.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (7 Mar 2020)

Lo que no se utilizó fue ningún avión.
(Sin ánimo de distraer el hilo, sólo para que conste)


----------



## autsaider (7 Mar 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo lo he enviado por correo electrónico con explicación resumida para no aburrir pero contundente y con 3 vídeos significativos a todos mis familiares y conocidos, ni uno solo me ha contestado, ni para bien ni para mal. Lo que demuestra lo difícil que es la difusión de estas cosas y que alguien se lo tome en serio, vivimos bajo el soma del mundo féliz de Huxley y ocurre a nivel planetario.



Dado que tú eres una mente consciente y te das cuenta de lo que pasa, quizá puedas explicarme por qué ha pasado casi desapercibido este hilo: Coronabicho: - Hilo-resumen: Por favor entren aquí


----------



## Debunker (7 Mar 2020)

Tico dijo:


> Dado que tú eres una mente consciente y te das cuenta de lo que pasa, quizá puedas explicarme por qué ha pasado casi desapercibido este hilo: Coronabicho: - Hilo-resumen: Por favor entren aquí



hay demasiados hilos abiertos sobre el bicho con títulos muy dramáticos, exceso de información, el hilo principal sobre el coronavirus está tan petado que es absolutamente inútil, toda la información que se aporta se diluye entre los comentarios, ahora acabo de ver tu post y solo he leído en diagonal el hilo pero parece un buen resumen, dame algo de tiempo y al menos colaboro en auparlo. En ese resumen que has hecho hay más información que en ningún otro donde yo haya entrado.


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Aunque tu madre sea una santa y tu abuela fuera más buena que el pan de Cái yo me cago en tostusputosmuertospisoteaos.
> 
> Sin acritú ¡eh!.
> 
> ...




No mentes en vano el nombre de Falange

El unico que ha tenido webos ha sido nuestro camarada caido Josele


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Mar 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Uno de los ultimos fichajes de Newtrall, el ex futbolista Esteban Granero, quien casualmente aparece haciendo el signo masón del Ojo de Horus, igualito que nuestra ministra de Igualdá. No espereis con este tipo de gente la divulgacion o resolucion del Expediente Royuela. Entre masones anda el juego.
> 
> Esteban Granero se une al equipo de Newtral | Newtral
> 
> ...



Pero el gesto masónico es taparse cual ojo?

Podría ser que Irene, una vez más, demuestre su estupidez, algún experto en masonería que lo explique?


----------



## Uritorco (7 Mar 2020)

Yo mismo soy experto en masoneria, aunque no me han dado todavia una licenciatura homologada. En este hilo, en el que contribuimos modestamente, hay paginas y paginas sobre el tema. 

Simbologia V

Los de Newtral tienen una predileccion con el "ojo". Seguro que el ultimo de la foto te suena. ¿Que puede unir a Irena Montero con Donald Trumpete?...


----------



## Klun40 (7 Mar 2020)

Estulin dijo que pusieron un maletín mini-nuclear 73 metros por debajo de los cimientos (tuvieron que avisar a Rusia por el Tratado de No Proliferación de 1976, o algo de eso... un tal coronel Dimitri Kazelov dice lo mismo), por eso parte de los escombros son eso pero la parte de los edificios una mitad +-, la más cercana al suelo está pulverizada directamente, todos los restos son radioactivos (todos los que participaron en la retirada muchos ya han muerto de cáncer... para el que se le ocurra visitar la Zona Cero).
Zona-cero contaba, que es precisamente el nombre del punto exacto dónde detonan una bomba atómica, en pruebas nucleares...


----------



## autsaider (7 Mar 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Descubrir esto, me ha dolido e impactado mas que el propio Expediente Royuela.
> 
> Es así.
> 
> Da mas miedo la sociedad que se ha creado, que los asesinos estos



Dado que tú eres una mente consciente y te das cuenta de lo que pasa, quizá puedas explicarme por qué ha pasado casi desapercibido este hilo: Coronabicho: - Hilo-resumen: Por favor entren aquí


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Mar 2020)

Tico dijo:


> Dado que tú eres una mente consciente y te das cuenta de lo que pasa, quizá puedas explicarme por qué ha pasado casi desapercibido este hilo: Coronabicho: - Hilo-resumen: Por favor entren aquí



Porque hay demasiados hilos, entonces al final se siguen los 2 de posturas:

-Las oficialistas,de vamos a morir todos, con datos apocalipticos

-Los disidentes, liderados por AynRandiano2 y Vilux

Mas hilos se hace dificil

Por coerto, esta foto de donde la has sacado


----------



## autsaider (7 Mar 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Porque hay demasiados hilos, entonces al final se siguen los 2 de posturas:
> 
> -Las oficialistas,de vamos a morir todos, con datos apocalipticos
> 
> ...



El randiano a partir de un único dato monta una película donde todo está cogido con alfileres. Y el vilux va de la misma cuerda.

No sé de donde sacas eso de que vamos a morir todos. Incluso en el peor de los casos no creo que mate a mucho más del 4% de la humanidad. Y obviamente en los países tercermundistas será donde habrá la mayor tasa de muertes. Aquí en España a menos que tengas algo muy grave tú te vas a salvar. Ten mucho más miedo a la reacción del gobierno y de los cafres que nos rodean que al virus en si mismo.

Mi hilo es el único que expone los datos de tal forma que se puede llegar a conclusiones. Por eso lo hice. Y por eso me sorprende que pase desapercibido.

La foto la saqué del hilo del coronavirus. Me quedé asombrado cuando la vi. Menudo pedazo de tia. No sabía que había chinas tan macizas.


----------



## Demodé (7 Mar 2020)

Se sabe qué ha sido del llamado a un tal "Perote" por parte del Sr. Royuela?
*Tema mítico* : - Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


----------



## Peritta (7 Mar 2020)

¿Este es el hilo del Mena o me equiviocao y es el hilo del coronavirus o del 11-S?. 

Os voy a mandar al ignore a todos los que me parezca que estáis desviando el tema, me voy a releer el hilo otra vez (porque me parece que algunos actualizais postas viejas a posteriori cabrones) y voy a abrir hilo nuevo con las mejores postas de éste.

Si alguien se me adelanta no, claro.

Tú por lo pronto te vas al ignore @CesareLombroso y le voy a levantar el arresto a @chemarin por ejemplo, aunque supongo que tendré más inocentes en el ignore. Pero es que otros son más pelmas que inocentes y distraen y consumen tiempo. Vaya, que sueltan 30 postas por cada perla a medio hacer que dejan y es mu cansino buscarlas. 



Tigershark dijo:


> Noticia del 2014
> 
> juan josé begué SE HABRÍA QUITADO LA VIDA
> *Hallan muerto al fiscal jefe de Lugo, que llevaba los casos Campeón y Pokémon *
> ...



Otro, también posterior a la jubilación de Mena, fue el García Calvo aquél, Fallece el magistrado del Tribunal Constitucional Roberto García-Calvo (junio)

que unos meses antes tuvo una trifulca de tráfico y le sacó la pipa a un conductor. (diciembre)

Denunciado un juez del Constitucional por amenazar con una pistola

No sé si el fiscal ése de Lugo dejaría una nota como antes hacían los suicidas, pero de un tiempo a esta parte parece que se ha perdido la educación y los suicidas ya ni nos dejan notas de despedida ni ná. 
Total que uno termina chascando la lengua. 

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Energia libre (7 Mar 2020)

El ultimo directo de El Arconte, muy interesante y mañana más, a las 5 con Juan Llankamp


----------



## Bimmer (8 Mar 2020)

Mirad este vídeo :



Un Abogado contra la demagogia es pura disidencia controlada, que putisimo asco me ha dado el muy cerdo, y su colaborador el que se ríe en la cara del hombre que habla del Expediente Royuela, sin comentarios, porque el señor era un hombre mayor, si da con otro le salta todos los empastes de un guantazo, por subnormal, irrespetuoso y chulo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Mar 2020)

Aqui Pedro Varela da una indirecta respecto Mena y el Expediente Royuela, aunque no lo dice directamente, se sobreentiende

Entrevistamos a Pedro Varela (CEDADE y Librería Europa) (13 Febrero 2020)


----------



## Energia libre (8 Mar 2020)

El tipo que en el vídeo contesta al que pregunta informa mal sobre el tema Gutiérrez Mellado.
Este muere en diciembre del 95 y Mema es nombrado fiscal jefe df Cataluña en el 96, pero ya era junto con Jiménez Villarejo el segundo de a bordo y los papeles atestiguan que Villarejo ya estaba en el ajo, de hecho fue el que inició la matanza.
El abogado contra la demagogia es un singemorning del copón, hasta esa voz meliflua le delata; que diga porque es mentira y en que se basa.


----------



## Uritorco (8 Mar 2020)

¿Que ha sido de Renko? Hace semanas que no asoma por este hilo. Espero que Mena no haya dando cuenta de él, pues es una "desaparicion" muy sospechosa...


----------



## Demodé (8 Mar 2020)




----------



## Peritta (8 Mar 2020)

Pues chungo lo van a tener de ahora en adelante los guardias para encontrar chivatos y soplones y malamente van a poder infiltrar a su gente en según qué ambiente.
Total que si les vemos correr en todas direcciones como pollos sin cabeza (ya pasó cuando el 11-M) y quedar como Mortadelo en Bolivia, será porque nadie les contará ná, que no encontrarán informadores ni cooperantes, y mucho menos testigos que se atrevan a asomarse a un juzgado, y no porque haya ninguna funcicharo u Ofelia que pierda expedientes e informes y dé cambiazos al descuido.





Moneypenny en las películas de James Bond.

Miedo me va a dar a mí acercarme a una comisaría monamí hasta para renovarme el DNI.

Virgencita, virgencita defiéndeme de mis amigos, y más si llevan piolet o placa policial, que a mis enemigos ya veré cómo los torearé.

Y es que ésto de las txikario-fiscalías (fijo que la del Mena no será la única) yo lo veo como fuego amigo. Vamos, que te disparan y no vas a poder devolver el tiro. Total que para darle eutanasia a su suegra, uno no va a saber si llevarla a un hospital o a una fiscalía.

Si esta banda es la misma que tenía el Villarejo, el Royuela que ataque al Mena que lo suyo es hasta personal, pero los crímenes ya habían empezado con Villarejo. Luego a mí me parece que éste tiene aún más culpa que aquél.

Mu mala la letra del Mena. Joer, tiene letra de médico, menudo esfuerzo para el sargento Ruiz y para el Royuela descifrarla. Con razón no quiere que le hagan la prueba caligráfica.

Qué cabrón.

_______________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Mc Clinton (8 Mar 2020)

Buenas, soy nuevo en este foro. 

Como todos, me he sorprendido al ver al nivel de degradación tan brutal al que se ha llegado. Tanto por parte de los líderes, como por parte de la sociedad. El uno es un reflejo del otro.

Los descreídos de este tema hacen bien en serlo, pero da la sensación de que el caso tiene rasgosde verosimilitud.

Aunque no es un alivio, esto pasa en otros países. La diferencia es que en esos, siempre habría un juez dispuesto a investigar.

Esto nos ha de valer para ser conscientes de que el Mal existe, no es algo relativo, ni argumentable, ni un tema de partidos. El Mal parece no existir cuando se cree que no hay distinción, que cualquiera lo haría, que se lo merece, etc. Se trata de saber qué es lo que uno es y qué quiere. En qué lado estamos. Se trata de nuestra conciencia. 

No son magufadas, es una guerra global, es una guerra de proporciones bíblicas entre el Bien y el mal. El mundo no ha cambiado en absoluto y lo estamos viendo. El Bien vencerá, pero sufriremos.

Por cierto, cuando en los buscadores más conocidos se meten estos nombres, las búsquedas devuelven las entradas relacionadas a posiciones cada vez más altas. Se nota que el interés está creciendo.

Hasta pronto.


----------



## Klun40 (8 Mar 2020)

El Zaguán dice que asistirá, pero no dará ninguna conferencia si se llega a organizar lo de Barcelona...


----------



## Demodé (8 Mar 2020)




----------



## Energia libre (8 Mar 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> El tipo que en el vídeo contesta al que pregunta informa mal sobre el tema Gutiérrez Mellado.
> Este muere en diciembre del 95 y Mema es nombrado fiscal jefe df Cataluña en el 96, pero ya era junto con Jiménez Villarejo el segundo de a bordo y los papeles atestiguan que Villarejo ya estaba en el ajo, de hecho fue el que inició la matanza.
> El abogado contra la demagogia es un singemorning del copón, hasta esa voz meliflua le delata; que diga porque es mentira y en que se basa.



Y esto dandome la razón lo acaba de sacar santiago Royuela:


----------



## Peritta (8 Mar 2020)

El que a este asunto le haya caído un espeso manto de silencio paencima refuerza la convicción que tengo en veracidad de las pruebas. Y me parece que les pasa lo mismo a quienes no quieren ni asomarse a mirarlas ni oír hablar de ellas. 
Hay silencios más estridentes que una sirena de astillero.
Es que si hubiera un atisbo de duda fijo que ni la administración ni los medios de comunicación se hubieran quedado así de callados.

Ni de coña.

Lo que me extraña es que ni el tío Federico, ni el Luis del Pino, o el Inda, o el Alfonso Rojo, o alguno de sus becarios coño, se hayan dado de alta por aquí y aprovechando el anonimato que da el foro nos echen parrafada y opinión razonada.

¡Ole por los periodistas valientes!.


Si es que queda alguno.
__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## zonacero (8 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> El que a este asunto le haya caído un espeso manto de silencio paencima refuerza la convicción que tengo en veracidad de las pruebas. Y me parece que les pasa lo mismo a quienes no quieren ni asomarse a mirarlas ni oír hablar de ellas.
> Hay silencios más estridentes que una sirena de astillero.
> Es que si hubiera un atisbo de duda fijo que ni la administración ni los medios de comunicación se hubieran quedado así de callados.
> 
> ...




Anduve mirando las libretas de los pagos 

http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/w...erdos-Bellosch-especial-Cataluña-año-2000.pdf

y analizando las de mi zona, he llegado a la triste conclusión que esto nadie lo va a mover, así podemos explicar el silencio de los desmanes del PP en las comunidades donde el PSOE era la oposición.

Cada forero puede si quiere dar un vistazo a las de su zona y lo entenderá. Solo hay que poner en buscar en la página la palabra "Acuerdos" 65 menos dos de que eran apuntes para eliminar las sentencias a personal del PSOE tenemos 63 libretitas de casi todas las comunidades, señores empresarios, economistas,  etc
Documentación – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


----------



## Peritta (8 Mar 2020)

¿Qué tiene que ver la Pepé mesié?. Que cada palo aguante su vela coño.

Éso será la letra del mensajero ése que se compró el perro, Diaz de la Serrana creo, o de algún otro mensajero anterior ya que la cosa parece que es del 2000. Lo que me extraña es que las notas no tengan fecha. Es un dato que incluiría yo en cualquier nota que emitiera para saber cuándo dije ésto o aquello y a quién.

Éso les resta credibilidad a las pruebas. ¿Para qué querría yo guardar unas notas si luego no voy a saber cuándo fueron escritas o emitidas?.
No he hurgado mucho por los .pdf, se me tardan en descargar. Por éso pregunto a quienes les habéis echado un vistazo. ¿La mayoría de las notas no tiene fecha?. ¿Hay notas que incluyan la fecha?.
¿Cómo ha hecho don Royuela-Padre para ordenarlas cronológicamente?. ¿O el archivo aún está desordenado y por descubrir, y por eso la exposición de documentos en los videos no sigue una trama cronológica?.

Lo siento, tengo también que hacer de abogado del diablo. Estos gilipollas que he metido en el ignore no deben de saber ni qué significa la expresión.

¿Cuántos documentos, así, en porcentaje, son de Mena, cuántos del Sargento Ruíz, del Díaz de la Serrana éste, del fiscal Villarejo o del superfiscal Pumpido, o del doctor Morin?.
¿Hay textos y notas de más gente?.

Otra cosa que me extraña es que el mensajero éste estaría todos los días haciendo recados para el Mena y le conocerían en el despacho y el el bar o donde puñetas intercambiaran notas. No, no puede decir que no conocía al Mera don Santiago, forzosamente alguien les habrá tenido que ver juntos a menudo.

En fin,que alguien le haga estas preguntas a don Royuela.

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## JoseDa (8 Mar 2020)

Está claro que a UACD le ha entrado el canguelo. En el vídeo R hijo le mete un buen repaso.. El tema es que el asunto le supera ampliamente y elige una salida bastante cobardica (que lo ha mirado y es falso) en lugar de reconocerlo. Es una pena porque los otros contenidos que saca son relevantes y pertinentes y apuntan con el dedo al R78..

Esta actidtud creo que le va arestar mucha credibilidad


----------



## Energia libre (9 Mar 2020)

AL aitor este ya se le ve la patita queriendo fundar un partido político o algo semejante, no creo que aporte nada a nadie excepto a su ego.


----------



## L.RAMOS (9 Mar 2020)

Llevo unos días dándole vueltas a varias cosas y me ha llamado la atención la propuesta de un forero de montar una organización jerarquizada. Precisamente en estas cosas estaba pensando. Es la salida, aunque viendo que cuatro gatos aquí en el anonimato se despellejan, tengo mis dudas................ Me estaba preguntando si la hipersaturación junto a la programación mental y otros agentes desconocidos (el efecto freno de los chemtrails que comentó muy acertadamente bimmer, azúcar, drogas, pornografía, etc, etc, etc) serán los que provocan que no estalle una revuelta en condiciones, pues la situación es desde muchas perspectivas, desde hace mucho tiempo de todo punto inadmisible e insostenible. Deberían haber rodado muchas cabezas hace rato. Estoy pensando en la forma de tomar acción real, hacer algo que pueda ser la chispa para poner toda la maquinaria en movimiento, no sólo por el caso Royuela, sino por lo que comentáis muchos y por lo que todos ya sabemos. Este sistema es una estafa absurda, cruel y humillante y debe detenerse. Ya. Al margen de esto........

Después de unos días de distancia para reflexionar sobre el expediente Royuela, observo varias cosas.

Primero, me sorprende lo muchísimo que se ha enrarecido el hilo teniendo en cuenta la marcha lenta que lleva y la escasez de participantes. Aún así se agradece que siga activo.

Segundo, me quedo flipado, pero absolutamente flipado, viendo que pasando de las 150 páginas, todavía ciertos foreros no hayan hecho acto de presencia y que los que lo van haciendo, con cuentagotas, exponen dudas que ya están ultramasticadas y resueltas. Muchos saben del tema y pasan ampliamente, la peña está muy, muy quemada y están justamente donde el sistema quiere que estén, nada que reprocharles por cierto.

Es extrañísimo todo esto. Entiendo que el coronavirus y otras cosas acaparen la atención, pero sobre este tema hay como un manto espeso de niebla que impide su desarrollo. Y hay que tener en cuenta que este tema ya había sido lanzado por aquí hace meses y que los mismos Royuela llevan desde el verano pasado exponiéndolo. 

Algo está fallando, hay una serie de factores que impiden su expansión y esto es lo primero que deberíamos trabajar. Quizás Renko debería cambiar el título del hilo, es posible que por ser Renko (no te ofendas) un personaje controvertido del foro ciertos foreros huyan, quizás la gente está tan saturada del tema corrupción que pasa de husmear en temas nuevos.......hay que darle una vuelta a esto, en serio. No vale con hacer ruido, el ruido tiene que ser penetrante, arrebatador.

Tercero, empiezo a sospechar que todo esto no sea también una trampa para lobos. Como habéis mencionado algunos, este tema es invisible en el mundo real. Yo mismo he probado a exponérselo a gente que considero cabal (académica y socialmente hablando, quizás respecto a consciencia e inteligencia sea otra historia) de mi entorno (incluyendo abogados, licenciados en historia, escritores) y la respuesta es escueta y huidiza. "Es poco consistente", "vaya tela que país", "esto es lo de siempre" o respuestas por el estilo y sanseacabó. Debe ser que la propia magnitud del problema hace que sea impermeable para el grueso de la población. Aquí vuelvo a lo que mencionaba al principio, ya se ha dicho, borreguismo, ignorancia, ceguera. 
En suma, tenemos aquí, frente a un caso realmente gordo, en un momento en el que se sabe hacia dónde está mirando el grueso de la población (coronabitxo, gobierno de mierda, el rey y sus putifadas) y en pocos focos concentrados a los pocos que todavía tienen los ojos medianamnete abiertos y están dispuestos a plantar cara y honestamente pienso que nos puedan poner en el punto de mira, al principio no pero ahora realmente lo creo.

Cuarto, también le sigo dando vueltas a qué teclas se pueden tocar para que este caso salte a la palestra con contundencia, qué personajes públicos implicados o paralelos se nos pueden estar escapando, hay piezas que faltan pero no sé cuáles. Veo que otros foreros siguen trabajando con buenos resultados en este sentido. Quizás no faltan pero lo estamos planteando de una forma inadecuada.

Quizás de aquí podríamos sacar otro hilo que podría ser muy escandaloso. El tema de las herencias. Eso a mí me tiene muy perturbado y de ser cierto......es como que tras el velo, en la parte oculta al pueblo profano, a partir de cierto nivel está normalizado recurrir al mundo judicial para asesinar y cobrar la herencia. Es "legal" y habitual este servicio "ilegal". Es muy, muy perturbador. Eso bien demostrado y expuesto puede mover muchas conciencias. Porque por ejemplo, sabemos que con el tema del aborto, que en este caso es algo bastante sólido, tristemente en occidente y en estos tiempos a la gente se la suda y encima hasta te pueden calificar de cualquier cosa. Así de demencial es la cosa. Además, el tema herencias es algo que dificulta la defensa de todo este asunto. "Si entre pillos anda el juego...ande y se maten con los cuernos, panda de buitres".

Por último, aunque esencial, comentar lo que ya he señalado anteriormente, esto, como casi todo lo importante en la vida, es cuestión de continuidad y perseverancia, trabajar a largo plazo, buscar la oportunidad y aprovecharla. Esto la oligarquía lo tiene clarísimo. Si nosotros lo tenemos claro también, veremos resultados.

Tenía pensado escribir un montón de cosas más pero detesto aburrir al personal sin aportar gran cosa, llevo dos semanas un poco intensas y estoy agotado. Un abrazo enorme de corazón a todos los que siguen participando de buena fe en este hilo, estemos de acuerdo o no.


----------



## zonacero (9 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene que ver la Pepé mesié?. Que cada palo aguante su vela coño.
> 
> Éso será la letra del mensajero ése que se compró el perro, Diaz de la Serrana creo, o de algún otro mensajero anterior ya que la cosa parece que es del 2000. Lo que me extraña es que las notas no tengan fecha. Es un dato que incluiría yo en cualquier nota que emitiera para saber cuándo dije ésto o aquello y a quién.
> 
> ...



Las libretas de Belloch dicen que hubo pagos 
Otras libretas que no conocemos seguro que existen o existieron
La monumental estafa  se pudo hacer porque la oposición recibía muchos millones de los empresarios para mirar a otro lado
Si sumamos todos los nombres del Expediente Royuela, mas sus familiares y empleados podemos estar hablando de mucha gente que no dudes atacará cualquier tipo de información. (no olvides que son empresarios )

El tema de Al Kassar, su primer encargo en 1997, coincide con supuestos negocios de armas del Gobierno de España, era el intermediario.

Y por supuesto los encargos "eutanásicos" de tal o cual familia para heredar


----------



## hurdygurdy (9 Mar 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Hay novedades interesantes. Esperemos que salgan adelante.



Muy interesantes estas novedades. Ha aprovechado su vídeo número 100 para hacer una encuesta preguntando si sus seguidores acudirían a una conferencia en Barcelona. Semejante muestra de celeridad y eficiencia evidencian que los Royuela van a por todas. Con un poco de suerte, cuando lleguen a publicar su vídeo número 200 dirán si esa conferencia se celebrará o no, y lo demás vendrá todo rodado ¡será una bola de nieve imparable!


----------



## Debunker (9 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> El que a este asunto le haya caído un espeso manto de silencio paencima refuerza la convicción que tengo en veracidad de las pruebas. Y me parece que les pasa lo mismo a quienes no quieren ni asomarse a mirarlas ni oír hablar de ellas.
> Hay silencios más estridentes que una sirena de astillero.
> Es que si hubiera un atisbo de duda fijo que ni la administración ni los medios de comunicación se hubieran quedado así de callados.
> 
> ...



Envié un correo a Alfonso Rojo y a Manuel Cerdán de Okdiario, de hecho a este último enfrascado en las denuncias contra el rey emérito, le dije, no es el rey el inviolable sino el PSOE, apelé en ambos casos, a su trayectoria periodística y de denuncias para que investigaran este caso, contestarme no lo han hecho ni lo esperaba, pero conocimiento del caso tienen.


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (9 Mar 2020)

Mientras tanto otros se preguntarán andandarán los 'Renko' & sus cías.; un enigma "insondable" de facilísima resolución:

*Transmutando de nickname cada vez que su misión lo requiere a fin de "reconducir" el debate hacia terrenos más "pródigos",* -en términos de coherencia-... (XD!); -esto es: Cada vez que interesa desviar la atención hacia el dedo, en lugar de enfocarse en la luna-. (Más crypto-jesuit-jew... prácticamente imposible).

....​
Y para el resto con algo más de neurona u objetividad neutral, considerar lo siguiente: 

En este o cualquier tema relacionado con mafia... -en su más brutal escala (y sociedades masónicas)- ...*es más que obvio quiénes cortan ciertamente el bakalao: 

O bien la masonería regular (afiliada al Vaticano y sus órdenes "de caballería") o la contraria: La irregular; surgida a partir de la escisión de la gran logia de Londres en la de Bélgica*...(y más tarde la del Gran Oriente francés); ciertamente casi igual de poderosos aunque empeñados los segundos en expropiar a la "Santísima" Sede ...(tan "injustamente atacada") ...del tradicional poderío que vino ejerciendo en Europa y en el resto de Occidente durante casi *2000 AÑOS 2000*.

Por lo tanto de lo que trata esta peste es de... *Viejo Orden Mundial versus Nuevo Orden Mundial*. Dos bandos que, incluso pactando de cuando en cuando entre sí... están literalmente a tiros, dado que ansían lo mismo: *Total control of the World map*. 

Al igual que ocurrió Y OCURRE en la Ejjjjjjpaña de charanga y pandereta; del 'fúrboh' y de la LOGSE; especialmente cuando se estabilizó el cáncer del R78. Todos querían y quieren exactamente lo mismo: Copar el TOTAL del PASTEL. (Y a partir de esos memorables momentos acaeció el bochornoso asunto del rito de los de Alcáser).

De semejante contienda entre los dos contubernios deviene el RETRASO en CURSO de gran parte de sus planes, tanto a nivel nacional como en lo internacional; un detalle ciertamente relevante o hasta incluso muy consolador... del que solo podrán alegrarse el resto que no participa en tamaño siniestro de reparto de gobierno; es decir: El pueblo, de toda la vida.


----------



## Peritta (9 Mar 2020)

zonacero dijo:


> Las libretas de Belloch dicen que hubo pagos
> Otras libretas que no conocemos seguro que existen o existieron
> La monumental estafa  se pudo hacer porque la oposición recibía muchos millones de los empresarios para mirar a otro lado
> Si sumamos todos los nombres del Expediente Royuela, mas sus familiares y empleados podemos estar hablando de mucha gente que no dudes atacará cualquier tipo de información. (no olvides que son empresarios )
> ...



Entonces ¿también hay textos del Belloch?, ¿de su puño y letra?. Del Al Kasar supongo que no, que esos encargos se los harían a través de un despacho de abogados o a través de la Pesoe.
Entiendo que Mena es de la Pesoe y no recibiría encargos de la Pepé y si la Pepé quería hacer encargos tendría que hacerlos a través de la cúpula de la Pesoe, ...o tener ellos sus propias bandas de txikarios dirigidos desde otros juzgados, otras fiscalías y otras comisarías, claro.
En las comisarías se hacen cambios de turno ¿sabe?, y pueden aparecer "mochilas" que pasan desapercibidas en el IFEMA

10Kg de mochila, como para pasar desapercibida, ya ves tú.

Bueno, no quiero mezclar las cosas, solo estoy refrescando memorias.

Lo que digo, y espero que alguien le traslade también esta sugerencia a don Royuela, es que me gustaría ver un inventario, así, a groso modo, de lo que tienen. Cuánta documentación es de impresora y cuánta caligráfica. Cuánta es emitida y a quienes va dirigida y cuánta es recibida y de parte de quién viene.
Y las fechas. Las fechas son importantes y si no tienen fecha las notas, entonces tendrán que tener fecha las carpetillas donde las guardaba. No me entra en la cabeza que un tío tan metódico no almacenara ese dato de alguna manera.


Dice usté don @zonacero: *(no olvides que son empresarios ).*

No haga rayas en el agua que los empresarios son cada uno de su padre y de su madre. Hasta el propio Royuela es empresario.
¿Ya ha elegido quienes son los malos?. ¿Es usté como don @Tarúguez, de los que empieza a resolver el caso 11-M empezando por la solución y ve carolingios como yo pudiera ver etarras?. ¿O es usté como los nazis de antaño que señalaban al culpable de todotoíto así, en general y luego recomendaban no pensar más?. Joer, que lo hemos visto con los hutus y los watusi.

Al perro y al cochino una vez el camino. Yo, como no soy perro ni soy cochino, me tienen que enseñar el camino dos o tres veces.
Quiero decir que aún no he podido digerir tanta información. Las cosas hay que darlas algo más mascadas para que nos las traguemos.

______________________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## L.RAMOS (9 Mar 2020)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> Mientras tanto otros se preguntarán andandarán los 'Renko' & sus cías.; un enigma "insondable" de facilísima resolución:
> 
> *Transmutando de nickname cada vez que su misión lo requiere a fin de "reconducir" el debate hacia terrenos más "pródigos",* -en términos de coherencia-... (XD!); -esto es: Cada vez que interesa desviar la atención hacia el dedo, en lugar de enfocarse en la luna-. (Más crypto-jesuit-jew... prácticamente imposible).
> 
> ...




Ya que da usted bastante guerra y estando al tanto, más o menos, de lo que señala y estando bastante de acuerdo, voy a preguntarle directamente sobre un par de cuestiones, dándome igual desviar el hilo pues este hilo está desviado en sí mismo desde el principio, al que no le guste que no lea e ignore como procuro hacer yo y al que no, que le den por el culo amorosamente, aún somos libres y tenemos del deber moral de utilizar esa libertad.

Primero, no soy capaz de comprender su agresividad al tratar con otros foreros, debe ser usted muy joven y/o realmente debe sentirse herido ante la confrontación de estos foreros, probablemente por un reflejo natural de corrección. Si usted está tan seguro de lo que sostiene, no tiene por qué resultar agresivo, expóngalo sabiendo que llegará a quien deba llegar y si no lo está, le convendría relajarse pues de esta forma, puede aprender aún más y en cualquier caso, en este tipo de confrontaciones, uno nunca va a cambiar la opinión del otro pues un sentimiento arraigado sólo puede ser sustituido por un sentimiento semejante y este desde luego no es el caso. 

Yo no me considero precisamente españolista, ni nacionalista, ni falangista ni franquista, ni católico, ni de derechas, de hecho me produce cierta irritación poner mi granito de arena a favor de gente que sí se considera de esta cuerda y orgullosa, no obstante dos de mis intereses supremos son la Justicia y La Verdad y esto hay que apoyarlo dando igual sea la cuerda que lo exija. 

Dicho esto, como ser humano nacido, criado y vivido en España por fortuna y desgracia, me duele que utilice usted esa jerga endófoba que no nos beneficia a nadie. Le recomiendo que centre su atención en la España de sensibilidad, historia, vínculo, ciencia, cultura, etc y no en la de pandereta y fúrboh, que más numerosa o no, no es la España Raíz, sino la España embrutecida y subyugada.


En segundo lugar, quisiera que señalase usted con honestidad si cree que por encima o en los flancos de esas órdenes masónicas hay algo más y que señalase cuáles son las causas profundas del ansia de poder de esta gente. Porque esa dicotomía entre los malos antiguos y los nuevos malos, peleando por el pastel del pastoreo, aún siendo bastante partidario y habiendo echado un vistazo al tema de la nobleza negra, los jesuitas y tal, me parece un tanto simplista, no termino de creerme que el poder y manejo mundiales recaigan en una sola institución aún estando esta dividida. Lo digo porque si yo tuviese poder y dinero, lo último que haría es complicarme la vida con intrigas mundiales y dominación social, viviría a placer a mi puta bola, sinceramente. Debe haber algo más y me gustaría saber su opinión.


----------



## Peritta (9 Mar 2020)

Yo se lo voy a decir de otra manera:

@∆∫ Σαξονική: Haz el favor de fumarte un trókolo de dos cuartas cada vez que te atuffes de anfettas o de farloppa, que luego no hay quien te entienda coño. 



No sé qué quieres decir, pero masonerías hay tantas como masones. Y si quieres abrimos logia aquí mismo con los usuarios de este hilo. Pero tú usa otra multinike que ésta ya la has quemao.
No sé si habrá alguien que te lea, yo ya no. Las disculpas valen para una vez pero para perdonar están los curas y yo pertenezco a la parte pecadora de La Iglesia. 

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Demodé (9 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> El que a este asunto le haya caído un espeso manto de silencio paencima refuerza la convicción que tengo en veracidad de las pruebas. Y me parece que les pasa lo mismo a quienes no quieren ni asomarse a mirarlas ni oír hablar de ellas.
> Hay silencios más estridentes que una sirena de astillero.
> Es que si hubiera un atisbo de duda fijo que ni la administración ni los medios de comunicación se hubieran quedado así de callados.
> 
> ...



Luís del Pino, trabajaría para el CNI (es ingeniero de profesión, se habría hecho periodista a raíz del 11-M para contar una versión desinformadora con algo más de verdad que la oficial), todo según la denuncia del funcionario de prisiones Sr. Fontenla Vázquez.

Por tanto coger con pinzas todo esto sería lo correcto:
Coronabicho: - Luis del Pino: CORONAVIRUS: POR QUÉ LA SITUACIÓN ES GRAVE Y SE VA A PONER PEOR


----------



## Conde Duckula (9 Mar 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> Luís del Pino, trabajaría para el CNI (es ingeniero de profesión, se habría hecho periodista a raíz del 11-M para contar una versión desinformadora con algo más de verdad que la oficial), todo según la denuncia del funcionario de prisiones Sr. Fontenla Vázquez.
> 
> Por tanto coger con pinzas todo esto sería lo correcto:
> Coronabicho: - Luis del Pino: CORONAVIRUS: POR QUÉ LA SITUACIÓN ES GRAVE Y SE VA A PONER PEOR



Pues esta clase de ataques son los que dan tanta veracidad a este tema.


----------



## Klun40 (9 Mar 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Pues esta clase de ataques son los que dan tanta veracidad a este tema.



Qué pasa el CNI es la Cruz Roja? Di por qué


----------



## Bimmer (9 Mar 2020)

Primero hay que preguntarse por qué sucede el Expediente Royuela, sucede por el fraude del nombre legal y en consecuencia porque hemos normalizado dejarnos robar dinero (pagar impuestos) por una empresa llamada Estado (el que haya seguido el hilo tendrá la página web donde aparece la documentación comercial de los Estados, Gobiernos, etc, un Estado es una corporación comercial, es una empresa).

Recordemos que individuos como Mena son mantenidos por los contribuyentes con el pago de impuestos, obviando el dinero que haya ganado y/o gane con la organización criminal, hay que sumarle aparte el sueldo que recibe en modo de pensión, la cual la pagamos todos los contribuyentes.

La batalla debe ser cultural.

Dicho esto, pienso que los Royuela son disidencia controlada, eso no quita que el Expediente Royuela sea verdad pero : ¿Más de mil víctimas y son los únicos que se atreven a hacer lo que están haciendo? ¿No os parece raro que desde que los Royuela suben vídeos no hayan salido familiares de otras víctimas a comunicar su caso y sumarse a la causa de los Royuela? Estamos hablando de más de 1.000 asesinatos, es muy raro que solo haya 2 señores dando la cara, porque hay que tener en cuenta que los Royuela son familia numerosa, creo que dijeron que son 5 o 6 hermanos Royuela.

Pero lo que más me ha hecho pensar que son disidencia controlada es que Santiago dijo que no es mala idea mi propuesta, lo interpretó mal queriendo o sin querer, de ahí su respuesta, el caso es que se lo volví a decir explicandoselo más detalladamente y no volvió a responder, ni que decir tiene que no ha mostrado iniciativa en querer llevar a cabo dicha propuesta. Aquí la conversación :






















¿Qué opináis? ¿Es una trampa para ver cómo reacciona la gente como dice @L.RAMOS (neopoter) ?

Estamos a un paso de que nos den literalmente por culo mientras hacemos la declaración de la renta, debido al silencio y pasividad ante abusos tan grandes y graves como este :

Luz verde para la ‘okupación’: Cataluña obligará a legalizarla con un alquiler social

Tal vez el Expediente Royuela pueda servir como experimento social para ver cómo reacciona la gente ante leyes de eutanasia llevadas al extremo en el que un familiar paga dinero a abogados, jueces, fiscales, etc, a cambio de que asesinen al familiar bajo el eufemismo de : "eutanasia", y de esa manera cobren herencias y/o por venganzas personales y la gente por la cosa de que es legal, no se alarme ni proteste.

¿Qué tiene que pasar para que hagamos algo más que quejarnos por internet? No lo sé, lo que sé es que la batalla debe ser cultural, es fundamental saber el fraude del nombre legal y la diferencia entre el iusnaturalismo e iuspositivismo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Mar 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> Luís del Pino, trabajaría para el CNI (es ingeniero de profesión, se habría hecho periodista a raíz del 11-M para contar una versión desinformadora con algo más de verdad que la oficial), todo según la denuncia del funcionario de prisiones Sr. Fontenla Vázquez.



Si es así, la han colado bien. Porque desinformadores en cada tema son faciles de ver, pero este tío se lo ha tragado todo el mundo que no creía la versión oficial


----------



## Peritta (9 Mar 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> Luís del Pino, trabajaría para el CNI...



Debe usté de comer con el Luis del Pino todos los martes y todos jueves, o debe de ser usté un agente disfrazao de la CNI para dejarnos esa afirmación velada señor.
Una cosa es que éste tenga algún cuñao o algún compañero de la mili y reciba información y otra mu distinta es que pertenezca a la CNI caramba. Además si recibe información en un sentido, fijo que también recibirá desinformación en el otro.
En cualquier caso una cosa es lo que a uno le cuenten y otra cosa es lo que uno se crea.

Si quiere Luis del Pino, aquí está sembrao minuto 14:13, lo que pasa es que el tío Federico es un poco protagonistilla e interrumpe, pero suelta verdades como puños.



Luis del Pino es de la opinión de don @Tarúguez en el caso 11-M don @qsrd. Ellos ven carolingios por todos lados y la Constitución Europea como causa, motivo o razón. Y yo, se lo juro, me he quedado en el minuto 1, cuando el segurata aquél le dio al botón de grabar en la sala de contról de cámaras de Cercanías de la RENFE porque, ya le digo

las cámaras no grababan.

Quiero decir que tengo los mismos sospechosos que en aquél minuto 1.
Miento: tengo más sospechosos que entonces.

¿Usté no?. ¿Tan claro lo tiene?.

En cualquier caso éste es el expediente Royuela. Al Luis del Pino le haré caso cuando se asome por aquí a decir algo.

Yo he soltado ahí unas preguntas directas haciendo de abogado del diablo -del Mena- y que tienen que ver con la autenticidad de las pruebas y _naide_ ni _nenguno_ -incluyendo el gelipoñas del @Voodoo- ha tenido los santos güevos de mencionarlas y va el pin-pin y pone un monigote.
Ya te vale pardal. No te voy a designorar, tú verás para quién escribes si nadie te lee.

¿Me leéis a mí?.
Si alguien me lee que deje un zanquiúse o diga algo, porque no sé si estos textos le importan a nadie.

No, aún no me atrevo a abrir hilo nuevo. No estoy puesto en el tema, no he hurgado por los ficheros .pdf aunque alguno he visto y vídeos habré visto unos 15 o 20. Por éso espero que alguien que esté mejor informado que yo haga un resumen de un folio para neófitos que quieran informarse.

No lo borres @calolpez


_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Demodé (9 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Debe usté de comer con el Luis del Pino todos los martes y todos jueves, o debe de ser usté un agente disfrazao de la CNI para dejarnos esa afirmación velada señor.
> Una cosa es que éste tenga algún cuñao o algún compañero de la mili y reciba información y otra mu distinta es que pertenezca a la CNI caramba. Además si recibe información en un sentido, fijo que también recibirá desinformación en el otro.
> En cualquier caso una cosa es lo que a uno le cuenten y otra cosa es lo que uno se crea.
> 
> ...



Coronavirus..... Ya les han pillado magnificando noticias y omitiendo resto de patologías que tienen los muertos por esta gripe. Conviene recordar quién sería quien especialmente si se ha dicho que Luís del Pino trabaja para el CNI............. Que a su vez no es nada parecido a ser funcionario p. ej. del Ministerio de Agricultura.
*Tema mítico* : - Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero





Pandemia potencial?


----------



## Bimmer (9 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Primero hay que preguntarse por qué sucede el Expediente Royuela, sucede por el fraude del nombre legal y en consecuencia porque hemos normalizado dejarnos robar dinero (pagar impuestos) por una empresa llamada Estado (el que haya seguido el hilo tendrá la página web donde aparece la documentación comercial de los Estados, Gobiernos, etc, un Estado es una corporación comercial, es una empresa).
> 
> Recordemos que individuos como Mena son mantenidos por los contribuyentes con el pago de impuestos, obviando el dinero que haya ganado y/o gane con la organización criminal, hay que sumarle aparte el sueldo que recibe en modo de pensión, la cual la pagamos todos los contribuyentes.
> 
> ...



Vaya auto owned, nuevo vídeo de los Royuela, inician querella contra Mena, Villarejo (fiscal) y demás individuos : 



Aún así me sigue pareciendo raro que le haya parecido buena idea la propuesta pero no tenga iniciativa en llevarla a cabo, los policías reciben un sueldo a cambio de realizar un servicio, si no realizan un servicio debería de existir la opción de castigarlos, en este caso con el delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, si se va por esta opción se podría causar muchos estragos porque las querellas se las pasarán por el forro, llenar las comisarías y redes sociales de las FCSE del Expediente Royuela es otro cantar que pone en bandeja el denunciarles en caso de que no cumplan un servicio a la ciudadanía.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Vaya auto owned, nuevo vídeo de los Royuela, inician querella contra Mena, Villarejo (fiscal) y demás individuos :
> 
> 
> 
> Aún así me sigue pareciendo raro que le haya parecido buena idea la propuesta pero no tenga iniciativa en llevarla a cabo, los policías reciben un sueldo a cambio de realizar un servicio, si no realizan un servicio debería de existir la opción de castigarlos, en este caso con el delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, si se va por esta opción se podría causar muchos estragos porque las querellas se las pasarán por el forro, llenar las comisarías y redes sociales de las FCSE del Expediente Royuela es otro cantar que pone en bandeja el denunciarles en caso de que no cumplan un servicio a la ciudadanía.



No son disidencia controlada. Si realmente no es dificil de ver.

En su caso el padre es de ideologia noNwo, con un hijo muerto y el otro en la carcel 10 años.

Esta claro que no son disidentes. Lo que ocurre que instintivamente tú o cualquiera les toma como líderes en este tema, pero ellos los que han revelado esto, pero no necesariamente son buenos liderando como se debe actuar

A mí tu idea me parece buena (pero no por la omision de socorro, sino para poner algo de presion interna a jefes medios y altos de la policia que no sean masones o proNWO)

No eches la culpa a los Royuela o pienses mal de ellos. Ellos ya estan haciendo mucho revelando esto y haciendo los videos, otros son los que deben liderar las masas.


----------



## Peritta (9 Mar 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> ... Ellos ya estan haciendo mucho revelando esto y haciendo los videos, otros son los que deben liderar las masas.



¿Qué masas señor?. Deje de hacer castillos en el aire. A mí me salen 200 personas en este hilo.
Supongo que un anuncio en el intermedio del Mollerusa - Balaguer tiene más espectadores.



Demodé dijo:


>



Ponga el video en el minuto 3:58. En el minuto 4:14 dice que la vacuna va a modificar el ADN de nuestras células. Ahí dejé de leer.
No sé si el Luis del Pino estará puesto en el tema, lo que sí sé es que el mendicaroli de la careta no tiene ni puta idea.

Con tò su golpe de camillero que me imagino yo que es.

Lo que dice el Luis del Pino es algo bastante razonable. Que haya una unidad de mando, que se haga acopios de mucolíticos y otras medicinas que se gastarán más, que alguien empiece a escribir un protocolo y tal. Y que se aclaren coño, que se aclaren y nos informen, que el primer muerto tardaron 15 días en contárnoslo.

Joder.

Seguimos diciendo que queremos un gobierno que no nos mienta y nos siguen diciendo que España no está preparada para saber la verdad. Desde el 11-M todo es 11-M.

No acapare tanto espacio y llénelo con sus propias letras señor. Ésto es un foro, Al tío ése yo no le puedo contestar, a usté sí monamí.
¿Es usté el manager, el representante, el apoderado o el cuñao del tío de los rizos. El aspirino o algo así le llamaban ¿no?.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Es usté el manager, el representante, el apoderado o el cuñao del tío de los rizos. El aspirino o algo así le llamaban ¿no?.



si te refieres al que daba los partes del coronabicho, con su aire de catedrático despistado, me inspira confianza.

parece un científico, no un político, y no creo que mida las consecuencias económicas de lo que plantee en las reuniones donde se toman las decisiones. vamos, que me parece creíble cuando habla y que si tuviera que mentir ante los medios se le notaría mucho, si no dimitiera antes.

lo que no quiere decir que piense que estamos en buenas manos. en una semana, la mitad de funcicharos de oficinas de hospitales y centros de salud, de auxiliares y de enfermeras van a estar con fiebre.


----------



## Peritta (9 Mar 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> si te refieres al que daba los partes del coronabicho, con su aire de catedrático despistado, me inspira confianza.



No tengo Tv señor y no sé quién dará el parte en la actualidad. ¿Sigue la Pilar Miró o la echaron como a Camps por unos trajes?. 

O éso fue lo que nos contaron.

Yo me refiero al tío de los rizos del primer video, que creo haberle visto una vez y hace ya cierto tiempo aquí mismo en el Burbuja. Creo que denunciando un mal funcionamiento de la sanidad canaria o de un hospital en Canarias o en Andalucía, que ya no me acuerdo

y que no se qué pinta en este hilo.

¿Me ha leído usté la posta que dejé en la otra página (mis páginas son de 30 postas) o en la anterior, donde hice de abogado del diablo cuestionando la veracidad de los documentos, o usté no se lee ná y solo viene por aquí a piarla y a cagarrutear y sabotear el hilo?.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Me ha leído usté la posta que dejé en la otra página



si, de hecho sus textos es lo único salvable del hilo. no le doy siempre thanks, que luego se acostumbra a escribir sin esfuerzo, lo pirmero que le salga, como yo.

yo me refería como el de los rizos al simón.


----------



## Demodé (9 Mar 2020)




----------



## Bimmer (9 Mar 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> No son disidencia controlada. Si realmente no es dificil de ver.
> 
> En su caso el padre es de ideologia noNwo, con un hijo muerto y el otro en la carcel 10 años.
> 
> ...



De momento no pongo la mano en el fuego por ellos, ahora se van a querellar contra Mena e incluso también contra Zapatero, pese a que presentaron denuncias en más de 1.000 juzgados las cuales se pasaron por el forro y archivaron los responsables, con las querellas van a hacer lo mismo y lo deberían de saber, es perder el tiempo pero por probar mejor eso que nada.

No es por omisión de socorro, es por la omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, hay que castigarles por no cumplir su trabajo y por ser tan cerdos de seleccionar qué delitos perseguir : 

Detienen a un tuitero en Premià de Dalt acusado de amenazas y un delito de odio contra Arrimadas y Carrizosa

Detienen a un tuitero en Palma de Mallorca por un delito de odio contra el colectivo LGTB

La Fiscalía pide 18 meses de prisión para el tuitero que se burló de la operación de rescate de Julen


----------



## Uritorco (10 Mar 2020)




----------



## Peritta (10 Mar 2020)

Pues me parece algo pronto para presentar la querella. Ésto aún no tiene difusión. 5.000 visualizaciones los video que más tienen y no creo que todas las visualizaciones hayan sido hasta el final. Va a ser más conocido el caso en Argentina que Aquí.

Yo esperaba un mes como poco.

Sí, ya vimos como al Pedro Jota le quitaron la dirección del periódico y no le dejaron abrir periódico nuevo en cinco años. Pero me extraña que ningún reporterillo ni ningún tribulete fuera de las horas de trabajo, ni ningún estudiante de últimos cursos de periodismo, ni ningún free-lance de la prensa rosa se haya puesto en contacto con los Rayuela para pedirles información y datos.

¿Cuántas visitas tiene su página web?. He de admitir que aún no me he asomado por allí, _por San Gregorio la pipa en el hoyo_ y me toca pues cavar el huerto y tengo ahora menos tiempo.
Es que si tiene muchas visitas puede que a alguien le haya dado por hurgar. No me creo que Barcelona haya dejado de ser otra corrala de vecinos como lo es Madrid -bendito País de Porteras- que aquello haya dejado de ser España y la grente haya dejado de cotillear y de querer enterarse de si éste ha madado matar a su padre o si a aquél le dieron matarile o le entró un repente.
Hay gente conocida y a todos nos gusta chafardear.





Incorrezto dijo:


> si, de hecho sus textos es lo único salvable del hilo. no le doy siempre thanks, que luego se acostumbra a escribir sin esfuerzo, lo pirmero que le salga, como yo.
> 
> yo me refería como el de los rizos al simón.



No sé quién es el Simón, ni tampoco por qué lo escribe con minúscula. Y mucho menos qué pito toca en la trama de Mena.

No escribo por los zanks señor, amos no jorobe. Yo no tengo vanidad, ya ve que escribo en un foro anónimo y me gusta pasar desapercibido. Además sé que soy vulnerable al halago. Las zanks se los suelen dar unos a otros desde la pandillita o a sí mismos desde otra multinike en un ejercicio de esquizofrenia.
Si he llamado a las zanks ha sido por ver cuántos usuarios hay leyendo este hilo.
________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (10 Mar 2020)

Noticia del 2014 de un asesinato de las cloacas del Estado : 

Caso Campeón: Hallan muerto al fiscal jefe de Lugo, que llevaba los casos Campeón y Pokémon

Respecto a las visualizaciones del canal de los Royuela, suman ahora mismo en total 620.000 visualizaciones sus vídeos : 







En esta página podéis ver los datos de la imagen : Santiago Royuela Samit's YouTube Stats (Summary Profile) - Social Blade Stats

Como podéis observar en la imagen, más de la mitad del total de las reproducciones de sus vídeos han sido en los últimos 30 días, si se mantiene este ritmo de crecimiento de reproducciones, en cosa de 2 meses superan de largo el millón de visualizaciones totales, en suscriptores andan casi en 7.000, a poco de los 10.000, la entrevista a los Royuela del canal Ciencia y Espiritu ya tiene 80.000 reproducciones, esto se va moviendo poco a poco.


----------



## Demodé (10 Mar 2020)

Les han jodido a los Royuela la querella con el coronavirus....................


----------



## Alméras (10 Mar 2020)




----------



## Alméras (10 Mar 2020)

De aquí se podría llegar a entender lo de Gutiérrez Mellado-accidente provocado


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Mar 2020)

El Guti, nombrado director de la FAD, Fundacion de Ayuda contra la Drogadiccion.

Desmontemos:

Al traidor este lo pone de ministro otro idem y cainomano: Suarez.

Son tan hipocritas que le debe el cargo a un endrogao que muere de los efectos neuronales de la blanca.

El tio no se cortaba de exhibirse todo puesto hasta en los carteles electorales de la epoca.

Un traidor a España y traidor a Falange y traidor a su integridad

nasal.


----------



## Tigershark (11 Mar 2020)

Están diciendo que los ultimos minutos del último programa de iker habla del caso royuela sin mencionarlo , dice que hay contradiciones ,que mejor pasar de todo y a otra cosa. Otro cobardeando en tablas.después tendrá la jeta de hablar de los niños , sinverguenza esa niña que acompañaba su padre tambien cuenta ,so hipócrita,


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Mar 2020)

Habeis pensado en mandarselo al periodista Pepe de las Canarias?

Ese no se corta en nada, de hecho no se como no lo han crujido los sociatas a denuncias por daño a un honor del que carecen.


----------



## ZetaJoy (11 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Lo que me extraña es que ni el tío Federico, ni el Luis del Pino, o el Inda, o el Alfonso Rojo, o alguno de sus becarios coño, se hayan dado de alta por aquí y aprovechando el anonimato que da el foro nos echen parrafada y opinión razonada.



Supongo que de la pandilla de Federico al menos Luis Herrero tendrá interés en el asunto. Su hermano es uno de los supuestos asesinados.


----------



## Peritta (11 Mar 2020)

ZetaJoy dijo:


> Supongo que de la pandilla de Federico al menos Luis Herrero tendrá interés en el asunto. Su hermano es uno de los supuestos asesinados.



El que murió en un accidente de coche muy oportuno fue su padre que era fiscal general y estaba investigando el asesinato de don Luis Carrero Blanco.
Era un cruce con amplia visibilidad y su coche fue arrollado por un camión. Ahora, y desde hace mucho, el cruce es a distinto nivel y yo, cuando paso por allí, suelo mascullar una oración entre dientes.

No sabía que un hermano del Luis Herrero saliera en los papeles del Mena porque no me he leído la lista de los nombres de las víctimas de la Fiscalía General de Cataluña, pero es que tampoco sé si está haciendo usté un chiste con el inexistente parentesco entre el Antonio y el Luis Herrero.
Bueno, ésto es porque soy mu desconfiao y por costumbre suelo leer entre líneas.

Sí, sigo sin haberme pasado por la web del Royuela, ahora estoy muy liado y si leo por allí no voy a poder escribir por aquí. Tampoco he visto los vídeos que habéis puesto (ya podíais haberos estirado con el teclado cabrones que ésto es un foro), salvo los de Royuela claro, y el de Gutierrez Mellado pero el de éste no dice nada que no sepamos y omite cosas que conocemos.
Sospecho que su presunto crimen, e insisto con lo de presunto porque sigo dudando si ésto es un fake mu gordo (37.000 fakes menos los originales que se haya quedado la juececilla ésa), sería un encargo de los masones y sus infinitas facciones, porque ésos son mu rencorosos y mu malos como para darle matarile a un abuelete de 83 años.

El General Bajito no les dejó pintarla y figurar por aquí en 40 años, aunque había masones en las catacumbas y supongo que maniobrarían en la sombra ya que es una sociedad secreta, pero como esta Tierra de Garbanzos se convirtió en un País de Porteras, si querían competir con otros tíos listos con gafas, lo tenían que hacer abiertamente y no con favores bajo cuerda y juego subterráneo como sucede ahora. De modo que la administración estaba exenta de pandillitas y camarillas.
Bueno, exenta no, pero ya se sabía quiénes cojeaban y de qué pata.

Bueno, pues ya ve usté, mesié: 45 años después de la muerte del General Bajito andan vengándose de sus restos.
Ya hay que ser rencoroso, ya.



Nada don @Bimmer, yo veo ahí los datos de 3.000 personas: 100 videos, 300.000 visitas total 3.000 mal contadas si algunos hemos visto un video más de una vez y otros no han llegado a ver ni dos minutos, pues entonces menos naturalmente.





Hoy es 11-M. Me cago en mi puta vida.

_____________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (11 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Nada don @Bimmer, yo veo ahí los datos de 3.000 personas: 100 videos, 300.000 visitas total 3.000 mal contadas si algunos hemos visto un video más de una vez y otros no han llegado a ver ni dos minutos, pues entonces menos naturalmente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Casi 7.000 suscriptores y solo de ayer a hoy ha habido un aumento de 30.000 reproducciones totales, están muy cerca de alcanzar el millón de reproducciones totales, poco a poco esto se va a mover, que pena que los "disidentes" como Inflovoger, Joan Planas y demás youtubers del estilo no se hagan eco.

Esta noche a las 22.00, el canal de Youtube : "La Guarida del Zorro", va a hablar del 11M, recomiendo su canal, tiene buenos vídeos y ha hablado del Expediente Royuela : 







Tigershark dijo:


> Están diciendo que los ultimos minutos del último programa de iker habla del caso royuela sin mencionarlo , dice que hay contradiciones ,que mejor pasar de todo y a otra cosa. Otro cobardeando en tablas.después tendrá la jeta de hablar de los niños , sinverguenza esa niña que acompañaba su padre tambien cuenta ,so hipócrita,




Los que han dicho eso no lo han entendido, lo que dice Iker es que cuando ha hablado de determinados temas, (Alcasser), ha llegado un punto en el que la mano que le da de comer le da un toque para que se esté quieto o de lo contrario que se despida de ganar pasta, también deja caer que el que llega a determinados puntos de algunos temas (por ejemplo salirse de la versión oficial de Alcasser o el 11M), le producen una muerte social = todos sus compañeros de profesión le dan de lado y desprestigian, ningún medio de comunicación le contrata, etc etc.

Esto que dijo en Twitter es una prueba de ello, se tiene que hacer el gilipollas porque a poco que dé algo de cancha a temas como el Expediente Royuela, le cortan el grifo del dinero y lo matan socialmente.



En caliente me defraudó pero ahora que lo pienso en frío lo entiendo perfectamente. ¿Un tío que gana millones de euros haciendo lo que más le gusta, va a dejar de ganarlos y a dejar de vivir de lo que le gusta a cuenta de intentar hacerse el héroe en la sociedad de mierda que tenemos? 

Iker no es idealista como nosotros, ha asumido que el ser humano es individualista y egoísta, yo me di cuenta por completo con el hilo que abrí de la paliza en el metro de Barcelona, idealista e iluso de mí, esperaba conseguir justicia para la víctima, lo único que conseguí fueron comentarios de gente quejándose y otros tantos que no sé ni calificarlos como por ejemplo : "Estos libres y los de la Arandina 38 años de cárcel".

8 páginas alcanzó el hilo y más de 6.000 visitas pero la cosa se quedó en nada por lo que toda esa gente que no ha movido un dedo por ese caso, si les sucede a ellos no les queda otra que JODERSE porque en su día podían haber hecho algo para que ese tipo de actos no vuelvan a suceder pero decidieron mirar para otro lado porque no les pasó a ellos.

Esto del Expediente Royuela es lo mismo, como a la mayoría de la gente no le ha sucedido pues pasan por completo, hasta que les pase a ellos y es en ese momento en el que querrán que la gente les haga caso y ayuden, el gran problema que tenemos en esta sociedad es que no hay empatía por el prójimo, carecemos de ética y valores, vivimos en el más absoluto egoísmo de que los demás se jodan mientras no me pase a mi, seguramente siempre haya sido así y no sea solo cosa de la actual sociedad.

Emilio Duró dijo algo así en una conferencia : "Los que estamos aquí somos los más cobardes, nuestros ancestros fueron los cobardes que huyeron de las guerras con tal de salvar su pellejo, los valientes no sobreviven, los cobardes sí".


----------



## Alméras (11 Mar 2020)

ZetaJoy dijo:


> Supongo que de la pandilla de Federico al menos Luis Herrero tendrá interés en el asunto. Su hermano es uno de los supuestos asesinados.



Que Antonio Herrero Lima no era hermano de Luís Herrero Tejedor, aunque se conocieron en el colegio


----------



## Alméras (11 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Casi 7.000 suscriptores y solo de ayer a hoy ha habido un aumento de 30.000 reproducciones totales, están muy cerca de alcanzar el millón de reproducciones totales, poco a poco esto se va a mover, que pena que los "disidentes" como Inflovoger, Joan Planas y demás youtubers del estilo no se hagan eco.
> 
> Esta noche a las 22.00, el canal de Youtube : "La Guarida del Zorro", va a hablar del 11M, recomiendo su canal, tiene buenos vídeos y ha hablado del Expediente Royuela :
> 
> ...



No dice qué 3 cosas en concreto para que la peña pueda comprobar...
Nos toma por tontos este señor...


----------



## ZetaJoy (11 Mar 2020)

Alméras dijo:


> Que Antonio Herrero Lima no era hermano de Luís Herrero Tejedor, aunque se conocieron en el colegio



Gracias por la corrección. Toda la vida he creído que eran hermanos.

Pongo el vídeo del Expediente Royuela sobre la eliminación de Antonio Herrero:


----------



## Tigershark (11 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Casi 7.000 suscriptores y solo de ayer a hoy ha habido un aumento de 30.000 reproducciones totales, están muy cerca de alcanzar el millón de reproducciones totales, poco a poco esto se va a mover, que pena que los "disidentes" como Inflovoger, Joan Planas y demás youtubers del estilo no se hagan eco.
> 
> Esta noche a las 22.00, el canal de Youtube : "La Guarida del Zorro", va a hablar del 11M, recomiendo su canal, tiene buenos vídeos y ha hablado del Expediente Royuela :
> 
> ...



Bueno basicamente dice lo mismo en el video que hay contradiciones y chin pum , este se ha marcado un abogado contra la demagogia , no me quiero meter mucho que el tema apesta pero encima digo que es mentira y me quedo tan ancho , me recuerda a las que abortan y se abrazan al discurso de la izmierda que dice que los fetos no son humanos para sentirse más aliviados.

Iker ha demostrado ser un cobarde y encima desprestigia a una familia que está luchando por la muerte de un familiar ,le niegas la ayuda, les escupes a la cara y encima cuando te vas gritas a los cuatro vientos que todo lo que dicen es mentira , iker que sé que lees burbuja tu discursito del salvador de la humanidad ya no cuela , y claro ahora pensarás que hago yo pues he hecho un video en mi modesto canal que lleva más de 10.000 visitas sobre el caso royuela , casualmente llevo una semana sin poder subir videos por odio a no se quien. IKER ERES UN DESGRACIAO porque eres muy consciente de todo , dedicate al RETROPES que no das pa más.


----------



## Peritta (12 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> "Los que estamos aquí somos los más cobardes, nuestros ancestros fueron los cobardes que huyeron de las guerras con tal de salvar su pellejo, los valientes no sobreviven, los cobardes sí".



Un cobarde vale para dos batallas decía el cuñao de Sun-Tzu.

Ná, 5.000 visitas tiene el Youtube del Zorro ése y encima el video no me ha gustado, habla de los Royuela y no del Mena, o mejor dicho, de la Fiscalía General de Cataluña ya que los asesinatos habían empezado con el fiscal Villarejo (no confundir con el comisario ahora encarcelado y que debe de tener un zulo bien grande de información por ahí escondido... o varios).

Yo es que me temo que la cosa está peor y que la de Cataluña* no es la única fiscalía o juzgado que maneja una o varias bandas de charlies y sicarios. Estas cosas también las puede llevar un juez, no tiene por qué ser necesariamente fiscal, que los que tenemos memoria aún nos acordamos de los pretorianos de don Baltasar.

Joer, y yo que me creía que el juez Garzón tenía tanto predicamentio entre los guardias porque les daba permisos para registar locales e intervenir teléfonos sin ponerles pegas. Jua, jua, jua. Qué ingenuo soy.


(*) Asòmesusté don @Arístides, que ésto no es una competición entre Madrid y Barcelona a ver qué ciudad tiene mayor delincuencia y ocupa el primer lugar en las estadísticas.
Asómesusté también don @Nico para que vea en qué manos está la Madre Patria y si quiere devolvernos las guasas que seguramente le haríamos a cuenta del caso Nisman aquí tiene sitio para devolvernos las chuflas, que encajaremos con deportividad o resignación cristiana.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (12 Mar 2020)

Hoy alertadigital publica un interesante artículo bajo el título,* "YO NO OLVIDO" sobre el 11 -M, *que describe la corrupción en las fuerzas de seguridad del estado y servicios de inteligencia, es de tal magnitud y escándalo como lo es el Expediente Royuela, esto es peor que una dictadura porque no solo eliminan a todos los que molestan y se matan a inocentes a mansalva, a todo eso hay que añadir la mentira qrandiosa a la que estamos sometidos, es un poco tocho pero vale la pena leerlo, os lo dejo,

"Ángel Manuel González Fernández.- (Sentencia 212/2008 del Juzgado de 1.ª Instancia Nº. 56 de Madrid. Fundamentos Jurídicos. Quinto:
“Igualmente, opinar que el 11 M se engendró muy probablemente en el seno o al menos en el regazo del Estado (…) es hipótesis protegida por la libertad de expresión, aunque a algunos les pueda parecer sorprendente y disparatada y a otros, por el contrario, factible dado el antecedente del llamado caso Gal. Y el instar a las autoridades competentes una investigación para determinar si se ha producido alguna infracción o actuación delictiva entra también dentro del ámbito de la libertad de expresión”).

Para tratar este tema antes hay que tener claras dos realidades.

Una realidad es que, si los 192 asesinados se levantaran de sus tumbas y como una sola voz nos gritasen a todos el nombre y apellidos de los que idearon, planificaron y ejecutaron la masacre del 11-M, el porqué lo hicieron y cómo lo llevaron a cabo descubriéndonos hasta los más mínimos detalles, pues así todo, habría no cientos o miles sino millones de personas que no les creerían. Y eso no sería nada nuevo (Lc 16: 27-31 y Jn 11: 17, 25-26, 39, 43-44. 12: 9-11), pues se trata del fanatismo religioso o laico; es decir, se trata de la patología de una mente deformada y deformante.
Y la otra realidad es simplemente un recordatorio, y es que la masacre del 11-M está dentro de lo que se conoce y denomina “secretos de Estado”; es decir, que existe un límite a la investigación de esos casos, una línea invisible que nadie puede traspasar, y como haciéndonos un favor a modo de advertencia se nos dice con toda naturalidad: “Algunas cosas es mejor que no se sepan nunca”. Y quien lo afirma es un antiguo general y ex director de los servicios secretos españoles, Andrés Cassinello Pérez: El País.com, 18 de mayo de 2008.

El 11 de marzo de 2010 «coincidiendo con el sexto aniversario de la matanza de Madrid, el Rey recibió en el Palacio de la Zarzuela a los representantes de las tres asociaciones que agrupan a víctimas de los atentados de Madrid. El momento más sorprendente se vivió cuando algunos de los presentes manifestaron sus dudas acerca de la posibilidad de que el 11-M hubiera sido un crimen de estado y le dijeron a don Juan Carlos que lo que querían, en definitiva, era conocer toda la verdad acerca de aquellos atentados que continúan sin esclarecerse. En ese momento, el Rey, ni corto ni perezoso, les contestó: «Pues lo lleváis crudo. ¡A mí todavía me ocultan cosas del 23-F!». Las víctimas presentes en la reunión no daban crédito a lo que acababan de oír»: Libertad Digital.com, 14 de febrero de 2011.

Semejante respuesta de Juan Carlos Borbón Borbón recuerda a la que su admirado Rodríguez el necrófilo dio a la víctima del terrorismo María Jesús Rodríguez madre de Irene Villa: «Cuando le dije que se pusiera en mi lugar me dijo: «estoy ya en tu lugar porque a mí me han matado a mi abuelo»: Periodista Digital.com, 20 de febrero de 2006.
Si en España hubiera justicia -que no la hay- y si todos, todos, fuéramos iguales ante la ley -que no es verdad-, Juan Carlos Borbón Borbón podría ser citado ante un juez como testigo y seguramente saldría como imputado: por lo que no quiere saber cuando debería y podría saberlo, o por todo lo que sabe y dice que no sabe. (El ex presidente del Gobierno, el socialista Felipe González Márquez y el caso GAL:

«Él sabía que la mejor forma de defenderse era atacando, advirtiendo que no estaba dispuesto a recorrer solo ese vía crucis, y que si el nuevo Gobierno tenía la intención de utilizar a la Justicia para sentarle en el banquillo, estaba decidido a llevarse a unos cuantos por delante, empezando por uno muy principal: Su Majestad el Rey. Los mensajes de Felipe, con su implícita carga de profundidad, causaron gran conmoción en Zarzuela. El riesgo de que el personaje, sintiéndose amenazado por el caso GAL, tirara de la manta llevándose por delante todo el edificio constitucional no podía ser obviado. El entorno del Monarca -sin duda el más asustado- estaba, sin embargo, convencido de que el ex presidente jamás realizaría 
una declaración comprometedora contra la Corona, aunque sí haría todas las maniobras previas necesarias para no llegar a sentarse en el banquillo, incluyendo, por supuesto, la advertencia de que también el Rey estaba al corriente de lo ocurrido»: Jesús Cacho. El negocio de la libertad. Madrid, 1999, pp. 379, 383 y 384).En definitiva en este caso del 11-M como en todos, no hay que ser ni optimistas ni pesimistas, simplemente hay que ser realistas, porque la verdad de todo, incluida también la verdad sobre la masacre del 11-M, la sabremos el Día del Juicio Final.
Con el magnicidio de Luis Carrero Blanco el 20 de diciembre de 1973 quedaron claramente al descubierto dos cosas.

Una, que existía –y existe- toda una red tendida en todos los estamentos de la sociedad española, formada por militares, guardias civiles, policías, empresarios, políticos, profesionales del Derecho, médicos forenses, profesionales de los medios de comunicación, y terroristas filtrados y controlados por los servicios secretos españoles y servicios secretos extranjeros. (Hace unos años un conocido escritor religioso y sacerdote, cuando él sabía por el cáncer que padecía que tenía los días contados –dijo que le quedaba unos meses de vida y acertó-, confesó que había trabajado para el Mossad, y que un jesuita le había querido reclutar con un buen sueldo para la CIA).

La otra cosa es que de ese magnicidio transformado después en cuento, alguien extrajo enseñanzas para el futuro sobre cómo sería el comportamiento ético y moral y el grado de abyección al que podrían llegar los españoles: si se tragan ese cuento se lo tragarán todo. Acertó.

El Sindicato Unificado de Policía (SUP). SUP.es, el 22 de diciembre de 2011 escribe: “11-M teoría de la conspiración. Hemos dicho muchas veces, que no creemos en la “teoría de la conspiración”. La teoría de la conspiración es la que empezó señalando a ETA como autora de los atentados y luego evolucionó para dejarla en una mezcolanza donde ETA, políticos del PSOE, policías (cientos de ellos de información, seguridad ciudadana, UIPs, TEDAX, etc.) espías, guardias civiles… se habían “complotado” para cambiar el Gobierno del PP por el del PSOE”. (Y más ampliamente, 9 de diciembre de 2011: Los atentados del 11-M y la «teoría de la conspiración»).

Hay que reconocer que es un buen resumen de la “teoría de la conspiración”, lo grave es que quien lo afirma no son “contadores de nubes” sino policías. No quiero perder mucho tiempo, miren ustedes, tengo ante mí la portada de El País del 11 de marzo de 2004: Matanza de ETA en Madrid. Más, declaraciones del comunista Gaspar Llamazares: «La barbarie nazi cometida por ETA”. Más, el socialista José Bono: “ETA es capaz de hacer esto porque es lo único que sabe hacer”. Más, el secesionista vasco Juan José Ibarretxe: “ETA ha pretendido dinamitar la democracia, y que la gente pueda expresarse en libertad”. Y más, el socialista y aspirante al gobierno José Luis Rodríguez: “Estamos ante el atentado más horrendo que haya cometido nunca ETA”. ¿Saben los señores policías del SUP quiénes sabían –no creían, SABÍAN- que no había sido la banda asesina y secesionista de izquierdas ETA la que había cometido la masacre? pues la propia ETA por medio de su portavoz “el Gordo”, y también lo sabían los servicios secretos estadounidenses y franceses –entre otros y que sepamos- que tuvieron el detalle de informar a sus correspondientes autoridades.

Miren ustedes señores policías del SUP y todos los que piensen, opinen y suscriban lo que ustedes afirman, me es indiferente que me tachen de “conspiranoico” o de paranoico que viene a ser lo mismo, eso no es lo que me importa porque lo que importa de verdad es lo siguiente. Carlos Alberto Estévez Vaamonde y Francisco Mármol Moreno escribieron un libro en 1998 titulado Carrero, las razones ocultas de un asesinato, del que transcribo literalmente las páginas 215 y 217:
“El mismo día y a la misma hora que el presidente Carrero Blanco fue asesinado, muy cerca de él y sin él saberlo se encontraba un coche camuflado ocupado por agentes de la Unidad Operativa de la “Segunda Bis”, perteneciente al Alto Estado Mayor. Cuando el coche de Carrero salta por los aires en la calle Claudio Coello, la unidad de inteligencia recibe la orden de volver a su centro de operaciones y no hacer acto de presencia en la zona, y cuando los integrantes de ese equipo cruzaron la puerta del centro de Operaciones Especiales comentan: “Nos lo hemos llevado puesto. 

Menudo agujero hemos hecho”. Estas palabras que se presentan a pocas interpretaciones han sido recogidas literalmente de quien nos lo han contado, alguien que se encontraba en ese lugar en aquel momento.
Recientemente otro militar implicado en el intento de golpe del 23-F, el comandante Ricardo Pardo Zancada, quien también estaba en aquellas fechas en el SECED a las órdenes de San Martín, en la presentación de su libro 23-F. La pieza que faltaba aseguró que el transcurso del consejo de guerra de Campamento “sonó como un trallazo cuando el comandante Cortina (de los Servicios Operativos Especiales del CESID), al ser preguntado por la presencia de coches de los servicios aquella tarde en las inmediaciones de Congreso, respondió: “También el día del asesinato de Carrero había coches en la calle”. Tras esta declaración que sonaba a clara amenaza, ningún miembro del Tribunal siguió insistiendo en el tema. Cortina resultó absuelto ante el asombro de todos.

En las preguntas que presenta el letrado Rogelio García Villalonga, en el consejo de guerra de Campamento para juzgar los hechos acaecidos el 23 de febrero de 1981, postulado en nombre de su defendido, el comandante de Infantería José Luis Cortina Prieto, en el punto número quinto repite esta misma cuestión relativa al asesinato de Carrero Blanco. La pregunta textual es la siguiente: “Diga cómo es cierto, sabe y le consta que ha sido frecuente el hecho de que vehículos del personal perteneciente al organismo al que está adscrito hayan coincidido con acontecimientos de tan suma gravedad como los del asesinato del almirante Carrero Blanco o del atentado contra el general Esquivias”. ¿Qué hacían realmente aquellos coches cerca del lugar del atentado? ¿Se trata de una casualidad más? ¿Por qué nunca se ha explicado este hecho? Y ¿por qué lo saca a relucir el comandante Cortina en el juicio de Campamento, sabiendo como sabe cuáles fueron los comentarios, cuando menos equívocos, de sus agentes al regresar al centro aquella mañana del 20 de diciembre de 1973? Y otra cuestión más, ¿por qué no acudieron a la calle Claudio Coello cuando sonó la terrible explosión? ¿No hubiera sido más lógico, tratándose de unos agentes de operaciones especiales, que, al menos, por simple curiosidad, se hubieran interesado por lo que sucedía? ¿Qué tiene que ver el 23-F con el asesinato de Carrero? ¿Se trata de un capítulo más de esa todavía no suficientemente aclarada transición política?».

Y como nada más creo necesario añadir paso a las dos claves.

*Primera clave: Jorge Dezcallar Mazarredo*
Este sujeto era el máximo responsable de los servicios secretos españoles, pues era el director del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia cuando ocurrió la masacre del 11-M.

Este sujeto afirmó en su comparecencia ante esa mascarada denominada Comisión Parlamentaria del 11-M, “que el servicio secreto estuvo un poco fuera de juego, estábamos fuera de la investigación”: El País.com, 19 de julio de 2004. Y hasta se permitió hacerse el gracioso y echarse unas sonrisitas al comparar su situación con “aquello de Claudia Schiffer: ¿para qué lo quieres hacer si no lo puedes contar?”: El Mundo.es, 19 de julio de 2004.
a) ¿Quién aconsejó, influyó u ordenó que ese sujeto fuese nombrado embajador de España en Marruecos desde el año 1997 al 2001?
b) ¿Quién aconsejó, influyó u ordenó que ese sujeto pasase de la embajada de España en Marruecos a ocupar el mando y la dirección de los servicios secretos españoles, el CNI?
c) ¿Quién aconsejó, influyó u ordenó que ese sujeto fuese sacado del CNI después del 11-M para blindarle con la inmunidad nombrándole unos meses después –en junio- embajador de España en el Vaticano?
d) ¿Quién aconsejó, influyó u ordenó que ese sujeto pasase de la embajada en el Vaticano a ocupar un alto cargo directivo en Repsol?
e) ¿Quién aconsejó, influyó u ordenó que ese sujeto saliese de Repsol para volver a blindarle con la inmunidad al ser nombrado embajador en Washington en julio de 2008?
Creo que con esto queda demostrado que no fueron los asesinos de ETA ni los moritos del Lavapiés quienes apadrinaron, promocionaron y protegieron al sujeto Jorge Dezcallar Mazarredo. Y lo que resulta evidente es que, el padrino, promotor y protector de ese sujeto es el planificador o uno de los planificadores del 11-M.

*MÁS PREMIOS PARA LOS DEL CNI…*
«Elena Sánchez Blanco, que ingresó en el entonces Centro Superior de Información para la Defensa (Cesid) en 1983, irá destinada a uno de los puestos más relevantes del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia (CNI): jefa de la delegación en Washington y, como tal, interlocutora con la CIA y los demás servicios de inteligencia estadounidenses»: El País.com, 3 de agosto de 2012].
Segunda clave: La desaparición del cadáver del policía Francisco Javier Torronteras Gadea: Los Intocables.
Francisco Javier Torronteras Gadea fue el subinspector GEO (Grupo Especial de Operaciones) que dirigió las fuerzas policiales encargadas de intervenir en el piso de Leganés, Madrid, el día 3 de abril de 2004.

Uno de los vecinos de ese piso, tabique con tabique, era un policía que se dedicaba a las labores de información, lo que quiere decir es que ese piso donde se alojaban los supuestos terroristas islamistas estuvo en todo momento controlado por la policía.

El piso de los supuestos terroristas islamistas sufrió una explosión y dentro se encontraron siete cadáveres de los supuestos terroristas. Como consecuencia de la explosión, un objeto impactó en el policía y jefe de la operación Francisco Javier Torronteras Gadea, resultando muerto en el acto. Al día siguiente 4 de abril, su cadáver fue colocado en un nicho del Cementerio Sur de Madrid.

a) El enterramiento estuvo controlado en todo momento por la policía, y por expreso deseo de la familia el acto se celebró en la más estricta intimidad.

b) El nicho donde fue colocado el ataúd carecía de identidad alguna y solamente en su placa de mármol figuraba el número 80.

El 19 de abril varios individuos se dirigieron al nicho, y con un pico sin mango o palanqueta y una pala, sacaron el féretro con el cadáver dentro y lo colocaron en una carretilla que también habían llevado. El lugar donde estaba el nicho era una zona visible, por lo que trasladaron en la carretilla la caja con el cadáver a unos 700 metros, a una zona más resguardada de posibles testigos y a 15 metros de la tapia del cementerio. A continuación, rociaron el féretro y el cadáver con gasolina que también habían llevado y prendieron fuego.

1º. El nicho donde fue colocado el féretro con el cadáver sólo lo conocían sus familiares y algunos policías.

2º. Los individuos que extrajeron el féretro, quitaron mediante un pico o palanqueta la placa de mármol y la volvieron a colocar como estaba, no querían que nadie sospechase que se había extraído el cadáver.

3º. Lo ocurrido en el cementerio no fue un acto espontáneo sino estudiado y planificado. Los individuos parece que conocían los horarios y las rondas de los vigilantes del cementerio, y se presentaron allí con el material que necesitaban: pico o palanca, pala, carretilla y gasolina.

4º. Que los individuos transportasen el ataúd con el cadáver 700 metros y a 15 metros de la tapia del cementerio han hecho sospechar a algunos, que lo que pretendían esos individuos era llevarse el cadáver, y que como no pudieron por alguna razón decidieron quemarle.

5º. Pero lo que parece más probable, es que después de sacar el cadáver del nicho, buscaran una zona resguardada de posibles testigos y cerca de la tapia para una pronta escapada en caso de peligro, y con la gasolina que habían llevado rociaron el féretro y el cadáver prendieron fuego y saltaron la tapia.

Los vigilantes del cementerio vieron el humo y avisaron a la policía, la policía acudió y después se identificó el cadáver calcinado por el fuego como el del policía Gadea.

El propósito que llevaron a esos individuos al Cementerio Sur de Madrid era hacer desaparecer el cadáver del policía Gadea, objetivo que consiguieron pues al día siguiente los restos del cadáver fueron incinerados.

El cadáver de Francisco Javier Torronteras Gadea fue reducido a cenizas y al silencio; pero precisamente ese silencio se unió al tiempo para formar una reveladora realidad, a la que no hay que llamar ni confundir con la incompetencia sino que se trata de encubridora complicidad: “El Ministerio del Interior ha dado a la resolución de este caso la máxima prioridad. El propio ministro, José Antonio Alonso, ha mostrado su interés por que sea resuelto cuanto antes y así se lo ha hecho saber a los mandos policiales”: La Vanguardia, 21 de abril de 2004, p. 24: nada.

Los socialistas responsables que han pasado por el Ministerio del Interior han manifestado alguna vez y en pocas palabras, que el asunto iba a resolverse en unos pocos días: nada.

La última vez que públicamente se hizo mención del caso fue el director general de la Policía y Guardia Civil, el socialista Joan Mesquida Ferrando, que con motivo de su visita al cuartel de Guadalajara del Grupo Especial de Operaciones (GEO), grupo al que perteneció Francisco Javier Torronteras Gadea, el socialista afirmó, que se “está siguiendo una línea muy sólida de investigación que puede producir resultados de forma breve”: El Decano.es, 5 de abril de 2008. Días después, el 14 de abril ese socialista dejaba su cargo y era nombrado Secretario de Estado de Turismo.

Han pasado los años y nada.Nada, silencio total de los cómplices encubridores socialistas. Silencio total de los incompetentes y cobardes tontos lelos del Partido Popular. Y silencio total en esta abyecta España.

En definitiva: ¿quiénes eran esos individuos a los que les ordenaron la misión de hacer desaparecer el cadáver del policía Gadea? yo les llamo Los Intocables. ¿Y quién ordenó esa misión a esos individuos? ¿Y quién protegió y sigue protegiendo a Los Intocables?
Del magnicidio de Luis Carrero Blanco transformado después en cuento, alguien extrajo enseñanzas para el futuro sobre cómo sería el comportamiento ético y moral y a qué grado de abyección podrían llegar los españoles: si se tragan ese cuento se lo tragarán todo. Acertó."


Yo no olvido: dos claves que conducen a la verdad de la masacre terrorista del 11 de marzo de 2004



















​


----------



## Bimmer (12 Mar 2020)

Os cuento, me ha dado un aire y me he liado a spamear el Expediente Royuela en Twitter, concretamente la entrevista que más visitas tiene y que luego dejaré, ayer por la noche dicha entrevista tenía 78.000 y pico reproducciones, tras spamear a saco por la noche y esta mañana ese vídeo, ahora mismo supera las 80.000 reproducciones, lo alarmante es que ni dios me ha hecho caso, ni me han respondido ni han dado RT al tweet ni like ni nada, pero por lo menos me he asegurado que un total de más de 1.000 personas han visto los tweets (sale la cifra exacta en cada tweet de las veces que ha sido visto).

Debido a la deriva que ha cogido este hilo, estoy pensando en abrir otro hilo exclusivamente para el que quiera ir más allá que solo comentar, para eso ya tenemos este.

El hilo consistiría en hacer propuestas y organizarnos para hacer algo, por ejemplo en el caso de petar las redes sociales del Expediente Royuela, quedar varios grupos a determinadas horas para spamear a saco el Expediente Royuela, por ejemplo este vídeo que es el más completo y el que más visitas tiene : 



La idea es compartir esa entrevista y el canal de los Royuela por las redes sociales de las FCSE con una breve explicación del tema, y ya que estamos compartimos también por las cuentas de los "disidentes" que conozcamos, canales de Youtube, etc etc.

Decidme qué opináis al respecto, recordad que para tener poder hay que organizarse, si no nos organizamos no somos nadie.


----------



## Peritta (12 Mar 2020)

Mu largo el texto don @Debunker. Piense en los lectores caramba, no creo que se lo haya leído nadie. Lo único que he aprendido ahí, que no supiera, era que era el Torronteras quien dirigía el comando de asalto al piso aquél de Leganés. Pensaba que era uno más don Tomás.

Comando que era el de reserva. Que tengo entendido que los que estaban de servicio ese día andaban por ahí en Andalucía, o no sédònde, y tuvieron que llamar al Torronteras con muchas prisas.
Tantas que para el asalto se les olvidó tomar la cámara tomavistas, que para entonces ya se habían inventado y las usaban nuestros guardias,,, bueno, agentes, que parece que es más, y es rumor que iban poco menos que de paisano y no forrados de acero y kevlar,

que es como se suelen hacer estas cosas.

-Joer, casi me pringo. -Especulo yo que diría el jefe del otro comando de los GEO que estaría de servicio.

Sí, a la versión oficial del 11-M que nos han contado no le hacen falta aliens, porque ya le hacemos hasta chistes.


Guapo el 2º video don @Tigershark pero no tiene ni 500 visitas. Visitas ¡eh!, visualizaciones supongo que menos. Joer qué triste.

No tengo Tv y no sé mu bien quién puñetas es el Iker Jimenez éste que tanto prestigio tiene en el Burbuja. A mí me parece un presentador televisivo y ná más.


___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (12 Mar 2020)

Este es de los buenos, de los que tira por tierra que sean unos actores, en el que Royuela padre se pone la corbata para decir unas cuantas frases memorables, y dejar algún recadito.


----------



## Bimmer (12 Mar 2020)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Este es de los buenos, de los que tira por tierra que sean unos actores, en el que Royuela padre se pone la corbata para decir unas cuantas frases memorables, y dejar algún recadito.



El vídeo que más me ha gustado hasta el momento porque el pique que tienen padre e hijo desde el minuto 8:15 no deja lugar a dudas de que todo esto es real, están tardando en pedir perdón los que en este hilo han hecho de abogado del diablo.

Estoy con Santiago, si no hay justicia no queda otra que publicar toda la mierda de la vida privada de la gente implicada en el caso, hay que ir a joder al máximo a los criminales.


----------



## Uritorco (12 Mar 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Hoy alertadigital publica un interesante artículo bajo el título,* "YO NO OLVIDO" sobre el 11 -M, *que describe la corrupción en las fuerzas de seguridad del estado y servicios de inteligencia, es de tal magnitud y escándalo como lo es el Expediente Royuela, esto es peor que una dictadura porque no solo eliminan a todos los que molestan y se matan a inocentes a mansalva, a todo eso hay que añadir la mentira qrandiosa a la que estamos sometidos, es un poco tocho pero vale la pena leerlo, os lo dejo,
> 
> "Ángel Manuel González Fernández.- (Sentencia 212/2008 del Juzgado de 1.ª Instancia Nº. 56 de Madrid. Fundamentos Jurídicos. Quinto:
> “Igualmente, opinar que el 11 M se engendró muy probablemente en el seno o al menos en el regazo del Estado (…) es hipótesis protegida por la libertad de expresión, aunque a algunos les pueda parecer sorprendente y disparatada y a otros, por el contrario, factible dado el antecedente del llamado caso Gal. Y el instar a las autoridades competentes una investigación para determinar si se ha producido alguna infracción o actuación delictiva entra también dentro del ámbito de la libertad de expresión”).
> ...



​Hay que recordar tambien que la mujer de Jorge Dezcallar, Pilar Lopez-Chicheri, estaba emparentada con la familia Rothschild a traves de su primo el economista Gustavo Bauer Lopez-Chicheri. Ademas, Dezcallar fue coautor en 1993 de un libro titulado "Racismo y xenofobia, busqueda de las raices", que fue publicado por la Fundacion Marc Rich, cuyo director general era Avner Azulay, ex jefe del Mossad israeli. Estoy por asegurar igualmente que Dezcallar es mason como lo han sido la mayoria de los hombres que han estado al frente del espionaje español.


----------



## Bimmer (12 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Os cuento, me ha dado un aire y me he liado a spamear el Expediente Royuela en Twitter, concretamente la entrevista que más visitas tiene y que luego dejaré, ayer por la noche dicha entrevista tenía 78.000 y pico reproducciones, tras spamear a saco por la noche y esta mañana ese vídeo, ahora mismo supera las 80.000 reproducciones, lo alarmante es que ni dios me ha hecho caso, ni me han respondido ni han dado RT al tweet ni like ni nada, pero por lo menos me he asegurado que un total de más de 1.000 personas han visto los tweets (sale la cifra exacta en cada tweet de las veces que ha sido visto).
> 
> Debido a la deriva que ha cogido este hilo, estoy pensando en abrir otro hilo exclusivamente para el que quiera ir más allá que solo comentar, para eso ya tenemos este.
> 
> ...



Tenemos más poder del que creemos, para tenerlo hay que organizarse, uno de los acusados en el Expediente Royuela es Kike Sarasola, acaba de publicar un tweet que está teniendo mucha repercusión, miles de personas lo están compartiendo, si todos los que hemos comentado en este hilo acribillamos ese tweet a poner vídeos y comentarios del Expediente Royuela, serían miles de personas las que lo conocerían, y el propio Sarasola lo vería por lo que en caso de ser inocente no le quedaría otra que querellarse contra los Royuela, en caso de no querellarse dará indicios de que es culpable y miles de personas serán testigo de ello...



Fijaros la imagen que trata de dar, alguien que no conozca el Expediente Royuela y la implicación de Sarasola en el entramado, pensará que es muy buena persona y casi un Dios, cuando todo apunta a que es un jodido psicópata criminal, es el mejor momento para organizarnos y compartir el Expediente Royuela en ese tweet.

Soy consciente de que necesitamos a un líder carismático que contagie las ganas de hacer algo, a mí no me habéis hecho ni caso porque no tengo el don, en el momento en el que salga un líder iremos todos detrás de él, o eso espero porque de lo contrario, de resignarnos ante este caso e incluso normalizarlo, seremos unos auténticos fracasados el resto de nuestros días. ¡Ánimo!


----------



## Tigershark (12 Mar 2020)

Canal colombiano hace una entrevista a Santiago Royuela.


----------



## Incorrezto (13 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Fijaros la imagen que trata de dar, alguien que no conozca el Expediente Royuela y la implicación de Sarasola en el entramado, pensará que es muy buena persona y casi un Dios, cuando todo apunta a que es un jodido psicópata criminal, es el mejor momento para organizarnos y compartir el Expediente Royuela en ese tweet.



yo pienso que como va a tener el hotel vacio dos o tres meses quiere clientes pacientes y que el estado, tu y yo, les paguemos la habitacion.


----------



## Peritta (13 Mar 2020)

El Sarasola éste ¿no era de la mafia rosa?.

-No, no pongas a los colombianos junto a los concejales.

Lo de mafia rosa se lo oí decir al tío Federico cuando estaba el Gallardón de alcalde de Madrid, y lo de los colombianos también, que debió ser algún micrófono que se quedaría abierto. Ahora mismo no me acuerdo de cuál era el sarao que organizaban en el que querían proteger, o por lo menos no escandalizar, a los colombianos.

Joer, qué mala es la memoria coño. Si fuera buena lo íbamos a flippar.

No don @Bimmer, no tenemos poder ninguno, somos los mismos cuatro gatillos de siempre, no tiene sentido organizarse porque _semos_ mu pocos.
Además quienes escogen la pastilla azul no van a querer que se les despierte. Y lo estamos viendo incluso en este triste foro de descreídos.

¿Miles de personas en el tuite del Kike Sarasola?. Amos no joda. Si quiere hacer la guasa use los nombres de las víctimas a las que presuntamente mandó matar, todo mu presuntamente ¿eh?, y que no me se alboroten los de delitos telemáticos, pero lo más probable es que le bloquee los comentarios. 

¿Un lider dice usté al final de su posta?. ¿Con la de demagogos y vendedores de embelecos que padecemos?. Jua, jua, jua. Miedo me da. Y si encima tienen que opinar las mujeres seguro que será un guaperas sin muchas luces.

No. De momento me quedo con un lider bajito y con voz de pito, cuerposcombro y nuncafollista, flanders y beato, ...y mayormente porque está. Fijo que no va a enchufar a cuñaos ni a paniaguaos, ni va a ser vulnerable al halago ni nos va a dar el coñazo con discursos pelmas.


______________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (13 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> El Sarasola éste ¿no era de la mafia rosa?.
> 
> -No, no pongas a los colombianos junto a los concejales.
> 
> ...





renko dijo:


> No se si os suena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bimmer (14 Mar 2020)

Tenemos muchísimo poder, el que tenga Twitter lo estará comprobando, miles de personas colaborando y organizadas haciendo algo : Recomendando no salir de casa por lo del coronavirus.

Bien es cierto que lo hacen porque han sido manipuladas por los medios de comunicación creando alarmismo y usando la psicología de masas, pero ahí está la gente organizada por una causa.

Y hablando del coronavirus, aquí os dejo un hilo de obligada lectura para el que quiera estar informado :



Resumen del hilo : Wow sorpresa, los amos del mundo haciendo sus picias de siempre.

Tenían que meter una crisis financiera y la han acabado metiendo con esto del coronavirus, para los que llevan siglos siendo poderosos esto es su hobby, modificar la vida de la gente, de paso esto sirve para acercar el gobierno único mundial el cuál está previsto para ser instaurado en el 2030, la Agenda 2030 es la tapadera.

Con esto del Expediente Royuela es igual, nos tenemos que organizar de una puta vez, si no lo hacemos nosotros, no lo van a hacer los insensatos que han visto este hilo y no se han dignado ni a comentar.

Poneros en la piel de las víctimas, empatizar con ellas, quizá el día de mañana vosotros mismos podáis ser las próximas víctimas de esas organizaciones criminales que dirigen el Estado Español, poneros por ejemplo en el lugar de los familiares del hombre que fue asesinado por denunciar a un socio que tenía, este socio denunciado creo que es un importante abogado e hijo de un pez gordo que mandó asesinar al denunciante.

Es simple, hay que hacer justicia, los que hemos comentado en este hilo excepto los especímenes que han hecho de abogados del diablo de manera exagerada y ridícula, somos grandes, este hilo tiene más de 100 mil visitas y hemos sido un ínfimo porcentaje de ese número de visitas los que hemos estado aquí dando la importancia que requiere el tema y aportando nuestro granito de arena para intentar que se haga justicia, que no decaiga el ánimo.


----------



## Peritta (14 Mar 2020)

Este hilo tiene 300.000 visitas señor, éso son 150 visitas/posta y de ese orden será el número de usuarios y visitantes que siguen este hilo. Pero que sepa que somos los mismos todas las veces. No se haga cocos.

Sí, si nos leerá el becario de delitos telemáticos, recluta si es de la Guardia Civil, y si no ha empezado ya a dudar de sus mandos y a desconfiar de sus compañeros cerca le va a andar. Y ya pueden cambiar periódicamente de becario o de recluta, que a poco que nos lea se nos hace burbujo

pasiempre.

Abogado del diablo es una figura del derecho canónico cuya misión es cuestionar el milagro atribuido a un santo. Ésos a los que critica y que tengo en el ignore, y ni los sufro ni los padezco, son putos trolls que intentan desviar la atención y la temática del hilo, ésos no hacían de abogados del diablo señor. Éso lo hago yo, que todavía me sigo preguntando por qué las notas manuscritas no tienen fecha. Y si usté o don Royuela me dan una explicación lógica, por mí podemos decir que ha habido milagro al capturar ese zulo de información

o que ha habido mucha baraka.

Dios escribe tieso con los renglones torzíos.



Me dirijo ahora a los trolls y a los escépticos (yo, como abogado del diablo aún tengo un pie en el escepticismo):

¿Dudáis ustedes de la existencia los GAL?.
Pues ésto igual.
Más perfeccionado. Siglo XXI joer.
A lo amateur, con mercenarios de la guerra de Angola ya entrados en años y equivocándose de secuestrado, que si no llega a ser por el Amedo la superioridad le da matarile al segundo Marei, era cosa del siglo XX, cuando todo se hacía en pesetas caramba.

Ahora la cosa va en euros.
___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (14 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Este hilo tiene 300.000 visitas señor, éso son 150 visitas/posta y de ese orden será el número de usuarios y visitantes que siguen este hilo. Pero que sepa que somos los mismos todas las veces. No se haga cocos.
> 
> Sí, si nos leerá el becario de delitos telemáticos, recluta si es de la Guardia Civil, y si no ha empezado ya a dudar de sus mandos y a desconfiar de sus compañeros cerca le va a andar. Y ya pueden cambiar periódicamente de becario o de recluta, que a poco que nos lea se nos hace burbujo
> 
> ...



En muchas cartas si que aparecen fechas, si hubieses mirado los documentos de la página web Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña lo habrías visto, de todos modos en caso de que no hubiese fechas daría igual puesto que en el registro civil están todos los certificados de defunción, bastaría con consultar el nombre en el registro civil para dar con la fecha de los hechos.

Esto ha sido una parte descubierta solo en Cataluña, pongo la mano en el fuego a que hay una organización criminal de este estilo en cada comunidad autónoma, podría tener relación con la cantidad de desaparecidos y suicidados que hay en España.

Sigo sin entender cómo es posible que hayamos comentado solo unos 100 foreros aproximadamente de más de 300.000 que han visto el hilo, es insólito.


----------



## Bimmer (14 Mar 2020)

¿Qué os parece esta propuesta? : 

Los Royuela abren un crowfunding, el crowfunding es una red de financiación colectiva, normalmente online, que a través de donaciones económicas o de otro tipo, consiguen financiar un determinado proyecto a cambio de recompensas, participaciones de forma altruista.

Con el fin de pagar a gente para que canten, como por ejemplo Francisco Correa que en este juicio en cuanto dice que el rey Juan Carlos está vinculado a la trama Gürtel, el criminal del juez le corta para que no siga diciendo cosas, al final del vídeo Francisco Correa dice textualmente : "Nunca he declarado esto porque he tenido miedo de mi persona".


----------



## Bimmer (14 Mar 2020)

Nueva entrega :


----------



## Peritta (14 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Sigo sin entender cómo es posible que hayamos comentado solo unos 100 foreros aproximadamente de más de 300.000 que han visto el hilo, es insólito.



¿100 foreros o 100 multinikes?. Es que no es lo mismo señor.
¿Los ha contado usté?. Joer, nunca creí que fuéramos tantos. Yo es que tengo a 200 en el ignore ¿sabe? y por éso me parecen muchos los que han comentado por aquí.

Pero no se haga cocos, las 300.000 visitas son nuestras. 150 personas 2.500 postas, a una visita por posta cada una de esas 150 personas sale las 300.000 y pico visitas ésas. Deje la épica y no se imagine multitudes que seguimos siendo cuatro gatillos, y éso que ésto es más gordo y más chungo que lo del 11-M.

Cuerpo a tierra nos decían en la mili pero en la vida civil creo que es mejor buscarse un buen padrino ruso con muchos ahijados.



No confirma nada el tuite ése don @Bimmer ya que es un trozo muy breve del Correa donde menciona que El Campechano tiene una cuenta en no sé qué plataforma y éso es no decir nada.
Pero no hace falta señor. Si me imagino otras bandas de sicarios actuando en Galicia o en Andalucía y dirigidas por algún juez, fiscal, abogado, procurador o secretario de tribunal de por allí, no me cuesta nada imaginarme a otra banda en nómina de la Casa Real, o de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura o del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas.

Allah ahkbar.

Quien más salió beneficiada del 11-M fue la administración. Fue entonces cuando la soberanía dejó de detentarla el pueblo y pasó a manos de la administración. Total que es la administración la que debe espulgarse o el estado tendrá más bandas de pulgas y de piojos.

Ellos verán, los de la administración digo, cómo se lo burlan. Nosotros, el pueblo, ya no pintamos nada, somos silenciados bajo montañas de trolls y de boots. Son ellos quienes deben de quitarse las garrapatas de encima. Bastante es que se las señalamos coño.




Sí, lleva razón, aún no he husmeado en la web del Royuela y si encima me pone nuevas descargas pues no doy a basto. Pero mencioné lo de las fechas porque no quiero creer que ésto sea cierto y doy ideas para que alguien lo desactive con argumentos.

Ea. Baraka pa usté también mesié.


____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (14 Mar 2020)

Hola, soy nuevo, he hecho algunas averiguaciones del EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA CASO SARASOLA 
Félix Falcón Alonso: Presidente Confederación Española Centros de Enseñanza (CECE)
Profesor UAM. Persona de contacto Fundación Mater Amabilis. Escuelas de ideario católico. 

Jose luis Candau Parias: ingeniero de caminos.

Jose Mª Gónzalez de Leon Santos: Vocal Bolsa de Madrid. 

Francisco Corchado y Enríquez de la Orden: sacerdote. Dos hermanos Alfonso y Pedro cabelleros de la Maestranza de Caballería de Granada. ( son damas de esta maestranza las infantas y sus tías paternas), Un tío Jose Mª Enríquez de la Orden y Antolínez de Castro: Orden de Montesa. Un tío abuelo Gabriel Enríquez de la Orden: caballero de Malta, de la orden del Santo Sepulcro y otros títulos. Su esposa Francisca Gónzalez Olivares y Álvarez Buylla Dama de Honor y Devoción de la Orden de Malta, Dama del Santo Sepulcro y otros títulos. tío abuelo Hermógenes Enríquez de la Orden y González-Olivares, Marqués de Fuente Olivar.

Antonio Cremades Cepa: ingeniero industrial, casado con Margarita Trenor y Trenor. Su padre Tomás Trenor Azcárraga Marqués de Turia, alcalde de Valencia. Los Trenor son una familia aristocrática valenciana de origen irlandés. Juan Antonio Gómez Trenor también fue alcalde de Valencia. Se publicó en la prensa (Interviu y también en la prensa israelí) que en sus fincas de Paterna se entrenaban mercenarios al servicio de los narcos colombianos instruidos por oficiales del ejercito isrealí. Se demostró que las dianas que utilizaban eran del ejercito español. 
https://elpais.com/diario/1989/09/09/espana/621295216_850215.html


----------



## Uritorco (14 Mar 2020)

Los Trenor estos tienen mucho cache. Estan emparentados o son familiares de Isabel Castellvi y Trenor, condesa de la Villanueva, descendiente del opulento mercader judeoconverso Luis de Santangel, el que financio a Colon. Tomas Trenor Palavicino fue alcalde de Valencia. Observese en la foto a uno de sus hijos haciendo el signo mason con la mano (foto). Me parece que los Trenor tuvieron tambien importantes intereses en la prensa valenciana. Otro Trenor fue consejero de Coca Cola Europa.


----------



## javvi (14 Mar 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Los Trenor estos tienen mucho cache. Estan emparentados o son familiares de Isabel Castellvi y Trenor, condesa de la Villanueva, descendiente del opulento mercader judeoconverso Luis de Santangel, el que financio a Colon. Tomas Trenor Palavicino fue alcalde de Valencia. Observese en la foto a uno de sus hijos haciendo el signo mason con la mano (foto). Me parece que los Trenor tuvieron tambien importantes intereses en la prensa valenciana. Otro Trenor fue consejero de Coca Cola Europa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 255715



lo he aportado porque se ha hablado de posibles conexiones entre el expediente Royuela y el crimen de Alcásser como en un directo de El Arconte con Juan Lankamp. La relación no es directa, pero llama la atención que en el caso de Enrique Sarasola uno de los que aparecen se hubiese casado con una Trenor, familia de rancio abolengo.
Como es sabido, una de las teorías que más fuerza cogieron de Alcásser fue la de la posible implicación de los mercenarios que entrenaban en la finca del Trenor.
También aparece en el expediente como uno de los principales clientes de Mena Monzer Al Kassar. Otro nombre muy asociado a Alcásser puesto que Alcásser, Alcácer o Alcázar son distintas variantes en castellano o valenciano de la palabra Al Kassar que quiere decir el castillo, o la fortaleza, en árabe . Justo cuatro años antes de la aparición de los cadávares del crimen de Alcácer, un 27 de enero, se encuentra un pie en la calle Alcácer de Valencia; se supone que el pie era de Pilar del caso Macastre. Un crimen en el que también había tres víctimas de catorce y quince años.
Durante los ochenta y noventa Al Kasser, el Príncipe de Marbella, siempre estaba en la vorágine de todo lo que tuviese que ver con tráfico de armas y narcóticos al más alto nivel mundial. 
Agentes de la DEA le tendieron una trampa, se hicieron pasar por miembros de las Farc, se citaron para traficar con armas y le arrestaron, a algo así dicen.
El juez Garzón le mandó detener en Barajas en mayo de 1992.
Hay mucho más sobre Monzer Al Kassar, como para varios tomos.
Por cerrar el círculo Enrique Sarasola Marulanda es hijo de Enrique Sarasola Lerchundi empresario de mucho éxito en los años de los pelotazos socialistas. Era muy amigo de Felipe González, ambos parece que hicieron buenos negocios en Colombia. También estuvo muy relacionado con "los albertos" y el tema de las torres KIO. 
Tengo que estudiar más toda esta maraña, yo creo que ahí hay un hilo del que mereca la pena tirar.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (15 Mar 2020)

Acaba de emitirse en vivo. ¿Fue asesinado Jesús Gil también?


----------



## Uritorco (15 Mar 2020)

Si, he escuchado lo de Jesus Gil. Por lo visto dos dias antes Alberto Royuela comio con el, poniendole al corriente de toda la trama criminal.


----------



## javvi (15 Mar 2020)

"El alcalde de Marbella, Jesús Gil, ha solicitado al fiscal general del Estado, Jesús Cardenal, que aparte de las causas que se siguen contra él en diversas instancias al fiscal jefe anticorrupción, Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, y al fiscal Carlos Castresana por una supuesta "pérdida de la imparcialidad objetiva" de ambos, a los que acusa de haber tramitado una causa general contra su persona. Gil sostiene que no trata de "hurtarse" a la justicia, y propone a Cardenal que nombre a otros dos fiscales anticorrupción que les sustituyan."
"El Consejo Fiscal debatirá mañana una propuesta del teniente fiscal antidroga, Javier Zaragoza, contra unas recientes declaraciones de Jesús Gil, en las que el alcalde de Marbella acusó a Carlos Castresana y a Carlos Jiménez Villarejo de integrar "una especie de mafia en Barcelona" junto a otro fiscal Anticorrupción, Salvador Viada; el fiscal jefe de Cataluña, José María Mena; el ex juez Lluis Pascual Estevill y el juez Santiago Torres]." 
EL PAIS 11 DIC 2000 https://elpais.com/diario/2000/12/11/espana/976489201_850215.html


----------



## javvi (15 Mar 2020)

*"El Supremo archiva una denuncia contra Mena y Villarejo"*
"La decisión se adopta ante la 'ausencia absoluta de fundamento y pudiendo ser a su vez estos hechos denunciados constitutivos de los mismos delitos de acusación y denuncia falsa que se siguen en un juzgado de instrucción de Barcelona' en el que está imputado Alberto Royuela, cuya esposa concurrió en las listas del GIL durante las últimas elecciones celebradas en Marbella.


La _Tribuna de Marbella,_ periódico que edita el Ayuntamiento que preside Jesús Gil y Gil, difundió el contenido de la denuncia de Royuela contra Villlarejo y Mena que el Ministerio Fiscal califica ahora de 'presuntos hechos delictivos sin ningún fundamento y sólo avalados por su palabra'. Royuela les acusaba de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, cohechos y negociaciones prohibidas a los funcionarios."

El Supremo archiva una denuncia contra Mena y Villarejo


----------



## Uritorco (15 Mar 2020)

Que suerte va a tener hoy el charlatan de Iker Jimenez con todo el pais encerrado en casa por el vichito fantasma que nos tiene a todos acongojaditos. Lo mejor que podemos hacer es sobotearle y saturarle por completo sus direcciones de correo con el Expediente Royuela hasta que le duela la cabeza.


----------



## Demodé (16 Mar 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Si, he escuchado lo de Jesus Gil. Por lo visto dos dias antes Alberto Royuela comio con el, poniendole al corriente de toda la trama criminal.



Sí es verdad que Gil atacaba a Villarejo en público debe ser porque era el fiscal Anticorrupción que iba contra él, en aquel tiempo, y lo metía cuando hablaba en TV y radio, en plan como José María Ruíz-Mateos a Miguel Boyer (por lo de su expropiado holding RUMASA) salvando las distancias.........

Y el Sr. Royuela dice que los abogados laboralistas de Atocha que murieron en el famoso atentado de 1977 eran los prosoviéticos porque a los proeuropeos "les dijeron que la reunión era en otro lado", cosa que parece que el Sr. Royuela va a desarrollar en otro momento........ Con lo que habría sido de bandera falsa o algo raro habría habido..........


----------



## Tigershark (16 Mar 2020)

19:43 Menciona el expediente royuela.


----------



## Demodé (16 Mar 2020)

Gutiérrez Mellado trailer de un documental


----------



## Demodé (16 Mar 2020)

La conferencia de Fernando Puell noviembre 2019:


----------



## hurdygurdy (16 Mar 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> Y el Sr. Royuela dice que los abogados laboralistas de Atocha que murieron en el famoso atentado de 1977 eran los prosoviéticos porque a los proeuropeos "les dijeron que la reunión era en otro lado", cosa que parece que el Sr. Royuela va a desarrollar en otro momento........ Con lo que habría sido de bandera falsa o algo raro habría habido..........



Si lo dice el Señor Royuela tiene que ser verdad y no hay nada más que discutir. No sólo le precede su honradez y su amplio historial delictivo, sino también sus estrechos lazos con grupos terroristas, tradición que parece que ha pasado de padre a hijo.

Presuntos autores del atentado contra "El Papus"

Cuatro jóvenes de Barcelona, condenados a seis años de cárcel por terrorismo


----------



## Peritta (16 Mar 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Nueva entrega :



Cómo se nota que un texto de puño y letra entregado en mano y con obligación de leer y devolver, con o sin respuesta, provoca una reacción más eficaz y más inmediata que cualquier documento administrativo mu bien mecanografiado, por muchos tampones y matasellos que le pongan.
Ésto lo digo para que no se tomen a cachondeo las notas en mano.




javvi dijo:


> "El Consejo Fiscal debatirá mañana una propuesta del teniente fiscal antidroga, Javier Zaragoza, contra unas recientes declaraciones de Jesús Gil,...



¿El Javier Zaragoza era fiscal antidroga antes de estar en el 11-M?, jua, jua, jua. ¿y empura al Jesús Gil por unas declaraciones y no por un alijo?. Joer. Será que se aburriría en su fiscalía y ya no tendría más camellos y contrabandistas a los que perseguir y con los que estar entretenido.

Caminito de Jeréz decía el Gómez Pftalato Bermudez.
Pues sepa suseñoría que el que primero lo huele debajo lo tiene.

El mojón dice el eufemismo andaluz.
___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (16 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Cómo se nota que un texto de puño y letra entregado en mano y con obligación de leer y devolver, con o sin respuesta, provoca una reacción más eficaz y más inmediata que cualquier documento administrativo mu bien mecanografiado, por muchos tampones y matasellos que le pongan.
> Ésto lo digo para que no se tomen a cachondeo las notas en mano.
> 
> 
> ...



El fiscal maño se empezó a colgar medallitas junto al super juez Garzón en la operación Nécora en 1990. ¿eliminación del trafico de lo que venía de Colombia y entraba por Galicia (y en el consumidor normalmente entra por la nariz) o cambio de manos del tráfico de dicha sustancia para financiar determinado partido y distribuida desde determinado cuartel en el que también caían las hostias por un tubo?
En el juicio de la Casa de Campo se lució con una frase que hará historia: "da igual lo que explotó en los trenes"
Y últimamente anda en el tribunal supremo, estuvo muy activo en el paripé del juicio del procés.


----------



## javvi (16 Mar 2020)

He encontrado un fallo en el expediente Royuela, con esto no quiero tirar por tierra todo el expediente, un error lo comete cualquiera. Me puse a estudiar el caso de Goyeneche (556 en la relación), un linaje más que interesante repleto de marquesados y condados y descubrí que el que muere en el 2002 no es Alfonso, sino Alfredo Goyeneche Moreno. Los otros datos son correctos: que fue presidente del COE y que murió en un presunto accidente a la altura de Pancorbo, Burgos el 16 de marzo del 2002.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (16 Mar 2020)

En lo que respecta a este hilo, el Coronavirus representa para Mena o bien la salida por la tangente o bien con los pies por delante, aunque de arder en el infierno no se salva, eso seguro.


----------



## Alméras (16 Mar 2020)

GC Atares Peña que fue asesinado por ETA pero el conflicto lo tenía por considerarle traidor, con Gutiérrez Mellado...
"Operación Zambombazo" contra Corona y cúpula militar abortada por un espía llamado el "Lobo Azul"...


----------



## Tigershark (16 Mar 2020)

Tremendo el último video demostrando que los medios están conchabaos con el sistema.


----------



## Uritorco (17 Mar 2020)

La ultima entrega. No dejemos que la ola del Coronatimo diluya este hilo en el limbo del olvido.

Expediente Royuela: La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción de España (4). La trama asesina de Villarejo y Mena. Por Joaquín Murrieta


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Mar 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> La ultima entrega. No dejemos que la ola del Coronatimo diluya este hilo en el limbo del olvido.
> 
> Expediente Royuela: La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción de España (4). La trama asesina de Villarejo y Mena. Por Joaquín Murrieta



tu te crees que ahora en juzgados comisarias o twiter alguien va a dedicar tiempo a esto?

si fuera verdad y saliera ahora alguna prueba contundente pasaria desapercibido.


----------



## javvi (17 Mar 2020)

En estas tramas como la del expediente Royuela siempre es importante saber cómo funciona el mecanismo, qué protocolos se siguen, cómo circula el dinero, dónde se encuentran los actores, qué medios usan. 
Tenemos el caso del clan Calabrese que se instala en Barcelona. Les prometen un mínimo de 100.000 euros mensuales. 
Les piden que eliminen a un tal Stephano Rosso que vive en Castelldefels y que les dificulta el trabajo. Mena se lo encarga a Ruiz, quien lo ejecuta y le comunica a Mena que la operación ha sido un éxito. La respuesta de Mena es: "Calabrese ya ha pagado el servicio de Stephano Rosso, tienes tu parte en mi escritorio."
O sea, aquí no hay ninguna transferencia bancaria, ni ningún intermediario tipo Irigaray, ni tampoco le da el dinero en mano. Está en su escritorio. Suponemos que de su despacho, no de su domicilio particular. Con lo que Ruiz tenía llave del despacho, o permiso de una secretaria o alguien que estuviese allí cuando Mena no estaba en su despacho.
Tengo que mirar más documentos para ver si se repite el mismo procedimiento. ¿era ese el habitual? ¿o quizá sólo para cantidades relativamente pequeñas?


----------



## javvi (17 Mar 2020)

Más cuetiones sobre el clan Calabrese. 
Llama la atención que hay un par de encargos de eliminación de dos tipos que viven a Perpiñán. Con lo cual, una de dos: o viajaban con frecuencia a Barcelona y alrededores y les ejecutaban en terreno patrio, donde controlaban todos los resortes, o les ejecutaban allí mismo en Perpiñán. Pero esto último es delicadísimo, supone cometer crímenes en suelo extranjero: entonces, otra vez una de dos: o se arriesgaban muchísimo o también tenía controlados a gendarmes allí, con sus correspondientes pagos y todo el protocolo Podría ser parecido a lo que ocurría con el GAL que pagaba a ciertos gendarmes del país vasco francés. Quizá sea este uno de los tres misterios de Iker.
Otras cuestiones: hay un moro hijo de puta que hay que eliminar. Se deduce que estos mafiosos italianos no van todo el día pegando tiros, hay alguien que les hace el trabajo sucio. Con lo cual, ellos pagan y puede llevar una vida relativamente apacible, hasta pueden parecer unos italianos simpáticos y que además se dejan mucho dinero en Barcelona ayudando a a la economía local.
La trama del clan Calabrese sigue internacionalizándose. Reunión con tres americanos, a algún despacho de la calle Rossellón. Hay que grabar, se supone que en secreto, la reunión y hacerles un seguimiento. ¿A qué se dedicaban estos norteamericanos? ¿teoricamente a perseguir el narcotráfico? ¿pertenecían a un organismo que empieza por D acaba por A y tiene una E en medio?
Más pistas de cómo funcionan los pagos. Varios casos en los que Ruiz tiene que recoger el dinero y dárselos a Mena; unas veces se los tiene que llevar al despacho y otras a su casa. En una ocasión hasta le mete prisa porque esa noche tiene cena.


----------



## Peritta (17 Mar 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> tu te crees que ahora en juzgados comisarias o twiter alguien va a dedicar tiempo a esto?



¿Y a usted qué más le da?. ¿Tiene algún interés creado, o sólo es joder por joder?, caínismo dicen los que tienen estudios y vocabulario.
No intente desanimar a quien se ha tomado la pastilla roja porque es un esfuerzo inutil. En cualquier caso se agradece su interés en este hilo y el reflote, pero vaya, vaya a dar la murga a los de la pastilla azul que ésos son muy crédulos y, cuente lo que cuente, le harán a usté más caso.

No don @Incorrezto, no está haciendo bien de abogado del diablo. El que nadie, desde un juzgado o una fiscalía (funcionarios, ya ves tú, a ésos les pagan por horas, no por trabajo hecho caramba. Bueno, los de Hacienda no sé si también van a comisión), vaya a dedicar ni tres minutos a ésto, no anula la veracidad de "ésto".

De "tóèsto" quiero decir.





Incorrezto dijo:


> si fuera verdad y saliera ahora alguna prueba contundente pasaria desapercibido.



No me imagino nada más contundente que ésto don @Incorrezto. Es que le doy más credibilidad que a unas imágenes tomadas por las cámaras de las autovías donde viera un accidente provocado y al sargento Ruiz llegando con el radiopatrulla a poner orden y a decirles a los del atestado cómo ha sido la cosa.
Y si los de la Pepé están así de callaos será porque ellos también tendrán bandas de txikarios dirigidas desde alguna fiscalía o juzgado que controlen.

Y si no, ya están tardando en montarlas.

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 Mar 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Si, he escuchado lo de Jesus Gil. Por lo visto dos dias antes Alberto Royuela comio con el, poniendole al corriente de toda la trama criminal.




Esta gentuza masonica matando a prohombres de la historia como Jose Antonio y Jesus Gil.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (18 Mar 2020)

javvi dijo:


> He encontrado un fallo en el expediente Royuela, con esto no quiero tirar por tierra todo el expediente, un error lo comete cualquiera. Me puse a estudiar el caso de Goyeneche (556 en la relación), un linaje más que interesante repleto de marquesados y condados y descubrí que el que muere en el 2002 no es Alfonso, sino Alfredo Goyeneche Moreno. Los otros datos son correctos: que fue presidente del COE y que murió en un presunto accidente a la altura de Pancorbo, Burgos el 16 de marzo del 2002.




Siento tener que chafarte el hallazgo, pero lo de Alfonso es un error de transcripción de los Royela porque la caligrafía de Mena es ininteligible. Ojeando las cartas de Ruiz se ve claramente que se refiere a Alfredo en todos sus manuscritos.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (18 Mar 2020)

javvi dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo, he hecho algunas averiguaciones del EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA CASO SARASOLA
> Félix Falcón Alonso: Presidente Confederación Española Centros de Enseñanza (CECE)
> Profesor UAM. Persona de contacto Fundación Mater Amabilis. Escuelas de ideario católico.
> 
> ...




Hostias curioso ver a La Orden de Montesa, fue la heredera de los Templarios cuando éstos fueron disueltos. De allí salió la ínclita familia de los Borgia. Si a eso le sumas la Orden de Malta, desde luego estamos ante una familia muy bien posicionada.


----------



## javvi (18 Mar 2020)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> Siento tener que chafarte el hallazgo, pero lo de Alfonso es un error de transcripción de los Royela porque la caligrafía de Mena es ininteligible. Ojeando las cartas de Ruiz se ve claramente que se refiere a Alfredo en todos sus manuscritos.





Hermoso Raton dijo:


> Siento tener que chafarte el hallazgo, pero lo de Alfonso es un error de transcripción de los Royela porque la caligrafía de Mena es ininteligible. Ojeando las cartas de Ruiz se ve claramente que se refiere a Alfredo en todos sus manuscritos.



No me chafas nada, yo trato de ser honesto y si hay un error lo hay, un error de transcipción, cierto. De hecho fue el propio Santiago el que me lo hizo ver cuando me puse en contacto con él por correo. Te has adelantado, iba yo a corregirme a mí mismo en el próximo post que estoy preparando sobre este linaje tan interesante de los Goyeneche.
Pero está bien, esto significa que alguien se molesta en leer mis aportes, y en leerlos con detenimiento y con espírtu crítico que es como tiene que ser. 
Me apunté a este hilo con cierto retraso por su importancia, porque vi que empezó muy bien, pero que andaba languideciendo y pensé que todavía hay mucho que indagar y estaba intentando revitalizarlo. 
Enhorabuena por el descubrimiento. Asi es como hay que proceder.


----------



## javvi (18 Mar 2020)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> Hostias curioso ver a La Orden de Montesa, fue la heredera de los Templarios cuando éstos fueron disueltos. De allí salió la ínclita familia de los Borgia. Si a eso le sumas la Orden de Malta, desde luego estamos ante una familia muy bien posicionada.



De eso se trata, es que la aristocracia sigue teniendo un papel fundamental en eso que llamamos el poder. Ya no son meros rentistas, ahora se dedican a sus negocios, negocios que a veces son muy suculentos, pero que también conllevan sus riesgos y en ocasiones todos sus títulos nobiliarios y sus blasones no les sirve de mucho porque, al parecer, saben demasiado y dejan de ser útiles excepto para el señor Ruiz y sus hombres.


----------



## Demodé (18 Mar 2020)

Inmatrix de ayer resumiendo perfectamente la trama:


----------



## Peritta (18 Mar 2020)

javvi dijo:


> De eso se trata, es que la aristocracia sigue teniendo un papel fundamental en eso que llamamos el poder. Ya no son meros rentistas, ahora se dedican a sus negocios, negocios que a veces son muy suculentos, pero que también conllevan sus riesgos y en ocasiones todos sus títulos nobiliarios y sus blasones no les sirve de mucho porque, al parecer, saben demasiado y dejan de ser útiles excepto para el señor Ruiz y sus hombres.



Anda que no hay plebeyos venidos a más y familias aristocráticas venidas a menos. Vamos, ése en concreto fue víctima.
No, a mí no me dice nada el que la presunta víctima sea de familia de abolengo, a menos que fuera quien controlara el poderío de la familia por ser primogénito o algo. 
Más me dice el quién presuntamente encargó el "trabajito".

No sé, pero como el Royuela siga publicando documentación y la gente esté en casa y aburrida van a terminar enterándose de la cosa sin que tengamos que hacer mucho esfuerzo.

No hay mal que por bien no venga.
Dios escribe tieso con los renglones torzíos.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (18 Mar 2020)

¿Que ha pasao don @renko?.

*No se puede acceder a este sitio web*
*www.javierroyuelasamit.com* ha tardado demasiado tiempo en responder.


Prueba a:

Comprobar la conexión
Comprobar el proxy y el cortafuegos
Ejecutar Diagnósticos de red de Windows
ERR_TIMED_OUT

¿Ya no funciona la página web?. ¿Ahora que iba a ponerme a husmear?. 
Joer. 

¿Desde cuando está caída?. ¿Alguien sabe algo?.

Que publique don Royuela estas cosas en un servidor ruso o de más para allá de desiertos lejanos y montañas remotas.
___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## zonacero (18 Mar 2020)

Los que se sienten atrapados y pillados

Da un vistazo a lo que está pasando en USA. que lo vas a flipar, se les viene abajo el chiringuito de una forma extraordinariamente milagrosa. 

Home Press Releases 2020 03 11 DEA-led operation nets more than 600 arrests targeting

DEA-led operation nets more than 600 arrests targeting Cártel Jalisco Nueva Generación


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Mar 2020)

L.RAMOS dijo:


> Llevo unos días dándole vueltas a varias cosas y me ha llamado la atención la propuesta de un forero de montar una organización jerarquizada. Precisamente en estas cosas estaba pensando. Es la salida, aunque viendo que cuatro gatos aquí en el anonimato se despellejan, tengo mis dudas................ Me estaba preguntando si la hipersaturación junto a la programación mental y otros agentes desconocidos (el efecto freno de los chemtrails que comentó muy acertadamente bimmer, azúcar, drogas, pornografía, etc, etc, etc) serán los que provocan que no estalle una revuelta en condiciones, pues la situación es desde muchas perspectivas, desde hace mucho tiempo de todo punto inadmisible e insostenible. Deberían haber rodado muchas cabezas hace rato. Estoy pensando en la forma de tomar acción real, hacer algo que pueda ser la chispa para poner toda la maquinaria en movimiento, no sólo por el caso Royuela, sino por lo que comentáis muchos y por lo que todos ya sabemos. Este sistema es una estafa absurda, cruel y humillante y debe detenerse. Ya. Al margen de esto........
> 
> Después de unos días de distancia para reflexionar sobre el expediente Royuela, observo varias cosas.
> 
> ...




Cuando veo el pasotismo que hay en la sociedad, no puedo evitar pensar que nos merecemos lo que nos está pasando con el coronabitxo


----------



## zonacero (18 Mar 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Cuando veo el pasotismo que hay en la sociedad, no puedo evitar pensar que nos merecemos lo que nos está pasando con el coronabitxo



Es la justa consecuencia


----------



## Uritorco (18 Mar 2020)

De Renko no se sabe nada.


----------



## zonacero (18 Mar 2020)

Ya vuelve a ir el enlace


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Mar 2020)




----------



## Demodé (19 Mar 2020)




----------



## Peritta (20 Mar 2020)

Joder qué espanto. Y metieron en el calabozo al Pedro Pacheco por decir que la justicia española era un cachondeo.
Miedo me da pues la _independencia del poder judicial_ ése, que piden.
Pedid y se os dará.

Éso mismo: dos o tres tazas. ¿No queríais caldo?

pues os vais a hartar.

Efectivamente, tienen razón los que hablan por boca del General Bajito: *No se nos puede dejar solos*.

Aquí podían caer dos pájaros (de cuenta) en el mismo tiro si es que al teniente general de la Guardia Civil del otro hilo
Tte. General de la Guardia Civil advierte que van a monitorizar redes sociales porque hay gente que no sabe usarla- ¿Dictadura comunista en acción?

le diera por asomarse por aquí en lugar de mandarnos a sus becarios o a sus reclutas y excusarse diciendo que no sabía nada y que no estaba enterado de la cosa.

-Aaaaah, no ha sido en mi turno. Es, en ese gremio, respuesta estandard a preguntas incómodas.

No sé si el teniente general ése querrá hacer oídos sordos a esta denuncia, pero si la plebe del común empezamos a llamarle _el general teniente_, que no se extrañe lo más mínimo.

Aquí no hay pruebas periciales de los (presuntos) delitos, ésas tendrán que buscarlas los sabuesos si es que tienen a alguno en nómina. Aquí lo que hay son 37.000 pruebas administrativas. Y si ninguna vale para ir a juicio y meter a estos dos ex-fiscales en la cárcel con una condena más larga que la que le echaron paencima al Zouham. Sí va a servir para despiojar el cuerpo administrativo de peritos y forenses corrompidos, de jueces y fiscales vendidos y de otros piojos y garrapatas.

Agua y jabón señores.

El General Teniente verá si sirve a la hermandad del mandil o a la banderita rojigualda a la que le echó juramento cuando era joven. Él verá pero no hay perro que pueda servir a dos amos.




En cualquier caso y pase lo que pase, ahí están reflejados los precios, lo que se llevaba el Mena (presuntamrnte, tò mu presuntamente suseñoría) tres cuartas partes de la cosa, y lo que pagaba a ejecutores, informadores, seguidores y encubridores, que era la otra cuarta parte. Para que sepan lo que vale un peine, pidan más para la próxima y no trabajen por un cuenco de arroz ni hagan de esquiroles.

Con razón los Z mandaron a tomar por culo al patronsito e hicieron cártel propio.

No se debe ser agarrao para según qué cosas.


___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (21 Mar 2020)

yo creo que el fiscal Mena creó el coronavirus


----------



## Tigershark (21 Mar 2020)

Me acuerdo de chaval escuchar a Gil llamar hijo de piuta a Villarejo , qué razón tenía ,y es que la mayor mafia del país de largooo es la psoe.


----------



## Peritta (21 Mar 2020)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> yo creo que el fiscal Mena creó el coronavirus



Si quiere hacer la gracietta sarcástica, hágala y nos reímos todos. Yo también las hago, no a costa del 11-M o sus consecuencias político-sociales, sino a costa de la versión oficial que nos contaron. Y como dejaron la sentencia, así como suena: abierta; nos pueden contar mañana otra versión, o las versiones que haga falta, que por inventiva de nuestra clase judicial no va a ser, aunque luego la cosa no encaje ni a martillazos.

Haga la gracia pero diga algo coño. Diga que el coronavirus fue creado por este forense o por aquél perito (pero para dar nombres con precisión se tendría usté que leerse el expediente) y que los del laboratorio de la TEDAX tuvieron que analizar las muestras del 11-M porque el laboratorio de los de la científica estaban muy ocupados entonces creando virus de diseño.

Tiene usté un pie en el ignore señor.

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (21 Mar 2020)

Demodé dijo:


>



Tanto como arruinarle, no sé. ¿Por cuánto le salió a don Jesús aquella celada?. ¿No pudo don Jesús demostrar la falsedad de ninguna de aquellas cuarenta falsificaciones y tuvo que pagar?.
¿Le devolvieron el dinero a cada uno de aquellos cuarenta (como los de Alí Babá) inversores, y los de Hacienda (que semos tòs aunque unos más que otros) se cebaron a multas contra don Jesús?.

En fin, como abogado del diablo puedo pensar que ésto es un embeleco de las 1.001 noches.
Que alguien de Marbella o de por ahí, de la Andalucía Oriental (capital Málaga, fijo, os lo dice un perita, no un boquerón) nos refresque la memoria para darle verosimilitud a la cosa o negarle credibilidad a la cosa. 



En cualquier caso:
*La culpa de que Espain acabe siendo un estado fallido la van a tener los jueces. Y ésto lo sabemos todos, no solo los jueces.

Ascovergüenza da ya ese gremio.*



__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Mar 2020)

sale en los expedientes?

apuesto que sabía mucho de alguna gente importante, que los hay muy viciosos.


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Mar 2020)

Como se enteraban los familares asesinos de que habia una “agencia liquidadora” y la encontraban?


----------



## Uritorco (22 Mar 2020)

La ultima entrada de Renko en este hilo data del 21 de febrero, es decir, de hace un mes exacto, justo cuando estaba hablando de que habia contactado con varios familiares de las victimas y algunos abogados importantes. Que no haya aparecido por aqui durante todo este tiempo con un tema con el que estaba tan comprometido empieza a ser un poco sospechoso y/o preocupante. Lo logico, ademas, es que estando confinanda estos dias la poblacion española en sus hogares disponga uno mas tiempo para conectarse, y sin embargo... nada. Extraño.


----------



## Incorrezto (22 Mar 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> La ultima entrada de Renko en este hilo data del 21 de febrero, es decir, de hace un mes exacto, justo cuando estaba hablando de que habia contactado con varios familiares de las victimas y algunos abogados importantes. Que no haya aparecido por aqui durante todo este tiempo con un tema con el que estaba tan comprometido empieza a ser un poco sospechoso y/o preocupante. Lo logico, ademas, es que estando confinanda estos dias la poblacion española en sus hogares disponga uno mas tiempo para conectarse, y sin embargo... nada. Extraño.



puestos a conspirar, podría haber abandonado ese nick y usar otro para crear expectación con su desaparición.


----------



## renko (22 Mar 2020)

Joder, estoy en mi hilo de conspiraciones. Podríais mirar mis mensajes para comprobar si sigo vivo o si Mena me ha cazado  

Perdonad pero ya ni entro aquí desde hace tiempo. Estoy absorbido por mi hilo y por los acontecimientos que están pasando.


----------



## javvi (22 Mar 2020)

Aprovechando el tema que está tapando a todos los demás, incluyendo el expediente Royuela, y lanzando una hipótesis bastante conspirativa puesto que no sabemos si nos mienten por defecto o por exceso, al menos yo.
Entre las víctimas más famosas del bicho a nivel carpetovetónico tenemos ya como fallecidos:
Un marqués y Grande de España, caballero de Malta, que estuvo casado con una mujer que no se sabe que tiene que caen en sus brazos los hombres más poderosos, ricos y famosos: desde cantantes universales, ministros, escritores laureados con el Nobel o el mencionado marqués.
Después de la relación con la filipina casó con una mujer de su sangre hija, hija de un marqués y por el otro lado nieta de un marqués y una condesa.
Como empresario se dedicó al vino.
Uno que fue presidente del equipo eterno rival del Barsa. Tiene un cierto parecido a Jesús Gil, aunque menos bocazas. También es de origen humilde. Empresario del sector inmobiliario. Como el Tal y tal asiduo a los banquillos de los juzgados.
Éstos son los fallecidos, entre los ingresados pero todavía vivos tenemos un matrimonio: él es marqués, caballero de Malta, Grande de España; su abuelo que era conde le concedió el marquesado. Y ella, bueno, es ella, él es más el marido de ella que ella la mujer de él, ella es mucho ella: ministra, presidenta del Senado, de la Comunidad de Madrid, condesa consorte, Grande de España, nieta de tercer conde y vizconde, sobrina de uno de los poetas más mentados del franquismo, metida en mil líos sin que se enterase de nada, superviviente del helicopterozazo junto con Rajoy y hasta de atentados y cánceres. 
Los cuatro han sido ingresados en la Fundación Jiménez Díaz.
Puesto que ya no podemos creer nada de lo que nos cuentan ¿habrán aprovechado las fuerzas oscuras para quitarse de en medio, a lo sargento Ruíz, pero mucho más fácil ahora que a cualquiera le puede atacar el bicho, a una serie de elementos molestos a los que se la tenían jurada desde hace tiempo?
¿o ya me estoy pasando de conspiranoico?


----------



## Guaguei (22 Mar 2020)

se ve que eres malo para los nombres, a mi me pasa con las fechas, pero bueno me hago una idea casi completa 


javvi dijo:


> ¿o ya me estoy pasando de conspiranoico?



nah yo creo para conspirar no hay limites, conspira siempre que algo queda  que cualquier cosa que te chirrie vale para tenerla guardada uno mismo por alocada que sea, solo que te la guardas y si mas adelante coje suficiente fuerza o se confirma pues se suelta, y si cojea o no vale pues se olvida, aveces tendra que estar solo guardada indefinidamente


----------



## Peritta (22 Mar 2020)

javvi dijo:


> ... ¿habrán aprovechado las fuerzas oscuras para quitarse de en medio, a lo sargento Ruíz, pero mucho más fácil ahora que a cualquiera le puede atacar el bicho, a una serie de elementos molestos a los que se la tenían jurada desde hace tiempo?
> ¿o ya me estoy pasando de conspiranoico?



Piensa mal... y te quedarás corto.

¿Estarán haciendo lo mismo en los demás países?.



Por especular que no quede:
¿Cuando acaben con los piolets nos presentarán de un día para otro una vacuna, o tres o cuatro retrovirales, una desarrollada en un laboratorio israelí, otra por los chinos, otra en un laboratorio inglés y otra diseñada por la Mosanto o la Bayer, la epidemia desaparecerá de un día para otro como cuando se curó la Teresasemostòs de ébola gracias a una transfusión de sangre de una enfermera congoleña o ruandesa (que no me acuerdo porque los periodistas dejaron de hablar de ello de un día para otro después de haber estado dándonos más el coñazo que una murga canaria con pasacalles y todo), los periodistas -y foreros- dejaremos de hablar del coronavirus de hoy para mañana y el pueblo olvidará, también de un día para otro, porque el pueblo, la verdad, tiene memoria de pez?.

Hala, a morder el anzuelo otra vez.

Bien, bien está especular señor y más cuando no nos informan o, lo que es peor, nos desinforman. Y le recuerdo que tardaron 10 o 15 días en contarnos que ya teníamos el primer muerto por coronavirus comprobado y certificado.

Aunque, visto lo leído, lo que certifiquen nuestros peritos forenses voy tener que ponerlo en duda... por lo menos hasta que despiojen y desparasiten el departamento, cuerpo, o todo el gremio.
¿No hubo una perito oficial que decía que los huesecillos calcinados en la parcela del José Bretón eran de roedores y gatillos y tuvo la madre que contratar a un forense privado para descubrir que eran de los niños?.

Pues éso mismo.

¿Espulgar y despiojar la administración?. Con el gato de nueve colas de la marina británica del XVIII lo hacía yo.

No sé si estarán aprovechando la cuarentena para asesinar a patricios y aristócratas y el coronavirus para encubrir, pero si es así, éso ya no lo llevará a cabo la banda del Mena señor, sino otra banda distinta de otro departamento, juzgado o negociado

administrativo.

Y los de la Cuesta de las Perdices sin enterarse de ná. Ya les vale, haciendo el Mortadelo en la embajada mexicana en Bolivia.

Aquí uno de nuestros más conocidos espías disfrazado de Pablo Escobar Gaviria.







Jesús qué cruz.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (22 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿No hubo una perito oficial que decía que los huesecillos calcinados en la parcela del José Bretón eran de roedores y gatillos y tuvo la madre que contratar a un forense privado para descubrir que eran de los niños?.
> 
> Para un forense confundir huesos de roedores o gatillos con huesos de niños es como para un geómetra confundir un triángulo con un pentágono, digo yo. Por tanto, a partir de ahí todo es creible de las fuerzas que cobran un sueldo para protegernos.
> 
> ...


----------



## cagabandurrias (22 Mar 2020)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> yo creo que el fiscal Mena creó el coronavirus



No lo creó. Pero con su edad, sería fácil que se lo cargaran y echarán la culpa al bichito.


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Mar 2020)

Esto es peor que GAL. Acombrado que he quedado.

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Peritta (23 Mar 2020)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Esto es peor que GAL. Acombrado que he quedado.



¿Peor que lo del GAL?. Ésto es peor que lo del 11-M señor. Aquí hay en 10 años hay más muertos, muertos seleccionaos y mataos digo, que en toda la historia de la ETA.

¿ETA mátalos?. No señor: ETA pide la vez y no te cueles.

Y éstos son de los que (presuntamente, tò mu presuntamente suseñoría) tenemos constancia. De los que no tenemos constancia no sé, pero ya me hubiera gustado a mí echarle un vistazo al zulo de información que tendría don Baltasar en la Audiencia Nacional y para qué usaba a sus "pretorianos".

No, si el comisario Villarejo también tiene que tener otro zulo de éstos, y el de éste no debe ser mu presunto suseñoría, que bien que presumía él de tener papeles comprometidos del 11-M y amenazaba con tirar de la manta. ¿No se acuerda?. Fijo que tiene que tener a su compañero de juzgado bien atado y bien grabado

con el culo al aire.

Los de las FyCSE veréis por quién os dejáis mandar cabrones. Que bien que presumís de multar a la señá Esperanza y al Director General de Tráfico por ir a 190Km/h y tal y cual mascachapas Pascual (Paco en la jerga de este foro) y luego por aquí, en este hilo, ni asomáis la gaita.

Ni los de la Newtrall tampoco.

Pues que sepáis hermosos míos, que cuando el Roldán estuvo de Director General de la Guardia Civil y tenía un grupo de "Pata Negras" no sé mu bien pà qué, pidió, tampoco sé mu bien pà qué, saber las identidades de los topos infiltrados en la ETA y alguien le entregó un sobre con los nombres pero el papel estaba en blanco.

Tampoco él lo abrió.

Agüíta pues.

Y los de la CNI haciendo el Mortadelo en la embajada mexicana en Bolivia. No, no voy a poner otra vez a foto del Pequeño Nicolás pero con ganas me quedo.

________________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Lord Vader (23 Mar 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> sale en los expedientes?
> 
> apuesto que sabía mucho de alguna gente importante, que los hay muy viciosos.



Recuerdo que, poco antes de morir, _La Veneno,_ había escrito un libro hablando de famosos con los que se había acostado.
¿Quien salía en ese libro?


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Mar 2020)

perrita, ayer estuve esperando el video


----------



## Peritta (24 Mar 2020)

Bueno, una interrogante que tenía creo que ya la he disipado, y era que me extrañaba que por algunos crímenes el grupo del policía Juan Manuel cobrara tan poco como 3.000€, y no uno sino varios presuntos crímenes.

Joer, les pagarían en cocaína caramba, cómo he sido tan tonto de no haber caído en ello. La cocaína no aparece en los libros ni hay que acordarse de un número de cuenta, ni se ingresa en un banco ni ná. Además fideliza mucho al personal y me barrunto que, si es buena y está sin cortar, los farloperos del grupo preferirán que les paguen en "especia" que podrán cortar y mercar por ahí, y no con dinero fiat, que lo mismo hacienda te pide que des explicaciones.

La cocaína deja menos rastro que el dinero en efectivo, compra amistades y voluntades, da prestigio si está poco adulterada y teje y engrandece redes clientelares.

La frase "paga la coca primer aviso" es un tópico que da mucho susto y a la que solo se le puede responder así:

-No tengo dinero. Dime qué quieres que haga. ¿A la madre de quién tengo que matar?.

No sé si me explico vaya.
________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (24 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Bueno, una interrogante que tenía creo que ya la he disipado, y era que me extrañaba que por algunos crímenes el grupo del policía Juan Manuel cobrara tan poco como 3.000€, y no uno sino varios presuntos crímenes.
> 
> Joer, les pagarían en cocaína caramba, cómo he sido tan tonto de no haber caído en ello. La cocaína no aparece en los libros ni hay que acordarse de un número de cuenta, ni se ingresa en un banco ni ná. Además fideliza mucho al personal y me barrunto que, si es buena y está sin cortar, los farloperos del grupo preferirán que les paguen en "especia" que podrán cortar y mercar por ahí, y no con dinero fiat, que lo mismo hacienda te pide que des explicaciones.
> 
> ...


----------



## javvi (24 Mar 2020)

Todavía no controlo como funciona esto. No sé qué hago mal, respondo a Perrita, pero mi respuesta sale como dentro de la propia cita separado por una raya . A ver si corrijo estos errores tontos en los próximos comentarios.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Bueno, una interrogante que tenía creo que ya la he disipado, y era que me extrañaba que por algunos crímenes el grupo del policía Juan Manuel cobrara tan poco como 3.000€, y no uno sino varios presuntos crímenes.
> 
> Joer, les pagarían en cocaína caramba, cómo he sido tan tonto de no haber caído en ello. La cocaína no aparece en los libros ni hay que acordarse de un número de cuenta, ni se ingresa en un banco ni ná. Además fideliza mucho al personal y me barrunto que, si es buena y está sin cortar, los farloperos del grupo preferirán que les paguen en "especia" que podrán cortar y mercar por ahí, y no con dinero fiat, que lo mismo hacienda te pide que des explicaciones.
> 
> ...




Ricardo Costa a 'El Bigotes': "Necesito 100 gramos de caviar"

la grabacion esta por ahi y era la risa.

Lo peor es lo que le responde, que el sobrino de Cotino ( un presunto corruptazo del pp que sale en las listas Bar España y que fue el jefe de las policias, lo traia de Rusia) 

Lo de Rusia era una coña o es que hacia la carambola de sudamerica, rusia españa?


----------



## Peritta (24 Mar 2020)

¿Qué has hecho con este hilo @calopez?, no se ve en pantalla.

Up



javvi dijo:


> Todavía no controlo como funciona esto. No sé qué hago mal, respondo a Perrita, pero mi respuesta sale como dentro de la propia cita separado por una raya . A ver si corrijo estos errores tontos en los próximos comentarios.



No ha cerrado el QUOTE señor, ná más. Puede editar su posta y corregir el error.

Si no eres consumidor, o si eres un consumidor esporádico la visión de unos kilos de sustancia de la buena no te impresiona. Si eres consumidor habitual, sí. Y si estás enviciado, pues más.

Lo que digo es que para pagar a peritos (ésos tienen un trabajo, ganan dinero, lo que no tendrán serán contactos porque se habrán pasado de edad o habrán detenido a su camello, o éste se habrá muerto con los años o lo habrá dejado o se habrá mudado o ¿qué sé yo?.
Luego los peritos y forenses enganchados a la cosa apreciarán más el pago en especia que en billetes.
En realidad las tramas mafiosas se pagan entre sí con favores, ...a los que no te puedes negar, claro.

Como los masones vaya.

A los delincuentes que harían los "trabajitos" fijo que les pagarían con _vista gorda_ sobre otros delitos anteriores y con cocaína, y les tendrían enganchados como el manager a la Belén Esteban. Con ello se aseguran que haya contacto frecuente, unos a pedir droga y otros a intercambiarla por información y por "servicios".

¿No manda el Mena a Ruiz a que le caliente las orejas a uno y a otro que hacía tiempo que no informaban?.

Pues éso, palo y zanahoria. Lo que pasa es que aquí la zanahoria es blanca y se esnifa y el palo... bueno, ése no ha cambiado mucho desde tiempos anteriores a la Biblia.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (24 Mar 2020)

Bueno, ahora parece que sí se ve, pero antes, cuando la última posta era la de @javvi no salía el hilo en la pantalla de la 8ª página, que era donde debería de haber estado.

Había un hilo que terminaba a las 8:25 y luego saltaba a otro hilo a las nueve y pocos minutos, y éste que terminaba con esa posta a las 8:27 no salía en pantalla. Qué cosas ¿no?.

¿Censura selectiva quizá?.

@calopez, dime si vas a borrar el hilo y dejo de escribir como he hecho instantáneamente en la anterior posta. Ya sabes que tengo el síndrome del escritor perezoso y si lo que hay que hacer es nada, no hace falta que me empujen, que ya sé hacerlo yo mu bien.

¡Ah!, y los 10€ no me los debes, porque me he enterado que el que abre el hilo también tiene la potestad de borraralo y sería el propio pikoletto que lo abrió quien lo borraría. Perdón por cargar sobre usté, mesié, toatoíta la culpita.

Es que si hay que escribir se escribe, pero escribir pà ná es tontería. Si no te gustan mis textos, dilo y me pasaré al Marca o al Diez Minutos como tòdiós.

Bueno, voy a ver si edito y remato la posta anterior, que del cabreo moruno que me ha entrado he tirado los palos del somrajo.

Dispensen ustedes.

_____________________
FRE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¡Ah!, y los 10€ no me los debes, porque me he enterado que el que abre el hilo también tiene la potestad de borraralo y sería el propio pikoletto que lo abrió quien lo borraría. Perdón por cargar sobre usté, mesié, toatoíta la culpita.



Internet Archive: Wayback Machine


----------



## Peritta (24 Mar 2020)

No don @Incorrezto, no voy a guardar ni un puto texto. Que se joda quien no los haya leído.
¿A ver pà qué voy a guardar ná ni a tomar nota de ná si luego un Del Olmo cualquiera me lo puede mandar borrar?, como hicieron con las notas y los diskettes que escribía el Cartagena de las reuniones que mantenía con sus controladores. ¿No se acuerda?.

-¿Y tú por qué eres juez muchacho?.
-Porque aprobé una oposición.


Pues éso mismo.




javvi dijo:


> En todo caso tiene que haber un subexpediente, dentro del expediente Royuela, relacionado con el tráfico de estupefacientes. O puede que sea al contrario: el expediente Royuela sería el subexpediente de otros expedientes: uno de narcóticos y venta de armas (el señor Al Kassar es una de las claves fundamentales); otro más centrado en la eliminación de elementos molestos para el régimen que se proclama a los cuatro vientos como democrático, pero que a la mínima tira de gatillo, o de desastabilizadores cardiopulmonares y otros métodos sutiles; y ya por la propia inercia de la maquinaria asesina un servicio de sicariado con unos precios más o menos prefijados para cualquiera que esté dispuesto a pagar.



Ojo, que no creo que lleven publicado ni el 20% de lo que tienen.

Una cosa es que hicieran unos "trabajillos" para el Al-Kassar ése, y otra muy distinta que se dedicaran al tráfico de armas. Les viene grade señor. El Mena lo que tenía -presuntamente, tò mu presuntamente- era una banda de sicarios. Ná más. Las armas las mercaría el Al-Kassar éste, que para éso conocería a clientes y a proveedores caramba. No no creo que con la banda del Mena tuviera mucho que ver. No se interfieren, son de dos ecosistemas distintos.

El que el Al-Kasser haya encargado otros asesinatos a otras bandas dirigidas y amparadas por otras fiscalías y juzgados no lo sé, pero ya sabe usté que la realidad supera cualquier ficción por disparatada que sea y Espain es muy dada al surrealismo, al esperpento y al disparate.

Y con la cocaína me parece que tres cuartos de lo mismo. La usarían como moneda con la que pagar aunque ello no impidiera que algún mascachapas o alguno de la parte delicuencial de la banda vendiera algo a clientes concretos y conocidos, pero no creo que el comercio de esta sustancia fuera el objetivo del Mena ni su principal fuente de ingresos.

Hay que disponer de una buena red de distribución para sacarle rentabilidad al negocio.

En cualquier caso ésas son figuraciones mías, ya le digo que debe de haber aún mucho por publicar.
__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> No don @Incorrezto, no voy a guardar ni un puto texto. Que se joda quien no los haya leído.



no hay que guardar textos, solo poner el enlace al hilo.

luego buscando en esa web sale con el mismo formato que aqui.

claro que si borran este hilo, igual buscan quien lo subió al otro sitio  

esto y traer a colación a la veneno, no me diga que no son dos pedazos de aportes.


----------



## cagabandurrias (25 Mar 2020)

Se sabe algo de Mena?


----------



## javvi (25 Mar 2020)

Ya se aclaró que en el caso 556 de la relación había un error de transcripción: no se trata de Alfonso, si no de Alfredo. Alfredo Goyeneche Moreno. 
El caso 556 es interesantísimo, y creo que da claves importantes que apuntan a que muy probablemente el expediente Royuela no es más que un subexpediente de algo mucho más gordo, aunque es cierto que de momento sólo han liberado algo menos de la cuarta parte de todos los documentos de los que disponen los Royuela y sus topos.
Alfredo de Goyeneche y Moreno era X marqués de Villafuerte, VII marqués de Artasona, VI conde de Guaqui y V conde de Casa Saavedra. Su padre acumulaba tres marquesados y tres condados. Su abuelo paterno, del que se heredan tantos títulos nobiliarios, también fue teniente coronel de artillería, nacido en Perú llegó a ser embajador ante S.S. el Papa.
Su madre es a su vez hija de ,Alfredo Moreno Osorio, Conde de Santa Marta de Babio, cuyo segundo apellido probablemente se relaciona con otro linaje de Galicia por cuyas manos ha pasado lo que acaba en las narices de los ejecutivos de este país. 
Una hermana se casa con un descendiente del mismísimo Narváez el que combatió a los carlistas y que en el lecho de muerte dijo que no podía perdonar a sus enemigos porque los había matado a todos.
Su hermano Juan era conde y su hermano Jose Manuel marqués.
Cristina Marsans Astoreca, su viuda, falleció hace un par de años. Como su apellido indica es bisnieta del fundador de la famosa agencia de viajes. Es la golfista española que más medallas se ha llevado al pecho. 
Su hermano Luis, que de momento no ha salido en el expediente Royuela, murió cosido a navajazos por un aparcacoches en la calle de Pedro de Valdivia (distrito de Chamartín) "mientras le preguntaba por qué había metido a sus hijas en una red de prostitución moldava."
[ISPOILERhttps://elpais.com/diario/2004/07/03/madrid/1088853871_850215.html][/ISPOILER]
Juan, el hermano de Alfredo Goyeneche, resultó gravemente herido en 1992 por un paquete bomba que recibió por correo ordinario en su domicilio de Madrid enviado desde Barcelona.
"Juan Goyeneche perdió una de las manos y tenía gravemente dañada una de las piernas, además de un ojo."
Su mujer Cristina Ordovás Gómez-Jordana declaró que estaban amenazados por ETA porque su padre,el teniente coronel Manuel Ordovás González, era el presidente del tribunal del consejo de guerra de Burgos.


Spoiler



Un paquete bomba de autoría desconocida hiere gravemente al hermano del vicepresidente del COE


La misma Cristina Ordovás, años después, "se enfrenta a entre tres y cuatro años de cárcel y a una indemnización de 165.000 euros por la presunta apropiación indebida del cuadro _Anna Sofía, condesa de Carnarvon_, atribuido al maestro flamenco Van Dyck (1599-1641)." La condesa que declaró que fue ella la engañada, se defendió con el argumento de que "Tengo un defecto. Soy confiada y tonta. La gente ha cambiado y el dinero también”. 


> La condesa acusada de robar un ‘van dyck’ declara que era “horroroso”



Volviendo a Alfredo Goyeneche Moreno quien, como dice el expediente, falleció en la autovía A-1, en Pancorbo (Burgos) el 16 de Marzo del 2002. Jinete consumado fue presidente del Comite Olímpico Español (COE). Goyeneche era el tercer presidente del COE seguido que fallecía aún en el cargo: Alfonso de Borbón y Dampierre (no confundir con Alfonso Borbón y Medina, pariente lejano que aparece en el expediente Royuela), Carlos Ferrer Salat (que también aparece en el expediente Royuela).
Es decir, que desde 1984 hasta el 2002 ejercer el cargo de presidente del COE fue una actividad áltamente peligrosa. 
Según el expediente el caso Goyeneche es un encargo de Monzer Al Kassar, el presidente del COE mantiene negocios de armas con él, ya no le interesa y sabe demasiado.
¿Cuánto poder podría acumular el morito en cuestión para decidir la eliminación de un aristócrata, amigo del Rey, y que ostentaba un cargo tan importante como presidente del COE?
¿Tendrá algo que ver su apellido con aquella localidad valenciana en la que desaparecieron tres adolescentes en noviembre del 92 y cuyos cadáveres aparecieron un 27 de enero de 1993, justo cuatro después (27 de enero de 1987) de que apareciera el pie de Pilar, una de los tres adolescentes desaparecidos días antes, en la calle de Valencia llamada igual que la localidad valenciana que tiene resonancias al apellido del morito?
El siguiente caso en la relación el 557, el de Alfonso Borbón y Medina, también es encargo de Monzer Al Kassar y decide su liquidación por el mismo motivo que Goyeneche. Es decir, Goyeneche y el Borbón debían andar metidos en el mismo suculento negocio que les iba a salir muy caro.
El siguiente caso: el 558 también relacionado con el mismo caso, parece alguien de mucho menos importancia: es el transportista de las mercancias que tuvo la mala suerte de saber demasiado.


----------



## javvi (25 Mar 2020)

Error: la aparición del pie de Pilar en la calle Alcácer de Valencia fue el 27 de enero de 1989, no 1987.


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Mar 2020)

Como murio Cruiff?

A ver si lo liquidaron tambien a ordenes de los corruptos que ya le amañaron perder un juicio...

Por cierto, ahora es muy facil liquidar a alguien con medicacion, veneno etc, no se les va a hacer la autopsia a nadie y pasaria como el coñonavirus.

Soy estudiante forense, no se me habia ocurrido pero este menahilo me ha dado ideas muy masonicas.

CesareLombroso


----------



## Peritta (25 Mar 2020)

Pues no frecuento ambientes patricios pero supongo que se casarán entre ellos para mantener linajes y acrecentar patrimonios y títulajes.

Pero ésto hasta no hace mucho también pasaba entre los plebeyos ¿eh?.

-Abuelo, que me caso.
-¿Tiene perras?.
-Más vale una cara bonita en una mesa que cien vacas en una dehesa.
-Ya.

Quiero decir que no me impresionan a mí los títulos. Y últimamente ni los universitarios. Pero si soy de la opinión de no cargar a los hijos con los pecados de los padres, tampoco les puedo, así por las buenas, adornar con sus virtudes. Supongo que será de una familia mu riquísma que tienen dinero hasta para fletar barcos.

Pero de ahí a deducir que lo mandó matar el Al-Kasar porque sabía mucho, posibilidad que no descarto, es mucho. No saque tan a la ligera las conclusiones. Puede que la víctima no fuera tan inocente y entonces la cosa se debiera a otras causas distintas, e incluso el Al-Kasar podría no ser su asesino sino solo el intermediario entre el que encarga el asesinato y la banda de la fiscalía que tan eficiente parecía ser, ya que le había encargado, o le encargó después que no sé y me sigue extrañando el qué la mayoría de las notas no contengan fecha alguna, un buen puñado de crímenes más.

Lo que me pregunto yo es si cuando operaban en el territorio controlado por otra fiscalía general o juzgado de instrucción central, y el "trabajillo" no saliera del todo bien, ¿iba Ruiz a hablar con el forense correspondiente, o hablaba con el sargento Ruiz de la otra banda y era éste quien hablaba con el forense?.

Es que me barrunto que algo así pasaría con los Z mexicanos ésos hace ya unos años, y no sé a qué esperan los nuestros para abrir banda propia.
Al fin y al cabo hubo un tiempo en que eran los pretorianos quienes quitaban y ponían al emperador.

-No te escondas Claudio, que te toca.

Y hala, Claudillo que quieras que no.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (26 Mar 2020)

Más sangre azul derramada: Don José Escriva de Romani y Mora (caso 268). Marqués del Real Maestrante de Valencia. Encargo familiar, que son, según la esquela del ABC: su esposa, la ilustrísima señora doña María Morales-Arce y Crespi de Valldaura (marquesa del Real Tesoro); sus hijos; sus hermanos, los condes de Sástago, los marqueses dePeñalba, los duques de Miranda, Pilar, los marqueses de Ahumada, Mercedes, Ana (carmelita descalza), los marqueses de Arienzo y los señores de Escrivá de Romaní (don Joaquín); hermanos políticos, familia Mora-les-Arce y Crespi de Valldaura; sobrinos, tíos, primos, etc, etc.

Esquela ABC
El marquesado de Peñalba, origen nobiliario de esta estirpe viene de su antepasado Miguel Fernández de Córdoba y de Alagón, Zúñiga y Quesada, señor consorte de Peñalba, señor consorte de Macintos, caballero de Calatrava. Le fue concedido por el rey Carlos II en 1648.
El actual titular, desde 1981, es Luis Beltrán Escrivá de Romaní y Mora, *XI marqués de Peñalba*. 
Se deduce que su padre fue *Alfonso Escrivá de Romaní y Patiño, XVII conde de Sástago*, Grande de España, IX marqués de Aguilar (título que cedió a su primogénito), VI de Monistrol de Noya y X de Peñalba (título que cedió a su hijo Luis Beltrán), barón de Beniparrell, caballero de Malta.
La madre: *María de las Nieves de Mora y Aragón, nacida en Guetaria (Guipúzcoa) el 28 de agosto de 1917 y fallecida en Madrid el 10 de diciembre de 1985. Esta señora era hermana de Fabiola de Mora y Aragón,* reina de los belgas .
No he encontrado conexión con el fundador de La Obra, a pesar de la coincidencia del apellido.


----------



## javvi (26 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Pues no frecuento ambientes patricios pero supongo que se casarán entre ellos para mantener linajes y acrecentar patrimonios y títulajes.
> 
> Pero ésto hasta no hace mucho también pasaba entre los plebeyos ¿eh?.
> 
> ...



El que Monzer Al Kassar encargase liquidar a esos personajes porque sabían demasiado no es deducción mía, es lo que dice el expediente.


----------



## javvi (26 Mar 2020)

Otro Escrivá, acuerdo familiar (262). Puesto en catalán: Antoni Escribá i Serra. Este Ecribá, o Escriva, o Escrivá, no tiene nada que ver con los otros aristocráticos. O se trata de otra aristocracia muy distinta: la de los pasteleros de Barcelona. Parece ser que su pastelería era de la de más prestigio de la Ciudad Condal.
Falleció a los 73 años por un "accidente" en su casa de Cadaqués. 
La tradición pastelera familiar viene de su abuelo, de origen muy humilde: era repartidor de carbón. El abuelo abrió la pastelería en 1906. 
Antoni Escribà


----------



## javvi (26 Mar 2020)

Uno de los principales clientes de la empresa Mena. S.A. es Enrique Sarasola Marulanda, este emprendedor ejemplar es ante todo hijo de. ¿hijo de quién? de Enrique Sarasola Lerchundi y Maria Cecilia Marulanda. 
Su madre era hija de uno de los mayores terratenientes de Colombia. El que sería su marido la conoció en uno de sus viajes a Colombia y se casaron.
Sarasola Lerchundi era amigo de Carrero Blanco. Conoció a Felipe González quien se casó con Carmen Romero López. Su padre _Vicente Romero_ era coronel médico del ejercito, médico del propio Carrero Blanco, también concelar de Sevilla durante el franquismo.
En un local de Sarasola se celebraban las presuntas reuniones clandestinas del partido socialista. 
Fue Sarasola el que presentó a Betancur, embajador de Colombia, a Felipe González.
Felipe González viajó a Colombia en 1976, Betancor y Sarasola le pusieron en contacto con *Alberto Rafael Santofimio Botero* político colombiano que fue procesado por financiarse con el narcotráfico y por el asesinato de su rival político Luis Carlos Galán en complicidad del mundialmente famoso narcotraficante Pablo Escobar.
Virginia Vallejo, la mujer de Pablo Escobar, en 1981 entrevistó a Felipe González para una cadena colombiana.
En la fiesta, en el Hotel Palace, de la primera victoria socialista en 1982 estuvieron invitados Pablo Escobar, Santofimio y Jairo Ortega Ramírez, otro conocido narcotraficante. Los colombianos compartieron mesa con el torero cuya viuda falleció hace unos días, dicen que de coronavirus, la actriz italiana Lucia Bosé.
Se dice que la campaña de F.G. la pagó su amigo Betancor con los réditos de las sustancia tan abundante en su país.
Betancur adjudica las obras del metro de Medellín a su amigo Sarasola, un proyecto multimillonario. F.G. también se llevó su comisión en este proyecto.
El primer gerente del metro de Medellín es Diego Londoño White, vínculado a Pablo Escobar. Recibió mucha plata hasta que recibió el plomo.
Sarasola fundó junto a Gutierrez Mellado ( accidentado en el expediente Royuela) a Fundación de Ayuda contra la Drogadicción.
. "En 1990 el narcotraficante español Ricardo Portabales confiesa ante Garzón que Sarasola participó en una reunión en un hotel de Isla Cristina (Huelva) en 1988 con el traficante de armas de origen sirio y protegido del servicio secreto español, Monzer al Kassar, y los narcos Laureano Oubiña y Paz Carballo, para vender fusiles AK-47 a los narcos colombianos"
Sarasola
Este es el papi del simpático empresario hotelero Kike Sarasola, uno de los protagonistas del expediente Royuela. Se va cerrando el círculo y el expediente va cobrando sentido. 
Seguiremos atando cabos en la medida de nuestras posibilidades.


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Mar 2020)

Segun esta web, le pedian piedras de perica al Propio Escobar los del Psoe en el Hotel Palace

Felipe González se va a Colombia nacionalizado con sus amigos “narcopolíticos": una comisión de 19 millones

*Mariano Rajoy* no se mueve pero dos de sus predecesores, *Felipe González* (PSOE) y *José María Aznar* (PP) planean su futuro fuera de *España*. El dirigente socialista ha recibido por fin la nacionalidad colombiana que tanto ansiaba y podrá disfrutarla con sus amigos, entre ellos los *Marulanda*. *Cecilia Marulanda*, viuda de su viejo e incondicional constructor *Enrique Sarasola*, y *Virginia Vallejo*, amante y también hoy “viuda” del conocido “narco” *Pablo Escobar*, se citan entre ellos. Virginia recuerda aquel viaje del fallecido mafioso colombiano a Madrid para festejar junto a *Felipe González y Alfonso Guerra* en el *Hotel Palace* la victoria electoral de 1982 y como corría la “coca” en su toma de posesión. En cambio, el ex ministro y ex embajador *Carlos Arturo Marulanda*, hermano de *Cecilia*, fue detenido y encarcelado en *Madrid* por el *juez Juan del Olmo* (*Audiencia Nacional*) a requerimiento de la *Interpol*, por formación de grupos armados, terrorismo y malversación de fondos públicos. Para intentar blindarse, había condecorado a cuatro eurodiputados españoles: *Manuel Medina (PSOE), Ana Miranda de Lage (PSOE), José Ignacio Salafranca (PP) y Gerardo Galeote (PP)*, este último implicado en la *mafia Gürtel*. También lo intentó con el funcionario de la *Comisión Europea*, *José Luis Trimiño Pérez*, pero el escándalo hizo intervenir al propio presidente europeo, entonces *Jacques Santer*, que lo impidió pese a las trabas impuestas por el comisario socialista *Manuel Marín*.


“A *Felipe González* lo había entrevistado yo para televisión en 1981 y a *Sarasola* lo había conocido en *Madrid* durante mi primer viaje de luna de miel. Con expresión terriblemente seria, Pablo me ha descrito la escena en la que los otros parlamentarios de la comitiva le *pedían cocaína de regalo* en una discoteca madrileña y él reaccionaba insultado. Y yo he confirmado lo que ya sabía: que el *Rey de la Coca* parece detestar, casi tanto como yo, el producto de exportación sobre el cual está construyendo un auténtico imperio libre de impuestos. La única persona a quien *Pablo Escobar* ha regalado rocas de cocaína sin que tuviera siquiera que pedirlas es el anterior novio de su novia. Y no lo ha hecho precisamente por razones humanitarias o filantrópicas”.


sigue en el link


----------



## Peritta (26 Mar 2020)

javvi dijo:


> .... Felipe González viajó a Colombia en 1976, Betancor y Sarasola le pusieron en contacto con *Alberto Rafael Santofimio Botero* político colombiano que fue procesado por financiarse con el narcotráfico y por el asesinato de su rival político Luis Carlos Galán en complicidad del mundialmente famoso narcotraficante Pablo Escobar.



¿1976?. Joer.
Total que no sólo fue Willy Brandt, entonces canciller de Alemania y presidente de la Internacional Socialista, quien aupó a Felipe Gonzalez sino que este tío estaba bien impulsado y desde distintos lados

si es que Pablo Escobar y Willy Brandt no tuvieran nada que ver, claro.

Ganó el clan sevillano al vasco de Nicolás Redondo cuado se peleaban por la cúpula de la Pesoe.
Había leído que les hicieron el truco de las llaves (cambiaron la cerradura) de la sala de plenos de Suresnes (1974) y así pudieron copar la presidencia de la mesa que concedía o denegaba la palabra y decidía cuándo era el momento de votar qué sí y qué no, etc.
Como en las asambleas de facultad vaya.


1.- Que unos particulares se han hecho con un zulo (37.000 carpetillas) de documentación personal, secreta y comprometida del antiguo fiscal general de Cataluña hasta el 2006 o por ahí.

2.- Por la información que contiene. Bandas de asesinos no solo al amparo de la administración sino espoleadas y dirigidas por ella. Bueno, por un funcionario en concreto. El que haya otros altos funcionarios dirigiendo y amparando a otras bandas de sicarios es, solo, una suposición mía que soy muy especuloso y muy suponedor.
La veracidad de la información la dan los propios documentos, la mayoría son notas manuscritas de una enrevesada caligrafía de médico que no hay cristiano que falsifique. Con razón no quiere el Mena presentarse a prueba caligráfica alguna.

3.- Éso se lo tendrá usté que preguntar a su bola de cristal. Yo a la mía la tengo arrestada porque da unos sustos y unos disgustos mu gordos.

¡Ah!, y no haga caso al @Bimmer, que 300.000 visitas no son 300.000 usuarios ni 300.000 lecturas, ni de coña, que no todos se leen la cosa.
Somos 150 o 200 usuarios mal contaos (y casi siempre los mismos), que es el número que da al dividir por el número de postas.

Semos mu pocos señor. No va a pasar ná. El Mena morirá en la cama, sepa Dios cuándo y donde. Esperemos no tener que ver sus cenizas traídas por valija diplomática y custodiadas por un mossu de escuadra de cierto rango, jua, jua, jua, como pasó con las del superespía Paesa y aquél capitán de la Guardia Civil.
Y éso si es que antes no le dan matarile los de las otras bandas por gilipollas y por perder los papeles.
En cualquier caso el Mena éste tiene que tener más enemigos que amigos.

Desengáñese, lo único que podemos hacer son chistes ácidos, pero nada más, no pintamos ná. Desde el 11-M la soberanía ya no reside en el pueblo señor, sino que la detenta, aunque no la ostenta, la administración.

Ahí es ná.

Es ella la que ha de espulgarse y despiojarse si no quiere que Ésto acabe siendo un estado fallido y muriendo ella también a su vez. Es la administración la que tiene los parásitos, ésto es un asunto de funcionarios, ellos verán. El pueblo lo que pone son los muertos

y los chistes.
____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Mar 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿1976?. Joer.
> Total que no sólo fue Willy Brandt, entonces canciller de Alemania y presidente de la Internacional Socialista, quien aupó a Felipe Gonzalez sino que este tío estaba bien impulsado y desde distintos lados
> 
> si es que Pablo Escobar y Willy Brandt no tuvieran nada que ver, claro.
> ...




Paesa ( mi psicopata integrado favorito) sigue vivo y auspiciado por la masoneria francesa, vive en Paris y se dedica a estafar impunemente a capos de la mafia rusa.

Hay un reportaje reciente de Equipo de Investigacion donde le entrevistan y es la risa.

Lo curioso del caso Paesa, es que pensaran los alumnos del catedratico ( masonazo supongo) que falsifico el acta de defuncion de Paesa, cuando vieran que años despues sigue vivo el tal Paesa.


----------



## Uritorco (27 Mar 2020)

Bueno, por seguir dandole un poco de vida al hilo, este es el ultimo video que han subido hace una hora despues de una semana de paron.


----------



## Uritorco (28 Mar 2020)

Como somos muy mal pensados en este foro dejo la noticia como curiosidad. Nada mas.

Muere la fiscal Antidroga Cristina Toro por coronavirus


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (28 Mar 2020)

Hoy a las 8 de la tarde tenemos cita. Emisión en DIRECTO:


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Mar 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Como somos muy mal pensados en este foro dejo la noticia como curiosidad. Nada mas.
> 
> Muere la fiscal Antidroga Cristina Toro por coronavirus




El tema que ayer muriese el teniente coronel que ha estado tras la lucha contra la farsa de ETA de coñonavirus ( donde ni se hace autopsia) iba yo a publicarlo tambien y tambien el maximo jefe de la Guardia Civil, dos de una...

Huele a otro de los muchos liquidaos por saber demasiado en el tema ETA ( y quien sabe en cuantos mas...) DEP


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (28 Mar 2020)

Creo que va a salir el nombre de alguien de la realeza. Empieza ahora mismo. A LAS 20:00:


*Expediente Royuela con El Arconte en Directo: la Muerte de un Aristócrata*


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (28 Mar 2020)

Podéis hacer preguntas en el directo.


----------



## javvi (29 Mar 2020)

Hay un documento que le da bastante credibilidad al expediente Royuela: primero por su antigüedad, es una noticia que aparece en la red el 4 de enero del 2004. Y segundo porque viene de las antípodas políticas de los Royuela, aparece en la web de extrema izquierda indymedia. 
Por lo demás es practicamente lo mismo que dicen los Royuela. En este caso la denuncia viene de la delegación especial de Hacienda en Madrid. La denuncia se pone en la fiscalía anticorrupción y los denunciados son los mismos: J. Villarejo, Mena, Gerard Thomas Andreu, otros cuantos magistrados más y last but not the least Rafael García Ruiz (sargento Ruiz) y Juan Manuel García Peña, de la Policia Nacional. 
Los presuntos delitos son "la extorsión de empresas con delitos fiscales a cambio de quedar absueltas o de que las inspecciones fiscales se paralizaran y no siguieran su curso."
El robo es de más de 20.600.000.000 pesetas
Los extorsionados tenían que abrir cuentas en Suiza y de ahí a.la sociedad "TUCACAS 2000 SL" con sucursales en Londres. Las beneficiarias de esta sociedas eran las respectivas de ambos ex-fiscales de Cataluña y de los otros magistrados involucrados. En los casos de Ruiz y Garcia Peña eran ellos mismos los titulares.
La denuncia se supone que se podía leer en un enlace que ya no está operativo, la denuncia se puso en diciembre del 2003, pocos días antes de aparecer la noticia en Indymedia.
Corrupción en la administración de justicia - Indymedia Barcelona
Lo extraño es que la vinculación de Mena, Villarejo y el resto de la tropa con la empresa Tucacas 2000 sl sólo se encuentra en el expediente Royuela y en la página de Indymedia. Sobre la empresa en sí, según el Borme su última actividad fue el 24/4/09. Su dirección era: C/TIGRE,2-BIS, INTERIOR (BARCELONA)
Más información sobre la empresa: 
"TUCACAS 2000 SL cuenta con entre 10 y 49 empleados y con una facturación anual de menos de 2 millones de euros.La empresa está inscrita en el Registro Mercantil de Barcelona. En total tiene 3 cargos registrales. Su último anuncio en Borme ha sido publicado el 24/04/2009"
TUCACAS 2000 SL: Teléfono, CIF y Dirección
Por lo que he visto, la dirección calle del Tigre 2 está en la zona más molona de Barcelona: entre el Raval, la Gran Vía y las Ramblas.


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Mar 2020)

Sociata del dia


----------



## cagabandurrias (29 Mar 2020)

Se debería contactar con Santiago Royuela para que escriba directamente en este foro.


----------



## Uritorco (30 Mar 2020)

El encierro te esta afectando bastante, macho.


----------



## Uritorco (30 Mar 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Se debería contactar con Santiago Royuela para que escriba directamente en este foro.



Si, opino lo mismo. Me extraña que no conozca este hilo, pues no hay otro foro en la red que siga esta trama puntualmente.


----------



## Peritta (30 Mar 2020)

javvi dijo:


> Hay un documento que le da bastante credibilidad al expediente Royuela: primero por su antigüedad, es una noticia que aparece en la red el 4 de enero del 2004. ....
> Corrupción en la administración de justicia - Indymedia Barcelona



Me parece a mí que ésa es una denuncia que les puso Royuela padre en Madrid y que tenía que ver con dinero y no con sangre.

Aquí va el texto de su enlace que parece estar en un hilo de un foro antiguo (el enlace final no funciona) y no sé si´éso será una captura de pantalla.

Ahí dice que es la Delegación Especial de Hacienda en Madrid quien presenta la denuncia y no el Royuela, porque la admitirían a trámite y entonces es la administración la figura acusatoria y no el Royuela. O éso me parece a mí.

Si es que no, ya están tardando nuestros sabuesoabogados burbujos en hurgar por archivos y ficheros, que la fecha de la presentación de la denuncia la tienen, que fue el día de Nochebuena del 2003. Aunque no sé si ese día estaría la Fiscalía Anticorrupción abierta ni hasta qué hora, ni si las funcicharos de la ventanilla estaban algo achispadas por el champan navideño-festivo y admitían cualquier cosa.

Todo es hurgar. Pero las denuncias se ponen en los juzgados, no en las fiscalías.



Corrupción en la administración de justiciaper *lesclat*
Correu-e: *mpc ARROBA lesclat.com* *(no verificat!)**04 gen 2004*�? La Delegación Especial de Hacienda en Madrid (Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria) presentó, el pasado 24 de Diciembre de 2003, una denuncia, cuyo original adjuntamos por partes, ante la Fiscalía Anticorrupción ( Fiscalía Especial para la Represión de los Delitos Económicos relacionados con la Corrupción ) contra Don Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, Exfiscal Jefe de la citada fiscalía; Don José María Mena �?lvarez, Fiscal Jefe de la Fiscalía del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña; Don Gerardo Thomas Andreu, Magistrado Presidente de la Sección Novena de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona; Don Pedro Castro Merlos, Inspector de los Tributos, con destino en la Delegación de la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria de Barcelona; Doña Montserrat Trapé Viladomat, Inspectora de los Tributos, con igual destino que el anterior; Don Rafael García Ruiz, sargento de la Guardia Civil destinado en la unidad de Policía Judicial adscrita a la Fiscalía del TSJ de Cataluña; y Don Juan Manuel García Peña, policía nacional, con igual destino que el anterior. Denuncia de la Delegación Especial de Hacienda en Madrid ( ver en: http://www.lesclat.com/maleantes/corrupcion.htm ) En base a esta denuncia efectuada, la Fiscalía Anticorrupción ha denunciado los presuntos delitos ante la Sala 2ª del Tribuanal Supremo de Justicia, en fecha de 31 de Diciembre de 2003 La redacción posee más material al respecto que se publicará en esta misma web en breve. Toda una mafia judicial dedicada a la extorsión de empresas con delitos fiscales a cambio de quedar absueltas o de que las inspecciones fiscales se paralizaran y no siguieran su curso. Por los datos que se saben, han robado más de 20.600.000.000 de las antiguas pesetas a todos los españoles. Al parecer, las empresas con fraudes fiscales eran obligadas a abrir cuentas en bancos suizos, para que luego transfirieran las cantidades millonarias a las cuentas que la sociedad "TUCACAS 2000 SL" tenía abiertas en las sucursales de dichos bancos en Londres. Todas las transferencias tuvieron un mismo beneficiario: la sociedad "TUCACAS 2000 SL", representada en las entidades Suizas ubicadas en Londres por Aurora Joquera Hernández, esposa de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, ExFiscal Jefe Anticorrupción; Maria Julia Maiques Azcarraga, espose de Jose Mª Mena �?lvarez, Fiscal Jefe del TSJ de Cataluña; Luisa Frias Diego, esposa de Eduardo Navarro Blasco, titular del Juzagado de Instrucción Nº32 de Barcelona; Gloria Hijos Bernaldez, esposa de José Francisco Orti Ponte, Magistrado Ponente de la Sección Octava de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona; y los señores Juan Manuel García Peña y Rafael García Ruiz, ambos pertenecientes a los Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado, con destino en la citada fiscalía, a las órdenes de directas de José Mª Mena �?lvarez. Denuncia de la Fiscalía Anticorrupción (ver en: http://www.lesclat.com/maleantes/corrupcion.htm)
*Comentaris*

*per* alertat04 gen 2004MPC FEIXISTES

*per* (a)04 gen 2004FORA POLICIES D´INDYMEDIA

________________________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (31 Mar 2020)

javvi dijo:


> Hay un documento que le da bastante credibilidad al expediente Royuela: primero por su antigüedad, es una noticia que aparece en la red el 4 de enero del 2004. Y segundo porque viene de las antípodas políticas de los Royuela, aparece en la web de extrema izquierda indymedia.
> Por lo demás es practicamente lo mismo que dicen los Royuela. En este caso la denuncia viene de la delegación especial de Hacienda en Madrid. La denuncia se pone en la fiscalía anticorrupción y los denunciados son los mismos: J. Villarejo, Mena, Gerard Thomas Andreu, otros cuantos magistrados más y last but not the least Rafael García Ruiz (sargento Ruiz) y Juan Manuel García Peña, de la Policia Nacional.
> Los presuntos delitos son "la extorsión de empresas con delitos fiscales a cambio de quedar absueltas o de que las inspecciones fiscales se paralizaran y no siguieran su curso."
> El robo es de más de 20.600.000.000 pesetas
> ...




la empresa _TUCACAS-2000 S.L_ sale en esta resolución judicial, pero no sale ni Mena ni Jimenez Villarejo, sino que son temas de chanchulleos con licencias y obras de un bar-restaurante STS 958-2012, 4 de Diciembre de 2012

de la empresa podemos ver que el último administrador y liquidador fueron PEIRO LOPEZ JOSE IGNACIO y PEIRO LOPEZ SALVADOR JAVIER respectivamente. Actos inscritos de TUCACAS 2000 SL en el BORME

y de Javier Peiro López podemos ver que fue abogado, incluso trabajó para los servicios jurídicos de los Mossos d'esquadra https://es.linkedin.com/in/javier-peiro-lópez-43626639


----------



## Hermoso Raton (31 Mar 2020)

Vaya dato curioso, en la noticia de EL País incluyen que la mujer de Royuela iba en las listas del GIL. Justo cuando el otro día publicaron un video sobre los ataques de Mena y VIllarejo contra Jesús Gil. Esas "casualidades" siempre dañan la credibilidad del interlocutor.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (31 Mar 2020)

Acabo de mirar uno de los jueces reclutados para la masonería Daniel de Alfonso Laso









Más conocido como el jefe de la oficina anti-fraude de Cataluña, que se hizo tan famoso cuando salieron a la luz unas grabaciones con el Ministro de Interior, del PP, Jorge Fernandez Díaz, diciendo que se había "cargado la sanidad" refiriéndose al chiringuito de CiU en la sanidad catalana, pero que los indepes no paran de tergiversar para hacer creer que éste señor se cargó la sanidad cuya competencia es de la generalitat.



> Así insistía *Jorge Fernández Díaz*, como ministro del Interior en 2014, en que se debía encontrar algún dato comprometedor en las adjudicaciones del Ejecutivo tripartito catalán a CESPA (del Grupo Ferrovial), donde trabaja Roger Junqueras, hermano del líder de Esquerra Republicana de Catalunya (ERC).
> 
> Faltaba muy poco para la celebración de la consulta soberanista del 9-N –prohibida por el Tribunal Constitucional– y el ministro conspiraba con *el jefe de la Oficina Antifrau de Catalunya, Daniel de Alfonso Laso,* para obtener cualesquiera datos con los que fabricar escándalos contra los dirigentes de ERC y Convergència (CDC) que no sólo desacreditaran a esos partidos sino que incluso pudieran emplearse como indicios para acusarlos de prevaricación.



Fernández Díaz conspiró con el jefe de la Oficina Antifraude catalana para fabricar escándalos contra ERC y CDC


Parece que el tal Daniel no tenía ningún problema en trabajar para rojos y azules. De hecho fue propuesto en su cargo por Artur Mas con votos de PSOE y PP



> Licenciado en derecho por la Universidad CEU San Pablo, cuando fue nombrado director de la Oficina Antifraude de Cataluña tenía veintiún años de experiencia como juez, destinado en la sección séptima de la Audiencia de Barcelona en la especialidad de derecho penal.13 *Entró en la OAC el 2011, después de la muerte repentina del fiscal David Martínez Madero.4 Fue propuesto por el gobierno de Artur Mas con el apoyo del PP, el PSC y CiU. En la votación, ICV y ERC se abstuvieron y Solidaridad por la Independencia y Ciutadans votaron en contra.*5



Daniel de Alfonso Laso - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## javvi (31 Mar 2020)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> la empresa _TUCACAS-2000 S.L_ sale en esta resolución judicial, pero no sale ni Mena ni Jimenez Villarejo, sino que son temas de chanchulleos con licencias y obras de un bar-restaurante STS 958-2012, 4 de Diciembre de 2012
> 
> de la empresa podemos ver que el último administrador y liquidador fueron PEIRO LOPEZ JOSE IGNACIO y PEIRO LOPEZ SALVADOR JAVIER respectivamente. Actos inscritos de TUCACAS 2000 SL en el BORME
> 
> y de Javier Peiro López podemos ver que fue abogado, incluso trabajó para los servicios jurídicos de los Mossos d'esquadra https://es.linkedin.com/in/javier-peiro-lópez-43626639



Sí, había visto esa página, pero no entendía muy bien lo que decía y lo aparqué. Efectivamente, parece la típica corruptela nivel cotidiano del funcionario que concede unas licencias de obras sabiendo que eso es incompatible con su puesto: tráfico de influencias, uso de información privilegiada. Hay tres cooperantes necesarios. 
Sólo se alude una vez a la empresa Tucacas 2000 sl. porque en el registro del despacho de un tal Nicolás en la calle Duque de Orleans se encontró una carpeta de esta empresa con copias de la documentación relativa al proyecto ilícito que se traían entre manos. Tiene toda la pinta de ser uno de esos miles de documentos del expediente Royuela que todavía no han salido a la luz. Debe andar por algún lugar de Francia conocido sólo por Royuela y sus topos, o quizá esté en ese misterioso zulo aragonés.
Otro dato es que la empresa tapadera de Mena s.a. se ha desplazado poco más de un kilómetro: de la calle Tigre 2 a la Gran Vía de las Cortes Catalanas 674.
la sentencia la debería leer alguien que sepa de leyes, a mi no me queda muy claro si les absuelven o no. por un lado dice que sí, luego que no. 
Al final dice que el tribunal de la sala segunda del Tribunal Supremo desestima el recurso de casación. En el tribunal está Jose Manuel Maza Martin, una de las víctimas mortales del procés más sospechosas, y Manuel Marchena Gómez, el director del circo del procés en el Tribunal Supremo.


----------



## Demodé (2 Abr 2020)

Episodio 108 (nuevo), cuentas de "ese grupito" de jueces y fiscales ( min. 12:16) en el extranjero


----------



## javvi (3 Abr 2020)

MARIA MENA MAIQUES 
La sufrida hija del fiscal muerte. Según el expediente adicta a la cocaína. Hasta la encargó a Ruiz que falsificara anónimos de Royuela por si un día se el iba la mano, o a alguno de sus sicarios, que se pudiese acusar a Royuela de su muerte. Le aclara a Ruiz: "ten en cuenta que ganas de sacármela de encima para siempre no me faltan".
El mismo Mena redacta media docena de mensajes amenazantes para luego culpar a Royuela. Mensajes del tipo: "te dije que iba a acabar con la vida de tu hija María y lo voy a hacer. Pronto su cuerpo aparecerá troceado por diversos contenedores de la ciudad" y otros parecidos al más puro estilo Gore.
Ya saben ustedes que a Mena no le gustaban los novios de su hija, que debían compartir vicio y además traficar con él. 
Al primero, al mejicano, lo manda matar, pero parece ser que Ruiz desobedece, aunque se lleva el cobro, y lo manda para Murcia.
En el caso del segundo, el tal Jordi Parra, la orden no es de matarlos, pero sí de meterles una paliza a los dos: al Parra y a la hija que tuve que ser hospitalizada.
Al final, cuando ya tiene planeado jubilarse e irse a vivir a su finca de las afueras de Paris, aparentemente muestra cierto arrepentimiento y le escribe una carta enternecedora a su hija. En el escrito reconoce que es un corrupto que se ha enriquecido gracias a su posición de fiscal, pero niega las acusaciones de Royuela de estar detrás de más de treinta asesinatos. Para compensar los daños que haya podido sufrir la hija le deja medio millón de euros en su cuenta. (una ratería teniendo en cuenta todo lo que ha robado).
Apenas se encuentra información en la red de Maria Mena Maiques. Con ese nombre figura una técnica de sala de consultas del archivo fotográfico de Barcelona. 
También se encuentra su nombre en una página muy curiosa: la del poeta barcelonés José Agustín Goytisolo, el que escribió la carta poema Palabras para Julia que popularizó Paco Ibañez cantándola.
El archivo relacionado con Goytisolo incluye una carta de Maria Mena Maiques a Julia Goytisolo, la hija del poeta a la que se dirige en el poema. Debían ser amigas. 
Jose Agustín Goytisolo que era muy depresivo acabo suicidándose. Los versos , sobretodo cantados por Ibáñez con esa voz tan desgarradora, es de lo más triste que se ha escrito en esa noche, como hubiera dicho Neruda, y en cualquiera.


_Tú no puedes volver atrás
porque la vida ya te empuja
como un aullido interminable. 

Te sentirás acorralada
te sentirás perdida o sola
tal vez querrás no haber nacido. 

Entonces siempre acuérdate
de lo que un día yo escribí
pensando en ti como ahora pienso.


La vida es bella, ya verás
como a pesar de los pesares
tendrás amigos, tendrás amor.


Un hombre solo, una mujer
así tomados, de uno en uno
son como polvo, no son nada._

Desgraciadamente no hay copia digitalizada del intercambio epistolar entre María y Julia. ¿qué se dirían? ¿hablarían de sus respectivos padres? Desde luego algo tenía en común sus padres: el instinto homicida, sólo que uno lo dirigió hacia sí mismo y el otro hacia cualquiera que le molestase un poquitín.
Cerca. Fons personal José Agustín Goytisolo
Si digitalizasen esa carta y se publicase en la red se podría abrir un hilo basado en el estudio comparativo de la literatura epistolar de un psicópata, un poeta y sus respectivas hijas.

_







_


----------



## Uritorco (4 Abr 2020)

Solo recordar que hoy sabado a las 8:15 el canal de youtube El Arconte hace un directo sobre el Expediente Royuela, para informar de las novedades que han ido surgiendo.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (4 Abr 2020)

Queda 1 minuto:


*Expediente Royuela: el Mayor Escándalo Político-Criminal de la Historia de España*


----------



## allseeyingeye (4 Abr 2020)

UP
MAS SENTIDO QUE NUNCA ESTE POST DE HACE UNOS MESES


________________________
PUES A ESTOS ES LOS QUE DEBERIAN HOSTIGAR LOS USA CON SU NUEVA LEGISLACION CONTRA ACTOS GRAVES CONTRA LOS DERECHOS HUMANOS

Que flamantemente ha creado hace poco
encaja con su ordenamiento juridico
y con el nuestro
pero sobre todo con el suyo
perfectamente poDria y deberia dictar ordenes de detencion (si tuviera datos como forma un caso de forma legal y tal)



CARTA MANDADA EL DIA 17 A GRANDE MARLSKA POR SEGUNDA VEZ, SI SI EL DIA 17
El ministro Glande-Marika obstaculiza que EEUU investigue la pornografía del pedófilo Kote Cabezudo.


EL 17 DE JUNIO

LE ESCRIBEN LOS AMERICANOS A GRANDE MARLASKA
Molarian que tuvieran por ahi CUENTILLAS secretas o activos de algun tipo los politicos españoles
que las tendran fijo mas deuno
les tenian a que aplicar la "LEY ANTITERRORISTA" esta (anti Human Trafficking) que permite la INCAUTACION POR LAS BRAVAS DE ACTIVOS; VIENES Y PROPIEDADES
pero nada, aqui estan enrocados y tiene pinta de que van a aguantar y tragar con lo que sea
como no los quiten a las bravas
en cualquier caso es excelente que se vayan dando todos esto movimientos y que periodists conocidos los esten dando a conoce


VEAMOS EL PERFIL PROFESIONAL DEL TIPO
QUE HA ESCRITO EL DIA 17
SOBRE UN TEMA DE HUMAN TRAFFICKING / TRAFICO HUMANO, A GRANDE MARKLASKA, PARA INDAGAR EN EL CASO DE KOTE CABEZUDO POR IDEM











-Vaughn A. Ary es un Mayor General estadounidense retirado y ex Abogado del Juez de Personal del Comandante del Cuerpo de Marines y Director de la División de Defensor del Juez del Cuerpo de Marines de los Estados Unidos.

*  Guantánamo  *
* Ex-Marine lawyer gets top job overseeing Guantánamo war court *

220 × 331
640 × 919


By Carol Rosenberg
crosenberg@Miam

iHerald.com


September 30, 2014 04:24 PM
Staff Judge Advocate to the Commandant of the Marine Corps Maj. Gen. Vaughn A. Ary testifies before the U.S. Senate Arms Services Committee, on Capitol Hill, in Washington D.C., June 4, 2013. Staff Sgt. Sean K. Harp Department of Defense
WASHINGTON 
The Pentagon disclosed Tuesday that it had installed a recently retired Marine lawyer to run the war court at Guantánamo Bay, Cuba.






ahora mismo en el plano de las casualidades "cuanticas" y magufas









PUBLICADO POR LA CASA BLANCA A LAS 17:00

17:00:44 UCT 

LO PODEIS VER SI PASAIS EL RATON POR ENCIMA (no consigo sacar captura) PONE 18:00 pero cambia a 17.00 utc en una ventanita sobreimpresa

















112 × 112



De momento una pena xD

por que en vez de tirarse a por estos

estan con el otro del aeropuerto
ese no interesa a nadie
mas que quizas a los lobbies que quiere ir contra venezuela

los que interesarian serian estos otros del EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA
[/QUOTE]


----------



## javvi (5 Abr 2020)

ENTREVISTA RADIO VUELO 714 RICARDO PORTABALES JR.
El hijo de Ricardo Portabales y el narcopeón arrepentido Manuel Fernández Padín aseguran que cualquier parecido entre la serie Fariña, sobre el narcotráfico en Galicia , y la realidad es pura casualidad.
Un niño que se ha criado jugando con pistolas y metralletas de verdad que le enseñaban los policias que protegían a su familia 24 horas al día hasta que les dejaron tirados.
Ricardo Portabales jr, minuto 31:48 "mi padre se relacionaba muchísimo con Garzón, se relacionaba con ministros, se ha relacionado con comisarios, se ha relacionado con inspectores, se ha relacionado con los más grandes periodistas de este país, se ha relacionado... yo creo que con todo el mundo (...) Ricardo Portabales, yo le he acompañado al ministerio del interior, yo le he acompañado a Canillas, mi padre incluso ha ido al CNI, lo que era el antiguo CESID (...) 
Me puse a ver la película (Paesa), de verdad, he visto al actor que hace de Paesa, yo he visto a Portabales en esa película. Relacionado con todo el mundo: mandos policiales, políticos, ministros (...) he ido al ministerio del interior, yo he visto como mi padre se relacionaba con Margarita Robles, `por ejemplo, ¿perdona? te vuelvo a repetir: he ido al ministerio del interior y YO HE VISTO A MI PADRE COMO SE HA RELACIONADO CON MARGARITA ROBLES, ¿perdona? MAR-GA-RI-TA RO-BLES PSOE, SÍ, SÍ, SÍ, 
Margarita Robles conoce a Ricardo Portabales, ¿a santo de qué? pues habrá que preguntárselo a ella (...) Yo he ido a acompañar a mi padre al ministerio del interior y Margarita Robles estaba de secretaria de JUAN ALBERTO BELLOCH. Y yo le he visto porque estaba con los escoltas en el pasillo."
"Yo creo que no era sólo confidente (su padre), creo que ha trabajado para todos ¿tu padre ha trabajado para el CNI (CESID)? bajo mi humilde opinión sí (...) tenía información de todo el mundo (...) Ricardo Portabales no es el que los medios de comunicación conocen.


----------



## CidCam (6 Abr 2020)

Y cual es el objetivo de todo esto?


----------



## Uritorco (6 Abr 2020)

Ultimo video subido hace unos minutos. Por seguir dandole vida a este hilo inmortal.


----------



## Peritta (6 Abr 2020)

CidCam dijo:


> Y cual es el objetivo de todo esto?



Hacer que alguien pase una escoba y una fregona por el Ministerio del Interior. Que ya se le ven las pelusas por debajo de la puerta coño.

Éso fue lo que le echaron en cara a Josemari hasta los de la Pepé, que tras lo del GAL no pasara por allí ni una triste bayeta. Y ahora hay que fumigar con zotal el Ministerio del Interior y el de Justicia también.
Con fiscalías y todo.

A despiojarse señores.

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Demodé (7 Abr 2020)

Os pongo este post citando noticia sobre rituales satánicos en las propias clínicas de abortos............. 

Follow the white rabbit. El conejo de Alicia.


----------



## javvi (7 Abr 2020)

PRESENTACIÓN DEL LIBRO DE OUBIÑA
"El prevaricador Garzón y el prevaricador Zaragoza, Javier Zaragoza Agudo, prevaricador, mentirosos y falsos que dijeron a Portabales lo que tenía que decir de mí y de otros muchos (...) lo que no puedo entender es que el propio juez y el propio fiscal que le digan a un arrepentido, que ellos lo hicieron arrepentido, lo que tiene que decir y a quien tiene que acusar, eso es prevaricar, eso es lo que ha hecho Zaragoza y Garzón."
"El caso Nécora se abrió para tapar el tema GAL (...) Cuando el prevaricador Garzón fue a la política y no le dieron el ministerio que él pretendía volvió a la justicia y levantó el tema GAL, el tema de la financiación del año 82 de Felipe González Márquez que la finació Pablo Escobar Gaviria; para tapar que el tema de los mil millones de pesetas que hubo para que Ochoa y Orejuela no fueran extraditados a Estados Unidos. Ahí hubo mil millones de pesetas: cien y cien y cien millones fueron para tres abogados y setecientos millones de pesetas fueron para el ministro de justicia que estaba entonces en el PSOE Fernando Ledesma."
"Villarejo (el comisario) es un santo al lado de lo que queda en el ministro del interior, tanto políticos como policías y judicial, los trileros, son trileros."
Sobre su experiencia en la cárcel:
"Había uno que se parecía a Mario Conde ¿Mario Conde estuvo en la cárcel? Yo vi ahí a uno que se parecía."

Jorge Luis Ochoa y Gilberto Rodríguez Orejuela:
Dos de los jefes mafiosos colombianos detenidos querían 'blanquear' sus ingresos en España, según la policía. Instalados en España desde junio de 1984 pretendían invertir en el negocio inmobiliario. Conexión desindustrialización de España, narcotráfico, ladrillo, burbuja inmobiliaria. 
En septiembre de ese año la policia española recibe un requerimiento de la DEA para la extradición de ambos.
El 15 de noviembre son detenidos con sus respectivas esposas. Se les aplica la ley antiterrotista y se informa al fiscal especial antidroga *Antonio Jiménez Villarejo*. Esto según El País, lo cual es un error porque el fiscal especial antidroga entonces era* Jose Jiménez Villarejo*, no *Antonio*. En cualquier caso, el hermano de uno de los protagonistas de este hilo: *Carlos Jiménez Villarejo.*
Siempre según el rotativo de Polanco las declaraciones de Antonio Jiménez Villarejo, a la luz de las informaciones que han ido sumándose a lo largo de los años (y todo presuntamente) alcanzan un cinismo dificilmente superable: "Coincide el fiscal especial con el presidente del Gobierno, Felipe González, en reconocer que detrás del entramado delictivo de las drogas existen personajes de gran importancia, razón por la cual resulta extraordinariamente complicado desarticular las redes de tráfico de sustancias psicotrópicas."
José Jiménez Villarejo, fiscal especial para la lucha contra la droga


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Abr 2020)

javvi dijo:


> PRESENTACIÓN DEL LIBRO DE OUBIÑA
> "El prevaricador Garzón y el prevaricador Zaragoza, Javier Zaragoza Agudo, prevaricador, mentirosos y falsos que dijeron a Portabales lo que tenía que decir de mí y de otros muchos (...) lo que no puedo entender es que el propio juez y el propio fiscal que le digan a un arrepentido, que ellos lo hicieron arrepentido, lo que tiene que decir y a quien tiene que acusar, eso es prevaricar, eso es lo que ha hecho Zaragoza y Garzón."
> "El caso Nécora se abrió para tapar el tema GAL (...) Cuando el prevaricador Garzón fue a la política y no le dieron el ministerio que él pretendía volvió a la justicia y levantó el tema GAL, el tema de la financiación del año 82 de Felipe González Márquez que la finació Pablo Escobar Gaviria; para tapar que el tema de los mil millones de pesetas que hubo para que Ochoa y Orejuela no fueran extraditados a Estados Unidos. Ahí hubo mil millones de pesetas: cien y cien y cien millones fueron para tres abogados y setecientos millones de pesetas fueron para el ministro de justicia que estaba entonces en el PSOE Fernando Ledesma."
> "Villarejo (el comisario) es un santo al lado de lo que queda en el ministro del interior, tanto políticos como policías y judicial, los trileros, son trileros."
> ...




Nombre de los personajes? Aparte del de ZARA, el gran blanqueador de blanca de Europa y quizas del mundo...


----------



## javvi (7 Abr 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Nombre de los personajes?



No entiendo ¿qué personajes?


----------



## Descansa Hombre (7 Abr 2020)

*las "enormes expectativas de la población" con el gobierno regional en esta crisis debieron sobrecargar al político conservador*

En todas partes lo mismo...
Encuentran muerto al ministro de Finanzas alemán de Hesse, Thomas Schäfer


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Abr 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Nombre de los personajes? Aparte del de ZARA, el gran blanqueador de blanca de Europa y quizas del mundo...






javvi dijo:


> No entiendo ¿qué personajes?



estos que dice el articulo de dos post mas arriba “ : "Coincide el fiscal especial con el presidente del Gobierno, Felipe González, en reconocer que detrás del entramado delictivo de las drogas existen personajes de gran importancia, razón por la cual resulta extraordinariamente complicado desarticular las redes de tráfico de sustancias psicotrópicas."


----------



## Uritorco (7 Abr 2020)

Fue Jordi Pujol quien en cierta ocasion dijo que Amancio Ortega se habia enriquecido en parte con el narcotrafico. Para lanzar una acusacion de esas caracteristicas algo debia de "saber" el molt honorable.


----------



## Debunker (8 Abr 2020)

No se si habéis visto el último vídeo (hace 3 días) del Arconte.

Es flipante, no conocía esa rama del expediente Royuela, los jueces y en especial "jueces para la democracia" es un nido de corrupción y crímenes, esto tiene que limpiarse y por tanto ser juzgado y conocido por la población, si no lo conseguimos estamos muertos,


----------



## CesareLombroso (8 Abr 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> No se si habéis visto el último vídeo (hace 3 días) del Arconte.
> 
> Es flipante, no conocía esa rama del expediente Royuela, los jueces y en especial "jueces para la democracia" es un nido de corrupción y crímenes, esto tiene que limpiarse y por tanto ser juzgado y conocido por la población, si no lo conseguimos estamos muertos,




A mi siempre me ha chocado, como fan de incoherencias y autor de chistes como ama de llaves homeless, trans sirenita dotada, homoñil; homosexual albañil y redundancias varias el nombre “jueces para la memocracia” , es que acaso existen los jueces para la dictadura, aparte de los masonazos primeros, claro... 

Por cierto, les llame para denunciar prevaricacion de jueces y me mandaron a la mierda, ahora lo entiendo todo ya que ellos tambien lo eran.


----------



## CesareLombroso (8 Abr 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> A mi siempre me ha chocado, como fan de incoherencias y autor de chistes como ama de llaves homeless, trans sirenita dotada, homoñil; homosexual albañil y redundancias varias el nombre “jueces para la memocracia” , es que acaso existen los jueces para la dictadura, aparte de los masonazos primeros, claro...
> 
> Por cierto, les llame para denunciar prevaricacion de jueces y me mandaron a la mierda, ahora lo entiendo todo ya que ellos tambien lo eran.




nINGUN Cachondo se ha planteado llamarles y decir, mire que soy colega de la hija de Mena su jefe, si el del pelo cano de 80 tacos, el cachondo ese tan buena persona y mejor fiscal.

Si mire es que me ha mandado aqui de la Logia Paco del Gran Occidente del Noroeste, miren es que tengo unos asuntillos de que me molesta mi tia abuela para heredar varios millones de euros y unos solares en el centro de Zaragoza y tengo aqui en b los 180.000 euros que suelen cobrar para estos asuntos que tan bien han hecho en 1200 casos que me referencian a Uds.

Como hacemos, se lo mando en un taxi, la clinica es que la han cerrado...


----------



## Peritta (9 Abr 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> nINGUN Cachondo se ha planteado llamarles y decir, mire que soy colega de la hija de Mena su jefe, si el del pelo cano de 80 tacos, el cachondo ese tan buena persona y mejor fiscal.
> 
> Si mire es que me ha mandado aqui de la Logia Paco del Gran Occidente del Noroeste, miren es que tengo unos asuntillos de que me molesta mi tia abuela para heredar varios millones de euros y unos solares en el centro de Zaragoza y tengo aqui en b los 180.000 euros que suelen cobrar para estos asuntos que tan bien han hecho en 1200 casos que me referencian a Uds.
> 
> Como hacemos, se lo mando en un taxi, la clinica es que la han cerrado...



Me temo que esos asuntos se llevan ahora desde un juzgado, otra fiscalía u otra comandancia. 
No, a mí no me pregunte que yo no paso por una comisaría ni a renovarme el DNI. 
Pregunte, pregunte a los del gremio, que al ser compañeros y tenerlos más cerca le podrán informar mejor. 

También puede preguntar en la Pesoe, que eran quienes le encargaban los trabajitos antes de extendera sus servicios al sector privado.

Y es que tras lo de los GAL la cosa no nos pilla de nuevas.
________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (9 Abr 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Me temo que esos asuntos se llevan ahora desde un juzgado, otra fiscalía u otra comandancia.
> No, a mí no me pregunte que yo no paso por una comisaría ni a renovarme el DNI.
> Pregunte, pregunte a los del gremio, que al ser compañeros y tenerlos más cerca le podrán informar mejor.
> 
> ...




Yo tampoco piso antros, pero cabinas hay la tira y me confirmaron de un cuartel que si les llamas con numero oculto,
ni ellos pueden saber el numero del que se les llama. 

asi que ya podeis ir a la cabina a hacer el bartsimpson y llamar a moe


----------



## Peritta (9 Abr 2020)

¿Cabinas hay la tira?. Pues como no sean aquellas dos cabinas que decía el comisario Villarejo tener intervenidas en Siria, no sé yo desde dónde vamos a llamar.



CesareLombroso dijo:


> ...asi que ya podeis ir a la cabina a hacer el bartsimpson y llamar a moe



Señor, no emplee la segunda persona del plural para decir según qué gilipolleces y use la primera que los chistes así suelen hacer más gracia. Vaya, que inclúyase mesié, que unas páginas más atrás era usté el que más llamaba a la acción antes de haber acabado con la reflexión.

Le he sacado del ignore, no me haga volverle a meter.

________________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (9 Abr 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Cabinas hay la tira?. Pues como no sean aquellas dos cabinas que decía el comisario Villarejo tener intervenidas en Siria, no sé yo desde dónde vamos a llamar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





joder con la perritta cachonda, algunos no gozan de mi fino humor... como el amargado ese del mena.

Lo haria yo pero ya he sufrido mucha mierda judicial que he ganado toda, como para que me graben desde una cabina
o me identifiquen subiendo luego el vocaroo a algun foro

mi zona esta llena de cabinas, lo que no se es si funcionaran, pero estar, estan.


----------



## Uritorco (9 Abr 2020)

Que bien has retratado a extrema izquierda, la que siempre nos habla de progresismo y derechos humanos.


----------



## Esse est deus (9 Abr 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> No se si habéis visto el último vídeo (hace 3 días) del Arconte.
> 
> Es flipante, no conocía esa rama del expediente Royuela, los jueces y en especial "jueces para la democracia" es un nido de corrupción y crímenes, esto tiene que limpiarse y por tanto ser juzgado y conocido por la población, si no lo conseguimos estamos muertos,



Me ha gustado mucho esta entrevista, se dan claves nuevas y se profundizan en cosas. Recomendable.


----------



## Play_91 (9 Abr 2020)

El estado profundo está en todos los países del mundo.
Sin novedad.


----------



## Debunker (10 Abr 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> El estado profundo está en todos los países del mundo.
> Sin novedad.



Esto y todo en España no es estado profundo, es fiesta de pasta porque yo lo valgo, simples delicuentes de lo más cutre para engordar sus bolsillos


----------



## benjaminlinux (10 Abr 2020)

Que puto miedo da esto


----------



## Uritorco (10 Abr 2020)

Ultimo video. Hace dos horas.


----------



## Liberal templado (10 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ultimo video. Hace dos horas.



No salgo de mi asombro. Si todo esto es verdad, que hace toda la pinta, ¿de dónde sale tanta pasta? Pero es que es una verdadera burrada.


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Fue Jordi Pujol quien en cierta ocasion dijo que Amancio Ortega se habia enriquecido en parte con el narcotrafico. Para lanzar una acusacion de esas caracteristicas algo debia de "saber" el molt honorable.



la coincidencia temporal de ambos negocios no es prueba de nada.

tampoco que por aquellos años el superdepor campeara en europa o el compostela peleara por la uefa

..............

Coronavirus: Muere Enrique Múgica, ex ministro de justicia del PSOE


----------



## Debunker (11 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ultimo video. Hace dos horas.




Es de alucine, España no puede prosperar con semejante mafia y latrocinio, todo está supeditado a la corrupción y es la que manda, si esto no sale a la luz y se hace justicia, pobre de nosotros, es que no tengo palabras.


----------



## Bimmer (11 Abr 2020)

Se puede resumir en solo un punto y es el siguiente : Porque no lo dice la caja tonta, en el momento que la televisión informase sobre esto, se produciría una revolución jamás vista, esto te habría dicho antes del confinamiento y la reacción de la masa al respecto, después de ver cómo ha reaccionado el personal ante este robo de libertad, me creo que si la caja tonta dice que fiscales, jueces, políticos y policías han perpetrado más de 1.000 asesinatos por encargo, la reacción media del español sería decir un : "Joder". Y pasar a ver una nueva serie superchula en Netflix, programa basura de Telecinco y/o el furbo.


----------



## Uritorco (11 Abr 2020)

Esta noche directo con El Arconte. Novedades Expediente Royuela.


----------



## jorobachov (12 Abr 2020)

Subo este hilo por que me parece francamente interesante y 1oo% creíble. Montaron un GAL así que pocos escrúpulos podían tener en montar un CNI paralelo para dar matarile a gente que les incomodaba por ser conocedores de ciertas tramas corruptas de enorme gravedad.


----------



## Peritta (12 Abr 2020)

Liberal templado dijo:


> No salgo de mi asombro. Si todo esto es verdad, que hace toda la pinta, ¿de dónde sale tanta pasta? Pero es que es una verdadera burrada.



Todo ésto lo paga el mereme señor, las empresas extorsionadas o beneficiadas.

Bueno, cuando la cosa degenera y aceptan encargos de particulares eran éstos quienes pagaban, como el traficante de armas ése o los hijos que querían heredar antes de tiempo. No se crea que es cosa baladí, que en Roma solían castigar el parricidio metiendo al parricida en un saco con un gato, una culebra y un mono o un perro, que no sé, y arrojado al Tiber

con espectadores mirando.

Vamos, que si en aquella Roma precristiana no era un crimen muy común, fijo que no sería muy raro.

Los crímenes por intereses políticos que ya empezaron (presuntamente ¡eh! tó mu presuntamente Romerales, que si eres de Delitos Telemáticos, el que _me se_ olvide a mí decir alguna vez "presuntamente" es menos delito que tolmogollón de delitos, o faltas si quieres llamarlos así, de los que estamos hablando aquí) con el exfiscal Villarejo, los pagarían las cajas de ahorros igual que pagaron las campañas electorales de los partidos políticos.

Vete tú a averiguar ahora qué préstamos devolvieron y cuales no, cuando gobernaban los políticos los consejos de administración de las cajas.

Aquí han pillado a los de la Pesoe, o a unos de la Pesoe, el que haya otras bandas de sicarios dirigidos desde una fiscalía en Andalucía o en Canarias no lo descarto, y el que los de la Pepé tengan también sus bandas en Galicia o por ahí es otro barrunto que tengo porque yo soy mu mal pensao

y mayormente me quedo corto.

________________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Esse est deus (12 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ultimo video. Hace dos horas.



Este se me había pasado. Cifras y nombres. Artillería pesada.


----------



## Uritorco (12 Abr 2020)

Ultima entrega. Hace dos horas.


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Abr 2020)

Ojito, han liquidao a Cotino los posibles Menos peperos?

Este tio estaba presuntamente metido en bar españa, alcasser, temas de trafico de coca ( en el audio a Costa donde este le pide al bigotes “100 gramitos de caviar”, el bigotes le responde “llama al sobrino de cotino que lo trae de rusia”. 

Cotino fue el jefe de las fuerzas y cuerpos de inseguridad.

Juan Cotino fallece por coronavirus


----------



## Uritorco (13 Abr 2020)

Subido hace media hora.


----------



## TARGETED (13 Abr 2020)

_*Informe Royuela, prostitución de menores Baleares-Valencia y armas psicotrónicas (acoso electrónico).*_

_*Menores huérfanas obligadas a prostituirse por el estado profundo en relación con el caso Mena y el expediente Royuela. Acosadas con armas psicotrónicas, gangstalking y redes politico-mafiosas:*_

_Todas las crías tuteladas por el Estado en la ínsula mallorquina pudieron ser prostituidas. Y, desde luego, más allá de las fronteras baleares. La noticia aparece justo cuando la funesta ministra de Deseducación, Isabel Celaá, asevera, con sus aires de oligofrénica profunda, que los niños son propiedad del Estado y no de los padres. Ambas noticias, tan machihembradas. Trama pederasta que empapa todas las instituciones del Estado._

La Garzona, nueva Fiscal General del Estado, fanfarroneó en su día de que sus compis, fiscales y jueces del Supremo, taladraban el culo a las niñas durante su visita, cursillitos de formación mediante, a la colombiana Cartagena de Indias? A fuer de las chantajistas informaciones vaginales, éxito garantizado.

Estamos en manos de enfermos muy depravados. Más certidumbres. No solo es una cuestión de las clásicas sociopatías sociatas, el pringue afecta a todo cristo.

Durante los últimos cuatro decenios, rememoremos sucintamente. Archivo Jano. Operación Tenedor. El Watergate de Génova. Perote y sus cintas. El _Echelon_ español. El informe Purificación. La cacería contra Mario Conde. Las razonables dudas sobre el "incendio" del Hotel Corona de Aragón. O, por no aburrir al lector, la escalofriante Operación Mengele, nuestro particular MK Ultra. Experimento con narcóticos que dejó entre 700 y 1200 muertos, sobre todo mendigos y yonquirulos, que eran raptados por los servicios secretos españoles del CESID (antiguo CNI) utilizando esos ensayos para continuar su guerra sucia. Incluso les tajaban el cráneo para introducirles un chip. Operaciones negras. Nadie paga por los crímenes cometidos.

*El informe Royuela*

Síntesis. Según los documentos que obran en poder de Alberto Royuela, de puño y letra del fiscal José María Mena, existía una ominosa mafia criminal presuntamente dirigida por este fiscal de Barcelona, ya jubilado, cuyo sicario predilecto era un sargento de policía de apellido Ruiz.

Éste recogía encargos para asesinar a ciertos testigos que fueran dañinos para una determinada autoridad, así como “trabajitos” de hostigamiento, incendios y sabotajes contra los familiares del asesinado o aquellos testigos que pudieran, siquiera levemente, levantar las alfombras del Poder. Acoso sistemáticamente organizado, en inglés _Gang Stalking._ Los esbirros de gatillo fácil, teledirigidos por el propio Estado, para que no saliera a la superficie la verdadera y criminal naturaleza de ese mismo Estado. Añadan las armas psicotrónicas, acoso electrónico, no es ciencia ficción lectores de ECDM, para apuntalar el horror.

_*Más información sobre el entramado político-pederasta formado en el estado Español.*_



Spoiler: INFO PEDERASTIA POLÍTICO-ESPAÑOLA



España: ¿pedofilia y prostitución en las instituciones autonómicas de menores?
España: ¿pedofilia y prostitución en las instituciones autonómicas de menores?
Qué pasa en DGAIA (Centros de Tutela del Estado, Cataluña)
Què passa a la DGAIA?: 1.- El cas dels nens tutelats per la DGAIA víctimes durant anys, de pornografia infantil. 2.- Per què li ha pres el nen – Damià – a Rosa Gómez Villoro? Iniciem investigació! 3.- Debat al Parlament entre la diputada Gemma Lienas i la Consellera Dolors Bassa 4.- Sentència del Tribunal Superior de Justícia de Catalunya contra la DGAIA pel cas Altafulla. I + dades com el cas Nos.. « Sicom
DGAIA: 80 niños “protegidos” por servicios sociales, descubiertos en una red pederasta
80 niños “protegidos” por servicios sociales, descubiertos en una red pederasta
Polémica por los menores tutelados de la Generalitat explotados por una red de pornografía infantil
Polémica por los menores tutelados de la Generalitat explotados por una red de pornografía infantil -- Sott.net
Una red hacía porno con niños tutelados por la Generalitat
Una red hacía porno con niños tutelados por la Generalitat
La Justicia vuelve a proteger a los pederastas en el caso de los niños tutelados por el Estado español
La Justicia vuelve a proteger a los pederastas en el caso de los niños tutelados por el Estado español -- Sott.net
El episodio de Tierras de Oria, en Almería, 2015, es el último de una larga lista de malos tratos, suicidios y muertes en centros de acogimiento residencial de menores.
Castigos físicos y malos tratos en centros de menores | Periódico Diagonal
Niñas de la red de prostitución del sur de Gran Canaria estaban tuteladas por el Gobierno de Canarias
Niñas de la red de prostitución del sur de Gran Canaria estaban tuteladas por el Gobierno de Canarias -- Sott.net
Manifestación por las irregularidades en la retirada de tutela de menores
Manifestación por las irregularidades en la retirada de tutela de menores - Diario16
Pedro Sánchez da a los ayuntamientos el poder de retirar la custodia de los hijos sin denuncia de malos tratos
Pedro Sánchez da a los ayuntamientos el poder de retirar la custodia de los hijos sin denuncia de malos tratos
El Congreso aprueba por unanimidad el decreto que da competencia a los ayuntamientos en violencia de género
Violencia de género: El Congreso aprueba por unanimidad el decreto que da competencia a los ayuntamientos
Niños refugiados: "Como no son niños técnicamente desaparecidos porque nadie ha denunciado su pérdida, no se actúa".
Más de 100 niños refugiados e inmigrantes desaparecidos en España
Delgado (actual Ministra de Justicia) contó que varios jueces y fiscales estuvieron con chicas menores de edad en un viaje a Colombia.
Delgado contó que varios jueces y fiscales estuvieron con chicas menores de edad en un viaje a Colombia
'El fiscal anticorrupción José Grinda González es un pederasta reincidente'.
'El fiscal anticorrupción José Grinda González es un pederasta reincidente' | La Gaceta
Caso Bar España 2. Camps, Fabra y la juez Sofía Díaz entre los implicados
Caso Bar España 2. Camps, Fabra y la juez Sofía Díaz entre los implicados - La Tribuna de España
Detenida la presidenta de una ONG dedicada a los niños en Marruecos.
https //www youtube com/watch?v=O5HvFKBlBzM
En España se acosa institucionalmente a los defensores de los niños.
En España se acosa institucionalmente a los defensores de los niños - La Tribuna de España
Documental que arroja luz sobre la trama mafiosa que robaba bebés a madres solteras.
Bastardo, un documental para arrojar luz sobre la trama mafiosa que robaba bebés a madres solteras
No más persecución a las familias (change.org)
Firma la petición
Nueva concentración en Madrid contra el secuestro de los niños tutelados.
Nueva concentración en Madrid contra el secuestro de los niños tutelados — VegaMediaPress | Noticias de Murcia
Juan Mariano Pérez Abad: "El Estado quita a los padres sus hijos por dinero".
Juan Mariano Pérez Abad: "El Estado quita a los padres sus hijos por dinero" — VegaMediaPress | Noticias de Murcia
Niños Tutelados: el rincón más inhumano de la corrupción.
Niños Tutelados: el rincón más inhumano de la corrupción - La Tribuna de España
La mafia detrás de la tutela de menores (Youtube).
https //www youtube com/watch?v=sMy0_NZiE5k
A todas las mujeres: Nunca vayáis a los Servicios Sociales, os arrebatarán vuestros hijos.
ramblalibre.com/2018/09/21/testimonio-desgarrador-a-todas-las-mujeres-nunca-vayais-a-los-servicios-sociales-os-arrebataran-vuestros-hijos/


El PSOE expulsará temporalmente al exedil de Barcarrota acusado de corrupción de menores

Díaz: "Los imagino gritando y llorando mientras los violo. Un recién nacido clavado"

El rastro atroz del presunto pederasta que quiso ser político

Facturas falsas para blanquear las juergas en prostíbulos con el dinero para parados de la Junta

'Caso Villarejo: la ministra Dolores Delgado, las medias verdades y el menú completo - Periodista Digital

El Pacto cierra del todo la puerta a las comisiones de investigación por la explotación sexual de menores tutelados

Carta de una víctima de Kote Cabezudo al ex alcalde de Donostia Odón Elorza | PlayGround

Abusos y violaciones a menores: El silencio mediático del caso Kote Cabezudo

Mauricio Macri y Pedro Sánchez salpicados por la muerte de Natacha Jaitt. El suegro del presidente español compartía clientes con la trama de abusos de menores de Argentina – La Tribuna de España

Aparece Muerta Natacha Jaitt - El Arconte

Condenado el exmarido de Mónica Oltra por abusar de una menor tutelada

La Fiscalía pide ocho años de cárcel para el exalcalde de Calp Luis Serna por compartir material pedófilo

Marcos Gallego Alonso, concejal del PSOE, detenido acusado por pornografía infantil

Condenado por pederastia Jorge Corsi, referente del feminismo de género (PSOE e IU) para negar las alienaciones parentales

Un edil condenado por pornografía infantil eludirá la prisión con terapia

El PSOE propone educación sexual para los niños de 0 a 3 años en su programa para Andalucía

Pedro Sánchez, por el Real Decreto-Ley 9/2018, del 3 de agosto de 2018, y dentro de la legislación contra la violencia de género; constituye un 'peligrosísimo precedente' en el que ya es posible desde este domingo 5 de agosto, de 2018, que *los Servicios Sociales de los Ayuntamientos puedan retirar la patria potestad del padre sobre sus hijos sin juicio previo ni denuncia de maltrato doméstico*.
Pedro Sánchez da a los ayuntamientos el poder de retirar la custodia de los hijos sin denuncia de malos tratos

_*Desapariciones y tráfico inhumano de menores huérfanos tutelados extranjeros:*_
Un saludo. Cuidense mucho.
No es una mala broma este tema. En España no se da dato oficial ninguno. Se cree que hay entre 47.000 y 70.000 niños dentro del Sistema de Niños Tutelados por el Estado. Sobre la mitad de ellos extranjeros y no se sabe cuántos de ellos hay sin padres o apoyo familiar, sensibles a desaparecer sin dejar rastro.


Los datos que nos da el Ministerio de Interior sobre la desparición de menores en relación a los que están bajo tutela del Estado, para mí tienen la misma credibilidad que la tal María de los Ángeles Carmona Vergara y su Observatorio contra la Violencia de Género del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ) o la de cualquier Telediario. Es decir, ninguna, nada, cero.

Pongo dos ejemplos del teatro que hacen con el extravío de los datos. Si desapareciesen niños de esos centros utilizados para situaciones como la del caso Bar España, no se denunciarían, qué se van a denunciar. Ya se cuidarían de que sean niños sin apoyo familiar. Los niños del Caso Bar España eran de extracción muy humillde. Ah, y estos niños eran violados en la Residencia Baix Maestrat de Vinarós, un Centro de Menores Tutelados por la Generalitat Valenciana.

En el Informe de Personas Desaparecidas 2018 del Ministerioo del Interior, página 24, nos cuentan que de las denuncias de los menores desaparecidos de estos centros "un número importante de menores regresan al centro de acogida en breve plazo, tras su fuga, y sin embargo estos retornos no son notificados, por las personas responsables de los mismos, a las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad. Lo que viene a desnaturalizar (...) los datos estadísticos que muestran información sobre las desapariciones de menores de edad."

En el Informe de Personas Desaparecidas 2019 del Ministerioo del Interior, página 26, nos cuentan que "dentro de las denuncias activas de menores de edad, más del 56% son denuncias emitidas sobre menores que se han fugado de centros de acogida en nuestro país. De esta manera, se tiene conocimiento que un número importante de menores regresan al centro de acogidaen breve plazo, tras su fuga, y sin embargo estos retornos no son notificados, por las personas responsables de los mismos, a las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad. Lo que viene a desnaturalizar (...) los datos estadísticos que muestran información sobre las desapariciones de menores de edad."

Es decir: que no hay datos.

¿Cómo puede existir esto? ¿Cómo se sostiene? Sencillo. Regándolo todo con dinero de la UE. Según Elena Rábade, abogada y ex-magistrada (enlace), los centros reciben inicialmente 68.000 euros de, dicho en cristiano, "botín", por cada nuevo niño que quitan del regazo de sus familias. Para posteriormente recibir mensualmente 4.000 euros por niño sano. Si tiene minusvalía ronda los 7.000 euros mensuales para el centro.

Pedro Sánchez, por el Real Decreto-Ley 9/2018, del 3 de agosto de 2018, y dentro de la legislación contra la violencia de género; constituye un 'peligrosísimo precedente' en el que ya es posible desde este domingo 5 de agosto, de 2018, que *los Servicios Sociales de los Ayuntamientos puedan retirar la patria potestad del padre sobre sus hijos sin juicio previo ni denuncia de maltrato doméstico*.
Pedro Sánchez da a los ayuntamientos el poder de retirar la custodia de los hijos sin denuncia de malos tratos

Dejo en BOE que recoje esta perversión "legal" (2018/08/04):
https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2018/08/...2018-11135.pdf



El Estado (profundo) prostituye a los niños y elimina a los tocacojones. Por Luys Coleto


----------



## TARGETED (13 Abr 2020)

Aquí tenéis los siguientes enlaces:

PATENTES:
Ayuda. Extrañas patentes USA en google patents. Podeis comprobar que existen.Lectura remota del pensamiento y control mental.

EXPERIMENTACIÓN Y BASE CIENTÍFICA:
Experimentos Jose Delgago control mental. Héroe republicano.

ACTUALIDAD SOBRE ESTAS ARMAS:
Hackeando el cerebro. Pueden leer tus pensamientos de forma remota:
Las mal llamadas armas no letales son una realidad (Pueden leer tu mente y mucho más)

EXPOSICIÓN DEL FUNCIONAMIENTO:
EL ACOSO ELECTRÓNICO Y EL CONTROL Y LA LECTURA DE LA MENTE HUMANA.

DESARROLLO DE ESTAS ARMAS:
Desarrollo control mental y lectura pensamientos: Guerra Fría USAvsURSS

LOS FOREROS ESTÁN EN PELIGRO(Y QUIEN NO SIGA LA CORRIENTE
La Thought Police ya esta entre nosotros

La Thought Police ya esta entre nosotros

INCREIBLE ESPIONAJE A GENTE COMÚNAHORA TAMBIÉN FOREROS)
Smart Dust, pueden espiar cualquier habitación o lugar con ella. Ahora puede estar también en tu casa.

MÉTODOS ASESINATO GENTE COMÚNAHORA TAMBIÉN FOREROS)
LA GUERRA CONTRA LA GENTE CORRIENTE: métodos de control de la población y disidencia ahora contra foros


----------



## TARGETED (13 Abr 2020)

Información y testimonios sobre esta tecnología: Control y lectura de la mente humana por favor divulgar)

En wikileaks:

WikiLeaks - Search the AKP email database

The Global Intelligence Files - FW: IMPEACH THESE CRIMINALS PLEASE - with 100 attached TORTURE CASE SUMMARIES

Testimonios | VIACTEC - Victimas de Acoso Electrónico

The Global Intelligence Files - RE: IMPEACH THESE CRIMINALS PLEASE - with 100 attached TORTURE CASE SUMMARIES

Citar


----------



## TARGETED (13 Abr 2020)

_*Informe Royuela, prostitución de menores Baleares-Valencia y armas psicotrónicas (acoso electrónico).*_

_*Menores huérfanas obligadas a prostituirse por el estado profundo en relación con el caso Mena y el expediente Royuela. Acosadas con armas psicotrónicas, gangstalking y redes politico-mafiosas:*_ 

Informe Royuela, prostitución de menores Baleares-Valencia y armas psicotrónicas (acoso electrónico).


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ultima entrega. Hace dos horas.




He visto el video como veo todos desde el cap 80.

Royuela Jr. Ve con eso a Asuntos Internos de la gc ( primero llama) y le mandas el dossier cuando te conteste el coronel que lo lleva.

A esos dos asesinos los ha librado Mena, pero entiendo que Asuntos Internos no tiene mano ese viejo loco y que los expedienten, echen o lo que sea.

Y si esto lo esta viendo algun guardia civil, que lo haga el mismo, ya que el lema de la gc es EL HONOR HA DE SER MI DIVISA.

Cosa que yo mismo suscribo pero he visto cosas muy severas, afortunadamente no de asesinatos, pero de drogaina y corrupcion para varias novelas.


----------



## Uritorco (13 Abr 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> He visto el video como veo todos desde el cap 80.
> 
> Royuela Jr. Ve con eso a Asuntos Internos de la gc ( primero llama) y le mandas el dossier cuando te conteste el coronel que lo lleva.
> 
> ...



Es obvio que este tipo de organizaciones criminales paraestatales tienen que tener la colaboracion necesaria de las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del estado. La masoneria ha tenido siempre un especial interes en controlar estos organismos pues no solo les facilita el control de la poblacion, el manejo y disposicion de informacion privilegiada, si no la impunidad de sus actuaciones. Asi se extiende la corrupcion por todos lados como una mancha de aceite.


----------



## Lux Mundi (13 Abr 2020)

renko dijo:


> No se si os suena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Había un rumor, presuntamente y que quede claro que es un rumor, que circuló por la Internet que decía que cierta presentadora que se quedó viuda joven en extrañas circunstancias, estaba en compañía de alguien que se apellida así cuando su marido estaba solo en casa y de repente le encontraron morido. Si no era con ese alguien que de apellidaba así, era del círculo de ese tío.


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Es obvio que este tipo de organizaciones criminales paraestatales tienen que tener la colaboracion necesaria de las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del estado. La masoneria ha tenido siempre un especial interes en controlar estos organismos pues no solo les facilita el control de la poblacion, el manejo y disposicion de informacion privilegiada, si no la impunidad de sus actuaciones. Asi se extiende la corrupcion por todos lados como una mancha de aceite.




Nuestro Invicto Caudillo y Jose Antonio ya nos advirtio de ello.

Saludos a tu viejo, fiel camarada.


----------



## Uritorco (13 Abr 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Nuestro Invicto Caudillo y Jose Antonio ya nos advirtio de ello.
> 
> Saludos a tu viejo, fiel camarada.



Gracias, e igualmente, aunque debo confesar que yo politicamente apunto mas arriba... Ya me entiendes.


----------



## Lux Mundi (13 Abr 2020)

renko dijo:


> No se si os suena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Te vuelvo a citar, y me vuelvo a citar a mi mismo, porque este apellido es curioso. Por cierto, ¿no sería más digamos "lógico" o "acertado" que fuese el padre y no el hijo sodomita el que ordenara presuntamente ciertas muertes si es que es cierto que se le atribuye eso mismo?



Lux Mundi dijo:


> Había un rumor, presuntamente y que quede claro que es un rumor, que circuló por la Internet que decía que cierta presentadora que se quedó viuda joven en extrañas circunstancias, estaba en compañía de alguien que se apellida así cuando su marido estaba solo en casa y de repente le encontraron morido. Si no era con ese alguien que de apellidaba así, era del círculo de ese tío.





Interesante, como dije en este post de arriba sabía que había un rumor, pero encuentro pruebas de dicha amistad:



Sale a la luz el vídeo de Raquel Sánchez Silva declarando por la muerte de Mario Biondo


¿Qué hace Kike Sarasola testificando por el caso Biondo?


Kike Sarasola declara ante la justicia italiana por el caso Biondo


Mario Biondo investigó a Sánchez Silva antes de su muerte



El Crimen casi perfecto de Mario.


Conste en acta que sólo se recoge info y se difunde de lo publiado por la prensa.


El tipo del apellido tiene un hermano y se le vinculó con cierta actriz española bastante mala que triunfó en Hollywood de forma dudosa.


----------



## Lux Mundi (13 Abr 2020)

.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Abr 2020)

renko dijo:


> Spoiler: Nombres de la 6 chicas fallecidas tras abortar ilegalmente (Dr. Morín) y cuyos cuerpos fueron hechos desaparecer por el equipo de Mena. Cito de la documentación de Royuela
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Se me acaban de poner los pelos de punta con la trama de las chicas en las clínicas abortistas. Estas pobres chicas seguramente aparecieron en su día como "desaparecidas" y estaban enterradas por policías (según leo) en bosques y sitios apartados por haber ido a abortar a la clínica de los hijos de puta, pero qué barbaridad más grave joder.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Abr 2020)

Yo era ignorante en este tema por completo hasta que hoy de forma así casual me ha dado por leer el hilo, vine buscando cobre y me encontré con oro. Leyendo todo me resulta una trama de corruptos y psicópatas de mierda hasta arriba, pero me he quedado flipando con el tema de las chicas en la clínica Dator, en serio que no sé si decir que hasta el momento (voy por la página 40 del hilo) es lo que me ha hecho dar un respingo mientras leía.
Me ha dado por mirar más por ahí, a ver si veía algo de más info (este foro parece de lo poco que se hace eco del tema) y he dado con este pdf, no sé si alguien lo habrá puesto ya, porque como digo, estoy empezando a seguir el hilo ahora.


el pdf con dirección de Javier Royuela Samit, que recoge lo que son manuscritos de notas que se presumen, son de la comunicación que se hacían entre ellos (los policías) cuando enterraban los cadáveres de las chicas que habían muerto en la clínica Dator al ir a abortar.


https://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/ABORTISTAS-MUERTAS-EN-DATOR.pdf



Me he acordado que en su día, me leí el libro del primo de la Ortiz, Adiós Princesa, y ahí mismo figuraba la factura de la clínica Dator como que fue a abortar un hijo del F6 antes de casarse:










David Rocasolano: "Yo quemé los documentos del aborto de Letizia y no sé cómo han llegado al editor del libro" - Periodista Digital



Según el primo, la prima siendo follamiga de F6 le digo que fuera a la clínica a destruir los papeles del aborto:











Las muertes de esas chicas fueron en esa década, años posteriores a la boda de esos dos, y en esos años, según Royuela, el Mena se llevaba comisión de los abortos y tejemanejes de la clínica y todo lo que pasaba en ella.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Abr 2020)

Buenos días, hay que darle un Up a este hilo.


----------



## Energia libre (14 Abr 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Había un rumor, presuntamente y que quede claro que es un rumor, que circuló por la Internet que decía que cierta presentadora que se quedó viuda joven en extrañas circunstancias, estaba en compañía de alguien que se apellida así cuando su marido estaba solo en casa y de repente le encontraron morido. Si no era con ese alguien que de apellidaba así, era del círculo de ese tío.



Este pajaro parece que es de la cera de enfrente puede que estuviera con la presentadora que como coartada mientras el marido presuntamente se suicidaba.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Abr 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Este pajaro parece que es de la cera de enfrente puede que estuviera con la presentadora que como coartada mientras el marido presuntamente se suicidaba.




Ahora que me leo el hilo desde el principio veo que el forero @SOY ya puso la relación del pavo este con la presentadora (he llegado tarde al hilo) y cómo estuvo presente cuando ella entra en el piso y hasta declaró en el juicio. La fiesta en la que estaban los dos la noche de los hechos parece de temática máscaras y si te fijas en las fotos puestas al principio del hilo, parece un rollito Eyes Wide Shut (la ropa de los trabajadores de la fiesta que llevan hasta capas). 
El rumor cuando estalló el caso ese fue que ella se iba con gente no recomendable. En el blog de creo que fue o el de las Sombras (creo que fue ahí) leí que el caso patinaba por todas partes y no había por donde cogerlo. Se puede entender a la familia del chico, no parece un suicidio y menos por "carradina", lo que le pasó a la familia es que al ser sicilianos, muy de hablar así de irse la fuerza por la boca, perdieron credibilidad, pero los entiendo perfectamente. 
Cuando la tía sale en el vídeo de "me han llegado los mensajes de cariño a mi móvil Xperia", Ana Rosa le pregunta "¿qué tal entre tiburones?". Estaba haciendo algo de la isla de famosos o supervivientes o algo así, pero la frase fue rotodosiana total.


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Abr 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Este pajaro parece que es de la cera de enfrente puede que estuviera con la presentadora que como coartada mientras el marido presuntamente se suicidaba.



el kike sarasa ( nunca mejor dicho) tiene algo en la cara que se le ve ruin.

por lo visto, aparte de gozar de todo el entramado narco de su viejo con felipe ruinas, es un psicopata de cuidado como muchas de esas locazas de la carroza.

ha mandado ejecutar hasta un cura, cosa que ni la puta eta ha osado jamas.

por la chimenea lo sacaban algunos en humito al burbujarra ese.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Abr 2020)

Expediente Royuela: La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción de España (4). La trama asesina de Villarejo y Mena. Por Joaquín Murrieta


Expediente Royuela: la mayor trama criminal y de corrupción de España (3) 2009. Segunda victoria de Mena - El Español Digital "La verdad sin complejos"



Si todo lo que se dice de este tío es cierto, espero que todos los años que ha vivido hasta llegar a viejo hayan sido una desgracia continua. Igual llegar a viejo ha sido un castigo, es lo que me consuela cuanto más leo sobre este horrible caso.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Abr 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> el kike sarasa ( nunca mejor dicho) tiene algo en la cara que se le ve ruin.
> 
> por lo visto, aparte de gozar de todo el entramado narco de su viejo con felipe ruinas, es un psicopata de cuidado como muchas de esas locazas de la carroza.
> 
> ...




Pero una duda, ¿al final fue el hijo sarasa y no el padre el que mandó ejecutar esas muertes?, es que le miras y esas pintas de sodomita loca que tiene la verdad disimulan muy bien el que pueda ser un psicópata. Que algo malrollero desprende ese tío, pero que tenga ese nivel de psicopatía e hijputismo es cuanto menos curioso y llamativo. 
Éste estaba siempre metido en entornos del colorín y el famoseo, de ahí que haya sido amiguito de presentadoras muy zorras que parece que busquen al sodomita de turno para que les haga compañía y de paso las enchufe en programas de máxima audiencia. Todavía me acuerdo cuando encontraron al italiano suicidado y decían que la viuda había declarado que se encontraba en Plasencia visitando a un familiar, pero si estaba en una fiesta de máscaras organizada por el sarasa y el marido colgado de la estantería. Es que vaya puta panda de abyectos despreciables y más que sobrantes. Qué puto asco dan todos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Abr 2020)

renko dijo:


> Aprovecho para poner los nombres de las 6 chicas que murieron durante los abortos ( de entre 6 y 8 meses de gestación) que las practicaba Morín, y *cuyos cuerpos fueron hechos desaparecer* :
> 
> 
> _Resulta que Mena, según aparece en la documentación de Royuela, aparte de sus tejemanejes como fiscal jefe, tenía un negocio a medias con el* doctor Morín,* el célebre médico abortista (que, por cierto, "casualmente" fue *absuelto *por el Supremo de 8 cargos contra él  . En realidad no fue casualmente )
> ...





Estoy poniéndome al día con este hilo, cito tu mensaje Renko, porque mira que el caso tiene mierda por un tubo, pero el tema de las chicas muertas en la clínica abortista, y el cómo sus cuerpos son enterrados por ahí por policías a las órdenes de un policía superior corrupto que trabaja para el fiscal corrupto es algo que me produce escalofríos. De toda la mierda que hay en el caso, estos sucesos de las pobres chicas es de lo más aberrante. Imagino que en su día figuraron entre las muchas que desaparecen en España, difundirían fotos como desaparecidas y resulta que sus cuerpos estaban enterrados en diversos sitios de España.
Me llama la atención el caso de la segunda chica, pues el policía dice que sus hombres la han enterrado en "un bosque de Móstoles", ¿la ciudad del sur de Madrid tiene bosques y áreas por el estilo?, desconocía ese dato. 
El caso de la quinta chica indica que la arrojaron al mar o un pantano o algo así. Escalofríos dan el leer eso, pero qué puta gentuza puebla este país, y de ese Ruiz, ¿No hay foto?, sus putos muertos, espero que de ser todo esto cierto, esos malnacidos, tanto el que ordena, como los que efectúan el trabajo sucio, tengan unas vidas llenas de calamidades y una muerte lenta y dolorosa.


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Abr 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Pero una duda, ¿al final fue el hijo sarasa y no el padre el que mandó ejecutar esas muertes?, es que le miras y esas pintas de sodomita loca que tiene la verdad disimulan muy bien el que pueda ser un psicópata. Que algo malrollero desprende ese tío, pero que tenga ese nivel de psicopatía e hijputismo es cuanto menos curioso y llamativo.
> Éste estaba siempre metido en entornos del colorín y el famoseo, de ahí que haya sido amiguito de presentadoras muy zorras que parece que busquen al sodomita de turno para que les haga compañía y de paso las enchufe en programas de máxima audiencia. Todavía me acuerdo cuando encontraron al italiano suicidado y decían que la viuda había declarado que se encontraba en Plasencia visitando a un familiar, pero si estaba en una fiesta de máscaras organizada por el sarasa y el marido colgado de la estantería. Es que vaya puta panda de abyectos despreciables y más que sobrantes. Qué puto asco dan todos.




El padre ya criaba malvas, en la info que dan en este hilo yo he entendido que hasta mando matar un cura porque se negaba a casar “hombres” entre ellos como manda la Santa Madre Iglesia y para este malcriado psicopata, ese desplante merecia la ejecucion y asi se hizo.

Y luego el italiano ese tambien ejecutado por el, de padre narco pues se ve que esto era lo habitual entre ellos...

Precisamente en una entrevista al narco gallego condenado Oubiña, este decia que el era un pringao y que los gordos a los que el llevaba la merca en sus camiones tenian hoteles. Nunca supe a quien se referia pero ahora ya creo que lo se.

Por cierto, ahora estaba viendo el catalogo de una libreria de 2 mano buscando libros falangistas y me encuentro esto yo respondo: pues socialismo son minimo 150 millones de euros que te ha pillado el camarada Royuela junto con tu banda de sicariatonarco.

Felipe ruinas, otro psicopata de los grandes junto con su socio el corinas...







Y mira, tambien tienen este: JUAS







Edito: otro mas


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 Abr 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Pero una duda, ¿al final fue el hijo sarasa y no el padre el que mandó ejecutar esas muertes?, es que le miras y esas pintas de sodomita loca que tiene la verdad disimulan muy bien el que pueda ser un psicópata. Que algo malrollero desprende ese tío, pero que tenga ese nivel de psicopatía e hijputismo es cuanto menos curioso y llamativo.
> Éste estaba siempre metido en entornos del colorín y el famoseo, de ahí que haya sido amiguito de presentadoras muy zorras que parece que busquen al sodomita de turno para que les haga compañía y de paso las enchufe en programas de máxima audiencia. Todavía me acuerdo cuando encontraron al italiano suicidado y decían que la viuda había declarado que se encontraba en Plasencia visitando a un familiar, pero si estaba en una fiesta de máscaras organizada por el sarasa y el marido colgado de la estantería. Es que vaya puta panda de abyectos despreciables y más que sobrantes. Qué puto asco dan todos.




Ojo, el primero que “descubrio” el cadaver del “suicidado” fue el sarasa-lola segun creo haber leido.

blanco y en botella


----------



## Uritorco (15 Abr 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Yo era ignorante en este tema por completo hasta que hoy de forma así casual me ha dado por leer el hilo, vine buscando cobre y me encontré con oro. Leyendo todo me resulta una trama de corruptos y psicópatas de mierda hasta arriba, pero me he quedado flipando con el tema de las chicas en la clínica Dator, en serio que no sé si decir que hasta el momento (voy por la página 40 del hilo) es lo que me ha hecho dar un respingo mientras leía.
> Me ha dado por mirar más por ahí, a ver si veía algo de más info (este foro parece de lo poco que se hace eco del tema) y he dado con este pdf, no sé si alguien lo habrá puesto ya, porque como digo, estoy empezando a seguir el hilo ahora.
> 
> 
> ...



Si, es cuanto menos curioso el dato del aborto de Leticia en esa clinica del doctor Morin. Algo que hasta ahora no se habia puesto encima de la mesa en este hilo. Buen aporte.


----------



## Uritorco (15 Abr 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Pero una duda, ¿al final fue el hijo sarasa y no el padre el que mandó ejecutar esas muertes?, es que le miras y esas pintas de sodomita loca que tiene la verdad disimulan muy bien el que pueda ser un psicópata. Que algo malrollero desprende ese tío, pero que tenga ese nivel de psicopatía e hijputismo es cuanto menos curioso y llamativo.
> Éste estaba siempre metido en entornos del colorín y el famoseo, de ahí que haya sido amiguito de presentadoras muy zorras que parece que busquen al sodomita de turno para que les haga compañía y de paso las enchufe en programas de máxima audiencia. Todavía me acuerdo cuando encontraron al italiano suicidado y decían que la viuda había declarado que se encontraba en Plasencia visitando a un familiar, pero si estaba en una fiesta de máscaras organizada por el sarasa y el marido colgado de la estantería. Es que vaya puta panda de abyectos despreciables y más que sobrantes. Qué puto asco dan todos.



Parece que los dos, padre e hijo estan implicados en los asesinatos, aunque especialmente el segundo. Se le atribuyen segun los papeles el encargo de medio centenar de ejecuciones. Ademas de maricon debe ser un psicopata de manual, a pesar de esa sonrisa alegre y profident que se gasta publicamente.


----------



## Uritorco (15 Abr 2020)

Entrega 113.


----------



## Tigershark (15 Abr 2020)

Este hilo es el único que me siento entre iguales , el foro como la sociedad se ha ido definitivamente a tmpc con el covid.Gracias por seguir al píe del cañón.


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Parece que los dos, padre e hijo estan implicados en los asesinatos, aunque especialmente el segundo. Se le atribuyen segun los papeles el encargo de medio centenar de ejecuciones. Ademas de maricon debe ser un psicopata de manual, a pesar de esa sonrisa alegre y profident que se gasta publicamente.




Que la gente se dedique a mandar ejecutar asesinatos porque otros molestan o no han hecho lo que querían unos, hasta asesinar a la familia. 
Estoy flipando una barbaridad con este caso.

El tema del hijo, comentar, que siempre ha estado metido en el famoso, de toda la vida, si no me equivoco, este ha jugado hasta en el entorno del Preparado porque amigo del Sexto había uno con ese apellido pero le decían Gigi, no se si serán familia o algo. Ese apellido ha estado vinculado a las típicas famosas de medio pelo que querían arrimarse a uno para ir meditando y meterse en ciertos círculos. Con el tal Gigi estuvo Penélope Cruz, y era ahora que me acuerdo, jinete de caballos. No sé si guardan relación. 
El sarasa Calvo cualquiera lo diría, es un puto asesino según la versión de Royuela y ahí está con sus pintas de mariconada que parece no haber roto un plato.


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Si, es cuanto menos curioso el dato del aborto de Leticia en esa clinica del doctor Morin. Algo que hasta ahora no se habia puesto encima de la mesa en este hilo. Buen aporte.




A menos que fuera la única clínica donde se pudiera abortar libremente en Madrid. Cuando se publicó el libro del primo de la mujer del F6 y salió lo del aborto, se dijo que en la Dator era normal que hicieran un aborto fuera de plazo, eso lo decían en los debates sobre el libro. Ya es casualidad que la de Valdebernardo fuera a esa clínica y no otra, o bien porque era barata, o no te ponían pegas o a saber. Viendo como va este tema, en el que se lee que se les practicaban abortos ya de gestación avanzada y luego hasta algunas se les morían...

El caso tiene mierda para aburrir , me deja flipando que la gente mate a sus familiares, pero si ha habido algo que me ha puesto los pelos de punta, es como policías nada menos se deshacen previo pago y sin miramientos de los cadáveres de las chicas que han ido a abortar. Cuando he leído como el tal Ruiz va informando sobre cómo han hecho los trabajos de enterramiento o desaparición de los cuerpos, en serio lo digo que me quedé en shock. Esos hijos de puta seguramente sean padres de familia y todo. "Mis hombres la han enterrado en un bosque de Móstoles", y lo comenta como el que ha hecho algo importante así como de película , dan escalofríos. Luego al hablar del cadáver de otra chica comenta que "este cuerpo no sale a flote ni en 20 años" , a la pobre la estarían arrojando al mar o un pantano. 

Y siendo policías, he entendido que el tal Ruiz era sargento de la GC. Dan ganas de prender les fuego y hacer una puta purga, esos deshechos humanos no se merecen ni vivir. Espero que sus vidas sean una desgracia detrás de otra.


----------



## javvi (15 Abr 2020)

*La Fiscalía pide 4 años de cárcel para Kike Sarasola, su hermano y su madre por defraudar 4,2 millones a Hacienda**.*
*La Fiscalía pide 4 años de cárcel para Kike Sarasola, su hermano y su madre por defraudar 4,2 millones a Hacienda
"La estructura societaria montada por la familia Sarasola, según la Fiscalía, contaría con empresas en Holanda y Antillas Holandesas y una fundación radicada en Panamá"*

*El empresario Fernando Sarasola declara hoy por el supuesto blanqueo de dinero de la red de Gao Ping.*
El empresario Fernando Sarasola declara hoy por el supuesto blanqueo de dinero de la red de Gao Ping
Parece que hay en la red Gao Ping hay una rama hebrea presuntamentea liderada por la ciudadana israelí _Malka Mamman Levy_.
Recordemos que en esa trama estaban involucradas tres primas lejanas del emerito. María Ilia García de Sáez Borbón Dos Sicilias se acogió a la amnistia fiscal.
"La trama hebrea de la supuesta red de evasión fiscal liderada por Gao Ping blanqueaba dinero a "reputados" joyeros de la comunidad judía que estaban asentados tanto en España como en Israel"
"En toda esta trama -otra más que daría para una película- aparece el nombre *del joyero israelí experto en diamantes Menachem Casif Fouzailoff*. Según el informe de la Fiscalía es "un reputado joyero y experto diamantero", muy conocido y "popular entre los miembros de la comunidad hebrea en España", que *actuaba como "intermediario" para el blanqueo de capitales de joyeros asentados en el Diamond Distric de Tel Aviv*, el mercado de diamantes más grande del mundo. "
La trama china de blanqueo y su rama israelí pone en aprietos a la 'jet set'

"Fernando _Gigi_ Sarasola, exjinete perteneciente a la _jet set_ española, ordenó el 29 de junio de 2010 el pago, a través de sociedades y cuentas a nombre de su abuela nonagenaria, Cecilia Ramírez de Marulanda, de *200.000 euros a Xiang Chun Xion*, padre del líder de la mafia china, Gao Ping, imputado desde 2012 en el llamado _caso Emperador_ por un delito de blanqueo de capitales. "
Los papeles de Panamá desvelan un pago de 'Gigi' Sarasola a la red de Gao Ping
En el informe policial no aparece Fernando Sarasola, pero sí la empresa de la que es presidente: Grupo Salermar que parece un acrónimo de apellidos familiares: Sarasola, Lerchundi, Marulanda.
"Tal y como consta en la documentación en poder del equipo de periodistas colombianos, Fernando Sarasola ha sido el que ha llevado la voz cantante en la mayoría de las operaciones hechas por su familia a través del despacho panameño. Sin embargo, en todos los negocios *aparece el nombre de la mayoría de herederos de los Sarasola-Marulanda*. 

Tanto Cecilia Ramírez de Marulanda, como su hija María Cecilia y sus nietos Francisco y Enrique, tienen relación con Mossack Fonseca desde 1999, destaca el citado medio colombiano."
"Otro ejemplo del uso que la familia Marulanda-Sarasola hacía de sus sociedades _offshore_ en paraísos fiscales fue el movimiento de un cuadro de Picasso a una de estas empresas para su posterior venta, eludiendo así el pago de impuestos en Colombia. Así, el 23 de enero de 2007, la abuela Cecilia dona a Styland Foundation, que ella misma controla,* el Tête de Femme de Picasso*. 

Tras esto, Styland vuelve a donarlo a Keystar Promotion. Tres años después, la empresa _offshore, _que aunque en los documentos figuran como directores José Jaime Meléndez y Jenny Zahedi, dos testaferros, está controlada en última instancia por Marulanda-Sarasola,* hizo un contrato con la casa de subastas Sotheby's* para la venta de la pintura."
Y por último, dígase simplemente como anécdota que Fernando Sarasola Marulanda, Gigi para los amigos, como su hermano, ha sido jinete olímpico, novio de Penélope Cruz, se le ha relacionado con la cantante Marta Sánchez y estuvo casado con la guapa aristócrata Teresa _Astolfi_ González-Moguena que fue jefa de gabinete del portavoz del Partido Popular en el Congreso de los Diputados, Rafael Hernando.


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 Abr 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ojo, el primero que “descubrio” el cadaver del “suicidado” fue el sarasa-lola segun creo haber leido.
> 
> blanco y en botella




Leí en su día de entre los muchos rumores, que fue la asistenta doméstica la que se encontró al suicidado. Y en blog de las sombras (tendré que traer el enlace) en los comentario alguien escribió que el cuerpo fue hallado por la mañana cuando presuntamente entró la doméstica así como versión oficial. Pero que en el portal donde vivía la pareja ya había movimiento desde las 17:00 de la tarde del día anterior, cuando sería la noche del presunto suicidio. Voy ir al blog ese a ver si encuentro el tema de las horas que bailan porque nadie se creyó la teoría de morir por asfixia autoerotica, coño, si el cadáver estaba vestido y apoyado en la estantería es que no tiene sentido nada, es una trola todo. Y la mujer fuera de casa, que se dijo que se había ido a Extremadura a casa de un familiar y estaba en la fiesta del sodomita disfrazada con máscaras en una fiesta temática a lo Eyes Wide Shut.


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 Abr 2020)

Aquí el link sobre el caso del camarógrafo italiano suicidado , el mensaje del día 2 de abril de 2018, que parece copiado de nada menos un mensaje de este foro:


Santina D’Alessandro y Mario Biondo.

Cronología de la noche en la que muere el italiano. Se va a un burdel del centro de Madrid donde queda con un amigo, no tuvo pinta de ser cliente de alguna chica, sino que allí van a lo que parece 'tratar un asunto". Se presume, según este comentario, que el burdel podría ser del Sarasa, por eso que fuera a declarar al juicio. En ese blog se dice que la presentadora se pira el día anterior a Plasencia a un viaje programado, pero aparece al día siguiente en su casa con el Sarasa porque le informan del suicidó del marido. ¿Estaba en Plasencia o en una fiesta con el Sarasa?, lo segundo es lo que más se ha especulado. 
¿A que fue el italiano a un burdel a tratar un asunto a las 3 de la madrugada?.

Ahí estaba pasando algo turbio con la pareja y sus amistades. Y uno de esos amigos es el Sarasa, y después de saber que según Royuela el Sarasa es un psicópata (si es cierto lo que dice), el caso del italiano bien podría ser otro de sus muchos encargos. La actitud de la viuda fue acojonante: al mes sale públicamente descojonandose delante de toda España, tres meses más tarde estaba con otro y solo un año después ya tenía hijos con el nuevo. Me dicen que se cansó del italiano y le molestaba y en fin ...


----------



## Jony (15 Abr 2020)

Pero España no tiene tantas cárceles para tanta maldad..digo yo.Y si no hay pena de muerte,pues guerra ¿Noo,??


----------



## Peritta (15 Abr 2020)

Pues parece que al forense del "ahorcado con mucho cuidado" le han detenido. A despiojarse señores.







La detención del forense da un vuelco a la muerte de Mario Biondo y destroza a Raquel Sánchez Silva - Periodista Digital

Vamos, que certificó que este tío se había suicidado en un extraño juego de onanismo sexual. Ya ves tú, estando casao y tras salir de un puticlub de ésos donde se compra droga, quiero decir sexo, pero si pagas y no haces preguntas también te traen un kalashnikov o docena y media de granadas.

Tengo entendido don @Lux Mundi, que la mayoría de los crímenes encargados por el descendiente del que fuera compañero de pupitre del Felipe Gonzalez y cappo de tutti cappi en Telefónica, eran de empresarios competidores del mundo de la noche.
Tan es así, que cuando el Gallardón fue alcalde de Madrid se decía que la "mafia rosa" era la que organizaba todos los festejos y saraos del ayuntamiento en aquellos años.

-No pongas a los colombianos cerca de los concejales -fue una frase indiscreta que alguien cazó con un micrófono. ¿No se acuerda?.

En cualquier caso éstos "encargos" solo son 50 de mil y pico que hay.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 Abr 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Pues parece que al forense del "ahorcado con mucho cuidado" le han detenido. A despiojarse señores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Viendo esa foto ( estudio para forense pero psicologo) de lo poco que se, no me parece un suicidado sino un “liquidao”.


----------



## Uritorco (15 Abr 2020)

javvi dijo:


> *La Fiscalía pide 4 años de cárcel para Kike Sarasola, su hermano y su madre por defraudar 4,2 millones a Hacienda**.*
> *La Fiscalía pide 4 años de cárcel para Kike Sarasola, su hermano y su madre por defraudar 4,2 millones a Hacienda
> "La estructura societaria montada por la familia Sarasola, según la Fiscalía, contaría con empresas en Holanda y Antillas Holandesas y una fundación radicada en Panamá"*
> 
> ...



Sobre Rafael Hernando solo un dato complementario: es sobrino del mason Rafael Perez Escolar, abogado de alto copete que fue consejero de Banesto en la etapa de Mario Conde, otro mason. La hija de Perez Escolar, Amparo Escolar, esta casada con el banquero Rodriguez Inciarte, que fue tambien ministro y presidente de la Fundacion Principe de Asturias. Fue ademas miembro del Club Bilderberg y su condicion de mason es a todas luces mas que segura.


----------



## Uritorco (15 Abr 2020)

Ultima entrega, hace un cuarto de hora.


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 Abr 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Pues parece que al forense del "ahorcado con mucho cuidado" le han detenido. A despiojarse señores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo de la mafia Rosa no me suena, a menos que te refieras a aquella especie de banda organizada llamada algo así como ¿los Miami?, ¿una banda de criminales que estaba vinculada al mundo de la noche y por encargo cometían crímenes y trabajaban para empresarios de la noche?. Del empresarios del mundo de la noche, aparte del apellido del sodomita calvo, me suena el apellido Arango, ¿puede ser?. Y hablando de este, tuvo un lío con una famosa muy conocida Anitaz la que salió en el Equipo A. ¿No hubo una movida con esa banda mafoosa en la que se dijo Anita, la bióloga que salió en el Equipo A, mandó un recado a los de esa mafia para darle un toque al presentador homosexual de un programa de corazón por haber hecho mención sobre un cotilleo del hijo borbónico de la Anita?. Me suena un huevo un caso de extorsión sobre una mafia llamada así relacionada con ese escándalo. Voy a traer info al respecto.


Ana Obregón pidió a su escolta que le diera una paliza a Jaime Cantizano


Interviú publica que Ana Obregón ordenó dar una paliza a Jaime Cantizano


Un repaso a esa mafia que gobernó en el mundo de la noche en Madrid:


La noche sangrienta de los Miami: palizas, tiroteos, clubes nocturnos y tráfico de droga


----------



## Peritta (15 Abr 2020)

El Sarasola (padre) fue compañero de Felipe Gonzalez. Por éso fue que, según decían las malas lenguas, le tocó la Telefónica.

No sé si los Miami le harían trabajitos a éste como se los podrían hacer a cualquier otro empresario de la noche, o a alguna folclórica televisiva de ésas y puede que por éso lo relacione usté con la farándula, pero ésos lo que tenían era un servicio de puertas, tios grandotes y mal encaraos que lo mismo le sacuden al Cantizano que al Mariñas, que ya no me acuerdo.

No, la mafia rosa debía de ser algo más grande y lo mismo le tocó decorar el Palacio de Correos (el edificio más bonito de Madrid) cuando Gallardón trasladó allí la alcaldía, pero era fama que todas las francachelas inaugurativas y tal las organizaran unos que decían que eran mariquitas y de ahí lo de rosa, pero si es con estas mañas...,

ahora entiendo yo lo de mafia.

Era una comidilla que corría por Madrid y ya sabe usté que Madrid es una corrala de vecinos y no hay secreto que dure más allá de diez minutos.

Bendito país de Porteras.

ARRIBA ESPAÑA COÑO.

___________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 Abr 2020)

He encontrado este link con información, no sé si alguien lo habrá puesto (me pongo al día poco a poco con el hilo, si ya está perdón, así de paso, le damos up a esto):


Documentación – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


*" Todos los confidentes utilizados por Mena para toda clase de crímenes fueron asesinados justo antes de jubilarse en 2006 para eliminar toda "prueba viviente" de su siniestro paso por la fiscalía. Esta operación de eliminación de confidentes la bautizó como "operación Chumi", nombre de uno de ellos.
La forma de proceder en este "borrado de pruebas vivientes" fue utilizar a dos de ellos para eliminar al resto. Al finalizar, sería el sargento Garcia Ruiz el que acabara con los dos últimos."
Para los trabajos más delicados el especialista era el citado sargento de la GC y su equipo. Un auténtico maestro en hacer pasar los asesinatos por accidentes.*





Pero auténticas alimañas, pero una puta escoria esta gente.


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 Abr 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> El Sarasola (padre) fue compañero de Felipe Gonzalez. Por éso fue que, según decían las malas lenguas, le tocó la Telefónica.
> 
> No sé si los Miami le harían trabajitos a éste como se los podrían hacer a cualquier otro empresario de la noche, o a alguna folclórica televisiva de ésas y puede que por éso lo relacione usté con la farándula, pero ésos lo que tenían era un servicio de puertas, tios grandotes y mal encaraos que lo mismo le sacuden al Cantizano que al Mariñas, que ya no me acuerdo.
> 
> ...





Hostias, pues no sabía nada de eso. Cuando decías lo de la mafia rosa pensaba que eran esos que anduvieron ahí por las discos y vinculación con el mundo rosa. (que decían que algo tenía que ver con la paliza del Morenín en su casa).

Por lo tanto deduzco que el sarasa sodomita era ese que mencionas de la mafia rosa, que le hacía los eventos al Hay Untamiento de Madrid cuando Gañandón...vaya vaya. Bueno, el sarasa sodomita siempre anduvo metido por el mundo del colorín, si salía hasta en Sálvame de vez en cuando, vamos "categoría de tío". Ahí en los platós de Telahínco imagino haría amistad con la presentadora viuda que se recuperó muy bien de la tragedia del marido, por cierto, que la pájara es muy amiguita también del JJ Mermelada, este marica mala solía defenderla y ponerla en los altares cuando encontraron muerto al marido. De hecho, cuando pasó lo del marido de la viuda alegre, hubo en Telahínco una especie de omertá que hizo que del caso del italiano y la viuda alegre no se mencionara ni una palabra, todos protegiendo a la tía. Imagino, que a lo mejor bajo sopena de algo, viendo que la viuda tenía amistades de lo más peculiares muy dadas a la gestión de residuos. 
Porque todavía me acuerdo de cuando el juez italiano sacó toda la mierda de esta tía liada con un narcotraficante estando casada con el italiano, que esa fue otra. Sería interesante saber cómo esta tía llegó a presentadora de programas en prime time, a ser una protegida, su caso no se lo cree nadie. Espero que algún día se destape toda la mierda sobre esa pedazo de chusma.


----------



## Peritta (16 Abr 2020)

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## h2o ras (16 Abr 2020)

http://rafapal.com/2020/04/15/los-r...tribunal-supremo-constitucional-y-audiencias/


----------



## javvi (16 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Sobre Rafael Hernando solo un dato complementario: es sobrino del mason Rafael Perez Escolar, abogado de alto copete que fue consejero de Banesto en la etapa de Mario Conde, otro mason. La hija de Perez Escolar, Amparo Escolar, esta casada con el banquero Rodriguez Inciarte, que fue tambien ministro y presidente de la Fundacion Principe de Asturias. Fue ademas miembro del Club Bilderberg y su condicion de mason es a todas luces mas que segura.



Ahí parece que hubo toda una guerra y este Rafael Pérez Escobar representaba al bando que acabó perdiendo. Tengamos en cuenta que todavía en la primera mitad de los 90 el banco que llevaba camino de ser el número uno español no era el cántabro, sino el del engominado. Algunos dicen que se jugó todo en un triple crimen de un municipio cuyo nombre tiene resonancias al nombre de uno de los principales clientes de Mena, el tal Al Kasser.


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 Abr 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Lo de la mafia Rosa no me suena, a menos que te refieras a aquella especie de banda organizada llamada algo así como ¿los Miami?, ¿una banda de criminales que estaba vinculada al mundo de la noche y por encargo cometían crímenes y trabajaban para empresarios de la noche?. Del empresarios del mundo de la noche, aparte del apellido del sodomita calvo, me suena el apellido Arango, ¿puede ser?. Y hablando de este, tuvo un lío con una famosa muy conocida Anitaz la que salió en el Equipo A. ¿No hubo una movida con esa banda mafoosa en la que se dijo Anita, la bióloga que salió en el Equipo A, mandó un recado a los de esa mafia para darle un toque al presentador homosexual de un programa de corazón por haber hecho mención sobre un cotilleo del hijo borbónico de la Anita?. Me suena un huevo un caso de extorsión sobre una mafia llamada así relacionada con ese escándalo. Voy a traer info al respecto.
> 
> 
> Ana Obregón pidió a su escolta que le diera una paliza a Jaime Cantizano
> ...




anita la fantastica tiene un bastardo con el corinas? el chaval ese que esta con cancer fatal?


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 Abr 2020)

javvi dijo:


> Ahí parece que hubo toda una guerra y este Rafael Pérez Escobar representaba al bando que acabó perdiendo. Tengamos en cuenta que todavía en la primera mitad de los 90 el banco que llevaba camino de ser el número uno español no era el cántabro, sino el del engominado. Algunos dicen que se jugó todo en un triple crimen de un municipio cuyo nombre tiene resonancias al nombre de uno de los principales clientes de Mena, el tal Al Kasser.





Ya hace años sacaron el nombre de Al Kassar como algo encriptado en el juego sucio de estos masones hijos de puta con el tema de las pobres chicas. Por eso se decía que no las cogieron de aquel pueblo al azar. El ritual fue gordo e inmenso hasta para ese tipo de simbología, vinculado al otro triple crimen que tres años atrás tuvo como marca que un pie apareciera en una calle cuyo nombre era el mismo del pueblo siguiente que se llevó el estigma con el aciago triple crimen que conmocionó España. 
Toda esa mierda tuvo una conexión simbólica.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 Abr 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> anita la fantastica tiene un bastardo con el corinas? el chaval ese que esta con cancer fatal?




No no, el hijo del italiano está emparentado con la borbonería porque el mismo italiano es un de ellos. De hecho está en la línea de sucesión a la corona en un número alejado de la lista, pero está.
La abuela del italiano o madre tienen parentesco con el emérito, son primas en segundo o tercer grado.


----------



## Peritta (17 Abr 2020)

No tengo Tv ¿tiene cáncer el conde Lequio?. ¿Qué coños tiene que ver con este asunto?.
Lo de las niñas de Alcasser tampoco ha salido en los papeles del Mena ¿eh?, no desviéis el tema de conversación que nos perdemos en señuelos.

Mira, aquí precedentes de la cosa, de cuando se hacía en pesetas.





Y aquí lo último de Santiago Royuela



____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (17 Abr 2020)

Una extensa entrevista subida hace poco mas de media hora sobre el Expediente Royuela.


----------



## javvi (17 Abr 2020)

No recuerdo en qué video Alberto Royuela dice que fue él quien le consiguió ciertos documentos a De la Rosa. Es posible que se trate de esta querella del 2004. ZP empezó a gobernar en abril del 2004, la noticia aparece en mayo. En el ministerio de justicia ya estaba el canario *Juan Fernando López Aguilar. *Si mal no recuerdo, habla de él Santiago Royuela en uno de los últimos videos. A López Aguliar le sustituyó Bermejo muy presente en el expediente.


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 Abr 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> No tengo Tv ¿tiene cáncer el conde Lequio?. ¿Qué coños tiene que ver con este asunto?.
> Lo de las niñas de Alcasser tampoco ha salido en los papeles del Mena ¿eh?, no desviéis el tema de conversación que nos perdemos en señuelos.
> 
> Mira, aquí precedentes de la cosa, de cuando se hacía en pesetas.
> ...




El que ha tenido o tiene cáncer es el hijo del conde italiano, el hijo de la bióloga.

En la entrevista de Celades, el vídeo que dura como 1:11 (el más largo y creo que el más visto), le preguntan a Alberto Royuela si sabe algo de las niñas de Alcasser y el dice que no sabe nada. Santiago Royuela se pronuncia diciendo que él está más a favor de la versión de Juan Ignacio Blanco.


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 Abr 2020)

Este Mena estará ya solo en la vida, ¿no?. Viejo y decrépito, he leído a lo largo de este hilo que el sargento que le hacía los trabajos sucios posiblemente este muerto. Y este a su vez se cargó a sus propios subalternos cuando terminaron la vorágine de asesinatos y trabajos sucios. 
Lo raro es que a este tío no se lo hayan cargado ya. Y lo raro es que a Royuela no le hayan puesto un dedo encima. 

Ya sería la rehostia un duelo final entre los dos, antes de irse de este mundo.


----------



## javvi (17 Abr 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Este Mena estará ya solo en la vida, ¿no?. Viejo y decrépito, he leído a lo largo de este hilo que el sargento que le hacía los trabajos sucios posiblemente este muerto. Y este a su vez se cargó a sus propios subalternos cuando terminaron la vorágine de asesinatos y trabajos sucios.
> Lo raro es que a este tío no se lo hayan cargado ya. Y lo raro es que a Royuela no le hayan puesto un dedo encima.
> 
> Ya sería la rehostia un duelo final entre los dos, antes de irse de este mundo.



Es curioso que en ese artículo de Mena que es como la pandemia del Coronavirus visto por un octogenario hay algún párrafo que out of context parece un señalamiento a ciertos individuos peligrosos como los Royuela: 
"Algunos irresponsables esparcían bulos estúpidos, inquietantes o desestabilizadores. Hubo descerebrados que intentaron azuzar el odio querellándose contra el gobierno, imputándole la muerte de los miles de fallecidos."


----------



## Peritta (17 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Una extensa entrevista subida hace poco mas de media hora sobre el Expediente Royuela.



Buena entrevista. Algo cutre por la cosa técnica pero muy entretenida.

Le tengo que pedir disculpas por haber repetido el video que puso usté antes que yo dos o tres postas más atrás, pero le juro que no lo ví.

Si el toro se quejara y mugiera lastimeramente a nadie le gustaría el espectáculo caramba. El toro está acelerao por la adrenalina y se crece con el castigo y éso es lo que nos gusta, y cuando se encampana en los medios, el "respetable", porque es el que paga la entrada, se pone hasta de pie y exige la vuelta al ruedo del cadáver para aplaudirle con todas sus ganas.

Pero "la fiesta" puede evolucionar e ir por otros derroteros menos sangrientos caramba.



Que no piensen por nosotros coño, que no somos niños chicos ni mascotas, que no piensen por nosotros y menos si no tienen las cosas claras, ¡joder!.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 Abr 2020)

La viuda está protegidísima y de su caso no se habla en medios, desde el minuto uno. Viendo con quién entró al piso cuando le dijeron que el marido había muerto, ya nos hacemos una idea de por donde podrían ir los derroteros.


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 Abr 2020)

Me pregunto, por cierto, si el padre de Ana Patri,el Altamiro, fue quitado de en medio por los mismos personajes protagonistas de esta trama.


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 Abr 2020)

Y la tira de fiscales que han muerto de forma extraña estos años, en concreto los del proces catalan y otros. Olia a mierda


----------



## Peritta (17 Abr 2020)

Aquí otro calentito.



____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 Abr 2020)

Este caso apestó desde el principio. Si parecía que este tío estaba huyendo el día de antes, muy muy raro.


----------



## Tigershark (17 Abr 2020)

Qué bueno ver tanto movimiento en el hilo.Bienaventurados los que tienen hambre y sed de justicia porque serán saciados. Qué Dios os bendiga.


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 Abr 2020)

Tigershark dijo:


> Qué bueno ver tanto movimiento en el hilo.Bienaventurados los que tienen hambre y sed de justicia porque serán saciados. Qué Dios os bendiga.




De todas formas ha bajado muchísimo la participacion en este hilo. El coronabicho vino a llegar en un momento bien oportuno. 
En Twitter hay algo de movimiento. ¿No se propuso por aquí el spam masivo en las cuentas de las FCSE?. Tienen más repercusión ahora mismo los tuits del Falconetti, el Chepas o la infectada cornuda; a cada cosa que dicen les sale 2000 respuestas en tiempo récord (les ponen a parir básicamente y la gente entra a ver sus tuits para insultar y ver el resto de comentarios). Pienso que de spamear sobre el caso, sería mejor dar cañita en las cuentas de los personajes que están ahora en el punto de mira de la plebe, como los mencionados.


----------



## Peritta (18 Abr 2020)

He aquí unas frasecillas que pueden colocar por ahí en sus textos aunque estén hablando de otros temas, a ver si a alguien se le cae la cara de vergüenza.

Mantén la calma y no pierdas los papeles como hizo el Mena.

Tienes más peligro que un psicópata a cargo de una fiscalía.

Así te coja ojeriza un fiscal de Cataluña.

Tienes menos futuro que un sicario a sueldo de un fiscal.
Duras menos que un sicario del Mena.

¿Para qué queremos a las mafias si ya tenemos las fiscalías?.
Más miedo que once jueces.

Fíate de la policía judicial y no corras.
Fíate de los sargentos de la Guardia Civil y no corras.

Más falso que un forense de la científica.
Menos de fiar que un perito de la judicial.

No tienen ninguna clase de copyright y cualquiera puede usarlas o mejorarlas para hacerlas más hirientes a ver si a alguien se le abre la úlcera, o inventarse otras frasecitas. El esfuerzo se echa pensando coño.
Y aquí un hilo donde intervengo yo en la posta nº10 para que vean que también se puede hacer referencia a este hilo sin necesidad de reflotar a lo bobo.

Forense denunciando que no se hacen autopsias a fallecidos por Covid



Ésto también va con retranca:



_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Killuminatis (18 Abr 2020)

15 páginas leídas...sensaciones:
- Puede perfectamente que esto sea lo que mantiene intocable a Villarejo y otros, llega un punto que la mierda ha salpicado tanto que ambos ¿bandos? comparten intereses. Entiendo también que el Royuela esté hasta arriba de mierda, de algo así no se entera cualquiera.
- Espero que sea una simple casualidad que esto se esté sabiendo justo a la vez que lo del Deep State…¿informaciones que pueden derrocar gobiernos saliendo a la vez con tambores a lo lejos de Nuevo Orden Mundial?
Lo mismo es una casualidad cósmica de la era del despertar como dicen algunos pero hay que vigilar mucho nuestros pasos como pueblo que podemos estar justo en mitad del acción-reacción-solución. 
- El estamento judicial podrido hasta el tuétano, no es tan raro siendo el mismo que el de los romanos.


----------



## Peritta (18 Abr 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> En la entrevista de Celades, el vídeo que dura como 1:11 (el más largo y creo que el más visto), le preguntan a Alberto Royuela si sabe algo de las niñas de Alcasser y el dice que no sabe nada. Santiago Royuela se pronuncia diciendo que él está más a favor de la versión de Juan Ignacio Blanco.



Estar a favor o en contra es cosa de forofos señor. Querrá usté decir que es de la opinión del Juan Ignacio Blanco ése caramba. No se puede ir con bandos y prejuicios a la hora de investigar un crimen, ...bueno, un crimen y cualquier cosa caramba. Si uno lo que busca es la verdad sabe de sobra que muchas veces se va a desilusionar. 
¿Qué es éso de tomar partido, ser de un bando o de otro?. Joer, si antaño -y hubo guerra- se decía zona roja o zona nacional, nadie decía bando rojo o bando nacional, ésto de los bandos y los partidos es cosa nueva. 

¡Eh!, a mí no me pregunte por el caso Alcasser que no lo he seguido y no conozco ni al personaje éste. Lo que sí sé es que metieron unos diítas en el calabozo al padre de una de las muchachas por ciscarse en los muertos de algún suseñoría de ésos, igual que al Pedro Pacheco aquél por decir que la justicia española era un cachondeo.

Ya ve usté mesié, las burlas penadas con más severidad que los hurtos y las lesiones. 

No, Aquí, en Espain digo, lo que tenemos es judicatura, la justicia es otra cosa.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## mostacho (18 Abr 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Estar a favor o en contra es cosa de forofos señor. Querrá usté decir que es de la opinión del Juan Ignacio Blanco ése caramba. No se puede ir con bandos y prejuicios a la hora de investigar un crimen, ...bueno, un crimen y cualquier cosa caramba. Si uno lo que busca es la verdad sabe de sobra que muchas veces se va a desilusionar.
> ¿Qué es éso de tomar partido, ser de un bando o de otro?. Joer, si antaño -y hubo guerra- se decía zona roja o zona nacional, nadie decía bando rojo o bando nacional, ésto de los bandos y los partidos es cosa nueva.
> 
> ¡Eh!, a mí no me pregunte por el caso Alcasser que no lo he seguido y no conozco ni al personaje éste. Lo que sí sé es que metieron unos diítas en el calabozo al padre de una de las muchachas por ciscarse en los muertos de algún suseñoría de ésos, igual que al Pedro Pacheco aquél por decir que la justicia española era un cachondeo.
> ...



*que buenos madrugones eh herr komandant?




*


----------



## Peritta (18 Abr 2020)

¿Va de recogida don @mostacho?. Pues vaya un día más bonito para perderlo currando.

A ver si lo que ha traído el virus no ha sido todo malo

No hay mal por cual bien no venga.

fijo que a más de uno le ha abierto los ojos.


_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## mostacho (18 Abr 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Va de recogida don @mostacho?. Pues vaya un día más bonito para perderlo currando.
> 
> A ver si lo que ha traído el virus no ha sido todo malo
> 
> ...



*Que va voy a trabajar ya no puedo salir a beber y follar
estoy arrestado como todos.




*


----------



## Killuminatis (18 Abr 2020)

¿1136 encargos?
¿36.000 documentos?
Masonazos detected.
El número 36 es el 11 camuflado.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (18 Abr 2020)

Killuminatis dijo:


> Masonazos detected.



Eso ya lo reconoce en varios documentos.


----------



## Debunker (18 Abr 2020)

Killuminatis dijo:


> 15 páginas leídas...sensaciones:
> - Puede perfectamente que esto sea lo que mantiene intocable a Villarejo y otros, llega un punto que la mierda ha salpicado tanto que ambos ¿bandos? comparten intereses. Entiendo también que el Royuela esté hasta arriba de mierda, de algo así no se entera cualquiera.
> - Espero que sea una simple casualidad que esto se esté sabiendo justo a la vez que lo del Deep State…¿informaciones que pueden derrocar gobiernos saliendo a la vez con tambores a lo lejos de Nuevo Orden Mundial?
> Lo mismo es una casualidad cósmica de la era del despertar como dicen algunos pero hay que vigilar mucho nuestros pasos como pueblo que podemos estar justo en mitad del acción-reacción-solución.
> - El estamento judicial podrido hasta el tuétano, no es tan raro siendo el mismo que el de los romanos.




Te equivocas, se supone que en todos los países se cargan a gente que estorba en cuestiones políticas o económicas, pero lo del expediente Royuela es una puta mafia peor que la siciliana, ni comparar se puede, matan por encargo con pago de dinero, trafican con droga por lo mismo, no matan por ideología, matan por pasta, ayer en la TV1 o 2 no recuerdo, daban un documental sobre "El Chapo" al que ponían a parir como el peor ser humano sobre el planeta y acusaban de más de cien asesinatos, en un segundo me vino a la mente Mena y me dije si el Chapo es tan malo malísimo por 100 y pico asesinatos, que será Mena?


----------



## Peritta (18 Abr 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Te equivocas, se supone que en todos los países se cargan a gente que estorba en cuestiones políticas o económicas,....



No, cuando salió lo del GAL decían que era por "asuntos de estado", y cuando la Margaret Thacher se hizo responsable de aquellos tres terroristas del IRA tiroteados y muertos en Gibraltar dijo lo mismo: asuntos de estado.
Lo del Mena en cambio sí ha sido por cuestiones políticas (ordenadas por el PSOE como el Gutierrez Mellado o el presidente de los colegios católicos, etc) y económicas (económicas personales claro, que con el partido no repartía el Mena éste ¿eh?).


11 de Septiembre del 2006.

Puede que la reportera hubiera averiguado algo, con 22 años se tiene un entusiasmo a toda prueba, se cree uno que se va a comer el mundo y no se deja sobornar ni amedrentar con tanta facilidad como quienes ya tienen una familia que mantener.
Iba con un tipo que quedó herido grave y al que se le podría ir a preguntar cómo fue el "accidente".

Enlácenos a la página del Expediente Royuela donde trata el tema y no al ABC o al Norte de Castilla que dan escuetamente el parte de la agencia de noticias. Más que nada para saber si fue un encargo del PSOE o era algo personal de alguno de los de la banda.

También podríamos conectar con el medio para el que trabajaba la muchacha y preguntarles qué andaba investigando o qué artículos había publicado. Y no debía de ser tonta si con 22 años era ya periodista licenciada.

D.E.P.







mostacho dijo:


> *Que va voy a trabajar ya no puedo salir a beber y follar*
> *estoy arrestado como todos.*



Entonces no le voy a poner los dientes largos. No quiero que me empuren a mí por apología de la envidia ni a usté por delito de odio.

En cualquier caso no vea el coñazo que dan los ojos parpadeantes ésos.
_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## mostacho (18 Abr 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> No, cuando salió lo del GAL decían que era por "asuntos de estado", y cuando la Margaret Thacher se hizo responsable de aquellos tres terroristas del IRA tiroteados y muertos en Gibraltar dijo lo mismo: asuntos de estado.
> Lo del Mena en cambio sí ha sido por cuestiones políticas (ordenadas por el PSOE como el Gutierrez Mellado o el presidente de los colegios católicos, etc) y económicas (económicas personales claro, que con el partido no repartía ¿eh?).
> 
> 
> ...



*no se funden son alemanas las bombillas 





free zuham o abandonad toda esperanza*


----------



## Peritta (18 Abr 2020)

Te conozco bacalao aunque vengas disfrazao de merluzo. No me dan pena tus lemures kawaii, te vas al ignore hasta el indulto del Corpus Chritie como insistas en sabotear el hilo.

Voy a demorarme para actualizarlo para que quede tu avatar ahí como la última posta en la lista de hilos, vete tú a saber por qué página de profundidad andará ya, a ver si te regaña tu komisario polítiko por no mantener la omertá (hombría) o manto de silencio que le ha caído a este asunto paencima igual que le cayó otro al 11-M.

Sí, vete tú ahora a preguntar, mangas verdes, por el artificiero Pedro aquél al que el Luis del Pino no le aguantaba dos asaltos en "una habitación donde no rigiera el estado de derecho" (sic) que decía el Sanchez Manzano.

-No, si yo de explosivos ni puta idea oiga, lo que habrá estallado será dinamita, así, en general.

Y era el jefe de los TEDAX.

Ya ves tú qué a gusto si te gusta sospechar. No veas la de poliedros que tiene la cosa para los que nos gusta cambiar el punto de vista.


Pues al zacho don Mostacho, quede ahí su avatar para los que hurgan en las páginas profundas del Principal, que lo mismo nos atrae a algún rojeras al hilo, se nos espanta de lo que encuentra y ya tenemos los insomnes con quién charlar a deshoras.
Avisao va, no insista en descacharrar el hilo que tengo el gatillo del ignore mu sensible y no le voy a poder leer

y mucho menos responder.

Si es usté rojeras don Mostacho, y filobatasuno fino, como así adivino, ya podía habernos hablado, para ilustrar como hacen otros hablando del crimen de Alcaçer, del Jesús García García aquél, de cómo murió y dónde y haciendo qué, que lo vimos tòs por televisión, puede que para que nos quedara mu claro el cómo son las cosas. Pero claro, con ésos apellidos se nos olvida hasta el hombre. Los españoles en particular no, pero España, en general e históricamente, siempre ha sido muy ingrata.

D.E.P.

Pues fue el comisario de Alicante que encontró los cadáveres del Lasa y Zabala con claros indicios de tortura. No le digo más.

Total que si quiere desviar el tema y Dios no le ha dado soltura para hacerlo con algo de gracia, hágalo con algo de conocimiento si es que no tiene usté memoria

divino tesoro.

Y no, ni el Coronel Galindo ni el cuartel de Inchaurrondo salen en los papeles del Mena ¡joder!

en ninguno de los 38.000 documentos coño.
________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Abr 2020)

Hoy a las diez hay directo del Arconte sobre las novedades del Expediente Royuela, como todos los sabados.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Abr 2020)

La periodista de 22 años, según el artículo, llevaba dos años en el canal 4 de Segovia. Sin saber nada del caso, ¿como una periodista lleva dos años trabajando sin haber terminado la carrera?. Con 20 no te licencias ni de coña. Viendo que es un encargo (según los papeles), ¿estaba esta chica liada con alguien gordo y por eso la eliminan?.

Hay por ahí una "periodista" famosa que sin haber terminado la carrera ya estaba en la radio deportiva enchufada totalmente y de ahí gracias al enchufe en cuestión (un noviete que tuvo con influencia en el medio) pasó a dar deportes en cierto canal Sectario. Su siguiente lío fue de picar más alto y fue a parar con el guardameta Tipo, relación que le aporto beneficios importantes, al punto que la retiró, y sigue todavía con la carrera sin terminar. En ese mundo accedes como accedes. Con 20 años no se tiene la carrera terminada (se entra a primero con unos 18 años) y para ponerte a trabajar sin haber finalizado estudios hay enchufazo sí o sí. 
Basta con ver a la periodista que acabó residiendo en el palacio de la Zarzuela, su CV de enchufes a base de relaciones es escalofriante.


----------



## LetalFantasy (18 Abr 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Si esto es cierto. Puede ser algo iniciado desde el principio para extorsionar a Mena. Cuchilladas traperas entre masones.
> Mena es perro viejo y antes de llegar a nada más, se lo quita de en medio.
> Dicen que es un narco y puede ser cierto, pero... ¿Quien le dice al narco que tiene que ir a seducir a la chica esa?
> *Ya es curioso que una chica de bien se vaya con un narco y no con alguien de su "Nivel".*
> ...



Son los mismos joder, algunos parecéis nuevos. 

Emilio Botín, asesinado por el narcotraficante Jesús Samper, amante de su hija Ana Patricia


----------



## LetalFantasy (18 Abr 2020)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Pedro García Olivo es progre. Yo te recomiendo a John Taylor Gatto y a Dorothy Sayers. Del primero tienes una entrevista de 5 horas subtitulada y varios libros. De la segunda un pequeño ensayo sobre el Trivium (educación clásica).
> 
> En EE.UU. es donde más material hay sobre el tema.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk



Sí, he leído cosas suyas y es infumable el rogelismo que gasta.


----------



## LetalFantasy (18 Abr 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> ¿Que medios han tocado el asunto?
> 
> Estoy viendo que incluso gente que conoce esto pasa de todo. Es acojonante
> 
> ...



A mi esto me parece la punta del iceberg, si se sabe de 1.100 podrían ser 10.000 fácilmente. Solo vamos a conocer una pequeña parte de toda la mierda que ocultan.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Abr 2020)

La Ana Patricia Botin tiene mucho cache. Forma parte del comite directivo del Club Bilderberg, compuesto casualmente por 33 miembros, y hace poco ha sido elegida asesora del FMI. Segun los periodistas Ramon Tijeras y Josep Novoa, los Botin son por lo visto de origen judio converso. Recordemos, ademas, que estan emparentados con la familia Polanco, tambien ligada a la masoneria, la Comision Trilateral, etc.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Abr 2020)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> A mi esto me parece la punta del iceberg, si se sabe de 1.100 podrían ser 10.000 fácilmente. Solo vamos a conocer una pequeña parte de toda la mierda que ocultan.



Hay un segundo zulo con mas documentacion comprometedora, segun Royuela padre. O sea, que lo que se podria descubrir ahi seria de ordago. El problema es que no tienen acceso a el. Efectivamente, lo que se sabe hasta ahora no es mas que la punta del iceberg.


----------



## LetalFantasy (18 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> La Ana Patricia Botin tiene mucho cache. Forma parte del comite directivo del Club Bilderberg, compuesto casualmente por 33 miembros, y hace poco ha sido elegida asesora del FMI. Segun los periodistas Ramon Tijeras y Josep Novoa, los Botin son por lo visto de origen judio converso. Recordemos, ademas, que estan emparentados con la familia Polanco, tambien ligada a la masoneria, la Comision Trilateral, etc.



Polanco era juden también. En realidad son todos criptojudíos. España es el país con más criptojudíos del mundo, junto con EEUU y Francia. La masonería es un filtro de tontos útiles de menor a mayor "grado" donde dejan entrar a algunos goyim a modo control. En España no hay ningún empresario o personaje de "éxito" que no pase por ese filtro, si no pasan no llegan.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Abr 2020)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Polanco era juden también. En realidad son todos criptojudíos. España es el país con más criptojudíos del mundo, junto con EEUU y Francia.



Criptojudio lo es el marido de Esperanza Aguirre, cuyo cuñado, Iñigo Ramirez de Haro, esta casado con Dafna Mazin Mor, hija del empresario y financiero Max Mazin, lider historico de la comunidad judia española. Incluso doña Espe, estoy convencido que tambien es de origen converso, mas alla de la laca que se gaste publicamente, pues esos lazos familiares son muy sospechosos.


----------



## LetalFantasy (18 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Criptojudio lo es el marido de Esperanza Aguirre, cuyo cuñado, Iñigo Ramirez de Haro, esta casado con Dafna Mazin Mor, hija del empresario y financiero Max Mazin, lider historico de la comunidad judia española. Incluso doña Espe, estoy convencido que tambien es de origen converso, mas alla de la laca que se gaste publicamente, pues esos lazos familiares son muy sospechosos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 293270



Todos joder, si es muy fácil de saber. Juden es sinónimo de parásito, cuenta cuantos parásitos hay en un país y te haces una idea del número de judens criptos y no criptos y el alcance de su influencia.


----------



## LetalFantasy (18 Abr 2020)

Loignorito dijo:


> Por lo que recuerdo, dicen que un amigo de ellos, está casado con una de la clínica o algo así. Y que los Royuela pertenecen 'a un grupo de poder' es más que obvio después de meditar conociendo los hechos publicados aquí. Y es que si no fuese así, ni de coña podrían haber llegado tan lejos y menos estarían vivos. Aparte que Royuela padre comenta que le han ayudado muchos 'camaradas e hijos de estos' del antiguo régimen. Personalmente no me parece mal esto. Poderes los hay y no es algo malo, salvo que sean mafiosos y maléficos como los del PSOE, tanto que no sería excesivo declararles adoradores de Satanás. Son el mal personificado visto lo visto. Y recuerdo que hacia el final del vídeo, Royuela padre dice que cuando Mena se muera, en el infierno ni lo van a querer 'de lo malo que es'.



Por trabajo conocí a un hombre que se quiso meter en tema de subastas. No pudo, decía que eso era una mafia hiper controlada y cerrada, que era imposible. Pero es lógico que quien sepa de las actividades de la mafia sea otra mafia. Cuando digo en el foro que FFSS y delincuentes son lo mismo algunos se ríen o se desgañitan insultando. El problema es que es tanta mierda que la mayoría de la gente aunque lo sospeche prefiere no saber, es una forma de protegerse, si no me lo quiero creer pues no es verdad y ya está, sigo en mi mundo de piruleta que se está más cómodo y calentito en el corral.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Abr 2020)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Todos joder, si es muy fácil de saber. Juden es sinónimo de parásito, cuenta cuantos parásitos hay en un país y te haces una idea del número de judens criptos y no criptos y el alcance de su influencia.



Estan todos los Toledano, de origen sefardita, como el industrial Eduardo Toledano, que fue presidente de la Federacion de Combatientes de la Division Azul. Es esta familia seguramente la que retiro la cruz gamada de toda la simbologia y enseñas de la famosa Division 250.


----------



## LetalFantasy (18 Abr 2020)

Suarez también, su mujer está enterrada en una cripta judía de Ávila o algo así.

La comunidad judía española agradece a Suárez la ley de libertad religiosa

A Adolfo Suárez, humildemente, “adiós compañero“, por Abraham Barchilón


----------



## Uritorco (18 Abr 2020)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Suarez también, su mujer está enterrada en una cripta judía de Ávila o algo así.
> 
> La comunidad judía española agradece a Suárez la ley de libertad religiosa
> 
> A Adolfo Suárez, humildemente, “adiós compañero“, por Abraham Barchilón



Bueno, que Suarez era mason no cabe la menor duda. Estaba emparentado con el empresario ganadero Samuel Flores, uno de los mayores terratenientes de España, una familia con mucha endogamia en su familia. Quien sabe.


----------



## LetalFantasy (18 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Bueno, que Suarez era mason no cabe la menor duda. Estaba emparentado con el empresario ganadero Samuel Flores, uno de los mayores terratenientes de España, una familia con mucha endogamia en su familia. Quien sabe.



Los Flores son juden. Tema toros está plagado, son todos. Por eso los siguen subvencionando a pesar de que es un circo repugnante de minorías élites $$$ y cuatro analfabetos cascarones humanos sin media neurona. Seguid el tufo a parásito, no falla.

Y Fraco idem, qué es la iglesia sino otra secta pedo-judía-parásita? Una pinza de dos polos aparentemente distintos, en realidad es lo mismo.


----------



## LetalFantasy (18 Abr 2020)

Demodé dijo:


> Que son "deep state"? Sale que son funcionarios, auxiliados por delincuentes comunes.



El deep state en realidad es todo el state. Deep se dice porque el remero de a pie no lo ve.


----------



## LetalFantasy (18 Abr 2020)

Por cierto, Samit es juden también, apellido de la madre del Royuela. Si no de qué iban a andar rapiñando-parasitando en las subastas? Aunque digan la verdad, que me los creo. Es una guerra de judi-mafias.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Abr 2020)

Hay movimiento en Twitter sobre el tema.
Según este tuit, que enlaza un tuit de Herman Tersch, ¿está Margarita Robles metida en este caso?,igual me he perdido el detalle


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Abr 2020)




----------



## Sargento Kowalski (18 Abr 2020)

En 5 minutos EMPIEZA:



*Expediente Royuela: Novedades Semanales con El Arconte en Directo*


----------



## LetalFantasy (18 Abr 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Hay movimiento en Twitter sobre el tema.
> Según este tuit, que enlaza un tuit de Herman Tersch, ¿está Margarita Robles metida en este caso?,igual me he perdido el detalle



Kowalski, Terstch...más judens...joder, se están despellejando o solo lo parece. Igual no han tenido suficiente "spiritual cooking" ésta amen satanás digoo...semana santa.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Abr 2020)

Vaya par de decrépitos


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Abr 2020)

Ahora se entiende que se planteen poner a esta a sustituir al Viruelo en caso de que lo finiquiten


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Bueno, que Suarez era mason no cabe la menor duda. Estaba emparentado con el empresario ganadero Samuel Flores, uno de los mayores terratenientes de España, una familia con mucha endogamia en su familia. Quien sabe.




No se si fue mason, pero empericao, hasta en los carteles electorales el sinvergüenza este traidor a España y Falange, el hombre que metio la droja en ex-paña y murio desneuronado por ella, aqui en el telefono, pidiendolo a Ruz la merca para la semana, mas puesto que Alfredo


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Abr 2020)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> En 5 minutos EMPIEZA:
> 
> 
> 
> *Expediente Royuela: Novedades Semanales con El Arconte en Directo*





Está teniendo audiencia,y el chat del programa tiene muchos comentarios.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Abr 2020)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Por cierto, Samit es juden también, apellido de la madre del Royuela. Si no de qué iban a andar rapiñando-parasitando en las subastas? Aunque digan la verdad, que me los creo. Es una guerra de judi-mafias.



Tampoco exageremos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Abr 2020)

El chat del programa del arconte tiene cada vez más participantes.

Básicamente el programa de El Arconte de hoy tiene a padre e hijo leyendo una carta a Mena sobre su resumen de actividades delictivas , ha nombrado el tema de los abortos y como se deshicieron de los cuerpos de las chicas, así como de sus otros crímenes.

Han pasado a hablar de Gutiérrez Mellado y como se lo cargan. Que tenían especialidad en provocar accidentes de tráfico echando a los coches de la carretera y que también eran muy de usar venenos para sus víctimas.

El Arconte puntualiza que su programa lo ven miembros de las FCSE. 

Dice este divulgador que Mellado no era nada querido en el mundo militar y que los de su promoción no le tenían simpatía. 

Yo recuerdo las imágenes de Mellado pasando bastante de Tejero en el 23F, ni se escondió ni se puso cuerpo a tierra, es más, creo que hasta de estaba fumando un cigarro en el asiento pasando de todo. Imagino, que sabía que todo era una charada.


----------



## LetalFantasy (18 Abr 2020)

El bicho ha muerto y sus cascarones TODOS van a ir detrás de su jefecillo desfilando. Les llegó la hora.
No es una exageración, es la verdad.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Abr 2020)

Update: en el chat de El Arconte aparecen muchos sudamericanos desde sus países, lo que indica que el caso internacionalmente tiene repercusión. Recordad que fue una tele danesa la que denunció la trama de la clínica del Dr. Morín.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Abr 2020)

Hablan de Alfredo de Goyeneche y Ferrer Salat y de que su asesinato lo encargó Mosén al Kassar, que encargo un total de 26 asesinatos. A Mena le pagaron 180.000 euros por este asesinato según los Royuela. 

La leyenda urbana decía que Ferrer Salat estaba en un hotel con Ivonne Reyes cuando murió, y que a ella la sacaron por la puerta de atrás del hotel para evitar prensa. Se dijo en España durante años.

Viendo el tema Royuela, parece que la leyenda sobre Ferrer Salat parece más creada para no decir realmente por qué murió.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Abr 2020)

En el chat preguntan si saben de algún deportista español que haya muerto por accidente de coche trucado, y dicen los Royuela que lo único que les consta relacionado con el mundo del deporte es que el presunto asesinato de Ferrer Salat, miembro del COI, al que envenenan unos mafiosos rusos por encargo de Mena, introduciéndole un veneno. Salat se va al baño y es cuando empieza a ponerse malo. Palmó en un hotel de Barcelona.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Abr 2020)

Según los Royuela, Alfonso de Borbón fue asesinado por encargo de Al Kassar. Primo de Juancar I, murió en Aspen (Colorado). Su muerte siempre fue sospechosa, un cable colocado casualmente en la pista de ski le corta el cuello. Su hijo Francis murió en un accidente de tráfico con unos 12 años de edad (no dicen que este accidente tenga que ver con el caso, se dice que el duque de salto un stop).
A todo esto, en el informe policial del estado de Colorado aparece la causa de la muerte "murder" (asesinato). Y añado que la actriz Mirta Miller, pareja del Borbón en esa época cuando muere, siempre anduvo acojonada y no ha empezado a hablar del tema hasta hace bien poco.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Abr 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Vaya par de decrépitos



Segun Royuela padre, ambos trabajaron para el KGB en los setenta.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Abr 2020)

Parece que Jesus Gil tambien estaria incluido en la lista de asesinados. Ya explicaron esto en otros videos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Segun Royuela padre, ambos trabajaron para el KGB en los setenta.




De ahí que tuvieran contactos con rusos. Fueron unos "hombres de negocio rusos" los que según Royuela se cargaron con veneno a Ferrer Salat.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Parece que Jesus Gil tambien estaria incluido en la lista de asesinados. Ya explicaron esto en otros videos.




Ostras. ¿Se sabe el por qué?. Imagino que tendrán una "causa", ¿no?. ¿O era ya matar por matar? A Gil realmente, ¿por qué se lo cepillan?.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Abr 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ostras. ¿Se sabe el por qué?. Imagino que tendrán una "causa", ¿no?. ¿O era ya matar por matar? A Gil realmente, ¿por qué se lo cepillan?.



Se iba a presentar como alcalde de Ceuta y Melilla y se dispararon todas las alarmas. Piensa que ya era alcalde de Marbella y de La Linea de la Concepcion, en Cadiz, donde arraso en 1999. Su periodico de Marbella habia publicado algo sobre el Expediente Royuela, pues Gil era amigo de Royuela padre.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Abr 2020)

Hace seis horas ha subido esto Royuela hijo.

Hoy el nombre más mentado en el chat del programa de El Arconte ha sido Belloch.

Que apellido curioso. Belloch= Baal-och. Aragón tiene un trasfondo masón importante. Este tío se terminó casando con Mari Cruz Soriano.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Se iba a presentar como alcalde de Ceuta y Melilla y se dispararon todas las alarmas. Piensa que ya era alcalde de Marbella y de La Linea de la Concepcion, en Cadiz, donde arraso en 1999. Su periodico de Marbella habia publicado algo sobre el Expediente Royuela, pues Gil era amigo de Royuela padre.




Esto no lo sabía. Yo recuerdo poco antes de la muerte de Gil, estalló un escándalo, que dicen que fue que se azuzó la mierda de lo que vendría a ser el posterior caso Malaya. Uno de los hombres de Gil apareció suicidado y eso lo público Interviú. Del suicidado, no recuerdo el nombre, se dijo que fue quitado de en medio, ahora bien que tenga que ver con el Mena ya no lo sé.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Abr 2020)

Video posteado hace un día. En uno de los comentarios dicen que ayer salió un artículo de Mena en El País bajo el título "octogenarios".

Le piden que haga un programa con familiares de las víctimas.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Abr 2020)

Al margen de este video que acaba de subir, mañana hay directo a las doce con un colaborador que es medico ginecologico. Dejo los dos enlaces.


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Abr 2020)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Por trabajo conocí a un hombre que se quiso meter en tema de subastas. No pudo, decía que eso era una mafia hiper controlada y cerrada, que era imposible. Pero es lógico que quien sepa de las actividades de la mafia sea otra mafia. Cuando digo en el foro que FFSS y delincuentes son lo mismo algunos se ríen o se desgañitan insultando. El problema es que es tanta mierda que la mayoría de la gente aunque lo sospeche prefiere no saber, es una forma de protegerse, si no me lo quiero creer pues no es verdad y ya está, sigo en mi mundo de piruleta que se está más cómodo y calentito en el corral.




Acabo de volver a ver la obra maestra de 1968 Bullit, es todo caso Mena.

Un gobernador corrupto metido en la mafia etc. donde liquidan a gente y hay chivatazos desde dentro etc.

El plano final es el gobernador subiendo a su coche oficial y una placa en el que pone “ support your local police”, apoye a su policia local, como ironia de que esta podrida desde la cabeza.

Que obra maestra no en vano tiene la mejor persecucion del cine y despues la de terminator 2


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Abr 2020)

A este pobre inocente los de la pzoe lo han intentado liquidar tambien con informes falsos, acoso, intentar meterlo en un manicomio estando cuerdo etc
psicopatas, por lo visto su familia son narcos y estos de la pzoe ponen la mano. 

Guardamar del Segura es una vergüenza - Rambla Libre


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Abr 2020)

Pues entonces esta chica fue quitada de en medio al estilo hombres de Mena: accidente de tráfico. Me pregunto cómo harían para provocarlos con éxito, se necesita una logística para eso. A saber cuánta gente metida ha habido en la maquinaria de los asesinatos por encargo. El tema de que fuesen especialistas en accidentes de tráfico tela.


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Abr 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Pues entonces esta chica fue quitada de en medio al estilo hombres de Mena: accidente de tráfico. Me pregunto cómo harían para provocarlos con éxito, se necesita una logística para eso. A saber cuánta gente metida ha habido en la maquinaria de los asesinatos por encargo. El tema de que fuesen especialistas en accidentes de tráfico tela.




Como conductor temerario y adicto a circuitos, he siniestrado la tira de coches incluso cayendome por barrancos y nunca me ha pasado nada grave de mas de unas horas ingresado. Yo tambien me pregunto como lo hacian para liquidar a tanta gente con un exito total. Por ahi dicen que al traidor del general guti lo remataron despues y eso ya me cuadra mas viendo que los forenses falsificaban todo. 

Morir de accidente de trafico tan fuerte y que no mueran tambien los otros siniestrados es, sospechoso, esa es la palabra. Algun ejemplo?


----------



## Uritorco (19 Abr 2020)

Me llama la atencion que en el listado de muertes aparece uno apellidado Cohen, obviamente judio. Es decir, Mena mason, y la victima hebreo. Curioso. Cuando monten los Royuela la asociacion de victimas aquello va a aparecer el Arca de Noe.


----------



## loveisintheair (19 Abr 2020)

renko dijo:


> Me llama la atención que todas las esquelas que he visto de asesinados por la trama aparecen publicadas en el ABC, un periódico de derechas, y más en aquellos años. Es probable que los asesinados tuvieran algún vículo estrecho con la derecha política y ese fuera el motivo de su asesinato. Recuerdo que la trama fue orquestada por el PSOE.
> 
> Aparte ya he comentado que se hacían encargos por parte de particulares para cargarse a familiares.



Eso no debería sorprenderte tanto. ABC es el periódico de las esquelas por antonomasia.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Abr 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Como conductor temerario y adicto a circuitos, he siniestrado la tira de coches incluso cayendome por barrancos y nunca me ha pasado nada grave de mas de unas horas ingresado. Yo tambien me pregunto como lo hacian para liquidar a tanta gente con un exito total. Por ahi dicen que al traidor del general guti lo remataron despues y eso ya me cuadra mas viendo que los forenses falsificaban todo.
> 
> Morir de accidente de trafico tan fuerte y que no mueran tambien los otros siniestrados es, sospechoso, esa es la palabra. Algun ejemplo?



Es probable que esos accidentes fuesen provocados con furgonetas o incluso con coches blindados. Tambien cabe la posibilidad que utilizasen un par de vehiculos.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Abr 2020)

En Italia los vinculos entre la mafia, la camorra y la masoneria son casi la misma cosa. Berlusconi es un claro ejemplo de vinculos mafiosos y masonicos.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Abr 2020)

Por cierto, el gordito de los gallumbos azules claros no fue liquidado por Mena, aunque casi muere de un infarto, el video es buenisimo.


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Es probable que esos accidentes fuesen provocados con furgonetas o incluso con coches blindados. Tambien cabe la posibilidad que utilizasen un par de vehiculos.



Un buen camionaco y te cargas a quien quieras. Hubo una época que había un montón de accidentes de camiones, la gente le cogió pánico a circular cerca de ellos.


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Me llama la atencion que en el listado de muertes aparece uno apellidado Cohen, obviamente judio. Es decir, Mena mason, y la victima hebreo. Curioso. Cuando monten los Royuela la asociacion de victimas aquello va a aparecer el Arca de Noe.



Los Royuela son judi también, Samit es 100% kosher. Tenedlo presente.


----------



## mostacho (19 Abr 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Te conozco bacalao aunque vengas disfrazao de merluzo. No me dan pena tus lemures kawaii, te vas al ignore hasta el indulto del Corpus Chritie como insistas en sabotear el hilo.
> 
> Voy a demorarme para actualizarlo para que quede tu avatar ahí como la última posta en la lista de hilos, vete tú a saber por qué página de profundidad andará ya, a ver si te regaña tu komisario polítiko por no mantener la omertá (hombría) o manto de silencio que le ha caído a este asunto paencima igual que le cayó otro al 11-M.
> 
> ...



*hola, no es mi intencion sabotear un hilo que me parece magnífico.

lo más que puedo hacer ya que lo leo con avidez desde el mismo día que se hizo es subirlo.
mi granito de arena para que no se vaya al fondo , cada uno hace lo que puede.

yo no tengo comisario político ni me manda nadie, si acaso me mandan los que nos mandan a todos pero desde luego no como tú lo insinúas. ni rojo ni facha, mi perspectiva es más amplia.

en cuanto a la útil herramienta del ignore, me recuerdas al mr. Nini o al jz, siempre amenazan a la gente con eso, no cambiará mi vida ni mi perspectiva aquí por qué me ignores por supuesto.
yo no encuentro ningún motivo para ignórarte por que no me molestas.

aqui Supongo que pasa coMO en la vida real, hay quien amenaza y después está el que actua, el viejo cuento.

te pediría perdón sin duda si pensara que estoy saboteando un hilo magnífico pero nunca por que te molesten las luces que parpadean o el simpático lémur que gusto de poner así que dale a tu botón de ignorar a mostacho por que esto es lo que hay y esto es lo que vas a ver.

y saludos, no quiero que me “mates“ con tu botón sin mandarte recuerdos.
quiero morir con las botas puestas y todo explicado.




*


----------



## Peritta (19 Abr 2020)

Dispènsusté don Mostacho pero, como ve, en este hilo han entrado hasta los sabios de Sión a ver judíos por todos lados y anda uno con el dedo en el gatillo. Pero disparo solo si se ponen pelmas.

Sí, me molestan mucho los parpadeantes y los tembleques, hasta interfieren con la músiquilla k-pop a la que me he aficionado ultimamente, que tengo sonando en otra pestaña aquí al lado y que no oigo cuando estoy concentrado... vaya, ya se me ha vuelto a pasar la cancioncilla que me gustaba.



Sin embargo el parpadeo repetitivo ése me impide concentrarme. Aunque miro al teclado y no a la pantalla, ahí está de refilón e insistente como el llanto de un niño reclamando mi atención

toda oiga.

No vea qué coñazo. A mis cuñadas puedo domesticarlas, pero a los parpadeantes no. Nunca se me ocurriría competir con un consolador a pilas. Es por eso por lo que uso con frecuencia el ignore, debo de tener como 300 pelmas y siguen haciéndose multinikes nuevas, ya le digo 154.000 usuarios activos tiene este foro, jua, jua, jua.

Disculpas aceptadas y disculpas solicitadas don @mostacho, que últimamente disparo y luego, en lugar de pedir el santo y seña me toca preguntar:

¿te he dao?.

Sí señor. No hay peor cosa que el fuego amigo. Usté dispense el trabucazo.

______________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Abr 2020)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Los Royuela son judi también, Samit es 100% kosher. Tenedlo presente.



Me di cuenta de eso, tiene la barbilla muy clasica de ellos. Bueno al menos es falangista, aunque creo que el hijo se juntaba con skinheads?

El Mena y el otro que le hacia informes falsos para difamarlo ponia “dirije una banda de skinheads que apalizan magrebies y judios”,.

Xq no puso, esta casado con una presunta hebrea? Son todo incoherencias en este caso tan interesante.

De hecho el hijo se parece mucho a Pierre Woodman y a Daniel Estulin, quien parece hermano del pornografo. En todo caso, un apoyo para los 3.


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Me llama la atencion que en el listado de muertes aparece uno apellidado Cohen, obviamente judio. Es decir, Mena mason, y la victima hebreo. Curioso. Cuando monten los Royuela la asociacion de victimas aquello va a aparecer el Arca de Noe.



Lo liquidaria Al Kassar, otra cosa, viene el apellido Cohen ( pronunciado coín, de la ciudad nuestra de Coín?, coín significa algo que no recuerdo en hebreo y ahi había la tira hace 1000 años literalmente)


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Abr 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Me di cuenta de eso, tiene la barbilla muy clasica de ellos. Bueno al menos es falangista, aunque creo que el hijo se juntaba con skinheads?
> 
> El Mena y el otro que le hacia informes falsos para difamarlo ponia “dirije una banda de skinheads que apalizan magrebies y judios”,.
> 
> ...



Los judens son solo judens allá dónde estén, hagan lo que hagan. La infiltración en todas partes es la base de su estrategia, es lo que algunos no comprendéis de esta estirpe.
Apalizar judis en España hm...lo dudo, nunca escuché un sólo caso. Además, aquí no es como en otros países de Europa que van con kippas, lanas y tirabuzones, aquí todavía se esconden, la mayoría son criptos, en la calle son indistinguibles. De puertas adentro son lo que siempre han sido...mejor no decir más. En todo caso harían algún auto-hoax-attack para llorar un poco que les encanta. Buaahhh, anti-semitas apañoles malos, darnos dinerito, protección, trato especial, nacionalidad, etc. A los que presuntamente echamos hace 600 años les dan a todos nacionalidad by the face, todo orquestado por otro cripto llamado Alberto Ruiz Gallardón. Cada vez se esconden menos, se han venido mucho arriba en los últimos tiempos.


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Abr 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Lo liquidaria Al Kassar, otra cosa, viene el apellido Cohen ( pronunciado coín, de la ciudad nuestra de Coín?, coín significa algo que no recuerdo en hebreo y ahi había la tira hace 1000 años literalmente)



Cohen es carnicero de sacrificios en juden, matarife, rango superior a los rabinos. Canelita de la fina  Al Kassar es otro juden, no penséis que muzzie, será del norte de Africa o un árabe-judío.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Abr 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Acabo de volver a ver la obra maestra de 1968 Bullit, es todo caso Mena.
> 
> Un gobernador corrupto metido en la mafia etc. donde liquidan a gente y hay chivatazos desde dentro etc.
> 
> ...



Grande Steve Mcqueen

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Abr 2020)

En los informes hechos por un pulisia analfabeto hezpañol que no sabe distinguir ninguna la nacionalidad de nadie, son lo más zote que hay. Qué van a saber ellos si es un muzzi magrebí o un sefardí por ejemplo? Como si les hablas en chino, todos moros et ya. Analfabetismo absoluto. No saben distinguir ni un marroquí de un argelino y mira que es lo más fácil que hay por el acento y tratan a diario con ellos.
El apellido Samit es judi 100%, diría que sefardí mayormente por las pintas de ellos, solo hay que mirarles la cara para verlo. No me cuentes películas que sé perfectamente lo que sé y lo que no sé también.

Que igual te crees que no hay judis libaneses, árabes o fenicios...Estás tú como para ir pescar gamusinos también.


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Abr 2020)

Me enseñó a distinguirlos mi abuela majetes, española y cristiana que convivió siempre con "hebreos", así los llamaban. Y no digo más que después todo se sabe  Huelo su tufo desde las antípodas.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Abr 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Me di cuenta de eso, tiene la barbilla muy clasica de ellos. Bueno al menos es falangista, aunque creo que el hijo se juntaba con skinheads?
> 
> El Mena y el otro que le hacia informes falsos para difamarlo ponia “dirije una banda de skinheads que apalizan magrebies y judios”,.
> 
> ...




Del hijo se sabe que estuvo en la trena por poner una olla explosiva en un concierto homenaje a un etarra que hicieron en Barcelona. Estaba con amigos que también fueron condenados. Se dice, se comenta, que eran neonazis, pero no sé hasta qué punto es cierto. Porque los que le acusan de eso son los afectados del concierto, filoetarras, para los cuales todo contrario a su ideología es neonazi y muy facha.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Abr 2020)

Hay movimiento en Twitter al respecto


----------



## Uritorco (19 Abr 2020)

Sobre el origen de los judios ya deje yo un interesante texto al respecto no hace mucho.

¿Cuál es el origen de la anti-raza judía?


----------



## Uritorco (19 Abr 2020)




----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


>




Están dándole difusión diaria. 


A mi me da que el Mena palmará del bicho.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Sobre el origen de los judios ya deje yo un interesante texto al respecto no hace mucho.
> 
> ¿Cuál es el origen de la anti-raza judía?




Voy a echarle un vistazo a eso.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Abr 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Voy a echarle un vistazo a eso.



De acuerdo. Espero que llegues hasta el final. En este foro en cuanto insertas un post con mas de cuatro lineas a algunos se les empieza a nublar la vista.


----------



## Peritta (20 Abr 2020)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Me enseñó a distinguirlos mi abuela majetes, española y cristiana que convivió siempre con "hebreos", así los llamaban. Y no digo más que después todo se sabe  Huelo su tufo desde las antípodas.



Tú eres un tonto a las tres. 

Abre los hilos de los judíos que quieras pero no empringues éste ni cambies el tema de conversación, que ésta táctica ya la tenemos mu vista.
Que te reporte tu padre si quiere darte la atención que no te debió de dar de chico. Yo no tengo más tiempo para ti. Estás en el ignore.

________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


>




Vuelvo a citarte porque no encuentro el vídeo de anoche de Charlas a la Luz de la Luna. Iba a hablar del tema de la clínica abortista e imagino que trataría el asunto de las chicas muertas (de todo el caso Mena, es lo que más escalofríos me ha producido). 

En ese resumen previo al programa dice que está teniendo todo un avance positivo, alguien en los comentarios dice que se han suscrito mil personas en las últimas horas. Y le están haciendo un crowfunding para ir a los tribunales.


----------



## Peritta (20 Abr 2020)

Yo vi el video de anoche don @Lux Mundi. 200 personas mal contás. El médico mu bien, muy entretenido y dijo que el Mena (que es el que tiene que perseguir delitos como los abortos a deshoras, y si no, que hubieran cambiado la ley coño) no solo no perseguía sino que amparaba e impulsaba los abortos a destiempo y la correspondencia con el Morín así lo atestigua. 

¿Hay papeles con la letra del doctor Morín?. Pues que las publique don Santiago, que queremos saber cómo es la letra de los distintos personajes.

El militar mu lento y mu pesao hablando y peor informado que el médico. 

Problemas técnicos y mala audición cuando intervenía otro, deberían decir "cambio" o algo así para que no se acople el sonido. 

El chat imposible de leer.

__________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## LetalFantasy (20 Abr 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Tú eres un tonto a las tres.
> 
> Abre los hilos de los judíos que quieras pero no empringues éste ni cambies el tema de conversación, que ésta táctica ya la tenemos mu vista.
> Que te reporte tu padre si quiere darte la atención que no te debió de dar de chico. Yo no tengo más tiempo para ti. Estás en el ignore.
> ...



Este es un hilo de judíos, vengo a ponerlo en vuestro conocimiento. Como sois putos lemmings todo lo que pase es poco.


----------



## Uritorco (20 Abr 2020)

Es el ultimo que han subido


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Es el ultimo que han subido




Es igual que Pierre Woodman y ahi Larry Flint, el otro pornografo victima tambien de terroristas


----------



## Uritorco (20 Abr 2020)

Han subido otro con informacion sobre Pedro Varela.


----------



## Demodé (20 Abr 2020)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> El deep state en realidad es todo el state. Deep se dice porque el remero de a pie no lo ve.













Daniel Estulin on Twitter
Daniel Estulin on Twitter
Daniel Estulin on Twitter
Daniel Estulin on Twitter
Daniel Estulin on Twitter

Daniel Estulin on Twitter


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 Abr 2020)

¿Qué afán tenía este mariquita de liquidar a tanta gente?. ¿Pataletas de niñato al que no le dan lo que pide o qué pasa?. Increíble con la cara de tonto que tiene. Pues éste tiene Twitter y va ahora de salvador por poner sus hoteles a disposición como si fueran hospitales, etc, ya sería un puntazo hablarle del Expediente Royuela a ver cómo reacciona.


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 Abr 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Yo vi el video de anoche don @Lux Mundi. 200 personas mal contás. El médico mu bien, muy entretenido y dijo que el Mena (que es el que tiene que perseguir delitos como los abortos a deshoras, y si no, que hubieran cambiado la ley coño) no solo no perseguía sino que amparaba e impulsaba los abortos a destiempo y la correspondencia con el Morín así lo atestigua.
> 
> ¿Hay papeles con la letra del doctor Morín?. Pues que las publique don Santiago, que queremos saber cómo es la letra de los distintos personajes.
> 
> ...




Me lo perdí, gracias por el resumen. A ver qué novedades publica. Por lo que he leído, creo que era la mujer de Morín la que acompañaba a las chicas a la clínica, tras haberse ganado su confianza.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Abr 2020)

Ultimo video.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Abr 2020)

Otro directo hoy a la noche. Parece que el asunto va poco a poco cuesta arriba.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Abr 2020)

Y a las 11:30 otra charla en directo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 Abr 2020)

Los curas no casan a maricas porque la Iglesia no lo permite, normal que no quisieran casarle a él. 

Menudo puto mafioso, pero si tiene cara de ser un puto cantamañanas.


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Abr 2020)

falta el camarada farlopero, que son los que mas abundan


20 ULTRAMEMORIAS VOLUMEN II Retrato pintoresco de 40 años de extrema-derecha en España", Volumen segundo Ernesto Mila 15,5 x 23 cm,- 376 páginas.
Capítulo IV. El Frente de la Juventud y el atajo golpista (2ª Parte)
Capítulo V. 23-F, el fin de la transición
Capítulo VI. Lo que quedó de la ultraderecha
Capítulo VII. Tipologías insólitas
1. El camarada alcoholizado
2. El camarada delincuente
3. El camarada maricón
4. El camarada chivato
5. Los odiadores
Capítulo VIII. Vida sexual de la ultra
Coda
Anexo: Psicopatología de la ultraderecha 22 EEUR


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Abr 2020)

en 10 minutos


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Abr 2020)

que no saquen tantos putos videos cada dia coño, que no me da tiempo a verlos y acaban rayandome.


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Abr 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> que no saquen tantos putos videos cada dia coño, que no me da tiempo a verlos y acaban rayandome.



hombre el canal ese Estado de Alarma creado por el periodista Negre y otros, tiene 182.000 suscriptores, a mi me sorprende que saquen el Expediente Royuela ahí, veremos que clase de entrevista le hacen, yo creo que tiene su interés, saludos


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Abr 2020)




----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (21 Abr 2020)

El señor Lacambra ya ha dictado sentencia sobre el caso:


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Abr 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> El señor Lacambra ya ha dictado sentencia sobre el caso:




Estos son los que “estan a favor de la reinsercion de pobrecillos violadores y psicopatas y etarras”, en contra de la pena de muerte a basura pero a Royuela
ya lo ha condenado de por vida por “terrorista neonazi” ( que resulta ser judio en realidad segun se lee aqui)

Basura comunista y se lleva el OWNED de su vida, yo a ese oso lo condeno por comunista y tatuado kinki lumpen osobabosoamoroso y habitual del cruising


----------



## Hastiado (21 Abr 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> El señor Lacambra ya ha dictado sentencia sobre el caso:



Antonio Maestre, un machito en Twitter pero luego en la vida real es una mierda pinchada en un palo.

Un tipo que rezuma odio por los cuatro costados, imagino, que le habrán pegado un toque sus amos para que salga a meter mierda de Royuela.

Por cierto, para que no lo conozcáis,este es Maestre, la imagen viva de un cerdo nauseabundo


----------



## Uritorco (22 Abr 2020)

Parece que la cosa empieza a subir de temperatura. El Maestre ese, ademas de mason, como casi todos los periodistas cotizados de La Sexta, es un pobre diablo con el cerebro sodomizado y debastado por el progresismo.


----------



## Hastiado (22 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Parece que la cosa empieza a subir de temperatura. El Maestre ese, ademas de mason, como casi todos los periodistas cotizados de La Sexta, es un pobre diablo con el cerebro sodomizado y debastado por el progresismo.



Nunca me lo habría planteado lo de masón. La verdad, es que a este tipo, esta en todas las cadenas (Sexta,Telecinco,TVE...) y se autodefine el personaje como el mayor experto en fascismo del mundo. 

No tiene la carrera de periodismo, se crea cuentas falsas haciéndolas pasar como periodista(Miguel Lacambra), y todo el mundo sabe, que es una caricatura en si mismo.Y claro, piensas como un tipo desquiciado esta en todos los medios cuando se ve el pie de que cojea y nadie sabe de donde ha aparecido, pues, blanco y en botella.


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Parece que la cosa empieza a subir de temperatura. El Maestre ese, ademas de mason, como casi todos los periodistas cotizados de La Sexta, es un pobre diablo con el cerebro sodomizado y debastado por el progresismo.



dicen que es hijo de esteban tabarra.... el de la ong viejos intolerantes contra jovenes patriotas.


----------



## Play_91 (22 Abr 2020)




----------



## Uritorco (22 Abr 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> dicen que es hijo de esteban tabarra.... el de la ong viejos intolerantes contra jovenes patriotas.



Nunca escuche nada al respecto. 

Hay que etender que todo el entramado de La Sexta es un conglomerado masonico. Masones son sus accionistas, ejecutivos, consejeros delegados, la mayoria de los presentadores e incluso colaboradores. Y alli son colocados muchos de los jovenes periodistas que tambien han ingresado en la logia. Maestre es uno mas de la cuadrilla. Este canal es el responble de aupar mediaticamente a otro mason, Pablo Iglesias. Y mason lo es tambien el millonario rojo Jaime Roures, que colaboro en el pasado con el comando barcelona de ETA. Los dueños del canal son millonarios y multimillonarios con conciencia progresista ceñidos a la disciplina de las logias. Escuchar sus telediarios es como leer el boletin del Gran Oriente Español. Pero esta situacion ES analoga a todos los grandes medios.


----------



## Peritta (22 Abr 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> falta el camarada farlopero, que son los que mas abundan
> 20 ULTRAMEMORIAS VOLUMEN II ...
> Anexo: Psicopatología de la ultraderecha 22 EEUR



¿El camarada farlopero será el Lacambra éste, no?. Es que no voy a pagar los 22€ ésos. Pero si el mendicaroli éste insiste en hablar del expediente Royuela, aunque yo a veces diga _el caso Mena_, no le auguro mucho futuro. 

A ésto le ha caído un manto de silencio como el que le cayó al 11-M y como insista en hablar de ello le van a defenestrar. 

No, no le ataquéis ni le digáis que tiene cara aostiable (joder, qué ganas), no. Carpe díem, aprovechad el momento e informad al resto de los lectores coño, antes de que lo quiten de en medio. No le entréis al juego fachas-rojos ni le entréis a las descalificaciones que harán sobre el mensajero, carpe diem e informad coño. 
Los reproches y las regañinas que se las echen sus suegras y sus cuñadas que para éso están, ustedes informad. Hay mil y pico asesinatos teatralizados, muchos tan burdamente como para sacarles chistes y coplillas. No señor, no pierdan tiempo en guerrear con sus interlocutores para informar



CesareLombroso dijo:


> que no saquen tantos putos videos cada dia coño, que no me da tiempo a verlos y acaban rayandome.



Esto es discutible y ahora tengo que hacer, luego le echo parrafada.

______________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Abr 2020)

Concursante dijo:


> Tengo una duda si todo lo que dice Royuela es verdad ¿por qué no le han eliminado o silenciado cuando todo esto empezo a salir a la luz?




Lleva 5 intentos de asesinato, uno por envenentamiento que le costo 2 años de ir cada 2 dias a recibir transfusiones de sangre porque le habian jodido bien el cuerpo. Pero como tu dices, un poco chapuceros si eran los menos...

y silenciado, su hijo 10 años de talego por algo que juridicamente eran 2 maximo, otro hijo asesinado... y lo que no sabemos aun.

Pero la culpa de todo es de Felipe RUINAS y el PSOE, como todo el mal que sufre Ex-paña desde los años 30.


----------



## Justo Bueno (22 Abr 2020)

En este directo del periodista catalán Xavier Rius, en el minuto 22:00 le preguntan por el Expediente Royuela y dice que "no se fía".


----------



## Concursante (23 Abr 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Lleva 5 intentos de asesinato, uno por envenentamiento que le costo 2 años de ir cada 2 dias a recibir transfusiones de sangre porque le habian jodido bien el cuerpo. Pero como tu dices, un poco chapuceros si eran los menos...
> 
> y silenciado, su hijo 10 años de talego por algo que juridicamente eran 2 maximo, otro hijo asesinado... y lo que no sabemos aun.
> 
> Pero la culpa de todo es de Felipe RUINAS y el PSOE, como todo el mal que sufre Ex-paña desde los años 30.



Luego he estado buscando y ya he visto todo, y como dicen algunos es increible que no sea el hilo más comentado de burbuja


----------



## Uritorco (23 Abr 2020)

Bueno, sa sabreis que el canal Estado de Alarma les acaba de dar la patada a los Royuela. Ayer les hicieron una entrevista y por lo visto el periodista Luis Valcarcel que la llevo acaba de decir que le han dado ordenes de "arriba" para no seguir con el. Que se suspenda cualquier tipo de difusion. Lo ha contado Santi Royuela en un video hace una hora, y que ha retirado por algun motivo de Youtube hace tan solo unos minutos. Ya no se puede ver. Ignoro cual habra sido el motivo de esta decision.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Bueno, sa sabreis que el canal Estado de Alarma les acaba de dar la patada a los Royuela. Ayer les hicieron una entrevista y por lo visto el periodista Luis Valcarcel que la llevo acaba de decir que le han dado ordenes de "arriba" para no seguir con el. Que se suspenda cualquier tipo de difusion. Lo ha contado Santi Royuela en un video hace una hora, y que ha retirado por algun motivo de Youtube hace tan solo unos minutos. Ya no se puede ver. Ignoro cual habra sido el motivo de esta decision.




alguien lo tiene guardado o ha visto las preguntas?

pues alamier con estado sin karma

valcarcel este del pp¿ Luis Valcarcel


----------



## Uritorco (23 Abr 2020)

Ha publicado hace cinco minutos un video explicando que ha sido un mal entendido. Queda aclarado el asunto.


----------



## Uritorco (23 Abr 2020)

Estado de Alarma esta dirigido por el periodista Jorge Negre.


----------



## Concursante (23 Abr 2020)

Tiene más pinta de encargo que de iniciativa del propio Mena. Aunque de todo esto me surge una duda, ¿cómo es posible que tanta gente acceda a encargos y ningun medio (nacional o extranjero) ni personalidad diga nada? ¿era este tal Mena uno de los tipos mas poderosos de España por aquel entonces?

Se que esta pregunta se habrá hecho otras veces pero a veces viene bien hacerse la misma pregunta varias veces para que surjan nuevos puntos de vista


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (23 Abr 2020)

*Las Novedades Del Expediente Royuela. Invitados: D. Alberto Royuela y Santiago Royuela*


----------



## Lux Mundi (23 Abr 2020)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> En este directo del periodista catalán Xavier Rius, en el minuto 22:00 le preguntan por el Expediente Royuela y dice que "no se fía".




La misma respuesta o parecida, que dio Iker Jiménez cuando alguien en Twitter le preguntó si podía hablar del tema en su programa.
Gobernando el PSOE ningún periodista querrá quedarse sin trabajo y este tema no lo tocarán.


----------



## Tigershark (23 Abr 2020)

Hace dos días en su twitter Jorge Negre denunció un mensaje privado que decía que tuviera cuidado que sabían donde vivian sus padres , creo que fue el motivo real por el que le dijera a los royuela que no seguía , después cuando vieron la cantidad de gente cabreada que se quitaba la sucripción creo se lo pensaron mejor , la verdad es que es una putada pero alguien tiene que correr el riesgo de contarlo , yo por ejmplo tengo un canal de historia de 3 mil y pico seguidores y he subido un video de la entrevista de Santi en radio ya , y ya tiene más de 10000 visitas , toca arrimar el hombro si queremos quitarnos esta mafia de encima.


----------



## Lux Mundi (23 Abr 2020)

Tigershark dijo:


> Hace dos días en su twitter Jorge Negre denunció un mensaje privado que decía que tuviera cuidado que sabían donde vivian sus padres , creo que fue el motivo real por el que le dijera a los royuela que no seguía , después cuando vieron la cantidad de gente cabreada que se quitaba la sucripción creo se lo pensaron mejor , la verdad es que es una putada pero alguien tiene que correr el riesgo de contarlo , yo por ejmplo tengo un canal de historia de 3 mil y pico seguidores y he subido un video de la entrevista de Santi en radio ya , y ya tiene más de 10000 visitas , toca arrimar el hombro si queremos quitarnos esta mafia de encima.




En algún directo que he visto en el canal de Santiago Royuela o alguna entrevista en El Arconte, el chat aumenta de internautas considerablemente. El tema ya se sabe bastante, verlo en programas "oficialistas" no creo que vayan a sacarlo. Eso por descontado.

En Twitter hay algo de movimiento. A la Robles, que ahora está siendo "alabada" hasta por gente de opinión contraria, la sacan como partícipe en el expediente, y la gente se hace eco:


----------



## Uritorco (23 Abr 2020)

La Margarita Robles, entre otras cosas, tiene almacenados cerca de medio centenar de millones de dolares americanos en varias cuentas de Panama, Venezuela y no se que otro sitio mas, segun la documentancion aportada en uno de los videos. En la lista tambien aparecia Felipe Gonzalez con su mujer.


----------



## Tigershark (23 Abr 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> En algún directo que he visto en el canal de Santiago Royuela o alguna entrevista en El Arconte, el chat aumenta de internautas considerablemente. El tema ya se sabe bastante, verlo en programas "oficialistas" no creo que vayan a sacarlo. Eso por descontado.
> 
> En Twitter hay algo de movimiento. A la Robles, que ahora está siendo "alabada" hasta por gente de opinión contraria, la sacan como partícipe en el expediente, y la gente se hace eco:



Algún comentario similar sobre la "dulce" Margarita he puesto yo tambien en Twitter , hay mucho tonto pepero y derechuzo incluso de VOX que dice que ella es diferente..., . son tontos hasta decir basta no me extraña que la izmierda haga de todo con ellos.

Y sí el expediente royuela interesa y vaya si interesa , pasa lo mismo que con el asesinato de las niñas de Alcácer , lo escabroso tira y mucho.


----------



## Tigershark (23 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> La Margarita Robles, entre otras cosas, tiene almacenados mas de cien millones de dolares americanos en varias cuentas de Panama, Venezuela y no se que otro sitio mas, segun la documentancion aportada en uno de los videos. En la lista tambien aparecia Felipe Gonzalez con su mujer.



Creo recordar que era la mano derecha de Belloch, pues imagina como está de pringá.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> La Margarita Robles, entre otras cosas, tiene almacenados mas de cien millones de dolares americanos en varias cuentas de Panama, Venezuela y no se que otro sitio mas, segun la documentancion aportada en uno de los videos. En la lista tambien aparecia Felipe Gonzalez con su mujer.




Ya decia esto Jose Antonio: Si la integridad física del individuo es siempre sagrada, no es suficiente para darle una participación en la vida pública nacional.
La condición política del individuo sólo se justifica en cuanto cumple una función dentro de la vida nacional.
Sólo estarán exentos de tal deber los impedidos.
Pero los parásitos, los zánganos, los que aspiran a vivir como convidados a costa del esfuerzo de los demás, no merecerán la menor consideración del Estado nuevo.

Un abrazo brazo en alto a Royuela Sr. y Jr.


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Abr 2020)

Video tremendo de la basura que hay en Cataluña, abusos a menores de familias desestructuradas, el testimonio de una mujer muy muy muy muy bestia

https://video.fbcn8-2.fna.fbcdn.net...=b4f1ff77142f34d221afdd3d09160213&oe=5EA216A9


----------



## LetalFantasy (23 Abr 2020)

Testimonio de abusos sexuales a niños en Cataluña con nombres y apellidos.

Fue una niña huérfana, el internado de monjas donde estaba la ofrecía para esos menesteres. Da muchos nombres y apellidos. 

Colegios, monjas, policía, políticos, servicios sociales, juzgados, acusa de pedófilos a Rajoy, a Ignacio Garcia-Clavel...Escalofriante del todo.

Perfil público con todos los vídeos

Laura Trinidad Del Río Santana


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Abr 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> En algún directo que he visto en el canal de Santiago Royuela o alguna entrevista en El Arconte, el chat aumenta de internautas considerablemente. El tema ya se sabe bastante, verlo en programas "oficialistas" no creo que vayan a sacarlo. Eso por descontado.
> 
> En Twitter hay algo de movimiento. A la Robles, que ahora está siendo "alabada" hasta por gente de opinión contraria, la sacan como partícipe en el expediente, y la gente se hace eco:




Es una impotencia tremenda. Al final el expediente Royuela será un secreto a voces. Pero como el cuento del Rey Desnudo hasta que un medio mainstream, o un político de primera línea lo saque será como si no existe... que tristeza de pais


----------



## Debunker (24 Abr 2020)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Testimonio de abusos sexuales a niños en Cataluña con nombres y apellidos.
> 
> Fue una niña huérfana, el internado de monjas donde estaba la ofrecía para esos menesteres. Da muchos nombres y apellidos.
> 
> ...




El vídeo pone expired, no se puede ver por tanto, pero vamos conozco bien a monjas y similares, estuve en un convento 6 años y se perfectamente que eso que dices es una calumnia bestial, a Rajoy tambien lo conozco y os puedo decir que es el político más honrado que haya existido en toda la democracia española, se le podrá culpar de lo que sea en cuanto a sus decisiones políticas pero en este tema tanto como los bulos sobre su supuesta homosexualidad, son trolas tan grandes como el planeta tierra, toda esa mierda es lo que la izquierda tiene en la mente, ellos se dicen si nosotros que somos los buenos hacemos lo que hacemos, la derecha que es la mala, mínimo tienen que hacer el doble.

Y quien sabe quizá ese vómito de vídeo se haya elaborado para contrarestar el expediente Royuela.


----------



## LetalFantasy (24 Abr 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> El vídeo pone expired, no se puede ver por tanto, pero vamos conozco bien a monjas y similares, estuve en un convento 6 años y se perfectamente que eso que dices es una calumnia bestial, a Rajoy tambien lo conozco y os puedo decir que es el político más honrado que haya existido en toda la democracia española, se le podrá culpar de lo que sea en cuanto a sus decisiones políticas pero en este tema tanto como los bulos sobre su supuesta homosexualidad, son trolas tan grandes como el planeta tierra, toda esa mierda es lo que la izquierda tiene en la mente, ellos se dicen si nosotros que somos los buenos hacemos lo que hacemos, la derecha que es la mala, mínimo tienen que hacer el doble.
> 
> Y quien sabe quizá ese vómito de vídeo se haya elaborado para contrarestar el expediente Royuela.



Expiró la URL, os dejo el perfil público de la chica, tiene todo en abierto. 

Laura Trinidad Del Río Santana


----------



## LetalFantasy (24 Abr 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> El vídeo pone expired, no se puede ver por tanto, pero vamos conozco bien a monjas y similares, estuve en un convento 6 años y se perfectamente que eso que dices es una calumnia bestial,* a Rajoy tambien lo conozco y os puedo decir que es el político más honrado que haya existido en toda la democracia española, *se le podrá culpar de lo que sea en cuanto a sus decisiones políticas pero en este tema tanto como los bulos sobre su supuesta homosexualidad, son trolas tan grandes como el planeta tierra, toda esa mierda es lo que la izquierda tiene en la mente, ellos se dicen si nosotros que somos los buenos hacemos lo que hacemos, la derecha que es la mala, mínimo tienen que hacer el doble.
> 
> Y quien sabe quizá ese vómito de vídeo se haya elaborado para contrarestar el expediente Royuela.



Ostras, jajaja, sí es una hermanita de la caridad, que lo santifiquen. ¿Enumeramos los casos de corrupción en su partido durante su presidencia? ¿Estás diciendo que no participó ni estaba enterado de nada? Lo que nos faltaba por leer.


----------



## Bimmer (24 Abr 2020)

Me alegra ver que el hilo no ha caído en el olvido, menos mal, tengo muchos mensajes por leer por lo que es probable que me repita y que haya gente que no se ha enterado o si se ha enterado no haya caído en la gravedad del asunto pero : Tras las muertes del timovirus alias coronavirus, no se estaban realizando autopsias, repito, NO SE ESTABAN REALIZANDO AUTOPSIAS :

Comienzan las autopsias a fallecidos por covid: por qué no se hacían y qué aportarán

Las mafias de las cloacas del Estado lo han tenido a huevo para cometer asesinatos ya sea por encargo o por conflictos personales.


----------



## Peritta (24 Abr 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> que no saquen tantos putos videos cada dia coño, que no me da tiempo a verlos y acaban rayandome.



Sí, y en muchos dan información repetida.

Sin embargo está viniendo muy bien para darle difusión. Además, sigue habiendo mucha información por publicar. Y como publiquen cotilleos e intimidades de jueces y señorones -que también salen en los papeles del Mena- fijo que tendrían más visitas que el Sálvame de Luxe ése.

No se preocupe si se pierde algún vídeo. Ahí está la página.



CesareLombroso dijo:


> dicen que es hijo de esteban tabarra.... el de la ong viejos intolerantes contra jovenes patriotas.



Ni sé quién es el Esteban Ibarra, ni tampoco sé muy bien quién es el de la cara aostiable, pero van vacas contra corderos a que no ha vuelto a mencionar el epediente Royuela.



Debunker dijo:


> El vídeo pone expired, no se puede ver por tanto, pero vamos conozco bien a monjas y similares, estuve en un convento 6 años....



Yo a ése le tengo en el ignore. Ése y alguno que ha venido por aquí hablando de judíos o de las niñas de Alcáçer, o de cualquier otra cosa, lo único que quieren es distraer, desviar el foco de atención y que se hable de otro tema.
De lo de las niñas de Alcaçer no tengo ni puta idea, cada vez que he intentado leer algo me he encontrado un panfleto politizado y se me han quitado las ganas de leer más. Entonces no había ocurrido lo del 11-M y yo no conocía el Burbuja ¿eh?.

Pero lo que quieren éstos es que no hablemos del Mena, de las fiscalías, de amaños en los juzgados, de peritos judiciales que no tienen fiabilidad ni para preguntarles la hora, de pruebas más falsas que la estantería del ahorcado







_________________
Antes se habló del Teniente General Gutierrez Mellado, que si no tenía prestigio entre los militares y tal. Pero tenía entendido que durante la guerra éste pasaba gente de un lado para el otro y creo que tuvo que cruzar a nado el Alfambra o no sé qué río en invierno porque le perseguían los rojos. Luego güevos con diéresis sí debió demostrar y éso entre los militares siempre atrae simpatías.
No, no todas debían ser caras largas las que le ponían a éste el resto de militares.

Sí, era o fue de los espías y lógicamente aquellos a los que les habría visto con el culo al aire no le mirarían con buenos ojos. Pero el resto de los militares y la plebe en general, o por lo menos yo, no le mirábamos con malos ojos y más cuando abrió el Proyecto Hombre aquél, que a algunos ayudó a salir de la heroína, que tantos estragos hiciera en las familias.

Además me ha parecido leer por ahí que quien ordena darle matarile fueron altas instancias de la PSOE y no me ha parecido leer cuánto cobraron por ello y si fue cuando Mena o cuando el ex-fiscal Villarejo. Tengo que hurgar por la página de Royuela.

Lo que yo quería decir es que bien podría haber ido en alguna candidatura electoral, como cuando Felipe Gonzalez fichó a Baltasar Garzón, pues hubiera capturado muchos votos y hubiera sido competencia.
También podría haber sido una exigencia de los de la ETA, ya que antaño había conversaciones en Argel y por ahí, y si el Gutierrez Mellado era de los militares de inteligencia puede que supiera lo que no interesaba que se divugase.

Tal vez por ahí vayan los tiros.

Cuerpo a tierra señores.
_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (24 Abr 2020)

Tigershark dijo:


> Hace dos días en su twitter Jorge Negre denunció un mensaje privado que decía que tuviera cuidado que sabían donde vivian sus padres , creo que fue el motivo real por el que le dijera a los royuela que no seguía , después cuando vieron la cantidad de gente cabreada que se quitaba la sucripción creo se lo pensaron mejor , la verdad es que es una putada pero alguien tiene que correr el riesgo de contarlo , yo por ejmplo tengo un canal de historia de 3 mil y pico seguidores y he subido un video de la entrevista de Santi en radio ya , y ya tiene más de 10000 visitas , toca arrimar el hombro si queremos quitarnos esta mafia de encima.



Nos pasa algo anormal a todos, este tema es muy fácil solucionarlo, tan solo requiere organización y voluntad, propongo organizarnos en este hilo para una vez a la semana intentar hacer treding topic el Expediente Royuela, tan solo bastaría poner en un tweet un vídeo sobre el tema y el hashtag con el Expediente Royuela : #ExpedienteRoyuela.

Lo suyo sería hacerlo a diario pero dudo de que la gente se anime para hacerlo una vez a la semana...

Respecto a la amenaza a Javier Negre, basta con que denuncie al grupo de delitos telemáticos de la Guardia Civil, estos últimos deberían investigar las amenazas.


----------



## Lux Mundi (24 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> La Margarita Robles, entre otras cosas, tiene almacenados mas de cien millones de dolares americanos en varias cuentas de Panama, Venezuela y no se que otro sitio mas, segun la documentancion aportada en uno de los videos. En la lista tambien aparecia Felipe Gonzalez con su mujer.





Hostia puta, cien millones. Pues si esa tiene esa cantidad de dinero, como no serán los que están por encima de ella. 
Hablamos de pasta en paraísos fiscales, que cien millones son mucho para ser dinero negro.


----------



## Lux Mundi (24 Abr 2020)

Tigershark dijo:


> Algún comentario similar sobre la "dulce" Margarita he puesto yo tambien en Twitter , hay mucho tonto pepero y derechuzo incluso de VOX que dice que ella es diferente..., . son tontos hasta decir basta no me extraña que la izmierda haga de todo con ellos.
> 
> Y sí el expediente royuela interesa y vaya si interesa , pasa lo mismo que con el asesinato de las niñas de Alcácer , lo escabroso tira y mucho.




En este tema no se va a querer pringar ni uno. Por eso hasta los contrarios al PSOE dicen ahora alabanzas a la tipeja esta.


----------



## Lux Mundi (24 Abr 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Sí, y en muchos dan información repetida.
> 
> Sin embargo está viniendo muy bien para darle difusión. Además, sigue habiendo mucha información por publicar. Y como publiquen cotilleos e intimidades de jueces y señorones -que también salen en los papeles del Mena- fijo que tendrían más visitas que el Sálvame de Luxe ése.
> 
> ...





¿Que se supone que indican las flechas en la estantería del ahorcado italiano?. Se ven a los payasos de la tele y a El País. ¿Algo más significativo que me estoy perdiendo?. A este se lo cargaron fijo.


----------



## Tigershark (24 Abr 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> En este tema no se va a querer pringar ni uno. Por eso hasta los contrarios al PSOE dicen ahora alabanzas a la tipeja esta.



La unica esperanza es que Jorge Negre , Seguí y compañia son periodistas muy cercanos a Vox , de ahi a que abascal saque el expediente royuela en el congreso hay un paso.


----------



## Uritorco (24 Abr 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Hostia puta, cien millones. Pues si esa tiene esa cantidad de dinero, como no serán los que están por encima de ella.
> Hablamos de pasta en paraísos fiscales, que cien millones son mucho para ser dinero negro.



Las millonarias cuentas en Maracaibo, Panama y Toronto de la Margarita Robles, Gonzalez, Belloch, Bermejo, Jimenez de Parga, Mena, etc, puedes verlas en este video, que iran complementando y ampliando en otras entregas, pues parece que tenian fondos guardados por medio planeta. Recordemos que la Margarita y el Belloch fueron los organizadores de toda la trama de espionaje del Expediente.


----------



## Tigershark (24 Abr 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Nos pasa algo anormal a todos, este tema es muy fácil solucionarlo, tan solo requiere organización y voluntad, propongo organizarnos en este hilo para una vez a la semana intentar hacer treding topic el Expediente Royuela, tan solo bastaría poner en un tweet un vídeo sobre el tema y el hashtag con el Expediente Royuela : #ExpedienteRoyuela.
> 
> Lo suyo sería hacerlo a diario pero dudo de que la gente se anime para hacerlo una vez a la semana...
> 
> Respecto a la amenaza a Javier Negre, basta con que denuncie al grupo de delitos telemáticos de la Guardia Civil, estos últimos deberían investigar las amenazas.



Me parece bien aunque no somos muchos para llegar al treding topic ese pero se intentará, tb seria buena idea meter mensajes en noticias random hablando del expediente y los demas apoyar con las manitas para poner el comentario arriba.


----------



## Lux Mundi (24 Abr 2020)

Tigershark dijo:


> La unica esperanza es que Jorge Negre , Seguí y compañia son periodistas muy cercanos a Vox , de ahi a que abascal saque el expediente royuela en el congreso hay un paso.





Me sorprende la fe que tienen algunos en VOX, como si este partido fuera la solución a todo. Cualquier político o partido están cogidos por los mismos amos, actores de diverso papel que obedecen a los mismos. Si algunos esperan que VOX haga algo, que esperen sentados. Es otr opartido cortafuegos creado para calmar las voces de indignados y darles la zanahoria a los burros, así los de esa ideología tienen "esperanza" con un partido "distinto". VOX no hará una mierda, ningún político hará una mierda. Son de hecho, todos las misma mierda.


----------



## Lux Mundi (24 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Las millonarias cuentas en Maracaibo, Panama y Toronto de la Margarita Robles, Gonzalez, Belloch, Bermejo, Jimenez de Parga, Mena, etc, puedes verlas en este video, que iran complementando y ampliando en otras entregas, pues parece que tenian fondos guardados por medio planeta. Recordemos que la Margarita y el Belloch fueron los organizadores de toda la trama de espionaje del Expediente.





A Belloch (Baal-och) se le nombra mucho en esta trama. Bueno, en tiempos de Felipe llegó a ser el super ministro...también hablan de Zaragoza en el expediente Royuela, ciudad de este tío. Leí hace ya que Zaragoza tiene una tradición masónica tremenda detrás. De hecho hay un centro de estudios Rosacruces, lo que parece toda una logia:


----------



## Tigershark (24 Abr 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Me sorprende la fe que tienen algunos en VOX, como si este partido fuera la solución a todo. Cualquier político o partido están cogidos por los mismos amos, actores de diverso papel que obedecen a los mismos. Si algunos esperan que VOX haga algo, que esperen sentados. Es otr opartido cortafuegos creado para calmar las voces de indignados y darles la zanahoria a los burros, así los de esa ideología tienen "esperanza" con un partido "distinto". VOX no hará una mierda, ningún político hará una mierda. Son de hecho, todos las misma mierda.



yo soy el primero que raja de vox es mas fui de los primeros y de los pocos en el foro que dijo que no eran de fiar y los considera un tapon para que la gente no vaya a opciones mejores , pero eso no quita que periodistas de su cuerda han querido sacar el expediente royuela ¿para que? pues eso sólo lo saben ellos.


----------



## Tigershark (24 Abr 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> A Belloch (Baal-och) se le nombra mucho en esta trama. Bueno, en tiempos de Felipe llegó a ser el super ministro...también hablan de Zaragoza en el expediente Royuela, ciudad de este tío. Leí hace ya que Zaragoza tiene una tradición masónica tremenda detrás. De hecho hay un centro de estudios Rosacruces, lo que parece toda una logia:



Es típico de Zaragoza su judería.


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Abr 2020)

Luto en la judicatura de la Región por la muerte de José María Luzón, ex teniente fiscal del Supremo

muerto el que condeno al psoe en su dia


----------



## Peritta (25 Abr 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Que se supone que indican las flechas en la estantería del ahorcado italiano?. Se ven a los payasos de la tele y a El País. ¿Algo más significativo que me estoy perdiendo?. A este se lo cargaron fijo.



Joer, pues publiqué la foto precisamente porque tenía flechitas. No debe ser usté un buen observador ni con flechas indicativas.

En fin, al perro y al cochino una vez el camino y como usté y yo ni somos perros ni somos cochinos, nos tienen que explicar dos veces el camino.
Señor las flechas indican objetos que se hubieran caído de la estantería a pocos espasmos agónicos que hubiera hecho el _ahorcao con mucho cuidao_.

Y como ésta tiene que haber docenas de crímenes-chapuza esperando que alguien haga chistes y le saque cantares a los jueces y a los fiscales, a los peritos y a los detectives.


____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (25 Abr 2020)

Como todos los sabados, hoy hay con el Arconte Expediente Royuela en directo a las nueve y media.


----------



## Tigershark (25 Abr 2020)

Hoy entrevistan a Abascal en el programa Estado de Alarma , imaginaos que le preguntan sobre el Expediente Royuela.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (25 Abr 2020)

Ahora en directo:

*Expediente Royuela con El Arconte en Directo Novedades




































*


----------



## Concursante (25 Abr 2020)

Up


----------



## Peritta (26 Abr 2020)

No upeéis a lo tonto coño y decid algo con vuestras propias palabras. Al fin y al cabo ésto es un foro y venimos a piarla. Curraros un poquito las postas, que crímenes, latrocinios y canalladas hay para cansar a un perro chico. 
Decid algo e inspiraréis a los demás, daréis ideas, o alguien mejorará las vuestras, en fin, que muchas cabezas piensan más que una sola. 

Y que alguien haga de abogado del diablo y lo cuestione todo -con argumentos, no con soplapolleces de CM avinagrao escapao del ignore- porque yo no puedo. A mí lo que me ha convencido es el volumen de la cosa. 

Si los de la prensa no bajan a la arena a hablar del asunto ésto va a matar a la prensa como la conocemos ahora, incluído el ABC, que chapan los comentarios cuando les interesa. ¿Y la gente sigue entrando a comentarles otras noticias en lugar de cambiar de medio de información?. Me creo que al final tendrán que pagar para que les comentemos algo o entremos si quiera a leer.
¿Ha probado don Santiago a llevarles la cosa al Rusia Today?. Mira que por quitarse de un plumazo a todo el PSOE los comunistas éstos son capaces de publicarlo.

Aunque no sé si será contraproducente, puede que lo que se gane en difusión se pierda en credibilidad ya que en el Rusia Today ése leí que el nivel del mar no subía porque el fondo se hundía y compensaba el aumento del volumen del agua por el deshielo del kambio klimátikos. Total que si el Expediente Royuela lo presenta el Rusia Today puede que se convierta en el Caso Mena, pero lo más probable es que muchos se lo tomen a cachondeo como si fuera una frikada más y ni entrarán a informarse ni a mirar por el telescopio de Galileo.

Eppur si muove.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (27 Abr 2020)

¿Ha hablado don Santiago con Amedo o con Dominguez?.

Mira que el Amedo escribe mu bien (muchos policías lo hacen, supongo que será la práctica que da el hacer tantos informes a lo largo de su vida laboral) y fijo que nos iba a dar más juego que un crupier si le da por escribir por aquí, o al Arconte por entrevistarle el sábado junto a Santiago Royuela.

También y por asentar precedentes históricos de mafias estatales o para-estatales, se podría ir a preguntar al Barrionevo o al Vera, si es que están escocidos por haberse comido aquél marrón y les da por hablar. Pero me parece que el Amedo tiene menos pelos en la lengua que éstos dos y -seguro- mejor fondo.
Salvó al Segundo Marei de morir asesinado por equivocación, como el sargento Ruiz salvó a uno de los novios de la hija de mena.

Presuntamente ¿eh?, tò mu presuntamente suseñoría. A mí no me va a empurar usté por difundir bulos. En todo caso por difundir _presuntos bulos_.
Y si son presuntos ya no serán tan bulos caramba.

Quiero decir que si es por el ministro, o secretario de estado o subdelegado del gobierno, que no sé quién sería entonces la superioridad a la que llamaría Amedo cuando fue al lugar donde tenían secuestrado al Segundo Marei y vio que se habían equivocado de secuestrado, le entierran en cal viva.

Total que algo de buen fondo, además de unos güevos mu gordos, tiene que tener este hombre para incumplir la _obediencia debida_ y desobedecer una orden notoriamente criminal.
Y es que cuando la cosa es ilegal y notoriamente criminal no existe el principio de "obediencia debida" en el que se escudaban los nazis -y los sicarios en general- porque en los crímenes ni existe cadena de mando ni oficialidad que valga. Que no se escuden en el Estado o en la administración porque éso desaparece cuando hay delito.

¿Qué dice la vieja?, que qué callao se lo tenían ¿no?.

Pues éso mismo. ¿A ver por qué?.
_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (27 Abr 2020)

______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (28 Abr 2020)

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (28 Abr 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ______________
> FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.



Interesante video, toda la retahila de dirigentes socialistas con sus millonarias cuentas en el extranjero, desde Mugica Herzog hasta Josep Borrell.


----------



## Peritta (28 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Interesante video, toda la retahila de dirigentes socialistas con sus millonarias cuentas en el extranjero, desde Mugica Herzog hasta Josep Borrell.



Esos datos de cuentas y empresas ficticas, que no son mas que testaferros virtuales, deben de ser el resultado de las investigaciones de don Alberto y sus contactos en la banca internacional, en las administraciones de otros países, entre los detectives economicos, etc. Muchos de esos datos serán públicos aunque la mayoría no los sepamos buscar. No sé, lo mismo hasta tiene amigos en la DEA o en la INTERPOL, el caso es que me parece a mí que esos datos no aparecen en los papeles del Mena.
Desmiéntame por tanto si estoy en un error pues no he hecho mas que asomarme, así por encima, a la web de don Santiago

y cierra España.

Perdón por no haberme resistido al chiste fácil pero nunca entendí qué quería decir la exclamación ¡Santiago y cierra España!, pero como los jóvenes no agarren este toro por los cuernos y limpien las fiscalías y las comisarías, los juzgados y los laboratorios de peritajes. Pero también la educación y la reconviertan en enseñanza, que en éso consiste la cosa coño. Ya cometerán los jóvenes y las siguientes generaciones sus propios errores. No quieran inculcarles los nuestros.

Y la Sanidad, y las Obras Públicas, Fomento creo que se llama ahora, y Hacienda coño. Que agarren los jóvenes ese ministerio y que no dejen ni un contable que haya contado los dineros de la prostitución y de la droga dentro del PIB ése.

Mayormente por hacer las cuentas a ojo.

¿A ver para qué queremos esa clase de contables?. Nada, nada, una escoba y a llevarse por delante todas las pelusas que haya en ese ministerio. Y después de haber pasado una fregona con un poquito de lejía por si queda algún piojo o alguna bacteria, que empiecen a echar humo las calculadoras, pero para auditar a la administración, no a los particulares. Ésos luego.

Primero toca despiojarse.

Y presupuesto que no quede cuadrado a cero, presupuesto que presenta otro contable tras haber corrido el escalafón. Que corra, que corra el escalafón que éso es muy bueno para cualquier agrupación humana. Joder, si es que los gobiernos presentan los presupuestos ya con déficit de salida. ¿Qué clase de presupuesto es ése que ningún contable se atrevería a presentar a su jefe?.

Bueno, pues los aprueban en cortes solemnes.

Vaya, me he puesto a levitar y me he ido por las ramas. Lo que yo quería decir es que deberían empezar renovando a todo el Departamento de Asuntos Internos y hacerles depender no del Ministerio del Interior o del de Defensa como los del CNI, sino del Ministerio de Trabajo o de el de Obras Públicas.
El poder hay que trocearlo.

Aquí el último vídeo.



________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (29 Abr 2020)

Debo parrafada por aquí desde hace tiempo, pero meter todo lo que habría que decir en medio folio lleva su esfuerzo y su talento, que no sé si tengo. Lo que sí tengo es el síndrome del escritor perezoso y aquí estoy intentando hacer que el @calopez me pague por no escribir.

Si borras este hilo amadísimo Lidl-Cuñada (que éso es ser más que líder ¿eh?) haz el favor de cobrarles a quienes te lo exijan. Plata o plomo ¿no?. Pues tú pide plata y no seas gilipollas coño.
Pídeles mil euros como poco y me pagas a mí cien o doscientos. Y para la siguiente te sigo algún hilo que hable de los ERE de Andalucía o de los cachondeos de juicios que les han hecho. Bueno, cachondeo no, que los que tenemos cierta edad y conocimos al Pedro Pacheco ya sabemos como se las gasta la justicia, quiero decir la judicatura, la justicia es otra cosa. Presunto, "presunto cachondeo" voy a decir.


Sin embargo quería precisar algo de la posta anterior:

No, no son los jóvenes quienes tienen que agarrar este toro por los cuernos -bueno, varios toros si contamos a la Sanidad y a la Educación y tal- son los funcionarios jóvenes o los funcionarios nuevos. Desde el 11-M el pueblo no pinta nada, la batalla se va a dar en el interior de la administración, nosotros lo único que podemos hacer es animarles desde fuera.
Luego ya lo sabéis hermosos míos -tú también Romerales, no te escondas detrás de la pantalla de delitos telemáticos que si a alguien le van a dar matarile lo más probable es que te lo den primero a ti antes que a mí- id abriendo logia, catacumba o sindicato en la administración y no dejéis entrar a ningún masón.


___________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Peritta (29 Abr 2020)

Éste tiene chicha. 



__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (29 Abr 2020)

*EL SILENCIO DE LOS CORDEROS





*

Ahí, sí señor, el perito forense decidiendo si poner en el parte de defunción infarto o neumonía. Con tanta gente reunida supongo que acabarán votando.

Afortunadamente para los peritos forenses hoy día no hay que rellenar en el informe el apartado "causa de la muerte" y trabajo que sen ahorran. 
De todas formas termina siendo el informático o el administrativo quien rellena los datos y éso, al fin y a la postre, es lo que queda para la historia. 

Menos mal que se murió el Gabriel Moris y no ha visto en qué, para qué y en manos de quién, ha quedado su oficio.

Ascovergüenza también da este foro cabrones.
¿Y por aquí se presume de series de sentadillas, de horas de mancuernas y de gimnasio, y de barra de hierro en el maletero de la BMW?. 
Ya. Y el juego de cadenas para fantasmear.

No, a mí no me van a venir a partir las piernas ni a pegar dos tiros, para éso creo que hay que pedir la vez porque fijo que hay mucha gente delante y con ésto de la cuarentena seguro que tendrán mucho trabajo atrasado. Además a mi me silencian con cerrar este hilo. La mayoría de este foro no merece ni un minuto más de mi tiempo.


Pues ustedes mismos si permitís que los pistoleros de la Margarita Nelken o de alguna fiscalía, ya sea en Cataluña o en Andalucía, o pretorianos o patas-negra a las órdenes de un juez o de un subdelegado de algo, campeen a sus anchas, que vamos a tener campeadores hasta hartarnos.
Pues anda que no hay gente joven e inmigrante para reclutar por cualquier señor de la guerra o de la noche.

El Ministerio del Interior y el de Justicia son como agua y aceite (hasta que llegó Belloch y fue ministro de las dos cosas), como Hacienda y Obras Públicas, uno gasta y el otro ahorra. Pero el Sargento Ruiz y el policía Juan Manuel debían de llevar más de una década adscritos al ministerio de justicia sin que nadie los removiera de allí ni preguntara por ellos.
Y sin embargo al policía de pueblo, cuando ya se ha hecho al sitio y sabe quién es quién y de qué pata cojea cada cual, y a quién sí y a quién no le pueden perdonar una multa, lo cambian de destino para que no haga amigos ni sea vulnerable al soborno o al halago.

Lo dicho, por aquí somos más cabras que borregos, éso es propio de cabezas cuadradas continentales, de prusos y de rusos digo, Aquí, salvo los isleños -y si alguien les entiende que escriba un manual- somos peninsularillos y el llevar la contraria y hacer lo que nos da la gana nos va en la sangre.

Total que lo suyo es ponernos cabreros y no pastores coño.



Al lobo cuando está herido sus hermanos lo devoran. Y al hombre que está caído sus amigos lo abandonan. Vaya mundo en que he nacido. 

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (30 Abr 2020)

¿Qué pasa?, ¿os habéis enterado de que todo ésto es más falso que un taxista moruno y por éso no se asoma nadie por aquí?, ¿soy yo, como el cornudo, el último en enterarse y nadie me ha avisado?. Qué cabrones. 
No, si por la caligrafía a don Alberto no le veo yo muy suelto como para imitar la letra de Mena tan bien como para darle el pego a un calígrafo

bueno, a tres.

¿Es Santiago quien lo hace a deshoras de insomnio y por eso tiene ese aspecto tan cansado y está tolsantodía tomando café, o tienen un negro subcontratao que les escribe las notas según se las dictan?. 
Mira que ahora los negros son muy eficientes, que te copian las Las Meninas o Las Hilanderas en un dina4 y te crees que lo ha pintado Velazquez. Sí. Fijo que se han especializado y los hay que deben de ser auténticos figuras en su oficio, tanto como para escribirle una tesis doctoral cum-lude al más tonto

y que la cosa cuele.

Ná, que será éso. Las notas son muy breves y están estandarizadas y éso es más fácil de falsificar que una parrafada de medio folio o folio y medio. Y los sellos y los tampones de juzgado, en las notas de las 300 víctimas que aparecieron cuando la Presidenta del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña inició las pesquisas virtuales aquellas, son todavía más fáciles de falsificar caramba. 
Fijo que alguno de ustedes se ha pasado por los archivos judiciales y allí no ha encontrado ni el recuerdo de las diligencias aquellas tomadas en 2009 por la togasucia ésta.

¡Eh!, ¡eh!, no me miren así, que lo de togasucia no es ocurencia mía sino del Cándido Conde Pumpido y los andurriales por donde meten suseñorías las togas para mancharlas con el polvo del camino (sic).

¿Dónde irá el buey que no are?, pues éso, ¿dónde irán los jueces a hacer qué para echarse esos lamparones en las togas?, que ya dan vergüenza ajena coño. ¿A un congreso en Colombia a tener sexo con menores según dijo la Carmen Calvo en aquella francachela con Baltasar Garzón y el comisario Villerejo, y que éste grabó?

y que difundió luego el departamento de filtraciones supongo. 

Bendito País de Porteras.

Y vosotros ahí callaos como putas o cachondeándose por lo bajinis y yo aquí comiéndome owned tras owned tragándome notas manuscritas creadas por ordenador a base de inteligencia artificial de ésa. Fijo que los negros (remeros literarios en la jerga de este foro) hoy día tienen que estar informatizados.

Chungo lo van a tener los calígrafos de ahora en adelante.


Joer, qué vergüenza. 
Pero qué vergüenza de cara al extranjero si es que a éstos les diera por mirar para acá y ver algo más que las putas y el futbol, y qué vergüenza y qué risión de generación que vamos a ser en los libros de historia.

Bueno, yo menos, claro, que soy vejete y en este hilo estoy encontrando mi redención. 
Los demás si queréis podéis contarle vuestros pecados a un cura.

-Padre, me acuso de...
-Habla más bajito que hay micrófonos.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Uritorco (30 Abr 2020)




----------



## pereli67 (30 Abr 2020)

renko dijo:


> A pesar de mi amor por la verdad, ahora mismo pienso que contárselo seria como abrir una caja de Pandora de consecuencias imprevisibles y que solo causaría dolor y abrir heridas. Además lo más probable es que no se acabase haciendo justicia..... o que alguien se tomase la justicia por su mano y acabe la cosa muy mal.
> 
> En todo caso la justicia última la impartirá Dios y seguro que los culpables no quedarán impunes. A esta esperanza hay que apelar.
> 
> En un principio no voy a decir nada a los familiares.



buenas tardes siguesinvestigando royuela si quieres te ayudo


----------



## pereli67 (30 Abr 2020)

renko sigues investigando


----------



## Peritta (1 May 2020)

Concursante dijo:


> Cuando todo eso pase estaría bien que los royuela se organizasen para que se movilice gente en las redes, estaría bien por ejemplo hacer que el hastagh #ExpedienteRoyuela fuese TT en españa



No nos movemos en este triste foro nos vamos a mover por ahí donde censuran y banean. Trate, trate de abrir un hilo en la Forocoches o en la Tuiter y verá lo que le dura viva la cuenta. 
Parece que también ha abierto don Santiago un Facebook y una cuenta Change con 90 firmas. Lo vi en un video de 4 minutos que no he querido publicar por aquí por no rebajar el interés de los de la ex-presidenta del TSJC que está publicando ahora. 

También hizo un llamamiento para mandarles Tuiter a no sé qué organismo jurídico y al despacho de abogados Arbitrium ése que encargó la muerte del padre de la Eugenia Alegret Burgués, de los tres socios y del abogado. 
Mire a ver si conoce a alguno de los hijos, que en el parte que le envía el Ruiz al Mena de la misas de los difuntos aparecen nombres de deudos y familiares, y le escribe algo de más de 144 caracteres.

Usté mismo señor, que de pompero me parece que tiene muy poco. Fijo que tiene al menos otra cuenta con la que forea por aquí habitualmente y se nos ha abierto ésta para piarla desde una red TOR de ésas, ¿me equivoco?. Y como la cosa va lenta, pues no se suele conectar con ella y la pía poco por aquí. 
Y como usté los demás. 
Puede que sea esa la explicación de que nadie diga ná y sin embargo el hilo tenga casi 200 visitas por posta. 

Digo visitas, no lecturas ¿eh?, que yo tengo los pies en el suelo.

Y no sé por qué. Quienes debían de esconderse y ponerse pasamontañas para que no les reconozcan, o mantener un "perfil bajo" como aconsejaba don Mariano, deberían ser los malos y no los guardias coño. Estamos en un mundo al revés don Andrés. 

No señor, el Mena ya no está, _licenció_ a la tropa y los demás, a los que no se cargó por ser policías, serían más leales al policía Juan Manuel o al Pikoleto Ruiz que a él. Y éso si no están en otra banda de sicarios dirigida desde otro juzgado u otra fiscalía y al ex-fiscal no le harán ni puto caso. Me barrunto que éste ha dejado más enemigos que amigos y si no le dan matarile los propios masones por haber perdido los papeles, desaparecerá o se "morirá" de aquella manera como se murió el Paesa, el superespía español.

Y usté dispense la risa floja. 

Pero si hay solo 90 firmas en el Change.org ése me parece que no nos van a hacer ni puto caso, semos mu pocos. Saben que el manto de silencio es lo más eficaz. 
Niet, éste es un problema que han de solucionar los funcionarios (a despiojarse señores) a los de fuera ni nos van a mirar para que no se nos vea.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (1 May 2020)

Ultimo video. Para los que sigan pendientes de esta trama. Hay que seguir divulgandola las 24 horas.


----------



## Tigershark (1 May 2020)

Concursante dijo:


> Cuando todo eso pase estaría bien que los royuela se organizasen para que se movilice gente en las redes, estaría bien por ejemplo hacer que el hastagh #ExpedienteRoyuela fuese TT en españa



Yo cada vez que puedo cuelo el expediente royuela por twitter , el único que me retuitea es el propio Santiago Royuela ,parece que está bastante parado el tema.


PD:Estoy suscrito a este tema y desde hace dos o tres días no me llega ninguna notificación, a alguien mas le pasa.


----------



## Lux Mundi (1 May 2020)

A mi me da que por desgracia, este tema caerá en el olvido.


----------



## Peritta (1 May 2020)

Tigershark dijo:


> Yo cada vez que puedo cuelo el expediente royuela por twitter , el único que me retuitea es el propio Santiago Royuela ,parece que está bastante parado el tema.
> 
> PD:Estoy suscrito a este tema y desde hace dos o tres días no me llega ninguna notificación, a alguien mas le pasa.



Sí señor, ni un zanquiúse, ni un _a por ellos oe oe,_ ni un troll llevando la contraria ni ná de ná. Todos callaos como putas, como obedeciendo a una órden más que respondiendo a una consigna

Yo no sé cómo se suscribe uno a un tema. Sigo a cinco usuarios, y hay algún que otro usuario que me sigue a mí, pero el sistemilla nunca me ha informado de nada más, o no sé yo hacer que me informe, claro. Total que no uso las herramientillas para las relaciones sociales que tiene el foro, aunque haya quien haga pandilla y hasta puede que algunos se conozcan en persona.

A mí lo que me gusta es el anónimato pues te permite hablar con total libertad y sin que nadie te calle la boca diciendo que no hagas guasas con los calvos porque tu también eres calvo.

Como ve, el manto de silencio sobre el asunto y el ostracismo o la muerte civil a quienes les dé por piarla son tan eficaces o más que la muerte física. Y éso ahora y en tiempos de los griegos.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (2 May 2020)

pereli67 dijo:


> buenas tardes siguesinvestigando royuela si quieres te ayudo



Pues lo suyo sería averiguar qué acciones eran ésas que tenía el padre de la Mª Eugenia Alegret y qué fue de ellas. 
Por curiosidad, ná más. Por saber si además del móvil económico hay otras carambolas palaciegas que no vemos. 
¿Tan importantes eran esas acciones que no podían conseguirse con dinero pagando un justiprecio?

¿Quién hay detrás de Arbitrium?. ¿Son sicarios colombianos que subcontrataban los servicios de la fiscalía cuando tenían picos de trabajo y no daban a basto?, ¿mandilones bienpeinaos que no contratan estos servicios en el mercado negro de los bajos fondos?, ¿era también masón el padre de la jueza Alegret?.

Mira que desde lo de Prim el mayor peligro que corren los masones es estando al lado, supongo que haciendo sombra, de otros masones, pues menudos trabucazos que se descerrajan entre ellos. 



Lux Mundi dijo:


> A mi me da que por desgracia, este tema caerá en el olvido.



Niet, en el olvido de quien conozca el caso no creo don Timoteo. Lo que ocurrirá es que nadie admitirá conocer el asunto y no querrán que usté les explique ná salvo el gol del Tomelloso al Mollerusa, que ellos están mu bien con la pastilla azul aunque vengan a este foro a leerse el prospecto de la roja.

Sí, me he dado cuenta yo también ¿eh?, que el hilo tiene muchas visitas y no os encuentro cabrones, y mira que hurgo en la pantalla de los usuarios conectados. 

________________________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (2 May 2020)

No, no puedo tragarme este sapo, no tendría vergüenza torera después para criticar los ERE de Andalucía, los vertederos alegales que se derrumban en el País Vasco o los atorrantes puffos y latrocinios a cuenta de los test del coronavirus ése y todo su merchandaysing que estamos viendo delante de nuestras narices. 

Vaya, que el que alguien adulterase o falsificase la penicilina en otras épocas de mayor escasez me iba a parecer un pecadillo venial.



Me da asco que a ustedes no les dé asco el sentir las patitas del sapo palparles el gañote por dentro.

Tragarse un caso de pederastia después, o docena y media, o un centenar, o dos centenares, o mil y pico, es otro sapo que cabe por esas tragaderas tan anchas. 




Y ésto de las 300 víctimas descubiertas por la Mª Eugenia Alegret (La Beata) lo sabe desde el secretario del tribunal hasta la Mari Pili de documentación, que mientras tuvo las diligencias abiertas tenía que ser un secreto a voces en aquellas dependencias judiciales, amos no me jodas. Lógico pues que aparecieran clientes particulares con ganas de heredar.

En cualquier caso entiendo que la del zulo de la clínica Morín no sería la primera vez que Mena pierde los papeles. Mucho descuido es ese.

________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (2 May 2020)

Este también tiene chicha:



___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (2 May 2020)

Ya empieza:


----------



## Uritorco (3 May 2020)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Ya empieza:



Interesante video en el que muestran toda la lista de jerifaltes socialistas con sus multimillonarias cuentas en el extranjero. Un dinero procedente naturalmente de actividades ilicitas. La semana que viene aportaran mas informacion al respecto con nuevos nombres.


----------



## Peritta (3 May 2020)

El otro día fue 23 de Abril, para mí es especial porque era el cumpleaños de mi madre, que en paz descanse, pero en Cataluña es San Jordi que mató al dragón y se regalan rosas y libros. Y el paseíto mañanero por Las Ramblas debe de ser tan delicioso como un Domingo de Ramos en Sevilla o un paseíto por los patios cordobeses ahora con las cruces de Mayo.

En la meseta el día de San Jorge es el de Los Comuneros, es el día en que a los leoneses se les olvidan las ansias secesionistas pues es el día en que se manifiestan los rojeras en Villalar a favor de aquellos, ya ves tú, cuando los casposos y los carcas por mantener los privilegios de antaño eran los Comuneros y los renovadores los de Carlos I. 

Últimamente pienso que los rojeras contradicción que ven, contradicción que intentan cabalgar.

Sin embargo en Toaspaña es el día de don Quijote. Sí, y lo leen en el salon de actos del Palacio de Bellas Artes, antaño cheka hoy logia, e incluso habrá quien pague por leer los primeros párrafos, o los últimos. 
Bueno, paga por hacerse la foto, por pintarla, por figurar y por posturear, no por leer, claro. 

Pues éso, que con tanto guasape y tanto tuiter de menos de 144 caracteres no hay hoy día novela de caballería que pudiera echarse a la cara ningún don Quijote y por éso no se les ve campeando por ahí 

ni por aquí. 

En un triste foro anónimo.

Definitivamente a España ya no la conoce ni la madre que parió a Alfonso Guerra. 

España ha muerto. Escojan taifa si pueden, que estamos confinaos.

-¿Y en que _*zona*_ pasaste tu la guerra?. 

Los vejetes sabemos que nuestros vejetes decían "zona" y no bando. Aún queda algo, si no de sentido común, sí de memoria. Cuando hayamos muerto o nos haya derroído el Alzeimer nadie os contará estas cosas y podréis empezar la siguiente guerra. 

Ea, paciencia y resignación para los que sobreviváis.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (3 May 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Interesante video en el que muestran toda la lista de jerifaltes socialistas con sus multimillonarias cuentas en el extranjero. Un dinero procedente naturalmente de actividades ilicitas. La semana que viene aportaran mas informacion al respecto con nuevos nombres.



¿interesante? no, demoledor, una mafia criminal corrupta hasta las trancas nos gobierna, desde la judicatura, poder legislativo, político, de medios etc. toda esa inteligencia y poder solo para llenar sus bolsillos con cantidades de vértigo, si todos esos poderes se hubieran utilizado para el bien de España seríamos un país top, hdlgp y nos vemos obligados a suplicar justicia cuando es el mínimo derecho aún en una dictadura, con esta gente no valen súplicas. Debería existir cadena perpetua hasta el último suspiro de estas bestias inmundas, cuando pienso que la Robles tiene un pedazo sueldazo y una imagen impoluta, me llevan los demonios, y que decir del Borrell de ministro de exteriores de la UE , es para llorar.

España no puede brillar como se merece con esta calaña , ¿como podemos consentir este crimen?


----------



## Peritta (3 May 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> ...
> España no puede brillar como se merece con esta calaña , ¿como podemos consentir este crimen?



España ha muerto señor. Saltó por los aires en un piso de Leganés, no el 11-M sino unos días después. Ahí fue cuando la administración dio un golpe de estado contra el pueblo y se quedó con el poder. 

Con todo. 

El poder no es como el dinero, el poder no se comparte.

-¡Ar!.

Y de aquellos polvos estos lodos. 

El que los siguientes lodos sean bandas de sicarios dirigidas por forenses, que les den cobertura pericial y funciCharos que den cambiazos en los archivos, en lugar de por fiscales o jueces, que anda que no emiten papeles los tontos éstos -y encima los pierden- ya que así pasarían más desapercibidas por estar en el ajo menos gente, es un barrunto que tengo yo que soy mu mal pensao 

y aún así me quedo corto.
___________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (3 May 2020)

Que sepáis hermosos míos que la vida está hecha de desengaños



Y quien dice el tuerto éste dice el Jimenez Losantos (yo era más del Alejo García y del Ramón Pi en otra época y éste me parecía un poquito majadero y algo ignorantón) o el propio Luis del Pino, que ya estará hecho un vejete sesteador y dormilón y cualquiera, a su edad, se pone a investigar.

Niet, éste es asunto para jóvenes. Está todo pringado y pringa todo, desde los ayuntamientos a las escuelas, desde la guardia civil a los juzgados de lo administrativo, desde la intendencia de los hospitales hasta la inspección técnica de vehículos. Sois los que tenéis entre 25 y 35 años quienes debéis de limpiar la administración, pero toda

o en su defecto desmantelarla.

Y sobre todo no dejéis que cojan a vuestros hermanos pequeños, a la siguiente generación, como carne de cañón.



Y si para limpiar el Ministerio del Interior hay que traerse una brigadilla de policías uzbekos (que no conozcan a nadie) para ponerlos en asuntos internos, pues habrá que hacerlo caramba, aunque haya que usar el alfabeto cirílico para entenderse con ellos.
No esperéis ayuda de la siguiente generación porque estamos pringados o no tendremos ni puta idea, o seremos unos putos langostas como el Pocholo Martinez Bordiú ése, que ya empieza a entrar en la edad.

Es que está en juego el que ésto sea un estado fallido o no. No te digo ná. Es que es la España que le habrá de quedar a vuestros hijos, ...con la deuda que desde el pasado les dejamos, claro, lo que está en el envite.

Pero si no vais a tener hijos, ...entonces no he dicho nada.

Kamarada.
___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperaza.


----------



## Peritta (3 May 2020)

Este tiene chicha -aunque no nombres- de la que tanto gusta en este Bendito País de Porteras. 

Bueno, y en los demás también.




Mucho vicio es lo que hay. No es Soros, es Calígula, ... bueno, Incitatus, el que nos está gobernando. 
__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (4 May 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Este tiene chicha -aunque no nombres- de la que tanto gusta en este Bendito País de Porteras.
> 
> Bueno, y en los demás también.
> 
> ...



¿Que video era? Pues ya no aparece.


----------



## Peritta (4 May 2020)

Anda coñe, pues es verdad, lo han borrado. Pero no se haga cocos, éso ha sido don Alberto, que le dijo a don Santiago que no sacara cotilleos y éste, por aquello de refrescar el tema, sacó unas notas en las que el Mena le encargaba al Ruiz que siguieran a un magistrado y éste al cabo de unos diítas (también hay notas diciendo sin novedad) se metió en un piso (donde seis travestis tenían el cuartel general) y tras morrearse en el portal con uno estuvo 70 minutos. Hay la nota de otro encuentro y la nota en la que Mena suspende el seguimiento pues no le hace falta saber más.

También siguen a la mujer del magistrado y le encuentran un amante y resulta que es un personaje conocido.
Don Santiago nos esconde la dirección de los pisos y los nombres de los personajes y los de sus amantes. Pero dice que tiene muchas más notas como éstas y que su padre no le da acceso a la información.

Luego si han borrado el vídeo fijo que ha sido a instancias de don Alberto.




-¿Y tú por qué eres juez muchacho?.
-Porque aprobé una oposición.

Pues éso mismo.
___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (4 May 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> España ha muerto señor. Saltó por los aires en un piso de Leganés, no el 11-M sino unos días después. Ahí fue cuando la administración dio un golpe de estado contra el pueblo y se quedó con el poder.
> 
> Con todo.
> 
> ...




Por experiencia, no me lo ha contado nadie, España saltó por los aíres el mismo día que el PSOE consiguió el gobierno de España, al final del gobierno de FG España era corrupción dura y pura, BOE, Filesa-Malesa, Roldán, Renfe, Cruz Roja, Gal, Ministerio de Interior, Fondos reservados, los Guerra,s, Vera, Paesa etc. etc. pero eso era la punta del iceberg, detrás de estos casos, no era solo el dinero que se robaba, sino las tramas criminales que sustentaban todo ese latrocinio, aparte de la creación de tramas corruptas y al mismo tiempo, el PSOE colocó a los suyos en los puestos de importancia que controlaban el sistema, desde rectores y profesores universitarios a profesores de primaria, ejército, inteligencia (de ahí lo del 11-M) GC, altos mando de la PN, judicatura principalmente, medios etc. y aquí seguimos presos de una mafia y no parece que tenga solución. Un país no puede aspirar a ser libre y próspero cuando es gobernado por una mafia criminal.

Hasta en tiempos tan duros como los que estamos sufriendo, estos hdp siguen robando, todos los días sale un escándalo de las compras que ha hecho el gobierno de material sanitario, ayer denunciaban la compra de bastoncillos de algodón para tomar muestras de pacientes para hacerles test, pagados a 4,3 € por bastoncillo supuestamente a China, como si en España no hiciéramos bastoncillos de algodón, algo tan primitivo y fácil de fabricar, un millón de bastoncillos a 4,3 € cada uno, cuando no llegan a costar ni 0,50 céntimos y comprado a una empresa que no tenía ni dirección, ni cif , ni ná de ná y asi publicado en el BOE , vamos que solo en esta compra se han metido en el bolsillo por lo menos 3,5 millones , hoy ABC denuncia una compra gorda fraudulenta, te dejo el enlace, y con la que está cayendo, el tremendo dolor que está sufriendo la población tanto a nivel sanitario como económico, estos hijos de la gran puta, siguen robando, y la población agazapada sin decir esta boca es mía, es algo que yo no logro entender. 

El segundo gran proveedor del Gobierno está vinculado a los «papeles de Panamá»


----------



## Peritta (4 May 2020)

Este es recientito y aquí sí da nombres. Bueno, no los da él sino que salen en los papeles, claro. Pero los papeles no son caligrafía de Mena sino comunicaciones oficiales de las averiguaciones que la Mª Eugenia Alegret y su fiscal general (fiscala generala es una patada al diccionario que antes nos hacía gracia por la ceporrez de la cosa, hoy día es un cassus-belli para las mitad de la población. Así nos va) hacían sobre la banda del Sargento Ruiz, y cita a algunos estaban en el talego en el 2009, supongo que en preventivos, por el robo del contenedor de cocaína (¿te avisan los de la DEA que dejes correr el señuelo y vas tú y lo asaltas?, jua, jua, jua, ya hay que ser ansioso y ceporro, ya), pero otros deben de ser policías y peritos de la científica.



No, si cuando fueron los del laboratorio de la TEDAX quienes analizaron con agua y acetona las muestras del 11-M y no los de la policía científica, ya empecé yo a sospechar, ya.

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (4 May 2020)

El ultimo subido. Melchor Miralles otro "periodista de investigacion" que se echa para atras.


----------



## CesareLombroso (5 May 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El ultimo subido. Melchor Miralles otro "periodista de investigacion" que se echa para atras.



Malechor miralles le llaman. Nunca fue trigo limpio y hoy lo demuestra.


----------



## Uritorco (5 May 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Malechor miralles le llaman. Nunca fue trigo limpio y hoy lo demuestra.



Fue la "mano derecha" de Pedro J. Ramirez, quien, ademas de mason, es conocido por su famoso video sexual que le grabaron con camara oculta haciendo cosas inconfesables con una mujer negra. Por cierto, la esposa de Miralles es prima del abogado Jesus Ortiz Betes, miembro del patronato de la Fundacion Hispano Judia, por lo que esta gente no es de fiar...


----------



## Peritta (5 May 2020)

¿El Melchor Miralles es el que "a penas arañó la cáscara del huevo" (sic) en el caso 11-M aquél, don @Tarúguez?. ¿Está usté ahí, o ya nos ha abandonao don Wenceslao igual que nos han abandonao los mejores teclados que un día poblaban Burbuja?.
¿Sigue apostando usté don @Tarúguez por la autoría externa del 11-M, o ya es de la opinión de don Josemari y, como yo, opina usté que los asesinos no están en desiertos lejanos ni en montañas mu remotas?.





¿Siempre tiene que haber un cuñao judío por ahí don @Uritorco al que echarle la culpa de algo?.

No, no sea pelma, no nos meta por aquí aliens ni frikadas variadas, que además de aburrirnos le van a restar credibilidad al hilo, haga el favor. Que bastante nos ha dado la murga usté con el mismo temita unas páginas más atrás. Como otros nos la han dado con las niñas de Alcaçer, el Aspirino (espiri-man o algo así) y hasta las Torres Gemelas han salido en este hilo de los papeles del Mena.
Lo que hayan dicho los trolls que tengo en el ignore no lo sé, ni le voy a preguntar.

Todo éso, a cualquiera que no tenga a la mitad de los pelmas en el ignore, desanima a los más curiosos y pocos lectores creo que vayan a pasar de la segunda página, como para leerse tres mil postas.

Buena cura de humildad pues.
Miau va a tener este hilo 200 visitas por posta, ya me gustaría a mí monamí. Si somos 20 personas en este foro las que estamos pendientes de este asunto, creo que ya estamos todos contados. Joer, si una vez hasta pedí zanquiúses por ver cuántos éramos y me dieron tres o cuatro, que don @Incorrezcto se acordará.

No señor, esas visitas son nuestras, de los 20 o 30 que somos. Que cada vez que publicas y corriges errores sintácticos, ortográficos o tipográficos, o incluyes una frase que se te había quedado en el tintero, saltas el contador de visitas, y si cambias de página releyendo a éste o al otro, o buscando una posta, también haces saltar el contador de visitas muchas veces. Total que a poco que hurgues por aquí le haces un montón de visitas al hilo y por éso nos parece que hay mucha gente enganchada al tema.

Y luego no.

Y es que va a dar igual que reanuden la temporada de fúrbol-soccer como que no, este asunto pasa desapercibido en este foro, no te digo ná en la calle y con la gente hablando de Ronaldos y Ronaldiños correteando por nuestros prados.


___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## zonacero (5 May 2020)

No me olvido de los Royuela, de hecho estoy denunciando en RRSS y pasando los jugosos PDF con las millonarias cuentas en Panamá, Canadá o Venezuela. Como vamos a ser intervenidos si o si, y tocarán pensiones y sueldos de los funci, será perfecto que el personal conozca qué clase de gobierno tuvimos y tenemos.

Saludos


----------



## Mollow The Phoney (5 May 2020)

zonacero dijo:


> Como vamos a ser intervenidos si o si, y tocarán pensiones y sueldos de los funci, será perfecto que el personal conozca qué clase de gobierno tuvimos y tenemos.



Si a alguien le diera por enviar esta información a todos los medios europeos posibles... o incluso a ciertas embajadas...


----------



## Incorrezto (5 May 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Miau va a tener este hilo 200 visitas por posta, ya me gustaría a mí monamí. Si somos 20 personas en este foro las que estamos pendientes de este asunto, creo que ya estamos todos contados. Joer, si una vez hasta pedí zanquiúses por ver cuántos éramos y me dieron tres o cuatro, que don @Incorrezcto se acordará.



pues la verdad es que mis visitas son sólo para leer, y cada vez más en diagonal, tus posts.

ya dije cuando nos creíamos libres que en vez de señalar el bosque os centrárais en un árbol concreto.


----------



## Peritta (5 May 2020)

Incorrezcto dijo:


> pues la verdad es que mis visitas son sólo para leer, y cada vez más en diagonal, tus posts.
> 
> ya dije cuando nos creíamos libres que en vez de señalar el bosque os centrárais en un árbol concreto.



Pues muchas gracias. Uno escribe para que le lean y por ello estoy condenado a decir algo en cada posta, espero no haber repetido mucho los chistes. Ahora, sin la partida en el bar o la parada del autobus, la fuente que era la inventiva popular se me ha secado.

Usté no sé, pero yo sí me siento más o menos libre señor. Por lo menos para decir lo que me parece en un sitio donde me dejen hablar. Otra cosa es que no se me oiga por los alaridos de ¡Gooooool! o todos se pongan a mirar a las _melafo_ de aquí al lado y no me hagan ni puto caso, pero yo ya he dicho lo que tenía que decir, quedo en paz con mi conciencia de Cassandra y que se joda quien no lo haya leído.

Si escribiera por desahogarme escribiría poesía.

Quienes parecen no ser tan libres, ni para mirar por el telescopio de Galileo, son los de los medios de comunicación incluído el tuerto ése de la tele que parece haber desilusionado al Santiago Royuela. Tampoco se deben de sentir muy libres los jueces y todo el tinglado tribunalístico ya que andan pidiendo la independencia del poder judicial.

Miedo me da.

Y más con lo que estoy leyendo.

Bueno, le comentaré los videos si no los abre y echaré alguna parrafada de mi cuenta sobre lo que más me llame la atención. E intentaré hacer de abogado del diablo cada vez que pueda pero voy a abandonar este foro dentro de 70 postas.
Es que, comparado con éste, los demás hilos que se abren por aquí -casi diría compulsivamente- tienen una temática kawaii.
De niños chicos vaya, a ver si empieza el colegio pronto.



Me temo don Incorrezto que vamos de cabeza (es por donde primero se pudre el pescado) hacia un estado fallido.



PD.- Semos mu pocos don Incorrezto hasta para tumbar un árbol. Lo que hacemos es señalar al bosque a ver si éste quiere deshacerse de las unidades más defectuosas o si a los leñadores-funcionarios les da por ir a podar o a desmochar unos cuántos,

que para escoger tienen.

Pero si los leñadores son del 4º turno, pues apaga y vámonos, el último que profane las tumbas de los demás.

Allah ahkbar.
__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## TheIsLight (5 May 2020)

Hola a todos,

la verdad es que siempre he estado en muchos sitios de lector, en la sombra. Pero ya va siendo hora de ir dando la cara, ya que “_Lo único que necesita el mal para triunfar es que los hombres buenos no hagan nada_” ― Edmund Burke

¡El expediente Royuela es sorprendente! ¡Tenemos parte de las cloacas del estado! Llevo una semana desde que me enteré, leyendo el hilo, viendo algunos documentos y videos, y está clarisimo que es verdadero, y que los tentáculos del mal son muy grandes y están aún más extendidos de lo que pensaba. Nos quedan pocos años para ser Venezuela 2.

Sobre lo de las notas, por los incrédulos de los foros, os puedo decir por mi trabajo, que los jueces y magistrados de esta época, son unos auténticos analfabetos digitales, por lo que nunca jamás harían nada en formato electrónico.

Aunque las "eliminaciones físicas" son más jugosas, hay que ir sacando información de donde se pueda. Por ejemplo:

Del documento "Acuerdos entre el fiscal Carlos Jiménez Villarejo y el ministro Juan Alberto Belloch (12)", sacamos un nombre (que me sonaba de algo) y un pago:







Viendo datos de sus empresas:







Como no sonarme ese nombre, ya que fue la mayor estafa en Murcia (hasta ese momento, y se ve que los del PP no querían quedarse atrás y fueron superándola, pero eso ya es otra historia...). No pasó ni 2 meses en la cárcel por facturas falsas por importe de 4200 millones de pesetas:







fuente: ABC MADRID 02-07-1992 página 42 - Archivo ABC

Y el caso se fue desinflando poco a poco:

_La exitosa historia de este hombre, un 'self-made man' a la murciana, recibió un duro golpe en junio de 1992, cuando fue detenido por la Guardia Civil acusado del que hasta ese momento era el mayor fraude fiscal conocido en la Región: 4.200 millones de pesetas supuestamente defraudados al fisco mediante la emisión de facturas falsas de IVA. Un asunto que lo llevó a permanecer dos meses en la cárcel, hasta que quedó libre bajo fianza.

Con el paso del tiempo y la labor de su equipo de abogados y asesores fiscales, coordinados por el letrado José Pardo Geijo, el caso fue desinflándose progresivamente. *Ni siquiera llegó a celebrarse un juicio como tal, ya que la sentencia se dictó por conformidad:* una pequeña condena de arresto y una multa de 500 millones de pesetas. Fue el negocio más rentable de Francisco Torralba_

fuente: Un 'self-made man' a la murciana

*Si de cada nombre y pago se tira, es probable que de muchos se puedan sacar figuras recurrentes por territorio*: secretarios judiciales, abogados, jueces, fiscales, etc, cercando a los corruptos. Eso si, se necesita distribuir el trabajo, porque visto lo visto, estamos solos en esto. Se irá añadiendo el ciudadano de a pié, pero ya está. No esperemos a muchos más.

En algún comentario anterior, alguien sugirió varias herramientas informáticas para organizar la trama que tenían buena pinta, a ver si podemos ir juntando descubrimientos y uniendo piezas, y a ver si podemos por lo menos identificar a las ovejas negras de la sociedad.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (5 May 2020)

La mitad de las muertes en cinco países europeos se han producido en residencias

El 57% de los fallecidos por "COVID" son en residencias. ¿Nadie se ha llegado a plantear que la crisis del Covid esté siendo en realidad un Expediente Royuela a escala mundial?


----------



## Peritta (5 May 2020)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> La mitad de las muertes en cinco países europeos se han producido en residencias
> 
> El 57% de los fallecidos por "COVID" son en residencias. ¿Nadie se ha llegado a plantear que la crisis del Covid esté siendo en realidad un Expediente Royuela a escala mundial?



Mire, le mando a este hilo -por no mandarle al ignore- y por allí seguimos la conversación si le peta. 
Algo rarísimo pasa con las defunciones oficiales en España este año 2020

De momento estamos con una fiscalía y unos juzgados, no sabemos si hay más, pero los de Kassinoss.net no han registrado ninguna apuesta en contra. 




TheIsLight dijo:


> Sobre lo de las notas, por los incrédulos de los foros, os puedo decir por mi trabajo, que los jueces y magistrados de esta época, son unos auténticos analfabetos digitales, por lo que nunca jamás harían nada en formato electrónico.



Inapelapla señor. Inapelapla (es un catalanismo adoptado de buen grado por la jerga de este foro). He ahí otra razón de peso para usar notas en mano. 

Además las comunicaciones internas que hay en la administración quedan registradas automáticamente en tres o cuatro sitios. 

Guapo CSI sobre el Torralba éste. Ha blanqueado 4.200 millones de pesetas y la cosa le ha costado 500, mas siete milloncillos para no sé quién, apuntados ahí, a mano, en una libretilla.

No sé cuántos de esos 4.200 millones en facturas falsas serían suyos y cuántos serián de los constructores del pelotazo, de la trata de blancas, de los traficantes de drogas, de los tratantes de armas o de los funcionarios de la administración, concejales de urbanismo incluídos, pero 3.700 millones de pesetas son, ...ná, 22 millones de euros más o menos, eso no es ni el 3% del 3 per çent o como se escriba en catalán.

Joer qué tiempos aquellos en los que nos manejábamos en pesetas. 

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (6 May 2020)

Esta es la siguiente entrega del caso Mª Eugenia Alegret



Le resumo don @Incorrezcto pero todavía queda alguna entrega más:

El padre de don Santiago tenía denunciado o querellado o como se diga al Fiscal Mena desde el 2006 por el crimen de su otro hijo y el de un amigo de éste a patadas en una comisaría y no sé qué otras maldades más. La cosa tiene que ir por el Tribunal Supremo ya que el Mena es una aforado de ésos. Don Alberto debió de montar una bien gorda y debió de ser entonces cuando publicó un libro colorao que repartía por los juzgados cada vez que iba por allí.
Puede pedírselo también usté don @TheIsLight que aún tendrá algún ejemplar por ahí y seguro que se lo manda, o éso dijo en otro vídeo.

Total que si aquello no era un secreto a voces en los juzgados, lo sería a gritos, y en lugar de seguir con la causa adelante, lo que implicaba someterse a pruebas caligráficas y a la catarata de documentación que le caería paencima al Mena y a unos cuántos más, paralizaron la cosa jubilando al Mena, que pasaba así a dejar de estar aforado y entoncesn el asunto ya no iba por el Tribunal Supremo, de modo que se inhibían o sobreseían la cosa, y que si don Alberto quería peces que se mojara el culo y presentara denuncia o querella por tribunal ordinario y tal.

Total que a Estrasburgo no podían ir hasta no agotar todas las vías jurídicas españolas que le ponían otra vez en la casilla de salida. Don Alberto llegó a hablar hasta con el Rey que se lo quitó de encima diciéndole que escribiera a nosecuántìsmos juzgados, y éste no solo lo hizo sino que además se puso en contacto a través de anónimos documentados, y luego en persona, con la nueva presidente del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña que inició unas pesquisas documentales.
Entonces descubre que hay expedientes que faltan y que se llevó el Mena por la kara, quiero decir sin firmar el recibido ni nada, pero el jefe del archivo se acuerda de que se llevó unos 30, entre ellos el del hijo asesinado del señor Royuela.
Pero también se descubren más notas manuscritas de Mena autoinculpándole de prevaricaciones y amaños en los juzgados y las 300 nuevas víctimas que se añadían a las 800 que presentaba don Alberto gracias a la documentación capturada del zulo de la clínica Morín.

La Mª Eugenia ésta ordena la averiguación oficial del paradero de distintas personas, "colaboradores" y adscritos a tribunales catalanes entre 1996 y 2006 y sabemos que algunos son guardias civiles en la cárcel por el robo del contenedor de la cocaína en el puerto de Barcelona, y supongo que también habría forenses, peritos y policías.

La nueva Fiscal General de cataluña, Mº Teresa Comte Massachs se pone en contacto con el Carlos Divar, hoy día fallecido y entonces Presidente del Consejo General del poder Judicial de Madrid diciéndole lo que la Mª Eugenia le estaba pidiendo.
El Carlos Divar, bueno, sus funcicharos, encuentran 20 notas manuscritas de Mena, pero sin contenido autoinculpatorio como sí lo tenían las notas encontradas en la fiscalía de Cataluña.
Todo ésto son comunicados administrativos oficiales, con su número de registro y todo y que si al Tiotuerto (no es por ofender, es que se me van los nombres) le da por mover su periodístico culo puede ir al archivo a pedir copia.
Se conoce que don Santiago está dolido con el periodista ése porque dijo que todo ésto son elucubraciones.

Ante éstas pesquisas Mena se pone en contacto con el juez Ignacio García Porrero, que saldrá en el siguiente vídeo y al que Mena enmarronará como hizo con Conde Pumpido o con Martín Pallín, pero éso para el siguiente vídeo.

Sí, ya sé que me he extendido más de la cuenta don Incorrezto y que éstas cosas ya las sabrá usté, pero no es el único que lee mesié y todos sabemos que enseñar al que no sabe es una obra de caridad.

Si estoy equivocado corregidme por favor.




Esta es un vídeo de agradecimiento a los suscriptores y al Arconte y a algún Youtuber o periódico alternativo de ésos que se ha hecho eco de la noticia. También dice que ha encontrado casi más apoyo y tal entre ex-podemitas y rojeras más o menos rebotaos, que entre fachorros.



Oiga, que lo mismo me pasa a mí, que con tò lo facha que soy resulta que tengo más amigos rojeras que fachorros.

Será que semos escasos o mu pocos. Especie en peligro de extinción.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Peritta (6 May 2020)

Ahora mismo on-line. Acaba de empezar



_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## cagabandurrias (6 May 2020)

El canal de Youtube de Santiago Royuela está a punto de llegar a los 10.000 suscriptores.


----------



## Conde Duckula (7 May 2020)

Llevo todo el día pensando una cosa.
A primera hoja oí la noticia de que Inés Arrimadas había cambiado el sentido del voto para la ampliación del confinamiento en el último momento.
Siendo como es, el suicidio del partido.
La pregunta es. ¿Tendrá que ver con este tema? ¿Puede haber recibido la vista del "negociador" de turno?

Algo así como la conversación entre el mafioso y el boxeador en pulfiction


----------



## Uritorco (7 May 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Llevo todo el día pensando una cosa.
> A primera hoja oí la noticia de que Inés Arrimadas había cambiado el sentido del voto para la ampliación del confinamiento en el último momento.
> Siendo como es, el suicidio del partido.
> La pregunta es. ¿Tendrá que ver con este tema? ¿Puede haber recibido la vista del "negociador" de turno?
> ...



Ines Arrimadas ha sido invitada al Club Bilderberg, por lo que sus vinculos masonicos son mas que probables, como sí lo son los de Albert Rivera. Entendiendo esta realidad es comprensible su actitud de ultima hora. No necesita recibir la visita de ningun "negociador", sino simplemente acatar la disciplina que se le impone desde las logias, como hacen todos los politicos en lo fundamental.


----------



## Uritorco (7 May 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Ahora mismo on-line. Acaba de empezar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me alegro por la entrevista, sobre todo por el tema a tratar, el poder de la masoneria, aunque en mi parecer particular el invitado no era mas que un aficionado a estos temas. En cualquier caso se agradece.


----------



## Play_91 (7 May 2020)

Todo ésto saldrá a la luz pero a su debido tiempo.


----------



## Peritta (7 May 2020)

Ya dijo él que era un aficionado caramba. Al principio ha estado el hombre muy mal, sin saber explicarse, pero luego, cuando ha leído y ha presentado a ésos de la "Escuela de Frankfurt" se soltó y vimos que estaba puesto en el tema.

Ahora me he enterado yo de qué son los askenazis. Supongo que los judíos etíopes también tendrán otro nombre aunque sean algo más tostaíllos y no los haya mencionado este señor.

Dispènsusté por que no lo descarto, la realidad tiene la mala leche de superar a cualquier ficción por disparatada que sea y lo mismo me tengo que comer mis palabras, pero es que cuando oigo la palabra judío saco la pistola como hacía el Millan-Astray cuando oía la palabra cultura, y me pongo en prevengan frente a lo que me vengan a contar.

En cualquier caso la división parece estar entre adoradores de Dios y adoradores de "Prometeo" y para éso no hace falta ser askenazi ni ná, que éso debe de ser anterior al judaísmo, sino simplemente soberbio, zamparse la manzana o fumarse las flores del árbol prohibido de la Ciencia del Bien y del Mal digo, que entonces se sentirá uno como Dios y podrá enviar a los hombres padecimientos y calamidades, o darles el secreto de los superconductores

que tanto da, ya que uno es como Dios.

Yo tenía entendido que los antecedentes de las logias masónicas eran los gremios medievales donde solo se enseñaban los secretos del oficio a los aprendices más espabilados y de ahí le viene a la cosa el secretismo y la iluminación (o especialización) a los iniciados (espabilados), que estas agrupaciones humanas tomaron fuerza en los primeros burgos o ciudades y estaban en oposición frente al poder feudal.
Y reyes y nobles se los atraerían a sus dominios a base de fueros si es que no había dineros.

Les aseguro yo a nuestros burbujeros más izquierdistas que en la edad media los rojos eran los burgueses.

El gremio de la construcción sería el más prospero, el más cohesionado y el más numeroso y de ahí el compás, la escuadra y la plomada en su simbología.


Perez Galdós algo nos cuenta de las logias a primeros del XIX y pone a su segundo personaje de los Episodios Nacionales lidiando con ellas entre que se fueran los franceses y viniera Fernándo VII. El Deseado, ya ves tú la puntería que tenemos los espaniards para escoger líderes y gobernantes. 

Probablemente fueran aquellas logias, que uno abría o cerraba como le daba la gana pues no había entonces organismo que homologara ná y uno caía en la _obediencia_ francesa o escocesa según quienes acudieran a ella, las precursoras de los partidos políticos y sindicatos que habría más tarde andando el siglo. Pero, como ahora, me creo que eran reuniones de señorones más o menos poderosos que se hacían y se devolvían favores unos a otros.

Lo de conquistar y gobernar el mundo es cosa reciente.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Sdenka (7 May 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> La nueva Fiscal General de cataluña, Mº Teresa Comte Massachs se pone en contacto con el Carlos Divar, hoy día fallecido y entonces Presidente del Consejo General del poder Judicial de Madrid diciéndole lo que la Mª Eugenia le estaba pidiendo.
> El Carlos Divar, bueno, sus funcicharos, encuentran 20 notas manuscritas de Mena, pero sin contenido autoinculpatorio como sí lo tenían las notas encontradas en la fiscalía de Cataluña.



Yo había entendido que tras abrir las diligencias, Alegret le pide a Compte el 16 de julio de 2009 que busque los documentos manuscritos (Página 1 de este pdf). Que es Compte, no Dívar, quien los encuentra en la Fiscalía del TSJC. Y que el mismo día que Compte envía los 20 documentos a Alegret, el 17 de agosto de 2009, escribe también a Dívar para ponerle al corriente (páginas 2 y 3 de este pdf).

Por otro lado, encontré el recurso de casación mencionado en la nota de las páginas 46 a 48 de este pdf. Lo dejo por aquí:

Los amaños de Margarita Robles y el fiscal Carlos Jiménez Villarejo – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

STS 414-1998, 5 de Mayo de 1998


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 May 2020)

Todo indica otro liquidao, el enemigo numero 1 del psoe, acusado de “torturas” a delincuentes
literales, hoy miembros de la pzoe y su mafia

Muere por coronavirus el excomisario franquista Billy el Niño


----------



## Peritta (7 May 2020)

Aquí otro calentito y vaya si empringa el Mena al Ignacio Sanchez García-Porrero. Pobre hombre. Bueno, se empringa él solo por gilipollas y por "amistad", lo pongo entre comillas porque no creo que el Mena se hubiera arriesgado a hacer lo mismo por él.
Pero por la carta que le escribe el Mena deduzco que este hombre era vulnerable al halago.

No sé si lo seguirá siendo.

(*) Aquí la carta, pero no me manejo mu bien con los .pdf. La tienen en el anterior video de la serie, en el minuto 15:18

Total que en Julio, cuando está la mitad de la plantilla de vacaciones, asalta el García-Porrero el archivo general de los juzgados de Cataluña escudándose en que la MªEugenia ésta le había mandado por allí a averiguar, y se lleva tres cajas de documentos "olvidados" por Mena en su despacho y trasladados allí con posterioridad.

Luego entiendo que la jubilación de Mena debió de ser muy precipitada y que este hombre no tiene que ser tan meticuloso como yo me imaginaba.
Menudo tuercebotas.

Total que al García-Porrero le pillan todos los caballitos del tiovivo, el coche de bomberos, el camión de la basura y hasta el carrito de los helados.



Continuará..






si Dios quiere.
________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 May 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Aquí otro calentito y vaya si empringa el Mena al Ignacio Sanchez García-Porrero. Pobre hombre. Bueno, se empringa él solo por gilipollas y por "amistad", lo pongo entre comillas porque no creo que el Mena se hubiera arriesgado a hacer lo mismo por él.
> Pero por la carta que le escribe el Mena deduzco que este hombre era vulnerable al halago.
> 
> No sé si lo seguirá siendo.
> ...




Los psicopatas puros como todo indica es el sujeto son muy malos planificando cosas, su sentimiento de prepotencia es tan fuerte que nunca
preeven las acciones que puedan acarrearles y si a eso añades que este tio tenia controlado absolutamente todo lo “legal” mas cosas que ni sabemos...

de verdad, tener en una clinica y no en algun bunker o chalet franco a nombre de quien fuera y en una camara secreta bajo alguna piscina toda esa documentacion, es propia de mortadelo y filemon.

No creo que la autentica mafia italiana tenga un solo archivo en papel de alguno de sus “trabajitos” pero tambien podria ser...

gracias a eso tenemos acceso a este caso.

Aprovecho para saludar a Don Alberto, brazo en alto y con camisa azul.


----------



## Sdenka (8 May 2020)

Casi todas las cartas mostradas en el video de ayer, estaban ya subidas a la sección de documentación de la web. Pero la última, mostrada en el minuto 21:14, no la había visto y es inquietante. Esa mujer, fue denunciada por la Presidenta por criticar en una web a la Justicia de Cataluña el 3 de octubre 2008. Uno de los magistrados a los que criticaba en esa web, era precisamente el del Juzgado de Instrucción 21.

Según vemos en el video, un año después, la Presidenta solicita copia de la comparecencia efectuada por esta mujer en relación al citado Magistrado, documentación que el Secretario le remite el 14 de octubre de 2009. Ni una semana después, el 20 de octubre, la Fiscal Marta Abelló Roma, presenta demanda de incapacidad contra esta señora. Y tres días después, el 23 de octubre, se suspenden cautelarmente las diligencias abiertas por la Presidenta en relación al Expediente Royuela. (Página 6).

Hace siete años aún seguía luchando para tener un juicio justo. No sé cómo acabó su historia al final.


----------



## Peritta (8 May 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> de verdad, tener en una clinica y no en algun bunker o chalet franco a nombre de quien fuera y en una camara secreta bajo alguna piscina toda esa documentacion, es propia de mortadelo y filemon.



Es un escondite como cualquier otro y no levanta sospechas si va uno para allá con cierta frecuencia. No solo contendría documentación de crímenes sino de seguimientos y extorsiones. Sabrá qué periodista es jugador, qué magistrado es rarito sexualmente, qué político es drogaíto, quien le pega a la mujer, etc. De éso don Alberto no informa y es mu riguroso, tanto que hasta debió de ser él quien mandara borrar el otro vídeo a don Santiago, y éso que ni daba nombres ni lugares ni nada. Pero me barrunto que en los juzgados _de provincias_ se tienen que conocer todos y a pocas referencias que dé don Santiago cualquiera que trabaje por allí, ya sea segurata o bedel y vea el vídeo, sabrá de quién se trata.

Bendito País de Porteras.

Total que en el Ministerio de Judicatura (no me atrevo a llamarlo justicia) las cosas, como se ve, funcionan a base de favores personales entre funcionarios. Oiga, igual que pasa con las bandas mafiosas, que no se pagan entre sí con dinero -que también- sino con favores.

Pedro Pacheco, hermoso mío: ojalá la justicia española, incluída la catalana, fuera solo un cachondeo.



Sdenka dijo:


> Casi todas las cartas mostradas en el video de ayer, estaban ya subidas a la sección de documentación de la web. Pero la última, mostrada en el minuto 21:14, no la había visto y es inquietante. Esa mujer, fue denunciada por la Presidenta por criticar en una web a la Justicia de Cataluña el 3 de octubre 2008. Uno de los magistrados a los que criticaba en esa web, era precisamente el del Juzgado de Instrucción 21.
> 
> Según vemos en el video, un año después, la Presidenta solicita copia de la comparecencia efectuada por esta mujer en relación al citado Magistrado, documentación que el Secretario le remite el 14 de octubre de 2009. Ni una semana después, el 20 de octubre, la Fiscal Marta Abelló Roma, presenta demanda de incapacidad contra esta señora. Y tres días después, el 23 de octubre, se suspenden cautelarmente las diligencias abiertas por la Presidenta en relación al Expediente Royuela. (Página 6).
> 
> Hace siete años aún seguía luchando para tener un juicio justo. No sé cómo acabó su historia al final.



Muchas gracias por los enlaces. Ya me parecía a mí que la Teresa Tipitítipitesa Compte i Massachs era un submarino que tenía la Mª Eugenia Alegret en su Tribunal Superior... y la torpedeaba. Jua, jua, jua menudo Puerto de Arrebatacapas. Bueno, y Arrebatavidas, que es peor.
Es ella la que pone sobre aviso al Consejo General del Poder Judicial de Madrid y al juez García-Porrero, no me apaño con los .pdf y no sabría publicar aquí las cartas que manda. Y las que manda al Jefe de Archivos siempre son:

-¡Eh!, ¡eh!, que no es cosa mía lo que te pido ¿eh?, son cosas de la Mº Eugenia ésta, que ha recibido unos anónimos y tal.

¿De cuándo acá una Fiscal General tiene que darle explicaciones al tío de archivos por mu jefe que sea?.

Éso sí, el que avisa a la política ésa -joer, se me van los nombres y no me apaño con los .pdf para buscar, encontrar y publicar por aquí la comunicación oficial- es el jefe de archivos, que aún no tengo muy claro si es un funcionario imparcial o es de los malos. Pero las notas que manda a la Teresa Tipitítipitesa, no a la Mª Eugenia Alegret que es la que manda, diciendo que faltan expedientes en su archivo y que se los ha llevado el Mena son de Septiembre del 2007.

Miau. ¿Cuándo toman posesión del cargo esos tres?. ¿Son comunicados rutinarios del Jefe de Archivos a la nueva fiscala que toma posesión diciéndole que no tiene el archivo completo, o es él el que acaba de tomar posesión del puesto, hace inventario, ve que faltan expedientes y le pide a la fiscala siguiente que le pida los expedientes al anterior fiscal?.

Insisto en que el Mena éste es muy descuidao.

Bueno, voy a seguir hurgando en los .pdf que aún no he acabado de digerir.
No sé qué clase de estómago al cromo-vanadio tienen en los juzgados para tragarse esos sapos.
_______________________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## zonacero (8 May 2020)

TheIsLight dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> la verdad es que siempre he estado en muchos sitios de lector, en la sombra. Pero ya va siendo hora de ir dando la cara, ya que “_Lo único que necesita el mal para triunfar es que los hombres buenos no hagan nada_” ― Edmund Burke
> 
> ...



También está Luis Fernando de Sacyr
Luis Fernando del Rivero Asensio (Murcia, 1949) es un ingeniero de caminos, canales y puertos. Fue presidente del grupo Sacyr Vallehermos

¿podemos entender entonces que las corruptelas del PP murciano eran autorizadas por el PSOE que miraba a otro lado a cambio de millones?


----------



## Peritta (8 May 2020)

zonacero dijo:


> También está Luis Fernando de Sacyr
> Luis Fernando del Rivero Asensio (Murcia, 1949) es un ingeniero de caminos, canales y puertos. Fue presidente del grupo Sacyr Vallehermos
> 
> ¿podemos entender entonces que las corruptelas del PP murciano eran autorizadas por el PSOE que miraba a otro lado a cambio de millones?



¿El Fernando del Rivero ése está entre los muertos mataos, o sólo le compraba facturas falsas al otro?.

Explíquesustè mesié porque con tantos nombres y tanta gente por ahí metida uno no sabe dónde está el troll ni a quién echarle de comer. En cualquier caso muchas gracias por subir esta burbujilla a la superficie. Ya somos dos.

Mire, los sicarios trabajan por dinero y si quiere que la cosa parezca un accidente tendrá que contratar a sicarios más caros y que ofrezcan alguna garantía policial, pericial, judicial o periodística y que vengan bien recomendaos.
Total que si alguien de la Pepé quería contratar sus servicios se pondría en contacto a traves de algún despacho de abogados de ésos sin que los de la Pesoe tuvieran que dar aprobación ninguna caramba.

-Porque yo comía de dos en dos y callabas -le dijo el ciego al lazarillo cuando comían uvas a la orilla del Tormes.

Total que si los de la Pepé están callaos como puertas, no descarte usté que en otra fiscalía, juzgado o negociado tuvieran banda propia.

No sabemos qué fuerza tenían los despachos de abogados para poner al Mena a funcionar, ni si éste averiguaba quién había detrás de cada encarguito aunque puede que haya otro zulo por ahí con más información por capturar y nos saque de dudas si es que mantenía también correspondencia manuscrita con quienes le encargaban las cosas.


A ver si puede El Arconte, o don Santiago, traer al Amedo al canal Youtube y que opine de todo ésto un poquillo que verás cómo nos echamos unas risas




por no llorar.
_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (8 May 2020)

Este también tiene chicha, más que los demás. Menudo circo monta la MªEugenia Alegret, con razón quería el Mena matarla o secuestrarle a un hijo o algo. Y éstos son papeles oficiales de comparecencias con abogados.

La secretaria personal de la MªEugenia la compra Mena por 18.000€, jua, jua, jua. Y encima agarrao. Menuda joya.

Joder con los funcionarios, como para darle la espalda a alguien bajando unas escaleras.



¿De qué es de lo que presume la Administración?, ¿de eficacia?, ¿de inmediatez?. No, si todos sabemos que las cosas de palacio van despacio.
No señor, de lo que presume ultimamente La Administración es de, así como suena, transparencia. Ya ves tú.

Dime de qué presumes y te haremos unas guasas.


Sí, sí. Tú fíate de la Guardia Civil y no corras.
___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza-


----------



## Sdenka (9 May 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Éso sí, el que avisa a la política ésa -joer, se me van los nombres y no me apaño con los .pdf para buscar, encontrar y publicar por aquí la comunicación oficial- es el jefe de archivos, que aún no tengo muy claro si es un funcionario imparcial o es de los malos. Pero las notas que manda a la Teresa Tipitítipitesa, no a la Mª Eugenia Alegret que es la que manda, diciendo que faltan expedientes en su archivo y que se los ha llevado el Mena son de Septiembre del 2007.
> 
> Miau. ¿Cuándo toman posesión del cargo esos tres?. ¿Son comunicados rutinarios del Jefe de Archivos a la nueva fiscala que toma posesión diciéndole que no tiene el archivo completo, o es él el que acaba de tomar posesión del puesto, hace inventario, ve que faltan expedientes y le pide a la fiscala siguiente que le pida los expedientes al anterior fiscal?.



El que pone en conocimiento de la Consellera de Justicia la propuesta de sanción al Magistrado de Instrucción, es el Secretario (P.28). Creo que te refieres a eso.

Por otro lado, cuando el Jefe del Archivo dice que faltan expedientes, lo hace en respuesta a un requerimiento de la Fiscal Jefe, donde ésta le pide el expediente de Javier Royuela (*P.13). A lo que él responde que falta el expediente y el resguardo de petición. Pero que recuerda perfectamente cómo ese y otra treintena de expedientes fueron entregados personalmente a Mena en un intervalo de fechas no superior a una semana (*P.18). La petición de retirada del expediente de Javier es de Mayo de 2006. (*P.3)

A continuación, la Fiscal Jefe le pide al Jefe del Archivo que averigüe a quién corresponden los 30 expedientes entregados a Mena y no devueltos (*P.23) y que además identifique todos los expedientes que falten del archivo y en su interior conste una petición de retirada de Mena (*P.31). Finalmente, en respuesta, el Jefe del Archivo envía a la Fiscal Jefe los nombres de 28 expedientes (*P.4 a P.32). Y que yo sepa, ya no existe más correspondencia entre ellos colgada en la web. Corregidme si me equivoco por favor.

* Actuaciones de la presidenta del TSJC y la Fiscal Jefe contra la banda organizada de Mena Álvarez en el año 2009 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

* El fiscal José María Mena Álvarez no devolvió expedientes de fiscalía al archivo general – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


----------



## Play_91 (9 May 2020)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Hoy a las 21:30



A ver si sale todo ésto a la luz junto con todo el tema de la pederastia que también está el tema que arde.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (9 May 2020)




----------



## Peritta (10 May 2020)

Está visto que los borregos no solo admiten perros que les pastoreen sino que también tragan sin rechistar con que haya lobos con patente de corso que se los coman. 
Lo que no podíamos imaginarnos es que los mismos perros que pastorean son los que hacen ese oficio.

¿A ver pá qué cojones nos hacen falta los pastores entonces?. 

-No, no grites Pedro, que no hace falta que digas que viene el lobo que ya lo tenemos en plantilla.

Joder cómo me está desilusionando este foro. Dais asquito por omisión ¿eh?. Igual que la prensa. Parece que admitís que desde una fiscalía o cargo administrativo similar, un borrego le dé matarile a los demás borregos más o menos selectivamente

o al azar como cuando el 11-M. 

No, si parece que también tienen papeles del 11-M. Lógico, aquello, la resolución del caso digo, fue una chapuza de lo más grosera, y normal que hayan quedado flecos y rebabas en el sitio más inopinado. En TAFESA había un cobertizo.

Lo que pasa es que no han querido sacar los papeles de este otro asunto por no mezclar las cosas, supongo que entonces el Mena no estaría de mero-mero en Cataluña ni en ningún sitio y no tendría nada que ver. Pero si le daba por espiar a tirios y a troyanos, es posible que se enterara de algo y lo guardara allí donde el doctor Morín, que tó puè ser. 

Luego entonces ésto corroboraría mis siniestros presagios de que hay más bandas de sicarios por ahí desatadas, amparadas y espoleadas desde la superioridad o la oficialidad administrativa y de las que aún no tenemos ni puta idea. 

Pero ya saben ustedes que cualquier situación mala siempre es susceptible de empeorar. 



Ea. Buenas noches. Que duerman bien.
Si pueden.
______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (11 May 2020)

De lo poco que conozco, este abogado es el que más cojones tiene con diferencia :





Defiende a sus clientes de empresas usureras como Cofidis que se dedican a amenazar y extorsionar a la gente que contratan sus servicios, también raja mucho contra los bancos como el BBVA, y os preguntaréis para qué dejo esto por aquí, pues lo comparto porque el abogado es de Barcelona y se está dedicando a dar muy por culo al sector financiero, en Barcelona, el patio particular de Mena, no me extrañaría nada que algún día reciba un "toque" o tenga un "accidente", os recomiendo seguir su canal, sube buenos vídeos y estoy seguro de que si varios le hablamos del Expediente Royuela, se anime a hacer un vídeo y por qué no a defender a los Royuela.

Peritta, entiendo tu frustración respecto al foro, en mi caso he abandonado este hilo por la desmotivación que me ha causado ver la reacción de la masa respecto a esto del coronavirus, primero de ingeniería social, se causa alarma, se mete miedo, luego se dice la verdad la cual es que no es para tanto y que es una "simple" gripe (La OMS estima que la gripe provoca 650.000 muertes anuales en el mundo) pero la masa con el miedo en el cuerpo pide y quiere más miedo, se lo ponen en bandeja a la élite la cual a través de los mass media da lo que le pide el rebaño y así de sencillo van a implantar el gobierno único mundial (Agenda 2030).


----------



## Peritta (12 May 2020)

Joer, he tenido que bucear hasta a décima página para reflotar esta burbujilla. Menuda marquesina de gilipolleces kawaií que debe de ser ahora el Principal. Guapo, guapo se tiene que estar quedando el foro, ya te digo. Y perdiendo usuarios de día en día @calopez.

En el programa del Arconte salen 60 citaciones oficiales, con su número de registro y todo. Todo sea que la Moneypenny de archivos no haya dado un cambiazo y ahora vaya usté a saber qué dicen los papeles que tienen esos números, que lo mismo son accidentes de tráfico.

FunciCharos dice la jerga de este foro con cierto menosprecio. Ya.
Ya sus lo he dicho muchas veces hermosos míos, ya: nunca ha sido buena táctica despreciar a un enemigo.
Anda que no tienen que tener peligro las pelofrito ésas. Joer, si lo vemos en cualquier hospital coño, que manda más la señorita del ordenador de la puerta que el médico-jefe por muchos cum-laude y muchos títulos de medicine-man que tenga.

Una Moneypenny en una centralita telefónica hace correr como pollos sin cabeza a una brigadilla de 007 mu listos y con muchos idiomas, que lo vimos cuando el 11-M. Amos no jodan.

Bueno, aquí está el siguiente



__________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (13 May 2020)

Este acaba la trama de la Mª Eugenia Alegret Busquets, tiene un día y no llega a las 2.000 visualizaciones. Dais asco cabrones*. Tres o cuatro son mías y éso que no escribo por allí. Lo que no sé es si cuando paras la imagen y vuelves a arrancar al cabo de un par de horas cuenta como otra visualización más, o a lo mejor hay que llegar hasta el final para que el Youtube cuente la cosa como visualización.



Supongo que hará un resumen en una siguiente entrega porque en este video acaba hablando de él, que le coincidió en una época mu depresiva y mu chunga estando en la cárcel y con su padre envenenado y se despista. A punto ha estado de llorar -o lo habrá cortado- pero ha tenido entereza.

Buena cosa sería que se escribiese un guión.
Don Alberto es que se enciende y se cabrea y no le puede seguir ni el micrófono, mejor que hable poco. También podrían decir "cambio" o algo así para que el sistemilla no se colapse.





(*) Sabed que la nada también da asco a Dios pues la nada es inestable y a poco rato que esté aparece una partícula y su antipartícula a pintarla por ahí ya que es un estado más estable (al ser más común) que la nada a secas.
Vamos, que os va a pasar el mundo por encima y no váis a ser capaces ni de balar como las cabras.

El silencio de los corderos.

This is not Espain que se nos ha muerto.

Allah ahkbar.
__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (15 May 2020)

Joer, y éstos no solo son nuestros jueces sino los jueces de los jueces, que el pescado acaba pudriéndose por la cabeza.

Total que se deja convencer por Royuela, a base de muchos anónimos, mucho tiempo y una catarata de argumentación y documentación inapelable ¿y en un ratillo la convence de lo contrario un encantador de serpientes ya jubilado?.
Joer.
Pues éste es el nivel Maribel. No me extraña nada que la Coro Cillán se diera a la bebida y que el juez del Olmo no se atreviera ni a preguntar por los trenes.

¿No le pareció raro a la MªEugenia ésa que su padre, sus tres socios y su abogado común murieran en tan breve lapso de tiempo?. ¿Qué hipnótica melodía con la chirimía el Mena no le tocaría como para que se olvidara de esa curiosa circunstancia?.

Bueno, contando a su padre, cinco curiosas circunstancias.
(No doy encontrado el .pdf donde leí ésto para buscar las fechas, el padre sí sé que fue en el 2001)

No me apaño con los .pdf éstos, no puedo agarrar cachejos de ellos y pegarlos por aquí, ni sé cómo puñetas he descargado dos, hace ya muchos días, y ahora no sé cómo se hace. ¡Gmbrzstias!

Bueno, yo les dejo los enlaces que tienen que ver con este caso por si alguien quiere husmear, pero puede que me haya dejado alguno:

El fiscal Mena intenta atentar o raptar a un hijo de la presidenta del TSJC – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
Algunos textos tienen que ser de antes de 2004, que es cuando toma posesión La "opusina"
Lagarto, lagarto, ¿una "opusina" queriendo entrar en la masonería?, pues no será tan opusina, digo yo tras chascar la lengua.
¿No andaba el Mena metiendo magistrados en la masonería (aunque yo prefiero decir en la logia) y no quiere que entre ésta?, que debe de ser un cerebrito, supongo yo, ya que fue presidente del TSJC aún cuando Mena no quería y movería hilos para que no lo fuese.

La tirria que le tendría sería por los 100.000 euros/imputado que estaba sacando por retirada de la fiscalía de la acusación. Se llegaba al acuerdo con el imputado -y también extorsionado- y la jueza que tenía que decidir, que era ésta, tardaba.

Joer, yo creí que cuando piensa asesinarla (incluso provocando una masacre nocturna al estilo moldavo) o secuestrarle un hijo es cuando abre diligencias allá por el 2009 y no en el 2006 que es cuando le cae la jubilación paencima (para dejar de ser aforado y mandar al Royuela a la casilla de salida, a denunciar en un tribunal ordinario, y el tribunal superior poder hacer lo de Pilatos: lavarse las manos

que es mu bueno contra el coronavirus).

Ya te les digo. Otros se dejaron hasta la sentencia abierta.


*Al amigo: hasta el culo. Al enemigo: por el culo. Y al indiferente se le aplica la legislación vigente, que bien jodido va.* Como bien dice la frase hecha bien conocida en el mundillo administrativo desde antes de Tutmosis II, todo consiste en joder y dar por culo.

He aquí como funcionan las altas instancias de la administración judicial, pero también pasará en Obras Públicas (Fomento dicen y cambian los archivos de sitio) y en cualquier otra área de la administración pública.

Carta del Fiscal Mena Álvarez a todos los magistrados de Cataluña antes de jubilarse en el 2006 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Aquí otra cosa que me ha llamado la atención:
El fiscal José María Mena Álvarez no devolvió expedientes de fiscalía al archivo general – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
Lagarto, lagarto. Son comunicados internos (no tienen número oficial) y tienen fecha del 2007. Antes de que la MªEugenia abra diligencias o investigaciones o como se llame la figura jurídica ésa. Lo siento, no domino el leguleyés.

Se escaquea el tío del archivo diciendo que ya llamó la atención en el 2007 o es uno nuevo que toma posesión del archivo, hace inventario y avisa de que faltan esos epedientes?

El fiscal Mena ordena a un juez robar el archivo de fiscalía en el año 2009 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
Esto da hasta vergüenza ajena, y si los otros lagartos me hacen dudar de la documentación de Royuela, ésto le da veracidad. Lógico que funcionaran a base de notas (con un tío que las descifraría, el De La Serrana éste, porque esa letra no hay cristiano que la lea a la primera, y si son nombres de tipos que se tienen que cargar, o averiguar dónde viven y qué hacen, no debe haber equivocaciones.
Sin embargo ¿con el padre de la MªEugenia insisten -¡en sus comunicados internos!- en mantener el 2º apellido equivocado para que no chasquen la lengua los pikoletos-sicarios?. Qué raro, raro, raro.
Que me lo expliquen.

Si los sicarios no eran tan descerebrados como para sospechar por el cambio de apellido a medio planear la cosa que sus jefes eran unos tuercebotas, más sospecharían si el muerto-matao no se llamaba igual que el que les aparecería en la nota.
Fijo que faltan más notas y algún que otro zulo por capturar.

Actuaciones de la presidenta del TSJC y la Fiscal Jefe contra la banda organizada de Mena Álvarez en el año 2009 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Cartas del fiscal Mena en el año 2009 dirigidas a magistrados – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
Aquí otras cartas que envía en en el 2009, tres años después de haberse jubilado, que son casi idénticas a las que manda en el 2006. Ésto, desde mi punto de vista, también le quita credibilidad a la cosa (estoy deseando que alguien me convenza de que ésto es mentira porque a mí también me gustaría no creérmelo) pero esa familiaridad le da una credibilidad que alguien me tiene que desmentir con alguna clase de argumentación

El fiscal Mena escribe a jueces ante una posible denuncia de Alberto Royuela en el 2009 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


Cartas del fiscal Mena a la fiscal Jefe y a la presidenta de TSJC ante las diligencias abiertas contra él en el año 2009 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
Documentos sobre asesinatos encontrados en fiscalía por la presidenta del TSJC en 2009, Mª Eugenia Alegret Burgues, mandados ejecutar por Mena – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
Citaciones en el 2009 de 60 personas ante el TSJC presidido por Mª Eugenia Alegret Burgués contra la red criminal del fiscal Mena – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Estas tres las explica, mu mal por cierto, don Santiago en sus últimos dos vídeos. Bueno, las explica bien, pero es más lento que el caballo del malo y te tienes que tragar todo el vídeo entero para enterarte de algo.

No, no lo tienen por orden cronológico, A ver si me aclaro yo, les escribo, les pregunto y les dejo una posta mejor que ésta.

Lo que no puedo hacer es de acusador y de abogado del diablo cabrones.

Put your money in your mouth dicen los british sabiamente. Y me parece a mí que muchos lo que tenéis en la boca son los güevos en vez de en la entrepierna. Cualquiera de mis cuñadas se come al más chad de ustedes de un solo bocado,

moñas.



Sí, aquí lo inapelable es el número, casi no me voy a parar a comprobar la veracidad de las muertes, las fechas y las identidades porque la cantidad rebosa cualquier recipiente que se le ponga a este asunto. Bueno, y además es que la Google se pone ahora a hacer cosas raras y hace unas semanas sí me encontraba nombres

y ahora no.

Y éso que los sigo poniendo entre comillas.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Energia libre (15 May 2020)

Kike Sarasola obtuvo del Gobierno del PP 3,5 millones para Be Mate, pese a registrar pérdidas y tener sede fiscal en Holanda


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (16 May 2020)

*Expediente Royuela en Directo:*

*Expediente Royuela con El Arconte en Directo. Seguimiento de la Transmisión*


----------



## Sdenka (17 May 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Aquí otra cosa que me ha llamado la atención:
> El fiscal José María Mena Álvarez no devolvió expedientes de fiscalía al archivo general – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
> Lagarto, lagarto. Son comunicados internos (no tienen número oficial) y tienen fecha del 2007. Antes de que la MªEugenia abra diligencias o investigaciones o como se llame la figura jurídica ésa. Lo siento, no domino el leguleyés.
> 
> Se escaquea el tío del archivo diciendo que ya llamó la atención en el 2007 o es uno nuevo que toma posesión del archivo, hace inventario y avisa de que faltan esos epedientes?



En el minuto 20:00 de este video Santiago explica que la fecha de esos documentos es errónea. Se supone que son de 2009, no de 2007. Lo que se me escapa es por qué la firma de esos documentos (P.4 a P.32) por el Jefe del Archivo, no coincide con la del documento de la página 1 remitido también desde el Archivo a la Fiscalía. ¿Son dos personas distintas que trabajan en el Archivo y que mantienen correspondencia con la Fiscal Jefe?



Peritta dijo:


> Cartas del fiscal Mena a la fiscal Jefe y a la presidenta de TSJC ante las diligencias abiertas contra él en el año 2009 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
> Documentos sobre asesinatos encontrados en fiscalía por la presidenta del TSJC en 2009, Mª Eugenia Alegret Burgues, mandados ejecutar por Mena – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
> Citaciones en el 2009 de 60 personas ante el TSJC presidido por Mª Eugenia Alegret Burgués contra la red criminal del fiscal Mena – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo. Es mucha información y al no contarla en orden cronológico se hace mucho más difícil seguir el hilo de la historia. También ayudaría que en la descripción de cada video pusieran los enlaces a los pdf que se comentan.


----------



## Debunker (17 May 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿El Fernando del Rivero ése está entre los muertos mataos, o sólo le compraba facturas falsas al otro?.
> 
> Explíquesustè mesié porque con tantos nombres y tanta gente por ahí metida uno no sabe dónde está el troll ni a quién echarle de comer. En cualquier caso muchas gracias por subir esta burbujilla a la superficie. Ya somos dos.
> 
> ...




Si la centésima parte del Expediente Royuela u otro similar afectara al PP , tambores y truenos en toda España sucederían.

Me asombra que vd. no conozca ni a la derecha ni a la izquierda de España.

Entiendo la posición de los partidos políticos, yo he enviado correos a diferentes medios con el expediente Royuela , todo ha sido silencio, me planteo ahora enviarlo a otros países , dada la inquina tradicional de UK a España, he pensado en comenzar en ese país. Pero una me viene y otra me va, sería un escándalo tan mayúsculo que, se que nos haría un daño terrible a toda España, ni siquiera se trata de los muchos crímenes o el latrocinio político, se trata de la judicatura española totalmente corrompida en casos viles de la peor calaña, eso ni en la peor de las dictaduras y darle ese triunfo a UK que pone mi país peor que una dictadura bananera , pues como que me lo pienso y cuando estoy dispuesta a hacerlo me echo para atrás, estoy segura que si tuviera responsabilidad en el devenir de España, me callaría el Expendiente Royuela , sin embargo , como ciudadana es mejor pasar la verguenza una vez y dejar las cosas limpias para comenzar de 0 porque si permitimos esto tan grave, no somos ciudadanos libres somos siervos de la corrupción y el crimen .


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 May 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Si la centésima parte del Expediente Royuela u otro similar afectara al PP , tambores y truenos en toda España sucederían.
> 
> Me asombra que vd. no conozca ni a la derecha ni a la izquierda de España.
> 
> Entiendo la posición de los partidos políticos, yo he enviado correos a diferentes medios con el expediente Royuela , todo ha sido silencio, me planteo ahora enviarlo a otros países , dada la inquina tradicional de UK a España, he pensado en comenzar en ese país. Pero una me viene y otra me va, sería un escándalo tan mayúsculo que, se que nos haría un daño terrible a toda España, ni siquiera se trata de los muchos crímenes o el latrocinio político, se trata de la judicatura española totalmente corrompida en casos viles de la peor calaña, eso ni en la peor de las dictaduras y darle ese triunfo a UK que pone mi país peor que una dictadura bananera , pues como que me lo pienso y cuando estoy dispuesta a hacerlo me echo para atrás, estoy segura que si tuviera responsabilidad en el devenir de España, me callaría el Expendiente Royuela , sin embargo , como ciudadana es mejor pasar la verguenza una vez y dejar las cosas limpias para comenzar de 0 porque si permitimos esto tan grave, no somos ciudadanos libres somos siervos de la corrupción y el crimen .



Yo creo que si hay alguna forma que todo salga a la luz hay que hacerlo. El daño para el prestigio del país puede ser grande, pero es el precio que exige la justicia y la memoria de las víctimas.

Gracias a todos lo que mantenéis vivo el hilo


----------



## Concursante (17 May 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> No nos movemos en este triste foro nos vamos a mover por ahí donde censuran y banean. Trate, trate de abrir un hilo en la Forocoches o en la Tuiter y verá lo que le dura viva la cuenta.
> Parece que también ha abierto don Santiago un Facebook y una cuenta Change con 90 firmas. Lo vi en un video de 4 minutos que no he querido publicar por aquí por no rebajar el interés de los de la ex-presidenta del TSJC que está publicando ahora.
> 
> También hizo un llamamiento para mandarles Tuiter a no sé qué organismo jurídico y al despacho de abogados Arbitrium ése que encargó la muerte del padre de la Eugenia Alegret Burgués, de los tres socios y del abogado.
> ...



Las respuestas en negrita


----------



## Hermoso Raton (17 May 2020)

para que veáis el cinismo de ésta gente, estoy leyendo el libro "QUEREMOS REALMENTE VIVIR EN UN MUNDO ASI? LA CORRUPCION FINANCIERA POLITICO MEDIATICA: EL CASO ELF" de la jueza que instruyó el caso de corrupción de la petrolera Elf. En el libro la jueza detalla la persecución, espionaje, amenazas, allanamientos de morada y oficina, robos o fuegos accidentales de pruebas, etc... que sufrió durante el caso. 

Bueno pues el prólogo, al menos en la versión española, lo escribe el juez Garzón y encima lamentándose de que alguien tan "honrado" como Jimenez Villarejo hubiese sido cesado de su puesto como fiscal anti-corrupción. Si la Jueza Joly en vez de Francia hubiese estado en España, en vez de escribirle el prólogo se la habrían cargado ellos mismos.


----------



## Peritta (18 May 2020)

Sdenka dijo:


> En el minuto 20:00 de este video Santiago explica que la fecha de esos documentos es errónea. Se supone que son de 2009, no de 2007. Lo que se me escapa es por qué la firma de esos documentos (P.4 a P.32) por el Jefe del Archivo, no coincide con la del documento de la página 1 remitido también desde el Archivo a la Fiscalía. ¿Son dos personas distintas que trabajan en el Archivo y que mantienen correspondencia con la Fiscal Jefe?



Sí, vi el video en su momento pero no sé qué decirle. Esos papeles son comunicaciones internas y son así, no son transcripciones de textos escritos a mano en las que alguien puede equivocarse, y si vemos que las firmas son de dos archiveros distintos tengo el barrunto de que hubo un cambio de archivero mayor en el 2007.

Supongo que el cesante enviaría esos comunicados diciendo que los expedientes no se habían devuelto para que a él no le echen responsabilidades paencima.



Debunker dijo:


> Si la centésima parte del Expediente Royuela u otro similar afectara al PP , tambores y truenos en toda España sucederían.
> 
> Me asombra que vd. no conozca ni a la derecha ni a la izquierda de España.
> 
> Entiendo la posición de los partidos políticos, yo he enviado correos a diferentes medios con el expediente Royuela , todo ha sido silencio, me planteo ahora enviarlo a otros países , dada la inquina tradicional de UK a España, he pensado en comenzar en ese país. Pero una me viene y otra me va, sería un escándalo tan mayúsculo que, se que nos haría un daño terrible a toda España, ni siquiera se trata de los muchos crímenes o el latrocinio político, se trata de la judicatura española totalmente corrompida en casos viles de la peor calaña, eso ni en la peor de las dictaduras y darle ese triunfo a UK que pone mi país peor que una dictadura bananera , pues como que me lo pienso y cuando estoy dispuesta a hacerlo me echo para atrás, estoy segura que si tuviera responsabilidad en el devenir de España, me callaría el Expendiente Royuela , sin embargo , como ciudadana es mejor pasar la verguenza una vez y dejar las cosas limpias para comenzar de 0 porque si permitimos esto tan grave, no somos ciudadanos libres somos siervos de la corrupción y el crimen .



Señor, contra la Pepé van a sonar tambores y truenos aunque mantengan un perfil bajo como don Mariano Mayoriabsoluta Rajoy aconsejaba, y por encabezonarse en ello es por lo que pienso que a don Mariano también le tienen agarrado por los vagones.

Sí, si fue sorprendente que los de la Pepé fueran quienes más insistieran en que no se suspendieran las elecciones. Luego que no me hablen ahora de crespones negros, que quedan tan ridículos como el Echenique hablando de palos de golf, por lo menos hasta que no se "descolapsen" los registros civiles y sepamos cuántos muertos ha habido en Enero, en Febrero, en Marzo o en Abril. O por lo menos que expliquen por qué están tan callaos y no airean ni este puto dato.

Como para airear el Expediente Royuela.
Soldaditospañol soldadito valiente.

Pues éso, que también me sorprendió que en un día, qué digo, en una noche, y éso tras la macromanifestación aquella de los pagüas -a la que no fui y vivía entonces cerca de Atocha- la gente cambió de opinión gracias a unos mensajitos pásalo-pasalo y se manifestó a la tarde siguiente, en Toaspaña, ante las sedes de la Pepé y hubo que sacar a don Mariano, como al emperador Claudio tras unas cortinas, para que fuera jefe de la oposición.

Luego, no hace muchos años, cuando el Páblo Iglesias ascendía meteóricamente dijo, o tal vez se le escapó, que aquellos mensajes SMS fueron creados el el laboratorio de palabras y eslóganes de su facultad, y desde entonces yo le apodo Pablo Pásalo-pásalo Iglesias.
Sin embargo ya me hubiera gustado a mí que nos contara quién le dio la base de datos de los teléfonos a los que había que mandar los mensajes para que se movilizaran en Toaspaña con tanta celeridad,

si es que no estaban sobre aviso de antemano.

Miau.






No sé si este asunto, contado así, vaya a tener mucha difusión en el mundo anglosajon, pensarán que son cosas de pandereteros sureños y no nos harán mucho caso, a ésos hay que darles las cosas mascadas. Son como niños.

Quiero decir que este asunto da para escribir una novela o una serie y más de dos o tres guiones de película.
Además, se puede poner el cartelito que dice que "cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia". Se jodan los del manto de silencio.

Ladies and gentelmen: Start your engines

digo sus teclados.

________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (19 May 2020)

Perdón por autocitarme.



Peritta dijo:


> Ladies and gentelmen: Start your engines
> 
> digo sus teclados.



El detective Germán Areta había quedado impresionado por la revelaciones que aquella misteriosa mujer, que decía trabajar en una fiscalía, le estaba relatando...




Vamos que era de noche y sin embargo llovía...
Pero si prefieren algo más kawaií podían empezar así: Érase una vez, en un país muy lejano, muy lejano, más allá de desiertos lejanos y montañas remotas...
Pero también pueden usar a los animales como personajes y acabar la cosa así: moraleja, cuidiao con los lobos que se comen a las ovejas.


Y para evitar problemas con la Ley de Protección de Datos pongan por ahí mu clarito que:

*Cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.*
__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (19 May 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> De lo poco que conozco, este abogado es el que más cojones tiene con diferencia :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No desanime. Este hilo hay que mantenerlo abierto aunque llegue el fin del mundo. Afortunadamente, por lo que puedo apreciar, el tema esta adquierindo cada vez mas intensidad. Es probable que nos depare alguna sorpresa, por pequeña que sea.


----------



## Peritta (19 May 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Afortunadamente, por lo que puedo apreciar, el tema esta adquierindo cada vez mas intensidad. Es probable que nos depare alguna sorpresa, por pequeña que sea.



Desgraciadamente, por lo que puedo apreciar, el tema se está olvidando más rápido que pronto señor, y la única sorpresa agradable ha sido la imputación del forense del caso del _Ahorcado con Mucho Cuidado_ (no es por ofender, pero es que soy vejete y se me van los nombres coño), el cámarógrafo italiano casado con una española de la tele (lo siento, no tengo Tv, no sé ni quién la viuda) que mencioné por ahí unas páginas más atrás.

Pero visto el interés que nuestras autoridades, según ellas competentes, han mostrado por estos mil y pico presuntos crímenes, entre ellos éste, ya puede la madre del camera-man abollar todas as cacerolas que quiera, que la van a hacer el mismo caso que mí cuando voy a casa de mi suegra.

Lógico pues que con esta impunidad corporativa -y luego diréis que somos cainitas- el ex-comisario Villarejo se atreviera a meterle dos mojás a la dermatóloga aquella, en su coche y con su niño de testigo. ¿Estaba pues el comisario Villarejo amparado por algún juzgado, o seguía órdenes de otra fiscalía haciendo de sargento Ruiz para otro Fiscal General

al que no sé si el protocolo tratará de excelentísimo.

Desengáñesustè mesié, que me parece que sólo con los 60 que manda comparecer en las diligenciecillas ésas del 2009, ya son mas que lectores tiene este hilo.


__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Liberal templado (20 May 2020)

Llevamos varios días sin vídeos nuevos, a ver si siguen subiendo más. Los últimos, desde mi punto de vista, han dado una capa de credibilidad a todo lo contado anteriormente. Ver comunicaciones oficiales, ver a una jueza escarbando y encontrando pruebas reales, desaparición de expedientes del archivo,... es como una confirmación indirecta de que todo el entramado descansa sobre una base real. 
Aunque a mí también me chirrían ciertos detalles: quizás sea una chorrada, pero el redactar notas manuscritas con exactamente las mismas palabras cambiando sólo los nombres, no sé, me suena raro. Esto pasa en un ordenador con copiar y pegar, pero ¿a mano? Pero vaya, detalles. El grueso de la información merece credibilidad. 
Lo que es irrefutable es que no reciben ninguna querella de nadie de los denunciados. No encuentro explicación razonable a ese silencio.


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 May 2020)

¿Novedades?. 


Me acuerdo de este hilo cada vez que nombran a Sarasola ahora que está tan en boca de todos por el tema de sus pisos lujosos cedidos a políticos. Le cedió uno a Ayuso y ahora se ha sabido que también a Albert Rivera.


----------



## Chemtrails 19 (20 May 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Desgraciadamente, por lo que puedo apreciar, el tema se está olvidando más rápido que pronto señor, y la única sorpresa agradable ha sido la imputación del forense del caso del _Ahorcado con Mucho Cuidado_ (no es por ofender, pero es que soy vejete y se me van los nombres coño), el cámarógrafo italiano casado con una española de la tele (lo siento, no tengo Tv, no sé ni quién la viuda) que mencioné por ahí unas páginas más atrás.
> 
> Pero visto el interés que nuestras autoridades, según ellas competentes, han mostrado por estos mil y pico presuntos crímenes, entre ellos éste, ya puede la madre del camera-man abollar todas as cacerolas que quiera, que la van a hacer el mismo caso que mí cuando voy a casa de mi suegra.
> 
> ...



Me he perdido esa parte, el ex comisario villarejo mato a una dermatologa?? 
Dónde sale eso?


----------



## Peritta (20 May 2020)

Chemtrails 19 dijo:


> Me he perdido esa parte, el ex comisario villarejo mato a una dermatologa??
> Dónde sale eso?



Matarla no, caramba. Dos puñalaíllas amistosas, ná más. Heridas superficiales.

Fue a la dermatóloga aquella con la que estaba obsesionaíto el compi-yogui de la reina consorte. Y creo que las puñalaíllas se las dio en dos encuentros, no en uno. Joer, menuda pereza ir a la hemeroteca, además no me acuerdo ahora del nombre del compi-yogui ése y tengo que desbrozar por ahí algo antes de que me coman los insectos del mediodía.
Hurgue, hurgue usté por ahí que creo que también sale el compi-yogui éste con el culo al aire en otra noticia como un año después de lo de la dermatóloga.

El suegro es -o era, por la edad que tiene- el importante. Ya le digo, soy vejete y se me van los nombres, no lo hago a propósito, pero se acuerda uno más de los apodos que de los nombres. No sé si el yerno será de la pandillita del Sarasola ése que ofreció hace poco algún que otro hotel para que lo medicalizaran a cuenta del coronavirus ése

que dicen.



Liberal templado dijo:


> Llevamos varios días sin vídeos nuevos, a ver si siguen subiendo más. Los últimos, desde mi punto de vista, han dado una capa de credibilidad a todo lo contado anteriormente. Ver comunicaciones oficiales, ver a una jueza escarbando y encontrando pruebas reales, desaparición de expedientes del archivo,... es como una confirmación indirecta de que todo el entramado descansa sobre una base real.
> Aunque a mí también me chirrían ciertos detalles: quizás sea una chorrada, pero el redactar notas manuscritas con exactamente las mismas palabras cambiando sólo los nombres, no sé, me suena raro. Esto pasa en un ordenador con copiar y pegar, pero ¿a mano? Pero vaya, detalles. El grueso de la información merece credibilidad.
> Lo que es irrefutable es que no reciben ninguna querella de nadie de los denunciados. No encuentro explicación razonable a ese silencio.



Han publicado un .pdf más en el que aún no he hurgado. Manejar tanta documentación y con don Alberto dando el coñazo para que no se publiquen intimidades de los espiados por Mena, no debe ser cosa fácil.

Sí, a mí también me parece algo sospechoso que los distintos textos (sentencias de muerte) sean tan coincidentes.

También me parece raro que con esa letra no escriba con más claridad, y más si lo que envía es un nombre y unos apellidos y ahí no puede haber equivocación alguna coño. La única explicación que le encuentro es que el mensajero conociera el contenido para responder al clásico: ¿qué pone aquí?.
Vale que el Ruiz y el Juan Manuel estuvieran acostumbrados a la letra, pero también le escribe a la MªEugenia Alegret y tampoco hay cristiano que la lea y atine con los nombres.

Curiosamente lo mismo que le da credibiliad a la cosa es lo que se la resta: la ilegibilidad e infalsificabilidad de la letra del Mena.

-Que me dice el fiscal que me dé usté la nota si ya la ha leído.
-Mire, De La Serrana, la nota se la voy a devolver yo porque ya la he leído, ...pero no me he enterado mu bien.

Otra cosa que también me llama la atención es que no haya respuestas en ninguna nota. ¿Deja el OK para que lo tachen si hay respuesta o no están de acuerdo o no se han enterado?.
Es que tanto OK parece una clave o algo.


___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 May 2020)

Es alucinante ver la cantidad de mierda que hay en la que debería ser la institución más limpia y transparente del estado: LA JUSTICIA.

Y es de agradecer que exista gente con coraje para destapar tramas o al menos hacernos cuestionar ciertas cosas.

De ser cierto lo que dice Royuela, da auténtico ascazo ver con qué facilidad se va contra los que intentan destapar la verdad, incluso proponiendo amañar pruebas para poder acusarlos de denuncia falsa o calumnia.

El mundo merece un buen fuego purificador.
Después de esto, no nos queda mucho más que confiar en la justicia divina, porque lo que es la otra, parece que rara vez existe.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 May 2020)

Sdenka dijo:


> Casi todas las cartas mostradas en el video de ayer, estaban ya subidas a la sección de documentación de la web. Pero la última, mostrada en el minuto 21:14, no la había visto y es inquietante. Esa mujer, fue denunciada por la Presidenta por criticar en una web a la Justicia de Cataluña el 3 de octubre 2008. Uno de los magistrados a los que criticaba en esa web, era precisamente el del Juzgado de Instrucción 21.
> 
> Según vemos en el video, un año después, la Presidenta solicita copia de la comparecencia efectuada por esta mujer en relación al citado Magistrado, documentación que el Secretario le remite el 14 de octubre de 2009. Ni una semana después, el 20 de octubre, la Fiscal Marta Abelló Roma, presenta demanda de incapacidad contra esta señora. Y tres días después, el 23 de octubre, se suspenden cautelarmente las diligencias abiertas por la Presidenta en relación al Expediente Royuela. (Página 6).
> 
> Hace siete años aún seguía luchando para tener un juicio justo. No sé cómo acabó su historia al final.



Ni siquiera sabía que un fiscal podía iniciar una demanda de incapacidad judicial contra alguien.
Pensé que eso solo podía hacerlo la familia o allegados de la persona que se pretende incapacitar.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 May 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> ¿interesante? no, demoledor, una mafia criminal corrupta hasta las trancas nos gobierna, desde la judicatura, poder legislativo, político, de medios etc. toda esa inteligencia y poder solo para llenar sus bolsillos con cantidades de vértigo, si todos esos poderes se hubieran utilizado para el bien de España seríamos un país top, hdlgp y nos vemos obligados a suplicar justicia cuando es el mínimo derecho aún en una dictadura, con esta gente no valen súplicas. Debería existir cadena perpetua hasta el último suspiro de estas bestias inmundas, cuando pienso que la Robles tiene un pedazo sueldazo y una imagen impoluta, me llevan los demonios, y que decir del Borrell de ministro de exteriores de la UE , es para llorar.
> 
> España no puede brillar como se merece con esta calaña , ¿como podemos consentir este crimen?



Tal y como se nos preenta, casi da más miedo el sistema judicial que los delincuentes. Da mucho miedo y sobre todo asco, ver qué fácil les resulta a algunos obtener informes periciales favorables a sus intereses.

Es vomitivo!


----------



## Uritorco (20 May 2020)

Bueno, es el ultimo que han subido hoy. Disfrutadlo. Nuevas corrupciones por todo lo alto.


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 May 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Matarla no, caramba. Dos puñalaíllas amistosas, ná más. Heridas superficiales.
> 
> Fue a la dermatóloga aquella con la que estaba obsesionaíto el compi-yogui de la reina consorte. Y creo que las puñalaíllas se las dio en dos encuentros, no en uno. Joer, menuda pereza, además no me acuerdo ahora del nombre del compi-yogui ése y tengo que desbrozar por ahí algo antes de que me coman los insectos del mediodía.
> Hurgue, hurgue usté por ahí que creo que también sale el compi-yogui éste con el culo al aire en otra noticia como un año después de lo de la dermatóloga.
> ...




Ese caso es top en psicopatia, el farloper cuyo suegro es el marques de la constructor OHL, se ve que se lio con una dermatologa judia de la alta suciedad madrileña estando casado con la hija del de OHL y se dedicaba a mandarle sms como “ me he corrido con tu foto” cual adolescente ( sale en autos)

El marques con hija corneada no se como no lo ha hecho tirar por el puente, que indignidad

La tia se olio que era un psicopata de manual, este incluso en un viaje de ella a paris, llego antes que el avion de ella usando el jet privado de OHL y se presento antes en la puerta de su habitacion del hotel.

Compro jueces etc y ella salia como loca acosadora cuando era el, al final se ha medio hecho justicia.

le mandaban sms la pandilla del comisario diciendo, estas en x tienda probandote una camisa noseque,

un horror


----------



## Peritta (21 May 2020)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Ni siquiera sabía que un fiscal podía iniciar una demanda de incapacidad judicial contra alguien.
> Pensé que eso solo podía hacerlo la familia o allegados de la persona que se pretende incapacitar.



¿Ya se le ha olvidado lo de la juez Coro Cillán?.



Skywalker22 dijo:


> Es alucinante ver la cantidad de mierda que hay en la que debería ser la institución más limpia y transparente del estado: LA JUSTICIA....



La justicia dice el tío y lo escribe con toas las letras mayúsculas. No señor, la justicia es otra cosa, lo que tenemos por aquí es judicatura

pura y dura.

Le iba a decir que dejara de creer en el Ratoncito Pérez (Mickey Mouse en neolengüés) pero veo por el resto de su posta que no hace falta.



Skywalker22 dijo:


> Tal y como se nos preenta, casi da más miedo el sistema judicial que los delincuentes. Da mucho miedo y sobre todo asco, ver qué fácil les resulta a algunos obtener informes periciales favorables a sus intereses.



Por supuesto que da más miedo el sistema que los delincuentes. A los delincuentes les puedes caer bien o caer en gracia. Sin embargo el sistema tiene la misma humanidad que una picadora de carne.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Skywalker22 (21 May 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Ya se le ha olvidado lo de la juez Coro Cillán?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leí algo sobre Coro Cillán. Pero, ¿qué pasó con lo de la discoteca Moma?


----------



## Peritta (21 May 2020)

Sí, si la cesarían por lo de la discoteca Moma y no por querer abrir el caso de los trenes desguazaítos y las pruebas desapareciditas. Igual que a la Pilar Miró o al Francisco Camps les cesaron por unos trajes. 
Ya, que será éso.

Le recuerdo que por aquél entonces se había encontrado un cobertizo en TAFESA (filial de RENFE) con restos achatarrados del vagón de Santa Eugenia, el único que no hicieron desaaparecer, pero después sí. Claro. Ahora vete tú a buscarlos.

Hay unos cuantos hilos que hablan de la Coro Cillán. Éste por ejemplo es de 2011:

11-M: La trama contra la juez Coro Cillán contrató a un detective para apartarla de la judicatura

Lo curioso es que la cosa fuera al poco de que don Mariano Mayoríabsoluta Rajoy se hiciera con el gobierno, ...con el poder no sé. 
Yo lo que he hecho ha sido meterle en el saco de los sospechosos sin más miramientos igual que sigo sin haber sacado a los de la ETA de ahí. 
Ya le digo, tengo el saco de los sospechosos del 11-M más lleno que el ignore.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (22 May 2020)

Joer, ya me he ido sobre el 11-M y éso que de este asunto la única prueba que salió de aquellos trenes era un polvillo de extintor y ya no nos queda más para hacer otro contraanálisis, porque las rumanas aquellas fijo que no salieron de los trenes.

A los señores de los trajes asépticos con mascarilla y guantes de latex que recogían pruebas para la "científica", la del Santano, no les voy a hacer más chistes que a día de hoy ya están los del coronavirus y antes de que les pudiéramos hacerles chistes empezaron ellos a hacérnoslos a nosotros:

qué cabrones.







Pero no voy a seguir insistiendo con este tema que lo mismo los esbirros del @calopez nos mueven el hilo a Conspiraciones o a alguna otra mazmorra más profunda e ignota.

No señor, aquí lo que tenemos no son pruebas forenses ni periciales sino pruebas administrativas.
Aquí lo que se ha capturado es un puto archivo y espérate tú que alguien no capture algún que otro archivo más al pasar don Baltasar. Y le pongo a 3€ la acción a la del Santander a base de comprar acciones -o le doy 80.000€- si abre los archivos secretos de don Emilio.

Bendito País de Porteras.

Ésto es lo que hay, éso es lo que tenemos. Ná más



y ná menos.

___________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (23 May 2020)

Ultimo.


----------



## Peritta (23 May 2020)

Aunque aún debo parrafada a cuenta de la MªEugenia Alegret, aquí parece que empieza otra serie:



Edito.- Parece que hemos puesto el enlace al mismo tiempo don @Uritorco. Usté dispense.

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Energia libre (23 May 2020)

Yo creo que el expediente Royuela ha pasado un poco a depender de El Arkonte con sus vídeos de los sábados a las 9:30.
Y tb creo que estáis haciendo una gran labor manteniendo activo este hilo.
Pienso que la gente no puede tragar más mierda de una sola vez y eso unido a la ocultación del expediente, que si les esta funcionando, ante la pasividad del resto de la psrtitocratica hace parecer que no se avanza; pero si se avanza.
Al final a alguien le resonara este tema y habrá movimiento.
Pa mi que se está esperando a que casque el mena.
Es que alucina pensar que están en el ajo todas las instituciones del pais, todas: Judicatura, GC, Policía, Fiscalía, Judicial, Forense, PSOE, CIA, Corona, Hacienda, partidos separatistas, etc.
Casualmente no está el PP, aunque su corrupción en otros temas es legendaria.
Paciencia, hoy seguramente habrá más de 1.000 personas escuchando el directo de El Arkonte.


----------



## Peritta (23 May 2020)

Semos cuatro gatillos, pero ésto da para tres o cuatro telenovelas sudamericanas, de ésas que te resuelven la vida como guionista, y para cinco o seis series de televisión. Si alguien quiere escribir solo una novela que vaya abriendo un Excel.

Invoco pues a @Tumama, ya que es sudaka, si es que es de la Patagonia o más para allá, que si no panchito y va que se mata, a @Taliván Hortográfico y al que tiene un bar en Ciudad Real o no se dónde (¿@kufisto o algo así puede ser?), que también le da por escribir guapos textos que te envuelven, gbrfzstias se me van los nombres. La memoria, que es mu mala, que si fuera buena lo ibais a flippar cabrones.

Pues éso pichas mías, por no decir carajotes, ya estáis tardando en asomar por aquí, que si no hacemos del Burbuja un periódico (ya que los de la prensa han dejado el campo libre pasándose a la fantasía y abandonado la realidad) podríamos hacer de ella un vivero de guionistas

y ésas risas que nos echábamos caramba.

¿Hay güevos o les tenéis que pedir permiso a vuestras cuñadas?.

26 postas me quedan y me voy @calopez. Ya estoy hasta los cojones de tu foro sesgado. Si no eres capaz de mantener una imparcialidad (ya te dije que el gato de nueve colas de la Marina Británica del XVIII es mano de santo incorrupto para los moderadores que se las dan de pedagogos de lo social) prefiero abrir foro propio.

Tu verás cómo lo toreas pero estás perdiendo usuarios de día en día.

Burbuja no matter y tal

_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

PD.- No os olvidéis del letrerito "*cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia*" que éso es una ristra de ajos contra los vampiros de la Ley de Protección de Datos y sus multas de hacienda que, al fin y al cabo, semos tòs.

Unos más que otros.


----------



## Uritorco (23 May 2020)

Ahora mismo en directo.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (23 May 2020)

Qué puta salvajada.

Entre LA PESOE y Juan Carlos I es raro que España todavía exista.


*El Nuevo Orden Mundial en España Tiene un Nombre, unos Apellidos y un Rostro y En Este Vídeo lo Cuento*


----------



## Lux Mundi (23 May 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ese caso es top en psicopatia, el farloper cuyo suegro es el marques de la constructor OHL, se ve que se lio con una dermatologa judia de la alta suciedad madrileña estando casado con la hija del de OHL y se dedicaba a mandarle sms como “ me he corrido con tu foto” cual adolescente ( sale en autos)
> 
> El marques con hija corneada no se como no lo ha hecho tirar por el puente, que indignidad
> 
> ...





Y el Preparado y la bicho palo apoyando a este hijo de puta cuando ordenó al Villarejo que le soplará dos puñaladas a esa doctora. 
Son pura mierda. 

El Prepa decía por WhatsApp "España es un país difícil", y la abortista de su parienta decía "nos conocemos, nos queremos, nos apoyamos, sabemos quién eres y quiénes somos".

Fuego arrasador contra esta chusma.


----------



## Energia libre (23 May 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Y el Preparado y la bicho palo apoyando a este hijo de puta cuando ordenó al Villarejo que le soplará dos puñaladas a esa doctora.
> Son pura mierda.
> 
> El Prepa decía por WhatsApp "España es un país difícil", y la abortista de su parienta decía "nos conocemos, nos queremos, nos apoyamos, sabemos quién eres y quiénes somos".
> ...



Hay parecidos del compiyogui con cierta niña que claman al vuelo


----------



## Energia libre (23 May 2020)

El último video de El Arkonte lo han visto más de 2.500 personas en directo.
Cuando lo vean 10.000 en directo va a ser muy difícil poder pararlo.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (24 May 2020)

Un up a esto... Se me cae la moral de leerlo, que corrupción, que mafias... Que daño ha hecho el psoe a este país en mas de 100 años


----------



## Lux Mundi (24 May 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Hay parecidos del compiyogui con cierta niña que claman al vuelo




El rumor corrió por ahí hace tiempo. Pero del que si se rumoreó muchísimo fue de otro pijo que juraría se llamaba Beltrán no se qué, con un rostro parecido a es niña, de ahí que durante un tiempo la llamarán "La Beltraneja". .


----------



## Peritta (25 May 2020)

Bueno, no nos vayamos del tema, que el Comisario Villarejo debe de pertenecer a alguna banda de otra fiscalía u otro juzgado (él presumía de ser de la CNI) porque comisaría a la que estar adscrito no se le conoce. Y era comisario. Ya ves tú. Total que háganse una idea de cómo funciona la administración que por ahí tocristo roba documentos, intercepta cartas y da cambiazos.

Y si es pro-reo vale, entiendo que alguien se escaquee de pagar una multa de tráfico o algo, pero si es para echar más pena de la cuenta como le pasó a don Santiago cuando la pelea con el subastero, o para condenar a un inocente a sabiendas: FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza., por ahí no paso. Cualquiera podríamos ser imputados por cualquier asunto, y más con la clase de peritos que tiene la científica.

Santano, a ver si pasas una escobita y una fregona por donde lo tuyo que vamos a acabar poniéndoles mote a las pelusas. 

Vamos, que me pueden imputar a mí por la muerte de Manolete porque estos peritos de la científica fijo que encuentran su ADN en los cuernos que me pone a mí mi señora.

Bueno, yo sigo con la MªEugenia Alegret que aún no he terminado de roer ese hueso. Ya hurgaré en la Operación Chumi. 

_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (26 May 2020)

Era de noche y sin embargo llovía.
El informe con las conclusiones de la investigación realizada sobre la red de traficantes de opio afgano, convertido en heroína y exportado hacia Rusia, estaba en el cajón de seguridad de la mesa del despacho del fiscal Yusuf, adjunto a la Fiscalía Superior de Estambul.

El cajón de seguridad era un compartimento secreto que no tenía llave pero no se podía abrir si no se sabía como hacerlo. Había que abrir unos cajones de aquella mesa en un determinado orden y conocer dónde estaban las palancas que accionaban el mecanismo.

Las conclusiones eran obvias tras la investigación realizada por los policías asignados a su servicio y apuntaban a un coronel y a un teniente coronel del mismo cuerpo policial al que pertenecía su brazo ejecutor, que era sargento.

-Ya te tengo agarrado por las pelotas -musitó entre dientes.

El fiscal Yusuf escribió una nota que dejó en el compartiento secreto y se llevó el informe que escondió entre las páginas de Hürriyet y salió de su despacho con el periódico bajo el sobaco.

-Hasta luego Moneypenny -le dijo a su secretaria a la que llamaban así porque se parecía a una actriz de una película de James Bond.
Y luego, desde la puerta, como si careciera de importancia, le dijo:

-Si viene el de los muebles déjele pasar a mi despacho, pero solo a él, y que me espere ahí. Yo vuelvo en un par de horas.

(Continuara...)



Dejo el segundo video de la trama Chumi, que ya está en el Youtube ése, para que lo publique quien quiera, usté mismo mismamente don @Uritorco, y así se reflota el hilo.
Pero espérese un par de horitas y puede que así lo vea más gente que si son dos reflotes seguidos.
De esta manera se aumentan las probabilidades de que algún valiente, si es que hay alguno en la asociación ésa de amigos de la Guardia Civil que se indignaron por que cesaran al coronel ése de Madrid, se asome a mirar,... digo a leer.

Pero es que en España se lee mu poco.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Tumama (26 May 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Semos cuatro gatillos, pero ésto da para tres o cuatro telenovelas sudamericanas, de ésas que te resuelven la vida como guionista, y para cinco o seis series de televisión. Si alguien quiere escribir una novela que vaya abriendo un Excel.
> 
> Invoco pues a @Tumama, ya que es sudaka, si es que es de la Patagonia o más para allá, que si no panchito y va que se mata, a @Taliván Hortográfico y al que tiene un bar en Ciudad Real o no se dónde (¿@kufisto o algo así puede ser?), que también le da por escribir guapos textos que te envuelven, gbrfzstias se me van los nombres. La memoria, que es mu mala, que si fuera buena lo ibais a flippar cabrones.
> 
> ...



¿Para qué asunto has osado invocarme?

He leído las 96 páginas del hilo y... bueno, en realidad he leído el último mensaje y el primero visto por arriba como para entender de qué se trata.

¿Qué tengo que ver yo en este asunto? No soy masón grado 27. Ni grado cero.

Las telenovelas esas que te gustan son de México, Brasil, Colombia. Acá las pasan en la tele a las 15h, horario en que la gente está trabajando y las mujeres en casa. Así era antes al menos.

Alguna telenovela de esas existirá por aquí, pero los países que menciono son más prolíficos en el asunto.

El ex-amante se hace cura, a la madrastra la encierran en un loquero, la joven más bella está comprometida con un rico aburrido, pero se enamora de un pobre promisorio, el padre es severo y quiere lo mejor para ella, aunque eso signifique contratar a alguien para que mate al pobre. La madrastra está con el padre por dinero, y odia a la joven más bella. La hermana, ninguneada por el pobre promisorio, de quien también está enamorada, decide al final hacerse monja. Algún otro triángulo amoroso surge de vez en cuando, pero los importantes son esos.

Ahí te dejo la plantilla, sólo queda asignar los roles a los distintos actores y luego crear 1000 episodios de relleno para contar eso. Que no falte, por favor, violencia verbal entre mujeres, y tirones de pelo/cachetazos.

Si es posible, ambientar en mansión lujosa y barrios de aristócratas. Excepto el taller mecánico mugroso del pobre promisorio, que debe ser sucio y viejo, y este mecánico debe aparecer siempre engrasado, pero deben resaltarse sus músculos y la melena rubia.

Me lo han dicho, nunca he visto una.


----------



## Uritorco (26 May 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Era de noche y sin embargo llovía.
> El informe con las conclusiones de la investigación realizada sobre la red de traficantes de opio afgano, convertido en heroína y exportado hacia Rusia, estaba en el cajón de seguridad de la mesa del despacho del fiscal Yusuf, adjunto a la Fiscalía Superior de Estambul.
> 
> El cajón de seguridad era un compartimento secreto que no tenía llave pero no se podía abrir si no se sabía como hacerlo. Había que abrir unos cajones de aquella mesa en un determinado orden y conocer dónde estaban las palancas que accionaban el mecanismo.
> ...



Muy bien, como usted guste.


----------



## Peritta (27 May 2020)

Tumama dijo:


> ¿Para qué asunto has osado invocarme?
> 
> He leído las 96 páginas del hilo y... bueno, en realidad he leído el último mensaje y el primero visto por arriba como para entender de qué se trata.
> 
> ...



Joer, no sé si tiene usté las entendederas en huelga o es que soy yo el que tiene las explicaderas descacharradas.

Le invoco porque parece que tiene usté soltura al teclado señor y porque por allí habrán visto ustedes el caso Nisman donde la víctima del "suicidio", según dicen "asistido" era precisamente el fiscal, y por allí andaban los policeman -y puede que hasta el de la telepizza- contaminando el escenario del crimen. 
Dispense si se ha ofendido pues mi prejuicio me hizo suponer que en la Argentina también eran víctimas de las telenovelas que Aquí llamamos "culebrones" por lo largas que pueden llegar a ser. 

¿1.000 capítulos?. Más. Mil ciento y pico capítulos tendría que tener la telenovela del fiscal Yusuf de la fiscalía superior de Estambul que yo me he inventado, pero cualquier parecido con la realidad va a ser pura coincidencia. 

No se ofenda pues, que no hay palabras mal dichas sino mal interpretadas y lo que ofende es el retintín y no la palabra en sí. Luego no sé por qué no acepta el nominativo sudaca y así se distinguen ustedes de los panchitos andinos y de los tiraflechas caribeños que, al fin y al cabo, no son mas que jerga de este foro.



Uritorco dijo:


> Muy bien, como usted guste.



Como hacen los toreros en el tercio de varas, yo le dejaba quite por si quería usté reflotar el hilo con el segundo video de la operación Chumi, que está publicado desde ayer, para que su reflote no fuera tan soso. 



14 postas me quedan por publicar en este foro, pensaba echarlas todas por aquí, en el único hilo que merece la pena, pero se me están quitando las ganas oiga.

¿A ver pà qué?.


_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (27 May 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Joer, no sé si tiene usté las entendederas en huelga o es que soy yo el que tiene las explicaderas descacharradas.
> 
> Le invoco porque parece que tiene usté soltura al teclado señor y porque por allí habrán visto ustedes el caso Nisman donde la víctima del "suicidio", según dicen "asistido" era precisamente el fiscal, y por allí andaban los policeman -y puede que hasta el de la telepizza- contaminando el escenario del crimen.
> Dispense si se ha ofendido pues mi prejuicio me hizo suponer que en la Argentina también eran víctimas de las telenovelas que Aquí llamamos "culebrones" por lo largas que pueden llegar a ser.
> ...



Si el señor Peritta lo permite, inserto el ultimo video de la trama. En el aparece ya implicada toda la cupula del PSOE, Rubalcaba, Almunia, Corcuera, Nadia Calviño, etc.


----------



## Peritta (28 May 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Si el señor Peritta lo permite...



Señor, yo ni permito ni dejo de permitir nada, yo no le digo a Dios cómo tienen que ser las cosas. Además a mí no me hace caso ni el gato. Si me hicieran caso no padecería el síndrome de Casandra.

Yo lo que he hecho ha sido decir que no subamos este hilo instantáneamente como si de un chat o un wasap juvenil se tratase sino que, dada la deriva que está tomando el Principal, es mejor esperar al menos una hora antes de actualizar el hilo para que el tema esté más tiempo a flote y haya más probabilidad de que otros usuarios entren a informarse. 

Yo, hasta la página 30 o 40 no intervine. Sí, veía el hilo, pero como tenía muchas páginas me supuse que serían cosas del @renko, que no hay quien las entienda, y no entré a leer hasta muchos días después y porque me acabó picando la curiosidad. 

Total que para la difusión de la cosa es mejor mantener la conversación ralentizada o en diferido. Además, así tiene uno más tiempo para pensar lo que va a decir y no publicar lo primero que se le pasa por la cabeza. 
Luego no me responda inmediatamente porque: uno, no estaré porque me voy a regar; y dos, los de la conspiración del silencio tendrán que ver -como un reproche sin palabras- este hilo ahí arriba

y sin que su komissario polítiko les permita intervenir. 

Ea. Un saludo.

____________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (28 May 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Señor, yo ni permito ni dejo de permitir nada, yo no le digo a Dios cómo tienen que ser las cosas. Además a mí no me hace caso ni el gato. Si me hicieran caso no padecería el síndrome de Casandra.
> 
> Yo lo que he hecho ha sido decir que no subamos este hilo instantáneamente como si de un chat o un wasap juvenil se tratase sino que, dada la deriva que está tomando el Principal, es mejor esperar al menos una hora antes de actualizar el hilo para que el tema esté más tiempo a flote y haya más probabilidad de que otros usuarios entren a informarse.
> 
> ...



No riegue mucho que dentro de unas horas hay directo.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (28 May 2020)

Está en directo hablando de Felipe González en la trama y sus cuentas en el extranjero a su nombre, de su muler y de su hijo (fortunas diferentes a nombre de C/uno).

¡ESPAÑA HA SIDO DESTRUIDA Y SAQUEADA!


----------



## Uritorco (29 May 2020)

Estado de Alarma ha retirado el video de la entrevista con los Royuela de su canal.


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 May 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Estado de Alarma ha retirado el video de la entrevista con los Royuela de su canal.




Estado de farsa, boicot a esos maNsones


----------



## imaginARIO (29 May 2020)

Lo de este expediente sociata se ha quedado pequeñito comparado con la nefasta gestión de la Peste China.
Una nación encarcelada y aplaudiendo, cincuenta mil muertos, maquillando cifras, escondiendo cuerpos debajo de las alfombras, y casi tres meses después se ponen de "luto".


----------



## Peritta (30 May 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> No riegue mucho que dentro de unas horas hay directo.



Pues no me ha gustado el Capitán Centellas éste. Muy histriónico para mi gusto aunque la mayoría de los youtubers son así, no sé si será deje del oficio. Muy voluntarioso pero mu acelerao o mu nervioso y tengo la sensación de que no se había preparado el tema.

Y anda que estaba fácil para hacerle chistecitos a la eficacia de nuestros inspectores de hacienda y darle collejas a los de la Agencia Tributaria, al Tribunal de Cuentas y a la brigadilla policial de puffos y estaffas de dos o tres efes.

Tampoco se les ha ocurrido mencionar que los depósitos estaban ahí y nadie sacaba dinero de ellos, que las cuentas no tenían movimientos. ¿Eran pagos en diferido que los beneficiados no podían tocar hasta unos años después cuando cumplieran su parte del pacto por el que les pagaban tantos cuartos, o eran usados para el puro y duro lavado de dinero que antaño no estaba tan perseguido como ahora?.
El hecho es que las cuentas se abren y se cierran sin que nadie haya disfrutado de los billetes.




Yo sin embargo todavía sigo royendo a la MªEugenia Alegret ésta.

Cuando se dan cuenta de que faltan expedientes (los que se llevó Mena de la operación Chumi justo antes de jubilarse) es en Septiembre del 2007 que el jefe del archivo se lo dice a la fiscal jefe en lugar de decírselo a la juez jefe, aunque no sé si será ése el conducto reglamentario.

Es a finales de Septiembre del 2009 cuando manda comparecer con abogado y todo a algunas personas y entiendo que se lo encarga a Juaquín Martinez Sanchez Secretario de Gobierno en funciones del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña. Y éste es el que escribe estos comunicados, no sabemos muy bien a quién, supongo que a algún alcaide de algún presidio donde tuvieran a estos pájaros recogidos, pero es que dudo que el secretario éste los hubiera enviado.

Cristobal Lucas Román Matas, Miguel Angel Higuera de la Fuente, Jesus Javier Martín Calvo y Roberto de Prádena Castelló, que están en preventivos y no sé si son parte del equipo que asaltó el contenedor de cocaína marcado por la DEA.

También para el 23 de Septiembre manda citar a Jorge Irigaray García de la Serrana, a Jose Maria Mena Alvarez, a Rafael García Ruiz, a Juan Manuel García Peña y a Alberto Royuela Fernández, para que comparezcan todos ellos entre el 26 de Octubre y el 6 de Noviembre.


Y es que éso de Secretario "en funciones" le hace sospechoso hasta de la muerte de Granero.
El pirata no, coño, el torero.

En los textos en los que se invoca a la comparecencia parece que éstas son ante él, ante el secretario en funciones ése y no ante la Presidenta de la Judicatura de Cataluña o como se llame el cargo ése que ocupaba la MªEugenia Alegret.


Me sorprende que esas citaciones no tengan estampación ni sello oficial ni ná. Un simple garabato y prou y no en todos los papeles. De modo que si éso es un documento oficial ni tiene número ni oficialidad ni ná, o, lo que dije antes, no los llegaron a enviar.

También me llama la atención el que en lugar de haber un número de referencia haya unas sigas ATC (¿a tomar por culo?) y la denominación: Indeterminadas/09.

Joer, si les manda comparecer con abogado lo lógico es que aquello tuviera un número de referencia o de expediente o algo, aunque solo fuera para que quede constancia.
Pero si en ese tribunal se extorsionaba a imputados, que pagando 50 millones de pts. se salvaban de la acusación porque se inhibían fiscales y jueces (como así debía de ser tradición desde que estuviera el juez Estivill por allí ¿no se acuerdan?, que puede que no tenga nada que ver en este caso pero sí que dejaría su impronta en el modo de hacer las cosas en la magistratura catalana), lógico es que no le pusieran número a las causas y expedientes para que no hubiera pruebas ni en el puto archivo.

¿Pagó Mena los 50 millones millones de rigor y fue entonces cuando a la MªEugenia Alegret se le pasó el ardor guerrero, o en euros la extorsión estandard era más cara que cuando estaba el Estivill aquél?.

El 2 de Octubre ordena más comparecencias. A Ignacio Sánchez García Porrero, el juez del 21 al que le pillaron robando documentación oficial y tres cajas mu gordas de evidencias había, le convoca para el 9 de Noviembre.
A Miguel Gomez Alarcón, coronel de la Guardia Civil, le convoca para el día 10. A Juaquín Arimani Manso, que no sé quién puñetas es, le convoca para el día 12. A Alfonso Lopez Rubio, teniente coronel, no sé si de aduanas o de la benetérita, para el día 13.

Para el día 14 convocan al representante del despacho de abogados ARBITRIUM así, sin nombre y apellidos y sin pararse a averiguar quién es, y que venga, como la mayoría de los anteriores, en compañía de su abogado.
Sin embargo cuando convoca a bufete Sosias Humbert sí convoca a personas con nombre y apellidos.

Mu poco formales me parecen a mí las diligencias éstas.
Además las redacta el secretario en funciones ése y parece que dicen que ante quien se tienen que presentar es ante él.


También para el 2 de Octubre convoca al fiscal Remei Soriano Campos, a Montserrat Trape Viladomat que debe de ser de hacienda, a Jose Ernesto Fernández Pinos, también fiscal. A Luis María Planchat Teruel, Teresa Talón Navarro, Angel Cuquerella Fuentes, Francisco Javier Güerri Ripoll, Mercedes Subirana Domnech, Guillermo Pelayo de la Fuente, Amparo Arroyo Fernández, Antonio Pumarega Caldeiro y a Luisa Puig Bausili, todos ellos del Instituto Anatómico Forense

Para el 7 de Octubre manda a que comparezcan la esposa y la hija de Mena para el 23 de Noviembre, pero también convoca al Director General de Seguridad Ciudadana Miguel Sellares Perello, a los mosos Jose Luis Cerdan Royes, Antonio Luis Duran Capmany y Jorge Bascompte Riquelme, a los magistrados Eduardo Navarro Blasco, Jesus Navarro Morales, Javier Arzua Arrugaeta y Santiago Vidal Marsal. A los fiscales Carmen de Lorenzo Martinez y Manuel Escobar Sala, y a una serie de personas que no se qué pito tocan en todo ésto porque don Alberto no escribió qué ocupación tenían.

Aurora Jorquera Hernández, Carlos Jimenez Jorquera y Cecilia Jimenez Jorquera que supongo serán hijos de la anterior, al doctor Morín, a Elvira Sosias Pardo, a Pino Sosias Pardo y a Carlos Esquerra Andreu del bufete de abogados "Sosias Humbert".
Pero también llama a Carolina Valiente García y Miriam García Solana del bufete Arbitrium al que el día 2 llamó así, sin precisar. Ya ves tú.

También manda citar a Ana Jimenez Jorquera y a la empleada de la clínica del doctor Morín Victoria García Parejo

Para el 20 de Octubre (buen puente del Pilar se tomaría doña MªEugenia) cita a Sergio Cañas de la Rosa, a Teresa Fernandez García-Cendoya, a Valentin Martinez Almiral, a Tomás Martin Arroyos y a Manuel Jimenez Beltrán que son empleados de la fiscalía.

También llama a Angel García LLanes que era secretario de juzgado y a Juan Manuel Fonoll Pueyo, Pedro Ferres Torres e Isabel Alamillos Granados también secretarios de juzgado pero de instrucción. Laia Espin García era del departamento jurídico de la Generalitat y Angeles Piera Recasens a la que convoca para el 18 de Diciembre es empleada de la fiscalía. 

Citaciones en el 2009 de 60 personas ante el TSJC presidido por Mª Eugenia Alegret Burgués contra la red criminal del fiscal Mena – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña




Me sorprende la ingenuidad de doña MªEugenia. ¿Va a tirar una bomba atómica y no se blinda?, ¿hace como el Torronteras que fue a asaltar el piso de la calle Martín Gaite poco menos que a pecho descubierto y vestido de paisano?, ¿no se lo dice a nadie, ni a sus colegas de Madrid ni a los de su partido aún sabiendo cómo se las gastaban éstos?. Miau.
A lo mejor solo estaba amagando y fue ella misma la que encargó, a través del despacho de abogados ése, la muerte de su padre, la de los tres socios y hasta la del abogado.
Pero es que yo soy mu mal pensado.

¿No quería la tía entrar en la masonería?, ¿no la hace el Mena partícipe de chanchullos y sentencias amañadas?. Es que si antes, cuando hace como que llama a declarar a tanta gente, tenía dudas, al ver los trejemanejes del Mena se le disiparían ¿no?.

Pero para entonces ya estaban de amiguitos.

Joer, qué cabreo me estoy agarrando yo solo. Voy a dejarlo aquí pero no descarto meterle dos o tres dentelladas más a este asunto.
___________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (30 May 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Pues no me ha gustado el Capitán Centellas éste. Muy histriónico para mi gusto aunque la mayoría de los youtubers son así, no sé si será deje del oficio. Muy voluntarioso pero mu acelerao o mu nervioso y tengo la sensación de que no se había preparado el tema.
> 
> Y anda que estaba fácil para hacerle chistecitos a la eficacia de nuestros inspectores de hacienda y darle collejas a los de la Agencia Tributaria, al Tribunal de Cuentas y a la brigadilla policial de puffos y estaffas de dos o tres efes.
> 
> ...



Menudos informes que redacta usted (o usteda). Se nota que vive la trama con pasion. Seguro que los foreros se lo agradeceran. Por cierto, ¿quien es el Capitan Centellas?


----------



## Peritta (31 May 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Menudos informes que redacta usted (o usteda). Se nota que vive la trama con pasion. Seguro que los foreros se lo agradeceran. Por cierto, ¿quien es el Capitan Centellas?



El Capitán Centellas es el que mató a don Juan Tenorio, pero éso sucede al final de la obra:





Soy ustedo señor. El vocablo "perita" no es ni masculino ni femenino, es en Málaga el equivalente al "chevere" venezolano, o al "de buten" decimonónico de Carlos Arniches.



De bien nacidos es ser agradecidos. Por eso pienso que la mayoría de los foreros son unos hijoeputas de tomo y lomo, o están tan cagaos que no se atreven ni a dar un triste zanquiúse para que no se les relacione con este hilo y puedan decir que no sabían nada, que no estaban informados y que a ellos ni les pregunten.
Sin embargo este hilo tiene 200 visitas por posta.

Pero no escribo por los zanquiúses señor. Yo, como el Raimundo Amador, _tengo una pena, una pena loca: yo canto por bulerías pà que me partan la boca._
Quiero decir que tenía la secreta ilusión de que @calopez me pagara por no escribir. Pero tal y como se está poniendo el foro, la verdad es que paso completamente desapercibido y si al @calopez no le da igual que escriba como que no, seguro que le da lo mismo. No se extrañe pues si dentro de 8 postas ya no me lee más.

¿A ver pà qué?.



Pero todo ésto es salirse del tema.
¿Hubo diligencias o no?, porque esas citaciones no tienen sello oficial. Luego debo de pensar que son copias o interceptaciones anteriores a la estampación, o que ni siquiera se enviaron oficialmente y el secretario en funciones le hizo el avión a la jueza, o fue ésta la que amagó con abrir diligencias pero no tenía ninguna intención de llevarlas a cabo.
También puedo pensar que fue utilizada por Mena para averiguar cuánto sabía Royuela y quiénes eran sus topos en la administración.
El hecho es que destinatario no tienen esos textos, solamente los que informan a la fiscal.
Total que pueden destruir esos documentos sin que queden restos, salvo en las memorias personales de los del archivo.

No, si al final va a resultar peligroso hasta trabajar de becario en un registro, y más si es el de una fiscalía.

Estos tíos empezaron cuando el Belloch era bi-ministro de Justicia e Interior (ya ves tú si mandaba) y puede que empezaran a colocar a sus pretorianos en la policía judicial ya fuera para la guardia y custodia de jueces, pero también al espionaje sobre los mismos.
El fiscal Villarejo fue nombrado en 1987 Fiscal Jefe de la Audiencia de Barcelona y en 1995 Fiscal Especial Anticorrupción. Le cesó Aznar en el 2003 y debió de ser entonces cuando se jubiló. Pero esta red estaban operativa -y facturando- con el Aznar en el gobierno.
Luego he de entender que el gobierno no manda en la administración y bien claro que nos quedó cuando el 11-M con las balbucientes explicaciones del Acebes porque el atentado pilló por sorpresa a los de nuestras cloacas

o éso juraban ellos en seis o siete liturgias.

No, no es un informe lo que redacté antes señor, era solo un resumen de las citaciones ésas a las que no les doy mucha credibilidad. No tire por ahí que soy vulnerable al halago, por eso no quiero zanquiúses.
Y lo de vivir la trama con pasión pues ¿qué quiere que le diga?: acojonaíto. Pero éso apretando el culo y tirando palante se supera. Lo que no sé superar es la tristeza y la desilusión que me producen mis compatriotas al hacer que este asunto pase desapercibido.

Qué cabrones.


Allah ahkbar.
________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (31 May 2020)

Ahorita mismo en directo.


----------



## Energia libre (1 Jun 2020)

Evolución del precio del oro

Esto me ha puesto uno en el hilo del oro y mi contestación, suena pelín amenaza pero ladrán luego cabalgamos.


----------



## Energia libre (1 Jun 2020)

Es la tercera respuesta de la pagina, no lo copié bien, perdón.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Jun 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Evolución del precio del oro
> 
> Esto me ha puesto uno en el hilo del oro y mi contestación, suena pelín amenaza pero ladrán luego cabalgamos.



No le des más importancia de la que tiene.
Tú preguntaste a qué se podía deber la bajada.
Hubo una primera contestación un poco en broma diciendo que se le diera la vuelta a la gráfica, sin más. Y después una segunda del mismo forero diciendo que no había que fijarse en la cotización de un día. Con lo que da una idea de que se tomó la molestia de responder a tu pregunta y afianzar que la primera respuesta era broma sin más.
Esa era la respuesta a tu pregunta.

Tú respondiste a la primera respuesta en un tono un poco despectivo (ahí están las respuestas) y a partir de ahí hubo un pequeño pique, sin más.

La referencia al caso Royuela y eso de que suena a pelín amenaza. Sinceramente no lo veo. Y por eso te lo comento aquí.
El forero debe haber leído algo en este hilo u otros e hizo referencia a eso, después de que tú le acusaras de que decía sandeces.

Y nada, por lo demás, este tema me parece muy interesante y muy grave. Es lo que tenemos.... Y a saber cuántos casos Royuela habrá habido....


----------



## Energia libre (1 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> No le des más importancia de la que tiene.
> Tú preguntaste a qué se podía deber la bajada.
> Hubo una primera contestación un poco en broma diciendo que se le diera la vuelta a la gráfica, sin más. Y después una segunda del mismo forero diciendo que no había que fijarse en la cotización de un día. Con lo que da una idea de que se tomó la molestia de responder a tu pregunta y afianzar que la primera respuesta era broma sin más.
> Esa era la respuesta a tu pregunta.
> ...



Bueno seguramente lleve usted razón y para mi tampoco tiene más trascendencia.
Dicho lo anterior 2 consideraciones, si esa persona quiere referirse a algo relacionado sobre el expediente Royuela que lo haga en el hilo del expediente Royuela.
Segundo si se fija me "acusa" de ser un inductor o potenciado de dicho hilo pero lo hace como un "Se lo que hiciste".
Y para acabar quiero creer conocer quién es esa persona de infausto recuerdo en un hilo mítico.
Pero bueno lleva Vd. Razón, pelillos a la mar.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Jun 2020)

Bueno, toda esta información es muy grave y deja al descubierto cómo están las cosas en este "país".
Ya se saben muchas cosas, pero que nadie tome cartas en el asunto deja claro cómo está todo de podrido.

Siempre habrá quien no lo quiera ver, quien no sepa verlo, quien esté recibiendo paga y le importe todo un pepino, etc.

Hay mucha desinformación, mucha gente pagada para desinformar y seguir con la propaganda. Pan para hoy, esos el día de mañana serán también carnaza.

Pero eso no cambia las cosas.

Los miles de millones que se llevan.... luego no hay dinero....
luego hay una deuda de miles de millones,
luego hay que pedir más préstamos y rescates,...
luego la gente se muere desatendida,
luego hay más brecha entre los milmillonarios y los que llegan justo a fin de mes,
luego hay efecto llamada para más inmigrantes que vienen a por las pagas,
luego utilizan a esos inmigrantes como votantes para seguir en el poder,
luego utilizan a esos inmigrantes y más paguiteros como ejército arrojadizo contra cualquiera que diga algo,
luego hay que seguir subiendo impuestos para mantener todo este gasto y demás dispendios para embajadas indepes, jueces, políticos, amiguetes, empresarios, paguiteros por todos lados.....

y lo de los asesinatos y las cloacas,.....

Y nadie hace nada, empezando por el rey.....
....

¿qué queda?
¿quién va a dar un duro por nada ni nadie?

Se lo han cargado todo....
Estarán contentos y satisfechos....


----------



## Uritorco (2 Jun 2020)

Ultimo.


----------



## Peritta (2 Jun 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> Esto me ha puesto uno en el hilo del oro y mi contestación, suena pelín amenaza pero ladrán luego cabalgamos.



Vaya, que el tipo ha intentado desacreditarle o ningunearle por escribir en este hilo ¿no?.
Pues éso es que se ha quedado sin argumentos para contradecirle a usté, mesié, en la conversación que se traían. Dispense que no echara por allí más minutos leyendo pero es que, comparado con éste, los demás hilos me parecen algo kawaií.

De juguete digo.

Espero que su komisario polítiko no le dé muchos pescozones, pero ese tipo le ha dado, sin querer, difusión al Expediente Royuela.
A ver si con la guasa lo acaba conociendo mucha gente y se termina llamando el Caso Mena.



estupeharto dijo:


> Bueno, toda esta información es muy grave y deja al descubierto cómo están las cosas en este "país".
> ....
> Y nadie hace nada, empezando por el rey.....
> ....
> Estarán contentos y satisfechos....



Señor, ya no se decía "Estepaís", éso se decía durante la transición, quiero decir en el régimen del 78 aquél que había antes del 11-M (Hoy, hace trece años cayó el R78). No me sea antíguo pues, que le van a llamar casposo aunque sea usté calvo. El vocablo que venía usándose últimamente era: "Estadospañol".
Pero -curiosamente- desde que están estos tuercebotas en el gobierno, ya no se oye tan a menudo.

Ya ve usté lo que son las cosas.

Hay que ganar la guerra de las palabras, hay que ganar la guerra de las palabras antes de dar la batalla por las ideas porque, si no, no nos vamos a entender ni dentro de la misma trinchera.
Y además no hay peor cosa que el fuego amigo.
....
Lo de Sumajestá a don Alberto, el decirle que denuncie ante mil juzgados, fue una tomadura de pelo.
No sé si para quitárselo de encima porque dudo que don Alberto tuviera capacidad de estar encima de Sumajestá dándole el coñazo tolsatodía, o quizá a quien Sumajestá quería tomarle el pelo era a toda nuestra administración.
Administración de judicatura, claro. ... La justicia, la ciega, es otra cosa que debimos perder en alguna privatización o en alguna desamortización o algo. Estas cosas siempre están a una generación de perderse.

Quiero decir que si la "justicia" no va por lo privado, es evidente que hay quien monta chiringuito más rápido que pronto.
A ver si la cosa se extiende y bajan los precios.

El hecho es que hay más de mil denuncias, supongo que con su sello y su número de entrada en la administración, cosa que deja huella en los archivos (si es que no escamotean los expedientes, claro, que vimos hacer el milagro de los panes y los peces pero al revés y con vagones de tren).

Mire, aquí una foto de cuando cambiaron de partido político en la Hunta dAndalusía, que se llevaban los papeles en camiones de obra porque se les colapsaron las trituradoras de documentos, jua, jua, jua.







Entonces sí que se les colapsaron las trituradoras de documentos igual que ahora -o éso juran en seis o siete liturgias- tenemos colapsados los registros civiles y no sabemos cuántos muertos hubo en Febrero, ...ni en Enero oiga. Ni en qué mes piensan apuntarlos.
Pero que ni conocemos los muertos que hubo en Marzo o en Abril y mucho menos los que habrá en Mayo, y éso que dicen que saben cuántos parados hay aunque yo ya ni me apunte.

¿A ver pà qué?.

Bueno, pues lo más difícil de un crimen, que siempre es deshacerse del cadáver, lo tenían estos tíos resuelto gracias a la policía administrativa mas que a la científica, de modo que podían dejar el cadáver ahí, a la vista de todos, atao con mucho cuidao a una estantería para que no se caiga, y decir que se había resbalado en la bañera.







Es lo que tienen los regímenes burocráticos, que la realidad termina siendo lo que pone en un informe.

El que se den cambiazos y aparezcan informes nuevos o escamoteen un par de páginas a uno que hablaba del ácido bórico ¿no se acuerdan?, o pierdan o traspapelen expedientes como quien pierde mecheros o bolígrafos será porque nuestra burocracia

no es sana.

A despiojarse señores.

PD.- Toesto es presuntamente Romerales, mu presuntamente, que _me se_ ha olvidao _de_ decirlo antes. Tú disimula y no le digas ná al sargento de Delitos Telemáticos que bastante trabajo tendrán los pobres y no sé si les pagarán las horas extra a 20 centimillos, o éso serán las denuncias que pongan,
que no sé, ni quiero preguntar.
Al @calopez no le cerrarán el chiringuito y tú te podrás seguir echando unas risas a nuestra costa


por no llorar.
_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## estupeharto (2 Jun 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Señor, ya no se decía "Estepaís", éso se decía durante la transición, quiero decir en el régimen del 78 aquél que había antes del 11-M (Hoy, hace trece años cayó el R78). No me sea antíguo pues que le van a llamar casposo aunque sea usté calvo. El vocablo que venía usándose últimamente era: "Estadospañol".
> Pero -curiosamente- desde que están estos tuercebotas en el gobierno, ya no se oye tan a menudo.
> 
> Ya ve usté lo que son las cosas.
> ...



Por eso mismo entrecomillo "país".

Da lo mismo cómo le llamemos, eso no es lo importante.
Pero hay que utilizar algún palabro para referirse a él, o al desastre que tenemos más bien, que de eso es de lo que hablamos cuanto utilizamos "este país".

Todo el mundo entiende de qué hablamos.

Pero la mayoría no saben la diferencia entre país, nación, estado y cualquier otro nombre. Ni lo saben ni les importa.

Y al final poco importa porque se deteriora todo tan rápido y hay tanta mentira y tontuna que da lo mismo que lo mismo da.

Aquí no hay guerra de palabras. 
Hay gentuza que intenta engañar con eufemismos continuos. Se les ve a la legua.
Y eso es lo que hay que señalar. Por si alguno de los ingenuos lo ve a tiempo y no cae en sus redes.

---

Y por cierto, lo del rey tiene guasa. 
Aparte de no hacer nada, lo marean.
No imaginaban que el hombre lo iba a enviar a tropemil sitios....

Eso ya indica la mierda de sistema que tenemos, que no prima la justicia por ningún lado... 
Sólo prima recaudar, robar y saquear


----------



## Peritta (2 Jun 2020)

estupeharto dijo:


> Por eso mismo entrecomillo "país".



Ya, ya, si le he entendido a la primera señor. Si a mí no me va a importar cómo le llamemos siempre que mantengamos la esencia y por éso he propuesto Restospaña para cuando se independicen... bueno, el que se independicen es una utopía infantil que ellos tienen, voy a decir se segreguen de Restospaña. El que caigan en la órbita carolingia, británica, gringa (ojo a los gringos Cubillo, que sienten un ansia viva por las Canarias desde hace más de un siglo, a ver si no hacen de aquello un Puerto Rico 2.0), o de más para allá de la meseta de Pamir don Vladimir, es lo más probable. Total que lo de la independencia será más bien a lo kawaii si es que les dejan, pero como pastilla azul eso de lo kawaii no está nada mal don Pascual*, Cataluña, las Vascongadas, las Baleares, Galicia, Canarias, el Païs Valençiá o Cartagena ¡que viva!, y creo que por ahí hay quien me ha copiado o ha tenido la misma idea.

Restospaña joer. Si se quieren apuntar los Puerto Rico, los de Santa Isabel o los de Yucatán bajo el argumento de que ellos también son península, pues bienvenidos sean caramba. A lo mejor somos más, ocupamos más cacho y lo mismo si estamos separados por un buen charco nos llevamos hasta bien. Fijo que les fichábamos ministros y comisarios de policía en lugar de futbolistas.

-La pela es la pela man -dice el güerito de las gafillas amenazao por tres o cuatro cárteles de la droga y fichado por la comisaría de Entrevías.

No, todavía no estamos maduros para el gobierno mundial ése... que dicen. Luego si no sabemos si vamos a ser capaces de volver a levantar el sombrajo, no estoy yo muy de acuerdo en que empecemos a tirar los palos.

Mire, yo soy más bien imperialista, a mí España _me se_ queda chica, y más en el mundo electrónico, globalizado, interconectado y sin mal a penas distancias que nos ha tocado vivir. Pero si aún no sabemos mu bien por qué vamos a sustituirla, mejor no la descacharremos.

Que viva México cabrones y arriba España coño.

No, a mí no me importaría que Felipe II fuera negro -o judío don @Uritorco- yo no padezco de éso, lo que quiero es que no sea gilipollas. Y si es negro** lo más probable es que no fuera muy listo, pero si es blanco tiene más probabilidades de ser gilipollas. De ésos hemos tenido muchos a lo largo de nuestra historia y así estamos como estamos, que nos han comido la merienda los anglos (siempre con malas artes, claro) y éso que tardaron 200 años en pensar que era buena idea llevar la hora del puerto de partida en el barco.

Total que dígame entre cual blanco y cual negro tengo para elegir, que lo mismo cambio el voto según quien vaya poniendo usté en el escaparate.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

(**) La ley de la única gota es cosa de gringos. Aquí siempre habría discusiones entre si es más torrao que tiznao, más tostao que asao, o más café que leche quiero decir. El pintar a los negros comiendo sandía y pollo frito es cosa de comunity manageres (comisarios políticos se decía antaño) norteamericanos. Aquí los negros o llevan guayabera y maracas como Machín y nadie sabe si es mulato, cimarrón o cuarterón, o llevan un hueso en la nariz y están cociendo a un explorador o a un misionero en un perolo mu gordo.

Amos no jodan.

No, no sé si los negros tienen menor CI que los blancos, porque los hay mu brutos, pero gilipollas entre los blancos, que es lo que yo frecuento, fijo que hay más que entre los negros y a éso van tres euros a una porra apostaos. Total que al final no sé si estaremos a la par en la cosa de la estadística ésa.

Yo es que soy mu individualista señor y todo este rollo se sale del tema. Son generalizaciones a las que nunca he hecho mucho caso. Siempre he ido con los alemanes, con los japoneses y con los indios, y puede que fuera por el coñazo que dieran entonces los de Holywood que hacían que los del NODO no fueran tan pelmas.

A ver si abren de una puta vez las hemerotecas y las filmotecas a los de la plebe, que se iban a enterar éstos de que los calzoncillos nos los ponemos por pares

y no por capas.

@Tarúguez di algo cabrón.



(*)


----------



## Uritorco (2 Jun 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Ya, ya, si le he entendido a la primera señor. Si a mí no me va a importar cómo le llamemos siempre que mantengamos la esencia y por éso he propuesto Restospaña para cuando se independicen... bueno, el que se independicen es una utopía infantil que ellos tienen, voy a decir se segreguen de Restospaña. El que caigan en la órbita carolingia, británica, gringa (ojo a los gringos Cubillo, que sienten un ansia viva por las Canarias desde hace más de un siglo, a ver si no hacen de aquello un Puerto Rico 2.0), o de más para allá de la meseta de Pamir don Vladimir, es lo más probable. Total que lo de la independencia será más bien a lo kawaii si es que les dejan, pero como pastilla azul eso de lo kawaii no está nada mal don Pascual*, Cataluña, las Vascongadas, las Baleares, Galicia, Canarias, el Païs Valençiá o Cartagena ¡que viva!, y creo que por ahí hay quien me ha copiado o ha tenido la misma idea.
> 
> Restospaña joer. Si se quieren apuntar los Puerto Rico, los de Santa Isabel o los de Yucatán bajo el argumento de que ellos también son península, pues bienvenidos sean caramba. A lo mejor somos más, ocupamos más cacho y lo mismo si estamos separados por un buen charco nos llevamos hasta bien. Fijo que les fichábamos ministros y comisarios de policía en lugar de futbolistas.
> 
> ...



Me parece que se ha pasado un poco usted con ese post. Aunque le perdono. Seguro que son cosas de la edad.


----------



## socrates99 (2 Jun 2020)

Políticos culpables


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (2 Jun 2020)

Y todos los familiares, incluidos el rey y su hijo, Alfonso Guerra y el resto....

¿No denuncian?
¿No salen en los medios para decir nada?

Si unos policías o guardias civiles, con sus placas legales, te pueden parar, etc. y una vez tiene la situación controlada, te pueden liquidar, etc.

Que esto pase, que nadie haga nada, ...

A alguien le podría dar por pensar que 
Esto es para mandar a la mierda a todo el mundo ¿no?
Cagarse en la puta madre de todos ¿no?
No sé si me explico...
Para coger y empezar a matar gente o algo así..... 
No sé, alguien podría pensar algo así...

No sé qué puede pasar por la almendra de todo el mundo que tenga conocimiento de esto y siga sin hacer nada en sus cargos que le obligan a hacer algo. Y pienso en concreto en jueces, todos, policías, todos, fiscales, todos, menistros y pecidentes, todos, diputados y senadores, todos, reyes, todos.,...
No sé, para meter dinero a la saca todos se apuntan, para hacer su trabajo todos se escaquean,....

no sé, son cosas que le vienen a la cabeza a cualquiera ....


----------



## Peritta (3 Jun 2020)

Sí, si estamos tòs de acuerdo, y los negros también aunque el Speeky Lee ése o como puñetas se llame se case con una blanca: en general a uno le gusta la que se parece a uno, o a su madre o a su hermana.
Sin embargo ante una belleza -y más si es exótica- todos nos volvemos gilipollas.

-¿Ànde irá el Peritta con ese pivón que le saca la cabeza?. ¿Qué puñetas no le habrá contao el hijoeputa para llevársela de calle.... (No saben ustedes lo que era un Pepito Piscinas a finales de los 70 y con las suecas por aquí despendolás. Que se joda quien no lo haya vivido).

Total que éso de "la raza" es para mí más elástico que para usté, mesié, que parece partidario de prohibir hasta los matrimonios mixtos.

Mire, si uno insiste en casarse con la negra será porque pensará que esa negra merecerá la pena y la persona valdrá las molestias: ¿cómo quieres que te abra la puerta de mi bujío si está dentro mi mulata dueña del corazón mío?.
Uno en su propio corazón no manda, menos van a mandar leyes y reglamentos, o lo que digan los demás. Sí, lo que les pedimos los hombres a las mujeres es lo mismo que les pedimos a los hombres aunque no nos acostemos con ellos: que sean inteligentes. Pero lo más importante es que le quieran a uno señor, y ahí no hay color.

¿Raza?, ¿qué es éso?.

No mesié, no le diga a Dios cómo tienen que ser las cosas, ese determinismo es propio de herejes centroeuropeos que se dejan embaucar por ideas de cabo.
Ahí tiene usté una foto para que distinga a un cabo de un general. Sí, bajito, cuerposcombro y tal, y con voz de pito, pero general. El más joven de Europa desde Napoleón. Y los galones no se los ganó en un despacho o en una cervecería.









Uritorco dijo:


> Me parece que se ha pasado un poco usted con ese post. Aunque le perdono. Seguro que son cosas de la edad.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 336808



Mu bonito el dibujito, yo también pienso que es mejor repartir el amor que prohibir el odio.
Pero para perdonar están los curas señor. Yo, como pertenezco a la parte pecadora de La Iglesia (aunque algo puta, Nuestra Santa Madre al fin y al cabo) las suelo devolver.

Ave María Purísima. Perdóneme padre porque he pecado.

Pero todo ésto son cuitas que tenemos usté y yo y no vienen al caso. Lo que viene al caso es la tercera entrega de la Operación Chumi




Estírese mesié y pregunte cómo y dónde entregaba Mena las notas al García de la Serrana, o dónde se las dejaba para que éste las encontrara, porque hay notas que claramente no se las da en mano.
¿Leía el mensajero la nota para que el destinatario no cometiera errores con los nombres?. A mí me cuesta leer esa caligrafía.
¿Tienen los Royuela los expedientes que se llevó del archivo, o al final los devolvió?. Porque las solicitudes de documentación del 24 de Mayo del 2005 sí las tienen.

En fin, vamos al lío y dejémonos de cuitas personales.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (4 Jun 2020)

A mí también me gustaría no creermelo y voy a hacer en esta posta de abogado del diablo ya que me quedan pocas. Los trollers vienen a gruñir y a berrear y no dan un triste argumento. Solo saben decir no me lo creo y ya, sin avalarlo con razones.

Bueno, pues yo no me lo creo porque me sigue extrañando que las notas no tengan fecha.

Sí, ahí dice segundo semestre del 2005 en notas que manda Ruiz, pero éso lo dice el parte de defunción con más precisión, si es que aparece el cadáver, claro. Partes de defunción que no sé si se encontraron entre los papeles de Mena en la clínica del doctor Morín, o los buscó don Alberto en archivos y registros civiles y los incluye en los 37.000 documentos ésos.
¿Los extractos de los bancos que don Alberto obtendría por ahí, pidiéndole la información a los bancos porque supongo que será pública o algo así, también son parte de los 37.000 documentos ésos?.

Insisto en que me extraña que las notas no tengan fecha de emisión si es que Mena las guarda en un archivo en lugar de destruirlas y pasar la información a un cuaderno en limpio o algo. (Éso es lo que hacía El Cartagena con las conversaciones que mantenía con sus controladores policiales que no fueron capaces de pagarle los 700€ que costaba la reparación de su coche, el suyo, el propio, el que usaba para espiar al Tunecino y al otro y al de la moto, y que el juez Del Olmo, el instructor del sumario del 11-M le mandó destruir. Ya ves tú.).

Me extraña también que entre tanta nota no haya ninguna que incluya la respuesta del destinatario. Sí, ya sé que la mayoría de las notas que emite Mena son órdenes y ante éso la única respuesta que hay es un OK.
¿Escribe Mena el OK a posteriori, cuando el García de la Serrana le devuelve la nota y le dice que el destinatario la ha leído y se ha enterado?.
Es que me barrunto que más de una vez el mensajero ha tenido que descifrarle la caligrafía al destinatario, y más si va en ella un nombre y unos apellidos que deben de transmitirse sin posibilidad de equívoco.

Pero me extraña que si hay una respuesta, y más si es breve, ésta no esté incluida en la misma nota en lugar de escribir en otro papel.

¿Se encuentra Mena la red de distribución de cocaína del coronel Miguel Gomez Alarcón -presunta red ¡eh Romerales! y solo para pagar a confidentes y chivatos, para enriquecerse no, que si el habito no hace al monje, algunos creen que el uniforme hace al guardia civil.

Sí, ya. Y la toga al juez. Jua, jua, jua.

Pues éso, ¿descubre él la trama mafiosa o la hereda del fiscal Villarejo, su predecesor en el cargo?.
El hecho es que parece que puede extorsionar al coronel de la comandancia y escamotearle cuantos guardias y forenses le hicieran falta, las veces que hiciera falta y mantener a los mismos de siempre toaslasveces en la policía judicial al servicio de la fiscalía. El que además consiguiera que le quitaran las múltas de tráfico no lo voy a poner en duda.

¿Dónde y cómo le entregaba las notas al García de la Serrana?. Porque o se las entregaba en mano, o se las dejaba en alguna taquilla o casillero. Y si se las entregaba en mano este tío tenía que ser tela de conocido en la fiscalía y habrá registro de entrada del menda en el libro de visitas de los seguratas de la puerta casi todos los días, y puede que más de una vez.

¿O los seguratas tenían la orden de no apuntar la entrada de este señor de tantas veces como venía por allí?.

Supongo que las notas del Ruiz las entregaría éste en mano ya que estaba adscrito a la policía judicial y a nadie le extrañaría que se le viera con frecuencia con el fiscal. Pero si se las entrega en mano, también podía decírselo de viva voz y nota y prueba que se ahorraban.
Pero si el Mena se las hacía redactar porque quería llevar un archivo, entonces vuelve este burro al trigo y me vuelvo a preguntar ¿por qué las notas no tienen fecha?.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## estupeharto (4 Jun 2020)

Si no fuera verdad, ya habrían empapelado y bien a Royuela. 
Hace 14 años de la denuncia al Supremo y en lugar de eso, se jubiló, etc.
Y en todos estos años, y en los últimos meses, y tanta gente. Nadie denuncia.
Si no fuera verdad, y siendo quienes son, en el poder,.... ¿cómo no iban a denunciar, esta vez sí, con pruebas, si fueran calumnias y mentiras,...?

Están todos callados porque eso llega hasta la cúpula... y hay un montón de gente metida... y hay miedo,....da asco todo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Jun 2020)

Como ya puse en su dia hay algunos detalles que hacen pensar que todo es verdad. Por ejemplo los certificados de defuncion que constan en algunos expedientes y que llevan fecha de emision de unos pocos dias despues de la muerte. 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Uritorco (5 Jun 2020)

Hace unos minutos. Otro reverenciado periodista que queda retratado.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (5 Jun 2020)

De éste no me enteré. Lo emitieron la pasada noche:


*Expediente Royuela Con Alberto Royuela y Santiago Royuela EQUIPO #SPANON #QANON Entrega II*


----------



## Peritta (5 Jun 2020)

Me parece que estoy a punto de sufrir un colapso informático. El enésimo. Jesús qué cruz.
Bueno, mientras el teclado no sacuda descargas y calambrazos... aunque siempre se puede poner uno los guantes de goma, claro, en lugar del gorrito de papel-aluminio.

Pero de ésta me temo que voy a perder hasta la cuenta de correo electrónico porque no sé qué puñetas pasa con la contraseña que, aunque les conteste cómo se llamaba mi primer profesor, los de Google no son capaces de asegurar que esa cuenta es mía.

Qué cabrones.

Como para comprar bitcoines y apostarlo todo a una contraseña. Ya. Contraseña que dice el sistema que se ha cambiado hace cinco meses y yo no me acuerde ni coincida con ninguna de las palabrejas que suelo usar.

Ya ves tú qué forma más elegante de silenciarme sin que tengan que venir los txikarios a partirme las piernas o a colgarme con mucho cuidado de una estantería.
Lo siento @calopez pero no te vas a poder poner en contacto conmigo aunque quieras alquilar este teclado y contratar redactores en lugar de trollers.
En cualquier caso cambia de escombera joer. Ahí ya no queda ni escoria.

Más lo siento por @taruguez, que ya no nos podremos conocer coño. Tenía allí un e-mail con su dirección de correo electrónico y yo ya ni estoy en la edad de partirme la cara con los bites y los megabytes. Si así lo hiciera no tendría tiempo para redactar.

Bueno, pues a ello.

No creo que el sargento Ruiz fuera tan psicópata. Sujeta al Mena cuando quiere que le den piso a la MªEugenia Alegret, le da "vidilla" al novio de la hija desobedeciendo al Mena, le cuela la factura de los inexistentes soplones de Francia, supongo que más por putearle que por el dinero que iba a obtener, y además en las notas le habla con demasiado respeto y formalidad cuando, como hicieron Los Z mexicanos al independizarse de los "patronsitos" -y no es por dar ideas- que abrieron cártel propio, le podía enviar flores a su entierro, a poco que Ruíz hubiera querido.

Ea. Ya tengo al protagonista de la serie (si es que alguien no me pisa la idea y me da tiempo a escribir un guión) y además es de los malos,que vende más. Jua, jua, jua. Prometo hacer que cualquier parecido con la realidad sea pura coincidencia.
A ver si la ambiento en Corea en lugar de en Estambul, me llaman los de la JYP o alguna empresa de entretenimiento de ésas, me presentan a alguna chortina con las orejas de soplillo y le meto dos bocaítos al descuido.




En cualquier caso espero que los chivatos hayan aprendido que también les pueden disparar desde el lado "amigo".

Éso sí, si no haces de colaborador o de chivato sino que eres indiferente, pues te aplican la legislación vigente, que bien jodido vas.



A partir del minuto 1:43

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

Vamos que lo de sálvese quien pueda va a ser un oxímoron de ésos.


----------



## Liberal templado (6 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Como ya puse en su dia hay algunos detalles que hacen pensar que todo es verdad. Por ejemplo los certificados de defuncion que constan en algunos expedientes y que llevan fecha de emision de unos pocos dias despues de la muerte.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Es cierto que eso da credibilidad.¿Puedes decirme dónde puedo ver uno concreto? Gracias


----------



## Peritta (6 Jun 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Hace unos minutos. Otro reverenciado periodista que queda retratado.



La madurez está hecha a base de desengaños y desilusiones.

A mí me ha desilusionado el tío Federico y hasta el Luis del Pino.
El Perez Abellán no porque los muertos ya no pueden desilusionar. Sin embargo pueden usarse como bandera.







Y si no os gusta el Perez Abellán como emblema para este hilo, podemos usar al Inspector-Jefe Pedrito:







Lástima que la Margarita Landi se muriera antes de los Idus de Marzo del 2004, si no, no se hubieran atrevido a contarnos que los que se "inmolan" en trenes de cercanías se ponen los calzoncillos por capas en lugar de por pares.

Para ello hubieran necesitado 4 suicidados como poco y me barrunto que los que aparecieron en el piso de la calle Martín Gaite de Leganes estaban destinados a ser colocarlos como pruebas falsas, igual que colocaron en la Kangoo el cacho cartucho de Goma-2 con Metenamina de impureza, un 0'01273% de impureza en concreto, la misma que tenía la muestra-patrón de la comisaría de Canillas. Pero la máquina la calculaba dos o tres decimales más de precisión.

Putos espectrógrafos de masas.

Vamos, que no era un cartucho de la misma caja sino que era el mismo puto cartucho.

-Miau -dijo el sabueso (en este caso sabuesa) que no llegó viva al juicio de 2007 y no pudieron hacer con ella el contraanálisis a ver si olía bien o no, y distinguia la dinamita del hachise, o la dinamita minera del explosivo militar.
Cosa que nuestro jefe de tecnicos en desactivación de explosivos y la madre que los parió, Sr. Sanchez Manzano, no.

Ya ves tú lo que son las cosas.




Liberal templado dijo:


> Es cierto que eso da credibilidad.¿Puedes decirme dónde puedo ver uno concreto? Gracias



Documentación – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Joer, hay muchos. En la página de Royuela, en Documentación, tiene en .pdf muchos. Y verá que en ellos casi nunca ponen la causa de la muerte.
Vamos, que había más información en el zulo extraoficial e ilegal de un fiscal que en el registro civil nacional.



¿Sabemos ya el número de defunciones que hubo en Enero, o aún seguimos con los registros civiles "colapsados"?.
A ver si es que quieren democratizar las defunciones (se decide si estamos en epidemia o no en un parlamento, en lugar de decidirlo en un laboratorio del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas) y los que excedan de la media en Enero, por aquello de la igualdad demokrátika, los apuntarán en Marzo o en Abril, o en Septiembre si es que quieren declarar rebrote para entonces,

que tó pué ser.

Yo, por ejemplo, estoy empadronado oficialmente en esta comarca hobbit desde hace seis o siete meses, y sin embargo voto aquí y tengo tarjeta sanitaria de esta comunidad autónoma (nazionalidad dicen los perifericos) desde hace cuatro años o más.

Ya ves tú lo que son las cosas.
________________________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Jun 2020)

Eres un conspiranoico


----------



## Descansa Hombre (6 Jun 2020)

Parece un video intrascendente, yo creo que no: subraya la autenticidad Royuela, y abre las puertas a campos desconocidos.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Jun 2020)

El ultimo. Hay novedades sobre Cesar Vidal.


----------



## Peritta (6 Jun 2020)

La primera vez en la historia de la humanidad dice el tío que escribe libros de historia, jua, jua jua.


Siento cierta admiración por el César Vidal, es un tío mu listo con gafas que habla nosecuántos idiomas y tal. Un cerebrito, vaya. Pero en Espain solo por éso no se sube a los altares. Aquí hay que ser buena gente.
Es por éso que los british tienen enterrado al Newton en la abadía de Westmister con honores, y aquí no porque Sir Isaac era de esos tipos a los que por las mañanas hay que echarles el desayuno con un palo

y mucho cuidao.

No, a tipos como a Sir Isaac no son a los que subimos nosotros a los altares. Ésta es otra de las diferencias que nos convierten a nosotros en la _reserva espiritual de occidente_

y a ellos no.

Que se jodan.



La república romana, desde antes de Mario y Sila, solía escoger un dictador por seis meses. que mandaba m'as que c'onsules y proc'onsules y la madre que pari'o a.....

Joer, ahora se ha ido a tomar por culo el teclado y ni sale la letra que va detr'as de la ene ni los acentos est'an donde tienen que estar, de modo que no se si voy a llegar al pocker de sietes.

Ea. Mucho gusto en haberles conocido.


FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


Edito

Muchas gracias don @Uritorco por el video, le sobraba a don Santiago la peineta, y despues pide perdon, pero al Cesar le sobraba la petulancia de decir que don Santiago conoc'ia poco de la vida y tal. En cualquier caso el zasca del minuto 18>50 , no s'e ni donde cojones tiene 'esto los dos puntos ni los guiones ni n'a, ust'e dispense, es 'epico

...Espero que dejen de asediarme sus seguidores....
No don Cesar, mis seguidores no. Los suyos. ...dice atinadamente don Santiago.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (6 Jun 2020)




----------



## Tigershark (6 Jun 2020)

A Don César se lo ha comido el personaje , lleva lamiendole el cipote a Israel eones como buen protestante que es , con la masonería pillada en cueros en el royuela files yo creo que directamente se ha cagao y ha dicho haber si digo algo y no me vuelven a invitar a la embajada de Israel con el buen catering que tienen..


----------



## Lumpen (6 Jun 2020)

Qué vergüenza lo de César Vidal, esperaba más.


----------



## Uritorco (7 Jun 2020)

Pero si Vidal vive en el pais mas mason del mundo: USA. Lo de Israel cobra tambien sentido, se ha escrito por ahi que es judio converso y figuro en la nomina del Mossad. Hasta pertenecio a los Testigos de Jehowa.


----------



## Uritorco (7 Jun 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> La primera vez en la historia de la humanidad dice el tío que escribe libros de historia, jua, jua jua.
> 
> 
> Siento cierta admiración por el César Vidal, es un tío mu listo con gafas que habla nosecuántos idiomas y tal. Un cerebrito, vaya. Pero en Espain solo por éso no se sube a los altares. Aquí hay que ser buena gente.
> ...



De nada. Aqui estaremos para mantener el hilo abierto el tiempo que haga falta los pocos que sobrevivimos en el mismo, despues de participar desde el inicio en su difusion.


----------



## Uritorco (7 Jun 2020)

Todo eso es totalmente falso y ha quedado demostrado sin genero de dudas a lo largo de la serie de videos subidos en los que se aporta toda la documentacion comprometedora de esa trama criminal. Es usted a dia de hoy el unico que no acaba por enterarse. En realidad, no quiere enterarse. Usted siga creyendo sus mentiras, si eso le agrada y le hace mas feliz.


----------



## Sky King (7 Jun 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Todo eso es totalmente falso y ha quedado demostrado sin genero de dudas a lo largo de la serie de videos subidos en los que se aporta toda la documentacion comprometedora de esa trama criminal. Es usted a dia de hoy el unico que no acaba por enterarse. En realidad, no quiere enterarse. Usted siga creyendo sus mentiras, si eso le agrada y le hace mas feliz.



Dejé de seguir el hilo en marzo. Vuelvo ahora y me encuentro al mismo tipo (Vodoo) diciendo exactamente lo mismo que decía hace meses.

Vodoo: pesao, que eres un pesao, joder.


----------



## Liberal templado (7 Jun 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> La madurez está hecha a base de desengaños y desilusiones.
> 
> A mí me ha desilusionado el tío Federico y hasta el Luis del Pino.
> El Perez Abellán no porque los muertos ya no pueden desilusionar. Sin embargo pueden usarse como bandera.
> ...



Pues sí, se encuentran fácilmente certificados de defunción pedidos en 2008 y otros, con fechas distantes entre ellas. Le aporta un poquito más de credibilidad.
Por otro lado, estoy con usted que la ausencia de fechas en la práctica totalidad del resto de documentos, le resta verosimilitud. Es muy raro que en una nota del instituto de medicina legal, mecanografiada, (asesinato número 4) y con la firma, no aparezca fecha. 
Repito,no se carga la avalancha de información, pero obliga a pensar en el porqué.


----------



## Tacañete (7 Jun 2020)

El expediente Royuela nos ha demostrado que a día de hoy una condena no tiene porqué significar justicia. Tan solo es la constatación de que unos individuos ejercen poder sobre otros.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (7 Jun 2020)

Es impresionante lo que está saliendo y que en este país NO PASE NADA.


*Expediente Royuela, Jose Antonio Griñán Ex Presidente de Andalucía 2.000 Millones de Pesetas*


----------



## Peritta (7 Jun 2020)

Lumpen dijo:


> Qué vergüenza lo de César Vidal, esperaba más.



¡Eh!, no hagamos sangre del César Vidal, que ha tenido los santos güevos -o güevillos- de responder al e-mail de don Santiago.

Los demás no. Ni de coña.

No ha habido... de éso.

Pero cachondearnos sí creo que estamos en nuestro derecho de cachondearnos del pobre don César.

Por éso no me ha gustado que don Santiago se ofendiera y echara los pies por alto y levantara la voz cuando don César (con una pobre argumentación, éso sí) ponía en duda la autenticidad del Expediente Royuela.
Don Alberto está disculpado porque los varones envejecemos en viejos cascarrabias (aunque _habemos _excepciones) igual que las mujeres envejecen en abuelitas dulces (no voy a mencionar a mis cuñadas), pero don Santiago no tiene por qué perder los papeles caramba, éso ya lo hizo el Mena.

Por éso le recomiendo que mantenga el usted y las distancias, sea con César Vidal o con cualquiera que cuestione la autenticidad de la documentación, que estando tranquilo puede uno contraargumentar con más claridad para el tercero que lee, que al fin y al cabo es a quien va dirigido el mensaje. Además, manteniendo la calma, las guasas y las chuflas que se le pueden hacer al que quiera cabalgar la contradicción son más graciosas

y más hirientes.

No, no saque los pies del tiesto don Santiago, que no le hace ninguna falta e inhibe a quien, de buena fe, quiera hacer de abogado del diablo. Con decir lo que hay -ya lo dijo usted, era oro puro- va servido quien ponga en cuestión la documentación.
A don César le pasará lo mismo que a los demás caramba:

que no querrá creérselo.

Da miedo.



La primera vez en la historia de la humanidad dice el historiador, jua, jua, jua.
Don César, ésto mismo ya pasaba en tiempos de Amenofis IV

o antes.

No me pise usté la historia del sargento Park de la policía benetérita coreana adscrito a la fiscalía de Pussan, que a la chortina ésa yo la vi primero. A ver si va a haber que ir a Corea a retocar un guión y le llaman a usté y no a mí.

Qué cabrón.



PD.-
Que alguien me diga cómo se abre una nueva cuenta de correo, que ya no me acuerdo. Es que solo tengo una -o tenía- y también estoy silenciado para la YouTube, de modo que no puedo comentarle nada al Arconte, ni enviarle un triste e-mail de apoyo a don Santiago.

Lo de los acentos y el teclado en español se ha solucionado apagando y encendiendo, pero se ha puesto el teclado en modo guiri así, según estaba escribiendo la anterior posta.
Qué cosas ¿no?.
No sé, puede qué exista una combinación de teclas que he tocado sin querer porque no todas las teclas me funcionan igual, algunas tienen roña de mil cafés y otras acumulan ceniza de un millón y medio de Ducados y tengo que darle más fuerte o pulsar con más decisión, o dos veces, porque a la primera no atina el ctrl o el shift ése.

La información se agradecerá con un zanquiúse o con dos besos en la frente, aunque ya sabéis hermosos míos que enseñar al que no sabe es una obra de caridad y con éso ya teníais que estar bien pagaos.




El que los _pedriodistas_, incluidos los que dicen que en su juventud fueron corresponsales de guerra, estén tan callaos como puertas -oiga, todos- me hace suponer que tóèsto no tiene arreglo, que no valen las reformas, los parches ni los paños calientes. Es todo el sistema el que se ha echado a perder. Y si en la anterior posta dije que no era partidario de tirar los palos del sombrajo porque no sabemos si vamos a ser capaces de levantar otro sombrajo nuevo, ahora no lo soy tanto.

No, no es el estado o la forma de gobierno lo que hay que cambiar sino toda la administración si no es capaz de despiojarse a sí misma, porque los gobiernos no pueden ...o no quieren hacerlo (la administración tiene toda la información, pueden chantajear a quien quieran).
Sí, una dictadura para que meta a éstos en cintura es lo más conveniente, pero mientras no tengamos un dictador que esté a la altura, me temo que va a ser contraproducente. Peor el remedio que la enfermedad digo.

Otra opción es una revolución kultural de jovencitos alrededor de un libro rojo de poemas y refranes y retirar de la circulación a cualquiera que lleve gafas o lea de corrido más de 144 caracteres. Y si tiene un cum-laude u otros meritoriajes pena de muerte en público y tras escarnio.

Escreitche dice el anglicismo pero no sé cómo se escribe.

El caso es que desde fuera de la administración lo único que podemos hacer es piarla a ver si a alguien le pitan los oídos o se le cae la cara de vergüenza y va y dimite... o escribe sus memorias sin mentir

que va a ser peor.



-Lo mismo te echo de menos, lo mismo, ...que antes te echaba de más -dice el Kiko Veneno en uno de sus estribillos, y puede que en éso consista el problema de Catalunya con Restospaña.



_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## jpjp (10 Jun 2020)




----------



## Uritorco (10 Jun 2020)




----------



## Peritta (11 Jun 2020)

Clamé al cielo y no me oyó. Pues si sus puertas me cierra, de mis pasos en la tierra responda el cielo y no yo.

Bueno, pues ésta es mi última posta en este foro. Ahí te quedas @calopez, espero que cuando empiece el colegio no pierdas muchos usuarios. 
No, no te voy a dar las gracias por haber mantenido este hilo en el Principal, porque si lo llegas a mover a Conspiraciones hubiera dejado de escribir en ese momento. Ipso-facto dicen los estudiaos.

Pero no me voy por ti, en general has sido noble. Me voy porque nadie lee. Sí, muchos usuarios pero pocos lectores, ésto se está convirtiendo en las paredes de los servicios de un bar de carretera. Señores: aquí se caga, aquí se mea y el que tiene tiempo se la menea.
Me voy porque yo echo parrafadas más o menos razonadas y no quiero que ninguno de tus usuarios se resienta de alguna vieja lesión si es que, sin querer, llegara a leerme. Ya están -o deben de estar porque no puedo ir a husmear- bastante colapsados los hospitales.

O por lo menos no se les ve hacer esperpentos musicales ridículos. 
Joer, menudo susto mañanero para los pacientes. 

Aquí dejo, si es que a alguien le interesa, los últimos vídeos que nadie ha querido enlazar aunque ello supusiera el reflote de este hilo sin que tuvieran que pensarse mucho la posta ni currarse un texto curiosito y apañao. 





________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Tigershark (12 Jun 2020)

Venga una subidita para informar al personal como se las gasta el PSOE y la masoneria tanto monta monta tanto...


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (12 Jun 2020)

*Expediente Royuela, Francisco Franco y su Libro Masonería de Jaquím Boor*

ENLACE AL LIBRO


----------



## Uritorco (13 Jun 2020)

Ultimo video. Uno cortito sobre cobro de herencias.


----------



## Uritorco (14 Jun 2020)

Ultimo video sobre Cesar Vidal, que sigue en sus trece.


----------



## Uritorco (15 Jun 2020)

Ultimo video hoy mismo de El Arconte. Una hora de entrevista con los Royuela y las novedades.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (15 Jun 2020)

La sociedad civil está completamente desactivada. Chapeau a los masters de las logias, lo han bordado.

A traición y con engaños, pero mision cumplida.

Ya pueden salir videos de esta gentuza ordenando crímenes que se va a manifestar menos gente que cuando la muerte del perro Excalibur.

Esto ya no tiene solución humana.

Precisamente por eso hay esperanza en que haya solución.


----------



## Sdenka (15 Jun 2020)

Gracias por el libro Sargento Kowalski. En la página 59 se menciona el caso Gabaldón, que creo que no se comentó en el hilo. Dejo un artículo sobre el tema, por si a alguien más le interesa:

https://www.elespañoldigital.com/asunto-gabaldon-masoneria-infiltrada-cupula-regimen/

De paso recomiendo otro libro, _Italia Oculta: Terror contra Democracia_ de Giuliano Turone, que fue el juez de Milán que junto con Gherardo Colombo ordenó en marzo de 1981 el registro en Castiglion Fibocchi, donde se encontró la lista de miembros de P2. Copio en el spoiler un fragmento del primer capítulo y animo a leer el libro a los que no lo conozcan, porque existen muchas similitudes con el caso que nos ocupa. Además, nos brinda la esperanza de que se llegue a investigar el Expediente Royuela, igual que en Italia se investigó la P2.



Spoiler



_La mañana del 18 de marzo de 1981, en el Palacio de Justicia de Milán, apenas abiertos los pliegos, los sobres sellados, las carpetas intervenidas, caímos en la cuenta de hasta qué punto aquellos documentos eran incendiarios. Revelaban la existencia de una asociación secreta en la que estaban implicados tres ministros de la República, el jefe del Estado Mayor de la Defensa, los jefes de los servicios secretos, el secretario general del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, veinticuatro generales y almirantes de las tres armas, nueve generales de carabineros, cinco de la GF, comprendido el comandante general, un centenar de oficiales superiores, dos generales de la policía estatal, cinco gobernadores, varios diplomáticos, sesenta y tres funcionarios ministeriales, el secretario nacional del Partido Socialdemócrata, el jefe del grupo socialista de la Cámara de Diputados, parlamentarios, secretarios particulares de responsables gubernativos, empresarios, editores, periodistas, el director del Corriere della Sera, el director del Tg1 (telediario), profesores universitarios, directivos de sociedades públicas, banqueros y dieciocho magistrados.

Los documentos contenidos en los treinta y tres sobres sellados eran asimismo estupefacientes: hacían referencia a un gran número de actividades y operaciones de enorme relieve nacional, desarrolladas o controladas por aquel sistema insidioso de poder oculto, que tenía en la logia secreta su aparato motor, al que en lo que sigue llamaremos Sistema P2.

Además, estos asombrosos documentos hacían del todo evidente que el Sistema P2 tenía una extraordinaria capacidad de condicionar fuertemente los mecanismos institucionales del país, hasta el punto de que su actividad subterránea había posibilitado el control de la logia secreta sobre el Corriere della Sera, el grupo Rizzoli, el Banco Ambrosiano, y permitido numerosas otras acciones de extrema relevancia, gestionadas o controladas a través de itinerarios opacos, antiinstitucionales y contrarios al interés público. Se intuía claramente con la sola lectura de los rótulos de los sobres cerrados: «Calvi Roberto - pleito Banco de Italia»; «Gelli Licio-télex secreto de la embajada argentina a la Cancillería»; «Honorable Claudio Martelli»; «Copias proyecto definición Grupo Rizzoli-Ambrosiano»; «Tassan Din-movimiento fondos Ortolani»; «Calvi y Anna Bonomi»; «Acuerdo Grupo Rizzoli-Caracciolo-Scalfari»; «Documentación para la definición del Grupo Rizzoli»; «Tassan Din Bruno-carta al doctor Calvi»; «Acuerdo ENI-PETRO-MIN», etcétera._


----------



## Uritorco (17 Jun 2020)

Sdenka dijo:


> Gracias por el libro Sargento Kowalski. En la página 59 se menciona el caso Gabaldón, que creo que no se comentó en el hilo. Dejo un artículo sobre el tema, por si a alguien más le interesa:
> 
> https://www.elespañoldigital.com/asunto-gabaldon-masoneria-infiltrada-cupula-regimen/
> 
> ...



El caso Gabaldon si se comento algo en este hilo, aunque no recuerdo la pagina.


----------



## Uritorco (17 Jun 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Clamé al cielo y no me oyó. Pues si sus puertas me cierra, de mis pasos en la tierra responda el cielo y no yo.
> 
> Bueno, pues ésta es mi última posta en este foro. Ahí te quedas @calopez, espero que cuando empiece el colegio no pierdas muchos usuarios.
> No, no te voy a dar las gracias por haber mantenido este hilo en el Principal, porque si lo llegas a mover a Conspiraciones hubiera dejado de escribir en ese momento. Ipso-facto dicen los estudiaos.
> ...



El problema de este hilo es que fue ahogado basicamente por la aparicion del coronavirus, que lo abnego todo. Antes habia un debate bastante intenso y animado. Desgraciadamente ahora mismo han desaparecido de escena la mayoria de los foreros mas implicados, incluido el responsable de abrir este hilo. En cualquier caso, algunos seguiremos puntualmente por aqui, pues, como decia un viejo lema de combate, cuando los demas traicionen, nosotros permaneceremos fieles. Agradecemos su contribucion.


----------



## Energia libre (17 Jun 2020)

El único problema del hilo es que lo ha acaparado el amigo Pedro Rodillo y pienso que está bien que sea así, sin menospreciar este, a la gente le resulta mas comodo el formato video es solo éso.
No se desanime Peritta y pase de vez en cuando aunque sea a saludar, su contribución es muy positiva pero este hilo es la cumbre del pesimismo porque no tiene traslación al mundo real y desanima comprobar en lo que se ha convertido España y los Españoles.
Hasta a mi me cuesta darme un garbeo por el, me deja extenuado mentalmente.
Pero lo sigo pese a todo y agradezco el trabajo que hacéis alguno como Peritta o Uritorco, gracias.


----------



## Peritta (17 Jun 2020)

Energia libre dijo:


> El único problema del hilo es que lo ha acaparado el amigo Pedro Rodillo y pienso que está bien que sea así, sin menospreciar este, a la gente le resulta mas comodo el formato video es solo éso.
> No se desanime Peritta y pase de vez en cuando aunque sea a saludar, su contribución es muy positiva pero este hilo es la cumbre del pesimismo porque no tiene traslación al mundo real y desanima comprobar en lo que se ha convertido España y los Españoles.
> Hasta a mi me cuesta darme un garbeo por el, me deja extenuado mentalmente.
> Pero lo sigo pese a todo y agradezco el trabajo que hacéis alguno como Peritta o Uritorco, gracias.



Como ve, no me hago de rogar, soy vulnerable al halago. Pero me hacía ilusión abandonar el foro con un pocker de sietes. Jackpot dicen los de las tragaperras.

Me ha dado por escribir en el Youtube de don Santiago, en el formato vídeo dan detalles que no aparecen en los documentos, y por ahí, en la entrega 60 le he dejado parrafada que aquí abajo le copio, pero me creo que por allí aún leen menos que por aquí.


*La cúpula del PSOE le dice al Ruiz...
Lo dudo. A Gutierrez Mellado lo mandaron matar los masones y le cuenta al Ruiz (que supongo será, si no militante sí pro-PSOE) que es el partido quien se lo manda.

Niet. No me lo creo. Cierto que el Gutierrez Mellado tenía cierto prestigio por haberse opuesto al tejerazo frontalmente y no haberse agachado cuando los tiros al techo ni haber caído cuando aquél le puso la zancadilla, pero para entonces éso ya estaba olvidado. Más predicamento tendría, sobre todo entre las madres y vecinas de hijos drogadictos, cuando creó el Proyecto Hombre ése, que a muchos sacaría de la droga.
Luego podrían usarle como mascarón de proa para que el Partido Popular sacara mayoría absoluta (para 1995 ya nos barruntábamos que la PSOE no iba a ganar las elecciones de 1996) pero no para organizar una junta militar y dar un golpe de estado y tal caramba. Éso, a mediados de los 90, era inviable. La tropa no estaría por la labor de disparar a la gente así como así y episodios como que algún diputado desarmara a algún recluta (les pasó a los soldaditos de Pavía cuando el golpe de 1874 que acabó con la primera república) hubieran sido comunes, amén de deserciones y chaqueteos.

No, a mediados de los 90 un golpe de estado militar era un imposible y más para los que vivimos el de 1981.
No señor, a éste se lo cargan los masones porque son mu rencorosos y no olvidan. Incluso han movido Roma con Santiago para sacar los restos del General Bajito cuarentitantos años después de muerto,

que ya hay que ser rencoroso, ya.

En la guerra el Gutierrez Mellado andaba pasando gente de una zona a otra (entonces se decía zona y no bando), luego es de suponer que tendría contactos e incluso amistades en el otro lado. De ahí a ser masón e intervenir en el asesinato del comandante Gabaldón (que era de inteligencia), pues no sé, aunque no me extrañaría que alguna vez le invitaran a alguna logia o algo, o él metiera la cabeza voluntariamente para husmear ya que al fin y al cabo también era de inteligencia.

Total que puede que don Manuel conociera personajes y secretos que podría muy bien llevarse a la tumba en lugar de pregonarlos por ahí en unas memorias para publicar después de muerto.

Pero ésto es, naturalmente, lo que me parece a mí.*





Uritorco dijo:


> El caso Gabaldon si se comento algo en este hilo, aunque no recuerdo la pagina.



Ahí va un enlace que supongo conocerá:

El "asunto Gabaldón" ¿La masonería infiltrada en la cúpula del Régimen? - El Español Digital "La verdad sin complejos"

Era ese texto el que estaba leyendo cuando se me ocurrió la parrafada que acabo de publicar.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

Edito.- Anda, coñe, sigo teniendo 7.777 mensajes. Tus esbirros me han debido borrar un texto @calopez. Dales, dales con el gato de nueve colas de la marina británica del XVIII, que si tú no sabes por qué les mides los costillares, seguro que ellos sí.

Qué cabrones.


----------



## Energia libre (17 Jun 2020)

Me gustaría ver una foto del ruiz y del garcia, he buscado pero no encuentro y cuando creo haber encontrado no estoy seguro si es alguno de esos 2 (los cito en minuscula y con numeros a esos 2 desgraciados).
A la masonería la tenía bien embridada el caudillo, tras su muerte y la del almirante el desparrame del contubernio ha sido total y por eso estamos donde estamos; por supuesto el aquelarre de su exhumación fue ritualista queriendo seguir demostrando que ni olvidan ni perdonan.
A ver los periodistas del expediente, no comprendo porque D. Alberto no pone los nombres debería entender que a su edad todo es urgente, pero bueno el sabrá.
Y también a la espera de los 8.000 procedimientos amañadas.
Me tiene mosca el caso Pascual Estivil, no se si era un verso suelto o toda la judicatura era el ejército de Pancho Villa.


----------



## Energia libre (17 Jun 2020)

La explicación del caso Gabaldon: El "asunto Gabaldón" ¿La masonería infiltrada en la cúpula del Régimen? - El Español Digital "La verdad sin complejos" no la había leído, aunque conocía el caso, imprescindible su lectura.


----------



## zirick (17 Jun 2020)

Ánimo señores, éste hilo es oro puro.


----------



## Sdenka (17 Jun 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El caso Gabaldon si se comento algo en este hilo, aunque no recuerdo la pagina.



Gracias, lo he encontrado. El artículo que enlazaste de alerta digital con la entrevista a su nieta es también muy interesante.


----------



## Uritorco (17 Jun 2020)

Hoy.


----------



## Peritta (19 Jun 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


>




Ya nos gustaría llamarlo "el caso Mena" don Santiago. Pero como resulta que todavía no, pues lo seguimos llamando EXPEDIENTE (y no caso) Royuela. 
En cualquier caso hay que ganar la guerra de las palabras antes de dar la batalla por las ideas o no nos vamos a entender ni dentro de la misma trinchera. Además no hay peor cosa que el fuego amigo. 

Pues muchas gracias por presentarnos al personaje que era de Convergencia y Unió, llámense ahora como se llamen. Dispense la puntualización pero es que los mesetarios nos hacemos la picha un lío cuando cambian de nombre a los partidos o aparecen partidos y escisiones nuevas y muchas siglas. 

Me he quedado con que ha sido el "creador" en el 2002 del Instituto de Medicina Legal de Catalunya, como si no les bastara con el Instituto de Medicina Legal del Estadospañol. 
(Voy a decir Estadospañol y no España, ya que desde que están éstos en el gobierno lo han dejado de decir. Luego por algo será y a mí me gusta mucho llevar la contraria. No, en general no somos cainitas que no nos echen más leyendas negras paencima, lo que somos los espaniards es mu llevacontrarias). 

Total que mira tú que forma más tonta de independizarse y deslegitimar al Instituto Anatómico Forense nacional y quitarse de encima a mirones y cotillas. En cualquier caso después del peritaje de los "huesecillos de roedores" del Tomás Bretón, lo que opino de nuestra medicina forense pues... 

me lo voy a callar. 
Vamos, que la madre de aquellos niños tuvo que contratar un forense por la privada. 

También habría que ver cómo fundó el instituto ése, si es que no lo desgajó por la kara de lo que ya había, edificios, instalaciones, personal y métodos incluidos. 
____________________ 
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Jun 2020)




----------



## Uritorco (20 Jun 2020)




----------



## Peritta (20 Jun 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


>



Minuto 5:13 al 5:20

Jua, jua, jua. Tengo que citarme yo mismo mismamente de una posta que escribí el otro día: dispensen la parrafaílla. Pero cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia ¿eh?. Yo no he estado en una fiscalía en mi vida.

Ni ganas oiga.



Spoiler



Era de noche y sin embargo llovía.
El informe con las conclusiones de la investigación realizada sobre la red de traficantes de opio afgano, convertido en heroína y exportado hacia Rusia, estaba en el cajón de seguridad de la mesa del despacho del fiscal Yusuf, adjunto a la Fiscalía Superior de Estambul.

El cajón de seguridad era un compartimento secreto que no tenía llave pero no se podía abrir si no se sabía como hacerlo. Había que abrir unos cajones de aquella mesa en un determinado orden y conocer dónde estaban las palancas que accionaban el mecanismo.

Las conclusiones eran obvias tras la investigación realizada por los policías asignados a su servicio y apuntaban a un coronel y a un teniente coronel de la Policía Benetérita Otomana que se encargaba de las aduanas y a cuyo cuerpo pertenecía su brazo ejecutor, el redactor del informe, que era sargento.

-Ya te tengo agarrado por las pelotas -musitó entre dientes.

El fiscal Yusuf escribió una nota que dejó en el compartimento secreto, se llevó el informe que escondió entre las páginas de Hürriyet y salió de su despacho con el periódico bajo el sobaco a la antigua usanza.

-Hasta luego Moneypenny -le dijo a su secretaria a la que llamaban así porque se parecía a una actriz de una película de James Bond.
Y luego, desde la puerta, como si careciera de importancia, le dijo:

-Si viene el de los muebles déjele pasar a mi despacho, pero solo a él, y que me espere ahí. Yo vuelvo en un par de horas.

(Continuara...)



Total que Ruiz tenía acceso al primer cajón de su mesa y supongo que muchas notas se las daría así y no a traves del García de la Serrana.
Tampoco sabemos si era la mesa de su despacho oficial, el oficioso, el privado o el parrticular. No sabemos cuántos despachos tenía, ni si tenía despacho camuflado en alguna comandancia

que tò pué ser.

Normal pues que con tanto despacho se le perdieran las notas y encontrara la MªEugenia Alegret unas cuántas por ahí desperdigadas en los archivos.
Nada, sigo opinando que este tío es un tuercebotas de mucho cuidao.

¿Cuánta gente tenía acceso a esa mesa?. ¿No le extrañaba a la secretaria, o a la Ofelia que tuvieran por allí, tantas idas y venidas al despacho del Mena.

Joer, vaya una mierdaforeros, ¿y vosotros presumís de teclado afilado? cuando tenéis menos imaginación que una vaca.
Joer, que lo que tenemos son las pruebas administrativas, reconstruir los hechos debería ser coser y cantar. 


______________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Jun 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Hoy.




josep ariman y manso no, y MASON

psicopata medico, hay muchos...


----------



## Uritorco (20 Jun 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> josep ariman y manso no, y MASON
> 
> psicopata medico, hay muchos...



Es probable que la mayoria de los socios de Mena mas cercanos y allegados en su trama criminal sean compañeros de logia.


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Jun 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Es probable que la mayoria de los socios de Mena mas cercanos y allegados en su trama criminal sean compañeros de logia.



Tambien se habla de Ernesto Milá, un sesentón ultraderechista que escribe libros de baja tirada, se ha desterrado el mismo en Canadá y siempre se le ha tenido por no trigo limpio vinculado a Gladio y como posible confidente.

En uno de esos informes, Mena dice, Milá que sabe de Royuela ?

es mandilón también?


----------



## Peritta (21 Jun 2020)

No, no abandoné del todo el foro pues seguía leyendo e ignorando a propagandistas pelmas. Sois una auténtica fuente de información cabrones y, lo que es peor, una fuente de inspiración para las guasas, los chistes y las chuflas. Muchas gracias por estar ahí.
Sin embargo las parrafaíllas se las echaba en el Youtube a don Santiago y no por aquí.
Pero es que el sistemilla aquél es incómodo de cojones coño.

El caso es que por allí abundaban los usuarios que pedían ayuda a Trump y que metieran a esta gente en el presidio de Guantánamo y tal y cual ayuditas Pascual. Cosa que me ha parecido un razonamiento muy típico de funcionario: "un problema queda resuelto cuando se le puede endilgar a otro".

Miau. Miedo me da que la judicatura española esté en Washintong C.D.
Si los gringos quieren perseguir los blanqueos de dinero ahí están esas cuentas que no tienen movimientos y a los cuatro años se cierran, que huelen a blanqueo de capital que tira de espaldas. Y si no hacen nada, será que unos blanqueos no serán tan perseguidos con tanto ahínco como otros.

Niet, una cosa es que pongan unas bases militares y paguen por ello un alquiler, y otra es la administración de justicia. Prefiero resucitar viejas costumbres y ponerles mangas verdes a las togas. Verás cómo así se terminan juzgando también entre ellos.

Ahora estoy muy liado y no he entrado a leer los .pdf que don Santiago habrá subido, además estoy leyendo otras cosas. Es por éso y por no meter la pata por lo que no intervengo con más asiduidad.
Total que ganas me dan -y no es por darles ideas a los Royuela- de pagar 300€ al ganador del concurso literario: EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA EN 10 FOLIOS. que se los llevará quien mejor se explique.

Anímate @calopez y pon tú otros 300 al que sea capaz de explicarlo todo en 5 folios.


Es que Aquí, en el Estadospañol digo, se lee mu poco.
__________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Jun 2020)

Estamos gobernados por criminales.


----------



## Peritta (21 Jun 2020)

Joer, qué raro que no hayan mencionado a los narizotas en el vídeo, aunque sí han señalado veladamente a los masones.
De los asiáticos del sur y del éste tampoco han dicho ni mú.
Pues miau. Cuando no hay información todo es propaganda don @Raulisimo. No sé qué pinta ese vídeo aquí, no quiera embarrar el campo ni nos haga disparar por elevación, que a éste le tenemos en el punto de mira.

No estoy de acuerdo con lo que que dice al principio del vídeo. Los grandes banqueros se tienen que tragar lo que salga por la puerta giratoria que quieras que no don @Raulisimo, al revés no, que el Pizarro lo intentó y les acabó tirando el escaño a la cara. Y las grandes corporaciones ésas no tienen un dueño definido caramba, sino que son fondos de pensiones u otros fondos los propietarios de la cosa. Don Emilio creo que sólo poseía el 5 o el 8% del Banco de Santander.

Sí, si el documental ése acaba diciendo lo mismo que digo yo: que hay que ser más cabra que oveja.

Pero sustituya el concepto "élite" por la idea "estupidez humana" y verá que todo se amolda también mu bien.

Supongo que habrá visto alguno de los videos del Bedmenov y habrá comprendido el alcance y el poder de la subversión y, como todos somos vulnerables al halago, son los más inteligentes y los más capaces y los más tal y cual soberbias Pascual (Paco en la jerga de este foro) los que más la padecen y más extienden la subversión ésa, que no es más que la estupidez de los listos que, como tienen estudios,
las gilipolleces que hacen son más gordas.

Y como todo se pega menos la hermosura, ahora está el tío Putin o Putín, nunca sé cómo acentúan los rusos pero me encanta cómo pronuncian la L, prohibiendo que se establezcan por allí oenegés de ésas, aunque den metadona a los yonkis (deben de estar por allí como España en los 80), y mal a penas lo está consiguiendo pues la subversión también se pega.
Sí, ya sé que no fue el pobre don Vladimir quien lo hizo, pero por allí abrieron la caja de Pandora y ahora no hay quien vuelva a meter a los demonios dentro.



______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (22 Jun 2020)

*Expediente Royuela: Novedades Semanales Domingo 21 de Junio de 2020*


----------



## Peritta (22 Jun 2020)

No, que no se extrañen los Royuela que el @calopez nos censuró por aquí, en este triste foro, ya ves tú, la palabra Clara. Incluso escrita en minúscula. Jua, jua, jua. Pobre infeliz.

Total que si no ha movido este hilo a Conspiraciones, a hacer compañía a los de la tierra plana, a los de los anunakis, anisakis e iluminatis, será porque querrá negar que conoce la existencia de este hilo si alguien, con o sin chapa, le pregunta.

Y a sus esbirros supongo que les pasará igual.

No, no os agarrara yo de Jefe de Redacción, no.


@Tarúguez jodío, di algo. Respeto tu opinión y en este tema te nos has puesto de perfil.
Si, ya sé que los carolingios ésos son mu malos y nos tienen mucha tirria, pero ¿sigue usté apostando por la autoría externa del 11-M como el Luis del Pino?, o como yo, y creo que el Tiolbigote también, ¿echa los tres euros de la porra a la autoría interna y a que no están en desiertos lejanos ni en montañas mu remotas?.

¿Ve usté por qué le digo que los crímenes y los misterios no se pueden resolver empezando por la solución?. Para éso está Whilliam Hill y las apuestas coñe. Put your money in your mouth dicen los british sabiamente, que para ésto de los crímenes y los misterios tienen mucha experiencia.
Pero para husmear e indagar, para suponer y elucubrar no se puede empezar por la solución al enigma y de ahí ir tirando.

Es al revés caramba.

Sí, la falta de pruebas nunca es una prueba. Pero sí es un indicio... y mu sospechoso por cierto.

Àndandará el escenariolcrimen -dijo el Tiolalupa cuando el 11-M.







Y con las mismas se volvió para su tierra. ¿No se acuerdan?. Joer qué mala es la memoria.

No sé los corrillos por los pasillos que le harían al hombre en Scotland Yard a poco de llegar, ni los chistes o las guasas que éste contaría con nosotros de protagonistas en el pub de la esquina entre pinta y pinta de cerveza 

pero me los imagino.

Qué cabrones los british éstos.

___________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (23 Jun 2020)

212 visitas on-line. Ná, semos cuatro gatillos mal contaos. 

Será mu independentista y tal, pero ha tenido la idea de contactar con la Tv danesa que asaltó la clínica del doctor Morín, luego parece que el Raventós éste viene de buena fe. Don Santiago le ha dicho que está pendiente la cosa y que necesitan capital humano naturalmente, porque un padre y un hijo, que entre los dos deben sumar 130 años, como no aparezca el Espíritu Santo, pues no dan para más don Nicolás. Y mucho menos con un escaner y dos fotocopiadoras de las antiguas.

¿No sus acordáis cuando salía don Santiago con una camiseta de tirillas y un micrófono penoso para los dos, que se caía cada dos por tres y el señor Alberto se agarraba unos cabreos morunos de no te menees?. Jua, jua, jua. 
Pues éso, que no dan para más, que acaban de presentarnos al jefe de los forenses. Ya nos presentará al coronel de la comandancia, al jefe de los peritos y a otros "piezas" en el amplio sentido de la palabra, cuya colaboración era imprescindible para el buen funcionamiento de la trama y para que la cosa se decantara _conforme a sus intereses_ (sic).

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda espernza.


----------



## RAFA MORA (23 Jun 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> 212 visitas on-line. Ná, semos cuatro gatillos mal contaos.
> 
> Será mu independentista y tal, pero ha tenido la idea de contactar con la Tv danesa que asaltó la clínica del doctor Morín, luego parece que el Raventós éste viene de buena fe. Don Santiago le ha dicho que está pendiente la cosa y que necesitan capital humano naturalmente, porque un padre y un hijo, que entre los dos deben sumar 130 años, como no aparezca el Espíritu Santo, pues no dan para más don Nicolás. Y mucho menos con un escaner y dos fotocopiadoras de las antiguas.
> 
> ...



Eres el puto amo.
No te vayas nunca.


----------



## Debunker (23 Jun 2020)

Yo creo que el Expediente Royuela es verdad al 100% y lo he defendido y difundido tanto como he podido. 

Sin embargo el último vídeo que he visto y que me causó estupor y abandono de su seguimiento fue éste publicado hace un par de semanas,



O sea un magufo de Ciencia y Espiritu, Miguel Celades, dirigiendo un debate sobre el expediente y los intereses de grupos separatistas catalanes , lo de Celades es soportable, si bien cuanto más magufos entren en este tema, más credibilidad perderá, hasta que quede aparcado en ese mundo conspiranóico que solo siguen y creen 4 magufos sin credibilidad.

Lo que me causó tirar la toalla, o casi, si no tengo una buena explicación convincente es que, separatistas catalanes y los Royuelas, intenten un pacto para dar visión y voz a este expediente, los separatistas solo buscan demostrar que Cataluña vive bajo un regimen dictatorial, criminal y corrupto del "estado español" y joder España hasta destruirla, o sea no buscan justicia para todos esos asesinatos y corruptos, sino herramientas para su independencia, la verdad es que ni siquiera pude terminar de ver el vídeo.

Alguien tiene una explicación para esta deriva del caso? , Qué pensáis sobre ello?


----------



## Debunker (23 Jun 2020)

!Que tela¡, he visto a grandes rasgos, saltando el vídeo cada 5 minutos, el último vídeo de los Royuelas con título de "charlas a luz de la luna" y entre éste y el anterior se deduce que David Raventós , separatista, es engañado junto a todo el movimiento separatista catalán, por sus propios líderes, el Puchi, ECR y todos los dirigentes políticos del separatismo y su entramado.

¿Por qué? , ¿que proposito hay en una campaña de propaganda brutal para promocionar el separatismo, medios todos poniendo a España a parir, en la practica prohibición del castellano, disturbios, inseguridad ciudadana, división de la población, huidas de empresas de cataluña, daño económico brutal, juicios, sentencias, huidas de políticos etc. etc. todo ello para fabricar una mentira? o sea según Raventós los políticos separatistas catalanes han traicionado el independentismo y han engañado al pueblo porque nunca esos políticos tuvieron la intención de separarse de España.

Este mundo está loco, que pare que me bajo


----------



## jpjp (23 Jun 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo creo que el Expediente Royuela es verdad al 100% y lo he defendido y difundido tanto como he podido.
> 
> Sin embargo el último vídeo que he visto y que me causó estupor y abandono de su seguimiento fue éste publicado hace un par de semanas,
> 
> ...



Si en cataluña tambien han vivido con la teta del estado, el expediente royuela solo es una parte de todo lo que se ha hecho en el estado, si sacaran todos los casos que habrá al final nos sorprenderiamos del dinero que se han llevado, al final el padrino va a ser una broma al lado de esto.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Jun 2020)

RAFA MORA dijo:


> Eres el puto amo.
> No te vayas nunca.



ni tu amigo mio


----------



## Peritta (23 Jun 2020)

Sí, he oído mentar al Raventós éste pero no le conocía ni en fotografía. No sigo la política catalana porque me parece un insulto que quieran secesionarse. Aunque ellos digan independizarse pero yo es que lo miro desde el otro lado.
¿A ver pà qué si éso no existe en este mundo globalizao?.
También me parece una estupidez por parte de muchos foreros el devolver los insultos y los desplantes con más mala leche de la que ya traen y encima hacer generalizaciones gratuitas. Si no les podéis devolver las afrentas con un chiste, mejor quedaros callados hermosos míos. No veas tú qué cruz tiene que ser el ser catalán y españolista.

Aquí un hilo viejo:

La torre de babel

¿A ver por qué no quieren cambiar cuñadas con nosotros?. Sí, ya sé que las mías son chungas pero con el tiempo las termina uno domesticando y no pican. 
Algo crédulo e infantil me ha parecido el Raventós éste, pero los catalanistas deben abundar por allí como setas y si alguien le ha hecho cara al expediente, ha mirado por el telescopio de Royuela y lo ha contado por ahí a los amigos, no tiene nada de raro que haya sido un catalanista de ésos caramba.
A éstos hay que convencerles de que no existe la independencia ni el Ratoncito Pérez y que no se dejen embaucar por el Flautista de la Tv3, en lugar de mentarles a la madre y cagarse en tòs sus muertos coño.
Insisto en que los españoles de por allí se tienen que dar por aludidos cuando os encendéis y decís esas borriquerías sin conocimiento y generalizando a tocristo.

En cualquier caso el Raventós tampoco es el protagonista de este hilo.

Sí, dice usté @Debunker que ha visto el vídeo a cachos. Pues a mí me ha servido para enterarme que entre el despacho de Mena y el de Ruiz había unos dos kilómetros que tenía que recorrer el García de la Serrana, y el Raventós éste nos ha echado luz sobre algunos nombres que por ahí salen. Luego en principio parece que está actuando de buena fe.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## RAFA MORA (24 Jun 2020)

*Santiago Royuela TIRA LA TOALLA:*


----------



## RAFA MORA (24 Jun 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> ni tu amigo mio



Amigo!!!

Jamás!!!


----------



## Al fin el fin. (24 Jun 2020)

Iker en vez de hacer un especial de esto, ahora hace coaching...
Quien desroyuelarice, lo royuelado, buen desroyuelarizador sera.


----------



## Uritorco (24 Jun 2020)

RAFA MORA dijo:


> *Santiago Royuela TIRA LA TOALLA:*



Has dado tu la primicia aqui. La verdad es que me ha dejado de piedra. Creo que se trata de un conflicto personal, como el mismo ha enfatizado en varias ocasiones, entre Santiago y su padre, lo que ha repercutido tambien en la querella que estaban concluyendo, y en la asociacion, cuyos estatutos estaban basicamente redactados. Si esto es asi, Mena y el estado criminal masonico ha ganado la batalla... al menos por el momento. Esto no deberia de haber pasado, y menos a estas alturas, aunque entiendo la situacion y las explicaciones que proporciona en el video. Desde luego si Santiago no esta dispuesto a seguir con la lucha por los motivos que el considere oportunos, otras personas deberian retomar la labor, con valor y dedicacion, puesto que esto no debe de quedar de ninguna manera en saco roto. Recordemos que, como han puesto tambien de manifiesto, la existencia de un segundo zulo en Zaragoza, que de ratifircarse esta lamentable situacion acabaria por languidecer oculto o dormir el sueño de morfeo en el limbo de la historia.


----------



## viruz (24 Jun 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> No, no abandoné del todo el foro pues seguía leyendo e ignorando a propagandistas pelmas. Sois una auténtica fuente de información cabrones y, lo que es peor, una fuente de inspiración para las guasas, los chistes y las chuflas. Muchas gracias por estar ahí.
> Sin embargo las parrafaíllas se las echaba en el Youtube a don Santiago y no por aquí.
> Pero es que el sistemilla aquél es incómodo de cojones coño.
> 
> ...



Que manera tan hermosa de utilizar nuestra lengua , me siento un primate aporreando el teclado a su lado.
En alusion a su firma, ese dia once de marzo, ese fue el punto de inflexion, a partir de ahi barra libre al las cloacas con el PP aplaudiendo y soltando etarras, desde ese dia como nacion somos una patera a la deriva, toda esta podredumbre brota de esa cloaca que lleva decadas al timon de esta malograda sociedad.


----------



## Peritta (24 Jun 2020)

viruz dijo:


> Que manera tan hermosa de utilizar nuestra lengua , me siento un primate aporreando el teclado a su lado.
> En alusion a su firma, ese dia once de marzo, ese fue el punto de inflexion, a partir de ahi barra libre al las cloacas con el PP aplaudiendo y soltando etarras, desde ese dia como nacion somos una patera a la deriva, toda esta podredumbre brota de esa cloaca que lleva decadas al timon de esta malograda sociedad.



Muchas gracias por las flores pero ya tengo la tumba llena.

No, no fue el once de Marzo señor. Los onces de Marzo no podemos evitarlos. La cosa fue el 3 de Abril. Ése día la administración resolvió, de aquella manera, el caso 11-M. Y ese día abandonamos la realidad y entramos en el mundo de la fantasía.

Me ha pillado leyendo los comentarios en el YouTube del último video de don Santiago que me ha dejado aún más desilusionado de lo que me dejan estos videos.

Tengo ahora que recoger unas fresas y regar unas flores antes de que haga calor y empiecen a dar el coñazo los insectos. Luego, al final de la mañana, a ver si digiero ésto, le echo unas parrafadas don @viruz, Pero no se crea que me salen de natural sino que mi trabajo me cuestan, luego si usté le echara su tiempo y reflexión fijo que también utilizaba nuestra lengua con más o menos arte.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (24 Jun 2020)

RAFA MORA dijo:


> *Santiago Royuela TIRA LA TOALLA:*




Y ahora que?, se terminó el caso? . 

Es espeluznante la situación que vivimos y a nivel mundial, 250.000 niños desaparecen todos los años solo en Europa, desde las organizaciones de más poder mundial como la ONU nos dicen que el sexo no es biológico o sea que no depende de que tengas pene o vulva sino de tu mente, y géneros hay tantos como tu imaginación pueda crear, hace unos días publicaron que en Alemania durante décadas, los niños de los orfanatos eran entregados en adopción a pederastas con apoyo y pleno conocimiento de las autoridades, la misma historia en UK y en el corazón de la BBC usando edificios públicos para orgías con niños, por EEUU hay dossiers tan escabrosos y crueles que son infernales de la flor y nata de la política, el BLM es una manipulación de las masas asombroso, la mentira es verdad y la verdad mentira, Europa cambia de color con la consiguiente desaparición del hombre blanco y además heterosexual, la mujer enemiga del hombre despreciando y atacando a su padre, hermano e hijo, pandemia que nos encarcela y nos silencia , estado económico que nos hace vislumbrar el fin del estado de bienestar y el sálvese quien pueda, cambio climático, cenit de materias primas, escasez energética , una psycop que nos destruye y nos hace arrodillarnos ante quien sea, la civilización más adelantada y desarrollada de toda la historia humana, ha construído un infierno y a él vamos de cabeza, yo soy creyente y solo encuentro explicación de lo que está ocurriendo en que Satanás se ha hecho dueño de este mundo. Se dice que el hombre es lobo del hombre, pero actualmente es peor, el hombre actual devora a sus hijos, vuelve loca y destruye a la mujer convirtiéndola en enemiga de su propia especie, es horrible todo lo que ocurre y la humanidad como un gran rebaño caminando al matadero. 

Hay alguna esperanza de que este expediente continúe en la denuncia?


----------



## Peritta (24 Jun 2020)

Esta es la parrafada que le he dejado en el YouTube ése y que vuelvo a publicar por aquí porque por allí pasará desapercibida:

*Pues no me he enterado de nada don Santiago.

¿Y dice usté que lo deja cuando solo llevan publicado un 30% de la información capturada?, ¿cuando a penas nos está presentado a forenses y otros personajes?. 

Joer. 

A ver ahora cómo describo yo, cuando cualquier parecido con la realidad va a ser pura coincidencia, al Sargento Kim de la benetérita coreana, destinado en la policía judicial y a las órdenes del fiscal general de Pussan 

No sé si se ha cabreado con su padre o con el cancerbero que haya puesto éste a custodiar la documentación. 
En cualquier caso a su padre le ha toreado usté, mesié, desde que de adolescente dejó de llegar a casa pasadas las diez de la noche. Amos no jorobe. 
Sí, ya veo que su padre es un cascarrabias de tomo y lomo (cosa muy generalizada entre los varones cuando envejecemos y de la que no está usté, mesié, exento), le hizo borrar aquél video (que lo vi) del seguimiento que le hizo Mena al suseñoría ése que frecuentaba travestis. 
Pero es que el jodío lleva razón y me parece que yo, que no he estado en mi vida en Barcelona y tengo alergia a la cosa judicial, creo haber adivinado del de que juzgado se trata aunque haya ocultado usté nombres y datos. 

No sé, ya le digo que no me he enterado de nada, a lo mejor es desilusión por el ninguneo a que está sometido este asunto por los medios de comunicación y por el sorprendente silencio de los políticos que podrían sacar provecho de él. 
Es por éso que pienso que la del Mena no será entonces la única red de sicarios a sueldo de nuestra administración que quieren ocultar. 
Pero es que yo soy mu mal pensao. 

Puede que sea cansancio don Santiago. 600 páginas es mucho trabajo cuando uno sabe que no se las van a leer. ¿Nunca le han arrestado a hacer un hoyo, a volverlo a rellenar y a volverlo a abrir y así?. Pues además de físico el daño es psicológico: 
pues vaya un trabajo más tonto. 

Además en España se lee muy poco. 

Lo que quiero decir es que redactar una querella va a ser tontería. Es más, son ustedes quienes están deseando que sean ellos quienes les presenten la querella y será ésa la única que se leerán los togasucias de nuestra judicatura y no la suya. 
Total que déjelo, abandone la vía judicial y la redacción de la querella, que va a ser un esfuerzo baldío, y si su padre quiere que lo haga, que se lo pague coño. Pero sepa que el peor patrón que puede tener uno es su propio padre.

¿Buscarse la vida dice al final del vídeo?, ¿un trabajo con la crisis que hay y la edad que tiene don Santiago?. De ilusión también se vive pero no se come caramba. Además usté sabe que el premio por remar bien siempre es un remo más grande no una patera propia. 

Olvídese del mundillo judicial que por ahí no va a sacar nada, está todo engarzado, la mayoría están conchabados y tienen miedo hasta los abogados. 
Déjese de oficialidades que la cosa consiste en darle difusión. Como la cosa tuviera difusión iban a ser los abogados quienes se dieran de codazos por representarles y los jueces quienes les solicitaran información y documentación. 
Cuéntelo como si fuera una novela negra, que es lo que es, y no nos abrume con listas de nombres. 

En cualquier caso espero que éste que sea, al menos, el penúltimo video don Santiago. Tiene que cerrar la operación Chumy. * 

Y ésto fue lo que escribí cuando me di cuenta que había cerrado también la página web donde colgaba la documentación:

*¿Has descacharrado la página web?. ** ¿Has dejado de creer en la verosimilitud de la documentación?. 
Explícate macho, que ésto parece una espantá a lo Rafael El Gallo. *



_____________ 
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Energia libre (24 Jun 2020)

Joder que pasa con la página de Javier Royuela Samit?.
Que raro suena esto.
Habrá que esperar acontecimientos.
A D. Alberto no creo que sea tan facil callarle aunque la edad es muy puñetera.
Santi es muy tierno y la doma en la trena pasa factura.
Cloaca de país, los paios vuelven a ganar otra batalla esperemos que Trump nuestro bere de referencia aguante y que Putin le eche una mano.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (24 Jun 2020)

Han tumbado cantidad de vídeos...


----------



## ekOz (24 Jun 2020)

Huele a que los han amenazado de nuevo o simplemente estarán artos, no es de extrañar, si te pones en su situación, ves que los juzgados/abogados están cagados y dan largas, que intentas moverlo y la gente se sigue pasando por la propaganda en contra, sumale el dinero que llevarán gastado, demasiada paciencia diría yo, lo único que les queda es que la gente coja el caso y siga empujando, pero difícil, en España no hay justicia, hay conocidos y dinero, contra antes se meta en la cabeza mejor.


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Jun 2020)

La pagina de la documentación esta caida.

Lo siento por Santi R. y todos los que alguna vez tuvimos alguna esperanza de que la justicia revisara todo esto.

A mi, en lo personal me ha abierto los ojos respecto la gente que nos gobierna y lo borregos que son los gobernados.

Me he hecho la promesa de que solo volvere a votar al partido que destape esto... (Con lo cual es muy posible que nunca vuelva a votar).

Mis a agradecimientos sinceros a todos los que habeis puesto vuestro granito de arena por la verdad y la justicia.



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Jun 2020)

Mas justicia masonica

absuelven al niñato jefazo del psoe pederasta hoy mismo

Absuelven al exlíder de Joves Socialistes en Elche de abusar de una niña de 2 años


No abandones, no nos dejes.

Retroceder nunca, rendirse jamas.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Jun 2020)

alguien me puede pasar el contacto de los Royuela por privado?


----------



## Niño Dios (24 Jun 2020)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Corrupción: - La ley de @calopez dice: "Ensuciar el principal acarrea baneo". @Sargento Kowalski es multirreincidente. HÁGASE. CÚMPLASE.


----------



## Uritorco (24 Jun 2020)

Los videos del canal en principio parece que estan todos. Hoy otro modesto pero honrado youtube que ha subido un video hablando humildemente del Expediente. Desde luego si los Royuela desisten va a ser un tremendo varapalo para todos los seguidores de esta truculenta historia. Parece que el motivo ha sido de tipo personal. Desavenencias con el padre y los abogados. El Mena e incluso el gobierno, que naturalemente debe estar al tanto, deben de estar frotandose las manos.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (24 Jun 2020)

RAFA MORA dijo:


> *Santiago Royuela TIRA LA TOALLA:*




joder esto es desesperanzador, y encima dando a entender que hijo y padre han acabado a las malas. Incluso han borrado la mayoría de documentos que habían colgado en su web.


----------



## RAFA MORA (24 Jun 2020)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> joder esto es desesperanzador, y encima dando a entender que hijo y padre han acabado a las malas. Incluso han borrado la mayoría de documentos que habían colgado en su web.



Principalmente son desavenencias con su padre.

Pero también que llevar a buen puerto 
una querella criminal del calibre 
de la de los Royuela, lleva muuuuuucho 
tiempo, esfuerzo y dinero.

En verdad están solos y se les ha hecho 
cuesta arriba. 

Royuela padre está muy mayor 
y Royuela hijo, según comenta, 
no se puede permitir ese ritmo 
de vida de dedicarle tantas horas 
al día al expediente, cuando luego 
resulta que no está recogiendo frutos.

Debe ser frustrante y además el tipo 
tendrá que ganarse la vida, como todos.

Es una pena, y eso que yo no me acababa 
de creer todo el entuerto, pero siempre 
lo he seguido desde el principio 
y algunas cosas si que las veía más 
o menos claras.

Quién sabe. Igual en un futuro 
la cosa se retoma con más apoyo.


----------



## Uritorco (24 Jun 2020)

El viejo tiene a veces muy mala uva, aunque se le puede perdonar despues de todo lo que ha pasado y lleva denunciado.


----------



## Bimmer (25 Jun 2020)

Entiendo a Santiago, yo hace tiempo que estoy igual de desmotivado que él, os haréis una idea, caso Alcasser, Sandra Palo, miles de desaparecidos entre ellos menores, prostitución en centros de menores tutelados por el Estado, aceptación de ser gobernados por corruptos que pertenecen a partidos políticos implicados en decenas de casos de corrupción, etc etc

Lo entiendo pero me hace sospechar y pensar algo que ya se ha hablado en este hilo y es que puede ser que parte del Expediente Royuela sea verdad y otra parte sea inventada, ya sea por estrategia de los implicados en la trama criminal para que en caso de ser pillados la trama estuviese inflada y resultase inverosímil para la gente que se enterase del expediente, o inventada por los propios Royuela, esta última teoría cada vez la veo más posible debido a varias razones : 

- Santiago e respondió al correo que le envié en el que le proponía hacer viral el Expediente Royuela en Twitter, dijo que era buena idea pero no mostró interés en hacerlo. (Recordemos que se gana dinero subiendo videos en YouTube, en Twitter no se gana dinero).

- Debido al silencio que ha recibido por parte de Youtubers más grandes y sobre todo el silencio por parte de la "justicia", jueces, abogados, y por parte de políticos y periodistas, alguien como ellos que quieren justicia y dar a conocer el Expediente Royuela : ¿Por qué no se han puesto en una calle céntrica con pancartas y altavoz explicando dicho expediente? En solo una tarde cientos de personas les grabarían con sus móviles, los vídeos se compartirían por WhatsApp, se haría viral en internet, foros, Twitter, vídeos de YouTube, etc

¿Por qué no han hecho esto?

- La última razón es el vídeo de su despedida y el cierre de la página web, ahora que tiene 12.000 suscriptores, que está a punto de hacer un año subiendo vídeos de manera continua, que cada vez hay más comentarios e interés en sus vídeos, justo ahora ese vídeo, me ha hecho sospechar.

No digo que todo el expediente Royuela sea falso, ni de broma, pero quizá una parte sí lo sea.

Investigad el fraude del nombre legal, el derecho natural vs derecho positivo, la reserva fraccionaria, solo la verdad nos hará libres.


----------



## RAFA MORA (25 Jun 2020)

CAFÉ


----------



## Uritorco (25 Jun 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> Entiendo a Santiago, yo hace tiempo que estoy igual de desmotivado que él, os haréis una idea, caso Alcasser, Sandra Palo, miles de desaparecidos entre ellos menores, prostitución en centros de menores tutelados por el Estado, aceptación de ser gobernados por corruptos que pertenecen a partidos políticos implicados en decenas de casos de corrupción, etc etc
> 
> Lo entiendo pero me hace sospechar y pensar algo que ya se ha hablado en este hilo y es que puede ser que parte del Expediente Royuela sea verdad y otra parte sea inventada, ya sea por estrategia de los implicados en la trama criminal para que en caso de ser pillados la trama estuviese inflada y resultase inverosímil para la gente que se enterase del expediente, o inventada por los propios Royuela, esta última teoría cada vez la veo más posible debido a varias razones :
> 
> ...



Todo el Expediente Royuela es autentico.


----------



## Peritta (25 Jun 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Todo el Expediente Royuela es autentico.



Yo no pongo la mano en el fuego por nadie. Todavía tengo mis dudas.
Ésto empezó siendo algo muy personal y un padre al que le han asesinado a un hijo es capaz de cualquier cosa, incluso de falsificar no solo los informes sino hasta a los propios peritos calígrafos.

Veo que los videos de la operación Chumi, los de la serie de la MªEugenia Alegret o del Josep Arimany i Manso no los han borrado. Parece que los que han borrado son los videos de la investigación económico-bancaria que apunta a la PSOE, ...bueno, a la cúpula de la PSOE, que ésos no reparten ni con sus bases aunque el hijo de la madre del Juan Lanzas tuviera _billetes para asar una vaca_ (sic).

Sí, ahí están los números de las cuentas y los números de los apuntes. Pero las cuentas no se tocan en 4 años y se cancelan, por lo menos en los pocos documentos que he husmeado. Éso tiene pinta de blanqueo de dinero y no de pago de mordidas y comisiones.
¿Se intercambian testaferros y números de cuenta en las logias ésas y por éso el Mena quería meter a los jueces en la masonería?, ¿en eso consisten las ceremonias mandilonas?.

Yo puedo apoyar con el poco talento que Dios me ha dado para el teclado, pero de husmear en informes bancarios no tengo ni la menor idea, éso que lo hagan los de Hacienda si es que se cansan de buscar las 13 fincas de la infanta Cristina y a los 13 notarios que certificaron la existencia de dichas fincas.

PD.- ¿Alguien tiene la dirección de correo de don Santiago?.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (25 Jun 2020)

Después de tanto trabajo de años y dineral que le ha costado al Royuela padre conseguir esa documentación, y para qué la exposición que han tenido por persecución con intentos de matarlos, ahora cuando estaban consiguiendo un cierto volumen de seguimiento, tiran la toalla y justo ocurre después de ese trato que han hecho con ese partido separatista de Cataluña , tendrá algo que ver? , que pensáis?


----------



## Debunker (25 Jun 2020)

sigo sin entender el porqué de esta decisión tan repentina y demoledora.

Es verdad que no han tenido un gran éxito en la divulgación del expediente, pero tienen una larga experiencia de como son las cosas, han hecho denuncias, creo que ciento y pico en diferentes juzgados, han escrito denunciando el expediente al Rey y a otros, han gastado un pastón y tiempo tremendo en conseguir la documentación, llevan en esa lucha desde 2006 y atrás, han sufrido intentos de liquidarlos etc. etc. sabían que la lucha iba a ser larga y ahora de repente todo esa capital de años y años en dinero, investigación, denuncias, acoso etc. lo tiran por la borda, algo debe de haber ocurrido que no lo van a decir.

Es posible que les hayan ofrecido una buena suma de pasta gansa por su silencio y documentos y Royuela hijo , haya pensado que eso soluciona su vida que, su padre está al final de la vida y a él le quedan años que vivir y mejor cubierto que sufriendo como un Quijote, Royuela hijo, tiene familia? 

Es posible que el pacto de cooperación con el partido independentista les haya proporcionado contactos con gente interesada en el tema que puedan utilizar toda esa documentación para chantajear al estado español, bien para la independencia de Cataluña o cualquier otra causa inconfesable y les hayan pagado.

En fin, no me creo una mierda de las excusas dadas por Royuela hijo, algo ha pasado


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Jun 2020)

pasadme su email coño.


----------



## RAFA MORA (25 Jun 2020)

Así es!!!

Y ahora explica que ha sido denunciado 
por al agencia de protección de datos.


----------



## Peritta (25 Jun 2020)

¿Qué pasa don @Incorrezto, se le ha comido la lengua el gato?. Fijo que es usté, mesié, una de las 150 visitas por posta que tiene este hilo.
Es que dice que pasa por aquí sólo a leerme a mí y como he intervenido muchas veces y usté callao como una puerta aunque sus buenas risas se habrá echao, ahora le invoco para que dé su opinión si es que quiere pasar por arúspice atinado para la siguiente.

¿Le ha dado ahora por la omertá y el silencio con lo que a usté le gusta piarla?.
Qué cosas.
Vivir para ver.

Esta es una respuesta que le eché a un tío en el anterior video

RANDONKELDAM.- ¿A qué se refiere cuando dice que ya no tiene acceso a los documentos? 
PERITTA.- Los documentos estarán en Francia custiodiados por un cancerbero no feo sino mal encarado. 
El señor Alberto no quiere que don Santiago airee intimidades de otras "víctimas" extorsionadas por Mena, como el suseñoría ése que era aficionado a los travestis y su señora le ponía los cuernos. 

Don Santiago publicó un vídeo escondiendo nombres y datos para que no supiéramos quién era ni dónde estaba el lupanar... o lupanaro, bueno, lupanare en neolengüés ya que el género de los/las/les meretrices no lo tengo yo mu claro, para que viéramos cómo era el mecanismo, protocolo se dice hoy día, que se traían para buscarle mierda a sus extorsionados, que podían pagar el chantaje con dinero, ...o con sentencias amañadas.

Su padre le hizo borrar el video (que lo vi yo) y no le debió de sentar mu bien. Algo de razón tiene el viejo porque yo adiviné bien pronto de qué magistrado se trataba y no he estado en Cataluña mas que a recoger fruta a principio de los 80, no le digo más. 

Pero algo de razón también tiene el "joven" porque no se entendería tanto descaro ni tanta impunidad si no tuvieran a la mayoría de los togasucias agarrados por las pelotillas, y ésto nos lo tienen que contar para ponernos en situación caramba. 

En cualquier caso todo ésto son especulaciones mías que deduzco de leer a los demás. Habrá que oír al Arconte o a cualquiera de estos dos, pero me creo que por falta de güevos no es. 

Los güevos con diéresis también les cuelgan a las mujeres ¿eh? y si no me cree cambiamos cuñadas unos diítas. 




Tacañete dijo:


> Yo lo que me imagino es que el CNI, la mafia socialista, o alguien de poder los habrá tocado bien tocado y tienen que parar. Es una pelota que ha crecido mucho y no los van a dejar seguir porque se cargan el régimen, así de simple.
> 
> Si paran porque les han dejado claro que los matan a ellos y a toda su familia, o porque les han metido en el bolsillo una cantidad de dinero indecente, no lo sé. Pero que los han parado, seguro.
> 
> Lo único bueno que vamos a sacar de esto los que hemos conocido este caso es que el sistema ya no nos engañará jamás, sabemos la clase de basura de la que se nutre este régimen, quienes lo dirigen, como son los personajes que lo forman y a lo que se dedican.



Señor, no está al cabo de las noticias:





_____________________ 
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Jun 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa don @Incorrezto, se le ha comido la lengua el gato?. Fijo que es usté, mesié, una de las 150 visitas por posta que tiene este hilo.
> Es que dice que pasa por aquí sólo a leerme a mí y como he intervenido muchas veces y usté callao como una puerta aunque sus buenas risas se habrá echao, ahora le invoco para que dé su opinión si es que quiere pasar por arúspice atinado para la siguiente.
> 
> ¿Le ha dado ahora por la omertá y el silencio con lo que a usté le gusta piarla?.
> ...



Pues que quieres que te diga, borré la suscripción a post nuevos y como no veía el hilo en Tendencias pues imaginé que seguiría todo igual, o sea dando vueltas en círculo a lo mismo y sin chicha nueva.

Entre seguir el tema del corona virus, observar lo que pasa en USA y que en cuanto nos dejaron salir me he cogido la bici casi cada tarde para recuperar la forma física y mental hasta me olvidé de que existía este tema.

Pero vamos, que en cuanto salga en los mass mierda o alguien que hasta ahora no haya cantado se dé un concierto vuelvo, mientras es que no le veo interés.

O es una fabulación o no hay pruebas. Yo digo lo de siempre, algún caso habrá que se pueda documentar y que sea demasiado extraño para ser casual.

Gracias por la mención, en todo caso.


----------



## L.RAMOS (26 Jun 2020)

Yo le dediqué en su momento algo más de una semana (o un mes, yo qué sé) a este tema y acabé hasta la polla. Ni me imagino como estarán los Royuela.

De momento se ve que siguen. Lo importante me parece que no es tanto que se resuelva, pues eso llevaría décadas, como que se mantenga a flote. Que se vea de forma continuada el pedazo de mierda tras el telón. Porque esa es la fórmula para que una masa crítica abra los ojos un poquito. Y así, con todo. Que el hedor de toda la basura que está en el centro del sistema llegue a ser tan insoportable, que reviente por algún lado. Eso se consigue con continuidad y acumulación. Hoy es pizzagate, Royuela, ayer fue Alcásser, Jimmy Saville. Mañana será otra cosa. Siempre teniendo en cuenta que no hay nada rotundo, que no hay nada 100% demostrable, porque de eso va este juego.

Yo sigo más o menos atento. Si dentro de un año paso por aquí y este hilo ha caído en el olvido, lo reflotaré. Y así hasta que me muera, si no se me da la oportunidad de hacer más, ese es mi grano de arena.


----------



## Niño Dios (26 Jun 2020)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Han tumbado cantidad de vídeos...



Corrupción: - La mejor descripción hecha por forero alguno del mamarratxo pantxipodemita @Sargento Kowalski

*Quién es el retrasado de mierda este que va comentando en mis putos hilos*

_*"Se trata del maricón con síndrome de Dawn de @Sargento Kowalski*_

*
Ver archivo adjunto 327462
*

_*Un friki rarito creepy sin familia ni amigos que pasa 24/7 365 días en el foro, parece que es cagador de semen a full y le gustan los meaos y cagaos en la boca. Yo en mi vida foril le había dirigido la palabra y el tío ahora se ha obsesionado conmigo para que le cague en la boca o algo así, he buscado algo y veo que también se había obsesionado con SenPuntos y Mussolini94. A ver si le quitan la paguita con la crisis y se queda sin Internet, yo ni tengo npi y me descojono y sólo lo meto en el ignore, pero es prueba de que los moderadores en este foro se rascan las pelotas y hasta dejan que aquí pupulen pedófilos como Barley y demás."*_

Y entre otros, también se ha dedicado a acosar gratuitamente con su frustración al buen @mostacho ...

Aquí mas mamarratxadas del payaso sin vida ese...

*Corrupción: - La ley de @calopez dice: "Ensuciar el principal acarrea baneo". @Sargento Kowalski es multirreincidente. HÁGASE. CÚMPLASE.*

Teniendo que en cuanta que @calopez y sus moderratas toleran y/o alientan a basuras como ese pobre rojillo infeliz de @Sargento Kowalski, que nadie se extrañe de que este foro se vuelva cada vez un muladar aún mas y mas inmundo...

Nada mas que añadir.


----------



## Uritorco (26 Jun 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa don @Incorrezto, se le ha comido la lengua el gato?. Fijo que es usté, mesié, una de las 150 visitas por posta que tiene este hilo.
> Es que dice que pasa por aquí sólo a leerme a mí y como he intervenido muchas veces y usté callao como una puerta aunque sus buenas risas se habrá echao, ahora le invoco para que dé su opinión si es que quiere pasar por arúspice atinado para la siguiente.
> 
> ¿Le ha dado ahora por la omertá y el silencio con lo que a usté le gusta piarla?.
> ...



Hombre, cuanto me alegro de que hayan vuelto y sigan adelante con el Expediente. Voy a echarle un vistazo al video.


----------



## Peritta (26 Jun 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga, borré la suscripción a post nuevos y como no veía el hilo en Tendencias pues imaginé que seguiría todo igual, o sea dando vueltas en círculo a lo mismo y sin chicha nueva.
> 
> Entre seguir el tema del corona virus, observar lo que pasa en USA y que en cuanto nos dejaron salir me he cogido la bici casi cada tarde para recuperar la forma física y mental hasta me olvidé de que existía este tema.
> 
> ...



¿Que no hay pruebas?, confesión tras confesión oiga. Sí, inconscientes e involuntarias pero confesiones al fin y al cabo. Son pruebas documentales señor, administrativas si quiere decirlo así, ya que lo que se ha capturado son los archivos de la "empresa", que es lo primero que se llevan los guardias cuando hacen un registro, ya sea en las oficinas del Rodrigo Rato o en las de la Junta de Andalucía.

Pero todo puede ser una fabulación yo tampoco lo descarto, no pongo la mano en el fuego por nadie.

Chicha nueva hay, nos acaban de presentar al jefe de sus contactos en el IAF (Instituto Anatómico Forense), pieza importante para que los de la trama pudieran dormir a pierna suelta y sin sobresaltos, al jefe de la comandancia nos lo presentarán cualquier día,... pero si no sigue el asunto entiendo entonces que permanezca mudo y no se asome por aquí.
En cualquier caso enterrando la cabeza como hace el avestruz no va a hacer que desaparezca el monstruo.

Esta es una cita de otro usuario en otro tema (Las Rozas, terraza, perros, agresión)



Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿Te dejan en coma pero la justicia no actúa hasta que presentas denuncia?
> No se, voy a leerlo otra vez, a ver si me he dejado algo, porque no lo entiendo.








L.RAMOS dijo:


> De momento se ve que siguen. Lo importante me parece que no es tanto que se resuelva, pues eso llevaría décadas, como que se mantenga a flote. Que se vea de forma continuada el pedazo de mierda tras el telón. Porque esa es la fórmula para que una masa crítica abra los ojos un poquito. Y así, con todo. Que el hedor de toda la basura que está en el centro del sistema llegue a ser tan insoportable, que reviente por algún lado. Eso se consigue con continuidad y acumulación. Hoy es pizzagate, Royuela, ayer fue Alcásser, Jimmy Saville. Mañana será otra cosa. Siempre teniendo en cuenta que no hay nada rotundo, que no hay nada 100% demostrable, porque de eso va este juego.
> 
> Yo sigo más o menos atento. Si dentro de un año paso por aquí y este hilo ha caído en el olvido, lo reflotaré. Y así hasta que me muera, si no se me da la oportunidad de hacer más, ese es mi grano de arena.



Estoy con usté, mesié, presentar denuncias y querellas no va a servir para nada, los togasucias no es que estén conchabados, es que los hay que cumplen órdenes y acatan chantajes.
Por ahí no hay nada que rascar, es una pérdida de tiempo, esfuerzo y talento. Ni el procurador se va a leer nada que pase de 144 caracteres.

Ésto ha de ser primero un secreto a voces, después que intervengan los de la judicatura

si es que no se les cae la cara de vergüenza.

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Sdenka (26 Jun 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Después de tanto trabajo de años y dineral que le ha costado al Royuela padre conseguir esa documentación, y para qué la exposición que han tenido por persecución con intentos de matarlos, ahora cuando estaban consiguiendo un cierto volumen de seguimiento, tiran la toalla y justo ocurre después de ese trato que han hecho con ese partido separatista de Cataluña , tendrá algo que ver? , que pensáis?



Me pregunto si será ese el motivo por el que ya no se pueden ver los videos del Arconte en relación al expediente


----------



## Debunker (26 Jun 2020)

Por supuestísimo me alegro de que todo se haya solucionado, el Expediente vuelva a activarse y me alegro que, efectivamente haya sido un desacuerdo entre padre e hijo lo que además me demuestra que no son un grupo organizado que se han inventado cosas y han sido capaces de crear una novela negra falsificando semejante expediente, está claro que todo esta historia documentada y denuncia es gracias a Royuela padre , esa generación de tíos con cojones y fieles a sus principios, por cierto os pongo un vídeo de comparación entre podemitas y falangistas según sus idearios ,


----------



## Peritta (27 Jun 2020)

Yo no andaría metiendo a la política en este hilo porque ya entra ella sola sin que la llamemos, se distrae la atención del tema principal embarrándose el campo y porque se nos pueden caer mitos:




Aquí está pidiendo otra vez disculpas por haberse pasado de frenada con el Pedro Varela:



Y aquí el texto que le dejé en el video:

*Quienes no tenemos facilidad de palabra tenemos que escribir un guión o unas notas de lo que vamos a decir don Santiago antes de ponernos delante de la cámara. ** 

El fiscal Mena no ha matado, ha (yo voy a decir presuntamente para regatear a la brigadilla de "Delitos Telemátikos") mandado matar don Santiago. 

Es por estas cosas que le digo que se escriba unas notas caramba. Las palabras son muy importantes y si le dedicara más tiempo a pensar, reflexionar y escribir sobre lo que va a decirle a la cámara que a redactar la querella, puede que la querella se la pusieran ellos 

y ese trabajo que se ahorraba caramba. 

Si su padre se ha encabezonado en poner querella, que contrate redactores y no abogados ya que la cosa va por 600 páginas como poco y perdone usté la risa floja. 
Además los redactores somos más baratos y podemos cobrar en negro. 
Free lance dice el otro. 

Mire, en ayudarle a redactar estas charletas es en lo que podía colaborar el abogado brillante ése que le llamó "camarada" en un mal momento y sin conocerle de nada, y, claro, usted se creyó su propio prejuicio y desde entonces le cayó mal. 
O éso he creído entender. 

A usté lo que le cabrea es que no le haya sido sincero y confesado que tiene miedo como hizo su otro amigo abogado. 
Con lo cual usté está en su derecho de pensar que si no colabora ni en la sombra, será por su amistad con la hermana de Marc Palmés (que en su casa conocerán a la hora de comer pero que en la Castilla profunda, y éso que también tenemos nuestros Pons y nuestros Serra, no conocemos de nada. Haga pues el favor de dejar de ser críptico y si menciona a un personaje ilumínelo con datos o anécdotas o no nos enteraremos de nada) o con la MªTeresa Compte Masach ésa, que sería la que sustituyó a Mena cuando se jubiló ¿no?, y por su prestigio e influencia en ese mundillo o en ese gremio. 

Aquí, en Espain sufrimos de corporativismo gremial señor. Parece hasta cosa de masones. Lo padecen los médicos, los ingenieros y hasta los taxistas don Santiago. Miedo me da a mí la independencia del poder judicial ése que piden. 
Pero si el Pedro Varela iba a jugar a dos bandas o a hacer de submarino para los querellados, mejor que no se acerque ni a husmear.*

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (27 Jun 2020)

Otra prueba más de la no justicia que hay en España, los protagonistas de esta noticia : Sociedad: - Brutal paliza en el metro de Barcelona, la víctima en silla de ruedas.

Están en libertad, cumplieron los 2 años de prisión preventiva desde verano de 2016 hasta verano de 2018, desde entonces están en libertad hasta en la actualidad, el que inició la agresión, el tal "Rubén el Killo", se permite el lujo de subir lo bien que se lo pasa en una piscina de un chalet de la sierra, junto a su novia choni con la que va a tener una hija, todo esto lo sube a Instagram, si esto os interesa subiré fotos que lo acreditan, no me invento nada.

Según la última noticia, en Enero se celebró el juicio y en Marzo salía la sentencia, en noticias anteriores la juez dijo que tras la prisión preventiva no podían quedar en libertad debido a la gravedad de la agresión, entre 3 dejaron con una tetraplejia incompleta de una paliza a un hombre y todo porque este les dijo que dejaran de lanzarse el mechero entre ellos. Imágenes de la agresión, aviso que pueden herir la sensibilidad : 

He de recordar que esto sucedió en Barcelona y que los agresores son de Barcelona, estos sujetos han subido simbología satánica a las redes sociales después del ingreso preventivo en prisión por lo que para mí que han ingresado en una organización criminal similar a la de Mena, de ahí que estén en libertad, me da que estos son los que harán los trabajos sucios y cuando ya no sean útiles, el Sargento Ruiz de turno se deshaga de ellos. 

No olvidéis que en mi hilo os aparece las redes sociales de 2 de los 3 agresores y en algunas fotos aparece el que no tiene Facebook, el alto rubio que fue el primero en atacar por la espalda, estoy pensando la manera de hacer viral este caso y sobre todo dar a conocer a toda España la cara de esos agresores criminales y psicópatas que para más inri justificaron la paliza diciendo que fue en defensa propia, es muy injusto que a los de la manada de San Fermines les conozca todo dios sin estar claro lo que pasó, y a estos criminales por dejar en silla de ruedas de por vida a un ser humano, solo yo y 4 gatos conozcamos sus caras, considero un deber moral que todo individuo sepa quiénes son estos psicópatas para que cuando se crucen con ellos, estén al tanto de lo que pueden llegar a hacer.


----------



## Debunker (27 Jun 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> No olvidéis que en mi hilo os aparece las redes sociales de 2 de los 3 agresores y en algunas fotos aparece el que no tiene Facebook, el alto rubio que fue el primero en atacar por la espalda, estoy pensando la manera de hacer viral este caso y sobre todo dar a conocer a toda España la cara de esos agresores criminales y psicópatas que para más inri justificaron la paliza diciendo que fue en defensa propia, es muy injusto que a los de la manada de San Fermines les conozca todo dios sin estar claro lo que pasó, y a estos criminales por dejar en silla de ruedas de por vida a un ser humano, solo yo y 4 gatos conozcamos sus caras, considero un deber moral que todo individuo sepa quiénes son estos psicópatas para que cuando se crucen con ellos, estén al tanto de lo que pueden llegar a hacer.



No hay justicia ni nada que se le parezca, el problema de la brutalidad que denuncias es que hay tantas, todos los días, que la gente no se conmueve ni en mínimos, la gente se siente impotente y acepta estas cosas como una nueva normalidad y sálvese quien pueda, para rizar el rizo hay sectores de la izquierda tanto en España como en EEUU, deconozco si en algún país más, que exigen o demandan la puesta en libertad de los presidiarios, ahora no parece ser aceptado pero poco a poco se aceptará si seguimos como ahora.


----------



## Peritta (28 Jun 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> He de recordar que esto sucedió en Barcelona y que los agresores son de Barcelona, estos sujetos han subido simbología satánica a las redes sociales después del ingreso preventivo en prisión por lo que para mí que han ingresado en una organización criminal similar a la de Mena, de ahí que estén en libertad, me da que estos son los que harán los trabajos sucios y cuando ya no sean útiles, el Sargento Ruiz de turno se deshaga de ellos.



Charlies llaman los de la CNI a los subcontrataos que se pringan, aunque dudo que éstos lo sean. Bueno, habría que ver quién es el apalizado (lo de la tetraplejia lo voy a poner un poquito en duda), pero si éstos están en la calle será porque habrán sobornado al togasucia de turno (puede que de 4º turno), o serán parientes del fiscal o del secretario del tribunal, o tendrán un cuñao procurador o algo, ya le digo que no conozco el gremio, 

ni ganas. 

Pero gracias al expediente Royuela ya me voy haciendo yo una idea, ya.

Eso sí, en que la de Mena no era/es la única red de sicarios a las órdenes de alguien -o alguienes- de la administración, estoy completamente del todo de acuerdo con usté, mesié. 

El que esas bandas se lleven mal o bien entre sí, o que no sepan de la existencia de una competencia que les pudiera restar clientela (a éstos no les faltaba) pues no sé, ni voy a mirar. El Mena éste está en el punto de mira y no voy a buscar otros blancos -mucho menos a unos canis vanidosos a los que les gusta alardear- antes de haber descerrajado unos cuántos tiros a éste.
No distraiga con fotitos, haga el favor, que como ésos muchos.


Aquí un par de vídeos donde claman ayuda porque están solos.





El que el señor Alberto empiece a chochear y se exprese como el culo es disculpable. Se va de un tema a otro porque quiere contarlo todo de una tacada y no le caben las palabras en la boca, pero el que don Santiago abra un video para decirle cuatro cosas a un troll en lugar de hacer más caso a los que sí creemos en su causa y que difundiéndolo se puede conseguir algo, ná, que se le caiga la cara de vergüenza a alguien o que se le abra la úlcera al Mena o al coronel de la comandancia, porque más allá no vamos a conseguir nada -con la administración hemos topado amigo Sancho- me hace pensar que don Alberto es también un poquito tuercebotas. 

Si por mí fuera le mandaba al banquillo y que alguno de sus hermanos mayores se ponga frente a la cámara. Mejor la hermana que las mujeres suelen tener más facilidad de palabra que nosotros.

____________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Lux Mundi (28 Jun 2020)

Una pena que este tema este cayendo en el olvido. La putada es que se empezó a difundir poco antes de que empezará la pandemia, y eso fue lo que le quitó protagonismo. Es un caso muy turbio que debería tener máxima difusión.


----------



## Peritta (28 Jun 2020)

Este es un video que acabo de encontrar y nadie ha publicado por aquí y me parece que hay más.
Habla del librero éste que también sale mentado en las notas de Mena. es del 20 de Abril pero lo he encontrado hoy y como el hombre ha cogido la linde, aquí le dejo el video por si quiere bajarse a esta arena de fieras y gladiadores

hasta que nos cierren el chiringuito, claro. 



Y aquí el texto que le he dejado:

¿Delito continuado de genocidio?. Joer.
Será apología del genocidio o algo así, porque antes de acusar de genocidio hay que acusar de asesinato, digo yo. Y el Pedro Varela éste, me parece a mí, no ha roto un plato en su vida. 

Si los judíos se han prestado a semejante payasada, será que entre ellos también abundarán los tuercebotas más que los tíos listos con gafas, ...o que tras 2.000 años de historia no han perdido la costumbre de condenar a inocentes a sabiendas (y ahí dejo mi firma como tirón de orejas pà tós). 

Le pregunto a usté don Santiago, ¿se vendían en esa librería también libros de judíos que habían estado en campos de concentración nazis, o ésa era una librería mu militante y esos libros no estaban muy expuestos porque la clientela hubiera protestado?. 
¡Eh!, no me malinterprete que yo soy de los que piensan que en las carnicerías se vende carne y en las pescaderías pescado, y que el Pedro Varela ése estaba en su derecho de vender los libros que le diera la gana. Faltaría más. 
Además en España se lee mu poco y nunca entendí por qué le agarraron tanta tirria a este hombre. 
¿Vendía poesías de Pemán?. 

Es para hacerme una idea caramba. Nunca he militado en la cosa política. Entonces había suecas despendolás por aquí y después salió lo del "destape" y la "movida madrileña" y uno nunca tuvo tiempo para tomarse en serio estas cosas. 
Ahora me he hecho franquista pero solo es por llevar la contraria y jorobar. Bueno, y por explicarles a los jóvenes cómo es que antaño tocristo eramos franquistas. Yo también soy vejete y me da por contar historietas de abuelo Cebolleta. 

Bueno, no lo éramos, que buenos chistes le hacíamos al General Bajito. 
Lo que no queríamos es que se apagara aquella "lucecita del Pardo" porque lo mismo nos quedábamos a oscuras 

que es lo que nos pasa ahora. 

¿A ver si no?. 
Joer, cuando me pongo a levitar me voy por las ramas. Usté dispense la parrafada. 
¿A quién van dirigidas esas cartas?. Es que más parecen anotaciones personales para no olvidarse que notas dirigidas a alguien del personal de la embajada israelí o de la sinagoga de nosedónde. 

Vaya, vaya al meollo de la cosa, que algunos queremos mirar el "EXPEDIENTE Royuela" (ojalá se acabe convirtiendo en el "CASO Mena", dígaselo a su padre que se pone mu pesao) como una novela negra aunque la cosa tenga mucho que ver con la política.

¿Éstas notas también fueron capturadas en el "zulo" de la clínica del doctor Morín?, ¿son de las que aparecieron en los archivos?, ¿qué ponía en la carpetilla que las englobaba a todas, Pedro Varela a secas?. 
¿Había alguna fecha anotada o algo?. ¿Nos puede decir de qué fecha aproximada son?, es que la mayoría no estamos puestos en el tema. 

Céntrese mesié y no nos desperdigue el tiro. ¿No es oro lo que tiene?, pues a enseñarlo. A decir por qué han usado ésas y no otras para hacer las pruebas caligráficas, a decir si esas notas son las que guardan ahí como oro en polvo porque solo tienen las huellas de Mena y nadie más y así las toquetean ustedes con guantes y tal. 

Éso, éso es lo que tiene que contarnos y en lo que tiene que hacer hincapie mesié. 
O éso me parece a mí monamí.
_______________ 
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (28 Jun 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Charlies llaman los de la CNI a los subcontrataos que se pringan, aunque dudo que éstos lo sean. Bueno, habría que ver quién es el apalizado (lo de la tetraplejia lo voy a poner un poquito en duda), pero si éstos están en la calle será porque habrán sobornado al togasucia de turno (puede que de 4º turno), o serán parientes del fiscal o del secretario del tribunal, o tendrán un cuñao procurador o algo, ya le digo que no conozco el gremio,
> 
> ni ganas.
> 
> ...



Aquí tienes noticias del suceso : 

Juicio a los acusados de dar una paliza a un hombre en el metro de Barcelona: "Lo convertimos en polvo de tanto pegarle"

NOTICIA FALSA, ENTRE 2018 Y 2020 HAN SUBIDO FOTOS A REDES SOCIALES HACIENDO VIDA NORMAL EN LIBERTAD : 

Una jueza prorroga dos años la prisión preventiva por una brutal paliza en el Metro de Barcelona

"Casi me matan y no sé por qué"

Brutal paliza en el metro de Barcelona: "Lo convertimos en polvo de tanto pegarle"




No es distraer con fotitos, he hecho lo que los periodistas y FCSE tendrían que haber hecho, es un deber moral para mí que se conozcan las caras de esos criminales, han dejado a un hombre en silla de ruedas con tetraplejia incompleta de por vida, casi total pérdida de visión en un ojo, trastornos mentales, se burlaron por WhatsApp de la paliza y en el juicio dijeron que fue en defensa propia cuando en el vídeo se ve que fue una paliza gratuita en ventaja numérica y ensañamiento con la víctima de rodillas completamente indefenso, esos agresores están en libertad, me pregunto quiénes serán los responsables cuando acaben matando a alguien, si han hecho eso una vez y no han recibido castigo, lo volverán a hacer, para mí está claro, el Mena de turno los va a usar para trabajos sucios como por ejemplo en uno de los casos del Expediente Royuela, es la única explicación lógica que le encuentro a que este sistema putrefacto deje en libertad a criminales, junto a otra teoría la cual es que de este modo el pueblo tiene miedo e inseguridad por lo que el sistema les vende por la fuerza una policía que sirve única y exclusivamente al Estado, el mismo Estado que permite la existencia de todos esos delincuentes y criminales.

En un caso del Expediente Royuela, unos familiares que denunciaron la muerte sospechosa del familiar fueron agredidos y amenazados, no recuerdo qué caso concreto era pero ha salido en este mismo hilo, los que hacen esos trabajos sucios me da que cumplen el perfil de los 3 psicópatas de la paliza en el metro de Barcelona, no es casualidad la simbología que muestran, el 666 tatuado en el pecho y haciendo el símbolo del 6 con la mano.

Apuesto todos mis ahorros a que si semejante paliza la recibe el hijo de un juez o allegado a este, esos agresores estarían o de por vida en la cárcel o en un zulo siendo apalizados por individuos como los protagonistas del metro de Barcelona.

No distraigo el hilo, está muy relacionado, en el Expediente Royuela los que hacen los trabajos sucios tienen que cumplir el perfil de esos agresores de metro Barcelona, un Sargento Ruiz de turno no se va a manchar las manos, estos se limitan a mandar, para más inri, dichos agresores son de Barcelona, epicentro de la trama criminal de el Mena y compañía, yo estoy investigando por ahí, tengo todo el entorno fichado de esos tres desgraciados, al final la chusma se junta con chusma y a raíz de esos 3, he dado con calaña que en los mismos comentarios de su Facebook ves que les ponen : "Cabron si acababas de salir jajajaja" (haciendo referencia a que llevaba poco en libertad y le vuelven a enchironar).

Estos individuos al final son los típicos que se comen el marrón si la cosa sale mal y se descubren 3 cuerpos de niñas descuartizadas, el personal creerá que fueron ellos en vez de afamados políticos, jueces etc.


----------



## Peritta (28 Jun 2020)

Ahora mismo, es directo:



_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (29 Jun 2020)

Y aquí el texto que le he dejado.

Decepciones, desengaños, puede decir puñaladas si le han dolido don Santiago, pero déjele hablar caramba, que interrumpe usté mucho y ya se lo dijo su madre en el video que le vi del Blas Piñar. 
Y toma colleja que si no te la dio ella te la doy yo 

que es tuya. 

Y por éso no deja daño piscológiko. 

El tío no se quiere mojar caramba, le pasa lo mismo que al César Vidal y lo mismo que a mí monamí: que no quiere creérselo 

ya me gustaría. 

Desilusiones, desengaños, puede llamarlas puñaladas si le han dolido don Santiago, pero dicen que la madurez está hecha de éso mismo. 

Ahí tiene usé a su amigo de verdad, de la infancia que nos trajo a Charlas a la Luz de la Luna coño, al que no ha tenido que idealizar para que fuera su amigo "pasiempre" y sin embargo al carlista ése le hizo usté su gurú hindú cuando le dio por el carlismo y le tenía idealizado.
Eche, eche unos ratos con el "brasileño" coñe, que le vendrán bien para templar sus nervios.
O mejor asómelo a la pantalla que de los invitados que ha llevado es el que más me ha gustado 

con diferencia. 
Se le ve buena gente. 

No le dé más importancia al carlista ése. En la cárcel tendría que verle por los pasillos o en los talleres todos los días, pero en la vida civil puede usté ignorarle para no hacerse mal hígado, que no se preocupe que no se lo va a encontrar por ahí cada dos por tres. 

Bueno, lo que yo quería decirle es que hay que ganar la guerra de las palabras antes de dar la batalla por las ideas porque, si no, no nos vamos a entender ni dentro de la misma trinchera. Además no hay peor cosa que el fuego amigo. 

No señor, no es El Estado quien mata a mil y pico personas, es la administración aunque la escribamos con minúscula. Que cuando más (presuntamente) manda matar el Mena y más expande el negocio es con el Tiolbigote de Presidente de Gobierno 

y con mayoría absoluta. 

No, si lo único que algunos le echábamos en cara al Aznar era que no pasara una escoba y una fregona por el Ministerio del Interior tras lo que pasó con lo del GAL. Luego me temo que va a dar igual quien gobierne. 

¿No se acuerda cuando espiaron al Ministro del Interior de Rajoy en su propio despacho y puede que con su propio teléfono, lo filtraron a la prensa y el muy excelentísimo no tuvo el cuajo de denunciarlo?. 
Puede que porque no quisiera enterarse de quién le espiaba. 

Pues éso, omita la palabra "Estado" y use siempre que pueda el vocablo "administración" que se corresponde mu bien con el "deep-state" ése que dicen los gringos y a quien no hay quien meta en cintura. 
Puede pedir justicia, pero no se la pida a la administración, ésos lo único que pueden dar es judicatura, que no es exactamente lo mismo. Que ya vimos al Gómez Pftalato Bermúdez cuando en el 11-M no les coincidían ni las traducciones de los intérpretes, que tuvieron que traerse unos de Italia ¿no se acuerda o era usté mu joven?, hablar de la "verdad judicial" y la "verdad periodística" y la verdad nosèqué que quedó mu ridículo 

Es la administración la que mata con toa su cara y ni se molesta en deshacerse del cadaver, lo deja ahí, colgado de una estantería por ejemplo, 














y dice que se ha resbalado en la ducha, que si lo pone en el informe, éso al final será lo que ha pasado.

Es que es la administración la que ha de despiojarse, no _El Estado._ 


A ver si cunde el ejemplo:

La detención del forense da un vuelco a la muerte de Mario Biondo y destroza a Raquel Sánchez Silva - Periodista Digital
_________________________ 
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (30 Jun 2020)

*Comunicado De Don Alberto Royuela Desde Madrid*


----------



## RAFA MORA (30 Jun 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Y aquí el texto que le he dejado.
> 
> Decepciones, desengaños, puede decir puñaladas si le han dolido don Santiago, pero déjele hablar caramba, que interrumpe usté mucho y ya se lo dijo su madre en el video que le vi del Blas Piñar.
> Y toma colleja que si no te la dio ella te la doy yo
> ...



El caso Biondo me interesó 
mucho en su momento.

Las fotos parecen estar 
claras, pero mucha 
gente dice que de esa 
forma no puedes ahorcarte.

En fín, perdón por el off topic.


----------



## Peritta (30 Jun 2020)

Esas fotos se las ha debido de sacar la madre, tras haberse puesto mu pelma y mu pesada, a los de la judicatura y, claro, las ha publicado por ahí

en Italia supongo.

La justicia, si quiere ser ejemplarizante ha de ser pública, lo más pública posible, pero entre secretos de sumario, cláusulas de confidencialidad y comparecencias a puerta cerrada, lo que tenemos es algo secreto, más cuchicheado que pregonado y muy al gusto de los masones que se mueven muy bien entre bambalinas y bajo cuerda.

Sin embargo éste siempre ha sido un Bendito País de Porteras y los secretos nunca han durado más allá de diez minutos aunque no hubiera luz ni taquígrafos.

-¿A dónde vas Luis Miguel? le dijo la Ava Gardner (la fiera más guapa del mundo) al Dominguín.
-A contarlo -contestó él vistiéndose.

Aquí, de siempre, no se si por influencia de La Inquisición, se ha condenado muchas veces a confesiones públicas, si es que uno quería la redención. Y tal vez sea éso lo que me mueva a mí a echarles tantos minutos al teclado.

En fin, puede que sea por este deje tan nuestro -bueno, y por el General Bajito que no les dejó meter baza en 40 años- por lo que la masonería no ha tenido tanto poder como en Francia o en Inglaterra.
Sí, durante La Segunda República (nunca segundas partes fueron buenas) la mitad del parlamento era masón, pero el poder ya estaba en la calle y no en el parlamento.


¿Habrá masones buenos?. Pues no sé, como todo lo tienen en secreto uno nunca sabe a qué carta quedarse.

Ea. Un saludo.
_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (1 Jul 2020)

Voy a subir esta burbujilla a la superficie con el último vídeo.



Y aquí el video de un Youtuber que trata de hacer de abogado del diablo y le respondo yo en una posta



No, no cuesta creerlo, es más, algunos pensamos que la de Mena no era/es la única red de sicarios a las órdenes de un juez, un fiscal o un subdelegado de algo. 
No señor, no nos cuesta creerlo, lo que pasa es que no nos lo queremos creer señor. 

Ya me gustaría a mí. 

El motivo del golpe de estado y tal y cual milongas Pascual, Paco en la jerga de este foro, para asesinar a Gutierrez Mellado es lo que Mena le dice al sargento Ruiz caramba.
El que el sargento Ruiz se lo creyera, o no, habría que preguntárselo a él. Pero el móvil puede que fuera otro. 

El Gutierrez Mellado tenía que estar puesto en el tema de la droga pues estaba comprometido con el Proyecto Hombre aquél y además había sido un general de inteligencia, luego puede que supiera mucho sobre quiénes tiraban de esos hilos. 

¿No estuvo el Pablo Escobar por aquí unos años antes haciendo de político y se cabreaba porque los nuestros, mayormente de la PSOE, le pidieran rayitas por lo bajinis?. 

Pues éso mismo caramba.
______________
Se cargan (presuntamente, todo muy presuntamente para que no nos diga ná el Romerales de Delitos Telemátikos) al padre de la MªEugenia Alegret, a 3 socios y al abogado de los cuatro, que ya era para sospechar.
Habría que ver la fecha de la muerte de éste último para saber si la acojonaron así, o si al abrirle las puertas de la masonería (ya que ella quería entrar, pero a Mena no le gustaba nada) se le pasó el ardor guerrero a la que entonces era Juez General de Cataluña.

No sé si excelentísima.
______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 Jul 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Voy a subir esta burbujilla a la superficie con el último vídeo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En las manifestaciones de Blas Piñar en los funerales de militares asesinados por la ETA, precisamente se gritaba Gutierrez Mellado, tu los has matado!!!

Se dice que los comandos estaban teledirigidos por el Estado y que luego los liquidaban. Esto mismo sale en la excelente pelicula La Mujer del Ministro de 1980 del director de esas posteriores de los kinkis y los chutes de caballo que tambien dicen que el caballo salia de los cuarteles.

Yo creo que el Guti tambien fue depurado desde dentro como el mismo hacia presuntamente con todos los militares que fueron asesinados, que curiosamente eran todos falangistas o profranquistas y gente de orden.
Le dieron su propia medicina a ese mason.


----------



## 34Pepe (1 Jul 2020)

Muchas gracias @Peritta por comentar y subir un hilo que o es la mejor historia negra o la mayor verguenza de Europa, si es que no es una franquicia de la UE!!

Me he leído las 200 páginas como si de una novela se tratara, no he visto todos los videos completos, me los imagino

Me siento tan decepcionado..... he ido leyendo y he ido pensando
vaya frikis,
luego...joder....,
más tarde...coño y sí....
con el tiempo....pues coinciden fechas y hechos que conozco....
cada día....es imposible que no se querelle nadie, a ver si.....
pues siguen sin querellarse.....
cualquier día los pelan....
pues no.....
todos los que salen por la tele han de estar al corriente, políticos pasados y presentes, mas nuevas generaciones....

La verdad es que no ayuda que no sepan concretar y sean tan anárquicos y divagantes en las explicaciones. Se pierden en las formas y así es fácil apagar y desconectar

Pero eso mismo les da consistencia, no sé....al final la losa se cierra sobre mí y pienso:

De ser así, y como Ud no pongo la mano en el fuego por nadie, NO HAY SALVACIÓN.
Nadie vendrá a levantar las alfombras a limpiar el polvo
Todo el mundo que cuenta en política está al corriente o ha usado a esta u otras tramas parecidas y se mueven entre ellas con juegos compensatorios para lograr sus fines

Y por encima de todos el CNI, quien no puede tolerar que la competencia le tosa, por lo que de alguna manera lo dirige o manipula

Que alguien les da la info es obvio, que les marcan hasta dónde han de hacer ruido lo presumo.
Es imposible que un subastero no sepa de prescripciones y se afane en lo más antiguo en lugar de explotar lo más reciente
Parece ser una mina a la deriva que alguien ha dejado para hacerla explotar, o amenazar con hacerlo a cambio de algo, en el momento oportuno....quizás Ud mismo sea un CM....aunque se lo agradecería igualmente

El Deep State en su estado puro, plata (en el mejor de los casos) o plomo


----------



## Peritta (1 Jul 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Muchas gracias @Peritta por comentar y subir un hilo que o es la mejor historia negra o la mayor verguenza de Europa, si es que no es una franquicia de la UE!!
> 
> Me he leído las 200 páginas como si de una novela se tratara, no he visto todos los videos completos, me los imagino
> 
> ...



100 páginas son las mías porque tengo el foro configurado para que haya 30 postas/página, (el máximo, en el foro de antaño eran 50) y tengo al Voodoo y a muchos otros en el ignore, unos 300.
Pero sepa que no son usuarios sino multinikes coño, fijo que a alguno le he metido tres o cuatro veces en el ignore (la condición del pelma es dar el coñazo).

No, no soy un CM de ninguna causa señor. Por no tener no tengo ni equipo de fúrbol-soccer preferido. Y si me pregunta de qué parte de España soy, le diré que me pasa lo que a esos panchitos o rumanos que vienen a integrarse completamente del todo y a que -sin prisas- les acaben enterrando en esta Tierra de Garbanzos, 

que aún no he decidido de qué parte de España soy.

Total que si me oye decir _muchísmo_, en lugar de muchísimo, o _estás mu tontísmo_ sepa que ése día me ha dado por Cuenca. 

La olvidada.

1-0 y por debajo de las piernas Federico Jorge, si es que me lees... yo ya no desayuno contigo.

Ya. Si le he cogido al vuelo. Usté lo que quiere saber es la motivación que me empuja a mí a elaborar estas parrafadas venciendo mi miedo a que me den matarile a mí también, y digan después que me he caído en la ducha. 

.....




¿A limpiar el polvo?. Jua, jua, jua. Se ven por debajo de la puerta unas pelusas como puños señor. Y fijo que la alfombra no se puede despegar del suelo de la pringue que debe de almacenar en las entretelas. 

No creo que todos los que salen en la Tv estén al cabo de la calle, mayormente porque no tengo Tv, luego no estoy informado pero tampoco estoy muy desinformado (cuando no hay información todo es propaganda), pero por lo poco que veo abundan más los unicornios rosa que los jabalís de colmillo retorcido. 


Éso de que el CNI está por encima de todos lo voy a poner en duda señor, que cuando el 23-F se quejaban de recibir órdenes contradictorias. Y el patinazo de nuestros Mortadelos, GEOS como el Torronteras decían que eran, jua, jua, jua, en la embajada Mexicana en La Paz (Bolivia) no les da ante mis ojos mucha eficacia a éstos como para estar por encima de todos.

Si le gusta cómo redacto, aquí le dejo un hilo viejo para que vea qué opinión tengo yo de la CNI 

Una de espías

Vamos, que ése es un organismo muy grande y fijo que se hacen la guerra unos a otros, si es que, como los Z mexicanos -y no es por dar ideas- a éstos no hay patronsito que los meta en cintura y van por libre.


¿Que alguien les da info?. Como que la pagaron ellos señor. El caso es que no tienen publicado ni el 30% de lo que hay. Y si se van a lo viejo es porque es lo que más les duele al ser cosa personal.

Y el deep-state es la administración, no venga con anglicismos. Es ella la que debe depurarse y despiojarse ya que puede con cualquier gobierno que le echen paencima.


Hace años vi una película que me impresionó mucho, me reí a mandíbula batiente pero me dejó mu mal sabor de boca. La historia es más o menos la misma que 1984 de George Orwell tratada con un fino humor inglés e igual de inquietante. Joer con la musiquilla.
Desde entonces no miro yo tan mal a las dictaduras.

Pero ya se había muerto el General Bajito.

Aquí la tiene subtitulada en dos partes:




_______________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (1 Jul 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> En las manifestaciones de Blas Piñar en los funerales de militares asesinados por la ETA, precisamente se gritaba Gutierrez Mellado, tu los has matado!!!
> 
> Se dice que los comandos estaban teledirigidos por el Estado y que luego los liquidaban. Esto mismo sale en la excelente pelicula La Mujer del Ministro de 1980 del director de esas posteriores de los kinkis y los chutes de caballo que tambien dicen que el caballo salia de los cuarteles.
> 
> ...



Señor, el Estado no existe, es un embeleco, un espantajo virtual al que unos se quedarán mirando, y otros al dedo, mientras que con la otra mano, quien señala, hará y deshará a su antojo sin que nadie se dé cuenta.
No señor, lo que existe, lo que tiene entidad empírica real y no virtual, es la administración, no el Estado. 
Eso es un eufemismo que tiene más de 200 años pero en este foro nos gusta llamar al pan pan y al vino vino.

Si persiste en su actitud le daré la razón como a los locos y pensaré que los comandos etarras estaban teledirigidos por el Estado...

francés.

¿A ver si no?. 
Es que hasta que no hubo muertos y atentados en sus calles, cuando lo del GAL, los del Estado francés nunca hicieron nada para desmantelarles sus cuarteles de retaguardia, aunque la prensa adicta de la época dijera, así como suena, "santuarios".

El caballo salía de los cuarteles como ahora sale la coca para comprar chivatos, machacas o charlies, y para hacer dinero. Pero cualquiera que haya bajado al moro sabrá que por cuatro duros uno podía dárselas de narcotraficante. No menospreie a la iniciativa privada caramba.

Le cantaban éso al Gutierrez Mellado porque era el ministro que tenía que protegerles, no porque fuera él quien se los cargase caramba. Lo que pasaba es que daba la cara e iba a los entierros y sobre él cargaban las tintas. Además los militarotes de antaño eran muy valentones y no querían escolta ni cambiar las rutas ni leches (el terrorismo era fenómeno nuevo).

En cualquier caso parece tener usté algo personal con el teniente general que en paz descanse.

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## 34Pepe (1 Jul 2020)

Quizás todos los que salen en la tv no lo saben, pero seguro que saben de dónde sopla el viento, igual que en los restaurantes saben cómo se hacen las croquetas, los agricultores saben de las triquiñuelas de las cofradías de regantes, los pescadores callan con el gasoil, la policia con el menudeo y los contenedores y así cada gremio....que nadie puede mirar para otro lado las 24h ni dejar la ronda a medias cuando empiezan según qué temas....

Seguro que a nivel de Juzgados, Institutos Anatómicos Forenses, Comisarías y demás....más de uno se huele por qué ciertos casos caen siempre a las mismas personas y lo oportuno de mantenerse alejado.

Y más de uno leerá este hilo y visitará el Youtube de los Royuela a escondidas

Me voy a leer su hilo de espías....pero con el CNI discrepo. Seguramente hay sus más y sus menos, las servidumbres de ciertos mandos a determinados intereses empresariales o sectoriales, o incluso a agencias extranjeras. Pero sin duda que en asuntos como éste, el 23F o el 11M se imparte una directriz de debido cumplimiento del botones al Director General. Quién la imparte? o Cuándo la imparte cada bando interno? ese es otro cantar...

La info la han pagado, dicen ellos. Y han destapado el 30%, dicen también. Ya. Y el 70% restante hay que esperar a su orden cronológico aunque sea el 11M? No me cuadra. Si les mueve la venganza familiar irían a la yugular, donde más duele. Rastrearían todo el material y sabrían qué airear y dónde. El aire de investigadores despistados que van a trompicones puede ser real, pero lo de las prescripciones y los subasteros me ha chocado desde que les oí en un video del Arconte, donde el padre decía a Santiago que no tocaban los temas cercanos, que no prescribía nada (?)

No les quito mérito. Son de admirar en cuanto a tesón y perseverancia. Lo único que me chirría es ese ritmo a cámara lenta, como si no importara llegar al final del camino, que el trabajo es salir cada semana y ya está. Por eso lo de la mina a la deriva....como si esperaran órdenes

Digo Deep State para entendernos. La Administración está infiltrada por los intereses de alguien que no busca el bien común, pero la Administración está llena de buena gente. Si "corriera el escalafón", me encanta su frase, veríamos aparecer gente competente pero es lo que hay...

Me apunto su película en pendientes, muchas gracias


----------



## CesareLombroso (2 Jul 2020)

Corcuera diciendo ayer que hay que esclarecen los 300 asesinatos de ETA.

Y los 1200 de su PSOE con el en esos tiempos que?


----------



## Peritta (2 Jul 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> ... a nivel de Juzgados, Institutos Anatómicos Forenses, Comisarías y demás....más de uno se huele por qué ciertos casos caen siempre a las mismas personas y lo oportuno de mantenerse alejado.
> 
> ... Digo Deep State para entendernos. La Administración está infiltrada por los intereses de alguien que no busca el bien común, pero *la Administración está llena de buena gente*. Si "corriera el escalafón", me encanta su frase,



Pues no se dan por aludidos señor, que como bien dice usté en el segundo párrafo, aprovechan cualquier oportunidad para _mantenerse alejados_.

Escaquearse se ha dicho siempre. No le compro lo del deep-state. Ni de coña, voy a seguir diciendo administración hasta que a alguien se le caiga la cara de vergüenza.
Y la frase no es un condicional sino un imperativo: *Que corra, que corra el escalafón que éso es mu güeno para cualquier agrupación humana.*
¿Comprende ahora por qué no miro tan mal a las dictaduras, aunque mire con lupa a los dictadores?.

Es que le aseguro que en los restaurantes el único que tiene idea de cómo se hacen las croquetas es el cocinero. Los demás no. Ni puta idea. Los camareros solo las sirven y se las comen al descuido.
Luego con una funcicharo en la centralita telefónica y otra en los archivos dando cambiazos y traspapelando informes, corren los de la CNI en todas direcciones como pollos sin cabeza por mucha pesquis que digan que tienen los de ese gremio.

No, no nos lee nadie, ni el resto de los foreros, que siempre miro en los visitantes conectados y nunca encuentro a ningún usuario visitando esta burbujilla.
Desengáñese, somos nosotros al leer y paginar (algunos tienen configurado el foro a diez postas por página) buscando un texto o un dato quienes artificialmente aumentamos el número de visitas.

Estamos fuera, no pintamos ná, es la administración la que debe despiojarse, nosotros lo único que podemos hacer es sacarles chistes y cantares.



__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (2 Jul 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> No, no cuesta creerlo, es más, algunos pensamos que la de Mena no era/es la única red de sicarios a las órdenes de un juez, un fiscal o un subdelegado de algo.
> No señor, no nos cuesta creerlo, lo que pasa es que no nos lo queremos creer señor.
> 
> Ya me gustaría a mí.
> ...



JORGE GARRIDO.- Eso ya lo digo yo también en el vídeo, pero no quiere decir que por esa razón ya todo el expediente tenga que ser necesariamente cierto...

PERITTA.-
No se ha leído toda mi posta señor.
Dele a "leer más" que en la segunda parte está el meollo de lo que digo. 

Lo que tenemos es la correspondencia de Mena y Ruiz, bueno, presunta correspondencia. Y no sé si será toda la concerniente a este caso o hay más notas que se destruyeron. 

Yo me barrunto que Mena engaña a Ruiz, pero que Ruiz engañe a Mena está documentado señor, porque le cobra por asesinar a dos inexistentes soplones que habían quedado como cabos sueltos en Francia.
Luego lo mismo también le cobró por un inexistente informe pericial de fallo mecánico, aunque para los chicos de la prensa hubiera colado lo de las placas de hielo y no hiciera falta. 

En cualquier caso ya vimos al Gómez Pftalato Bermudez en el juicio del 11-M decir que la "verdad periodística" y la "verdad judicial" no tenían por qué coincidir 

sin que se le cayera la cara de vergüenza. 

Mire, el Frank Costello nunca llevaba guardaespaldas, porque sabía que serían los primeros en sobornar o extorsionar, y si ellos iban a ser sus verdugos era muerte segura. Sin embargo del atentado de Vicent Gigante pudo salir con vida. 

No sé, pudo haber sido el camillero de la ambulancia, o el del hospital, o el de atestados de tráfico, o el del coche que se paró a ayudar, cualquiera pudo haberle dado el último empujón al teniente general pues andaba con una botella de oxígeno y un pie en la barca de Caronte.
Para éso lo único que hacía falta era distraer un ratillo a los escoltas y centrar la discusión entre el fallo mecánico y las placas de hielo, pero que no se hable de arsénico o cianuro. 

Otro que murió en un oportuno accidente, también con chofer ileso, fue el Fernando Herrero Tejedor, padre del periodista Luis Herrero, que estaba investigando el asesinato de Carrero Blanco pues era el Fiscal General de la época. 

En cualquier caso y desde 1994 los partes de defunción no tienen la obligación de expresar la causa de la muerte, o éso me pareció oír al señor Alberto en un vídeo. 

He dicho en la anterior posta que el móvil podría estar relacionado con el tráfico de drogas, pero lo mismo podría ser otro. 
No sé si don Manuel era masón o coqueteaba con ellos, en guerra estuvo pasando gente de un lado a otro y parece que quieren relacionarle con el Caso Gabaldón (1939, ya ves tú). Y como los masones son tan rencorosos como para remover los restos del Genera Bajito cuarentitantos años después de muerto, pues lo mismo su asesinato se debió a una retorcida y recocida venganza masónica de ésas que solo la entenderán ellos. 

En cualquier caso se agradece que alguien haga de abogado del diablo con argumentos y no con descalificaciones a ciegas y a priori.
_____________________ 
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (4 Jul 2020)

Voy a subir este video porque dice que el teniente general Gutierrez Mellado tenía también un golpe en la nuca y a lo mejor le dieron la muerte del conejo en lugar de envenenarle, pero se tira la mayor parte del vídeo despotricando contra el muchacho éste que no parece muy informado. 



También lo dejo porque en los comentarios se aprende mucho. 

Una cosa que aprendí en ellos es que el muchacho ése debe ser simpatizante del Blas Piñar y le ha debido escocer lo del otro vídeo, pero ésto es un barrunto mío. 
Otra cosa que aprendí es que en los partes de defunción sigue apareciendo la causa de la muerte, luego lo que debieron de hacer en 1994 fue crear otro documento oficial, certifiado de primera defunción o algo así, tendría que volver a encontrar la posta del usuario que lo dijo.

Y otra cosa, y aún más interesante que dijo otro usuario. es que por el principio de la "perpetuatio iurisdiccionis" (que significa que el proceso ha de ser resuelto teniendo en cuenta las circunstancias que concurrían en el momento de ser presentada la demanda o querella frente a un cambio de circunstancias posterior) el Tribunal Supremo no podía inhibirse (escaquearse) de la resolución de la querella de 2006 sin nombrar un tribunal ordinario en concreto al que pasarle el caso y la documentación.

-¿Y tú dónde trabajas muchacho?.
-En el Tribunal Supremo.
-Éso es donde la Olga Sanchez ¿no?.
-Sí.
-Pues éso mismo.

______________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (4 Jul 2020)

Qué narices hacen los de vox que no le echan una mano a los royuela?


----------



## allseeyingeye (4 Jul 2020)

COMPLEMENTARIO MATERIAL ROYUELA CON LA TRAMA MOSSAD CIA EPSTEIN (Deep State) 

Sociedad: - ¿Peticion para que Pablo Motos invite al Hormiguero a Will Smith, presente pelicula y intente EL RETO de COMERSE EN DIRECTO un niño ALA EPSTEIN ?



ESTA PEÑA IBA A LA ISLA DE MOSSAD - CIA- EPSTEIN 

DE CHANTAJE A TODA LA CLASE POLITICA E INCLUSO NOBLEZA 


DONDE SE TORTURABA A GENTE EN HABITUACIONES PARA ELLO, GENERALMENTE NIÑOS
POR SADISMO ENDEMICO EN CIERTA GENTE

CON FINES "RELIGIOSOS" DE CULTO A ENTIDADES (TEMPLO)

Y TAMBIEN DE COHESION GRUPAL / RELIGIOSA INTERNA



Y DONDE PARECE SER, QUE SE PASABAN POR ESPECIE DE PICADORA DE CARNE A TIEMPO REAL

Y POR LO VISTO, SEGUN SALIAN POR LA CITA, SE SENTARIAN A COMERLA EN HABITACIONES

ni serian todos los que salen quizas
no todos los que fueron, sale, por supuesto, pero orientativo




























Mad Max: - Nueva moda de la izquierda: comerse a los niños.
Thread by @CoralineElise: "Please look at this thread concerning , & . WARNING: there are many disturbing photos. This thread […]" #Pizzagate #Pedovores #HumanTrafficking #Q

↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓ esto si no es por el rollo QANON no lo vemos nunca creo ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓uu







7638 views





WOKE AF ⭐⭐⭐ @CoralineElise  Read on Twitter


Please look at this thread concerning #Pizzagate, #Pedovores & #HumanTrafficking. WARNING: there are many disturbing photos. This thread shows you how blatant & public these monsters are. #Q told us months ago about Rachel “Ray” Chandler...
She was a frequent guest on Epstein’s Lolita Express & Epstein Island. She is a child handler. She traffics the kids & adults for the famous & elite. As a front, she opened up a “modeling agency” as a cover to find & sell trafficking victims.
These are just a few of the photos taken from her Instagram.





de todo esto nos hemos enterado gracias a QANON o sectores orbitantes a esa movida
asi que habra que ir viendo con las de verdad la que mas peso tiene y que otras son para "mover gente" y captar publico para conseguir la masa critica suficiente


​


----------



## CesareLombroso (5 Jul 2020)

He estado viendo esa mierda, casi abajo de todo hay un ser disfrazado de conejo, eso sale en la peli de Kubrick y se la chupa a otro tio en la peli El Resplandor,

sin duda es simbologia de ese tipo, sale en el hilo de Kubrick

A ver si Trump nos libra de esa basura demoniaca, parece salido de Saw o esas peliculas de psicopatas psicoticos, un ascazo


----------



## allseeyingeye (5 Jul 2020)

️‍♂


CesareLombroso dijo:


> He estado viendo esa mierda, casi abajo de todo hay un ser disfrazado de conejo, eso sale en la peli de Kubrick y se la chupa a otro tio en la peli El Resplandor,
> 
> sin duda es simbologia de ese tipo, sale en el hilo de Kubrick
> 
> ...




justo justo esa mierda esa

es de coña
te metes en la web esta de gifs de giphy
y RARO es la puta vez que no tiene colgadas de mieras de conejos de esos o cosas raras
todo lo que sale de trump es burla
es decir, se ven patrones de estilo de las obsesiones particulaes de ciertos "colectivos" que son ya previsibles


----------



## allseeyingeye (5 Jul 2020)

COMO DE LA TRAMA ROYUELA NO TENEMOS IMAGENES

SIN PERDER EL FOCO DE A LA QUE ESTAMOS (ROYUELA)

SI QUE PROPONGO VER LO PROFUNDO QUE ES EL GRADO DE DEGENERACION DE LAS OLIGARQUIAS





EN ESTE EN CONCREO Y CREO QUE DISOLVERA CUALQUIER DUDA DE CUALQUIER PSEUDO ESCEPTICO 


EN QUE LAS OLIGARQUIAS HAN TOCADO FONDO MORAL EN SU CRIMINALIDAD "ORGANIZADA"

Thread by @CoralineElise: "Please look at this thread concerning , & . WARNING: there are many disturbing photos. This thread […]" #Pizzagate #Pedovores #HumanTrafficking #Q





Y si, al menos creo que 1 de los "modelos" ha sido identificado como victima de trata y no se sabe muy bien que ha sido de el




​/Illuminati symbolism. Note the comments & titles of her pics.













​






parece robert de niro por la calle 







​




[/CENTER]


----------



## CesareLombroso (5 Jul 2020)

La foto de de niro y al pacino es de su ultima peli El Irlandes.

Vete a saber que quieren decir con eso, que son una mafia?

el resto parece de una peli de saw o esa de Tarantino de Hostel, que sin duda era veridica,
el mismo que es un enfermo mental con tendencias sadicas, psicopatas y fetichistas ( en sus pelis siempre salen torturas y violaciones y guiños
al submundo ese de las mazmorras sado de cuero y violaciones homo como al final de Pulp Fiction)
se ve que retrata en sus pelis lo que ve en estos grupos de mierda a los que pertenece como niño mimado.

Ya lo hizo Dali hace 60 años o el otro enfermo mental de Buñuel, por cierto estoy obsesionado con esa escena de la cuchilla en el ojo de la mujer que
tanto salia por la tv de un bodrio del esquizotipico de Buñuel, como me puedo quitar de la cabeza esa escena de puto loco?


----------



## allseeyingeye (5 Jul 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> La foto de de niro y al pacino es de su ultima peli El Irlandes.
> 
> Vete a saber que quieren decir con eso, que son una mafia?
> 
> ...



joder, no habia reconocido a AL PACINO! FLIPAS!!


tampoco se que querran decir con eso

pero la foto parece LIVE 

asi que seran dos cosas

a) como en plan "mira estoy en el rodaje" si es el rodaje

b) o bien "mira lo que cerca que estoy de esta gente" si es por la calle y no es una peli

en cualquier caso DE NIRO si que creo que esta BASTANTE BASTANTE COMPROMETIDO 

pero curiosamente si bien esta pillado, NO HA SALIDO MUCHO EN ESTA TANDA

eso es raro

capaz de ser por el factor emocional

PACINO Y DE NIRO SON PUTO MITICOS
son parte casi del incosciente colectivo , occidental casi de 2 generaciones minimo
no siendo ya tampoco lo quera, ya los Milenials igual no los conocen

yo creo que hasta a al 90% e los militares que serian los encargados de "hacer la limpia" que si seran de su quinta, habran crecido o llevan toda vida viendo sus peliculas
por que es parte de la cultura occidental

y lo mismo hasta puede que eso les interfiera a la hora hacer lo que sea que tengan que hacer


----------



## allseeyingeye (5 Jul 2020)

VEN VESTIDOS COMO DE LOS 50-70 ASI QUE IGUAL ES LA ESCENA DE UN RODAJE
O TAMBIEN QUE MUCHA GENTE VISTE ASI VINTAGE A DIA DE HOY AUN

ASI QUE PODRIA SER QUE FUESE UN RODAJE
O QUE INSINURA QUE ERAN ESTOS DOS SALIENDO DE ALGUN SITIO DONDE VENDRIAN DE HACER COSAS POCO SANTAS

NOS QUEDAREMOS DE MOMENTO CON QUE ERA UN RODAJE
Y TAN SOLO QUERIA PRESUMIR DE CERCANIA A LAS ESTRELLAS DEL CINE

PERO AUNA SI 
SI
DENIRO TAMBIEN ESTA SALPICADO NO, LO SIGUIENTE 


LA FOTO SALE EN ESTAS SECUENCIA
NIÑAS NO ACOMPAÑADAS ( MENA )
hoteles sombrios
gorilas



Thread by @CoralineElise: "Please look at this thread concerning , & . WARNING: there are many disturbing photos. This thread […]" #Pizzagate #Pedovores #HumanTrafficking #Q




The agency has a model named Bianca. She proudly calls herself a cannibal. She is a VERY close friend to Walter. Her pics reference murder, cannibalism, beastiality & pedophilia. Even left eye/Illuminati symbolism. Note the comments & titles of her pics.




parece robert de niro por la calle


----------



## CesareLombroso (5 Jul 2020)

Esa foto es del rodaje, la he visto en varios foros de cine, 

el contexto en el que se haya usado luego esa foto por los pedofilos vete a saber pero esa foto sale en mil sitios y es de la peli El Irlandes que aun la tengo pendiente de ver


----------



## CesareLombroso (6 Jul 2020)

En este video que OS RECOMIENDO A TODOS COMO UNO DE LOS MEJORES VIDEOS QUE HE VISTO

AL FINAL SALE LA REFERENCIA AL CONEJO BLANCO,

LA CAIDA DEL CABAL


----------



## Uritorco (6 Jul 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> La foto de de niro y al pacino es de su ultima peli El Irlandes.
> 
> Vete a saber que quieren decir con eso, que son una mafia?
> 
> ...



Buñuel y Dali eran masones. Tambien lo fue Paco Martinez Soria.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Jul 2020)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Qué narices hacen los de vox que no le echan una mano a los royuela?



Vox no quiere saber nada del asunto. Es algo que los Royuela han confirmado.


----------



## CesareLombroso (6 Jul 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Buñuel y Dali eran masones. Tambien lo fue Paco Martinez Soria.




Dali era fan de Jose Antonio, nunca se arrepintio de el y tenia una foto en su casa.

No sabia que era mason, el otro me lo olia. Detesto a Buñuel, me parece un tarado.

Lo de Paco Martinez, me entere que tenia un puticlub cerca de la Gran Via de Madrid donde curraba Sandra Mozarowksy o como se diga,
la preñada del corinas que tiraron por la ventana.

Resulta que el entrañable abuelo franquista era chulo putas y mason, pues si que era buen actor que nos engaño a todos...


----------



## Uritorco (6 Jul 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Dali era fan de Jose Antonio, nunca se arrepintio de el y tenia una foto en su casa.
> 
> No sabia que era mason, el otro me lo olia. Detesto a Buñuel, me parece un tarado.
> 
> ...



No niego su faceta profesional pues sin duda fue un buen actor, pero casi todo su cine lleva implicito el sello ideologico de la masoneria, faldas, putiferio, travestismo, hippismo, cannabis, musica rock, etc. Recuerdo una pelicula suya del año 71 titulada "Hay que educar a papa" en la que salia con una camiseta con el ojo de horus, lo cual me sorprendio enormemente. En el film tambien salia el aristocrata Jaime Mora Aragon, precisamente uno de los implicados en el Expediente Royuela.


----------



## CesareLombroso (6 Jul 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> No niego su faceta profesional pues sin duda fue un buen actor, pero casi todo su cine lleva implicito el sello ideologico de la masoneria, faldas, putiferio, travestismo, hippismo, cannabis, musica rock, etc. Recuerdo una pelicula suya del año 71 titulada "Hay que educar a papa" en la que salia con una camiseta con el ojo de horus, lo cual me sorprendio enormemente. En el film tambien salia el aristocrata Jaime Mora Aragon, precisamente uno de los implicados en el Expediente Royuela.




Hay una peli suya que igual es esa que unos prehippies se quieren fumar algo en su habitacion.

Y de donde le llego la influencia, del liquidado Jaime de Mora?

Porque esta basura gracias a Dios estaba penada en el franquismo.

De buena nos libro...


----------



## allseeyingeye (6 Jul 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> No niego su faceta profesional pues sin duda fue un buen actor, pero casi todo su cine lleva implicito el sello ideologico de la masoneria, faldas, putiferio, travestismo, hippismo, cannabis, musica rock, etc. Recuerdo una pelicula suya del año 71 titulada "Hay que educar a papa" en la que salia con una camiseta con el ojo de horus, lo cual me sorprendio enormemente. En el film tambien salia el aristocrata Jaime Mora Aragon, precisamente uno de los implicados en el Expediente Royuela.




CUALQUIERA DE LOS PATRIOS NORMALITOS OS CURA EL COVID Y CEPAS FUTURAS

DE UNA HOSTIA

AL FINAL VA A SER EL MEJOR TRATAMIENTO 








INMUNIDAD AGUDA PERMANENTE POR TRAUMATISMO FACIL CONTROLADO TERAPEUTICO

LO LLAMARA LA MEDICINA


----------



## Tigershark (6 Jul 2020)

A alguien más le pasa que le ha pillado un tanto de tirria al hijo de Alberto Royuela , su comportamiento rencoroso al sector patriota es propio de un niñato con ínfulas , que coño se cree que todo el mundo tiene la obligación de echarle una mano o jugarse el tipo , somos muchos los patriotas que le hemos ayudado como para tirarnos mierda de esa manera, como ridiculo fue meterse con Blas Piñar y con Rafael López-Diéguez su yerno y dueño de Radio Ya , radio que lo entrevisto dos veces.¿Pensais como yo que está haciendo esta caza de brujas porque está preparando su acercamiento al mundillo indepe?


----------



## Peritta (6 Jul 2020)

Yo no sé nada de masones ni de sociedades secretas porque yo soy muy de Éste País de Porteras y si lo supiera, ya habrían dejado de ser secretas.

Fijo.

El caso es que si son secretas las sociedades ésas, supongo que será porque algo tendrán que ocultar, vamos, digo yo, y no creo que sea precisamente al tío Montesquié sino más bien al Maquiavelo.

No te digo más Nicolás.

Pero si existen los masones ésos, serán influyentes señorones con mucho poder y que se atreverán con todo como los cirujanos argentinos de las clínicas ilegales, vaya, que no se cortarán ni con el bisturí de tres velocidades y mucho menos les dará vergüenza el que nos los tomemos a chacota cuando nos quieran hacer lo blanco negro.

Efectivamente, quienes quieren dividir a España, nuestros analístas dicen que para repartírsela después a cachos, claro, son las maffias, o si quieren decirlo así, los de los _grupos de presión. _Que no pueden contra un país grandote y más o menos organizado, pero contra países más chiquitos, donde todo se reduce a una o dos ciudades más o menos provincianas bien que pueden y mangonean.
Vaya, que con cuatro duros, dos de plata y dos de dos patas, dirige uno vidas y haciendas en una provincia como si fuera un noble medieval, ésto es,

sin darle cuentas al rey.

Yo no sé qué clase de logia secreta será la Bilderberg ésa cuando resulta que invitan a ir a _to cristo_ e incluso creo que Gallardón fue hace ya muchos años, pero mientras no aparezca por allí el tío Florentino o el presidente del Barça, no sé qué clase de poderosos esperarán que se asomen por allí a decir algo. El caso es que sus reuniones a mí más me parecen las de Tupperware que las de los illuminatti ésos y seguro que a alguien le acaban vendiendo un bunker anti cambio climático

o una moto.

Pero por reconducir el tema:




Aquí la parrafaílla que le he echao al hombre:

La barba le da a usté pinta de capitán de submarino ná más. Los capitanes de submarino pueden ser ingleses o alemanes, de izquierdas o de derechas, de familia rica o pobre, de Bilbao o de Cádiz y cada uno de su padre y de su madre. No tiene nada que ver con el tema que nos reúne. 
No tiene por qué disculparse ni dar explicaciones señor, solo decir que el hedor de este asunto se percibe hasta desde el puente de mando de un submarino en inmersión. 

¿Guapo me ha parecido oír que le dicen a don Baltasar cuando la presentación ésa?. 
Joer. 

Éste tenía a sus órdenes una brigadilla que en el gremio les llamaban "los pretorianos", y si en tiempos tenía buen nombre entre los miembros de las FyCSE ésas me pensaba yo, ingenuo de mí, que era porque les daba permisos de registros, redadas, allanamientos e interceptaciónes telefónicas y otros abusos oficiales sin ponerles a penas trabas y era por éso por lo que don Baltasar era bien considerado en el gremio de la oficialidad armada. 
Pero leyendo el Expediente Royuela veo que obres, digo sobres, ¡ay no", obras, obras son amores y no buenas razones. 
Puto subconsciente la de errores tipográficos que te hace cometer. 

PD.- Ahora entiendo yo por qué le puso don Santiago ese título a su libro pues no sabía que Mena había escrito uno con un título similar. Muchas gracias. A la cama no te irás sin saber una cosa más. 

PD2.- No confíe en que "al otro lado" se haga justicia porque los dioses nos han vuelto la cara como a los judíos hace 2.000 años, ...por andar condenando a inocentes a sabiendas: 

FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.
___________________________


----------



## Peritta (6 Jul 2020)




----------



## Uritorco (6 Jul 2020)

La mayoria ya conoceis la sinopsis del Expediente pero aqui hay un nuevo video donde se resume y sintetiza el desarrollo de la trama que conocemos hasta ahora.


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (8 Jul 2020)

*Analizamos con Un Abogado la Querella de 2006 del Expediente Royuela*

....


....

Recién salidito del horno.​


----------



## Uritorco (8 Jul 2020)




----------



## Peritta (8 Jul 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


>



Pues aquí la parrafada que le he echado y aún me queda por ver la mitad del video:

También hay gente de hacienda implicada y blanqueo de dinero. Esas cuentas que se abren y se cierran, sin ningún movimiento en cuatro años, huelen a éso desde Washington o desde más para allá de la meseta de Pamir. 

No, no es un asunto político, la corrupción no está en el gobierno, que también, sino en la administración señor. Al sicariato oficial le da igual quien gobierne, ya puede mandar el gobierno lo que quiera, que si la administración no está por la labor no se hace nada. 

Incluso hubo un ministro del interior (el jefe de los guardias) al que espiaron en su propio despacho y puede que con su propio teléfono celular, filtraron las conversaciones a la prensa y el muy excelentísimo no tuvo el cuajo de denunciar que le estaban espiando porque puede que no que no quisiera averiguar quién lo hacía. 
Total que nos va a dar igual a quién votemos. 

¿Que quién manda en la administración?. El deep-state dicen los gringos.
Pues suponemos que como es un ente muy grande, elefantiásico en España, debe ser la masonería más que los partidos políticos quien tenga mano por allí. Pero también habrá rencillas e intereses personales y departamentales que habrá que encajar. No creo que la masonería sea algo homogéneo y que responda al toque de silbato sino que las logias pueden estar enfrentadas entre sí y temporalmente en guerra. 

Pero ésto es solo lo que me parece a mí. Cuando no hay información todo es propaganda y entonces creo que tengo derecho a especular desde un teclado. 

Ea. Baraka también para los de TLV1º 

PD.- Don Santiago, procure eliminar la coletilla "¿no?" que no está usté explicando el Teorema de Noeter caramba. Anda que no hay coletillas que puede emplear e incluso inventarse las suyas propias: "A ver si no", "Ya ves tú", "Átame esa mosca por el rabo", "Éstas son lentejas", etc. 

Es que es demasiada reiteración oiga. 

Su tocayo Ramón y Cajál le preguntó a su ayudante por qué aquél año estaban los alumnos tan atentos a sus explicaciones.

-Es que juegan a pares y nones don Santiago.
-¿Cómo es éso? -preguntó el sabio.
-Como usa tan a menudo el etc, los estudiantes juegan a pares o nones según el número de veces que diga etc en una clase. 

Total que al día siguiente don Santiago no dijo un solo etc en su clase, dejando a los apostadores con dos palmos de narices y sin apuesta tras haberse tragado una clase entera.
Pero cuando salía por la puerta y puede que para que supieran que estaba enterado de la cosa dijo:

-*Etcétera, etcétera, etcétera. Ganan nones* (sic).

Antaño ésta era una frase hecha. Hoy día no creo que sepan quién era don don Santiago Ramón y Cajal ni en el Hospital de la Princesa.
_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Peritta (9 Jul 2020)

Ésto es que es mu gordo. Dinamita todo el sistema judicial y policial y también les toca a los de hacienda y a los del catastro (pero ésto ya lo sabíamos desde las 13 fincas de la infanta) y a los de sanidad, si es que los forenses tienen algo que ver con los de ese gremio, y a todo auxiliar administrativo que tenga ojos y vea cómo funcionan las cosas en nuestra administración:

*Al amigo hasta el culo, al enemigo por el culo, y al indiferente se le aplica la legislación vigente, que bien jodido va.*

Vamos, que todo consiste en joder y dar por culo.

Es que ésto lo sabe desde la funcicharo de las fotocopias a la Mari Pili de los archivos. Normal que no digan ná si alguien va a preguntarles.
Éstas saben de primera mano cómo se las gastan en la fiscalía y se van a poner de perfil silbando anodinas cancioncitas suecas mirando al techo.

Pero ¿saberlo?, lo saben.

Que lo sepa el camarero de la cafetería donde van a desayunar es algo que no descarto y más en este Bendito País de Porteras. Cotillear dicen en _El Foro Que Es Corrala_, gulismear se dice en esta comarca hobit donde vivo y chafardear en la Catalunya profunda ésa

y en la otra también.

Lo saben los de la administración, claro. Los demás estamos a ver si la Andreíta se come las _cocretas_ o si lo del Romario era fuera de juego.
Y no lo saben todos los de la administración. Lo saben quienes trabajan por allí, en las procuradurías y en las fiscalías y no creo que ninguno de éstos sería capaz de aguantar una delatadora risilla nerviosa a poco que se le interrogue con algo de gracia.

-¿Quién me va a interrogar a mí? -dice la funcicharo de los archivos poniéndose en jarras con los pulgares por delante- ¿Tu?. Si tú también sales en los papeles magistrao, que a suseñoría también le han espiao.

-¿Qué ponía en el informe del Gomez Bermúdez? -pregunta ingenuamente el joven camarero al que la funcicharo le hace ojitos.
-Que estaba casado con la Elisa Beni.
-Pues éso mismo.



Quiero con todo ésto decir que lo peor que pueden hacer los Royuela es acogerse a un programa de protección de testigos.

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (9 Jul 2020)

Nuevo



___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (10 Jul 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Dali era fan de Jose Antonio, nunca se arrepintio de el y tenia una foto en su casa.
> 
> No sabia que era mason, el otro me lo olia. Detesto a Buñuel, me parece un tarado.
> 
> ...



Nunca lo hubiera imaginado, ni que fuera masón ni que tuviera un puti club, ! joder , qué asco de mundo¡


----------



## Peritta (11 Jul 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Nunca lo hubiera imaginado, ni que fuera masón ni que tuviera un puti club, ! joder , qué asco de mundo¡



No se puede poner la mano en el fuego por nadie.

Lo del puticlub del Paco Martinez Soria sí lo había oído y el que se zumbara alguna chortina al descuido también, el que fuera masón no. Antaño eran sociedad más secreta y ahora tocristo dice que es masón y deben ser más sociedad pero cada vez menos secreta.

Lo que no sé es si uno puede salirse de la masonería, o éso es como la maffia y de ahí solo se sale con los pies por delante. 
Sé que el tío Federico (si alguna becaria te pasa los textos y me lees jodío, sábete que he dejado de desayunar contigo y por culpa de tu inhibición sobre este tema) tuvo el cuidado de entregar el carnet del partido comunista cuando les legalizaron. 
Antes no.
No había güevos.

Luego algo mafiosetes sí son los partidos políticos y más si son ilegales y viven en las catacumbas.

El Pio Moa también refleja muy bien ese ambiente en "De un Tiempo y un Lugar" o algo así. Aunque se calla bastantes cosas.

Sin embargo los masones se pueden esconder detrás de una sociedad ornitológica o de la hermandad hispano-moluqueña o de amigos de los rosales Wellington y no solo pasan desapercibidos sino que te los puedes encontrar en el momento más inopinado poniéndote una zancadilla en unas escaleras u ofreciéndote un plato de setas.

Total que haced caso a vuestras madres y no toméis nada que os ofrezcan por ahí, aunque digan que es droga, 

que lo mismo no.

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Jul 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Dali era fan de Jose Antonio, nunca se arrepintio de el y tenia una foto en su casa.
> 
> No sabia que era mason, el otro me lo olia. Detesto a Buñuel, me parece un tarado.
> 
> ...





El burdel del abuelete estaba más bien en la calle Orense.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Jul 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> No niego su faceta profesional pues sin duda fue un buen actor, pero casi todo su cine lleva implicito el sello ideologico de la masoneria, faldas, putiferio, travestismo, hippismo, cannabis, musica rock, etc. Recuerdo una pelicula suya del año 71 titulada "Hay que educar a papa" en la que salia con una camiseta con el ojo de horus, lo cual me sorprendio enormemente. En el film tambien salia el aristocrata Jaime Mora Aragon, precisamente uno de los implicados en el Expediente Royuela.




Me perdí la parte en la que mencionan a Jaime de Mora y Aragón. ¿Por qué estuvo metido en esta trama?. Su hermana Fabiola acabó siendo reina de los belgas, aunque iban a apañar el matrimonio de Balduino con la infanta Pilar, el rey belga se prendó de Fabiola de Mora, que iba en el cortejo de damas de la infanta.


----------



## Uritorco (11 Jul 2020)

Ultimo e interesante video.


----------



## Debunker (12 Jul 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ultimo e interesante video.




Hay que reconocer que Alberto Royuela es un serie buscando y recabando información, vamos que ni el mejor servicio secreto del mundo podría igualar a este hombre.

Es para llorar que todo esto no salga a la luz y se haga justicia y luego discuten sobre la inviolabilidad del rey, estos hdp sí que son inviolables.


----------



## podemita medio (12 Jul 2020)

Yo he descubierto el expediente Royuela hace unos días y estoy ojiplático.

Este señor tiene los cojones cuadrados, además de ser un puto genio. No es fácil sobrevivir tantos años teniendo una organización criminal detrás de tí tratando de liquidarte. Visto en los popios papeles, el propio Mena ya tenía preparado largarse de España de pura desesperación por tanto que Royuela le había tocado los cojones y anticipándose a un juicio en su contra.

Ni en las mejores películas de Hollywood. Da para serie de Netfix de 15 temporadas.


----------



## Peritta (13 Jul 2020)

podemita medio dijo:


> Ni en las mejores películas de Hollywood. Da para serie de Netfix de 15 temporadas.



El sargento Kim de la policía benetérita coreana torció el @mostacho cuando aquél hombrecillo le entregó la nota del Fiscal General de Pussan. 
Sí, no es común en aquél país que los varones luzcan bigote y menos las mujeres, pero entre los de la policía benetérita es bastante habitual y cuando alguno se lo afeita ya saben los compañeros que le han asignado una misión en la que ha de trabajar de incógnito o infiltrado. 

Y más lo torció al acabar de leerla. 

-Si no domina los caracters canji o no entiende usté la caligrafía del fiscal general puedo leersela -dijo el mensajero- pero esa misma nota tengo que llevársela de vuelta tras asegurarme de que la ha leído y entendido lo que dice. 
Si quiere responder escriba otra nota que también se la entregaré. 

(Continuará.... 

pero cualquier parecido con la realidad va a ser pura coincidencia ¿eh?).

________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## mostacho (13 Jul 2020)

*de que habláis?




*


----------



## Padre Pio (13 Jul 2020)

Un ejemplo mas de la "democracia" que tenemos:


----------



## Padre Pio (13 Jul 2020)

Poco a poco esto puede cambiar:


----------



## Peritta (13 Jul 2020)

Acaba uste de poner un pie en el ignore su paternidad. No nos embarre el campo, haga el favor, ni meta a la política en el Expediente Royuela que lo mismo acaba el Raventós ganándole al Abascal.

Hasta las pelotas del triunfalismo de los cm de VoX

No, si yo también voté a VOX, como antes votaba a la UPyD de la Rosa Diéz, por agitar la caja de grillos. Y no descarto volver a votarles, pero ¿desilusionarme? me han desilusionado. 
Bueno, la verdad es que nunca he creído en ideologías políticas y no me había hecho ilusiones.

Pero no venga a este hilo, don @Padre Pio a pinchar a los rojeras solo por jorobar, que parece usté don @Incorrezto que viene a pinchar a los fachorros y a hacer pedagogía (sic), si es que no son ustedes el mismo individuo y cobra los 20 centimillos de los dos lados.
Es que como los rojeras quieran entrar por aquí a devolverle su troleada nos descacharran el hilo

y entonces habría que abrir otro.

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Lux Mundi (13 Jul 2020)

Al final no me quedó claro, ¿se dio a entender que a Jaime de Mora y Aragón le dieron finiquito dentro de esta trama?.


----------



## Peritta (13 Jul 2020)

A ver si va a estar usté confundiendo al Jaime de Mora y Aragón con el Gonzalo de Mora y Aragón, aunque también había otro hermano llamado Alejandro. Y dos hermanas más a parte de Fabiola.

No recuerdo en qué vídeo o documento mencionan al tito Jaime. A ver si nos lo puede usté traer por aquí don @Lux Mundi, pero creo recordar que a quien mencionan, así como de pasada, es a Gonzalo. 

La memoria, que es mu mala, a ver si nos la puede usté refrescar.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Jul 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> A ver si va a estar usté confundiendo al Jaime de Mora y Aragón con el Gonzalo de Mora y Aragón, aunque también había otro hermano llamado Alejandro. Y dos hermanas más a parte de Fabiola.
> 
> No recuerdo en qué vídeo o documento mencionan al tito Jaime. A ver si nos lo puede usté traer por aquí don @Lux Mundi, pero creo recordar que a quien mencionan, así como de pasada, es a Gonzalo.
> 
> ...




No podría traer vídeo porque por eso pregunto: no tengo ni idea. He entendido por otros posts anteriores que habría sido Jaime, desconocía, es más, que tuvieran más hermanos aparte de la reina Fabiola. 

Por tanto, ¿dentro de esta trama se cargaron a uno de los hermanos de Mora?. Joder, han liquidado a un huevo de gente estos hijos de puta.


----------



## Peritta (14 Jul 2020)

Espero que no se haya quitado las barbas de capitán de submarino por cuatro chuflas sin malicia que algunos le hayamos hecho. En cualquier caso a los que somos malos fisonomistas nos parece usté otra persona.

Lo que no sé es si el libro ése lo ha escrito Mena o, como algunas tesis doctorales, se lo ha escrito un negro.
Sí, se agradecería que nos hiciera un resumen si le da por leérselo, pero puede que Mena no sea el autor. 

Dicen los magufos que creen en ceremonias satánicas de la élites ésas, con sacrificios humanos, que es el "adrenocromo" lo que beben de la sangre de sus víctimas infantiles y éso les hace rejuvenecer y tal y cual magufadas Pascual, pero me parece que no. Lo que les da vidilla a las élites ésas son las risotadas que se echan a nuestra costa cuando nos mean y nos dicen que llueve.

Al fin y al cabo la risa es salud.

Sí, hay gente que no se ríe de una guasa si no hay nadie perjudicado gratuitamente. No les basta con que alguien se resbale y se caiga de una manera grotesca. Les hace más gracia si hay una pierna rota o un tobillo dislocado. 
Sí, ése puede ser el retrato de el fiscal que escribe un libro que intenta justificar para qué sirven los fiscales, y al que cualquiera podría responder que "_excusatio non petita..._

pues éso mismo.

Pero no, no es el Mena -que también- ésto es mucho más gordo. El Mena, como jefe de una banda de sicarios, puede que se les haya ido de las manos, ya que aceptaba "encarguitos" de particulares a través de determinados despachos de abogados y le dejaban hacer o miraban para otro lado.
Pero es que también es la comandancia de la Guardia Civil, el Instituto Anatómico Forense, los juzgados y la cúpula de la magistratura, no solo la catalana sino toda la española, ya que quiso el tío desviar un caso a la Audiencia Nacional, a no sé qué tribunal donde tendría mano, quiero decir que podría presionar (extorsionar, o chantajear) al juez o al secretario del tribunal, o a la funcicharo de mecanografía que da cambiazos y traspapela los expedientes.

No, no es el gobierno lo que tiene que tomar la ciudadanía, es toda la administración si es que no son capaces de depiojarse por sí mismos.

Ea. Un saludo.


___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (17 Jul 2020)

Ahora mismo, en diorecto:


----------



## Peritta (19 Jul 2020)

*Si votáis siempre a los mismos será que no tenéis en mucho a la autoridad, o no creéis ser dignos de ella.* (Catón El Viejo, el cuñao de Arístides según Plutarco. Sí, a éste como al De Gaulle también le tuvieron que llamar sus contemporáneos para que pusiera órden. Pero me parece a mí que el secreto de su éxito -el de De Gaulle no, claro- fue el dar ejemplo. Ná más.

Y ná menos.

Domingo, entre el 18 de Julio y el 25, día de Santiago, patrón de España y antaño fiesta nacional. En algunos pueblos aún se baila el Baile de la Bandera (conmemora la liberación de tierras por parte de los nobles y la compra de éstas, o parte de éstas, por los del pueblo. Incluso se interrumpe la corrida de toros para ello).

Hoy día creo que solo es festivo en Galicia y no sé si escriben Xantiago así con x mayúscula. Todo sea por el "hecho diferencial" ése

o por tocar las pelotas.

Bueno, pues tocristo callao. El silencio de los corderos en un foro de loros y guacamayos.
Ya ves tú.

Ya os vale cabrones. Será más importante darle un zasca al Glastertum, o llevarle la contraria al troll pelma que emite postas compulsivamente, o hacer propaganda antijudía o anti-algo, o darle pañuelitos al que viene a llorar porque -dice que- le ha dejado la novia.

Estáis dejando el Principal que da asquito y temas importantes como éste pasan desapercibidos para el visitante pues el @calopez ocupa media página del Principal con sus jodidas chinchetas -no, si me he dao cuenta yo también y éso que las tengo capadas y no las veo- a ver si abre un subforo de chinchetas y despeja la arena de la plaza o el atrio del foro.

Muchos no sois de Forocoches sino de Foroparalelo, que estáis aún más grillados. Meteros en la Guardería que es vuestro sitio coño.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Jul 2020)

Ultimo video de casi una hora sobre la relacion y cuentas secretas del PSOE, ERC y HB.


----------



## Debunker (20 Jul 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ultimo video de casi una hora sobre la relacion y cuentas secretas del PSOE, ERC y HB.




El Royuela padre, ya lo he dicho en alguna otra ocasión, tiene todos los nidos de todos los árboles de España, es increíble ese tío, que limpia se podría hacer con toda esa documentación si tuviéramos una justicia que no fuera corrupta, pero el sistema de corrupción implantado en España está atado y bien atado, que puta pena, los ciudadanos no merecemos esto. Como país nunca podremos levantar cabeza con este sistema putrefacto.


----------



## Peritta (20 Jul 2020)

Y los de hacienda persiguiendo a actores y futbolistas en lugar de mirar la viga en el ojo propio y despiojarse persiguiendo a sus propios corruptos que, al fin y al cabo, los tendrán más cerca.

El actor o el futbolista no ha robado de la caja común. Puede que no haya colaborado según la legalidad oficial imperante -y cambiante- en ese momento, ya que cambian las leyes de un año para otro, y como no tengas a ningún amigo en Hacienda que te haga una paralela..., nunca vas a tener la seguridad de haber pagado correctamente a Hacienda y más si solo sabes de darle a la pelota con más o menos arte.
Sin embargo los funcionarios han metido físicamente sus manazas en la caja común, han alterado los precios -y los costes, con el peligro que tiene éso para cualquier proyecto- han corrompido a otros funcionarios supervisores e interventores y han extorsionado a ingenieros-jefe. 

PIllado alto cargo del gobierno PODEMOS PSOE, apañando contrato de 25 millones de Euros

Y si en este triste foro no hemos visto a ninguno decir "hilo antifunci del día", será que estará buscando las 13 fincas de la infanta, y ni dará con ellas ni con los notarios que certificaron su existencia.
Oiga, que se pusieron los del Tribunal de Cuentas a silbar anodinas cancioncitas suecas mirando hacia el techo y ni rodaron cabezas ni sonaron collejas. Cosa que en época del General Bajito era bastante más común

para alegría de la plebe

y del resto de funcionarios.

No, no era meritocracia. Si fuera meritocracia hubiera habido postureo y culto a la personalidad y tal y cual vanidades Pascual, como hay ahora. No, no se quedaban con los mejores, simplemente dercartaban a los peores.

Vamos, que el que la cagaba no repetía. 

Sí, puede que tenga aquella época algo idealizada, al fin y al cabo fue mi infancia. Pero si menciono al General Bajito (como ven no digo el nombre para que a nadie le salgan sarpullidos) es por jorobar a nuestros trolls más recalcitrantes. Yo no tengo aquella época personalizada en un único individuo, yo tengo memoria y éstas cosas nunca llegaban al General Bajito caramba. Mu gordas tenían que ser.

Digo que la administración ya se encargaba ella misma de despiojarse y si había que retirar a alguno del escaparate lo normal es que fuera el gilipollas el primero que hiciera mutis.

Hoy día no sé, ni quiero preguntar. Pero ante la ausencia de un dictador más o menos confiable (por ahí hablan de fichar a Putin a a alguno de éstos cuando se jubile, igual que fichamos futbolistas, y ponerles al frente de algún ministerio o algo con mucho mando y a mí no me parece mal la idea aunque haya que traducirles los documentos al alfabeto cirílico) casi estoy por resucitar el viejo orden y poner la justicia en manos de una inquisición eclesial.

Al menos éstos al no estar casaos, tendrán menos parientes y cuñaos. Y en principio serán más imparciales y más valientes:

-Ay, no me mates mafioso que tengo mujer e hijos.

Pues no.

Éso si que sería separación de poderes y no 4ºs turnos como tenemos ahora ¿no?. ¿Además la Iglesia no es perdón?, pues in dubio pro reo y otros latinajos. Nada, nada, les quitaba las togas, que ya deben de tenerlas echas unos zorros por los andurriales a dinde andarán sus señorías haciendo qué, y las sustituía por sotanas.

Hay que tomar toda la administración. Y cuando digo toda, es toda, que no quede nadie. Que en el Ministerio de Obras Públicas hasta el bedel de la puerta sea un ingeniero cualquiera de la calle, si es que estos tíos no son capaces de despiojarse.

Ahí están las cuentas, los números de los apuntes y las respuestas a lo que quieran preguntar.

Hilo antifunci del día.

Ya.

_____________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 Jul 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> El Royuela padre, ya lo he dicho en alguna otra ocasión, tiene todos los nidos de todos los árboles de España, es increíble ese tío, que limpia se podría hacer con toda esa documentación si tuviéramos una justicia que no fuera corrupta, pero el sistema de corrupción implantado en España está atado y bien atado, que puta pena, los ciudadanos no merecemos esto. Como país nunca podremos levantar cabeza con este sistema putrefacto.




Lo increíble es que este hombre siga vivo. Imagino que tendrá escolta.


Han salido varias informaciones del caso en hilos paralelos, una última actualización tiene que ver con Otegi.

Las voy a colocar por aquí por ser este el hilo oficial de la trama.


PRIMICIA: Arnaldo OTEGI implicado en el Expediente Royuela. Esconde miles de millones de pesetas en cuentas extranjeras.


Expediente Royuela: Debate David Raventós y Gerard de Directe 68 con Alberto y Santiago Royuela de Expediente Royuela


----------



## Peritta (21 Jul 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Lo increíble es que este hombre siga vivo. Imagino que tendrá escolta.



Tengo un amigo, muy buen amigo, segurata. Y es de esas personas con las que uno charla y se va con una impresión:

-Qué pena que este hombre no haya estudiao.

Los mejores seguratas son los que uno no ve pero le ven a uno, y no que uno ve aunque a uno no le vean. Y por éso hubo un tiempo en que les ponían uniformes llamativos, cuando no de payaso -y no voy a mencionar a la compañía que había en las oficinas del paro hará como unos quince años o así Lo que pasa es que algunos ni nos vamos a apuntar desde hace lustros y estamos algo obsoletos de empresas y uniformes- porque lo que quieren es que se les vea.

Pero para éso están las señoritas de Información y no los segurattas ni los quitamanías coño.

Algunos no tienen la sesera en la cabeza sino en la entrepierna. Y no en la poya, que sería más entretenido, sino en los güevos. Ya ves tú.


El hecho es que el señor alberto ha contado tres intentos de cinco que dice haber sufrido. Uno de ellos con veneno cuando don Santiago andaba en la cárcel. No quiero ni imaginarme la impotencia que ha debido de sentir este hombre durante esos meses.

No sé quién será el Lucca Brassi del señor Alberto, pero si es un seguratta de los buenos lo más probable es que no le haya visto usté, mesié, y él a usté sí, monamí.

__________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (23 Jul 2020)

Cuanto ha perdido este hilo desde que se inicio, aunque creo que en parte ha cumplido su funcion de informar a una masa respetable sobre la realidad del Expediente Royuela. No obstante le queda todavia al mismo mucha cancha y un largo recorrido aqui, pues todas las novedades del caso que vayan saliendo a la luz tendran puntual acogida en este espacio de informacion alternativo, para incordio de muchos. Es lo que modestamente podemos hacer algunos. Por cierto, Peritta, haga el favor de cambiar ese avatar infantilon, pues no hace honor a su poetica y esmerada erudiccion.


----------



## Lux Mundi (23 Jul 2020)

Han ido nombrando a Calviño si no me equivoco, ¿como contratadora que encarga al fiscal algún trabajito?


----------



## Lux Mundi (24 Jul 2020)

Sarasola hoy es noticia por meterse con sus empleados. 


Meanwhile


----------



## Peritta (24 Jul 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Cuanto ha perdido este hilo desde que se inicio, aunque creo que en parte ha cumplido su funcion de informar a una masa respetable sobre la realidad del Expediente Royuela. No obstante le queda todavia al mismo mucha cancha y un largo recorrido aqui, pues todas las novedades del caso que vayan saliendo a la luz tendran puntual acogida en este espacio de informacion alternativo, para incordio de muchos. Es lo que modestamente podemos hacer algunos. Por cierto, Peritta, haga el favor de cambiar ese avatar infantilon, pues no hace honor a su poetica y esmerada erudiccion.



Muchas gracias por las flores pero ese avatar lo he dibujado yo con el ratón hace algunos años y es ya un emblema para que los demás sepan que soy yo si se descacharra la cuenta y tengo que usar otro alias, o si escribo en otro pedriódico u otro blog algún comentario.
Además le tengo cierto cariño, fue lo que les envié a los de Facebook cuando me congelaron la cuenta y me pidieron que les escaneara un documento oficial con una foto mía y mi nombre y apellidos (los demás datos podía ocultarlos) para que me activaran la cuenta de nuevo.

No sé si aún estarán esperando.

Lo que ha perdido es el foro señor. Mayormente el Principal.
No sé qué verán los visitantes esporádicos porque tengo a más de 250 multinikes en el ignore y no veo los hilos que abren. Caigo en ellos de casualidad entrando por Tendencias, Últimos Mensajes o desde Miembros Conectados.
Tampoco veo las chinchetas, las tengo casi todas en el ignore y ocupan buena parte de la primera página del Principal. Luego si un visitante esporádico da con este hilo va a ser por pura chirípa.

Es que se está pareciendo al Foroparalelo aquél, que era una marquesina desplazante completamente acelerada pues la mayoría lo que hacía era abrir hilos compulsivamente sin leer ni intervenir en los hilos que con el mismo tema habían abierto los demás.

-¿En cual escribo si tengo algo nuevo o diferente que decir? -pensaba yo.

Bueno, pues aquí está pasando más o menos lo mismo, cuando antaño fundían hilos. Aunque lo hacían bastante mal y se equivocaban a menudo perdiendo postas en el proceso, con el consiguiente cabreo moruno de algunos usuarios.

Total que últimamente estaba pensando que no sé si será muy útil hacer modestamente lo poco que podemos hacer en este foro ya que esta burbujilla nunca dura en primera página más allá de diez minutos. Más o menos lo que dura la cadena de custodia de una mochila de 10 Kg que pasa desapercibida en el IFEMA.

Pero en lo de incordiar estoy completamente del todo de acuerdo con usté, mesié.

Por cierto. ¿no será usté vecino o tendrá amistad con el Rosendo carabanchelero ése?.



Ea. Un saludo.
__________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (24 Jul 2020)

Aquí en directo hablando de bit-coines



___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (25 Jul 2020)

Lo siento, parece que han estado hablando de bit-coines y no de lo suyo. No vuelvo a actualizar el hilo con las charlas a la luz de la luna éstas.

Lo que sí voy a hacer es actualizar a estas horas para que los escasos argentinos y chilenos que entran a husmear (sois menos del 5% incluyendo a los mexicanos, en cualquier caso muchas gracias por estar ahí) tengan la oportunidad de leer este hilo y lo mismo alguien se inspira y nos cuenta en una serie la historia del sargento Luis de la policía benetérita chilena adscrito a la judicial a través de la fiscalía de Valparaiso,

aunque cualquier parecido con la realidad sea puritíca coincidencia.

Y perdón por repetir la guasa.

Bueno, pues escribo para nuestros hermanos del otro lado del charco, o del otro charco, sean cobrissos o no, que todos tenemos prejuicios pero hay quienes no nos los tomamos muy en serio, si es que a alguno le da por asomarse a estos hilos tan largos empezando por el final.

Pues éso hermosos míos, que lo más inquietante es el silencio. Nadie se ha dado por aludido, ni los fiscales y jueces rivales, ya sea por causa política o asuntos personales, han abierto la boca. Lo que me da pie a pensar que todos están conchabados y no hay rivalidades, ni académicas ni profesionales, o que tienen sus propias bandas de sicarios y no quieren ni que se les mencione, no vaya a ser que se le destapen más arquetas a la alcantarilla

o cloaca.

Deep state dicen los gringos.

Administración digo yo, pero es por ver si a algún funcionario se le cae la cara de vergüenza.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

Y el pobre don Santiago redacta que te redacta cuando todo el mundo se ha puesto de perfil y nadie que no sea historiador se va a leer nada de lo que escriba, si es que queda algo en los archivos.

Pues Felicidades don Santiago, que hoy es su santo.


----------



## Peritta (28 Jul 2020)

Luego os echo parrafada cabrones.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (29 Jul 2020)

A vosotros os echaré parrafada luego, ésto es lo que le he contestado a él:

No me diga que no ha dejado un suplente. Amos no jorobe don Santiago. Estas cosas hay que preveerlas. 
¿Qué ha sido de su amigo "brasileño" que andaba haciendo un Excel (no es para menos dado el volumen de la información) con los crímenes y los forenses implicados, y las fechas y los lugares de los sucesos y el de la científica que certificó la cosa y tal?. 

Déjele hablar a él que no es víctima como usté y lo ve desde fuera y con más frialdad, además así podrá hacerse una idea de cómo lo vemos los demás. 
Mire que ése se va para el Brasil, como hizo el Dioni, porque con ese país no hay convenio de extradición y por tanto puede largar por esa boca que Dios le ha dao, para alegría de este Bendito País de Porteras, sin que los de la Ley de Protección de Datos y Otras Gilipolleces le puedan echar mano. 

Ése puede omitir la palabra "presunto" y hablar sin eufemismos ni circunloquios coño. 

No, aún no le he escrito un correo electrónico porque no he terminado de leer la querella del 2006, además supongo que recibirá usté muchos correos electrónicos y no quiero importunar con mis ocurrencias. 
De momento dejaré mis postas en este hilo de un foro de ésos. https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/expediente-royuela-la-mayor-trama-criminal-y-de-corrupcion-conocida-hasta-ahora-en-espana-no-exagero.1280626/ 

Si miras mucho al abismo también éste mira dentro de ti. (F.Nietzsche). Quiero decir que no se asome por allí mucho don Santiago que engancha el foro. 

Ea. Suerte. 
Baraka dicen en el Rif. 

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Lux Mundi (30 Jul 2020)

La muerte de Blesa a pinta bastante a una trama similar, sino es la misma.
¿Esta trama ha seguido en activo hasta hace poco o se supone que ya no existe?.
Igual han cambiado de manos autoras, porque entendí que dejaron caer que el Ruiz estaba ya muerto, incluso que el propio fiscal lo liquidó para que no cantara.


----------



## Peritta (31 Jul 2020)

Sí señor, la muerte de Blesa* fue tela de sospechosa. Suicidio o accidente con un rifle, cuando ni era temporada de caza ni nada de nada. Y si hubiera sido suicidio habría dejado nota.

La cosa fue en el 2017. No creo que esta trama estuviera activa pues en el 2005 o 2006 se jubiló Mena y la Mª Teresa Compte Masach, de querencia progresista, fue la que le sustituyó desde el 17 de Abril del 2007 hasta nada más y nada menos que Julio de 2012 en que le tocó a uno más conservador Martín Rodriguez Sol, supongo que porque Rajoy ganaría las elecciones de 2011




Éste dimitió el 5 de Marzo de 2013 por unas declaraciones a favor de la consulta secesionista de Artur Mas y que el Fiscal General del Estado le abriera expediente, y estuvo el cargo vacante cinco meses. A éste le sustituyó Romero de Tejada, también conservador, que muere (neumonía según Europa Press, la Wikipedia añade además leucemia) el 27 de Noviembre de 2017 y le reemplaza su número dos Francisco Bañeres, oficialmente el 17 de Febrero de 2018, que es el que está actualmente en el cargo.

Total que la Maria Teresa Tipití-tipitesa no creo que tuviera nada que ver en la muerte de Blesa, pero tiempo para tapar los cabos sueltos y los papeles y evidencias que el Mena perdía por ahí, en expedientes y archivos, ya tuvo, ya.
No, si archivero va a acabar siendo profesión de riesgo, ya lo verá.

El Mena ha llamado mucho la atención, sigo pensando que es un tuercebotas, y si la Psoe tiene otra banda de sicarios, subrogando -o no- a los anteriores, tenga por seguro que ahora la llevarán desde otra dependencia administrativa y si antes era de un fiscal ahora dependen de un subdelegado de algo.

_______________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

(*) Era un jerifalte de Caja Madrid, banca pública dirigida por la administración, los partidos políticos, los sindicatos y las patronales, normal que quebraran pues en sus consejos de administración no había ni un puto bancario ni un triste contable. Un médico, dos sindicalistas, un juez, etc.

Y éso que eran entidades que no podían dar beneficios, se lo tenían que gastar en equipos de baloncesto u otras cosas de interés social pero el balance a final de año debía ser cero.
Los accionistas eran los depositantes y nadie tenía más acciones que nadie porque no había acciones. Vivían, éso sí, de pedir prestado al estado (yo pienso que el estado no existe, que lo que existe y tiene entidad real y no virtual es la administración, pero rimaba) al interés con que la administración prestaba a la banca privada (Euribor) pero los de las cajas estaban exentos de pagar tantos impuestos, y lo prestaba a los particulares a otro interés don Andrés, de modo que cuanto más prestaban más ganaban

virtualmente, claro.

Si el tomador del préstamo, por ejemplo un partido político para una campaña electoral, no devolvía lo prestado con sus intereses correspondientes entonces la cuenta de resultados virtuales dejaba de ajustarse a la realidad.

Digo todo ésto para los que son más jóvenes y no han conocido las Cajas de Ahorros, o para los argentinos y chilenos que se asoman a este hilo y que, como los anteriores, no tendrán memoria.

Divino tesoro.

_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 Ago 2020)

como va el tema que he estado c0n el prdenador roto tres semanas


----------



## Uritorco (2 Ago 2020)

Me alegro que esta señora haya vuelto a tocar el tema del Expediente. Ya abri yo no hace mucho un hilo a parte sobre el caso de Otegi y Carod Rovira.


----------



## Peritta (3 Ago 2020)

-Infarto de miocardio -dijo el perito forense del Instituto Anatómico de Pussan de reciente creación.
-Pero, ...pero si le falta la cabeza -dijo la becaria poniendo los ojos a la occidental.

El perito forense achinó aún más los ojos de coreano cerrao que Dios le había dao, como queriendo examinar a la becaria.
-A ver si te crees tú que sabes más que el ordenador. Éso será porque le atropellaría un camión después supongo.

La becaria, como queriendo hacer méritos para que alguien reparara en su inteligente cerebro y no en su arrebatadora belleza insistió.
-A ver si es que el infarto le dio cuando vio venírsele el camión para encima.

El perito era de plantilla y sabía cómo funcionan las cosas en la administración coreana e intentó hacer valer su autoridad de oppa vejete.
-Mira, no te compliques, te he dicho un camión pero lo mismo podía haber sido un tren. Yo no sé si estaba tirado en el arcén una hora muerto esperando la ambulancia y le pasó un coche por encima, o se cayó sobre una máquina industrial tras haberle dado el infarto ante muchos testigos.
Ahí pone infarto de miocardio y está firmado por el director del instituto.

La becaria usó su aegyo coreano, que es una vocecilla infantil que usan como tu sobrina cuando te llama tito en vez de tío. Vamos, lo opuesto al marimandoneo (empoderamiento en neolengüés) que usan por aquí cuando se ponen en jarras con los pulgares por delante, pero igual de eficaz.

-Yo no puedo firmar infarto con las pruebas que veo.

El perito alzó los hombros como haciendo ver que la cosa no tenía nada que ver con él.
-Si quieres puedo llamar al director del Instituto a ver qué dice. Pero ya sabes que nunca está, que anda politiqueando por ahí y lo mismo tarda dos o tres días en ponerse con ésto.
-No podemos esperar, la familia querrá los restos. Y sin saber qué ha pasado... -insistio ella con su tono aegyo que tanto agradaba y a la vez exasperaba al perito forense de plantilla.
Pero perito era mu pagafantas y ante aquella exigencia velada de chantaje emocional llamó al sargento Kim de la Benetérita Corana que era quién mayormente solucionaba los casos dudosos en aquella morgue.

El sargento Kim era sargento porque quería. Todos los mandos que había tenido, sorprendidos por su eficacia, le habían recomendado para cursos de ascenso pero él siempre los supo eludir. La policía Benetérita coreana es una policía militar y por lo tanto nadie quiere ascender de sargento a teniente, ni de capitán a comandante. Por aquello de que ser cabeza de ratón es muchas veces mejor que ser cola de dragón.

El sargento Kim era un tipo de treintaymuchos/cuarentipocos mu bien llevaos. Alto para el estandard coreano 1'83. De cuerpo bien formado en entrenamiento militar y de ademanes gallardos y altaneros sin ser arrogantes. Tenía voz de mando sin alzar la voz y pelazo asiático y maquillaje oriental que suavizaba su fiera expresión y denotaba que era un tipo que se cuidaba y se depilaba.

Cuando llegó, el perito se había ido a comer y encontró a la becaria al microscopio mirando muestras junto a dos compañeras que discutían si teñir con anilina o con vaya usté a saber con qué para que las bacterias se hicieran visibles.
De un taconazo, como correspondía a su impoluto uniforme hecho a medida, se hizo visible y saludó con una profunda genuflexión que cogió por sorpresa a las jovenes que respondieron con otra genuflexión no tan profunda.

Entonces, sin abrir la boca tomó a la becaria con suavidad del codo y se la llevó a parte, junto a un ventanal por donde entraba a raudales el sol para que pudiera admirar sus anchas espaldas. Sus compañeras la veían desde el otro lado del laboratorio.

Entonces el sargento Kim habló en voz baja, pero con el tono más grave que daban sus cuerdas bucales cerca del oído de la muchacha.

La becaria mojó las bragas.

-Ha sido un suicidio con una motosierra. La familia no quiere que se sepa porque es un señor muy influyente y bla, bla, bla, verborrea convicente.

La becaria no se enteró muy bien de lo que el sargento Kim le contó pero acabó firmando lo del infarto.

Nota del Notta.- Cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.



_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (3 Ago 2020)

Aquí otro vídeo.



Hala, a currar a currar, a ver cuánto tardáis en llevar esta burbujilla a la cuarta o quinta página.

Ganaros el jornal cabrones.

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Ago 2020)

Venga, arriba el hilo, y España tambien. Al menos para darle maxima difusion al ultimo video de Celades con Royuela padre.


----------



## Peritta (4 Ago 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Venga, arriba el hilo, y España tambien. Al menos para darle maxima difusion al ultimo video de Celades con Royuela padre.



Pues bien por subir el hilo, pero ya sabe que entre chinchetas que ocupan media página y pelmas de todo calibre que abren y reflotan hilos compulsivamente para luego no decir ná o decir lo mismo que habían dicho en el hilo que abrieron diez minutos antes, mandan esta burbujilla a las profundidades en un abrir y cerrar de ojos. De modo que cualquiera que se asome a este triste foro no va a dar con el hilo ni aunque lo busque.

Veo que le ha dado un zanquiúse a la posta en la que enlazo el último vídeo, que no me ha costado ningún esfuerzo y además solo leen la carta que el señor Alberto le escribe a Mena, cosa que ya habíamos visto en otros vídeos. Pero la parrafada anterior, que mi esfuerzo me ha costao don Wenceslao, no la ha zanqueao. ¿Qué pasa, no le ha gustao?.

Dígame que no se ha leído la historieta, en la que cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia, del sargento Kim de la policía Benetérita coreana y me ahorro el esfuerzo para la próxima coñe.

Y es que si hay que escribir se escribe, pero escribir pà ná es tontería. En España se lee mu poco.

___________________________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Lux Mundi (4 Ago 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Sí señor, la muerte de Blesa* fue tela de sospechosa. Suicidio o accidente con un rifle, cuando ni era temporada de caza ni nada de nada. Y si hubiera sido suicidio habría dejado nota.
> 
> La cosa fue en el 2017. No creo que esta trama estuviera activa pues en el 2005 o 2006 se jubiló Mena y la Mª Teresa Compte Masach, de querencia progresista, fue la que le sustituyó desde el 17 de Abril del 2007 hasta nada más y nada menos que Julio de 2012 en que le tocó a uno más conservador Martín Rodriguez Sol, supongo que porque Rajoy ganaría las elecciones de 2011
> 
> ...





Blesa huyó de Madrid rumbo Córdoba la noche antes de morir. Seguí en su día la noticia y apestaba a que estaba siendo perseguido porque sabía la que se le venía encima. Pero en la finca en la que palmó, había más gente con la que estaba reunido. A ese me dieron matarile.


----------



## Peritta (5 Ago 2020)

Blesa estaba conenado a 6 años y tenía que entrar en la cárcel. Supongo que se iría a aquella finca de Córdoba a ver si alguno de su logia, contubernio o club de campo le defendía, le protegía o evitaba que entrase en la cárcel. 

Los de la prensa dijeron en un principio que llevaba dos rifles y una escopeta o algo así, cosa que a mí también me extrañó pues en Julio no se caza a menos que tengas un permiso especial, te llames Bermejo y seas ministro de justicia, o Baltasar y hayas sido juez y entonces los del SEPRONA no te dicen nada

no hay güevos. 

No sé, puede que amenazara a alguien de la finca por que no le diera cobertura para escapar o algo, le quitaran el rifle y en el ardor de la pelea la cosa se les fuera de las manos. 
El tiro lo tenía en el pecho ¿no?. 
Es que es más fácil pegarse un tiro en la cabeza con un rifle que pegarselo en el pecho por aquello de la longitud del cañón.
Pero ya sabe usté que desde los suicidaos con tres capas de calzoncillos, cuando Aquí los calzoncillos nos los ponemos por pares y no por capas, todo lo que diga la prensa lo pongo en cuestión.

Y ya ha llovido desde entonces. 

PD.- ¿A usté don @Lux Mundi no le ha gustado la historieta del sargento Kim de la Benetérita coreana?, ¿no le parece creíble?. 

En fin don Serafín, si es así no sigo con la saga, que yo de Corea no tengo ni puta idea. A poco que te descuidas los de la industria del entretenimiento te sacan a estas niñas y, la verdad, se le olvida a uno lo que estaba buscando y se traga la pastilla azul aún sin ser Viagra.





_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperaza.


----------



## Lux Mundi (5 Ago 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Blesa estaba conenado a 6 años y tenía que entrar en la cárcel. Supongo que se iría a aquella finca de Córdoba a ver si alguno de su logia, contubernio o club de campo le defendía, le protegía o evitaba que entrase en la cárcel.
> 
> Los de la prensa dijeron en un principio que llevaba dos rifles y una escopeta o algo así, cosa que a mí también me extrañó pues en Julio no se caza a menos que tengas un permiso especial, te llames Bermejo y seas ministro de justicia, o Baltasar y hayas sido juez y entonces los del SEPRONA no te dicen nada
> 
> ...





¿Qué historieta del sargento Kim?


----------



## Peritta (5 Ago 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Qué historieta del sargento Kim?




Si la suya es la 3.081, es la posta 3.074. Un poquillo más para arriba.

Espero que el Calópez no haga censura selectiva de modo que las postas las pueda ver el autor pero los demás usuarios no, y así, como nadie se da cuenta, no hay quejas de censuras, ni de que a nadie le borren las postas más hirientes.

En cualquier caso las coreanas que están de moda ahora son éstas



___________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (13 Ago 2020)

Novedades, ultimo video subido hace una hora. Suscribiros a su canal.


----------



## Helena Nico Del Bosque (23 Ago 2020)

http://www.expedienteroyuela.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/Robo-masivo.pdf


----------



## Peritta (23 Ago 2020)

Pues aunque algo lento hablando, a mí me ha convencido.

___________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (24 Ago 2020)

Es la omertá sobre el Expediente Royuela y no la murga insistente y cansina que dan con el Coronatimo en esa cadena, lo que hizo que yo dejara de desayunar con el tío Federico

y con la niña que tendrán ahora de suplente.

Luego sus digo algo cabrones, a menos que el @calopez pague por no escribir, que tengo el síndrome del escritor perezoso.

Además si ofrecen plata o plomo, yo también pido plata qué caramba.

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (24 Ago 2020)

Ultimo video hace una hora sobre la financiacion del 11 M.


----------



## renko (25 Ago 2020)

_*Colgado en mi hilo de Conspiraciones:*_





Se comenta en algún medio digital un poco marginal que el Rey Emérito estaría presuntamente planeando su vuelta a España a finales de agosto con intención de filtrar información acerca del *11-M*, el PSOE y Pablo Iglesias. Por cierto, ese medio digital ha sido tumbado.

Lo he sacado de este hilo:

Crisis: - URGENTE: DIARIO "LA VOZ IBÉRICA" CAÍDO TRAS FILTRAR LO QUE SE VIENE EN SEPTIEMBRE

No se si será cierto. Si sucede, pues hablaremos de ello..... pero lo que si es cierto es lo que cuenta Alberto Royuela en su último video:



Os lo resumo. En el video se lee una denuncia que interpuso Royuela en la Audiencia Nacional, en el juzgado donde el *juez del Olmo* era titular, la Sala 6 *(recuerdo que el juez del Olmo fue instructor del caso 11-M*). De hecho, Royuela dice que, además, se reunió con él tres veces en persona donde le facilitó determinada información y una grabación.

¿ Qué hechos se denuncian en esa denuncia y qué información le pasó Royuela a del Olmo ? (todo ello obtenido por Royuela del archivo secreto de Mena, recuerdo)

Pues salen una serie de transferencias en cuentas extranjeras que suman millones de euros, efectuadas por destacados miembros de *Herri Batasuna a autores materiales y cómplices del atentado del 11-M*. Salen como perceptores en esas cuentas José Emilio Suárez _*Trashorras*_ y una serie de ciudadanos de origen árabe, algunos de ellos encausados en ese caso, pero, en todo caso,* todos ellos vinculados al yihadismo islámico.*
Los nombres de los miembros de HB y de los yihadistas financiados por estos (+ Trashorras), aparecen en el video por si queréis verlos. 

Mena movió hilos para que no prosperara en los juzgados ni saltase a los medios semejante información.


La conclusión que saco de todo esto a la luz de la linea narrativa que pretendo mostrar en este hilo (mi hilo de conspiraciones) es que *todo es lo mismo. Detrás de todos están los mismos. Detrás de todas las tesis y antítesis, están los mismos. Lo controlan todo. Todos los diferentes elementos que aparecen ante nosotros en los medios, han sido creados y son controlados por los mismos. *

Fijaros, toda esta trama de financiación estaba en conocimiento de Mena, masón de alto grado. Es decir, la masonería sabía que ETA (HB) financió a los yihadistas que perpetraron el atentado (no iba desencaminado el PP). No es que lo supiera, es que es más que probable que la masonería fuera quien organizara el atentado moviendo a sus peones (para beneficiar al PSOE porque en ese momento tocaba eso), y Mena, que ya sabemos que asesinó a mucha gente por orden del PSOE, guardara parte de ese tejemaneje, el correspondiente al dinero.

En última instancia vemos como hay un poder oculto que mueve los hilos de ETA/HB, del yihadismo, de los partidos políticos, la judicatura (controlando a jueces y fiscales).....* LO ABARCAN TODO, *y solo escogen qué peon poner en liza en cada momento para ejecutar determinada actuación que lleve a determinado fin, utilizando a otros elementos bajo su control para crear las narrativas que interesen.


----------



## 34Pepe (25 Ago 2020)

Parece que el deep state de la Monarquía se quiere defender, CNI mediante, contra el deep state del PSOE. 

Tu no me tocas a Juan Carlos (Corina) y yo no te toco el 11M (Mena)

Con un poco de suerte va salpicando un poco de información a los pobres mortales que ni las vemos venir....

Por cierto, este youtuber Javier Gispert de dónde sale? y por qué ahora? Muy oportuno que se acuerden ahora del 11M

Se está activando a los Royuela? Llega su momento?


----------



## Helena Nico Del Bosque (25 Ago 2020)

¿Quien hace los ingresos? porque ese dinero viene de algún sitio, digo yo.


----------



## Uritorco (25 Ago 2020)

Lo que si me gustaria saber es de donde sale toda ingente cantidad de dinero.


----------



## Peritta (26 Ago 2020)

34Pepe dijo:


> Por cierto, este youtuber Javier Gispert de dónde sale? y por qué ahora? Muy oportuno que se acuerden ahora del 11M



No, no es un youtuber, no se haga cocos. Es amigo de la infancia de don Santiago y por ende amigo de la familia. Ha aparecido ya en un par de videos. Debió de vivir mucho tiempo en el Brasil y vino a España más o menos cuando a don Santiago le dio el bajón y quiso dejarlo.

Yo le dije en un comentario en uno de los videos de Youtube (a lo mejor hasta me ha leído), que podía salir este hombre en pantalla mejor que él, ya que no ha sido víctima de los tejemanejes del Mena y podría decir las cosas con más distancia y frialdad, pues por entonces don Santiago estaba jodidillo de los nervios.
Lo que no sé es si me han hecho caso o lo han pensado ellos por su cuenta.



Helena Nico Del Bosque dijo:


> ¿Quien hace los ingresos? porque ese dinero viene de algún sitio, digo yo.



Los ingresos los hacen los etarras que ahí mencionan y me extraña que algunos depósitos sean en francos suizos pues los herejes calvinistas ésos son muy serios y muy mirados para la cosa de los dineros, de modo que hoy día y desde hace algunos años no permiten que los extranjeros tengan depósitos en moneda suiza.

Sí, don Alberto, bueno, sus topos en el banco suizo, o en la administración suiza que se encarga de la cosa bancaria, nos dan un número de depósito, una fecha de apertura y de vencimiento y una de cambio de titularidad aunque en el papelote de denuncia digan que es un traspaso a nuevos fondos pero no dan el nuevo número de éstos.

Me ha sorprendido ver al Trashorras ahí en agosto del 2002. Yo pensaba que era un camello-chivato de poca monta del policía Manolón (aquél que lloró, no sé si lágrimas de cocodrilo, cuando compareció ante la comisión parlamentaria aquella) y que éste le quitaría rivales y competencia de encima a cambio de dinero, información y medallitas que el tío se pusiera gracias a las delaciones interesadas.

Pero ahora veo que no, el Trashorras éste debía de pilotar mucho allá en Asturias.
No, si cuando presumió ante el Lavandera de que podía obtener explosivos cuando quisiera y cuantos quisiera -y no caducados y desechados robados al descuido en Mina Conchita en noche tétrica y lluviosa y con un gitanillo de conductor- y le hizo parar un día que se lo encontró en la carretera para presumir y mostrarle el maletero de su coche petao de cajas de explosivos nuevos y sin abrir.

El Lavandera éste era el portero de un club de alterne y tendría que haber hecho más de una vez de pañuelo de lágrimas y visto por allí con el culo al aire desde concejales a senadores. Además de a traficantes y a todo tipo de policías.
Creo que lo del teniente Campillo tuvo que ver con el descubrimiento u ocultación de esta trama (tendría que mirarlo, a ver qué dice el Gatoblepas ése o el blog de Luis del Pino u otras fuentes, si es que no las han eliminado de las hemerotecas).

Sí, también nos dijeron que había dos tramas policiales, una vendiendo explosivos para capturar traficantes de hachise musulmanes (aunque en Asturias lo más probable es que fueran gallegos) y otra trama de los estupas para capturar a traficantes de explosivos.

En fin, que me he llevado una sorpresa ver al Trashorras ahí. Voy a ver si la digiero.

Pero al Antonio Toro no, éso no me ha extrañado lo más mínimo. Ni tampoco que saliera de rositas de ésta, y de la operación Pipol.

Ea. Luego os escribo algo más.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Concursante (26 Ago 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Lo que si me gustaria saber es de donde sale toda ingente cantidad de dinero.



Fondos reservados del Estado + presupuestos normales, seguramente


----------



## Peritta (26 Ago 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Lo que si me gustaria saber es de donde sale toda ingente cantidad de dinero.



Hombre, a base de poner copas no creo.







Para éso más que copas tendrían que vender "botellas".

Lo que no sé es cuánto sacarían de la extorsión y cuánto del crowfounding, y no sé si éstos de la foto de abajo fueron a entregar su óbolo voluntariamente tras haber llamado diciendo que se iban a pasar por allí:







¿Que haya otras fuentes de financiación?. Pues no sé, pero tampoco me iba a extrañar lo más mínimo.

________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Ago 2020)

BOMBAZO TREMENDO EL 11M AL DESCUBIERTO
"Toda la Trama Estaba Comprada"​

• 25 ago. 2020

*El Arconte*

Puedes adquirir la novela El Arconte en Amazon tanto en formato digital como impreso en la siguiente dirección: https://www.amazon.es/El-Arconte-Segu...

Las noticias más interesantes, y más información de la novela El Arconte en mi web: https://elarconte.com/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/elarcontenov...

Estamos en Telegram: https://t.me/elarconte


----------



## cortoplacista (27 Ago 2020)

Pillo sitio


----------



## Uritorco (27 Ago 2020)

Ultimo video.


----------



## Helena Nico Del Bosque (28 Ago 2020)

¿Y el final del juicio?


----------



## Peritta (28 Ago 2020)

Aquí un sicario español que, según dice él, no da el perfil y, según me barrunto yo por la forma de hablar, es o ha sido policía.



Vamos, que lleva razón, que no da el perfil de sicaro.

Pero es que el perfil de un sicario de fiscalía tampoco debe de ser nada corriente, ya que, por aquello de eliminar posibles cabos sueltos, testigos y pistas, serán quienes eliminen a los sicarios que ejecutan las acciones.

Con razón se independizaron los Z de los patronsitos rancheros y abrieron cártel propio.

No, el video lo he encontrado por ahí y no creo que tenga nada que ver con este caso, pero a modo de ilustración sirva de ejemplo de lo que quiero decir.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (29 Ago 2020)

Y nada, que sigue sin aparecer esto en los medios generalistas ni para desmentirlo, ni para denunciarles. Vivimos en Matrix, qué salvajada.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (29 Ago 2020)

Helena Nico Del Bosque dijo:


> ¿Y el final del juicio?



Si la sentencia hubiera sido distinta a la que se indica, tranquila que ya lo sabríamos de los voceros que repiten que esta gente son "unos ultraderechistas que han estado en la cárcel por terrorismo" y que no hace falta investigar nada con esa excusa.


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Ago 2020)

​


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (29 Ago 2020)

Desmontaje del teatro del "procés" indepe.



Desmontaje del teatro del partido supuestamente "ultraderechista" español Vox (minuto 31)



Desmontaje del teatro del supuesto periodista "españolista de derechas" "martillo de rojos" César Vidal



Y así muchos.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (29 Ago 2020)

Estos vídeos de resumen son muy buenos, no sé si ya se habían posteado antes en el hilo, están muy bien editados, y para pasárselos a terceros pueden venir muy bien.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (31 Ago 2020)

Madre mía, la entrevista de este vídeo es tremendamente instructiva y jugosa (después de mostrar pruebas que tenía Mena para amenazar a Conde Pumpido por su prevaricación en el juicio en los GAL, salvando a Felipe González de su implicación para que no fuera imputado)


----------



## Peritta (31 Ago 2020)

Aquí el último vídeo.



_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandond toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (31 Ago 2020)

Una cosa del anterior vídeo (el de los depósitos que cambiaban de dueño -beneficiario en la jerga bancaria- de etarras a personajes que cobrarían protagonismo un par de años después, cuando el 11-M) es una risilla que se echa al final con quienes están detrás de la cámara.

Sí, don Alberto presume de ser de la "Guardia de Franco" que es sólo el nombre de un grupo más o menos independiente de espías falangistas o fachorros de antes del año de la tos. De cuando don Alberto era joven y pizpìreto. Vamos, que no tienen nada que ver con aquél el cuerpo oficial que rendía honores a Susceléncia en los actos protocolarios.

El caso es que si queda alguno de aquellos fundadores del grupillo debe de estar ya para sopitas y buen vino.

Él insiste en mencionar que el falangismo, su falangismo, no distingue entre izquierdas y derechas. Luego la risilla ésa que se han echado hacia el final del vídeo, cuando al señor Alberto le ha dado por mencionar la cosa política, me ha hecho pensar que no todos sus topillos serán fachorros y que los habrá rojeras 

y mu rojos.

¿No tiene dos hermanos en el ejército y en el partido comunista ruso?

Pues éso mismo.

Vamos, que no me explico la eficacia de la red de topillos si no es con la colaboración de topillos rojeras.

________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (31 Ago 2020)

¿Qué es ésto don @CesareLombroso?, ¿otra posta como la 3.015?. ¿Quiere usté que apuntemos al conejo de Alicia ahora que tenemos en el punto de mira al dinosaurio?. Tiranosaurio Rex, y de los gordos, para ser más exactos. Buena pieza.

¿Quiere usté distraernos con otro Ruben el Killo como el de la posta 2.992?. ¿Es usté otra multinike del @Bimmer?.

Es que no ha dejado mi texto ahí ni un minuto y fijo que no le ha dado tiempo a leérselo. 
Abra hilo nuevo con su tema caramba, y cúrrese una buena parrafada que explique por qué hemos de ver un video de una hora y pico y qué puñetas tiene que ver éso con el Expediente Royuela.

Lo siento, cuando se ponen a darle dramatismo a la cosa y hacer juegos de cámara insertando imágenes y tal y cual efectos especiales Pascual, me se cansa la vista y me aburro a los 5 minutos. Más no he visto.
Ya le digo, cúrreselo y explíquenos qué fuerzas e intenciones le han movido a usté, mesié, a publicarnos ese video por aquí sin dar una maldita explicación. 

No enguarrine el campo señor o no podré darle conversación pues le meteré en el ignore sin más miramientos y sin volverle a levantar el arresto. Allí podrá charlar de lo que quiera con el @Voodoo ése, que yo no les interrumpiré.

__________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## cagabandurrias (31 Ago 2020)

Qué se sabe de Mena? Sigue agazapado?


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 Sep 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Qué es ésto don @CesareLombroso?, ¿otra posta como la 3.015?. ¿Quiere usté que apuntemos al conejo de Alicia ahora que tenemos en el punto de mira al dinosaurio?. Tiranosaurio Rex, y de los gordos, para ser más exactos. Buena pieza.
> 
> ¿Quiere usté distraernos con otro Ruben el Killo como el de la posta 2.992?. ¿Es usté otra multinike del @Bimmer?.
> 
> ...




Tiene Ud. razon, me lo han pasado mis contactos catalanes y cuando llevaba 15 min viendolo, pense que era otra cosa del deep state, pero cuando he acabado de verlo, ha resultado un publireportaje de corruptos catalanes y de los dueños del banco andorrano clausurado que ellos dicen que no es corrupto, pero tenia entre otras cosas, millones de Pujol.

Para colmo al final le echan la culpa a Franco, al Invicto Caudillo ( si si, de hechos ocurridos 40 años despues de su muerte como es la intervencion de ese banco por los EEUU por blanqueo y terrorismo.

Mea culpa por meter esta mierda en este hilo, lo siento, me he precipitado pensando que aportaba algo y solo aporta risas

Lo he borrado.


----------



## Peritta (1 Sep 2020)

No hacía falta borrarlo caramba, con una explicación valía. 

Aquí el texto que le dejé en el Youtube a don Santiago en último video que publicó y que, supongo, no habrá leído.



Vengo a hacer de abogado del diablo don Santiago y a cuestionar la veracidad del Expediente Royuela hasta que no me responda a una pregunta que me parece tela de importante:

¿Donde entregaba el Mena las notas al García de la Serrana?.

Si era en el despacho de la fiscalía, tendría que ser este hombre por allí más conocido que el Messi y no podría argumentar que no conocía al Mena como hiciera en la vista judicial que nos publicó usté el otro día.

Pregunte, pregunte a los topillos de su padre a ver dónde creen ellos que estaba el punto de reunión de estos dos personajes para que nadie les relacionara.
¿El intercambio de notas de ida y notas de vuelta lo realizaban en el despacho secreto de la clínica del doctor Morín?. Si es así el García de la Serrana sería más que conocido por allí.

Sí, en una nota que leen en vídeo (me los he visto casi todos pero no sé si sabría encontrarlo) dice que tome un dinero del cajón de su mesa y se lo entregue al García Peña o a no sé quién.

¿Dónde creen los topillos que estaba esa mesa y ese despacho con una secretaria tan permisiva que le dejaba pasar sin que estuviera el Mena?. ¿En una logia?, ¿en un bufette (lo escribo con dos tés porque le da un aire más siciliano y yo soy muy peliculero... y puede que algo porculero) de abogados?.
¿Tenía Mena despacho en la comandancia de la Guardia Civil?, ¿en una empresa privada a trasmano de la dedicación exclusiva ésa por la que le pagaría la fiscalía del sector público?.



Otra cosa que me escama don Santiago, es que no haya documentación sobre la familia Pujol entre los papeles de Mena.
Bueno, ahora creo recordar un vídeo o tal vez dos que les dedicó. Pero es que tras oír al niño mayor decir aquello de "chapa la cámara prima" (sic), tengo el convencimiento de que esa familia debe de dar más juego que un crupier y me extraña que no haya un buen número de carpetas con éstos de protagonistas. 

Ea. Un saludo, pero la pelota está en su tejado.

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Lux Mundi (1 Sep 2020)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Qué se sabe de Mena? Sigue agazapado?



Tiene que estar viejo ya. Y se irá de rositas, por supuesto.


----------



## Peritta (1 Sep 2020)

Calentito, con la tinta aún caliente.



__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (2 Sep 2020)




----------



## Uritorco (2 Sep 2020)

El ultimo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Sep 2020)

para los que niegan el caso


----------



## Lux Mundi (5 Sep 2020)




----------



## Uritorco (8 Sep 2020)

Ultimo video subido hace tres horas.


----------



## Debunker (8 Sep 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ultimo video subido hace tres horas.




¿Qué pensáis de la petición que hace de escribir unas líneas al Fiscal Jefe de Cataluña, pidiendo amparo y protección para los Royuelas?


----------



## Helena Nico Del Bosque (8 Sep 2020)

Asesinos


----------



## Helena Nico Del Bosque (8 Sep 2020)

hijos de puta asesinos por dinero


----------



## Helena Nico Del Bosque (8 Sep 2020)

El pais entero funciona así


----------



## ShellShock (9 Sep 2020)

Llevo vistos 35 vídeos y me estoy quedando de piedra.

Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Si esto es verdad, y en principio los Royuela parecen gente sincera y tienen documentación, podrían estar sacando a la luz la trama criminal más grande de la historia reciente de España. PSOE, masones, poder judicial... cuesta creer el nivel de miseria moral y corrupción en que se mueven.

Pa mear y no echar gota.


----------



## Peritta (9 Sep 2020)

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Esse est deus (9 Sep 2020)

¡Brutal! Expediente Royuela denuncia que el exministro de Zapatero, Mariano Fernández Bermejo encargó 59 asesinatos - El Diestro


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (9 Sep 2020)

Nadie los lleva al juzgado por difamación, y eso siendo ex-ministros, magistrados, fiscales y tal, no mindundis que no tienen dinero para pagarse un abogado y llevarlo a juicio, si no lo quieren llevar ellos mismos.


----------



## Vulcan86 (9 Sep 2020)

Alguien se pensaba que el psoe es otra cosa ?solo hay que Esforzarse un poco por conocerlos


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (9 Sep 2020)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Alguien se pensaba que el psoe es otra cosa ?solo hay que Esforzarse un poco por conocerlos



Si solo fuera el PSOE, el problema no sería tan gordo.

Mira, en el canal de youtube Estado de Alarma, muy próximo a Vox, les entrevistaron por presión de los seguidores, pero luego han censurado el vídeo y ya no han seguido con el tema, sin dar explicaciones razonables del motivo.

En este vídeo explica cómo todos los partidos de derecha y ultraderecha (supuestamente amigos de su ideología) les traicionan al no querer que se investigue el tema. También aparece la traición del representante de Vox en Barcelona en el minuto 31, con pruebas.



En este vídeo un doctor andaluz que por antecedentes familiares conoce perfectamente la influencia de la masonería en las instituciones del estado, nos cuenta que hasta en partidos de ultraderecha "irrelevantes" como Democracia Nacional están controlados y copados por miembros de las fuerzas de seguridad del estado, vivido por él mismo en persona (ver en minuto 1h:23m)



En este vídeo un independentista catalán se dio cuenta de que los políticos del procés en realidad están en una trama mafiosa contra la independencia, que además salen en la masonería de los documentos del expediente royuela, los políticos y los jueces que los juzgan.



Así se entiende mejor que Pujol y su familia siga por ahí tan tranquilo con todo lo que ha salido de su corrupción.

Por su parte al ser informado el rey, les dijo que presentaran denuncias en los juzgados de los delitos, lo hicieron (aportando la documentación) en 1000 y pico juzgados, que tienen los resguardos del acuse de correo certificado con acuse de recibo, y ninguno ha contestado ni ha investigado nada.

Y en cuanto a los periodistas, pues lo mismo. Ni Iker ha querido hablar del tema cuando se lo han pedido seguidores, diciendo que hay 3 cosas que no le cuadran sin decir cuáles son (es decir, de nuevo excusas)

Y esto es lo más grave del caso, que no es una trama del PSOE desgraciadamente.


----------



## ShellShock (10 Sep 2020)

Pretender que la justicia española investigue, juzgue y condene, si procede, a todos esos altos cargos del país, muchos de ellos de la propia justicia, pues es ser demasiado pánfilo.

Esto lo tendría que llevar un organismo internacional. La justicia de la UE, el Tribunal de la Haya o quien corresponda, no sé. Desde luego no van a ser los que están en el ajo los que se echen condenas encima. Tampoco tengo mucha fe en esos organismos internacionales, pero seguro que es más probable que hagan algo.


----------



## Debunker (10 Sep 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis de la petición que hace de escribir unas líneas al Fiscal Jefe de Cataluña, pidiendo amparo y protección para los Royuelas?



Me auto cito, nadie ha contestado a esta pregunta, intuyo que nadie va a pedir al fiscal jefe de Cataluña protección y amparo para los Royuelas, o sea que todos igual, judicatura, medios, partidos políticos y población y la población mucho pío pío, pero al final nada de nada.


----------



## ShellShock (10 Sep 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Me auto cito, nadie ha contestado a esta pregunta, intuyo que nadie va a pedir al fiscal jefe de Cataluña protección y amparo para los Royuelas, o sea que todos igual, judicatura, medios, partidos políticos y población y la población mucho pío pío, pero al final nada de nada.



Pienso lo que he dicho justo en el mensaje anterior al tuyo: que están siendo muy inocentes si piensan que la justicia española va a castigarse a sí misma. Deberían buscar amparo en la UE o La Haya, o quien toque, que yo no sé de esto. Pero pedir a los mandamases españoles que se auditen y castiguen ellos mismos es inútil.


----------



## Peritta (10 Sep 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis de la petición que hace de escribir unas líneas al Fiscal Jefe de Cataluña, pidiendo amparo y protección para los Royuelas?



Pues que le da oficialidad a la cosa, que quedará para los historiadores algún papel en algún archivo. Pero ya he dicho por aquí, mitad en guasa mitad en serio, que el oficio de archivero u hemerotekario va a ser profesión de riesgo y más con funcicharos pelofrito dando cambiazos, perdiendo expedientes y trayendo platos de setas.





ShellShock dijo:


> Pretender que la justicia española investigue, juzgue y condene, si procede, a todos esos altos cargos del país, muchos de ellos de la propia justicia, pues es ser demasiado pánfilo.
> 
> Esto lo tendría que llevar un organismo internacional....



Uff. Éso cuando tengamos un gobierno mundial.

Pero por otro lado lleva usté razón, más de mil juzgados se han puesto de perfil o de canto y ni se han dado por aludidos. Luego lo de la judicatura (justicia no, que de éso habría en tiempos de Pedro Pacheco pero ya entonces era un cachondeo) no es, ni mucho menos, un caso aislado.

En este caso parece haber unanimidad unánime unitaria todos en piña, y no os mováis que como os mováis vais a salír en el punto de mira y no en la foto.

Joer, qué vergüenza, con razón la gente no le da difusión. Vamos a dar vergüenza no solo en el extranjero sino hasta en los libros de historia.

Sí, ésto sí es un leyenda negra y no las exageraciones del Padre de Las Casas para sacar cuartos para su oenegé confesional

o para su propio pecunio.


Y es que en nuestra administración, incluída la de justicia -a ver si algún funcionario lo desmiente- un problema queda resuelto cuando se le puede endilgar a otro tipo o a otro departamento. Y así, al final todo acaba en el Tribunal Supremo, que es donde trabaja la Olga Sánchez

¡y vale ya!.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## renko (10 Sep 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ___________________
> FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza



En ese video, Royuela dice saber que Pablo Iglesias pagó 4 veces más de lo que se declaró publicamente por su casa de Galapagar. Dijo que le costó 600.000 euros. También dice que dará el nombre de quien cobró ese dinero. Lo dice en el minuto 25:00 aprox. Dice que en el proximo video lo explicará.


----------



## derepen (10 Sep 2020)

¿Y por qué no matan a Royuela?


----------



## ShellShock (10 Sep 2020)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no matan a Royuela?



Según dice él mismo en los vídeos ya ha tenido 3 ó 4 intentos de asesinato. Recuerdo que en uno comenta que hace años iba en el coche por Barcelona y estando parado en un semáforo salió un tío del coche de al lado, se subió al suyo y le sacó una pistola. Él abrió su puerta, se tiró a la calzada y se puso a gritar haciendo que el otro se volviese a su coche para huir. Tomó la matrícula de los sicarios y pidió datos, pero le dijeron que era matrícula restringida y no podían darle nada, supuestamente por ser un coche de algún organismo oficial.

Si todo esto es verdad, el hombre ya ha recibido bastantes ataques, incluyendo el asesinato de un hijo y el encarcelamiento de otro. Lo que no entiendo es que se empeñe en llevar las cosas por la justicia española, que estaría pringada en todo esto, en lugar de ir a la UE o airearlo en medios de comunicación internacionales.


----------



## derepen (10 Sep 2020)

ShellShock dijo:


> Según dice él mismo en los vídeos ya ha tenido 3 ó 4 intentos de asesinato. Recuerdo que en uno comenta que hace años iba en el coche por Barcelona y estando parado en un semáforo salió un tío del coche de al lado, se subió al suyo y le sacó una pistola. Él abrió su puerta, se tiró a la calzada y se puso a gritar haciendo que el otro se volviese a su coche para huir. Tomó la matrícula de los sicarios y pidió datos, pero le dijeron que era matrícula restringida y no podían darle nada, supuestamente por ser un coche de algún organismo oficial.
> 
> Si todo esto es verdad, el hombre ya ha recibido bastantes ataques, incluyendo el asesinato de un hijo y el encarcelamiento de otro. Lo que no entiendo es que se empeñe en llevar las cosas por la justicia española, que estaría pringada en todo esto, en lugar de ir a la UE o airearlo en medios de comunicación internacionales.



Una historia poco creíble la verdad.


----------



## Peritta (11 Sep 2020)

Lo que hubiera sido poco creíble es que no hubiera sufrido intentos de asesinato. 
En otra ocasión le quisieron echar de la carretera pero debía de tener él el coche más gordo y el que se fue por el terraplén fue el otro.

En principio yo no veo aquí a los de la Pepé más que como víctimas. Otra cosa es que estén callados como lazarillos que comen las uvas de tres en tres, y entonces yo tenga que deducir que también tienen bandas de sicarios a las órdenes del partido y por ello no quieren que se hable del tema.

La cosa, el caso quiero decir, arranca de cuando Belloch fue biministro de Justicia e Interior, de modo que mangoneaba sobre jueces y fiscales, y sobre los policías encargados de protegerles y escoltarles..., pero voy a usar el vocablo custodiarles. 
En principio los "encargos" eran dictados por El Partido y las víctimas eran del partido contrario

o del propio.

Pero al final terminan aceptando "encargos" de despachos de abogados, de particulares con posibles y de familias acomodadas.


¿Sicarios Paco?. Y sicarios Mena. Así también monto yo una banda, y mientras no mande a otros sicarios que maten a los primeros, u otros que se carguen a los segundos, a los asesinos de los primeros digo, voy a tenerlos a mi disposición. 
(Los sicarios suelen ser víctimas del fuego amigo, luego no es de extrañar que los Z abrieran cártel propio y se independizaran de los patronçitos) 

No, lo que éstos tenían, y es lo que me da más miedo, es el amparo oficial de forenses y peritos que certificaban lo que hiciera falta y un paraguas de funcicharos que perdían o traspapelaban expedientes y daban cambiazos en los archivos.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (12 Sep 2020)

Ultimo vídeo en contestación a Carlos Enric, lo he visto muy interesante posiblemente todo lo que dice lo hay dicho ya, pero a mí se me escapó, va de cartas entre fiscales y lo que dicen de los Royuelas, en una creo que de Conde Pumpido y Mena, éste advierte a Mena que el TSJ está dividido con respecto a la credibilidad de Royuela y a favor de Royuela, consiguieron salirse con la suya el Mena y Pumpido pero hay esperanzas, digo yo.


----------



## Uritorco (12 Sep 2020)




----------



## Uritorco (12 Sep 2020)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no matan a Royuela?



Lo han intentado en cinco ocasiones, ademas de intentar relacionarlo con negocios turbios y destrozarle varias propiedades. Esta todo detallado en los papeles. Ya han dedicado algun video a estos asuntos.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (12 Sep 2020)

ShellShock dijo:


> Según dice él mismo en los vídeos ya ha tenido 3 ó 4 intentos de asesinato. Recuerdo que en uno comenta que hace años iba en el coche por Barcelona y estando parado en un semáforo salió un tío del coche de al lado, se subió al suyo y le sacó una pistola. Él abrió su puerta, se tiró a la calzada y se puso a gritar haciendo que el otro se volviese a su coche para huir. Tomó la matrícula de los sicarios y pidió datos, pero le dijeron que era matrícula restringida y no podían darle nada, supuestamente por ser un coche de algún organismo oficial.
> 
> Si todo esto es verdad, el hombre ya ha recibido bastantes ataques, incluyendo el asesinato de un hijo y el encarcelamiento de otro. Lo que no entiendo es que se empeñe en llevar las cosas por la justicia española, que estaría pringada en todo esto, en lugar de ir a la UE o airearlo en medios de comunicación internacionales.



Se supone que no puedes ir a tribunales europeos directamente antes de pasar por los españoles.

Ha pasado con más cosas, como con las cláusulas de las hipotecas.

Yo lo que no acabo de confiar es que en Europa no estén pringados. España está como está desde hace 300 años por amaños de potencias europeas (aunque una de ellas ahora está fuera de la UE, y la otra no manda económicamente, pero sí militarmente).

Así que no sé lo que van a rascar ahí. Sería mejor ir a tribunales en Suiza o algo así si pudieran.

El caso Dutroux, el Alcasser belga, ocurrió y se cerró en falso en uno de los corazones institucionales de Europa, como es Bruselas.

También anda por allí Puigdemont, que según queda de manifiesto en el expediente Royuela por parte de la investigación y experiencia de David Raventós, es parte del teatro procesista del R78.

Así que ¿te va a solucionar la papeleta en un tribunal de por allí? Veremos.


----------



## ShellShock (12 Sep 2020)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Se supone que no puedes ir a tribunales europeos directamente antes de pasar por los españoles.
> 
> Ha pasado con más cosas, como con las cláusulas de las hipotecas.
> 
> ...



Ya, eso es así, pero los de aquí seguro que están pringados en este jaleo. Ahí sí que no hay duda. Con los de la UE con suerte habría alguna posibilidad.

Suiza sería una opción, sí. Además creo que nos la tienen guardada desde lo de Falciani.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (13 Sep 2020)

Tela, el tema está en portada del medio "sensacionalista" de derechas Alerta Digital, mucho más conocido que otros prácticamente desconocidos para el público como El Diestro o la Voz Ibérica.

Esto va saliendo contra viento y marea.


----------



## autsaider (13 Sep 2020)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Tela, el tema está en portada del medio "sensacionalista" de derechas Alerta Digital, mucho más conocido que El Diestro o la Voz Ibérica.
> 
> Esto va saliendo contra viento y marea.



¿Y qué es lo que se supone que vas a conseguir cuando ocurra la cosa inconcebible que tienes en tu cabeza?


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (13 Sep 2020)

autsaider dijo:


> ¿Y qué es lo que se supone que vas a conseguir cuando ocurra la cosa inconcebible que tienes en tu cabeza?



De nuevo no entiendo nada de lo que dice usted.


----------



## Uritorco (13 Sep 2020)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Tela, el tema está en portada del medio "sensacionalista" de derechas Alerta Digital, mucho más conocido que otros prácticamente desconocidos para el público como El Diestro o la Voz Ibérica.
> 
> Esto va saliendo contra viento y marea.



Lo de Voz Iberica tiene tela, dice ser el portavoz de la comunidad ibero-americana y sefardi.


----------



## autsaider (13 Sep 2020)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> De nuevo no entiendo nada de lo que dice usted.



Pues entonces eres más gilipollas de lo que pensaba.


----------



## derepen (13 Sep 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Lo han intentado en cinco ocasiones, ademas de intentar relacionarlo con negocios turbios y destrozarle varias propiedades. Esta todo detallado en los papeles. Ya han dedicado algun video a estos asuntos.



¿PEro tú no crees que si realmeante lo hubiesen intentado no lo habrían conseguido?
Si la policía ha matado a más de 1000 personas dudo que este se "escape" continuamente.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (13 Sep 2020)

derepen dijo:


> ¿PEro tú no crees que si realmeante lo hubiesen intentado no lo habrían conseguido?
> Si la policía ha matado a más de 1000 personas dudo que este se "escape" continuamente.



Pero este hombre no es un mindundi medio, ha sido policía secreta, y aún así casi la palma, como cuando tuvo que estar casi 3 años con transfusiones de plasma en el clínic de Barcelona, a través de un catéter que le pusieron en el pecho, tras envenenarlo con el café con leche en un bar que frecuentaba, al ir al lavabo un momento, lo que le causó una aplasia medular. Cosa muy fácil de comprobar por cierto, si alguien quisiera dejarlo por mentiroso.

Aparte de que puede tener algunos amigos con habilidades similares de esa etapa, pero no entre los que manejan los medios de comunicación principales del R78.

Ya dice que por ejemplo algunos fiscales decentes le ayudaron, como Fungairiño.


----------



## derepen (13 Sep 2020)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Pero este hombre no es un mindundi medio, ha sido policía secreta, y aún así casi la palma, como cuando tuvo que estar casi 3 años con transfusiones de plasma en el clínic de Barcelona, a través de un catéter que le pusieron en el pecho, tras envenenarlo con el café con leche en un bar que frecuentaba, al ir al lavabo un momento, lo que le causó una aplasia medular. Cosa muy fácil de comprobar por cierto, si alguien quisiera dejarlo por mentiroso.
> 
> Aparte de que puede tener algunos amigos con habilidades similares de esa etapa, pero no entre los que manejan los medios de comunicación principales del R78.
> 
> Ya dice que por ejemplo algunos fiscales decentes le ayudaron, como Fungairiño.



No sabía eso, interesante. 

¿Entonces cuándo van a meter a la cárcel a todo el PSOE?


----------



## Peritta (13 Sep 2020)

derepen dijo:


> ¿PEro tú no crees que si realmeante lo hubiesen intentado no lo habrían conseguido?
> Si la policía ha matado a más de 1000 personas dudo que este se "escape" continuamente.




¡Eh!, ¡eh!, que el habito no hace al monje. La policía no. Una banda de policías y jueces y fiscales, y policía científica, y peritos y médicos forenses, y funcicharos pelofrito y archiveros de los sotanillos dando cambiazos y escamoteando expedientes.

Una maffia señor.


Si los de Asuntos Internos no son capaces de hacer su oficio y retirar a las unidades más defectuosas de la circulación, tendrán que hacerlo los de Sanidad u Obras Públicas, que también son funcionarios y se les puede conceder autoridad como a los maestros.
Fijo que ésos no conocerán a nadie en el Ministrerio del Interior y serán más inmunes a presiones y chantajes.

Si, sí, lo he dicho en cachondeo, pero si alguien tiene una idea mejor que la diga.

Éso sí:
-Manolo, pico y pala para los de Asuntos Internos que van a Obras Públicas..

Pd.-
No sabía eso, interesante.

¿Entonces cuándo van a meter a la cárcel a todo el PSOE?

Eres un troll, ¿no?.
Pues que seppas que tengo el gatillo del ignore mu sensible. De modo que si para la próxima no te contesto tú disimula.



_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## EGO (13 Sep 2020)

derepen dijo:


> Una historia poco creíble la verdad.



¿Poco creible?

Es el pan de cada dia en España.


----------



## Harrymorgan (13 Sep 2020)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Tela, el tema está en portada del medio "sensacionalista" de derechas Alerta Digital, mucho más conocido que otros prácticamente desconocidos para el público como El Diestro o la Voz Ibérica.
> 
> Esto va saliendo contra viento y marea.



Sí haces una búsqueda en Internet, y cada vez sale en más sitios. 

Va lento, pero va.

Ójala algún día salga la verdad


----------



## derepen (13 Sep 2020)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Poco creible?
> 
> Es el pan de cada dia en España.



¿Puedes explicar un poco la imagen?


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Sep 2020)

derepen dijo:


> No sabía eso, interesante.
> 
> ¿Entonces cuándo van a meter a la cárcel a todo el PSOE?




Cuando encontremos el Delorean y volvamos a 1939


----------



## Uritorco (13 Sep 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Cuando encontremos el Delorean y volvamos a 1939



Mejor al 33, del 39 ya no me fio demasido, conociendo lo que conocemos ahora.


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Sep 2020)

Recomiendo el programa del pasado Viernes de Equipo de “difamacion” en la sexta.

Caso, un paleto de Alahurin de la Torre mata a su mujer presuntamente, crimen perfecto.

El tio condenado por 150 kilos de droga con anterioridad ( y un condenado recibe subvenciones del PSOE ???)

A los 10 dias en su finca el mismo mata a dos colombianos en “denfensa propia”. Alega que estaba solo en la finca y que le dispararon, los forenses dicen que miente, nunca le dispararon niestaba solo ( quizas con otros gcs )

Los muertos tenian los brazos en alto, a lo que fueron liquidados y se les puso una pistola despues que nunca habian disparado.

El tipo estaba investigado por el oficial de turno por narcotrafico ( sumar a los colombianos).

Ahora empieza el lio.

El tio como constructor le habia hecho un chalet al cabo de la gc de la zona, el tipo tenia subveciones de la junta de andalucia como cuidador de animales exoticos.

Se descubre una trama corrupta con el seprona, le llevaban animales incautados, el los revendia ilegalemente y luego el seprona se los volvia a incautar a los compradores y hasta 10 veces el mismo animal a 10 personas distintas y se repartian la pasta.

Luego el tipo recogia animales como cerdos vietnamitas o gatos para cuidarlos y se los daba de comer a los leones, los enfermos los mataba congelandolos en un congelador para falsear muerte natural.

El teniente del area era compinche suyo, ha sido condenado a carcel por narcotrafico.

El crimen de su mujer esta impune y el de los dos liquidados ( a los que mi version es que les robo los kilos de perica junto a gcs corruptos) ha sido cerrado como “defensa propia"

Asuntos internos destapa que grabaciones se han “ perdido” en un sotano de un cuartel que no existe y cosas muy raras, recomiendo verlo para ver el nexo de la gc y jueces ( es el mismo juez en ambos casos) con el narcotrafico.

La investigacion se falsea y torpedea desde dicho cuartel.

La mujer liquidada porque sabia demasiado y se iba a divorciar.


----------



## Uritorco (17 Sep 2020)




----------



## Peritta (18 Sep 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Recomiendo el programa del pasado Viernes de Equipo de “difamacion” en la sexta.
> 
> Caso, un paleto de Alahurin de la Torre mata a su mujer presuntamente, crimen perfecto.
> 
> ...



Joer de lo que se entera uno. Muchas gracias por estar ahí y compartir la información don Césare. Se ha ganado usté los cafés de hoy. Y como no se los puedo pagar físicamente me los tomaré a su salud.

Si, ya me parecía raro que imputaran a la "víctima" y le obligaran a pagar indemnización a la familia del "presunto" "asaltante" colombiano muerto matao que no accidentao, aunque si ha habido juicio lo de presunto huelga.
No, no me acuerdo mucho de este asunto pero los muertos fueron dos y no uno ¿no?.

De uñas estaba yo contra el juez que condenaba a un viejito que mató en defensa propia. Muchas gracias por ponerme los pies en el suelo señor.
Lo que me ha dejado helado es lo vulnerable que soy yo también a la información sesgada o falsificada y éso que de todo dudo y no me creo nada.

Puta prensa.

Sí, si el asunto da para abrir hilo nuevo y podría decir algo más, pero no estoy informado mas que por lo que acaba usté de decir don Césare y no me voy a extender, pero valga su texto para ilustrar a quienes creen a pies jutillas que el hábito hace al monje o la organización al activista, abran los ojos de una puta vez y no se tomen muy en serio a sus propios prejuicios.

Hayquedecirlotodoamigomío decía Fraga a toda velocidad y sin comerse ni una jodía letra. Y cuánta razón tenía el ultimo Ministro del Interior que presumió de que "la calle era suya". Si los posteriores no han presumido de ello es que la calle ha dejado de ser del Ministro del Interior y desde el Jorge Fernández Díaz ni en su propio despacho manda.

Y es que la democracia funcionaría (o éso quiero creer) si la ciudadanía estuviera bien informada y la prensa no nos sesgara ni nos escamoteara la información.

Vuelcos creo que llaman a los robos de droga en la Línea de la Concepción y suelen ser los extorsionadores y gente más dura quienes les roban el matute a los contrabandistas, que son más fiesteros.

-¡Eh!, ¡eh!, que nos rendimos, que no sabíamos que erais vosotros -dijeron los de una guardería de hachise que recibieron a tiros a unos que, vestidos de policías, les conminaban a que abrieran la puerta, cuando se dieron cuenta que eran policías de verdad.

Total que por no haber despejado la X cuando la cosa consistía en una puta ecuación, ahora, y más tras lo del 11-M que se negaron a despejar la Z, los jueces tienen que resolver ecuaciones diferenciales en derivadas parciales.

Jesús qué cruz.
______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Sep 2020)

derepen dijo:


> Una historia poco creíble la verdad.



Efectivamente, y Perrita es un troll de los buenos, además de franquista.


----------



## Peritta (18 Sep 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Efectivamente, y Perrita es un troll de los buenos, además de franquista.



A quién avisas tú Mambrú, anda, vete a una guerra que por ahí tienes donde elegir y allí te podrás chivar de cualquiera que le haga burla al sargento.
Aquí somos cuatro gatos mal contaos. Ahí pone 900 usuarios conectados pero "personas", lo que se dicen presonas humanas y no mecanismos de concienciación más o menos a sueldo, no creo que pasemos de 300 y además somos siempre las mismas.

Total que no dice usté nada que no se sepa en este triste foro.

Sí señor, soy franquista igual que soy escipionista o sertoriano, o del Cardenal Cisneros. _Yo nací en Torrelaguna hijo de un padre aldeano, que no es ser ya una mas dos veces castellano. Y como Castilla es llano que nunca acaba ni empieza, nada sabe de bonanza señor, sino de firmeza._

A lo mejor usté hasta es partidario de Los Comuneros, de Riego o de Negrín y está en su derecho de tomar partido por Anibal, pero en lugar de decírnoslo, nos dice lo que soy yo. Ya ves tú.
Cosa que en este foro, le vuelvo a repetir, no es ningún secreto. Jua, jua, jua. Pobre chivatillo. Ten cuidao con los lobos.

Recrimina a dos inmigrantes que se pongan la mascarilla y lo apuñalan brutalmente en el tórax

En cualquier caso le juro yo a usté que el General Bajito no va a volver. No tenga miedo, que de donde ha ido ya nunca se vuelve. Luego va a dar igual que cambien sus restos de sitio tres o cuatro veces, o los pierdan, o los vendan por ahí a trozos como amuletos para atraer a la buena suerte, ya que el hombre gozó en vida de abundante baraka y puede que estén muy cotizados.

Los millonarios orientales ésos, con lo superticiosos que son, son capaces de poner un cheque en blanco por todo el lote.


Shalom aleijem. Los restos del General Bajito reposarán en Israel..


No tenga usté miedo que Susceléncia no va a volver por muy franquista que sea yo o que le vuelva a usté a poco que le convenza. Incluso aunque seamos franquistas casi todos los españoles y un buen número de inmigrantes de todos los colores.










Claro que soy un troll de los buenos, como que escribo mu bien, me curro las postas y digo lo que me da la gana sin seguir consignas ni líneas editoriales de nadie. Con razón hay alguno, que se las da de periodista y que escribe por ahí y lee por aquí, que me tiene envidia perruna o tirria tiñosa y pincha alfileres en una figurita de cera que alguien le habrá dicho que me representa.

Pues hala, a currarse las postas, a enmendarme la plana o a mojarme la oreja y a ganarse los 20 centimillos como Dios manda, que no os agarrara yo de Jefe de Redacción. Y si os parece poco para el esfuerzo que hacéis, le pedís aumento al komisario polítiko, que por dineros no va a ser, que bien que soltaron 15 millones a la prensa hará pocos meses. Y si no han repartido con vosotros, pobres pardillos, id con las quejas al maestro armero que tendrá más culpa que yo de que os den con el látigo y no con la zanahoria.

Pero si es que sí y estáis bien pagaos, pagaros unas cañas cabrones.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Sep 2020)

El ultimo video subido hace unas horas. Nuevos asesinatos encima de la mesa ordenados por el PSOE.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Sep 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> A quién avisas tú Mambrú, anda, vete a una guerra que por ahí tienes donde elegir y allí te podrás chivar de cualquiera que le haga burla al sargento.
> Aquí somos cuatro gatos mal contaos. Ahí pone 900 usuarios conectados pero "personas", lo que se dicen presonas humanas y no mecanismos de concienciación más o menos a sueldo, no creo que pasemos de 300 y además somos siempre las mismas.
> 
> Total que no dice usté nada que no se sepa en este triste foro.
> ...



Cuanta razon lleva. O sea, que es usted cristiano viejo por los cuatro costados. Como Dios manda.


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Sep 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Efectivamente, y Perrita es un troll de los buenos, además de franquista.



JDT

VCR


----------



## Peritta (19 Sep 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El ultimo video subido hace unas horas. Nuevos asesinatos encima de la mesa ordenados por el PSOE.



Los dos últimos videos son asesinatos de dos periodistas y no sé si el keipo es más bien Queipo y puede que tuviera que ver familiarmente con el que tomó Sevilla con un puñado de legionarios que puso a rular por allí y la rumorología popular hizo el resto, expandiendo el bulo de que Sevilla estaba llenita de legionarios.

Lástima que no tengamos la filiación de las víctimas del Expediente Royuela para saber a qué se dedicaba cada una porque al otro periodista me ha sido imposible encontrarle en la red y algo escribiría digo yo. Pues nada, o yo no lo sé buscar o el navegador no lo encuentra, incluso el chisme éste parece que trabaja a la contra tuya. ¿No hay un navegador o un buscador que trabaje en DOS o que sea más imparcial y no esté tan sesgado como el google éste?.
Es que parece que todos los buscadores tiran de él como motor de búsqueda o como sea que se llame.

Bueno, pues parece que la lectura de estas dos muertes, presuntamente asesinatos, han coincidido con estas revelaciones:

Calvente revela al juez que Iglesias «tiene a sueldo una guerrilla» para «cargarse» a jueces y periodistas

Bueno, pues no sé si los de la cúpula de Podemos han heredado la trama del Mena o la han subrrogado, o ya tenían ellos trama propia de antes y no les ha hecho falta subrogar a nadie y les ha dado igual que aquél licenciara a la suya más o menos expeditivamente.

Vamos, que las bandas de sicarios van a ser de lo más común, algunas bigotudas -pero todas es todas- estarán esperando que saquen calendario como los bomberos. Y quien no haya sufrido un par de intentos de asesinato por lo menos, ni va a ser nadie en el panorama político o social, ni va a ser tenida en cuenta su opinión.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Sep 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> JDT
> 
> VCR
> Ver archivo adjunto 436151



A fer punyetes!


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Sep 2020)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> A fer punyetes!




lo dicho, ahora los coros:

JDT

VCR


----------



## jeeves (21 Sep 2020)

EGO dijo:


> ¿Poco creible?
> 
> Es el pan de cada dia en España.







derepen dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicar un poco la imagen?



El CNI ha decidido no castigar al ‘pistolero’ que encañonó a un teniente coronel en una disputa de tráfico: es un comandante de la Guardia Civil y el Centro cree su versión

Hombre, decir que esto es el "pan de cada día en España, me parece un poquitín exagerado.


----------



## Conde Duckula (21 Sep 2020)

¿No ha dicho nada más de lo del chalet de iglesias?

Aunque después de confesar el abogado que iglesias tiene una guerrilla a sueldo para cargarse a jueces y periodistas y que aquí no pase nada. Uno pierde toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Sep 2020)

jeeves dijo:


> El CNI ha decidido no castigar al ‘pistolero’ que encañonó a un teniente coronel en una disputa de tráfico: es un comandante de la Guardia Civil y el Centro cree su versión
> 
> Hombre, decir que esto es el "pan de cada día en España, me parece un poquitín exagerado.




Un teniente coronel del CNI siguiendo a un comandante... aqui nos han vendido que es una discusion de trafico, cuando esta claro que habia algo raro que han tapado, por eso no han expedientado al que saco la pipa...

Creeis que es casualidad que un teniente coronel y encima en el CNI, le saque la pipa a un tio ( que encima resulta ser no pintor ni albañil o vulgar camello sino... comandante nada menos) por algo de trafico, cosa posible para un gc raso, pero dudoso para un alto cargo al que se le presupone un perfil de tio preparado que no va de vaquero por la vida...

a saber que mierda tapan...


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 Sep 2020)

Ayuso se quedó pasando el confinamiento en un apartamento propiedad de Kike Sarasola. 
Dejaos que está tía no esté en el ajo.


----------



## jeeves (21 Sep 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Un teniente coronel del CNI siguiendo a un comandante... aqui nos han vendido que es una discusion de trafico, cuando esta claro que habia algo raro que han tapado, por eso no han expedientado al que saco la pipa...
> 
> Creeis que es casualidad que un teniente coronel y encima en el CNI, le saque la pipa a un tio ( que encima resulta ser no pintor ni albañil o vulgar camello sino... comandante nada menos) por algo de trafico, cosa posible para un gc raso, pero dudoso para un alto cargo al que se le presupone un perfil de tio preparado que no va de vaquero por la vida...
> 
> a saber que mierda tapan...



No discuto que ese caso en concreto sea un asunto que apeste... Pero decir que eso pasa todos, todos los días... que quieres que te diga, yo voy por mi ciudad y no veo a policías de paisano encañonando a los viandantes...


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Sep 2020)

jeeves dijo:


> No discuto que ese caso en concreto sea un asunto que apeste... Pero decir que eso pasa todos, todos los días... que quieres que te diga, yo voy por mi ciudad y no veo a policías de paisano encañonando a los viandantes...




Yo si he visto en mi vida falseo de informes para favorecer narcos durante años... y prevaricacion de jueces a favor de un chivato, casualmente hoy mismo.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Sep 2020)

Fresquito y recien pescado.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Sep 2020)

Sacado del horno ahora mismo.


----------



## Liberal templado (22 Sep 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Fresquito y recien pescado.



Soy de los creyentes, que conste en acta. 

Pero hay varias cositas que me dejan un regusto rarito. Ahí va la lista, así a bote pronto. 

1. Razones de Mena para cargarse a Gutiérrez Mellado: incomprensible desde cualquier punto de vista (alguien lo explicó por aquí en detalle hace un tiempo) 

2. Llamar a Antonio Herrero, Antonio Herrero Lima. Era un periodista muy famoso en la época de su muerte. Nadie le llamó nunca, pero nunca, por el segundo apellido. Es que es tan raro que no sé qué pensar.

3. Lo mismo para Terenci Moix. ¿Quién le conocía por Ramón Moix? Ni su familia. Para localizarle por Ramón Moix se debían volver locos.

4. Las notas de Ruíz son idénticas. Ya lo comenté en su día. Es rarito que notas escritas a mano sean iguales. A lo largo del tiempo tenemos tendencia a cambiar un texto, a mejorarlo, a suprimir o añadir palabras. No sé, tengo la sensación como si se hubiera hecho en un período de tiempo corto.

5. No poner fechas en ninguna nota. Vale, no es obligatorio pero vuelve a ser extraño.

Pero por otro lado estoy seguro de la sinceridad de padre e hijo. No tengo ninguna duda. 
Y lo que desde mi punto de vista le da muchísima credibilidad es la instrucción/investigación de la jueza en ¿2009? Ahí se ve que hay algo gordo. 

Ay, no sé. Estoy hecho un lío.


----------



## Peritta (23 Sep 2020)

Tenemos lo que Mena le escribe a Ruiz. No los hechos ni las intenciones reales.

1.- Lo que Mena le dice a Ruiz sobre Gutierrez Mellado es que el encargo proviene de la cúpula del PSOE.
No sabemos si Peña y Ruiz son masones o saben que Mena lo es, ni si saben qué es la masonería.
Luego puede que muchos encargos se los achaque Mena al PSOE cuando serán cosa de masones, sobre todo éstos inexplicables sobre ancianos que poco daño pueden ya hacer.
Y es que los masones ésos deben de ser mu reveníos y mu recozíos y al ser anticristianos no podrán perdonar y guardarán el rencor en el hígado durante décadas.

Incluso después de muerto y enterrao el interfecto.


También puede que el Gutierrez Mellado, ya que era un general de inteligencia, tuviera un zulo de información como el Mena o el comisario Villarejo los suyos, o el que el exsuseñoría don Baltasar me barrunto que tenga, y en ese archivo se le viera a alguien el culo al aire o los muertos en el armario.
Por cierto, el Viernes Santo pasado murió su hijo Manuel -toda una bellísima persona DEP- de Virus de Wuhan al que ustedes se empeñáis en llamar COVID-19, y éso es nombre de un tinte para el pelo o de una laca de uñas.

2.- No estoy de acuerdo, no era tan raro, sobre todo para distinguirlo del Luis Herrero Tejedor (hijo, cuyo padre y Fiscal General del Estado e investigador entonces del caso Carrero Blanco murió en un accidente mu sospechoso: en un cruce cerca de Sanchidrián se lo llevó un camión por delante y al chofer no le pasó ná).

3.- Puede que éste sea un crimen blanco, o mu negro, vete tú a saber. Pero lo cierto es que alguien pagó por él y la administración -que no El Estado- hereda. Luego métalos también en el saco de los sospechosos.

4.- Sí, algunas sí parecen hechas el mismo día. Lo que me temo es que lo sean de verdad y hubiera días en que mataran a dos o tres. aprovechando que estaba fuera de servicio o, al reves, haciendo servicio de campo.

-Ea. A éste a la nueve en el hospital durante el cambio de turno de las enfermeras. A éste,... ¿estás a tope jefe de equipo?.
-Sí.
-Bueno, pues a éste a media mañana que no hay tráfico y los coches van más deprisa me lo apiolais en la M-40, que ya pasaré yo con el vehículo de atestados.
Y a éste, a la caída de la tarde... ¿Estás a tope jefe de equipo?.
-Sí.
-!No te oigo jefe de equipo!
-¡¡A tope jefe!!
-Bueno, pues a éste a la caída de la tarde le hacéis un atraco cuando baje a comprar tabaco, que ya pasaré yo de patrulla.

5.- Sí, a mí también me llamó la atención que las notas no tuvieran fecha, pero me temo que frío, metódico y detallista el Mena éste no es. Avanzando en el conocimiento del Expediente Royuela estoy llegando a la conclusión de que el Mena éste es un tuercebotas bastante impulsivo como para detenerse a poner fecha a una nota escrita con muchas prisas

No, yo todavía no pongo la mano en el fuego. A mí me tienen que contestar a una pregunta:

¿Dónde se intercambiaban Mena y De La Serrana las notas de ida y vuelta?.
En la fiscalía no, o el De La Serrana sería por allí archiconocido (dado el número de notas intercambiadas) y no podría decir que no conocía a Mena pues habría muchos testigos que le podrían desmentir.

Las notas de Ruiz puede que sí, porque a nadie le extrañaría verle por allí.

En cualquier caso se agradece que alguien haga de abogado del diablo y ponga todo en cuestión dudando de lo único que hay que son las notas


unas 37.000.

PD.- Luego digo algo del video don @Uritorco.
________________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (23 Sep 2020)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Soy de los creyentes, que conste en acta.



Yo también, y ya me gustaría no serlo. Pero hace ya tiempo fumé del árbol prohibido de la ciencia del bien y del mal y perdí la Arcadia feliz y la inocencia. Total que aquí estoy obrando en consecuencia.
Si quiere que conste vale, pero las actas, como los expedientes de las fiscalías se pierden, se traspapelan, se escamotean y se les da el cambiazo a poco que te descuidas. No, si archivero va a terminar siendo una profesión de riesgo. 

Al tiempo. 

En cualquier caso siga usté haciendo de abogado del diablo, que lo hace mu bien señor, no pierde los papeles como el Mena y no insulta ni echa los pies por alto como nuestros trolls de plantilla

o de suela.



En el encargo del periodista Gonzalo Espino Queipo dice Mena "sabe demasiado sobre los negocios turbios del Psoe". Luego por el lenguaje empleado no debía de tener éste, ni el Ruiz tampoco, mucho respeto por el PSOE. 

Puede que Ruiz fuera masón, pero militante o convencido de la PSOE no. Ni de coña. De otro partido político más a la izquierda, tal vez. Pero tengo yo el barrunto de que éste iba por libre sin servir a ninguna bandera ni estar abducido por ninguna causa.
Incluso me inclino a pensar que Mena le tenía más agarrado por las pelotas que por complicidades. "Pues ya sabes lo que te toca" le dice en otra de sus notas. 
Parece haber cierta displicencia en la expresión ¿no?. Solo le faltaba haber añadido "y que no me entere yo de que la cosa sale mal u os demoráis mucho".

¿Le tenía Mena cogido por las pelotas o fue Ruiz un subrogado de la banda de Villarejo, su predecesor?. ¿Eran socios y compañeros de francachelas, o eran jefe y subordinado?. ¿García Peña también, o ése se incorporó a la banda un poco más tarde?. 
¿Era Ruiz integrante de la banda de traficantes de cocaína del coronel ése de la comandancia de Cataluña (a ver si nos lo presenta don Santiago) y que el Mena (o el Villarejo, su predecesor) dejaron sin desmantelar a cambio de quedarse con sus mejores elementos y becarios?. 

¿En principio era Ruiz solo un camello de cuartel y le obligaron a asesinar para tenerle aún más agarrado por las pelotas?.

Bueno, voy a dejar de elucubrar porque la realidad tiene la mala costumbre de superar cualquier ficción incluso antes de haber empezado a escribir.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Sep 2020)

Me acaba de llegar este spam de Estado de Cagalarma, les han chapado y me alegro de haber contribuido a ello reportando en youtube, ya sabeis que volver a hacer cuando estos cagones vuelvan...


​

​
​
*Comunicado importante de Javier Negre*

Muy buenas queridos y fieles seguidores.

No podremos subir vídeos a nuestro canal oficial hasta el próximo lunes.

Supongo que sabréis que Youtube nos ha vuelto a cerrar el canal de forma injusta días después de que nos reconociese que había sido un error castigarnos en agosto acusándonos falsamente de acoso. Ahora nos clausuran por emitir un vídeo que demuestra la realidad: que los centros de salud en Madrid no están colapsados como pretende hacer creer el Gobierno a través de su terminales mediáticas.


----------



## Uritorco (24 Sep 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Me acaba de llegar este spam de Estado de Cagalarma, les han chapado y me alegro de haber contribuido a ello reportando en youtube, ya sabeis que volver a hacer cuando estos cagones vuelvan...
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



Es la dictadura pura. Se les va la vida con esto del coronatimo.


----------



## Uritorco (24 Sep 2020)

Marchando una racion de Expediente Royuela, recien cocinada. Fiscal Mena con abundante ensaladilla de cadaveres.


----------



## Peritta (25 Sep 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Sacado del horno ahora mismo.



Fijo que la cortinilla del empiece con la musiquilla del Nodo es cosa de su padre. Jua, jua, jua. 
Espero que a alguien se le abra la úlcera. 

¿Escribir a la Fiscalía General de Cataluña dice usté don Santiago?. Prefiero escribir a la fiscalía de Palencia o al ayuntamiento de Cuenca ¿qué quiere que le diga?. Lo considero bastante más eficaz y más útil. Sobre todo para los de Cuenca, 

por ponerles sobre aviso digo. 

Luego le digo algo del vídeo pero tiene que contarnos dónde se intercambiaban las notas de ida y de vuelta el Mena y el De La Serrana, para que éste contestara con tanta firmeza que no conocía al Mena. Si lo hacían en el despacho de la fiscalía éste tenía que ser por allí más conocido que el Messi y no podría negar que le conocía. 

Nos tiene que presentar también al coronel de la comandancia esa ¿eh?, a ver si va a resultar que en ese cuartel manda más el cabo furriel que el teniente coronel. 

Tengo la opinión de que Mena es un tuercebotas y si no ponía fechas en las notas (ya le dije que me extrañó mucho cuando conocí el caso, bueno, la cosa, que parece que los togasucias no quieren convertirla en "caso") era porque las notas, o por lo menos la mayoría, parecen estar escritas con muchas prisas como respondiendo a un impulso irreflexivo que no se para ni a poner la fecha. 

Ea. Un saludo y baraka para todos, que seguro que nos va a hacer falta. 
__________________ 
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Opositroll (26 Sep 2020)

Pues he estado viendo los vídeos del canal y me han surgido toda clase de dudas. Quisiera plantear algunas por si otros usuarios más conocedores del tema quisieran contestar:

Si royuela compra los documentos a unos trabajadores de Morín... ¿qué fue de ellos?
En algún vídeo dice que han hecho peritaje caligráfico y que han extraído huellas.¿de todos los documentos?
¿Por qué se supone que se almacenaban sobres con objetos personales de las víctimas de la operación Chumi? Se ve que guardaban llaves, mecheros y cosas por el estilo.
¿En qué fecha se cargan a Romero Pelecha?
¿Por qué en el Vídeo de un tal agustin, al que matan y hacen desaparecer su coche en las notas sólo figura la misma información que se conoce porque la ha proporcionado la familia para buscarlo cuando desapareció?
¿Ninguno de los aludidos en las notas, por ejemplo en las de control de la misa funeral, ha podido ser localizado para preguntarle al respecto de qué pasó en su día?
Dice royuela tener otro zulo con información hasta 2014. ¿Ha seguido mena operando desde su retiro?¿sigue utilizando el método de las notitas a pesar de la fuga de información de la clínica.
Algunos documentos incorporados a los expedientes son o parecen “oficiales”, con firma del tipo aceptando poner lo que ellos digan en relación a las causas de la muerte...
Y todo ello sin contar el tema de las fechas/ausencia de las mismas.


----------



## Peritta (26 Sep 2020)

Opositroll dijo:


> Pues he estado viendo los vídeos del canal y me han surgido toda clase de dudas. Quisiera plantear algunas por si otros usuarios más conocedores del tema quisieran contestar:
> 
> Si royuela compra los documentos a unos trabajadores de Morín... ¿qué fue de ellos?
> En algún vídeo dice que han hecho peritaje caligráfico y que han extraído huellas.¿de todos los documentos?
> ...



Pues muchas gracias por hacer de abogado del diablo porque la mayoría, la verdad, no queremos creérnoslo

ya nos gustaría.

1.- Trabajadores de Morín no sé. Es posible que le entregaron la documentación a los mismos que se deshacían de los cuerpos de las abortadoras que morían en el proceso, que no sé si serían empleados de la casa. Tenga en cuenta que tuvieron que deshacerse de un gran volumen de información con muchas prisas.
Ni los prestidigitadores revelan sus trucos, ni los espías desvelan quiénes son sus topillos.

2.- No creo que le hayan hecho los tres peritajes caligráficos y extraídas las huellas digitales a todos los documentos caramba. Por ahí vi un vídeo en el que dijeron cuáles docuementos usaron para ello y por qué ésos precisamente.
Supongo que el primer peritaje caligráfico lo haría antes de pagar los 80.000 euros ésos.
Aquí lleva usté algo de razón. La mayoría de los documentos no han sido peritados.

3.- Los expedientes que se llevó el Mena del archivo de la fiscalía fueron los de la operación Chumi. En las diligencias de la MªEugenia Alegret aparecen las notas del archivero diciendo que se había llevado los expedientes pero no los había devuelto. Supongo que los almacenaría en el zulo de la clínica y por éso los tienen los Royuela.
Éstos crímenes también se harían deprisa y corriendo, haciéndo desaparecer el cadáver o haciéndole aparecer en cualquier sitio más o menos inopinado. Si tienes un objeto personal puedes hacerlo aparecer en cualquier otro sitio y desviar las posibles investigaciones policiales que se hagan a posteriori.
Parece ser que incluso tuvieron que amenazar a algunas familias para que no hurgaran ni denunciaran.

4.- Supongo que para el 2005/2006, poco antes de jubilarse. Tendría que hurgar en la documentación y no me manejo con los .pdf. Pero ahorquillar o acotar la fecha sí creo que podamos hacerlo.

5.- San Agustín es el 28 de agosto señor. Agustín así a secas, pues el Ortega Cano cuando cantó aquello del "tan a gustito".
Vaya, vaya al caso particular y husmee como sabueso y desconfíe como gato escaldado. Joer, que nos acabamos de enterar que uno de los muertos mataos, que no sé si también anestesiaos como hacía -presuntamente, tó mu presuntamente Romerales- el doctor Montes en Leganés, era el Terence Moix, y porque una usuaria cayó en la cuenta de que se llamaba Ramón.
Como ve la cosa no está muy investigada que digamos. Un padre de más de 80 años y un hijo que no se entera ni conoce a nadie porque se ha tirado 10 años en la trena siendo más o menos inocente o mu poco culpable.

Y es que las ostias que dejan daño psicológico de ése, son las que no son tuyas y te las llevas tú. Los zapatillazos de tu madre a los diez minutos se te han olvidado.

Ya ve usté. Compare pues nuestros espías paco con los James Bond y los Dick Tracy que tienen por ahí. Con buena percha, pelazo asiático, golden cadenas y mazadura tatuada.

Espero que nuestros malos sean también unos malos paco o Malasombra porque si no lo vamos a tener chungo.



6.- Pues por éso que acabo de decir nadie ha ido a preguntarles a los deudos y familiares nada. El señor Alberto no está en la edad. Son los parientes quienes tendrían que preguntar caramba.
Si es que se llegan a enterar de la existencia del Expediente Royuela.

7.- Dice el señor Alberto que el otro zulo lo tiene localizado aunque no sabemos si es del Mena o del comisario Villarejo, o del fiscal Villarejo, o de don Baltasar o puede que sea del niño mayor de don Jordi ("chapa la cámara prima" (sic)), aquél que le dejaba rosas negras en el coche a aquella novia que tuvo que contaba lo de las bolsas de basura con billetes hacia Andorra, igual que el Cachuli ése de Marbella. Lo siento, soy vejete y se me van los nombres, me acuerdo más de los apodos.

Vamos,que por zulos de información en este Bendito País de Porteras no va a ser.

8.- No sé a qué documentos se refiere, de las diligencias de 2009 tienen comunicaciones internas con memebrete y tal.
Pero para encubrir la cosa el Josep Arimany Manso es pieza clave y me parece a mí que es eslabón débil.

¿Qué le parece abrir una porra y apostar por ver a quién se cargan antes para mantener el velo de silencio?.

Aunque más parece manta que velo, la verdad.

Ea. Un saludo.
_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Pabloom (26 Sep 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Recomiendo el programa del pasado Viernes de Equipo de “difamacion” en la sexta.
> 
> Caso, un paleto de Alahurin de la Torre mata a su mujer presuntamente, crimen perfecto.
> 
> ...



Joder, ahora se explica lo de la pantera esa que andaba rondando por ahí, eso y el interés en que parezca todo producto de la imaginación de cuatro frikis. No conviene dar explicaciones de dónde salen estos animales.


----------



## Esse est deus (26 Sep 2020)

*Bombazo del #ExpedienteRoyuela: La última pareja de Terenci Moix contacta con Santi Royuela afirmando que Moix pudo haber sido asesinado*

Bombazo del #ExpedienteRoyuela: La última pareja de Terenci Moix contacta con Santi Royuela afirmando que Moix pudo haber sido asesinado - El Diestro

Cada información que va desvelando el canal de Santiago Royuela es todavía más impactante que la anterior. Y el último vídeo que han publicado que está, además, relacionado con otro publicado recientemente es absolutamente demoledor. Se trata del expediente en el que aparecía la muerte de Terenci Moix, muerte que, como recordarán, en un principio se trato como una especie de eutanasia “asistida”, por así llamarla.


Pero, tal y como explica Santiago Royuela en su vídeo, ha contactado con él la persona que fue última pareja de Terenci Moix. Se trata de Pablo Parellada Redondo, quien también había escrito un libro sobre la relación que había mantenido con Moix. Según relata en su vídeo Santiago Royuela, tras mantener una conversación de más de dos horas con Parellada, este, Parellada, tiene fundadas sospechas de que Moix no buscó que le practicaran una eutanasia, sino que podría tratarse de un asesinato.

Y llega a esa conclusión porque, por aquellas fechas, Pablo tenía previsto viajar a ver a Moix, ya que este vivía en Madrid y Moix en Barcelona, y ambos estaban muy ilusionados con su relación por lo que a Parellada le resulta rarísimo que Moix decidiera poner fin a su vida sin, al menos, despedirse de él.

Merece la pena ver el vídeo, no se pierdan ni un minuto puesto que la historia es absolutamente sobrecogedora.


----------



## Esse est deus (26 Sep 2020)




----------



## Uritorco (27 Sep 2020)

Opositroll dijo:


> Pues he estado viendo los vídeos del canal y me han surgido toda clase de dudas. Quisiera plantear algunas por si otros usuarios más conocedores del tema quisieran contestar:
> 
> Si royuela compra los documentos a unos trabajadores de Morín... ¿qué fue de ellos?
> En algún vídeo dice que han hecho peritaje caligráfico y que han extraído huellas.¿de todos los documentos?
> ...



Los trabajadores de la clinica Morin no tenian ni idea de lo que estaban manejando. Simplemente se les ordenó vaciar un despacho en el que habia almacenadas numerosas cajas con carpetas y todo tipo de documentacion, deshaciendose de ellas. Eso si, poniendose previamente en contacto con Alberto Royuela, pues sabian de su interes por el material, quien se lo compro por 80 mil euros, que desplazo a Francia, por cautela, descubriendo sorprendido alli todo el petate.


----------



## Opositroll (27 Sep 2020)

He visto el vídeo del exnovio de Terenci. Que alguien avise a royuela de que se ha equivocado editando, porque se ven teléfonos y domicilios. Las semanas próximas se vislumbran muy interesantes.

Aún así.. hay algo que no me encaja . No tiene sentido algo, no se qué exactamente, tal vez sea mi mente negándose a creer algo que me parece inverosímil. Pero esque tanto nombre... tanta fecha... Hasta el modo de funcionar, propio de cualquier despacho de abogados que maneje mucho expediente...

es una puta locura


----------



## Esse est deus (27 Sep 2020)

Opositroll dijo:


> He visto el vídeo del exnovio de Terenci. Que alguien avise a royuela de que se ha equivocado editando, porque se ven teléfonos y domicilios. Las semanas próximas se vislumbran muy interesantes.
> 
> Aún así.. hay algo que no me encaja . No tiene sentido algo, no se qué exactamente, tal vez sea mi mente negándose a creer algo que me parece inverosímil. Pero esque tanto nombre... tanta fecha... Hasta el modo de funcionar, propio de cualquier despacho de abogados que maneje mucho expediente...
> 
> es una puta locura



El horror a la verdad y la comodidad de vivir en la mentira es lo que crea incrédulos masivamente. No te fuerces, vive comodamente en tus límites, más allá solo hay dolor. Come, bebe, fornica y cuando llegue tu hora, muere plácidamente.


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (27 Sep 2020)

A mí lo que me huele a chamusquina es que el arconte entrevistó a la ACU José María Mena y no hizo ni mención a nada .


----------



## Uritorco (27 Sep 2020)

Subido hace cinco minutos. Una hora de programa.


----------



## Uritorco (28 Sep 2020)

Video para mañana.


----------



## Uritorco (28 Sep 2020)

Ahora mismo en directo, charla con la ultima pareja del escritor Terenci Moix, asesinado supuestamente por la trama del fiscal Mena.


----------



## Liberal templado (29 Sep 2020)

Después de escuchar la entrevista al amigo de Terenci, espero que pase algo. 

Pablo acusa literalmente a la secretaria de Terenci de habérselo cargado con la ayuda de la hermana, ya fallecida. 

Yo creo que se ha ido calentando a lo largo de la horita y media y junto con lo que pasó con la secre, más no haber heredado, ... al final ha sacado "todo lo que llevo dentro". Ha rajado bien, pero bien, bien.

Si no se querella alguien contra Pablo ya no sabré qué pensar.


----------



## Opositroll (29 Sep 2020)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Después de escuchar la entrevista al amigo de Terenci, espero que pase algo.
> 
> Pablo acusa literalmente a la secretaria de Terenci de habérselo cargado con la ayuda de la hermana, ya fallecida.
> 
> ...



Van a volar las querellas... o no.


----------



## Liberal templado (3 Oct 2020)

Vídeo nuevo. Para mañana domingo 4 de octubre a las 11 h una intervención de Santi. El sitio, que no conocía, twitch.tv/plural_21 

Ahora hay un tipo diciendo que se inyectan intencionadamente aerosoles en la ionosfera con sulfatos estratosféricos ... No sé, me hago viejo.


----------



## Fortuna (3 Oct 2020)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Vídeo nuevo. Para mañana domingo 4 de octubre a las 11 h una intervención de Santi. El sitio, que no conocía, twitch.tv/plural_21
> 
> Ahora hay un tipo diciendo que se inyectan intencionadamente aerosoles en la ionosfera con sulfatos estratosféricos ... No sé, me hago viejo.



Como es arriba es abajo, hay una batalla que se libra hace décadas en el cielo, estará bien que la gente de bien pudiera diferenciar las nubes falsas de las verdaderas.

La geoingeniería ingeniería climática o intervención climática, es la modificación deliberada y a gran escala del clima terrestre para combatir el calentamiento global.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Oct 2020)

El Terenci Moix tambien fue asesinado? Por qué le mataron?

Lo de Mainat y esto, da tranquilidad las mujeres aqui, mas la impunidad que tienen


----------



## Peritta (3 Oct 2020)

Voy a republicar este video porque ahora puede que tenga algo más de credibilidad:




Desde el 11-M todo es 11-M.

Memoria, dignidad y justicia decían los "influencers" a sueldo antes de que se hubiera inventado la palabra y le mandaban a uno callar a base del mismo eslogan perennemente reproducido:
Memoria, dignidad y justicia.

Desconfiad de aquellos que digan siempre la misma frase pase lo que pase.

¿Y al final qué?. La memoria será la de cuatro elefantes que se niegan a morir y a olvidar, la dignidad será la mía porque aún tengo güevos para recordároslo y la justicia ha consistido en condenar a un inocente. 

Nos pasa poco para lo que nos merecemos.

________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Oct 2020)

Acaban de subir un nuevo video sobre la corrupcion de Podemos.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Oct 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El Terenci Moix tambien fue asesinado? Por qué le mataron?
> 
> Lo de Mainat y esto, da tranquilidad las mujeres aqui, mas la impunidad que tienen



Al parecer, un tema de herencias, mas el cobro de los derechos de autor del escritor, que debia de ser un bocado bastante jugoso. Su hermana y su amante boyera, Rosa Sender, parece que son las principales implicadas, con una tercera lesbiana que trabajaba casualmente para la editorial Planeta. Como curiosidad, señalar que la familia de Terenci es de origen judio, igual que la Sender (sobrina del intelectual comunista Raul J. Sender), uno de cuyos sobrinos, Ramon Sender, esta precisamente casado con una tal Judith Levy.


----------



## Peritta (4 Oct 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El Terenci Moix tambien fue asesinado? Por qué le mataron?
> 
> Lo de Mainat y esto, da tranquilidad las mujeres aqui, mas la impunidad que tienen



¿Por qué baila el perro?.

Pues por éso mismo.

Matarlo no sé si lo matarían, pero cobrar cobraron.


Aquí otro vídeo nuevo. Ya nos explicaréis a los mesetarios qué es éso del Somatem




_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Peritta (4 Oct 2020)

On line ahora



_____________
FREE ZOOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Oct 2020)

Los españoles toleran muy bien la* CORRUPCIÓN*, el *CRIMEN *y las restricciones de *LIBERTAD*. Casi ni lo notan. Ni se enteran.

Pero en cuanto empiecen a cerrar* todos los bares* por ser inviable seguir manteniéndolos abiertos (es decir, *cuando termine el trimestre*) ahí... en ese momento, es cuando se empezarán a dar cuenta de que "algo raro pasa".

Hasta entonces, todo va a ser una balsa de aceite.


----------



## Liberal templado (5 Oct 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Por qué baila el perro?.
> 
> Pues por éso mismo.
> 
> ...



Pues el Somatemps ("Estamos a tiempo", en el sentido de que todavía no está la guerra perdida) se refiere a otro intento que hacemos una parte de la sociedad civil catalana, para que no se nos coman los indepes. No digo ya para ganar algo, sólo para que no nos pasen por encima cual estampida de ñus en el Serengeti. 

Hay otras asociaciones tipo "Cataluña suma por España", "España y catalans, movimiento cívico", "Los de Artós", Sociedad Civil Catalana, ...


----------



## Debunker (5 Oct 2020)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Vídeo nuevo. Para mañana domingo 4 de octubre a las 11 h una intervención de Santi. El sitio, que no conocía, twitch.tv/plural_21
> 
> Ahora hay un tipo diciendo que se inyectan intencionadamente aerosoles en la ionosfera con sulfatos estratosféricos ... No sé, me hago viejo.




He entrado en twitch.tv/plural_21 , pero no encuentro esas charlas, es un sitio desconocido para mí, he buscado el expediente Royuela pero dice que no está activo, como se pueden ver esas charlas?


----------



## Liberal templado (5 Oct 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> He entrado en twitch.tv/plural_21 , pero no encuentro esas charlas, es un sitio desconocido para mí, he buscado el expediente Royuela pero dice que no está activo, como se pueden ver esas charlas?



Prueba a ver: 
Twitch


----------



## Debunker (5 Oct 2020)

Es impresionante la documentación de Alberto Royuela, expediente que creo a pie juntillas, lo más doloroso es que todo el dinero robado y los crímenes cometidos han sido para destruir todo el país, a la población le han arrebatado la moral, han destruido la familia , han subido a lo más alto el LGTB y feminazis, promocionan el odio a España, nos gobiernan enfermos mentales además de analfabetos integrales, debemos seguir denunciando y apoyando este expediente para la generación milenial, nuestros hijos y nietos, de no ser así tanto las nuevas generaciones como nosotros no tendremos futuro que es aún peor que un futuro negro, es la no existencia


----------



## Peritta (6 Oct 2020)

Otro conocido más descubierto por los seguidores del Expediente Royuela. Un físico-cuántico de ésos mu listo con gafas. Pere Pascual.



________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (6 Oct 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Otro conocido más descubierto por los seguidores del Expediente Royuela. Un físico-cuántico de ésos mu listo con gafas. Pere Pascual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te podrías ahorrar el cachondeito digo yo .


----------



## Peritta (6 Oct 2020)

¿Qué cachondeíto?. Hemos coincidido en el mismo momento de publicar el video. Ná más. 

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (6 Oct 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Qué cachondeíto?. Hemos coincidido en el mismo momento de publicar el video. Ná más.
> 
> ___________________
> FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.



de ésos mu listo con gafas


----------



## jorgitonew (6 Oct 2020)

Yo creo que con todo el trabajo que están haciendo los royuela podríamos hacer una ronda para invitarles a una operación de injerto de pelo en Turquía

Que os parece??


----------



## Peritta (6 Oct 2020)

Acab de crear la cuenta dijo:


> de ésos mu listo con gafas



Es una manera de hablar señor, no se haga cocos. Para mí cualquiera que resuelva ecuaciones diferenciales con la mano izquierda atada a la espalda es un tío mu listo con gafas.

Pero no enguarrine este hilo que, como ve, hay casi 200 visitas por posta.
Luego ése debe de ser -calculo yo- más menos el número de usuarios individuales en el Principal.
De ahí hasta los 600 u 800 usuarios conectados que debe de tener ahora el foro -ya que al Calopez le ha dado por ocultarnos ese dato- son multinikes. Y es que las multinikes no repiten visita si ya lo ha hecho el usuario que las mantiene.

Otra cosa son lecturas, lo que cuenta el sistemilla son solo visitas.

Por éso fue que le llamé la atención en el otro hilo y que si tenía algo que decir lo dijera todo junto en la misma posta.
A ver si me pienso algo y lo refloto. Pero reflotar así a lo british con un "up"+8 caracteres, me parece insultante para cualquier lector que siga el hilo.
Como vea una mieradposta dos o tres veces deja de seguirlo.
A más de uno he metido en el ignore solo por éso.
Por respeto a los lectores hay que entregar alguna idea nueva o por lo menos un texto curiosito y apañao, de modo que no se vaya con la sensación de que no ha merecido la pena abrir el hilo.

¿Tiene usté pues alguna idea para el día de después si nos da por hacer un Fuenteovejuna y tumbar a la administración?.
Sí, sí. Fuenteovejua es todos a una, incluyendo también a los propios funcionarios ¿eh?, que son los que desde más cerca ven la corrupcción. Que muchos tienen que estar haciendo equilibrios para que no les pringue ni les salpique.
Si es que no terminan siendo daños colaterales o "tragicos accidentes" (sic).

Sin embargo el Expediente Royuela no lo conoce ni el Tato, de modo que de momento no hay Fuenteovejuna que valga. No venga metiendo prisas ni arengando, que aún no es tiempo ni hay tropas.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (6 Oct 2020)

No voy a rebatir ahora todo lo que has dicho . Pero estoy completamente en desacuerdo en todo.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Oct 2020)

Me parece que este video no esta incluido en este hilo. Otro youtube con aspecto de D'Artagnan que se suma la divulgacion del Expediente. Los que sepan de que va, mas o menos es un refrito del mismo.


----------



## Liberal templado (6 Oct 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Voy a republicar este video porque ahora puede que tenga algo más de credibilidad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asusta recordar la sentencia. La condena de este tipo es inexplicable. Pero es que la sentencia entera es un bodrio insufrible. 

Leí hace años un librito o una serie de artículos, que no recuerdo exactamente, acerca de contradicciones en la misma sentencia y daba pena, miedo y vergüenza ajena: desde fechas equivocadas, hasta números de páginas incorrectos, pasando por nombres de acusados intercambiados por nombres de testigos. Una locura.


----------



## Peritta (6 Oct 2020)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Asusta recordar la sentencia. La condena de este tipo es inexplicable. Pero es que la sentencia entera es un bodrio insufrible.
> 
> Leí hace años un librito o una serie de artículos, que no recuerdo exactamente, acerca de contradicciones en la misma sentencia y daba pena, miedo y vergüenza ajena: desde fechas equivocadas, hasta números de páginas incorrectos, pasando por nombres de acusados intercambiados por nombres de testigos. Una locura.



Desde que emitió aquella sentencia el Gomez Bermudez -el ex-marido de la Elisa Beni- es para mí don Pftalato.

De Dibutilo naturalmente.

Sí, en el 11-M no casa nada con nada, qué vergüenza.
Ahí fue cuando yo empecé a escribir, antes no lo hacía señor. Pero es que para escribir hay que tener algo que decir. ¿Yo?, ya hasta hago chistes con la versión oficial a ver si a alguien se le abre la úlcera o se le cae la cara de vergüenza.

Lo que más asusta de que se condenen a inocentes es que cualquiera podemos serlo. Y si encima es a sabiendas el pecado es, naturalmente, mucho más gordo. Qué cabrones.
A los judíos lleva 2.000 años sin terminar de perdonárselo el Yaveh ése, que ya hay que ser rencoroso, ya.

Si el Trashorras no llega a pasar por el aro y corroborar la versión oficial, con gitanillo y todo, jua, jua, jua, fijo que hubiera corrido la misma suerte que los cuerpos que se encontraron en el piso aquél de la calle Martín Gaite de Leganes.
Y si para amedrentarle y demostrarle que la cosa iba completamente en serio no mataron a alguno de aquellos infelices delante de su cara, serían dos o tres.

Ya le digo, ni la sabuesa que entró a husmear en la Kangoo llegó viva al juicio no fuera a ser que alguien quisiera repetir periciales y comprobar si era capaz -o no- de oler el cachocartucho y los detonadores.

No supimos o no quisimos despejar la X cuando la cosa era una ecuación, tampoco despejamos la Z en el caso del 11-M y ahora, en el Expediente Royuela nos toca resolver ecuaciones diferenciales.
____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (11 Oct 2020)

Ahora mismo en directo.


----------



## Peritta (13 Oct 2020)

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (14 Oct 2020)

Subido hace cinco minutos. Parece que lo del juez Conde Pumpido se pone calentito.


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Oct 2020)

Resumen por favor


----------



## Uritorco (14 Oct 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Resumen por favor



Pides demasiado a estas alturas. Solo te digo que hay 1.134 muertes de por medio.


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Oct 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Pides demasiado a estas alturas. Solo te digo que hay 1.134 muertes de por medio.



Joder... Me refiero a lo último que ha contado de Conde pumpido


----------



## Uritorco (14 Oct 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Joder... Me refiero a lo último que ha contado de Conde pumpido



Pues que se ha enterado ayer mismo que lo han denunciado publicamente y ha salido diciendo que los papeles que forman parte del Expediente Royuela que lo incriminan no son suyos, por que no es su firma la que aparece en ellos. La cuestion es que algun medio ya se ha hecho eco de la polemica.


----------



## Peritta (14 Oct 2020)

Éste es el que decía que suseñorías, que son las nuestras, ¡Jesús qué cruz!, se manchaban las togas con el polvo del camino (sic).
Era cuando la oposición acusaba al gobierno de negociar con ETA y los que estaban en el gobierno lo negaban. ¿No se acuerdan?.

Desde entonces lo de "togasucia" lo empleo yo -que la leche que compro es de la barata- para referirme a los ropones en general y a los jueces en particular. No por jorobar 

sino por ver si a alguno se le abre la úlcera o se le cae la cara de vergüenza. 

El Conde Pumpido también debe alguna a los guardias, que le tendrán cierta inquina por haberles dejado hará unos años con el culo al aire. Ahora mismo no me acuerdo y no quiero ir a la hemeroteca a husmear porque lo mismo la he perdido en algún colapso informático de los que suelo sufrir periódicamente. Pero me parece a mí que don Cándido no debe de tener mucho predicamento entre los pretorianos en general. 

Lo que yo quería decir don Santiago, es que a cualquier compañero de gremio o compinche de andanzas y francachelas (a saber por qué andurriales arrastrarán las togas para mancharlas con tanto polvo de no sé qué camino), puede que no tan graves como las que se relatan en el expediente y al que le haya hecho el mismo garabato no oficial en algún escrito o papelote, va a darse cuenta de la autenticidad de la cosa. 

Ése garabato es irrepetible y fijo que en el carnet de la biblioteca, o al cartero del correo certificado, o al del restaurante de la esquina cuando paga con tarjeta, les ha echado esa firma más de una vez. Y aunque juren en seis o siete liturgias que no conocen ese garabato, para su fuero interno va a ser que sí y mirarán a don Cándido con otros ojos 

y mucho cuidao

_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (14 Oct 2020)




----------



## Uritorco (14 Oct 2020)

Sigue el culebron de Conde Pumpido. Ahora entra en escena el hijo.


----------



## Liberal templado (14 Oct 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Sigue el culebron de Conde Pumpido. Ahora entra en escena el hijo.



Se pone interesante.

Firmas cambiantes aparte, ¿no hay ningún texto manuscrito de Cándido para compararlo con los documentos del expediente?


----------



## Peritta (17 Oct 2020)

Este texto se lo dejé en el video que le dedica al hijo del Cándido -pero malo- Conde Pumpido.

No pierda los papeles don Santiago, que éso ya lo hizo el Mena. 
La próxima vez que se encienda deje a su amigo del Brasil que hable por su boca, que va decir lo mismo que usté, mesié, e incluso no se le traspapelará el documento ése por culpa de la indignación y los nervios. 

No, no estoy de acuerdo en que las otras firmas sean distintas, que quieras que no son más o menos el mismo garabato. El que tiene el semicírculo grandote no, ése es otro garabato distinto. Luego todo se reduce a encontrar algún documento o papelote con esta otra firma. 
Si don Cándido es persona meticulosa que reservaba este arabesco para las comunicaciones con sus hermanos de logia, por no decir compinches de banda, la cosa va a ser difícil. Puede que en alguna cuenta bancaria más o menos relacionada con ellos también usara esta otra firma. 

Pero si se le localiza el zulo secreto de documentación e información que seguramente también tendrá este tío, fijo que íbamos a ver ese mismo garabato muchas veces repetido. 

¿Toda la correspondencia que tiene Pumpido con Mena es a través de textos mecanografiados o hay por ahí alguna carta de puño y letra par que podamos ver la caligrafía de don Cándido?. 
___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Liberal templado (17 Oct 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Este texto se lo dejé en el video que le dedica al hijo del Cándido -pero malo- Conde Pumpido.
> 
> No pierda los papeles don Santiago, que éso ya lo hizo el Mena.
> La próxima vez que se encienda deje a su amigo del Brasil que hable por su boca, que va decir lo mismo que usté, mesié, e incluso no se le traspapelará el documento ése por culpa de la indignación y los nervios.
> ...



Esa, esa es la clave. Una carta de puño y letra. Sería definitivo. ¿Dónde podría buscarse algo así?


----------



## Uritorco (17 Oct 2020)

Ultimo video de la trama subido por los Royuela hace una hora.


----------



## Peritta (19 Oct 2020)

Acusaciones retiradas a miembros de la PSOE hacia 1999.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (19 Oct 2020)

De hace media hora:



________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Oct 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> De hace media hora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La cosa se pone calentita.


----------



## renko (19 Oct 2020)

Atención a lo que Santiago Royuela va sacar proximamente. Va de cosas muy turbias, rollo Alcaser:


----------



## renko (20 Oct 2020)

Otro bombazo en el Expediente Royuela. El waterpolista medalla de oro olímpico Jesús Rollán, que se suicidó en 2006 y que estuvo enganchadísimo a la coca, aparece en el expediente.







Se deduce que no necesariamente fue asesinado sino que se sobornó a la policia cientifica y forenses para que las verdaderas causas de la muerte no se conocieran. Lo que no acierto a entender es de lo que pudo haber muerto realmente si oficialmente se dijo que se suicidó.


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Oct 2020)

renko dijo:


> Otro bombazo en el Expediente Royuela. El waterpolista medalla de oro olímpico Jesús Rollán, que se suicidó en 2006 y que estuvo enganchadísimo a la coca, aparece en el expediente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya, otro como Pantani...


----------



## Peritta (21 Oct 2020)

Lo que sí parece es que debieron de cobrar por ello ¿no?.

Bueno, la interceptación no dice ni cómo, ni cuánto, ni dónde ni quién aflojó la faltriquera. Lo que sí dice es que le pagaron 2.000 lerépes al director del Instituto Anatómio Forense de Catalunya, -desgajado del Instituto Anatómico Forense del Estadospañol ése*- y que no sé si tendría el tratamiento de excelentísimo u honorapla o argo.

Total que cabría deducir que sobornar a un bedel de laboratorio debe de costar unos 200 euros ¿no?. 

¿O a lo mejor es que el bedel de la puerta es más insobornable que el director de la institución?. 

Miau para nuestros herejes y calvinistas de plantilla.

¿Es el dinero el único motor de esta gente?.

En cualquier caso de bombazo nada. Si son asesinatos selectivos -o bien pagaos- fijo que ha de haber gente conocida entre ellos. A los mindundis de las dorito-cuevas no van a venir a buscarnos porque por delante tienen que tener una lista mu larga de asuntos pendientes y aún no tienen tanta gente como para ser una policía polítika y mandar a unos para acá y a otros para allá a abarcar más de lo que pueden apretar. 
De momento creo que deben estar más entretenidos repartiendo pioletazos a los que tienen más cerca. 

(*) Este hecho me parece importante. Divide et impera y el Arimany éste fue el creador del instituto ése donde mandaba e imperaba sin que nadie viniera a husmear ni a torcerle el aparejo.


Ya os lo he dicho muchas veces hermosos míos, contra los masones porteras. Si algo es secreto es por que es vergonzoso o vergonzante. 

Y éso que los mandilones tienen menos vergüenza que un gato en una pescadería.

_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Oct 2020)

2000 un soborno a un forense y en caso de muerte?

Joder si que son putas baratas, ni por 200.000 lo haria los de mi entorno, bueno ni x 20 millones coño.

y de paso uno de los negadores vergonzosos , Javier Negre, se autodenomina “sionista” y le dan pal pelo

los 5 mins con Coto Matamoros


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (21 Oct 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> 2000 un soborno a un forense y en caso de muerte?
> 
> Joder si que son putas baratas, ni por 200.000 lo haria los de mi entorno, bueno ni x 20 millones coño.
> 
> ...



No hagas publicidad a voto matamoros. Cuando Juan Lankamp lo entrevistó abandonó la entrevista al sacarle el tema Royuela. Y luego en su mierda canal censuraban a quien dijera Royuela. Es una puta rata como todos.


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (21 Oct 2020)

La interceptación. No sé qué dices pero ya dijeron que 70.000 euros la documentación


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Oct 2020)

Acab de crear la cuenta dijo:


> No hagas publicidad a voto matamoros. Cuando Juan Lankamp lo entrevistó abandonó la entrevista al sacarle el tema Royuela. Y luego en su mierda canal censuraban a quien dijera Royuela. Es una puta rata como todos.



Anda no lo sabia, Lankamp es el gordo de la gorra?

en mi puta vida lo habia visto.


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (21 Oct 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Anda no lo sabia, Lankamp es el gordo de la gorra?
> 
> en mi puta vida lo habia visto.



Este es Lankamp


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Oct 2020)

Acab de crear la cuenta dijo:


> Este es Lankamp




Pero si ese melenudo fue invitado a dormir en casa de Don Royuela, que pasa que le han dado el toque del CNI o algo y esta acojonado ahora?


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (21 Oct 2020)

Simplemente decid Royuela y veréis como os censura. Como el Iker. Con esa simple palabra.


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (21 Oct 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pero si ese melenudo fue invitado a dormir en casa de Don Royuela, que pasa que le han dado el toque del CNI o algo y esta acojonado ahora?



Cuando Juan Lankamp entrevistó a corto matamoros.


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (21 Oct 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pero si ese melenudo fue invitado a dormir en casa de Don Royuela, que pasa que le han dado el toque del CNI o algo y esta acojonado ahora?



Tiene denuncias ya y juicios y no se ha acojonado el lankamp


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Oct 2020)

Los Kabalistas tenían que inventarse una pandemia como fuera.


No tenían otra opción.


----------



## Peritta (21 Oct 2020)

mindugi dijo:


> De los mil asesinados... ¿qué dicen sus familias?
> Los jueces han ido desestimando estos casos, archivandolos o qué... Por coacción, soborno, formar parte de la secta pedófila...
> 
> Una idea para darle impulso a esta causa común es ir abriendo hilos de cada asesinado por separado: con nombre, apellidos, pruebas del crimen y foto. @Acab de crear la cuenta
> ...



Asesinatos cometidos y encubiertos señor. El Arimany ése cobraba por gestiones administrativas y burocráticas, luego lo de dar el cambiazo con los expedientes o con los análisis del laboratorio debía de ser bastante común.
Las familias lo mismo ni lo saben, o pagaron por ello, o fueron extorsionadas, o aún no ha aparecido el cadáver, que en un vídeo reciente salía el señor Alberto diciendo que qué mierdapaís tenemos que si nadie hacía nada iba él mismo a tomar pico y pala y ponerse a desenterrar cadáveres.

Opino que en vez de abrir hilos por separado mejor abrir un Excel ¿no?.



Acab de crear la cuenta dijo:


> La interceptación. No sé qué dices pero ya dijeron que 70.000 euros la documentación



80.000. Lo dice el señor Alberto en varios vídeos. Que se empieza cambiando los datos y se acaba hablando del Lankamp, del Coto Matamoros, del gordo ése que no sé quién es ni el "sionista" del que se cachondean y se cambia el tema de conversación. No quieras que disparemos por elevación cuando ya tenemos un objetivo concreto en la mira.

¿Tienes que dejar tus cagaíllas en todos sitios?. ¿Eres la otra personalidad esquizofrénica del Voodoo?. Pues te meto en el ignore, ya he tenido bastante paciencia contigo. Me haces perder el tiempo chavalín. Espero que al ignorarte no me lleguen ni tus privados.



Y luego viene el @Raulisimo a colarnos un video de un gafotas que no se arranca a hablar hasta pasado un minuto y medio y luego nos da unos datos que deben de ser más falsos que las pruebas del 11-M (yo es que soy un negacionista cerrao), porque datos de defunciones no hay coño: seguimos con los registros civiles colapsados*.

Sector Público: - Estas cosas con Franco no pasaban.

Y si encima ni hay autopsias y el test ése falla más que una escopeta de feria, nos pueden contar que la cosa se agrava o se alivia cuantas veces quieran, que para éso basta con que el Ministerio de Sanidad mande una circular con normativas y protocolos.

Ya sabemos que nos engañan con el virus chino, pero éste no es el tema del hilo. No embarréis el campo.

(*) En los registros civiles quien manda es un juez y me barrunto que si andan royéndole los zancajos al poder judicial es para quedarse con los archivos y los registros si es que quieren reescribir la historia.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (21 Oct 2020)

Cuidado que me he equivocado por 10.000


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (21 Oct 2020)

Será acaso que es mentira que el follamoros censura Royuela


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (21 Oct 2020)

Y dale con chavalin no sabes ni qué edad tengo. Más hacen perder el tiempo tus tochos intrascendentes a quienes siguen el tema de cerca desde antes del principio parias


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (21 Oct 2020)

Que eres un parias peritta. Sumale a los 70.000 los sobornos a las de la limpieza


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Oct 2020)

Este hilo lleva meses y a la gente en España le importa un bledo.

Es deprimente vivir en esta distopía


----------



## Uritorco (21 Oct 2020)




----------



## Uritorco (21 Oct 2020)

Juan Lamkamp, o como se escriba, era buen chaval hasta que quedo abducido por completo por toda esa patraña de Q, el trumpismo, etc, lo mismo que Rafapal, por eso he dejado de escucharlos. Viven una pelicula de fantasia de la que quieren ser sus narradores oficiales.


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (21 Oct 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Juan Lamkamp, o como se escriba, era buen chaval hasta que quedo abducido por completo por toda esa patraña de Q, el trumpismo, etc, lo mismo que Rafapal, por eso he dejado de escucharlos. Viven una pelicula de fantasia de la que quieren ser sus narradores oficiales.



Yo no he dado mi opinión personal. He comentado un hecho objetivo. Hizo una pregunta. Y el otro huyó, y luego en su mierda canal humorístico a los que decían Royuela los censuraba. Igual que Iker.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Oct 2020)

Acab de crear la cuenta dijo:


> Yo no he dado mi opinión personal. He comentado un hecho objetivo. Hizo una pregunta. Y el otro huyó, y luego en su mierda canal humorístico a los que decían Royuela los censuraba. Igual que Iker.



Desconozco ese caso que comentas. El Matamoros es pura y simple calaña.


----------



## Peritta (22 Oct 2020)

Los suicidas que no dejan nota de despedida suelen ser mu sospechosos.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Peritta (22 Oct 2020)

_____________________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## aleg (22 Oct 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ahora mismo en directo.



Alberto Royuela es un gran prohombre de España. En Barcelona es bien conocido por ayudar al pueblo, sobretodo a librarle de pesadas cargas. A la menor oportunidad desplumaba a cualquier persona caída en desgracia, sin ningún tipo de escrúpulos. No se como tiene la vergüenza de ponerse delante de una cámara. Bueno si lo sé, porque no la conoce.
18 meses de prisión para el subastero Alberto Royuela por presentar denuncias falsas contra jueces y fiscales
Un clan de 60 personas acapara las subastas oficiales en Barcelona

Además ha enseñado bien a sus hijos, con su conducta ejemplar, a ser buenos ciudadanos y comportarse correctamente.
Un hijo del subastero Royuela y otros tres jóvenes, juzgados por terrorismo


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (22 Oct 2020)

La leyenda negra de Royuela pesa mucho .


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (22 Oct 2020)

aleg dijo:


> Alberto Royuela es un gran prohombre de España. En Barcelona es bien conocido por ayudar al pueblo, sobretodo a librarle de pesadas cargas. A la menor oportunidad desplumaba a cualquier persona caída en desgracia, sin ningún tipo de escrúpulos. No se como tiene la vergüenza de ponerse delante de una cámara. Bueno si lo sé, porque no la conoce.
> 18 meses de prisión para el subastero Alberto Royuela por presentar denuncias falsas contra jueces y fiscales
> Un clan de 60 personas acapara las subastas oficiales en Barcelona
> 
> ...



Conozco eso que dice y muchas leyendas fantásticas más. Pero le invito a abandonar sus prejuicios y averiguar qué es lo que denuncia el señor Royuela 
. Según el esos delitos fueron redactados directamente por la fiscalía de Cataluña.


----------



## J-Z (22 Oct 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Este hilo lleva meses y a la gente en España le importa un bledo.
> 
> Es deprimente vivir en esta distopía



el 90-95% de los españordos subnormales se ponen mascara de subnormal pa salir a la calle, que cojones les va a importar esta mierda


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (23 Oct 2020)

.


----------



## Peritta (23 Oct 2020)

¿12 mensajes al año?, jua, jua, jua. ¿Y tú de quién eres muchacho?. ¿Eres el Voodoo con otra multinike?.

Mire, también uno de los padres de las niñas de Alcaçer cató cárcel o calabozo por ciscarse en los muertos de algún togasucia de ésos. Y hasta al Pedro Pacheco le tuvieron recogidito unos días por decir que la justicia en España era un cachondeo. Pero éso fue cuando en España debía de quedar algo de justicia, ahora lo que tenemos es judicatura en vez de justicia y de España no quedan ya ni las raspas.

Y le metieron 18 meses y no más para que no pudiera apelar a Madrid. Son datos ya conocidos.

Dudo mucho que las 60 personas que acaparan las subastas en Barcelona sean un clan. Son subasteros, van a pujas, se pegarán hasta con los teléfonos en la cabeza por los chollos y las gangas. Otra cosa es que hagan piña ante los abusos y las cacicadas de la administración.

Ná, no nos dice nada que no haya sido dicho más veces. No sea pelma.

Si quiere hacer de abogado del diablo pregúntese cómo es que la Money Penny del despacho del Mena dejaba pasar por allí a cualquiera a hurgar en su mesa, ya que en este video le dice al Ruiz que el el cajón de la mesa de su despacho tiene dinero para hacer no sé qué maldad. Minuto 5'13''



_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (23 Oct 2020)




----------



## Talabera (23 Oct 2020)

Llevo flipando con el tema desde que sacasteis el hilo
lo minimo que puedo hacer es leerlo y de vez en cuando subirlo
gracias a los que participáis y os mojáis diciendo lo parecen ser verdades como puños
da mucha pena que En un país democrático pasen estas cosas
saludos


----------



## Peritta (23 Oct 2020)

Me gusta el Arconte éste porque deja hablar y ahí, en el minuto 29 o 30, el juez éste se pone a hablar de cómo se las gastan los del mundo judicial.

Judicial viene de juzgado, no de justicia, claro.



Miedo me dan a mí las pandillitas en la administración.
Y más si son secretas o mandilonas. Quiero decir organizadas.

Nada, nada. Hay que fichar más jueces que futbolistas, meterlos en los tribunales por alguna suerte de cuarto turno y pasar una escobita y una fregona por el Ministerio de Justicia. Aunque haya que traducirles los sumarios al alfabeto cirílico o a caracteres kanyi de ésos.

Hay que montar otra administración, éso los anárkos lo tienen mu claro pero, como me pasa a mí, no saben cómo. Lo que tenemos está infiltraíto hasta el tuétano, mires a donde mires. Justicia, FyCSE, transportes, sanidad, educación, comunicación, todo.



Allah ahkbar para acabar de complicarlo.
_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Steve (24 Oct 2020)

uppp


----------



## Uritorco (24 Oct 2020)

A ver si este finde suben algun video con nueva informacion. Por que la verdad, poco mas queda de interesante y que merezca realmente la pena por jewtube.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Oct 2020)

Uppppp


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (25 Oct 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Uppppp



puedes cambiar el nombre debajo de tu avatar ,vete a detalles de la cuenta y debajo del avatar lo cambias


----------



## Peritta (25 Oct 2020)

Joer, yo quería dejarlo ahí, con 8.888 mensajes para que quedara claro que me había ido voluntariamente, y por éso llevo un par de días leyendo sin intervenir. ¿A ver pà qué?. Pero ahora que me vuelvo a enchufar veo que tengo tres postas menos.

¿Qué pasa?, si a tus esbirros no les gustan mis textos me lo podían decir por privado (he perdido la cuenta de correo y no sé cómo podrían contactar) que yo recojo los trastos en un momento y me voy con la música a otra parte.
Foropaco está ahí y pagan lo mismo que aquí.

Tú verás.

¿Seguro que no estás cobrando por borrar mis postas @calopez?. Mira que si es así vas a tener que repartir conmigo, que quedamos en que me pagabas por no escribir.




Aquí un vídeo con El Arconte que aún no he visto. Luego edito y comento algo, o comentarlo vosotros lagumanes.



___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (25 Oct 2020)

El vídeo es privado


----------



## The Magic Bum (25 Oct 2020)

el vídeo no está disponible


----------



## claudiofp (26 Oct 2020)




----------



## Peritta (27 Oct 2020)

Las zanquiúses no sé , porque no me importan, pero juro que ayer por la tarde tenía yo 8.888 mensajes publicados y ahora, antes de escribir esta posta resulta que tengo 8.884. ¿En qué malos pasos andas @calopez?.

No sé, lo mismo tus esbirros están borrando hilos por ahí y se llevan por delante mis postas, que mi tiempo y mi trabajo me habrán costado enhebrar, ya que no suelo dar puntada sin hilo.

Así cómo me las voy a dar yo de sesudo analista o atinado arúspice si no puedo encontrar ni las predicciones viejas,
Es la segunda vez que pasa... desde que estoy pendiente, claro. Ahora me explico yo por qué tu buscador sea un cascajo que nunca encuentra ná.

No te extrañes si me lees más por Foropaco que por aquí. Allí, de momento, conservan mis textos.

---------------
Bueno, pues ahí está el vídeo don @The Magic Bum, pero lo publiqué yo antes que don @claudiofp, que no debió de ver la edición de la posta.

Bueno, éste es on-line.debern de llevar media hora:





Uritorco dijo:


> A ver si este finde suben algun video con nueva informacion. Por que la verdad, poco mas queda de interesante y que merezca realmente la pena por jewtube.



Queda aún mucha tralla señor. Nos tienen que presentar al coronel de la comandancia y al teniente coronel que supongo sería su segundo al mando. ¿De qué iba el Ruiz a tener tanto tiempo libre para realizar sus maldades u ordenar hacerlas a otros si no existieran estos dos compinches?-

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## ShellShock (27 Oct 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Las zanquiúses no sé , porque no me importan, pero juro que ayer por la tarde tenía yo 8.888 mensajes publicados y ahora, antes de escribir esta posta resulta que tengo 8.884. ¿En qué malos pasos andas @calopez?.
> 
> No sé, lo mismo tus esbirros están borrando hilos por ahí y se llevan por delante mis postas, que mi tiempo y mi trabajo me habrán costado enhebrar, ya que no suelo dar puntada sin hilo.
> 
> ...



Hará uno o dos meses a mí también me borraron algunos posts.

Me parece mal que ni siquiera avisen de ello. Vamos, que me imagino que los administradores se hacen caquita encima cuando en algún hilo se dicen cosas poco políticamente correctas, y prefieren borrar antes de tener problemas legales. Al fin y al cabo el foro es suyo y se lo follan cuando quieren. Pero un aviso a los autores de los posts borrados estaría bien.

Y uppppp. El Expediente Royuela merece atención. Si sólo es verdad la décima parte de lo que dicen ya es como para mear y no echar gota.


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Oct 2020)

Se me ha ocurrido la idea que nuestro karma como pais esta ligado a este expediente. No volveremos a levantar cabeza hasta que en un acto de dignidad, de redencion, se limpie toda la mierda y se haga justicia a las victimas. Los malos triunfan porque los buenos no hacen nada. 

Probablemente sea una chorrada mia...pero ahí lo dejo

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (27 Oct 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Se me ha ocurrido la idea que nuestro karma como pais esta ligado a este expediente. No volveremos a levantar cabeza hasta que en un acto de dignidad, de redencion, se limpie toda la mierda y se haga justicia a las victimas. Los malos triunfan porque los buenos no hacen nada.
> 
> Probablemente sea una chorrada mia...pero ahí lo dejo
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Tampoco puedes ir timbrando puerta a puerta con una copia del expediente encuadernada en cuero cual testigo de jehova porque estás infectado de un virus supermortal y debes evitar relacionarte .


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (27 Oct 2020)

El vídeo de hoy con la intervención del juez Presencia es muy jugoso.



Puta mafia judicial, y putos palmeros de los mafiosos, ojalá paguen por sus delitos.


----------



## Peritta (28 Oct 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Se me ha ocurrido la idea que nuestro karma como pais esta ligado a este expediente. No volveremos a levantar cabeza hasta que en un acto de dignidad, de redencion, se limpie toda la mierda y se haga justicia a las victimas. Los malos triunfan porque los buenos no hacen nada.
> 
> Probablemente sea una chorrada mia...pero ahí lo dejo



Pues éso mismo lo pensaba yo, pero yo lo asociaba a la libertad + indemnización por las molestias al Zouham, el chivo expiatorio del 11-M, y aquí le dejo mis reflexiones:

FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con usté en éso que dice de la redención. Ésa es la razón que me mueve a mí a seguir publicando por aquí.
Tiene uno muchos pecaos para que se solucionen con dos Padrenuestros y tres Ave Marías o un paseíto a Santiago en año jubilar.



ShellShock dijo:


> Hará uno o dos meses a mí también me borraron algunos posts.
> 
> Me parece mal que ni siquiera avisen de ello. Vamos, que me imagino que los administradores se hacen caquita encima cuando en algún hilo se dicen cosas poco políticamente correctas, y prefieren borrar antes de tener problemas legales. Al fin y al cabo el foro es suyo y se lo follan cuando quieren. Pero un aviso a los autores de los posts borrados estaría bien.



Ya me gustaría a mí creer que borran y mueven de sub-foro los hilos por miedo a posibles represalias legales. Pero me da a mi el barrunto de que sus esbirros son unos militantes mu recalcitrantes.
Los militantes están tolsantodía militando y "luchando" contra el fascismo ése y aumentando así su "trayectoria activista" que, para el alcalde de Cádiz por ejemplo, es más valiosa que un currículum con mu buenas notas.

Pero el foro no es de él. El foro en nuestro. La tierra para quien la trabaja dice la konsigna ¿no?. Pues éso mismo. El Calopez -si es que no ha vendido el foro- pone el sitio, pasa una escobita y una fregona, se cuida de que los micrófonos y altavoces funcionen para que todos puedan hablar y elimina a spammers y otros anunciantes de malas mañas.
Pero el foro no es de él, él solo se encarga del mantenimiento.

El árbitro tiene que pasar desapercibido, como el árbitro quiera acaparar protagonismo descacharra el partido.


----------



## origenes (28 Oct 2020)




----------



## Uritorco (28 Oct 2020)

Parece que van a hablar proximanente de unos crimenes de similares caractaristicas a los de Alcasser cometidos por esa red criminal. Hay tres caracteristicas fundamentales que nuncan faltan cuando se investiga una organizacion de este tipo ligadas a las instancias mas altas del poder: corrupcion a todos los niveles, crimenes rituales y masoneria, que siempre aparece implicada como el perejil en todas las salsas. Son tres escenarios o elementos que siempre van de la mano. Es lo que nos gobierna ahora.


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (28 Oct 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Se me ha ocurrido la idea que nuestro karma como pais esta ligado a este expediente. No volveremos a levantar cabeza hasta que en un acto de dignidad, de redencion, se limpie toda la mierda y se haga justicia a las victimas. Los malos triunfan porque los buenos no hacen nada.
> 
> Probablemente sea una chorrada mia...pero ahí lo dejo
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk





Uritorco dijo:


> Parece que van a hablar proximanente de unos crimenes de similares caractaristicas a los de Alcasser cometidos por esa red criminal. Hay tres caracteristicas fundamentales que nuncan faltan cuando se investiga una organizacion de este tipo ligadas a las instancias mas altas del poder: corrupcion a todos los niveles, crimenes rituales y masoneria, que siempre aparece implicada como el perejil en todas las salsas. Son tres escenarios o elementos que siempre van de la mano. Es lo que nos gobierna ahora.



Reaccionará el país ?


----------



## Uritorco (28 Oct 2020)

Acab de crear la cuenta dijo:


> Reaccionará el país ?



La masa no reacciona, ni tiene criterio propio de las cosas, solo responde a estimulos, y eso lo sabe el poder, o mejor dicho, la mafia criminal y satanica que nos gobierna desde el 45. Y si surge algo expontaneo, que generalmente solo suele afectar a una parte determinada del sistema, el poder dispone de todos los elementos fundamentales para neutralizarlo. En el 36 se pudo reaccionar de alguna manera, pues las condiciones psicologicas de la sociedad de entonces todavia no estaban sometidas a una manipulacion absoluta, ni bajo la presion que sufrimos en la actualidad. El problema es que aquello quedo al final en una simple bravata barata, de farandula y castañuela, que nunca resolvio los verdaderos problemas de los españoles, como si hizo Alemania. Aunque eso es otra historia.


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Oct 2020)

Acab de crear la cuenta dijo:


> Reaccionará el país ?




Reaccionan cuando ven a 150 politicuchos junto a pedro jeta el otro dia sin mascarilla cachondeandose de todo y todos?
Pues NO


----------



## Peritta (29 Oct 2020)

origenes dijo:


>



Éste tiene que tener más pecado que el Mena aunque tenga menos muertos -muertos mataos que no accidentaos- a sus espaldas. 

Todo ésto debía de venir de cuando el Belloch era biministro. Biministro de Justicia e Interior, ya ves tú. Dos ministerios que deben de estar a la greña como el de Hacienda con el de Obras Públicas. Fomento dicen con toa su cara y luego van y hacen rotondas con un chirimbolo impresentable en medio. Jua, jua, jua por no llorar. 

Pregunte, pregunte a los topillos de su padre, si es que el Mena hereda la trama o la establece él con el Sargento Ruiz y unos amigos, no feos sino mal encaraos, que éste tiene en los bajos fondos. 

Yo le llamo sargento Kim de la policía Benetérita coreana, para que cualquier parecido con la realidad sea pura coincidencia, y me río por no llorar. Pero me gustaría saber si esta "Brigada del Amanecer" es nueva o es heredada. 

En cualquier caso el mundo tira pàlante porque el discípulo acaba superando al maestro.

No se escaquee don Santiago, que aún tiene que presentarnos al coronel de la comandancia, que seguro que sale en algunas notas más por ahí. Pero es que me hace falta para seguir con la historia del sargento Kim, a ver cómo puñetas es que este hombre tenía tanto tiempo libre como para estar el primero en cualquier accidente de tráfico más o menos sospechoso que denunciara cualquier camionero polaco o rumano que se parara a decirle algo a los de atestados. 
Algún topillo en los archivos de la Dirección General de Tráfico tendrá que haber coño, no todo va a consistir en poner multas, que ya les estamos agarrando cierta ojeriza, y los camioneros, como los de las caravanas del oeste, se reúnen todos en el mismo sitio a pernoctar porque las carreteras no deben de ser nada seguras por la noche. 

Y si no saben qué es un reproche sin palabras ésto lo ha sido. Cuidiao pues con los cambiazos en los archivos. 
___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (29 Oct 2020)

El país mafioso donde los jueces, fiscales y ministros de justicia y presidentes de dedican a matar a gente y a ocultar crímenes y delitos.

Y luego la fama se la llevan los italianos, no sé si llegarán a este nivelazo Allí igual los fiscales no se dedican a hacer lo mismo o más que la propia mafia.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (30 Oct 2020)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> El país mafioso donde los jueces, fiscales y ministros de justicia y presidentes de dedican a matar a gente y a ocultar crímenes y delitos.
> 
> Y luego la fama se la llevan los italianos, no sé si llegarán a este nivelazo Allí igual los fiscales no se dedican a hacer lo mismo o más que la propia mafia.



Es gracias un poco a la Mafia por la que en Italia no pasa lo que aquí.

A todo esto toda esta gente y dada la situación en la que estamos y más viendo lo que pasó ayer en el congreso no podrían hacer algo útil? Ya sabéis que quiero decir...


----------



## HvK (31 Oct 2020)

Si youtube no les ha censurado nada de esto es que el informe Royuela es pura magufería inofensiva.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (31 Oct 2020)

HvK dijo:


> Si youtube no les ha censurado nada de esto es que el informe Royuela es pura magufería inofensiva.



La mejor forma de guardar un secreto, es tenerlo a la vista de todos.


----------



## origenes (31 Oct 2020)




----------



## Íñigo Montoya (31 Oct 2020)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> El país mafioso donde los jueces, fiscales y ministros de justicia y presidentes de dedican a matar a gente y a ocultar crímenes y delitos.
> 
> Y luego la fama se la llevan los italianos, no sé si llegarán a este nivelazo Allí igual los fiscales no se dedican a hacer lo mismo o más que la propia mafia.



Ah, pues por el último vídeo está claro que los italianos también tienen lo suyo. A saber si al nivel de aquí, al menos allí ha salido en prensa que hay conexiones claras entre mafia y masonería.

Yo lo que no entiendo es cómo no se ilegaliza con esos antecedentes. ¿No ilegalizan el nazismo por ejemplo?


----------



## Peritta (2 Nov 2020)

Parece que la mayoría de foreros está a pinchar y a jorobar a los rojos -o a los fachas, que parece que alguno de los que seguís éste tema sóis rojeras- o a los judíos, que ésos igual sirven para un roto que para un descosío, y desde que les dio por crucificar a inocentes a sabiendas llevan haciendo de chivo expiatorio por toda Europa y el sur del Mediterráneo 2.000 años, y se os ha pasado subir este vídeo del señor Alberto con el Arconte.





Aquí habla de unos "terrenitos" entre Madrid y Toledo (13'25'') a los que les tiene "echado el ojo" pero se calla como un zorro. Y a mí, leyendo entre líneas, me ha parecido entender que ahí pueden estar los cadáveres que los de la N'draguetá del vídeo anterior no querían que apareciesen.

Bueno, y puede que algunos más de otras operaciones.

Total que lo mismo el pelma de La Sagra, que se me aparece como un espectro en el momento más inopinado y eso que le tengo en ignorados, a soltar su perorata siniestra como queriendo ofender no solo a la gente sino a la propia tierra rojiza, no sólo va a tener algo de razón sino que no va a ser un boot ni un mecanismo, sino el espíritu de los muertos mataos y olvidaos, almas en pena que vagan en los atardeceres rojos y en las mañanas de niebla espesa, clamando por un descanso digno y con muchas florecitas por estas fechas.

Digáis lo que digáis, pero este foro a veces se vuelve muy inquietante cabrones.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (2 Nov 2020)

Para el que le interese. Arriba hilo.


----------



## origenes (3 Nov 2020)




----------



## Peritta (4 Nov 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Para el que le interese. Arriba hilo.



Buen vídeo. Un poco lento el formato y cada vez que hace lo del bocinazo la estrangulaba, por ello no creo que muchos lo hayamos visto. A mí casi se me pasa. 
Sin embargo ahí nos cuenta don Santiago que el hijo del Conde Togasucia Pumpido ha tenido problemas con la justicia por blanqueo de dinero. 

Diga estas cosas y no sea lagumán don @Uritorco que los demás usuarios no lo verán si no cuenta algo de lo que se van a encontrar en el vídeo.

Los hombres hablamos para intercambiar información y si no tenemos información que intercambiar pues tan callaos y tan a gusto. Las mujeres sin embargo, cuando hablan lo hacen para fortalecer las relaciones sociales. Luego tenga paciencia con su señora si le cuenta seis o siete veces lo mismo. 
Sí, sí. Es evidente que cuando hay mujeres las relaciones sociales están fortalecidas solo por su presencia y a don Santiago ahí se le ve más tranquilo y se explica mejor y con más soltura. Además estas no son unas pelmas con el ego subido y dejan hablar. 

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Nov 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Buen vídeo. Un poco lento el formato y cada vez que hace lo del bocinazo la estrangulaba, por ello no creo que muchos lo hayamos visto. A mí casi se me pasa.
> Sin embargo ahí nos cuenta don Santiago que el hijo del Conde Togasucia Pumpido ha tenido problemas con la justicia por blanqueo de dinero.
> 
> Diga estas cosas y no sea lagumán don @Uritorco que los demás usuarios no lo verán si no cuenta algo de lo que se van a encontrar en el vídeo.
> ...



Es usted un autentico trovador, pero le hare caso. 
Lo que me ha dejado con el gusanillo Royuela hijo, es el tema escabroso ese que dijo que soltaria en breve, algo igual o de similares caracteristicas al de Alcasser. No es de extrañar que algo asi sucediese, pues los crimenes sexuales casi siempre van incluidos en el catalogo de delitos cometidos por estas organizaciones delictivas masonicas de guante blanco y alto standing. Si quienes las lideran son inmorales y depravados, tienen que serlo a todos los niveles.

Hoy le dejo yo con un video nuevo que acaban de subir.


----------



## Raulisimo (4 Nov 2020)

origenes dijo:


>





Puto asco.

No sé como se atreven a decir que esto es un Estado de Derecho. Que ascazo.


----------



## Peritta (5 Nov 2020)

Estoy a punto de sufrir otro colapso informático, de modo que si en unos diítas -o pà siempre- no me leéis, no os extrañéis. 

No sé ni recuperar la antigua cuenta de correo a la que está vinculado este usuario burbujero, porque el nombre de la nueva cuenta de correo que tengo (Peritta googleshit) y con la que recuperar la vieja, no lo admite aunque haya metido el número clave que me entrega Google por acordarme del nombre de mi primer profesor aunque no me acuerde de la contraseña. 

Estoy yo como para invertir en bitcoines y jugármelo todo a una clave informática.
Ya.
Ganas me dan de desconectarme hasta de la red eléctrica. Y por que mi señora no podría poner la lavadora, si no, aquí nos iluminábamos con velas o con carburo.

Total que no me atrevo ni a buscar un teletrabajo de ésos.

¿A qué van los de pueblo a la ciudad?. Pues a pillar cobertura.

_________________________
Me parece más grave lo del Tribunal Constitucional don @Raulisimo que el caso ése en concreto porque, me tiene que reconocer, el tío ése de los gritos por el interfono estaba pidiendo unas ostias. 
Y es que me barrunto que los medicamentos psicotrópicos por cuya falta le habría dado el sirocco, se reducirían a la metadona. 

Lo que también me barrunto es que los de las ostias serán los mismos casi _que_ siempre ¿eh?, que hasta ahí llego. Y que las habrán repartido más de una vez sin razón, 

también.


No, no se va a poder conseguir nada por lo oficial y lo judicial, y con la difusión no sé. Que se le caiga la cara de vergüenza a algún togasucia, o a algún secretario de tribunal o archivero al que le quede algo de dignidad 

o de vergüenza. 

Ya le digo, el que la versión oficial del 11-M sea más que un fake, un insulto a la lógica elemental, es un secreto a voces. 
¿Y qué?, pues ná. 
Bueno, para los que tienen menos de 40 años será un secreto dentro de un misterio encerrado en un enigma. Vamos, que no tienen ni puta idea. Total que es un secreto a voces para algunos que tenemos cierta edad. Si éstos de la fiscalía logran que pasen diez o quince años -como decía el Bedmenov que duraba la desmoralización, aunque yo prefiero decir "amoralización", de la sociedad- de ésto no quedan ni las raspas porque ya no se acuerda nadie.

Ésto de momento es un susurro y por éso los de los de los medios de comunicación están callaos como puertas. 
Espero que cobren caro por su silencio, pero ellos verán si pierden credibilidad y usuarios, o las nuevas generaciones les terminan tomando a cachondeo y se informan en otros mentideros.

La diferencia es que aquí hay nombres, fechas, cantidades, motivaciones, etc, hasta de puño y letra. Y del 11-M solo un polvillo de extintor. 

Ya ves tú. 

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## origenes (5 Nov 2020)




----------



## Peritta (8 Nov 2020)

¿Qué ha pasao?, ¿han borrado los vídeos?, ¿ha cerrado don Santiago su canal?, ¿le han matado?.

¿Han sido los informátikos del Calópez quienes se han quedado ahora con el mantenimiento de su canal?.

¿Nos importa tres pedos que las físcalías españolas tengan bandas de sicarios en nómina?. ¿Tendrán los jueces el cuajo de decirles algo a los fiscales, o después de saber ésto no va a haber güevos a decirles ná ni a los becarios de las fiscalías?.

¿Tendremos que mantener este hilo abierto a base de notas manuscritas de ida y vuelta?. ¿Va a cerrar @renko este hilo, o lo hará el @calopez harto de llevar y traer notas de un sitio para otro?.


Àscopaís
_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## renko (8 Nov 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasao?, ¿han borrado los vídeos?, ¿ha cerrado don Santiago su canal?, ¿le han matado?.
> 
> ¿Han sido los informátikos del Calópez quienes se han quedado ahora con el mantenimiento de su canal?.
> 
> ...



Le han hecho una borrada masiva de videos a su canal. Le han dejado solo 13 videos, los de "charlas con.....".
Todos los videos donde denunciaban cosas dando nombres y apellidos, todos borrados.

Qué hdp


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (8 Nov 2020)

Menuda siega de vídeos le han metido ¿no?

Tela marinera con la censura.

Denunciarle en los juzgados para que se investigue el fondo del asunto no, mejor taparlo.

¿Alguien sabe si que los links antiguos aparezcan como que son privados es señal de censura, o de que el autor los ha puesto así? (por un aviso de Youtube o por decisión propia)


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (8 Nov 2020)

Que coño ha pasado ? Ya es la segunda vez.


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (8 Nov 2020)

Solo han quedado los vídeos de charlas . Que coño pasa?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (8 Nov 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasao?, ¿han borrado los vídeos?, ¿ha cerrado don Santiago su canal?, ¿le han matado?.
> 
> ¿Han sido los informátikos del Calópez quienes se han quedado ahora con el mantenimiento de su canal?.
> 
> ...



PUES SE HACE YO YA HE DICHO VARIAS VECES DE HACER UN CANAL DE TG SI QUEREIS LO HAGO Y OS INVITO A LOS QUE SOMOS DESPIERTOS A CUALQUIER CM A SUELDO QUE VEA LO EXPULSARÉ OS HACE?


----------



## Esse est deus (8 Nov 2020)

Ya era hora que la censura actuase con ese canal, la PSOE no se puede permitir una herida así sangrando permanentemente.


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (8 Nov 2020)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Ya era hora que la censura actuase con ese canal, la PSOE no se puede permitir una herida así sangrando permanentemente.



La última vez que los quitó fue por una pelea con su padre esperemos que sea una falsa alarma. Reestructuración del canal. Ordenar videos o algo así. Pero es muy sospechoso y más sin el comunicado oficial.


----------



## Esse est deus (8 Nov 2020)

Acab de crear la cuenta dijo:


> La última vez que los quitó fue por una pelea con su padre esperemos que sea una falsa alarma. Reestructuración del canal. Ordenar videos o algo así. Pero es muy sospechoso y más sin el comunicado oficial.



Lo natural y lógico es que la censura YOUTUBE haya caido por fin sobre ese canal. Cosa merecida por otra parte. Abrir un canal así en YOUTUBE, habiendo mil alternativas libres, es como vender biblias en una casa de putas, pero curiosamente, ahí está la turba, insistiendo en alimentar a quien le estrangula.


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (8 Nov 2020)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Lo natural y lógico es que la censura YOUTUBE haya caido por fin sobre ese canal. Cosa merecida por otra parte. Abrir un canal así en YOUTUBE, habiendo mil alternativas libres, es como vender biblias en una casa de putas, pero curiosamente, ahí está la turba, insistiendo en alimentar a quien le estrangula.



Por experiencias previas. Ya tardaban al llegar a los 20K


----------



## Acab de crear la cuenta (8 Nov 2020)

Ya han vuelto los vídeos . Falsa alarma.


----------



## renko (10 Nov 2020)

*Atención: *

El *Expediente Royuela* aparece hoy en un titular destacado de *El Pais*. Para calificarlo de bulo, como no podía ser de otra manera.

Enlace y texto integro del mismo (luego lo comento):



El bulo del ‘expediente Royuela’


*El observatorio de la desinformación del CNI alertó de una campaña conspiranoica que implicaba a fiscales en una trama criminal*


España tiene su propio QAnon, la secta estadounidense que propaga por Internet una teoría conspiranoica según la cual el mundo está amenazado por una trama satánica de pedófilos a la que solo se ha enfrentado Donald Trump. Se llama _Expediente Royuela _(por Alberto Royuela, veterano ultraderechista catalán y exmiembros de la Guardia de Franco) y acusa sin pruebas a un grupo de fiscales y funcionarios, caracterizados por su compromiso con la democracia, de centenares de asesinatos.

Las webs que difunden este bulo están bajo el radar del Observatorio Digital del Centro Criptológico Nacional (CCN), dpendiente del servicio secreto CNI, que solo en las primeras semanas de este año registró más de 40 publicaciones que daban pábulo a esta delirante historia.

El objetivo del observatorio, que se puso en marcha hace un año, es elaborar una base de datos “de medios y perfiles potencialmente desinformativos”, para “determinar el origen y la atribución de campañas destinadas a desestabilizar la cohesión social, política y económica” de España.

Mientras vigilaba el _Expediente Royuela_, detectó la puesta en marcha de una campaña que, como está haciendo Trump ahora, denunciaba un supuesto fraude masivo en las elecciones generales del 10 de noviembre de 2019. La teoría, sin datos que la avalaran, comenzó a circular en varios blogs y saltó a webs de extrema derecha, pero su mayor triunfo fue que sus promotores fueran entrevistados el 20 de enero en Intereconomía, la televisión oficiosa de Vox. El partido ultra, que había más que duplicado sus escaños en los comicios de noviembre, no se subió a este carro, como sí hizo tras las elecciones del 29 de abril, cuando pidió que se repitiera el escrutinio en toda España “por la aparición de decenas de miles de votos nulos”. El porcentaje de votos nulos en noviembre (1,02%) fue casi el mismo que en abril (1.04%).

La web de Intereconomía (rebautizada como El Toro TV) no figura entre las alrededor de 350 que monitoriza el CCN, según los informes a los que ha tenido acceso EL PAIS. La incorporación de un sitio de Internet a esta lista de “medios y perfiles potencialmente desinformativos” se basa en los 95 indicadores evaluados por la herramienta digital Elisa. Muchos están vinculados a su transparencia y trazabilidad; como el país donde está alojado el servidor, la fecha de creación (su proximidad a unas elecciones es motivo de sospecha), la existencia de una sede física, un teléfono de contacto o una dirección de correo, la identificación de los responsables y propietarios, etc.

También se tiene en cuenta su preferencia por las 32 “narrativas desinformadoras” que, según el CCN, buscan romper la confianza en las instituciones, el pensamiento científico, los medios de comunicación convencionales o el sistema financiero. Entre otras, cita el negacionismo climático, la eurofobia, la criminalización de las minorías sexuales o la inmigración, el antisemitismo o el fomento de movimientos independentistas y supremacistas. “No se trata”, según los creadores de Elisa, “de cuestionar la libertad de expresión u opinión, sino de detectar aquellos medios que de manera sistemática explotan” estas vulnerabilidades para anticiparse a una posible campaña de desinformación.

La cuarta parte de los sitios bajo vigilancia son prorrusos, un tercio ubicados en Rusia y otro tercio en España; un 35% son webs antisistema; un 22% de ultraderecha y un 18% de extrema izquierda, tanto alojadas en servidores en España como en otros países de Europa, Latinoamérica y Estados Unidos.

La vinculación de la extrema derecha española con la alt right (derecha alternativa) estadounidense queda patente con la reproducción de bulos generados en EE UU; como que el helicóptero en el que viajaba Kobe Bryant fue derribado porque el jugador de baloncesto iba a testificar contra el expresidente Bill Clinton.

Pese a su disparidad ideológica, se aprecia una sorprendente sintonía al abordar determinados hechos, como el asesinato del líder iraní Qasem Soleimani por parte de la CIA o el derribo de un avión estadounidense en Afganistán. Aunque la mayor confluencia se ha puesto de manifiesto con motivo de la actual pandemia. “El análisis muestra una coincidencia en las narrativas de plataformas de extrema derecha, extrema izquierda, conspirativas y vinculadas a países extranjeros”, subraya un informe.

Artículos generados en Rusia han sido traducidos en España por medios de cariz ultraderechista, mientras que las teorías que vinculan al magnate George Soros con el origen del coronavirus han proliferado en portales de ambos extremos del espectro político.

Lo más sorprendente es que casi la totalidad de los medios digitales considerados desinformativos, “incluyendo [los] de extrema derecha y extrema izquierda, comparten su admiración por la figura de Putin” y se alinean con las posiciones del Kremlin “en asuntos estratégicos como el derribo del avión MH17 [en Ucrania por parte de los separatistas prorrusos] o la crisis de Skripal [el exagente ruso envenenado en el Reino Unido]”.

“El primer análisis indica la posibilidad de que exista una red de medios con servidores en países extranjeros que de manera sistemática publican y difunden narrativas maliciosas basadas en noticias falsas y en medias verdades contra España y sus socios de la UE y la OTAN, […] que luego se replican en España por medios nacionales”, advertía el primer balance del observatorio, en diciembre de 2019. Sin acusar a nadie, apostillaba: “La evidencia sugiere que estos flujos [desinformativos] son favorables a Rusia y a sus posiciones”.


----------



## renko (10 Nov 2020)

Por cierto, han vuelto a aparecer todos los videos borrados del canal de Santiago Royuela. Acabo de verlo y están todos como antes.


----------



## origenes (10 Nov 2020)




----------



## Uritorco (11 Nov 2020)

Hay un nuevo video sobre este asunto que han subido hace una hora.


----------



## Peritta (11 Nov 2020)

renko dijo:


> *El observatorio de la desinformación del CNI alertó de una campaña conspiranoica que implicaba a fiscales en una trama criminal*



Pues muchas gracias don @renko por traernos el texto ya que el periodiquete ése me pide que desbloquee no sé qué y que admita galletitas y no sé qué gaitas más.
¿No cobran del gobierno y del big data?, pues hala, a quitar publicidad coño.

Y a los de Newtrall que habéis convertido al @calopez en un triste empleado, en un recurso, que hasta se tiene que bajar a la arena a hacer bulto y a esparcir konsignas gubernamentales usando a sus amigos del colegio, os digo lo mismo, quitad la publicidad que de ella no vivís cabrones.


Observatorio de la Desinformación, jua, jua, jua. Otro invento del Doctor Bacterio.
De reciente creación supongo. Y petaíto de cuñaos, enchufaos y subcontrataos que se habrán colao por delante de un escalafón mu largo-largismo de gente mu lista con gafas y que sabrá idiomas.

Joer. Pobre gente.

Todavía me acuerdo de esta foto haciendo el merluzo con el Photoshop para vergüenza del cuerpo y rechifla general de la plebe. Pero entonces aún quedaba prensa.







Bueno, pues tuvieron el cuajo de ponerle el detector de mentiras a nuestros mortadelos, como si fuera otro invento del Doctor Bacterio, para averiguar quién era el topo que filtró la foto a la prensa.

¿El CNI dicen que nos espía?. Jua, jua, jua por no llorar.

No, si los de Asuntos Internos no hacen ná -no es de nuestra competencia dice el funcionario de los protokolos- entonces tendrán que ser los del Departamento de Filtraciones quienes les mojen la oreja y les enmienden la plana.

Bendito País de Porteras.


No sé quiénes son los de Qanon ésos. Y ahora me entero yo de cuál debe ser la palabrita ésa que empieza por Q y tienen censurada en Youtube, como aquí nos censuró el @calopez la palabra clara, incluso escrita con minúscula. Pobre hombre.

Hagas lo que hagas bájate las bragas (sic).

No, no voy a hurgar por allí porque no me hacen falta reptilianos ni illuminatis -según dice el periodista- que conociendo la Teoría de la Subversión (que no conspiración) del Yuri Bedmenov ya me vale para estar bastante espantao, sino porque lo tendrán todo en british y no me enteraré de nada.

Lo que sí veo es que usan a los criptólogos para leerse nuestros textos. Jua, jua, jua que casi me esnuco como el Mario Biondo.







Pobre gente. Ésos sí que son tíos listos con gafas y dos o tres carreras, que lo mismo te resuelven ecuaciones diferenciales con la mano izquierda atada a la espalda que te hablan latín o sánscrito de corrido ¿y les ponen a leer y a hurgar entre gilipolleces de troll de escombrera a las órdenes de algún tuercebotas que hasta perderá los papeles con cierta frecuencia?.

Apaga y vámonos. El último que profane las tumbas de los demás.



Allah ahkbar.
_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (11 Nov 2020)

El numero de suscriptores del canal de los Royuela ha disminuido misteriosamente de manera sensible.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Nov 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El numero de suscriptores del canal de los Royuela ha disminuido misteriosamente de manera sensible.



Y por qué podría ser¿?


----------



## Uritorco (11 Nov 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y por qué podría ser¿?



Lo ignoro. O se han dado de baja a la vez cientos de suscriptores en un solo dia, o el hecho guarda alguna relacion con la noticia de ayer sobre el CNI, como explica Royuela en el video. Extraña coincidencia. Ya veremos como se van desarrollando los acontecimientos. No es descartable ademas que les acaben cerrando el canal. Esta durando demasiado.


----------



## origenes (11 Nov 2020)




----------



## Uritorco (11 Nov 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y por qué podría ser¿?



Ya sabenos porque ha sido. Lo explica en el ultimo video que han subido hace media hora. Esta en el post anterior sobre Margarita Robles y el CNI.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (12 Nov 2020)

renko dijo:


> *Atención: *
> 
> El *Expediente Royuela* aparece hoy en un titular destacado de *El Pais*. Para calificarlo de bulo, como no podía ser de otra manera.
> 
> ...



Lo más gracioso es que el CNI en lugar de dedicarse a investigar si el Expediente Royuela es verdad, o si es mentira y ponerlo de manifiesto públicamente con pruebas que sean fácilmente comprobables, cosa fácil de hacer con tantos datos que hay, en lugar de eso se dedica a investigar a ver quién habla de esas cosas inconvenientes en webs incontroladas.

O sea que les pagamos para que nos espíen a los paganinis, si no les gusta algo de lo que hablamos, sin dignarse siquiera a explicarnos por qué saben que es falso, si es que saben algo, aparte de cumplir órdenes del que esté en el gobierno de turno.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Nov 2020)

Con la negligencia intencionada criminal genocida del virus y los 80.000 muertos que llevamos en 9 meses, la historieta esta se queda como de patio de parvulitos


----------



## jorgitonew (12 Nov 2020)

Pensáis que el expediente royuela sacará mierda del pucherazo de usa?? Creéis que los muertos del expediente habrán votado en usa por biden??


----------



## Uritorco (12 Nov 2020)

El ultimo video, cortito pero caliente.


----------



## Peritta (12 Nov 2020)

Los de la CNI dependen del Ministerio de Defensa don Santiago, el que haya otros cuerpos de espías que dependan del Ministerio del Interior, del de Asuntos Exteriores, del de Justicia, etc, y ni tengan nada que ver con los de Defensa y encima estén regañaos con ellos, no nos lo dicen pero es un barrunto que tengo yo, que soy mu mal pensao.

Y aún así me quedo corto:
Los del Ministerio de Igualdad y Asuntos Sociales no habrán creado cuerpos de espías sino más bien redes

de chivatos.

Jua, jua, jua. Nos quieren meter en una cárcel. Donde hay escrito con carbón que el bueno se hace malo y el malo se hace peor.

Toma cabrero.-


Pero que la policía municipal de Madrid o de Barcelona tengan un cuerpo, un departamento, o una subsección de contraespionaje no lo pongo en duda, dado que el alcalde de Madrid, el Álvarez del Manzano, ya ves tú cuándo, citaba al Villarejo, el comisario sin comisaría, en La Mallorquina porque no debía de fiarse de su propio despacho.

Y éso era cuando funcionábamos en pesetas, ya le digo. Ahora, en euros y en el siglo XXI éste..., pues no sé

ni me lo quiero imaginar.

¿Que nos espían?. Jua, jua, jua. Lo que no tienen que tener es gente para escuchar o leer tanta conversación. Total que tendrán todo este servicio subcontratao y quien le lee pues es un cualquiera que lo mismo va, simpatiza

y se le pega algo.

___________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (13 Nov 2020)

Solo comento, ya está todo comentado y nada que añadir, para subir el hilo, gracias a todos por mantener este hilo vivo


----------



## Talabera (13 Nov 2020)

UPS


----------



## Uritorco (13 Nov 2020)

Bueno, tenemos hoy nuevo video, media hora completa de corrupcion judicial.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Nov 2020)

En el hilo de Alcásser del subforo conspiraciones, mencionan al padre del empresario de la noche (de origen colombiano), que es amigo de la viuda negra televisiva y que le presta sus casas a presidentas de comunidades. Al padre de este tío le han mencionado dando a entender que, pues eso, triple crimen. Es la primera vez que veo su nombre en ese asunto; también me ha sorprendido ver el nombre de cierto dueño de supermercados de confianza que lleva su empresa como si fuese una secta. 
El padre y el hijo han salido en esta trama, especialmente el hijo, pero el dueño de supermercados también andan por aquí si no me equivoco, ¿no?, Tiene toda la pinta.


----------



## Uritorco (14 Nov 2020)

Entrevista de media hora a Royuela padre. Video subido hace tres horas.


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 Nov 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> En el hilo de Alcásser del subforo conspiraciones, mencionan al padre del empresario de la noche (de origen colombiano), que es amigo de la viuda negra televisiva y que le presta sus casas a presidentas de comunidades. Al padre de este tío le han mencionado dando a entender que, pues eso, triple crimen. Es la primera vez que veo su nombre en ese asunto; también me ha sorprendido ver el nombre de cierto dueño de supermercados de confianza que lleva su empresa como si fuese una secta.
> El padre y el hijo han salido en esta trama, especialmente el hijo, pero el dueño de supermercados también andan por aquí si no me equivoco, ¿no?, Tiene toda la pinta.




link? del de mencabrona ya se dice que es como amancio, un blanqueador de blanca... que lava mas “blanca” que ariel


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 Nov 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> link? del de mencabrona ya se dice que es como amancio, un blanqueador de blanca... que lava mas “blanca” que ariel




Vete a conspiraciones, es el primer hilo, pero avanza mucho, en los últimos mensajes de ayer, vi el nombre de ese tío. 

Amancio si, de él se dice que hizo más por la movida madrileña que Tierno Galván. Nadie que empiece en una camisería termina amasando una fortuna sin hacer negocios sucios de por medio.


----------



## Uritorco (15 Nov 2020)

Subido hace media hora. Todo un personaje el ex fiscal Mena.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (15 Nov 2020)

¿Qué será eso que dicen que tienen preparado para dentro de un mes? 
Flipante lo del expediente y los cojonazos de Alberto Royuela


----------



## Peritta (16 Nov 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Subido hace media hora. Todo un personaje el ex fiscal Mena.



Don Santiago, a usté, como a mí, no le ha dado Dios el don de la facilidad de palabra, luego le recomiendo que se escriba unas letras con el meollo de lo que quiere decir.
La coletilla "¿no?" también la emplea usté con exagerada proporción. Use de cuando en vez ¿eh? en lugar de ¿no?, que muchas veces es la que corresponde, o ¿a ver si no?, que parece que tiene más fuerza. 

Y no exagere, haga el favor. El Mena no le pegaba palizas a su hija, ni mandaba que se las pegasen con cierta periodicidad coño. Solo fue una vez y para darle un susto, a ver si se le pasaba el ansia ésa que debe de dar la cocaína. Hasta pagó por el servicio de su propio bolsillo.

-Dime qué te debo -le dice al Ruiz.

Vamos, que el fiscal paga al de la policía judicial para que cometa un delito, en su nombre, ya ves tú (aquí tiene otra coletilla mu manchega por si quiere usarla) y no persigan otro delito, que es lo de la cocaína, donde hacen la vista gorda, ya que la niña le dice a los padres que la ha atropellado un coche. 
Total que el Mena tiene que poner denuncia contra un inexistente coche que se da a la fuga, y dejar rastro en registros y archivos. Si es que llegó a poner la denuncia. 

Sí, el Mena se inventa a su padre don Santiago, ahí estoy de acuerdo con usté, mesié. La locura está en que el tipo se lo cree.
Quiero decir que tiene estereotipados a los "fachas" y no ve a su padre como realmente es sino como él imagina que debería ser. 

Y resulta que no.

No, no se pueden trazar rayas en el agua: no duran ná.

Cuando se murió el General Bajito yo ya tenía 17 años y estaba más pendiente de las suecas y japonesas que culebreaban por los alrededores del Museo del Prado que de la "democracia" y de la "libertad" y tal y cual embelecos Pascual.
No se puede hacer usté una idea de lo divertido que era ser un Pepito Piscinas, joven y guapete, a mediados de los 70. Y si los espaniards tenemos fama de latin-lover y tal, es gracias al Alfredo Landa y a gente como yo

que debimos dejar el listón bien alto.

No vea las ganas que había.

Vamos, que yo, y casi nadie, éramos franquistas. Tampoco éramos antifranquistas ¡eh!. Franco estaba ahí en su torre de marfil y no se metía en las vidas de los demás. Son los rojeras los que personalizan en un único individuo, no solo un régimen sino toda una época.
La plebe antaño, en general, era apolítica. Es ahora, y más tras el 11-M, cuando se ha politizado todo, desde la justicia a la sanidad, y desde la seguridad hasta la educación

y así nos está luciendo el pelo.

Total que hoy día me he hecho franquista, y no vea cómo rabian los nazis del foro de malhablaos donde escribo cuando les tiro en cara esta foto:







y les digo que adivinen cuál era el cabo y cuál el general.

El más joven de Europa desde Napoleón.

De modo que rojeras y neonazis me llaman de todo menos bonito.

Pero 45 años después de muerto... -y profanao- solo se puede ser franquista de cachondeo.

Total que mientras otros se lo toman en serio y me mientan a la madre y se ciscan en tosmismuertos (nunca devuelvo los ladridos a los perrillos, ¡eh!, haga el favor de no darles más importancia a los trollers que a las personas, que se enciende usté con nà), yo puedo bacilarles y tomarles el pelo.
Pero no suelo abusar. 

El Mena éste debía de ser un ye-ye melenudo (córtate el pelo chaval, era frase hecha en la época) de los del Mayo del 68, que aquí llegó para el 71, cuando yo tendría unos diez o doce años.
Contestatario también era apelativo de la época y ya me hago yo una idea aproximada de cómo debe de ser el Mena éste.

Ea. Lo dejo aquí, pero aún le debo parrafada, que no me he quedao a gusto.
Un saludo.
__________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (16 Nov 2020)

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (16 Nov 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Bueno, tenemos hoy nuevo video, media hora completa de corrupcion judicial.



Pues yo, como el Frank Costello, no hubiera aceptado guardaespaldas del Albert Anastasia, ni la protección de ese fiscal en concreto don Santiago. Y es que está la fiscalía como para fiarse de ella.

Bueno, la fiscalía y el Tribunal Supremo y el Constitucional y la Audiencia Nacional y todo lo que, en España, tenga algo que ver con cualquier clase de tribunal.
Y si no está corrompido ya hasta el Tribunal de las Aguas de la Vega de Valencia, fijo que les han metido algún topo por el 4º turno.

Qué asco.

Aquí sale el sargento Sanchez, que supongo será guardia civil aunque no sé si en la policía existen los grados militares. Bueno, por allí ya no hay policía nacional ¿no?, que ese oficio lo hacen ahora los mozos de escuadra, ¿o aún quedan algunos en el edificio de la Delegación del gobierno que hará las veces de embajada española?.

Porque al Instituto Cervantes le dieron la patada no hace mucho ¿verdad?.

En fin, no sé. Pero como también el sargento Sanchez éste es otro que escribe notitas a mano en lugar de a ordenador, con impresora y papel oficial, entiendo que está también metido en la trama, ...si es que no es parte del "equipo de campo" de Ruiz.
Aunque al escribir "sección primera", parece que le quiere dar oficialidad a la nota escrita a mano. Total que puede que no perteneciera a la trama y le hiciera esas averguaciones y se comunicara con él (sin usar teclado alguno que pudiera dejar rastro, ya que en las dependencias oficiales se graban hasta las llamadas telefónicas) como favor personal.

Además, parece que la lista la tiene él y en una nota se la devuelve como si el asunto le pringase.



Lo que quiere Mena que le averigüen es si los fiscales, incluidos los que iban a pasarse por allí un año, y los abogados de la fiscalía, que no sé qué coños figura jurídica es ésa, pero me supongo que como los fiscales, tendrán acceso a los archivos; tienen querencia política o gremial, vamos, que si están solos y/o establecidos, y si pertenecían a un grupo que les pudiera amparar y ayudar o empujar a éso

a hurgar en los archivos.

Por éso pregunta si son de la PP o nacionalistas, porque tendrían agarraderas a las que no llegaría él con sus tentáculos masones o de la PSOE, que no se si tanto monta o monta tanto

ni si las bases de ese partido se preguntan estas cosas.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (17 Nov 2020)

Oiga, oiga, los de la clínica abortiva no asesinaban a nadie coño. Las muertas eran "accidentes laborales".

Y notas con los nombres de los cadáveres que habría que deshacerse, si es que el doctor Morín no tenía su propia red para deshacerse de ellos ya que era médico y conocería a gente de las funerarias como nosotros al @Thanatos_fune, pues no creo que haya, a menos que fuera un caso especial, no sé, una princesita saudí a la que habría que hacer desaparecer completamente del todo enterrándola en La Sagra digo, y se lo encargase a Mena.

Si han capturado también los archivos del doctor Morín no sé, pero cuando una va a abortar a destiempo y, si no es por la Seguridad Social, suelen dar un nombre falso. Por aquello del secreto, ya sabe.

El caso es que de éso aún no han publicado nada. Ya sabe treintatantosmil documentos y con un escanner y una fotocopiadora, un padre y un hijo, pues como no baje el Espíritu Santo, pues no dan a basto.

Vamos, que ni tú has buscao nombres ni sabes en qué consiste el Expediente Royuela ni nada de nada

monada.





Te conozco bacalao aunque vengas disfrazao de merluzo.
____________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## origenes (17 Nov 2020)

No sé si ya la habéis puesto pero aquí dejo la

*SCABELLUM TV: Entrevista con Santiago Royuela (42 min)*

Edito para subrayar que la entrevista es muy recomendable (conversación fabulosa)
y además se ve y oye bastante bien.


----------



## Debunker (17 Nov 2020)

origenes dijo:


> No sé si ya la habéis puesto pero aquí dejo la
> 
> *SCABELLUM TV: Entrevista con Santiago Royuela (42 min)*
> 
> ...



Sí, recomendable la entrevista


----------



## Peritta (17 Nov 2020)

Colleja recibida, encajada y aceptada.

Dispénsustè mesié -o mamuasé, que no sé- pero, o no he visto ese espoiler (yo entré por aquí cuando el hilo ya tenía unas cuántas páginas), o algunos modifican sus primeras postas con nueva información (el @AYN RANDiano2 lo hace a menudo y ya me escama que no se asome por este hilo a decir algo) en lugar de añadirla como posta nueva y me la he perdido.

El caso es que no he visto esas notas en los .pdf que tienen publicados en su página. Aunque he de reconocer que hace semanas que no me asomo por allí. 
¿Hay notas pues con la letra del doctor Morín?. 

Invoco a @renko. 

En fin, dispense que le haya soltado el escopetazo antes de pedirle el santo y seña. Voy a ver si digiero esta información y a ver si encuentro esas notas en algún vídeo o .pdf. 

Ea. Muchas gracias por la colleja, que a todos nos sienta mejor una cura de humildad que un curso de empoderamiento.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (17 Nov 2020)

Ni recuerdo esa lista de la que hablas y he seguido este expediente desde que apareció, lo buscaré en el Expediente Royuela, no espero encontrar gran cosa , las muertes por aborto pueden ser una entre mil o quizás menos, lo que sí hice en su momento fue buscar a los supuestos asesinados que denuncia este caso, 1.230 sino recuerdo mal, escogí aleatoriamente unos 15 y encontré reseñas de su muerte en accidentes de tráfico, en otros, gran mayoría, solo una esquela de la muerte y día del funeral pero coincidía perfectamente la fecha de la muerte con el Expediente Royuela, es totalmente imposible inventarse 1.230 muertes como asesinatos con todo tipo de detalles, fecha exacta de la muerte, como se llevó a cabo etc. 

Las notas del fiscal Mena son verídicas, usa siempre la misma jerga, el mismo procedimiento, la misma letra y saber si este expediente es verdad o mentira solo necesita de una prueba caligráfica de Mena y Villarejo , así de simple , así de rápido, así de bestial , si todo es mentira los acusados deberían pedir esas pruebas caligráficas que de probarse que son falsas , terminaría de una vez por todas con este expediente, pero no hacen eso, lo que hacen es desplegar un gran ventilador de mierda acusando a los Royuela de todo tipo de delitos, eso sí ellos sin pruebas y sin explicar que tipo de delitos cometieron los Royuelas y las sentencias de esos delitos que son fraudulentas y no las pueden mencionar. 

Yo en la vida he visto en la denuncia de un delito tanta prueba irrefutable, los delitos están confesados por quién los llevó a cabo, de puño y letra y todos con 10-12 hojas manuscritas entre el fiscal y sus secuaces , no es una firma, son textos y hay decenas de miles de notas , con esfuerzo un hábil copiador podría hacer con esfuerzo 100 ó 200 notas, pero solo en los crímenes , luego hay otras cientos o miles de notas de presión y mierdas judiciales, solo en las muertes debe haber 12.000 notas tirando por lo bajo.


----------



## Opositroll (17 Nov 2020)

Yo anduve curioseando y me escamó que en un caso de uno al que liquidan cuando iba en coche de vuelta de casa de sus padres, al que hacen desaparecer y abandonan el coche en otro lugar, los datos que figuran en los anuncios de desaparición son exactamente los mismos que en las notas. Me daba la sensación de que se habían inspirado en esos datos para componer la nota. Un tal Agustín con un Citroën zx matricula de Barcelona llena de sietes. Raro raro raro. A mi los royuelas no me parecen para nada de fiar, qué queréis que os diga.


----------



## Peritta (17 Nov 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Ni recuerdo esa lista de la que hablas y he seguido este expediente desde que apareció, lo buscaré en el Expediente Royuela,...



La lista que dice está en la posta nº 4 que publica don @renko, en el primer spoiler.

A mí tampoco me suena haberla visto. Luego puede ser un añadido que este hombre ha incluído, ya dije que me incorporé al hilo semanas después de haber empezado.
Puede que ya estuviera ahí, no digo que no, y a mí se me pasara ya que tampoco quería creérmelo. Bueno, sigo sin querer creérmelo.

Ya me gustaría a mí.

Total que cuando me metí en harina el hilo ya tenía muchas páginas y no acudí a revisar todos los espoilers de don @renko, de modo que me informaba por la página web de Royuela y por los vídeos que iban publicando, y no recuerdo que mencionaran esa lista. Sí, puede que no hurgara con la debida atención en los spoilers de don @renko del principio y no los abriera todos.
En cualquier caso cuando el reciente juicio del García de la Serrana se centraron en él y no en las notas que llevaba y traía.

Y me barrunto que lo que quiere el Mena que olviden los trabajadores de la clínica Morín -y por éso manda al policía Juan Manuel García Peña a hacerles visita a sus propios domicilios- es la presencia del García De La Serrana por allí, con cierta frecuencia.

Es lo único que pide que aquellos olviden si les interroga la policía.

Bueno, yo también voy a hurgar por ahí.



Opositroll dijo:


> Yo anduve curioseando y me escamó que en un caso de uno al que liquidan cuando iba en coche de vuelta de casa de sus padres, al que hacen desaparecer y abandonan el coche en otro lugar, los datos que figuran en los anuncios de desaparición son exactamente los mismos que en las notas. Me daba la sensación de que se habían inspirado en esos datos para componer la nota. Un tal Agustín con un Citroën zx matricula de Barcelona llena de sietes. Raro raro raro. A mi los royuelas no me parecen para nada de fiar, qué queréis que os diga.



¿De la Operación Chumi dice usté?


_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (17 Nov 2020)

Dupla dijo:


> ¿Pero qué cojones es esto?
> 
> ¿Es a lo que se refería Villarejo cuando decía que mucho cuidadín que podía sacar mierda a paladas y se caía España?



No, ésto es de otro archivo secreto señor.

Pero si le pillamos el zulo al comisario sin comisaría Villarejo íbamos a ver hasta porno oiga. Jua, jua, jua.

Miedo me da lo que tenga don Baltasar y más cuando a sus policias judiciales asignados, cuando estaba de _primma donna_ en la Audiencia Nacional, les llamaban los compañeros Los Pretorianos.

Ahí es ná.

¿No se acuerda de Los Pata Negra del Roldán?.
Pues lo mismo.

Miedo me da el día que éstos quieran hacer como los Z mexicanos y vuelen por libre o abran cártel propio.

Si los fiscales quieren detectives a sus órdenes, que contraten detectives privados y les paguen de su pecunio coño, que algo habrán de ganarse los autónomos y los de Areta Investigaciones. El sargento Ruiz debería haber ido a otras dependencias y a hacer otros servicios con la misma rotación que les imponen a los demás pikolettos. No porque le puedan haber tomado cariño al barrio o al servicio

sino para que no se lo tomen en exceso.

Que luego pasa lo que pasa.

No, si al teniente coronel de la comandancia también nos le tiene que presentar. Vamos, que aún queda mucho por publicar.
____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (17 Nov 2020)

Lo estoy viendo ahora. 

__________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (17 Nov 2020)

Lo del juez Presencia ya lo conoceis, pues ayer salio su sentencia, que saco Royuela en un video, y hoy El Arconte, pues el Expediente Royuela anda de por medio.


----------



## Demodé (18 Nov 2020)




----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Nov 2020)

origenes dijo:


> No sé si ya la habéis puesto pero aquí dejo la
> 
> *SCABELLUM TV: Entrevista con Santiago Royuela (42 min)*
> 
> ...




A ese abogado de mierda lo intente contratar yo, me pidio una barbaridad de miles de euros sin siquiera saber si el caso era viable o no, un cantamañas mas grande que el invidente que les puso la grabadora y pidio 100.000 a los Royuela.

No hay abogado bueno... y ademas mi opinion personal es que esta como el mena de la perola.


----------



## origenes (19 Nov 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> A ese abogado de mierda lo intente contratar yo, me pidio una barbaridad de miles de euros sin siquiera saber si el caso era viable o no, un cantamañas mas grande que el invidente que les puso la grabadora y pidio 100.000 a los Royuela.
> 
> No hay abogado bueno... y ademas mi opinion personal es que esta como el mena de la perola.



Hay quien dice que los abogados son mucho peor que las putas,

porque te pueden seguir jodiendo después de muerto.


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Nov 2020)

origenes dijo:


> Hay quien dice que los abogados son mucho peor que las putas,
> 
> porque te pueden seguir jodiendo después de muerto.




Yo me he entrevistado con quizas 75 abogados para un tema parecido pero en mini a este y la mayoria eran psicopatas integrados y estaban pringados en las mafias judiciales de defender a narcos y llevarse las comisiones de estos junto a prevaricadores.

Varios me vendieron al contrario incluso.

Y no he encontrado mas que uno o dos que no tuviesen trastornos severos de personalidad, pero gente muy tarada, igual que los psiquiatrias y psicologos, en especial mujeres. Un horror.


----------



## origenes (19 Nov 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Yo me he entrevistado con quizas 75 abogados para un tema parecido pero en mini a este y la mayoria eran psicopatas integrados y estaban pringados en las mafias judiciales de defender a narcos y llevarse las comisiones de estos junto a prevaricadores.
> 
> Varios me vendieron al contrario incluso.
> 
> Y no he encontrado mas que uno o dos que no tuviesen trastornos severos de personalidad, pero gente muy tarada, igual que los psiquiatrias y psicologos, en especial mujeres. Un horror.



Yo no he tenido, hasta ahora, tantas experiencias con abogados. Pero te creo.

Es otro más de los gremios empoderados. En algunos gremios, estoy convencido que el mero hecho de colegiarte

ya te convierte en delincuente.


----------



## Peritta (19 Nov 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Yo me he entrevistado con quizas 75 abogados...



Cualquier estudiante de primero de gangsterismo sabe que siempre es más eficaz sobornar al abogado de la otra parte que al juez o al fiscal.

Pero si cruza el fichero de las profesiones con el de las enfermedades mentales el primero que sale es la docencia. Enseñanza se llamaba antaño, hoy en día educación.



Demodé dijo:


>



Inquietante, absolutamente inquietante.

A mí la que me salía sospechosa en casi todos los fregaos era la UCO, tanto que ya le había tomado cierta ojeriza. La UDyCO ésa debe de ser una unidad más grande

y habrá más infiltraos

y más corrompíos.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (20 Nov 2020)

Fíate de la Guardia Civil y no corras. 

No, si los de Asuntos Internos no hacen ná, habrán de ser los del Departamento de Filtraciones. 

Royuelanosequé@talycualPascual. 

Ahí tienen dónde, si los de la prensa no les hacen ni puto caso, si es que quieren filtrar algo con más consistencia que unas pruebas, no periciales sino administrativas. 
(Dispense don Santiago pero no me sé su dirección de correo electrónico porque no he querido importunarle con mis guasas y con mis textos, que bastante trabajo tendrá) 

Vale, puede que con la difusión no consigamos nada consistente pero es lo único que podemos hacer, a parte de sacarles chistes y cantares.
Insisto en que el Mena éste me parece un tuercebotas y que pierde los papeles por ahí, en los archivos o en el sitio más inopinado. 

¿A ver si no?. 

Si los de la administración no hacen nada, supongo que más por miedo a los piolets que a los despidos, visto cómo se las gasta esta gente, se irá estableciendo un frente y sabremos, por fin, quién coños es el enemigo. 

¿Que el enemigo es la administración?. 
Pues que se joda quien no haya salido por patas de ahí cuando la plebe del común se levante y tenga mu claro contra quién hay que luchar. 
___________________ 
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (21 Nov 2020)

Lo de las identidades concretas de algunas chicas en la clínica abortista que luego no eran tales, Santiago ya dijo en un vídeo que las habían quitado de la denuncia y que esos nombres eran notas falsas que Mena introducía adrede porque sabía que le estaban espiando, además que tenían documentos interceptados sobre esas falsificaciones de pistas.

Es decir, siguiendo la explicación de los Royuelas, entiendo que esas notas ya no eran de la época del zulo, eran de las que "pillaban" de las papeleras de los juzgados con gente sobornada (creo que de los servicios de limpieza), cuando ya los Royuela y Mena estaban enzarzados en un juego de espionaje y contra-espionaje abierto, y que detectaron la preparación de las dichas notas falsas después de bucear en los documentos y atar cabos tras la aparición de identidades que no tenían sentido, y no antes.

Pero no estaría de más que dieran más datos sobre ese tema para aclararlo mejor.

Igual que no estaría de más que alguien como el CNI fuera dando pruebas similares de que todo lo demás es falso, si lo es, porque datos hay un montón, y fisuras pocas.

Recordemos que esto de las clínicas de abortos ilegales es de las pocas cosas que sí que ha salido a la opinión pública con el reportaje que hizo una televisión danesa, así que en ese sentido no es muy ilógico pensar que alguien que pueda estar implicado de manera colateral, como Mena, cree falsas pistas para desprestigiar a las verdaderas en caso de que salga algo, incluso independientemente del pique con los Royuela.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (21 Nov 2020)

Ten en cuenta que muchas clientas no eran españolas, las recogía en el aeropuerto el abogado ese que les metió una denuncia de faltas (que no querella, para no entrar en el fondo de los asuntos) y que perdió ese juicio (está el vídeo del juicio en el canal), el Jorge Irigaray. Probablemente les decían que no comentaran a nadie a donde iban, ni a sus allegados, al ser algo ilegal.

Simplemente figurarán en sus países de origen como mujeres desaparecidas, de las muchas que hay. Con los contactos que tiene la trama en las instituciones, hasta podrían eliminar los registros de entrada en el país, si es que los hay, que lo desconozco.

En cualquier caso las muertas serían una parte muy pequeña de las clientas.


----------



## Peritta (21 Nov 2020)

Usté dirá


Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Simplemente figurarán en sus países de origen como mujeres desaparecidas, de las muchas que hay. *Con los contactos que tiene la trama en las instituciones, hasta podrían eliminar los registros de entrada en el país, si es que los hay*, que lo desconozco.



No, si ya dije por aquí, mitad en serio, mitad en broma, que el trabajo de archivero va a terminar siendo una profesión de riesgo como piloto de pruebas, somelier de restaurante frecuentado por altos funcionarios, o beata de iglesia francesa.










Muchas gracias don @Íñigo Montoya por la información, ya que no había prestado yo atención a las muertas de la clínica del doctor Morín porque, que quieras que no, no habían sido asesinadas, ni pertenecen al Expediente Royuela.
Que no sabemos si acabará convirtíéndose en el Caso Mena.
Vamos, que el vídeo ése donde se explican no lo he visto y tampoco éste que ´ha subido @origenes recientemente, por problemas técnicos. Tarda un puñao y se entrecorta.

Y muchas gracias también al troll por subir este hilo a la superficie y haberle obligado a intervenir en él a usté, mesié, que tiene pagaos los cafés para lo que queda de mes.
__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Nov 2020)

Subido ahora mismo. Video de media hora.


----------



## origenes (23 Nov 2020)




----------



## origenes (24 Nov 2020)

¿Alguno tiene la entrevista de Rubén Gisbert?

¿En qué fecha fue?


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Nov 2020)

Me pregunta gente como mandar dinero anonimamente a Royuela.

Y si el cni y hacienda sabe quienes le han mandado dinero por Paypal o no.


----------



## origenes (24 Nov 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Me pregunta gente como mandar dinero anonimamente a Royuela.
> 
> Y si el cni y hacienda sabe quienes le han mandado dinero por Paypal o no.



Por Paypal segurísimo que lo saben.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Nov 2020)

origenes dijo:


> Por Paypal segurísimo que lo saben.




No estoy seguro, creo que las transferencias por debajo de 3000 e no las detectaban pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## origenes (24 Nov 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> No estoy seguro, creo que las transferencias por debajo de 3000 e no las detectaban pero no estoy seguro.



Entiendo que no se "buscan o controlan de oficio" 

Pero en casos especialmente seguidos como este, detectan (si quieren) cualquier ínfimo movimiento.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Nov 2020)

origenes dijo:


> Entiendo que no se "buscan o controlan de oficio"
> 
> Pero en casos especialmente seguidos como este, detectan (si quieren) cualquier ínfimo movimiento.



y que formas anonimas hay de mandarle pasta?


----------



## origenes (24 Nov 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> y que formas anonimas hay de mandarle pasta?



Seguras no lo sé. Pero en los hilos de economía hay foreros que sí lo sabrán (no me cabe duda)


----------



## Peritta (24 Nov 2020)

El País ha tocado el pito y los comunity manageres e _influencers_ de muchas multinikes se han puesto en primer tiempo de saludo y no mencionan el asunto ni de refilón. Por aquí, ya te digo, ni se les ve. Han hecho el amago, pero han tocado el pito y aquí no entran ni a decir gilipolleces por no reflotar el hilo.

Bueno, no voy a mentar la bicha -lagarto, lagarto- que lo mismo me arrepiento y aparece el Voodoo ése, a dar mas vergüenza que miedo. 
Le tengo en el ignore y me puede leer a mí pero yo a él no.

Ni ganas.

Antes daba amnistías y perdones generalizados vaciando el ignore, pero el hijoeputa éste era el primero en inaugurar el nuevo ignore, antes incluso que el Debuti, que no invoco con el @ porque aquí no pinta ná... ni él querrá contravenir la konsigna de El País.



CesareLombroso dijo:


> Me pregunta gente como mandar dinero anonimamente a Royuela.
> 
> Y si el cni y hacienda sabe quienes le han mandado dinero por Paypal o no.



Yo tampoco sé cómo mandar o recibir dinero. No sé qué es éso del Paypal y del Banco de Santander no tengo ni tarjeta del cajero. Total que saco el dinero en ventanilla, como se hacía a la antigua. Y hasta me echo unas risas con el cajero -que no es automátiko- y el hijoeputa me tira de la lengua para que hable y echarse unas risas él también.

Qué cabrón.

Total que lo más que puedo hacer -si es que @calopez no me censura- es publicar mi número de cuenta para que cualquiera pueda echar ahí cuartos... desde la cuenta de otro si es que quiere pasar desapercibido. Don Santiago podría hacerlo también y dejarse de intermediarios.

Al Kira Sensei y al Murciano Encabronao le echan cuartos atomáticamente en sus directos. Yo no sé cómo se hace éso. Patrion, creo que se llama la empresa intermediaria.

En fin, no sé, pero yo estoy pasando del siglo XX al XIX.
Y es que antaño las cosas estaban más claras.

Total que si alguien me hace llegar 20€ yo sigo con la historieta del Sargento Kim de la policía Benetérita coreana, en la que cualquier parecido con la realidad va a ser pura coincidencia.

Fijo.

Van a perder el culo los jueces y las asociaciones de togasucias por certificar que la cosa es pura coincidencia. Jua, jua, jua.



origenes dijo:


> ¿Alguno tiene la entrevista de Rubén Gisbert?
> 
> ¿En qué fecha fue?



Pues no sé quién es el Ruben Gispert éste.
Reconozco que debo visita por los .pdf que don Santiago habrá debido de publicar recientemente, pero vídeos creo habérmelos vistos casi todos y no me suena este nombre.
Refrésqueme la memoria haga el favor, que ya sabe que soy un vejete y _me se_ van los nombres.

Ea. Suerte, que ésa, hasta en el infierno, es mejor que cualquier amigo.

_______________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## origenes (24 Nov 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> El País ha tocado el pito y los comunity manageres e _influencers_ de muchas multinikes se han puesto en primer tiempo de saludo y no mencionan el asunto ni de refilón. Por aquí, ya te digo, ni se les ve. Han hecho el amago, pero han tocado el pito y aquí no entran ni a decir gilipolleces por no reflotar el hilo.
> 
> Bueno, no voy a mentar la bicha -lagarto, lagarto- que lo mismo me arrepiento y aparece el Voodoo ése, a dar mas vergüenza que miedo.
> Le tengo en el ignore y me puede leer a mí pero yo a él no.
> ...



El Rubén Gisbert es un jóven abogado libertario trevijanista (en eso concuerdo) y que tiene

un canal de cierto éxito: Canal de Youtube

La cuestión es que parece ser que le hizo una entrevista al Royuela y después de emitida, 

y a pesar de que él permanecía neutral, la borró del historial.


----------



## pobre_pringao (24 Nov 2020)

Un reportaje revela presuntos abortos ilegales en una clínica de Barcelona | elmundo.es


----------



## Uritorco (24 Nov 2020)

Este es el ultimo que han subido sobre el tal Gisbert.


----------



## Peritta (25 Nov 2020)

El último vídeo es éste y tiene chicha:



Yo le he dejao esta parrafaílla:

Jo-dder. 

Es todo lo que me ha salido al teclado y después de diez minutos pensando no me ha salido nada. Con éso lo he dicho todo. Me he quedao sin palabras. 
Luego, cuando lo digiera, le hecho parrafada don Santiago. Si es que no se me adelanta usté publicando otro vídeo con otra historia tan truculenta como ésta

o más. 
Jua, jua, jua por no llorar 

Yo me hubiera despedido así, haciendo un "queo" que es un silencio estridente de ésos que hacen los de las coplillas carnavaleras. Y si lo toma como coletilla en lugar del "¿no?" ése que usa tan a menudo, puede que pille algo de fama y los vídeos algo más de difusión: 

*Ea. Buenas noches. Que duerman bien.** 

Si pueden. *



PD.- Me extraña mucho que el número de suscriptores sea siempre tan redondo. ¿Va a acabar el gordo de Navidad en 0?.
Yo ahí lo dejo. Que tengo a mi bola de cristal arrestada porque da unos sustos y unos disgustos mu gordos.
______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (25 Nov 2020)

No sabía que Rubén le hubiera hecho una entrevista, no vi ese vídeo.

Lo que vi es que hizo un vídeo de hace meses donde nombraba el tema del Expediente y que debería investigarse, no vi ninguno de entrevista.

Por cierto, el vídeo reciente de contestación al fiscal de Barcelona que no quiere investigar el tema es tremendo.

Si Mena sacó los expedientes del archivo, y nunca los devolvió, como así está demostrado, porque estaban en el zulo, y por eso ahora los tienen los Royuela, ¿qué cojones necesita la justicia más de prueba para poder demostrar que es cierto, o desmontarlo? Que miren a ver si es verdad que lo tienen ellos.

Si las notas escritas, además de las periciales caligráficas, seguramente tendrán las huellas dactilares de Mena ¿qué cojones necesita la justicia más de prueba para poder demostrar que el tema es cierto, o desmontarlo?

Si hay datos de cuentas bancarias millonarias en México de los principales implicados ¿Cómo es que no se demuestra o se desmonta?

Efectivamente no tiene sentido que Rubén se gaste ese argumento, de que tienen que hablar los jueces de los juzgados que no quieren juzgar nada, que ya me suena de otros como Joan Planas o determinados voxeros.

Ya digo muchas veces que Rubén va con su rollo de vender la moto de los congresistas, como si la democracia de los países (los más masonazos) que los tienen fuera la panacea, y pasa de puntillas o incluso miente sobre el sistema suizo de democracia directa.


----------



## Peritta (25 Nov 2020)

origenes dijo:


> El Rubén Gisbert es un jóven abogado libertario trevijanista (en eso concuerdo) y que tiene
> 
> un canal de cierto éxito: Canal de Youtube
> 
> ...



No sabía quién es el Ruben Gisbert éste. Soy vejete y se me van los nombres. Pero ésta parrafada es la que le he echao en el vídeo que @Uritorco nos ha publicado... y a ver si un día se estira al teclado.

Porque el teclado no lesiona, la que lesiona es la silla. Pero el esfuerzo se echa pensando ¿eh?, pensando don @Uritorco.

Hace usté un juicio de intenciones don Santiago.
El motivo por el que habrá borrado el vídeo de su entrevista solo lo puede decir él. Nosotros solo podemos barruntarlo. 
Luego hay que usar el condicional y el subjuntivo, haga el favor. Pero creo que lo borró hace ya tiempo y hasta lo dijo en un vídeo, que le obligaban a despublicarlo (no creo que lo haya borrado), lo que pasa es que no sé si por presiones de Youtube o de Estado de Alarma.

Lo siento, no sigo a este tío y no sabría encontrarle el video donde lo dijo. Le he visto ahora recientemente porque sale con Un Murciano Encabronao en algunos vídeos. 
Hurgaré en el foro de malhablaos donde escribo, pero tengo casi la certeza de que lo borró hace semanas, si no, meses. 

Este tío tendrá buena relación con guardias civiles (o a lo mejor es el Murciano Encabronao quien la tiene) y como en el Expediente Royuela sale mal parado el Instituto Benetérito ése, pues los que miran más hacia el corporativismo gremial que hacia España en general, le habrán dicho que lo retire o no le dan más información 

-Hala, ya no te ajunto.

Y el tonto ha hecho caso en lugar de decirles: 

-¿Y a quién vais a informar si están todos los medios de comunicación acogotaos y no os lo van a publicar?. 

Que es lo que les hubiera contestado yo caramba. 

PD.- Don @Íñigo Montoya, yo ya no uso el vocablo "justicia" para referirme a lo mismo que el Pedro Pacheco decía que era un cachondeo, y mucho menos con tanta profusión como usté. Yo uso la palabra "judicatura"

que es la que más se acomoda a la situación actual.

¿A ver si no?.
______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (25 Nov 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> El último vídeo es éste y tiene chicha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entiendo que Youtube contabilizará los suscriptores en múltiplos de 100 para cuando son alrededor de 20.000. Digo yo eh, también me he preguntado eso a veces.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (25 Nov 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Este es el ultimo que han subido sobre el tal Gisbert.



Ya ha quedado claro que Santiago se ha equivocado al decir que era un periodista que le hizo una entrevista (es lo que le habrá comentado mal algún seguidor que le habrá avisado del tema), y así lo ha reconocido, pero el fondo del asunto del vídeo sigue siendo igualmente válido. Rubén ha cambiado el estado del vídeo a oculto.

No era entrevista (que Rubén sí que ha hecho entrevistas a gente, pero de este expediente no, no lo ha publicitado tanto), era un vídeo corto de hace meses cuando tenía también menos seguidores, declarando que se debería investigar el tema en los juzgados, donde además Rubén no se mojaba dando su opinión sobre la veracidad del caso (así que no sé por qué lo ha quitado, ni siquiera arriesgaba como alguien que se mojara diciendo que le parecía cierto)

El que tampoco se ha mojado con este caso y sí con otros temas con menos "prueba físicas" en las que basarse para investigar en los juzgados es Aítor Tilla, el del UACD, y tampoco ha dado buenas explicaciones de los motivos.

A mí a todo el que sea tibio con este escándalo, como por ejemplo también lo es Joan Planas, lo tengo en cuarentena de credibilidad, al menos en el tema de exigir que se investigue, y que metan en la cárcel a unos (la banda de Mena por criminales), u a otros (los Royuela por difamadores y por hacernos perder el tiempo)


----------



## Peritta (25 Nov 2020)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Si Mena sacó los expedientes del archivo, y nunca los devolvió, como así está demostrado, porque estaban en el zulo, y por eso ahora los tienen los Royuela, ¿qué cojones necesita la* justicia *más de prueba para poder demostrar que es cierto, o desmontarlo? Que miren a ver si es verdad que lo tienen ellos.
> 
> Si las notas escritas, además de las periciales caligráficas, seguramente tendrán las huellas dactilares de Mena ¿qué cojones necesita la* justicia *más de prueba para poder demostrar que el tema es cierto, o desmontarlo?
> 
> Si hay datos de cuentas bancarias millonarias en México de los principales implicados ¿Cómo es que no se demuestra o se desmonta?



Ya le dije que por precisión lingüística yo prefiero emplear el vocablo* judicatura* en lugar de la palabra* justicia*. 

Por lo menos hasta que Pedro (la justicia es un cachondeo) Pacheco, vuelva a hacer el amago de presentarse a la presidencia de la Junta de Andalucía.

En Espain quien manda es la administración. Es ella la que está actuando como el Partido Comunista de China en China, y es ella la que dice qué partido gana las elecciones y por cuánto. 
Los funcionarios tienen que estar viendo ilegalidades y nepotismos cada dos por tres y callan como putas, o como policía científica en atentado de falsa bandera. Se inhiben. Pecan por omisión y en su silencio está su complicidad. 

Vamos, que el mal se extiende porque los hombres buenos no hacen nada. 

¿Miedo?, ¿pereza?, ¿derrotismo?...
Pues no sé, pero la consecuencia es que bandas de sicarios a sueldo y soldada de la administración y amparados y parapetados tras ella, campean a sus anchas como en el Madrid de 1936 campeaban Brigadas del Amanecer y paramilitares de La motorizada dando paseos por ahí hasta la tapia de algún cementerio o cualquier cuneta desenfilada de ajenos ojos.

No, no es un golpe de estado lo que hay que dar, es un golpe de administración y congelar los archivos para que nadie se lleve ná ni den cambiazos.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## origenes (26 Nov 2020)




----------



## Uritorco (27 Nov 2020)

El video de hoy, uno cortito.


----------



## origenes (27 Nov 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El video de hoy, uno cortito.



Me jode lo del Rubén.
No digo más porque estoy muy cabreado.


----------



## Uritorco (27 Nov 2020)

origenes dijo:


> Me jode lo del Rubén.
> No digo más porque estoy muy cabreado.



A medida que aumente la tension con este asunto se veran las caras realmente como son. Y esto no ha hecho nada mas que comenzar. Ademas, parece que el tan Ruben es "trevijanista", que tambien es algo bastante lamentable. Algunos politicamente ya no saben con que rama quedarse.


----------



## origenes (27 Nov 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> A medida que aumente la tension con este asunto se veran las caras realmente como son. Y esto no ha hecho nada mas que comenzar. Ademas, parece que el tan Ruben es "trevijanista", que tambien es algo bastante lamentable. Algunos politicamente ya no saben con que rama quedarse.



Bueeno... Yo también me confieso libertario, minarquista y... sí, trevijanista.


----------



## Concursante (27 Nov 2020)

origenes dijo:


> Me jode lo del Rubén.
> No digo más porque estoy muy cabreado.





Uritorco dijo:


> A medida que aumente la tension con este asunto se veran las caras realmente como son. Y esto no ha hecho nada mas que comenzar. Ademas, parece que el tan Ruben es "trevijanista", que tambien es algo bastante lamentable. Algunos politicamente ya no saben con que rama quedarse.



Lo raro es que no lo ha eliminado, ha puesto el video a oculto 





origenes dijo:


> Bueeno... Yo también me confieso libertario, minarquista y... sí, trevijanista.



Bueno, lo de trevijanista es algo que se ha inventado en los foros, si no perciben algo como una ideología no computan. Trevijano no invento nada mas que una cosa, y nadie se mete con ello ni lo critica, aunque podrían.


----------



## origenes (27 Nov 2020)

Concursante dijo:


> Lo raro es que no lo ha eliminado, ha puesto el video a oculto



Si. Le ha quedado un poco cutre la enfundada.


----------



## Uritorco (27 Nov 2020)

De todas formas no perdamos tampoco el tiempo y en disquisiciones esteriles con lo que diga ese chico, un simple youtuber, pues ese no es el verdadero frente. Cada cual puede tomar en este tema la actitud que el considere mas oportuna. Si al final reniega del Expediente, pues el sabra. Los verdaderos enemigos se hayan situados en otro campo distinto.


----------



## Peritta (29 Nov 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ademas, parece que el tan Ruben es "trevijanista", que tambien es algo bastante lamentable. Algunos politicamente ya no saben con que rama quedarse.



No sé qué es éso del Trevijanismo, pero el @Concursante ha estado sembrado cuando ha dicho "si no perciben algo como una ideología no computan" (sic).

Y tengo que admitir que a mí me pasa lo mismo. Lo que pasa es que no me tomo muy en serio a mis propios prejuicios (uno es vejete y tiene muchos) porque generalizar es como hacer rayas en el agua: no duran ná. Luego aunque nos ayudan a pensar, los compartimentos en los que dividimos a las personas no son estancos. 
De modo que uno puede ser trevijanista (sea lo que sea lo que signifique éso) a ratos perdidos. 

Soy muy mal fisonomista, por éso pregunto: ¿es éste el mismo tío que sale con el Murciano Encabronao en Canarias?.



origenes dijo:


> Si. Le ha quedado un poco cutre la enfundada.



La enfundada es del 20 de Febrero. Vamos, que la cosa no está de actualidad. Que no le acusen de haberse cagado ante el aviso entre líneas que dio la CNI (ya ves tú, los de criptografía, los tíos listos con gafas. Pobre gente) en El País el otro día. 


_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## origenes (29 Nov 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿es éste el mismo tío que sale con el Murciano Encabronao en Canarias?.



No.

El de Canarias es el Javier Negre. Se declara de derechas y su canal es Estado de Alarma (en YT

y el de Telegram)

También les acompaña Pepe López. Este es un canario partidario de Vox, muy conocido, y sin 

pelos en la lengua.


----------



## Concursante (29 Nov 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> De todas formas no perdamos tampoco el tiempo y en disquisiciones esteriles con lo que diga ese chico, un simple youtuber, pues ese no es el verdadero frente. Cada cual puede tomar en este tema la actitud que el considere mas oportuna. Si al final reniega del Expediente, pues el sabra. Los verdaderos enemigos se hayan situados en otro campo distinto.



Asi es, aunque me mantengo curioso sobre el motivo de que lo haya ocultado.

Dejandolo de lado, ¿alguien sabe por qué cada vez tiene el canal menos subs? Hace unos meses tenia unos miles mas me parece


----------



## origenes (29 Nov 2020)

Concursante dijo:


> Asi es, aunque me mantengo curioso del motivo de que lo haya ocultado.
> 
> Dejandolo de lado, ¿alguien sabe por qué cada vez tiene el canal menos subs? Hace unos meses tenia unos miles mas me parece



Hizo referencia a ello Santiago hace unos días. Y sí, parece que se han esfumado 

unos cuantos miles así, de repente.

Lo de siempre, piensa mal y acertarás.


----------



## jorgitonew (29 Nov 2020)

origenes dijo:


> Hizo referencia a ello Santiago hace unos días. Y sí, parece que se han esfumado
> 
> unos cuantos miles así, de repente.
> 
> Lo de siempre, piensa mal y acertarás.



Crees posible que los usuarios esfumados aparezcan en futuros informes del expediente como víctimas de ciertos trabajos...


----------



## origenes (29 Nov 2020)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Crees posible que los usuarios esfumados aparezcan en futuros informes del expediente como víctimas de ciertos trabajos...



No. Eso no.

Lo de invisibilizar a seguidores, sea de motu proprio o siguiendo indicaciones,

lleva haciéndolo YT mucho tiempo con decenas de canales que no se amoldan al sistema

o que denuncian ciertas cosas.


----------



## Siete_e (29 Nov 2020)

Un articulo del pasado 20 de Agosto sobre el asunto Royuela de un priodico "Las Noticias"de Miami (USA) muy bien estructurado. de lectura imprescindible para enterarse en 15 minutos lo que pasa.
*La complicidad de José Luis Zapatero
en el llamado “Expediente Royuela”*​
_La muerte de un hijo, Javier, y la injusta pena y encarcelación de otro, Santiago, durante nueve años y medio, son las causas principales de la lucha de Alberto Royuela Fernández (81 años), que además ha sufrido cinco intentos de asesinato y más de veinticinco años de acoso, a nivel personal, laboral y familiar. El principal responsable de este acoso es el ex Fiscal Jefe del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña (1996-2006), José María Mena Álvarez, según los más de 36.000 documentos manuscritos suyos que tiene en su poder la familia Royuela._..................


Spoiler: Sigue Leyendo



Cuestiones ideológicas son el supuesto motivo de este ensañamiento, ya que Alberto Royuela formó parte de la Falange y de la guardia personal de Franco, este apunte es importante para conocer las facilidades de Alberto para acceder a cierta documentación de la que hablaremos en este artículo. Mena fue en su día componente de la organización comunista _Banderas Rojas_.

Todo lo que vamos a relatar se debe enmarcar dentro de hechos presuntamente acaecidos, ya que en dos ocasiones se han presentado querellas en los juzgados españoles y por diferentes razones se ha evitado la celebración del juicio. Esta circunstancia ha impedido de momento que sea imposible juzgar a los responsables de la mayor trama criminal desde la transición del 78, que de conocerse podría cambiar incluso el panorama político español actual. Los datos que aportamos se pueden encontrar desde hace más de un año en la página web www.javierroyuelasamit.com y en el libro _El fiscal, _cuyo autor es Santiago Royuela Samit.

Toda la supuesta trama delictiva comienza con la creación de una especie de servicio secreto paralelo del Estado, creado para defender, mediante métodos mafiosos, los intereses del PSOE partido que accedió al Gobierno de España de la mano de Felipe González Márquez, en el año 1982.

El presunto impulsor fue Juan Alberto Belloch que llegó a ser Ministro de Justicia e Interior (1993-1996) en la época de González, para ello contó con la colaboración de Margarita Robles, entonces secretaria de interior y actualmente ministra de defensa en el Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez. En principio, el Fiscal Jefe de Cataluña, (1987-1995) Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, comenzó las actividades ilegales mediante el amaño de sentencias cuya resolución generalmente era favorable a miembros del partido socialista, a cambio de elevadas cantidades de dinero. Posteriormente la trama se amplío llegando a generar un grupo de delincuentes más especializados, incluyéndose el sicariado, responsable de más de mil cien asesinatos por encargo. Villarejo pasó a ser Fiscal Jefe anticorrupción en el Tribunal Superior de Justicia en Madrid mientras José María Mena ocupó la plaza que este dejó vacante en Cataluña, desde donde sin duda superó a su antecesor, ampliando la actividad delictiva hasta límites inimaginables. El hecho de que Villarejo ocupara la plaza en Madrid sirvió para animar a Mena en la expansión de los negocios sucios de la trama, contando además con el apoyo de Villarejo en la capital de España. Tanto Carlos Jiménez Villarejo como José María Mena han sido galardonados con la Cruz de Sant Jordi de la Generalidad de Cataluña que se otorga _«a quienes hayan prestado servicios destacados en Cataluña para la defensa de su identidad o, en un ámbito más general, en el plan cívico y cultural»_. Los dos ex fiscales son tertulianos habituales en programas de televisión y prensa, desde donde dan su particular punto de vista de la Justicia. La labor de Villarejo fue reconocida en multitud de ocasiones por _«su lucha jurídica contra la corrupción y la defensa sostenida de los valores democráticos»_. Villarejo obtuvo el tercer lugar en la lista, al presentarse con Podemos a las elecciones europeas del año 2014.

A principios de los noventa, Alberto Royuela, cansado del acoso y derribo del que era víctima empezó a utilizar sus contactos para obtener información comprometida sobre José María Mena y su organización. Tuvo conocimiento, a través de personas infiltradas, de los ingresos en bancos de Venezuela de dinero por parte de algunos magistrados, incluidos Mena y Villarejo junto a sus mujeres. En el año 2000 interpuso una denuncia contra Carlos Villarejo, José María Mena, y otros colaboradores por evasión de capitales en ese país. Fue a través de un Dr. venezolano, Santiago Ospedales, que trabajaba para el servicio secreto de la república Bolivariana, y que puso en contacto a Alberto con un Juez de la región de Tucacas. Gracias a que los apoderados de dichas cuentas eran personas relacionadas con el narcotráfico consiguieron, a través de Interpol, los números de cuenta, titulares, cantidades ingresadas y todo tipo de datos que fueron usados por Royuela para interponer la denuncia del año 2000. Mena hizo los movimientos pertinentes en el ámbito que controlaba y consiguió que en el juicio Alberto Royuela fue sorprendentemente el condenado a 18 meses de cárcel, por denuncia falsa y falsedad documental, actuando la fiscalía de oficio y sin que ninguno de los acusados se hubiese querellado en contra del demandante. Mena y Villarejo se encargaron de que no se comprobase la veracidad de los documentos aportados, a pesar del peso y la procedencia de los mismos. Durante el juicio Alberto incluso se tuvo que someter a un examen psicológico, por alegar algún magistrado que estaba loco. El examen se saldó con el veredicto de que no solamente no estaba loco, sino que tenía una capacidad mental muy por encima de lo normal. Se da la circunstancia de que la condena de 18 meses es curiosamente reducida respecto a la considerada normal por los delitos que se imputaron a Royuela, después se descubrió que esta condena mínima estaba ideada para que Royuela no pudiera apelar al tribunal de Madrid, donde probablemente hubiese conseguido una revisión del juicio. Otro detalle escandaloso es que en España no se tiene que entrar en prisión por una condena inferior a dos años, si no hay antecedentes, sin embargo, Mena se encargó de que Alberto ingresara para cumplir la pena en el momento que creyó más oportuno el Fiscal. Como detalle curioso relatar que el juez de Tucacas, Venezuela, murió en un accidente de tráfico meses después del inicio de las pesquisas.

Primera querella en el 2006. Los papeles de Mena

En el año 2006 es cuando se presenta en la sala Segunda del Tribunal Supremo por parte de Alberto Royuela la primera querella contra Mena y su amplio equipo de colaboradores por los delitos más graves. En esta ocasión se acusa al Ex Fiscal de: más de 1.136 asesinatos (un 20% más que los cometidos por la banda terrorista ETA), cohecho, formación de banda criminal, amaño de sentencias, tráfico de drogas, extorsión, evasión de capitales, etc. Estos delitos se cometen, como mínimo, desde principios de los noventa hasta el 2006, año en el que Mena se jubiló. La base de esta querella son los documentos encontrados en la clínica abortista del Dr. Carlos Morín, de quien el ex Fiscal era socio extraoficialmente. Allí almacenaba Mena los documentos que llegaron a manos de Alberto Royuela de forma poco menos que milagrosa, tras la denuncia de un programa de la TV danesa que descubrió que en la clínica se efectuaban abortos a mujeres de hasta siete meses de gestación. Mena, en su condición de fiscal jefe, tuvo noticias de que se iba a efectuar un registro y ordenó la destrucción de todos los informes y notas que generó durante años de actividad criminal, que comenzara en su día su predecesor Carlos Jiménez Villarejo. Fue a través de la información proporcionada por un infiltrado de Alberto Royuela que llegó al conocimiento de este la orden de destrucción de los archivos de Mena, entonces negoció un acuerdo económico con los supuestos encargados de eliminarlos y así se hizo con la comprometedora base de más de 36.000 manuscritos por el ex fiscal, que a modo de la mafia tradicional, utilizaba ese sistema para llevar el control de sus turbios asuntos.

El papel de Zapatero

Es en esta querella de 2006 donde asume un papel trascendental José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero. Por entonces Zapatero era Presidente del gobierno por el PSOE, partido desde donde supuestamente se encargaron la mayoría de los actos delictivos que hemos relatado con anterioridad. Ante la rotundidad de las pruebas que aportaba Royuela, y que básicamente se hubiesen demostrado ciertas mediante una simple comparación pericial caligráfica, Mena se vio perdido, y a pesar de todos los contactos y chantajes elaborados durante años, el asunto pintaba mal a su favor y tomó la decisión de dejar el país, poniéndose de acuerdo con sus dos colaboradores más directos, el guardia civil Ruiz, y el policía nacional Peña para que hicieran lo mismo. Incluso llegó a escribir una carta a su hija donde se despedía de ella, la carta original también obra en poder de Royuela.

Estas manifestaciones de Alberto están extraídas de un video titulado _Reflexiones Expediente Royuela _y nos relatan sobre la trama criminal y como se intentó denunciar en dos ocasiones. Conde Pumpido era por entonces Fiscal General del Estado, Martin Pallín fue Magistrado del Tribunal Supremo:

_“Son muy importantes las dos veces que se ha puesto en conocimiento de la Justicia. En el año 2006 España no se enteró de que estaban denunciando al Fiscal Jefe de Cataluña… por asesino, e intervino la Masonería, Conde-Pumpido, Martín Pallín … chantajearon a unos cuantos magistrados se reunieron con Zapatero, y a través de la Masonería frenan el asunto y nos envían a prisión por_ _causas que teníamos”_.

Así relata el propio Alberto Royuela en su página Web la intervención de Zapatero para poner solución al conflicto de Mena:

_«Una vez se vio entre la espada y la pared ante la querella del 2006 por parte de Alberto Royuela, el fiscal Mena Álvarez (Masón grado 27) no dudó en contactar con sus hermanos masones, escribiendo al presidente de la Gran Logia de España, al de la Logia de Montevideo y al mismísimo presidente Zapatero; “siempre en aras de nuestro proyecto humano y universal”. Éste último, Zapatero, miembro de la Logia Humanidades, fue quien le dio la solución ante el problema: el fiscal Mena Álvarez pasaría a jubilarse y dejar de ser aforado en el Tribunal Supremo, siendo así que dicho tribunal contestó a Alberto Royuela que Mena Álvarez ya no era aforado, rechazando la querella y dejando en el olvido todas las pruebas aportadas»_

Con la mediación de Zapatero, y aplicándose su solución de jubilación de Mena es como acaba el intento de Alberto Royuela de sacar a la luz este escándalo de proporciones dantescas. En una carta con fecha de 24 de octubre de 2006, el Fiscal Mena agradece personalmente la gestión de Zapatero, que comprensiblemente debía ser uno de los más interesados en que toda la inmundicia permaneciera bajo la alfombra.

A pesar de la gravedad de los delitos que se relacionan en internet desde hace un año, con nombres, fechas, cifras y otra multitud de datos, nadie se ha querellado contra los Royuela, que están deseando que alguien les acuse, seguros de la información que atesoran y que es la prueba que puede mostrar la realidad de este apasionante caso que supera con creces a la ficción. Una de las supuestas actividades delictivas en las que la trama llegó a especializarse consistía en, mediante grandes pagos en efectivo, la eliminación de personas por parte muchas veces de familiares, para cobro de herencias, etc. Dichas muertes le eran encomendadas con frecuencia a Mena por parte de bufetes de abogados; se nombra en los documentos al bufete _Arbitrium _de Barcelona, con más de 50 encargos. De todo ello tienen los Royuela documentación original. Ninguno de estos bufetes de abogados ha iniciado acción legal alguna contra ellos, a pesar de que toda la documentación está a disposición de quien quiera consultarla, incluida la lista con los 1.136 fallecidos. Incluso se ha editado un pequeño libro, _El fiscal, _en el que Santiago Royuela relata detalles de su paso por la prisión, así como datos muy clarificadores acerca del expediente Royuela. Se han hecho tres pruebas periciales caligráficas en diferentes países de Europa autentificando que la inmensa mayoría de documentos son manuscritos de Mena, pero en las dos ocasiones relatadas no se ha podido llegar a juicio para demostrarlo ante la justicia.

El 6 de agosto se cumplió un año desde que Santiago Royuela comenzara a publicar los documentos escaneados y los videos donde se explica toda la trama. Hace una semana levantó ampollas el último video subido a Youtube, mostraba las cuentas e ingresos hechos a miembros de ETA y Esquerra Republicana y sacaba a la luz las relaciones del PSOE con la banda terrorista y los Independentistas catalanes. Especialmente interesante la relación de Mena con Marlaska, actual Ministro de Interior, acerca de este asunto y la posible relación de la trama con los atentados de Madrid del 11 M del año 2004.

A pesar del silencio de los medios más importantes, las redes sociales han permitido dar a conocer ampliamente el caso, han sido muchos youtubers y blogueros los que han dado voz en sus espacios para que así fuera, también pequeñas emisoras de radio y periódicos digitales se han hecho eco. Es Internet, una vez más el medio ideal para contrarrestar a los “medios oficiales” que no siempre sacan los temas de interés general, especialmente aquellos que implican escándalos de este calibre.

En el medio web _El diestro_, Alberto Royuela habla sobre los documentos originales en su poder y deja claro que no se trata de un asunto personal o ideológico en contra del PSOE:

_“Todo lo que decimos en los vídeos no lo decimos nosotros, lo dice el propio Mena a través de sus escritos; nadie va a encontrar ni una sola coma que sea dicha ni por mi hijo ni por mí en primera persona, todo lo que decimos son palabras del propio Mena; cuando hablo del Partido Socialista yo no ataco al Partido Socialista, es lo que pone en los papeles. Y otra cosa muy importante: toda la información que hemos sacado no llega ni a un diez por ciento de la que hay en esos papeles”_.

Muchas voces críticas apuntan a que en los últimos meses el Gobierno español ha aprovechado la circunstancia del COVID-19 para reforzar una serie de medidas que menoscaban abiertamente los derechos de los españoles, sobre todo los de expresión de los más críticos con la gestión de la pandemia. No debemos olvidar tampoco que en la actualidad el partido en el gobierno es el PSOE, con Pedro Sánchez a la cabeza, en coalición con Unidas Podemos. Conviene recordar que durante más de veinte años el principal inductor y beneficiario de los delitos que se le atribuyen al ex Fiscal Mena y sus colaboradores fue el partido del actual Presidente de España., entre ellos el 60% de los 1.136 asesinatos, algunos de ellos encargados desde “la cúpula” del partido, siempre supuestamente y según los papeles en poder de los Royuela. A este hecho debemos añadir que, actualmente la Fiscal Jefe del tribunal Superior de Justicia es Carmen Delgado, que fue Ministra de Justicia con el gobierno de los socialistas.

Ningún medio de comunicación importante en España se ha hecho eco de la lucha de la familia Royuela en busca de justicia. Las ramificaciones de esta trama criminal establecieron una red en la cual pocas personas del ámbito periodístico, judicial, policial estaban libres de pecado, como pudo apreciar personalmente Alberto Royuela, que tiene documentos manuscritos de Mena donde amenaza a infinidad de medios para que no se hagan eco de ninguna información que provenga de los Royuela, así mismo chantajea prácticamente a cualquier miembro de la justicia de los que tiene amplios estudios, con datos comprometedores en su mayoría.

A pesar de todo ello, Alberto y Santi Royuela no van a cejar en el intento, siguen elaborando la nueva querella desde hace meses, en colaboración con dos abogados. Será su tercer intento en busca de justicia, para sí mismos y para miles de damnificados en esta trama difícil de digerir. Las más de seiscientas páginas estarán también apoyadas por una asociación que se está formando y que reforzará su petición ante la ley. Ahora no están solos, miles de personas ya conocen el Expediente Royuela, principalmente a través de las redes sociales, y de la página www.javierroyuelasamit.com, donde se pueden consultar gran parte de los 36.000 documentos incautados a Mena. Desde hace un año se han producido infinidad de apoyos a una causa que puede hacer tambalear los pilares del Gobierno y de la misma Constitución del 78, y que de salir a la luz, puede hacer que los ciudadanos españoles se cuestionen la veracidad de valores básicos como la Democracia, separación de poderes, y sobre todo la aplicación de la Justicia en este país. Ni las múltiples incidencias producidas por la crisis del COVID-19 deben frenar esta lucha, más bien al contrario, puede ser un buen momento para conocer detalles de quienes dirigen el gobierno actual, ya que una buena cantidad de integrantes del mismo aparecen en los papeles de Mena, como mínimo en la figura de perceptores de escandalosas cantidades de dinero, ingresos completamente ilícitos, que también han sido denunciados en diversas ocasiones sin éxito alguno.

La impotencia y desesperación de Alberto Royuela es manifiesta en ocasiones, después de más de veinte años de lucha, en los que se ha puesto en contacto con una amplia relación de medios de comunicación, partidos políticos, periodistas de renombre, etc., siempre con resultado infructuoso. En el año 2017 envió una carta a su Majestad el rey de España Felipe VI, no era la primera, en respuesta el monarca le recomendó que pusiera denuncias en todos los juzgados relacionados con los asesinatos. Así lo hizo Alberto que puso más de 1.136 denuncias en juzgados de toda España, recibiendo de todos ellos el silencio por respuesta.

La mayoría de los interesados en el Expediente Royuela coinciden en que es prácticamente imposible inventar y falsificar tan gran cantidad de documentos en su poder, originales, muchas veces timbrados, etc. y esperan con gran interés que estos hechos salgan a la luz, para conocimiento general del pueblo español, y para que se haga justicia con Alberto y Santiago, que se han convertido en ícono de la lucha de una familia en contra de un estado, judicial y políticamente corrupto. Las actitudes que se tomarán por parte de ese mismo estado ante este caso son muy previsibles, sí son las lógicas esperadas, siempre quedará Europa; Tal vez sea una buena ocasión para que el aparato judicial europeo tome medidas en este reino de taifas en el que se está convirtiendo España.

Nunca se sabe, a veces Dios escribe recto, con renglones torcidos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (29 Nov 2020)

Siete_e dijo:


> Un articulo del pasado 20 de Agosto sobre el asunto Royuela de un priodico "Las Noticias"de Miami (USA) muy bien estructurado. de lectura imprescindible para enterarse en 15 minutos lo que pasa.
> *La complicidad de José Luis Zapatero
> en el llamado “Expediente Royuela”*​
> _La muerte de un hijo, Javier, y la injusta pena y encarcelación de otro, Santiago, durante nueve años y medio, son las causas principales de la lucha de Alberto Royuela Fernández (81 años), que además ha sufrido cinco intentos de asesinato y más de veinticinco años de acoso, a nivel personal, laboral y familiar. El principal responsable de este acoso es el ex Fiscal Jefe del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña (1996-2006), José María Mena Álvarez, según los más de 36.000 documentos manuscritos suyos que tiene en su poder la familia Royuela._..................
> ...





Fuera de España por lo menos lo mencionan.


----------



## ZetaJoy (29 Nov 2020)

Concursante dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe por qué cada vez tiene el canal menos subs? Hace unos meses tenia unos miles mas me parece



Porque salió el otro día diciendo que el CNI está investigando a los subscriptores de su canal. Así de sencillo.


----------



## Peritta (30 Nov 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El video de hoy, uno cortito.



Pues no había visto este vídeo y además he confundido al pibe éste con el Javier Negre. Al que tampoco sigo ni le visto muchas veces.

Pero ahí, en el video reciente se ve que el tío está alarmado porque algún usuario mencione el Expediente Royuela en su directo. Jua, jua, jua. Pobre hombre.
¿Este es abogado?. Es que dice en el vídeo antiguo, en el que no se moja, que hasta que la cosa no la admita un suseñoría de ésos la cosa no es real.
Otro, como el Gomez Pftalato Bermúdez, que sale hablando de la verdad jurídica, la verdad periodística y la verdad empírica.

Y lo que le pasa es lo mismo que a mí y lo mismo que a todos: que no quiere creérselo.

Ya nos gustaría.

Total que el hombre debe de estar deseando que metan el Expediente Royuela en la Ley de Memoria Histórica ésa y que prohiban hablar de él.

Pues _hagas lo que hagas bájate las bragas_ (sic).

Tiene ahí tema para dar un pelotazo y mojarles la oreja al Rubius y a toda nuestra asquerosa prensa ¿y lo deja escapar?.
Yo no voy a gastar más minutos al teclado con este hombre. A estos pimpines ni los mencionéis.



Concursante dijo:


> ...¿alguien sabe por qué cada vez tiene el canal menos subs? Hace unos meses tenia unos miles mas me parece



Cá. Ni de coña. Parece que fueron unos 200 que ya se han recuperado. Ná, cuatro gatos y no tiene mas que mirar el número de visualizaciones de los vídeos. Y yo suelo entrar tres o cuatro veces en cada uno. Luego divida el número de visualizaciones por dos o tres.

Cabemos en un taxi.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (30 Nov 2020)

Una de masones.


----------



## origenes (1 Dic 2020)




----------



## Peritta (1 Dic 2020)

Insisto en que ésto del Expediente Royuela es la punta de un iceberg, que le da de ostias a cualquier rompehielos.



Y es que no quisimos despejar la X cuando la cosa consistía en una ecuación. Tampoco quisimos resolver la Z en un sistema de ecuaciones o cambio de vías, y ahora para en el Expediente Royuela hay que resolver ecuaciones diferenciales.

Para resolver lo que ahí denuncia el Murciano Encabronao hay que resolver ecuaciones tensoriales multidimensionales.

Y es que no me podía creer que algo pudiera superar la infamia que fue el 11-M, con muertos mataos al azar e inocentes en la cárcel condenaos a decenas de miles de años. Jua, jua, jua. Record de Europa. Ahí es ná.
Pero lo del Expediente Royuela lo ha superado con creces. Los siete pecados capitales más algunos cruces.

Bueno, pues lo que denuncia el Murciano Encabronao empequeñece al Expediente Royuela.

Ahora veo el vídeo don @origenes y le echo parrafada a don Santiago.
Si me queda guapa o me echo unas risas o unas lagrimillas mientras la estoy escribiendo, prometo publicarla por aquí.

A usté también se le saluda don @Uritorco. Aproveche que el Tormes pasa por Salamanca y échenos parrafada a cuenta de los masones... que también los había en las entretelas del Tercer Reich ése. Y a ver si es que el Heinrich Himmler no era masón

porque logia había abierto.

No, no nos hable de los francmasones ni de los anglo-masones. Háblenos de los masones del Sacro Império Germánico ése, ya que es usté mu germanófilo, los tendrá más cerca y estará mejor informao.

Sin acritú pero con toa la guasa oiga.
____________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## origenes (3 Dic 2020)




----------



## Bimmer (4 Dic 2020)

*INFORMACIÓN IMPORTANTE *

La información que quiero compartir forma parte del ocultismo, está muy restringida en internet y hay poca cosa pero lo poco que hay es muy valiosa.

Quien haya seguido el hilo habrá visto la información que compartí sobre el fraude del nombre legal, eso tiene que ver con el Expediente Royuela por completo pues es la explicación por la que sobre todo las dinastías bancarias y realeza, así como la clase política y judicial están blindadas ante la "ley" (leyes positivas).

Nos regimos por el Derecho Positivo, el populacho entiende por "ley" a lo que escribe un hombre con una moral, ideal y subjetividad determinada, esto son leyes positivas, aceptar esto es aceptar ser esclavo de otro ser humano, es aceptar el rol de esclavo - amo, la única ley que existe es la ley natural, esta ley es que el universo existía antes que tú, humano que me estás leyendo, igual que el universo te permitió vivir esta experiencia, así te la quitará.

No se sostiene que un ser humano crea leyes que otros deban cumplir, por muchas razones entre ella la más importante es porque ese ser humano tiene fecha de caducidad, el Derecho Positivo funciona porque la mayoría de los seres humanos están manipulados tanto psicológicamente como cognitivamente, el famoso despertar, la "revolución" sólo llegará a través de cada ser humano mediante la meditación, para cambiar el mundo primero ha de cambiar uno mismo.

*A continuación compartiré la información : *

Antes de seguir leyendo, por si no lo has hecho te recomiendo leer sobre el fraude del nombre legal, ley natural, Derecho Natural y Derecho Positivo.
Para los que estéis familiarizados con el tema, aquí os va directo al grano : 

*"Epiqueya".*

Una vez hayas leído sobre la epiqueya, os preguntaréis cómo se hace.
Según mis fuentes este proceso sólo se puede hacer mediante invitación en grupos de poder, he hablado sobre el expediente royuela a estas fuentes y afirman que esto siempre ha existido, pasa de generación en generación como los buenos negocios, de hecho el Derecho es quizá el mejor negocio, y si alguien se acuerda, compartí en este hilo una foto de Mena en la que en el pie de foto ponía que era Nieto y bisnieto de fiscales.


----------



## Peritta (4 Dic 2020)

Joer, roneo dando vueltas e interviniendo en otros temas, incluso me voy a los vídeos del Kira Sensei a dejar por allí parrafada, antes que asomarme por este hilo porque este tema me deja tan deprimío como los vídeos del Murciano Encabronao y la maffia impune e ininputable de la Cruz Roja.

Putos calvinistas.
(La Cruz Roja tiene origen suizo).

¿Qué hemos hecho?, ¿cómo hemos consentido ser menos?, cuatro gatos mal contaos y este hilo es una prueba de ello. 
¿Cómo hemos dejado que apoyardaran a las nuevas generaciones hasta cambiarles la sangre por horchata y el cerebro por un disco progre amado?. 

Oiga, y los de mi generación mirando a Cuenca o a Antequera. 
-Te voy a poner mirando a Cuenca -era antes sinónimo que que te voy a joder y a dar por culo.

Y éso es lo que llevan haciendo desde que no se quiso resolver como Dios manda, el asesinato de don Luis Carrero Blanco que en paz descanse. 
Total que para el 11-M nos contaron una milonga que no se la cree ni el que asó la manteca. Y si cuando don Luis se escaquearon culpables, con el 11-M condenaron a inocentes. 

No, no voy a ir a la justicia judicatura con mis problemas, pero si un buen amigo me viene con los suyos en un saco, le voy a ayudar a enterrarlos sin hacerle preguntas. 

Si es el amigo de un amigo le cobraré por el esfuerzo, pero no por el IVA, y por supuesto no le diré nada a Hacienda.

-Confiese ya. ¿Dónde enterró los cadáveres?.
-En las fincas de la infanta cabayero. Hala a buscarlas por ahí.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (4 Dic 2020)

El Consell pone más trabas para investigar el escándalo de los abusos sexuales a menores tuteladas

La única explicación lógica que encuentro a por qué no hemos hecho todo tipo de atrocidades con la clase política, judicial y esbirros de estos que salgan a defenderlos bajo la excusa de que solo cumplen órdenes, es porque estamos drogados, ya sea por geoingenieria, alimentos transgénicos, medicinas y/o una combinación de estas cosas, es la única explicación que encuentro, porque luego bien que hay decenas de experimentos sociales grabados de por ejemplo una pareja discutiendo por la calle y en cuanto el tío empuja a la tía se mete todo Cristo por medio a increpar al tio.

Aquí los políticos y jueces hacen todo tipo de tropelías y nos quedamos agilipollados 
cumpliendo sus órdenes, luego encima nos enfrentamos unos con otros por ideologías y creencias como la plandemia (lo del coronavirus es una tapadera por la que han liado los bancos con el mismo producto financiero que provocó la crisis del 2008 solo que ahora le cambiaron el nombre, quién le interese que busque sobre la oportunidad de tramo a medida).


----------



## origenes (5 Dic 2020)




----------



## origenes (5 Dic 2020)

Lo dicho. Es increíble.

La realidad supera la ficción.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (5 Dic 2020)

origenes dijo:


>



Tiene pinta de que tienen algún vídeo/ audio de Mena


----------



## Politicoreal2 (5 Dic 2020)

Elnpsoe el q monto la eta vaya!!!


----------



## Debunker (5 Dic 2020)

La verdad yo no creía que las cosas estuvieran tan mal, tal como lo veo el Expediente Royuela lo tiene crudo.

Me refiero, porque me ha abierto los ojos para no cerrarlos, a lo que está ocurriendo en EEUU y lo que está ocurriendo es tan global que da no miedo sino pánico.

Hablo de las denuncias del equipo de Trump sobre el pucherazo en EEUU, supongamos que todas las denuncias y cantidades ingentes de pruebas hayan sido fabricadas por el equipo de Trump y todos los días se inventen pruebas, hablamos del presidente de EEUU, de Giulani , de Powell (gente que se juega su credibilidad y prestigio, que podrían ir a la cárcel por tan graves denuncias falsas , es más, se juegan la vida) y decenas de otros abogados prestigiosos, si todo es mentira porque no está en los medios? La noticia sería las mentiras de Trump y su equipo, es una super noticia porque hablamos del que ha sido y encima sigue siendo Presidente de EEUU, repito es una noticia super importante para el mundo, pero todos los medios callan todo esto como si no existiera y todo ello sin dar una explicación del porque aún no hay presidente en EEUU oficialmente, si este silencio de todos los medios de EEUU es perturbador y da miedo, cuando son todos los medios mundiales, te da escalofríos y dan ganas de salir corriendo y no querer saber nada más de este mundo, si todo lo que denuncia Trump y su equipo es verdad , la respuesta es igual, silencio que ensordece, ni siquiera ese poder de Trump y su dinero puede contra el sistema, ¿como los Royuelas y los 4 gatos que les seguimos vamos a tener éxito en esa denuncia? vaya puta mierda de mundo que tenemos.


----------



## Peritta (5 Dic 2020)

Bimmer dijo:


> El Consell pone más trabas para investigar el escándalo de los abusos sexuales a menores tuteladas
> 
> La única explicación lógica que encuentro a por qué no hemos hecho todo tipo de atrocidades con la clase política, judicial y esbirros de estos que salgan a defenderlos bajo la excusa de que solo cumplen órdenes, es porque estamos drogados, ya sea por geoingenieria, alimentos transgénicos, medicinas y/o una combinación de estas cosas, es la única explicación que encuentro, porque luego bien que hay decenas de experimentos sociales grabados de por ejemplo una pareja discutiendo por la calle y en cuanto el tío empuja a la tía se mete todo Cristo por medio a increpar al tio.
> 
> ...



No, no hemos sacado las guillotinas porque no somos nadie. La soberanía, el poder y la legitimidad la tiene, desde el 11-M, la administración.
El Pueblo, así con mayúscula, no pinta ná. No sabemos ni quién es el enemigo. Bueno, aquí en este caso sí, hasta con nombre, apellidos y cargo en la administración.

¿Y qué hace el resto de funcionarios?. Pues nada. Luego o son compinches por acción o cómplices por omisión.

El Pueblo anda dividido por generaciones, por regiones, por ideologías políticas o religiosas, por sexos, etc, y éso, además del que no nos fiemos unos de otros, impide que nos unamos.

Respecto a lo del coronavirus le diré que soy un negacionista cerrao: ni virus ni gripe.
Sí, resulta increíble que se pueda dar una conspiración a escala planetaria, que los distintos intereses de las distinta élites harían la cosa inviable. Pero al ver la unanimidad con que todos los medios de comunicación, todos los políticos y todas las voces con cierta difusión se han puesto estridentemente en contra de Trump, como si el resto del mundo fuéramos a votar en las elecciones nortemericanas, veo que sí, que es posible una conspiración a escala mundial.

Que Dios nos pille confesaos.
__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (5 Dic 2020)

origenes dijo:


>



Salvo que ese tipo también fuera masón, y estuviera relacionado de alguna manera con los de la mafia del expediente, no tiene mucho sentido


1) Que siendo doctor ingeniero tuviera en su poder autopsias falseadas.

2) Que también aparezca en los documentos del expediente como un encargo de asesinato de su mujer pagando 175.000 euros.

Santiago explica en los comentarios que precisamente esto segundo explicaría por qué no pidió que se investigara la muerte de su marido, por algo tan escandaloso como un disparo en la cabeza.

Su boda sale en Google en la hemeroteca de la Vanguardia de la época, así que será de familia bien.

Muchas personas que aparecen en los papeles del expediente Royuela son de familias de la burguesía catalana, de hecho hay un vídeo reciente sobre cómo les investigaban el patrimonio a todas esas familias acaudaladas.

Así que, o gran parte de la burguesía catalana están metidos en intrigas masónicas, o el que ha creado la documentación del expediente se dedica a meter nombres de familias conocidas para crear "runrún" de cotilleo social al sonarle a la gente esos nombres y apellidos.

Personalmente opino que este último vídeo, y más como se cuenta (sin hacer notar lo del encargo simultáneo de la mujer hasta que alguien pregunta en los comentarios cómo es que los familiares no pidieron que se investigara una muerte así) , le quita más credibilidad al expediente de la que le da.

Lo de que ese señor también estaba supuestamente en el punto de mira por encargo de su mujer, aparte de por las autopsias falseadas, encontradas en su casa según los documentos, debería haberlo expuesto Santiago como una incongruencia extraña, que prácticamente solo cobraría sentido si el propio asesinado fuera otro mafioso más.

O alguien con influencia cabreado con los mafiosos porque le estuvieran investigando el patrimonio por ejemplo, y entonces investiga él a los mafiosos, y casualmente su mujer que quiere que lo maten se pone en contacto con ellos para que se carguen a su marido...

El fin, bastante incongruente este caso, y como digo, resta más credibilidad que añade.


----------



## Uritorco (5 Dic 2020)

Esta ahora el ex noviete de Terenci Moix haciando un elogio de la mariconeria en el directo con Santi Royuela.


----------



## Uritorco (5 Dic 2020)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Así que, o gran parte de la burguesía catalana están metidos en intrigas masónicas,



La familia Godo aparece en el Expediente. Sus vinculos masonicos son mas que probables.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> La familia Godo aparece en el Expediente. Sus vinculos masonicos son mas que probables.



El Arconte ha subido este video de casi una hora sobre el Expediente. Aun no lo he podido escuchar, asi que disculpar.


----------



## inMatrix (6 Dic 2020)

¿El que publiqué ayer no lo habéis puesto?


----------



## la semilla de ciprés (6 Dic 2020)

inMatrix dijo:


> ¿El que publiqué ayer no lo habéis puesto?



Si, he abierto un hilo

Espediente Royuela llega al final? caerá el Psoe?


----------



## la semilla de ciprés (6 Dic 2020)




----------



## Perrito juguetón (7 Dic 2020)

En mi pueblo dicen _vísperas de mucho, días de nada_.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (7 Dic 2020)

Demonios, ojalá lo que tengan sea gordo y caiga el régimen masón y la madre que los parió... Pero lo veo tan difícil que soy pesimista


----------



## Uritorco (8 Dic 2020)

Los dos ultimos videos de hoy.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (8 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Los dos ultimos videos de hoy.



Se puede leer la querella reduciendo la velocidad de reproducción


----------



## Uritorco (8 Dic 2020)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Se puede leer la querella reduciendo la velocidad de reproducción



La van a publicar como un libro por lo que no habra problema de leerla en su totalidad. Es una buena idea.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (8 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> La van a publicar como un libro por lo que no habra problema de leerla en su totalidad. Es una buena idea.



Lo decía por si ese bombazo informativo estuviera ahí y no se ha dado cuenta de no mostrarlo, de momento


----------



## Peritta (8 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El Arconte ha subido este video de casi una hora sobre el Expediente. Aun no lo he podido escuchar, asi que disculpar.



Espectacular este video. Se explica el Juan Escudero éste de puta madre ("Monstruos con toga en Espain" es el libro que ha escrito). Cómo se nota que no es abogado.
Sin embargo está puesto en el tema y les ha puesto una demanda a los de El País, por publicar información falsa respecto al Expediente Royuela y no haber rectificado cuando se les solicitó, en el articulillo que publicaron el otro día y que levantó cierta alarma en este triste foro.
Bueno, éso es mucho decir. Entre los seguidores de este inquietante hilo. Ná más.

Curiosamente el Juan Escudero mantuvo una conversación telefónica de 20 minutos con el autor del articulillo, exponiéndole lo mismo que habrá de exponer al juez, al que le habrá caído el marrón de dirimir sobre este asunto: que él es parte interesada u ofendida ya que es un divulgador y que los Royula no acusan sin pruebas, que éso es precisamente lo que sobra.

Que la cosa podrá ser falsa o no, pero sin pruebas periciales no va. Total que rectifiquen éso.

-Sí, pero son periciales de parte.
-¿Y?.

También dice que la comparación con el Q-nosequé, (organización fantasmagórica donde las haya, que deben de ser mu neonazis o algo) no es inocente. Sin embargo los Royuela dan la cara, van a pecho descubierto y no se esconden, luego la comparación es la misma que la del huevo con la castaña.

Muy, muy recomendable el vídeo.
Al final dice que Mena está empezando a "barilochear", que es a donde se jubilan los maffiosos argentinos cuando ya están quemados y los conoce tocristo, antes de que les peguen dos tiros. Total que es allí a donde van de parranda cuando hacen creer a los demás que se han muerto.
También fue hacia allá a donde escaparon los nazis (los que pudieron, claro) cuando cayó el III Reich.

Se les olvidó mencionar las cenizas del Paesa traídas desde "Laos" por un guardia civil de cierto rango cuando el Caso Roldan. Jua, jua, jua. Aquello sí que fue muy Paco.

Total que barilochear debe de ser sinónimo de luxemburguear.



________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (9 Dic 2020)

El ultimo de hoy. Aqui somos puntuales como siempre.


----------



## Uritorco (9 Dic 2020)

Otro nuevo, aunque mas cortito, asi que no os quejeis.


----------



## Uritorco (9 Dic 2020)

Todo eso es mas falso, y lo sabes, que las "libertades" democraticas y el terraplanismo


----------



## Uritorco (9 Dic 2020)

A estas alturas toda esa "informacion" no esta mas que compuesta por medias verdades junto con muchas mentiras. La mayoria de esas imputaciones ya estan de sobra explicadas con pelos y señales de primera mano por los Royuela, sin tener que recurrir a unas fuentes filoetarras tan fiables. Echales un vistazo, anda, a los videos, pues una cosa es el Expediente y otras las actividades politicas. El fiscal Mena, un masón de alto grado, sabe muy bien lo que es organizar campañas de desprestigio, como ha hecho con los Royuela desee hace decadas, y sin animo por mi parte de defenderlos politicamente, pues se me quedan muy cortitos.


----------



## Uritorco (9 Dic 2020)

Que esas denuncias falsas las escribio el propio Mena, y las mando a las redacciones de diversos medios de comunicacion. Si no fuese asi, no tendria ningun problema en reconocer lo contrario. Pero está toda esa documentacion original encima de la mesa que asi lo prueba.


----------



## Peritta (10 Dic 2020)

¿Fake nius?.
La punta del iceberg señor. Ya me gustaría a mí echarle un vistazo a los archivos secretos que tendrá don Baltasar, que ahí no saldrá solo porno como en los del comisario sin comisaría Villarejo, sino que lo mismo sale "gore" de ése en algún USB de ésos modernos.

Sí, los tiempos camban aunque aún se sigan usando los sobres lacrados las "palomas" mensajeras.

Lo que pasa es que el Mena éste era un tuercebotas que escamoteaba expedientes, perdía los papeles y se dejaba las notas por ahí, en los archivos. Don Baltasar supongo que será más meticuloso

o andará con más cuidiao.

Ya están tardando los de la administración en orear lo que hay o en pasar una escobita y una fregona por ahí, porque las pelusas se ven hasta por debajo de la puerta (ya que a los de "transparencia" no se les ve ni se les espera), si es que no quieren que éste se convierta en el hilo antifunci del año.

¡Cabrones!.

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (10 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Que esas denuncias falsas las escribio el propio Mena, y las mando a las redacciones de diversos medios de comunicacion. Si no fuese asi, no tendria ningun problema en reconocer lo contrario. Pero está toda esa documentacion original encima de la mesa que asi lo prueba.



Si los "fachas" se adelantan y dicen que dos y dos son cuatro, hay que llevarles la contraria.

Ya ve usté la simpleza y el sectarismo de esta gente.
Si quiere usté discutir con el Voodoo, le va a tocar discutir con todas sus multinikes.

Como ignoro y no bloqueo puedo ver lo que dicen en el momento que alguien les cite. Luego lo que veo ahí es un texto copiado sin líneas en blanco ni ná, y con los posibles errores sintácticos y tipográficos repetidos. Luego si quiere discutir con una máquina o un boot, está en su derecho señor.
Pero otros nos curramos lo que decimos

y lo mismo a quien le hamos las guasas es a uste, mesié.

En cualquier caso haga el favor de esperar unos minutillos, o alguna hora, y así puede que lo vea más gente. No se enzarce en diálogos de besugos belugos, así, sin pensar. Algunos queremos ver su soltura al teclado:

no todo el mundo se ve los vídeos señor.
____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (11 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El ultimo de hoy. Aqui somos puntuales como siempre.



Aquí el más impuntual soy yo. Ustedes dispensen.


-Encontrando muertos... -y encontrando notas de puño y letra del Mena por ahí perdidas u olvidadas en los archivos don Santiago. Es por ésto por lo que yo tengo la impresión de que el Mena es un poquito tuercebotas. 

Ná, una mijíta. 

-El apellido no coincide pero luego rectifican ¿no?... -Ése "¿no?" sobra ahí don Santiago. Procure emplear esa coletilla cuando el razonamiento que exponga sea complicado. Pero para obviedades no lo use pues resulta bastante desagradable. Es como si nos tomara por tontos 

¿no?. 

Es que si le dice usté a su padre cosas (no digo que no tenga razón ¿eh?) tendrá que admitir las que le digamos los demás a usté.
Sin acritú, claro, como decía el otro. 

Voy a hacer hoy de abogado del diablo don Santiago ya que hay cosas que no me cuadran y los trollers que deberían hacer el oficio a lo único que se dedican es a insultarle y a malmeter contra usté pero sin ninguna argumentación:

.- Le mete prisa a Ruiz. "Dime algo, cuanto antes mejor". ¿No pueden los de Arbitrium esperar a que se muera el padre de la Mªa Eugenia ésta, ya que está delicaíto y apagándose como una vela y pocos dolores de cabeza iba a dar ya?. 

.- Los del equipo de averiguaciones, no sé si también de ejecuciones, ¿conocían el nombre completo de la víctima o las notas podían leerlas ellos también?, ya que deciden mantener la errata, claro. 

.- En cualquier caso del paquete de acciones ésas que dice en la primera nota no se deshacen los finados sino que quedarán para los herederos ya que les dan matarile, y éstos podrían seguirles dando problemas a los de Arbitrium. 

Aunque todo puede ser que Mena le diga a Ruiz que la cosa proviene de Arbitrium y provenga de la PSOE como le dice otras veces, como cuando lo del Gutierrez Mellado, o el encargo provenga de cualquier otra logia. 

Tráiganos más notas de otros casos distintos don Santiago.
Sí, ya sé que pocos van a ser tan sangrantes como el de la MªEugenia Alegret ésta, pero por ahí habrá casos de gente menos conocida e igual de truculentos.

Bien está que repita tema para los usuarios más olvidadizos o los que se incorporan por primera vez, pero quienes le seguimos desde hace tiempo agradeceríamos que traiga más casos distintos. 

¿Va a ser por falta de casos? 

Ea. Un saludo.
_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (13 Dic 2020)

Aquí un vídeo que_ me se_ ha pasao y no lo había visto.



Lo que no sé es quién es el Dbunker éste y, la verdad, tampoco me importa mucho saberlo.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Peritta (13 Dic 2020)

Aquí la segunda parte de la Operación Noruega.



Tiene pinta de ser el encargo de los calabreses.

Los calabreses los matan porque supongo que el hachise en Noruega debe de estar más caro que la cocaína por aquí, y cualquier banda de noruegos advenedizos, aunque contraten musulmanes de sicarios e intermediarios no va a interrumpir el "camino español" que los calabreses seguramente tendrían por aquí montado y que llegaría hasta Noruega

sin pagar tasa a las maffias francesas o alemanas de dos o tres efes.

Qué cabrones. Ni excavaban fosas como los de la iniciativa privada. Además, ¿qué sabrían los calabreses de donde puñetas enterrar a sus víctimas en España con lo dura que está esta Bendita Tierra de Garbanzos?. 
Nada, nada. Se los endilgaban a la administración y como ésta es una trituradora de carne, ¿a ver si no?, no quedaban ni los huesos ni las raspas.

Y si encima podían dar cambiazos con los expedientes, no quedaba ni el nombre. No te digo ná. 
Y me parece que fue por éso por lo que apiolaron al ingeniero ése del otro día que, supongo yo, ayudaría a montar el Instituto Anatómico Forense de Catalunya separado e in-inde-independiente del Instituto Anatómico Forense Estadospañolense (en neolengüés), del que el Arimany Manso fue su primer director.
Dispense que se me olvide el nombre del asesinado con la pistola con silenciador (a saber cómo dejarían la casa después ocultándolo tras un asalto con allanamiento o algo, nos fatan datos don Santiago y éso escama a @Íñigo Montoya. Bueno, y a mí también, pero huergue por ahí que esa institución es mu sospechosa) del vídeo del otro día, pero uno es vejete y se le van los nombres.

El hombre, ya que era doctor-ingeniero debía ser un tío mu listo con gafas y debería haber ayudado a montar todo el instalache ingenieril que esos sitios requieren. Y como va y hurga y lo toquetea todo para verificar que todo funcione, pues puede que se hubiera quedado con algunas autopsias mu escabrosas y sospechosas (a cuyos expedientes los administrativos hubieran dado el cambiazo) y tuviera agarrado al Mena por las pelotas.

Dice "quítame a este tío de encima". Luego éste no viene encargado por la familia que quiere heredar, ni por los de Arbitrium ni por los de la PSOE. Lo del doctor-ingeniero éste parece ser personal y que el tipo está por encima de él. 
Vamos, que le está pisando un cayo.

Ea. Suerte, que ahí va todo incluido.
_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (14 Dic 2020)

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (14 Dic 2020)

Subido hace un cuarto de hora.


----------



## Peritta (14 Dic 2020)

La policía Benetérita coreana es una policía militar con mucho predicamento en el País de la Placidez Mañanera o algo así. Verás que pescozón por no haberme documentao me da don Cosme, nuestro corrector ortográfico que no es automático sino que tiene gafas, bigote, mu mala leche

y una mano mu larga.

Sin embargo el sargento Kim estaba exento de tronchas y apatrullajes a deshoras y en el momento más inopinado, porque estaba adscrito a la Policía Judicial y por tanto exento y rebajado de cualquier servicio u ordenanza militar.
Ni de reservista o refuerzo.

De modo que solo se ponía el uniforme para impresionar.

Y también estaba exento de cualquier clase de compañero, ya que los de la Benetérita coreana van siempre por parejas, que es un deje del cuerpo.
Pero nadie en aquella comandancia, ni en tres o cuatro comandancias alrededor, podía presumir de haber sido compañero del sargento Kim ni siquiera un ratillo.
Las malas lenguas (radio macuto en la jerga militar) le presumían un pasado en Asuntos Internos, o de infiltrao de los de Aduanas, pero ahora solo rendía cuentas en la fiscalía y tenía paso franco en el despacho del Fiscal General de Pussan -que es la 2ª ciudad de Corea- incluso cuando el fiscal no estaba.

Saludó a la Moneypenny de la puerta y a la Ofelia del siguiente despacho que, como de costumbre, le hizo ojitos.
El despacho del Fiscal general estaba guardado por dos Cancerveras de las que echan los pulgares por delante cuando se ponen en jarras y dejan firmes a una compañía de bomberos de un bocinazo. Pero al sargento Kim le sonreían, le hacían ojitos y hasta usaban su tierno aegyo para darle conversación y retenerle un momentillo.

-No puedes pasar.
-¿Está reunido?.
-El que está reunido eres tú conmigo. A ver si me invitas a un café, aunque sea de máquina.
-Se pondrá celosa Moneypenny.
-Bueno, pasa. Ha dicho que no le esperes mucho si tienes que hacer.
-Le dejaré una nota de dónde voy a estar. Pero prepara café, que me tomo uno con vosotras.

El sargento Kim entró en el despacho y cerró la puerta tras de sí.

Fue hacia la mesa, usó su llave del primer cajón de la izquierda y en el doble fondo del cajón encontró una nota de puño y letra del fiscal que le decía:

Los de la Yakuza de Fukuoka en Japón piden nuestra colaboración. Son gente seria y formal y pagan bien. Hay un pico para ti.

El sargento Kim guardó la nota en su elegante chaqueta de lentejuelas a lo Elvis y salió a tomar un breve pero ameno café con las secretarias.

PD1.- Cualquier parecido con a realidad es pura coincidencia.

PD2.- Don @Uritorco, me zankea postas que consisten en un puto video que no me ha costado una mierda elaborar, porque no lo he elaborado yo sino don Santigo, y a estos tochos que me cuestan media tarde ¿no es capaz de aplaudir la voluntariosidad del torero?.

Total que, o las zanquiúses no son representativas de ná, o usté no será mu "respetable", por mucho que haya pagado la entrada a esta arena o coso taurino.
___________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (15 Dic 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> PD2.- Don @Uritorco, me zankea postas que consisten en un puto video que no me ha costado una mierda elaborar, porque no lo he elaborado yo sino don Santigo, y a estos tochos que me cuestan media tarde ¿no es capaz de aplaudir la voluntariosidad del torero?.



No se me enfade usted. Y no diga tacos, por favor, que le quedan muy mal. 
Le dejo el ultimo video de don Santiago, para que se entretenga durante mas de una larga hora y para que vea lo buena persona que soy.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (15 Dic 2020)

Buen video el último con el juez Presencia


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (15 Dic 2020)

Brutal el último vídeo con Presencia.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (16 Dic 2020)

Nuevo vídeo jugoso sobre los asesinatos encargados por Enrique Sarasola Jr.




Por cierto, los antecedentes del personaje y de su familia que aparecen en este link que hay
en su página de la Wikipedia no tienen desperdicio:

Las relaciones del narco Escobar con el expresidente español Felipe González

Creador de la Fundación de Ayuda contra la drogadicción, me recuerda a aquella otra implicada en la trama que era gerente de un centro de desintoxicación famoso.

Está claro que les interesaría mucho:

1) Conocer de primera mano las miserias personales de la gente con problemas de drogadicción, para así poder chantajearlos.

2) Tener una buena cantera de drogadictos dispuestos a hacer trabajos de todo tipo, como las palizas a cambio de dosis descritos en videos anteriores recientes.

3) Moverse como pez en el agua en un mundo que da mucho dinero, además de en este caso tener relación directa con los productores primarios.

No entiendo a la gente a la que le mola colocarse con droga comprada a profesionales, sin considerar que su dinero va a parar a gentuza de este estilo.

No habría que consumir más droga (si es que te gusta eso) que la que pudieras producir tú mismo o algún conocido, nada de comprar a profesionales.

Y de nuevo, a pesar de acusar gravemente a muchimillonarios y juristas, previsiblemente no se producirá ninguna reacción por su parte en los juzgados.

No sé si los cibervoluntarios habituales del foro estarían pagados con dinero o con dosis.


PD. Ojo que el resto de links que aparecen en su página de la Wikipedia no tienen desperdicio.

Tremendo.


----------



## Forrajes (17 Dic 2020)

Viva el Campechano y los que detras vienen de mano. Algunos despertamos con el multi-atentado de hipercor, estos royuela son como el de Alcasser.

Pd. soy maricones todos


----------



## Uritorco (17 Dic 2020)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Nuevo vídeo jugoso sobre los asesinatos encargados por Enrique Sarasola Jr.



Ya tratamos a este personajillo en paginas anteriores de este hilo, con bastante informacion complementaria, tanto suya como de su padre, por si alguien quiere haver un repaso de la misma.


----------



## Peritta (17 Dic 2020)

Vaya, vaya don @Uritorco a ver si encuentra entre 3.500 postas, las que le dedicamos a este tío hace ya tiempo. Amos no joda.

Buena posta don @Íñigo Montoya, ya _me se_ había olvidado el personajette éste.
Pero no se preocupe por este cibervoluntario que mi camello es solo virtual, una licencia literaria si quiere mirarlo así.
Yo no soy de los que le pedían al Pablo Escobar rayitas por lo bajinis como hacían algunos de la PSOE en aquella fiesta de la victoria.

Con el consiguiente cabreo moruno de don Pablo, claro. Pues se sabía que no le daba al perico sino a la griffa.

Total que a mí no me paga nadie y en camellos me gasto 0 euros.



Pues no sabía que la Fundación de la Ayuda contra la Drogadicción acabó siendo el Proyecto Hombre, o si hubo escisión o el Gutierrez Mellado abrió asociación nueva. Pero sí recuerdo aquellos partidillos contra la droga en los que don Baltasar hacía de portero. Jua, jua, jua. Para que luego digan que la griffa te deja sin memoria.
La que no tiene memoria es la juventud coño.

Divino tesoro.

Y luego están los que no quieren que nos acordemos, los que vuelcan un manto de silencio o embarran el campo para que no pensemos ni recordemos.
Incluso dando cambiazos en los archivos.
No, si la de archivero va a terminar siendo profesión de riesgo. Ya lo verás.

Las tramas están ahí. Menos rastreadores a los particulares y más seguimiento a los funcionarios coño.
La Operación Sakura o Caso Cerezo, jua, jua, jua. Ya ves tú lo que le echan a la prensa para tranquilizar a la plebe.
Y es que desde lo del juez Estivill, por allí no se han visto jueces ni fiscales con las pulseras puestas. ¿No tiene la policía judicial un departamento de asuntos internos, o los de Asuntos Internos solo se dedican a los Romerales facilones como el Cerezo éste, o a comisarías de pueblo y a los de la judicial no hay quien les diga ná, que ésos no pagan ni las multas de tráfico?.

¿Veremos grupos de "patanegra" o de "pretorianos" a las órdenes de personajetes con mando en plaza, como ya vimos hace tiempo?. No hay nadie que rote al personal y retire la "comisión de servicio" ésa, para que la gente no se enquiste y no haya maffias ni grupos cerrados.
A los que destinan al Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, como pudimos verlos -aunque ellos se tapaban- en la embajada mexicana en Bolivia, alguien les destinaría a esa comisión de servicio, les sacaría los pasportes y les pagaría los billetes de avión. Y en el archivo quedaría registrado

¿no?.

No, si la profesión de archivero va a tener más accidentes laborales que el oficio de encofrar. Al tiempo.

¿Siempre destinan a los mismos a estas comisiones de servicio?. ¿Quién distribuye al personal?.

A despiojarse señores, ...o a presentar la dimisión. Ya haremos una administración paralela si somos muchos.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (18 Dic 2020)

Buenos días... por decir algo.




____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (18 Dic 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Buenos días... por decir algo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver cuándo sueltan el bombazo... 
Ya ha pasado un mes


----------



## Vil Gay Lefado (18 Dic 2020)

Recién iniciándome en el Expediente Royuela.

Dos preguntas, sorry si son bobas,

¿Porqué estuvo 10 años en el truño Santiago Royuela?

¿El padre fue NS, o Falangista, o algo de ello?


Saludos


----------



## Vil Gay Lefado (18 Dic 2020)

Esto y el coronatimo transformaron a España una puta película.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Dic 2020)

Vil Gay Lefado dijo:


> Recién iniciándome en el Expediente Royuela.
> 
> Dos preguntas, sorry si son bobas,
> 
> ...



Fue miembro de la guardia de Franco. Al hijo lo condenaron por poner un artefacto casero la noche anterior a un concierto de grupos de punk rock proetarras. Como no ocurrio nada, inicialmente se le impondria una condena por falta de un año y medio, pero la oportuna intervencion de Mena, que presiono a los jueces, elevo la condena a diez años. En fin, en los videos ellos mismos explican todos esos pormenores.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Dic 2020)

El ultimo de hoy, subido hace una hora. Cortito, pero matón. El segundo video, del día diez de este mes, no recuerdo si ha salido por aqui, pero lo dejo para los que no hayan tenido ocasion de visualizarlo.



Entrevista con Santiago Royuela 10/12/2020 - Scabelum TV - Que Verdad y Justicia sean nuestro nuevo planeta


----------



## Vil Gay Lefado (18 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Fue miembro de la guardia de Franco. Al hijo lo condenaron por poner un artefacto casero la noche anterior a un concierto de grupos de punk rock proetarras. Como no ocurrio nada, inicialmente se le impondria una condena por falta de un año y medio, pero la oportuna intervencion de Mena, que presiono a los jueces, elevo la condena a diez años. En fin, en los videos ellos mismos explican todos esos pormenores.



Grax.

Ahora entiendo más.


Los *SEÑORES ROYUELA*


*VAN A POR **TODO*


----------



## Peritta (19 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Fue miembro de la guardia de Franco. Al hijo lo condenaron por poner un artefacto casero la noche anterior a un concierto de grupos de punk rock proetarras. Como no ocurrio nada, inicialmente se le impondria una condena por falta de un año y medio, pero la oportuna intervencion de Mena, que presiono a los jueces, elevo la condena a diez años. En fin, en los videos ellos mismos explican todos esos pormenores.



La "Guardia de Franco" era un grupo de amigos que se pusieron ese nombre don Uritorco, como podían haberse puesto "La Peña de la Bota".
Si va a contestar procure estar bien informao. 
Y supongo que ya se habría muerto el General Bajito cuando el señor Alberto montó dicho grupo con unos amigos, o lo montarían unos amigos y le incluirían a él, que no sé. 

Y no,no estuvo 10 años don @Vil Gay Lefado sino que fueron 9. 3 por lo del petardo de Sants y otros 6 por escalabrar a otro subastero con un teléfono móvil. ¿O era al revés?. 

Lo cierto es que el fiscal le tenía inquina desde hacía décadas. La cosa debe provenir de los 70 u 80 o así. El señor Alberto sería en Barcelona más conocido que La Chelito (presume de haber cambiado la luz de 125 a 220 voltios, luego debió hacer dinero. Antaño la administración no era tan sacacuartos como ahora y los buenos electricistas y el trabajo bien hecho se pagaban) y el grupito éste, con ese nombre tan rimbombante, sacarían información de la CORRUPSOE aquella ¿no se acuerda?, ya sabe, cuentas bancarias y movimientos de dineros y tal, y la filtrarían a la prensa.

Hoy día lo que no hay es prensa que tenga el cuajo de publicar ná. 

Viven de las subvenciones y de las campañas de concienciación publicitaria oficiales, ya que les quitaron hasta los anuincios de putas y al Pedro Jota, tras la murga que dio con el 11-M, no le dejaron abrir pedriódico nuevo en 5 años, de modo que ahora está medio domesticao y tampoco dice nada. 

Omertá dice el mafioso.
Lo que digan los masones no sé,porque todo lo tienenen secreto.

Total que lo que indigna de estos funcionarios (no voy a usar la palabra justicia con ellos) de la judicatura no es que tergiversen las leyes para exonerar culpables, sino para cargar tintas sobre chivos expiatorios que mala culpa tienen de ná. 

Éso es lo que a mí más me cabrea señor. Cualquiera podemos ser la víctima de la trituradora de carne que es la administración.
_______
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (19 Dic 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Insisto en que ésto del Expediente Royuela es la punta de un iceberg, que le da de ostias a cualquier rompehielos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que la gente no entiende es que estamos en medio de un proceso de voladura controlada de España protagonizado por el propio régimen del 78. Solo así cobra sentido todo lo que está pasando.

¡Ojo, el régimen no es algo etereo!, algo inabarcable que viene a ser el pais o el sistema de gobierno. El régimen son PERSONAS, ¿cuantas?, ¿1000, 2000?, son las personas que se han hecho con el aparato del estado y han vendido el pais, naturalmente a cambio de dinero y beneficios de todo tipo. ¿A quién se lo han vendido?, eso daría para escribir un libro....


----------



## Peritta (19 Dic 2020)

El régimen del 78 saltó por los aires en los Idus de Marzo del 2004, haga el favor. En el R78 al menos había prensa.

Hoy, hace trece años cayó el R78

No, no digo que sean 26 millones como decía el militar chivatoacusica ése. Pero multiplique por cien o doscientos esos números, que lleva usté un par de órdenes de magnitud de error. 

Y no, no han vendido al país. A quien han vendido es a sí mismos y a sus subordinados a los masones ésos, a los que nuestros filonazis del foro confunden con los judíos.

________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (20 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El ultimo de hoy, subido hace una hora. Cortito, pero matón. El segundo video, del día diez de este mes, no recuerdo si ha salido por aqui, pero lo dejo para los que no hayan tenido ocasion de visualizarlo.
> 
> 
> 
> Entrevista con Santiago Royuela 10/12/2020 - Scabelum TV - Que Verdad y Justicia sean nuestro nuevo planeta



Las malas lenguas decían que arregló los problemas de la General Motors apretándoles las tuercas a los proveedores que fabricaban piezas y componentes.
Si a día de hoy éstas se fabrican en China, o en Vietnam a través de una sub-subcontrata, pues no sé.

Los de la General Motors habían comprado la Crysler (y a punto estuvieron de cancelar la marca) y la Opel y alguna más. Fue por aquellos años que hubo mucho movimiento en el sector del automóvil. Los de la Renault y la Peugeot no se fusionaron pero habían establecido una alianza para crear la marca Talbot que vivió unos años, y a la Rover se la andaba comiendo por las patas la BMW o no sé qué.
Yo escribo de memoria y ya sabe usté que la memoria es mu mala don Santiago.

Pero los de la prensa entonces nos vendían que teníamos a un paisano mu listo con gafas (y con éxito) en los EE.UU.
Sin embargo, y dados los vaivenes que sufrió el sector en aquellas fechas (también aparecieron los primeros coreanos vendiendo coches), yo me barrunto que el éxito del Superlopez fue más financiero-administrativo que técnico-ingenieril.

No sé si se llevaría patentes y secretos o solo planes de trabajo y protocolos que puede que él mismo creara. Lo cierto es que estuvo en medio de la vorágine cuando el sector se reestructuró, y puede que lo que conociera fueran otra clase de secretos.

Bueno, también teníamos al profesor Barbacid de bioquímico de éxito, que se vino para acá fichado por don Jose Luis Talante para manejar los dineros de la I+d+i ésa (o éso le dijeron y luego no) y se volvió para su laboratorio de los EE.UU. más cabreao que una mona. .

Ya me está escamando que no haya salido por la Tv a decir algo de la epidemia televisiva ésta que padecemos.

-¡Tonterías las justas coño!.

Todo un carácter don Mariano.

____________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (21 Dic 2020)

Por si interesa por su ligación con el Expediente Royuela,


*ACODAP ha presentado, definitivamente, una denuncia penal en el Juzgado Decano de Madrid contra el Presidente del Tribunal Supremo, Carlos Lesmes; esta es la copia de la denuncia*










ACODAP ha presentado, definitivamente, una denuncia penal en el Juzgado Decano de Madrid contra el Presidente del Tribunal Supremo, Carlos Lesmes; esta es la copia de la denuncia - El Diestro


----------



## Uritorco (21 Dic 2020)

El ultimo video de hoy, cortito, pero se agradece.


----------



## Monsieur George (22 Dic 2020)

Al hijo de Royuela se la ido hoy completamente la olla... 

Sale en un video buscando al padre de los hijos de su expareja para que más o menos le quiten la custodia de los hijos a la madre, publicando nombre y apellidos de una persona anónima. Flaco favor le hace a la causa, y se ha metido en un lío de mil pares de narices. Todo probablemente por despecho. ¡¡Qué mal rollo!!

¡¡Ni sé os ocurra colgar ese video en burbuja!!


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (23 Dic 2020)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Al hijo de Royuela se la ido hoy completamente la olla...
> 
> Sale en un video buscando al padre de los hijos de su expareja para que más o menos le quiten la custodia de los hijos a la madre, publicando nombre y apellidos de una persona anónima. Flaco favor le hace a la causa, y se ha metido en un lío de mil pares de narices. Todo probablemente por despecho. ¡¡Qué mal rollo!!
> 
> ¡¡Ni sé os ocurra colgar ese video en burbuja!!



Igual le dan pena los críos, que la loca no los atiende bien. El que no conozca alguna de ese estilo, es que no conoce a mucha gente. Ahora, si le viene bien o mal al tema del canal, pues ya no sé, bien seguramente no, pero eso precisamente me hace pensar que no está siguiendo una estrategia de interés, solo lo hace por responsabilidad personal.

Tampoco sé si un padre que no se entera por su cuenta de esas cosas se va a preocupar mucho aunque se enterara, aunque esté pasando la pensión, por ejemplo. Puede que sí, porque tenga más poder que un tercero para pedir la custodia o algo. Complicado, pero yo creo que más que por jorobar a la tía lo hará por los críos, tiene pinta de que el que ha cortado ha sido Santiago, así que no parece el amante despechado. A mí me parece más bien que en poco tiempo se ha dado cuenta de que es una tarada y lo que digo, le sabe mal que los críos tengan que tragar con eso a diario.


----------



## Peritta (23 Dic 2020)

¿Qué ha pasao, qué ha pasao?. ¿Se le ha ido otra vez la pinza?. ¿Ha metido un asunto personal en el canal?. 

Joer.

Si es su ex y nada tiene que ver con él, que lleve el tema a Asuntos Sociales o a las de Infancia Libre, si es que la cosa no va a ser peor dado cómo se las gastan los de Asuntos Sociales en Baleares (en otros sitios no sé), pero que no nos trolee ni nos desvíe el tiro coño. 
Espero que el señor Alberto le haya dado su pescozón correspondiente.

Éste me parece que es el pequeño de la casa y tiene muchas de las gilipolleces que tienen los hijos únicos. 
O éso me parece a mí.



Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> A ver cuándo sueltan el bombazo...
> Ya ha pasado un mes



A mí todo me parecen bombas señor. Una más entre muchas pues no se va a notar.
En cualquier caso llevan ya tiempo diciendo, desde casi el principio, hará un año, que le tienen echado el ojo a otro zulo de información y que de momento y como es lógico no pueden decir nada. 

Aunque también puede ser una añagaza para que el custodio o el propietario del zulo se delate y cometa algún error. Los espías tienen dos o tres caras y lo que dicen suele tener siete u ocho intenciones. 

Espero que haya más funcionarios cabales y formales y les vaya bien a los del departamento de transparencia, ya que la sección de filtraciones la han debido de cerrar. 


Bueno, ahora tengo que hacer. Luego lo mismo sigo con la historia del sargento Kim de la policía Benetérita coreana, en la que cualquier parecido con la realidad va a ser, según los de la fiscalía general de Catalunya, pura coincidencia.


Ahí es nada camarada.
_______________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (23 Dic 2020)

¿Pensáis que la promoción del Expediente Royuela en el canal de El Arconte es positiva o negativa a largo plazo?

Porque el nivel de memeces e incongruencias de ese canal es estratosférico (incluyendo extraterrestres, reptilianos y conversaciones privadas con presidentes de superpotencias)


----------



## Peritta (23 Dic 2020)

No sigo al Arconte éste pero estoy suscrito (no sé cómo se hace para des-suscribirse). Luego el número de suscripciones que tienen los youtuberes hay que dividirlo por un cierto orden de magnitud para calcular el grado que tienen de influencer.
Y luego echar ese concentrado entre los que no tienen internet, o no lo usan mas que para los videojuegos y el porno. Que son gratis

hasta que les dé por cobrar por mirar.

En cualquier caso la verdad es la verdad, la diga un sabio, la diga un magufo o la diga un cuñao. Para éso puede que sean más importantes los güevos que el cerebro don @Íñigo Montoya.
Total que sí. Es positivo, le ha dado a la cosa más bastante más difusión que todos nosotros juntos. Amos no joda. El Mena antes se carga a éste que a cualquiera de nosotros. Además el tipo parece estar bien informado y al día.

Sí, yo también dejé de seguirle cuando dejé de creer que esas maguferías las decía con sorna o que las usaba como metáfora o licencia literaria.
Ahora sigo al murciano cabreao ése y al Pio Moa que, como ha sido rojeras, vamos, que ha militado en la cosa, pues da mucha más información que cualquier cristiano viejo o facha detoalavida
Además la da así, con retranca gallega y sin maguferías raras ni superpoderes.



Unos programas más adelante habla de la conferencia de Hendaya y lee párrafos de la correspondencia francohitleriana por si quiere echarse unas risas. Ahí tiene un buen podcast de ésos, el OP que abrió un hilo el otro día pidiéndolo.

También hay una youtubera, que escribe de cuándo en cuando por aquí (lo que pasa es que se me van los nombres y no la puedo mencionar ni por el alias), que también le ha dado difusión al Expediente Royuela.
Es así con gafillas y malospelos, y hasta hace payasadas como si se dirigiera a un público infantil, cuando las cosas que dice no son ni de coña, para un público infantil. Pero se dispensa porque la cosa parece ser un deje del gremio.
En cualquier caso, y si me le lee, que sepa que no la voy a dejar pagar ni un café y le voy a dar dos besos en toa la frente.




Bueno, éste es de Septiembre y lo he abierto por azar. Luego el número de visualizaciones habrá que dividirlo entre los que lo hemos visto dos veces. Y perdonen por ponerles los pies en el suelo a los que se imaginan mesnadas y masas de gente bien informada.



He caído ahí por azar y lo que me ha llamado la atención del "caso Francisco de Andrés Martín Aparicio" -si es que alguna audiencia o comandancia se quiere dar por aludida- es la fecha del deceso: Abril del 2004, encargado por la PSOE (Partido Sospechoso del Once Eme), con muchas prisas y por ser pelma.

Joer, si se cargaron hasta al sabueso (sabuesa que era perra) que entró en la Kangoo y que no llegó viva al juicio, puede que para que a don Pftalato no le diera por hacer una pericial a ver si era capaz de oler -o no- los cachos de cartucho y los detonadores olvidados por ahí en una furgoneta blanca. Qué Paco todo joder.

Pobre Excalibur.

Y es que ésto de usar perros en lugar de chivos, expiatorios, no creo que les guste mucho a los dioses.
______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (25 Dic 2020)

Es evidente que faltan notas don @Choritino Pizpireto. Luego puede que el otro zulo al que le tienen echado el ojo sea también del mismo Mena mismamente, y que el García de la Serrana, o algún número de ésos a los que le escribe Ruiz estas notas, sepa dónde está exactamente pero no se puede acercar a destruirlo o a cambiarlo de sitio porque se delataría.
Zulo que contendrá las notas más sabrosas y más escabrosas que ahí faltan

o que no nos están sirviendo los Royuela.

Yo es que pienso que el Mena éste debe de ser un poquillo tuercebotas, pues pierde los papeles por ahí en el sitio más inopinado y me barrunto que habrá otro zulo además del descubierto en la clínika del doctor Morín.

Ya, ya me gustaría a mí echarles un vistazo a los zulos que tendrá don Baltasar y a los del Comisario Sin comisaría Villarejo. Seguro que sale hasta porno.

El contenido del zulo del comisario sin comisaría Villarejo lo acabarán publicando en el Salsa Rosa o en Pornohub. Y éso que el hombre decía que tenía dos cabinas teléfónicas dos, intervenidas en Siria.

Ya ves tú.



Al Sargento Kim no le gustaban los japoneses y mucho menos los de la Yakuza de Fukuoka, que se llevaban a las pibas de calle sin hacer el más mínimo esfuerzo.
Qué cabrones.

Sin embargo su interlocutor era esta vez un hombre entrado en años y no un jovenzuelo desafiante de mirada dura.

-No, nosotros lo hacemos. Tengo que responder de que el trabajo se hace bien y he de asegurarme. Solo quiero un equipo de limpieza y cobertura por si hay algún imprevisto. La vigilancia, el seguimiento y todo lo demás lo hace mi gente. Lo único que necesitamos es algo de cobertura y que sin llamar la atención os deshagáis de... del...
-Inquilino. -Terminó el sargento Kim con un viejo ideograma kanji la frase que aquél señor japones tan elegante y tan bien educado, y que hablaba un coreano fluido con un fuerte acento de Fukuoka, no acababa de rematar.
-Gracias. Se entiende que les pondríamos sobre aviso sobre el lugar, la fecha y la hora del suceso para que su equipo tenga tiempo para maniobrar y posicionarse.

Bueno, lo voy a dejar ahí por no distraer vuestra atención pues en la historieta del sargento Kim de la policía Benetérita coreana cualquier parecido con la realidad va a ser pura coincidencia y además por aquí -y éso que es un foro- parece que no os gusta leer.

Ea. Buenas noches.
Que duerman bien

si pueden.
_______
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Dic 2020)

Enlazo hilo

Corrupción: - El actor Alberto Trifol Verdú fue asesinado por orden del fiscal Mena [ Progresista CATALÁN afín a LA PESOE y LA MASONERÍA ]


----------



## Peritta (26 Dic 2020)

Pues muchas gracias don @Harrymorgan. No sabía que había otros hilos (vivos) donde se hablara del Expediente Royuela.
Acabo de sufrir otro colapso informático y la contraseña de la cuenta de correo que me hice cuando perdí la anterior cuenta de correo hace un par de semanas o tres, se la sabía el portatil que no yo (me la hice más cabreao que una mona y no la apunté). Y ahora el portatil _me se_ ha muerto.

Quijoputa.

Bueno, muerto no sé si está porque funciona en "modo seguro" pero yo de primeros auxilios microinformáticos no sé ná.
¿Puedo borrar o desinstalar el Java ése o se muere del todo si lo hago?. 

Total que puedo ver los youtube pero no puedo iniciar la sesión y echarle parrafada a don Santiago. Luego si le escribe por allí y le ha gustado un texto o un párrafo mío, puede apropiárselo -y mejorarlo- y publicárselo en los comentarios sin tener por qué mencionarme, que no me voy a ofender -todo lo contrario- ni le voy a reclamar derechos de autor.
Yo tengo más problemas técnicos que una aerolínea ucraniana.

Bueno, aquí van los dos últimos vídeos:





__________________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Liberal templado (26 Dic 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Las malas lenguas decían que arregló los problemas de la General Motors apretándoles las tuercas a los proveedores que fabricaban piezas y componentes.
> Si a día de hoy éstas se fabrican en China, o en Vietnam a través de una sub-subcontrata, pues no sé.
> 
> Los de la General Motors habían comprado la Crysler (y a punto estuvieron de cancelar la marca) y la Opel y alguna más. Fue por aquellos años que hubo mucho movimiento en el sector del automóvil. Los de la Renault y la Peugeot no se fusionaron pero habían establecido una alianza para crear la marca Talbot que vivió unos años, y a la Rover se la andaba comiendo por las patas la BMW o no sé qué.
> ...



Recuerdo que Super López que fue una revolución de personaje. Se metía en casa de los proveedores y les "arreglaba" la empresa. Automatizaba procesos, analizaba perfiles, cambiaba procedimientos administrativos y técnicos, imponía un margen máximo de beneficios. Algunos proveedores contentos y otros cabreados, como siempre, aunque me temo que habían más de los segundos. 

Este presunto asesinato me parece poco convincente. ¿Un camión? Precisa de una coordinación, de un saber hacer, de una finezza, ... que más bien en las películas. Obviando el tema de la poca efectividad, como pasó en este caso. 

Sigo escamado por la ausencia de fechas, especialmente en las notas de "Transcurridos 6 meses desde la desaparición de fulano de tal, ..." Si pones hace 6 meses bien debes tener una nota previa con la fecha ¿no? ¿Mantenían un registro aparte?

Por desgracia me estoy pasando poquito a poquito al lado escéptico. Veo mucha parte creíble, pruebas indubitadas (las gestiones de la magistrada), ... pero también lo veo compatible con hacer las notas tras las muertes. En muchos, muchos casos no hay ningún detalle más que los públicos.

Como he dicho otras veces me deja pasmado que durante años se escribieran las mismas notas sin ningún cambio de palabra, ni modificación de alguna expresión que con el tiempo evolucionan, ... Repito, si esto fuera un copy+paste en un Word, todo cuadra, pero a mano, no lo veo.

Por otro lado, ¿quién tiene la obsesión de hacer miles de notas con no sé cuántos tipos de letra distintos?

Tengo la sensación que la demanda será no admitida (o como se llame) en tiempo récord, cerrarán el canal de You Tube y se acabará todo. 

Hoy estoy un poco depre con el virus éste de las narices,


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (26 Dic 2020)

Pues a mí me pasa lo contrario @Liberal templado , cada día estoy más convencido


Liberal templado dijo:


> cerrarán el canal de You Tube



alguien debería guardar los vídeos antes de que eso pase


----------



## Peritta (26 Dic 2020)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Recuerdo que Super López que fue una revolución de personaje. Se metía en casa de los proveedores y les "arreglaba" la empresa. Automatizaba procesos, analizaba perfiles, cambiaba procedimientos administrativos y técnicos, imponía un margen máximo de beneficios. Algunos proveedores contentos y otros cabreados, como siempre, aunque me temo que habían más de los segundos.
> 
> Este presunto asesinato me parece poco convincente. ¿Un camión? Precisa de una coordinación, de un saber hacer, de una finezza, ... que más bien en las películas. Obviando el tema de la poca efectividad, como pasó en este caso.
> 
> ...



Al Superlopez no le llegaron a matar pero le dejaron en silla de ruedas, no sé si durante meses o años. ¿No se acuerda del caso Carromero en Cuba?. Al que sí mataron con un camión (y el chofer salió ileso) fue al padre del periodista Antonio Herrero, que era el fiscal general que investigaba el asesinato de Carrero Blanco.
Pero ésto es de otra conspiración bastante más antigua que el caso que nos ocupa.

En cualquier caso también hay un asesinado con un camión en el Expediente Royuela, lo que pasa es que ahora no me acuerdo en qué vídeo está, pero no está muy atrás.

Sí, a mí también me extrañó la ausencia de la fecha en las notas. Pero hoy día, y conociendo más al personaje, no solo no me extraña sino que me parecería raro que la tuvieran. Por el mismo precio podrían contener también la hora.
Espain es un país muy Paco (jerga de este foro), el Mena es un tuercebotas iracundo y las notas están escritas a toda prisa y probablemente dictadas por un arrebato momentáneo y no por una reflexión tranquila

que es como Dios manda que se dicten las sentencias de muerte.

En cualquier caso haga de abogado del diablo señor, yo también lo hago cuando algo no me cuadra y aún sigo sin poner la mano en el fuego. Pero es que quienes deberían hacerlo solo vienen a trolear y a matar o silenciar al mensajero, aunque solo consiguen embarrar un poquillo el campo

y reflotar esta burbujilla.

Si luego sus komisarios polítikos les dan de pescozones por no respetar la omertá y romper el manto de silencio que le ha caído a este asunto paencima, como le cayó otro al 11-M,

pues que se jodan.
______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (27 Dic 2020)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> ¿Pensáis que la promoción del Expediente Royuela en el canal de El Arconte es positiva o negativa a largo plazo?
> 
> Porque el nivel de memeces e incongruencias de ese canal es estratosférico (incluyendo extraterrestres, reptilianos y conversaciones privadas con presidentes de superpotencias)



Yo al principio también creía que el tema reptilianos y demás eran gilipolleces, hasta que vi canales muy buenos como el de los hermanos Barea y el de Exponiendo la Verdad, este último analiza películas y series de TV, también cuadros como por ejemplo de el Bosco, con mensajes subliminales y simbología y en todo lo que analiza de diferentes años se cumplen los mismos patrones.

Nuevo video relacionado con el Expediente Royuela, un directo de InMatrix : 



Interesante entrevista al coronel Pedro Baños : 


Pedro Baños: "Nos han narcotizado. Nos hemos vuelto pasivos ante los escándalos"


----------



## Debunker (27 Dic 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> La "Guardia de Franco" era un grupo de amigos que se pusieron ese nombre don Uritorco, como podían haberse puesto "La Peña de la Bota".
> Si va a contestar procure estar bien informao.
> Y supongo que ya se habría muerto el General Bajito cuando el señor Alberto montó dicho grupo con unos amigos, o lo montarían unos amigos y le incluirían a él, que no sé.
> 
> ...




Estás equivocado, Alberto Royuela fue más que pertenecer a la guardia de Franco, no se puede decir más, si tu crees que un electricista tiene los contactos y la información de Don Alberto, tu ni vives en este mundo, ni sabes como funciona.


----------



## Debunker (27 Dic 2020)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Pues a mí me pasa lo contrario @Liberal templado , cada día estoy más convencido
> 
> alguien debería guardar los vídeos antes de que eso pase



Mejor toda la documentación que existe en la web de los Royuelas que es de acojone


----------



## Peritta (27 Dic 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Estás equivocado, Alberto Royuela fue más que pertenecer a la guardia de Franco, no se puede decir más, si tu crees que un electricista tiene los contactos y la información de Don Alberto, tu ni vives en este mundo, ni sabes como funciona.



Señora descargue la escopeta que estamos en Navidad. 

La Guardia de Franco era una unidad oficial que incluía desde chóferes a cocineros y guardia de honores y desfiles. 

Si el señor Alberto hubiera pertenecido a dicho cuerpo oficial lo habría dicho en algún vídeo. Pero lo que dice en un vídeo viejo es que eran un grupo de amigos y que se pusieron ese nombre. 

Pero no diga lo que creo yo ni lo que sé yo, que no me conoce de nada, y cuente lo que cree usté, o lo que sabe del funcionamiento del mundo mamuasé, si es que tiene las cosas claras. Y si no, póngase en la cola de los reproches y pida la vez a alguna de mis cuñadas.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Peritta (27 Dic 2020)

Este es de ayer y no lo habéis subido cabrones.

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Debunker (27 Dic 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Señora descargue la escopeta que estamos en Navidad.
> 
> La Guardia de Franco era una unidad oficial que incluía desde chóferes a cocineros y guardia de honores y desfiles.
> 
> ...




Con todo lo que está pasando, tengo los nervios de punta, le pido disculpas.

Es que yo no creo que Alberto Royuela tenga nada que ver con la desaparecida guardia de Franco fuera esa guardia lo que fuera, detrás hay mucho más , Alberto Royuela tiene más información documentada que el mismo CNI y ya no hay más que explicar.


----------



## Debunker (27 Dic 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Este es de ayer y no lo habéis subido cabrones.
> 
> _______________
> FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza



Increíble esta trama que relata el vídeo, !que gentuza!


----------



## Debunker (27 Dic 2020)

Hoy un directo en youtube , inMatrix a las 22,30, sobre el expediente Royuela, parece que calienta motores para el bombazo anunciado y alguna pista dará


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (27 Dic 2020)

Se posterga el bombazo, parece ser.
Que se tomen su tiempo y que caiga quien tenga que caer


----------



## Uritorco (27 Dic 2020)

Ahora en directo con Alberto Royuela.


----------



## Peritta (27 Dic 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Hoy un directo en youtube , inMatrix a las 22,30, sobre el expediente Royuela, parece que calienta motores para el bombazo anunciado y alguna pista dará



Estoy viendo a la Inmatrix ésta on line. Y puede que el que yo la haya llamado Malospelos unas postas más atrás haya sido la razón por la que usté me haya mirado con el gesto torcido. Pero ya sabe que por aquí somos todos muy malhablaos aunque al pan le llamemos pan, al vino vino y a la que se ha peinao poco, o la odia su peluquera, pues malospelos.

Pero ello no quiere decir que me caiga mal ni mucho menos caramba. Es algo descriptivo o nominativo para evitar confusiones joer. A saber cómo me llamaríais a mí si me viérais.
Y ya dije que le pagaba los cafés si me la encontraba por la calle, porque los güevos con diéresis también le cuelgan a esta señora.

Bueno, voy a seguir viendo.

Lo malo es que no puedo comentarle nada ya que también he perdido la nueva cuenta de correo y no me puedo conectar a la Youtube ésta.


____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (27 Dic 2020)

Tienen que explicar bien lo de los topos.
Royuela padre escribió en la carta que está leyendo inmatrix ahora mesmo que Juan Abellán era un topo suyo.
No obstante, no interpreté eso en el vídeo de ayer de Royuela hijo


----------



## Uritorco (28 Dic 2020)

Por lo que ha insinuado Santi en el ultimo video, es probable que esta vez no se trate de cartas o manuscritos, sino de imágenes (???). De ahi la contundecia de la prueba, que el mismo no se cansa de remarcar, pues seria el jaque mate. ¿Que puede ser más escabroso que todo lo que conocenos hasta ahora? Pues, por lo que insunió la primera vez sobre este tema, hace dos meses, es probable que sean "imagenes" de contenido ritualisticosexual (???), "que pudieran rozar asuntos como lo de Alcasser" (Santi dixit). En fin, es mi humilde opinion. Os dejo el video de estas ultimas declaraciones, donde Santi habla precisamente de eso, exactamente a partir del minuto 9:54.


----------



## Debunker (28 Dic 2020)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Tienen que explicar bien lo de los topos.
> Royuela padre escribió en la carta que está leyendo inmatrix ahora mesmo que Juan Abellán era un topo suyo.
> No obstante, no interpreté eso en el vídeo de ayer de Royuela hijo



Juán Abellán , trabajaba para los Royuelas en el tema subastas y se movía en los Juzgados, D. Alberto Royuela descubrió que no era trigo limpio, le robaba y se aprovechaba de las infraestructuras de Royuela para hacer dinero, lo despidió y Juán Abellán comenzó a trabajar para Mena como topo de los Royuelas, era pagado con los fondos reservados de la fiscalía, hasta que se pasó y le sacó a Mena 10 millones de pesetas y Mena decretó su asesinato, según los papeles de Mena murió de un infarto cuando durmiendo en su casa, despertó con una pistola en la cabeza que le produjo el infarto y no hubo que disparar, contaron todo el culebrón ayer en inMatrix.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (28 Dic 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> , lo despidió y Juán Abellán comenzó a trabajar para Mena como topo de los Royuelas, era pagado con los fondos reservados de la fiscalía,



Sí, eso es lo que interpreté.
No obstante en la carta de AR a Mena, se afirma lo contrario


http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/CARTA-DE-ARF-A-MENA-2019.pdf

(Final de la página 4)


----------



## Peritta (28 Dic 2020)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Tienen que explicar bien lo de los topos.
> Royuela padre escribió en la carta que está leyendo inmatrix ahora mesmo que Juan Abellán era un topo suyo.
> No obstante, no interpreté eso en el vídeo de ayer de Royuela hijo



Inmatrix puede que no esté tan al día como nosotros.

Lo de los topos no lo pueden contar porque algunos aún estarán vivos, trabajando en la administración y espiando por ahí lo que puedan. Y me parece que es ahí, en la administración, ya que a ella le hemos dado las riendas de nuestro destino, donde se está dando esa lucha épica y eterna entre las fuerzas del bien y el mal de la que habla El Arconte.

El que nos estén dando una paliza dice mucho de nuestros funcionarios.

Lo de los topos es asunto viejo ya que el Abellán muere en el 2001, y me barrunto que antes de hacerlo para Mena ya husmearía y topearía algo por ahí para Royuela.


A finales de los 60, y en el pueblo ya bien entrados los 70, tocristo teníamos en casa uno o dos transformadores 125/220V. Luego el señor Alberto debió de hacer mucho dinero con la electricidad. ¿Un electricista dice usté doña @Debunker?. Un maestro de taller, que no es exactamente lo mismo caramba, viene a ser algo así como catedrátiko. Un jefe de electricistas vaya, y después empresario de éxito supongo.

Le tocó la ola y se subió en ella. La ocasión la pintan calva porque no se puede agarrar por los pelos.
Pero lo del espionaje y tal debe de venirle de cuando era jóven y falangista, y militaba en la cosa. Lo de saberse mover entre oficinas y negociados de la administración le debe de venir de cuando estaba de empresario de la electricidad y tendría que lidiar con ayuntamientos y diputaciones.

Antaño la administración era más pequeñita y, por lo que se ve, bastante más eficiente.

__________________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (28 Dic 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Inmatrix puede que no esté tan al día como nosotros.
> 
> Lo de los topos no lo pueden contar porque algunos aún estarán vivos, trabajando en la administración y espiando por ahí lo que puedan. Y me parece que es ahí, en la administración, ya que a ella le hemos dado las riendas de nuestro destino, donde se está dando esa lucha épica y eterna entre las fuerzas del bien y el mal de la que habla El Arconte.
> 
> ...




Yo tengo otra tesis, no se porque no os dais cuenta, la documentación que tienen los Royuelas no puede de ninguna forma venir de los juzgados porque nunca estuvo allí, si te paseas por la documentación es apabullante, es más yo creo que el único cuento de las Royuela es lo de que la documentación viene de la clínica de Morín, al margen de la mafia de Mena y sus 1.136 crímenes , hay de todo en la documentación, la ligazón del 11-M con ETA con información precisa y apabullante , las fortunas con número de cuentas y trasferencias de dinero a esa cuentas de FG pasando por Margarita Robles y un montón de políticos del PSOE , tienen de todo, cuentas y corrupción de los Tribunales de Justicia comenzando con el Tribunal Supremo

Mi tesis es que las carpetas que abría Mena para asesinar, se guardaban hasta 6 meses, o sea hasta que se entendía que la operación había sido un éxito y no había reclamaciones, después esas carpetas se destruían, esa era la orden, pero no se destruyeron sino que se escondieron en lugar seguro para cuando llegara el momento de sacarlas a la luz. 

Tanto en el ejército como en las fuerzas de seguridad y de inteligencia , hay gente muy cabreada con los sociolistos porque saben quienes son, y deben ser nostálgicos del Franquismo que es lo mismo que decir amadores de la ley y del orden o así entendían el franquismo, han recopilado a lo largo de años toda esa información, pero no podían dar la cara para hacerla pública porque estarían muertos además de su sujeción a la jerarquía de los mandos y saber que si denuncian no llegarán a nada. Debe ser un grupo de más o menos miembros, todos coordinados que, actúa como el CNI y en la sombra , son sus propias investigaciones apoyadas por documentación obtenida durante sus investigaciones porque sus cargos les daba acceso a registros en todas partes e investigación financiera y bancaria nacional e internacional.

El Royuela padre sería un agente de ese grupo que, por su parte investigaba aquello a lo que tenía acceso, siendo su área Mena. Alberto Royuela tiene una inteligencia poco común para hacer de espía y moverse en ese mundo , lo que demuestra que ha sido entrenado para ello. Mena sospechaba de él y de ahí la persecución que le hace (3 intentos de matarle y el astuto Royuela se libra) llegando incluso a pagar una fortuna a Juán Abellán para hacer de topo de los Royuelas, ¿ para que necesitaba un topo Mena en un tío que solo era subastero y por tanto todas sus operaciones conocidas de sobra en los juzgados? 

Naturalmente eso no te lo van a decir los Royuelas , sería un auto suicido para todo el grupo. Y la verdad no se porque hay que explicar todo esto cuando se adivina de lejos, no os dais cuenta de la importancia de la documentación , crímenes confesos de puño y letra , corrupción de la instituciones más sagradas como la Justicia y de todos los políticos significativos de la democracia , ni con 1.000 millones de € compras eso, entre otras cosas porque tendrías que saber de su existencia y quien es poseedor de toda esa información que aún en el caso d que quisiera hacer fortuna , sabe que ser poseedor de algo tan sensible es decreto de muerte


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (28 Dic 2020)

Quizá estoy un poco conspiranoico, pero ... No le habrán dado un toque a la amable señora de anárquica cabellera?


@Debunker no me cuadra tu teoría. Pero es interesante y quizá no vas muy desencaminado.
Lo que está claro es que los Royuela hay algo que no nos pueden/ quieren contar. Al menos por ahora.


----------



## Peritta (29 Dic 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo tengo otra tesis, no se porque no os dais cuenta, la documentación que tienen los Royuelas no puede de ninguna forma venir de los juzgados porque nunca estuvo allí...



Pues los expedientes de la Operación Chumi y algunos más que escamoteo el Mena de los archivos y no devolvió, sí que provienen de los juzgados caramba. Se los encontraron en el zulo de la clínika del doktor Morín. (lo de la k es porque le da un aire más alternativo, o para pronunciarlo con retintín)

El lío es que la cosa no nos la cuentan con continuidad cronológica sino a lo Pulp Fiction.

No han querido mezclar lo de Mena con lo que deben de tener del 11-M, fruto de años de espionaje. Y creo que también sale este asunto en los papeles de Mena capturados en el zulo de la clínica. Lo dijo don Santiago en un vídeo viejo.
Y es que puede que Mena husmeara también en el 11-M, aunque solo fuera por tener agarrado a alguien por los vagones.

Y éso como poco.

Ya me extrañaba a mí que en este Bendito País de Porteras hubiera pasado desapercibido el 11-M sin que ninguno de nuestros probos funcionarios intentara enterarse de todo con pelos y señales. 

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (29 Dic 2020)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Quizá estoy un poco conspiranoico, pero ... No le habrán dado un toque a la amable señora de anárquica cabellera?
> 
> 
> @Debunker no me cuadra tu teoría. Pero es interesante y quizá no vas muy desencaminado.
> Lo que está claro es que los Royuela hay algo que no nos pueden/ quieren contar. Al menos por ahora.



Vale que el grueso de la documentación que, hasta el momento han denunciado los Royuelas es, sobre Mena porque para los Royuelas es lo principal ya que tienen un hijo, un hermano asesinado y S. Royuela se chupó 10 años en la cárcel, pongamos que es cierto que esa documentación proviene de la clínica Morín y pasamos de puntilla sobre lo que se ha discutido mucho en foros y que no entendemos, esto es, como dossiers tan incriminatorios en crímenes mafiosos se guardaban en esa clínica, ¿para qué guardarlos? y encima los empleados de la clínica sabían de un despacho u oficina en la clínica de Morín cuyos secuaces entrarían y saldrían de la clínica para depositar dossier o sacarlos, archivarlos etc. Eso no es propio de ningún delincuente y menos de un grupo mafioso , no tiene lógica y lo menos lógico es que esa documentación no se destruyera. Pero vale, admitamos que fue así.

Pero es que, los Royuelas tienen documentación de decenas de cosas que nada tienen que ver con Mena, se parece a los archivos que pudieran tener el CNI u otros servicios de inteligencia de otros países, es documentación que apunta a todos y cada uno de los dirigentes más importantes de la PSOE desde FG hasta ZP y los equipos de ambos , se reflejan las cuentas y transacciones de todos ellos con enormes fortunas que no bajan de los 50 millones de €, dossiers así desestabiliza un país hasta su aniquilación, la ETA, el 11-M con pagos documentados de ETA a los que se comieron el marrón del atentado, hay mucho más que llama la atención pero lo dejo ahí que, da pereza escribir tanto y releerse la documentación para refrescar la memoria que, en mi caso es muy débil.

Si Royuela era un simple subastero que se paseaba por los juzgados de Barcelona para llevar a cabo su negocio, como decenas de subasteros más, a que viene esa enorme enemistad y lucha entre Mena y los Royuelas?, Mena era fiscal y no Juez adjudicatorio en subastas, por qué se espían uno al otro? por que llega Mena a asesinar a un Royuela y hacerle la guerra de todas formas posibles a los Royuelas? Por las subastas seguro que no. Un subastero es un subastero , precisamente un gremio que va a lo suyo y no se mete en jaleos que puedan perjudicar su negocio, el gremio más pasota, al que la corrupción le importa una mierda. No cuadra.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (29 Dic 2020)

A mí se me hace difícil pensar que hay un servicio de inteligencia opositor del que Royuela forme parte.
Considero más factible que simplemente Royuela es un tío con el suficiente dinero, inteligencia, contactos -camaradas de su época falangista que ahora son altos funcionarios y le han ayudado, además de funcionarios anónimos que sin tener amistad con Royuela le han echado una mano- y valentía como para vengarse de esta banda de bandarras. En su lucha contra Mena, ha descubierto mucha mierda del régimen, incluso cosas que no tienen que ver con Mena.
Y yo me lo creo, porque la realidad supera a la ficción. De haber una organización paralela, Royuela sería el líder.



Debunker dijo:


> por que llega Mena a asesinar a un Royuela



El asesino fue uno de sus policías corruptos, pero no queda claro si fue Mena el que hizo el encargo. Lo que sí está claro es que Mena ayudó a tapar el delito.


----------



## Debunker (29 Dic 2020)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> A mí se me hace difícil pensar que hay un servicio de inteligencia opositor del que Royuela forme parte.
> Considero más factible que simplemente Royuela es un tío con el suficiente dinero, inteligencia, contactos -camaradas de su época falangista que ahora son altos funcionarios y le han ayudado, además de funcionarios anónimos que sin tener amistad con Royuela le han echado una mano- y valentía como para vengarse de esta banda de bandarras. En su lucha contra Mena, ha descubierto mucha mierda del régimen, incluso cosas que no tienen que ver con Mena.
> Y yo me lo creo, porque la realidad supera a la ficción. De haber una organización paralela, Royuela sería el líder.
> 
> ...




En el último vídeo de inMatrix cuanta la historia de la lucha entre Mena y los Royuelas y es lucha a muerte.

Lo que tu dices es,exactamente lo que pienso yo, yo no digo que haya un CNI paralelo, sino que hay funcionarios tanto de inteligencia como de la justicia y fuerzas de seguridad que, han preservado dossiers a la espera del momento oportuno y la persona ideal para difundirlos y Royuela padre tenía contactos e información sobre esos funcionarios , entre todos forman una fuerza común y posiblemente sean más gente de la derecha tradicional los que tienen interés en difundir la mierda que atesoran porque todo es mierda de sociolistos que, además cualquier persona decente debería difundir porque es increíble la mierda exorbitante que hay en las denuncias.


----------



## Peritta (29 Dic 2020)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> A mí se me hace difícil pensar que hay un servicio de inteligencia opositor del que Royuela forme parte.
> Considero más factible que simplemente Royuela es un tío con el suficiente dinero, inteligencia, contactos -camaradas de su época falangista que ahora son altos funcionarios y le han ayudado, además de funcionarios anónimos que sin tener amistad con Royuela le han echado una mano- y valentía como para vengarse de esta banda de bandarras. En su lucha contra Mena, ha descubierto mucha mierda del régimen, incluso cosas que no tienen que ver con Mena.
> Y yo me lo creo, porque la realidad supera a la ficción. De haber una organización paralela, Royuela sería el líder.
> 
> ...



No, en la muerte del hijo del señor Alberto no tuvo nada que ver el Mena, que lo dice don Santiago en varios vídeos. En su encubrimiento puede que sí.
Es más, puede que quien le diera matarile al hermano de don Santiago no fuera uno de sus policías corruptos sino otro policía de corrupción autónoma e independiente, o de otras redes y maffias administrativas, y solo tuviera que ver con la banda de sicarios del Mena así como de refilón o subcontratao por obra y servicio.

De hecho el Ruiz deja vivo a uno de los novios de la hija a condición de que desaparezca (yo es que me he visto casi todos los vídeos).

No, no creo que haya un servicio de inteligencia "opositor" del que el señor Alberto haya formado parte. Lo que pasa es que en ese gremio tocristo juega a dos o tres bajajas y sirve a siete u ocho banderas. Supongo que será un deje del oficio y la lealtad la tendrán troceada y cambiante.

Y más con la de gilipolleces que hace la "superioridad" y que deben de estar viendo día sí y día también. Jua, jua, jua por no llorar.







Ya le digo, quieren poner a los criptógrafos y a los tíos listos con gafas que te resuelven el Damero Maldito de La Codorniz en diez minutos, a leerse las gilipolleces que se dicen en las redes sociales. Jua, jua, jua otra vez, pobre gente.



Puede que algún camarada del señor Alberto haya pasado desapercibido y llegara a ser alto funcionario aunque lo dudo pues le juro que para 1982 o 1984 cambiaron hasta la señora de la limpieza y el bedel de la puerta. Vaya que no quedó una sola cabeza pensante de aquella pequeña y eficaz administración franquista detoalavida. Fueron desplazados.
Luego si el señor Alberto tiene algún "camarada" (aunque el señor Alberto tampoco hizo la guerra) en el alto funcionariado, lo más probable es que se hubiera adherido después a la camaradería ésa.

Hoy día no hay ni prensa ni jueces con cojones para airear estas cosas, como para írselas filtrando si los de "transparencia" no aparecen ni se les espera.
La verdad tiene las alas muy grandes pero si no hay aire no puede volar y la mentira campea aunque tenga las patas mu cortas.

Otra cosa que se os ha olvidado mencionar es que el señor Alberto tiene dos hermanos mayores, separados durante la guerra y que hicieron vida y carrera en la Unión Soviética y uno de ellos creo que perteneció a la inteligencia militar de aquél país.

@Debunker, @Íñigo Montoya 
______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (29 Dic 2020)

Vale, cada uno tiene su opinión, el caso que este debate no nos lleva a ninguna parte, da lo mismo como consiguiera la información Royuela , el caso es que la tiene y para mí es verídica total y eso es lo que cuenta, yo considero que esa información no la consigue un simple subastero por muchos contactos que tenga en los juzgados de subastas, que Royuela ha actuado con mucha inteligencia y ha sabido salvar su culo, pero son cuestiones menores


----------



## Debunker (29 Dic 2020)

Por cierto, de paso que discutimos le damos un up al hilo que está muy muerto


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (29 Dic 2020)

Ahora solo nos queda esperar a ver si los Royuela tienen algo más o van de farol.
Sí, tienen la verdad y bastantes pruebas documentales, pero está todo tan corrompido que hasta que no le den una colleja al niño éste no confesará que rompió el jarrón jugando al fútbol en el salón.

Por cierto @Peritta , la foto del barquito no la entiendo. Soy jovenzuelo y despistado, explíquela por favor.



Debunker dijo:


> da lo mismo como consiguiera la información Royuela , el caso es que la tiene y para mí es verídica total



de acuerdo, hay consenso en eso (consenso entre los 4 gatos que seguimos el expediente)



Debunker dijo:


> Por cierto, de paso que discutimos le damos un up al hilo que está muy muerto



Es increíble que un atentado en Armenia o un terremoto en Bisafra tienen más repercusión que el expediente, tanto dentro como fuera del foro.


----------



## Peritta (29 Dic 2020)

Debunker dijo:


> Por cierto, de paso que discutimos le damos un up al hilo que está muy muerto



Para ésto haga el favor de esperar cuarenta minutos o un par de horas y no un minuto caramba.
Es que sin querer tergiversa el cociente (nº de postas/nº de visitas) y no vamos a saber ni cuánta gente anda pendiente de este tema.
Haga el favor pues, para la próxima, de editar la posta anterior y no abrir posta nueva si se le ha quedado algún renglón en el tintero caramba.

En cualquier caso por aquí somos cuatro gatos mal contaos y calculo que de las 500 u 800 personas que pueblan, con alguna frecuencia, este triste foro, mal a penas solo 200 seguimos este tema.
Y éso es lo que dicta la cuentalavieja, que yo alguna vez me asomo de más, a mirar alguna zanquiúse o algo que satisfaga mi ego o mi sobérbia y también tergiverso ese número. Y como supongo que a ustedes les pasará lo mismo, lo de las 200 personas también lo voy a poner en duda. Miau.
De modo que si somos 50 ya me daba yo con un canto en los dientes.
Uno de ellos será el becario de la embajada marroquí -saludos Abdul- otro será el becario de los 20 centimillos de la PSOE, un cuñao que trabaja por horas para la CNI mirando qué acciones compra la Koplovich ésa, más que atendiendo las cosas que decimos por aquí.
Y fijo que alguno de la Newtrall también se asoma si la película de miedo que echan por la tele no le da mucho susto.

Total que si sigue usté descontando, lo de los cuatro gatos puede que sea más matemático que eufemístico.

Jesús qué cruz.

Éso sí. Si lo miramos desde el lado positivo, vamos a poder decir lo que nos dé la gana (el @Voodoo no, a menos que venga con otra multinike), que nadie nos va a venir a dar con el piolet ni a partirnos las piernas, que un espeso manto de silencio, como el que le cayó paencima al 11-M, nos envuelve.

¿Qué podemos pues hacer por ahí fuera si somos incapaces de atraer la atención de este foro de descreídos y malhablados hacia aquí?.



Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Ahora solo nos queda esperar a ver si los Royuela tienen algo más o van de farol.
> Sí, tienen la verdad y bastantes pruebas documentales, pero está todo tan corrompido que hasta que no le den una colleja al niño éste no confesará que rompió el jarrón jugando al fútbol en el salón.
> 
> Por cierto @Peritta , la foto del barquito no la entiendo. Soy jovenzuelo y despistado, explíquela por favor.
> ...



Los jóvenes lo que no tienen es memoria.

Divino tesoro -decía el gilipollas del clásico.

Y usté dispense la expresión pero ya sabe que en este foro somos muy malhablaos.

Bueno, semos.

El careto que falta, ya que el del guardaespaldas ("agente en comisión de servicio" se debe de decir en el lenguaje administrativo o administrativés don Andrés) de la derecha sale dos veces photochopeado, es el del anterior Director General de la CNI monamí, antes de que nombraran al General Sanz Roldán que nos dijo, a poco de ocupar el cargo que éste hombre dejara vacante por cese o destitución o algo (que no sé, todo lo hicieron en el congreso y a puerta cerrada, joer, qué Paco todo) que tuviéramos cuidiao con lo que decimos por teléfono para que a nadie le entren paranoyas... y puede que con razón.



Alberto Saiz se llamaba y le puso el detector de mentiras a nuestros Anacletos, como si fueran unas folclóricas o un invento del Profesor Bacterio, jua, jua, jua que casi me desnuco, para averiguar quién filtró esa foto a la prensa.
Le colocó el Pape Bono ahí, cuando estuvo de Ministro de Defensa, supongo que saltándose un escalofón mu largo-largúismo pasando por delante de gente mu lista-listísma, sacándolo de la dirección de un parque nacional o natural de ésos, donde las aves y los peces pueden estar a refugio

salvo del director del parque, claro.

Pues ése fue el que estuvo de Director General de la CNI cuando hubo la investigación -ésa que se hace en frío y a toro pasao- por el atentado del 11-M. .

Una de espías

________________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Manufacturer (29 Dic 2020)

Os voy a poner un vídeo explicativo de porqué no se va a investigar el expediente Royuela.



Este vídeo vale para responder muchas preguntas y la explicación vale sea del color que sea el gobierno.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (29 Dic 2020)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Os voy a poner un vídeo explicativo de porqué no se va a investigar el expediente Royuela.
> 
> 
> 
> Este vídeo vale para responder muchas preguntas y la explicación vale sea del color que sea el gobierno.



Que el gobierno, la fiscalía y los magistrados pueden entorpecer los esfuerzos de Royuela, está claro. Lo llevan haciéndolo mucho tiempo, pero... podrán hacerlo si los Royuela publican algo incontestable?
Es como en Alcácer, si hubieran publicado la famosa cinta snuff no se hubiesen salido con la suya.


----------



## Manufacturer (29 Dic 2020)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Que el gobierno, la fiscalía y los magistrados pueden entorpecer los esfuerzos de Royuela, está claro. Lo llevan haciéndolo mucho tiempo, pero... podrán hacerlo si los Royuela publican algo incontestable?
> Es como en Alcácer, si hubieran publicado la famosa cinta snuff no se hubiesen salido con la suya.



Te pondré otro vídeo tutorial explicando cómo funciona la separación de poderes en España.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (29 Dic 2020)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Te pondré otro vídeo tutorial explicando cómo funciona la separación de poderes en España.



Sí, señor, lo sé.
Pero en España no solo ejerce de acusación el ministerio fiscal, también puede haber acusación particular.

Y, reitero, pueden taparlo con pruebas documentales, pero no podrán si las pruebas son incontestables. Recuerda el caso de la presidenta de Madrid, choriceando en un Eroski


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (29 Dic 2020)

Entonces que los denuncien por falsedad documental... ¿Por qué no lo hacen?
Ahora mismo es nuestra única esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (30 Dic 2020)

Desde luego que el Expediente podria poner en jaque mate al regimen masón actual, de ahi que hayan intentando hasta en cinco ocasiones llevarse al otro barrio al señor Alberto Royuela, acciones que, afortunadamente, no les fueron favorables. Vamos a esperar a que suelten en breve la tan cacareada "bomba" y despues podremos divagar con mas exactud el camino y los derroteros que podria llevar todo esto, aunque soy bastante pesimista. El sistema hará todo lo posible para paralizarlo de todas las maneras posibles. Y eso que no han abierto aun el segundo zulo que los Royuela dicen tener localizado en Zaragoza, pero al que no tienen acceso. ¿Que mas barbaridades nos podriamos encontrar ahí?


----------



## Uritorco (30 Dic 2020)

Lo del caso Bar España es otro hecho luctuoso que habria que actualizar y no permitir que cayese en el olvido. Solo con ver la pinta demoniaca del Fabra ya se imagina uno lo peor. El rostro es el fiel reflejo del alma.


----------



## Debunker (30 Dic 2020)

ültimo vídeo , ya hay dos vídeos desde que anunciaron el bombazo, que comienzan con imágenes de ZP, me pregunto si el bombazo tendrá que ver con ZP:



Por otro lado, me preocupa el silencio del canal inMatrix , no soy de ver youtubers , pero comencé a entrar en ese canal a partir de esa youtuber (no se su nombre) se registró en Burbuja y comentó en este hilo, y ese silencio no es propio de ella .

Además ocurre cuando esta señora hace una campaña intensa, como calentando motores, para el gran bombazo que lo anuncia en los últimos vídeos y programa una serie de vídeos en directo que, finalmente se han quedado en 2 vídeos. 


Desde que colgó el vídeo con "se suspende el directo de hoy por causas personales" hace ya dos días, no se ha vuelto a saber de ella, ni una simple nota y eso no es su estilo y además cuando los que la siguen o seguimos han mostrado su preocupación en cientos de mensajes por si le hubiera ocurrido algo. 



Me imagino que de haber pasado algo, los Royuelas lo sabrían, pero nadie dice nada, es silencio sepulcral 

¿sabéis algo ?


----------



## Peritta (30 Dic 2020)

Pues muchas gracias por actualizar el hilo y por pubicar el vídeo doña @Debunker . Ando ahora en medio de un colapso informático y con el ordenador viejo (de ésta me vuelvo al windows 3.1) estoy siguiendo al Pío Moa, que como ha sido rojeras y ha militado en la cosa, da más información de los manejos y las mañas de toaéstagente que cualquier cristiano viejo o facha de toalavida.

Total que no puedo escribir en el Youtube de don Santiago para puntualizar algún asunto o para llevarle la contraria. Para darle ánimos y felicitaciones no, que todos somos vulnerables al halago. Aunque no pueda decir que alguna vez no lo haya hecho.

Total que si le publica estas apreciaciones, que son solo elucubraciones desde un teclado y una mesa camilla, en los comentarios de ese vídeo en su canal, es probable que las lea. Yo, de momento, no puedo hacerlo.

*Don Santiago, es evidente que ahí faltan las notas de vuelta del sargento Kim, digo Ruiz. Que es de la Policía Benemérita Española, aunque ésta no se haya dado por aludida.*

*Putos funcionarios.

-Usté no sabe la historia del teniente Campillo -dice la pikoloCharo bajita con toa la razón del mundo.

Y lo dice la pikoloCharo porque los mañacopikolos no tienen güevos.

-Sí, pero no tan gordos -dice el mañacopikolo de las mancuernas.

Bueno, entenderá que estos dialoguillos es jerga del foro de malhablaos donde a veces escribo.

Sí, el que falten las notas de vuelta del Ruiz se explica porque el Mena debe de ser un truercebotas irancundo que funcionaba a base de impulsos y que guardaba unas notas aquí, otras las perdía por allá y se llevaba expedientes de los archivos y no los devolvía, pero estaría bien que nos dijera si estas notas han salido del zulo de la clínica del doctor Morín o han sido capturadas al descuido o rebañadas de una papelera.
Que no son pruebas periciales (a parte de la caligrafía y las huellas dactilares) lo que usté tiene -y sus 80.000 euracos le costaron a su padre- sino pruebas administrativas. Tire, tire de ese hilo.

A mí me parece que se los carga porque se jubila. A Ruiz le dice que le están tocando las pelotas, pero para mí que se los carga, no para dejar rastro sino para no dejar ni el recuerdo.

Supongo que ya habría otras cámaras y otros almacenes ("guarderías" en lenguaje de gremio) y entregaría los trastos de matar al siguiente en el escalafón sucesorio en ceremonia masónica ante pocos testigos, al revés que hacen los toreros con quien le dan la alternativa ante un respetable, porque habrá pagado su entrada, público.

No, los masones y esa gente no pinta nada por Aquí: en este Bendito País de Porteras.*

*A mucha honra oiga.*






Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Sí, señor, lo sé.
> Pero en España no solo ejerce de acusación el ministerio fiscal, también puede haber acusación particular.



¿Éso es actual?. A ver si va a tener los datos obsoletos.

Es que ahora parece que quieren quitar los jueces de instrucción, incluso los que entraron por el 4º turno, y que la instrucción la realice un fiscal. No se si lo habrán llevado a cabo, pero en este foro la gente ha hecho como quien oye llover en lugar de poner el grito en el cielo. Y los jueces callaos como pu

ertas.

Si hasta ni llamaron al Preparao a que fuera por allí a decir unas palabritas cuando la inauguración del año judicial o no sé qué francachela hace un par de meses o así. La memoria, que es mu mala.

Es que me acuerdo del Caso Sánchez Manzano (la desaparición de muestras -que no eran pocas- y las pertenencias de los muertos mataos, que no accidentaos, del 11-M) que como ya se presentó de acusación particular un partido de extrema derecha de ésas, no me diga si fue España 2000 o Democracia Nacional o alguno de ésos, y ya nadie más pudo presentarse como acusación particular.

Ya ve usté cómo eran las cosas.

Ahora, pues no sé si habrá desaparecido esa figura jurídica.
Ya sabe que Gallardón hizo reformas y salía muy caro apelar y otras cosas que ni me quise enterar.

Yo no pongo la mano en el fuego porque yo soy vejete y cuando era joven las pruebas caligráficas no se admitían como pruebas judiciales. Luego no puedo afirmar que no tienen a un punto filipino, muy hábil con la caligrafía canji y que da el pego con la caligrafía de Mena, que les está escribiendo notas según se lo indique el señor Alberto o don Santiago para tenernos aquí pendientes de la Youtube ésa.

Vamos, que lo veo posible.

Pero es que un padre y un hijo, con una fotocopiadora y dos escáneres en blanco y negro, un cuñao de la edad del señor Alberto y dos amigos del colegio de don Santiago -muy Paco todo, como todo en este país- lo veo aún más plausible ¿qué quiere que le diga?.

______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (30 Dic 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Ahora, pues no sé si habrá desaparecido esa figura jurídica.
> Ya sabe que Gallardón hizo reformas y salía muy caro apelar y otras cosas que ni me quise enterar.
> 
> Yo no pongo la mano en el fuego porque yo soy vejete y cuando era joven las pruebas caligráficas no se admitían como pruebas judiciales. *Luego no puedo afirmar que no tienen a un punto filipino, muy hábil con la caligrafía canji y que da el pego con la caligrafía de Mena, que les está escribiendo notas según se lo indique el señor Alberto o don Santiago para tenernos aquí pendientes de la Youtube ésa.*
> ...



Yo no le entiendo a Vd, si las pruebas caligráficas no tienen valor, tampoco tiene valor una firma que es mucho menos que un texto y con una firma desde que el hombre inventó la escritura se han hecho todas las transacciones de propiedad o económicas del mundo mundial, se han firmado acuerdos internacionales, constituciones etc, etc. 

A vd. se la va la olla, mejor deje de escribir estupideces que me enerva, y si parece que le insulto, en esta ocasión no le pediré disculpas, simple y llanamente va al ignore. Ciao for ever


----------



## Peritta (30 Dic 2020)

¿Qué ha pasao doña @Debunker?. ¿Ha borrado la posta con el vídeo?. 

Pues ya lo publico yo si le da grima, no se preocupe:



________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (30 Dic 2020)

El ultimo de hoy, sobre el masonazo y trilateralista Ferret Salat, primo del industrial leridano Salat Gusils, uno de los dirigentes de la masomeria española.







Quien le iba a decir al primero que se lo acabarian cargando los suyos.


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El ultimo de hoy, sobre el masonazo y trilateralista Ferret Salat, primo del industrial leridano Salat Gusils, uno de los dirigentes de la masomeria española.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 528480
> 
> ...



No digo que me alegro que lo liquidasen los suyos porque creo que es delito...


----------



## Cesar1992 (30 Dic 2020)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> alguien puede dar datos de los denunciantes?
> 
> ¿era subastero?
> 
> ¿cómo accedio a los datos, etc?




Alberto Royuela Fernández, de 81 años (nació en 1938), padre de seis hijos, maestro industrial electricista que ha trabajado fundamentalmente en su empresa de electricidad (tenía 180 empleados) y como “subastero”, es decir, experto en pujas en las subastas judiciales. De madre y familia vasca pero que siempre ha vivido en Barcelona. Su madre murió, abandonada por su marido, cuando él tenía cuatro años y su padre, cuando tenía cinco. Tuvo tres hermanos, evacuados con seis y siete años a la URSS durante la guerra, a los queconoció con 25 años y que a la vuelta se afiliaron al PSUC (Partido Socialista Unificado de Cataluña, de ideología comunista). Uno de ellos había llegado a ser Teniente Coronel del Ejército Rojo.

Alberto se ha definido a sí mismo en muchas ocasiones como falangista “joseantoniano y nacional sindicalista”, añadiendo que perteneció a los Servicios de Información del Régimen anterior (“asuntos internos” del Movimiento); escribió un libro titulado Diccionario de la Ultraderecha (Dopesa, 1977) y era admirador de Blas Piñar. En 1971, cuando era Consejero Local del Movimiento por Barcelona, interpuso una denuncia contra el Opus Dei por actos contra el Movimiento Nacional. En 1976, siendo por entonces secretario general de la falangista Hermandad Nacional de la Guardia de Franco, fue detenido por motivos políticos arbitrarios; al año siguiente prácticamente desapareció la Hermandad por trabas administrativas y persecución policial


----------



## h2o ras (30 Dic 2020)

.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (30 Dic 2020)

Cesar1992 dijo:


> Tuvo tres hermanos, evacuados con seis y siete años a la URSS durante la guerra, a los queconoció con 25 años y que a la vuelta se afiliaron al *PSUC (Partido Socialista Unificado de Cataluña*, de ideología comunista). Uno de ellos había llegado a ser Teniente Coronel del Ejército Rojo.



PSUC... Como Mena. ¿Simple casualidad?


----------



## Cesar1992 (30 Dic 2020)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> PSUC... Como Mena. ¿Simple casualidad?



Ya no creo en las casualidades, me refiero con estos temas.


----------



## Peritta (31 Dic 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> No digo que me alegro que lo liquidasen los suyos porque creo que es delito...



Pues no conocía al Carlos Ferrer Salat éste. Yo he despertado, ya con cierta edad, a raiz del 11-M señor. Ahí fue cuando definitivamente dejé de creer en el Ratoncito Pérez y en hadas madrinas.
Sí, me suena el nombre, de cuando "la Transición" o así, que empezaron a llamarla "Democracia" cuando la PSOE ganó aquellas elecciones del 82, cuando El Mundial de fúrbol-soccer, que fue toda una desilusión, y con el tiempo empezó a conocérseles por CORRUPSOE

que también fue otra desilusión, pero más gorda.

Hoy día todo éso lo engloban los jóvenes en un eufemismo llamado "R78".

Vaya, que yo que andaba a otras cosas y la política se me importaba un pedo, pero me suena el nombre del tipo y me escama que no lo hayan sacado antes, ya que era tan conocido como el Gutierrez Mellado.

Raro, raro, raro... -digo yo haciendo de abogado del diablo.
Ese nombre es tan conocido como el del periodista ahogado en Marbella -joder. se me van los nombres- Antonio Herrero.
Toma foto coño, ya que he tenido que ir a buscar el nombre al Google:







¿Ves tú?, ya he perdido el hilo de lo que yo quería decir.

Pues éso, que me extraña que el nombre del Carlos Ferret Salat no haya salido antes que el de Terency Moix, que tuvo que verlo una usuaria.

¿Van abriendo carpetas así, al buen tun tun y les ha salido este nombre antes de ayer?.
No sé qué pensar, es muy Paco todo.
Y éso, la verdad y en Estepaís, le da un plus de credibilidad a la cosa. Jua, jua, jua.

¿Hay, además de aquél poretero de waterpolo, más gente famosa que salga en los papeles de Royuela (estoy haciendo de abogado del diablo, cosa que deberían hacer los trollers en lugar de venir a trollear), o todavía queda un disparate de información por trasnscribir?.

¿No hay nadie por allí que eche una mano y empiece a meter nombes, fechas y datos en un Excel de ésos?.

No sé, yo hubiera mencionado antes a este hombre que al presidente de la asociación de colegios católicos ésa, que le conocería menos gente.

Díganos usté don @CesareLombroso por que dice "tanta paz lleves como descanso dejas" en lugar de decir "que en paz descanse" refiriéndose al finado.
¿Sabe algo que los demás no sepamos?. Ilumínenos...


hasta donde pueda leer, claro.







h2o ras dijo:


> El plan de Trump para derrocar al Partido...



Tú tienes un pie en Ugadugu y el otro en el ignore. No vengas a embarrar el campo. Tio pelma.

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (31 Dic 2020)

¿Puede dejar el video al que hace referencia, por favor?


----------



## h2o ras (31 Dic 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Tú tienes un pie en Ugadugu y el otro en el ignore. No vengas a embarrar el campo. Tio pelma.
> 
> _______________
> FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.



Lo siento
este mensaje era para el otro hilo de Renko


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (31 Dic 2020)

Por mi parte los de vox se pueden ir olvidando de mi voto. En vez de purgar al masón y apoyar a los Royuela se hacen los suecos, pues yo también me haré el sueco el día de las elecciones.



El último vídeo, de ayer


----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 Dic 2020)

Vox es la misma mierda no nos engañemos, yo les he votado, pero son eso, un pañuelo de usar y tirar, lo hemos usado para que una parte del pueblo no esté callada nunca más por el que diran y porque me llamaran Franco.

Ese ha sido su uso, ya podemos tirarlos, son los mismos traidores que los demás y se está demostrando si tienen asesinos relacionados con el caso Royuela.

Llevo mucho desconectado del caso tengo que actualizarme, la verdad que si hicieran una serie vatiría todos los records de audiencia.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (31 Dic 2020)

¿Ya han infiltrado los masones a VOX?, esta gente no pierde el tiempo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (31 Dic 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Pues no conocía al Carlos Ferrer Salat éste. Yo he despertado, ya con cierta edad, a raiz del 11-M señor. Ahí fue cuando definitivamente dejé de creer en el Ratoncito Pérez y en hadas madrinas.
> Sí, me suena el nombre, de cuando "la Transición" o así, que empezaron a llamarla "Democracia" cuando la PSOE ganó aquellas elecciones del 82, cuando El Mundial de fúrbol-soccer, que fue toda una desilusión, y con el tiempo empezó a conocérseles por CORRUPSOE
> 
> que también fue otra desilusión, pero más gorda.
> ...




Yo no he puesto eso amigo, yo puse que no podia poner que me alegrase porque es delito.


----------



## Peritta (31 Dic 2020)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Yo no he puesto eso amigo, yo puse que no podia poner que me alegrase porque es delito.



¿Pero por qué puñetas iba uste a alegrarse o a escribir que se alegraba?. ¿Le levantó alguna chortina en su juventud?, ¿era un trepa masonazo?, ¿qué pecados le conoce al Ferrer Salat que no conozcamos los demás?. 
¿Era amigo del Campechano?. Mire que todos los amigos de don Juan Carlos han terminado mal. Bueno, ...no tanto como este hombre, claro.

Esa afirmación tendrá usté que documentarla o argumentarla señor. 
No sé quién es este tío, no sigo a los de VOX, no tengo Tv. Pero a la hora y 22 minutos la Inmatrix ésa no dice nada y a los 22 minutos tampoco. 
Dice que los de VOX no se mojan con el Expediente Royuela, pero éso ya lo sabíamos.

Como tampoco se mojan los de Democracia Nacional o el librero ése que vendía ejemplares del Main Kampf y al que le tienen tanta ojeriza.

Si señala a este hombre en concreto tiene que decirnos por qué y en dónde le ha visto o leído usté. Si no, voy a pensar que viene a embarrar el campo, a ensuciar el hilo y a malmeter su antipropaganda polítika y le meteré en el ignore sin más miramientos.


Te se ve el plumero Baldomero
___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (31 Dic 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Pero por qué puñetas iba uste a alegrarse o a escribir que se alegraba?. ¿Le levantó alguna chortina en su juventud?, ¿era un trepa masonazo?, ¿qué pecados le conoce al Ferrer Salat que no conozcamos los demás?.
> ¿Era amigo del Campechano?. Mire que todos los amigos de don Juan Carlos han terminado mal. Bueno, ...no tanto como este hombre, claro.
> 
> 
> ...




Ud no se alegra de que enemigos de Dios y España se vayan a tomar viento?

yo si.


----------



## Uritorco (31 Dic 2020)

Como no va a ser Vox mas de lo mismo si condena publicamente lo que todo el mundo. ¿Hay alguien que se salga de esa narrativa? La derecha es simplemente la tapadera de la izquierda para llevarnos al mismo punto. El turnismo se instaló en España desde la Restautacion. Fue todo una operacion masónica.

Vox condena públicamente el racismo, el nazismo y el "holocausto".


----------



## Uritorco (31 Dic 2020)

Ultimo video de hoy.


----------



## Sanctis (31 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> Como no va a ser Vox mas de lo mismo si condena publicamente lo que todo el mundo. ¿Hay alguien que se salga de esa narrativa? La derecha es simplemente la tapadera de la izquierda para llevarnos al mismo punto. El turnismo se instaló en España desde la Restautacion. Fue todo una operacion masónica.
> 
> Vox condena públicamente el racismo, el nazismo y el "holocausto".



El error es pensar que la derecha es hija de la izquierda.

No no. 

La izquierda es la hija de la derecha.


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Ene 2021)

¡Feliz 2021!

El 2020 os va a parecer un camino de rosas comparado con lo que nos han preparado...


----------



## Debunker (1 Ene 2021)

Yo tengo super claro que, voy a votar a Vox.

Alguno de vuestros comentarios sobre que Vox la misma mierda es, apoyado en que un tío de Vox está en el Expediente Royuela sencillamente me parece pura demagogia. 

Las redes de corrupción que nacieron tan pronto el PSOE se hizo del gobierno de España con FG , fueron de impresión , FG consiguió incluso corromper al canciller alemán Helmut Kohl y la empresa Siemmens, su corrupción iba desde abajo a arriba y lo impregnaba todo, la enorme corrupción del PSOE no ha evitado que la gente le vote una y otra vez.

Nos hicieron creer que la corrupción de PP era lo más grande del mundo pero los del PP son aficionados al lado del PSOE y simples discípulos de ellos. 

Tanto en el cielo como en la tierra, cuando algo se pudre la putrefacción se expande en todas las direcciones y lo lógico sobre todo en un partido nuevo que no controla a sus afiliados porque es imposible es que, alguién le salga rana, a Vox le saldrá rana más de uno y lo que hay que exigir a Vox es que, obre en consecuencia.

Si al PSOE le hemos votado tanto sabiendo de su corrupción, ¿por qué no probar con Vox cuatro años y ver que ocurre? Yo no veo otra alternativa y cualquier otro partido que salga nuevo no será solución , estaremos en las mismas no, peor, solo habrá más división del voto que favorecerá al PSOE.

Lo del PSOE es el Expediente Royuela, criminal y mafioso , es más que corrupción, es una banda de asesinos ladrones que les importa una mierda España, peor odian España. No podemos darle ninguna ventaja desde ayer.


----------



## Debunker (1 Ene 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¡Feliz 2021!
> 
> El 2020 os va a parecer un camino de rosas comparado con lo que nos han preparado...



Joder , que vídeo! si 2021 va a ser algo parecido a eso, mejor morirse y encima lo utilizas para decir !Feliz 2021¡ ,


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Ene 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Como no va a ser Vox mas de lo mismo si condena publicamente lo que todo el mundo. ¿Hay alguien que se salga de esa narrativa? La derecha es simplemente la tapadera de la izquierda para llevarnos al mismo punto. El turnismo se instaló en España desde la Restautacion. Fue todo una operacion masónica.
> 
> Vox condena públicamente el racismo, el nazismo y el "holocausto".



Es que al final hay 2 visiones:

-O se acepta la vision de los aliados de la IIGM, y por tanto , todos los dogmas que conllevan (desaparicion soberania nacional, anulacion de los valores tradiciones en pos de la paramoral moderna, etc...)

-O se dice abiertamente que en la IIGM no ganaron los buenos, y que lo que se vende esta es una version maniquea

Yo ya creo que el que defienda lo primero, siempre es por maldad, no por error o tibieza


----------



## kronopio (1 Ene 2021)

Pues yo creo que es tibieza.VOX ha puesto sobre la mesa parte de toda la mierda marxista cultural que nos invade y ha nombrado a Soros.Evidentemente,tirando del hilo llegamos adónde llegamos.No tiene pérdida.Si quisieran pondrían sobre la mesa ese tema también,pero es que entonces les sacan del sistema.Otra cosa es que la tibieza sea una cómplice necesaria del mal.El miedo,en este caso a no poder vivir desahogadamente participando del circo.Lo que no entiendo y entenderé es como todavía hay gente medio lúcida que vota.Se vota para perpetuar un sistema satánico y todos son colaboradores necesarios.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (1 Ene 2021)

Le damos un UP al hilo. 
Taparon alcasser y bar españa, taparon el 11-M; podrán con el expediente?
Confiemos en que gracias a internet les sea imposible


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (1 Ene 2021)

Cómo me gustaría que hubiera un partido español que pidiera la investigación del expediente, como sí que lo hace Directe68 (para el que sea indepe catalán)

No entiendo que no haya ninguno, es una vergüenza.


----------



## Uritorco (1 Ene 2021)

El video hoy, algo cortito.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (1 Ene 2021)

Me parece que el expediente va cogiendo fuerza. No es que tenga más notoriedad, pero sí le veo mucha más solidez. Quizá sean imaginaciones mías, más fruto del deseo que de la realidad.

En cierto foro de automóviles tienen un hilo del expediente en privado, creo.
Alguien que tenga cuenta nos puede decir si se dice algo importante o si hay mucha gente participando?


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (2 Ene 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Me parece que el expediente va cogiendo fuerza. No es que tenga más notoriedad, pero sí le veo mucha más solidez. Quizá sean imaginaciones mías, más fruto del deseo que de la realidad.
> 
> En cierto foro de automóviles tienen un hilo del expediente en privado, creo.
> Alguien que tenga cuenta nos puede decir si se dice algo importante o si hay mucha gente participando?



Respecto a tu pregunta, no y no.

He visto un hilo en privado de hace unos meses, sobretodo con vídeos de el Arconte (que ese hombre ya comenté hace poco que suelta muchas tonterías), que no tiene movimiento reciente desde octubre, y unos 200 y pico mensajes.

Hay otro hilo en abierto, precisamente con un título muy parecido a este de Burbuja, que sí que tiene movimiento reciente, pero solo 70 y tantos mensajes por ahora.

Los burbujeros están más sensibilizados con este tipo de temas que los forococheros, creo que no hay allí un equivalente a este hilo (por ahora) aunque igual sí que haya tanta o más cantidad de gente enterada (por la cantidad de visitantes) pero la dinámica de ese foro no es tanto de reflexión y discusión, como de entretenimiento y de consumir noticias, temas y chorradas nuevas una tras otra, aunque sean de una relevancia muy inferior.

Así pues es fácil que temas relevantes caigan en las profundidades del olvido por la gran cantidad de hilos nuevos que se crean, salvo que haya una buena chupipandi de interesados en ir upeándolo, o un pico de atención social generalizada en el tiempo (que el Expediente no tiene por el silencio mediático y la duración de su exposición)

He visto algún comentario al respecto de que hilos sobre el expediente Royuela acaban desapareciendo del foro, pero si es así, yo no lo he percibido.

Tampoco me extrañaría que alguien que cree un hilo sobre el tema porque se acabe de enterar reciba las habituales críticas de que no es algo "nuevo" o las burlas de que es falso por parte de socialistas, masones, "enteradilllos de izquierda" etc. que lo quieran desprestigiar.

A ver qué ocurre con la "bomba" informativa de los Royuela, si crea masa crítica de interés social.

¿Será una fosa común con restos de alguna víctima?


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (2 Ene 2021)

Gracias por tu respuesta @Íñigo Montoya 



Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> ¿Será una fosa común con restos de alguna víctima?



De momento no tenemos muchas pistas, pero me cuadra que sea una fosa. Otras opciones: un audio, un vídeo, imágenes...

Quizá los tiros van por el tema masón. Se sabe que en las sociedades iniciáticas se hacen barbaridades y las graban en video para tenerse todos agarrados por los huevos y que nadie traicione al grupo. 
Pero es solo una hipótesis más.


----------



## renko (2 Ene 2021)

renko dijo:


> Blanco y en botella. Si está Sarasola en el ajo..... La familia de Biondo tiene razón.


----------



## renko (2 Ene 2021)

Uno de los videos de Oscar Tarruella que recomienda Alberto Royuela Samit.

Por cierto, Alberto, el hermano de Santiago, estaría bastante más capacitado que este para manejar este asunto y llevar el canal. Santiago es bastante deficiente a la hora de exponer los temas, prepararse los videos, sacar conclusiones.... Una pena porque todo este material si se expusiera de otra manera más "madura" y se indagara más, como localizar a familiares, se le sacaría más jugo y atraería a más gente. Muchas veces he tenido que ser yo mismo el que localice a familiares (emails, facebooks, telefonos....) y les mande enlaces de videos , etc.... Seguro que Santiago ni se ha esforzado en eso y eso que es bastante fácil tirar de hilos.


----------



## renko (2 Ene 2021)

Otra conclusión. 

Biondo murió en 2013 y vemos el mismo patrón que con los asesinatos que aparecen en el expediente Royuela (manipulación forense, investigación y proceso judicial archivado, etc....). Por tanto podemos deducir que actualmente existen continuadores del trabajo de Mena.
Este dejó su actividad criminal en 2006 con su jubilación, pero seguro que alguien continuó con esas actividades (no necesariamente desde Barcelona) donde se encargan asesinatos y se cuenta con la complicidad de forenses, policia científica, jueces, etc, para dar carpetazo a los asuntos y no se pueda rascar más. Y es muy probable que el nuevo "Mena" sea también un fiscal jefe de un Tribunal Superior de Justicia ya que desde ese privilegiado puesto se controla a la policia judicial, puede controlar jueces, policia científica...

El estado profundo y la masonería necesitan este tipo de organizaciones criminales paralelas y amparadas por autoridades que las dotan de impunidad y medios.


----------



## renko (2 Ene 2021)

Luz123 dijo:


> Los tiros van por aquí. Imagino que se han puesto en contacto con la familia Biondo para la querella.



El hermano de Santiago ya ha dicho en el video que *se han puesto en contacto con la familia de Biondo para que sepan como se las gasta este tal Sarasola.* Esto puede ser clave ya que esa familia quiere llegar hasta el final cueste lo que cueste. Como en Italia empiecen a rascar en la figura de Sarasola con el ER de trasfondo, se puede poner la cosa interesante..... aunque la masonería llega a todas partes y a todos los paises.


----------



## renko (2 Ene 2021)

Enseguida que abrí el hilo puse los nombres de los 15 asesinados por orden de Sarasola:




renko dijo:


> No se si os suena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (2 Ene 2021)

renko dijo:


> El hermano de Santiago ya ha dicho en el video que *se han puesto en contacto con la familia de Biondo para que sepan como se las gasta este tal Sarasola.* Esto puede ser clave ya que esa familia quiere llegar hasta el final cueste lo que cueste. Como en Italia empiecen a rascar en la figura de Sarasola con el ER de trasfondo, se puede poner la cosa interesante..... aunque la masonería llega a todas partes y a todos los paises.



Hombre, mira si llega la masonería a Italia que han tenido que hacer una ley prohibiendo que estén en el gobierno, porque salió a la luz conexiones directas con la mafia 

Por qué el nuevo gobierno de Italia no acepta masones (y qué tienen que ver una logia clandestina y la mafia en esa decisión) - BBC News Mundo

Mientras tanto aquí los "filántropos" de las sectas estas dando premios y saliendo en los telediarios como gente maja de tradiciones "peculiares"


----------



## Uritorco (2 Ene 2021)

Ha reconocido que consume, o consumia hachis. Su hermano Alberto, el que fue asesinado, estaba enganchado a la heroina. Me llama la atencion que Santiago siempre este tirando de la nariz continuamente en los videos. Quizas solo sea algo instintivo o un acto reflejo. Me parece recordar tambien el haberle escuchado decir que esta medicado.


----------



## Lux Mundi (2 Ene 2021)

Cuando salió este caso del italiano se decía que su mujer estaba esa noche no en el pueblo sino con sus "amiguitos de la tele" (y mentaban al sarasa) los cuales estaban metidos en una secta rara, que imagino que será a la que hace referencia el comentario del Matamoros.
Que pienso yo, que la coartada de estar en el pueblo la comprobaría en su día la policía, pero viendo el caso y cómo derivó, y viendo que el que acompañó a la viuda al piso cuando se descubrió el cadáver, es un tío que presuntamente ha encargado hasta quince asesinatos, la de mierda que tiene que haber.

La familia del italiano, si perdió credibilidad, fue por las formas y por colgar fotos del chico muerto en las redes (lo hizo si propia madre), pero la falta de credibilidad es en España, donde manipulan mucho a los borregos mediante la tele, en Italia les apoyan bastante, aunque la tele manipula en todas partes, cómo está tía salió muy fresca de la viudez y en seguida lavaron su imagen colocándola de buena y poniéndola a trabajar otra vez como si nada, pues su "inocencia" coló. Al poco tiempo encima se quedó embarazada de otro.

Esto apesta a otro encargo más, la cosa es si lo encargó la viuda sabiendo que su amiguito el sarasa tenía amigos para tal fin, o fue una recomendación del Sarasa. Y la cuestión, ¿por qué encargarían la muerte de este tío fuese la viuda o el sarasa o quién sea? ¿Sabía con quiénes se juntaba su mujer?, ¿Por qué suponía un peligro?. Algo leí en los comentarios del blog de las sombras sobre presuntas imágenes comprometidas de la viuda que era lo que buscaba el difunto en el ordenador o algo así. En esos comentarios de ese blog, leí que por lo visto fue la asistenta la que se encontró el cuerpo por la tarde pero en la calle Magdalena, donde vivían (curioso el nombre de esa calle se Tieso de Molina con el significado masónico que supone) habían vecinos y gente que decía que en ese portal ya había un trajín extraño desde las 12 del mediodía. En cuanto pueda, subo ese blog aquí, hay que leer los comentarios eso sí.


Edito:


Santina D’Alessandro y Mario Biondo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (2 Ene 2021)

Luz123 dijo:


> Es lo que no me cuadra de todo el asunto. El móvil. ¿Cuál es el móvil para el asesinato de Biondo?
> 
> ¿Por qué demonios se querría su asesinato? ¿Qué tiene que ver y cómo se relaciona el sarasa con Biondo?
> 
> ...





Esta teoría la han dado a entender ya yo en este foro en los hilos del caso al respecto, como en otros foros y blogs. 

Yo tampoco sé por qué era molesto, y una teoría como la que expones no sería descabellada, con la viuda implicada como una "mascota" de los de la secta. Las presentadoras de la tele vienen a ser mks españolas de algún modo, y la que quiere seguir en el ajo ya sabéis por donde tienen que pasar. A la viuda la prootegiern de una forma importante, llamativa, como si fuera una "favorita" de alguien, se notaba que tenía padrinos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (2 Ene 2021)

Luz123 dijo:


> Mira, lo mismo ha dicho Coto Matamoros. Sin referirse a nadie en particular. Que muchas de las que salen en la tele se prostituyen. Los "celestinos" serían los representantes. Supongo que los representantes "aconsejarán" a sus clientes que vayan a tal o cual fiesta..., por su carrera profesional. La intervención es muy buena. Por alguien que conoce el tema de la televisión de primera mano.





Este tío sabe mucho, mucho, mucho.

Rara es la presentadora que no es puta. Si hasta cierta reportera que acabó con el coronado del país tenía rumores parecidos sobre ella. Y puede ser posible, ¿vas a acabar en el entorno del más preparado sin haber pasado por "filtros" de poderosos o sin haberse encamado con nadie?.

Me estoy acordando de la acyriz E. Anaya, que fue trabajar con Almodóvar y parecía que se le fue la pinza pero bien, de ser guapa y normal, se metió a lesbiana y parecía mkultraizada, cuando se estrenó la peli de La piel que habito, salía como si la llevarán a control remoto, ida total, y alguien de este foro, que yo entonces leía en las sombras, hablaba algo de una secta del mundo del cine, que tiene toda la pinta de ser la que dice Matamoros. No se decía que esa actriz en concreto estuviera metida en la secta, sino que salió el tema a raíz del hilo en concreto, porque el estreno de esa peli, la peli y todo lo que le rodeaba está pegado de simbología masónica. Fuela primera vez que lo sobre esa secta satánica del cine y la tele en España.


----------



## Lux Mundi (3 Ene 2021)

Luz123 dijo:


> Te doy el nombre de Chicho Ibáñez Serrador. Que daba bastante grima... El creador del 1,2,3... Todas las bailarinas que salían en la televisión imagino que tendría que acudir a las fiestas que organizaría el tipo...
> 
> PD: Por cierto... E Anaya... Pivonazo.




Ese era otro que tal. Las azafatas del programa tenían pinta de ser de catálogo, como las que salían en las galas del Morenín, otro programa que apestaba a catálogo y a protodtucion encuebierta tanto de tíos como de tías. Por eso duraba lo que duraba, años y años en la tele pública, dando igual quién estuviera en el gobierno.


----------



## Lux Mundi (3 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, en Twitter leí que relacionaban la muerte de Rubalcaba y la de su padre con esta trama.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Ene 2021)

Esto es lo que reflejaba la prensa española de entonces.

La tercera autopsia de Mario Biondo, ex marido de Raquel Sánchez Silva, avala la teoría del suicidio

Raquel Sánchez Silva vuelve a denunciar a la familia de Mario Biondo por acoso

Ahora la Sanchez Silva esta casada con un cineasta de rasgos árabes llamado Matias Dumont, director general de la productora AntiEstatico, donde aparecen muchos de sus miembros tapándose un ojo como hacen los masones.


----------



## Lux Mundi (3 Ene 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Esto es lo que reflejaba la prensa española de entonces.
> 
> La tercera autopsia de Mario Biondo, ex marido de Raquel Sánchez Silva, avala la teoría del suicidio
> 
> ...




Por el nombre y rasgos, ese parece judío converso. 

Que se vaya buscando escoltas, por si a la loca del coño se le vuelve a ir la olla.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Ene 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Por el nombre y rasgos, ese parece judío converso.



Podria ser, el tio nació en Argentina.



Lux Mundi dijo:


> Que se vaya buscando escoltas, por si a la loca del coño se le vuelve a ir la olla.



Con este tiene dos hijos y parece que se les ve bastante compenetrados. Pero me da que andan relacionados con los circulos masónicos. En la foto de twitter se puede ver a la Sanchez Silva haciendo el signo masón del Ojo de Horus, por lo que ellos mismos nos lo confirman. Y mas si anda por en medio el Sarasola ese.

Kike Sarasola declara ante la justicia italiana por el caso Biondo

¿Qué hace Kike Sarasola testificando por el caso Biondo?







Dejo aqui el enlace de un hilo abierto hace unos años en el foro Cotilleando de casi 400 paginas, y aun activo actualmente, donde se sigue al dedillo este caso, y sobre el cual se puede extraer información bastante interesante.

Caso muerte de Mario Biondo, marido de Raquel Sánchez Silva


----------



## Peritta (3 Ene 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Le damos un UP al hilo.
> Taparon alcasser y bar españa, taparon el 11-M; podrán con el expediente?
> Confiemos en que gracias a internet les sea imposible



Pues no se crea que lo va a ver más gente por mucho que upeemos el hilo.
Entre las chinchetas y los tíos pamplinas que abren hilos compulsivamente, ésto no dura en primera página ni un ratillo.

Además somos siempre los mismos cuatro gatos.

Y éso sin contar la publicidad que pondrá el Calopez a los espontáneos que quieran asomarse por aquí.

OK. No había visto el chat. Pero don Santiago reconoce que no había subido la documentación.

Luego no sabemos si encarga un seguimiento o "algo", o es él el espiao.
Ya le digo, yo aún no tengo opinión, a los de VOX no les conozco. Y el Abascal creo que tampoco:

-Pues estoy dando un mitin y en un momento dado miré para atrás, ...y no conocía a nadie (sic.Abascal).

Total que si no me fío de las personas, menos me voy a fiar yo de los partidos. Y mucho menos de sociedades secretas o mafias discretas. Aunque también los puede llamar "grupos de presión", que queda más elegante y más british.

El caso es que en Venezuela y en Rumanía ha votado mal a penas el 30% y les ha dado igual oiga. No se le ha caído la cara de vergüenza a nadie.
Total que de momento, y por jorobar a los otros, voy a votar a éstos.

Pero en la República Romana los cargos se escogían para un año.

-Es que no da tiempo dice el político.
-Pues por éso precisamente. .




CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ud no se alegra de que enemigos de Dios y España se vayan a tomar viento?
> 
> yo si.



Hombre, yo sé que no se puede servir a dos banderas, pero tanto como enemigo... pues no sé hasta que punto y en qué grado señor. Es un juicio a priori a menos que usté lo argumente.



renko dijo:


> Por cierto, Alberto, el hermano de Santiago, estaría bastante más capacitado que este para manejar este asunto y llevar el canal...



Estoy completamente de acuerdo, don Santiago se ha tirado 9 años de cárcel y éso machaca al más pintao, de modo que a veces gasta esfuerzos en insultos en vez de en argumentos. Está dolido. Además los cirujanos nunca operan a sus propios familiares.



renko dijo:


> Otra conclusión.
> 
> Biondo murió en 2013 y vemos el mismo patrón que con los asesinatos que aparecen en el expediente Royuela (manipulación forense, investigación y proceso judicial archivado, etc....). Por tanto podemos deducir que actualmente existen continuadores del trabajo de Mena.
> Este dejó su actividad criminal en 2006 con su jubilación, pero seguro que alguien continuó con esas actividades (no necesariamente desde Barcelona) donde se encargan asesinatos y se cuenta con la complicidad de forenses, policia científica, jueces, etc, para dar carpetazo a los asuntos y no se pueda rascar más. Y es muy probable que el nuevo "Mena" sea también un fiscal jefe de un Tribunal Superior de Justicia ya que desde ese privilegiado puesto se controla a la policia judicial, puede controlar jueces, policia científica...
> ...



Sí, éso de que Mena entregara los trastos de matar, como hacen los toreros cuando alguno toma la alternativa, no debió de ser nada virtual y hasta puede que tuviera algo de ritual, pero ya ha sido barruntado por aquí señor.
Hasta se ha publicado el vídeo del Pedro Sánchez diciendo que él manda sobre los fiscales.

Aquí tendría que ser el Ministro del Interior o el Director General de la Policía, o de la Guardia Civil -ya que los de Transparencia no están ni se les espera- quien cambiara a los agentes y a los números con cierta periodicidad -como hacen en los pueblos- para que no tomen simpatías ni hagan amistades ... o "_amistades_".

No sé si se entiende el retintín de poner cursivas dentro de las comillas.

Es en la administración donde está todo el mogollón. Un cambiazo en los archivos puede ser más eficaz que el asesinato de media docena de testigos.
Lo dicho. Éstos van a hacer que la profesión de archivero sea un oficio de riesgo.

Hala. Todos armados en los sotanillos. Y cuidiao con los cafés, tanto con los que traiga la Money Penny, como los que traiga el tío que recarga la máquina.

De ésta nos volvemos a santiguar hasta para merendar.
Veo a los funcionarios como al Hugo Chavez, cada uno con su propio termo de café. Y con un candado con contraseña. Jua, jua, jua.

Joderos. Los piolets los tenéis vosotros más cerca.



Lux Mundi dijo:


> Por el nombre y rasgos, ese parece judío converso.



Sois mu pesáitos con ésto de la "raza". Es más, con tanto dar el coñazo, al final no sé a qué cojones llamáis "raza".

-Judío es... quien yo diga que es judío -decía el Göerïng así con muchas diéresis y muchas consonantes y con guasa de ésa de Baviera.


_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## renko (3 Ene 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Por cierto, en Twitter leí que relacionaban la muerte de Rubalcaba y la de su padre con esta trama.



El padre de Rubalcaba aparece en la trama pero no porque fuera asesinado. Resulta que* se suicidó*, y la familia (supongo que el propio APR al frente) se puso en contacto con Mena a través de Fernandez Bermejo para que las causas de su muerte no trascendieran. Mena ordena a Ruiz y al PN Juan Manuel que hablen con los forenses y Policía Judicial para que hagan los informes según lo deseado.

Su nombre es Alfredo Perez Vega y aparece con la ficha 581 en el expediente. Por cierto, era piloto de Iberia.

Sobre la muerte de Rubalcaba no se que pensar. Un ictus así de repente ..... Pero no creo que se lo cargaran. Era un masonazo de los muy gordos.


----------



## renko (3 Ene 2021)

Si. En Italia tampoco tiene futuro el caso. Puede ir prosperando en tribunales menores pero a la que alcance ciertos estamentos, le darán carpetazo. Darán la orden desde muy arriba...... y a ver si a la familia no les pasa "algo".


----------



## Lux Mundi (3 Ene 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Podria ser, el tio nació en Argentina.
> 
> 
> Con este tiene dos hijos y parece que se les ve bastante compenetrados. Pero me da que andan relacionados con los circulos masónicos. En la foto de twitter se puede ver a la Sanchez Silva haciendo el signo masón del Ojo de Horus, por lo que ellos mismos nos lo confirman. Y mas si anda por en medio el Sarasola ese.
> ...




Argentina tiene una enorme comunidad judía. 

La tía esta tiene pinta de estar metida dónde está.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Ene 2021)

renko dijo:


> Era un masonazo de los muy gordos



Era un personaje tambien bastante siniestro. Recordemos que tras el 11M, nada mas producirse la victoria socialista, es nombrado ministro de Interior. Y ya sabemos que "meritos" tiene que tener uno para acceder a puestos de tanta responsabilidad. Las sospechas envolvieron en todo momento su figura.

Un concejal del PP acusa a Rubalcaba de estar detrás de los atentados del 11M


----------



## renko (3 Ene 2021)

Esto ocurre en todos los paises del mundo y sean del signo politico que sean sus gobernantes. Y a lo largo de la historia, desde siempre. 
Es imprescindible para el sistema que existan estas redes criminales clandestinas a la sombra y bajo la tutela de los poderes del estado. Hay que empezar a interiorizar esto. Es lo que hay


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Ene 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ese era otro que tal. Las azafatas del programa tenían pinta de ser de catálogo, como las que salían en las galas del Morenín, otro programa que apestaba a catálogo y a protodtucion encuebierta tanto de tíos como de tías. Por eso duraba lo que duraba, años y años en la tele pública, dando igual quién estuviera en el gobierno.





vARIOS DE esos musculosos del ballet eran actores porno gayers de eslovaquia y esos sitios y mi sospecha es que cuando apalizaron al moreno
y sus muñecos fue para robarle kilos de perica que tendria en su caja fuerte para sus famosas orgias.

Se dice que suministraba tios, tias y perica segun su gusto a presidentes de comunidades autonomas como Camps bar españa y el farloper de mallorca ( entre otros)

curioso es que zp quito ese programa el 1 dia de su desgobierno acusandolo extrañamente de "machismo", cosa que nunca comprendi pues lo que hacia era homosexualismo mas bien con tanto gayer del ballet


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Ene 2021)

renko dijo:


> El padre de Rubalcaba aparece en la trama pero no porque fuera asesinado. Resulta que* se suicidó*, y la familia (supongo que el propio APR al frente) se puso en contacto con Mena a través de Fernandez Bermejo para que las causas de su muerte no trascendieran. Mena ordena a Ruiz y al PN Juan Manuel que hablen con los forenses y Policía Judicial para que hagan los informes según lo deseado.
> 
> Su nombre es Alfredo Perez Vega y aparece con la ficha 581 en el expediente. Por cierto, era piloto de Iberia.
> 
> Sobre la muerte de Rubalcaba no se que pensar. Un ictus así de repente ..... Pero no creo que se lo cargaran. Era un masonazo de los muy gordos.




el padre de rugalcraba por lo visto tambien se suicido.

Lo del ictus, le daba a la perica cosa mala, no en vano era quimico de carrera, podria ir por ahi...


----------



## Lux Mundi (3 Ene 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> vARIOS DE esos musculosos del ballet eran actores porno gayers de eslovaquia y esos sitios y mi sospecha es que cuando apalizaron al moreno
> y sus muñecos fue para robarle kilos de perica que tendria en su caja fuerte para sus famosas orgias.
> 
> Se dice que suministraba tios, tias y perica segun su gusto a presidentes de comunidades autonomas como Camps bar españa y el farloper de mallorca ( entre otros)
> ...




Eso mismo he leído yo. Y que por lo visto el programa funcionaba como catálogo, por eso los del desfile en ropa interior, tanto tíos como tías llevaban un número. Se dice que ese número consistía en identificar al o la modelo que desfilaba, entonces el castuzo de turno llamaba al Morenín y le decía "a ver, quiero al número 3", y el elegido a pasar por caja. Vamos que eran putas y putos disfrazados de "azafatos".

La paliza que le dieron tenía pinta de ajuste de cuentas, y apesta a movida con gente del este. Curiosamente, en su programa puso a un tipo del este a presentar que salió del porno gay eslavo, quién se dijo acabó siendo su efebo. La movida viene por ahí.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Ene 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Por cierto, en Twitter leí que relacionaban la muerte de Rubalcaba y la de su padre con esta trama.



Lo que sacaban de la trama es que el padre de Rubalcaba se suicidó y la trama ocultó el hecho. Creo que no había nada mas, pero que alguien me corrja


----------



## Uritorco (3 Ene 2021)

Hace una hora han subido este nuevo video. El titulo es ya de por sí explicito.


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Ene 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Eso mismo he leído yo. Y que por lo visto el programa funcionaba como catálogo, por eso los del desfile en ropa interior, tanto tíos como tías llevaban un número. Se dice que ese número consistía en identificar al o la modelo que desfilaba, entonces el castuzo de turno llamaba al Morenín y le decía "a ver, quiero al número 3", y el elegido a pasar por caja. Vamos que eran putas y putos disfrazados de "azafatos".
> 
> La paliza que le dieron tenía pinta de ajuste de cuentas, y apesta a movida con gente del este. Curiosamente, en su programa puso a un tipo del este a presentar que salió del porno gay eslavo, quién se dijo acabó siendo su efebo. La movida viene por ahí.




Yo creo que esos del este se chivaron de que tenia buenos kilos de perica y fueron a hacerle un vuelco.

Habia varias azafurcias de esas que me ponian a 1000, una siliconada especialmente.


----------



## renko (3 Ene 2021)

Es que el mundo no es como nos lo pintan. Este mundo es un auténtico estercolero de corrupción y crimen. Las elites que mueven los hilos de este mundo rezuman maldad por los cuatro costados. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Peritta (3 Ene 2021)

renko dijo:


> Esto ocurre en todos los paises del mundo y sean del signo politico que sean sus gobernantes. Y a lo largo de la historia, desde siempre.



Sí, pero ésos son los Mortadelos y los Anacletos señor. Éstos iban por libre como los Z mexicanos, que aceptaban "trabajillos" de particulares y familiares. De despachos de abogaos, de empresarios del ocio nocturno y de un partido polítiko.

El de siempre:

*P*artido *S*ospechoso del *O*nce *E*me.

No, no es el mismo caso señor. Éstos, aunque estuvieran a las órdenes de un fiscal, no tenían ninguna oficialidad señor. Éstos son una banda, no sé si a las órdenes de alguna logia más que de algún partido, que se habían apoderado de un negociado administrativo, no sé si departamento, sección, área, o el ministerio entero completamente del todo.

El de siempre:

El de justicia.

Más miedo que once jueces -dice el refranero actualizado.
___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ene 2021)

#ExpedienteRoyuela
EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA TIC TAC: ANTONIO HERRERO, 
SENILLOSA, GUTIÉRREZ MELLADO, ANTONIO GUERRA.​

• Ha empezado a emitir en directo hace 62 minutos

*inMatrix*

Este vídeo trata de: EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA. TIC TAC


----------



## Kolobok (4 Ene 2021)

Mucho mejor explicado por Inma que por Santi, esta mujer es la hostia


----------



## Monsieur George (5 Ene 2021)

No sólo está la red de la Fiscalía. En España, y supongo que en todo el mundo, hay organizaciones y mafias que cobran por matar o hacer Gang stalking.

Esas mafias actúan con el consentimiento y visto bueno del Estado.



Deduzco que tanto policía científica, como médicos forenses, como sistema judicial, colaboran y cobran por dejar hacer a esas mafias y sicarios.

PD: El ministro del interior era Jorge Fernández Díaz. Opus Dei.

PD: El trabajo sucio lo hacía un "externalizado" del CNI. Supongo que este tipo de gente recibirá encargos de gente de dentro de la policía, etc...


----------



## Liberal templado (5 Ene 2021)

Otra vez algo que no me cuadra: Antonio de Senillosa. ¿Cómo lo asesinan? ¿Con una familia de kamikazes estrellándose contra su coche? Imposible ¿Manipulando los frenos? Extremadamente poco probable. Pero es que Senillosa era conocido por ser un bon vivant. En aquella época comer, beber y conducir era muy habitual, mucho más que ahora. O sea, no sé dónde está el problema de tener que 'tocar' a los técnicos forenses. Llevaba una buena cogorza y se pegó un a torta importante con muy mala suerte como tantas veces pasa.

Me descuadra tanto ... y además Senillosa no era tan importante, no mandaba, era diputadillo de UCD y una especie de verso suelto, aficionado a dar frases divertidas, ...., un tipo gracioso, pero no influyente. ¿Lo recordáis veteranos del foro? No era un tío muy comprometido con nada. 
La verdad que chirría mucho.

Como Gutiérrez Mellado: pensar que encabezaba un grupo de militares contra el orden establecido ..., es vivir en las antípodas de la lógica y de la realidad de la época. 

Antonio Herrero tenía una úlcera gastroduodenal y pensar que sangrara mientras buceaba, no es tan raro. En cambio manipular justamente sus botellas (no las de sus acompañanates) es muy difícil. Todo puedes ser pero vuelve a pelearse con la navaja de Ockham.

Me jode, porque veo muchos factores que me convences, pero casos como éstos, echan"'p'atrás"


----------



## Uritorco (5 Ene 2021)

Un nuevo capitulo de la trama ...


----------



## ExCurrante (5 Ene 2021)

* La despensa donde se nutren los Ñordos


----------



## Peritta (6 Ene 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> No sólo está la red de la Fiscalía. En España, y supongo que en todo el mundo, hay organizaciones y mafias que cobran por matar o hacer Gang stalking.
> 
> Esas mafias actúan con el consentimiento y visto bueno del Estado.
> 
> ...



El Jorge Fernández Díaz fue aquél que espiaron en su despacho, y hasta puede que con su propio teléfono y todo. Jua, jua, jua.

El Estado no existe aunque usté y la RAE se empeñen en escribirlo con mayúscula. Luego voy a corregir esa frase suya que me parece que tiene más de una intención:

Esas mafias actúan con el consentimiento y visto bueno de la *administración*.

No me confunda a los jóvenes e ingenuos que se asoman por aquí aventando al Estado y camuflando a la administración. Y más con la cantidad de enchufaos, colocaos y allegaos que campean hoy dia en ella,

y con mando en plaza.

La policía científica, con el Santano (del SUP, cosa que no hubiera mencionado yo si usté no menciona el opusinismo del otro) a la cabeza, ya se retrató cuando el 11-M, al permitir que los análisis de las muestras los realizaran en el laboratorio de la perita esa de los TEDAX en lugar de en el suyo, y no solo no pusieron el grito en el cielo cuando les puentearon sino que se quedaron callados como pu

ertas.

Sí, parte de la culpa la tiene don Josemari por no pasar una escobita y una fregona por el Ministerio del Interior tras lo del asunto de los GAL, y más cuando ya se le veían las pelusas por debajo de la puerta. 


No, no quiera, por politizar la cosa, blanquear a estos pájaros.

Amos no joda.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (6 Ene 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Otra vez algo que no me cuadra: Antonio de Senillosa. ¿Cómo lo asesinan? ¿Con una familia de kamikazes estrellándose contra su coche? Imposible ¿Manipulando los frenos? Extremadamente poco probable. Pero es que Senillosa era conocido por ser un bon vivant. En aquella época comer, beber y conducir era muy habitual, mucho más que ahora. O sea, no sé dónde está el problema de tener que 'tocar' a los técnicos forenses. Llevaba una buena cogorza y se pegó un a torta importante con muy mala suerte como tantas veces pasa.
> 
> Me descuadra tanto ... y además Senillosa no era tan importante, no mandaba, era diputadillo de UCD y una especie de verso suelto, aficionado a dar frases divertidas, ...., un tipo gracioso, pero no influyente. ¿Lo recordáis veteranos del foro? No era un tío muy comprometido con nada.
> La verdad que chirría mucho.
> ...



¿El Senillosa también sale en los papeles de Mena?.
Pues no me acuerdo de haber visto el vídeo ése.

A ver si lo puede publicar por aquí o me pasaré por la página a ver qué documentación han subido. A la Facebook no entro, me lo he prometido. Lo malo es que es por allí por donde deben de estar más activos.
Lo que pasa es que estoy en medio de un colapso informático y no sé si atinaré. No me manejo con los .pdf

Lo de Gutierrez Mellado ya lo parloteamos por aquí y una cosa es lo que le cuente el Mena al Ruiz (si es que el Ruiz se lo cree) y otra los verdaderos motivos.

Que pueden ser muchos ya que el Gutierrez Mellado era un general de inteligencia. (el Sanz Roldán del CNI que ha cesado hace poco era de intendencia).
Sí, se habló del Proyecto Hombre, de la droga y tal, pero si tengo que echar tres euros a una porra van a que fue por una antigua venganza masónica de antes del año de la tos, de cuando era joven o algo.
Y es que los masones, como los dioses, son mu rencorosos. Ya le digo, cuarentitantos años después de muerto el General Bajito han ido y han profanado su tumba en secreta ceremonia.

PD.- Bien visto lo de las bombonas del Antonio Herrero. Pero pregunto: ¿No tiene cada uno su respirador y sus gafillas y tal, o los buceadores se ponen el equipo que les parece según van llegando?.

Que no sé, yo no he buceado en mi vida.

______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

PD.- Últimamente estoy pensando si las notas ésas también podrían verlas algunos miembros del equipo de Ruiz.

Mena les dejaba extorsionar a los camellos grandes y surtir de coca a los pequeños y hacía la vista goda mientras se enriquecían, y hasta les daba apoyo desde su fiscalía, a cambio de algún trabajito de cuando en vez.
Luego Ruiz, cuando quería meter prisa o algo, podía enseñarle alguna nota a algún jefe de equipo o alguien.

El que algún equipo o algún mienbro del equipo matara o extorsioinara por su cuenta y a espaladas de Mena y en conchabeo o a espaldas también de Ruiz, no lo pongo en duda

visto lo que le pasó al hijo yonki de Royuela.

Ea. Buenas tardes.

Que duerman bien la siesta.

Si pueden.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (6 Ene 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> PD.- Bien visto lo de las bombonas del Antonio Herrero. Pero pregunto: ¿No tiene cada uno su respirador y sus gafillas y tal, o los buceadores se ponen el equipo que les parece según van llegando?.



Alguien externo tiene que recargar las bombonas


----------



## Peritta (6 Ene 2021)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Alguien externo tiene que recargar las bombonas



Primero, no tiene por qué ser externo. Y segundo, según las notas, entraron en el barco a las tantas de la noche aprovechando que no había vigilancia.
Y si la hubiera habido se la habrían llevado a tomar un café.




Spoiler



Sí, los auxiliares son más baratos y no dudo que haya muchos que sean eficientes en su trabajo, pero éstos no han pasado filtros como los otros, luego hay más gañanes que tíos avispados entre los auxiliares que entre los vigilantes.

Seguro.

Estaba yo de jardinero regando por la noche y tal y tomaba café con el vigilante de la finca en el cuarto donde se cambiaba de ropa. Teníamos una cafeterita para dos cafés, y entre riego y riego o después de cambiar los aspersores de sitio pues nos echábamos un bombón (café con leche condensada) ya que nos habíamos vuelto algo pijos. A veces hasta le echábamos un chorrito de Jack Daniels.

¡Qué rico estaba!.

-Peritta, vete ahora, que viene un policía y le tengo que invitar a café.

El policía venía a distraer al vigilante para que sus compañeros le cambiaran las pilas a la "chicharra" de el coche de un tipo al que andaban siguiendo, o a hacer lo que fuera en el parking subterráneo de la finca.

-¿Te suenan estas matrículas?.
-Coño, pero si son nuestros coches. -dijo el policía- ¿Cómo las has conseguido?.
-Pues haciendo mi trabajo. El que vosotros no me veáis a mí no quiere decir que yo no os vea a vosotros. Y que sepas que si quieres café yo te invito, pero que sepas también que no me chupo el dedo.

Desde entonces aquél policía dejó de venir a tomar café.


Total que siempre que me contaba alguna de éstas yo me iba musitando para mis adentros:

¡Qué pena que este hombre no tenga estudios!.



_________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Liberal templado (6 Ene 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿El Senillosa también sale en los papeles de Mena?.
> Pues no me acuerdo de haber visto el vídeo ése.
> 
> A ver si lo puede publicar por aquí o me pasaré por la página a ver qué documentación han subido. A la Facebook no entro, me lo he prometido. Lo malo es que es por allí por donde deben de estar más activos.
> ...



El vídeo que emite inMatrix sobre Senillosa, Antonio Herrero, Gutiérrez Mellado, ....


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (7 Ene 2021)

Con toda la pasta en cuentas en el extranjero que manejan los del vídeo de hoy, normal que haya tanto comprado.

Si es que comprarte un medio de comunicación es una minucia con ese poderío económico.

Y cibervoluntarios mileuristas ya no te digo.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (7 Ene 2021)

Los 3 últimos vídeos, para seguir con la costumbre de ir poniendo en el hilo los vídeos del canal.







El primer video de un desaparecido al que una asociación de desaparecidos busca, pero cuando Santiago les avisa de que aparece en los documentos del expediente, no se lo creen por lo impactante a primera vista.

Sobre el segundo vídeo, se entiende parcialmente que Alberto Royuela padre salga a defender al chorizo del rey por sacarles de la cárcel en la encerrona del Papus y por entender que es "mejor" ganar dinero como comisionista que como mafioso asesino, pero no deja de ser un chorizo que no se conforma con tener la vida resuelta al máximo lujo, y que debería haber hecho más por pedir que se investigara el Expediente Royuela mismamente, así que a muchos no nos convence para nada el querer salvarle la cara al Borbón, aunque sea en contraposición a un supuestamente mafioso y asesino PSOE, porque también es culpable destacado de la ocultación del contenido del expediente por su inacción.

En el caso de los vídeos que han hecho sobre cuentas en el extranjero, sorprendentes en sus cuantías, no dejan claro de qué contactos han sacado esos datos, supongo que no pueden decirlo. Tampoco sé si podría haber alguna instancia europea a la que dirigirse por esos temas.

El tercer video es de una carta relacionada con la que ya se publicó de agradecimiento de Mena a Zparo por su intercesión para librarle del marrón judicial en el Supremo.


----------



## Kolobok (9 Ene 2021)

Que opináis de esta denuncia por lo Criminal de Don Alberto Royuela al Opus Dei en 1971?? 

Alberto Royuela Fernández, Opus Dei: asociación no constituida legalmente y con fines distintos de los que aparenta

Y de lo escrito aquí sobre la vida del clan Royuela? 

Anuari Mèdia.cat | Royuela: los jerarcas de la ultraderecha catalana


----------



## kandutery (9 Ene 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Que opináis de esta denuncia por lo Criminal de Don Alberto Royuela al Opus Dei en 1971??
> 
> Alberto Royuela Fernández, Opus Dei: asociación no constituida legalmente y con fines distintos de los que aparenta
> 
> ...



Fantasias. Conozco muy de cerca el caso del Papus, y puedo dar fe que los acusados y los condenados por ello no pintaron nada. Otro autoatentado como tantos de la época para sacar del escenario a todo antisistema de izq o derecha que fuera peligroso


----------



## Peritta (9 Ene 2021)

En directo ahora mismo. LLevan unos diez minutos. Está el hermano mayor de don Santiago

________--
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (9 Ene 2021)

Me cae de p*** madre Alberto Royuela hijo.
Ahora se está fumando un purazo. 
Ojalá se involucre más en el expediente


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (10 Ene 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Que opináis de esta denuncia por lo Criminal de Don Alberto Royuela al Opus Dei en 1971??
> 
> Alberto Royuela Fernández, Opus Dei: asociación no constituida legalmente y con fines distintos de los que aparenta
> 
> ...



Pues está bien que se vea que Royuela perseguía a sectas vinculadas con la derecha igual que lo hace con las vinculadas con partidos de "izquierda".

En el vídeo de hoy, denuncia del juez Presencia contra Mena y cuatro magistrados extorsionados por Mena en el caso Royuela en el Supremo en 2006, y también contra las mujeres de varios de ellos, que eran las que habían recibido el dinero o los bienes de los chanchullos conocidos por Mena, con el fin de disimular un poco patrimonialmente.

Magistrados que casualmente fueron los mismos que luego dictaron la doctrina Botín para librar al banquero de ir a la cárcel.


----------



## jorgitonew (10 Ene 2021)

Pensáis que este entramado ha participado en el robo que le han hecho a Trump de las elecciones americanas???


----------



## Peritta (10 Ene 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Me cae de p*** madre Alberto Royuela hijo.
> Ahora se está fumando un purazo.
> Ojalá se involucre más en el expediente



A mí también, es un tío mu tranquilo.

Lo que me extraña es que no salgan secretarios de tribunal, procuradores y gentecilla subalterna de los archivos en las notas, ya fuera implicada o extorsionada.

Pero lo que más me ha acojonao es esa nota que le escribe uno del equipo de Ruiz o del de García Peña, no sé si a Mena o a Ruiz en la que dice sección tercera de no sé que comisaría o comandancia, a ver si encuentro el video y edito este párrafo.

-Soy Lopez, de la sección 3ª o algo así. Estamos siguiendo al objetivo y tal....

Y yo me pregunto, ¿hay más corruptos que sanos entre el funcionariado?. ¿Hasta dónde llega la banda y empieza la red de favores?.


A palos es como hay que despiojar a la administración.




Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Pues está bien que se vea que Royuela perseguía a sectas vinculadas con la derecha igual que lo hace con las vinculadas con partidos de "izquierda".



Como ve, uno no puede tomarse muy en serio ni a sus propios prejuicios. Como para tener ideología, ya le digo. Y mucho menos política. ¿Yo?. Yo no tengo ni equipo de fúrbol-soccer preferido, no le digo más.

¿Lo de Botín no fue cosa de don Baltasar por aquellos seguros a prima única?. Es que se decía por aquella corrala de vecinucas que es Madrid, que había tres furgones blindados con 10.000 millones de pesetas dando vueltas por los alrededores de la Audiencia Nacional mientras don Emilio andaba declarando, no fuera a ser que el entonces juez Garzón le fuera a poner una fianza mu gorda si le daba por empurarlo. 

Luego, meses después vimos la carta del entonces suseñoría don Baltasar que empezaba así: Querido Emilio...

Pero los cursitos ésos, a los que fue el entonces juez Garzón a los EE.UU. debieron de tener más patrocinadores que una vuelta ciclista.
Vamos, que me parece a mí.
________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Ene 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> No sólo está la red de la Fiscalía. En España, y supongo que en todo el mundo, hay organizaciones y mafias que cobran por matar o hacer Gang stalking.
> 
> Esas mafias actúan con el consentimiento y visto bueno del Estado.
> 
> ...



Hombre, para que todos los asesinados de la trama Royuela (y los que no sabemos) fueran liquidados con éxito haciendo pasar sus muertes por accidentes, tiene que haber una buena cadena de policías, médicos y forenses que hagan el visto bueno. Si los que asesinaban por encargo en la trama eran guardias civiles y policías, pues ya ves.


----------



## cagabandurrias (10 Ene 2021)

El ex-fiscal Mena sigue agazapado, sin dar la cara.

Nadie se querella contra los Royuela.

En el canal de Youtube, Santiago Royuela tiene casi 25.000 subscriptores.


----------



## Uritorco (14 Ene 2021)

Un video corto pero escabroso subido hace veinte minutos.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (14 Ene 2021)

Y el directo de hoy, con Presencia


----------



## Debunker (15 Ene 2021)

AVISO!!!, no lo he visto ni en el canal de los Royuelas , ni Inmatrix , ni en el canal youtube del arconte, pero está en El arconte en su nueva dirección, aquí El Arconte, esto es, el anuncio de un vídeo esta noche a las 21 horas en el canal de Youtube de el arconte , la noticia esa que esperábamos, o sea eso que nadie podría negar y sería jake mate.

No entiendo porque solo lo anuncian en la recién creada web del arconte, supongo que será cosa de la censura, pero digo yo que, tendrá menos seguidores porque muchos no se habrán enterado. 

Avisados estáis.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (15 Ene 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> AVISO!!!, no lo he visto ni en el canal de los Royuelas , ni Inmatrix , ni en el canal youtube del arconte, pero está en El arconte en su nueva dirección, aquí El Arconte, esto es, el anuncio de un vídeo esta noche a las 21 horas en el canal de Youtube de el arconte , la noticia esa que esperábamos, o sea eso que nadie podría negar y sería jake mate.
> 
> No entiendo porque solo lo anuncian en la recién creada web del arconte, supongo que será cosa de la censura, pero digo yo que, tendrá menos seguidores porque muchos no se habrán enterado.
> 
> Avisados estáis.



Ahora dicen que la vuelven a posponer, eso sí, dicen que hará caer al régimen cuando salga


----------



## Uritorco (15 Ene 2021)

Otro interesante y escabroso video subido ahora mismo.


----------



## Uritorco (15 Ene 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> AVISO!!!, no lo he visto ni en el canal de los Royuelas , ni Inmatrix , ni en el canal youtube del arconte, pero está en El arconte en su nueva dirección, aquí El Arconte, esto es, el anuncio de un vídeo esta noche a las 21 horas en el canal de Youtube de el arconte , la noticia esa que esperábamos, o sea eso que nadie podría negar y sería jake mate.
> 
> No entiendo porque solo lo anuncian en la recién creada web del arconte, supongo que será cosa de la censura, pero digo yo que, tendrá menos seguidores porque muchos no se habrán enterado.
> 
> Avisados estáis.



Vaya, pues parece que al final no la van a dar. Esto es lo que ha escrito El Arconte no hace mucho:

"Después de haber hablado con la familia Royuela hemos decidido que lo mejor es suspender, por ahora, la exclusiva bomba sobre el Expediente Royuela. Una noticia que haría caer el régimen completo. Como comprenderéis son noticias bastante delicadas y la responsabilidad de sacarlas en el momento adecuado es grande, es por ello que tanto yo como la familia Royuela pedimos comprensión en este aspecto. Permaneced atentos a los canales de El Arconte, tanto de YouTube como esta web, porque en los siguientes días se darán noticias importantes al respecto. Rezad por todos".

Queda Suspendida la Exclusiva de Esta Tarde Sobre el Expediente Royuela


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (15 Ene 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Vaya, pues parece que al final no la van a dar. Esto es lo que ha escrito El Arconte no hace mucho:
> 
> "Después de haber hablado con la familia Royuela hemos decidido que lo mejor es suspender, por ahora, la exclusiva bomba sobre el Expediente Royuela. Una noticia que haría caer el régimen completo. Como comprenderéis son noticias bastante delicadas y la responsabilidad de sacarlas en el momento adecuado es grande, es por ello que tanto yo como la familia Royuela pedimos comprensión en este aspecto. Permaneced atentos a los canales de El Arconte, tanto de YouTube como esta web, porque en los siguientes días se darán noticias importantes al respecto. Rezad por todos".
> 
> Queda Suspendida la Exclusiva de Esta Tarde Sobre el Expediente Royuela



Se entiende el titubeo, pero que lo saquen de una vez por Dios, que se nos muere Mena sin dar con sus huesos en prisión.
Pensándolo bien, ese con la edad que tiene no creo que pise presidio alguno


----------



## Monsieur George (15 Ene 2021)

¡¡Qué barbaridad!! Me ha revuelto las tripas.


----------



## Uritorco (16 Ene 2021)

Lo que me deja intrigado tambien es el caso de Juanjo Aizcorbe, dirigente de Vox en Cataluña, quien segun Santi, está implicado o aparece relacionado de alguna manera en el Expediente Royuela.


----------



## Peritta (16 Ene 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Lo que me deja intrigado tambien es el caso de Juanjo Aizcorbe, dirigente de Vox en Cataluña, quien segun Santi, está implicado o aparece relacionado de alguna manera en el Expediente Royuela.



Le habrá investigado el Mena y algo habría encontrado. Lo mismo le gustan los travestis o algo.

Joer con el vídeo de la muchacha en coma. Me ha dejado mal cuerpo.


-Ve a por el dinero y tráemelo, te quedas con la mitad para ti y tu equipo. Se ve que Mena manda sobre Ruiz. No son compinches, son jefe y subalterno.

-Perfecto. Sabía que podía confiar en ti -le dice en otra nota como dándole una palmada por su iniciativa o algo.
Es evidente que falta la nota de Ruiz contándole la operación y cómo se han desecho del cuerpo. Pero me da a mí en la nariz que a ésta no la han enterrado en La Sagra sino que la han puesto ante la administración, como a los de la Operación Noruega ésa de los calabreses, y la administración, como buena picadora de carne, tendrá sus cenizas o su cadaver en fosa común bajo nombre falso o anónimo.
Luego, si alguien hurga, siempre se pueden dar cambiazos con los expedientes si hace falta.

Es que no me imagino yo al Romerales y al García cavando una fosa en un descampado a oscuras y por La Sagra (lo de la Sagra es jerga de este foro) con lo dura que debe de estar la tierra.

No, no haría falta que nadie se disfrazara de sanitario o de funerario para sacarla de la clínica y llevarla a alguna morgue, que la cadena de favores alcanzará a sanitarios y a funerarios auténticos que harían el servicio _de_ gratis

y sin hacer preguntas.

_______________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (16 Ene 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Le habrá investigado el Mena y algo habría encontrado. Lo mismo le gustan los travestis o algo.
> 
> Joer con el vídeo de la muchacha en coma. Me ha dejado mal cuerpo.
> 
> ...



Ya veremos si sueltan algo sobre lo del dirigente de Vox. Supongo que todo abra de salir. Lo de la chica a mi tambien me dejo con mal rollo. Lo peor es que su familia no sabe ni tiene ni idea de lo que le ha pasado a su hija, que supongo seria jovencisima, y me temo que nunca lo sabrán. Terrible.


----------



## Debunker (16 Ene 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Se entiende el titubeo, pero que lo saquen de una vez por Dios, que se nos muere Mena sin dar con sus huesos en prisión.
> Pensándolo bien, ese con la edad que tiene no creo que pise presidio alguno




A mí lo que menos me importa es Mena, es lo de menos, siempre puede existir un garbanzo negro en una olla y eso no quiere decir que el cocido esté putrefacto, a mí lo que me interesa es el cocido, la olla que, en este caso está podrida al completo y deseo y quiero que salgan todos los garbanzos negros de la olla, además sin esos garbanzos que pidieron a Mena que asesinara y se llevaron cientos de millones de las arcas públicas, Mena no habría asesinado como lo ha hecho.


----------



## Debunker (16 Ene 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ya veremos si sueltan algo sobre lo del dirigente de Vox. Supongo que todo abra de salir. Lo de la chica a mi tambien me dejo con mal rollo. Lo peor es que su familia no sabe ni tiene ni idea de lo que le ha pasado a su hija, que supongo seria jovencisima, y me temo que nunca lo sabrán. Terrible.



Ya estamos , no hay remedio, Vox tiene dos años de andadura siendo como es un partido bebé, seguro que se le colarán cientos de indeseables conocedores del régimen político putrefacto que, disfrutamos e intentarán sus corrupciones o ya vienen de fabricar corrupciones, aquí los hdp más grande que han pisado la tierra son los del PSOE, pero segura estoy que si sale un par de individuos de la derecha en el Expediente Royuela, se dirá por muchos que igual es el PSOE que el PP, C,s , Vox y su puta madre.

Que el dirigente ese de Vox que en su casa lo conocerán, sea denunciado me parece super bien, de ahí a dar importancia a ese individuo y desviar la atención del PSOE (FG, ZP, Margarita Robles, Jueces del TS, Fiscal General, más fiscales, más jueces y montón de ex ministros de la PSOE) me parece vomitivo y nos lleva a tragar con ruedas de molinos y seguir en esta mierda colosal política que tenemos.


----------



## Peritta (16 Ene 2021)

Espectacular ha estado don Santiago al final de ese último vídeo don Uritorco. Fijo que el hombre me ha leído más de una vez. 

A ver si me hago con una cuenta de correo y le vuelvo a escribir. 

Al Mena no le hace falta enviarme al Ruiz para acallarme a mí, que con otro colapso informático me quedo mudo y en esta comarca hobit no tengo "amigos informáticos" ni nadie a quien preguntar. 

-¿Plata o plomo?.
-Pues yo también plata caramba.

Total que a mí no van a venirme a partir las piernas ni a darme con el piolet. 
Otros tienen a los piolets más cerca, ...que tengan más cuidao..., o que se pongan casco hasta dentro de la comisaría.

"Tengan cuidado ahí fuera" -decía el sargentosemana de Canción Triste de Hill Street (serie ochentera más o menos recomendable) pero me parece que los de esa trinchera miran más para atrás que para adelante, y si eres comisario lo mejor es no tener comisaría asignada como el Villarejo ése de la dermatóloga. 

Lo digo por la conversación que he tenido en este hilo con uno que dice que es pikoletto, no sé si con una o dos tés.

"Multado" un minuto antes de empezar a trabajar

A partir de la posta 130 me puede leer por allí, hasta el final del hilo. Y le llamo la atención hacia las últimas dos o tres postas. 



No don Santiago, en época del General Bajito no pasaban estas cosas. Y en época de los Reyes Católicos muchos conquistadores regresaron a España cargados de grilletes (que no golden cadenas aunque también los hubiera) Colón incluido, porque se penalizaban los abusos. 

This is Spain.

Espain is mu different cabrones.

Y quienes más castillos derroyeron, que parece que quedan más torres, por si hay moros en la costa, en el moderno levante que en la vieja Castilla, fueron también los Reyes Católicos, ya que no les gustaba que hubiera nobles levantiscos a sus espaldas. 

Cosas del Cardenal Estosonmispoderes Cisneros supongo.

No señor, estas cosas suceden con más frecuencia que vergüenza desde que el Belloch fue biministro de justicia (joer con el eufemismo) e interior.
El que don Josemari no pasara por ahí una escobita y una fregona tras lo del GAL y otros "crímenes de estado", cuando tuvo mayoría absoluta, hace que en el pecado se lleve la penitencia. 

Pero éstas cosas, como las turbas desatadas en la retaguardia, no las hubiera consentido el General Bajito

ni de coña. 

Toma Santiaguete,



____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 Ene 2021)

el arconte lleva dias sin salir, en su web dijo que le habian vetado 15 dias pero al dia siguiente puso un video
y ya no ha puesto mas en youtube

donde anda?


----------



## Kolobok (18 Ene 2021)

Hostia pues parece que se confirma lo del expediente Royuela no??? 

Lo denuncian por el expediente y justamente ha ido a parar al juzgado n 33, juzgado que ya le condenó en otras ocasiones y que tienen nombres y apellidos de la jueza de charleta con el Mena. 

Joder cual es la probabilidad de que sucediese algo parecido???


----------



## Peritta (18 Ene 2021)

Según dijo don Santiago en otro vídeo al lumbreras éste nos lo enviaron a Madrid a cuenta del 11-M. 

Miau dijo el sabueso de la Kangoo.

No sé qué día llegaría, pero supongo que para el 3 de Abril estaría certificando las identidades de los cuerpos hallados tras la explosión (o explosiones pues decían que más de uno tenía cinturón explosivo) del piso aquél de la Calle Martín Gaite de Leganés donde decían que se habían refugiado los autores de la masacre y a los que no se les hizo autopsia sino prueba dactiloscópica aunque, la verdad, no había manos para todos, y mandando para casa a la Carmen Baladía, la forense que sí hizo las autopsias a los asesinados en los trenes.

.-Vayase a casa doña Cármen que no son horas. Además nos han mandado de Barcelona un forense mu listo con gafas y ya nos asesora él. 

Total que a día de hoy yo sigo sin saber cómo murió exactamente el Geo Torronteras. Ni si le dió un cascote en la cabeza, ya que iban poco menos que de paisano y si no llevaban cámara tomavistas tampoco llevarían casco, o si le cortó un cristal la femoral y murió desangrado como Paquirri en Pozoblanco, o si fue la onda expansiva que le dio de lleno, o ....

Pero visto lo que pasó después con el cadáver, también dudo si está de verdad muerto o de parranda por ahí

con el Paesa.

Fijo que alguno de nuestros policeman que andarían por allí entonces recogiendo muestras y tal, se acuerda de la presencia de este tío. A ver si hay fotos que no haya censurado la Google y le vemos en la escena del suceso mandando y gobernando. 

_____________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Ene 2021)

Hace dos horas que subieron la entrevista con el juez Presencia, en la que analizan la denuncia que le han interpuesto a Santi Royuela, y que el mismo comenta en el video anterior de once minutos.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (18 Ene 2021)

Espero que los Royuela hayan dejado a alguien en la zona o alguna cámara, porque capaces son de ir la Guardia Civil, los Mozos de Cuadra, las logias masónicas y hasta el propio Mena a lomos de su correveidile Irigaray, esa cuadrilla tarda menos en limpiar el terreno que los chinos en montar el hospital de Wuhan

Parece que se aceleran los acontecimientos, si las notas manuscritas no eran suficientes a ver si lo son 300 cadáveres encima de la mesa del CGPJ


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Ene 2021)

Ojala salga todo de una vez

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cagabandurrias (19 Ene 2021)

Esto se anima. A ver qué se esclarece con la denuncia de ese médico presuntamente corrupto contra Santiago Royuela.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Ene 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> porque capaces son de ir la Guardia Civil, los Mozos de Cuadra, las logias masónicas y hasta el propio Mena



Por no hablar del CNI, que como ya se ha visto anteriormente con el articulo de El Pais, no es descartable su implicacion directa para paralizar todo este asunto, pues se les va la vida en ello, lo mismo que al sistema.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (19 Ene 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Por no hablar del CNI, que como ya se ha visto anteriormente con el articulo de El Pais, no es descartable su implicacion directa para paralizar todo este asunto, pues se les va la vida en ello, lo mismo que al sistema.



Quién sabe, quizá Mena y compañía se anticiparon y ya hace meses que limpiaron la fosa.
Lo que no entiendo es eso de soltar lo de la fosa sin decir la localización, es darle toda la información al adversario sin causar un efecto casacada. Sus motivos tendrán


----------



## Uritorco (19 Ene 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Quién sabe, quizá Mena y compañía se anticiparon y ya hace meses que limpiaron la fosa.
> Lo que no entiendo es eso de soltar lo de la fosa sin decir la localización, es darle toda la información al adversario sin causar un efecto casacada. Sus motivos tendrán



Segun ha escrito Santi en un mensaje la cuadrilla de Mena no sabe donde esta ubicada la fosa, que esta vigilada por personas de confianza de Alberto Royuela. Si Santi lo ha mencionado en el video es por que sabe que puede hacerlo sin correr ni exponerse a ningun riesgo. Lo que no acabo de entender es si esos cadaveres son el resultado de las fechorias de Mena o tienen algo que ver con el 11M.


----------



## Kolobok (19 Ene 2021)

Organizamos quedada de burbujos para desenterrar la fosa? Que alguien lleve palas, otro una buena Cámara. Yo llevo los bocatas con zumos.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (19 Ene 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Segun ha escrito Santi en un mensaje la cuadrilla de Mena no sabe donde esta ubicada la fosa, que esta vigilada por personas de confianza de Alberto Royuela. Si Santi lo ha mencionado en el video es por que sabe que puede hacerlo sin correr ni exponerse a ningun riesgo. Lo que no acabo de entender es si esos cadaveres son el resultado de las fechorias de Mena o tienen algo que ver con el 11M.



Puede que sean cadáveres de otra mafia del régimen (otra variante psoe, judicial, masónica, alcassera- bar spain, 11m....)

Es curioso que mencione en el vídeo ¨según las notas del fiscal Mena¨ y en los comentarios diga que no saben la localización 






Desde luego que los Royuela son tremendos, tienen todos mis respetos.



Kolobok dijo:


> Organizamos quedada de burbujos para desenterrar la fosa? Que alguien lleve palas, otro una buena Cámara. Yo llevo los bocatas con zumos.



Me apunto!!


----------



## Peritta (19 Ene 2021)

300 muertos son muchos muertos.



Uritorco dijo:


> Lo que no acabo de entender es si esos cadaveres son el resultado de las fechorias de Mena o tienen algo que ver con el 11M.



Don Santiago menciona el 11-M porque al Arimany Manso le mandaron a Madrid, pero a hacer las autopsias a los asesinados en los trenes no llegó, porque la forense Carmen Baladía se le adelantó y las hizo ella con su equipo de forenses y así nos pudimos enterar, desde bien pronto, que las bombas no llevaban metralla aunque me tocara discutir con algún desinformador de redes sociales que años después seguía hablando de metralla.

No señor, el Arimany éste certificaría lo del piso de Leganés que, para mí, es lo más sospechoso y chapucero de todo, y mira que lo del cartucho de dinamita con metenamina de impureza encontrado en la Kangoo era hasta jocoso. 
¿No se ha leído la anterior posta que publiqué?. 

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Ene 2021)

Expediente Rayuela. La mayor tomadura de pelo desde los supuestos diarios de Hitler. 

El bulo del ‘expediente Royuela’


----------



## Kolobok (19 Ene 2021)

. 
Es logico que fuese el de Barcelona, lo que es más difícil de creer que sea casualidad es que de todos los juzgados de instrucción que hay en Barcelona, toque uno que de antemano los Royuela tenían documentos vinculando a la jueza con Mena... 

Mucha casualidad, no crees??


----------



## Kolobok (19 Ene 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Expediente Rayuela. La mayor tomadura de pelo desde los supuestos diarios de Hitler.
> 
> El bulo del ‘expediente Royuela’



Este artículo hace un gran favor a la familia Royuela desde mi punto de vista, no da absolutamente ningún argumento de la "conspiración". Usa a los Royuela de título pero en lo que es artículo no hay ningún desarrollo. Además que informa que el CNI les está echando el ojo.


----------



## Niels Bohr (19 Ene 2021)

Hoy en día es perder el tiempo y en su caso la vida o la salud o el dinero intentar atacar al régimen criminal rojo.


----------



## Peritta (19 Ene 2021)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> Hoy en día es perder el tiempo y en su caso la vida o la salud o el dinero intentar atacar al régimen criminal rojo.



Al régimen criminal rojo se le ataca dejándole sin partidarios: abriéndoles los ojos. Que empiece, que empiece a darles vergüenza decir que pertenecen o son simpatizantes de él.

En cualquier caso no generalice, que ésto no va contra todo el régimen criminal rojo así, en general, sino contra esta banda en concreto y contra los cabayero-cabayero (siempre se les ha llamado números) que presumen de ser unos tipos duros y con muchos güevos, pero es evidente que menos que unos comedoritos nuncafollistas que ya no tienen nada que perder

salvo la vergüenza. 

Bueno, y también la vida. Pero todos sabemos que ésa la tendremos que entregar algún día ya que de este mundo nadie sale con vida. 


Toma, el vídeo de hoy y no me sea usté derrotista.



________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Monsieur George (19 Ene 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Organizamos quedada de burbujos para desenterrar la fosa? Que alguien lleve palas, otro una buena Cámara. Yo llevo los bocatas con zumos.



Siempre nos podemos acoger a la Ley de Memoria Histórica de Zapatero. 

Deduzco que tendrán atado el tema con la identificación de algún muerto y la colaboración de algún familiar.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Ene 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Expediente Rayuela. La mayor tomadura de pelo desde los supuestos diarios de Hitler.
> 
> El bulo del ‘expediente Royuela’


----------



## Peritta (19 Ene 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 548311



Joer, ¿está por aquí el Paddy Mcalloon?, juas, jua, jua. Fijo que también está el Voodoo ése.
Y yo pasándome por aquí a cuentagotas para no tergiversar el número de lecturas... quiero decir de visitas, que a todos nos sienta bien una cura de humildad de cuando en cuando.

Voy a designorarles un momentillo don @Uritorco porque le ha dao a usté por echarles de comer, pero cuéntese los dedos después no vaya a ser que se le hicieran huéspedes.

Don´t feed the troll -dicen en "lenguaje culto". El british, claro.
Vamos, que por su intervención voy a echar mi tiempo (que es lo más caro que tenemos los morturi) en ver qué dicen estos tíos a los que guardo en el ignore (tampoco veo las firmas ¿eh?, que las tengo capadas porque si no, la pantalla parecería una feria).


Joer, menuda parrafada que ha copiopegao el Voodoo del Nabarralde. A ver si me la leo, pero me juego vacas contra corderos a que la cosa consiste en descalificar -o decapitar- al mensajero.

En cualquier caso muchas gracias @Voodoo por subir esta burbujilla a la superficie.

_______________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Ene 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Joer, menuda parrafada que ha copiopegao el Voodoo del Nabarralde. A ver si me la leo, pero me juego vacas contra corderos a que la cosa consiste en descalificar -o decapitar- al mensajero.



Me parece que ha dejado una docena de veces ese malogrado articulo a lo largo de este hilo, mezcla de medias verdades y sensacionalismo. Los propios Royuela ya han dedicado algunos cuantos videos ha desmitificar muchas de las acusaciones que rodearon a su familia, en muchos çasos creadas por el propio fiscal Mena y sus tentaculos mediáticos. Lo que no acaba de entender este forero antifa de extremaizquierda, por lo visto especializado en el caso Epstein (este si es cierto ha machamarchillo), es el hecho de que los Royuela no hayan recibido ni una sola querella despues de más de un año subiendo videos en los que vierten las acusaciones más graves contra un larguisimo elenco de personas de la mas alta alcurnia. Es una interrogante que estoy seguro no podra responder.


----------



## Monsieur George (19 Ene 2021)

Lo de la fosa con desaparecidos me recuerda a la película "Brubacker". Deberían intentar contactar con los familiares de los desaparecidos del Expediente Royuela. Seguro que muchos de los muertos que tienen registrados en esas notas están en esa fosa. 

Sería vital que fueran las familias las que denunciaran o las que, simplemente, costearan un equipo forense que investigase y desenterrase la fosa.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Ene 2021)

Ultimo video subido hace una hora.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (20 Ene 2021)

Nuevo video, buen ritmo de producción. Así han de hacerlo, pico y pala, con constancia


----------



## Debunker (20 Ene 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Espero que los Royuela hayan dejado a alguien en la zona o alguna cámara, porque capaces son de ir la Guardia Civil, los Mozos de Cuadra, las logias masónicas y hasta el propio Mena a lomos de su correveidile Irigaray, esa cuadrilla tarda menos en limpiar el terreno que los chinos en montar el hospital de Wuhan
> 
> Parece que se aceleran los acontecimientos, si las notas manuscritas no eran suficientes a ver si lo son 300 cadáveres encima de la mesa del CGPJ




Eso mismo espero yo, el Mena y sus compinches saben donde han enterrado a esos muertos porque lo han hecho ellos mismos y son capaces de ir con una pala y en una noche tienen todo limpio, haber adelantado ese dato sin estar preparados, es decir sin haber puesto vigilancia masiva en el lugar puede ser un grave error y por un error se va todo a la mierda


----------



## Monsieur George (20 Ene 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Eso mismo espero yo, el Mena y sus compinches saben donde han enterrado a esos muertos porque lo han hecho ellos mismos y son capaces de ir con una pala y en una noche tienen todo limpio, haber adelantado ese dato sin estar preparados, es decir sin haber puesto vigilancia masiva en el lugar puede ser un grave error y por un error se va todo a la mierda



Comentó Santiago Royuela que los que habían realizado el trabajo de los enterramientos se les dio matarile para que no pudieran hablar. Ahora mismo los únicos que saben la localización de la fosa son los Royuela.


----------



## Don Minervo (20 Ene 2021)

renko dijo:


> No se si os suena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al menos conozco a uno. Me consta que no fue asesinado.


----------



## Kolobok (20 Ene 2021)

Don Minervo dijo:


> Al menos conozco a uno. Me consta que no fue asesinado.



A quien conoces?


----------



## Don Minervo (20 Ene 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> A quien conoces?



Conocí a uno de la lista. No fue asesinado.


----------



## Monsieur George (20 Ene 2021)

Don Minervo dijo:


> Conocí a uno de la lista. No fue asesinado.



Ojo, que muchos asesinatos parecen accidentes o infartos.


----------



## Debunker (20 Ene 2021)

Don Minervo dijo:


> Conocí a uno de la lista. No fue asesinado.



No fue asesinado pero ha muerto? Te aconsejo que lo busques en la profusa documentación de la web de los Royuelas , todos los asesinados están archivados por su nombre y con un número en forma de dossier, te sorprendería saber la cantidad de asesinatos cometidos cuya causa de muerte ha sido un ataque cardiaco, una inyección de insulina o cosas por el estilo con un parte médico de muerte por causa natural, un médico o médicos trabajando para la mafia de Mena, cuando lo tengas claro si no te convence lo denuncias donde quieras, al mismo Royuela, pero sin saber como actuaba la banda de Mena no vengas a tirar mierda aquí.


----------



## Uritorco (20 Ene 2021)

El ultimo video subido esta mañana.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Ene 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Joer, ¿está por aquí el Paddy Mcalloon?, juas, jua, jua. Fijo que también está el Voodoo ése.
> Y yo pasándome por aquí a cuentagotas para no tergiversar el número de lecturas... quiero decir de visitas, que a todos nos sienta bien una cura de humildad de cuando en cuando.



Saludos a Perrita. Me encanta tu sentido del humor.


----------



## Kolobok (20 Ene 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> No fue asesinado pero ha muerto? Te aconsejo que lo busques en la profusa documentación de la web de los Royuelas , todos los asesinados están archivados por su nombre y con un número en forma de dossier, te sorprendería saber la cantidad de asesinatos cometidos cuya causa de muerte ha sido un ataque cardiaco, una inyección de insulina o cosas por el estilo con un parte médico de muerte por causa natural, un médico o médicos trabajando para la mafia de Mena, cuando lo tengas claro si no te convence lo denuncias donde quieras, al mismo Royuela, pero sin saber como actuaba la banda de Mena no vengas a tirar mierda aquí.



Precisamente eso, si al menos nos dijera el nombre del muerto, pues lo buscariamos dentro del expediente y que la diga si coincide o no la información. Llevo tiempo deseando que sea falso lo de Royuela.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Ene 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Precisamente eso, si al menos nos dijera el nombre del muerto, pues lo buscariamos dentro del expediente y que la diga si coincide o no la información. Llevo tiempo deseando que sea falso lo de Royuela.



Si fuera cierto, lo de Jack el Destripador sería una broma.


----------



## Tigershark (20 Ene 2021)

la fosa de los 300 cadáveres supongo será donde tiraban los cuerpos una vez perpetrados los asesinatos. Esto cada vez se pone mejor o peor segun se mire.


----------



## Kolobok (20 Ene 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Si fuera cierto, lo de Jack el Destripador sería una broma.



Jack el Destripador hace mucho tiempo que fue superado... 

Propaganda Due en Italia

O 

Los GAL en España. 

O

La muerte de Epstein


Tenéis mucha confianza en los políticos, el CNI y en los hombres de Estado.


----------



## Don Minervo (20 Ene 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> No fue asesinado pero ha muerto? Te aconsejo que lo busques en la profusa documentación de la web de los Royuelas , todos los asesinados están archivados por su nombre y con un número en forma de dossier, te sorprendería saber la cantidad de asesinatos cometidos cuya causa de muerte ha sido un ataque cardiaco, una inyección de insulina o cosas por el estilo con un parte médico de muerte por causa natural, un médico o médicos trabajando para la mafia de Mena, cuando lo tengas claro si no te convence lo denuncias donde quieras, al mismo Royuela, pero sin saber como actuaba la banda de Mena no vengas a tirar mierda aquí.



No trato de tirar miera alguna. Hablo de un nombre en una lista que me ha sorprendido leyendo el hilo. Una persona cuya familia y la mía han tenido vínculos desde hace 60 años, que murió muy mayor y por causas (hasta donde yo se) totalmente naturales. Me ha resultado muy extraño.


----------



## kozioł (20 Ene 2021)

Don Minervo dijo:


> No trato de tirar miera alguna. Hablo de un nombre en una lista que me ha sorprendido leyendo el hilo. Una persona cuya familia y la mía han tenido vínculos desde hace 60 años, que murió muy mayor y por causas (hasta donde yo se) totalmente naturales. Me ha resultado muy extraño.



Si no es indiscreción, ¿cómo fueron las circunstancias de su muerte? Siéntete libre de contarlo, no te digo que respondas si no quieres.

En cualquier caso, gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (20 Ene 2021)




----------



## Peritta (21 Ene 2021)

Don Minervo dijo:


> No trato de tirar miera alguna. Hablo de un nombre en una lista que me ha sorprendido leyendo el hilo. Una persona cuya familia y la mía han tenido vínculos desde hace 60 años, que murió muy mayor y por causas (hasta donde yo se) totalmente naturales. Me ha resultado muy extraño.



Si, tire usté toda la mierda que pueda, bueno, mierda no, datos y argumentos caramba. No importa si son elucubraciones suyas siempre que estén bien pensadas y tengan su lógica. Haga de abogado del diablo que a nuestros trollers solo les dan 20 centimillos y no creo que con éso lleguen a pagarles ni el encendido de sus neuronas.

Es que me pasa lo que al @Kolobok :



Kolobok dijo:


> Llevo tiempo deseando que sea falso lo de Royuela.



Que ya me gustaría a mí no creerme el Expediente Royuela.

Si el hombre de quien habla usté era muy mayor puede que no lo mataran (aunque sentenciado, según los papeles, estaba), como le pasó al subastero cocainómano del otro vídeo, que se les murió de un infarto a poco que sintió el frío de una pistola en el cuello.

Total que puede que cobraran por el crimen aunque no lo perpetraran. Igual que el de aquellos dos chivatos de Francia (inexistentes) que el Ruiz le cobra al Mena cuando la operación Chumi.

Tenía entendido que los que el Sarasola encarga matar eran competidores suyos del ocio nocturno o el mundo de la noche. Ya sabemos que los guardias de la porra suelen (o solían) hacer más controles de alcoholemia cerca de unas discotecas más que de otras. Pero lo mismo es el encargo de un tercero que no quiere relacionarse con los sicarios. Al fin y al cabo muchos otros "encargos" venían desde un despacho de abogados.

Bueno, dos.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (21 Ene 2021)

Don Minervo dijo:


> No trato de tirar miera alguna. Hablo de un nombre en una lista que me ha sorprendido leyendo el hilo. Una persona cuya familia y la mía han tenido vínculos desde hace 60 años, que murió muy mayor y por causas (hasta donde yo se) totalmente naturales. Me ha resultado muy extraño.



Que no lo mataran puede cuadrar, a veces se echaban para atrás, se moría el _sujeto de referencia _ del susto o por causas naturales, cambiaban de opinión... 
El tema es; ¿Era empresario, alto funcionario o estaba en alguna asociación? Es decir...¿ es posible que alguien tuviera algún motivo para acabar con él?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (21 Ene 2021)

sitio


----------



## Uritorco (22 Ene 2021)

El video de hoy, sobre las clinicas abortistas.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (22 Ene 2021)

Sí lo hubo en el canal ACODAP noticias, pero empezó 20 minutos tarde por incidencias técnicas de Santiago


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (22 Ene 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El video de hoy, sobre las clinicas abortistas.



Ahora sí que se puede decir que el expediente lo seguimos 4 gatos .... Por la gatita que adoptó Santiago jajaj


----------



## Uritorco (22 Ene 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Ahora sí que se puede decir que el expediente lo seguimos 4 gatos .... Por la gatita que adoptó Santiago jajaj


----------



## Uritorco (22 Ene 2021)

Los dos videos de hoy. Parece que hay novedades judiciales sobre el canal de Santi.


----------



## Peritta (23 Ene 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Ahora sí que se puede decir que el expediente lo seguimos 4 gatos .... Por la gatita que adoptó Santiago jajaj



A ver si me hago con una cuenta de correo y le escribo algo a don Santiago.

Pues en ese vídeo está don Santiago sembrao apelando a la bonhomía de la jueza del 33 (número atómico del arsénico) y ofreciéndole incluso la inmortalidad. 

Ahí es ná. 

Bueno, pues don @Uritorco nos ha puesto los pies en el suelo con el siguiente vídeo donde vemos que la jueza ha admitido a trámite una querella como denuncia y hasta ha dictado veredicto. 3'26"

Qué jodía

No, si ya lo vimos cuando el Caso 11-M, en el que no se juzgaron los hechos sino que lo que se juzgó fue lo que ponía en el sumario. Versión oficial decimos los conspiranóicos de aquél suceso.

Del otro video diré que 25 kg de coca sin cortar a unos 100€/gramo salen 2'5 millones de euros. El 20% es medio millón de euros.

Lo de 100 euros/gramo es lo que pongo en duda ya que compra kilos y no pocos. Pero también entiendo que resultará difícil encontrar coca sin cortar y éso encarecerá el precio. 

Ea, ya tengo al sargento Kim alternado con la Yakuza de Fukuoka, jua, jua, jua. Luego les escribo algo.

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (23 Ene 2021)

Esta noche en directo a las 22,30


----------



## Kantabron (23 Ene 2021)

Acojonante el directo de hoy, todavía están en ello. Sinceramente, el que no se crea el expediente con todo lo que se ha expuesto ya no sé quemas tiene que ver.


----------



## Peritta (24 Ene 2021)

Kantabron dijo:


> Acojonante el directo de hoy, todavía están en ello. Sinceramente, el que no se crea el expediente con todo lo que se ha expuesto ya no sé quemas tiene que ver.



Pues lleva usté toa la razón, el vocablo acojonante es bastante más descriptivo que inquietante. Deja muy claro que la administración es una picadora de carne.

El mejor video de toa la serie. 
Aquí lo dejo por si alguien no quiere darle clickes a la Youtube:



_________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza., ...porque no es la primera vez que lo hacemos.


----------



## Siete_e (24 Ene 2021)

Sin lugar a dudas el mejor y mas descriptivo video que demuestra que no existen dudas de la mafia de la administración, o se revierten al pueblo los poderes que se les han entregado a estos grupos o el sistema colapsará.

Recuerdo haber visto un grabado de la edad media donde despellejaban vivo a un magistrado corrupto, luego cosían el pellejo, lo inflaban y lo exponían para escarnio publico y avisos a navegantes, ¡¡a ver quien tenia narices de atreverse!!.

Deberían hacer un resumen o realizar otro video mas cortito y explícito, este video desmonta la cobardía de los periodistas que dudan de la naturaleza de los documentos.

Pongo la noticia publicada en un medio minoritario pero son los únicos que se atreven *El DIestro*.

*#ExpedienteRoyuela La tremenda historia del policía represaliado, José Antonio Serrano, que demuestra lo que son capaces de hacer desde el poder cuando quieren destrozarle la vida a alguien*​_En un artículo que publicábamos ayer anunciábamos la entrevista que iba a mantener Santiago Royuela con un policía represaliado por parte de, presuntamente, su jefe y el famoso Fiscal Mena. *Aunque esperábamos encontrarnos con una entrevista que nos pusiera los pelos de punta, con lo que nos encontramos, finalmente, fue con algo peor y todo por ser una persona que se encontraba en el sitio equivocado, el día equivocado y ante unos superiores más que despreciables.*

Contaba el policía José Antonio Serrano cómo empezó todo cuando un día, estando en un bar de La Barceloneta junto a su hermano, sufrieron el ataque de 15 individuos y finalmente consiguió detener a cinco, a partir de ahí comenzó su pesadilla puesto que a lo largo del juicio, Serrano pasó de ser víctima a convertirse en verdugo, en acusado y en condenado a la friolera de 36 años de cárcel.

*Él intentó por todos los medios entender lo que estaba pasando y el por qué de esos problemas con la justicia cuando él no había hecho nada y fue, finalmente y a través de una documentación que tenía la familia Royuela,* como pudo enterarse de los motivos por los que había sufrido esa persecución injusta y por los que, finalmente, no pudo evitar pasar 6 años en prisión. Atentos al testimonio porque les va a dejar helados._


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (24 Ene 2021)

Jugosísimo el directo de ayer.

Unas pinceladas secundarias del testimonio pero importantes:

- El policía se enteró preguntando por su cuenta a un conocido que había trabajado con Mena, que efectivamente usaba notas para comunicarse con sus colaboradores.

- El policía se enteró también por compañeros de la existencia del policía Ruiz que había trabajado para Mena y sabían que había cometido delitos. Al otro sicario principal (García Peña, creo que era guardia civil) no ha conseguido localizarlo.

- El policía se entera en la cárcel de que al director de la prisión le han regalado una casa, se lo dicen unos presos que habían ido a pintarla, estilo película carcelaria americana, pero no se lo cree en ese momento.
Luego ve en los papeles del Expediente las pruebas de que es verdad.
Recordemos que por ese asunto el pez gordo empresario que había regalado la casa, le pide a Mena que saquen a Santiago Royuela a partir de cierto momento en lugar de seguir puteándole con los beneficios penitenciarios, para que Alberto Royuela no haga pública esa información.


Una duda que me corroe. ¿No tendrán las notas de Mena sus huellas dactilares? Podría haberlas escrito con guantes, pero igual no.

No sé si habrán intentado recabar pruebas por ahí.


----------



## Monsieur George (24 Ene 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Jugosísimo el directo de ayer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay muchas notas que tienen las huellas del fiscal. Confirmado por Alberto Royuela en un video que vi.


----------



## Peritta (24 Ene 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Jugosísimo el directo de ayer.
> 
> Unas pinceladas secundarias del testimonio pero importantes:
> 
> ...



Sí, las notas tienen las huellas de Mena. Que en uno de los primeros vídeos, cuando eran más pobres y tenían un micrófono para dos y no veas los cabreos que se agarraba el señor Alberto cuando se caía, jua, jua, jua, enseñaron unas cuántas que sabían que no tenían las huellas de nadie más y las tocaban con guantes de plástico y mucho cuidao.

El García Peña era policía nacional. Ruiz era el guardia civil.

A mí más miedo me da el conchabeo y el compadreo que se traen en la judicatura, ...a la que no voy a llamar justicia.

Y si lo hicieran para que se escaquearan culpables -que también, que así extorsionaba Mena a algunos jueces que habían dado vidilla a narcos gordos, se entiende que a cambio de dinero, claro- pues bueno. Pero es que se conchababan y compadreaban para condenar inocentes.
Que una cosa es echar balones fuera y otra -mu distinta- es echarle la culpa a otro.

¡Joder!.

Me ha parecido nimio el motivo por el que le toman tanta tirria al policía Jose Antonio Serrano.
Ya ves tú, una pajarraca en el cuarto de banderas, o como se llame el sitio donde se reúnen los policías, a la que algún jefecillo recien llegado de vacaciones quería darle legalidad burocrática por escrito, en lugar de dejarlo correr.

-¿Que quieres que escriba un estadillo?... Pues no voy a mentir coño.

Total que alguien te echa paencima a la administración y ésta actúa como una picadora de carne.
No sé, puede que el motivo haya sido otro.

Lo que sí que me ha quedado claro, y al que le tomó tirria supongo que también, es que este policía no debe de ser muy amigo de amañar o dar cambazos en los informes.

Lo dicho, la profesión de archivero va a acabar siendo profesión de riesgo. Deberían ir armados.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (24 Ene 2021)

El último video de hoy subido hace cinco minutos. Novedades en la denuncia contra Santiago Royuela.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (24 Ene 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El último video de hoy subido hace cinco minutos. Novedades en la denuncia contra Santiago Royuela.



Pues la juez que los ha citado es la que llevó el caso del Dr Aborto en su juzgado de número masónico, apartado del resto de juzgados y junto al de vigilancia penitenciaria.

Un juicio que empezaba así...







Como se explicaba en esta web, que por cierto hay un vídeo de un instante del juicio.

PLATAFORMA VIRTUAL DE SERVICIOS, ASESORÍA, CURSOS, DIPLOMADOS, SEMINARIOS EN SALUD Y DERECHOS. : Condenarán a 300 años a médico peruano (lincolnmaylleantaurco.blogspot.com)


...y que terminó con una condena real de 18 meses, que el tipo ni llegaría a entrar en la cárcel.

Y se juzgó porque salió en la tele el documental con cámara oculta de la TV danesa, que sino ni eso. Los periodistos españoles no se enteraban de na ni se querían enterar, como con el emérito durante tantos años.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (24 Ene 2021)

Imagino que los Royuela tienen la intención de lanzar simultaneamente el bombazo y la querella, para generar sinergias.
A mí lo que me dejó descolocado es eso de que el soe quería crear una fundación con los royuela para guardar el expediente y romper con el soe de antaño.. no se lo cree nadie, solo hay que ver quien es la ministra de defensa o quien está en las listas del psc (villarejo)


----------



## Uritorco (24 Ene 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> A mí lo que me dejó descolocado es eso de que el soe quería crear una fundación con los royuela para guardar el expediente y romper con el soe de antaño.. no se lo cree nadie, solo hay que ver quien es la ministra de defensa o quien está en las listas del psc (villarejo)



Fue una sugerencia del juez Presencia, que peca de excesiva ingenuidad. El juez Presencia no es consciente de quien manda en España, de ahi ese buenisno de que "el PSOE de ahora no es el mismo que el de antes". La creacion de una Fundación de esas caracteristicas solo seria posible el dia que se produzca una revolución al completo, la cual diese garantias más que suficientes de que dicho Expediente estaria a salvo de cualquier incidente o inafortunado "contratiempo". Ahora el Estado ESTA completamente secuestrado por la masonería criptojudía, por lo que no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## Kolobok (24 Ene 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Fue una sugerencia del juez Presencia, que peca de excesiva ingenuidad. El juez Presencia no es consciente de quien manda en España, de ahi ese buenisno de que "el PSOE de ahora no es el mismo que el de antes". La creacion de una Fundación de esas caracteristicas solo seria posible el dia que se produzca una revolución al completo, la cual diese garantias más que suficientes de que dicho Expediente estaria a salvo de cualquier incidente o inafortunado "contratiempo". Ahora el Estado ESTA completamente secuestrado por la masonería criptojudía, por lo que no hay nada que hacer.



El PSOE siempre ha sido el mismo partido criminal y asesino desde su fundación, en los años 30 te pegaban tiros en la nuca, en los 80 el Gal, en los 2000 la ETA etc etc etc. 

Nunca cambiaran, lo llevan en el ADN


----------



## Peritta (25 Ene 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Pues la juez que los ha citado es la que llevó el caso del Dr Aborto en su juzgado de número masónico, apartado del resto de juzgados y junto al de vigilancia penitenciaria.



¿Anda, el doctor Morín es peruano?. Pues ahora me entero. En cualquier caso los que llevan la fama de las clínicas ilegales son por Aquí, y en los Simpson también, los argentinos.

-Qué quilombo...- o algo así, diría el @Tumama juntando las puntas de los dedos como hacen los italianos.

Bien por mencionar la coincidencia de magistrada en ambos casos don Íñigo, pero ahora repasando el vídeo:



tengo que mencionar yo el destrozo en las dos clínicas competidoras de la del doctor Morín (hacia el minuto 4) que Mena le encarga a Ruiz, y en las que puede que hubiera más argentinos que peruanos.
Sí, es una licencia literaria, pero lo que yo quería decir es que el mejor método que tiene hoy día un camello para deshacerse de camellos competidores que le mermen clientela es echarles a la policía paencima

pagando, claro.

No, no es que el de la discoteca de al lado de donde se pone el control de alcoholémia no haya pagado a los maderos para que no se pongan allí, sino que los más probable es que haya sido el de la otra discoteca quien haya pagado para que se pongan otra vez en el mismo sitio.

El mero-mero, el cappo de tutti cappi parece el Mena éste. Luego si no está en el ajo del 11-M cerca va a andar.
@Tarúguez mira a ver si averiguas quién mandó traerse al Arimany Manso a Madrid a cuenta del 11-M, ya que para entonces el Instituto Anatómico Forense de Catalunya era ya independiente del de Madrid y habría que hacer una gestión administrativa más larga y más documentada.

Tres euros a una porra a que fue la policía científica -la del Santano- la que mandó traérselo alegando escasez de forenses, "colapso sanitario" o algo.
Y no pudieron mandarle llamar hasta que no hubiera ocurrido la matanza claro. No podía estar aquí antes del 11-M. Menos mal que se empeñó la forense Baladía en hacer las autopsias aquella noche, que si esperan a que hubiera llegado este tío lo mismo nos cuentan que los cadáveres tenían metralla.

En el minuto 19'35" la cura de humildad me la llevo yo por vago y por la simpleza de mi historieta del sargento Kim de la Benetérita coreana. Jua, jua, jua. Bueno, el simple soy yo, que la realidad es bastante más complicada que la mente humana, y ya es decir.Pero es que si doy el pelotazo y hacen una serie o un manga, para allá que iba a salir por patas y aquí no vuelvo ni en videoconferencia.
No vaya a ser que mi señora se quiera volver y acabe convertida en estatua de sal.

FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

Pero a la Elisabeth Castelló Fontoba lo que le ofrece don Santiago hacia el minuto 21' es la inmortalidad como a Ruth, que es la única juez que sale en el Libro de Los Jueces de los judíos.
Vamos, que su nombre sea recordado en los libros de historia.
A ver si es que me la voy a tener que envainar cada vez que digo que los güevos con diéresis también les cuelgan a las mujeres coño. ¿Siglo XXI siglo de la mujer, no?. Pues a ello doña Elisabeth,

que la inmortalidad no se la ofrecen a cualquiera.

El @calopez también se ha dado cuenta y por éso nos mantiene este hilo en el principal. Sabe que podría dar el pelotazo si este asunto explota y se multiplica por diez el número de usuarios del foro de modo que hasta podría poner moderadores en plantilla

o en suela.

Partido político no: periódico.

Total que si habría que guardarse un video del Expediente Royuela yo me guardaría éste de la clínika.

Lo de la k es porque queda más alternativa.


----------



## Siete_e (25 Ene 2021)

Sr. Peritta, decía un forero unas paginas más atrás que eras un buen bromista, me contuve a no rectificarle, recordarle o enseñarle el lema de la Vieja Revista La Codorniz, fundada por el insigne sevillano Miguel Mihura, que decía:

*"La Revista más Audaz para el Lector más Inteligente"*

Pues con este ultimo post que tu has publicado hay que aplicarle el inteligente lema de D.Miguel Mihuara y al que me permite mi osadía cambiar alguna palabreja:

*"El Post más Audaz para el forero más inteligente"*


----------



## Sturmgewehr (25 Ene 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Me ha parecido nimio el motivo por el que le toman tanta tirria al policía Jose Antonio Serrano.
> Ya ves tú, una pajarraca en el cuarto de banderas, o como se llame el sitio donde se reúnen los policías, a la que algún jefecillo recien llegado de vacaciones quería darle legalidad burocrática por escrito, en lugar de dejarlo correr.



A mí también me parece desproporcionadísimo el motivo por el que supuestamente le hunden la vida al policía José Antonio Serrano. Una pena de 30 años por lo que se podría arreglar con un "perdonadme que tenía un mal día" por parte del superior. Si no hubiera conseguido el indulto se habría podrido en la carcel. Si el motivo es únicamente este, me da una frustración brutal. Hay motivos para hacer una venganza que ni el Conde de Montecristo.


----------



## Peritta (25 Ene 2021)

Siete_e dijo:


> Sr. Peritta, decía un forero unas paginas más atrás....



Muchas gracias señor, no vea lo bien que sientan, pero no me eche más flores que soy vulnerable al halago.

Nunca llegué a resolver ningún Damero Maldito de aquellos, pero a mi padre no le duraban una siesta.
Éso sí, me tiene que reconocer que los disparates que estamos viendo día sí, día también, no se le hubieran ocurrido a don Miguel en su teatro del absurdo ni harto de griffa.
¿Y ahora?... joer. ¿Qué quiere que le diga?, a día de hoy tengo la sensación de ser una cabra en un garaje

o en un desfile.

Vamos, que me río por no llorar.

No sé, habrá que hacerse anarquista o algo para acabar con la todopoderosa administración y el sistema buroctrátiko actual que sustituyó al R78 aquél en los Idus de Marzo del 2004.

Y los gilipollas señalando al dedo o al R78 aquél.



Sturmgewehr dijo:


> A mí también me parece desproporcionadísimo el motivo por el que supuestamente le hunden la vida al policía José Antonio Serrano. Una pena de 30 años por lo que se podría arreglar con un "perdonadme que tenía un mal día" por parte del superior. Si no hubiera conseguido el indulto se habría podrido en la carcel. Si el motivo es únicamente este, me da una frustración brutal. Hay motivos para hacer una venganza que ni el Conde de Montecristo.



Lo cachondeable es la suspensión de sentencia verbal o algo así, que no sé si será figura jurídika o algo, jua, jua, jua, que le echó la juez aquella para que la parte contraria no recurriese en el caso de la pelea aquella por la que le pedían 50 años.
Vamos, que si alguien recurría iba a ser la fiscalía y no los "apaleaos".

¿Qué clase de sentencia es ésa?. Jua, jua, jua. Pedro pacheco, no digas ná que te estoy viendo venir.

No, éste ni tenía que disculparse ni le tenían que pedir disculpas. Éste es uno que pasaba por allí y al que le tocaron las pelotas con la cosa administrativa y que no solo se negó a mentir por escrito, sino que le siguieron los demás.
Luego puede que le hayan empurado más por cabecilla que por la sublevación en sí.

Cosas de las jerarquías y las cadenas de mando supongo. Y si encima el jefe es un tiquismiquis de oficinas, la que te puede caer paencima es toda la picadora de carne.

Pero el informecillo, denuncia o acusación de tráfico de drogas y mafioso de siete leguas que les cuelan a los de vigilancia penitenciaria denota una inquina y un rencor mantenido durante años. Ahí sí le doy la razón y puede que su enemigo sea otro.

_________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (26 Ene 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Una duda que me corroe. ¿No tendrán las notas de Mena sus huellas dactilares? Podría haberlas escrito con guantes, pero igual no.
> 
> No sé si habrán intentado recabar pruebas por ahí.




En efecto al parecer las huellas existen, pero no hay que buscar más, una firma puede falsificarse entrenándote miles de veces hasta conseguirla y a pesar de que puede ser falsificada , una firma da a un documento todo el valor legal que necesita para su autenticidad.

Una nota podría con mucho esfuerzo de entrenamiento , copiar la letra de alguien , la letra del Mena no es precisamente fácil de copiar, pero se podría hacer, pero en el Expediente Royuela hay decenas de miles de notas e historias, 1.300 asesinatos con al menos 5 notas del Mena por cada asesinato y luego las cientos de cosas más que hay aparte de los asesinatos, eso es imposible total que sean falsificaciones, no hay forma de hacerlo , no hay mayor prueba desde el inicio de la historia escrita que, un párrafo escrito de puño y letra, es como el ADN de una persona o sus huellas dactilares, no hay forma de falsificarlo.


----------



## Liberal templado (26 Ene 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Muchas gracias señor, no vea lo bien que sientan, pero no me eche más flores que soy vulnerable al halago.



Es que es verdad, no se me sonroje, pero tiene usted una manera de escribir muy "verbal", que parece que hable vamos. Además ameno, culto y otras lisonjas que me ahorro.

Por otro lado, es cierto que el último video con el policía nacional es muy revelador. Me cuesta ver que alguien se invente esta nota. Sería muy rebuscado. Ya saben algunos de los de por aquí que soy escéptico en algunos detalles pero testimonios como éste me devuelven a la verdadera fe. 

Supongo que el cabreo del mando con el amigo Serrano debe ser por algo más de lo que explica. Pero bueno, sigo dándole credibilidad a la historia, a pesar que de primeras cuesta darle verosimiltud.

Seguimos.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (26 Ene 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Es que es verdad, no se me sonroje, pero tiene usted una manera de escribir muy "verbal", que parece que hable vamos. Además ameno, culto y otras lisonjas que me ahorro.
> 
> Por otro lado, es cierto que el último video con el policía nacional es muy revelador. Me cuesta ver que alguien se invente esta nota. Sería muy rebuscado. Ya saben algunos de los de por aquí que soy escéptico en algunos detalles pero testimonios como éste me devuelven a la verdadera fe.
> 
> ...



A ver, le quitáis importancia al hecho de que el policía hiciera un informe contando la verdad que PODRÍA HABER HUNDIDO LA CARRERA DE UN MANDO BORRACHÍN y maltratador en caso de darle el cauce adecuado por sus superiores.

Que no es solo una cuestión de ego, es una cuestión de importancia laboral y económica vital.


----------



## Debunker (27 Ene 2021)

Creo que estos últimos vídeos no los habéis puesto, si me he despistado y están , no pasa nada,



Este de tráfico de hachís, el Mena le daba a todo, no se le escapaba nada, vaya tío


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (27 Ene 2021)

Otro recién salido del horno


----------



## Peritta (27 Ene 2021)

No le respondas.
Pierde calidad el hilo. Él solo se descalifica.
Mira las cosas siempre desde el punto de vista del tercero que lee.
Mételo en el ignore y no lo verás caramba. 
Usa el ignore como si no hubiera un mañana y te aseguro que otro foro aparecerá ante tus ojos.
Éste ocupa sitio y se repite como los pedos de alubias. Además, no ignoras a una persona sino a un multinike si es que tienes prejuicios morales. 
No te preocupes, que le leerás, mas comedido y mas respetuoso, con otra multinike distinta, cuando quera decirnos algo importante y que le leamos. Para sabotear tiene ésta.
_______________________

Pues éste es de ayer y no lo habéis puesto cabrones.





Éste otro de abajo es de hace unos meses y aquí rescato para los usuarios nuevos que se asomen, para los desmemoriados por la griffa o por la edad, o por si a los de la CNI, que deben de ser ya los únicos que nos leen, les da por cambiar de becarios. Jua, jua, jua. Para que sepan que son ellos y no yo (ni ninguno de los comedoritos de este foro) quienes están más cerca de los piolets.

A la obra se viene con casco, y mirando de cuando en vez pàtrás.

¡Ah!. Y no toméis nada que alguien os ofrezca por ahí, que lo mismo no es droga.

Ya sabéis que el triste destino de un buen sicario -con triénios y éso digo- es ser acabado por otro sicario.

Avisaos váis.



______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Patatas bravas (27 Ene 2021)

A mi el policia invitado no me ha dado buen feeling la verdad . Eso no quita que sea verdad lo que cuenta.


----------



## Peritta (28 Ene 2021)

Pues que hoy a las cuatro de la tarde o así, tienen un directo con el juez de ACODAP y el policía Jose Antonio Serrano. 



Y aquí tiene otro vídeo de cómo ordena investigar a periodistas, que debe de ser del sabado y nadie lo ha publicado.




______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (28 Ene 2021)

Ahora mismo on-line



______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (28 Ene 2021)

Joer. Me ha dejado hundido el chat trifásico ése. No nos leen ni los becarios de la CNI.

Ná, 500 personas mal contás. Jesús qué cruz.

No creo que haya juez alguno, ni policía ni pikoleto de ninguna comandancia que se haya pasado por allí siquiera a husmear. Al juez éste le tienen que tener marginado, la ACODAP ésa serán cuatro gatos, que sin contar con el Voodoo ý algún otro troll aún serán menos que nosotros.
Y el policía éste que ha sufrido injusticia está más solo que la una y más o menos marginado.

No me gusta el juez, es mu pelma, habla más que mi cuñada. Da muchos rodeos hablando y le gusta acaparar cámara.
Lo de pedir treinta y tantos años por una pelea de bar y el tipo seguir trabajando huele desde la comandancia de al lado ¿y ningún fiscal ni compañero, ni nadie sacó la cara por él?. Ni siquiera la juez que echó esa sentencia tan rara movió un dedo y a la que podía haber apelado el hombre.
Y menos mal que no perdió la cabeza y se lió a tiros con la jueza porque 35 años por una pelea de bar dan para éso y más. 

Estas cosas que nos están desvelando los Royuela dicen más de los funcionarios que de la administración.

Sí, sí, si habrá quien le eche la culpa al "sistema"... pero yo no. Yo se la echo a individuos.
Cabrones.

Nadie se menea, tocristo cagao y las instituciones en manos de bandas.

Pues puestos a ésas ¿para qué queremos instituciones si los propios funcionarios no son capaces de pasar una escobita y una fregona por allí?.

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (28 Ene 2021)

¿Alguien de aquí se animará a denunciar?
La idea que tienen es que denuncien miles de personas para que no puedan represaliarles, pero me temo que está gente no tendría problemas en represaliar a los 10 o 12 que se animen a denunciar con ellos.
Hasta parece que la tal Inmatrix se ha mosqueado 

Lo del bombazo lo han gestionado mal, o lo sueltas o no, es mala idea soltar esas cosas a medias.



Peritta dijo:


> No me gusta el juez, es mu pelma,



Me llama la atención que en las denuncias escriba cosas como "encarguitos" o "el jefazo del Santander"
Para mí esos términos parodian sus propias denuncias y les restan fuerza.


----------



## Peritta (28 Ene 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> ¿Alguien de aquí se animará a denunciar?
> La idea que tienen es que denuncien miles de personas para que no puedan represaliarles, pero me temo que está gente no tendría problemas en represaliar a los 10 o 12 que se animen a denunciar con ellos.
> Hasta parece que la tal Inmatrix se ha mosqueado
> 
> ...



Y el "ahí queda éso" del final.
Para mí que vanidoso es un rato. Pero redacta bien.
Ya, ya le gustaría a éste -bueno y a nosotros también- que solo el 5% de los jueces estuviera corrupto o a las órdenes de un psicópata. Nunca se sabe dónde termina la red y empieza la cadena de favores. Luego si son el 5% los que están sin corromper ni extorsionar ya me parecerían a mí muchos.

¿Cómo que no pueden represaliarles con miles de denuncias?... bueno miles, muchas decenas señor, algún centenar en el mejor de los casos. Es que no somos más.
Ya, ya puso el señor Alberto denuncia en más de mil juzgados, y hasta repartió por allí un librito donde contaba su caso, y ya ve usté el caso que le hicieron.
Ni enemigos le deben de quedar ya al Mena dentro de la administración. Éste se carga hasta al apuntador si es que no le tiene también chantajeado.

Nunca entendí por qué fue don Santiago a pedir protección en la fiscalía. La administración es el cuartel general del enemigo, yo en esa boca de lobo no me meto. El corporativismo gremial les protege y es tontería ir contra ella. Preferiría destruirla con lluvia de fuego y rechjinar de dientes porque ahí dentro, como en Sodoma, ya no queda ningún justo.

Pero igual en sanidad, en educación, en fomento etc. Ése sí sería un buen reseteo

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## renko (29 Ene 2021)

Se confirma que el _bombazo _del ER es la localización geográfica de más de 300 cuerpos enterrados de personas asesinadas. Lo ha soltado ya abiertamente en el último directo con el juez Presencia y el policía.

Ya lo comentasteis pero Santiago lo que tiene que hacer antes que ninguna otra medida es localizar como sea a familiares de esos desaparecidos para que sean ellos los que denuncien y exijan las exhumaciones basándose en esas pruebas documentales. Solo ellos pueden moverlo todo de manera más contundente y rápida. La motivación familiar-emocional puede ser un motor imparable, así como que se puedan unir muchos de ellos para hacer un frente común.

Insisto, no se trata de colgar la lista de muertos y a ver si algún familiar la ve. No. Hay que localizar a los familiares de forma activa uno por uno para informarles del paradero de sus familiares desaparecidos y de las causas de su muerte. No es tan dificil. Yo mismo he localizado a muchos familiares tirando de esquelas, apellidos y facebooks, etc....

Si me diera la lista de esos enterrados, yo mismo lo haría.


----------



## renko (29 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, comentábais lo de las huellas de Mena en las notas..... ¿ y los restos de ADN que sin duda tiene que haber también? (suyo, de Ruiz, Peña, Irigaray, Arimany...)


----------



## Uritorco (29 Ene 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Para mí esos términos parodian sus propias denuncias y les restan fuerza.



Pues la ocurrencia gratuita de llamar el "mengele español" al Arimain, tiene tela. Me parece que peca en exceso de liberal.


----------



## Debunker (29 Ene 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Pues la ocurrencia gratuita de llamar el "mengele español" al Arimain, tiene tela. Me parece que peca en exceso de liberal.




Con denuncia de 1.300 muertos cuya causa de muerte fue falsificada a mí me parece más que apropiado denominar a Arimain como Menguele, hasta es posible que Menguele tuviera menos víctimas que el mismo Arimain por eso de que la historia la escriben los vencedores.


----------



## Debunker (29 Ene 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> ¿Alguien de aquí se animará a denunciar?
> La idea que tienen es que denuncien miles de personas para que no puedan represaliarles, pero me temo que está gente no tendría problemas en represaliar a los 10 o 12 que se animen a denunciar con ellos.
> Hasta parece que la tal Inmatrix se ha mosqueado
> 
> ...



Yo les he enviado un donativo y pienso denunciar , me corta un poco que no tengo fotocopiadora para copiar la plantilla de la denuncia pero ya me arreglaré, creo que esto es muy grave y alguna experiencia tengo del pasado de como se la gastan , en realidad todos estamos expuestos a que un día estés en el lugar equivocado y te caíga la del pulpo, además es que, ningún país puede prosperar bajo una dictadura criminal como la que tenemos y encima en la oscuridad sin que nadie sepa de sus crímenes y la mentira colosal que sufrimos. 

Si no denunciáis, al menos enviar algún dinero. Gracias


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (29 Ene 2021)

Sí @Debunker , tampoco nos vamos a poner quisquillosos con Presencia, hay que reconocerle su apoyo al expediente y su valentía. De hecho, quizá que no sea extrictamente ortodoxo es lo que le hace ser un tío más honorable, máxime si lo comparamos con ciertos juezes y fiscales que todos conocemos.

Falta por conocer al otro juez represaliado


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (29 Ene 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Si no denunciáis, al menos enviar algún dinero. Gracias



Yo le he hecho una pequeña donación, acorde a mi economía. En cuanto a la denuncia, me animaría con la denuncia gorda, creo que no con Arimanso


----------



## Debunker (29 Ene 2021)

renko dijo:


> Se confirma que el _bombazo _del ER es la localización geográfica de más de 300 cuerpos enterrados de personas asesinadas. Lo ha soltado ya abiertamente en el último directo con el juez Presencia y el policía.
> 
> Ya lo comentasteis pero Santiago lo que tiene que hacer antes que ninguna otra medida es localizar como sea a familiares de esos desaparecidos para que sean ellos los que denuncien y exijan las exhumaciones basándose en esas pruebas documentales. Solo ellos pueden moverlo todo de manera más contundente y rápida. La motivación familiar-emocional puede ser un motor imparable, así como que se puedan unir muchos de ellos para hacer un frente común.
> 
> ...



Por favor dime en que minuto del vídeo dice lo de la fosa, no lo encuentro , gracias


----------



## Kolobok (29 Ene 2021)

Pues a mi el juez me parece el que más sentido común tiene de todos y el que está planeando una estrategia más o menos viable. Amén, de que me parece muy interesante todos los términos legales que emplea y como te explica las argucias del judicial 

¿¿La querella de los Royuela porqué esta vez tenía que funcionar?? 

Creo que hacen bien montandose una asociacion, que aunque sean 4 pringaos (recordemos que esto no ha hecho más que empezar) y también una fundación sobre el expediente. 

Reviste de mayor seriedad las denuncias desde mi punto de vista, ya no te enfrentas con un chalao que está sin camisa en su casa de Poble Sec.


Debunker dijo:


> Con denuncia de 1.300 muertos cuya causa de muerte fue falsificada a mí me parece más que apropiado denominar a Arimain como Menguele, hasta es posible que Menguele tuviera menos víctimas que el mismo Arimain por eso de que la historia la escriben los vencedores.



Debunker, antes que nada decirte que estoy del lado de los Royuela y que el juez Presencia, me parece clave para el expediente, no sólo por sus conocimientos Jurídicos, sino también por la estrategia que quiere seguir (presentarse como aspciación y no como dos tios locos querulantes y conspiranoicos, como han pasado a los Royuela todo este tiempo, injustamente) 

Pero cuando haces una denuncia tienes que ser serio. No puedes ser chulito ni condescendiente en ella. Las críticas de las formas me parecen legítimas. Si bien es cierto que son un mal menor pues la verdad es que la denuncia y futura querella están excelentemente redactadas. 

Se debería de evitar lo de Menguele, es un invento de Santiago, nadie le conoce así, es puro recochineo. Deben de pensar que así provocaran una especie de prejuicio al juez, uy! Lo llaman Menguele en los foros, debe ser muy malo. 

Lo más seguro es que al leer eso el juez ponga cara de asombro y piense que son unos frikis. Algo parecido pasa con los "encarguitos" y "jefazo del Santander".

Es un tema muy serio, más vale pecar de serio que ser ingenioso.


----------



## Peritta (29 Ene 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Sí @Debunker , tampoco nos vamos a poner quisquillosos con Presencia, hay que reconocerle su apoyo al expediente y su valentía. De hecho, quizá que no sea extrictamente ortodoxo es lo que le hace ser un tío más honorable, máxime si lo comparamos con ciertos juezes y fiscales que todos conocemos.
> 
> Falta por conocer al otro juez represaliado



¿Está por aquí @Debunker?. Pues me tiene metido en el ignore a profundidad y no puedo leerla aunque la citéis. 
Haga pues el favor don Chortino de informar si dice algo interesante o tiene alguna idea brillante.



Kolobok dijo:


> Pues a mi el juez me parece el que más sentido común tiene de todos y el que está planeando una estrategia más o menos viable. Amén, de que me parece muy interesante todos los términos legales que emplea y como te explica las argucias del judicial
> 
> ¿¿La querella de los Royuela porqué esta vez tenía que funcionar??
> 
> ...



Sí señor, el que está más puesto en el tema es el juez. Ello no le exime de sus defectos como persona. En el chat trifásico ése no le dejó hablar al policía para que contara su caso y no me he enterado aún muy bien de la pajarraca que se traía el jefecillo ése, con el de estupefacientes borrachín que estaba desplazado al grupo porque su mujer iba a parir en breve. 

O éso dijo el policía Serrano que les dijeron, cuando metieron a aquél en su equipo unos diítas.

Pero al juez éste, que seguro que aún con defectos es una muy buena persona, le veo marginado y apartado y sin ninguna influencia en ese gremio. No así a don Baltasar, que también expulsaron de la carrera judicial -aunque no por denunciar corrupciones- pero es que don Baltasar tenía un grupo de "pretorianos" y dice el refrán que quien tuvo

pues retuvo.

Lo del Menguele referido al Arimany Manso es una ocurrencia de don Santiago, que, como es el pequeño de la casa tiene dejes de hijo único y las tonterías que le hemos visto hacer no han sido pocas, como el mandarle algún correo electrónico más o menos ofensivo al Arimany Manso diciéndole las verdades del barquero, tras haber puesto éste la denuncia que la jueza del 33 está considerando como querella.

Sí, el juez ve las trampas mejor que nadie y hasta da pelos y señales, pero están haciendo unas trampas mu gordas, a la vista de los demás jueces y nadie tiene el cuajo de decir ná porque nadie quiere mirar. 

No hay güevos



Spoiler



Don Santiago, aquí le dejo un breve diálogo que mantuve con un policía más o menos estandard en el foro anónimo de malhablados donde a veces escribo, en un hilo que abrió otra persona y que se titulaba: 

*¿Qué porcentaje de funcionarios y policías de aduanas son corruptos y están en el ajo de las drogas? 
.....*
..... 
POLICEMAN.- Guerra Sucia contra Eta, 11-M, Faisán, Kitchen, Delcygate, Del Pino, Villarejo... La lista es más larga de lo deseable o lo aceptable. Pero todo eso sucede en una esfera que me queda lejos. Inalcanzable para mí. 

PERITTA.- Pero usté sí que es alcanzable por la esfera ¿eh?. Le recuerdo que está más cerca. 
¿Se callaría si ve que su jefe de equipo le coloca un paquete de droga al coche de un notorio camello al que paran y no le encuentran nada?. ¿O le haría caso si le pidiera que lo hiciera usté?. 
¿Iría con el cuento al jefe de jefes de equipo?, ¿pediría el cambio de sección?, ¿hablaría con las perdagogas del departamento de piskología?, ...¿o le pediría parte al compañero que ve escamotear una paca de coca?. 

-Te he visto Calixto, ¿cuál es mi parte?. 

-Te he espiao Wenceslao, ahora voy y se lo digo a tu padre. 

-Yo no he visto ná.

POLICEMAN.- Me quedan 5 trienios para poder optar a la seguridad actividad, y lo haré sin dudarlo. Quiero disfrutar mientras me queden fuerzas. Mientras tanto, pueden pasar muchas cosas. No pongo ni quito Rey, pero obedezco a mi señor. Creo que se decía así. Pero si puedo elegir, pues mejor. 

PERITTA.- Jua, jua, jua. ¿Ya está pensando en la excedencia, en la jubilación?. 

¿Cree que es mejor dejarlo todo en manos de un "General Bajito" y cruzar los dedos para que nos salga bueno?. ¿Cómo lo prefiere?, ¿Con muchos güevos y echao palante?, ¿mu listo con gafas y con mucho conocimiento?, ¿con sentido común, humilde y que se marche cuando arregle las cosas, aunque haya que llamarlo tres o cuatro veces como a Arístides o a Catón El Viejo?. 
¿O lo prefiere con suerte, con mucha baraka a ver si se nos pega algo, aunque sea un cuerposcombro con voz de pito?. 

Ni quito ni pongo rey pero "ayudo" a mi señor -dijo el mercenario francés que intervino en la pelea (vamos, que les dio la vuelta por la cara) entre dos hermanos pretendientes al trono, creo que de Aragón. Vamos, que le "ayudó" sin que el otro le ordenara nada. 

¿Y quién es su señor?. ¿Su jefe de equipo?. ¿Cualquiera ante quienes su jefe de equipo se cuadra y se pone en primer tiempo de saludo?, aunque luego a éstos no les obedezca, u obedezca a unos sí y a otros no. 

¿Hasta dónde está usté dispuesto a obedecer o a "ayudar" a su señor ése, si es que tiene mu claro quién es su señor?, ...aunque puede que éste a usté no le llame por su nombre sino que le llame "recurso". 

¿Se fía usté de los jueces?. ¿Son los jueces de fiar?. ...vaya. Veo que ha actualizado el hilo antes de que publicara yo esta posta y me ha respondido aún antes de preguntarle. 

Jua, jua, jua, por no llorar. 

POLICEMAN.- Todos los caminos llevan al "Yo no he visto ná" y cruzar los dedos.  



¿Lo ve don Santiago?. Sálvese quien pueda. El último que profane las tumbas de los demás. 
Allah ahkbar.




Si, yo también estoy con los Royuela. Ya me gustaría a mí no estarlo y pensar que todo esto es una trola. Pero que @Debunker no idealice a la gente, que la gente tiene culo y la suele cagar.

Coño.

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## BHAN83 (29 Ene 2021)

Me encanta ver como el dinero de mis impuestos se gasta en pagar a perros del estado para inventar estas gilipolleces.

Joder con Occidente y la libertad, mejor nos valdria vivir en una dictadura militar de derechas sin tantos engaños y subnormalidades.


----------



## renko (29 Ene 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Por favor dime en que minuto del vídeo dice lo de la fosa, no lo encuentro , gracias


----------



## Peritta (30 Ene 2021)

Este es el último vídeo de hoy y me ha parecido encontrar una fuerte incoherencia con el video del otro día



Con éste:



Pero en éste es Juan Abellán la víctima y es otra persona, que me había liado yo solo.
Pero repasando este vídeo, en el minuto 10' lee un par de notas donde Mena le dice a Ruiz que se deshaga de de las notas que tenga por ahí acumuladas.
Luego el menda las perdía por ahí y se las iban devolviendo -o no-, o no eran notas tan de ida y vuelta como me pensaba yo, o eran salvoconductos administrativos para identificarse en el entramado maffioso. Algo así como una tarjeta oro para que la canallada encargada a los de la policía tuviera preferencia frente a otros crímenes y canalladas encargadas por otros departamentos administrativos (fijo que algunos asesinatos se los encargan los de Educación u Obras Públicas, además de la fiscalía de este señor). O el Mena es un tuercebotas de mucho cuidao.

Que tò pué ser.

Al fin y al cabo el policía Serrano ha hablado con un compañero que conocía que el Mena trabajaba a base de notas (cuéntate que los seguimientos y otras averiguaciones los harían los de su grupo, o los de estupefacientes u otras agrupaciones policiales), y lo mismo alguno dejaba de hacer lo que estaba haciendo a poco que alguien enseñara una nota de ésas.

Con razón hay tal cantidad de notas.

Puede que haga bien el señor Alberto al retenerlas porque nos íbamos a entretener en cotilleos de entrepierna y no en el meollo de la cosa.




BHAN83 dijo:


> Me encanta ver como el dinero de mis impuestos se gasta en pagar a perros del estado para inventar estas gilipolleces.
> 
> Joder con Occidente y la libertad, mejor nos valdria vivir en una dictadura militar de derechas sin tantos engaños y subnormalidades.



Las dictaduras dependen de los dictadores. Y como salga el dictador chungo lo podemos flippar. Ojo al manojo pues, que hay que tener mucho cuidado con lo que se pide.
Que los dioses son mu recozíos y mu reveníos y lo mismo nos dan dos o tres tazas.
Yo, desde hace tiempo, no les pido nada para mi.

Los engaños y las subnormalidades son desde el 3 de Abril del 2004 para acá señor. Hoy, hace trece años cayó el R78. En el R78 no había estas gilipolleces.



A ver si alguno de nuestros CSI policiales o administrativos puede poner al Arimany Manso en Madrid alrededor de aquella fecha, ya que al ser de otra "diócesis" quiero decir al ser de un instituto anatómico forense independiente del Instituto Anatómico Forense y Centralistè de Madrit, cobraría dietas por desplazamiento o algo y dejarían rastro. Y si es así no podrá negarlo.

Ya, ya me barrunto yo quién le hizo la autopsia dactiloscópica al Chino.

Mowgli para los de estupefacientes.

Si quiere cosas inventadas don @BHAN83 vaya a la versión oficial del 11-M que nos han contado y podrá hasta echarse unas risas de lo malos que son los prestidigitadores.
Pero como todo es ahora eufemismo puede llamarles, así como suena: magos.

Ya ves tú.
________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (30 Ene 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Pues a mi el juez me parece el que más sentido común tiene de todos y el que está planeando una estrategia más o menos viable. Amén, de que me parece muy interesante todos los términos legales que emplea y como te explica las argucias del judicial
> 
> ¿¿La querella de los Royuela porqué esta vez tenía que funcionar??
> 
> ...




Logicamente una denuncia o querella no debe ser redactada con sobre nombres o motes, pero que se defina a un médico criminal como Menguele popularmente de la misma forma que definimos a políticos y otros , me parece bien , define lo que esa persona es con un simple adjetivo y no un nombre, Menguele era un criminal de los grandes e histórico. 
*
"Lo más seguro es que al leer eso el juez ponga cara de asombro y piense que son unos frikis. Algo parecido pasa con los "encarguitos" y "jefazo del Santander".*

Desde el presidente del TS al último Juez y-o fiscal de todo el estado español, saben de sobra quienes son los Royuelas y saben de sobra que no son unos frikis, todo lo contrario los Royuelas son la pesadilla de la judicatura española que. finalmente son más corruptos que los mismos políticos que los mandan , me da la sensación de que aún no somos conscientes de lo que denuncian los Royuelas, lo que denuncian es un estado fallido , mil veces peor que una dictadura porque las dictaduras hacen sus fechorías en abierto, esta gente actúan cubiertos por un manto de legalidad que asesina por quítame esas pajas, y utiliza los medios que tienen pagados por la ciudadanía para hacer fortuna y mantenerse en el poder a costa de asesinatos, colaborar y encubrir los mayores delitos de nuestro código penal, es algo increíble , tan grave que a la mayoría de la gente que ha tenido acceso a los papeles de los Royuelas no lo acaban de creer, piden cosas como huellas o ADN en las notas de Mena, un escrito de puño y letra no necesita de más pruebas porque no puede haber más pruebas fiables que, notas manuscritas , de hecho tanto el ADN como huellas pueden ser añadidas a cualquier papel fraudulentamente, pero una nota no , decenas de miles de notas manuscritas, no pueden ser falsificadas, la escritura es personal como el ADN o huellas dactilares.

Y no os quepa la menor duda , seguro que hay más Menas por el territorio nacional, para muestra un botón, si los poderes del estado son corruptos al extremo de asesinar y colaborar con los delitos penales más grandes y todo apoyado y pringao desde el mismo gobierno del estado, con unos medios amordazados , censurados y comprados ¿qué nos queda? , solo rezar para que el destino nos libre de no caer en sus manos.


----------



## Peritta (30 Ene 2021)

Y aquí, en este triste foro de malhablaos hablando del problema de China o de las Chimbambas.

¿Cómo no nos a van a vacunar?. Y dar por culo si quieren.

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Kolobok (30 Ene 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Logicamente una denuncia o querella no debe ser redactada con sobre nombres o motes, pero que se defina a un médico criminal como Menguele popularmente de la misma forma que definimos a políticos y otros , me parece bien , define lo que esa persona es con un simple adjetivo y no un nombre, Menguele era un criminal de los grandes e histórico.
> 
> *"Lo más seguro es que al leer eso el juez ponga cara de asombro y piense que son unos frikis. Algo parecido pasa con los "encarguitos" y "jefazo del Santander".*
> 
> ...




Ya, el problema es que la denuncia de ACODAP, en el primer párrafo ya está compuesto lo de "Doctor Menguele Español". Si hasta yo conociendo el expediente y creyendo lo que nos cuenta Royuela arrugué la nariz. Coño, no puedes empezar así una denuncia de un tema tan serio. Si quieres que el apodo cale, llámale así en tus vídeos de Youtube pero ni de broma ante un juez.

Yo creo que no todos los jueces tienen que conocer el expediente, por ejemplo, el juez Presencia no tenía ni idea hasta que fue varias veces represaliado y conoció el expediente de casualidad. Como comentó @Peritta el juez Presencia era un lobo solitario, más solo que la una en la carrera judicial y así hay muchos. 

En la judicatura, los jueces relacionados con el mundo político, altos cargos (mamoneo y cadena de favores de toda la vida) y algunos jueces comprados (peones necesarios para cometer las fechorías) sí que deben conocer los rumores de los crímenes de la banda Mena-Ruiz. Algunos sólo rumores, otros estarán casi seguros y unos pocos habrán participado puntualmente y activamente en el entramado mafioso. Como bien dices, es un entramado de dimensiones colosales, digno de un país fallido (aunque me da a mi que España no es el único país que sufre de estos crímenes)

No puedes comprar a todos los jueces siempre, por eso Mena escogía estratégicamente a las personas para sobornarlas y establecer un a cadena que va desde los matones de la Policía hasta el forense que certificaba como muerte "natural".

Podría hacerse un paralelismo con el caso de Harvey Weinstein, ''El productor de Hollywood'' que durante más de 30 años estuvo abusando de actrices. ¿Lo sabía Hollywood? Sí, pero habían diversas capas de conocimiento. Supongo que hasta gente que no tenía ni idea porque no había coincidido nunca con él. Pero de seguro que se hablaba entre los actores, unos pensarían ''tiene las manos muy largas pero es inofensivo'' y a otros les habría metido el pene hasta el culo hablando vulgarmente. La cuestión es que la gente CALLA hasta que tiene muy claro que NO LE PUEDE PASAR NADA y eso suele ser cuando el personaje ya está derrumbado prácticamente. 

A mi de las notas de Mena me faltan documentos suyos públicos escritos por él a mano, que yo no los conozco pero que de seguro los Royuela sí porque ya realizaron análisis periciales que se confirmaron como positivos, ¿o no?


----------



## Debunker (30 Ene 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Ya, el problema es que la denuncia de ACODAP, en el primer párrafo ya está compuesto lo de "Doctor Menguele Español". Si hasta yo conociendo el expediente y creyendo lo que nos cuenta Royuela arrugué la nariz. Coño, no puedes empezar así una denuncia de un tema tan serio. Si quieres que el apodo cale, llámale así en tus vídeos de Youtube pero ni de broma ante un juez.
> 
> Yo creo que no todos los jueces tienen que conocer el expediente, por ejemplo, el juez Presencia no tenía ni idea hasta que fue varias veces represaliado y conoció el expediente de casualidad. Como comentó @Peritta el juez Presencia era un lobo solitario, más solo que la una en la carrera judicial y así hay muchos.
> 
> ...




Lo que me refiero de que toda la judicatura española son conocedores del caso de los Royuelas es de que, son conocedores de la corrupción en la justicia y hasta donde llegan, el Juez Presencia no conocía el caso de los Royuelas , pero sí la corrupción de la judicatura, por eso mismo cualquier Juez al que llegue el caso Royuela no se sorprende y no piensa que son frikis sino que denuncia algo cierto de difícil o imposible resolución y en todo caso peligroso de admitir a trámite. Te lo demuestra las más de 600 denuncias por todo el territorio nacional que ha hecho el Royuela padre y ni un puto juez la ha admitido a trámite, ni siquiera han cumplido con su deber de especificar o declarar porque esas denuncias no se admiten y por tanto no se investigan, solo hay silencio como si esas denuncias nunca hubieran tenido lugar. 

*"A mi de las notas de Mena me faltan documentos suyos públicos escritos por él a mano, que yo no los conozco pero que de seguro los Royuela sí porque ya realizaron análisis periciales que se confirmaron como positivos, ¿o no?"*

En efecto han hecho 3 pruebas caligráficas en diferentes países con firmas de caligrafía prestigiosas, pero es que a mí concretamente todo eso me sobra, en el Expediente Royuela se tocan tantas cosas, hay tantísimo escrito tanto de Mena como de sus secuaces , hay tantas historias, tantos nombres de la delincuencia del lumpen como de poderosos como FG, Zp, Margarita Robles, ETA, ERC, los Gal, 11-M y un largo etc. , tanta truculencia , tanta operatividad eficaz en crímenes que, denunciar todo eso solo lo puede hacer un loco de remate, excepto que estén seguros de lo que dicen y tengan pruebas y aún así hay que tener unos huevos fuera de lo común para denunciar todo esto , encima se han gastado un pastizal en recabar esa información y han expuesto sus vidas, a Royuela padre había que hacerle un monumento. 

Y sí por desgracia esto no solo ocurre en nuestro país, también hasta donde se sabe en UK , cuando estalló el caso de pederastia de Salville en el corazón de la BBC se supo que altos magistrados del supremo estaban involucrados y eran partícipe de esas orgías criminales, ni uno de ellos fue tan siquiera citado a declarar, ahora lo vemos en los tribunales de EEUU desde el Supremo hasta abajo, todos se han negado a investigar el fraude electoral, y si fuera solo eso, pero hay mucho más que no me voy a extender en ello. Vamos derechos a un mundo que será un infierno


----------



## Kolobok (30 Ene 2021)

Bueno, buscando sobre el expediente en forocoches he encontrado el mensaje de un tal Emg19, muy interesante.

Expediente Royuela: La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción de España - Página 3 - Foro Coches

El usuario, en vista de la cantidad de documentación que hay, ha decidido centrarse en dos casos del expediente aleatorios, el de Mercedes de Pablo Vinaixa y el de José Albiol Verdecho. Del primero ha conseguido encontrar la Sentencia por la que condenan a un sujeto por el asesinato de la chica.

-*Según los manuscritos de Mena*, (El fiscal Mena manda asesinar a una scort – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña) Mercedes de Pablo era una prostituta con la que Mena mantenía relaciones sexuales de forma recurrente. Lo más curisoso es que Ruiz era el que organizaba los encuentros sexuales, llegándole a pedir Mena ''trae también a una amiga experta, que me apetece algo distinto''.

Pues el Mena estaba encantado con la putuca, pero resulta que Mercedes de Pablo empieza a torearlo, le da plantones y Mena se pone furioso. La gota que colma el vaso es que Mercedes le coloca una cámara secreta y logra grabar el último encuentro. Allí Mena decide matarla y Ruiz consigue finalmente destruir la cinta.

-*Según la Sentencia de la Audiencia Provincial de Tarragona *(Consejo General del Poder Judicial: Buscador de contenidos) _(Audiencia Provincial de Tarragona, Sección 2ª, Sentencia 203/2008 de 28 Abr. 2008, Rec. 9/2007 Ponente: Mira Picó, Macarena Amparo.) _Mercedes de Pablo conoció a Miguel Ángel en un Bar de Reus, ella estaba en un estado de gran embriaguez, llegando incluso a desvanecerse. El camarero del Bar preguntó si era necesario llamar a los servicios médicos, pero Miguel Ángel dijo que no hacía falta y se la llevó a su casa. En su casa y aprovechando el estado de embriaguez de Mercedes de Pablo, Miguel Ángel la violó, la torturó y finalmente la asesinó. Esa misma noche se deshizo del cadáver tirándolo a un contenedor debajo de su casa. La policía lo encontró al día siguiente y el reconoció ser el asesino. Finalmente la Sentencia lo condenan por asesinato y agresión sexual a un total de 28 años, no pudiendo exceder 25 años su ingreso en prisión.

Bueno, que decir que ambas versiones me parecen totalmente incompatibles. Según dijo el forero, contactó con Santiago y le dio las siguientes explicaciones: ''_El (Royuela) me dijo que no había leído la sentencia, pero que es posible pagar a una persona para que se haga pasar por el culpable, además de que hay muchas personas de la Administración que estaban compradas por Mena y que contaban con su colaboración…''_

Me parecen unas explicaciones muy débiles, ¿un tío que pagas para que admita ser el culpable?¿la jueza de la AP, el abogado de la víctima, los informes forenses falsos, los testigos comprados etc etc etc? No sé, me parece surrealista. Además, que no es la forma de proceder de la banda de Mena, suelen ser más de ''accidentes de coche'', palizas, desapariciones forzosas, ''muertes naturales''...antes de que meterse en un embolao judicial.

No sé, me parece tremendamente extraño que alguien aceptase ese destino.

Siento ser abogado del diablo, pero es necesario cuestionarlo todo y a todo el mundo. Dicho sea de paso, quizás hay algun detalle que se me pasa por alto y que da alguna explicación a esta incongruencia. De todos modos, son cientos los expediente que hay...


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (30 Ene 2021)

@Kolobok me acuerdo de ese expediente



A mí no me parece inverosimil, sinceramente.
Por cierto, en el 1:40 habla de fondo José Antonio, el policía.


----------



## Kolobok (30 Ene 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> @Kolobok me acuerdo de ese expediente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver, como te he comentado seguro que se me puede escapar algo...pero me cuesta encontrarle explicación.

Porque en los hechos probados de la Sentencia aparecen testigos, el camarero del bar, el amigo de Miguel Ángel, otra chica etc etc... Además que el tío confesó...

Lo único que se me ocurre es que absolutamente todo el procedimiento judicial sea un montaje, que todo lo que ponga en la Sentencia de la AP sea mentira. Que el Sargento Ruiz haya amenazado de muerte a Miguel Ángel y a su familia y haya asumido los 20 años de prisión...

Una cosa curiosa es que Miguel Ángel recurre en Casación, no porque crea que es inocente sino porque la sentencia contenía defectos de forma y va a parar al juez del TS, Joaquín Gimenez García, que si lo buscas te aparece que lo denunció ACODAP por haber participado en la doctrina Botín (y estar relacionado con Mena, ya que éste último le chantajeaba).

Exclusiva: Ex juez inhabilitado denuncia sobornos de jueces en el Supremo por Botin y delincuentes favorecidos

De todos modos, sería interesante contactar con Miguel Ángel, que puede ya haber salido de la cárcel y dejarle caer lo de Mena...a ver si suelta la lengua.


----------



## Peritta (30 Ene 2021)

Jua, jua, jua. Con razón no quita el @calopez este hilo del principal.

Cada vez que actualizamos este hilo hay quien pierde el culo por abrir hilos nuevos o reflotar los viejos y mandar esta burbujilla al fondo de las profundidades, no vaya a ser que alguien la lea.
Total que se aumenta el tráfico.

Pues lo lleváis claro cabrones, tengo textos para aburrir a un perro chico.

Ganaros el jornal ¡perrrros!.

Txakurras dice el gilipollas del neolengüés.





Dispènsusté don Santiago que le escriba con retraso pero he sufrido un colapso informático que me ha dejado mudo unos diítas. 

Sí, ya había visto el vídeo. Luego no identifique el número de visualizaciones con el número de personas, que yo he entrado por aquí tres o cuatro veces. 

O más. 

Pídales a los de la Youtube un listado del número de usuarios distintos y verá que "semos" cuatro gatos mal contaos y no nos leen ni los becarios de la CNI no se les fuera a pegar algo. 

Pero creo que este chiste ya se lo conté en un directo y me pareció arrancarle una risilla por lo bajinis. Jua, jua, jua por no llorar. 

En fin, que la omertá (hombría dicen los maffiosos de dos o tres efes) y el manto de silencio (muerte civil decían los romanos) es más eficaz y más leal que cualquier banda de txikarios a sueldo y soldada. 

Bién por intentar presentar la querella un 23F, jua, jua, jua. ¡Torero!. ¡Pieza!. ¡Figura!. ¡Artista!. 

Para que luego digan que los piropos solo se los decimos a las mujeres. ¡Coño!. Que también se los decimos a los hombres, aunque no nos acostemos entre nosotros. 

Ni de coña. 

Luego si alguna quiere denunciar, que denuncie que le han acosado a base de borriquerías y no piropos joer.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

PD.- Perdonen ustedes pero no había visto sus textos antes de subir el mío. Parece que el sistema funciona raro y actualiza cuando le parece.


----------



## Monsieur George (30 Ene 2021)

Lo de poner en una denuncia judicial "doctor Menguele español", parece poco serio, la verdad. A mi también me chirrió bastante. A un juez no lo puedes predisponer con apodos o insultos.


----------



## Peritta (30 Ene 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> @Kolobok me acuerdo de ese expediente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bien traído el video don @Choritino Pizpireto . Menudo cabreo moruno se agarra el señor Alberto. Le pasa lo que a muá y a la mayoría de ustedes, que se encoje de hombros cuando un culpable se queda sin su castigo reglamentario pero se indigna cuando condenan a un inocente.

Pero si no cree que nadie se pueda comer el marrón de otro don @Kolobok, ahí tiene al Trashorras que confesó lo de la dinamita de Mina Conchita, con el gitanillo conduciendo la furgoneta y esperándoles a que trajeran los explosivos, de noche y nevando, y ya sabe usté que los explosivos caducan como la comida mal envasada y uno nunca tiene la seguridad de que vayan a explotar.

Bueno, pues confesó hasta el gitanillo.

Pero ésto pasa cuando tienes más pecados que el confesionario de un presidio y como te caigan paencima todas las otras causas, lo mismo sales perdiendo y, con tal de que te quiten de encima las otras causas, confiesas una cosa que no has hecho.

Comerse el marrón en lenguaje carcelario.

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## renko (30 Ene 2021)

Creo que esto ha pasado bastante desapercibido. Cuelgo la carta que le escribió en 2006 Mena a Zapatero pidiéndole ayuda y, de paso, amenazándole.
Diría que es el documento más importante de todos los que han visto la luz del Expediente hasta ahora por los detalles que se deducen de él, implicando en la trama al mismísimo presidente del gobierno y secretario general del PSOE.

Carta del fiscal Mena al Presidente Zapatero en 2006 amenazándole si no le ayuda – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


----------



## Peritta (31 Ene 2021)

Pues me ha pasado desapercibida esa carta don @renko. ¿Ha salido en algún vídeo?. Sí recuerdo una que le escribía a cuenta de la masonería y un masón uruguayo del 33 (número atómico del arsénico) de intermediario, en la que le daba las gracias o pedía audiencia o algo.

Ésta no me suena, y por el tono y por lo que dice no me hubiera pasado desapercibida. Fijo que no la han sacado en ningún vídeo.

Tampoco se ve la letra de Mena, solo aparece la transcripción ¿eh?.

Sin embargo he de reconocer que hace mucho que no me paso por la web a mirar documentación, los .pdf me parecen algo ortopédicos. Bueno, y hasta ahora tampoco he podido dejarle mensajillos en los vídeos.

No sé, ésa carta, y conociendo las ventoleras que le dan a don Santiago de cuándo en vez, ya la hubieran hecho pública y leído varias veces bastante antes, cuando hablaron de la masonería y tal, y me hubiera enterado yo.
También puede ser que estén descubriendo documentos nuevos por ahí entre tanto volumen, y que tienen que andarse con cuidado de no contaminarlos con sus propias huellas y tal, de modo que la cosa va poco a poco.

Espero que si el juzgado pide los originales, les inunden con miles de notas, pero los originales de las más jugosas no, hasta que la cosa sea notoriamente pública y jueces y periodistas miren a donde tienen que mirar.


Me está decepcionando España don Renko. Ni los cazadores de trollers de la Newtrall, ni los reporterillos ansiosos de fama se asoman por aquí y don Santiago lo que ofrece (si es que la cosa no es una trolleada) es un puesto en la historia, el que tu nombre sea recordado.

Ahí es ná.

¿Tentaremos al Rubius con el Expediente Royuela?.


Toma frase lapidaria para ponerla por ahí, no tiene copyright, que me la acabo de inventar, de modo que puede apropiársela y decir que es suya para darse pisto en su círculo de amigos o por ahí... cundo nos levanten el arresto domiciliario éste:

*Uno vive mejor que sus padres si éstos logran dejar un mundo mejor que el que se encontraron al nacer. *
_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## renko (31 Ene 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Pues me ha pasado desapercibida esa carta don @renko. ¿Ha salido en algún vídeo?. Sí recuerdo una que le escribía a cuenta de la masonería y un masón uruguayo del 33 (número atómico del arsénico) de intermediario, en la que le daba las gracias o pedía audiencia o algo.
> 
> Ésta no me suena, y por el tono y por lo que dice no me hubiera pasado desapercibida. Fijo que no la han sacado en ningún vídeo.
> 
> ...




Yo la he visto leida por Santiago en dos videos como mínimo. Uno de hace un tiempo y otro reciente. Lo que pasa es que creo recordar que en ninguno de esos videos esa carta era el motivo central, por eso quizá no habéis reparado en ella. Buscaré alguno de esos videos para colgarlo. De todas formas Santiago es un poco desastre organizándose.

La carta que le escribe Mena al Gran Maestre de España para que hable con el capo masón uruguayo, que es el que tiene una relación estrecha con Zapatero, es anterior a esa otra. Recuerdo que de esa otra carta anterior, Zapatero le acaba aconsejando a Mena jubilarse para que deje de ser aforado y así la querella interpuesta por Royuela-padre en el Supremo quede sin efecto.


----------



## renko (31 Ene 2021)

Aqui está el video con esa carta..... y perdona pero el original manuscrito por Mena aparece tanto en el video como en el PDF que colgué.


----------



## Peritta (31 Ene 2021)

Ok No había visto ese video (les pongo thanks para saber que los he visto). Debió ser cuando el colapso informático que sufrí.

Y sí, lleva razón, aparece el manuscrito en el .pdf, lo que pasa es que me tarda en descargarse y pensé que no estaba. Usté dispense.

______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (31 Ene 2021)

Es curioso que estemos hablando sobre esta trama criminal a la par que no hemos creado un hilo paralelo para formarnos en Derecho, pero no la mierda que dan en las universidades y másters, sino el verdadero Derecho, ley natural, fraude del nombre legal, epiqueya, soberano y ciudadano, la figura del autor ejecutor y beneficiario del nombre legal, la del testaferro y fideicomisario del nombre legal, sociedades pantalla y "bancos offshore", el IRPF que no es obligatorio y por lo tanto no se puede imponer, entre otros tantos conocimientos ocultos a los que no tenemos acceso.

En otras palabras, estamos criticando a unos individuos a los que haremos caso si la situación lo requiere a través de sus esbirros y discapacitados racionales disfrazados y armados mientras nosotros permanecemos desarmados y por supuesto sin ninguna intención de usar la violencia en legítima defensa, es curioso.


----------



## Peritta (31 Ene 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Es curioso que estemos hablando sobre esta trama criminal a la par que no hemos creado un hilo paralelo para formarnos en Derecho, pero no la mierda que dan en las universidades y másters, sino el verdadero Derecho, ley natural, fraude del nombre legal, epiqueya, soberano y ciudadano, la figura del autor ejecutor y beneficiario del nombre legal, la del testaferro y fideicomisario del nombre legal, sociedades pantalla y "bancos offshore", el IRPF que no es obligatorio y por lo tanto no se puede imponer, entre otros tantos conocimientos ocultos a los que no tenemos acceso.
> 
> En otras palabras, estamos criticando a unos individuos a los que haremos caso si la situación lo requiere a través de sus esbirros y discapacitados racionales disfrazados y armados mientras nosotros permanecemos desarmados y por supuesto sin ninguna intención de usar la violencia en legítima defensa, es curioso.



¿Que no hemos creado un hilo paralelo?. Joer, bastante es que no dejemos hundir éste en el olvido señor. Y por lo que veo somos los mismos cuatro gatos de siempre los que lo mantenemos a flote

con el correspondiente disgusto del Voodoo y otros trollers y sabotagers. 

Lo del "Derecho" me lo voy a tomar a cachondeo como el Pedro Pacheco aquél, que ya ha visto como la jueza ésa llama "querella" a la "denuncia" y la considera así o asá según le peta. Ahora averigüe usté por qué sumidero se fue el Derecho ése que usté escribe con mayúscula. 
Lo que sí sabemos -y cualquier juez o periodista que quiera asomarse a este hilo- es quién tira de la cadena. 

Con nombre y apellidos oiga. Nada de generalizaciones. Los generalizaos son los que se ponen de perfil y, como el policía del dialoguillo ése que publiqué en un espoiler, acaban diciendo que no saben ná, que no han visto ná.

¡Coño!, pues porque no queréis verlo.

Sí, los malos ganan porque los buenos no hacen ná. Ni se hablan entre sí. Qué vergüenza de "servidores públicos". 

Y éso que son funcionarios y tienen las habichuelas aseguradas de por vida.


Estamos hablando de esta trama criminal porque la hemos pillao con los caballos, con el coche de bomberos, con la lancha motora y todos los cachivaches del tiovivo, hasta con el carrito de los helaos. 

En fin, don Agustín, voy a dejar por aquí esta pastilla azul por si a alguien le cuesta digerir la pastilla roja que es este hilo.



No, no es vicio, es medicina.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (31 Ene 2021)

Estaba pensando que quizá Santi Royuela conseguiría más encadenándose a una farola frente al Congreso, con un buen cartel y obviamente con una huelga de hambre.
No llega al extremo de quemarse a lo bonzo como un monje tibetano, pero quizá sirva de algo....
O quizá sirva para ir derecho a un psiquiátrico, y con multa por no acatar el toque de queda

Realmente la mejor forma de defenderse de los malos malosos es emplear sus mismas armas, por desgracia.
El caso de Luis Olarra nos muestra el camino de como lidiar con la gentuza, fue un empresario vasco que se negó a pagar el impuesto revolucionario e iba por Vascongadas sin escolta ni nada.
Simplemente con sus 2 huevos de avestruz amenazó a la banda, que si le pasaba algo a él o a sus familiares o trabajadores había dado la orden de pagar a la mafia para ir a por ellos. Y jamás se atrevieron a toserle siquiera.

El problema es que eso sirve para defenderse, y los Royuela necesitan más que eso, necesitan atacar. Y atacar con esas tácticas ya sería convertirte en malo tú también.
Han de ser creativos para atacar, porque la mafia judicial es un callejón sin salida.
Mas no hay que ser pesimistas tampoco, D.Alberto sabe que la perdiz está en la zarza, tiene la escopeta preparada y el perro se ha puesto de muestra.
Ojalá conserve la salud D.Alberto y pueda ver él en vida que se hace justicia.


----------



## Debunker (31 Ene 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Bueno, buscando sobre el expediente en forocoches he encontrado el mensaje de un tal Emg19, muy interesante.
> 
> Expediente Royuela: La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción de España - Página 3 - Foro Coches
> 
> ...




A mi no me parece extraño, en las notas de Mena se dice como la víctima fue trasladada a Reus y arrojada en un contenedor que coincide con lo que dice la sentencia en cuanto a encontrarla en un contenedor , también dicen las notas de Mena que fue estrangulada como recoge la sentencia ¿como sabía eso Mena antes tan siquiera de que apareciera el cuerpo y se iniciara una investigación? 

Al parecer el acusado y condenado era noviete de la víctima y supongo que la cosa se le complicó a Mena cuando se supo que la víctima no era una prostituta profesional sino que hacía servicios esporádicos como hacen muchas universitarias e incluso amas de casa para tener ingresos extras, pero no era la prostituta clásica sin perro que le ladre ni nadie que se interese por ella, sino hija de unos comerciantes conocidos en Reus y eso suponía mucha presión para buscar y encontrar el asesino, y supongo que tuvieron que encontrar a un "acusado" que al ser novio de la víctima era ideal, lo del bar y lo del camarero es simple, si al cabo de 3-6 meses la policía te interroga sobre un suceso en un bar que ocurrió el día X el camarero puede recordar el incidente porque fuera llamativo, no era llamativo en realidad porque borrachos y borrachas en un bar tiene que haber a menudo y no llaman la atención, son parte del negocio, pero imposible que el camarero se acuerde si fue un martes o un jueves y solo necesita algo de presión para declarar que efectivamente fue el día X. 

Si en las pruebas del Juicio se encontró ADN del acusado o incluso restos de semen , nada especial entre dos personas que mantienen una relación y aunque fuera mínimo , entrecomillo de prácticas forenses " Conclusiones: los espermatozoides persisten en la *vagina por* más *de* 72 horas, lo *que* representa un hecho importante a considerar en los protocolos *de* investigación en criminalística y ciencias forenses para la determinación *de* delitos sexuales", pues bien el acusado no tenía escapatoria y entonces entra la fiscalía a negociar, si te declaras culpable tendrás una condena muy suave, a los 10 años a la calle y a los 6 ya tendrás permisos carcelarios, si no te declaras culpable te condenamos a la pena más grande y saldrás de prisión cuando seas un viejo, eso se hace todos los días en cualquier parte del mundo. 

Habría que encontrar al acusado pero si está libre ya de poco va a valer porque después de la lección recibida lo que querrá es seguir con su vida sin complicarse, sobre los padres de la víctima aún peor porque decirles que su hija se dedicaba a la prostitución y tenía un tío tan asqueroso y repulsivo como Mena de cliente, nunca lo aceptarán.


----------



## Peritta (31 Ene 2021)

Joer, no había visto el video éste:



en el que presentan la contradenuncia al Arimany Manso.

Sí, vi otro vídeo en el que leyeron la denuncia, pero pensé que no la habían presentado así y que habrían eliminado lo del doctor Menguele y lo del "Ahí queda éso" del final.

Para un foro como éste están muy bien esas expresiones, pero para presentarlo en un documento oficial de denuncia queda muy friki. ¿Nadie en ACODAP ha sido capaz de torcerle el aparejo al juez éste y hacerle entrar en razón, o nadie de esa asociación se ha leído siquiera la denuncia?.

-En Espain se lee mu poco.

Ahora entiendo yo el mosqueo que os agarrásteis unas postas más atrás.


Sí, recuerdo lo del Olarra de la constructora Huarte y Cia. don @Choritino Pizpireto 
Se decía que los de la mafia marsellesa tenían los nombres de 40 personas a las que liquidarían si a él le secuestraban o secuestraban a alguno de su familia.
_____________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 Feb 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Joer, no había visto el video éste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y tenia 1000 millones en una cuenta mancomunada o algo con la mafia marsellesa que no recuerdo con una lista entera de chusma de Herri Batasuna y sus familiares como candidatos a "hereredar" por si palmaba alguno de su familia.

que tio mas grande.


----------



## renko (1 Feb 2021)

A veces siento pena de que un hilo tan importante como este por el tema que trata, reciba tantos aportes y esté tan frecuentado por foreros de tan bajo nivel


----------



## Peritta (1 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> A veces siento pena de que un hilo tan importante como este por el tema que trata, reciba tantos aportes y esté tan frecuentado por foreros de tan bajo nivel



Pues si lo dice usté por mí don @renko ésta va a ser mi última posta. Aquí les dejo el vídeo de hoy.




Ea, ya nos les molesto más. Lamento no haber estado a la altura ni haber alcanzado el nivel mínimo.

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (1 Feb 2021)

Hago mías las palabras de @Peritta . Un saludo a todes


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Feb 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Estaba pensando que quizá Santi Royuela conseguiría más encadenándose a una farola frente al Congreso, con un buen cartel y obviamente con una huelga de hambre.
> No llega al extremo de quemarse a lo bonzo como un monje tibetano, pero quizá sirva de algo....
> O quizá sirva para ir derecho a un psiquiátrico, y con multa por no acatar el toque de queda
> 
> ...



A ellos no les culpes de nada.

Ellos están haciendo lo correcto. El problema aquí es el resto de la gente, no ellos


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> A veces siento pena de que un hilo tan importante como este por el tema que trata, reciba tantos aportes y esté tan frecuentado por foreros de tan bajo nivel



Es la España actual

Usted hace lo correcto, igual que los Royuela, y que Dios se lo pague.

Pero esto es la España actual, si haces lo justo y correcto, no esperes una retribución positiva. No funcionan así las cosas


----------



## Kolobok (2 Feb 2021)

borrachin, macarrillas, broma como las que contaba la tía Gila, condenado a la friolera, amiguete, le calzaron... 

No, no es una conversación... 

Es el escrito de ACODAP :s :s :s

Y eso de los foreros de bajo nivel que dice @renko ??


----------



## Liberal templado (2 Feb 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Pues si lo dice usté por mí don @renko ésta va a ser mi última posta. Aquí les dejo el vídeo de hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡¡Ni se le ocurra!! Pero bueno, sólo faltaría. Cada día esperando sus mensajes y los de otros foreros de postín y ahora que empieza lo interesante se va. Ni de coña. Usted se queda y sigue aportando al igual que muchos de los otros foreros. 
Los trolls son harina de otro costal. Se les ignora y punto.
El mensaje que desencadena esto no tiene más importancia, un mal día. Supongo


----------



## Liberal templado (2 Feb 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Hago mías las palabras de @Peritta . Un saludo a todes



Lo que le he dicho a Perrita un poco más abajo sirve para usted, no se vayan por favor que aportan mucho en cantidad y calidad.


----------



## Liberal templado (2 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> A veces siento pena de que un hilo tan importante como este por el tema que trata, reciba tantos aportes y esté tan frecuentado por foreros de tan bajo nivel



¡Vaya mensajito que te has marcado! Un poco más de sensibilidad o mejor ahorrate estos comentarios. Postea con calidad y subirá el nivel si no te gusta lo que hay ahora.


----------



## Liberal templado (2 Feb 2021)

El último vídeo publicado. Muy interesante. ¿Por dónde saldrá la justicia esta vez? Apuesto a que no lo admiten a trámite o algo parecido. Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## Peritta (3 Feb 2021)

Va por usté don @Liberal templado. El @renko tiene culo y tendrá que cagarla de cuando en cuando supongo yo.


Me ha parecido entender que el policía Serrano era de anti-sirlas, vamos, que es de los que más contribuye a la sensación de seguridad ciudadana. Fijo que era sobradamente conocido por los mangutas (pelaos dice él) de la pelea en el bar.

Y si los de la banda del Mena usaban "chalies" para el trabajo sucio, fijo que el policía Serrano tenía que conocer a más de uno.




Liberal templado dijo:


> El último vídeo publicado. Muy interesante. ¿Por dónde saldrá la justicia esta vez? Apuesto a que no lo admiten a trámite o algo parecido. Ojalá me equivoque.



Tomando la idea de @Kolobok, le he dejado a don Santiago en los comentarios de ese vídeo este texto:

¿Fiscal maníaco corruptor?. ¿Le calzaron?. Joer. 

Éso lo tendrá que decidir el juez coño. En las denuncias ni un adjetivo debía de haber caramba, ésos no los puede poner el denunciante, que los ponga el juez. Que para éso está. 

Que alguien le sujete los caballos al de la ACODAP que se le van de boca coño. 
Éso que lo redacte yo, que soy un cuñao, vale. Pero que lo redacte así un suseñoría que sabe de juzgados y tal....pues no sé si se la van a admitir a trámite. 
Que alguien le haga de corrector de estilo a este hombre, que esas no son formas y no se lo van a leer. 

No señor, hay que decir que por una pajarraca de bar sin heridos (aunque puede que con algún escalabrao, que no sé) han condenado a un policía a 30 años cuando le pedían 50. 
Y se denuncia a esos magistrados jubilados y al otro y al de la moto como parte de una red o cuadrilla a sueldo (o bajo extorsión), de una mafia de delincuentes organizados jerarquicamente a cuya cabeza se encuentra el ex-fiscal Mena, que perpetraron semejante atropello. 

La denuncia contra éste se presentará otro día. De momento vayan ésos por delante si la cosa va del asunto del policía Serrano. 

Y se invoca el derecho romano y al Catón el Viejo y que más vale que se salven 20 culpables a que se condene a un inocente,, que seguro que hay un latinajo para ello. 

Vamos, que me parece a mí.

El texto no tiene ni un triste zanquiúse, luego no sé si lo habrá leído alguien (en España se lee mu poco) o lo habrán borrado (he entrado en la youtube sin darme de alta y no lo he encontrado). 
Solo textos de menos de 144 caracteres. Y yo para decir lo mismo que lo que ha dicho otro pues no digo nada caramba, le doy un zanquiúse y ya. 

No, no escribo por los zanquiúses (aunque se agradecen), pero siempre son una medida del número de lecturas que tienen los textos. Yo escribo (que mi trabajo me cuesta) para decir algo.

Bueno, pues lo que yo quería decir -y al @renko también- es que no ha subido el contador de visitas a este hilo, y éso que @Liberal templado le ha dado dos o tres subiditas, luego somos nosotros quienes subimos artificialmente y sin querer ese número, al ir a buscar enlaces, datos y vídeos y hurgar en las páginas para atrás y para adelante. 

Ná, cuatro gatos mal contaos seguimos este tema. No nos leen ni los becarios de la CNI, no fuera a ser que les pegáramos algo.

Total que si me he dado por aludido don @renko puede que haya sido con razón.

El fuego amigo es peor que el fuego enemigo porque te hace desertar. 

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Liberal templado (3 Feb 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Va por usté don @Liberal templado. El @renko tiene culo y tendrá que cagarla de cuando en cuando supongo yo.



Pues se agradece don @Peritta. De corazón. 



Peritta dijo:


> Éso lo tendrá que decidir el juez coño. En las denuncias ni un adjetivo debía de haber caramba, ésos no los puede poner el denunciante, que los ponga el juez. Que para éso está.
> 
> Que alguien le sujete los caballos al de la ACODAP que se le van de boca coño.
> Éso que lo redacte yo, que soy un cuñao, vale. Pero que lo redacte así un suseñoría que sabe de juzgados y tal....pues no sé si se la van a admitir a trámite.
> Que alguien le haga de corrector de estilo a este hombre, que esas no son formas y no se lo van a leer.





Pues no sé nada de derecho ni de redactar demandas, pero no parece muy académico, aunque vaya usted a saber. Igual es moneda corriente utilizar jerga leguleya junto a expresiones del vulgo. ¿Algún experto en leyes? ¿Usted don @Perrita?



Peritta dijo:


> Ná, cuatro gatos mal contaos seguimos este tema. No nos leen ni los becarios de la CNI, no fuera a ser que les pegáramos algo.



Igual sí, no se crea, que igual lo copian, lo pegan y lo pasan a los aludidos/interesados. Esto tiene que crecer, creo yo. No puede desaparecer de nuevo. No. Si admiten a trámite la del amigo Santi o la del ex-juez se va a a hacer grande el tema y a los que escribíamos aquí sin mucha esperanza y en la soledad de la red, nos harán un placa que colgarán en la entrada de los juzgados de plaza Castilla o de la ciudad de la justicia de l'Hospitalet.

Gracias de nuevo por seguir amigo Peri (así en confianza), esto ya trasciende a cada uno de nosotros, es casi una obligación moral seguirlo aunque sea desde la distancia.

Sólo falta el amigo @choritino-pizpireto. Anímese.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (3 Feb 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Sólo falta el amigo @choritino-pizpireto. Anímese.



Seguiremos por aquí dando guerra para complacer a Liberal templado y para seguir apoyando a los Royuela.

Que en este hilo no abunden los foreros de calidad es más demérito suyo que culpa nuestra, que hacemos lo que podemos. 

_No quiero fallos
@Peritta Dime algo, OK?_


----------



## Peritta (3 Feb 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Seguiremos por aquí dando guerra para complacer a Liberal templado y para seguir apoyando a los Royuela.
> 
> Que en este hilo no abunden los foreros de calidad es más demérito suyo que culpa nuestra, que hacemos lo que podemos.
> 
> ...



Jua, jua, jua. No se cargue al @renko haga el favor, que fue quien abrió el hilo.

Es que es todo tan sumamente Paco...

Bueno, no. Lo Paco, curiosamente, le da credibilidad a la cosa. Lo que digo es peor: *es todo tan sumamente evidente... *(y no me refiero solo al Expediente Royuela), que más que miedo lo que da es tristeza.

_Oigo, patria, tu aflicción, y no entiendo por qué callas, viendo a traidores canallas despedazar la nación._

Y callaos tòs como puertas que están los que deberían piarla. ¿Yo?, ya le digo, he dejado de desayunar con el tío Federico.

A la plebe sólo nos queda hacerles chistes y sacarles cantares. Y como nadie va a romper el manto de silencio, salvo el pelma del Voodoo, pues podemos decir lo que nos dé la gana y hacer las letrillas muy ácidas

a ver si se le abre la úlcera a alguien.



_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Kolobok (3 Feb 2021)

Bueno, soy crítico con la denuncia de ACODAP por el vocabulario que emplea, pero es un mal menor, el juez Presencia sabe de sobra que una denuncia no ha de revestir los criterios formales de una demanda o una querella. Una denuncia no es más que poner en conocimiento de la autoridad (sea policia o juez) un hecho delictivo, cualquier fulano puede hacerlo. Mosquea un poco eso sí...

Lo que debe ser demoledor es la querella y a partir de allí a tirar de la manta, por eso va bien recordarles de vez en cuando que no se vengan muy arriba y usen un lenguaje apropiado al caso, que si tienen éxito, ese escrito será histórico y más leído que los tebeos de Mortadelo.

Para mi lo único que puede marcar la diferencia es el levantamiento de las fosas comunes con los cuerpos enterrados por la cuadrilla Mena, si se hace bien seria imposible de silenciar, hasta los medios de comunicación se harían eco de la noticia, que la carne muerta llama a los buitres.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Feb 2021)

Hace una hora que han subido este video.


----------



## Kolobok (4 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Hace una hora que han subido este video.



Ufffff descorazonador el video de hoy, he empezado a verlo animado para ver como estaban planeando la querella, pero como ha resumido su vida desde 2006... el hijoputa del Mena es un brillante psicópata, no solo te mete en la cárcel el máximo tiempo posible, sino que te hunde de por vida. Que se haga justicia ya para esta familia víctima del psicópata.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (4 Feb 2021)

Han muerto 100.000 personas por una pandemia mal gestionada y a nadie le importa.

Al responsable mayor de esta tropelía se le vanagloria, e incluso hay quien lleva camisetas con su rostro. El rostro del mal.

Al policia que vio venir lo que iba a pasar y pedía equipos de le aparta.

El ministro de Sanidad que ha gestionado penosamente el asunto se le pone de candidato en Cataluña, y él lo admite aún sabiendo que sus paisanos van a estar en una mesa electoral con contagiados para mayor gloria de los políticos, que se la suda completamente si alguien se contagia y muere, como se la suda a los jueces. Al ciudadano que por responsabilidad no vaya estando citado se le perseguirá, aunque luego se le repite constantemente que se quede en casa.

Ya que se va el filósofo, ponen a una en Sanidad en plena pandemia que no ha dado palo al agua en su vida y que solo se ha dedicado a la política canaria.

Ancianos que han cotizado durante toda su vida han muerto como perros en las residencias. Bueno, los perros seguramente mueran con mayor dignidad. Se les ha negado la sanidad y los respiradores, pero a los inmigrantes ilegales se los ha alojado en hoteles.

Al remero se le ha despojado de todo tipo de ocio: de casa al trabajo (en transporte público masificado) y de trabajo a casa. El remero puede remar, pero no divertirse.

Los que negaron el peligro al inicio de la pandemia ahora son los que dan más lecciones en prime time (tipo Risto Mejide).

*¿Y OS SORPRENDE QUE HAYA UNA TRAMA CRIMINAL POLÍTICO-JUDICIAL? LO QUE HAY QUE HACER ES DEJAR DE REMAR. ESO ES LO QUE HAY QUE HACER. LO DEMÁS SON PALABRERÍAS: CON VUESTROS IMPUESTOS FINANCIÁIS VUESTRA DESTRUCCIÓN.

YO PUEDO DECIR ORGULLOSO QUE NO REMO. ¿Y TÚ?

SUPERADME: Voy por mi segundo doctorado SIN beca y solo he cotizado un año, siempre en PRÁCTICAS cobrando como mucho 200€/mes*


----------



## Play_91 (4 Feb 2021)

Muy interesante.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Feb 2021)

Os dejo el último que han subido hace poco.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (4 Feb 2021)

Último vídeo - Se busca abogado valiente en Barcelona


----------



## Peritta (5 Feb 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Bueno, soy crítico con la denuncia de ACODAP por el vocabulario que emplea, pero es un mal menor, el juez Presencia sabe de sobra que una denuncia no ha de revestir los criterios formales de una demanda o una querella. Una denuncia no es más que poner en conocimiento de la autoridad (sea policia o juez) un hecho delictivo, cualquier fulano puede hacerlo. Mosquea un poco eso sí...



Claro que mosquea y más tras presentarse aquél partido de "ultraderecha" en la causa contra Sanchez Manzano por la destrucción de las pertenencias de los muertos mataos el 11-M y de las muestras que iban recogiendo los de los trajes asépticos y los guantes de latex (que no sé si serían de la científica) en los alrededores de los trenes, que como ya estaban ellos de acusación particular nadie más pudo presentarse y el tío se fue de rositas sin oír cuatro frescas.

O a ese leguleyismo tecnicista recurrieron. 

Fijo que si le aprietan las tuercas al Sanchez Manzano nos hubiéra contado quién le dijo que pusiera el cacho cartucho en la Kangoo aquella.

Sí, sí, en el 2007 fue el juicio del 11-M y aún se tardó unos mesecillos en emitir la sentencia aquella. 
Y es que coincide en el tiempo con el apogeo de esta banda.
Curioso ¿no?. 
Nos las prometíamos mu felices cuando el Gomez Pftalato Bermudez le echó un rapapolvos al Rafah Zouher cuando éste dijo "superinocente" ante la pregunta de cómo se declaraba.
Incluso mandó poner una cámara en la sala del contranálisis del polvillo de extintor porque no debía fiarse mucho de los peritos y hasta presumió de mandar "caminito de Jerez" a los perjuros.

Pero se fue arrugando, arrugando hasta dejarse la sentencia abierta e incluso se agarró al Pftalato de Dibutilo para obviar la composición química del explosivo.
Ya le digo, mandó declarar a dos policeman que estaban en los dos cordones policiales que sitiaban el piso aquél de Leganés donde dicen que murió el GEO Torrronteras, y uno dijo que desde donde estaba no se veía na y el otro dijo que llegó cuando todo había pasado porque les llamaron tarde por el radiopatrulla y tal. Y el muy suseñoría tuvo los santos güevos de no llamar a declarar a nadie más. 

Joer, menudo gremio. Más miedo que once jueces dice el refranero actualizado.
Lo malo es que el Expediente Royuela no hace más que confirmar de una manea apabullante mis peores barruntos. 


2.000 páginas y sabiendo que en España se lee muy poco.
Vano esfuerzo el de don Santiago al ir por el conducto reglamentario me parece a mí.

.
__________________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (5 Feb 2021)

Hoy Voodoo, nuestro entrañable amigo y compañero que discusiones foreriles, debia de estar aburrido. Aunque puede que se haya puesto nervioso por que sabe que el Expediente está abriendo poco a poco una brecha y prosperando levemente dentro del mundo judicial. Vean el vídeo. A ello hay que agregarle que aun queda un segundo zulo y una fosa con 300 cadáveres por salir a la luz. Por lo que le aconsejo que vaya preparando una encaja entera de tila.

Os dejo el último video subido hace media hora, pues se está poniendo la cosa cada día que pasa más interesante.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (5 Feb 2021)

Voodoo el flooder repetitivo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Feb 2021)

Y los medios en España TODOS CALLADOS


----------



## Uritorco (5 Feb 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y los medios en España TODOS CALLADOS



Lo intentó ingenuamente el canal Estado de Alarma, que dirige Javier Negre, pero al final bascularon. Creo que eliminaron incluso el video.


----------



## Bimmer (5 Feb 2021)

Atentos a esto que es importante.



He dado con un Ruiz de turno de la manera menos esperada, es un policía nacional con una cuenta en Instagram de más de 10.000 seguidores, lo típico en otras tantas cuentas del estilo, comparten sus batallitas y su día a día, hacen gala de su nula capacidad de pensamiento crítico, etc etc, el caso es que este especímen subió a su cuenta un vídeo de un perito famoso por joder a los bancos usureros haciendo justicia, en el vídeo el perito defiende sus derechos ante una poli que trata de cumplir una de las tantas medidas distópicas que estamos viviendo, concretamente fue una salida del municipio, os podéis imaginar, el policía que subió este vídeo retorcidamente cortado para manipular a sus seguidores en su cuenta de Instagram lo criticó y la gente abducida que le sigue pues igual, que si menudo sinvergüenza, que si menudo listo, se cree abogado, la ley está para acatarla, etc etc.



El perito se enteró de esto y dejó dos comentarios en el que dejó por los suelos a este Ruiz de turno que no le contestó excusándose en que no quería perder el tiempo.



Hasta aquí todo correcto, qué te vas a esperar de un mediocre que se pajea con estas medidas orwellianas y le jode que haya gente que sepa defenderse y dejar por los suelos con argumentos a la policía.



El problema viene cuando muchos que seguimos al perito le dejamos comentarios educadamente, este Ruiz se ha dedicado a contestar en tono burlesco y vacilón practicamente cada uno de estos comentarios los cuáles son más de 1.000 (dijo que no perdía el tiempo para responder al perito), otro policía, vamos a llamarlo Toby, se sumó a la fiesta y este fue aún peor, con foto de perfil con el uniforme y parte de su cara visible, insultaba a todos y se burlaba, el Ruiz de turno después de esto empezó a borrar comentarios de los que les dejábamos argumentos educadamente y dejaba los pocos insultos y amenazas que algunos le dejaron, aquí ya huele muy mal, huele a hijo de puta manipulador siniestro con mucha malicia, dando a entender que en su cuenta solo comentan gente civilizada (la que le lame el culo y le da la razón) y chusma (típicos quinceañeros del rollo ACAB), cabe decir que los comentarios con argumentos del perito no los ha borrado, bien sea porque el perito dijo que tenía capturas y es famoso con muchos seguidores o bien porque en respuestas al comentario del perito la mayoría son de gente insultando entre ellos nuestro querido Toby.



Aquí entré en acción, os podéis imaginar la que le dejé a Toby, todo tipo de detalles del Expediente Royuela, se lo dije por comentarios del vídeo lógicamente para que lo viera todo el mundo, incluido el Ruiz de turno dueño de la cuenta de más de 10.000 seguidores. ¿Cuál fue la respuesta de Toby, el policía nacional que nos cuesta a los españoles más de 20.000 € al año? Fue esta : "No me vengas con rayadas" y el emoticono de la risa. ¿Sabéis quién dio like a esa respuesta? Su compi el dueño de la cuenta el Ruiz de turno.



A los pocos segundos de leer esa respuesta, veo que no me salen más comentarios, me salgo y al volver a entrar a la sección de comentarios no puedo porque el Ruiz de turno dueño de la cuenta me ha bloqueado. 



¿Pensáis que acaba aquí la cosa? Ni mucho menos, repetí el comentario sobre el Expediente Royuela hasta con otras 2 cuentas y otra vez bloqueado en ambas al instante, le digo a un colega que se meta en la sección de comentarios del vídeo y aquí viene otra canallada importante, ha borrado los comentarios en los que hablo del Expediente Royuela pero ha dejado uno en el que me calenté e insulté a Toby, ese es el nivel de este hijo de puta tan retorcido y siniestro que sin lugar a dudas es una afirmación rotunda de lo que dejó caer el juez Presencia a Santiago Royuela, que a día de hoy en cada comunidad autónoma hay una trama criminal de un Mena y un Ruiz de turno, por eso abunda tanto uniformado con placa que deja muchísimo que desear.



Por supuesto voy a informar de esto por correo a los Royuela ya que es una prueba muy a tener en cuenta, estos policías no solo cometen delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos ya que si te vienen con algo tan serio y tienes una cuenta de batallitas de policía y presumes de perseguir delincuentes, qué menos que dedicar un post para hablar y denunciar públicamente el Expediente Royuela, no solo cometen este delito sino que borran los comentarios que hablan de ello y piden denunciarlo a la vez que te dejan uno en el que insultas y no dices nada importante, esto es muy pero que muy descarado y sospechoso.



Le comentaré a Royuela esto que ha pasado y propondré que se pase él por esa cuenta a hablar sobre el Expediente Royuela a ver si tienen cojones de bloquearlo y borrar sus comentarios denunciando estos crímenes, de paso aprovechando que es en Instagram, lo intentaré convencer de que suba contenido en Instagram y Facebook especialmente en Instagram ya que es la mejor red social para dar a conocer el Expediente Royuela porque es la que más usuarios tiene, en su mayoría jóvenes y es fácil ganar repercusión además lo puede enlazar con el canal de Youtube, lo malo que no se libra de la censura y podría ser bloqueada como le pasó en Twitter.



La idea es que Royuela suba el contenido de Youtube resumido a Instagram, yendo al grano, lo importante, puede poner tanto vídeos como fotos, mencionar cuentas de policía como la del Ruiz de turno y las cuentas policiales oficiales, sindicatos, partidos políticos, famosos, etc, de esta manera todas las cuentas de policía que lo ignoren quedarán retratadas y habría que estudiar la manera de denunciarlo porque se comete delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, pero lo ideal es que de esta manera ganará mucha repercusión y las cuentas policiales que le ignoren quedarán como la mierda, especialmente la cuenta esta del Ruiz de turno porque es muy sospechoso que haga lo que ha hecho y no olvidar que se ha producido en comentarios de un vídeo de un señor que sabiendo de leyes defiende sus derechos ante una mala actuación policial, cosa que le jode a este Ruiz.



Ya os contaré lo que me responda Royuela, saludos.


----------



## Tigershark (5 Feb 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y los medios en España TODOS CALLADOS



También hay documentación que demuestra que tenían y tienen comprados los principales medios ,creo recordar que eran elmundo ,el país ,el abc y también las teles. Hay un vídeo sobre ello.


----------



## Peritta (5 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Hoy Voodoo, nuestro entrañable...



Tan entrañable como una úlcera de estómago.
Yo le tengo en el ignore pasiempre. Antes, cuando tenía más miramientos con el ignore, daba amnistías e indultos y levantaba los arrestos cada dos por tres. Al Dabuti, al Pedro el Romano y a las multinikes del Glaster.
Sin embargo este tío se las arreglaba para inaugurar el calabozo. Oiga,

toalasveces.

Total que dele las gracias por haber subido esta burbujilla a la superficie, pero yo no voy a perder más tiempo con él, se repite más que los pedos de alubias. Supongo que seguirá desacreditando y denostando al mensajero en lugar de cuestionar el mensaje, que es lo que tendría que hacer.

Pero es que son 30.000 mensajes, claro.

¿Que falta un zulo por descubrir?. Será sin contar el que tendrá el comisario Villarejo, el de la dermatóloga, para extorsionar y chantajear aunque él diga investigar. Que si se encuentra ese zulo seguro que sale hasta porno. Jua, jua, jua. Van tres euros a una porra a que lo descubren y lo airean a poco que el señor Alberto diga donde está nuestra fosa de Katyn.
Para distraer y desviar la atención, ya sabe.

Aceptado y encajado lo de tarugo. A mí me pilla de sorpresa. ¿Qué quiere que le diga?. Aquí me tratan de inteligente porque redacto bien, pero le aseguro que soy un gañán de pueblo sin muchas luces y me encanta que me iluminen.
Muchas gracias por la información.

Tengo que reconocer que unas postas más atrás he estado algo derrotista, pero qué coño, los Royuela tienen quien les ayuda desde la administración. No todos van a ser enemigos o caguetas coño.
Los movimientos de las cuentas de los bancos, al Felipe Gonzalez, al otro y al de la moto no han sido obtenidos de la clínica del doctor Morín. Éso es investigación de sabueso.

-¿Qué coño es la UDEF? -decía el otro con mu malas pulgas.

Pues ná don Jordi: humo. Puto humo. Ná. Porque al final ná, se fue usté de rositas.

Total que serán policías de la UDEF a título personal o alguna Moneypenny de archivos quienes tendrán el cuajo de pasarle información al señor Alberto, y no los mañacopikolos o los mañacomaderos que se inhiben o se ponen de perfil.

-Aaaaah, no ha sido en mi turno -debe de ser toda una frase hecha en la jerga policial.

Y judicial.

Pero éso de que han conectado con la Reuters o la BBC lo voy a poner en duda. Si han respondido los de alguna productora rumana o turca, ya me daba yo con un canto en los dientes.

Sí, les debo a ustedes un capitulillo de las aventuras del sargento Kim de la policía benetérita coreana en la que cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia, pero es que don Santiago va a un ritmo con los vídeos que, la verdad, no le puedo seguir. Jua, jua, jua por no llorar.




Uritorco dijo:


> Lo intentó ingenuamente el canal Estado de Alarma, que dirige Javier Negre, pero al final bascularon. Creo que eliminaron incluso el video.



Le compro el eufemismo "bascular" por rilarse por la pata abajo.
Es por ésto que no doy mucha credibilidad a la difusión en el extranjero. Algún youtuber argentino y ya.

Tenemos usuarios mexicanos y de la corrupción administrativa e institucional nos podrán echar parrafada por si hay escépticos que aún dudan.

Bueno, voy a ver el vídeo que no lo he visto.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Siete_e (6 Feb 2021)

Respecto al movimiento de ficha del partido sucio listo que ha nombrado a la jue za del 33 como adjunta de ayuda del delegado del Euro just, el ex juez de la auidi encia nacional don Pepe Del Matojo (en masculino vs femenino ) con muchas lagunas y luchas de gurteles, pujolines, etc, etc, otro que al igual que la presunta jueza prevaricadora y denunciada por presunta pertenencia a banda criminal fue nombrado también a capricho por el maso andaluz que todos conocemos.

Pero como opina un youtubero en los comentarios del ultimo video, se abre una ventana magnifica para mover pieza y aconseja al Royuela hijo que mueva el Alfil para defender los peones.

Comentarios de:
_elsa______y ......  

Estimado Santi, lee atentamente, si quieres.... Agencia de la Union Europea para la Cooperacion Judicial Penal (EUROJUST). Sede en La Haya (La misma que La Corte Penal Internacional): Funciones: ayuda a las autoridades a cooperar en la lucha contra... "las formas graves de delincuencia organizada " que afectan a más de un país de la UE. (Italia, Rumanía, Francia, ect, etc etc.) Eurojust apoya la coordinación y la cooperación judicial entre las autoridades nacionales..... Imagínate donde la han enviado. Dios sabe a que documentos tendrá acceso. https://europa.eu/european-union/about-eu/agencies/eurojust_es Ahora ¿que garantías tienes en La Corte? Esta gente van 50 pasos por delante de ti por no haber informado a La Corte. El Real Decreto 62/2021, fue publicado en el BOE de 3 de febrero. Tiene tiempo de establecerse en La Haya y reunirse con sus contactos. Han sacado el paraguas antes de que empiece a llover y tu estás absorto mirando como llueve. En el siguiente link puedes enviar hoy mismo a Eurojust, si quieres, un mensaje sobre la recusación para advertirles de la situación: https://europa.eu/european-union/contact_es  *Al loro Santi. Saca un alfíl y defiende tus .... peones. Tu defensa esta debilitada.* 


Santi, mira: Orden JUS/1124/2020, de 20 de noviembre, por la que se convoca la provisión de plaza de asistente del miembro nacional de España en Eurojust. Séptima. Norma final. Contra la presente orden ministerial, y "cuantos actos administrativos de ella se deriven", podrá interponerse, con carácter potestativo, recurso de reposición ante el Ministro de Justicia.... https://www.boe.es/diario_boe/txt.php?id=BOE-A-2020-15217#top  * ¡Santi, se puede recurrir el nombramiento de la magistrada! Hay razones de peso. Date prisa antes que termine el plazo. ¡ Saca el alfil y dale jaque ! * 25.800 suscriptores y aumentando. _


Se lo acaban de poner en bandeja, Royuela debería recurrir el nombramiento médiate recurso de reposición, este documento junto a la denuncia de la asociación en la que incluye al Aryma n y a ella, junto al recurso de recusación que han presentado hoy, los tres doc dan para elaborar una denuncia o comunicado oficial a la union europea con copia traducida a todas las delegaciones de Eurojust explicando lo que está sucediendo, y de paso tos los mas ones europedos en esos puestos se enteraran que están desnudos los españoles que han enviado allí.

Jugada Maestra


----------



## Peritta (6 Feb 2021)

_____________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (7 Feb 2021)

Nuevo e importante vídeo
 
Va cogiendo fuerza el expediente


----------



## ZetaJoy (7 Feb 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Claro que mosquea y más tras presentarse aquél partido de "ultraderecha" en la causa contra Sanchez Manzano por la destrucción de las pertenencias de los muertos mataos el 11-M y de las muestras que iban recogiendo los de los trajes asépticos y los guantes de latex (que no sé si serían de la científica) en los alrededores de los trenes, que como ya estaban ellos de acusación particular nadie más pudo presentarse y el tío se fue de rositas sin oír cuatro frescas.



Una jugada bastante guarra. Alternativa Española (partido político que no lo conocen ni en su casa...) presentó una denuncia chapucera que fue archivada. Más adelante, varias asociacines de víctimas del 11-M denunciaron a Sánchez Manzano. La causa ya estaba en marcha con Manzano imputado cuando el Supremo ordenó el archivo con la excusa de que una denuncia similar había sido archivada anteriormente. Y así se dio cerrojazo a la última esperanza de esclarecer el 11-M judicialmente. Por cierto, esa malograda causa la abrió la igualmente malograda Juez Coro Cillán. Lo que hicieron con esa pobre mujer fue un terrorífico aviso a navegantes. Que nadie espere más jueces valientes en el futuro.

Edito: El Supremo confirma el archivo de la causa contra el exjefe de los TEDAX por el 11-M - Periodista Digital


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (7 Feb 2021)

Otro vídeo, os recomiendo encarecidamente que le echéis un vistazo a éste y al anterior. Está que arde el expediente y, por Dios, larga vida al señor Royuela. Es un hombre de los que salen cada 100 años

¨Aparte de las fosas viene algo más gordo¨


----------



## la semilla de ciprés (7 Feb 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Otro vídeo, os recomiendo encarecidamente que le echéis un vistazo a éste y al anterior. Está que arde el expediente y, por Dios, larga vida al señor Royuela. Es un hombre de los que salen cada 100 años
> 
> ¨Aparte de las fosas viene algo más gordo¨



la clave es el mes de junio, minuto 5:55 cuando esto salga y se vea lo que hay detrás el personal va a quedar en shock.


----------



## renko (7 Feb 2021)

El video no tiene desperdicio pero lo más importante es lo que se cuenta a partir de este punto :


----------



## Uritorco (7 Feb 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Aparte de las fosas viene algo más gordo¨



Seria interesante que proporcionansen los nombres de esos 400 cadáveres que hay repartidos en esas tres fosas, para ir haciéndonos una idea y familiarizándonos con la biografia de los mismos, pues, por lo visto, son al margen de los más de 1.100 asesinados que todos conocemos del Expediente.


----------



## Peritta (8 Feb 2021)

¿Que coños es un agente judicial?. ¿Un policía judicial como el sargento Ruiz de la Benemérita o el García Peña de la Nacional?. ¿Un pasante leguleyo, un aspirante a auxiliar de fiscal, de secretario de tribunal?.

....
Vaya y ahora va uste don @Choritino Pizpireto y publica un vídeo que me deja la posta vieja aún antes de haber empezado a escribirla. Ya me vale a mí.

Me gusta el amigo "brasileño" de don Santiago. Es muy tranquilo y tiene mucha paciencia con el señor Alberto que es todo un carácter.

.....
Joer, ¿y dice usté don @Uritorco que son al margen de los 1.136 ya documentados?. No sé en qué lo basa, pero si fuera así, fijo que es un cementerio clandestino de los de la CNI o de cualquier otra banda de mafiosos que prospera al amparo de la administración.

La nuestra.

Joer, medio millón de euros al mes y solo por lo de las "eliminaciones". Pues a 12 muertos al mes que calculamos en las primeras postas así a groso modo salen a unos 50.000 euros por muerto. Así contando a lo bruto. Luego los 180.000 que llegaron a pagar los de las herencias eran más golosos que los del Miroslav o los de las N'danguertá calabresa ésa o los de la Pesoe, que seguro que son más agarraos que la araña castaña y pagaban menos

o los dejaban a deber. 

Y ésto sin contar lo que se sacarían por extorsión -y puede que también por el suministro- de cocaína a los camellos que fueran a proveerse a Barcelona. Aunque ésto puede que lo hiciera otro equipo en el que pintaría más el García Peña que el Ruiz. O el coronel ése de la Guardia Civil que se asoma en las notas y no acaba de aparecer.

Pero es que hay muchas notas.

PD.- Si alguien puede ponerse en contacto con el comisario Amedo, el de los GAL, que le presente el Expediente Royuela por si no lo conoce, que ese tío escribe mu bien (la soltura que da el estar escribiendo informes todos los putos días) y sería un buen fichaje.

PD II.- @calopez, vamos a hacer de ésto un periódico aunque no quieras. 

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (8 Feb 2021)

Mucha pesquis y mucho talento tiene el señor Alberto al no airear las investigaciones y seguimientos que mandaría el Mena hacer a jueces, periodistas y patricios barceloneses en general (y un mogollón de notas que habrá), porque estaríamos hablando más de las entrepiernas de algunos que del meollo de la cosa. 

Un pozo de sabiduría es usté señor Alberto. 

Qué pena que este hombre no haya estudiao -se decía en otra época. Cuando se decía enseñanza y no educación, digo. Antes de que los pedagogos desplazaran a los catedráticos de instituto. 
_______ 
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Siete_e (8 Feb 2021)

La zorra a cuidar las corruptas gallinas Argentinas, la ya exjuez CASTELL0 F0NT0VA es actualmente,¡¡agarrense!!:

*Durante los años 1993 y 1994*_ pasó a excedencia voluntaria y trabajó como *consultora* internacional para la *FAO* (Organización de las Naciones Unidas de la Alimentación y la Agricultura) en Paraguay. En la actualidad, es *evaluadora* designada por la *OCDE* para el Grupo de Trabajo sobre la *Corrupción* en *Transacciones* *Internacionales*, *supervisando desde 2018 el sistema legal y judicial de Argentina y las reformas efectuadas por dicho país para ajustarse a las exigencias del Convenio Anticorrupción de la OCDE.*

Es punto de contacto nacional en la Sección Penal de la *REJUE* (Red Judicial Española) y ha participado en numerosas actividades de la *Red Europea de Formación Judicial*, incluyendo una estancia de larga duración en *EUROJUST*._

Si afinan el oido en el minuto 19´31´´ del último video de Don Santiago padre dice_ " Mena... aunque estés en Argentina, ....porque has ido a Argentina y ya se por que has ido alli.... te tengo que decir una cosa,...esa amiguita tuya la del 33....que ahora tambien se va fuera, yo prometi.....sigue"_

Ésto es otra pista para denunciar ante la OCDE a quien han nombrado como adalid de la corrupción y resulta que es ella una presunta corrupta perteneciente a organización criminal, y nada menos que a Argentina cuna de la coima hasta en los agentes de trafico donde ya mentor viaja a menudo, alli fallecieron de infarto varios personajes españoles entre ellos algún fiscal importante.


----------



## Uritorco (8 Feb 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Joer, ¿y dice usté don @Uritorco que son al margen de los 1.136 ya documentados?. No sé en qué lo basa, pero si fuera así, fijo que es un cementerio clandestino de los de la CNI o de cualquier otra banda de mafiosos que prospera al amparo de la administración.



Lo dijo Santiago en uno de los vídeos, que los muertos de las fosas eran al margen de los ya conocidos del Expediente. Vamos, que hay tela.
Aprovecho de paso para dejarle el último vídeo de hoy, subido hace siete horas.


----------



## Peritta (8 Feb 2021)

Siete_e dijo:


> ....
> _Es punto de contacto nacional en la Sección Penal de la *REJUE* (Red Judicial Española) y ha participado en numerosas actividades de la *Red Europea de Formación Judicial*, incluyendo una estancia de larga duración en *EUROJUST*._
> 
> Si afinan el oido en el minuto 19´31´´ del último video de Don Santiago padre dice_ " Mena... aunque estés en Argentina, ....porque _



¿Red Judicial Española?. ¿Pero qué organismo es ése?. Ni idea de su existencia. La administración es un puto cáncer que crea metástasis y secciones y departamentos nuevos (que hay que pagar) a poco que nos descuidamos joer, ¿En qué país vivimos?.

Muy buena su apreciación sobre el viaje a la Argentina. Muchas gracias por ponernos los pies en el suelo y me explico:
Hacia el 8 de Diciembre publicamos por aquí un vídeo del Arconte que ya lo ha borrado, posta 3.434 y aquí dejo parte del comentario que hice:

Muy, muy recomendable el vídeo.​Al final dice que Mena está empezando a "barilochear", que es a donde se jubilan los maffiosos argentinos cuando ya están quemados y los conoce tocristo, antes de que les peguen dos tiros. Total que es allí a donde van de parranda cuando hacen creer a los demás que se han muerto.​También fue hacia allá a donde escaparon los nazis (los que pudieron, claro) cuando cayó el III Reich.​​Se les olvidó mencionar las cenizas del Paesa traídas desde "Laos" por un guardia civil de cierto rango cuando el Caso Roldan. Jua, jua, jua. Aquello sí que fue muy Paco.​​Total que barilochear debe de ser sinónimo de luxemburguear.​​Vamos, que Mena no ha ido para allá a barilochear sino a atar un cabo suelto.




Uritorco dijo:


> Lo dijo Santiago en uno de los vídeos, que los muertos de las fosas eran al margen de los ya conocidos del Expediente. Vamos, que hay tela.



Pues... ¿qué quiere que le diga?: Joer.

Porque no se me ocurre otra cosa.

¿Cuántas bandas -oficiales u homologadas como la del Mena- hay en esta Bendita Piel de Toro?. ¿En Canarias tienen una por cabildo, o una para las islas de sotavento y otra para las de barlovento?.

Si hay guerra va a ser contra la administración. No me llaméis para ninguna otra.
____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Vaross (9 Feb 2021)

la semilla de ciprés dijo:


> la clave es el mes de junio, minuto 5:55 cuando esto salga y se vea lo que hay detrás el personal va a quedar en shock.



En Junio del 2003 que pudo suceder?


----------



## Kurten (9 Feb 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y los medios en España TODOS CALLADOS



Lógico, esto es una magufada que cualquier mente minimamente racional desechará por ridícula


----------



## la semilla de ciprés (9 Feb 2021)

Kurten dijo:


> Lógico, esto es una magufada que cualquier mente minimamente racional desechará por ridícula



Claro, claro  follabozal 


disfruta de la nueva normalidad


----------



## Lux Mundi (9 Feb 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Hostia pues parece que se confirma lo del expediente Royuela no???
> 
> Lo denuncian por el expediente y justamente ha ido a parar al juzgado n 33, juzgado que ya le condenó en otras ocasiones y que tienen nombres y apellidos de la jueza de charleta con el Mena.
> 
> Joder cual es la probabilidad de que sucediese algo parecido???





Juzgado número 33...


----------



## Debunker (9 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> El video no tiene desperdicio pero lo más importante es lo que se cuenta a partir de este punto :




La verdad es que cuando vi el final de ese vídeo, quedé muy preocupada, lanzar semejante acusación a pelo no se si es lo correcto, hasta he llegado a pensar que puede que le hayan tendido una trampa a los Royuela con información falsa y cuando vaya a destapar lo que supuestamente está enterrado, no aparezca nada y el ridículo que harían los Royuelas terminaría con ellos y todas las pruebas de los Royuelas serían consideradas falsas. 

Y remata diciendo que aún hay algo más gordo, la verdad no puedo imaginar que puede ser más fuerte que 3 fosas comunes con 400 y pico cadáveres. Deseando estoy que eso llegue a su final, no tanto por el morbo de lo que se encuentre o no se encuentre, sino por el mismo Expediente que cuanto más los sigues más seguro tienes que todo el Expediente es real hasta en las comas. Un paso en falso y todo se va a la mierda.


----------



## Lux Mundi (9 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> La verdad es que cuando vi el final de ese vídeo, quedé muy preocupada, lanzar semejante acusación a pelo no se si es lo correcto, hasta he llegado a pensar que puede que le hayan tendido una trampa a los Royuela con información falsa y cuando vaya a destapar lo que supuestamente está enterrado, no aparezca nada y el ridículo que harían los Royuelas terminaría con ellos y todas las pruebas de los Royuelas serían consideradas falsas.
> 
> Y remata diciendo que aún hay algo más gordo, la verdad no puedo imaginar que puede ser más fuerte que 3 fosas comunes con 400 y pico cadáveres. Deseando estoy que eso llegue a su final, no tanto por el morbo de lo que se encuentre o no se encuentre, sino por el mismo Expediente que cuanto más los sigues más seguro tienes que todo el Expediente es real hasta en las comas. Un paso en falso y todo se va a la mierda.




El tema de las fosas es brutalísimo, esa cantidad de cadáveres. Me recuerda a cuando en el caso Alcasser dijeron que a las niñas las colocaron en la fosa que servía a su vez, de fosa de otros cadáveres de otros casos similares, de ahí que encontrasen huesos que no eran de las chicas.


----------



## Lux Mundi (9 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Atentos a esto que es importante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es alucinante la cantidad de mierda que hay dentro de un cuerpo de las FCSE, pero vamos "la mejor policía del mundo".


----------



## Lux Mundi (9 Feb 2021)

A todo esto, no se si fue en este hilo o en alguno paralelo sobre el caso, donde leí que el Ruiz ese de la GC, brazo autor de los asesinatos y enterramientos (entre ellos los de las chicas de la clínica abortista), podría haber palmado, y no de forma natural, sino que los comentarios dejaban entrever que una vez cumplida su misión le dieron boleto. 
¿No sabéis nada más de este dato?. ¿Sigue vivo?.


----------



## Kolobok (9 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> La verdad es que cuando vi el final de ese vídeo, quedé muy preocupada, lanzar semejante acusación a pelo no se si es lo correcto, hasta he llegado a pensar que puede que le hayan tendido una trampa a los Royuela con información falsa y cuando vaya a destapar lo que supuestamente está enterrado, no aparezca nada y el ridículo que harían los Royuelas terminaría con ellos y todas las pruebas de los Royuelas serían consideradas falsas.
> 
> Y remata diciendo que aún hay algo más gordo, la verdad no puedo imaginar que puede ser más fuerte que 3 fosas comunes con 400 y pico cadáveres. Deseando estoy que eso llegue a su final, no tanto por el morbo de lo que se encuentre o no se encuentre, sino por el mismo Expediente que cuanto más los sigues más seguro tienes que todo el Expediente es real hasta en las comas. Un paso en falso y todo se va a la mierda.



Opino igual, no se me ocurre nada peor que lo de las fosas, igual solo documentación que vincule directamente al PSOE con el 11-M...recordemos que el "Mengele Patrio" (Como le gusta a Santi este apodo) fue el encargado de la identificación de las víctimas (como si en Madrid no hubiesen forenses). 

Respecto a que se la hayan colado con info falsa, pues tendremos que confiar en los Royuela, que conocen a Mena y su cuadrilla mejor que sus madres, llevan más de 20 años enfrentándose a ellos.


----------



## Debunker (9 Feb 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Respecto a que se la hayan colado con info falsa, pues tendremos que confiar en los Royuela, que conocen a Mena y su cuadrilla mejor que sus madres, llevan más de 20 años enfrentándose a ellos.



No se, yo creo que los Royuelas tienen más fuentes de información que los archivos de Mena , hay mucha documentación denunciada que yo, al menos, no veo el porqué y el como tendría Mena esa documentación, como lo del Gal, las transferencias a cuentas a la ETA y alguno de los encausados en el 11-M , las cuentas de FG , Robles y un montón más , son muchas cosas sobre las que Mena no tenía control, ni forma de actuar, ni tendría porque saber y menos tener información sobre ello.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (9 Feb 2021)

Lamentable, vamos marcha atrás


----------



## renko (9 Feb 2021)

Esta noche es el directo ( a las 22:00 dijo) con el agente judicial que trabajó en el entorno de Jimenez-Villarejo y Mena en los juzgados de Barcelona.

Por si alguien no lo sabe (ha habido en el hilo quien lo ha preguntado), un _agente judicial _es un funcionario del grupo C normalmente (o sea, de bajo nivel), que se encarga de llevar el tema administrativo y burocrático de un juzgado. Algunos trabajan muy estrechamente con el juez o fiscal al que están adscritos.


----------



## Kolobok (9 Feb 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Lamentable, vamos marcha atrás



Que pereza estos vídeos, discutir por redes sociales dejando mensajitos en fb o subiendo videos en YouTube es lamentable. Entiendo el cabreo de Santi y que el Escudero ese es una rata de alcantarilla, pero seriedad por favor...


----------



## Liberal templado (9 Feb 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Lamentable, vamos marcha atrás



Se están enzarzando en los comentarios de YouTube. Creo que lo de Santi y familia es más importante que uno que ha aparecido por ahí y no es relevante para el gran expediente Royuela. Santi, pasa de él que lo estás haciendo muy bien.

Seguid la batalla en los comentarios del vídeo


Para muestra un botón:


----------



## Debunker (9 Feb 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Lamentable, vamos marcha atrás




Me he quedado patidifusa, entiendo también el cabreo de Santi pero es su culpa, como se le ocurre hacer confidencias de este calibre a uno que pasa por su casa? toda la denuncia del Expediente Royuela tan documentada no creo que exista en ningún otro lugar del planeta , y creo que hay cosas que no deberían decir a nadie, en fin es de párvulos irse de la lengua como ha hecho Santi. 

Esto sí que es un golpe bajo


----------



## Lux Mundi (9 Feb 2021)

¿Alberto Royuela ya no sale?, Últimamente los vídeos que salen son del hijo me parece ver.


----------



## Debunker (9 Feb 2021)

naturalmente tengo curiosidad por saber que ha revelado el de "persiguiendo criminales" , he entrado en su face book pero no he encontrado nada relevante , alguno sabéis cual es la historia al completo? Da la sensación por lo que dice Santi que el tal Juan Escudero pretende llevar a su aire el Expediente Royuela.


----------



## Tigershark (9 Feb 2021)

Lo que no entiendo es que si sabes que lo va a contar para que coño se lo cuentas ,en fin esperando a la entrevista de esta noche que parece interesante.saludos.


----------



## Peritta (9 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> naturalmente tengo curiosidad por saber que ha revelado el de "persiguiendo criminales" , he entrado en su face book pero no he encontrado nada relevante , alguno sabéis cual es la historia al completo? Da la sensación por lo que dice Santi que el tal Juan Escudero pretende llevar a su aire el Expediente Royuela.



Pues manténganos informados que algunos no tenemos Facebook.

Este es el texto que le he dejado en los comentarios del vídeo.


​¿Qué ultimatum és ése?. ​No eche los pies por alto que nos tira los palos del sombrajo y usté ya tiene costumbre. Haga el favor. ​​El primer bocazas ha sido usté, mesié. No escurra el bulto. ¿Me guardas un secreto amigo?. Mejor me lo guardas si no te lo digo. Dice el refranero popular. ​Y el tercer bocazas también por venir a contárnoslo en un vídeo. ¿Está uste tonto o está mu tonto?. ​Ahora tiene que desvelar el secreto, a menos que sea la identidad de algún topo o alguien, claro, o perderá credibilidad. ​​¿No se escuda el tío en que tiene permiso de su padre?. Pues no será la cosa tan grave coño y tiendo a pensar que lo que le ha sentado a usté mal es que le hayan puenteado don Santiago. ​​Además, contra los masones porteras. Bendito País de Porteras llamo yo a esta Tierra de Garbanzos o Piel de Toro. Los de los secretitos son los masones. ​Vale que no sea éste el momento y que interese desvelar la cosa después, cuando se hayan puesto las contramedidas y las vigilancias oportunas, si es que cuentan ustedes con gente suficiente para vigilar el "Katyn español" o lo que haya que vigilar. ​​Se lo he dicho ya más veces: Escríbase un guión o unas notas con lo que quiere decir, antes de ponerse delante de la cámara. que como al pez le pierde a usté la boca.​_______
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Liberal templado (9 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Alberto Royuela ya no sale?, Últimamente los vídeos que salen son del hijo me parece ver.



Sí sale, pero con otros youtubers. Nunca con su hijo (creo). No se llevan muy bien delante de las cámaras, detrás quizás mejor.


----------



## Lux Mundi (9 Feb 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Sí sale, pero con otros youtubers. Nunca con su hijo (creo). No se llevan muy bien delante de las cámaras, detrás quizás mejor.




Hacen buen equipo, aunque se nota que el padre al hijo le dice algunas cosa en sus vídeos, como si hubiera tensión entre ellos, le manda callar y esas cosas. Deberían unirse mucho ahora más que nunca.


----------



## Liberal templado (9 Feb 2021)

¿Dónde se ve ese directo anunciado? ¿O es que no lo hacen?


----------



## Uritorco (9 Feb 2021)

Yo tampoco lo veo.


----------



## renko (10 Feb 2021)

Es una pena que el canal lo lleve Santiago y no su hermano Alberto (tocayo de su padre), mucho más centrado y sensato.


----------



## Uritorco (10 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Es una pena que el canal lo lleve Santiago y no su hermano Alberto (tocayo de su padre), mucho más centrado y sensato.



Una persona que dice tan tranquilamente delante de las cámaras que se ha fumado un "porrillo" hace dos días con otro colaborador, deja bastante que desear. Hay cosas del ámbito mas íntimo y personal que, si tuviese él tambien un poco de decencia, se las callaría o guardaria para siempre. Además, estas trifulcas de patio trasero no benefician en nada el buen desarrollo de la trama y de un asunto tan delicado como el que se está denunciando. Espero que Santiago no siga cayendo en estas riñas personales intrascendentes, y no se deje atrapar por el torbellino las mismas, pues parece que es bastante proclive a ellas.


----------



## Uritorco (10 Feb 2021)

Acaba de subir el último a su canal.


----------



## renko (10 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Una persona que dice tan tranquilamente delante de las cámaras que se ha fumado un "porrillo" hace dos días con otro colaborador, deja bastante que desear. Hay cosas del ámbito mas íntimo y personal que, si tuviese él tambien un poco de decencia, se las callaría o guardaria para siempre. Además, estas trifulcas de patio trasero no benefician en nada el buen desarrollo de la trama y de un asunto tan delicado como el que se está denunciando. Espero que Santiago no siga cayendo en estas riñas personales intrascendentes, y no se deje atrapar por el torbellino las mismas, pues parece que es bastante proclive a ellas.



Se nota que es un tipo conflictivo y violento. Además hay episodios de su pasado que asi lo demuestran. Otra cosa es que se le castigara injusta y desproporcionadamente por ello gracias a la intervención de una "mano negra".


----------



## renko (10 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Acaba de subir el último a su canal.



Es la tercera o cuarta vez que sube lo mismo en los ultimos dias. Este tio es un desastre.


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Se nota que es un tipo conflictivo y violento. Además hay episodios de su pasado que asi lo demuestran. Otra cosa es que se le castigara injusta y desproporcionadamente por ello gracias a la intervención de una "mano negra".




Lo que le pasó a este con la pena de cárcel que le metieron tuvo toda la pinta de ser algo orquestado para putear a esta familia, especialmente al padre, al que ya le habían matado a otro hijo por sobredosis en la calle del Carmen en Madrid. 
Si no recuerdo mal, lo que hizo Santiago fue arrojar una olla explosiva en un concierto pro batasuno en Barcelona. Han habido asesinos y pederastas que han estado menos tiempo en la cárcel que este chico.


----------



## renko (10 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Lo que le pasó a este con la pena de cárcel que le metieron tuvo toda la pinta de ser algo orquestado para putear a esta familia, especialmente al padre, al que ya le habían matado a otro hijo por sobredosis en la calle del Carmen en Madrid.
> Si no recuerdo mal, lo que hizo Santiago fue arrojar una olla explosiva en un concierto pro batasuno en Barcelona. Han habido asesinos y pederastas que han estado menos tiempo en la cárcel que este chico.



Tiene toda la pinta, no. Ya se ha demostrado que fue así. Ese último video de su canal, donde Mena le pide por carta a Castelló Fontova que sea lo más dura posible con él, lo demuestra. Incluso la hace un regalito para incentivarla. 

Creo que te faltan por ver muchos videos todavía.


----------



## renko (10 Feb 2021)

Parece que el actual gobierno está muy al tanto del Expediente. Su oportuno nombramiento de Castelló Fontova para el Eurojust lo demuestra, algo que no ha sido casual, claro.

Podemos debatir las causas de ese nombramiento, aparte de lo que cuente Santiago o ACODAP.
La denuncia de Arimany no se asignó a ese juzgado 33 por casualidad. Se hizo porque la jueza titular del mismo era del "clan".
Ahora saben, porque siguen el canal de Santiago, que están esas cartas donde Mena la pide máxima dureza contra SRS, haciéndola incluso un regalo. Eso la hace susceptible de ser recusada.... por eso, antes de que se lleve a término esa recusación, haciendo de paso aflorar más mierda, la mandan bien lejos....

Arimany la ha cagado con esa denuncia. No se si lo ha hecho a titulo personal o forma parte de una estrategia grupal de todos los implicados. Entiendo que no es individual porque si no no hubiera caido _casualmente _en el 33.

Lo que está claro es que están muy nerviosos


----------



## Peritta (10 Feb 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> ¿Dónde se ve ese directo anunciado? ¿O es que no lo hacen?



Es mañana (hoy) coño. No sé enteráis ustedes de ná. Parece que fumo yo y les hace efecto a ustedes.

Nueve años en la cárcel y aguantando las charletas y los cursillos de piskólogos de ésos cada dos por tres, por si quieres el tercer grado, o que te dejen tener un tablero de ajedrez o algo, tiene que dejar daños profundos en la mollera.

No sé cómo estará el Zouham que no se ha declarado culpable y para que te saquen del aislamiento y tal, lo primero que te deben pedir en la cárcel es que admitas tu culpabilidad.



Uritorco dijo:


> Una persona que dice tan tranquilamente delante de las cámaras que se ha fumado un "porrillo" hace dos días con otro colaborador, deja bastante que desear. Hay cosas del ámbito mas íntimo y personal que, si tuviese él tambien un poco de decencia, se las callaría o guardaria para siempre. Además, estas trifulcas de patio trasero no benefician en nada el buen desarrollo de la trama y de un asunto tan delicado como el que se está denunciando. Espero que Santiago no siga cayendo en estas riñas personales intrascendentes, y no se deje atrapar por el torbellino las mismas, pues parece que es bastante proclive a ellas.



Yo vengo a fumarme 10 o 12 petardos al día desde hace más de 40 años. Y me los fumo yo solo como un cabrón, que no le doy a nadie. Y de porrillos nada, trókolos de dos papeles capaces de poner peo a un elefante con dos trompadas que le dé a uno cualquiera de ellos.

No venga descalificando por éso a la gente, que a la media hora se te ha pasado el morao. Y a don Santiago se le apagan los petardos cada dos por tres, luego con mucha ansia no se los fuma. A lo mejor ni retiene el humo para que atice más.

Lo que sí es descalificante es que alterne y comparta secretos con un terraplanista. Jua, jua, jua. Joer qué Paco es todo.

Pero sí, estoy de acuerdo en que su hermano Alberto, el piloto, es mucho más tranquilo y está más centrado, y que ciertos asuntos no se deben airear si distraen y no aportan nada.

Voy a ver si le digo algo o le tiro de las orejas en los comentarios del Youtube ése.

______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## renko (10 Feb 2021)

El directo tenía que haber sido anoche pero el invitado parece que se ha rajado.....o quizá es que Santiago ha sido muy indiscreto dando su nombre dias antes.


----------



## renko (10 Feb 2021)

Este _Peritta_ es gilipollas, o me lo parece a mi ?


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (10 Feb 2021)

Desgraciadamente y como en anteriores ocasiones NO VA A PASAR NADA. Y lo sabéis.


----------



## Peritta (10 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Este _Peritta_ es gilipollas, o me lo parece a mi ?



No te voy a devolver los ladridos ni te voy a ningunear hablandote en tercera persona.
Pero no es la primera vez que me ladras o me ninguneas.

¿Tienes algo conmigo o qué?.

Y no fue "alguien", sino yo, quien preguntó qué era un agente judicial.


_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## renko (10 Feb 2021)

Ayer o anteayer estaba en 25.900, siempre me fijo. Creo que te has confundido (fácil, el 5 y el 6 se parecen, y si pegas un vistazo rápido.....). O sea, que ha subido en 100 sus. en uno o dos dias.


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Parece que el actual gobierno está muy al tanto del Expediente. Su oportuno nombramiento de Castelló Fontova para el Eurojust lo demuestra, algo que no ha sido casual, claro.
> 
> Podemos debatir las causas de ese nombramiento, aparte de lo que cuente Santiago o ACODAP.
> La denuncia de Arimany no se asignó a ese juzgado 33 por casualidad. Se hizo porque la jueza titular del mismo era del "clan".
> ...





Yo creo que los acusados masonazos están como intentando dar un golpe desesperado. Este caso rula por Internet, por Twitter, se difunden bastante los vídeos, vamos, que no digo que sea un trending topic no mucho menos, pero ya se ha destapado la mierda. Ya he visto comentarios al respecto en respuestas a tuits de políticos, que curiosamente, no borran ni censuran y retuitean y dan bastantes likes. 

Con decirte que estuve en una manifestación hace meses en contra de la corona farsa y del bozal, y para tocar un poco los cojones porque en los medios ya se estaban metiendo con nosotros por "negacionistas", así que me fui a hacer más número y bulto y tocar más los cojones un rato. Os hablo del 16A de Colón, la famosa manifa que tanto tocó las pelotas, yo leía más de un forero haber acudido y si está por este hilo puede corroborar lo que digo (si se acuerda y estuvo en ese momento exacto). Entre las cosas que la gente voceaba, por ejemplo, "la vacuna de Bill Gates por el culo os la metéis", o "los Borbones son masones" (cuando ya se ha llegado a un punto de algarabía después de haber llamado 'hijos de puta a los políticos", y cosas similares, había un tipo canoso con altavoz que soltó "vamos a saber la verdad como al final se ha destapado con el Expediente Royuela donde habían policías que eran sicarios por encargo". (Palabras aproximadas, hay un streaming de esa manifa y esto se puede corroborar).
Yo ahí ya me quedé flipando, pensaba que la gente no tendría ni idea de esto porque veía este caso como algo que solo cuatro gatos siguen (seguimos) por Internet, cuando en el momento en el que el tipo del altavoz soltó esto, la gente empezó a aplaudir bastante fuerte. Una chica a mi lado me preguntó que qué era eso del expediente Royuela y le hice un resumen, alguien a su lado le dijo que si no sabía de qué iba todo, se quedó a cuadros y empezó un murmullo al respecto sobre este tema, vamos, que más de la mitad de los allí reunidos sabíamos de que iba esto, y hablo de gente ubicada en Madrid en un punto concreto, imagina a nivel nacional.
Me sorprendió que en ese momento, que la manifa tenía que ver con otra cosa muy muy distinta (la plandemia) se hiciera mención a esta trama, que yo por cierto descubrí en el confinamiento, así que imagino que los allí congregados que sabían de que iba el tema, se están informando por Internet de todo.

A lo que voy con esto es que el caso ya tiene su repercusión, en Twitter le dan mucha cobertura a diario a este tema, cualquiera que tenga un mínimo de curiosidad por el tema vamos a llamarlo "conspiraciones" o "no oficial" (gente despierta) tiene algo de conocimiento de esta trama. Hasta en ForoCoches hay un hilo de seguimiento, en los comments de YouTube escribe gente de Sudamérica y hasta de EEUU. 
Los implicados lo saben que esto se ha disparado, y la van a liar intentando dar un último golpe a la familia Royuela, pero los veo desesperados. Ese número 33 del juzgado es tocar el número alto, de ahí no se pasa, es ya la cima, es el último intento llegando a una cúspide para salirse con la suya. Pero a mí algo me dice que van de puto culo, vamos que yo todavía confío en que a los asesinos estos se les ha acabado el tiempo y ya no tienen nada que hacer, a esta gente cuando la destapado h la expones se le acaba el poder.


----------



## Liberal templado (10 Feb 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No te voy a devolver los ladridos ni te voy a ningunear hablandote en tercera persona.
> Pero no es la primera vez que me ladras o me ninguneas.
> 
> ¿Tienes algo conmigo o qué?.
> ...



El mejor desprecio es ... No entiendo a esta gente que insulta a la mínima. Amigo @Peritta, siga usted aportando aunque se equivoque de vez en cuando. La balanza está inclinida hacia lo positivo.

Seguimos para bingo


----------



## Liberal templado (10 Feb 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No sé cómo estará el Zouham que no se ha declarado culpable y para que te saquen del aislamiento y tal, lo primero que te deben pedir en la cárcel es que admitas tu culpabilidad.



Un tiempo estuve muy dedicado a entender el juicio, su entorno y la sentencia. No cuadraba nada. Veo que a usted también le va el tema. A ver si puede usted ayudarme en lo siguiente; ya lo pregunté una vez y a nadie le sonaba.

Hay un libro o quizás una serie de artículos que estudia las contradicciones, errores, ... de la sentencia, pero sólo de la sentencia escrita. O sea, es como muy objetivo, con citas a la página 1245 que se contradice 300 páginas más adelante. Pero errores garrafales del tipo "El testigo don XXX dijo que ..." y resulta que lo dijo don YYY. Hay incluso alguno del tipo: "El Sr Fulanito de Tal dijo que sí" y más adelante "... dijo que no". Es espectacular. 

¿Alguien lo recuerda? Creo que no era Luis del Pino, pero quizás alguien de su entorno.


----------



## Peritta (10 Feb 2021)

No sé por qué le tenía a usté en el ignore con siete mensajes que tiene, ya que no deja ver su perfil, pero menos mal que le ha mencionado el @renko y le he designorado.

Sí señor, me he equivocado, he tenido que ir al vídeo ése para asegurarme de que era el martes el directo, pero estaba convencido de que era el miercoles.



Liberal templado dijo:


> Un tiempo estuve muy dedicado a entender el juicio, su entorno y la sentencia. No cuadraba nada. Veo que a usted también le va el tema. A ver si puede usted ayudarme en lo siguiente; ya lo pregunté una vez y a nadie le sonaba.
> 
> Hay un libro o quizás una serie de artículos que estudia las contradicciones, errores, ... de la sentencia, pero sólo de la sentencia escrita. O sea, es como muy objetivo, con citas a la página 1245 que se contradice 300 páginas más adelante. Pero errores garrafales del tipo "El testigo don XXX dijo que ..." y resulta que lo dijo don YYY. Hay incluso alguno del tipo: "El Sr Fulanito de Tal dijo que sí" y más adelante "... dijo que no". Es espectacular.
> 
> ¿Alguien lo recuerda? Creo que no era Luis del Pino, pero quizás alguien de su entorno.



No, no me suena ese libro. Pero sí recuerdo unas buenas postas, creo que en el blog de Luis del Pino, donde un usuario ponía en cuestión el Informe Lookfor, que fue lo que quedó de los trenes (un conjunto de fotografías y textos, los "peritajes con el debido aprovechamiento" que decía el sumario).
El tipo decía que tal fotografía no se corresponde con el tren de Santa Eugenia o nosecuál, que era lo que ponía el texto, porque se le ve el número, que esa foto es de la del tren de Tellez, que la otra foto está cambiada y así.

También recuerdo que la señá Esperanza (yo entonces vivía en Madrid) quiso emitir el juicio on-line por la Telemadrid y se le pusieron en huelga, que cada dos por tres dejaban la pantalla en negro ¿no se acuerda?. Luego vieron que era contraproducente y echaban películas del oeste.
Total que al final lo dio La Otra y no cogía la señal casi nadie.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

También he hurgado en un foro de policías o en algún He seguido este


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (10 Feb 2021)




----------



## Uritorco (10 Feb 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Yo vengo a fumarme 10 o 12 petardos al día desde hace más de 40 años. Y me los fumo yo solo como un cabrón



Pues hace usted muy mal. Y aprovecho para reprosárselo. Que no sea terraplanista no le exime de la responsabilidad de sus malos hábitos. Haga usted el favor de dejarlo. Hasta Calopez se lo agradecería.


----------



## Peritta (10 Feb 2021)

Ya, y el güisqui y las coreanas. Lo siguiente será el cabrito y el tostón. No señor: albondigón y perdiz por barba y caiga quien caiga. (los sindikalistas son más de marisco, cómo se nota dónde hay kapital y poderío)

Haga el favor de dirigir su vida, no quiera dirigir la mía a menos que quiera que le nombren capellán de la compañía. O suegra, o funcicharo de chochocharlas.
Para estas cosas, ¿qué quiere que le diga? prefiero al Chuck Berry antes que a cualquiera de mis cuñadas.


.

Dispense por haber tardado en responder pero estaba viendo el último vídeo donde se rompe el séptimo sello apocalíptico ése. Aunque sigo escamado con el secreto que el terraplanista ése sabe y no yo.
A ver qué tiene que decir pero don Santiago ha soltado la bomba.

Esperando acontecimientos estoy, a ver si aparecen por aquí los buenos redactores ésos que decía @renko.
________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (10 Feb 2021)

Ése sol negro es un simbolillo himmleriano de la religión teutónica que el disparatado traidor ése (ya podían haberle fusilao en lugar de al Canaris, por intentar negociar con judíos con los aliados) tenía en el vestíbulo del castillo de Wewelsburg.
Supongo que estaría inspirado en las runas nórdicas ésas.

Pero no nos traiga por aquí milongas raras que yo Soy piloto jubilado de chemtrails y contesto preguntas.


Te conozco bacalao aunque vengas disfrazao de merluzo.
________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda espoeranza.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (10 Feb 2021)




----------



## kozioł (10 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Yo creo que los acusados masonazos están como intentando dar un golpe desesperado. Este caso rula por Internet, por Twitter, se difunden bastante los vídeos, vamos, que no digo que sea un trending topic no mucho menos, pero ya se ha destapado la mierda. Ya he visto comentarios al respecto en respuestas a tuits de políticos, que curiosamente, no borran ni censuran y retuitean y dan bastantes likes.
> 
> Con decirte que estuve en una manifestación hace meses en contra de la corona farsa y del bozal, y para tocar un poco los cojones porque en los medios ya se estaban metiendo con nosotros por "negacionistas", así que me fui a hacer más número y bulto y tocar más los cojones un rato. Os hablo del 16A de Colón, la famosa manifa que tanto tocó las pelotas, yo leía más de un forero haber acudido y si está por este hilo puede corroborar lo que digo (si se acuerda y estuvo en ese momento exacto). Entre las cosas que la gente voceaba, por ejemplo, "la vacuna de Bill Gates por el culo os la metéis", o "los Borbones son masones" (cuando ya se ha llegado a un punto de algarabía después de haber llamado 'hijos de puta a los políticos", y cosas similares, había un tipo canoso con altavoz que soltó "vamos a saber la verdad como al final se ha destapado con el Expediente Royuela donde habían policías que eran sicarios por encargo". (Palabras aproximadas, hay un streaming de esa manifa y esto se puede corroborar).
> Yo ahí ya me quedé flipando, pensaba que la gente no tendría ni idea de esto porque veía este caso como algo que solo cuatro gatos siguen (seguimos) por Internet, cuando en el momento en el que el tipo del altavoz soltó esto, la gente empezó a aplaudir bastante fuerte. Una chica a mi lado me preguntó que qué era eso del expediente Royuela y le hice un resumen, alguien a su lado le dijo que si no sabía de qué iba todo, se quedó a cuadros y empezó un murmullo al respecto sobre este tema, vamos, que más de la mitad de los allí reunidos sabíamos de que iba esto, y hablo de gente ubicada en Madrid en un punto concreto, imagina a nivel nacional.
> ...



Todo esto está muy bien, pero si los propios implicados como Santiago van ya metiendo la pata con peleas de patio de colegio, y filtrando cosas a gente que no debería, quizá no cueste mucho ridiculizarlos y mandar toda la trama ATPC.

El problema es hablar antes de tiempo y a quien no deberías. Si Santiago no muestra más temple e inteligencia, le veo un mal desenlace a todo esto. No veo que vaya a "organizar patrullas callejeras" para proteger los lugares de las fosas comunes, si gestionando personas se le va todo de las manos.

Llevo cerca de un año siguiendo el expediente y me ha parecido digno de crédito, pero al ver cómo están gestionando el "bombazo" me estoy preguntando yo mismo si no estoy siendo víctima de un engaño de los gordos.

Aunque hay que decir que le cuadra a Santiago ese desequilibrio: si véis cómo cuenta lo de la trama de la bomba que pusieron para el concierto de Negu Gorriak en alguno de esos vídeos, veréis que se pasa el 90% del tiempo atacando a sus ex-cómplices para disculparse.
Resulta que él fue el "ingeniero" que ideó el mecanismo de detonación de la olla (un biberón con ácido sulfúrico como temporizador). 

Sus dos compañeros que tenían que poner la bomba en el escenario desierto la cagaron y montaron el biberón antes de tiempo. Uno de ellos resultó gravemente herido con la propia bomba y casi pierde las manos.

Bueno, pues en los vídeos Santiago se ceba con los dos por tontos y metepatas. No deja títere con cabeza.
Eso por no hablar de todos los periodistas que ha puesto a caldo, simplemente por no querer participar. Y la relación que se adivina con su padre.

En fin, no quiero decir que porque sea él como es lo del expediente tenga que ser más o menos verdad. 
Es más, le da un aura de "espontaneidad" y "autenticidad" por no parecer todo tan preparado. 

Pero a veces me pregunto si el desequilibrio psicológico (puede ser por sus propias vivencias) les llevó demasiado lejos a los Royuela en pergeñar una patraña por simple ánimo de venganza.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (10 Feb 2021)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 569422



Seguro que Don Alberto le ha cantado las cuarenta al mulato de Vox.
Creo que el club pertenece a uno de sus hijos


----------



## kozioł (10 Feb 2021)

Pues da un poco la sensación de que les dan igual los riesgos y todo parece un "ya saldrá el sol por algún lado".

Aquí tengo dos explicaciones: *si todo es verdad,* están tan seguros de lo suyo que no hay riesgo que importe asumir.

*Si no es verdad* y es una cruzada personal que inició el padre desde los tiempos del Papus, y que ha involucrado para mal a toda la familia, entonces se explica fácil que todo les da igual.
Haciendo de "abogado del diablo", puede que todo fuera una patraña urdida por el padre que quiere justificar ante los suyos el mal que han sufrido por un "enemigo externo" de la familia: el malvado Mena, cómplice del asesinato de su hijo, el encarcelamiento de otro y la persecución continua del Estado (que es real). Y ahora el hombre no tendría vuelta atrás ni salida.

Las dos explicaciones me parecen lógicas. Pero si es verdad toda la trama, creo como tú que todo quedará en agua de borrajas porque están confiando en gente indigna. Y están rodeados de enemigos con mucho dinero y poder que controlan el aparato policial y judicial.

En ningún caso puedo ser optimista. Parece que se quieran inmolar y les importe una higa todo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Feb 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Todo esto está muy bien, pero si los propios implicados como Santiago van ya metiendo la pata con peleas de patio de colegio, y filtrando cosas a gente que no debería, quizá no cueste mucho ridiculizarlos y mandar toda la trama ATPC.
> 
> El problema es hablar antes de tiempo y a quien no deberías. Si Santiago no muestra más temple e inteligencia, le veo un mal desenlace a todo esto. No veo que vaya a "organizar patrullas callejeras" para proteger los lugares de las fosas comunes, si gestionando personas se le va todo de las manos.
> 
> ...





Al padre le veo yo como un hombre de otro tiempo que se maneja se otra forma, a la hora de hablar, ha vivido otras cosas supongo.
Esta familia desde luego es como si tuviera una suerte de desgracias encima, pero es que se han movido en ambientes super jodidos,no son santos tampoco.
Acabar siendo enemigo del Mena es tema delicado, lo que a mí me sorprende es cómo no han acabado peor, y mejor que siga la cosa así, al menos están con vida y han podido sacar toda la trama a la luz.

El por qué de la rivalidad con Mena, ¿Viene de haber sido Alberto subastero o algo así leí y todo empezó en los juzgados o como fue?. Ese dato se me escapa.


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Feb 2021)

Que no te quepa la menor duda. Yo me imagino perfectamente al Marlaska o alguna chusma similar ordenando cremar cadáveres alegando algo tipo fosa de la guerra civil, lo he pensado al leer el tema este de las fosas, nos engañarán y adiós al tema. Ya sacaran alguna de las suyas.


----------



## Uritorco (10 Feb 2021)




----------



## Peritta (11 Feb 2021)

Joer, ¿no se acuerda de lo que le pasó a Jesús García García (con esos apellidos no me extraña que se nos haya olvidado a todos), el comisario de policía de Alicante que encontró los cadáveres de Lasa y Zabala, cuando tuvo que declarar en la Audiencia Nacional?. 

Pues lo vimos todos por la Tv. 

Puede que para dejárnoslo claro. 

Me parece a mí que ha encendido la mecha muy pronto don Santiago. Aún "semos" mu poquillos. Ya podía haber traído notas donde saliera a relucir el coronel ése de la Guardia Civil o algún otro "probo" funcionario, o del Miroslav ése, que seguro que habrá más notas, y alargar algo la cosa hasta que hubiera algo más de difusión. 
Como ve, el número de visualizaciones de los vídeos es la tercera o la cuarta parte del número de sus suscriptores. No, no tengo Facebook, no sé si serán muchos por allí, pero fijo que la mayoría serán los mismos usuarios que por aquí. No nos sume don Santiago que no somos tantos. 

Luego les basta con un altavoz un poco estridente para ningunearnos a todos y que no se nos oiga, que el levantamiento de las fosas pase desapercibido ante el resto de funcionarios y la opinión pública, y que los cadáveres pasen a disposición del Arimany Manso 

o a la perita del laboratorio de los de la TEDAX. Y usté dispense la risa floja.

Es que cuando lo del 11-M la policía científica (Santano incluido) se puso así como de perfil y las muestras las terminaron analizando los de aquél laboratorio... con agua y acetona. 

Jesús qué cruz. 

Total que tengo el barrunto de que ha encendido usté la mecha por desactivar lo que el terraplanista ése, jua, jua, jua, tenga que decir. 

¿Cómo se ha dejado embaucar por un terraplanista?. Jua, jua, jua otra vez. Ésa gente le vende a su abuela unos patines, y como les tome algo en serio se los venden a usté, mesié. 
No señor, de esa gente hay que cachondearse, a los locos se les suele dar la razón. 

En fin, no sé qué secreto de polichinela sabrá él que no yo. Veremos si no acaba siendo el parto de los montes 

o un pedo. 

Pero si ha encendido la mecha de la bomba porque ya va tocando y por sus pelotas morenas, ¡ole torero!. 




Ea Baraka don Santiago, mucha baraka pà usté mesié, que ésa, hasta en el infierno, es mejor que cualquier amigo. 
_____________ 
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Kolobok (11 Feb 2021)

Vamos a ver, que los ánimos no decaigan. 

Todos conocemos la historia de esta familia, yo personalmente agradezco a Santi Royuela con la honestidad que habla las cosas, no os olvideis que es un tío con una vida DESTROZADA, completamente arruinado, que la mayoría de la gente que ha conocido, le ha dado la espalda. 

Es normal que esté asqueado. 

No justifico la tonteria de airear su paco pelea con el terraplanista friki al que le aireó un secreto. Es de una falta de visión total pues el expediente debe de revestir la máxima formalidad. 

Es una lástima, pero también ha mejorado mucho en calidad, es que no os acordáis de esos videos que salian el y su padre con la camiseta desabrochada enseñando barriga y encima discutiendo ?? 

Respecto a lo de las fosas me encuentro muy contrariado, me parece que el enfoque no está siendo el adecuado. No he visto a Santi muy seguro de encontrar los cadáveres, además me parece que tampoco cuenta con ningún plan. 

Que siga mencionado que el Ministerio de Interior al enterarse de la noticia tiene que hacer algo mmm me parece salir de la sartén para caer en la brasa. 

Creo que es mejor que lo hagan de forma clandestina, poco a poco a meter en el envolao a todo Cristo. Ya le imagino la policía "caballero esta usted en una propiedad privada, además por las medidas restrictivas de la Covid no debe salir de su casa, procedemos a multa pecuniaria".

Bueno, sigo teniendo fe en que se hará justicia.


----------



## Debunker (11 Feb 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Yo vengo a fumarme 10 o 12 petardos al día desde hace más de 40 años. Y me los fumo yo solo como un cabrón, que no le doy a nadie. Y de porrillos nada, trókolos de dos papeles capaces de poner peo a un elefante con dos trompadas que le dé a uno cualquiera de ellos.
> 
> No venga descalificando por éso a la gente, que a la media hora se te ha pasado el morao. Y a don Santiago se le apagan los petardos cada dos por tres, luego con mucha ansia no se los fuma. A lo mejor ni retiene el humo para que atice más.




, nunca lo he dicho porque no ha venido a cuento, soy la "abuelita" del foro, conservadora a tope y de derechas total, según acaban mis obligaciones del día, hasta que me voy a la cama, me fumo unos 5-6 canutos de los gordos yo solita , eso desde hace 50 años o más, en cuanto a reflexión y visión del mundo que me rodea es cuando mejor funciona mi cerebro, entiendo que de cara al público no son cosas que se deban decir. Con excepción de mi familia más allegada nadie de mi entorno de conocidos o "amigos" pueden ni imaginar que yo fumo maría, todo lo contrario. 

Después de tantos años no sabía que, si no retienes el humo te atiza más.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Feb 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que los ánimos no decaigan.
> 
> Todos conocemos la historia de esta familia, yo personalmente agradezco a Santi Royuela con la honestidad que habla las cosas, no os olvideis que es un tío con una vida DESTROZADA, completamente arruinado, que la mayoría de la gente que ha conocido, le ha dado la espalda.
> 
> ...




Hostias, cuando padre e hijo salían con camisa desabrochada y fumando en ese cuarto pequeño era una visión muy Paco, ante una imagen de Nuestra Señora, que ya no sacan creo. Pero se agradece la labor que hacen, la verdad. 
¿Donde está don Alberto?.


----------



## Peritta (11 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> , nunca lo he dicho porque no ha venido a cuento, soy la "abuelita" del foro, conservadora a tope y de derechas total, según acaban mis obligaciones del día, hasta que me voy a la cama, me fumo unos 5-6 canutos de los gordos yo solita , eso desde hace 50 años o más, en cuanto a reflexión y visión del mundo que me rodea es cuando mejor funciona mi cerebro, entiendo que de cara al público no son cosas que se deban decir. Con excepción de mi familia más allegada nadie de mi entorno de conocidos o "amigos" pueden ni imaginar que yo fumo maría, todo lo contrario.
> 
> Después de tantos años no sabía que, si no retienes el humo te atiza más.



Es al revés caramba, si no retienes el humo y te los fumas como un cigarro, pues mal a penas atiza. A lo mejor no me he explicado bien.

Yo también soy mayormente conservador -sostenible se dice en neolengüés cuando quieren darle un sesgo positivo a la palabreja, si no, suelen decir casposo- pero no tengo ideología política ni admito axiomas con estas cosas. El dogma empieza cuando se cansa uno de pensar.

Sí, ayuda a pensar, pero no es que el cerebro funcione mejor sino que no está tan agobiado por los problemas personales y por éso puede que te parezca que piensas con más claridad.

Por supuesto que tampoco voy aireando por ahí mis vicios y si nadie pregunta yo tampoco lo menciono caramba. O directamente lo niego si veo que me van a echar un sermón o me van a pedir explicaciones... o griffa.
Pero a los que no tenéis ni puta idea de estas cosas diré que lo que se fuman son las flores, no las hojas. La hoja ésa es un símbolo propagandístico.
Y también diré que tengo amigos farloperos y dipsómanos que no fuman porros porque dicen que les sienta mal. Luego cada loco con su tema y si no te sales de ahí pues no te descacharras.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## kozioł (11 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Al padre le veo yo como un hombre de otro tiempo que se maneja se otra forma, a la hora de hablar, ha vivido otras cosas supongo.
> Esta familia desde luego es como si tuviera una suerte de desgracias encima, pero es que se han movido en ambientes super jodidos,no son santos tampoco.
> Acabar siendo enemigo del Mena es tema delicado, lo que a mí me sorprende es cómo no han acabado peor, y mejor que siga la cosa así, al menos están con vida y han podido sacar toda la trama a la luz.
> 
> El por qué de la rivalidad con Mena, ¿Viene de haber sido Alberto subastero o algo así leí y todo empezó en los juzgados o como fue?. Ese dato se me escapa.



El padre es el origen de todo y el único que conocemos que controla las evidencias de las que se han hablado. Si es que existe de verdad el zulo robado al dr. Morín con 37000 documentos, que guardaría con celo.

Claro que tenía una carrera de subastero desde los últimos años 70. Y debía ser bien conocido desde los tiempos de la bomba del Papus por lo menos. Así que no me extraña nada que las subastas en las que él participaba fueran continuamente torpedeadas por los fiscales al mando en cada época.

Lo que llevaría a un "encabronamiento" continuo con las autoridades y a la generación de malestar en su propia familia contra el orden de cosas imperante.

De ahí que me pueda imaginar que historias como la de su hijo Javier se tuerzan para acabar víctima de la droga, y la de Santiago -que podría haber tenido una buena carrera como físico- se menoscabe por la política y la kale borroka falangista. Pagando al final con 10 años de cárcel.

Todo esto me lleva a pensar que con los años el padre ha debido de mantener siempre la llama de un enemigo externo que presentaría como el culpable de todos los males a la familia. Eso sería mejor que tener que admitir cualquier responsabilidad y que metió a todos en una guerra imposible.

Podría haber estado pergeñando una historieta convincente para los suyos, en la que algunas pocas cosas son verdad. Y ahora estaría rodando como una bola gigante de nieve.

Según esta mi teoría "alternativa" el padre ya estaría cansado de guerrear y habría proporcionado un propósito al hijo para que continuara su historia y tenerlo ocupado en una venganza que no llegará. Mejor eso que desvelar la cruda realidad.
Y puedo creer que el hijo a estas alturas ya estaría un poco desesperado con todo (porque no tiene nada que perder o ganar personalmente), y le daría igual cómo acabe el tema. Quizá actúe un poco de esta manera por no defraudar al padre, a quien admira de todas maneras.

Esto que digo es una película alternativa que tengo en la cabeza, en la que no puedo evitar pensar, tal y como me pasó con el Q-Anon de EEUU en los últimos días.

Y tiene sentido, porque estamos en un estado de cosas del país, donde tengo muy claro que se quiere instaurar una dictadura estilo bolivariano.
De ahí que le pudiera venir muy bien al gobierno comunista en ciernes una manera de ridiculizar a los disidentes de tinte conspiranoico.

Lo que está claro es que se está hablando de fosas comunes que "podrían estar en algún chalet alquilado de estos, no está claro". Al estilo de la memoria histórica del Gobierno en su narrativa comunista maniquea sobre la Guerra Civil.

¿Os dáis cuenta del peligro de que (a) se demuestre todo esto falso, ó (b) por medio de la policía, jueces y medios se tape la verdad de lo que hay para ridiculizar cualquier conato futuro de desvelar corrupción en el gobierno totalitario que viene?

Si todo es verdad, parece que Santiago les quiera poner la opción (b) en bandeja. Y tendríamos Memoria Histórica en vena.

¿Por qué no montan una querella como Dios manda, a la vez que extraen de manera clandestina unos pocos restos a los que hacer un análisis forense? Antes que lanzarse a un suicidio anunciado, como parece.

Mena no tendrá equipo, pero sí mucha pasta para callar bocas y contratar sicarios. No soy nada optimista.

Todo lo que digo es pensando en voz alta, no afirmo nada.


----------



## Peritta (11 Feb 2021)

No, de robado nada, que sus 80.000 euros pagaron por ello.

El señor Alberto sería conocido desde bastante antes de finales de los 70 señor, ya que haría dinero cuando el cambio de la electricidad de 125 a 220 V, y éso fue a mediados de los 60 hasta principios de los 70. Doy fe.
A subastero -no solo de pisos sino también de maquinaria- se metería cuando la administración dejó de darle trabajo, supongo que por facha.

Había entonces, pero no tanto como ahora, mucho sectarismo y mucha inquina. Y en la administración cambiaron hasta a los bedeles de la puerta y por el mismo motivo: por ser fachas. De modo que de la eficiente y pequeña administración franquista aquella no dejaron ni las raspas.

No sé qué es éso de Q-Anon, algunos no dominamos el british. Tampoco sé qué pinta aquí salvo que la mencionó El País.

No, no son fosas comunes, son fosas clandestinas y yo también soy de la opinión de que se ha precipitado, que ésto aún no tiene suficiente difusión y como le caiga encima un togasucia de ésos (desde que el Cándido Conde Pumpido dijera aquello de las togas ensuciadas por el polvo del camino -a saber por qué clase de andurriales arrastrarán algunos sus togas- podemos llamar así a suseñorías, que son las nuestras... o nosotros de ellos, que no sé) decreta el *secreto de sumario*, exhuman los cadáveres con nocturnidad y al descuido -y sin que se entere la ciudadanía ni el resto de la administración- y los restos se le entragarán al Arimany Manso para que haga una identificación dactiloscópica o lo que crea conveniente, como hizo con los cadáveres del piso aquél de Leganés

Av/Carmen Martín Gaite nº40 1ºA. Leganés. Madrid (28919)

como si lo viera oiga.

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2021)

Zapatero sabe lo de las fosas con los 300 y pico muertos. El de la memoria histórica. Esta noche video con datos, nombres, localizaciones y cartas.



Al parecer los enterraban en fincas que alquilaban. Claro, es de sentido común. Así nadie podía verles, molestar, merodear.... Nada mejor para hacer eso que en una extensa propiedad privada.


----------



## Debunker (11 Feb 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Pero a veces me pregunto si el desequilibrio psicológico (puede ser por sus propias vivencias) les llevó demasiado lejos a los Royuela en pergeñar una patraña por simple ánimo de venganza.




Estoy más o menos de acuerdo con el resto de tu post, pero no con esa última frase, es imposible que la documentación que tienen los Royuelas sea una patraña, quizás si fueran 20-30 documentos se podría haber falsificado la letra de Mena con mucha paciencia, pero son cientos de miles de documentos y miles de historias y tropecientos datos, eso no es posible falsificarlo. No se de donde deduces que los Royuelas tengan un desequilibrio psicológico, se entiende que no has pasado por una injusticia brutal de esas que te dan ganas de quemarte a lo bonzo porque no hay nada más que puedas hacer, 

El padre hizo una labor increíble, tiene documentos que no atañen a Mena y de vital importancia porque apuntan a la cúspide de la política, pero su hijo no sabe llevar el tema, le faltan conocimientos de sociología y psicología .

Por otro lado , los Royuelas ¿están en la ruina? No sería mejor para ellos vivir con lo que tienen y olvidarse de todo este asunto? Si esto les sale mal, terminarán más limpios que una patena, en la cárcel o en una fosa. D. Alberto es de una generación que ya no existe, la del erre que erre contra viento y marea y hasta su tumba seguirá contra Mena, no solo ha recabado toda esa información, la ha paseado por cientos de juzgados que su pasta le habrá costado, esfuerzo, sacrificio y exposición a ser asesinado, de esos hombres ya no no queda nadie.


----------



## Liberal templado (11 Feb 2021)

Si el vídeo de esta tarde responde a un nimio porcentaje de las expectativas que crea, puede ser un bombazo impresionante. No se me ocurre qué tipo de gente puede estar allí enterrada. ¿Asesinados por encargo? Puede que no pudieran simular su muerte como los otros casos que conocemos. ¿Famosos? No creo, se hubiera sabido a lo largo de estos años ¿Delincuentes, mafiosos rivales? Puede ser. 

Pero ¿tantos desaparecidos sin que ninguno se haya investigado o encontrado alguna pista? Posible. Estoy en la fase menos escéptica desde que empezó este proceso. Nadie inventa todo esto. 

Sólo una duda que avanzaba alguien más arriba. ¿Y si no encuentran las fosas? No pasará, espero.


----------



## Debunker (11 Feb 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Si el vídeo de esta tarde responde a un nimio porcentaje de las expectativas que crea, puede ser un bombazo impresionante. No se me ocurre qué tipo de gente puede estar allí enterrada. ¿Asesinados por encargo? Puede que no pudieran simular su muerte como los otros casos que conocemos. ¿Famosos? No creo, se hubiera sabido a lo largo de estos años ¿Delincuentes, mafiosos rivales? Puede ser.
> 
> Pero ¿tantos desaparecidos sin que ninguno se haya investigado o encontrado alguna pista? Posible. Estoy en la fase menos escéptica desde que empezó este proceso. Nadie inventa todo esto.
> 
> Sólo una duda que avanzaba alguien más arriba. ¿Y si no encuentran las fosas? No pasará, espero.




Pues no se yo, tal como dice renko, son fincas alquiladas, supongo que con casa, pero para enterrar a más de 100 personas en batería y no profundidad, se necesita que la finca sea grande, varias hectáreas, porque una extensión grande de tierra movida llamaría la atención, sería un peligro también que estuviera cerca de la casa, claro que si alquilaban la finca un año ya podrían disimular lo de la tierra, en cualquier caso habrá que buscar a los muertos dentro de la finca porque no creo que tengan el punto exacto, supongo que lo que tienen es la ubicación de la finca y yo me pregunto como se van a meter en una finca privada a hacer excavaciones o utilizar algún detector en el terreno. Expectante estoy a pesar de que reconozco que este tema tenía que haber sido planificado más profesionalmente, la realidad es que la planificación es nula y se juegan mucho en ello.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Feb 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> El padre es el origen de todo y el único que conocemos que controla las evidencias de las que se han hablado. Si es que existe de verdad el zulo robado al dr. Morín con 37000 documentos, que guardaría con celo.
> 
> Claro que tenía una carrera de subastero desde los últimos años 70. Y debía ser bien conocido desde los tiempos de la bomba del Papus por lo menos. Así que no me extraña nada que las subastas en las que él participaba fueran continuamente torpedeadas por los fiscales al mando en cada época.
> 
> ...




Yo quiero pensar que para salir en Youtube acusando de estas cosas tan graves al fiscal general de Cataluña, con trama de sicarios en la cual los asesinos a sueldo son policías nacionales y guardia civiles matando por encargo, debe tener pruebas muy muy sólidas. Quiero creer eso.


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Pues no se yo, tal como dice renko, son fincas alquiladas, supongo que con casa, pero para enterrar a más de 100 personas en batería y no profundidad, se necesita que la finca sea grande, varias hectáreas, porque una extensión grande de tierra movida llamaría la atención, sería un peligro también que estuviera cerca de la casa, claro que si alquilaban la finca un año ya podrían disimular lo de la tierra, en cualquier caso habrá que buscar a los muertos dentro de la finca porque no creo que tengan el punto exacto, supongo que lo que tienen es la ubicación de la finca y yo me pregunto como se van a meter en una finca privada a hacer excavaciones o utilizar algún detector en el terreno. Expectante estoy a pesar de que reconozco que este tema tenía que haber sido planificado más profesionalmente, la realidad es que la planificación es nula y se juegan mucho en ello.



Lo han hecho bastante mal, aparte de informar a gente que se ha ido de la lengua.

Lo suyo sería volver a alquilar esas propiedades si es que están disponibles. Imaginaros !!! Tener ese terreno para ti para hacer lo mismo pero al revés, sin molestias, etc....
Supongo que han contemplado esa posibilidad. Alberto padre es muy listo y viejo zorro. Desde luego hay que confiar más en él que en el hijo.


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Yo quiero pensar que para salir en Youtube acusando de estas cosas tan graves al fiscal general de Cataluña, con trama de sicarios en la cual los asesinos a sueldo son policías nacionales y guardia civiles matando por encargo, debe tener pruebas muy muy sólidas. Quiero creer eso.



Son tan sólidas como los mensajes originales escritos de puño y letra ordenando esas actuaciones. Imagínate, huellas, restos de ADN, pruebas caligráficas....
Se puede pedir más ?


----------



## Uritorco (11 Feb 2021)

De estar al tanto el ministero de Interior de toda esta operación, no tendria mas que acordonar la zona de los chalets con algún tipo de vigilancia, y ya nadie podria acceder a ese lugar. Podrian incluso aprovechar las limitaciones de movilidad a las que estamos sujetos debido a la Plandemia, para que ningun extraño se acercase por la zona. Después, con calma, y en el mayor de los sigilos, ya harian desaparecer los cadaveres de la manera que ellos considerasen mas oportuna, pues tienen toda la capacidad operativa y legal para hacerlo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Son tan sólidas como los mensajes originales escritos de puño y letra ordenando esas actuaciones. Imagínate, huellas, restos de ADN, pruebas caligráficas....
> Se puede pedir más ?




Por eso lo digo, es que tiene datos importantes este hombre, está bien documentado, y es por ello que digo que aunque a mi me gusta poner en duda toda la info que recibo, con este caso la verdad, me creo las cosas que dice Alberto. 
Luego hay que tener en cuenta que habla de un entorno donde abunda la masonería, según este hombre el fiscal obligaba a sus nuevos protegés del mundo judicatura a hacerse masones donde para entrar alguna aberración cometen seguro; hay que tener en cuenta la cantidad de gente que desaparece al año en España, menores especialmente, y eso casaría con el tema de las fosas, ¿dónde va a parar toda esa gente?, eso explicaría el tema de las fosas.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Pues no se yo, tal como dice renko, son fincas alquiladas, supongo que con casa, pero para enterrar a más de 100 personas en batería y no profundidad, se necesita que la finca sea grande, varias hectáreas, porque una extensión grande de tierra movida llamaría la atención, sería un peligro también que estuviera cerca de la casa, claro que si alquilaban la finca un año ya podrían disimular lo de la tierra, en cualquier caso habrá que buscar a los muertos dentro de la finca porque no creo que tengan el punto exacto, supongo que lo que tienen es la ubicación de la finca y yo me pregunto como se van a meter en una finca privada a hacer excavaciones o utilizar algún detector en el terreno. Expectante estoy a pesar de que reconozco que este tema tenía que haber sido planificado más profesionalmente, la realidad es que la planificación es nula y se juegan mucho en ello.




En serio que es leer estas cosas y entrarme un mal cuerpo espectacular. Quitarse a la gente de en medio como si fueran ganado y tenerla enterrada por ahí. A mi me dejó mal, de verdad, el caso de las chicas de la clínica abortista, y cómo el Ruiz ese le escribía contando lo que habían hecho con los cadáveres de las pobres chicas, como el que cuenta el que ha hecho algo rutinario cotidiano "pues mis hombres y yo le hemos dado al cuerpo la salida adecuada, la hemos enterrado en un bosque de Móstoles", de otra sueltan "no se llevaba bien con su familia así que no creo que la echen de menos". 
Espero que si ese hijo de puta está vivo, pague dolorosamente lo que ha hecho, bueno, que todos los que han participado de esto paguen de manera bestial por todo lo que han hecho. Hubo un momento que cuando empecé a leer esta trama muy al principio, pensaba que era cosa de chusma de altos vueltos ordenando matar a chusma igual que ellos por rivalidades, pero cuando leí el tema de las chicas esas que palmaron en la clínica abortista, siendo su situación delicada, y encima acaban así, es que ahí me entró una mala hostia espectacular. 

Del Ruiz leí a modo rumor que le pudieron dar matarile, pero realmente, no sé qué habrá sido de ese hijo de la gran puta y del otro policía asesino que trabajaba codo con codo con él y sus "hombres". Espero que sean arrasados si siguen vivos todos estos maricones, incluido por supuesto, el fiscal de mierda, así Dios les cruja a él y a todos los que le han pedido un encargo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Feb 2021)

Y no cambiará nada, siempre será así por desgracia, y lo que no sabemos. 

A mi hay una cosa que me deja flipando de todo este caso. Para liarse a enterrar cadáveres por ahí, y recogerlos muertos de algún sitio, se necesita una red de contactos pringados hasta las cejas en los cuerpos policiales, hospitales, forenses, y hasta se me ocurre, las funerarias, porque de juzgados pringados ni lo dudamos. Que unos policías se vayan a un punto exacto a enterrar cuerpos sin ser vistos, es otra red necesaria donde tienen que haber bocas tapadas y ojos que no ven. Me remito a la parte cuando estos hijos de puta se ponen a enterrar por ahí a las chicas de la clínica abortista, que mueren como diez pero si no me equivoco, fueron seis los cadáveres que entierran en diversos puntos (que me corrijan). Perdonadme que repita sobre este caso dentro de la trama pero me parece el más triste de todos, por las circunstancias que llevan a unas chicas a ir a abortar con lo horrible que debe ser eso, y que salgan con los pies por delante, y seguramente en la mayoría de casos sino en todos, sus familias ni lo sabrán ni lo sospecharán y pensarán que en su día desaparecieron sin más como tantos otros desaparecidos en España. 

El caso es que en uno de los manuscritos del Ruiz ese, se especifica que a una de ellas la entierran en "un bosque de Móstoles", en España el único Móstoles que hay es el madrileño que yo sepa. Gente que conozca la zona ¿qué bosques hay por ahí?, sólo se me ocurre, de lo poco que conozco la zona, en esos parajes que llevan camino hacia la zona de El Álamo, que es una carretera secundaria que tiene bosquecillos por el área, porque Móstoles es una ciudad si no la más grande de las metropolitanas de Madrid, de las que más. ¿Y se van a un "bosque" de esa zona a enterrar a una chavala sin levantar sospechas de nada en supongamos, mitad de una noche?, venga no me jodas, deben pringar a gente para que todo esto resulte ser "discreto". En algún momento alguien que vaya un poner, conduciendo y si me apuráis, en otros tiempos anti restricciones, hasta caminando por ciertas zonas de noche, que gente así existe (yo me he topado con gente caminando en arcenes de carretera en plena madrugada), ¿y no se ve nada?. La red debe ser bien grande, y a saber cuántos hay comprados. 
No sé en qué punto enterrarían a esta chica, a otras, según los manuscritos, las arrojan a sitios donde se presumen, parecen el mar (hasta en una de las cartas hacen mofa de cómo a una no la van a encontrar jamás porque la han ido a tirar como a tomar por culo en lo que parecía ser la costa al fondo del mar). Y para llevar a cabo esto necesitan transportar el cuerpo, toparse con algún control policial, y enseñar placa y decir "somos compañeros y tú no has visto nada" y seguir con un cadáver en el maletero, es que pone los pelos de punta.
Pero si fuera en la zona que conozco de haber pasado por ahí alguna vez, esa de los bosques que salen camino de El Álamo y que conectan con Móstoles, Arroyomolinos y Navalcarnero, pues siempre me pareció una zona muy siniestra cuando cae el sol, por algún motivo que desconozco, si hay una zona por Móstoles que pinte con este caso, esa tiene toda la pinta de cuadrar. 
Así que a saber por la de puntos geográficos por los que hemos pasado en los que habrán fosas con cadáveres y no sabemos nada de nada. Si hablan de cientos de cadáveres, juntos no creo que estén, imaginad, y si estuvieran juntos, a ver dónde tienen montado estos un cementerio improvisado de almas en pena que están ahí porque a unos hijos de puta disfrutaban quitándose a la gente de en medio como si fueran meros animales.


----------



## Peritta (11 Feb 2021)

Ná, 2.000 personas cuando más.
De 26.000 suscriptores.

Y ahora restas los trollers y los sabotajers y te sale un batallón y medio. Ná, seis compañías.
Pà Toaspaña.

No llenamos ni una prisión don Santiago. Cabemos todos en Topas. En Can Brians no llegamos ni a llenar el comedor.

Bueno, aún le quedan dos balas y menos mal que los abogados le han tirado de las riendas, que le veo venir. No se nos acelere que aún le falta a ésto bastante difusión y aunque nadie vaya a los estadios cualquier alarido de gooool nos silencia aunque sea de un Mollerussa-Balaguer, que fijo que tiene más espectadores.

Luego el manto de silencio que le ha caído a este asunto paencima, como otro le cayó al 11-M, es bastante más eficaz que txikarios y korsarios que vayan por ahí rompiendo piernas y cabezas a riesgo de equivocarse. ¿A ver si no?.

Se lo digo por si aparece la fosa, que habrá algún suseñoría togasucia que acaparará el caso para sí, ¿sabía que hay jueces que pierden el culo por acaparar protagonismo?, decretará el secreto de sumario y realizará la exhumación sin testigos como hicieron con el General Bajito, y ni nos dirán nada ni nos enseñarán una triste foto.
Los cadáveres pasarán al Instituto Anatómico Forense del Arimany Manso, que certificará que son de la guerra o cualquier otro disparate y nos quedaremos todos con cara de gol por debajo de las piernas.

Yo hubiera esperado un poquitíco más y hubiera anunciado con un poco más de parafernalia y desde tres o cuatro días antes, el video donde desvelaba el lugar de la primera fosa.
Lo que tiene que revelarnos don Santiago es cuál era la casa que alquilaron.
Y no me diga que no lo sabe porque el equipo de sabuesos que tendrá su padre ya habrán preguntado a los lugareños y sabrán de fijo cuáles casas fueron.

Con razón querían tirarlos al mar. Éstos lo que no querían era cavar.
Más vago que la chaqueta de un guardia dice el aforismo.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (11 Feb 2021)

Bueno, aqui lo teneis entero el video de hoy, de casi hora y media, con las fosas como eje central. Fue un directo que empezó a las seis de la tarde, con dos colaboradores. Debajo, el video del Arconte, grabado tras la finalización del anterior, haciendo algunas reflexiones sobre lo que ha salido a la luz.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Feb 2021)

Vamos que lo veo en fotos y me pienso que es mi vecino Marcelino yendo a jugar a la petanca con los paisanos y resulta que presuntamente, daba una orden y parecía un accidente todo:











Es tu tío Paco preguntándose si se le ha olvidado la pastilla para la tensión:












Joder, quién lo diría, si es un puto abuelo, a éste te lo encuentras dándote la vez en la panadería y te crees que es hasta entrañable y todo:













*José María Mena*
*Villarcayo de Merindad de Castilla la Vieja, 1936 -*
Licenciado en Derecho, fue profesor de derecho penal en la Universidad de La Laguna y después en la Universidad de Barcelona. Entre 1964 y 1967 fue fiscal en Santa Cruz de Tenerife, *donde después de pedir penas de cárcel para unos empresarios a causa de la muerte de 14 trabajadores en accidente laboral, fue trasladado forzosamente a Barcelona. *Poco después se afilió al Partit Socialista Unificat de Catalunya (PSUC), razón por la cual en 1972 fue desterrado en Lérida. En 1975 regresó a Barcelona, abandonando la militancia política. Es uno de los fundadores de la asociación Unión Progresista de Fiscales. E*n 1984 se hizo cargo, junto con Carlos Jiménez Villarejo,* de la querella contra Banca Catalana, que finalmente fue archivada. También participó en los casos Planasdemunt (1994), Bertran de Caralt, Luis Pascual Estevill o Javier de la Rosa. En 1996 fue nombrado fiscal jefe de la Fiscalía del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña en sustitución de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, cargo que ocupó hasta su jubilación en 2006. *Desde su cargo destacó por enfrentarse al Fiscal General del Estado, Jesús Cardenal, al negarse a repatriar a los menores de edad extranjeros indocumentados?* y a denunciar las concentraciones ante el Partido Popular la noche antes de las elecciones generales de 2004.? *También apoyó al juez de la Audiencia Nacional, Baltasar Garzón, cuando fue denunciado debido a la investigación abierta sobre las desapariciones y represión del franquismo.? *Desde entonces ha pasado a presidir la _Associació Catalana de Juristes Demòcrates_ (ACJD). *En 2010 fue galardonado con la Cruz de Sant Jordi, que o*torga la Generalidad de Cataluña. Es autor del libro, _De oficio, fiscal_ (2010).



Libros de José María Mena. Biografía y bibliografía




No me gustaría ser al que está mirando, aquí, haciendo planes mentalmente contra el de las gafas de la izquierda, el de detrás sabe lo que le espera al otro.


----------



## Morgan el gato (11 Feb 2021)

Yo sigo preguntadome como pueden apilar 60 inquilinos en una casa? 
Les habran pegado fuego en la mina?
Se los comieron las carpas?
La justicia no la veran mis cojones, 
En esta pais siempre gana la mamandurria de un tiempo a esta parte.
Suerte para Santi y los suyos.
El Arconte cansino de narices, dice que ira con una pala a buscarlos el mismo aha ahha haa


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2021)

En el entorno del antiguo enclave minero (donde dice la nota), está esta casita. Parece minimamente arreglada, como para ser alquilada perfectamente. El Ebro al lado, con pequeño embarcadero. No es un cuarto de aperos. Tiene terreno alrededor para enterrar "inquilinos" y está bastante aislada para "trabajar" tranquilamente. Tiene una casa antigua derruida al lado con algo de jardín/terreno, que podría ser un buen sitio para cavar agujeros.

Google Maps

Google Maps


Mequinenza


----------



## Monsieur George (11 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> En el entorno del antiguo enclave minero (donde dice la nota), está esta casita. Parece minimamente arreglada, como para ser alquilada perfectamente. El Ebro al lado, con pequeño embarcadero. No es un cuarto de aperos. Tiene terreno alrededor para enterrar "inquilinos" y está bastante aislada. Tiene una casa antigua derruida al lado.
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> ...



¡¡Qué crack!

Vaya intuición tienes, Renko. 

La verdad es que el sitio es ideal. He estado mirando la zona de casas con campos de árboles frutales añeja al pueblo, y dudo que haya enterramientos en casas con campos de cultivo. En el emplazamiento que has colgado no hay nada. No hay vecinos ni campos de cultivo. Sólo una carretera al lado. Un lugar discreto y solitario.


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¡¡Qué crack!
> 
> Vaya intuición tienes, Renko.



Pues como sea la misma que con lo de Trump ....


----------



## Loignorito (11 Feb 2021)

He visto entero el directo, pero después de realizado. Vi a @Peritta y su avatar aparecer por ahí, saludos. Y mi opinión: no sé como va a terminar esto. Tenemos un problema capital y es la connivencia de los medios de comunicación (por llamarlos de alguna forma) con el régimen criminal que nos gobierna. Esto es un punto en contra tremendo. Si hubiese un periodismo libre, otro gallo cantaría, pero en este caso, estamos jodidos.

No obstante se debe seguir. La mar tranquila no hace buen marinero. Además, tenemos tres fosas. Viendo como redirigen este asunto con la primera, se puede recalcular mejor como hacerlo con las siguientes.


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2021)

Google Maps

Es la casa blanca que está casi en medio de la foto. Queda arriba del embarcadero que se ve. La foto se puede ampliar.


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2021)

Aquí también se ve. Queda hacia la izquierda de esa parte llana junto al rio. Se puede ampliar

Google Maps


----------



## Monsieur George (11 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Google Maps
> 
> Es la casa blanca que está casi en medio de la foto. Queda arriba del embarcadero que se ve. La foto se puede ampliar.



Se me hacía raro que enterraran muertos en fincas de cultivo. Esa casa no tiene ningún propósito para explotación agrícola. Está medio abandonada. En medio de un secarral.


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2021)

Google Maps


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Se me hacía raro que enterraran muertos en fincas de cultivo. Esa casa no tiene ningún propósito para explotación agrícola. Está medio abandonada. En medio de un secarral.



En el antiguo enclave minero, que es donde dice la nota, no hay otra casa que reúna las condiciones "idoneas".


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2021)

Pero eso no es una casa alquilable. Parece un cuarto de aperos abandonado. Una caseta. Tejado de "uralita", una ventana sin cristales....


----------



## Morgan el gato (11 Feb 2021)

Hay un monton de casas a las afueras, hasta con piscina en los diferentes caminos que salen del pueblo. Pero tranquis que llega el arconte y su equipo sabueso con las palas y el google Erz en el huawei 



renko dijo:


> En el antiguo enclave minero, que es donde dice la nota, no hay otra casa que reúna las condiciones "idoneas".


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2021)

Morgan el gato dijo:


> Hay un monton de casas a las afueras, hasta con piscina en los diferentes caminos que salen del pueblo. Pero tranquis que llega el arconte y su equipo sabueso con las palas y el google Erz en el huawei



Pero no en el antiguo pueblo o enclave minero. Aislada solo esa que digo. Y en condiciones de ser alquilada, por lo que parece. Está arreglada, pintada.....
Si estuviera relativamente cerca yo mismo me acercaba a Mequinenza y averiguaba quien es el dueño, que seguro que vive en el nucleo urbano del pueblo (tiene 2300 hab y seguro que se conoce todo el mundo). Preguntando preguntando seguro que se llega a él.... y se le puede preguntar si se alguilaba en 2005


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Pero no en el antiguo pueblo o enclave minero. Aislada solo esa que digo. Y en condiciones de ser alquilada, por lo que parece. Está arreglada, pintada.....
> Si estuviera relativamente cerca yo mismo me acercaba a Mequinenza y averiguaba quien es el dueño, que seguro que vive en el nucleo urbano del pueblo (tiene 2300 hab y seguro que se conoce todo el mundo). Preguntando preguntando seguro que se llega a él.... y se le puede preguntar si se alguilaba en 2005



Si uno tiene dotes de persuasión y se es amable, si el dueño es un viejo ocioso se le puede pedir que te acompañe y ver la casa y el terreno.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Bueno, aqui lo teneis entero el video de hoy, de casi hora y media, con las fosas como eje central. Fue un directo que empezó a las seis de la tarde, con dos colaboradores. Debajo, el video del Arconte, grabado tras la finalización del anterior, haciendo algunas reflexiones sobre lo que ha salido a la luz.





En los comentarios del vídeo del Arconte alguien dice que ha enviado un enlace del vídeo del caso a la página del ayuntamiento de Mequinenza. Alguien dice que Luis Roldán tenía una finca en ese pueblo, por lo visto usaba el terreno para enterrar dinero. Que si buscamos Luis Roldán Mequinenza Melocotones en google nos encontramos una sorpresa.

Si es es clave minero tiene que haber cuevas por un tubo, pozos, etc.


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> En los comentarios del vídeo del Arconte alguien dice que ha enviado un enlace del vídeo del caso a la página del ayuntamiento de Mequinenza. Alguien dice que Luis Roldán tenía una finca en ese pueblo, por lo visto usaba el terreno para enterrar dinero. Que si buscamos Luis Roldán Mequinenza Melocotones en google nos encontramos una sorpresa.
> 
> Si es es clave minero tiene que haber curvas por un tubo, pozos, etc.



¿¿¿¿¿ Se lo ha enviado al ayuntamiento de Mequinenza ????  Mira por quien está compuesto:

Mequinenza

De 14 miembros, 10 del PSOE. La alcaldesa y los ttes de alcalde, por supuesto


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2021)

No creo que tenga nada que ver. Lo de Roldán es una finca de 17 hectareas y con 10.000 frutales. La nota del ER dice que se alquila una casa, simplemnete. Además primero alquilan una y luego no la ven adecuada porque la ven muy cerca del pueblo y la dejan. Luego alquilan la que es la definitiva.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Feb 2021)

Bueno, los que han dado en el clavo han sido los comentaristas del vídeo. Hay gente muy crack, y ya se va sabiendo más. 
He estado leyendo que en su día, Luis Roldán decía eso de "como tire de la manta...", Que era algo con lo que solía amenazar Jordi Pujol, ¿Os acordáis?. No se me olvidará cuando salió el escándalo de Pujol y al decir eso, muchos dejaban caer por los foros que había algo de cadáveres de por medio. Y si no me equivoco...¿El emérito no estaba por ahí dentro de la trama del clan catalán?. Ese siempre se llevó muy bien con los del PSOE...


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> No creo que tenga nada que ver. Lo de Roldán es una finca de 17 hectareas y con 10.000 frutales. La nota del ER dice que se alquila una casa, simplemnete. Además primero alquilan una y luego no la ven adecuada y la dejan. Luego alquilan la que es la definitiva.




Mira que ha es casualidad que dentro de este caso salga el nombre de una ubicación aproximada donde hay presuntamente un cojón de muertos enterrados y demos con el nombre de nada menos que Luis Roldán.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿ Se lo ha enviado al ayuntamiento de Mequinenza ????  Mira por quien está compuesto:
> 
> Mequinenza
> 
> De 14 miembros, 10 del PSOE. La alcaldesa y los ttes de alcalde, por supuesto





Qué sorpresa se van a llevar en el ayuntamiento si alguien lee eso jajaja.


----------



## Monsieur George (11 Feb 2021)

Olvidaros que entierren a alguien en una finca de cultivo. Además, no suelen alquilarse... Dudo mucho que entierren también en una urbanización de casas o chalés con muchos vecinos.

La localización de Renko es genial. ¡¡Al lado de un cementerio, ojo!! Casa abandonada, y en medio de un erial... No hay ni cultivos alrededor ni vecinos... Un puto secarral... Sólo una carretera de paso...

Lugar superdiscreto. Y no hay muchas más casas como esas. Además, han dado una localización relativamente cercana... Cerca de la vieja mina. Blanco y en botella.


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Olvidaros que entierren a alguien en una finca de cultivo. Además, no suelen alquilarse... Dudo mucho que entierren también una urbanización de casas o chalés con muchos vecinos.
> 
> La localización de Renko es genial. ¡¡Al lado de un cementerio, ojo!! Casa abandonada, y en medio de un erial... No hay ni cultivos alrededor ni vecinos... Un puto secarral... Sólo una carretera de paso...
> 
> Lugar superdiscreto. Y no hay muchas más casas como esas. Además, han dado una localización relativamente cercana... Cerca de la vieja mina. Blanco y en botella.



No puede ser otra


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2021)

....y, por cierto, la calle de arriba se llama "Calle Sepulcro"


----------



## Monsieur George (11 Feb 2021)

He visto en google earth zonas de ese erial con manchas verdes. Desconozco que tipo de color puede tener la tierra removida.


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Feb 2021)

En el vídeo que ha colgado @Uritorco donde hablan de las fosas, los hay que apuntan al pantano de Mequinenza como posible ubicación de los cadáveres.

Hay otra que también ha enviado el enlace del vídeo al ayuntamiento de Mequinenza.

Que un tal Josele Sánchez se tuvo que ir de España por investigar a pederastas y se lo querían cargar.

Que en FB hay páginas de vecinos de Mequinenza y que sería buena idea colocar en el grupo este caso.

Están diciendo que a ver si van a declarar a Mequinenza como zona de contagiados a full para que ni Dios salga de su casa y así no puedan ir a curiosear a los sitios de la zona y no es idea descabellada, prestemos atención a las noticias sobre este pueblo.


Un comentario deja caer que el nombre del supuesto picoleto Manuel Sánchez pueda ser ficticio.


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> .
> Un comentario deja caer que el nombre del supuesto picoleto Manuel Sánchez pueda ser ficticio.



Ese nombre claro que es ficticio, ya lo deja entrever. Lo bueno es localizar al dueño ( de esa casa que digo, si lo es, como parece) y preguntarle si la tuvo alquilada en esa época.... y si guarda el contrato con el nombre del inquilino..... que debería ser "Manuel Sánchez"


----------



## Effetá (11 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Bueno, los que han dado en el clavo han sido los comentaristas del vídeo. Hay gente muy crack, y ya se va sabiendo más.
> He estado leyendo que en su día, Luis Roldán decía eso de "como tire de la manta...", Que era algo con lo que solía amenazar Jordi Pujol, ¿Os acordáis?. No se me olvidará cuando salió el escándalo de Pujol y al decir eso, muchos dejaban caer por los foros que había algo de cadáveres de por medio. Y si no me equivoco...¿El emérito no estaba por ahí dentro de la trama del clan catalán?. Ese siempre se llevó muy bien con los del PSOE...



Sí se llevaba bien. En el libro de Jesús Cacho, "El negocio de la libertad" empieza fuerte dando las claves. El Rey sirvió como cuña del psoe incluso desde el inicio del gobierno de Aznar.
Pero bueno, aquí se trata de otro asunto.

Me pregunto qué habrá sido del sgto Ruíz. ¿Se habrá autoblindado de alguna forma frente a futuras veleidades de su superior? Imagino que el apellido tras el grado será un apodo. 

Espero que la familia Royuela esté bien protegida. Físicamente. Y que todo lo tengan tropecienplicado y a buen recaudo en un montón de lugares.


----------



## Siete_e (11 Feb 2021)

En un comentario de hace 15 minutos del video, alguien ha aportado unas coordenadas que son muy muy significativas, hasta si se visita con street view te montas casi en el tejado del chalette.

Hagan captura de vista de satélite de la presunta marca indeleble de una tira de terreno que no es igual al resto de la tierra y en street view , si censuran las imágenes será una buena pista

Yo creo que han cantado Bingo


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2021)

Siete_e dijo:


> En un comentario de hace 15 minutos del video, alguien ha aportado unas coordenadas que son muy muy significativas, hasta si se visita con street view te montas casi en el tejado del chalette.
> 
> Hagan captura de vista de satélite de la presunta marca indeleble de una tira de terreno que no es igual al resto de la tierra y en street view , si censuran las imágenes será una buena pista
> 
> Yo creo que han cantado Bingo



No se ve nada. No sale nada

De todas formas los enterramientos son de hace 16 años. Ha llovido desde entonces. Yo me olvidaría de marcas en la tierra


----------



## Monsieur George (11 Feb 2021)

Siete_e dijo:


> En un comentario de hace 15 minutos del video, alguien ha aportado unas coordenadas que son muy muy significativas, hasta si se visita con street view te montas casi en el tejado del chalette.
> 
> Hagan captura de vista de satélite de la presunta marca indeleble de una tira de terreno que no es igual al resto de la tierra y en street view , si censuran las imágenes será una buena pista
> 
> Yo creo que han cantado Bingo



Arregla el enlace.


----------



## Monsieur George (11 Feb 2021)

¿De qué año es eso? Tendría que ser de 2006.


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2021)

Siete_e dijo:


> En un comentario de hace 15 minutos del video, alguien ha aportado unas coordenadas que son muy muy significativas, hasta si se visita con street view te montas casi en el tejado del chalette.
> 
> Hagan captura de vista de satélite de la presunta marca indeleble de una tira de terreno que no es igual al resto de la tierra y en street view , si censuran las imágenes será una buena pista
> 
> Yo creo que han cantado Bingo



Vale, es esta:

Mequinenza to Mequinenza

Pero es un terreno de cultivo. Eso no se alquila. Y esa franja de tierra, que es a lo que refiere, no puede ser. Han pasado 16 años !!


----------



## Siete_e (11 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Vale, es esta:
> 
> Mequinenza to Mequinenza
> 
> Pero es un terreno de cultivo. Eso no se alquila. Y esa franja de tierra, que es a lo que refiere, no puede ser. Han pasado 16 años !!



Eso no es un campo de cultivo, si observa las diferencias de imagen satelital son del 2021 y las de Stret Wiew del 2008, si se situa en el caminito que entra a ese sembrado o frutal observara que no hay absolutamente nada y se ve la tierra recien removida hasta aplanada sin ningun arbol.

Además que hace ese montón de tierra junto a dos Yucas el el borde, esa imagen es del 2008


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2021)

Siete_e dijo:


> Eso no es un campo de cultivo, si observa las diferencias de imagen satelital son del 2021 y las de Stret Wiew del 2008, si se situa en el caminito que entra a ese sembrado o frutal observara que no hay absolutamente nada y se ve la tierra recien removida hasta aplanada sin ningun arbol



Puedes poner la imagen de 2008 ?


----------



## Siete_e (11 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Puedes poner la imagen de 2008 ?



No seas tan vago y entra en Stret Wiew y las pones tu para deleitarnos, para saber de que fecha son es muy simple, fijate en la linea de abajo negra de texto del mapa y vera que pone OCT 2008


----------



## Uritorco (11 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿El emérito no estaba por ahí dentro de la trama del clan catalán?. Ese siempre se llevó muy bien con los del PSOE.



La Casa Real también tiene su Expediente Royuela. Hay que entender que SON parte del poder.


----------



## renko (11 Feb 2021)

Siete_e dijo:


> No seas tan vago y entra en Stret Wiew y las pones tu para deleitarnos, para saber de que fecha son es muy simple, fijate en la linea de abajo negra de texto del mapa y vera que pone OCT 2008



Vale, pensaba que no se podia uno meter por ese camino. Pues si, tiene buena pinta 

Google Maps

Google Maps

Google Maps

Google Maps


....... pero no está por el antiguo enclave minero, como dicen las notas. Está al otro lado del castillo y de la montaña donde está este. Eso creo que la deja fuera.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Vale, pensaba que no se podia uno meter por ese camino. Pues si, tiene buena pinta
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> ...



Y está a 350 m. del pueblo. Debería estar más lejos según las notas


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> La Casa Real también tiene su Expediente Royuela. Hay que entender que SON parte del poder.




Yo creo que todos los partidos políticos tienen fontaneros para realizar este tipo de "trabajos". Y si unos partidos políticos tienen sus brazos para cometer crímenes, qué no tendrá una monarquía.


----------



## corto maltes (12 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


>



Menuda cara de hijo de puta.

Encima enano y calvo..


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Feb 2021)

Effetá dijo:


> Sí se llevaba bien. En el libro de Jesús Cacho, "El negocio de la libertad" empieza fuerte dando las claves. El Rey sirvió como cuña del psoe incluso desde el inicio del gobierno de Aznar.
> Pero bueno, aquí se trata de otro asunto.
> 
> Me pregunto qué habrá sido del sgto Ruíz. ¿Se habrá autoblindado de alguna forma frente a futuras veleidades de su superior? Imagino que el apellido tras el grado será un apodo.
> ...




Al principio del hilo de comenta partiendo de lo que sale en los vídeos de Royuela, que habían tres equipos:

-El que llevaba los trabajos delicados, capitaneado por Ruiz, Guardia Civil que tenía habilidad para hacer de los asesinatos unos accidentes.

-El otro equipo capitaneado por el Sánchez, Policía Nacional con su propio equipo. 

-Otro que venía a ser la red o grupo de confidentes usados para continuar con el aparato logístico. Con "confidentes" se entienden a chivatos, delincuentes y gente de la peor calaña que trabaja soplando cosas a la policía. 

Que en un momento dado hay que liquidar a los confidentes para no dejar pruebas de las fechorías. Que se van cargando a todos poco a poco y cuando quedan dos últimos, el que se los carga es Ruiz presuntamente (según los vídeos presuntamente). 
No se sabe nada ni de Ruiz ni del Sánchez, o por lo menos no he leído algo en este hilo sobre este par, si seguirán vivos o si también se los cargarían una vez llegado un momento en el que había que cerrar el círculo para no dejar ni una sola prueba.


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Feb 2021)

corto maltes dijo:


> Menuda cara de hijo de puta.
> 
> Encima enano y calvo..




El caso es que yo veo por la calle a este tío y me pienso que es el típico abuelo amargado cascarrabias; como ahora sabemos la pasta de la que está hecho normal que una foto suya espante, pero para mí es un puto viejo que quien lo diría hace las cosas que presuntamente dicen que ha hecho.


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> No se ve nada. No sale nada
> 
> De todas formas los enterramientos son de hace 16 años. Ha llovido desde entonces. Yo me olvidaría de marcas en la tierra




Si hay un pantano cerca ...además en Aragón hay siluros en las aguas. No se cuántos cadáveres han dicho que hay al final en esa zona, pero para deshacerse de muchos ¿han dicho cientos o lo he soñado?, Necesitan un buen solar o echarlos a aguas donde hayan carroñeros porque tantos cadáveres cantan mucho.


----------



## Uritorco (12 Feb 2021)

Que Luis Roldán adquiriese precisamente en esa localidad un chalet, lo considero cuanto menos sospechoso, o al menos, digno de tener en cuenta. Y quiero insertar aqui unos datos que merecen ser valorados. En una entrevista que se le hizo al masonazo Juan Alberto Belloch, turolense de nacimiento (a poco más de media hora de Maquinenza), uno de los principales implicados, junto con Mena y Villarejo, en el Expediente Royuela, y bajo cuyo mandato como ministro de Interior se produjo la estrafalaria "detención" de Luis Roldán (pues todo estuvo escenificado), hace las siguientes declaraciones:

"Mientras estudiaba la carrera de derecho en Barcelona (en tiempos de Franco) conocí a un grupo de fiscales, jueces y secretarios judiciales, entre los que se encontraban *Carlos Jiménez Villarejo*, *José María Mena*… que integraban un movimiento clandestino llamado Justicia Democrática, y empecé a asistir a sus reuniones. Posteriormente, junto a *Cándido Conde-Pumpido *y Luciano Varela Castro, fundamos Jueces para la Democracia, que era una asociación profesional progresista solo para jueces, y que tuvo su importancia, ya que ocupamos portadas en El País cuando entonces era un periódico fuera de toda duda y con prestigio, y la verdad es que *influimos bastante en los aspectos judiciales de la Constitución.* Y el paso a la política pura se produce desde el Consejo General del Poder Judicial, cuando soy designado a propuesta de los socialistas. Entre otros muchos temas, me tocó coordinar la negociación de la primera reforma salarial seria de la judicatura, siendo ministro *Enrique Mújica Herzog*". (el judío)

"Tuve la suerte de tener a secretarias de Estado magníficas, como *Margarita Robles*, en Interior, María Teresa Fernández de la Vega, en Justicia, además de Paz Fernández. Con este equipo pudimos aguantar hasta principios de 1996".

"Del caso *Roldán* no quiero hablar mucho, pero puedo decir que afortunadamente se logró su detención, que es lo que verdaderamente importaba, porque, ¿qué habría pasado si no se le encuentra y aparece muerto en cualquier lugar del mundo? Pues algo muy concreto, y es que tanto Felipe y yo, como ejecutor, tendríamos como resumen de nuestra trayectoria el hecho de que se hubiera producido un crimen de Estado".

"La verdad es que hay jueces ‘estrella’ muy buenos, y otros muy malos. El concepto de ‘estrella’ a veces viene dado por la naturaleza del procedimiento que sigues. Por ejemplo, nadie conoció *la jueza que hizo la instrucción del caso Roldán*, y se hizo maravillosamente bien".

Belloch: “El discurso de Podemos es pasado puro, no es un proyecto político”

Pues bien, esa "jueza estrella" que Belloch no cita, es la muy progresista Ana Ferrer, miembro, precisamente, de Jueces para la Democracia, fundada por Belloch. En un foro de la Guardia Civil, se aportan algunos datos complementarios de la misma:

"Compañeros en sus años en la Facultad de Derecho la definen como «muy rojeras y ambiciosa». Fue *Juan Alberto Belloch*, a quien había conocido en un coloquio jurídico, su gran padrino en la política. Así, en 1995 entra como asesora del entonces superministro de Interior y Justicia con Felipe González. Hacía papeles, escribía artículos y participaba en seminarios siempre bajo una ideología de izquierdas. «Era trabajadora, pero arribista y poco rigurosa», según personas que estaban en el gabinete de Belloch. Siempre fiel a las siglas del PSOE, ya bajo el Gobierno de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, sería también asesora del ministro de Justicia, Juan Fernando López Aguilar. Una año más tarde, realizó su gran fichaje «estrella» con la ministra de Igualdad, Bibiana Aído. En este puesto defendió a ultranza la Ley de «barra libre» del aborto y combatió con furor los movimientos en defensa del derecho a la vida".

La doble vara de medir de la no juez Valldecabres..el escrache a Santamaría - Página 7

¿No es muy sospechoso que esta jueza fuera la instructora del caso Roldán, como Mena lo fue del caso Banca Catalana, otro de los grandes casos de corrupción? El caso Roldán fue una estafa completa, pues, como se sabe, todo estuvo pactado y nunca se fugó a Laos. El periodista Fernando Rueda, autor de varios libros sobre el CESID, cuenta todas estas peripecias. Lo que está claro, es que todos se conocian, y la interconexión que habia entre Villarejo, Mena, Belloch, la jueza Ferrer y Roldán, son más que evidentes. Al menos hasta esta parte de la película es hasta donde podemos llegar.

Y un último apunte, *Belloch fue candidato al Senado en las elecciones generales de 2011 por la localidad de Mequinenza. Estoy convencido de que la elección de dicha localidad para llevar a cabo dichos enterramientos clandestinos no se debió a ninguna casualidad ni a un mero azar.

Resultados Electorales en Mequinenza: Elecciones Generales 2011*


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (12 Feb 2021)

No hay que descartar nada, quizá está cerca de esa otra mina (que además está en la orilla más próxima a Cataluña)


----------



## Peritta (12 Feb 2021)

¿El castillo y el mirador estaban en obras en aquél entonces?. El guapeo del lugar parece más o menos reciente.

Es que no me los imagino a éstos cavando a base de pico y pala como en las películas de mafiosos. 

Si es en el desierto, que se cava bien y para enterrar un "caso aislado" vale. Pero en las notas le dice que amplíe el perímetro porque van para allá más inquilinos. Luego el empleo de maquinaria, aunque sólo fuera por ablandar y remover la tierra no lo descarto. 

Lo de los "inquilinos" lo vi por primera vez en el vídeo de la operación Noruega 



Posta 3.453:


Spoiler



Tiene pinta de ser el encargo de los calabreses.

Los calabreses los matan porque supongo que el hachise en Noruega debe de estar más caro que la cocaína por aquí, y cualquier banda de noruegos advenedizos, aunque contraten musulmanes de sicarios e intermediarios no va a interrumpir el "camino español" que los calabreses seguramente tendrían por aquí montado y que llegaría hasta Noruega

sin pagar tasa a las maffias francesas o alemanas de dos o tres efes.

Qué cabrones. Ni excavaban fosas como los de la iniciativa privada. Además, ¿qué sabrían los calabreses de donde puñetas enterrar a sus víctimas en España con lo dura que está esta Bendita Tierra de Garbanzos?.
Nada, nada. Se los endilgaban a la administración y como ésta es una trituradora de carne, ¿a ver si no?, no quedaban ni los huesos ni las raspas.

Y si encima podían dar cambiazos con los expedientes, no quedaba ni el nombre. No te digo ná.
Y me parece que fue por éso por lo que apiolaron al ingeniero ése del otro día que, supongo yo, ayudaría a montar el Instituto Anatómico Forense de Catalunya separado e in-inde-independiente del Instituto Anatómico Forense Estadospañolense (en neolengüés), del que el Arimany Manso fue su primer director.
Dispense que se me olvide el nombre del asesinado con la pistola con silenciador (a saber cómo dejarían la casa después ocultándolo tras un asalto con allanamiento o algo, nos fatan datos don Santiago y éso escama a @Íñigo Montoya. Bueno, y a mí también, pero huergue por ahí que esa institución es mu sospechosa) del vídeo del otro día, pero uno es vejete y se le van los nombres.

El hombre, ya que era doctor-ingeniero debía ser un tío mu listo con gafas y debería haber ayudado a montar todo el instalache ingenieril que esos sitios requieren. Y como va y hurga y lo toquetea todo para verificar que todo funcione, pues puede que se hubiera quedado con algunas autopsias mu escabrosas y sospechosas (a cuyos expedientes los administrativos hubieran dado el cambiazo) y tuviera agarrado al Mena por las pelotas.

Dice "quítame a este tío de encima". Luego éste no viene encargado por la familia que quiere heredar, ni por los de Arbitrium ni por los de la PSOE. Lo del doctor-ingeniero éste parece ser personal y que el tipo está por encima de él.
Vamos, que le está pisando un cayo.

Ea. Suerte, que ahí va todo incluido.



Si aparece más veces la palabra "inquilino" en otros vídeos no sé. Pero me extraña que hicieran tanto acopio de sitio cuando les hemos calculado una media de 12 muertos al mes y ésa fosa daría para unos 10 meses.
¿Les llegaban los muertos de golpe pues los tenían almacenados en la morgue del Arimany Manso y éste no podía deshacerse de tanto cadáver sin que la cosa cantase, de modo que periódicamente vaciaban la morgue?. 

Es que por las notas parece que no los llevaban hoy uno y pasado mañana otros dos y tal, sino que parece que les iban a llegar los "inquilinos" todos los días, más o menos en avalancha.

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Kolobok (12 Feb 2021)

Un secreto, ya os podéis ir olvidando de encontrar los muertos. Ni los Royuela tienen idea.

No muertos en fosas comunes, no party.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 570570
> 
> No hay que descartar nada, quizá está cerca de esa otra mina (que además está en la orilla más próxima a Cataluña)



Pero ojo, en la nota no se dice que esté cerca de una mina, la que sea, de esa comarca. Se dice literalmente que está *"en las afueras de Mequinenza, cercana al antiguo enclave minero"* (revisadlo, por favor)*. *El_ enclave minero_ al que se refieren es solo uno. Es el_ antiguo pueblo_ de Mequinenza, ya abandonado en su mayor parte y que conserva el trazado de las calles y algún resto de las casas e iglesia que hubo allí. 
La única casa que se conserva perfectamente y está aislada del resto (de las que están en el entorno del museo de la mina) es esa que digo. 
Insisto, atendiendo a la descripción de la nota, no puede ser otra que esa casa que digo. Además reúne las condiciones de aislamiento requeridas.


----------



## Debunker (12 Feb 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Un secreto, ya os podéis ir olvidando de encontrar los muertos. Ni los Royuela tienen idea.
> 
> No muertos en fosas comunes, no party.



Yo no lo veo difícil encontrar la fosa, se trata de señalar los posibles enclaves de acuerdo con lo que dicen los papeles de Mena , entre los enclaves que se escojan que pueden ser como mucho 4-5 , se hace una selección por las condiciones idóneas o no del enclave, si quedan 2-3 lugares se localiza a los propietarios y se les pregunta si alquilaron la finca en 2005-2006 y a quien y bajo que contrato. No es tan difícil , de hecho es bien sencillo.


----------



## Debunker (12 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> La Casa Real también tiene su Expediente Royuela. Hay que entender que SON parte del poder.




Yo os pido un favor, no apuntéis a nadie de tan graves delitos , solo porque ideología manda y la imaginación más.

Todo esto y lo que no sabemos, es consecuencia del Felipismo y gobiernos de mayoría del PSOE, lo primero que hizo FG fue desmantelar los organismo de poder de todo lo que oliera a franquismo muy especialmente la justicia, Aznar no pudo ni de cerca revertir esa situación entre otras cosas porque la agenda de Aznar estaba más volcada en conseguir un puesto internacional de peso en el mundo y en la UE y sacar España de la desastrosa situación económica que nos dejó FG con un 25% de paro, en cualquier caso si Aznar hubiera intentado desmantelar el sistema judicial , el PSOE con su grupo de togados se habrían comido a dentelladas al PP sin lugar a dudas. 

Rajoy se lo encontró todo hecho y se lo tragó todo con papas, además de ser un tío que se olvidó de los valores de la derecha y asumió como propios los de Psoe y volcó toda su acción en sacarnos de una crisis aún más desastrosa que la FG, creía el gilipollas que le reconocerían esos méritos. Con semejante cloaca instaurada en los organismo de poder, la corrupción del PP estaba cantada , una corrupción choricera e individualista , nada que ver con las tramas sistemáticas instauradas del PSOE. 

El Rey es el típico farándula como muchos de sus antepasados, le gustan las mujeres más que a un tonto un caramelo, la fiesta y la buena vida y dilapidaba el dinero que obtenía en esas cosas al igual que a su tiempo, era amigo del PSOE porque lo sabía su enemigo, el Rey se bastó a si mismo para encontrar financiamiento internacional de otros como él, para su vida loca, loca , sin embargo hay que reconocerle que hizo por España más que cualquiera de los mandatarios que hemos tenido, pero sí que creo que hubo un pacto de silencio, tu no me miras a mí y yo no te miro a tí. 

Una cosa es la corrupción económica y otra la corrupción criminal como la trama que nos ocupa y segura estoy de que el Expediente Royuela no era conocido por nadie más que el PSOE. 

Yo era una rojelia total hasta conocer el felipismo que me convirtió en una coservadora radical, no soy de medias tintas y se bien el sentir de la izquierda, cuando se les pilla infraganti, la contestación es la misma siempre, "si nosotros hacemos esto, la derecha , la corona hace mucho más porque ellos son los corruptos. " y ya si eso se meten con el franquismo con según ellos, cientos de miles o millones de asesinados injustamente y claro tanto corona como derecha son hijos y herederos del franquismo. 

En el Expediente Royuela no hay ninguna mención ni a la corona , ni al PP , lo que se menciona y se acusa de crímenes execrables es a la judicatura, toda la justicia está podrida y al PSOE junto a varios personajes de las fuerzas de seguridad. En las fuerzas de seguridad debe haber mucha corrupción , el tráfico de drogas es un suculento botín , pero bueno eso pasa en todo el mundo.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (12 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo os pido un favor, no apuntéis a nadie de tan graves delitos , solo porque ideología manda y la imaginación más.
> 
> Todo esto y lo que no sabemos, es consecuencia del Felipismo y gobiernos de mayoría del PSOE, lo primero que hizo FG fue desmantelar los organismo de poder de todo lo que oliera a franquismo muy especialmente la justicia, Aznar no pudo ni de cerca revertir esa situación entre otras cosas porque la agenda de Aznar estaba más volcada en conseguir un puesto internacional de peso en el mundo y en la UE y sacar España de la desastrosa situación económica que nos dejó FG con un 25% de paro, en cualquier caso si Aznar hubiera intentado desmantelar el sistema judicial , el PSOE con su grupo de togados se habrían comido a dentelladas al PP sin lugar a dudas.
> 
> ...



AMEN.


----------



## Tigershark (12 Feb 2021)

Tremendo lo de ayer ,me daban arcadas solo con escuchar el término inquilino , espero acontecimientos.


----------



## ShellShock (12 Feb 2021)

Muy intrigante todo esto que estáis hablando.

En Mequinenza hay muchas minas donde esconder cosas, no sólo la que tiene el Museo de la Mina encima...

Museo de la Mina de Mequinenza

Museo de la Mina de Mequinenza

La que comentáis de Carbonífera del Ebro se puede ver en esas imágenes. Está río abajo, al este, a la derecha de las imágenes. Por esta zona:
Google Maps


----------



## Leon1 (12 Feb 2021)

si os meteis en la página de la IGN Comparador de Ortofotos PNOA del IGN para comparar ortofotos, se ve que en la zona señalada por renko, había en 2006 otra casa en pie que ahora parece una ruina, también se observa que parece que han hecho unas excavaciones para sacar a superficie las ruinas del antiguo pueblo, ahora se pueden ver las ruinas de la Iglesia y el trazado de las calles cosa en 2006 no se veia nada. Entonces podría ser que aprovechando esas obras de rehabilitación de las ruinas del antiguo pueblo ellos hicieran fosas por la zona? sería la bromita de llevar el inquilino al chalet un referencia de fosas hechas en las antiguas parcelas del pueblo?, dejo estas preguntas al aire. Alguien podría poner vistas del street view de google de 2006? porque yo no se como hacerlo.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> Muy intrigante todo esto que estáis hablando.
> 
> En Mequinenza hay muchas minas donde esconder cosas, no sólo la que tiene el Museo de la Mina encima...
> 
> ...



A ver si nos centramos. Que no se trata de minas, se trata del *enclave minero.* Es así como se explicita en la nota clave que describe el lugar donde está la casa. Y *enclave minero* solo hay uno e inequívoco, y es ese entramado de calles ya sin casas en sus aledaños que está al sur del castillo, al lado del rio. Es lo que fue el antiguo pueblo (minero) de Mequinenza.

Que no es la Carbonífera del Ebro !!


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

Leon1 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 570777
> 
> 
> si os meteis en la página de la IGN Comparador de Ortofotos PNOA del IGN para comparar ortofotos, se ve que en la zona señalada por renko, había en 2006 otra casa en pie que ahora parece una ruina, también se observa que parece que han hecho unas excavaciones para sacar a superficie las ruinas del antiguo pueblo, ahora se pueden ver las ruinas de la Iglesia y el trazado de las calles cosa en 2006 no se veia nada. Entonces podría ser que aprovechando esas obras de rehabilitación de las ruinas del antiguo pueblo ellos hicieran fosas por la zona? sería la bromita de llevar el inquilino al chalet un referencia de fosas hechas en las antiguas parcelas del pueblo?, dejo estas preguntas al aire. Alguien podría poner vistas del street view de google de 2006? porque yo no se como hacerlo.




Interesante. Luego me lo miro


----------



## Debunker (12 Feb 2021)

Sabéis porqué el último vídeo de los Royuelas denunciando las fosas de Mequinenza no está en su canal de youtube? Donde está? Yo lo he visionado en este foro.


----------



## ShellShock (12 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> A ver si nos centramos. Que no se trata de minas, se trata del *enclave minero.* Es así como se explicita en la nota clave que describe el lugar donde está la casa. Y *enclave minero* solo hay uno e inequívoco, y es ese entramado de calles ya sin casas en sus aledaños que está al sur del castillo, al lado del rio. Es lo que fue el antiguo pueblo (minero) de Mequinenza.
> 
> Que no es la Carbonífera del Ebro !!



Ni idea. Lo de la mina de Carbonífera del Ebro lo decía otro forero un poco más arriba con una captura de alguna red social o algo así.

Dando por bueno que tiene que ser en las afueras de Mequinenza, cerca del antiguo pueblo, me parece que hay alguna otra casa que también podría valer. Mira la que hay al final de la calle Sepulcro (Google Maps) o las que hay más arriba, cerca del castillo (Google Maps).

Esta gente da un mal rollo del carajo. La ficción se queda corta al lado de esto.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

Lo que parece claro es que si se ha escogido Mequinenza para esto (y otras movidas relacionadas tangencialmente [PSOE] que habéis descrito antes), no es algo casual.

Mequinenza es un feudo sociata fuerte. La alcaldesa, _Magda Godia Ibarz_, va por su quinto mandato consecutivo. El alcalde tiene control total de su territorio municipal, la policia local, técnicos del ayuntamiento.... Si el alcalde es títere obediente y de plena confianza del PSOE, como parece ser, jodido.

Por eso, al que se la ocurrido la feliz idea de informar al ayuntamiento de toda la movida _expedientil_, es como si hubiera pedido ayuda a la zorra para controlar a las gallinas.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> Ni idea. Lo de la mina de Carbonífera del Ebro lo decía otro forero un poco más arriba con una captura de alguna red social o algo así.
> 
> Dando por bueno que tiene que ser en las afueras de Mequinenza, cerca del antiguo pueblo, me parece que hay alguna otra casa que también podría valer. Mira la que hay al final de la calle Sepulcro (Google Maps) o las que hay más arriba, cerca del castillo (Google Maps).
> 
> Esta gente da un mal rollo del carajo. La ficción se queda corta al lado de esto.



A ver, seamos un poco rigurosos. Esa casa del final de la calle Sepulcro está en ruinas desde hace décadas. Ponte en el Street view desde la carretera y verás su deplorable aspecto. Aparte ya se ve desde el maps el pedazo de agujero que tiene en el tejado.
Las al lado del castillo las descarto totalmente.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

Leon1 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 570777
> 
> 
> si os meteis en la página de la IGN Comparador de Ortofotos PNOA del IGN para comparar ortofotos, se ve que en la zona señalada por renko, había en 2006 otra casa en pie que ahora parece una ruina, también se observa que parece que han hecho unas excavaciones para sacar a superficie las ruinas del antiguo pueblo, ahora se pueden ver las ruinas de la Iglesia y el trazado de las calles cosa en 2006 no se veia nada. Entonces podría ser que aprovechando esas obras de rehabilitación de las ruinas del antiguo pueblo ellos hicieran fosas por la zona? sería la bromita de llevar el inquilino al chalet un referencia de fosas hechas en las antiguas parcelas del pueblo?, dejo estas preguntas al aire. Alguien podría poner vistas del street view de google de 2006? porque yo no se como hacerlo.



He conseguido una imagen de 2008 del street view. Estaba todo patas arriba y removido !!!:

Google Maps


Ahora la misma imagen de 2019:


Google Maps


----------



## ShellShock (12 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> A ver, seamos un poco rigurosos. Esa casa del final de la calle Sepulcro está en ruinas desde hace décadas. Ponte en el Street view desde la carretera y verás su deplorable aspecto. Aparte ya se ve desde el maps el pedazo de agujero que tiene en el tejado.
> Las al lado del castillo las descarto totalmente.



¿Pero se sabe que la casa tiene que estar habitable? Para enterrar cuerpos no hace falta.

Mira las del castillo. Como lugar discreto y sin curiosos donde colocar "inquilinos" perpetuos vale perfectamente.
Google Maps


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

.... y esta es la casa que estaba en 2008 y ahora ya no está:

Google Maps


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> ¿Pero se sabe que la casa tiene que estar habitable? Para enterrar cuerpos no hace falta.
> 
> Mira las del castillo. Como lugar discreto y sin curiosos donde colocar "inquilinos" perpetuos vale perfectamente.
> Google Maps



Una casa que se alquila es porque está habitable. Se te ha ocurrido pensarlo ???


----------



## ShellShock (12 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> He conseguido una imagen de 2008 del street view. Estaba todo patas arriba y removido !!!:
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> ...



Uffff, con tanta zanja hay montones de sitios donde pueden haberlos echado. Y las autoridades no van a cooperar para buscar, está claro.



renko dijo:


> Una casa que se alquila es porque está habitable. Se te ha ocurrido pensarlo ???



Puedes alquilar o comprar ruinas en idealista, mismamente. Échale un vistazo, hay de todo.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> .... y esta es la casa que estaba en 2008 y ahora ya no está:
> 
> Google Maps



Ojo !!!! Esto es importante. 

En 2008 se levantó todo ese terreno en un proyecto de rehabilitación del pueblo viejo de Mequinenza. Se removió tierra a saco. Esa obra la promovió el gobierno de Aragón (he visto el cartel de la obra), gobernado en aquel entonces por Marcelino Iglesias, como no, del PSOE. Al mismo tiempo la alcaldía de Mequinenza pertenecía también a ese partido. Fue 2-3 años después de enterrar allí a los "inqulinos".

No me extrañaría de que con el pretexto de esa "rehabilitación" (que ya ves tu el resultado de mierda.....) se hubiera procedido a sacar todos esos "inquilinos" de allí. 
Es decir, que decidieran que era arriesgado seguirlos manteniendo allí y que se utilizara el pretexto de esa rehabilitación creada exprofeso para justificar movimientos de tierras. Todo un paripé para disimular la verdadera intención. 

Ahi lo dejo.



*-Este sería el aspecto de esa casa y de la que entonces estaba en pie cerca grande, todo antes de esa rehabilitación del pueblo viejo:
*

Google Maps


*-Este sería el aspecto de la zona en plena rehabilitación (la casa grande ha desaparecido):*

Google Maps

*
-Y este es el aspecto actual:*

Google Maps


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Feb 2021)

Yo creo que lo más discreto y que está mierda no les salpique, los han puesto en un cementerio, para mí los cuerpos están ahi. Vamos que por ejemplo si se diera la situación, si dadas unas obras o algo que tengan que hacer en un sitio, se encuentran una fosa, ¿Qué excusa tienen?, Una fosa en un sitio no cantoso es sospechosa, pero ¿Y si la fosa está en un cementerio?, Pues excusas a mil:

-muertos que llevan así muchos años y se les terminó llevando a una fosa común.
-muertos de la guerra civil.
-por falta de espacio en el cementerio de tuvo que sacar de tumbas a unos para meter a otros, etc.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

Y recuerdo que Belloch fue alcalde de Zaragoza entre 2003 y 2015. No es que ese cargo fuera determinante en si pero este criminal y masonazo artífice de la banda asesina ya estaba plenamente asentado en Aragón en un cargo importante y en la cúpula del PSOE regional, junto a Marcelino Iglesias (presidente autonómico) y la alcaldesa de Mequinenza, por auqel entonces.

Yo diría que todo se urdió (lo de iniciar la rehabilitación ) desde el PSOE regional liderado por el infame Belloch. y que se creó ese pretexto de las obras para sacar de allí a los "inqulinos".

Me apuesto algo a que estuvieron allí donde digo y que ya no están.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

Leon1 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 570777
> 
> 
> si os meteis en la página de la IGN Comparador de Ortofotos PNOA del IGN para comparar ortofotos, se ve que en la zona señalada por renko, había en 2006 otra casa en pie que ahora parece una ruina, también se observa que parece que han hecho unas excavaciones para sacar a superficie las ruinas del antiguo pueblo, ahora se pueden ver las ruinas de la Iglesia y el trazado de las calles cosa en 2006 no se veia nada. Entonces podría ser que aprovechando esas obras de rehabilitación de las ruinas del antiguo pueblo ellos hicieran fosas por la zona? sería la bromita de llevar el inquilino al chalet un referencia de fosas hechas en las antiguas parcelas del pueblo?, dejo estas preguntas al aire. Alguien podría poner vistas del street view de google de 2006? porque yo no se como hacerlo.



Por cierto, gran trabajo, Leon1  . Has arrojado mucha luz con esas imagenes del _antes_ y el _después_ de las obras de rehabilitación_._

La conclusión que saco es que ahí ya no hay nada. Han limpiado la zona

A ver si hay más suerte con las otras dos ubicaciones


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> A ver si hay más suerte con las otras dos ubicaciones



Y esto me hace pensar que probablemente hayan hecho lo mismo con las otras dos ubicaciones. Habrá que ver cuando las dé a conocer Santi Royuela. Habrá que ver si en esos otros dos lugares también hubo *casualmente*, obras de gran calado que, con la excusa más peregrina, lo removieron todo.

Algo me dice que probablemente también sean en Aragón.... o en alguna _comunidad autónoma+municipio_ controlados ambos por el PSOE


----------



## Debunker (12 Feb 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> ¿Pero se sabe que la casa tiene que estar habitable? Para enterrar cuerpos no hace falta.
> 
> Mira las del castillo. Como lugar discreto y sin curiosos donde colocar "inquilinos" perpetuos vale perfectamente.
> Google Maps



Se supone que necesitarían un lugar para la logística, recepción de los cadáveres y donde guardalos hasta su entierro, hacerse un cafelito, donde dormir o echar una siesta, donde reunirse varios hombres, cavar fosas es cansado y no lo harían los cabezas, donde asearse después de trabajar con palas y muertos, etc.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Y esto me hace pensar que probablemente hayan hecho lo mismo con las otras dos ubicaciones. Habrá que ver cuando las dé a conocer Santi Royuela. Habrá que ver si en esos otros dos lugares también hubo *casualmente*, obras de gran calado que, con la excusa más peregrina, lo removieron todo.
> 
> Algo me dice que probablemente también sean en Aragón.... o en alguna _comunidad autónoma+municipio_ controlados ambos por el PSOE



... y es que fijaros, todo cuadra cronológicamente: 

La detención del doctor Morín fue a finales del 2007. Fue inmediatamente después que toda la documentación del zulo de la clínica cae en manos de Royuela. Es decir, a principios de 2008 es cuando Royuela ya tiene en su poder todas las notas de Mena.....* y las obras para remover toda esa zona de Mequinenza empiezan antes de octubre de ese 2008. Se dieron mucha prisa !!!!!*

Es decir, Mena descubre que su zulo ha caído en manos de su archienemigo Royuela. Sabe que lo más delicado y sensible de toda esa documentación es lo de los cadáveres enterrados (pruebas irrefutables) y se pone en contacto con su cómplices en el ámbito político (principalmente Belloch, alcalde de Zaragoza en aquel entonces) *para limpiar las zonas* y eliminar cualquier vestigio o resto humano.* Lo hicieron superrápido*. Antes incluso de que probablemente Alberto Royuela pudiera encontrarlo/leerlo entre esa mole de material escrito.

*Game over, chicos. No hay cadáveres. Ni en Mequinenza ni en los otros dos sitios. Estoy practicamente seguro. Cuando Santiago Royuela desvele las otras dos ubicaciones, ya vereis como también han sido "removidas".... y por esas fechas de 2008 además.*


----------



## ShellShock (12 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Se supone que necesitarían un lugar para la logística, recepción de los cadáveres y donde guardalos hasta su entierro, hacerse un cafelito, donde dormir o echar una siesta, donde reunirse varios hombres, cavar fosas es cansado y no lo harían los cabezas, donde asearse después de trabajar con palas y muertos, etc.



Ya. A ver, no digo que no sea lo más probable, pero igual estáis haciendo suposiciones demasiado fuertes. Si tienes una parcela con un chamizo en ruinas y llegas por la tarde con la furgoneta y un par de tíos con palas, en un par de horas has enterrado un cuerpo. No necesitas pasar la noche siquiera.

En cualquier caso creo que los tiros van a ir más por donde comenta renko en los últimos posts. Una obra tan grande, justo un par de años después del supuesto entierro, orquestada por el partido (ayto., ayto. de la capital y gobierno de la comunidad autónoma del PSOE)... no sé, no parece que se pueda encontrar nada ya.

O quién sabe, lo mismo en la obra no sacaron los cadáveres sino que aprovecharon para meter más. No me parece que tenga mucha lógica, pero no sé, no tengo todos los datos.

Lo que me parece bastante evidente es que el PSOE (o al menos gente con mucho poder dentro del PSOE) está muy implicado, y no son precisamente cuatro mataos que no saben lo que hacen. Ojalá los Royuela lo consigan, pero no lo tienen fácil.

¿Han dicho los Royuela cuándo van a revelar las otras ubicaciones?


----------



## Debunker (12 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Por cierto, gran trabajo, Leon1  . Has arrojado mucha luz con esas imagenes del _antes_ y el _después_ de las obras de rehabilitación_._
> 
> La conclusión que saco es que ahí ya no hay nada. Han limpiado la zona
> 
> A ver si hay más suerte con las otras dos ubicaciones



Yo podría creer eso si fueran 4-5 cadáveres , pero 70-100 se me hace más difícil, desentierras cadáveres con una excavadora que tiene que tener un conductor cómplice , luego los pones en furgonetas o camiones con más cómplices, para su traslado y ¿qué haces con ellos? , Los tiras al mar? de nuevo otro cómplice, más bien 2 cómplices, para maniobrar un barco, barcaza o lo que sea y tirar todo eso en medio del mar. Podría ser pero me parece muy arriesgado toda la movida y tanto cómplice, desenterrar y recoger un cadáver es mucho más expuesto que abrir zanja y cuando está hecha arrojar el cadáver en ella. 

Mantengamos la esperanza de encontrarlos


----------



## Debunker (12 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> ... y es que fijaros, todo cuadra cronológicamente:
> 
> La detención del doctor Morín fue a finales del 2007. Fue inmediatamente después que toda la documentación del zulo de la clínica cae en manos de Royuela. Es decir, a principios de 2008 es cuando Royuela ya tiene en su poder todas las notas de Mena.....* y las obras para remover toda esa zona de Mequinenza empiezan antes de octubre de ese 2008. Se dieron mucha prisa !!!!!*
> 
> ...




Lamento decir que posiblemente lleves razón


----------



## Liberal templado (12 Feb 2021)

Hago un resumen para los que no quieran o no puedan ver el vídeo entero. Aconsejo que para entender todo, inviertan un mes escuchando los vídeos del canal. Sin eso, difícil de ver toda la complejidad y ramificaciones de la trama. Empezamos

- Invitados:
Javier Navascués, subdirector de El Correo España.
Se ha disculpado el Juez habitual por no poder entrar en directo.
Pedro Rosillo, el Arconte.

- Hoy no dirán nombres de los muertos

- Piden la colaboración de los oyentes para denunciar delante del alcalde, la policía local, ... del lugar que dirán. Al final dan una dirección de gmail para coordinar el tema.

- Primero leerán unas cartas de 2006. Los habituales ya conocemos algunas.

1. Mena a Ruiz: lleva esta nota a Villarejo

2. Mena a Villarejo: le dice que hable con Zapatero para que le explique lo de las fosas. Nombra tres chalets: dos ocultos y el de MEQUINENZA. Primer dato nuevo e interesante

3. Ruiz a Mena: se reunirán mañana Villarejo y Mena

4. Mena a Zapatero: la carta que ya todos los habituales conocemos. Halagos, peticiones de apoyo y amenzas en el impagable lenguaje de la "famiglia" Corleone. Le comenta indirectamente la eliminación de Antonio Herrero, Gutiérrez Mellado y el atentado de Rajoy en el helicóptero.

- Habla Javier Navascués: comentarios sin más relevancia destacando la valentía de Santiago.

- El Arconte: destaca que amenaza a la más alta instancia del país (se refiere al presidente del Gobierno creo).

Empieza las notas interesantes:

- Sánchez (nuevo personaje: sargento de la G.C.) a Ruiz: tema alquiler chalet en Mequinenza (Zaragoza). Por primera vez, que yo recuerde, aparece una nota ¡¡¡CON FECHA!!!: 16-05-2005 / Cambio de chalet / Alquiler hecho cerca de una mina

- Mena a Ruiz: reparto de dinero

- Ruiz a Mena: reparto hecho

- Mena a Ruiz: aparece por primera vez el término de "inquilino" como sinónimo de cadáveres

- Múltiples notas entre ellos con traslado de inquilinos a Mequinenza, frecuencia variable pero cada semana, 3 días, dos semanas, ... No sé cuántos muertos pero decenas seguros, quizás centenares.

- Mena a Ruiz: "No me parece una buena idea tirarlos a altamar" (como Dexter, vaya)

- No saben donde está el chalet exactamente.

- El Arconte: comentarios genéricos

- Navascués: se sorprende que ningún medio más o menos grande, se haga eco del expediente. Yo coincido en sorprenderme en que no haya ni una grieta en ningún medio importante.

- Hablan del extraño traslado de la juez del juzgado 33.

- Buscan razones por las que los partidos no entran en el tema

- Preguntan a Santi por la estrategia; pide colaboración en trabajo, en dinero, ...

- Preguntan si piensa publicar un libro; Santi dice que autopublicarán la querella por Amazon y crearán una fundación.

- Siguen temas menores y una especie de brain storming para buscar líneas de estrategia futuras.

Mi comentario: hay muchas críticas en este foro a la forma en la que los Royuela llevan el tema. Con algunas coincido, pero veámoslo desde una visión más general. Imaginaros que a cualquiera de nosotros nos llueve esta información. ¿Qué haces? Vas a los tribunales. Te ignoran. ¿Cómo sigues? Lo publicas en las redes y lo comentas con periodistas de grandes medios: te vuelven a ignorar. Tiene que ser deprimente. ¿Por dónde continuas? Me pongo en su lugar y me veo impotente. ¿Cómo consigo que se investigue? No es fácil.

Pido un poco de compresión ante esta tarea gigante. No es obvio en absoluto.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo podría creer eso si fueran 4-5 cadáveres , pero 70-100 se me hace más difícil, desentierras cadáveres con una excavadora que tiene que tener un conductor cómplice , luego los pones en furgonetas o camiones con más cómplices, para su traslado y ¿qué haces con ellos? , Los tiras al mar? de nuevo otro cómplice, más bien 2 cómplices, para maniobrar un barco, barcaza o lo que sea y tirar todo eso en medio del mar. Podría ser pero me parece muy arriesgado toda la movida y tanto cómplice, desenterrar y recoger un cadáver es mucho más expuesto que abrir zanja y cuando está hecha arrojar el cadáver en ella.
> 
> Mantengamos la esperanza de encontrarlos



Es que las cosas no las hacen así.
Ellos hacen que se inicien las obras en general sin perder ojo al sitio concreto donde están los inquilinos, que es una extensión muy concreta y relativamente pequeña en comparación con todo lo que abarca la obra. Las obras lo van removiendo todo (menos ese punto todavía). El aspecto general es de "obras" para todos los lugareños y la gente que pase por allí. Por supuesto, no se puede acceder al perímetro "por seguridad". 

Luego (por ejemplo) paralizan las obras durante una semana acordonando la zona sin que la gente del pueblo sepa que se han paralizado ni nada, y es en esa semana que un pequeño grupo de policias que estén en el ajo sacan los cuerpos y se los llevan a donde crean conveniente.
Una vez sacados todos los inquilinos, continúan las obras como si nada. Ni los operarios saben nada ni los del pueblo se enteran de nada.
Vamos, no me parece tan dificil, joder


----------



## Debunker (12 Feb 2021)

Ya que sacar cadáveres y recolocarlos necesita de logística y cómplices varios además costosos que no es lo mismo un cadáver que un saco de patatas, en la captura que hacéis del lugar hay una especie de plaza con bancos , es posible que echaran hormigón en las fosas y empedraran encima, porque la verdad tampoco pinta una mierda esa plaza en medio de la nada absoluta, con sus bancos y farolas que nunca terminaron de instalar y donde no habrá sentado el culo nadie. Vamos esa plaza es un absoluto despropósito. Esa plaza no está en las tomas de 2006 , aparece después y está cubierta de piedra sobre capa de hormigón, es una fosa perfecta , no hay riesgos de accidentes por climatología, animales o el hombre y repito esa plaza rectangular no tiene sentido en esa zona.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

*No hay cuerpos, chicos. Ni en Mequinenza ni en las otras dos ubicaciones que no se han revelado todavía. Se dieron mucha más prisa que los Royuela. En 2008-2009 limpiaron de "inquilinos" esas tres ubicaciones.*


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Ya que sacar cadáveres y recolocarlos necesita de logística y cómplices varios además costosos que no es lo mismo un cadáver que un saco de patatas, en la captura que hacéis del lugar hay una especie de plaza con bancos , es posible que echaran hormigón en las fosas y empedraran encima, porque la verdad tampoco pinta una mierda esa plaza en medio de la nada absoluta, con sus bancos y farolas que nunca terminaron de instalar y donde no habrá sentado el culo nadie. Vamos esa plaza es un absoluto despropósito.



Pues si, porqué no. Pueden estar ahí debajo.... o no. Vete tu a saber ahora. Es imposible saberlo. El caso es que ya hemos perdido la pista. Y de las otras dos ubicaciones me juego un brazo a que ha pasado igual que en Mequinenza.

*Game over. Los Royuela han llegado 12 años tarde.* Hace 12 años que los cadáveres se sacaron de esas tres ubicaciones. Tienen mucho poder, hombre. Tienen ramificaciones en todas partes. Especialmente con la politica a todos los niveles, local, regional y nacional.... El PSOE es una organización criminal que puede hacer eso con la punta de la polla.


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo podría creer eso si fueran 4-5 cadáveres , pero 70-100 se me hace más difícil, desentierras cadáveres con una excavadora que tiene que tener un conductor cómplice , luego los pones en furgonetas o camiones con más cómplices, para su traslado y ¿qué haces con ellos? , Los tiras al mar? de nuevo otro cómplice, más bien 2 cómplices, para maniobrar un barco, barcaza o lo que sea y tirar todo eso en medio del mar. Podría ser pero me parece muy arriesgado toda la movida y tanto cómplice, desenterrar y recoger un cadáver es mucho más expuesto que abrir zanja y cuando está hecha arrojar el cadáver en ella.
> 
> Mantengamos la esperanza de encontrarlos




A mi es que es una cosa que me deja ya con el culo torcido. 
Son como 100 cadáveres y ¿Los han tirado a una fosa a todos a la vez?, imagino que sería uno por uno teniendo ya una fosa fija donde ir echandolos (es que da miedo hasta escribir ciertas cosas de lo espeluznante que es todo). No jodas que para transportar eso hace falta una logística donde se tengan que pagar muchas bocas silenciadas, no me imagino al Ruiz y secuaces yendo ellos en persona (que puede ser) a realizar todos estos trabajos, porque uno era sargento de la GC el otro no se qué cargo tendría en el CNP, pero que seguían activo en los respectivos cuerpos cuando estaba pasando esta mierda. ¿Se dedicaban al 100%de su tiempo a currar para el Mena siendo agentes de las FCSE?. 

En este tema de "trabajos" sucios con su logística, ¿También se ponían a conducir camiones y cavar fosas?, porque para transportar unos 100 cuerpos si se hace de golpe eso se tiene que meter en un camión o vehículo adecuado que no cante. Yo es que creo que ahí ya se tiene que tirar de profesional que sepa de ese tipo de trabajos. 
No me quiero ni imaginar la red de gente comprada para que todo esto salga "bien", por eso no creo que solo operaran aqui las tres facciones de la trama autora: los corruptos del CNP, la GC y sus confidentes. Sabemos que para llevar a cabo esto, y los Royuela lo dicen, pringaron a forenses, médicos, policías, abogados, jueces y demás, pero es que creo, que también hay ciudadanos de a pie que de dudosa moralidad que se han prestado a hacer su parte en trabajos sucios. 

Y en este apartado del tema cadáveres, pongamos albañiles, obreros, etc..


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

Fijaros, es que es ingenuo pensar que una vez que Mena sabe que toda su documentación ha caido en manos de Royuela, no se mueva inmediatamente para eliminar esa prueba tan palmaria, el verdadero punto delicado y ultra sensible. 
Se movieron inmediatamente. Lo han hecho todo muy bien, desgraciadamente. No en vano tienen la sartén por el mango.


----------



## Effetá (12 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> El caso es que yo veo por la calle a este tío y me pienso que es el típico abuelo amargado cascarrabias; como ahora sabemos la pasta de la que está hecho normal que una foto suya espante, pero para mí es un puto viejo que quien lo diría hace las cosas que presuntamente dicen que ha hecho.



Tanto salirse con la suya (éste y todos, asesinen o no personas, sus objetivos son una canallada aunque les rindan homenajes en sus duelos). Para qué. Le queda una chispa para morir. Y entonces qué. Esa cara que se le está poniendo me parece algo peor que de cascarrabias, es como si transparentara su alma y su porvenir. Es digno de compasión, no sólo de asco. La que le espera. Ojalá sufriera una conmoción interior y quebrase la dirección que lleva


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

Una vez más me gustaría agradecer al forero *@Leon1 *que me haya puesto sobre la pista. Si no hubiera colgado esas dos imágenes, no hubiera podido llegar a la evidentísima conclusión que he llegado.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

*Me consta que Santiago Royuela y Pedro Rosillo han recibido sendos mails con las conclusiones que he detallado en las 2 páginas anteriores.*


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Feb 2021)

Effetá dijo:


> Tanto salirse con la suya (éste y todos, asesinen o no personas, sus objetivos son una canallada aunque les rindan homenajes en sus duelos). Para qué. Le queda una chispa para morir. Y entonces qué. Esa cara que se le está poniendo me parece algo peor que de cascarrabias, es como si transparentara su alma y su porvenir. Es digno de compasión, no sólo de asco. La que le espera. Ojalá sufriera una conmoción interior y quebrase la dirección que lleva




Compasión por alguien como este no se puede sentir. Yo solo espero que sí es cierto todo lo que de está diciendo de él, que sufra lo máximo posible. Él, y todos los que han participado de la trama. Leer los manuscritos del Ruiz y demás da grima, esa chulería con la que explica cómo se ha deshecho de los cuerpos de las chicas, a mi me parece la parte más dura, la peor, de toda la trama. 

Puedo resultar una persona ilusa, pero tengo la fe en que nadie se pira de este mundo sin pagar el peaje que le toca.

Y luego ya por temas que he visto, he comprobado como muchas personas que han sido completas hijas de puta han pagado carísimo en la vejez por lo que han hecho. Ya daría para otro debate.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

Por parte de quien, de los Royuela? Pues si, tarde y mal. Pero tambien hay que reconocer que no tienen los mismos medios que el enemigo, que es mucho más poderoso.

El Expediente Royuela es como un Ferrari de 1136 cv y los Royuela son como una viejecita que trata de conducirlo.


----------



## Bimmer (12 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Atentos a esto que es importante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta tarde mando el correo a Santiago.

He estado mirando por encima la cuenta del espécimen este, es demasiado tonto como para estar en un puesto como el de Ruiz pero es el perfil de policía perfecto para cometer delitos de cohecho y prevaricación, sobre todo prevaricación a punta pala.

Más de 20.000 € al año nos cuesta el espécimen, este es el que borra comentarios del expediente royuela y te deja los comentarios en los que insultas, fijaros que pedrada tiene el fulano :






















Yo le hablé con educación en todo momento y escribí sobre el expediente royuela, me bloqueó al instante y borró los comentarios del expediente royuela pero dejó el único en el que insulto, la tía esa le ha dicho de todo y como le resulta atractiva no la bloquea ni borra sus comentarios, no solo eso sino que se comporta como el cani que es y le dice lo que veis en las capturas, además se inventa que la tía le ha hablado por privado como se inventó conmigo diciendo que él no censuraba nada que el solo denunciaba y que era Instagram el que borraba, a ver si tiene huevos a ningunear a los Royuela cuando le hablen, un fulano así de hijo de perra en la policía tiene que tener un máster en prevaricación, y recordad, más de 20.000 € al año nos cuesta ese especímen.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

@Bimmer, porque no te abres un hilo aparte con esa historia ??? Ensucias este y precisamente ahora que se está poniendo la cosa interesante. Desvías la atención.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Por parte de quien, de los Royuela? Pues si, tarde y mal. Pero tambien hay que reconocer que no tienen los mismos medios que el enemigo, que es mucho más poderoso.
> 
> El Expediente Royuela es como un Ferrari de 1136 cv y los Royuela son como una viejecita que trata de conducirlo.



También hay que ponerse en el lugar de esa familia y lo que han sufrido y aguantado. Aunque hayan cometido algún error, es totalmente perdonable. Hay que solidarizarse con ellos y agradecerles lo que están haciendo, que ya es mucho. Sin ellos nunca hubiéramos sabido de este asunto.... y aunque no se llegue a hacer justicia nunca, sabemos perfectamente que es cierto todo. Saber la verdad siempre reconforta..... y de hacer verdadera justicia ya se encargará Otro. Y ese si que no perdona ni pasa una.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

Es que es de cajón. Por eso estoy convencido de que las otras dos fosas ya están vacias también. Aun antes de saber su ubicación.
Si Santiago también revela sus ubicaciones, ya vereis como hay alguna obra o similar en el entorno de 2008/2009 (si es que se puede averiguar).
No están los muertos, desengañaros si todavía teníais esperanzas de que afloraran esas pruebas definitivas.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

Insisto, Santiago y Rosillo ya han tenido acceso a estas conclusiones. Ahora hay que ver cual es su reacción y conclusiones a las mismas. No creo que se nieguen a reconocer la evidencia. Será duro pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Monsieur George (12 Feb 2021)

Leon1 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 570777
> 
> 
> si os meteis en la página de la IGN Comparador de Ortofotos PNOA del IGN para comparar ortofotos, se ve que en la zona señalada por renko, había en 2006 otra casa en pie que ahora parece una ruina, también se observa que parece que han hecho unas excavaciones para sacar a superficie las ruinas del antiguo pueblo, ahora se pueden ver las ruinas de la Iglesia y el trazado de las calles cosa en 2006 no se veia nada. Entonces podría ser que aprovechando esas obras de rehabilitación de las ruinas del antiguo pueblo ellos hicieran fosas por la zona? sería la bromita de llevar el inquilino al chalet un referencia de fosas hechas en las antiguas parcelas del pueblo?, dejo estas preguntas al aire. Alguien podría poner vistas del street view de google de 2006? porque yo no se como hacerlo.



¡¡Vaya mamoneo! 

Con la "excusa" de recuperar el patrimonio arqueológico industrial, se excava en la zona del antiguo pueblo minero. Ahora entiendo ese trazado de calles de la foto actual...

De risa... ¿Cuánta pasta de Fondos Miner de la UE se habrán gastado para dar visibilidad al antiguo trazado de las calles del viejo pueblo? ¿Ese trazado tiene algún tipo de interés cultural o turístico...? 

De auténtica vergüenza. Como dice Renko, que se olviden de que encontrar nada allí. Es más..., esa excavación arqueológica se ha hecho como pantalla de humo para el verdadero objetivo: sacar a los muertos de esas fosas...

PD: Ni que aquello fueran las ruinas de Pompeya y Herculano.


----------



## Bimmer (12 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> @Bimmer, porque no te abres un hilo aparte con esa historia ??? Ensucias este y precisamente ahora que se está poniendo la cosa interesante. Desvías la atención.



No ensucio nada majo y por lo menos he propuesto hacer cosas prácticas como organizarnos por telegram para informar por las redes sociales del expediente royuela, especialmente en páginas policiales, no pretendo jugar a ser detective encontrando cuerpos enterrados  , no entiendo por qué menosprecias a los Royuela, si tuviese que apostar algo sería a que los Royuela se han ventilado a más de un policía, juez y fiscal de estos corruptos, y cuando digo ventilar no me refiero a empapelar sino a que parezca un accidente, si no de qué te crees que iban a estar vivos y coleando, precisamente en estos momentos tan dictatoriales en los que el ciudadano medio agacha la cabeza y dice sí a todo.

Otro tema es que se hagan los tontos y estén experimentando. ¿De verdad te crees el papel de tipo despistado que está interpretando Santiago? ¿Qué son 300 muertos enterrados en una finca perdida de más de 1.000 asesinados en los que a pruebas se refiere que hay, a los que hay que sumar los que hayan en tramas similares en cada comunidad autónoma? Coño que esto de las fosas es para darle bombo al asunto, poneros en la piel de un psicópata como Mena y sus esbirros, nave industrial, barriles gigantes con ácido sulfúrico y cal viva y ahí van todos los cadáveres, lo de las fosas es importante pero : ¿Acaso no basta el silencio de los acusados y las cartas escritas como pruebas PARA ACTUAR YA? Pero que ha habido gente que ha ido a juicio por insultar a un politicucho del montón por twitter.

Mira la foto compartida por un forero en el que sale Royuela con Ignacio Garriga el de VOX por Cataluña, haga el favor de no menospreciarlos anda, que cuando nosotros vamos, ellos han ido y vuelto 20 veces.

Hay unos 200.000 policías en total en toda España, juntando locales etc. ES EL DEBER DE ELLOS HACER SU TRABAJO QUE ES INVESTIGAR DELITOS Y PERSEGUIR DELINCUENTES, si un policía nacional me borra comentarios del expediente royuela, es algo a tener muy en cuenta y lo han de saber los Royuela y todo aquel interesado en leerme en este foro, este hilo es de todos, unidos somos más fuertes, si no me quieres leer me ignoras pero no eres nadie para menospreciar las aportaciones de otros foreros como hiciste con @Peritta faltándole el respeto y ahora conmigo, tomate un descanso y recapacita compañero que estamos en el mismo barco, un abrazo.


----------



## Leon1 (12 Feb 2021)

De nada @renko, me da mucha rabia que hayan podido sacar los cuerpos, o quizás machacar los huesos con una apisonadora y esparcirlos por todo el lugar cual azúcar glass sobre una tarta., o echarle una capa de concreto por encima de medio metro... Vete tú a saber lo que hicieron, pero esas obras son muy sospechosas, si.


----------



## Peritta (12 Feb 2021)

Esa insistencia suya don @renko en insistir en que los Royuela llegan tarde y que los cadáveres ya no están allí, que no digo que no lleve usté razón, me ha hecho chascar la lengua.

Yo aquí estoy con @Debunker y si tengo que echar tres euros a una porra los pongo a que están debajo de lo restaurado, ya sea castillo, mina o pueblo viejo.
Mucho esfuerzo remover la cosa y buscar a los restos otra ubicación. Siempre es más fácil echarles cosas encima.

No entiendo su insistencia don @renko, usté ha dado su opinión, que también me parece válida pero ¿por qué darla tantas veces?. ¿Cobra usté por mensaje emitido o solamente es un pelma?.

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (12 Feb 2021)

Un canal de jewtube toca hoy a las seis de la tarde el tema de las fosas de Mequinenza. Por si hay algún interesado.


----------



## Leon1 (12 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¡¡Vaya mamoneo!
> 
> Con la "excusa" de recuperar el patrimonio arqueológico industrial, se excava en la zona del antiguo pueblo minero. Ahora entiendo ese trazado de calles de la foto actual...
> 
> ...



Jajajja, totalmente cierto, el dineral que se han gastado para destapar las ruinas de la Pompeya de Zaragoza y tapar unos cuantos cadáveres supuestamente, esto supera cualquier ficción con creces, vaya.


----------



## kozioł (12 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Es que es de cajón. Por eso estoy convencido de que las otras dos fosas ya están vacias también. Aun antes de saber su ubicación.
> Si Santiago también revela sus ubicaciones, ya vereis como hay alguna obra o similar en el entorno de 2008/2009 (si es que se puede averiguar).
> No hay muertos, desengañaros si todavía teníais esperanzas de que afloraran esas pruebas definitivas.



Sigo sin ver motivos para el optimismo, pero ¿has pensado que podría ser que los metieran junto a los demás muertos del antiguo cementerio del pueblo viejo de Mequinenza? Miremos otra vez las fotos del área en 2006 y 2018.







Está a 4 pasos de la casita. Lo único que me chirría es la proximidad a la carretera. Un poco demasiado visible.

Quizá ya pensaron en disimular los muertos de manera que pasaran desapercibidos ya desde un principio.
Creo que el museo de la mina ya debía estar en proyecto hacia 2006, aunque por lo que veo se estrenó en 2010. 
2008 y 2009 serían años de obra y excavación. 

¿Para qué se iban a complicar tanto de tener que montar otra operación de encubrimiento contando con el personal de obras y el ayuntamiento de la zona? A fin de cuentas es cosa de Mena y algún cómplice suelto, no convenía que lo supiera otra gente ni dentro del PSOE.


----------



## Siete_e (12 Feb 2021)

Gracias Leon1, menuda herramienta has proporcionado.

Revisar el chalet que dice Renko que no puede ser. La imagen de la izquierda es del 2003 y la de la derecha del 2006, si alguien tuviera que hacer algo a escondidas lo haria en ese camino desierto y con acceso tercermundista, jugar, jugar combiando todas las posibilidades que da el mapa. luego lo visitais con gogle map y stret view. vereis como os recorre un escalofrio por el cuerpo.

Comparador de Ortofotos PNOA del IGN


----------



## Monsieur George (12 Feb 2021)

Sería interesante saber si existía algún proyecto de excavación previsto para esa zona en el año 2006, o si fue algo que se improvisó de la noche a la mañana.

Lo de "recuperar" el viejo pueblo me parece una fantasmada.  ¿Qué valor tienen el trazado de cuatro calles que parecen caminos?  *NINGUNO*.

Aunque lo dicho, sería interesante informarse sobre cuando surge la idea de realizar esa excavación y si hay documentos que la atestigüen. No tendría mucho sentido hacer una fosa si en ese lugar se previera algún tipo de excavación.

Una posibilidad factible es que esos restos se trasladaran al cementerio...  Tendría sentido... Logísticamente sería "fácil" de hacer y de trasladar los cuerpos. Desconozco cómo es ese cementerio. Si es de nichos o de inhumaciones. Si tiene cimentación o no. Una labor magistral de camuflaje.


----------



## Debunker (12 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Fijaros, es que es ingenuo pensar que una vez que Mena sabe que toda su documentación ha caido en manos de Royuela, no se mueva inmediatamente para eliminar esa prueba tan palmaria, el verdadero punto delicado y ultra sensible.
> Se movieron inmediatamente. Lo han hecho todo muy bien, desgraciadamente. No en vano tienen la sartén por el mango.




Una cosa, siempre según los Royuelas, cuando ocurrió el escándalo de la clínica Morín y la fiscalía tuvo que intervenir y realizar un registro en la clínica, Mena dio la orden de sacar toda la documentación y destruirla, no pidió que la llevaran a otro lugar , no supervisó la operación, el que vendió la documentación a los Royuelas seguro que no iba a chivarse a Mena ¿como sabía Mena que la documentación había ido a parar a los Royuelas? Se supone que Mena creía que la documentación había sido destruida


----------



## Tito Clint (12 Feb 2021)

*Avances de la fosa de Mequinenza*


----------



## Uritorco (12 Feb 2021)




----------



## Dr.Nick (12 Feb 2021)

Alguien puede hacer un resumen de esto en 4 líneas? Parece interesante pero si me he de leer 268 páginas igual paso.


----------



## Debunker (12 Feb 2021)

Siete_e dijo:


> Gracias Leon1, menuda herramienta has proporcionado.
> 
> Revisar el chalet que dice Renko que no puede ser. La imagen de la izquierda es del 2003 y la de la derecha del 2006, si alguien tuviera que hacer algo a escondidas lo haria en ese camino desierto y con acceso tercermundista, jugar, jugar combiando todas las posibilidades que da el mapa. luego lo visitais con gogle map y stret view. vereis como os recorre un escalofrio por el cuerpo.
> 
> Comparador de Ortofotos PNOA del IGN



A mi lo que más me ha llamado la atención es, la segunda mitad del terreno de la parcela de la casa y el terreno que está al fondo, en la imagen de la izquierda (2003) , el primero tiene un arbolado muy frondoso y el segundo menos pero con árboles, en la imagen de la derecha (2006) ambos terrenos están totalmente limpios , ni un árbol ¿por qué quitaron esos árboles en una zona boscosa o de árboles?


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

Lo que se tiene que haber descojonado el hijoputa del Mena desde el salón de su casa al ver a los Royuela anunciar el "bombazo" 

Y ojo !!! Espero que los Royuela me hagan caso y vean que lo que digo es cierto porque imaginaros lo siguiente: 

Imaginaros que los Royuela tienen superlocalizada una de las fosas, al milimetro, en donde están seguros de que hay muertos (los hubo sin duda). 
Lo denuncian y los jueces les siguen el rollo (o les creen) y ordenan excavaciones..... y resulta que excavan y excavan y no aparece ningún cadáver !!!!! El descrédito sería absoluto y apabullante. Todo el Expediente Royuela a tomar por culo y a los Royuela un marrón del copón con la justicia. Y Mena y el resto con un descojono que se oye desde la luna.

Por eso espero que tomen muy en serio lo aquí expuesto. Se pueden meter en un lio tremendo.

Repito, Santiago y Rosillo me consta que han recibido mails con enlaces a este hilo para que vean lo expuesto por mi en el mismo. Estoy impaciente por ver su reacción a ello. Lo pueden ignorar, cosa que sería un craso error. O lo pueden considerar, cosa que les honraría y no les dejaría en mal lugar en absoluto.

Atentos a si suben un nuevo video al canal


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

Leon1 dijo:


> De nada @renko, me da mucha rabia que hayan podido sacar los cuerpos, o quizás machacar los huesos con una apisonadora y esparcirlos por todo el lugar cual azúcar glass sobre una tarta., o echarle una capa de concreto por encima de medio metro... Vete tú a saber lo que hicieron, pero esas obras son muy sospechosas, si.



Gracias a ti de nuevo. Sin ti no hubiera podido llegar a esa conclusión.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Esa insistencia suya don @renko en insistir en que los Royuela llegan tarde y que los cadáveres ya no están allí, que no digo que no lleve usté razón, me ha hecho chascar la lengua.
> 
> Yo aquí estoy con @Debunker y si tengo que echar tres euros a una porra los pongo a que están debajo de lo restaurado, ya sea castillo, mina o pueblo viejo.
> Mucho esfuerzo remover la cosa y buscar a los restos otra ubicación. Siempre es más fácil echarles cosas encima.
> ...



Insisto porque me parece importante haber llegado a esta conclusión. Y a los Royuela les puedo ahorrar un disgusto.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Sigo sin ver motivos para el optimismo, pero ¿has pensado que podría ser que los metieran junto a los demás muertos del antiguo cementerio del pueblo viejo de Mequinenza? Miremos otra vez las fotos del área en 2006 y 2018.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 571115
> 
> ...



Especular sobre la posible actual ubicación de los cuerpos es ya una soberana pérdida de tiempo. Pueden haber hecho cualquier cosa con ellos o haberlos llevado a cualquier sitio. Se acabó el tema desgraciadamente. 
Eso si, los asesinatos se cometieron y todos lo sabemos.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Una cosa, siempre según los Royuelas, cuando ocurrió el escándalo de la clínica Morín y la fiscalía tuvo que intervenir y realizar un registro en la clínica, Mena dio la orden de sacar toda la documentación y destruirla, no pidió que la llevaran a otro lugar , no supervisó la operación, el que vendió la documentación a los Royuelas seguro que no iba a chivarse a Mena ¿como sabía Mena que la documentación había ido a parar a los Royuelas? Se supone que Mena creía que la documentación había sido destruida



No lo recuerdo, la verdad. Se que todo fue gracias al hermano de la mujer del doctor Morín, que había sido camarada de Alberto Royuela en el pasado, ya sabeis. El le informó del pastel que había allí guardado. 
La forma como supo Mena que todo estaba en manos de Royuela, no lo se . Probablemente el propio Royuela se lo dijo, pero no lo recuerdo o no se ha dicho, que también puede ser. Lo siento


----------



## Tigershark (12 Feb 2021)

Si algo ha demostrado el PSOE todos estos años es que todo lo que tienen de criminales lo tienen de chapuceros, que todavía alguno no descorche la botella..


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


>



Fijaros, Rosillo lo está considerando. Ha leido el mail con el enlace del hilo. Sabe que ese terreno se puso patas arriba poco después de los enterramientos


----------



## Peritta (12 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> La forma como supo Mena que todo estaba en manos de Royuela, no lo se . Probablemente el propio Royuela se lo dijo, pero no lo recuerdo o no se ha dicho, que también puede ser. Lo siento



Desde las "diligencias indeterminadas" de la MªEugenia Alegret Busquets del 2009, o un poquillo antes, debía de saber que le habían pillao hasta con el carrito del helao.

Fijo que la Maria Teresa Compte Masach le avisaría antes.
___________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

Tito Clint dijo:


> *Avances de la fosa de Mequinenza*



Dios !! si ponen esa denuncia desde ACODAP o desde donde sea, pueden complicarse mucho la vida . Como la hagan prosperar y les hagan caso, si luego resulta que no hay cadáveres, imaginaros. Es lo que os he explicado antes.

Ojo porque esa denuncia si que pueden admitirla a trámite y seguir adelante hasta incluso permitir excavaciones. *Podrían no encontrar trabas para ello, ya me entendéis  * Eso sería el fin de los Royuela. Espero que me hagan caso. Si no, pueden llegar a tener problemas muy gordos.


----------



## Monsieur George (12 Feb 2021)

Reflexionando con lo que ha dicho Renko, puede que tengan razón. Que los Royuela se anden con pies de plomo, porque lo de las fosas puede ser un anzuelo y una trampa.

Supongamos que ahora el asunto del Expediente tuviera repercusión mediática con programas de TV de corte sensacionalista poniéndolos verdes (sabiendo los medios que la fosa es imposible de localizar), y que al final las fosas no se encontraran. El descrédito sería absoluto. Una humillación en toda regla. Los medios sabrían darle la vuelta al asunto.

Les sugeriría que adoptaran un perfil bajo con lo de las fosas y que fueran prudentes. Si se hicieron obras y excavaciones allí, es posible que esos cadáveres se sellaran de alguna forma. Y sería una especulación gratuita sobre su ubicación.

Quizá una forma de corroborar las sospechas de una posible destrucción o remoción de la fosa sería enterarse *qué fecha tiene el proyecto de volver a "revivir" el viejo pueblo*. Si es antes o después del asunto de la fosa.


----------



## Monsieur George (12 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Dios !! si ponen esa denuncia desde ACODAP o desde donde sea, pueden complicarse mucho la vida . Como la hagan prosperar y les hagan caso, si luego resulta que no hay cadáveres, imaginaros. Es lo que os he explicado antes.
> 
> Ojo porque esa denuncia si que pueden admitirla a trámite y seguir adelante hasta incluso permitir excavaciones. *Podrían no encontrar trabas para ello, ya me entendéis  * Eso sería el fin de los Royuela. Espero que me hagan caso. Si no, pueden llegar a tener problemas muy gordos.



Los de ACODAP me dan un poco de mala espina. No sé. Presentan una denuncia contra el forense poniendo en el escrito de denuncia "_el doctor Menguele español_"...


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Reflexionando con lo que ha dicho Renko, puede que tengan razón. Que los Royuela se anden con pies de plomo, porque lo de las fosas puede ser un anzuelo y una trampa.
> 
> Supongamos que ahora el asunto del Expediente tuviera repercusión mediática con programas de corte sensacionalista poniéndolos verdes (sabiendo los medios que la fosa es imposible de localizar), y que al final las fosas no se encontraran. El descrédito sería absoluto. Una humillación en toda regla. Los medios sabrían darle la vuelta al asunto.
> 
> ...



Y encima Mena quedaría incólume y como un difamado mártir por esa "familia de fascistas", ya sabes.* Se cargarían todo el Expediente Royuela de un plumazo y para siempre*. Y los malos se irían de rositas definitivamente..... Y el paquete que les caería a los Royuela sería de órdago tras las denuncias por difamación con las que contraatacarían ellos, que serían avaladas por el fiasco de las fosas.

Si los "malos" quieren, sabiendo que ya no hay muertos allí, pueden aprovechar la denuncia de los Royuela/ACODAP para darle la vuelta al asunto de manera brutal si es que los Royuela se ciegan y siguen adelante con la denuncia.


----------



## Kolobok (12 Feb 2021)

*Primera foto 2006- Segunda foto 2009*








¿No os parece curioso en la foto de la derecha estas estructuras? Aparecen en el mapa cartográfico de 2009 (parece ser que en año 2009 empezaban las obras)En 2012 ya estaba construido el cementerio y se ve bastante movimiento de tierra. En la foto de la izquierda de 2006 no se aprecia ninguna de esas estructuras que aparecen en 2009 .

*Primera foto 2012- Segunda foto 2009*







Puede ser que durante 2009 Mena estuviese sacando de allí los cadáveres o moviéndolos de poco en poco en vista que se tenía previsto la iniciación de las obras para resucitar parte del pueblo antiguo. Quizás en la foto de 2009 lo que se ve son las fosas ya vaciadas que ni siquiera se molestaron en volver a llenar de tierra... 

En la foto de 2012 ya aparece que la zona cambia radicalmente en 3 años, por allí han pasado excavadoras, apisonadoras, obreros, ingenieros, arqueólogos... Si había algo allí, en los años 2009-2010-2011-2012 tuvieron que verlo. A no ser que se los hubieran llevado antes o Mena estuviese compinchado. 

*Foto de 2008*

Así estaba toda la zona en 2008, bastante abandonada, además la localización de estas estructuras queda elevada sobre la carretera, por lo que alguien en coche difícilmente vería los trabajos en los años 2000 de Mena si estuviese cavando y desenterrando en ese sitio. Parece que sólo se podía acceder por un pequeño camino.








*Foto 2012*

En el año 2012 la zona ya luce irreconocible a como era en el año 2009... ojo cuidado al movimiento de tierras que se hace...


----------



## Monsieur George (12 Feb 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> *Primera foto 2006- Segunda foto 2009*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShellShock (12 Feb 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> *Primera foto 2006- Segunda foto 2009*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy sospechoso, efectivamente.

Si comparas con lo que había en los años 50, cuando todavía existía el pueblo viejo de Mequinenza, no parece corresponderse con las estructuras que había allí, como sí pasa con las excavaciones de la iglesia, por ejemplo.

Comparador de Ortofotos PNOA del IGN

Esas marcas son muy regulares. Lo mismo estoy equivocado y sí son los cimientos de las casas que estaban allí, pero no lo parecen a primera vista.


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Feb 2021)

¿La Sagra?. 

Es precisamente el sitio entre Madrid y Toledo. A menos que hayan usado terrenos de Madrid Sur, que es la antesala a La Sagra. 

Aparte, ¿hay que ser un municipio o zona donde gobierne el PSOE?, por el partido y los suyos ofrecen ayuda con terrenos para tal fin. Habría que buscar zonas psoístas de ese área.


----------



## Loignorito (12 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Y recuerdo que Belloch fue alcalde de Zaragoza entre 2003 y 2015. No es que ese cargo fuera determinante en si pero este criminal y masonazo artífice de la banda asesina ya estaba plenamente asentado en Aragón en un cargo importante y en la cúpula del PSOE regional, junto a Marcelino Iglesias (presidente autonómico) y la alcaldesa de Mequinenza, por auqel entonces.
> 
> Yo diría que todo se urdió (lo de iniciar la rehabilitación ) desde el PSOE regional liderado por el infame Belloch. y que se creó ese pretexto de las obras para sacar de allí a los "inqulinos".
> 
> Me apuesto algo a que estuvieron allí donde digo y que ya no están.



Ponerse a sacar cadáveres da mucho el cante. Es más creíble que hayan realizado alguna obra encima sin remover demasiado el terreno, para eso teniendo de su lado al jefe de obras, que no a la peonada. Tengamos en cuenta que encontrar peones para hacer una cosa así, no es fácil y menos a la luz del día. Pero darles órdenes de no profundizar "pues no se requiere", ellos encantados de no tener que cavar. Y hacen un parquecillo encima o cualquier otra chorrada, y ya queda el lugar protegido, pues para realizar una obra en un terreno público... ya sabemos.

Lo que sería más que interesante, es revisar el catastro de Mequinenza para *comprobar que terrenos fueron adquiridos o expropiados por el ayuntamiento* y luego se realizó alguna obra encima.


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 Feb 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> *Primera foto 2006- Segunda foto 2009*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Joder... pues sí que parece una hilera de tumbas


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Feb 2021)

Tito Clint dijo:


> *Avances de la fosa de Mequinenza*



Leed los comentarios de los vídeos que subís del canal de Santiago porque hay datos curiosos. 

En el vídeo hay un comentario que dice que han hecho obras en el museo que hay antes de cruzar el Ebro. 

Otro dice que hay un cuartel de la GC justo al otro extremo de los hechos. Insinúan que a ver si el sargento implicado anduvo por allí. 

Que en Mequinenza hay una buena comunidad de alemanes, así como curiosidad, por si el dato resultará de interés. 

En el pueblo gobernó PSOE desde el 1979 hasta el 1995, de ahí luego IU hasta el 2003 y después hasta hoy, PSOE. 


Nombran este hilo de Burbuja en los comentarios. 

Comentan lo que nos olemos: que dirán que es una fosa de la batalla del Ebro. 


Que están intentando boicotear el canal porque uno está buscando datos cartográficos de Mequinenza y le da todo el rato error. 

Pueblo bien comunicado por carretera hacia Barcelona y Andorra.


Dato sobre una casa en la imagen:


----------



## Kolobok (12 Feb 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> Muy sospechoso, efectivamente.
> 
> Si comparas con lo que había en los años 50, cuando todavía existía el pueblo viejo de Mequinenza, no parece corresponderse con las estructuras que había allí, como sí pasa con las excavaciones de la iglesia, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Había pensado lo mismo que podían ser los restos de las antiguas casas que había en el pueblo.

Pero es que toda esa zona estaba hasta arriba de casas, deberían haber más vestigios de viviendas, no sólo esos pocos restos en fila...

En el año 2009 aún no habían empezado las obras, sólo aparecen los ''restos'' en fila que no habían en 2006 y se ven los caminos un poco más despejados. Con los caminos que había en la foto dudo que se hiciesen muchas excavaciones y obras durante el 2009, la zona se ve bastante desolada. Cuando empiezas una obra lo primero que haces es cargarte los antiguos edificios que hay allí para despejar el terreno y en 2009 seguía allí el edificio en ruinas....por lo que es muy curiosa esta misteriosa ''aparición'' desde mi punto de vista.


----------



## Effetá (12 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Compasión por alguien como este no se puede sentir. Yo solo espero que sí es cierto todo lo que de está diciendo de él, que sufra lo máximo posible. Él, y todos los que han participado de la trama. Leer los manuscritos del Ruiz y demás da grima, esa chulería con la que explica cómo se ha deshecho de los cuerpos de las chicas, a mi me parece la parte más dura, la peor, de toda la trama.
> 
> Puedo resultar una persona ilusa, pero tengo la fe en que nadie se pira de este mundo sin pagar el peaje que le toca.
> 
> Y luego ya por temas que he visto, he comprobado como muchas personas que han sido completas hijas de puta han pagado carísimo en la vejez por lo que han hecho. Ya daría para otro debate.



No, si lo digo porque parece que va a ir directo al infierno. Y eso no será temporal. Ese espantoso destino es lo que se advierte en su transformación física, no es vejez. Su maldad y la maldad a la que está destinado. Salvo que cambiara mucho. Por eso es digo que es un pobre diablo, por mucho poder que tenga y manipule y que decida sobre las vidas de sus víctimas.


----------



## Loignorito (12 Feb 2021)

A ver señores, enlace al catastro de Mequinenza, para hurgar lo necesario:
Oficinas del Catastro en Mequinenza - Horarios y teléfono de atención al público y 
Catastro Mequinenza


----------



## renko (12 Feb 2021)

Loignorito dijo:


> Ponerse a sacar cadáveres da mucho el cante. Es más creíble que hayan realizado alguna obra encima sin remover demasiado el terreno, para eso teniendo de su lado al jefe de obras, que no a la peonada. Tengamos en cuenta que encontrar peones para hacer una cosa así, no es fácil y menos a la luz del día. Pero darles órdenes de no profundizar "pues no se requiere", ellos encantados de no tener que cavar. Y hacen un parquecillo encima o cualquier otra chorrada, y ya queda el lugar protegido, pues para realizar una obra en un terreno público... ya sabemos.
> 
> Lo que sería más que interesante, es revisar el catastro de Mequinenza para *comprobar que terrenos fueron adquiridos o expropiados por el ayuntamiento* y luego se realizó alguna obra encima.



Aprovecho para resumir un poco:

El plan de ejecutar esa obra se tuvo que orquestar en la cúpula del PSOE en coordinación con la cúpula regional del PSOE aragonés, con el infame Belloch a la cabeza. La iniciativa oficial de la obra es del gobierno autonómico. Hay un cartel de esos típicos de las obras de iniciativa institucional (Gobierno de Aragón) que se ve desde la carretera en el street view en esas fechas.

Esa obra fue un pretexto, una cortina de humo para ocultar el verdadero propósito, que era sacar de allí a los _inquilinos_.... o de dejarlos por allí pero bajo metros de hormigón, o .... la verdad es que da igual lo que hicieron con ellos. El caso es que se hiciera lo que hubiera que hacer para que fuera imposible encontrar nada comprometedor por mucho que se rascase posteriormente, si es que se daba el caso.

Mena, al saber que sus papeles del zulo habían acabado en manos de Royuela, seguramente habló con Belloch directamente y enseguida. Belloch estaba por encima de Jimenez-Villarejo y de Mena en la trama..... y además en ese momento era alcalde de Zaragoza y seguramente estaría al frente de facto del PSOE aragonés.
En Madrid estarían informados (Zapatero era el lider entonces del PSOE y presidente del gobierno). El daría el visto bueno definitivo, como buen conocedor de todo también que era, pero diría que todo lo dirigió Belloch moviendo sus peones del PSOE aragonés (el presidente regional y la alcaldesa). Juntos supongo que se les ocurrió la brillante idea de recuperar ese casco histórico de gran valor cultural  La alcaldesa seguramente no sabía el verdadero propósito.... y seguro que se llevó una buena tajada para tenerla contenta.

Una vez iniciadas las obras es fácil que un grupo de policias implicados saque los cuerpos de allí. Solo necesitan tiempo y privacidad. Los operarios normales de la obra no tienen porqué enterarse nada. Como he dicho antes, solo es cuestión de que durante una semana, una vez bien avanzadas las obras en el entorno, se pare la actividad y se mande a los operarios a otra obra o cometido unos dias dejando aquello acordonado para que un equipo reducido y bien pagado de _cloaqueros _trabaje tranquilamente y sin despertar sospechas de los lugareños. Lo veo bastante fácil de hacer, vamos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Feb 2021)

Effetá dijo:


> No, si lo digo porque parece que va a ir directo al infierno. Y eso no será temporal. Ese espantoso destino es lo que se advierte en su transformación física, no es vejez. Su maldad y la maldad a la que está destinado. Salvo que cambiara mucho. Por eso es digo que es un pobre diablo, por mucho poder que tenga y manipule y que decida sobre las vidas de sus víctimas.




A saber cómo estará la mente de este tío en estos momentos. Y la de sus compinches. La vejez es muy mala, sabes que te queda poco y se agolpan los recuerdos...
Un tío que no ha tenido reparos ni en ordenar palizas hacia su propia hija.


----------



## Loignorito (12 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Aprovecho para resumir un poco:
> 
> El plan de ejecutar esa obra se tuvo que orquestar en la cúpula del PSOE en coordinación con la cúpula regional del PSOE aragonés, con el infame Belloch a la cabeza. La iniciativa oficial de la obra es del gobierno autonómico. Hay un cartel de esos típicos de las obras de iniciativa institucional (Gobierno de Aragón) que se ve desde la carretera en el street view en esas fechas.
> 
> ...



Mover un centenar de cadáveres no es cosa fácil. Una cosa es ir en diferentes días a enterrar a alguien. Otra excavar un centenar de tumbas SIN DEJARSE NADA y luego enterrarlos o hacer lo que sea con ellos. Si ya vimos en el Caso Alcacer como la cagaron con los cuerpos de solo tres niñas, que se dejaron huesos en la ubicación inicial y se trajeron partes de otras víctimas, imagina con un centenar.

Mira, pese a la preocupación que has mostrado en los últimos mensajes. Esto que he hecho yo de localizar el catastro de Mequinenza, cosa harto fácil, y más los Royuela, con los huevos pelaos de vérselas con asuntos legales, tanto por negocios como por juicios, y teniendo asesoramiento legal ¿de verdad crees que conociendo, que lo conocen, el verdadero nombre del sargento Sanchez, no habrán localizado ya exactamente qué propiedad alquiló o compró en su momento y habrán tenido vigilancia, tal como dicen, desde el minuto uno?

Si no han dicho con claridad que conocen la ubicación, es por otras razones, en parte legales, pero ten por seguro que la conocen.


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Feb 2021)

El apellido Belloch tiene pinta de ser judío, así como anécdota. He leído sobre apellidos de este origen y terminados en -och aparecen como apellidos judaicos. Otro que quizás os suene es Benarroch, en España hay una peletera/diseñadora famosa llamada Elena Benarroch y ella es judía nacida en Marruecos, muy vinculada al PSOE así como otra anécdota. Ni de coña estoy relacionando a esta mujer en esta trama, entiéndase, solo hago relación de apellidos judíos terminados en -och y pongo el de esta mujer como ejemplo nada más. 

Y ahí regreso a Belloch. He leído que Zaragoza tiene una importante vinculación con la masonería, por allí hay como una logia rosacruz. Este tío, el "superministro", fue alcalde de la localidad y mandamás de la región. Se casó con Mari Cruz Soriano y por lo menos ella iba en segundas nupcias, con una hija crecidita ya el día de la boda, si no recuerdo mal en Zaragoza, él no se si iba en segundas nupcias, ya estaban los dos como cerca de los 50 por lo menos. 

El tío este siempre me dio mal rollo. Siempre me he preguntado la relación masonería con judaísmo, cada vez que leo el apliido Belloch se me vienen a la cabeza los judíos; en esta trama la masonería es importante, según los Royuela, Mena hizo a 71 jueces entrar en la misma. 

Mequinenza es toponimia árabe, algo así como "miqresa" era en origen. No sé si escogen sitios con simbolismo, igual eso ya es irse por las ramas. Lo que sí creo es que escogen sitios para sus fosas en los que parece que gobierna el PSOE con algún pez gordo del lugar al tanto. Mequinenza lo cogieron supongo que porque Belloch también es uno de los que presuntamente, según los Royuela, hizo sus encargos y fueron unos pocos. En su estreno, Aragón, les daría facilidades. A ver a santo de que Roldán se compra una finca allí. 
¿Del por qué se escoge el lugar se sabe algo?, Bueno, no deja de ser una zona donde en la guerra civil hubo un hecho como la batalla del Ebro y fosas habrán a punta pala. Así tienen la excusa de decir que en caso de encontrar algo, eran fosas de la guerra y a tomar por culo. Aparte, en la zona está el conocido como Mar de Aragón, que tiene siluros y éstos se comen lo que haga falta, son basureros de pantanos, arrojan cadáveres al agua y no queda ni uno, pero leo que son ¿400 cadáveres?, Otras veces he leído 100 solo vinculados a las fosas de Mequinenza. Al agua no irían todos, supongo. 

En algún comentario de los vídeos de YouTube, del último subido hoy, alguien dice algo sobre esto de lanzarlos al agua en mares y sitios así, que en algún momento lo han hecho (una de las chicas de la clínica abortista es tirada a un medio acuático donde "no creo que salga a flote" dice el tal Ruiz o el Sánchez), pero otro comentarista del vídeo dice que hay un intento donde Ruiz dice que no se lanzan al mar por si los oilllab los pescadores. Si no los lanzan al mar por esto, aunque se presume que en algún momento lo hayan hecho, los cuerpos están en fosas comunes que tengan que estar en cementerios o antiguos sitios de guerra, y quien sabe si con el tiempo y ya hechos huesos y cenizas no los terminan de rematar sacándolos y esparciéndolos por ahí. 
No creo que sea cuestión de cavar y dejarlos para siempre en un sitio fijo sin volverlos a tocar.


----------



## Effetá (12 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> A saber cómo estará la mente de este tío en estos momentos. Y la de sus compinches. La vejez es muy mala, sabes que te queda poco y se agolpan los recuerdos...
> Un tío que no ha tenido reparos ni en ordenar palizas hacia su propia hija.



El gusanillo de la conciencia será un nido de larvas pululantes en su caso. Será horrible vivir con eso. Es mejor ser víctima que verdugo. Bueno, con perdón de los verdugos. Un monstruo. Con perdón de los monstruos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Feb 2021)

Effetá dijo:


> El gusanillo de la conciencia será un nido de larvas pululantes en su caso. Será horrible vivir con eso. Es mejor ser víctima que verdugo. Bueno, con perdón de los verdugos. Un monstruo. Con perdón de los monstruos.




No viene al caso o sí, pero conozco el caso de un tío de mi pueblo que mató a una persona por dinero y por envidia; la investigación tardó un año y medio en dar con él como autor, y cuando le trincaron y nos enteramos de cuando había cometido el crimen hasta que lo trincan, pudimos constatar todos los paisanos que en el período de tiempo que pasó entre cuando comete el crimen hasta la detención y entrada en prisión, se le había empezado a ir la olla considerablemente y estaba muerto de miedo pero a nivel importante, claro que los demás no sabíamos qué le estaba pasando y era por eso, por darle muchas vueltas a la cabeza de lo que ha Ia hecho. El crimen lo cometió siendo anciano por cierto, las idas de olla que tenía pensábamos que era por la edad y es que era que estaba acojonado. 

Yo pienso, que para que no te afecte algo así, de no sentir nada por haber cometido una burrada de matar, ya no digamos hasta a miles de personas (el caso este Royuela dice que son más de 1000), se debe ser un psicópata inimaginable, un monstruo de marca mayor. A lo mejor es que soy muy inocente, pero creo que algo así termina por afectar de algún modo, especialmente cuando eres viejo.


----------



## Effetá (13 Feb 2021)

Tienes toda la razón, Lux Mundi. Debe de ser así.


----------



## Uritorco (13 Feb 2021)

En jewtube teneis algunos videos bastante instructivos sobre el pueblecito y sus alrededores. Si supiesen sus vecinos el "secreto" que alberga oculto su "pequeño paraiso"...


----------



## Peritta (13 Feb 2021)

Ese pueblo tiene la mitad del término municipal ocupado por el embalse, luego de medio millón de euros al año que pagarán los de la presa no bajan.

Seguro.

Tan es así que tienen 5 días de fiesta mayor
Cerca de 80 actividades para celebrar las Fiestas de “La Santa” 2019 de Mequinensa

Total que se pueden permitir el gasto de hacer un museo y la reforma del castillo y el desescombro del pueblo viejo sin tener por qué echar mano de los fondos Miner de la UE que dice @Monsieur George.




Los Calabreses



La primera parte de la Operación Noruega.


A éstos les entierran en fosas comunes municipales de Barcelona y éso hace que me extrañe a mí la necesidad imperiosa de fosas clandestinas, cuando podían deshacerse de ellos entregándo los restos a la caridad municipal que es quien los entierra.



Bueno, y aquí un texto en el que cualquier parecido con la realidad va a ser pura coincidencia.
Sí, ya sé que lo he publicado aquí más atrás y que me dispensen quienes lo hayan leído ya, pero es que en Espain se lee mu poco caramba.



Spoiler



La policía Benetérita coreana es una policía militar con mucho predicamento en el País de la Placidez Mañanera o algo así.
Verás que pescozón por no haberme documentao me da don Cosme, nuestro corrector ortográfico, que no es automático sino que tiene gafas, bigote, mu mala leche

y una mano mu larga.

Sin embargo el sargento Kim estaba exento de tronchas y apatrullajes a deshoras y en el momento más inopinado, porque estaba adscrito a la Policía Judicial y por tanto exento y rebajado de cualquier servicio u ordenanza militar.
Ni de reservista o refuerzo.

De modo que solo se ponía el uniforme para impresionar.

Y también estaba exento de cualquier clase de compañero, ya que los de la Benetérita coreana van siempre por parejas, que es un deje del cuerpo.
Pero nadie en aquella comandancia, ni en tres o cuatro comandancias alrededor, podía presumir de haber sido compañero del sargento Kim ni siquiera un ratillo.
Las malas lenguas (radio macuto en la jerga militar) le presumían un pasado en Asuntos Internos, o de infiltrao de los de Aduanas, pero ahora solo rendía cuentas en la fiscalía y tenía paso franco en el despacho del Fiscal General de Pussan -que es la 2ª ciudad de Corea- incluso cuando el fiscal no estaba.

Saludó a la Moneypenny de la puerta y a la Ofelia del siguiente despacho que, como de costumbre, le hizo ojitos.
El despacho del Fiscal general estaba guardado por dos Cancerveras de las que echan los pulgares por delante cuando se ponen en jarras y dejan firmes a una compañía de bomberos de un bocinazo. Pero al sargento Kim le sonreían, le hacían ojitos y hasta usaban su tierno aegyo para darle conversación y retenerle un momentillo.

-No puedes pasar.
-¿Está reunido?.
-El que está reunido eres tú conmigo. A ver si me invitas a un café, aunque sea de máquina.
-Se pondrá celosa Moneypenny.
-Bueno, pasa. Ha dicho que no le esperes mucho si tienes que hacer.
-Le dejaré una nota de dónde voy a estar. Pero prepara café, que me tomo uno con vosotras.

El sargento Kim entró en el despacho y cerró la puerta tras de sí.

Fue hacia la mesa, usó su llave del primer cajón de la izquierda y en el doble fondo encontró una nota de puño y letra del fiscal que le decía:

Los de la Yakuza de Fukuoka en Japón piden nuestra colaboración. Son gente seria y formal y pagan bien. Hay un pico para ti.

El sargento Kim guardó la nota en su elegante chaqueta de lentejuelas a lo Elvis y salió a tomar un breve pero ameno café con las secretarias.



Al Sargento Kim no le gustaban los japoneses y mucho menos los de la Yakuza de Fukuoka, que se llevaban a las pibas de calle sin hacer el más mínimo esfuerzo.
Qué cabrones.

Sin embargo su interlocutor era esta vez un hombre entrado en años y no un jovenzuelo desafiante de mirada dura.

-No, nosotros lo hacemos. Tengo que responder de que el trabajo se hace bien y he de asegurarme. Solo quiero un equipo de limpieza y cobertura por si hay algún imprevisto. La vigilancia, el seguimiento y todo lo demás lo hace mi gente. Lo único que necesitamos es algo de cobertura y que sin llamar la atención os deshagáis de... del...
-Inquilino. -Terminó el sargento Kim con un antiguo ideograma kanji la frase que aquél señor japones tan elegante y tan bien educado, y que hablaba un coreano fluido con un ligero acento de Fukuoka, no acababa de rematar.
-Gracias. Se entiende que les pondríamos sobre aviso sobre el lugar, la fecha y la hora del suceso para que su equipo tenga tiempo para maniobrar y posicionarse.


Ea. Buenas noches.
Que duerman bien

si pueden.


_______
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Feb 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> *Primera foto 2006- Segunda foto 2009*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El círculo amarillo que has dibujado coincide con esos rectángulos en el suelo, que parecieran ser las fosas. Pero es que hay varias coincidencias...

1º- Esos rectángulos están cerca de la casa que alquilaron. A 30 pasos caminando.

2º- Una fosa no se hace de la noche a la mañana sin maquinaria. Si se hace a pico y pala, es un trabajo duro. Un trabajo de varios días. Por lo que la casa serviría para la logística del trabajo.

3º El lugar de ese rectángulo está en el piedemonte del cerro. Terreno en pendiente, escabroso y con maleza. De difícil acceso. No como ahora, que todo está aplanado.

4º La titularidad de esos suelos no es de ningún particular. La casa probablemente sí, pero la de esos suelos no.

Conclusión: Va a resultar imposible encontrar esos huesos. ¡¡A saber lo que hicieron con ellos!! Con una simple estructura de hormigón por encima con la excusa de allanar el terreno bastaría.

Si se quisiera seguir investigando, las únicas posibilidades que veo serían las de* buscar la licitación de esas obras en el Boletín Oficial de Aragón de esa época*. Aunque como ha dicho Renko, esa obra se hizo bajo la discrecionalidad del Gobierno autonómico. Al pueblo de Mequinenza le beneficiaban las obras por adecentar una posible zona "turística" y "cultural" . El dinero corría, dando trabajo a las excavadoras del pueblo o de los alrededores, y la coima y mordida para los concejales de turno.* La obra es un esperpento. Lo que evidencia de que todo lo que se cuenta en esos papeles es cierto. 

IMPORTANTE.

PD: Otra vía de investigación para corroborar la veracidad de los papeles de los Royuela es contactar con el propietario de la casa que alquilaron. Seguro que todavía vive. O él o su familia. *


----------



## Debunker (13 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> IMPORTANTE.
> 
> PD: Otra vía de investigación para corroborar la veracidad de los papeles de los Royuela es contactar con el propietario de la casa que alquilaron. Seguro que todavía vive. O él o su familia.



En efecto sería un dato extraordinario si se pudiera comprobar que, en efecto la casa se alquiló en el año y mes que dicen los Royuelas y al nombre que dicen los documentos de los Royuelas, tendríamos con ello la veracidad de los documentos y una zona muy acotada de los enterramientos aunque no estuvieran los cadáveres se encontrarían restos , los cadáveres siempre hablan


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> En efecto sería un dato extraordinario si se pudiera comprobar que, en efecto la casa se alquiló en el año y mes que dicen los Royuelas y al nombre que dicen los documentos de los Royuelas, tendríamos con ello la veracidad de los documentos y una zona muy acotada de los enterramientos aunque no estuvieran los cadáveres se encontrarían restos , los cadáveres siempre hablan



No creo que haya ningún resto fósil localizable, créeme.

Y sobre otras localizaciones de fosas, pues por Aragón, Soria, Guadalajara o Cuenca, hay lugares perfectos para hacer desaparecer cuerpos. 

Creo que deberían centrarse en localizar al dueño de esa casa. Harina de otro costal es que quiera hablar. Supongo que lo mejor es hacerlo de manera discreta y en privado.


----------



## Tito Clint (13 Feb 2021)

Los Royuela llevan meses investigando el presunto enterramiento de los "inquilinos", no seamos tan ilusos de pensar que ahora de repente hacen un video para comenzar la búsqueda.

Esto es como una partida de ajedrez, y están haciendo un movimiento muy importante. Lo que necesitan es repecusión, contra más repercusión más facilidades tendrán para dar el mate.


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

Tito Clint dijo:


> Los Royuela llevan meses investigando el presunto enterramiento de los "inquilinos", no seamos tan ilusos de pensar que ahora de repente hacen un video para comenzar la búsqueda.
> 
> Esto es como una partida de ajedrez, y están haciendo un movimiento muy importante. Lo que necesitan es repecusión, contra más repercusión más facilidades tendrán para dar el mate.



Pues se acaban de enterar ahora de que hubo ese movimiento de tierras en el enclave minero de Mequinenza poco después de los enterramientos. Y se han enterado por este hilo, por cierto. Ayer
Los Royuela han llegado tarde y mal. Cuando ellos iban, Mena ha ido y vuelto 20 veces. Desgraciadamente.


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

Fijaros. Royuela podía haber pillado en bragas a Mena con las fosas si hubiera sido más listo y


Monsieur George dijo:


> No creo que haya ningún resto fósil localizable, créeme.
> 
> Y sobre otras localizaciones de fosas, pues por Aragón, Soria, Guadalajara o Cuenca, hay lugares perfectos para hacer desaparecer cuerpos.
> 
> Creo que deberían centrarse en localizar al dueño de esa casa. Harina de otro costal es que quiera hablar. Supongo que lo mejor es hacerlo de manera discreta y en privado.



A mi me da que alguien ya se ha encargado de contactar con ese hombre. Y hace años. En todo caso hay que intentarlo, que no se pierde nada.
A lo mejor es el tipico viejo que guarda todos los papeles y conserva aun el contrato (a nombre de "Manuel Sánchez") aunque sea de hace 16 años. Pero ya digo, seguro que le han localizado antes ellos porque saben que es un cabo suelto. Sin duda deben recordar que ese nombre ficticio sale en las notas.


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

A ver, el menor de los problemas para ellos es encontrar un nuevo sitio donde hacer desaparecer los cuerpos, joder. Es que le dais vueltas a cosas que .....

Olvidaros de los cuerpos. Es imposible ya localizarlos. Los de Mequinenza y los de las otras dos fosas.


----------



## Debunker (13 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> No creo que haya ningún resto fósil localizable, créeme.
> 
> Y sobre otras localizaciones de fosas, pues por Aragón, Soria, Guadalajara o Cuenca, hay lugares perfectos para hacer desaparecer cuerpos.
> 
> Creo que deberían centrarse en localizar al dueño de esa casa. Harina de otro costal es que quiera hablar. Supongo que lo mejor es hacerlo de manera discreta y en privado.




No se que decirte sobre eso, cuando era pequeña se hizo un traslado de cementerio en el pueblo de mi madre, colaboró todo el pueblo, cada familiar de un muerto sacaba a su muerto o muertos, lo etiquetaban y eran trasladados al nuevo cementerio, el cementerio antiguo era el único conocido en toda la historia del pueblo, un pueblo que comienza su historia antes incluso de llegar los romanos a la península, un par de años después el terreno del antiguo cementerio se excavó para una reconversión del terreno en un proyecto municipal, pues ni te digo lo que salió a la luz , numerosos huesos y cráneos a sacos y hasta el cadáver momificado de una mujer que consiguieron saber que murió a mediados de 1.800 y a que familia correspondía. 
Pero supongo que mejor anécdota es el caso de Alcaser de todos conocidos y como Alcaser hay miles de caso en la historia de la criminología. 

En cualquier caso , mejor y posiblemente suficiente es localizar al arrendatario de la casa y terreno, ahora imagina que ese arrendatario es de IU que gobernaba el municipio desde 2.003 o del PSOE , pues callará como un muerto, habría que hacer correr la voz de que el arrendatario de esos terrenos sino habla , es cómplice de esos crímenes porque en realidad es así, y ya puestos publicar los nombres de los-as asesinados-as y si es posible con foto o una escueta biografía, como edad, si es padre-madre, etc. para mover consciencias , después de todo publicar eso no hace daño sino al contrario una vez se ha publicado lo peor , esto es la ubicación de una fosa en el pueblo de cerca de 100 cadáveres. 

PD, he leído de algún forero que la supuesta casa que se alquiló no tenía terreno, conozco ese tipo de zonas , vivo en una de ellas calcada, todas las casas que se construyeron en esas zonas tenían terrenos anexos más o menos grandes, la gran mayoría de esas viviendas en esos enclaves, fueron construidas en el siglo XVIII y tuvieron un auge después de la guerra con Cuba por la enorme crisis económica y porque eran enclaves baratos o incluso sin propietarios, las fincas se matriculaban a favor de quién las hubiera ocupado durante 20 años, esos terrenos se dedicaban en mayoría al esparto y pequeñas plantaciones de consumo propio, como comprenderéis no se construye una casa en medio de la nada sin recursos para buscarte la vida, antiguamente pocos o nadie tenían medios propios de transporte.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (13 Feb 2021)

No deberían poner tantas esperanzas en huesos que no han encontrado todavía y pueden haber sido retirados, como se ve en el caso de Mequinenza, con tanta obra y movimiento de tierras realizado en fechas clave sin entenderse muy bien el objetivo.

Creo que debería insistirse más en la vía de si las notas tienen las huellas dactilares de Mena.


----------



## Debunker (13 Feb 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> No deberían poner tantas esperanzas en huesos que no han encontrado todavía y pueden haber sido retirados, como se ve en el caso de Mequinenza, con tanta obra y movimiento de tierras realizado en fechas clave sin entenderse muy bien el objetivo.
> 
> Creo que debería insistirse más en la vía de si las notas tienen las huellas dactilares de Mena.



Yo sigo en lo mío, no son necesarias ni ADN ni huellas dactilares, un escrito de puño y letra tiene más veracidad porque no se puede implantar ni ADN ni huellas dactilares que son exteriores y se pueden volcar sobre la nota, es decir es más fácil falsificar pruebas de ADN y huellas que falsificar una escritura, de hecho las falsificaciones escritas de puño y letra se reducen a firmas o simples notas con métodos muy elaborados y practicando el falsificador por horas interminables, de Mena hay unas 10.000 o más notas escritas, solo una de esas notas analizadas por calígrafos pueden detectar su autor. De hecho la escritura a mano en una simple nota de 4 líneas sobre tu última voluntad, anula el testamento que hayas hecho ante notario. 

" Nuestra *escritura* manuscrita está compuesta por dos elementos: uno *consciente*, que se proyecta sobre el papel imitando el modelo caligráfico aprehendido, y otro *inconsciente* que, en lucha con el anterior y estrechamente vinculado a la emotividad, temperamento y demás condiciones propias de la personalidad del escribiente, va modificando, personalizando, dotando de movimiento y ritmo propio al modelo caligráfico. Es precisamente este elemento inconsciente de la escritura manuscrita el que delata al falsificador de letras, por muy experto que pueda llegar a ser. La razón es simple: *imitar la escritura de otro es pretender ser otro*; y un perito calígrafo experto siempre va a detectar la mano auténtica que escribe. "

En busca del falsificador de letras | Grafología Sandra Cerro

Sobre "los huesos" me he dado una vuelta por los medios forenses y me faltan datos, como el clima, la humedad de la zona, si el terreno es ácido etc. pero en general sabiendo que la zona no es el Artico o el desierto del Sáhara, y si levantaron esos cadáveres a los dos años del enterramiento , sobre mediados de 2.008, el pastel con el que tuvieron que lidiar los desenterradores , no era de huesos sino cadáveres macabros , espeluznantes y aterradores, eso no lo hace cualquiera y si lo hace será porque es muy bien pagado, encima el Mena quedaría expuesto a chantajes sea quien fuera los que hicieran de desenterradores, y por supuesto la exposición en el traslado de esos cadáveres aunque imagino que se haría en furgonetas de la GC que nadie va a inspeccionar ni parar en carretera, y luego volverlos a enterrar en nuevo enclave teniendo en cuenta que no son huesos sino cadáveres, por tanto me reafirmo en que los cadáveres siguen en ese pueblo pero bajo hormigón.


----------



## Peritta (13 Feb 2021)

Pues a despecho de lo que diga (n veces) el Renko, yo sí creo que están allí. Lo que no sé es dónde o debajo de qué. Mucho trabajo es desenterrar, tapar el hoyo, trasladar y volver a cavar para enterrar y volver a tapar. Insisto, cien cuerpos, como las maletas de la Delcy Rodriguez, no caben en una furgonetilla

blanca.

Hay que traerse un camión... y puede que haya que hacer dos viajes. Además el soborno dado al operario de la excavadora, al del camión y al del otro enterramiento habría de ser muy goloso si empiezan a aparecer cadáveres y cadáveres.
Mucho trabajo me parece a mí monamí. No, no es creíble. Y si solo han pasado dos años entre el entierro y la profanación no todos los cadáveres iban a estar en los huesos.

Pero antes de mirar el mapa yo sonsacaría a los vecinos. El alcalde no tiene por qué estar en el ajo y no todos los vecinos tienen por qué llevarse bien con él.
Hay por allí un club de piragüísmo o algo, y éso ayudaría a pasar desapercibido y a tomar confianza con los aborígenes.

Y la insistencia de don Renko en que abandonemos esta pista, más que sospechosa, resulta ya cargante. 

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

En el canal de Youtube de ACODAP han resubido el video de Santi Royuela (de ayer) donde explica que denunciarán la existencia de esos cuerpos enterrados en la fosa de Mequinenza (a pesar de haber leido lo que se explica en este hilo). Si ACODAP lo resube (esta misma mañana) *es porque confirman y se reafirman en su intención de denunciar. *

La están cagando. Hay que hacerles ver y entender que ya no hay cuerpos allí. Que denunciar eso es muy peligroso para ellos porque se puede volver en su contra al no existir cadáveres ya allí.
Se podrían encontrar con la sorpresa de que el juez "al que le toque" el caso, siga adelante con todo y acabe ordenando excavar la zona..... *y que al no encontrar nada se de jaque mate definitivo a todo el Expediente Royuela en términos judiciales*. Y es así porque el fiasco en ese episodio concreto arrastrará al resto de info que contiene el ER, dejándolo todo él por falso, inventado.... etc...

El ER, ACODAP y la familia Royuela, quedarían ya definitivamente "retratados" para la justicia, no se si me explico. Sería el Game Over definitivo y con los "malos" yéndose definitivamente de rositas.

*Los Royuela y ACODAP deben saber el peligro en el que se están metiendo si pretenden seguir adelante con esa denuncia. Tienen que ser conscientes de que ya no hay cuerpos en Mequinenza ni en ninguna de las otras dos fosas.*


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Pues a despecho de lo que diga (n veces) el Renko, yo sí creo que están allí. Lo que no sé es dónde o debajo de qué. Mucho trabajo es desenterrar, tapar el hoyo, trasladar y volver a cavar para enterrar y volver a tapar. Insisto, cien cuerpos, como las maletas de la Delcy Rodriguez, no caben en una furgonetilla
> 
> blanca.
> 
> ...



Me reafirmo en lo que te dije el otro dia: *eres gilipollas 

Todo esto lo estoy diciendo para protegerlos (lo de que no denuncien)

Por cierto, no se si es que la gente se ha olvidado de quien abrió este hilo y quien se curró toda la recopilación de datos del Expediente que hay en la primera página bajo los spoilers. Nadie más concienciado que yo con este asunto y con más ganas de que se haga justicia y se sepa la verdad.

Peritta, no pretendas desacreditarme, no lo vas a conseguir.*


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

Por cierto, por si hay alguna duda sobre mi y mis intenciones, aqui en este mismo hilo hay foreros que me conocen de sobra y seguro que pondrían la mano en el fuego por mi, mis intenciones y mis motivaciones. No soy perfecto pero mi honestidad y compromiso con este asunto es inquebrantable


----------



## Peritta (13 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Me reafirmo en lo que te dije el otro dia: *eres gilipollas
> 
> Todo esto lo estoy diciendo para protegerlos*



Si, si no te falta razón. Si aunque las mujeres nos digan que todos los hombres somos iguales, la verdad es que están equivocadas, lo que somos todos los hombres es gilipollas. Luego has acertado con el calificativo, pero si ésos son todos tus argumentos tienes un pie en el ignore

chavalín.



renko dijo:


> Por cierto, por si hay alguna duda sobre mi y mis intenciones, aqui en este mismo hilo hay foreros que me conocen de sobra y seguro que pondrían la mano en el fuego por mi, mis intenciones y mis motivaciones. No soy perfecto pero mi honestidad y compromiso con este asunto es inquebrantable



Excusatio non petita... pues éso mismo.

Haga el favor de no tergiversar el número de visitas por posta y lo que tenga que decir métalo sólo en una (pero tendrá que pensar lo que va a decir) que parece que está usté paginando (floodeando en la jerga de este foro) para que no se lean las postas de los demás.

Sí, si ya sé yo que quiere usté protegerles. Pero no se ponga histérico (por cierto ¿es usté mujer?) que nadie ha empezado a hablar de ponerse a cavar.
Más miedo me da que un togasucia agarre este asunto y le eche el secreto de sumario paencima.

No sé qué tiene contra mí. ¿es usté de la pandillita neonazi que está intentando darme muerte civil como al Pío Moa? ¿o es usté un rojeras disfrazao?.

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Feb 2021)

Conozco a Renko desde hace varios años en este foro, y se dirá lo que se quiera de él, pero es alguien honesto y sincero. Podrá equivocarse, desde luego. De lo que no me cabe duda para el que lo lea es que no es ningún desinformador, agente del CNI, etc...

Personalmente creo que tiene razón. *Ha sido el primero en ubicar el lugar de la supuesta fosa en base a las descripciones manuscritas de ese Expediente Royuela*. La lógica era aplastante. El alquiler del chalé en el viejo pueblo minero. No hay duda.

Después se ha comprobado que *el paisaje de hoy no tiene nada que ver con el paisaje de 2006*. Se ha intervenido el suelo y el terreno con obras. Si se desconfía de Renko, lo menos que podría hacerse es investigar *la fecha en la que fueron proyectadas esas obras*. Creo que no sería tan difícil. Si esas obras fueron aprobadas y licitadas en 2008 en tiempo express, *Game Over*.

Ya de por sí es bastante chusco que se gaste una pila de dinero para recuperar el trazado de cuatro calles de un cutre pueblo que sirvió de alojamiento en la tercera década del siglo XX a los obreros de esa mina de carbón. *Eso no tiene ni valor artístico, ni monumental, ni cultural, ni nada... *Algunos te dirán que fue porque en aquella época sobraba el dinero y había corrupción con el tema de las obras... Mentira. Ya se sabe la causa de dicha obra.

*En todo caso habría que investigar la causa de por qué se intentó revivir arqueológicamente al viejo pueblo...* *Pueblo del que no queda ni una puta casa. *Y que en caso de conservarse alguna, pues serían viviendas pobres de adobe de 2 plantas... *Se conserva el dibujo de un trazado de calles como si aquello fuera la antigua ciudad de Cartago en Túnez...* "¡P'a flipar!"


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

Gracias Monsieur George


----------



## Energia libre (13 Feb 2021)

A ver Señores, en esta pelicula estamos todos juntos y todos somos necesarios.
Estoy seguro que renko esta avisando de algo que cree peligroso para el esclarecimiento del expediente y ciertamente puede tener razón; tb es cierto que fue la persona que abrió el hilo (tras el video de El Arconte) aunque no fue el primero en hacerlo, otra cosa es que el resumen que hizo del expediente fue bastante bueno y algunos procuramos que solo hubiese uno para centrar el asunto, por otro lado y por los motivos que fueran ha estado desaparecido en bastantes momentos y entonces Peritta (pese a su forma algo "lirica" de escribir) ha sido un poco el mantenedor del hilo junto con otros que todos podeis comprobar en paginas anteriores.
A los 2 os pido que sigais haciendo la labor que llevais realizando desde hace meses, sois 2 personas inteligentes y honradas y no me cabe la menor duda que deseais que esto se aclare por el bien de España y de todos los españoles. Se puede discrepar sobre la táctica ( y esto hay que respetarlo y si no se está de acuerdo rebatirlo) pero no sobre el fin ultimo de lo que pretendemos y es que esto se aclare y paguen los responsables.
No soy arbitro o juez de nada pero por el bien del hilo ruego os disculpeis a vuestra manera y pasemos página, nuestro enemigo es otro y por una vez lo tenemos localizado y diría que contra las cuerdas.


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


>



Solo hay que comparar las dos fotos últimas. En la primera hay abandono y la naturaleza campando a sus anchas con matorrales diversos. En la segunda se ven los agujeros ocasionados por las excavadoras en el suelo.

Y el paisaje que se ve hoy es el de abandono,* porque esa zona no tiene ni el más puto interés cultural ni turístico. *Eso sí..., el desarrollo de cierto ajardinamiento con árboles ornamentales al lado de la carretera como los ciruelos rojos...


----------



## Peritta (13 Feb 2021)

Ese pueblo debe recibir 600.000 euros (dato de 2004 de un pueblo similar en Salamanca) de renta que pagarán los de la presa al ayuntamiento por ocuparle con agua la mitad o más del término municipal.
Luego por dinero y pijotadas (tendrán que justificar en qué se lo gastan) no va a ser.

Solían ser los ayuntamientos más endeudados porque como reciben ese maná todos los años, los bancos y las cajas de ahorros les prestaban sin ningún miramiento.

De abandono a la naturaleza nada Moinseur: escombros. Se supone que derruirían el pueblo viejo para que no se apalancaran yonkis ni gente de mal vivir.

Han señalado ahí unos cuadrados de 2006 y fue el capitán Capitán Trueno (no cambie usté de avatar), que vete tú a buscar entre tanto floodeo el nombre del usuario, y no el Renko quien primero publicó la foto señalando ese lugar.
Lugar que yo aún no he puesto en duda. De éso también hay mucho que discutir. A mi me parecen gallineros, cuadras, para el burro o la vaca lechera o porquerizas para el cebón de la casa o cuartos de aperos.

Luego que el Renko no saque los pies del tiesto ni pida que revelen dónde están las otras dos fosas, que nadie se va a poner a cavar así como así.
Ni siquiera sabemos si ésa fue la casa alquilada.

También dicen las notas que amplíen el perímetro, luego lo mismo no es una fosa sino dos, una más chica y otra más grande, las que hay en Mequinenza.

También me pregunto si los muertos iban envueltos en sudarios de alguna morgue o instituto anatómico forense, o iban a cachos en bolsas de basura como otros (el Cachuli marbellí o el niño grande de los Pujol) se llevaban el dinero.

A los de los calabreses (que parece que no los matan ellos) se los endilgan al ayuntamiento de Barcelona.



Y vuelvo a decir que lo malo que tiene el fuego amigo es que te hace desertar.

PD.- En el vídeo ése de los calabreses que publiqué en la anterior posta dice don Santiago que tiene el barunto de que la N'draguentá se está infiltrando en la masonería. 

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Lux Mundi (13 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> En el canal de Youtube de ACODAP han resubido el video de Santi Royuela (de ayer) donde explica que denunciarán la existencia de esos cuerpos enterrados en la fosa de Mequinenza (a pesar de haber leido lo que se explica en este hilo). Si ACODAP lo resube (esta misma mañana) *es porque confirman y se reafirman en su intención de denunciar. *
> 
> La están cagando. Hay que hacerles ver y entender que ya no hay cuerpos allí. Que denunciar eso es muy peligroso para ellos porque se puede volver en su contra al no existir cadáveres ya allí.
> Se podrían encontrar con la sorpresa de que el juez "al que le toque" el caso, siga adelante con todo y acabe ordenando excavar la zona..... *y que al no encontrar nada se de jaque mate definitivo a todo el Expediente Royuela en términos judiciales*. Y es así porque el fiasco en ese episodio concreto arrastrará al resto de info que contiene el ER, dejándolo todo él por falso, inventado.... etc...
> ...




Una duda, si los internautas que siguen el caso ya han dado más o menos con datos sobre las fosas y Mequinenza, y son eso, meros espectadores/lectores, ¿qué no sabrán ya los Royuela que tienen info privilegiada aparte del culo pelado en asuntos legales?. 
¿No crees que ellos irán muy por delante de lo que publican siempre?. Creo que se guardan ases en la manga y hacen bien, ese mismo peligro que comentas sobre la denuncia sobre este tema, imagino que ya se lo habrán planteado ellos muchas veces. Sabrán de sobra que si ponen denuncia y se investiga y no hay cuerpos es su final. Creo que se están tirando un farol, no van a decir "en Mequinenza hay cuerpos" para que se pongan a desenterrar ahora los chicos de Marlaska o similares y les jodan el caso. 
Los cuerpos creo que estuvieron allí y ya no están, y como eso termina siendo un gran saco de huesos y cenizas, los habrán ido esparciendo por ahí en diversos lugares o trasladado con el tiempo. Me creo una itinerancia en este tipo de tema, precisamente para que no se les pille con algo como esto.


----------



## Debunker (13 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Por cierto, por si hay alguna duda sobre mi y mis intenciones, aqui en este mismo hilo hay foreros que me conocen de sobra y seguro que pondrían la mano en el fuego por mi, mis intenciones y mis motivaciones. No soy perfecto pero mi honestidad y compromiso con este asunto es inquebrantable



No creo que tengas malas intenciones, todo lo contrario, de hecho fuiste tu el que abrió este hilo y lo mantuviste con importantes aportaciones, otros lo intentaron y no tuvieron éxito, este hilo se ha mantenido y eso es mérito tuyo, pero tienes que tener en cuenta las opiniones de otros foreros, eres demasiado radical en lo que opinas, estoy de acuerdo en que si no se consigue descubrir ni un cadáver aunque sea de muestra, todo el expediente está en riesgo, pero también hay poderosas razones para pensar que los cadáveres siguen allí y si ¿ dejamos de buscar y dejamos a los muertos allí tan ricamente? 

Este enlace es de google earth , no se si funcionará, es la primera vez que lo utilizo, sino funciona ir a a ggogle earth, es el área donde según vosotros se ubicaba la casa alquilada que ha desaparecido, pero como veís hay una casa que aparece en todos los mapas, en google earth se ve mucho mejor, que habéis enviado y a la que no hemos prestado atención y está a 15 metros de una parcela donde han construido una ermita, ermita que nunca antes existió, , toda la parcela está cementada y aquí y allá pequeñas rotondas con bancos para descanso y un frondoso arbolado que nunca antes existió más la misma ermita cubierta en forma rectangular, no es un cementerio como creía yo por las opiniones de foreros , está cerca del camino pero en alto o sea desde la carretera no se puede ver lo que hay arriba, con los hdp que son los personajes de Mena , no me extrañaría que hubieran utilizado ese terreno para los enterramientos para que "la virgen les proteja", son así de cínicos y más. Eso como otros enclaves son posibles, no se puede tirar la toalla tan pronto y sin más. Y no, no entiendo que construyan una ermita en un lugar sin historia de nada y más limpio que la patena, las ermitas o iglesias a las afueras de los pueblos siempre se construyeron por algún milagro o cosa parecida y cosa rara que IU y Psoe gasten dinero en una ermita , en fin hay que joderse como en España hemos dilapidado el dinero a manos llenas , es de alucine. 

Google Earth


----------



## Debunker (13 Feb 2021)

El enlace de google earth funciona pero tarda en descargarse


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Feb 2021)

Ni ermita ni hostias. Simplemente son los restos ruinosos de la supuesta vieja iglesia de ese pueblo de trabajadores de la mina. Fue un trabajo de excavación para sacar a la luz los restos de ese pueblo. Que la cimentación que se ve sea real o echada a posta, no lo sé. Para el que no lo sepa, la ciudad romana de Mérida está medio reconstruida. Incluyo al famoso Teatro. Vamos, que hay mucho "fake", adorno y añadido para hacerlo más atractivo turísticamente.

Intuyo que en esa zona habrán echado coladas y coladas de hormigón. ¡¡Averigua si es resto arqueológico real o inventado...!

Y ahora dime, Debunker, ¿Qué ocurriría si un juez obliga a hacer un destrozo en ese "patrimonio arqueológico" para no encontrar nada? 

¡¡Qué se informen bien de las fechas en que fueron licitadas las obras! Si el proyecto de sacar a la luz el viejo pueblo es anterior a 2006 se podrían albergar dudas. Sino, NO.


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Una duda, si los internautas que siguen el caso ya han dado más o menos con datos sobre las fosas y Mequinenza, y son eso, meros espectadores/lectores, ¿qué no sabrán ya los Royuela que tienen info privilegiada aparte del culo pelado en asuntos legales?.
> ¿No crees que ellos irán muy por delante de lo que publican siempre?. Creo que se guardan ases en la manga y hacen bien, ese mismo peligro que comentas sobre la denuncia sobre este tema, imagino que ya se lo habrán planteado ellos muchas veces. Sabrán de sobra que si ponen denuncia y se investiga y no hay cuerpos es su final. Creo que se están tirando un farol, no van a decir "en Mequinenza hay cuerpos" para que se pongan a desenterrar ahora los chicos de Marlaska o similares y les jodan el caso.
> Los cuerpos creo que estuvieron allí y ya no están, y como eso termina siendo un gran saco de huesos y cenizas, los habrán ido esparciendo por ahí en diversos lugares o trasladado con el tiempo. Me creo una itinerancia en este tipo de tema, precisamente para que no se les pille con algo como esto.



A ver, hay que usar el sentido común.

Los Royuela, como info sobre lo de Mequinenza, tienen para agarrarse las notas de Sánchez, Ruiz y Mena que el otro dia se dieron a conocer. Ni más ni menos. No hay más. Y ahora esa info ya la tenemos nosotros. Estamos igual que ellos.
Con esa info en este hilo delimitamos muy precisamente la zona de la fosa. Eso es a lo máximo que pueden haber llegado ellos ya que es toda la información que hay. Y, efectivamente, si parece que llegaron a la misma conclusión que yo llegué sobre su localización. Hasta aquí, bien.

Por otro lado hemos visto como ellos *NO sabían que se habían movido esas tierras y se había hecho esa rehabilitación /obra*. Se enteraron por este hilo. Imagínate lo mucho ( o lo bien) que habían investigado sobre el tema que ni lo sabían. Un simple desgrane del Street view por años y lo hubieran visto, como hicimos aqui..... y no lo hicieron.

Créeme, los Royuela no saben más que nosotros. Pero es que ahora ya da igual si se sabe más o menos. *No habiendo cuerpos, el tema Mequinenza ya no existe, está muerto,. No hay nada.* Los Royuela ya no pueden sacar ni una gota de jugo a ese asunto ya.

... de hecho lo único que les puede pasar es que se les vuelva en contra (de la manera que he explicado antes). *El problema que pueden tener los Royuela ahora es que se cieguen y se nieguen a ver la evidencia:* Que ya no hay cuerpos allí. Que por mucho que se excave, no va a salir nada.

*No se si me explico. El problema ahora para los Royuela y ACODAP es que no reconozcan que se acabó esa teta. No hay más leche. Entiendo que se habían hecho muchas ilusiones con el tema de las fosas, y con razón !!! Era lo que más enjundia tenía del ER por la posibilidad de que afloraran pruebas reales, cuerpos de asesinados !!! cuerpos a los que poder hacer pruebas de ADN y que estas fueran cotejadas con nombres de desaparecidos que aparecen en las notas !!!!!*

*A ver si entendeis lo que quiero decir. Los Royuela llevan años sabiendo lo de las fosas y frotándose las manos porque era su gran AS en esta partida..... y de repente aparece un capullo en un foro de mierda y les lanza un jarro de agua fria que les derriba la ilusión (desde la verdad, y lo siento por ellos, joder !!! Ojalá siguieran esos cuerpos alli !!!). *
*Es decir, llevan tanto tiempo con ese caramelito en la boca que cuando alguien se lo quita (no por maldad, sino por demostración de la pura y dura realidad), se niegan a verlo. Es la típica reacción de negación ante una mala noticia. Es por ello, por esa negación y por la inercia que llevaban, que pretenden seguir adelante con la denuncia, lo que ahora sería suicida.*

Yo veo las cosas con más frescura que ellos porque las veo desde fuera. La involucración suya en el asunto es tal que les acaba embotando la frescura de pensamiento que yo si tengo porque a mi no me han matado a un hermano, ni he pisado la cárcel injustamente, ni tengo la depresión de caballo que tiene Santi, etc.... Entendeis ??????
Por eso, por no disfrutar de esa frescura y visión clara que tenemos los de fuera, ellos siguen a piñón fijo y sin ver el peligro de poner una denuncia, no habiendo ya cadáveres.


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Feb 2021)

Renko, por no saber los Royuela, no sabían ni la supuesta ubicación exacta de la fosa. Lo divulgan en youtube para pedir ayuda a la gente con la intención de localizarla. En el video, Rosillo llega a señalar la zona de fincas agrarias aledañas al pueblo. Ni se les había ocurrido la zona del piedemonte del castillo, que es la zona donde está el viejo pueblo minero y que coincide con la información de las notas manuscritas.

Hay que recordar que *la ubicación la proporcionas tu en este hilo*. 

Alguien les ayuda a localizar la posible localización exacta, y el mismo les advierte de las obras que se hicieron después. *Blanco y en botella*. 

De todas formas, como dijo un forero anteriormente, *todos los originales de esas notas estarán recubiertos con las huellas dactilares de quienes los han tocado*. 

Ni pruebas caligráficas ni leches. Se coge la huella dactilar de Mena, y se analiza si esos papeles las tienen. *Así de fácil*.


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> .... estoy de acuerdo en que si no se consigue descubrir ni un cadáver aunque sea de muestra, todo el expediente está en riesgo, pero también hay poderosas razones para pensar que los cadáveres siguen allí y si ¿ dejamos de buscar y dejamos a los muertos allí tan ricamente?



Debunker, no sea ingenua, joder (creo que eres una chica. Si no es asi, perdona). De hecho es al contrario de lo que dices: *ya no hay ni una sola razón para pensar que los cadáveres están ahi*. ¿ Tomas por gilipollas a Mena, Belloch y todos estos hijosdeputa sin alma ?

Es que es de sentido común !!! Cualquiera con *medios, "conocimientos cloaquiles" poder y dinero* (lo que tienen ellos de sobra precisamente) hubiera hecho desaparecer de esa zona cualquier minima prueba incriminatoria. Cualquier resto, cualquier vestigio. Lo hicieron !!! Ya no hay nada allí. Es de sentido común. Lo hicieron y lo hicieron muy bien. Con mucho cuidado. Organizándolo muy bien. Tanto que se sacaron de la manga una mega obra financiada y promovida por el Gobierno de Aragón para que sirviera de pantalla.* Toda una operación digna de los servicios de inteligencia !!!!! * Si, es así como hacen las cosas en esos siniestros ámbitos. Les iba todo en ello. La ocasión merecía tal despliegue, logística, organización, inversión..... No lo veis coño ?? No hay cuerpos. No hay nada ya allí. El asunto Mequinenza is over. Desgraciadamente.

Esto es lo que tienen que ver y asumir los Royuela y ACODAP. Es que si no, se pueden meter en un buen lio y acabar enterrando definitivamente el ER. Es por eso que me empeño tanto con esto: porque quiero que el ER siga vivo, joder. No quiero verlo deslegitimado legalmente de forma definitiva y con los Royuela hundidos y acribillados a querellas (que si prosperarán)


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Renko, por no saber los Royuela, no sabían ni la supuesta ubicación exacta de la fosa. Lo divulgan en youtube para pedir ayuda a la gente con la intención de localizarla. En el video, Rosillo llega a señalar la zona de fincas agrarias aledañas al pueblo. Ni se les había ocurrido la zona del piedemonte del castillo, que es la zona donde está el viejo pueblo minero y que coincide con la información de las notas manuscritas.
> 
> Hay que recordar que *la ubicación la proporcionas tu en este hilo*.
> 
> ...



Si. Este asunto los Royuela lo han llevado en plan Paco. Y encima muuuuuy tarde. Un desastre. Por eso solo espero que solo se quede ahí y no se vuelva además en su contra, enterrándolos definitivamente. A ver si lo saben ver y no la cagan.

Aparte de las huellas, sin duda tiene que haber también restos de ADN en esas notas. De todos ellos.


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Feb 2021)

Pero si es que hasta creo que con un pelo que le cogió a Pepe Navarro un investigador privado contratado le endosaron la paternidad de un hijo. 

Tan fácil como coger un pelo del Mena y ver si entre esos kilos de documentación encuentran los mismos pelos. ¡¡Qué el pelo se le cae a todo el mundo!! ¡¡Anda que no dieron que hablar los pelos púbicos canosos en el caso Alcasser!!


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

_......


"Es que es de sentido común !!! Cualquiera con *medios, "conocimientos cloaquiles" poder y dinero* (lo que tienen ellos de sobra precisamente) hubiera hecho desaparecer de esa zona cualquier minima prueba incriminatoria. Cualquier resto, cualquier vestigio. Lo hicieron !!! Ya no hay nada allí. Es de sentido común. Lo hicieron y lo hicieron muy bien. Con mucho cuidado. Organizándolo muy bien. Tanto que se sacaron de la manga una mega obra financiada y promovida por el Gobierno de Aragón para que sirviera de pantalla.* Toda una operación digna de los servicios de inteligencia !!!!! *Si, es así como hacen las cosas en esos siniestros ámbitos. 
Les iba todo en ello. Había demasiado que perder y la ocasión merecía tal despliegue, logística, organización, inversión..... No lo veis coño ?? No hay cuerpos. No hay nada ya allí. El asunto Mequinenza is over. Desgraciadamente.

Esto es lo que tienen que ver y asumir los Royuela y ACODAP. Es que si no, se pueden meter en un buen lio y acabar enterrando definitivamente el ER. Es por eso que me empeño tanto con esto: porque quiero que el ER siga vivo, joder. No quiero verlo deslegitimado legalmente de forma definitiva y con los Royuela hundidos y acribillados a querellas (que si prosperarán)"_


----------



## kozioł (13 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> A ver, hay que usar el sentido común.
> 
> Los Royuela, como info sobre lo de Mequinenza, tienen para agarrarse las notas de Sánchez, Ruiz y Mena que el otro dia se dieron a conocer. Ni más ni menos. No hay más. Y ahora esa info ya la tenemos nosotros. Estamos igual que ellos.
> Con esa info en este hilo delimitamos muy precisamente la zona de la fosa. Eso es a lo máximo que pueden haber llegado ellos ya que es toda la información que hay. Y, efectivamente, si parece que llegaron a la misma conclusión que yo llegué sobre su localización. Hasta aquí, bien.
> ...




Vamos a ver, siguiendo con el juego del poli bueno y el poli malo. Voy a hacer de poli "bueno", pero intentando aplicar algo de lógica.
Difiero contigo completamente.

Yo creo, como Peritta, que *los cadáveres siguen estando en el sitio*. A un 99'9%.

- Mena es alguien listo, seguramente. Seguro que de hacer algo así, se aseguraría de hacerlo *UNA SOLA VEZ*.

- Mena, presumiblemente* involucraría al mínimo número de personas posible*. Confirmado en otras ocasiones por sus "operaciones de limpieza". Pasando de tener 24 delincuentes a sus órdenes, a hacer una operación de limpieza para que sólo conocieran la trama su escudero Ruiz y algún otro.

- Se aseguraría de que *nadie que venga después vaya a QUITAR TIERRA* y descubrir algo. En todo caso, *se aseguraría de que luego se PUSIERA TIERRA ENCIMA*. O sea que los lugares en los que se ha instalado algo después serían los candidatos. Por lo tanto los alrededores de la casita dichosa en los que se ha excavado para dejar al descubierto la iglesia y los muros *NO SERÍAN lugar*.
Por lo tanto olvidemos lo de la "ermita", que era lo que yo señalaba equivocadamente en mi anterior post.
(Yo, ahora concretamente sospecho de la zona encima justo *del actual museo de la mina*, donde ahora tienen un *aparcamiento*. O la mina mismo)

- Mena, seguramente, *ya sabía que en Mequinenza estaban por aquellos años planeando ampliar los museos del pueblo *con uno destinado a rememorar la antigua mina de carbón. Y más cuando cuenta con gente del PSOE que gobierna allí y le cuenta cuándo lo tienen previsto.

- *El Museo de la Mina se estrenó a últimos de 2010*.
*Mequinenza inaugura su ´Poble Vell´ como atractivo turístico (Museo de la Mina)*

- Mena, que sepa yo, *no tuvo conocimiento de que Royuela se había apoderado del zulo *de documentos* ANTES de que la fiscal María Eugenia Alegret Burgués antes de septiembre de 2009,* cuando ella ordenó unas 70 diligencias a raíz de las conversaciones con Don Alberto.

- *No creo que tuviera mucho tiempo de reacció*n entre 2009 y 2010 para sacar los cuerpos, *si la obra estaba más que avanzada,* y lo de Royuela sería una (agradable) "sorpresa" para él. Sorpresa que no lo sería tanto para él, que ya había previsto que taparían el sitio con algo.

- Se aseguró de que* pusieran "algo" encima,* y de que *nunca quitaran tierra.* Eso* reduce las opcione*s si miras los mapas a lo largo del tiempo.


Y los Royuela también son listos. Que *saben más *que lo que cuentan está claro para mí. Lo que pasa es que quizá no saben el lugar EXACTO con certeza (ya que no lo pueden destapar solos), pero ya sospechan y saben que el tema es probablemente difícil de demostrar si implica derribar la mina o remover el aparcamiento, por ejemplo. *Se han guardado dos sitios en la manga* (que pueden tener mejores características, aunque adivino que muchas semejanzas por la manera de pensar de Mena).

Y por último, he leído por ahí que antiguamente* había una explanada frente a la entrada de la mina que servía como cementeri*o.
Si ya había muertos enterrados antes de Mena y sus fechorías, presumo que el fiscal presunto criminal ya pensó que la mejor manera de que* los huesos pasen desapercibidos es meterlos entre los de otros antiguos lugareños de Mequinenza*.

Ya he mirado a ver, pero parece que en Mequinenza *no se conocen fosas comunes previas de la guerra civil*. Pero debían de tener cementerio como en todos los pueblos.


----------



## kozioł (13 Feb 2021)

Esta era la entrada de la mina (ahora convertida en museo de la mina) hasta 2005:








Esta es la misma entrada (de 2 que tiene) en 2020:







Esta es la ubicación exacta (cruz amarilla) de dicha entrada, tal y como estaba en 2003 (a la izquierda), y tal y como está en la acutalidad (mapa 2018):


----------



## kozioł (13 Feb 2021)

Evolución de la obra del museo de la mina:

2003 frente a 2018:







2006 frente a 2018:







2009 frente a 2018. Aparece el aparcamiento. Recordemos que a principios de 2006 la "faena" ya estaba hecha":


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Feb 2021)

¿Restos debajo de un aparcamiento que está al lado de la carretera? *Olvídate*.

El mejor lugar era el piedemonte del cerro del castillo. Oculto por la pendiente y la inaccesibilidad desde la carretera. A 20 pasos de la casa que alquilaron. ¿Qué luego después los trasladaran? ¡¡Pues puede!! Y la mejor opción sería enterrarlos bajo toneladas de hormigón.

Pero de la opción inicial fácil y sencilla de buscar cerca de la casa, olvídate... IMPOSIBLE.


----------



## kozioł (13 Feb 2021)

He encontrado en un documento de historia sobre la localidad (Autora: Gemma Saura Romo) una serie de citas del autor mequinanzano Jesús Moncada sobre el emplazamiento del antiguo cementerio. Creo que debe estar cercano al actual Museo de la Mina.

*Mequinensa i Ainielle: pobles literaris i fantasmes. Història de dues desaparicions*

Página 19 del trabajo:

*"Una última visita a les seves estimades mines l’abalteix encara més: «No pogué suportar el buit que li deixava el naufragi del temps ressuscitat entre els munts de lignit, negres túmuls en el cementiri de l’esplanada de la mina» (Moncada 2006: 305). L’arribada de Faió del Carlota II [hereu del Carlota], governat pel Nelson, l’entristeix fora mida:"

"Una*_* última visita a sus queridas minas el adormecido aún más: «No pudo soportar el vacío que le dejaba el naufragio del tiempo resucitado entre los montones de lignito, negros túmulos en el cementerio de la explanada de la mina »(Moncada 2006: 305). La llegada de Fayón del Carlota II [heredero del Carlota], gobernado por Nelson, le entristece lo indecible*_*:"*

Aquí una audioguía sobre el antiguo pueblo, que explica cómo se hacían los entierros:

*MEQUINENZA 7: La Iglesia del Pueblo Viejo y los entierros*


Y si miramos una vista del mapa en 1956, no sé si creer que en la zona que marco podrían haber tenido el antiguo cementerio. No sé si pensar en filas de nichos:







(Si miramos el área delimitada, ahí tenían algo...)


----------



## kozioł (13 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Restos debajo de un aparcamiento que está al lado de la carretera? *Olvídate*.
> 
> El mejor lugar era el piedemonte del cerro del castillo. Oculto por la pendiente y la inaccesibilidad desde la carretera. A 20 pasos de la casa que alquilaron. ¿Qué luego después los trasladaran? ¡¡Pues puede!! Y la mejor opción sería enterrarlos bajo toneladas de hormigón.
> 
> Pero de la opción inicial fácil y sencilla de buscar cerca de la casa, olvídate... IMPOSIBLE.



El aparcamiento... o dentro de la propia mina, que luego se convertiría en un museo. No lo veo tan disparatado. Ya que lo dices, no está más cerca ni más abajo ni más a la vista que la mayor parte del terreno circundante a la casita.

Si miras los alrededores, pregunto: ¿en cuántos sitios de esos alrededores se ha hecho obra nueva para poner algo encima que no quitarían porque sí? Se me ocurre el propio museo, el aparcamiento, la plaza enfrente de la propia entrada, la base de la torreta que han puesto un poco más arriba de la entrada... y poco más.


----------



## Leon1 (13 Feb 2021)

He estado buscando cuando licitaron las obras, en YouTube hay un video de la alcaldesa diciendo que la idea de rehabilitar el pueblo se les ocurrió después de la muerte de Jesús Moncada, un escritor conocido oriundo de Mequinenza y que pidió que esparcieron por allí sus cenizas. Murió en junio de 2006 según Wikipedia.


Por otra parte encontré un artículo de septiembre de 2007 donde se anuncia que se saca a concurso? la licitación de dichas obras. Si le dais a sumario aparece la fecha. 

Cuadernos de Cazarabet 67


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Feb 2021)

De todas formas me parece a mi que se lo han montado muy mal. ¿El tal Mena deberá de cortarse el pelo, no?

¿Tan difícil es sobornar a su peluquero para que guarde unos mechones de su casi extinta cabellera?

Cualquier rastro de ADN entre esos papeles sería una prueba incriminatoria.

Lo de organizar brigadas con picos y palas para buscar fosas puede resultar muy vistoso y espectacular, pero puede ser una cagada de órdago.


----------



## kozioł (13 Feb 2021)

Leon1 dijo:


> He estado buscando cuando licitaron las obras, en YouTube hay un video de la alcaldesa diciendo que la idea de rehabilitar el pueblo se les ocurrió después de la muerte de Jesús Moncada, un escritor conocido oriundo de Mequinenza y que pidió que esparcieron por allí sus cenizas. Murió en junio de 2006 según Wikipedia.
> 
> 
> Por otra parte encontré un artículo de septiembre de 2007 donde se anuncia que se saca a concurso? la licitación de dichas obras. Si le dais a sumario aparece la fecha.
> ...




Si la idea de la rehabilitación de la ciudad fue POSTERIOR a la muerte de Jesús Moncada, eso elimina toda la superficie de la propia ciudad vieja y aledaña al chalet.







*PROYECTO MUSEO MINERO (BOA ARAGÓN)*


Mena no pudo adelantarse a la muerte de Jesús Moncada, al hacer la operación. Pero el proyecto del museo minero estaba ya decidido desde 2004 por lo menos.


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Feb 2021)

Reconozco que he sido un poco duro al decir "cutre pueblo". Por lo que veo, esa zona era la localización original de Mequinenza. Con la construcción de la presa se destruyó y se reubicó el pueblo en otra localización. No es sólo un poblamiento industrial minero anexo al pueblo. La zona "reconstruida" era el viejo pueblo. Digamos que las obras tienen el pase del recuerdo sentimental. Pero no nos engañemos, no cambia nada la historia si había cuerpos enterrados allí. 

La clave es saber la fecha de la licitación de las obras de excavación. Empiezo a tener dudas que fuera una decisión express en 2008.

Pero con independencia de si Mena o sus secuaces la cagaron o no con la ubicación si no contaron con que habría obras allí, en cuanto se enteraran de cualquier indicio de movimiento de tierras actuarían.

El Poble Vell, en la memoria de los mequinenzanos


----------



## Kolobok (13 Feb 2021)

Estoy con renko para que hablar tanto de las foaaa y "soltar el bombazo" respecto a eso si no tienen nada?? Lo de las fosas, más que hacer caer a Mena le hará caer a ellos. Ham llevado este tema muy muy mal


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Feb 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Si la idea de la rehabilitación de la ciudad fue POSTERIOR a la muerte de Jesús Moncada, eso elimina toda la superficie de la propia ciudad vieja y aledaña al chalet.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 571933
> 
> ...



Bien... La fecha de ampliación de las obras del Museo hasta diciembre de 2008 data del *4 de octubre de 2007*.

No sabemos si en esa ampliación de las obras se incluye la restauración del Viejo Pueblo.

¿Cuándo ocurre el asalto al zulo?


----------



## Leon1 (13 Feb 2021)

Plano del antiguo pueblo


----------



## kozioł (13 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Bien... La fecha de ampliación de las obras del Museo hasta diciembre de 2008 data del *4 de octubre de 2007*.
> 
> No sabemos si en esa ampliación de las obras se incluye la restauración del Viejo Pueblo.
> 
> ¿Cuándo ocurre el asalto al zulo?



A ver... creo que se te pasa un detalle.

El documento que he puesto habla de que *el 20 de diciembre de 2004 se suscribió el Convenio de Colaboración Específico para la ejecución del proyecto de Museo Minero.*

Lo importante es eso, la decisión, Y Mena ya la conocería por los colaboradores del PSOE en Mequinenza.

Luego esto influyó en la decisión de usar la mina o sus alrededores.

Del pueblo en sí no, por lo que ya he argumentado antes ("*poner tierra, nunca quitar*") y como has visto, el forero @Leon1 ya ha sacado que la decisión de excavar y "reformar" el pueblo viejo en sí es POSTERIOR a la muerte de Moncada a últimos de 2005 (y posteriormente a mayo de 2005, cuando Mena ya hablaba con Ruiz acerca de alquilar nada).

Yo por ello, descartaría los alrededores del chalet más cercanos, y me centraría sólo en la mina y sus proximidades. Por lo que he dicho antes.

Ellos ya sabían en mayo de 2005, que no mucho después el museo minero se llevaría a cabo. Está claro.

(Y acerca del pueblo viejo aquí tienes una perspectiva detallada:

*PUEBLO VIEJO DE MEQUINENZA: GALERÍA*)

El robo del zulo fue posterior (2007, creo) al escándalo en la TV danesa en 2006, por el que se destapó lo de la clínica abortista. Es en la clínica del conocido dr. Morín donde se encontraban.

*Pero, ¿qué dice el vídeo danés del caso Morín? Lea los diálogos censurados que el TS pide rescatar*

*LOS ABORTOS ILEGALES DEL DR . MORÍN*

Las diligencias que la fiscal María Eugenia Alegret Burgués inició a raíz de conocer el asesinato de su padre y sus colegas (a encargo del bufete barcelonés Arbitrium) por parte de Mena y Ruiz.

Cuando Royuela le contó todo a la fiscal de cómo había Mena encargado matar a su padre y sus colegas, se le encendería la bombilla. Además, Royuela padre le dijo que Mena estaba reteniendo documentación del Archivo Judicial, precisa para los casos y que Mena no devolvía.

Eso fue en agosto-septiembre de 2009, y sólo entonces es cuando Mena se daría cuenta de dónde le venía la información a su ex-colega la Fiscal Alegret Burguet. Porque ella estaba moviendo ficha. Entonces ya lo entendió, seguro...

Por entonces las obras del museo minero ya estarían casi concluidas.


----------



## Duda Metódica (13 Feb 2021)

Con permiso de los ilustres foreros y sin ánimo de polemizar sobre el fondo del asunto (veracidad del expediente), escribo humildemente mi primer mensaje ya que me da la impresión de que se están sacando conclusiones precipitadas. 

Según wikipedia cuando el pueblo viejo fue derruido solo quedó en pie el edificio del grupo escolar María Quintana, sede actual de los museos.
La mina de carbón, que se acabó cerrando en 2014, está *cruzando el Segre*, bajo las montañas y tiene o tuvo más de 50 bocaminas algunas de ellas en términos municipales limítrofes. Cuando una mina de carbón se abandona hay que tapar de alguna manera esas bocas ya que la entrada de oxígeno puede provocar incendios en el interior de la mina. La foto de una entrada a la mina que se supone cercana a la fosa es o fue una de las bocas de esa mina de carbón.

Si para ubicar la fosa la referencia es la mina y una distancia aproximada de 1 Km (desde el pueblo actual? desde el antiguo? desde las instalaciones mineras?), hemos de ir forzosamente al lado del rio en que están las bocas de la mina y las instalaciones de Carbonifera del Ebro, es decir la zona al norte del Ebro y al este del Segre.

En 2005 precisamente paré unos 20 minutos para tomar un café en Mequinenza. Luego seguí por la zona del pueblo viejo, crucé el Ebro y tomé dirección a Alcañiz. Una vez se pasa el rio no se ve ni un alma, ni coches ni gente, solo campos y casetas en ruinas. Cuando dijeron que la fosa estaba en Mequinenza pensé en esa zona, en una casa en estado suficientemente habitable y accesible desde la nacional por alguna de las pistas que usan los tractores para subir a los campos. Pero si la fosa está cerca de la mina, no puede ser allí.

La hipótesis del enterramiento bajo lo que fué el antiguo pueblo es factible pero había alternativas mucho mejores. La zona de la mina está más aislada y la zona del otro lado del Ebro, tanto si tiras para Alcañiz como para Gandesa está muy despoblada y es ideal. Nadie se arriesgaría a menear cadáveres junto a la carretera y tan cerca del actual pueblo.

Va a ser muy dificil localizar esa supuesta fosa, salvo que los Royuela se hayan guardado algún as bajo la manga. Con enterrar bien profundo y tapar a conciencia había más que suficiente, no hacen falta obras públicas ni traslados de cadáveres. La zona es muy extensa y nadie podrá encontrar la fosa salvo que conozca exactamente donde hay que cavar.


----------



## ussser (13 Feb 2021)

Por qué no tiene chincheta este hilo?


----------



## Peritta (13 Feb 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> A ver... creo que se te pasa un detalle.
> 
> Las diligencias que la fiscal María Eugenia Alegret Burgués inició a raíz de conocer el asesinato de su padre y sus colegas (a encargo del bufete barcelonés Arbitrium) por parte de Mena y Ruiz.
> 
> ...



La Mª Eugenia era jueza-jefe y no fiscala-jefe. Ésa era la Mª Teresa. No confundamos al personal.



ussser dijo:


> Por qué no tiene chincheta este hilo?



Por que el Calopez & Kompinchers son muy pro-PSOE.
Lo que pasa es que el Calópez es un poquito gilipollas y no les ha pedido su parte de los 112 o los 28, que no sé, millones de euros, que el gobierno destinaba a los medios de comunicación.

¿Plata o plomo?. Pues plata Calópez coño, y así me pagas por no escribir.

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Energia libre (13 Feb 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Vamos a ver, siguiendo con el juego del poli bueno y el poli malo. Voy a hacer de poli "bueno", pero intentando aplicar algo de lógica.
> Difiero contigo completamente.
> 
> Yo creo, como Peritta, que *los cadáveres siguen estando en el sitio*. A un 99'9%.
> ...



Bueno Mequinenza estuvo en el centro de la Batalla del Ebro la más sangrienta de toda la guerra, debe de haber miles de cuerpos enterrados aquí y alla, quizá por eso se eligio este enclave y tampoco sabemos si lo eligió mena o ruiz.
Decia Santi que tenia gente vigilando la zona y no sabemos desde cuándo.
Podrian estar los cuerpos o podrian no estar quien lo sabe.
Renko creo que hace bien en avisar sobre la posibilidad de que sea una trampa para desligitimar el caso; aunque por otro lado si un juzgado se pone a desenterrar supuestos cuerpos tb tendria que dar validez al resto del ER y ese no admite dudas, tendria que revisar una a una las muertes de las notas y con solo una que fuera cierta o demostrable daria lugar a evaluar el resto de las 1.136.
Paso a paso sin nervios.
Creo tb que los muertos de las fosas son los "piernas" de este asunto, debemos esperar a los nombres.


----------



## Peritta (13 Feb 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> En 2005 precisamente paré unos 20 minutos para tomar un café en Mequinenza. Luego seguí por la zona del pueblo viejo, crucé el Ebro y tomé dirección a Alcañiz. Una vez se pasa el rio no se ve ni un alma, ni coches ni gente, solo campos y casetas en ruinas. Cuando dijeron que la fosa estaba en Mequinenza pensé en esa zona, en una casa en estado suficientemente habitable y accesible desde la nacional por alguna de las pistas que usan los tractores para subir a los campos. Pero si la fosa está cerca de la mina, no puede ser allí.
> 
> La hipótesis del enterramiento bajo lo que fué el antiguo pueblo es factible pero había alternativas mucho mejores. La zona de la mina está más aislada y la zona del otro lado del Ebro, tanto si tiras para Alcañiz como para Gandesa está muy despoblada y es ideal. Nadie se arriesgaría a menear cadáveres junto a la carretera y tan cerca del actual pueblo.
> 
> Va a ser muy dificil localizar esa supuesta fosa, salvo que los Royuela se hayan guardado algún as bajo la manga. Con enterrar bien profundo y tapar a conciencia había más que suficiente, no hacen falta obras públicas ni traslados de cadáveres. La zona es muy extensa y nadie podrá encontrar la fosa salvo que conozca exactamente donde hay que cavar.



Estoy de acuerdo con usté en que no tenemos ni idea, pero enterrarlos en despoblado supone cavar y sudar y la frase hecha dice "más vago que la chaqueta de un guardia" y para enterrar 100 muertos hay que agarrar la pala 100 veces y ésa herramienta, se lo juro, lesiona a atletas.

Yo estoy por el uso de maquinaria y que el hoyo ya estaba preparado e iban cubriendo con tierra según iban llenando.
El castillo también parece haber sido restaurado o guapeado. Y que vayan para allá vehículos de turistas y curiosos más o menos periódicamente no llamaría tanto la atención.
Y desde el castillo se ve si se acerca alguien mientras están haciendo la operación.

En fin, que hay muchas posibilidades.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Bien... La fecha de ampliación de las obras del Museo hasta diciembre de 2008 data del *4 de octubre de 2007*.
> 
> No sabemos si en esa ampliación de las obras se incluye la restauración del Viejo Pueblo.
> 
> ¿Cuándo ocurre el asalto al zulo?



Mena sabe que Royuela tiene toda su documentación del zulo en 2006. Se entera por la querella que le pone ese año. EL zulo acaba en manos de Royuela ese mismo año, meses antes de interponer la querella, pero hasta registrar la querella Mena no sabe a donde ha ido a parar todo. Es con la querella que sabe que todo el pastel está en manos de su archienemigo Alberto Royuela.
Es en ese momento en el que Mena se supone que empieza a mover hilos para organizar la extracción de los cadáveres de las fosas. Entiendo que lo hace inmediatamente que sabe quien tiene sus papeles, claro.

Los papeles de Mena no acaban en manos de Royuela tras la detención de Morín en Nov. de 2007, que es como yo pensaba, si no un año antes. La verdad es que con el tiempo he ido olvidando algunos detalles de aquello.


----------



## Energia libre (13 Feb 2021)

Una pregunta quizá absurda:
Que se sabe de los Sres. De ACODAP o como se escriba


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

@Leon1, eres un crack


----------



## Lux Mundi (13 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> A ver, hay que usar el sentido común.
> 
> Los Royuela, como info sobre lo de Mequinenza, tienen para agarrarse las notas de Sánchez, Ruiz y Mena que el otro dia se dieron a conocer. Ni más ni menos. No hay más. Y ahora esa info ya la tenemos nosotros. Estamos igual que ellos.
> Con esa info en este hilo delimitamos muy precisamente la zona de la fosa. Eso es a lo máximo que pueden haber llegado ellos ya que es toda la información que hay. Y, efectivamente, si parece que llegaron a la misma conclusión que yo llegué sobre su localización. Hasta aquí, bien.
> ...




Por lo menos han sacado a la luz el tema de las fosas en ese cuerpo y al menos a nivel internet, ya se ha hablado del tema. Yo no sabía de la existencia del pueblo de Mequinenza y ahora se dónde está y la historia que esconde por este tema.


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

Energia libre dijo:


> Una pregunta quizá absurda:
> Que se sabe de los Sres. De ACODAP o como se escriba



Respecto a este asunto de Mequinenza, parece que serán ellos los que presenten la denuncia por la fosa basándose en la documentación del ER, y por lo visto en su último video, siguen adelante.


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

No te preocupes. Me consta que está siendo informado via mail de todo lo que se habla aquí.


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> La hipótesis del enterramiento bajo lo que fué el antiguo pueblo es factible pero había alternativas mucho mejores. La zona de la mina está más aislada y la zona del otro lado del Ebro, tanto si tiras para Alcañiz como para Gandesa está muy despoblada y es ideal. Nadie se arriesgaría a menear cadáveres junto a la carretera y tan cerca del actual pueblo.
> 
> Va a ser muy dificil localizar esa supuesta fosa, salvo que los Royuela se hayan guardado algún as bajo la manga. Con enterrar bien profundo y tapar a conciencia había más que suficiente, no hacen falta obras públicas ni traslados de cadáveres. La zona es muy extensa y nadie podrá encontrar la fosa salvo que conozca exactamente donde hay que cavar.



Pero está el condicionante de que tuvo que alquilarse una casa, algo que no puedes hacer donde te dé la gana o te vaya mejor, sino donde haya viviendas disponibles en alquiler, que no suele ser en sitios muy muy aislados.
Por otro lado la nota del Expediente es clara: La casa está en el entorno del pueblo viejo minero, muy cerca del nucleo urbano de Mequinenza.

Yo creo que a estas alturas está bastante claro que la vivienda alquilada estaba en el mismo pueblo minero, lugar donde se hizo esa obra/rehabilitación.


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Feb 2021)

¿No has pensado, Renko, que la fosa pudiera tener otra ubicación?

Y no me cuadra que excavaran una fosa en una zona que se sabía que años después iba a ser objeto de obras.

PD: Tienes razón que viviendas de alquiler en zonas aisladas, en estas zonas, es difícil de encontrar. Las zonas aisladas son casas con terreno cultivable alrededor. Se llaman torres en el valle del Ebro y Masías en Cataluña y Bajo Aragón. Es factible que la casa o chalet estuviera de alquiler para el típico turista que le gusta la pesca, y eso debería estar cerca del pantano y del pueblo.


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿No has pensado, Renko, que la fosa pudiera tener otra ubicación?
> 
> Y no me cuadra que excavaran una fosa en una zona que se sabía que años después iba a ser objeto de obras.
> 
> PD: Tienes razón que viviendas de alquiler en zonas aisladas, en estas zonas, es difícil de encontrar. Las zonas aisladas son casas con terreno cultivable alrededor. Se llaman torres en el valle del Ebro y Masías en Cataluña y Bajo Aragón. Es factible que la casa o chalet estuviera de alquiler para el típico turista que le gusta la pesca, y eso debería estar cerca del pantano y del pueblo.



MG, podrías por favor recapitular todo lo que se sabe sobre las fechas de todo lo relacionado con la obra ?

Cuando los policias de Mena buscan casa de alquiler en Mequinenza apostaría a que no saben nada de que en el futuro va a haber obras por allí. Simplemente van a buscar lo que sea que haya disponible en los alrededores del pueblo que les parezca buen sitio por su discreción y tal. No me los imagino informándose en el ayuntamiento de movidas de esas. Lo mismo podrían haber acabado alquilando al norte del pueblo, bien lejos del enclave minero, si hubieran encontrado por allí algo adecuado disponible.
Recordad que antes de alquilar la casa definitiva, alquilaron otra en otra zona que al final desecharon por estar demasiado cerca del pueblo.


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Feb 2021)

El *20 de diciembre de 2004* se licita realizar el *Museo minero de Mequinenza*.

*Debía de finalizar en diciembre de 2007*.

*El 4 de octubre de 2007*, la comisión para la reestructuración de la minería del Carbón decide prorrogar este convenio hasta *2008* (Supongo que para incluirla en alguna partidaria presupuestaria del Plan Miner): Fechas del pago de las subvenciones por la obra: 25% en el año 2006; 50% en el año 2007; 25% en el año 2008.

PD: Deduzco y supongo que las obras de excavación en el Pueblo viejo debieron financiarse con este proyecto de Museo de Mequinenza, por lo que ya no sería una cacicada express ordenada por altas instancias del PSOE aragonés. La obra entra dentro de un plan y ese proyecto se ideó en 2004. Deduzco que tendría la firma de un arquitecto. Tiene la lógica cultural de recuperar la memoria y recuerdo del viejo pueblo de Mequinenza previo a la construcción del pantano. No creo que haya ningún plan maquiavélico en la obra.

Añadir que el escritor *Jesús Moncada fallece el 13 de junio de 2005*, en fechas coetáneas a las notas manuscritas por "Sánchez", que tomaría más cuerpo y vigencia la idea de recuperar la memoria del pueblo viejo.

*El asalto al zulo del dr. Morín ocurre en 2006.

PD2: *Notas de Sánchez. En mayo de 2005 alquilan una casa a 1 km del término municipal. En *octubre de 2005* se informa a Ruiz de buscar otro lugar más discreto dentro del mismo perímetro ¿1 km?, algo más alejado de la población. *28 de octubre de 2005.* Se contrata el "*alquiler de una casita en las afueras de Mequinenza, cercana al antiguo enclave minero". *El contrato vencía el *30 de abril de 2006. *

Me llama la atención la palabra* "Afueras de Mequinenza".* Eso significaría que el lugar no estaría muy lejos del municipio. Incluso diría que dentro del municipio, por lo que se podría descartar alguna casa perdida entre montes).

*PD3. IMPORTANTE. *Por las notas entre Mena y Ruiz, habría traslados de inquilinos en las fechas de junio de 2005, es decir, en otra casa diferente a la del enclave minero. Por lo que habría que localizar *DOS ZONAS CON FOSAS*.


----------



## javvi (13 Feb 2021)

Hace ya tiempo que no entraba en este foro. Hay algo que no entiendo. Dicen algunos foreros que Mena debe haber vaciado las fosas al saber que los Royuela las han localizado. Lamentablemente no encuentro el video concreto, recuerdo que hace ya bastantes meses Santiago anunció algo muy fuerte, sin concretar qué. Creo recordar que eso estaba en la provincia de Zaragoza, por lo menos hace medio año.
Damos por hecho que Mena y cia no se pierden un sólo video de los Royuela. Entonces parece un poco estúpido por parte de SR avisar a su enemigo dándoles pistas tan claras. Es lógico que Mena, o el que esté al mando ahora, mande a sus hombres a toda velocidad a deshacerse de los cadáveres. Nadie mejor que ellos saben dónde están sus cadáveres.
Pero no creo que SR y sus asesores sean estúpidos. Por tanto, deben estar tan seguros de lo que hacen que se permiten el lujo de avisar al enemigo con mucho tiempo por delante. De alguna manera, Mena y cia tienen que estar maniatados. 
Se me ocurre, por ejemplo, que el lugar esté vigilado 24 horas al día. Si envían a sus hombres serán grabados lo que podría ser jaque mate a Mena y cia.


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 572051
> 
> 
> El *20 de diciembre de 2004* se licita realizar el *Museo minero de Mequinenza*.
> ...





No, no es eso MG. Lo de la rehabilitación del *pueblo minero* que se hizo, que es lo que nos interesa, viene por otro lado. Ya verás:

Lo que nos interesa está en ese enlace que colgó *@Leon1* antes. Este:

Cuadernos de Cazarabet 67

Antes de nada decir que ese documento es del 2 de *septiembre de 2007.* Importantísimo acordarse de las fechas para ver si cuadra todo !!

Y en ese documento se dice.....( Atención !!) *(en rojo, mis notas)*


_*La rehabilitación del pueblo viejo de Mequinenza*__* (del pueblo viejo !!! del pueblo viejo en si !!!)*__* ha salido a licitación*__* (!!)*__*. De hecho, las empreas que quieran optar al proyecto de restauración deberán presentar sus ofertas antes del próximo viernes día 30*_ _*(de septiembre de 2007 !!!!)*_ _El proyecto salió a licitación* a comienzos de agosto *__*(de 2007)*__ y tiene un presupuesto de 2.400.142 euros y un plazo de ejecución de 20 meses.

La rehabilitación se financiará con ayudas del Plan Miner y será la primera fase de un proyecto mucho más ambicioso, que con 1.890.000 euros más, creará un, museo y un centro de interpretación de la minería.

En total serán más de 4 millones de euros los* que se destinarán a este macroproyecto, que recordará la vieja Mequinenza, la del escritor Jesús Moncada y de todos los habitantes que vivieron en la margen izquierda del Ebro* antes de la construcción del embalse del mismo nombre.

El proyecto de rehabilitación del "poble vell" consistirá en la recuperación de edificios (los más emblemáticos como escuelas, algunas casas o calles concretas...) y espacios en los que se reproduzcan aspectos tradicionales de la población, y donde el agua y la minería cobrarán un protagonismo especial, ya que han sido dos elementos de la vida y de la economía de la población.

Para esta primera parte del proyecto se destinan, según la licitación, 2.400.142 euros. El edificio de las antiguas escuelas, se convertirá en museo en su planta baja y la primera como albergue de deportistas, función que ya venía desarrollando. Además, éste se adaptará a las necesidades de una zona, donde equipos como Oxford acuden anualmente, y otros que, por no tener tanto renombre, quedan en un segundo plano, pero que planifican sus temporadas en las aguas del embalse de Mequinenza. También este albergue podrá destinarse a otros colectivos.

Los espacios públicos de la época, algunos edificios emblemáticos o algunas plazas, también tendrán una relevante presencia, a través de reproducciones o mediante paneles informativos, con lo que se pretende dar a conocer lo más ampliamente posible como era la antigua localidad de Mequinenza.

El centro de interpretación de la minería, ya comenzó sus obras hace unos meses, junto a la plaza de las antiguas escuelas, en la zona conocida actualmente como Restaurante Royal. Allí se está construyendo una galería minera, con entrada y salida pordiferentes puntos, donde se podrá apreciar la evolución de este oficio a lo largo de los tiempos, y con especial atención a la población y a sus ciudadanos. __(En este párrafo habla de otras obras previas en la zona esa donde hay casas a ambos lados de la carretera, donde está el museo, etc, que diría que son esas de 2004 y que para nada afectaron a lo que es el pueblo viejo en si ya en ruinas y que es objeto de licitación posterior como se señala en el inicio del texto)_



*Recapitulo: Las obras de recuperación o rehabilitación del casco viejo minero (las que nos interesan y que son las que a la postre pusieron toda esa "zona caliente" patas arriba) se licitan en agosto de 2007 hasta el dia 30 de septiembre, que es la fecha limite para admitir ofertas.
Mena se entera en 2006 (seguramente a finales ya que Royuela se hace con el zulo en ese mismo 2006 y le tiene que dar tiempo a leer parte de la vasta documentación, redactar la querella, presentarla,......) de que su zulo ha caído en manos de Royuela. Meses después, ya en 2007, salen a licitación las obras.

Todo cuadra, señores. Pasa menos de un año desde que Mena se entera de quien posee ahora sus papeles, hasta que se licitan las obras *


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Feb 2021)

Sí, tienes razón. Pero una cosa, Renko, ¿Para qué tanta parafernalia?

*Te olvidas que habría otra casa en Mequinenza con inquilinos*, que no es la del enclave minero. ¿También habrían licitado obras? 

*¿No hubiera sido mucho más fácil volver a alquilar las viviendas, contratar a un equipo y deshacer las localizaciones de manera más discreta?*


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Sí, tienes razón. Pero una cosa, Renko, ¿Para qué tanta parafernalia?
> 
> *Te olvidas que habría otra casa en Mequinenza con inquilinos*, que no es la del enclave minero. ¿También habrían licitado obras?
> 
> *¿No hubiera sido mucho más fácil volver a alquilar las viviendas, contratar a un equipo y deshacer las localizaciones de manera más discreta?*




¿¿ Te refieres a la primera casa que alquilaron y luego desecharon por estar demasiado cerca del pueblo ????? Es que en esa casa no llegaron a enterrar ningún cadáver !!
La descartaron enseguida que la alquilaron. Creo recordar que alguien del equipo fue a verla justo después de alquilada y no le gustó. Le pareció mala idea que esa fuera la ubicación para esconder cadáveres por su cercanía al pueblo. Y siguieron buscando por la zona hasta que encontraron la definitiva.


Respecto a tu última pregunta..... Probablemente contemplaron esa posibilidad, si. Pero vete tu a saber si en ese momento estaba la casa disponible para alquilar otra vez (puede que no)....

Hay que ponerse en su lugar. Parece muy aparatoso todo el tinglado que supuestamente montaron pero había que poner toda la carne en el asador y no reparar en gastos, logística y lo que hiciera falta. Si Royuela llagaba antes que ellos, estaban acabados. Ellos, Zapatero, el PSOE y hasta el R78.
No podían arriesgarse a que saliera mal, o les vieran..... El pretexto de esa obra "faraónica" les daba una cobertura perfecta. Además todo les salía gratis y con todos los medios necesarios. Además, el hecho de acordonar (vallar, como en todo ese tipo de obras) esa extensa zona por las obras les garantizaba que nadie _ajeno a la obra_ metiese sus narices allí desde ese momento (por ejemplo el propio Royuela, si hubiera actuado con gran rapidez). Quizá fue este uno de los motivos. La obra, una vez iniciada, ya podía dejarles tranquilos en ese aspecto. Seguramente por las noches aquello estaba vigilado.... con el pretexto de vigilar la maquinaria, material.... ya sabes.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (13 Feb 2021)

@renko parece que sí llegaron a usar la otra


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 572121
> 
> 
> @renko parece que sí llegaron a usar la otra



Viendo el video deduje que en la primera casa no llegaron a enterrar a nadie. Supongo que lo pensé porque la descartaron enseguida y siguieron buscando casas 

Voy a volver a ver el video y voy a tomar nota de todas las fechas de los traslados de inquilinos que salen, asi como de las fechas de alquiler de ambas casas. Así de paso me hago una idea de cuantos inquilinos llegaron a poder meter en la primera, que no creo que fueran muchos, si se confirma que fue así.

Gracias ChortinoP. !! Luego saco conclusiones y os resumo sobre lo que vea y tome nota del video.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (13 Feb 2021)

Dando por buena la tésis renkiana de el ulterior vaciado in extremis de las fosas; ¿ no creéis que es realmente complicado vaciarlas todas sin dejar ni un solo cadáver o algunos huesos? Y más si el equipo ejecutor del vaciado es distinto al del llenado.


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Feb 2021)

Renko, hay notas entre Sánchez y Ruiz que se comunican el traslado de inquilinos en junio de 2005, cuando todavía no estaba alquilada la casa del enclave minero en octubre de 2005.


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Dando por buena la tésis renkiana de el ulterior vaciado in extremis de las fosas; ¿ no creéis que es realmente complicado vaciarlas todas sin dejar ni un solo cadáver o algunos huesos? Y más si el equipo ejecutor del vaciado es distinto al del llenado.



Pasaron solo unos tres años desde que los enterraron. Los cuerpos deberían estar bastante "enteros" todavía.

Pero sobretodo, no me cabe en la cabeza que los desenterradores fueran personas diferentes a los enterradores. Deberían de ser los mismos si o si.
Solo los enterradores sabían los sitios exactos donde dejaron los cuerpos. Lo que tengo dudas es si recordarían el número exacto de cuerpos que enterraron ya que las notas de Mena, donde se registraba todo, ya no estaban en manos de su ex-jefe (recién jubilado) y ese dato exacto a lo mejor ya no lo tenía nadie.
Quiero decir que si sabes el numero de cuerpos exacto que enterraste en total, no te vas de allí hasta que no te llevas el último.... pero si no te acuerdas si eran 87 o 89, pues..... y ese dato, si alguien aparte de Mena no fue anotando y guardándolo, no se..... Lo que tampoco sabemos es si se enterraron bastante cerca unos de otros o con cierto orden ... o no.

En todo caso yo entiendo que al acordonar la zona por las obras y disponiendo de dias suficientes, mejor maquinaria que un pico y una pala, y tranquilidad y privacidad para el desentierro, no hubo problema en llevarse todos los cuerpos. Por eso fue importante también organizar esa obra como pantalla. Hubiera sido dantesco, patético, arriesgado y peligroso hacerlo a pelo sin esa cobertura logística y de seguridad, aun pudiendo volver a alquilar la casa.

Lo hicieron muy bien. No quisieron correr ningún riesgo. Había mucho en juego


----------



## GranReserva (13 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Lo han hecho bastante mal, aparte de informar a gente que se ha ido de la lengua.
> 
> Lo suyo sería volver a alquilar esas propiedades si es que están disponibles. Imaginaros !!! Tener ese terreno para ti para hacer lo mismo pero al revés, sin molestias, etc....
> Supongo que han contemplado esa posibilidad. Alberto padre es muy listo y viejo zorro. Desde luego hay que confiar más en él que en el hijo.



El hijo es un poco bocas. Tanto canuto le suelta mucho la lengua y da demasiada información. Esto de las fosas comunes deberían haberlo planificado más en secreto solo entre gente de mucha confianza constatada. Han dado la voz de alarma al partido sicario, a sus acólitos y gente de las "asociaciones discretas" y con la excusa de la plandemia ya pueden hacer cierres perianales y toques de queda para remover y hacer traslados.


----------



## renko (13 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Renko, hay notas entre Sánchez y Ruiz que se comunican el traslados de inquilinos en junio de 2005, cuando todavía no estaba alquilada la casa del enclave minero en octubre de 2005.



Si. Me lo acaba de decir Chortino. Ya le respondí arriba. Voy a revisar el video y voy a tomar nota de cada fecha. 

Me gustaría saber cuantos cuerpos pudieron haber enterrado allí, en la primera. Si no son muchos no creo que les hubiera supuesto demasiado problema. El gran grueso de cuerpos entiendo que estaba en la segunda casa con mucha diferencia. 

_
"Viendo el video deduje que en la primera casa no llegaron a enterrar a nadie. Supongo que lo pensé porque la descartaron enseguida y siguieron buscando casas  "_


----------



## javvi (13 Feb 2021)

No sé si es demasiado peliculero: como hay un campo de tiro en Mequinenza situado en la cima de las colinas que bordean el Ebro y que tiene una carretera que va hasta el castillo ¿es posible que algunos de los inquilinos fuesen ejecutados allí mismo en Mequinenza? Total ¿qué pensarían los vecinos del pueblo al oír tiros? Pues nada, que debe haber alguien practicando en el discreto campo de tiro. 
Por otro lado el castillo de Mequinenza pertenece a la Fundación Endesa. Parece ser que las visitas al castillo gratuitas, guiadas y previa reserva se reanudaron en el 2017. 
, 
Se reanudan las visitas guiadas gratuitas al Castillo de Mequinenza
Endesa, empresa del ibex 35 es conocida por sus puertas giratorias, retiros dorados de ministros y ministras. Me pregunto si algún pacto importante con mandil incluido se firmó en el castillo de Mequinenza.


----------



## Effetá (13 Feb 2021)

Porque haberlos metido en una galería de una mina, y luego haberla cerrado, ¿es imposible? Y que el alquiler de la casa no sea más que una aproximación a la localidad para comprobar sus posibilidades.

¿O eran minas a cielo abierto?


----------



## Leon1 (13 Feb 2021)

Visitando en grupo del expediente Royuela en Facebook me encuentro con un post en el que dicen que el caso 386 de los asesinatos de Mena es el tal Jesús Moncada y que las fechas coinciden. Esto es de locos!!! Y presuntamente murió de cáncer según la prensa... los papeles hablan de acuerdo familiar.


----------



## Loignorito (13 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Mena sabe que Royuela tiene toda su documentación del zulo en 2006. Se entera por la querella que le pone ese año. EL zulo acaba en manos de Royuela ese mismo año, meses antes de interponer la querella, pero hasta registrar la querella Mena no sabe a donde ha ido a parar todo. Es con la querella que sabe que todo el pastel está en manos de su archienemigo Alberto Royuela.
> Es en ese momento en el que Mena se supone que empieza a mover hilos para organizar la extracción de los cadáveres de las fosas. Entiendo que lo hace inmediatamente que sabe quien tiene sus papeles, claro.
> 
> Los papeles de Mena no acaban en manos de Royuela tras la detención de Morín en Nov. de 2007, que es como yo pensaba, si no un año antes. La verdad es que con el tiempo he ido olvidando algunos detalles de aquello.



Debemos de tener en cuenta que la fecha que podemos inferir de la toma de documentos por parte de Royuela, no es el "minuto uno" de esto. Hablamos de ingentes cantidades de documentos manuscritos de difícil lectura. Eso lleva mucho tiempo y es necesario mucho personal para investigarlo leyéndolo todo. Y más si pensamos que el detonante de todo es la muerte del hijo. Seguro que buscaría primero cualquier cosa relacionada con ello y dejaría en segundo término lo demás, excepto que Royuela supiese que esas fosas existían, pero esto es mera especulación. Resumo: la pregunta es la siguiente ¿cuando Royuela tiene conocimiento de que entre esas miles de notas manuscritas se habla de fosas? ¿por uno de esos extraños giros del destino llamaron su atención al poco de tenerlas? ¿o por el contrario ni se enteró hasta hace relativamente poco?

Lo que sí está claro, es que Mena sí sabía el órdago que contenían estas. Y si los Royuela no se enteraron a tiempo, tuvieron un tiempo quizá enorme para "poner orden".


----------



## kozioł (13 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> No, no es eso MG. Lo de la rehabilitación del *pueblo minero* que se hizo, que es lo que nos interesa, viene por otro lado. Ya verás:
> 
> Lo que nos interesa está en ese enlace que colgó *@Leon1* antes. Este:
> 
> ...



Me he equivocado antes al decir que Mena se había enterado del robo del zulo en 2009 por las diligencias de la Juez Ma. Eugenia Alegret Burgués.

Ya lo debió de hacer en 2006 cuando Royuela Padre puso una primera querella en el Supremo por el asesinato de su hijo Javier Royuela y el encubrimiento por parte de Mena.
Mena reaccionó pidiendo ayuda a Pumpido con una carta a Zapatero y le sugirieron jubilarse para llegar a ser aforado.

A ver, creo que nos estamos liando. @Monsieur George y yo te hemos puesto un documento en que se ve que se concibió en 2004 el proyecto del museo minero.

- El *20 de diciembre de 2004* se licita realizar el *Museo minero de Mequinenza*. La decisión es entonces y Mena lo sabría

-* Mena en mayo de 2005*, está moviendo los hilos para alquilar un chalet a 1km del núcleo urbano del pueblo.

- *En octubre de 2005 han desechado un primer chalet y alquilan otro cerca del enclave minero *por alguna razón, corrigiendo una primera ubicación.
(Por cierto... en las notas se refieren al chalet "bueno" como "cercano al enclave minero". Eso me llama la atención, pues si hubiera sido otro chalet ya planteado en este hilo quizá sería más natural decir "cercano al castillo")

- En Febrero de 2006, Mena se da cuenta de que se están moviendo hilos contra Morín y su clínica, por los escándalos públicos en TV, y contacta con Morín para tomar medidas, y ayudarle a continuar en el negocio. Concibe la idea de deshacerse de la documentación.

- *En 2006 Royuela Padre, por medio de un topo comprado, consigue el zulo* que tiene Mena en la clínica abortista.

- Antes del verano de 2006 se ha efectuado la "faena" de los "inquilinos"

- Acto seguido, en verano de 2006, Royuela ha puesto una querella a Mena en el Supremo a causa de la muerte de su hijo Javier. Mena se tiene que haber enterado de la captura del zulo.




Leon1 dijo:


> Visitando en grupo del expediente Royuela en Facebook me encuentro con un post en el que dicen que el caso 386 de los asesinatos de Mena es el tal Jesús Moncada y que las fechas coinciden. Esto es de locos!!! Y presuntamente murió de cáncer según la prensa... los papeles hablan de acuerdo familiar.



@Leon1. Estoy flipando:

- El escritor mequinanzano Jesús Moncada muere en junio de 2005. MURIÓ DE UN CANCER, DICE AQUÍ...!
*Familiares, amigos y lectores velan los restos del escritor Jesús Moncada*

- En un vídeo que has puesto, la alcaldesa de Mequinenza dice que la decisión de rehabilitar el pueblo viejo se produjo *DESPUÉS *de traer las cenizas de Jesús Moncada



- ¿La razón, por tanto, si la hay, de que Mena hubiera escogido el lugar, tiene que estar ligado con algo preexistente a la muerte del escritor?
Porque yo creía que las minas proporcionan un buen escondrijo, o que "fosas comunes" de la Guerra Civil que se van descubriendo pueden servir como coartada. O que, como parece haber hecho en otros cementerios, puede mezclar los inquilinos con muertos

- Pero ahora parece que el "comando" también hizo algún trabajito "extra" desde el chalet.
¿Quizá querían influir en la rehabilitación del pueblo viejo? Ya no sé qué es antes, si es el huevo o la gallina!!!!

- ¿Y qué relación tenía Mena con la familia de Moncada para conseguir un encarguito suyo tan rápido -1 mes después de aterrizar en Mequinenza-?
Por algo escogería Mena el sitio.

Edito: según la Wikipedia, Moncada murió en una clínica de Barcelona.
*Jesús Moncada - Wikipedia*

_"Y, de hecho, cuando enfermó estaba trabajando en una novela que llevaba el título provisional de "Dante S.L.", donde pensaba recrear e"l ambiente vivido durante aquellos años. La novela quedó inacabada, ya que le diagnosticaron un cáncer de pulmón en otoño de 2004 y murió en una clínica de Barcelona el 13 de junio de 2005. A petición del autor, sus cenizas fueron llevadas a Mequinenza y fueron dipositadas en el solar que había ocupado su casa en el Pueblo Viejo de Mequinenza. El 9 de julio se le concedió a título póstumo la distinción de "hijo predilecto" de Mequinenza. "_


----------



## kozioł (13 Feb 2021)

Effetá dijo:


> Porque haberlos metido en una galería de una mina, y luego haberla cerrado, ¿es imposible? Y que el alquiler de la casa no sea más que una aproximación a la localidad para comprobar sus posibilidades.
> 
> ¿O eran minas a cielo abierto?



La mina es cerrada, se ve en muchos vídeos.



Yo es algo que veo muy lógico, factible y ventajoso para Mena. Tienes un agujero preparado en el futuro museo, y cuando terminas de llenarlo, lo tapas. Y todo teniendo amigos en el pueblo que se comprometan a no mirar.

La entrada de la derecha es la que refiero yo antes en un post anterior, que era la que aparece en la foto que puso Santiago.

En 2005:





En 2020:


----------



## renko (14 Feb 2021)

Ufffff. Acabo de mirarlo y *en la primera casa llegaron a enterrar a 26 inquilinos*. Cuando vi el video por primera vez ni me fijé en fechas ni nada, ya me vale 

Esa primera casa la alquilan el dia* 27-5-2005*, y al parecer la tienen hasta el* 24-10-2005*, en que cancelan el contrato (mañana con más tiempo os comento una cosa porque podría ser que trasladaran los de la primera casa a la segunda. Pudo haber un mes puente en que tuvieron las dos casas, aunque no se puede asegurar)

Y el 28-10-2005, 5 meses después de la primera, alquilan la segunda. No se porqué se me metió a mi en la cabeza que la primera la tuvieron bastante menos tiempo 

Aqui la lista con fechas de inquilinos enterrados en la primera casa. Total, *26*, como digo:

*27-5, se alquila la casa*

1 inquilino el 3-6
1 el 6-6
1 el 12-6
1 el 15-6
1 el 22-6
1 el 29-6
1 el 3-7
1 el 10-7
1 el 15-7
2 el 19-7
1 el 4-8
1 el 11-8
1 el 16-8
1 el 21-8
1 el 3-9
2 el 9-9
1 el 15-9
1 el 21-9
1 el 26-9
1 el 2-10
1 el 7-10
1 el 10-10
1 el 16-10
1 el 20-10

*24-10, se cancela contrato*


----------



## javvi (14 Feb 2021)

Hay muchos tipos de minas, en concreto esta de Mequinenza e independientemente de lo que ahora se enseña al público como museo ¿hacia dónde iba la mina? ¿hacia arriba? ¿hacia abajo? hacia abajo no me parece que sea terreno muy sólido. los ríos no son sólo la parte visible, me parece más probable que fuese hacia arriba. También podría ser horizontal de una sola planta. En el caso que fuese hacia arriba y hubiese un ascensor podría haber algún túnel hasta la cima donde esta el castillo y esto conectaría con lo que apunto en un comentario anterior. Toda una película de terror a lo Bermúdez de Castro.


----------



## kozioł (14 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Ufffff. Acabo de mirarlo y *en la primera casa llegaron a enterrar a 26 inquilinos*. Cuando vi el video por primera vez ni me fijé en fechas ni nada, ya me vale
> 
> Esa primera casa la alquilan el dia* 27-5-2005*, y la tienen hasta el* 24-10-2005*, en que cancelan el contrato (mañana con más tiempo os comento una cosa porque podría ser que trasladaran los de la primera casa a la segunda. Pudo haber un mes puente en que tuvieron las dos casas, aunque no se puede asegurar)
> 
> ...



Esto lleva a pensar de que se hartaron de transportar cuerpos desde el primer chalet elegido. Estaban dando mucho el cante.

Y eso también quiere decir que hay que descartar los chalets en sí como los lugares de enterramiento. Eran centros logísticos.

Si eligieron el segundo fue porque estaba mejor situado y más cerquita, probablemente.

"Cerca del enclave minero".


----------



## renko (14 Feb 2021)

Leon1 dijo:


> Visitando en grupo del expediente Royuela en Facebook me encuentro con un post en el que dicen que el caso 386 de los asesinatos de Mena es el tal Jesús Moncada y que las fechas coinciden. Esto es de locos!!! Y presuntamente murió de cáncer según la prensa... los papeles hablan de acuerdo familiar.



Puede ser que fuera uno de los que "eutanasiaron". Mena, entre sus "servicios" estaba el de aplicar eutanasias ilegales.

Este caso cuadraría con eso ya que la persona que muere parece estar gravemente enferma y quizá la familia decide que acabe su sufrimiento contratando los servicios de Mena a través de un abogado (míra a ver si viene de parte de algún bufete, que era lo habitual en estos casos).

Los sicarios de Mena, no solo provocaban accidentes de tráfico. atropellaban peatones o apuñalaban simulando atracos. También usaban sustancias químicas que introducian en bebidas para provocar insuficiencias cardiacas, renales, etc.... Su catálogo letal era amplío.


----------



## Peritta (14 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> En los comentarios del vídeo del Arconte alguien dice que ha enviado un enlace del vídeo del caso a la página del ayuntamiento de Mequinenza. Alguien dice que Luis Roldán tenía una finca en ese pueblo, por lo visto usaba el terreno para enterrar dinero. Que si buscamos Luis Roldán Mequinenza Melocotones en google nos encontramos una sorpresa.
> 
> Si es es clave minero tiene que haber cuevas por un tubo, pozos, etc.
> 
> ...



Habría que saber si esa finca seguía siendo del Roldán, o a quién se la vendió o a quién fue a parar. 

Sí, el Luis Doscarreras Roldán era aragonés, de la cuadrilla del Belloch y tal. De cuando el GAL. Y ascendió porque nadie de la PSOE de Navarra quería ser Gobernador Civil (subdelegado del gobierno se dice ahora) de allí y tuvieron que traerse a uno de Aragón. De ahí a ser Director General de la Guardia Civil ná, un saltito.

Pero no está mal traerlo al caso ya que las triquiñuelas maffiosas se hacen entre amigos. Además las tierras de labor suelen estar removidas y es más facil cavar hasta cierta profundidad y más si hay tractores y aperos a mano.
Luego opino que tampoco es descartable la finca ésa.




Dr.Nick dijo:


> Alguien puede hacer un resumen de esto en 4 líneas? Parece interesante pero si me he de leer 268 páginas igual paso.



¿En 4 líneas dice usté?. Joer.

-Pues ná, que unos particulares muy Paco han capturado al deep-state ése, trentipicomil documentos -para que luego digan que no existe una administración paralela- de puño y letra digo.
-Vamos, que por pruebas no va a ser. Otra cosa es que hubieran capturado el archivo del comisario Villarejo, el de la dermatóloga, que ahí hubiera salido hasta porno, la cosa hubiera tenido más audiencia y se habría usté enterao don Wenceslao. 
-Los de la judicatura se ponen así como de perfil mientras miran al techo silbando anodinas cancioncitas suecas. Y los de la prensa igual oiga. Ni se dan por aludidos.
-Total que lo comentamos por aquí monamí a ver si a alguien se le abre la úlcera o se le cae la cara de vergüenza. Bueno, y para demostrar que los comedoritos pueden tener los güevos más gordos que los mañacopikolos.


Bueno, son unos renglones de plotter, un poco más largos.

Es que como la prensa desde el 3 de Abril del 2004, cuando la administración resolvió el caso 11-M, abandonó la realidad y se pasó al mundo de la fantasía, pues podemos ocupar su lugar.

Al fin y al cabo la gente siempre quiere enterarse de lo que pasa.



Spoiler



A mí me ha desilusionado el tío Federico y hasta el Luis del Pino.
El Perez Abellán no, porque los muertos ya no pueden desilusionar. Sin embargo pueden usarse como bandera.







Y si no le gusta el Perez Abellán como emblema para este hilo, podemos usar al Inspector-Jefe Pedrito:







Lástima que la Margarita Landi se muriera antes de los Idus de Marzo del 2004, si no, no se hubieran atrevido a contarnos que los que se "inmolan" en trenes de cercanías asesinando a 191 personas al azar, se ponen los calzoncillos por "capas" en lugar de por "pares".

Para ello hubieran necesitado 4 suicidados como poco y me barrunto que los que aparecieron en el piso de la calle Martín Gaite de Leganes estaban destinados a ser colocarlos como pruebas falsas, igual que colocaron en la Kangoo el cacho cartucho de Goma-2 con Metenamina de impureza, un 0'01273% pero la máquina le calculaba tres decimales más de precisión. Oiga, justo la misma que tenía la muestra-patrón de la comisaría de Canillas. 

Jua, jua,jua. Putos espectrógrafos de masas.

Vamos, que no era un cartucho de la misma caja sino que era el mismo puto cartucho.

-Miau -dijo el sabueso (en este caso sabuesa) que no llegó viva al juicio de 2007 y no pudieron hacer con ella el contraanálisis a ver si olía bien o no, y distinguia la dinamita del hachise, o la dinamita minera del explosivo militar.
Cosa que nuestro jefe de tecnicos en desactivación de explosivos y la madre que los parió, Sr. Sanchez Manzano, no.

O éso juraba él en seis o siete liturgias.

Vivir para ver.





________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Alberto352 (14 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Bien. Supongo que muchos ya conoceréis el asunto. Se trata de la gravísima trama corrupta que aparece en unos documentos que ha dado a conocer un tal Alberto Royuela.
> 
> Esos documentos pertenecerían al ex-fiscal jefe del TSJC* José María Mena Alvarez, *que los habría mantenido escondidos y que de una forma que sería largo de explicar ahora, habrían llegado a manos de Royuela.
> 
> ...



Me parece bien que esto sea tan popular pero parece que este foro no es suficiente. También debe ser de los pocos que no censura informaciones no oficiales.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Feb 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Me he equivocado antes al decir que Mena se había enterado del robo del zulo en 2009 por las diligencias de la Juez Ma. Eugenia Alegret Burgués.
> 
> Ya lo debió de hacer en 2006 cuando Royuela Padre puso una primera querella en el Supremo por el asesinato de su hijo Javier Royuela y el encubrimiento por parte de Mena.
> Mena reaccionó pidiendo ayuda a Pumpido con una carta a Zapatero y le sugirieron jubilarse para llegar a ser aforado.
> ...





Eligieron un día 13 para liquidar a este hombre. Los masones y su firma reconocible.

Esta tarde leía sobre Moncada, las obras tras su muerte, y ahora leo que encima fue víctima de la trama. Es que es alucinante.


----------



## renko (14 Feb 2021)

Loignorito dijo:


> Debemos de tener en cuenta que la fecha que podemos inferir de la toma de documentos por parte de Royuela, no es el "minuto uno" de esto. Hablamos de ingentes cantidades de documentos manuscritos de difícil lectura. Eso lleva mucho tiempo y es necesario mucho personal para investigarlo leyéndolo todo. Y más si pensamos que el detonante de todo es la muerte del hijo. Seguro que buscaría primero cualquier cosa relacionada con ello y dejaría en segundo término lo demás, excepto que Royuela supiese que esas fosas existían, pero esto es mera especulación. Resumo: la pregunta es la siguiente ¿cuando Royuela tiene conocimiento de que entre esas miles de notas manuscritas se habla de fosas? ¿por uno de esos extraños giros del destino llamaron su atención al poco de tenerlas? ¿o por el contrario ni se enteró hasta hace relativamente poco?
> 
> Lo que sí está claro, es que Mena sí sabía el órdago que contenían estas. Y si los Royuela no se enteraron a tiempo, tuvieron un tiempo quizá enorme para "poner orden".



Exacto, es así.

No podemos saber cuanto tiempo pasó desde que Royuela se hizo con el zulo, hasta que, revisando su vasto contenido, supo de las fosas. Habría que preguntárselo para saberlo.

El que se tuvo que dar mucha prisa en actuar y mover hilos en el asunto de las fosas fue Mena. Recordad que en sept. de 2007 se licitaron las obras.
Mena sabía que era una carrera contrareloj y que disponía de cierto margen, pero no se imaginaría que su rival fuera tan lento.


----------



## renko (14 Feb 2021)

Leon1 dijo:


> Visitando en grupo del expediente Royuela en Facebook me encuentro con un post en el que dicen que el caso 386 de los asesinatos de Mena es el tal Jesús Moncada y que las fechas coinciden. Esto es de locos!!! Y presuntamente murió de cáncer según la prensa... los papeles hablan de acuerdo familiar.



Es fascinante lo tuyo, @Leon1. No dejas de sorprenderme. Tienes como un imán intuitivo poderosísimo arrojando mucha luz. Intervienes poco pero con gran brillantez.....

.... y es que he revisado por curiosidad ese *expediente nº 386 de Jesús Moncada Estruga *del que hablas. Mas que nada quería ver si fue encargo de un bufete, como suponía y así es.

He googleado ese nombre y resulta que fue un escritor conocido. Tiene su entrada en wikipedia ( Jesús Moncada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ). Pues bien, indagando en su vida resulta que* es de Mequinenza !!! *

Es del pueblo minero antiguo*. *Vivía en la_ calle Zaragoza,_ que es la calle paralela más cercana a la actual carretera.
Vivía a tiro de piedra de la casa/fosa donde sus mismos verdugos enterraban a otros que corríeron su misma suerte. Además murió el 13-6-2005, diez dias después de que esos verdugos llevasen el primer cuerpo a esconderlo a su Mequinenza natal.
Pues fijaros que cosas, uno de sus deseos antes de morir fue que tras su muerte sus cenizas se esparcieran en el solar donde estuvo levantada su casa, como así se hizo  Podemos decir, por tanto, que los hombres de Mena dejaron sin saberlo a una de sus victimas allí tras el traslado 

Se le concedió a título póstumo la distinción de "hijo predilecto" de Mequinenza. 







Flipante. Sabias eso que he contado ???? o es un caso al azar que has escogido ??? (EDITO: Ahora lo entiendo todo. Eso me pasa por no leerme todos los mensajes)

Por cierto, en su entrada de wikipedia hay una imagen del antiguo pueblo minero de Mequinenza, cuando estaba en pie y lleno de vida. Un auténtico regalo de foto. Cómo ha cambiado ese entorno en unas décadas.







Yo no se a vosotros pero a mi me están entrando unas ganas tremendas de visitar ese pueblo.... pasear por esas calles vacias del antiguo pueblo.... verlo desde lo alto del castillo, ver donde confluyen los rios..... Es un sitio con una carga potentísima. En un lugar estratégico. Fascinante. Un pueblo que fue y ya no existe, y un pueblo totalmente nuevo. Un auténtico lugar de culto después de las cosas que acabamos de conocer de ese lugar.

Os confieso que hace solo cuatro dias no hubiera sabido decir con seguridad en que provincia se encontraba Mequinenza


----------



## kozioł (14 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Pues bien, he googleado ese nombre y resulta que fue un escritor conocido. Tiene su entrada en wikipedia ( Jesús Moncada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ). Pues bien, indagando en su vida resulta que* es de Mequinenza !!! *





Eso es que no me has leído antes en un post anterior que he puesto bastante atrás, con citas de Moncada, hablando de cómo enterraban los lugareños a los suyos. Y la hipótesis que he puesto sobre el lugar del antiguo cementerio.





kozioł dijo:


> He encontrado en un documento de historia sobre la localidad (Autora: Gemma Saura Romo) una serie de citas del autor mequinanzano Jesús Moncada sobre el emplazamiento del antiguo cementerio. Creo que debe estar cercano al actual Museo de la Mina.
> 
> *Mequinensa i Ainielle: pobles literaris i fantasmes. Història de dues desaparicions*
> 
> ...


----------



## Hermoso Raton (14 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> El apellido Belloch tiene pinta de ser judío, así como anécdota. He leído sobre apellidos de este origen y terminados en -och aparecen como apellidos judaicos. Otro que quizás os suene es Benarroch, en España hay una peletera/diseñadora famosa llamada Elena Benarroch y ella es judía nacida en Marruecos, muy vinculada al PSOE así como otra anécdota. Ni de coña estoy relacionando a esta mujer en esta trama, entiéndase, solo hago relación de apellidos judíos terminados en -och y pongo el de esta mujer como ejemplo nada más.
> 
> Y ahí regreso a Belloch. He leído que Zaragoza tiene una importante vinculación con la masonería, por allí hay como una logia rosacruz. Este tío, el "superministro", fue alcalde de la localidad y mandamás de la región. Se casó con Mari Cruz Soriano y por lo menos ella iba en segundas nupcias, con una hija crecidita ya el día de la boda, si no recuerdo mal en Zaragoza, él no se si iba en segundas nupcias, ya estaban los dos como cerca de los 50 por lo menos.
> 
> ...




Me temo que el origen del apellido Belloch es mucho más profano, proviene de Cataluña del municipio del Bell Lloch/Bell Lloc (sitio bonito) Bell Lloch - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## renko (14 Feb 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Eso es que no me has leído antes en un post anterior que he puesto bastante atrás, con citas de Moncada, hablando de cómo enterraban los lugareños a los suyos. Y la hipótesis que he puesto sobre el lugar del antiguo cementerio.



No, no lo había leido. Disculpad. Ahora entiendo que hablarais de ese hombre. Os habíais adelantado a mi. No lo relacioné con lo del video de la alcaldesa. Pensé que era otro


----------



## Uritorco (14 Feb 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Habría que saber si esa finca seguía siendo del Roldán, o a quién se la vendió o a quién fue a parar



Me parece que esa finca fue a parar a manos de Banesto.

Casi todo el patrimonio de Roldán se vendió pese al embargo estatal

Como se sabe, el presidente de Banesto hasta diciembre de 1993, no fue otro que Mario Conde, otro conocidísimo masón, y casualidades de la vida, Luis Roldán acabó como hombre de confianza del ex banquero de Tuy. Como siempre, todas las esferas de poder conectadas entre ellas por distintos y diferentes vericuetos.

El entorno de Conde logró que Roldán hiciera una declaracion judicial a favor del ex banquero


----------



## Energia libre (14 Feb 2021)

Leon1 dijo:


> Visitando en grupo del expediente Royuela en Facebook me encuentro con un post en el que dicen que el caso 386 de los asesinatos de Mena es el tal Jesús Moncada y que las fechas coinciden. Esto es de locos!!! Y presuntamente murió de cáncer según la prensa... los papeles hablan de acuerdo familiar.



No es de locos si no de nota.
Menuda rapidez de reflejos, le felicito.
Aparte es una conformación, la policia no cree en casualidades.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (14 Feb 2021)

No quiero hacer mucho off-topic, pero desde luego me parece demasiada casualidad que un pueblucho como Mequinenza logre reunir a Luis Roldán (tierras), Belloch (lista electoral) y Mena (cadáveres).

Parece que en la zona hubo una fuerte presencia templaria


> *Esta orden dominó desde el siglo XII hasta el XIV un territorio que abarcaba desde Tortosa hasta el norte de Castellón, y que por el interior alcanzaba a Mequinenza y Monzón.* Gironès defiende que, desde que se instalaron los templarios en la zona, numerosos pueblos de la Ribera d'Ebre y la Terra Alta alcanzaron su esplendor tras la reconquista a los sarracenos. Los templarios construyeron ermitas y levantaron pueblos y pedanías con sentido de defensa militar. Algunos de los antiguos núcleos, hoy deshabitados, de Batea (Terra Alta) conservan aún restos de fortificaciones junto a ermitas del mismo periodo. Su estilo, austero y siguiendo modelos clásicos, se mezcló con elementos árabes.



Un libro documenta los vestigios de la arquitectura templaria en el sur de Cataluña


casualidad? o causalidad?


----------



## Duda Metódica (14 Feb 2021)

Aclaro que la bocamina a la que me refiero en un post anterior es la que aparece en este enlace: Boca de la mina - Mequinenza . Creo que no se corresponde con la entrada al museo de la minería. Si bien hubo minas a los dos lados de los rios, parece ser que lo único que funcionaba en los ultimos tiempos era la mina de carbon de la orilla este del Segre.


----------



## javvi (14 Feb 2021)

La Mequinenza de Jesús Moncada en imágenes. El pueblo viejo abandonado. Habla su hermana. Narrado en catalan.
La Mequinensa de Jesús Moncada, en imatges


----------



## javvi (14 Feb 2021)

Una demolición controlada de la torre de la iglesia de Mequinenza. Un método muy arcaico comparado con las maravillas que se hacen ya en el siglo XXI.


----------



## renko (14 Feb 2021)

En un mensaje anterior alguien que no recuerdo comentó que los chalets alquilados podrían ser simplemente bases logisticas y que los enterramientos se realizarían en otros sitios de la zona, la mina..... Entonces por qué se escogieron chalets o casas alejadas del pueblo y discretas ? Si eran meras bases para instalarse en la zona previamente a los enterramientos, podían haber alquilado un piso en el centro del pueblo, no ? ¿Por qué tanto interés en que estuvieran aisladas y a la suficiente distancia del pueblo ? ¿Por qué se desechó la primera casa si solo era una _base logística_ ?

Aparte, en las notas se habla de "_trasladar 1 *inquilino al chalet *de Mequinenza_". Literal. Si lo vas a enterrar en la mina o en otro sitio ajeno al chalet, no dices eso en la nota.

El chalet o casa era el lugar donde se enterraban. Los cuerpos debieron de ser enterrados en el entorno más cercano o colindante al chalet, o en el mismo terreno de este.


----------



## javvi (14 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> En un mensaje anterior alguien que no recuerdo comentó que los chalets alquilados podrían ser simplemente bases logisticas y que los enterramientos se realizarían en otros sitios de la zona, la mina..... Entonces por qué se escogieron chalets o casas alejadas del pueblo y discretas ? Si eran meras bases para instalarse en la zona previamente a los enterramientos, podían haber alquilado un piso en el centro del pueblo, no ? ¿Por qué tanto interés en que estuvieran aisladas y a la suficiente distancia del pueblo ? ¿Por qué se desechó la primera casa si solo era una _base logística_ ?
> 
> Aparte, en las notas se habla de "_trasladar 1 *inquilino al chalet *de Mequinenza_". Literal. Si lo vas a enterrar en la mina o en otro sitio ajeno al chalet, no dices eso en la nota.
> 
> El chalet o casa era el lugar donde se enterraban. Los cuerpos debieron de ser enterrados en el entorno más cercano o colindante al chalet, o en el mismo terreno de este.



Lo dudo, si estamos hablando de más de cien inquilinos ¿dónde? ¿en el jardincito del chalet? ¿en las cercanías del chalet para que pase cualquier 
pagés y lo vea todo? ¿Qué tipo de zulo hace falta para enterrar a más de cien cadáveres y sin que la tierra lo remueva todo a lo pocos días y empiecen a asomar manos como en La Romana?


----------



## Monsieur George (14 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Es fascinante lo tuyo, @Leon1. No dejas de sorprenderme. Tienes como un imán intuitivo poderosísimo arrojando mucha luz. Intervienes poco pero con gran brillantez.....
> 
> .... y es que he revisado por curiosidad ese *expediente nº 386 de Jesús Moncada Estruga *del que hablas. Mas que nada quería ver si fue encargo de un bufete, como suponía y así es.
> 
> ...



¿Intuyes que puede ser un lugar simbólico? Si te puede servir, por Caspe pasa el meridiano 0º. Es curioso que ese es el cruce de varios ríos. Un lugar estratégico para la navegación fluvial, de la que vivía de antaño gran parte del pueblo.

De todas formas, el lugar sería conocido por esos ambientes desde la construcción del Pantano. Yo reconozco que desconocía muchas cosas del enclave. De hecho, lamento y pido perdón si me ha leído algún lugareño por llamarlo "cutre pueblo". En realidad era el pueblo original, *el histórico*, por lo que hasta cierto punto sí tendría sentido* recordarlo de alguna manera y esas obras estarían justificadas.*

En un primer momento pensaba que ese lugar eran las viviendas de los obreros de la mina y que el pueblo histórico era el que actualmente tiene su ubicación. 

No se si en este foro o en los comentarios del video de Santiago Royuela he leído que alguien hace 20 años vio hacer hogueras en la localización de esas obras. Hogueras que no eran por San Antón, y que le dio un mal rollo impresionante.


----------



## renko (14 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Lo dudo, si estamos hablando de más de cien inquilinos ¿dónde? ¿en el jardincito del chalet? ¿en las cercanías del chalet para que pase cualquier pagés y lo vea todo? ¿Qué tipo de zulo hace falta para enterrar a más de cien cadáveres y sin que la tierra lo remueva todo a lo pocos días y empiecen a asomar manos como en La Romana?



¿ Cual era tu teoría al respecto ? ¿ la propia mina ? No. Hay que ceñirse a lo escrito en las notas. Es la única pista que tenemos. Y, como he dicho antes, estas son muy claras. Se habla de trasladar *inquilinos *a un *chalet.* Un chalet aislado y discreto. Se entiende que el mismo chalet sirve de "muro" que oculta lo que se hace detrás o al lado de él, o en el interior de su terreno.

Si no te digo que no sea engorroso, complicado, trabajoso y arriesgado hacer eso.... Estamos hablando de fosas, como los Royuela denominan a los tres lugares. Pero si no lo haces en una casa, lo tienes que hacer igualmente en otro sitio con el mismo o más engorro, trabajo, complicación y riesgo a ser visto. No se si me explico. ¿ Que me parece un cacao del copón y más con tantos cuerpos ? Pues claro, menudo pastelazo. Pero yo solo me hago eco e interpreto lo escrito en las notas, que me parecen bastante claras al respecto de que se usó el chalet o sus inmediaciones más cercanas para enterrar los cuerpos.

Además, insisto, si no es así, no tiene sentido cambiar un chalet por otro más alejado del pueblo y discreto.

Pero, en fin. Cada uno puede verlo como le parezca.


----------



## Monsieur George (14 Feb 2021)

Pero una cosa, Renko... Esas casas tienen propietarios... No creo que hayan pedido permiso a sus propietarios para hacer una fosa dentro de su jardín. 

Por cierto, el castillo no es un lugar ruinoso. *Está restaurado plenamente*. Desconozco que utilidad se le da ahora, pero *tiene una pintaza como hotel cojonuda*. ¿Es patrimonio del Estado?



Más sorpresas...

La titularidad del Castillo es del grupo *ENDESA*. Intuyo que a lo mejor fue adquirido a raíz de la construcción del pantano en los años 60. El emplazamiento oriundo era un castillo musulmán, pero encima de él se construyó este de planta poligonal. Durante siglos perteneció a la *Casa Ducal de Medinaceli*.

*IMPORTANTE. Ni es patrimonio del Estado ni admite visitas públicas... En la página que referenció dice expresamente que "hay un vigilante que no deja acceder a las inmediaciones del castillo..."

CASTILLO DE MEQUINENZA-ZARAGOZA*

Me parece que con el asunto colateral de las fosas, puede que hayamos llegado a un punto de más importancia y relevancia.


----------



## Debunker (14 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> De todas formas, como dijo un forero anteriormente, *todos los originales de esas notas estarán recubiertos con las huellas dactilares de quienes los han tocado*.
> 
> Ni pruebas caligráficas ni leches. Se coge la huella dactilar de Mena, y se analiza si esos papeles las tienen. *Así de fácil*




De verdad no se ni como explicarlo, en otro post dices lo mismo, que se compre a un-a sirviente del Mena para obtener pelos de él y confrontarlos con pelos que puedan aparecer en los papeles que a todos se nos caen pelos y seguro que en los papeles hay pelos.

Lo mismo da que sea ADN o huellas, ¿cómo consigues el ADN y-o las huellas de Mena para compararlo con las huellas y ADN que tu tienes en los papeles ? Si consigues el ADN de Mena de forma fraudulenta , (los pelos del sirviente) o de un vaso donde haya bebido Mena (huellas y ADN) , ¿como demuestras que esos pelos son de Mena o que bebió en ese vaso? 

Con tantas películas sobre el ADN , creemos que esa es la prueba irrefutable, lo es para otros casos , como violaciones y escenarios de crímenes y delitos en el momento que ocurren , en los papeles tanto el ADN como las huellas pueden ser implantados desde fuera, el mismo caso que tu pones de los pelos para comparar, en vez de comparar, los pelos se pueden volcar sobre los papeles , las huellas ¿con que las comparas si es imposible que nadie te proporcione las huellas de Mena ? y si las obtienes de un objeto que haya tocado Mena ¿como demuestras que ese objeto lo tocó Mena? Eso solo lo puede hacer un juez instructor del caso, y para eso el Expediente tiene que ser admitido en los Juzgados, y repito de nuevo, la escritura de puño y letra es más prueba que el puto ADN, la escritura es tu ser , como el ADN es única e irrepetible (es imposible de falsificar , se intenta pero no se consigue cuando tiene que pasar por un análisis grafológico, ni tan siquiera una firma), y además la escritura da más información sobre la personalidad del que escribe que, el mismo ADN que no da información sobre las emociones, la escritura en cambio puede aproximarse a la personalidad y mundo emocional de quien escribe, la escritura de puño y letra , una vez comprobada su autenticidad, es prueba irrefutable y aceptada por todos los tribunales del mundo al 100% , es algo que sea Asia, Europa, América o el último lugar del mundo , es aceptada como prueba incuestionable .

Yo supongo que pensáis así porque de alguna forma tenéis la mosca detrás de la oreja, es decir os quedan dudas de que el expediente sea real y buscáis pruebas que os den conformidad , pero es hora de que abandonéis esa percepción , el ER está en la situación que está porque ningún juzgado lo ha admitido a trámite y aunque el ER tuviera cien ADN,s y mil huellas de Mena demostrables, sino es admitido a trámite en los juzgados , no tienes nada como ocurre con los papeles.


----------



## Debunker (14 Feb 2021)

Energia libre dijo:


> Bueno Mequinenza estuvo en el centro de la Batalla del Ebro la más sangrienta de toda la guerra, debe de haber miles de cuerpos enterrados aquí y alla, quizá por eso se eligio este enclave y tampoco sabemos si lo eligió mena o ruiz.
> Decia Santi que tenia gente vigilando la zona y no sabemos desde cuándo.
> Podrian estar los cuerpos o podrian no estar quien lo sabe.
> Renko creo que hace bien en avisar sobre la posibilidad de que sea una trampa para desligitimar el caso; aunque por otro lado si un juzgado se pone a desenterrar supuestos cuerpos tb tendria que dar validez al resto del ER y ese no admite dudas, tendria que revisar una a una las muertes de las notas y con solo una que fuera cierta o demostrable daria lugar a evaluar el resto de las 1.136.
> ...




No se donde he leído que en Mequinenza no hay leyendas de fosas de la GC, vamos que en el pueblo no hay rumores ni datos históricos de fosas comunes sean del bando que sean de la GC.


----------



## renko (14 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Intuyes que puede ser un lugar simbólico? Si te puede servir, por Caspe pasa el meridiano 0º. Es curioso que ese es el cruce de varios ríos. Un lugar estratégico para la navegación fluvial, de la que vivía de antaño gran parte del pueblo.
> 
> De todas formas, el lugar sería conocido por esos ambientes desde la construcción del Pantano. Yo reconozco que desconocía muchas cosas del enclave. De hecho, lamento y pido perdón si me ha leído algún lugareño por llamarlo "cutre pueblo". En realidad era el pueblo original, *el histórico*, por lo que hasta cierto punto sí tendría sentido* recordarlo de alguna manera y esas obras estarían justificadas.*
> 
> ...



Algo tiene ese pueblo y esa zona 


Ya lo han explicado varios foreros. Me ha llamado la atención el post que en la página anterior ha escrito * @Hermoso Raton* sobre su fuerte pasado *templario*, orden de caballería que fue germen de la actual *masonería*, su institución hermana y heredera.... y ya sabemos el vínculo de la mayoría de los nombres propios que aparecen en el ER con esa discreta y siniestra institución que tiene metastasiado el PSOE, el partido que controla esa área precisamente, asi como a buena parte de la judicatura (y cualquier núcleo de poder, de hecho).

Luego está lo que se comentaba de la finca de Roldán (PSOE), su estrecha relación Mario Conde (masón) y demás..... Parece que todos los caminos conduzcan a Mequinenza.


*(Abro un paréntesis)* ¿ Por qué Mena o Ruiz decidieron que una de las fosas se ubicara allí ? 
Geográficamente parece el lugar más cercano a su base de Barcelona (está justo en el límite con Cataluña) que les pueda ofrecer la cobertura politica local + regional a la sombra de ese partido "cómplice". En Cataluña se tiene que producir una cuadratura astrológica muy complicada para que esa cobertura politica local-regional se produzca y encima sea sólida y duradera en el tiempo.... y que encima el territorio municipal permita aislamiento y discreción, cosa imposible en el cinturón de Barcelona que es el feudo más sociata de Cataluña. En la Cataluña profunda existe el terreno pero no la cobertura política de ese partido "amigo".


Al hilo de lo primero que comentaba en el post y sobre la figura de alguien relevante allí y en este asunto que estamos tratando estos dias, *Jesús Moncada*, siguiendo su trayectoria y contactos, desprende un tufo a masón que echa para atrás. Sus vínculos políticos con la izquierda. Los vinculos políticos de sus más estrechos contactos, Edmón Vallés, Pere Calders, *el *_*ateneo*_ (nido de masones por excelencia), PSC, PSUC (el mismo partido del que eran miembros Mena, Jimenez-Villarejo, nido de masonería progre), etc....

Todo el conjunto desprende un tufo masónico importante .... y por la situación estratégico-"telúrica" del lugar, casi parece un centro de reuniones, tenidas o cosas mucho más chungas de las que todos sabemos practica esa gente.

El sitio se las trae


----------



## renko (14 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Pero una cosa, Renko... Esas casas tienen propietarios... No creo que hayan pedido permiso a sus propietarios para hacer una fosa dentro de su jardín.
> 
> Por cierto, el castillo no es un lugar ruinoso. *Está restaurado plenamente*. Desconozco que utilidad se le da ahora, pero *tiene una pintaza como hotel cojonuda*. ¿Es patrimonio del Estado?
> 
> ...



Vaya !!! Pues ya sabemos en los sótanos de qué edificio pueden tener lugar esas reuniones "discretas", así como toda su liturgia y ritualística  Además con pinta de ser del más alto nivel, no en plan _paco-bar España_


----------



## kozioł (14 Feb 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Aclaro que la bocamina a la que me refiero en un post anterior es la que aparece en este enlace: Boca de la mina - Mequinenza . Creo que no se corresponde con la entrada al museo de la minería. Si bien hubo minas a los dos lados de los rios, parece ser que lo único que funcionaba en los ultimos tiempos era la mina de carbon de la orilla este del Segre.



MUY BUENO!!!!

*Yo me había confundido* de entrada, mirando que el agujero de medio punto se parecía.


La foto que puso Santiago en el vídeo es de esa boca que dices. Eso está a 8km de Mequinenza!!!!








Foto de Santiago:








*ENLACE DE LA MINA VIEJA, GOBIERNO DE ARAGÓN*


----------



## Monsieur George (14 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Vaya !!! Pues ya sabemos en los sótanos de qué edificio pueden tener lugar esas reuniones "discretas", así como toda su liturgia y ritualística  Además con pinta de ser del más alto nivel, no en plan _paco-bar España_



Mira sus interiores, Renko... 

Por una extraña casualidad, a una reportera se le permitió la entrada al interior del castillo... A todo lujo..., *como un hotelazo de 5 estrellas... *Perfectamente habilitado para ser habitado y vivir en él... ¡¡Hasta televisión de plasma en el minuto 3, jajajaj  !!

Propiedad del grupo *ENDESA*. *No está musealizado, por lo que no se permiten las visitas públicas.* Y como vemos en su interior, está perfectamente preparado para residir en él...


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Feb 2021)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> Me temo que el origen del apellido Belloch es mucho más profano, proviene de Cataluña del municipio del Bell Lloch/Bell Lloc (sitio bonito) Bell Lloch - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre




¿Bell/Baal?. Cataluña era en la Edad Media, una comunidad bestial judía y hasta hoy.


----------



## Debunker (14 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Recapitulo: Las obras de recuperación o rehabilitación del casco viejo minero (las que nos interesan y que son las que a la postre pusieron toda esa "zona caliente" patas arriba) se licitan en agosto de 2007 hasta el dia 30 de septiembre, que es la fecha limite para admitir ofertas.
> Mena se entera en 2006 (seguramente a finales ya que Royuela se hace con el zulo en ese mismo 2006 y le tiene que dar tiempo a leer parte de la vasta documentación, redactar la querella, presentarla,......) de que su zulo ha caído en manos de Royuela. Meses después, ya en 2007, salen a licitación las obras.
> 
> Todo cuadra, señores. Pasa menos de un año desde que Mena se entera de quien posee ahora sus papeles, hasta que se licitan las obras




Cualquier proyecto urbanístico, desde el más insignificante como la remodelación de una plaza, al más grande , tiene una primera fase que es la redacción del proyecto con costes, planos y obras a realizar, se presenta a aprobación de todas las fuerzas políticas del Ayuntamiento y se debaten las alegaciones que presenten los partidos politicos, una vez aprobado por la junta municipal , pasa a una fase pública de 3 meses donde se cuelga en el Ayuntamiento para ser visionado por el pueblo, pasada esa fase tiene que ser presentado al gobierno regional que es quién finalmente lo aprueba para su ejecución. Todos esos trámites conlleva entre 4-5 años , los que gobiernan el pueblo desde el mismo momento que se redacta el proyecto saben si va a ser aprobado o no, de hecho cuando lo redactan saben que va a ser aprobado porque de no ser así ni lo redactarían.

En eso consisten los "pelotazos especulativos" , zonas que van a ser recalificadas como industrial o urbana y cuyos proyectos van a ser aprobados se les chiva a los amigachos y compran terrenos rústicos de muy bajo valor que una vez aprobado el proyecto cuestan mínimo 30 ó 40 veces más.


----------



## kozioł (14 Feb 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Aclaro que la bocamina a la que me refiero en un post anterior es la que aparece en este enlace: Boca de la mina - Mequinenza . Creo que no se corresponde con la entrada al museo de la minería. Si bien hubo minas a los dos lados de los rios, parece ser que lo único que funcionaba en los ultimos tiempos era la mina de carbon de la orilla este del Segre.



Entiendo que el paraje de la mina referida es este, mirando el Google Earth. Se llama Barranco o Paraje de Castellets. Aunque debería estar a 8km, me parece entender.







Ahora no puedo escribir más, luego sigo investigando el área...

Yo creo que las casas eran centros logísticos, por eso habla el sargento Sánchez en un momento dado de cambiar por razón de "idoneidad geográfica".


----------



## javvi (14 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Vaya !!! Pues ya sabemos en los sótanos de qué edificio pueden tener lugar esas reuniones "discretas", así como toda su liturgia y ritualística  Además con pinta de ser del más alto nivel, no en plan _paco-bar España_



A ese mismo castillo me referí yo en un post anterior y al campo de tiro al que se puede ir desde el castillo siguiendo una carretera en mal estado que va por la cima de la colina en dirección a la presa. Ya decía yo que a lo mejor es un poco peliculero pero si liquidas a alguien en el campo de tiro, debidamente vaciado de miradas indiscretas, los vecinos de Mequinenza cuando oigan los tiros no pensarán otra cosa que alguien está haciendo prácticas en el campo de tiro.
De todos modos, creo recordar que Santiago no descarta la mina: ni lo afirma ni lo niega. El chalet podría ser una primera parada donde alojarse y echar un par de días Ruíz, el otro y los inquilinos.
El que estuviese lejos del pueblo no implica que fuese porque allí mismo les enterraban. Las paredes hablan, entre ellos se espían, no lo olvidemos.


----------



## Tió Justino (14 Feb 2021)

No creo que enterraran a unos 100 inquilinos en un chalet alquilado sin conocimiento de su dueño ya que pudiera ser que en el futuro el dueño del chalet hiciera obras que los descubrieran. Por tanto el terreno donde se enterraron debieron ser exteriores al chalet/chalets.
No creo que fuera casualidad el encargo de la muerte del escritor por esas fechas. Sabemos que hubo un acuerdo con su familia. No sabemos lo extenso de dicho acuerdo. Yo investigaría en terrenos de dicha familia. El tener la fosa en terreno de un complice es lo ideal.
Tampoco descartaría la investigación en terrenos de Roldan, que casualmente murió ayer.

Muere por coronavirus el exgeneral de la Guardia Civil Rodríguez Galindo


----------



## Tió Justino (14 Feb 2021)

Si no me equivoco la muerte del escrito fué el 13-junio-2005, por tanto el "acuerdo" con la familia debió ser, al menos, unas semanas antes. Ello coincide con la fecha de la decisión de elegir Mequinenza como sede de los inquilinos.


----------



## chemarin (14 Feb 2021)

He abierto un hilo a raíz de una información del diario online El Correo de España.
Sucesos: - ¿Qué pensaríais si un fiscal y dos guardias civiles tuvieran más de tres millones de € en el extranjero?

He preferido abrir hilo aparte a riesgo de que ya lo hubierais dicho en el hilo, pero me parece un artículo que da pruebas incontestables de que el expediente Royuela puede ser cierto en buena parte de lo que dicen los Royuela, cómo sino se podría explicar que Mena y otros dos guardias civiles tengan más de 3 millones de € en México, y porque se han paralizado las investigaciones y se han robado expedientes, que sino a saber lo que tienen.


----------



## Debunker (14 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> ¿ Cual era tu teoría al respecto ? ¿ la propia mina ? No. Hay que ceñirse a lo escrito en las notas. Es la única pista que tenemos. Y, como he dicho antes, estas son muy claras. Se habla de trasladar *inquilinos *a un *chalet.* Un chalet aislado y discreto. Se entiende que el mismo chalet sirve de "muro" que oculta lo que se hace detrás o al lado de él, o en el interior de su terreno.
> 
> Si no te digo que no sea engorroso, complicado, trabajoso y arriesgado hacer eso.... Estamos hablando de fosas, como los Royuela denominan a los tres lugares. Pero si no lo haces en una casa, lo tienes que hacer igualmente en otro sitio con el mismo o más engorro, trabajo, complicación y riesgo a ser visto. No se si me explico. ¿ Que me parece un cacao del copón y más con tantos cuerpos ? Pues claro, menudo pastelazo. Pero yo solo me hago eco e interpreto lo escrito en las notas, que me parecen bastante claras al respecto de que se usó el chalet o sus inmediaciones más cercanas para enterrar los cuerpos.
> 
> ...




Lo que tu dices puede ser sin lugar a dudas, pero puede haber otras teorías, si la casa servía de logística , en ella se recibían los cuerpos que llegaban poco a poco, hoy uno, mañana 3, pasado mañana dos, y cuando era el momento idóneo a las 3 de la mañana por ejemplo que, por los pueblos no circula ni una mosca, se trasladaban a la fosa o fosas que tuvieran preparadas.

Para eso necesitaban una casa aislada, alguna casa no expuesta a las miradas de vecinos, además en un pueblo de 2.000 habitantes llama la atención cualquier forastero que encima y además tienen una actividad inexplicable, coches que llegan, coches que se van, hoy veo a un fulanito y mañana veo a dos y que serían un equipo de varias personas , eso en un piso como dices en otro post sería una locura total. 

Todo puede ser o casi todo.


----------



## Energia libre (14 Feb 2021)

Tió Justino dijo:


> No creo que enterraran a unos 100 inquilinos en un chalet alquilado sin conocimiento de su dueño ya que pudiera ser que en el futuro el dueño del chalet hiciera obras que los descubrieran. Por tanto el terreno donde se enterraron debieron ser exteriores al chalet/chalets.
> No creo que fuera casualidad el encargo de la muerte del escritor por esas fechas. Sabemos que hubo un acuerdo con su familia. No sabemos lo extenso de dicho acuerdo. Yo investigaría en terrenos de dicha familia. El tener la fosa en terreno de un complice es lo ideal.
> Tampoco descartaría la investigación en terrenos de Roldan, que casualmente murió ayer.
> 
> Muere por coronavirus el exgeneral de la Guardia Civil Rodríguez Galindo



Ese general no es Luis Roldan.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> No se donde he leído que en Mequinenza no hay leyendas de fosas de la GC, vamos que en el pueblo no hay rumores ni datos históricos de fosas comunes sean del bando que sean de la GC.



En cuanto a la Batalla del Ebro, los combates serios no se dan en el término de Mequinenza, que esta en la ribera norte del Ebro y que es solo el punto de salida y CG de la 42 división republicana, las hostias de verdad se reparten entre Los Altos, en el otro lado del rio a unos 15 km al sur del pueblo y Fayón, a 10 km mas al sur, en que los nacionales consiguieron resistir y alrededor de ese punto estratégico, que dividia en dos la cabeza de puente republicana, es en la linea entre Alts y Fayón donde se dan los combates mas duros entre la 18ª Bandera de la Legión y la 42 republicana. Los combates finalizan con la 42 división replegandose por donde habia venido pero sin ser demasiado hostigada, ya que ambos bandos habian sufrido bajas notables y el mando nacional estaba priorizando los combates con el grueso del ejercito republicano en el area de Gandesa.

Si que hay fosas comunes en toda la zona de batallas, aunque sobre todo en cementerios hospitales o sus alrededores.






1938, la batalla del Ebro. Especial III - Desperta Ferro Ediciones

*No obstante, para mi cualquier escendario de la Batalla del Ebro seria el último lugar donde iria a enterrar un cadaver reciente que pretendiera ocultar,* precisamente por la gran cantidad de arqueologos que pululan por la zona acompañados de forenses y secretarios judiciales. Estos grupos de trabajo, especialistas en reconocimiento de cadaveres, van a ver a la primera y sin ningún genero de dudas, que ese cadaver no corresponde a la época y avisaran de inmediato a las autoridades, para mas inri con evidencias absolutamente incontestables. 

Será por páramos, embalses y costas en España que vas a ir precisamente a enterrar a un sitio donde no dejan de abrir tumbas y hacer identificaciones por ADN a todos los cadaveres que encuentran.

Memoria histórica | Recuperan los restos de 246 soldados de la Guerra Civil en fosas del Ebro - RTVE.es
Encuentran 61 fosas bajo un campo de almendros en Móra d'Ebre, en una masía que fue un hospital de guerra
Fotos inéditas: Hallan 99 soldados muertos en la fosa de Miravet
1.145 combatientes de la Batalla del Ebro recuperan su nombre


----------



## Duda Metódica (14 Feb 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Entiendo que el paraje de la mina referida es este, mirando el Google Earth. Se llama Barranco o Paraje de Castellets. Aunque debería estar a 8km, me parece entender.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 572370
> 
> ...



Parece ser que se trataría de la galería principal de la mina Virgen del Pilar, (pag 415 )ubicada, efectivamente, por la zona marcada con el circulo rojo en el mapa. Creo que no debe llegar a los 8 Km.


----------



## javvi (14 Feb 2021)

Interesante novela de Jesús Moncada: _Estremida memoria_ o Estremecida memoria. Basada en hechos reales ocurridos en 1897. en "Las Planetas de Mequinenza", por lo visto al sudoeste de Mequinenza se produce un tripe crimen perpetrado por cuatro naturales de Mequinenza: Victoriano Teixidó Mayoral, Antonio Borbón Soler, Mateo Sanjuán Blanc y Alejos Pruneda Miguel. Matan al recaudador del Banco de España: Juan Lloro García. "un guardia civil (Pedro Bandrés Palacín) y un bagajero que los acompañaba (Manuel Sanjuán). Un miembro de la Benemérita logra huir malherido (Juan Lorente), siendo clave su testimonio para el esclarecimiento de los hechos y la pronta captura de los malandrines, todos residentes en Mequineza."
El tal Antonio Borbón intenta huir y muere en le tiroteo. Los otros tres son ejecutados en el mismo término municipal de Mequinenza.
El botín lo encuentran frente a la ermita de la Magdalena, a unos quince kilómetros del pueblo remontando el Ebro. Parece ser que en ese paraje se solían celebrar exorcismos.
Moncada dedicó cuatro o cinco años a investigar el tema que un siglo después todavía era tabú en el pueblo. Parece que hay algo raro que no coincide con la versión oficial. El apellido del tal Antonio podría traer complicaciones.
Caspe literario: Memoria estremecida, de Jesús Moncada - El Agitador


----------



## Gotthard (14 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Mira sus interiores, Renko...
> 
> Por una extraña casualidad, a una reportera se le permitió la entrada al interior del castillo... A todo lujo..., *como un hotelazo de 5 estrellas... *Perfectamente habilitado para ser habitado y vivir en él... ¡¡Hasta televisión de plasma en el minuto 3, jajajaj  !!
> 
> Propiedad del grupo *ENDESA*. *No está musealizado, por lo que no se permiten las visitas públicas.* Y como vemos en su interior, está perfectamente preparado para residir en él...



Pues yo como aficionado a los castillos iba a empezar a cagarme en la puta madre de alguien y a escribir duramente sobre el asunto de que semejante joya en perfecto estado de conservación estuviera cerrada al público.... pero....

Y para cuando dices que querias visitar el castillo....???? Es gratis, solo hay que reservar la visita guiada. Agosto cerrado.

Castillo de Mequinenza | Museos de Mequinenza


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (14 Feb 2021)

¿NO LO VEIS? EL CASO 'LINARES' ES UNA OPERACIÓN DEL CNI (PABLO IGLESIAS) PARA DESPRESTIGIAR AL ESTADO


----------



## Monsieur George (14 Feb 2021)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues yo como aficionado a los castillos iba a empezar a cagarme en la puta madre de alguien y a escribir duramente sobre el asunto de que semejante joya en perfecto estado de conservación estuviera cerrada al público.... pero....
> 
> Y para cuando dices que querias visitar el castillo....???? Es gratis, solo hay que reservar la visita guiada. Agosto cerrado.
> 
> Castillo de Mequinenza | Museos de Mequinenza



Pues no es una mala idea hacer una visita turística al lugar. A ver..., me he informado un poco. Sólo está abierto el castillo para las visitas los martes, previa llamada al Ayuntamiento. Desconozco si es una visita guiada y controlada por algún guía turístico del Ayuntamiento. Porque imagino que ese castillo tendrá mazmorras, sótanos, túneles...


----------



## Debunker (14 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Pero una cosa, Renko... Esas casas tienen propietarios... No creo que hayan pedido permiso a sus propietarios para hacer una fosa dentro de su jardín.
> 
> Por cierto, el castillo no es un lugar ruinoso. *Está restaurado plenamente*. Desconozco que utilidad se le da ahora, pero *tiene una pintaza como hotel cojonuda*. ¿Es patrimonio del Estado?
> 
> ...




Lo del castillo es bestial, perteneció a la familia Moncada, hay que joderse lo que da de si la historia, dice el blog en la edad moderna , yo no se para qué Endesa tiene ese castillo que no utiliza para nada o así lo presentan, yo creía que las empresas solo invertían donde recogen beneficios y no solo gastos, menudo pastón tiene que ser mantener todo eso, Endesa ni siquiera deja que se visite y según dice el blog ni acercarte, las fotos han tenido que hacerlas desde el pueblo y el pantano, es castillo-palacio o sea lujo a go-gó , es un lugar idóneo para reuniones de los masones , construido en los siglos XIV y XV , casi ná ¡ ahora si que empiezo a tener dudas de que aparezcan los cuerpos.


----------



## Bimmer (14 Feb 2021)

Cuando los Royuela se hicieron con las pruebas que delataban a Mena y compañía, antes de subir el primer video a Youtube se leyeron todos los documentos y ataron todos los cabos, en el caso de las fosas antes de subir el vídeo hablando de ello se han asegurado de que los cuerpos siguen ahí y tienen vigilada la zona.


¿Las pruebas las consiguieron como dice Santiago? ¿Santiago planeó poner una bomba para qué fin? ¿Dar un susto, asesinar a gente o ambas cosas? Qué es más probable, que hayan conseguido las pruebas como dicen o a base de palizas hasta que cantan los implicados desde el escalafón más bajo? ¿Si Mena es tan poderoso, por qué los Royuela saben cada paso que da y por qué huye a Argentina? ¿Tiene miedo de los Royuela?


Cuando Santiago sale en muchos vídeos con la persiana subida enseñando la avenida en la que vive, es porque tienen vigilada la zona y andan pendientes de cazar al que se le ocurra vigilarlos a ellos y de paso que cante, o es porque es un tipo despistado que no se da cuenta de que con esas imágenes y una mañana en google earth se puede dar con la ubicación exacta de dónde vive y planear un ataque.


Mientras al creador de este hilo y a otros foreros les ha dado por jugar a los detectives buscando cadáveres en fosas, con no sé qué finalidad porque no proponen nada y da la sensación de que se toman este tema como un pasatiempos y entretenimiento, que parece este hilo un patio de marujas, mientras hacen esto, he estado viendo y analizando todo los vídeos de Mena, en uno de esos vídeos, Mena dice entre líneas que existen bandas como la suya de jueces y fiscales progresistas y otra de jueces y fiscales conservadores, y el que va por libre queda marginado y apartado, refiriéndose a Baltasar Garzón.


Mena es hijo y nieto de fiscales, y bisnieto de magistrado, tiene todos los códigos penales de de España y dice que lo único que cambia de unos a otros es por la ideología del que tiene el poder, aquí concluimos que el código penal por el que nos regimos no se ha cambiado porque todos los partidos políticos que han estado y están en el poder son de la misma ideología, socialdemócratas, VOX incluido, por eso no destrozan al PSOE donando los millones de € que reciben en subvenciones a los parados por los ERTES y demás españoles necesitados ni denuncian públicamente el Expediente Royuela, personajes importantes de VOX como Garriga se juntan con los Royuela (gracias al forero que compartió esas fotos), y aquí muchos despreciando e infravalorando a los Royuela, como si fuesen uno pringados.


Conclusión : lucha de bandas por el poder, esto no son las cloacas del Estado, es el propio Estado, sin la figura del Estado las mismas actividades delictivas que realizan los jueces y fiscales son llamadas y conocidas por organizaciones criminales y/o mafias, a mayor peso se tenga en el Estado, más corrupto es uno, esto solo se arregla eliminando los Estados, impensable para el grueso de la población, sobre todo la española.


----------



## Bimmer (14 Feb 2021)

Os sigo el rollo con la parafernalia de las fosas y demás. 

Hay un documento en el que sale que Mena tiene 24 millones de euros en una cuenta en Suiza, en España se venden pueblos abandonados, de querer enterrar cadáveres, lo más sensato sería comprar estos pueblos, son muchos los que hay por toda España y no son caros, pero es que esto es una parafernalia, estamos hablando de una organización criminal que muy probablemente tiene competencia de otras fiscalías de otras comunidades autónomas, lo más sensato es llevar los cadáveres a una nave industrial y el resto dad alas a vuestra imaginación, trituradoras, ácido sulfúrico, lo ideal para estos psicópatas es no dejar pruebas, ni los huesos.


----------



## Debunker (14 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Mira sus interiores, Renko...
> 
> Por una extraña casualidad, a una reportera se le permitió la entrada al interior del castillo... A todo lujo..., *como un hotelazo de 5 estrellas... *Perfectamente habilitado para ser habitado y vivir en él... ¡¡Hasta televisión de plasma en el minuto 3, jajajaj  !!
> 
> Propiedad del grupo *ENDESA*. *No está musealizado, por lo que no se permiten las visitas públicas.* Y como vemos en su interior, está perfectamente preparado para residir en él...



Ya ves no han enseñado más que la entrada pero se adivina el pedazo lujo, los gilipollas dicen que es el orgullo de Mequinenza como si perteneciera al pueblo y el pueblo no puede ni acercarse, !cuanta puta mierda hay en España¡ no me extraña que desaparezcamos como nación y pueblo.


----------



## Gotthard (14 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Pues no es una mala idea hacer una visita turística al lugar. A ver..., me he informado un poco. Sólo está abierto el castillo para las visitas los martes, previa llamada al Ayuntamiento. Desconozco si es una visita guiada y controlada por algún guía turístico del Ayuntamiento. Porque imagino que ese castillo tendrá mazmorras, sótanos, túneles...



La verdad es que el estado de conservación es fabuloso. Merece la pena visitarlo, cuando vuelva por España un siglo de estos lo haré. Al ser propiedad de una corporación supongo que lo usaran a nivel privado, pero otros muchos tambien y no pasa nada (menos pelas que toca pagar a los remeros para su conservación). Como en todos los casos que vas a un sitio privado, la visita será acompañado de alguien de la casa más que un guia turistico, asi que posiblemente si le caes en gracia pueda llevarte a sitios interesantes.


----------



## Debunker (14 Feb 2021)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues yo como aficionado a los castillos iba a empezar a cagarme en la puta madre de alguien y a escribir duramente sobre el asunto de que semejante joya en perfecto estado de conservación estuviera cerrada al público.... pero....
> 
> Y para cuando dices que querias visitar el castillo....???? Es gratis, solo hay que reservar la visita guiada. Agosto cerrado.
> 
> Castillo de Mequinenza | Museos de Mequinenza



Las visitas son en el exterior y alrededor del castillo desde donde podrás admirar unas vistas grandiosas, el patio de armas y el salón enorme de recepción , ya está no enseñan más y encima solo los martes y a las 10,30 , lo que reduce las visitas y mucho.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (14 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Vaya !!! Pues ya sabemos en los sótanos de qué edificio pueden tener lugar esas reuniones "discretas", así como toda su liturgia y ritualística  Además con pinta de ser del más alto nivel, no en plan _paco-bar España_




pues es interesante indagar sobre el tema del castillo. Si era propiedad de la Casa Medinaceli, en éste documento podemos ver que en su día fueron acusados de pertenecer a la masonería https://www2.uned.es/dpto-hdi/museo...dice Masones en la Nobleza de Espana 2016.pdf

y el último duque de medinaceli varón fue miembro de la Orden de Malta Luis Fernández de Córdoba y Salabert - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## javvi (14 Feb 2021)

En el post anterior hablaba del crimen de Mequinenza en el que se basó Jesús Moncada para su novela "Estremecida memoria". Según el relato de los hechos los malandrines escondieron el botín "junto al Ebro, no muy lejos del barranco del Infierno, frente a la ermita de la Magdalena, donde antaño se practicaron exorcismos."
Caspe literario: Memoria estremecida, de Jesús Moncada - El Agitador
La ermita de la Magdalena, a unos quince kilómetros de Mequinenza, término municipal de Caspe. Está en la isla homónima que se quedó aislada tras las obras del pantano en 1966.

La ermita y su isla estaban totalmente olvidadas hasta que Carlos Saura la filmó para la película del pabellón de Aragón en la Expo.
Dicen que está en pie de milagro porque no hay presupuesto para restaurarla.
En realidad no es una ermita, si acaso en sus comienzos, pero luego se convirtió en una "iglesia conventual de la Orden de San Juan de Jerusalén. " . O dicho en con todas sus palabras: " *Orden de los Hermanos Hospitalarios*, *Orden de los Caballeros Hospitalarios*, *Orden Hospitalaria* u *Orden de Malta".*
Y lo siento por los que les fastidia que nos pongamos esotéricos y que esto no es más que luchas entre pandas criminales, pero es que en Mequinenza y alrededores hay mucha historia, y de la mágica que le encanta a los Dragós.
Se habla de múltiples misterios asociados a la iglesia de la Orden de Malta: milagros, exorcismos. Un anciano le contó al escritor Antonio Alonso "una leyenda sobrecogedora, casi una maldición. "Dicen que las puertas de esta iglesia no se podían cerrar, que siempre permanecían abiertas. Si algún ermitaño despistado corría el cerrojo, él solo se descorría de inmediato", 
La iglesia que Saura ha sacado del olvido


----------



## Monsieur George (14 Feb 2021)

Habláis de que Roldán tiene propiedades por la zona. También las tiene J. A Belloch, por ejemplo. No en Mequinenza, ojo, pero si a relativamente poca distancia en coche. ¿1 hora?

El arzobispo de Madrid, Presidente de la conferencia Episcopal española, cardenal Omella, es del pueblo de Cretas. A un tiro de piedra de Mequinenza.


----------



## Debunker (14 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Cuando los Royuela se hicieron con las pruebas que delataban a Mena y compañía, antes de subir el primer video a Youtube se leyeron todos los documentos y ataron todos los cabos, en el caso de las fosas antes de subir el vídeo hablando de ello se han asegurado de que los cuerpos siguen ahí y tienen vigilada la zona.
> 
> 
> ¿Las pruebas las consiguieron como dice Santiago? ¿Santiago planeó poner una bomba para qué fin? ¿Dar un susto, asesinar a gente o ambas cosas? Qué es más probable, que hayan conseguido las pruebas como dicen o a base de palizas hasta que cantan los implicados desde el escalafón más bajo? ¿Si Mena es tan poderoso, por qué los Royuela saben cada paso que da y por qué huye a Argentina? ¿Tiene miedo de los Royuela?
> ...




He seguido desde el primer vídeo el ER, estudiado en profundidad la personalidad de los denunciantes, estoy en completo desacuerdo contigo


----------



## Bimmer (14 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> He seguido desde el primer vídeo el ER, estudiado en profundidad la personalidad de los denunciantes, estoy en completo desacuerdo contigo



Me gustaría saber tu opinión al respecto, es probable que me equivoque pero también es probable que esté en lo cierto aunque sea un poco.

Todo esto es un tema muy complejo, sobre todo el tema de la culpabilidad, nunca he entendido por qué el cabecilla es el más culpable y el que se hace famoso. ¿Quién tiene más culpa, Mena o el que sabiendo este tema mira para otro lado y no solo eso sino que te borra mensajes en su cuenta policial en los que hablas del Expediente Royuela y pides que lo investiguen? Es cierto que sin un Mena no se produciría una trama criminal, pero también es cierto que sin la policía que tenemos que se esconde tras el ya eslogan : "solo cumplo órdenes" tampoco tendríamos una trama criminal de este calibre. ¿Quién es más culpable, el que lo hace o el que lo permite hacer debido a una omisión?


----------



## Peritta (14 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Cuando los Royuela se hicieron con las pruebas que delataban a Mena y compañía, antes de subir el primer video a Youtube se leyeron todos los documentos y ataron todos los cabos, en el caso de las fosas antes de subir el vídeo hablando de ello se han asegurado de que los cuerpos siguen ahí y tienen vigilada la zona.




Bueno, bueno, éso de que se leyeron todos los documentos es mucho decir porque hay muchos documentos, y además estarían desordenados dada la precipitación con que los sacaron de la clínica.
Aunque también tengo el barrunto de que el Mena es mu desordenao, que se deja las notas por ahí perdidas u olvidadas, que lo mismo saca expedientes y documentos de los archivos oficiales

y no los devuelve.

¿No se acuerda cómo salían al principio, con una camiseta de tirillas y un micrófono para los dos?. Jua, jua, jua. Menudos cabreos se agarraba el señor Alberto. Y porque don Santiago es su hijo, si no, fijo que le habría pegado.

Además los documentos deben estar en Francia custodiados por algún cancerbero de tres cabezas y seis ojos y les van viniendo, tras escanearlos y fotocopiarlos y tal, a cuentagotas.



Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Las pruebas las consiguieron como dice Santiago? ¿Santiago planeó poner una bomba para qué fin? ¿Dar un susto, asesinar a gente o ambas cosas? Qué es más probable, que hayan conseguido las pruebas como dicen o a base de palizas hasta que cantan los implicados desde el escalafón más bajo? ¿Si Mena es tan poderoso, por qué los Royuela saben cada paso que da y por qué huye a Argentina? ¿Tiene miedo de los Royuela?




Hombre, a las cuatro de la mañana poco susto y escasas víctimas vas a querer provocar. Y llamar bomba a pólvora cloratada en un olla express... pues no sé.
El por qué lo hizo supongo que sería por soberbia y por el querer decir ¡Aquí estamos!, cuando los fachas ya no eran nadie desde el 23F 1981.
Ya sabe que el pecado estandard de los de las derechas es la soberbia igual que el de las izquierdas es la envidia. Bueno, la soberbia también es el pecado original. Ya sabe, no cate fruta del árbol prohibido de la Ciencia del Bien y del Mal, y mucho menos se le ocurra fumarse las flores.

No creo que Mena se haya ido a la Argentina a "barilochear" (retirarse) , puede que haya ido para allá a rayarle la oreja a la del 33, que también estará ahora por allí.

En cualquier caso no nos quiera politizar el tema, que cada vez que he intentado hurgar en el caso de las niñas de Alcaçer (yo empecé a escribir después, tras el 11-M) he salido asqueado a los tres o cuatro párrafos y ahora acabo de enterarme que también encontraron huesos de otras víctimas. O éso dicen por aquí.

Joer con los de la científica. Santano pon orden coño.

Ya sabemos que los Royuela son mu "fachas". ¿Y?. ¿Qué más dará?. La verdad es la verdad, la diga el porquero de Agamenón o el más canijo de los garrapines de cualquiera de sus porquerizas.




Bimmer dijo:


> Cuando Santiago sale en muchos vídeos con la persiana subida enseñando la avenida en la que vive, es porque tienen vigilada la zona y andan pendientes de cazar al que se le ocurra vigilarlos a ellos y de paso que cante, o es porque es un tipo despistado que no se da cuenta de que con esas imágenes y una mañana en google earth se puede dar con la ubicación exacta de dónde vive y planear un ataque.
> 
> Mientras al creador de este hilo y a otros foreros les ha dado por jugar a los detectives buscando cadáveres en fosas, con no sé qué finalidad porque no proponen nada y da la sensación de que se toman este tema como un pasatiempos y entretenimiento, que parece este hilo un patio de marujas, mientras hacen esto, he estado viendo y analizando todo los vídeos de Mena, en uno de esos vídeos, Mena dice entre líneas que existen bandas como la suya de jueces y fiscales progresistas y otra de jueces y fiscales conservadores, y el que va por libre queda marginado y apartado, refiriéndose a Baltasar Garzón.



La finalidad creo que ha sido el llenar páginas y páginas puede que para ocultar lo que otros tengan que decir y verá lo que tarda en aparecer el Renko para meter esta posta dos o tres páginas para abajo.

Sí, creo que alguien publicó un vídeo-homenaje que le hicieron a Mena y a don Baltasar en alguna universidad o algo. La verdad es que no hice mucho caso a lo que decía el Mena, pero la existencia de otras bandas de txikarios (tan golfas como ésta, que extiende el negocio a los particulares de las herencias, jua, jua, jua, pues no sé. Qué Paco es todo coño) ya ha sido barruntada por este escriba y algunas guasas he hecho.

Si otros no las han entendido pues que se jodan.

Pero no ponga a don Baltasar entre los inocentes, que éste tenía una brigadilla de "pretorianos" -o así les llamaban los del gremio- a los que no se les negaba permiso de allanamiento ni de escuchas ni nada.
Aún así el Privilege y otros patinazos de este ex-togasucia se oxidan en el puerto de Las Palmas. Sobre don Baltasar también habría mucho que hablar.




Bimmer dijo:


> Mena es hijo y nieto de fiscales, y bisnieto de magistrado, tiene todos los códigos penales de de España y dice que lo único que cambia de unos a otros es por la ideología del que tiene el poder, aquí concluimos que el código penal por el que nos regimos no se ha cambiado porque todos los partidos políticos que han estado y están en el poder son de la misma ideología, socialdemócratas, VOX incluido, por eso no destrozan al PSOE donando los millones de € que reciben en subvenciones a los parados por los ERTES y demás españoles necesitados ni denuncian públicamente el Expediente Royuela, personajes importantes de VOX como Garriga se juntan con los Royuela (gracias al forero que compartió esas fotos), y aquí muchos despreciando e infravalorando a los Royuela, como si fuesen uno pringados.



Insisto en que no nos politice el tema señor.

Ésto de momento no está en la sección de política sino en la página de sucesos y ahí la jefa de redacción es el subcomisario Pedrito.











Bimmer dijo:


> Conclusión : lucha de bandas por el poder, esto no son las cloacas del Estado, es el propio Estado, sin la figura del Estado las mismas actividades delictivas que realizan los jueces y fiscales son llamadas y conocidas por organizaciones criminales y/o mafias, a mayor peso se tenga en el Estado, más corrupto es uno, esto solo se arregla eliminando los Estados, impensable para el grueso de la población, sobre todo la española.



No señor, el estado no existe. Es un embeleco con el que nos han estado tomando el pelo desde hace doscientos años y pico. Lo que tiene existencia empírica real, medible y cuantificable -y bien cara que nos cuesta- es la administración.

El deep-state ése que dicen los gringos es la administración. Hay que llamar a las cosas por su nombre. Al cuerpo de Cristo pan, a la sangre de Cristo vino, ...y al Estado administración.



Y si los funcionarios se dan por aludidos, pues que se jodan. A ver si a alguno se le cae la cara de vergüenza

o se hace el seppuku.



Como el Paesa.

o el sargento Ruiz.



______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Monsieur George (14 Feb 2021)

A ver..., hay muchas curiosidades respecto al castillo. Respecto a su titularidad:* ENDESA*. *Un auténtico poder fáctico en España*. En el año 2005 el presidente de ENDESA era *Manuel Pizarro*. En la biografía de Jesús Moncada me sorprendió que estudiara en el colegio de *Miguel Labordeta* en Zaragoza, hermano de *José Antonio Labordeta*. Este último fue profesor de *Manuel Pizarro, Jaime Caruana (Presidente del BIS), Federico Jiménez Losantos.*

Fijo que Jesús Moncada y J.A Labordeta se conocían de la época de Barcelona.

En Aragón hay una auténtica mafia caciquil de todo tipo, sobre todo político-cultural. No me extrañaría nada que los vínculos que unieran a personajes tan dispares y en tantas profesiones fuera la pertenencia a *Logias masónicas*. Y aquí da igual el color político. Manuel Pizarro giraba en torno a la órbita del Partido Popular, igual que Jaime Caruana.

Como ha dicho Renko, algo gordo debe cocerse en ese lugar. Imagino que pudieron elegir ese lugar por los amigos poderosos que tenían encima de ellos que les asegurarían cierta impunidad.

PD. O igual en ese lugar ocurren otras cosas con total impunidad, y ¡¡Qué mejor sitio que ese!!


----------



## javvi (14 Feb 2021)

Para colmo esotérico masónico, de las pocas empresas que hay en Mequinenza está justo al otro lado del puente que sale del pueblo nuevo la multinacional *Procter & Gamble. *Sus productos han llegado a incluir comida para perros, artículos de limpieza y productos de cuidado personal*. *En los años ochenta hubo en escándalo porque corría el rumor de que su logo era satánico. Se decía que el logo estaba basado en el Apocalipsis 12:1 "Apareció en el cielo una gran señal: una mujer vestida del sol, con la luna debajo de sus pies, y sobre su cabeza una corona de doce estrellas." justo como el logo de la empresa *P&G* en el que se ve un hombre en la luna rodeado de doce estrellas.
Cuando se modificó el logo en 1930 se añadieron unos rulos que se interpretaron como unos cuernos y otros tres rulos abajo en la forma de un 666. 
Todos estos rumores hicieron que la empresa cambiara el logo en 1985 para zanjar el tema.
Sin embargo el escándalo no termino. En los 90 el CEO de la empresa confesó que pertenecía a la iglesia de Satán y reconocía que P&G hacía donaciones a dicha iglesia.
En 1995 volvieron a cambiar el logo dejándolo sólo con las iniciales de la empresa aunque en 2013 volvieron a añadir la silueta de la Luna.
Además del tema ocultista la empresa a tenido numerosos escándolos:
Por fijación de precios.
Por crear el síndrome del choque tóxico (SST) por el uso de los tampones de su marca.
Por sus prácticas con animales que fueron denunciados por los grupos de defensa de los animales.
Por publicidad engañosa en la que se decía al cliente que su fármaco 'Prilosec' podría curar la acidez estomacal en un día. 
Porque su producto de enjagüe bucal 'Crest Pro-Health', con el ingrediente activo cloruro de cetilpiridinio de dientes manchados y pérdida de su sentido del gusto como resultado. 
Porque su crema dental Crest creaba cáncer bucal.
¿Satanismo? ¿desaparición de cientos de cadáveres? ¿comida para perros? ¿se me está yendo la olla?


----------



## javvi (14 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Para colmo esotérico masónico, de las pocas empresas que hay en Mequinenza está justo al otro lado del puente que sale del pueblo nuevo la multinacional *Procter & Gamble. *Sus productos han llegado a incluir comida para perros, artículos de limpieza y productos de cuidado personal*. *En los años ochenta hubo en escándalo porque corría el rumor de que su logo era satánico. Se decía que el logo estaba basado en el Apocalipsis 12:1 "Apareció en el cielo una gran señal: una mujer vestida del sol, con la luna debajo de sus pies, y sobre su cabeza una corona de doce estrellas." justo como el logo de la empresa *P&G* en el que se ve un hombre en la luna rodeado de doce estrellas.
> Cuando se modificó el logo en 1930 se añadieron unos rulos que se interpretaron como unos cuernos y otros tres rulos abajo en la forma de un 666.
> Todos estos rumores hicieron que la empresa cambiara el logo en 1985 para zanjar el tema.
> Sin embargo el escándalo no termino. En los 90 el CEO de la empresa confesó que pertenecía a la iglesia de Satán y reconocía que P&G hacía donaciones a dicha iglesia.
> ...





javvi dijo:


> Para colmo esotérico masónico, de las pocas empresas que hay en Mequinenza está justo al otro lado del puente que sale del pueblo nuevo la multinacional *Procter & Gamble. *Sus productos han llegado a incluir comida para perros, artículos de limpieza y productos de cuidado personal*. *En los años ochenta hubo en escándalo porque corría el rumor de que su logo era satánico. Se decía que el logo estaba basado en el Apocalipsis 12:1 "Apareció en el cielo una gran señal: una mujer vestida del sol, con la luna debajo de sus pies, y sobre su cabeza una corona de doce estrellas." justo como el logo de la empresa *P&G* en el que se ve un hombre en la luna rodeado de doce estrellas.
> Cuando se modificó el logo en 1930 se añadieron unos rulos que se interpretaron como unos cuernos y otros tres rulos abajo en la forma de un 666.
> Todos estos rumores hicieron que la empresa cambiara el logo en 1985 para zanjar el tema.
> Sin embargo el escándalo no termino. En los 90 el CEO de la empresa confesó que pertenecía a la iglesia de Satán y reconocía que P&G hacía donaciones a dicha iglesia.
> ...



Procter & Gamble - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
marzo 2015 – Roberto Patxot


----------



## Monsieur George (14 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Para colmo esotérico masónico, de las pocas empresas que hay en Mequinenza está justo al otro lado del puente que sale del pueblo nuevo la multinacional *Procter & Gamble. *Sus productos han llegado a incluir comida para perros, artículos de limpieza y productos de cuidado personal*. *En los años ochenta hubo en escándalo porque corría el rumor de que su logo era satánico. Se decía que el logo estaba basado en el Apocalipsis 12:1 "Apareció en el cielo una gran señal: una mujer vestida del sol, con la luna debajo de sus pies, y sobre su cabeza una corona de doce estrellas." justo como el logo de la empresa *P&G* en el que se ve un hombre en la luna rodeado de doce estrellas.
> Cuando se modificó el logo en 1930 se añadieron unos rulos que se interpretaron como unos cuernos y otros tres rulos abajo en la forma de un 666.
> Todos estos rumores hicieron que la empresa cambiara el logo en 1985 para zanjar el tema.
> Sin embargo el escándalo no termino. En los 90 el CEO de la empresa confesó que pertenecía a la iglesia de Satán y reconocía que P&G hacía donaciones a dicha iglesia.
> ...



Hace poco colgué un video de Edward Bernays en el que le entrevistaban y sacaba una anécdota de cómo el dueño de Procter & Gamble fue en busca de su consejo y ayuda para que los niños amaran el jabón...

Cuando vi la fábrica en google maps en frente del pueblo de Mequinenza sólo pude pronunciar un LOL.


----------



## javvi (14 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Hace poco colgué un video de Edward Bernays en el que le entrevistaban y sacaba una anécdota de cómo el dueño de Procter & Gamble fue en busca de su consejo y ayuda para que los niños amaran el jabón...
> 
> Cuando vi la fábrica en google maps en frente del pueblo de Mequinenza sólo pude pronunciar un LOL.



Yo, cada minuto que pasa flipo más con Mequinenza y sus alrededores. Voy a echarle un vistazo a lo de Edward Bernays sobrino de Freud.


----------



## Monsieur George (14 Feb 2021)

Por una encima de esta red de sicariado está claro que hay gente poderosa que es la que encarga los crímenes. Aquí tienes la entrevista a J.A Abellán y de cómo relata como unos directivos de radio relacionados con la Obra contactan con "fontaneros" del CNI para que lo maten...

El Expediente Royuela centra el protagonismo en Mena, pero este no dejaría de ser un mindundi, que hace y encarga el trabajo sucio de eliminar personas que le dicen desde más arriba. Probablemente haya hecho también otro tipo de encargos para esa gente, y sepa que en ese lugar (Mequinenza), hay impunidad TOTAL. Barra libre.


----------



## Energia libre (14 Feb 2021)




----------



## Monsieur George (14 Feb 2021)

Antonio Herrero sale en el Expediente Royuela y fue un cargo de altas instancias. No fue José María Aznar precisamente. De hecho, aprovechan unas declaraciones desafortunadas y públicas entre amigos y correligionarios de José María Aznar sobre la supuesta suerte de Antonio Herrero para actuar con total impunidad. Pero no fue José María Aznar.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> La verdad es que cuando vi el final de ese vídeo, quedé muy preocupada, lanzar semejante acusación a pelo no se si es lo correcto, hasta he llegado a pensar que puede que le hayan tendido una trampa a los Royuela con información falsa y cuando vaya a destapar lo que supuestamente está enterrado, no aparezca nada y el ridículo que harían los Royuelas terminaría con ellos y todas las pruebas de los Royuelas serían consideradas falsas.



Es que el ER es la mayor tomadura de pelo desde los supuestos diarios de Hitler.


----------



## Uritorco (14 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> En el año 2005 el presidente de ENDESA era *Manuel Pizarro*.



Este personaje, agente de cambio y bolsa, durante su etapa como presidente de Endesa e Ibercaja Banco, fue uno de los principales ejes económicos de la gacetilla judaica Libertad Digital que dirige Jiménez Losantos, oriundo de Teruel, igual que Pizarro. Como simple curiosidad, señalar también que otro importante hombre de Endesa, Alberto Recarte, accionista inicial de Libertad Digital, junto con el empresario judío Mauricio Moisés Toledano, no solo es sobrino político de otro masonazo de altos vuelos, Herrero de Miñón, miembro de la Comisión Trilateral y uno de los "padres" de la Constitución del 78, sino también cuñado del financiero Vicente Figaredo de la Mora, primo de Rodrigo Rato, dos de cuyas hermanas están o han estado casadas con José de la Rosa Alemany (sobrino del turbio financiero Javier de la Rosa, muy amigo de Mario Conde), y con Emilio García Botín, sobrino del banquero Emilio Botín, del que se ha escrito que procede de una antigua familia de comerciantes "chuetas", judíos conversos de baleares.


----------



## Uritorco (14 Feb 2021)

Hoy entrevista a las siete a Juan Escudero y su querella contra El Pais, que ha sido admitida por la fiscalia.


----------



## Uritorco (14 Feb 2021)

Sí, con el que mantuvo hace tres dias una polémica.


----------



## Siete_e (14 Feb 2021)

Javvi, no engorrines el hilo con lo de los dueños de los pañales, no viene cuento.

Las hipotesis de Renko cada cual mas subjetivas, las aportaciones de Leon1 impagables

La realidad puede ser otra, sí los Royuelas no saben el sitio exacto no se van a encontrar a los mataos, puede que lo sepan y se estan guardando ese as en la manga, considerar que don Santigo padre tiene un coeficiente intelectual fuera de lo comun. Como buen criterio de Peritta los matadores mataos son muy vagos y no los vemos picando con pico y pala y menos contratando al Paco el de las excavadoras del pueblo.

Lo que si podria ser que otro de los tanatorios se encuentre en Mostoles, recordar que se menciona mas de una vez en los papeles, por eso de la interprovincialidad del negocio

En el primer chalete Meqinezense presumiendo que no prorrogaran el contrato por "imperativo legal " o sea por sus narices, habrian hecho desaparecer poco mas de una veintena y esos ventitantos caben en un pozo al cual se le puede ir rellenando con una ligera capa de tierra y terminarlo cegandolo con hormigon de dos o tres metros de espesor. Y no descartar que los caseros de esos inquilinos estaran muertos mataos 

Seguramente el unico habitante de ese pueblo que supiera algo seria el sargento Sanches, asi lo menciona Santi, o sea, ahora mismo el tal Sanches se este cagando en la P... M... del mena miles de veces al ver su bonita escritura hasta con fechas, (cosas de la deformacion profesional) en los papeles de Mena, me temo que el cuartel de la guardia civil de ese pueblo sea un hervidero de rumores y si el presunto tal Sanches ascendio a brigada o ¡vaya uste a saber!, en el nuevo destino ya sea famoso entre sus compañeros, tambien puede que se haya jubilado pero sin el dineral de su colega Ruiz y se este cagado literalmente de miedo, pues no podria huir como prbablemente lo haya hecho ya el tal Ruiz, con nuevo nombre, cirugia facial incluida y nueva nacionalidad, pasta tiene de sobra, habia meses que se metia por jefecillo de matadores mataos 500.000 € de sueldo.

Del castillo de los Moncada mejor juzguen ustedes mismos para que sirve,naveguen por el caminito con Stret Vew y veran que esta capada la llegada ¿a cuento de que? propiedad de una empresa antes nacional.

Paraa aquellos que sepan lo que paso en nuestra nacion ante y pos del 73 no se pierdan la hora y dieisiete minutos que dura este video desde Mexico con la intervencion de Vicente Ferrer desde Cartagena de Indias, a los impacientes sobe los royuelas vayan al minuto 38.



Queridos lectores todos, esto no hay quien lo pare, este foro junto con el canal de royuela lo estan monitarizando todos los mierdas periodistas al ver que se les escapa la noticia mas importante de los ultimos 500 años y no exagero.


----------



## Monsieur George (14 Feb 2021)

Me cuidaría muy mucho de presentar una demanda por el asunto de las fosas y que fuera admitida. Que lo estudien bien. Dudo, como dice Renko, que esas fosas puedan encontrarse donde dicen los papeles. Pero es que se encontrarían con varios problemas. El primero, si la fosa está dentro de una propiedad privada, tienen que contar con el visto bueno del propietario. El segundo, como la fosa esté dentro del antiguo Pueblo de Mequinenza, se supone eso ya es patrimonio cultural.


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Feb 2021)

Liquidao?

Muere el exgeneral Rodríguez Galindo, condenado por los GAL


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Feb 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Es que el ER es la mayor tomadura de pelo desde los supuestos diarios de Hitler.




Troll, lefazo y baneo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Feb 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Troll, lefazo y baneo


----------



## Loignorito (14 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Una demolición controlada de la torre de la iglesia de Mequinenza. Un método muy arcaico comparado con las maravillas que se hacen ya en el siglo XXI.



Masones haciendo masonadas.


----------



## Loignorito (14 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> En un mensaje anterior alguien que no recuerdo comentó que los chalets alquilados podrían ser simplemente bases logisticas y que los enterramientos se realizarían en otros sitios de la zona, la mina..... Entonces por qué se escogieron chalets o casas alejadas del pueblo y discretas ? Si eran meras bases para instalarse en la zona previamente a los enterramientos, podían haber alquilado un piso en el centro del pueblo, no ? ¿Por qué tanto interés en que estuvieran aisladas y a la suficiente distancia del pueblo ? ¿Por qué se desechó la primera casa si solo era una _base logística_ ?
> 
> Aparte, en las notas se habla de "_trasladar 1 *inquilino al chalet *de Mequinenza_". Literal. Si lo vas a enterrar en la mina o en otro sitio ajeno al chalet, no dices eso en la nota.
> 
> El chalet o casa era el lugar donde se enterraban. Los cuerpos debieron de ser enterrados en el entorno más cercano o colindante al chalet, o en el mismo terreno de este.



El sinsentido es obvio ¿quien va a ser tan asno de alquilar un inmueble a su nombre y luego ponerse a enterrar cadáveres en él? igual la palabra "chalet" era tan figurada como "inquilino". Esto no es excluyente para que alquilasen lugares desde donde dirigir las operaciones de enterramiento. Pensemos que un cadáver *X* se extrae de una localización a una hora determinada. Luego se realiza un traslado en un tiempo variable ¿y está lo suficientemente cerca el lugar inicial? ¿la hora de llegada es apropiada? ¿qué hacen con el cadáver si se presenta un imprevisto?

Después de tu explicación/exposición/preguntas, me queda más que claro que no alquilaron nada para enterrar los cadáveres, pero sí para usarlo de base de operaciones desde donde calcular tiempos y esconder los cuerpos hasta el momento apropiado. Y tus preguntas quedan respondidas con lo expuesto. Es necesario que estén aisladas para mover los cuerpos y para que nadie relacione sus salidas/entradas de ese inmueble con los hechos. Si alguien hubiese visto tránsito de vehículos (recordemos que estamos en un pueblo donde todo el mundo se conoce y si ven a gente extraña se fijan y lo comentan) habría sido un problema.

En tanto a la primera casa, podría ser cualquier razón la causa del desecho. Los costes, algún vecino curioso, vías que comunicaban con los lugares de enterramiento que obligaban a circular por lugares habitados o muy frecuentados, demasiada iluminación pública... a saber.


----------



## javvi (14 Feb 2021)

*Hallados 5.000 proyectiles sin usar en el embalse de Mequinenza*
10/05/2005 
La Guardia Civil los envía al servicio de Logística de Madrid. Se sospecha de un ladrón que asesinó a dos agentes de la GC de Castejón (Navarra) en junio del 2003. No se descarta que puedan pertenecer a ETA.
Hallados 5.000 proyectiles sin usar en el embalse de Mequinenza
La Guardia Civil analiza el origen de los 5.000 proyectiles


----------



## kozioł (14 Feb 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Aclaro que la bocamina a la que me refiero en un post anterior es la que aparece en este enlace: Boca de la mina - Mequinenza . Creo que no se corresponde con la entrada al museo de la minería. Si bien hubo minas a los dos lados de los rios, parece ser que lo único que funcionaba en los ultimos tiempos era la mina de carbon de la orilla este del Segre.



No te preocupes, tengo claro que la bocamina de la que hablas debe andar por aquí.
Donde pone "Carbonífera del Ebro".







Por ahí debe andar la entrada de la mina que puso Santiago en el vídeo. Efectivamente está a unos 8 Km del núcleo urbano del nuevo Mequinenza.

Es la mina "Virgen del Pilar", famosa en la zona. Es una antigua mina de carbón, que cesó su actividad en 2014.

La boca de la foto es salida de un túnel de 2 Km que une la mina de Virgen del Pilar con la mina de Canota.

*Gobierno de Aragón 2014: clausura de las instalaciones de residuos mineros de los grupos mineros "Virgen del Pilar" y "Europa" (link)*


Si la foto la tenían como referencia, quizá no era tanta casualidad.













Me he vuelto loco un rato largo buscando esta boca en el Google Earth y no he sido capaz de encontrarla

En esta revista de recorridos geológicos, página 42, explica la localización de la entrada:

*ARAGALL REVISTA DE RECORREGUTS GEOLÒGICS (link)*

Y como decías, hay unas 50 bocaminas de la mina abandonada "Virgen del Pilar" que siguen sin cerrar bien, y ya se han incendiado áreas internas al estar expuesto el carbón al oxígeno.

*Un total de 50 bocaminas abiertas y 10 grietas en la mina abandonada de Mequinenza (link)*


En la Wikipedia pone, sobre estas minas:

_"En la mina Virgen del Pilar se levantaron unos imponentes edificios indispensables para la explotación moderna, con almacenes y edificios para la colonia minera. Destacan el bloque de viviendas para los trabajadores, de tres plantas y más de 100 metros de largo, con 35 viviendas habilitando una zona destinada a habitaciones para mineros solteros y zonas comunitarias con comedor y cocina. En la casa de la administración, también de tres plantas, se alojaban los propietarios, el administrador y el gerente de la compañía. También se construyó el edificio de la cantina, el almacén de herramientas, la carpintería y el almacén de carbón, este junto al muelle del Ebro. Un paso subterráneo de más de dos kilómetros comunicaba los dos complejos mineros: La Canota y Virgen del Pilar. Tanto los edificios como los sistemas de explotación son obra del ingeniero de minas Daniel Cardellach Masfarré. "_

*Cuenca carbonífera de Mequinenza*


----------



## renko (14 Feb 2021)

chemarin dijo:


> He abierto un hilo a raíz de una información del diario online El Correo de España.
> Sucesos: - ¿Qué pensaríais si un fiscal y dos guardias civiles tuvieran más de tres millones de € en el extranjero?
> 
> He preferido abrir hilo aparte a riesgo de que ya lo hubierais dicho en el hilo, pero me parece un artículo que da pruebas incontestables de que el expediente Royuela puede ser cierto en buena parte de lo que dicen los Royuela, cómo sino se podría explicar que Mena y otros dos guardias civiles tengan más de 3 millones de € en México, y porque se han paralizado las investigaciones y se han robado expedientes, que sino a saber lo que tienen.



Eso es solo una pequeña parte de lo que tienen. Mena tiene *decenas* de millones de euros en diferentes paraisos fiscales. Y también decenas de propiedades inmobiliarias en Francia compradas con el dinero que obtenía. El sargento Ruiz también compró varias casas en esa misma zona donde Mena compró propiedades. Es al sur de Francia.

Se han hecho varios videos con todo el dinero que tienen en paraisos fiscales. No solo los protagonistas directos de la trama de Mena:

Felipe González (el que más pasta tiene, y la tiene a nombre de su hijo y exesposa en buena parte. Sale una suma que supera con mucho los 100 millones de euros), Juan Alberto Belloch ( de los que más pasta tiene), El propio Mena, claro, Jimenez-Villarejo, *Margarita Robles *(cerca de 12 millones de euros, creo recordar, en varias cuentas)*,* *Nadia Calviño* (es dinero que mangó su padre y puso a su nombre, el declarado masón Jose Maria Calviño, ex-director general de RTVE en época de Felipe), Mariano Fernández Bermejo, *Javier Solana y su hermano Luis Solana,* Conde Pumpido*, *Manuel Jimenez de Parga (ex-presidente del Constitucional)..... Hay muchos jueces "rasos" con dinero también en esas listas.
Me dejo muchos nombres que no recuerdo así a botepronto pero los más destacados que recuerdo son estos. He de decir que Zapatero, a pesar del vínculo que tiene con la trama, no aparece con dinero en ningún sitio. Que robar, habrá robado, pero por otra via.

Pongo el enlace donde se cuelgan los documentos del ER en PDF con toda esta info. La lista de archivos ya es muy extensa y está bastante desordenada. Santiago es un desastre, la verdad. Pero ahí está todo. Esos PDF es lo mismo que han ido sacando en videos.Podeis acceder a ello via videos o via esos PDF´ s 

Documentación – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


----------



## kozioł (14 Feb 2021)

Yo creo que Mena debió escoger la zona por algo.

La pregunta es: 
¿Las minas podían jugar el papel de zulo? Estaban activas hasta 2014, por lo que se ve.

Por lo que he leído, no hay fosas comunes en Mequinenza, pero sí que se han descubierto cuerpos de soldados de la Guerra Civil, sueltos aquí y allí, no sé si de casualidad. ¿Quizá pensó que los cuerpos de su zulo podrían pasar por soldados de entonces?

Y también pienso que enterrar cuerpos en un chalet o en sus proximidades inmediatas es muy arriesgado. Si un dueño de chalet descubre que algo "no cuadra" en su propiedad, va a encontrar algo seguro. 
Por eso pienso que los chalets eran bases de operaciones. En un momento el sargento habla de cambiar por motivo de "idoneidad geográfica".
No sé.


----------



## Peritta (14 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Hoy entrevista a las siete a Juan Escudero y su querella contra El Pais, que ha sido admitida por la fiscalia.



¿Éste en qué equipo juega?. LLevo oyendo 14 minutos y no ha dicho nada. Bueno, son ya las nueve de la noche y oigo en diferido.
¿Qué rollo tiene al final con don Santiago?. Que hable claro coño.
Puede que escribir escriba bien, pero por la oratoria no le ha llamado Dios,

ni de coña.

Da más rodeos que mi señora cuando me lleva de compras. LLevo 30 minutos oyendo y sigue dando más rodeos al hablar que un gato al acostarse.

Sí, se agradece que le haya metido un gol por debajo de las piernas a la judicatura. Ahí le ha echado un capote el Arconte porque el tío no sabía ni explicarse.
Lógico, el Expediente Royuela lo conocemos cuatro gatos y cualquier juez de querellas periodísticas, que ni se leerá el periódico (en Espain se lee mu poco la verdad), la habrá admitido a trámite porque no tendrá ni puta idea de qué va el tema.

Sí, muchos güevos, ésos se le reconocen al makarraka lingüístiko éste, aunque habla con mucho cuidiao cuando se trata de la jueza o el juzgado que lleva lo suyo, que los de la prensa "se han tenido que callar la boca" (sic).

Lógicamente por otra parte pues.

Seguimos siendo mu pocos, para echarnos un manto de silencio les basta con un capotillo.


___________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Monsieur George (14 Feb 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Yo creo que Mena debió escoger la zona por algo.



Te lo respondo yo. *Impunidad*. Como dijo Renko, por el control del PSOE sobre dicha zona, pero después de saber lo bien restaurado que está ese castillo y saber que está gestionado por la Fundación ENDESA, creo que es porque* Mena sabe que en ese lugar se practican cosas de gente al más alto nivel con total impunidad y secretismo.*


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (14 Feb 2021)

Te resumo las explicaciones al respecto que pueda recordar ahora mismo, que se dan para que no hayan salido familiares a denunciar aún:

Primero que el caso del expediente solo conocen con detalle unas 21.000 personas (si suponemos que son los suscriptores que tiene el canal, que además habrá de fuera de España) y más gente de oídas pero sin conocer detalles, personas a las que se lo hayan contado por encima, o hayan leído sobre el tema en algún foro. Pero claro, esas personas que han oído de lo que va, pero que no se han leído la lista de nombres, no se enteran de nombres concretos. De hecho la mayoría de suscriptores de los vídeos tampoco se enterarán de los nombres concretos. Es poca gente para atar cabos.

Muchos de los casos igual ni se han enterado de que la muerte era por asesinato, ya que en las investigaciones forenses se dan explicaciones de una muerte natural o accidente fortuito.

Unos cuantos asesinatos o bien eutanasias ilegales según las notas son encargos de los propios familiares, sobretodo por temas de herencias y negocios, entonces esos no van a pedir que se investigue.

En otros casos se citan notas de que se ha amenazado y destrozado propiedades o dado escarmientos a familiares de los ejecutados para que se estén calladitos. Viendo que matan a alguien y te hacen eso con impunidad, tampoco extraña que te quedes callado.

Muchos asesinados son yonkis (incluido el hermano de Santiago) que se movían en el mundo del tráfico de droga y de los confidentes, de grupos mafiosos que hacen la competencia a otros, o incluso muchos de los asesinados eran los propios sicarios que daban palizas o mataban, cuando ya sobran.

Otros casos son chicas muertas en las clínicas abortistas. Supuestamente sería un acto ilegal del cual estarían advertidas de no avisar a sus familias a dónde iban y lo que iban a hacer.

En este sentido aparecieron entre las notas dos nombres que correspondían a chicas que no habían fallecido realmente. Los Royuela dijeron como explicación que Mena había creado algunas notas falsas para despistar porque sabía que estaban interceptando notas suyas (por ejemplo de la basura de su juzgado), y que tenían interceptados documentos que demostraban la creación de a esas notas falsas.

En otros casos los familiares no se lo han creído cuando se les ha informado de que salían en los papeles.

Recuerdo el caso de un chico desaparecido, que Santiago avisó a la asociación de desaparecidos que aún lo buscan, que salía en los papeles su caso y habló con ellos, pero no le creyeron cuando les explicó la trama y cómo lo sabía.

También recuerdo que se ha nombrado en algún vídeo una familia de un asesinado que sí que han contactado con ellos y estaban informados, pero todavía no sabían que hacer al respecto de denunciar.

Supongo que se necesitaría algo que prendiera la mecha e hiciera rodar la bola para que más gente se sumara.

Por ejemplo, si la familia del periodista Antonio Herrera escucha sobre la existencia del expediente y que supuestamente fue asesinado manipulando sus botellas de buceo, o si la familia del presidente de la Concapa escucha sobre el accidente provocado, o si la familia de Gutiérrez Mellado escucha sobre el suyo ¿se van a meter a denunciar algo de hace años, sin que se investigue por los juzgados para tirar del hilo de todo aquello que pueda ser comprobado (por ejemplo, huellas dactilares en los papeles, restos de ADN, pruebas caligráficas, cuentas bancarias en el extranjero donde se vean los pagos que tienen contabilizados los Royuela según sus contactos)

Pues sin esa ignición previa es difícil que se metan en fregaos.

Está el testimonio del ex-novio de Terenci Moix, pero parece que era un caso de eutanasia, de menor importancia respecto de otros casos del expediente.

Está el testimonio del policía nacional que fue represaliado de manera desproporcionada, la pena es que los papeles de su caso no salieran cuando él rebuscaba entre los que tenían los Royuela en Barcelona, sino que salieron más tarde del grueso de los papeles de Francia.

Hubiera sido más favorable para la veracidad del expediente que hubieran salido entre los papeles que investigó él mismo, así sería difícil pensar que fuera un montaje de los Royuela sin conocer las peculiaridades de su caso previamente.

Por ejemplo, un ejemplo positivo en este sentido, es que David Raventós reconoce entre los papeles a gente importante del entramado político en Cataluña que los Royuela no conocían, de hecho alguno hasta estaba mal escrito una letra de su nombre en la transcripción de las notas y David Raventós les hace notar el error y por qué no habían reconocido quién era.

Y en fin, no recuerdo ahora mismo más casos.

Sí que es cierto que si saliera más gente con testimonios coincidentes con lo expuesto en los papeles el caso ganaría más veracidad, pero es lo que hay. No sé si alguno de los familiares con los que los Royuela hayan contactado al menos se lo están pensando.

Esa falta de familiares con ganas de denunciar es un factor en contra del expediente, y hay otros a favor, como por ejemplo las periciales caligráficas o la cantidad enorme de documentos que habría que falsificar, y que nadie sale con pruebas que refuten lo que se expone (salvo el caso de 2 de las chicas de las clínicas abortistas)

En este caso como digo hay factores o circunstancias que restan credibilidad (por ejemplo, uno de los asesinados resulta que era un famoso ingeniero que supuestamente es eliminado porque sabía de las tramas del instituto anatómico forense, y por eso se lo cargan y recuperan esas pruebas que tenía, y al mismo tiempo sale también como que está entre los encargos de asesinato por parte de la mujer. Joder ya es mala suerte, o es que el tipo era masón quizás y se movía en ese mundo) y hay otros factores que suman credibilidad al caso.


----------



## kozioł (14 Feb 2021)

Ya la he localizado

* 41°21'21.81"N, 0°21'28.22"E*


Así estaba en 2010:







Así ahora:







En el mapa:


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (14 Feb 2021)

Se me ha olvidado responder a tu primera pregunta que en principio es la más sencilla de responder. La trama solo actúa en aquellos sitios donde tiene "franquicias". Por ejemplo, si planean el asesinato en esta y aquella provincia es porque tanto la policía científica como el informe forense están controlados en esas zonas. Esos amaños se muestra en las notas.

Por ejemplo, en el atentado contra el helicóptero de Rajoy y Esperanza Aguirre ,fallan en su ejecución, pero ya tienen controlado que quien efectuará el informe de los restos del helicóptero no dirá nada de que han disparado al rotor.


De Rajoy he leído en los mentideros anti-masónicos que en un viaje posterior por México le convencieron de que el pescao estaba controlado por los masones si quería gobernar, no sé lo que tendrá de cierto, también parece un personaje con un pasado personal y familiar turbio. El registrador de la propiedad más joven y superdotado y un zote para el inglés por ejemplo, conocido como la trotona de Pontevedra o maricom-plejines, que se pega una buena hostia de joven en el coche que le desfigura la cara, quizás volviendo de alguna fiestuki especial.


----------



## Duda Metódica (14 Feb 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Ya la he localizado
> 
> * 41°21'21.81"N, 0°21'28.22"E*
> 
> ...



En efecto, allí estuvo, hasta que fue sellada, la boca de la mina Virgen del Pilar, (la de la foto del video de SR): 41°21'22.1"N 0°21'29.7"E

Según las notas sobre los alquileres:

Nota de 27/5/2005: Inicialmente se alquiló "...una casa en las afueras de Mequinenza a 1 Km aproximadamente del termino municipal..."

Nota del 24/10/2005: Se cancelo ese contrato y se procedió a buscar "...un lugar *más discreto* dentro del mismo perímetro, *algo más alejado de la población.*.."

Nota del 28/10/2005 "...Se ha contratado el alquiler de *una casita* en las afueras de Mequinenza, *cercana al antiguo enclave minero*..."

La bocamina que SR nos enseña en el video ya estaba en ruinas en 2005 aunque aún no estaba sellada.

Una cuestión clave es si la expresión "antiguo enclave minero" hay que interpretarla como una referencia al antiguo pueblo o a una instalación minera en desuso. 

Cruzando desde Mequinenza el puente del Segre y bajando por la carretera de la orilla norte del Ebro llegamos a un desvio por el que se accede a las instalaciones mineras, incluida la mina del video de SR. En Street View (2012) se ve en ese desvio una barrera levantada y dos carteles, uno con la leyenda "Carbonifera del Ebro" y otro advirtiendo del peligro de voladuras y explosivos. No parece descabellado que alguien que viene de fuera y que no tiene porque conocer a fondo la historia de Mequinenza se refiera a esas instalaciones mineras como "antiguo enclave minero".

Es posible pues que la zona en que haya que buscar esa casita sea la de las inmediaciones de esas antiguas instalaciones mineras, ya que por un lado nos dice SR que la fosa esta cerca de esa mina y por el otro las notas nos dicen que está en las afueras de la población a más de 1 Km de distancia y cerca del "antiguo enclave minero".


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (14 Feb 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Ya la he localizado
> 
> * 41°21'21.81"N, 0°21'28.22"E*
> 
> ...



A mí me da impresión de que esta tarea es como buscar una aguja en un pajar, pero ojalá sonara la flauta.

No sé si haciendo barridos con georadar o algo así se podría dar con algo más fácilmente, pero eso debe costar una pasta que los Royuela no parecen tener.


----------



## Tigershark (14 Feb 2021)

Santo Dios no me acordaba de las elecciones catalanas ,entro y veo al PSOE y ERC empatados con 33 escaños jaja.., y toda la borregada comentando la jugada como si nada. en días como hoy doy gracias por tomar la pastilla roja . Por cierto inmejorable la sensación que me ha trasmitido Juan Escudero.


----------



## Energia libre (14 Feb 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, éso de que se leyeron todos los documentos es mucho decir porque hay muchos documentos, y además estarían desordenados dada la precipitación con que los sacaron de la clínica.
> Aunque también tengo el barrunto de que el Mena es mu desordenao, que se deja las notas por ahí perdidas u olvidadas, que lo mismo saca expedientes y documentos de los archivos oficiales
> 
> y no los devuelve.
> ...



Razon para mi en casi todo menos en la alusion "al renko" y cuedtiones menores.
Y ya de paso y aunque resulte tan dificil cambiarlo como la letra del mena, podría por favor escribir de forma mas "vulgar", seria un placer leerle y se nos haría mas corto.
Sin acritud ya que valoro su contribución.


----------



## javvi (14 Feb 2021)

El callejero del nuevo pueblo de Mequinenza no puede ser más aséptico: calle a, calle b, calle c, etc. o calle1, calle 2, calle 3, etc.
La excepción es la plaza con un mensaje claro de en qué feudo nos encontramos: Plaza de Pablo Iglesias.


----------



## Patatas bravas (14 Feb 2021)

Somos famosos saludos a todos los que nos leen en las sombras.


----------



## kozioł (14 Feb 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> En efecto, allí estuvo, hasta que fue sellada, la boca de la mina Virgen del Pilar, (la de la foto del video de SR): 41°21'22.1"N 0°21'29.7"E
> 
> Según las notas sobre los alquileres:
> 
> ...



Pues efectivamente, tienes nuevamente razón en todo...

*Nos hemos obcecado con el "enclave minero"*, pero yo creo que "pueblo viejo" aplica mejor como denominación al casco urbano del Mequinenza antiguo.

*El poblado minero asociado a las explotaciones carboníferas serían las antiguas casitas aledañas a las minas "Virgen del Pilar" y "Canota" *que están por la zona que señalo en los gráficos del post anterior. Aquí una vista, con las casas de los Ingenieros y la de Administración.
Están al lado de la entrada (la de la foto que pone Santiago), hoy sellada como bien dices:








Y tal como describes, en un primer momento (mayo de 2005), alquilaron a 1 km. del núcleo urbano de Mequinenza (al otro lado).
Pero me cuadra más, como dices, que la segunda casita alquilada estuviera más cerca de la zona que señalo de las minas. La que está a 8 km.
Eso abre mucho las posibilidades en la segunda ocasión. Incluso podría estar al otro lado del río.

Eso ya sería Lleida aunque sigue siendo Mequinenza, y por lo que veo es una zona en la que casi no hay edificación residencial moderna.
Bueno, esto creo que hay que investigarlo. Puede que el enclavamiento del segundo chalet estuviera a medio camino hacia el sitio señalado de Virgen del Pilar.

De todas maneras, hay que tener en cuenta que la mina siguió activa hasta 2013 (con 33 trabajadores en total). En la zona había actividad.
Y el carbón requiere proteger las entradas, para que no estén expuestas al oxígeno.

No he investigado mucho esto, pero... ¿el azufre o carbón del lignito puede ayudar a disolver o degradar cadáveres?


En la revista geológica XARAGALL se refieren al "poblado minero" como parte del patrimonio minero:

*XARAGALL, marzo de 2011*

_"Después de realizar la parada anterior, es necesario continuar bajando por la carretera de la vertiente izquierda del río Ebro. Al encontrar el desvío que se dirige hacia las actuales instalaciones de la Carbonífera del Ebro S.A. deberá tomar este desvío. Así, al llegar a las inmediaciones de la vieja Mina de "la Canota", convendrá efectuar una nueva parada, tras un recorrido cercano a los 2 Km desde la última parada. _

_En este recorrido, como los anteriores, hemos ido circulando siempre entre los afloramientos de los materiales de la Formación Mequinenza. 

Estos materiales de l'Oligocè tardío remachan la Depresión Geológica del Ebro, donde estamos ahora situados. _

_En este lugar, se pueden observar las antiguas instalaciones de Mina Canota, situadas por encima del río Ebro. Estas son muy cercanas a las actuales de la Carbonífera del Ebro S.A. Son visibles desde diferentes lugares. Estas instalaciones, con viejos y grandes edificios, con un interesante poblado minero, forman parte de nuestro Patrimonio Minero. Sin embargo se encuentran en un lamentable estado de conservación. Creemos que sería necesario un esfuerzo para detener esta degradación. FOTOGRAFÍAS 6, 7 y 8. "

("Després de realitzar l’aturada anterior, cal continuar baixant per la carretera de la vessant esquerra del riu Ebre. En trobar el trencall que s’adreça cap a les actuals instal·lacions de la Carbonífera del Ebro S.A. caldrà agafar aquest trencall. Així, en arribar a les immediacions de la vella Mina de “la Canota”, convindrà efectuar una nova parada, després d’un recorregut proper als 2 Km des de la darrera aturada._

_En aquest recorregut, com als anteriors, hem anat circulant sempre entre els afloraments dels materials de la Formació Mequinensa. 

Aquests materials de l´Oligocè tardà reblen la Depressió Geològica de l´Ebre, on estem ara situats._

_En aquest indret, es poden observar les antigues instal·lacions de Mina Canota, situades per sobre del riu Ebre. Aquestes són molt properes a les actuals de la Carbonífera del Ebro S.A. Són visibles des de diferents indrets. Aquestes instal·lacions, amb vells i grans edificis, amb un interessant poblat miner, formen part del nostre Patrimoni Miner. Tot i així es troben en un lamentable estat de conservació. Creiem que caldria un esforç per tal d’aturar aquesta degradació. FOTOGRAFIES 6, 7 i 8.")_


----------



## Leon1 (14 Feb 2021)

Esta casa que sale en milanuncios para alquiler también está cerca del viejo pueblo, podría ser la que alquilaron? MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Casa Victoria Avda Maria Quintana en Mequinenza


----------



## kozioł (15 Feb 2021)

Leon1 dijo:


> Esta casa que sale en milanuncios para alquiler también está cerca del viejo pueblo, podría ser la que alquilaron? MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Casa Victoria Avda Maria Quintana en Mequinenza
> Ver archivo adjunto 572964



Hombre, por poder ser, sí. Es la que está entre la nave industrial y los museos de la Historia/Minero, con esa piscina característica.

Esa y la que está junto al castillo y la que señalábamos @renko y otros sobre el viejo pueblo podrían ser, cualquiera de ellas, la primera que alquilaron.

Pero hay más casas por esta zona que marco, que podrían ser candidatas a la segunda. Aunque muchas tienen cultivos asociados (viñas u olivos), por lo que no sé si estarían disponibles para el alquiler.


----------



## Siete_e (15 Feb 2021)

Leon1 dijo:


> Esta casa que sale en milanuncios para alquiler también está cerca del viejo pueblo, podría ser la que alquilaron? MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Casa Victoria Avda Maria Quintana en Mequinenza
> Ver archivo adjunto 572964



Sr. Leon1, echa un vistazo con stret view enfrente de esa casa, veras una cruz en un lugar que no tiene sentido al menos que alguien sepa a cuento de que


----------



## Leon1 (15 Feb 2021)

Siete_e dijo:


> Sr. Leon1, echa un vistazo con stret view enfrente de esa casa, veras una cruz en un lugar que no tiene sentido al menos que alguien sepa a cuento de que



pues sí, que rara ahí una cruz...

Voy a buscar "diseminados en alquiler mequinenza, a ver si encuentro algo"


Edito:
posible candidata de la nueva zona a explorar. Alquileres vacacionales, casas, experiencias y lugares - Airbnb 

desde la carretera está algo elevada Google Maps


----------



## Peritta (15 Feb 2021)

Energia libre dijo:


> Razon para mi en casi todo menos en la alusion "al renko" y cuedtiones menores.
> Y ya de paso y aunque resulte tan dificil cambiarlo como la letra del mena, podría por favor escribir de forma mas "vulgar", seria un placer leerle y se nos haría mas corto.
> Sin acritud ya que valoro su contribución.



¿Razón para usté mesié?. Pues no sé, ya no me acuerdo, pero es porque esa posta estará, como ya dije, tres o cuatro páginas más l fondo.
En cualquier caso *no quiera convertirme a mí en protagonista del hilo, haga el favor, que éste es un foro anónimo. *

¿Escribir de forma más vulgar?. Joer. ¿No _me se_ entiende?. Qué cosas.
Pues yo tampoco le entiendo a usté mesié, le juro que no sé lo que me quiere decir.

¿Que echo parrafadas?, pues tampoco escribo tan a menudo caramba. Además mis textos rara vez miden más de medio folio y meto varias respuestas en la misma posta para no acaparar protagonismo.
A lo mejor es que le gustaría que este hilo funcionase como un chat de menos de 144 caracteres, pero éso ya está inventao, o como una marquesina deslizante de ésas, que parece un teletipo de lo deprisa que corren los textos y no hay quien lea nada.

Niet. Póngase en el lugar del tío que dentro de tres meses le dé por leer algo por aquí monamí y verá que llevo bastante razón.

Tampoco queráis convertir el hilo en una guía turística de Mequinenza bajo la excusa de buscar algún tipo de indicios por fotografía a menos que cobréis del ayuntamiento.

Me ha dejao helao el @Leon1 con el caso 386. Si alguien se lo dice a la alcaldesa que se lo diga despacito y cuando esté sentada. Felicitaciones. No pague el café en lo que queda de mes.

Joer qué karma más oportuno. ¿Estaba preparao y nadie ha reparado en este escritor, como le pasó al portero de waterpolo aquél, o al Terency Moix, que hasta que una usuaria no señaló el nombre a los Royuela les hubiera pasado desapercibido?.
Todavía me parece a mí que faltan por descubrir más personajes conocidos pues nadie manda matar a ningún pelado, y menos si te cuesta la broma unos 50.000 euros de media.

¿Es la divina providencia la que se hace presente?. ¿Es el Murphy el que ha mirado mal al Mena?. Jua, jua, jua.

¿Son las almas en pena que claman justicia, dignidad y memoria, y cuyos espectros se funden con la neblina fluvial en frías noches sin luna?.

Bueno, a lo que voy. Los que no están en la guerra del "fuego amigo" lo agradecerán:

¿De dónde salían los muertos con tanta regularidad?. ¿De alguna morgue?. ¿De algunas naves con frigorífico industrial como las de aquellos dos que le guardaban la droga?. ¿O unas veces venían de una carretera, de un levantón en la vía pública, de una nave industrial donde daban las palizas y torturaban, de un secuestro domiciliario, de un dispensario médico o unas urgencias hospitalarias, unas veces venían de un sitio y otros de otro?.

No todos los muertos habría que hacerlos desaparecer. Los que les encargan los calabreses sí, y a ésos los matan los calabreses, éstos solo tenían que deshacerse de los cadáveres. Y los de la operación chumi puede que también, ¿no es a ésos a los que les roba un objeto personal?. ...Bueno, y también se queda con el expediente oficial escamoteándoselo a los de los archivos.
Pero en la mayoría de los crímenes no les importaría que apareciese el cadáver, siempre que no hubiera sospechas de asesinato. Y de hecho algunos cadáveres se los endilgan al ayuntamiento para que los entierren como indigentes. Cuatro o cinco de la Operación Noruega creo recordar.

No sé, me parece mucha regularidad, como si fuesen a vaciar una morgue, un depósito o algo.

¿Iban metidos en bolsas de cuerpo entero, o iban vestidos de calle porque les acababan de matar?.

En fin, que hay más preguntas a contestar además del dónde.




Patatas bravas dijo:


> Somos famosos saludos a todos los que nos leen en las sombras.



Pues a ello caramba, a ver si a alguno se le abre la úlcera o se le cae la cara de vergüenza. Jua, jua, jua.

Es usté muy optimista señor. En Espain se lee mu poco y los de las sombras no son una excepción. Hurgo en la subpágina de Visitantes Actuales y ni los robots están viendo este hilo.

Jesús qué cruz.
___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Energia libre (15 Feb 2021)

El ER lo conocen muchisimas mas personas que esas 21.000 suscritas al canal de Santi Royuela como minimo se debe añadir un cero.
Otra cosa es que el regimen de miedo/ terror en el que vivimos haga que las personas no puedan soportar mas basura y no quieran lidiar con esto.
Para muchos entrar a fondo en el ER les generaria una disonancia tan grande que podria ser hasta definitiva contra su salud. Eso si, lo anterior no quiere decir que no les "suene"o lo hayan leido o alguien se lo haya comentado.
Esos 210.000 de arriba tienen hijos, amigos, compañeros etc.
Muchos han vistos videos de Santi Royuela o de D. Alberto o de El Arconte, todo eso crea masa critica; comparazlo con los que conocian el caso antes del 20 de enero de 2020 que el amigo renko lo trajo a burbuja ha pasado solo poco mas de 1 año.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (15 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Te lo respondo yo. *Impunidad*. Como dijo Renko, por el control del PSOE sobre dicha zona, pero después de saber lo bien restaurado que está ese castillo y saber que está gestionado por la Fundación ENDESA, creo que es porque* Mena sabe que en ese lugar se practican cosas de gente al más alto nivel con total impunidad y secretismo.*



Ya, hacen rituales satánicos donde sacrifican niños y todas esas cosas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (15 Feb 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Somos famosos saludos a todos los que nos leen en las sombras.



Quítate esa foto del Tinder del avatar, hijoputa.


----------



## cagabandurrias (15 Feb 2021)

Ya hay más de 27000 suscritos al canal de Youtube de Santiago Royuela.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (15 Feb 2021)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Ya hay más de 27000 suscritos al canal de Youtube de Santiago Royuela.



Mundo Desconocido de JL Camacho tiene 2'6 millones, o sea, 100 veces más.


----------



## kozioł (15 Feb 2021)

Leon1 dijo:


> pues sí, que rara ahí una cruz...
> 
> Voy a buscar "diseminados en alquiler mequinenza, a ver si encuentro algo"
> 
> ...



La veo una alternativa buena. Veo que en esa zona hay unas cuantas casitas (algunas con piscina y todo) que deben alquilarse los meses de verano, debido al turismo que mueve la pesca fluvial por allí.

La única pega es el tema de la discreción: creo que la candidata debería ser una casa un poco apartada del resto. Aunque no sé si importaría, ya que ellos debieron alquilar en octubre, una vez que la época alta del verano ha pasado. Además las casas ahí por lo general quedan aisladas de la vista desde la carretera que bordea el río y va hasta las minas.

Esta es mi composición de lugar en el mapa, de los sitios y alternativas que pudieron tomar:








Para mí, el primer chalet podría haber sido cualquiera de los señalados como #1, #2, #3 al lado del pueblo viejo.

*Lo que creo que es el "antiguo enclave minero" también está señalado.*


----------



## kozioł (15 Feb 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> La bocamina que SR nos enseña en el video ya estaba en ruinas en 2005 aunque aún no estaba sellada.



Esto que dices me llama mucho la atención. ¿Dónde has comprobado que en esa bocamina* no había actividad en 2005*?
Puede ser importante, quizá la tenían disponible para el trabajito.


----------



## kozioł (15 Feb 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Una cuestión clave es si la expresión "antiguo enclave minero" hay que interpretarla como una referencia al antiguo pueblo o a una instalación minera en desuso.
> 
> Cruzando desde Mequinenza el puente del Segre y bajando por la carretera de la orilla norte del Ebro llegamos a un desvio por el que se accede a las instalaciones mineras, incluida la mina del video de SR. En Street View (2012) se ve en ese desvio una barrera levantada y dos carteles, uno con la leyenda "Carbonifera del Ebro" y otro advirtiendo del peligro de voladuras y explosivos. No parece descabellado que alguien que viene de fuera y que no tiene porque conocer a fondo la historia de Mequinenza se refiera a esas instalaciones mineras como "antiguo enclave minero".
> 
> Es posible pues que la zona en que haya que buscar esa casita sea la de las inmediaciones de esas antiguas instalaciones mineras, ya que por un lado nos dice SR que la fosa esta cerca de esa mina y por el otro las notas nos dicen que está en las afueras de la población a más de 1 Km de distancia y cerca del "antiguo enclave minero".



Yo apuesto claramente a que el* "antiguo enclave minero" se refiere exactamente a lo que hay en los alrededores de las instalaciones de Carbonífera del Ebro y la bocamina "Virgen del Pilar"*. 

Una zona desierta después del trabajo (unos 33 mineros en la época, que producían carbón sólo para Andorra), y marcada como "peligrosa" por el tema de las voladuras.


----------



## Patatas bravas (15 Feb 2021)

Esperemos que en mi provincia haya otra fosa como la de monqueda. Me llevo las palas para escavar y si es privado a vigilar y dar vueltas en la zona. Ya he avisado a mi gente que si me pasa algo semana quien ha sido. No habra esa suerte y en mi provincia no habra nada. Se que Estoy vigilado como todos lo que comentamos aqui y los suscriptores del canal royuela en you tube. Estamos en una lista del regimen criminal masonico del 78. Todo lo que sea por movil o Internet puede ser vigilado . Es mejor ir sin movil.


----------



## Bimmer (15 Feb 2021)

¿Qué os parece abrir un hilo paralelo a este y que sea exclusivo para ayudar a los Royuela que no sea marujear y jugar a los detectives buscando fosas?

Un hilo en el que se propongan cosas que hacer para ayudar a los Royuela y hacer mediático el Expediente Royuela.

Este hilo está creado por alguien que tiene buenas intenciones pero está muy viciado al foro y con tal de superar las 300 páginas de hilo le ha empezado a dar bola al asunto de las fosas de Mequinenza, que como dice @Peritta parece que esto es un hilo turístico de Mequinenza, que si el río, la mina, castillos, casas , se agradece la intención pero no tiene sentido hacer el trabajo de unos profesionales que nos cuestan al año solo la policía nacional unos 3.651.136.840 €,
Detalle - Ministerio del Interior 

Ha hecho daño el CSI y demás películas...

En nuestra mano solo está el dar difusión al asunto, la mejor manera que se me ocurre es organizarnos en un hilo exclusivo para ello y acordar horarios para pegar comentarios sobre el Expediente en cuentas policiales de Instagram, si a @renko le parece bien organizar este hilo para hacer eso pues perfecto, de lo contrario sigamos usándolo para creernos que estamos en CSI Las Vegas o haciendo una guía turística de Mequinenza...


----------



## Kolobok (15 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece abrir un hilo paralelo a este y que sea exclusivo para ayudar a los Royuela que no sea marujear y jugar a los detectives buscando fosas?
> 
> Un hilo en el que se propongan cosas que hacer para ayudar a los Royuela y hacer mediático el Expediente Royuela.
> 
> ...



A ver, ahora toca hablar de lo de Mequinenza, pues se habla. Este post durante meseses solo recibía la visitas de 4 foreros y tenía menos de 10 mensajes a la semana. Hacer un hilo paralelo me parece un error, cuando este lleva más de 300 páginas. El asunto de Mequinenza pasará y volveran a haber los 4 de siempre... Ten en cuenta que el último vídeo de Royuela es sobre las fosas y no ha habido ninguna novedad. Aquí se ha hablado largo y tendido de todo, cada vídeo que subía Royuela era desmenuzado al detalle.


----------



## kozioł (15 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece abrir un hilo paralelo a este y que sea exclusivo para ayudar a los Royuela que no sea marujear y jugar a los detectives buscando fosas?
> 
> Un hilo en el que se propongan cosas que hacer para ayudar a los Royuela y hacer mediático el Expediente Royuela.
> 
> ...



A ver, el movimiento se demuestra andando. Si crees que se puede hacer algo más, sólo tienes que hacerlo y dar ejemplo.

De lo contrario, esto que pones no ayuda mucho.
Yo no sabía ubicar lo del "enclave minero" y ahora creo haberlo averiguado después de apuntar a un lugar equivocado. 
Es un pequeño pasito, nada más. Igual a alguien le sirve.

Ya sabes, puedes ir para allí o puedes llamar a la policía a la que pagamos a hacer todo el ruido que quieras hacer. 

Si te cansa lo de los castillos, río o alrededores, lo entiendo. Puedes navegar por el Instagram de los policías que consideres, a ver si hay suerte y alguno se anima,


----------



## Peritta (15 Feb 2021)

Cinco minutos entre una posta y otra don @kozioł hace que el hilo se lea peor. Me refiero a la 4.246 y 4.247. ¿No cree que sería mejor editar la posta y meter la segunda en la primera, y más si se responde al mismo usuario y entre ellas no hay más allá de cinco minutos?. No, no lo haga con éstas caramba, lo digo para la próxima.

En nuestras manos no solo está dar difusión al asunto don @Bimmer, también el dar ideas coño, mostrar las cosas desde otro punto de vista. Incluso hacer de abogados del diablo. ¿Yo?, ya le digo, aún sigo sin quererme creer el expediente Royuela

ya me gustaría a mí.

Pero me he tomado la pastilla roja y me he fumado las flores del Árbol Prohibido de la Ciencia del Bien y del Mal y a tomar por culo Matrix y Paraíso terrenal.
Total que he dejado de creer en los Reyes Magos -en todos- y en el género humano también, ...como para creer en la administración

empezando por la de justicia, ya ves tú.

Vaya, mientras escribo ésta posta ha soltado usté don @kozioł la 4.251. Y ahora le digo que descargue la escopeta y mantenga las formas.

Si quiere echar reproches de suegra pida la vez y póngase a la cola que don @Bimmer tendrá la suya propia toapàél, y cuñadas combativas y tal vez hasta madre de zapatilla ligera. No venga a sembrar cizaña por aquí.

Ni fíes ni porfíes ni desafíes. (sic Quevedo).



kozioł dijo:


> Si te cansa lo de los castillos, río o alrededores, lo entiendo. Puedes navegar por el Instagram de los policías que consideres, a ver si hay suerte y alguno se anima,



No me parece mala la idea, por ahí hay foros (no oficiales) de policías y seguratas y ahí se puede apelar a la persona y no al funcionario, quiero decir policía.
Lo que pasa es que en Espain, ya lo he dicho, se lee mu poco.
Usté por ejemplo no se ha dado cuenta de que he sido yo el primero que ha mencionado la posibilidad de que hubiera dos fosas, una más grande y otra más chica.

Antes de hacer trabajo de campo hay que hacer trabajo de mesa señor.

Siga usté con sus fotos y sus mapas pero no sea pelma. Mi apuesta es que están debajo del castillo y ahí no hay quien cave, claro. ¿Cuándo se empezaron y cuándo se acabaron las obras del castillo masónico, jardines incluídos?.

No sé, a lo mejor hay un árbol que crece más que los demás y ya ha pasado tiempo para que la planta note el abono.

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Effetá (15 Feb 2021)

cagabandurrias dijo:


> Ya hay más de 27000 suscritos al canal de Youtube de Santiago Royuela.



Pues tuvo un bajón. Fue cuando mucha gente se dio de baja como consecuencia del vídeo donde Santiago habló del seguimiento que el CNI hace del canal. O sea, por miedo


----------



## Effetá (15 Feb 2021)

Tal vez. Pero recuerdo el siguiente vídeo (no sé si era inmediatamente consecutivo, no los oigo todos) donde Santiago dijo que muchos se habían borrado como consecuencia del vídeo del cni. Es decir, no se trata de que el cni vigile a todos los suscriptores, ni a los foreros en este hilo. Sino que las personas, sabiendo que el cni monitoreaba el canal, se borraron.


----------



## Duda Metódica (15 Feb 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Esto que dices me llama mucho la atención. ¿Dónde has comprobado que en esa bocamina* no había actividad en 2005*?
> Puede ser importante, quizá la tenían disponible para el trabajito.



La verdad es que desconozco si había o no actividad, aunque supongo que no debía de haberla porque en las fotos de los planos históricos de 2005-2006, aunque la mina no parece estar sellada, los edificios si que parecen estar en ruinas.


----------



## kozioł (15 Feb 2021)

Sólo por alusiones personales. No debería perder el tiempo en esto...


Peritta dijo:


> Cinco minutos entre una posta y otra don @kozioł hace que el hilo se lea peor. Me refiero a la 4.246 y 4.247. ¿No cree que sería mejor editar la posta y meter la segunda en la primera, y más si se responde al mismo usuario y entre ellas no hay más allá de cinco minutos?. No, no lo haga con éstas caramba, lo digo para la próxima.



Vaya! Inconcebible falta. Dos post juntos que suman seis líneas. Gracias por el consejo. 
Lo tendré en cuenta para no ofender el canon estilista del sr. @Peritta. Ya sabemos que la claridad y la economía de estilo es lo suyo, señor.



Peritta dijo:


> Vaya, mientras escribo ésta posta ha soltado usté don @kozioł la 4.251. Y ahora le digo que descargue la escopeta y mantenga las formas.
> 
> Si quiere echar reproches de suegra pida la vez y póngase a la cola que don @Bimmer tendrá la suya propia toapàél, y cuñadas combativas y tal vez hasta madre de zapatilla ligera. No venga a sembrar cizaña por aquí.
> 
> Ni fíes ni porfíes ni desafíes. (sic Quevedo).



¿"Formas"? ¿Lo cualo?
Con lo de decirle a los demás lo que tienen que hacer, y más cuando nadie te ha otorgado autoridad para ello, te arriesgas a que te respondan en los mismos términos. Lo de "cizaña" por tanto, sobra. Quid pro quo.



Peritta dijo:


> Usté por ejemplo no se ha dado cuenta de que he sido yo el primero que ha mencionado la posibilidad de que hubiera dos fosas, una más grande y otra más chica.
> 
> Antes de hacer trabajo de campo hay que hacer trabajo de mesa señor.
> 
> ...



Gracias por lo del consejo sobre el trabajo previo. Pero muchas veces intento pensar en "voz alta", para conseguir que alguien que lo lea pueda corregirlo o aportar información nueva. Es lo que ha hecho el forero @Duda Metódica.
Son las ventajas de los foros. Pones algo en común, alguien más añade algo. Y todo avanza, quiero creer.

Ahora ya sabes -si te tomaste la molestia de leer- dónde está el "enclavamiento minero" de Santiago. 

Ah, bueno. Espera!!... que seguramente ya lo conocías.

Y yo nunca he dicho que piense que haya "dos fosas". No lo creo ni lo dejo de creer. Ni que me importe quién fue el primero en mencionar nada. Sigue con tu carrerita por la fama.


----------



## kozioł (15 Feb 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> La verdad es que desconozco si había o no actividad, aunque supongo que no debía de haberla porque en las fotos de los planos históricos de 2005-2006, aunque la mina no parece estar sellada, los edificios si que parecen estar en ruinas.



La verdad, no sé el por qué de incluir la foto de la bocamina en el vídeo. Si es parte de las notas, quizá quería decir algo. 

Porque Santiago habla y dice "no digo que estén en la mina", pero parece que él en realidad no sabe nada ni lo ha reflexionado. Pero sí que comenta que su padre sabe algo y por tanto controla a los oteadores que tiene en la localidad.

He estado indagando para encontrar algo sobre la actividad de la bocamina. Sé que era una salida del túnel de 2 kilómetros que lo une con la Mina Canota. Por ahí había una antigua vía ferroviaria de transporte entre minas que no sabría decir cuándo dejó de dar servicio.

Buscando la actividad de "Carbonífera del Ebro, S.A.", cuyo principio data de 1880 o así, no he sido capaz de encontrar cuándo ha podido parar.


----------



## Duda Metódica (15 Feb 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> La verdad, no sé el por qué de incluir la foto de la bocamina en el vídeo. Si es parte de las notas, quizá quería decir algo.
> 
> Porque Santiago habla y dice "no digo que estén en la mina", pero parece que él en realidad no sabe nada ni lo ha reflexionado. Pero sí que comenta que su padre sabe algo y por tanto controla a los oteadores que tiene en la localidad.
> 
> ...



SR dice que están cerca de esa mina. Dado que la foto que pone es de una boca que actualmente está precintada y con un aspecto muy distinto al de su foto, podría ser que SR escogiese, para su video, la primera foto que encontró de una boca de la gran mina de carbón. Quizás lo que SR quiera transmitir es que la casita y/o la fosa está/n cerca de las montañas en las que estaban las bocaminas de la explotación de Carbonífera del Ebro.


----------



## javvi (15 Feb 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> La verdad, no sé el por qué de incluir la foto de la bocamina en el vídeo. Si es parte de las notas, quizá quería decir algo.
> 
> Porque Santiago habla y dice "no digo que estén en la mina", pero parece que él en realidad no sabe nada ni lo ha reflexionado. Pero sí que comenta que su padre sabe algo y por tanto controla a los oteadores que tiene en la localidad.
> 
> ...



Las obras del embalse se empezaron en 1964 y se terminaron en 1966. Entre esos años se tuvo que vaciar el pueblo viejo de Mequinenza, las tierras arables y algunas minas. Supongo que todo lo que estaba más o menos a la misma altura que el pueblo viejo fue sacrificado lo más tarde en 1966 y las minas que estuviesen a más altura se siguieron explotando. 
Embalse de Mequinenza - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## kozioł (15 Feb 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> SR dice que están cerca de esa mina. Dado que la foto que pone es de una boca que actualmente está precintada y con un aspecto muy distinto al de su foto, podría ser que SR escogiese, para su video, la primera foto que encontró de una boca de la gran mina de carbón. Quizás lo que SR quiera transmitir es que la casita y/o la fosa está/n cerca de las montañas en las que estaban las bocaminas de la explotación de Carbonífera del Ebro.



La zona de las minas parece un sitio muy aislado y fuera de toda mirada indiscreta. Como dijiste, está delimitado por señalizaciones que avisan de "peligro de voladura", y tienen muchas pistas de grava por las que entra bien un todoterreno cargadito.

La zona es muy amplia, y lo suficientemente lejos de las poblaciones leridanas más cercanas, Serós y Almatret. En esos sitios, salvo los pocos y desocupados trabajadores de MIBSA (menos de 30) no había gente alrededor. De todas formas, la actividad en las minas se había reducido muchos años antes de 2010.

La bocamina de la que hablamos ya parece estar cerrada en la foto de SR. Luego parece haberse sellado en 2010.

Por cierto, he encontrado un libro-reportaje sobre la zona (descargable aquí), que describe bien el panorama minero alrededor

* Hijos del Carbón (libro pdf)*

Del capítulo 4, Las cuencas del Ebro y el Segre:

_"—Ésta era la mina Miñona —dice Gerard junto a otra bocamina, frente a la que hay unos invernaderos con los plásticos rajados—. Durante un tiempo se usó para cultivar champiñones._
_—Es la primera mina setera que conozco —bromeó.
—A los champiñones les van bien las galerías porque siempre hay la misma temperatura. También cogían aire caliente de la mina para los invernaderos. Creo que plantaban tomates y judías."

Volvemos al coche. Hace mucho que me he perdido con tantas vueltas y revueltas por estos caminos. Llegamos a la sede de Carbonífera, en un alto que se asoma al Ebro, quieto y verdiazul. 

Al fondo se ve el castillo de Mequinenza. A su derecha, el pueblo nuevo y, a la izquierda, la mancha amarilla de los lleteroles sobre el vacío del Poble Vell. Debajo de nosotros están los antiguos edificios de la mina Virgen del Pilar. Las casitas de los mineros, ya sin tejado, y la casona del ingeniero director, con una pequeña torre que pretende darle categoría."_

_"En Seròs ya había cerrado en 2010 la única mina de la empresa Minera del Bajo Segre, Mibsa. Su situación era agónica: quedaban veintidós mineros y llevaban siete meses sin cobrar. Cuando voy a verla con Gerard descubrimos que están haciendo un proyecto turístico. En la entrada de la mina se ha colocado una verja con el nombre de la empresa y, al lado, un grupo de obreros restaura el edificio donde estaban los vestuarios y talleres."_

La mina de la Virgen del Pilar es la de la foto de SR. La de Canota está a un kilómetro y pico de esta y también tiene muchas bocaminas.
Algo de esta última se muestra en este interesante reportaje:

*La Última Mina (mina separada Canota)*


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (15 Feb 2021)




----------



## renko (15 Feb 2021)

* Esa es la casa blanca aislada en medio del antiguo pueblo minero que os señalé como "zona cero" !!!!!!!!!!! 

La toma de ese plano por parte de don Alberto no es casual. Es un guiño a Mena: "Se donde enterrásteis los cuerpos"

Ahora hay que convencer a Don Alberto de que los cuerpos ya no están ahí y que una denuncia solo puede traerle problemas.*


----------



## Tito Clint (15 Feb 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


>



Entre los comentarios de este vídeo aparece un enlace a una entrevista a Santiago Royuela subido hoy mismo, no me ha dado tiempo a verlo, pero parece que es una explicación de 1 hora de lo que es el expediente Royuela, les vendrá bien a aquellos que lo descubren ahora y para ponernos al día a quienes ya lo conocíamos.


----------



## javvi (15 Feb 2021)

*ACODAP denuncia a una juez usurpadora, María del Carmen Pozuelo Sánchez.*


----------



## Monsieur George (15 Feb 2021)

Lo cierto es que Renko acertó con una de las ubicaciones. Deberían tener en cuenta que en TODA esa ZONA hubo* OBRAS*. *El paisaje cambió.* ¡¡Sería de muy inocentes pensar que si Mena se enteró que Royuela había robado los papeles del zulo tras la querella que le presentó, no hubiera trasladado los cuerpos a otro lugar o los hubiera enterrado en hormigón!!!

Creo que lo deberían de saber. En este foro hemos llegado a la misma casa que ellos. Si esa zona es la de la fosa, *Game Over*. Y como dice Renko, como esta historia continúe, mediáticamente y judicialmente TODOS los PAPELES que tienen quedarían *INVALIDADOS*.


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 Feb 2021)

Ese caso me pone los pelos de punta. Por eso lo leo por encima de la mala hostia que me entra.


----------



## Debunker (15 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> * La casa blanca aislada en medio del antiguo pueblo minero que os señalé como "zona cero" !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> La toma de ese plano por parte de don Alberto no es casual. Es un guiño a Mena: "Se donde enterrásteis los cuerpos"
> 
> Ahora hay que convencer a Don Alberto de que los cuerpos ya no están ahí y que una denuncia solo puede traerle problemas.*



Renko, yo no entiendo como eres tan, erre que erre, !menuda responsabilidad equivocarse¡ tu no tienes que tomar esa decisión, el que se la juega y se ha jugado todo son los Royuelas , bien sabrán ellos que, como fracasen tendrá sus consecuencias. 

Ahora dices que señalaste el área de la casa que señala don Alberto, yo diría que te agarraste a una casa que te señaló la zona @Monsieur George y ya no había otra , porque tu lo decías. 

La casa que señala Don Alberto, que no digo yo que esté en lo cierto pero más cerca que nosotros, es la misma que os señalé yo en un post el sábado pasado y con un enlace de google earth que os advertí que descargaba lento pero descargaba. Nadie del foro lo miró y-o comentó, sin embargo con la casa que tu dijiste todos nos esforzamos en estudiarla sin mirar otras opciones. Ves como hay que considerar que uno puede estar equivocado y no ser tan tajante?


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> * La casa blanca aislada en medio del antiguo pueblo minero que os señalé como "zona cero" !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> La toma de ese plano por parte de don Alberto no es casual. Es un guiño a Mena: "Se donde enterrásteis los cuerpos"
> 
> Ahora hay que convencer a Don Alberto de que los cuerpos ya no están ahí y que una denuncia solo puede traerle problemas.*





Grandes joder. Vaya huevos se gasta Alberto Royuela.


----------



## Monsieur George (15 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Renko, yo no entiendo como eres tan, erre que erre, !menuda responsabilidad equivocarse¡ tu no tienes que tomar esa decisión, el que se la juega y se ha jugado todo son los Royuelas , bien sabrán ellos que, como fracasen tendrá sus consecuencias.
> 
> Ahora dices que señalaste el área de la casa que señala don Alberto, yo diría que te agarraste a una casa que te señaló la zona @Monsieur George y ya no había otra , porque tu lo decías.
> 
> La casa que señala Don Alberto, que no digo yo que esté en lo cierto pero más cerca que nosotros, es la misma que os señalé yo en un post el sábado pasado y con un enlace de google earth que os advertí que descargaba lento pero descargaba. Nadie del foro lo miró y-o comentó, sin embargo con la casa que tu dijiste todos nos esforzamos en estudiarla sin mirar otras opciones. Ves como hay que considerar que uno puede estar equivocado y no ser tan tajante?



Yo no lo señalé a Renko ninguna casa *ni ninguna zona*. *Fue él el que la localizó en este y para este foro.* Yo le dije que tenía muy buena intuición. El jarro de agua fría nos lo dio León1.

*Insisto que el único en anticipar la casa del video fue Renko.*


----------



## Monsieur George (15 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> En el entorno del antiguo enclave minero (donde dice la nota), está esta casita. Parece minimamente arreglada, como para ser alquilada perfectamente. El Ebro al lado, con pequeño embarcadero. No es un cuarto de aperos. Tiene terreno alrededor para enterrar "inquilinos" y está bastante aislada para "trabajar" tranquilamente. Tiene una casa antigua derruida al lado con algo de jardín/terreno, que podría ser un buen sitio para cavar agujeros.
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> ...



*Jueves pasado a las 21:25.*


----------



## Debunker (15 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Lo cierto es que Renko acertó con una de las ubicaciones. Deberían tener en cuenta que en TODA esa ZONA hubo* OBRAS*. *El paisaje cambió.* ¡¡Sería de muy inocentes pensar que si Mena se enteró que Royuela había robado los papeles del zulo tras la querella que le presentó, no hubiera trasladado los cuerpos a otro lugar o los hubiera enterrado en hormigón!!!
> 
> Creo que lo deberían de saber. En este foro hemos llegado a la misma casa que ellos. Si esa zona es la de la fosa, *Game Over*. Y como dice Renko, como esta historia continúe, mediáticamente y judicialmente TODOS los PAPELES que tienen quedarían *INVALIDADOS*.




la casa que *yo* señalé el sábado pasado es la que señala Don Alberto y no es la que señaló Renko, en cuanto a la zona, todos estuvimos buscando entre el pueblo nuevo que descartamos de inmediato y nos volcamos en el pueblo viejo más cerca de las minas.


De un post que envié el sábado,

"Este enlace es de google earth , no se si funcionará, es la primera vez que lo utilizo, sino funciona ir a a ggogle earth, es el área donde según vosotros se ubicaba la casa alquilada que ha desaparecido, pero como veis hay una casa que aparece en todos los mapas, en google earth se ve mucho mejor, que habéis enviado y a la que no hemos prestado atención y está a 15 metros de una parcela donde han construido una ermita, ermita que nunca antes existió, , toda la parcela está cementada y aquí y allá pequeñas rotondas con bancos para descanso y un frondoso arbolado que nunca antes existió más la misma ermita cubierta en forma rectangular, no es un cementerio como creía yo por las opiniones de foreros , está cerca del camino pero en alto o sea desde la carretera no se puede ver lo que hay arriba, con los hdp que son los personajes de Mena , no me extrañaría que hubieran utilizado ese terreno para los enterramientos para que "la virgen les proteja", son así de cínicos y más. Eso como otros enclaves son posibles, no se puede tirar la toalla tan pronto y sin más. Y no, no entiendo que construyan una ermita en un lugar sin historia de nada y más limpio que la patena, las ermitas o iglesias a las afueras de los pueblos siempre se construyeron por algún milagro o cosa parecida y cosa rara que IU y Psoe gasten dinero en una ermita , en fin hay que joderse como en España hemos dilapidado el dinero a manos llenas , es de alucine.

Google Earth "


----------



## renko (15 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Yo no lo señalé a Renko ninguna casa. *Fue él el que la localizó en este y para este foro.* Yo le dije que tenía muy buena intuición. El jarro de agua fría nos lo dio León1.
> 
> *Insisto que el único en anticipar la casa del video fue Renko.*



Efectivamente, gracias MG

Insisto, todo estaba en las notas. No ha tenido especial mérito que acertara señalando la casa.

Le doy más mérito a @Leon1 por las *tres revelaciones providenciales* que nos hizo, especialmente dos:

- Que se había removido todo ese terreno sobre el 2008 en lo que parecía haber sido una gran obra (lo que hizo que se me encendiera la lucecita de que ya no había cuerpos allí)).....

- Y segundo, colgar la nota informativa donde se informaba de que se sacaban a concurso las obras de rehabilitación del pueblo viejo y que sin duda explicaban ese movimiento de tierras masivo observado, cuadrando además todo ello en sus plazos/timing con lo que hubiera sido una reacción rápida por parte de Mena y su entrono. La cadena de acciones y reacciones no podía encajar mejor.

- El tercero y ya para_ cum laude_, Jesús Moncada.

Sin él no hubiera sido posible saber,* porque para mi es una certeza*, *que ya no hay cuerpos, no solo en Mequinenza, sino también en las otras dos ubicaciones con fosas*. Por eso es importante hacer ver a los Royuela que denunciar algo que al final no va a encontrar evidencias, es extremadamente peligroso. Para la supervivencia del ER y para ellos. No merecerían ambos un final así.


----------



## javvi (15 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> *Jueves pasado a las 21:25.*



Cierto. Yo me incorporé tarde al hilo, le he estado dando un repaso desde que el video en el que se desvela que una de las fosas está en Mequinenza y he comprobado que de hecho fue su primer post desde entonces. Si se confirma que en el último video in situ no es casual que la casa blanca aparezca, que es un mensaje a Mena, Chapeau.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Feb 2021)

He estado googleando desapariciones y cadávares por la zona, y parece un punto caliente y chungo, aunque algunos pueden ser simples accidentes:

Aparece el cadáver de una mujer en las aguas del embalse de Mequinenza

El crimen de Caspe, un asesinato casi perfecto

Aparece un cadáver en un coche hundido en el pantano de Civan de Caspe

Sucesos.- Continúa la búsqueda de los dos desaparecido en el pantano de Mequinenza

Encuentran sin vida al hombre desaparecido en el embalse

Dos desaparecidos en el pantano de Mequinenza

Hallan el cadáver de un ciudadano rumano desaparecido en el pantano de Mequinenza

Encuentran estrangulado a un taxista en Mequinenza

Tres detenidos por el asesinato de un empresario catalán en Mequinenza


----------



## Monsieur George (15 Feb 2021)

Off topic.
En Francia. 

La masonería tiene una red de sicariado a su servicio. 

Sicarios de la masonería mataron al piloto francés Laurent Pascuali


----------



## Debunker (15 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Yo no lo señalé a Renko ninguna casa *ni ninguna zona*. *Fue él el que la localizó en este y para este foro.* Yo le dije que tenía muy buena intuición. El jarro de agua fría nos lo dio León1.
> 
> *Insisto que el único en anticipar la casa del video fue Renko.*



No recuerdo la historia, pero cada dos por tres os dabais las gracias por la ayuda mutua, tampoco recuerdo el porque una casa que insistentamente afirmáis que no puede ser otra porque no hay más, de pronto ya no vale, a esas cosas no se les presta atención porque no vale la pena. 

No digo más, lo único que he querido con esta historia es demostrar a Renko que no se puede ser radical en las opiniones porque de nuevo está con la historia de parar a los Royuelas de buscar cadáveres.


----------



## Monsieur George (15 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> No recuerdo la historia, pero cada dos por tres os dabais las gracias por la ayuda mutua, tampoco recuerdo el porque una casa que insistentamente afirmáis que no puede ser otra porque no hay más, de pronto ya no vale, a esas cosas no se les presta atención porque no vale la pena.
> 
> No digo más, lo único que he querido con esta historia es demostrar a Renko que no se puede ser radical en las opiniones porque de nuevo está con la historia de parar a los Royuelas de buscar cadáveres.



Es que no sé si te das cuenta que la casa que tu pones en google Earth el sábado es la misma que señaló Renko el jueves a las 21:25. Exactamente la misma, Debunker.

A partir de ahí se especuló mucho porque en esa zona había habido obras en 2007... Quedaba la esperanza de que Renko se equivocara y las fosas estuvieran en otra zona de Mequinenza. Que todo pudiera ser. Pero no... El primer video que suben los Royuela a youtube es la de la misma casa que enlazáis Renko y tu. *En un terreno modificado con obras en 2007*.


----------



## Debunker (15 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> *Jueves pasado a las 21:25.*



Pues lo siento he metido la pata, no recuerdo para nada esa casa, es lo que pasa por saltarte posts, de hecho yo la visioné o encontré por mi cuenta con google earth, pues vale Renko encontró la casa.


----------



## Monsieur George (15 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Pues lo siento he metido la pata, no recuerdo para nada esa casa, es lo que pasa por saltarte posts, de hecho yo la visioné o encontré por mi cuenta con google earth, pues vale Renko encontró la casa.



A ver, Debunker, que da igual. Que esto no va de saber quien fue el primero en encontrar la casa. Que es posible que tu lo hicieras por deducción propia, igual que los Royuela.

*¡¡¡El asunto es hacerles ver que en 2007 en toda esa zona hubo OBRAS!!!! Pero obras con excavadoras...*

Ya sé que es duro por las ilusiones de que se pudiera hacer justicia, pero hay que reconocerlo: Mena se adelantó.


----------



## renko (15 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> No recuerdo la historia, pero cada dos por tres os dabais las gracias por la ayuda mutua, tampoco recuerdo el porque una casa que insistentamente afirmáis que no puede ser otra porque no hay más, de pronto ya no vale, a esas cosas no se les presta atención porque no vale la pena.
> 
> No digo más, lo único que he querido con esta historia es demostrar a Renko que no se puede ser radical en las opiniones porque de nuevo está con la historia de parar a los Royuelas de buscar cadáveres.



Perdona chata, no te estás enterando de nada. ¿¿ Me he retractado alguna vez de señalar esa casa ?? Yo lo he mantenido desde el primer momento. No te inventes cosas.

Y yo no estoy parando a los Royuela de buscar cadáveres. Les estoy previniendo de denunciar por algo que ya no tiene razón de ser *por la eliminación de pruebas efectuada*.
Y es que si se denuncia, al juez le da por ordenar las excavaciones y no aparecen las pruebas (los cuerpos), el fiasco puede ser épico: El ER en su conjunto quedaría invalidado oficial y legalmente, siendo catalogado definitivamente de falso..... y los Royuela siendo acribillados a querellas y denuncias al honor y por calumnias e injurias por parte de los propios asesinos, que se irían de rositas y con una buena indemnización por parte de los Royuela, teniendo en cuenta que además la justicia está de parte de estos criminales.

Les estoy pretendiendo proteger de lo que puede ser un giro en los acontecimientos absolutamente desastroso.


----------



## renko (15 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Y yo no estoy parando a los Royuela de buscar cadáveres. Les estoy previniendo de denunciar por algo que ya no tiene razón de ser *por la eliminación de pruebas efectuada*.
> *Y es que si se denuncia, al juez le da por ordenar las excavaciones y no aparecen las pruebas (los cuerpos), el fiasco puede ser épico*: El ER en su conjunto quedaría invalidado oficial y legalmente, siendo catalogado definitivamente de falso..... y los Royuela siendo acribillados a querellas y denuncias al honor y por calumnias e injurias por parte de los propios asesinos, que se irían de rositas y con una buena indemnización por parte de los Royuela, teniendo en cuenta que además la justicia está de parte de estos criminales.
> 
> Les estoy pretendiendo proteger de lo que puede ser un giro en los acontecimientos absolutamente desastroso.



Otra cosa. Si los Royuela o ACODAP acaban denunciando la presencia de cuerpos enterrados allí, una malísima señal sería que esa denuncia prosperara. Es decir, que el juez al que le "tocara" el caso la admitiera a trámite y contemplara inmediatamente actuaciones en relación a ella. Supongo que se ve por donde voy.

Hasta ahora todas las querellas o denuncias presentadas por los Royuela denunciando diferentes episodios del ER, han caido en saco roto. Directamente se han metido en un cajón y allí siguen y seguirán como si no se hubieran presentado...... pero si de repente vemos que esa denuncia (si finalmente se efectúa) coge "milagrosamente" y al contrario que las otras ,velocidad de crucero, sería una malísima señal !!! Será porque los Royuela ya han caido en la trampa y no quieren que se les escapen.

Yo espero que se entienda todo esto que estoy haciendo y diciendo en el hilo. Se que hay gente que no lo ve o no lo entiende, pero es tan evidente que ya no hay cuerpos !!!!.... es que clama la cielo.


----------



## Peritta (15 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> El primer video que suben los Royuela a youtube es la de la misma casa...



Perdona chato pero a mí me parece que en el vídeo quieren señalar más al castillo que a la casa.

Tampoco he descartado yo la finca del Roldan y ésa no está en el pueblo viejo.

A mí me perecéis mu sospechosos. De buenas a primeras aparece por aquí una "pandillita" que viene a malmeter y a acallar las opiniones de otros acaparando todo el espacio.



kozioł dijo:


> Sigue con tu carrerita por la fama.



¿Por la fama?, ¿A mi edad?, ¿en un foro anónimo?. Tú lo flippas.


________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Monsieur George (15 Feb 2021)

Llevo bastante más tiempo que tu en el foro, Peritta. Y Renko es el creador del hilo. Repasa todas sus intervenciones. No hay nada espurio en sus sospechas.


----------



## Tito Clint (15 Feb 2021)

Si están allí supongo que es para buscar evidencias, no creo que pongan ninguna denuncia si no las encuentran. Vamos, es lo más lógico.


----------



## renko (15 Feb 2021)

Otro asunto que quedó pendiente es el de la primera casa. La que estaba más cerca del pueblo que la que ya podemos afirmar con toda seguridad que fue la segunda, a la cual sustituyó.

Recuerdo que se enterraron allí *26* cuerpos. Santiago no da el número total de cuerpos enterrados en Mequinenza, pero se ha hablado de alrededor de 90 o 100. El grueso, por tanto, lo absorbió la segunda.

Si no se acabaron trasladando esos 26 cuerpos a la segunda casa cuando se alquiló esta, cosa que me parecería un riesgo innecesario hacerlo, *entiendo que también se las acabaron arreglando para sacar esos 26 cuerpos de allí inmediatemente que Mena supo que el ER había caido en manos de Royuela*. Es decir, no creo que debamos contemplar la posibilidad de que se llevaran los cuerpos de la segunda y no los de la primera. Insisto, el riego de mantener algún cuerpo en alguna de las tres ubicaciones repartidas por la península sería tan alto que no podían arriesgarse a no hacer un trabajo *integral *de traslado de cuerpos de sus lugares originales.

Supongo que no hay duda al respecto, aunque, sin entrar en detalles, hay un detalle con las fechas de arrendamiento de ambas casas que me hacen pensar que hubo un mes casi entero en que ambas casas estuvieron alquiladas simultaneamente, aunque no está muy claro. Es un mes que cabe la posibilidad que se empleara en pasar los 26 muertos de la casa 1 a la casa 2, aunque yo lo descarto porque, ya digo, hubiera sido un engorro y riesgo innecesario. Ellos lo único que vieron es que la casa 1 estaba demasiado cerca del pueblo y que en vista de que iban a seguir llegando decenas y decenas de muertos más, mejor era cambiar de sitio por otro más discreto y alejado.


----------



## renko (15 Feb 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Perdona chato pero a mí me parece que en el vídeo quieren señalar más al castillo que a la casa.



No te enteras. Están señalando la casa y lo que hacen es referenciarla al castillo, que está justo arriba, para que no haya duda (para los receptores del mensaje) de qué casa se trata.


----------



## renko (15 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Pues lo siento he metido la pata, no recuerdo para nada esa casa, es lo que pasa por saltarte posts, de hecho yo la visioné o encontré por mi cuenta con google earth, pues vale Renko encontró la casa.


----------



## Peritta (15 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Llevo bastante más tiempo que tu en el foro, Peritta. Y Renko es el creador del hilo. Repasa todas sus intervenciones. No hay nada espurio en sus sospechas.



Mis sospechas es que, como lleváis mucho tiempo en el foro tenéis muchas multiniques. 




renko dijo:


> Viendo el video deduje que en la primera casa no llegaron a enterrar a nadie. Supongo que lo pensé porque la descartaron enseguida y siguieron buscando casas
> 
> Voy a volver a ver el video y voy a tomar nota de todas las fechas de los traslados de inquilinos que salen, asi como de las fechas de alquiler de ambas casas. Así de paso me hago una idea de cuantos inquilinos llegaron a poder meter en la primera, que no creo que fueran muchos, si se confirma que fue así.
> 
> Gracias ChortinoP. !! Luego saco conclusiones y os resumo sobre lo que vea y tome nota del video.



Total, que como yo, piensa usté que hay dos fosas ¿no?.

Dos fosas como poco, claro. Que si pensamos que los entierran a pico y pala muchas más. 

Pero para los que tienen menos imaginación que una vaca diré que nadie se imagine que los enterraban a las tantas de la madrugada porque las luces y las linternas se ven desde mu lejos.
Estas cosas se hacen de día y con luz.



renko dijo:


>



Veo que sigues paginando metiendo postas a lo tonto. ¿Cobras por posta o algo?

Te ha escocido lo de "chato" ¿no?. 
Pues no he sido yo el que ha empezado con el ninguneo a otros usuarios.

Te conozco bacalao aunque vengas disfrazao de merluzo.

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## renko (15 Feb 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Mis sospechas es que, como lleváis mucho tiempo en el foro tenéis muchas multiniques.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joé, me vas a obligar a llamarte por tercera vez GILIPOLLAS 

Que cobro por posts, dice


----------



## javvi (15 Feb 2021)

Aunque Jesús Moncada aparezca en el ER como asunto familiar me cuesta creer que sean los suyos los que están detrás. Cuando es de este patrón puede ser porque son muy malos y quieren pillar herencia. No creo que Moncada ganase tanto dinero siendo escritor. Descartaría esta opción. El otro motivo puede ser del tipo "arsénico por compasión", como parece al final que fue el de Terenci Moix. En este caso es creíble, se sabía que el tabaco le estaba matando y que este tipo de muerte suele ser muy agónica y terrible.
He estado mirando los obituarios de Jesús Moncada. Lo único que he encontrado es que llevaba meses con el cáncer que acabó con él.
Moncada es de esa clase de escritores de tema fijo. En su caso el tema es su propio pueblo y el entorno: _Camí de sirga, La galeria de les estàtues Estremida memòria, _sus tres novelas traducidas a varios idiomas se desarrollan en el área de Mequinenza, las minas, el Ebro y toda la vida a su alrededor. Por lo visto hasta escribe catalán con las particularidades de la Franja de la que procede.
Para la última novela "Estremecida memoria" se documentó durante años y además estaba relacionada con unos crímenes ocurridos en Mequinenza en el siglo XIX. 
Me pregunto si estaba documentándose con su habitual tenacidad para una cuarta novela ambientada en Mequinenza , ésta transcurrida en tiempos más recientes y dio con algo muy gordo. Por lo que he averiguado solía hablar mucho con la gente del pueblo para sonsacarles todo el material posible para sus novelas. Quizá, estas pesquisas podrían haber llegado a oídos de gente del pueblo que a su vez tenían contactos con los que traen "inquilinos" para que descansen en paz en los chaletes de las afueras. Pero ni con esas, por lo que sigo el hilo parece que Royuela y sus denuncias fueron los culpables de que la paz de los inquilinos fuese interrumpida y tuviesen que moverles a otro lugar de descanso.


----------



## renko (15 Feb 2021)

Y sobre mi relación con @Monsieur George, que veo que está levantado sospechas. La verdad es que nos conocemos desde hace tiempo, del foro de Conspiraciones. Ya dejé caer en páginas anteriores que nos conocíamos varios de otros subforos. Ambos somos asiduos de un hilo que abrí hace tiempo y la verdad es que hemos coincidido en muchas cosas que se tratan allí. Es por eso que tengo buen rollo con él, pero os aseguro que si no está de acuerdo conmigo en algo es el primero que me mete el dedo en la llaga. Me lo ha demostrado con creces el muy cabrón 

Si veis cierta familiaridad en nuestro trato es porque nos conocemos de hace tiempo y algunas batallitas foriles, ya digo, nada más. Es absurdo pensar que es multinick mio, viceversa o algo así. Podeis ver por las fechas de alta y mensajes escritos que sería muy dificil eso.

Por cierto, creo haber visto por este hilo a más seguidores de mi hilo de conspiraciones, creo que a @Harrymorgan y alguno más. Él puede dar fe de que lo que digo es cierto y que aquí no hay nada raro ni conmigo ni con MG.


----------



## Monsieur George (15 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Y sobre mi relación con @Monsieur George, que veo que está levantado sospechas. La verdad es que nos conocemos desde hace tiempo, del foro de Conspiraciones. Ya dejé caer en páginas anteriores que nos conocíamos varios de otros subforos. Ambos somos asiduos de un hilo que abrí hace tiempo y la verdad es que hemos coincidido en muchas cosas que se tratan allí. Es por eso que tengo buen rollo con él, pero os aseguro que si no está de acuerdo conmigo en algo es el primero que me mete el dedo en la llaga. Me lo ha demostrado con creces el muy cabrón
> Es absurdo pensar que es multinick mio o algo así. Podeis ver por las fechas de alta y mensajes escritos que sería muy dificil eso.
> 
> Por cierto, creo haber visto por este hilo a más seguidores de mi hilo de conspiraciones, creo que a @Harrymorgan y alguno más. Él puede dar fe de que lo que digo es cierto y que aquí no hay nada raro ni conmigo ni con MG.



No me saques de la lengua tu famoso timing y cronología...


----------



## George Ivánovich (15 Feb 2021)

*Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta*



renko dijo:


> Y sobre mi relación con @Monsieur George, que veo que está levantado sospechas. [...] Es absurdo pensar que es multinick mio o algo así. Podeis ver por las fechas de alta y mensajes escritos que sería muy dificil eso.



Quien se excusa, se acusa... ¿Sería muy difícil el qué?... ¿manejar dos usuarios de este foro a la vez?


----------



## Siete_e (15 Feb 2021)

Algo raro esta pasando en la zona con Google Maps, fuy testigo de lo que menciono Renko que al navegar con el Stret View se pasaba al año ¿2010? y se veian claramente las obras de levantamiento de tierras con bulldozer y escavadoras bien grandes.

Pues bien, ahora los mapas aparecen actualizados al 2019 y ya no queda rastro de esas obras al menos alguien que haya hecho capturas de pantalla y las haya guardado. Solo en el mapa comparador de *PNOA* eligiendo el mapa del 2012 se ven hasta alguna escavadora

Aunque el extremo fervor que Renko y MG que han revivivdo por aqui hace sospechar algunas cosas, ¡ que cada uno es libre de pensar lo que quiera!.

Pero hay una cosa cierta, los Royuelas deben tener la certeza de donde estan los muertos matados, hacer una denuncia que no prospere por que no encuentren nada se pueden encontrar con denuncia falsa y se vean obligados a pagar las obras que se llevaran a cabo. Están esperando el mas minimo desliz para aplastarlos.

Yo adjuntaria lo de las fosas a la querella general y ahi otro gallo cantaria


----------



## renko (15 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Aunque Jesús Moncada aparezca en el ER como asunto familiar me cuesta creer que sean los suyos los que están detrás. Cuando es de este patrón puede ser porque son muy malos y quieren pillar herencia. No creo que Moncada ganase tanto dinero siendo escritor. Descartaría esta opción. El otro motivo puede ser del tipo "arsénico por compasión", como parece al final que fue el de Terenci Moix. En este caso es creíble, se sabía que el tabaco le estaba matando y que este tipo de muerte suele ser muy agónica y terrible.
> He estado mirando los obituarios de Jesús Moncada. Lo único que he encontrado es que llevaba meses con el cáncer que acabó con él.
> Moncada es de esa clase de escritores de tema fijo. En su caso el tema es su propio pueblo y el entorno: _Camí de sirga, La galeria de les estàtues Estremida memòria, _sus tres novelas traducidas a varios idiomas se desarrollan en el área de Mequinenza, las minas, el Ebro y toda la vida a su alrededor. Por lo visto hasta escribe catalán con las particularidades de la Franja de la que procede.
> Para la última novela "Estremecida memoria" se documentó durante años y además estaba relacionada con unos crímenes ocurridos en Mequinenza en el siglo XIX.
> Me pregunto si estaba documentándose con su habitual tenacidad para una cuarta novela ambientada en Mequinenza , ésta transcurrida en tiempos más recientes y dio con algo muy gordo. Por lo que he averiguado solía hablar mucho con la gente del pueblo para sonsacarles todo el material posible para sus novelas. Quizá, estas pesquisas podrían haber llegado a oídos de gente del pueblo que a su vez tenían contactos con los que traen "inquilinos" para que descansen en paz en los chaletes de las afueras. Pero ni con esas, por lo que sigo el hilo parece que Royuela y sus denuncias fueron los culpables de que la paz de los inquilinos fuese interrumpida y tuviesen que moverles a otro lugar de descanso.



Si, es muy probable que el de Jesús Moncada se tratara de un caso de eutanasia (ilegal), como Santiago ha explicado que había algún caso en el Expediente (Terenci Moix y más, como bien dices). Ya lo comenté después de que sacara el asunto de Moncada el forero @Leon1

De hecho empiezo a pensar que la mayoría de casos de "encargos familiares" via bufete de abogados X, se podrían tratar de este tipo de casuísticas.

Durante mis primeras semanas de descubrimiento del ER, me absorbió tanto y estaba tan fascinado y conmovido con ello que me dediqué de forma casi convulsiva a localizar a familiares de asesinados para informarles de lo sucedido con los suyos.
Conseguí el teléfono, email, facebook, etc.... de varios, y a algunos tuve el valor de llamarlos personalmente.
De alguno de estos contactos he colgado algún post en el hilo cuando posteaba con más regularidad al principio. Pues lo que me comentaron los pocos familiares con los que hablé es que esa persona fallecida llevaba tiempo enferma.

Fijaros que Mena, como buen masón, era promotor de las políticas progres más radicales referentes a la agenda que todos conocemos. Abortos ilegales, eutanasias.... Un auténtico promotor de la cultura de la muerte más progresista radical.
Ya sabemos que esta agenda que vemos extenderse por todos los paises, se debe a la influencia de la masonería. De hecho este tipo de leyes (y muchas otras como las educativas, de género, etc) vienen redactadas ya de las logias en sus _tenidas_, pasando directamente desde allí a su trámite parlamentario para su aprobación a través de los partidos que controlan.


----------



## renko (15 Feb 2021)

George Ivánovich dijo:


> *Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta*
> 
> 
> 
> Quien se excusa, se acusa... ¿Sería muy difícil el qué?... ¿manejar dos usuarios de este foro a la vez?



No hay _excusatio non petita_ porque si ha sido _petita la excusatio_. 

_Petita_ por @Peritta


----------



## renko (15 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> No me saques de la lengua tu famoso timing y cronología...



Calla, no me lo recuerdes 

Veis, ya me está tocando los cojones


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 Feb 2021)

¿Las familias de las víctimas saben del final que sufrieron sus parientes?. Algunas igual han podido engrosar la lista horrible de desaparecidos que no vuelven a aparecer. No me he visto todos los videos del canal. 
¿Habían víctimas fuera del círculo abogados/herencias/tramas truculentas, estilo, las chicas de la clínica abortista? O ¿Sólo mataban gente que estuviera dentro de sus intereses con rivalidades y movidas político económicas detrás?.


----------



## javvi (15 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Si, es muy probable que el de Jesús Moncada se tratara de un caso de eutanasia (ilegal), como Santiago ha explicado que había algún caso en el Expediente (Terenci Moix y más, como bien dices). Ya lo comenté después de que sacara el asunto de Moncada el forero @Leon1
> 
> De hecho empiezo a pensar que la mayoría de casos de "encargos familiares" via bufete de abogados X, se podrían tratar de este tipo de casuísticas.
> 
> ...



No sé si redacté bien el último post, yo lo que quería decir es que sospecho que en el caso de Moncada, al contrario del de Terenci Moix, a pesar de lo que dicen los papeles del ER, sería algo no proveniente de sus allegados. aunque podrían tener algo que ver. Lo que quería decir es que es posible que Moncada estuviese investigando, como solía hacer concienzudamente para sus novelas, algo relacionado con su pueblo, algo que le llevase a las actividades siniestras que todos conocemos y que esto llegase a oídos de gente del pueblo que algún tipo de relación tuviesen con los enemigos de Royuela. Como por entonces estaban haciendo cosas muy feas en el pueblo y sabiendo como se las gastan con cualquiera que les moleste un poquitín, me imaginaba que, a lo mejor, esta indiscreción de Moncada le costó la vida.(Ruiz, quítame a este escritor listillo del medio).
Pero era sólo una especulación.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Y sobre mi relación con @Monsieur George, que veo que está levantado sospechas. La verdad es que nos conocemos desde hace tiempo, del foro de Conspiraciones. Ya dejé caer en páginas anteriores que nos conocíamos varios de otros subforos. Ambos somos asiduos de un hilo que abrí hace tiempo y la verdad es que hemos coincidido en muchas cosas que se tratan allí. Es por eso que tengo buen rollo con él, pero os aseguro que si no está de acuerdo conmigo en algo es el primero que me mete el dedo en la llaga. Me lo ha demostrado con creces el muy cabrón
> 
> Si veis cierta familiaridad en nuestro trato es porque nos conocemos de hace tiempo y algunas batallitas foriles, ya digo, nada más. Es absurdo pensar que es multinick mio, viceversa o algo así. Podeis ver por las fechas de alta y mensajes escritos que sería muy dificil eso.
> 
> Por cierto, creo haber visto por este hilo a más seguidores de mi hilo de conspiraciones, creo que a @Harrymorgan y alguno más. Él puede dar fe de que lo que digo es cierto y que aquí no hay nada raro ni conmigo ni con MG.



Doy fe.

Los estilos de MG y Renko son lo suficientemente distintos para darse cuenta de que no son multinick. 

Además Renko creó el hilo y lo movió por el foro cuando nadie conocía el expediente. 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## javvi (15 Feb 2021)

*ACODAP en Mequinenza de manos de José Antonio Serrano Balaguer, con D. Alberto Royuela*


----------



## renko (15 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Doy fe.
> 
> Los estilos de MG y Renko son lo suficientemente distintos para darse cuenta de que no son multinick.
> 
> ...



Gracias @Harrymorgan  

El problema es que ahora piensen que tu seas multinick mio 


Creo haber visto a @subvencionados también en este hilo. Él me conoce también de Conspiraciones aunque se que no soy santo de su devoción, pero a lo mejor puede dar fe también de que no miento ni aquí hay ni trampa ni cartón de ninguna clase.


----------



## javvi (15 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *ACODAP en Mequinenza de manos de José Antonio Serrano Balaguer, con D. Alberto Royuela*



Acojonante, lo que han tardado en censurar este video, lo he visto hace un minuto. Hablan Royuela y Serrano de un terreno blando y de que hay un bosque al lado.


----------



## renko (15 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Acojonante, lo que han tardado en censurar este video, lo he visto hace un minuto. Hablan Royuela y Serrano de un terreno blando y de que hay un bosque al lado.



Lo acabo de ver. Yo creo que lo han borrado ellos mismos. Pienso que podría ser la primera casa que alquilaron, la de los 26


----------



## subvencionados (15 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Gracias @Harrymorgan
> 
> El problema es que ahora piensen que tu seas multinick mio
> 
> ...



Estás equivocado Renko. Contigo procuro mantener una actitud neutra. No es un asunto personal. Lo que me enerva es el mensaje de que no podemos hacer nada. Si ya sé que luego saldremos más fuertes los que queden vivos y patatín, patatán, pero joder, es que internamente se me revuelven las tripas. Yo creo en el poder de los SERES HUMANOS y creo que sí que podemos hacer cosas. Pero es solo eso, contra ti, no tengo nada y tu hilo está muy interesante, a la par que didáctica en cuanto a temas históricos por ejemplo. Solo eso.

Un saludo

Con respecto al multinick y esas cosas en este hilo concreto, puedo afirmar que Renko conoce a Monsieur George de su hilo y mantienen, algunas veces buen tono y otras discrepan, pero con la mayor de las elegancias, sin estruendos. Todo un ejemplo de debate en un foro público.


----------



## renko (15 Feb 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> .....
> Además Renko creó el hilo y lo movió por el foro cuando nadie conocía el expediente.



Por cierto, he de decir que antes que yo, otro forero cuyo nombre no recuerdo, abrió ya otro hilo sobre el ER. Los abrimos con unos dias de diferencia (él antes, insisto). 
Pedimos que se fusionaran para que solo hubiera uno y evitar duplicidades pero al final el mio fue el que acabó teniendo más seguimiento y lo lógico era volcar toda la info en uno solo, con lo cual el otro se fue a las profundidades del foro quedando solo este activo. Lo digo un poco para homenajear a ese forero (no se si está por aquí, es que ni me acuerdo quien era) por ser el primero en abrir este increible melón en el foro


----------



## javvi (15 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Lo acabo de ver. Yo creo que lo han borrado ellos mismos. Pienso que podría ser la primera casa que alquilaron, la de los 26



Lo que dice el video es, efectivamente, que lo ha retirado el autor. Pero no me fío. En cualquier caso, saldremos de dudas pronto.


----------



## renko (16 Feb 2021)

subvencionados dijo:


> Estás equivocado Renko. Contigo procuro mantener una actitud neutra. No es un asunto personal. Lo que me enerva es el mensaje de que no podemos hacer nada. Si ya sé que luego saldremos más fuertes los que queden vivos y patatín, patatán, pero joder, es que internamente se me revuelven las tripas. Yo creo en el poder de los SERES HUMANOS y creo que sí que podemos hacer cosas. Pero es solo eso, contra ti, no tengo nada y tu hilo está muy interesante, a la par que didáctica en cuanto a temas históricos por ejemplo. Solo eso.
> 
> Un saludo



Ya. Ya lo se. Te entiendo perfectamente. Es un asunto que merece mucho más desarrollo y ser tratado con mucha delicadeza. Es un tema muy delicado. 

Por lo que respecta a mi llamamiento aquí en este hilo, te agradezco que te pases por aquí a dar la cara por mi


----------



## renko (16 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Lo que dice el video es, efectivamente, que lo ha retirado el autor. Pero no me fío. En cualquier caso, saldremos de dudas pronto.






Dice que han dado con las dos casas. La primera, que luego se descartó, y la segunda. Lo dice al final del video.


----------



## Siete_e (16 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Ojo !!! Mira !!!



Miro y no es el sitio que tu dices, eso es en una especie de meseta, ¡¡ como sabia que el royuela padre tenia el as debajo de la manga, !!

Han dado con ellos y ademas casi se puede ver con Strett View, ya lo tengo pero no voy a descubrirlo hasta que no lo hagan ellos, he sido desde el principio el mas ¡caliente!.... ¡caliente!.

Estoy en un area de 1000 m2 comparando los mapas de PNOA de distintos años entre 2006 al 2009


----------



## javvi (16 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Ojo !!! Mirad !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, vale. Parece que han descartado la casa blanca, quizá jueguen al despiste. Por lo que se ve en este segundo a mí me parece que están en la loma desde la que se ve al fondo, hacia abajo, lo que era la residencia de los ingenieros de la mina que hay cruzando el puente y a unos ocho kilómetros. Lo he visto esta mañana, ahora estoy cansado y no lo encuentro. lo volveré a intentar mañana.


----------



## renko (16 Feb 2021)

Siete_e dijo:


> Miro y no es el sitio que tu dices, eso es en una especie de meseta, ¡¡ como sabia que el royuela padre tenia el as debajo de la manga, !!
> 
> Han dado con ellos y ademas casi se puede ver con Strett View, ya lo tengo pero no voy a descubrirlo hasta que no lo hagan ellos, he sido desde el principio el mas ¡caliente!.... ¡caliente!.



No han dicho nada de que en esa zona que estaban pisando fuera uno de los lugares. Allí había varias casas, además abandonadas. Una casa que alquilaron hace 15 años me extraña que estuviera ya abandonada y medio en ruinas.
La imagen del primer video con la casa blanca del pueblo minero es muy reveladora. Es que las notas dicen que la casa está ahí, en el viejo enclave minero. Joder, más claro, agua. Hablo de la segunda.


----------



## Siete_e (16 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> No han dicho nada de que en esa zona que estaban pisando fuera uno de los lugares. Allí había varias casas, además abandonadas. Una casa que alquilaron hace 15 años me extraña que estuviera ya abandonada y medio en ruinas.
> La imagen del primer video con la casa blanca del pueblo minero es muy reveladora. Es que las notas dicen que está ahí, en el viejo enclave minero. Joder, más claro, agua. Hablo de la segunda.



Estas empeñado y te nubla la mente, que no es ese, te he dicho que desde el principio mi opinion era la as caliente, caliente y la tuya frio frio

Edito y borro, que la primicia sean de ellos, bien se lo merecen

Si alguien tambien lo descubre, que por favor respetar darle la primicia a los que estan sobre el terreno


----------



## Uritorco (16 Feb 2021)

El vídeo al menos parece esperanzador. Si aseguran que tienen "novedades", es que así debe de ser. Ellos al menos siempre irán un paso por delante de nosotros, pues aquí lo único que podemos hacer es divagar, con buen criterio o no.


----------



## kozioł (16 Feb 2021)

Siete_e dijo:


> Estas empeñado y te nubla la mente, que no es ese, te he dicho que desde el principio mi opinion era la as caliente, caliente y la tuya frio frio
> 
> Edito y borro, que la primicia sean de ellos, bien se lo merecen
> 
> Si alguien tambien lo descubre, que por favor respetar darle la primicia a los que estan sobre el terreno









Ibas bastante bien encaminado, sí. Pero no era exactamente donde decías. Enhorabuena...
Y por lo que veo, el lugar está permanentemente vigilado por unos...* y otros.*


----------



## ShellShock (16 Feb 2021)

Siete_e dijo:


> Estas empeñado y te nubla la mente, que no es ese, te he dicho que desde el principio mi opinion era la as caliente, caliente y la tuya frio frio
> 
> Edito y borro, que la primicia sean de ellos, bien se lo merecen
> 
> Si alguien tambien lo descubre, que por favor respetar darle la primicia a los que estan sobre el terreno



Sí, ya la tengo identificada yo también, pero creo que lo que dices es lo correcto: dejemos que sean ellos los que lo anuncien. Además se podrían haber tirado un farol en el vídeo grabando la que no es para confundir.

El Sr. Royuela padre parece muy espabilado, no descartemos sorpresas.


----------



## Bimmer (16 Feb 2021)

@renko Ahora soy yo el que te pide a ti que no ensucies el hilo con lo de Mequinenza y por favor prestes atención a esto que es el epicentro de la trama : Rituales satánicos y estados superiores de consciencia.

¿No habéis visto con muchas confianzas al policía Serrano con Alberto Royuela? Da la impresión de que se conocen de hace mucho tiempo.
Veo a Serrano con pinta de pegar hostias como panes hasta que canten los delincuentes que hacen el trabajo sucio para Mena y compañía.


Tengo la impresión de que Mena y Royuela se llevaban en su día, Mena dice que es progresista/socialista pero en realidad es una ratilla oportunista que se pone de rodillas ante el convencionalismo, ejercía de fiscal en la época franquista, al igual que su padre el cuál también era fiscal, y también su abuelo, el bisabuelo en cambio era magistrado, esta estirpe Mena lleva desde 1800 y pico teniendo mucho poder, volviendo a Mena y su padre, ambos fiscales, padre e hijo trabajaron como fiscales en la época franquista, es decir, trabajaron para Franco, al igual que Royuela en el CNI de la época.

La relación Mena y Royuela viene de aquí, una vez muerto Franco, uno es desleal y el otro leal, uno huye a Argentina y el otro se queda en España, me mantengo en mis convicciones, Royuela sabía lo que se cocía en la clase judicial desde la época franquista, permanecía callado porque le interesaba que los comunistas de turno aparecieran Menazados, hasta que por otorgar esto, uno de sus hijos fue víctima de que la justicia se la toman por su mano solo unos pocos.

Volviendo a la estirpe de Mena que llevan desde 1.800 y pico teniendo mucho poder, y probablemente su descendencia anterior a 1.800 también, dada esta circunstancia de poder por tantos años, se da por hecho que el árbol genealógico de Mena como el resto de la clase judicial y un poco también la clase política están ligados a las dinastías reales, dado este hecho comparten en común que tienen el monopolio del poder, la élite programa a su descendencia para que mantenga este poder y para ello se realizan rituales satánicos en los que torturan y asesinan (ellos lo llaman sacrificar) a seres humanos con la finalidad de que pegue más fuerte al consumir la glándula pineal del torturado, al consumir dicha glándula pineal se alcanza un estado superior de consciencia máximo, los limitados 5 sentidos que tenemos para interactuar en el plano físico en el que nos encontramos se quedan cortos, se especula que con esa consumición de glándula pineal se superan los 10 sentidos.


Este estado superior de consciencia que adquieren en el mismo plano físico que nos encontramos el resto hace que sepan mucho más sobre la naturaleza de la realidad que el resto y mayoría de la gente, es muy probable que tras pasar por esos estados sepan qué hay antes del nacimiento y después de la muerte, por esta razón no les importa cometer atrocidades en este plano físico, se sienten muy incomprendidos porque les ha tocado por herencia tener el monopolio del poder y por tanto de la superioridad y sabiduría.


Con meditación, respiración holotrópica, hipnosis, regresiones, enteógenos etc se alcanzan estados superiores de consciencia los cuáles una vez conocidos te marcan un antes y un después, si no eres disciplinado es cuando te pueden dejar K.O en este plano físico y si no lo solucionas, poco a poco se nota que estás ido y si la cosa empeora pasas a ser un enfermo mental porque tras esa experiencia, la interacción con el resto de la gente te choca por completo.

La glándula pineal es otro nivel, los egipcios ya la dibujaron, tras consumir dicha glándula, el que la consume ya no puede volver a interactuar con los que no han pasado por esa experiencia como si no la hubiera consumido, por eso los miembros de la clase judicial son tan anormales, a nuestros ojos se les podría catalogar de enfermos mentales pero para ellos es lo normal, tener el monopolio del poder desde generación en generación es lo normal para ellos. Para qué buscar explicaciones cuando sabiendo esto se resuelve solo el puzzle.


----------



## Uritorco (16 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Mena y su padre, ambos fiscales, padre e hijo trabajaron como fiscales en la época franquista, es decir, trabajaron para Franco, al igual que Royuela en el CNI de la época.



Investiga el pasado de Mena y comprobarás que no es así. De hecho, no solo militó en organizaciones clandestinas como Bandera Roja, sino que, según Alberto Royuela, trabajó para el KGB.


----------



## Uritorco (16 Feb 2021)




----------



## George Ivánovich (16 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> No hay _excusatio non petita_ porque si ha sido _petita la excusatio_.
> 
> _Petita_ por @Peritta



Lo que tú digas guapi


----------



## renko (16 Feb 2021)

Vamos a ver, para los que descartáis la casa blanca del antiguo pueblo ya desaparecido* (que es la casa que yo defiendo que es la segunda y definitiva en Mequinenza)*, parece que habéis olvidado ya estos dos videos.
Estos videos se suben a los canales de Santiago y Rosillo el mismo dia y poco después *de que ambos sean informados por mail del levantamiento de tierras/rehabilitación de ese antiguo pueblo que descubrimos en este hilo. *

Los pongo en el corte de interés aunque son cortos y se pueden volver a ver enteros:






Rosillo es más claro que el agua. No puede estar refiriéndose a otro lugar que a ese. Y es que, insisto, se les mandó un mail con esa información que, por cierto, no conocían. Se enteraron por este hilo de esas obras.


----------



## renko (16 Feb 2021)

Y sigo pensando que la primera casa que se alquiló está bastante más cerca del pueblo, no en esos parajes montañosos donde han grabado ese video que subieron anoche. Es que lo dicen las notas, joder !!!
Y también sigo pensando que esos primeros 26 cuerpos los tuvieron que enterrar en las inmediaciones de esa misma casa. Es decir, que no usaron esa casa como base logística y los cuerpos fueron enterrados lejos de ella. Si fuera así no hubieran cambiado de casa.


----------



## javvi (16 Feb 2021)

Antes de ponerme más en serio con las localizaciones del lugar de residencia de los inquilinos. Aunque sólo sea una anécdota, en la escena promocionada por Heineken, Alberto Royuela no acaba de decir la verdad cuando dice: "Bueno, ya estamos en Mequinenza". En realidad están en el carrer de Manso nº 54 de Barcelona. Esto es irrelevante para la búsqueda de las fosas, pero sirve para que sea vea claro que al señor Royuela le gusta también jugar al despiste.


----------



## javvi (16 Feb 2021)

Cosas raras en torno a la Casa Blanca. 
O es la única superviviente del pueblo viejo o es una construcción posterior. Por el tipo de arquitectura más bien parece lo segundo. Si es así: ¿ quién puede haber conseguido un permiso exclusivo para una vivienda particular en un terreno en el que por definición dejó de vivir la gente?
Según algunos foreros se hicieron unas obras en torno el 2008. Yo no he encontrado la información. La teoría es que las denuncias de Royuela provocaron el traslado de inquilinos y la excusa fueron unas obras.
No sé si la justificación de las obras es hacer un parquecito museo en el viejo pueblo. Si es así, a mí da la sensación de ser una chapuza total. Hay partes empedradas ( esto podría apuntar que ahí están todavía los inquilinos sepultados ¿echaron hormigón armado?). Normalmente, en los parques, lo que no está empedrado suelen ser zonas verdes, con césped. No será por falta de agua a orillas del Ebro. Da una sensación de total descuido, lleno de maleza, parece un descampado más que un parque.
Entro lo que se conservó donde los museos y la última casa medio derruida antes de la curva que lleva al pueblo nuevo, lo que fue el pueblo viejo, he localizado dos puntos empedrados. El que está pegado a los restos de la antigua iglesia y otro a unos metros en dirección a los museos. Además de unos bancos tiene unas columnas raras que nos sostienen nada. No sé qué pintan ahí. Es donde están los restos de la casa de Moncada con la placa y enfrente donde estaba la casa de la alcaldesa según ella misma cuenta en un video.
¿Es casualidad que sólo estos dos terrenos estén empedrados y el resto esté en total descuido?


----------



## alvarinaitis (16 Feb 2021)

Saludos , yo he hecho una labor un poco parecida a la tuya , aunque he reducido el rango de búsqueda porque en el directo del otro día el tal Sánchez decía que habían alquilado primero una casa, pero no era discreta y habían alquilado otra a 1km del término municipal.

Datos a tener en cuenta. Las fotos de Google maps son de 2008 , las notas son de 2006 aprox. Yo de moviemientos de tierra sé nada, pero hay una vivienda alejada del pueblo , que no está marcada en el mapa que has puesto, en la que claramente se ven varias tonalidades de marrón, (será tierra movida?) Ni puta idea la verdad, pero ahí están los tonos de marrón. además está apartada de la carretera, Google maps no te deja poner el muñeco cerca.










Edit** no me deja subir la foto con zoom " El archivo es demasiado grande"

En fin estaremos al tanto, porque esta situación se está empezando a ir de las manos, y aunque no se trate en el Mass Media, lo de mandar a la Juez Castelló Fontova a la Haya ...me hace pensar que el gobierno, está preocupado con el asunto.




kozioł dijo:


> La veo una alternativa buena. Veo que en esa zona hay unas cuantas casitas (algunas con piscina y todo) que deben alquilarse los meses de verano, debido al turismo que mueve la pesca fluvial por allí.
> 
> La única pega es el tema de la discreción: creo que la candidata debería ser una casa un poco apartada del resto. Aunque no sé si importaría, ya que ellos debieron alquilar en octubre, una vez que la época alta del verano ha pasado. Además las casas ahí por lo general quedan aisladas de la vista desde la carretera que bordea el río y va hasta las minas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Debunker (16 Feb 2021)

Estas fotos fueron aportadas por @Kolobok , la primera es de 2012 y la segunda de 2009 , en ellas, ambas fotos, se ve la casa que ha señalado don Alberto y Renko a escasos metros de donde más tarde se construye una iglesia con una zona bastante grande de arbolado como veréis en la foto primera, dicen que los árboles crecen mucho cuando se alimentan de cadáveres y esa parcela de árboles es super frondosa y en tiempo record , podrían estar ahí el enterramiento? Es solo para mantener el tráfico del foro pero bueno también una reflexión.


----------



## Rebuja (16 Feb 2021)

Me sumo a lo dicho anteriormente sobre Renko.
Lo sigo desde hace tiempo en conspiraciones y pongo la mano en el fuego por su honestidad y buenas intenciones.
Y lo que cuenta de Monsieur George es verdad.


----------



## javvi (16 Feb 2021)

alvarinaitis dijo:


> Saludos , yo he hecho una labor un poco parecida a la tuya , aunque he reducido el rango de búsqueda porque en el directo del otro día el tal Sánchez decía que habían alquilado primero una casa, pero no era discreta y habían alquilado otra a 1km del término municipal.
> 
> Datos a tener en cuenta. Las fotos de Google maps son de 2008 , las notas son de 2006 aprox. Yo de moviemientos de tierra sé nada, pero hay una vivienda alejada del pueblo , que no está marcada en el mapa que has puesto, en la que claramente se ven varias tonalidades de marrón, (será tierra movida?) Ni puta idea la verdad, pero ahí están los tonos de marrón. además está apartada de la carretera, Google maps no te deja poner el muñeco cerca.
> 
> ...



Lo que aparece en el círculo rojo yo creo que no es tierra removida, sino más bien terrenos de agricultura de secano (almendros, olivos y cereales) típicos de allí. En otras zonas que sí deja acercarse al muñequito se ven claramente las hileras de árboles. La casita puede ser del agricultor propietario. Parece muy pequeña para albergar tanto inquilino. Pero quién sabe.


----------



## kozioł (16 Feb 2021)

alvarinaitis dijo:


> Saludos , yo he hecho una labor un poco parecida a la tuya , aunque he reducido el rango de búsqueda porque en el directo del otro día el tal Sánchez decía que habían alquilado primero una casa, pero no era discreta y habían alquilado otra a 1km del término municipal.
> 
> Datos a tener en cuenta. Las fotos de Google maps son de 2008 , las notas son de 2006 aprox. Yo de moviemientos de tierra sé nada, pero hay una vivienda alejada del pueblo , que no está marcada en el mapa que has puesto, en la que claramente se ven varias tonalidades de marrón, (será tierra movida?) Ni puta idea la verdad, pero ahí están los tonos de marrón. además está apartada de la carretera, Google maps no te deja poner el muñeco cerca.
> 
> ...



Uff... lo veo poco práctico.

Te pongo un recorrido para llegar a ese valle perdido desde la "Casa blanca" o Mequinenza Antiguo. Son 8 km de senda tortuosa para ir a enterrar cadáveres. Otra cosa es que la "casa" que veo en el valle que señalas fuera alquilable. Pero tiene muy mal acceso desde la carretera a Fraga.








7.67 km. de pista sin asfaltar para llegar al sitio. No sé...


----------



## kozioł (16 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Estas fotos fueron aportadas por @Kolobok , la primera es de 2012 y la segunda de 2009 , en ellas, ambas fotos, se ve la casa que ha señalado don Alberto y Renko a escasos metros de donde más tarde se construye una iglesia con una zona bastante grande de arbolado como veréis en la foto primera, dicen que los árboles crecen mucho cuando se alimentan de cadáveres y esa parcela de árboles es super frondosa y en tiempo record , podrían estar ahí el enterramiento? Es solo para mantener el tráfico del foro pero bueno también una reflexión.



Por poder ser, puede ser... Yo no lo descarto. Ahora: ¿cuál sería el sitio que taparon y queda fuera de miradas indiscretas? 
Veamos la evolución a lo largo de los años:

2006 (izda) - 2009 (dcha.). Creo que se QUITA tierra del sitio aledaño a la casita, afloran esos "pilones". Los demás alrededores parecen no cambiar mucho, salvo las sendas que quedan un poco más dibujadas. En todo caso, quitar material.
Donde la iglesia han empezado a quitar material también. Donde estarán los bancos al final no veo cambios.








2006 (izda) - 2012 (dcha.). Han ido (a muerte) a quitar material de la iglesia. Creo, por lo que he leído, que empezaron con la obra "memorial" de Jesús Moncada en 2011. Eso sí, en el resto de lugares han echado mucha grava o lo que sea. La Iglesia ha aflorado mucho (perdió mucho material en la excavación). Por lo que yo la descartaría.







2006 (izda) - actualidad (dcha.). La iglesia aflora hasta el piso, todo lo demás está conformado de nuevo. Han puesto las piedras y hormigón en la zona donde se asientan los bancos. Esos bancos quedan MUY a la vista de la carretera.







De todas maneras, sigo pensando que la casa pudiera (digo "pudiera") ser un almacén y luego fueran a enterrar los cuerpos a otra parte.
Alberto Royuela ha ido a un lugar que no tiene que ver, no puedo decir que sea para despistar. Eso lo sabe él.

Ahora, a mí me queda la mosca de "cercano al enclave minero" y la "idoneidad geográfica" como razón para el segundo chalet. Que nadie ha apuntado un candidato para ese segundo chalet que no sea la "casa blanca". En ese caso, ¿cuál sería el "primero"?, ¿el que está cerca del castillo?.

Yo al Mequinenza antiguo no sé si lo llamaría "enclave minero". Hay candidatos mejores.


----------



## javvi (16 Feb 2021)

*Avance. Esta noche conexiones del fiscal Mena y la banda terrorista ETA*


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (16 Feb 2021)

No se sabe nada del agente judicial que iba a ser entrevistado por Santi, verdad?¿ 
Podemos casi confirmar que ha sido amenazado y se ha achantado.


----------



## renko (16 Feb 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> No se sabe nada del agente judicial que iba a ser entrevistado por Santi, verdad?¿
> Podemos casi confirmar que ha sido amenazado y se ha achantado.



Ese ya ha volado. Me huelo que ha sido más por la indiscreción de Santiago dando su nombre, etc. Es lo que creo.


----------



## CASO BAR ESPAÑA (16 Feb 2021)

Felicidades por el gran trabajo que estáis haciendo en este hilo gente! Creo que este tipo de foros donde la gente puede hablar y exponer su punto de vista y contrastar opiniones van genial para descubrir cosas y poder avanzar.

Os quería comentar una cosa. Sabéis que aún quedan 2 fosas en las que sabremos sus localizaciones en cuánto la familia Royuela nos las quieran decir. Yo también creo que el Fiscal Mena y su mafia habrán sacado u ocultado (tapiado) los cadáveres que ahí se enterraron. Pero en cuánto sepamos esas localizaciones tenemos que intentar investigar sin darle pistas al enemigo. Recordad que este hilo seguro que está siendo "espiado" por los malos.

Por otra parte, creo que he descubierto una posible relación entre el CASO BAR ESPAÑA (Pederastia, pornografía infantil, torturas y asesinatos de menores por políticos, jueces y empresarios de la Comunidad Valenciana) y el EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA. El fiscal Cándido Conde-Pumpido es el nexo de la relación. Si se confirmara, es tremendamente escalofriante. La "justicia" española es la peor mafia que hay. Peor que la italiana. Ahí se esconde lo peor del ser humano. Pederastas, degenerados sexuales, criminales, corruptos, psicópatas, sociópatas y todo lo que os venga a la cabeza. Un saludo y seguimos adelante!


----------



## renko (16 Feb 2021)

A ver, tengo novedades importantes.

- Os puedo confirmar que la casa de Mequinenza que los Royuela están controlando y señalando como la segunda de las dos que se alquilaron, albergando la mayor parte de los cuerpos,* es la casa blanca del antiguo pueblo que os señalé. *Dejad de darle vueltas al asunto. Es esa.

- Rosillo y los Royuela han recibido mails con lo que he comentado en este hilo referente a que esas obras que pusieron al pueblo viejo patas arriba en un gran movimiento de tierras, fueron un pretexto puesto en marcha por las administraciones socialistas que controlaban la región y la localidad de Mequinenza para sacar los cuerpos de allí.
*Pues bien, me consta que dan validez a mi teoría.*

- Ahora mismo, en cuanto a moral y esperanzas, tanto los Royuela como Rosillo, no están pasando por su mejor momento respecto a este asunto. Estarían asimilando que, como aseguré aquí, es altamente probable que ya no haya ningún cuerpo en ninguna de las fosas repartidas por la geografia nacional. Empiezan a aceptar y entender que Mena se movió con gran rapidez para deshacerse de esas pruebas/cuerpos.

- No se si por discreción llegarán a dar a conocer lo anterior explicitamente y de forma pública a través de sus canales de comunicación habituales, pero si no es así, lo deduciremos de alguna manera por las nuevas informaciones que nos transmitan sobre este caso.


----------



## Monsieur George (16 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> A ver, tengo novedades importantes.
> 
> - Os puedo confirmar que la casa de Mequinenza que los Royuela están controlando y señalando como la segunda de las dos que se alquilaron, albergando la mayor parte de los cuerpos,* es la casa blanca del antiguo pueblo que os señalé. *Dejad de darle vueltas al asunto. Es esa.
> 
> ...



Una retirada a tiempo puede ser una victoria. Creo que es superimportante que los papeles no queden deslegitimados por cualquier desliz involuntario. Tienen que ser realistas.

De todas formas, siempre podrían hacer indagaciones de tipo extrajudicial, pero meter a la justicia por medio..., me parece una trampa y muy peligroso. Es duro, pero hay que aceptarlo.


----------



## renko (16 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Una retirada a tiempo puede ser una victoria. Creo que es superimportante que los papeles no queden deslegitimados por cualquier desliz involuntario. Tienen que ser realistas.
> 
> De todas formas, siempre podrían hacer indagaciones de tipo extrajudicial, pero meter a la justicia por medio..., me parece una trampa y muy peligroso. Es duro, pero hay que aceptarlo.



Es una putada pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Duda Metódica (16 Feb 2021)

Desde el sofa de nuestras casas es imposible localizar las ubicaciones de la primera fosa ("chalet") o de la segunda ("casita"). Podemos elucubrar y elaborar teorias con más o menos sentido pero por muy lógicas o factibles que sean no se deben de dar por ciertas mientras no haya indicios sólidos, obtenidos sobre el terreno, que las sustenten.
El que se hayan movido tierras en una finca o que se haya hecho una reforma urbana no es por si solo ningún indicio, aunque puede ser algo digno de ser investigado.
Localizar las fosas dependerá de la información que manejen los Royuela y de contrastar esa información con el trabajo de campo (algo habrán hecho ya los Royuela si tenian puesta vigilancia desde hace tiempo).
Hay que ser prudente y esperar acontecimientos.
Dudo mucho que los Royuela presenten alguna denuncia sobre el asunto de las fosas sin antes haber contrastado su información y disponer de indicios sólidos.


----------



## CASO BAR ESPAÑA (16 Feb 2021)

*La escalofriante relación entre el EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA y el CASO BAR ESPAÑA (los verdaderos asesinos de las niñas de Alcàsser y de decenas de menores más)*

Vamos a colocar esta pieza en el tablero para poder investigarla cuando sea necesario y a su debido tiempo. Pero os lo muestro ya por si alguien quiere empezar a investigar. Vamos a hablar de dos jueces, concretamente de una jueza en activo y un ex juez y abogado. Obviamente para que toda esta trama pederasta que operaba en el bar España haya permanecido oculta al gran público por tanto tiempo, ha debido de ser necesaria la complicidad, dejadez y premiosidad del sistema judicial… Y más concretamente de la “morosidad” de los juzgados de Vinaroz. Hablamos de la corrupta y pederasta *Jueza Sofía Díaz García. *

Amiga del Ex-juez *Ramón Jovani Puig, *uno de los pederastas más sádicos de esta espeluznante trama que está siendo ocultada y censurada (del que también hablaremos) y bien posicionada en el poder judicial de Castellón.

La mano derecha esta jueza era nada más y nada menos que el hermano ya fallecido del fiscal Cándido Conde-Pumpido, que fue nombrado Fiscal General del Estado en 2004, cargo en el que permaneció hasta diciembre de 2011, siendo el Fiscal General que más tiempo ha ocupado el cargo durante el “periodo democrático” inaugurado con la Constitución de 1978:

Esquela de Don José Luis Conde-Pumpido Ferreiro : Esquela | Esquela en La Rioja

La verdad es que parece que esta jueza ha subido como la espuma dentro del poder judicial. Pasando del “agitado” juzgado de Vinaroz a desempeñar toda una serie de obligaciones en los mas diversos campos. Por desgracia parece que no resulta sencillo buscar dentro de los documentos de libre disposición que pone al servicio del ciudadano el poder judicial. 

Estuvo en la aplicación de una norma en temas de ejecuciones hipotecarias, de nuevo junto al hermano del Fiscal General del Estado Cándido Conde-Pumpido *(sabéis que sale en las notas del Fiscal Mena).*

Y más recientemente estuvo en el cierre-acuerdo del proyecto Castor.

Curiosamente, el periodista Iñaki Gabilondo establecía un paralelismo entre los temblores políticos del caso Fabra, el oficial (donde se le acusa solo de delitos monetarios), y los temblores sísmicos provocados por el fracking de Castor. No andaba desencaminado el señor Gabilondo.

Y ahora hablemos de los traslados de esta corrupta y pederasta jueza. El 7 de abril de 1997, Reinaldo Colás (ya fallecido de cáncer), el padre de las niñas Tamara Colás y Aída Colás, interpone denuncia por violaciones y abusos sexuales contra *Giussepe Farina (ex presidente del AC Milan y un degenerado pederasta y asesino de menores) * en el juzgado nº 2 de Vinaroz, el juzgado que presidía la juez *Sofía Díaz García*. Lo que no sabía este padre, era que la jueza a la que le estaba contando toda la historia, es nombrada por los niños abusados como parte implicada en esta trama. Esta jueza permitió que el señor Farina se sacase de su bolsillo los antecedentes penales que estaban fechados el 3 de octubre de 1996… O sea, que eran papel mojado. Estamos hablando de hechos probados y cuyas pruebas están archivadas dentro de una instrucción judicial nunca resuelta. 

Esta jueza se hizo cargo de las diligencias previas D.P. 411/96 que unió a estas D.P. 522/97 y que terminaron aumentadas y reunificadas en un mamotreto llamado D.P. 5703/00 con miles de folios, decenas de testigos y cientos de testimonios por escrito, en audio o de carácter videográfico. Cuando se logró dar esquinazo a este obstinado padre, con la asociación AVICSIN neutralizada y sin haber desempaquetado siquiera el material que contiene esta bomba judicial llamada D.P. 5703/00 esta jueza fue trasladada al juzgado contencioso administrativo n° 5 de Valencia, lo suficientemente lejos de aquellos incómodos testigos:

BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-2002-6650

Dos años mas tarde, pasó al juzgado de Primera Instancia nº 1 de Castellón y luego al de primera instancia nº 8 también de Castellón.

Por último, pasó a ocupar el juzgado n° 1 de menores de Castellón.E Estaseñora jueza esta rodeada de menores todo el día… No quiero siquiera imaginar el poder que tendrá un juez sobre estos menores.

Sofía Díaz García será la nueva decana de los jueces de Castelló







Hay que investigar todos los movimientos del Fiscal Cándido Conde-Pumpido en la época que estaba en activo. Sabéis que su hijo denunció al juez Fernando Presencia (si no estoy equivocado), ya que se puso muy nervioso con toda la información que sacó la familia Royuela. Estoy seguro que todas estas tramas y mafias se unen en los más altos círculos de poder. No os podéis ni llegar a imaginar la de poder que tienen jueces y fiscales. Pueden hacer lo que quieran que lo taparán todo fácilmente. *(Menudo "subnormal" el Fiscal Mena despreocupándose de sus notas manuscritas y no haciéndolas desaparecer.) *Por su culpa quizá se desmorona el corrupto y criminal régimen del 78. Si tenéis alguna pista sobre los movimientos del Fiscal Cándido Conde-Pumpido hacerlo saber!!!


----------



## Kolobok (16 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Una retirada a tiempo puede ser una victoria. Creo que es superimportante que los papeles no queden deslegitimados por cualquier desliz involuntario. Tienen que ser realistas.
> 
> De todas formas, siempre podrían hacer indagaciones de tipo extrajudicial, pero meter a la justicia por medio..., me parece una trampa y muy peligroso. Es duro, pero hay que aceptarlo.



Es que es flipante la verdad, cuando escuchas a Santi diciendo ''con esta noticia tiene que intervenir Marlaska, la policia y la vieja del visillo'' este tio parece que no acaba de enterarse de que va el tema o es muuuuy ingenuo. VAMOS A VER SANTI, SI ESOS SON LOS QUE INTENTAN TAPAR EL PIFOSTIO, LLEVAN MÁS DE 25 AÑOS COLABORANDO EN LA TRAMA, ESOS TIOS ESTAN DESEANDO VEROS ENTRE REJAS!!!!! 

Y no solo con los cadaveres, también con el tema de la QUERELLA, coño que ya CONDENARON A TU PADRE por falsedad documental EN los juzgados!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Que te tiran la querella los mismos jueces comprados que te condenaron y condenaron a tu hijoo!!!

Es una batalla de DAVID CONTRA GOLIATH, yo tenía mis esperanzas puestas en que el desenterramiento de los cadáveres supusiera el jaque mate, pero solo se ha quedado en ''ja'' para la banda del presunto asesino Mena. Llevaban meses hablando del jaque mate, de los muertos en las fosas y nos encontramos que NO TIENEN NI IDEA!! Porque si la tuvieran no habrían pisado MEQUINENZA 15 AÑOS DESPUÉS DEL ENTERRAMIENTO DE LOS CADÁVERES. Y 12 AÑOS DESPUÉS DE SU DESENTERRAMIENTO. Coño tienes en los papeles el BOMBAZO de los cadáveres que haces esperando tanto tiempo?????

No sé como se va a resolver esto pero estan MUUUUUUY LEJOS DE LA BANDA CRIMINAL DE MENA. No es culpa suya tampoco, este caso le queda grande hasta Eliot Ness.


----------



## Monsieur George (16 Feb 2021)

En lo que tienen que centrarse es en divulgar el contenido de los papeles e, intentar entrever algún resquicio legal con el que se puedan validar judicialmente esos papeles en los juzgados. *Intentar asimismo que muchas familias hagan denuncias y querellas particulares.*


----------



## javvi (16 Feb 2021)

Es que no hay término medio: O bien, Mena & cia son subnormales profundos; O bien, son los Royuela los subnormales profundos.
Yo me decanto más bien por que los Royuela no son subnormales profundos. Esto implicaría que lo son Mena & cia. Pero también podría ser que no es que sean subnormales profundos, que sea otra cosa, como que por algún motivo que se me escapa totalmente estén maniatados.
Esto implicaría que los Royuela se esconden alguna carta en este juego endiablado. Yo tengo la sensación de que Alberto Royuela y Serrano están haciendo un teatro, se les ve que apenas se pueden contener la risa. Hay gato encerrado, pero para bien. O eso espero.


----------



## javvi (16 Feb 2021)

De todos modos, no lo acabo de entender: ¿qué se supone que van a hacer Los Royuela? ¿empezar a tantear los alrededores y donde les de la corazonada coger ellos mismos las palas y quien pase por ahí y se apunte y empezar a cavar? En el terreno alejado del pueblo todavía, pero ¿en el pueblo viejo donde está la Casa Blanca? ¿cuánto tardaría en llegar la Benemérita? ¿no deberían pedir permiso al ayuntamiento? ¿y no es altamente probable que el ayuntamiento se lo denegase?
No sé si hay algo que se me escapa. La historia en sí es completamente absurda. Por tanto, o bien los Royuela son subnormales profundos; o bien, como decía antes, Los Royuela se guardan una carta y están haciendo un teatro a la vez que mueven ficha.
Eso sí, siempre he pensado, desde que aparecieron los primeros videos de los Royuela, que si eso duraba es que no están solos. Y no me refiero sólo a Rosillo y a los viejos camaradas de la Falange y sus hijos. Tiene que haber mucho más porque si no, efectivamente, les hubiesen liquidado hace tiempo. 
Es posible que esta guerra, y sólo es una suposición, sea entre los jefes de Mena y los que le dicen a Royuela que los árboles no dejan ver el bosque.


----------



## Rebuja (16 Feb 2021)

El Arconte ha subido un vídeo hace un rato donde ya se empieza a ver lo que apunta Renko

Renko


----------



## Uritorco (16 Feb 2021)

Tiene buena pinta, vamos a echarle un vistacillo.


----------



## renko (16 Feb 2021)

Alucinante. Uno cree que ya lo ha visto todo en el ER, pero siempre hay algo nuevo que te vuelve a hacer flipar en colores.

Se pueden hacer muchas lecturas de todo lo tangencial o no que toca el contenido del video, pero me quedo con dos:

- La voracidad desmedida de Mena por el dinero, desapareciendo en él el más mínimo atisbo de prudencia o conformidad (algo que solo puede surgir desde un sentimiento de impunidad absoluta).

- Y segundo, cómo hay unos vasos comunicantes que conectan al PSOE y los nacionalismos catalán y vasco más radicales. Estamos hablando de la mismísima ETA. Al final y como expongo en mi hilo de Conspiraciones, detrás de todas las tesis y antítesis, están los mismos moviendo todos esos hilos. Lo que vemos ante nosotros en la prensa, los TD´s... el mundo tal y como lo imagina un ciudadano de a pie, es un enorme paripé. Una mentira colosal. Una auténtica película que nada tiene que ver con la realidad.


A pesar de sus errores, torpezas.... hay que seguir agradeciendo a los Royuela por este regalo maravilloso. Conocer la verdad siempre reconforta y libera de alguna manera, aunque conocerla sea desagradable. No hay que cerrar los ojos jamás a la verdad.
Vivimos en un mundo absolutamente podrido y corrompido. Cuánto más arriba subimos en el organigrama de poder (hablo de cualquier pais del mundo), más podredumbre, perversión y maldad encontramos. La trama de Mena no es una excepción. Es la norma. Está lleno de Menas este mundo.

Este mundo está en manos de mismísimo Mal, en mayúsculas. No puede haber otro que Satanás arriba del todo, siendo rendido culto y sacrificios por sus capataces de carne y hueso, traidores a su propia especie y que gobiernan para esa entidad este planeta.


----------



## javvi (16 Feb 2021)

*El fiscal Mena, contactos y tráfico de drogas con ETA y la mesa nacional de HB*

No he visto las fechas, tampoco puedo entrar en la página javierroyuelasamit. Me indica que tiene un virus peligroso, no me deja.
Hay en arresto de ETA en enero del 2009 en el que está uno de los batasunetas mencionado en las notas de Ruiz: Iñaki Olalde Arana. No sé si será la mala noticia que hace peligrar los chanchullos de la banda.
*La policía descabeza otra vez a Batasuna al detener a ocho supuestos dirigentes*
La operación la dirigen los íntegros Baltasar Garzón y Dolores Delgado.


----------



## javvi (16 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *El fiscal Mena, contactos y tráfico de drogas con ETA y la mesa nacional de HB*
> 
> No he visto las fechas, tampoco puedo entrar en la página javierroyuelasamit. Me indica que tiene un virus peligroso, no me deja.
> Hay en arresto de ETA en enero del 2009 en el que está uno de los batasunetas mencionado en las notas de Ruiz: Iñaki Olalde Arana. No sé si será la mala noticia que hace peligrar los chanchullos de la banda.
> ...



La policía descabeza otra vez a Batasuna al detener a ocho supuestos dirigentes


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (17 Feb 2021)

me llamó la atención la máscara veneciana (en alusión a la nobleza negra)


----------



## Bimmer (17 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Investiga el pasado de Mena y comprobarás que no es así. De hecho, no solo militó en organizaciones clandestinas como Bandera Roja, sino que, según Alberto Royuela, trabajó para el KGB.



¿Sabes cuándo empezó Mena a trabajar de fiscal? Vi un recorte de periódico que salía Mena de joven y ponía que era hijo y nieto de fiscales y bisnieto de un magistrado.

Mena y su padre tuvieron que coincidir en el poder judicial de la época franquista, y que trabajasen para la masonería no quita que también lo hacían para Franco en el régimen franquista.


----------



## Bimmer (17 Feb 2021)

No entiendo por qué algunos foreros, sobre todo @renko estáis tratando a los Royuela como si fuesen unos gilipollas que van improvisando sobre la marcha, además insistiendo con el tema de las denuncias y querellas cuando en este mismo hilo se ha explicado con todo detalle el fraude del nombre legal.


----------



## Uritorco (17 Feb 2021)

Hace cuatro horas inmatrix subió este corto video para hacer público una pequeña "anécdota" relacionada con la familia Royuela, y que ha pasado desapercibida.


----------



## renko (17 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> No entiendo por qué algunos foreros, sobre todo @renko estáis tratando a los Royuela como si fuesen unos *gilipollas* que van improvisando sobre la marcha, además insistiendo con el tema de las denuncias y querellas cuando en este mismo hilo se ha explicado con todo detalle el fraude del nombre legal.



Perdona pero yo nunca me he referido a los Royuela en esos términos. Nunca he usado esa palabra para referirme a ellos. No creo que lo sean en absoluto. Torpes ? pues eso si, en algunas actuaciones, como hemos visto.
Pero hay que ponerse en su lugar. El ER es algo que sobrepasaría a cualquiera. Y más si no tienes medios suficientes (humanos más que nada) para encauzar todo ese inmenso caudal de información y sacarle más jugo.

Se les pueden criticar muchas cosas (y lo hacemos, debemos hacerlo, porqué no), pero hay que ponerse en su lugar por todo lo que han pasado y lo dificil que es manejar todo esto.
Personalmente tienen mis más absolutos respeto, admiración y apoyo. De hecho, todo lo que he hecho últimamente insistiendo en que no denuncien lo de las fosas, es por ellos, para protegerlos. No hace falta que repita esos pormenores.
Y viendo que están aceptando la realidad del tema de las fosas y que no acabarán denunciando, me siento muy orgulloso del trabajo que he hecho. Estoy seguro de que Mena estaba en su casa frotándose las manos con sus videos anunciando el "bombazo". Estoy seguro de que ardía en deseos de que los Royuela mordieran ese anzuelo que hubiera acabado con ellos definitivamente. *Pues jódete, Mena, hijodeputa. No vas a tener esa satisfacción.*


----------



## Kolobok (17 Feb 2021)

Saliendo un poco del tema de Mequinenza...

Respecto a los informes caligráficos de que le hicieron a Mena, no me parecen nada concluyentes. Esos informes (que son hechos por un perito pagado por los Royuela) lo único que dicen es que quien escribió las notas fue una sola persona.

No sé si se ha encontrado antes, pero aquí está CARLOS JIEMENEZ VILLAREJO firmando una serie de carteles de un acto publicitario.







Esta es la letra de Villarejo en los escritos del expediente Royuela.







¿¿os parece similar a la letra del cartel??







A mi las r y n se me hacen bastante diferentes, aunque claro no soy ningún perito caligráfico, seguramente tenga su ciencia más allá de ver a simple vista (y con mala calidad) las letras... y no es lo mismo la letra que tenía a principios de los 2000 que con el pulso de ahora de un viejo de 80 años...

Por otro lado y a modo de recordatorio, un forero posteó aquí la firma del fiscal Mena que había encontrado por el Internet (por lo que se ve Mena va dejando a su rastro víctimas de ensañamiento judicial).

Aquí denuncian que el excelentísimo ex fiscal no le facilitó al abogado de la defensa un informe de la policía que habría exculpado al acusado (Insisto (o segunda entrega sobre las pretensiones del ex Fiscal Jefe Mena)):

_''Una virtud hay que reconocerle al señor Mena: no se escurre con ligerezas posmodernas: él directamente sostiene negro sobre blanco que este segundo informe no existió, y que, de existir, no llegó a la Fiscalía. Yo he demostrado que el informe existe, que el letrado de Mounib se lo reclamó por dos veces al ex Fiscal Jefe, y que éste, en su respuesta, pasó de largo sobre el objeto del requerimiento''_

Firmas de Mena en el caso Monuib:







Las firmas que dice en la pericial hecha en Francia ''provienen de un mismo escritor''.







A modo de dato, la pericial hecha en Francia es del año 2006 mientras que las firmas que se encuentran por Internet (o al menos las que he encontrado yo) son como hasta muy pronto del 2008.


----------



## Debunker (17 Feb 2021)

Un apunte, ya sabéis que tengo años, todo lo que denunciamos del R78 , no es el R78 , es lo mismo que tuvimos en los preliminares de la GC que, supongo venía aún de más atrás.
Nací en un feudo super de izquierdas , de esas cosas que pasan en la vida , un matrimonio imposible de dos personas super politizadas y en los dos extremos eran mi padre y mi madre, ambos activistas radicales de sus ideas políticas, terminada la guerra, mi padre se libró de ser ajusticiado por los pelos y sus contactos , en mi casa se hacía lo que mi padre decía , una cosa llamativa es que siendo mi padre más que socialista, comunista , en mi casa tenían lugar reuniones con altos cargos de la GC que se suponían al lado del régimen franquista. Por supuesto habían otro tipo de reuniones que se celebraban sobre las nueve de la noche y se ponían de fondo una emisora de radio llamada la Pirináica y emitía la Liberación Vasca, precursores de ETA.

Yo andaba siempre por medio pero como era una niña pasaba desapercibida , ni me veían, yo no entendía nada de lo que se hablaba , pero mi formación política fue de izquierdas desde muy temprano, desde mi niñez, cuando llegué a mi madurez y comencé a entender el mundo y a entender las cientos de cosas que se trataban en esas reuniones, mis ideas cambiaron radicalmente. Pude entender a mi madre, pude entender mucho de las relaciones y reuniones de mi padre bajo lo que se consideraba una dictadura bestial. 

Franco tenía obsesión con los masones y sobre ello había todo tipo de chanzas y chistes sobre el tema, ridiculizando a Franco y su paranoia , pero Franco, supe después, tenía mucha razón.

Muerto Franco que, poco consiguió para erradicar la masonería , el R78 es la vuelta al intento de la I República y sobre todo a la II República que terminó con la GC y en esa estamos , el R78 son las raíces de aquellos y vuelta a aquellos tiempos, muchos, como mi padre, mantuvieron un perfil bajo ante el régimen e incluso parecía que fueran colaboradores del franquismo, pero fue precisamente eso, el estar infiltrado en el regimen franquista ,lo que les ayudó para el tráfico de información y la mantención de sus seguidores y-o partido. Por todo lo que pasa en España, es obvio, lo dicen muchos , que hemos vuelto al 36. 

Por todo lo visto , la masonería tiene fijación con España como en ningún otro país del mundo y única meta es destruir España como nación, supongo que aparte de buitrear España hasta dejarla como la raspa de una sardina, la inquina se debe a que España fue un feudo del catolicismo, digo yo, porque el Vaticano también ha sido infiltrado hasta las más altas instancias por la masonería. 

Solo se una cosa, es difícil ver a Dios , pero a Satanás se le ve clarito y diáfano, cuesta creer que haya gentuza tan malvada como Mena, cuesta creer que un ser humano pueda llegar a tal grado de maldad, el tío ese es insaciable , es una pesadilla, y los hdp que lo cubren y colaboran y en los puestos más altos del mismo gobierno , son tan hdp como él o más.

Supongo que lo del reseteo y el no tendrás nada pero serás feliz , es el mismo movimiento de los masones en otras instancias, vamos apañados como no despertemos.


----------



## javvi (17 Feb 2021)

Yo me decanto por que los Royuela no son subnormales profundos, ni gilipollas, ni torpes, ni les ha sobrepasado la magnitud de su expediente. Yo creo que es otra cosa. Ahora están en un nivel y están preparando el terreno para el siguiente nivel. Sabían perfectamente que la operación Mequinenza iba a fracasar; es más, el fracaso de la operación Mequinenza era parte del plan. Su cometido era, simplemente, lanzar unos mensajes in situ. Hacer ruido, poner nervioso al enemigo.
Hay que entender que los Royuela no nos pueden contar toda la historia, hay una parte que es secreto de sumario, que no se puede desvelar. Al menos, de momento.
Y si no, entonces tienen razón los que piensan que los Royuela son unos torpes.


----------



## Monsieur George (17 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Hace cuatro horas inmatrix subió este corto video para hacer público una pequeña "anécdota" relacionada con la familia Royuela, y que ha pasado desapercibida.



¿Qué decía el vídeo? Lo acaban de borrar.


----------



## ShellShock (17 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Qué decía el vídeo? Lo acaban de borrar.



Hace unos días la policía entró a la fuerza en un chalet de Calafell propiedad de uno de los hijos de Royuela, inmovilizando a dicho hijo, su mujer y la hija de ambos.

Parece ser que registraron todo, poniéndolo patas arriba y ocasionando daños por un cojón de euros. Se fueron pidiendo disculpas y a los pocos días les informaron de que habían entrado por error en su casa, que realmente tenían que haber ido a otra un poco más allá.

La del vídeo sospecha que estaban buscando documentación relacionada con el expediente Royuela e indica que esto no ha salido en los medios cuando algún caso similar sí lo ha hecho hace poco.


----------



## renko (17 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Qué decía el vídeo? Lo acaban de borrar.



Ha dicho que hace unos dias un grupo de guardias civiles entró en la casa de uno de los hijos de Alberto Royuela y que con el pretexto de buscar droga, esposaron a él, su mujer y su hija adolescente y empezaron a registrtrar la casa suponiendo Royuela que lo que realmente buscaban era la documentación original del zulo de Mena, la cual, según ha dicho Don Alberto, está a buen recaudo en una finca que tiene en Francia (que puede ser verdad o no).

Se ve que en el registro se lo pusieron todo patas arriba y le destrozaron bastantes cosas. Dice que los daños fueron por valor de 300.000 euros.

Al cabo de unos dias apareció una agente de la guardia civil en su casa para pedirles disculpas, que se habían confundido de casa. Que la casa que realmente querian registrar estaba dos casas más abajo.


----------



## Monsieur George (17 Feb 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> Hace unos días la policía entró a la fuerza en un chalet de Calafell propiedad de uno de los hijos de Royuela, inmovilizando a dicho hijo, su mujer y la hija de ambos.
> 
> Parece ser que registraron todo, poniéndolo patas arriba y ocasionando daños por un cojón de euros. Se fueron pidiendo disculpas y a los pocos días les informaron de que habían entrado por error en su casa, que realmente tenían que haber ido a otra un poco más allá.
> 
> La del vídeo sospecha que estaban buscando documentación relacionada con el expediente Royuela e indica que esto no ha salido en los medios cuando algún caso similar sí lo ha hecho hace poco.



La mayor prueba que tienen son esos papeles. Alguien ha comentado algo de la letra de Villarejo, y sí, las "n" intercaladas dentro de palabras se parecen, y las "t" intercaladas dentro de palabras, no llega a hacer por completo la cruz.

De todas formas, si han sido listos, todos esos documentos cuantas menos manos los toquen, mejor. Huellas dactilares habrá...

Como ha dicho Renko, puede que si lo de las fosas no continúa, los de arriba se pongan muy nerviosos. Ha sido muy extraño que les hayan dejado hacer y publicar... Probablemente para que los Royuela se envalentonaran, se empoderaran, y cometieran deslices e imprudencias...

PD: *Es vital que conserven los documentos físicos. Que no los pierdan ni se los roben.*


----------



## renko (17 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Ha dicho que hace unos dias un grupo de guardias civiles entró en la casa de uno de los hijos de Alberto Royuela y que con el pretexto de buscar droga, esposaron a él, su mujer y su hija adolescente y empezaron a registrtrar la casa suponiendo Royuela que lo que realmente buscaban era la documentación original del zulo de Mena, la cual, según ha dicho Don Alberto, está a buen recaudo en una finca que tiene en Francia (que puede ser verdad o no).
> 
> Se ve que en el registro se lo pusieron todo patas arriba y le destrozaron bastantes cosas. Dice que los daños fueron por valor de 300.000 euros.
> 
> Al cabo de unos dias apareció una agente de la guardia civil en su casa para pedirles disculpas, que se habían confundido de casa. Que la casa que realmente querian registrar estaba dos casas más abajo.



Los Royuela no han informado de nada de esto en ningún momento y el hecho de que esta youtuber haya borrado el video tan pronto (porque ha sido ella), me hace sospechar que los Royuela la han dado el toque* por bocas*. Ellos seguramente no querían que esto saliera a la luz y la pava lo ha acabado borrando.

Esta youtuber creo que también se fue de la boca antes de tiempo con lo de las fosas. Los Royuela al principio confiaron en ella, igual que en Rosillo, que ha sido prudente y respetuoso con la confianza depositada en él, pero la bocazas esta se ve que no pudo contener sus ganas de "dar la exclusiva" y fue soltando cosas. Creo que hasta se cabreó porque le permitieron a Rosillo hablar antes que a ella. Por lo visto ya la han calado bien los Royuela

Diria que ahora la han vuelto a poder las ganas de hacerse notar contando eso del registro de la casa del hijo.

Si no me equivoco esta friky-youtuber ha pasado por este hilo alguna vez. Estaría bien que volviera a pasar para dar su versión de los hechos. Según me han contado, los tiros van por donde he relatado antes. A ver que dice ella.


----------



## ShellShock (17 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Los Royuela no han informado de nada de esto en ningún momento y el hecho de que esta youtuber haya borrado el video tan pronto (porque ha sido ella), me hace sospechar que los Royuela la han dado el toque* por bocas*. Ellos seguramente no querían que esto saliera a la luz y la pava lo ha acabado borrando.
> 
> Esta youtuber creo que también se fue de la boca antes de tiempo con lo de las fosas. Los Royuela al principio confiaron en ella, igual que en Rosillo, que ha sido prudente y respetuoso con la confianza depositada en él, pero la bocazas esta se ve que no pudo contener sus ganas de "dar la exclusiva" y fue soltando cosas.
> 
> ...



Podría ser. Dejo aquí constancia de que si los Royuela quieren que se borre mi mensaje sólo me tienen que escribir por privado y lo haré al momento.


----------



## Monsieur George (17 Feb 2021)

Creo que al que se le calentó la boca con el asunto de las fosas fue a Santiago por la denuncia contra él. Lo soltó como una amenaza en un vídeo corto, y creo que la cagó. Antes de asegurar algo hay que comprobarlo y verificarlo en el terreno y explorar todas las posibilidades.

Afortunadamente, si el asunto de las fosas no se judicializa, habrá sido una metedura de pata comunicativa y nada más.

Si se judicializa algo es porque se sabe que se va a ganar. Y si se lleva el asunto de las fosas, es porque se sabe a ciencia cierta que se van a encontrar. Basarse sólo en esos papeles es pecar de inocentes. La fecha de esos papeles será de 2005. Las obras o posibles excavaciones ocurrirían 15 años después...


----------



## renko (17 Feb 2021)

La verdad es que es una pena que los Royuela no puedan recurrir a gente más seria y responsable que estos que se han arrimado a la sombra del Expediente.
El Juan Lamkamp ese es un subnormal y un mentiroso de mucho cuidado. Un auténtico retrasado mental engañando a otros retrasados mentales. La mujer esta, ya veis.... y Rosillo.... hombre, es más serio y tal pero está muy limitadito también, la verdad. No es una lumbrera precisamente. Sin salir de casa nosotros hemos hecho mucho más trabajo de investigación que él sobre le terreno. Infinitamente más. Determinantemente más.


----------



## renko (17 Feb 2021)

Pues eso, que venga y dé su versión y nos convenza de que no es una bocazas. Yo por mi cuenta averiguaré lo que realmente pasó con ella según la otra parte.


----------



## renko (17 Feb 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> Podría ser. Dejo aquí constancia de que si los Royuela quieren que se borre mi mensaje sólo me tienen que escribir por privado y lo haré al momento.



Lo mismo digo del mio


----------



## renko (17 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> La mayor prueba que tienen son esos papeles. Alguien ha comentado algo de la letra de Villarejo, y sí, las "n" intercaladas dentro de palabras se parecen, y las "t" intercaladas dentro de palabras, no llega a hacer por completo la cruz.
> 
> De todas formas, si han sido listos, todos esos documentos cuantas menos manos los toquen, mejor. Huellas dactilares habrá...
> 
> ...



Es evidente que, a pesar de que se han librado del marrón más gordo, que es el de los cuerpos, todavía preocupa algo más del contenido de los papeles. Parece que puede ser algo más gordo que lo que ya conocemos de los 1136 asesinatos en si; lo de ETA; lo del 11-M; los abortos ilegales; la extorsión a narcos y proxenetas; la asociación con el crimen organizado a escala internacional;....
Royuela dice que solo ha salido el 30 %. Pues madre mia 

Yo hace tiempo que vengo pensando que, tratando como estamos tratando con altos grados de la masonería (Mena era en ese momento grado 27 y sabemos que Belloch, Zapatero, Conde Pumpido, etc.... son también masones y están por encima de él en el organigrama), en los papeles debería de salir algo de las interioridades de esta siniestra organización. Hablo de las cosas muy muy chungas y aberrantes que todos conocemos que se relacionan con estas organizaciones de "discretos y fraternales" psicópatas, con los ilustres nombres que pudieran estar envueltos en ello.

Yo diría que va por ahí  


Por otro lado es evidente que el gobierno está al corriente de la evolución del ER y que está en estrecho contacto con Mena y los otros grandes nombres implicados (Jimenez-Villarejo, Belloch, Zapatero, Felipe Glez., etc....). No tengo ninguna duda.
El hecho de que el ejecutivo de Sánchez ordenara el traslado de la juez _ Elisabet Castelló Fontova_ (la del 33, donde "cayó" la denuncia de Arimany) al Eurojust de La Haya justo en plena denuncia, lo evidencia de forma descarada.
Por otro lado, lo de ese registro de la GC a la casa del hijo de Don Alberto....

Está claro que están muy preocupados....* y ocupados*. 

Hace una año, cuando se abrió este hilo, recuerdo que apenas había 900 suscriptores en el canal de Santiago. Ahora estamos ya cerca de los 30.000.... y ellos lo saben.


----------



## renko (17 Feb 2021)

Acabo de ver que Rosillo ha borrado todos los videos sobre las fosas que subió estos últimos dias a su canal. Y Santiago ya hemos visto que en el suyo ha cambiado de tercio radicalmente.


----------



## Bimmer (17 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Perdona pero yo nunca me he referido a los Royuela en esos términos. Nunca he usado esa palabra para referirme a ellos. No creo que lo sean en absoluto. Torpes ? pues eso si, en algunas actuaciones, como hemos visto.
> Pero hay que ponerse en su lugar. El ER es algo que sobrepasaría a cualquiera. Y más si no tienes medios suficientes (humanos más que nada) para encauzar todo ese inmenso caudal de información y sacarle más jugo.
> 
> Se les pueden criticar muchas cosas (y lo hacemos, debemos hacerlo, porqué no), pero hay que ponerse en su lugar por todo lo que han pasado y lo dificil que es manejar todo esto.
> ...



Yo también apoyo a los Royuela y hasta el final, el Expediente Royuela ha sido la pieza que faltaba por encajar en el puzzle y ahora se entiende todo, se entiende la estructura del sistema y se puede resumir en quién vigila al vigilante, esto es algo muy gordo, no vale con pedir que se haga justicia y ya, esto es sacar a la luz el conocimiento que nos ha sido ocultado y dejar de vivir en un engaño como es el Derecho Positivo, en este hilo se ha hablado del fraude del nombre legal y la epiqueya y ha pasado desapercibido, no es que la mayoría de la población no esté preparada para saber el expediente royuela sino que la mayoría de los que siguen este caso tampoco lo están e incluso tú tampoco pues has ignorado la información del fraude del nombre legal sin ponerla en el post inicial como una de las soluciones al respecto.


Este caso se está usando como entretenimiento como el que ve telecinco, así lo dijo un periodista en un directo el otro día con Santiago.



Respecto a lo otro, das por hecho que los Royuela, los mismos que han conseguido semejantes pruebas e información, andan pendientes de lo que digamos por aquí, como si fueran improvisando sobre la marcha. 
Santiago lleva mucho tiempo en los vídeos haciendo guiños al ajedrez, pone la imagen de un tablero de ajedrez con un peón con corona de rey, guiño a que un peón sin ser rey puede dar jaque mate a un rey, esto quiere decir que cuando se piensa una cosa, tienes que pensar decenas y decenas de posibilidades que puedan ocurrir tras realizar una acción (una jugada) y tras pensarla eliges la mejor, créeme que se las saben todas y que están haciendo el papel de gente despistada que se ve sobrepasada por verse en semejante situación.


Me podré equivocar pero me mantengo en lo que vengo diciendo desde hace tiempo, los Royuela por el motivo que fuera sabían lo que se cocía en la clase política y judicial, hasta que el perjudicado fue uno de los suyos y desde ese momento fueron con todo a por Mena y demás, a alguien le tuvieron que dar una ensalada de hostias descomunal para que les dieran las cartas y documentos de Mena, e igual la cosa fue a más, cada Royuela va armado por la calle, por supuesto, algunos os pensáis que son una familia del montón pero con un par de huevos, huevos tienen de sobre pero de más de 1.000 familias afectadas, que sean los únicos que están dando la cara es por algo...



Luego el policía Serrano, el primer poli afectado en el expediente y casualmente se une a los Royuela, da la cara y va en persona con ellos a buscar fosas, puede que sea así, yo me mantengo en que se conocían de antes y se tienen mucha confianza, no quiero decir que Serrano sea un Ruiz a la inversa pero sí que apuesto porque hay una banda de Mena a la conservadora, y estas bandas no se mueven solo por dinero, por lo que se mueven realmente es por ideología, de hecho un forero la ha clavado compartiendo unas fotos en las que se ve a Royuela con Garriga el de VOX, en cuanto VOX llegue al poder coloca a la clase judicial afín a ellos, altos mandos policiales etc y a hacer de las suyas. 

Sino de qué los Royuela no iban a ir a saco a poner en evidencia el Derecho Positivo por el que nos regimos y a su brazo ejecutor las FCSE que sólo sirven a la clase política que somete a los ciudadanos, de ahí que no haya ninguna asociación policial que actúe de oficio en el expediente royuela y lo hagan mediático.

Yo apoyo a los Royuela pero que los apoye no hace que me crea su versión al milímetro, ni mucho menos, saludos.


----------



## Bimmer (17 Feb 2021)

Me ha dado por mirar el pueblo del que ha hablado @inMatrix y fijaros qué cantidad de chemtrails hay, exagerado  :

Google Maps


----------



## Uritorco (17 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Hace una año, cuando se abrió este hilo, recuerdo que apenas había 900 suscriptores en el canal de Santiago. Ahora estamos ya cerca de los 30.000.... y ellos lo saben.



No nos olvidemos que el vídeo que les hizo Celades a los Royuela hace un año lleva ya casi 140 mil visitas, que no está mal. Lo dejo por aqui por si alguién no tuvo la ocasión de verlo en un primer momento.


----------



## javvi (17 Feb 2021)

*PREMIO DE INVESTIGACIÓN JESÚS MONCADA 2020*
"Así en este año 2020, además de la vertiente dirigida al estudio de la obra del escritor de Mequinenza, amplía su ámbito al "universo mequinenzano", es decir,* a la historia, la lengua, la minería, las tradiciones, los personajes de interés mequinenzanos o la navegación.* Aspectos que Moncada retrató en sus relatos."

"El objetivo del Premio, que *cuenta con una dotación económica de 3.000 euros*, es ( ... )* situar a Mequinenza como "un epicentro cultural de referencia".*

Los originales* podrán presentarse hasta el 25 de septiembre* y las bases pueden consultase en el Boletín Oficial de la Provincia de Zaragoza (BOPZ) o bien en la web del Ayuntamiento de Mequinenza.

Los *trabajos, en castellano o catalán, deberán ser originales e inéditos *y no haber sido premiados con anterioridad ni haberse presentado a ningún otro certamen.

Tendrán *una extensión máxima de 300 páginas,* a una sola cara, se presentarán bajo lema y seudónimo y se adjuntará una copia en soporte papel y otra en digital."
https://www.diariodelaltoaragon.es/NoticiasDetalle.aspx?Id=1209227
El historiador Jaime Arbiol Agné ha ganado el III Premio de Investigación 'Jesús Moncada', convocado por el Ayuntamiento de Mequinenza (Zaragoza), por su obra titulada 'Mequinensa 1808-1898: 90 anys del segle XIX', ha informado el Consistorio en una nota de prensa. 
El historiador Jaime Arbiol Agné gana el III Premio de Investigación 'Jesús Moncada'
Todavía no ha salido la convocatoria del Premio de investigación Jesús Moncada 2021 o yo por lo menos no lo he encontrado. Parece que tiene una cuantía fija de 3000 euracos en sus tres ediciones.
¿A alguien se le ocurre un tema de investigación que pudiera ser interesante
y que *sitúe a Mequinenza como "un epicentro cultural de referencia"?*
Pues ya lo saben los foreros que tengan el estómago de presentarse a IV edición del Premio Jesús Moncada, si es que la convocan, que ganarse unos 3000 euritos por acercarse al "universo mequinenzano", no es pecado, que cada vez cuesta más llenar la despensa en estos tiempos de plandemia.


----------



## Monsieur George (17 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> No nos olvidemos que el vídeo que les hizo Celades a los Royuela hace un año lleva ya casi 140 mil visitas, que no está mal. Lo dejo por aqui por si alguién no tuvo la ocasión de verlo en un primer momento.



Me doy cuenta viendo la entrevista que no sólo tienen escaneadas notas. ¡¡También tienen escaneadas fotos!! ¡¡Ojo que igual en el resto de documentación que quede por salir haya documentos fotográficos o audiovisuales!!


----------



## Uritorco (17 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Me doy cuenta viendo la entrevista que no sólo tienen escaneadas notas. ¡¡También tienen escaneadas fotos!! ¡¡Ojo que igual en el resto de documentación que quede por salir haya documentos fotográficos o audiovisuales!!



Pues es muy probable, no lo habia barajado. Además, queda un segundo zulo por abrir, ubicado precisamente en Zaragoza. Lo que alli se guarda debe ser explosivo, un verdadero tesoro oculto donde está escrita la intrahistoria de este pais, la verdadera, elaborada y diseñada en las oscuras y lóbregas trastiendas de las logias y las sinagogas.


----------



## Uritorco (17 Feb 2021)

Último vídeo subido hace 40 minutos, el cual debe de ser una continuación del anterior, sobre Mena y ETA, pues aun no lo he visualizado.


----------



## Monsieur George (17 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Pues es muy probable, no lo habia barajado. Además, queda un segundo zulo por abrir, ubicado precisamente en Zaragoza. Lo que alli se guarda debe ser explosivo, un verdadero tesoro oculto donde está escrita la intrahistoria de este pais, la verdadera, elaborada y diseñada en las oscuras y lóbregas trastiendas de las logias y las sinagogas.



Borra la ubicación, que igual nos leen...


----------



## renko (17 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Último vídeo subido hace 40 minutos, el cual debe de ser una continuación del anterior, sobre Mena y ETA, pues aun no lo he visualizado.



Se acaban cargando a Jaroslav y al proveedor de droga !!  (Perdón por el spoiler  )

En cuanto la cosa se complica, se toma el camino más expeditivo. Cruzarte con esta gente teniendo negocios con ellos era casi una sentencia de muerte. Cualquier malentendido o problema y se cortaba de raiz con el mismo.


----------



## elnota (18 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Se acaban cargando a Jaroslav y al proveedor de droga !!  (Perdón por el spoiler  )



2 asesinatos!, vaya giro que dá la trama!. Quién se lo iba a imaginar!


----------



## Bimmer (18 Feb 2021)

Me llama la atención las detenciones que tienen los aluniceros y butroneros, cada alunicero acumula centenares de detenciones (no exagero), entran y salen de la cárcel, rara vez superan 1 año, y siguen haciendo de las suyas, a esta gente los fichan los de arriba.




A igual que los que cometen delitos de lesiones, aunque sean muy macabros como el que compartí aquí de 3 jóvenes dando una paliza a un hombre al que dejaron tetrapléjico en vagón de tren en Barcelona, a los implicados fueron vistos en libertad a los 2 años y se ha tapado la sentencia, no se sabe cuántos años les han caído, la fiscalía pedía 12 años, estos implicados subieron fotos después de esta paliza haciendo señas satánicas con las manos, creo que está claro que a este tipo de escoria los fichan los fiscales y demás para hacer los trabajos sucios en tramas como la de Mena y cuando no son útiles se deshacen de ellos como la escoria que son.


Respecto a los documentos gordos que están por salir del Expediente Royuela en el que hay fotos, apuesto porque tiene que ver con los miles de desaparecidos que hay cada año en España, son usados para el tráfico de órganos y rituales satánicos, como las niñas de Alcasser.


----------



## renko (18 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Me llama la atención las detenciones que tienen los aluniceros y butroneros, cada alunicero acumula centenares de detenciones (no exagero), entran y salen de la cárcel, rara vez superan 1 año, y siguen haciendo de las suyas, a esta gente los fichan los de arriba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los integrantes de lo que fue la *operación Chumi *de eliminación de decenas de confidentes, es buen ejemplo de lo que explicas.

Qué mejor forma de reclutar gente para hacer trabajos sucios que en las cárceles. Además allí hay "profesionales" de todo tipo de especialidades a elegir.
Se les ofrece una "condonación" de la pena siempre que pasen a trabajar para ellos, y además a cambio de un buen sueldo, así como también impunidad para sus negocietes particulares aprovechando su libertad. Nadie podría rechazar eso. Lo que no saben es que están pactando con el mismísimo diablo.

Los CFSE, especialmente los de alto rango, tienen que estar llenos de criminales y corruptos de la peor calaña. De hecho, solo aquellos que demuestran un mayor grado de _hijoputismo _deben ser los que escalan a los puestos más altos o "jugosos".

Con las instituciones del estado tipo judicatura, policia...., siempre tenemos que pensar en modo "_contrarian". _
Por ejemplo, la UDYCO, que es la _Unidad de Droga y Crimen Organizado _de la PN, los mandos que la dirigen, estoy convencido de que son los que controlan el tráfico de droga a gran escala en España, cobrando peaje a las diferentes mafias que operan.
Y las detenciones que se producen y alijos que se intervienen y que con tanto bombo salen en los medios, son de bandas que no aceptan esos peajes o son rivales de las protegidas por esos mandos. 
La Fiscalía Anticorrupción, debe ser un buen ejemplo de ello también. Si se llama "Anti", es que realmente es "Pro" 

La madre de todas las mafias es el Estado. A la vista de todos, cobrando impuestos. Y de escondidas, dirigiendo el crimen.

Esa propia estructura y organización del Estado proporciona unos poderes y unos medios a determinados funcionarios que, conociendo la condición humana, es de ingenuos pensar que no le saquen el máximo jugo posible para enriquecerse.
Hay muchos _Menas_ en España (y en todos los paises). A mayor o menor escala, la que le permita el ámbito o rango de actuación de su cargo.
Se puede llegar a pensar que la trama de Mena es un caso aislado, pero que va. Que casualidad sería que el único caso asilado, hubiera sido el que hubiera salido a la luz.


----------



## javvi (18 Feb 2021)

*Directo:18:00. Presuntas Fosas comunes en el Reino de Juan Carlos I. Zapatero nos ocultó la verdad*
En la carta en la Mena se dirige directamente a ZP uno tiene la sensación de que de una manera muy educada hay latente una amenaza: si caigo yo, cae usted. Refiriéndose a la mosca cojo... (las denuncias de Alberto Royuela): "Ambos sabemos que eso sería desastroso para nuestros intereses por cuanto a mí me afectaría directamente ( ... ) y a usted como presidente del partido que gobierna y aspira a seguir haciéndolo en la siguiente legislatura. Por cuanto sus denuncias un total descrédito para el PSOE y pondrían en peligro su continuidad al frente del ejecutivo."
Así continúa la carta en ese tono terminando con una frase que resume todo lo anterior y que es el leitmotiv de todas estas tramas: "el efecto dominó no es bueno para ninguno de los dos, ni para UD ni para mí."
Entre medias va dejando caer todas las ejecuciones que fueron encargo del partido de ZP. También pasa por ahí el GAL. En fin, si caigo yo cae el Estado enterito.
Sin descartar del todo la versión que ha circulado en este hilo, aunque me cueste creer que los Royuela hayan sido tan despistados, tampoco me cierro a otras posibilidades. 
Solemos dar por hecho que esto es una guerra entre los Royuela y sus enemigos. Como si sus enemigos fuesen una maquinaria en la que las piezas funcionan perfectamente. Y no es así. Estas piezas rechinan, y a veces salta algo más que chispas. Algunas piezas se salen de su función y son directamente eliminadas vía Ruíz. Se amenazan entre ellos. Aquí vemos al fiscal jefe de una Comunidad Autónoma amenazando descaradamente al presidente del gobierno. Y si le amenaza a él, amenaza a toda la maquinaria que está por debajo de él. 
Hay un montón de grupos que tienen que colaborar, pero nadie se fía de nadie: desde las instituciones judiciales, Cuerpos y Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado, partidos políticos, grupos terroristas, mafias rumanas, rusas, , camellos del Magreb, chusma de todo tipo y de todos los colores.
Entonces, volviendo a Mequinenza, aquí cabe otra posibilidad distinta a la de que los inquilinos fuesen desalojados con la excusa de unas obras. Los inquilinos de Mequinenza también pueden ser utilizados para chantajearse entre ellos. "Si caigo yo, caemos todos". Mena ya no tiene el poder que lo tuvo antaño. Es posible que las fosas hayan quedado intactas durante estos años. Al fina y al cabo, podían ser utilizadas como armas de unos contra otros. Aunque se trate de un arma kamikaze, estilo yihadista de piernas depiladas y tres capas de calzoncillos.
Y entre medias de estas luchas Royuela jugó su baza aprovechándose de la situación. Ahora es demasiado tarde para ir con excusas de que hay que volver a remover las tierras del término municipal de Mequinenza. El lugar está demasiado vigilado. Tampoco lo puede Royuela, le pararían inmediatamente, pero ya tiene un arma con la que poder chantajear a sus enemigos. En este caso, si no es un jaque mate; sí, al menos, un enroque, o algo que dé un vuelco importante a la partida.


----------



## Monsieur George (18 Feb 2021)

Ya sé que puede sonar frívolo, pero una forma de hacerse viral el asunto es imprimirse en unas camisetas el lema -"Ruiz, dime algo".


----------



## Uritorco (18 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> La madre de todas las mafias es el Estado.



Tienes razón, pero maticemos, es el Estado MASÓNICO, avalado por constituciones y legislaciones masónicas.


----------



## renko (18 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Ya sé que puede sonar frívolo, pero una forma de hacerse viral el asunto es imprimirse en unas camisetas el lema -"Ruiz, dime algo".





O

"Ruiz, no quiero fallos"


----------



## renko (18 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Tienes razón, pero maticemos, es el Estado MASÓNICO, avalado por constituciones y legislaciones masónicas.



Exactamente. Me ha faltado rematar con eso.

La masonería es la institución que secretamente tiene metastasiado hasta la médula ese estado profundo (y no profundo). Y lo hace desde la derecha y desde la izquierda.
En el ER vemos su rama en el PSOE, pero en el resto de fuerzas políticas está presente de igual modo.
De hecho están detrás de su misma creación. Que nadie dude que tanto Podemos como Vox, ambos han sido creados por la masonería. Los medios de comunicación son suyos todos. Controlan las universidades. El Ibex. La sanidad (si no fuera por ello no podría crearse esta farsa llamada pandemia). La educación en general. El ejército (recordad al mismísimo JEMAD que luego se quitó la careta y resultó ser un progre-podemita, con un tufo a masonazo....). Los servicios de inteligencia (cómo no).....

Son los putos amos.

En mi hilo de conspiraciones hablamos y analizamos estas cosas en el contexto de estos tiempos convulsos que nos están tocando vivir. Allí somos muchos los que tenemos el convencimiento que por encima de esta organización secreta está en última instancia el Vaticano y la orden religiosa que lo controla,* los jesuitas, *los que están en lo más alto de la pirámide del poder a nivel mundial.

Por encima de ellos ya estariamos ante entidades que no son de este mundo, a las cuales se rinde culto y sacrificios, como desde siempre ha sucedido en cualquier civilización de la antigüedad. Nada ha cambiado. Solo se ha ido pasando el relevo de esas superélites de generación en generación, hasta nuestros dias.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Exactamente. Me ha faltado rematar con eso.
> 
> La masonería es la institución que secretamente tiene metastasiado hasta la médula ese estado profundo (y no profundo). Y lo hace desde la derecha y desde la izquierda.
> En el ER vemos su rama en el PSOE, pero en el resto de fuerzas políticas está presente de igual modo.
> ...






En mi parroquia, el párroco, que es joven, no deja de exaltar a figuras jesuitas con unos sermones que me está empezando a dar un mal rollo importante. Pocas veces he visto a curas hacer algo así, que al fin y al cabo son religiosos como ellos y puedo ver normal que en algún momento se les mencione, pero especialmente del último año para acá, les nombra muchísimo y los pone por las nubes.Para más datos, es el jefe titular de la parroquia, el que manda allí, y el ppder y la gente de dinero le gusta mucho. Las cosas que suelta este tío no las dicen los párrocos más jóvenes, siempre con su propaganda pro jesuita e idas de olla importantes. Si da misa este tío, la misa dará mal rollo, de cajón. Añado que es amigo del comisario de la policía y le encanta moverse e el ambiente policial. 
Cuando da sermones este tío, parece que hable de una entidad que no es ni Dios ni Jesucristo. Y un dato que me he dado cuenta que está pidiendo mucho que la gente vaya a confesarse, que no es otra cosa que una forma de enterarse de los secretos de los demás, normalmente en misa te recuerdan que es aconsejable confesarse y estar "en gracia" (confesado/absuelto/etc), pero la indigencia de este tío me repugna. El cura este se mueve mucho en ese ambiente, jesuitas, gente de pasta, el Opus Dei. Yo no me confieso delante de un cura ni de coña, delante de Dios sí por supuesto, pero ya de un cura al que se le ven intereses, pasando.
Imaginad la gente que viva en localidades tomadas por la masonería, en España hay varias, ¿os imagináis en un pueblo de estos en los que la gente se confiese inocentemente delante de un cura al que le va el poder de las organizaciones de la iglesia?, ¿Quién te dice a ti que ese tío no va a usar lo que le has contado para sus intereses?. 
Siempre me lo he preguntado esto, la de movidas que se pueden gestar hasta dentro de una aparente parroquia, no conocemos a nadie, yo veo a la gente que deposita una confianza en los curas de sus parroquias que no se si se paran a pensar con que gente se relaciona, porque nadie conoce a nadie. En el País Vasco los curas fueron un enlace importante en todo el entramado de ETA. 

Por supuesto mencionó casos, no generalizo, ir a misa para los cristianos, es ahora más necesario que nunca y conozco curas que son la hostia de buena gente, en mi misma parroquia, está la versión contraria de este tío mal rollera que menciono y es un gran sacerdote. 

Estas cosas me hacen pensar, porque ya tengo la mente mal rollera, ¿Hay líos de párrocos de por medio en el expediente Royuela?. ¿Alguna víctima es religioso/a?, ¿Algún encargo está perpetrado por miembros del clero?. 

La masonería va de la mano con los jesuitas.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> por encima de esta organización secreta está en última instancia el Vaticano y la orden religiosa que lo controla,* los jesuitas, *los que están en lo más alto de la pirámide del poder a nivel mundial.



Tienes razón en todo, aunque te matizo en este punto: en la cúspide de la pirámide está el judío, a través de las logias ha reclutado históricamente a las clases dirigentes e intelectuales gentiles para guiarlos e instrumentalizarlos a su servicio y a sus intereses. Es algo que les ha llevado mucho tiempo, a veces con un alto costo por su parte, pero finalmente han triunfado. Los jesuitas y el Vaticano, aunque han estado históricamente en litigio con la masoneria, no dejan de ser una excisión reformista del judaismo, digamos que vendrían a ser sus "hermanos menores", por utilizar una expresión de Juan Pablo II. Hoy ambas instituciones están totalmente al servicio del NOM, pues estan completamente penetradas e infiltradas por la masonería. Y lo mismo ocurre con el Opus Dei, pues criptojudíos eran su fundador Escrivá de Balaguer, y su sucesor en la obra, Alvarez del Portillo. Marranos y conversos lo fueron igualmente los principales dirigentes de los jesuitas. Un ejemplo actual lo tenemos en el intelectual judeoconverso Jon Juaristi, ex miembro de ETA, que entró en la organización terrorista a través de varios primos suyos que eran jesuitas. El ex diplomático chileno Miguel Serrano, que estuvo a punto de alistarse con una compañía de voluntarios de su pais para combatir al lado de Alemania en la II Guerra Mundial semanas antes de su derrota, ha escrito mucho sobre estos temas que conoció a la perfección y de primera mano. En el foro conspiraciones he dejado algunos de sus textos reveladores.

Jon Juaristi, Los nuevos conversos... al judaísmo. Uno más de la tribu.


----------



## Monsieur George (18 Feb 2021)

Es un completo "fuera de tópico". Debo decir que* Jon Juaristi *me cae de puta madre. Supe de hace años de su conversión al judaísmo, de la que apenas habla. En su juventud perteneció al ambiente abertxale, y ya en su madurez, se le veía un hombre totalmente desengañado con esa izquierda abertxale. De ese desengaño vino su cooptación por el Partido Popular a finales de los 90, nombrándolo, creo, *director de la Biblioteca Nacional.*

Hace mucho tiempo que le perdí la pista, y un día, por casualidad, lo busque por google y leí un artículo suyo en ABC en el que de manera muy, muy sutil, criticaba el tema de la dictadura que está imponiendo con la pandemia y en contra del uso de la mascarilla. De manera muy sutil, y leyéndolo entre líneas.

Un tío muy culto, discípulo de *Julio Caro Baroja*, que sabe como el que más de las leyendas antiguas vascas: Setúbal, etc... Por cierto, gran parte de esa Historia secreta de la Humanidad, fue escrita en el siglo XVI por *el jesuita* *Juan de Mariana*.

Si lleva lo de convertirse en judío en la más estricta intimidad, me parece de alguien sincero que se ha arrepentido de muchas cosas de su vida y que ha encontrado su raíces.


----------



## Bimmer (18 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Los integrantes de lo que fue la *operación Chumi *de eliminación de decenas de confidentes, es buen ejemplo de lo que explicas.
> 
> Qué mejor forma de reclutar gente para hacer trabajos sucios que en las cárceles. Además allí hay "profesionales" de todo tipo de especialidades a elegir.
> Se les ofrece una "condonación" de la pena siempre que pasen a trabajar para ellos, y además a cambio de un buen sueldo, así como también impunidad para sus negocietes particulares aprovechando su libertad. Nadie podría rechazar eso. Lo que no saben es que están pactando con el mismísimo diablo.
> ...



Ya que salió el tema, me dió por ver noticias de aluniceros y butroneros, el factor común es que los integrantes de estas bandas de aluniceros cada individuo tiene decenas y decenas de detenciones, penas de prisión ridículas, el juez les deja siempre en libertad con cargos alegando que no hay riesgo de fuga porque tienen a los familiares en la misma ciudad, la propia policía dice que son muy violentos y nunca paran en los controles policiales, siempre embisten y les da igual matar a un policía.
Ni con esas, siempre en libertad con cargos, por si fuera poco el alunicero más activo, el tal Piojo, fue ayudado por dos guardias civiles para escapar de prisión, los guardias recibieron una sanción, no fueron echados del cuerpo  :


'El Piojo', el experto alunicero huido de la cárcel, detenido en Madrid tras protagonizar una fuga

Cambiando de tema, atentos a lo que ha escrito el policía que me borró de su cuenta de Instagram los comentarios sobre el Expediente Royuela y me bloqueó para que no pudiera volver a comentar :


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Feb 2021)

Hace unos días leí que la hija fallecida de Adolfo Suárez comentó que su padre tenía unos papeles que eran "la bomba" sobre el caso del 23F y el papel de Juan Carlos en la operación, papeles guardados en Suiza en una caja fuerte. Los documentos son un secreto. En los papeles mencionaba como si fuera un secreto gordo sobre aquel día, no da más detalle, nombra a Gutiérrez Mellado entre otros de la época, incluso a Sabino Fernández Campo que fue jefe de la casa del Rey. Todos estos se llevaron el secreto a la tumba, según la noticia. 


La familia de Suárez guarda documentos secretos en Suiza que detallan la actuación del Rey durante el 23-F - Vozpópuli



Gutiérrez Mellado, al que siempre recordaré como al entrañable abuelete que pasaba de agacharse cuando Tejero entró en el Congreso, y siguió fumando con Adolfo, aparece en el expediente Royuela como víctima de la trama. ¿Se ha llegado a saber el por qué se lo cargaron y quién ordenó su muerte si es cierto que es víctima de todo esto?. Tenía cáncer pero leí que fue un accidente de coche realmente si no me falla la memoria, que al hospital de ¿Guadalajara?, entró ya muerto.


----------



## renko (18 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Tienes razón en todo, aunque te matizo en este punto: en la cúspide de la pirámide está el judío, a través de las logias ha reclutado históricamente a las clases dirigentes e intelectuales gentiles para guiarlos e instrumentalizarlos a su servicio y a sus intereses. Es algo que les ha llevado mucho tiempo, a veces con un alto costo por su parte, pero finalmente han triunfado. Los jesuitas y el Vaticano, aunque han estado históricamente en litigio con la masoneria, no dejan de ser una excisión reformista del judaismo, digamos que vendrían a ser sus "hermanos menores", por utilizar una expresión de Juan Pablo II. Hoy ambas instituciones están totalmente al servicio del NOM, pues estan completamente penetradas e infiltradas por la masonería. Y lo mismo ocurre con el Opus Dei, pues criptojudíos eran su fundador Escrivá de Balaguer, y su sucesor en la obra, Alvarez del Portillo. Marranos y conversos lo fueron igualmente los principales dirigentes de los jesuitas. Un ejemplo actual lo tenemos en el intelectual judeoconverso Jon Juaristi, ex miembro de ETA, que entró en la organización terrorista a través de varios primos suyos que eran jesuitas. El ex diplomático chileno Miguel Serrano, que estuvo a punto de alistarse con una compañía de voluntarios de su pais para combatir al lado de Alemania en la II Guerra Mundial semanas antes de su derrota, ha escrito mucho sobre estos temas que conoció a la perfección y de primera mano. En el foro conspiraciones he dejado algunos de sus textos reveladores.
> 
> Jon Juaristi, Los nuevos conversos... al judaísmo. Uno más de la tribu.



No, no es así. Es al revés, de hecho. Ya lo hemos desgranado en mi hilo de conspiraciones de forma recurrente.

Los jesuitas están en la cima de todo. *El sionismo*, como movimiento politico-religioso que se creó de forma artificial para acabar consiguiendo la creación del moderno estado de Israel,* es un a creación jesuita.* Es una _falsa band_era pero en este caso en forma de entidad politico-religiosa. De hecho no está formado por verdaderos judios. Sus miembros mayoritariamente (o al menos en su cúspide) son jázaros conversos que no tienen un solo gen judio, por así decirlo.

Los Rothschilds, Rockefeller, Soros y todos estos apellidos "ilustres" a los que la gente que se inicia en el mundillo de la conspiración sitúan arriba del todo, no son más que testaferros de los jesuitas. Les hacen el trabajo sucio, de alguna manera. Son los que manejan las finanzas y los masssmedia a nivel global, un secreto a voces. Así los jesuitas no se manchan las manos con el sucio dinero. Ellos siempre están detrás moviendo los hilos. Nunca dan la cara.

Adam Weishaupt, el creador de los Iluminati de Baviera, se nos ha dicho que fue un criptojudío, pero lo que fue realmente fue un jesuita..... y es de esa organización de la que surgió y creció la dinastía Rothschild. Bajo la tutela jesuita. De hecho, en la enciclopedia hebraica, los Rothschild aparecen como _los_ _custodios del tesoro papal_. Con eso yo creo que ya está dicho todo. Ellos mismos asumen su pleitesía bajo el poder Roma.
Y los famosos _Protocolos de los Sabios de Sion_, que tan fielmente se están cumpliendo, fueron escritos por un jesuita con la intención de crear esa corriente de antisemitismo que desembocó en la WW2 y con la creación del estado de Israel. Era necesario crear esa corriente de odio que generar ese conflicto y ese victimismo. Nada ha pasado en el mundo sin que la mano jesuita que mece la cuna, lo haya provocado. Nada ha sido casual.

Pensad una cosa. El sionismo tiene poco más de 100 años de existencia como entidad. El Vaticano tiene más de 1700 años. De hecho son más porque es una continuación del Imperio Romano, pero ahora bajo el disfraz de religión. Pues bien, qué curioso que después de esos 17 siglos, con la cantidad de imperios y paises que han surgido y han caido, con la cantidad de guerras que ha habido, con lo que se han llegado a mover las fronteras, el único que ha sobrevivido a todos esos vaivenes haya sido ese minúsculo e "indefenso" pais en medio de Roma. Nadie se lo ha peguntado ???? 
El que ha ostentado el poder mundial desde hace tantos siglos, es ridículo pensar que no lo haya seguido conservando. Otra cosa es la apariencia que tengan. De hecho se han cuidado muy mucho de parecer una institución en decadencia, anticuada, vacía de poder.... Es algo muy cuidado. Ellos no quieren aparentar lo que realmente son.

Los jesuitas son los putos amos. Manejan la masonería, que es esa extensa red de poder que tienen por todo el mundo en todos los ámbitos. Y bajo el disfraz del catolicismo, lo que practican realmente es el satanismo más absoluto.
De alguna manera se puede decir que son los "capataces" de esas entidades que no son de este mundo y que nos tienen sometidos y adormecidos en este planeta-prisión.

Una prueba de que esto que digo es así, la veréis pronto. Y es que pronto veremos al actual papa, el jesuita Bergoglio, asumiendo una responsabilidad inédita a nivel global con motivo de las crisis de todo tipo que se están creando (y se seguirán creando) de forma artificiosa y tramposa para llevarnos a un determinado objetivo. Francisco se va a convertir en un referente de liderazgo moral a nivel global, siendo aclamado de forma unánime por gobiernos, instituciones internacionales, medios de comunicación, personalidades "de prestigio" en todos los ámbitos y por parte de la opinión pública en general. Francisco va a tener un papel más que relevante y protagonista en lo que ya se adivina pronto será ese NWO del que hablan algunos.
Esa será la prueba de lo que digo de que los jesuitas son los putos amos al mando.

Para conocer a fondo estos asuntos os recomiendo seguir a Jorge Guerra, que ha estudiado la conspiración jesuita desde hace tiempo. No estoy de acuerdo con él en todo, como en lo que cuenta de la Nobleza Negra, pero en cuanto a los jesuitas ha hecho un gran trabajo arrojando mucha luz.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> No, no es así. Es al revés, de hecho. Ya lo hemos desgranado en mi hilo de conspiraciones de forma recurrente.
> 
> Los jesuitas están en la cima de todo. *El sionismo*, como movimiento politico-religioso que se creó de forma artificial para acabar consiguiendo la creación del moderno estado de Israel,* es un a creación jesuita.* Es una _falsa band_era pero en este caso en forma de entidad politico-religiosa. De hecho no está formado por verdaderos judios. Sus miembros mayoritariamente (o al menos en su cúspide) son jázaros conversos que no tienen un solo gen judio, por así decirlo.
> 
> ...



Buff, bueno, después te contesto con más calma. Aunque este no es el hilo más adecuado, pues me parece que se van a enfadar algunos. 
Aprovecho para dejaros el último vídeo de los Royuela.


----------



## renko (19 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Buff, bueno, después te contesto con más calma. Aunque este no es el hilo más adecuado, pues me parece que se van a enfadar algunos.
> Aprovecho para dejaros el último vídeo de los Royuela.



Es increible este Mena. Siempre se le ocurre dar una vuelta de tuerca más, ... y otra. Es insaciable.

En este caso primero lo hizo ocurriéndosele sustituir a Jaroslav asociándose con los etarras (a través de un topo) para distribuir droga en Francia como hacía Jaroslav antes con ellos. Es decir, acaba apropiándose del negocio que ideó Jaroslav.
Luego Jaroslav se entera de que Mena está ahora con los etarras y, claro, se cabrea. Mena se quita esa molestia cargándoselo. Y de paso se carga también al proveedor de droga por chivarse de que ahora le daba a Mena droga para el negocio con los etarras.
Y la cosa podría haber quedado aquí y ya está.... pero no: Se le ocurre pensar que Jaroslav podría guardar bastante dinero en su almacén y planea saquearlo. No solo se lo carga sino que luego le roba 

Lo que me sorprende es que no se le ocurriera saquear también al proveedor de droga que se cargó, que seguro que también tendría manteca. A lo mejor lo hizo por su cuenta Ruiz y su equipo sin decirle nada a él. No me extrañaría. Y es que aquí todos se mienten y se esconden cosas, aunque sean del mismo bando.


*Hay que ver la impunidad absoluta que le daba ser fiscal jefe y tener a sus órdenes a un grupo de policias desalmados capaces de cualqiuier cosa, liderados por el propio jefe de la policia judicial. Eran los putos amos !! Quien puede hacerles frente ?. Son la autoridad, van armados hasta los dientes legalmente, tienen formación militar, no hay por encima ninguna autoridad que los fiscalice (valga la r.) y encima la justicia les cubre las espaldas por si acaso. Que puede salir mal ?? Nada.*

Y otra cosa a destacar es su "generoso" reparto de porcentajes  . Un 70% para él (sin mojarse lo más minimo), y el 30% a repartir entre Ruiz y los suyos, jugándose estos la vida.
Eso si, Ruiz seguro que le decía que había encontrado bastante menos dinero de lo que realmente se habría encontrado.... y Mena también lo sabría, claro. Por eso le pedia un 70 ya desde el principio  Es algo así como el pasaje aquel del _Lazarillo de Tormes,_ el del ciego y Lázaro comiéndose por turnos las uvas de un racimo 

Fascinante todo. Estos últimos 3 videos son como una miniserie de Netflix de tres capítulos.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (19 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> No, no es así. Es al revés, de hecho. Ya lo hemos desgranado en mi hilo de conspiraciones de forma recurrente.
> 
> Los jesuitas están en la cima de todo. *El sionismo*, como movimiento politico-religioso que se creó de forma artificial para acabar consiguiendo la creación del moderno estado de Israel,* es un a creación jesuita.* Es una _falsa band_era pero en este caso en forma de entidad politico-religiosa. De hecho no está formado por verdaderos judios. Sus miembros mayoritariamente (o al menos en su cúspide) son jázaros conversos que no tienen un solo gen judio, por así decirlo.
> 
> ...




Me parece que el hilo está derivando en algo absurdo y para colmo estás soltando cosas incongruentes.

Los jesuitas no inventan el sionismo, sino los propios judíos durante el cautiverio de Babilonia.

Lo que tú consideras a Rothschild guardando los oros del Vaticano, como si de la cámara acorazada del tío gilito se tratase, es una imagen errónea. El Vaticano se convirtió en DEUDOR con la casa Rothschild. De toda la vida del señor, el banco manda y el que debe calla. De hecho no es casualidad que desde entonces el Vaticano fuese infiltrado por masones... o que el IOR, también conocido como Banco Vaticano, fuese creado por un judío converso llamado Bernardino Nogara. Desde entonces el IOR se ha convertido en la cloaca de la santa sede. Sabes que le pasó al único Papa que anunció su intención de controlar el IOR y la masonería en el Vaticano? 100 días tardaron en cargarse a Juan Pablo I.

Weishaupt el judío que creo a los illuminati estaba relacionado con los jesuitas... y resulta que Ignacio de Loyola, el creador de los jesuitas estaba relacionado con los alumbrados, que eran judíos conversos. Si es que os lo ponen mascadito, hasta con el mismo nombre, y aún así no veis que los jesuitas no fueron mas que una herramienta judía para intentar tomar el control de la iglesia católica. Quienes fundaron a los jesuitas aparte de Ignacio de Loyola el amigo de los alumbrados??? pues Juan Alfonso de Polanco, de familia judía conversa; Diego Lainez, otro de familia judía conversa; Francisco de Borja, familia de la Orden de Montesa, que eran los herederos de los Templarios (Orden que aceptaba judíos y judioconversos para los cargos administrativos y de tesoreros... los votos de pobreza y dar la vida en batalla era para los cristianos de verdad). Luego ya si quieres te informas sobre como ya en sus principios los jesuitas eran los únicos que aceptaban a judioconversos y como se les acusó públicamente de ser refugio para judíos.

Y lo de que los jesuitas controlan la masonería es que ya es . En este mismo foro se ha publicado ya suficientes hilos mostrando a rabinos y judíos reconociendo que la masoneria está controlado por ellos. O sobre los mitos fundacionales en las constituciones de Anderson. Pero sobre todo en la simbolgia kabalistica que usan y en su objetivo final, que es la construcción del tercer templo de Salomón, que para los judíos marcará el inicio de su reinado de mil años sobre la tierra.


----------



## renko (19 Feb 2021)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> Me parece que el hilo está derivando en algo absurdo y para colmo estás soltando cosas incongruentes.
> 
> Los jesuitas no inventan el sionismo, sino los propios judíos durante el cautiverio de Babilonia.
> 
> ...



Si, es mejor que no sigamos con esto, desviándonos en exceso del tema central. En todo caso, no estoy de acuerdo contigo. De alguna manera ha habido interés en poner a los judios como los _malos máximos_ y los padres de la conspiración, cuando es el Vaticano el padre de todo ello.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (19 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Si, es mejor que no sigamos con esto, desviándonos en exceso del tema central. En todo caso, no estoy de acuerdo contigo. De alguna manera ha habido interés en poner a los judios como los malos máximos y los padres de la conspiración, cuando es el Vaticano el padre de todo ello.




No estás de acuerdo conmigo en qué? que yo sepa lo que he puesto son nombres y datos que son fácilmente contrastables. 

Si todas las naciones y culturas en la que han estado los judíos les han señalado como conspiradores... tal vez no es mera casualidad. Si todos los que les acusan son capaces de poner datos, fechas, cifras, nombres y apellidos a los conspiradores, tal vez tienen más probabilidad de acertar que simplemente diciendo que los jesuitas lo controlan todo.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Feb 2021)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> aparte de Ignacio de Loyola el amigo de los alumbrados???



Sobre la procedencia racial de Ignacio de Loyola, nacido López de Recalde, se ha especulado muchísimo. Parece que pudo haber tenido esos orígenes a través de su abuelo materno Martin García de Licona. Desde luego fue un ardiente projudío y estuvo rodeado de ellos hasta en la sopa. Hay que recordar que los jesuitas fue la última orden religiosa en establecer los estatutos de limpieza de sangre, de los que Loyola fue un enconado detractor. Desde entonces los conversos han dominado la orden hasta nuestros días, que son los que han favorecido también la penetración masónica. No es de extrañar igualmente su contribución y responsabilidad en el surgimiento con el tiempo de un fenómeno como la teología de la liberación, de profunda influencia marxista. Hay un texto recomendado y en parte exclarecedor sobre este asunto.

El problema judeo-converso en la Compañía de Jesús.


----------



## Bimmer (19 Feb 2021)

Creo que he dado con dos sitios en los que Ruiz se reunía con su equipo, en una de las cartas de la operación Chumi, el forense se dirige a Ruiz con este nombre : "Manuel García Ruiz".


En este hilo se ha dicho que Ruiz es un pseudónimo, yo pienso lo contrario, ese es su nombre real, les daba igual que en el caso de que les pillaran se descubrieran sus nombres reales y el por qué se encuentra en este mismo hilo que ha sido visto por más de cien mil personas y ni un policía se ha pasado a comentar por aquí.


El caso es que he tirado de simpleza y lógica, he puesto en Google : "Manuel García Ruíz", de lo primero que aparece son dos negocios a ese nombre, sorpresa, ambos en Barcelona, uno es una tienda de bisutería y otro de climatización, el de bisutería destaca porque está en un barrio pequeño y tranquilo, muy cerca del puerto y al lado de un polígono, idóneo para recoger la mercancía en el puerto, dejarla guardada al lado en el polígono y este a 5 minutos en coche de la bisutería.


Mirando en el mapa se ve que la bisutería está en una calle muy transitada, justo al lado de la tienda hay dos coches con un tio dentro en cada uno, las caras están pixeladas pero se aprecia una edad de entre 50 y 65 años entre ambos tios y esas imágenes son de 2019, ya me diréis la probabilidad que hay de meterte en una calle del mapa y encontrarte esa situación justo al lado de una tienda a nombre de alguien turbio, entre coche y coche hay una separación de unos 5 metros y entre ellos no hay coche aparcado, ambos coches son de color plata, ideal para pasar desapercibos, a destacar también un negro corpulento quieto poco más atrás del segundo coche.

Esta bisutería se encuentra en esta dirección :

Carrer Dels alts forns N° 69, sobre el otro sitio el de climatización todavía no lo he mirado.

Edito : La bisutería puede ser usada de lugar de reunión, intercambiar notas, realizar pagos, etc.


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Me llama la atención las detenciones que tienen los aluniceros y butroneros, cada alunicero acumula centenares de detenciones (no exagero), entran y salen de la cárcel, rara vez superan 1 año, y siguen haciendo de las suyas, a esta gente los fichan los de arriba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo solo digo que he visto con mis ojos a la policía venderse entre ellos cosas robadas. Polos, perfumes, etc.


----------



## renko (19 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Creo que he dado con dos sitios en los que Ruiz se reunía con su equipo, en una de las cartas de la operación Chumi, el forense se dirige a Ruiz con este nombre : "Manuel García Ruiz".
> 
> 
> En este hilo se ha dicho que Ruiz es un pseudónimo, yo pienso lo contrario, ese es su nombre real, les daba igual que en el caso de que les pillaran se descubrieran sus nombres reales y el por qué se encuentra en este mismo hilo que ha sido visto por más de cien mil personas y ni un policía se ha pasado a comentar por aquí.
> ...



¿ De verdad te crees lo que acabas de escribir ?


----------



## Bimmer (19 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> ¿ De verdad te crees lo que acabas de escribir ?




¿Te molesta que no se te haya ocurrido a ti antes? Da la sensación de que quieres acaparar la atención del hilo y que crees que sólo tú aportas cosas importantes. 


Dime qué probabilidad hay de que ocurra lo mencionado antes, que el nombre de Ruiz al que se dirige el forense sea Manuel García Ruíz y que al buscar este nombre en Google te aparezcan dos negocios a su nombre en Barcelona, lugar del epicentro de la trama de Mena, no solo eso sino que uno de estos negocios al mirar por Google Maps (el coche que recoge las imágenes pasa cada mucho tiempo), pille a dos tios esperando en dos coches diferentes justo al lado de la tienda, uno detrás del otro, y que esta tienda se encuentre a 8 minutos del puerto y a 5 minutos de un polígono industrial.


No te voy a negar que cuando me da la paranoia pienso que eres de la banda de Mena y/o similar, eres el autor del hilo y no has propuesto hacer nada, tu mayor participación ha sido jugar al CSI con el asunto de Mequinenza, ignoras por completo lo que se ha propuesto en este hilo de organizarnos para presionar a la policía para que hagan su trabajo que es investigar delitos y detener a delincuentes, y vas muy pasado de tono insultando y menospreciando a otras personas que participan en este hilo y hasta en persona en el Expediente Royuela.

Claro que también cabe la posibilidad de que seas un friki que se aburre y se toma un escándalo tan siniestro como el Expediente Royuela como un simple entretenimiento y que quieres acaparar toda la atención en tu propio hilo.


----------



## renko (19 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Te molesta que no se te haya ocurrido a ti antes? Da la sensación de que quieres acaparar la atención del hilo y que crees que sólo tú aportas cosas importantes.
> 
> 
> Dime qué probabilidad hay de que ocurra lo mencionado antes, que el nombre de Ruiz al que se dirige el forense sea Manuel García Ruíz y que al buscar este nombre en Google te aparezcan dos negocios a su nombre en Barcelona, lugar del epicentro de la trama de Mena, no solo eso sino que uno de estos negocios al mirar por Google Maps (el coche que recoge las imágenes pasa cada mucho tiempo), pille a dos tios esperando en dos coches diferentes justo al lado de la tienda, uno detrás del otro, y que esta tienda se encuentre a 8 minutos del puerto y a 5 minutos de un polígono industrial.
> ...



Creo que padeces de un ligero brote de paranoia mezclado con tendencias fantasiosas, en serio te lo digo.

¿ Pero tú sabes cuantos_ Manueles Garcia Ruiz_ puede haber en Barcelona y área metropolitana, hijo de mi vida ??? .... y lo de los dos tipos que se ven en el google maps esperando en dos coches ??? ....  Pero qué historias te montas, tiiiioooo !!! 

Además Ruiz hace años que ya no está en Barcelona, lo ha comentado alguna vez Santiago. Y es que si siguiera, seguramente desde la jubilación de Mena en 2006 (han pasado 15 años !!), sus actividades habrán dado un giro de 180 grados. Lo más probable es que se haya dedicado a "retirarse" y a disfrutar de la vida, además de a administrar el cuantioso patrimonio mobiliario e inmobiliario acumulado (adquirió bastantes propiedades en Francia)

Si alguien le quiere seguir la pista a Ruiz, en uno de los videos de Santiago aparece su dirección de entonces. Es muy probable que conserve ese piso y preguntando a vecinos se pueda saber más o menos por donde puede andar o no.


----------



## javvi (19 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Te molesta que no se te haya ocurrido a ti antes? Da la sensación de que quieres acaparar la atención del hilo y que crees que sólo tú aportas cosas importantes.
> 
> 
> Dime qué probabilidad hay de que ocurra lo mencionado antes, que el nombre de Ruiz al que se dirige el forense sea Manuel García Ruíz y que al buscar este nombre en Google te aparezcan dos negocios a su nombre en Barcelona, lugar del epicentro de la trama de Mena, no solo eso sino que uno de estos negocios al mirar por Google Maps (el coche que recoge las imágenes pasa cada mucho tiempo), pille a dos tios esperando en dos coches diferentes justo al lado de la tienda, uno detrás del otro, y que esta tienda se encuentre a 8 minutos del puerto y a 5 minutos de un polígono industrial.
> ...



¿No era García Ruíz el brazo de la GC de Mena y García Peña el brazo de la PN?
En el BOE (Orden del 15 de octubre de 1986) aparece un tal Manuel García Ruíz sargento de la GC que cubre una vacante en el Colegio de Guardias Jóvenes «Duque de Ahumada», Valdemoro (Madrid). 
No sabemos mucho de Ruíz aparte de sus actividades meniacas. ¿Estuvo siempre destinado en Cataluña o tuvo una trayectoria anterior en otras partes de España?


----------



## javvi (19 Feb 2021)

Se me olvidó el enlace: https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1986/11/04/pdfs/A36684-36684.pdf


----------



## Bimmer (19 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Creo que padeces de un ligero brote de paranoia mezclado con tendencias fantasiosas, en serio te lo digo.
> 
> ¿ Pero tú sabes cuantos_ Manueles Garcia Ruiz_ puede haber en el área de Barcelona, hijo de mi vida ??? .... y lo de los dos tipos que se ven en el google maps esperando en dos coches ??? ....  Pero qué historias te montas, tiiiioooo !!!
> 
> ...



Hay un dicho que dice piensa mal y acertarás. 

Qué más da los Manuel García Ruíz que haya en Barcelona, lo que importa es cuántos Manuel García Ruiz tienen a su nombre un negocio en Barcelona, aplicando este filtro se reduce mucho el número de candidatos, he vuelto a mirar y me sale otro Manuel García Ruiz como fontanero en Barcelona, parece que les ha dado a todos los Manuel García Ruiz de Barcelona por ser emprendedores y autónomos.

Estos negocios aparte de sitios de reunión pueden funcionar como mensajes en clave, por ejemplo : 

Bisutería = Mercancía de droga.

Climatización = Trata de blancas.

Fontanero = Pederastia.

Y en caso de que se haya jubilado de la guardia civil da igual, seguirá mandando de alguna manera al igual que Mena.




javvi dijo:


> ¿No era García Ruíz el brazo de la GC de Mena y García Peña el brazo de la PN?
> En el BOE (Orden del 15 de octubre de 1986) aparece un tal Manuel García Ruíz sargento de la GC que cubre una vacante en el Colegio de Guardias Jóvenes «Duque de Ahumada», Valdemoro (Madrid).
> No sabemos mucho de Ruíz aparte de sus actividades meniacas. ¿Estuvo siempre destinado en Cataluña o tuvo una trayectoria anterior en otras partes de España?




Muchas gracias por el dato, el de la policía nacional lo tengo que mirar pero me suena que es un tal Sánchez.

El sargento de la Guardia Civil que se supone que es mano derecha de Mena creo recordar que es un tal Rafael García Ruiz, el tal Manuel García Ruiz aparece en un escrito del forense que se dirige a Ruiz, aquí tenemos a dos probables hermanos García Ruiz, hermanos guardia civiles se traduce en hijos de guardia civil, al igual que Mena es fiscal e hijo y nieto de fiscales, esto nos lleva a que padre de Ruiz hacia lo mismo con el padre de Mena, e incluso abuelos, esto puede venir de muy atrás. No sé si estuvo siempre en Cataluña pero tiene pinta de que trabajaban principalmente en Cataluña sobre todo Barcelona.

Por favor si puedes dar en el BOE con otros García Ruiz en la guardia civil sería un puntazo, saludos.


----------



## Debunker (19 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Si, es mejor que no sigamos con esto, desviándonos en exceso del tema central. En todo caso, no estoy de acuerdo contigo. De alguna manera ha habido interés en poner a los judios como los _malos máximos_ y los padres de la conspiración, cuando es el Vaticano el padre de todo ello.



Cierto que es mejor que no sigamos con esto, pero si repaso la biblia y por tanto la historia del pueblo judío, es obvio , claro y diáfano que los judíos han sido grandes conspiradores con total éxito en cualquier tierra donde se han aposentado, el pueblo judío es algo increible yo flipé sin ir más lejos con la historia de José y los sueños del Faraón que es el arranque del pueblo judío cuando eran una tribu nómada sin identidad ni futuro, José entra en Egipto como esclavo, supuestamente interpreta un sueño del faraón de las vacas gordas y las vacas flacas, un cuento para el pueblo y la realidad fue una estrategia para traspasar toda la riqueza de los pobladores de Egipto al Faraón. 

Durante los supuestos años de vacas gordas, José *construye silos* por todo el territorio egipcio para almacenar el grano de la abundancia, *crea una moneda* (se han encontrado varias monedas con la efigie de José en una cara y la del Faraón en la otra, es historia )

Con la moneda de nueva acuñación, José va comprando todo el grano de Egipto y crea una época de abundancia al regar el mercado con moneda, compra todo el grano y lo almacena hasta que llega el momento que se produce una escasez grave de grano, las vacas flacas, la gente comienza a comprar el grano de José pero a 10 veces el precio que le costó a José, según se va vendiendo el grano, las monedas que recibe José, *no vuelven al mercado sino que José las retira y almacena en la casa del Faraón*, llega el momento que la población no tiene grano ni monedas, no pueden mantener su ganado ni a ellos mismos y finalmente tienen que vender sus casas , tierras, ganados y sus propias vidas como esclavos del faraón. 

José se convierte en el hombre más poderoso de Egipto después del Faraón , José introduce a su familia o tribu en Egipto y les concede tierras, ganado y altos cargos, después de algunas generaciones a los egipcios se les hinchan las pelotas con los hebreos por el poder que habían adquirido y comienzan a perseguirlos y esclavizar a quien pueden. 

Surge Moisés gran conocedor de los secretos egipcios que solo conocían los sacerdotes , ni siquiera el faraón y utiliza todos esos conocimientos para crear una nación exclusiva de los hebreos , crea un relato tanto religioso, moral e histórico de acuerdo a los conocimientos que tiene de los egipcios, lleva a su pueblo a la tierra que manaba leche y miel, no sin antes masacrar a toda la población que habitaba esas tierras. 

Llega el cautiverio en Babiliona a Israel, en un plis plas los judíos se hacen dueños de Babilonia, protegidos por Esther judía que consigue hacerse reina, todos los adversarios de los judíos en Babilonia son masacrados. 

Los judíos de siempre han estado repartidos por diferentes tierras o países del antiguo mundo conocido, cuando llega el Imperio Romano los judíos les atacan desde diferentes frentes hasta que a los Romanos se les hinchan las pelotas y entran en Jerusalen masacrando hasta las moscas, destruyen el Templo de Salomón y ocurre la diáspora judía. 

En cualquier país del mundo donde se aposentaron los judíos, mas tarde o temprano han sido expulsados o perseguidos. La razón del odio de la población hacia los judíos era principalmente la usura. En España al margen de otras persecuciones en diferentes lugares de nuestra geografía, los reyes católicos los expulsaron de todo el territorio, no entro a más porque actualmente la versión de la historia ha cambiado, pero para interpretar el ser de los judíos nada como la figura que defendió ante los Reyes Católicos y el mundo a los judíos y su expulsión.

Se trata de Isaac Abravanel. Fijaros en los cargos , fijaros que Isaac es expulsado junto a su familia de Sevilla, llega a Portugal y se hace tesorero de del rey , de nuevo lo persiguen y expulsa el nuevo rey de Portugal y vuelve a España , se hace consejero de los Reyes Católicos y financiero (solo que también financiaba a los del islam o enemigos de los RC) Expulsado de España pasa a Italia donde también es consejero de la casa real y donde por una causa u otra tiene que salir por piernas de varias ciudades. ¿no os llama la atención como este tío allá donde vaya está al lado, en primera línea, del poder absoluto de un rey ?


"Sus antepasados pertenecían a una destacada familia de judíos de Sevilla, que emigró a Portugal tras las persecuciones de 1391. Su abuelo, Samuel Abravanel, había sido tesorero de los reyes Enrique II y Juan I de Castilla.

Isaac fue tesorero del rey de Portugal, Alfonso V, pero en 1483 huyó a Castilla debido a la represión lanzada por el nuevo rey, Juan II, contra la Casa de Braganza, con la que Abravanel estaba relacionado.1 Se instaló primero en Plasencia y posteriormente en Alcalá de Henares y Guadalajara. Fue agente probado, comercial y financiero, de los reyes Isabel y Fernando, a los que prestó importantes sumas para financiar la guerra de Granada. En la hacienda castellana se relacionó con el también judío Abraham Senior, su protector, del que se hizo íntimo amigo.2 asociándose a sus negocios y ocupando el cargo de _factor mayor_.3 

Obligado a salir de España, aunque conservando su fortuna,6 se instaló en el reino de Nápoles, donde estuvo al servicio del rey Ferrante y de su sucesor, Alfonso II. Cuando el reino fue invadido por Carlos VIII de Francia (1495), Abravanel debió exiliarse a Sicilia con el rey Alfonso II. Posteriormente residió en Corfú, en la ciudad de Monopoli, en el norte de África, y por último en Venecia, donde falleció en 1508. "

Se podría seguir con el antipapa Calixto III y los Borjias, aunque actualmente a toda la historia le han dado la vuelta. Por supuesto con el comunismo y su nefasta gestión en Rusia como impulsora y después los países que le siguieron. Los judíos han estado presentes actuantes y beligerantes en toda la historia de occidente y siempre han conseguido sus metas aunque hayan sacrificado peones como no puede ser de otra forma. EEUU está cogido por los huevos por manos judías. 

Todo esto me he molestado en escribir para llegar a la conclusión de que No es la Iglesia Católica, No son los Jesuitas, es la infiltración que tienen de otros poderes en la sombra. Infiltrarse en la Iglesia Católica o cualquier congregación católica es lo más fácil del mundo, solo necesitas decir : creo, a partir de ahí puedes llegar a ser Papa. 

Está super claro que, desde que fuimos humanidad lo único real de la historia es la lucha del bien y de el mal, esa lucha presenta muchas caras o facetas y muchos tiempos o civilizaciones diferentes. 

El cristianismo es santo, su mensaje ha producido millones y millones de almas olvidadas que entregaron sus vidas al completo , día a día, minuto a minuto y hasta su muerte lo entregaron todo a los demás renunciando a sus propias vidas, no hay nada más grande que entregar tu vida a los demás pero si encima no es una entrega única, sino una entrega renovada cada segundo que vives , eso es santo total.

Siento el tocho


----------



## Bimmer (19 Feb 2021)

Este hilo es un desmadre, todos nos hemos ido por las ramas y el tema pierde la seriedad que requiere, es de tontos que sepamos esto y vayamos haciendo el subnormal por la calle por miedo a una sanción administrativa de 100 € por ir sin mascarilla, dicha sanción puesta por una mafia compuesta por criminales depravados como es la clase judicial.



Voy a decirle a Santiago que a ver si se anima a crear un hilo en este foro para hablar sobre el expediente royuela, que la única norma del hilo sea hablar solo del expediente royuela, y además quién mejor que él para comentar sobre este tema y darnos o quitarnos la razón en según qué afirmaciones, es lo mejor que podemos hacer si queremos contribuir en algo positivo en este tema, que para entretenernos ya hay muchos otros hilos y temas diferentes, también le diré que se haga un hilo en ForoCoches, que el que había en ForoCoches lo eliminaron/censuraron a pesar de que había cientos de mensajes.


----------



## renko (19 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Hay un dicho que dice piensa mal y acertarás.
> 
> Qué más da los Manuel García Ruíz que haya en Barcelona, lo que importa es cuántos Manuel García Ruiz tienen a su nombre un negocio en Barcelona, aplicando este filtro se reduce mucho el número de candidatos, he vuelto a mirar y me sale otro Manuel García Ruiz como fontanero en Barcelona, parece que les ha dado a todos los Manuel García Ruiz de Barcelona por ser emprendedores y autónomos.
> 
> ...





Joé, antes creo que me he quedado corto y todo


----------



## Duda Metódica (19 Feb 2021)

Juan Manuel G.P. y Rafael G.R. (quizás Manuel Rafael???)
Corrupción en la administración de justicia - Indymedia Barcelona


----------



## Bimmer (19 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Joé, antes creo que me he quedado corto y todo




Si crees que ha sido casualidad que el coche de google maps que pasa por cada calle una vez cada varios años ha pillado a dos tios esperando en dos coches diferentes uno detrás del otro justo al lado de una tienda a nombre de alguien como Ruiz, estás en tu derecho de creerlo, yo no creo que sea casualidad, tampoco me ayudas al no dar ni un solo argumento, tu aportación ha sido que hay muchos Manuel Garcia Ruiz en Barcelona, no dices cuántos y cuando te respondo que eso da igual porque lo que importa es cuántos negocios hay a ese nombre, tu respuesta es que "antes te has quedado corto y todo". 




Duda Metódica dijo:


> Juan Manuel G.P. y Rafael G.R. (quizás Manuel Rafael???)
> Corrupción en la administración de justicia - Indymedia Barcelona



Vaya melocotonazo, gracias, muy interesante.

La empresa que usaban para extorsionar a empresas y robarles el dinero se llama : "*TUCACAS 2000 SL" dirección : C/ TIGRE, 2 -BIS. INTERIOR. 08001, BARCELONA. *En el portal donde se encuentra esa empresa hay una nota pegada por dentro*. *

SIC : 7999 SERVICIOS DE DIVERSION Y RECREATIVOS SC (Se permiten el lujo de catalogarla de servicios de diversión y recreativos a la empresa que es usada para robar dinero a empresas con delitos fiscales).

Por cierto, en casi 300 páginas de hilo, ¿Se ha dicho que Juan Manuel Garcia Peña el policia nacional y los supuestos hermanos guardias civiles Rafael y Manuel Garcia Ruiz son hermanastros o primos?


----------



## cimarrón (19 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> ¿ De verdad te crees lo que acabas de escribir ?



Se ha montado una buena peli, pero a ti te acabo de leer en la página anterior hablando de entidades que no son de este mundo..


----------



## Bimmer (19 Feb 2021)

cimarrón dijo:


> Se ha montado una buena peli, pero a ti te acabo de leer en la página anterior hablando de entidades que no son de este mundo..



Da algún argumento por lo menos, aunque sea uno.


----------



## javvi (19 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Si crees que ha sido casualidad que el coche de google maps que pasa por cada calle una vez cada varios años ha pillado a dos tios esperando en dos coches diferentes uno detrás del otro justo al lado de una tienda a nombre de alguien como Ruiz, estás en tu derecho de creerlo, yo no creo que sea casualidad, tampoco me ayudas al no dar ni un solo argumento, tu aportación ha sido que hay muchos Manuel Garcia Ruiz en Barcelona, no dices cuántos y cuando te respondo que eso da igual porque lo que importa es cuántos negocios hay a ese nombre, tu respuesta es que "antes te has quedado corto y todo".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, en algunos documentos aparece Rafael García Ruíz como sargento de la GC destinado a la Policía Judicial
http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/HISTORIAL-ARF-1.pdf
Entonces ¿de dónde salió Manuel García Ruíz? Me estoy empezando a perder.
El tal Rafael García Ruíz también aparece en la página de INDYMEDIA que es curioso porque es de enero del 2004, porque viene de la extrema izquierda y porque es exactamente el ER pero sin citar a los Royuela.
¿Es posible que no haya ningún Manuel García Ruíz en el ER? ¿ no lo estaremos confundiendo con José Manuel García Peña de la PN?


----------



## javvi (19 Feb 2021)

Para colmo, hay un Eduardo García Ruíz teniente de la Guardia Civil, Comandante de Puesto Principal en Guía de Isora (Tenerife), y Condecorado con la Cruz de la Orden del Mérito de la Guardia Civil con distintivo blanco. 
https://es.linkedin.com/in/eduardo-garcía-ruiz-3213a4119


----------



## Duda Metódica (19 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Efectivamente, en algunos documentos aparece Rafael García Ruíz como sargento de la GC destinado a la Policía Judicial
> http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/HISTORIAL-ARF-1.pdf
> Entonces ¿de dónde salió Manuel García Ruíz? Me estoy empezando a perder.
> El tal Rafael García Ruíz también aparece en la página de INDYMEDIA que es curioso porque es de enero del 2004, porque viene de la extrema izquierda y porque es exactamente el ER pero sin citar a los Royuela.
> ¿Es posible que no haya ningún Manuel García Ruíz en el ER? ¿ no lo estaremos confundiendo con José Manuel García Peña de la PN?




Por poder ser, también podría tratarse del que aparece aquí, con DNI y todo, en la pag 30 del pdf o 5534 del boletín:
https://bibliotecavirtual.defensa.g....do?path=66469&posicion=1&registrardownload=1


----------



## javvi (19 Feb 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Por poder ser, también podría tratarse del que aparece aquí, con DNI y todo, en la pag 30 del pdf o 5534 del boletín:
> https://bibliotecavirtual.defensa.g....do?path=66469&posicion=1&registrardownload=1



Si fuese el mismo sería en 1985 cuando todavía era cabo y pertenecía al Tercio de Tarragona. Esto parece el DNI, falta la letra: (24.118.369).
Y todo supervisado por un tal Narcis Serra al cuadrado que casualmente se llama igual que el que por entonces era Ministro de Defensa.
Entonces, ¿lo del Manuel García Ruíz nos lo hemos inventado? Yo ya estoy hecho un lío.


----------



## Energia libre (19 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Cierto que es mejor que no sigamos con esto, pero si repaso la biblia y por tanto la historia del pueblo judío, es obvio , claro y diáfano que los judíos han sido grandes conspiradores con total éxito en cualquier tierra donde se han aposentado, el pueblo judío es algo increible yo flipé sin ir más lejos con la historia de José y los sueños del Faraón que es el arranque del pueblo judío cuando eran una tribu nómada sin identidad ni futuro, José entra en Egipto como esclavo, supuestamente interpreta un sueño del faraón de las vacas gordas y las vacas flacas, un cuento para el pueblo y la realidad fue una estrategia para traspasar toda la riqueza de los pobladores de Egipto al Faraón.
> 
> Durante los supuestos años de vacas gordas, José *construye silos* por todo el territorio egipcio para almacenar el grano de la abundancia, *crea una moneda* (se han encontrado varias monedas con la efigie de José en una cara y la del Faraón en la otra, es historia )
> 
> ...





Debunker dijo:


> Cierto que es mejor que no sigamos con esto, pero si repaso la biblia y por tanto la historia del pueblo judío, es obvio , claro y diáfano que los judíos han sido grandes conspiradores con total éxito en cualquier tierra donde se han aposentado, el pueblo judío es algo increible yo flipé sin ir más lejos con la historia de José y los sueños del Faraón que es el arranque del pueblo judío cuando eran una tribu nómada sin identidad ni futuro, José entra en Egipto como esclavo, supuestamente interpreta un sueño del faraón de las vacas gordas y las vacas flacas, un cuento para el pueblo y la realidad fue una estrategia para traspasar toda la riqueza de los pobladores de Egipto al Faraón.
> 
> Durante los supuestos años de vacas gordas, José *construye silos* por todo el territorio egipcio para almacenar el grano de la abundancia, *crea una moneda* (se han encontrado varias monedas con la efigie de José en una cara y la del Faraón en la otra, es historia )
> 
> ...



Y no le parece raro que una vez que han comprado el trigo ocurran las 7 plagas, esto para empezar, si quiere sigo hasta el dia de hoy


----------



## Bimmer (19 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Si fuese el mismo sería en 1985 cuando todavía era cabo y pertenecía al Tercio de Tarragona. Esto parece el DNI, falta la letra: (24.118.369).
> Y todo supervisado por un tal Narcis Serra al cuadrado que casualmente se llama igual que el que por entonces era Ministro de Defensa.
> Entonces, ¿lo del Manuel García Ruíz nos lo hemos inventado? Yo ya estoy hecho un lío.



Cuando pueda busco la parte del documento de donde lo saqué, aquí tiene una captura de Manuel García Ruiz :







Tiene sentido que el clan mafioso dentro de la policía esté compuesto por una familia y probablemente numerosa, para llegar a todos los lados de la policía y guardia civil, para que todos los cabos estén atados y la confianza es plena pues son familia.


----------



## ShellShock (19 Feb 2021)

Subnormal, es lo que dice en el vídeo, ¿a mí qué me cuentas?. Es que los izquierdistas tenéis capacidad mental justita, ¿eh?


----------



## Energia libre (19 Feb 2021)

Al tal Manuel García Ruiz se le debería buscar entre el personal jubilado de la GC, creo yo; igual que al policia y ver si ambos se jubilaron como sargento, brigada o teniente.


----------



## NAKURA HAMAMI (19 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Hace unos días leí que la hija fallecida de Adolfo Suárez comentó que su padre tenía unos papeles que eran "la bomba" sobre el caso del 23F y el papel de Juan Carlos en la operación, papeles guardados en Suiza en una caja fuerte. Los documentos son un secreto. En los papeles mencionaba como si fuera un secreto gordo sobre aquel día, no da más detalle, nombra a Gutiérrez Mellado entre otros de la época, incluso a Sabino Fernández Campo que fue jefe de la casa del Rey. Todos estos se llevaron el secreto a la tumba, según la noticia.
> 
> 
> La familia de Suárez guarda documentos secretos en Suiza que detallan la actuación del Rey durante el 23-F - Vozpópuli
> ...


----------



## javvi (19 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Cuando pueda busco la parte del documento de donde lo saqué, aquí tiene una captura de Manuel García Ruiz :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 577207
> 
> ...



Muy interesante. Yo leo muy mal en catalán: a mí me parece que da a entender el sargento García Ruíz no es la misma persona que el mensajero que sería Manuel García Ruíz. Si son dos personas citadas en la misma operación demasiada casualidad que compartiesen ambos apellidos y que no fuesen hermanos.


----------



## NAKURA HAMAMI (19 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Hace unos días leí que la hija fallecida de Adolfo Suárez comentó que su padre tenía unos papeles que eran "la bomba" sobre el caso del 23F y el papel de Juan Carlos en la operación, papeles guardados en Suiza en una caja fuerte. Los documentos son un secreto. En los papeles mencionaba como si fuera un secreto gordo sobre aquel día, no da más detalle, nombra a Gutiérrez Mellado entre otros de la época, incluso a Sabino Fernández Campo que fue jefe de la casa del Rey. Todos estos se llevaron el secreto a la tumba, según la noticia.
> 
> 
> La familia de Suárez guarda documentos secretos en Suiza que detallan la actuación del Rey durante el 23-F - Vozpópuli
> ...



Yo lo estudié un poco hace 200 páginas o algo así, búscalo que te gustaran los interrogantes que encontré. saludos.


----------



## Duda Metódica (19 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Cuando pueda busco la parte del documento de donde lo saqué, aquí tiene una captura de Manuel García Ruiz :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 577207
> 
> ...





javvi dijo:


> Muy interesante. Yo leo muy mal en catalán: a mí me parece que da a entender el sargento García Ruíz no es la misma persona que el mensajero que sería Manuel García Ruíz. Si son dos personas citadas en la misma operación demasiada casualidad que compartiesen ambos apellidos y que no fuesen hermanos.



Si mal no recuerdo, hay un video en el que SR dice que se trata de una confusión y que el forense simplemente se equivoca escribiendo Manuel en lugar de Rafael (que seria lo correcto).
Sin embargo, creo vagamente recordar (mo estoy completamente seguro de ello) que en alguna parte del ER, o en algún video de SR, se indica que Rafael es en realidad Manuel Rafael.


----------



## javvi (19 Feb 2021)

Tengamos en cuenta que en las diligencias que abre la presidenta del TSJC Mª Eugenia Alegret Burgués contra el fiscal Mena en 2009 entre la información que obtiene está:
Que ambos Rafael García Ruíz y Juan Manuel García Peña tienen su domicilio en Madrid, pero que viajan con frecuencia a Barcelona (y tanto). El primero en la calle Peña (no nos liemos con el apellido del otro) Nueva nº 74 (Vallecas) y el segundo en la calle Calaruega 100 (en la otra punta de Madrid, por Pinar de Chamartín).
Por supuesto, que estén empadronados en Madrid no quita que puedan tener segundas, terceras, cuartas residencias en Cataluña, Francia, y a lo mejor. hasta en la República Dominicana. 
La presidenta del TSJC María Eugenia Alegret Burgues abre diligencias contra el fiscal Mena en el 2009 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
Página 30.


----------



## javvi (19 Feb 2021)

¿Quién? ¿Ruíz? ¿podrías dar más datos?


----------



## Monsieur George (19 Feb 2021)

¿Y las direcciones de los domicilios y números de teléfono móvil de concejales y abogados de Bildu también son falsos?


----------



## javvi (19 Feb 2021)

Hombre, ¿no te has enterado de cómo funciona el TS, la fiscalía de Cataluña y todo el entremado jurídico? ¿no te has enterado de que las sentencias las redacta el fiscal y el juez lo único que tiene que hacer es firmarlas? ¿de verdad crees que en este país hay separación de poderes y que la corrupción es la excepción que confirma la regla y no al revés?
Si es así, admiro tu candidez.


----------



## kozioł (19 Feb 2021)

A nuestro "amigo", el community manager a sueldo de la P$OE.
Sobre un "delito" de revelación de datos y "estafa documental" haciéndose pasar por una difunta, esto es lo que manejaba el sociata Mena:














Y es que la cosa, a pesar de los medios comprados por el fiscal, no se sostenía:






Lo tienes todo aquí:

*HISTORIAL SENTENCIAS ALBERTO ROYUELA (link)*

Así eran todas.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Feb 2021)

A esta altura de la película me parece que sigues sin enterarte de qué va la vaina. Te has quedado estancado en parvulitos. Los que han puesto siempre bombas y han practicado la violencia como forma de hacer política han sido los tuyos, actividades de la que además os jactais y os regodeais públicamente. Estás incapacitado para hablar de nadie ni de reprocharles nada.


----------



## ShellShock (19 Feb 2021)

A ver, lo explico en lenguaje sencillo: el otro forero ha preguntado por lo que decía el vídeo de una señora (que no es ningún Royuela) que parece que fue eliminado de Youtube después de haberlo visto yo, y eso es lo que he puesto. ¿Qué fuente ni falsedad documental ni cojones?


----------



## javvi (19 Feb 2021)

*ALBERTO ROYUELA reta a CRISTINA ALMEIDA a un cara a cara. ATOCHA. | inMatrix*

Parece ser que Alberto Royuela no tiene ningún problema en debatir con Cristina Almeida sobre los atentados de Atocha 55 ocurridos en 1977 ¿Estaría dispuesta Cristina?


----------



## Debunker (19 Feb 2021)

Energia libre dijo:


> Y no le parece raro que una vez que han comprado el trigo ocurran las 7 plagas, esto para empezar, si quiere sigo hasta el dia de hoy




Esto no viene a cuento en este hilo, pero estás confundiendo la historia de José con la de Moisés o, estas haciendo un chiste?


----------



## renko (19 Feb 2021)

cimarrón dijo:


> Se ha montado una buena peli, pero a ti te acabo de leer en la página anterior hablando de entidades que no son de este mundo..



Muy buena esa. Bien tirada  

.... pero lo cierto es que es así, por dificil que sea de creer. De hecho la masonería, tan presente entre bambalinas en el ER, son los primeros que saben de la existencia de esas entidades. Tanto es así que las ofrecen rituales y sacrificios para ganarse su "baraka". 
Se que esto puede sonar de locos para los no iniciados en estos temas o no los hayan investigado, pero las élites de medio-alto grado se dedican a este tipo de cosas en secreto, dando rienda suelta a su perversión más degenerada y escabrosa.

Detrás de casos como el de Alcáser o Bar España, están este tipo de cosas.


----------



## renko (19 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Entonces, ¿lo del Manuel García Ruíz nos lo hemos inventado? Yo ya estoy hecho un lío.



A ver, que todo son pajas mentales de ese foreeero.
"Ruiz", el sargento Ruiz que todos conocemos, se llama *Rafael*, coño. Siempre se ha llamado Rafael. Y no hay más Garcias Ruices en la trama.
Imaginaros la película que se ha montado el compi que hasta ha tejido su relato con un nombre equivocado  . Si el Manuel Garcia Ruiz ese de la tienda de bisuteria  supiera el peliculón que se ha montado con él aquí el colega Mortadelo de la TIA, se le pondrían los ojos como un pedrusco falso de esos de Swarovski.

Menudo diálogo para besugos que estais dando forma entre unos y otros. Yo es que flipo


----------



## javvi (19 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> A ver, que todo son pajas mentales de ese foreeero.
> "Ruiz", el sargento Ruiz que todos conocemos, se llama *Rafael*, coño. Siempre se ha llamado Rafael. Y no hay más Garcias Ruices en la trama.
> Imaginaros la película que se ha montado el compi que hasta ha tejido su relato con un nombre equivocado  . Si el Manuel Garcia Ruiz ese de la tienda de bisuteria  supiera el peliculón que se ha montado con él aquí el colega Mortadelo de la TIA, se le pondrían los ojos como un pedrusco falso de esos de Swarovski.



Es cierto que un tal Manuel García Ruíz aparece al menos una vez. El documento lo aporta el mismo Bimmer. Lo más probable es que sea un error del propio Josep Arimany, el que escribe la nota dirigiéndose a Mena. ¿pudiera ser que Rafael García Ruíz tuviese un hermano y en esa ocasión le encargase llevar un recado? Pudiera ser, pero en cualquier caso no sería algo muy relevante para el ER.
La desgracia es que la mano derecha de Mena tenga un nombre y apellidos tan vulgares y corrientes. Te pueden salir miles con esa combinación.


----------



## Energia libre (20 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Esto no viene a cuento en este hilo, pero estás confundiendo la historia de José con la de Moisés o, estas haciendo un chiste?



No lei por encima lo que habia escrito sobre la astucia divina de los de la kipa y como ne parecia alegorico confundi al tal jose con moises.
Lo que no quita el maravilloso historial de ese pueblo y posteriormente de ese culto seguido por otro pueblo distinto etnicamente pero seguidor espurio de esa religión.


----------



## Bimmer (20 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> A ver, que todo son pajas mentales de ese foreeero.
> "Ruiz", el sargento Ruiz que todos conocemos, se llama *Rafael*, coño. Siempre se ha llamado Rafael. Y no hay más Garcias Ruices en la trama.
> Imaginaros la película que se ha montado el compi que hasta ha tejido su relato con un nombre equivocado  . Si el Manuel Garcia Ruiz ese de la tienda de bisuteria  supiera el peliculón que se ha montado con él aquí el colega Mortadelo de la TIA, se le pondrían los ojos como un pedrusco falso de esos de Swarovski.
> 
> Menudo diálogo para besugos que estais dando forma entre unos y otros. Yo es que flipo




Yo por lo menos no insulto a los que hablan de este tema dando la cara ni juego al CSI con lo de Mequinenza buscando fosas por el google maps y diciendo que he hecho más que el del arconte yendo en persona  (ya te has cansao de las fosas no?) Vaya hombre qué poco te ha durado la investigación policial.


Es curiosa tu postura sobre lo que he compartido porque por esa regla de 3 el ciudadano medio cuando vea el expediente royuela pensará y dirá lo mismo : "Pero qué película están contando". 


Yo lo que he hecho ha sido poner el nombre que sale en un escrito de una carta del forense implicado y lo he buscado en google, no sé cuántos Manuel García Ruiz hay en Barcelona ni me importa porque el tema está en los que tienen negocios a ese nombre en esa ciudad y ahí ya se reduce el número de tipos con ese nombre (que ni he mirado ni tú tampoco e igual sólo hay )


El detalle de los tipos esperando en los coches justo al lado de la tienda de bisutería a nombre del tal Manuel García Ruiz, en 2019 y tener una tienducha de ese estilo en Barcelona es un canteo, gastos del local y demás no compensaba en absoluto con los ingresos y prácticamente todos los minoristas especialmente de las grandes ciudades venden por Amazon desde mucho antes de ese año, que esa tienda de mierda no trabajaba, lo pequeña que es y con 4 carritos de la compra y un par de cinturones.


He supuesto cosas y lo he compartido, en el caso de que fuese cierto : ¿Y qué? Si los únicos que tienen que hacer esto primero por principios y después porque es su trabajo son los profesionales a los que pagamos, y no se ha pasado ni un policía ni representante de sindicato por el foro a dar su opinión.




javvi dijo:


> Es cierto que un tal Manuel García Ruíz aparece al menos una vez. El documento lo aporta el mismo Bimmer. Lo más probable es que sea un error del propio Josep Arimany, el que escribe la nota dirigiéndose a Mena. ¿pudiera ser que Rafael García Ruíz tuviese un hermano y en esa ocasión le encargase llevar un recado? Pudiera ser, pero en cualquier caso no sería algo muy relevante para el ER.
> La desgracia es que la mano derecha de Mena tenga un nombre y apellidos tan vulgares y corrientes. Te pueden salir miles con esa combinación.




Algunos pecan de creer cada punto y coma de los Royuela y de que son unos angelitos, yo no los creo en todo, sobre todo con lo que cuentan de cómo se hicieron con las cartas y documentos, luego el tema de que desde el 2006, 14 años con semejantes pruebas y hasta el año pasado no hablaron de esto, huele un poco a que hicieron chantajes durante estos años, miles de denuncias presentadas en todos los juzgados pero no en las comisarías, ni siquiera cuando lo han hecho público por internet que podrían aprovechar para montar el número y grabarlo en comisaría para subirlo a internet mientras piden a gritos que se investigue el asesinato de su hermano y de más de 1.000 personas por encargo de Mena y compañía.


Claro, lo más razonable es pensar en la equivocación al escribir el nombre, pero es raro lo de confundirse al escribir de Rafael a Manuel, más raro aún el llamar a alguien Rafael Manuel, a mí me encaja más que puedan ser dos hermanos García Ruíz, lo que sí sabemos es que el policía nacional es García Peña (sale su cara en un periódico, tiene cara de hijo puta y lo pusieron de jefe de la policía local en Oviedo a la vez que era el comisario en la policía nacional  ) y el guardia civil más nombrado en el expediente es el sargento Rafael García Ruíz, comisario y sargento comparten apellido García por lo que es probable que tengan relación familiar (pese a que ese apellido sea muy común).

De ser familiares los policías implicados, lo considero importante puesto que ya no es sólo el vínculo de la secta de turno como pueda ser la masonería, sino también el núcleo familiar y que tengan una tradición en sus corruptelas desde varias generaciones atrás.


Cuanto más vueltas se le da a este tema te entran más dudas, hay cosas muy raras, según las cartas, Mena dejó 500.000€ en metálico a su hija, le dijo que esperaba que le durasen entre 2 y 3 años. ¿Qué? Me cuesta creer que alguien como Mena que tiene millones de € en cuentas en paraísos fiscales no tenga el dinero invertido en acciones, divisas, etc, y que tire a la basura ese medio millón dejándolo a la hija en metálico mientras pierde valor no solo por no darle rentabilidad sino por la inflación, en vez de invertirlo y cada mes darle a la hija lo que pida (no sé si esto fue antes o después de decirle a Ruiz que no dudase en matar a su propia hija si se da el caso).

Hay cosas que no cuadran como este ejemplo del dinero, además se supone que Mena tiene contactos importantes y entre ellos tiene que haber banqueros y financieros, si tanto le gusta el dinero, con medio millón y algo de apalancamiento, mínimo de formación en inversiones más un chivatazo, lo metes en un producto financiero por ejemplo a favor o en contra de una divisa y en un año con ese dinero y apalancamiento se puede hacer fácil varios millones.


----------



## cimarrón (20 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Muy buena esa. Bien tirada
> 
> .... pero lo cierto es que es así, por dificil que sea de creer. De hecho la masonería, tan presente entre bambalinas en el ER, son los primeros que saben de la existencia de esas entidades. Tanto es así que las ofrecen rituales y sacrificios para ganarse su "baraka".
> Se que esto puede sonar de locos para los no iniciados en estos temas o no los hayan investigado, pero las élites de medio-alto grado se dedican a este tipo de cosas en secreto, dando rienda suelta a su perversión más degenerada y escabrosa.
> ...



Detrás de alcaser, bar españa o el ER está la sociedad. A todo el mundo le horroriza descubrir un vertedero al lado de su casa pero cuesta reconocer, ante una concentración de basura abrumadora, que parte de ese montón de mierda, por pequeña que sea, es suya.
Y esas entidades de las que hablas sí son de este mundo al fin y al cabo. Son un producto destilado inmaterial, como el alcohol o como Mena en el mundo material.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (20 Feb 2021)

En el canal de Acodap hay intrigante vídeo sobre las investigaciones en Mequinenza, y dan a entender que pueden haber localizado el primer chalet y el segundo. Estaría bien, veremos.

Al Voodoo habría que banearlo por flooder, ya que es lo que está haciendo, ensuciar el hilo con su mierda que no interesa a nadie de manera repetitiva, es decir, floodear. Sus argumentos serían algo así como decir "Fíjate si es delincuente este hombre, que hasta la policía de Linares tuvo que pegarle una ligera paliza para proteger a la población, y a su propia hija"


----------



## javvi (20 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Yo por lo menos no insulto a los que hablan de este tema dando la cara ni juego al CSI con lo de Mequinenza buscando fosas por el google maps y diciendo que he hecho más que el del arconte yendo en persona  (ya te has cansao de las fosas no?) Vaya hombre qué poco te ha durado la investigación policial.
> 
> 
> Es curiosa tu postura sobre lo que he compartido porque por esa regla de 3 el ciudadano medio cuando vea el expediente royuela pensará y dirá lo mismo : "Pero qué película están contando".
> ...



Ya digo yo que también cabe la posibilidad de que existiese el hermano de nombre Manuel. El problema es que no tenemos nada más que ese papelito. Quizá hay más, no me he puesto a hacer búsquedas por javierrayuelasamit.com. Si encuentro algo seré el primero en verterlo en este foro.


----------



## Duda Metódica (20 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Yo por lo menos no insulto a los que hablan de este tema dando la cara ni juego al CSI con lo de Mequinenza buscando fosas por el google maps y diciendo que he hecho más que el del arconte yendo en persona  (ya te has cansao de las fosas no?) Vaya hombre qué poco te ha durado la investigación policial.
> 
> 
> Es curiosa tu postura sobre lo que he compartido porque por esa regla de 3 el ciudadano medio cuando vea el expediente royuela pensará y dirá lo mismo : "Pero qué película están contando".
> ...



Según esto el Garcia Peña de Oviedo es *Luis* Manuel G. Pe*n*a: Luis Manuel García Pena, un veterano con más de 30 años en la Policía Local de Oviedo 
"... García Pena se convirtió en oficial de la, aún entonces, Policía Municipal tras superar una oposición en 1988 y tras haber ejercido como sereno..."


----------



## renko (20 Feb 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> En el canal de Acodap hay intrigante vídeo sobre las investigaciones en Mequinenza, y dan a entender que pueden haber localizado el primer chalet y el segundo. Estaría bien, veremos.



Donde has estado estos dias, amigo ? Creo que te has perdido muchas cosas


----------



## renko (20 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Yo por lo menos no insulto a los que hablan de este tema dando la cara *ni juego al CSI con lo de Mequinenza buscando fosas por el google maps y diciendo que he hecho más que el del arconte yendo en persona  (ya te has cansao de las fosas no?) Vaya hombre qué poco te ha durado la investigación policial.*



A ver, que ese asunto de Mequinenza y las fosas está cerrado ya !!! Que no hay cuerpos en ninguna fosa !!! Que los Royuela y Rosillo ya lo han aceptado y asumido (aunque no públicamente todavía). Que no va a haber denuncia porque desgraciadamente ya no hay nada que denunciar por la falta de pruebas (cuerpos), unas pruebas que Mena se apresuró a hacer desaparecer enseguida que supo que Royuela tenía sus papeles.
*Asunto cerrado* (desgraciadamente).

Y todo fue por mis deducciones, gracias a su vez a las pistas que me dio @Leon1 . Ya no hay nada que rascar ahí porque ahora ya es imposible saber donde pueden haber llevado o qué pueden haber hecho con los cuerpos.
Lo importante, que en eso consistió mi principal objetivo, fue hacerles ver que, sin haber ya cuerpos enterrados alli, si denunciaban se podían meter en un lio brutal y echar a perder todo el trabajo que han hecho hasta ahora de un plumazo, y cosas peores para ellos en lo personal y hasta penal.

Insisto, ellos no han hecho público el "fiasco" de lo de las fosas todavía (no se como lo comunicarán de forma pública o si lo dejarán en el olvido). Si te fijas, en sus últimos videos no han hablado NADA de ese tema de las fosas ya. Es que ni de refilón. Ellos ya han asumido que ese tema se acabó y no se puede rascar más.

 Yo no se que hago dando esta explicación otra vez. Pensaba que en el hilo ya se había asumido esto y se había pasado página.


----------



## Kartal (20 Feb 2021)

Hola estimados confloreros de bien.

Me paso por aquí solo para preguntaros si renko también está usando multinicks palmeros en este hilo.

En sus hilos de conspiraciones es una constante, digamos que es su 'modus operandi' para hacerse preguntas a sí mismo, darse la razón o atacar a los que no le bailan el agua. De hecho en el pasado ya reconoció públicamente el uso de multinicks, pero porque cruzaron las IPs y le banearon varios nicks, aunque él había jurado y perjurado que eso era mentira. Al final la cabra tira al monte...


----------



## renko (20 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Es curiosa tu postura sobre lo que he compartido porque por esa regla de 3 el ciudadano medio cuando vea el expediente royuela pensará y dirá lo mismo : "Pero qué película están contando".



Vamos a ver, Bimmer. Es que estás mezclando churras con merinas.

El *ER*, cuando uno lo descubre y tiene un mínimo de sentido común e intuición, sabe con certeza que es cierto y que no es ninguna invención. _Algo en tu interior te lo dice. _Rezuma autenticidad por los cuatro costados. Cada nuevo video o documento que se sube al canal o a la web, no hace más que confirmar lo anterior y reforzar su autenticidad. Solo una persona limitada intelectual e intuitivamente no lo es capaz de ver. Cada pequeño detalle, dato, nombre, etc, que se extrae de las notas de Mena, te dicen que todo eso, por escabroso que sea o increible que parezca,* es cierto !!!!*

En cambio, cuando uno ve tus "pesquisas", dignas de _"Anacleto, agente secreto"_, y que para colmo parten de datos equivocados desde los cuales empiezas a tejer tu delirante narrativa, pues es que ya es de risa. Lo que flipo es que todavía haya alguno que te sigua la rima y todo.


----------



## renko (20 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Algunos pecan de creer cada punto y coma de los Royuela y de que son unos angelitos, yo no los creo en todo, sobre todo con lo que cuentan de cómo se hicieron con las cartas y documentos, luego el tema de que desde el 2006, 14 años con semejantes pruebas y hasta el año pasado no hablaron de esto, huele un poco a que hicieron chantajes durante estos años, miles de denuncias presentadas en todos los juzgados pero no en las comisarías, ni siquiera cuando lo han hecho público por internet que podrían aprovechar para montar el número y grabarlo en comisaría para subirlo a internet mientras piden a gritos que se investigue el asesinato de su hermano y de más de 1.000 personas por encargo de Mena y compañía.



Mira, con esto que cuentas, aunque es una respuesta a otro forero, te doy la razón en parte.

Aunque los Royuela tienen todos mis respetos y admiración con respecto a la difusión del ER (como ya he dicho), si es cierto que tienen un pasado turbio y un manejo del Expediente que siembra algunas dudas o sospechas. *Cosa que no afecta en absoluto al contenido del mismo, que es lo realmente importante y que de ninguna manera pongo en duda.*


----------



## renko (20 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Hola estimados confloreros de bien.
> 
> Me paso por aquí solo para preguntaros si renko también está usando multinicks palmeros en este hilo.
> 
> En sus hilos de conspiraciones es una constante, digamos que es su 'modus operandi' para hacerse preguntas a sí mismo, darse la razón o atacar a los que no le bailan el agua. De hecho en el pasado ya reconoció públicamente el uso de multinicks, pero porque cruzaron las IPs y le banearon varios nicks, aunque él había jurado y perjurado que eso era mentira. Al final la cabra tira al monte...





Hombre Puntitos..... Tu por aquí 

Bienvenido, hombre


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> A ver, que ese asunto de Mequinenza y las fosas está cerrado ya !!! Que no hay cuerpos en ninguna fosa !!! Que los Royuela y Rosillo ya lo han aceptado y asumido (aunque no públicamente todavía). Que no va a haber denuncia porque desgraciadamente ya no hay nada que denunciar por la falta de pruebas (cuerpos), unas pruebas que Mena se apresuró a hacer desaparecer enseguida que supo que Royuela tenía sus papeles.



Sí, los hizo desaparecer con tecnología extraterrestre.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2021)

Kartal dijo:


> Hola estimados confloreros de bien. Me paso por aquí solo para preguntaros si renko también está usando multinicks palmeros en este hilo.
> 
> En sus hilos de conspiraciones es una constante, digamos que es su 'modus operandi' para hacerse preguntas a sí mismo, darse la razón o atacar a los que no le bailan el agua. De hecho en el pasado ya reconoció públicamente el uso de multinicks, pero porque cruzaron las IPs y le banearon varios nicks, aunque él había jurado y perjurado que eso era mentira. Al final la cabra tira al monte...



Dalo por hecho.  

Venimos a reventarte el hilo, @renko.


----------



## renko (20 Feb 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Sí, los hizo desaparecer con tecnología extraterrestre.



No precisamente. Al menos en una de las fosas es más que evidente que se usó la pantalla de unas absurdas e innecesarias obras de rehabilitación promovidas por las administraciones del PSOE que controlaban la región y el municipio, con el infame Belloch a la cabeza de la dirección regional del partido probablemente dirigiéndolo todo. Belloch era alcalde de Zaragoza en ese momento.

Es de sentido común pensar que, de la manera que fuera o con el pretexto que fuera, el resto de fosas fueron también vaciadas. No me cabe ninguna duda de ello.... y a los Royuela ahora tampoco.


----------



## renko (20 Feb 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Dalo por hecho.
> 
> Venimos a reventarte el hilo, @renko.



Este no es mi hilo, querido. Lo abrí yo pero no es mio.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Es de sentido común pensar que, de la manera que fuera o con el pretexto que fuera, el resto de fosas fueron también vaciadas. No me cabe ninguna duda de ello.... y a los Royuela, ahora tampoco.



Más de 1000 presuntos asesinatos sin pruebas...expediente sobreseído, Señoría.


----------



## javvi (20 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> A ver, que ese asunto de Mequinenza y las fosas está cerrado ya !!! Que no hay cuerpos en ninguna fosa !!! Que los Royuela y Rosillo ya lo han aceptado y asumido (aunque no públicamente todavía). Que no va a haber denuncia porque desgraciadamente ya no hay nada que denunciar por la falta de pruebas (cuerpos), unas pruebas que Mena se apresuró a hacer desaparecer enseguida que supo que Royuela tenía sus papeles.
> *Asunto cerrado.*
> 
> Y todo fue gracias a mis deducciones, gracias a su vez a las pistas que me dio @Leon1 . Ya no hay nada que rascar ahí porque ahora ya es imposible saber donde pueden haber llevado o qué pueden haber hecho con los cuerpos.
> ...



¿Está cerrado el asunto de las fosas y Mequinenza ? ¿por decreto? ¿ha salido en el B.O.E.?
Desde luego que es posible que ocurriesen los hechos tal como los relatáis, no lo niego. Pero ¿tanto como asunto cerrado ?Hay otras posibilidades. De hecho, yo ya expuse otra posible explicación y curiosamente el post fue ignorado y alguien dirigió el hilo hacia los sionistas, los jesuitas, y los que dan las órdenes a los jesuitas que, por lo visto, vienen de otro planeta.:
Así que, si me permiten la petulancia, me autocito:



javvi dijo:


> *Directo:18:00. Presuntas Fosas comunes en el Reino de Juan Carlos I. Zapatero nos ocultó la verdad*
> En la carta en la Mena se dirige directamente a ZP uno tiene la sensación de que de una manera muy educada hay latente una amenaza: si caigo yo, cae usted. Refiriéndose a la mosca cojo... (las denuncias de Alberto Royuela): "Ambos sabemos que eso sería desastroso para nuestros intereses por cuanto a mí me afectaría directamente ( ... ) y a usted como presidente del partido que gobierna y aspira a seguir haciéndolo en la siguiente legislatura. Por cuanto sus denuncias un total descrédito para el PSOE y pondrían en peligro su continuidad al frente del ejecutivo."
> Así continúa la carta en ese tono terminando con una frase que resume todo lo anterior y que es el leitmotiv de todas estas tramas: "el efecto dominó no es bueno para ninguno de los dos, ni para UD ni para mí."
> Entre medias va dejando caer todas las ejecuciones que fueron encargo del partido de ZP. También pasa por ahí el GAL. En fin, si caigo yo cae el Estado enterito.
> ...


----------



## renko (20 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> ¿Está cerrado el asunto de las fosas y Mequinenza ? ¿por decreto? ¿ha salido en el B.O.E.?
> Desde luego que es posible que ocurriesen los hechos tal como los relatáis, no lo niego. Pero ¿tanto como asunto cerrado ?



A ver, Javvi. Ya comenté que *me constaba *que los Royuela habían ya asumido la nueva situación. 
Game Over. Yo soy el que más lo siente, os lo aseguro. Pero la realidad es la realidad. Ya no hay cuerpos en ninguna fosa.

El martes 16 a las 18:44 posteé esto en el hilo. Quizá es que alguno no lo vió:


_"A ver, tengo novedades importantes.

- Os puedo confirmar que la casa de Mequinenza que los Royuela están controlando y señalando como la segunda de las dos que se alquilaron, albergando la mayor parte de los cuerpos,* es la casa blanca del antiguo pueblo que os señalé. *Dejad de darle vueltas al asunto. Es esa.

- Rosillo y los Royuela han recibido mails con lo que he comentado en este hilo referente a que esas obras que pusieron al pueblo viejo patas arriba en un gran movimiento de tierras, fueron un pretexto puesto en marcha por las administraciones socialistas que controlaban la región y la localidad de Mequinenza para sacar los cuerpos de allí.
*Pues bien, me consta que dan validez a mi teoría.*

- Ahora mismo, en cuanto a moral y esperanzas, tanto los Royuela como Rosillo, no están pasando por su mejor momento respecto a este asunto. Estarían asimilando que, como aseguré aquí, es altamente probable que ya no haya ningún cuerpo en ninguna de las fosas repartidas por la geografia nacional. Empiezan a aceptar y entender que Mena se movió con gran rapidez para deshacerse de esas pruebas/cuerpos.

- No se si por discreción llegarán a dar a conocer lo anterior explicitamente y de forma pública a través de sus canales de comunicación habituales, pero si no es así, lo deduciremos de alguna manera por las nuevas informaciones que nos transmitan sobre este caso. "
_


----------



## Monsieur George (20 Feb 2021)

Me ha llamado mucho la atención el sistema de comunicación que tenían Mena y Ruiz. A través de notas manuscritas y un emisario. Por el tema delicado y delictivo, imagino que evitan los medios telefónicos. También me resulta curioso que no empleen otro tipo de comunicación más discreto como los encuentros personales, aunque deduzco que por la cantidad de encargos y trabajos que se le piden a Ruiz, no cabe otra solución que la nota escrita.

Si os dais cuenta, *los que encargan los trabajos a Mena no dejan ningún tipo de nota*. Esas órdenes deben ser verbales. Supongo que entre altas jerarquías dentro de la masonería la orden será de carácter verbal. *Reuniones en despachos o en confesionarios*.

¿Cómo sé comunica Iván Redondo con su jefe, por ejemplo?


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *ALBERTO ROYUELA reta a CRISTINA ALMEIDA a un cara a cara. ATOCHA. | inMatrix*
> 
> Parece ser que Alberto Royuela no tiene ningún problema en debatir con Cristina Almeida sobre los atentados de Atocha 55 ocurridos en 1977 ¿Estaría dispuesta Cristina?





Hace poco salió el caso este de los atentados a los abogados de Atocha y en serio que me dio por pensar si no habría un vínculo con esta trama como si fuera un precedente. Me explico, y perdonad si puede aparecer una gilipollez. Las "actividades" del tal Mena se remontan a la década de comienzos del 2000 (corregidme), pero, ¿y si ya antes había una trama parecida con otros participantes como preludio a esta del caso Royuela?.


----------



## Kartal (20 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> A ver, Javvi. Ya comenté que *me constaba *que los Royuela habían ya asumido la nueva situación.
> Game Over. Yo soy el que más lo siente, os lo aseguro. Pero la realidad es la realidad. Ya no hay cuerpos en ninguna fosa.


----------



## renko (20 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *Directo:18:00. Presuntas Fosas comunes en el Reino de Juan Carlos I. Zapatero nos ocultó la verdad*
> En la carta en la Mena se dirige directamente a ZP uno tiene la sensación de que de una manera muy educada hay latente una amenaza: si caigo yo, cae usted. Refiriéndose a la mosca cojo... (las denuncias de Alberto Royuela): "Ambos sabemos que eso sería desastroso para nuestros intereses por cuanto a mí me afectaría directamente ( ... ) y a usted como presidente del partido que gobierna y aspira a seguir haciéndolo en la siguiente legislatura. Por cuanto sus denuncias un total descrédito para el PSOE y pondrían en peligro su continuidad al frente del ejecutivo."
> Así continúa la carta en ese tono terminando con una frase que resume todo lo anterior y que es el leitmotiv de todas estas tramas: "el efecto dominó no es bueno para ninguno de los dos, ni para UD ni para mí."
> Entre medias va dejando caer todas las ejecuciones que fueron encargo del partido de ZP. También pasa por ahí el GAL. En fin, si caigo yo cae el Estado enterito.
> ...



@javvi, respecto a esa carta de Mena a Zapatero amenazándole y diciéndole que si cae él, cae todo, *primero de todo hay que saber de qué fecha es. Y* *e**s de 2006*, justo antes de que Mena se jubilara ese mismo año.
Si no recuerdo mal, el propio Mena se lo dice a Ruiz (que está a punto de jubilarse) en la nota previa donde le pide que sea él mismo el que pase a ordenador esa carta dirigida Zapatero ya que a su secretaria (obviamente) no se la puede dar para hacerlo.

Cronologicamente todo cuadra a la perfección. Esa carta es anterior a la licitación de las obras de rehabilitación, que fue en septiembre de 2007. De hecho esa carta huele a que podría ser uno de los detonantes que propiciaran el inicio de la operación de vaciado de las fosas. Una operación a la que sin duda tuvieron que haber dado luz verde las más altas instancias del PSOE, seguramente con Belloch (alcalde de Zaragoza y cabeza de facto del PSOE aragonés en aquel entonces), como principal impulsor y organizador.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (20 Feb 2021)

Yo creo que, como ya dije, lo de las fosas, a no ser que tengan datos que no han hecho públicos, es como buscar una aguja en un pajar. Se necesitaría testimonios de la red de cotilleo de los lugareños "Pues la caseta de fulano la alquilaron unos tíos raros que venían con tales coches de vez en cuando, y no se sabe para qué cojones querrían esa caseta, perdida en medio de un paraje semi-desértico".

Pero si es un pueblo con un bonito castillo para reuniones de mafiosos de alto copete, ya estarán acostumbrados a chupar del bote y callar.

A veces sí que me sorprende la bisoñez de los Royuela cuando te dicen que igual el alquiler del chalet está inscrito en el "registro de la propiedad" y cosas así. Sí hombre, la teoría es una cosa, y la práctica es que no se inscriben en los registros oficiales de alquileres inmuebles mucho más valiosos, en grandes núcleos de población, y van a inscribir el alquiler de una caseta de pueblo en un paisaje de mierda que no vale ni para ir allí a hacer barbacoas algún finde. Porque llamar a esas casas que habéis puesto fotos antiguas en el hilo "chalet", es un tanto exagerado.

Se necesitaría una herramienta de inspección masiva como el georadar, y aún así te puedes encontrar con muchos sitios sin huesos pero con movimientos de tierras extraños, que no sirven para demostrar nada.

Si dice Renko que en privado dan verosimilitud a la hipótesis de las obras de ocultación de los restos de las fosas, pues igual han metido el vídeo que ya tenían preparado sobre el tema en un canal secundario (el de Acodap), en lugar de en el suyo, por si es un fiasco.

Yo creo que dan muchos palos de ciego, y eso lo compensan con que tienen muchos hilos de dónde tirar.

Me reitero en lo que decía de las huellas, si Royuela tiene amigos en la policía, y tenía infiltrados en el entorno de Mena para coger muestras ¿por qué no incide más en la vía de la coincidencia de huellas dactilares? ¿No se quedarán bien en una superficie porosa como el papel o cartulina? (Igual es mejor algo como un plástico o metal)
A mí me da igual que alguien pueda decir que han puesto las huellas ahí ellos (como si eso fuera tan fácil de falsificar como en las películas, que imprimen un falso dedo con una impresora 3d que tiene las huellas y y todo, y luego supongo que lo mojan en sudor y grasa humana para imitar huellas) No parece tan fácil de imitar o sería una prueba declarada nula en cualquier juicio.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (20 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> @javvi, respecto a esa carta de Mena a Zapatero amenazándole y diciéndole que si cae él, cae todo, *primero de todo hay que saber de qué fecha es. Y* e*s de 2006*, justo antes de que Mena se jubilara.
> Si no recuerdo mal, el propio Mena se lo dice a Ruiz (que está a punto de jubilarse) en la nota previa donde le pide que sea él mismo el que pase a ordenador esa carta dirigida Zapatero ya que a su secretaria (obviamente) no se la puede dar para hacerlo.
> 
> Cronologicamente todo cuadra a la perfección. Esa carta es anterior a la licitación de las obras de rehabilitación, que fue en septiembre de 2007. De hecho esa carta huele a que podría ser uno de los detonantes que propiciaran el inicio de la operación de vaciado de las fosas. Una operación a la que sin duda tuvieron que haber dado luz verde las más altas instancias del PSOE, seguramente con Belloch (alcalde de Zaragoza y cabeza de facto del PSOE aragonés en aquel entonces), como principal impulsor y organizador.





renko dijo:


> @javvi, respecto a esa carta de Mena a Zapatero amenazándole y diciéndole que si cae él, cae todo, *primero de todo hay que saber de qué fecha es. Y* *e**s de 2006*, justo antes de que Mena se jubilara ese mismo año.
> Si no recuerdo mal, el propio Mena se lo dice a Ruiz (que está a punto de jubilarse) en la nota previa donde le pide que sea él mismo el que pase a ordenador esa carta dirigida Zapatero ya que a su secretaria (obviamente) no se la puede dar para hacerlo.
> 
> Cronologicamente todo cuadra a la perfección. Esa carta es anterior a la licitación de las obras de rehabilitación, que fue en septiembre de 2007. De hecho esa carta huele a que podría ser uno de los detonantes que propiciaran el inicio de la operación de vaciado de las fosas. Una operación a la que sin duda tuvieron que haber dado luz verde las más altas instancias del PSOE, seguramente con Belloch (alcalde de Zaragoza y cabeza de facto del PSOE aragonés en aquel entonces), como principal impulsor y organizador.



No cuadra cronológicamente a la perfección cuando el proyecto de "rescatar" los restos del antiguo poblado minero es anterior a la captación de la documentación del zulo de la clínica Morín por parte de los Royuela.

Ahora, si me dices que hablamos de otra parcela alejada de eso, con otros movimientos de tierras absurdos, pues ya digo yo que puede haber habido muchas parcelas y muchos movimientos de tierras, que es un hilo difícil del que tirar.

Que te haya llegado por privado un comentario sobre tu teoría asumiendo "Que podría ser correcta", no significa que la den por segura.


----------



## renko (20 Feb 2021)

Mira @javvi , te lo pongo justo en el corte para que no pierdas ni un segundo. Fijate que un poco más adelante le dice a Ruiz que _apenas le faltan unos dias para jubilarse._


----------



## javvi (20 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> A ver, Javvi. Ya comenté que *me constaba *que los Royuela habían ya asumido la nueva situación.
> Game Over. Yo soy el que más lo siente, os lo aseguro. Pero la realidad es la realidad. Ya no hay cuerpos en ninguna fosa.
> 
> El martes 16 a las 18:44 posteé esto en el hilo. Quizá es que alguno no lo vió:
> ...



Bueno, bueno. Yo pensaba que en estos hilos hay una ley no escrita que dice que los "me consta" que se apoyan en algo que no se aporte al hilo, nada valen.
Si es así, bien harías en pedirles permiso para publicar aquí su respuesta a tu comunicación en la que reconozcan su derrota, te daría más credibilidad. Y si no han tenido problema en reconocértelo a ti, no creo que tampoco lo tengan con el resto de los foreros.
Pero, incluso si lo admitiesen públicamente: en su canal o en otros medios, sigo teniendo mis dudas. No se si has leído mi teoría, lo mismo te digo, lo que expongo es que, inevitablemente, los Royuela están obligados a hacer un cierto teatrillo. Y mi sospecha que en Mequinenza lo único que buscaban era situar a ese pueblo de la Franja en el mapa en relación con el Expediente para el mayor número posible de ojos. Suponiendo que los inquilinos sigan allí, ahora sí que sería muy cantoso que empezasen a remover tierras en los alrededores del pueblo de Moncada.
Que conste que yo no digo que tu teoría sea falsa, es muy plausible. No la descarto, pero de asunto cerrado nada. Al menos para un servidor el subhilo Mequinenza sigue abierto a no ser que venga un orden de arriba, pero que muy arriba.


renko dijo:


> @javvi, respecto a esa carta de Mena a Zapatero amenazándole y diciéndole que si cae él, cae todo, *primero de todo hay que saber de qué fecha es. Y* *e**s de 2006*, justo antes de que Mena se jubilara ese mismo año.
> Si no recuerdo mal, el propio Mena se lo dice a Ruiz (que está a punto de jubilarse) en la nota previa donde le pide que sea él mismo el que pase a ordenador esa carta dirigida Zapatero ya que a su secretaria (obviamente) no se la puede dar para hacerlo.
> 
> Cronologicamente todo cuadra a la perfección. Esa carta es anterior a la licitación de las obras de rehabilitación, que fue en septiembre de 2007. De hecho esa carta huele a que podría ser uno de los detonantes que propiciaran el inicio de la operación de vaciado de las fosas. Una operación a la que sin duda tuvieron que haber dado luz verde las más altas instancias del PSOE, seguramente con Belloch (alcalde de Zaragoza y cabeza de facto del PSOE aragonés en aquel entonces), como principal impulsor y organizador.



Mientras escribía mi post te ha dado tiempo a publicar otro. Dame tiempo para mirar más detenidamente este último. Además se han añadido unos comentarios interesantes de un tal Iñigo Montoya.
Pero en lo esencial, en el metahilo digamos, sigue valiendo lo de más arriba.
Y otro más, bueno, lo miraré con más detenimiento.


----------



## renko (20 Feb 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> No cuadra cronológicamente a la perfección cuando el proyecto de "rescatar" los restos del antiguo poblado minero es anterior a la captación de la documentación del zulo de la clínica Morín por parte de los Royuela.



Puedes probar eso que dices ?

Creo que te confundes de "obra". Hay una anterior por la zona, es cierto, pero solo afectaba a la mina en si, si creo recordar, que es donde están ese grupo de viviendas a ambos lados de la carretera hacia la izquierda abajo. Esa obra no tenía nada que ver con la otra la del movimiento masivo de tierras que se hizo en la parte abandonada y derruida del antiguo pueblo minero y donde solo estaba en pie esa casa blanca que se construyó después.

De hecho se puso aquí el enlace con la licitación de obras esa a la que me refiero cuadrando las fechas perfectamente, ya digo


----------



## Monsieur George (20 Feb 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> No cuadra cronológicamente a la perfección cuando el proyecto de "rescatar" los restos del antiguo poblado minero es anterior a la captación de la documentación del zulo de la clínica Morín por parte de los Royuela.
> 
> Ahora, si me dices que hablamos de otra parcela alejada de eso, con otros movimientos de tierras absurdos, pues ya digo yo que puede haber habido muchas parcelas y muchos movimientos de tierras, que es un hilo difícil del que tirar.
> 
> Que te haya llegado por privado un comentario sobre tu teoría asumiendo "Que podría ser correcta", no significa que la den por segura.



Ya sé comentó que la obras de licitación y de "rehabilitación" del antiguo pueblo datan de 2007. La fuente creo que era "Cazabaret". Lo que es anterior a la adquisición de los papeles de Mena es la licitación del Museo de la mina.


----------



## javvi (20 Feb 2021)

Sobre la posibilidad de que los inquilinos estuviesen en la Casa Blanca o en cualquier otra parte del pueblo viejo ya hace días que se me ocurrió una objeción, creo que lo dejé escrito en algún post anterior.
Lo que vemos de los ríos no es sólo lo que aflora, siempre hay una parte subterránea que además sigue sus propios cursos, depende de la resistencia que vayan encontrando y por eso a distancias largas del río podemos acceder a agua potable cavando pozos.
Si ocurre esto con un riachuelo, que lo vemos totalmente seco en verano, pero que por debajo sigue corriendo agua, que será con ríos como el Ebro, que es lo más grande que tenemos.
Con la construcción de la prensa y el desalojo del pueblo y su demolición (llamado ahora viejo) toda esa zona quedó inundada. Parece ser que no del todo, pero casi.
Años después, el nivel del río debió bajar y ahora pasa una carretera, están los museos, un restaurante y hasta una casa que parece habitada: la blanca.
Para que la gente se pudiese dar un paseo, rehabilitaron los restos que quedaron, pusieron la placa de los restos de la casa de Jesús Moncada y hasta algunas partes sirvieron de parques con bancos y farolas.
Parece ser que hubo problemas en la rehabilitación del pueblo viejo.
"De las viviendas sólo restan el arranque de sus muros, así como alguna puerta. Aparecen señalizados algunos edificios importantes como el cine, el mesón, la casa de Jesús Moncada, así como la iglesia cuyo interior ha sido invadido por la vegetación acuática debido a las filtraciones."
A esto de la vegetación acuática me refería. ¿Seguro que el subsuelo del pueblo viejo es el lugar más seguro, más sólido y confiable para albergar unos inquilinos tan delicados y en tales cantidades? ¿no podrían jugarles una mala pasada los inquilinos apareciendo en el mismo Ebro, ya sea de cuerpo entero o algunas de sus partes?
Por otro lado, creo que tampoco hay que descartar que lo chalet sea un eufemismo: a mí el castillo, puesto que lo compró una empresa del Ibex 35, habiendo estado cerrado al público durante mucho tiempo y estár a mucha más altura y en un terreno mucho más seco que el fango que debe haber bajo el pueblo viejo, me sigue pareciendo un buen lugar para los inquilinos. Además de las numerosas minas repartidas por los alrededores a distintas alturas.
Mequinenza y Fraga, lugar de encuentro del Cinca, el Segre y el Ebro


----------



## Bimmer (20 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Ya digo yo que también cabe la posibilidad de que existiese el hermano de nombre Manuel. El problema es que no tenemos nada más que ese papelito. Quizá hay más, no me he puesto a hacer búsquedas por javierrayuelasamit.com. Si encuentro algo seré el primero en verterlo en este foro.



De todos modos los Royuela han dicho que los documentos publicados no llegan ni al 30 % del total que tienen en posesión.



renko dijo:


> A ver, que ese asunto de Mequinenza y las fosas está cerrado ya !!! Que no hay cuerpos en ninguna fosa !!! Que los Royuela y Rosillo ya lo han aceptado y asumido (aunque no públicamente todavía). Que no va a haber denuncia porque desgraciadamente ya no hay nada que denunciar por la falta de pruebas (cuerpos), unas pruebas que Mena se apresuró a hacer desaparecer enseguida que supo que Royuela tenía sus papeles.
> *Asunto cerrado* (desgraciadamente).
> 
> Y todo fue por mis deducciones, gracias a su vez a las pistas que me dio @Leon1 . Ya no hay nada que rascar ahí porque ahora ya es imposible saber donde pueden haber llevado o qué pueden haber hecho con los cuerpos.
> ...



Según esto que dices, los Royuela, los que se han hecho con unas pruebas que destrozan al Estado entero, ¿Están pendientes de lo que le diga alguien que no conocen desde un foro de internet? ¿No crees que cuando nos cuentan algo es porque ya han ido y vuelto varias veces? 



renko dijo:


> Vamos a ver, Bimmer. Es que estás mezclando churras con merinas.
> 
> El *ER*, cuando uno lo descubre y tiene un mínimo de sentido común e intuición, sabe con certeza que es cierto y que no es ninguna invención. _Algo en tu interior te lo dice. _Rezuma autenticidad por los cuatro costados. Cada nuevo video o documento que se sube al canal o a la web, no hace más que confirmar lo anterior y reforzar su autenticidad. Solo una persona limitada intelectual e intuitivamente no lo es capaz de ver. Cada pequeño detalle, dato, nombre, etc, que se extrae de las notas de Mena, te dicen que todo eso, por escabroso que sea o increible que parezca,* es cierto !!!!*
> 
> En cambio, cuando uno ve tus "pesquisas", dignas de _"Anacleto, agente secreto"_, y que para colmo parten de datos equivocados desde los cuales empiezas a tejer tu delirante narrativa, pues es que ya es de risa. Lo que flipo es que todavía haya alguno que te sigua la rima y todo.



Cuando alguien tiene un mínimo de sentido común se da cuenta de que todo lo que cuentan los Royuela no ha sido tal cual lo dicen como por ejemplo la manera en las que se hicieron con las pruebas.

No soy policía ni detective, quién lo sea espero que esté haciendo lo que sepa al respecto aunque se lo guarde para él, te has picado conmigo porque me mofé con lo del CSI Mequinenza en el que tan empeñado estabas.
Las pesquisas no parten de un dato erróneo, parten de un dato que está ahí y del que se supone que "los Royuela dijeron...", y por lo que hayan dicho ya tú dices que lo que digan va a misa y que da igual lo que esté escrito en la carta.


Me he basado en el nombre que está escrito ahí, lo he buscado en Google y pese a que hay ciudades y pueblos a punta pala en España, ese nombre sale primero y varias veces en Barcelona, el primer negocio que sale se llama : "bolsos Manuel García Ruiz", es una tienda muy lamentable, hasta un kiosco o un bar en una calle muerta da más dinero que eso, está al lado del puerto y de un polígono industrial, y mucha casualidad tiene que haber para que haya dos tíos esperando al lado de la tienda en dos coches distintos justo uno detrás del otro y ambos del mismo color plata, un color que pasa muy desapercibido, para rematar hay un negro de metro noventa ahí parado en todo el medio detrás del segundo coche, que para ti es casualidad, pues vale, para mí no es casualidad, que es una película que me he montado y no he dado ni una, me la suda, no me dedico a esto ni quiero, simplemente quise aportar algo que me pareció interesante pero visto el desprecio que se ha hecho ya no volveré a comentar nada similar que parece que hiero sensibilidades de agentes frustrados del CSI.

Aquí las casualidades : 

La tienda que hace esquina a nombre de Manuel García Ruiz, al lado los fulanos esperando en los coches plateados :








Es el BMW serie 5 E39 más nuevo y mejor conservado que he visto nunca, tener un coche viejo así de nuevo encaja con el perfil de alguien maniático y meticuloso como para realizar según qué trabajos que no pueden fallar en nada y de poner círculos en todas las í que escribía, no te enfades CSI, solo son suposiciones no pretendo hacer intrusismo laboral : 







Citroen Picasso con lunas tintadas detrás del BMW con otro tío esperando dentro y detrás el negro ahí parado casualmente, la Picasso ideal para transportar cosas y personas : 













Y el negro, posible jefe de cuadrilla de turno para realizar los trabajos sucios y posteriormente acabar como los de la operación chumi : 







Qué sí que todo esto pueden ser solo casualidades, como que la tienda está en el número 69, 6 y 9 números importantes en el satanismo y ocultismo, pero bueno me resultó llamativo y lo compartí, siento haber hecho intrusismo laboral a CSI, intentaré que no vuelva a suceder.


----------



## Debunker (20 Feb 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Me reitero en lo que decía de las huellas, si Royuela tiene amigos en la policía, y tenía infiltrados en el entorno de Mena para coger muestras ¿por qué no incide más en la vía de la coincidencia de huellas dactilares? ¿No se quedarán bien en una superficie porosa como el papel o cartulina? (Igual es mejor algo como un plástico o metal)
> A mí me da igual que alguien pueda decir que han puesto las huellas ahí (como si eso fuera tan fácil de falsificar como en las películas, que imprimen un falso dedo con una impresora 3d que tiene las huellas y y todo, y luego supongo que lo mojan en sudor y grasa humana para imitar huellas. No parece tan fácil de imitar o sería una prueba declarada nula en cualquier juicio.




El problema no es tener o no tener huellas o incluso adn en los papeles de Mena, el problema es que si un juzgado no lo investiga, no tienes nada exactamente igual que ocurre con los papeles manuscritos que de por sí son una prueba contundente.

Pienso que los Royuelas no han hecho las cosas bien , es lógico les falta equipo, pienso que cuando los Royuelas consiguieron toda esa documentación que necesitaría de un equipo de varias personas durante años diría, analizando todo eso, los Royuelas analizaron o más bien leyeron una pequeñísima parte del expediente con lo que hicieron las denuncias en 2006 y 2009, al no tener éxito , los papeles sufrieron el silencio de los muertos, dado su fracaso en todos los medios legales para denunciar el expediente, acuerdan denunciarlo en internet con Santi Royuela dando la cara muchos años después acompañado por el padre y denunciando lo que ya habían descubierto de los papeles, 1.136 crímenes . En un momento determinado de esta denuncia pública , descubren lo de las fosas y se les sube a la cabeza, ya tenían pruebas que nada ni nadie podría refutar y se lanzan al ruedo de la denuncia pública, sin haber hecho la mínima investigación sobre el emplazamientos de las fosas, cosa que 2-3 personas en un ordenador habrían resuelto en 2 horas, se tiraron al ruedo sin paracaídas, eso me demuestra que los Royuelas no son conocedores de como se mueven esas mafias, pecan de ingenuos, en este caso de tontos, el Arconte el primero, también lo demuestra que no saben o sabían con quien se la jugaban, sus denuncias ante los juzgados, si hubieran sabido a que se enfrentaban no habrían hecho ni una denuncia aunque es cierto que esas denuncias a día de hoy le sirven para dar credibilidad al expediente, pero no era eso el objetivo , ellos creían que los juzgados responderían adecuadamente a delitos tan gordos. 

Con un pequeño equipo de informáticos, lo lógico que deberían haber hecho es, estudiar a cada víctima y el porque de su muerte, saber el máximo posible sobre la víctima, localizar a familiares inocentes (había-hay crímenes encargados por la misma familia, esos descartados) ponerse en contacto con ellos, supongo que de 1.136 asesinatos al menos podrían obtener 50 con familiares interesados y eso es un buen número para mover el ER y hacer fuerza. La denuncia pública de 1.136 asesinatos es un bosque donde no llega la luz, nadie se lee asesinato tras asesinato, yo me leí unos cuantos cuyos nombres ni recuerdo, son notas muy aburridas y repetitivas , te lees uno y el resto es la misma cosa, si un familiar mío hubiera estado en esos papeles ni me habría enterado. 

Hay que reconocer que el ER es la lucha entre David y Goilat . Necesitamos una piedra certera que impacte en la cabeza de Goliat para derribarlo. 

Hoy es la primera vez que os he leído sobre un emisario, alguien que llevaba y traía las notas entre Mena y Ruiz , cosa que yo me preguntaba, me parece una figura a tener en cuenta porque debería ser de total confianza para Mena y supongo que debería ser alguien perteneciente a los juzgados porque el envío de notas y respuestas era diario y profuso y un ajeno a los juzgados habría llamado la atención entrando y saliendo del despacho de Mena continuamente.


----------



## Monsieur George (20 Feb 2021)

Un tal Irigaray, Debunker, era el emisario. También un directivo de la editorial Planeta.


----------



## Debunker (20 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Un tal Irigaray, Debunker, era el emisario. También un directivo de la editorial Planeta.



Dime más, porfa


----------



## Monsieur George (20 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Dime más, porfa



En los 20 primeros minutos del video te lo explican.



El directivo de la editorial Planeta lo nombra Alberto Royuela.


----------



## javvi (20 Feb 2021)

Leon1 dijo:


> He estado buscando cuando licitaron las obras, en YouTube hay un video de la alcaldesa diciendo que la idea de rehabilitar el pueblo se les ocurrió después de la muerte de Jesús Moncada, un escritor conocido oriundo de Mequinenza y que pidió que esparcieron por allí sus cenizas. Murió en junio de 2006 según Wikipedia.
> 
> 
> Por otra parte encontré un artículo de septiembre de 2007 donde se anuncia que se saca a concurso? la licitación de dichas obras. Si le dais a sumario aparece la fecha.
> ...



Me estoy volviendo loco intentando cuadrar fechas. Veamos, parece que los descubrimientos los hizo el tal @Leon1. Pero da datos claramente equivocados. Dice que Moncada "Murió en junio de 2006 según Wikipedia." Esto no es cierto, lo que dice la Wikipedia es que murió un año antes: 13 de junio del 2005.
Jesús Moncada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Y no lo dice sólo la Wikipedia. Lo dicen todas las páginas que he consultado. Después se remite a Cuadernos de Cazarabet cuya fuente es El Heraldo de Aragón. Lo que ocurre es que el buscador interno de este diario es un desastre. O lo soy yo. Soy incapaz de encontrar esa información directamente en el mismo diario.
Si toda esta historia está basada en los descubrimientos del tal @Leon1 con errores tan de bulto como la fecha de defunción de Moncada, mal vamos.


----------



## elnota (20 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Me estoy volviendo loco intentando cuadrar fechas. Veamos, parece que los descubrimientos los hizo el tal @Leon1. Pero da datos claramente equivocados. Dice que Moncada "Murió en junio de 2006 según Wikipedia." Esto no es cierto, lo que dice la Wikipedia es que murió un año antes: 13 de junio del 2005.
> Jesús Moncada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Y no lo dice sólo la Wikipedia. Lo dicen todas las páginas que he consultado. Después se remite a Cuadernos de Cazarabet cuya fuente es El Heraldo de Aragón. Lo que ocurre es que el buscador interno de este diario es un desastre. O lo soy yo. Soy incapaz de encontrar esa información directamente en el mismo diario.
> Si toda esta historia está basada en los descubrimientos del tal @Leon1 con errores tan de bulto como la fecha de defunción de Moncada, mal vamos.



Es un error de @Leon1, fallece el 13 de junio de 2005
Muere a los 63 años el escritor Jesús Moncada


----------



## javvi (20 Feb 2021)

elnota dijo:


> Es un error de @Leon1, fallece el 13 de junio de 2005
> Muere a los 63 años el escritor Jesús Moncada



Exactamente, lo que yo decía. Me parece a mí que se ha querido zanjar un tema con una sucesión de fechas que no cuadran por ninguna parte.


----------



## elnota (20 Feb 2021)

Parece que está difícil encontrar a los "inquilinos", pero creo recordar que hay nombres de todos. Otra cosa es que haya familiares que quieran remover el asunto.

Todo pasa porque la justicia dé verosimilitud a los papeles de Mena, para ello haría falta que familiares y una masa social importante pidan la comprobación oficial de que esos papeles son reales o falsos.


----------



## javvi (20 Feb 2021)

elnota dijo:


> Parece que está difícil encontrar a los "inquilinos", pero creo recordar que hay nombres de todos. Otra cosa es que haya familiares que quieran remover el asunto.
> 
> Todo pasa porque la justicia dé verosimilitud a los papeles de Mena, para ello haría falta que familiares y una masa social importante pidan la comprobación oficial de que esos papeles son reales o falsos.



En eso, precisamente, estamos. Intentando cada uno aportar su granito.


----------



## Debunker (20 Feb 2021)

elnota dijo:


> Parece que está difícil encontrar a los "inquilinos", pero creo recordar que hay nombres de todos. Otra cosa es que haya familiares que quieran remover el asunto.
> 
> Todo pasa porque la justicia dé verosimilitud a los papeles de Mena, para ello haría falta que familiares y una masa social importante pidan la comprobación oficial de que esos papeles son reales o falsos.



Eso mismo creo yo, los inquilinos son gente desaparecida, no puede haber otra lectura porque a ninguno se ha enterrado ni han tenido un funeral, si se publican los nombres de los que fueron a esas fosas , según los Royuelas tienen sus nombres, los familiares de los mismos sabrán de su suerte, o quizás buscar en privado a los familiares y antes saber si siguen en la búsqueda no sea que los familiares hayan hecho el encargo, y darles a conocer lo que hay, son más o menos 400 muertes que harían mucha presión sobre los juzgados aunque fueran solo 100.


----------



## Debunker (20 Feb 2021)

Bueno Moncada muere en junio del 2005, el ayuntamiento acuerda reconstruir el viejo pueblo en memoria de Moncada y eso tuvo que ser en el último trimestre de 2005 cuando se presenta al pleno para su aprobación los presupuestos para 2006 y con vigencia más o menos en Enero o Febrero de 2006. 

En esos presupuestos debe de haber una memoria de la reconstrucción del viejo pueblo que tendría que especificar en detalle en que consistía esa reconstrucción y una aproximación de costes.

Mena alquila la primera casa en junio de 2006 y la segunda en octubre de 2006 , no entiendo como se puede elegir una zona que va a ser reconstruida con movimientos importantes del subsuelo, para enterrar a gente. Es imposible que Mena pidiera colaboración al Ayuntamiento para semejante cosa, serían más cómplices y mas gente sabiendo del tema, o bien Mena y sus secuaces no saben de esas obras.

Es posible también que el proyecto del pueblo viejo se presente en el último trimestre de 2006 para los presupuestos de 2007 cuando Mena ya no era fiscal y se supone que su equipo estaba finiquitado, eso junto a la denuncia de los Royuelas debió ser un gran palo para Mena ¿podía hacer algo Mena para sacar tanto cadáver monstruoso en estado de putrefacción que, no son precisamente huesos, sino la fase más horrible y maloliente de un cadáver con el esfuerzo de desenterrar y transportar casi 100 muertos? ¿qué clase de logística hubiera necesitado, cuantos hombres, cuantos furgones yendo y viniendo? Encima en un área que, aún sin comenzar las obras, estaría siendo visitada por técnicos de toda índole porque hay que hacer una memoria técnica del proyecto con mediciones y accidentes del terreno, sus costes para licitación y un montón de papeleo. 

Todo eso no lo puedo alejar de mi cabeza y se hace muy difícil aceptar que sacaron a los muertos. Pero todo es posible en esta vida hasta un hdp tan horrible como Mena, es todo tan macabro que no encuentro ningún personaje siniestro de la historia para comparar con ese grandísimo hijo de la gran, gran puta, ni adjetivos tengo, lo de psicópata se queda muy corto.


----------



## javvi (20 Feb 2021)

El problema es que no sabemos mucho de la rehabilitación del pueblo viejo. ¿Fue realmente una obra de envergadura? ¿se tuvieron que usar excavadoras? ¿se cavó muchos metros bajo tierra? No tenemos noticia de tal cosa. Más bien, parece que fue una cosa de limpieza, de despejar lo que fueron las calles, poner una placa, unos bancos y alguna farola.
"Tras la ruina forzosa de todos los inmuebles de esta villa que superó los cuatro mil vecinos, se efectuó una limpieza que hoy permite pasear por algunas de sus calles, que conservan incluso el pavimento original en algún caso. De las viviendas sólo restan el arranque de sus muros, así como alguna puerta. Aparecen señalizados algunos edificios importantes como el cine, el mesón, la casa de Jesús Moncada, así como la iglesia cuyo interior ha sido invadido por la vegetación acuática debido a las filtraciones. En la parte baja, cerca de la carretera, se conservan todavía las farolas de la plaza de Armas, mudo testigo de la frenética actividad social de la villa."
www.joreate.com/mequinenza-y-fraga-lugar-de-encuentro-del-cinca-el-segre-y-el-ebro/


----------



## kozioł (20 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Bueno Moncada muere en junio del 2005, el ayuntamiento acuerda reconstruir el viejo pueblo en memoria de Moncada y eso tuvo que ser en el último trimestre de 2005 cuando se presenta al pleno para su aprobación los presupuestos para 2006 y con vigencia más o menos en Enero o Febrero de 2006.
> 
> En esos presupuestos debe de haber una memoria de la reconstrucción del viejo pueblo que tendría que especificar en detalle en que consistía esa reconstrucción y una aproximación de costes.
> 
> ...



Pequeño fallo: el alquiler de la primera casa fue *en mayo de 2005 y el segundo en octubre del mismo año.* Podéis revisarlo en el vídeo con el Arconte y Javier Navascués.

Otro granito de arena:

No sé si esto cambiará mucho las cosas, pero he encontrado resúmenes de fiscalización del Plan Miner, que fue el plan de ayudas donde se englobó tanto la construcción del Museo Minero como la del pueblo viejo. Aparece lo siguiente:







*Cámara cuentas de Aragón: resumen de fiscalización del Plan Miner (elaborado en 2019) (link descarga)*

La decisión de la "reconstrucción" para el proyecto memorial de Jesús Moncada fue tomada en ¿...2005?
Eso concordaría con lo que dice la alcaldesa en un vídeo que hemos visto, a propósito de reconstruir el pueblo una vez que tuvieron las cenizas de Jesús Moncada.
Puestos a ser paranoicos, podría ser que le "ayudaron" a Moncada a salir de este mundo para que hubiera una situación propicia.

(Edito: Hubo, antes de 2005, dos fases presupuestadas para el proyecto de rehabilitación del pueblo viejo.
Pero también, en 2012, llegó a presupuestarse una 3ª fase de dicho proyecto. Sale en el mismo documento:





)


----------



## Monsieur George (20 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> No, no es eso MG. Lo de la rehabilitación del *pueblo minero* que se hizo, que es lo que nos interesa, viene por otro lado. Ya verás:
> 
> Lo que nos interesa está en ese enlace que colgó *@Leon1* antes. Este:
> 
> ...



Pego el post de Renko sobre la licitación del pueblo viejo de Belchite, en agosto de 2007.

*Recapitulando, se alquila la primera casa de Mequinenza en junio de 2005. La fecha coincide con la muerte de Jesús Moncada. En 2006 Alberto Royuela consigue la documentación de Mena y tramita la querella a finales de ese año. En 2007 se agiliza la licitación de las obras del pueblo viejo de Mequinenza. *

Por lo visto en el documento aportado por Koziol  , estaba previsto desde el 2005 la rehabilitación del pueblo viejo de Mequinenza, porque consta en las subvenciones del Plan Miner. Por lo que sea, decidieron enterrar cuerpos en una zona que posteriormente se iban a realizar obras. Gran fallo por su parte. Esas obras no estarían condicionadas por la presencia de fosas en ese lugar, aunque bien que pudieron aprovechar ese hecho para hacer algún tipo de traslado.* Las obras existieron...

PD: Por un casual y un error, había puesto Belchite en lugar de Mequinenza. *Otro gran lugar para enterrar cuerpos.


----------



## Monsieur George (20 Feb 2021)

Para el que quiera iniciarse y tener un resumen. Gran entrevista.


----------



## kozioł (20 Feb 2021)

Otro hecho más a tener en cuenta.

El Museo Minero de Mequinenza se empezó a "excavar", ya que no era una mina por lo visto, y la galería que tiene es artificial y creada a propósito para recrear lo que hay en las minas de verdad al otro lado del Segre (ver mis superposts sobre la ubicación de la entrada de la mina "Virgen del Pilar")

Durante 2006 y 2007 estuvieron detonando explosivos internamente en la montaña, al lado del Museo de Historia y el pueblo viejo para crear la galería.

Esta es la fuente, dentro de los "_cuadernos de Cazarabet":_

*15 de febrero de 2007
Mequinensa: La mina de los recuerdos
Fuente: La Manyana*

*Cuadernos de Cazarabet, nº 61 (link)*

_"La minería fue para Mequinensa una fuente de ingresos muy importante, sobre todo durante los años de la Primera Guerra Mundial. Entonces su población se dedicaba casi exclusivamente a este sector. Por ello, el Ayuntamiento impulsa, con un fuerte componente sentimental, la construcción del Museo y Centro de Interpretación de la Minería. El proyecto consiste en recrear una mina antigua. En su interior, el visitante podrá rescatar lo que fue y lo que ha sido la minería en la historia de Mequinensa. Las obras avanzan a buen ritmo y el museo podría ser una realidad antes de final de año._

_Cada día a las 11.30 horas un estallido aturde los alrededores del pueblo viejo de Mequinensa. Se trata de los explosivos que emplean los trabajadores de la empresa Ceyges para volar las rocas del interior de la sierra del castillo de este municipio, donde se ubicará el futuro Museo y Centro de Interpretación de la Minería.

El proyecto consiste en recrear artificialmente una mina tradicional de Mequinensa y explicar en su interior la historia de este sector, tan sentimentalmente unido al municipio. El teniente de alcalde del Ayuntamiento de Mequinensa, Antoni Llop, asegura que la filosofia de este proyecto no es otra que mostrar a la gente todos los diferentes sistemas de extracción de carbón que se han vivido a la largo de los años en la cuenca minera de Mequinensa. “Queremos que la gente vea cómo es una mina y cómo trabajaban nuestros abuelos”.

La futura galería dispondrá de unos 560 metros, alrededor de los cuales los visitantes podrán conocer los diferentes sistemas de extracción del carbón. El recorrido dispondrá de diferentes espacios donde se recrean escenas del trabajo de los mineros. El visitante tendrá la sensación de revivir tiempos pasados mediante la combinación de imágenes, herramientas originales del oficio, algunos efectos y maniquíes.

En lo que a financiación se refiere, el proyecto cuenta con fondos del Plan Miner y la inversión prevista es de 1.830.000 euros.

Los trabajos de excavación del museo comenzaron el pasado mes de octubre. El responsable de la asistencia técnica de la empresa, Antonio Calvo, y la directora de obras, Sonia Velilla, entre otros responsables del proyecto, acompañaron a LA MAÑANA en un recorrido guiado por la zona en obras. Aunque los vecinos de Mequinensa todavía tendrán que esperar unos meses para ver acabado el museo, ya pueden verse las dos bocas -de entrada y salida- de la futura galería. Por ahora, hay excavados unos 40 y 30 metros en cada una de las bocas respectivamente, lo que supone un 15% del total del proyecto.

La idea de rescatar la historia del sector minero no es un mero capricho de los vecinos de Mequinensa, ya que son muchos los años y los sentimientos que les unen a esta actividad económica. Tal y como apunta Llop, “la minería es una fibra sensible de la ciudad. Todos tenemos a alguien en nuestra familia que trabajó en aquellas minas”.

Las obras avanzan a buen ritmo y desde el consistorio mequinenzano están convencidos de que el Museo Minero será una realidad antes de que acaben los quince meses de plazo con que se adjudicaron.

Aunque durante un mes las obras de excavación tuvieron que paralizarse al encontrar una veta de roca, por lo que están obligados a esperar recibir los permisos administrativos para utilizar explosivos, hace apenas dos semanas los trabajos se reiniciaron con total normalidad. Tampoco descartan que el museo esté listo para la Expo 2008 de Zaragoza. El teniente de alcalde indicó que “la idea es que la Expo no sólo sea en Zaragoza, ya que si el tema es el agua, Mequinensa es uno de los pueblos que más agua tiene”.

Además, el tirón turístico que supondrá este acontecimiento permitirá atraer a muchos turistas interesados en descubrir, entre otros aspectos, la minería, un sector con mucho futuro todavía en la zona.

Conectarán el museo y el castillo a través de un ascensor

No es algo casual que el Museo Minero esté ubicado en la zona del Poble Vell. La galería está orientada hacia el patio del castillo, que reposa casi al borde de un gran precipicio, con la intención de conectar, de cara al futuro, el museo minero con el histórico castillo a través de un ascensor que estaría ubicado en el interior de la mina.

El Ayuntamiento de Mequinensa ha iniciado ya conversaciones con Endesa, la empresa propietaria del castillo en la actualidad, para estudiar la posibilidad de situar en el castillo un museo de la energía, en unos tiempos donde los valores energéticos son primer plato de nuestra sociedad. De este modo, en la zona del pueblo viejo se agruparían tres espacios de gran riqueza para el municipio: la popular presa de Mequinensa, la mina y el museo de la energía, todo ello en un intento de unir el agua, el carbón y la electricidad.

Concurso de ideas para recuperar el Poble Vell, anegado por las aguas

El Museo Minero de Mequinensa es sólo la primera fase de un proyecto de recuperación de la memoria histórica de este municipio. El Ayuntamiento deberá debatir en su próxima sesión plenaria las propuestas que se han presentado para la recuperación del Poble Vell.

El objetivo de este proyecto es recuperar todos aquellos espacios tradicionales que los vecinos de la nueva Mequinensa perdieron tras la inundación del Poble Vell al embalsar hacia los años 60 la presa de Riba-roja.

El teniente alcade en el Ayuntamiento, Antonio Llop, explica que “la idea es reconstruir las calles de lo que fue la Mequinensa antigua”. Sin embargo, Llop matizó que el proyecto no incluye la recuperación de las viviendas, ya que desde el consistorio consideran que fueron muchas las personas que tuvieron que abandonar sus casas y todavía hoy la mayoría de mequinenzanos recuerdan aquello con nostalgia. El proyecto pretende también darle un espacio a la figura de Jesús Moncada. La intención es señalar el solar donde nació y vivió este escritor.

El consistorio prevé establecer una especie de ruta turística guiada que incluirá paneles y carteles informativos en todo su recorrido para explicar la vida de los habitantes de la antigua Mequinensa.

Exposición permanente para recordar a Jesús Moncada

Otra de las iniciativas que el Ayuntamiento de Mequinensa impulsa para trabajar por la recuperación de la memoria histórica del municipio es la remodelación de la Residencia, también ubicada en la zona del Poble Vell, junto al futuro Museo de la Minería y el castillo.

La remodelación consiste en establecer en la primera planta de esta residencia un museo permanente sobre el escritor mequinenzano, Jesús Moncada, tan querido y respetado por su tierra natal.

Moncada convirtió Mequinensa en literatura, ya que ha sido autor de numerosas obras, donde, a caballo entre el realismo y la fantasía, recrea el pasado de la antigua villa, anegada por las aguas del río Ebro._

_Su obra cumbre, Camí de Sirga, recuerda lo sucedido antes y después de la construcción del pantano de Riba-roja."_

Y otra cosilla que he encontrado, en el linkedin del jefe de obras de la empresa que hizo la galería:

*Antonio Muñoz Merchán - Ingeniero en Ceyges*

*"Company Name: Hormigones La Paz*
_*Dates Employed: Jul 2006 – Dec 2007
Employment Duration 1 yr 6 mos
Location Mequinenza, Zaragoza*_

*Jefe de obra del Museo Minero de Mequinenza, Zaragoza. "*


Para hacernos una idea de cuánto duraron las obras de la mina. ¿Explosiones? Hummm....


----------



## javvi (20 Feb 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> No es algo casual que el Museo Minero esté ubicado en la zona del Poble Vell. La galería está orientada hacia el patio del castillo, que reposa casi al borde de un gran precipicio, con la intención de conectar, de cara al futuro, el museo minero con el histórico castillo a través de un ascensor que estaría ubicado en el interior de la mina.
> 
> El Ayuntamiento de Mequinensa ha iniciado ya conversaciones con Endesa, la empresa propietaria del castillo en la actualidad, para estudiar la posibilidad de situar en el castillo un museo de la energía, en unos tiempos donde los valores energéticos son primer plato de nuestra sociedad. De este modo, en la zona del pueblo viejo se agruparían tres espacios de gran riqueza para el municipio: la popular presa de Mequinensa, la mina y el museo de la energía, todo ello en un intento de unir el agua, el carbón y la electricidad.



Genial, aunque pueda parecer de ciencia ficción resulta que es cierto. Ya se me ocurrió esta posibilidad en otro post y luego me quedé pensando que a lo mejor se me había ido la olla.
Un ascensor de la base (la mina) hasta el castillo.


javvi dijo:


> Hay muchos tipos de minas, en concreto esta de Mequinenza e independientemente de lo que ahora se enseña al público como museo ¿hacia dónde iba la mina? ¿hacia arriba? ¿hacia abajo? hacia abajo no me parece que sea terreno muy sólido. los ríos no son sólo la parte visible, me parece más probable que fuese hacia arriba. También podría ser horizontal de una sola planta. En el caso que fuese hacia arriba y hubiese un ascensor podría haber algún túnel hasta la cima donde esta el castillo y esto conectaría con lo que apunto en un comentario anterior. Toda una película de terror a lo Bermúdez de Castro.



Comentario anterior:


javvi dijo:


> No sé si es demasiado peliculero: como hay un campo de tiro en Mequinenza situado en la cima de las colinas que bordean el Ebro y que tiene una carretera que va hasta el castillo ¿es posible que algunos de los inquilinos fuesen ejecutados allí mismo en Mequinenza? Total ¿qué pensarían los vecinos del pueblo al oír tiros? Pues nada, que debe haber alguien practicando en el discreto campo de tiro.
> Por otro lado el castillo de Mequinenza pertenece a la Fundación Endesa. Parece ser que las visitas al castillo gratuitas, guiadas y previa reserva se reanudaron en el 2017.
> ,
> Se reanudan las visitas guiadas gratuitas al Castillo de Mequinenza
> Endesa, empresa del ibex 35 es conocida por sus puertas giratorias, retiros dorados de ministros y ministras. Me pregunto si algún pacto importante con mandil incluido se firmó en el castillo de Mequinenza.


----------



## Monsieur George (20 Feb 2021)

Y como decís..., de haber mina de carbón..., sería hacia arriba. Desconozco como podría afectar el nivel freático del Ebro en una mina. Está claro que debajo de ese castillo hay sótanos, túneles y pasadizos secretos que probablemente daten de su construcción originaria. Desde un punto de vista logístico y práctico, todo Castillo necesita una ruta secreta, alternativa y oculta de salida.


----------



## javvi (20 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> No sé si es demasiado peliculero: como hay un campo de tiro en Mequinenza situado en la cima de las colinas que bordean el Ebro y que tiene una carretera que va hasta el castillo ¿es posible que algunos de los inquilinos fuesen ejecutados allí mismo en Mequinenza? Total ¿qué pensarían los vecinos del pueblo al oír tiros? Pues nada, que debe haber alguien practicando en el discreto campo de tiro.
> Por otro lado el castillo de Mequinenza pertenece a la Fundación Endesa. Parece ser que las visitas al castillo gratuitas, guiadas y previa reserva se reanudaron en el 2017.
> ,
> Se reanudan las visitas guiadas gratuitas al Castillo de Mequinenza
> Endesa, empresa del ibex 35 es conocida por sus puertas giratorias, retiros dorados de ministros y ministras. Me pregunto si algún pacto importante con mandil incluido se firmó en el castillo de Mequinenza.





Monsieur George dijo:


> Y como decís..., de haber mina de carbón..., sería hacia arriba. Desconozco como podría afectar el nivel freático del Ebro en una mina. Está claro que debajo de ese castillo hay sótanos, túneles y pasadizos secretos que probablemente daten de su construcción originaria. Desde un punto de vista logístico y práctico, todo Castillo necesita una ruta secreta, alternativa y oculta de salida.



A mí me parece que lo imprudente hubiera sido cavar hacia abajo por los motivos conocidos: el nivel freático del Ebro. Hacia arriba, pues ya sabemos que lo del ascensor al castillo no es una fantasía. Y a partir de ahí, todo lo que nos podamos imaginar, o averiguar.


----------



## javvi (20 Feb 2021)

En cualquier caso, si seguimos la pista del ascensor de la mina al castillo al estilo película gótica de Bermúdez de Castro, no hay que descartar que el chalet 1 o 2 pudiera ser la Casa Blanca. Más que nada como centro logístico, para lugar de reposo de los inquilinos hasta que, con la excusa de las obras de la mina, se trasladasen hasta allí.


----------



## javvi (20 Feb 2021)

Google Maps


----------



## Bimmer (20 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Bueno Moncada muere en junio del 2005, el ayuntamiento acuerda reconstruir el viejo pueblo en memoria de Moncada y eso tuvo que ser en el último trimestre de 2005 cuando se presenta al pleno para su aprobación los presupuestos para 2006 y con vigencia más o menos en Enero o Febrero de 2006.
> 
> En esos presupuestos debe de haber una memoria de la reconstrucción del viejo pueblo que tendría que especificar en detalle en que consistía esa reconstrucción y una aproximación de costes.
> 
> ...




Yo estoy con lo que dice @javvi , los muertos siguen en las fosas, no los han desenterrado porque sirven como chantaje y presión para el efecto dominó, si cae uno caen todos, por el bien de uno no pueden caer otros.

Respecto al tema de la casa alquilada en Mequinenza, aunque en las notas pongan alquilada no tiene por qué ser alquilada, pudieron decir eso para despistar.


La empresa que usaban para extorsionar y robar dinero a empresas con delitos fiscales se llama "tucacas 2.000 sl", en esa empresa hay dos hermanos de administradores, un tal José Ignacio Peiró López y Salvador Javier Peiró López, en este hilo ya se ha hablado de esta empresa y de uno de estos hermanos pero lo que no se ha dicho es que Salvador Javier tiene otras empresas y entre ellas una es de :

"LA COMPRA, VENTA Y ALQUILER DE INMUEBLES.LA COMPRA Y VENTA DE VEHICULOS TERRESTRES." 

(Y otra que no viene al caso pero es a tener en cuenta dado el nivel de depravación de estos individuos es : " LA COMPRAVENTA AL MAYOR Y DETALL, IMPORTACION, EXPORTACION DE OBJETOS DE REGALO, LIBRERIA Y EL COMERCIO DE ARTICULOS DE "SEX-SHOP" )

Pero el otro hermano, el tal José Ignacio también tiene otras empresas y dos de ellas tienen la siguiente actividad : 

"LA INVERSION INMOBILIARIA Y DENTRO DE ELLA, LA COMPRAVENTA DE TERRENOS Y DEMAS BIENES INMUEBLES; ESPECIALMENTE EDIFICACIONES, EN BLOQUE O POR APARTAMENTOS ASI COMO SU CESION Y EXPLOTACION DIRECTA ETC"

Este al igual que su hermano tiene otra empresa también sobre sex shop.

Y como comentaron unos foreros en su día, uno de estos hermanos es abogado y estuvo muy vinculado a los Mossos d´Esquadra.

Aquí os dejo la información de las empresas de estos hermanos : 

Información sobre Jose Ignacio Peiro Lopez, de Barcelona

Información sobre Salvador Javier Peiro Lopez, de Barcelona

Y la empresa de Mena con la que robaban y extorsionaban a empresas : TUCACAS 2000 SL, BARCELONA - Informe comercial, de riesgo, financiero y mercantil.


----------



## Duda Metódica (20 Feb 2021)

Buenas fotos, en google, del castillo y sus alrededores.

Colocar inquilinos dentro de una obra pública no supone más que complicaciones. Uno de los inconvenientes es tener que contar con la complicidad de terceros, no solo de las autoridades locales sino del personal de las obras, existe un riesgo nada despreciable de que se produzcan filtraciones, de que alguien se vaya de la lengua. La discrección siempre ha sido muy importante en el ER, muchos han pasado a mejor vida por saber demasiado.
En una supuesta nota de Mena, referente a la segunda ubicación, el fiscal ordena: _"Ensancha el perímetro. Que tenga cabida para 50 o 60 inquilinos"._ El hablar de un perímetro suficientemente amplio sugiere que no se preveía que todos los inquilinos hubieran de ir a parar al mismo agujero sino que se iban a distribuir dentro de la zona encerrada por ese perímetro.
Es razonable pensar que, una vez que con la querella salta la liebre, pudieran haberse planteado un traslado, pero al estar los inquilinos en dos ubicaciones distintas y en varios agujeros alrededor de esas dos ubicaciones, la operación sería muy compleja y laboriosa. Lo veo muy dificil, aunque no se puede descartar nada.


----------



## CASO BAR ESPAÑA (20 Feb 2021)

ATENCIÓN

Unos niños han encontrado restos humanos cerca de la zona me dicen. ¿Sabéis si puede tener algún tipo de relación con todo lo que sabéis sobre las fosas que estos mafiosos hicieron por ahí?

Ni cotiza que los harán pasar por cuerpos de la guerra civil.

Unos niños localizan unos restos humanos en el entorno del estadio de El Alcoraz


----------



## javvi (20 Feb 2021)

Como apunta Renko el video *Un día en Mequinenza con D. Alberto Royuela y el ex policía Nacional José Antonio Serrano Balaguer. *puede llevar un mensaje. Al principio se ve a Serrano con la Casa Blanca al fondo. Después la cámara va subiendo colina arriba hasta el castillo. 
Si nos fijamos en el principio, antes de empezar a subir la cámara, se ve que de la Casa Blanca sale un camino hasta el pie de la colina, donde a mi me parece que hay como un muro, parece la entrada de una mina. Podría ser una de los dos entradas (o salidas) que hicieron para le museo de la mina. Esta en concreto, en línea recta penetrando la colina, se situaría justo debajo del castillo.
También se ve en google maps bajando el muñequito hasta la carretera que está enfrente de la Casa Blanca. Aproximadamente la distancia en la horizontal desde ese punto donde estaría la boca de la mina hasta el castillo sería de unos 230 metros. 
En cuanto a la altura según datos de wikipedia el pueblo está a 74 metros por encima del nivel del mar (supongo que a orillas del Ebro). Esta presunta boca de la mina estaría algo más elevada. El castillo está a unos 185 metros por encima del nivel del mar. O sea, que redondeando, se tendría que cavar un hueco para el ascensor (de arriba a abajo o de abajo a arriba) de unos cien metros más o menos.

Este es el pedazo de obra que tuvieron que hacer para el ascensor ya mencionado entre la mina y el castillo.

Google Maps


----------



## javvi (20 Feb 2021)

CASO BAR ESPAÑA dijo:


> ATENCIÓN
> 
> Unos niños han encontrado restos humanos cerca de la zona me dicen. ¿Sabéis si puede tener algún tipo de relación con todo lo que sabéis sobre las fosas que estos mafiosos hicieron por ahí?
> 
> ...



Eso está un poco lejos de Mequinenza. Pero se hablaba de otras dos fosas más. Me suena que dijeron que estaba en la provincia de Zaragoza y eso está en Huesca. Es posible que tenga algo ver. Estaremos pendientes de lo que diga la policía científica y después lo leeremos entre líneas.


----------



## javvi (20 Feb 2021)

Último video de Santiago Royuela en el que reconoce lo que algunos sostenemos en este hilo: que ellos también juegan al poker, o al ajedrez. Y que se guardan cartas para el momento oportuno. Se conoce que el Dr Arimany ha caído en la trampa. Pronto lo sabremos.
*Este marte 23 feb a las 10 declaración de Santi Royuela en el Juz 33 de BCN Se abre el Exp Royuel*


----------



## Monsieur George (20 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Último video de Santiago Royuela en el que reconoce lo que algunos sostenemos en este hilo: que ellos también juegan al poker, o al ajedrez. Y que se guardan cartas para el momento oportuno. Se conoce que el Dr Arimany ha caído en la trampa. Pronto lo sabremos.
> *Este marte 23 feb a las 10 declaración de Santi Royuela en el Juz 33 de BCN Se abre el Exp Royuel*



¿Guardarán notas manuscritas del forense?


----------



## Hermoso Raton (20 Feb 2021)

CASO BAR ESPAÑA dijo:


> ATENCIÓN
> 
> Unos niños han encontrado restos humanos cerca de la zona me dicen. ¿Sabéis si puede tener algún tipo de relación con todo lo que sabéis sobre las fosas que estos mafiosos hicieron por ahí?
> 
> ...



Eso es Huesca


----------



## Monsieur George (20 Feb 2021)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> Eso es Huesca



Había otras ubicaciones. Me da mala espina esta noticia. Se les nota muy, muy nerviosos. Imagino que antes de que salga todo a la luz pública, son capaces de cargarse a todos los personajes de la trama: al Arimany, al Ruiz, al Mena, y a todos los Royuela... 

La ubicación de esos huesos en Huesca sería esta:

El Alcoraz

Y recomiendo a Renko ver la entrevista de Miguel Celades a Alberto Royuela. Mena tenía *documentación de sacerdotes investigados... *¿Quién encargó esas investigaciones? 

Y en el video, Renko, le dice Alberto Royuela a Celades que le ha enviado la documentación sobre los sacerdotes al Papa.


----------



## Bimmer (20 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Último video de Santiago Royuela en el que reconoce lo que algunos sostenemos en este hilo: que ellos también juegan al poker, o al ajedrez. Y que se guardan cartas para el momento oportuno. Se conoce que el Dr Arimany ha caído en la trampa. Pronto lo sabremos.
> *Este marte 23 feb a las 10 declaración de Santi Royuela en el Juz 33 de BCN Se abre el Exp Royuel*







Bimmer dijo:


> Santiago lleva mucho tiempo en los vídeos haciendo guiños al ajedrez, pone la imagen de un tablero de ajedrez con un peón con corona de rey, guiño a que un peón sin ser rey puede dar jaque mate a un rey, esto quiere decir que cuando se piensa una cosa, tienes que pensar decenas y decenas de posibilidades que puedan ocurrir tras realizar una acción (una jugada) y tras pensarla eliges la mejor, créeme que se las saben todas y que están haciendo el papel de gente despistada que se ve sobrepasada por verse en semejante situación.



@renko No soy de los que les gusta regodearse pero contigo reconozco que en este momento sí me apetece, se agradece tu esfuerzo abriendo el hilo tan detallado pero pecas de ir muy sobrado y con un ego desmesurado con el que osas guiar a los propios Royuela en este asunto y como es normal la terminas cagando.

Y al resto de foreros que os creéis todo lo que dicen los Royuela, un poco de picardía y lógica coño, una cosa es apoyar a los Royuela cosa que cualquiera con un mínimo de dignidad y dos dedos de frente hace, pero otra muy distinta es ser tan bobo de creerse todo lo que cuentan, como por ejemplo la manera en la que se hicieron con las notas.


----------



## Monsieur George (21 Feb 2021)

Este video es tremendo. Son los anónimos que escribe Mena a la familia de Villarejo para forzar su dimisión en la Fiscalía Anticorrupción. Me parece tremendo. No sé tienen entre ellos ningún tipo de lealtad ni camaradería.


----------



## javvi (21 Feb 2021)

EL CASTILLO DE MEQUINENZA, SU PROPIETARIO, LA ALCALDESA, SU HERMANO Y ROLDÁN.
La actual alcaldesa de Mequinenza es Magdalena Godia Ibarz, candidata del PSOE-PSA. Gobierna desde el 2003 y si no hay imprevistos lo será hasta las elecciones del 2023. En total serían 20 años, si es que no lo prolonga más. 
El primer alcalde de Mequinenza del R-78 comparte ambos apellidos y partido político con la actual alcaldesa: Miguel Godia Ibarz. Lo fue de 1979 hasta 1983. 
En realidad, durante el R-78, en Mequinenza siempre ha gobernado el PSOE excepto el periodo 95-03 en el que gobernó Jaime Borbón Oliver de Izquierda Unida y cuyo ilustre apellido, paradójicamente candidato de un partido republicano, merece un capítulo aparte en relación con Mequinenza.
Con el mismo nombre y apellidos de Miguel Godia Ibarz nos encontramos a un gobernador civil de Huesca desde 1982 hasta 1988. Si fuese el mismo tendría que haber compatibilizado el cargo de alcalde y gobernador civil durante un año aproximadamente.
Anexo:Gobernadores civiles de la provincia de Huesca - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
En esto viene a coincidir con el nombramiento del gobernador civil de La Rioja otro Miguel Godia Ibarz desde 1988 hasta 1996.
BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-1988-21800
BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-1996-11178
Nos enteramos efectivamente por varias páginas de que son hermanos.
SCOT - Anuari territorial de Catalunya
En años posteriores nos encontramos con un Miguel Godia Ibarz dedicado a la gestión de empresas. MIGUEL GODIA IBARZ - Cargos en empresas
le tenemos como gestor de la empresa Carbonifera del Ebro que se se fundó En 1880 , siendo la empresa más importante de la cuenca de Mequinenza. Es la historia de los llaüts, que cuenta Jesús Moncada en sus novelas, las embarcaciones con las que se transportaba el carbón por el Ebro.
"En 2010 cerraba MIBSA (Minera del Bajo Segre) que compartía explotaciones carboníferas en el límite entre la provincia de Lérida y Mequinenza. La compañía contaba en ese momento con más de 130 kilómetros de galerías en sus concesiones. En 2013, Carbonífera del Ebro sufrió un serio revés económico ante la negativa de ENDESA de quemar el carbón autóctono de Mequinenza en la central térmica de Escucha que cerraba poco después, dejando en el aire el futuro de Carbonífera del Ebro y de todos los empleos directos e indirectos asociados a la empresa"
Cuenca carbonífera de Mequinenza - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
En 2014, Carbonífera del Ebro cierra sus puertas acogiéndose al Plan de Cierre de Minas no competitivas del Ministerio de Industria."
Es con la gestión de esta empresa y otras subsidiarias cuando hace acto de presencia el famoso Luis Roldán Ibáñez (el que nunca estuvo en Laos).
Se les vincula a Roldán y Godia (quien, por supuesto, lo niega todo) en la llamada "Operación Minas". El asunto no es fácil. Por lo que me he enterado: se trata de una investigación del Grupo de Blanqueo de Capitales de la Policía Nacional que sospecha de irregularidades en la dirección Provincial de Industria de Zaragoza, sección Minería tanto en la etapa de Francisco Javier Hualde como en la anterior de José Fernández Fernández. La operación parte de una denuncia del 2006.
El diputado del PP Ángel Pintado denunció ciertas operaciones turbias que vinculan a altos cargos del PSOE como Luis Roldán y Miguel Godia Ibarz.
http://bases.cortesaragon.es/bases/...0c79bbb76c125785700369100/$FILE/12.3.11HA.pdf
Miguel Godia declaró que "la información transmitida por el diputado popular es «falsa y absurda»."
"Según recordó, su única relación con el ex director general de la Guardia Civil se ciñe a los años ochenta cuando ambos crearon una empresa para la explotación de dos fincas. «Antes incluso de lo que sucedió con Roldán, la empresa ya desapareció, se disolvió hace más veinte años." «Desde hace más de 18 años ni he hablado con Roldán ni le he visto, ni mucho menos participo con él en ninguna sociedad»
Godia rechaza cualquier vinculación con Luis Roldán
Por otro lado, como ya se ha señalado en este hilo, Luis Roldán era copropietario junto con Miguel Godia Ibarz de unas tierras en Mequinenza. Al contrario que con la mayor parte de su patrimonio, que al ser expropiado pasaron a manos del Estado, en el caso de las tierras de Mequinenza fueron adquiridas por dos agricultores de Maella.
Casi todo el patrimonio de Roldán se vendió pese al embargo estatal
En fin, he tratado de hacer un resumen de un tema que podría para un hilo en sí. Hay mucha más información al respecto en la red. Y quien sea mal pensado que vaya atando cabos.


----------



## Debunker (21 Feb 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Pequeño fallo: el alquiler de la primera casa fue *en mayo de 2005 y el segundo en octubre del mismo año.* Podéis revisarlo en el vídeo con el Arconte y Javier Navascués.



Vale, pero el segundo alquiler se prolongó hasta abril 30 de 2006, tampoco hace diferencia para lo que yo expongo. 

Y lo que más me ronda la cabeza y trato de exponer, es que sacar cadáveres , ni más ni menos que unos 100, a los 8-10 meses de haber sido enterrados, (ya metidos a principios de 2007 y cuando el proyecto de remodelación de la zona era un hecho y por tanto la zona visitada) necesita de gente muy especial, una cosa es, ser asesino a sueldo que dispara a muerte a otra persona o fabrica un accidente y-o transporta un cadáver calentito y otra muy distinta es desenterrar cuerpos horrorosos en plena putrefacción , hasta el más pintao psicópata tiene fuertes reparos en manipular un cadáver en esas condiciones , está en lo más profundo de nuestra psiquis , es algo que no podemos dominar y encima no es un cadáver , son 100 cadáveres , vamos que una semana haciendo eso y se te va la chapa si es que consigues hacerlo, al primer día de semejante trabajo lo único que quiere hacer el desenterrador es salir huyendo. Y ojo que encima hay que transportar esos cadáveres volverlos a coger con tus brazos para enterrarlos de nuevo. Aún si consiguió Mena cuando ya estaba jubilado, formar un equipo de personas tan especiales y escasas, tendría que haberles pagado un pastón del copón y Mena era un rácano, su único amor era el dinero y por pasta vendía y asesinaba a su madre si fuera necesario, a su hija estuvo a punto de asesinarla después de varias palizas de encargo. 

Solo trato de explicar mi punto de vista, por mucho que me digan que los cadáveres ya no están allí, en cuanto visualizo lo que eso supone, me niego a aceptarlo , es solo mi opinión y como opinión puedo estar muy equivocada. Para eso estamos aquí para dar opiniones y cuanto más distintas sean más pronto llegaremos a la verdad por simple contraste.


----------



## javvi (21 Feb 2021)

*ACODAP denunciará ante la G.Civil a Zapatero y Mena por las fosas de Mequienza y el atentado a Rajoy*


----------



## javvi (21 Feb 2021)

*El fiscal Jiménez Villarejo inaugura las jornadas Memoria Histórica y Derechos Humanos en la UNIA
* El jurista, que pronunció la conferencia inaugural “Derechos Humanos y Franquismo, una lectura actual”, afirmó que "cuando hablamos del Franquismo, hablamos del presente y no del pasado" y dijo que "ni el Gobierno español, ni el Estado, ni la Magistratura, están obedeciendo a las leyes y los tratados internacionales de Derechos Humanos"

"Nuestra obligación como ciudadanos demócratas conscientes de la dictadura franquista es hablar de víctimas según Naciones Unidas. No es posible seguir hablando de Democracia ni de Derechos Humanos, cuando sigue habiendo en las cunetas víctimas sin identificar"
El fiscal Jiménez Villarejo inaugura las jornadas Memoria Histórica y Derechos Humanos en la UNIA


----------



## Energia libre (21 Feb 2021)

Creo amigo renko que los Royuela no le han hecho caso en sus tesis y van a denunciar porque piensan que los cadaveres siguen en Mequinenza.


----------



## renko (21 Feb 2021)

Me faltan por leer un par de páginas del hilo. Mañana contesto lo pendiente.

Sobre el video que acaba de subir Santiago, destaco la carta de Mena a Villarejo para que hable este directamente con Zapatero de lo de las fosas:

Lo he puesto justo donde empieza esa carta clave:



Mena dice que aunque Ruiz le asegura que está todo bien atado, él no se fia. _"Se que si Zapatero mueve los hilos, el tema jamás verá la luz" Es decir, _no se conforma con la situación en la que ha quedado el asunto de las fosas. _ 

ACODAP _la está cagando. Van a basar la denuncia que van a interponer por lo de las fosas simplemente en las notas. El peligro es que al juez al que le caiga el caso diga: Bien diganme donde están esos cuerpos que los extraeremos si es que está allí (cuando ya no están)


----------



## renko (21 Feb 2021)

Energia libre dijo:


> Creo amigo renko que los Royuela no le han hecho caso en sus tesis y van a denunciar porque piensan que los cadaveres siguen en Mequinenza.



Se están equivocando. A ACODAP parece que le da igual si los cuerpos están o no. ACODAP se basa en las notas para la denuncia. Como si las notas tuvieran suficiente carga de prueba como para que la justicia les de la razón. 
El juez les puede buscar las cosquillas y pedirles las pruebas definitivas y palpables, los cuerpos. Imaginaros si el juez les dice: _¿Dicen Vds que hay cuerpos enterrados ? Bien. Digánme donde, que mañana excavamos allí para sacarlos._


----------



## javvi (21 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Se están equivocando. A ACODAP parece que le da igual si los cuerpos están o no. ACODAP se basa en las notas para la denuncia. Como si las notas tuvieran suficiente carga de prueba como para que la justicia les de la razón.
> El juez les puede buscar las cosquillas y pedirles las pruebas definitivas y palpables, los cuerpos. Imaginaros si el juez les dice: _¿Dicen Vds que hay cuerpos enterrados ? Bien. Digánme donde, que mañana excavamos allí para sacarlos._



No olvides que Santiago ha dicho que los otros dos lugares sí que están perfectamente localizados.


----------



## renko (21 Feb 2021)

Insisto, me consta que los Royuela tienen asumido que se sacaron los cuerpos de allí. Lo que pasa que se están dejando llevar por lo que dice ACODAP. Por muy juez que sea el Sr. Presencia, la está cagando.


----------



## renko (21 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> No olvides que Santiago ha dicho que los otros dos lugares sí que están perfectamente localizados.



Localizados pueden estar. Otra cosa es que sigan estando los cuerpos allí


----------



## renko (21 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *El fiscal Jiménez Villarejo inaugura las jornadas Memoria Histórica y Derechos Humanos en la UNIA
> * El jurista, que pronunció la conferencia inaugural “Derechos Humanos y Franquismo, una lectura actual”, afirmó que "cuando hablamos del Franquismo, hablamos del presente y no del pasado" y dijo que "ni el Gobierno español, ni el Estado, ni la Magistratura, están obedeciendo a las leyes y los tratados internacionales de Derechos Humanos"
> 
> "Nuestra obligación como ciudadanos demócratas conscientes de la dictadura franquista es hablar de víctimas según Naciones Unidas. No es posible seguir hablando de Democracia ni de Derechos Humanos, cuando sigue habiendo en las cunetas víctimas sin identificar"
> El fiscal Jiménez Villarejo inaugura las jornadas Memoria Histórica y Derechos Humanos en la UNIA



Qué cínico hdp es ese ser inmundo


----------



## renko (21 Feb 2021)

ACODAP se está metiendo por medio sin calibrar los peligros de esa denuncia. Además lo está mezclando todo en la misma, el helicóptero, las fosas.... Todo basándose solo en las notas. ¿ Y si no hay cuerpos ? (Que no los hay !!!)


----------



## Monsieur George (21 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Localizados pueden estar. Otra cosa es que sigan estando los cuerpos allí



Los de ACODAP me dan muy mala espina, la verdad.


----------



## renko (21 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> ACODAP se está metiendo por medio sin calibrar los peligros de esa denuncia. Además lo está mezclando todo en la misma, el helicóptero, las fosas.... Todo basándose solo en las notas. ¿ Y si no hay cuerpos ? (Que no los hay !!!)



Insisto, un juez que sea sensato y se encuentre con esos indicios, si los da la presunción de verosimilitud, lo primero que va a hacer es ordenar excavaciones en busca de las pruebas (cuerpos).
Y si el juez está a las órdenes de Mena y la trama, lo más probable, lo primero que va a hacer es lo mismo *también*, ordenar excavaciones.


----------



## renko (21 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Los de ACODAP me dan muy mala espina, la verdad.



A mi también. Solo la manera de redactar las denuncias  , no parece que sea un juez el que esté al frente de eso.

A ver si son topos


----------



## Monsieur George (21 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> ACODAP se está metiendo por medio sin calibrar los peligros de esa denuncia. Además lo está mezclando todo en la misma, el helicóptero, las fosas.... Todo basándose solo en las notas. ¿ Y si no hay cuerpos ? (Que no los hay !!!)



De todas formas, intuyo que la idea de ACODAP es presentar la denuncia a la guardia civil, y que sea ella la responsable de investigar. Los cuerpos los tendría que buscar la propia guardia civil.


----------



## Monsieur George (21 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> A mi también. Solo la manera de redactar las denuncias  , no parece que sea un juez el que esté al frente de eso.
> 
> A ver si son topos



El "doctor Menguele español".


----------



## renko (21 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> El "doctor Menguele español".



Y una forma de redactar poco seria y descuidada, que le resta rigor y formalidad a algo tan serio. Me chocó mucho en su momento.


----------



## renko (21 Feb 2021)

El problema es que los Royuela lo han dejado todo en manos de ACODAP confiando en que son juristas y pueden manejar los asuntos judiciales mejor que ellos.
Y ACODAP, no digo que vayan a ser topos puestos ahí para joder a los Royuela, que no lo creo porque parece que al mismo juez Presencia le han puteado a base de bien, *pero se han cegado en base a las notas y no parecen ver más allá la concatenación de consecuencias que puede traer el desarrollo del proceso judicial de lo de las fosas.*


----------



## javvi (21 Feb 2021)

Google Maps
ALEA JACTA EST


----------



## renko (21 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> El problema es que los Royuela lo han dejado todo en manos de ACODAP confiando en que son juristas y pueden manejar los asuntos judiciales mejor que ellos.
> Y ACODAP, no digo que vayan a ser topos puestos ahí para joder a los Royuela, que no lo creo porque parece que al mismo juez Presencia le han puteado a base de bien, *pero se han cegado en base a las notas y no parecen ver más allá la concatenación de consecuencias que puede traer el desarrollo del proceso judicial de lo de las fosas.*



Lo que quiero decir es que los Royuela supongo que piensan _"Joé, que Fernando Presencia es juez !! Este tio debe saber. Si él piensa que lo mejor es hacerlo así, será por algo. Él es el que sabe "_

Y mi opinión es que no. Que se va a liar la cosa si todo sigue para adelante.


----------



## Monsieur George (21 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> El problema es que los Royuela lo han dejado todo en manos de ACODAP confiando en que son juristas y pueden manejar los asuntos judiciales mejor que ellos.
> Y ACODAP, no digo que vayan a ser topos puestos ahí para joder a los Royuela, que no lo creo porque parece que al mismo juez Presencia le han puteado a base de bien, *pero se han cegado en base a las notas y no parecen ver más allá la concatenación de consecuencias que puede traer el desarrollo del proceso judicial de lo de las fosas.*



A ver..., he visto el video de Santiago Royuela. Él mismo reconoce que es muy difícil encontrar los cuerpos y que la tarea y los medios no le competen a él, le competen al Estado o a la Guardia Civil.

De hecho dice que no van a presentar la denuncia en un juzgado, sino en el cuartel de la Guardia Civil de Mequinenza. Es como si alguien intuye o cree que se ha cometido un delito, e informa a la policía. ¿Qué los cuerpos no se van a encontrar? Por supuesto. Supongo que es una salida que han encontrado. Pasarle la pelota a la Guardia Civil.

¿Qué puede hacer la Guardia Civil?

1º Investigar el asunto y poder dar por buenos los papeles.

2º No investigarlo.

En todo caso, tampoco creo que se comprometan mucho. Harina de otro costal sería una querella individual.

PD: Intuyo que tendría que ser la Guardia Civil la que en caso de encontrar algo, informara a fiscalía y a los juzgados.


----------



## CASO BAR ESPAÑA (21 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Se están equivocando. A ACODAP parece que le da igual si los cuerpos están o no. ACODAP se basa en las notas para la denuncia. Como si las notas tuvieran suficiente carga de prueba como para que la justicia les de la razón.
> El juez les puede buscar las cosquillas y pedirles las pruebas definitivas y palpables, los cuerpos. Imaginaros si el juez les dice: _¿Dicen Vds que hay cuerpos enterrados ? Bien. Digánme donde, que mañana excavamos allí para sacarlos._



Sabiendo que las 2 próximas fosas están mejor localizadas, no crees que los Royuela ya deben saber si han habido movimientos raros, cómo las obras públicas de la rehabilitación de la primera fosa?

Quiero decir que por lo que se deja entrever del último vídeo de Santiago, está muy convencido de que en las otras dos fosas hay algo. Almenos es la sensación que me da. Si ya están convencidos de que no hay nada en las 3 fosas, nos están engañando subiendo los vídeos siguiendo el rollo. 

Ahora mismo no sé qué cojones pensar. 

Por qué Santiago sigue diciendo que todavía no se sabe con exactitud el lugar de la primera fosa, cuándo todos sabemos que está debajo de las obras públicas realizadas? Ahora mismo esta es la duda más grande que tengo, sabiendo que el Expediente Royuela es real.


----------



## renko (21 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> A ver..., he visto el video de Santiago Royuela. Él mismo reconoce que es muy difícil encontrar a los cuerpos y que la tarea y los medios no le competen a él, le competen al Estado o a la Guardia Civil.
> 
> De hecho dice que no van a presentar la denuncia en un juzgado, sino en el cuartel de la Guardia Civil de Mequinenza. Es como si alguien intuye o cree que se ha cometido un delito, e informa a la policía. ¿Qué los cuerpos no se van a encontrar? Por supuesto. Supongo que es una salida que han encontrado. Pasarle la pelota a la Guardia Civil.
> 
> ...



Si. Si lo han hecho a través de la GC, creo que es así como dices.


----------



## Monsieur George (21 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Si. Si lo han hecho a través de la GC, creo que es así como dices.



Creo que han sido listos. Le han pasado el marrón a la Guardia Civil. *Es la Guardia civil la que tendría que presentar las pruebas en un juzgado*. 

No obsta para que los escritos de ACODAP sean un poco risibles, la verdad...


----------



## renko (21 Feb 2021)

@CASO BAR ESPAÑA:

Sabiendo que las 2 próximas fosas están mejor localizadas, no crees que los Royuela ya deben saber si han habido movimientos raros, cómo las obras públicas de la rehabilitación de la primera fosa?

Pues deberían. 
Sabiendo que en el pueblo viejo de Meq. se ha puesto todo patas arriba con una obra pública la mar de sospechosa, deberían mirar si en las otras dos localizaciones ha pasado algo parecido. 
De todas formas han pasado unos 12 o 13 años desde que supuestamente se extrajeron los cuerpos de las fosas, así que es dificil que hayan quedado huellas en el terreno de esas exhumaciones de entonces. Un poco menos de tiempo que de los enterramientos, que solo fueron un par de años antes.
Si nos dieran las localizaciones, nosotros desde aquí podríamos arrojar más luz al respecto, como hicimos con Mequinenza. Aunque no sabemos si son casas particulares, que parece que si. Se habla de "chalets" en todos los tres casos. 

Quiero decir que por lo que se deja entrever del último vídeo de Santiago, está muy convencido de que en las otras dos fosas hay algo. Almenos es la sensación que me da. Si ya están convencidos de que no hay nada en las 3 fosas, nos están engañando subiendo los vídeos siguiendo el rollo.

Ahora mismo no sé qué cojones pensar.

Por qué Santiago sigue diciendo que todavía no se sabe con exactitud el lugar de la primera fosa, cuándo todos sabemos que está debajo de las obras públicas realizadas? Ahora mismo esta es la duda más grande que tengo, sabiendo que el Expediente Royuela es real.

Los Royuela yo creo que tienen un embrollo mental importante ahora mismo y no saben ni que hacer ni que pensar. Algo de despiste también puede haber en lo que dicen. Pero ya os digo que me consta que lo que contemplan como más que probable es que ya no haya cuerpos en ninguna fosa.


----------



## renko (21 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Creo que han sido listos. Le han pasado el marrón a la Guardia Civil. *Es la Guardia civil la que tendría que presentar las pruebas en un juzgado*.
> 
> No obsta para que los escritos de ACODAP sean un poco risibles, la verdad...



Lo que pasa es que la GC dará carpetazo al asunto.


----------



## Monsieur George (21 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que la GC dará carpetazo al asunto.



Ocurrirá cómo me pasó a mi hace unos años, que tuve la ocurrencia de ir a una comisaría de policía por un delito telemático que se hizo contra mi, y que no sabía quien lo había hecho. Por la explicación amable del funcionario fue cuando descubrí que la policía suele investigar los delitos que les conviene a los políticos.

La policía no ampara a los ciudadanos, en todo caso los hostiga. Si a algún particular le roban o comenten un delito contra él, no esperen que la policía dedique recursos a investigar algo.

En este caso pasará lo mismo. Los jefes decidirán si investigar o no. Lo más probable es que esa denuncia en el cuartel acabe teniendo telarañas encima...


----------



## renko (21 Feb 2021)

Vuelvo a insistir. Esta carta de Mena a Villarejo para que este hable con Zapatero sobre las fosas, es la prueba irrefutable de que Mena no se conformó con que el asunto de las fosas se quedara como lo dejaron hasta ese momento. 
El final de la carta es especialmente revelador.


----------



## renko (21 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Ocurrirá cómo me pasó a mi hace unos años, que tuve la ocurrencia de ir a una comisaría de policía por un delito telemático que se hizo contra mi, y que no sabía quien lo había hecho. Por la explicación amable del funcionario fue cuando descubrí que la policía suele investigar los delitos que les conviene a los políticos.
> 
> La policía no ampara a los ciudadanos, en todo caso los hostiga. Si a algún particular le roban o comenten un delito contra él, no esperen que la policía dedique recursos a investigar algo.
> 
> En este caso pasará lo mismo. Los jefes decidirán si investigar o no. Lo más probable es que esa denuncia en el cuartel acabe teniendo telarañas encima...



Exactamente.
Aparte de investigar solo lo que pueda interesar a los políticos, también les interesa "investigar" solo donde ellos tengan posibilidad de pillar una buena tajada. Si vas a una comisaria y dices que sabes de un piso donde venden droga, enseguida se presentan allí. Y no para "perseguir el crimen". Sino con la esperanza de encontrase pasta y droga para quedársela ellos en buena parte.

Yo conozco un caso que tiene algo que ver con esto y que da una idea de cómo funcionan las cosas.

Hace años mis padres tenían un chalet en una urbanización donde íbamos a pasar los fines de semana y tal. Habia un vecino unas casas más abajo que era guardia civil. Tenía como 4 o 5 hijos de edades entre los 16 y los 24 o así en aquel entonces.
Pues tenían toda la acera y el interior del terreno lleno de coches. Coches viejos, pero mogollón. Cada crio tenía el suyo y otros más. También motos por un tubo. Pequeñas y grandes.

Pues bien. Resulta que eran todo vehiculos robados. Pero estaban a su nombre ya. ¿Como lo hacía? Otro vecino que conocía el percal nos lo explicó más o menos así:

Resulta que este GC estaba destinado en un depósito donde llegaban los coches y motos robados que se encontraban por su área.
Al llegar un vehiculo al depósito, en vez de tratar de localizar los GC de allí al dueño para comunicarle que se había encontrado su coche o moto para que fuera a buscarlo, cosa bastante fácil de hacer siendo la policia, no hacían nada de eso. Simplemente publicaban en un boletín a tal efecto los datos del coche para hacer "pública" la localización del vehiculo y que se encontraba en dependencias policiales, que es lo que marca la normativa que hay que hacer. Claro !! el dueño nunca se va a leer eso porque no sabe ni que existe y va a seguir pensando que su coche está desaparecido.

Pues bien, pasado un cierto tiempo (unos meses), si el dueño no pasa a reclamar su vehiculo por mediación de ese boletin, que es lo más probable, ese coche o moto se subastan publicamente. Pero esa subasta, los guardias civiles encargados de hacerlo no la hacen pública y pasado casi el plazo, justo antes de que quede desierta, es un familiar o conocido de ellos el que puja por una cantidad simbólica quedándose el coche casi gratis.

Primero, no buscan al dueño. Segundo, trampean los procedimientos para acabarse quedando ellos los coches.

Flipante.


----------



## Energia libre (22 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Lo que quiero decir es que los Royuela supongo que piensan _"Joé, que Fernando Presencia es juez !! Este tio debe saber. Si él piensa que lo mejor es hacerlo así, será por algo. Él es el que sabe "_
> 
> Y mi opinión es que no. Que se va a liar la cosa si todo sigue para adelante.



Renko el expediente Royuela lo que necesita es darse a conocer, conseguir masa critica. Una denuncia motivada por las notas no compromete a nada ni a nadie, es la obligacion que tiene una persona de dar a conocer un hecho delictivo del que tiene conocimiento.
Si la GC no hace nada, que ya veremos si hace o no, da igual pero se pone en su conocimiento un hecho delictivo visto que la via judicial española esta imposibke de seguir.
No veo mal la iniciativa.


----------



## javvi (22 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Insisto, me consta que los Royuela tienen asumido que se sacaron los cuerpos de allí. Lo que pasa que se están dejando llevar por lo que dice ACODAP. Por muy juez que sea el Sr. Presencia, la está cagando.



No les estás llamando gilipollas, lo siguiente. O sea, ellos saben perfectamente que les están llevando al abismo, pero por un motivo extraño sufren de una enajenación que les impide ver lo que están viendo claramente. No hay quien lo entienda.


----------



## Debunker (22 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> No les estás llamando gilipollas, lo siguiente. O sea, ellos saben perfectamente que les están llevando al abismo, pero por un motivo extraño sufren de una enajenación que les impide ver lo que están viendo claramente. No hay quien lo entienda.




Es que no es así, los Royuelas y quien les acompaña creen que los muertos están allí, yo también lo creo, se me hace imposible un desentierro y vuelta a enterrar y transportar, decía yo en mi último post 100 cadáveres, pero son 400 mínimos entre las 3 fosas. Mena expresa su preocupación a ZP con respecto a las fosas por si alguno de sus colaboradores se fuera de la lengua, pues ni te digo la cantidad de colaboradores que hubiera necesitado para desenterrar 400 cuerpos, cubrir las fosas abiertas del desentierro, transportarlos, volver a enterrarlos abriendo nuevas fosas etc. y encima hacerlo en tiempo record, en Mequinenza ocuparon dos viviendas casi durante un año para enterrar 100 cadáveres, desenterrarlos es mucho más arriesgado , mucho más trabajo, buscar de nuevo una casa desde donde organizar todo cuando ya estaban en estudio o realización de las obras públicas en la zona, camionetas o vehículos todos los días merodeando por Mesquinenza, volverlos a enterrar etc. Es de locos hacer eso. 

Lo que si me llama la atención es que hayan elegido Mequinenza , no puede haber enclave más retorcido, minas y túneles por todas partes, castillo con túneles subterráneos , obras públicas en toda la zona y parajes aislados de difícil acceso, si los otros enclaves son más fáciles y tienen el lugar mucho más localizado , ¿por que no han comenzado con los otros dos enclaves? Con una fosa que se descubriera, le daría veracidad a los otras dos.

Seguro que tienen una razón para ello que, nosotros ignoramos.


----------



## javvi (22 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Es que no es así, los Royuelas y quien les acompaña creen que los muertos están allí, yo también lo creo, se me hace imposible un desentierro y vuelta a enterrar y transportar, decía yo en mi último post 100 cadáveres, pero son 400 mínimos entre las 3 fosas. Mena expresa su preocupación a ZP con respecto a las fosas por si alguno de sus colaboradores se fuera de la lengua, pues ni te digo la cantidad de colaboradores que hubiera necesitado para desenterrar 400 cuerpos, cubrir las fosas abiertas del desentierro, transportarlos, volver a enterrarlos abriendo nuevas fosas etc. y encima hacerlo en tiempo record, en Mequinenza ocuparon dos viviendas casi durante un año para enterrar 100 cadáveres, desenterrarlos es mucho más arriesgado , mucho más trabajo, buscar de nuevo una casa desde donde organizar todo cuando ya estaban en estudio o realización de las obras públicas en la zona, camionetas o vehículos todos los días merodeando por Mesquinenza, volverlos a enterrar etc. Es de locos hacer eso.
> 
> Lo que si me llama la atención es que hayan elegido Mequinenza , no puede haber enclave más retorcido, minas y túneles por todas partes, castillo con túneles subterráneos , obras públicas en toda la zona y parajes aislados de difícil acceso, si los otros enclaves son más fáciles y tienen el lugar mucho más localizado , ¿por que no han comenzado con los otros dos enclaves? Con una fosa que se descubriera, le daría veracidad a los otras dos.
> 
> Seguro que tienen una razón para ello que, nosotros ignoramos.



Yo contesto a @renko, él sí que dice que saben que los muertos ya no están allí: "Insisto, me consta que los Royuela tienen asumido que se sacaron los cuerpos de allí".
Las particularidades de Mequinenza, precisamente, que parece un queso gruyer (aunque dicen que el queso gruyer no tiene agujeros, da igual, entendemos la metáfora) me parecen perfectas para acometidos de tal envergadura.
En cuanto a lo último estoy de acuerdo, yo también lo pensé. Puesto que las otras dos fosas sí están totalmente localizadas, como dice Santiago en el reciente video, ¿no sería más fácil empezar por ahí y evitarse el chasco?
Sólo caben dos explicaciones: la de @renko y entonces son algo más que gilipollas, o la tuya, que también es la mía, que hay una razón que ignoramos en este tablero de ajedrez diabólico.


----------



## Debunker (22 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Yo contesto a @renko, él sí que dice que saben que los muertos ya no están allí: "Insisto, me consta que los Royuela tienen asumido que se sacaron los cuerpos de allí".
> Las particularidades de Mequinenza, precisamente, que parece un queso gruyer (aunque dicen que el queso gruyer no tiene agujeros, da igual, entendemos la metáfora) me parecen perfectas para acometidos de tal envergadura.
> En cuanto a lo último estoy de acuerdo, yo también lo pensé. Puesto que las otras dos fosas sí están totalmente localizadas, como dice Santiago en el reciente video, ¿no sería más fácil empezar por ahí y evitarse el chasco?
> Sólo caben dos explicaciones: la de @renko y entonces son algo más que gilipollas, o la tuya, que también es la mía, que hay una razón que ignoramos en este tablero de ajedrez diabólico.



La única razón que se me ocurre para comenzar con Mequinenza, es que han hallado la-s fosa-s ya antes del comienzo de la denuncia pública y encontrado alguna prueba que, el policía ese que acompaña a los Royuelas y que hará la denuncia ante la GC, les chivará a la GC sirviendo de presión, lo hacéis vosotros o lo hacemos nosotros, sin lugar a dudas para el ER es mejor que lo descubra la GC, ellos tendrían que hacerlo a escondidas descubriendo solo algunos cuerpos y luego el follón


----------



## javvi (22 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> La única razón que se me ocurre para comenzar con Mequinenza, es que han hallado la-s fosa-s ya antes del comienzo de la denuncia pública y encontrado alguna prueba que, el policía ese que acompaña a los Royuelas y que hará la denuncia ante la GC, les chivará a la GC sirviendo de presión, lo hacéis vosotros o lo hacemos nosotros, sin lugar a dudas para el ER es mejor que lo descubra la GC, ellos tendrían que hacerlo a escondidas descubriendo solo algunos cuerpos y luego el follón



Sí, es realmente diabólico, porque a lo que dices se tendría que añadir: ¿debemos pensar que en el puesto de la GC de Mequinenza están felizmente ignorando el ER? ¿están pendientes sólo de que, de vez en cuando, viene un pescador alemán a ahogarse y ahora, que es temporada baja, hay poco que hacer ? ¿o, por el contrario, ya se han encargado sus superiores, que sabemos que siguen el ER punto por punto, de darles algunas instrucciones en el momento que llegue un tal Royuela con su expediente?


----------



## Debunker (22 Feb 2021)

renko dijo:


> Pues bien, pasado un cierto tiempo (unos meses), si el dueño no pasa a reclamar su vehiculo por mediación de ese boletin, que es lo más probable, ese coche o moto se subastan publicamente. Pero esa subasta, los guardias civiles encargados de hacerlo no la hacen pública y pasado casi el plazo, justo antes de que quede desierta, es un familiar o conocido de ellos el que puja por una cantidad simbólica quedándose el coche casi gratis.
> 
> Primero, no buscan al dueño. Segundo, trampean los procedimientos para acabarse quedando ellos los coches.
> 
> Flipante.



Renko, te aseguro que no hay policía en todo el mundo que, no haga esas cosas y peores y para ellos ni es corrupción, es compensación por los servicios prestados. 

No voy a explicar el caso, ni de cerca, pero fui testigo presencial como un abogado defensor a las puertas de un juicio, ofrecía a su cliente la absolución total de su delito por X dinero, la condena a multa por Y dinero, sino había dinero, condena a cárcel y multa. El cliente solo tenía dinero para Y , el abogado entró en la sala, el cliente fue citado a la sala, ni una pregunta le hicieron y justo en 3 minutos fuera, el abogado salió 5 minutos después y tal como dijo a su cliente fue condenado a una multa. 

Eso es mucho más grave pero así funcionamos.


----------



## Bimmer (22 Feb 2021)

Energia libre dijo:


> Si la GC no hace nada, que ya veremos si hace o no, da igual pero se pone en su conocimiento un hecho delictivo visto que la via judicial española esta imposibke de seguir.
> No veo mal la iniciativa.



No da igual si no hacen nada, esto es lo que comenté al principio y propuse pero @renko no sé qué coño hace, a ratos parece que se toma enserio esto y a ratos parece que lo usa de entretenimiento como quién ve telecinco o el fútbol, informando a saco a las FCSE del expediente royuela les ponemos públicamente entre la espada y la pared por lo siguiente : 


No da igual porque si no hacen nada cometen el delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, artículo 408 del código penal, penas de suspensión de empleo y sueldo de 6 meses a 2 años, pero claro en el Estado fallido este español eso se lo pasan por el forro por eso entre otras cosas las FCSE cometen por ejemplo prevaricación a punta pala sobre todo ahora en la plandemia y no pasa nada.

El paripé este de denuncias y querellas lo tienen que usar los Royuela para hacer el caso mediático, no para hacer justicia, obviamente, creo que no es necesario explicar la nula separación de poderes y el insulto a la lógica e inteligencia que es el Derecho Positivo por el que nos regimos, no se puede vencer a la mafia siguiendo las reglas de la policía.




javvi dijo:


> No les estás llamando gilipollas, lo siguiente. O sea, ellos saben perfectamente que les están llevando al abismo, pero por un motivo extraño sufren de una enajenación que les impide ver lo que están viendo claramente. No hay quien lo entienda



Yo creo que renko nos vacila a todos, no puede estar enserio, trata de guiar a una familia la cuál tiene en sus manos las pruebas que el día que salgan a la luz desmontan todo el Estado, que dé su opinión está bien, pero que trate de esta manera a los Royuela es lamentable.




Debunker dijo:


> La única razón que se me ocurre para comenzar con Mequinenza, es que han hallado la-s fosa-s ya antes del comienzo de la denuncia pública y encontrado alguna prueba que, el policía ese que acompaña a los Royuelas y que hará la denuncia ante la GC, les chivará a la GC sirviendo de presión, lo hacéis vosotros o lo hacemos nosotros, sin lugar a dudas para el ER es mejor que lo descubra la GC, ellos tendrían que hacerlo a escondidas descubriendo solo algunos cuerpos y luego el follón



Es una majadería suponer que han desenterrado a los cuerpos, por diversos motivos, el primero y con más peso es porque los cuerpos enterrados sirven como la mejor herramienta para hacer chantajes y que todos los corruptos se protejan las espaldas unos a otros porque si cae uno caen todos.

Otra cosa que creo que no se ha comentado en este foro :

¿Los Royuela estarán en contacto con el ex comisario Villarejo? Porque en caso de que no lo estén, sería muy importante que establecieran una relación y se compartieran mutuamente información, las grabaciones que tiene Villarejo también tienen lo suyo, y hace poco se lo han intentado cargar envenenándolo, lo tuvieron que ingresar en urgencias, los de VOX han ido a hablar con él a la cárcel, un forero compartió unas fotos en el que sale Royuela con Garriga el de VOX en un club, vale que a VOX los financian los narizudos pero la cosa se puede poner interesante, y aquí alguno ninguneando a los Royuela...


----------



## javvi (22 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> No da igual si no hacen nada, esto es lo que comenté al principio y propuse pero @renko no sé qué coño hace, a ratos parece que se toma enserio esto y a ratos parece que lo usa de entretenimiento como quién ve telecinco o el fútbol, informando a saco a las FCSE del expediente royuela les ponemos públicamente entre la espada y la pared por lo siguiente :
> 
> 
> No da igual porque si no hacen nada cometen el delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, artículo 408 del código penal, penas de suspensión de empleo y sueldo de 6 meses a 2 años, pero claro en el Estado fallido este español eso se lo pasan por el forro por eso entre otras cosas las FCSE cometen por ejemplo prevaricación a punta pala sobre todo ahora en la plandemia y no pasa nada.
> ...



Yo creo que hay otra posible pista. La pena es que lo dice Alberto Royuela en un video hace ya tiempo y con la cantidad de videos que han subido ya, ponte a buscarlo. Dice que tanta carta certificada le está costando un dineral, que tiene que vender una de sus fincas. Así que va a hablar con su amigo Perote por si se la compra, o algo así. 
Claro, Perote no es precisamente un apellido muy corriente. De hecho, yo sólo lo he oído en el caso del ´coronel del CESID (hoy CNI). Puede ser una puñetera casualidad que Royuela tenga un amigo que se llama igual que el coronel.
Porque si hay alguien que ha puesto contra las cuerdas a los jefes de Mena, los que estaban antes del mentecato de ZP, es precisamente el Perote que todos conocemos. ÉL y los que estaban detrás de él, (nadie actúa solo en este mundo de alcantarillas) entre los cuales vete a saber quién puede estar. ¿Habrá vuelto a la carga ese que era Conde de primer apellido y Conde también de segundo y que le apadrinó el Conde de Barcelona al que decían se parecía mucho?


----------



## renko (22 Feb 2021)

Energia libre dijo:


> Renko el expediente Royuela lo que necesita es darse a conocer, conseguir masa critica. Una denuncia motivada por las notas no compromete a nada ni a nadie, es la obligacion que tiene una persona de dar a conocer un hecho delictivo del que tiene conocimiento.
> Si la GC no hace nada, que ya veremos si hace o no, da igual pero se pone en su conocimiento un hecho delictivo visto que la via judicial española esta imposibke de seguir.
> No veo mal la iniciativa.



Si
Ojalá no traiga malas consecuencias. Y ojalá yo estuviera completamente equivocado.


----------



## renko (22 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Renko, te aseguro que no hay policía en todo el mundo que, no haga esas cosas y peores y para ellos ni es corrupción, es compensación por los servicios prestados.
> 
> No voy a explicar el caso, ni de cerca, pero fui testigo presencial como un abogado defensor a las puertas de un juicio, ofrecía a su cliente la absolución total de su delito por X dinero, la condena a multa por Y dinero, sino había dinero, condena a cárcel y multa. El cliente solo tenía dinero para Y , el abogado entró en la sala, el cliente fue citado a la sala, ni una pregunta le hicieron y justo en 3 minutos fuera, el abogado salió 5 minutos después y tal como dijo a su cliente fue condenado a una multa.
> 
> Eso es mucho más grave pero así funcionamos.



Me lo creo totalmente. Todavía no nos imaginamos el nivel de corrupción e injusticia que está incrustado en todas partes. Ya digo que Menas tiene que haber unos cuantos más en España. Qué casualidad que solo se le haya visto el plumero al único que había.


----------



## renko (22 Feb 2021)

El Arconte acaba de subir este video hablando con el juez Presencia confirmando que van palante y hasta dice que van a dar a la GC la localización donde puede haber una fosa. También se comenta en el video la posibilidad de que no haya cuerpos ya en las fosas, como si lo hubieran tenido en cuenta, pero ya se ve que han acabado mirando para otro lado sobre eso y tal.

Que sea lo que Dios quiera pero tienen a todo el sistema en contra, jueces, policia, gobierno.... TODO. Me dolería mucho que sus muchos y muy poderosos enemigos, hicieran que todo se les volviera en contra.


----------



## javvi (22 Feb 2021)

Todavía no lo he visto, estoy todavía con Rosillo y Presencia.
*Mequinenza y las fosas de Expediente Royuela*
acodap noticias


----------



## javvi (22 Feb 2021)

Dice Presencia que, a lo mejor, ejecutaban allí mismo a los inquilinos.


javvi dijo:


> No sé si es demasiado peliculero: como hay un campo de tiro en Mequinenza situado en la cima de las colinas que bordean el Ebro y que tiene una carretera que va hasta el castillo ¿es posible que algunos de los inquilinos fuesen ejecutados allí mismo en Mequinenza? Total ¿qué pensarían los vecinos del pueblo al oír tiros? Pues nada, que debe haber alguien practicando en el discreto campo de tiro.
> Por otro lado el castillo de Mequinenza pertenece a la Fundación Endesa. Parece ser que las visitas al castillo gratuitas, guiadas y previa reserva se reanudaron en el 2017.
> ,
> Se reanudan las visitas guiadas gratuitas al Castillo de Mequinenza
> Endesa, empresa del ibex 35 es conocida por sus puertas giratorias, retiros dorados de ministros y ministras. Me pregunto si algún pacto importante con mandil incluido se firmó en el castillo de Mequinenza.


----------



## javvi (22 Feb 2021)

*23 FEBRERO A LAS 10AM JUZ 33 BCN CONVOCATORIA DECLARACIÓN SANTI ROYUELA 
*


----------



## Debunker (22 Feb 2021)

Por pura curiosidad he buscado a Rafael García Ruiz, sargento y todo lo que sale está relacionado con el ER , pinchando en imágenes he visto la esquela de quien se supone el sargento Ruiz de Mena, la esquela es de 2019 y ese Rafael García Ruiz muere a los 87 años en 2019, vamos que ya le tocaba, si es ese , quiere decir que en 2006 tenía 74 años , un poco viejo creo yo, pero operativo para dirigir una operación , desde luego no para cavar fosas. 







Esquela de DON RAFAEL GARCÍA RUIZ : Fallecimiento | Esquela en El Diario Montañés

Todo esto en realidad no nos vale de nada, pero bueno impulsa el hilo, por otro lado tengo un cierto temor de que no sea el Ruiz que buscamos y cause algún perjuicio a su familia. Espero que no.


----------



## javvi (22 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Por pura curiosidad he buscado a Rafael García Ruiz, sargento y todo lo que sale está relacionado con el ER , pinchando en imágenes he visto la esquela de quien se supone el sargento Ruiz de Mena, la esquela es de 2019 y ese Rafael García Ruiz muere a los 87 años en 2019, vamos que ya le tocaba, si es ese , quiere decir que en 2006 tenía 74 años , un poco viejo creo yo, pero operativo para dirigir una operación , desde luego no para cavar fosas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 579766
> 
> ...



A mí me da que éste es otro RGR, pero quién sabe.


----------



## Bimmer (22 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Dice Presencia que, a lo mejor, ejecutaban allí mismo a los inquilinos.




Los Royuela nos pueden sorprender con los documentos que faltan con algo como rituales satánicos a lo niñas de Alcasser, es probable que a los asesinados previamente los torturaron e incluso grabaran las torturas y asesinatos en vídeos para luego venderlos, volverlos a ver cuándo quisieran por gusto y para que sirviera como amenaza a cierta gente que los molestase.


He estado viendo el caso del asesinato de Alfonso de Borbón y Medina, tiene un hijo que se llama Alfonso de Borbón y Pérez, los Royuela deberían ponerse en contacto con él (si es que no lo han hecho ya), quizá pueda saber algo importante.

También me parece a tener muy en cuenta Luis Alfonso de Borbón, la explicación de esta me la guardo de momento pero creo que se entiendo por dónde voy, de quiénes es nieto y el juego de tronos que se puede producir en España cuando el expediente royuela se haga mediático.


----------



## Kolobok (22 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Por pura curiosidad he buscado a Rafael García Ruiz, sargento y todo lo que sale está relacionado con el ER , pinchando en imágenes he visto la esquela de quien se supone el sargento Ruiz de Mena, la esquela es de 2019 y ese Rafael García Ruiz muere a los 87 años en 2019, vamos que ya le tocaba, si es ese , quiere decir que en 2006 tenía 74 años , un poco viejo creo yo, pero operativo para dirigir una operación , desde luego no para cavar fosas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 579766
> 
> ...



Naaah no es ese, será por Rafael Garcia Ruiz en España, debe haber 100 mínimo. Con 74 años ya te digo que no tienes fuerza ni física ni mental para hacer eso, llevarás cono mínimo 10 años jubilado. 

El Sargento Ruiz era un tío de la edad de Mena, si eso más joven.


----------



## javvi (22 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Los Royuela nos pueden sorprender con los documentos que faltan con algo como rituales satánicos a lo niñas de Alcasser, es probable que a los asesinados previamente los torturaron e incluso grabaran las torturas y asesinatos en vídeos para luego venderlos, volverlos a ver cuándo quisieran por gusto y para que sirviera como amenaza a cierta gente que los molestase.
> 
> 
> He estado viendo el caso del asesinato de Alfonso de Borbón y Medina, tiene un hijo que se llama Alfonso de Borbón y Pérez, los Royuela deberían ponerse en contacto con él (si es que no lo han hecho ya), quizá pueda saber algo importante.
> ...


----------



## Bimmer (22 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Por pura curiosidad he buscado a Rafael García Ruiz, sargento y todo lo que sale está relacionado con el ER , pinchando en imágenes he visto la esquela de quien se supone el sargento Ruiz de Mena, la esquela es de 2019 y ese Rafael García Ruiz muere a los 87 años en 2019, vamos que ya le tocaba, si es ese , quiere decir que en 2006 tenía 74 años , un poco viejo creo yo, pero operativo para dirigir una operación , desde luego no para cavar fosas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 579766
> 
> ...



El que si sale en internet es García Peña (tiene cara de hijo puta), comisario de policía nacional, el cuál en 2017/2018 lo pusieron de jefe de policía local en Oviedo a la vez que era comisario en la policía nacional, con eso ya se ve las historias raras que se tienen esos desgraciados de la vida.

Lo de cara de hijo puta no es ninguna coña, biológicamente tenemos en nuestro instinto una manera natural de detectar amenazas y la principal es la cara, por esto se produce la primera impresión, cuando ves por primera vez a alguien y te cae mal o te cae bien, es por esto, lo explica bien el empresario Emilio Duró.

Por ejemplo Indalecio Prieto, tenia cara de hijo puta, o a día de hoy en el PP el presidente de Andalucía y un tal Teodoro tienen unas caras de hijos de puta que no pueden con ellas, así como tantos y tantos políticos que por razones obvias no hace falta mencionar, y hay un dicho que dice : "la cara es el espejo del alma". 












Y estos otros dos, padre e hijo, tienen unas caras de hijos de la grandísima puta que apostaría porque han hecho más de una vez un caso Alcasser :


----------



## Bimmer (22 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 579786



Como miembro de la realeza que es, el oportunismo lo lleva en la sangre, podría ser una buena baza a usar.


----------



## Matriarca (22 Feb 2021)

Alfonso de Borbón es antivox no se si tiene algo que ver pero yo juraría que es prosistema


----------



## javvi (22 Feb 2021)

Efectivamente, si no me equivoco, ahí lo tenéis: entre el castillo y el campo de tiro. Un poco más abajo, por el otro lado, tenéis una carretera de mala muerte que une ambos enclaves.

Google Maps


----------



## Bimmer (22 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Efectivamente, si no me equivoco, ahí lo tenéis: entre el castillo y el campo de tiro. Un poco más abajo, por el otro lado, tenéis una carretera de mala muerte que une ambos enclaves.
> 
> Google Maps



¿NADIE LO HA DICHO? 

En el enlace que compartes, al abrirlo, se ve en el mapa lo que dicen en el vídeo, pero a la izquierda se ve que hay un campo de tiro, blanco y en botella, como satánicos psicópatas que son los mataban mientras se divertían, en vez de tiro al plato, tiro al inquilino, cómo si lo estuviera viendo.


----------



## Tigershark (22 Feb 2021)

Esto cada vez apesta más , si sale esto cae todo pero todo todo.


----------



## javvi (22 Feb 2021)

*CAMPO DE TIRO DE MEQUINENZA *Google Maps
Hay una carretera de mala muerte que permite recorrerla con el muñequito. (street view).
El campo de tiro está a unos 600 metros de las presuntas fosas y a algo más de un kilómetro del castillo.
Si os entretenéis dando una vuelta por la carretera cutre reconoceréis el paisaje que se ve en el video de Don Alberto y el ex-agente Serrano.
Hay algunas fotos del campo de tiro, pero deben estar protegidas por el autor, no deja copiarlas.
Las podéis ver aquí:
CLUB DE TIRO MEQUINENZA - Buscar con Google
Información para el que esté interesado
*"CLUB DE TIRO OLÍMPICO MEQUINENZA*
*Sede: Ribera del río segre s/n. (Oficinas deportivas).
Presidente: Jose María Cuchí Castelló.
Secretaria: Iluminada Godia González.
E-mail: ilugodia@hotmail.com*"
Lo de Godia, como la _illuminati_ secretaria del club, debe ser apellido de media Mequinenza , suele ocurrir que en el pueblo de tu madre la mitad de los vecinos tienen algún parentesco contigo: "tu abuela era tía del primo de mi cuñada" y cosas así.
Me vuelvo a preguntar qué sabrán los del puesto de la GC de Mequinenza. Para todos los permisos de armas y explosivos incluida la " Cesión temporal de las armas para el ejercicio de la caza y para la práctica de tiro deportivo". hay que pedirles cita previa.
Cita Previa Guardia Civil ⚡ » Mequinenza » Sede.legal
Como curiosidad algunas opiniones de turistas sobre el campo de tiro:
"_Lo vimos por internet y quisimos llegar, pero nos fue imposible.
La historia está que tienes que ir por una carretera en la cual no está indicado, y llegado un determinado momento te encuentras una valla y tienes que dejar el coche en la cuneta y seguir a pie, atravesando...UN CAMPO DE PRÁCTICAS DE TIRO!!!
Enserio? No voy a atravesar andando un campo de prácticas de tiro con el riesgo que ello conlleva... Leí por internet que son 10 minutos más andando, pero que es el único camino.
Vamos, que si no estás dispuesto a cruzarlo andando...cero recomendable. Imagino que las vistas serán bonitas y tal, pero para eso te vas al mirador de la presa y te ahorras los riesgos!!_ "
No sé si hay ironía en el comentario. Visto ahora no puede ser más macabro.
"_Hemos estado esta mañana en el mirador y la verdad las vistas son muy bonitas. Todavia de ve el campanario del antiguo pueblo de Fayon. Tampoco os podeis perder el museo de la batalla del Ebro que 54 voluntarios han conseguido realizar sin desmerecer a ninguno de los vistos cuando he estado en Normandia"_
Ríete de Normandia y de la Batalla del Ebro con lo que está a punto de salir en Mequinenza si el Diablo no lo impide.
Mirador del Ebro (Mequinenza) - 2021 Qué saber antes de ir - Lo más comentado por la gente - Tripadvisor


----------



## javvi (22 Feb 2021)

*Avances sobre las fosas de Mequinenza y novedades 150 delincuentes asesinados*
Serrano ya va camino del puesto de la GC de Mequineza
Google Maps


----------



## Duda Metódica (22 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> El que si sale en internet es García Peña (tiene cara de hijo puta), comisario de policía nacional, el cuál en 2017/2018 lo pusieron de jefe de policía local en Oviedo a la vez que era comisario en la policía nacional, con eso ya se ve las historias raras que se tienen esos desgraciados de la vida.
> 
> Lo de cara de hijo puta no es ninguna coña, biológicamente tenemos en nuestro instinto una manera natural de detectar amenazas y la principal es la cara, por esto se produce la primera impresión, cuando ves por primera vez a alguien y te cae mal o te cae bien, es por esto, lo explica bien el empresario Emilio Duró.
> 
> ...



Olvídate del jefe de la policía local de Oviedo. Se llama García PeNa con N y no con Ñ, y su nombre de pila no es Juan Manuel sino Luis Manuel. Además no proviene de la Policía Nacional.
Luis Manuel García Pena, un veterano con más de 30 años en la Policía Local de Oviedo


----------



## Bimmer (22 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *CAMPO DE TIRO DE MEQUINENZA *Google Maps
> Hay una carretera de mala muerte que permite recorrerla con el muñequito. (street view).
> El campo de tiro está a unos 600 metros de las presuntas fosas y a algo más de un kilómetro del castillo.
> Si os entretenéis dando una vuelta por la carretera cutre reconoceréis el paisaje que se ve en el video de Don Alberto y el ex-agente Serrano.
> ...



Vaya tela.

Y en este vídeo el juez Presencia dice que los 400 muertos de las fosas son los sicarios de los que se servía Ruiz y su equipo, que los llevaban vivos y que ahí los mataban, a veces los llevaban de 1 en 1, otras veces de 2 en 2, puede que otras veces fueran entre 5 o 10 de golpe rollo veniros 5 en cada coche o más en una furgoneta.






Lo del campo de tiro es muy macabro, como si lo viéramos, usando a los sicarios de dianas para dispararlos desde lejos y luego acercarse a ver cuántas balas acertaban en los cuerpos, es probable que el propio Mena y similares participasen/participen físicamente en esos asesinatos, de esa manera experimentan tanto el cometer el asesinato dando la orden a otros como ellos mismos físicamente.

Sigo manteniendo que este tipo de criminales, en su práctica totalidad miembros de los poderes fácticos, judicial y política son los que cometen a menudo crímenes macabros como el de las niñas de Alcasser, no es casual que haya tantos desparecidos cada año y que pase el tiempo y nunca se sepa nada de ellos.

Es más, me da que los Royuela tienen documentos sobre este tipo de crímenes tan macabros y puede que sea lo que haga mediático el expediente royuela, por ejemplo que tengan cartas relacionadas con 100 casos similares al de Alcasser, no somos conscientes de que estamos viviendo historia, esto marcará un antes y un después en España.


----------



## javvi (22 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Vaya tela.
> 
> Y en este vídeo el juez Presencia dice que los 400 muertos de las fosas son los sicarios de los que se servía Ruiz y su equipo, que los llevaban vivos y que ahí los mataban, a veces los llevaban de 1 en 1, otras veces de 2 en 2, puede que otras veces fueran entre 5 o 10 de golpe rollo veniros 5 en cada coche o más en una furgoneta.
> 
> ...



Siguiendo las historias macabras se ve que en el campo de tiro puedes arrojar un cuerpo por la pendiente. Más abajo parece que hay un camino que llega a algo que parece como la boca de una mina o algo escarbado en la roca. Se ve muy mal y parece de muy difícil acceso. Si es la boca de mina se podría llegar hasta ahí por túneles. No estoy seguro.
Google Maps
En el video de Royuela y Serrano el paisaje que se ve, me parece que es éste:
Google Maps
Si te fijas en el video se ve a pocos metros un coche que parece quemado. No me quiero imaginar en qué condiciones lo quemaron, si estaba vacío o no. Lo puedes ver desde arriba. La casa grande a la derecha, a la izquierda la pequeña y un poco más a la izquierda el coche quemado. Quizá no sea un coche quemado, a mí me lo parece.
Google Maps
Y lo que dices de los rituales a lo Alcácer o Al Kasser (en árabe castillo) yo creo más bien que sería aquí:
Google Maps


----------



## Bimmer (22 Feb 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Olvídate del jefe de la policía local de Oviedo. Se llama García PeNa con N y no con Ñ, y su nombre de pila no es Juan Manuel sino Luis Manuel. Además no proviene de la Policía Nacional.
> Luis Manuel García Pena, un veterano con más de 30 años en la Policía Local de Oviedo



Me baso en los Royuela, tienen en su página web un PDF con un mapa de caras y nombres, ponen a Juan Manuel García Peña con la cara del comisario que sale a la izquierda del concejal de esa noticia.

Ten en cuenta que los periódicos locales con más repercusión de cada ciudad están controlados por todas las sabandijas a las que les afecta el expediente royuela, es probable que hayan editado las noticias y pies de foto para despistar al que siga el expediente.

A todo esto, @renko te vas a reír, mucho cachondeo y tal hiciste pero he puesto otra dirección de "otro" Manuel García Ruiz de Barcelona, y casualidades de la vida o no, vuelve a ver otro tío esperando en el coche metros atrás de la dirección de la empresa a nombre de Manuel García Ruiz, (esta vez solo uno en vez de dos como en donde la bisutería)








La otra dirección que vi a nombre de Manuel García Ruiz era una calle peatonal pero otra vez hay algo curioso, será una casualidad, no aparece el portal exacto, los más próximos al exacto son uno que es muy señorial y no se puede ver el número para confirmar y otro está tapado porque hay obras en la captura de google maps.


----------



## Bimmer (22 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Siguiendo las historias macabras se ve que en el campo de tiro puedes arrojar un cuerpo por la pendiente. Más abajo parece que hay un camino que llega a algo que parece como la boca de una mina o algo escarbado en la roca. Se ve muy mal y parece de muy difícil acceso. Si es la boca de mina se podría llegar hasta ahí por túneles. No estoy seguro.
> Google Maps
> En el video de Royuela y Serrano el paisaje que se ve, me parece que es éste:
> Google Maps
> ...



Pido disculpas por menospreciar el asunto de Mequinenza cuando salió el tema, cada vez está más claro que puede ser hasta el núcleo de todo el expediente sobre todo por el castillo que como dicen los ocultistas es donde se practican los rituales satánicos y se colocan con la glándula pineal del torturado y asesinado.

Además que el castillo está renovado y habitable, y abierto al público, lo que les da un morbo extra a los satánicos criminales para cometer las atrocidades, la gente que lo visita y hace fotos no se imagina lo que puede ocurrir ese mismo día horas después en ese mismo lugar.


----------



## elnota (22 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Dice Presencia que, a lo mejor, ejecutaban allí mismo a los inquilinos.



De los creadores de la discriminación positiva llega ....... EL ASESINATO POSITIVO.


----------



## Duda Metódica (22 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Me baso en los Royuela, tienen en su página web un PDF con un mapa de caras y nombres, ponen a Juan Manuel García Peña con la cara del comisario que sale a la izquierda del concejal de esa noticia.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que los periódicos locales con más repercusión de cada ciudad están controlados por todas las sabandijas a las que les afecta el expediente royuela, es probable que hayan editado las noticias y pies de foto para despistar al que siga el expediente.
> 
> ...



Pues entonces debe ser que los Royuela han escogido una foto equivocada para el pdf ese que mencionas.
No es solo editar un pie de foto, es que el artículo sobre Luís Manuel García Pena muestra toda su trayectoria profesional, su anterior trabajo como sereno y su ingreso por oposición y trabajo durante 30 años en la policia local. Eso ya no sería solo un cambio en el nombre y el apellido, sino inventar otra vida y por muy vendidos que estén los periodistas, sinceramente no lo veo.


----------



## Energia libre (22 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Dice Presencia que, a lo mejor, ejecutaban allí mismo a los inquilinos.



Seguro.
No se pasean con un cadáver por media españa. 
Les citan y los despachan como a Joe Pesci en uno de los nuestros


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Feb 2021)

Energia libre dijo:


> Seguro.
> No se pasean con un cadáver por media españa.
> Les citan y los despachan como a Joe Pesci en uno de los nuestros




Y luego Mena hace como Deniro en esa peli, liquida a todos los que le han ayudado a dar el golpe y les roba.

Yo creo que es la peli favorita del pena Mena.


----------



## Kolobok (23 Feb 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Y luego Mena hace como Deniro en esa peli, liquida a todos los que le han ayudado a dar el golpe y les roba.
> 
> Yo creo que es la peli favorita del pena Mena.



A mi el Sargento Ruiz me recuerda a este tipo


----------



## Uritorco (23 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Y estos otros dos, padre e hijo, tienen unas caras de hijos de la grandísima puta que apostaría porque han hecho más de una vez un caso Alcass



Menuda jeta de juden que se gasta el Pumpido padre. Quizas no sea casualidad que fuese familiar del jurista Werner Goldschmidt Langer, fallecido en 1987, miembro del Instituto Español de Derecho Penal, y judío, naturalmente.


----------



## GranReserva (23 Feb 2021)

Accidente de helicóptero de Rajoy y Aguirre.

*Mariano Rajoy y Esperanza Aguirre, ilesos tras un accidente de helicóptero en Móstoles*
Mariano Rajoy y Esperanza Aguirre, ilesos tras un accidente de helicóptero en Móstoles | elmundo.es

"Sospechosamente" el piloto tuvo un accidente mortal veintipocos días después. ¿El encargo se le hizo a la organización del crimen organizado del psicópata Mena o fue para otra organización mafiosa? 

*Fallece el piloto del accidente de helicóptero de Rajoy y Aguirre en la extinción del incendio en Asturias*
Fallece el piloto del accidente de helicóptero de Rajoy y Aguirre en la extinción del incendio en Asturias


----------



## Uritorco (23 Feb 2021)

Han subido este hace un par de horas.


----------



## javvi (23 Feb 2021)

JESÚS MONCADA, EL CASTILLO DE SU PUEBLO Y LOS BORBONES MEQUINENSES.
Jesús Moncada Estruga es el mequinense más universal. Uno de los escritores en catalán más vendidos y traducidos. Además su tema es la propia Mequinenza; las minas, el pueblos viejo, el Ebro, que inspiraron su novela _Cami de Sirga_, traducida a quince idiomas, incluidos el vietnamita y el japonés.
Estremida memòria se basa en unos hechos reales: un crimen cometido por unos mequinenses que fueron ejecutados en el mismo pueblo (1897). Moncada era muy meticuloso, dedicaba mucho tiempo a investigar las historias en las que se basaba. Parece ser que aunque había pasado casi un siglo desde los crímenes todavía era un tabú entre los lugareños y se sentían incómodos cuando Moncada les interrogaba sobre el asunto. El crimen fue bastante polémico en su tiempo, sobre todo porque uno de los asesinos se llamaba Borbón: un tal Antonio Borbón Soler. Lo cual, obviamente, podía llevar a muchas confusiones y malentendidos.
Curiosamente, este regio apellido es muy frecuente en Mequinenza. Hay borbones por un tubo. De hecho, José María Borbón, abogado mequinense cuenta que: "Aquí tenemos un castillo, en el que dicen que un tiempo vivió un Borbón. No sé si será una leyenda. Cuentan que le subían mozas del pueblo y por eso hay tantos borbones. Tuvo que ser en la Guerra de Sucesión, en el siglo XVIII"
Un vecino mequinense llamado Santiago Borbón Rodes cuenta: "No me importa el Rey, pero yo comulgo con todo, de todas formas dicen aquí que somos republicanos"
La fiesta de los Borbones: obreros, alcaldes de IU, camioneros y republicanos bastardos
Hablando de republicanos, el único alcalde de Mequinenza durante el R-78 que no ha sido socialista, es el candidato de IU llamado Jaime Borbón Oliver(1999, 2003). y no sé si el mismo que se ha pasado al PAR, actualmente hay un concejal de este partido llamado: Jaime Delfin Alejandro Borbon Oliver.
Más borbones mequinenses:
CLAUDIA BORBÓN GANA EN BARCELONA EL TORNEO DE NAVIDAD DE TENIS DEL CLUB ESPORTIU LAIETÀ EN CATEGORÍA ABSOLUTA
Claudia Borbón gana en Barcelona el Torneo de Navidad de Tenis del Club Esportiu Laietà en categoría absoluta
Hay una empresa en Mequinenza de nombre:
TRANSPORTES BORBON E HIJOS SL (EN LIQUIDACION)
Listado de empresas en Mequinenza
2015 MEQUINENZA- ALMACÉN AGRÍCOLA – BORBÓN
2015 MEQUINENZA- ALMACÉN AGRÍCOLA – BORBÓN
También tenemos la combinación Borbón Godia, otro de los apellidos ilustres de Mequinenza, como esta señora que aparece en el listín de teléfonos: Ana Maria Borbon Godia.
Borbon Godia Ana Maria - Mequinenza, Zaragoza, España
Y muchos más.
Hay un Borbón que no es mequinense, pero que, en cierto modo, se relaciona con Mequinenza por el otro lado como heredero del ducado de Anjou: Luis Alfonso de Borbón
Luis Alfonso de Borbón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Por el lado de su madre, la nieta de Francisco Franco, tiene una conexión con Mequinenza. Su bisabuelo visitó la localidad en 1960 y se alojó esa noche en el castillo, por entonces vedado a los vecinos del pueblo.
Mequinenza
FRANCO VISITA MEQUINENZA
Heredó el título del ducado de Anjou (no reconocido en Francia ) de su padre: Alfonso de Borbón y Dampierre, quien se podría decir que como sus ancestros murió guillotinado. En su caso por un cable de acero que se encontró a la altura del cuello cuando esquiaba en Estados Unidos.
Por ese lado se cuenta la siguiente historia :"Alfonso III rey de la Corona de Aragón,* mantuvo prisionero en el Castillo de Mequinenza a Carlos II de Anjou Príncipe de Salerno, rey de Nápoles, hijo del difunto Carlos I de Anjou (angevino) y primo segundo del nuevo rey de Francia Felipe IV. La fortaleza fue su mansión, desde mediados de 1286 a enero 1288 que fue liberado."
"El apuesto Carlos II de Anjou, apodado el Cojo tuvo una estancia muy placentera, los vecinos y sirvientes del Castillo le dieron un trato muy cordial, no exento de admiración y atenciones, pues era un rey."
Y esta podría ser la explicación de la abundancia de borbones en Mequinenza:
"Hay que destacar la Generosidad del Rey Carlos II de Salermo, que al ser liberado reconoció la paternidad a las madres fecundadas, dando el apellido Borbón a los descendientes engendrados y nacidos en este espacio de tiempo.

De ahí que presuntamente, todos los apellidos Borbon de la zona del Cinca, pueden ser descendientes de sangre real, por lo tanto procedería personarse en la causa y tomar parte del usufructo descubierto en forma de pastel suizo y de otros que pueden llegar."
El Borbón-Anjou en Mequinenza, por Santiago Lisa - Yoknapatawpha


----------



## javvi (23 Feb 2021)

JESÚS MONCADA Y EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA
En la relación de asesinatos de José María Mena Fiscal y sus cómplices Jesús Moncada Estruga aparece con el número 386. Fallecido el 13/06/05 en Barcelona. Se encarga al bufete Juan Prats y dice que hay acuerdo económico. En el manuscrito se habla de un acuerdo económico con los familiares. O sea, que entraría dentro de la categoría del ER de "acuerdo familiar". Sin embargo, hay algo que me hace sospechar que, quizá, hubo algo más. Moncada no se hizo millonario escribiendo sus libros, no creo que hubiese mucho que heredar con su fallecimiento. Su muerte fue repentina, no anunciaba una larga agonía como en el caso de Terenci Moix, que se podría entender que fue un encargo del tipo "arsénico por compasión".
Independientemente de que algunos parientes pudieran estar involucrados, mi sospecha es que se convirtió en el caso 386 de Mena por motivos literarios. Moncada es un escritor muy importante en la lengua catalana, traducido a numerosos idiomas. Su tema era Mequinenza y su entorno, a la que dedicó su trilogía: Camí de sirga, La galeria de les estàtues y Estremida memòria.
Moncada era muy meticuloso en la documentación de sus novelas, era muy dado a interrogar a todo mequinense que se encontraba, como él mismo cuenta en esta entrevista: "Cuando derribaron la primera casa (se refiere al pueblo viejo) lo capté con mi cámara. Redacté «Camí de sirga» en tres años, pues llevaba otros tantos recopilando material y hablando con familiares, amigos, patrones".
Entonces, la clave podría estar en lo que estuviese ocupado en los últimos años de su vida. ¿Estaría preparando una cuarta novela tan documentada como las anteriores? Efectivamente, él mismo lo cuenta en la entrevista: "En estos momentos escribo una novela sobre el mundo editorial barcelonés en los años sesenta y setenta."
La entrevista es del 2003, le quedaban dos años, y sabiendo lo lento que era con sus novelas, es normal que en el 2005 no estuviese terminada. 
JESÚS MONCADA: «Mi próxima novela transcurre en Barcelona, en el mundo editorial»
De ese proyecto de novela lo único que ha quedado son tres capítulos. Se iba a titular Dante S.A y esos tres capítulos los ha acabado publicando la revista Sàpiens. Se escoge una fecha tan señalada como un once de marzo, del año2020, para hacerle "un homenaje en la Fundación Tàpies, antigua sede de la editorial Montaner i Simón, donde Moncada trabajó durante años, con la presencia del escritor Jaume Cabré, el periodista Xavier Moret y otras personas que lo conocieron, antes de dar paso a la lectura pública de algunos de los capítulos de su novela inédita."
Revista Sàpiens publica tres capítulos de novela inédita de Jesús Moncada.
En principio la novela transcurría en el mundo editorial de Barcelona, lo cual la aleja de Mequinenza. Pero es posible que tuviese algo autobiográfico y hablase de un joven de un pueblo de la Franja, Mequinenza, que emigrase a Barcelona, y ahí podría haber algunos capítulos que transcurriesen en su pueblo. 
Los manuscritos originales debieron estar en manos de sus familiares. Teóricamente sólo sobrevivieron tres capítulos, pero la sospecha creo que se entiende. ¿Ocurrió algo parecido a lo que se cuenta de la novela de la Duquesa Roja "La Ilustre Degeneración"? Se dice que ninguna editorial quiso publicarla. Al final, una editorial accedió pero reduciéndola de 350 páginas a 200, que es lo que circula por la red en pdf.


----------



## Kolobok (23 Feb 2021)

GranReserva dijo:


> Accidente de helicóptero de Rajoy y Aguirre.
> 
> *Mariano Rajoy y Esperanza Aguirre, ilesos tras un accidente de helicóptero en Móstoles*
> Mariano Rajoy y Esperanza Aguirre, ilesos tras un accidente de helicóptero en Móstoles | elmundo.es
> ...



El primer accidente es en 2005, el segundo en 2015


----------



## javvi (23 Feb 2021)

*NOS QUEDA SOLO UN MOTOR*
Interesante charla en la que se menciona el ER y Mequinenza. Pedro Rosillo (El Arconte), Vicente Ferrer y el pelmazo de Colin Rivas.
También se habla de Trevijano, El OPUS, la Masonería, Carrero Blanco, la Falange, etc.


----------



## javvi (23 Feb 2021)

Otra charla de Vicente Ferrer y el pelmazo de Colin Rivas en la que se menciona el ER, aunque muy de pasada.

*TREVIJANERS VS TREVIJANISTAS Y COLINESIA*


----------



## javvi (23 Feb 2021)

*Santiago Royuela junto a José Antonio Serrano Balaguer, en la puerta del juzgado.*
¿Quién decía que la justicia española es un cachondeo?


----------



## javvi (23 Feb 2021)

*Declaración de Santi Royuela. Pide que se cumpla la Ley. Arimany declarará primero obligatoriamente.*
Kafka convertido en escritor costumbrista. El acusador no hace acto de presencia. La jueza se escaquea.


----------



## javvi (23 Feb 2021)

*Los sucesos con el fiscal después de la declaración de Santi Royuela
*


----------



## Leon1 (23 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *Declaración de Santi Royuela. Pide que se cumpla la Ley. Arimany declarará primero obligatoriamente.*
> Kafka convertido en escritor costumbrista. El acusador no hace acto de presencia. La jueza se escaquea.



Terrible y encima el fiscal le habla como un mafioso, dizque Royuela no me estarás grabando! ? . Esto lo tiene que saber toda España.


----------



## javvi (23 Feb 2021)

*Entrevista al Ex-Policía José Antonio Serrano de ACODAP Novedades Expediente Royuela*
Hoy a las 22:00


----------



## Uritorco (23 Feb 2021)

Subido hace una hora.


----------



## kozioł (23 Feb 2021)

Hoy estaba el ex-policía José Antonio Serrano siendo entrevistado por JuanCarlos del "Canal de apoyo a VOX"


javvi dijo:


> *Entrevista al Ex-Policía José Antonio Serrano de ACODAP Novedades Expediente Royuela*
> Hoy a las 22:00



He aprovechado para preguntarle a ver si tenían alguna pista seria sobre el paradero de la fosa.

La respuesta ha sido inequívoca y sin matices.

Ha sido interesante, pues afirma conocer el entorno de la Policía Judicial y haber conocido colegas que conocieron al Ruiz y al Mena.
Aparte se ve que lleva leyendo el expediente (20000 documentos del archivo) desde hace año y medio por lo menos.


----------



## javvi (23 Feb 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Hoy estaba el ex-policía José Antonio Serrano siendo entrevistado por JuanCarlos del "Canal de apoyo a VOX"
> 
> 
> He aprovechado para preguntarle a ver si tenían alguna pista seria sobre el paradero de la fosa.
> ...



Pues estábamos haciendo lo mismo, yo también estaba allí. Un poquito soso el entrevistador, pero bueno, no ha estado mal.


----------



## Bimmer (24 Feb 2021)

He estado repasando vídeos de los Royuela, hace poco dije que Santiago se hace el despistado, tras ver ahora unos vídeos se nota mucha que se lo hace, son dos personalidades distintas, en la mayoria de vídeos de la mitad para los más recientes es aparenta ser un hombre despistado y pusilánime, en tal vídeo (de los primeros), es otra persona, se nota que tiene calle, va muy echado palante, de hecho en el vídeo al que hago referencia es en el que cuenta algo que para mi es un mensaje entre líneas.

Es en que dice que vigilaron durante días un sindicato de la universidad para entrar y llevarse unos documentos, lo tenían todo estudiado, entraron varios y ataron al tipo que estaba en el sindicato, lo dejaron inconsciente de un culatazo (alguna hostia de más le caería) y se llevaron todos los documentos que había, posteriormente quemaron los que no le valían y se guardaron el resto.
Posteriormente a este vídeo contaron lo que todos sabemos de cómo se hicieron con los documentos de Mena, chivatazo con lo de la clínica y bla bla, lo del sindicato lo hizo Santiago con 20 y pocos años y uno de su cuadrilla entró con una escopeta, eso fue a mediados de los 90, que no eran los 80 del torete y compañía.



Santiago también dijo que hubo un tiempo en el que Ruiz y su equipo lo tenían vigilado e iban a por él, en comentarios uno le pregunta si sentía que le vigilaban y él dijo que sí.
En otro video, Alberto Royuela se dirige a Mena diciéndole que él también sabe investigar y que sabe cada paso que da Mena y que ve a su mujer con el carrito de la compra y los escoltas.



No voy a repetirme con cosas que ya he dicho, pero queda claro que analizando los vídeos, se nota que los Royuela no son una familia del montón, son harina de otro costal y no es casualidad que hayan sacado el Expediente Royuela justo cuando el Estado metió lo de la Agenda 2030 con la parafernalia de la moción de censura a Rajoy y el cambio de Gobierno con el chepas de ministro de dicha agenda.
Puede ser que haya un expediente royuela en varios países geopolíticamente importantes y que los Royuela estén en complot con otros "Royuelas", no sé si me explico.
De hecho en el vídeo de los skinheads, Mena pide a Ruiz que investigue a unos "neonazis" italianos que llevaban tiempo en Barcelona.


Creo que se nos escapa algo muy gordo y puede ser eso, que haya un grupo que esté organizado para cambiar este sistema globalista, reconozcámoslo, si algún día el expediente royuela se hace mediático, marcará un antes y un después en la historia de España y del mundo.


----------



## Uritorco (24 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> que haya un grupo que esté organizado para cambiar este sistema globalista,



Si la existencia de ese "grupo" fuese real, el sistema lo desmantelaría en cinco minutos. Desgraciadamente, los verdaderos antiglobalistas, los verdaderos antisistema, no tenemos capacidad de organización ninguna, salvo para reunirnos a charlar en un hilo perdido de la red.


----------



## Debunker (24 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Si la existencia de ese "grupo" fuese real, el sistema lo desmantelaría en cinco minutos. Desgraciadamente, los verdaderos antiglobalistas, los verdaderos antisistema, no tenemos capacidad de organización ninguna, salvo para reunirnos a charlar en un hilo perdido de la red.



El Expediente Royuela se parece mucho al QAnon de EEUU donde denuncian cosas inimaginables y escalofriantes , eso sí como anónimos y aunque tienen documentación que apoyan sus tesis , ninguna denuncia judicial se ha hecho y a nivel público no hay nada , solo existe en la web y escondidos en miles de mensajes cifrados que hay que interpretar, la respuesta del sistema ha sido brutal y lo que más yu-yu da es que han sido todos los medios globales sin excepción , todos a una en contra de Trump y lo que representa y a favor de los demócratas socialistas que el mundo mundial sabe de sobra sobre el pantano que es ese partido.

En Francia más de lo mismo, ellos con grupos del Islam y organizaciones antisistemas que no son anti de nada y pro de todo lo que nos gobierna. En general todo el mundo occidental está muy agitado y ocupado en cavar nuestra propia tumba. 

Las "manifestaciones" que tienen lugar ahora mismo en España con la excusa del rapero Hasel , son técnicas calcadas del BLM, comienzan pacificamente y cuando cae la noche se vuelven extremadamente violentas y roban todo lo que pueden con sus destrozos, todos van igual , cabeza cubierta y cara cubierta, no llevan documentación , llevan herramientas para arrancar adoquines y destrozar lo que se pueda, llevan gasolina para prender contenedores, y lo peor que, además vemos y nadie hace nada, en calles y avenidas donde se manifiestan hay sacas de piedras estrategicamente colocadas horas antes de la manifestación y nadie hace nada, de momento solo lo he visto en Barcelona pero supongo que se extenderá a otros municipios , el Ayuntamiento tiene por cojones que saber de esas sacas de piedra , pero no las retira, no hace nada. 

*Tengo una duda, y os pregunto*, se supone que las denuncias que se están haciendo, como lo de las fosas de Mequinenza o la super denuncia o querella de todo el ER , van contra Mena como cabeza, instigador y ordenante de todos esos crímenes. 

Mena nació en 1936 o sea tiene 85 años , con una mini píldora se lo cargan y dada su edad lo lógico es que, muera de muerte natural o sea pocas sospechas o ninguna habría sobre su muerte, mi pregunta es, si muere Mena ¿ cómo queda el ER ?


----------



## javvi (24 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> El Expediente Royuela se parece mucho al QAnon de EEUU donde denuncian cosas inimaginables y escalofriantes , eso sí como anónimos y aunque tienen documentación que apoyan sus tesis , ninguna denuncia judicial se ha hecho y a nivel público no hay nada , solo existe en la web y escondidos en miles de mensajes cifrados que hay que interpretar, la respuesta del sistema ha sido brutal y lo que más yu-yu da es que han sido todos los medios globales sin excepción , todos a una en contra de Trump y lo que representa y a favor de los demócratas socialistas que el mundo mundial sabe de sobra sobre el pantano que es ese partido.
> 
> En Francia más de lo mismo, ellos con grupos del Islam y organizaciones antisistemas que no son anti de nada y pro de todo lo que nos gobierna. En general todo el mundo occidental está muy agitado y ocupado en cavar nuestra propia tumba.
> 
> ...



Hay que tener en cuenta que, en contra de lo que se dice, los muertos sí hablan. Ahora da igual que esté vivo o muerto. Mena ya ha hablado y no se puede desdecir. O más que hablar ha escrito y de puño y letra. Eso es lo interesante porque la prueba caligráfica es de las que más peso tienen en un juicio. La escritura, a mano, es uno de los más precisos reflejos del alma, o sea, lo que realmente nos individualiza. Y ahí es donde interviene la ciencia que hasta puede detectar la presión con la que apretamos el bolígrafo, o si el ángulo del bucle de la ele es más o menos abierto. Se utilizan los aparatos más sofisticados. Tengamos en cuenta, como ocurre con el perito austriaco , que ni habla ni lee en español, no tiene ni puñetera idea de lo que se dice en los manuscritos que le dan, pero sabe perfectamente que el que escribe A es el mismo que escribe B. Por eso es un perito y no un aficionado.
No sé si respondo a lo que preguntas, pero algo que tiene que ver, creo.


----------



## Bimmer (24 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Si la existencia de ese "grupo" fuese real, el sistema lo desmantelaría en cinco minutos. Desgraciadamente, los verdaderos antiglobalistas, los verdaderos antisistema, no tenemos capacidad de organización ninguna, salvo para reunirnos a charlar en un hilo perdido de la red.



No estoy de acuerdo con esa postura tan pesimista, principal y únicamente porque va en contra de la historia la cuál siempre tiende a repetirse porque la historia es gente nueva cometiendo errores del pasado.



Debunker dijo:


> El Expediente Royuela se parece mucho al QAnon de EEUU donde denuncian cosas inimaginables y escalofriantes , eso sí como anónimos y aunque tienen documentación que apoyan sus tesis , ninguna denuncia judicial se ha hecho y a nivel público no hay nada , solo existe en la web y escondidos en miles de mensajes cifrados que hay que interpretar, la respuesta del sistema ha sido brutal y lo que más yu-yu da es que han sido todos los medios globales sin excepción , todos a una en contra de Trump y lo que representa y a favor de los demócratas socialistas que el mundo mundial sabe de sobra sobre el pantano que es ese partido.
> 
> En Francia más de lo mismo, ellos con grupos del Islam y organizaciones antisistemas que no son anti de nada y pro de todo lo que nos gobierna. En general todo el mundo occidental está muy agitado y ocupado en cavar nuestra propia tumba.
> 
> ...



Esto es un tema de astrología, el ciudadano medio no lo entendería pero hay gráficos astrales en los que cada X años se producen unos cambios, puede parecer una ida de olla pero es como si la vida fuese un videojuego con un guión escrito, la vida funciona por inercias, los globalistas llevan más de 100 años en el poder, por inercia se irán a tomar por culo y en uno de esos gráficos coincide en que será después del año 2030, esto no es ninguna magufada, es verdad y se puede experimentar, se nota mucho con los cambios de fase lunar.

Si Mena aparece tieso dará igual porque tenemos que dar por hecho que ante el silencio al Expediente Royuela, hay una trama de Mena en cada rincón de España, y por supuesto en el resto del mundo, Santiago mandó un mensaje a un tal Daniel, jefe de la policía judicial de Cataluña, la callada por respuesta, blanco y en botella, están todos en el ajo, creo que todos sabemos lo que hay que hacer y si lo decimos por aquí chapan el hilo, espero que los Royuela lo hagan como último recurso.


----------



## javvi (24 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con esa postura tan pesimista, principal y únicamente porque va en contra de la historia la cuál siempre tiende a repetirse porque la historia es gente nueva cometiendo errores del pasado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que todavía es más revelador es que el silencio no es total. No es 100% silencio, es 99, 99 ,digamos. Lo esclarecedor es ese 0,01. O lo que sea, yo soy muy malo para las matemáticas. 
Por ejemplo, creo que es el Quilombo, que le hizo una entrevista a Santiago y ya se la han retirado. Espero que alguien lo haya grabado, yo cometí la imprudencia de no hacerlo. O la respuesta de Xavier Orcajo, que no llegó ni a medio minuto la defensa de su amigo Mena. La patética respuesta de El País después de un año de silencio. Lo nerviosos que se ponen todos los que han tenido que dar algún tipo de respuesta negativa al ER, cuanto más breve mejor. Todo ello es muy revelador.


----------



## Duda Metódica (24 Feb 2021)

Las esposas de Germà Gordó y de Cándido CP son miembros del actual CGPJ. Según este digital, el PSOE estaría intentando, con la bendición del PP, colocar a la de CCP en la presidencia del Consejo como sucesora de Lesmes.


----------



## Peritta (24 Feb 2021)

Ahora mismo, on-line, acaban de empezar.


____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CASO BAR ESPAÑA (24 Feb 2021)

Santi Royuela y el juez Fernando Presencia en DIRECTO en estos momentos comentando todas las denuncias de las últimas semanas. A ver si dicen algo nuevo IMPORTANTE.



Os dejo por aquí unos vídeos del CASO BAR ESPAÑA, otro escalofriante caso que está siendo censurado y ocultado por la mafia judicial española donde políticos, jueces, empresarios y gentuza de mucho poder violaban, torturaban y asesinaban a menores en orgías y extrañas "fiestas" en masías y chalets. Supongo que no hace falta que os diga que también son los verdaderos asesinos de las niñas de Alcàsser.





LaSexta Noticias muestra el dibujo de una menor abusada en el CASO BAR ESPAÑA !!!
CASO BAR ESPAÑA Y CRIMEN DE ALCÀSSER: El espeluznante testimonio de Alberto Hernández (SUBTITULADO)
CASO BAR ESPAÑA Y CRIMEN DE ALCÀSSER: El espeluznante testimonio de Santiago Moreno (SUBTITULADO)
¡¡¡ YA SABEMOS QUIÉN VIOLÓ, TORTURÓ Y ASESINÓ A LAS NIÑAS DE ALCÀSSER !!! CASO BAR ESPAÑA


----------



## Peritta (24 Feb 2021)

El caso Bar España lo habéis jodido por politizarlo cabrones.

No vengas a malmeter que te veo venir.

Ya ve usté doña @Debunker lo que ha durado mi posta ahí, dos minutos pelaos...y para poner el mismo vídeo que ya he publicado yo. 

En este foro hay muchas pandillitas (si es que no son multinikes de un mismo usuario) y me han declarado la muerte civil. 
Pues les voy a dar la razón ya que el mejor modo que jorobar a un enemigo es no pareciéndosele (sic Marco Aurelio).

Total que abandono el foro a nada que vuelva a tener un número capicua de postas. 


____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (24 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que, en contra de lo que se dice, los muertos sí hablan. Ahora da igual que esté vivo o muerto. Mena ya ha hablado y no se puede desdecir. O más que hablar ha escrito y de puño y letra. Eso es lo interesante porque la prueba caligráfica es de las que más peso tienen en un juicio. La escritura, a mano, es uno de los más precisos reflejos del alma, o sea, lo que realmente nos individualiza. Y ahí es donde interviene la ciencia que hasta puede detectar la presión con la que apretamos el bolígrafo, o si el ángulo del bucle de la ele es más o menos abierto. Se utilizan los aparatos más sofisticados. Tengamos en cuenta, como ocurre con el perito austriaco , que ni habla ni lee en español, no tiene ni puñetera idea de lo que se dice en los manuscritos que le dan, pero sabe perfectamente que el que escribe A es el mismo que escribe B. Por eso es un perito y no un aficionado.
> No sé si respondo a lo que preguntas, pero algo que tiene que ver, creo.



Lo de la escritura como prueba, lo he defendido varias veces en este hilo, cuando alguien ha hablado de tener pruebas de ADN o huellas en los papeles, incluso he dicho que tanto huellas como ADN podrían incorporarse, añadirse, a los papeles de forma fraudulenta , pero la escritura es irrefutable y única de cada persona, y solo se puede falsificar en apariencia, hasta un ignorante en la materia lo descubriría , mucho más cuando no es una firma o un documento sino miles de documentos.

No me refería a eso, me refería a ley y las vueltas y revueltas de la ley que, en muchos casos te dejan pasmados, o sea que como el criminal es Mena y Mena está muerto y me temo que Ruiz también, no hay caso porque no se puede juzgar a los muertos. Eso es lo que pregunto.


----------



## Peritta (24 Feb 2021)

El Mena tiene que estar tentándose la ropa doña @Debunker porque lo que hay son pruebas caligráficas y muerto el perro...

pues éso mismo.

Es el triste destino de los sicarios. Igual que a los perros los acaban atrepellando los coches, a los sicarios les termina acabando otro sicario.

Cosas de las "hermandades", ya sabe.

Pero el que tiene que estar santiguándose hasta para tomar un café es el Arimany Manso. Y por romper la omertá o manto de silencio que le ha caído a este asunto paencima.
Es que a mi suegra le hemos perdido la pista desde el último aquelarre al que fue ¿sabe?, y a ésa no hay ucraniano grandote que le aguante dos cafelitos.









Lo dicho hermosos míos: no toméis nada que alguien os ofrezca por ahí, porque lo mismo no es droga.

Avisaos vais.

______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (24 Feb 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> El caso Bar España lo habéis jodido por politizarlo cabrones.
> 
> No vengas a malmeter que te veo venir.
> 
> ...




Te cito y así no cito a quien tengo que citar.

hace ya más de 20 años, creo que en 1999, se abrió un foro sobre las niñas de Alcasser , fui super activista en ese foro, yo había seguido el caso desde el minuto uno cuando ocurrió la desaparición de las niñas, lo seguí en todos los medios, en Canal9 de la CV , en Cruzando el Missipipi en prensa y todas partes, sin lugar a dudas el caso presentaba contradicciones muy fuertes y era un esperpento todo lo de la familia Anglés, pero todo quedaba a la imaginación e interpretación de tantos absurdos errores cometidos, de lo que realmente ocurrió, pruebas ni una.

El caso España es peor , he leído ciertas cosas en estos foros , nada me convence , no digo que no pueda ser, lo que digo es que es todo pura especulación y conclusiones que no son abaladas por pruebas , muy politizado.

Este caso, el ER, es totalmente único, no caben especulaciones, es claro y diáfano y pruebas todas , no se pueden pedir más, está todo, y ruego a tod@ que no metan aquí otras cosas que ya es bastante con esto y este hilo es para el ER , es la una única oportunidad que tenemos de cambiar las cosas, fijaros si tenemos suerte que no tenemos que salir a la calle, recibir palos etc. con este asunto solucionamos un montón de cosas , por lo mismo espero que tod@ seamos fieles al ER y nos dejemos de mandangas y discusiones tontas entre nosotros, por cierto, donde está renko?


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Si la existencia de ese "grupo" fuese real, el sistema lo desmantelaría en cinco minutos. Desgraciadamente, los verdaderos antiglobalistas, los verdaderos antisistema, no tenemos capacidad de organización ninguna, salvo para reunirnos a charlar en un hilo perdido de la red.




No te equivoques, 

EL ALCAZAR NO SE RINDE.

VENCIMOS Y VENCEREMOS CON EL SAGRADO CORAZON DE JESUS

JOSE ANTONIO, PRESENTE, EL FUE ANIQUILADO POR EL NOM PRECISAMENTE, UN JUEZ MASONAZO A ORDENES


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Feb 2021)

CASO BAR ESPAÑA dijo:


> Santi Royuela y el juez Fernando Presencia en DIRECTO en estos momentos comentando todas las denuncias de las últimas semanas. A ver si dicen algo nuevo IMPORTANTE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El belles ese va ( presuntamente) empericao en la foto


----------



## javvi (24 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Lo de la escritura como prueba, lo he defendido varias veces en este hilo, cuando alguien ha hablado de tener pruebas de ADN o huellas en los papeles, incluso he dicho que tanto huellas como ADN podrían incorporarse, añadirse, a los papeles de forma fraudulenta , pero la escritura es irrefutable y única de cada persona, y solo se puede falsificar en apariencia, hasta un ignorante en la materia lo descubriría , mucho más cuando no es una firma o un documento sino miles de documentos.
> 
> No me refería a eso, me refería a ley y las vueltas y revueltas de la ley que, en muchos casos te dejan pasmados, o sea que como el criminal es Mena y Mena está muerto y me temo que Ruiz también, no hay caso porque no se puede juzgar a los muertos. Eso es lo que pregunto.



Buena pregunta, ahora mismo no recuerdo cuántos más se autoinculpan de su puño y letra. Ruiz parece que está ya fuera de juego, Mena cualquier día; éste que debería haber estado en el juzgado 33 de BN ayer recuerdo algún papel, pero escrito a máquina. Están las huellas dactilares del que iba de recadero, el que trabajaba en Planeta. No lo sé, tengo que repasar el expediente y pensarlo más detenidamente, es verdad.


----------



## 34Pepe (24 Feb 2021)

Veo que hay una escalada en la narrativa de ER, hace ya muchos meses dije que estaban en standby, que no se entendía la parsimonia y la elección de casos para llamar o no la atención y eso ha cambiado

Se sigue un calendario y hay un "allegro, ma non troppo"

Ha aparecido un juez en los vídeos, un policia, una denuncia que les da vida en los juzgados...

Vuelven multinicks apoyándose unos a otros dirigiendo los argumentos y enfocando donde hay que mirar por si se nos pasaba....

Ahora me cojo el coche a Mequinenza, ahora una foto con Vox

Parece que se acerca el final, o el momento para el que se ha creado ER (o aprovechado su dinámica). 

Su manipulación siempre me ha parecido obvia, por ejemplo cuando el Campechano estuvo una semana en la picota de los medios apareció con fuerza en ER el caso 11M, al desaparecer el Campechano de los medios se olvidó esa narrativa y a otra cosa mariposa. Toma y daca.

Veremos si el cresccendo tiene final con fecha prefijada o es un subidón temporal a la espera de intercambios de favores tras las tramoyas

Los motivos que guían a ER se nos escapan, ellos tienen claro a qué están esperando y juegan con los tiempos. 

Da igual lo que les motive, impulse o guie, si la mierda se hace pública habrán hecho un gran favor a IsPain


----------



## Debunker (24 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Si Mena aparece tieso dará igual porque tenemos que dar por hecho que ante el silencio al Expediente Royuela, hay una trama de Mena en cada rincón de España, y por supuesto en el resto del mundo, Santiago mandó un mensaje a un tal Daniel, jefe de la policía judicial de Cataluña, la callada por respuesta, blanco y en botella, están todos en el ajo, creo que todos sabemos lo que hay que hacer y si lo decimos por aquí chapan el hilo, espero que los Royuela lo hagan como último recurso.



Me niego a creer que una trama como ésta , esté repartida por toda España, es imposible, no lo argumento porque me cansa, creo que no os dais cuenta de lo que es el ER y cientos de documentos con las alianzas políticas y económicas de la crema de la política socialista, ni siquiera Villarejo sabe la cuarta parte que los Royuelas y en declaraciones del mismo se van abriendo puertas del tipo de corrupción de cada partido porque de una forma u de otra todos recurrieron a Villarejo, pero unos por el choriceo y otros por lo mucho más grave que, en su recta final es destruir la nación española mientras chupan del bote como alimañas.


----------



## javvi (24 Feb 2021)

Itinerario del Expediente Royuela: 
Google Maps


----------



## javvi (24 Feb 2021)

*La Guardia Civil de Caspe recoge unos restos humanos aparecidos en Fuentes*
La Guardia Civil de Caspe recoge unos restos humanos aparecidos en Fuentes

Fuentes de Ebro


----------



## javvi (24 Feb 2021)

*Aparecen restos humanos en una zona de obras en Fuentes de Ebro*
Desde el ayuntamiento de la localidad zaragozana aseguran que podría tratarse de restos de una necrópolis o procedentes de la Guerra Civil.
9/6/2020 
Aparecen restos humanos en una zona de obras en Fuentes de Ebro
*NOTICIA FICTICIA*
Aparecen en Mequinenza restos humanos. Se encuentran en un páramo entre el castillo y el campo de tiro. Los expertos dudan si se trata de cadáveres de la Batalla del Ebro, durante la guerra civil, o si por el contrario de una batalla del Neolítico de unos neandertales catalanoparlantes contra unas cromañones castellanos que se disputaban el territorio.


----------



## Debunker (24 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *NOTICIA FICTICIA*
> Aparecen en Mequinenza restos humanos. Se encuentran en un páramo entre el castillo y el campo de tiro. Los expertos dudan si se trata de cadáveres de la Batalla del Ebro, durante la guerra civil, o si por el contrario de una batalla del Neolítico de unos neandertales catalanoparlantes contra unas cromañones castellanos que se disputaban el territorio.




 Muy bueno ¡


----------



## kozioł (24 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *Aparecen restos humanos en una zona de obras en Fuentes de Ebro*
> Desde el ayuntamiento de la localidad zaragozana aseguran que podría tratarse de restos de una necrópolis o procedentes de la Guerra Civil.
> 9/6/2020
> Aparecen restos humanos en una zona de obras en Fuentes de Ebro
> ...



*La guerra civil en Aragón (PDF), pág. 138*







_*"TRES LETRAS: PER CATALUNYA. Durante el año 2012 llevamos a cabo una serie de intervenciones relacionadas con la Batalla del Ebro en el tramo comprendido entre las localidades de Fayón y Mequinenza. Los abruptos barrancos y la dificultad de acceso de muchos de los escenarios, junto a la elevada cifra de soldados caídos en las operaciones llevadas a cabo, son la causa de que en cualquier recoveco,bajo cualquier árbol o arbusto se encuentren restos de los combatientes.*_
*Durante los trabajos pudimos documentar la trinchera donde falleció uno de esos soldados perteneciente posiblemente a la CCXXVI Brigada Mixta de la 42 División 3 , una unidad formada en Cataluña, de las primeras que cruzó el Ebro el 25 de julio de 1938, y que con audacia tomaron los Auts sin sufrir bajas y capturando una batería completa de obuses y más de cuatrocientos prisioneros (Reverte, 2003). 

Interrumpido su avance en la citada posición aguantaron intensos bombardeos hasta que el 6 de agosto se vieron obligados a replegarse con inmediatez hasta la orilla del río (Engel, 2005, p. 223). Nuestro protagonista, catalán de corazón y posiblemente también de origen, defendía la legalidad constitucional española contra el enemigo fascista en esta tesitura cuando fue alcanzado por la metralla que acabó con su vida. 
*
_*Sus escasos compañeros supervivientes tuvieron que salir de aquella ratonera “por piernas” dejando abandonados a sus compañeros en la posición en que se han mantenido hasta nuestros días."*_

(Ubicación de los Auts)

*Google Maps: Montaña de Los Auts*


*Lista de Fosas Comunes - Congreso de Arquelogía Profesional 2017 (Gobierno de Aragón), link PDF*


----------



## javvi (24 Feb 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> *La guerra civil en Aragón (PDF), pág. 138*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 581721
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, y ya fuera bromas, el escenario de la Batalla del Ebro es perfecto. La batalla se desarrolló, precisamente, desde el área de Mequinenza, siguiendo el curso del Ebro, hasta prácticamente el delta. Junto con la de Brunete y la de Teruel es una de las más cruentas de la Guerra Civil. Toda esa zona debe estar todavía sembrada de cadáveres, de soldados que murieron en 1938.
De modo que, siempre que puedan controlar el tema, si asoma un indiscreto cráneo, pueden decir que es de la Batalla del Ebro.
Unas páginas atrás estábamos debatiendo de cómo la ciencia interviene en el derecho. Un juez no puede ser un experto en todo, tiene que apoyarse en los peritos de los distintos saberes, ciencias: físicos, químicos, informáticos, médicos forenses.
El ER consiste en que durante muchos años pudieron controlar el tema. Los peritos, los científicos, son humanos y, por tanto, corrompibles. Así ha funcionado. Ahora, no sabemos por qué, una fuerza misteriosa protege a los Royuela . Tienen la suficiente publicidad como para que los otros estén acojonados. Porque la baza de los Royuela está en la ciencia, que puede dictaminar perfectamente quién ha escrito qué. El juez no puede obviar lo que afirme el perito caligráfico.
Y no sé muy bien por qué suelto este rollo. Pero, bueno, ya está.


----------



## Effetá (24 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> El Expediente Royuela se parece mucho al QAnon de EEUU donde denuncian cosas inimaginables y escalofriantes , eso sí como anónimos y aunque tienen documentación que apoyan sus tesis , ninguna denuncia judicial se ha hecho y a nivel público no hay nada , solo existe en la web y escondidos en miles de mensajes cifrados que hay que interpretar, la respuesta del sistema ha sido brutal y lo que más yu-yu da es que han sido todos los medios globales sin excepción , todos a una en contra de Trump y lo que representa y a favor de los demócratas socialistas que el mundo mundial sabe de sobra sobre el pantano que es ese partido.
> 
> En Francia más de lo mismo, ellos con grupos del Islam y organizaciones antisistemas que no son anti de nada y pro de todo lo que nos gobierna. En general todo el mundo occidental está muy agitado y ocupado en cavar nuestra propia tumba.
> 
> ...



Pues fíjate, esta tarde escuchaba el vídeo con el juez Presencia y con el policía José Antonio (no recuerdo el apellido). Estaban refiriéndose a la disciplina con la que el sgto Ruiz se atenía a las instrucciones, razón por la cual también en la búsqueda lo tienen en cuenta. Hablaban de que los conspiradores habrían descartado expresamente las minas, al igual que el arrojar los cuerpos al río. Que se trataba de enterramientos. Y entonces, me pregunto, ¿no es más sencillo deshacerse de los cuerpos en las minas, teniendo en cuenta que el terreno estaba agujereado y que las minas no eran seguras, que se advertía a los que quisieran adentrarse). Y tirar los cuerpos previamente lastrados al río (o mejor al mar si los llevaban desde Barcelona) es más seguro. Bueno, eso me parece. 
Entonces, ¿no será que hay una intención en Mena de librarse del problema pero, simultáneamente, tenerlos de alguna manera a mano por si hicieran falta? O si no, ¿no sería propio de la personalidad de este tipo dejar las pruebas que inculpen a otros a su muerte? Sin pensar en protegerse, simplemente para darse el gusto de dejarles el marrón a los supervivientes


----------



## Bimmer (24 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Me niego a creer que una trama como ésta , esté repartida por toda España, es imposible, no lo argumento porque me cansa, creo que no os dais cuenta de lo que es el ER y cientos de documentos con las alianzas políticas y económicas de la crema de la política socialista, ni siquiera Villarejo sabe la cuarta parte que los Royuelas y en declaraciones del mismo se van abriendo puertas del tipo de corrupción de cada partido porque de una forma u de otra todos recurrieron a Villarejo, pero unos por el choriceo y otros por lo mucho más grave que, en su recta final es destruir la nación española mientras chupan del bote como alimañas.



Te niegas a creerlo o no quieres saber que existe, los servidores de este hilo tenemos la virtud de que hemos aceptado la realidad, la cruda realidad, lo fácil es ver el expediente e ignorarlo como si fuese falso, lo difícil es aceptar que es real y afrontarlo, esto implica reconocer que vivimos en una mentira, los que tienen que velar por nuestra seguridad y bienestar son los mayores criminales que existen.

Acepta que el expediente es algo ínfimo comparado con la mierda que hay sin salir, experimentos científicos con humanos, pederastia, tráfico de órganos, rituales satánicos, etc, hay que aceptar que esto ocurre y no hay que asustarse ni tener miedo, hay que afrontarlo para acabar con ello.

Por cierto, atentos a esto. "CASUALIDADES" :

Medalla al Mérito Civil al Sargento Comandante de Puesto de Benalup-Casas Viejas, Sergio Peña Ruiz

Sergio Peña Ruiz


----------



## javvi (25 Feb 2021)

*Interpuesta la denuncia por la fosas de Mequinenza en la Guardia Civil por parte de ACODAP

Google Maps*


----------



## Bimmer (25 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Te niegas a creerlo o no quieres saber que existe, los servidores de este hilo tenemos la virtud de que hemos aceptado la realidad, la cruda realidad, lo fácil es ver el expediente e ignorarlo como si fuese falso, lo difícil es aceptar que es real y afrontarlo, esto implica reconocer que vivimos en una mentira, los que tienen que velar por nuestra seguridad y bienestar son los mayores criminales que existen.
> 
> Acepta que el expediente es algo ínfimo comparado con la mierda que hay sin salir, experimentos científicos con humanos, pederastia, tráfico de órganos, rituales satánicos, etc, hay que aceptar que esto ocurre y no hay que asustarse ni tener miedo, hay que afrontarlo para acabar con ello.
> 
> ...



He dado con un teniente de la guardia civil que se apellida García Ruiz :

El teniente Francisco García Ruiz, presidente de la Unión de Oficiales (UO) de la Guardia Civil, alias "el chihuahua" : 







"¿Cómo puedo negociar con quien me apunta con una pistola?"


----------



## Peritta (25 Feb 2021)

34Pepe dijo:


> Vuelven multinicks apoyándose unos a otros dirigiendo los argumentos y enfocando donde hay que mirar por si se nos pasaba....



Oiga, oiga, que yo soy un particular y por aquí no conozco a nadie.
Ni ganas.
He abandonado el hilo a poco que alguien me acusó de querer acaparar fama y protagonismo, ya ves tú, en un foro anónimo, y que el OP me llamara dos veces gilipollas. Luego no me van a doler prendas por abandonar el foro definitivamente dentro de unas postas.

A por lo que yo venía a este hilo señor, ya lo he obtenido: redención. Y creo que algunos pecaos ya los he expiado al intervenir por aquí sin hacer el Camino de Santiago en año jubilar. Su motivo de usté mesié, que aparece por aquí por vez primera y con multinike nueva, pues no lo sé. Explìquesusté o acabará en el saco de los sospechosos, o en el ignore haciendo compañía al Voodoo.

Pero el motivo que impulsa a los Royuela es el asesinato de un familiar cercano.
Mu cercano.

Total que si es por multinikes quien primero las huele debajo las tiene.
Y dese usté por aludido tío sospechoso.



Debunker dijo:


> Me niego a creer que una trama como ésta , esté repartida por toda España, es imposible, no lo argumento porque me cansa, creo que no os dais cuenta de lo que es el ER y cientos de documentos con las alianzas políticas y económicas de la crema de la política socialista, ni siquiera Villarejo sabe la cuarta parte que los Royuelas y en declaraciones del mismo se van abriendo puertas del tipo de corrupción de cada partido porque de una forma u de otra todos recurrieron a Villarejo, pero unos por el choriceo y otros por lo mucho más grave que, en su recta final es destruir la nación española mientras chupan del bote como alimañas.



No, si a mí también me gustaría creer que no hay varias tramas como ésta

pero es que no puedo.

No tengo tragaderas tan grandes.

Aquí soy de la opinion de @Bimmer.
El comisario Villarejo no va a hablar de las corruptelas de la PSOE mientras éstos tengan la llave de su celda. ¿No tuvieron que llevarle el otro día al hospital con muchas prisas?.
Pues éso mismo.
Lo que no sé es qué hará éste con su zulo. El Pedro Jota está domesticaíto desde que le quitaron de la dirección de El Mundo y no le dejaron abrir periódico nuevo en cinco años, de modo que dudo que ninguna prensa se lo publique. Además le caería al zulo el secreto de sumario paencima si revela dónde lo tiene. ...Y ya sabe con qué facilidad pierden los del Ministerio de Justicia pruebas e informes.

Pierden hasta escenarios del crimen de cuatro en cuatro.







Es al zulo donde tendrá el archivo secreto el exsuseñoría don Baltasar al que habría que echarle mano. Seguro que hay chicha. Pero archivos secretos tiene que tener tocristo.

La guerra es pues entre pregoneros y masones. Bendito País de Porteras.


Si a los togasucias los ha investigado (y extorsionado) el Mena, nada me dice a mí que los mossos, los de la Nacional, los de la CNI y hasta los municipales y los de la Prosegur no hayan investigado también (y supongo que extorsionado) a suseñorías, que son las nuestras.

¡Jesús qué cruz!.

-¿Y tú por qué eres juez muchacho?.
-Porque aprobé una oposición.

Y de ahí todo.

De los que entraron por el 4º Turno no digo nada, que ya se haréis ustedes una idea.



Bimmer dijo:


> He dado con un teniente de la guardia civil que se apellida García Ruiz :



Sí, a mí también me gustaría saber el aspecto que tenía, ... o tiene, si es que no está muerto sino de parranda por ahí con el Paesa

o con el GEO Torronteras.

Es por seguir con la historieta del sargento Kim de la policía Benetérita coreana, que parece que me he estancado. No, no es que no se me ocurra nada, es alrevés don Andrés, _me se_ ocurren demasiadas cosas pero no sé cómo contárselas a los coreanos

ni a las coreanas




Pero la foto del sargento Ruiz nos la pondrá por aquí algún mañacopikolo del departamento de filtraciones si es que logra vencer su miedo, que parece que va a ser lo único libre que nos van a dejar los comunisto-bolivarianos que nos pastorean.

No ponga fotos si no está mu seguro, no porque nos vayan a cerrar el foro, que éso no lo van a hacer porque sería romper el manto de silencio (capotillo en nuestro caso, que semos mu pocos) y admitir que conocen la existencia del expediente Royuela, sino porque terminan pagando justos por pecadores caramba.

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (25 Feb 2021)

*El fiscal Anticorrupción investigó a fascistas madrileños, entre ellos Rafael López Diéguez*


----------



## CASO BAR ESPAÑA (25 Feb 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> El caso Bar España lo habéis jodido por politizarlo cabrones.
> 
> No vengas a malmeter que te veo venir.
> 
> ...



El CASO BAR ESPAÑA no ha sido politizado pedazo de subnormal. Hay jueces, políticos de muchos partidos implicados, (desde Izquierda Unida a PP) y empresarios implicados. Es un caso muy parecido al Expediente Royuela en el sentido de que la principal implicada es la mafia judicial española. Se nota desde lejos que eres un/a troll asqueroso/a. Hasta los dos casos podrían estar relacionados con el ex fiscal Cándido Conde-Pumpido. Infórmate (no en los medios oficiales al régimen del 78) y deja de hacer el ridículo, que lo único que haces es meter mierda en tus posts. Se te ve el plumero desde lejos.


----------



## Tigershark (25 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *El fiscal Anticorrupción investigó a fascistas madrileños, entre ellos Rafael López Diéguez*



ya estamos con las rencillas personales este chico no aprende de verdad, en vez de ser agradecido por ser entrevistado dos veces en radio ya en el programa de maxima audiencia .. este Santi tiene cosas de niñato.


----------



## javvi (25 Feb 2021)

En manos de la benemérita.
José Antonio Serrano Balaguer, miembro de ACODAP , presenta denuncia ante la Guardia Civil

Guardia Civil Puesto de Caspe


----------



## Leon1 (25 Feb 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> ya estamos con las rencillas personales este chico no aprende de verdad, en vez de ser agradecido por ser entrevistado dos veces en radio ya en el programa de maxima audiencia .. este Santi tiene cosas de niñato.



Que pasó con radio ya?, Santiago está molesto porque no se hacen eco más del tema? Quizás está tratando de provocarlos, de llamar la atención, precisamente yo estaba pensando en espamearles con mensajes y a ver si se anima a hablar de esto Pío Moa por ejemplo que veo que tiene una sección en esa radio y siempre me pareció un hombre coherente y honrado. No sé, me da muy mal rollo que los pocos comunicadores que hablan del tema luego enmudecen y hasta se cabrean si les mencionan el ER, como el Rubén Gisbert.


----------



## javvi (25 Feb 2021)

*Un vídeo muy interesante que nos adentra en la justicia.
*


----------



## Uritorco (25 Feb 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> ya estamos con las rencillas personales este chico no aprende de verdad, en vez de ser agradecido por ser entrevistado dos veces en radio ya en el programa de maxima audiencia .. este Santi tiene cosas de niñato.



Rezuma un rencor no disimulado contra sus antiguo sector político que a mi también me llama la atención, pues denota una falta de nobleza y humildad bastante preocupante que no dice mucho a favor de su persona, al contrario de su padre. Se cree que por el hecho de estar denunciando la mayor trama de corrupción los demás están obligados a postrarse ante él obligatoriamente.


----------



## 34Pepe (25 Feb 2021)

Y a tí quién te ha citado primadonna??

Es la segunda vez en este hilo que me contestas buscando OCULTAR el verdadero motivo de mi post, que es ni más ni menos LOS TIEMPOS, LAS MOTIVACIONES Y LOS INTERCAMBIOS OCULTOS de favores, info o vete a saber qué de la familia Royuela (que me la sopla si sacan la mierda a la luz, pero si el precio es alto igual deciden callar)

Se te cala más por lo que NO contestas que por a dónde quieres dirigir la atención
SIgue hablando de las veces que participo o multinicks o voodoss o sospechosos

ignórame, please, y te ahorras mis posts


----------



## javvi (25 Feb 2021)

Amiguitos: estamos fichados por la Casa de la cuesta de la Perdices. No menciona este foro, pero sí el canal de yutú y el feisbuc.

*El CNI monitoriza el canal de Santi Royuela ¿Qué hará el Rey?*


----------



## Bimmer (25 Feb 2021)

34Pepe dijo:


> Veo que hay una escalada en la narrativa de ER, hace ya muchos meses dije que estaban en standby, que no se entendía la parsimonia y la elección de casos para llamar o no la atención y eso ha cambiado
> 
> Se sigue un calendario y hay un "allegro, ma non troppo"
> 
> ...




A mi hay algo de @renko que me escama, tiene dos hilos exitosos, este del expediente y otro anterior sobre el NWO (Agenda 2030), en ninguno de ellos publica en el post inicial información sobre el fraude del nombre legal y la estafa del derecho positivo que vulnera al derecho natural, mucho menos propone hacer algo en el expediente royuela.

A destacar que renko apenas ha aportado mensajes salvo cuando lo de Mequinenza y fue para lo que todos hemos visto, los Royuela esperaban a que renko escribiese algo para dar el siguiente paso, después de esto se ha pirado del hilo, también ha ignorado las propuestas que se han hecho aquí al respecto del expediente y en su otro hilo con mucha más repercusión no le da propaganda al expediente para que el personal de ese hilo venga a este y lo suba en mensajes y visitas.




Peritta dijo:


> No ponga fotos si no está mu seguro, no porque nos vayan a cerrar el foro, que éso no lo van a hacer porque sería romper el manto de silencio (capotillo en nuestro caso, que semos mu pocos) y admitir que conocen la existencia del expediente Royuela, sino porque terminan pagando justos por pecadores caramba.



Teniendo en cuenta que es teniente y presidente de ese organismo y se apellida García Ruiz, blanco y en botella perita, nuestro Ruiz si vive que tenga entre 60 y pico, el susodicho teniente este que tenga algo menos, rozando los 60 si es que no los tiene ya, pueden ser perfectamente hermanos.

Vi también un tal Luis García Ruiz, un militar brazo derecho de Franco, fue gobernador civil de Islas Baleares, tuvo un hijo que mantenía el García Ruiz y luego otro segundo apellido, este tipo también militar se hizo arquitecto en Barcelona, a partir de ahí se pierde la pista de su descendencia.

Tiene sentido pensar que García Ruiz sea una estirpe de militares pasados de rosca que les gusta estar en todas las movidas, al igual que Mena que pertenece a una estirpe de fiscales, en el que hasta su bisabuelo estuvo vinculado en el mundillo judicial ejerciendo de magistrado, osea que la cosa viene de 1800 y poco.
No recuerdo el forero que compartió información de otro guardia civil que se apellida García Ruiz, creo que teniente o coronel, ese tipo es más joven, que tenga sobre los cuarenta y pico ahora, y para más inri el sargento que compartí ayer sobre la treintena de edad y que se apellida Peña Ruiz, pueden que sean casualidades, sí, pero huele un poco raro. 

@Debunker Has sido la que más importancia ha dado a las notas escritas por lo que has debido leer muchas, he visto un documento que me parece relevante y me gustaría saber si piensas que se asemeja a la letra de Mena, se lo digo a Debunker pero obviamente me interesa la opinión del resto de foreros, aquí el documento :


----------



## Debunker (25 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> @Debunker Has sido la que más importancia ha dado a las notas escritas por lo que has debido leer muchas, he visto un documento que me parece relevante y me gustaría saber si piensas que se asemeja a la letra de Mena, se lo digo a Debunker pero obviamente me interesa la opinión del resto de foreros, aquí el documento :




Yo no soy experta en caligrafía ni mucho menos, conozco la importancia de un documento escrito o una simple firma porque durante muchos años he sido intermediaria de contratos no solo nacionales también internacionales y en la venta inmobiliaria. 

El documento que adjuntas a mi no me parece la letra de Mena ni aunque su autor , si fuera Mena, haya intentando disimular la escritura que eso también se hace y más de lo que creemos, el autor me parece una persona inestable y no muy segura de sus convicciones , es lo máximo que puedo decir y dada mi poca preparación en esta materia , lo que digo vale nada.


----------



## Debunker (25 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Rezuma un rencor no disimulado contra sus antiguo sector político que a mi también me llama la atención, pues denota una falta de nobleza y humildad bastante preocupante que no dice mucho a favor de su persona, al contrario de su padre. Se cree que por el hecho de estar denunciando la mayor trama de corrupción los demás están obligados a postrarse ante él obligatoriamente.



Nunca he pertenecido a ningún partido político , pero soy muy de derechas y eso es lo que he venido votando, y una cosa que no aguanto del puto PP es que cuando el PSOE coge una presa del PP la destroza, se ceba en la presa y su entorno sin que nadie del PP salga en su defensa o aclarar la verdad.

Aún lloro a Rita Barberá que por supuesto no era perfecta, nadie es perfecto, la conocí personalmente bastante bien, lo que hicieron con ella simple y llanamente fue un asesinato televisado y los hdp del PP no movieron ni un dedo. 

Me imagino que a Santi le ocurre lo mismo, ante una denuncia de la envergadura del ER, posiblemente los "fachas" ni movieron un dedo, lo que habría hoy en España si el ER denunciara en mayoría a la derecha , no quiero ni pensar lo entretenidos que estaríamos en todos los medios y el descomunal destrozo de la derecha, vamos seguro que los ajusticiaban en la misma calle las turbas izquierdistas.


----------



## Tigershark (25 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Rezuma un rencor no disimulado contra sus antiguo sector político que a mi también me llama la atención, pues denota una falta de nobleza y humildad bastante preocupante que no dice mucho a favor de su persona, al contrario de su padre. Se cree que por el hecho de estar denunciando la mayor trama de corrupción los demás están obligados a postrarse ante él obligatoriamente.



Exacto , tiene cosas de niñato este Santiago ,no se puede morder la mano que te da de comer, muchos patriotas te estaban ayudando indirectamente , Diéguez te estaba ayudando poniendote un micrófono delante de la jeta ¿por qué atacarlo?. Don Alberto si que tiene clase para regalar además de ser más listo aunque no sea científico..




Leon1 dijo:


> Que pasó con radio ya?, Santiago está molesto porque no se hacen eco más del tema? Quizás está tratando de provocarlos, de llamar la atención, precisamente yo estaba pensando en espamearles con mensajes y a ver si se anima a hablar de esto Pío Moa por ejemplo que veo que tiene una sección en esa radio y siempre me pareció un hombre coherente y honrado. No sé, me da muy mal rollo que los pocos comunicadores que hablan del tema luego enmudecen y hasta se cabrean si les mencionan el ER, como el Rubén Gisbert.



No se si lo sabes pero Rafael López Diéguez es el dueño de Radio Ya , cuyo programa estrella de las mañanas es En la boca del Lobo con un cifra considerable de oyentes de 100.000 al día o quizás más, bueno pues invitaron a Santiago a hacerle una entrevista donde explica el caso , creo recordar que hubo una segunda entrevista ,la idea era que sería invitado cuando hubiera novedades , pero hasta un día que a Santiago se le cruzaron los cables porque Diéguez no respondía a sus mensajes cuando indirectamente ya le estaba echando una mano abriendole los micrófonos de su radio, y lo atacó duramente ademas de cagarse en el sector patriotico cuando eramos muchos de ellos los que le apoyabamos indirectamente subiendo vídeos del caso a canales de youtube con el riesgo que eso conlleva , hasta se hizo amigo de un indepe y todo ,bueno al final pidió perdón y se tomó unas vacaciones.pero ya había arruinado su participación en Radio Ya.Ahora vuelve a la carga y además con cierto tonillo provinciano tontorrón que tanto se estila por esas tierras.



Debunker dijo:


> Nunca he pertenecido a ningún partido político , pero soy muy de derechas y eso es lo que he venido votando, y una cosa que no aguanto del puto PP es que cuando el PSOE coge una presa del PP la destroza, se ceba en la presa y su entorno sin que nadie del PP salga en su defensa o aclarar la verdad.
> 
> Aún lloro a Rita Barberá que por supuesto no era perfecta, nadie es perfecto, la conocí personalmente bastante bien, lo que hicieron con ella simple y llanamente fue un asesinato televisado y los hdp del PP no movieron ni un dedo.
> 
> Me imagino que a Santi le ocurre lo mismo, ante una denuncia de la envergadura del ER, posiblemente los "fachas" ni movieron un dedo, lo que habría hoy en España si el ER denunciara en mayoría a la derecha , no quiero ni pensar lo entretenidos que estaríamos en todos los medios y el descomunal destrozo de la derecha, vamos seguro que los ajusticiaban en la misma calle las turbas izquierdistas.



Los fachas le estaban dando la oportunidad de hablar en una radio , que no es moco de pavo y muchos de nosotros le apoyabamos indirectamente en nuestros canales de youtube ,no fue bonito cagarse en todos ,fue un niñato que se quiso desligar y hacerse el trasversal con su amigos indepes , me imagino la pelotera con Don Alberto porque bien mereció una buena reprimenda.


----------



## Debunker (25 Feb 2021)

Effetá dijo:


> Pues fíjate, esta tarde escuchaba el vídeo con el juez Presencia y con el policía José Antonio (no recuerdo el apellido). Estaban refiriéndose a la disciplina con la que el sgto Ruiz se atenía a las instrucciones, razón por la cual también en la búsqueda lo tienen en cuenta. Hablaban de que los conspiradores habrían descartado expresamente las minas, al igual que el arrojar los cuerpos al río. Que se trataba de enterramientos. Y entonces, me pregunto, ¿no es más sencillo deshacerse de los cuerpos en las minas, teniendo en cuenta que el terreno estaba agujereado y que las minas no eran seguras, que se advertía a los que quisieran adentrarse). Y tirar los cuerpos previamente lastrados al río (o mejor al mar si los llevaban desde Barcelona) es más seguro. Bueno, eso me parece.
> Entonces, ¿no será que hay una intención en Mena de librarse del problema pero, simultáneamente, tenerlos de alguna manera a mano por si hicieran falta? O si no, ¿no sería propio de la personalidad de este tipo dejar las pruebas que inculpen a otros a su muerte? Sin pensar en protegerse, simplemente para darse el gusto de dejarles el marrón a los supervivientes




Sobre el mar, Mena le dice a Ruiz que, no es seguro que siempre un barco pesquero puede causar problemas, el mar suele devolver los muertos, en un río más , lluvias torrenciales pueden crear corrientes de agua que arrastran las aguas profundas del río y todo lo que hay en ellas, sobre las minas no tengo ni idea pero creo que el problema es la cantidad de muertos, uno o dos cadáveres pueden ser escondidos en cualquier parte, el mar o el río, ya sería mala suerte que los descubrieran, pero hablamos de 100 cadáveres en Mequinenza , eso sería un volumen de tres pares de narices, para enterrarlos o tirarlos a las minas, les exigiría al equipo conocer en profundidad los túneles de las minas y saber donde podría haber injerencias de cualquier tipo en los túneles de las Minas como obras, cierres de bocas , inspecciones de seguridad etc.


----------



## Debunker (25 Feb 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Exacto , tiene cosas de niñato este Santiago ,no se puede morder la mano que te da de comer, muchos patriotas te estaban ayudando indirectamente , Diéguez te estaba ayudando poniendote un micrófono delante de la jeta ¿por qué atacarlo?. Don Alberto si que tiene clase para regalar además de ser más listo aunque no sea científico..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con lo que expones, solo he intentando comprender a Santi, en realidad y ya puestos, Santi me decepciona en muchas cosas, nada que ver con su padre , sin ir más lejos, el vídeo de ayer con la comparecencia del Juez Presencia y el poli José Antonio, Santi comienza a dar datos erróneos total sobre lo que había dicho Mena de donde ubicar las fosas , no tenía ni idea, el poli le tiene que rectificar con exquisitez, Santi ni se había molestado en dar una vuelta por Mequinenza con google earth y mejor con los planos históricos , 3/4 partes del vídeo se lo chupó la denuncia que le han hecho a Santi y el poli animándole y pasándole la mano por el lomo, porque Santi estaba, a todas luces, hecho caca. 

Si no fuera por la ayuda que han recibido recientemente, Santi se comería los mocos con el ER, el mérito total es de su padre


----------



## javvi (25 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que expones, solo he intentando comprender a Santi, en realidad y ya puestos, Santi me decepciona en muchas cosas, nada que ver con su padre , sin ir más lejos, el vídeo de ayer con la comparecencia del Juez Presencia y el poli José Antonio, Santi comienza a dar datos erróneos total sobre lo que había dicho Mena de donde ubicar las fosas , no tenía ni idea, el poli le tiene que rectificar con exquisitez, Santi ni se había molestado en dar una vuelta por Mequinenza con google earth y mejor con los planos históricos , 3/4 partes del vídeo se lo chupó la denuncia que le han hecho a Santi y el poli animándole y pasándole la mano por el lomo, porque Santi estaba, a todas luces, hecho caca.
> 
> Si no fuera por la ayuda que han recibido recientemente, Santi se comería los mocos con el ER, el mérito total es de su padre



Esto rebasa a cualquiera y se cometen errores, no los niego. Sólo la querella debe robarle todas sus horas de vigilia. Pero mira, hoy he detectado un fallo en la relación de asesinatos, me he puesto en contacto con él para avisarle y sólo ha tardado unos minutos en responderme y darme las gracias.


----------



## Effetá (25 Feb 2021)

Demasiada fortaleza muestra, el muchacho. Claro que se equivocará, pero es que tiene una carga muy grande. Todo mi ánimo.


----------



## Tigershark (25 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que expones, solo he intentando comprender a Santi, en realidad y ya puestos, Santi me decepciona en muchas cosas, nada que ver con su padre , sin ir más lejos, el vídeo de ayer con la comparecencia del Juez Presencia y el poli José Antonio, Santi comienza a dar datos erróneos total sobre lo que había dicho Mena de donde ubicar las fosas , no tenía ni idea, el poli le tiene que rectificar con exquisitez, Santi ni se había molestado en dar una vuelta por Mequinenza con google earth y mejor con los planos históricos , 3/4 partes del vídeo se lo chupó la denuncia que le han hecho a Santi y el poli animándole y pasándole la mano por el lomo, porque Santi estaba, a todas luces, hecho caca.
> 
> Si no fuera por la ayuda que han recibido recientemente, Santi se comería los mocos con el ER, el mérito total es de su padre



Cuando se metió con el sector patriota le mandé un mensaje de buenas maneras por youtube diciendo que se estaba equivocando que muchos de sus seguidores eramos de ese sector patriota y no mereciamos ese escarnio , al contrario de rectificar se puso a insultar sin conocerme de nada ya sabía que no había hecho nunca nada para la causa mientras el fue un héroe por poner un petardo y tragarse diez años de carcel ,directamente le mande a la mierda y no quise responderle más , ese día borré demi canal el vídeo de su entrevista en radioya que tenía más de 10000 visitas y me fui apartando del caso ,aunque nunca lo suficiente ,si lo sigo es pors u padre al que admiro que Dios le de salud y no nos deje porque sin el este barco irá a la deriva.


----------



## Bimmer (25 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Esto rebasa a cualquiera y se cometen errores, no los niego. Sólo la querella debe robarle todas sus horas de vigilia. Pero mira, hoy he detectado un fallo en la relación de asesinatos, me he puesto en contacto con él para avisarle y sólo ha tardado unos minutos en responderme y darme las gracias.



Por correo o Facebook? El CNI tiene monitorizado el Facebook y el canal de Youtube, pero seguramente todo lo demás, correos, foros, etc, de hecho no aparece en forocoches el hilo del expediente que tenia más de 200 mensajes, lo habrán borrado.

Por cierto, sabéis de algún caso en el que el equipo de turno de Mena fallase en la operación? Me parece muy raro que entre tantos casos no hubiese nadie que plantara cara y de perdidos al río..

Con el tema de los narcotraficantes me parece acojonante que les robaran la droga como si nada, o los denunciantes de los asesinados que acabasen en el hospital y no pasara nada, ni el médico actuaba de oficio denunciandolo.

No se nos olvide que esto es a nivel internacional, tema espías, escoltas y... mercenarios.

¿Por qué no hemos empezado por los mercenarios? Los mercenarios son soldados privados y hay centros oficiales que los forman, Ruiz, Peña y sus equipos debieron formarse en esos centros, sobre todo para hacer contactos, luego ellos mismos darian cuatro clases a los delincuentes de poca monta para que se encargaran de hacer los trabajos sucios.

Hay que mirar con lupa todo sobre los soldados privados, seguro que los policías y detectives que sigan el expediente royuela es por lo primero que habrán empezado.


----------



## javvi (25 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Por correo o Facebook? El CNI tiene monitorizado el Facebook y el canal de Youtube, pero seguramente todo lo demás, correos, foros, etc, de hecho no aparece en forocoches el hilo del expediente que tenia más de 200 mensajes, lo habrán borrado.
> 
> Por cierto, sabéis de algún caso en el que el equipo de turno de Mena fallase en la operación? Me parece muy raro que entre tantos casos no hubiese nadie que plantara cara y de perdidos al río..
> 
> ...



Por correo. Sí, doy por hecho que estamos fichados, es un riesgo que hay que asumir.
El tema del narcotráfico es muy gordo, tengamos en cuenta que uno de los mejores clientes de la empresa Mena S.A. es Mozer Al Kasser, que llegó a ser el enemigo number one de los USA cuando dejó de trapichear lo que a ellos les convenía. Precisamente le estaba dando vueltas a que en el ER no aparecen los mossos. Siempre GC y PN. Alguna noticia relacionada con el narcotrapicheo ha salpicado a José Luis TRAPichERO, jefe de los mozos. Sospecho que tiene que haber una especie de ER pero con los mozos y los convergentes. Si llego a alguna conclusión lo pondré en un post. y
Y lo último sí, es raro. Es como si la maquinaria funcionase perfectamente,. Y para una vez que falla, que recuerde ahora, menudo fallo: Marianico y Espe. Un poco raro, sí.


----------



## javvi (25 Feb 2021)

*El fiscal Mena ordenó investigar a hijos y niestos de militares franquistas*


----------



## Peritta (26 Feb 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> ya estamos con las rencillas personales este chico no aprende de verdad, en vez de ser agradecido por ser entrevistado dos veces en radio ya en el programa de maxima audiencia .. este Santi tiene cosas de niñato.



Ya dije por aquí, hace muchas postas (no mías) que don Santiago tenía dejes de hijo único. Debe de ser el pequeño de la casa (polvo de pasillo) y padece de las mismas pamplinas que los hijos únicos.

Éste es el texto que le he dejado por allí.



Spoiler



Santi picha mía, por no decir carajote, haz el favor de pedir el santo y seña antes de soltar el escopetazo.
Si has insultado gratuitamente al menda ése (no sé quién es el López Dieguez) estás condenado a escribirle unas letras en desagravio, y para pedirle que te perdone.

A éso está obligado.

No, don Santiago, usté no está sobre los zapatos de el otro, él no debe de entender nada, es usté, mesié, quien ha de explicarse.
Hala, a estrujarse las neuronas.
Y si encima le ha mandado documentación a cascoporro, déjele que la digiera caramba, que éso, si se ha pasado usté con la documentación, no se hace en dos o tres días coño. A mí también me costó.

Nada, nada, ésas disculpas se las tiene usté que pedir al ofendido (usté mismo reconoce que se ha pasao Wenceslao) y no contárnoslo a nosotros que bastante

que bastante nos importará quién es el López Dieguez éste.

Sí, la soberbia es el pecado original, ya le digo, los curas tratan de limpiárnoslo con el bautismo pero éso ni raspando sale. No, no es matar la soberbia coño, éso no se puede hacer, es tener humildad ¡joder!.

Ya está tardando en ponerle un e-mail y échele treinta o cuarenta minutos pensándose lo que le va a decir, que los de ciencias no tenemos tanta soltura con las letras.

¿Ha visto usté una pizarra después de que haya pasado un buen profe de matemáticas?. ¿La ha visto tras pasar el -o la- de física?.

Pues éso mismo.

Ea. Suerte, que ahí va todo incluido.




También le dejé un texto al tío Federico (hace tiempo que dejé de desayunar con él, ahora desayuno con las coreanas ésas:



) en su tertulia de la Youtube mencionando el expediente Royuela, y el becario me lo borró. Aunque no sé cuánto tardaría en hacelo.
Yo nunca doy la opción de que me borren tres textos -que mis cuarenta o cincuenta minutos me cuestan elaborar- y a la segunda me he ido a la francesa

sin despedirme.

Pero con el tío Federico, como con el Kira Sensei y éso que no mencioné el Expediente Royuela (aunque podríamos llamarlo el Caso Arimany Manso), voy a hacer una excepción y a la primera no voy a hacer ni el amago de escribirles más,

que mis minutos me cuesta.
____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (26 Feb 2021)

EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA Y LA GAUCHE DIVINE BARCELONESA
Hay un error en el caso 149 de la relación de asesinatos. Se puede comprobar cotejándolo con los manuscritos. La persona presuntamente asesinada no es Roberto
Álamo Guevar, como se dice en la relación, sino Mercedes Arias Vilatarsana como se puede comprobar en los manuscritos. La parte contratante es la hija, pero está mal escrito en la relación. Su nombre es Maria José Ragué Arias. Ragué con R y no con B como se escribe en la relación: Bagué. Ya he informado a Santiago y me ha dado las gracias.
Maria José Ragué Arias, encarga al bufete Socias Humbert, del que era clienta, para que le arreglen lo de su madre, que a la sazón, ya había cumplido 93 años. Mercedes Arias Vilatarsana falleció el dos de agosto del 2005.
Edición del martes, 02 agosto 2005, página 24 - Hemeroteca - Lavanguardia.es
Parece que hubo algún problema porque el laboratorio forense decidió investigar las causas del fallecimiento. Mena se pone en contacto con Ruiz para que paralice al laboratorio cuyas pesquisas pondrían en peligro la herencia de la clienta. Mena le deja a Ruiz su retribución y la del contacto en el laboratorio en el escritorio, como de costumbre. El contacto en el laboratorio no es otro que Josep Arimany Manso.
Maria José Ragué Arias (Barcelona, 1941- 18 de junio 2019) fue una pionera de eso que llamamos la Gauche Divine, la izquierda de caviar, la progresía del tardo franquismo. Tras su fallecimiento la histórica feminista Lidia Falcón la recordaba como una de sus primeras compañeras en aquellas luchas por los derechos de la mujer (entre los que parece que no estaba incluido el derecho de su madre a vivir unos cuantos años más y redondear un vida con el centenario del que estaba ya cerca, pero se conoce que había ciertas prisas).
"Cincuenta años nos unieron en la lucha feminista en tiempos bien difíciles para batallarla. Era 1968 y el mundo ardía con las manifestaciones y disturbios protagonizados por los jóvenes sublevados en casi todos los países, menos en España. Y a ella regresó María José después de haber estudiado y trabajado en la Universidad de Berkeley, California, durante algunos años. Estuvo participando en el movimiento hippie, en el Women’s Lib, en el incipiente rechazo a la guerra de Vietnam, y conocía la vanguardia de las luchas por los derechos civiles de los negros que incendiaban EEUU, y de las que poco sabíamos en el pozo de fascismo en que estaba hundida España. Y nos traía la información de esas guerras internacionales de las que tan ajeno estaba nuestro país, encerrado en la cárcel franquista."
In memoriam: María José Ragué
Ragué, junto con su primera pareja Luis Racionero, pasaron una temporada en Berkeley, USA,. Fueron de los primeros en tomar contacto directo con las nuevas corrientes políticas y sociales. Por entonces, California era un hervidero de revueltas y movimientos estudiantiles:, los Panteras Negras, las protestas contra la guerra de Vietnam, el LSD, los visionarios y nuevos gurús como Aldous Huxley y Timothy Leary.
Cuando falleció Ragués su amiga Carme Riera escribió en el obituario lo siguiente: "Conocí a María José Ragué en 1971, a su regreso de Estados Unidos, en donde había pasado una larga temporada junto a su primer marido, Luis Racionero. Ambos trajeron en sus maletas, además de una amplia indumentaria hippy que solían lucir en los saraos barceloneses de aquella época, que ellos llamaban parties, una serie de convicciones todavía desconocidas por estos pagos. Algunas relacionadas con el budismo y otras con lo que hoy se ha venido a llamar poliamor."
Algunos conocemos a Luis Racionero, sobre todo, porque solía participar en las tertulias místico esotéricas de Fernando Sánchez Dragó. Curiosamente, con todas las especulaciones que hay sobre quién es masón y quién no lo es entre nuestras élites tenemos en el caso de Racionero una foto que no deja lugar a dudas. Se le ve a la izquierda, un personaje en medio poniéndose la mano en el pecho a la manera masónica y a la derecha el ex ministro de justicia socialista Francisco Caamaño Domínguez. Detrás de ellos se ve un cartel en el que se hace alusión al Dios de los masones: el Gran Arquitecto y el escudo español al que han insertado la escuadra, el compás y que es el símbolo de la Gran Logia Masónica de España.
Es algo extraño porque es como si esta foto se hubiese borrado de toda la red, excepto, precisamente, un foro de burbuja.info.
MASONES en el gobierno socialista.


----------



## Debunker (26 Feb 2021)

En la wiki sobre Mena, destaca los casos más famosos en que ha intervenido Mena como Fiscal de Cataluña, no he visto nada, pero yo no he visto toda la documentación del ER, sobre estos casos igual que de Pujol con su 3-10% de comisiones y a saber que más, en el caso Pujol hubo empresas que denunciaron esas comisiones forzosas, Mena tuvo que entender de ello, las denuncias llegarían a la fiscalía, debería haber documentación sobre ello,

De la wiki,

" En 1984 se hizo cargo, junto con Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, de la querella contra Banca Catalana, que finalmente fue archivada. También participó en los casos Planasdemunt (1994), Bertran de Caralt, Luis Pascual Estevill o Javier de la Rosa. En 1996 fue nombrado fiscal jefe de la Fiscalía del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña en sustitución de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, cargo que ocupó hasta su jubilación en 2006. Desde su cargo destacó por enfrentarse al Fiscal General del Estado, Jesús Cardenal, al negarse a repatriar a los menores de edad extranjeros indocumentados3 y a denunciar las concentraciones ante el Partido Popular la noche antes de las elecciones generales de 2004.4 También apoyó al juez de la Audiencia Nacional, Baltasar Garzón, cuando fue denunciado debido a la investigación abierta sobre las desapariciones y represión del franquismo.5 Desde entonces ha pasado a presidir la _Associació Catalana de Juristes Demòcrates_ (ACJD). En 2010 fue galardonado con la Cruz de Sant Jordi, que otorga la Generalidad de Cataluña. Es autor del libro, _De oficio, fiscal_ (2010).6 "


----------



## Debunker (26 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *El fiscal Mena ordenó investigar a hijos y niestos de militares franquistas*




Quién es ese Javier Gispert?


----------



## javvi (26 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Quién es ese Javier Gispert?



No sé, el video es un inventario de hijos y nietos de militares franquistas que Mena ordena investigar.
De la wiki de Mena recuerdo que hace unos meses hubo una batalla en la que alguien incluía el ER, alguien lo borraba, se volvía a poner y al final parece que han sellado ya la página. Se puede ver en las pestañas de historial y discusión. Creo que es lo que llaman enlace 7.
La nota 3 aclara mucho de cómo se ha permitido que entre lo peor, de lo peor, de lo peor de Marruecos. Además, no todos, pero sí una buena parte, son unas malas bestias protegidas por la ley de protección del menor. El juego de palabras está puesto a huevo: "Mena y los menas".


----------



## Akira. (26 Feb 2021)

No entiendo porque este hilo no es chincheta.


----------



## javvi (26 Feb 2021)

*" Modus opererandi " . Lecciones aprendidas.*



¿Por qué en la policía y otros oficios hay que pasar un test psicotécnico y no entre jueces y fiscales?


----------



## Peritta (26 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Quién es ese Javier Gispert?



Es un amigo de la infancia de Santiago. Estuvo viviendo en Brasil y en alguna posta vieja le he llamado El Brasileño porque no me acordaba del nombre. Uno es vejete y no vea la rabia que da, igual que cuando pierdes las gafas-



javvi dijo:


> Sí, doy por hecho que estamos fichados, es un riesgo que hay que asumir....



Lo que no saben los investigadores es si están a su vez siendo investigados. Ahí nadie debe de fiarse de nadie, ni de los compañeros ni de los mandos.
¿Que Mena no tuvo espiado al Ruiz?. Miau. Éste será un tuercebotas, pero desconfiado es un rato.

Sí, dicen que donde hay confianza da asco, pero es que donde no la hay lo que da es miedo.

Es que me temo que desde el 11-M para acá nadie se fia de nadie...

Vaya, ahora tengo que hacer. Luego les echo parrafada.


______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (26 Feb 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Es un amigo de la infancia de Santiago. Estuvo viviendo en Brasil y en alguna posta vieja le he llamado El Brasileño porque no me acordaba del nombre. Uno es vejete y no vea la rabia que da, igual que cuando pierdes las gafas-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaremos en ascuas esperando el resto de su parrafada.


----------



## javvi (26 Feb 2021)

¿Pensabais que los hermanos masones espían a todos los demás, pero no se espían entre ellos?
Google Maps
*El Fiscal Mena Álvarez investigó a la Masonería
*













*El Fiscal Mena Álvarez investigó a la Masonería*


----------



## Peritta (26 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA Y LA GAUCHE DIVINE BARCELONESA
> Hay un error en el caso 149 de la relación de asesinatos. Se puede comprobar cotejándolo con los manuscritos. La persona presuntamente asesinada no es Roberto
> Álamo Guevar, como se dice en la relación, sino Mercedes Arias Vilatarsana como se puede comprobar en los manuscritos. La parte contratante es la hija, pero está mal escrito en la relación. Su nombre es Maria José Ragué Arias. Ragué con R y no con B como se escribe en la relación: Bagué. Ya he informado a Santiago y me ha dado las gracias.
> Maria José Ragué Arias, encarga al bufete Socias Humbert, del que era clienta, para que le arreglen lo de su madre, que a la sazón, ya había cumplido 93 años. Mercedes Arias Vilatarsana falleció el dos de agosto del 2005.
> ...



Bien visto don @javvi, pero de 1941 a 2019 yo cuento 78 años, no noventa. Otra cosa es que tuviera Alzheimer derroyente y pidiera eutanasia por compasión, pero con esa edad me creo que la cosa tiene más que ver con el pecunio o con el bienestar

de la hija digo.

La Lidia Falcón que diga lo que quiera pero para 1971 ya estaban aquí las huelgas universitarias, el Mayo francés de 1968 y los hippys y los ye-yes barbudos y melenudos.

-Muchacho córtate el pelo -era frase muy manida en aquella época. Doy fe que soy vejete.

Luego como panegírico o in memoriam está bien que la Carme Riera, que en su casa conocerán a la hora de comer (no tengo Tv), diga éso de la difunta. Pero que no era la única ni mucho menos. Al moro a por hachise se bajaba en los 70. Doy fe pero delante de mi abogado.



javvi dijo:


> No sé, el video es un inventario de hijos y nietos de militares franquistas que Mena ordena investigar.
> De la wiki de Mena recuerdo que hace unos meses hubo una batalla en la que alguien incluía el ER, alguien lo borraba, se volvía a poner y al final parece que han sellado ya la página. Se puede ver en las pestañas de historial y discusión. Creo que es lo que llaman enlace 7.
> La nota 3 aclara mucho de cómo se ha permitido que entre lo peor, de lo peor, de lo peor de Marruecos. Además, no todos, pero sí una buena parte, son unas malas bestias protegidas por la ley de protección del menor. El juego de palabras está puesto a huevo: "Mena y los menas".



¡Eh!, ¡eh!, hijos y nietos de militares, lo de franquistas no sé, porque muerto Franco solo se puede ser franquista, como yo, de cachondeo. No hay franquismo sin Franco ni peronismo sin Perón, lo que tienen en Argentina es un cachondeo

o peor.

Vamos, que lo mismo los manda espiar mas por ser hijos de militares de inteligencia que por ser de militares franquistas.

La wiki es parte del nuevo orden mundial ése que parece una conspiración planetaria.
Soy más de la opinión de que esto se debe más a la estupidez humana que a una conspiración, pero estoy empezando a cambiar de opinión.

Es que las gilipolleces de nuestros dirigentes parecen estar hechas aposta. No se puede ser tan gilipollas ni con preparador físico. En la estupidez siempre hay un grado de aleatoridad y éstos nos meten en todos los charcos sin dejarse ni uno sin pisar.

Raro, raro, raro decía el Papuchi del Julio Iglesias.

Los masones verán, pero ellos están más cerca de los piolets que nosotros. 

Ya, ya vemos al Mena usando a la policía judicial para asuntos propios, pero es que a algunos no nos extraña porque nos acordamos del Alberto Saiz, que era el jefe de la CNI anterior al general Sanz Roldán y posterior al Dezcallar ése que le hicieron el 11-M.
Lo puso ahí Bono sacándolo de la dirección de un parque nacional o natural o no sé qué. 

Aquí una foto que dio lugar a chanzas y chuflas para alegría de la plebe, aunque la plebe estaba más pendiente de la prensa rosa o del fúrbol-soccer ése. Bfana-bfana. 








¿No se acuerda?. 

Bueno, pues el director general de la CNI o como puñetas se llame el cargo, que no sé si tiene el protocolo de excelentísimo, jua, jua, jua, usaba a los anacletos y mortadelos de plantilla, tíos mu listos con cuatro o cinco idiomas supongo, para espiar las llamadas telefónicas que la chacha dominicana de su vecino le hacía al novio allá en la Dominica. 

No, si le dimitió la mitad del departamento de contraterrorismo y como el niño que le esconde las notas a su padre no se lo dijo a su jefa la ministra de defensa. Incluso sometió a los Mortadelos a la prueba del polígrafo para averiguar quien era el topo del departamento de filtraciones que había hecho llegar la foto a la prensa

Pero entonces aún estaba el Pedro Jota sin desbravar.

Joer qué Paco es todo.
_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (26 Feb 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Bien visto don @javvi, pero de 1941 a 2019 yo cuento 78 años, no noventa.



Me pierdo, ¿estamos hablando de la madre o de la hija? La madre muere mucho antes que la hija, y no exactamente por la ley natural de la vida. De todos modos, lo que dice la esquela es que muere con 93, no con 90.
Lo de hijos y nietos de militares franquistas lo dice el video. Franquistas supongo que se podría traducir por patriotas (algo que no debería sorprender entre militares). El plan ya estaba en marcha y los militares patriotas eran un estorbo. Entre lo de Carrero; los años de plomo, en que el terrorismo fantasmagórico se llevó por delante unos cuantos militares, la limpieza del 23F, la disolución del ejercito español en la OTAN, y la abolición del Servicio Militar Obligatorio, nos quedamos sin ejercito. El ejercito español ya no existe. Nadie se va a molestar en defender a España. Tenemos lo que nos merecemos.


----------



## Peritta (26 Feb 2021)

Ok. LLeva razón. Esa es la hija. Ya no podemos preguntarle.

Ok. Si dice el vídeo que son franquistas vale. Pero una cosa es lo que le diga el PSOE o los de la logia, o los de Arbitrium, a Mena, y otra lo que Mena le dice a Ruiz.
Me parece curioso que le llame fiscal-jefe en todas las notas, como si quisiera mantener las distancias. Mena sin embargo le hace guasillas_ "esto es para tu equipo ¿eh?, tu ya has cobrado" o algo así, "pásate por casa y hablamos" y Ruiz siempre le habla de usted.

No sabemos de cuándo son las notas, hace ya muchos vídeos vi uno en que le decía a Ruiz que buscara fachas hasta debajo de las piedras. A ver si busco el vídeo y lo republico para refrescar memorias.
Supongo que serían de cuando Villarejo estaba al frente de la Fiscalía General. Y que sería porque los de la PSOE se quedaron sin enemigo a la derecha o sin chivos expiatorios a los que echarles culpas.

Éstas notas lo mismo son de los 90.
No sé, pero lo de la conspiración de militares me chirría, lo del 23F fue en el 81, para finales de los 90 y sin la mili los militares ya no eran nadie, y menos los franquistas que eran cada vez menos y por edad no podían haber conocido la guerra. Aunque puede ser cosa de la mentalidad psicopática de este tío.


Estoy de acuerdo, el ejército ya no existe. ¿Sabe quién hace las guardias en los polvorines don @javvi?.

Los de la Prosegur o la empresa que toque, ... o que reparta mejores cestas de Navidad. Ya ves tú.

Todo sea que no veamos a un Dioni llevándose un tanque como el otro se llevó un furgón blindado.

Bueno, pues la pelota está en el cuartel de Caspe, donde supongo que habrá un sargento Romerales (random para quienes dominen el british) al que la administración puede trasladar de destino como hizo con la jueza del 33.

Número atómico del arsénico.

Lo que yo me pregunto es quiénes son los muertos a los que no conviene que encuentren. Los demás muertos los entregan al conducto reglamentario, con su parte de defunción, más o menos amañado, y todos sus perejiles y no se tienen que tomar tantas molestias como con los de las fosas.
¿Son los de los calabreses?. ¿Los de la operación Chumi?. ¿Por qué se toman tantas molestias si son delincuentes habituales y tienen tomada la medicina forense, a los de tráfico y a nadie extrañaría sus muertes?.
¿Son gitanos y los hacen desaparecer al modo gitano sin seguir los mismos protocolos que a los payos por las escandaleras que aquellos montan en los entierros?, ¿son accidentes de la clínica del doctor Morín?.

¿Tienen una remesa de congelados en las naves frigoríficas y antes de jubilarse los entierran y matan a los de las naves frigoríficas?.

¿Han hecho borrón y cuenta nueva?. Si es así no sé por que deshacen la trama en lugar de hacer que la aproveche su sucesor como él haría tras ocupar el puesto de Villarejo.

Elucubraciones desde un teclado ná más.
________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (26 Feb 2021)

Estoy flipando, en el vídeo de las logias aparece un profesor que tuve en el instituto.

Edito para añadir:
La ciudad, calle y código postal está bien.
Me cuadra muchísimo que sea masón.. ¿creéis que investigaba solo a los grados altos o a todos?

Edit 2: 
El número de teléfono, aunque está medio tapado, parece estar bien !
Es un personaje bastante enigmático y se cuentan muchas cosas de él, casi ninguna buena


----------



## javvi (26 Feb 2021)

la lista de masones vigilados por Mena y Ruiz:
*DIEGO CERRATO BARRAGAN *Agente inmobiliario y recopilador del Régimen y rectificado escocés y no sé qué gilipolleces masónicas más.
*FAUSTINO MERCHAN GABALDON *Ingeniero y autor de la Editorial Masónica con títulos que prometen ser una completa basura como _Un vuelo mágico en busca de la luz _o _El vuelo mágico del iniciado._
*FRANCISCO JAVIER PAGE MARTINEZ *Poeta y autor de un libro de historia sobre los carlistas.
*MARIO LÓPEZ RICO *Publicado en la Editorial Masónica su bodrio _Efemérides Masónicas. _Es Maestro Masón de la Gran Logia de España, Maestro de la Marca, Nauta del Arco Real y no sé qué gaitas más.
*RAFAEL FERNANDEZ DE CASTRO BARAS *Maestro masón de la Gran Logia Simbólica Española y soberano gran inspector general, grado 33, del Supremo Consejo Masónico de España. Es partidario de incluir más masonas en las logias.
*FRANCISCO BOSCH FERRE* Pertenece al Supremo Consejo afín a la Gran Logia Simbólica España. Memez que no sabemos muy bien para qué sirve.
*ENRIC OLIVE SERRET* Director de la Cátedra UNESCO para el Diálogo Intercultural Meditarráneo que apesta a quilómetros a diálogo de civilizaciones a lo ZP.
*CARMEN FERNANDEZ ALBENDIZ *Profesora de Historia Contemporánea. Universidad de Sevilla.
*JOSUE BONNIN DE GONGORA *Compositor y pianista. Ha publicado en la Editorial Masónica _Simbología masónica del poeta en NY de Lorca _y otros dos sobre Mozart.
*RAMON SALAS ROIG * Doctor en Geología. Soberano Gran Comendador del SCME, Ramon Salas i Roig 33º, en la Asamblea General y clausura de las Grandes Tenidas de Primavera 2018, Z:. de Barcino. La pomposidad de estos masones es insoportable.
*MARIA ANGELES PRATS MORA *Abogada.
*Nicola Lococo Cobo *(no sé si son apellidos son reales, quizá tantas oes tengan un significado esotérico) Nacido en Castro Urdiales en 1968, es filósofo, teólogo, pedagogo, escritor, analista y asesor de diversos organismos internacionales y colaborador habitual en medios de comunicación. Asimismo, Lococo es un acreditado ajedrecista autor de numerosas obras de ensayo. Ha publicado en la Editorial Masónica basura del tipo: _La Ilustración iniciada, El Romanticismo iniciado _o_ la Historia oculta de la Masonería._
*OSCAR RIVERO FADRIQUE *Ha publicado en la Editorial Masónica el ladrillo: _las honras _
_masónicas._
*ASCENSION TEJERINA HERNANDEZ *Gran Maestra-Presidenta de la Gran Logia Simbólica Española. Pues que le aproveche.
*JESUS ZATON SANTIAGO *Autor de libros que huelen a bazofia masónica con títulos del tipo: _El misterio de Jesucristo, El Renacimiento Oculto o Geometría sagrada, bases naturales, científicas y pitagóricas._
*ESTEBAN CORTIJO PARRALEJO *Doctor en filosofía por la Complutense. Catedrático de bachillerato. Ha publicado en la Editorial Masónica dos libros: _Hablando con Mario Roso de Luna _y_ El octavo maestro_ que deben ser dos masones de M.


----------



## javvi (26 Feb 2021)

*Consultorio ACODAP!!!
*


----------



## Tigershark (26 Feb 2021)

En directo:


vídeo de Jorge Garrido hablando del ER:


----------



## BHAN83 (26 Feb 2021)

Que este truño de hilo tenga 300 páginas es la mejor prueba de que la mayoría de foreros de este foro son perros infiltrados del estado español rebuznando mentiras y mierda, pagados con los impuestos de todos.


----------



## Bimmer (27 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Precisamente le estaba dando vueltas a que en el ER no aparecen los mossos. Siempre GC y PN.



Esta tarde he visto algo que me ha hecho recordar esa frase tuya, se trata del caso de Jorge Sandoval Roura, creo que es el número 674, su asesinato es excesivamente de película así como su trama.

Trata sobre que Mena ficha a unos topos para sacar información a Royuela, uno de estos topos es Jorge Sandoval, al principio Mena le pagaba al tal Jorge por una información muy buena que le había dado de Royuela pero decía que no le servía de nada porque era antigua, y es raro porque Mena le dice a Ruiz que le pague a Jorge a la vez que se queja de que no le están dando información, tras muchos pagos, Mena le dice a Ruiz que presione a Jorge para sacarle información, Jorge le dice a Ruiz que Royuela va a hacer un intercambio de cocaína y que necesita mínimo 10 millones de pesetas, Mena abre una cuenta y se los da, pasa el tiempo y no pasa nada pero de esos 10 millones quedan 8, Jorge se niega a dar información y le amenaza a Ruiz diciéndole que tiene grabaciones de las conversaciones.

Mena le dice a Ruiz que acabe con él y le preparan una encerrona en la que Jorge consigue escaparse tras un forcejeo y se da a la pira con el coche, una persecución hasta que en la gran vía de Barcelona C-31, uno de estos coches le estampa al de Jorge contra unas vallas, da vueltas de campana y muere, los hombres de Ruiz buscan en el coche la grabadora y le dicen a Mena que no había nada.

Ahora viene lo referente a tu frase y que no he encontrado un post en el hilo sobre esto,
hay unas cartas de un policía local dirigiéndose a Ruíz, la letra está hecha con una especie de garabatos que tiene un nombre que no recuerdo, si no se entrena es imposible de leer pero está transcrita en el documento.

En esta carta el policía local le dice a Ruiz que han arreglado el atestado y que lo han pasado por un accidente, que no hay de qué preocuparse, esto pasó en 2005, miré el nombre de este policía local y aparece su esquela, apareció tieso en un pueblo de Gerona a los 66 años de edad, lo malo es que en la página no aparece la fecha de su muerte.

Los Royuela dijeron que tienen documentos que son aún más importantes que los que nos han compartido, pues puede que se refiera a grabaciones en audio e incluso vídeo, así como fotos de los integrantes de la banda de Mena, desde Ruiz hasta el último mono.




Peritta dijo:


> ¿Han hecho borrón y cuenta nueva?. Si es así no sé por que deshacen la trama en lugar de hacer que la aproveche su sucesor como él haría tras ocupar el puesto de Villarejo.



Perita dé por hecho de que hay una banda a lo Mena en cada comunidad autónoma, y por qué no decirlo, en cada provincia, y si me apura, y no estoy exagerando, en cada pueblo, no voy a hablar sobre temas que no vienen a cuento pero quien esté al tanto del lío de un tal jefe de policía local con un policía local de su misma comisaría que este le denunció al jefe por pederastia y demás, el abogado Mario Díez de por medio y Spiriman cuando no era famoso y denunciaban casos de pederastia, etc, sabe que no exagero al decir que hay una trama Mena hasta en cada pueblo.

Nos creímos más listos que nuestros antepasados con la parafernalia esta montada de la civilización, de otorgar el monopolio de las armas a una minoría, porque sí, por mucho que algunos digan que sólo cumplen órdenes, a mi no me jodan, con jerga barriobajera como no se puede decir de otra manera, los políticos y jueces son unas mariconas, no serían nadie sin los policías, y estos en el momento que se unen a la mente colmena, quedan anulados como individuos, todo su intelecto e instinto queda mermado y esto hace que se comporten como robots.

Ando buscando un vídeo de un juzgado en España en el que el detenido (con las manos por delante) se encara con el policía y mientras ambos forcejean, los jueces, fiscales, magistrados, secretarios presentes en la sala permanecían quietos, (y eran unos 10), hasta que el detenido se pone encima del poli y le empieza a sacudir, pues estos 10 que digo huyeron como ratas dejando solo al poli en el suelo con el delincuente, al final llegó otro poli a la sala y entre los dos consiguieron inmovilizar al detenido.

Conclusión : La culpa es de los policías, si te estafan una vez la culpa no es tuya, si te estafan más veces la culpa es tuya.

Policía, si ves a un delincuente en la calle por primera vez, la culpa no es tuya, si ves a ese delincuente más veces en la calle y le detienes por decimosexta vez, la culpa es toda tuya, que lo detenga el juez, fiscal o abogado de turno, te juegas tú la vida para qué, para mantener este sistema podrido hasta la médula, los delincuentes son los que hacen las leyes, hecha la ley hecha la trampa.

La esclavitud nunca se abolió, se perfeccionó con el derecho positivo por el que nos regimos, aceptar a otro ser humano como tu autoridad es aceptar ser su esclavo y por lo tanto inferior a él.

- Fraude del nombre legal y derecho natural - es lo que necesitáis saber.


----------



## javvi (27 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Esta tarde he visto algo que me ha hecho recordar esa frase tuya, se trata del caso de Jorge Sandoval Roura, creo que es el número 674, su asesinato es excesivamente de película así como su trama.
> 
> Trata sobre que Mena ficha a unos topos para sacar información a Royuela, uno de estos topos es Jorge Sandoval, al principio Mena le pagaba al tal Jorge por una información muy buena que le había dado de Royuela pero decía que no le servía de nada porque era antigua, y es raro porque Mena le dice a Ruiz que le pague a Jorge a la vez que se queja de que no le están dando información, tras muchos pagos, Mena le dice a Ruiz que presione a Jorge para sacarle información, Jorge le dice a Ruiz que Royuela va a hacer un intercambio de cocaína y que necesita mínimo 10 millones de pesetas, Mena abre una cuenta y se los da, pasa el tiempo y no pasa nada pero de esos 10 millones quedan 8, Jorge se niega a dar información y le amenaza a Ruiz diciéndole que tiene grabaciones de las conversaciones.
> 
> ...



Te bailan los números: es el 647. Le he echado un vistazo. A mí también me da la sensación de ser demasiado peliculero. Me ocurre eso que le fastidia tanto a Santiago Royuela: que empiezo a no creérmelo. Pero luego me acuerdo de que la realidad supera mil veces a la ficción. Y pienso: ¿por qué no? y cosas peores.
Esto parece estar perennemente en obras. Igual tiene una utilidad secreta y hay una orden de arriba de que nunca se acaben las obras en ese tramo.
Google Maps
No sabía que a estos cachivaches los llaman hormigón New Jersey.


----------



## javvi (27 Feb 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Estoy flipando, en el vídeo de las logias aparece un profesor que tuve en el instituto.
> 
> Edito para añadir:
> La ciudad, calle y código postal está bien.
> ...



¿Alguna pista? He hecho una lista más abajo, ¿se podría decir la ciudad por lo menos? ¿alguna anécdota jugosa? ¿algún tic que le delatase como masón de M?


----------



## Monsieur George (27 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> la lista de masones vigilados por Mena y Ruiz:
> *DIEGO CERRATO BARRAGAN *Agente inmobiliario y recopilador del Régimen y rectificado escocés y no sé qué gilipolleces masónicas más.
> *FAUSTINO MERCHAN GABALDON *Ingeniero y autor de la Editorial Masónica con títulos que prometen ser una completa basura como _Un vuelo mágico en busca de la luz _o _El vuelo mágico del iniciado._
> *FRANCISCO JAVIER PAGE MARTINEZ *Poeta y autor de un libro de historia sobre los carlistas.
> ...



Parece que todos esos nombres están asociados de alguna manera a "Editorial masónica". También me llama la atención que ninguno oculta ni disimula su pertenencia a la masonería.


----------



## Duda Metódica (27 Feb 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> vídeo de Jorge Garrido hablando del ER:



Jorge Garrido dice en su video haber detectado errores o incongruencias en el caso del espionaje a falangistas. Hay una explicación bastante obvia: El fiscal tiró de lista electoral y los que realizaron el trabajo de investigación (que lo debieron hacer gratis, sin estímulo económico alguno), sospechando que eso no iba a tener más recorrido que nutrir el fichero particular del fiscal, fueron por el camino fácil y tiraron de guia telefónica. Algo parecido puede suceder en casos similares en los que solo se pide que se averigue el domicilio y el número de teléfono.
En cualquier volumen de documentación tan extenso como el ER, incluso en sumarios judiciales, es habitual y hasta normal que aparezcan errores e incongruencias. En algunos casos son errores que provienen de los mismos creadores de la documentación, pudiendo incluso ser errores intencionados. En el ER existen este tipo de incongruencias, la mayoría de poca importancia. Veo muy dificil, dada cual es la situación actual de la justicia, que las querellas o denuncias prosperen si se basan únicamente en la documentación del expediente. Podría ser distinto si a la vez que se interpone la querella empiezan a aparecer los inquilinos.


----------



## javvi (27 Feb 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Parece que todos esos nombres están asociados de alguna manera a "Editorial masónica". También me llama la atención que ninguno oculta ni disimula su pertenencia a la masonería.



Yo creo que éstos son los que pertenecen al nivel pardillos. Los que escriben libros sobre bobadas esotéricas. Una vez que entras en la hermandad no te van a faltar trabajos bien remunerados y toda clase de prebendas. Son los de grado más alto los que entran ya en la criminalidad. Es sólo una conjetura.


----------



## Debunker (27 Feb 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Jorge Garrido dice en su video haber detectado errores o incongruencias en el caso del espionaje a falangistas. Hay una explicación bastante obvia: El fiscal tiró de lista electoral y los que realizaron el trabajo de investigación (que lo debieron hacer gratis, sin estímulo económico alguno), sospechando que eso no iba a tener más recorrido que nutrir el fichero particular del fiscal, fueron por el camino fácil y tiraron de guia telefónica. Algo parecido puede suceder en casos similares en los que solo se pide que se averigue el domicilio y el número de teléfono.
> En cualquier volumen de documentación tan extenso como el ER, incluso en sumarios judiciales, es habitual y hasta normal que aparezcan errores e incongruencias. En algunos casos son errores que provienen de los mismos creadores de la documentación, pudiendo incluso ser errores intencionados. En el ER existen este tipo de incongruencias, la mayoría de poca importancia. Veo muy dificil, dada cual es la situación actual de la justicia, que las querellas o denuncias prosperen si se basan únicamente en la documentación del expediente. Podría ser distinto si a la vez que se interpone la querella empiezan a aparecer los inquilinos.




Acabo de dejar un mensaje igual al tuyo en el canal de Jorge Garrido. Lo importante del ER son las notas manuscritas, si se demuestran verdaderas, no hay más que decir y si falsas pues lo mismo pero al contrario.


----------



## javvi (27 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Yo creo que éstos son los que pertenecen al nivel pardillos. Los que escriben libros sobre bobadas esotéricas. Una vez que entras en la hermandad no te van a faltar trabajos bien remunerados y toda clase de prebendas. Son los de grado más alto los que entran ya en la criminalidad. Es sólo una conjetura.



Me corrijo porque me acabo de acordar de que algunos de los que salen tienen un grado máximo. Quizá la lista se divida en los dos tipos.


----------



## Peritta (27 Feb 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Jorge Garrido dice en su video haber detectado errores o incongruencias en el caso del espionaje a falangistas. Hay una explicación bastante obvia: El fiscal tiró de lista electoral y los que realizaron el trabajo de investigación (que lo debieron hacer gratis, sin estímulo económico alguno), sospechando que eso no iba a tener más recorrido que nutrir el fichero particular del fiscal, fueron por el camino fácil y tiraron de guia telefónica. Algo parecido puede suceder en casos similares en los que solo se pide que se averigue el domicilio y el número de teléfono.
> En cualquier volumen de documentación tan extenso como el ER, incluso en sumarios judiciales, es habitual y hasta normal que aparezcan errores e incongruencias. En algunos casos son errores que provienen de los mismos creadores de la documentación, pudiendo incluso ser errores intencionados. En el ER existen este tipo de incongruencias, la mayoría de poca importancia. Veo muy dificil, dada cual es la situación actual de la justicia, que las querellas o denuncias prosperen si se basan únicamente en la documentación del expediente. Podría ser distinto si a la vez que se interpone la querella empiezan a aparecer los inquilinos.




Pues lo del Jorge Garrido a mí me ha movido todos los palos del sombrajo.
Buen abogado del diablo, sí señor, éste que siga largando y no me lo espantéis ni le achantéis ni le insultéis.
Y buena respuesta la suya señor.
El que no ha cumplido he sido yo buscando el vídeo viejo donde sale una nota en la que Mena le pide más o menos con urgencia a Ruiz que encuentre facha-franquistas,

Supongo que para cargarles sanbenitos y señalar a un enemigo así, en general, como los nazis señalaban a los judíos, para que nadie se diera cuenta de lo que hacían con la otra mano. Más viejo que mear a sotavento.

Y es que los facha-franquistas sufrieron un golpe mu gordo en las simpatías de la gente del común cuando el asesinato de aquellos abogados laboralistas en 1979. Para 1981 cuando el tejerazo quedaron con el culo al aire y para finales de los 80 ya no había facha-franquistas de ésos a los que odiar.
Eran mu pocos.
También el "destape" hizo estragos entre sus filas.

Si es que este tío es tan psicopático, puede que le diera nombres de personas ya difuntas de cuando él era más joven y éso explicaría las razones del Jorge Garrido éste.

En cualquier caso me ha parecido oírle decir a don Santi -cada vez más Santi que don Santiago- que quien pinchaba los teléfonos era un municipal de Vich o de no sé qué pueblo.
Si alguien decía que solo salían policías y guardias civiles en el Expediente Royuela (Caso Arimany), ahí hay uno que no lo es, y sus contactos en la Telefónica tendría.
Pero lo malo no es éso, lo malo es que salen fiscales y jueces coño.
De procuradores, peritos y secretarios de tribunal ni hablamos.

Es toatoíta la administración la que está corrompida como la verdad: por la mentira o por el silencio.

Bueno, me tendré que poner al día en la documentación y éso, ustedes dispensen si tardo en contestar, pero sepan que les leo.




> Que este truño de hilo tenga 300 páginas es la mejor prueba de que la mayoría de foreros de este foro son perros infiltrados del estado español rebuznando mentiras y mierda, pagados con los impuestos de todos.



Tú no vienes aquí a piarla sino a que no la piemos los demás. Y ésa es la definición de un troll.

Estás en el ignore maquina, la pared te va a contestar antes que yo.





PD.- Creo que Pío Moa también estuvo en Bandera Roja en los años 70 (De un tiempo y un Lugar) y puede que conozca al Mena y al Exfiscal Villarejo.
Ea, otro con el que contactar además del Amedo para que explique cómo se las gastan las cloacas y le dé ambientación al tema.
_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (27 Feb 2021)

ASCENSION TEJERINA HERNANDEZ
Gran Maestra Presidenta de la Gran Logia Simbólica Española.
Iván Herrera Michel es otro que publica sus porquerías en la Editorial Masónica: _Las herramientas masónicas. _Tiene un blog "Pido la palabra", que se autocalifica como "dedicado al cultivo de la tolerancia y el respeto a la diferencia."
El masón en cuestión describe a su hermana Ascensión como que : "posee una fuerte conciencia de género, es liberal y republicana"
la Tejerina no se pierde un congreso de la Orden. Tiene un libro titulado “De Oficio Masón. Revelaciones de una Gran Maestre”. Pero no se equivoquen, no está publicado por la Editorial Masónica. La editora es "Espejo de tinta."
También tiene un blog con el mismo título: "De oficio masón."
Da cursos con temáticas tan atractivas como: "Masonas, comuneras, iluminadas y otras heterodoxas."
La masona ascendente, como su nombre indica, nació en Zamora. Ahora vive en Sevilla y es asesora fiscal.
Así se describe a sí misma: 
"Diría que lo que soy se está haciendo día a día. Trato de ser una persona franca y sincera, pero la franqueza, la mayoría de las veces, es más bien un defecto. A veces decir la verdad te crea problemas. No quiero decir con ello que la mentira sea mejor, pero a veces es conveniente callarse y no decir lo que piensas." Vaya, no ha tardado en reconocer que un mas@n tiene que mentir como un bellaco, que si te vas de la lengua te ponen en manos de Ruiz.
Según ella: "la Masonería nos enseña a ser felices y que la verdadera felicidad está en mi propia construcción, en aprender a apreciar la dimensión ética y estética de las cosas sin que me condicione lo que puedan pensar los demás." ¿Se puede ser más pedante para decir semejantes vulgaridades? Con que digas tienes que ser tú mismo, o tú misma, ya es suficiente. 
Dejo los enlaces para quien quiera saber más de las opiniones de la hermana Ascendente. Yo ya he perdido la paciencia.
De Oficio Masón
EN DIALOGO CON ASCENSIÓN TEJERINA


----------



## javvi (27 Feb 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> PD.- Creo que Pío Moa también estuvo en Bandera Roja en los años 70 (De un tiempo y un Lugar) y puede que conozca al Mena y al Exfiscal Villarejo.
> Ea, otro con el que contactar además del Amedo para que explique cómo se las gastan las cloacas y le dé ambientación al tema.
> _________________________



Mirando en la wiki quién pasó por esta organización que llevaba como bandera la hoz y el martillo, más bien parece una escuela para formar a las élites que iban a dirigir la partitocracia corrupta hasta la médula postfranquista . Unos acabaron pariendo la constitución, otros gobernaron Galicia, otras acabaron en el pepé, otros lo más que aportaron fue ser hermanos de ilustres filósofos de bigote nietzschiano, otros arbitraron combates de boxeo entre candidatos a la presidencia del gobierno, otros soltaron paridas como que el 11m lo provocaron los moros que nos intentaron robar un islote en el que cabía una cabra y poco más, otros se autocalificaron como "socialdemócrata, catalanista e independentista" con que se hubieran autocalificado como catalufos hubiera bastado, otros dirigieron la televisión más repugnante que jamás haya emitido, otros se hicieron indepes, aunque reconociesen que lo del derecho a decidir es una chorrada, otras acabaron de ministras de cultura y pulverizaron la escuela pública impidiendo que los hijos de la clase obrera tuviesen alguna oportunidad de llegar a puestos por encima de su clase y nivelar mínimamente la sociedad, otros acabaron en la izquierda masónica indepe y entre todos JODIERON ESPAÑA.
No incluyo a Pio Moa en esta tropa.


----------



## Tigershark (27 Feb 2021)

Entrevista a Santiago Royuela en el programa La ventana indiscreta de Radio Inter :

La web es del jurásico , explico paso a paso para poder escucharla:

1 Paso :Entran a esta dirección: La Ventana Indiscreta - Radio Inter

2 Paso :bajen un poco hasta encontrar un calendario , pulsan en el día 26 hasta que la casilla quede azul.

3 Paso; 2.Seleccione un margen horario para Reproducir:
DESDE LAS: HORA (poned en esa casilla 22 ) MINUTO 10 SEGUNDO 0
HASTA LAS: HORA (poned en esa casilla 23 ) MINUTO 0 SEGUNDO 0

Para finalizar clickan al botón azul Reproducir o Descargar.y ya.


----------



## Effetá (27 Feb 2021)

[


javvi dijo:


> ASCENSION TEJERINA HERNANDEZ
> Gran Maestra Presidenta de la Gran Logia Simbólica Española.
> Iván Herrera Michel es otro que publica sus porquerías en la Editorial Masónica: _Las herramientas masónicas. _Tiene un blog "Pido la palabra", que se autocalifica como "dedicado al cultivo de la tolerancia y el respeto a la diferencia."
> El masón en cuestión describe a su hermana Ascensión como que : "posee una fuerte conciencia de género, es liberal y republicana"
> ...



Ajjjjj lo he cerrado corriendo. Además de malvados son insoportablemente pretenciosos. Intragables.


----------



## renko (27 Feb 2021)




----------



## javvi (27 Feb 2021)

Effetá dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> Ajjjjj lo he cerrado corriendo. Además de malvados son insoportablemente pretenciosos. Intragables.



Gracias por tus palabras, ya no me siento tan solo. A veces lo pienso: ¿me pasa sólo a mí?


----------



## Effetá (27 Feb 2021)

Ya los decorados que preparan, que parecen de la Srta Pepis. 

Por cierto, desde pequeña me han desagradado los suelos de damero, supongo que por el efecto óptico que es mareante y parece de pesadilla. Imagina ponerte un poco malo, que te suba la fiebre, te den arcadas, mareos, y encontrarte el baño o la cocina así. Caes grogui. Pues para eso los pondrán. 
Mala gente con pretensiones de ser lo mejor. Incluso se lo creerán. Y son como carcoma que ha llegado hasta el fondo de cualquier institución y la convierten en serrín.


----------



## javvi (27 Feb 2021)

*Los fiscales Mena y Villarejo investigaron a Jueces para la Democracia,incluida Teresa Conde Pumpido*

Doña Teresa, evidentemente, la única no varón.


----------



## javvi (27 Feb 2021)

*ACODAP. Qué es ACODAP??. Socios, colaboraciones, donaciones, etc**.*


----------



## Uritorco (27 Feb 2021)

Otros masones que no se esconden. Fijaos en este dato de la noticia:

"Han contado su experiencia tres mujeres: *Ana Morató* (dirigente socialista catalana), *Ascensión Tejerina* (asesora fiscal resinte en Andalucía) y *Maria Àngels Prats* (abogada y dirigente de Esquerra Republicana de Catalunya).

En cuanto a los masones vascos, además de Otaola aporta su testimonio *Iñaki Zuloaga*, fundador de la empresa eibarresa Teknimak, del sector de la máquina herramienta, *afiliado al PNV e hijo de un dirigente jeltzale *que fue quien organizó el primer encuentro entre ese partido y el rey Juan Carlos, una reunión que se llevó a cabo en Candanchú".

Veinte miembros de la Masonería cuentan sus intimidades en un libro


----------



## Siete_e (27 Feb 2021)

Como bien dice Peritta, en este asunto matan bien muertos hasta el apuntador, a los romerales de turno que están trasteando los buscadores censurando lo que antes estaba a disposición del publico. ¿Cómo pueden ser tan atrevidos de colaborar, cuando no les va nada en ello?, ¿es que no han visto como acaban todos los que saben algo o colaboran en ocultarlo?

Al inicio del hilo como estaba todo bien fresco, utilizabas el buscador y aparecían los datos de todos personajes.

Recuerdo haber visto dos enlaces del municipal Garrido (creo que asi se llamaba), ese que intervenía los teléfonos por orden de Mena, uno de esos link era a un periódico local, creo que de Rubi, donde aparecía la noticia con foto incluida de el y su abogado saliendo del juicio a que les condenaron a los cuatro municipales que se quedaban con la recaudación del impuesto municipal de vehículos del pueblo, creo que era de Tordera. Era joven, gordo corpulento. el segundo link era de una funeraria donde aparecen los muertos para ponerles esquelas, flores y cosas de esas, y aparecia el susodicho muerto matao a la edad de 60 años y ademas ponia en catalan "viudo" de fulanita de tal pascual". o sea, esta parejita no se libraron. el Manso debe estar muerto de miedo.

Tambien recuerdo foto de un peridico local de Avila donde aparecia la noticia de una cisterna de leche en un camión Pegaso muy antiguo destrozado el frontal a causa del accidente provocado que le indujeron a un diputado del PP muy joven, y también se veían a los motoristas de la guardia civil en el lugar y el vehiculo un amasijo de hierro.

Y ademas el mismo modus operandi del accidente provocado al SuperLopez, este se libro de morir pero la noticia del periodico local donde explicaba como sucedio, al igual que el de avila choque frontal.

Todos esos enlaces han desparecido, las noticias seguiran estando pero si no conoces el link exacto no los podaras ver, los romerales de turno se han encargardo de borrar toda pista de busqueda de internet.

O sea a los muertos mataos con infartos según se le escapo una vez a Ruiz en uno de los muertos del hemano de Guerra le decia al Mena "Desestabilizadores Cardio Pulmonares". A los de los accidentes esta claro que cuando veian venir un camion de frente, una maniobra desestabilizadora por detras y choque frontal.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (27 Feb 2021)

Lamentable tener que seguir viendo en los medios del régimen a uno de los principales responsables del expediente sin que se investigue la veracidad del mismo en los juzgados:

Jiménez Villarejo, exfiscal anticorrupción, sobre Juan Carlos I: "Es un fraude de una gravedad extraordinaria"

¿Disputas entre bandas de delincuentes? Entre impresentables anda el juego.

Además, so sinvergüenza, si cuando tú eras el fiscal anti-corrupción el campechano robaba a todo trapo, su abdicación es muy posterior. Y también muy destacada la labor de la fiscalía defensora para beneficio de su familia (véase caso Urdangarín e infanta Cristina), los Botín, etc.


----------



## Bimmer (27 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Te bailan los números: es el 647. Le he echado un vistazo. A mí también me da la sensación de ser demasiado peliculero. Me ocurre eso que le fastidia tanto a Santiago Royuela: que empiezo a no creérmelo. Pero luego me acuerdo de que la realidad supera mil veces a la ficción. Y pienso: ¿por qué no? y cosas peores.
> Esto parece estar perennemente en obras. Igual tiene una utilidad secreta y hay una orden de arriba de que nunca se acaben las obras en ese tramo.
> Google Maps
> No sabía que a estos cachivaches los llaman hormigón New Jersey.
> Ver archivo adjunto 583698



Cierto, por curiosidad busqué ese "accidente" y no encontré ninguna noticia al respecto, lo que sí encontré fue que un motorista se mató estrellándose hace un par de años en la misma gran vía contra también esos muros new jersey, era el portero de un equipo de waterpolo de Barcelona, dejémoslo en "casualidades".

En el caso de Jorge Sandoval cabe destacar que iba en un tanque, un bmw serie 7, lo tuvieron que matar después del accidente, en otro caso en el que mataron a uno simulando un accidente de tráfico fue rematándolo con una maza de goma.

Lo que más me llamó la atención fue el policía local ya que dijiste que en el expediente solo aparecía la guardia civil y la policía nacional (yo también lo creía, miré hace mucho la documentación y fueron pocos casos). En los casos que llevo mirados no he visto a los mozos de escuadra que mencionabas pero seguro que andarán metidos en el ajo.

Ese policía local se llamaba Francisco Garrido Vinardell, creo que era sargento capitán de la local, hay varias páginas pdf sobre él, y una esquela de que falleció en Blanes a los 66 años de edad, no pone la fecha pero tiene pinta de que es reciente ya que una de las páginas pdf con su nombre tiene fecha de escrita/actualizada en 2020.

Este tal Garrido aparece también en el caso de Javier Royuela, el hijo asesinado de Royuela, en ese caso andaban metidos un guardia civil que vendía droga bajo un pseudónimo pero haciendo saber a los compradores que era guardia civil.

Y hablando del hijo de Royuela, he pensado lo siguiente :

Para hacer algo mediático es indispensable usar el marketing y para usar esto el mejor arma es el sensacionalismo, la emocionalidad, viendo el caso de Javier Royuela, pese a que las fotos del cadáver están editadas con filtros, aún así impacta, pues no sé vosotros pero para mí que si los Royuela suben vídeos centrándose en el asesinato de su hijo, enseñando las fotos y dejándose llevar por las emociones, mencionando a organismos tipo derechos humanos, etc, pidiendo ayuda, causaría más impacto mediático, en cambio son todo lo contrario, muestran mucha sangre fría y racionalidad, no me quiero repetir porque ya lo he dicho, pero esta postura que tienen demuestra que no nos han contado detalles importantes.




Duda Metódica dijo:


> Jorge Garrido dice en su video haber detectado errores o incongruencias en el caso del espionaje a falangistas. Hay una explicación bastante obvia: El fiscal tiró de lista electoral y los que realizaron el trabajo de investigación (que lo debieron hacer gratis, sin estímulo económico alguno), sospechando que eso no iba a tener más recorrido que nutrir el fichero particular del fiscal, fueron por el camino fácil y tiraron de guia telefónica. Algo parecido puede suceder en casos similares en los que solo se pide que se averigue el domicilio y el número de teléfono.
> En cualquier volumen de documentación tan extenso como el ER, incluso en sumarios judiciales, es habitual y hasta normal que aparezcan errores e incongruencias. En algunos casos son errores que provienen de los mismos creadores de la documentación, pudiendo incluso ser errores intencionados. En el ER existen este tipo de incongruencias, la mayoría de poca importancia. Veo muy dificil, dada cual es la situación actual de la justicia, que las querellas o denuncias prosperen si se basan únicamente en la documentación del expediente. Podría ser distinto si a la vez que se interpone la querella empiezan a aparecer los inquilinos.




Estoy de acuerdo con Jorge.
Mena, Ruiz y compañía son psicópatas y como tales podían ser capaces de escribir tramas inventadas con la finalidad de que si algún día eran confiscadas, crean confusión y dudas, haciéndolo parecer falso, mezclando verdad con mentira.




Debunker dijo:


> Acabo de dejar un mensaje igual al tuyo en el canal de Jorge Garrido. Lo importante del ER son las notas manuscritas, si se demuestran verdaderas, no hay más que decir y si falsas pues lo mismo pero al contrario.



Cierto aunque para mí las notas de por sí ya han pasado a un segundo plano, lo que demuestra que esto es verdad es el silencio de todo el mundo, políticos, jueces, abogados, militares, policías, periodistas, y sobre todo el silencio de los acusados.




Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Lamentable tener que seguir viendo en los medios del régimen a uno de los principales responsables del expediente sin que se investigue la veracidad del mismo en los juzgados:
> 
> Jiménez Villarejo, exfiscal anticorrupción, sobre Juan Carlos I: "Es un fraude de una gravedad extraordinaria"
> 
> ...



Igual de lamentable que Mena siga escribiendo artículos de opinión en el panfleto El País, lleva cuatro artículos publicados desde que ese panfleto publicó "el bulo de el expediente royuela" (parece escrito por el anormal del hilo el tal voodoo ese).


----------



## Debunker (28 Feb 2021)

Me pregunto que hay detrás del ER . Me explico.

Para mí España está siendo atacada peor que si lo hicieran con misiles. Todo el fiasco de los independentistas donde la UE no ha movido un dedo para defender nuestro país sino todo lo contrario, las empresas más rentables e históricas , como Iberia , han ido cayendo sino al 100% con fuerte participación en su accionariado de empresas extranjeras sobre todo de Singapur, China e incluso Méjico, y todas esas empresas españolas son de los sectores más estratégicos de nuestro país, como la energía, la alimentación, los medios de comunicación incluida Mediaset, edificios emblemáticos, inmobiliaria, puertos etc. A eso añadir muchas otras cosas, entre ellas tener el gobierno más progre y destructivo que haya parido madre amañado en unas elecciones amañadas cuyos resultados solo hacían posible este gobierno que sufrimos. 

Hay una fuerte censura, de continúo, por ejemplo, el canal de "estado de alarma" cada dos por tres les censuran vídeos y no les permiten emitir, igual con Cesar Vidal y muchos otros , cualquier medio de derechas conservador está en la picota y tiene que buscarse las habichuelas para poder decir lo que quiere decir, (lo de valga la redundancia lo dejo que ya se ve), hablar en contra del covid está prohibido y a veces sorprende mucho la censura porque censuran cosas que dan risa. Tanto prensa como Tv o sea los medios "oficiales" solo escriben o emiten de acuerdo con la voz de su amo y son pura propaganda de lo que nos quieren hacer creer. 

Dicho lo cual, por qué no se ha censurado el ER? acaso esos poderes elitistas del mundo mundial lo quieren usar como detonante de destrucción masiva en España? Por mil veces menos se censura cualquier canal en youtube , acaso no se censura el ER porque lo consideran una especie de "mundo desconocido" o un Rafapal de absurdas conspiraciones o un QAnon que no va a ninguna parte escondido en la red? 

Qué creéis que pasaría si todo el ER saliera a la luz pública y los tribunales le dieran credibilidad? , como reaccionaríamos, como reaccionaría el PSOE? qué pasaría? , Me pregunto.....


----------



## javvi (28 Feb 2021)

*JOSE CARRETERO DOMENECH*
De todos es conocida la carta en la que Mena se dirige al Gran Maestre de su Logia José Carretero para que interceda por él ante el presidente del gobierno José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero por los quebraderos de cabeza que le está dando Alberto Royuela.
Descubrimos en la carta que:el Gran Maestre de la logia recibe las cartas, de papel, en la sede la Gran Logia de España situada en Barcelona, calle Gran Vía Corts Catalanes, 617 BAJO INT.1 Google Maps
,que un masón grado 27 puede tutear a su Gran Maestre (su superior, suponemos grado 33), que a sus actividades (con el apoyo de Ruiz & cia) las llama "proyecto humano y social" y que su Gran Maestre se dedica a lo mismo,pero en un grado superior, que Mena no pertenece a la misma logia que Zapatero, que es la de Humanidades (la de ZP).
José Carretero Doménech fue Gran Maestre de la Logia de España entre el 2006 y el 2010. Le antecedió en el cargo Josep Corominas i Busqueta (diputado del PSOE) entre el 2002 y el 2006. Y le sucedió Oscar de Alfonso Ortega desde el 2010 hasta hoy.
Aunque todos pertenecen a la Gran Logia de España, al parecer, ésta está dividida en logias menores con distintos ritos, distintas provincias y distintos grupitos con los nombres más rimbombantes que quepa imaginar: "Gran Cónclave de la Orden del Monitor Secreto o Fraternidad de David y Jonathan en las Islas Británicas y sus Territorios de Ultramar"o "La Honorable Sociedad de Masones Libres, Canteros, Mamposteros, Pizarreros, Soladores, Yeseros y Albañiles – Operativos."
Gran Logia de España - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Sobre la supuesta Orden a la que se debe ZP: la Logia Humanidades no he encontrado más que una referencia. Carolina Beatriz Ângelo una sufragista portuquesa que ingresó en una logia con ese nombre.
Carolina Beatriz Ângelo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Quizá Mena use un nombre no oficial para referirse a una logia registrada con otro nombre, o quizá sea una logia ultrasecreta.
José Carretero Doménech ha escrito un libro a cuatro manos con Agusto José Alegret López: "Las 4 fuerzas de la esfinge : una novela masónica"
Carretero es empresario inmobiliario desde el 2006
Parece ser que Carretero no es muy honrado, ni siquiera para los estandares masónicos. "Carretero utilizó estos fondos, que deberían destinarse a ayudas a masones necesitados o a familiares de éstos, para comprar inmuebles en Palencia y Bilbao sin permiso de la Asamblea, que era el órgano que debía aprobar las adquisiciones de pisos o locales. Luego, los vendió también sin permiso. De Alfonso tampoco dispondrá de firma autorizada en los bancos. Sólo podrán mover el dinero el Gran secretario y el Gran Tesorero, con firma mancomunada."
Masoneria - El niu de la Mussola


Debunker dijo:


> Me pregunto que hay detrás del ER . Me explico.
> 
> Para mí España está siendo atacada peor que si lo hicieran con misiles. Todo el fiasco de los independentistas donde la UE no ha movido un dedo para defender nuestro país sino todo lo contrario, las empresas más rentables e históricas , como Iberia , han ido cayendo sino al 100% con fuerte participación en su accionariado de empresas extranjeras sobre todo de Singapur, China e incluso Méjico, y todas esas empresas españolas son de los sectores más estratégicos de nuestro país, como la energía, la alimentación, los medios de comunicación incluida Mediaset, edificios emblemáticos, inmobiliaria, puertos etc. A eso añadir muchas otras cosas, entre ellas tener el gobierno más progre y destructivo que haya parido madre amañado en unas elecciones amañadas cuyos resultados solo hacían posible este gobierno que sufrimos.
> 
> ...



¿No tienes una pregunta más fácil?


----------



## javvi (28 Feb 2021)

[


Debunker dijo:


> por qué no se ha censurado el ER? acaso esos poderes elitistas del mundo mundial lo quieren usar como detonante de destrucción masiva en España? Por mil veces menos se censura cualquier canal en youtube , acaso no se censura el ER porque lo consideran una especie de "mundo desconocido" o un Rafapal de absurdas conspiraciones o un QAnon que no va a ninguna parte escondido en la red?



Esa es la gran pregunta, para mí también es un misterio. Es posible que haya una trampa en ello. No sólo el Campechano, también los socialistos son perfectamente prescindibles. FG, ZP, PS, cuando quiera su amo se los carga. Gran Consejo de los Grados Masónicos Aliados de Inglaterra, Gales y de sus territorios de Ultramar; Gran Capítulo Francés; Gran Consejo de la Orden de Maestros Reales y Selectos de Inglaterra, Gales y sus Distritos y Consejos de Ultramar ¿Por qué se llaman así unas logias españolas? ¿hay alguna logia en Inglaterra que se llame Gran Logia de Valladolid o algo parecido ?
Nos encontramos en la peor de las situaciones: estamos en guerra, y la mayoría de la gente ni se ha enterado, andan asustados porque hay en el aire no sé qué bichito.
En otros siglos cuando los saqueadores llegaban en barcos a las costas españolas de La Coruña, Canarias o Cartagena de Indias se les echaba a hostias. Ahora te dicen que hay un bichito y todos a arruinarse, mañana dirán que hay una invasión extraterrestre y la gente se morirá de hambre en sus casas por miedo a cruzarse en la calle con un marciano armado con una pistola láser.


----------



## Bimmer (28 Feb 2021)

Cuando un peón no es necesario, se sacrifica.







Pone que vive en Llansá, un pueblo de Gerona, la foto puesta a 14 de Marzo de 2020 cuando el expediente ya se estaba viralízando, sale uniformado demostrando sus divisas y méritos, pura provocación y ostentación de poder : "Miradme, soy yo el del expediente. ¿Qué vais a hacerme?"


----------



## Debunker (28 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> [
> 
> Esa es la gran pregunta, para mí también es un misterio. Es posible que haya una trampa en ello. No sólo el Campechano, también los socialistos son perfectamente prescindibles. FG, ZP, PS, cuando quiera su amo se los carga. Gran Consejo de los Grados Masónicos Aliados de Inglaterra, Gales y de sus territorios de Ultramar; Gran Capítulo Francés; Gran Consejo de la Orden de Maestros Reales y Selectos de Inglaterra, Gales y sus Distritos y Consejos de Ultramar ¿Por qué se llaman así unas logias españolas? ¿hay alguna logia en Inglaterra que se llame Gran Logia de Valladolid o algo parecido ?
> Nos encontramos en la peor de las situaciones: estamos en guerra, y la mayoría de la gente ni se ha enterado, andan asustados porque hay en el aire no sé qué bichito.
> En otros siglos cuando los saqueadores llegaban en barcos a las costas españolas de La Coruña, Canarias o Cartagena de Indias se les echaba a hostias. Ahora te dicen que hay un bichito y todos a arruinarse, mañana dirán que hay una invasión extraterrestre y la gente se morirá de hambre en sus casas por miedo a cruzarse en la calle con un marciano armado con una pistola láser.




De toda la vida he sentido un miedo inexplicable a la masonería, seguramente porque mi niñez y juventud tuvo lugar con el franquismo, nunca me he atrevido a buscar información sobre la masonería en internet o bibliotecas, sobre ellos solo he leído algún artículo de prensa inglesa que me ha llegado, ni siquiera sabía que estaban en la wiki, es increíble que gente del PSOE que se declaran ateos y así se comportan, crean en toda esa parafernalia de ritos absurdos y descabellados similares a la brujería y magia que, se revistan de honestidad , filantropía, generosidad, humanidad etc y sean justo todo lo contrario, y de asombro que tengan poder en todo el mundo. Debe ser el poder de Satanás, del Gran arquitecto que dicen ellos.


----------



## Debunker (28 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Cuando un peón no es necesario, se sacrifica.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 584649
> 
> ...




!Buen hallazgo ! gracias

En efecto parece desafiante, diciendo aquí estoy si tenéis huevos a ir por mí


----------



## Lux Mundi (28 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Cierto, por curiosidad busqué ese "accidente" y no encontré ninguna noticia al respecto, lo que sí encontré fue que un motorista se mató estrellándose hace un par de años en la misma gran vía contra también esos muros new jersey, era el portero de un equipo de waterpolo de Barcelona, dejémoslo en "casualidades".
> 
> En el caso de Jorge Sandoval cabe destacar que iba en un tanque, un bmw serie 7, lo tuvieron que matar después del accidente, en otro caso en el que mataron a uno simulando un accidente de tráfico fue rematándolo con una maza de goma.
> 
> ...




Una duda, ¿el policía local que dices aparece en el caso como víctima o participante de la trama?.


----------



## Lux Mundi (28 Feb 2021)

El expediente sale en la radio en La Ventana Indiscreta:


----------



## javvi (28 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Cuando un peón no es necesario, se sacrifica.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 584649





Bimmer dijo:


> Cuando un peón no es necesario, se sacrifica.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 584649
> 
> ...



¿De dónde la has sacado?


----------



## javvi (28 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> De toda la vida he sentido un miedo inexplicable a la masonería, seguramente porque mi niñez y juventud tuvo lugar con el franquismo, nunca me he atrevido a buscar información sobre la masonería en internet o bibliotecas, sobre ellos solo he leído algún artículo de prensa inglesa que me ha llegado, ni siquiera sabía que estaban en la wiki, es increíble que gente del PSOE que se declaran ateos y así se comportan, crean en toda esa parafernalia de ritos absurdos y descabellados similares a la brujería y magia que, se revistan de honestidad , filantropía, generosidad, humanidad etc y sean justo todo lo contrario, y de asombro que tengan poder en todo el mundo. Debe ser el poder de Satanás, del Gran arquitecto que dicen ellos.



Son como la luna: la cara oculta no puede ser más malvada, sucia, rastrera y cobarde. La cara visible no puede ser más babosa, ridícula, pomposa y cursi.


----------



## Debunker (28 Feb 2021)

Ya se que esta señora no os cae del todo bien , Inma de InMatrix, pero se puede ver, digo yo. En este vídeo de hace unos días reporta el caso de Laurent Pasquali que desaparecido más de un año, es encontrado su cráneo y partes de su cuerpo descuartizado en un bosque y casualidad de la vida es un encargo de una logia masónica con presuntos asesinos de las fuerzas de seguridad del estado y otros mercenarios y tirando la policía del hilo se encuentran con otro crimen encargado donde al parecer fallaron pero la sospecha es encontrarse con una trama parecida al ER , así ya no estamos solos,


----------



## javvi (28 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Ya se que esta señora no os cae del todo bien , Inma de InMatrix, pero se puede ver, digo yo. En este vídeo de hace unos días reporta el caso de Laurent Pasquali que desaparecido más de un año, es encontrado su cráneo y partes de su cuerpo descuartizado en un bosque y casualidad de la vida es un encargo de una logia masónica con presuntos asesinos de las fuerzas de seguridad del estado y otros mercenarios y tirando la policía del hilo se encuentran con otro crimen encargado donde al parecer fallaron pero la sospecha es encontrarse con una trama parecida al ER , así ya no estamos solos,



No es que me caiga mal, es que me pierdo con tanto P.G.S.I, Daniel B. G.B.S.D. Tendré que darle una segunda oportunidad más pausada.


----------



## javvi (28 Feb 2021)

Los Royuela podrían haber contratado una empresa de esas de drones para la búsqueda en Mequinenza. Teniendo en cuenta lo difícil que es el terreno no hubiera venido nada mal.





Hay alguna empresa interesante que podrían haber contratado:





Chistau.es - Escuela ATO de Piloto Privado y Piloto de Dron en Barcelona

*Chistau Adventours - Ejercicios de Filmación con Dron*

Piloto de drones: una profesión en auge


----------



## Energia libre (28 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Me pregunto que hay detrás del ER . Me explico.
> 
> Para mí España está siendo atacada peor que si lo hicieran con misiles. Todo el fiasco de los independentistas donde la UE no ha movido un dedo para defender nuestro país sino todo lo contrario, las empresas más rentables e históricas , como Iberia , han ido cayendo sino al 100% con fuerte participación en su accionariado de empresas extranjeras sobre todo de Singapur, China e incluso Méjico, y todas esas empresas españolas son de los sectores más estratégicos de nuestro país, como la energía, la alimentación, los medios de comunicación incluida Mediaset, edificios emblemáticos, inmobiliaria, puertos etc. A eso añadir muchas otras cosas, entre ellas tener el gobierno más progre y destructivo que haya parido madre amañado en unas elecciones amañadas cuyos resultados solo hacían posible este gobierno que sufrimos.
> 
> ...



Como que no se ha censurado el ER, lo escribe en serio?
Pasaría que cualquier problema para poder ser resuelto requiere saber que existe y luego se emprenden las acciones para resolverlo.
Imagine p.ej. que todos los jueces y magistrados que pertenezcan a una logia o una asociación pòlitica de jueces de cualquier tendencia fueran sustituidos por magistrados honrados que impusieran el Derecho Natural, en 3 años este pais es cabeza de Europa en casi todos los ambitos.


----------



## javvi (28 Feb 2021)

*CARTAS ENTRE MASONES*
1º se dirige Mena al ya mencionado José Carretero Gran Maestre de la Logia de España. La dirección es Gran vía de las cortes 617 Barcelona 08007
Google Maps
La fecha es del 20 de octubre del 2006.


javvi dijo:


> *JOSE CARRETERO DOMENECH*
> De todos es conocida la carta en la que Mena se dirige al Gran Maestre de su Logia José Carretero para que interceda por él ante el presidente del gobierno José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero por los quebraderos de cabeza que le está dando Alberto Royuela.
> Descubrimos en la carta que:el Gran Maestre de la logia recibe las cartas, de papel, en la sede la Gran Logia de España situada en Barcelona, calle Gran Vía Corts Catalanes, 617 BAJO INT.1 Google Maps
> ,que un masón grado 27 puede tutear a su Gran Maestre (su superior, suponemos grado 33), que a sus actividades (con el apoyo de Ruiz & cia) las llama "proyecto humano y social" y que su Gran Maestre se dedica a lo mismo,pero en un grado superior, que Mena no pertenece a la misma logia que Zapatero, que es la de Humanidades (la de ZP).
> ...



2º Tres días después, el 23, Mena se dirige otra vez a Carretero para comunicarle que justo un día después de la anterior comunicación, o sea el 21, recibió una comunicación en la que se daba por hecho que Carlos Alberto Bolaña Presidente de la muy Respetable Logia de Uruguay y también presidente de la Confederación Masónica Interamericana ya había contactado con el presidente del gobierno (Zapatero) quien le había garantizado que haría todo lo posible por favorecer sus intereses (con el problema de Royuela). Aclara que ya semanas antes se había puesto en contacto con un amigo común del Gran Maestro de Uruguay y él. Ese amigo común ya le había informado que había una relación muy fluida entre Bolaña y ZP y que esa relación databa de cuando la Logia Española se incorporó a La Confederación Masónica Interamericana.
Como la respuesta estaba tardando semanas Mena se estaba desmoralizando y por eso se dirigió a él (Carretero, el día 20). Le cuenta que recibió la confirmación el sábado justo después de echarle la carta. Y le pide que suspenda la petición. Es posible que esto sea verdad, o quizá fue una estrategia de Mena de agotar todas las vías posibles; tanto la del uruguayo, como la del barcelonés. De hecho escribe una posdata diciendo que: "En el improbable supuesto de que hubieras atendido y gestionado mi petición, sepas que te estaré sumamente agradecido."
3º El 24 de octubre del 2006 Mena se dirige al intermediario entre él y el Maestro uruguayo, un amigo común. agradeciéndole su ayuda. Le avisa de que ya se ha puesto en contacto con Bolaña, el Maestro uruguayo, para darle las gracias. El amigo común se llama Emilio Bazzacco, quizá sea un nombre masónico de esos porque con ese nombre sólo he encontrado un señor en Italia y otro que murió hace tiempo en Australia.
En cuanto a la dirección avenida libertadores 1226 Montevideo, google maps te lleva a la avenida de las leyes justo enfrente del Palacio Legislativo.
Google Maps
Que no coincide con la dirección de la Gran Logia de Uruguay, cuya dirección es Dr Mario Cassinoni 1481.
Google Maps
4º En la misma fecha, 24 de octubre es cuando envía la carta al gran masón Bolaña agradeciéndole su mediación y lo hace a la manera masónica: "su acción le convierte en mi punto universal de apoyo."
5º También el 24 se dirige a ZP dándole las gracias.
Con todo esto, alguna cuestión queda flotando en el aire: ¿Quién manda más la Logia de España o la de Uruguay? ¿O se dirige al tal Bolaña, no tanto por Gran Maestre de Uruguay, como por presidente de la Confederación Masónica Interamericana, que estaría jerárquicamente por encima de todas las logias hispanas, incluida la española?
http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/CARTAS-MASONES-COMPLETAS.pdf




.


----------



## Energia libre (28 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Cuando un peón no es necesario, se sacrifica.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 584649
> 
> ...



Porque no lleva las tiras de sargento en el uniforme.
Seguro que es este "dime algo".


----------



## javvi (28 Feb 2021)

Energia libre dijo:


> Como que no se ha censurado el ER, lo escribe en serio?
> Pasaría que cualquier problema para poder ser resuelto requiere saber que existe y luego se emprenden las acciones para resolverlo.
> Imagine p.ej. que todos los jueces y magistrados que pertenezcan a una logia o una asociación pòlitica de jueces de cualquier tendencia fueran sustituidos por magistrados honrados que impusieran el Derecho Natural, en 3 años este pais es cabeza de Europa en casi todos los ambitos.



Creo que @Debunker se refiere a que no les han cancelado el canal de yutú. Me parece recordar que les tiraron un par de videos, pero era porque los particulares aludidos lo pidieron. Desde hace unos años hay que tener mucho cuidado con yt, a la mínima te censuran el video, o te cierran por días, meses o definitivamente el canal. No llevo la cuenta, deben ser cientos los videos que los Royuela han subido. Estoy de acuerdo en que es bastante raro.


----------



## Bimmer (28 Feb 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Ya se que esta señora no os cae del todo bien , Inma de InMatrix, pero se puede ver, digo yo. En este vídeo de hace unos días reporta el caso de Laurent Pasquali que desaparecido más de un año, es encontrado su cráneo y partes de su cuerpo descuartizado en un bosque y casualidad de la vida es un encargo de una logia masónica con presuntos asesinos de las fuerzas de seguridad del estado y otros mercenarios y tirando la policía del hilo se encuentran con otro crimen encargado donde al parecer fallaron pero la sospecha es encontrarse con una trama parecida al ER , así ya no estamos solos,



@inMatrix Ha hecho y está haciendo un grandísimo trabajo, además demuestra mucha valentía al dar la cara hablando de esto, si los demás hiciéramos lo mismo otro gallo cantaría, sería un placer que se pasara por aquí a comentar lo que vea oportuno, me suena que en un vídeo dejó caer que los Royuela tienen vídeos de asesinatos de la banda de Mena.



javvi dijo:


> ¿De dónde la has sacado?



De su Facebook :

https://m.facebook.com/rafael.garciaruiz.14?tsid=0.41621745441930136&source=result

Si buscas Rafael García Ruiz en Facebook sin iniciar sesión te salen decenas con ese nombre y ninguno es él, inicias sesión y te sale el primero, probad a hacerlo vosotros igual a ver si os pasa lo mismo, seguro que sí, probad a ver, tiene pinta de cebo y se nota que estamos monitorizados, querían que viéramos su cara, la duda ahora es si se suicida, deja que lo suicidan o decide hablar, pero no nos ilusionemos, tiene pinta de que cuando entran en la secta pactan un acuerdo de matarse entre ellos antes de que la secta se vea perjudicada.

He mirado más páginas de esquelas por lo de Francisco Garrido Vinardell y sale que murió el 28 de noviembre de 2019, los Royuela llevaban varios vídeos subidos por entonces, sí ha sido el primero en caer de los principales acusados es porque era el que más problemas podría dar, el otro que más puede perjudicar a Mena es el tal Cano, el asesino de Javier Royuela. ¿Creéis que los Royuela tienen controlado a Cano? Para mi es el más importante de la trama no solo por ser el asesino de Javier Royuela sino porque amenazó de muerte a Mena.



Debunker dijo:


> !Buen hallazgo ! gracias
> 
> En efecto parece desafiante, diciendo aquí estoy si tenéis huevos a ir por mí



Puso la foto 3 meses después de que Garrido apareciese tieso, no somos conscientes de lo que significa que haya enseñado la cara.



Lux Mundi dijo:


> Una duda, ¿el policía local que dices aparece en el caso como víctima o participante de la trama?.



Participante y de los principales.
Aquí tienes el caso de Javier Royuela : 

Asesinato de Javier Royuela Samit – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña



Energia libre dijo:


> Porque no lleva las tiras de sargento en el uniforme.
> Seguro que es este "dime algo".



No se aprecia bien la divisa pero está lleno de chatarrería (méritos y demás parafernalias), y el nombre es el que es, el tipo es de un pueblo andaluz gobernado de siempre por el psoe, vive en un pueblo de Gerona gobernado siempre por el psoe, es él.


----------



## Energia libre (28 Feb 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Creo que @Debunker se refiere a que no les han cancelado el canal de yutú. Me parece recordar que les tiraron un par de videos, pero era porque los particulares aludidos lo pidieron. Desde hace unos años hay que tener mucho cuidado con yt, a la mínima te censuran el video, o te cierran por días, meses o definitivamente el canal. No llevo la cuenta, deben ser cientos los videos que los Royuela han subido. Estoy de acuerdo en que es bastante raro.



Youtube censura cuando se emplean palabras coincidentes con su algoritmo y en el ER no ocurre, tampoco creo que haya muchas quejas de personas privadas; unicamente masonería pero ni los yankis saben que coño es eso, ademas si se les censura de alguna manera se les promociona y creo que las ordenes son dejarlo morir por aburrimiento.


Bimmer dijo:


> @inMatrix Ha hecho y está haciendo un grandísimo trabajo, además demuestra mucha valentía al dar la cara hablando de esto, si los demás hiciéramos lo mismo otro gallo cantaría, sería un placer que se pasara por aquí a comentar lo que vea oportuno, me suena que en un vídeo dejó caer que los Royuela tienen vídeos de asesinatos de la banda de Mena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si el tio es sargento llevaría las tres tiras amarillas en la bocamanga y en los hombros y te aseguro que eso no se lo quitan ni para mear, tb podría haber acabado de brigada o m as alto pero este tio de la foto es un simple numero


----------



## javvi (28 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> @inMatrix Ha hecho y está haciendo un grandísimo trabajo, además demuestra mucha valentía al dar la cara hablando de esto, si los demás hiciéramos lo mismo otro gallo cantaría, sería un placer que se pasara por aquí a comentar lo que vea oportuno, me suena que en un vídeo dejó caer que los Royuela tienen vídeos de asesinatos de la banda de Mena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Debo ser gilipollas, pero no tengo feisbuc. Desde el principio pensé que si la cia quiere espiarme, que se lo curren, no les voy a hacer yo el trabajo gratis. Y así hasta hoy. La desventaja es que me pierdo joyas como ésta. A ver que dicen los otros foreros cuando se meten en el fesibuc de RGR.
En teoría, cuando se disolvió la panda de Mena, los no inquilinos, Ruiz y Peña, se retiraron a Madrid. En concreto Ruiz se empadronó en la calle Peña nueva 74, haciendo un juego de palabras con su compi. Pero, éstos seguro que tienen segundas, terceras, cuartas, quintas, y hasta sextas residencias.
Google Maps


----------



## javvi (28 Feb 2021)

Energia libre dijo:


> si se les censura de alguna manera se les promociona y creo que las ordenes son dejarlo morir por aburrimiento



Con todos los respetos, no me convence ese argumento. Sin YT el ER muere. Darían cuenta los de siempre: el correo de España, el Diestro, y la docena de medios que la inmensa mayoría de la borregada ni conoce.


----------



## Duda Metódica (28 Feb 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Cuando un peón no es necesario, se sacrifica.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 584649
> 
> ...





Bimmer dijo:


> @inMatrix Ha hecho y está haciendo un grandísimo trabajo, además demuestra mucha valentía al dar la cara hablando de esto, si los demás hiciéramos lo mismo otro gallo cantaría, sería un placer que se pasara por aquí a comentar lo que vea oportuno, me suena que en un vídeo dejó caer que los Royuela tienen vídeos de asesinatos de la banda de Mena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No voy a entrar en si el guardia civil de la foto es o no es el RGR protagonista de esta historia macabra. Lo que si me gustaría decir es que a la hora de señalar a alguien seamos todos muy prudentes. Seguro que en la GC hay o hubo años atrás más de un RGR, incluso puede que más de uno fuera sargento. El guardia de esta foto lleva en su uniforme el distintivo de función del servicio rural y no lleva el distintivo de función del servicio de policía judicial.


----------



## Bimmer (28 Feb 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> No voy a entrar en si el guardia civil de la foto es o no es el RGR protagonista de esta historia macabra. Lo que si me gustaría decir es que a la hora de señalar a alguien seamos todos muy prudentes. Seguro que en la GC hay o hubo años atrás más de un RGR, incluso puede que más de uno fuera sargento. El guardia de esta foto lleva en su uniforme el distintivo de función del servicio rural y no lleva el distintivo de función del servicio de policía judicial.



La divisa creo que la llevan solo en el hombro y no se aprecia pero sobresale algo asique tiene pinta de ser de sargento primero, es él 100 % pero en el caso de que no fuese, vendría bien acusarlo igual puesto que a un inocente no le haría nada de gracia llamarse igual que un criminal que ha asesinado a miles de seres humanos por lo que en caso de ser inocente debería no cometer el delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos ante una acusación de tal calibre y darnos las gracias.

Aprovecho para decir que cuando veáis a cualquiera por encima de la escala básica de las FCSE, los que no sean un Ruiz son la excepción, mucha gente no es consciente de la cantidad de desaparecidos que hay cada año en España y que se van acumulando con el paso del tiempo y nunca de sabe nada de ellos, a nivel internacional igual. ¿Por qué ocurre esto? Por falta de medios y de formación no será. Por no hablar de los arreglos que hacen en la científica y forense.
Tenemos lobos cuidando al rebaño.

Buena observación lo del distintivo rural, cuando se jubiló Mena porque sabía que Royuela tenía parte de sus notas, pudo haberle dicho a Ruiz que se fuese de la policía judicial al servicio rural, para controla posibles fosas que puedan molestar.


----------



## Siete_e (1 Mar 2021)

Rescatado el PDF de la noticia del juicio y condena en el 1998 del periodico local del Maresme El Punt, con foto incluida, este era el tipo que Mena decia que tenia ludopatía, el criminal Me na sabia donde pescar.

http://tordera.reculls.net/44/4482/punt_1998_07_09_5.pdf


----------



## javvi (1 Mar 2021)

EL SARGENTO RAFAEL GARCIA RUIZ, SU MUJER Y LOS SUEGROS
En el ER aparece una denuncia en el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña con fecha del cinco de octubre del 2004 de una persona asociada a Alberto Royuela, Juan Manuel Martínez Grasa.
Se denuncia a una serie de magistrados por evasión de capitales extraídos de deudores fiscales. Esta red corrupta hacía la vista gorda con las deudas de empresarios a cambio de la mordida.
Algunos foreros han criticado a Santiago Royuela Samit por sus motivos; el mío, si es que lo tengo, es que ya empezada la tercera década del S. XXI nos ofrezca los documentos del ER (miles de páginas) en un formato pdf que no permite la búsqueda de palabras ¿O es que soy yo un inútil y no sé cómo hacerlo?
En la denuncia consta Francisca Abuja como esposa de Ruiz. No se encuentra a nadie en internet con este nombre.
Su padre, suegro de Ruiz, consta como José Abuja Saborido. Tampoco aparece nadie. Quitamos el nombre de pila por si sale algún hermano y nos encontramos a una tal Francisca y un tal Juan ambos de la provincia de Cádiz. Puede ser que el suegro de Ruiz fuese el típico andaluz que emigró a Cataluña.
Abuja - Teléfono, Dirección, Comentarios, Mensajes y mucho más
Su madre, suegra de Ruiz, consta como Roser Aixandri Tarre. Ésta sí que aperece en internet, y por los datos que dan tiene que ser la misma, no puede ser otra Roser Aixandri Tarre. En el momento de la denuncia era juez/a del juzgado nº 26 de Barcelona.
Deducimos que el nombre completo de la mujer de Ruiz sería Francisca Abuja Aixandri, aunque no tengamos a nadie con este nombre y apellidos.
Roser Aixandri Tarre aparece en un manifiesto por la independencia del poder judicial
https://www.abogacia.es/wp-content/...a-de-la-independencia-judicial-Junio-2013.pdf
Lo cual, quizá, tenga que ver con lo siguiente:
_"El CGPJ ha avalado la actuación de los dos jueces de Barcelona investigados por sus actuaciones en el caso del preso Pedro Jiménez García, que supuestamente mató a dos mujeres policías en Bellvitge (L'Hospitalet) el pasado 5 de octubre, mientras disfrutaba de un permiso carcelario."
"No existe ningún elemento determinante de una conducta con trascendencia disciplinaria", reza la escueta nota emitida ayer por el CGPJ. Albiñana fue quien tuvo la última palabra en la concesión del permiso penitenciario. Por su parte, Aixandrí consideró como una simple falta de amenazas el asalto de Jiménez a una joven en un permiso anterior, en marzo del 2003, lo que a la postre le permitió conseguir un nuevo permiso"
"Jiménez García fue detenido el 8 de octubre, tres días después del asesinato de las dos policías, una de las cuales también sufrió agresiones sexuales. Tras la detención, al conocerse que el presunto autor del doble crimen era un preso que disfrutaba de un permiso que no había regresado a la cárcel, y que además estaba condenado por agresión sexual y, encima, había reincidido en una salida anterior, se desató una notable polémica."
"En medio de la alarma, con el sistema penitenciario y judicial en entredicho, el Tribunal Superior de Catalunya analizó inicialmente el caso y elaboró un informe que requirió luego el Poder Judicial.
Las conclusiones del CGPJ son las mismas a las que llegó la sala de gobierno del Tribunal Superior de Catalunya. La presidenta del este tribunal, Maria Eugènia Alegret, explicó pocos días después de los hechos que, del análisis de las actuaciones de los dos magistrados, no se desprendía ninguna irregularidad en sus actuaciones."_
"15/10/2004 El TSJC investigará a la juez Aixandri"
_"La juez Aixandri anunció ayer la presentación de una querella contra este diario por la información. La junta de jueces de Barcelona le mostró ayer todo su 'apoyo y solidaridad' hasta el punto de que asumirán conjuntamente el coste procesal de la querella, según fuentes del TSJC. Las asociaciones Jueces por la Democracia, la Asociación Profesional de la Magistratura, Francisco de Vitoria y el Foro Judicial Independiente emitieron un comunicado conjunto en el que señalan que aquella información ha hecho 'un mal injusto a una juez y a la función que una sociedad democrática encomienda a su poder judicial'."_
Jueces expedientados en procedimientos disciplinarios abiertos por la Comisión Disciplinaria del Consejo General del Poder Judicial juez sancionado denuncias contra jueces juez denunciado perfil criminológico del juez prevaricador jueces prevaricaciones prevaricadoras sanciones CGPJ metajusticia juez juzgado denuncias contra magistrados enjuiciamiento de jueces metaenjuiciamiento expedientes sancionadores irregularidades judiciales prevaricación juidicial criminalidad juez condenado juez expedientado juez prevaricador en juzgados cgpj
Jiménez, el presunto violador, o miente en el 2008, o miente en el 2010, o si es sincero en ambas ocasiones sufre del Síndrome de Personalidad Múltiple.
El acusado de matar y violar a dos policías niega los hechos e inculpa a un traficante
El acusado de matar y violar a dos policías niega los hechos e inculpa a un traficante
El acusado de matar a las dos policías recreó en un texto su "sensación de poder" al violar
El acusado de matar a las dos policias recreó en un texto su "sensación de poder" al violar
Tenemos el relato de lo hechos en varios artículos
Barcelona - 05 SEP 2008 - 12:19 CEST
_"La Audiencia de Barcelona considera probado que Pedro Jiménez asesinó en octubre de 2004 a Aurora Rodríguez, de 28 años, y Silvia Nogaledo, de 22 años, dos agentes de la Policía Nacional en prácticas. Además de matarlas, les robó y las violó en lo que el sargento de los bomberos que acudió al lugar del crimen, una casa del barrio de Bellvitge en L'Hospitalet de Llobregat , describió como una "película de Tarantino"_
Por este crimen le caen 40 años de cárcel: el máximo permitido por la ley.
El crimen, una vez que por error se ha dado un permiso a Jiménez, se comete en la madrugada del cinco de octubre del 2004. ¿les suena la fecha? ¿han leído el primer párrafo de este post?
_"El último día del juicio el condenado reiteró su inocencia y denunció que las pruebas que le incriminan fueron manipuladas, aunque no sabe por parte de quién. Pero en la sentencia el tribunal hace un relato pormenorizado de todas las pruebas que relacionan directamente a Jiménez con el doble asesinato. Entre esas pruebas figuran huellas dactilares, pisadas, restos de semen, objetos sustraídos a las víctimas que tenía en su posesión el acusado y grabaciones en las que aparece en las inmediaciones del piso de Bellvitge antes y después del crimen"
"El acusado, en su declaración en el juicio, defendió que un hombre llamado Mustafá D. le envió pocas horas antes de los hechos a casa de las dos policías a buscar un sobre con sustancias estupefacientes, y apuntó a ese hombre y a otro supuesto narcotraficante como autores del doble crimen. El abogado de la defensa, Alejandro Calvo, pidió la absolución de su cliente porque, según la versión de su defendido, fueron otras personas las que cometieron el crimen y luego le incriminaron, ya que, en su opinión, resulta difícil que una persona de la estatura de Jiménez (1,57 metros) pudiera doblegar a las dos víctimas."_
Eran dos mujeres, pero dos mujeres en prácticas de la Policía Nacional ¿no recibieron ningún cursillo de autodefensa? ¿estaban investigando algo las dos agentes de la Policía Nacional? ¿fueron testigos de algo muy incómodo?
Condenado a 83 años el asesino de dos policías en L'Hospitalet
El máximo órgano de los jueces pide el expediente abierto a la jueza que dejó salir a Pedro Jiménez
la Magistrada doña Roser Aixandri Tarre pidió la jubilación voluntaria el 28 de febrero de 2018.
BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-2018-8018
http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/387f8abc3fe14108fdb0ecdd582761a0.pdf
Mena, y no sólo Mena, se hacía cruces de cómo el fascista Royuela pudiese tener amistad con un periodista de extrema izquierda como Juan Manuel Martínez Grasa. Tal vez, esta lucha en la que estaban juntos tenga que ver con la única alusión a los hechos delictivos de Mena, Ruiz & cia desde la extrema izquierda.
Corrupción en la administración de justicia - Indymedia Barcelona
Presuntos criminales, camellos, extorsionistas en la Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cata : Argentina Indymedia (( i ))


----------



## javvi (1 Mar 2021)

_*Aurora Rodríguez,* 28 años, y *Silvia Nogaledo*, de 22 años_





"Las dos mujeres policías asesinadas el pasado martes en L'Hospitalet de Llobregat recibieron una veintena de puñaladas, según las autopsias, que revelan también que una de ellas fue vejada sexualmente. No hubo violaciones. Silvia Nogaledo, de 28 años, fue vejada sexualmente. Fueron atadas y recibieron entre las dos una veintena de puñaladas "certeras", es decir, en órganos vitales."

"Las víctimas fueron halladas con dos piezas de ropa en la boca, lo que justificaría que ningún vecino las oyera gritar durante la agresión. "La forma del crimen denota que hubo un alto grado de sadismo"
"Los cuerpos de las agentes fueron hallados atados en dos habitaciones distintas.
incendio intencionado en el piso de las víctimas.
La juez Dolors Ferrés. Ésta decretó ayer el ingreso en prisión provisional de Mustafá Kamel "

"Aunque Pedro Jiménez se ha declarado inocente, hay una serie de pruebas que lo incriminan. Pese a negar inicialmente que hubiera estado en el domicilio de las víctimas, finalmente admitió que el día de los hechos estuvo en la zona donde se produjeron los homicidios cuando se le mostraron imágenes grabadas por la cámara instalada en una estación de metro próxima."

"También ha sido localizado en un restaurante barcelonés un cuchillo con manchas de sangre y una hoja que se corresponde con el tamaño de las heridas, y unas zapatillas del número que calza el presunto asesino."
La autopsia revela que las dos policías recibieron una veintena de puñaladas
"El teléfono móvil de Pedro Jiménez condujo a su detención. Según la cadena SER, Jiménez llamó a un amigo de Toledo poco después de los asesinatos para pedirle ayuda. Éste confesó a la policía que le puso en contacto con el turco Mustafá Kamel, en Girona. Allí fueron detenidos el presunto asesino y Kamel por la Guardia Civil, lo que ha provocado resquemor en los *Mossos d'Esquadra**. *Fuentes de la investigación revelaron que las dos agentes recibieron 12 puñaladas. (según este mismo diario dos días antes eran veinte puñaladas en total." ¿tan difícil es contar las puñaladas? ¿quién las cuenta: el forense o el fontanero que pasaba por ahí?)
Una llamada del presunto asesino de las dos policías propició su detención
elmundo.es - La policía busca a un preso de permiso por el asesinato de las dos policías de Hospitalet
Rambla de la Marina, 48
"La policía de Toledo interrogó a Marcos Jiménez y trasladó a los Mossos los resultados de la entrevista. Éstos rodearon discretamente la chabola donde vivía Kamel, pero observaron con estupor que agentes de la Guardia Civil, enterada del caso, entraban en la chabola para detener a Pedro Jiménez. Su detención *muestra la incomunicación entre los dos cuerpos y ha creado malestar en la policía autonómica. *"
"Ambas estaban atadas y con los vestidos levantados y rotos por su agresor o agresores, que habían intentado luego quemar los cuerpos para borrar pruebas, según fuentes de los Mossos D´Esquadra que se han hecho cargo de las investigaciones. El horrible crimen está bajo secreto de sumario."
"Los primeros en presenciar la escena «dantesca» del doble crimen fueron los Bomberos de la Generalitat que apagaron el fuego provocado en el séptimo piso, puerta segunda, del bloque número 40-48 de la Rambla Marina del barrio de Bellvitge de Hospitalet de llobregat, donde vivían las dos agentes."
"Los cadáveres aparecieron medio calcinados en dos habitaciones diferentes y rodeados de un enorme charco de sangre a causa de las numerosas heridas de arma blanca recibidas. "
"No hay pistas sólidas"
Dos jóvenes policías en prácticas son vejadas, asesinadas a navajazos y quemadas en su piso de Hospitalet


----------



## Bimmer (1 Mar 2021)

Energia libre dijo:


> Si el tio es sargento llevaría las tres tiras amarillas en la bocamanga y en los hombros y te aseguro que eso no se lo quitan ni para mear, tb podría haber acabado de brigada o m as alto pero este tio de la foto es un simple numero



No se aprecia bien en la foto la divisa pero es él, es de un pueblo sociata y vive en otro pueblo sociata perteneciente a Gerona que es donde vivía Garrido (en otro pueblo de Gerona), el nombre es el mismo y por edad también encaja, puso la foto 3 meses después de la muerte de Garrido y cuando el expediente ya se estaba viralizando, además que en el caso de que no fuese él, quedarse callado cuando se llama igual que un psicópata que ha asesinado a más de 1.000 personas no tiene ningún sentido.




javvi dijo:


> Debo ser gilipollas, pero no tengo feisbuc. Desde el principio pensé que si la cia quiere espiarme, que se lo curren, no les voy a hacer yo el trabajo gratis. Y así hasta hoy. La desventaja es que me pierdo joyas como ésta. A ver que dicen los otros foreros cuando se meten en el fesibuc de RGR.
> En teoría, cuando se disolvió la panda de Mena, los no inquilinos, Ruiz y Peña, se retiraron a Madrid. En concreto Ruiz se empadronó en la calle Peña nueva 74, haciendo un juego de palabras con su compi. Pero, éstos seguro que tienen segundas, terceras, cuartas, quintas, y hasta sextas residencias.
> Google Maps



A ver si alguien se anima a hacer la prueba, sin iniciar sesión me salían más de una veintena con ese nombre y ninguno él, una vez iniciada la sesión, puse el nombre y me salió el primero, es de un pueblo de Granada, su mujer y/o suegra es de un pueblo de Cádiz, existe una relación al menos de comunidad autónoma. 
De los 11 amigos que tiene, varios llevan un mismo apellido y hay otro que se apellida Peña, es cazador, puede que tenga relación con el policía Peña.









javvi dijo:


> EL SARGENTO RAFAEL GARCIA RUIZ, SU MUJER Y LOS SUEGROS
> En el ER aparece una denuncia en el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña con fecha del cinco de octubre del 2004 de una persona asociada a Alberto Royuela, Juan Manuel Martínez Grasa.
> Se denuncia a una serie de magistrados por evasión de capitales extraídos de deudores fiscales. Esta red corrupta hacía la vista gorda con las deudas de empresarios a cambio de la mordida.
> Algunos foreros han criticado a Santiago Royuela Samit por sus motivos; el mío, si es que lo tengo, es que ya empezada la tercera década del S. XXI nos ofrezca los documentos del ER (miles de páginas) en un formato pdf que no permite la búsqueda de palabras ¿O es que soy yo un inútil y no sé cómo hacerlo?
> ...



Tremenda información, que le parece comunicar a los Royuela que abran un hilo aquí enlazado a este para que el hilo de Royuela sea algo operativo, exclusivo para hablar de cosas relacionadas con el expediente y recopilar información en el post inicial, con la finalidad de tener todo tipo de pruebas e indicios relacionados con el expediente en el post inicial, y que los comentarios que se hagan en ese hilo sean aportaciones relacionadas con el expediente, todo tipo de corruptelas en fiscalías, FCSE, etc etc.

Y sobre todo que sea operativo, por ejemplo que Royuela diga tal día a tal hora hay que espamear el expediente royuela a miembros de las FCSE para recordarles que no cometan el delito nombrado en el art 408 del CP, y que estemos varios ahí cumpliendo, importante también que se unifique ese hilo con otro en ForoCoches, grupo de Facebook y sobre todo por el canal de Youtube.

Otra opción es que @renko haga todo esto bajo las órdenes de los Royuela, por una parte sería mejor ya que este hilo tiene muchas visitas y páginas.

Hagamos algo más que hablar, no seamos escoria y dejemos de alimentar toda esta mentira de sociedad en la que vivimos.


----------



## Peritta (1 Mar 2021)

¿El Ruiz tiene facebook?. Jua, jua, jua.

No puè ser, no puede ser todo tan Paco. Éso es una troleada de algún cachondo o el anuncio de una sastrería.
O sí, que tó puè ser, y resulta que el Sargento Ruiz tiene Facebook para que sus nietos vean fotos del abuelo postureando.

En fin, no sé qué pensar pero no descartéis una troleada, que los de la Facebook están infiltraítos de enemigos y son tan enemigos, o más, que los de la prensa o los de la administración.

Muchos güevos le echa la Inmatrix, aunque se nos cachondee con las siglas don @javvi, pero es que su intención es, como la mía, tocarles las pelotas (o la fibra sensible) a los becarios de la CNI que les ordenarán investigar lo que dice una "locamalospelos" en un "videomierda", jua, jua, jua.
¿No dijo el Pablo Iglesias que iban a poner a los criptógrafos y a los tíos listos con gafas y seis o siete idiomas a espiar lo que se dice por las redes sociales?.

Pues éso mismo.

Pero es que luego dijo @Bimmer ésto: "*no somos conscientes de lo que significa que haya enseñado la cara" *y, la verdad, me he acojonao.
Supongo que a los mañacopikolos y a los mañacomaderos les pasará lo mismo.
De los jueces ya me hago una idea yo

ya.

Deje alguna línea en blanco de cuando en vez don @javvi, para descansar la vista digo, que los que nos leen desde un teléfono deben de flippar sin las gafas.
Sí, muy raro el caso aquél de las reclutas (o éso creo recordar) asesinadas por un canijo. Vete tú a saber si no estaban infiltradas en alguna banda o habían sido violadas tiempo atrás por un mando o cualquier cosa.



Siete_e dijo:


> Rescatado el PDF de la noticia del juicio y condena en el 1998 del periodico local del Maresme El Punt, con foto incluida, este era el tipo que Mena decia que tenia ludopatía, el criminal Me na sabia donde pescar.
> 
> http://tordera.reculls.net/44/4482/punt_1998_07_09_5.pdf



¿Siguió ejerciendo el municipal de Tordera?. ¿No le expulsaron de la policía municipal?. Joer.
Porque éste era -y sus contactos en la telefónica supongo que tendría- quien pinchaba los teléfonos para la banda ¿no?.



Bimmer dijo:


> Para hacer algo mediático es indispensable usar el marketing y para usar esto el mejor arma es el sensacionalismo, la emocionalidad, viendo el caso de Javier Royuela, pese a que las fotos del cadáver están editadas con filtros, aún así impacta, pues no sé vosotros pero para mí que si los Royuela suben vídeos centrándose en el asesinato de su hijo, enseñando las fotos y dejándose llevar por las emociones, mencionando a organismos tipo derechos humanos, etc, pidiendo ayuda, causaría más impacto mediático, en cambio son todo lo contrario, muestran mucha sangre fría y racionalidad, no me quiero repetir porque ya lo he dicho, pero esta postura que tienen demuestra que no nos han contado detalles importantes.



No estoy de acuerdo. Y si no, mire la madre del Mario Biondo que ha publicado fotos y tal y le han hecho el mismo caso que al que saluda desde mu lejos.
Y éso que el Caso Biondo es bastante más mediático que éste y tiene difusión en dos países.
La gente pensará que todo se debe a la venganza de un padre que ha sufrido una injusticia o ha sido víctima de un error policial o judicial.

No señor, frialdad hierática y que los adjetivos los pongan los lectores y los videntes de los vídeos ya que los togasucias y los mañacopikolos, que son quienes deberían confirmar todos los adjetivos ésos, no se dan ni por aludidos.
Hay que ponerse en los zapatos del que lee, del que hace el esfuerzo de asomarse por aquí e intentar enterarse de algo.

Sí, los Royuela apelan a la judicatura, que no justicia (q.e.d. para darme pisto intelectualoide)*, porque están obligados al ser denunciantes, pero nosotros no, nosotros no estamos obligados a apelar a la administración sino que apelamos al pueblo (si es que somos más cabritos que borreguitos)

incluyendo a los funcionarios, claro.

Sí doña @Debunker, yo también estoy de acuerdo en que las notas son lo más importante y también a mí me extraña que no hayan cerrado el canal de Youtube de Santiago Royuela.
Puede que no tengan tanto poder como nosotros pensamos.






(*) Quod erat demostrandum.- Como queda demostrado. Es un latinajo que usan los de matemáticas después de haber demostrado un teorema en esas pizarras tan ordenadas y tan elegantes que dejan tras una clase magistral.

Luego viene el de física y aunque dé una clse magistral, la pizarra parece un galimatías que no hay quien lo entienda.

Ea. Suerte pà tós, que ahí va todo incluido.
______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> yo también estoy de acuerdo en que las notas son lo más importante y también a mí me extraña que no hayan cerrado el canal de Youtube de Santiago Royuela.
> Puede que no tengan tanto poder como nosotros pensamos.



El caso del Pequeño Nicolás es similar en cuanto a su "sorprendente" inmunidad hasta la fecha... Su juicio, que por fin ha comenzado, probablemente quede en nada, o en nada grave (o en algo pactado) para el tal Nicolás. Hasta llegar al juicio ese sujeto ha seguido campando durante estos años a sus anchas sin ningún problema (incluso intentó apuñalar a un camarero). 

Todo indica que Nicolás tiene algún tipo de información comprometida y que está bien asesorado (o simplemente es más listo de lo que la gente cree); debe tener la información (documentos, fotos, audios, vídeos) a buen recaudo (quizá en el extranjero) bajo la amenaza de que si le pasa algo grave o la condena es excesiva, los datos saldrán a la luz pública.

Los Royuela quizá estén jugando esa misma baza, y se reserven documentos más jugosos aún (algunos con cuentagotas están sacando, como los de Zapatero) para que salgan a la luz en el caso de que les pase algo, o simplemente les cierren el canal de Youtube. De todas formas, Youtube no cierra ese tipo de canales, por fuerte que sea la información que dan. Además, Youtube ahora recibe órdenes directas del CNI, de la sección que controla PODEMOS... Y a PODEMOS no le va mal que salga a relucir toda la mierda necesaria del PSOE y del R78, porque así PODEMOS ralentiza su caída.


----------



## CASO BAR ESPAÑA (1 Mar 2021)

Vive en Llançà. Vivo en el pueblo de al lado. No tengo Facebook. Si me dáis más información de donde pudiera vivir (calle, etc.) puedo ir a ver si contacto con él y a ver si quiere contar algo. Hay que sacar este caso a la luz ya, igual que el caso del bar España sea como sea. Que los medios tengan que empezar a hablar.


----------



## javvi (1 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> A ver si alguien se anima a hacer la prueba, sin iniciar sesión me salían más de una veintena con ese nombre y ninguno él, una vez iniciada la sesión, puse el nombre y me salió el primero, es de un pueblo de Granada, su mujer y/o suegra es de un pueblo de Cádiz, existe una relación al menos de comunidad autónoma.
> De los 11 amigos que tiene, varios llevan un mismo apellido y hay otro que se apellida Peña, es cazador, puede que tenga relación con el policía Peña.



Como ya sabes, no tengo feisbuc, y prefiero no mojarme mucho. Desde luego, hay bastantes coincidencias. Ya hay un forero que tampoco tiene fesibuc, pero que dice vivir cerca y está dispuesto a darse una vuelta por ahí y sonsacar todo lo que pueda.


Bimmer dijo:


> Tremenda información



Estoy de acuerdo: tremenda. Y de acuerdo también con todo lo que sigue.


Peritta dijo:


> Muchos güevos le echa la Inmatrix, aunque se nos cachondee con las siglas don @javvi



Sí, ahí pequé de frívolo. A ver si le echo ese segundo vistazo.
Y segunda pulla.


Peritta dijo:


> Deje alguna línea en blanco de cuando en vez don @javvi, para descansar la vista digo, que los que nos leen desde un teléfono deben de flippar sin las gafas.
> Sí, muy raro el caso aquél de las reclutas (o éso creo recordar) asesinadas por un canijo. Vete tú a saber si no estaban infiltradas en alguna banda o habían sido violadas tiempo atrás por un mando o cualquier cosa



Haré un versión mini exclusiva para usted: un día, la suegra de un señor que se pasea mucho por este hilo,( que se debate mucho que si es éste, que si no es éste, que si es el otro y que no sale en la sexta) deja salir de la cárcel al señor J. presunto violador, quitándole hierro a su posible peligrosidad. Ese mismo día, alguien le pone una denuncia por unos hechos muy graves a la suegra, a su hija, a su marido, al yerno, el señor mencionado, y a toda una tropa con la que no me voy a explayar porque prometí una versión mini y además son más que conocidos en este foro.(y sus respectivas señoras).
Ese mismo día, el señor J. ese que decía la suegra que tampoco era para tanto, comete un doble homicidio que ... cómo decirlo, como aquello de los moritos de Lavapiés en fechas todavía muy cercanas a la de este doble crimen.


----------



## javvi (1 Mar 2021)

*María Montero de Radio Inter tratará en profundidad el Expediente Royuela en "La Ventana Indiscreta"
*


----------



## Duda Metódica (1 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> EL SARGENTO RAFAEL GARCIA RUIZ, SU MUJER Y LOS SUEGROS
> En el ER aparece una denuncia en el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña con fecha del cinco de octubre del 2004 de una persona asociada a Alberto Royuela, Juan Manuel Martínez Grasa.
> Se denuncia a una serie de magistrados por evasión de capitales extraídos de deudores fiscales. Esta red corrupta hacía la vista gorda con las deudas de empresarios a cambio de la mordida.
> Algunos foreros han criticado a Santiago Royuela Samit por sus motivos; el mío, si es que lo tengo, es que ya empezada la tercera década del S. XXI nos ofrezca los documentos del ER (miles de páginas) en un formato pdf que no permite la búsqueda de palabras ¿O es que soy yo un inútil y no sé cómo hacerlo?
> ...



He dado un vistazo a la extensa documentación del expediente sobre depósitos en el extranjero y he visto que en ella aparece quien pudiera ser el suegro (o quizás el cuñado?) de Ruiz, José Abuja Saborido, como testaferro de muchos de los beneficiarios de los depósitos. Entre esos beneficiarios estaría la juez Roser Aixandrí. Lo que no he conseguido ver en esa documentación es que Roser Aixandrí sea la suegra de Ruiz.
Al RGR del facebook, el de la foto, le echo (por su aspecto) como mínimo unos 60 tacos, seguramente algunos más (la foto es de 2020). Roser Aixandrí se jubiló anticipadamente, en 2018. (Los jueces y magistrados se pueden jubilar anticipadamente entre los 65 y 69 años de edad, la jubilación forzosa es a los 70, si bien pueden solicitar una prorroga hasta los 72). Pongamos que la juez, tuviese como mucho 69 años cuando se jubiló. Por las edades de ambos no me cuadra que sean suegra y yerno. O bien no hay parentesco, o el RGR del ER no es el mismo que el del facebook.


----------



## javvi (1 Mar 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> He dado un vistazo a la extensa documentación del expediente sobre depósitos en el extranjero y he visto que en ella aparece quien pudiera ser el suegro (o quizás el cuñado?) de Ruiz, José Abuja Saborido, como testaferro de muchos de los beneficiarios de los depósitos. Entre esos beneficiarios estaría la juez Roser Aixandrí. Lo que no he conseguido ver en esa documentación es que Roser Aixandrí sea la suegra de Ruiz.
> Al RGR del facebook, el de la foto, le echo (por su aspecto) como mínimo unos 60 tacos, seguramente algunos más (la foto es de 2020). Roser Aixandrí se jubiló anticipadamente, en 2018. (Los jueces y magistrados se pueden jubilar anticipadamente entre los 65 y 69 años de edad, la jubilación forzosa es a los 70, si bien pueden solicitar una prorroga hasta los 72). Pongamos que la juez, tuviese como mucho 69 años cuando se jubiló. Por las edades de ambos no me cuadra que sean suegra y yerno. O bien no hay parentesco, o el RGR del ER no es el mismo que el del facebook.



Yo, en el GC del feisbuc, ya he dicho que no entro. Me negué a abrir una cuenta de esta tapadera de la cia y no lo tengo. Prefiero no opinar.
No sé si has leído la información que adjunto al post. Me baso en lo que dice ahí: la denuncia de Juan Manuel Martínez Grasa, el amigo rojo de Royuela. Si lo que dice no es verdad, entonces la jueza no es suegra de Ruiz. Pongo el enlace de esta denuncia de la página javierroyuelasamit. en el post. Además de que lo que se dice en la propia denuncia, alguien, Royuela o algún colaborador, es como si hubiera escrito a boli sobre el papel: esta es la suegra del sargento Ruiz. 
Lo acabo de mirar: está en la página 111. 
Hay mucho más en ese enlace para quien quiera hacer sus investigaciones.
A lo mejor he ido demasiado deprisa y he cometido algún error. Si me lo notifican lo agradeceré.


----------



## Bimmer (1 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿El Ruiz tiene facebook?. Jua, jua, jua.
> 
> No puè ser, no puede ser todo tan Paco. Éso es una troleada de algún cachondo o el anuncio de una sastrería.
> O sí, que tó puè ser, y resulta que el Sargento Ruiz tiene Facebook para que sus nietos vean fotos del abuelo postureando.
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo pero algo de sensacionalismo no vendría mal, de todos menos se ha dejado caer que los Royuela tienen vídeos de asesinatos cometidos por la banda de Mena, lo tienen todo planeado, solo necesitan difusión y cuando les estén tratando de locos en los medios, sueltan la bomba y callan todas las bocas.

Sí, demasiado Paco que tenga facebook, me partí la polla cuando lo vi con el uniforme y tricornio puesto, discrepo en que sea una trolleada, para mí es él de fijo, además la única otra foto que tiene es una de un racimo de uvas que puede tener este mensaje : 










javvi dijo:


> *María Montero de Radio Inter tratará en profundidad el Expediente Royuela en "La Ventana Indiscreta"
> *



Grande María, manda narices que los periodistas más mediáticos no digan nada, ¿Tenemos que suponer que están envueltos en tramas similares al expediente?



Duda Metódica dijo:


> He dado un vistazo a la extensa documentación del expediente sobre depósitos en el extranjero y he visto que en ella aparece quien pudiera ser el suegro (o quizás el cuñado?) de Ruiz, José Abuja Saborido, como testaferro de muchos de los beneficiarios de los depósitos. Entre esos beneficiarios estaría la juez Roser Aixandrí. Lo que no he conseguido ver en esa documentación es que Roser Aixandrí sea la suegra de Ruiz.
> Al RGR del facebook, el de la foto, le echo (por su aspecto) como mínimo unos 60 tacos, seguramente algunos más (la foto es de 2020). Roser Aixandrí se jubiló anticipadamente, en 2018. (Los jueces y magistrados se pueden jubilar anticipadamente entre los 65 y 69 años de edad, la jubilación forzosa es a los 70, si bien pueden solicitar una prorroga hasta los 72). Pongamos que la juez, tuviese como mucho 69 años cuando se jubiló. Por las edades de ambos no me cuadra que sean suegra y yerno. O bien no hay parentesco, o el RGR del ER no es el mismo que el del facebook.



Puede cuadrar si la mujer de Ruiz tiene menos años que él.



Alex Cosma dijo:


> Los Royuela quizá estén jugando esa misma baza, y se reserven documentos más jugosos aún (algunos con cuentagotas están sacando, como los de Zapatero) para que salgan a la luz en el caso de que les pase algo, o simplemente les cierren el canal de Youtube. De todas formas, Youtube no cierra ese tipo de canales, por fuerte que sea la información que dan. Además, Youtube ahora recibe órdenes directas del CNI, de la sección que controla PODEMOS... Y a PODEMOS no le va mal que salga a relucir toda la mierda necesaria del PSOE y del R78, porque así PODEMOS ralentiza su caída.




Totalmente de acuerdo, de hecho en este hilo han compartido una foto de Garriga con Royuela, parece que se busca un VOX / Podemos en sustitución al bipartidismo del PP / PSOE, pero no sé hasta qué punto le interesa a Podemos porque Villarejo también está en el ajo y depende de los documentos que puedan sacar los Royuela.

Por otra parte, por qué no hemos planteado lo siguiente : 

Los Royuela hacen justicia de Javier Royuela, y del resto de muertos que se encarguen los familiares afectados y las FCSE que para eso supuestamente están, después agarran poder por las pelotas y manejan a todo cristo para enriquecerse a destajo, esto puede darse perfectamente porque en ningún momento han planteado cambiar el sistema y han tenido oportunidad con lo de Rubén Gisbert al que en vez de dialogar y llegar a un acuerdo, lo espantaron tirándose al cuello por borrar el vídeo.





CASO BAR ESPAÑA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 585797
> 
> 
> Vive en Llançà. Vivo en el pueblo de al lado. No tengo Facebook. Si me dáis más información de donde pudiera vivir (calle, etc.) puedo ir a ver si contacto con él y a ver si quiere contar algo. Hay que sacar este caso a la luz ya, igual que el caso del bar España sea como sea. Que los medios tengan que empezar a hablar.



Ni idea, pero mejor pregúntele a Santiago Royuela a ver si sabe algo o le quiere decir algo.

Por cierto, ¿Sabéis algo de la querella de Royuela a Mena del año 2002? Me he enterado ahora de esa querella, creía que solo existía la del 2006


----------



## Duda Metódica (1 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Yo, en el GC del feisbuc, ya he dicho que no entro. Me negué a abrir una cuenta de esta tapadera de la cia y no lo tengo. Prefiero no opinar.
> No sé si has leído la información que adjunto al post. Me baso en lo que dice ahí: la denuncia de Juan Manuel Martínez Grasa, el amigo rojo de Royuela. Si lo que dice no es verdad, entonces la jueza no es suegra de Ruiz. Pongo el enlace de esta denuncia de la página javierroyuelasamit. en el post. Además de que lo que se dice en la propia denuncia, alguien, Royuela o algún colaborador, es como si hubiera escrito a boli sobre el papel: esta es la suegra del sargento Ruiz.
> Lo acabo de mirar: está en la página 111.
> Hay mucho más en ese enlace para quien quiera hacer sus investigaciones.
> A lo mejor he ido demasiado deprisa y he cometido algún error. Si me lo notifican lo agradeceré.



Según el documento que indicas Jose Abuja Saborido es el suegro de RGR, y testaferro de un número considerable de beneficiarios de los depósitos. Lo que no veo por ningún sitio es que su esposa sea la juez Roser Aleixandrí.


----------



## javvi (1 Mar 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Según el documento que indicas Jose Abuja Saborido es el suegro de RGR, y testaferro de un número considerable de beneficiarios de los depósitos. Lo que no veo por ningún sitio es que su esposa sea la juez Roser Aleixandrí.



Creo que tienes razón, me pareció que lo que estaba escrito a boli se refería a la juez y no, es el titular de la cuenta: Jose Abuja, suegro de Ruiz. la juez es la apoderada de la cuenta de Caixa Vigo. No sé muy bien qué es ser apoderado de una cuenta, pero es lo que pone. En una cuenta más abajo el titular es también el suegro de Ruiz, pero la apoderada es la mujer de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo: Aurora Jorquera Hernández. Y más abajo todavía, otra vez el suegro de Ruiz y la mujer de Mena de apoderada: Mª Julia Maiques Azcárraga. Miras unas cuantas: el suegro de titular y se van turnado de apoderados: también el propio Ruiz y Peña.
Gracias por avisarme, metí la pata en ese tema.


----------



## javvi (2 Mar 2021)

Entonces, del post anterior de Ruiz y su familia hay que hacer una rectificación, había un fallo que descubrió @Duda Metódica: la juez Roser Aixandri Tarre no es mujer de Jose Abuja Saborido quien sí es suegro del sargento
Rafael García Ruiz. La mujer de Ruiz e hija de José Abuja es Francisca Abuja. 
Roser Aixandri Tarre es apoderada de una cuenta cuyo titular es José Abuja Saborido.
Lo primero que nos encontramos en google al buscar lo que significa apoderado en una cuenta bancaria es:
"_Un autorizado, en cambio, es una persona nombrada por el titular de una *cuenta* para disponer del dinero que hay en la misma, pero no es realmente su propietario por lo que tampoco es su responsable fiscal. La persona tiene una capacidad limitada para realizar operaciones_" 
Lo que vemos son distintos depósitos en la entidad Caixa Vigo de un titular José Abuja Saborido, que van numerándose: 200898, 200899, etc. En cada depósito hay un apoderado/a que son los ya conocidos: la juez Roser Aixandri Tarre (ningún parentesco); Aurora Jorquera Hernández (esposa de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo); Mª Julia Maiques Azcárraga (esposa de Mena); Rafael García Ruiz (sargento Ruiz de la GC, yerno del titular); Juan Manuel García Peña (la mano derecha de Mena en la Policía Nacional); Carmen Caja López (esposa de Gerard Thomas Andreu); Montserrat Vidal Andreu (hermana de Guillermo Vidal Andreu); Pedro Castro Merlos (inspector de hacienda); Montserrat Trapé Viladomat (inspectora de hacienda); Ana y Carlos Jiménez Jorquera (hijos de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo); María Mena Maiques (hija de Mena); Guillermo Thomas Caja (hijo de Guillermo Thomas Andreu).
Es decir, que excepto la juez Roser Aixandri Tarre, el resto son todos los principales ac
tores del ER y sus parientes.
Más abajo aparecen otros depósitos siendo titular Ricardo Maiques Azcárraga y de persona autorizada o apoderado/a es Mª Julia Maiques Azcárraga (su hermana y esposa de Mena).
La denuncia es muy extensa y prácticamente se dan todas las combinaciones de cuentas ocultas al fisco en las que se van turnando como titulares y apoderados los mismos personajes.
Otra titular es Mercedes Azcárraga Vela (suegra de Mena) y de apoderada Julia Maiques Azcárraga (su hija y mujer de Mena). 
Además de los ya conocidos también hay inspectores de hacienda, funcionarios y otros jueces no tan habituales en el ER.
Lo que sí dice la denuncia de Juan Manuel Martínez Grasa es que la juez Roser Aixandri Tarre, del juzgado nº 26 de instrucción de Barcelona es la que capitanea la red de estos corruptos (pag.5). Habla del grueso de esta Red que ya anteriormente había sido denunciada por Alberto Royuela Fernández. Siendo ésta la de octubre del 2004, no sé la anterior es la que alude @Bimmer del 2002.
Y esto, en resumen, con la debida rectificación que le debemos a @Duda Metódica.


----------



## javvi (2 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿Sabéis algo de la querella de Royuela a Mena del año 2002? Me he enterado ahora de esa querella, creía que solo existía la del 2006



El lio es de cuidado, y deberíamos poner un poco de orden. Los Royuela tampoco ayudan mucho en su caótica página javierroyuelasamit. Esto es una partida de ajedrez que ser prolonga durante muchos años: ataque, contraataque, vuelta a atacar, vuelta a contraatacar.
Si descartamos las acusaciones de lo de la bomba del Papus o el asalto al Banco Central, como algo que precede al Expediente Royuela, pero no es el ER en sí, el ER sería una serie de querellas en las que siempre se repiten los mismos personajes y luego, según la querella, hay otros secundarios que aparecen en unas y no en otras. Yo diría que la primera es la de 1999:
18 meses de prisión para el subastero Alberto Royuela por presentar denuncias falsas contra jueces y fiscales
_"el tribunal que presidía Gerard Thomas condenó a Royuela en enero de 1999 a dos años de cárcel por falsificación en documentos privados. Por esta causa, la juez Aixandrí decretó la prisión preventiva de Royuela durante poco más de dos meses en 1995, cuando los responsables de la fiscalía en Cataluña eran Jiménez Villarejo y Mena. La sentencia afirma que el subastero presentó las denuncias "con intencionado desdén" y a sabiendas de que los documentos que aportaba eran falsos"_
A renglón seguido tenemos, y no sé si es la misma, u otra que pone a continuación sin apenas respiro: la del año 2000. 
Ésta no aparece en javierroyuelasamit, o yo no la he encontrado. Y si está en la página de documentos no tiene la fecha año 2000, lo cual es básico para orientarse un poco.
"_En el año 2000 interpuso una denuncia contra Carlos Villarejo, José María Mena, y otros colaboradores por evasión de capitales en ese país. Fue a través de un Dr. venezolano, Santiago Ospedales, que trabajaba para el servicio secreto de la república Bolivariana, y que puso en contacto a Alberto con un Juez de la región de Tucacas."_
lasnoticiasfl.com/la-complicidad-de-jose-luis-zapateroen-el-llamado-expediente-royuela/
Mena contraataca acusando a Royuela de falsedad documental, le condenan a 18 meses de cárcel y a su hijo Santiago le meten en la cárcel por lo del petardo de Sants.
Detenido un hijo del subastero Royuela por la fabricación de un explosivo
Condenan a un subastero por falsas denuncias a jueces y fiscales
La sentencia la dicta Magdalena Jiménez, "_quien asegura que Royuela presentó estas denuncias para "mancillar el honor de diversos" jueces y fiscales: Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, ex fiscal jefe de Cataluña; su sucesor, José María Mena; el presidente de la Sección Novena de la Audiencia de Barcelona, Gerard Thomas, y la magistrada de Instrucción de esta ciudad, Roser Aixandrí." _
18 meses de prisión para el subastero Alberto Royuela por presentar denuncias falsas contra jueces y fiscales
Otro intento en el año 2001: _"Finalmente, el 27 de junio de 2001 Royuela repitió la misma denuncia ante el Tribunal Supremo, que volvió a archivarla al cabo de tres semanas y también instó a la justicia a que le investigara por denuncia falsa."_
18 meses de prisión para el subastero Alberto Royuela por presentar denuncias falsas contra jueces y fiscales
La del 2002 la pone en el Tribunal Supremo. Se investiga a 243 altos cargos de la Administración de Justicia. 
Presentada una querella por investigar a un magistrado y a seis fiscales de Balears
En el 2004 se continúa lo mismo, pero esta vez el que da la cara es su amigo 
Juan Manuel Martínez Grasa haciendo de querellante. Yo he encontrado dos seguidas: la del cinco de octubre, en la que me equivoqué pensando que la juez Roser Aixandri Tarre era suegra de Ruiz y otra el 20 del mismo mes.
Querella y denuncias en 2004 ante el TSJC y Hacienda por delitos económicos contra el fiscal Carlos Ramos Rubio – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
Esto, hasta la del 2006, en la que no quiero entrar, que ya bastante lío hay. 
Seguramente me he dejado alguna por el camino y algún fallo podrá haber. Pero es que es un completo enredo y los Royuela no ayudan mucho.


----------



## javvi (2 Mar 2021)

*COMIENZA EL JUICIO CONTRA EL VIOLADOR ASESINO DE 2 POLICÍAS*


----------



## javvi (2 Mar 2021)

*EL ROBO DE LOS CUADROS*
EFE
"BARCELONA. La fiscalía pide dos años de cárcel para el subastero
ultraderechista Alberto Royuela, acusado de vender 21 cuadros por valor de
78.131 euros a un marchante de arte sabiendo que dichas obras de arte habían sido previamente robadas por terceras personas."
"Los hechos datan de 1998 cuando, según la fiscalía, una de las acusadas,
Isabel Cobacho, acordó con su abogado, el también acusado Joaquín Hortal,
«adueñarse de las obras pictóricas de autores de prestigio existentes en la
vivienda» propiedad de su marido, con el que estaba en pleno proceso de
separación. A tal efecto, la acusada entregó a Hortal varias pinturas de
autores como Miquel Villa, Abelló, Pere Pruna, Vives Fierro o Ramón Bernadés
y las facturas originales de adquisición de las mismas por parte de su
esposo."
Suiza confirma que los papeles contra Carod Rovira fueron falsificados


----------



## Bimmer (2 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> El lio es de cuidado, y deberíamos poner un poco de orden. Los Royuela tampoco ayudan mucho en su caótica página javierroyuelasamit. Esto es una partida de ajedrez que ser prolonga durante muchos años: ataque, contraataque, vuelta a atacar, vuelta a contraatacar.
> Si descartamos las acusaciones de lo de la bomba del Papus o el asalto al Banco Central, como algo que precede al Expediente Royuela, pero no es el ER en sí, el ER sería una serie de querellas en las que siempre se repiten los mismos personajes y luego, según la querella, hay otros secundarios que aparecen en unas y no en otras. Yo diría que la primera es la de 1999:
> 18 meses de prisión para el subastero Alberto Royuela por presentar denuncias falsas contra jueces y fiscales
> _"el tribunal que presidía Gerard Thomas condenó a Royuela en enero de 1999 a dos años de cárcel por falsificación en documentos privados. Por esta causa, la juez Aixandrí decretó la prisión preventiva de Royuela durante poco más de dos meses en 1995, cuando los responsables de la fiscalía en Cataluña eran Jiménez Villarejo y Mena. La sentencia afirma que el subastero presentó las denuncias "con intencionado desdén" y a sabiendas de que los documentos que aportaba eran falsos"_
> ...



Creía que la primera querella era la del 2002. La verdad que está muy desordenado todo en la página de los Royuela.

¿En qué año se enteró Royuela del asesinato de su hijo? 

Mucho tiempo ha pasado desde que los Royuela presentaron la querella del asesinato de Javier Royuela, y Mena y compañía campando a sus anchas.
¿Creéis que nos ocultan algo los Royuela? En caso de que sí, ¿Qué creéis que es?


----------



## javvi (2 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Creía que la primera querella era la del 2002. La verdad que está muy desordenado todo en la página de los Royuela.
> 
> ¿En qué año se enteró Royuela del asesinato de su hijo?
> 
> ...



A Royuela se le podría llamar Alberto Royuela el querellante. Yendo para atrás la más antigua que he encontrado es de 1971.
*Opus Dei: asociación no constituida legalmente, y con fines distintos de los que aparenta*
Alberto Royuela Fernández, Opus Dei: asociación no constituida legalmente y con fines distintos de los que aparenta
Por lo que veo en los documentos, el cadáver de Javier Royuela se encuentra el 29 de mayo de 1993. Se podría situar aquí el comienzo el ER y lo anterior sería otra cosa: el pre-expediente royuela o la prehistoria del ER.
javierroyuelasamit.com/documentos/asesinato-de-javier-royuela-samit/


----------



## javvi (2 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> .
> ¿Creéis que nos ocultan algo los Royuela? En caso de que sí, ¿Qué creéis que es?



Yo barajo unos cuantos nombres sin acabar por decantarme por ninguno: Mario Conde, la propia monarquía, Perote, y uno que aparece en el ER sobre el que me estoy informando ahora: Javier de la Rosa.


----------



## Abstenuto (2 Mar 2021)

Octubris dijo:


> Aquí tenemos unas buenas muestras de las firmas de Mena.
> 
> Hagamos nosotros mismos de peritos en caligrafía porque si la diferencia entre las firmas aportadas por Royuela y estas (de acceso público y fuente alternativa) son diferencias muy notorias, pues el pastel sería revelado, o la conspiración confirmada.
> 
> ...



Dejé de interesarme por el expediente Royuela después de este hilo del forero Octubris (aunque ya había detectado alguna otra incongruencia, que no recuerdo).

Las firmas no parecían concordar con las de documentos del fiscal Mena procedentes de otras fuentes que no sean los Royuela ¿Ha habido alguna novedad respecto a esta cuestión? ¿Hay algún argumento a favor de la autenticidad de los documentos?


----------



## Debunker (2 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *COMIENZA EL JUICIO CONTRA EL VIOLADOR ASESINO DE 2 POLICÍAS*



La verdad es que siendo tan canijo es casi imposible que redujera a las polis de las fotos que has puesto que se ven, fibrosas, musculosas, menudos cuellos tienen y grandes y encima son dos contra uno. 

En eso consiste, creo yo, que Mena investigara a minmundis, para tener una base de datos para casos como éste que, deben ser miles.

Hay que joderse la corrupción que hay en toda Cataluña, dos polis en prácticas y ya practicando con el tráfico de drogas. ¿que más se puede pedir?

La jueza Roser Aixandre Tarre independentista , no podía ser de otra forma, toda esa gentuza están convirtiendo Cataluña en una cloaca de miseria y crimen y la gente normal coopera, no se entiende como podemos ser manipulados a esos extremos. 

Muy buena labor habéis hecho en estás últimas páginas, a mi disculparme que no tengo ahora mismo el horno para bollos. 

Solo añadir , ya no recuerdo el forero que lo dijo, que no es solo youtube quien censura a través de algoritmos, también nuestro bendito gobierno sin necesidad de algoritmos y no poco, podéis comprobarlo con los afectados que no son pocos.


----------



## javvi (2 Mar 2021)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Dejé de interesarme por el expediente Royuela después de este hilo del forero Octubris (aunque ya había detectado alguna otra incongruencia, que no recuerdo).
> 
> Las firmas no parecían concordar con las de documentos del fiscal Mena procedentes de otras fuentes que no sean los Royuela ¿Ha habido alguna novedad respecto a esta cuestión? ¿Hay algún argumento a favor de la autenticidad de los documentos?



Llevo poco tiempo en el hilo. Todavía no he echado un vistazo al post del tal @Octubris. Prometo que lo haré. Mientras tanto, tengo una duda. Si es tan fácil desmontar el ER, después de año y medio de videos de los Royuela retándoles a que se querellen con acusaciones tan graves ¿Por qué no lo hacen? Me podrá decir que sí lo ha hecho uno: el médico forense. ¿Se ha enterado de lo que pasó en ese juicio? Se burlaron todas las normas básicas de la judicatura. Aquello fue un completo cachondeo, ni a Mota se le hubiera ocurrido semejante vodevil.
¿Por qué hay tanto nerviosismo en la prensa? Aquí hay algo muy gordo. Si no, lo hubieran despachado rápido. ¿Por qué no hablan de ello en la Sexta con el graciosillo de turno haciendo burla de los Royuela? ¿tiene usted respuesta para eso?


----------



## Debunker (2 Mar 2021)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Dejé de interesarme por el expediente Royuela después de este hilo del forero Octubris (aunque ya había detectado alguna otra incongruencia, que no recuerdo).
> 
> Las firmas no parecían concordar con las de documentos del fiscal Mena procedentes de otras fuentes que no sean los Royuela ¿Ha habido alguna novedad respecto a esta cuestión? ¿Hay algún argumento a favor de la autenticidad de los documentos?




Bueno yo te invito a que confrontes tu propia firma, por ejemplo tu firma cuando has firmado un documento importante como una hipoteca , un contrato, cuenta bancaria etc. y tu firma cuando escribes una nota, una carta etc. a un amigo, o en el trabajo dando instrucciones, revisa tu firma en diferentes etapas de tu vida como cuando estás eufórico o depresivo y luego nos lo cuentas. No solo la firma, la escritura también tiene alguna alteración según tu estado de ánimo, se hace más abierta cuando estás deprimido o cansado y con tendencia a ir hacia abajo, lo que no suele cambiar o no cambia es el trazo de mayor o menor presión sobre el papel que además dibuja un trazo más o menos grueso en según que letras y otras cosas que los expertos en caligrafía suelen descubrir.


----------



## elnota (2 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *EL ROBO DE LOS CUADROS*
> EFE
> "BARCELONA. La fiscalía pide dos años de cárcel para el subastero
> ultraderechista Alberto Royuela, acusado de vender 21 cuadros por valor de
> ...



78.131 euros y pone que los hechos datan de 1998, en esa fecha no había euros. Faltan datos en la noticia?


----------



## elnota (2 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *COMIENZA EL JUICIO CONTRA EL VIOLADOR ASESINO DE 2 POLICÍAS*



Esto me recuerda al perro de los Baskerville, de Conan Doyle, donde alguien soltaba un enorme perro muy hambriento cuando salía a pasear alguno de los Baskerville.


----------



## javvi (2 Mar 2021)

elnota dijo:


> 78.131 euros y pone que los hechos datan de 1998, en esa fecha no había euros. Faltan datos en la noticia?



No quiero volver a equivocarme, creo que una cosa es el año del presunto robo y otra la del juicio en el que acusan a Royuela de haber comprado unos cuadros que sabía que eran robados. Por lo que veo en una noticia, el juicio es en el 2005. Imagino que, como todo hijo del vecino, hicieron el cómputo de pesetas a euros.
Piden cárcel para el subastero Royuela por vender cuadros robados


----------



## Tacañete (2 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Me pregunto que hay detrás del ER . Me explico.
> 
> Para mí España está siendo atacada peor que si lo hicieran con misiles. Todo el fiasco de los independentistas donde la UE no ha movido un dedo para defender nuestro país sino todo lo contrario, las empresas más rentables e históricas , como Iberia , han ido cayendo sino al 100% con fuerte participación en su accionariado de empresas extranjeras sobre todo de Singapur, China e incluso Méjico, y todas esas empresas españolas son de los sectores más estratégicos de nuestro país, como la energía, la alimentación, los medios de comunicación incluida Mediaset, edificios emblemáticos, inmobiliaria, puertos etc. A eso añadir muchas otras cosas, entre ellas tener el gobierno más progre y destructivo que haya parido madre amañado en unas elecciones amañadas cuyos resultados solo hacían posible este gobierno que sufrimos.
> 
> ...



No sabemos que ocurrirá cuando salga a la luz, pero tiene que salir si es que queremos que este país alguna vez pueda salir a flote. Sobre semejante basura de cimientos no se puede construir nada, hay que sanear y empezar a construir sobre cimientos sanos.


----------



## Abstenuto (2 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Bueno yo te invito a que confrontes tu propia firma, por ejemplo tu firma cuando has firmado un documento importante como una hipoteca , un contrato, cuenta bancaria etc. y tu firma cuando escribes una nota, una carta etc. a un amigo, o en el trabajo dando instrucciones, revisa tu firma en diferentes etapas de tu vida como cuando estás eufórico o depresivo y luego nos lo cuentas. No solo la firma, la escritura también tiene alguna alteración según tu estado de ánimo, se hace más abierta cuando estás deprimido o cansado y con tendencia a ir hacia abajo, lo que no suele cambiar o no cambia es el trazo de mayor o menor presión sobre el papel que además dibuja un trazo más o menos grueso en según que letras y otras cosas que los expertos en caligrafía suelen descubrir.



Es posible, había pensado en ello. Por eso preguntaba por alguna prueba de autenticidad


----------



## Abstenuto (2 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Llevo poco tiempo en el hilo. Todavía no he echado un vistazo al post del tal @Octubris. Prometo que lo haré. Mientras tanto, tengo una duda. Si es tan fácil desmontar el ER, después de año y medio de videos de los Royuela retándoles a que se querellen con acusaciones tan graves ¿Por qué no lo hacen? Me podrá decir que sí lo ha hecho uno: *el médico forense. ¿Se ha enterado de lo que pasó en ese juicio? Se burlaron todas las normas básicas de la judicatura. *Aquello fue un completo cachondeo, ni a Mota se le hubiera ocurrido semejante vodevil.
> ¿Por qué hay tanto nerviosismo en la prensa? Aquí hay algo muy gordo. Si no, lo hubieran despachado rápido. ¿Por qué no hablan de ello en la Sexta con el graciosillo de turno haciendo burla de los Royuela? ¿tiene usted respuesta para eso?



Estoy buscando info. Si me puedes ahorrar trabajo lo agradecería. Todavía no ha habido sentencia, ¿no?


----------



## Bimmer (2 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Por lo que veo en los documentos, el cadáver de Javier Royuela se encuentra el 29 de mayo de 1993. Se podría situar aquí el comienzo el ER y lo anterior sería otra cosa: el pre-expediente royuela o la prehistoria del ER.



Creo que Royuela se enteró del asesinato años después, tengo que repasar las entrevistas para refrescar datos :







javvi dijo:


> Yo barajo unos cuantos nombres sin acabar por decantarme por ninguno: Mario Conde, la propia monarquía, Perote, y uno que aparece en el ER sobre el que me estoy informando ahora: Javier de la Rosa.



Pienso igual, y menudo pájaro el de la Rosa, 500 millones de dólares que se engrosó en el caso KIO, (y más que se habrá llevado en otros casos).

A esos nombres le añado yo el caso alcasser, mismo modus operandi que en el expediente royuela, pero no solo ese caso en concreto, sino también otros similares a él.



javvi dijo:


> ¿Se ha enterado de lo que pasó en ese juicio?



Lo que pasó ahí es una prueba más de la mafia que es el poder judicial, ni disimulan.

Tengo una duda sobre lo que pasó allí, si a Santiago le da por darle unas hostias al fiscal. ¿Qué sucedería? En la querella tendría que aparecer el contexto de la agresión, lo que llevaría a tratar el expediente royuela, si la prensa se hiciese eco, también tendrían que tratar el contexto de la agresión. ¿Me equivoco?


----------



## Bimmer (2 Mar 2021)

Nuevo video : 



Y he visto algo importante a tener en cuenta, cuando pueda comparto fotos y os digo.

Otra cosa, he editado un mensaje en el que menosprecié al perito judicial que tiene un bufete de abogados que os comenté porque pasó un tiempo y no respondía sobre el expediente royuela y ya creía que era otro del montón, pues me ha respondido hoy, y os aseguro que tiene más cojones que el caballo de Espartaco.

Se está haciendo famoso por ganar todos los casos a financieras y bancos usureros, es de Barcelona, muchos abogados importantes de Barcelona le tienen entre ceja y ceja, ya sabemos cómo se las gastan algunos bufetes, le puede interesar esto y ayudar a los Royuela.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (2 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> A Royuela se le podría llamar Alberto Royuela el querellante. Yendo para atrás la más antigua que he encontrado es de 1971.
> *Opus Dei: asociación no constituida legalmente, y con fines distintos de los que aparenta*
> Alberto Royuela Fernández, Opus Dei: asociación no constituida legalmente y con fines distintos de los que aparenta
> Por lo que veo en los documentos, el cadáver de Javier Royuela se encuentra el 29 de mayo de 1993. Se podría situar aquí el comienzo el ER y lo anterior sería otra cosa: el pre-expediente royuela o la prehistoria del ER.
> javierroyuelasamit.com/documentos/asesinato-de-javier-royuela-samit/



Que haya denunciado al Opus Dei en pleno franquismo y lo haga ahora contra las cloacas sociatas y masonas, demuestra que Royuela es un tío que merece el mayor de los respetos. Un luchador por lo que cree justo, aunque sea contra los gigantes más poderosos del sistema.


----------



## Peritta (3 Mar 2021)

Sí, el señor Alberto parece el Tioquerellas, pero es que también son los de la administración quienes le mandan de ventanilla en ventanilla y de juzgado en tribunal y por éso lo parece.






javvi dijo:


> Haré un versión mini exclusiva para usted: un día, la suegra de un señor que se pasea mucho por este hilo,( que se debate mucho que si es éste, que si no es éste, que si es el otro y que no sale en la sexta) deja salir de la cárcel al señor J. presunto violador, quitándole hierro a su posible peligrosidad. Ese mismo día, alguien le pone una denuncia por unos hechos muy graves a la suegra, a su hija, a su marido, al yerno, el señor mencionado, y a toda una tropa con la que no me voy a explayar porque prometí una versión mini y además son más que conocidos en este foro.(y sus respectivas señoras).
> Ese mismo día, el señor J. ese que decía la suegra que tampoco era para tanto, comete un doble homicidio que ... cómo decirlo, como aquello de los moritos de Lavapiés en fechas todavía muy cercanas a la de este doble crimen.



Explíquesustè mesié y no me cantinflee haga el favor.

No sé qué enlaces está publicando señor, ni qué tiene que ver el caso de las policías en prácticas con éste, ni cómo han deducido que el testaferro ése es el suegro de Ruiz, pero yo, por reconducir el tema y porque alguien ha pedido información, voy a poner el enlace a la querella del 2006:

Querella del año 2006 de Alberto Royuela contra el fiscal Mena y su banda – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

La querella la pone en Madrid porque Mena era aforado y tenía que ponerla ante el Supremo y no en ningún tribunal de Cataluña donde seguramente no se la hubieran admitido a trámite.

Ahi se adivina en algunas notas que Ruiz y García Peña no eran tan uña y carne como me imaginaba yo. Las notas son de 1993 y se conoce que entonces, con el Villarejo en lo alto de la fiscalía catalana, la red no estaba tan consolidada pues en un par de notas Mena trata a García Peña de usted.

Las querellas anteriores deben de ser por asuntos económicos y los pagos en depósitos bancarios de cuyos números de asiento tienen constancia y ahí, en esa investigación también está el periodista Martinez Grasa que aparece también como denunciante. 
Periodista que era rojeras, igual que independentista es el político ése ¿Raventós?, que se ha tomado en serio el expediente Royuela. 


Lo que empieza a dar miedo de la masonería doña @Debunker es que debe de estar ya infiltraíta por la N'dragueta ésa.
Ya sabemos que el Mena tenía gusto por meter gente en la masonería y hacer nuevos hermanos, socios, camaradas, fieles o como quiera que se llamen los masones entre sí.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Duda Metódica (3 Mar 2021)

Abstenuto dijo:


> Dejé de interesarme por el expediente Royuela después de este hilo del forero Octubris (aunque ya había detectado alguna otra incongruencia, que no recuerdo).
> 
> Las firmas no parecían concordar con las de documentos del fiscal Mena procedentes de otras fuentes que no sean los Royuela ¿Ha habido alguna novedad respecto a esta cuestión? ¿Hay algún argumento a favor de la autenticidad de los documentos?



La gran cantidad de notas con todo detalle de datos, coincidentes con fechas y hechos y las tres periciales caligráficas, juega a favor de la veracidad del expediente. Es muy complicado falsificar tanto papel y con tanto detalle. No obstante es posible que entre tanto documento se haya colado alguno falso. Por ejemplo la famosa carta de Conde Pumpido a FG, con una firma de CP que no se ha localizado en otros documentos, (aunque probablemente lo que dice la carta sea lo que pasó). Respecto a la documentación sobre depósitos en el extranjero, tampoco nos aclaran como la han conseguido. Pudiera ser que les hubiesen colado algunos documentos falsos con la finalidad de desacreditar a los denunciantes o al expediente. Lo único que hará que el expediente avance en los juzgados es corroborar la documentación con otras pruebas: testigos directos, nuevos análisis forenses o autopsias, inquilinos desenterrados .... Solo con papeles ningún juez va a hacer nada.


----------



## javvi (3 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Explíquesustè mesié y no me cantinflee haga el favor.
> 
> No sé qué enlaces está publicando señor, ni qué tiene que ver el caso de las policías en prácticas con éste, ni cómo han deducido que el testaferro ése es el suegro de Ruiz, pero yo, por reconducir el tema y porque alguien ha pedido información, voy a poner el enlace a la querella del 2006:



Sí, efectivamente, cometí un error. Sobre una fotocopia, alguien (Royuela o un colaborador) había escrito una nota a boli al margen que no estaba nada clara. @Duda Metódica , haciendo honor a su alias, me lo hizo ver. No quería decir la nota que la juez fuese suegra de Ruiz, ahí el error, pero sí apoderada del depósito bancario cuyo titular era el suegro de Ruiz.
Ahí demuestra usted, que además de ser muy gracioso, no se lee nada. Porque el documento lo deja bien clarito. Está en la parte mecanografiada, no en una nota a boli. El titular de ese depósito es José Abuja Saborido: padre de Francisca Abuja y, por tanto, suegro del sargento Rafael García Ruiz.
Pero tengo una mala noticia para usted. El pdf no me deja copiar y pegarlo. Y yo no lo voy a copiar palabra por palabra, lo tendrá que hacer usted, tendrá que ponerse a trabajar: buscar el documento que le adjunto, bajar hasta la página 111 y leerlo para comprobar que, efectivamente, el titular del depósito, don José Abuja Saborido es suegro de Ruiz ok!
Ahí verá usted varios depósitos seguidos del señor Saborido como titular de la cuenta, y van pasando como apoderados de la cuenta por orden de aparición: Roser Aixandri Tarre (la no suegra de Ruiz, eso ya quedó claro, pero sí, según la denuncia, la que capitanea la Red de corrupción de las mordidas y la que más adelante veremos qué tiene que ver con el doble homicidio); la esposa de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo; la esposa de Mena; el propio Ruiz (y aquí me reafirmo: yerno del titular); el brazo izquierdo, o segundo derecho, no tonto de la ley, o sea, de Mena: Juan Manuel García Peña; la esposa de Gerard Thomas Andreu; la hermana de Guillermo Vidal Andreu; un inspector de hacienda; una inspectora de hacienda; la hija de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo; el hijo de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo; la hija de Mena y, last but not the least, el hijo de Guillermo Thomas Andreu.
Entenderá usted que con tanto hijo, tanta hija, tanto suegro y tanta esposa me acabase liando y confundiendo con una nota a boli que apenas se podía leer. Efectivamente, todo queda en familia excepto la juez Roser Aixandri Tarre. 
Pero, esta señora, aparte de ser la capitán de esta red de corrupción, según la denuncia del amigo rojo de Royuela, y una de las apoderas de la cuenta del suegro de Ruiz ok! ¿Qué tiene que ver con el doble homicidio de Bellvitge?
Nada, absolutamente nada. Yo no he dicho nada ¿lo he dicho yo? Yo sólo constato una serie de casualidades, y nada más que casualidades.
El mismo día, cinco de octubre del 2004, que Grasa, el amigo rojo de Royuela, pone una denuncia (la que usted no se ha leído) en el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña a una de serie de personas por una red de corrupción, que no es que incluya a la juez del juzgado de instrucción Nº 26 de Barcelona Roser Aixandri Tarre, es que la señala como la capo de la Red. 
http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/387f8abc3fe14108fdb0ecdd582761a0.pdf
Ese mismo día le dan un permiso al preso _Pedro Jiménez García_ y aprovecha para cometer durante la madrugada de ese mismo día el doble crimen. Pero ¿quién fue el descerebrado/a que dejó salir a semejante violador, asesino y pirómano?
Pues, hete aquí, que fue determinante el dictamen de la juez Roser Aixandri Tarre que : _"consideró como una simple falta de amenazas el asalto de Jiménez a una joven en un permiso anterior, en marzo del 2003, lo que a la postre le permitió conseguir un nuevo permiso."_
Entonces, ¿soy sólo yo el que ve algo raro en esa laxa actitud de la juez? 
Parece ser que no: 
*"15/10/2004 El TSJC investigará a la juez Aixandri *
_ El Tribunal quiere saber si se desatendió la denuncia de una joven contra Pedro Jiménez", "La joven dijo a este diario haberse sentido 'humillada' por el trato recibido durante la instrucción de las diligencias previas 1221/2003 del juzgado de instrucción 26 de Barcelona, cuya titular es la juez Roser Aixandri.", " La joven lo denunció por un delito de amenazas, pero la juez Aixandri lo archivó y estimó que debía seguirse un procedimiento de faltas o uno civil." _
O sea, a la juez se le venía encima una muy gorda por semejante desliz de consecuencias tan dramáticas. Y no precisamente por lo que diga un servidor o deje de decir, que por esas fechas ni puñetera idea de quién era esa señora y todos sus capitaneados. 
Pero no estaba sola, faltaría más.
_"La juez Aixandri anunció ayer la presentación de una querella contra este diario por la información. La junta de jueces de Barcelona le mostró ayer todo su 'apoyo y solidaridad' hasta el punto de que asumirán conjuntamente el coste procesal de la querella, según fuentes del TSJC. Las asociaciones Jueces por la Democracia, la Asociación Profesional de la Magistratura, Francisco de Vitoria y el Foro Judicial Independiente emitieron un comunicado conjunto en el que señalan que aquella información ha hecho 'un mal injusto a una juez y a la función que una sociedad democrática encomienda a su poder judicial'."
Jueces expedientados en procedimientos disciplinarios abiertos por la Comisión Disciplinaria del Consejo General del Poder Judicial juez sancionado denuncias contra jueces juez denunciado perfil criminológico del juez prevaricador jueces prevaricaciones prevaricadoras sanciones CGPJ metajusticia juez juzgado denuncias contra magistrados enjuiciamiento de jueces metaenjuiciamiento expedientes sancionadores irregularidades judiciales prevaricación juidicial criminalidad juez condenado juez expedientado juez prevaricador en juzgados cgpj_
Así que con gente de tanto prestigio, tan impecables, que llevan el estado de derecho, la separación de poderes y la recta actitud ante la vida, tan metidos en las venas ¿quién va a dudar de las buenas intenciones de la juez del juzgado de instrucción Nº 26 de Barcelona? 
¿Por qué deberíamos creer al doble asesino de 1,57 metros de altura? ¿quién se puede tomar en serio sus declaraciones durante el juicio conociendo como conocemos a la justicia de Cataluña? "Yo lo que creo que conociéndome como me conocían, conociendo mis antecedentes penales, a mí se me ha utilizado para encubrir estas dos muertes."
Minuto 0:10

Así que, si en un post anterior, como dice usted, le he cantinflado, con mi metedura de pata incluida, le pido sinceras disculpas. Ahora, creo que usted también tiene lo suyo ¿o no?


----------



## javvi (3 Mar 2021)

*Lecciones aprendidas. Fernando Presencia, Santiago Royuela y José Antonio Serrano Balaguer.
*


----------



## renko (3 Mar 2021)

Quería comentar una cosa relacionada con algo que estabais tratando últimamente. Tiene que ver con la masonería, uno de los aspectos que más me interesan del ER.

Es un detalle nada más. Creo que a muchos nos ha sorprendido que Mena recurriese al Gran Maestre de la Gran logia del Uruguay (Carlos Alberto Bolaña Rabade) para pedirle intercesión con Zapatero, miembro este de una logia española, como Mena, y además con un vinculo "profesional" muy estrecho (via PSOE) ¿ Por qué escribir para ello a ese señor del Uruguay nada menos  ?








Bien, os explico porqué. Para entenderlo solo hay que investigar un poco como está organizada la masonería a nivel internacional.
Resulta que* todo el ámbito iberoamericano* forma una unidad internacional masónica. *Desde México hasta Tierra de Fuego + España y Portugal*, forman esa unidad continental. Esa gran unidad territorial o continente masónico se llama_ Confederación Masónica Interamericana (CMI)_. Y en ese momento, cuando Mena busca ayuda, se dirige al presidente de esa logia nodriza de logias nacionales (Bolaña, que además en ese momento también es Gran Maestro de la Gran logia Uruguay). Es decir, al capo máximo de todo ese territorio bicontinental.

Cada pais tiene su gran logia nacional (Gran logia de España (que a su vez aglutina a otras del pais), Gran logia de Argentina, México, Brasil, etc....), pero todas estas logias y sus Grandes Maestros, reportan a, y dependen de esa CMI, que es su organismo inmediatamente superior.


Aqui lo explican y hasta hay un gráfico:

Confederación Masónica Interamericana | GADU.ORG


----------



## javvi (3 Mar 2021)

renko dijo:


> Quería comentar una cosa relacionada con algo que estabais tratando últimamente. Tiene que ver con la masonería, uno de los aspectos que más me interesan del ER.
> 
> Es un detalle nada más. Creo que a muchos nos ha sorprendido que Mena recurriese al Gran Maestre de la Gran logia del Uruguay (Carlos Alberto Bolaña Rabade) para pedirle intercesión con Zapatero, miembro este de una logia española, como Mena, y además con un vinculo "profesional" muy estrecho (via PSOE) ¿ Por qué escribir para ello a ese señor del Uruguay nada menos  ?
> 
> ...



A esa misma conclusión llegué yo.


> Con todo esto, alguna cuestión queda flotando en el aire: ¿Quién manda más la Logia de España o la de Uruguay? ¿O se dirige al tal Bolaña, no tanto por Gran Maestre de Uruguay, como por presidente de la Confederación Masónica Interamericana, que estaría jerárquicamente por encima de todas las logias hispanas, incluida la española?



Pero no está mal que alguien lo subraye, que estos post luego quedan en el olvido. Añadiría sólo, y ahora no recuerdo donde lo leí, lo buscaré, algo de rito escocés o inglés o algo así. O sea, que estos masones hispanos, o íberos, si incluimos los lusoparlantes, son meros y despreciables servidores del Imperio Británico, de su señora Reina o del poderío anglosajón.
Ahora mismo no sé cómo demonios se hace para citar y poder ir directo a la cita. Es mi post titulado *JOSE CARRETERO DOMENECH* del domingo 11:49 AM. 4699


----------



## javvi (3 Mar 2021)

Los comentarios de los hermanos masones de la página que enlaza @renko no tienen desperdicio:

*Proceder siempre de tal manera que si tienes un hijo, hasta los diez años te obedezca, hasta los veinte te ame y hasta la muerte te respete. Hasta los diez años sé su maestro, hasta los veinte su padre y hasta la muerte su amigo.*
Y si no lo entiende le enviamos a Ruiz ok!

*Tener la convicción de que la fraternidad es el perfume de la flor del amor.*
Las flores que se alimentan del rico humus de las fértiles tierras de Mequinenza a orillas del Ebro.
¿Qué es ser masón? (Alfredo Corvalán) | GADU.ORG
Están todos los traidores a la patria española (la de los españoles de ambos hemisferios, como reza la Constitución de 1812 )viles servidores del imperio inglés.
Masones Ilustres | GADU.ORG
Nos encontramos con dudas tan trascendentales como la del hermano David Villalba:
*Tengo una inquietud respecto a los ritos aprobados vigentes: El Rito Egipcio es aceptado como regular y vigente dentro de la masonería regular? *
O la del hermano Luis Caballero:
*Has mencionado que es fundamental creer en un Dios para ser masón.
Pregunto: ¿Por qué en el Rito Francés no existe tal exigencia?*
Regularidad Masónica de Grandes Logias, Logias de la Obediencia y del Masón | GADU.ORG
Y si todavía queda alguna duda escuchemos a lo que dice el hermano de tan ilustres apellidos, tanto por el lado de Ley y el Orden ,como del lado más folclórico Juan Carlos Ruiz Pantoja:
* La Masoneria debe ser para unir y para que haya paz en el mundo, la hermandad entre todos los hombres.*
Pero como decía Orwell unos hombres son más hombres que otros y unos cerdos son más cerdos que otros y a todo cerdo le llega su San Martín.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Mar 2021)

renko dijo:


> Quería comentar una cosa relacionada con algo que estabais tratando últimamente. Tiene que ver con la masonería, uno de los aspectos que más me interesan del ER.
> 
> Es un detalle nada más. Creo que a muchos nos ha sorprendido que Mena recurriese al Gran Maestre de la Gran logia del Uruguay (Carlos Alberto Bolaña Rabade) para pedirle intercesión con Zapatero, miembro este de una logia española, como Mena, y además con un vinculo "profesional" muy estrecho (via PSOE) ¿ Por qué escribir para ello a ese señor del Uruguay nada menos  ?
> 
> ...



Interesante, no lo sabía esto

Buen aporte


----------



## Bimmer (3 Mar 2021)

Nuevo video : 



Y hablando de masones, hay por hay una foto de Facebook de unos masones en las que sale el gran maestre de la Gran logia de España con un tío en una piscina y en comentarios de la foto hacen gracietas sobre violar niños. ¿Alguien tiene la foto?

Me suena haberla visto en este foro e incluso diría en este mismo hilo, quizá la vi en Twitter, no estoy seguro.


----------



## Peritta (3 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Sí, efectivamente, cometí un error. Sobre una fotocopia, alguien (Royuela o un colaborador) había escrito una nota a boli al margen que no estaba nada clara. @Duda Metódica , haciendo honor a su alias, me lo hizo ver. No quería decir la nota que la juez fuese suegra de Ruiz, ahí el error, pero sí apoderada del depósito bancario cuyo titular era el suegro de Ruiz.
> Ahí demuestra usted, que además de ser muy gracioso, no se lee nada. Porque el documento lo deja bien clarito. Está en la parte mecanografiada, no en una nota a boli. El titular de ese depósito es José Abuja Saborido: padre de Francisca Abuja y, por tanto, suegro del sargento Rafael García Ruiz.
> Pero tengo una mala noticia para usted. El pdf no me deja copiar y pegarlo. Y yo no lo voy a copiar palabra por palabra, lo tendrá que hacer usted, tendrá que ponerse a trabajar: buscar el documento que le adjunto, bajar hasta la página 111 y leerlo para comprobar que, efectivamente, el titular del depósito, don José Abuja Saborido es suegro de Ruiz ok!
> Ahí verá usted varios depósitos seguidos del señor Saborido como titular de la cuenta, y van pasando como apoderados de la cuenta por orden de aparición: Roser Aixandri Tarre (la no suegra de Ruiz, eso ya quedó claro, pero sí, según la denuncia, la que capitanea la Red de corrupción de las mordidas y la que más adelante veremos qué tiene que ver con el doble homicidio); la esposa de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo; la esposa de Mena; el propio Ruiz (y aquí me reafirmo: yerno del titular); el brazo izquierdo, o segundo derecho, no tonto de la ley, o sea, de Mena: Juan Manuel García Peña; la esposa de Gerard Thomas Andreu; la hermana de Guillermo Vidal Andreu; un inspector de hacienda; una inspectora de hacienda; la hija de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo; el hijo de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo; la hija de Mena y, last but not the least, el hijo de Guillermo Thomas Andreu.
> ...



Pescozón recibido, encajado y aceptado con deportividad y resignación cristiana.
Espero que no _me se_ olvide. 
No, si cuando digo que en Espain se lee mu poco lo digo con conocimiento de causa ya que yo, como bien ha adivinado, tampoco estoy exento de leer poco*. 
No vea cómo odio a los .pdf ésos que tardan es descargarse y por éso me pareció que en enlace a la querella del 2004 que publicó en otra posta más atrás estaba vacío, pero es que también tengo más problemas técnicos que paciencia. 

Total que yo sigo el expediente más por los vídeos que por la documentación .pdf aunque algunos sí me he leído. Pero como usté, mesié, tampoco tengo Facebook, luego si alguien lo sigue por allí y publican algo interesante que no se haya dicho aquí, se ruega que alguien lo republique.

Por sacarle punta a las cosas ná más.

En cualquier caso muchas gracias por la explicación señor. Es evidente que hablando se entiende la gente.

En este párrafo del periódico ése se expresa mu claramente el por qué estoy yo en contra de la independencia del poder judicial ... bueno, y de cualquier otro poder. 

_El Tribunal quiere saber si se desatendió la denuncia de una joven contra Pedro Jiménez", "La joven dijo a este diario haberse sentido 'humillada' por el trato recibido durante la instrucción de las diligencias previas 1221/2003 del juzgado de instrucción 26 de Barcelona, cuya titular es la juez Roser Aixandri.", " La joven lo denunció por un delito de amenazas, pero la juez Aixandri lo archivó y estimó que debía seguirse un procedimiento de faltas o uno civil." _

Ahí se lee entre líneas que el canijo es un "charlie" o machaca de alguna superioridad o red, que lo mantiene y lo protege para usarlo después como chivo expiatorio (q.e.d.), o como víctima. 
Lo malo es que tengo el convencimiento de que los dioses no perdonan el andar condenando a inocentes a sabiendas ni en 2.000 años de historia. No veas la que nos va a caer paencima. Espero que la cosa me pille muerto.

Ea. El último que profane las tumbas de los demás.
______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza. 



(*) Últimamente no leo, yo es que no cojo un libro, yo no leo ni el Marca, no leo ná.
Dicen que es bueno fomentar la lectura pero yo es que no leo ni al cagar. 
No me leo los prospectos, no me leo ni el diario, para mí cualquier lectura es una plasta, 
si mi mujer es Leo y hace dos años que no le abro ni las pahstas.
(Chirigota callejera roteña, Los Tiquismiquis).


----------



## Peritta (3 Mar 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> La gran cantidad de notas con todo detalle de datos, coincidentes con fechas y hechos y las tres periciales caligráficas, juega a favor de la veracidad del expediente. Es muy complicado falsificar tanto papel y con tanto detalle. No obstante es posible que entre tanto documento se haya colado alguno falso. Por ejemplo la famosa carta de Conde Pumpido a FG, con una firma de CP que no se ha localizado en otros documentos, (aunque probablemente lo que dice la carta sea lo que pasó). Respecto a la documentación sobre depósitos en el extranjero, tampoco nos aclaran como la han conseguido. Pudiera ser que les hubiesen colado algunos documentos falsos con la finalidad de desacreditar a los denunciantes o al expediente. Lo único que hará que el expediente avance en los juzgados es corroborar la documentación con otras pruebas: testigos directos, nuevos análisis forenses o autopsias, inquilinos desenterrados .... Solo con papeles ningún juez va a hacer nada.



No pongáis siglas coño, que el teclado no lesiona. Además no todos somos tan listos joer, hay que pensar en el tercero que lee y ponérselo fácil. La siglas distraen la atención sobre lo que se está diciendo. Digan el nombre al principio y luego, en el resto del texto, le pueden poner hasta motes.

En la investigación de los depósitos en el extranjero puede que el Martinez Grasa tuviera más que ver que el señor Alberto. Si no están políticamente enlazados es probable que tuvieran redes de información independientes. Pero ésa es la documentación obtenida tras décadas de investigación que dice don Santi. Poco de ésa documentación habrá salido de la clínica del doctor Morín.

Los papeles son un cañon don @Duda Metódica, son pruebas administrativas. Podemos seguir la trama y saber qué pito tocaba cada cuál en ésto.

¿Sabía Arimany la de informes falsos y escamoteo de pruebas y documentos que le iba a tocar hacer y por éso abandonó el cargo?. Es que el que se monta en lo alto de un tigre luego no puede bajarse.




Bimmer dijo:


> Nuevo video :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, coño. Había por ahí unos cuántos hilos de un tío que estaba _mu puesto_ es el tema y que irritaba a alguno de nuestros más conocidos masones de plantilla.
No, lo de las gracietas de sobar niños no sabemos si lo decían, que la cosa eran unas fotos de unos señores ya talluditos medio restregándose en una piscina, no sé si en una orgía gay-mature, o es que esperaban a unas putas. Pero con el cubata en la piscinilla estaban.

Jua, jua, jua. Bendito País de Porteras.

Éste es el texto que le dejé en los comentarios del Youtube:

*Los suicidas suelen dejar notas.** 
Si no hay nota de suicidio hasta el Romerales de las multas de aparcamiento chasca la lengua. 

Además éste era un deportista "mañaco" (jerga de foro de malhablaos) y nunca se daba por vencido, no da el perfil de suicida. Y si era un drogotta en busca de la siguiente dosis 

pues tampoco Rocco. 

En cualquier caso el dato de que era su último día en el centro no recuerdo habérselo oído decir en el otro vídeo, pero es que uno es vejete y la memoria mu mala-malisma. 
Y es que si fuera buena lo mismo lo íbamos a flippar. *

*Ea. Suerte. Que ahí va todo incluido. *




javvi dijo:


> *Lecciones aprendidas. Fernando Presencia, Santiago Royuela y José Antonio Serrano Balaguer.
> *



No, si ya he mencionado yo por aquí un par de veces al Jesús García García (con esos apellidos lógico que se nos haya olvidado a todos) cabrones, y os habéis quedao como las vacas al tren. Luego, o soy mu críptico yo y no _me se_ entiende, o me tenéis ustedes declarada la muerte civil.

Al perro y al cochino una vez el camino, pero las vacas no deben de tener mu buena memoria que digamos. Menos mal que alguien de ACODAP también se ha acordado y ahí le ha mencionado.

En la Audiencia Nacional que le dio el infarto oiga, que lo _echaron_ por la tele. Que lo vi yo. Que aunque me fume más porros que el hippy y sea un besugo sin muchas luces, no tengo memoria de pez.
Quienes no tienen memoria son los jóvenes.

Divino tesoro.

Pero si he citado esta posta no ha sido por darme pisto. Yo como el del bolero, ya no tengo vanidad (aunque sí soberbia, éso, como los reflejos, no se pierde con la edad. Jesús qué cruz), sino por esta frase que ha dicho el guionista del vídeo, que describe muy bien al funcionariado y que a mí me ha dejado aún más acojonado:

*Todo el mundo está esperando del favor y temiendo de la arbitrariedad. *


Ea. Buenas noches.
Que duerman bien.

Si pueden.
______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## renko (3 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Nuevo video :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te refieres a esta, pero no tiene nada que ver con lo de Rollán.







Es *Óscar de Alfonso* 
.......................


Lo de Rollán es un nuevo frente que puede llegar lejos. Ojalá esas personas que han contactado con Santi sean familiares o amigos muy cercanos que quieran llegar hasta el final.

Poco a poco se van abriendo grietas en la impunidad de estos criminales.


----------



## renko (3 Mar 2021)

Por cierto, este seguro que sabe cosas sobre Rollán y las movidas que le rodearon hasta su final. Fue compañero suyo de selección y ex-cocainómano declarado también. Algo de esa trama de tràfico de coca en el waterpolo seguro que sabía.








También es muy curioso que hiciera carrera en TV, sitio solo reservado a gente con buenos "contactos"


----------



## Bimmer (3 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No, lo de las gracietas de sobar niños no sabemos si lo decían



Luego lo busco porque me suena que sí.

Atentos a esto, un posible sicario en activo de una banda a lo Mena y un posible asesinado reciente (hoy) por una de estas bandas que hay en España :

*El posible sicario :*

*El ‘Asesino de la Catana’: “Siguen considerándome un monstruo”*
*LAS CARAS DEL MAL
José Rabadán mató a sus padres y a su hermana cuando tan solo tenía dieciséis años
Actualmente, está casado, tiene una hija pequeña y vive libre y completamente reinsertado en la sociedad *

Según el informe forense, los crímenes se produjeron entre las seis y las ocho de la mañana. *El padre se defendió de la agresión cubriéndose la cara con las manos*, de ahí que se encontrasen tres de sus dedos amputados y un corte profundo a la altura del cuello. El cuerpo presentaba dieciséis o diecisiete golpes y la cabeza se halló en una bolsa de plástico.


Respecto *a la madre, todo indicaba que la mató mientras dormía*, ya que no presentó signos de resistencia. Por último, el adolescente asesinó a su hermana de nueve años y con síndrome de Down. Las autopsia confirmó que también repelió el ataque de su hermano. *Tenía una herida bastante grande en el cuello.*



Para evitar que el hedor de los cadáveres alertase a los vecinos,* llenó la bañera con agua y metió el cuerpo de su hermana.* Arrastró el del padre hasta el cuarto de baño, pero como pesaba demasiado lo dejó al lado de la tina. El de la madre apareció mutilado sobre la cama.

La escena que dejó tras de sí era dantesca. *Su ropa completamente ensangrentada *era la prueba de aquella masacre, así que decidió cambiarse de vestimenta, pero dejándose la camiseta y la ropa interior. Quería salir de allí lo antes posible. Lo único que en lo que pensaba era en quedarse solo en el mundo,* empezar una nueva vida y disfrutar de libertad *para hacer lo que le viniese en gana. Su objetivo: irse a *Barcelona*. Allí vivía una chica, Sonia, con la que chateaba hasta altas horas de la madrugada a través de Internet.



Cumplidos siete años, nueve meses y un día de la sentencia por el tripe asesinato, el ‘Asesino de la Catana’ quedó en libertad. Era el 1 de enero de 2008. Desde entonces y* hasta diciembre de 2017, José Rabadán vivió sumido en el silencio del anonimato*, integrado en la sociedad tras recibir tratamiento psiquiátrico y llevando una vida absolutamente normal.

Sin embargo, la emisión de un documental en DMAX sobre su vida –lleva por título _Yo fui un asesino_-, volvió a ponerle de actualidad. Ahora aquel adolescente rebasa los treinta años de edad, *está casado, tiene una hija de tres y trabaja como broker en la Bolsa*. Una imagen completamente distinta a la que todos recordábamos casi veinte años antes.

El ‘Asesino de la Catana’: “Siguen considerándome un monstruo”


Aquí podéis ver lo reinsertado que está este psicópata criminal y satánico (esto último reconocido por él mismo desde que era adolescente), muy reinsertado, sí... :





*El posible asesinado hoy mismo :*

*Muere el cantante Àlex Casademunt, exconcursante de ‘OT’, en un accidente de tráfico*
*El artista, de 39 años, participó en la primera edición del popular programa televisivo con David Bisbal, Chenoa o David Bustamante*


El cantante Àlex Casademunt, concursante de la primera edición de _Operación Triunfo_ (_OT_), ha fallecido esta madrugada a los 39 años tras sufrir a última hora del martes un accidente de tráfico en Mataró (Barcelona), donde residía. El fallecimiento de Casademunt ha sido confirmado esta madrugada por su agencia de representación, Telegenia, que en un mensaje en Twitter ha señalado: “Sentimos mucho la noticia del fallecimiento de Àlex Casademunt. Mucho ánimo a toda la familia y a sus amigos. Descanse en paz”.


El coche del cantante chocó frontalmente contra un autobús cerca de una rotonda en la carretera Cirera en Mataró, según han informado los Mossos d’Esquadra a _La Vanguardia_. La policía local investiga las causas del accidente. Casademunt era padre de una niña de dos años

Muere el cantante Àlex Casademunt, exconcursante de ‘OT’, en un accidente de tráfico

*Y ahora veamos esta otra noticia de hace pocos años :*

Pero sin duda, su peor faceta pública ha estado *ligada a los escándalos, la mayoría, peleas*. La más sonada ocurrió la madrugada del 15 de enero de 2017 en una discoteca de Vigo en la que terminó con 12 puntos de sutura en su rostro. Su agresor, un joven de 21 años que responde a las iniciales EGC, denunció al exconcursante de _Operación Triunfo_ al sostener que el cantante agredió primero. Pero finalmente todo quedó en una sanción para el artista. Álex aceptó una multa de 4 euros al día durante tres meses - un total de 360 euros-, más 250 euros de responsabilidad civil, por su implicación en la pelea mientras que su agresor fue condenado a año y medio de cárcel.



No era, sin embargo, la primera vez que Casademunt se vería envuelto en una pelea en una noche de fiesta. Según un documento judicial que obraba en poder de este medio, en 2011 -el 6 de junio para ser más exactos-, *el cantante agredió a otro joven* a la puerta de una discoteca de Madrid por la que fue condenado a nueve meses de cárcel, pena que no cumplió al carecer de antecedentes y abonar la responsabilidad civil.

Según rezaba en la sentencia de la Audiencia Provincial de Madrid, con fecha del 28 de enero de 2016, el triunfito, tras una discusión, *propinó dos puñetazos en la cara del agredido*, "el primero a la altura de la mandíbula y el siguiente en la boca", a otro joven, que terminó con "una contusión temporo mandibular izquierda, que le produjo una limitación en la apertura de dicha articulación y la fractura de una pieza dentaria".

*Además de los nueve meses de cárcel*, Álex Casademunt fue condenado a indemnizar al agredido con la suma de 2.994,41 euros (más los intereses generados en estos cinco años) y al abono de las costas procesales, cuya cuantía, según pudo confirmar este medio, alcanza los 3.000 euros.


El dramático final de Álex Casademunt: los escándalos del 'chico rebelde' de 'OT' que cambió gracias a su hija

Multa para Álex Casademunt y cárcel para su agresor tras su pelea en una discoteca


Lo más probable es pensar que ha muerto por accidente pero tras estar uno documentado de cómo se la gasta la mafia del poder judicial, no es descabellado pensar que uno de esos agredidos tuviese poder y haya pagado a algún fiscal para una "eliminación física".

Y en el caso del asesino de la katana para mí que es un sicario fichado por una banda a lo Mena, un tipo tan tarado y criminal como él, tras asesinar salvajemente a su familia, le caen solo 8 años y encima en un centro de menores? Y al salir se reinserta, tiene una mujer, una hija y no es que curre de barrendero sino encima de broker? Y para rematar le hacen un documental los de DMAX sobre su "reinserción"? *HUELE MUY MAL ...*


----------



## Peritta (3 Mar 2021)

No sé por qué relaciona a los dos personajes y los mete en este hilo. Pero en otro hilo por ahí dicen que el cantante iba en moto y no en coche cuando se mató.

No se puede uno tomar muy en serio lo que diga la prensa.

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No sé por qué relaciona a los dos personajes y los mete en este hilo. Pero en otro hilo por ahí dicen que el cantante iba en moto y no en coche cuando se mató.
> 
> No se puede uno tomar muy en serio lo que diga la prensa.
> 
> ...



Quizá me he sobrado con lo del cantante pero el asesino de la catana sí que me parece relevante ponerlo puesto que un demente como ese puede ser perfectamente un sicario que trabaja para una banda a lo Mena a día de hoy, asesinó sádicamente a sus padres y a su hermana con síndrome de down mientras dormían, qué no hará a alguien que no es su familia y si encima le pagan...


----------



## javvi (3 Mar 2021)

Y ya puestos: ¿ no hay algo raro también en el fallecimiento de Quique San Francisco después de aquel anuncio de Campofrío?

Parece un poco como lo de David Bowie que después de años que no se le ve, saca un video anunciando su muerte y va y se muere. Esto sería algo parecido, pero más cutre, a la española.
*Homenaje a Enrique San Francisco - Especial en Directo, Pereira, Negre, Villar*

Dicen sus amiguetes pro Vox de Estado de Alarma que desde que colaboró con ellos (sin cobrar nada) los pocos bolos que le quedaban se los anularon. Y que les llamaba porque, literalmente, no tenía ni para comer. Acusan a sus compañeros de la profesión, los progres de la ceja, de hipócritas, que le tenían totalmente abandonado. Lo cual, es bastante raro, porque el anuncio lo hace con lo más infecto de la progresía como el Buenafuente. Quique San Francisco se viste de la muerte, con guadaña incluida, se hace invisible, no entiende por qué nadie le ve, como le ocurre en la vida real después del anuncio, para acabar muriéndose en la vida real. A mi me parece todo muy raro.
Además comenta con los de Estado de Alarma que en su entrada de wikipedia sale ya muerto desde abril del 20. Y hasta hacen bromas macabras sobre el tema.


----------



## javvi (3 Mar 2021)

renko dijo:


> Te refieres a esta, pero no tiene nada que ver con lo de Rollán.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El de la izquierda: Óscar de Alfonso, es el Gran Maestre de la Logia de España que, desde el 2010, sustituye en el cargo a José Carretero Domenech, que es al que se dirige Mena para que contacte con ZP (de logia a logia) y le ayude con el tema Royuela. Al mismo tiempo que, a través de un amigo común, contacta con Bolaña, Gran Maestro de la Logia de Uruguay y presidente de la _Confederación Masónica Interamericana_ para el mismo propósito.


----------



## renko (3 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> El de la izquierda: Óscar de Alfonso, es el Gran Maestre de la Logia de España que, desde el 2010, sustituye en el cargo a José Carretero Domenech, que es al que se dirige Mena para que contacte con ZP (de logia a logia) y le ayude con el tema Royuela. Al mismo tiempo que, a través de un amigo común, contacta con Bolaña, Gran Maestro de la Logia de Uruguay y presidente de la _Confederación Masónica Interamericana_ para el mismo propósito.



El de la izquierda y el de la derecha.


----------



## javvi (3 Mar 2021)

*AVISO A NAVEGANTES*
1º en la lista de asesinados: *Cesáreo Rodríguez-Aguilera Conde* 
Ruiz
_Me entero de que Cesáreo ´Rodríguez Aguilera Conde, el que fuera presidente de la audiencia, está ultimando unas memorias para una conocida editorial en que tanto a mí como a Villarejo nos deja como unos mierdas en temas como Banca Catalana, Xarxa Cultural, enciclopedia o El magistrado Lavernia entre otros.
Procede a su eliminación física (sabes que vive a caballo entre Barcelona y Llofriu) Y hazte de paso con algunos de los cuadros de valor que tiene.
Es urgente, no quiero fallos.
¡ok!_
A continuación respuesta del leal Ruiz. Misión cumplida. Método: parada cardiovascular a través de medicamento. Cargan la camioneta con el cadáver con diversas obras de arte de tamaño pequeño y mediano. No hay transcripción del escrito de Ruiz: los pintores son Zabaleta, ¿Cusachs? y Anglada Camarasa.
También el ordenador en el que estaba escribiendo el libro.
Y una clave que tiene que ser algo importante. La camioneta se dirige a Burgos ¿qué se les había perdido en Burgos? ¿Se refería a un pueblo de Burgos *Villarcayo de Merindad de Castilla la Vieja* donde nació y debió pasar su infancia? ¿compró casa y tierras allí para pasar temporadas como una vuelta a sus raíces?


----------



## javvi (3 Mar 2021)

*Corrupcion Protocolizada.....*


----------



## javvi (3 Mar 2021)

*Jesús Miguel Rollán Prada *(Madrid, 4 de abril de 1968-La Garriga, Barcelona *11 marzo 2006*)
_Amigo de la Infanta Cristina, fue él quien, durante los Juegos Olímpicos de Atlanta se la presentó a Iñaki Urdangarín._
*Blanco y en Botella*. Era algo más que un jugador de waterpolo.
Jesús Rollán - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## javvi (3 Mar 2021)

*Directo con David Raventós de Directe 68. Miércoles 3 marzo, 22:00*


----------



## Tigershark (3 Mar 2021)

Se veía venir primero ataco a los malísimos fachas y luego me bajo los pantalones con el separatista..


----------



## renko (3 Mar 2021)

Lo de David Raventós es interesantísimo. Durante un tiempo me sumergí en su teoría (soy catalán y me escuché decenas y decenas de horas de sus videos de Radio Hadrian en catalán para empaparme del tema).
Un dia que me apetezca explayarme le dedicaré un buen tocho a este siniestro individuo:

* Joan Vives i Solervicens




















*



*Este tipo es el masonazo que mueve los hilos del independentismo catalán entre bambalinas. Desde el PdeCat hasta las CUP, pasando por ERC, etc.... El master of puppets de todo ese universo prefabricado. *


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (3 Mar 2021)

La radio Inter esa no parece que tenga mucha audiencia ¿no?, no veo ningún efecto apreciable en el número de suscriptores del canal después de salir ahí. A ver si con más programas tiene más efecto.




renko dijo:


> Lo de David Raventós es interesantísimo. Durante un tiempo me sumergí en su teoría (soy catalán y me escuché decenas y decenas de horas de sus videos de Radio Hadrian en catalán para empaparme del tema).
> Un dia que me apetezca explayarme le dedicaré un buen tocho a este siniestro individuo:
> 
> * Joan Vives i Solervicens
> ...



Más que uno que mueve los hilos parece un esbirro destacado, un Ruiz de la política.

Vives, dime algo.


----------



## renko (3 Mar 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Más que uno que mueve los hilos parece un esbirro destacado, un Ruiz de la política.
> 
> Vives, dime algo.



Si, claro. Siempre va a haber alguien más arriba. Pero el mando intermedio que se encargaría de ello directamente sería este.


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Mar 2021)

renko dijo:


> El de la izquierda y el de la derecha.




Hay un articulo de un psicologo que pone al julapa ese de psicopata puro y da en el clavo.

¿ Os habeis fijado que la mayoria de masones son julandrones?

Me figuro que porque son los que mejor se lo pasan cuando les obligan a hacer el trenecito y mamarla...

que degeneracion mas absoluta y decadente. Y encima se jacta de decir abiertamente "abuelo pedofilo" en la foto. Mañana le toca el trabajo masonico dice, encular niños secuestrados me figuro...


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Luego lo busco porque me suena que sí.
> 
> Atentos a esto, un posible sicario en activo de una banda a lo Mena y un posible asesinado reciente (hoy) por una de estas bandas que hay en España :
> 
> ...




Curioso que la entrevista al psicopata de la catana se la hace el que siempre he sospechado es marimasonazo, el Javier Urraca con peluquin.

Conozco personalmente a ese degenerado burbujarra de una charla que dio en una universidad de esta zona donde vino con otro psico-loco que creo que era su novio. Me es curioso que siempre ha defendido a psicopatas tironucables como El Rafita, me da que hace informes favorables a cambio de mamadas como se descubrio de un juez de menores tambien amigo del Urraca este.

Y curioso que siempre este saliendo en medios de descomunicacion, se ve que tiene buenos padrinos en la logia... Su web estaba llena de simbologia la ultima vez que la mire hara 10 años.


----------



## javvi (4 Mar 2021)

Nº2 *Guillermo Castelló Guilabert *
Presidente de la Sección Tercera de la Audiencia de Barcelona. Falleció en accidente de tráfico en la localidad de Perelló, Tarragona.
_"Ha dicho rotundamente que quiere abandonar el grupo, como tú comprenderás no nos podemos fiar de un tipo como él. ( ... ) seguro que nos hace la putada ( ... ) Sabe que no hay pruebas de los ingresos que ha recibido de nuestro lado ( ... ) nos hará la putada un día y otro. Y seguro que será pronto."_
*Conclusión: de aquí sólo se sale con los pies por delante.*


----------



## javvi (4 Mar 2021)

Nº 14 * francisco rodo paloma*
A alguien le interesa la eliminación física de esta persona.
Método:
Falso control policial
se le introduce en otro coche
Se le ejecuta en cualquier lugar discreto por dos miembros del equipo de Ruiz
Se le entierra a 400 km de Barcelona
El vehículo de Rodó se traslada hasta las montañas de Montserrat
Francisco Rodó Paloma. - patrulleros.com
400kms se sale de Cataluña. Evidentemente, descartamos dirección Este. Dirección Norte sería adentrarse mucho en Francia, demasiado arriesgado. No consta que tengan contactos con la policía francesa. 
La zona de Mequinenza está a medio camino, demasiado cerca.
La zona de Burgos, que se apunta en el caso Nº1 de _Cesáreo Rodríguez Aguilera Conde,_ se sale un poco. Son casi 500. Podrían ser cuatrocientos y pico. Ahí encajaría con la zona de done Mena era oriundo: *Villarcayo de Merindad de Castilla la Vieja* y donde podría haber comprado tierras. 
En dirección sudeste podría estar entre las provincias de Alicante, Albacete o Cuenca.


----------



## javvi (4 Mar 2021)

Nº16 *RICARDO VIDAL REYES *
Oficialmente desaparecido en el transcurso de un viaje a Bombay. Caso interesante porque implicaría que la red también actúa fuera de España. Los sicarios quieren cobrar en dólares. Abrirían una cuenta ex profeso para ello en Singapur.
Estos aviones suelen hacer escala en algún país del ´Golfo. También se suele hacer un primer tramo a algún país europeo que tiene vuelos directos a la India. Pudo ser en uno de éstos o en la India. ¿Tienen contactos los hermanos Mamones en la India? Puede ser, allí estuvieron los ingleses, y los ingleses una vez que ocupan un territorio nunca se van del todo, por mucho que les proclamen una independencia y les regalen una banderita.
https://www.inter-sos.com/personas-desaparecidas/ricard-vidal-reyes/ita.


----------



## javvi (4 Mar 2021)

*EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA Y DEPORTE
Nº 224 Mario Cabanes i Sabat *
Jugador de fútbol. Debuta a los 19 años en el FC Barcelona. Durante la guerra civil se exilia a Francia. Allí con nombre falso jugó en el Club Metz. A la vuelta del exilio jugó en el Linense, el Algeciras, el Real Oviedo y el Sabadell.
Estudió medicina, especializándose en la deportiva. Durante 34 años fue médico en el Español. También trabajo durante 15 años en la Federación Española de Tenis.
Mario Cabanes i Sabat


----------



## javvi (4 Mar 2021)

*La Asociación Cuestión de Justicia y Honor apoyará el Exp Royuela*


----------



## Peritta (4 Mar 2021)

No especuléis con la muerte del Quique Sanfrancisco o con la posible doble vida de sicario del Niño de la Katana, que nos distraéis a los pocos que leen y a los demás

que leemos poco.

No siempre los sicarios son mañacos con dominio de la esgrima y el sable japones don @Bimmer, que una ancianita con un plato de setas puede hacer el mismo oficio y sin tener por qué ser la suegra de nadie.



javvi dijo:


> *EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA Y DEPORTE
> Nº 224 Mario Cabanes i Sabat *
> Jugador de fútbol. Debuta a los 19 años en el FC Barcelona. Durante la guerra civil se exilia a Francia. Allí con nombre falso jugó en el Club Metz. A la vuelta del exilio jugó en el Linense, el Algeciras, el Real Oviedo y el Sabadell.
> Estudió medicina, especializándose en la deportiva. Durante 34 años fue médico en el Español. También trabajo durante 15 años en la Federación Española de Tenis.
> Mario Cabanes i Sabat



Bien está que nos hable de éste y no del Quique San Francisco, a menos que le encuentre alguna relación con el caso... bueno _caso_ aún no, expediente digámoslo así, que nos ocupa.

No sé quién puñetas se molestaría en matar a alguien con 91 años en lugar de esperar a que y la Parca hiciera su oficio, que ya no se iba a demorar mucho.
Solo se me ocurren tres posibilidades:

a) Los perjudicados por cambios en el testamento
b) Los que les entristece ver al anciano sufrir, víctima de crueles tratamientos sin morfina, porque los doctores trafican... o la consumen
c) Los masones, que son mu recozíos, mu rencorosos y mu vengativos. Ésos odian al cristianismo y claro, ... no pueden perdonar.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (4 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Ahí encajaría con la zona de done Mena era oriundo: *Villarcayo de Merindad de Castilla la Vieja* y donde podría haber comprado tierras.



Ese sitio me parece más relevante que Mequinenza, imaginaros a Mena andando por las calles de su pueblo recordando su infancia allí a la vez que sabe que en ese mismo lugar hay enterrados muchos asesinados por él mismo y con el morbo de que nadie lo sepa salvo él.

Tengo que confirmar una cosa y cuando la tenga os suelto un bombazo que hará mediático el expediente royuela, no exagero.


----------



## javvi (4 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No especuléis con la muerte del Quique Sanfrancisco o con la posible doble vida de sicario del Niño de la Katana, que nos distraéis a los pocos que leen y a los demás
> 
> que leemos poco.
> 
> ...



Sólo con a) ya tenemos un motivo más que suficiente, aunque me imagino que habrá perpetradores que lo intenten combinar con b) para tranquilizar algo su conciencia . Los que combinen a) con c) no necesitarán b).


----------



## javvi (4 Mar 2021)

Como hay poca actividad y publico tantos posts, postas, postes o como se diga, hay uno que podría pasar desapercibido y que considero de crucial importancia, Voy a repetirlo con otras palabras.
*Novedades en torno a la muerte del waterpolista Jesús Rollán Prada*

MINUTO: 2:25 "_Nos han dado datos que apuntan a que había un tráfico de drogas en el mundo del waterpolo de personas muy conocidas que no vamos a desvelar por el momento, ni pensamos desvelar hasta que se nos diga lo contrario"_
Por favor, Santiago, si sólo hay que echar una vistazo a la wikipedia y ya está todo claro:
*Amigo de la Infanta Cristina, fue él quien, durante los Juegos Olímpicos de Atlanta, se la presentó a Iñaki Urdangarín. 
Jesús Rollán - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*


----------



## javvi (4 Mar 2021)

B. O. del E,—Núm. 263 2 noviembre 1964

ORDEN de 26 de octubre de 1964 por la que se nombra con carácter interino Abogado Fiscal de entrada • don José María de Mena Alvarez limo. Sr.: De conformidad con lo dispuesto en el apartado E) del artículo 12 del Estatuto del Ministerio Fiscal, este Ministerio ha tenido a bien nombrar con carácter interino para la plaza de Abogado Fiscal de entrada dotada con el haber anual de 32.280 pesetas y vacante por promoción de don Claudio Movilla Alvarez, a don José María de Mena Alvarez, que figura con el número 4 de aspirante a. la Carrera Fiscal en la propuesta aprobada por Orden de 15 de los corrientes, destinándole a servir con el expresado carácter el cargo de Abogado Fiscal de la Audiencia Provincial de Santa Cruz de Tenerife, vacante por traslación de don Francisco Javier Cebrián Badía. Lo que digo a V I para su conocimiento y demás efectos. Dios guarde a V. I. muchos años Madrid, 26 de octubre de 1964. ITURMENDI
https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1964/11/02/pdfs/A14287-14287.pdf


----------



## javvi (4 Mar 2021)

31 marzo 1962 B. O. del E.-Núm. 18 .

ORDEN, de 28 de febrero de 1962 por la que se nombra con carácter interino para la plaza. de . Abogado. Fiscal de entrada a don Carlos Jiménez Villarejo. Ilmo. Sr.: De conformidad con lo I dispuesto en el apartado E) del articulo 12 del Estatuto del Ministerio Fiscal, Este Ministerio · ha tenido a bien nombrar, · con carácter Interino, para la plaza de Abogado Fiscal de entrada. dotada con el haber anual de 32.280 pesetas. y vacante por promoción de don David Rayo Q6mez, a don Carlos Jiménez Vlllarejo, aspirante al Ministerio Fiscal, que figura· con el número 21 en la propuesta general aprobada por Orden de 17 de enero último, destinándole a servir con el expresado carácter el cargo de Abogado Fiscal de la Audiencia Territorial de Barcelona, en cumplimiento de lo dispuesto en el articulo cuarto del Decreto de 21 de diciembre de 1961, por el que se establece la nueva plantilla del Ministerio Fiscal. Lo que digo a V . . l para su conocimiento y demás efectos. Dios guarde a V. 1. muchos años. Madrid, 28 de febrero de 1962. ITURMENDI Ilmo. Sr. Director general de Justicia
https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1962/03/31/pdfs/A04406-04406.pdf


----------



## Uritorco (4 Mar 2021)

*Vicente Rouco Rodríguez*, presidente del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Castilla-La Mancha y el personaje a quien el juez Fernando Presencia acusa públicamente de ser nada menos que un psicópata, entre otras cosas, es sobrino del cardenal *Rouco Varela*, presidente de honor de una fundación denominada Madrid Vivo, a la que pertenece la plana mayor de la clase empresarial y financiera española. *Luis Rouco Rodríguez*, hermano de Vicente, está casado sospechosamente con la hija de una tal Pilar Toledano Toledano, personaje que ostenta un doble apellido de indiscutible abolengo sefardita. ¿Es el ex presidente de la Coferencia Espiscopal Rouco Varela un criptojudío? Ahí dejo el dato.


----------



## Loignorito (4 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *Directo con David Raventós de Directe 68. Miércoles 3 marzo, 22:00*



Buenísimo este directo. Lo recomiendo encarecidamente. Y debo añadir como español, que una de las cosas que demuestra, es que incluso con un independentista al otro lado, se puede "hacer España". Ojala que los independentistas que lo visionen, reflexionen sobre sus objetivos, entendiendo que otra España es posible, una donde todos cabemos holgadamente. Una donde nos podemos entender y trabajar juntos por algo mejor.


----------



## Bimmer (5 Mar 2021)

@javvi Sin desmerecer al resto de foreros que cada uno cuenta y tiene su mérito y valor, siento no poder responder tus magníficos post uno a uno (muy importante el del waterpolista amigo de la infanta), adentrarme de lleno en el expediente royuela, sumado a la plandemia Agenda 2030 que estamos presenciando me está absorviendo la energía, no es lo mismo verse un vídeo de vez en cuando de los Royuela que estar a diario repasando varios vídeos y leyendo la documentación, y luego contrastarlo con la realidad.

Me produce una frustración inmensa ver a un policía cumplir órdenes de estas bandas de criminales que permitimos que nos gobiernen a la vez que él duerme tranquilo creyendo que hace el bien mientras que yo sé que está perpetuando el mal inconscientemente.


Todo esto me hace cuestionarme el impacto que tendrá el expediente royuela cuando se haga mediático, porque esto no tiene vuelta atrás, ya se han caído las caretas, el silencio de los acusados y de sus compañeros de profesión.
Suicidios, depresiones, ¿Qué impacto tendrá el expediente en la sociedad? ¿Cómo se encaja semejante jarro de agua fría?


Todos nosotros antes de descubrir el expediente creíamos que esta sociedad era un puzzle en el que algunas piezas no encajaban y no sabíamos el por qué, tras conocerlo, nos hemos dado cuenta de que en realidad sí que encajan todas las piezas del puzzle, solo que este puzzle no es como el que nos habían vendido desde pequeños, cada día estoy más convencido de que la historia siempre se repite, y cada vez me gusta más esta frase : "la historia es gente nueva repitiendo errores del pasado".


----------



## javvi (5 Mar 2021)

@Bimmer, lo que ocurre es que yo llevo menos tiempo y todavía estoy en la fase de entusiasmo. Pero ya estoy empezando a notar la línea descendente de la apetencia que te llega cuando sientes que no nos leen más que cuatro gatos y te da por pensar que esto no sirve para nada.  
Intentaré consolarme con el premio que me han dado los de Burbuja: el premio Eternamente Agradecido, el que te dan cuando llegas a los 500 agradecimientos, los likes.


----------



## javvi (5 Mar 2021)

Nº 309 *Sígfrid Gracia Royo* (Gavá 27/3/32, Gavá 23/05/05)
Futbolista español. Jugó en el F.C. Barcelona del 52 al 66. 10 veces internacional.
Acuerdo económico con los familiares.
Sígfrid Gracia


----------



## javvi (5 Mar 2021)

Nº 368 *Francisco Mir Cuyás*
Acuerdo económico con familiares.
En el decimoquinto aniversario de su fallecimiento sus seres queridos no le olvidan.
_"Falleció el 5-10-2005 y hoy es decimoquinto aniversario. Su mujer, sus hijos, nieta y toda su familia te recordamos con mucho cariño. No te olvidamos."
FRANCISCO MIR CUYAS : Aniversario_


----------



## Debunker (5 Mar 2021)

Yo seguiré el ER y seguiré aportando mi granito de arena a través de mis pequeñas donaciones que es lo único que puedo permitirme , pero creo que abandonaré este foro aunque entre de vez en cuando para ver que comentáis , no haré comentarios.

Cualquiera que entre en este foro, sin saber nada de este expediente, se formará la idea de una trama criminal de un asesino que era fiscal que hacía trabajos para el bipartidismo, la corona y ciertos jueces y fiscales que encubrían el cotarro.

Yo no lo veo así, el ER , hasta este mismo momento, si sale algo será la primera en reconocerlo, ha denunciado los Gal, la conexiones de Eta y complicidad con el 11-M, eso que al parecer os interesa tanto pero que no es verdad que os interese, no hay ni un triste comentario sobre todo eso, y sobre todo la putrefacción de arriba a abajo de derecha a izquierda del PSOE con la denuncia de enormes fortunas de sus responsables políticos, de sus magistrados que son gran mayoría y todas su organizaciones, como jueces para la democracia iden abogados , fiscales etc. que son todos hijos del Psoe, menuda lucha se traen para poner de Presidente del TSJ al gran corrupto Juez de La Prada, y menuda la fiscal general que tenemos , es alucinante. 

El ER de lo único que habla es del PSOE , si queréis otro ER para la derecha y la Corona buscarlo y si lo encontráis publicarlo. 

Ilustráis el hilo con comentarios sobre la corona y el PP , salido solo de vuestra imaginación, por eso de si los del "pueblo" es decir el PSOE, son tan corruptos , el PP y la Corona lo tienen que ser más o como mínimo igual. 

Lo amenizáis con fotos para el lector de lectura rápida, y mezcláis a la princesa Cristina con tráfico de drogas, iros a tomar por culo. 

Pues no hijos no, ni de coña, el PSOE y Podemos igual pero con más prisas, son eso humanos nacidos en el infierno destinados a destruirnos a nivel mundial, son hijos de satanás y así actúan y se lo que me digo y me importa una mierda lo que penséis de mi por este comentario. 

Hala, que os den


----------



## javvi (5 Mar 2021)

Consideraciones macabras del caso Nº 392. *Pedro Navarro Vilarrocha.*
Acuerdo económico con los familiares. En el acuerdo excluimos a su mujer porque en sus datos de defunción figura que su estado es de viudo.
No especifica el método de liquidación. Hubiera sido irónico que fuese del tipo accidente de tráfico provocado en un abogado que escribía manuales como: *EL*
*CONDUCTOR Y LOS ACCIDENTES DE CIRCULACION. *
CONDUCTOR Y LOS ACCIDENTES DE CIRCULACION, EL de PEDRO NAVARRO VILARROCHA | Casa del Libro
Los más fetichistas pueden comprar su tarjeta de abogado de Reus en todocolección por casi seis euros.
ANTIGUA TARJETA PERSONAL.PEDRO NAVARRO VILARROCHA.ABOGADO.REUS TARRAGONA


----------



## Bimmer (5 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> @Bimmer, lo que ocurre es que yo llevo menos tiempo y todavía estoy en la fase de entusiasmo. Pero ya estoy empezando a notar la línea descendente de la apetencia que te llega cuando sientes que no nos leen más que cuatro gatos y te da por pensar que esto no sirve para nada.
> Intentaré consolarme con el premio que me han dado los de Burbuja: el premio Eternamente Agradecido, el que te dan cuando llegas a los 500 agradecimientos, los likes.



Los cuatro gatos que estamos aquí estamos haciendo mucho porque algo es hablar sobre esto y estar pendiente de ello, lo fácil es irse a ver el fútbol, telecinco o estar todo el día de cañas hablando banalidades, lo difícil es estar pendiente y centrar tu atención en esto.

A mi lo que más me desmotiva es que no haya un hilo abierto en ningún foro de policía sobre el expediente royuela, ni que en este foro aprovechando que está este abierto no haya habido un grupo de policías que hayan creado un hilo sobre el ER, ni los sindicatos de policía ni nadie se hace eco, es una absoluta vergüenza y en gran parte ese silencio y omisión por parte de ellos es muy siniestro.




Debunker dijo:


> Yo seguiré el ER y seguiré aportando mi granito de arena a través de mis pequeñas donaciones que es lo único que puedo permitirme , pero creo que abandonaré este foro aunque entre de vez en cuando para ver que comentáis , no haré comentarios.
> 
> Cualquiera que entre en este foro, sin saber nada de este expediente, se formará la idea de una trama criminal de un asesino que era fiscal que hacía trabajos para el bipartidismo, la corona y ciertos jueces y fiscales que encubrían el cotarro.
> 
> ...



Se puede decir más alto pero no más claro.


@javvi Porfavor puedes compartir si lo tienes el caso de Alemany? Solo encuentro un vídeo de 4 minutos de los Royuela sobre ese caso, tiene que ver con el bombazo que dije ayer que se puede venir y hacer mediático el ER.


----------



## Energia libre (5 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> @Bimmer, lo que ocurre es que yo llevo menos tiempo y todavía estoy en la fase de entusiasmo. Pero ya estoy empezando a notar la línea descendente de la apetencia que te llega cuando sientes que no nos leen más que cuatro gatos y te da por pensar que esto no sirve para nada.
> Intentaré consolarme con el premio que me han dado los de Burbuja: el premio Eternamente Agradecido, el que te dan cuando llegas a los 500 agradecimientos, los likes.



Estas cosas no se hacen esperando un premio, se hacen porque es lo correcto y honrado.
Hay que tratar de aparcar egos.
Y tb hay que dejar el pesimismo, la nave va, pero hay que ser muy ingenuo/a para pensar que exponer esta barbaridad iba a ser un camino de rosas.
Aqui nadie obliga a estar, se está por hacer valer unos principios que nos benefician a todos y repito el ego debe ser siempre combatido. El que no quiera escribir que no escriba pero vale ya de anunciar que se va por tal o cual motivo, nadie es imprescindible y si todos importantes.


----------



## javvi (5 Mar 2021)

Energia libre dijo:


> Estas cosas no se hacen esperando un premio, se hacen porque es lo correcto y honrado.
> Hay que tratar de aparcar egos.
> Y tb hay que dejar el pesimismo, la nave va, pero hay que ser muy ingenuo/a para pensar que exponer esta barbaridad iba a ser un camino de rosas.
> Aqui nadie obliga a estar, se está por hacer valer unos principios que nos benefician a todos y repito el ego debe ser siempre combatido. El que no quiera escribir que no escriba pero vale ya de anunciar que se va por tal o cual motivo, nadie es imprescindible y si todos importantes.



Oído,cocina.


----------



## Sdenka (5 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Por lo que veo en los documentos, el cadáver de Javier Royuela se encuentra el 29 de mayo de 1993. Se podría situar aquí el comienzo el ER y lo anterior sería otra cosa: el pre-expediente royuela o la prehistoria del ER.
> javierroyuelasamit.com/documentos/asesinato-de-javier-royuela-samit/



En mi opinión ese punto de inflexión se sitúa a principios de los años 80, cuando Alberto cierra la empresa de electricidad para dedicarse al mundo de las subastas judiciales. Ahí es cuando empieza a recibir denuncias de abogados laboralistas por “maquinar para alterar el precio de las cosas” (p.31), momento que coincide con la llegada de Villarejo y Mena a la Fiscalía de Barcelona y del PSOE al Gobierno de España.

Es también a finales de los 80 cuando Alberto descubre que tiene los teléfonos pinchados sin orden judicial, acción que habría llevado a cabo el jefe de la Policía Municipal de Tordera _por orden de un grupúsculo de funcionarios de la justicia. _Es decir, _por orden de Mena._

Y en el año 92 (antes del asesinato de Javier) ya entra en escena Villarejo, del que Alberto tiene conocimiento a través de la carta anónima que alguien le envía desde el entorno de la Fiscalía de Barcelona (p.64) por el tema de un piso en la calle Tavern.



Bimmer dijo:


> ¿En qué año se enteró Royuela del asesinato de su hijo?



Yo diría que a finales de 2004.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (5 Mar 2021)

El PSOE es un instrumento de Satán. Hay que decirlo mas.


----------



## javvi (5 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Los cuatro gatos que estamos aquí estamos haciendo mucho porque algo es hablar sobre esto y estar pendiente de ello, lo fácil es irse a ver el fútbol, telecinco o estar todo el día de cañas hablando banalidades, lo difícil es estar pendiente y centrar tu atención en esto.



Sí, pero te recuerdo que a partir de hoy ya no somos cuatro. Nos hemos quedado en tres. Necesitaremos doble ración de autoapoyo.
¿Alemany? ¿sobrino de Javier de la Rosa? Me acabo de enterar. He encontrado un interesante post de @Uritorco


Uritorco dijo:


> Este personaje, agente de cambio y bolsa, durante su etapa como presidente de Endesa e Ibercaja Banco, fue uno de los principales ejes económicos de la gacetilla judaica Libertad Digital que dirige Jiménez Losantos, oriundo de Teruel, igual que Pizarro. Como simple curiosidad, señalar también que otro importante hombre de Endesa, Alberto Recarte, accionista inicial de Libertad Digital, junto con el empresario judío Mauricio Moisés Toledano, no solo es sobrino político de otro masonazo de altos vuelos, Herrero de Miñón, miembro de la Comisión Trilateral y uno de los "padres" de la Constitución del 78, sino también cuñado del financiero Vicente Figaredo de la Mora, primo de Rodrigo Rato, dos de cuyas hermanas están o han estado casadas con José de la Rosa Alemany (sobrino del turbio financiero Javier de la Rosa, muy amigo de Mario Conde), y con Emilio García Botín, sobrino del banquero Emilio Botín, del que se ha escrito que procede de una antigua familia de comerciantes "chuetas", judíos conversos de baleares.



Tengo que leerlo con más detenimiento. ¿o te referías a otra cosa?


----------



## Peritta (5 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *La Asociación Cuestión de Justicia y Honor apoyará el Exp Royuela*



No nos ha desarrollado usté este tema y a mí me parece muy importante.
Ahí lo que dice es que los militares ésos no se mojan pero se dan por enterados. Han roto el manto de silencio.

Bendito País de Porteras.

Otra cosa es el número de usuarios de la asociación ésa... y la influencia que pueda tener, que lo mismo es un sargento y sus dos cuñaos ya jubilaos..
Jesús qué cruz.



Bimmer dijo:


> Ese sitio me parece más relevante que Mequinenza, imaginaros a Mena andando por las calles de su pueblo recordando su infancia allí a la vez que sabe que en ese mismo lugar hay enterrados muchos asesinados por él mismo y con el morbo de que nadie lo sepa salvo él.
> 
> Tengo que confirmar una cosa y cuando la tenga os suelto un bombazo que hará mediático el expediente royuela, no exagero.



No sea tan peliculero man, ni nos cargue el hilo de fotos gordas, que ocupa mucho sitio para no decir nada. No creo que el Rey sea masón, aunque puede que tenga que alternar con ellos.

En cualquier caso se agradece que suba esta burbujilla a la superficie de cuándo en cuándo.

Dudo que Mena vaya a decir, ni a decidir, dónde se entierran los cadáveres ésos.
Éso lo dejará el Mena a quien haya enterrado más veces, no sé, a alguna fallecida -o a medio fallecer- en la clínica del doctor Morín por poner un ejemplo, a quien tenga práctica o soltura para estas cosas digo.

-Ruiz, piénsatelo y traza un plan (sic) -le dice cada dos por tres.




Debunker dijo:


> Yo seguiré el ER y seguiré aportando mi granito de arena a través de mis pequeñas donaciones que es lo único que puedo permitirme , pero creo que abandonaré este foro aunque entre de vez en cuando para ver que comentáis , no haré comentarios.
> 
> Cualquiera que entre en este foro, sin saber nada de este expediente, se formará la idea de una trama criminal de un asesino que era fiscal que hacía trabajos para el bipartidismo, la corona y ciertos jueces y fiscales que encubrían el cotarro.
> 
> ...



No sé qué clase de jamacuco le ha dado a usté mamuasé. Pero desde este momento queda usté invalidada para cachondearse de los jamacucos que le dan a don Santi de cuándo en cuándo.

Bueno, no me haga mucho caso.

No sé si está el Voodoo por aquí o algún otro troll al que tengo en el ignore y ha logrado sacarla de sus casillas. Pero si es por @Bimmer creo que lo hace más por mantener la burbujilla arriba que por desviar la atención. No sea tan dura con él o métalo en el ignore caramba.

¡Ah!, y cape las firmas que éso ocupa mucho sitio y a enseñarnos esa pluma vienen muchos loros y guacamayos a piarla por aquí. No se puede entrar en los foros sin tener capadas las firmas por defecto y mantener 300 o 400 multinikes en el ignore.

Me parece que no vemos el mismo foro usté y yo doña @Debunker. No tenemos lo mismo en pantalla.

Con gusto le pondría una pastilla azul para que se tranquilizase, pero no conozco grupos masculinos de pizpiretos bailongos coreanos.



Bimmer dijo:


> Los cuatro gatos que estamos aquí estamos haciendo mucho porque algo es hablar sobre esto y estar pendiente de ello, lo fácil es irse a ver el fútbol, telecinco o estar todo el día de cañas hablando banalidades, lo difícil es estar pendiente y centrar tu atención en esto.
> 
> A mi lo que más me desmotiva es que no haya un hilo abierto en ningún foro de policía sobre el expediente royuela, ni que en este foro aprovechando que está este abierto no haya habido un grupo de policías que hayan creado un hilo sobre el ER, ni los sindicatos de policía ni nadie se hace eco, es una absoluta vergüenza y en gran parte ese silencio y omisión por parte de ellos es muy siniestro.
> 
> ...



Josep Arimany Manso. No Alemany coño.
Y no estamos haciendo mucho porque, como bien dice, somos cuatro gatos.
Cúrrese la calidad de las postas y no la cantidad. Es imposible mantener esta burbujilla en la superficie frente a trolls y mekanismos. Además el Calópez tiene tomada media página del principal con chinchetas (también las tengo en el ignore, ¿sigue la de la guerra de Siria?).

Sí, hay por ahí vídeos, tres o cuatro, de hace ya unos cuantos meses, con la cara del Arimany en el canal del Youtube.
Por aquí ya se comentaron, hacia la página 90 o por ahí, pero es que mis páginas son de 30 postas y no de 10 como el puto Calopez pone por defecto. En el formato antiguo cabían 50 postas por página ¡eh!, que en el cambio salimos perdiendo.

Y de los comentarios que por allí se hicieron salió el primer capítulo de la serie del sargento Kim de la policía Benetérita coreana que aquí republico en un espoiler porque supongo que ya lo habréis ustedes leído y a mi me da vergüenza repetirme:



Spoiler



-Infarto de miocardio -dijo el perito forense del Instituto Anatómico de Pussan de reciente creación y desvinculado del Instituto Anatómico Forense de Seul.
-Pero, ...pero si le falta la cabeza -dijo la becaria poniendo los ojos a la occidental.

El perito forense achinó aún más los ojos de coreano cerrao que Dios le había dao, como queriendo examinar a la becaria.
-A ver si te crees tú que vas a saber más que el ordenador. Éso será porque le atropellaría un camión después, supongo.

La becaria, como queriendo hacer méritos para que alguien reparara en su inteligente cerebro y no en su arrebatadora belleza insistió con cierta sorna.
-A ver si es que el infarto le dio cuando vio venírsele el camión para encima.

El perito era de plantilla y sabía cómo funcionan las cosas en la administración coreana e intentó hacer valer su autoridad de _oppa_ vejete.
-Mira, no te compliques, te he dicho un camión pero lo mismo podía haber sido un tren. Yo no sé si estaba tirado en el arcén una hora muerto esperando la ambulancia y le pasó un coche por encima, o se cayó sobre una máquina industrial tras haberle dado el infarto ante muchos testigos.
Ahí pone infarto de miocardio y está firmado por el director del instituto.

La becaria usó su _aegyo_ coreano, que es una vocecilla infantil que usan como tu sobrina cuando te llama tito en vez de tío. Vamos, lo opuesto al marimandoneo que usan por Aquí cuando se ponen en jarras con los pulgares por delante, pero igual de eficaz.

-Yo no puedo firmar infarto con las pruebas que veo...

El perito alzó los hombros como haciendo ver que la cosa no tenía nada que ver con él.
-Si quieres puedo llamar al director del Instituto a ver qué dice. Pero ya sabes que nunca está, que anda politiqueando por ahí y lo mismo tarda dos o tres días en ponerse con ésto.
-No podemos esperar, la familia querrá los restos. Y sin saber qué ha pasado... -insistio ella con su tono aegyo que tanto agradaba y a la vez exasperaba al perito forense de plantilla.
Pero el perito era mu pagafantas y ante aquella exigencia velada de chantaje emocional llamó al sargento Kim de la Benetérita Corana que era quién mayormente solucionaba los casos dudosos en aquella morgue.

El sargento Kim era sargento porque quería. Todos los mandos que había tenido, sorprendidos por su eficacia, le habían recomendado para cursos de ascenso pero él siempre los supo eludir. La policía Benetérita coreana es una policía militar y por lo tanto nadie quiere ascender de sargento a teniente, ni de capitán a comandante. Por aquello de que ser cabeza de ratón es muchas veces mejor que ser cola de dragón.

El sargento Kim era un tipo de treintaymuchos/cuarentipocos mu bien llevaos. Alto para el estandard coreano 1'83. De cuerpo bien formado en entrenamiento militar y de ademanes gallardos y altaneros sin ser arrogantes. Tenía voz de mando sin alzar la voz, pelazo asiático y maquillaje oriental que suavizaba su fiera expresión y denotaba que era un tipo que se cuidaba y se depilaba.

Cuando llegó, el perito se había ido a comer y encontró a la becaria al microscopio mirando muestras junto a dos compañeras que discutían si teñir con anilina o con vaya usté a saber qué para que las bacterias se hicieran visibles.
De un taconazo, como correspondía a su impoluto uniforme hecho a medida, se hizo visible y saludó con una profunda genuflexión que cogió por sorpresa a las jovenes que respondieron con otra genuflexión no tan profunda.

Entonces, sin abrir la boca tomó a la becaria con suavidad del codo y se la llevó a parte, junto a un ventanal por donde entraba a raudales la luz del sol para que pudiera admirar sus anchas espaldas. Sus compañeras la veían desde el otro lado del laboratorio.

Entonces el sargento Kim habló en voz muy baja, pero con el tono más grave que daban sus cuerdas bucales cerca del oído de la muchacha.

La becaria mojó las bragas.

-Ha sido un suicidio con una motosierra. La familia no quiere que se sepa porque es un señor muy influyente y bla, bla, bla, un poquillo de verborrea convicente.

La becaria no se enteró nada bien de la historieta que el sargento Kim le contó porque diez minutos después de aquella breve conversación aún le seguían temblando las rodillas, pero acabó firmando lo del infarto sin más miramientos.

Nota del Notta.- Cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.


______
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


PD.- De la perita aquella que decía que eran huesecillos de roedor los de los hijos del Tomás Bretón, que la madre tuvo que contratar uin perito por la privada, no digo nada.

He hablado de peritos judiciales pero podía haber hablado de jueces. El caso es que con ésto espero haber dejado clara mi opinión sobre los funcionarios de la administración

la nuestra.

La que nos hemos dado y les pagamos todos sus caprichos y sus experimentos sociales.






_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (5 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No nos ha desarrollado usté este tema y a mí me parece muy importante.
> Ahí lo que dice es que los militares ésos no se mojan pero se dan por enterados. Han roto el manto de silencio.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con usté. Pero también lo podría hacer usté, digo yo. Mire usté, yo ahora estoy un poco liado con la sección deportes y además ayer se me cayó el agua hirviendo en la mano, ahora tengo unas ampollas que son casi tan grandes como el propio dedo, ya no me duele, pero ahora tengo que escribir con el dedito. Yo, que aprendí bien a darle al teclado con todos los dedos.
Tengo un amigo que estuvo una docena de años en el ejercito. Era mecánico de aviones en una base aérea militar española. El no viajaba en avión, pero hablaba con frecuencia con los que iban y venían de Afganistán. Me decía: mira, Javi, no hay nada, absolutamente nada, con lo que se pueda traficar que no pase por el ejército y sus medios de transporte.
Sí, yo creo que el ejército es el tabú de los tabúes. Como lo era el Oasis Catalán hasta que dejó de serlo, cuando se rompió el pacto y salió lo de qué coño es eso de la UDEF.
Y lo de @Bimmer no sé si es nuestro amigo Arimany o Alimany, que sería un sobrino de Javier de la Rosa. No olvidemos que Javier de la Rosa es uno de los que encargan una de las periciales.


----------



## Peritta (5 Mar 2021)

No, si yo también tengo que cavar y abonar el huerto y podar algún árbol perezoso. Bueno, el perezoso no es el árbol.

Pues yo escribo con dos dedos de la mano derecha y uno de la izquierda, bueno y el pulgar pero ése solo es para la barra espaciadora.
Sin embargo el esfuerzo, se lo juro, lo echo pensando ¿eh?.
Pensando más en quien venga a leer que en lo que voy a decir. Por éso verá que muchas veces me voy por las ramas, pero es que no quiero que quien abra el hilo para leer mi posta se vaya pensando que no ha merecido la pena leerme.

¿El Arimany es sobrino del Javier de la Rosa?. ¿No estaba éste también metido en lo de las Torres Kío, en lo de Mario Conde o en algunos puffos que hubo en la época?, que le nombraron español del año o algo así y estaba próximo a los círculos del Rey Campechano, y como la mayoría de éstos acabó catando cárcel.

Supongo que será ese mismo De La Rosa. ¿Y éste encarga una de las periciales caligráficas?.

Qué cosas.

De todas maneras no es relevante para el caso. Es evidente que por aquí ha de salir gente importante. Y menos mal que el señor Alberto retiene las notas que hablan de las entrepiernas, que si no, seguramente estábamos hablando más de ello que de la trama en sí.



javvi dijo:


> ...Tengo un amigo que estuvo una docena de años en el ejercito. Era mecánico de aviones en una base aérea militar española. El no viajaba en avión, pero hablaba con frecuencia con los que iban y venían de Afganistán. Me decía: mira, Javi, no hay nada, absolutamente nada, con lo que se pueda traficar que no pase por el ejército y sus medios de transporte.
> Sí, yo creo que el ejército es el tabú de los tabúes. Como lo era el Oasis Catalán hasta que dejó de serlo, cuando se rompió el pacto y salió lo de qué coño es eso de la UDEF.



No, si yo también me acuerdo del Juan Sebastián El Cano y no por los tanguillos ésos:



Pero visto cómo la famiglia Pujol toreó ese morlaco yo no me pregunto éso de _¿qué coño es la UDEF?_ (sic) sino que lo que digo es ¿Aòndandará? y haciendo qué y para quién.

No, si el Villarejo Carlos Jimenez y el Mena presumen de haber intervenido en el Caso Banca Catalana y por ahí lo pone en sus curriculums laudatorios de la Wikipedia, pero ya vimos que frente al blindaje de don Jordi no sirvieron de nada sus actuaciones

aunque les ascendieran después.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (5 Mar 2021)

[


Peritta dijo:


> No, si yo también tengo que cavar y abonar el huerto y podar algún árbol perezoso. Bueno, el perezoso no es el árbol.
> 
> Pues yo escribo con dos dedos de la mano derecha y uno de la izquierda, bueno y el pulgar pero ése solo es para la barra espaciadora.
> Sin embargo el esfuerzo, se lo juro, lo echo pensando ¿eh?.
> ...



José de la Rosa Alemany
con l, no con R. lo cita @Uritorco 


Uritorco dijo:


> Este personaje, agente de cambio y bolsa, durante su etapa como presidente de Endesa e Ibercaja Banco, fue uno de los principales ejes económicos de la gacetilla judaica Libertad Digital que dirige Jiménez Losantos, oriundo de Teruel, igual que Pizarro. Como simple curiosidad, señalar también que otro importante hombre de Endesa, Alberto Recarte, accionista inicial de Libertad Digital, junto con el empresario judío Mauricio Moisés Toledano, no solo es sobrino político de otro masonazo de altos vuelos, Herrero de Miñón, miembro de la Comisión Trilateral y uno de los "padres" de la Constitución del 78, sino también cuñado del financiero Vicente Figaredo de la Mora, primo de Rodrigo Rato, dos de cuyas hermanas están o han estado casadas con José de la Rosa Alemany (sobrino del turbio financiero Javier de la Rosa, muy amigo de Mario Conde), y con Emilio García Botín, sobrino del banquero Emilio Botín, del que se ha escrito que procede de una antigua familia de comerciantes "chuetas", judíos conversos de baleares.



Pero eso lo tendrá que decir @Bimmer. No sé exactamente a qué se refiere.


----------



## Peritta (5 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> José de la Rosa Alemany
> con l, no con R. lo cita @Uritorco
> 
> Pero eso lo tendrá que decir @Bimmer. No sé exactamente a qué se refiere.



Estamos hablando de distintas personas. @Uritorco parecía responder a esta posta del 14 de Febrero de @Monsieur George



Monsieur George dijo:


> A ver..., hay muchas curiosidades respecto al castillo. Respecto a su titularidad:* ENDESA*. *Un auténtico poder fáctico en España*. En el año 2005 el presidente de ENDESA era *Manuel Pizarro*. En la biografía de Jesús Moncada me sorprendió que estudiara en el colegio de *Miguel Labordeta* en Zaragoza, hermano de *José Antonio Labordeta*. Este último fue profesor de *Manuel Pizarro, Jaime Caruana (Presidente del BIS), Federico Jiménez Losantos.*
> 
> Fijo que Jesús Moncada y J.A Labordeta se conocían de la época de Barcelona.
> 
> ...



No sé por qué, como si no supiéramos leer, pone en negrita esos nombres, pero ya me lo imagino yo

ya.
___________________



Monsieur George dijo:


> Antonio Herrero sale en el Expediente Royuela y fue un cargo de altas instancias. No fue José María Aznar precisamente. De hecho, aprovechan unas declaraciones desafortunadas y públicas entre amigos y correligionarios de José María Aznar sobre la supuesta suerte de Antonio Herrero para actuar con total impunidad. Pero no fue José María Aznar.



Yo no digo que sí ni que no, no alterno con los patricios, pero ¿por qué señala sospechosos y luego los exculpa?. ¿Come usté con el Aznar todas las semanas para saber con tanta seguridad que él en concreto no ordenó el asesinato?. ¿Calumnia que algo queda?.

Me parece que algunos venís a distraer la atención y a cambiar el tema de conversación.
A lo mejor @Debunker se refiere a usté mesié.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Energia libre (5 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Oído,cocina.



Esto que escribí no es contra usted aunque ne alegra que entienda lo que quiero decir porque esta escrito sin maldad hacia nadie y si con el objetivo de que nos dejemos de chiquilladas e infantilidades, renko, uritorco, lux, peritta, debunker y ahora javvi y pido perdon por los que me dejo sin nombrar debido a mi falta de memoria, teneis que seguir "dando por culo", todos vosotros habeis demostrado suficiente inteligencia y perseverancia para seguir el caso e ir quitando troll de enmedio.
Unión y apoyo entre todos.
P.D. parezco ultimamente un "border collie" tratando de unir el rebaño y nada más lejos de mi intencion, solo pretendo que mantengamos la cabeza fria y por que no, nos divertamos haciendolo pese a la gravedad del tema.


----------



## javvi (5 Mar 2021)

!Ah¡ Ya lo pillé, no sabía nada: el socio del padre de la Alegret.
*VÍDEO ANTONIO ALEMANY MARINÉ*


----------



## joeljoan (5 Mar 2021)

Ayer vi´a Don Alberto Royuela padre por el paralelo de BCN en su audi A4, no pude saludarlo pero me hizo gracia, si lo llego a ver caminando lo invitaba a comer.


----------



## javvi (5 Mar 2021)

*EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA Y EL DEPORTE*

Sección Golf. Caso Nº 398 Santiago Ollé Bertrand. Acuerdo con la familia.

Toda su vida estuvo ligada al Golf. Ya desde niño empezó a ganar campeonatos. Cuando se retiró de jugador se hizo director general de la Federación Catalana de Golf.

Federación de Golf de Castilla La Mancha, Noticias
Aparece en el BORME como liquidador de una empresa Futur S.A. en julio del 2004.
OLLE BERTRAND SANTIAGO: Empresas y Cargos
No es el único Ollé Bertrand que se dedica al golf. Hay otro Francisco Borja que participa en el Real Club Pineda de Sevilla. 
https://rcpineda.com/sports/golf/ca...icaci-n-Individual-Hcp-XXIV-Torre-del-Oro.pdf
Hay una inmobiliaria con esos apellidos propietaria de 64 inmuebles en Barcelona.
OLLE BERTRAN: Inmuebles en venta en España en página 3 | fotocasa
Sus seres queridos se acuerdan de él en el décimo aniversario de su defunción.


----------



## javvi (5 Mar 2021)

*EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA Y LA MÚSICA*
Jaume Riumalló i Orriols (1924 - 1994) Compositor de sardanas. hijo del también compositor de sardanas *Francesc Riumalló i Caralt* .
Obres compostes per riumallo-i-orriols-jaume :: PortalSardanista


----------



## javvi (5 Mar 2021)

Nº 452 *Jaume Rafart i Massot *, uno de los fundadores de Convergència Democrática de Catalunya (CDC).
Fallece Jaume Rafart, uno de los fundadores de Convergència


----------



## javvi (5 Mar 2021)

*EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA Y LA MÚSICA*
Nº 453* Mireia Romagosa Tatxé *
"La familia ha pagado un dineral para no tener problemas ( ... ) Que no nos joda el médico forense en el último minuto"
_"Mireia Romagosa Tatxé Ha fallecido cristianamente en Barcelona, a la edad de 49 años, el día 4 de marzo de 2006. (E.P.D.) El personal de Concerts Estudio, S. L. y del Festival del Mil·lenni lo comunican a sus amigos y conocidos y les ruegan un recuerdo en sus oraciones. La ceremonia religiosa será mañana, lunes, a las 12.15 horas, en el oratorio del tanatorio de Collserola de Serveis Funeraris de Barcelona. Barcelona, 5 de marzo de 2006"_
Edición del domingo, 05 marzo 2006, página 37 - Hemeroteca - Lavanguardia.es
Concert Studio | Concert Studio | Promotora Musical
 Su marido Martín Pérez Lombarte, CEO de Concert Studio es el creador del Festival Jardines de Pedralbes.
Concert Studio: el creador del Festival Jardines de Pedralbes | Barcelona Global Blog
*Martín Pérez Lombarte, Medalla de Honor en los Premios Carles Ferrer Salat
Martín Pérez Lombarte, Medalla de Honor Premios Carles Ferrer Salat*
*Carles Ferrer Salat *es el Nº 534. Envenenado por orden del SOE en el hotel Arcs de Barcelona.


----------



## javvi (5 Mar 2021)

*Esta noche 5 de marzo a las 22:00 Expediente Royuela en Radio Inter, con María Montero.*


----------



## Bimmer (5 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> !Ah¡ Ya lo pillé, no sabía nada: el socio del padre de la Alegret.
> *VÍDEO ANTONIO ALEMANY MARINÉ*



A ese me refería sí.
Cómo le gusta a @Peritta crear polémica jeje, yo creo que ha currado en aquí hay tómate.

Perita, no te lo voy a negar, me gusta crear expectación, este tema es muy fácil de dejar de ver porque es muy crudo y considero que si se le da "hype" puede enganchar más a los que nos leen, entre ellos a los becarios con 7 idiomas del CNI a los que muy bien mencionaste y describiste, y sí, no exagero, si se confirma lo que luego diré puede ser un bombazo que haga mediático el expediente.

Respecto a las fotos que he compartido del preparao y el otro tipo disfrazado con toga, en la que se puede ver a ambos portar un collar más grande que la de los negros raperos, se puede vislumbrar unos símbolos, entre ellos el ojo de la providencia.


Con esto quiero decir que no nos obzequemos tanto en Mena, este especímen es al pringao al que han pillado pero tenemos que mentalizarnos que a muchos otros a los que vemos en fotos posando con total rectitud e incluso muchos hablando con total normalidad, a saber la de mierda que tienen encima, que más de uno seguro que hace bueno a Mena, a eso me refiero.

¿Nadie se ha preguntado qué hacen con tanto dinero esta gente? No hablo solo por Mena, doy por hecho que hay más como él e incluso peores y más poderosos que él.

Basta con atar cabos para responder a esa pregunta y se puede empezar respondiendo con otras preguntas : ¿Qué es lo más caro que alguien puede comprar? ¿Un ser humano se puede comprar? ¿Qué precio puede costar un ser humano? ¿Por qué cada año aumentan las cifras de desaparecidos en todo el mundo, muchos de ellos siendo niños?

Jaime Peñafiel recuerda la vez que comió carne humana: “Estaba riquísima”



@javvi Lo de Alemany tiene mucha miga, resulta que la abogada de Cofidis se apellida Alemany y es de Barcelona, esta tipa ha amenazado varias veces al perito judicial Raúl Castañeda, (también es de Barcelona y tiene más de cien mil suscriptores en youtube), lo amenaza porque Raúl a través de su despacho de abogados está haciendo justicia, provocando que Cofidis devuelva el dinero estafado a sus clientes por la usura, Cofidis está a punto de entrar en quiebra por esto mismo.

Se lo he comentado por Instagram a Raúl Castañeda que cuenta en esta red social con más de 60 mil seguidores, que viendo de qué palo va la tipa esa de Cofidis, ya no solo amenazando sino siendo la abogada de unos usureros, y que se apellida igual que uno de los asesinados del expediente, y que es de la misma ciudad, y que puede que comparta profesión con el tal Alemany socio de aquél juez, pues con todas estas casualidades, es probable que tenga algo que ver la susodicha con el asesinato de Alemany.

En caso de que hubiera relación familiar entre el Alemany asesinado y la Alemany abogada de Cofidis, aquí entraría Raúl Castañeda en acción, siendo víctima de las amenazas de esa abogada, entiendo que colaboraría con los Royuela, y esto se haría mediático pues Raúl Castañeda cuenta con muchos seguidores en youtube y redes sociales, a parte de que tiene un despacho de abogados y que es el que más está haciendo por acabar con la usura en España.


----------



## Loignorito (5 Mar 2021)

Energia libre dijo:


> Estas cosas no se hacen esperando un premio, se hacen porque es lo correcto y honrado.
> Hay que tratar de aparcar egos.
> Y tb hay que dejar el pesimismo, la nave va, pero hay que ser muy ingenuo/a para pensar que exponer esta barbaridad iba a ser un camino de rosas.
> Aqui nadie obliga a estar, se está por hacer valer unos principios que nos benefician a todos y repito el ego debe ser siempre combatido. El que no quiera escribir que no escriba pero vale ya de anunciar que se va por tal o cual motivo, nadie es imprescindible y si todos importantes.



En parte comparto lo que argumentas. Ciertas cosas hay que hacerlas "por que se debe", sin esperar retribución alguna. Pero por otra parte, para mi (al menos) sí que encuentro a varios compañeros aquí imprescindibles. Y los veo así, por que no veo a nadie más dedicando tiempo y esfuerzos a esta tarea. Y esto es importante de cojones. Y como decía @Bimmer resulta vergonzoso que ningún foro policial se haga eco de esto, siendo tan serio y tan documentado. Pero multar gente sin mascarilla o que se intenta ir a su chalet, sí, para eso sí están. Y que conste que son muchas las veces que he defendido en estos mismos foros a las FFCCSE, pero estoy ya en límite transigible: que se pongan las putas pilas de una vez, que para eso están.

Pues eso, para mi sí son algunos aquí imprescindibles: POR QUE NO HAY OTROS COÑO.


----------



## javvi (5 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> A ese me refería sí.
> Cómo le gusta a @Peritta crear polémica jeje, yo creo que ha currado en aquí hay tómate.
> 
> Perita, no te lo voy a negar, me gusta crear expectación, este tema es muy fácil de dejar de ver porque es muy crudo y considero que si se le da "hype" puede enganchar más a los que nos leen, entre ellos a los becarios con 7 idiomas del CNI a los que muy bien mencionaste y describiste, y sí, no exagero, si se confirma lo que luego diré puede ser un bombazo que haga mediático el expediente.
> ...



Ojala que este Raúl Castañeda se apunte al grupo de apoyo a los Royuela, tiene pinta de ser bastante cañero.


----------



## Loignorito (5 Mar 2021)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> El PSOE es un instrumento de Satán. Hay que decirlo mas.



Sí, pero es primero un instrumento de la CIA y el poder anglosajón sobre España. Satán va más arriba en la cadena de mando.


----------



## Peritta (5 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> A ese me refería sí.
> Cómo le gusta a @Peritta crear polémica jeje, yo creo que ha currado en aquí hay tómate.
> 
> Perita, no te lo voy a negar, me gusta crear expectación, este tema es muy fácil de dejar de ver porque es muy crudo y considero que si se le da "hype" puede enganchar más a los que nos leen, entre ellos a los becarios con 7 idiomas del CNI a los que muy bien mencionaste y describiste, y sí, no exagero, si se confirma lo que luego diré puede ser un bombazo que haga mediático el expediente.
> ...




En Espain somos mu llevacontrarias señor. Y yo soy muy español.
-¿A que no hay güevos de...? -y por ahí nos tiramos como posesos mayormente por llevar la contraria.

Sí, también hay cainitas, pero ésos son los que llevan la cosa al extremo y se pasan de vueltas. 
Normalmente si alguien lleva la razón, pues se la damos caramba. Pero ¿gustarnos?, nos gusta más llevar la contraria y nos parecen más interesantes las conversaciones en las que hay polémica y enfrentamiento de opiniones y pareceres, que aquellas en las que todo el mundo asiente y se dan la razón unos a otros.

Pero si pregunto cosas es por que no las sé o se me han olvidado si es que las he leído, no por crear polémica señor.
Aunque suela hacer chistecitos y guasas, sepa que me tomo este tema muy en serio. Si gasto mis minutos y echo el esfuerzo en elaborar chuflas sarcásticas con más o menos arte, sepa que las hago por fidelizar al que lee. Las listas de nombres son muy tediosas, y más si no te mueves en ambientes patricios y no tienes Tv ni conoces a los personajes de los que se habla. 

¿Qué coño sé yo de waterpolo y qué coño sabrá el tercero que lee?.

Total que reconozco que están ustedes bastante más _puestos_ en el tema que yo. 
Luego si me tienen que llamar la atención por alguna inexactitud o error de bulto que haya salido de este teclado y estos pecadores dátiles, se agradecería que lo hicieran con algo de gracia y no llamándome gilipollas a secas. 

Joer cómo me enrollo. Como ve, soy vulnerable al halago.

Bueno, al lío:

No creo que una persona valga más que sus propias zapatillas en según qué barrios señor. Pero no achaque todas las desapariciones de niños a los masones que es usté mu peliculero. Que la iniciativa privada -y la dejadez de los funzionarios (lo de la z ha sido a propósito)- puede que haga que el número de desapariciones de niños aumente de año en año como dice usté sin aportar estadística.

¡Eh!, que no se lo discuto, que yo no soy de los que hace un _cassus belli_ por cualquier cosa. Solo lo cuestiono.

Es que no me termino de creer lo del adrenocromo y las reuniones diabólicas ésas. Que lo hagan en alguna logia de disparataos, vale. Pero no me creo que éso sea norma aceptada, o común, entre los masones ésos. 

Vaya, me llaman para cenar. Luego sigo.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


pero la verdad si al


----------



## javvi (5 Mar 2021)

Loignorito dijo:


> En parte comparto lo que argumentas. Ciertas cosas hay que hacerlas "por que se debe", sin esperar retribución alguna. Pero por otra parte, para mi (al menos) sí que encuentro a varios compañeros aquí imprescindibles. Y los veo así, por que no veo a nadie más dedicando tiempo y esfuerzos a esta tarea. Y esto es importante de cojones. Y como decía @Bimmer resulta vergonzoso que ningún foro policial se haga eco de esto, siendo tan serio y tan documentado. Pero multar gente sin mascarilla o que se intenta ir a su chalet, sí, para eso sí están. Y que conste que son muchas las veces que he defendido en estos mismos foros a las FFCCSE, pero estoy ya en límite transigible: que se pongan las putas pilas de una vez, que para eso están.
> 
> Pues eso, para mi sí son algunos aquí imprescindibles: POR QUE NO HAY OTROS COÑO.



Algunos entramos en un estado de tensión tremendo con esta historia macabra, y necesitamos una pausa de distensión. Una bromita, una pequeña ironía. Parece que me han dado un premio de varios miles de euros. Lo único que ha ocurrido es que me ha saltado un mensaje que dice: Has recibido un trofeo: Eternamente agradecido. Ya tienes 500 agradecimientos. Eso es todo. Esto tenía cierta complicidad con @Bimmer. Y alguien se lo ha tomado en serio más de la cuenta. Pensé que estaba claro cuando estamos en serio y cuando dejamos caer una bromita de distensión.
A veces lo hago y el guiño pasa totalmente desapercibido. Bueno, creo que tampoco hago mal a nadie. Por ejemplo, en este post en que digo que los Royuela deberían contratar a una empresas de estas nuevas de drones para las búsquedas de Mequinenza. Lo que nadie vio es que el señor que se ve micrófono en mano con uniforme, propietario de la empresa Chistau, es Alberto Royuela Samit. Hijo de y hermano de. También se habla de él en el artículo que enlacé al final. Por cierto, que le recordaba en un video con Inmatrix hablando del Expediente. Ahora no lo encuentro, no sé si lo han borrado.


javvi dijo:


> Los Royuela podrían haber contratado una empresa de esas de drones para la búsqueda en Mequinenza. Teniendo en cuenta lo difícil que es el terreno no hubiera venido nada mal.
> Ver archivo adjunto 584882
> 
> Hay alguna empresa interesante que podrían haber contratado:
> ...


----------



## Loignorito (5 Mar 2021)

Para escuchar la entrevista en Radio Inter: Escuchando Radio Inter || Madrid


----------



## Tigershark (5 Mar 2021)

Esta tarde le conté a una vecina esto del expediente Royuela y me dijo que nada más llegara casa lo vería , le dije que se lo tomara con calma porque es muy fuerte ,haber lo que me dice el siguiente día que la vea.. Por cierto me he dado cuenta que si poneis expediente royuela en google lao primera dirección que sale es el artículo del país diciendo que es todo conspiranoias.. qué cosas...


----------



## Loignorito (5 Mar 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Esta tarde le conté a una vecina esto del expediente Royuela y me dijo que nada más llegara casa lo vería , le dije que se lo tomara con calma porque es muy fuerte ,haber lo que me dice el siguiente día que la vea.. Por cierto me he dado cuenta que si ponéis Expediente Royuela en Google la primera dirección que sale es el artículo de El País diciendo que es todo conspiranoias.. qué cosas...



Normal. El grado de putrefacción que asola nuestra sociedad occidental, es inconmensurable. Yo recuerdo las impresiones de mi infancia, aquella de alguien que nació en el 68: "los americanos son los buenos, nos salvaron de los nazis en la SGII, la de pelis que hay sobre ello...", "la prensa es un guardián de nuestras libertades, como vi en _Todos los hombres del Presidente_, con Robert Redford y Dustin Hoffman", "la policía salvaguarda nuestros intereses y la libertad, ahí están Starsky y Hutch o Los hombres de Harrelson". Qué bonitas ensoñaciones... pero no, aquellos personajes de ficción y aquellas mentiras hollywoodenses edulcoradas sobre aquella guerra extraña, o la lucha policial del bien contra el mal, solo eran un artificio venenoso para hacernos creer que "los buenos habían ganado y el mundo era, por fin, libre". Y yo no sé a día de hoy qué significa eso de "los buenos". Solo veo depredación, adulteración y mentiras.

No esperemos héroes ¿acaso queremos un mundo mejor? pues luchemos nosotros por ello. Los que estamos aquí. Aquí y ahora. Lo demás solo son sombras, que al menor hálito de luz, se disipan. Y es que las cosas no se encuentran hechas: hay que hacerlas. Y de haber algún héroe real, este no se paró en pensar si los bardos y poetas cantarían sus proezas matando a tal o cual dragón y rescatando no sé qué princesa. Solo que fueron e hicieron lo que creyeron debían. Y les importará un huevo que les compongan odas o sinfonías. Esas cosas solo sirven para los que jamás hicieron ni harán nada relevante, pero que se ensueñan con los méritos de los que nunca serán merecedores... metadona espiritual para los yonkis de la ausencia de su propia existencia.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Mar 2021)

Lo curioso es que esos mandos o jefes corruptos y desalmados de los que habla en los vídeos, que como personas son pura y simplemente unos hijos de puta, van después por la vida de "patriotas" y de personas honorables, cuando tratan a los suyos como si fuesen el propio enemigo. Muchos son los clásicos que están comprados por el poder y conchavados con las cloacas políticas. Por que éste es realmente el problema. Mena tenía una buena colección de colaboradores entre las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del estado. Ya os podeis imaginar como serían la mayor parte en su trato personal y en su vida privada. Quizás no sea casualidad que esos hechos que denuncia ese ex polícia aconteciesen precisamente en Barcelona.


----------



## CesareLombroso (6 Mar 2021)

La Masonería Universal es la causante de la irreligión, de la inmoralidad, del materialismo, del egoísmo y del desenfreno de las pasiones en que vive sumido nuestro pueblo. Ella es la causa y el principio de la disolución social. El sistema no es suyo, pero sí lo es su organización. Ella fomenta la corrupción administrativa y el
antagonismo de clases y de razas en la sociedad; y, por su culpa, los libros, las novelas, las revistas, los diarios y los espectáculos están al servicio del error y del vicio. Todo trabajo salido de las Logias lleva el sello indeleble de su secreto jurado
a saber: Descatolizar el mundo. Corromper para descatolizar.”


Cardenal Mariano Soler.La Masonería y el Catolicismo, pp. 74 y 169

Mariano Soler fue el primer arzobispo de Montevideo....eran otros "lopez", el que tenemos hoy repugna de políticamente correcto...bueno, solo así lograría un nombramiento de parte de pancho.

Mariano Soler


----------



## Uritorco (6 Mar 2021)

Dejo aqui la entrevista de ayer de veinte minutitos de Radio Inter a Santiago Royuela. Al abogado Saenz de Tejada que también interviene no sé porque lo encuentro como un poco presuntuoso.


----------



## javvi (6 Mar 2021)

*EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA Y LA MÚSICA*
Nº 520 *Ricard Viladesau i Caner* (Calonge, 18 de enero de 1918 - Barcelona, 26 de enero de 2005)
Acuerdo económico con la familia.
Músico y compositor de sardanas y habaneras. Pau Casals le bautizó como _"el príncipe de la tenora." _La tenora es ese instrumento de viento tan característico de las sardanas que inventó José María Ventura Casas, nacido en Alcalá la Real, Jaén.
Viladesau recibió la prestigiosa Cruz de San Jorge de la Generalidad en 1991.La Cruz de San Jorge se otorga a aquellas personas ejemplares catalanes o que tienen alguna vinculación con Cataluña. Entre los premiados están ilustres juristas como Carlos Jiménez Villarejo o José María de Mena Álvarez. Escritores como Jesús Moncada Estruga, quien, a su vez, ocupa el lugar Nº 386 de la relación de asesinatos por el antes mencionado y sus cómplices. También la ha recibido la monja Lucía Caram Padilla.
Anexo:Premiados con la Creu de Sant Jordi
Ricard Viladesau i Caner


----------



## javvi (6 Mar 2021)

"_El Sindicato Unificado de Policía (SUP) considera que los comentarios de Alejandra Matamoros sobre "torturas" entre las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad podrían ser constitutivo de delito y piden que la letrada se ratifique o se retracte sobre sus manifestaciones_ "
El SUP denuncia a la abogada de Hasél y lleva ante la Fiscalía el tuit de Echenique apoyando las protestas
Invitamos desde aquí a la letrada Matamoros a que le eche un vistazo a nuestro hilo, que eso la lleve a estudiar con profundidad el Expediente Royuela y que se ponga en marcha a preparar las querellas correspondientes.


----------



## javvi (6 Mar 2021)

*Alegato de Lidia Reina sobre la corrupcion.*
La corrupción es transversal.

Nuevo llamamiento a Alejandra Matamoros, abogada de Pablo Hasel, a que se una a ACODAP y contribuya a combatir los abusos policiales.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (6 Mar 2021)

¿ Y qué?
También condenaron injustamente en el crimen de cuenca


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (6 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA Y LA MÚSICA*
> Nº 520 *Ricard Viladesau i Caner* (Calonge, 18 de enero de 1918 - Barcelona, 26 de enero de 2005)
> Acuerdo económico con la familia.
> Músico y compositor de sardanas y habaneras. Pau Casals le bautizó como _"el príncipe de la tenora." _La tenora es ese instrumento de viento tan característico de las sardanas que inventó José María Ventura Casas, nacido en Alcalá la Real, Jaén.
> ...



Aunque mereciera morir por fomentar el uso de un instrumento tan desagradable, pero debería haber sido condenado por un tribunal.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (6 Mar 2021)

Está bien. ¿Cuándo le condenaron por falsificar documentos? ¿Antes o después de empezar a denunciar?
Veamos si es una represalia contra Royuela o es un genio falsificador de miles de documentos


----------



## Mala Baba (6 Mar 2021)

Ni siquiera sé de qué va esto, porque todavía me lo estoy leyendo. Pero sí que sé que tú hueles a guarro socialista desde lejos. Al ignore.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (6 Mar 2021)

Dejando de lado si fue justa o injusta esa sentencia, ¿No tiene derecho Royuela a que se investiguen los hechos porque un tribunal falló contra él en 1997? ¿Por qué le tenéis tanto miedo a una pericial caligráfica si, según vosotros, los documentos son falsos?


----------



## Bimmer (6 Mar 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Esta tarde le conté a una vecina esto del expediente Royuela y me dijo que nada más llegara casa lo vería , le dije que se lo tomara con calma porque es muy fuerte ,haber lo que me dice el siguiente día que la vea.. Por cierto me he dado cuenta que si poneis expediente royuela en google lao primera dirección que sale es el artículo del país diciendo que es todo conspiranoias.. qué cosas...



Y los desgraciados de El País le han publicado 4 artículos de opinión a Mena tras la noticia que sacaron del : " el bulo del expediente royuela". 




javvi dijo:


> *Presentado el Acto de Conciliación previo a la Querella contra el País por calumnias e injurias*
> ¿Es El País el C.N.I?




En ese panfleto ha escrito Mena varios artículos de opinión desde que publicaron lo de el bulo del expediente royuela. 



Pues fijaros cómo le respondió un compañero, lejos de empatizar con él, estuvo a un pelo de llamarlo maricona y dijo que el problema era suyo por ser un débil, no hizo ninguna crítica a la policía, como si no tuviera nada que ver con que son el brazo tonto de la ley y que sirven y benefician exclusivamente a la partidocracia y los beneficiarios de esta.

Este especímen alardeaba de ser policía pero no se lo pensó dos veces a dejar el cuerpo cuando empezó a ganar billetes gracias a las promociones de marcas que hace en Instagram y que le están haciendo de oro, vamos que se puede afirmar que el 99 % de maderos lo son por el sueldo Nescafé vitalicio.

De estos están llenos los cuerpos policiales, son como los políticos, si tienen que pisar al compañero lo hacen, carecen de empatía por eso se comportan como robots, aquí el sujeto que critíca al policía que sufrió acoso por parte de sus jefes : 






Loignorito dijo:


> Y como decía @Bimmer resulta vergonzoso que ningún foro policial se haga eco de esto, siendo tan serio y tan documentado. Pero multar gente sin mascarilla o que se intenta ir a su chalet, sí, para eso sí están. Y que conste que son muchas las veces que he defendido en estos mismos foros a las FFCCSE, pero estoy ya en límite transigible: que se pongan las putas pilas de una vez, que para eso están.




Esto tiene muy fácil solución, dejar constancia de que los miembros de las FCSE y del poder judicial tengan noticia del delito y en caso de que no inicien un proceso penal se les denuncia por lo que refleja el artículo 408 del código penal.

Si es necesario se hace esto en los tribunales internacionales, el problema es que la mayoría de la población está abducida por el fútbol, telecinco y redes sociales, no quieren saber nada de defender sus derechos y encarcelar a criminales, y este es el problema, si la gente se comporta como borregos, es normal que otros se aprovechen y los traten como tales.

En una sociedad culta en el que cada ciudadano supiera defender sus derechos y exigir justicia, los miembros de las FCSE y del poder judicial tras el expediente royuela estarían empapelados hasta arriba todos aquellos que cometieran el delito de omisión de perseguir delitos, y más aún en este caso en el que hay más asesinatos que los provocados por una banda terrorista.

En cambio tenemos a todos estos individuos mencionados cometiendo constantes irregularidades y delitos pero no les pasa nada porque es un país de borregos que hasta cuando se da un caso de alguien que defiende sus derechos, salen policías criticando y mofándose del que se defiende, con el beneplácito del populacho que comenta en esos vídeos de Facebook que si fuera por él lo molían a porrazos y metían preso, país de borregos.

*Cuando digo país, no me refiero solo a España, en el resto de países es la misma tónica, en unos se nota más y en otros menos pero la estructura del borreguismo es la misma, la escuela es obligatoria y no se imparte Derecho, por qué será.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Mar 2021)

Esas "denuncias falsas" fueron inventadas por el propio Mena y mandadas a los principales medios de comunicacion. Hasta el juicio contra Royuela fue amañado. Todo eso está perfectamente explicado con pelos y señales. Ese el motivo tambien de que nunca se hayan querellado contra los Royuela por las graves acusaciones que están vertiendo públicamente contra un monton de gente, pues disponen de la documentación original.


----------



## Siete_e (6 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Y los desgraciados de El País le han publicado 4 artículos de opinión a Mena tras la noticia que sacaron del : " el bulo del expediente royuela".





javvi dijo:


> *Presentado el Acto de Conciliación previo a la Querella contra el País por calumnias e injurias*
> ¿Es El País el C.N.I?



Os menciono para que retiréis el link del ultimo video de Royuela, él lo ha retirado, pero el estúpido lo ha dejado como video oculto, pero si conoces la dirección exacta lo puedes ver y como llegue a manos de los del Pis, se van a comer un mojón en la querella y puede que se las devuelvan como denuncia falsa pues en el escrito del acto de conciliación la han cagado bien cagada, tanto el exjuez como Santiago hijo declara en este video, varios comentarios del video hecho por los que han analizado la noticia y el acto de conciliación muy acertadamente le han dicho los errores y falsedades que se basa dicho acto de conciliación.

Como dice Periita, ¿Cómo se pueden redactar esas denuncias tan poco serios de llamar menguele español y ahora esto?, exjuez que no sabe interpretar una lectura correctamente de un articulo periodístico para presentar un acto de conciliación que será la base de la querella.

Santiago hijo, si nos lees retira el video inmediatamente, ¡pero de la faz de YouTube! y haced un escrito de subsanación del acto de conciliación, y dile al exjuez que interprete adecuadamente lo que el periodista dice, ¡¡estamos perdidos si el expediente Royuela lo defienden estos que cometen graves errores en la presentación de las querellas


----------



## Uritorco (6 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> estuvo a un pelo de llamarlo maricona y dijo que el problema era suyo por ser un débil, no hizo ninguna crítica a la policía



Estos campeones no acaban de entender que hay otras personas que sí tienen problemas, ni quieren saber nada de ellos. Solo hay que ver la pinta de narco que se gasta el tío con sus asquerosos tatuajes para empezar a sospechar un poco de su personalidad. La empatía por sus propios compañeros debe ser nula. Habría que presentarle el Expediente Royuela a ver que piensa de su idílica institución uniformada que cuenta con una tasa de suicidios más alta de España. Me pregunto que pensará sobre estos ex compañeros suyos que optaron por esa drástica opción.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (6 Mar 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Esas "denuncias falsas" fueron inventadas por el propio Mena y mandadas a los principales medios de comunicacion. Hasta el juicio contra Royuela fue amañado. Todo eso está perfectamente explicado con pelos y señales. Ese el motivo tambien de que nunca se hayan querellado contra los Royuela por las graves acusaciones que están vertiendo públicamente contra un monton de gente, pues disponen de la documentación original.



Supongo que ya sabéis que es el flooder de Voodoo con su nuevo nick (dicho por él mismo), floodeando de nuevo en el hilo con sus mierdas repetitivas que no aportan nada.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (6 Mar 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Estos campeones no acaban de entender que hay otras personas que sí tienen problemas, ni quieren saber nada de ellos. Solo hay que ver la pinta de narco que se gasta el tío con sus asquerosos tatuajes para empezar a sospechar un poco de su personalidad. La empatía por sus propios compañeros debe ser nula. Habría que presentarle el Expediente Royuela a ver que piensa de su idílica institución uniformada que cuenta con una tasa de suicidios más alta de España. Me pregunto que pensará sobre estos ex compañeros suyos que optaron por esa drástica opción.



Ya es raro que un tipo con esos tatuajes pasara la entrevista final esa en la que se cargan a gente aleatoriamente con cualquier excusa que les apetece porque no son enchufados, igual tiene padrino dentro. Tengo un amigo policía que es un pedazo de pan, pero se le ve un trasfondo de "estar quemado" que no se lo puede quitar de encima. Me creo totalmente lo que dice el guapete y no el macarrilla tragafalos ese de los tatuajes.


----------



## javvi (6 Mar 2021)

*@*Siete_e
Este forero nos ha instado a mí y @Bimmer a que retirásemos el video
*Presentado el Acto de Conciliación previo a la Querella contra el País por calumnias e injurias *por algo que no entiendo muy bien. Dice que el ex-juez ha metido la pata y también Santiago con este video. Dice que lo ha retirado, sin darse cuenta de que todavía se puede ver. Efectivamente, aunque aparece como oculto, se puede ver perfectamente. Yo lo he eliminado, por si acaso.
¿Alguien sabe algo?


Siete_e dijo:


> Os menciono para que retiréis el link del ultimo video de Royuela, él lo ha retirado, pero el estúpido lo ha dejado como video oculto, pero si conoces la dirección exacta lo puedes ver y como llegue a manos de los del Pis, se van a comer un mojón en la querella y puede que se las devuelvan como denuncia falsa pues en el escrito del acto de conciliación la han cagado bien cagada, tanto el exjuez como Santiago hijo declara en este video, varios comentarios del video hecho por los que han analizado la noticia y el acto de conciliación muy acertadamente le han dicho los errores y falsedades que se basa dicho acto de conciliación.
> 
> Como dice Periita, ¿Cómo se pueden redactar esas denuncias tan poco serios de llamar menguele español y ahora esto?, exjuez que no sabe interpretar una lectura correctamente de un articulo periodístico para presentar un acto de conciliación que será la base de la querella.
> 
> Santiago hijo, si nos lees retira el video inmediatamente, ¡pero de la faz de YouTube! y haced un escrito de subsanación del acto de conciliación, y dile al exjuez que interprete adecuadamente lo que el periodista dice, ¡¡estamos perdidos si el expediente Royuela lo defienden estos que cometen graves errores en la presentación de las querellas


----------



## Peritta (6 Mar 2021)

¿El tío de los tatuajes es policía?.
Joer.

Pues que se ande con ojo, que si yo estoy haciendo un "porte" y me para un tío así, lo primero que me pienso es que se ha disfrazado de policía y que me quiere dar un "vuelco".
Total que lo más probable es que empiece a disparar antes de que a él le dé tiempo a decirme cabayero-cabayero.



¿Cómo espera que el muchacho diga nombres si es todo una mafia?... y no solo policial sino también judicial.

No, yo tampoco voy a denunciar si tengo un problema serio con alguien. 

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (7 Mar 2021)

Por lo que me ha parecido entender del video del expolicía guapete -que alguien avise a @Debunker- le tomaron cierta ojeriza porque no se iba de francachela con los mandos, o no les reía las gracias, o no alternaba mucho con los compañeros.

En Japón el jefe de sección se lleva a los subordinados de copas y les anima a beber, pero no para cachondearse al día siguiente de las borracheras del personal, sino para averiguar si López se lleva mal con García, si Pérez es un incompetente o solo es un vago, o si hay espías del departamento de al lado, o algún topo de recursos humanos o de gerencia infiltrado. 

Y ésta misma técnica la tienen que emplear los mandos intermedios de nuestras FyCSE para averiguar quién puede servir y para qué negocio ilícito.
Un chorbito recién salido de la academia que no alterna con los demás no debe ser muy de fiar si estás haciendo cosas de gangster. 

También decía que la cadena de mando es muy rígida y que cualquier subinspectorcillo te pude poner en primer tiempo de saludo y con malas formas, sin que nadie diga nada ni saque la cara por ti. Sí, te darán la razón por lo bajinis o en el sindicato, pero al final se encogen de hombros y te dejan solo frente a la picadora de carne que es la administración.
Total que ante un fiscal o funcionario de ésos A1, aunque hayan entrado por el cuarto turno, deben hacer hasta genuflexiones asiáticas y obedecer sin rechistar.

-¿Y tú por qué eres juez muchacho?.
-Porque aprobé una oposición.

Y de ahí todo.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Duda Metódica (7 Mar 2021)

No tengo nada en contra de los tatuajes ni de los piercings, ahora bien no me parece apropiado que un policia los lleve, al menos en lugares visibles. Cierto que el hábito no hace al monje pero también es que con tanto tatuaje parece que el agente sea de alguna tribu, banda o mara en lugar de un agente de la ley, vamos que, así a simple vista, no ofrece mucha confianza.


Peritta dijo:


> -¿Y tú por qué eres juez muchacho?.
> -Porque aprobé una oposición.
> 
> Y de ahí todo.



Cuidado con quitar las oposiciones, algunos lo están deseando para colar a los suyos por la ventana y sin tener que currárselo, que no las quiten o llegaremos a ver un Supremo presidido por la Lastra de turno.


----------



## javvi (7 Mar 2021)

*EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA Y LA ARISTOCRACIA*
Nº 531 *El inexplicable caso del conde* *Jaime de Melgar y Macías y su hermana Beatriz*
El padre era José Nicolás de Melgar y Álvarez de Abreu, marqués de San Andrés. Título creado por Felipe V en 1733.
Marquesado de San Andrés
Family tree of x José Nicolás de Melgar y Álvarez de Abreu
Jaime de Melgar y Macías ere el candidato perfecto para que sus familiares recurriesen a la empresa de Mena.
_"Mi amigo el abogado Márquez me urge a la eliminación física de ese individuo, que es un marqués que vive en Madrid, soltero y con mucho dinero. 
Sus clientes, que son los hermanos del marqués quieren disfrutar de sus bienes anticipadamente."_
Se provoca un accidente en la M-30. Muere a las pocas horas en el hospital. También tienen contactos con el laboratorio forense y la policía científica de Madrid. No sólo controlan este sector en Cataluña.
La misa funeral se celebra en la Iglesia de San José, Madrid.
Iglesia de San José
Lo más raro del caso es que de sus hermanos asisten al funeral Sonsoles y Gonzalo. Tiene otras dos hermanas que no consta que asistiesen al funeral: María de Lourdes, de la que no sabemos nada y Beatriz, que sí sabemos por qué no asistió al funeral de su hermano: porque el mismo día también murió en un accidente de tráfico . Lo cual, no consta en el expediente. Lo lógico es pensar que ambos iban en el mismo coche y murieron juntos. Pero la poca información que tenemos es que el accidente de ella fue en Ávila. Recordemos que la M-30 rodea la ciudad de Madrid sin salirse de ella. ¿Es creíble que ambos hermanos muriesen en un accidente de tráfico el mismo día : uno provocado y el otro no? ¿si ambos hubiesen sido provocados no hubiera sido más lógico que aprovechasen una ocasión en la que fuesen juntos en el mismo coche para hacerlo más creíble? ¿Por qué la prensa no dijo nada? Lo esperable hubiera sido un titular del tipo: Terrible coincidencia: en el mismo día dos hermanos aristócratas mueren en accidente: uno en Madrid y el otro en Ávila.
¿Hubo dos equipos: el de Mena, que se encargó del hermano y el otro de la hermana? ¿o fue todo una terrible coincidencia?
Family tree of x Jaime de Melgar y Macías
Family tree of x Beatriz de Melgar y Macías
La siguiente está en alemán, dice que muere (Tod) en Ávila.
Bud Melgar - Ancestry


----------



## javvi (7 Mar 2021)

Corrijo: Jaime de Melgar y Macías consta como fallecido en Ávila , como su hermana Beatriz, según la página geneanet. En el expediente dicen que el accidente se provocó en la M-30. Así que es probable que le matasen allí y se lo llevasen en ambulancia al hospital de Ávila. Lo que sí dice el expediente es que muere horas después del accidente en el hospital.
Family tree of x Jaime de Melgar y Macías


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (7 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA Y LA ARISTOCRACIA*
> Nº 531 *El inexplicable caso del conde* *Jaime de Melgar y Macías y su hermana Beatriz*
> El padre era José Nicolás de Melgar y Álvarez de Abreu, marqués de San Andrés. Título creado por Felipe V en 1733.
> Marquesado de San Andrés
> ...



Esta otra web de genealogía también hace referencia a que mueren en Ávila ambos, y no en Madrid.
Jaime de Melgar y Macías

Vaya, mientras estaba escribiendo ha escrito usted también sobre lo mismo.


----------



## javvi (7 Mar 2021)

Nº 545 *Antonio Cremades Cepa*
Le estaba dando vueltas a este caso y buscando información descubro que había olvidado que hace un año entré en este hilo, estuve una temporada breve y lo dejé hasta que volví con el tema de Mequinenza. Así que, permítanme que me autocite que no viene mal refrescar temas.



javvi dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo, he hecho algunas averiguaciones del EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA CASO SARASOLA
> Félix Falcón Alonso: Presidente Confederación Española Centros de Enseñanza (CECE)
> Profesor UAM. Persona de contacto Fundación Mater Amabilis. Escuelas de ideario católico.
> 
> ...





javvi dijo:


> lo he aportado porque se ha hablado de posibles conexiones entre el expediente Royuela y el crimen de Alcásser como en un directo de El Arconte con Juan Lankamp. La relación no es directa, pero llama la atención que en el caso de Enrique Sarasola uno de los que aparecen se hubiese casado con una Trenor, familia de rancio abolengo.
> Como es sabido, una de las teorías que más fuerza cogieron de Alcásser fue la de la posible implicación de los mercenarios que entrenaban en la finca del Trenor.
> También aparece en el expediente como uno de los principales clientes de Mena Monzer Al Kassar. Otro nombre muy asociado a Alcásser puesto que Alcásser, Alcácer o Alcázar son distintas variantes en castellano o valenciano de la palabra Al Kassar que quiere decir el castillo, o la fortaleza, en árabe . Justo cuatro años antes de la aparición de los cadávares del crimen de Alcácer, un 27 de enero, se encuentra un pie en la calle Alcácer de Valencia; se supone que el pie era de Pilar del caso Macastre. Un crimen en el que también había tres víctimas de catorce y quince años.
> Durante los ochenta y noventa Al Kasser, el Príncipe de Marbella, siempre estaba en la vorágine de todo lo que tuviese que ver con tráfico de armas y narcóticos al más alto nivel mundial.
> ...





Uritorco dijo:


> Los Trenor estos tienen mucho cache. Estan emparentados o son familiares de Isabel Castellvi y Trenor, condesa de la Villanueva, descendiente del opulento mercader judeoconverso Luis de Santangel, el que financio a Colon. Tomas Trenor Palavicino fue alcalde de Valencia. Observese en la foto a uno de sus hijos haciendo el signo mason con la mano (foto). Me parece que los Trenor tuvieron tambien importantes intereses en la prensa valenciana. Otro Trenor fue consejero de Coca Cola Europa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 255715


----------



## javvi (7 Mar 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Esta otra web de genealogía también hace referencia a que mueren en Ávila ambos, y no en Madrid.
> Jaime de Melgar y Macías
> 
> Vaya, mientras estaba escribiendo ha escrito usted también sobre lo mismo.



¿Has leído el siguiente post?


----------



## javvi (7 Mar 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Esta otra web de genealogía también hace referencia a que mueren en Ávila ambos, y no en Madrid.
> Jaime de Melgar y Macías
> 
> Vaya, mientras estaba escribiendo ha escrito usted también sobre lo mismo.



Será telepatía


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (7 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Nº 545 *Antonio Cremades Cepa*
> Le estaba dando vueltas a este caso y buscando información descubro información que había olvidado. Hace un año que entré en este hilo, estuve una temporada breve y lo dejé hasta que volví con el tema de Mequinenza. Así que, permítanme que me autocite que no viene mal refrescar temas.



Telita marinera la noticia de los mercenarios entrenados por israelíes en la finca de un aristócrata valenciano para ser reclutados por narcos colombianos, para hacer trabajos como el de matar al senador que era el líder de la oposición y candidato al gobierno en Colombia.

Te lo cuenta uno en el bar y te piensas que es un loco que se ha fumado algo raro mientras leía una novela de espías.


----------



## javvi (7 Mar 2021)

*ERROR EN EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA
BANDA DE LOS 100*
Nº 24 Consta como esposa de Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba una tal María Luisa Reyes Cassinello. No hay nada de nadie que responda a este nombre. La viuda de Rubalcaba se llama *Pilar Goya Laza. *Como él, estudió química. Trabaja para el CSIC.


----------



## Uritorco (7 Mar 2021)

Subido hace una hora. Hoy sale Royuela padre.


----------



## javvi (8 Mar 2021)

Hace unos días estábamos dándole un repaso a la lista de asesinados. Hicimos una conjetura sobre el caso Nº1 de Cesáreo Rodríguez Aguilera Conde. Si Mena le da la orden a Ruiz de enviar la camioneta con el cadáver a Burgos. Nos preguntábamos ¿ qué parte de Burgos? ¿ la capital o a algún pueblo o terrenos de la provincia? Como Mena es de un pueblo de Burgos *Villarcayo de Merindad de Castilla la Vieja, *dedujimos que podría haber comprado tierras allí mismo o cerca. Es habitual que la gente. sobre todo si maneja cantidades importantes de dinero, compren alguna casa y tierras en el lugar del que proceden para pasar temporadas en el paisaje de su infancia.
Ahora repasando videos doy con uno en el que Alberto Royuela está hablando del caso Nº1 leído por su hijo. Hay que rectificar una cosa, y confirmar otra. En la camioneta que parte hacia Burgos no va el cadáver. La misa funeral se celebra con total normalidad, eso va por otro lado. Lo que transporta la camioneta son los cuadros de
Zabaleta, Cusachs y Anglada Camarasa. Probablemente también el ordenador donde estaba escribiendo las memorias en las que Mena y Jiménez Villarejo no quedan muy bien parados.
Lo que Alberto Royuela confirma es el lugar: _"él, cuando dice Burgos, es que es de un pueblo de al lado de Burgos, que no diremos qué pueblo es"_. No hace falta, ya lo miramos nosotros en la wikipedia.
Sigue leyendo Santiago el comunicado de Ruiz: "_acabando de comunicarme, en este instante, que acabó de descargar la mercancía sin ninguna incidencia."_
minuto 4: 39
*CARTAS DE MENA MANDADO ASESINAR A DOS MAGISTRADOS Y DESCUARTIZA A SU AMANTE. ENTREGA 28
*



javvi dijo:


> *AVISO A NAVEGANTES*
> 1º en la lista de asesinados: *Cesáreo Rodríguez-Aguilera Conde*
> Ruiz
> _Me entero de que Cesáreo ´Rodríguez Aguilera Conde, el que fuera presidente de la audiencia, está ultimando unas memorias para una conocida editorial en que tanto a mí como a Villarejo nos deja como unos mierdas en temas como Banca Catalana, Xarxa Cultural, enciclopedia o El magistrado Lavernia entre otros.
> ...



Hay dos tipos de asesinatos: los de cuerpo presente, con misa funeral y enterramiento y los de cuerpo desaparecido. Que en este caso lo que se transporta a Burgos y/o alrededores sean los objetos y no el cadáver, no significa que no haya sido así en otras ocasiones. Mena podría haber comprado tierras con la excusa de hacer alguna inversión en el sector de la agricultura o ganadero.
Por cierto, que Mena bien podría ser un apellido topónimo, los que indican el lugar de procedencia, porque en la comarca de Las Merindades, donde está su pueblo, se encuentra el valle de Mena. Como lo podría ser también el apellido del diputado de Vox Iván Espinosa de los Monteros y Simón. Espinosa de los Monteros es otro de los municipios de la comarca de Las Merindades.













Valle de Mena
Las Merindades
Espinosa de los Monteros
Otro Mena de su pueblo. Hasta puede que sean parientes. Suele ocurrir en los pueblos que hay primos, tíos, de segundo, tercer o cuarto grado.
Información de Jose Ramon Mena Autobuses Sociedad Limitada. | Guía Empresas


----------



## javvi (8 Mar 2021)

*Novedades del Expediente Royuela, Acciones Contra El País con Juan Escudero*


----------



## javvi (8 Mar 2021)

*LAS OBJECIONES DE JORGE GARRIDO AL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA*
*El Expediente Royuela me genera nuevas dudas*

Minuto: 4:10
Se llega a dar la dirección de personas muertas hace décadas. Si, pero de lo que se trata es de investigar a hijos y nietos de esos "franquistas". Muchas veces la dirección del fallecido es muy buena pista para seguir la pista de la familia. En ocasiones se vende el inmueble, o si vivían de alquiler, lo recupera el propietario. Pero también puede ocurrir que le inmueble lo herede algún hijo y hasta los nietos. Para empezar una investigación no me parece mal principio.


*El fiscal Mena investigó a familias de militares del franquismo: Parte 2*

El primero que sale en la lista es *Miguel Moscardó Guzmán* (1910-1972) que llegó al grado de general, hijo del héroe del asedio del Alcázar de Toledo *José Moscardó Ituarte* (Madrid, 26 de octubre de 1878-Madrid, 12 de abril de 1956) y evidentemente hermano de Luis, hijo de José Moscardó, que fue fusilado por las tropas asediantes del Alcázar.
Después de la guerra, Miguel Moscardó Guzmán fue concejal de Madrid, gobernador civil en Alicante y Guadalajara; procurador de las Cortes Franquistas y miembro del consejo administrador del diario que simbolizaba las propias gestas familiares ·El Alcázar.
Miguel Moscardó
Con unos datos básicos se hacen averiguaciones: 
BOE.es - BOE-A-1973-35076 Ley 13/1973, de 17 de marzo, de concesión de una pensión excepcional a doña María Jesús Morales Vara del Rey y Sánchez, viuda del General don Miguel Moscardó Guzmán, Conde del Alcázar de Toledo.
Resulta que su viuda se llamaba *María Jesús Morales Vara del Rey y Sánchez. *Combinando los apellidos Moscardó Morales Vara del Rey te sale un Enrique que es médico traumatólogo.
Dr. Moscardó Morales-Vara de Rey, Enrique | Clínica Santa Elena, Madrid
O un Miguel que tiene una empresa de remolques.
MIGUEL MOSCARDO MORALES VARA REY Información del ejecutivo o administrador y su cargo.
Pero ,sobre todo, lo más importante para Mena/Ruiz es José Luís, el heredero del título nobiliario familiar.
http://pares.mcu.es/ParesBusquedas20/catalogo/autoridad/52764
Ahora esta información está a golpe de click para cualquiera, en los años de actividad de Mena y Ruiz: o todavía no había internet, o estaba empezando y no había tanta información.
En el Expediente Royuela hay fallos, eso es cierto. No tantos, por lo que yo he visto. A veces son errores de mera transcripción, a veces son más gordos, como el que vi ayer, que en la banda de los 100 aparece como la mujer de Rubalcaba un nombre del que no he encontrado nada: María Luisa Reyes Cassinello. La viuda de ´Rubalcaba se llama *Pilar Goya Laza.* 
Estos errores los pueden cometer los propios Royuela, alguno de sus ayudantes, o los propios Ruiz o Mena.


----------



## javvi (8 Mar 2021)

*El fiscal Mena investigó a familias de militares del franquismo: Parte 2 *

Casos 140,141 y 142 dos nietos y una nieta del general *Eduardo Iván de los Monteros Bermejillo.* Y sí, han adivinado ustedes, uno de esos nietos es padre del diputado de Vox *Iván Espinosa de los Monteros y de Simón.* En concreto, es el nieto del general *Carlos Espinosa de los Monteros y Bernaldo de Quirós, iv marqués de Valtierra* . El eslabón que falta entre el general y el diputado de Vox es *Francisco Javier Espinosa de los Monteros y Herreros de Tejada*, el abuelo del diputado.
El padre del diputado de Vox, también de familia de rancio abolengo por la parte materna, investigado por Ruiz, no es ningún aristócrata decadente venido a menos: durante el franquismo trabajó en el Ministerio de Comercio, estuvo como agregado comercial en Chicago. Ocupó diversos cargos de relevancia del *INI*. Felipe González le nombró director de *IBERIA*. Fue presidente de *Mercedes Benz-España* y después el mismo cargo en *DaimlerChrysler*. También vicepresidente de *Inditex*. En 2012 el Rey le nombró _Alto Comisionado del Gobierno de España para la Marca España,_ que suena muy bien; tiene, por tanto, el rango de Secretario del Estado.


----------



## javvi (8 Mar 2021)

*El fiscal Mena investigó a familias de militares del franquismo: Parte 2*

Nº 149. El nieto del general *Nicolás Franco Bahamonde*, es decir, sobrino nieto del *Caudillo, Por la Gracia de Dios. *
En el 2008, el super juez Baltasar Garzón, no tenía nada más urgente que hacer que imputar a Nicolás Franco Bahamonde, junto a otros 34 altos cargos del franquismo por presuntos delitos de detención ilegal y crímenes contra la Humanidad (¿incluidas las fosas comunes de Mequinenza?) , durante la Guerra Civil y primeros años del régimen franquista. El super juez declaró _extinguida la responsabilidad criminal de Nicolás Franco cuando recibió constancia fehaciente de su fallecimiento, acaecido treinta y un años antes. _Nicolás Franco falleció en 1977.
En realidad, cuando Garzón declaró la orden de busca y captura los 35 imputados estaban ya muertos.
Al que casi pilla es al longevo *Ramón Serrano Suñer* que murió el 1 de septiembre del 2003 con 101 años. Después están *José Luis de Arrese Magra* y *Eduardo González-Gallarza Iragorri* que fallecieron en 1986. Demasiado tarde. 
En noviembre del 2008 un grupo de intelectuales firmó un manifiesto _en apoyo del juez de la Audiencia Nacional Baltasar Garzón sobre los crímenes del franquismo han suscrito un nuevo manifiesto en el que se declaran "indignados" por la causa abierta a éste._
Intelectuales como: _ Juan Goytisolo _(conocido por su odio visceral hacia España); el cuentista _Ian Gibson_; la abogada _Cristina Almeida_, que jura haber pasado hambre durante el franquismo, a pesar de lo que pueda parecer por las imágenes de archivo de la joven Almeida y last but not the least ,el prestigiosísimo jurista Fiscal Anticorrupción 
_Carlos Jiménez Villarejo_.
Nicolás Franco
Anexo:Imputados en el auto de 16 de octubre de 2008 del Juzgado Central de Instrucción n.º 5 de la Audiencia Nacional
Juristas e intelectuales firman un manifiesto de apoyo a Garzón


----------



## Peritta (8 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Corrijo: Jaime de Melgar y Macías consta como fallecido en Ávila , como su hermana Beatriz, según la página geneanet. En el expediente dicen que el accidente se provocó en la M-30. Así que es probable que le matasen allí y se lo llevasen en ambulancia al hospital de Ávila. Lo que sí dice el expediente es que muere horas después del accidente en el hospital.
> Family tree of x Jaime de Melgar y Macías






javvi dijo:


> *ERROR EN EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA
> BANDA DE LOS 100*
> Nº 24 Consta como esposa de Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba una tal María Luisa Reyes Cassinello. No hay nada de nadie que responda a este nombre. La viuda de Rubalcaba se llama *Pilar Goya Laza. *Como él, estudió química. Trabaja para el CSIC.



Pues no estaría de más que de cuando en cuando incluyera un enlace al .pdf (sí, yo también los odio con toa mi alma) de donde saca la información. Es por facilitar la labor a los lectores, ná más. No, no digo que lo haga todas las veces, pero de cuándo en vez se agradecería como hace con otros articulillos de prensa o páginas genealógicas. Es que hay muchos documentos en la página de don Santi ¿sabe?.
Y no, no lo tome como un reproche señor. Pero si lo hace puede llamarme zángano, que va a llevar razón y no me voy a ofender.

Pues no sé qué patinazo es ése de Jaime de Melgar y Macías. Supongo que será una trola del Ruiz (no sería la primera vez que le miente a Mena) y no lo habrían matado aún.
No sé, puede que el "estoy a tope jefe de equipo" le dijera a Ruiz que el operativo lo tenían preparado para la M30 y la cosa saldría mal y tuvieran que ejecutarlo en Ávila, o al día siguiente o algo. Que tò pué ser.

Si de segundas cayó la hermana como daño colateral ("trágicos accidentes" diría _Alguien_ cuando aquellos dos muertos del atentado contra la T4) y el crimen se encargó por vía familiar, quiero pensar que el Karma hindú y el paquismo español se aliaron para cumplir el dicho ese tan católico que dice que:

*Dios escribe tieso con los renglones torzíos.*

Total que me vale ese pensamiento como pastilla azul y no les castigo a ustedes con coreanas de ésas.

Lo del otro nombre puede ser error de transcripción. Que no sé.
No, no he mirado, más que así por encima, lo de los movimientos bancarios, a mí esos nombres no me dicen nada, yo soy plebeyo y no frecuento los círculos patricios, de modo que no sabía que también sale por ahí el nombre de Rubalcaba

o de su costilla.


No, reptilianos no, que no vengan por aquí los maguffos de dos o tres efes. Fondos de reptiles. Y los llaman así porque han sido tradicionalmente verdes.


____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (8 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Pues no estaría de más que de cuando en cuando incluyera un enlace al .pdf (sí, yo también los odio con toa mi alma) de donde saca la información. Es por facilitar la labor a los lectores, ná más. No, no digo que lo haga todas las veces, pero de cuándo en vez se agradecería como hace con otros articulillos de prensa o páginas genealógicas. Es que hay muchos documentos en la página de don Santi ¿sabe?.
> Y no, no lo tome como un reproche señor. Pero si lo hace puede llamarme zángano, que va a llevar razón y no me voy a ofender.
> 
> Pues no sé qué patinazo es ése de Jaime de Melgar y Macías. Supongo que será una trola del Ruiz (no sería la primera vez que le miente a Mena) y no lo habrían matado aún.
> ...



El del *conde* *Jaime de Melgar y Macías* es de una corrección que me hago a mí mismo, curiosamente de una manera casi sincronizada con la misma corrección que hacía el forero @*Íñigo Montoya. *El artículo principal está en la página anterior. Todos los enlaces están ahí. 
De la página de javierroyulasamit doy por hecho que todos los foreros la conocen. Me limito a poner nº en la relación de asesinatos, o en el pdf de la banda de los cien.


----------



## Duda Metódica (8 Mar 2021)




----------



## javvi (9 Mar 2021)

*El fiscal Mena, tras asesinar y robar al mafioso Jaroslav, vende el oro robado en el mercado negro
*


----------



## pobre_pringao (9 Mar 2021)

el resumen-introducción no se entiende nada. hazte un guión antes de empezar a grabar. Así llegará a más gente.


----------



## javvi (9 Mar 2021)

*El fiscal Mena investigó a familias de militares del franquismo: Parte 2
*
174,175,176 Dos nietos y una nieta de *Gonzalo Queipo de llano y Sierra*. Este teniente general no es otro que el que tomó el control de Sevilla en los primeros días de la sublevación. Veterano de la guerra de Cuba y el Rif. Conocido pionero del uso de la radio como medio de propaganda. Franco le concedió un marquesado, el del Queipo del Llano, que ahora ostenta uno de sus nietos, al que bautizaron igual que su abuelo: Gonzalo. A pesar del título, el Caudillo, no acababa de confiar en él y le mantuvo en un perfil bajo.
Este teniente general es uno de la banda de los 35 que Baltasar Garzón mandó su busca y captura. Con éste llegó especialmente tarde porque cuando ya estaba muerto en 1951, al juez ni siquiera le había dado tiempo a nacer. Todavía le quedaban cuatro años.
Cuando Garzón y sus secuaces se dieron cuenta de que habían llegado demasiado tarde para impartir justicia entre los vivos y como tampoco parecían muy interesados en otros crímenes de Lesa Humanidad más recientes, decidieron trazar un plan B, que consistía en molestar a los muertos, y ya de paso, a sus nietos.
Eso es, precisamente, lo que ha hecho mediáticos a los nietos de Queipo de Llano que mandó espiar Mena. "_¡A los muertos hay que dejarles que reposen en paz! ¿Ahora hay que desenterrar a todos los muertos?_". Así se expresaba Genoveva, la nieta, cuando hicieron el primer intento, en julio del 17, de remover el cadáver de su abuelo que descansa en paz en la basílica de la Macarena de Sevilla.
Sobre los nietos de Queipo de llano que Mena mando espiar es difícil saber cuáles porque, según el artículo de El Mundo que hemos consultado, en el 17 quedaban vivos once.
Uno de ellos protesta porque el cuentista Ian Gibson, firmante del manifiesto pro Garzón junto a Carlos Jiménez Villarejo y otros, se inventó que su abuelo mandó matar a Lorca. Cuando a Lorca lo mataron sus primos: los Roldán (nada que ver con el Roldán que compró tierras en Mequinenza y que no estuvo en Laos) por unas rencillas familiares que venían de muy atrás.
El citado Carlos Jiménez Villarejo se expresó con vehemencia en su artículo de El Español: *¡Franco, fuera! *Ante la expulsión de su lugar de descanso del genocida Franco le parece intolerable que _"la *derecha española* no lo ha apoyado, como si lo echara de menos. !Qué vergüenza!" _Nos da una definición de totalitarismo: _"El totalitarismo implica, por tanto, el uso y la exaltación de la *violencia* y el terror como sistema de control." _Y otro regalo, una definición del fascismo: _"La ideología fascista, en su intento de superación del individualismo liberal, configura una teoría de la sociedad de carácter organicista y transpersonalista, donde el hombre individual desaparece absorbido por el *gran Todo* que es el Estado o la Nación."_ la pregunta es si _*El Gran Todo *_está en los alrededores de Mequinenza.
Y para apoyar sus argumentos cita al general Mola: _"Una guerra de esta naturaleza ha de acabar por el dominio de uno de los dos bandos y por el *exterminio* absoluto y total del vencido. A mí me han matado a un hermano, pero me lo van a pagar [...]. ¿Parlamentar? ¡Jamás! Esta guerra tiene que terminar con el extermino de los enemigos de España [...]. Hay que sembrar el *terror*, [...] hay que dejar sensación de dominio eliminando sin escrúpulos ni vacilación a todos los que no piensen como nosotros"._ ¿guiño a la Operación Chumi?
Tampoco se olvida de las palabras de Queipo del Llano: _"Estamos decididos a aplicar la ley con firmeza inexorable. Morón, Utrera, Puente Genil, Castro del Río, *id preparando sepulturas*" _Sólo le faltan las coletillas de su amigo Mena: _Es urgente, no quiero fallos, dime algo, habla con el laboratorio forense, interesa que certifiquen su muerte por causas naturales, comunícame el resultado._
Y termina: _"Con estos antecedentes, ¿cómo puede un *demócrata *no apoyar, y hasta con entusiasmo, la expulsión del dictador de un mausoleo que jamás debió tener? Son, entre otras causas, las consecuencias de las debilidades de la Transición_."
 Y tú que lo digas.










Las tres lápidas de Queipo de Llano y los tres nietos que defienden su tumba en la Macarena
Odio entre familias, crimen en familia
'¡Franco, fuera!', por Carlos Jiménez Villarejo


----------



## Sdenka (9 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿No estaba éste también metido en lo de las Torres Kío, en lo de Mario Conde o en algunos puffos que hubo en la época?, que le nombraron español del año o algo así y estaba próximo a los círculos del Rey Campechano, y como la mayoría de éstos acabó catando cárcel.
> 
> Supongo que será ese mismo De La Rosa. ¿Y éste encarga una de las periciales caligráficas?.
> 
> ...



Sí, es el mismo. Que estuvo también metido en lo de Grand Tibidabo, caso al que hacen alusión las notas del pdf a partir de la página 86 y que coincidió en el tiempo con la denuncia de Alberto en el año 2000 por los papeles de Venezuela, caso al que hacen alusión las demás páginas de ese mismo pdf.

No veas el desfile de personas que pasaron por la Fiscalía para traicionarlo bajo amenaza de inspección fiscal, incluido su amigo Badía. De la Rosa también estudió derecho en Barcelona en los 70. Hay que ver la de personajes en esta historia que pasaron por esa facultad, es toda una cantera.


----------



## Debunker (9 Mar 2021)

Donde dije digo, digo Diego. Participo de nuevo en el foro.

Me solidarizo con @javvi que, es con diferencia el que mantiene este foro vivo con sus post y he pensado en volver para apoyarlo.

Y quiero comentar sobre la estrategia que deberíamos adoptar para contribuir a que el ER sea conocido.

Cuando me enteré del ER, me pasé una semana o más leyendo el pdf de su web a vista pájaro y viendo vídeos, cuando me fue suficiente para darle crédito y veracidad, lo primero que se me ocurrió fue investigar un puñado de las víctimas y rastrear sus familiares, de unas 6 víctimas elegidas encontré un familiar de dos de las víctimas y el contacto, les escribí y respuestas 0 patatero, ante semejante fracaso me dije , lo denuncio a los medios (prensa más bien) y hala envié correos a todo kiske, respuestas 0 . Los medios de derecha como los de izquierda, silencio total, con excepción de algunos medios de derecha muy pequeños como el Diestro o El Correo no se qué.

Desde entonces, al margen de los vídeos que ni siquiera escucho o veo y donde estoy siempre presente para darles un thanks, no leo o veo nada del ER , simple y llanamente me aburre soberanamente, capté en el tiempo que lo estudié, todo el tinglado y el hdp que era Mena que para mí es algo más y distinto de psicópata , es mucho peor , no hay palabra o adjetivo que describa a ese hijo de Satanás.

No se si a otros le ocurre lo mismo, pero los vídeos que es lo que más la gente ve y también la documentación, es siempre la misma cantinela de 1.136 asesinatos y si acaso algo despierta interés son los tinglados de tráfico de drogas, robos etc. porque se saltan la monotonía de : Nombre del que hay que liquidar, nota a Ruiz, Ruiz contesta etc. eso repetido más de 1000 veces aburre lo que no está escrito y sabes de que va el vídeo desde el principio al final.

Actualmente lo único que hago para difundirlo, es cuando entro en algún hilo de Burbuja y donde venga más o menos a cuento, mencionar el ER , podría llevarlo de avatar pero creo que es más efectivo si lo mencionas y lo describes en un post.

Como consecuencia de lo expuesto, creo que deberíamos tener una estrategia de difusión del ER que fuera lo más efectiva posible,

1) el forero @Bimmer, sugirió denunciarlo en los diferentes foros de la GC y PN , me parece una magnifica idea. 

2) Hay medios de derecha en los países latino americanos y mucho youtuber con muchos seguidores , además a esos medios les interesa España y la UE y el escándalo del ER iría muy bien para esos medios que buscan ser impactantes.

3) hacerlo también con medios en la UE o youtubers populares , con una introducción que explique el ER bien pensada porque esos medios no entenderán los documentos escritos en español aunque si quieren currárselo podrán entenderlo y no solo hay que explicarlo hay que enviar en todos los casos un SOS. Quizá puede que le interese a RT nunca se sabe, seguro que aunque lo callaran al gobierno de Rusia le interesaría porque el ER es una trama propia de estudio de servicios secretos, encima gratis. 

4) Medios de EEUU alternativos pero de gran resonancia como Alex Jones , WRH y cientos más. 

Creo que así contribuiremos a la difusión del ER pero sobre todo a que no puedan manipular, anular o archivar el ER , con difusión internacional sería en la práctica imposible.

Mientras tanto deberíamos debatir en este hilo , sobre los asuntos peliagudos del ER como es la conexión de ETA, más que conexión es planificación y ejecución , con el 11-M, las enormes fortunas de casi toda la plana mayor del PSOE como Margarita Robles , FG , Zp, Bono y todos incluidos magistrados del TS, los políticos de alto rango el que menos tiene en los papeles del ER son 50 millones de € y un@ se pregunta como la gran mayoría consiguieron esa pasta si ellos no podían adjudicar obras públicas u otras concesiones que son muy productivas , algo así como lo de Barcenas cuyos papeles de él mismo de la caja B del PP , demuestran ingresos de media de 500.000 € anuales ¿de donde coño robó o apañó 50 millones de €? 

Dice D. Alberto que el 70% de la documentación que tienen no ha sido ni explorada, solo que sea un 30% nos encontraremos con casos peliagudos, no descarto las niñas de Alcasser y la trama detrás. 

Bueno son ideas que se pueden debatir.


----------



## javvi (9 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Donde dije digo, digo Diego. Participo de nuevo en el foro.
> 
> Me solidarizo con @javvi que, es con diferencia el que mantiene este foro vivo con sus post y he pensado en volver para apoyarlo.
> 
> ...



Pues nada, bienvenida al hilo de nuevo, todos tenemos un día malo. Muchas gracias por la parte que me toca, yo pensaba que ya sólo me leía @Peritta y alguno que de vez en cuando se deja caer por aquí.
Hago lo que puedo, intento que la gente se interese, porque esto tiene una dimensión psicológica, psiquiátrica, sociológica, multidisciplinar. La prensa del corazón nos dice mucho de cómo funcionan las sociedades, sus élites. Sólo hay que leer entre líneas. Si aburro a las ovejas lo siento, pero es lo que hay.
No le he pegado el repaso lo suficiente. Tengo la impresión de que esto tuvo un arranque muy fuerte. Yo mismo estuve una temporada hace cerca de un año, lo dejé, y volví con lo de Mequinenza. Cuando se ha visto que lo de Mequinenza no avanza, otra vez la gente ha perdido interés. Ahí hay un problema: la gente quiere resultados ya. Y eso lleva a la frustración. Ayer lo decía Santiago: esto es una carrera de fondo, ganaremos, pero será una lucha dura y larga. No es literal, algo así recuerdo.
Aceptando el debate diría: 
Esto es una empresa prácticamente suicida. Pero da igual, porque nos van a matar de una manera u otra. Si no es por la vena, será por el culo.
De la UE desconfío más que de Mena y Jiménez Villarejo. Con eso lo digo todo. Ellos encantados de que España esté hecha trizas.
Confío más en el hispanismo: con los que podemos hablar sin necesidad de traductor ni chapurrear el inglés. Por ejemplo: un argentino llamado Patricio Lons, que no disimula su amor por la Madre Patria, tiene un canal de youtube de bastantes seguidores hispanos. Alguna mención ha hecho al ER. Yo siempre aprovecho para dejar un comentario sugiriéndole que invite a los Royuela a su canal.
Y en todo lo demás, estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Peritta (9 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> De la página de javierroyulasamit doy por hecho que todos los foreros la conocen. Me limito a poner nº en la relación de asesinatos, o en el pdf de la banda de los cien.



No, no necesita justificarse caramba, ya le digo que la cosa era una sugerencia, no un reproche. Una cosa es conocer que existe la página y otra, mu distinta, es el haberse leído toda la documentación que van volcando ahí.

Y es que en Espain se lee mu poco señor.
Vagos hay más, bueno, _habemos_.
Total que para facilitarle el trabajo al que se asoma, a ver si le daba por romper a leer, le sugerí éso, ná más. Yo no voy a hacer de ello un cassus belli.
La Banda de los 100 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Se agradece el texto de su siguiente posta, si es que es suyo, y si no, se agradece el esfuerzo de copiopegarlo aquí.
Sí, según los historiadores Queipo de LLano era general algo díscolo y republicano hasta la médula, pero el lenguaje usado por él en la radio era el mismo lenguaje incendiario que se usaba entonces, tanto en la época republicana como frentepopulista.

Sin embargo Franco era mucho Franco y los equilibrios que hizo para mantenernos no beligerantes o neutrales en la segunda gran guerra e independientes después, con los Sherman en la frontera igual que antes estuvo a Wergmatch o como puñetas se escriba, y con los del maquis de avanzadilla, aún no hemos terminado de agradecer varias generaciones más tarde.
¿Y va el Villarejo y habla de "mausoleo" por lo de Cuelgamuros?. Jua, jua, jua. A éste lo que le escuece es que quienes más fueran a visitar el Valle de los Caídos fueran precisamente turistas rusos y chinos, y luego tuviera que oír alabanzas y parabienes en las comidas y francachelas que organizarían los de las embajadas o los komunistas ésos.

Jua, jua, jua con toas mis ganas.

No sé, pero si van contra la monarquía, también irán contra los marquesados y los títulos nobiliarios ésos, y más contra los creados desde la época del General Bajito para acá, si es que éstos tienen alguna clase de psicopatía que no se les pasa ni con la muerte de Franco y su olvido en las mentes de los jóvenes que no tienen memoria

Divino tesoro.

Espero que los magufos no empiecen a decir que le han visto por ahí como los gringos dicen haber visto al Elvis, no vaya a ser que repunten los patatuses y los ataques de ansiedad.

Se agradece pues que nos haya publicado ese texto, pues no sabía yo que don Baltasar cuando aún era un suseñoría de ésos, no solo pidiera -para juzgarle casi 40 años después de muerto- el parte de defunción de Susceléncia, que ya le vale, sino el de Queipo de LLano y el de otras 30 personas más. Jua, jua, jua.
Joer, ya no sabe uno si fumarse la griffa o leerse el periódico.

Con razón han escacharrado la prensa. Espero que no legalicen la griffa, que lo mismo la joroban igual y le quitan la risilla que da.

Qué cabrones.
_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (9 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Se agradece el texto de su siguiente posta, si es que es suyo, y si no se, agradece el esfuerzo de copiopegarlo aquí.



Le seré sincero, no es mío, es de mi nieta. La que todavía no ha nacido ¡ni siquiera ha nacido su madre! ¿De quién va a ser? ¡por favor, ni que lo hubiera escrito Cervantes! En cualquier caso, me alaga usted. Creo que lo que no es mío, bien claro lo dejó entrecomillando e italianizando.
Yo, al contrario de lo que decía usted en otro post, no puedo decir que nada tengo que ver con esas gentes de tanto renombre, porque los Franco algo me rozan: esos marinos del Ferrol. Cada día que pasa soy más franquista, pero una cosa es el Franquismo y otra muy distinta, lo que algunas de las líneas de esa dinastía han ido haciendo después del Franquismo: que es, básicamente, pillar cacho. Y sin ningún escrúpulo. Eso sí, a simpáticos no les gana nadie.


----------



## Bimmer (9 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Donde dije digo, digo Diego. Participo de nuevo en el foro.
> 
> Me solidarizo con @javvi que, es con diferencia el que mantiene este foro vivo con sus post y he pensado en volver para apoyarlo.
> 
> ...




Yo me voy a dar un tiempo para desconectar de esto, y probablemente me olvidaré, en nuestra mano no hay nada que hacer, y no soy pesimista, soy realista.

La sociedad española se caracteriza por ser analfabeta, fútbol, programas de telecinco, influencers que idiotizan aún más al personal, sumisión total a la Agenda 2030, qué voy a contar que no sepamos.

Para muestra un botón, en este caso un vídeo, de un sargento de la policía local que si da con el español medio, este agacha la cabeza y dice : "sí mi amo, tiene razón, no volverá a pasar, pagaré la multa", pero da con alguien que forma parte de la excepción española y el sargento queda en evidencia y procede a irse por donde ha venido :




Dará igual las pruebas y evidencias que haya del ER, de la plandemia y de lo que sea, mientras el español medio sea un borrego, este irá por dónde y cómo le digan, será siempre inofensivo para el poder.

Lo que hará que me cueste olvidarme del ER, obviando de lo que trata, es que no se haya censurado en Youtube, fijaros en este canal, mirad sus vídeos por encima y pensad por qué es su cuarto canal que se crea, le eliminaron 3 canales anteriores en los que sobre todo en el primero tenía muchos suscriptores y visitas :

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChDr6Cpctn9hbvNPfv0_BZA

En un post dije que el ER pertenece a algo muy importante, como un entramado para reformar el sistema e incluso cambiarlo, que esté conectado con tramas similares en el resto de países "democráticos" y occidentales, y casualidades de la vida, ha tenido aparición en plena instauración de la Agenda 2030 en España, uno de los países más importantes sino el que más en geopolítica, puede que me esté columpiando y no tenga nada que ver, o puede que sí, lo que está claro es que hay un interés por parte del sistema en no censurarlo.


----------



## javvi (9 Mar 2021)

*Directo Jueves 11 marzo, 18:00 con Jorge Garrido, Vicesecretario de FEJONS y Presidente de UNT.*


----------



## CesareLombroso (9 Mar 2021)

Expediente Royuela: 8.680 sentencias amañadas - Rambla Libre


----------



## Effetá (9 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> 31 marzo 1962 B. O. del E.-Núm. 18 .
> 
> ORDEN, de 28 de febrero de 1962 por la que se nombra con carácter interino para la plaza. de . Abogado. Fiscal de entrada a don Carlos Jiménez Villarejo. Ilmo. Sr.: De conformidad con lo I dispuesto en el apartado E) del articulo 12 del Estatuto del Ministerio Fiscal, Este Ministerio · ha tenido a bien nombrar, · con carácter Interino, para la plaza de Abogado Fiscal de entrada. dotada con el haber anual de 32.280 pesetas. y vacante por promoción de don David Rayo Q6mez, a don Carlos Jiménez Vlllarejo, aspirante al Ministerio Fiscal, que figura· con el número 21 en la propuesta general aprobada por Orden de 17 de enero último, destinándole a servir con el expresado carácter el cargo de Abogado Fiscal de la Audiencia Territorial de Barcelona, en cumplimiento de lo dispuesto en el articulo cuarto del Decreto de 21 de diciembre de 1961, por el que se establece la nueva plantilla del Ministerio Fiscal. Lo que digo a V . . l para su conocimiento y demás efectos. Dios guarde a V. 1. muchos años. Madrid, 28 de febrero de 1962. ITURMENDI Ilmo. Sr. Director general de Justicia
> https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1962/03/31/pdfs/A04406-04406.pdf



Pero qué edades tienen, si ocuparon plaza hace cincuenta y tantos. En mi clase había un muchacho que nada más acabar Derecho aprobó las de Fiscal porque había empezado a prepararlas en cuarto (o tercero, a saber). Pues estos debían de ser de éstos, superadelantados. Y estaban sentados a los 23 o así. Si ha pasado una vida. Tan listos y dónde van a acabar, con tanta maleza que han hecho.

No sé qué pasa con el hilo, que no me avisa de nuevos comentarios. Me extrrañaba y resulta que hay cuarenta páginas desde la última que leí hace diez días. Ahora, dándome una panzada, y no me pondré al día. Lo mismo me pasa con el canal del ER, Youtube no me notifica nada.


----------



## Monsieur George (9 Mar 2021)

Hoy ha muerto Pepe Rei, el antiguo director de Egin. Maltrecho y hecho puré tras un "accidente" de tráfico en el año 2002. ¿Se sabe si aparece en el Expediente Royuela?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> La denuncia pública de 1.136 asesinatos es un bosque donde no llega la luz, nadie se lee asesinato tras asesinato, yo me leí unos cuantos cuyos nombres ni recuerdo, son notas muy aburridas y repetitivas , te lees uno y el resto es la misma cosa, si un familiar mío hubiera estado en esos papeles ni me habría enterado.



Es la mayor tomadura de pelo desde los supuestos diarios de Hitler, hoyga.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Mar 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Hoy ha muerto Pepe Rei, el antiguo director de Egin. Maltrecho y hecho puré tras un "accidente" de tráfico en el año 2002. ¿Se sabe si aparece en el Expediente Royuela?



Pregúntaselo al comisario Villarejo, que dice que las cloacas del Estado sirven para limpiar la "mierda".


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Actualmente lo único que hago para difundirlo, es cuando entro en algún hilo de Burbuja y donde venga más o menos a cuento, mencionar el ER , podría llevarlo de avatar pero creo que es más efectivo si lo mencionas y lo describes en un post.



Y yo te reportaré, te reportaré.


----------



## javvi (9 Mar 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Hoy ha muerto Pepe Rei, el antiguo director de Egin. Maltrecho y hecho puré tras un "accidente" de tráfico en el año 2002. ¿Se sabe si aparece en el Expediente Royuela?



Directamente creo que no. No me gustaba su sesgo: los aberchales son muy buenos y la GC muy mala. Seguro que tenía en sus manos información sobre ETA como la que ha sacado Royuela recientemente. Pero eso no lo publicaba. Al fin y al cabo, estaba a sueldo de los proetarras.
Lo que es seguro es que se metió en líos muy gordos. Algún Ruiz tuvo que haber detrás del accidente que casi le cuesta la vida y le tuvo en una silla de ruedas para los restos. 
Curioso que haya muerto poco después de su mayor enemigo: el alto mando de la GC con el que no pudo ETA y lo acabó matando un bichito.


----------



## javvi (9 Mar 2021)

Pues muy simple: nace en el 35, con 26 o 27 entra con carácter de interino como Fiscal. Se jubila en el 2003 con 68 años. 
Lo que pasa es que después de su jubilación no se ha estado quieto. Ha sido experto asesor en la búsqueda de fosas comunes, aunque no se le ha ocurrido buscar por Mequinenza. Ha apoyado a su amigo Garzón en su cruzada contra la banda de los 35. Cuando ordenaron la orden de busca y captura se dieron cuenta que ya estaban todos muertos. Entonces Villarejo decidió apoyar a los que están molestando a los cadáveres de los 35, que algo les fastidiará, aunque sea un poquito.
También le ha dado tiempo de ser podemita durante un breve periodo.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (9 Mar 2021)

Fosa en Vinaroz. Directo a las 22:00


----------



## Uritorco (9 Mar 2021)

A las diez un directo sobre la segunda fosa. Lo acaban de comunicar hace un cuarto de hora. Atentos pues. Por cierto, acabo de darme de cuenta de que este hilo lo han trasladado al foro actualidad, por lo que ya no está en el foro inmobiliaria.


----------



## javvi (9 Mar 2021)

La comunidad valenciana ha sido del PP hasta hace poco. La alcaldía de Vinaroz entre el 2003 y el 2007 es de Javier Balada Ortega de P.V.I. que, como su nombre indica, es el Partido de Vinaroz Independiente. Del 2007 al 2011 la alcaldía es sociata.
Vinaroz
*Javier Balada imputado por un presunto delito de prevaricación
"*_En el auto se resalta que ante el conocimiento por la denuncia de que se estaba cometiendo una infracción urbanística, Javier Balada, omitió tomar cualquier decisión administrativa, como aperturar expediente sancionador, paralizar cautelarmente los trabajos de construcción… ) sin fundamento alguno para dicha omisión."_
Los hechos se remontan al 2006. Las obras no autorizadas que el alcalde no paró están en la Plaza Jovellar 3, 
Google Maps
Justo al lado del ayuntamiento, demasiado descarado. Casi lo descartaría, aunque quién sabe.

Javier Balada imputado por un presunto delito de prevaricación


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> También le ha dado tiempo de ser podemita durante un breve periodo.



¡Enhorabuena! Acabas de cumplir 1 añito en el foro y solo tienes 232 mensajes. Podrías esforzarte un poquito más.


----------



## javvi (9 Mar 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¡Enhorabuena! Acabas de cumplir 1 añito en el foro y solo tienes 232 mensajes. Podrías esforzarte un poquito más.



¿y usted de dónde ha salido? En ese año estuve sólo unos días, hace justo ese año. Y no he vuelto a participar hasta que salió lo de Mequinenza. Con lo que creo que mi balance tampoco está mal.
Ahora mismo estoy liado preparando otro post sobre la segunda fosa que nos acaba de anticipar Santiago. Le agradecería que me dejase en paz, usted no me inspira nada que me motive.


----------



## renko (9 Mar 2021)

En la fosa de Vinaroz dice Santi que hay (o hubo) unos 40 cuerpos.

Con ganas de que empiece el directo ya.


----------



## javvi (9 Mar 2021)

Fallece el abogado laboralista *Luis Balada Ortega *(30/01/19).Su padre fue alcalde de Vinaroz (63 al 71) y también su hermano Javier (2003 al 2007)
"_Fue militante del PCPV-PCE y concejal de Alzira en 1979. En ese periodo fue secuestrado el empresario Luis Suñer por banda terrorista ETA y Balada se ofreció como rehén dado el delicado estado de salud del empresario alcireño, que estuvo secuestrado durante 90 días."_
Durante el franquismo fue arrestado por su militancia en el PCE. Coincidió en la 5ª galería de Carabanchel con Marcelino Camacho y otros sindicalistas. Salió de la cárcel con la amnistía del 76.
Ejerció de abogado en el despacho de abogados de Cristina Almeida (la que junto a Jiménez Villarejo y otros apoya a Garzón en la búsqueda de fosas comunes que no están ni en Mequinenza ni en la de pueblo natal de este sindicalista), _"en la época del tristemente famoso “Crimen de Atocha”, en el que mataron a varios compañeros suyos"_
No tengo tiempo ahora de buscarlo. Recordemos que Alberto Royuela ha declarado que en la matanza de Atocha 55 (1977) había dos grupos de abogados del PCE: los prosoviéticos y los del eurocomunismo de Carrillo. Avisaron a los últimos sólo, fueron los primeros a los que acribillaron. Entre los avisados estaba la propia Almeida, o Carmena, la ex alcaldesa de la Villa y Corte.
Fallece el abogado laboralista Luis Balada – Vinaròs News
Vinaròs ha despedido a Luis Balada Ortega - Diari del Maestrat


----------



## javvi (9 Mar 2021)

"_Como ella misma ha reconocido en varias ocasiones, Carmena cambió su despacho a última hora a sus compañeros asesinados para que celebraran más tranquilamente una reunión en el piso del número 55 de Atocha, en lugar de en el piso del 49 de la misma calle"_
"_El atentado tuvo lugar* alrededor de las 22.30 horas*, minutos después de que Carmena saliera del lugar de la masacre. «Allí estábamos, reunidos unos en un edificio y otros en otro», recordó Carmena"
"Días después, una joven Manuela Carmena apareció en las páginas de este diario fotografiada en el piso masacrado. Flanqueada por su compañera *Cristina Almeida* y el presidente del Consejo General de la Abogacía y decano del Colegio de Madrid por entonces, Antonio Pedrol Ríus, depositó una corona de flores en recuerdo y homenaje de los asesinados."
El cambio de despacho que salvó la vida de Carmena en la matanza de los Abogados de Atocha




_


----------



## javvi (9 Mar 2021)

*"Carlos García Juliá*_ fue condenado a 193 años de prisión por matar a cuatro abogados en 1977 en Atocha y, tras 14 años de prisión, aprovechó un permiso para huir. Ahora ha sido detenido en Brasil."
*"Cristina Almeida* trabajó como abogada en el bufete donde García Juliá acabó con la vida de varios compañeros. Sobre ese día, la abogada comenta en 120 minutos que “marcó un antes y un después en la vida española”.
"El autor huyó a Bolivia, usando identidades falsas y fue arrestado por narcotráfico. Almeida explica que "lamentablemente, gracias a sus muertes se determinó que había que tirar para adelante en la democracia”_
_Almeida, sobre la matanza de Atocha: “El problema era la impunidad de la que se gozaba”_


----------



## javvi (9 Mar 2021)

"_Según la versión “oficial” un comando de ultraderecha entró en un despacho de abogados laboralistas de CCOO militantes del PCE situado en el número 55 de la calle de Atocha y abrió fuego contra los presentes_."

_"Se condenó a José Fernández Cerrá y a Carlos García Juliá a 193 años cada uno, y a Francisco Albadalejo, vinculado a Falange Española Tradicionalista (FET) de las JONS a 73 años.

Cristina Almeida, conocida abogada y política española, fue una de las abogadas de la acusación en el juicio del atentado de Atocha." 

"Esta tarde me ha llamado Don Alberto Royuela Fernández, conocido ultraderechista catalán y famoso a nivel nacional por el llamado Expediente Royuela, y me ha instado a que invite a Doña Cristina Almeida a celebrar un cara a cara en mi canal de youtube sobre este tema.

Dice tener datos que podrían esclarecer el caso y, quién sabe, igual hasta “darle la vuelta a la tortilla”.
#ExpedienteRoyuela Alberto Royuela reta a Cristina Almeida a debatir sobre el atentado de 1977 contra los abogados de Atocha - El Diestro
_


----------



## Peritta (9 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Le seré sincero, no es mío, es de mi nieta. La que todavía no ha nacido ¡ni siquiera ha nacido su madre! ¿De quién va a ser? ¡por favor, ni que lo hubiera escrito Cervantes! En cualquier caso, me alaga usted. Creo que lo que no es mío, bien claro lo dejó entrecomillando e italianizando.



Jua, jua, jua. Los hijos de mis hijas mis nietos son. Los de mis hijos... sépalo Dios.
Yo no le halago don @javvi. Lo más probable es que, como yo, sea usté, mesié, vulnerable al halago.
¡Ah!, y no solo le leo yo, sino que seremos unos 100 o 150.
Pero tampoco hay que dar palmas con las orejas porque un Mollerusa - Atl. Balaguer fijo que tiene más seguidores y más likes.

Ya, ya me parecía a mí muy raro que ese texto así, sin faltas de ortografía ni errores de sintaxis y contando algo interesante, lo hubiera escrito uno de nuestros "profesionales del sector". Y mucho más raro aún que se lo hubieran publicado.



javvi dijo:


> Cada día que pasa soy más franquista, pero una cosa es el Franquismo y otra muy distinta, lo que algunas de las líneas de esa dinastía han ido haciendo después del Franquismo: que es, básicamente, pillar cacho. Y sin ningún escrúpulo. Eso sí, a simpáticos no les gana nadie.



Es por ésto por lo que no creo yo en razas ni en linajes -ni en gremios u ocupaciones- sino en individuos.
Son los totalitarios los que insisten en decirnos que todos somos iguales negando una evidencia más que apabullante pues somos, en esencia, diferentes.



CesareLombroso dijo:


> Expediente Royuela: 8.680 sentencias amañadas - Rambla Libre



Ésto ya lo hacía el juez Estivill, pero creo que la tarifa para constructores y otros potentados estaba en 50 millones de pesetas. Y supongo que no solo extorsionaría a los que tuvieran puffos con Hacienda sino también con Industria, Fomento o medio ambiente.
Recuerdo (yo escribo de memoria) que eran frecuentes los incendios de naves industriales en Barcelona y sería antes del 2001 porque nos movíamos a pesetas y no con euros.




Bimmer dijo:


> ....Para muestra un botón:



Ya se ha publicado ese video por aquí en este hilo: Con DOS COJONES


Spoiler



Joer, qué vergüenza, le habla de tú, luego de usted, luego le llama Raúl. Jua, jua, jua. Vaya mierdasargento.

Ése lo que quería era regañar como una cuñada. No te doy yo permiso dice el tío, no tiene cara. A éste le han dado una gorra y se cree que es un general. Espero que no le dejen ascender.
Bueno, mejor dicho, ¿cómo es que este tío ha llegado a sargento si no sabe ni hacer amigos?. ¿Es hijo y nieto del cuerpo, tiene un enchufe trifásico o algo?.

-A nosotros nos pixelas la cara como a los niños chicos... por motivos de seguridad y para que nadie se haga pajas. -Que será por éso por lo que pixelan la cara de los niños chicos digo yo. Si no, no lo entiendo. Yo no soy un pederasta de ésos, yo no me hago pajas con los niños chicos. Con que no acabe yo orinado cuando se me suben encima, como perrillos, ya me doy con un canto en los dientes.
Que pixelen la cara de un niño de familia rica por miedo a los secuestradores, vale, ¿pero a los niños así en general?. Pues que me lo expliquen.
Joer, si a ellos les gusta salir en pantalla.

-Niño, quítate de en medio que no eres hijo de cristalero.

Ya, motivos de seguridad, dice el tío sargento. Ésos lo que no quieren es que los compañeros vean qué clase de mando les ha tocado en suerte y le han dicho que le diga al del garito que no publique sus caras, o se les van a cachondear hasta los de la academia.


Lo dicho hermosos míos, la administración el enemigo-traidor.






Uritorco dijo:


> Por cierto, acabo de darme de cuenta de que este hilo lo han trasladado al foro actualidad, por lo que ya no está en el foro inmobiliaria.



No le extrañe que nos manden a Conspiraciones a hacer compañía a los hilos del Hercólibus y la tierra plana.

Y la pobre @Akira. pidiendo chincheta para este hilo.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Kolobok (9 Mar 2021)

El directo de las fosas de VINAROS

PREPAREN EL GOOGLE MAPS, DETECTIVES DE SOFA

ALMACELLAS Y VINAROS LAS FOSAS.

LOCALIZACIÓN DEL CHALET, NACIONAL 238 ENTRE LOS KILÓMETROS 3,5 Y 4 A CASI 1 KM DE LA CARRETERA. *Cuidado le asignan un tiempo de 6 meses. 

Inquilino de Vinaròs: José Ignacio Carreño *


----------



## javvi (10 Mar 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> LOCALIZACIÓN DEL CHALET, NACIONAL 238 ENTRE LOS KILÓMETROS 3,5 Y 4 A CASI 1 KM DE LA CARRETERA. *Cuidado le asignan un tiempo de 6 meses. *



Por estas indicaciones lo único que veo es lo que aparece junto a la ermita Nuestra Señora en la cima de una colina. Un poco más abajo los restos de un poblado íbero y unos cuantos chalets dispersos.
Google Maps 
Un poco más abajo parece que hay mucha tierra removida.
Vinaroz
Al otro lado alguna caseta, poco más.


----------



## javvi (10 Mar 2021)

En cuanto a Almacellas cualquiera sabe.
Almacellas
Está a sólo cuarenta kilómetros de Mequinenza. Es básicamente la misma zona, solo que ya en la provincia de Lérida. Es limítrofe con pueblos que pertenecen a Huesca.


----------



## Uritorco (10 Mar 2021)

El problema de estas fosas, es que al final será la guardia civil quien se encargue oficialmente de la investigación, por lo que presupongo que todo quedará en saco roto, pues la benemérita tiene "jefes" a los cuales ya conocemos todos. Como siempre o como suele ocurrir de manera muy habitual, se paralizará cualquier investigación desde "arriba".


----------



## pobre_pringao (10 Mar 2021)

¿Serviría de algo un detector de metales? Cartuchos, proyectiles, balas y metralla, son habituales en ese hobby. Consultar la *legislación autonómica sobre detectores de metales y, sobre todo, que no te pillen en un yacimiento arqueologico (se te cae el pelo)*

1- No hay casquillos. Los matan a revolver, que conserva los casquillos en el tambor. 

2- Muchos proyectiles quedarán alojados en el interiór de la víctima, que se encuentra a un par de metros bajo tierra. Dificil para detectores normales.

3- Pero seguro al 90% que algun (no me funciona la tilde) proyectil atraveso el cuerpo y quedo desperdigado por la zona.

4- Los proyectiles son modificados, serrando en cruz la punta, lo que hace imposible su identificacion (sigue sin funcionar la tilde de la m...) y aumenta su poder destructivo, al fragmentarse dentro del objetivo.

5- La sola presencia de dichos proyectiles en el terreno indica actividades ¿dudosas?

6- Que (maldita tilde de los c...) aspecto tienen esos proyectiles, una vez usados y un 10% perdidos en el COTO DE CAZA.

7- Se abre la veda.


----------



## Uritorco (10 Mar 2021)

Tras el video sobre la fosa de Vinaroz han grabado uno nuevo, subido hace media hora.


----------



## javvi (10 Mar 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Tras el video sobre la fosa de Vinaroz han grabado uno nuevo, subido hace media hora.



Tengo que darle la razón a algunos foreros. Santiago Royuela se equivoca siendo tan agresivo con los que no le hacen caso. Ni siquiera les da tiempo a que asimilen algo tan tremendo. Le parece que dos semanas es más que suficiente para que le den una respuesta clara y rotunda. Y si no, les destripa en su canal. Va a ser él el que consiga que más gente se ponga en contra.


----------



## Bimmer (10 Mar 2021)

Estos dos enlaces de instagram son del policía guarro que borra comentarios que le critican y que me borró a mi los comentarios sobre el expediente royuela :





Y aquí los videos originales :






Podéis ver que en el vídeo original que tiene comentarios, la mayoría son a favor del perito judicial que no se comporta como un esclavo, en el Instagram del policía guarro veréis lo contrario pero porque el tio guarro borra la inmensa mayoría de comentarios que defienden a Castañeda y critican a los policías por cumplir esas órdenes orwellianas.


También podéis ver que en el enlace de instagram que tiene más de dos mil comentarios la mayoría (obviando la censura del guarro) son de gente que pone a parir a Castañeda por no ser un esclavo y saber defender sus derechos.


Me recuerda a la película Matrix en el que los agentes Smith hacen todo lo posible para que Neo no se libere .



Esto es un problema cultural, el ER jamás verá la luz si es por parte del populacho, no os hagáis ilusiones, el ER sólo verá la luz si una parte de la oligarquía así lo quiere, y entonces lo tendremos todos los días a todas horas en telediarios, programas, radio, redes sociales, etc.


Destaca la soberbia del policía guarro que por memorizar un temario para marcar unas casillas en unos test y luego olvidarse de ello, se atreve a dar lecciones a un perito judicial dueño de un despacho de abogados que se dedican a diario a temas legales, no les comieron el tarro ni nada en la academia de Ávila con eso de que son la autoridad, menudas patadas que pegan al derecho natural.


----------



## javvi (10 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> el ER sólo verá la luz si una parte de la oligarquía así lo quiere,



Confiemos en ellos, aunque tampoco sean unos santitos. Muy bueno el video, así da gusto. Pero, es cierto que no hay muchos como él.


----------



## Debunker (10 Mar 2021)

Me quedo con lo positivo del vídeo último sobre la fosa de Vinaroz. Esto es los comentarios de la gente.

Unos propusieron un buzoneo masivo del ER, otros ofrecieron su taller de serigrafía para imprimir camisetas con el ER, otros la difusión en medios internacionales, en medios judiciales de la UE, carta al Rey firmada por miles, en general una nueva etapa agresiva de difusión.

La fuerza de esto solo puede ser a través de muchos o sea la difusión. 

Lo peor que tiene este expediente es su gravedad, lo entiendo, es tan grave y espeluznante que cuesta mucho creerlo tanto que lo niegas. 

Estoy de acuerdo que a Santi se le va la pinza cuando alguien pone en dudas el ER o dice que es un montaje, esa forma de reaccionar actúa en su contra, no es capaz de ponerse en la piel de quien tropieza por primera vez con este expediente, lleva tiempo asimilarlo y mucho estudio antes de tomar decisión sobre la veracidad de lo que denuncia el ER, no es de extrañar que aquellos que han sido represaliados se unan al ER porque por lo sufrido en carne , saben que es posible, saben como funciona el sistema y de sus cloacas, para el ciudadano de a pie le es, casi imposible admitir lo que tenemos, el que finalmente después de tantas notas e historias diferentes lo cree, se le queda cara de idiota manipulado y siempre le asaltan dudas. Con todo quiero decir que el mayor factor negativo de la difusión del ER, es su gravedad , es tan grave que no se cree. 

Dada la gravedad del ER y con la soltura que se manda matar a gente de todos los colores bien sea por una mierda dinero o por quítame allá esas pajas, el pedazo entramado corrupto de la Justicia y la política donde actúa Mena, a mi me pasa como a Santi , es decir lo de Mena es algo más y distinto de un psicópata , es maldad pura y dura , no me extraña que recurriera a Fortea para saber si estaba combatiendo al mismo Satanás porque a mí también me ha pasado por la cabeza.

Si la gente sigue apoyando el ER, con 15-20.000 personas suficiente, yo creo que el ER saldrá a la luz y se hará justicia. De no creerlo no estaría aquí.


----------



## javvi (10 Mar 2021)

*OPERACIÓN SILENCIO*
Chalet de Vinaroz, N-238 Entre los km 3,5 Y 4 A casi 1 KM de la carretera.
Google Maps
Dice: un alquiler de seis meses. Entre el primer viaje: 5 JULIO 2004 y el último 10 JUNIO 2005 pasa casi un año. O se alquiló un año, o cuando pasaron los seis meses, se pusieron de acuerdo con el propietario para prorrogarlo otros seis.
Entre el primero y el último me salen cincuenta viajes. Normalmente un inquilino por viaje; en unas pocas ocasiones dos. Nunca tres o más. Deben ser cincuenta y tantos o cerca de sesenta.
Sale a un viaje por semana, en alguna semana hacen dos, no muchas. Nunca tres o más.
He mirado los calendarios de 2004 y 2005. No tienen unos días de la semana fijos. La mayor parte se hacen el fin de semana. Tengamos en cuenta que siempre es el día anterior al de la fecha de la carta. (se procedió ayer al traslado de un inquilino, sin incidentes). El día más frecuente del traslado es el domingo: doce veces. Después el miércoles, después el sábado y después el jueves.
Aparecen los apellidos extranjeros a partir de febrero del 2005. Árabes, puede que algunos paquistaníes, eslavos y un alemán: Dieter Konigg.


----------



## javvi (10 Mar 2021)

*LE TRINCAN VALIOSOS TAPICES A LA ASOCIACIÓN SANTA RITA, POR QUÉ SÍ. Se trata de Patrimonio Nacional.




*


----------



## javvi (10 Mar 2021)

Pues ya tenemos localizadas las tres fosas (no con exactitud). 
Mequinenza, Vinaroz y Almacellas. son tres ¿no? ¿He contado bien? no me quiero equivocar. 
Las tres tienen en común que pertenecen a lo que los indepes consideran paisos catalans. En realidad son tres comunidades autónomas: Cataluña, Aragón y Valencia. O dicho en provincias: Lérida, Zaragoza y Castellón.
La de Mequinenza y la de Lérida están prácticamente en la misma zona, están separadas por unos cuarenta km.
El alcalde de Almacellas, o Almacelles, Josep Ibarz y Gilart lo es desde el 2003. Y concejal desde el 91. desde el 2007 también es diputado provincial de la Diputación de Lleida. Lo tiene que saber todo de su pueblo y alrededores. Es convergente y ecologista.
Alcaldia


----------



## Debunker (10 Mar 2021)

Por cierto se me ha olvidado, Santi por la fosa de Vinaroz , instaba a buscar por los nombres completos que hay de los enterrados en las fosas, y averiguar sin constaban como desaparecidos y creo que es una buena idea. A mi me toca ver el vídeo otra vez , ayer no tomé nota de ningún nombre, ya me costó ver el vídeo , yo a esa horas estoy groki, pero si alguno habéis tomado nota sería bueno su publicación.


----------



## javvi (10 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Por cierto se me ha olvidado, Santi por la fosa de Vinaroz , instaba a buscar por los nombres completos que hay de los enterrados en las fosas, y averiguar sin constaban como desaparecidos y creo que es una buena idea. A mi me toca ver el vídeo otra vez , ayer no tomé nota de ningún nombre, ya me costó ver el vídeo , yo a esa horas estoy groki, pero si alguno habéis tomado nota sería bueno su publicación.



Tranquila, para eso estoy yo. No he encontrado ninguno que coincida con una lista de desaparecidos. Es de esperar: el Ruiz se las sabe todas y escoge muy bien a los tipos.


----------



## javvi (10 Mar 2021)

Aunque Almacellas está cerca de Mequinenza (unos 40 km) se sale de la llamada cuenca carbonífera de Mequinenza: el queso gruyer de kilómetros de galerías abandonadas que hubieran permitido alojar cientos de inquilinos. Es un terreno más bien plano. Rodeado de olivos y almendros. Se tendría que dar un repaso a las obras que se han ido haciendo en estos casi veinte años.
Yo sigo pensando que los chalets no pueden ser el lugar de las fosas. Hace falta algo de grandes dimensiones que tengan totalmente controlado. Creo que los chalets los usan como primera parada en el goteo de llegada de inquilinos. Después, imagino que por la noche, o con la excusa de unas obras, van trasladando los inquilinos del chalet al lugar definitivo.
¿Qué es lo que piensa un propietario de un inmueble cuando se van los inquilinos? A ver cómo me lo han dejado, rezo por que no me lo hayan destrozado mucho. Es imposible que el propietario no notase que alguien ha removido la tierra de su parcela. Y sería más bien raro que un inquilino ,que ha estado unos meses, se dedique a hacer obras en el jardín. Enseguida se encenderían las armas. Demasiado arriesgado.


----------



## javvi (10 Mar 2021)

En relación con los post que publiqué ayer antes del directo,( pero sabiendo ya lo que nos había adelantado Santiago: el lugar de la 2ª fosa: Vinaroz) pienso que hay algo raro en ese partido ad hoc *P.V.I. Partido de Vinaroz Independiente* que mantuvo la alcaldía entre el 2003 y el 2007 mientras los hombres de Ruiz iban y venían. Recuerda al G.I.L de Gil: Grupo Independiente Liberal.
El alcalde *Javier Balada* era hijo de un anterior alcalde durante el Franquismo: *Francisco J. Balada Castell *(63, 71).
ALCALDES DE VINAROS 1899-2012
Pero lo más mosqueante es su hermano: *Luis Balada Ortega,* que fue un histórico abogado laboralista que fue de los que trabajaban junto a Carmena y Almeida y que como ellas se libró de la matanza en el despacho de Atocha 55. 
Lamentablemente no recuerdo en qué video Alberto Royuela dijo algo que me impactó:
De estos abogados comunistas se avisó a los eurocomunistas de Carrillo y no se avisó a los prosoviéticos, que fueron los acribillados.
De Carrillo no hablan bien ni los comunistas. No se sabe si era un agente doble, triple o cuádruple.
Alberto Royuela ha retado a Cristina Almeida a que debatan sobre los atentados de Atocha 55 de 1977. Al menos, es lo que dice Matrix.
Fallece el abogado laboralista Luis Balada – Vinaròs News


----------



## javvi (10 Mar 2021)

*Directo desde Valencia. José Antonio Serrano, acompañado por Julio Insa, socio de ACODAP.
*


----------



## javvi (10 Mar 2021)

*TODO POR LA PATRIA
Google Maps
Google Maps
Google Maps*


----------



## Harrymorgan (10 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Tranquila, para eso estoy yo. No he encontrado ninguno que coincida con una lista de desaparecidos. Es de esperar: el Ruiz se las sabe todas y escoge muy bien a los tipos.



Muy buen curro recopilatorio. Mis dies


----------



## Debunker (10 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *TODO POR LA PATRIA
> Google Maps
> Google Maps
> Google Maps*




Gracias javvi por tu trabajo. 

Esto hay que acelerarlo, fijaros como está el patio con las mociones de censura, la cosa pinta mal


----------



## Effetá (10 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Nº 368 *Francisco Mir Cuyás*
> Acuerdo económico con familiares.
> En el decimoquinto aniversario de su fallecimiento sus seres queridos no le olvidan.
> _"Falleció el 5-10-2005 y hoy es decimoquinto aniversario. Su mujer, sus hijos, nieta y toda su familia te recordamos con mucho cariño. No te olvidamos."
> FRANCISCO MIR CUYAS : Aniversario_



Parecía que estas cosas sólo ocurrían en St Mary Mead, pero se ve que está muy de moda. Pues, de ser cierto, todas esas familias y personas que se salían con la suya a través de los bufetes que requerían los servicios de la banda lo sabrían porque habría un rumor, la gente sabía que alguien (ellos no sabían quién pero sí sabían que los sicarios existían dentro del ámbito forense, judicial y policial), podía ponerles las herencias en bandeja. Gente de tiros largos. A ver, si ustedes fuesen tan ruines y tan malos, ¿saben de alguien en su pueblo que elimine al tío abuelo? ¿A que no?

Eso sí, con la ley de eutanasia los socialistas han vuelto a democratizar el crimen. Qué sencillo debe de ser ahora


Javvi, eres un hacha, majo


----------



## Peritta (11 Mar 2021)

Uff. La cosa se hace a lo largo de un año, algo no me cuadra.

Los muertos, si son de una red de chivatos y colaboradores, "charlies" dicen los de la CNI que deben de ser más peliculeros, algunos se conocerían entre sí por haber realizado acciones en común y se extrañarían de la ausencia repentina de sus compañeros de fechorías.

Otra cosa es que lo hicieran en un mes y entonces no les daría tiempo a hacerse preguntas.

También habría cada vez menos personal entre los compinches y las fechorías necesariamente habrían de disminur y tendrían que hacerlas solo con los policeman de plantilla. Lo que va en contra del axioma: más vago que la chaqueta de un guardia.

Tampoco me cuadra ese movimiento de los muertos, ese enterrar y luego desenterrar. ¿A ver pá qué?.
Y luego enterrarlos cada semana o cuatro días. Abrir el hoyo, enterrar ¿y luego volver a abrir a los cuatro o cinco días?, ¿hacer un hoyo nuevo cada poco tiempo, en la misma zona?.

A ver si alguno de los muertos es detective privado, o alguna agencia de detectives privados o paparazzis echa en falta a alguno de sus colaboradores.


Yo es que pensaba que los inquilinos estaban en las cámaras frigoríficas ésas de los que les guardaban la droga y al final se cargan porque les querían cobrar más, o no rebajarles el precio o algo, usándolas por comodidad como almacén, de modo que podría haber muchos días entre que se cargan a uno y lo entierran, Pero ahora veo que no, que los enterramientos se hacen a lo largo de un año mientras están siguiendo a éste, extorsionando al otro o cargándose al de más allá.


Puto pluriempleo.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (11 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Uff. La cosa se hace a lo largo de un año, algo no me cuadra.
> 
> Los muertos, si son de una red de chivatos y colaboradores, "charlies" dicen los de la CNI que deben de ser más peliculeros, algunos se conocerían entre sí por haber realizado acciones en común y se extrañarían de la ausencia repentina de sus compañeros de fechorías.
> 
> ...



A mí también me está costando bastante encajar las piezas. La manera de evitar esas sospechas sería ir seleccionando el personal de ambientes muy distintos, pero ¿tanto da de sí el mundo del hampa? A mí me da que en el hampa se conocen todos, aunque sólo sea de vista.
Lo de las cámaras frigoríficas no hay que descartarlo, al menos como una primera parada hasta el día del viaje a Vinaroz. Ahora estoy recordando que hay algún caso de la lista de asesinados que al buscarlo en internet te sale algo que parece absurdo en principio, te preguntas: ¿y qué tendrá que ver este conductor de un camión de transporte de congelados con esta trama en la que hasta se dispara al helicóptero del futuro presidente?
Como SR es un chapucero, y tiene la información dispersa en pdfs que no permiten búsquedas rápidas, llevará un tiempo recobrar esa información.
Esa sería la siguiente pregunta: si trasladaban un inquilino por semana ( a veces dos inquilinos por viaje y a veces dos viajes por semana) ¿iban ya muertos los inquilinos? ¿los liquidaban in situ? ¿iban en un coche normal? ¿una camioneta?
¿Es posible que que unos camiones de transporte de congelados llevasen inquilinos a la ida (Barcelona Vinaroz) y langostinos a la vuelta (Vinaroz Barcelona)?
VINAROZ, LA MECA DEL LANGOSTINO Y ANCHOAS GRAN RESERVA
*CURIOSOS REGALOS PARA FELIPE *( y Letizia en su boda, 22 de mayo de 2004)
"_El Ayuntamiento de Ubeda (Jaén, Andalucía) remitirá a la Casa Real 2.000 botellas numeradas de aceite de oliva virgen extra ( ... ) *la localidad de Vinarós, en Valencia, ofreció 300 kilos de langostinos* y el presidente de la Junta de Extremadura, Juan Carlos Rodríguez Ibarra, ha escrito a la Casa Real para que los jamones de cerdo ibérico que se sirvan en la boda sean los de su región, famosos dentro y fuera de España_."
_CURIOSOS REGALOS PARA FELIPE Y LETIZIA_


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Ahora mismo estoy liado preparando otro post sobre la segunda fosa que nos acaba de anticipar Santiago. Le agradecería que me dejase en paz, usted no me inspira nada que me motive.



A ver si te motiva esto:


----------



## Sdenka (11 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que los chalets no pueden ser el lugar de las fosas. Hace falta algo de grandes dimensiones que tengan totalmente controlado. Creo que los chalets los usan como primera parada en el goteo de llegada de inquilinos. Después, imagino que por la noche, o con la excusa de unas obras, van trasladando los inquilinos del chalet al lugar definitivo.
> ¿Qué es lo que piensa un propietario de un inmueble cuando se van los inquilinos? A ver cómo me lo han dejado, rezo por que no me lo hayan destrozado mucho. Es imposible que el propietario no notase que alguien ha removido la tierra de su parcela. Y sería más bien raro que un inquilino ,que ha estado unos meses, se dedique a hacer obras en el jardín. Enseguida se encenderían las armas. Demasiado arriesgado.



Yo entiendo que la palabra “chalet” la utilizan para referirse a una fosa, de la misma manera que utilizan “inquilinos” para referirse a los cadáveres. Es decir, una cosa son las casitas, que alquilan en el caso de Mequinenza y que como dices podrían haber sido usadas como parada; y otra cosa son los “chalets” (las fosas), que no tendrían que estar necesariamente dentro de las propiedades que alquilaron, pudiendo estar cerca.

Sugiero que no utilicemos la palabra “chalet” para referirnos a las casas, porque son dos cosas diferentes y ya es todo bastante confuso.



javvi dijo:


> OPERACIÓN SILENCIO
> Chalet de Vinaroz, N-238 Entre los km 3,5 Y 4 A casi 1 KM de la carretera.
> Google Maps
> Dice: un alquiler de seis meses. Entre el primer viaje: 5 JULIO 2004 y el último 10 JUNIO 2005 pasa casi un año. O se alquiló un año, o cuando pasaron los seis meses, se pusieron de acuerdo con el propietario para prorrogarlo otros seis.



En el caso de Vinaroz, la nota dice que “se ha procedido a localizar el lugar idóneo en Vinaroz para la instalación del chalet” “asignándole una utilización de seis meses”, pero no se menciona explícitamente un alquiler. Es Santiago el que comenta que “lo alquilaron durante seis meses por lo visto”. No sé si tiene la certeza o si es una suposición.

En mi opinión, el hecho de que alquilaran dos casitas en Mequinenza entre el 27/05/2005 y el 30/04/2006, no implica necesariamente que antes lo hicieran también en Vinaroz. Veremos qué dicen las notas sobre la primera fosa en Almacellas.


----------



## javvi (11 Mar 2021)

“En España la mejor manera de guardar un secreto es escribir un libro.” 
Manuel Azaña.
Parafraseando a Azaña, lo que usted viene a decir es que para esconder un cadáver lo mejor es enterrarlo donde se supone que están todos los muertos con sus nombres y apellidos. Así, si hay un sector de la policía no controlado, que busca el cadáver de un desaparecido, el último lugar en el que buscarían sería el cementerio del pueblo. Irían antes al poblado íbero que está a cuatro km del cementerio de Vinaroz.
Es posible, pero entonces: ¿aplica lo mismo a las otras dos presuntas fosas comunes: la de Mequinenza y la de Almacellas? ¿es tan simple como ir al cementerio y que un médico forense (a ser posible que no se llame Aremany) y un equipo vayan, lápida por lápida, comprobando si los huesos que ahí residen corresponden con los apellidos marcados en el mármol?
Si es así, menuda película nos hemos montado con el queso gruyer de las galerías abandonadas de las minas de Mequinenza. No le digo que no, es una hipótesis plausible.
En lo del hampa tampoco le digo que no. Puede poner entre interrogaciones todo lo que escriba. Es también una manera de invitar a los foreros a entrar en debates, que tanto monólogo acaba cansando. A lo que usted aduce también se podría añadir que es posible que ese lumpen no lo reclutasen sólo de Barcelona. A unos cuantos los podrían captar en Madrid y en otras ciudades. Como se ha visto los recogen de distintas nacionalidades: los árabes no tienen ningún trato con los eslavos, ni los eslavos con bandas locales, etc.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Si es así, menuda película nos hemos montado con el queso gruyer de las galerías abandonadas de las minas de Mequinenza. No le digo que no, es una hipótesis plausible.



La película os la habeís montado los que os creéis la patraña de los Royuela.


----------



## javvi (11 Mar 2021)

Le sigo dando vueltas. Su hipótesis, aunque muy plausible, tiene una pega. Al menos, en el caso de Vinaroz. En las notas de Mena-Ruiz, que lee Santiago R. en su último directo, hay unas indicaciones muy concretas: el lugar está entre el km 3,5 y el 4 de la N-238. Hay que llegar hasta allí. Después alejarse aproximadamente un kilómetro a derecha o a izquierda.
Eso está muy lejos del cementerio. Hasta el cementerio íbero encajaría mejor.
Cementeri Municipal de Vinaròs


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> En las notas de Mena-Ruiz, que lee Santiago R. en su último directo, hay unas indicaciones muy concretas: el lugar está entre el km 3,5 y el 4 de la N-238. Hay que llegar hasta allí. Después alejarse aproximadamente un kilómetro a derecha o a izquierda.



¡Qué emocionante! hasta os dan el mapa del tesoro para que vayáis allí a cavar.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Mar 2021)

*Adrede*


----------



## Peritta (11 Mar 2021)

No, no es la manera de atraerles al chalet lo que a mí no me cuadra don @david gomez, sino los enterramientos en sí.

Yo uso el axioma de la ley del mínimo esfuerzo, no la ley del mínimo riesgo ya que parecen sentirse impunes pues el Mena pierde notas por ahí o se lleva expedientes de los archivos y no los devuelve.
Y la ley del mínimo esfuerzo se opone a enterrar, desenterrar y volver a enterrar en otro sito. Vaya un trabajo más tonto sería entonces el primer enterramiento.

Y luego está el proceso de enterrar.
¿Cómo lo hacen?. ¿El Romerales y el García cavan un hoyo, de al menos un metro de profundidad, dos de largo y uno de ancho a pico y pala y el Martinez les ayuda trayendo cervecitas y bocadillos porque es alérgico a las herramientas?.
¿Hacen un hoyo muy grande con maquinaria y lo van rellenando según van viniendo los inquilinos?. Es que de esta manera el hoyo permanece abierto durante casi un año aunque cada vez es más pequeño según lo van cubriendo con cuerpos y tierra.
Pero el hoyo está ahí llamando la atención y llenándose de agua cada vez que llueve.

Lo de enterrarlos en el cementerio municipal tampoco me cuadra ya que habría mucho movimiento por allí cada poco tiempo y acabaría llamando la atención.

PD.- Yo también estaba en contra de que don Santi revelara la localización de la tercera fosa y él mismo admite que se le escapó, pero como no hay mal por cualquier bien no venga, ahora ya no pueden mandar a un equipo de los de la memoria histórica a decirnos que en Mequinenza, Vinaroz o Almacella se han encontrado unas fosas de la Guerra Nuestra.

No, no la llamo Guerra Civil porque ya los de entonces habían perdido la cuenta y no sabían por qué número de guerra civil iban.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (11 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Uff. La cosa se hace a lo largo de un año, algo no me cuadra.
> 
> Los muertos, si son de una red de chivatos y colaboradores, "charlies" dicen los de la CNI que deben de ser más peliculeros, algunos se conocerían entre sí por haber realizado acciones en común y se extrañarían de la ausencia repentina de sus compañeros de fechorías.
> 
> ...




Cada uno puede imaginarlo como quiera, yo lo imagino como que se citaba al "inquilino" para una "operación" o "trabajito "que se iba a realizar en tal o cual lugar y deberían permanecer unos días en un chalet de ese lugar y les transportaban a ese lugar sin que a los "inquilinos" les pasara por la cabeza que iban a ser asesinados, una vez en el chalet los mataban y enterraban. Y sí, imagino que se cavaba una nueva fosa por cada muerto o muertos que llegaban, otra cosa sería un absurdo, si estimamos cada enterrado en fosa unos 2,5 metros de largo por 1,5 de ancho tenemos una ocupación del terreno por muerto de 3,75 m2 , redondeado a 4 m2, necesitaríamos una parcela de 400 m2 por cada 100 muertos , estimando siempre a lo alto porque algunos se enterrarían con otro no en superficie sino en profundidad. 400 m2 no es una superficie enorme que digamos.


----------



## javvi (11 Mar 2021)

_Pluralitas non est ponenda sine necessitate_ (La pluralidad no se debe postular sin necesidad). Guillermo de Ockham
Sí, pero si me permite la pedantería del latinajo, siguiendo el principio de economía de la navaja de Ockham hay que buscar, siempre que se pueda, la explicación más sencilla. la que usted sugiere no es del todo imposible, pero hay otras mucho más sencillas y que permiten mucho mejor que encajen las piezas (las que conocemos del puzle) sin necesidad de recurrir a una trama más paralela, que lee las notas y hay que engañarlos topográficamente hablando. Demasiado retorcida. La archivaré, como una posibilidad más, pero, de momento, no la tengo entre mis preferencias.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Mar 2021)

Se nota que escribes en el "espejito".


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> _Pluralitas non est ponenda sine necessitate_ (La pluralidad no se debe postular sin necesidad). Guillermo de Ockham
> Sí, pero si me permite la pedantería del latinajo, siguiendo el principio de economía de la navaja de Ockham hay que buscar, siempre que se pueda, la explicación más sencilla. la que usted sugiere no es del todo imposible, pero hay otras mucho más sencillas y que permiten mucho mejor que encajen las piezas (las que conocemos del puzle) sin necesidad de recurrir a una trama más paralela, que lee las notas y hay que engañarlos topográficamente hablando. Demasiado retorcida. La archivaré, como una posibilidad más, pero, de momento, no la tengo entre mis preferencias.



La najava de Occam dice que el Expediente Royuela es una patraña sin más.


----------



## Peritta (11 Mar 2021)

El Padidy McAloon éste es uno de los trolls de plantilla y, como ve, pretende convertir el hilo en un chat juvenil de menos de 144 caracteres. Supongo que por matar de aburrimiento al tercero que lee.

Si le da de comer al troll probablemente le meta yo a usté también en el ignore. 

No sé si los demás harán lo mismo.
______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> El Padidy McAloon éste es uno de los trolls de plantilla y, como ve, pretende convertir el hilo en un chat juvenil de menos de 144 caracteres. Supongo que por matar de aburrimiento al tercero que lee.



¿Sabes qué?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Mar 2021)

Que todo esto es una miserable patraña y que estáis perdiendo el tiempo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Si le da de comer al troll probablemente le meta yo a usté también en el ignore. No sé si los demás harán lo mismo.



La perrita debe ir atada con correa.


----------



## Debunker (11 Mar 2021)

Tu estás hablando de sepulturas en el suelo, pero la gran, gran mayoría de los enterramientos en pueblos de 4.000-10.000-20.000 habitantes están enterrados en nichos donde no caben otros muertos a excepción de pasados al menos 10 años que el primer cadáver se ha reducido a huesos que el enterrador reduce en una bolsa desestimando la caja y se entierra al siguiente de la familia, por otro lado un cementerio de pueblo donde no haya habido una emigración colosal de la población que propicia el abandono de nichos y del cementerio, son los lugares más visitados y cuidados por la población que, si por el cumpleaños del difunto, que si por su santo, que si porque el nicho necesita pintura y un largo etc. La gente enterrada en el suelo suelen ser gente importante con tumbas a propósito y tienen encima lápidas impresionantes de piedra con peso de más de 1 tonelada con cruces pesadas también de piedra de más de un metro, o una virgen o similar, vamos que son muy difíciles de saquear y no dejar rastro. 

No veo lo que tu dices. Aquí tienes un ejemplo de un cementerio de pueblo que por cierto tiene muchas enterramientos en tierra que por lo general no son comunes en un pueblo porque no hay tanta población rica economicamente hablando.


----------



## 34Pepe (11 Mar 2021)

Dos ideas para no llamar la atención si les dan matarile a balazos, además tienen la excusa para invitarles y terreno de sobras para enterrarles

Casa con Campo o Club de Tiro y/o casa con coto de caza

hay varias por allí, un ejemplo:

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Vinaroz en Vinarós


----------



## javvi (11 Mar 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> En el caso de Vinaroz, la nota dice que “se ha procedido a localizar el lugar idóneo en Vinaroz para la instalación del chalet” “asignándole una utilización de seis meses”, pero no se menciona explícitamente un alquiler. Es Santiago el que comenta que “lo alquilaron durante seis meses por lo visto”. No sé si tiene la certeza o si es una suposición.



No había caído. Lo de la "i*nstalación del chalet*" (minuto 18:00 *Directo con Santi Royuela: La Fosa de Vinaroz. Más de 40 asesinados enterrados*) canta mucho. Eso es muy importante y apuntala tu versión. Ahí tenemos una bifurcación: cuando dicen un chalet, una de dos: o se refieren a un chalet o se refieren a otra cosa que podría ir desde una mina de carbón hasta un poblado íbero. Desde luego que has dado con una clave importante. Sabemos que Mena/Ruiz tienen su propia jerga: un inquilino es un fiambre (sin entrar todavía si llega ya fiambre o le convierten en fiambre en el "chalet"), un "cabrón" es alguien que sea quien sea, por el motivo que sea, tiene los días contados y un "chalet" para mí es la penúltima parada. No hace falta que sea muy grande: van de uno en uno y, a veces, como mucho, de dos en dos.
Sin descartar lo que apunta @Debunker yo casi apuesto por que cuando inician el viaje van ya fiambre. Antes de lo de la instalación del chalet (minuto 16:30) Santiago lee la nota en la que Mena que muestra su preocupación: el problema de los 27 y 25. Son cifras concretas que me hace pensar que están ya fiambres. La chusma que tienen trabajando para ellos viene y va. Si dan cifras concretas es que por un lado, en un determinado grupo tienen a 25 fiambres y en otro 27.


Peritta dijo:


> Yo uso el axioma de la ley del mínimo esfuerzo, no la ley del mínimo riesgo ya que parecen sentirse impunes pues el Mena pierde notas por ahí o se lleva expedientes de los archivos y no los devuelve.
> Y la ley del mínimo esfuerzo se opone a enterrar, desenterrar y volver a enterrar en otro sito. Vaya un trabajo más tonto sería entonces el primer enterramiento.



Ahí no entiendo de dónde sale el doble enterramiento. Usted mismo, esta mañana, apuntaba a las cámaras frigoríficas. Yo creo que se les entierra una sola vez (al menos hasta que lleguen los buenos: los hombres del agente Serrano). Antes y por este orden: se les mata, se les guarda en cámaras frigoríficas, se les lleva en camiones de transporte de congelados a Vinaroz, (ya de paso el camión lleva langostinos a Barcelona de vuelta y para disimular un poco, que en parte tiene razón usted y en parte @david gomez)


----------



## Debunker (11 Mar 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Que todo esto es una miserable patraña y que estáis perdiendo el tiempo.



Hay dos opciones, o eses un troll del copón (que pena que colabores en tapar asesinatos, algún día puede que te asesinen a tí o a alguien de tu familia , ya ves como se las gastan con los mercenarios) o eres un vago que pretendes que los demás te convenzan de lo que tu no quieres molestarte en investigar, creo que es lo primero y solo me produces lástima. Es difícil para mí imaginar estar en contacto con un encubridor de asesinatos que es lo mismo que ser un asesino. 

La "patraña" llegará al Parlamento Europeo y a los altos Tribunales de Europa si en España no se hace nada, 

El alucinante EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA – ACODAP


----------



## javvi (11 Mar 2021)

34Pepe dijo:


> Dos ideas para no llamar la atención si les dan matarile a balazos, además tienen la excusa para invitarles y terreno de sobras para enterrarles
> 
> Casa con Campo o Club de Tiro y/o casa con coto de caza
> 
> ...



Yo mismo apuntaba a esto en el caso de Mequinenza: al encontrar un campo de tiro a poca distancia del lugar que nos mostraban Royuela, Rosillo y Serrano y un poco más allá el Castillo, donde cualquiera sabe lo que hacen los del Ibex 35, pues encajaba. Es posible que tengan modus operandi distintos según el lugar. Estuve buscando un campo de tiro en Vinaroz, no encontré nada. No había visto lo del coto de caza, no hay que descartarlo, aunque tampoco me acabo de bajar del burro de que pudiesen llegar allí ya fiambres en cámaras frigoríficas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Hay dos opciones, o eses un troll del copón (que pena que colabores en tapar asesinatos, algún día puede que te asesinen a tí o a alguien de tu familia , ya ves como se las gastan con los mercenarios) o eres un vago que pretendes que los demás te convenzan de lo que tu no quieres molestarte en investigar, creo que es lo primero y solo me produces lástima. Es difícil para mí imaginar estar en contacto con un encubridor de asesinatos que es lo mismo que ser un asesino.



Si te preocupan los asesinatos de verdad, investiga lo que ha pasado con los ancianos en las residencias.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Yo mismo apuntaba a esto en el caso de Mequinenza: al encontrar un campo de tiro a poca distancia del lugar que nos mostraban Royuela, Rosillo y Serrano y un poco más allá el Castillo, donde cualquiera sabe lo que hacen los del Ibex 35, pues encajaba. Es posible que tengan modus operandi distintos según el lugar. Estuve buscando un campo de tiro en Vinaroz, no encontré nada. No había visto lo del coto de caza, no hay que descartarlo, aunque tampoco me acabo de bajar del burro de que pudiesen llegar allí ya fiambres en cámaras frigoríficas.



Ya tardáis en ir con palas a desenterrar esqueletos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Mar 2021)

Sin cadáveres no hay pruebas de que esos supuestos asesinatos ocurrieran.


----------



## Sonico (11 Mar 2021)

renko dijo:


> Es* Kike Sarasola, *conocido bonvivant, rico heredero de la dudosa fortuna que hizo su padre, y conocido militante lgbti ( Kike Sarasola - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ). Es hijo de Enrique Sarasola Lerchundi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre, Empresario forradísmo muy vinculado al PSOE y a Felipe González, ya fallecido.
> 
> Pues Kike, el hijo, el de la foto, demuestran que le * encargó a Mena 15 asesinatos,* todos ellos ejecutados satisfactoriamente.*
> 
> ...



¿Y ni una sola mujer? Pero bueno....
Como se entere Irene Montero empieza a matar mujeres para que haya paridad.


----------



## javvi (11 Mar 2021)

Otra bifurcación más: los cráneos tienen agujeros o no los tienen. Si los tienen, es poco creíble que se deba a un tiro en una guerra entre íberos y celtas o romanos. Pero sí tiene más credibilidad que sean de la Batalla del Ebro, que va justo desde la zona de Mequinenza y Almacellas hasta Vinaroz, que fue justo el lugar que durante la Guerra Civil, o la Guerra Nuestra como diría @Peritta , o la cuarta Guerra Carlista, en el que las tropas sublevadas partieron en dos el territorio controlado por el Frente Popular. Todo esto suponiendo que se envíe a un forense de confianza, por supuesto. Como el que encontró un diente, creo recordar, en la fosa de la Romana muchos años después de la presunta aparición de los cadáveres de las tres niñas de Alcácer.
Qué habilidad tienen los de la Memoria Histórica para sortear las fosas comunes del postfranquismo.


----------



## Debunker (11 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> No había caído. Lo de la "i*nstalación del chalet*" (minuto 18:00 *Directo con Santi Royuela: La Fosa de Vinaroz. Más de 40 asesinados enterrados*) canta mucho. Eso es muy importante y apuntala tu versión. Ahí tenemos una bifurcación: cuando dicen un chalet, una de dos: o se refieren a un chalet o se refieren a otra cosa que podría ir desde una mina de carbón hasta un poblado íbero. Desde luego que has dado con una clave importante. Sabemos que Mena/Ruiz tienen su propia jerga: un inquilino es un fiambre (sin entrar todavía si llega ya fiambre o le convierten en fiambre en el "chalet"), un "cabrón" es alguien que sea quien sea, por el motivo que sea, tiene los días contados y un "chalet" para mí es la penúltima parada. No hace falta que sea muy grande: van de uno en uno y, a veces, como mucho, de dos en dos.
> Sin descartar lo que apunta @Debunker yo casi apuesto por que cuando inician el viaje van ya fiambre. Antes de lo de la instalación del chalet (minuto 16:30) Santiago lee la nota en la que Mena que muestra su preocupación: el problema de los 27 y 25. Son cifras concretas que me hace pensar que están ya fiambres. La chusma que tienen trabajando para ellos viene y va. Si dan cifras concretas es que por un lado, en un determinado grupo tienen a 25 fiambres y en otro 27.
> 
> Ahí no entiendo de dónde sale el doble enterramiento. Usted mismo, esta mañana, apuntaba a las cámaras frigoríficas. Yo creo que se les entierra una sola vez (al menos hasta que lleguen los buenos: los hombres del agente Serrano). Antes y por este orden: se les mata, se les guarda en cámaras frigoríficas, se les lleva en camiones de transporte de congelados a Vinaroz, (ya de paso el camión lleva langostinos a Barcelona de vuelta y para disimular un poco, que en parte tiene razón usted y en parte @david gomez)



Me parece muy importante eso de la *"Instalacion del chalet"* yo ni me había dado cuenta, eso lo cambia todo porque esa frase significa sin lugar a dudas que , es la instalación de un campo operativo donde se entierran a los muertos y tiene lógica que los inquilinos llegaran muertos y bien muertos y puede que hubiera chalet o no, por otro lado un chalet o vivienda de cualquier tipo, te resguarda de miradas no deseadas, es difícil imaginar que a campo abierto se llegue con una furgoneta de 1-2 o 3 muertos y se pongan a excavar y enterrar , excepto que sea zona boscosa, yo vivo en montaña con mucho bosque y como la he recorrido toda , encima tiene cuevas en diferente lugares, ahora mismo se me ocurren decenas de lugares donde podrían hacer todas esas operaciones y nadie nos enteraríamos.

La idea del chalet parece clara en Mequinenza y sin embargo es zona más boscosa que las otras y con múltiples accidentes, túneles etc. por otro lado no me cuadra que se alquile un terreno o vivienda con terreno para enterrar a gente ya que siendo una propiedad privada cualquier actuación sobre el terreno, muy posible de parte del dueño a través de años, daría con los muertos, debería ser un terreno de propiedad pública y mejor si el terreno está calificado como protegido, a 500 metros de donde vivo, todo lo que tengo encima, es terreno público protegido y ahí no puedes ni quitar un matojo porque la multa es de tres pares de narices, excepto las limpiezas que hace el ayuntamiento cada x años, dicho lo cual tener buen contacto con el ayuntamiento de turno es crucial. 

En fin , a saber


----------



## Debunker (11 Mar 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Si te preocupan los asesinatos de verdad, investiga lo que ha pasado con los ancianos en las residencias.



Lo he averiguado y denunciado en la medida de mis fuerzas, y contra ello batallo.


----------



## Debunker (11 Mar 2021)

Desde el primer momento que hablaron de fosas, pensé que podía ser una trampa, así lo comenté en este foro, pero luego he visto las notas de Mena , algunas escaneadas con un color amarillento producido por el tiempo, muchas como esas que firma un Val con fechas y además muchas, para trampa con 50 muertos sería más que suficiente , elaborar todo eso con 300-400 muertos de notas de Mena, Ruiz y el tal Val en gente tan ocupada y amadores de la buena vida, es un exceso innecesario. 

Y no, no es lo más fuerte del ER, me quedé alucinada del tráfico de drogas asociados con ETA y como terminan asesinando al proveedor de las drogas, para quedarse con su negocio, al traficante que le proporcionaba las drogas al proveedor, a ambos los asesinan y les roban todo hasta las pestañas , oro , dinero en metálico, drogas y todo todito todo.

Que decir de las conexiones de ETA con el 11-M donde se demuestra que el atentado fue diseñado por ETA , pagado por ETA etc. anda que no hubo muertos y heridos irrecuperables en el 11-M. 

El ER es la maldad absoluta


----------



## Tigershark (11 Mar 2021)

Ojo con el directo de hoy con Jorge Garrido que va a tener chicha , un tipo con personalidad no se como acabará la cosa con Santi..


----------



## javvi (11 Mar 2021)

No, si no es una teoría, es un hecho que todo esto recorre lo que fue la extensa Batalla del Ebro (milimétricamente) .Tiene que haber todavía cantidad de cadáveres de una de las batallas más duras de la Guerra Civil, Nuestra Guerra , o Cuarta Carlista. De hecho, es curioso que informándome sobre los lugares donde presuntamente están estas fosas, he averiguado que también son escenarios de batallas de las anteriores guerras carlistas. Si son casualidades o no, no lo sé. Lo que sí es evidente, es que los de las fosas de la Memoria Histórica tienen mucha habilidad para no dar con las fosas de Mena ¿a dónde se irá la pasta? Y si lo de las fosas de Mena es todo un cuento de los Royuela, pues que vayan pa,llí, que caben, así salimos de dudas y acabamos con esta historia.


----------



## Burbunvencido (11 Mar 2021)

Va a resultar que todo el COVID es una tapadera para ocultar esto, que es la mayor trama de delirio asesino de Occidente desde 1766


----------



## Burbunvencido (11 Mar 2021)

Demodé dijo:


> Cuenta la querella de Royuela a Mena en el Supremo, y cómo el segundo presionó a los magistrados, a Conde-Pumpido por ejemplo porque habría desimputado a Felipe del GAL (quien reconoce que le hubiera ayudado de todas maneras), con revelar sus actuaciones anteriores para conseguir una más, en su provecho.



Jennifer Connelly llega acompañada de Falete
Mejor guardaespaldas es difícil de imaginar


----------



## javvi (11 Mar 2021)

*El juez Fernando Presencia, junto al ex policía Nacional, José Antonio Serrano Balaguer.*


----------



## javvi (11 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> no me cuadra que se alquile un terreno o vivienda con terreno para enterrar a gente ya que siendo una propiedad privada cualquier actuación sobre el terreno, muy posible de parte del dueño a través de años, daría con los muertos, debería ser un terreno de propiedad pública y mejor si el terreno está calificado como protegido, a 500 metros de donde vivo, todo lo que tengo encima, es terreno público protegido y ahí no puedes ni quitar un matojo porque la multa es de tres pares de narices, excepto las limpiezas que hace el ayuntamiento cada x años, dicho lo cual tener buen contacto con el ayuntamiento de turno es crucial.



En esto totalmente de acuerdo. Demasiado riesgo lo contrario. No lo van a hacer tampoco en terrenos que años después se recalifican y se encuentran sorpresas cuando empiezan las obras.


Debunker dijo:


> Que decir de las conexiones de ETA con el 11-M donde se demuestra que el atentado fue diseñado por ETA , pagado por ETA etc. anda que no hubo muertos y heridos irrecuperables en el 11-M.



Aquí, yo creo que ETA participa más bien de refilón. Como señuelo, o trampa que se le tendió a unos que también estaban haciendo trampas. Pienso que el 11m apunta mucho más alto que a estos catetos del norte. Lo de las cuentas de Trashorras hay que mirarlo también con más detenimiento.


----------



## Debunker (11 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Aquí, yo creo que ETA participa más bien de refilón. Como señuelo, o trampa que se le tendió a unos que también estaban haciendo trampas. Pienso que el 11m apunta mucho más alto que a estos catetos del norte. Lo de las cuentas de Trashorras hay que mirarlo también con más detenimiento.



Mi memoria para los nombres está caduca, retengo las historias, por la historia en el momento que ETA hace transferencias importantes de dinero a dos o 3 de los implicados en el 11-M + todo el montaje de la casa de ¿ Tajuña? , los supuestos explosivos ubicados no se donde del País Vasco etc. lo que entiendo es que, es un acto de terrorismo encargado a ETA que lo recibe encantada y compensada economicamente y que, además no iban a pagar por ello, todo era un cuento en cuanto a los autores, dada la involucración de marroquíes totalmente confeccionada y mentira hasta decir basta, seguramente Marruecos lo impulsó y confeccionó con sus SS y en complicidad con alguien de España que prefiero no mencionar y de los que , seguramente Marruecos obtuvo beneficios en acuerdos con España, además Marruecos se quitó de encima a gente molesta de su población y el PSOE se quitó de encima al PP, al día siguiente de los atentados se pusieron en marcha y de moda con sms , el "pasalo" , pasa que, la derecha miente y esto es consecuencia de la guerra de Irak por el fascista Aznar. 

Nuestra historia reciente y actual habría sido totalmente distinta sin el 11-M


----------



## Kolobok (11 Mar 2021)

Ojo , se viene directo interesante con Jorge Garrido en el canal de Santi Royuela, el tipo hace una semana subió este vídeo:


----------



## Debunker (11 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Otra bifurcación más: los cráneos tienen agujeros o no los tienen. Si los tienen, es poco creíble que se deba a un tiro en una guerra entre íberos y celtas o romanos. Pero sí tiene más credibilidad que sean de la Batalla del Ebro, que va justo desde la zona de Mequinenza y Almacellas hasta Vinaroz, que fue justo el lugar que durante la Guerra Civil, o la Guerra Nuestra como diría @Peritta , o la cuarta Guerra Carlista, en el que las tropas sublevadas partieron en dos el territorio controlado por el Frente Popular. Todo esto suponiendo que se envíe a un forense de confianza, por supuesto. Como el que encontró un diente, creo recordar, en la fosa de la Romana muchos años después de la presunta aparición de los cadáveres de las tres niñas de Alcácer.
> Qué habilidad tienen los de la Memoria Histórica para sortear las fosas comunes del postfranquismo.



Un cadáver habla siempre, aunque no se sepa la fecha exacta de la muerte sí que muy aproximada, es imposible confundir un cadáver de hace 20 años con uno de 100 años o de 50 años, otra cosa es que, los forenses hagan trampa. La banda de Mena ya había utilizado sustancias para provocar infartos fulminantes, el mismo D. Alberto sufrió un intento añadiendo algo a su café , para que usar tiros? Y lo de un coto de caza descartarlo sobre todo porque los cotos de caza solo tienen un periodo de tiempo en el año que creo corto, unos 3 meses, para cazar.


----------



## Energia libre (11 Mar 2021)

Este documento que os comparto y que ha sido publicado en un canal ligado a Q es absolutamente incendiario. No hay otra manera de definirlo. Son las declaraciones ante un juez de un miembro de los servicios secretos que estuvo implicado en una banda dirigida por el abogado del FBI Rod Rosenstein (Dirty Trick Squad) que se de dedicaban a grabar y extorsionar a personalidades grabándoles teniendo sexo con niños, asesinar jueces como el del tribunal supremo Scalia, matar a gente que "sabía demasiado" como el informático del partido demócrata Seth Rich y, en fin, hacer cosas muy parecidas a las que aparecen en el español "Expediente Royuela". Las cloacas del estado, en definitiva. Obama, Hillary y la cúpula del partido demócrata hacían encargos para esta banda de mafiosos, pertenecientes a la DEA, el FBI, los servicios secretos, etc. Si recordáis unas entrevistas que filtró Lin Wood hace unas semanas con un tipo cuya voz aparecía distorsionada, pues es eso mismo, pero entero.


----------



## Energia libre (11 Mar 2021)

El documento en cuestion se puede descargar en la pagina:
Noticias rafapal telegran.
Lo he traido aqui para que se vea que el ER esta mas vivo que nunca y cono empieza a calar en la memoria de muchos.


----------



## javvi (11 Mar 2021)

*La discreta financiera de JP Morgan que quiere heredar el marquesado de Gutiérrez Mellado, su abuelo*
"_Casi coincidiendo con el 40 aniversario del golpe, el BOE publicaba este 13 de febrero que Lucía Gutiérrez-Mellado Satrústegui, *nieta del militar, *que *falleció en accidente de automóvil* en 1995 y dedicó sus últimos años a la lucha contra la drogadicción junto a la Reina Sofia en la FAD, había s*olicitado el marquesado* de Gutiérrez Mellado que ostentaba su abuelo. Lo ha hecho *tras la muerte de su padre,* también llamado Manuel y mayor de los hijos varones del general."
https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2021/02/13/pdfs/BOE-B-2021-6713.pdf
"Curiosamente ninguno de los tres nietos del reconocido militar ha seguido sus pasos en el Ejército, sino que *se dedican al mundo de las finanzas:* Manuel ejerce como ejecutivo en Black Rock, una de las más importantes gestoras de inversiones norteamericana que *opera en Wall Street,* y Juan se dedica a la banca privada en el *Deutsche Bank*. Precisamente, una de las escasas veces en que esta *discretísima familia* ha aparecido en la prensa rosa fue con motivo de la *boda de Juan,* que en abril de 2019 se casó con *Silvia Abascal Alonso-Lamberti*, un enlace que se celebró en la finca Labarca, al pie de la Sierra de Gredos y en el que sus hermanos ejercieron como testigos."_

"_Lucía, la única chica y futura marquesa de Gutiérrez Mellado, con un apabullante currículum, es hoy *directora de estrategia *para España y Portugal de la entidad bancaria *JP Morgan.* Es muy frecuente verla aparecer en prensa económica hablando de renta fija y variable o del comportamiento de los distintos activos. Muy discreta, no hay en sus frecuentes intervenciones en medios de comunicación *ninguna referencia al nexo con su abuelo,* el general Gutiérrez Mellado, de quien en un futuro próximo heredará su emblemático marquesado."
La discreta financiera de JP Morgan que quiere heredar el marquesado de Gutiérrez Mellado, su abuelo_
*¿Son los nietos de Gutiérrez Mellado todos superdotados?*
Todos han llegado muy, pero que muy, alto. La infanta, en su puesto de La Caixa, es una mindundi a su lado.
Como se apunta en el diálogo entre Santiago y Jorge Garrido es posible que no se diga la verdad de por qué se eliminó a Gutiérrez Mellado.

_"En septiembre de 1986, conmocionado ante la muerte por sobredosis del hijo de un íntimo amigo, logró que un selecto grupo de empresarios y financieros respaldasen y subvencionasen su proyecto de organizar la Fundación de Ayuda contra la Drogadicción (FAD), que presidió hasta su muerte.20

La FAD nació con la vocación de que la sociedad ayudara a la juventud a superar la atracción a la droga, en un momento en que la heroína causaba pavorosos estragos"
Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado_
¿Como la DEA? la que se supone que lucha contra el narcotráfico al más alto nivel mundial y resulta que....
¿No se tendría que ubicar el caso de Gutiérrez Mellado en alguna trama distinta a la de una pretendida involución del ejército?
Lo Borrones, el jugador de waterpolo, la Emérita apoyando la iniciativa de GM, los presidentes del COE, algún que otro Borrón primo del Emérito, Monzer Al Kassar, el lío en el puerto de Barcelona con la DEA. 
¿No podría conectarse todo esto con GM? Caray con los nietos: JP Morgan, Black Rock, Wall Street, Deutsche Bank. ¿Tienen todos un coeficiente de inteligencia de 185 para arriba?


----------



## javvi (11 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Un cadáver habla siempre, aunque no se sepa la fecha exacta de la muerte sí que muy aproximada, es imposible confundir un cadáver de hace 20 años con uno de 100 años o de 50 años, otra cosa es que, los forenses hagan trampa. La banda de Mena ya había utilizado sustancias para provocar infartos fulminantes, el mismo D. Alberto sufrió un intento añadiendo algo a su café , para que usar tiros? Y lo de un coto de caza descartarlo sobre todo porque los cotos de caza solo tienen un periodo de tiempo en el año que creo corto, unos 3 meses, para cazar.



Los cadáveres, al menos al principio, también huelen. No las primeras horas, que están simplemente fríos, como mi madre cuando la di el último beso. Pero sí, pasados unos días. Por eso no descarto los frigoríficos. Eso suponiendo que sean ya cadáveres cuando parten a Vinaroz. Si los ejecutan en el "chalet" es otra historia.
lo mismo le decía yo a @david gomez. Un experto te da con mucha exactitud la antigüedad del esqueleto. Pero controlando los arimanys, lo importante es que si un vecino cualquiera da con las fosas por azar, puedan controlar el tema. Saldrán las fotos en la prensa y dirán que es de la Guerra Civil o de la Tercera Carlista.
Lo de las temporadas limitadas en que está permitido cazar muy buen apunte. Si es que tenemos mucho que estudiar.


----------



## Duda Metódica (11 Mar 2021)

La zona en la que según las indicaciones del video de SR se ubicaría el chalet de Vinaroz, (según google maps), es campo de cultivo y por lo tanto terreno privado. Enterrar en un terreno o un pozo privado es muy arriesgado, salvo que se cuente con la complicidad del propietario. Entre los campos de cultivo se debió localizar alguna casa que sirviera como base logística, pero nada más. En Vinaroz (de nuevo según google maps), la gran mayoría del territorio no urbano son campos de cultivo. Eso reduciría notablemente la zona en la que hay que buscar.
Entiendo lo de que no se trata de coger un pico y una pala y ponerse a cavar, pero quizás sería interesante contratar o ganar para la causa a algún grupo de especialistas en búsquedas con perros adiestrados. A la hora de acudir a poner la denuncia en la Guardia Civil hay que facilitar de forma precisa la posible ubicación de las supuestas fosas, pues de lo contrario no van a hacer absolutamente nada. Y si no aparecen los inquilinos, el recorrido de las denuncias y/o querellas va a ser muy corto.

Unidad Canina de Búsqueda y Rescate de Castellón
Unidad Canina de Búsqueda y Rescate ACATH - Asociación Canina de Trabajo Humanitario ACATH
GRUPO DE BUSQUEDA – El Caliu Adiestramiento Canino
Perros de rescate y salvamiento de la Cruz Roja | Residencia Canina Els Tres Pins
http://www.angps.org/


----------



## javvi (11 Mar 2021)

¿Alguien sabe dónde están los documentos a los que ser refiere Jorge Garrido?
Habla de un tal Adolfo Muñoz Alonso, por lo visto un Camisa Vieja renombrado. Pensé que se refería a los videos de Don Alberto *El fiscal Mena ordenó investigar a hijos y niestos de militares franquistas 1ª y 2ª parte.* Los he estado repasando y no lo encuentro. Tampoco en la relación de los 800 asesinatos de Javierruyuelasamit.com
¿Alguien sabe algo?
minuto: 04:00


----------



## javvi (11 Mar 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> La zona en la que según las indicaciones del video de SR se ubicaría el chalet de Vinaroz, (según google maps), es campo de cultivo y por lo tanto terreno privado. Enterrar en un terreno o un pozo privado es muy arriesgado, salvo que se cuente con la complicidad del propietario. Entre los campos de cultivo se debió localizar alguna casa que sirviera como base logística, pero nada más. En Vinaroz (de nuevo según google maps), la gran mayoría del territorio no urbano son campos de cultivo. Eso reduciría notablemente la zona en la que hay que buscar.
> Entiendo lo de que no se trata de coger un pico y una pala y ponerse a cavar, pero quizás sería interesante contratar o ganar para la causa a algún grupo de especialistas en búsquedas con perros adiestrados. A la hora de acudir a poner la denuncia en la Guardia Civil hay que facilitar de forma precisa la posible ubicación de las supuestas fosas, pues de lo contrario no van a hacer absolutamente nada. Y si no aparecen los inquilinos, el recorrido de las denuncias y/o querellas va a ser muy corto.
> 
> Unidad Canina de Búsqueda y Rescate de Castellón
> ...



A la izquierda en el mapa, como terreno no privado la ermita de Nuestra Señora de la Misericordia y el poblado íbero. 
Un poco más arriba de la ermita y un poco a la derecha: El Cau de la Asociación Protectora de Animales. Quizá tengan algún perro adiestrado, pero no sé si les hará mucha gracia colaborar.


----------



## javvi (11 Mar 2021)

Por aquí ya se ha hablado de que hacerlo en terrenos privados es muy arriesgado. Animales, payeses y especuladores del suelo podrían poner en peligro toda la operación.
Lo de llevar a un tío muerto en un frigorífico se resolvería con una escolta: ya sea de la policía o con secretas que actuarían rápidamente en caso de que hubiese un control o un accidente. Ya han salido casos en los que participan varios coches como el de G. Mellado.
El que sean tres fosas es el ER el que lo dice: Mequinenza, Vinaroz y Almacellas. Municipios, los tres, que están en lo que algunos llaman los paisos catalans.
Si ni siquiera esta parte del ER, tan importante, es cierta, entonces es mejor tirar el ER a la basura.


----------



## javvi (11 Mar 2021)

Enterrados y cubiertos de cemento. Ahí no hay perro. que por mucho que escarbe, dé con los inquilinos.


----------



## Uritorco (11 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *La discreta financiera de JP Morgan que quiere heredar el marquesado de Gutiérrez Mellado, su abuelo*
> "_Casi coincidiendo con el 40 aniversario_



Muy interesante todo eso que citas. De Gutierrez Mellado ya hemos hablado en páginas iniciales. Fue un tipo oscuro, siniestro, cuya biografia ofrece muchas lagunas que han sido objeto de polémica y debate. Que fue masón no me cabe la menor duda, como Adolfo Suarez, una creación del Club Bilderberg. De Mellado sospecho algo más ¿un criptojudío?, quien sabe. Llama poderosamente la relación de sus descendientes con el mundo de las altas finanzas directamente relacionadas con lo que algunos han llamado la "masonería invisible".


----------



## Effetá (11 Mar 2021)

Si yo fuese una asesina no enterraría a las víctimas en una comarca donde todo el campo es de cultivo y los lugareños son labradores y les gusta aprovechar cualquier fanegada que haya quedado olvidada. Nunca se sabe cuándo se les va a ocurrir meter el goteo (lo estarían rematando por entonces, por cierto) o la azada. Por qué irse a Vinaroz. Hay campo sin tocar. En la misma provincia, sin ir más lejos. No lo entiendo. Irse a un sitio civilizado a enterrar cadáveres, en lugar de a los lugares más asilvestrados.

¿Ves? piensas lo mismo. Yo no lo entiendo, para qué irse tan lejos a un lugar inapropiado como Vinaros


Duda Metódica dijo:


> La zona en la que según las indicaciones del video de SR se ubicaría el chalet de Vinaroz, (según google maps), es campo de cultivo y por lo tanto terreno privado. Enterrar en un terreno o un pozo privado es muy arriesgado, salvo que se cuente con la complicidad del propietario. Entre los campos de cultivo se debió localizar alguna casa que sirviera como base logística, pero nada más. En Vinaroz (de nuevo según google maps), la gran mayoría del territorio no urbano son campos de cultivo. Eso reduciría notablemente la zona en la que hay que buscar.
> Entiendo lo de que no se trata de coger un pico y una pala y ponerse a cavar, pero quizás sería interesante contratar o ganar para la causa a algún grupo de especialistas en búsquedas con perros adiestrados. A la hora de acudir a poner la denuncia en la Guardia Civil hay que facilitar de forma precisa la posible ubicación de las supuestas fosas, pues de lo contrario no van a hacer absolutamente nada. Y si no aparecen los inquilinos, el recorrido de las denuncias y/o querellas va a ser muy corto.
> 
> Unidad Canina de Búsqueda y Rescate de Castellón
> ...


----------



## Uritorco (11 Mar 2021)

Han subido este vídeo hace un momento.


----------



## Effetá (11 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *La discreta financiera de JP Morgan que quiere heredar el marquesado de Gutiérrez Mellado, su abuelo*
> "_Casi coincidiendo con el 40 aniversario del golpe, el BOE publicaba este 13 de febrero que Lucía Gutiérrez-Mellado Satrústegui, *nieta del militar, *que *falleció en accidente de automóvil* en 1995 y dedicó sus últimos años a la lucha contra la drogadicción junto a la Reina Sofia en la FAD, había s*olicitado el marquesado* de Gutiérrez Mellado que ostentaba su abuelo. Lo ha hecho *tras la muerte de su padre,* también llamado Manuel y mayor de los hijos varones del general."
> https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2021/02/13/pdfs/BOE-B-2021-6713.pdf
> "Curiosamente ninguno de los tres nietos del reconocido militar ha seguido sus pasos en el Ejército, sino que *se dedican al mundo de las finanzas:* Manuel ejerce como ejecutivo en Black Rock, una de las más importantes gestoras de inversiones norteamericana que *opera en Wall Street,* y Juan se dedica a la banca privada en el *Deutsche Bank*. Precisamente, una de las escasas veces en que esta *discretísima familia* ha aparecido en la prensa rosa fue con motivo de la *boda de Juan,* que en abril de 2019 se casó con *Silvia Abascal Alonso-Lamberti*, un enlace que se celebró en la finca Labarca, al pie de la Sierra de Gredos y en el que sus hermanos ejercieron como testigos."_
> ...



Estirpes de traidores a España.


----------



## Loliña (12 Mar 2021)

Effetá dijo:


> Si yo fuese una asesina no enterraría a las víctimas en una comarca donde todo el campo es de cultivo y los lugareños son labradores y les gusta aprovechar cualquier fanegada que haya quedado olvidada. Nunca se sabe cuándo se les va a ocurrir meter el goteo (lo estarían rematando por entonces, por cierto) o la azada. Por qué irse a Vinaroz. Hay campo sin tocar. En la misma provincia, sin ir más lejos. No lo entiendo. Irse a un sitio civilizado a enterrar cadáveres, en lugar de a los lugares más asilvestrados.
> 
> ¿Ves? piensas lo mismo. Yo no lo entiendo, para qué irse tan lejos a un lugar inapropiado como Vinaros



Tengo hace tiempo la obsesión de que están en el agua, no bajo tierra.
Si miráis el mapa, en los tres lugares (Mequinenza/Almacelles/Vinarós) hay ríos y/o embalses.
No concibo que un hombre solo se ponga a cavar una fosa.
Y si lleva 'trabajadores' tendría que liquidar también a estos.
Mi teoría es que se los llevaba vivos al chalet con cualquier engaño (el encargo de un trabajito, por ejemplo) y una vez allí lo eliminaba. Hay maneras no-violentas de 'eliminarlo'.
Después, tan solo es necesario meterlo en un saco o similar con algo de mucho peso, como pueden ser piedras o un bloque de hormigón. Pensad que esta gente de la GC, como los marineros, saben hacer muy bien todo tipo de nudos. Y los tiraban al agua en un lugar previamente estudiado y que sabían profundo.
En los ríos hay remolinos que indican que hay un agujero profundo, por ejemplo.
Claro, llega un momento en que, si hay demasiados, eso genera suciedad en el agua y plagas de mosquitos en la superficie y alrededor. 
De ahí que llegado un punto, tenían que 'ampliar el perímetro' (buscar otra localización).
A ver qué os parece la teoría. ¿?


----------



## javvi (12 Mar 2021)

Loliña dijo:


> Tengo hace tiempo la obsesión de que están en el agua, no bajo tierra.
> Si miráis el mapa, en los tres lugares (Mequinenza/Almacelles/Vinarós) hay ríos y/o embalses.
> No concibo que un hombre solo se ponga a cavar una fosa.
> Y si lleva 'trabajadores' tendría que liquidar también a estos.
> ...



Ellos mismos la descartan
"_Ruiz, 
Almacella, Vinaroz
Si es que es para estar preocupado
27 y 25 son cifras para estarlo
sin embargo, soy partidario de apurar hasta donde se pueda
y, desde luego, no me parece una buena idea lo de alta mar
Los pescadores, tarde o temprano, te reservan una sorpresa
agotemos las posibilidades de ambos lugares"_
Al menos, en lo que respecta al agua salada. En Mequinenza tienen agua dulce por un tubo. En Almacelles hay algo que parece un laguito.
Almacellas
En Vinaroz, a un lado agua salada por un tubo. Al otro lado, cultivos de regadío, con cuenta gotas el agua.
minuto: 16: 48

Quizá tengamos que seguirle la pista a los hermanos de Méjico. Como en todos estos videos que ha subido el forero @david gomez . Se les entierra y se les cubre de cemento. 
Para ese plan acuático también haría falta mucha gente trabajando (ampliando el perímetro) y estaríamos en las mismas: habría que liquidarlos también.


----------



## Sdenka (12 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe dónde están los documentos a los que ser refiere Jorge Garrido?
> Habla de un tal Adolfo Muñoz Alonso, por lo visto un Camisa Vieja renombrado. Pensé que se refería a los videos de Don Alberto *El fiscal Mena ordenó investigar a hijos y niestos de militares franquistas 1ª y 2ª parte.* Los he estado repasando y no lo encuentro. Tampoco en la relación de los 800 asesinatos de Javierruyuelasamit.com
> ¿Alguien sabe algo?
> minuto: 04:00



Creo que los documentos no están subidos a la web, pero lo tienes a partir del minuto 11:44 de este video



Loliña dijo:


> De ahí que llegado un punto, tenían que 'ampliar el perímetro' (buscar otra localización).



Estoy de acuerdo en esto último. De hecho pienso que la cancelación del contrato de alquiler de la primera casita de Mequinenza y la búsqueda de la segunda se produce como consecuencia de esa nota (_Ruiz. Chalet. Mequinenza. Ensancha el perímetro. Que tenga cabida para 50 ó 60 inquilinos)._

Hay otra nota que dice: _Ruiz: Chalet. Vinaroz. También me parece una buena ubicación la de Vinaroz pero sólo será válida si cumple los mismos requisitos que Almacellas. Asegúrate y dime algo. Ok!_

Es decir, hay unos requisitos muy concretos para las tres localizaciones. Algo que tienen en común es que las tres están muy cerca, máximo a unos 4 kilómetros, de una frontera.


----------



## Debunker (12 Mar 2021)

Loliña dijo:


> Tengo hace tiempo la obsesión de que están en el agua, no bajo tierra.
> Si miráis el mapa, en los tres lugares (Mequinenza/Almacelles/Vinarós) hay ríos y/o embalses.
> No concibo que un hombre solo se ponga a cavar una fosa.
> Y si lleva 'trabajadores' tendría que liquidar también a estos.
> ...




Hola, bienvenida al foro.

Naturalmente todo lo que digamos son hipótesis y la tuya es tan viable como cualquier otra.

Tu teoría me parece correcta si se tratara de 4-5 cuerpos pero al parecer entre las tres fosas hay unos 300 cadáveres o más y eso es mucho para arrojar al agua por múltiples motivos, además no os quepa dudas que en el fondo de ríos y embalses más tarde o más temprano se descubren los muertos, yo tengo un yerno bombero que es buceador profesional y siempre en la provincia es el encargado de inspeccionar ríos y-o pantanos en busca de algún desaparecido denunciado de la zona, ni te digo las cosas que se encuentra que cuando las reporta a sus superiores recibe órdenes de no denunciarlo y olvidarse del asunto. 

A través de los vídeos de México y Venezuela que ha enviado @david gomez , me pregunto cuanto tarda un cuerpo en disolverse en ácido y hasta que punto se disuelven, según dicen en uno de esos vídeos el acido hace imposible reconocer el ADN en los huesos que quedan.

Lo que he podido encontrar es escalofriante por la rapidez con la que se disuelve un cuerpo en ácido sulfúrico, aunque hay diferente opiniones en cuanto a la duración del proceso, desde 2 horas a más de un día, el proceso para mí es de velocidad de vértigo, os pego un artículo,

*Cuanto tarda un cuerpo para disolverse en el ácido? (WTF!)*


martes, diciembre 20, 2011
Un experimento de la Academia Americana de Ciencias Forenses da la respuesta. "La blanca" consiste en disolver un cuerpo en un tanque de ácido sulfúrico.


La mafia siciliana es famosa por utilizar la “Lupara bianca” (la escopeta blanca), un término usado para describir los asesinatos en los que las víctimas desaparecen misteriosamente sin dejar rastro. Los sistemas para ejecutarla van desde enterrar los cuerpos en el campo hasta tirar el cadáver a los pilares de los edificios en construcción, para cubrirlos de hormigón.

Pero según muchos informadores de la policía, un método efectivo de ejecutar “la blanca” es el de disolver los cuerpos de las víctimas en tanques o barriles de ácido sulfúrico. Según estas personas, basta con poner a alguien en ácido sulfúrico durante 15 o 20 minutos y se convierte en líquido.

¿Se necesita realmente tan poco tiempo para borrar a una persona del mapa con ácido? Contrariamente a las afirmaciones hechas por los informantes dentro de la mafia siciliana, el ácido sulfúrico no disuelve un cadáver en cuestión de minutos. Y lo afirma una investigación que se presentó el 23 de febrero de este año en la reunión anual de la Academia Americana de Ciencias Forenses.

Massimo Grillo, de la Universidad de Palermo en Italia y sus colegas, llevaron a cabo un experimento poniendo trozos de cerdo en tanques de ácido sulfúrico, pues los cerdos son ampliamente utilizados como sustitutos de la carne humana en experimentos científicos. Y demostraron que se necesita por lo menos un día en disolver la carne.

También descubrieron que, si se añade agua al ácido, las velocidades del proceso aumentan, produciéndose la disolución del músculo y el cartílago dentro de las 12 horas siguientes y volviendo en polvo el hueso en alrededor de dos días. 

Esto sugiere que la técnica podría convertir un cadáver en totalmente irreconocible (incluso para la chica de “Bones”) en ese lapso temporal de 48 horas. Pero, según el autor del estudio, “es imposible que destruyan por completo un cadáver con ácido”.

Sin embargo, esta técnica ha sido utilizada por la mafia desde hace décadas. La policía ya encontró tanques de ácido en un escondite de Palermo conocido como la “cámara de la muerte”, donde el jefe del crimen Filippo Marchese supuestamente disolvía a sus víctimas después de torturarlas, allá por 1980, según afirmó Filippo Cascino, otro coautor del estudio de la Universidad de Palermo.

*Esta cámara era un pequeño apartamento en la plaza de Sant Erasmo donde hasta 100 personas, mafiosos enemigos de los Corleonesi, desaparecieron disueltos en ácido, para luego lanzarse al mar los restos que quedaban. Marchese posteriormente también acabaría en un barril de ácido en algún momento no definido de 1982.*

La técnica también se utilizó fuera de Sicilia. Uno de los capítulos más importantes en la historia del mafioso John Gotti fue la muerte, en 1980, de su hijo Frank, de tal sólo 12 años. El niño fue atropellado por un vecino llamado John Favara, que cinco meses más tarde desapareció sin dejar rastro.

Según una documentación archivada en 2009 en el tribunal federal de Brooklyn, siete hombres dispararon a Favara hasta morir por orden del propio Gotti y su cuerpo fue disuelto en un barril de ácido. Un testigo había identificado a Charles Carneglia, un antiguo gángster, como autor del asesinato, el cual habría contado a un confidente suyo que el ácido era “el mejor método para evitar ser descubierto”. 

Este método es idílico para Mena, alquilan la casa o chalet a cierta distancia de la población para que no se vean movidas de idas y venidas de gente extraña en la zona, olores y lo que sea y que tengo un patio exterior , aunque en interior se puede hacer también solo necesitan mascarillas profesionales para protegerse , en el patio o habitación de la casa, instalan un tanque con ácido sulfúrico que renovarán cuando les sea necesario, tiran los cadáveres al tanque , al día siguiente extraen los restos óseos y los almacenan en una habitación y cuando ya están todos los que tiene que estar , los llevan a todos a un pantano y allí los tiran, el volumen de los restos óseos despedazados y hechos trocitos y si me apuráis hechos harina con una trituradora y aprensados de 100 personas, quizá no alcance un m3 pero da lo mismo, no hay putrefacción , no hay posible flotación de los huesos , no hay volumen y puede ser arrojado en varias partes del pantano y permanecen en el lecho del pantano o río y si se quiere también podría ser en alta mar, si algún día por las circunstancias que sea se descubren los huesos, no hay ADN ni posibilidad de saber cuando esas personas murieron y creo que ni el número de víctimas podrían saber. 

Según sabemos los cuerpos llegan poco a poco , más o menos entre 2-3 inquilinos a la semana, es justo la pauta de tiempo necesaria para deshacerse de los cadáveres con ácido.

Además esa labor necesita de pocos colaboradores , con 3 personas va que chuta, no hay fosas que abrir, no hay nada que enterrar , el mayor trabajo físico que eso supondría, sería deshacerse de los restos sanguinolientos del ácido y el mismo tanque usado, pero seguro que tendrán formas de hacerlo muy fácil y estudiadas porque a mí que no se nada de eso, se me ocurren varias. De hecho el ácido podría ser llevado al lugar de los hechos en bidones, en vez de usar un tanque usar un bidón donde introducirían al muerto, cuando el bidón estuviera a tope de restos , se cierra y se retira de la misma forma que lo llevaron y traen de nuevo otro bidón. 

Luego da lo mismo que los "inquilinos" llegaran vivos o muertos, si vivos los engañaban para hacer un trabajito y allí los mataban con cualquier pócima usada en el ER para provocar infartos, nada de tiros , ni muertes violentas, y si llegaban muertos pues iban directamente al tanque y asunto terminado. 

No se porqué, bueno sí por la efectividad, creo muy posible que esto fue lo que hicieron y si es así, no vamos a encontrar ningún cadáver en las fosas, vamos apañados.


----------



## javvi (12 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Hola, bienvenida al foro.
> 
> Naturalmente todo lo que digamos son hipótesis y la tuya es tan viable como cualquier otra.
> 
> ...



Muy bien argumentado, es más que plausible. Efectivamente: con este método daría igual que los inquilinos llegasen vivos o fiambre. 
Las dudas que me ofrece esta explicación, que siempre las hay, son:
¿Hay un solo modus operandi, o varios, según el caso? Por ejemplo, tenemos el caso de la _operación lluvia _en la que el eslavo Jaroslav encarga el asesinato de cinco magrebíes. En este caso se limitan a matarlos, amputar los dedos para borrar las huellas digitales, y enterrarlos, ni demasiado juntos, ni demasiado separados, en un lugar de difícil acceso en los Pirineos. Da a entender que ya en territorio francés o entre medias. 
Claro, esta es una operación a muy baja escala y es lógico que usasen otro método distinto al de la operación Chumi. 
Otra duda viene de los propios papeles de Mena a Ruiz. Descarta tirarlos al mar, no se fía de los pescadores. Si los cuerpos hubiesen sido reducidos casi a la nada Mena no tendría esa preocupación. Yo interpreto que los cuerpos están lo suficientemente íntegros como para ser demasiado arriesgado dejarlo al capricho de las corrientes marinas.


----------



## javvi (12 Mar 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Creo que los documentos no están subidos a la web, pero lo tienes a partir del minuto 11:44 de este video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ERRARE HUMANUM EST*
Aunque llega un poco tarde, muchas gracias por la información. De hecho, también recurrí a Jorge Garrido para que me informase él directamente. He tenido un mini debate con él en su canal de youtube. El lío que se hace el hombre con el título del video y los comentarios que intercambiamos es digno de los hermanos Marx. Aprovecho para restregárselo por la cara (con todo el cariño, Jorge, si me lees. Es que me lo has servido en bandeja).
En youtube uso como alias un latinajo macarrónico. Ayer le puse el mismo comentario en dos sitios del video. De ahí viene la confusión. Hay que mirar los dos. De momento no me ha contestado reconociendo que ha escrito lo que ha escrito y se trata sólo de una frase, ni que fuese el ER entero.


----------



## Peritta (12 Mar 2021)

Nadie se pone a enterrar a nadie de madrugada señor. Ni siquiera a regar marihuana. Mu gilipollas habrías de ser porque a oscuras cualquier luz se ve desde mu lejos. Luego si se los imagina cavando hágase cuenta de que lo hacen de día.



javvi dijo:


> Ahí no entiendo de dónde sale el doble enterramiento. Usted mismo, esta mañana, apuntaba a las cámaras frigoríficas. Yo creo que se les entierra una sola vez (al menos hasta que lleguen los buenos: los hombres del agente Serrano). Antes y por este orden: se les mata, se les guarda en cámaras frigoríficas, se les lleva en camiones de transporte de congelados a Vinaroz, (ya de paso el camión lleva langostinos a Barcelona de vuelta y para disimular un poco, que en parte tiene razón usted y en parte @david gomez)



Joer, el doble enterramiento es lo que decía el @renko con las fosas de Mequinenza (que deben de ser dos, una chica y otra grande) que los desenterraron y ya no están ahí. Luego si los desenterraron los habrán tenido que enterrar en otro sitio digo yo,

a menos que los echaran en alguna fundición como hicieron con los vagones del 11-M.

Lo de las cámaras frigoríficas, aquí está el vídeo:



ya lo mencioné hace muchas postas señor y menos mal que usté, muchas gracias mesié, ha reparado en esa posibilidad. Pero para llevarlos a enterrar, si el cuerpo está congelado, no hace falta camión frigorífico alguno, pues hasta que no se descongele -y pasan varias horas- no empieza a oler.

También he mencionado que no todos los enterrados tenían por qué ser del mundo de la delincuencia e ir por libre sin pertenecer a ninguna banda o clan que pregunte por ellos, sino que alguno habría de ser paparazzi, o empleado o colaborador de alguna agencia de detectives, que les ayudaría con los seguimientos y las esperas, y tampoco nadie ha reparado en ello don Templum Fugit.

¿Lo de "Templum" es un error tipográfico?.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (12 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Nadie se pone a enterrar a nadie de madrugada señor. Ni siquiera a regar marihuana. Mu gilipollas habrías de ser porque a oscuras cualquier luz se ve desde mu lejos. Luego si se los imagina cavando hágase cuenta de que lo hacen de día.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias a usted. En ese video está el empresario relacionado con congelados que yo recordaba vagamente, que menciono en un poste anterior, pero que con la chapuza de los pdfs de javierroyuelasamit reencontrarlo es casi una odisea. 
Es posible que no hiciese falta el transporte frigorífico. Vinaroz no está tan lejos de Barcelona. Dependería, supongo, de si se deshacían de ellos nada más llegar a Vinaroz o tendrían que esperar unos días en el "Chalet".
Lo de @renko me parece gratuito. Pero tengo que repasarlo con más detenimiento.
Para el nivel más bajo, lo ideal es gente desenraizada. Los emigrantes ilegales que se dedican al trapicheo son perfectos . Oficialmente no existen. Pero hay un nivel por encima ,como estos pequeño empresarios, que en cuanto se salen de la foto: Ruiz, este cabrón me está tocando...
No, lo de Templum es intencionado. Primero pensé lo que probablemente se imagina: Tempus fugit. El tiempo vuela. Pero ya había demasiados en Youtube con este alias. Y se me ocurrió el juego de palabras: Templum fugit. El templo vuela, que es como decir, que el templo es nuestra civilización, cristiana, católica, grecolatina, que se va al carajo. Porque cuando hasta el Papa parece salido del Averno, mal vamos.

Actos inscritos de FRIGORIFICOS COMERCIALES SA en el BORME


----------



## Peritta (12 Mar 2021)

Energia libre dijo:


> Este documento que os comparto y que ha sido publicado en un canal ligado a Q es absolutamente incendiario. No hay otra manera de definirlo. Son las declaraciones ante un juez de un miembro de los servicios secretos que estuvo implicado en una banda dirigida por el abogado del FBI Rod Rosenstein (Dirty Trick Squad) que se de dedicaban a grabar y extorsionar a personalidades grabándoles teniendo sexo con niños, asesinar jueces como el del tribunal supremo Scalia, matar a gente que "sabía demasiado" como el informático del partido demócrata Seth Rich y, en fin, hacer cosas muy parecidas a las que aparecen en el español "Expediente Royuela". Las cloacas del estado, en definitiva. Obama, Hillary y la cúpula del partido demócrata hacían encargos para esta banda de mafiosos, pertenecientes a la DEA, el FBI, los servicios secretos, etc. Si recordáis unas entrevistas que filtró Lin Wood hace unas semanas con un tipo cuya voz aparecía distorsionada, pues es eso mismo, pero entero.



Sí, todo éso está en guiri y no me voy a asomar por allí, pero es un indicio más de que la del Mena, o la del abogado ése del FBI, no deben de ser las únicas redes de sicarios campeando a sus anchas por la administración.





javvi dijo:


> ....
> ¿Como la DEA? la que se supone que lucha contra el narcotráfico al más alto nivel mundial y resulta que....
> ¿No se tendría que ubicar el caso de Gutiérrez Mellado en alguna trama distinta a la de una pretendida involución del ejército?
> Lo Borrones, el jugador de waterpolo, la Emérita apoyando la iniciativa de GM, los presidentes del COE, algún que otro Borrón primo del Emérito, Monzer Al Kassar, el lío en el puerto de Barcelona con la DEA.
> ¿No podría conectarse todo esto con GM? Caray con los nietos: JP Morgan, Black Rock, Wall Street, Deutsche Bank. ¿Tienen todos un coeficiente de inteligencia de 185 para arriba?



Ésto ya ha sido mencionado por este que escribe hace ya muchas páginas señor.
Que una cosa es lo que Mena le cuenta a Ruiz y otra lo que Ruiz se crea. Aquél le cuenta que hay que matarlo porque está preparando un golpe de estado a lo militar y ni yo, ni creo que Ruiz, nos lo creemos.

Ya no estaba don Manuel para muchas sublevaciones ni levantamientos. 

Yo más me inclino a pensar en éso que usté apunta, pero no descarto que la cosa se deba a antiguas venganzas masónicas del año 1939 -y es que los masones, como los dioses, son mu rencorosos y vengativos- de cuando era teniente de inteligencia o antes, cuando pasaba a gente de una zona a otra.

Y es que en aquella guerra se decía "zona" y no "bando".

Ya ve usté lo que son las cosas.

Por otra parte le diré que me ha dicho uno de mis espías paraguayos que Manuel, el hijo de Gutierrez Mellado era un cachopan, un bendito vaya, y que murió el Viernes Santo pasado.

Justo el día en que estamos sin Dios en la tierra porque lo hemos crucificado como todos los años.

Bueno, algunos, que somos mu pecadores, lo crucificamos todos los días.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (12 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Sí, todo éso está en guiri y no me voy a asomar por allí, pero es un indicio más de que la del Mena, o la del abogado ése del FBI, no deben de ser las únicas redes de sicarios campeando a sus anchas por la administración.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que usted siempre me lleva ventaja. Yo estuve hace como un año en este hilo durante un tiempo breve. Lo dejé y no reaparecí hasta lo de Mequinenza. Me he perdido buena parte del hilo argumental y voy con retraso. El forero @Uritorco que también se hace eco de la noticia de la marquesa de GM, tocó el tema hace poco más de un año.


Uritorco dijo:


> En el articulo que inserte antes se asegura que Gutierrez Mellado, no solo era mason y colaborador del KGB, sino que estuvo directamente involucrado en el asesinato del comandante Isaac Gabaldon en 1939.
> 
> "La CIA puso a Suárez sobre la mesa un informe que aseguraba que tanto Gutiérrez Mellado como _“la Díaz de Ribera”_ –la hija bastarda de Serrano Suñer– eran de la KGB. Gutiérrez Mellado no ha sido identificado nunca de forma fehaciente como agente soviético y las primeras sospechas firmes [...] se remontan a comienzos de la décadas de los sesenta cuando el desertor soviético Anatoliy Golitsyn alertó de la presencia de agentes soviéticos situados en altos niveles del franquismo".
> 
> El "asunto Gabaldón" ¿La masonería infiltrada en la cúpula del Régimen? - El Español Digital "La verdad sin complejos"



Curioso que Blas Piñar nieto acuse a GM de masón (Se lo oído no recuerdo dónde) y Santiago Royuela acuse también de masón a Blas Piñar abuelo y notario.
En el artículo que enlaza Uritorco, escrito por el, creo que coronel, José María Manrique se cita un libro de la editorial Fuerza Nueva: _«Gutiérrez Mellado: Así se entrega una victoria»_, de Luis F. Villamea.
Esto hay que estudiarlo con mucho detenimiento, que haber, algo hay.


----------



## Debunker (12 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Muy bien argumentado, es más que plausible. Efectivamente: con este método daría igual que los inquilinos llegasen vivos o fiambre.
> Las dudas que me ofrece esta explicación, que siempre las hay, son:
> ¿Hay un solo modus operandi, o varios, según el caso? Por ejemplo, tenemos el caso de la _operación lluvia _en la que el eslavo Jaroslav encarga el asesinato de cinco magrebíes. En este caso se limitan a matarlos, amputar los dedos para borrar las huellas digitales, y enterrarlos, ni demasiado juntos, ni demasiado separados, en un lugar de difícil acceso en los Pirineos. Da a entender que ya en territorio francés o entre medias.
> Claro, esta es una operación a muy baja escala y es lógico que usasen otro método distinto al de la operación Chumi.
> Otra duda viene de los propios papeles de Mena a Ruiz. Descarta tirarlos al mar, no se fía de los pescadores. Si los cuerpos hubiesen sido reducidos casi a la nada Mena no tendría esa preocupación. Yo interpreto que los cuerpos están lo suficientemente íntegros como para ser demasiado arriesgado dejarlo al capricho de las corrientes marinas.




Nosotros sabemos a través de las notas de Mena y sus secuaces lo que comentan en determinados momentos, pero no sabemos que rodea o las circunstancias de esos momentos.

te pongo un ejemplo que yo no quise comentar , el piloto del helicóptero cuando tuvo lugar el atentado sobre Rajoy, el pobre muere como predestinado, varios años después, en un accidente de helicóptero, descartamos de inmediato que fuera un atentado por los años transcurridos, no recuerdo cuantos años pero por lo menos 10, pero bien es posible que el piloto en esas fechas hubiera descubierto algo porque no hubiera dejado de investigar ya que a él no le pareció un accidente y era víctima y descubrió algo o alguien le sopló algo porque fueron varios cuerpos de las FSE los que certificaron el accidente de Rajoy, o sea que debe haber más de 15 personas involucradas en tapar el accidente y eso le costó la vida al piloto por meter las narices donde no debía, no lo explico más pero se podría hacer un buen guión de película de como se desarrolla todo hasta llegar a ser asesinado el piloto. No digo que ocurriera , pero entra dentro de lo posible, después de todo el único técnico testigo directo del accidente de Rajoy, era ese piloto.

Con ello quiero decir que las estrategias, los comentarios, las órdenes cambian según las circunstancias y el momento y de el ER solo sabemos de las órdenes que da Mena y de los cumplimientos de las mimas por Ruiz, no sabemos el porqué a unos muertos se les entierra en los Pirineos con las falanges cortadas y otros simplemente aparecen muertos, el porque se utilizan diferentes métodos de asesinato según que víctimas, unos por accidentes de tráfico, otros por ingerir algún veneno o similar, otros por tiro con robos en su domicilio.

Es imposible que Mena y sus secuaces no supieran del ácido para deshacerse de cadáveres y después de discutir y debatir opciones se inclinaran por el ácido , es un método sin riesgos de ser descubiertos o pocos riesgo, tiene poco trabajo físico, no necesita de colaboradores a los que más tarde habría que eliminar , no tiros, no fosas , no riesgos de ser encontrados los muertos y si los restos óseos se encuentran no cantan nada , ni ADN ni fecha de los huesos enterrados, nada , es perfecto. 

@renko se empeñó en convencernos de que en las fosas no había nadie porque en cuanto Mena supo por denuncia que, los Royuelas tenían su archivo, envió una patrulla a desenterrar a todos y enterrarlos en otro lugar , eso sí que, a mi me pareció una locura de alto riesgo, nunca acepté esa hipótesis , pero lo del ácido es tan silencioso, eficaz y destructor no solo de los cuerpos sino también de cualquier prueba que sino fue la forma en que lo hizo Mena, es más tonto que lo que se suponía. 

En fin


----------



## javvi (12 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Por otra parte le diré que me ha dicho uno de mis espías paraguayos que Manuel, el hijo de Gutierrez Mellado era un cachopan, un bendito vaya, y que murió el Viernes Santo pasado.



Entiendo que lo que dice el espía paraguayo es que el tal Manolo, aunque oficialmente vivo, lo han liquidado la Semana Santa pasada. Teóricamente dejó Bankinter (le debía parecer un banco demasiado cutre) para pasar a Black Rock, la madre del cordero, que algunos dicen que esto, que nadie sabe muy bien lo que es, es lo que está por encima de bancos como JP Morgan.
Manuel Gutiérrez-Mellado, ex Bankinter, se integra en el equipo de Ventas de BlackRock


Debunker dijo:


> Nosotros sabemos a través de las notas de Mena y sus secuaces lo que comentan en determinados momentos, pero no sabemos que rodea o las circunstancias de esos momentos.
> 
> te pongo un ejemplo que yo no quise comentar , el piloto del helicóptero cuando tuvo lugar el atentado sobre Rajoy, el pobre muere como predestinado, varios años después, en un accidente de helicóptero, descartamos de inmediato que fuera un atentado por los años transcurridos, no recuerdo cuantos años pero por lo menos 10, pero bien es posible que el piloto en esas fechas hubiera descubierto algo porque no hubiera dejado de investigar ya que a él no le pareció un accidente y era víctima y descubrió algo o alguien le sopló algo porque fueron varios cuerpos de las FSE los que certificaron el accidente de Rajoy, o sea que debe haber más de 15 personas involucradas en tapar el accidente y eso le costó la vida al piloto por meter las narices donde no debía, no lo explico más pero se podría hacer un buen guión de película de como se desarrolla todo hasta llegar a ser asesinado el piloto. No digo que ocurriera , pero entra dentro de lo posible, después de todo el único técnico testigo directo del accidente de Rajoy, era ese piloto.
> 
> ...



Chapeau, nada que objetar.


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Mar 2021)

Loliña dijo:


> Tengo hace tiempo la obsesión de que están en el agua, no bajo tierra.
> Si miráis el mapa, en los tres lugares (Mequinenza/Almacelles/Vinarós) hay ríos y/o embalses.
> No concibo que un hombre solo se ponga a cavar una fosa.
> Y si lleva 'trabajadores' tendría que liquidar también a estos.
> ...




Yo también pienso que los cadáveres, o muchos de ellos, podrían estar en el agua.


----------



## Debunker (12 Mar 2021)

Energia libre dijo:


> Este documento que os comparto y que ha sido publicado en un canal ligado a Q es absolutamente incendiario. No hay otra manera de definirlo. Son las declaraciones ante un juez de un miembro de los servicios secretos que estuvo implicado en una banda dirigida por el abogado del FBI Rod Rosenstein (Dirty Trick Squad) que se de dedicaban a grabar y extorsionar a personalidades grabándoles teniendo sexo con niños, asesinar jueces como el del tribunal supremo Scalia, matar a gente que "sabía demasiado" como el informático del partido demócrata Seth Rich y, en fin, hacer cosas muy parecidas a las que aparecen en el español "Expediente Royuela". Las cloacas del estado, en definitiva. Obama, Hillary y la cúpula del partido demócrata hacían encargos para esta banda de mafiosos, pertenecientes a la DEA, el FBI, los servicios secretos, etc. Si recordáis unas entrevistas que filtró Lin Wood hace unas semanas con un tipo cuya voz aparecía distorsionada, pues es eso mismo, pero entero.




Conozco esa historia desde hace años, de hecho en burbuja se abrieron dos hilos sobre el tema muy activos hasta que se aburrieron, he visto en telegram de un movimiento chino, muchas denuncias y fotos muy asquerosillas de Hunter Biden , pero no hay niños, está claro como el agua que Hunter Biden es cocainómono y no tiene moral y su padre menos, pero ninguna de las fotos son pruebas de ningún delito. 

Los delitos que mencionas solo tienen declaraciones sin pruebas y todos sabemos que alguien puede ser pagado para hacer declaraciones. En España se hace eso en el mundo de los políticos cada vez que lo necesitan. 

La diferencia de esa trama de EEUU que no digo que no sea cierta, es más creo que es cierta, se diferencia con el ER en que, el testimonio lo hace el mismo jefe de la trama y autor de los delitos en primer lugar, testimonio de puño y letra del mismo Mena y sus compinches y eso es una gran diferencia y eso es lo que me hace colaborar en esto y me da esperanza de que se haga justicia.

No se si a otros les pasa lo que a mí, pero cuando me mencionan a Rafapal salgo pintando, no leo ni una letra más.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> @renko se empeñó en convencernos de que en las fosas no había nadie porque en cuanto Mena supo por denuncia que, los Royuelas tenían su archivo, envió una patrulla a desenterrar a todos y enterrarlos en otro lugar , eso sí que, a mi me pareció una locura de alto riesgo, nunca acepté esa hipótesis , pero lo del ácido es tan silencioso, eficaz y destructor no solo de los cuerpos sino también de cualquier prueba que sino fue la forma en que lo hizo Mena, es más tonto que lo que se suponía.



Sin cuerpos, el Expediente Royuela se viene abajo estrepitosamente.


----------



## javvi (12 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Conozco esa historia desde hace años, de hecho en burbuja se abrieron dos hilos sobre el tema muy activos hasta que se aburrieron, he visto en telegram de un movimiento chino, muchas denuncias y fotos muy asquerosillas de Hunter Biden , pero no hay niños, está claro como el agua que Hunter Biden es cocainómono y no tiene moral y su padre menos, pero ninguna de las fotos son pruebas de ningún delito.
> 
> Los delitos que mencionas solo tienen declaraciones sin pruebas y todos sabemos que alguien puede ser pagado para hacer declaraciones. En España se hace eso en el mundo de los políticos cada vez que lo necesitan.
> 
> ...



Rafapal parece José Mota: los buenos van a meter en la cárcel a los malos: (pausa). Pero hoy no, mañaaaanaa. Y así todos los días, no se rinde,


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Para ese plan acuático también haría falta mucha gente trabajando (ampliando el perímetro) y estaríamos en las mismas: habría que liquidarlos también.



Los nazis sabían como liquidar gente con el mínimo esfuerzo. 

Masacre de las Fosas Ardeatinas


----------



## Debunker (12 Mar 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Han subido este vídeo hace un momento.



Vi el anuncio y promoción de ese libro en Toro tv , en el programa del "gato al agua" de Javier Esparza, cuando lo ví me di cuenta que están en el tema del ER pero algo debe haber detrás para que no lo denuncien, la presión debe ser bestial, así que lo hacen como quien no quiere la cosa promocionando ese libro que además no solo está en Amazón donde están los libros que no quieren publicar ninguna editorial, por lo visto se puede adquirir hasta en el Core Inglés.


----------



## javvi (12 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Vi el anuncio y promoción de ese libro en Toro tv , en el programa del "gato al agua" de Javier Esparza, cuando lo ví me di cuenta que están en el tema del ER pero algo debe haber detrás para que no lo denuncien, la presión debe ser bestial, así que lo hacen como quien no quiere la cosa promocionando ese libro que además no solo está en Amazón donde están los libros que no quieren publicar ninguna editorial, por lo visto se puede adquirir hasta en el Core Inglés.



Por eso critico yo a Santiago (aparte de la chapuza de los pdfs de javierroyuelasamit.com). Él no tiene ya nada que perder, al revés, le conviene la máxima difusión. Cuanto más gente sepa del ER menos en peligro está su vida. Pero no admite la más mínima maniobra de precaución en los demás.


----------



## Duda Metódica (12 Mar 2021)

Puestos a usar ácido, con alquilar una pequeña nave industrial en los alrededores de Barcelona era suficiente, los restos se podian tirar al mar o al Llobregat. Si se usó ácido, ¿Para que entonces alejarse 200 Km y usar tres localizaciones distintas?. El ácido, aunque sea un método muy eficaz, también tiene sus inconvenientes. Los ácidos fuertes son productos muy peligrosos de manipular y de transportar. Se producen olores y gases nocivos y no es nada cómodo ni seguro ir de aquí para allá llevando bidones de ácido. Por otra parte, no hay ningún dato que apunte a que se usase ácido, sino que más bien las notas, (sobre todo las de Mequinenza), parecen indicar que los cadáveres se enterraron.


----------



## Debunker (12 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Por eso critico yo a Santiago (aparte de la chapuza de los pdfs de javierroyuelasamit.com). Él no tiene ya nada que perder, al revés, le conviene la máxima difusión. Cuanto más gente sepa del ER menos en peligro está su vida. Pero no admite la más mínima maniobra de precaución en los demás.



Los que ahora hacen El toro tv, era Intereconomía, para mí el mejor canal de tv cuando lo descubrí , Esparza me dio a conocer la grandeza de España y sus gestas por poner un ejemplo algo que nunca me enseñaron en mi educación y eso que mi educación fue franquista, me encanta Esparza, ese canal me hizo sentirme orgullosa de España y de ser española y de ser conservadora y me desmelené en estos foros defendiendo a la derecha cuando era un aluvión de quejas, ninguneo, ridículo , hostigamiento etc. a alguien que votara al PP, solo consiguieron que en cuanto apareció Vox cambiara mi voto a Vox

Edito porque al final no he dicho lo que quería decir, esto es que se cargaron Intereconomía , o sea que de presiones y consecuencias de no adaptarse al guión deben saber bastante


----------



## Debunker (12 Mar 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Puestos a usar ácido, con alquilar una pequeña nave industrial en los alrededores de Barcelona era suficiente, los restos se podian tirar al mar o al Llobregat. Si se usó ácido, ¿Para que entonces alejarse 200 Km y usar tres localizaciones distintas?. El ácido, aunque sea un método muy eficaz, también tiene sus inconvenientes. Los ácidos fuertes son productos muy peligrosos de manipular y de transportar. Se producen olores y gases nocivos y no es nada cómodo ni seguro ir de aquí para allá llevando bidones de ácido. Por otra parte, no hay ningún dato que apunte a que se usase ácido, sino que más bien las notas, (sobre todo las de Mequinenza), parecen indicar que los cadáveres se enterraron.



No, si yo ya quisiera que fuera así , pero fíjate en los vídeos que ha puesto @david gomez en uno de ellos un tío confiesa ante la policía y el fiscal haber hecho desaparecer 300 cuerpos con ácido, pero le achacan 2.000 y pico y todo en un pequeño cobertizo un solo tío y en el enlace que doy yo y de investigaciones judiciales en Italia , la fiscalía determina que, " *Esta cámara era un pequeño apartamento en la plaza de Sant Erasmo donde hasta 100 personas, mafiosos enemigos de los Corleonesi, desaparecieron disueltos en ácido, para luego lanzarse al mar los restos que quedaban. Marchese posteriormente también acabaría en un barril de ácido en algún momento no definido de 1982.* " Fíjate un pequeño apartamento en el centro de una ciudad y son 100 cadáveres. Anda que subir un barril de acido a un pequeño apartamento y retirarlo no tiene tela ni ná. 

También hay otro vídeo posteado por david gomez, donde aparecen pequeños huesos , o sea huesos que han sido troceados en un lugar donde esperaban enterramientos, pero solo encontraron miles de pequeños huesos, algunas botas y ropaje. 

El porque usar localizaciones fuera de Barcelona puede responder a muchas cosas , entre otras porque quizá las víctimas eran asesinadas en el chalet que además sería una buena coartada para llevar a la victima a un lugar donde poder matarle con la excusa de encargarle un "trabajito", se me ocurren más pero me tango que ir.


----------



## javvi (12 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Los que ahora hacen El toro tv, era Intereconomía, para mí el mejor canal de tv cuando lo descubrí , Esparza me dio a conocer la grandeza de España y sus gestas por poner un ejemplo algo que nunca me enseñaron en mi educación y eso que mi educación fue franquista, me encanta Esparza, ese canal me hizo sentirme orgullosa de España y de ser española y de ser conservadora y me desmelené en estos foros defendiendo a la derecha cuando era un aluvión de quejas, ninguneo, ridículo , hostigamiento etc. a alguien que votara al PP, solo consiguieron que en cuanto apareció Vox cambiara mi voto a Vox



Hay que tener en cuenta que para esta izquierda actual, vamos a llamar postmoderna, hasta un marxista es un facha. La prueba está en la expulsión del Partido Feminista de Lidia Falcón de Izquierda Unida por Garzoncín. Histórica feminista desde los sesenta, cuyo feminismo se insertaba en el marxismo como la primera lucha de clases: la del hombre y la mujer. Tesis discutible, desde luego. Pero, al menos, reconocían que hay unas condiciones objetivas no decidibles, naces con ellas y ya está, tú no las decides. Yo puedo ser un minero de Mequinenza cuando se trabajaba con pico y pala y tumbándose como podían para darle con el pico en tan estrecha concavidad (lo que podemos ver en algunas fotos) y sentirme por dentro marqués ¿qué me diría el capataz? Tú por dentro siéntete lo que te dé la gana, pero aquí a las siete de la mañana y no sales hasta las siete de la tarde . Y tu sueldo es éste, etc. Pues lo mismo con el género. Entiendo a Lidia Falcón, (y sin entrar en las oscuras operaciones de acogimiento de etarras en Madrid, que eso daría para otro hilo): Yo no me he tirado toda la vida luchando por los derechos de la mujer, para que me llegue la niñata esta de la Montero (a la que no puede ni ver) diciéndome que el sexo se elige. Si nazco tía, pues soy una tía , si nazco tío pues he salido tío. Eso es lo primero que se veía nada más nacer la criatura, cuando no había la tecnología que hay ahora, que en parte era más bonito estar en ascuas hasta el último minuto. Después me puedo sentir registrador de la propiedad o legionario romano, pero no lo soy. Este era el mínimo sentido común del marxismo, que para la izquierda que gobierna ahora, hasta eso es facha.
Y perdón por el rollo, que me estoy saliendo del tema.


----------



## Peritta (12 Mar 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Muy interesante todo eso que citas. De Gutierrez Mellado ya hemos hablado en páginas iniciales. Fue un tipo oscuro, siniestro, cuya biografia ofrece muchas lagunas que han sido objeto de polémica y debate. Que fue masón no me cabe la menor duda, como Adolfo Suarez, una creación del Club Bilderberg. De Mellado sospecho algo más ¿un criptojudío?, quien sabe. Llama poderosamente la relación de sus descendientes con el mundo de las altas finanzas directamente relacionadas con lo que algunos han llamado la "masonería invisible".



Joer, ve usté judíos hasta en la sopa señor. Y si no los llama criptojudíos. Jua, jua, jua.
Mire, no digo que al final no salgan judíos, lo que digo es que esa obsesión suya me termina haciendo chascar la lengua y pensar que lo mismo viene usté a desviar la atención o tiene otros intereses.

En cualquier caso se agradece que publicara por aquí el asesinato de Isaac Gabaldón, que no me acordaba del nombre en la anterior posta.




javvi dijo:


> Entiendo que lo que dice el espía paraguayo es que el tal Manolo, aunque oficialmente vivo, lo han liquidado la Semana Santa pasada. Teóricamente dejó Bankinter (le debía parecer un banco demasiado cutre) para pasar a Black Rock, la madre del cordero, que algunos dicen que esto, que nadie sabe muy bien lo que es, es lo que está por encima de bancos como JP Morgan.
> Manuel Gutiérrez-Mellado, ex Bankinter, se integra en el equipo de Ventas de BlackRock
> 
> Chapeau, nada que objetar.



Pues va a tener usté razón como siempre don @javvi y el Manuel Gutierrez Blasco aún vive, pero es que tengo unos espías paraguayos que están ya mu chaches y chochean un poco.
Y puede que yo también por darles pábulo.

Pero yo también estuve en el Bankinter ¿eh?. De sub-sub-subcontratao en la cosa informática. Y aún había quien estaba todavía más subcontratao que yo.


Asociación Contra la Impunidad. Jua, jua, jua y perdón a aquellos a los que les dé por llorar, pero es que Aquí, en Espain, estamos con una "asociación contra la corrupción" y perdón por escribirlo con minúscula.



Debunker dijo:


> Vi el anuncio y promoción de ese libro en Toro tv , en el programa del "gato al agua" de Javier Esparza, cuando lo ví me di cuenta que están en el tema del ER pero algo debe haber detrás para que no lo denuncien, la presión debe ser bestial, así que lo hacen como quien no quiere la cosa promocionando ese libro que además no solo está en Amazón donde están los libros que no quieren publicar ninguna editorial, por lo visto se puede adquirir hasta en el Core Inglés.



El vídeo ése ya lo publicó @Uritorco (posta 5.008, ayer a las once de la noche), pero ácido para 300 personas es mucho ácido doña @Debunker y en el vídeo de los mexicanos de @david gomez también dicen que los deshacían en sosa cáustica.
Ácido + base = sal + agua, puede que valga para deshacerse de las disoluciones. Pero me parece mucha infraestructura y muchas garrafas de ácido a gastar para disolver a tanta gente.

Además se los llevan cada pocos días y éso que han de estar trabajando para lo oficial y para las canalladas del Mena y para las golferías propias y hacer seguimientos y averiguaciones.


Por otra parte y según las notas parece que ya están muertos:

Ruiz: Operación Silencio.
Confírmame la situación familiar de Nicolás Surís.
Ok

Ruiz: Vinaroz.
Se autoriza el traslado de Nicolas Surís al Chalet de Vinaroz.
Ok.

etc.

Total que no hay que quedar con el tal Nicolás Surís porque éste lo mismo no puede venir el martes y tendría que ser el jueves y tal. De modo que parece que los inquilinos están de algún modo disponibles full-time para trasladarlos a nada que autoricen el traslado.
Luego lo de inquilinos significa muertos y lo de chalet fosa, ...o lo que sea que hagan con el cadáver en Vinaroz.

Y lo mismo los cadáveres pueden estar en cámaras frigoríficas de los almacenes de droga o en la morgue del Instituto Anatómico Forense del Arimany Manso esperando a que alguien les pusiera nombre



Spoiler



La yakuza de Fukuoka pagaba bien y puntualmente. Un fijo mensual mas una parte variable según el número de inquilinos que le entregaban al sargento Kim de la policía Benetérita coreana adscrito a la Fiscalía General de Pussan.

Pocas veces había tenido éste que movilizar a su equipo en una labor de apoyo u ocultación o confusión. Los japoneses trabajaban con mucha limpieza. Sin embargo lo que iba a ser una decena en un mes acabaron siendo algunas docenas en pocos meses.

Lo que iba a ser la eliminación de una banda de advenedizos traficantes de opio ruso que les hacían la competencia, o un escarmiento o una depuración a quienes intentaban remar o volar por su cuenta, parecía ser un borrón y cuenta nueva. La eliminación de un clan, una red, o toda una trama.

Sí, de algunos pudo deshacerse incluyéndolos como cadáveres de indigentes, endilgándoselos al ayuntamiento en los periódicos enterramientos de caridad que éste efectúa, pero ese hotel no admitía a más inquilinos sin llamar la atención.
Además sus contactos en la municipalidad no le garantizaban la discreción absoluta y los japoneses insistían en que no apareciese nunca el cuerpo o no se pudiera identificar.

-Ésos ya están enterrados y nadie va a preguntar por ellos -dijo el sargento Kim cuando tuvo que dar explicaciones. No, no han sido enterrados como personas desconocidas sino que les hemos dado otra identidad. Descuide que nadie va a ir a desenterrar una fosa común bien documentada. -le dijo a aquél señor japonés tan elegante y tan bien educado que hablaba un coreano fluido con un ligero acento de Fukuoka.


En la morgue del instituto anatómico forense de Pussan, de reciente creación e independizado del instituto anatómico forense de Seul, no les cabían más y su contacto estaba alarmado. Sin embargo era allí donde los llevaban los de la funeraria oficial si llegaban antes que los de su equipo de limpieza, o porque hubiera testigos o algún imprevisto les hubiera impedido actuar y la cosa habría de seguir su conducto reglamentario.

Pero ésto ocurría en contadas excepciones. Lo normal era que los de la yakuza entregaran al inquilino debidamente troceado en varias bolsas de plástico grueso. Kim los llevaba o hacía que los llevaran a unas naves frigoríficas y allí se congelaban bajo llave y lejos de indiscretas miradas.

Sin embargo al sargento Kim le agradaba ir al Instituto Anatómico Forense aunque tuviera que hacer malabares dialécticos para escamotearles los cadáveres e dos en dos o de tres en tres a aquellas becarias.



Toma pastilla azul.

SNSD Boyfriend - 소녀시대 남자친구 - Fan Made MV (Subs)


No, no es vicio. Es medicina.



Anda coñe, que _me se_ ha olvidao decir que cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.



o los usaran para una obra de teatro con explosivos el 3 de Abril del 2004 en el piso aquél de Leganés.

Av/Carmen Martín Gaite nº40 1ºA. Leganés. Madrid (28919)


Y si el cadáver profanado aquella misma noche no era el de Francisco Javier Torronteras, pues lo mismo está de parranda por ahí... con el Paesa.
Vamos, que la cosa no nos iba a pillar de nuevas.

Nihil nuvum sub sole para don @javvi que es mu forofo de los latinajos.

Vamos, que los cadáveres que guardan en las morgues y ya no sirven para trasplantes, lo mismo se venden a quien quiera estar muerto y a la vez de parranda por ahí.







javvi dijo:


> Por eso critico yo a Santiago (aparte de la chapuza de los pdfs de javierroyuelasamit.com). Él no tiene ya nada que perder, al revés, le conviene la máxima difusión. Cuanto más gente sepa del ER menos en peligro está su vida. Pero no admite la más mínima maniobra de precaución en los demás.



No admite las críticas ni las chuflas el puñetero de él y me borró un texto.
Ya le dije que se anduviera con ojo que nunca doy la oportunidad de que me borren tres veces.

En cualquier caso creo habedrle colado un gol al algoritmo y al tío Federico pues en los comentarios de este vídeo le he dejado un texto que no han borrado

aún.

Federico a las 7: Las mentiras del 11-M

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (12 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> .
> 
> Joer, ve usté judíos hasta en la sopa señor. Y si no los llama criptojudíos. Jua, jua, jua.
> Mire, no digo que al final no salgan judíos, lo que digo es que esa obsesión suya me termina haciendo chascar la lengua y pensar que lo mismo viene usté a desviar la atención o tiene otros intereses.
> ...



Don Federico es muy gracioso, pero miente como un bellaco. Ayer me enteré de novedades del 11m. Bueno, son sólo testimonios, depende de la credibilidad que se dé a quien lo dice.
Un señor que vivía cerca de la calle Carmen Martín Maite de Leganés, en su bloque, aparte de los vecinos de toda la vida, había unos mahometanos raros, de los que entran y salen a cualquier hora de la noche, desaparecieron para siempre el mismo día de la película de la calle aludida. El dueño del bloque, jefe de bomberos, también era propietario de la calle de la ex del pirado de Ferlosio (Carmen Martín Gaite)
Y por lo visto, al Torronteras ya se la tenían jurada. Hablo de memoria, lo vi ayer, quizá me baile algún dato.
Hoy hablamos de los atentados del 11M con José Antonio Ruiz de la Hermosa de Radio YA: "Yo creo que hubo más muertos y heridos que los reconocidos oficialmente" - El Diestro


----------



## javvi (12 Mar 2021)

@Peritta 237 comentarios, comentarios dentro de comentarios. No sé cuantas veces he leído la palabra Royuela, Bar España, el 11m (Sí, seguro que fue por la isla de la cabra) las redes se están revolucionando. Me pierdo con tanto comentario.


----------



## Peritta (12 Mar 2021)

Unas postas más abajo hay -o había- otra posta mía con la primera posta de este hilo:

Corrupción: - ¿QUÉ ES EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA?

Señor, no puedo seguir su ritmo. Pero el piso de la calle Martín Gaite era un piso intervenido por los policeman y unos meses antes de los "inmolaos" sirvió para capturar a unos traficantes de droga no sé si colombianos o de por ahí.
En el piso de al lado vivía uno de la CNI que se llevaba trabajo a casa y tal vez por éso aparecieron por allí muchos billetes de 500 euros.

O éso nos contaron, ...pero unos días después. Y mira que los billetes de 500 euros llaman mucho la atención.

El tío Federico algo se mojó, pero dejó el asunto en manos del Luis del Pino. No sé si mentirá como bellaco o como con lo de la telepandemia, pero no estaba tan puesto en el tema como éste.

El Luis del Pino creo que sospecha de los carolingios por aquello de forzarnos a acatar la constitución europea ésa, pero yo sigo apostando por la autoría interna. Ni están en desiertos lejanos ni en Montañas remotas dijo don JoseMari.

Y ya no dijo más. Hasta ahí pudo leer el hombre.
______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Effetá (12 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Ellos mismos la descartan
> "_Ruiz,
> Almacella, Vinaroz
> Si es que es para estar preocupado
> ...



Agua dulce en Vinaroz será de pozos. En aquella época ya estaba instalado el riego por goteo en todas partes, creo. Los trabajadores de los pozos quedaron reducidos a la mínima expresión. El cemento no puede ser en el campo cultivable, que es casi todo por allí. Poca urbanización hay en esa parte de la provincia. No lo entiendo, a santo de qué Vinaros. Si hay una esquina entre Castellón, Teruel y Tarragona donde habrá montones de kilómetros cuadrados sin un alma por ninguna parte. Buitres sobrevolando y nada más. Para qué Vinaroz. A ver si entre ellos habían convenido que, al referirse a un lugar, en realidad querían decir otro

Acabo de escuchar el programa con Jorge Garrido. Pues me ha parecido muy noble y provechoso, la verdad. Recto. Salvo que no veo la posibilidad de que las cartas pudieran ser escritas por unos psicópatas imaginando cosas y escribiéndose mutuamente sobre la misma fantasía. Creo que sería una influencia favorable para ellos.


----------



## Peritta (12 Mar 2021)

Hay un aeroclub por allí don @Effetá. O por lo menos una pista de cemento, no sé si ya en desuso.
Es lo que más me ha llamado la atención a mí.

Yo vi el programa del Garrido con la cosa ya empezada, a ver si veo el principio, Y quien estuvo mal fue el puto Santi, aunque otras veces le llame don Santiago. 
Tocristo diciéndole que el funeral de estado fue el 16 y no el 17 que era lo que ponía en la nota de Ruiz y que sería el funeral familiar y el puñetero de él se ofendía por lo que parecía ser una nota falsa y luego no. Pero dejó de mirar el chat y no pudo o no supo desmantelarle ipso-facto. 

En cualquier caso mu bien por este muchacho, que no nos lo espanten que no tenemos otro abogado del diablo mas que el Voodoo ése y ése se repite más que los pedos de alubias que lo único que hace es descalificar al mensajero obviando lo que dice el mensaje.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM i abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Matriarca (12 Mar 2021)

ser requieren amplias movilizaciones sociales tipo lazis para que el pueblo pueda levantar estas alfombras. 
pero es evidente que no pasará``porque la maquinaria del poder es la que mueve este tipo de hilos desde los medios y las competencias autonomicas.


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 Mar 2021)

Al tonto negacionista de Falange le han puesto verde en jetube.

Cojo este comentario que es el mejor: Como falangista exijo la DESTITUCION de este gañan llamado Jorge GARRULO el cual confunde un psicótico ( loco) con un psicópata integrado poniendo el ejemplo de Norman Bates de Psicosis. Que un "abogado" confunda esos términos es como si un médico confunde una ulcera con una fimosis. A la pta calle con este gañanazo. Vete al PSOE que es lo tuyo, la FALANGE NO!!!


----------



## Loliña (12 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Muy bien argumentado, es más que plausible. Efectivamente: con este método daría igual que los inquilinos llegasen vivos o fiambre.
> Las dudas que me ofrece esta explicación, que siempre las hay, son:
> ¿Hay un solo modus operandi, o varios, según el caso? Por ejemplo, tenemos el caso de la _operación lluvia _en la que el eslavo Jaroslav encarga el asesinato de cinco magrebíes. En este caso se limitan a matarlos, amputar los dedos para borrar las huellas digitales, y enterrarlos, ni demasiado juntos, ni demasiado separados, en un lugar de difícil acceso en los Pirineos. Da a entender que ya en territorio francés o entre medias.
> Claro, esta es una operación a muy baja escala y es lógico que usasen otro método distinto al de la operación Chumi.
> Otra duda viene de los propios papeles de Mena a Ruiz. Descarta tirarlos al mar, no se fía de los pescadores. Si los cuerpos hubiesen sido reducidos casi a la nada Mena no tendría esa preocupación. Yo interpreto que los cuerpos están lo suficientemente íntegros como para ser demasiado arriesgado dejarlo al capricho de las corrientes marinas.



Exacto.
En el caso de Chumi, se trata de hacerlos desaparecer a TODOS. Es distinto.
Lo del mar tiene lógica, sin embargo en los ríos no me hay tantos pescadores ni en todo el recorrido.
En una de las notas de Ruiz en la que tenían que hacer desaparecer a una chica (creo recordar abortista en coma), dice algo así como: "Tranquilos, tardará al menos 20 años en salir a la superficie". Ahí lo dejo.
Todo son especulaciones, claro.


----------



## Loliña (12 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Por eso critico yo a Santiago (aparte de la chapuza de los pdfs de javierroyuelasamit.com). Él no tiene ya nada que perder, al revés, le conviene la máxima difusión. Cuanto más gente sepa del ER menos en peligro está su vida. Pero no admite la más mínima maniobra de precaución en los demás.



Ok


----------



## Loliña (12 Mar 2021)

Loliña dijo:


> Exacto.
> En el caso de Chumi, se trata de hacerlos desaparecer a TODOS. Es distinto.
> Lo del mar tiene lógica, sin embargo en los ríos no me hay tantos pescadores ni en todo el recorrido.
> En una de las notas de Ruiz en la que tenían que hacer desaparecer a una chica (creo recordar abortista en coma), dice algo así como: "Tranquilos, tardará al menos 20 años en salir a la superficie". Ahí lo dejo.
> Todo son especulaciones, claro.



Otro dato:
En el caso de la pareja del pantano de Susqueda, descubrieron los cadáveres de meta casualidad. Porque había bajado el nivel del agua del Pantano. Y porque no los habían atado bien ni tampoco les habían puesto el suficiente peso. Pero éstos locos del Expediente están más especializados y son muy meticulosos.


----------



## Duda Metódica (12 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> No, si yo ya quisiera que fuera así , pero fíjate en los vídeos que ha puesto @david gomez en uno de ellos un tío confiesa ante la policía y el fiscal haber hecho desaparecer 300 cuerpos con ácido, pero le achacan 2.000 y pico y todo en un pequeño cobertizo un solo tío y en el enlace que doy yo y de investigaciones judiciales en Italia , la fiscalía determina que, " *Esta cámara era un pequeño apartamento en la plaza de Sant Erasmo donde hasta 100 personas, mafiosos enemigos de los Corleonesi, desaparecieron disueltos en ácido, para luego lanzarse al mar los restos que quedaban. Marchese posteriormente también acabaría en un barril de ácido en algún momento no definido de 1982.* " Fíjate un pequeño apartamento en el centro de una ciudad y son 100 cadáveres. Anda que subir un barril de acido a un pequeño apartamento y retirarlo no tiene tela ni ná.
> 
> También hay otro vídeo posteado por david gomez, donde aparecen pequeños huesos , o sea huesos que han sido troceados en un lugar donde esperaban enterramientos, pero solo encontraron miles de pequeños huesos, algunas botas y ropaje.
> 
> El porque usar localizaciones fuera de Barcelona puede responder a muchas cosas , entre otras porque quizá las víctimas eran asesinadas en el chalet que además sería una buena coartada para llevar a la victima a un lugar donde poder matarle con la excusa de encargarle un "trabajito", se me ocurren más pero me tango que ir.



Si se entierra tiene sentido ir cambiando de lugar, cuando una fosa ya está agotada se busca otro sitio. Pero si hubieran usado ácido, no había ninguna razón para emplear tres lugares distintos, lo más lógico hubiera sido usar siempre el mismo sitio. Tampoco tenian porque irse a 200 Km de distancia, era más operativo o cómodo un chalet más cercano.


----------



## Loliña (12 Mar 2021)

Loliña dijo:


> Otro dato:
> En el caso de la pareja del pantano de Susqueda, descubrieron los cadáveres de meta casualidad. Porque había bajado el nivel del agua del Pantano. Y porque no los habían atado bien ni tampoco les habían puesto el suficiente peso. Pero éstos locos del Expediente están más especializados y son muy meticulosos.



*mera


----------



## Debunker (12 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> El vídeo ése ya lo publicó @Uritorco (posta 5.008, ayer a las once de la noche), pero ácido para 300 personas es mucho ácido doña @Debunker y en el vídeo de los mexicanos de @david gomez también dicen que los deshacían en sosa cáustica.
> Ácido + base = sal + agua, puede que valga para deshacerse de las disoluciones. Pero me parece mucha infraestructura y muchas garrafas de ácido a gastar para disolver a tanta gente.



Y? Ya sé que lo publicó @Uritorco, precisamente para hablar de ello yo lo cito para decir lo que me da la gana decir, esto es que, yo ví la promoción y presentación de ese libro en el Gato al Agua en 13 tv, el lunes o martes , dia 8 o 9 de marzo, no puedo demostrarlo porque no hay ni un vídeo colgado de este año ni en Torotv , ni en youtube, ni telegram, aprovechaba el tema para hacer promoción de Torotv ¿le importa? 

Los análisis que se hacen en ese programa de la plandemia, de la política mundial y la geoestrategia, del great reset , de la agenda globalista y el papel de china, de la agenda verde , del globalismo y lógico de la política interior de España, son insuperables y no se muerden la lengua ni siquiera para criticar duramente al Papa con lo católicos que son. Hala más ración de lo mismo para que sepas por donde van mis tiros


----------



## Debunker (12 Mar 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Si se entierra tiene sentido ir cambiando de lugar, cuando una fosa ya está agotada se busca otro sitio. Pero si hubieran usado ácido, no había ninguna razón para emplear tres lugares distintos, lo más lógico hubiera sido usar siempre el mismo sitio. Tampoco tenian porque irse a 200 Km de distancia, era más operativo o cómodo un chalet más cercano.



Sí es lo más lógico por la información que tenemos.

Yo imagino otros escenarios posibles porque es como jugárselo a cara o cruz, en realidad quiero convencerme de las fosas, si los muertos o parte de ellos salen a la luz , el resto del ER saldrá a la luz, pero como no tengamos muertos mal va a ir la cosa, como le ocurrió a @renco y otros muchos foreros pensar el batacazo tan gordo si no había muertos, solo que la salida que dio @renco para mi era descabellada o sea desenterrar , transportar y volver a enterrar.


----------



## Loliña (12 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Ellos mismos la descartan
> "_Ruiz,
> Almacella, Vinaroz
> Si es que es para estar preocupado
> ...



No. Para buscar el lugar adecuado en un río con una persona entendida es suficiente.


----------



## Energia libre (12 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Rafapal parece José Mota: los buenos van a meter en la cárcel a los malos: (pausa). Pero hoy no, mañaaaanaa. Y así todos los días, no se rinde,



Pues en cuanto.se enteró del ER fie el primero en contarlo; algo de gratitid deberiamos tenerle.


----------



## Debunker (12 Mar 2021)

Pues sí, una buena teoría, la única pega que le encuentro es que de nuevo son muchos cadáveres, un equipo involucrado mas el equipo de transporte de Barcelona al chalet y una funeraria que incinera todos los días a un total de 300 cadáveres sin identificar, son pegas menores solucionables con dinero, es por buscarle los tres pies al gato para mejor análisis.


----------



## Debunker (12 Mar 2021)

Energia libre dijo:


> Pues en cuanto.se enteró del ER fie el primero en contarlo; algo de gratitid deberiamos tenerle.



Ese es el problema de Rafapal, todo lo que le llega a las manos se lo cree y, lo peor sin investigación ni análisis publica barbaridades , encima hay pocas en las que acierte, pero es buen persona


----------



## Peritta (12 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Pues sí, una buena teoría, la única pega que le encuentro es que de nuevo son muchos cadáveres, un equipo involucrado mas el equipo de transporte de Barcelona al chalet y una funeraria que incinera todos los días a un total de 300 cadáveres sin identificar, son pegas menores solucionables con dinero, es por buscarle los tres pies al gato para mejor análisis.



No sé qué es éso del Torotv, hace mucho que no tengo tele, pero con el tío Federico he dejado de desayunar aunque alguna vez le oiga, porque no se ha dado ni por aludido con el Expediente Royuela.

300 cadáveres a lo largo de un año o no sabemos cuándo. Los de Vinaroz son unos 50 a lo largo de un año, que de éso hay notas. Luego o el Ruiz movía un equipazo feo de grande, o ahí nadie trabajaba en lo que tenía que trabajar.

Putos funcionarios.

No, si los que les tapaban y hacían la vista gorda tienen también su parte de culpa. Les dará vergüenza y por éso están tan callaos.

Qué cabrones.

Bueno, pues aunque a don Santi se le escaparala tercera ubicación, creo que no es mala la cosa porque si aparece una fosa en Mequinenza o en Vinaroz, no van a poder llamar a los de la Memoria Histórica de ésa para que la tapen contándonos una milonga, ni ningún suseñoría togasucia va a poder echar ningún secreto de sumario sobre los enterramientos

o chalets.

Bendito País de Porteras.
_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (12 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Señor, no puedo seguir su ritmo. Pero el piso de la calle Martín Gaite era un piso intervenido por los policeman y unos meses antes de los "inmolaos" sirvió para capturar a unos traficantes de droga no sé si colombianos o de por ahí.
> En el piso de al lado vivía uno de la CNI que se llevaba trabajo a casa y tal vez por éso aparecieron por allí muchos billetes de 500 euros.



He vuelto a ver el video. Dice que en su bloque son todos propietarios, excepto seis que son del jefe de bomberos, que los alquila ,entre otros, a mahometanos raros y que éstos desparecieron el día del atentado (no me queda claro si se refiere al 11m o al día de Leganés) Y que este bombero también era propietario del piso que explotó en Carmen Martín Gaite.
Yo también recuerdo lo que dice. Me parece que el que hacía pared con pared con los mahometanos, antes colombianos, era un policía experto en escuchas. También volaron unos papeles de ETA, además de los billetes.
Esta nueva información, si es cierta, no tiene porqué ser incompatible con lo anterior. El bombero podría ser el hombre de confianza de las cloacas. 
Luis del Pino discrepaba con su amigo Fernando Múgica Goñi. El primero hablaba de cloacas de dentro y el segundo de cloacas de fuera ( aunque lo de fuera siempre está dentro)
¿Cuál es la diferencia principal entre Luis del Pino y Fernando Múgica Goñi? Pues que del Pino está vivo y Múgica no. ¿Qué es lo que del Pino no se atreve a decir porque todavía quiere vivir unos cuantos años más? que ese mismo día había un simulacro de lo que acabó no siendo un simulacro. O sea, que el amigo tejano de José Mari no era tan amigo. Se la metió bien doblada y cualquiera le pide cuentas. Esto no quita que a su vez hubiese más implicados: los del otro lado de los Pirineos, los del otro lado del Estrecho. 
Y mientras, los otros, que escrúpulos no tienen muchos, les dieron el zarpazo, aprovechando la ocasión. 
Encontré el gol más abajo. Me produjo un deja vu, como si lo hubiese leído ya tal cual, palabra por palabra. No hay nada de malo en copiarse y pegarse a uno mismo.


----------



## javvi (12 Mar 2021)

Loliña dijo:


> En una de las notas de Ruiz en la que tenían que hacer desaparecer a una chica (creo recordar abortista en coma), dice algo así como: "Tranquilos, tardará al menos 20 años en salir a la superficie". Ahí lo dejo.
> Todo son especulaciones, claro.



Ese tema hay que repasarlo, parece una pista importante.


----------



## javvi (12 Mar 2021)

Energia libre dijo:


> Pues en cuanto.se enteró del ER fie el primero en contarlo; algo de gratitid deberiamos tenerle.



No, si a mí me cae bien. Lo que pasa es que como guía del club de la conspiración se ha suicidado al lanzar un órdago a favor de Trump. Hasta le he oído decir que Trump es la persona más importante después de Cristo. y que va a salvar a la humanidad. El solito se ha buscado la perdición.


----------



## javvi (12 Mar 2021)

Google Maps


----------



## javvi (12 Mar 2021)

"_la primera hipótesis apuntaba a que se trataría de una zona de inhumaciones para muertes por enfermedades infecciosas, debido a la presencia de *cal viva* en los finados, cuyo uso era habitual para enterrar a los muertos causados por infecciones como el cólera."_
"_Sin embargo, y de una forma provisional a falta de análisis más exhaustivos, algunos de los pocos objetos que se han documentado en el entorno de las inhumaciones (cremallera, botón, hebillas...) hacen pensar que se trataría de algunas de las primeras personas represaliadas de la Guerra Civil en Barcelona._"
_"El cráneo que está bien conservado tiene un orificio de entrada de una bala en el hueso occipital." 
Hallada en unas obras en Barcelona una fosa de la Guerra Civil con dos restos óseos cubiertos de cal viva_


----------



## Effetá (12 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Hola, bienvenida al foro.
> 
> Naturalmente todo lo que digamos son hipótesis y la tuya es tan viable como cualquier otra.
> 
> ...



¿Y una fábrica de productos químicos o donde se use el ácido no englobaría el olor a huevos podridos del sulfúrico? Aquí un listado de empresas que puedan estar relacionadas con esta actividad. Hay un polígono pero no veo que allí huela a nada raro.


javvi dijo:


> He vuelto a ver el video. Dice que en su bloque son todos propietarios, excepto seis que son del jefe de bomberos, que los alquila ,entre otros, a mahometanos raros y que éstos desparecieron el día del atentado (no me queda claro si se refiere al 11m o al día de Leganés) Y que este bombero también era propietario del piso que explotó en Carmen Martín Gaite.
> Yo también recuerdo lo que dice. Me parece que el que hacía pared con pared con los mahometanos, antes colombianos, era un policía experto en escuchas. También volaron unos papeles de ETA, además de los billetes.
> Esta nueva información, si es cierta, no tiene porqué ser incompatible con lo anterior. El bombero podría ser el hombre de confianza de las cloacas.
> Luis del Pino discrepaba con su amigo Fernando Múgica Goñi. El primero hablaba de cloacas de dentro y el segundo de cloacas de fuera ( aunque lo de fuera siempre está dentro)
> ...



Ayer escuchaba el programa dedicado al 11M en La Voz de Europa, y Michael Boor expuso una teoría similar. Como si los americanos hubiesen decidido que les interesaba cambiar de aliado, preferían traicionar a su aliado español y favorecer al eje francés-alemán. Y, de paso, dar otro caramelo a Marruecos mediante nuestra desestabilización. 

España renunció a sí misma hace décadas y es una pelota deshinchada maltratada en el patio del colegio. Estamos perdidos.


----------



## javvi (12 Mar 2021)

Effetá dijo:


> ¿Y una fábrica de productos químicos o donde se use el ácido no englobaría el olor a huevos podridos del sulfúrico? Aquí un listado de empresas que puedan estar relacionadas con esta actividad. Hay un polígono pero no veo que allí huela a nada raro.
> 
> 
> Ayer escuchaba el programa dedicado al 11M en La Voz de Europa, y Michael Boor expuso una teoría similar. Como si los americanos hubiesen decidido que les interesaba cambiar de aliado, preferían traicionar a su aliado español y favorecer al eje francés-alemán. Y, de paso, dar otro caramelo a Marruecos mediante nuestra desestabilización.
> ...



Tengo que verlo, me gusta mucho Michael B/Voor. Y la Voz de Europa es uno de los programas más respetables.


----------



## Duda Metódica (12 Mar 2021)

No dice el artículo en que se basan para decir que los cadáveres son represaliados por el bando nacional. Podrían ser perfectamente cadáveres de paseados desde la checa de la calle Vallmajor e incluso de la de San Elias que no estaban muy lejos de esa zona. Supongo que al final los muertos no se identificarán y serán lo que convenga.


----------



## Energia libre (12 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> No, si a mí me cae bien. Lo que pasa es que como guía del club de la conspiración se ha suicidado al lanzar un órdago a favor de Trump. Hasta le he oído decir que Trump es la persona más importante después de Cristo. y que va a salvar a la humanidad. El solito se ha buscado la perdición.



Algo raro esta pasando en EE.UU, el senil biden no esta en la casa blanca, no puede usar el helicóptero ni el avion oficial y alli todo es una locura. 
No es este el sitio para hablar de lo que esta pasando pero no estan pasando cosas normales en lis states.
Rafapal es digno de todo el respeto y desde luego es uno de los periodistas mas honrado y valiente que he conocido a la vez que incorruptible.


----------



## Energia libre (12 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Sí es lo más lógico por la información que tenemos.
> 
> Yo imagino otros escenarios posibles porque es como jugárselo a cara o cruz, en realidad quiero convencerme de las fosas, si los muertos o parte de ellos salen a la luz , el resto del ER saldrá a la luz, pero como no tengamos muertos mal va a ir la cosa, como le ocurrió a @renco y otros muchos foreros pensar el batacazo tan gordo si no había muertos, solo que la salida que dio @renco para mi era descabellada o sea desenterrar , transportar y volver a enterrar.



El ER se válida con un par o tres de muertos de los que figuran en los papeles. 
Yo personalmente conozco dos casos y casí diría otro más que confirman su veracidad. 
No hace falta ir como El Arconte con sus "supuestamente" o "hasta que un juzgado sentencia", simplemente los papeles son verdaderos. 
Por cierto a que no habéis visto nunca dudar sobre el ER a Rafapal.


----------



## Energia libre (12 Mar 2021)

Es mejor no obsesionarse con los cuerpos. 
En uno de los trabajos que tuve, en un matadero se sacrificaban diariamente (hablo de memoria) 120.000 pavos, 80.000 pollos, 2.000 terneros, 1.200 corderos y unos 6.000 cerdos, eso producía una cantidad ingente de tripas, cuernos, pezuñas, picos, plumas, despojos varios etc, pues bien al final del día y después de cocerlo todo aprovechando el calor de refrigeración de los motores que producían electricidad y agua caliente a toda la planta, sólo quedaba un polvo negruzco inerte que se echaba como abono a los campos y los cocederos 6 o 7 no eran tampoco grandisimos. 
Y esto al parecer no lo conocían en ciertos campos para hacer desaparecer cuerpos sin vida. 
P. D. Perdonar los errores pero los dedos no me caben en las letras de mi cutre móvil.


----------



## Sdenka (13 Mar 2021)

En este video de una ruta de wikiloc, aproximadamente entre los minutos 23:00 y 28:00, se puede ver cómo es el barranco de la Barbiguera en el tramo que discurre paralelo a la nacional 238 entre los kilómetros 3,5 y 4. En 2018 un vecino encontró allí un obús de la Guerra Civil:


----------



## Uritorco (13 Mar 2021)

Energia libre dijo:


> Rafapal es digno de todo el respeto y desde luego es uno de los periodistas mas honrado y valiente que he conocido a la vez que incorruptible



Tampoco nos pasemos. Pudo haberlo sido en el pasado, ahora no. Vive en una completa fantasia. En el último vídeo suyo afirma sin despeinarse que el NOM ya ha sido derrotado y el planeta lo gobiernan ahora los "buenos", que les tienen preparada la gran venganza a los "malos". Todo esto es pura y absoluta desinformación, como las "fuentes" que maneja, que son quienes lo han abducido con todo tipo de patrañas. En el vídeo que señalo Rafapal cita en varias ocasiones como una de sus "fuentes" a un tal Ezra Cohen... El caso de Juan Lankamp es similar.


----------



## Uritorco (13 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> yo ví la promoción y presentación de ese libro en el Gato al Agua en 13 tv, el lunes o martes , dia 8 o 9 de marzo, no puedo demostrarlo porque no hay ni un vídeo colgado de este año ni en Torotv , ni en youtube, ni telegram, aprovechaba el tema para hacer promoción de Torotv ¿le importa?



Perdona, es que no acabo de entenderlo. Donde dices que has visto la promoción de ese libro ¿en Toro TV o en 13 TV?


----------



## Uritorco (13 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Joer, ve usté judíos hasta en la sopa señor. Y si no los llama criptojudíos. Jua, jua, jua.
> Mire, no digo que al final no salgan judíos, lo que digo es que esa obsesión suya me termina haciendo chascar la lengua y pensar que lo mismo viene usté a desviar la atención o tiene otros intereses.



A usted, lo que realmente le molesta, por algún motivo no desvelado, es el mero hecho de que se les cite, y que se ponga encima de la mesa el debate de su problemática, tanto histórica como actual.



Peritta dijo:


> En cualquier caso se agradece que publicara por aquí el asesinato de Isaac Gabaldón, que no me acordaba del nombre en la anterior posta.



De nada.


----------



## Energia libre (13 Mar 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Tampoco nos pasemos. Pudo haberlo sido en el pasado, ahora no. Vive en una completa fantasia. En el último vídeo suyo afirma sin despeinarse que el NOM ya ha sido derrotado y el planeta lo gobiernan ahora los "buenos", que les tienen preparada la gran venganza a los "malos". Todo esto es pura y absoluta desinformación, como las "fuentes" que maneja, que son quienes lo han abducido con todo tipo de patrañas. En el vídeo que señalo Rafapal cita en varias ocasiones como una de sus "fuentes" a un tal Ezra Cohen... El caso de Juan Lankamp es similar.



Nada de lo que citas (discutible pero no aquí) contradice lo que he escrito.
Pero ya le aviso que habra sorpresas y muy pronto.


----------



## Debunker (13 Mar 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Perdona, es que no acabo de entenderlo. Donde dices que has visto la promoción de ese libro ¿en Toro TV o en 13 TV?



En Torotv, en el Gato al Agua que dirige Javier Esparza, me he confundido en mi post, lo siento


----------



## Debunker (13 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> O sea, que el amigo tejano de José Mari no era tan amigo. Se la metió bien doblada y cualquiera le pide cuentas. Esto no quita que a su vez hubiese más implicados: los del otro lado de los Pirineos, los del otro lado del Estrecho.
> Y mientras, los otros, que escrúpulos no tienen muchos, les dieron el zarpazo, aprovechando la ocasión.
> Encontré el gol más abajo. Me produjo un deja vu, como si lo hubiese leído ya tal cual, palabra por palabra. No hay nada de malo en copiarse y pegarse a uno mismo.




Yo eso lo dudo mucho, yo de informática no entiendo una mierda, pero fui de las primeras personas en usar internet en España allá por 1998 o 99, me fascinó, y como en España apenas había movidas por internet, yo era asidua al internet de EEUU y me flipó la excelente prensa y presencia que tenía España en los medios de EEUU a partir del pacto de las Azores , fue como del negro a blanco, no solo en EEUU, España resucitó, estaba presente en casi todas partes del mundo occidental y asiático, unos para criticarla y otros para alabarla pero presente, y todo se fue a la jodida mierda con el 11-M donde Aznar fue llamado asesino y mentiroso por el mismo gobierno español, lo que implicaba lo mismo para el Presidente de EEUU, ni siquiera Obama perdonó la ofensa, a partir de ese momento, el 11-M, las relaciones de España y EEUU se fueron a la mierda y en ello seguimos sea quien sea quien gobierne EEUU.

No entro para nada en si lo de Irak fue bueno o malo, me inclino porque fue malo por los abusos de EEUU en un país independiente pero Sadan Hussein no era un angelito , en cualquier caso, la política es cínica y maquiavélica y hay que estar a las duras y las maduras y tonto el último. Tontos somos ahora que trabajamos para auto destruirnos.


----------



## Peritta (13 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> "
> Ver archivo adjunto 595913
> Ver archivo adjunto 595914



Este tío escribe mu bien y sería un fichaje cojonudo para el foro porque puede ilustrar el ambiente cloaquero para que nos hagamos una idea más precisa y más atinada de cómo son las cosas.



Uritorco dijo:


> A usted, lo que realmente le molesta, por algún motivo no desvelado, es el mero hecho de que se les cite, y que se ponga encima de la mesa el debate de su problemática, tanto histórica como actual.



Diga lo que le molesta a usté mesié, que lo sabrá mejor que nadie, pero no diga lo que me molesta a mí monamí que no me conoce de nada.

A mí lo que más me molesta es que se busque una cabeza de turco o un chivo expiatorio al que echarle la culpa de todo, escondiendo u ocultando todas las demás posibilidades.

-Han sido los judíos. Hala, no penséis más.

El dogma empieza donde se cansa uno de pensar.

A mí lo que me molesta es la reiteración señor. Parece estar usté haciendo proselitismo o tratando de vendernos una manta palentina, o una moto con sidecar

o un axioma.

Usté ha dado su opinión y yo la mía. ¿A qué insistir?. Si le llevo la contraria es porque yo soy muy español y me gusta más llevar la contraria que dar la razón como los japoneses, ...o los cabezas cuadradas.
Ea, éste es mi motivo no desvelado que veladamente desliza usté en su texto.

Y, como ve, alguna vez le llevo la contraria y tal pero no hago de ello un _cassus belli_ coño. Si lleva razón se la daré, yo soy un gañán de pueblo sin muchas luces y me encanta que me iluminen. Yo no tengo las cosas tan claras como usté, mesié, que será un ser de luz o un nibelungo de ésos, o algo u _argo_, y no un cristiano viejo de la parte pecadora de -aunque algo puta- Nuestra Santa Madre Iglesia.

Lo que más me alarma que me asusta señor, es que se ande condenando a inocentes a sabiendas. Éso los dioses no lo perdonan ni en 2.000 años de historia.
_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

Yo ya he dicho lo que tenía que decir, diga usté lo que le parezca pero no voy a entrar en polémica por no descacharrar la temática de este hilo.
Perdón a los demás usuarios.


----------



## Debunker (13 Mar 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> En este video de una ruta de wikiloc, aproximadamente entre los minutos 23:00 y 28:00, se puede ver cómo es el barranco de la Barbiguera en el tramo que discurre paralelo a la nacional 238 entre los kilómetros 3,5 y 4. En 2018 un vecino encontró allí un obús de la Guerra Civil:



Sí, ese barranco coincide en paralelo con la N-238 más o menos entre los kms. 3,5-4

he mirado por google earth y hay un par de parcelas que han tenido modificación según las fotos históricas de Google.

No se utilizar google earth ni siquiera para poner una marca, pero el enlace que os doy tiene en el centro la parcela a la que me refiero y abajo la otra, en su lateral la lectura de Calle del Barranco, es una parcela en alto con respecto a la carretera y sus lindes lo que la hace muy privada y protegida de miradas, *tiene una casa, *el enlace muestra la parcela en la actualidad que como veréis tiene una vegetación o arboleda diferente al resto. 

Tengo que explicaros la historia para que vosotros lo busquéis si os da la gana, porque no se como enviaros esos enlaces, la foto del histórico de google de 2002, 2004, 2006 muestra una parcela con una casa donde es O patatero la vegetación, nada absolutamente,  (algún árbol suelto en los laterales) en 2008 parece adivinarse movimientos de tierra, pero nada, absolutamente nada, de vegetación , quizá vosotros lo podéis ampliar para verlo en detalle y a partir de 2008 se comienzan a ver zonas de vegetación diseminadas hasta llegar a la actual vegetación 

Google



Como de esos vídeos de México hablan de rastrear fosas a través de la vegetación que , según quiero recordar, las hierbas en principio se hacen amarillas y con más tiempo verde oscuro al igual que los árboles que crecen sanos y alimentados por cadáveres y crecen donde antes no crecía nada, entiendo que esa parcela-s puede ser interesante de explorar.


----------



## javvi (13 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo eso lo dudo mucho, yo de informática no entiendo una mierda, pero fui de las primeras personas en usar internet en España allá por 1998 o 99, me fascinó, y como en España apenas había movidas por internet, yo era asidua al internet de EEUU y me flipó la excelente prensa y presencia que tenía España en los medios de EEUU a partir del pacto de las Azores , fue como del negro a blanco, no solo en EEUU, España resucitó, estaba presente en casi todas partes del mundo occidental y asiático, unos para criticarla y otros para alabarla pero presente, y todo se fue a la jodida mierda con el 11-M donde Aznar fue llamado asesino y mentiroso por el mismo gobierno español, lo que implicaba lo mismo para el Presidente de EEUU, ni siquiera Obama perdonó la ofensa, a partir de ese momento, el 11-M, las relaciones de España y EEUU se fueron a la mierda y en ello seguimos sea quien sea quien gobierne EEUU.
> 
> No entro para nada en si lo de Irak fue bueno o malo, me inclino porque fue malo por los abusos de EEUU en un país independiente pero Sadan Hussein no era un angelito , en cualquier caso, la política es cínica y maquiavélica y hay que estar a las duras y las maduras y tonto el último. Tontos somos ahora que trabajamos para auto destruirnos.



11m=cmx 04


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> 11m=cmx 04



Santiago Sierra


----------



## Debunker (13 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> 11m=cmx 04



Yo de matemáticas ando floja , si quieres contestarme porfa algo que entienda. Como no pertenecen estos comentarios a lo que tratamos aquí, puedes ahorrarte comentar


----------



## javvi (13 Mar 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Santiago Sierra



Por una vez en tu vida no dices una tontería.


Debunker dijo:


> Yo de matemáticas ando floja , si quieres contestarme porfa algo que entienda. Como no pertenecen estos comentarios a lo que tratamos aquí, puedes ahorrarte comentar



El menda que te precede, por una vez en su vida no dice una tontería. Pero el enlace del menda es como una instalación artística que invita al visitante a leer entre líneas. No hay que saber matemáticas. Hay que copiar y pegar. Mira a ver que te sale en gúguel si tecleas cmx04


----------



## Debunker (13 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Por una vez en tu vida no dices una tontería.
> 
> El menda que te precede, por una vez en su vida no dice una tontería. Pero el enlace del menda es como una instalación artística que invita al visitante a leer entre líneas. No hay que saber matemáticas. Hay que copiar y pegar. Mira a ver que te sale en gúguel.



Pues que pena , no tengo acceso a la página


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Por una vez en tu vida no dices una tontería.



No seas borde.


----------



## javvi (13 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Pues que pena , no tengo acceso a la página



Tienes que teclear cmx04. Si no entiendes guiri, un poco más abajo tienes entradas en español.


----------



## Peritta (13 Mar 2021)

Yo voto por la ermita

Camino Ermita, 176

Éso parece guapeado recientemente. Hay un parquecito de "olivos milenarios" dónde nadie va a meter mano con excavadoras y tal, que por ahí los agricultores parece que le echan mano a toda la tierra que pueden.
También hay almacenes de fruta y viveros, puede que de reciente construcción.

No, no necesitan enterrar al descuido en un corre que hay prisas y sin que nadie les vea. Cuando se va a enterrar a uno, no. Pero cuando se va a enterrar a 100 lo más conveniente es contar con el beneplácito del dueño del terreno. Vamos, digo yo.

Total que con tener comprado al dueño de la construcción que estaría entonces en obras y tal, para paralizar éstas durante un año o el tiempo que se tardara en rellenar un buen sitio acementando y tal, ya está el problema resuelto

desde el punto de vista de los canallas, claro.

Ahora vete tú a averiguar dónde puñetas estará la fosa y quién cojones será el compinche.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.



javvi dijo:


> 11m=cmx 04



O Semtex polaco oiga. Vaya usté a saber. Lo que sí supimos es que el jefe de los de la Tedax, que en un principio dijo que explosivo militar y no explosivo minero porque éste "muerde" el metal y el otro lo "corta" -jerga del gremio supongo- al poco tiempo dijo que a él no le preguntaran, que no tenía ni puta idea de explosivos, que lo suyo era un cargo administrativo, que lo que había estallado era dinamita así, en general, y que el Luis del Pino no tenía güevos a aguantarle ni un asalto al artificiero Pedro en una habitación donde no rigiera el estado de derecho (sic con toas las letras, jua, jua, jua. Yo creo que la memoria es mu mala para que no nos desnuquemos con las risas).

-Ha sido Goma 2 Eco ¡y vale ya! -dijo la otra fuera de sí.


-¿Y tú dónde trabajas muchacho?.
-En el Tribunal Supremo.
-Éso es donde la Olga Sanchez ¿no?.
-Sí.
-Pues éso mismo.

Y perdón a los que les dé por llorar.


----------



## Debunker (13 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Tienes que teclear cmx04. Si no entiendes guiri, un poco más abajo tienes entradas en español.



Ya recuerdo quien es Santiago Sierra el de las fotos con caras pixeladas de Arco, ni de coña hecho yo 5 minutos en eso, a mi los artistas conteporáneos me producen sarpullido, cerca de los 90 años ya se ha pasado por casi todo y de lo único que te fías es de la propia experiencia


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Ya recuerdo quien es Santiago Sierra el de las fotos con caras pixeladas de Arco, ni de coña hecho yo 5 minutos en eso, a mi los artistas conteporáneos me producen sarpullido, cerca de los 90 años ya se ha pasado por casi todo y de lo único que te fías es de la propia experiencia



Y de lo que se cuece en ciertos foros como este, ¿no?


----------



## javvi (13 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Yo voto por la ermita



Yo dudo entre la ermita y el poblado íbero. Lo malo si los cráneos aparecen con agujeros redonditos. Entonces plan B: la guerra civil, perdón la nuestra. Si no, cualquiera de las carlistas: plan C, plan D, etc. 
¿ha visto la entrevista que le indiqué.? la del jefe de bomberos de Leganés que alquilaba pisos a mahometanos raros. También dice, creo recordar, que tenía un amigo tirando a facha en los Tedax, y que le prejubilaron con el sueldo íntegro poco antes del once eme. y que el que llegó antes de jubilare del todo no sabía hacer la o con un canuto.


Peritta dijo:


> Ha sido Goma 2 Eco ¡y vale ya! -dijo la otra fuera de sí.



De eso no he visto imágenes. Pero hay un montón de testigos y dos versiones: Explotó goma 2 eco ¡y vale ya!, y la otra versión: explotó goma 2 eco ¡y ya vale!


----------



## Effetá (13 Mar 2021)

Creo que, como dice Peritta, se refiere al explosivo. Al buscarlo a mí me sale esto:

Comentarios (1) - La mujer de los 5.000 dólares acompañó a Ben Laden hasta el final - Libertad Digital

Qué tiempos cuando en LD se formaban larguísimos hilos de conversacione en las noticias.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> De eso no he visto imágenes. Pero hay un montón de testigos y dos versiones: Explotó goma 2 eco ¡y vale ya!, y la otra versión: explotó goma 2 eco ¡y ya vale!



¡A colocarse y al loro!


----------



## javvi (13 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Ya recuerdo quien es Santiago Sierra el de las fotos con caras pixeladas de Arco, ni de coña hecho yo 5 minutos en eso, a mi los artistas conteporáneos me producen sarpullido, cerca de los 90 años ya se ha pasado por casi todo y de lo único que te fías es de la propia experiencia



Olvídate de Santiago Sierra. Bórralo. Si tecleas lo que te he dicho te sale mucha información, si te sale algo de Sierra sáltatelo. Es un cosa mucho más seria. 04 es el año: el 2004, cada año hacen uno: el 06 es del 2006. Mira lo que hicieron en el 2004.


----------



## Bimmer (13 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> A través de los vídeos de México y Venezuela que ha enviado @david gomez , me pregunto cuanto tarda un cuerpo en disolverse en ácido y hasta que punto se disuelven, según dicen en uno de esos vídeos el acido hace imposible reconocer el ADN en los huesos que quedan.
> 
> Lo que he podido encontrar es escalofriante por la rapidez con la que se disuelve un cuerpo en ácido sulfúrico, aunque hay diferente opiniones en cuanto a la duración del proceso, desde 2 horas a más de un día, el proceso para mí es de velocidad de vértigo, os pego un artículo,
> 
> ...






Bimmer dijo:


> que esto de las fosas es para darle bombo al asunto, poneros en la piel de un psicópata como Mena y sus esbirros, nave industrial, barriles gigantes con ácido sulfúrico y cal viva y ahí van todos los cadáveres



Todos los cadáveres no pero sí la mayor parte de ellos.

Es lo más rápido, fácil y no deja pruebas, yo creo que esta eliminación de cuerpos con ácido lo usan para víctimas como las niñas de Alcasser, (- ¿El crimen de Alcasser pasó solo una vez en España y justo esa única vez se pillaron los cuerpos o hay miles de casos similares y desde entonces se han encargado de atar todos los cabos para no ser descubiertos? -) 

Esta misma pregunta se puede hacer con la banda de Mena : ¿Hay solo una única banda a lo Mena y es pillada o hay decenas de bandas a lo Mena que se han encargado de atar bien todos los cabos para no ser pillados?


Muy importante lo que ha compartido un forero sobre una trama a lo Mena en Estados Unidos por parte de Obama, en otros países como Rusia o Arabia Saudí ya se da por hecho que suceden estos crímenes, latinoamericana sin comentarios, África más de lo mismo, China ídem.


Esto me ha hecho pensar si habrá algún país que sea la excepción y todo apunta a Suiza, y le siguen los países más similares a él y que se caracterizan por ser los que mayor libertad económica tienen y por tanto donde menor peso tiene el Estado sobre el ciudadano, en Suiza destaca que es el país más armado del mundo en relación armas por habitante y a la vez es de los que menos criminalidad tienen, es de los países más soberanos, hasta en lo económico, tiene moneda propia y es de las más fuertes del mundo, hasta el punto de que sirve de reserva para protegerse de la inflación junto al oro y la plata.


Pienso que los Royuela se tendrían que centrar en estos países que son la excepción, especialmente en Suiza, la cuál es también la capital bancaria del mundo.

Los Royuela quieren hacer justicia y qué mejor sitio para pedir ayuda que a uno de los países con menor índice de criminalidad, sinónimo de éxito, cultura, prosperidad y paz.


Si, en todos los sitios cuecen habas pero coño, hay niveles, un año y pico desde que se ha publicado el ER y en este foro ni lo han fijado en el principal, en foros policiales no se ha hablado de esto, los medios de comunicación igual, colas del hambre aumentando cada día mientras el Estado se deja 3.000 € en una cinta de correr para Marlaska, paripé de mociones de censura para que los sociatas lo controlen todo al milímetro, la Isla de las tentaciones, programa de cornudos, líder en audiencia. ¿Qué pretenden hacer en España los Royuela? 

Hay que actuar desde Suiza, no queda otra.


----------



## Debunker (13 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Tienes que teclear cmx04. Si no entiendes guiri, un poco más abajo tienes entradas en español.




Como soy una curiosa del copón he entrado en cmx04 , web que no conocía, pero conozco todos sus temas desde hace años y años, no es necesario tanta conspiranoia , ni tiene pies ni cabeza, atentados simulados para ir contra el islam , jajajajaja , pero si le besamos el culo al islam y los metemos en nuestra casa y les damos lo que no tenemos, todo se reduce a lo que es capaz una persona o millones para mantenerse en el podium y lo mismo con una sociedad, país o continente, ahora estamos en otra cruzada, la pérdida de occidente de su poder y riqueza, ya veréis lo "buenos" que van a ser los otros y las mentiras y manipulación, es algo increíble los latigazos de culpabilidad y malas personas que somos los occidentales y el resto del mundo angelitos, que no os enteráis


----------



## Sonico (13 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Aquí, yo creo que ETA participa más bien de refilón. Como señuelo, o trampa que se le tendió a unos que también estaban haciendo trampas. Pienso que el 11m apunta mucho más alto que a estos catetos del norte. Lo de las cuentas de Trashorras hay que mirarlo también con más detenimiento.



Eso de que cuatro moritos tontos no podían ser, con el tiempo se ha visto el poderío musulmán.


----------



## Uritorco (13 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> En Torotv, en el Gato al Agua que dirige Javier Esparza, me he confundido en mi post, lo siento



Ok, veremos entonces si suben el vídeo. Recuerdo que Ariza decía no saber nada del Expediente en un programa, en el que Horcajo se exaltó con solo escuchar ese nombre, pues parece que es amigo o tiene una muy buena opinión de Mena. Santi Royuela ya dedicó un vídeo a este affaire.


----------



## Bimmer (13 Mar 2021)

¿Alguien se ha leído el libro de este fiscal? Tiene pinta de indirecta a Mena : 



El fiscal de Vigilancia Penitenciaria de Burgos, Fernando Gómez Recio, habla de su último libro "El sacrificio del cordero", merecedor del III Premio de Novela de la Policía Nacional, en el que reflexiona sobre la maldad de las personas en el marco del proceso penal español.


----------



## Energia libre (13 Mar 2021)

Energia libre dijo:


> Algo raro esta pasando en EE.UU, el senil biden no esta en la casa blanca, no puede usar el helicóptero ni el avion oficial y alli todo es una locura.
> No es este el sitio para hablar de lo que esta pasando pero no estan pasando cosas normales en lis states.
> Rafapal es digno de todo el respeto y desde luego es uno de los periodistas mas honrado y valiente que he conocido a la vez que incorruptible.



Biden ni siquiera tiene acceso a "La Bestia", el Cadillac blindado en el que se pasea el Presidente, y por supuesto no tiene acceso a la Fuerza Aérea 1, ni a la 2, (ambas son fortalezas voladoras y estaciones de mando que no tienen igual).

Tampoco tiene acceso a la Casa Blanca ni al Pentágono.

Así que sumemos esto, sin acceso al ejército o al Tesoro Nacional, ¡cómo puede alguien dirigir un país, incluso una república bananera del tercer mundo, y mucho menos la Nación más poderosa de la historia del mundo!

¡He visto obras escolares más convincentes!

¡Qué espectáculo de marionetas de poca monta!


----------



## GranReserva (13 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *El fiscal Mena investigó a familias de militares del franquismo: Parte 2
> *
> 174,175,176 Dos nietos y una nieta de *Gonzalo Queipo de llano y Sierra*. Este teniente general no es otro que el que tomó el control de Sevilla en los primeros días de la sublevación. Veterano de la guerra de Cuba y el Rif. Conocido pionero del uso de la radio como medio de propaganda. Franco le concedió un marquesado, el del Queipo del Llano, que ahora ostenta uno de sus nietos, al que bautizaron igual que su abuelo: Gonzalo. A pesar del título, el Caudillo, no acababa de confiar en él y le mantuvo en un perfil bajo.
> Este teniente general es uno de la banda de los 35 que Baltasar Garzón mandó su busca y captura. Con éste llegó especialmente tarde porque cuando ya estaba muerto en 1951, al juez ni siquiera le había dado tiempo a nacer. Todavía le quedaban cuatro años.
> ...



Pues la nieta Genoveva Queipo de Llano estuvo casada con el socialisto Javier Tussell (ambos profesores de la UNED) hasta que el tipo murió de cáncer y si leéis ensayos suyos se puede apreciar que es tan rogelia como el difunto.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (14 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo eso lo dudo mucho, yo de informática no entiendo una mierda, pero fui de las primeras personas en usar internet en España allá por 1998 o 99, me fascinó, y como en España apenas había movidas por internet,




Siento desilusionarte pero ya tenía internet en casa allá por 1995, aquel mítico infovia al que se entraba en internet marcando el 055. En 1998-99 nos montábamos unas kdds de la hostia a través de irc hispano. Superábamos el centenar de adolescentes fácilmente. Así que puedes hacer cuentas de las miles y miles de personas que tenían internet solo en esa ciudad, Palma de Mallorca, y extrapolarlo a toda España.


----------



## Debunker (14 Mar 2021)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> Siento desilusionarte pero ya tenía internet en casa allá por 1995, aquel mítico infovia al que se entraba en internet marcando el 055. En 1998-99 nos montábamos unas kdds de la hostia a través de irc hispano. Superábamos el centenar de adolescentes fácilmente. Así que puedes hacer cuentas de las miles y miles de personas que tenían internet solo en esa ciudad, Palma de Mallorca, y extrapolarlo a toda España.




Ni en 1995 ni en 1999 era yo una adolescente, ni tan siquiera una persona joven precisamente y es posible que yo comenzara el uso de internet antes de lo que he dicho porque no lo recuerdo, en internet yo no tenía ninguna intención de quedadas ni cosas por el estilo, internet para mí era una herramienta de trabajo, yo entonces trabajaba con Asia y me venía muy bien para crear contactos aunque era lo mismo que coger una guía telefónica de cualquier país en cuestión, no había casi webs propiamente dichas, pero ayudaba mucho el correo electrónico en vez de un fax, aquí en España comenzaron algunos foros, casi todos de la prensa como el de El Mundo, foros sin temas que cada uno entraba y decía lo que quería, sin orden ni concierto y pronto salté a EEUU de donde tuve conocimiento del peak oil y de las sub primes de EEUU , una estafa monumental, me pase más de un lustro predicando el apocalipsis del peak oil y la caída apocalíptica del mundo de las finanzas a todo el que me quería escuchar o leer. Mi forma de ver el tinglado del mundo que vivimos cambió mucho desde entonces.


----------



## Debunker (14 Mar 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ok, veremos entonces si suben el vídeo. Recuerdo que Ariza decía no saber nada del Expediente en un programa, en el que Horcajo se exaltó con solo escuchar ese nombre, pues parece que es amigo o tiene una muy buena opinión de Mena. Santi Royuela ya dedicó un vídeo a este affaire.




Conozco el tema y la opinión de Horcajo y la repuesta desafortunada de Santi porque de esa forma no se hacen amigos precisamente, pero también conozco la persecución que ha sufrido el Grupo de Interconomía al que pertenece Toro tv, que Horcajo tenga la opinión que tiene no quiere decir que el resto de sus colaboradores piensen lo mismo, eso sí saben bien que si salen en la foto del ER lo van a pagar muy caro, así que como quién no quiere la cosa han hecho presentación de ese libro pero ni una mención al ER, quien compre y lea el libro se encontrará con el ER.


----------



## javvi (14 Mar 2021)

*SUMARIO: FOSAS COMUNES*
 En este video *Avances sobre las fosas de Mequinenza y novedades 150 delincuentes asesinados *Santiago Royuela lee una nota en la que Mena le comunica a Ruiz que se jubilará en año y medio, máximo dos, y que hay unos ciento cincuenta sujetos de los que tienen que deshacerse. Esto cuadra, más o menos, con las fosas. En otras partes se habla de unos cuatrocientos desaparecidos. No sé si se refieren a la suma de varias operaciones: Chumi, Noruega, Lluvia, etc.
En cualquier caso, siguiendo la nota, de esos 150 individuos el 90% no tienen vínculos familiares: carne de cañón para usar y tirar. El otro 10% es el que les puede dar algún problema y con el que tienen que ser más cuidadosos.
En el momento en que se escribe la nota todavía no saben los lugares donde reposarán sus restos.
Si vamos por orden cronológico las fosa/s de Vinaroz son anteriores a las de Mequinenza . Lo vemos en la lectura de la notas del video *Directo con Santi Royuela: La Fosa de Vinaroz. Más de 40 asesinados enterrados. *Se deduce de estas notas que la operación de Almacellas, de la que todavía no tenemos notas, ha sido anterior a la de Vinaroz porque Mena le dice Ruiz: _"También me parece una buena la de Vinaroz. Pero sólo será válida si cumple los requisitos de Almacellas. Asegúrate de que es así y dime algo, ok!"_
Le hemos dado mil vueltas al por qué se escogen estos tres lugares: Almacellas, Vinaroz y Mequinenza. Por estas notas deduzco que el lugar, el municipio, se escoge antes del sitio concreto donde les harán desaparecer, lo que llaman "la instalación del chalet". A mí me hace pensar que la decisión tiene más que ver con el control político, policial, con el ayuntamiento, de quién está ahí, desde cuándo están y qué tipo de relación tienen con ellos. Después la elección del lugar concreto de la "instalación del chalet" no parece algo tan sofisticado, con que cumpla unos mínimos requisitos es suficiente. Y no dependería tanto de si es una región minera, si está a orillas del Ebro, o en la costa mediterránea.
Se trabaja en equipo. Ruiz tiene que pagar bien a los miembros del equipo. Dos o tres colaboradores me parece poco para usar la palabra equipo. Yo diría, mínimo, media docena de colaboradores.
Ya tenemos los documentos de Mequinenza en javierroyuelasamit.com con lo que podemos echarles un vistazo con detenimiento.
Recordemos que el primer viaje de la operación Silencio, la de Vinaroz, es del 5 de julio del 2004. El último viaje de Vinaroz es del 10 de junio del 2005. El primer viaje de Mequinenza es del 3 de junio del 2005, con lo cual, ambas operaciones se solapan. Cuando la primera está a punto de terminar, ya empieza la otra.
El último viaje de Mequinenza, que nos consta, es del 20 de abril del 2006. Es decir, que desde el 5 de julio del 2004 hasta el 20 de abril del 2006 transcurre algo menos de dos años, lo que, más o menos, tenía previsto Mena para finiquitar el tema y poder jubilarse tranquilo.
_"La progresista Teresa Compte, de 52 años, será la nueva fiscala jefa del Tribunal Superior de Justícia de Catalunya (TSJC), en sustitución de José María Mena, que se jubiló el pasado 1 de diciembre"_ (del 2006).
La progresista Teresa Compte será fiscala jefa de Catalunya
Echemos un vistazo a las notas de Mequinenza.
Hay unas notas de un tal Sánchez, y se da a entender que es una identidad falsa: un tal Manuel Sánchez, nombre y apellidos tan vulgares y corrientes que puedan pasar desapercibidos. Alguien tiene que firmar una alquiler y mostrar una documentación. Ahí tenemos un primer delito, falsificación D.N.I. el menos grave, pero no deja de ser un delito.
En la primera nota del tal Sánchez, 16 de mayo del 2005, se ve lo que dije anteriormente:_ "procedemos a buscar el lugar adecuado en Mequinenza que me requiera". _Ya se ha escogido Mequinenza como lugar de una de las fosas, pero todavía no se sabe el sitio concreto. Hay que buscarlo (en Mequinenza.) Puede que se refiera a la última parada o la penúltima. Yo eso no lo tengo claro.
El día 27 de ese mes ya se ha encontrado una "casa". El pseudo Sánchez ha tardado once días en encontrarla. Reparemos en que dice casa, no chalet. La casa está a 1km aproximadamente del término municipal. El termino municipal no es sólo el núcleo urbano, es también las tierras que lo rodean. No sé si Sánchez se refería al núcleo urbano; o. literalmente al termino municipal, entonces tiene que estar en otro término municipal, el de algún municipio colindante.
A continuación ocurre algo interesante: la siguiente nota es del 24 de octubre del 2005. Han pasado casi cuatro meses entre una y otra. Lo cual indica que no son operaciones tan rápidas, les lleva bastante tiempo entre que deciden el municipio, alquilan la casa y preparan el chalet para la llegada de inquilinos. La nota de Sánchez dice: _"Recibo su orden de cancelar el contrato por falta de idoneidad geográfica y la orden de buscar un lugar mas discreto dentro del mismo perímetro, algo más discreto dentro del mismo perímetro, algo más alejado de la población. Informaré lo más pronto posible."_
Sánchez no tarda mucho en encontrar el lugar: en la siguiente nota del día 28, ha tardado cuatro días, informa: _"asunto, alquiler casita_" Dice que ha alquilado una "casita", no un "chalet" ¿son sinónimos chalet y casita o no lo son? El alquiler de la casita está a las afueras del municipio, cercana al antiguo enclave minero y el contrato es de 6 meses. Tanto en Vinaroz como en Mequinenza se habla de un alquiler de 6 meses, pro en ambas operaciones se tarda un año. Eso quiere decir: o bien, faltan notas en las que se diga que el alquiler se renueva otros seis meses; o bien, la casa o casita sólo la necesitan los seis primeros meses y los otros seis pueden continuar la operación sin casa o casita.
Es posible que la casa desechada por indiscreta sea la del pueblo viejo.
Google Maps
Y la sustituta sea la que nos muestran en videos posteriores.
Google Maps
Como no sabemos si nos están tomando el pelo, o están jugando un gambito de dama o no sé qué, ahí lo dejo.
Después volvemos al clásico nota de Mena a Ruiz. Le recuerda que tiene que pagar bien al equipo.
En la siguiente nota ya aparece la palabra _chalet, _que a algunos nos hace pensar que no es sinónimo de casa o casita.
Notas muy breves, pero muy importantes.
_Ensancha perímetro_. Esto deberían tenerlo en cuenta los que han insistido en un medio acuático para deshacerse de los inquilinos. ¿tiene sentido hablar de un ensanchamiento de un medio acuático? ¿se trata de hacer todavía más grande el contorno de una laguito? ¿no hemos visto en las notas de arriba que la discreción es importante y por ello se desecha la primera casa?
Dice: "_ensancha perímetro, que tenga cabida para 50 o 60 inquilinos"_
Interpreto dos cosas: hablan de algo sólido, tierra, y no se trata tanto de ir hacia abajo, un metro sería suficiente, como de ensanchar el perímetro: aumentar el área de las fosas, no cavar varios metros más de profundidad. Es como si tuviesen un perímetro para unos 40 inquilinos, entonces viene una remesa de unos 10 o 15 más. ¿qué hacen? pues aumentar el perímetro.
Después otra nota con una palabra a la que se añade una letra. Esta letra es de suma importancia, crucial, es la ese, que en español denota el plural. la palabra es "chalets" Plural: dos o más.
Ya lo han preparado todo: _"Mequinenza me parece un buen lugar. Empezad a usarlo ya!!!"_
A partir de ahí empieza el goteo de inquilinos.
junio 2005: 3,6,12,15,22,29. Julio: 3,10,15,19.Agosto: 4,11,16,21.Septiembre: 3,9,15,21,26. Octubre: 2,7,10,16,20.Noviembre: 4,29. Diciembre: 12 (2006).Enero: 9,16.Febero: 21,24.
Marzo: 13.Abril: 4,13,20.
Me salen 35 viajes, al final hay un par de notas de viajes sin fechar. En tres ocasiones viajan dos inquilinos de una vez.
Efectivamente: en la operación Mequinenza, que empieza un 3 de junio del 2005 y termina, según las notas, un 20 de abril del 2006, trasladan unos cuarenta inquilinos.
Es posible que haya cometido algún error, que me haya bailado alguna cifra, si algún forero lo detecta, agradecería que lo notificase porque _Errare humanum est_ y el que esto escribe _humanum est._


----------



## Debunker (14 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Olvídate de Santiago Sierra. Bórralo. Si tecleas lo que te he dicho te sale mucha información, si te sale algo de Sierra sáltatelo. Es un cosa mucho más seria. 04 es el año: el 2004, cada año hacen uno: el 06 es del 2006. Mira lo que hicieron en el 2004.



Creo que lo que te contesto sobre este tema ha sido ácido y prepotente, te pido disculpas.

El 11-M para mí está más claro que el agua, se construyeron dos tramas, una la de los ejecutores reales del atentado y otra la de la versión oficial avalada finalmente por la sentencia de un juicio de pacotilla. 

Desde el momento que ambas tramas necesitaron de técnicos especializados para ocultación y manipulación de pruebas, la creación de una trama para falsos culpables que involucró a GC , PN y el CNI o CESID de entonces y claramente ETA, es claro y diáfano que estaban involucrados los poderes políticos españoles que mandaban y mandan en esas fuerzas y ante eso solo cabe preguntarse, a quién benefició o que ocurrió después de 11-M, un atentado tan bestial no se hace para nada.

Y lo que ocurrió es que el PSOE ganó las elecciones cuando todas las encuestas daban a Rajoy ganador por mayoría absoluta. 

No solo ganó el PSOE, se destruyó a Aznar del que se difundió la imagen de asesino elevada a la enésima potencia, comenzó una campaña de desprestigio inaudito para el equipo de Aznar , la corrupción del PP se proclamó y exageró por todo el mundo, ni idea tiene el pueblo español de los cientos de Gurtel, s que tiene el PSOE y casos muchos peores, no encontrando nada para atacar a Rajoy y temiendo que consiguiera llegar al poder , planificaron el accidente del helicóptero en 2006, la legislatura del PP desde 2011 que a trancas y barrancas consiguió que no fuéramos intervenidos, estuvo desde el primer día aderezada por una campaña de desprestigio y corrupción del PP inigualables.

Por todos los tejes manejes del 11-M , se desprende que Marruecos tuvo que ver con ello a través de sus SS, Marruecos se entiende mejor con el PSOE que con el PP, eso es también una larga historia y si aparte de Marruecos hay alguna organización supranacional involucrada interesada en que el PSOE gobierne o que no gobierne la derecha en España, es más azúcar a la tarta, pero la tarta la amasó , cocinó y horneó el PSOE. 

Y eso nunca lo podremos probar, así que no hay caso. 

El caso es ahora, una izquierda progre descerebrada se impone en el mundo occidental a la fuerza, solo hay que ver lo ocurrido en EEUU y, los que la imponen son las grandes corporaciones mundiales y lo que pretenden es el fin del hombre occidental, porque interfiere en su agenda de dominio mundial a través del NOM, así que atacan su cultura, su historia , su legado , su religión , llega a tal estado su manipulación que ya no hay ni negros, ni blancos, ni amarillos, tampoco hay hombre o mujer, madre o padre, cada uno es, los que siente que es, como si me da la gana de decir que tengo el género de lámpara y me tienen que reconocer como tal y me tienen que reconocer mi matrimonio con una silla y lo sorprendente es que, no solo lo aceptamos sino que pagamos a un ministerio 419 millones anuales para estas guisas, mientras se critica ferozmente los 9 millones anuales de la Corona. Nuestras naciones están siendo invadidas por enemigos a los que abrimos las puertas y financiamos, el mestizaje es subliminado, el islam es la religión de la paz, el cristianismo es caca-pedo-pis, el blanco occidental es un abusón del mundo que debe pagar por ello. 

Ni os digo la que viene en unos años. 
En todo eso, somos uno más , la agenda es mundial


----------



## Scarjetas (14 Mar 2021)

renko dijo:


> Hay de todo.
> 
> - Hay buena parte de asesinatos que tienen tinte político. Esta trama estaba tutelada por la cúpula de PSOE en la que todos son masones. El ex-superministro de Justicia e Interior, *Juan Alberto Belloch* era el que ocupaba el vértice. Digamos que fue el que creó la organización. Mena estaba inmediatamente por debajo. Antes de Mena quien lo dirigía era el ex fiscal anticorrupción *Jimenez Villarejo (se le atribuyen más de 50 asesinatos)*. Cuando este se jubiló, le pasó el relevo a Mena, que le superó con creces.
> Pues bien, muchos asesinatos eran de gente vinculada a la extrema derecha, gente de organizaciones cristianas, etc.... La cúpula del PSOE daba la orden.
> ...



50000€ solamente para los que hacían los encargos? Muchos cazos para llenar y tan poco €.


----------



## Energia libre (14 Mar 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Tampoco nos pasemos. Pudo haberlo sido en el pasado, ahora no. Vive en una completa fantasia. En el último vídeo suyo afirma sin despeinarse que el NOM ya ha sido derrotado y el planeta lo gobiernan ahora los "buenos", que les tienen preparada la gran venganza a los "malos". Todo esto es pura y absoluta desinformación, como las "fuentes" que maneja, que son quienes lo han abducido con todo tipo de patrañas. En el vídeo que señalo Rafapal cita en varias ocasiones como una de sus "fuentes" a un tal Ezra Cohen... El caso de Juan Lankamp es similar.



Se me olvidaba añadir a mi contestación anterior si nosotros no somos o no tenemos unos conceptos Rafapalianos ya que tb pretendemos que los buenos (la justicia) impongan el castigo que se merecen a los malos (asesinos del psoe) y a muchos les puede parecer poco realista y pese a todo seguimos intentandolo, este hilo es el ejemplo.
Ocurre quizá que la realidad es tan dramatica que todos la deformamos para hacerla minimamente aceptable.
Rafapal como nosotros aqui, creemos que un mundo mejor y mas justo es posible y aunque parece una lucha quijotesca es lo mejor que podemos hacer.


----------



## Duda Metódica (14 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *SUMARIO: FOSAS COMUNES*
> En este video *Avances sobre las fosas de Mequinenza y novedades 150 delincuentes asesinados *Santiago Royuela lee una nota en la que Mena le comunica a Ruiz que se jubilará en año y medio, máximo dos, y que hay unos ciento cincuenta sujetos de los que tienen que deshacerse. Esto cuadra, más o menos, con las fosas. En otras partes se habla de unos cuatrocientos desaparecidos. No sé si se refieren a la suma de varias operaciones: Chumi, Noruega, Lluvia, etc.
> En cualquier caso, siguiendo la nota, de esos 150 individuos el 90% no tienen vínculos familiares: carne de cañón para usar y tirar. El otro 10% es el que les puede dar algún problema y con el que tienen que ser más cuidadosos.
> En el momento en que se escribe la nota todavía no saben los lugares donde reposarán sus restos.
> ...



Al hilo de lo que apuntas, es posible que alguno de los lugares en los que se supone que están las fosas, se escogiese por disponer de algún colaborador entre la Guardia Civil o Policía Local de la zona.


----------



## javvi (14 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Creo que lo que te contesto sobre este tema ha sido ácido y prepotente, te pido disculpas.
> 
> El 11-M para mí está más claro que el agua, se construyeron dos tramas, una la de los ejecutores reales del atentado y otra la de la versión oficial avalada finalmente por la sentencia de un juicio de pacotilla.
> 
> ...



No te preocupes, no te hice caso. Como doy por hecho que el tiempo transcurrido entre el mensaje: ¿qué es eso? y el mensaje: no me convence, no es suficiente para nadie para hacerse una mínima idea del tema, pues un pronto y ya está. No digo que se necesiten años, pero sí algo más reposado. No se trata de mirar una página web, que no sabía que hay una web con esas claves, ni se trata de la instalación de Sierra, hay que cotejar información y eso lleva algo más de tiempo. Es una cosa que empieza por O, acaba en N y tiene una T y una A en medio.
Hay que tener en cuenta una cosa, que a veces se nos olvida, los políticos no siempre mienten. Alguna vez se les escapa una verdad, aunque sea por descuido. Y, sobre todo, cuando han transcurrido años desde que dejaron el cargo.
*Trillo en 2007 sobre el 11-M: "Hablar del servicio marroquí es hablar de los franceses"
Trillo en 2007 sobre el 11-M: "Hablar del servicio marroquí es hablar de los franceses"*
Si hablamos de Marruecos, hablamos de Francia, pero si hablamos de la Francia de sarkosy es hablar del presidente de la República que cerró un paréntesis que abrió De Gaulle en 1966. Y que se refiere a esa cosa que empieza por O y acabo por N, o al revés en guiri. O sea, que el verdadero amiguito del tejano no era Jose Mari, era el gabacho, que dicen que tiene un origen de esa raza, o lo que sea, que ha creado polémica entre nuestros foreros recientemente.
Por otro lado, en estas operaciones siempre se mata dos, tres, cuatro o los pájaros que haga falta de un tiro, con lo cual no es incompatible con lo que dices.


----------



## javvi (14 Mar 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Al hilo de lo que apuntas, es posible que alguno de los lugares en los que se supone que están las fosas, se escogiese por disponer de algún colaborador entre la Guardia Civil o Policía Local de la zona.



A eso me refiero, pero sobre todo al ayuntamiento. En los tres casos se trata de alcaldes que llevan muchísimos años en el cargo, o que son hijos o hermanos de alcaldes del mismo municipio en épocas anteriores. Dinastías que han estado funcionando como caciques durante generaciones. En un caso, Vinaroz, hasta parece que hacen un partido ad hoc, de confianza, para los operaciones conocidas.


----------



## Peritta (14 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> ¿ha visto la entrevista que le indiqué.? la del jefe de bomberos de Leganés que alquilaba pisos a mahometanos raros. También dice, creo recordar, que tenía un amigo tirando a facha en los Tedax, y que le prejubilaron con el sueldo íntegro poco antes del once eme. y que el que llegó antes de jubilare del todo no sabía hacer la o con un canuto.



Pues no lo había visto hasta que no me lo recordó usté en esta posta. No conozco a quienes intervienen, yo es la primera vez que los veo, en cualquier caso buen vídeo. Voy a poner otra vez su enlace para que quien quiera verlo no se vuelva mico buscándolo entre tanta posta (es por ésto por lo que pido yo que no posteéis a lo loco hermosos míos y que en lugar de abrir posta nueva si os habéis dejado un par de renglones en el tintero editéis el texto para incluirlos).



Sí, ahí dice que Torronteras no era plato de gusto para sus jefes, cosa que no sabía yo pero me lo barruntaba. Leí por ahí en un foro de policías (no sé si a día de hoy nuestros policeman tendrán güevos para escribir libremente en un foro anónimo) que estaba, no sé si esa misma mañana viendo pisos con la mujer para comprar uno.

Tampoco sé si el amigo ése que prejubilaron era el que escribió el informe aquél sobre el ácido bórico



Spoiler



*1 - Marzo - 2007
ENCAUSADO Y SIN EMBARGO ASCENDIDO*

Voy a contar la historieta del ácido bórico ése, para que algunos no confundan el culo con las témporas y sepan distinguir mu bien entre la mano izquierda y la mano derecha, o por lo menos para que no llamen ‘izquierda’ a cualquier cosa que alguien les cuente por ahí.




¿Se acuerdan de quién sacó el asunto ése del Roldán?. ¿No?. ¿Ya se nos ha olvidado quien levantó ésa liebre?. ¿Si?. Bien, pues yo les voy a refrescar la memoria:

su mujer.

Efectivamente, su primera esposa. Porque el tío Roldán, al igual que el Cachuli ése, que se llevaba los dineros a bolsazos, resulta que le roneaba la pensión correspondiente a la propia. A la legítima, a la clásica, a la primera, a la de toda la vida, a la que había soportado con él las dificultades y las estrecheces económicas del principio y le lavaba los gayumbos, y que luego fue repudiada y ninguneada cuando llegaron las vacas gordas.

¿Cabe mayor mezquindaz?.

Bueno, pues más o menos pasó lo mismo con la cosa del ácido bórico ése. Que un policía de laboratorio se jubilaba y se solicitó para él una medallita de ésas, de las que dan derecho a una pensioncilla.

Pero como resulta que últimamente hemos envenenado con la política hasta el agua de regar las macetas, pues me creo que al hombre se la denegarían solo por éso, por ser "facha". Vaya, que le darían la medallita de los nosecuantos años de servicio, pero a los fachorros de pensiones, va a ser que nones.

No creo que quien presente las solicitudes de medallas y prebendas sea el mismo que quien las recibe, además hay que presentar un puñado de firmas de compañeros y de superiores y por éso pienso que entre los méritos que se argumentarían para la concesión estaba, supongo que con bastante enjundia, la elaboración del informe ése al que un mando policial, ahora encausado, le escamoteó un par de páginas.

Claro, al rechazar la petición el tema salió a los periódicos inmediatamente. Bueno, a un periódico sólo porque, la verdad, el primer diário de Estepaís no tiene güevos a darle una colleja a los del gobierno ni cuando la cagan.

Total que si hubieran tenido algo más de señorío y algo menos de sectarismo, lo más probable es que de éste asunto ni nos hubiéramos enterado.

Miau.



Tampoco sabía que INDRA se empieza a encargar de la electrónica electoral desde aquél año.

Lo del bombero inmobiliario tampoco lo conocía.
Pero por lo demás no dicen nada que no supìera. Y aún hoy sigo sin saber cómo es que "oficialmente" pudieron dar con el piso aquél de Leganés porque de tiroteo en Zarzaquemada nada de nada

monada.


En otra posta más reciente habla usté de fosas comunes. Y no, no son fosas comunes coño, son fosas secretas aunque uno de nuestros usuarios panchitos (no hay palabras mal dichas sino mal interpretadas, además en las culturas precolombinas Dios hizo al hombre del maíz) las llama *fosas clandestinas* y creo que esta expresión es la más atinada.

Ea. Un saludo.
____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (14 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Pues no lo había visto hasta que no me lo recordó usté en esta posta. No conozco a quienes intervienen, yo es la primera vez que los veo, en cualquier caso buen vídeo. Voy a poner otra vez su enlace para que quien quiera verlo no se vuelva mico buscándolo entre tanta posta (es por ésto por lo que pido yo que no posteéis a lo loco hermosos míos y que en lugar de abrir posta nueva si os habéis dejado un par de renglones en el tintero editéis el texto para incluirlos).
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Peritta dijo:


> Tampoco sé si el amigo ése que prejubilaron era el que escribió el informe aquél sobre el ácido bórico



A mí me suena que no, porque lo de uno es después del once eme y lo del otro es de antes. Lo cual sería un bombazo, porque indicaría que, al menos a algunos, no les pilló del todo por sorpresa. Algo estaban tramando, no sé si exactamente lo que pasó. Y se querían quitar del medio a los elementos no confiables antes de los acontecimientos.


Peritta dijo:


> Tampoco sabía que INDRA se empieza a encargar de la electrónica electoral desde aquél año.



Eso es otro bombazo. No lo había pensado: lo tenía claro en las últimas elecciones, pero tan atrás no había caído. Tal vez, lo que ocurrió no fue tanto que los españoles catigaron al Pepé, como que intervino esa empresa con un historial tan limpio.


Peritta dijo:


> Y aún hoy sigo sin saber cómo es que "oficialmente" pudieron dar con el piso aquél de Leganés porque de tiroteo en Zarzaquemada nada de nada



El problema no es que no tengamos ninguna versión, es que tenemos un puñado con tiempos distintos, secuencias de los hechos distintas, todas esas cosas que a G. Bermúdez no le chirriaban.


Peritta dijo:


> En otra posta más reciente habla usté de fosas comunes



Me remito a la wiki: _"Se llama *fosa común* al lugar donde se entierran los cadáveres que por diversas razones no tienen sepultura propia._"
Fosa común
Estas razones puede ser por epidemias, catástrofes naturales o por el motivo concreto que dice usted, entonces las *fosas clandestinas* serían un tipo de fosa común.
A no ser que hayamos llegado a la conclusión de que a cada inquilino le dieron un espacio delimitado, separado de los demás respetuosamente. Cosa que a mí no me cuadra mucho.


----------



## Peritta (14 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Me remito a la wiki: _"Se llama *fosa común* al lugar donde se entierran los cadáveres que por diversas razones no tienen sepultura propia._"
> Fosa común
> Estas razones puede ser por epidemias, catástrofes naturales o por el motivo concreto que dice usted, entonces las *fosas clandestinas* serían un tipo de fosa común.
> A no ser que hayamos llegado a la conclusión de que a cada inquilino le dieron un espacio delimitado, separado de los demás respetuosamente. Cosa que a mí no me cuadra mucho.



Joer, qué cabezón es usté coño. Además, remitir a la wiki -y tal y como está la wiki- no le da ninguna autoridad a ninguna argumentación.

No sabemos si son fosas individuales o múltiples ya que los entierran cada tres o cuatro días (en Vinaroz) lo que da pábulo a que los enterramientos fueran individuales y no colectivos, por no andar abriendo y cerrando la fosa cada dos por tres.
Si en los días alternos van a enterrar a Mequinenza, pues no sé.

Pero el carácter de estos enterramientos es oculto, secreto, clandestino señor.

Dé alguna vez su brazo a torcer caramba, y ceda el paso en las rotondas coñe, que si no, no va a llevar usté razón.

Bueno, me voy a comer.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## javvi (14 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Joer, qué cabezón es usté coño



Nada, no le perdonaré jamás la humillación a la que me sometió cuando cometí aquel error. 
De verdad, no es por llevar la contraria, yo creo que abren un cacho, ahí caben un cuantos. El cacho ya está saturado. Abren otro cacho, meten otros cuantos. No me imagino que se molesten en ir haciendo agujeros personalizados, con tabiques u otro tipo de separación. 
Tampoco digo que lo que usted dice no valga, digo que es un tipo de fosa común en el sentido de que estos canallas no dan una sepultura cristiana a los inquilinos.


----------



## javvi (14 Mar 2021)

*Graves represalias contra el juez Fernando Presencia*


----------



## javvi (14 Mar 2021)

*Directo con el Juez Presencia y el Policía Serrano, Lunes 15 de marzo a las 16:00*


----------



## Peritta (15 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Nada, no le perdonaré jamás la humillación a la que me sometió cuando cometí aquel error.
> De verdad, no es por llevar la contraria, yo creo que abren un cacho, ahí caben un cuantos. El cacho ya está saturado. Abren otro cacho, meten otros cuantos. No me imagino que se molesten en ir haciendo agujeros personalizados, con tabiques u otro tipo de separación.
> Tampoco digo que lo que usted dice no valga, digo que es un tipo de fosa común en el sentido de que estos canallas no dan una sepultura cristiana a los inquilinos.




Yo no le sometí a ninguna humillación, que éso sería otro usuario. Y si lo hice no sería con intención porque no me acuerdo, y si no me acuerdo, como dice la cancioncita de Thalía, ...pues no pasó.

Y es que la memoria es mu mala-malísma.

Entre el primer y último enterramiento hay un año señor. Ésto avala los enterramientos individuales, es mucho tiempo para tener la fosa sin sellar, llenándose de agua si llueve y pudiendo ser escarbada y hocicada por perros y jabalís.
Además entre entierro y entierro el equipo tendría que fichar en comandancia, en comisaría o en fiscalía judicial y hacer como que trabajan.

Si los inquilinos vienen debidamente troceados creo que sería más fácil enterrarlos aunque haya que hacer más agujeros. Sobre todo si la tierra está dura. Y si la tierra está blanda habría que buscar más piedras para echar sobre el cadáver antes de cubrirlo con tierra y cal viva.

¿Tenemos alguna descripción de los enterramientos del Lasa y Zabala?. Lástima del pobre Jesús García García que encontró los cadáveres, que no podemos ir a preguntarle. ¿Era un hoyo a secas con cal y tierra, no había piedras para fijar y apelmazar la tierra?. ¿Hasta qué profundidad cavaron?. 

Al Amedo le dijeron que enterrara al Segundo Marei cuando se equivocaron de secuestrao. ¿Cómo pensaban que lo hiciera, sólo, o nuestras FyCSE tienen un departamento de "limpieza" y escamoteo de evidencias especializado al que recurrir?.
Lo dicho, el Amedo éste sería un buen fichaje para el foro.

A ver si el @renko, que parece que tiene comunicación con don Santi, le dice que se deje de discutir con sacristanes y asustar a los curas, que a lo más espantable que oyen son pecadillos de beata y que si quiere escribir le escriba al Amedo, que nos podrá ilustrar mejor que cualquier ensotanado.

Yo se lo diré en los comentarios del Youtube pero no creo que me lea.


________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (15 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Yo no le sometí a ninguna humillación, que éso sería otro usuario. Y si lo hice no sería con intención porque no me acuerdo, y si no me acuerdo, como dice la cancioncita de Thalía, ...pues no pasó.



Pues mejor, no era más que un comentario con pretensiones de guasa.
Al final va a tener razón usted, aunque me fastidie. Entonces, se me ocurre que tienen que controlar un determinado perímetro. Puede pasar una semana, algo menos o algo más. Si hay un inquilino reciente, imagino que hasta para ellos sería desagradable encontrárselo otra vez, pero ya en estado de descomposición. Entierran a uno y le sellan para los restos. A poca distancia otro. Y otro y otro. Hasta que saturan el espacio utilizado y tienen que ampliar el perímetro.
Aquí surge otra cuestión: ¿ qué entienden éstos por ampliar el perímetro? ¿habían alquilado en terreno y ampliaron el alquiler? ¿podría usted alquilarnos cuarenta hectáreas más de terreno? ¿ cuánto nos costaría? ¿utilizaron unas obras como excusa o algún viñedo? Me cuesta creer que lo hiciesen en los alrededores de una casa alquilada. Casi apuesto por que una cosa era la casa o casita, como primera parada, para tener ahí al inquilino, si hace falta un día entero; y un segundo lugar y definitivo, lo que llaman "chalet".
Sobre el amigo que podríamos incorporar al hilo puedo contar un par de anécdotas, o tres.
Situémonos algo antes de la aparición de la red que sirve para comunicarnos (mediados de los noventa). Vengo de una temporada larga en el extranjero. Apenas tengo idea de lo que se ha cocido por aquí. Voy andando por una avenida muy larga y con aceras muy anchas. Veo a lo lejos, viniendo hacia mí un señor que por los andares, por el lenguaje corporal, pienso: ¡Joder! ¡Qué tío más chulo! Parece John Wayne entrando en la cantina en la que se va a hinchar a pegar puñetazos o liarse a tiros. Cuando se acorta la distancia entre los dos: ¡Hostias! Es Amedo, el del Gal. Cuando se lo comento a la gente: Casi seguro que era Amedo; claro, es que vive por aquí cerca ¿no lo sabías? Pues no, no tenía ni idea.
Eso de que los españoles estaban muy escandalizados con el terrorismo de estado es un cuento. Siguiente vez: estoy sentado en una terraza por ahí cerca. En las otras mesas los que deben ser clientes habituales. Llega Amedo y entra en el bar. Los de las otras mesas: como si hubiese llegado el marqués o el señorito de Los Santos Inocentes. Todos haciendo una reverencia: Señor Amedo, señor Amedo, señor Amedo. 
La última anécdota...mejor no la cuento, o venga sí. Esta es mucho más reciente. Estoy hablando con un conocido que me dice que le suministra determinada sustancia semanalmente a la hija del autor del libro Cal Viva. Me lo dice en gramos. Yo, como no entiendo de ese tema: ¿ cuánto es en euros? entre dos mil y tres mil a la semana. ¿para ella sola o a repartir entre familiares y amigos? (encogimiento de hombros).
Lo de la cal viva, la objeción no la hago yo, que tampoco entiendo de eso. Lo dice Santiago en uno de los videos. Decía que eso les dio muchos problemas en lo de Lasa y Zabala por no sé qué historia que hacía que se conservaba la fibra de los músculos. Por lo visto, no es la mejor idea.


----------



## Peritta (15 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Pues mejor, no era más que un comentario con pretensiones de guasa.
> Al final va a tener razón usted, aunque me fastidie. Entonces, se me ocurre que tienen que controlar un determinado perímetro. Puede pasar una semana, algo menos o algo más. Si hay un inquilino reciente, imagino que hasta para ellos sería desagradable encontrárselo otra vez, pero ya en estado de descomposición. Entierran a uno y le sellan para los restos. A poca distancia otro. Y otro y otro. Hasta que saturan el espacio utilizado y tienen que ampliar el perímetro.
> Aquí surge otra cuestión: ¿ qué entienden éstos por ampliar el perímetro? ¿habían alquilado en terreno y ampliaron el alquiler? ¿podría usted alquilarnos cuarenta hectáreas más de terreno? ¿ cuánto nos costaría? ¿utilizaron unas obras como excusa o algún viñedo? Me cuesta creer que lo hiciesen en los alrededores de una casa alquilada. Casi apuesto por que una cosa era la casa o casita, como primera parada, para tener ahí al inquilino, si hace falta un día entero; y un segundo lugar y definitivo, lo que llaman "chalet".
> 
> ...



Le he colado el texto del "deja vù" al Murciano Encabronado y, de momento, no lo han borrado. Jua, jua, jua por lo bajinis.
No, ni en el vídeo del Federico ni en éste del Murciano me han dado zanquiúse alguno ¿eh?, luego dudo mucho que alguien lo haya leído.

Y es que en Espain se lee mu poco señor. Éso es una ventaja con la que cuenta el enemigo.
Y si encima todos tenemos memoria de pez, entonces el tiempo corre a su favor. No necesitan hacer nada.

No, no, al Mena no le va a hacer falta mandar que le partan las piernas a nadie ni matar a nadie. Éso lo hace el tiempo mejor que él, que nos acaba matando a todos. El tiempo y el olvido están de su parte.

Además dice la frase hecha que la mierda mejor no menearla.


No, si lo de Lasa y Zabala también fue muy Paco*. Jesús qué cruz.
Pues no sabía yo éso de la cal viva, supongo que dependerá de la acidez o alcalinidad de la tierra. Me creía que éso dejaba los huesos mondos y lirondos y deshacía las partes blandas. Pero si por economía, ya que la cal es más cara, no siguen la receta y se ponen a echar dos de arena y media de cal, pues normal que el pastel les quedara mal.

Que tò pué ser.

Los perímetros pueden ser adjuntos o disjuntos señor. Incluso diseminados. En Mequinenza parece que alquilan chalette o casa solariega pero aquí parece que no. En cualquier caso le recuerdo que no ha contado con la posible complicidad del dueño del terreno.

Éso de enterrar al descuido en un corre que hay prisas no me parece tampoco muy profesional, pero como en Espain todo es tan Paco, pues tampoco me iba a sorprender.
Sí, ya sé que asociarse con esta gente es ponerse en el punto de mira de los piolets y tener posibilidades de _acabar acabado_ por asegurarse de que su boca iba a estar cerrada pasiempre. Es el triste destino de los sicarios el ser acabado por otro sicario como los perros suelen acabar bajo las ruedas de un coche. Pero siempre es posible encontrar a alguien que se presente voluntario para un bombardeo y les ceda el terreno y más si pagan por ello un alquiler.

Lo que pasa es que ahí queda la herencia -o seguro de vida- para el dueño de la finca si incluye la ubicación en el testamento.
No sé, es meter más variables en la ecuación. Pero por otra parte el dueño de la finca no tiene por qué conocer al Ruiz y mucho menos al Mena.

Además controlar un perímetro se hace con tres turnos de ocho horas o dos turnos de 12 horas o un turno de 24 horas. Muy caro, Tener un tío para controlar.... como no sea un "charlie" de los baratillos que cobran en coca y no en euros, no lo veo.
Ya hace éso el dueño de la tierra y si ha puesto almendros u olivos los cuerpos no van a aflorar en 20 años como poco, hasta que no quiten los árboles.

Respecto al agua no sé qué pensar. Si al Mena no le gustaba el mar, menos aún le gustarían los ríos que son más cambiantes.

En cualquier caso el tío se inculpa en la carta que le escribe a Zapatero diciéndole que gracias a él se han quitado de la circulación delincuentes mu chungos y tal.
Aunque me barrunto que también iría pàlante algún que otro paparazzi o becario de agencia de detectives más o menos inocentes y que supieran demasiado.




(*)


Spoiler



BAR-RESTAURANTE CASA PACO

(Lo que no mata engorda)

Especialidad en albóndigas al sobaco, callos malayos y croquetas peludas, aunque también las haya lampiñas pero no suelen ser tan sabrosas. Entre las exquisiteces que podemos ofrecerle están las desperdices a la cazadora, el solomillo a la morgue y el cordero legionario que servimos acompañado de un bol de ensalada de lechuga con huidizos trocitos de carne. (Si eres lento la sopa se enfría, la cerveza se calienta y la ensalada se escapa).

Si viene por aquí no deje de probar nuestro Fideguá-plas, las hamburguesas al segundo rebote, o la ternera jubilada, y por supuesto nuestra "peculiar lasaña de sabor indescifrable" (guía Michelin la de carreteras, claro, pag. 347).

Los jueves tenemos una estupenda paella con arroz, el resto de la semana, si lo desea, también servimos otra riquísima paella.

Los miércoles migas con pan y los viernes de cuaresma ayuno: cero, gana la casa, hala, vuelvan otro día.

Los lunes servimos cocido al hartazgo: todo el que quiera. Podrá repetir la sopa, los garbanzos y carne cuantas veces que desee, pero si pasa del segundo plato el café lo pagará la casa,.... y admitirá apuestas. El bicarbonato ya, corre por cuenta del cliente.

Los domingos, a la hora del vermú podrán degustar nuestras deliciosas tapitas variadas, el personal les atenderá gustosa y amigablemente siempre que no les pregunte por el origen de las mismas.
No queremos poblemas, estamos a punto de batir el record del barrio pues llevamos ya siete meses sin intoxicaciones graves, y recientemente no hemos tenido precintos policiales ni sanciones de Sanidad ni mucho menos denuncias del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente (al que Dios confunda).

Cumplimos con la normativa ISO9000 y tenga la seguridad de que los restos de sus comidas nunca van a pasar a la cadena alimenticia. No se tirarán al vertedero de residuos orgánicos ni tampoco se usarán como fertilizante: pasan directamente a las empresas de materiales de construcción.

Por las tardes tenemos partidas de dominó, tute, mus y emocionantes carreras de cucarachas a la hora de la merienda. Ven. Participa. Apuesta. Gana rondas. Trae a tu campeona, aquí no hacemos control antidoping.

Magníficas excursiones entomólogo-cinegéticas a los servicios. No te preocupes por las criaturitas que se mueven en la oscuridad, que la de la limpieza no viene porque está de vacaciones, no pienses mal; cuando logres encender la luz ya habrán desaparecido. Baja, firma en nuestro libro de visitas y participa en el concurso ¿A que puede oler aquí?.

No se permite la entrada a animales de compañía, que esos comen cualquier cosa del suelo y a ver si vamos a tener un disgusto. Se tolerará su presencia en la terraza pero la casa no se hace responsable de lo que se lleve tu mascota a la boca. (seguro que el no lo haría, no se lo des tú).

La casa dispone de varios libros de reclamaciones de diferentes organizaciones de consumidores y usuarios a disposición del cliente, en cuatro lujosos tomos encuadernados en piel y uno en rústica, que podrá encontrar encima de la cisterna por si el rollo se queda sin papel.

Pasen, coman, beban y disfruten, ya habrá tiempo después para arrepentirse, total, la parroquia está aquí al lado.


Menú del día:

(Primeros platos, elegir uno)

1.- Sopa indefinida.
2.- Puré de éso mismo.
3.- Setas al valor.
4.- Canelones rebozados (con el relleno por fuera)
5.- Verdura con amiguitos.
6.- Merluza de barreno (trozos).
7.- Alubias con, en general, carne.
8.- Coliflor con, aproximadamente, bechamel.


(Segundos platos, elegir uno)

1.- Vacalaoizquierdo. (es carne o pescado, según se lea).
2.- Pescado de río (del que no viene en la enciclopedia).
3.- Pojolondrones de campo (bueno, éso es lo que dice el furtivo).
4.- Tortilla de patatas.
5.- Tortilla de patatas con huevos.
6.- Gratinado lo-quihaiga’n’elhorno (te sorprenderá).
7.- Liebre al 4X4 (también trozos).
8.- Palomas de aparcamiento (descabezadas).

Platos combinados:

1.- Comida.
2.- Kit de supervivencia Cascos Azules Biafra 1.964. (No caducan).
3.- Suero fisiológico. (fresquísimo)


Postres:

1.- Helado a la plancha.
2.- Arroz con leches (con el cocinero, que los camareros solo lo sirven ¡eh!).
3.- Yugoslavia de frutas.
4.- Quhé'so con sucedáneo de miel.



_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (15 Mar 2021)

Que vaya por delante que se trata del primo del que todavía no se acuerda de quién le contó lo de los tres pares de calzoncillos y que encontró un diente de una niña de Alcácer en el entorno de la caseta de La Romana décadas después, terreno que había sido milimétricamente rastreado por muchas personas.
Hacen una reconstrucción del enterramiento de Lasa y Zabala.
Casa de la Foia de Coves

Terreno horizontal, tierra arenosa. Un cazador encuentra una pierna y da el aviso. Lo más importante es detectar el límite de la fosa. unos ciento ochenta de longitud. los animales revuelven y se llevan los pies. las fosas siempre se hacen muy ajustadas. ¿para qué van a cavar más?
¿por qué en Busot a 700 km de donde los tenían secuestrados? _pues no lo sé, pero seguro que era una zona que controlaban mejor. 
Me sentía observado (mientras inspeccionaban el lugar de la fosa guiados por García) Algunos vehículos de la GC a cierta distancia vigilando ¿éstos qué van a hacer? Yo me sentía observado y con no muy buenas caras de los que estaban alrededor_. Hay proyectiles: 9mm barabellum. Piensa que les llevaron vivos y les ejecutaron a pie de fosa.


----------



## javvi (15 Mar 2021)

Aquí ninguno es experto, estamos pendientes de si se apunta Amedo. Si lo conseguimos, ya tendremos uno. Por mi parte, la respuesta está en los comentarios de las últimas páginas. Alguna hipótesis aventuramos.


----------



## Matriarca (15 Mar 2021)

estamoso todos comentando el directo ahora de royuela , el juez , etc.


----------



## javvi (15 Mar 2021)

Youtubers y necios
Según SR InMatrix no es trigo limpio.


----------



## javvi (15 Mar 2021)

No olvidemos una cosa antes de recurrir a explicaciones hiper sofisticadas de dónde pueden estar las fosas. Los Royuela avisan en su canal de las fosas comunes de la democracia (así es como ellos las llaman) con mucho tiempo de antelación, parece que un mes. Al principio no dicen dónde, pero nadie mejor que los perpetradores saben dónde están. Si fuera posible vaciarlas, ya lo hubieran hecho. Dice AR que tiene a gente vigilando. Les grabarían y se autoinculparían. No puede ser algo como las minas de Mequinenza, donde sólo puede entrar personal autorizado. Lo tendrían muy fácil si fuese así. Tiene que ser un terreno, más o menos horizontal, a la vista de cualquier que pase.


----------



## renko (15 Mar 2021)

Ya comenté hace unas semanas que la Inmatrix esta era una bocachancla con afán de protagonismo. Sigue el hilo y la lanzamos el órdago para que tuviera la oportunidad de defenderse pero ni ha aparecido. Santi confirma lo dicho en este video que ha subido esta tarde:






renko dijo:


> Los Royuela no han informado de nada de esto en ningún momento y el hecho de que esta youtuber haya borrado el video tan pronto (porque ha sido ella), me hace sospechar que los Royuela la han dado el toque* por bocas*. Ellos seguramente no querían que esto saliera a la luz y la pava lo ha acabado borrando.
> 
> Esta youtuber creo que también se fue de la boca antes de tiempo con lo de las fosas. Los Royuela al principio confiaron en ella, igual que en Rosillo, que ha sido prudente y respetuoso con la confianza depositada en él, pero la bocazas esta se ve que no pudo contener sus ganas de "dar la exclusiva" y fue soltando cosas. Creo que hasta se cabreó porque le permitieron a Rosillo hablar antes que a ella. Por lo visto ya la han calado bien los Royuela
> 
> ...



No voy a reproducir aquí lo que sacó a la luz sin permiso.


----------



## Matriarca (15 Mar 2021)

he visto el video de inmatrix y no entiendo nada. 
el hecho de confiar en vox, no debería nublarle la vista sobre lo importante del país que es levantar alfombras con o sin la ayuda de vox. 
en fin.... tampoco sé muy bien de donde viene el conflicto de inma y santiago porque yo creo que llegué al canal de santiago gracias a inma y juan lankamp.


----------



## Tigershark (15 Mar 2021)

Otra de tantas , hoy le tocó Inmatrix mañana quien sabe , me imagino que eso de declarse votante de vox no le moló un pelo y se la ha quitado de encima así de agradecido es el tipo ,a el le molan más los separatas ..en fin..serafín...


----------



## Energia libre (15 Mar 2021)

La VERDAD del EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA ya NO pueden taparla. 

ESTO ES SÓLO EL COMIENZO. 

El libro ‘Matar a Rajoy’ destapa la mayor trama de corrupción de España
-----------------------------------------------
SÍGUENOS EN TELEGRAM: @Malagaporlaverdad


----------



## javvi (16 Mar 2021)

*Entrevista al antropólogo forense y asesor de Memoria Histórica, Paco Etxeberria*

_¿Cuánto nos queda pendiente? calculamos que no será más de 20000. Hoy en día hay más fosas que no encontramos que sí encontramos. Estamos identificando a uno de cada tres. O no extraemos el ADN o no hay familiares en el árbol genealógico.
Una implicación definitiva de todas las administraciones: El Estado, la CCAA. los ayuntamientos. 
Los ayuntamientos juegan un papel. No son los ayuntamientos los que van a hacer la tarea, pero como forman parte de la administración tienen que estar implicados también en la tarea. También las CCAA. los ayuntamientos van a proponer, van a decir:_ _yo que soy alcalde, o alcaldesa, señalo que en mi término municipal existe una_* fosa clandestina, (*el punto se lo lleva a casa el forero @Peritta) _lo elevo a la secretaría de estado de la memoria democrática para que se intervenga aquí. Y acto seguido se organiza de la propia secretaría de estado. En absoluta coordinación.
¿y quién puede hacer esa tarea? Si en esa CCAA hay laboratorio forense, el laboratorio forense que lo está haciendo.
Que no quiere el ayuntamiento, que no quiere organizar los equipos, que no quiere buscar los laboratorios, no pasa nada, para eso está la secretaría de estado de la Memoria Democrática.
Está prevista la creación de una Fiscalía Especial y va a ser la Fiscalía Especial la que va a recepcionar esa documentación, esos informes ( ... ) Un fiscal jefe, una de las grandes novedades en la futura ley.
Toda esta cuestión tiene un valor pedagógico también, refuerza los valores democráticos. ensancha el discurso de los derechos humanos.
Yo no estoy dispuesto a ser neutral, si de lo que se trata es de una vulneración de derechos humanos._


----------



## Tigershark (16 Mar 2021)

¿Alguien sabe el nombre de la periodista asesinada?


----------



## javvi (16 Mar 2021)

_El proyecto de Presupuestos Generales del Estado para 2021 destina 11.356.530 euros a impulsar las políticas de Memoria Democrática, entre las cuales destaca un plan de exhumación de víctimas de la Guerra Civil y la Dictadura junto a la creación de un banco nacional de ADN y un censo de víctimas.
El Presupuesto 2021 dedica 11,3 millones para impulsar la Memoria Democrática
_*Hallados huesos en un barranco granadino que se considera una gran fosa de ... *
_Hallados huesos en un barranco granadino que se considera una gran fosa de la Guerra Civil
*Construyen diques en Orgiva, donde habría restos de 3 mil republicanos fusilados* 
Construyen diques en Orgiva, donde habría restos de 3 mil republicanos fusilados_
*Los restos hallados en la fosa común de Orgiva son de animales*
_ El Instituto de Medicina Legal de Granada cree que son piezas pertenecientes a cuadrúpedos, probablemente ovejas y perros. _
Los restos hallados en la fosa común de Orgiva son de animales
Barranco del Carrizal, lugar de memoria


----------



## javvi (16 Mar 2021)

*CARLOS JIMÉNEZ VILLAREJO Y LAS FOSAS COMUNES O CLANDESTINAS*
_"Entre muchas de las consecuencias de dicho terror, estuvieron las víctimas republicanas de asesinatos que fueron enterradas clandestinamente en fosas comunes. La gran mayoría de ellas no han sido localizadas ni identificadas y, lo que es más grave, nunca, salvo contadísimas excepciones, las Administraciones y el poder judicial asumieron la investigación y esclarecimiento de conductas que constituían crímenes contra la humanidad." _*CJV*
Cumpliendo órdenes le comunico que en el día de ayer se procedió a la eliminación física de abdul el himzani, el cuerpo, atendiendo a las instrucciones de Jaroslav. fue enterrado en un paraje boscoso cruzando los Pirineos, imposible de localizar y como última medida de prevención, se procedió a la mutilación de los dedos de las manos para hacer imposible una identificación dactilar. *Ruiz *(operación Lluvia)

_"En este contexto, los familiares de aquellas víctimas quedaron en un absoluto desamparo" _*CJV*
Tras la alerta de Guillem Vidal le comunico en el día de ayer se procedió a la intimidación física de la familia del fallecido a objeto de conseguir su retirada o inhibición de las diligencias de referencia, acción que se realizó con toda contundencia y acabó con el ingreso de dos de sus hijos en un centro hospitalario de lesiones con pronóstico reservado. Ruiz. 766 Miguel Durán Parcerisas
"_cuando se aprueba la Ley de la Memoria Histórica (LMH) en 2007, el Estado renuncia a su deber de asumir “la indagación, localización e identificación de las personas desaparecidas” para atribuírselas a los familiares y particulares. Privatizando una responsabilidad eminentemente pública, ya fuera judicial o administrativa." _*CJV*
658 Rafael de la Hera Martínez. 
"Socio del hijo de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo. Denunció a Carlos Villarejo Jorquera por estafa en la venta de doce falsificaciones de pintura catalana en la comisaría de Moratalaz (.. ) en la comisaria central en Caracas. Fue asesinado en Caracas el doce de noviembre del 2004.
Mena quiere saber detalles para poder chantajear C. J. Villarejo.
Ruiz, tendrás tu recompensa. Carlos me lo ha prometido. 
Dispón de los medios necesarios para acabar con ese cabrón sin dejar rastro. Mejor, si puede ser, en Venezuela. Tenme al corriente. ok!
De García Peña a Mena: "He contactado con policías de la zona (Caracas). Con una buena recompensa me garantizan que no habrá ningún fallo.
De Mena a García Peña: "Aunque el tema de De la Hera está solucionado, Carlos no estará tranquilo hasta que esté seguro que no quede nada que pueda relacionar a su hijo con Rafael de la Hera y su denuncia."
"Te felicito por el éxito en la comisaria de Moratalaz. Carlos me dará para ti una buena recompensa. Dice que te diga que está agradecidísimo.
De Mena a Ruiz: Carlos está contentísimo, lamenta el método empleado, pero como el resultado ha sido satisfactorio recibirás una buena compensación. Su hijo se pondrá en contacto contigo.
_El Comité de NNUU expresó su “preocupación” por el criterio mantenido por el TS en la sentencia citada al invocar la “existencia de una ley de amnistía” y por rechazar en las desapariciones su carácter de delito permanente. Asimismo, “exhorta” al Estado a que “asegure que todas las desapariciones forzadas sean investigadas de manera exhaustiva e imparcial...”._
"_Son muchas más las consecuencias gravemente lesivas a los derechos humanos de los cuarenta años de dictadura. Pero que conste que no habrá un cambio político real en nuestro país sobre el olvido y el desamparo legal de las víctimas del franquismo."

La dictadura franquista continúa impune_


----------



## Debunker (16 Mar 2021)

renko dijo:


> Ya comenté hace unas semanas que la Inmatrix esta era una bocachancla con afán de protagonismo. Sigue el hilo y la lanzamos el órdago para que tuviera la oportunidad de defenderse pero ni ha aparecido. Santi confirma lo dicho en este video que ha subido esta tarde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo con nada de lo que dice Santi, joder ha puesto a la youtuber a parir, yo conocí el ER a través de Inmatrix y aquí en este hilo la tuvimos como forera, pos ná la ha puesto fina, se dirige a ella como tía con total falta de respeto, ridiculiza su bocina, la llama magufa, vendehumos, cobarde y necia y es más él que, no quiere saber de política añade "*y el monigote ese que saca del subnormal ese de VOX" (Abascal), 

No lo leerá, pero lo mismo se lo envío en un correo que bien se que leerá las primeras líneas como mucho, o sea no lo leerá, esto va destinado a Santi, *

Santi, el subnormal eres tú, pero de verdad crees que fuerzas o simpatizantes de la izquierda te apoyan? Debes creer eso por el partido ese independentista que, lo único que hace es informarse del ER por si tiene que usarlo como arma para su guerra política que, no te enteras.

No das ni una, porque me sale del coño, voto a Vox así que los 30 € cada dos meses que te he enviado, ahora serán para Vox , gilipollas subnormal que, vas de víctima, con ER y sin ER , cualquier movida que hace la derecha que sea agresiva, sea un petardo, tiro a la diana o manifestación, le cae la del pulpo.

A tí te cayeron 10 años por utilizar un explosivo si lo hubiera hecho yo, no me caerían menos, deberías enterarte de los años que, les han caído por toneladas a activistas de la derecha, por hacer algo que la izquierda hace mucho más y peor sin consecuencias y defenderlos porque esos son víctimas de igual delito que el tuyo. 

Te has apropiado de la labor de tu padre, el único héroe de esta guerra y como eres su hijo pues se entiende y se acepta, pero el ER está muy por encima de tí porque afecta a toda España y deberían ser documentos custodiados por el Estado a la luz de todo el mundo. 

Esos documentos no son tuyos, son de la nación española que es la verdadera víctima y no tú y el único mérito es de tu padre. 

Tu eres un muermo con tus vídeos, tus vídeos de 30 minutos los veo en 5 minutos porque te repites más que el ajo, con ver la primera secuencia ya sabes como es la última solo cambia el nombre, como no tienes ni un ápice de arte no eres capaz de amenizarlos, y no eres capaz de cambiar , al que no está de acuerdo contigo lo pones a parir, increíble lo que dijiste al sacerdote Fortea, estás mal muchacho , nunca oíste la palabra diplomacia o empatía? 

No solo no te corriges, vas a peor, se te ha subido la poca fama que tienes a la cabeza, conseguida por la labor de tu padre, tu no tienes mérito alguno, ni pensar quiero lo que serías con poder. 

Dicho lo cual seguiré apoyando el ER porque como digo antes la víctima es España, para todos añado que tengo una sensación extraña con el Juez Presencia, la del poli me parece más sincera o mejor sincera total.


----------



## Debunker (16 Mar 2021)

Por cierto, el vídeo que sacó Inmatrix , fue que las fuerzas antidrogas con un gran despliegue de muchos medios de la FSE, habían asaltado el domicilio del hermano de Santi , Alberto creo que se llama , con toda la familia dentro, a horas raras y habían puesto el domicilio patas arriba buscando drogas, después dijeron que se habían equivocado de domicilio, cosa imposible porque una orden de registro se da con el nombre de los implicados y su domicilio, eso era noticia pública , por qué no la iban a publicar quién le diera la gana? mucho más cuando esto es un extraño suceso que, a saber que hay detrás.


----------



## javvi (16 Mar 2021)

*El fiscal Mena investigó a centenares de Mossos d'esquadra ¿Harán algo los sindicatos?*


----------



## kozioł (16 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo con nada de lo que dice Santi, joder ha puesto a la youtuber a parir, yo conocí el ER a través de Inmatrix y aquí en este hilo la tuvimos como forera, pos ná la ha puesto fina, se dirige a ella como tía con total falta de respeto, ridiculiza su bocina, la llama magufa, vendehumos, cobarde y necia y es más él que, no quiere saber de política añade "*y el monigote ese que saca del subnormal ese de VOX" (Abascal),
> 
> No lo leerá, pero lo mismo se lo envío en un correo que bien se que leerá las primeras líneas como mucho, o sea no lo leerá, esto va destinado a Santi, *
> 
> ...



Suscribo prácticamente todo.
¿Te acuerdas de lo que te dije sobre el desequilibrio de Santiago? Para él todo esto es una losa con la que tiene que cargar, me parece. Le pesa demasiado.

Y mira que tiendo a creer lo que hay en el expediente.

Estoy viendo con consternación el triste e infantil espectáculo que están dando tanto él como la youtuber a la que se refiere.
Y aún dándole la razón a Santiago de que fue una cagada lo de Inmatrix, objetivamente no puedo aprobar el encarnizamiento y ridiculización a que la somete. ¿Por qué no soluciona esto en privado? ¿Tiene que convertir el ER en una salsa rosa?

Pero por lo menos podría reconocer que ella tiene buena intención, y* que el vídeo de marras lo retiró casi ipso-facto*. Seguro que a su requerimiento ¿qué más podía hacer una vez corregida la falta? Entonces no veo razón para tal ensañamiento y menos para hacerlo en público. Además ha estado desde el primer momento apoyando al expediente.

Luego se permite la* licencia de tratar a su padre en público como un tutelado que necesita su protección* y que no tiene capacidad de decisión. Eso me deja claro en qué manos estamos, cuando requiere el apoyo incondicional del público para apoyar denuncias.

El hecho de que recurra como único "amigo" a ese "aprendiz de Garrafapal" llamado Raventós (Reventós más bien) consigue que se me salte la alarma. Ese mismo tipo que dice en un documental que los de la CUP son unos moñas y lo suyo es declarar la independencia unilateralmente.
Con amigos como esos quién quiere enemigos.

En el último vídeo que tiene con el Reventós, al Santiago le dió un ataque de soberbia por su propio "gran intelecto" y se puso a hablar de sistemas "sociofísicos" o algo así, pretendiendo ¿quizá? decir que la gran masa es manejable a través de algoritmos que él conoce bien.
Eso sí que me suena a bocachanclismo.

En fin, podía tolerar su resentimiento con Horcajo, Iker, Vidal, Losantos o tantos otros. Pensaba que había una explicación lógica por sentirse solo y desgañitado. Pero con el último ataque lunático y totalmente ilógico al padre Fortea me parece que es a él mismo quien parece merecer el diagnóstico de "psicópata" que tanto gusta de repartir.

No sé, creo que he recapacitado un poco sobre el sentido del ER. Veo que con estos mimbres no vamos a ninguna parte, y menos estando el tema en manos de quien está. A algunos nos servirá para recordar quién era quién todos estos años.
Eso le puedo agradecer al expediente, que me despejaran las dudas con respecto al PSOE.

Todavía me hacía ilusiones de que podría servir como última oportunidad para desalojar a la secta PSOE, títere del poder comunista chino/agenda 2030 que nos quiere meter en el comunismo mundial. Buenos discípulos de Mao y sus purgas, por lo que se ve.

No veo vuelta atrás: los amigos de la lucha de clases como Raventós (lo mismo que genaros, feministos, "antirracistas" y demás patulea) *usarán esto para acabar con lo que nos quedaba de democracia, que es poco*. Nunca para mejorar nada.

El expediente tiene el ligero problema de que las notas, por abundantes y auténticas sean, no bastan. Se necesita un cuerpo del delito, y para sacarlo hace falta la colaboración de la gente. *Si no hay crimen, no hay querella*.


Santiago, por si leyeras esto: estás echando a perder los posibles apoyos que podrías tener. *Tú mismo eres tu primer enemigo y el de tu misión*. Espero y deseo que tu padre (no sé quien más puede) te haga entrar en razón.


----------



## Duda Metódica (16 Mar 2021)

La constitución de una fundación pública estatal que se encargue de gestionar el fondo documental del expediente no me parece una buena idea. Hay que acordarse del asunto del Archivo de Salamanca, cuya disgregación se ha utilizado para borrar huellas de las tropelías cometidas por el bando que perdió la guerra. Poner a día de hoy los papeles del expediente en manos del estado es una temeridad. En cambio me parece genial, seguir el consejo de Garrido y crear una fundación, privada claro está, en el extranjero, el lugar idóneo quizás fuese Suiza.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (16 Mar 2021)

Voy a escribir mucho rollo y va a tener poca chicha, pero me apetece decir mis impresiones.

Todos estos vídeos de la serie "el Mena ordena investigar al gremio tal" y "el Mena ordena investigar al gremio cual", y luego una lista de nombres y DNI que puede salir del boletines oficiales, listados varios de personal adscrito, revistas de ecos de sociedad, y sitios así... a mí me aburren. Encima si luego viene alguien como Jorge Garrido de Falange y te desmonta la utilidad de la investigación de la lista de "falangistas" que él conoce, pues peor.

Si no consiguen pruebas fehacientes como huesos o huellas dactilares, esto se va a diluir con el paso del tiempo.

En este último vídeo por ejemplo estaría bien que mostraran los informes reales de patrimonio de cada uno de los investigados para dar más credibilidad al tema. No sé si es que eso no se guardaba en las carpetas, y solo guardaban las notas, o si sí que los tienen, y son tontos de no mostrar algunos de ejemplo en el vídeo.

Ya que conocen a policías, me gustaría que alguno comentara el tema (que ya he comentado varias veces aquí) de qué posibilidades habría de encontrar todavía huellas de Mena y sus compinches en los papeles. Espero que no lo escribieran todo con guantes (y todos ellos). Si Mena usaba notas habitualmente en su trabajo, como se ha dicho, y las tenía en su despacho también, no iba a andar con guantes para hacer unas notas sí y otras no.

Saber si las hay (las huellas), si no las hay, si en papeles después de estar x tiempo almacenados no tiene sentido buscarlas por condicionantes físico-químicos, o si sí... estaría muy bien escuchar la opinión de algún experto hablando de eso, y no entiendo que no se explore esa vía práctica.


Me ha sabido mal lo de que se metiera tanto contra InMatrix porque haya sido un poco bocazas, realmente no entiendo bien el motivo del enfado, si son esos que ha dicho. Pensaba que la policía había entrado "equivocadamente" en la casa del hermano instructor de vuelo, no en la del otro hermano que no quiere mezclarse con el tema del expediente (que también es raro)

Luego lo de no querer hacer un vídeo sobre la querella, pues hijo, es que ese tema sería un coñazo, por mucho trabajo que te haya llevado su redacción.

Me parece que Santiago con su calentón contra InMatrix no ha valorado lo suficiente el fondo ¿es buena persona equivocándose a veces al ayudar, y estando igual algo contrariada en su ego de youtuber porque le dieran alguna la "exclusiva" de la primera fosa al Arconte, y no a ella, o es mala persona?

Por ejemplo, hay que valorar la buena labor del vídeo de resumen del Expediente que hizo en su día InMatrix (igual que otros vídeos parecidos que se han hecho, como el que aparece en mi firma, o como la entrevista que les hicieron hace muchos meses en el canal "Ciencia y espíritu"), tratando de hacer un vídeo introductorio y con una duración razonable que resuma el contenido principal del expediente de una manera ordenada para alguien que venga de nuevas, ya que los vídeos de su canal son un caos inconexo, muy necesitado de resúmenes de ese estilo, para entender y deglutir el asunto en su conjunto.

Un error que ha cometido InMatrix a mi entender, es haber apostado demasiado por el tema del "bombazo" de las fosas de los Royuela, que luego no era tal porque no tienen nada bien localizado. Tanto confió en la trascendencia de ese asunto cuando saliera a la luz, que durante unos días se comprometió por su cuenta a la "locura" de hacer directos diarios de Youtube sobre el expediente, hasta que los Royuela publicaran su localización, que supongo que pensaba que sería más inmediatamente, y luego se retrasó bastante la cosa, así que tuvo que cancelar esa iniciativa absurda.

Entiendo que InMatrix tenía la esperanza personal de que encontrar huesos de muertos del expediente fuera el bombazo mediático que provocara la popularización del mismo, y convulsiones importantes derivadas a nivel social y político (que a fin de cuentas los Royuela con su grandilocuencia habían dado a entender que podría ocurrir algo en ese sentido, cuando según yo lo veo, al no tener pruebas de su situación concreta, se tendría que haber presentado el tema de las fosas como simplemente más documentación para investigar, a ver si se encontraba algo tirando de ese hilo, y no como un bombazo. También tiene pinta de atrezzo lo de nombrar al "jaque al rey" en tantos vídeos con el tablero de ajedrez de fondo, que dijo Santiago luego que era una alegoría de la batalla con Mena, y no tenía nada que ver con la monarquía por ejemplo. Pues mala alegoría.

Tampoco veo que tengan las "fosas vigiladas" como dieron a entender en su día, cuando decían que estaban entre Madrid y Toledo, que dicen que comentaron ese dato falso para despistar a los "malos" (¿los protectores de Mena no saben dónde están las fosas de Mena y piensan que los Royuela van a investigar en un sitio que no está en las notas?... en fin, podría ser.

Dice en el último vídeo el policía Serrano, que igual ha encontrado el terreno sospechoso de ubicar la fosa de Vinaroz, y también comentó lo mismo de otra parcela en un vídeo sobre Mequinenza. Supuestamente por lo que he leído, las indicaciones para la fosa de Vinaroz son algo más concretas en cuanto al km de la carretera y tal (algo, pero no determinantes) y falta ver lo que dicen de Almacellas, pero yo ya no espero mucho visto lo visto. Sin tener algún dato fehaciente que confirme ese tipo de especulaciones, como una inspección con georadar, o lo que sea que se pueda utilizar para esos casos, me parece que el asunto tiene poca chicha útil. Ya pueden denunciar, que no va a ir la Guardia Civil allí a excavar sin más pruebas que la referencia de los papeles de Mena.

InMatrix ya era una maruja peculiar pro-Vox cuando lo que hacía les venía de cara, así que no me parece bien burlarse de su estilo cuando hace algo que no te gusta, porque bajo mi punto de vista quedas mal.

Es como si de repente empiezas a criticar a Lankamp o Rafapal por magufos, pero solo después de haber tenido algún desacuerdo con ellos, que por cierto esa gente ha quedado desacreditadísima por otros temas, han hecho el ridículo vilmente, incluso el Arconte decía que Biden tenía un cepo debajo de la escayola, aunque luego se bajó del carro del Q-anon antes que otros, que tampoco se había subido tanto.

A mí que Royuela se apoye en gente como Rafapal, con el que todavía no ha discutido por lo visto, le quita credibilidad al expediente, más que darle. A cualquier persona con un mínimo de conocimiento (y más en su caso siendo físico) deberían rechinarle la cantidad de chorradas que suelta. Alguien que falla en 9 de cada 10 cosas que dice como poco, es mal apoyo para la vez que resulte ser cierto lo que diga referente a ti.

Yo a InMatrix aunque se gaste algo de parafernalia para el canal, no la he visto hablar a esos niveles de destarifo (aunque tampoco soy seguidor suyo, pero no me suena)

¿El pecado principal de InMatrix es contar eso de que la policía entró en la casa del hijo de Royuela porque supuestamente le confundieron con otro delincuente que vivía cerca, como dice Debunker? ¿Eso fue al hermano que no quiere verse mezclado con el expediente? (no el instructor de vuelo entonces, que era lo que yo creía) Que también es raro lo del hermano ese que pasa del tema.

La gente quiere resultados y evidencias, quiere avances y resoluciones, no estar dándole vueltas a la misma matraca durante meses sobre que se va a presentar tal documento en un juzgado, que seguramente te lo van a desestimar, al menos yo no le veo interés a eso, por mucho trabajo de resumen y redacción que lleve detrás. También cuando cita como argumento que tal cosa fue judicializada en su día, como una prueba de su veracidad, tampoco lo entiendo. Una prueba mucho más importante la veo en que pillaran a un juez robando notas de Mena del archivo (eso sí que es indicativo) y de eso me gustaría ver los documentos que nombra al respecto, más que hablar de que un juez admitiera a trámite una denuncia o querella como prueba de "credibilidad" de la misma.

Y eso de ir a una parcela y comentar "Pues igual en esta parcela podrían haber puesto la fosa que buscamos", sin nombrar pruebas contundentes que apunten a ello (no se sabe siquiera si la palabra "chalet" puede ser una palabra en clave para hablar de otro tipo de instalación) a mí no me parece relevante.


La gente quiere sentir que hace algo útil, y por eso InMatrix (que no creo que gane nada a nivel personal) pues se declara votante de Vox, yo creo que como manera de sentir que intenta contribuir a hacer "algo ya" en el aspecto político, con efectos más o menos inmediatos.

- Si la propuesta de votar a Vox, como partido de dentro del sistema menos sospechoso de ser afín al PSOE no sirve.... (aunque hayan pasado del expediente al ser informados, y por ello estén bajo sospecha de ser parte del sistema del R78 como los demás, pero hombre, InMatrix no tiene la culpa)

- Si no votar a nadie como propone Rubén Gisbert no sirve tampoco....

- Si no está entre las propuestas viables tampoco que se cree un nuevo partido (aunque se llegó a hacer algún comentario al respecto en algún momento) , poniéndolo como muestra de que no se busca el protagonismo personal, cuando más bien creo que es un caso de impotencia al respecto (sin el apoyo mediático el partido no tendría ninguna trascendencia)

- Si Directe68 no se presentará a las elecciones catalanas hasta que no tengan visos de poder ganarlas, y sus directos ahora mismo los ven menos de 500 personas.

Pues vaya, no parece que la gente tenga ninguna alternativa de actuación política.

Luego también tengo que deciros que aquí algunos de derechas identificáis a independentistas como Directe68 con "la izquierda", y no acabo de ver esa identificación tan directa, porque la izquierda (comunismo) y el independentismo/nacionalismo no sé si tienen mucho que ver, aunque se haya querido mezclar.

Y no veo a los de Directe68 expropiando propiedades y medios de producción en su Cataluña independiente, no hablan de eso, solo de independizarse, y pretenden agrupar a todas las sensibilidades políticas.


----------



## kozioł (16 Mar 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Voy a escribir mucho rollo y va a tener poca chicha, pero me apetece decir mis impresiones.
> 
> Todos estos vídeos de la serie "el Mena ordena investigar al gremio tal" y "el Mena ordena investigar al gremio cual", y luego una lista de nombres y DNI que puede salir del boletines oficiales, listados varios de personal adscrito, revistas de ecos de sociedad, y sitios así... a mí me aburren. Encima si luego viene alguien como José Garrido de Falange y te desmonta la utilidad de la investigación de la lista de "falangistas" que él conoce, pues peor.
> 
> ...



También estoy muy de acuerdo con tu análisis.
Pero ya veo que me expliqué mal. Sólo precisar que los Directe68 desde luego no representan a "la izquierda". Ni falta que hace. En realidad, son unos TONTOS ÚTILES MUY DE DERECHAS que sólo consiguen perpetuar la "lucha de clases" para el comunismo que se va a llevar el gato al agua. Como todo el independentismo en general.

Lenin se frotaría las manos con ellos. Lo mismo que el marxismo cultural usa el tema de genaro y "autodeterminación de sexo" para conseguir enfrentarnos a todos y dividirnos, y DEBILITARNOS. Mujer contra hombre, catalán/vasco contra español, "homos" contra "heteros", etc...

En definitiva, adiós a la democracia. Deberíamos pensar si lo que hacemos une y crea una causa, o por el contrario divide y sirve sólo para crear "listas negras" y "trampas de miel". Como parece haber sido el Q-Anon, efectivamente.

Por cierto, tampoco veo que incluso analizando las muestras genéticas de los papeles, y demostrando claramente que son de Mena, se consiguiera nada.

De por sí no demuestra nada si no hay cuerpo del delito. Podrían incluso alegar que estaban practicando algún juego de rol.

Y tampoco soy seguidor de Inmatrix, por si acaso alguien lo piensa. Pero sí que alguno de sus programas he visto, y me parece que estaba haciendo bien su pequeña labor.


----------



## Kolobok (16 Mar 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Suscribo prácticamente todo.
> ¿Te acuerdas de lo que te dije sobre el desequilibrio de Santiago? Para él todo esto es una losa con la que tiene que cargar, me parece. Le pesa demasiado.
> 
> Y mira que tiendo a creer lo que hay en el expediente.
> ...



Lamentable el comportamiento de Santi, es alguien irascible y altamente inestable. No es la primera vez que hace vídeos insultando públicamente a la gente, usando su canal para amedrentar a quien no le da la razón. No se si os acordaréis, pero hace varios meses subió un vídeo acosando a su expareja por conflictos que tienen con sus hijos en común, vídeo que acabó borrando. Lo de decir subnormal a Abascal, decirle a padre Fortea que arderá en el infierno... ESTÁ LOCO SANTI ROYUELA.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (16 Mar 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Lamentable el comportamiento de Santi, es alguien irascible y altamente inestable. No es la primera vez que hace vídeos insultando públicamente a la gente, usando su canal para amedrentar a quien no le da la razón. No se si os acordaréis, pero hace varios meses subió un vídeo acosando a su expareja por conflictos que tienen con sus hijos en común, vídeo que acabó borrando. Lo de decir subnormal a Abascal, decirle a padre Fortea que arderá en el infierno... ESTÁ LOCO SANTI ROYUELA.



Eso también estuvo fuera de lugar. Por aclarar un poco, hasta podría comprender y creer el punto de vista de Santiago, de que esa mujer por ejemplo no estuviera cuidando adecuadamente de los hijos que tenía a su cargo (de ella y de otro hombre que había sido su pareja anterior, no hijos en común como has comentado), pero hasta él se dio cuenta de que no pegaba eso de usar el canal del expediente para tratar de buscar al padre de esos niños para "chivarse" de ese tema. Loco no diría, pero se deja llevar por los impulsos a veces.


----------



## javvi (16 Mar 2021)

*Fallece el Pasado Gran Maestro de la GLE José Carretero
el P.·.R.·.G.·.M.·. de la Gran Logia de España, José Carretero, ha fallecido hace unos días, aunque la noticia ha trascendido hoy. Por este motivo la Familia Masónica Española y Diario Masónico se unen al dolor de la familia por otra importante pérdida en la historia de la masonería regular española.*

Fallece el Pasado Gran Maestro de la GLE José Carretero
Despedida del hermano Augusto:
_Pepe Carretero Gaviota, asciendes ahora en velocísimo vuelo hasta un nivel que ni imaginabas, más allá de nubes y nubarrones, camino del reintegro en la verdadera Esencia, allí nos encontraremos.
Un triple abrazo muy grande.
Augusto_
Para José Carretero Doménech, Eques ab Structor, pasado Gran Maestro de la GLEMALA
Despedida del hermano Tom Sarobe:
_somos muchos los que te conocimos y recordamos las varias etapas de tu ascenso a la Silla de Salomón.

Después de tu nombramiento te perdí la pista, ya que la traición y la malicia hicieron su labor en tu contra. Sirva esta nota para recordar aquel tiempo de trabajos Constructivos.
Que el Gran Arquitecto del Universo te acompañe en este tramo final.
Abrazo_







javvi dijo:


> *JOSE CARRETERO DOMENECH*
> De todos es conocida la carta en la que Mena se dirige al Gran Maestre de su Logia José Carretero para que interceda por él ante el presidente del gobierno José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero por los quebraderos de cabeza que le está dando Alberto Royuela.
> Descubrimos en la carta que:el Gran Maestre de la logia recibe las cartas, de papel, en la sede la Gran Logia de España situada en Barcelona, calle Gran Vía Corts Catalanes, 617 BAJO INT.1 Google Maps
> ,que un masón grado 27 puede tutear a su Gran Maestre (su superior, suponemos grado 33), que a sus actividades (con el apoyo de Ruiz & cia) las llama "proyecto humano y social" y que su Gran Maestre se dedica a lo mismo,pero en un grado superior, que Mena no pertenece a la misma logia que Zapatero, que es la de Humanidades (la de ZP).
> ...


----------



## javvi (16 Mar 2021)

Cardenal Joseph RATZINGER:
_Por tanto, no ha cambiado el juicio negativo de la Iglesia respecto de las asociaciones masónicas, porque sus principios siempre han sido considerados inconciliables con la doctrina de la Iglesia; en consecuencia, la afiliación a las mismas sigue prohibida por la Iglesia. Los fieles que pertenezcan a asociaciones masónicas se hallan en estado de pecado grave y no pueden acercarse a la santa comunión.
Declaración Ratzinger sobre masonería. "Masonería al descubierto" de Pepe Rodríguez




_


----------



## javvi (17 Mar 2021)

Cuando Mena necesita la ayuda de sus hermanos masones para que intercedan por él con Zapatero, por el problema de Alberto Royuela, recurre a dos: por la vía corta recurre al Gran Maestre de la Logia de España *José Carretero Domenech* y por la vía larga a *Carlos Alberto Bolaña * Presidente de la muy Respetable Logia de Uruguay y también presidente de la Confederación Masónica Interamericana, una especie de logia de logias hispanas.
Ambos se han encontrado ya con El Gran Arquitecto. El español hace sólo unos días y el uruguayo el 22 de agosto de 2018 con 94 años.
Carlos Alberto Bolaña Rabade ingresó a la Masonería en la _Logia Garibaldi_ en 1954. _Escocista_ desde 1962, alcanzó el Grado 33º en 1979.
Carlos Alberto Bolaña Rabade
Dicen que mantuvo relaciones cordiales con la Iglesia y con sectores económicos y políticos de Uruguay.
Durante la dictadura del 73 al 85, sectores de las Fuerzas Armadas consideraban a los masones como enemigos junto a batllistas, judíos y comunistas .
Correo de los Viernes - Carlos A. Bolaña
Con la restauración de la democracia la masonería se ha normalizado y vive sin complejos formando parte de la sociedad uruguaya.
*Tabaré Ramón Vázquez Rosas, *que fue presidente de la República de Uruguay en dos periodos 2005-2010 y 2015-2020, era un declarado masón, lo cual es confirmado en una entrevista por el actual Gran Maestre de la Logia de Uruguay José Garchitorena. 
El vínculo de Tabaré Vázquez con la Masonería: Entrevista con José Garchitorena, Gran Maestro de la Gran Logia de la Masonería del Uruguay - Radiomundo En Perspectiva





Juan Idiarte Borda fue presidente de la República entre 1894 y 1897. Es el único presidente uruguayo que ha muerto asesinado (al menos oficialmente, que también habrá Ruices en Uruguay), pertenecía a la Logia Luz. Llegó a declarar: ; “una condición necesaria para hacer política en el partido es la de ser masón” (Partido Colorado).
Juan Idiarte Borda
EL PODER DE LOS MASONES EN EL URUGUAY







También se ha especulado en las redes si se trató de una ritual masónico la ceremonia de la Universidad Iberoamericana de Ciudad de Méjico (perteneciente a la Orden de Jesús) en la que Pepe Múgica ,el que fue presidente de la República de Uruguay entre 2010 y 2015, fue investido Doctor Honoris Causa,.


----------



## Debunker (17 Mar 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> La constitución de una fundación pública estatal que se encargue de gestionar el fondo documental del expediente no me parece una buena idea. Hay que acordarse del asunto del Archivo de Salamanca, cuya disgregación se ha utilizado para borrar huellas de las tropelías cometidas por el bando que perdió la guerra. Poner a día de hoy los papeles del expediente en manos del estado es una temeridad. En cambio me parece genial, seguir el consejo de Garrido y crear una fundación, privada claro está, en el extranjero, el lugar idóneo quizás fuese Suiza.




Estoy de acuerdo contigo, a veces me ocurre que, tratando de huir de mis paranoias o sospechas, me uno al que me resulta sospechoso, en un intento, quizá inconsciente, de revertir mi pensamiento.

El Juez Presencia recomendaba una fundación pública y yo quiero creer que asesora bien, aunque ya dije que tengo una sensación extraña con ese Juez, así que me adherí a esa opinión y le di mi voz.


----------



## Peritta (17 Mar 2021)

Pues ha borrado el vídeo de la Inmatrix y no he podido publicarle por allí mi colleja.

Total que la publico por aquí por si la lee el Santi, o más para que la lea Inmatrix.

Normalmente te hablo de usté, que es una cosa a medias entre el tú y el usted que me he inventado yo. Pero hoy no, porque la cosa es un pescozón o un tirón de orejas y no procede el mantener las formas.

Si quieres no me leas pero no me borres la posta porque a nadie le doy la oportunidad de que me borre tres textos y tu ya me borraste uno. Ojo pues.
Yo soy el que echa al teclado los minutos, que es lo más caro que tenemos los morituri. En los toros me llaman "el respetable", supongo que por pagar la entrada y aquí quiero algo de respeto porque escribo sin cobrar.
Sí, dicen que el tiempo es oro, pero es que el oro, desgraciadamente

no es tiempo.


¿No sé qué clase de siroccos te dan?. Fuma, o fuma más que es lo que hacemos todos, el tabaco es un ansiolítico natural sin muchas contraindicaciones. 
No sé, no le pongas tanto hachise a los petardos, a mi también se me apagan si los cargo mucho. O cambia de camello que ése no te pasa costo marroquí sino afgano y puede que sea por ello por lo que los afganos lleven tantos años de guerra. O pásate a la griffa de dos o tres efes que, aunque no tanto, también da más risillas que cabreos. 
O deja el café y pásate al té, ¿qué sé yo lo que te hace a ti sacar los pies del tiesto?. 

Tómate de cuando en cuando una pastilla azul de chortinas del K-pop coreano como hago yo, porque si no, no hay manera de digerir la pastilla roja que es el expediente Royuela

o el "caso Arimany Manso" claro, si es que quieren los de la judicatura que la cosa se convierta en "caso" y deje de ser "expediente".


Bueno, al lío.

Sí, a mí tampoco me gusta lo de la bocinita y otras pijotadas que hace la Inmatrix ésta, pero entiendo que las pamplinas son un deje del gremio de los youtubers y no les doy importancia ni hago un cassus belli por ello coño.
Y si es por ser de VOX también se ha echado usté un amiguete secesionista. 

Bueno, él dice independentista pero es que nosotros lo miramos desde el otro lado.

Luego por la querencia política de la Inmatrix no és. Éso sí, me tendrás que reconocer que la tipa le ha echado los güevos que no le han echado otros "periodistas" a los que les cuelgan por defecto.

¿Que quiere protagonismo?. Pues claro que quiere protagonismo, es una youtubera joer. Además te está dando el mismo coñazo por sacar y publicar información que el que te tendrían que estar dando los de El Mundo o el ABC si es que aún mantienen en plantilla a periodistas con güevos. 
Ya te lo he dicho, si quieres difusión tienes que hacer amigos, no perderlos. Ya estás tardando en hacerle un vídeo en desagravio, que la soberbia no se puede quitar pero la humildad hay que tenerla.

Sí, yo vi el vídeo que le hiciste borrar. Incluso lo publiqué en el hilo de Burbuja, pero al borrarlo la Youtube ya no se ve, solo queda mi comentario pero vete a buscarlo entre 5.000 postas. Que se joda quien no lo haya leído.
Además en Espain se lee mu poco y sin el vídeo no se entiende muy bien la posta. 

Yo he mantenido mi boca cerrada y no he insistido en el tema porque puede que sea noticia vieja o tu padre, que sería quien le contara la cosa, no lo contara bien, o porque quieres mantener a tu otro hermano al margen contra viento y marea. Tú verás, pero le debes a esta Agustina o Cármen o Manuela o María, o como isonómicamente se llame la Malospelos ésta, una disculpa

y una entrevista. 

Si quieres difusión tienes que hacer amigos. ¿Estás tonto o estás mu tonto?. 

Estás fuera de la cárcel coño, además de aliados y enemigos cambiantes de un día para otro se pueden hacer amigos joer.

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (17 Mar 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Pero ya veo que me expliqué mal. Sólo precisar que los Directe68 desde luego no representan a "la izquierda". Ni falta que hace. En realidad, son unos TONTOS ÚTILES MUY DE DERECHAS que sólo consiguen perpetuar la "lucha de clases" para el comunismo que se va a llevar el gato al agua. Como todo el independentismo en general.



A mí se me hace imposible aceptar que un independentista es de derechas, al margen de la política económica, la ideología de derechas apuesta por naciones grandes, fuertes y unidas, es su principal ideario, a todo se le puede dar la vuelta y ya lo hacía Pujol, pero no cuadra conmigo tanta traición de supuestas derechas, ya se, es mi ideario el que me hace ver las cosas así, pero ocurre con todo el mundo y de ahí los encontronazos, yo no he visto ni un vídeo de esas entrevistas con Raventos o como se llame, creo que de haberlo hecho habría mandado a Santi a la mierda , los evité.



Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Un error que ha cometido InMatrix a mi entender, es haber apostado demasiado por el tema del "bombazo" de las fosas de los Royuela, que luego no era tal porque no tienen nada bien localizado. Tanto confió en la trascendencia de ese asunto cuando saliera a la luz, que durante unos días se comprometió por su cuenta a la "locura" de hacer directos diarios de Youtube sobre el expediente, hasta que los Royuela publicaran su localización, que supongo que pensaba que sería más inmediatamente, y luego se retrasó bastante la cosa, así que tuvo que cancelar esa iniciativa absurda.
> 
> Entiendo que InMatrix tenía la esperanza personal de que encontrar huesos de muertos del expediente fuera el bombazo mediático que provocara la popularización del mismo, y convulsiones importantes derivadas a nivel social y político (que a fin de cuentas los Royuela con su grandilocuencia habían dado a entender que podría ocurrir algo en ese sentido, cuando según yo lo veo, al no tener pruebas de su situación concreta, se tendría que haber presentado el tema de las fosas como simplemente más documentación para investigar, a ver si se encontraba algo tirando de ese hilo, y no como un bombazo. También tiene pinta de atrezzo lo de nombrar al "jaque al rey" en tantos vídeos con el tablero de ajedrez de fondo, que dijo Santiago luego que era una alegoría de la batalla con Mena, y no tenía nada que ver con la monarquía por ejemplo. Pues mala alegoría.
> 
> ...



Suscribo casi todo lo que dices. 

Yo no soy de youtubers ni de coña, cuando me enteré del ER por lo que leí no se ni donde, quizá en este hilo , pasé hasta el culo , me parecía una novela, un día, tampoco se donde, me encontré con la presentación o relato resumido que hacía Inmatrix del ER, me convenció para interesarme e informarme en profundidad y fue ese vídeo de InMatrix el que envié a familiares y amigos para denunciar el ER porque lo considerá un buen resumen. Desde entonces cuando sale un vídeo del ER, pincho en el canal de Inmatrix para ver otros giros de lo mismo para mí más fácil de entender y ameno. 

No entiendo la elección de El Arconte con respecto a InMatrix, debe ser ideológica, In Matrix defiende con pasión el ER, El Arconte es tibio y siempre cubriéndose las espaldas, no hay frase que diga que no le añada el "supuestamente" y la realidad es que sigue de aquella manera el ER como queriendo abandonarlo y olvidarlo y lo sigue tan de tarde en tarde que es como pasar y lo poco o nada que hace desde hace meses ya, es porque dio publicamente su palabra e hizo mucho ruido cuando lo descubrió, se siente obligado. 

El "bombazo de las fosas", engaño a InMatrix y casi a todos, a mi desde luego, fue una enorme decepción cuando comprobamos que lanzaron al vuelo toda esa información, sin haber hecho un mínimo de investigación, aunque fuera en una pantalla un par de horas, sabían nada sobre la ubicación de la fosa de Mequinenza y sabían menos sobre el pueblo, su historia, sus accidentes geográficos etc. sabían tanto como yo que, era la primera vez que conocía la existencia de ese pueblo. 

Lo de las fosas fue para mí una verdadera decepción, sigo creyendo que las notas de Mena son reales y las fosas también, pero creo que esa importantísima información y documentación, está en manos de un absoluto inepto como Santi , Santiaguillo más bien. 

En cuanto a la validez de notas escritas de puño y letra , debe haber millones de casos en jurisprudencia de condenas o absoluciones con ese tipo de pruebas a través de toda la historia humana y hasta el mundo presente. Las huellas dactilares comenzaron a ser usadas por la criminalista a principios del sigo pasado, pero solo eran de ayuda para determinar al delincuente entre un grupo cerrado de sospechosos, no había base de datos, sino tenían sospechosos de nada les valía las huellas dactilares y aunque os parezca mentira , la base de datos de las huellas de toda la población y me refiero a todo el mundo occidental, no fue operativo hasta entrados los 70,s o los 80,s , ya en los 70,s la "etnia" en un porcentaje muy alto no tenía DNI , pero en UK por ejemplo, donde pasé bastantes años, mis huellas no estaban en ningún registro. Sin contar que una base de datos y búsqueda de una huella necesita de la informática, cualquiera identifica una huella a pelo en una base de datos de 40-50 millones, ni de coña. Con esto quiero decir que, cualquier manuscrito ha sido la prueba más aceptada y definitiva, en toda la jurisprudencia mundial, en caso penales, en todo caso de litigio, contratos, herencias etc. etc. 

Sigo pensado que las notas tienen toda la carga de prueba necesaria y más, avaladas por la jurisprudencia millones de veces desde el principio de la historia escrita, pero tanto las notas, como huellas o ADN si no se quieren cotejar , analizar por peritos etc. no valen de nada. En esas estamos.

Creo que el ER es real , en primer lugar por las notas que son reales, la escritura de Mena es igual e inconfundible en todas las notas, y por otro lado creo que es cierto, porque una operativa similar , desde luego ni mucho menos tan macabra, pero lo mismo en cuanto a la justicia injusta y el rédito económico saltándose la ley por los cuatros costados , la vivé en carne y destruyó mi vida para siempre. Todos estamos expuestos a meter las narices donde no debes, a estar en el lugar equivocado en el momento equivocado, a creerte que vives en un mundo que es justo lo contrario de lo que crees y a morir por ello o sufrir una injusticia del copón. 

Amo a mi país , pero aunque no lo amara, vivir en un sistema que acoge y defiende el crimen mafioso y encima organizado por aquellos que gobiernan , si lo dejamos estar, estamos muertos nosotros, nuestros hijos, nuestro nietos y hasta que muchos le planten cara, es peor que una cruel dictadura que por lo menos no oculta y da la cara a sus fechorías, la mentira es peor , mas cruel y sádica y más difícil de plantarle cara. 

En resumidas cuentas, el ER es una oportunidad que, nunca más tendremos para hacer un mundo justo o al menos que se acerque a la justicia.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (17 Mar 2021)

Para mí a día de hoy los argumentos principales a favor del expediente son, ordenados aproximadamente en orden de mayor a menor importancia:

1) Las periciales caligráficas.
2) La gran cantidad de documentos existentes con caligrafías distintas y uniformes entre sí.
3) La ausencia de la reacción lógica por parte de los acusados en los juzgados, que son gente con buenos medios económicos (beneficios mafiosos aparte) y que también por profesión lo tendría mucho más fácil que el fulano promedio para denunciar a los Royuela. Si estuvieran acusando a Perico el de los palotes, panadero de profesión, pues igual el tipo pasaba de gastarse dinero en defenderse en los juzgados de esas acusaciones. Pero joder, están acusando a gente con mucho dinero y del ámbito jurídico, jueces, fiscales, etc. ¿y pasan, salvo la extraña/irregular denuncia/no querella de Arimany i Manso?
4) El silencio y censura mediática, aunque sea para hablar sobre el tema como una curiosidad "paranoica" de internet, lo suyo es que hubiera salido en programas como el de Friker Jiménez hace tiempo, Espejo Público....
5) Los testimonios de ciertas personas que dicen que coincide lo que les ha pasado con lo que aparece ahí. Lo que pasa es que los testigos que más testimonios han dado a ese respecto son los propios promotores del Expediente (Santiago y su padre por ejemplo, con sus juicios e intentos de asesinato), o colaboradores cercanos como el policía Serrano (que además desgraciadamente no encontró las referencias a su caso por su cuenta, se lo encontraron en la documentación de Francia). El caso de la ex-pareja del Terenci Moix suma, pero no es determinante. Luego pequeñas aportaciones en ese sentido como la opinión de la familia de la periodista asesinada a la que le había desaparecido ordenador y cámara, pero esto no prueba nada, porque podría haberla matado por temas parecidos otra mafia paralela.
6) La desproporción aparente (para un profano en leyes) en las penas y trato penitenciario que les han imputado a Santiago, al policía Serrano... al juez Presencia también ahora. Comparas las penas y tiempo pasado en la cárcel, con la de casos de auténticos chorizos y criminales que han salido a la luz, y no le ves sentido a que encarcelen más tiempo a alguien que denuncia corrupción, por muy loco que estuviera en sus "delirios", más que a esos chorizos o criminales contrastados.
7) Que dentro del silencio mediático, que nadie haya dado argumentos negando la forma en que Mena se librara de la querella en el Supremo mediante la jubilación.
8) El juicio de faltas ese del recadero de la editorial Planeta, Irigaray, que hasta para uno que no esté muy enterado se da cuenta de que ese tipo y su mujer están mintiendo de la hostia, porque dicen cosas muy incongruentes como estar preocupados por su seguridad, y presenta un juicio de faltas y no querella para que no se entre en el fondo del asunto, pero al mismo tiempo dicen que no conocía a Royuela, que se han enterado por Internet de quién es, cuando ya había tenido tratos y juicios anteriores con él, increíble.
9) Que coincide que las decisiones que sientan jurisprudencia como las de Conde Pumpido, coinciden con lo que denuncia el juez Presencia. Al final resulta que en varias tramas de corrupción de este país el más perjudicado es el denunciante .


Pues bueno, dicho todo esto, creo que si se encontraran huellas dactilares de los acusados en las notas (casi preferiría eso que restos de ADN, que igual es más fácil "añadir a posteriori") eso pasaría a estar en el nivel 1 o 2 nada menos, muy a la par con las pruebas caligráficas.

Que como decís si no aparecen pruebas del cuerpo del delito, y están protegidos judicialmente, no les va a caer una condena, pero estaría más cerca la condena social.

Yo sí que veo muy importante que se pudieran conseguir (si es que técnicamente es viable, como decía, que no sé)


----------



## Peritta (17 Mar 2021)

Lo de las huellas don @Íñigo Montoya, pueden eludirlo argumentando que robaban papeles en blanco del despacho del Mena y por éso unas notas son en papel cuadriculado, incluso milimetrado me ha parecido ver algunas, y otras no.

Y lo del ADN lo vimos en los sesentaytantos objetos que había en la furgoneta Kangoo que no vio el policía que se asomo ni los que abrieron la puerta de atrás con una palanqueta y a lo bruto (sin esperar a que viniera el dueño con las llaves) y que al sabueso no le hicieron ni topezar.

Y es que no sé si el escamoteo de evidencias y la colocación de pruebas falsas es algo muy común en nuestras FyCSE, cuando no tienen ni puta idea y la "superioridad" les mete prisas para que den con un culpable.
Bueno pues el ADN -hasta en un paraguas jua, jua jua- era de los "inmolaos" de la calle Martín Gaite de después en Leganés. El 3 de Abril ya le digo.

Ese día la administración resolvió el caso 11-M y desde entonces la soberanía no la ostenta el Pueblo. Desde aquél absurdo día la realidad no existe a menos que la certifique la administración. 

-Romerales, la "superioridad" ha decidido que lo del 11-M lo han hecho los moros. Traza un plan. No quiero fallos.

-¿Y éstos son los moros mi sahento?
-Los que nos han traido del Anatómico-Forense de Barcelona.
-Pero...pero ...pero si la mayoría son blancos, ésto no va a dar el pego. Además, ¿no decían que El Chino era flaco, qué hacemos con esos gordos?.
-Tú ponlos por ahí, que para lo que va a quedar del piso después...

Y oiga, el piso, bueno, y todo el bloque, lo desguazaron como los trenes y construyeron uno nuevo.

Y tòs callaos como puertas. Hablo de los funcionarios, claro. Yo no hablo del Estado, éso no existe, lo que existe es la administración.
Y los que la pían por la internet, hablándonos de Langley o del Pentágono, de los servicios secretos franceses o de la Isla Perejil

como putos Arguiñanos.

Desde que han puesto porteros automáticos y han dado altavoces a los gilipollas y tizas a los tontos, Éste ha dejado de ser un Bendito País de Porteras.


La validez jurídica la da la prueba caligráfica. Y éso lo dice un perito. De modo que si el señor Alberto presenta tres, los de la administración presentarán treinta que jurarán en seis o siete liturgias que esa letra no es de Mena... y ahora que lo pienso la letra de Ruiz puede que la haga con la mano izquierda si se ha enseñado a hacerlo.
Él hace redondelitos en los puntos porque se toma más tiempo para escribirlas. Las de Mena son más arrebatadas, como fruto de un calentón o una ocurrencia.

Antaño las pruebas caligráficas no las admitían los tribunales, puede que porque no hubiera un colegio oficial de peritos caligráficos o no se hubiera formalizado el arte, que podríamos llamar ciencia ya que lo admiten los tribunales. El caso es que a mí me podrían dar el pego y convencerme tanto de que es su letra auténtica como de que es una falsificación.

Y es que me acuerdo del cachondeo que hubo en el juicio del 11-M con los traductores de las conversaciones grabadas a los encausados del 11-M, que tuvieron que traerse peritos traductores de Italia para que declararan en el juicio, por no decir esperpento, porque ni los traductores se ponían de acuerdo.

Total que yo la vía judicial no la veo. Es el enemigo coño, no son de fiar. Por ahí como poco te van a tomar el pelo.
Y la difusión tampoco la veo. Y menos con la facilidad que tiene don Santi para perder amigos.

Me temo que Ésto ha dejado de ser un Bendito País de Porteras. Binvenidos a las taifas y a las ciudades-estado.
Ea, o de la taifa, o contrabandista. No va a quedar otra si queremos hacer un reset a la adminstración ya que ella, por sí misma, es incapaz de despiojarse y son los piojos y las garrapatas quienes ahora la manejan a su antojo. Es un puto cáncer.

Ea. Suerte, que seguro que nos va a hacer falta.

____________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *Fallece el Pasado Gran Maestro de la GLE José Carretero
> el P.·.R.·.G.·.M.·. de la Gran Logia de España, José Carretero, ha fallecido hace unos días, aunque la noticia ha trascendido hoy. Por este motivo la Familia Masónica Española y Diario Masónico se unen al dolor de la familia por otra importante pérdida en la historia de la masonería regular española.*
> 
> Fallece el Pasado Gran Maestro de la GLE José Carretero
> ...




El "viejo pedofilo" como lo llamaba su sucesor en la piscina en la foto esa?

Uy esto suena a liquidao.

Al Infierno con el, ah no que es lo que busca precisamente....


----------



## javvi (17 Mar 2021)

*Miércoles 17 de Marzo 22:00h, directo con Santi Royuela: La fosa de desaparecidos de Almacellas
*
No es exactamente Almacellas. 1km hacia el interior, más o menos.
Según ST llegan vivos. los liquidan en el chalet y del chalet a la fosa. 
Ya hay puesta denuncia.


----------



## LetalFantasy (17 Mar 2021)




----------



## Íñigo Montoya (17 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Lo de las huellas don @Íñigo Montoya, pueden eludirlo argumentando que robaban papeles en blanco del despacho del Mena y por éso unas notas son en papel cuadriculado, incluso milimetrado me ha parecido ver algunas, y otras no.
> 
> Y lo del ADN lo vimos en los sesentaytantos objetos que había en la furgoneta Kangoo que no vio el policía que se asomo ni los que abrieron la puerta de atrás con una palanqueta y a lo bruto (sin esperar a que viniera el dueño con las llaves) y que al sabueso no le hicieron ni topezar.
> 
> ...



¿Miles de hojas y cartulinas en blanco manoseadas por Mena? No cuela.


----------



## javvi (17 Mar 2021)

*LO ULTIMISIIMO DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA*


----------



## javvi (17 Mar 2021)

*Nuevas opiniones sobre el expediente Royuela*


----------



## javvi (17 Mar 2021)

*Se suspende el directo de esta noche*


----------



## javvi (17 Mar 2021)

*EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA - ESPECIAL 11M*


----------



## javvi (17 Mar 2021)

*EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA CON INMATRIX

EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA - Parte 1 *
EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA - Parte 1 #expedienteroyuela


----------



## Uritorco (17 Mar 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


>



Joer, si parece un buenazo el tipo y con pinta de venerable. Lo que hay que ver. Y de masón a masón. Es la "realidad" que nos vende el Gran Hermano de la Escuadra y el Compás.


----------



## Tigershark (17 Mar 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


>



Con que suficiencia habla moviendo su copa de cognac desde la cima del poder , impartiendo justicia para los tontos mortales , un iluminado en toda regla ,obviamente miente como un bellaco cuando se mira al espejo se produce arcadas pero tiene que quedar bien que para eso le hacen la entrevista supongo porque ya sabe que el expediente royuela va a salir tarde o temprano , pero deja ver por momentos su verdadera personalidad , no hay bien ni hay mal solamente el color del cristal donde lo mirás...da pavor el sujeto , menudo psicópata , hasta la rata ebola le mira acojonado , una mente criminal.


----------



## Peritta (18 Mar 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> ¿Miles de hojas y cartulinas en blanco manoseadas por Mena? No cuela.



Éso es lo inapelable señor. Estamos de acuerdo joer.
Algún documentillo se puede falsificar y con él dársela con queso a los peritos. Éso es lo que pienso yo que aún no me termino de creer que la caligrafía sea un ciencia exacta, pero el volumen de las falsificaciones hace inviable la posibilidad de la falsificación. 

La ausencia de querellas y denuncias de los del gremio -muy clara su explicación por cierto- y el manto de silencio que le ha caído paencima a la cosa, como si alguien hubiera decretado el secreto de sumario, no solo le da credibilidad al expediente Royuela sino que muestra bien a las claras hasta donde llega la conspiración. 

Miedo me da.

Hay que hacer borrón y cuenta nueva y "matar" al sistema. Está la administración tomada por el enemigo y si no es capaz de despiojarse a sí misma la tiene que matar el pueblo y establecer una administración nueva o paralela. O militarizarla como hicieron con los controladores aéreos. 
Lo que no íbamos a tener son suficientes militares para tanta administración. 

El enemigo es pues poderoso, inmenso. Y tendremos en la trinchera de enfrente no solo a los que actúan sino también a los que se inhiben y consienten, pecando por omisión y por la paga

como las putas.

Cuatro millones de funcionarios y empleados públicos e interinos y arrimados se oponen a que el expediente Royuela vea la luz, igual que se opusieron al esclarecimiento del 11-M. 

Si nos hacemos taifas o ciudades-estado independientes para matar a la administración -y volver a reconstruir España otra vez- corremos el riesgo de ser fagocitados por las potencias y países vecinos como hicieron los legionarios romanos con las ropas de Jesucristo.

Es por ésto por lo que lo vamos a tener chungo para darle difusión. No van a querer mirar por el telescopio de Galileo. El manto de silencio es lo mejor que pueden hacer y lo saben. 
El tiempo corre a su favor y los jóvenes no tienen memoria.
_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (18 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Él hace redondelitos en los puntos porque se toma más tiempo para escribirlas. Las de Mena son más arrebatadas, como fruto de un calentón o una ocurrencia.



Eso de los redondelitos en los puntos, fue una moda de los 60,s, no se de donde vino , lo se porque yo me adherí a esa moda , me esforcé mucho en conseguirlo , hasta que años después lo abandoné, pero cualquier estudiante de esa época de bachillerato o acceso a la Universidad, os lo diría.


----------



## Sdenka (18 Mar 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Pues bueno, dicho todo esto, creo que si se encontraran huellas dactilares de los acusados en las notas (casi preferiría eso que restos de ADN, que igual es más fácil "añadir a posteriori") eso pasaría a estar en el nivel 1 o 2 nada menos, muy a la par con las pruebas caligráficas.
> 
> Que como decís si no aparecen pruebas del cuerpo del delito, y están protegidos judicialmente, no les va a caer una condena, pero estaría más cerca la condena social.
> 
> Yo sí que veo muy importante que se pudieran conseguir (si es que técnicamente es viable, como decía, que no sé)



Video, Min. 4:24 _(…) lo de analizar las huellas de los papeles que te enviaba Royuela desde el sur de Francia. Si pudiéramos identificarle a través de las huellas será pan comido. Los anónimos no serán tales, podremos atribuírselos y con los antecedentes que tiene, cualquier juez dictaminará su falsedad sin dudar un instante. Además, si fuera necesario, podríamos introducir algunos de los que lleven sus huellas en los que sacó el del 21 del archivo y por ahí tampoco tendría salida. Una buena idea. ¡A ver si tenemos suerte!_

Según los papeles relativos a la trama de Alegret de 2009, se solicitaron esas pruebas. No sé si fue antes o después de esa carta, cuando el secretario judicial suspende las comparecencias de las personas citadas a declarar _en tanto no se reciban los dictámenes encomendados al departamento dactilográfica de la policía autonómica_. (Página 6)

También está la carta posterior en la que afirman haber destruido las notas que no les interesan (se entiende, las que tendrían huellas de los implicados) para utilizar sólamente las que tenían huellas de Alberto e ir contra él:

Video, Min. 19:10 _Ahora vete pensando, sin prisas porque nos sobra tiempo, contando con los documentos que te hizo llegar anónimamente Alberto Royuela, y teniendo presente que ya has hecho desaparecer aquellos que no nos interesan, cómo podemos involucrarle en la trama para denunciarle por falsedad y denuncia falsa, calumnia y todo lo que se te pueda ocurrir, que yo, por mi parte, ya voy pensando en ello._


----------



## javvi (18 Mar 2021)

*ALBERTO ROYUELA Y EL OPUS DEI*
De todas las denuncias que ha puesto Alberto Royuela, la más antigua que hemos encontrado es la de 1971 contra el OPUS DEI.
Alberto Royuela Fernández, Opus Dei: asociación no constituida legalmente y con fines distintos de los que aparenta
Sobre esta denuncia le preguntan a Santiago Royuela en el video *Nuevas opiniones sobre el expediente Royuela* (minuto 3:28)

Esta denuncia la sitúa Santiago en la reacción al Concilio Vaticano II y la teología de la liberación de los sectores de la iglesia católica más tradicionales y conservadores. El OPUS DEI sería, entonces, una pieza más de ese frente destructor de la Iglesia con el pretexto de su modernización.
La denuncia la pone Alberto Royuela Fernández en colaboración con el Padre José María Alba Cereceda (1924, 2002), quien debió ser un aliado suyo, como en años posteriores lo fue el izquierdista Juan Martínez Grasa.
Alba Cereceda fue un sacerdote jesuita, que debió pertenecer a la fracción de la Orden de Jesús más reacia a los aires renovadores de la Teología de la Liberación que, incluso, llegó a un intento de fusión entre Catolicismo y Marxismo.
Su posicionamiento anti renovador lo vemos en una breve biografía: "_Ante el abandono de las antiguas tradiciones de la Iglesia y de la sana doctrina por parte de muchos, el Padre José María Alba, por inspiración del Padre Jaime Piulachs, fundó el 26 de junio de 1969 la Unión Seglar de San Antonio Mª Claret"_
Fundó un Instituto Religioso para sacerdotes, la* Sociedad Misionera de Cristo Rey.
Pequeña biografía del Padre Alba. | Jóvenes de San José*
*Opus Dei: asociación no constituida legalmente, y con fines distintos de los que aparenta*
Ya por entonces, el OPUS DEI había acumulado un enorme patrimonio y se había convertido en una maquinaria muy poderosa que controlaba bancos, empresas y medios de comunicación. Todo, rodeado de un gran oscurantismo 
Se denuncia que el *OPUS DEI* no tiene un domicilio registrado al que se pueda ir a pedir cuentas; no se sabe quiénes son los directivos; no se sabe exactamente cuáles son sus bienes.
La denuncia se basa en la propia doctrina de la OBRA expresada por su fundador en las _Conversaciones con Monseñor Escrivá de Balaguer, _que se hace incompatible con el estatuto legal al que el OPUS se acogía durante el Franquismo, de acuerdo con los concordatos que el Estado Español tenía con la Santa Sede.
La acusaciones de Royuela les resultarán familiares a muchos: "_Es necesario relatar cómo actúan los grupos de presión económico-políticos, como la Sociedad Sacerdotal de la Santa Cruz y Opus Dei, que actúa de una forma clandestina que suele designarse con palabras extranjeras como Mafia, Trust, &c" _
_"Cuando la opinión pública bien preparada aparece indiferente a la política, estos grupos de presión emprenden la acción directa contra el poder de una forma oculta, con maniobras sutiles"
"En tal aspecto, conviene recordar que la Masonería, cuyos fines se desarrollan internacionalmente de una manera similar a los del Opus Dei, hasta el punto de llamarse a éste la «Mafia blanca», está rigurosamente prohibida en España por la Ley del 9 de febrero de 1939"_
¿Hasta qué punto acertó Royuela (y Alba Cereceda) al señalar a la *OBRA *del sacerdote barbastrense como una Mafia Blanca?
La acusación no puede ser más grave:
_El Opus Dei puede ser el definitivo enterrador de la religión católica en España, al comprobar los miembros de la Iglesia que pese a la doctrina católica y a la condena de las asociaciones secretas, la propia Iglesia consiente que un Instituto aparentemente secular, indisponga a todos los creyentes que contemplan las finalidades hipócritas de dominación que bajo capa religiosa realiza una asociación como el Opus Dei._
Se ha escrito mucho sobre las siniestras actividades del OPUS, hasta best sellers como El Cogido Da Vinci. Unas veces con más rigor y otras con menos rigor.
_




_

Algunos, incluso, han visto una simbología extraña en ellos que recuerda cierta tradición cabalística hebrea. En sus cruces no aparece el cuerpo de Jesús, ni el acrónimo latino INRI, _Iesvs Nazarenvs Rex Ivdaeorvm_ (Jesús de Nazaret, Rey de los Judíos).
Lo que sí llama la atención es esa Cruz junto a una Rosa, que algunos han interpretado como La Rosa Cruz con toda la simbología que eso conlleva.






_Algunas opiniones sobre José María Escrivá.
20 PRINCIPALES HEREJÍAS DEL OPUS DEI
Rosacruz_


----------



## Sdenka (18 Mar 2021)

Sobre el padre Alba:

http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/bolonia-1.pdf

France Salvatore, declaraciones 29.05.1982:

_Miro las fotos de la página 19 de L'Espresso del 24.11.74. La foto que aparece es la de Francesco Zaffoni.

En Barcelona frecuentaba la oficina de Royuela Alberto, usando la máquina de escribir y el teléfono para necesidades comerciales, mientras que Zaffoni era empleado de Royuela. Tuve más de una pelea con Alberto. Había formado parte de la "guardia de Franco", pero en mi opinión tenía poco peso. Recuerdo que una de las querellas se refiere al hecho de que había difundido el falso rumor de que estaba organizando una reunión de todos los exiliados italianos. En esa ocasión, en un primer momento, reiteró que la iniciativa era cierta y luego admitió que no lo era. Desde entonces, habiéndome acusado de explotar su teléfono, nunca nos volvimos a ver. Conocí al portugués Carvalho, era amigo de Royuela. Carvalho dijo que había sido expulsado de la FFAA portuguesa por enfermedad mental. Era el momento del juicio de Violante, que critiqué, conversando con él. Como nos acusó de no haber tenido siquiera el valor de matar al juez, dijo que podría hacerlo él mismo. Le respondí que ni siquiera habría tenido tiempo de llegar a Savona. A los pocos días se vio obligado a huir de Barcelona porque la policía lo buscaba por atracos.

Al encontrarse en Italia sin dinero, montó la noticia publicada por L'Espresso, para vengarse de nosotros, tal vez pensando que Royuela había denunciado a la policía su presencia en Barcelona. Carvalho tenía las 5 fotografías por haberlas robado de un cajón del escritorio de Royuela. (…) No he visto la foto de Zaffoni que aparece en L'Espresso pero sabía que se la había dado a Royuela. Sin embargo, reconozco a Zaffoni, que usaba anteojos._


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2021)

Energia libre dijo:


> Biden ni siquiera tiene acceso a "La Bestia", el Cadillac blindado en el que se pasea el Presidente, y por supuesto no tiene acceso a la Fuerza Aérea 1, ni a la 2, (ambas son fortalezas voladoras y estaciones de mando que no tienen igual).
> 
> Tampoco tiene acceso a la Casa Blanca ni al Pentágono.
> 
> ...



¿Fuentes?


----------



## javvi (18 Mar 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Sobre el padre Alba:
> 
> http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/bolonia-1.pdf
> 
> ...



Muy buena aportación. Del padre José María Alba no sabía nada hasta que se lo escuché a Santiago en el video. Me pasa por desestimar la sección prensa e ir siempre a la de documentos. Allí también tiene que haber claves importantes. Además lo enlaza con otros temas que ya tenía pensado empezar a meterles mano para los siguientes postes.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Muy buena aportación. Del padre José María Alba no sabía nada hasta que se lo escuché a Santiago en el video. Me pasa por desestimar la sección prensa e ir siempre a la de documentos. Allí también tiene que haber claves importantes. Además lo enlaza con otros temas que ya tenía pensado empezar a *meterles mano* para los siguientes postes.



Ten cuidado con la VIOGEN.


----------



## Debunker (18 Mar 2021)

No se que pasa que, no puedo citar a Sdenka, pero bueno muchos foreros hablan sobre el tema huellas y ADN .

Como a google se le puede pregunta todo, he preguntado el tiempo que se mantiene una huella sobre el papel y esto es lo que me ha contestado:


*Respuesta:*

Todo depende de la grasa corporal que se tenga en el momento de tocar algo, puede ser papel, vidrio, etc.

*Huella dactilar*
Si la grasa es poca, dura alrededor de media hora a cuarenta y cinco minutos, a partir de allí, la grasa se empieza a oxidar, y se borra la* huella*, pero en otras *huellas* que hayan tenido mucha grasa o sudor, o sangre, pueden durar mas de 70 días.

En cuanto tiempo se borran las huellas digitales de un papel | Eclixxo.com

En otro dice, 

Mientra permanezca intacta y que nada pueda borrarla, esa huella permanecera toda la vida. existen metodos para hacer visible esa huella. Si no se encontraran huellas en un documento de papel y se deseara restaurar el mismo, se podrá hacer esto sumergiendo el documento en una solución de cloruro de mercurio. La reacción que se produce es color blanca y puede ser removida solamente con agua. Desde luego, esto puede ser detectado en el encolado del papel y algunas veces en la grafía o escritura. Lo anteriormente descrito puede ser especialmente útil cuando se decide intentar otra técnica para el revelado de huellas latentes. Debe tenerse en cuenta que el "nitrato de plata elimina restos de aceites y aminoácidos, lo que limita la posterior aplicación de ninhidrina para la búsqueda de huellas latentes; por lo tanto, en un examen sistemático de las muestras, la aplicación del nitrato de plata debe ser posterior a la aplicación de la ninhidrina."Una vez que las huellas han sido reveladas, se fijarán con el objeto de proporcionarles la protección y duración adecuadas; para ello se aplicará una capa de barniz transparente, rociado finamente sobre la huella revelada y su soporte; una vez que ha secado esta primera capa, se aplicarán las necesarias para su protección. El nitrato de plata también es útil en superficies porosas y ofrece resultados satisfactorios al ser utilizado sobre superficies húmedas o superficies que han sido previamente humedecidas (donde todos los elementos solubles en agua han sido removidos). Acuerdate que toda huella se puede borrar con tan solo pasarle un paño.

Para más confusión otro,


*Ningún método científico puede determinar el período de tiempo que dura una huella digital en un objeto. *Hay muchos factores que determinan la duración de una huella digital en cualquier superficie u objeto, siendo las condiciones ambientales las más importantes. Influencia primaria en la longevidad de las impresiones.

En algunos casos, se han descubierto huellas dactilares en objetos que no se han alterado durante más de 40 años. A veces, las impresiones no se pueden encontrar en un objeto o superficie que se manipuló recientemente, ya que la mayoría de las impresiones se eliminan cuando se limpia la superficie. Tampoco es posible determinar la edad de una impresión latente con métodos científicos sin saber cuándo se limpió por completo una superficie por completo, según la División de Investigación Criminal de Dakota del Sur."

En cualquier caso huellas tan antiguas sobre papel que a saber donde han sido guardadas, está chungo, si quedara alguna tendría un proceso complicado y muy técnico detectarlas y sigo diciendo lo mismo, la decisión de encontrar huellas solo la puede tomar un juzgado, imaginaros que lo hicieran los Royuela, de donde sacarían las huellas de Mena para compararlas? supongamos que las obtienen de algún documento oficial, su DNI o algo, el juzgado necesita investigar si la prueba que se aporta es real y cierto y si el juzgado pasa hasta el culo de investigarlo como hacen con los papeles, estamos en lo mismo, ningún juzgado donde se han presentado los papeles de Mena han pedido una pericial de la escritura, las únicas periciales que hay son las que han hecho los Royuelas, ¿sirven de algo? ni siquiera sirven para iniciar una investigación y claro es así porque lo juzgados y la justicia encubren este tema y aunque tuvieras un vídeo con la confesión de varios delitos de crímenes de Mena, estaríamos en lo mismo.


----------



## javvi (18 Mar 2021)

[


Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Ten cuidado con la VIOGEN.



Has caído en la trampa, cuando te he visto, he pensado: seguro que este bobo no se resiste a hacer la gracieta de turno con la expresión que he utilizado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Has caído en la trampa, cuando te he visto, he pensado: seguro que este bobo no se resiste a hacer la gracieta de turno con la expresión que he utilizado.



En ese caso, seguro que ya sabes lo que te toca a continuación:


----------



## javvi (18 Mar 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> En ese caso, seguro que ya sabes lo que te toca a continuación:



Pues sí, sí lo sé, porque te repites más que el gazpacho pasado de ajo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Pues sí, sí lo sé, porque te repites más que el gazpacho pasado de ajo.



Lo mismo que os repetís los acólitos de Royuela.


----------



## javvi (18 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> *Huella dactilar*
> Si la grasa es poca, dura alrededor de media hora a cuarenta y cinco minutos, a partir de allí, la grasa se empieza a oxidar, y se borra la* huella*, pero en otras *huellas* que hayan tenido mucha grasa o sudor, o sangre, pueden durar mas de 70 días.



Esto nos lleva a otro tipo de prueba que tengo entendido que los tribunales desechan y que tienen que ver con los psicópatas: la máquina de la verdad. Una persona normal, cuando está en una situación muy tensa y tiene que mentir, los contenidos mentales (el alma, psiké) se traducen corporalmente en determinados síntomas exteriores: sudoración, enrojecimiento, dilatación del iris ( o algo así, ahora estoy cansado para consultar a google). Esto es lo que mide la llamada máquina de la verdad. El problema es que hay gente que miente sin ninguna de estas manifestaciones. Ni les tiembla el pulso, ni se ponen nerviosos, ni tienen la voz quebrada, ni rastro de mala conciencia.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (18 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> No se que pasa que, no puedo citar a Sdenka, pero bueno muchos foreros hablan sobre el tema huellas y ADN .
> 
> Como a google se le puede pregunta todo, he preguntado el tiempo que se mantiene una huella sobre el papel y esto es lo que me ha contestado:
> 
> ...



Gracias por su búsqueda de información sobre el tema.

Mis esperanzas al respecto de lo que yo indicaba, prácticamente desvanecidas pues.

Está claro que una vez que pasa poco tiempo ya no sirve eso que sale en las series de TV de echar unos "polvos de talco mágicos" a las superficies e iluminar con una linterna UV. Y menos si no ha sido sobre un material como por ejemplo un plástico liso color piano, y preferiblemente después de comerte una bolsa de patatas fritas.

Ya me parecía que podía ser difícil antes de conocer los plazos de tiempo tan cortos para que se desvanezcan que cita el primer artículo.

Después de leer eso, aunque quizás pudiera haber alguna posibilidad remota, por lo que dice la segunda referencia, y quizás también por lo que dicen las cartas interceptadas sobre cuando querían darle la vuelta a la tortilla usando al servicio de dactilografía para detectar las huellas de Royuela en algunas notas, descartando aquellas que no interesaban a los implicados (pero claro, entonces desde la impresión de las huellas también había pasado muchísimo menos tiempo) incluso aunque tengas algún conocido dentro del mundo policial no vas a poder sacar nada, y menos aún sin tener detrás el respaldo de toda la maquinaria del estado que pueda hacer uso de las técnicas de análisis más avanzadas que existan, que pudiera ser capaz de detectar pequeños restos en la superficie del papel después de tantos años, si es que los hubiera.

Además veo que varios métodos de análisis citados supondrían la "destrucción" o "alteración grave" de los originales, cosa que solo tendría sentido hacer cuando el juez que asume esa pérdida (con tal de intentar sacar más información relevante) antes hubiera realizado todas las otras pruebas que no fueran destructivas, como el escaneo oficial de alta resolución, análisis caligráfico, de tipo de tinta...

Qué rabia.


----------



## javvi (18 Mar 2021)

*Lo que le está pasando al juez Fernando Presencia, explicado por el que sería el psicópata de Mena.*


----------



## javvi (18 Mar 2021)

No sé si me estoy enterando bien de esta cuestión de la huellas dactilares. Parece que son más efímeras de lo que pensábamos. Entonces, me pregunto si cuando se ve a Alberto Royuela en algunos videos cogiendo las hojas con unos guantes de plástico ¿está haciendo un teatro? ¿es irrelevante si se los pone o no?


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (18 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> No sé si me estoy enterando bien de esta cuestión de la huellas dactilares. Parece que son más efímeras de lo que pensábamos. Entonces, me pregunto si cuando se ve a Alberto Royuela en algunos videos cogiendo las hojas con unos guantes de plástico ¿está haciendo un teatro? ¿es irrelevante si se los pone o no?



Yo no me había fijado en que haga eso, supongo que en la mayoría de videos trabajan con las transcripciones.

Bueno, lo veo lógico, intentará ser precavido para preservar lo que pueda quedar, y para no dejar las suyas propias, más aún con el precedente que se cita en el vídeo sobre María Eugenia Alegret, el que nos ha recordado Sdenka, en que Mena le dice a la juez que tienen que mirar lo de la sugerencia de Irigaray de si se podrían localizar las huellas de Royuela en alguna de las notas "anónimas" que le llegaban a la juez, para echarle la culpa a Royuela de ser el responsable de las mismas.


----------



## javvi (18 Mar 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Yo no me había fijado en que haga eso, supongo que en la mayoría de videos trabajan con las transcripciones.
> 
> Bueno, lo veo lógico, intentará ser precavido para preservar lo que pueda quedar, y para no dejar las suyas propias, más aún con el precedente que se cita en el vídeo sobre María Eugenia Alegret, el que nos ha recordado Sdenka, en que Mena le dice a la juez que tienen que mirar lo de la sugerencia de Irigaray de si se podrían localizar las huellas de Royuela en alguna de las notas "anónimas" que le llegaban a la juez, para echarle la culpa a Royuela de ser el responsable de las mismas.



He encontrado un video de lo que decía. Santiago dice que les acaba de llegar una información de Francia. Nótese que, al contrario de otros videos, una cosa es lo que lee Santiago: las fotocopias y otra cosa lo que Alberto saca de una carpeta, con los colores originales. Todo lo que toca Santiago son las fotocopias.
O quedan pruebas dactilares o no quedan. Si están muy deterioradas no valen. El juez las tiene que desestimar. No sé mucho de derecho: imagino que el juez dicta sentencia cruzando varias pruebas, lo que hará que la balanza se incline a un determinado lado. Si a la prueba dactilar se le suma la caligráfica, más varios testimonios creíbles, más cuentas bancarias no declaradas que se pueda probar, etc, entonces: culpable.


----------



## javvi (18 Mar 2021)

*La alianza de Denunciantes del Autorismo Judicial denuncia al CGPJ por los hechos del Exp. Royuela*


----------



## javvi (18 Mar 2021)

*¿HAY ALGUIEN REALMENTE EXCAVANDO EN MEQUINENZA?*
Llamadas a Mequinenza preguntando por las fosas: ayuntamiento. bares, hostales e incluso la GC de Caspe. El amigo Boor le echa un par.


----------



## javvi (18 Mar 2021)

*BUSCADOR DE FOSAS DEL GOBIERNO DE ARAGÓN
MEQUINENZA *
_Actualmente esta localidad ya no cuenta con fosas comunes. Buena parte del término municipal quedó bajo el agua al ser construido el pantano que lleva su nombre. Los campos del municipio fueron escenario, secundario pero igualmente sangriento, de la Batalla del Ebro. A decir de los informantes entrevistados, en lugares como el “Barranco del Médico” se consumieron literalmente al sol los cuerpos de muchísimos soldados sin que nadie se molestase nunca en recogerlos.
Fosa común desaparecida - Mequinenza_
*NO SÓLO DESAPERECEN LOS CUERPOS EN FOSAS COMUNES, TAMBIÉN DESAPARECEN LAS FOSAS COMUNES.*


----------



## elnota (18 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *¿HAY ALGUIEN REALMENTE EXCAVANDO EN MEQUINENZA?*
> Llamadas a Mequinenza preguntando por las fosas: ayuntamiento. bares, hostales e incluso la GC de Caspe. El amigo Boor le echa un par.



Es buenísimo


----------



## Tigershark (19 Mar 2021)

Menudo imbecil el michael voor diciendo que zapatero asesinaba a la gente y los enterraba en Mequinenza , demostrando lo mucho que sabe del expediente royuela.., una hora larga de imbecilidades, de chascarrillos sin gracia alguna, sorprende que el mismo santiago royuela haya comentado el vídeo y le haya parecido gracioso, supongo que Pedro Rosillo estará encantado ..en fin ,Serafín.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Mar 2021)

Hoy teneis directo a las 18:00 horas.


----------



## javvi (19 Mar 2021)

Después de las llamadas, que son muy graciosas, Boor debate con un tal Juanjo.
Según Michael Boor, o Voor, detrás del ER está P. Iglesias, que controla el ceneí. Su interlocutor lo pone en duda, Boor reconoce que nadie domina totalmente La Casa. 
Lo de las fosas es humo, no hay nada. 
Para el interlocutor "la guerra es la política y el chantaje es la cloaca". El Arconte tiene un papel principal en el chantaje al gobierno. Aunque sean unos demonios están chantajeados. Hay varios personajes: El Campechano, P. Iglesias.
Para Boor el Coletas sigue siendo muy fuerte, para el interlocutor no. 
Para Boor es muy fácil falsificar documentos. 
Para Juanjo, el interlocutor, lo que hay que entender es que lo que hay detrás del ER y los nuevos youtubers es un juego de chantajes entre las distintas logias, que luego trabajan para los mismos. Luchan entre ellos y trabajan para los mismos. Hay intereses internacionales en España.
Hay que tener mucha paciencia: entran y salen continuamente del ER, cambian de tema constantemente, se interrumpen entre ellos, dejan las argumentaciones a medias, mucho chascarrillo. 
Al Arconte le llaman el Judeante. Su argumento que le relaciona con la guerra biológica, el ejercito y China se me escapa. Hay de fondo una guerra de chantajes.
Al final hay otra conversación con una chica. Se menciona el ER, pero no aportan nada nuevo. La chica es menos escéptica con el ER. Le da más crédito a los documentos. Boor insiste en la teoría de la Coleta que está detrás del ER.


----------



## Debunker (19 Mar 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Menudo imbecil el michael voor diciendo que zapatero asesinaba a la gente y los enterraba en Mequinenza , demostrando lo mucho que sabe del expediente royuela.., una hora larga de imbecilidades, de chascarrillos sin gracia alguna, sorprende que el mismo santiago royuela haya comentado el vídeo y le haya parecido gracioso, supongo que Pedro Rosillo estará encantado ..en fin ,Serafín.



Sí, me ha sorprendido que Santi entrara a comentar cuando lo están despellejando y manteniendo la tesis de que esto es una guerra de Podemos contra el PSOE se supone, termino por no entender nada , el desconocimiento de ese tío del ER es total, pero los que no conozcan el ER se quedarán con esas opiniones


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (19 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Después de las llamadas, que son muy graciosas, Boor debate con un tal Juanjo.
> Según Michael Boor, o Voor, detrás del ER está P. Iglesias, que controla el ceneí. Su interlocutor lo pone en duda, Boor reconoce que nadie domina totalmente La Casa.
> Lo de las fosas es humo, no hay nada.
> Para el interlocutor "la guerra es la política y el chantaje es la cloaca". El Arconte tiene un papel principal en el chantaje al gobierno. Aunque sean unos demonios están chantajeados. Hay varios personajes: El Campechano, P. Iglesias.
> ...



Claro, Pablo Iglesias fomentando la popularización de un expediente que implica directamente como uno de los máximos responsables del mismo, a uno con el que creó Podemos...
Además con Royuela padre diciendo en vídeos que tiene los datos de cómo ha comprado un terreno por un pastizal en dinero negro para hacerse otro chalet...
Estoy viendo otros vídeos suyos, y tiene labia, pero menudo gilipollas sobradito.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (19 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *La alianza de Denunciantes del Autorismo Judicial denuncia al CGPJ por los hechos del Exp. Royuela*



Se agradece la denuncia esa, y ese punto de vista en el que incide sobre la prevaricación en el CGPJ por hacerse los locos habiendo sido notificados oficialmente de un determinado tema del expediente, sin actuar en consecuencia, pero macho, esa denuncia está llena de erratas, ya la podrían haber repasado un poco con los Royuela antes de presentarla. Ni siquiera sé si creerme el número de DNI del que la presenta, con solo 6 cifras (¿igual es un señor muy mayor? La letra J sí que coincide con el número de 6 cifras si tomas el resto de dividirlo por 23, igual su DNI tiene 2 ceros de inicio y no los pone)


----------



## javvi (19 Mar 2021)

*LOS ROYUELA Y MAURICO CARLAVILLA, ALIAS MAURICIO KARL*
Un tal Eduardo Connolly de Pernas, se interesó por este enigmático personaje Mauricio Carlavilla (1896-1982) , se puso a investigar sobre su vida y acabó publicando el resultado de sus pesquisas en un artículo de la revista Hibris, (2004)
Fue un policía-escritor que usaba el pseudónimo de Mauricio Karl. Más que nada fue un investigador del comunismo y la masonería. Según la sesgada Wikipedia era anticomunista, antisemita, y antimasón.
Sus libros tuvieron cierto éxito en los años treinta con libros como _El comunismo en España_, 1932, _Asesinos de España: marxismo, anarquismo, masonería_, 1937. Ya en los cincuenta, sesenta publicó libros con títulos tan sugerentes como: _Guerra, sobre lo que sabe el FBI y la inteligencia militar americana sobre cuándo estallará_, Editorial Nos,1953;
_Pearl Harbour, traición de Roosevelt_, Editorial Nos, 1954; _Malenkov. Biografía política y psicosexual_, Editorial Nos, 1954; _Sodomitas_, Editorial Nos, 1956; o _Borbones masones_, Acervo, 1967.
Todo un precursor de las teorías de la conspiración que ahora anegan internet incluyendo este hilo.
¿Y todo esto qué tiene que ver con el Expediente Royuela? pues que Eduardo Connolly para sus investigaciones sobre Mauricio Karl tuve que entrevistar a una serie de personas que son los siguientes: _Ernesto Milà Rodríguez, Fermín Brocos, Jerez Riesco, Jorge Mota, Ramón Bau, Paradela Castro, y la familia Royuela._
Algo tiene que ver: Ernesto Mila Rodríguez es, de hecho, el primer no Royuela en salir en el canal de los Royuela: en el octavo video que subieron

*Ernesto Mila* es un conocido activista de la llamada extrema derecha catalana. Militó en el Partido Español Nacional Socialista (PENS). Se dice que colaboró con el SECED franquista. Ha pasado por el Círculo de José Antonio, el Frente Nacional de Juventud; se le ha acusado de atacar una sinagoga en Francia, poner una bomba en Madrid; huir a Sudamérica y allí hacer amistad con el nazi *Klaus Barbie* y el fascista *Stefano Delle Chiaie, *personaje también muy vinculado a Royuela; de regreso a España atacar una sede de la UCD; ingresar en la prisión de Carabanchel; salir y ser ingresado en la Modelo de Barcelona.
Independiente de lo que haya de verdad en todo esto, el hombre tiene un curriculum impresionante. Normal que en el video de los Royuela parezca cansado y se desvincule de toda actividad política en la actualidad.
Ernesto Milà - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
*Fermín Brocos.* Con este nombre hay un pintor gallego.

*José Luis Jerez Riesco. *Según la Wikipedia un abogado, escritor y publicista de extrema derecha español. También le vinculan con *Stefano Delle Chiaie *con la CEDADE, con Fuerza Nueva,y hasta editó una versión de los Protocolos de Sion. Ha escrito muchos libros, por lo visto todos sobre el tema de la Falange.
José Luis Jerez Riesco - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
*JORGE MOTA ARAS *Presidente de la CEDADE.
*RAMON BAU *Otro militante de CEDADE, también editor, se le asocia con Pedro Varela.
BAU, EL AUTOR DE LA CAUSA FASCISTA
*PARADELA CASTRO *Autor de obras como:
*Cuestiones judeomasónicas o el eterno contubernio,o Talmud, el, *
Y por último la familia Royuela, que creo que no hace falta que se la presente.
Santiago Royuela debió ser entrevistado por Connolly. El pequeño de los Royuela recuerda que Mauricio Karl impartía clases de falangismo y carlismo. Y sobre el problema de la masonería, el judaísmo y el comunismo, Esas reuniones se hacían en el piso de la calle Diputación era del Padre Alba, asociación Sacerdotal San Antonio María Claret. Del que se ha hablado en algún poste reciente. El retrato de Mauricio Karl hecho por Santiago es: «_Mauricio Carlavilla era un gran fumador de habanos, decía no poder dejar de fumar porque ello implicaría no poder escribir. Era un hombre de comer pocas cantidades pero muy goloso. Su desayuno siempre era un huevo crudo, con naranja, miel y cereales, pues le daban fuerzas. Su plato preferido era la paella, ¡sobre todo la de mi madre Catalina!" _

Según Santiago también era aficionado a los libros, a la horchata en verano y como buen friolero le gustaba el clima de Barcelona. A sus hermanos les daba de propina un duro de plata.
En fin, detalles de una historia que tampoco nos han ocultado los Royuela. En estas cuestiones de sus orígenes hablan sin ningún complejo.
Mauricio Carlavilla del Barrio 1896-1982
Eduardo Connolly de Pernas, Mauricio Carlavilla: el encanto de la conspiración, 2004
Mauricio Carlavilla


----------



## Peritta (19 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *Lo que le está pasando al juez Fernando Presencia, explicado por el que sería el psicópata de Mena.*




El corporativismo gremial es uno de nuestros mayores pecados.
Luego que no nos llamen cainitas que éso lo dicen para sembrarnos un sentimieto de culpa que nada tiene de bueno, es Otra Leyenda Negra. Haberlos haylos pero los espaniards no somos en general cainitas.

LLevacontrarias sí, ya ves tú lo que son las cosas.

El quinto poder dice el tío, no tiene cara. Más que un saco de monedas.
Éste es un señalaculpables más que un buscasoluciones.

-Hala, es el "quinto poder", no penséis más.

Ea, ya ha señalado al malo, al cabeza de turco o chivo espiatorio para que miremos para allá -o al dedo- y así no veamos lo que hace con la otra mano.




Del "quinto poder" ése es de donde sacan y parasitan, es la vaca que ordeñan y de la que come la administración. Si nos sangran a los autónomos y particulares que somos ganado ovino -o caprino, del que tira al monte-, ¿qué no harán con las empresas grandonas?.

Ésas están a ganar dinero y a tener a sus empleados contentos y no se meten en polítikas ni más averiguaciones.

El "quinto poder" ése que dice, se tiene que comer con patatas todo lo que salga por la puerta giratoria que quiera que no, y ponerle despacho, chofer, secretaria, segurata e intérprete.
Al revés no. Que el Pizarro ése les acabó tirando el escaño a la cara a los de la PP.

Y además el "quinto poder" ése se tiene que tragar todas las normativas, reglamentos y leyes cambiantes de un día para otro que publica nuestro el Boletín Oficial del Estado.

Además la mayor parte de ese "quinto poder" está en manos de la administración. ¿A ver si no?.

Que no nos cuente milongas porteñas.

Es la administración la hidra de las muchas cabezas y hay que matarla. Lo siento por nuestros funcionarios... bueno, lo de nuestros no sé, porque parece que no vienen con nosotros ni son de nuestro equipo. Pero a la administración hay que desamortizarla como hizo Napoleón con nuestra iglesia, que dejó uno de cada tres frailes y religiosos que había en España, bajo el argumento luciferino (de luces, siglo de las) de que no producían.

Igual que otros colectivos hoy en día.

Yo donde más parte de culpa hecho es sobre los hombros de los funcionarios. Y por lo mismo, por omisión y por ausencia de compromiso.

Más miedo que once jueces dice el refranero actualizado.
_____________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (19 Mar 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Claro, Pablo Iglesias fomentando la popularización de un expediente que implica directamente como uno de los máximos responsables del mismo, a uno con el que creó Podemos...
> Además con Royuela padre diciendo en vídeos que tiene los datos de cómo ha comprado un terreno por un pastizal en dinero negro para hacerse otro chalet...
> Estoy viendo otros vídeos suyos, y tiene labia, pero menudo gilipollas sobradito.



El mismo reconoce que no tiene ni P. idea del ER. Tendría que elaborar una tª de la conspiración en la que el Coletas conspira contra el Coletas sin que el Coletas se entere de que el Coletas está conspirando contra el Coletas.


----------



## javvi (19 Mar 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Se agradece la denuncia esa, y ese punto de vista en el que incide sobre la prevaricación en el CGPJ por hacerse los locos habiendo sido notificados oficialmente de un determinado tema del expediente, sin actuar en consecuencia, pero macho, esa denuncia está llena de erratas, ya la podrían haber repasado un poco con los Royuela antes de presentarla. Ni siquiera sé si creerme el número de DNI del que la presenta, con solo 6 cifras (¿igual es un señor muy mayor? La letra J sí que coincide con el número de 6 cifras si tomas el resto de dividirlo por 23, igual su DNI tiene 2 ceros de inicio y no los pone)





Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Se agradece la denuncia esa, y ese punto de vista en el que incide sobre la prevaricación en el CGPJ por hacerse los locos habiendo sido notificados oficialmente de un determinado tema del expediente, sin actuar en consecuencia, pero macho, esa denuncia está llena de erratas, ya la podrían haber repasado un poco con los Royuela antes de presentarla. Ni siquiera sé si creerme el número de DNI del que la presenta, con solo 6 cifras (¿igual es un señor muy mayor? La letra J sí que coincide con el número de 6 cifras si tomas el resto de dividirlo por 23, igual su DNI tiene 2 ceros de inicio y no los pone)



Por favor,¿algún detalle que nos ayude a los demás, en concreto, a saber de qué estás hablando? ¿minuto? ¿segundo?


----------



## Peritta (19 Mar 2021)

No me ha gustado el de las llamadas telefónicas. Lo poquito gusta, lo mucho empalaga y se pone mu pesao.

Además no se ha escrito un guión ni ha asumido un papel. Quiero decir que el tipo de las llamadas (sólo he oído diez minutos o así) no tenía claro si hacerse pasar por friki que compra picos y palas, por anticonspiranóico escandalizado, por vendedor de georadares, o por el propio Ruiz preguntando si aún queda algo de sitio en alguna fosa.

Estas cosas hay que prepararlas si las van a grabar y a difundir y no decir lo primero que te pase por la cabeza o corres el riesgo de quedar como un bromista telefónico sin mucha gracia.

Pero como idea no ha estado mal.
Cómo se nota que la primera que descolgó el teléfono le habían dicho que no hablara del tema.




Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Se agradece la denuncia esa, y ese punto de vista en el que incide sobre la prevaricación en el CGPJ por hacerse los locos habiendo sido notificados oficialmente de un determinado tema del expediente, sin actuar en consecuencia, pero macho, esa denuncia está llena de erratas, ya la podrían haber repasado un poco con los Royuela antes de presentarla. Ni siquiera sé si creerme el número de DNI del que la presenta, con solo 6 cifras (¿igual es un señor muy mayor? La letra J sí que coincide con el número de 6 cifras si tomas el resto de dividirlo por 23, igual su DNI tiene 2 ceros de inicio y no los pone)



Ésta es la respuesta que dejé en los comentarios del vídeo ése:

La banda no se creó en 2006 coño, sino que se desmanteló en esa fecha.

Don Santi si esa inexactitud sale en el apartado de HECHOS, lo mismo la judicatura se llama a andana.
Vamos, que hace como quien oye llover.

La banda ésta es una continuación del GAL y de aquellos crímenes de estado*. Lo que pasa es que han aprovechado la inmunidad, la impunidad y la oportunidad para volar por su cuenta y aceptar encargos del sector privado y de particulares.

Luego crearse no se creó en el 2006 sino que éstos ya tenían un rodaje.

Sí, parte de la culpa la tuvo don Josemari cuando tomó el poder, por no pasar una escobita y una fregona por el Ministerio del Interior que ya se le veían las pelusas hasta por debajo de la puerta.

Luego le pasó lo del 11-M y en el pecado se llevó la penitencia. ...Pero él ya no se presentaba a aquellas elecciones.

(*) A ver si puede entrevistar al excomisario Amedo para que nos ilustre, con alguna anécdota o algo, cómo es el ambiente cloaquil ya que las pruebas administrativas que tiene usté don Santiago, listas de pecados y pecadores digo, aunque inapelables, son algo tediosas.



___________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Tigershark (19 Mar 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Claro, Pablo Iglesias fomentando la popularización de un expediente que implica directamente como uno de los máximos responsables del mismo, a uno con el que creó Podemos...
> Además con Royuela padre diciendo en vídeos que tiene los datos de cómo ha comprado un terreno por un pastizal en dinero negro para hacerse otro chalet...
> Estoy viendo otros vídeos suyos, y tiene labia, pero menudo gilipollas sobradito.



Exacto tiene labia y poco más , lamentable es quedarse corto . Espero que el siguiente vídeo converse del expediente royuela con la chica del final del vídeo que parece más preparada, tendrá que pedir bastantes disculpas ,el bocachancla.



Debunker dijo:


> Sí, me ha sorprendido que Santi entrara a comentar cuando lo están despellejando y manteniendo la tesis de que esto es una guerra de Podemos contra el PSOE se supone, termino por no entender nada , el desconocimiento de ese tío del ER es total, pero los que no conozcan el ER se quedarán con esas opiniones



Otra de tantas , y no olvides al Arconte que seguro estará encantado con santi , porque a ese si lo despellejan vivo durante este vídeo y los anteriores..


----------



## Peritta (19 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Mauricio Carlavilla del Barrio 1896-1982
> Eduardo Connolly de Pernas, Mauricio Carlavilla: el encanto de la conspiración, 2004
> Mauricio Carlavilla



Joder con el Mauricio Karl.
Lo dicho, hay que fichar al Amedo para el foro. Los policías suelen escribir mu bien.

Sí, vamos a tropezar en la misma piedra otra vez. Y anda que no estamos avisaos.

No, retiro lo dicho, el corporativismo gremial no es nuestro principal pecado. Nuestro principal pecao es que leemos mu poco.


Jesús qué cruz.
_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Sdenka (19 Mar 2021)

Ya que @javvi ha mencionado a Delle Chiaie, que no sólo era amigo de Milá sino también de Alberto, dejo una lectura interesante sobre este personaje y su pasado, importante también para comprender el presente.

Al parecer, Mauricio Carlavilla mantuvo una estrecha relación de amistad con Roberto Conesa, el famoso comisario que resolvió los secuestros de Oriol y Villaescusa, por los que Alberto Royuela fue interrogado en 1977 (Página 2). Conesa era amigo de Alberto y también de Delle Chiaie. Según Mariano Sánchez Soler, la última aparición pública de Conesa _tuvo lugar en febrero de 1985, durante la celebración en Barcelona de las bodas de plata_ de Alberto, donde compartió mesa con Mariano Sánchez Covisa y el italiano.

Se menciona también a Sánchez Covisa en este artículo cuya lectura recomendó Santiago en el video nº2, basado a su vez en un artículo original de Interviú de octubre de 1977 en el que entrevistan a en ex-miembro del G.A.S. (Grupos de Acción Sindicalista). Sobre el día de la desarticulación del G.A.S. el 10 de enero de 1976, a raíz de la detención de 13 de sus integrantes en la plaza del Pino, habla Alberto en el video nº12.


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Mar 2021)

el conductor q llevaba dos ejecutados se la pega y gracias a eso encuentran los cadaveres, mafia rusa en Murcia/Levante

Investigan la muerte de dos extranjeros hallados desnudos y mutilados en Los Alcázares


----------



## javvi (19 Mar 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Según Mariano Sánchez Soler, la última aparición pública de Conesa _tuvo lugar en febrero de 1985, durante la celebración en Barcelona de las bodas de plata_ de Alberto, donde compartió mesa con Mariano Sánchez Covisa y el italiano.



·"_L'operació més tèrbola amb la qual va relacionar-se a Conesa fou l'intent d'assassinat de l'advocat, líder independentista canari i referent del grup terrorista* Moviment per l'Autodeterminació i Independència de l'Arxipèlag Canari*, *Antonio Cubillo.* Un grup armat que defensava l'africanitat de les Illes Canàries amb el suport d'Algèria i que va convertir-se un gran problema internacional per al govern espanyol del franquista reconvertit a democratacristià* Adolfo Suárez*."_
La operación más turbia relacionada con Conesa: el intento de asesinato de Cubillo. El artículo enlaza un video que no me deja pincharlo una segunda vez. Es este:* Cubillo, historia de un crimen de Estado. *Después de hablar unos cuantos tontos útiles de ETA y MPAIAC (el grupo terrorista por la independencia de Canarias) le toca al hombre de estado: el que fuera ministro de la UCD con Adolfo Suárez: Otero Novas.(minuto 49:28). Otero Novas recibe una llamada del presidente en la que le cuenta que los servicios secretos españoles han detectado que los EEUU están promocionando el MPAIAC, y lo seguirán haciendo hasta la independencia de Canarias, a no ser que ingresemos en la OTAN. Suárez le pregunta su opinión a Otero Novas: _"mire presidente, es como si hubieses recibido una carta del presidente de los EEUU: Querido presidente, o usted entra en la OTAN, o yo le promuevo la independencia de Canarias y ya sabe que estamos apoyando el movimiento de Cubillo" _Suárez había llegado a la misma conclusión. A partir de ahí empiezan a dar largas a los USA porque en ese momento no convenía entrar en la OTAN, aunque sabían que lo tenían que hacer tarde o temprano.
Ya se lo había oído decir en otras ocasiones:

Cuando empecé a fisgonear en el ER uno de los nombres que enseguida captó mi atención fue el de *Stefano Delle Chiaie *al que relacionaba con Gladio. Para mí este es uno de los puntos más oscuros de Royuela. Aquí hay un embrollo monumental, que sería muy largo de desarrollar. No se sabe muy bien si estos fascistas italianos creían realmente en unos ideales, si eran sicarios de la OTAN, tontos útiles, o si, como a Royuela, les manipularon o trataron de hacerlo.
Mi interpretación es que en España, como antes en Italia, las cloacas elaboraron una estrategia de tensión ya desde el principio del postfranquismo. La cloacas del estado manejan ambos extremos: el de izquierda: ETA, FRAP, GRAPO, como el de la derecha: Bomba del Papus, matones de Fuerza Nueva (SR y su madre no hablan muy bien de Blas Piñar), 23F.
Hay que dinamitar los sectores más patriotas del país, se tiene que demonizar todo patriotismo metiendo miedo a la gente con la extrema derecha. Royuela es el blanco perfecto.
Todo está bajo control, salvo por algún bocazas como Fernando Márquez el Zurdo, uno de los popes de la Movida, que a partir del spot de Falange y las Jons (1986), en el que participa ,se le veta totalmente. Cuenta el propio Fernando: _"Ya en esa época había habido connivencias entre extrema derecha y PSOE. Entonces, yo pienso que se me persiguió porque era un metepatas. O sea, la extrema derecha dentro de la perspectiva que luego que se vio con el GAL, con el escándalo del diario Ya, etc, etc, cumplió un papel. Realmente son los más democráticos. Los servicios secretos del gobierno son los servicios secretos de un estado de derecho (...) En realidad los fachas serían los más democráticos porque estaban metidos en esa historia.(...) A mí se me persiguió porque Falange cumplía una función subterránea. De pronto: que un tío que viene de la Movida monte un rollo que Falange se convierta en un partido de moda ¿qué es esto? ¿qué pasa aquí? Era un labor cloacal que yo estaba desestabilizando. Entonces, se me persiguió por metepatas, no por facha."_
Fernando Marquez -El Zurdo- en la Musica Contada 10 (Malaga, Museo Municipal) 2000.wmv
(minuto 2:52)
Otro, desde el lado anarco progre, que pagó muy caro el desafiar al gobierno atlantista con su ingeniosa canción Cuervo Ingenuo fue Javier Krahe. Años vetado, pasándolo canutas y la progresía poniéndose de perfil.
De ahí que la tirria de C.J.Villarejo y Mena a Royuela no sea algo personal. Ellos trabajan para el gobierno atlantista, le tienen que hacer el trabajo sucio (a cambio les dejan enriquecerse). Se limitan a tomar el testigo de lo que otros habían estado haciendo en los primeros años de la transición.


----------



## javvi (19 Mar 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> el conductor q llevaba dos ejecutados se la pega y gracias a eso encuentran los cadaveres, mafia rusa en Murcia/Levante
> 
> Investigan la muerte de dos extranjeros hallados desnudos y mutilados en Los Alcázares



Luego, la hipótesis de que los inquilinos no son liquidados in situ, que llegan ya fiambre al chalet, vuelve a ganar peso.


----------



## javvi (19 Mar 2021)

*Directo con el Juez Presencia, el Policía Serrano y Alberto Royuela a las 18:00*


----------



## Uritorco (19 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *José Luis Jerez Riesco. *Según la Wikipedia un abogado, escritor y publicista de extrema derecha español. También le vinculan con *Stefano Delle Chiaie *con la CEDADE, con Fuerza Nueva,y hasta editó una versión de los Protocolos de Sion. Ha escrito muchos libros, por lo visto todos sobre el tema de la Falange.



A Riesco lo conozco yo personalmente. Ideológicamente es un fascista católico, admirador de Hitler y pro-NS. En 1986 escribió con el pseudónimo de Leo Ferraro un libro titulado "El Ultimo Protocolo. Las claves secretas del dominio mundial sionista". Dio con la documentación privada de Carlavilla tras su muerte, el principal investigador antimasónico de este país que escribió en su época un montón de obras, hoy completamente ignoradas. Algunas tuvo que escribirlas con pseudónimo. A la masonería la conocía muy bien, y llegó a manejar información privilegiada y comprometedora sobre los mismos que nunca dio a conocer. ¡Temía por su muerte! Decía que la verdadera cabeza de la hidra era en realidad el criptojudaísmo, infiltrado desde hace siglos en todos los estamentos y ambientes de nuestra sociedad, y coaligados internacionalmente con sus hermanos de raza. Los más poderosos y privilegiados -decía- no eran denunciables ante ningún tribunal de represión, pues estaban por encima de cualquier legislación. Sabía que con la llegada de la democracia a España, sus enemigos la iban a destrozar y despedazar por completo. Leer hoy en dia su obra "Anti-España 1959", es como leer un horáculo completamente predictivo de lo que sucedió posteriormente. Era el clásico tradicionalista español, católico y profascista, a su manera.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (19 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Por favor,¿algún detalle que nos ayude a los demás, en concreto, a saber de qué estás hablando? ¿minuto? ¿segundo?



A ver, tampoco tiene tanta importancia, solo que denota falta de cuidado y de haberlo repasado con los Royuela.

- Juan Manuel García Peña era policía nacional, no guardia civil
- ¿1700 asesinatos? No me suena haber escuchado esa cifra antes.
- Errata en segundo apellido de Fernando Presencia CresPo.
- Santiago nombra 50 falsificaciones del instituto forense de Arimany y en la denuncia pone 500, supongo que Santiago se equivoca en ese caso porque en un vídeo del año pasado sobre ese tema ya le atribuía unas 300 falsificaciones.
- Comenta que los hechos se producen durante el gobierno de Aznar (muchos de los asesinatos sí, otras cosas que se citan durante el de Zapatero) y que por ello habría que citar a declarar al ex ministro Francisco Caamaño Bermejo, que debe ser un mix entre los ministros de justicia Francisco Caamaño Domínguez y Mariano Fernández Bermejo.

Y en lo que ha dicho Peritta no me había fijado, que Mena crea la banda en 2006.


----------



## Tigershark (19 Mar 2021)

Pero qué grande es Don Alberto , al primero minuto que habla demuestra su valía dándole las gracias a Inmatrix ,es adorable es imposible no quererlo.


----------



## Peritta (19 Mar 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> el conductor q llevaba dos ejecutados se la pega y gracias a eso encuentran los cadaveres, mafia rusa en Murcia/Levante
> 
> Investigan la muerte de dos extranjeros hallados desnudos y mutilados en Los Alcázares





Spoiler



Desnudos, con signos de haber sido arrastrados y mutilados. Así aparecieron los cuerpos de dos jóvenes, un albanés y un rumano, ambos de 24 años de edad, tras un accidente ocurrido este viernes a las 5.30 horas en la autovía AP-7, a la altura de la salida de Los Narejos, en Los Alcázares.
En el siniestro se vieron implicados dos vehículos. El conductor de uno de los coches, modelo ranchera, circulaba por la autovía en dirección Cartagena, cuando colisionó contra la parte trasera de otro vehículo que se encontraba parado en la vía y con las luces apagadas.
El impacto fue tan violento que ambos automóviles quedaron desplazados varios metros desde el lugar donde se produjo el golpe y con la carrocería totalmente destrozada. Varias llamadas alertaron al 112 del accidente y avisaron de que en la calzada de la autovía se encontraban dos personas inmóviles.
Hasta el lugar se desplazaron agentes de la Policía Local de Los Alcázares, de San Javier y dos unidades de la Gerencia de Urgencias y Emergencias del 061, cuyos los sanitarios descubrieron que los cadáveres estaban desnudos, con signos de haber sido arrastrados por la calzada y con mutilaciones severas, según apuntan fuentes cercanas al caso. Además, los cuerpos estaban fuera del vehículo en el momento del accidente.








EMERGENCIAS LOS ALCÁZARES
La Guardia Civil se ha hecho cargo de la investigación del accidente. *La principal hipótesis con la que trabajan los agentes es que uno de los vehículos sufrió una avería mecánica en medio de la calzada, sus dos ocupantes se bajaron y el otro coche, que venía por detrás, los arrolló.*
Sin embargo, los investigadores no descartan ningún otro supuesto, al encontrarse circunstancias llamativas, como el hecho de que los fallecidos estuvieran desvestidos.
Por su parte, el conductor del otro turismo implicado en el accidente resultó herido leve y fue trasladado al hospital Los Arcos del Mar Menor, en San Javier.
Los agentes cortaron el tráfico en la autopista para desviarlo hacia el casco urbano de Los Alcázares mientras los operarios del servicio de mantenimiento de carreteras despejaban el área del siniestro. A las 9.15 horas de la mañana se reabrió al tráfico el tramo afectado de la autopista.



Pero traeros el texto coño. Si encima que en Espain se lee poco se lo ponmemos difilcil, pues chungo cubata.

Cuando los de tráfico dan una versión y en la comandancia se ponen a elucubrar otra, uno chasca la lengua, afila el sacapuntas y deja fluir las guasas. Y si las risas le dejan y tiene tiempo pues va y escribe algo.

Telefuneraria,

No, aún no he visto el video, luego después, con más tiempo, _sus_ escribo algo.

Pero ésa identificación tan rápida y tan eficiente como para decir que uno es albanés y el otro rumano y ambos de 24 años pues... no sé.

Lo mismo éstos son otros y el albanés y el rumano están por ahí de parranda ... con el Paesa digo.




________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Mar 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Pero qué grande es Don Alberto , al primero minuto que habla demuestra su valía dándole las gracias a Inmatrix ,es adorable es imposible no quererlo.



Efectivamente, en ese sentido tiene más humildad y mejores formas que su hijo, que se hace a veces plomizo con su rencor no disimulado y su insulto facil y gratuito hacia los demás.


----------



## javvi (19 Mar 2021)

*El accidente mortal de Los Alcázares podría esconder un doble crimen

La autopsia a los cuerpos, encontrados desnudos y mutilados sobre la calzada, arrojará luz sobre lo que pasó de madrugada en la AP-7, en un siniestro del cual se investiga si huyó uno de los vehículos implicados y si hay detrás un ajuste de cuentas*
"_Los dos cuerpos encontrados en el accidente de *Los Alcázares*, pertenecientes ambos a varones originarios del Este de Europa, *estaban completamente desnudos y mutilados, uno incluso con la cabeza cortada"*
"Al lugar se desplazaron agentes de la *Policía Local de Los Alcázares*, que se ocuparon de regular el tráfico, principalmente para evitar otro siniestro. También se movilizaron cuatro ambulancias, la Guardia Civil y bomberos del Consorcio."
"Sanitarios atendieron in situ a un *joven de 33 años de edad *que luego fue conducido a Los Arcos del Mar Menor. Afortunadamente, su estado no era grave: sufría solo *contusiones*. Este chico declaró que se encontró parado un coche en mitad del carril y no pudo esquivarlo, explican fuentes policiales. Por tanto, los investigadores no descartan que en el accidente original hubiese participado *otro vehículo que se habría marchado del lugar*."

"Los cuerpos fueron hallados a bastantes metros de donde se encontraban los turismos siniestrados, y se investiga si salieron despedidos como consecuencia del choque. En cuanto al hecho de que estuvieran mutilados, una de las hipótesis es que otros coches que pasaban por esa carretera pudieron arrollarlos sin darse cuenta, aunque en estos momentos, con la investigación apenas iniciada, no se descartan otras causas. Que los cuerpos estuviesen desnudos también llama la atención de los investigadores."
El accidente mortal de Los Alcázares podría esconder un doble crimen
"se encontraron a *las dos víctimas desnudas y a uno de los fallecidos decapitado*. Además, los dos cuerpos *estaban a más de 50 metros de distancia del vehículo* que supuestamente conducían, sin embargo, *todas las lunas del coche están intactas*, por lo que se descarta que hubieran salido despedidos tras el impacto. Unas extrañas circunstancias que han provocado la* apertura de una investigación* para esclarecer los hechos por parte de la Guardia Civil de San Javier (Murcia)." 
Investigan si los dos hombres hallados muertos en un accidente de tráfico en Murcia fueron víctimas de un crimen_


----------



## Uritorco (19 Mar 2021)

Teneis un nuevo vídeo de media hora subido ahora mismo.


----------



## Tigershark (19 Mar 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Efectivamente, en ese sentido tiene más humildad y mejores formas que su hijo, que se hace a veces plomizo con su rencor no disimulado y su insulto facil y gratuito hacia los demás.



Casi al final del vídeo cuando se emociona recordando a su hijo es demoledor, hay que dar con esta gente por lo civil o por lo criminal ,me hierbe la sangre .verguenza me daría ser michael voor y hacer bromitas de algo tan serio.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (20 Mar 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Teneis un nuevo vídeo de media hora subido ahora mismo.



De nuevo me pregunto si aparte de DNI's, teléfono, y direcciones, si en las carpetas también estarán los informes que pide sobre el tipo de vivienda que tienen (si están de alquiler, si es en propiedad) porque sería conveniente mostrar algunos, aunque fuera de refilón.


----------



## javvi (20 Mar 2021)

*MARIA SUÁREZ TRASHORRAS*
En la denuncia del 11M de Alberto Royuela Fernández y Juan Martínez Grasa de diciembre del 2004 se pueden ver unas cuentas bancarías abiertas en el 2002, en la que dos años antes de los atentados ya empezaban las extrañas alianzas de lo que se llamó joint-venture.
Pedro J. Ramírez declaró que en las horas posteriores al atentado le llamó Zapatero, que le contó que Felipe González le había dicho que podría ser un atentado encargado por ETA a unos islamistas. Tesis, que además ,Zapatero reforzaba con fuentes que le venían directamente de la Casa Blanca, en concreto del candidato demócrata John Kerry.
<b>Felipe González sostuvo que el 11-M fue un "trabajo por encargo de ETA", según Zapatero</b>
José María de Pablo, un de los abogados más destacados de la acusación, escribió un libro "La cuarta trama" en el que se expone que en el atentado pudieron confluir cuatro tramas:
La cuarta trama: Verdades y mentiras en el caso del 11-M (Ensayo) eBook: Hermida, José María de Pablo : Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle
La musulmana practicante y enfanatizada; la musulmana poco o nada practicante y muy discotequera, trapichera y viciosa; la del entorno aberchale y la de la cuenca minera asturiana.
Pues bien, estás cuatro tramas están ya en estas cuentas abiertas en el 2002. Los titulares son todos del entorno HB/ETA. Y los beneficiarios son primero los asturianos y después los árabes y de los dos tipos mencionados: tenemos, por ejemplo, a *Jamal Ahmidan*_,_ conocido como el *Chino,* quien hasta poco antes del atentado, era todo menos un buen musulmán. Y, por el otro lado, a *Serhane Ben Abdelmajid, *conocido como *el tunecino*, que sí pasó como un cumplidor de los preceptos del Corán.
Cuando Royuela y Martínez pusieron la denuncia, los atentados eran muy recientes y todavía no se habían hecho archiconocidos los personajes que fueron juzgados. Por eso no tienen claro que vinculaciones podrían tener los beneficiarios de esas cuentas.
En cuanto a la trama asturiana tenemos a dos de los máximos protagonistas del juicio *Antonio Toro Castro* y *Emilio Suárez Trashorras*: socios y cuñados durante un breve periodo.
Carmen, la hermana de Antonio, esposa ya divorciada de Emilio, durante el juicio, no aparece en las cuentas. Carmen, durante el juicio sólo respondió a su abogada y fue absuelta. Hay unos depósitos en los que el titular es Emilio y la beneficiaria una tal *Margarita Ruiz Velarde*. Con este nombre y apellidos no hemos encontrado nada.
En otros depósitos los beneficiarios son Antonio Toro y *María Suárez Trashorras*.
Con estos apellidos lo lógico es pensar que era la hermana de Emilio. Sin embargo, debió tener suerte porque se libró incluso de ser encausada. La única referencia que tenemos de una hermana de Emilio es que ya en prisión declara en una entrevista: _ Y de lo que más me acuerdo es de mi familia, de mis padres y de mi hermana. Vienen a verme los fines de semana. Son muy importantes para mí._ Trashorras: "Implicar a ETA en el 11-M fue una tontería. Lo dije para generar confusión"
Así que, María, la hermana de Emilio, quien según estos depósitos joint venture del 2002, tenía tantas razones para ser encausada como su hermano y su cuñada Carmen, tuvo suerte porque alguien decidió que no iba a estar ni en el sumario.

*http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/DENUNCIA-11M.pdf*


----------



## javvi (20 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Pero ésa identificación tan rápida y tan eficiente como para decir que uno es albanés y el otro rumano y ambos de 24 años pues... no sé.



Hombre, puede ser que lo sacasen del pasaporte o permiso de residencia. Pero, claro, si estaban desnudos, se tendría que haber encontrado sus ropas en la furgoneta. Ya veremos que nos cuentan, porque si al final no consta que han encontrado la cartera en los pantalones, efectivamente, ¿cómo averiguaron edad y nacionalidad?
Lo de los Manolos, con su toque macabro, es tronchante.


----------



## Peritta (20 Mar 2021)

¿Luz de la sociedad?. Jua, jua, jua. Es usté más cursi que el Errejón cuando dijo aquello del _nucleo irradiador_ refiriéndose al Pablo Pasalo-pasalo Iglesias.

¿Delitos graves?. Joer macho, no puedes ser más ridículo. 

¿Soliviantar a media...?. Joer, has escrito España ¿eh?, que no has escrito Estepaís ni Estadospañol y como lo vea tu komisario polítiko lo mismo te arresta y vuelta a hacer fotocopias, o te pone a pegar carteles y con la ventolera que hace hoy lo mismo coges un pasmo. Abrígate.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (20 Mar 2021)

Tu no sigues nada, ni puta idea tienes del ER y esos "graves delitos" de los que acusas a los que denuncian el ER, por tu supuesta opinión es claro y diáfano que eres un troll y a esos no les contesta nadie que tenga buena fe. Por mí al ignore así no pierdo un minuto contigo.


----------



## Bimmer (20 Mar 2021)

He dado con uno de los sicarios del ER, concretamente es uno de los sicarios que participó en el asesinato de Javier Royuela Samit, hay bastantes fotos de él, se sabe dónde vive, la gente con la que tiene contacto (apartado amigos en facebook) y los sitios que frecuenta (apartado "me gusta"), encaja en todo lo relacionado a él en la documentación, es él.

Me ha llevado 5 minutos dar con él y sin moverme del ordenador, os invito a que batáis ese tiempo, tan solo necesitáis facebook y el caso del asesinato de Javier Royuela Samit y que ya os lo pongo aquí : Asesinato de Javier Royuela Samit – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña 

Si queréis ver su cara, meteros en apartado amigos y poned el primer apellido, lo hice para buscar familiares pero me encontré con otro facebook suyo donde en ese sí tiene fotos de su cara.


¿Pero esto qué es?


----------



## Peritta (20 Mar 2021)

¿Ahora se nos pone usté puntilloso y legalista?. Además ya han cumplido sus penas, están en paz con la sociedad.
¿Qué tiene usté que decir a éso?.

¿Tanta inquina alberga su alma?.

Estoy por denunciarle por delito de odio señor, y así darle, aunque sea de refilón, algo de difusión al expediente Royuela en otro juzgado distinto.

Tengo las cadenas del coche sin usar, mire a ver si le hacen juego con la sábana y así puede que asuste a algún que otro niño chico. En este hilo más que el fantasma está usté haciendo el pelma.

Ahora en que el Santi está gilipollas creo que estamos todos de acuerdo man. Hasta su padre.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## elnota (20 Mar 2021)

Acabo de subir un vídeo interesante sobre el 11-m en Conspiraciones, como el ER trata algo y algunos estáis interesados en el tema os pongo el enlace:
¿Quién era Coro Cillán?. La gran olvidada - Las cloacas del estado.


----------



## Kolobok (20 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> He dado con uno de los sicarios del ER, concretamente es uno de los sicarios que participó en el asesinato de Javier Royuela Samit, hay bastantes fotos de él, se sabe dónde vive, la gente con la que tiene contacto (apartado amigos en facebook) y los sitios que frecuenta (apartado "me gusta"), encaja en todo lo relacionado a él en la documentación, es él.
> 
> Me ha llevado 5 minutos dar con él y sin moverme del ordenador, os invito a que batáis ese tiempo, tan solo necesitáis facebook y el caso del asesinato de Javier Royuela Samit y que ya os lo pongo aquí : Asesinato de Javier Royuela Samit – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
> 
> ...



Y si lo buscas en Instagram también aparece, es del año 73...

Datos curiosos, su colega de sicariato se marchó a Canarias amenazado por Mena, en el facebook del tipo le da me gusta a cosas relacionadas con Canarias... como JUSAPOL CANARIAS. No sería de extrañar que el tipo se pasase también una temporadita allí.


----------



## Bimmer (20 Mar 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Y si lo buscas en Instagram también aparece, es del año 73...
> 
> Datos curiosos, su colega de sicariato se marchó a Canarias amenazado por Mena, en el facebook del tipo le da me gusta a cosas relacionadas con Canarias... como JUSAPOL CANARIAS. No sería de extrañar que el tipo se pasase también una temporadita allí.



Exacto, el Instagram yo no lo he visto, si me lo puedes enviar por mensaje te lo agradecería, mi planteamiento es el siguiente : 

Los Royuela no son una familia del montón por hechos que ya conocemos todos, sabiendo esto, y con lo fácil que es dar en pocos minutos en internet con uno de los sicarios, mi duda es : 

¿Los Royuela tienen secuestrado al asesino y sicario de Javier Royuela al que nos referimos? (Con lo que eso conllevaría, saber cada vez más trapos sucios de individuos, tener cada vez más pruebas, y cuando no quisiera colaborar más o no fuese útil, vengar la muerte de Javier Royuela haciendo justicia.)


En caso de que no lo tengan secuestrado, con lo fácil que ha sido dar con él, enganchar por las pelotas a las 187 personas que tiene en Facebook como amigos el sicario, y lo que todos sabemos de los Royuela, me pregunto : 

¿La mejor solución para hacer viral el expediente no sería secuestrar al sicario y asesino de Javier Royuela y subir videos de él haciéndole hablar? 

Ese tipo de vídeos correrían como la pólvora por WhatsApp y redes sociales, pese a que se diera el caso de que youtube censurara los vídeos, sería imparable su difusión, y en caso de no ser censurados, se volvería de lo más mediático en youtube, sería lo más original, real y crudo que se habría visto nunca en la red.


En mi opinión, para que el ER se haga mediático, la mejor manera es tirar de sensacionalismo, que el canal de Santiago Royuela se centrase en denunciar el asesinato de su hermano, que tanto él como su padre Alberto Royuela se dejasen llevar por las emociones y las mostrasen en los vídeos, enseñando las fotos del cadáver de Javier en todos los vídeos, para mí eso sería mucho más efectivo y coherente puesto que ellos denuncian el asesinato de un familiar, del resto de asesinados se deberían de encargar sus respectivos familiares y los responsables por su cargo como pueden ser policías, jueces, fiscales, etc.

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Uritorco (20 Mar 2021)

Están ahora mismo con el directo de las fosas de Almacellas. Cada vez que les escucho decir que "el Rey debería de hacer o decir algo", no sé si se están riendo de nosotros o es que esta extremaderecha es simplemente idiota. Otra cosa que confirma este vídeo es que los individuos eran asesinados con antelación, trasladando posteriormente sus cadáveres (los "inquilinos", como se dice textualmente en las notas), a los chalets correspondientes, siendo enterrados en un terreno adyacente.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (20 Mar 2021)

Muchachos, sigo el expediente como puedo. 

En este año tan "cinematográfico", a veces no me da para mirar todos los capítulos de todas las "series".


Consulta:

¿Se sabe cómo consiguieron los Royuela las pruebas que poseen?


Imagino que sí, pero ni idea en que video lo dicen.

Saludos!


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (21 Mar 2021)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Muchachos, sigo el expediente como puedo.
> 
> En este año tan "cinematográfico", a veces no me da para mirar todos los capítulos de todas las "series".
> 
> ...



Sí que lo sigues poco para no saber ni eso. En cualquier vídeo de resumen del expediente se explica. El grueso del archivo de notas de Mena y sus compinches se obtiene de un almacén situado en una clínica abortista ilegal (hacían abortos ilegales, fuera de plazo) del Dr. Carlos Morín, que fue destapada a la opinión pública por un reportaje de una televisión danesa (recuerdo esa noticia) y este hombre era socio de Mena (uno de los negocios de la trama mafiosa era llevar chicas a abortar a las clínicas) y también coincide que su mujer es hermana de un camarada de la brigada de información falangista de Franco en la que estaba Royuela padre (coloquialmente llamada "guardia de Franco"). Royuela les había explicado a sus camaradas que el Mena hace tiempo que le estaba haciendo la vida imposible. Este camarada le dice que casualmente sabe que Mena es socio de su cuñado y que tiene un despacho en la clínica donde guarda muchos documentos suyos. Entonces Royuela padre contacta con trabajadores de la clínica para que le consigan las notas del archivo, pero estaba difícil, solo le consiguen alguna suelta cuando alguien con acceso se deja la puerta abierta, pero lo gordo lo consigue cuando sale a la luz pública la noticia de las clínicas, y el caso va a parar al juzgado 33 de Barcelona (casualidades que este juzgado de número masónico sale muchas veces en el Expediente como el que se encarga de los casos clave) Entonces le avisan a Mena del registro inminente y de que van a detener a Morín, que tendrá que ser condenado y estar un tiempo en la cárcel aunque sea poco (piden muchos años pero le condenan a pocos inexplicablemente y luego se lo rebajan más, total que está muy poco tiempo en la cárcel), y entonces ordena que se deshagan de los documentos de ese almacén quemándolos cerca de la montaña del Tibidabo. Pero como los trabajadores a los que les encargan que se deshagan de ellos, ya sabían que Royuela estaba interesado en conseguirlos, pues a cambio de un buen dinero se lo llevan a él en lugar de quemarlos, y el archivo se lleva a Francia, donde va saliendo todo el tema de la trama, entre otras cosas que habían ocultado el asesinato del hijo de Royuela, que era drogadicto, por parte de un policía que colaboraba con la trama, no había sido una muerte casual.

Otras cartas y notas se obtienen de la basura de los juzgados, y algunas son proporcionadas por fiscales no corruptos.

Con esas notas se hacen 3 periciales caligráficas por peritos independientes de varios países que certifican que la letra es la de Mena al compararlas con documentos que se sabe que son escritos por él. A alguno de los peritos intentan matarlo incluso al no poder comprarlo.



Bimmer dijo:


> Exacto, el Instagram yo no lo he visto, si me lo puedes enviar por mensaje te lo agradecería, mi planteamiento es el siguiente :
> 
> Los Royuela no son una familia del montón por hechos que ya conocemos todos, sabiendo esto, y con lo fácil que es dar en pocos minutos en internet con uno de los sicarios, mi duda es :
> 
> ...



No creo que quieran hacer cosas ilegales, la policía que no hace nada en otros temas se echaría encima de ellos enseguida si hicieran algo así. Tendrían que ser multimillonarios fuera del alcance de la ley, viviendo en algún país sin tratado de extradición para hacer ese tipo de cosas.

También he pensado alguna vez que es una pena que no hubiera un millonario en España que cogiera por su cuenta a Ricart Anglés al salir de la cárcel, y se lo llevara a un lugar discreto a que le explicara una versión creíble de lo que él supiera del caso Alcácer, para no tener que sufrir demasiado. Supongo que no está entre las prioridades de los millonarios investigar la verdad de crímenes aberrantes si no les afecta directamente.

Envíales un email en cualquier caso sobre el perfil de Facebook, por si no se les hubiera ocurrido hacer esa búsqueda, y les pudiera servir de algo.


----------



## Duda Metódica (21 Mar 2021)

No creo que cuando SR o Acodap piden colaboración económica exista la más mínima intención de destinar las aportaciones a fines distintos de los indicados. Sin embargo no me gusta nada como está evolucionando el tema. Lo de sacar una criptomoneda asociada al expediente respaldada por los documentos que custodiaría una fundación ???..., sencillamente no lo acabo de ver.
Hay que ir con mucho cuidado porque en el momento en que pueda parecer que la cosa se está convirtiendo en un negocio, se les van a tirar a la yugular. No iría nada mal recordar que el asunto del matrimonio Borbón-Urdangarín fue la tumba de Manos Limpias, que salio de una patada del sumario y pasó de ser parte acusadora a tener a sus dirigentes en el talego.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Mar 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> No creo que cuando SR o Acodap piden colaboración económica exista la más mínima intención de destinar las aportaciones a fines distintos de los indicados. Sin embargo no me gusta nada como está evolucionando el tema. Lo de sacar una criptomoneda asociada al expediente respaldada por los documentos que custodiaría una fundación ???..., sencillamente no lo acabo de ver.
> Hay que ir con mucho cuidado porque en el momento en que pueda parecer que la cosa se está convirtiendo en un negocio, se les van a tirar a la yugular. No iría nada mal recordar que el asunto del matrimonio Borbón-Urdangarín fue la tumba de Manos Limpias, que salio de una patada del sumario y pasó de ser parte acusadora a tener a sus dirigentes en el talego.



Llevas razón en parte, lo que veo más inverosimil y descabellado es lo de la Fundación, eso no lo van a permitir. El sistema y sus cloacas en cuanto pueda meter mano para deshacerse de los documentos originales no se lo pensará ni por un instante. Eso solo podría ocurrir en un cambio completo de régimen que ofreciese garantías mas que suficientes para su difusión y custodia pública.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (21 Mar 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Sí que lo sigues poco para no saber ni eso. En cualquier vídeo de resumen del expediente se explica. El grueso del archivo de notas de Mena y sus compinches se obtiene de un almacén situado en una clínica abortista ilegal (hacían abortos ilegales, fuera de plazo) del Dr. Carlos Morín, que fue destapada a la opinión pública por un reportaje de una televisión danesa (recuerdo esa noticia) y este hombre era socio de Mena (uno de los negocios de la trama mafiosa era llevar chicas a abortar a las clínicas) y también coincide que su mujer es hermana de un camarada de la brigada de información falangista de Franco en la que estaba Royuela padre (coloquialmente llamada "guardia de Franco"). Royuela les había explicado a sus camaradas que el Mena hace tiempo que le estaba haciendo la vida imposible. Este camarada le dice que casualmente sabe que Mena es socio de su cuñado y que tiene un despacho en la clínica donde guarda muchos documentos suyos. Entonces Royuela padre contacta con trabajadores de la clínica para que le consigan las notas del archivo, pero estaba difícil, solo le consiguen alguna suelta cuando alguien con acceso se deja la puerta abierta, pero lo gordo lo consigue cuando sale a la luz pública la noticia de las clínicas, y el caso va a parar al juzgado 33 de Barcelona (casualidades que este juzgado de número masónico sale muchas veces en el Expediente como el que se encarga de los casos clave) Entonces le avisan a Mena del registro inminente y de que van a detener a Morín, que tendrá que ser condenado y estar un tiempo en la cárcel aunque sea poco (piden muchos años pero le condenan a pocos inexplicablemente y luego se lo rebajan más, total que está muy poco tiempo en la cárcel), y entonces ordena que se deshagan de los documentos de ese almacén quemándolos cerca de la montaña del Tibidabo. Pero como los trabajadores a los que les encargan que se deshagan de ellos, ya sabían que Royuela estaba interesado en conseguirlos, pues a cambio de un buen dinero se lo llevan a él en lugar de quemarlos, y el archivo se lleva a Francia, donde va saliendo todo el tema de la trama, entre otras cosas que habían ocultado el asesinato del hijo de Royuela, que era drogadicto, por parte de un policía que colaboraba con la trama, no había sido una muerte casual.
> 
> Otras cartas y notas se obtienen de la basura de los juzgados, y algunas son proporcionadas por fiscales no corruptos.
> 
> Con esas notas se hacen 3 periciales caligráficas por peritos independientes de varios países que certifican que la letra es la de Mena al compararlas con documentos que se sabe que son escritos por él. A alguno de los peritos intentan matarlo incluso al no poder comprarlo.



Gracias tío!

Sabía retazos de algún video que ví, o de comentarios vuestros, pero no todo el pack!


Saludos.


----------



## javvi (21 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Exacto, el Instagram yo no lo he visto, si me lo puedes enviar por mensaje te lo agradecería, mi planteamiento es el siguiente :
> 
> Los Royuela no son una familia del montón por hechos que ya conocemos todos, sabiendo esto, y con lo fácil que es dar en pocos minutos en internet con uno de los sicarios, mi duda es :
> 
> ...



Yo creo que esto funciona de otra manera. ·Es más bien una carrera de fondo, el sensacionalismo, para que te salga bien, tienes que controlar el bombardeo mediático. Pero bueno, son distintas opiniones.
¿Alguna pista para los que no tenemos feisbuc? ¿iniciales?


----------



## javvi (21 Mar 2021)

*OPERACIÓN ALMACELLAS*
Ubicación del Chalet: lV-810 que une Almacellas con Suchs. Si está a unos ocho km se encontraría más bien por donde la curva que hay entre Suchs y el siguiente pueblo. Gimenelles. Pasado Suchs un kilómetro y medio hacia dentro. ¿qué entiende por hacia dentro? ¿hacia Aragón? Entre esa carretera comarcal y el borde con Aragón hay unos cinco km ¿sería un punto intermedio? En la dirección opuesta no hay ninguna población hasta Lérida a casi veinte km.
Por primera vez tenemos en las notas detalles de cómo funciona el traslado de inquilinos.
1º No puede ser terreno cultivable.
2º No puede ser propiedad privada
3º A más de 30 km del núcleo urbano
4º Tierra blanda, que permita unos dos metros de profundidad.
La primera fecha que nos encontramos es la del 5 de febrero del 2004. (el traslado se ha hecho el día anterior). Ya sabíamos que la operación de Almacellas es anterior a la de Vinaroz, que se tenía que hacer a imagen y semejanza de la anterior. Y la última la de Mequinenza.
Fijémonos en que la fecha es anterior al 11m ,y por tanto, anterior al gobierno de Rodríguez Zapatero. Todavía está gobernando un señor que se llama José María Aznar.
No era imprescindible que gobernasen los socialistas para este tipo de operaciones.
También es cierto que en este reino de Taifas el gobierno central pinta muy poco y, por entonces, desde el 2003, ya gobernaba en Cataluña el tripartito (PSC+ERC+IC) siendo el President Pascual Maragall, quien en el ER es más bien el hermano de Ernest (más que Ernest hermano de Pascual).

Elecciones al Parlamento de Cataluña de 2003 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Hay un tal Sánchez como mano derecha de Ruiz. Igual que el de Mequinenza. Era un nombre falso.
Así que, si hacemos caso de la notas, que se olviden los que apostaron por un medio acuático: ni ríos, ni lagos, ni Mare Nostrum.
Por lo demás, lo que ya sabíamos de notas anteriores: el mismo goteo de inquilinos, lumpen proletariado sin vínculos familiares, alguno que les puede preocupar más por conservar algún familiar.
*Nota muy importante*:_ "Sargento Ruiz, asunto: eliminación. Cumpliendo órdenes, tras comprobar que no tiene a nadie que pueda reclamarlo, mañana se procederá a la eliminación de Jorge Elbaile para su posterior traslado al chalet de Almacellas. Sánchez." _
(minuto 38:25) Normalmente tenemos la nota del día después del traslado. Esta es la nota del día anterior a la eliminación del individuo, paso previo al traslado del inquilino. Otra de nuestras grandes polémicas. Y esta nota parece darnos la razón a los que decíamos que el inquilino iba ya fiambre durante el viaje. Otra cosa es el tiempo transcurrido entre su eliminación y el traslado. Si se alargase mucho haría falta una cámara frigorífica como la que utilizaban para almacenar droga. No queda claro en qué fecha se decide eliminar a Jorge Elbaile y la de su traslado.
El mismo tipo de nota para Manuel Lerma o Fernando Montenegro. Se le elimina antes del traslado.
Luego, Santiago, y los que pensaban como él, estaban equivocados. No les eliminaban in situ. Hacían el trayecto ya eliminados.


----------



## Duda Metódica (21 Mar 2021)

La zona donde según las indicaciones se ubicaría el chalet de Almacellas no parece cumplr con los requisitos que se establecieron para realizar los entierros. Por lo que se ve en google maps, al igual que sucede en Vinaroz, es todo campos de cultivo y es dificil encontrar un lugar no cultivable y no privado, minimamente discreto. Quizás la zona boscosa que rodea al cementerio del Pla de la Font (Tossal de les Cabanes), pero lo dudo.
Me inclino a pensar que los chalets no eran más que una base logística. Pudiera ser que en ellos residiera de forma permanente un equipo de enterradores y que fuese el lugar donde se entregaban los cadáveres de los inquilinos. Se debió enterrar en zonas despobladas que si cumplian con los requisitos establecidos. Lugares probablemente relativamente lejanos a los chalets. Del mismo modo que Mequinenza puede ser la puerta de entrada de la provincia de Teruel, donde abundan los parajes aislados y despoblados, Almacellas puede ser la puerta de acceso al desierto de Los Monegros y desde Vinaroz se debió tirar hacia las zonas montañosas alejadas de la costa.


----------



## javvi (21 Mar 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> La zona donde según las indicaciones se ubicaría el chalet de Almacellas no parece cumplr con los requisitos que se establecieron para realizar los entierros. Por lo que se ve en google maps, al igual que sucede en Vinaroz, es todo campos de cultivo y es dificil encontrar un lugar no cultivable y no privado, minimamente discreto. Quizás la zona boscosa que rodea al cementerio del Pla de la Font (Tossal de les Cabanes), pero lo dudo.
> Me inclino a pensar que los chalets no eran más que una base logística. Pudiera ser que en ellos residiera de forma permanente un equipo de enterradores y que fuese el lugar donde se entregaban los cadáveres de los inquilinos. Se debió enterrar en zonas despobladas que si cumplian con los requisitos establecidos. Lugares probablemente relativamente lejanos a los chalets. Del mismo modo que Mequinenza puede ser la puerta de entrada de la provincia de Teruel, donde abundan los parajes aislados y despoblados, Almacellas puede ser la puerta de acceso al desierto de Los Monegros y desde Vinaroz se debió tirar hacia las zonas montañosas alejadas de la costa.



Es que hay algo que no está claro. Las indicaciones de Almacellas no coinciden con el precepto de que tiene que estar a 30 km del núcleo urbano. ¿A qué se refiere con núcleo urbano? Es como si hubiese tres lugares clave: el núcleo urbano, el chalet y las fosas.
Y luego está la otra condición: que sea un terreno fácil de cavar, no cultivable y no privado. Si no es terreno privado es público. Pero si es público lo puede ser en varios niveles: ¿propiedad del ayuntamiento, de la comunidad autónoma, del gobierno central, de algún organismo público, del ejército?


----------



## pobre_pringao (21 Mar 2021)

Domingo barroso, uno de los primeros.

Puede ser éste del enlace:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...08ED0482.pdf&usg=AOvVaw2Dl6PByoW28pqnSg0lPRhC


----------



## javvi (21 Mar 2021)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> Domingo barroso, uno de los primeros.
> 
> Puede ser éste del enlace:
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiztK-9q8HvAhW3EWMBHTNyDrsQFjADegQICxAD&url=http://doe.juntaex.es/pdfs/doe/2008/1380o/08ED0482.pdf&usg=AOvVaw2Dl6PByoW28pqnSg0lPRhC



No, no puede ser. Por una cuestión de fechas. Podría ser su padre, o hasta su abuelo. Pero él mismo se le supone en la fosa en el año de la demanda.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (21 Mar 2021)

Uno de los inquilinos se llamaba Elbaile de apellido. Ese apellido aparte de curioso es muy escaso, no sería tan complicado como para otros más comunes que alguna gente hubiera sabido de su vida y entorno y desaparición.

Lástima que esto no salga en los telediarios a nivel nacional, seguro que al saberlo mucha más gente se podrían atar cabos rápidamente por cuestiones así.

Imaginemos un "¿Quién sabe dónde?" con un Lobato preguntando por referencias de un tal Elbaile de los pocos que había, junto con el dato del resto del nombre (posiblemente ya reduzca la investigación a uno), sexo, edad aproximada, provincia más probable (Barcelona)

O sin aspirar a tanto como eso, en un programa como el de Friker.

Aparte de que otra lástima es el largo impás de años transcurridos con alguno de los Royuela en la cárcel sin poder darle la difusión requerida, resultando gracioso que uno se entere de todo lo que pasó en el Supremo 14 años después de un juicio de una importancia trascendental por el silencio mediático.

Luego uno se ríe cuando ve noticias de países "tercermundistas" como en Centro y Sudamérica y piensa, qué pringaos y paletos los pobres desinformados esos ¿No se enteran de la mierda que hay en su país?

Ahora me imagino a un suizo o danés pensando porqué aquí el paro es estratosférico sin que nosotros lo entendamos, encima teniendo mucha gente con conocimientos técnicos disponibles para un mercado sin oferta.

Somos un país de mafiosos, es algo que he observado en casi todos los ámbitos de la vida, hasta donde no me lo esperaba (en hobbies por ejemplo)


----------



## javvi (21 Mar 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Uno de los inquilinos se llamaba Elbaile de apellido. Ese apellido aparte de curioso es muy escaso, no sería tan complicado como para otros más comunes que alguna gente hubiera sabido de su vida y entorno y desaparición.
> 
> Lástima que esto no salga en los telediarios a nivel nacional, seguro que al saberlo mucha más gente se podrían atar cabos rápidamente por cuestiones así.
> 
> ...



Yo aquí introduciría la sutil diferencia de la lengua española entre ser y estar. No es lo mismo España es una mierda que España está hecha una mierda. Si fuese lo primero estaríamos hablando de algo como su esencia invariable a lo largo de los siglos y no hay nada que hacer.
Pero esto no es cierto, que expliquen entonces cómo fue posible un imperio generador, integrador, en el que durante tres siglos no se puso el Sol. No es este un hilo sobre la Leyenda Negra, es sobre el Expediente Royuela. Pero es que introducir esta cuestión en, al menos un párrafo, es importante. No olvidemos que de lo que se trata es de que a cambio de unos servicios, se permite a unos funcionarios corruptos enriquecerse. Pero su enriquecimiento no es lo importante, lo importante está en los encargos que son para el partido. Y este partido atlantista está al servicio de determinadas potencias extranjeras.
España se empieza a debilitar cuando permite que otros se inmiscuyan en sus asuntos. Primero los franceses, y después ingleses y useños. ·Es por ahí por donde entra la mierda. La corrupción es una arma política, corroe una nación, la va pudriendo de arriba a abajo. Y esto está muy pensado desde cierto pentágono. Por eso tuvimos al rey que tuvimos y no el que acabó guillotinado. Porque el campechano era más sinvergüenza y, por tanto, más manejable.
Pienso que lo que hemos averiguado gracias al Expediente Royuela es parte de este Plan. Mientras corrompían a unos, eliminaban a otros.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Mar 2021)

Los dos últimos vídeos de hoy.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## olympus1 (21 Mar 2021)

Así estamos.


----------



## Peritta (22 Mar 2021)

elnota dijo:


> Acabo de subir un vídeo interesante sobre el 11-m en Conspiraciones, como el ER trata algo y algunos estáis interesados en el tema os pongo el enlace:
> ¿Quién era Coro Cillán?. La gran olvidada - Las cloacas del estado.



Un poco magufo me ha parecido el vídeo.
A mí que no me cuenten que si han sido los gringos o los carolíngios o los servicios secretos marroquises o los marroquises islamizaos que tienen más que ver con el rey de Arabia Saudita que con el Emir de los Creyentes, que ha sido tradicionalmente el monarca marroquí por ser descendientes de la hija de profeta y no de su suegro o su cuñao.

Pariente de mi mujer pariente de mis cojones.

Los misterios no se empiezan por el final coño, se empieza uno preguntando si las bombas iban ya en los trenes desde hacía días o semanas, o si las fueron dejando sobre la marcha en un corre que hay prisas.

Total que si alguien empieza su argumentación por la conclusión diciendo que han sido éstos, -pero con ayuda de los otros y tal y cual verborrea convincente Pascual- yo les hago el mismo caso que a las gotas de lluvia cuando las oigo y no las padezco.
Vamos, que si empiezan a coaligar a unos con los otros uno termina pensando en una feria y no en una conspiración.




Uritorco dijo:


> ..Pedro Rosillo.



Don Santiago, se pueden hacer chistes con todo, lo que no le puede faltar a un chiste es gracia o chispa, y el mendicaroli de las llamadas (¿Michel Voor?) no tenía ninguna.

Bueno, tengo que reconocer que solo aguanté las dos primeras llamadas, a una que debía de ser del ayuntamiento y a otra que debía de ser de una ferretería de por allí, pero me parecía más un pelma telefónico que que alguien simpático con algo de gracia.

El mendicaroli ni se había escrito un guión ni se había preparado nada de nada. Y mira que se me ocurren chuflas y guasas a vuelapluma.
El caso es que no me hizo ninguna gracia y no seguí oyendo porque me aburría.
Si me dice usté que la llamada a la policía es graciosa, hurgaré por ahí pero no lo prometo.

Es que si no me hacen gracia los payasos les termino agarrando tirria, ...y tampoco es plan caramba.

Pero como idea para darle difusión a la cosa no está mal.

Está muy bien el nombre de "expediente Royuela", cuando los de la judicatura se den por aludidos y dejen de ponerse de perfil* puede que se llame "caso".
Caso Arimany Manso por poner un ejemplo.

Pero tenga cuidao con este hombre don Santiago, no le mire mal y mucho menos se le ocurra pincharle alfileres en una figurita de cera que le represente, que como se muera el perro se jodió la rabia.

Toas la culpas al muerto y caso cerrado.

Total que seguro que este hombre se santigua y bendice mu bien la mesa hasta para merendar.


PD.- Lo que me mueve a mí a echar mi tiempo por aquí don Santiago, es que se condene a un inocente a sabiendas.
___________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

(*)


----------



## Tigershark (22 Mar 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Los dos últimos vídeos de hoy.



No entiendo las risas la verdad , el michael voor se pasa una hora cachondeandose del expediente royuela,insultando y faltando. Ojito con el voor este que dice que el 11M fue obra del pp , y ahora sale a desprestigiar un caso donde está metido el PSOE hasta las trancas..

Anda coño ahora dice que hay tomar las cosas con humor ,y lo dice precisamente la alegría de la huerta..., Santi estás quedando como cagancho en almagro , otra vez.Yo soy Rosillo y patada en culo quete doy suena hasta sierra nevada.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Mar 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Ojito con el voor



Este personaje, además de un payaso, me parece un charlatán y un cizañero. El vídeo suyo de marras no lo llegué a escuchar del todo. A veces lleva a su programa a cada personaje que no saben ni hablar, mientras el tipo les rie las gracietas baratas, pues parece que están al mismo nivel. También dice que El Arconte, al que le ha cogido una manía inaudita, está al servicio del CNI, que es el comodín al que recurren inmediatamente todos los elementos más paranoides y faltos de entendederas de la realidad.


----------



## javvi (22 Mar 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Me inclino a pensar que los chalets no eran más que una base logística. Pudiera ser que en ellos residiera de forma permanente un equipo de enterradores y que fuese el lugar donde se entregaban los cadáveres de los inquilinos. Se debió enterrar en zonas despobladas que si cumplian con los requisitos establecidos



Yo también, porque si no, no cumplen con el manual básico de enterramientos que aportan las últimas notas. los núcleos urbanos serían tres: Almacellas, Vinaroz y Mequinenza. Se escogen porque los tienen controlados, son de su cuerda y no les van a dar problemas. En las cercanías del pueblo se elige un chalet o base logística. Un poco alejado para evitar mirones.
Y otra cosa distinta el lugar de las fosas, que tiene que estar a unos 30 km de la localidad escogida, tiene que ser terreno no privado, no cultivable y de tierra blanda que permita cavar unos dos metros de profundidad sin dificultad.



Duda Metódica dijo:


> Del mismo modo que Mequinenza puede ser la puerta de entrada de la provincia de Teruel, donde abundan los parajes aislados y despoblados, Almacellas puede ser la puerta de acceso al desierto de Los Monegros y desde Vinaroz se debió tirar hacia las zonas montañosas alejadas de la costa.



En el caso de Vinaroz tenemos cumpliendo el requisito de estar a unos 30 km del núcleo urbano al *Parque Natural de la Tenencia de Benifasar. *Fue declarado Parque Natural el 19 de mayo de 2006 por la Generalidad de Valencia, como para hacer más fácil la tarea de Mena, convirtiendo aquello en un espacio muy protegido en el que se hace prácticamente imposible conseguir un permiso legal para remover tierras.
Parque natural de la Tenencia de Benifasar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Otro espacio protegido a la distancia acordada es El *Parque Natural de la Sierra de Irta. *Éste siguiendo la línea costera dirección sur.
Parque natural de la Sierra de Irta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Según esta lógica de los espacios protegidos: terrenos que no van a ser de cultivo y rústicos en los que no se puede construir, no hay tanto en un radio de 30 km tanto de Mequinenza como de Almacellas. Uno podría ser la *reserva natural de las Saladas de Chiprana* en la comarca de Caspe. Las reservas naturales tanto de Aragón como de Cataluña están ya lejos de estos municipios.
Después está el terreno que pertenece al ejercito, a los ayuntamientos, etc.
En cuanto a los montes: los hay públicos y privados.
_la Ley 43/2003, de 21 de noviembre, de Montes, modificada por Ley 21/2015, de 28 de julio, los montes, por razón de su titularidad, pueden ser públicos o privados (artº. 11.1):_


_Son *montes públicos* los pertenecientes al Estado, a las comunidades autónomas, a las entidades locales y a otras entidades de derecho público“ (artº. 11.2). La superficie aproximada de estos montes está próxima a 9.000.000 ha._
_“Son *montes privados* los pertenecientes a personas físicas o jurídicas de derecho privado, ya sea individualmente o en régimen de copropiedad” (artº.11.3). La superficie aproximada de los montes privados es de 18.000.000 ha., de las que 2.500.000 son de propiedad comunitaria, ya de tipo germánico (Montes vecinales en mano común) ya de tipo romano (Comunidades y sociedades de montes de vecinos)._
_Tipología de la propiedad forestal_

En términos generales no es nada fácil enterarse de cómo está distribuida la propiedad pública, qué le pertenece a cada organismo, en qué condiciones. Quizá alguien más hábil que yo tenga más éxito en su búsqueda. Seguiré indagando, pero tengo la sensación de que el propio estado no tiene mucho interés en aclarar a los ciudadanos cómo está repartida la tierra que nos pertenece a todos los españoles.


----------



## Pabloom (22 Mar 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Los dos últimos vídeos de hoy.




Entiendo que el tal Voor ha llamado a la guardia civil de un puesto limítrofe y al propio ayuntamiento de Mequinenza y que en ambos le han confirmado que conocen el tema de las fosas, ¿verdad? Bueno, pues eso quiere decir que bromas aparte el asunto se está moviendo y que aunque no salga nada en los medios está llegando a la gente y a las autoridades. Cuidado pues, que como aparezca algo igual no queda más remedio que investigar y hacerlo público.


----------



## Debunker (22 Mar 2021)

Hay una duda que me ronda la cabeza desde hace mucho, no la he querido volcar por no introducir dudas en el foro.

En el ER se denuncian publicamente 1.136 asesinatos + los asesinados enterrados en 3 fosas y al margen un montón de delitos.

Pero no tenemos cuerpo (prueba física) de todos esos delitos, ni una sola prueba material de que esos delitos se llevaron a cabo, sabemos de esos delitos por las notas de Mena , las notas de Mena se convierten en denuncia de delitos y en prueba del autor de esos delitos. Es decir no es que tengamos x asesinatos y otros delitos, conocidos por las víctimas asesinadas halladas, por la presencia física de drogas en tal o cual redada etc. y los papeles de Mena prueben que él fue el autor de esos asesinatos sin resolver, no solo eso *sin las notas de Mena , esos delitos no existen, las notas de Mena son en exclusiva la única prueba de que, esos delitos tuvieron lugar. *

Entiendo por tanto, corregirme si no es así, que primero hay que probar que esos delitos existieron con pruebas físicas y tangibles, posteriormente hay que probar la autoría de esos delitos. 

Por ejemplo el asesinato de Marta del Castillo estuvo mucho tiempo en la picota de la resolución jurídica porque el cuerpo de Marta no aparecía, no había cuerpo, no había asesinato y *eso después de la confesión inculpatoria de Carcaño*, resolvieron el caso porque el tribunal determinó que "La condena no está excluida de que aparezca el cadáver, sino de que se comprueben los hechos " los hechos probados es que Marta fue a la casa de Carcaño, los testigos que habían en la casa etc. etc. es decir los hechos, pero ¿qué hechos se pueden investigar en las notas de Mena? Ni uno solo, no sabemos ni pun de como se llevaron a cabo esos asesinatos, solo sabemos por las notas de Mena que él los ordeno a Ruiz, no sabemos nada del como , de quienes cumplieron la orden física de asesinato, donde etc. y transcurrido el tiempo es imposible seguir ninguna pista que den los papeles de Mena, y me huelo que el ER puede resolverse de esa forma, no hay cuerpo del delito, no hay delito. A continuación una buena campaña de los medios poniendo a los Royuelas a parir y fín del asunto. 

Por eso lo de las fosas, me pone de los nervios por lo mal que ha sido gestionado, para mí el éxito del ER depende de esas fosas, es la única forma de tener cuerpo del delito, al mismo tiempo que dar veracidad al resto del ER, las fosas dada su importancia y de donde depende todo el ER , antes de decir ni pun , deberían haber estudiado el lugar de las fosas y sus alrededores, ni es tan costoso ni levanta sospechas, darse una vuelta de vez en cuando por esos lugares con un par de perros amaestrados y cualquier artilugio tecnológico discreto y de encontrar algo , discretamente cavar porque si los secuaces de Mena cavaron 80-100 fosas sin ser vistos, ¿por qué iban a descubrir a otros que cavaran un par de metros? 

D. Alberto Royuela es un as en eso de investigar, ni el mejor agente del CNI y el tío sigue, se mete en otro fregao, ahora gastando dinero que, dice que no tiene, investigando a Barcenas, ha seguido las reglas de la denuncia, denunciando en Juzgados y no le ha dado resultado, deslumbrados por semejante arsenal de los papeles de Mena y siguiendo el tumulto de emociones que provoca se han tirado a la piscina sin ton ni son, sin astucia , sin inteligencia, sin un plan , sin tener en cuenta a la judicatura que encima está pringada, el tonto el haba de Santi todo orgulloso porque el ER tiene cada día más adeptos y confundiendo a los que de verdad colaboran con el ER y los que hacen un cachondeo del ER, no se da cuenta que el ER puede ser disuelto como azucarillo en el agua y todos con caras de bobos.


----------



## Duda Metódica (22 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Hay una duda que me ronda la cabeza desde hace mucho, no la he querido volcar por no introducir dudas en el foro.
> 
> En el ER se denuncian publicamente 1.136 asesinatos + los asesinados enterrados en 3 fosas y al margen un montón de delitos.
> 
> ...



En un juzgado presentando solo las notas no hay nada que hacer. Es necesario que exista una investigación policial que permita aportar otras pruebas. Para ello es preciso que el gobierno respalde esa investigación y eso sabemos todos que no va a pasar, incluso aunque el gobierno cambie de color. Por lo tanto si nadie va a ir a cavar ni van a salir testigos ni van a aparecer pruebas de los envenenamientos o de los accidentes ful, en el ámbito judicial la cosa pinta muy mal. Otro tema es la difusión del asunto, algo muy útil para que todos nos enteremos de en que mundo vivimos.
Existen precedentes de condenas sin aparición del cadaver, un caso muy conocido es el de Santiago Corella (El Nani), nunca apareció el cadáver. No obstante en el juicio declararon testigos que dijeron haber visto al desaparecido en compañía de policías, incluso de como había sido trasladado a dependencias policiales y luego nunca más se supo. Si no recuerdo mal, hubo juicio y se condenó a un comisario y algunos inspectores de la policía judicial de Madrid. Al parecer organizaban atracos a joyerías con los delincuentes y se quedaban con parte de lo robado. A veces detenían a los atracadores pero no se recuperaba todo (lo que faltaba era para ellos), y otras veces como parece que sucedió con Santiago, el delincuente se iba para un chalet.
Ochéntame otra vez - ¿Dónde está el Nani? - RTVE.es


----------



## Bimmer (22 Mar 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> No creo que quieran hacer cosas ilegales, la policía que no hace nada en otros temas se echaría encima de ellos enseguida si hicieran algo así. Tendrían que ser multimillonarios fuera del alcance de la ley, viviendo en algún país sin tratado de extradición para hacer ese tipo de cosas.
> 
> También he pensado alguna vez que es una pena que no hubiera un millonario en España que cogiera por su cuenta a Ricart Anglés al salir de la cárcel, y se lo llevara a un lugar discreto a que le explicara una versión creíble de lo que él supiera del caso Alcácer, para no tener que sufrir demasiado. Supongo que no está entre las prioridades de los millonarios investigar la verdad de crímenes aberrantes si no les afecta directamente.
> 
> Envíales un email en cualquier caso sobre el perfil de Facebook, por si no se les hubiera ocurrido hacer esa búsqueda, y les pudiera servir de algo.



Ahí es donde quiero llegar, a que la policía se les eche encima, si lo hacen tiene que haber un contexto y ahí es donde el ER se haría mediático.




Duda Metódica dijo:


> No creo que cuando SR o Acodap piden colaboración económica exista la más mínima intención de destinar las aportaciones a fines distintos de los indicados. Sin embargo no me gusta nada como está evolucionando el tema. Lo de sacar una criptomoneda asociada al expediente respaldada por los documentos que custodiaría una fundación ???..., sencillamente no lo acabo de ver.
> Hay que ir con mucho cuidado porque en el momento en que pueda parecer que la cosa se está convirtiendo en un negocio, se les van a tirar a la yugular. No iría nada mal recordar que el asunto del matrimonio Borbón-Urdangarín fue la tumba de Manos Limpias, que salio de una patada del sumario y pasó de ser parte acusadora a tener a sus dirigentes en el talego.



Quien haya visto el Facebook de Santiago habrá visto que ha promocionado una empresa multinivel (piramidal más bien) relacionada con el bitcoin, se llama "bitcoin vault" : Bitcoin Vault es una posible estafa piramidal ¿el nuevo Bitconnect? - BeInCrypto

"Se puede decir que BTCV es idéntico a Bitcoin. Esto es porque de hecho se trata de una fork de BTC, con solo unas ligeras diferencias. Entre ellas destaca, además de sus transacciones reversibles, el hecho de que, pese a supuestamente funcionar con Prueba de Trabajo (PoW), no es posible minar de forma descentralizada esta moneda. Adicionalmente, existe un detalle imposible de ignorar: *sus creadores son los mismos que los de un esquema piramidal bien reconocido a estas alturas* "

Y quien haya fisgoneado más, habrá visto que su entorno se ha dedicado a comerciar en los mercados financieros, concretamente su amigo Gispert sale en el 2008 en una foto comerciando con varios productos en plan profesional, si saben comerciar con esos productos en los que se gana mucho dinero me parecería una canallada que pidan dinero a la gente como están haciendo.




javvi dijo:


> Yo creo que esto funciona de otra manera. ·Es más bien una carrera de fondo, el sensacionalismo, para que te salga bien, tienes que controlar el bombardeo mediático. Pero bueno, son distintas opiniones.
> ¿Alguna pista para los que no tenemos feisbuc? ¿iniciales?




Este es el facebook del sicario y guardia civil Jorge Gonzalez San Martin, aquí puedes ver su gente : Jorge Gonzalez San Martin
Y aquí su cara : Jorge Gonzalez



Debunker dijo:


> Hay una duda que me ronda la cabeza desde hace mucho, no la he querido volcar por no introducir dudas en el foro.
> 
> En el ER se denuncian publicamente 1.136 asesinatos + los asesinados enterrados en 3 fosas y al margen un montón de delitos.
> 
> ...




El ER es un grano de arena en una montaña de corrupción.









El presidente de Burundi muere de un paro cardíaco a los 55 años


Pierre Nkurunziza iba a dejar en agosto el cargo que ostenta desde 2005 tras declinar presentarse a las elecciones celebradas en mayo




elpais.com













El nuevo presidente de Burundi cambia de estrategia y anuncia una campaña contra el coronavirus


El nuevo Gobierno de Burundi ha anunciado un paquete de medidas frente a la pandemia de coronavirus, en...




www.europapress.es













Muere el presidente de Tanzania, el negacionista del Covid-19 que le hizo una PCR a una papaya y a una cabra


John Magufuli llevaba fuera el ojo público varias semanas. La versión oficial apunta a problemas cardíacos pero la oposición afirma que estaba grave a causa del covid-19. Había propuesto remedios muy extravagantes para la pandemia



www.abc.es













Muere el oncólogo español Josep Baselga a los 61 años


El facultativo, que fue director médico del Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center de Nueva York, fallece a causa de una dolencia neurodegenerativa




elpais.com





40.000 cadáveres disueltos en ácido :



Anécdotas de detective privado, habla sobre el comisario Villarejo entre otras curiosidades como chanchullos con el tribunal supremo de República Dominicana : 





El astrólogo Robert Martinez explicando la era en la que hemos entrado : 



Isla de Epstein, etc etc, por mucho que se intente tapar la mierda, al final acabará explotando y salpicando a todo el mundo, os recomiendo seguir al astrólogo Robert Martinez, explica que hemos entrado en una era en que la libertad va a reinar, y para que la libertad avance es indispensable que lo haga de la mano de la verdad, no es casualidad que en esta era estemos sufriendo la Agenda 2030 y lo que eso implica, un ataque contra la libertad y la verdad, tampoco es casualidad que en estos tiempos tengamos a los Royuela, a Raúl Castañeda, a Robert Martinez, a Enrique del canal de youtube "Exponiendo la verdad", Juan Ramón Rallo, Javier Milei, y muchos más.


----------



## javvi (22 Mar 2021)

*SOBRE LA CONTROVERSIA DE LAS FOSAS*

Michael Boor nos reponde, se hace eco de lo que se dice de él en este hilo.


----------



## javvi (22 Mar 2021)

*Seguimos con el youtuber Michael Voor analizando el Expediente Royuela científicamente**.*


----------



## Tigershark (22 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *SOBRE LA CONTROVERSIA DE LAS FOSAS*
> 
> Michael Boor nos reponde, se hace eco de lo que se dice de él en este hilo.



Ni caso al niñato que parece que no ha salido del instituto , yo apostaría por olvidarlo y seguir con el ER.


----------



## Kolobok (23 Mar 2021)

Quien coño es el Michael Boor?? Que coño ha aportado para que llevemos varios mensajes mencionandolo?? Pero si es un don nadie. Santi a que coño esta jugando?? A reirle las gracias a un tio que se chotea de ir con picos y palas a cavar?? Un tío que no tiene apenas visitas?? 

Que ahora Santi dice que no depende de el, que es la policía la que debe cavar, poca memoria tenemos, hace un mes y medio estaba don Alberto y el policía buscando un sitio en Mequinenza donde podrían estar los cadáveres. Y Don Alberto diciendo que llevarían palas.... 

Habeis Estado medio año dando por culo con el Bombazo de las fosas, el Bombazo? Pero que bombazo??? Si no tenéis nada de nada. 

De verdad Santi, a ver dónde acaba esto pero me está pareciendo todo un show por vuestra parte, más que otra cosa. A ver dónde acaba el procedimiento judicial.


----------



## Bimmer (23 Mar 2021)

Así es, completamente de acuerdo.

Y una cosa, demasiada casualidad que el ER haya salido a la vez que la Agenda 2030 y su primera jugada con la plandemia.


----------



## Peritta (23 Mar 2021)

Dos veces ha mencionado usté al ejército don @javvi pero la institución que más terreno tiene en España es la RENFE, más que la Iglesia, el ejército o la Duquesa de Alba.

Los de Medio Ambiente deben de tener la gestión y no la propiedad porque también tienen la gestión de mi parcela pues no me dejan desmochar las encinas a mi gusto y sin pedirles permiso. Por ahí hay un hilo de un tío al que le echaron cien mil euros de multa por talar un fresno centenario en su jardin en la sierra de Madrid.

Por aquí también tenemos un parque natural de ésos que oficialmente es menos que parque nacional y contiene pueblos más o menos chiquitillos en su interior. Algunos estamos esperando que nos declaren especie protegida.



Joderos gringos que ustedes estáis fuera de la reserva.

Muchas gracias don @Bimmer por haber puesto cara y voz a Método3. Jua, jua, jua. Melo imaginaba gordito, calvorota y con gafillas. Pero habría que preguntarle si los dos fiscales anticorrupción, dos, que dice en el vídeo en el minuto 55'30' (pero viene desde el minuto 46') son el Villarejo (fiscal) y el Mena.



Bimmer dijo:


>




No tienen cara éstos dos, presumen en su currículum de lo de Banca Catalana y de ahí salió don Jordi de rositas. Luego mu brillante no debió de ser la labor de la Fiscalía Anticorrupción y lógico es que se cargaran al magistrado aquél que quería escribir sus memorias.
Y la escribo con mayúscula porque es un organismo oficial por el que pagan dietas y otras gabelas.

Nada, ustedes seguid haciendo como que llueve, que nos van a terminar orinando. (Q.E.D.).


No he mirado los .pdf, luego no sé -pero me lo barrunto- que llenan las fosas de Vinaroz y Almacelles por las mismas fechas, a lo largo del 2004. Corregidme cabrones si me equivoco. De la fosa de Mequinenza no tenemos fechas en las notas, pero me barrunto yo que también debe de ser por el mismo tiempo.
Luego tienen a gente tolsantodía enterrando a alguien en alguna fosa -clandestinas, que no comunes coño- cada varios días y alternando con otros enterramientos en otras fosas.

¿Sobre cuánta gente mandaba Ruiz?. ¿No tenían que fichar esos agentes en la comandancia y hacer como que trabajaban y apatrullaban?.



javvi dijo:


> *Seguimos con el youtuber Michael Voor analizando el Expediente Royuela científicamente**.*



Vaya, me acaba de borrar el Santi un segundo texto. Iba a publicár por aquí mi respuesta pero la ha borrado y yo no le voy a dar la oportunidad de que me borre tres veces. Luego si no me leen más por allí no se piensen que el Mena me ha dado matarile.

Ahí te quedas lodreras. Me tienes hasta los cojones niñato. Si quieres este teclado págalo. Yo tengo otras cosas que hacer Me importa tres cojones si el universo se expande o se contrae.



__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Tigershark (23 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *Seguimos con el youtuber Michael Voor analizando el Expediente Royuela científicamente**.*



Pero qué pesadilla ,después de tropecientas polémicas con unos y otros ahora nos ha salido arévalo.. , ya lo dije hace un tiempo pero lo repito si hace falta si no fuera por el padre Don Alberto Royuela le podian ir dando por culo a ER y a su puta madre, no soporto más a gárgamel.. Urge dejar las cosas a los hombres . juez Presencia, el policia Serrano y por supuesto a mi admirado Don Alberto Royuela ,con ellos nada me falta.


----------



## javvi (23 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Dos veces ha mencionado usté del ejército don @javvi pero la institución que más terreno tiene en España es la RENFE, más que la Iglesia, el ejército o la Duquesa de Alba.



Bueno, en todo caso será ADIF, al menos desde que en el 2005 la UE obligó a que la empresa que gestionase las infraestructuras ferroviarias no fuese la misma que la de los trenes. Y así por mera bipartición apareció una nueva empresa pública. Y digo yo que será un tipo de propiedad más bien en línea: unas veces más recta como con el AVE y otras más curva con los trenes normales. No creo que tengan mucho ancho estas propiedades ¿para qué necesita ADIF grandes superficies? Es posible que cavasen por la noche a no mucha distancia de las vías férreas y cada vez que oyesen a un tren nocturno llegar apagasen las linternas. Quien sabe.


Peritta dijo:


> No he mirado los .pdf, luego no sé -pero me lo barrunto- que llenan las fosas de Vinaroz y Almacelles por las mismas fechas, a lo largo del 2004. Corregidme cabrones si me equivoco. De la fosa de Mequinenza no tenemos fechas en las notas, pero me barrunto yo que también debe de ser por el mismo tiempo.



No le quiero dar más lecciones, pero es que hay un forero por aquí que se molesta en ir apuntando las fechas que se van diciendo en las notas. Y sí, sí tenemos fechas de Mequinenza, están apuntadas en un poste anterior. El orden cronológico de cómo van llenando las fosas es inverso al que nos han ido mostrando los Royuela: 1º Almacellas, 2º Vinaroz y 3º Mequineza.
El primer viaje de inquilino en Almacellas, que nos consta, es de febrero del 2004. Recuerde: todavía no han puesto unas bombas en la Capital y sigue gobernando un señor con bigote de Valladolid.
El último viaje de Mequinenza, que nos consta, es del 20 de abril del 2006. Llegó justito Mena para finiquitar los últimos inquilinos y jubilarse felizmente.


----------



## Sdenka (23 Mar 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Quien coño es el Michael Boor??



No lo sé, pero en otro de sus videos, su invitada dice que durante el confinamiento del año pasado la zona donde están Mequinenza y Almacellas fue cerrada perimetralmente por la BRIMO (5:18). Que _les dio tiempo a ir a Mequinenza sacar lo que fuere y dejarlo limpio_ (41:47) Y que hay un topógrafo que habría localizado una de las fosas en los mapas, _porque se ve el movimiento de tierras entre 2003 y 2006_, pero que _está dentro de lo que es una propiedad privada que toca con tierra del Estado._ (1:12:26).


----------



## javvi (23 Mar 2021)

*José Antonio Serrano, presenta denuncia para localizar la fosa de Expediente Royuela, en Vinaroz.*


----------



## javvi (23 Mar 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> No lo sé, pero en otro de sus videos, su invitada dice que durante el confinamiento del año pasado la zona donde están Mequinenza y Almacellas fue cerrada perimetralmente por la BRIMO (5:18). Que _les dio tiempo a ir a Mequinenza sacar lo que fuere y dejarlo limpio_ (41:47) Y que hay un topógrafo que habría localizado una de las fosas en los mapas, _porque se ve el movimiento de tierras entre 2003 y 2006_, pero que _está dentro de lo que es una propiedad privada que toca con tierra del Estado._ (1:12:26).











El Segriá · Lérida


Lérida




www.google.com




04/07/20
_"La Generalitat ha acordado el confinamiento perimetral de la comarca leridana del Segrià ante el incremento de contagios por coronavirus. Éste es efectivo desde las 12 del mediodía de este sábado y no tiene fecha de finalización."

"Agentes antidisturbios de los Mossos d'Esquadra (BRIMO) están de camino a la región, según informa El Español, para controlar el confinamiento en la demarcación de Lérida, que cuenta en la actualidad con nueve brotes activos por coronavirus, ocho en la Región Sanitaria de Lérida"
"Los brotes de contagio se han detectado en cuatro empresas frutícolas, una empresa agroalimentaria, un geriátrico, una comunidad de vecinos y un hostal en el que se atiende a personas sin hogar"








Vuelve el confinamiento a España: la Generalitat recluye a más de 200.000 personas


La Generalitat ha acordado el confinamiento perimetral de la comarca leridana del Segrià ante el incremento de contagios por coronavirus. Éste es efectivo desde las 12 del mediodía de este sábado y no tiene fecha de finalización.




www.mundiario.com




_


----------



## Lux Mundi (23 Mar 2021)

A raíz de leer este caso, se me vino hace un tiempo esta otra noticia que tuvo lugar hace años, la muerte de la novia de Seve, que con 29 años se mató en un accidente de tráfico en el norte de España, en Cantabria, de donde eran originarios los dos, el accidente tuvo lugar en un sitio cercano al trabajo de la novia, más o menos así:









Severiano Ballesteros, destrozado en el funeral de su novia Fátima, de 29 años


Difícil momento el que atraviesa Severiano Ballesteros tras haber perdido la semana pasada a su joven novia de una manera fatal. Fátima Galarza, de 29 años, falleció el pasado día 15 en Cantabria tras saltarse un stop en un cruce y ser embestida por otro coche.




www.laopiniondezamora.es













Seve Ballesteros llora la muerte de su novia


El campeón cántabro de golf Severiano Ballesteros se mostró desolado en el funeral por su novia Fátima Galarza, de 29 años, fallecida el pasado día 15 en un accidente de tráfico e




www.diariovasco.com






En su día, no sé dónde se dijo, empezó el rumor que el accidente fue muy "raro". Luego años más tarde en este foro, en un hilo que no recuerdo y que no era del tema mismo, alguien comentó también que el accidente fue muy raro. 

Recordemos la trayectoria personal de Severiano: se casó con la hija de Botín, y una vez separados tras 16 años, empezó la relación con esa chica tan joven que falleció. En el año 2004 fue a la boda de Felipe con Letizia con su todavía esposa, ese año se separaron, y un divorcio en una familia como los Botín, debió ser cuanto menos un ultraje o un atrevimiento, si es que fue cosa de él tomar la decisión de separarse, porque estas familias aguantan lo que sea con tal de seguir la apariencia del matrimonio, porque presuntamente, el rumor, dice que son del Opus, y viven de apariencias, etc. La noticia dice que la pareja firmó la separación, pero no dicen si fue mutuo acuerdo o que uno de los dos toma la decisión, aunque a mi me suena que fue él el que acabó harto y decidió separarse, y si es así, teniendo en cuenta el clan que tenía como familia política...¿os imagináis mandar a pastar a la hija de Botín estando el padre vivo?. 










Severiano Ballesteros y Carmen Botín se separan tras 16 años de matrimonio


Severiano Ballesteros y Carmen Botín se separan tras 16 años de matrimonio



www.hola.com






La muerte del patriarca del clan banquero también fue muy rara.


----------



## javvi (23 Mar 2021)

*Al fin lo he encontrado*
Lo recordaba perfectamente, pero con tanto video no era fácil encontrarlo.

minuto 19:15 Dice Alberto Royuela que se tiene que poner en contacto con su colaborador *PEROTE . *No dice amigo, ni conocido. El propósito es vender una finca para seguir financiándose. Se entiende que se la va a comprar o le va a ayudar a venderla. Por lo visto, no tiene su teléfono ni otra manera de comunicarse con él. Quizá es un mensaje para la parroquia.





JUAN ALBERTO PEROTE PELLON Información del ejecutivo o administrador y su cargo.


Información sobre el ejecutivo JUAN ALBERTO PEROTE PELLON. Los datos ofrecidos son una muestra del informe completo en el que se incluye información comercial y profesional.




www.expansion.com




Tres empresas: automóviles, laboratorios y financieras en general: o sea, todo lo que se pueda comprar o vender.





juan alberto perote pellon - Iberlibro


Perote, Confesiones De Un Espia: 999 (otros No Ficción) de Juan Alberto Perote Pellon y una gran selección de libros, arte y artículos de colección disponible en Iberlibro.com.



www.iberlibro.com




Según una página del origen de los apellidos, sólo hay 125 españoles con Perote como primer apellido. No es un apellido muy común.





Origen, Historia y Distribución del Apellido Perote







origenapellido.com




Según otra son 128. Por ahí le andará, que los Perotes, como todos los demás, nacen y mueren haciendo variar las cifras.





Mis Apellidos : Apellido Mis Apellidos - Nombre Mis Apellidos : significado de Mis Apellidos - origen de Mis Apellidos - escudo de Mis Apellidos - historia de Mis Apellidos -historia de Mis Apellidos







www.misapellidos.com




En un chat de El Mundo del 13 de Noviembre de 2002 (en el décimo aniversario de la desaparición de las tres niñas de Alcácer. Y de el asesinato de Lucrecia Pérez en Aravaca por la extrema derecha)
*17. ¿cree usted que de verdad algun dia se sabra en este pais que ocurrio en Alcasser?*
_Es un tema que estuvo más controlado por la policia y la guardia civil que por los servicios de inteligencia. Por lo que yo se, nunca se aclararon suficientemente las relaciones de Alcasser con el partido político que estaba en el poder y con las instituciones que he mencionado. Sospecho que se ocultaron algunos casos de corrupción.


elmundo.es | encuentro digital con Juan Alberto Perote


_Por supuesto que hay algo muy gordo detrás de los Royuela.


----------



## javvi (23 Mar 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> A raíz de leer este caso, se me vino hace un tiempo esta otra noticia que tuvo lugar hace años, la muerte de la novia de Seve, que con 29 años se mató en un accidente de tráfico en el norte de España, en Cantabria, de donde eran originarios los dos, el accidente tuvo lugar en un sitio cercano al trabajo de la novia, más o menos así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antes muerto que divorciado








ACUSACIÓN DE ASESINATO DE EMILIO BOTÍN, cuarta noticia más leída en 2019 con 22422 lectores


Según el querellante, Emilo Botín fue asesinado en su despacho del Banco de Santander




nuevodiario.es




Los O Shea no se andan con bromas. La viuda de Botín hasta tiene un hermano etarra








Iñaki O´Shea


J.A.Protagonista de un salto sin red desde los más poderosos y selectos círculos sociales de la margen derecha del Nervión a la orilla del terrorismo, Iñaki O´Shea Artiñano (Ignacio María en su



www.abc.es


----------



## Bimmer (23 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Por supuesto que hay algo muy gordo detrás de los Royuela



¿Qué crees que puede ser?


----------



## javvi (23 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Qué crees que puede ser?



Bueno, ya tenemos alguna pista: Perote; Javier de la Rosa, que encarga una de las periciales. Más que nada voy a expresar un deseo, aunque no del todo infundado: lo que queda de España, lo que todavía está dispuesto a luchar por España, está detrás de los Royuela. Los últimos cartuchos que le quedan a España.


----------



## Lux Mundi (23 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Antes muerto que divorciado
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vaya panda esta familia.


----------



## Peritta (23 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Bueno, en todo caso será ADIF, al menos desde que en el 2005 la UE obligó a que la empresa que gestionase las infraestructuras ferroviarias no fuese la misma que la de los trenes. Y así por mera bipartición apareció una nueva empresa pública. Y digo yo que será un tipo de propiedad más bien en línea: unas veces más recta como con el AVE y otras más curva con los trenes normales. No creo que tengan mucho ancho estas propiedades ¿para qué necesita ADIF grandes superficies? Es posible que cavasen por la noche a no mucha distancia de las vías férreas y cada vez que oyesen a un tren nocturno llegar apagasen las linternas. Quien sabe.
> 
> No le quiero dar más lecciones, pero es que hay un forero por aquí que se molesta en ir apuntando las fechas que se van diciendo en las notas. Y sí, sí tenemos fechas de Mequinenza, están apuntadas en un poste anterior. El orden cronológico de cómo van llenando las fosas es inverso al que nos han ido mostrando los Royuela: 1º Almacellas, 2º Vinaroz y 3º Mequineza.
> El primer viaje de inquilino en Almacellas, que nos consta, es de febrero del 2004. Recuerde: todavía no han puesto unas bombas en la Capital y sigue gobernando un señor con bigote de Valladolid.
> El último viaje de Mequinenza, que nos consta, es del 20 de abril del 2006. Llegó justito Mena para finiquitar los últimos inquilinos y jubilarse felizmente.



La ADIF es la dueña de los trenes, del catering y del billetering. La RENFE es la dueña del terreno y de las vías, y tiene a la otra como cliente.
El que la ADIF pague el IVA por el alquiler de las vías y otros impuestos comerciales que pagamos las _presonas_ humanas es algo que pongo en duda señor.

El Tiolbigote dejó de gobernar tras casar a su niña la mayor en El Escorial. Después de aquél evento se dedicó a enseñar un cuaderno en blanco, a cachonderse de arúspices y pitonisos y a preparar su salida hacia Jorgetown.

No me sea peliculero señor. Por la noche, y si no hay más luces, las linternas se ven desde kilómetrosy lo mismo alguien que las haya visto se acerca al día siguiente a ver si los de las luces eran mariguaneros regando lo suyo y podía escamotear algún cogollo al descuido.
En el campo no hay nada, y si le ven hurgar a hurtadillas en algún sitio, tenga por seguro que alguien irá a curiosear.

El que todos los inquilinos fueran delincuentes es algo que a mí también me gustaría creer, como en los Reyes Magos o en las hadas madrinas coreanas.

¿Total que se tiran desde Febrero del 2004 hasta final de 2006 llevando "inquilinos" a "chaletes" a razón de dos o tres a la semana?. Vuelve esta burra al trigo: ¿ésta gente cuando trabajaba?.
Menuda maestría en el escaqueo que tienen nuestros probos funcionarios.

Cuando más disponibles están los inquilinos es cuanto más tiesos están. Si están rígidos están disponiles las 24 horas. Es por éso que supuse que los trasladrían ya muertos. Los enterradores no tienen por qué conocer a los asesinos y mucho menos a los asesinados.

La morgue de instituto forense del Arimany y las cámaras frigoríficas de donde guardaban la droga tenían que usarlos como almacenes porque si no, no se entiende esa maquinaria logística tan bien engrasada.



Ahí, en el segundo grupo de notas que lee le dice Sanchez a Ruiz:

"Cumpliendo órdenes, tras comprobar la inexistencia de ascendentes y descendentes, se procederá mañana a la eliminación de Lopez Meneses para su posterior traslado al chalet de Almacellas."

Decir que mañana eliminas a un tío así, cumpliendo órdenes, es mucho decir.
Y más si el tío tiene una vida desordenada y lo mismo el dí siguiente no das con él. Para estas cosas se dice que se procederá inmediatamente a la eliminación, no se promete para mañana.
Éso es lenguaje administrativo, y se dice sobre seguro. Luego me barrunto yo que el López Meneses ya era "inquilino" cuando Sanchez escribió esa nota.

No os cachodeeis de los de los picos y las palas (hoy día se usan georradares y drones, pero los de la policía están a las multas de tráfico y no creo que los de Tráfico se los presten, y éso que con la telepandemia tenemos menos tráfico y los de atestados más tiempo libre) porque lo que es un padre y un hijo, como no baje el Espíritu Santo, no van a conseguir nada.

Bueno, sí. El que si por un corrimiento de tierras o una tromba de agua o algo, apareciese una fosa común en Mequinenza o en Almacellas y nos dijeran los de la Tv que es una fosa de la guerra civil, algunos de este foro chasquemos la lengua.

Y ná más. 

La soberanía la tiene la administración, no el pueblo.
Apaga y vámonos.
El último que profane las tumbas de los demás.
___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (23 Mar 2021)

Espérate que no me he quedado a gusto, me había dejado un renglón en el tintero.

En carta que Mena le escribe a Zapatero Carta del fiscal Mena al Presidente Zapatero en 2006 amenazándole si no le ayuda – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña le dice:

"... Soy consciente de que he cometido un buen número de eliminaciones que no serían comprendidas por la opinión pública ni por la profesión a la que he dedicado tantos años de mi vida. Pero gracias a mis decisiones elpaís se ha librado de cientos de delincuentes que, de no ser por mí, hoy estarían delinquiendo libremente por las calles ...".

Luego es de suponer que parte de los los delincuentes ésos de los que nos ha librado Mena, que si no hubiera sido presuntamente por él (ya ves tú lo que pintan los jueces) seguirían delinquiendo a troche y moche, sean "inquilinos" de ésos.

El que yo me presuponga que no todos los "inquilinos" hayan sido delincuentes ya lo he mencionado en posta anterior y no voy a insistir. Que se joda quien no lo haya leído.
Me voy a fijar en los delincuentes y como por presuponer no cobran, voy a presuponer que solo "inquilinaban" a los delincuentes que competían con éxito.

-Ese camello me está quitando clientela Romerales.

Y si la N'dragueta quería establecerse por aquí, puedo presuponer que Mena eliminaba a la delincuencia de la competencia por bandas y cuadrillas, y de ahí tanto cadaver y con tanta regularidad.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (24 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No me sea peliculero señor. Por la noche, y si no hay más luces, las linternas se ven desde kilómetrosy lo mismo alguien que las haya visto se acerca al día siguiente a ver si los de las luces eran mariguaneros regando lo suyo y podía escamotear algún cogollo al descuido.
> En el campo no hay nada, y si le ven hurgar a hurtadillas en algún sitio, tenga por seguro que alguien irá a curiosear.



Pues tampoco creo que sea ésta una cuestión baladí. Y no la hemos tocado, o apenas. ¿el equipo trabajaba por el día o por la noche?
Primero, vayamos por orden, que es lo contrario de lo que han hecho los Royuela, que nos han ido dando las notas empezando por la última, la de Mequinenza y nos han dejado para el final la primera: la de Almacellas, que es donde se muestra el manual básico de las fosas.


javvi dijo:


> 1º No puede ser terreno cultivable.
> 2º No puede ser propiedad privada
> 3º A más de 30 km del núcleo urbano
> 4º Tierra blanda, que permita unos dos metros de profundidad.



De esto se deduce que el famoso Chalet sería el centro logístico, a las afueras de los tres municipios elegidos por el control político-mafioso que tenían. Y a partir de ahí, las fosas estarían bastante más lejos: a unos treinta km del núcleo urbano. 
Según esto, ir a Mequinenza con picos y palas era ridículo, lo que permitió hasta a alguno hacer algún chiste, como al tal Boor. 
Según el manual, una vez que uno está allí, se tiene que desplazar unos treinta km, la distancia del radio de un círculo que rodease al pueblo (cualquier dirección). Por esto anduvimos algunos buscando qué terrenos públicos había alrededor de estos pueblos que cumpliesen esta condición.
Si hubieran empezado por el principio: las notas de Almacellas, con el manual incluido, nos hubiéramos ahorrado cientos de postas y los chistes de Boor.
Volviendo al principio, aunque sea RENFE o ADIF, eso da igual, el mayor propietario de terreno público de España, no parece que sea el más idóneo, porque por lógica será un terreno en línea, unas veces más recta otras más curva, con poco ancho. Y sea de día o de noche, no es lo más discreto. 
Yo insisto en los parques naturales. Me parece lo más recóndito y resguardado. Lo del ejercito me han dicho que es hasta top secret. El ejercito, por motivos de seguridad, tiene terrenos que se han de mantener en secreto.
Lo de que los inquilinos iban ya fiambre es lo que defendimos usted y yo, en eso teníamos razón según estas últimas notas de Sánchez.
Es verdad que rechina eso de que mañana elimino a Fulano y pasado lo trasladamos a Almacellas. Estos sujetos revolotean mucho y se te pueden escapar en cualquier momento.



Peritta dijo:


> Ese camello me está quitando clientela Romerales.
> 
> Y si la N'dragueta quería establecerse por aquí, puedo presuponer que Mena eliminaba a la delincuencia de la competencia por bandas y cuadrillas, y de ahí tanto cadaver y con tanta regularidad.



Sobre esto tenemos algunos notas, como las de Jaroslav que les ordena liquidar a unos cuantos camellos magrebíes.


----------



## javvi (24 Mar 2021)

*PEROTE EMPRESARIO*





Juan Alberto Perote Pellon - Información detallada


Juan Alberto Perote Pellon, información, informe y datos relevantes, teléfono nif riesgo impagados, etc de las empresas relacionadas con Juan Alberto Perote Pellon




cargos.axesor.es




Es curioso que la primera constancia de sus empresas privadas sea en junio del noventa y uno: en la época de las escuchas que le llevaron a la cárcel.
Y que la última constancia sea del cuatro de febrero del dos mil dos. Un día antes de la primera fecha que tenemos del primer viaje de inquilino en Almacellas.
En su actividad laboral tenemos: "_empresa con actividad CNAE Estudios de mercado y realización de encuestas de opinión pública, actividad SIC SERVICIOS COMERCIALES SC y objeto social La Realizacion de Todo Tipo de Estudios de Mercados, Encuestas e Informes Comerciales, Fiscales y Juridicos" _Empresa que váyase usted a saber en qué consiste cuando se trata de un empresario ex espía.
_El tiempo máximo que *JUAN ALBERTO PEROTE PELLON* ha permanecido en un cargo es 29 años, 9 meses y 1 dia, mientras que el tiempo mínimo ha sido 2 años, 9 meses y 27 dias. Además, se han publicado hasta 5 cargos en otras empresas bajo el nombre *JUAN ALBERTO PEROTE PELLON*._
Imagino que esos casi treinta años son los que dedicó a la Patria. Los otros cargos deben ser de su vida ya como ex espía y ex presidiario.
*PEROTE ESCRITOR*
_Misión para dos muertos. 1984: los servicios secretos españoles contra la banda Baader-Meinhof, Perote, confesiones de un espia, 23 F: ni Milans ni Tejero. El informe que se ocultó._ Títulos sugerentes, especialmente recomendables para los aficionados a los libros escritos por policías y espías.








Todos los libros del autor Perote Pellon Juan


¿Quieres información sobre los libros de Perote Pellon Juan? Te damos información detallada de sus obras y te decimos donde comprarlas




www.todostuslibros.com




*PEROTE CONFERENCIANTE*
Da charlas en la UNED sobre _Servicios de inteligencia y Operaciones Especiales._








Inteligencia Aplicada | Extensión Universitaria en Madrid | UNED


Página web de Actividades y cursos de la UNED




extension.uned.es




*PEROTE PRESIDIARIO
"*_Yo coincidí, como ustedes saben, en la cárcel militar con Tejero. Y un día hablando me dijo: algún día me diréis lo que pasó en el 23F" _minuto 10:15 *2013-02-25 LNDC-Coronel Juan Alberto Perote: ''El 23F''
*

*PEROTE PARACAIDISTA*
_En marzo de 1968, el joven teniente Perote se lanza en paracaídas sobre suelo alemán, durante una de sus primeras maniobras en las COES (Comandos de Operaciones Especiales), donde estará siete años ejerciendo de instructor y oficial. «Aquel supuesto táctico partía de la hipótesis de que las tropas del Pacto de Varsovia habían invadido media Europa y, con ella, toda la República Federal de Alemania. Nuestra patrulla, compuesta por once hombres, se consideraba infiltrada en la retaguardia enemiga y, desde esa perspectiva, cualquier fuerza de policía, militar o civil, era enemiga. Pero ¿qué demonios hacía en territorio de la OTAN un teniente del Ejército de Franco? ¿Qué hacía yo integrado en una operación comando de los boinas verdes norteamericanos?»
http://resistir.info/livros/la_cia_en_espana.pdf
_


----------



## Peritta (24 Mar 2021)

Pues muchas gracias por subir esta burbujilla a la superficie don @javvi, pero nos trae aquí al Perote, que estará muy puesto en la conspiración del 23F, pero del Rodriguez Simons, que sale en la conspiración del GAL y también en la del 11-M, no ha dicho usté ni palabra y éstas dos son conspiraciones bastante más recientes que aquella.

Total que si es por remontarse en el tiempo diré yo que lo de Viriato también fue una conspiración.

No, no nos desvíe el tiro ni señale a otros blancos, no nos quiera distraer la atención. ¿Es usté rojeras?, ...quiero decir ¿militante?. De los que está militando atoashoras vaya, hasta en la cola del autobus.

Sí, ya vi los tres vídeos que le dedica el Santi Royuela al Jaroslav y que Mena se deshace de la competencia de éste, pero ésos serían una docena o docena y media (si es que hay más notas perdidas o traspeladas) y no los 300 que dicen que hay en las fosas.
Luego la mayoría de los delincuentes a los que dan matarile serían a los que competían con los camellos y delincuentes que trabajaban, no para nuestras FyCSE en general, sino para unos policeman en concreto.

-No, no. Lo del 20% de mordida era para disimular -dice el Romerales (o el Cerezo, sakura jua, jua, jua) ante un suseñoría en un muy, muy, muy hipotético futurible. -La red de camellos no era para el enriquecimiento ilícito señor juez, sino para obtener información de soplones y chivatos porque desde el 11-M nadie se fía de la policía y chungo lo tenemos desde entonces para infiltrar topos y submarinos en las bandas de delincuentes.

Luego me temo que no solo fomentaban las bandas y los clanes de delincuentes facilitándoles a unas el trabajo sino directamente eliminando a otras.
Y el que lo hicieran para retirar a las pandas más violentas de la circulación todavía tendría un pase, pero me temo que lo hacían previo pago de la N'draguenta o de alguna "bratvá" roja. Y entonces ya no me creo que retiraran de la circulación a los más violentos, sino a los que más estorbaban o mejor competían con las bandas que Aquí (en el Estadospañol, antes Estepaís y según la leyenda blanquinegra esa, que algunos hemos vivido en color: España) vinieran a establecerse.


Allah ahkbar para acabar de complicarlo todo.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (24 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No, no nos desvíe el tiro ni señale a otros blancos, no nos quiera distraer la atención. ¿Es usté rojeras?, ...quiero decir ¿militante?. De los que está militando atoashoras vaya, hasta en la cola del autobus.



No sé cómo se hace, hay gente que sabe poner el video justo donde se quiere que se vea la parte concreta del video. Yo lo hago de manera más primitiva: minuto 19, 15 segundos de este video:


----------



## Peritta (24 Mar 2021)

Le da usté al botón derecho del ratón y allí dice entre otras opciones: "copiar la dirección URL del vídeo desde el minuto actual". Pega esa dirección en el foro y le sale el vídeo desde el minuto ése.
Si se fija, en la dirección de la URL verá que acaba en s=número de segundos.

Sí, ya vi el vídeo ése. Pero de ahí a que el espía Perote sea corredor de fincas, pues no sé. Puede ser otro Perote caramba. O puede ser uno que se llame Pedro y sea muy grandote.

Tampoco lo pongo en duda ¿eh?. Si el señor Alberto se puso a indagar y a averiguar quién puñetas le hacía la vida imposible, es posible que topara con el Perote y éste le pasara información, o le pusiera en contacto con quien podría hacerlo.
Aquí ha salido este hombre como posible comprador de fincas, ná más. De momento no toca ningún pito en este concierto.

Brutal la manera de deshacerse de su predecesor Villarejo, a base de anónimos achacados a Royuela ¿eh?.
Quítate tú que me pongo yo, y el otro salió por patas.

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (24 Mar 2021)

@Peritta Muchas gracias por la información, ya ve usted lo cateto que soy para ser un desinformador de la ceneí.
No sé si ha leído mi anterior poste dedicado a Perote. Es de entender, si no lo ha hecho con mi manía de escribir uno tras otro compulsivamente. En ese poste intento argumentar que el Perote del que habla Royuela es, estadísticamente, poco probable que sea otro distinto al Perote de todos conocido. Hay más cosas que me hacen pensar que es el mismo Perote y que todavía no he desarrollado, pero llegará, no tardará.




javvi dijo:


> *Al fin lo he encontrado*
> Lo recordaba perfectamente, pero con tanto video no era fácil encontrarlo.
> 
> minuto 19:15 Dice Alberto Royuela que se tiene que poner en contacto con su colaborador *PEROTE . *No dice amigo, ni conocido. El propósito es vender una finca para seguir financiándose. Se entiende que se la va a comprar o le va a ayudar a venderla. Por lo visto, no tiene su teléfono ni otra manera de comunicarse con él. Quizá es un mensaje para la parroquia.
> ...


----------



## Peritta (24 Mar 2021)

Hasta que no hable y se moje el Perote por aquí no pinta ná, mas que como corredor de fincas.

¿Ha visto usté el instructivo vídeo que cité en la posta 5.247 y que publicó @Bimmer?.

Bueno, se lo republico por si no atina a encontrarlo, y es que hay quien compulsivamente vuelca información sin saber cuánto de relevante e importante es y luego no hay quien encuentre ná.



Pues ahí, en el minuto 55'10" dice que Cataluña tenía dos fiscales anticorrupción.

Ya ve usté lo que son las cosas.

Justos los dos fiscales que intervinieron en el Caso Banca Catalana y don Jordi no solo salió de rositas de aquello, sino que se fue sin siquiera saber qué coños es la UDEF

(sic) oiga.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (24 Mar 2021)

Cualquiera que esté mínimamente familiarizado con el mundillo de los servicios de inteligencia, sociedades discretas, etc sabe que la renovación generacional viene por la misma sangre en gran medida. Son los hijos de... los que continúan la misma actividad. También suele haber hermanos, esposas y otros familiares colaborando. Suele haber mucha endogamia.
*El nepotismo corroe el CNI: hijos, nietos o sobrinos de espías copan el 75% del centro








El nepotismo corroe el CNI: hijos, nietos o sobrinos de espías copan el 75% del centro


El enchufismo es un mal endémico del CNI. Más del 75% de su plantilla la forman agentes contratados con el aval previo de un pariente o allegado




www.elconfidencial.com




*Lo mismo se podría aplicar a Perote. Así que Perote, el colaborador de Royuela, es un mero vendedor de fincas, que nada tiene que ver con el Perote espía. ok. ¿Le vale éste? *JOSE ANTONIO PEROTE PELLON:  Toledo; APROVECHAMIENTO Y EXPLOTACION CINEGETICA DE FINCAS RUSTICAS. EXPLOTACIONES AGRICOLAS Y GANADERAS. COMPRAVENTA DE FINCAS RUSTICAS. *
De los ciento veintitantos Perotes que hay en toda España, me dirá usted cuántos, casualmente, coinciden, a su vez, en el segundo apellido: Pellón. A mí no me salen miles.
¿Qué probabilidad hay de que José Antonio Perote Pellón no sea el hermano de Juan Alberto Perote Pellón el empresario que se dedica a Madrid; LA REALIZACION DE TODO TIPO DE ESTUDIOS DE MERCADOS. Que es como decir tapadera para cualquier cosa y todo lo demás.
Perote Pellon Jose Antonio. Empresas y Cargos
Por cierto, mi más sincero pésame a los Perote, en el caso que alguno lea esto, por el reciente fallecimiento, hace poco más de un mes, del Perote vendedor de fincas. Si le queda alguna duda señor @Peritta fíjese en la esquela en cómo se llaman los hermanos y el pedazo de curriculum que tiene, que no sólo a vender fincas se dedicó el hombre.


----------



## javvi (24 Mar 2021)

_El teniente general *Emilio Pérez Alamán* atesora una brillante trayectoria, fue premiado con la Gran Cruz de la Real y Militar Orden de San Hermenegildo y condecorado con la Gran Cruz del Mérito Militar con distintivo blanco. Ya retirado, junto con otros oficiales, decidió hacer pública una *Declaración en defensa de la figura Militar del General Franco,* una iniciativa que contó con un millar de firmas y tuvo una gran repercusión mediática.
_A quien le interese puede leer esta interesante entrevista al teniente general Emilio Pérez Alamán. Y buscar abajo entre los militares firmantes al coronel José Antonio Perote Pellón. 








General Pérez Alamán: “Los defensores de la España de hoy carecen de una representación política valiente que organice y movilice sin egoísmos"


El teniente general Emilio Pérez Alamán atesora una brillante trayectoria, fue premiado con la Gran Cruz de la Real y Militar Orden de San Hermenegi...




elcorreodeespana.com


----------



## javvi (24 Mar 2021)

*Mañana jueves 25 de Marzo directo a las 19:30 con David Santos y "Un Murciano Encabronado".
*


----------



## javvi (24 Mar 2021)

*El juez Fernando Presencia, en el canal de " el Arconte".
*


----------



## javvi (24 Mar 2021)

*JAVIER PEROTE PELLÓN*
Otro Perote Pellón, éste tocayo mío. Es un militar y destacado activista pro saharaui junto al también militar *José Ramón Diego Aguirre*





José Ramón Diego Aguirre - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Un artículo sin desperdicio:

_"El 30 de noviembre de 1982, al mes de ganar las elecciones, el Ministro de Exteriores *Fernando Morán* manifestó que: el nuevo Gobierno no solamente no haría nada para desestabilizar al Rey de Marruecos sino que realizarían todo lo que estuviera en sus manos para mantener su estabilidad .Esto ya es sabido.

Esta declaración de intenciones causó estupor en muchos de sus votantes.
Hasta la víspera del triunfo electoral, en los mítines que daban los políticos socialistas no cabía una bandera más del Frente Polisario. Los oradores empleaban parte de su tiempo en apaciguar el entusiasmo del público que no cesaba en dar vivas al Polisario o repetir el slogan “Polisario vencerá” (“íbamos con banderas gritando Polisario vencerá….“, *Maria Antonia Iglesias*)."
"Nada más ganar las elecciones del 1982, uno de los primeras acuerdos del nuevo Gobierno de *Felipe González* fue vender armas a Marruecos, cuantas más mejor (*Narcis Serra*), *Adolfo Suárez* lo había prohibió en 1976). Ahora, *ZP *se las regala." 
"También se ocultan al público, los abusos, las vejaciones, y las injusticias (asesinatos incluidos) sufridas por personas indefensas contra las que se ha dirigido toda la maquinaria represiva de poder que tienen en sus manos, con especial inquina contra los que se han atrevido a denunciar sus tropelías." 








Un mito y kilos de basura


Sáhara Occidental/España Javier Perote Pellón (23/10/2009) A los mitos no se les ve porque les tapa la basura (Raúl del Pozo). El 30 de noviembre de 1982, al mes de ganar las elecciones, el Ministro de Exteriores Fernando Morán manifestó que: el nuevo Gobierno no solamente no haría nada para des




espacioseuropeos.com




_Javier Perote Pellón fue miembro de la Unión Militar Democrática.


Javier Perote – Foro Milicia y Democracia


Su hija, creo, también está metida en estos líos.
_"Los paralelismos entre Maricruz y su tío se limitan, aparentemente, al apellido. O tal vez no. La agente ha recurrido a los tribunales la sanción disciplinaria y la pérdida de la plaza en Berlín. Su abogado es *Jesús Santaella*. El mismo que defendió a Perote y negoció con el Gobierno en nombre de Mario Conde."





El TSJM dicta una sentencia ejemplarizante que evidencia el desprecio de los dirigentes del CNI por el Estado de Derecho


Portal elespiadigital.com




www.elespiadigital.com




*Jesús Santaella*._
*ADIÓS A JESÚS SANTAELLA, EL ABOGADO QUE LO SABÍA (CASI) TODO EN ESPAÑA
GAL, CESID, Roldán, Paesa, Mario Conde... fueron algunos de los casos más mediaticos que pasaron por sus manos*








Adiós a Jesús Santaella, el abogado que lo sabía (casi) todo en España


GAL,CESID,Roldán, Paesa, Mario Conde... fueron algunos de los casos más mediaticos que pasaron por sus manos




www.revistavanityfair.es




Frente al escepticismo de algunos, pienso que en este poste, en sus referencias, están unas claves muy importantes del misterio de los Royuela. Los Royuela no salen de la nada, ni son una pandilla de falangistas trasnochados, es mucho más.


----------



## Bimmer (24 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *Mañana jueves 25 de Marzo directo a las 19:30 con David Santos y "Un Murciano Encabronado".
> *



Cómo te me has adelantado jeje, eso sí que es un bombazo y no lo de las fosas porque esos dos youtubers tienen muchos seguidores y repercusión, el hecho de que aparezcan sus nombres en el título del vídeo hará que sea muy visto y además sirve para que otros youtubers con aún más seguidores se animen y hablen del expediente, que aprenda el oportunista y cobarde de Rubén Gisbert.


----------



## javvi (24 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Cómo te me has adelantado jeje, eso sí que es un bombazo y no lo de las fosas porque esos dos youtubers tienen muchos seguidores y repercusión, el hecho de que aparezcan sus nombres en el título del vídeo hará que sea muy visto y además sirve para que otros youtubers con aún más seguidores se animen y hablen del expediente, que aprenda el oportunista y cobarde de Rubén Gisbert.



Sobre lo que me preguntaste ayer creo haber encontrado las claves. Están en los postes siguientes.


----------



## javvi (24 Mar 2021)

*Agradecimientos a InMatrix. El directo de mañana con "El Murciano encabronao" es a las 20:30.
*
Pelillos a la mar.


----------



## Bimmer (24 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Hasta que no hable y se moje el Perote por aquí no pinta ná, mas que como corredor de fincas.
> 
> ¿Ha visto usté el instructivo vídeo que cité en la posta 5.247 y que publicó @Bimmer?.
> 
> ...



Me dió por cotillear sobre ese detective y vi que ha estado de por medio en el caso Pujol, seguramente como acusador, el caso es que le vi en unas fotos compadreando con David Fernández el de CUP, este tipo a su vez aparece en fotos compadreando con Mena, a su vez el detective ese de Método 3 sale en el vídeo rajando contra el ex comisario Villarejo, y hay un vídeo en el que este tal David Fernández sale amenazando a Rodrigo Rato, las imágenes del vídeo hablan por si solas, al pipa de CUP se le nota tenso como que va enserio y a Rato se le nota algo de nervios pero lejos de achantarse le suelta : "¿Me estás amenazando"? 




Se le ve turbio al tal David Fernández, puede que sea cliente VIP de Mena.


----------



## Bimmer (24 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Sobre lo que me preguntaste ayer creo haber encontrado las claves. Están en los postes siguientes.



En los post anteriores quisiste decir? La relación con Perote? Lo que está claro es que es lo que dijiste, los Royuela forman parte de un grupo que quiere defender España cueste lo que cueste, y aquí es donde entra la teoría que dejé en post anteriores, en cada país tiene que haber unos Royuela financiados por gente como los hermanos Koch y similares para impedir la Agenda 2030 que no es otra cosa que la implantación del globalismo con lo que eso implica, destrucción de la soberanía de los países, no digamos ya de sus ciudadanos.

Estamos viviendo historia de la que se escribe en los libros.


----------



## javvi (24 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> En los post anteriores quisiste decir? La relación con Perote? Lo que está claro es que es lo que dijiste, los Royuela forman parte de un grupo que quiere defender España cueste lo que cueste, y aquí es donde entra la teoría que dejé en post anteriores, en cada país tiene que haber unos Royuela financiados por gente como los hermanos Koch y similares para impedir la Agenda 2030 que no es otra cosa que la implantación del globalismo con lo que eso implica, destrucción de la soberanía de los países, no digamos ya de sus ciudadanos.
> 
> Estamos viviendo historia de la que se escribe en los libros.



Sí, es que es un lío. Me refiero al subhilo que tira de los Perotes. Al final descubres que todos los miembros de la familia del espía Perote están, más o menos, metidos en el ejército y en la inteligencia militar. Y uno de ellos, el hermano fallecido hace poco más de un mes, además compra y vende fincas. Blanco y en botella, es el colaborador de Alberto Royuela al que se refiere en el video que, por fin, reencontré.
Hay otras versiones de lo que está detrás de los Royuela mucho más sombrías. Pero ninguna está definitivamente demostrada. Ni la mía, ni las otras; así que, ante la duda, seguiré indagando.


----------



## Bimmer (24 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *Agradecimientos a InMatrix. El directo de mañana con "El Murciano encabronao" es a las 20:30.
> *
> Pelillos a la mar.



Otra prueba más de que los Royuela juegan al despiste, por eso cuando muchos estabais rajando contra Santiago por lo que le hizo a Inmatrix, (@Debunker te cebaste con él ), me mantuve al margen esperando algo que ha llegado ahora, igual que ahora con el tal "youtuber" Voor o Boor, eso está más que pactado.





javvi dijo:


> _*Jesús Santaella*._
> *ADIÓS A JESÚS SANTAELLA, EL ABOGADO QUE LO SABÍA (CASI) TODO EN ESPAÑA
> GAL, CESID, Roldán, Paesa, Mario Conde... fueron algunos de los casos más mediaticos que pasaron por sus manos*
> 
> ...



Esto es algo muy importante que espero no pase desapercibido en el hilo, gracias.

@javvi qué te parece si le comunicamos a Royuela que se haga un hilo en este foro enlazado a este, y que consista en un recopilatorio de información tanto de los propios Royuela como de tus post? Porque es delito que tus post caigan en el olvido con lo importantes que son (sin desmerecer los de otros foreros pero se me entiende, sus post no se van por las ramas y son los más rigurosos y profesionales), lo ideal sería que en el post inicial del hilo se recopilase toda la información posible, y si hay algún modo para impedir comentarios pues sería cojonudo porque ese hilo iría enlazado a este y aquí es donde podríamos seguir comentando, dejando el otro hilo exclusivo para recopilar información, tipo blog, no estaría de más hacer lo mismo en ForoCoches y en otros sitios como reddit.




Peritta dijo:


> vuelca información sin saber cuánto de relevante e importante es y luego no hay quien encuentre ná.


----------



## Peritta (24 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Frente al escepticismo de algunos, pienso que en este poste, en sus referencias, están unas claves muy importantes del misterio de los Royuela. Los Royuela no salen de la nada, ni son una pandilla de falangistas trasnochados, es mucho más.



Señor, sagas como la Perote se dan hasta en el gremio del espectáculo. Amos no jorobe. Y el gremio de los taxistas era hereditario. De los estibadores de nuestros puertos no digo nada porque ésos más que familia son famiglia. ¿Capicci?.
Donde creo que es exagerada la cosa es en el Tribunal de Cuentas, que en ese organismo tocristo es familiar o algo de tocristo y claro, la endogamia no deja que se renueve la sangre.

Mayormente porque impide que rueden cabezas cuando la cagan y así mire usté que nos hartamos de hacer chistes a cuenta de las 13 fincas de la infanta, y de los notarios también ¿eh?, y si cesaron a la niña de las fotocopias ya fue mucho cesar.

No. No creo que detrás de Royuela haya nadie. Si ahora se ha subido al carro un mecenas o algo, no sé. Pero en los primeros vídeos tenían un micrófono para dos, que se caía cada dos por tres y no vea los cabreos morunos que se agarraba el señor Alberto, algo cascarrabioso por la edad, y gruñéndo a su hijo. Jua, jua, jua.
Y don Santi conteniéndose porque es su padre, si no, fijo que le hubiera pegado como el de la cancioncita de No me pises que llevo Chanclas.




No man. Ni éso es actuación ´ni tiene un guión escrito previamente.

No digo que no haya ayudado Perote a Royuela y puede que a través del Perote espía conociera al Perote corredor de fincas, o al revés, que no sé. Pero de momento no ha salido tanto a la palestra como para que nos cuente su vida y milagros.


Y mucho menos para que nos publique la cara de Mario Conde así como de perfil... ¿y sin venir a cuento?.

No embarres el campo por favor.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o aandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (24 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Otra prueba más de que los Royuela juegan al despiste, por eso cuando muchos estabais rajando contra Santiago por lo que le hizo a Inmatrix, (@Debunker te cebaste con él ), me mantuve al margen esperando algo que ha llegado ahora, igual que ahora con el tal "youtuber" Voor o Boor, eso está más que pactado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, pues gracias a ti por el reconocimiento. Ya ves que no todo el mundo está de acuerdo con la relevancia de lo que aportamos al hilo. 
Yo creo que cada uno debe dedicarse a lo que mejor se le da. Lo mío es estas indagaciones, que con tanto tanteo, al final, alguna acertaré. Pero para todo lo que sea organizar a la gente, hacer más eficaces los distintos foros unificándolos, etc, para todo eso yo me siento un completo inútil, se lo dejo a otros que se les da mucho mejor que a mí.


----------



## javvi (24 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Señor, sagas como la Perote se dan hasta en el gremio del espectáculo. Amos no jorobe. Y el gremio de los taxistas era hereditario. De los estibadores de nuestros puertos no digo nada porque ésos más que familia son famiglia. ¿Capicci?.
> Donde creo que es exagerada la cosa es en el Tribunal de Cuentas, que en ese organismo tocristo es familiar o algo de tocristo y claro, la endogamia no deja que se renueve la sangre.
> 
> Mayormente porque impide que rueden cabezas cuando la cagan y así mire usté que nos hartamos de hacer chistes a cuenta de las 13 fincas de la infanta, y de los notarios también ¿eh?, y si cesaron a la niña de las fotocopias ya fue mucho cesar.
> ...



Sólo una pregunta: ¿usted, además de mirar las fotos, se lee los postes? Hay que atar cabos y ver que un señor y otro señor comparten abogado y este abogado lo sabe todo ( o casi todo) de los trapos sucios del estado profundo y cloacal español, pues, a lo mejor, es que no son casualidades.
Pero si usted piensa que aporta más que yo a este hilo con sus cancioncitas me parece muy bien. Siga usted con sus rumbas que yo seguiré con mis indagaciones.


----------



## Peritta (24 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Sólo una pregunta: ¿usted, además de mirar las fotos, se lee los postes? Hay que atar cabos y ver que un señor y otro señor comparten abogado y este abogado lo sabe todo ( o casi todo) de los trapos sucios del estado profundo y cloacal español, pues, a lo mejor, es que no son casualidades.
> Pero si usted piensa que aporta más que yo a este hilo con sus cancioncitas me parece muy bien. Siga usted con sus rumbas que yo seguiré con mis indagaciones.



Me da a mí que @Bimmer y usté sois el mismo usuario, o de la misma pandillita de usuarios cuando menos. Y no por las flores que le echa, jua, jua, jua, sino porque sois mu peliculeros y tenéis un avatar mu parecido. No sé si será parte de un uniforme

o de un mandil.


Cuando dice postes habla de enlaces ¿no?. 

Pues hombre, algunos sí me los leo y otros no. 
Sé que me pierdo datos. Pero muchos de los enlaces no vienen a cuento señor y los trollers los publican para rellenar o para distraer la atención.

Embarrar el campo lo llamo yo.

Si el "poste" contuviera información relevante ya se hubiera molestado el que lo publica en desarrollar las ideas ahí vertidas en una guapa parrafada sacada de su propio teclado. Pero si ni hace el amago de hacer intención de gastar sus minutos y su talento con nosotros, entonces entiendo que el "poste" ni será tan importante ni será tan relevante.

Es que cuando alguien señala a la estrella donde me quedo mirando yo, no es al dedo sino a la otra mano señor.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (24 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Me da a mí que @Bimmer y usté sois el mismo usuario, o de la misma pandillita de usuarios cuando menos. Y no por las flores que le echa, jua, jua, jua, sino porque sois mu peliculeros y tenéis un avatar mu parecido. No sé si será parte de un uniforme
> 
> o de un mandil.
> 
> ...



Puestos a sospechar ¿no cree que es usted más sospechoso que yo por su inclinación a las paridas en un hilo que se supone que está tratando un tema muy serio?


----------



## Peritta (24 Mar 2021)

¿Antes sobre los Royuela y ahora viene sobre mí?. ¿Son malas mis pastillas azules?.

Mire, yo no me pienso que aporto más que usté mesié, porque puestos a aportar usté lo aporta todo, que por enlaces a temas laterales no va a ser. Éso sí, veo que nunca, o casi nunca, pone enlaces a la documentación .pdf de la página de don Santi.

Sí, yo también odio ese formato que tarda en descargarse, tanto, que a veces me he pensado que está el archivo vacío.

Yo lo que quiero es que suba el número de visitas señor y ústé lo que hace es aumentar el número de postas. En ésto sí estamos enfrentados.

Oiga, que se agradece que esté usté ahí a pie de obra y que mantenga esta burbujilla en la superficie, pero me tiene que reconocer que se dispersa usté mesié.

Aquí lo importante son las notas señor. Más aún, lo que dicen éstas. Y no los cabreos de don Santi, los suyos o los míos.

A mí se me pasan rápido. Si no sabe usté evacuarlos, tenga cuidao no se le solapen los cabreos, que éso es peor que empalmar uno con otro.


Ahí va pastilla azul ya que parece que a agunos se les llena la boca (no sé si la chica) con la palabra España.

Abre grande:



_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (24 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Mire, yo no me pienso que aporto más que usté mesié, porque puestos a aportar usté lo aporta todo, que por enlaces a temas laterales no va a ser. Éso sí, veo que nunca, o casi nunca, pone enlaces a la documentación .pdf de la página de don Santi.



El problema que tiene usted es que no se entera, debe ser usted muy despistado. Y luego hay malentendidos. Tengo ciento y la madre postes, postas, o como se diga, sacados de la documentación de la página javierroyuelasamit. Le pongo un ejemplo:


javvi dijo:


> *EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA Y LA ARISTOCRACIA*
> Nº 531 *El inexplicable caso del conde* *Jaime de Melgar y Macías y su hermana Beatriz*



Ese nº, el 531, se refiere al caso 531 de la relación de los más de 800 asesinatos del fiscal Mena Álvarez


Relación de los más de 800 asesinatos del fiscal Mena Álvarez – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


Lo busco en esta lista y lo cotejo con los documentos que están separados en pdfs que van de cien en cien. El primero va del uno al cien; el segundo del ciento uno al doscientos, y así, sucesivamente. Este, en concreto, está en el pdf que va del quinientos uno al seiscientos.


Asesinatos del fiscal Mena del 501 al 600 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


Le he puesto un ejemplo concreto. No he contado todos los que posteado, o como se diga, por eso le digo un número aproximado: ciento y la madre. Muchos, un montonazo, como quiera llamarlo.
Doy por hecho que los foreros saben a qué me refiero cuando pongo ese número delante del sujeto asesinado en cuestión. Pero, quizá, he dado por hecho algo que no todo el mundo ha entendido. Debería haber dado alguna explicación más.
Me decía usted que el Perote del que habla Royuela es un mero comprador de fincas y no tiene por qué estar relacionado con el Perote espía. Le muestro un administrador de fincas que se llama José Antonio Perote Pellón, que no sólo comparte primer apellido con el espía, sino que también segundo apellido: Pellón.
Como muestro en un par de enlaces, o como se diga, de páginas de apellidos resulta que sólo hay ciento y pico personas en España con Perote como primer apellido ¿cuántos puede haber en España que además compartan segundo apellido? ¿tres mil cuatrocientos veinte y ocho?
Además encuentro varios enlaces, y más que podría haber puesto, que hago una selección, que demuestran que este señor que vende fincas es coronel del ejercito y es hermano del famoso espía. Hasta encuentro su esquela, que falleció hace poco más de un mes. Y más enlaces que demuestra que en esa familia el que no sea espía es la oveja negra. Recomiendo especialmente el enlace del Espía Digital, que hace tiempo que sigo y de los que no voy a decir nada para no enrollarme demasiado.
Es evidente que Royuela se refería a la familia de espías, hasta sospecho que es un mensaje a la parroquia. ¿Con qué tipo de gente se ha juntado Royuela toda su vida?
Decir Perote, el espía más famoso de una familia en la que todos son espías, es decir muchas cosas, es una de las personas clave de nuestra democracia, la de los Menas y los Ruices. Manglano, Conde, Alcácer. Un último enlace en este poste, lo juro.








El hilo que va de Amedo a Perote, Paesa y Villarejo - La bolsa o la vida


Villarejo, pretende ser un servidor del Estado de los decididos, de los que cuando recibe un encargo le ejecuta sin reparar en medios y procedimientos.




www.republica.com






Peritta dijo:


> pero me tiene que reconocer que se dispersa usté mesié.



Lo siento, no se lo reconozco. Así es la vida. Estoy convencido de que me estoy acercando bastante al secreto de los Royuela. Discúlpeme la soberbia, o sin disculpas. Es lo que hay. Y si acabo dándome cuenta de que estaba equivocado, no tendré ningún problema en reconocerlo.


----------



## javvi (24 Mar 2021)

*Apoyemos al Juez Presencia ante las represalias. Conviértete en un whistleblowers con ACODAP
*


----------



## Uritorco (25 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> En los post anteriores quisiste decir? La relación con Perote? Lo que está claro es que es lo que dijiste, los Royuela forman parte de un grupo que quiere defender España cueste lo que cueste, y aquí es donde entra la teoría que dejé en post anteriores, en cada país tiene que haber unos Royuela financiados por gente como los hermanos Koch y similares para impedir la Agenda 2030 que no es otra cosa que la implantación del globalismo con lo que eso implica, destrucción de la soberanía de los países, no digamos ya de sus ciudadanos.
> 
> Estamos viviendo historia de la que se escribe en los libros.



Si me permite usted un inciso a propósito de su comentario, solo matizar que esa teoria no existe ni se corresponde con la realidad. Me tiene cierta similitud con ese fenómeno disparatado de Quanon. No existen unos "buenos" que estén conspirando en la sombra contra los "malos", y estos ingenuamente no se enteren de nada. La única realidad visible y palpable es el desarrollo de un cúmulo de conflictos de intereres y rivalidades de poder entre diferentes familias, como puede ocurrir entre VOX y el PSOE, la ETA y el gobierno central, pero que en lo sustancial todos están a lo mismo y defienden el mismo status quo vigente, pues el sistema es monolítico y no permitirá por su propia estructura y dinámica de poder que le crezcan enanos ni a izquierda ni a derecha. El Perote de marras, si es realmente el que todos pensamos, es propable que haya colaborado puntualmente con los Royuela en algún asunto. Si es realmente el Perote del Cesid, repito. De haberlo sido, no creo que vaya más allá el tema, como para barajar o presuponer unas implicaciones mucho más profundas hasta el punto de que puedan poner en jaque el propio sistema. El caso Royuela es mucho más sencillo, y un golpe de suerte, de esas cosas que pasan una vez en la vida, ha hecho que información ultraconfidencial haya caido en manos no adecuadas, o peor aún, del enemigo.


----------



## Peritta (25 Mar 2021)

Pues ahí. don @javvi, les he dejado el texto de presentación del Expediente Royuela a los del pedriódico ése, en los comentarios del artículo de Gonzalez Urbaneja del 26/6/2017 que nos ha enlazado usté aunque la fecha del _pedriódico_ exhiba la de hoy.
Vaya, que como excepción no solo me he leído el texto sino que hasta les he dejado un comentario. 

Mi comentario es el único que hay, y aún así, veremos lo que tardan en borrarlo.

Total que si hay que escribir se escribe, pero escribir pà ná es tontería.
Lo que uno busca al escribir son lectores señor y en Espain se lee mu poco... y aquí me tiene a mí mismo mismamente como prueba probatoria de lo que digo, no para dar ejemplo, sino para dar vergüenza.

Ya me vale a mí.

Vaya, que yo -y esta es la opinión que tengo de mí- soy más defectuoso que perfecto.
No quiera ver, entonces, la opinión que tengo de los demás.

Aún así. ...os quiero cabrones.

No sé por qué esa cabezonería suya de querer ver algo o alguien detrás de los Royuela. Si fuera usté el @Uritorco ya le habría hecho el chiste de que está el Mossad moviendo los hilos del señor Alberto desde la sombra.

No, es todo tan Paco, tan genuinamente español que yo no veo por ahí detrás mano alguna.

No digo que no la haya, y si la hay a mi tampoco me van a doler prendas por darle la razón señor. Pero el paquismo de la cosa -¡qué coño!, lo heróico y lo quijotesco- le da ante mis curiosos ojos una autenticidad inapelable.

Insisto y ya no le doy más la brassa. No sé por qué se empeña en ver a alguien más poderoso que el señor Alberto detrás. Ya saldrá y se manifestará. Yo de momento mal a penas doy a basto para digerir toda la información que me vuelcan.

Sigo sin imaginarme quiénes son esos muertos que no quieren que aparezcan. ¿Por qué tantas molestias? cuando los pueden enterrar por lo legal, que con dar un cambiazo en un informe de archivo diciendo "individuo de origen árabe sin identificar"(sic) allí, en nuestra administración digo, nadie va a preguntar nada de nada.

Ascovergüenza dais funcionarios cabrones. Y los togasucias los que más.
¿La justicia?, De éso había cuando Pedro Pacheco estaba en activo, pero ya entonces era un cachondeo.

Como ves @calopez, me atrevo a decir estas cosas porque en Espain se lee mu poco y los únicos que nos leen son los becarios y porque les obligan sus señores y sus komisarios polítikos. Luego podemos decir lo que nos dé la gana, que nadie van a romper el manto de silencio, ni los becarios informando a sus señores (amos no jodas, son los que más cerca están de los piolets) porque somos cuatro gatos mal contaos. 

Ea, por mi parte no ha pasao don @javvi, pero me reservo la opción de volver a tirarle de las orejas si se pone mu pesao o si va por los cerros de Úbeda. Igual que usté está autorizao y certificao para darme una colleja reglamentaria a rodabrazo, a poco pesao que me ponga yo con las jodías coreanas.
Sí, puede que yo no llegue hasta Úbeda, pero me suelo ir a menudo por las ramas y una oportuna colleja le hace a uno poner los pies en el suelo instantánemente.

Creo que en las empresas asiáticas de tecnología punta aún se sigue usando.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda espetanza.


----------



## Kolobok (25 Mar 2021)

Que emoción la entrevista de Santiago con David Santos, suelen tener bastante repercusión mediática, además de pertenecer a una chupipandi con más youtubers, puede ser el inicio de que el expediente Royuela sea Vox Populi. Ojalá Santi se prepare bien la entrevista y tenga la paciencia para explicarlo a la gente ajena a las fechorías del Fiscal Mena.


----------



## Peritta (25 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *Apoyemos al Juez Presencia ante las represalias. Conviértete en un whistleblowers con ACODAP
> *





Whistleblowers dice el hijoeputa y que me dispense la madre de don Santi, que la cosa no va con ella. Pero es que no _me se_ ha ocurrido nada más grave que llamarle.

¿Estás tonto o estás mu tonto?.

¿O es que no tienes vocabulario muchacho?.
Hay que ganar la guerra de las palabras antes de dar la batalla por las ideas.

Porteras, coño. Porteras.
Bendito País de Porteras llamamos algunos a esta Tierra de Garbanzos o Piel de Toro, aunque este apelativo no me guste porque ningunea a los isleños. y todos sabemos que el que va pà Canarias vuelve casao

si es que vuelve el hijoeputa.

¿Que si nos ofende que nos llamen godos dice el del "pelete"?. Jua, jua, jua. No, no hay palabras mal dichas sino mal interpretadas. No señor, lo que nos ofende es que nos llamen hijo de puta

porque puede que con algunos lleven razón y no queremos que nos confundan.

No. Chivatos, acusicas, soplones -_dedos_ dicen los "narcomanitos"- es cuando solo es uno el que señala. Cuando señala tocristo se dice porteras, viejasalvisillo, llámenlo como quieran pero, ¡joder!, no es lo mismo.

Insisto por si no ha quedado claro lo que he querido decir:

Whistleblowers, jua, jua, jua.

Si esperas Santi que no te hagamos chistes vas dado de ala pardal.

No, no voy a escribir en tu canal de Youtube (Facebook no tengo, y si quieren que yo escriba por allí, alguien tendrá que pagar. Y jornal de adulto, no de becario. Yo por allí no me vuelvo a dar de alta a menos que alguien pague cláusula de rescisión como a los futbolistas con representante), ya me has borrado dos veces y yo nunca doy la oportunidad de que me borren tres textos, que mis buenos minutos me habrán costado elaborar.

Total que si quieres leerme habrás de venir tú aquí a Burbuja, que es un foro de rojeras más o menos razonables o domesticados, o desengañados, que no sé. Pero no me alborotes el ganao, que todos damos cornás como la hámbre.
Y como estás gordo y se te ve más, lo más probable es que no fallemos con los gañafones y tornillazos. Cuidiao pues. Aquí la mala leche se vende mu barata.


Pues me parece raro que las denuncias no vayan a través de un procurador. No sé, serán normativas europeas recientes. Yo quise denunciar una vez por un asunto laboral y desistí cuando vi que mi abogado de oficio escribía como un niño de 8 años, con los renglones torcidos. Vamos que se me quitaron las ganas de pleitear y éso que estaba convencido de tener razón y de ser víctima de un despotismo caprichoso.
Total que cuanto más desapercibido pase yo frente a la administración más tranquilo voy a estar.

De la administración y del mulo cuanto más lejos más seguro.

No, no creo en el sistema judicial, ni en el sanitario, ni en el educativo, ni me fío de los de hacienda ni de nuestras FyCSE. Fíate de la Guardia Civil y no corras, dice el refranero actualizado.

Luego me temo que este pobre juez va a servir de escarmiento y aviso a navegantes y a todos aquellos jueces que quieran denunciar la corrupción sistemática.
Y es que el "sistema" consiste en funcionarios.

No, cuando le echéis la culpa de algo no digáis "el sistema" así, como si fuese un ente superior o paranormal. Decid "administración" hermosos míos, que en éso consiste, y todos sabemos que les jode más.

Las verdades no ofenden ...pero joroban.


Cómo estará la judicatura (justicia no, que de éso ya no hay. Había cuando Pedro Pacheco pero ya entonces era un cachondeo) que la gente, delante del propio juez, no se atreve a dar su nombre e insiste en denunciar anónimamente

o no denunciar.

Y es el caso de un puto chalet en zona protegida, no sé si parque nacional o parque natural (y los ecologistas de la zona callaos como puertas, o denunciando anónimamente, ya les vale a éstos también. No tienen cara. Más falsos que un saco de monedas de dos caras). Vaya, que no es más que un puto caso de denuncia de agallandamiento (apropiación) de lo público por parte de un particular

que en este caso es otro juez.

Ya ves tú. Los que tenían que dar ejemplo haciendo piña con el agallandador.



Me está pasando lo mismo que a Santi y éso que soy tan españoluzo (los secesionistas dicen españolazo, pero éso no es ni insultante a menos que seas bajito) o más que él. Pero si para acabar con este estado de corrupción hay que acabar con el estado en sí, no me importaría volver a la casilla de salida de las taifas y sacrificar España con tal de matar a esta administración. Ya resucitará España como ave Fenix y no sería la primera vez.
Nada, nada, de ésta me hago taifista

o cantonalista que debe de ser más.



Hala. Fronteras por todos lados para que la administración no llegue más allá de lo que pueda abarcar sin topar con otra administración, y tocristo contrabandista por ésos caminos... donde suseñorías se ensucian las togas por el polvo que hay por esos andurriales.

Fijo que antes logramos hacer que el precio del tabaco baje que evitar que a este hombre le metan en la cárcel.

Ascovergüenza da la clase judicial.
_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (25 Mar 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Si me permite usted un inciso a propósito de su comentario, solo matizar que esa teoria no existe ni se corresponde con la realidad. Me tiene cierta similitud con ese fenómeno disparatado de Quanon. No existen unos "buenos" que estén conspirando en la sombra contra los "malos", y estos ingenuamente no se enteren de nada. La única realidad visible y palpable es el desarrollo de un cúmulo de conflictos de intereres y rivalidades de poder entre diferentes familias, como puede ocurrir entre VOX y el PSOE, la ETA y el gobierno central, pero que en lo sustancial todos están a lo mismo y defienden el mismo status quo vigente, pues el sistema es monolítico y no permitirá por su propia estructura y dinámica de poder que le crezcan enanos ni a izquierda ni a derecha. El Perote de marras, si es realmente el que todos pensamos, es propable que haya colaborado puntualmente con los Royuela en algún asunto. Si es realmente el Perote del Cesid, repito. De haberlo sido, no creo que vaya más allá el tema, como para barajar o presuponer unas implicaciones mucho más profundas hasta el punto de que puedan poner en jaque el propio sistema. El caso Royuela es mucho más sencillo, y un golpe de suerte, de esas cosas que pasan una vez en la vida, ha hecho que información ultraconfidencial haya caido en manos no adecuadas, o peor aún, del enemigo.



No tiene pruebas para afirmar lo que dice, me baso en hechos objetivos como por ejemplo los hermanos Koch, respecto a lo de que el ER haya surgido de un golpe de suerte sí que lo considero una teoría disparatada, el status quo lo defienden en común pero si nos referimos a lo esencial de él que es el sistema bancario y monetario, en el resto de temas por lógica debe haber luchas internas, el personal medio cree que está Soros, Rothschild, Rockefeller y ya pero hay miles de familias con poder, algunas más conocidas que otras, es imposible que se pongan de acuerdo en todo.





Kolobok dijo:


> Que emoción la entrevista de Santiago con David Santos, suelen tener bastante repercusión mediática, además de pertenecer a una chupipandi con más youtubers, puede ser el inicio de que el expediente Royuela sea Vox Populi. Ojalá Santi se prepare bien la entrevista y tenga la paciencia para explicarlo a la gente ajena a las fechorías del Fiscal Mena.



Es un bombazo que parece pasar desapercibido por el hilo, lo mal que ha quedado Rubén Gisbert, otro vendemotos y encima cobarde.

¿Por qué los Royuela no tiran por el artículo 408 del CP? 

_"La autoridad o funcionario que, faltando a la obligación de su cargo, dejare intencionadamente de promover la persecución de los delitos de que tenga noticia o de sus responsables, incurrirá en la pena de inhabilitación especial para empleo o cargo público por tiempo de seis meses a dos años"._


----------



## Peritta (25 Mar 2021)

¿Quienes son los hermanos Koch don @Bimmer?.

Y se lo pregunto yo que estoy más o menos puesto en el tema. Lo que pregunte un tercero que se asome a leer, pues puede ocupar más de un folio.
Quiero decir que no se encele con los demás usuarios y escriba mayormente para el tercero que lee.

Y le recuerdo que enseñar al que no sabe es una obra de caridad y Dios estará por tanto con usté mesié.
La redención es también el principal motivo que me mueve a mí a escribir por aquí monamí.

Éso no me lo van a poder quitar aunque me maten.



Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Por qué los Royuela no tiran por el artículo 408 del CP?
> 
> _"La autoridad o funcionario que, faltando a la obligación de su cargo, dejare intencionadamente de promover la persecución de los delitos de que tenga noticia o de sus responsables, incurrirá en la pena de inhabilitación especial para empleo o cargo público por tiempo de seis meses a dos años"._



Pues por que no les hacen ni puto caso. El silencio administrativo es la respuesta más común a las denuncias de los ciudadanos.
Sí señor, en este vídeo el tío Santiago ha estado bien.


Espero que los mossos espiaos que no han denunciao el video, sepan mu bien quiénes son los compañeros que matan al mensajero por silenciar el mensaje. Pero van vacas contra conejos a que ya lo saben de sobra. Miau. La policía no es tonta.

Mala o cagona puede que sí, pero tonta no. Ni de coña.

Si hay colillas es que han fumao.


_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (25 Mar 2021)

Me alegra que mis textos no le dejen indiferente señor.

Pero no me señale a mí, que yo no soy nadie, no tengo vanidad. Soberbia sí ¿eh?, éso ni raspando sale aunque bauticen.
Yo no quiero protagonismo de ningún tipo. Ésto es un foro anónimo haga el favor. Yo no soy ningún tema de debate.

Si quiere colaborar ahí pide colaboración don Santiago para pasar documentos de .pdf a word.



y ahora empezará el directo con el Murciano Encabronao en el canal de David Santos.


___________________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (25 Mar 2021)

Qué mal se ha explicado el tío Santiago joder. No tiene facilidad de palabra y ha dejado la pizarra como la dejan los profesores de física y no los de matemáticas, que da gloria verlas.

Las del de álgebra vienen los de derecho a echarles fotos.

Bueno, lo he visto empezado, como un cuarto de hora tarde, pero por lo que he visto y poniéndome en los zapatos de un tercero que no sepa de qué va el tema me ha sonado a chino.

Tenía que haberse callado y dejar que le pregunten los otros.

No ha hablado de fechas y éso para un tercero que se asoma y no tiene ni puta idea, aclara mucho. No sé cómo habrá sido el principio pero me ha parecido un galimatías.

Escríbete un guión jodío, unas notas o algo coño. O que te las escriba tu amigo el brasileño joer, que seguro que tiene retranca y nos echamos unas risas. Tú estás, como Newton, un poquito avinagrao. Vamos, que hay que echarte los desayunos por la mañana con un palo

y mucho cuidao.


Pero que sepas Santi, que cuando más brillante estás es cuando te pones a elucubrar cómo hacían sus fechorías el Mena y sus compinchers.
Sigue, sigue las pruebas administrativas que ése es el meollo de la cosa. Lo importante no son las notas sino lo que dicen aunque algunas cláramente mientan.

Como el Ruiz al Mena... y el Mena al Ruiz.

Cuando matan a su hermano De la Peña y Ruiz no se llevan bien según las notas.

Está usté fuera del trullo don Santiago. Descargue la escopeta, que aunque nos cachondeemos no somos enemigos. No competimos por el mismo ecosistema. Yo quiero seguir siendo anónimo y pasar desapercibido.
Ya he dicho más de una vez lo que me mueve a mí.
Es la Imatrix la que quiere protagonismo. Al fin y al cabo es una youtubera joer.

No tiene por qué ofenderse coño. Lógicamente le dará el coñazo y se irá de la lengua y tal y cual plumillas Pascual, porque hace el mismo oficio que tendrían que estar haciendo los sabuesos de El Mundo, El País, el ABC o la Vanguardia, si es que éstos se las dan de periodistas de investigación.

Toma pàstilla azul:



______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## cimarrón (26 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Qué mal se ha explicado el tío Santiago joder. No tiene facilidad de palabra y ha dejado la pizarra como la dejan los profesores de física y no los de matemáticas, que da gloria verlas.
> 
> Las del de álgebra vienen los de derecho a echarles fotos.
> 
> ...



Dios da pan a quien no tiene dientes eh mesié? Es pa ña


----------



## javvi (26 Mar 2021)

*¿ES RUIZ INFANTIL? LOS PUNTOS SOBRE LAS ÍES*
En los manuscritos escaneados que constituyen el grueso del ER tenemos a dos escritores principales: Mena y Ruiz. Todos los que seguimos esta historia estamos ya familiarizados con sus respectivas caligrafías. A primera vista, la caligrafía de Mena parece la típica de la receta del médico, que vuelve locos a los farmacéuticos y la de Ruiz recuerda, más bien, a la de un niño.
Que vaya por delante que una cosa es el peritaje caligráfico y otra la grafología. El primero es una disciplina de la criminalística. Básicamente consiste, con métodos muy sofisticados, en dilucidar quién ha escrito qué. Se usa para distinguir documentos auténticos de los falsos y si la persona que ha escrito el papel A es la misma que ha escrito el papel B.








Peritaje caligráfico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




La grafología es considerada una pseudociencia. Se supone que describe la personalidad del que escribe. Con las limitaciones y reservas que esto supone hay ciertos manuales que interpretan la manera de escribir las letras: inclinadas hacia un lado, grandes, pequeñas, estiradas, etc.








Grafología - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Una de los rasgos que más llaman la atención de los manuscritos de Ruiz es su manera de escribir los puntos sobre las íes. Son círculos redondos y cerrados. Según lo que se dice en algún manual de grafología que se puede encontrar en la red, esto tiene un significado: _ El punto *muy redondeado, perfectamente cerrado*, es un rasgo un tanto infantil y de inmadurez, que marca un deseo consciente de llamar la atención. En niños o adolescentes se admite como normal, ya que seguramente lo irán perdiendo a medida que maduren la personalidad, y con ella la escritura. Pero en adultos se considera un rasgo de infantilismo, cierto egoísmo y extravagancia y, en el peor de los caso, narcisismo, si va unido a otros rasgos. 








La "i" con punto redondo | Grafología Sandra Cerro


¿Qué significa hacer la "i" con punto redondo? ¿Cómo es la personalidad de quienes la hacen así? Descúbrelo




sandracerro.com




_En el contraste entre lo que se escribe y cómo se escribe (a mano) nos encontramos que el contenido es el de un asesino profesional. Aquí necesitaríamos a un forero que fuese el psiquiatra de guardia para que nos diese su diagnóstico. ¿Es un asesino profesional un psicópata? Y si es un psicópata ¿puede ser infantil un psicópata?¿de qué rellena su tiempo libre el asesino Ruiz? ¿Es aficionado a las películas de Walt Disney? ¿Bambi? ¿la Cenicienta?
Otros de las rasgos asociados a los puntos de las íes de Ruiz son _cierto egoísmo y extravagancia y, en el peor de los caso, narcisismo. _Esto puede cuadrar más, lo de egoísmo le va en el cargo: en la banda de Mena todos y cada uno quieren su parte. Otra cosa que no sabemos es si en el momento de la eliminación de los inquilinos les debían alguna cantidad todavía y, así, eliminándolos se ahorraban esas cantidades que se podían repartir entre Mena, Ruiz y Sánchez. Son capaces hasta de calcular eso.
Lo del narcisismo cuadra menos. Sí puede ser en el caso de Mena, que, incluso, de vez en cuando sale en la televisión dando lecciones de moral y escribe artículos sobre Ética y Justicia. Pero Ruiz parece más bien un sujeto gris, oscuro, sórdido. Como pieza de la maquinaria asesina funciona perfectamente. No se le trasluce ningún rasgo sádico, al contrario que su jefe, que le encanta llamar _cabrones _a los que manda liquidar. Ruiz no muestra absolutamente ningún sentimiento: ni de compasión, ni tampoco de regocijo. Para el Estado no es más que un sargento destinado a la policía judicial adscrita al TSJC. Esto es lo que tiene que aparentar ante sus vecinos y conocidos. Al contrario que su jefe, no puede presumir de haber estado a punto de meter en la cárcel al Capo di tutti Capi catalán cuando lo de su Banca Catalana. Está condenado a tirarse toda la vida disimulando. El hábito hace al monje. Ahora, además, según los Royuela, está oficialmente muerto, aunque en realidad se fue a por tabaco a Argentina y no ha vuelto ¿Quién será en Argentina? ¿por qué se hará pasar ante los argentinos? ¿hay en Argentina una comunidad de españoles millonarios que si volviesen a casa podrían dar con sus huesos en la trena?


----------



## olympus1 (26 Mar 2021)

Peltasta dijo:


> No me sorprendería que esto fuese cierto.



Y a mí tampoco. Lo que sorprende es el silencio ante la extrema gravedad de las acusaciones.


----------



## javvi (26 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Debunker dijo:
> 
> 
> > No hay misterio ni nada detrás de los Royuelas, solo estar en el momento adecuado en el lugar adecuado y tener un par.
> ...


----------



## Peritta (26 Mar 2021)

cimarrón dijo:


> Dios da pan a quien no tiene dientes eh mesié? Es pa ña



Pero éso es porque Dios escribe tieso con los renglones torzíos.



javvi dijo:


> *¿ES RUIZ INFANTIL? LOS PUNTOS SOBRE LAS ÍES*



En el periodo de entreguerras los nazis enseñaban a los niños a escribir también con la mano izquierda. No descarto yo que Ruiz se hubera enseñado y escribiera sus notas a Mena con la mano izquierda.

En El Conde de Montecristo empuran al protagonista por un anónimo escrito con la mano izquierda.

@Debunker dijo que lo de los redondelitos se puso de moda a finales de los 60 o principios de los 70 y ahora que recuerdo yo también he visto esos redondelitos hace mucho tiempo en letra de chica.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (26 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> En El Conde de Montecristo empuran al protagonista por un anónimo escrito con la mano izquierda.
> 
> @Debunker dijo que lo de los redondelitos se puso de moda a finales de los 60 o principios de los 70 y ahora que recuerdo yo también he visto esos redondelitos hace mucho tiempo en letra de chica.



Buena observación, yo tampoco lo descartaría. Además imagino que escribir de una manera antinatural con la izquierda ayuda a ponerle todavía menos sentimiento y menos remordimientos en sus acciones liquidadoras.
También puede ser lo que apunta @Debunker y, entonces, los puntos sobre las íes de
Ruiz tendría una explicación más sociológica que psicológica. Si a una generación entera la han enseñado a escribir así, no quiere decir que todos los de esa generación sean infantiles, egoístas y narcisistas.


----------



## javvi (26 Mar 2021)

*ALBERTO ROYUELA Y LOS AUTOBUSES DEL 232F*
Sabemos que Alberto Royuela acabó comprando los autobuses con los que se trasportó a los guardias civiles que secuestraron el Parlamento en el 23f. Lo sabemos porque nos lo cuenta él mismo cuando le preguntan sobre el asunto: _Lo único que sé es que yo compré los autocares _(se subastaron)._ Los he arreglado por si un día hay que usarlos para ir a un sitio u otro. _

¿Qué sabemos de esos autobuses que acabaron en manos de Royuela? Lo que cuenta la versión oficial es que se ocupó de ello el falangista *Juan García Carrés*. El único civil procesado y condenado en el 23-f. Carrés se lo encargó a su antiguo secretario: el veterano de la División Azul y abogado *Arturo de Gregorio.*








Quiénes fueron y dónde acabaron los golpistas del 23-F


¿Qué pasó el 23 de febrero de 1981? ¿Quienes fueron los golpistas? ¿Por qué fracasó el 23-F?




www.diariocritico.com




_De Gregorio presentó la opción de las empresas Larrea, S.A. y Doaldi, S.L. Esta última firma,(...) , disponía de seis autobuses en venta con las condiciones exigidas. Estaban valorados en un importe total de dos millones de pesetas. Para realizar la compra, Carrés solicitó el dinero a Iniesta Cano, y este se lo dio. El contrato fue firmado por la mujer de Tejero, Carmen Díaz Pereira._
Después del Golpe, la mujer de Tejero declaró: _ El origen del dinero es una donación en vida de una tía de la declarante, dinero utilizado para la compra de los mencionados autobuses y que la que declara ignoraba dicha operación [el golpe de Estado], ya que su marido disponía libremente de los bienes parafernales así como de los bienes gananciales”.
"Los seis autobuses se guardaron en una nave del polígono industrial de Valdonaire (Madrid). Para ello, se hizo un contrato de alquiler. Contrato que también fue firmado por la mujer de Tejero"


https://repositorio.uam.es/bitstream/handle/10486/660381/mu%C3%B1oz_bola%C3%B1os_roberto.pdf?sequence=1&isAllowed=y


_Entonces, Tejero le encarga a García Carrés los autobuses, Carrés se lo encarga a su antiguo secretario Arturo de Gregorio, ¿y éste a quién se los compra? A *José Luis Martín Berrocal. *Personaje desbordante y polifacético: llamado el _Napoleón de los Toros. _Se hizo cargo de la Plaza de las Ventas, promotor de boxeo, dirigió la empresa de transportes _La Sepulvedana_ que fundó su padre; presidente de dos clubes de fútbol: el _Recreativo de Huelva _ y el _Logroñés_. Fue detenido por no declarar a Hacienda obras de arte valoradas en 2000 millones de pesetas. Fue apoderado de varios toreros, entre ellos, el que se casó con su hija Vicki, *Manuel Díaz *_*El Cordobés. *_








Fallece a los 76 años el empresario ganadero José Luis Martín Berrocal


'El Napoleón de los Toros' gestionó la Plaza de las Ventas, fue promotor de boxeo, presidente de clubes de fútbol y, recientemente, figura asidua de la 'prensa rosa'




www.diariodesevilla.es








__





elmundo.es | encuentro digital con Diego Carcedo






www.elmundo.es




Cómo llegaron estos autobuses a manos de Royuela lo cuenta un autor anónimo en el blog de amigos de Ernesto Milá, el primer invitado en el canal de los Royuela. No queda claro si lo escribe un amigo de Ernesto Milá, o es el propio Ernesto Milá haciéndose pasar por un amigo de sí mismo.
Royuela le había comprado unos cuadros a Tejero. Y ya de paso le compró los famosos autobuses que estaban estacionados en Valdemorillo. El intermediario en esta ocasión fue el amigo de Royuela _Mariano Sánchez Covisa._ Los autobuses estaban en muy mal estado. Según este blog Royuela quería hacer un museo del 23F.




__





Fin de la transición ( y 4ª parte). Los flecos


El 23-F no estaba previsto para ese día sino para unos días antes, cuando tuvo lugar el debate sobre la muerte del etarra Arregui. Esa tarde...




ernestomila.blogspot.com




En la página de la SER lo que se dice que ocurrió con los autobuses no cuadra con otras versiones: _Los *seis autobuses Pegaso* que llevaron al Congreso a los guardias civiles habían sido comprados por la esposa de Tejero, Carmen Díez Pereira, y por el ultraderechista Alberto Royuela. Pues bien: esos autobuses volvieron a sus propietarios, y han estado funcionando como servicio público, el último hasta 1998.








¿Qué pasó con los iconos del 23-F?


¿Dónde han ido a parar la pistola de Tejero, las balas, los autobuses que llevaron a los rebeldes hasta el Congreso, los tanques que Milans sacó a la calle?




cadenaser.com




_Hasta aquí, más o menos, la versión oficial.


http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/Camiones-Tejero.pdf


----------



## Peritta (27 Mar 2021)

Curioso que investigue al Opus y no a los salesianos, a los jesuítas o a los maristas...o los claretianos, que en Cataluña deben de ser mayoritarios.

Curioso que sea Ruiz quien investigue ésto y no García Peña, que parece más un policía de oficinas.

Vaya una mierda de datos que le trae. El nombre, el teléfono y la dirección.
¿Obtiene estos datos tirando de galones?, quiero decir que yendo uniformado a un colegio de ésos, ¿pides la lista de profesores en plantilla y te la dan?. Porque la lista de profesores cambiará de un año para otro.

Pocos me parecen para tantos colegios que tendrá la orden en toda España. Lo mismo son los que tienen contrato indefinido y no los subcontrataos.

Se supone que éstos datos serán del principio de su mandato allá por 1996, que es cuando manda más que nadie y mandará espiar y averiguar quién es quién y tal. Pero lo mismo son anteriores, de cuando aún no era Fiscal General de Cataluña, porque el Mena lleva en las fiscalías de por allí desde 1967. 

Vamos, que aún vivía el General Bajito.

El enconamiento con Royuela debe de venir de muy antiguo doña @Debunker. No de cuando era subastero sino de cuando era electricista. Que con ello el señor Alberto debió de hacer bastante dinero. Ya le digo, hubo que cambiar la tensión de 125 a 220 en Toaspaña. ¿No se acuerda de aquellos transformadores portátiles que había en todas las casas?. 

El señor Alberto se hizo subastero porque dejaron de darle contratos eléctricos. Y dejaron de darle contratos porque llegó la CORRUPSOE al poder al principio de los 80, ¿no se acuerda?, y a los fachas ni agua. Total que la inquina ya venía desde entonces y no solo se la tendría el Mena sino los empolitizaos de izquierdas. 
Antaño no estaba la gente tan empolitizada como ahora.
Hicieron borrón y cuenta nueva incluso en la administración. Cambiaron hasta los bedeles de la puerta. No podían soportar los reproches sin palabras que los funcionarios vejetes y experimentados de aquella pequeña y eficaz administración franquista les hacían a estos ye-yes barbudos y melenudos cada vez que la cagaban.

De ahí viene la inquina. De un complejo de inferioridad mal digerido. Y más si se les fue de rositas don Jordi sin siquera saber qué coños es la UDEF, jua, jua, jua. Bueno, a lo mejor la UDEF no se había creado para el año 1984 que fue lo de Banca Catalana.

A mí me parece que lo del Mena es odio político, ni más ni menos. Así de simple.


Luego estos espionajes lo mismo son de hace décadas. Bueno, no tantas, desde que los teléfonos tienen nueve cifras. Ahi no me ha parecido ver números de móvil sino más bien parecen teléfonos fijos. Luego esas notas son de antes de la explosión de los móviles.
No sé, puede que Ruiz sirviera a Mena desde antes que éste fuese fiscalfürer y los datos los reclamara Villarejo que fue su predecesor en el cargo. 

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (27 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Curioso que investigue al Opus y no a los salesianos, a los jesuítas o a los maristas...o los claretianos, que en Cataluña deben de ser mayoritarios.



Curioso que Royuela y Mena tenga el mismo enemigo, aunque en distintas épocas, el OPUS DEI. La primera denuncia que tenemos de Royuela es la del 71 al OPUS: Por entonces, no había Masonería en España, al menos legalizada. De hecho, algunos sospechan que el OPUS es la manera que encontró la masonería de introducirse en la España Franquista. Quizá la italiana que se había infiltrado antes en el Vaticano: la P2.
Tal vez, había una lucha entre Masonería, la más ortodoxa del Gran Oriente, y el OPUS, lucha en la que salesianos, maristas y otros quedaban al margen.
Jesuita era el Padre José María Alba Cereceda que fundó la _Sociedad Misionera de Cristo Rey. _Esta debió ser la escuela donde Royuela aprendió las bases de sus investigaciones de las sociedades ocultas que tratan de minar la Iglesia Católica desde dentro y desde fuera.
He empezado mis pesquisas con estos opusinos, pero lo he dejado a medias porque me parecían de perfil bajo, no muy interesantes.


----------



## javvi (27 Mar 2021)

*SANTIAGO VIDAL MARSAL*
Este personaje es juez, profesor de derecho penal y criminología en la Autónoma de Barcelona; senador por ERC; miembro de los Jueces por la Democracia.
Como buen independentista, que parece un requisito obligatorio, su padre fue alcalde durante el Franquismo, en concreto de su localidad natal: San Sadurni de Noya entre 1968 y 1971.
De joven estuvo en un bufete asociado a la CNT. Ya por entonces defendía posiciones descentralizadoras como la de la creación de una Federación Ibérica.








Santiago Vidal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




En el Expediente Royuela asoma en los papeles en los que se ve cómo la masonería busca controlar totalmente la justicia de Cataluña. Sorprende que amenacen con represalias a los magistrados que se resistan. Uno pensaba que hay codazos por entrar en las logias donde tienen garantizado dinero y poder. Pero no es del todo así, muchos entran de mala gana y coaccionados.
En esta lógica de la plata o el plomo, el palo o la zanahoria, por las buenas o por las malas, cumple un papel Santiago Vidal: es el juez dialogante que tiene que hablar con los reticentes. Mena le da la orden a Ruiz de que le pida a Vidal que hable con estos indecisos. Mena no le esconde a Ruiz el propósito: "_Interesa crear un grupo de poder dentro de Cataluña para que nada se nos escape" _La lógica del palo o la zanahoria no puede ser más clara: _"que les haga entrever que mejor conmigo que contra mí, me entiendes ¿no?_"
Y a partir de ahí una lista de trece magistrados.
Pasado un tiempo hay uno que se resiste: Fernando Valles Esques. Vuelven a solicitar los servicios de Santiago Vidal. Mena insista a Ruiz que insista a Vidal que insista a Valles: _"que no sea imbécil, que además de poder, ganará dinero y de la otra se enterrará en la mierda" _Llega a llamar este cabrón a Valles. Eso, en el diccionario Mena/Ruiz significa que su vida empieza a estar en peligro.
Mena vuelve a pedir a Ruiz que hable con Vidal para que le trasmita su mensaje a otros dos magistrados reticentes: "_que le haga saber a Pascual Ortuño y Salvador Díaz Molina que lo van a tener mal mientras esté yo al mando de la fiscalía si no cambian de parecer, que sea así de claro."_
El resto de las notas es una cosa ya más burocrática, que nos indica el funcionamiento interno de cómo funcionan los mandiles: la solicitud del ingreso en la logia de la lista de magistrado se hacer por escrito. Se preguntaba @Peritta en el post anterior sobre la división del trabajo entre Ruiz y Peña. Efectivamente, las notas son ahora a Juan Manuel, es decir, Juan Manuel García Peña. Ruiz es más de la parte en la que puede salpicar la sangre y Peña de la de oficinas y papeleos.
El procedimiento es siempre el mismo: Peña tiene que preparar un escrito en el que el solicitante tiene que ser abalado por dos hermanos como valedores o tutores ante el Gran Maestre. Siempre son el mismo Mena y Guillermo Vidal, el presidente de TSJC.


http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/INGRESOS-EN-LA-MASONERIA-GRUPO-PODER-Y-AMENAZAS.pdf


Suponemos que el Gran Maestre se refiere a la Logia de España. No tenemos fechas de estos papeles. Si fue entre el 2002 y el 2006 ocupaba la silla de Salomón (no sé si es exactamente así, pero me hace gracia esta parida) Josep Corominas i Busqueta (diputado del PSOE) y a partir del 2006 José Carretero Domenech, el que sale en otras notas pidiéndole que interceda por él ante Zapatero por el problema de Royuela.
Cuando uno desconoce el Expediente Royuela no entiende cómo un delincuente como Santiago Vidal Marsal no está en la cárcel. Se mete en política para dar un golpe de estado, le sale mal, el TC le inhabilita durante tres años como juez, recurre al TS y le conceden el derecho a seguir ejerciendo como juez en el país que busca su aniquilación.
¿En qué país estamos en el que un juez puede hacer declaraciones pública como las siguientes sin acabar el resto de sus días en la cárcel?
_"El Govern de la Generalitat de Catalunya tiene todos vuestros datos fiscales. Esto es ilegal porque está protegido por la ley de bases de datos del Gobierno español. Pero tontos no somos, porque ya sabemos que no nos las facilitarán de manera voluntaria. Y esto sirve para el censo electoral y sirve para tantas, tantas cosas". 
-"En estos momentos, y no os diré cómo lo hemos logrado porque lo hemos conseguido de manera absolutamente ilegal, tenemos todos vuestros datos tributarias. Todos estáis fichados, todos. En el nuevo Estado no se escapará nadie. A cambio, os damos nuestra palabra de honor que sabréis adonde va cada euro". 
"Tengo que dar una mala noticia: en estos momentos, quien debe tener la base de datos de Hacienda ya la tiene. Son unos datos reservados, en teoría los que llevamos este proceso no deberíamos tener acceso, pero a veces pasan cosas, no os diremos cómo, porque no es exactamente legal, y no estaría bien que un juez le explicara cosas que no están exactamente legalizadas". 
De los 801 jueces españoles en Catalunya sabemos perfectamente cuáles comparten nuestros sueños e ideales. Sabemos perfectamente quiénes se quedarán y quiénes se irán. Tenemos perfectamente diseñada la estructura judicial de la república. Para el día siguiente ya sabemos con qué jueces podemos contar_" ¿anduvo un tal Ruiz haciendo limpieza por ahí?
_"Lo primero que hará el Tribunal Supremo de la República Catalana dentro de un año, un año y medio, es archivar todas las causas del 9-N".
"Todos los expertos que tenemos aquí en Catalunya, como los internacionales que nos asesoran, nos dicen que si ganamos el referéndum, si el proceso se ha hecho con la limpieza suficiente como para ser reconocido por la comunidad internacional, y ha habido estos quórum de participación cualificados, el Estado español no tardará ni 30 días a pedir la reunión bilateral Catalunya-España. Porque tienen tanto que perder, porque nosotros nos iremos igual. Pero si nos vamos de manera no pactada con el Estado español, ellos se hunden. Piense que circula por el mundo financiero que el Reino de España debe un billón de euros de deuda pública internacional. A los catalanes nos toca, si lo pactamos, un 17,6%, que lo podemos asumir perfectamente. Pero si nos vamos sin que ellos se sienten a la mesa, se lo comen todo". 
"11 de los 28 estados de la UE reconocerán Catalunya al día siguiente del referéndum". "Tenemos un plan b para la independencia que no podemos desvelar, no podemos avanzar la estrategia, pero es un plan consensuado a día de hoy con 11 de los 28 estados de la Unión Europea, y no hablo solo de Letonia, Lituania y Estonia, que también. Esto quiere decir que si el Estado español intentara utilizar la vía física, automáticamente estos once estados dirán que esto no es un problema interno, es un problema internacional".
Hay un Estado que no es europeo, sobre el que España no puede ejercer ningún control, que ya nos ha dicho que nos hará de banco. Un Estado muy solvente que nos hará de banco. ¿Por qué nos quiere mucho? No, porque prestar dinero y sacar un pequeño interés, pues también les conviene"._
Sin palabras, siento haber pegado tantos párrafos, pero es que no tiene desperdicio. y aún hay más para quien lo quiera leer. ¿qué hubiera hecho Franco con este reptil? ¿cuánto hubiera tardado en solicitarse la acción de ese tipo de funcionario que no le gustaba a L.G. Berlanga, el del garrote?








Las revelaciones de Santi Vidal: "Tenemos todos vuestros datos fiscales de forma ilegal"


Extractos de las afirmaciones del senador de ERC sobre los planes independentistas del Govern




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Bimmer (27 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> y ahora empezará el directo con el Murciano Encabronao en el canal de David Santos.
> 
> 
> ___________________-
> FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.



Esos dos mierdas, David Santos y Murciano encabronao han decidido borrar el vídeo del expediente royuela, Santiago supuestamente se cree la tonta excusa que han puesto :



De todos modos fue una basura de vídeo, el tal Santos sin apenas preguntar ni hablar y el tontopolla del murciano encabronao pretendiendo acaparar la atención y queriéndolo llevar al terreno político para tirarle mierda al PSOE como si el resto de partidos políticos no fueran igual de criminales al mantenerse en silencio ante hechos tan graves.

Para rematar, cuando finalizan el directo con Santiago, en vez de cortar la emisión, se ponen a hablar de algo que comparado con el ER es una gilipollez y gracias a eso de lo que hablaron un rato, lo han cogido de excusa diciendo que youtube les ha borrado el vídeo por hablar de moros  , cuando en realidad han acordado hacerlo de esa manera a propósito para justificarse de que han hablado del tema y desentenderse de ello, cosa que hicieron en el mismo vídeo al final de la conversación al decir que ellos ya han cumplido y que seguirán con sus temas y que Santiago seguirá con el suyo y que para eso tiene su canal.

Iros a tomar por culo cobardes de mierda, aprended de Inmatrix.



Peritta dijo:


> ¿Quienes son los hermanos Koch don @Bimmer?.
> _______________________
> FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.



Lo único que sé es lo que ponen en google de ellos, son la segunda familia más rica de Estados Unidos y hacen lo mismo que Soros pero a la inversa, si le interesan estos temas de las familias poderosas le recomiendo esta página que en mi opinión es la mejor que hay en todo internet y encima es española : 






NUEVO desORDEN MUNDIAL







nuevodesordenmundial.com


----------



## Peritta (27 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> De todos modos fue una basura de vídeo, el tal Santos sin apenas preguntar ni hablar y el tontopolla del murciano encabronao pretendiendo acaparar la atención y queriéndolo llevar al terreno político para tirarle mierda al PSOE como si el resto de partidos políticos no fueran igual de criminales al mantenerse en silencio ante hechos tan graves.



Pues muchas gracias por la información, uno es muy plebeyo y no conoce a los patricios.
¿De dónde les viene el dinero a los hermanos Koch ésos?. ¿Financieros, banca?, ¿transporte, navieras?, ¿industria pesada, informática?, ¿ricos de tres o cuatro generaciones?. Es curiosidad, tampoco es tan importante, yo es la primera vez que les oigo mentar.



Yo me quedé a ver el vídeo hasta el final y la noticia que dieron es que habían detenido al gran mufti de España o como se llame el responsable del mahometanismo por Aquí, que dice qué imán va para qué mezquita y qué profesor puede dar clase de religión islámica y cuál no, ...en Toaspaña.
Vamos, el que pilla todas las subvenciones de allí y de Aquí, y luego las reparte porque la limosna es un mandato coránico tan importante como la guerra santa o la peregrinación a La Meca una vez en la vida.

Lo que El Corán no dice, pero se sobreentiende, es que las limosnas hay que hacerlas con el pecunio propio coño, porque con el dinero ajeno todos somos muy rumbosos y la limosna no tendría ningún mérito.

Lo que no sé es si lo han soltado ya. Lo que dijeron es que esta noticia no había aparecido en la prensa más que en un rinconcito en un pedriódico y algunos chistecitos se hicieron.
De todas maneras éste no es el primer vídeo que les han mandado borrar, ... o que han borrado los de la Youtube sin más miramientos.

Total que si la noticia que dan es que han detenido al presidente del Secretariado Gitano puede que también la Youtube se los hubiera hecho borrar.

En las guerras hay que tener mu claro quién es el enemigo, y más si hay tres o cuatro guerras a la vez con aliados y enemigos cambiantes de un día pà otro.

El vídeo fue una basura porque don Santiago lo hablaba todo, quería contarlo todo en un momentillo y claro, se atropellaba. E iba para atrás y para adelante en su relato y entreteniéndose en asuntos laterales sin ningún criterio.
A mí se me llevaban los mismísimos demonios y le escribí un par de chats diciendo que se callase y que dejase que los otros le preguntaran. Y menos mal que el Murciano le interrumpió al final y le pudo colocar alguna pregunta que otra y algo aclaró la cosa.
En cualquier caso el Murciano y el David Santos estaban al cabo de la calle del Expediente Royuela. Éstos sí se enteraban de lo que don Santiago decía, lo que no sé es si sus videovidentes que no conocieran el tema se estarían enterando de algo.


Sí, puede que la noticia de la detención del mendicaroli ése no sea ni tan grave ni tan importante como la que nos reúne alrededor de este hilo, pero conociendo a Murphy y a nuestra administración, no le quepa la menor duda de que puede llegar a serlo.


Allah ahkbar por si acaso.
________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Tigershark (27 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Esos dos mierdas, David Santos y Murciano encabronao han decidido borrar el vídeo del expediente royuela, Santiago supuestamente se cree la tonta excusa que han puesto :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora me entero que han borrado el vídeo , pero no me extraña los peperos de mierda siempre han sido un cancer al igual que el psoe , y digo pp porque los de voxeros de mierda no dejan de ser unos peperos 2.0 con sus mismas taras.

Santiago estado de alarma es el programa que ya te la jugó donde colabora el murciano encabronao ,saca conclusiones,chico , ..telefonazo al canto ..y cerrojazo.típico de los putos peperros de mierda , no quieren sacar nada solamente heredar.


----------



## Peritta (27 Mar 2021)

Joer, qué tirria le tenéis a los que piden el voto para VOX. Pues yo voté a la Rosa Díez porque tuvo los santos güevos de abrir partido político nuevo.

¿No es ésto democracia?, pues presentaros vosotros cagones. 

Si siempre votáis a los mismos será que no tenéis en mucho a la autoridad, ...o no creéis ser dignos de ella (Catón el Viejo).

Ya tendrán los de VOX tiempo para desilusionarnos, no tengáis prisa. La madurez está hecha de desngaños: 

-Pues estoy echando un mitin y en un momento dado miro para atás... y no conocía a nadie (sic Abascal).

No, si yo también les voy a votar pero sin ilusión ninguna. Éso sí, las otras papeletas me dan asco. 
Hala, otros, que corra el escalafón. 
El único poder que tenemos es el de cambiar el voto.


Bueno, todo esto era un comentario para rellenar pues lo que traigo aquí es el último vídeo, de hace un ratillo.



_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Kolobok (27 Mar 2021)

Santi eres tontisimo, que coño haces difundiendo el movil de David Santos???? Eres un puto payaso agresivo, impulsivo y con la mente enmarranada

"Entendedme, entendedme"

Es que nadie relevante se va a querer relacionar mas contigo, ni saber nada del expediente porque eres un puto ser asocial y no eres se fiar. 

Payaso


----------



## Uritorco (27 Mar 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Ahora me entero que han borrado el vídeo , pero no me extraña los peperos de mierda siempre han sido un cancer al igual que el psoe , y digo pp porque los de voxeros de mierda no dejan de ser unos peperos 2.0 con sus mismas taras.
> 
> Santiago estado de alarma es el programa que ya te la jugó donde colabora el murciano encabronao ,saca conclusiones,chico , ..telefonazo al canto ..y cerrojazo.típico de los putos peperros de mierda , no quieren sacar nada solamente heredar.



Para lo único que ha valido ese vídeo es para que aumentase el número de suscriptores del canal de los Royuela. ¿Quien se supone que ha eliminado el vídeo, jewtube o David Santos, pues no estoy muy al tanto?


----------



## Tigershark (27 Mar 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Para lo único que ha valido ese vídeo es para que aumentase el número de suscriptores del canal de los Royuela. ¿Quien se supone que ha eliminado el vídeo, jewtube o David Santos, pues no estoy muy al tanto?



Pues yo te diría que lo retiraron ellos tras telefonazo pero claro es imposible asegurarlo , estos dos están muy cercanos a VOX. Dirá santiago abascal con lo que me costó la silla como para joder la bicicleta, los peperos han sido los complices necesarios en todo esto, ya sea con su parsimonia como con sus silencios por tener cosas que esconder,VOX está en las mismas de tal palo tal astilla..


----------



## Tigershark (27 Mar 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Santi eres tontisimo, que coño haces difundiendo el movil de David Santos???? Eres un puto payaso agresivo, impulsivo y con la mente enmarranada
> 
> "Entendedme, entendedme"
> 
> ...



Es muy esquizo pero esta vez lo entiendo..


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Mar 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Santi eres tontisimo, que coño haces difundiendo el movil de David Santos???? Eres un puto payaso agresivo, impulsivo y con la mente enmarranada
> 
> "Entendedme, entendedme"
> 
> ...




Violacion de la LOPD?


----------



## Tigershark (27 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Joer, qué tirria le tenéis a los que piden el voto para VOX. Pues yo voté a la Rosa Díez porque tuvo los santos güevos de abrir partido político nuevo.
> 
> ¿No es ésto democracia?, pues presentaros vosotros cagones.
> 
> ...



Ya estoy muy toreao ,peritta , VOX se ha trasformado nada más tocar sillón en lo que era el PP hace poco , el mal menor...y como tengo la ilusión de ver este vertedero florecer y me empiezan a salir canas pues mejor nos ahorramos las desilusiones y vamos a lo seguro.


----------



## renko (27 Mar 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Santi eres tontisimo, que coño haces difundiendo el movil de David Santos???? Eres un puto payaso agresivo, impulsivo y con la mente enmarranada
> 
> "Entendedme, entendedme"
> 
> ...



No tiene remedio. Vuelve a tropezar una y otra vez en la misma piedra.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (27 Mar 2021)

InMatrix siguió apoyando y difundiendo el expediente justo después de una coz de Santiago.

A ver de qué palo van Santos y el murciano, que siempre los he visto bastante tibios al respecto, más que el vídeo de Rubén Gisbert antes de que cambiara de opinión y lo retirara.

De hecho por eso no llegué a ver la entrevista (ahora ya no puedo verla, se podría resubir sin la parte problemática, que además parece que no tiene nada que ver con la entrevista)

También opino que Santos debería hacer avisado el primero a Santiago, más con el precedente de Estado de Alarma y el de Gisbert.

Como digo, a ver si hay buena voluntad a pesar de las cagadas.

Porque Vox y su entorno siempre están en el punto de mira sobre su función en el R78.


----------



## renko (27 Mar 2021)

Este video es muy interesante porque arroja mucha luz sobre el pasado de Alberto Royuela.
Quizá todo lo que le ha pasado, la muerte de su hijo, la persecución que ha sufrido.... no son más que pagos kármicos por acciones pasadas 

La _Guardia de Franco_, organización a la que pertenecía y al parecer lideraba (o co-lideraba) en Cataluña, era una organización no muy diferente a la trama que urdieron Mena/Villarejo en los juzgados. Fue un servicio de información que efectuaba actividades paramilitares, al más puro estilo de las agencias de inteligencia más cloaquiles. Eso era la _Guardia de Franco_. No me extrañaría que, aparte de los atentados que perpetraban, también cometieran alguna "eliminación" selectiva. Es lo más probable.
Y Santi siguió la estela de su padre, como se afirma en el video. Lo del "petardo de Sants" es la prueba de ello.

Al final _dios los cria y ellos se juntan._


----------



## Uritorco (28 Mar 2021)

renko dijo:


> Eso era la _Guardia de Franco_. No me extrañaría que, aparte de los atentados que perpetraban, también cometieran alguna "eliminación" selectiva. Es lo más probable.
> Y Santi siguió la estela de su padre, como se afirma en el video. Lo del "petardo de Sants" es la prueba de ello.



Tampoco exageremos. Eso no son más que elucubraciones gratuitas. El vídeo en este sentido es bastante revelador. Lo del "petardo" de Sants fue una acción individual y puntual por la presencia de las gestoras proetarras.


----------



## Peritta (28 Mar 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Ya estoy muy toreao ,peritta , VOX se ha trasformado nada más tocar sillón en lo que era el PP hace poco , el mal menor...y como tengo la ilusión de ver este vertedero florecer y me empiezan a salir canas pues mejor nos ahorramos las desilusiones y vamos a lo seguro.



Pues ya me dirá usté qué es lo seguro.
Yo lo que veo seguro es que nos vamos a Venezuela... pero sin emigrantes que manden divisas y con inmigrantes afro-musulmanes a cascoporro, si no hacemos nada.

Y lo que siento es que no me pillará muerto sino que me tocará verlo. Vamos, que la cosa no va para largo, no.



Tigershark dijo:


> Es muy esquizo pero esta vez lo entiendo..



¿No se ha leído mi posta 5.307?.




renko dijo:


> Quizá todo lo que le ha pasado, la muerte de su hijo, la persecución que ha sufrido.... no son más que pagos kármicos por acciones pasadas
> 
> La _Guardia de Franco_, organización a la que pertenecía y al parecer lideraba (o co-lideraba) en Cataluña, era una organización no muy diferente a la trama que urdieron Mena/Villarejo en los juzgados...



Ya, ya te veo Timoteo, ya te veo.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (28 Mar 2021)

*SANTIAGO ROYUELA, DAVID SANTOS Y EL MURCIANO ENCABRONAO EN IVOOX*








El Fiscal: Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña, basado en hechos reales (140º parte) - Biblioteca Universal - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Biblioteca Universal gratis. El Fiscal: Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña, basado en hechos reales (140º parte) En el presente libro se narra la historia de los último... Programa: Biblioteca Universal. Canal: Biblioteca Universal. Tiempo: 02:34:22...




www.ivoox.com




*El fiscal Mena investigó a centenares de Mossos d'esquadra ¿Harán algo los sindicatos?*








El fiscal Mena investigó a centenares de Mossos d'esquadra ¿Harán algo los sindicatos? - relajacion y meditacion y mas - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de relajacion y meditacion y mas gratis. El fiscal Mena Álvarez investigó a cientos de Mossos d'Esquadra. 16 mar 2021 Santiago Royuela Samit Programa: relajacion y meditacion y mas. Canal: discos,cd,musicas varias de todos tiempos.. Tiempo: 08:58 Subido...




www.ivoox.com


----------



## javvi (28 Mar 2021)

*SIEMPRE HUBO UN EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA, UN FISCAL VILLEFORT Y UN CONDE DE MONTECRISTO
*


----------



## javvi (28 Mar 2021)

*El Expediente Royuela sale a la luz por las calles de España , un peatón andando lo saca a la Luz*


----------



## Debunker (28 Mar 2021)

Supongo que ya sabéis que el vídeo de David Santos y el murciano encabronado sobre el ER, ha sido retirado por censura a su última parte cuando Santi se retira, donde denunciaban las generosas subvenciones que tenía-tiene la comunidad islámica de toda España, cuyo líder ha sido acusado de terrorismo, malversación y otros graves delitos que deberían haberle mantenido en la cárcel pero lo han puesto en libertad con cargos. 
Lo que llama la atención sobre este hecho, es que censuren denuncias sobre el islam y no sobre el ER, mucho más grave con diferencia. 




renko dijo:


> Este video es muy interesante porque arroja mucha luz sobre el pasado de Alberto Royuela.
> Quizá todo lo que le ha pasado, la muerte de su hijo, la persecución que ha sufrido.... no son más que pagos kármicos por acciones pasadas
> 
> La _Guardia de Franco_, organización a la que pertenecía y al parecer lideraba (o co-lideraba) en Cataluña, era una organización no muy diferente a la trama que urdieron Mena/Villarejo en los juzgados. Fue un servicio de información que efectuaba actividades paramilitares, al más puro estilo de las agencias de inteligencia más cloaquiles. Eso era la _Guardia de Franco_. No me extrañaría que, aparte de los atentados que perpetraban, también cometieran alguna "eliminación" selectiva. Es lo más probable.
> ...




me niego a creer eso, además al parecer cada uno vemos y escuchamos lo que, queremos ver y escuchar.

El vídeo demuestra lo contrario que dices, Alberto Royuela es investigado en todas las posibles organizaciones de la derecha franquista y no tiene vínculos de acción con ninguna de esas organizaciones, más allá de ser simpatizante, de haberlo tenido lo habrían encerrado para 30 años es lo que buscaba Mena en esa investigación para tener un motivo de encarcelarlo y deshacerse de él. 

Me niego a pensar y-o decir que todos iguales, yo se que hay una "raza" española que sigue viva , la raza de la nobleza, de las grandes gestas, del ingenio , de la inteligencia, del amor a España, amadores del orden y la ley, me duele profundamente que digas que esa organización (la guardia de Franco) que antes del ER nadie conocíamos sea igual a la mafia de Mena, con solo un crimen que hubiera cometido esa organización lo habrían pagado por mil crímenes , la izquierda aprovecha hasta lo mínimo de lo mínimo para atacar a la derecha y si es la llamada derecha franquista ni te digo. 

No incluyo en esa derecha que defiendo al PP, el PP hace tiempo que se dió cuenta del percal y siguiendo el consejo de los british determinó que si no podían ganarles , lo mejor era unirse a ellos y en eso estamos. 

España tiene que buscar su independencia de todo este puto sistema , tiene que ser de nuevo UNA, GRANDE y LIBRE, no es tan dificil , otros países lo hacen.

Cuando leo cosas como las que has escrito, de alguien que supongo defensor de la ley y el orden, es cuando mis dudas se acrecientan y que no tenemos solución, en la esperanza de que no sea así y como único recurso, ¡ Viva VOX ¡


----------



## Debunker (28 Mar 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Pues yo te diría que lo retiraron ellos tras telefonazo pero claro es imposible asegurarlo , estos dos están muy cercanos a VOX. Dirá santiago abascal con lo que me costó la silla como para joder la bicicleta, los peperos han sido los complices necesarios en todo esto, ya sea con su parsimonia como con sus silencios por tener cosas que esconder,VOX está en las mismas de tal palo tal astilla..




No es así, el problema es que el sistema esté configurado para muchos comilones de la política y como hay que tener un nutrido grupo de politocones para representar un partido y tener muchos figurines en cada ayuntamiento , en cada Comunidad Autónoma y Gobierno Central pues muy posiblemente el 50% de Vox o más sean comilones de la política y en cuanto comiencen a meter la pata, nos os quepa dudas que lo harán, eso será usado contra Vox y nos harán creer lo que ellos quieran hacernos creer, la cúpula de Vox es honesta pero el sistema y el maquiavelismo de la izquierda son insuperables. Yo he llegado a la conclusión , por no encontrar causa a la destrucción de España y la destrucción de la sociedad española tan obvia que, estamos ante la lucha entre el bien y el mal


----------



## Debunker (28 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *SIEMPRE HUBO UN EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA, UN FISCAL VILLEFORT Y UN CONDE DE MONTECRISTO
> *



No a los extremos de hoy


----------



## javvi (28 Mar 2021)

*JOSÉ MARÍA MENA ÁLVAREZ: UN AUTORRETRATO ANTE EL ESPEJO (**C's - J.Mª Espejo)*

_Nunca aspiré a nada._
*Victoria: Según mis cálculos los abortos practicados en la clínica Dator sobre los que tengo comisión durante el mes de abril del 2006, son 6, por lo que mi comisión se eleva a 9.000€, ok!*

_Yo vine aquí castigado porque se pensó quien me castigaba, en tiempos de Franco, que era el peor sitio de España donde le pueden mandar a uno
Hice de esta tierra mi tierra. La de mi familia porque todo el mundo sabe que la familia es los descendientes, cónyuge y descendientes. Aquí tengo mis hijas bilingües y los nietos catalanoparlantes. Y estoy muy orgulloso de ello. _
*María (su hija), Jordi Parra. Me es igual que sólo haya pasado un par de veces. Si vuelve a consumir caerá en el trapicheo y me joderá. De modo que cuando esté en casa del ese tal Jordi Parra, que es quien la invita, reventáis la puerta del piso y les dais una paliza a los dos que no olviden jamás.(..) cuéntame luego, ok!
¿Sabes que nos ha dicho la gran cabrona a su madre y a mí? que un coche la atropelló y se dio en fuga. ¡Qué hija de puta! Te juro que la próxima la mato. Dime cuanto te debo, ok!*
_Y no me voy de aquí porque no me da la gana. Nadie me ha molestado nunca. Yo soy catalán por propia voluntad. _
*"Interesa crear un grupo de poder dentro de Cataluña para que nada se nos escape, que les haga entrever que mejor conmigo que contra mí, me entiendes ¿no?"
"que no sea imbécil, que además de poder, ganará dinero y de la otra se enterrará en la mierda"*
_ No he tenido el más mínimo problema en el curriculum personal. Y la relación con los magistrados discrepantes, quiero decir la inmensa mayoría la seguí manteniendo con rigurosa cordialidad, porque una cosa es la discrepancia técnico jurídica y otra cosa es la relación personal. 
Y malo es que un profesional haga tema personal desde una perspectiva jurídica._
*Me entero de que Cesáreo ´Rodríguez Aguilera Conde, el que fuera presidente de la audiencia, está ultimando unas memorias para una conocida editorial en que tanto a mí como a Villarejo nos deja como unos mierdas en temas como Banca Catalana, Xarxa Cultural, enciclopedia o El magistrado Lavernia entre otros.
Procede a su eliminación física (sabes que vive a caballo entre Barcelona y Llofriu) Y hazte de paso con algunos de los cuadros de valor que tiene.
Es urgente, no quiero fallos.
¡ok! (caso nº 1 de la relación de más de 800 asesinatos.)*
_ Y además es que hay que tener lo modestia necesaria para pensar que ha saber si se tiene o no la razón y la razón es siempre complicada y la verdad judicial no es necesariamente la verdad real y viceversa. En la actualidad gozo de una maravillosa actitud crítica y descreída ante todo lo divino y lo humano. Y no pertenezco ideológicamente a nada, yo creo que ni a mí mismo._
*Querido gran maestre y hermano: además de la amistad que nos une desde hace años, me dirijo a ti, no ya sólo como amigo, sino para que en aras del proyecto humano y social en el que participamos juntos desde hace años (cada uno en su sitio, y tú, desde luego, en un grado mayor que yo) intercedas por mí persona ante el presidente José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero en un problema personal que me está causando fuertes quebraderos de cabeza.
Sé perfectamente que Rodríguez Zapatero pertenece a otra logia (la de Humanidades) pero dada tu categoría y posición relevante, se que podrás contactar de Logia a Logia y hacerle llegar, aunque no sea personalmente, mis temores y peticiones. (carta de Mena al Gran Maestre de la Logia de España José Carretero Domenech)*
_Y por el señor Villarejo no respondo porque tiene que responder él._
*No me tomes a broma, Villarejo, sólo estoy pensando con cual de tus hijos empiezo primero ¿sabes? Me está llevando tiempo averiguar la muerte de cual de ellos te causará mayor dolor.
Todos tus hijos tienen a partir de que recibas este anónimo los días contados. Y tu serás el culpable de su muerte. Únicamente tú el culpable, que nada hiciste por evitar la muerte de mi hijo. (Mena, haciéndose pasar por Alberto Royuela, le envía estos mensajes a Carlos Jiménez Villarejo).*

_No se deben crear espacios de impunidad y el derecho penal que es la última ratio, el último recurso de intervención, quiere decir que cuando no hay otras maneras debe intervenir. Otra es, digamos, el comentario de tertulia, sobre la politización de la justicia y la judicialización de la política._
*De ahí que me tome la libertad, Quid pro quo, de dirigirme a usted para que mueva lo que tenga que mover para que cualquier intento de Royuela y su banda de divulgar su mensaje no encuentre acomodo en ninguna instancia judicial ni en ningún medio de comunicación. Y sé que pondrá todo empeño en que ello sea así porque el efecto domino no es bueno para ninguno de los dos: ni para usted, ni para mí. (Carta de Mena a Zapatero)*
_ Pero que la política no entraña criminalidad es evidente._
*Jaroslav tiene un serio problema con los cinco integrantes de una banda de magrebíes que se dedican al tráfico y necesita quitárselos de encima (...) Encárgate de que todo salga como él te diga. Son 60.000 € por eliminación(300.000 en total) más otros 20.000 en concepto de gastos. Cobraré yo y te daré la mitad más los gastos, de tu mitad pagas al equipo. ok!*
NOTA: El que esto escribe no es más que un mero amanuense. El autor es José Luis Mena Álvarez. Hay dos fuentes: lo que está escrito en itálica es de la comisión del caso Convergencia del Parlament de Cataluña ante las preguntas del diputado de Ciudadanos José María Espejo Saavedra. Lo que está en negrita son sus propias notas manuscritas que usaba para comunicarse con colaboradores, socios, y hermanos de Logia.

_


http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/PALIZA-MENA-NOVIO-HIJA.pdf




http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/INGRESOS-EN-LA-MASONERIA-GRUPO-PODER-Y-AMENAZAS.pdf




http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/02/OPERACI%C3%93N-LLUVIA.pdf




http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/AN%C3%93NIMOS-MENA-A-VILLAREJO-ROYUELA.pdf




http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/01/CARTA-MENA-A-ZAPATERO-AMPLIADA.pdf




http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/COMISIONES-MENA-VICTORIA-VIRTUDES-DATOR-ABORTOS.pdf


_


http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/CARTAS-MASONES-COMPLETAS.pdf


----------



## Debunker (28 Mar 2021)

Impresionante, al punto de ser increíble ese hdlp de Mena, no es un psicópata , es mucho más , es la representación de mal en persona, no hay palabro para ese hdlp, ni su hija escapa a ello, ¿cómo pueden existir gente tan perversa? No me cabe en la cabeza, creo que ni los grandes criminales de la historia llámense Hitler, Lenin, Stalin ... llegaron tan lejos en maldad, la única diferencia es el status y poder , si Mena hubiera ocupado el lugar de esos tres que menciono, sus crímenes habrían sido muchos más, por millones, que los de esos tres asesinos

Gracias @javvi por esa recopilación, muy buena


----------



## Debunker (28 Mar 2021)

El Arconte tiene un par de vídeos sobre el ER anunciados para esta tarde, uno sobre novedades en las fosas del que no espero mucho, pero si hay algo, algo es.


----------



## Bimmer (28 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *El Expediente Royuela sale a la luz por las calles de España , un peatón andando lo saca a la Luz*



Bombazo en los comentarios de ese vídeo, da nombres y apellidos, hay que avisar a Santiago :


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (28 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *SIEMPRE HUBO UN EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA, UN FISCAL VILLEFORT Y UN CONDE DE MONTECRISTO
> *





javvi dijo:


> *SANTIAGO ROYUELA, DAVID SANTOS Y EL MURCIANO ENCABRONAO EN IVOOX*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias. A partir del minuto 30 del primer podcast está la entrevista de David Santos y el murciano, que no la había escuchado aún.

La veo una buena entrevista y Santiago se explica bien, me parece que Peritta había sido excesivamente crítico con Santiago en sus comentarios.

Y bueno, el murciano intenta explorar posibles nexos de unión con otros chanchullos del PSOE y afines, aunque no todo ello puede tener que verse reflejado en este expediente.


----------



## javvi (28 Mar 2021)

*JOSÉ MARÍA MENA ÁLVAREZ: EL DÍA MÁS SINCERO DE SU VIDA. EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA (QUE SE DEBERÍA LLAMAR EXPEDIENTE MENA) EXPLICADO POR EL JEFE DE LA BANDA: EL PROPIO MENA (CON LA AYUDA DE BALTASAR GARZÓN)

*


----------



## Effetá (28 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *SANTIAGO VIDAL MARSAL*
> Este personaje es juez, profesor de derecho penal y criminología en la Autónoma de Barcelona; senador por ERC; miembro de los Jueces por la Democracia.
> Como buen independentista, que parece un requisito obligatorio, su padre fue alcalde durante el Franquismo, en concreto de su localidad natal: San Sadurni de Noya entre 1968 y 1971.
> De joven estuvo en un bufete asociado a la CNT. Ya por entonces defendía posiciones descentralizadoras como la de la creación de una Federación Ibérica.
> ...



Qué mal olor viene de Cataluña. Madre mía, ese amedrentamiento a los magistrados para que entren en la logia. Me imagino al pobre Vallés, pensando en su juventud, en la alegría cuando aprobó la oposición, había merecido la pena el esfuerzo. Para que, al cabo de tantos años, tuviera que desear no haberlas aprobado nunca, haberse dedicado a otra cosa y no estar en el punto de mira de ese sujeto de la fiscalía, cuya peligrosidad estaba comprendiendo. 
Es tremendo


----------



## Effetá (28 Mar 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Esos dos mierdas, David Santos y Murciano encabronao han decidido borrar el vídeo del expediente royuela, Santiago supuestamente se cree la tonta excusa que han puesto :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No conocía a ese Santos, pero me daba vergüenza ajena, al final, las prisas que tenía para dejar claro que había cumplido por que sus seguidores se lo habían pedido, y que él no sabía nada del tema, que cada uno tenía un nicho de mercado y que vamos a hablar del imán ése.

Luego esta mañana he medio entrevisto un vídeo de Santiago pidiendo perdón por enésima vez y, la verdad, ¿por qué no cuenta hasta diez la próxima vez? A él le han dado cancha, le conoce más gente. Y ya está, que lo deje ahí. Si es verdad, que yo no lo he dudado, la razón de eliminación del vídeo, al igual que el propio Santiago, pues qué desastre, cada día un vídeo disculpándose ante alguno. Y si no fuese verdad (me parecería raro, el Murciano me cae muy bien), pues ya está, que vaya a lo suyo y deje de fastidiar y tenga un poquito de mano izquierda. Lo he cortado en seguida, me daba vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Effetá (28 Mar 2021)

renko dijo:


> Este video es muy interesante porque arroja mucha luz sobre el pasado de Alberto Royuela.
> Quizá todo lo que le ha pasado, la muerte de su hijo, la persecución que ha sufrido.... no son más que pagos kármicos por acciones pasadas
> 
> La _Guardia de Franco_, organización a la que pertenecía y al parecer lideraba (o co-lideraba) en Cataluña, era una organización no muy diferente a la trama que urdieron Mena/Villarejo en los juzgados. Fue un servicio de información que efectuaba actividades paramilitares, al más puro estilo de las agencias de inteligencia más cloaquiles. Eso era la _Guardia de Franco_. No me extrañaría que, aparte de los atentados que perpetraban, también cometieran alguna "eliminación" selectiva. Es lo más probable.
> ...



Ah, ¿sí? Pues no lo había escuchado, no haré. Pero no creo que diga esto. Si usted sabe de estas cosas, le agradecería que contase, me parece muy interesante. No sé en qué ámbito ejercerían esa función tan "desagradable", en otros asuntos, precisamente allí donde se da la guerra de las ideas (o mejor dicho, de la manipulación de las mentes) educación, televisión, habían dejado entrar al enemigo (no del franquismo sino, en realidad, de España) desde princiipios de los setenta. Por lo que leías en los libros del colegio y lo que los profesores hablaban por aquellas boquitas tan tranquilamente.


----------



## renko (28 Mar 2021)

El video de David Santos y el murciano en su canal secundario:


----------



## Tigershark (28 Mar 2021)

Yo flipo que después de un año de ER todavía confíeis en este régimen putrefacto y en estos partidos ,como vox que lleva un año en silencio sobre el ER..


----------



## Uritorco (28 Mar 2021)

Como curiosidad, el castillo de Mequinenza a vuelo de pájaro. Imágenes impresionantes. Debajo el vídeo de media hora que han subido hoy los Royuela. No desaprovecha la ocasión durante varios minutos para rezumar nuevamente rencor contra David Santos por haber retirado su entrevista y colocarla en un canal secundario.


----------



## Uritorco (28 Mar 2021)

Santi acaba de subir este vídeo ahora mismo.


----------



## javvi (28 Mar 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Santi acaba de subir este vídeo ahora mismo.



Del canal de Santiago Royuela , en los videos en los que se menciona a Josep Aremany Manso, he encontrado tres censurados. El resto, de momento, están disponibles.
*Josep Arimany manipuló el informe médico del asesinato del juez Castelló Gilabert asesinado por Mena

Josep Arimany i Manso, político y miembro de la diputación de Barcelona amañaba informes en crímenes

El abogado Germà Gordó y el Dr Josep Arimany podrían estar detrás de cientos de asesinatos*


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Mar 2021)

renko dijo:


> Este video es muy interesante porque arroja mucha luz sobre el pasado de Alberto Royuela.
> Quizá todo lo que le ha pasado, la muerte de su hijo, la persecución que ha sufrido.... no son más que pagos kármicos por acciones pasadas
> 
> La _Guardia de Franco_, organización a la que pertenecía y al parecer lideraba (o co-lideraba) en Cataluña, era una organización no muy diferente a la trama que urdieron Mena/Villarejo en los juzgados. Fue un servicio de información que efectuaba actividades paramilitares, al más puro estilo de las agencias de inteligencia más cloaquiles. Eso era la _Guardia de Franco_. No me extrañaría que, aparte de los atentados que perpetraban, también cometieran alguna "eliminación" selectiva. Es lo más probable.
> ...




Haga el favor de mostrar respeto a la Guardia del Invicto Caudillo!

Es una orden!


----------



## Peritta (29 Mar 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Yo flipo que después de un año de ER todavía confíeis en este régimen putrefacto y en estos partidos ,como vox que lleva un año en silencio sobre el ER..



Oiga, oiga, una cosa es que algunos les vayamos a votar (si es que vencemos la pereza ese día) y otra es que confiemos en ellos. Amos no joda.
De resultas del 11-M se perdió la confianza y ni los de VOX se deben de fiar entre sí.
De la confianza que habrá en los partidos que tienen experiencia con los piolets ya se hará usté una idea.

En cualquier caso no creo que ningún gobierno pueda con esta administración que hay. Hemos dejado engordar al monstruo y ahora no hay quien lo saque de la cacharrería. Menudo estropicio.
Total que si la administración dice que estamos en epidemia, o que la Teresasemostòs se ha contagiado de ébola, ni hay gobierno ni prensa ni güevos para torcerle el aparejo.

Vamos, que votando no vamos a conseguir nada, ahí le doy la razón, pero joderles, parece que les jode.



Effetá dijo:


> Qué mal olor viene de Cataluña. Madre mía, ese amedrentamiento a los magistrados para que entren en la logia. Me imagino al pobre Vallés, pensando en su juventud, en la alegría cuando aprobó la oposición, había merecido la pena el esfuerzo. Para que, al cabo de tantos años, tuviera que desear no haberlas aprobado nunca, haberse dedicado a otra cosa y no estar en el punto de mira de ese sujeto de la fiscalía, cuya peligrosidad estaba comprendiendo.
> Es tremendo



Ahi le ha dao don Wenceslao. Una cosa son los crímenes de estado, que ya tienen pecado, y otra los crímenes así,

en general.

Ya ves tú.

Y viene mal olor desde Cataluña porque han pillado el archivo del Mena. No descarto yo -ya me gustaría poder hacerlo- que haya más mafias policiaco-judiciales campeando en nuestras administraciones.

-No exagere suseñoría (sic) -le dijo el mozo de escuadra a la juez.



Tampoco descarto yo que no solo metiera en la masonería a jueces y fiscales sino también a miembros de la N'dragueta, y entonces quien entrara en según qué logias firmaba un compromiso de por vida y se montaba encima de un tigre.
Quien cabalga un tigre ya no se puede bajar (proverbio hindú).





javvi dijo:


> *EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA (QUE SE DEBERÍA LLAMAR EXPEDIENTE MENA) *



Se debería llamar caso: Caso Mena.
Pero para que suceda ésto los de la judicatura deberían darse por aludidos y la táctica del manto de silencio y el ponerse a silbar anodinas cancioncitas suecas mirando al techo parece que les va bien.

Insisto en ganar la guerra de las palabras o llamo al @Taliván Hortográfico.



javvi dijo:


> _Y además es que hay que tener lo modestia necesaria para pensar que ha saber si se tiene o no la razón y la razón es siempre complicada y la verdad judicial no es necesariamente la verdad real y viceversa...._
> 
> NOTA: El que esto escribe no es más que un mero amanuense. El autor es José Luis Mena Álvarez. Hay dos fuentes: lo que está escrito en itálica es de la comisión del caso Convergencia del Parlament de Cataluña ante las preguntas del diputado de Ciudadanos José María Espejo Saavedra...



Una afirmación mu parecida le dijo el Gomez Pftalato Bermudez a un periodista de El Mundo o al propio Pedro Jota, que no sé, la memoria es mu mala, pero sí me acuerdo que dijo que la verdad real, la judicial y la periodística no tenían por qué coincidir. Sí coño. Fue unos días después de decir lo de la "lógica deductiva judicial" y que yo le pusiera el sobrenombre de don Pftalato. Jua, jua, jua.

De dibutilo naturalmente.

Joer, qué vergüenza. Perdón a los que les dé por llorar.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (29 Mar 2021)

*LA UNIÓN DE CONVERGENCIA Y UNIÓN Y LA CÁBALA. DURAN LLEIDA Y SÁNCHEZ LLIBRE*





_"El hombre andaluz no es un hombre coherente, es un hombre anárquico. Es un hombre destruido (...) es, generalmente, un hombre poco hecho, un hombre que hace cientos de años que pasa hambre y vive en un estado de ignorancia y de miseria cultural, mental y espiritual. Es un hombre desarraigado, incapaz de tener un sentido poco amplio de comunidad. A menudo da pruebas de una excelente madera humana, pero de entrada constituye la muestra de menor valor social y espiritual de España. Ya lo he dicho antes: es un hombre destruido y anárquico. Si por la fuerza del número llegase a dominar, sin haber superado su propia perplejidad, destruiría Cataluña. E introduciría su mentalidad anárquica y pobrísima, es decir, su falta de mentalidad."_
*JORDI PUJOL *
_¿Qué coño es eso de la UDEF?_
* JORDI PUJOL *

_"una consejera socialista andaluza diga que mientras los catalanes cierran asilos ella inaugura nuevas residencias. Y no tenemos nada en contra del resto del Estado, ni contra los payeses de ninguna otra comunidad, pero volveré a decir que no hay derecho a que mientras un agricultor catalán no puede coger alguna fruta porque no le sale a cuenta, en otros sitios de España, con nuestra contribución, reciban un PER para que pasen el resto de la jornada en el bar de su pueblo"
_*JOSEP ANTONI DURAN I LLEIDA*
*Caso Pallerols y chanchullos del fiscal Mena: Durán Lleida, Sánchez Llibre.
*
Los enemigos de los malos no son necesariamente buenos. Santiago Royuela desglosa cómo Mena mandaba espiar a la parte moderada de CIU, la de Durán y Lérida, como le llama Federico, el mejor huésped del Hotel Palace de Madrid, a escasos metros del Congreso de los Diputados.
*Caso Pallerols: *Los chorizos de Unión Democrática de Cataluña se quedaban con los fondos de la UE parar financiar los cursos de formación de desempleados.





Caso Pallerols - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Los hombres de Mena detectan los chiringuitos que usan los de UDC para desviar los fondos, la información será filtrada en El País.
La sentencia del caso Pallerols, quizá, nos la podría explicar algún jurista versado, para los que somos profanos en leyes interpretamos que dice que robaron sin darse cuenta, sin querer.








La sentencia del caso Pallerols señala que Unió se lucró pero no tenía conocimiento del origen del dinero


La sentencia del caso Pallerolsreconoce que no ha sido acreditado que Unió Democràtica de Catalunya (UDC) "tuvieran cabal conocimiento de que la aportaciones que hac...




www.lavanguardia.com




Menos blanda es la justicia en el llamado ataque a la librería Blanquerna, refugio de los indepes en La Capital. En el momento que Sánchez Llibre y otros miembros de UDC celebraban, como todos los años, el aniversario del 11 de Septiembre de 1714 o la ceremonia de la confusión de las letras, porque todavía no se ha enterado de que Sucesión no es lo mismo que Secesión.
_El Tribunal Supremo ha condenado a entre dos años y siete meses y dos años y nueve meses de prisión a los 14 asaltantes del centro cultural catalán Blanquerna de Madrid, que en septiembre de 2013 boicotearon un acto de la Generalitat de Cataluña, por un delito de desórdenes públicos y otro contra el derecho de reunión.
El Supremo condena con hasta dos años y nueve meses de cárcel el asalto a Blanquerna en 2013_
En el ataque de _Democracia Nacional, Falange, Nudo Patriota Español y Alianza Nacional, _como todos podemos ver, tampoco es que corriese la sangre. Y no queda muy claro quién empuja a quién. Si Sánchez Llibre al bigardo o el bigardo a Sánchez LLibre. También es posible que un puñetazo a un micrófono sea un delito tan grave que se pene con más de dos años de cárcel.
Lo que sí se puede ver en aquel ataque a los micrófonos de Blanquerna es una especie de exposición de tema _cabalístico_. La calidad de la imagen no es buena y hay mucho movimiento, pero si se fijan verán escrito:* L`arbre sefirot *el árbol sefirot, o Árbol de la Vida, símbolo de la Cábala, que es ese hexágono que se ve más al fondo junto al estrado, y que yo les reproduzco más arriba.
También parece que otro cartel dice: els vasos trencats, los vasos rotos, lo que supongo que será la teoría cabalista que significa que _el corazón de la Creación hay una fractura, anterior a la aparición del hombre y agravada por la expulsión del Paraíso. Según la teoría del Tsimtsum el propio Dios, al retirarse de una parte de sí, se convirtió en el primer desterrado: su autolimitación le alejó del mundo al que había otorgado existencia. 


https://www.tesisenred.net/bitstream/handle/10803/7444/temo.pdf?sequence=4&isAllowed=y


_Otro cartel dice _Les portes de llum _que es el poema cabalístico del catalán Salvador Espriu.








"La càbala i Espriu. Les portes de la llum" a la Casa de Cultura - Bonart


El dia 10 de maig, ha tingut lloc a la Casa de Cultura de la Diputació de Girona la inauguració de l'exposició La càbala i Espriu. Les portes de la ...




www.bonart.cat





__


----------



## javvi (29 Mar 2021)

Ya que nos hemos puesto cabalísticos en el poste anterior, no estaría de más una segunda parte con estos viajes iniciáticos y sus simbologías. El 11S catalán lo celebran cabalísticamente cambiando una letra. la e por la u. Así, Sucesión se convierte en Secesión: una lucha entre dos linajes: Los Austrias y los Borbones, cabalísticamente, lo convierten en una lucha entre España y Cataluña.
El 11S americano, lo que pudimos ver en directo, con un poco de ayuda del photoshop ,se presta a ser interpretado como el derribo de las Torres de Salomón, algo como el comienzo del Apocalipsis.
De hecho la Torre más desconocida, la tercera en sucumbir aquel 11S, en caída libre, en menos de cinco segundos, se llamaba Torre 7 o
Salomon Brothers Building, el Edificio de los Hermanos Salomón.

La ceremonia o aquelarre español fue el 11M. Que, en cierto modo, también es un 11S, porque en inglés 11S es 9/11. El 9 es el mes de septiembre, y el 11 el día del mes. Cabalísticamente le quitamos el palito y es 911. El número de días que pasan del 11S al 11M. Eso sí, contando desde el huso horario del Noreste americano y no del español. Porque, si no, te ocurre como a Luis del Pino, que te salen 912.
Ya que estamos en el 11S español: el 11M, no nos podemos olvidar de las víctimas y del homenaje que les hicieron a poca distancia de las explosiones de Atocha. El Bosque del Recuerdo, antes de los Ausentes, en el Retiro. Con sus 118 áreas, sus 192 árboles, 22 olivos, y 170 cipreses.








Bosque del Recuerdo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Inaugurado justo un año después de los atentados por los todavía príncipes, arropados por los más importantes jefes de Estado de segunda y tercera categoría. Y algún viceprimer ministro de algún estado, que no por pequeño y de corta historia, es de segunda, como Simon Peres, viceprimer ministro de Israel.
Israel, otro estado que también tiene su 11S, aunque de un cariz muy distinto. Y fue Osama Bin Laden el que lo recordó cuando en su primera alocución dijo: _«Nuestra nación islámica ha estado sufriendo lo mismo durante más de ochenta años» y «pero cuando la espada ha asestado su golpe sobre los Estados Unidos de Norteamérica, después de ochenta años, la hipocresía [los musulmanes colaboradores de los infieles] sí que ha levantado su cabeza»._
Mensaje que pasó desapercibido, porque ochenta años antes del 11 de septiembre del 2001 es el 11 de septiembre de 1921. ¿Y qué ocurrió en esa fecha?
*11 de septiembre de 1921*
_El primer moshav _(como el kibutz, pero menos socialista) _sionista en Palestina, *Nahalal,* fue fundado por la Organización Sionista Mundial el 11 de septiembre de 1921 en el valle de Izreel, el día en el que se cumplían treinta años de la constitución en Londres, el 11 de septiembre de 1891, de la Asociación Colonial Judía. En Nahalal está enterrado el general Moshe Dayan.





Gustavo Bueno Sánchez / Ochenta años después del 11 de septiembre de 1921 / 12 octubre 2001


Se identifica el simbolismo del ataque del 11 de septiembre de 2001: ochenta años después del 11 de septiembre de 1921



www.filosofia.org




_








Moshav - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Volviendo al 11M, al Bosque del Recuerdo en homenaje a las víctimas, y sin olvidarnos de los médicos forenses de Tel Aviv, que generosamente estaban dispuestos a coger el primer avión que partiese a Madrid para ayudar en las autopsias, aunque parece ser que ni Aznar, ni Carmen Baladía, directora del Instituto Anatómico Forense, pensaron que su ayuda hubiese sido necesaria. Y relacionado el Bosque con estas cosas cabalísticas y esotéricas como el árbol Sefirot, árbol de la Vida para los cabalistas o el famoso Horus, el ojo que todo lo ve.














Que cada uno interprete esta vista aérea como quiera.








Bosque del Recuerdo · C. de Alfonso XII, 48, 28014 Madrid


★★★★★ · Parque




www.google.com




Ya terminando, y para que no se nos acuse de salirnos del tema de este hilo, el Expediente Royuela y en la medida que se conecta con el 11M. Ya descubrimos que entre las beneficiarias de los depósitos que abrían los proetarras, estaba la tal María Suárez Trashorras, evidentemente la hermana de Emilio. Nos preguntábamos por qué, al contrarito de su cuñada Carmen, no fue imputada y la única noticia que tenemos de una hermana de Emilio es cuando él dice ya en la cárcel que lo que más ansía es la visita de sus padres y su hermana.
A partir de aquí: una reflexión. Emilio empezó acusando al CNI y a la policía de que si acusaba a los moritos de ser los terroristas, aunque a la mayoría no les conocía de nada, le iban a premiar con todo tipo de prebendas. Después se detractó de todo. A la hermana, con esas cuentas etarras, la podrían haber imputado en cualquier momento ¿utilizaron esta posibilidad para chantajear a Emilio? O te retractas de todo lo que has dicho o también enchironamos a tu hermana otros treinta mil años.






javvi dijo:


> *MARIA SUÁREZ TRASHORRAS*
> En la denuncia del 11M de Alberto Royuela Fernández y Juan Martínez Grasa de diciembre del 2004 se pueden ver unas cuentas bancarías abiertas en el 2002, en la que dos años antes de los atentados ya empezaban las extrañas alianzas de lo que se llamó joint-venture.
> Pedro J. Ramírez declaró que en las horas posteriores al atentado le llamó Zapatero, que le contó que Felipe González le había dicho que podría ser un atentado encargado por ETA a unos islamistas. Tesis, que además ,Zapatero reforzaba con fuentes que le venían directamente de la Casa Blanca, en concreto del candidato demócrata John Kerry.
> <b>Felipe González sostuvo que el 11-M fue un "trabajo por encargo de ETA", según Zapatero</b>
> ...


----------



## Effetá (29 Mar 2021)

Lo del 11M es fundamental. Porque el 11M es fundamental. El foro no me avisa de notificaciones más que de uvas a peras, porque no lo había leído, lo he hecho al pinchar el enlace. Ayer entré y había mensajes de tres o cuatro días que no había leído. 

Tal vez les habría convenido saberlo a los abogados, como de Pablo. Leí en su día el libro, en su día me leí todos. Hasta el primero, aquel del subdirector de El Mundo, no recuerdo el nombre. Ahí están. Y recortaba los agujeros de Fernando Múgica, Q.E.P.D,


----------



## javvi (29 Mar 2021)

Effetá dijo:


> Lo del 11M es fundamental. Porque el 11M es fundamental. El foro no me avisa de notificaciones más que de uvas a peras, porque no lo había leído, lo he hecho al pinchar el enlace. Ayer entré y había mensajes de tres o cuatro días que no había leído.
> 
> Tal vez les habría convenido saberlo a los abogados, como de Pablo. Leí en su día el libro, en su día me leí todos. Hasta el primero, aquel del subdirector de El Mundo, no recuerdo el nombre. Ahí están. Y recortaba los agujeros de Fernando Múgica, Q.E.P.D,



El más importante es Fernando Múgica Goñi con diferencia. Pero, al contrario que su amigo Luis del Pino, no está vivo. Cloacas de dentro y cloacas de fuera es la diferencia entre la vida y la muerte. 
A mí no me pasa, a mí sí me avisa. No sé por qué será.


----------



## Effetá (29 Mar 2021)

Sí, creo que Fernando era un valiente. Y muy inteligente. Eso es periodismo. Paparruchas de watergate. Qué peliculaza (imposible, y descartables los actores, productores, directores y guionistas españoles). Y sin final, porque así estamos. Muriéndose España y sin saber quién la mató. Bueno, los que pusieron las últimas puntillas, porque desde la transición todos van dando estocadas a la Patria.


----------



## Peritta (29 Mar 2021)

Joer, qué Paco fue lo de la librería Blanquerna.

Un puto escrache con menos empujones que los que le hacía el Pablo Pásalopásalo Iglesias a la Rosa Díez o al Pío Moa. Ahí se ven, no solo las dos varas de medir que usa nuestra judicatura, sino lo empolitizaíta que está.

Lo de la z ha sido a propósito.

El aquelarre español fue el 3 de Abril don @javvi.
Los 11-M no se pueden evitar. Con unos amigos y unas cabras para despistar, en una mañana en hora punta y abandonando bombas al descuido en un corre que hay prisas se puede cometer una masacren así, al azar -o éso fue lo que nos contaron- y ni todas las policías (hembras o machos) del mundo, lo iban a poder evitar.

Ya le digo, con esa tecnología podrían haber sido los hinchas neonazis del Bayern Munich que la antevíspera perdieron un partido de fúrbol-soccer con el Real Madrid y el atentado deberse a una visceral, pero muy humana, venganza futbolera, y no al islote de Perejil que serán cosas de Arguiñano.

No, no voy a poner ningún video del Arguiñano porque no quiero que me acusen de desviar el tema.


El akelarre gringo fue el declarar la guerra de Irak y las armas de destrucción masiva. El nuestro fue que un morito que decían que salió a tirar la basura atravesara dos cordones policiales así, a la carrera

sin ser nieto del Saouid Aouita ni sobrino de El Guerroug.




javvi dijo:


> Ya que nos hemos puesto cabalísticos en el poste anterior...



Oiga, oiga, el único que se ha puesto cabalístico y ha empezado a levitar y a irse por las ramas, y a ocupar espacio como los gases o los niños chicos, ha sido usté, mesié.
Deje los tripis, que la psicodelia no va a volver.

No, no mire para desiertos lejanos ni montañas remotas de más allá de mares procelosos cuando de lo que se habla es de nuestra administración.

¿Es usté funcionario don @javvi?.


PD.- Lo que se ve es que Mena trata a Ruiz de usted. 
_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o aandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (29 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Oiga, oiga, el único que se ha puesto cabalístico y ha empezado a levitar y a irse por las ramas, y a ocupar espacio como los gases o los niños chicos, ha sido usté, mesié.
> Deje los tripis, que la psicodelia no va a volver.



Intentaré no tomarlo como un insulto, aunque sea ese su juego: el andar siempre rozándolo sutilmente. Plural mayestático - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Peritta dijo:


> ¿Es usté funcionario don @javvi?.



Usted lo que quiere saber es si me paga el ceneí. ¿De qué sirve que le diga que no? Usted llegará a la conclusión que haya llegado ya a priori, independientemente de que le diga que sí o que no. Lo mismo si me quiere poner un mandil, un delantal o una tanga. Esto es parte del juego en el que nos escondemos detrás de un alias. Todos nos podemos acusar de todo. La paranoia está servida.


----------



## Peritta (29 Mar 2021)

No, la CNI no. Pobrecitos míos, jua, jua, jua.

Desencriptando de la red TOR que estarán tolsantodía, que el Pablo Pásalopàsalo Iglesias dijo que iba a poner a los criptógrafos a espiar en las redes sociales pero este foro es muy chiquitillo e insignigficante y no creo que vengan. Por aquí si viene alguno será becario y despistado caramba, y me barrunto que tendrán prohibido asomarse a según qué sitios no se les fuera a pegar algo.

Tò se pega menos la hermosura.

Pregunto si quien le paga es la administración. Ná más, si es usté profesor o maestro, o médico o camillero, u oficinista de negociado público o chofer o bedel de alguna diputación o algo. Éso es todo.

Yo no he llegado a ninguna conclusión señor, ya le digo que no me tomo muy en serio a mis propios prejuicios. Lo mío son elucubraciones desde un teclado y ya sé yo que son elucubraciones coño, no las puedo tomar como dogmas o axiomas ni tampoco como conclusiones finales.
Pero cuando me falta información especulo señor.

Usté dispense si se ha ofendido, ya sabía yo que no es de buena educación preguntarles la edad a las mujeres, lo que no sabía es que también lo fuera el preguntarles el oficio a los foreros.


Bueno, retomando el tema diré (no solo escribo para usté mesié sino para el tercero que lee) que el caso Pallerols empieza en 1994 con Villarejo de fiscalfürer de Cataluña y Mena fiscalsubfürer o como se llamen los cargos administrativos ésos.
Luego puede que por éso Mena se dirija a Ruiz hablándole de usted.

No sé -y ésto es elucubración mía- si Ruiz era más leal al cargo, fuera quien fuera quien lo ocupara, que al individuo. Pero me barrunto que el tuteo empezaría cuando comenzaron a repartirse los dineros.


PD.- El caso Pallerols se sentencia (sentencia pactada) en 2013.

..que veinte años no es nada, que febril la mirada errante en las sombras te busca y te nombra...

a la justicia supongo, jua, jua, jua, que ya se habrá cansado de esperar.

Yo es que ya digo judicatura. El vocablo justicia no lo empleo, que esa palabra ya la he borrado de mi vocabulario. 
____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (29 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Pregunto si quien le paga es la administración. Ná más, si es usté profesor o maestro, o médico o camillero, u oficinista de negociado público o chofer o bedel de alguna diputación o algo. Éso es todo.





Peritta dijo:


> Me alegra que mis textos no le dejen indiferente señor.
> 
> Pero no me señale a mí, que yo no soy nadie, no tengo vanidad. Soberbia sí ¿eh?, éso ni raspando sale aunque bauticen.
> Yo no quiero protagonismo de ningún tipo. Ésto es un foro anónimo haga el favor. Yo no soy ningún tema de debate.
> ...


----------



## Peritta (29 Mar 2021)

Mucho citarme pero se le ha olvidao echar respuesta.

Lo que yo quería decir antes, es que en esas notas del Caso Pallerols Mena y Ruiz no se tienen confianza y probablemente el García Peña aún no estaba adscrito a la policía nacional judicial.

Lo cierto es que Ruiz llevaba en la judicial de Cataluña más años que Mena de Fiscalfürer y los de la comandancia no le habían reclamado para que hiciera un curso de teniente o recibiera una triste chochocharla reeducativa como las que sufren bomberos o municipales y muchos otros funcionarios.

Supongo que no iría ni a los reconocimientos médicos.

Nada, ahí, atornillao al servicio y no lo cambiaban cuando en los pueblos, cuando les vamos conociendo -y ellos a nosotros- y sabemos de qué pie cojea cada uno y empieza a haber confraternización y hasta se apuntan relaciones que pueden acabar en matrimonios mixtos, van y nos los cambian.

Tócateloscojones.

El que les pongan un barco como casa-cuartel (Roldán hizo muchas, o en éso decía él que se gastó los dineros) y les hagan prestar servicio en otros destinos no sé, ni quiero preguntar.







Pero que el Ruiz llevaba más tiempo en el mismo servicio sin que los de la comandancia tuvieran güevos para removerle de destino es algo más que evidente.

-Espiaos estamos tós -creo que le dijo al coronel de la comandancia cuando éste quiso reemplazarle por otro más joven.

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (30 Mar 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Lo cierto es que Ruiz llevaba en la judicial de Cataluña más años que Mena de Fiscalfürer



No lo sé, este tema lo tiene mucho mejor estudiado que yo. No había reparado en esos detalles. ¿Es posible que Ruiz fuese el enlace entre Carlos Jiménez Villarejo y Mena? ¿que fuese Ruiz el que le enseñase el oficio a Mena y no Mena a Ruiz ya que el sargento tenía más experiencia en el entramado cuando llega Mena?


----------



## Tigershark (30 Mar 2021)

Han vacunado a Don Alberto y encima lo celebran fumadose un puro , yo es que no lo entiendo que a estas alturas de la película pueden creerse las mentiras de los políticos y sus perrodistas a sueldo. Esperemos que mas adelante no tengamos que acordarnos de tal insensatez .


----------



## Debunker (30 Mar 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Han vacunado a Don Alberto y encima lo celebran fumadose un puro , yo es que no lo entiendo que a estas alturas de la película pueden creerse las mentiras de los políticos y sus perrodistas a sueldo. Esperemos que mas adelante no tengamos que acordarnos de tal insensatez .




D. Albrto es un superviviente, sobrevivirá a la vacuna


----------



## Debunker (30 Mar 2021)

Pido disculpas por un off topic que os pongo a continuación, lo hago porque creo que es necesario que entendamos lo que estamos viviendo y sobre todo donde vamos, es un hilo que acabo de abrir , porfa pasad a verlo, es importante , el título es Pandemonium y esta en el foro de actualidad, 

PANDEMONIUM | Burbuja.info


----------



## Effetá (30 Mar 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Pido disculpas por un off topic que os pongo a continuación, lo hago porque creo que es necesario que entendamos lo que estamos viviendo y sobre todo donde vamos, es un hilo que acabo de abrir , porfa pasad a verlo, es importante , el título es Pandemonium y esta en el foro de actualidad,
> 
> PANDEMONIUM | Burbuja.info



Ya los había escuchado los tres, a medida que los han emitido. Por recomendación de mi hijo, por cierto. Y me escuché todos los vídeos de Javier Villamor y Miklos Lukacs. No sé si los otros dos participantes tienen también canal propio.
Muchas gracias, Debunker


----------



## renko (30 Mar 2021)

Excelente el video de hoy:


----------



## Uritorco (30 Mar 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Han vacunado a Don Alberto y encima lo celebran fumadose un puro , yo es que no lo entiendo que a estas alturas de la película pueden creerse las mentiras de los políticos y sus perrodistas a sueldo. Esperemos que mas adelante no tengamos que acordarnos de tal insensatez .



El problema de la ultraderecha es que solo se entera de la mitad, por eso han sido siempre instrumentalizados por el poder, aunque desde hace mucho tiempo entén ya en desuso y marginados del ruedo político. Un tío mio, por el contrario, que es de izquierdas, sin embargo no se la va a poner. Así están las cosas.


----------



## Uritorco (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## javvi (31 Mar 2021)

*EL ARCONTE Y SERRANO: ¿SE HAN LEÍDO EL MANUAL DE FOSAS DE MENA?*

Para empezar los Royuela fueron haciendo públicas las notas de las tres fosas en el orden inverso al cronológico. Empezaron por la última: Mequinenza, siguieron con la del medio y terminaron con la primera: Almacellas.
Si hubieran empezado por el principio: Almacellas, habríamos tenido el manual de fosas desde el principio, nos hubiéramos ahorrado el juego de buscando a Wally que fue el tema de Mequinenza.

El manual tiene cuatro premisas, no cuatrocientas. No es difícil recordar cuatro premisas. 
1º No puede ser terreno cultivable.
2º No puede ser propiedad privada
3º A más de 30 km del núcleo urbano
4º Tierra blanda, que permita unos dos metros de profundidad. 
Con esto, algunos deducimos que una cosa es el _chalet_ o base logística y otra cosa distinta las fosas que tienen que cumplir la condición de estar a más de 30 km. Por tanto las fosas no pueden estar ni en las cercanías del castillo de Mequinenza ni en el lugar indicado de Vinaroz que está entre tres o cuatro km del núcleo urbano. Eso, en todo caso, será la instalación del _chalet._
Teniendo en cuenta esa premisa, y las otras: terreno blando, público y no cultivable, estuvimos buscando en un radio de 30 km o más, de estas tres localidades, qué lugares podrían cumplir esa condición: se habló de parques naturales, o de terrenos del ejercito.
En el último video de El Arconte y Serrano siguen elucubrando sobre las fosas sin tener en cuenta esa 3ª premisa: más de 30 km del núcleo urbano. Confunden el chalet con las fosas.
O no se enteran de nada, o nos están tomando el pelo. No parece que los Royuela hayan tenido mucha suerte con sus colaboradores. 
Hay otras posibilidades, como que hubiese algún error en las notas y en vez de 30 km querían decir 3 km. De ser así, ellos mismos, los Royuela y sus colaboradores, deberían haberse percatado y haberlo tenido en cuenta. Pero no dicen nada, simplemente, ignoran la tercera premisa.
Si siguen así, procediendo de manera tan poco seria, van a acabar hundiendo el Expediente Royuela. Luego nos ofende que algunos hagan chistes con las fosas. Se lo estamos sirviendo en bandeja.


----------



## javvi (31 Mar 2021)

*EXPEDIENTE YNESTRILLAS: LECCIONES QUE PUEDEN AYUDAR A ENTENDER EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA (Y VICEVERSA)
¿EXTREMA DERECHA TELEDIRIGIDA POR LAS CLOACAS DEL ESTADO?

*


----------



## Tigershark (31 Mar 2021)

Entrevista a Don Alberto en el canal de ACODAP , la entrevista empieza por fallos técnicos en el minuto 14.


----------



## Peritta (31 Mar 2021)

javvi dijo:


> No había reparado en esos detalles. ¿Es posible que Ruiz fuese el enlace entre Carlos Jiménez Villarejo y Mena? ¿que fuese Ruiz el que le enseñase el oficio a Mena y no Mena a Ruiz ya que el sargento tenía más experiencia en el entramado cuando llega Mena?



Ruiz parece un hombre de acción. Cuando los 25 Kg de cocaína de Italia (seguramente debió de ser un pago en especie) decide ir solo en el coche. Y cuando va a ver a Jaroslav y no le dejan entrar también va solo. Luego si no es un hombre de acción por ser vejete, sí parece tener nervios de acero o cachaza manchega.
Miedo deben de dar sus pretorianos y sus pata-negra. 
Incluso Mena le dice que no le gusta el cachondeíto de una de sus notas en que parece llevarle la contraria.
Ahí le hace ver quién es el jefe.

No sé cómo coños hará Ruiz para tener contactos en Venezuela, y que sean más o menos de fiar. Puede que conociera a algún etarra por allí exiliado -antaño era común y debe de haber allí un buena colonia enpezando por el De Juana Chaos- o el pariente de algún amigo canario que Ruiz hiciera en la academia, ¿qué sé yo?. Me imaginaba al Mena dándole listas de nombres: "_Habla con éste, habla con el otro y si no te hace caso con el de más allá_" y no al Ruiz buscándose la vida a ver a quién conocía en Venezuela para averiguar quién era el topo que suministraba información desde Tucacas. 
No sé. Suponía que un fiscal tendría más acceso que un sabueso, por muy sargento que fuera. 

Queremos ver más notas. La cosa me sabe a poco. Del Caso Pallerols tiene que haber un puñao ya que mantuvieron vivo ese asunto más de una década y a alguien le estarían sangrando. ¿Siguen todavía dando el coñazo con la Gürtel en la Tv?.

No, que no nos enseñen tetas y culos ni notas que hablen de pecados de la entrepierna de próceres y famosos que nos íbamos a entretener en ellos y no en el meollo de la cosa. 

Nos tienen que abrumar con notas aunque sean aburridas. Y si no hay que mostrar nada de las notas de la vigilancia y el seguimiento de los pecados de inocentes -sí, inocentes sí, pero pecadores- pues no se muestra nada, ni el nombre del individuo ni la dirección del lupanar ni ná de ná, pero queremos ver el número de notas: "tres de Mena a Ruiz y cuatro de Ruiz a Mena para el caso de un secreterio de tribunal o de un procurador. Dos notas de Ruiz a Mena y tres de Mena a Ruiz para el caso de un jefe de policía local, y no den ni el nombre del pueblo. 

Bien está que hayan dicho la ubicación de las "urbanizzaciones de chalettes" por si algún corrimiento de tierras o algo hace aflorar un enterramiento reciente, que no nos cuenten que los cadáveres son contemporáneos de Plinio

el Viejo.

Pero tienen que abrumarnos, avasallarnos con el número de notas, documentos y de expedientes que el Mena sacaba de los archivos y no devolvía. Es en el volumen en lo que se sustenta la credibilidad del Expediente Royuela.

Censuren nombres, direcciones y lo que hga falta, al fin y al cabo se dice el pecado y no el pecador. Pero pecados hay muchos

y mu gordos.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (1 Abr 2021)

Tremenda cerdada esta de David Santos, para esto mejor que no lo publique y que pida una ración de cojones a Inmatrix, vaya cara dura, por lo menos el pedante de Gisbert tiene el beneficio de la duda de que haya sufrido disonancia cognitiva debido a que su ídolo y maestro era un prestigioso abogado y jurista y que se ve que no le habló de los trapos sucios en el mundillo que ejerce, de ahí que pusiera el vídeo en oculto, por lo menos no lo ha borrado.


El vídeo del expediente en su canal principal de más de 90.000 suscriptores alcanzó las 30.000 visitas en menos de 12 horas desde que se publicó, lo ha subido a un segundo canal que tiene que no lo conoce ni Dios y tras tres días publicado solo tiene 2.400 visitas el vídeo  :









renko dijo:


> Este video es muy interesante porque arroja mucha luz sobre el pasado de Alberto Royuela.
> Quizá todo lo que le ha pasado, la muerte de su hijo, la persecución que ha sufrido.... no son más que pagos kármicos por acciones pasadas
> 
> La _Guardia de Franco_, organización a la que pertenecía y al parecer lideraba (o co-lideraba) en Cataluña, era una organización no muy diferente a la trama que urdieron Mena/Villarejo en los juzgados. Fue un servicio de información que efectuaba actividades paramilitares, al más puro estilo de las agencias de inteligencia más cloaquiles. Eso era la _Guardia de Franco_. No me extrañaría que, aparte de los atentados que perpetraban, también cometieran alguna "eliminación" selectiva. Es lo más probable.
> ...





Cómo se te han echado al cuello por decir algo que es muy probable que así sea y que para mí es una obviedad, lo dejé caer a principios de este hilo, en concreto dije que Mena y Royuela habían colaborado y que tras una traición del último, Mena no perdonó, el propio Royuela en uno de los vídeos se enfadó con Santiago por criticar duramente la masonería y le dijo que ahí también hay gente buena, los foreros que te han criticado por decir esto demuestran un fanatismo irracional que da la sensación de que si los asesinos fuesen otros, habrían mirado para otro lado sobre el expediente.


Mena y su estirpe habrán sido todo lo comunistas que queráis pero en el caso de Mena es una rata como Soros en su día, esta gente es la típica que se arrima al sol que más calienta, Mena ingresó en el poder judicial en el franquismo, por poner un ejemplo coincidió en época con el torturador y sádico Billy el niño, los compañeros de este policía declararon que se asustaban de él y que veían cómo Billy disfrutaba torturando y acosando, aparte de las palizas que daba a los detenidos también les hacía preguntas sobre sus relaciones sexuales, en varias ocasiones se producieron ASESINATOS, un detenido apareció muerto en la sala de interrogatorio y otro en el suelo de la calle, caído desde la ventana.


¿Por qué no encargaron a Mena asesinar a Billy el niño? Allá por los años ochenta y noventa Billy tendría entre 50 y 60 y pico años.

¿Por qué Billy no ha sido enjuiciado pese a las decenas de denuncias que tiene? Entre ellas una petición particular por parte del mismo Pablo Iglesias.

Digo yo, no será que los corruptos usan las ideologías como excusa y lo único que les importa y su verdadera ideología es el poder y el dinero...

Acaso no existe la posibilidad de que Mena y compañía también matasen a los de su ideología y que los Royuela por X motivo no les interese sacarlo a la luz...


¿Cuántos Menas han habido en la época franquista? 

¿Ruiz y Royuela han trabajado juntos? ¿Ruiz y Billy el niño han trabajado juntos? En caso negativo : 

¿Quién ha formado a Ruiz y a Mena? ¿No hay una "escuela" en la que los nuevos que cogen el relevo tienen que tener de antemano todos los cabos atados? 

Se podrían hacer infinidad de preguntas, sobre todo relacionadas a cómo los Royuela se han hecho con las pruebas y que la versión que han dado os la habéis creído la mayoría como niños pequeños.

Hay una falta de transparencia muy grande relacionada al expediente royuela, quizá por eso David Santos y Gisbert entre otros no quieran hablar de esto, tal vez les hayan chivado cosas de los Royuela que nos dejen en mal lugar a los que les defendemos.

No todo es blanco y negro, es importante ser racionales.


----------



## javvi (1 Abr 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> No todo es blanco y negro, es importante ser racionales.



De acuerdo, pero tampoco vale todo. Lo que se afirme debe tener un mínimo de fundamento.


Bimmer dijo:


> Cómo se te han echado al cuello por decir algo que es muy probable que así sea y que para mí es una obviedad, lo dejé caer a principios de este hilo, en concreto dije que Mena y Royuela habían colaborado y que tras una traición del último, Mena no perdonó



¿Qué indicios tenemos de esto? Yo no digo ni que sí, ni que no. Quizá haya algo que se me escape, pero no recuerdo nada que apunte en tal dirección.


----------



## javvi (1 Abr 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Ruiz parece un hombre de acción



Si mal no recuerdo Ruiz no pasó de sargento. Ni falta que le hacía, se podría decir, ganando cien veces más que un teniente o capitán honrados de su cuerpo.
Supongo que el grado de sargento era el idóneo para el tipo de tareas a las que se dedicaba. Con un grado mayor no hubiera tenido el contacto diario con Mena que permitía que la maquinaria funcionase tan bien. Era subordinado directo de Mena, entraba y salía del despacho cuando quería. En un cajón las notas, en el otro cajón los billetes: para sí mismo y para el equipo. Algo así me imagino.


----------



## Debunker (1 Abr 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Entrevista a Don Alberto en el canal de ACODAP , la entrevista empieza por fallos técnicos en el minuto 14.




No se, estos de Acodap se pasan la vida pidiendo, sinceramente creo que Acodap se beneficia más del ER que el ER de Acodap , yo al menos no habría perdido mi tiempo defendiendo a un Juez que ha sufrido una injusticia en un caso que estoy harta de ver durante decenas de años, lo mismo que se cargan a GC y policía judicial con la escusa de la falta de confianza , se que es grave pero incorregible y nada se puede hacer porque habría cambiar la moralidad de los que mandan y eso es el interior de las personas donde no se puede entrar.


----------



## Debunker (1 Abr 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Tremenda cerdada esta de David Santos, para esto mejor que no lo publique y que pida una ración de cojones a Inmatrix, vaya cara dura, por lo menos el pedante de Gisbert tiene el beneficio de la duda de que haya sufrido disonancia cognitiva debido a que su ídolo y maestro era un prestigioso abogado y jurista y que se ve que no le habló de los trapos sucios en el mundillo que ejerce, de ahí que pusiera el vídeo en oculto, por lo menos no lo ha borrado.
> 
> 
> El vídeo del expediente en su canal principal de más de 90.000 suscriptores alcanzó las 30.000 visitas en menos de 12 horas desde que se publicó, lo ha subido a un segundo canal que tiene que no lo conoce ni Dios y tras tres días publicado solo tiene 2.400 visitas el vídeo  :
> ...




En total desacuerdo con todo lo que planteas.


----------



## Bimmer (1 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> De acuerdo, pero tampoco vale todo. Lo que se afirme debe tener un mínimo de fundamento.
> 
> ¿Qué indicios tenemos de esto? Yo no digo ni que sí, ni que no. Quizá haya algo que se me escape, pero no recuerdo nada que apunte a tal dirección.



Es más una suposición que un indicio pero ha citado todo menos lo más importante de la suposición y que por lógica puede convertirse en indicio :



Bimmer dijo:


> Mena y su estirpe habrán sido todo lo comunistas que queráis pero en el caso de Mena es una rata como Soros en su día, esta gente es la típica que se arrima al sol que más calienta, Mena ingresó en el poder judicial en el franquismo, por poner un ejemplo coincidió en época con el torturador y sádico Billy el niño, los compañeros de este policía declararon que se asustaban de él y que veían cómo Billy disfrutaba torturando y acosando, aparte de las palizas que daba a los detenidos también les hacía preguntas sobre sus relaciones sexuales, en varias ocasiones se producieron ASESINATOS, un detenido apareció muerto en la sala de interrogatorio y otro en el suelo de la calle, caído desde la ventana.
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué no encargaron a Mena asesinar a Billy el niño? Allá por los años ochenta y noventa Billy tendría entre 50 y 60 y pico años.
> ...




Hay muchas incongruencias como que uno de los sicarios y asesinos de Javier Royuela vaya publicando su vida en Facebook como si nada y que los Royuela no lo mencionen en los vídeos, no avisan a los amigos y familiares del elemento con el que tratan así como al resto de guardias civiles que lo tienen como compañero y resto de españoles, porque si yo en cinco minutos di con el Facebook de ese sicario, con qué no habrán dado los de la guardia de Franco y contactos suyos.


Otra incongruencia es la de Billy el niño, el policía franquista más sanguinario del que se tiene constancia y no apareció muerto en un accidente de tráfico o desaparecido, parece ser que no fue objetivo de Mena y compañía, Alberto Royuela al lado de Billy fue una monja de caridad, y Mena se cebó con Alberto en vez de con Billy... 


Otra es lo que están haciendo los Royuela con el expediente, no sabemos si han querido hacer una serie de televisión o que pero no se entiende que suban tantos vídeos cuando en uno largo se podría resumir todo y la documentación ya aportada en la página web y descripción del único vídeo del canal, mejor calidad que cantidad, así se ganaría mayor atención y seguidores, uno que entra nuevo y ve más de 300 vídeos, todos similares salvo detalles de cambio de nombres, etc, sale corriendo y no vuelve, es un hecho comprobado en mi entorno, aquí estoy con @Debunker , ves varios y ya no quieres ver más porque se te hacen muy parecidos y cansinos.


Sería mejor un único vídeo de por ejemplo dos horas de duración con toda la documentación, enseñarla toda, por ejemplo sacar un vídeo del camión hasta arriba de la documentación en Francia, lo de las fosas, asesinatos, famosos, personajes importantes, facebook de sicarios, etc etc, todo en un vídeo bien editado, narrado y guionizado.


Todas las copias de la documentación y del expediente completo tendría que dejarse en manos de todas las comandancias y comisarías, aquí ya sí que habría que subir varios vídeos repetitivos que sirvan como prueba de que dejan la documentación en manos de todas las policías de España, cosa que por cierto no hicieron en Mequinenza 


Para mi el gato encerrado está en lo de Billy el niño, tiene pinta de que ha sido un Ruiz, de hecho apostaria a que Billy y Ruiz han trabajado juntos, y de que existe una "escuela" de sicarios, gente que entra en el mundillo y les dan normas, consejos, se toman relevo generacional, etc, las ideologías políticas las usan como excusa, solo tienen una y es la del poder y dinero.


Lo más importante que veo y que no se ha tocado es el tema detectives y escoltas, en varios casos Ruiz ordenó a Mena no actuar porque la víctima tenía escoltas, en otros casos es Mena el que le dice a Ruíz que vaya a su casa con los escoltas.



















NUEVO ENFRENTAMIENTO en GALAPAGAR entre los ESCOLTAS de PABLO IGLESIAS y una VECINA



Pablo Iglesias se encara a un grupo de ultraderecha que le esperaba en Coslada



Hay que ser muy escoria para dar la cara y la vida por semejantes individuos, para mí está clarísimo que el sicariado se compone de altos mandos policiales y sobre todo escoltas, estos últimos a su vez suelen ser detectives y espías, pertenecen a ejércitos privados, son soldados privados, popularmente conocidos como mercenarios, el nombre lo dice, un mercenario es un sicario.


También pienso lo que habéis dicho, de que Ruiz controla y maneja a Mena y no al revés, al final uno es un tipo de más acción física que el otro y eso se tiene que notar, el mandar a sicarios en persona y tratarlos de tú a tú.

Esto para mí es otra incongruencia de los Royuela, que no hayan abordado el tema de los escoltas cuando por obviedades se sabe que son una pieza clave en el expediente.




Debunker dijo:


> En total desacuerdo con todo lo que planteas.



Se agradecería saber el por qué, para mí lo de Billy el niño ha sido fundamental para sospechar malamente de los Royuela y garantizar que a Mena le da igual matar a un franquista que a un comunista, lo que le importa es tener poder.


----------



## Debunker (1 Abr 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Se agradecería saber el por qué, para mí lo de Billy el niño ha sido fundamental para sospechar malamente de los Royuela y garantizar que a Mena le da igual matar a un franquista que a un comunista, lo que le importa es tener poder.



No tengo tiempo, ni se lo que hago ahora mismo estando aquí, lo debatiré no te preocupes


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (1 Abr 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Se agradecería saber el por qué, *para mí lo de Billy el niño ha sido fundamental para sospechar malamente de los Royuela* y garantizar *que a Mena le da igual matar a un franquista que a un comunista, lo que le importa es tener poder.*



No entiendo qué nexo quiere establecer usted entre la segunda afirmación y la primera.

¿Qué es "lo de Billy el niño"? ¿Ha salido referenciado en algo del expediente, y no me he enterado?

¿O está usted diciendo que el hecho de que exista un policía como Billy el niño (impune por sus delitos, quizás porque sus jefes fueran cómplices o tuvieran conocimiento de muchos sin actuar en consecuencia) considerado públicamente "franquista", y que Mena, considerado públicamente "socialista o comunista" no matara a un tipo así, ya justifica la segunda parte de su frase, "sospechar malamente de los Royuela", porque hayan sido colaboradores de Mena?

Es que no le veo ni pies ni cabeza al argumento.

Es bastante obvio que a Mena la da igual la ideología de sus víctimas, por ejemplo porque es alguien que según sus notas manda investigar, torturar y/o matar a:

- Gente de su mismo rito sectario (masones)
- Colaboradores de su propia trama mafiosa (jueces y fiscales prevaricadores, policías, colaboradores del instituto forense, colaboradores en negocios de narcotráfico, sicarios, etc)
- Su ex-amante.
- Su propia hija recibe investigación y palizas.
- Y en general investiga a todo el que se le ocurre con cierto poder o influencia social, o capacidad de ganarla.
...

¿Y habiendo sido colaboradores luego tienen tantos problemas para demostrar sus delitos fehacientemente? Vaya teoría más rara.


Mena no mata por ideología en absoluto, solo se refiere a ella como una excusa barata para justificarse "moralmente" ante sus colaboradores en sus cartas, pero no me suena que nadie asesinado del expediente lo haya sido por su ideología o actos, sin un interés detrás por evitar su influencia, o sobre el dinero que se le pudiera sacar.


Mena no intenta matar a Royuela porque sea franquista, lo quiere matar porque es un elemento con cierta influencia que se mueve en su mismo ámbito geográfico y que le puede tocar los cojones, por ejemplo si tiene acceso a los datos de gente con cuentas en el extranjero. Solo por ese motivo alguien así ya sería bastante molesto para un Mena.


Si el Billy el niño no estaba en su jurisdicción territorial, y no sacaba nada, ni eliminaba un peligro por matarlo, no sé por qué iba a matarlo, es que no veo el nexo por ninguna parte.

Además tampoco acabo de ver el tema del supuesto enfrentamiento ideológico entre PSOE y los "franquistas", cuando el PSOE era un protegido del tardofranquismo según decía Trevijano, con mucho dinero del deep state usano recibido a través de Alemania.

No comparto tampoco la teorías de que hay un poder muy gordo detrás de los Royuela, porque muchas cosas que hacen se ven muy Paco, y no se aprecia el poderío económico que se supone que tendría alguien con ese apoyo detrás.

De hecho creo que Mena sí que consiguió su objetivo de arruinar casi totalmente a Royuela, porque contrasta que haya sido:

- Empresario en un sector boyante durante bastante tiempo (época dorada de cambio de tensión) y cuya utilidad no ha desaparecido en ningún momento, aunque los poderes fácticos ya no le dieran los trabajos más jugosos en centros públicos y grandes empresas como Cepsa.
- Que compra por capricho los autobuses relacionados con un golpe de estado (aunque fueran baratos) que no sé qué relevancia aparte de simbólica podían tener (si me dijeras la chatarra de los trenes del 11M, para investigar)
- Que ha sido subastero (para lo que hay que tener dinero, y con lo que se suele ganar bastante dinero)
- Que en un cierto momento compra terrenos inmobiliarios top (la hípica de Barcelona o algo de ese estilo me suena) aunque solo fuera pagando una parte inicial y no todo el montante (no acabé de entender bien lo que pasó ahí).

Más bien vemos que empieza haciendo vídeos de youtube sin los medios adecuados, que viven en un piso paco (aunque valga un dinero al estar en Barcelona) lleno de mobiliario paco, visten camisetas paco. Pide dinerillo a los seguidores para que su hijo tenga ingresos "propios" mientras se dedica totalmente al expediente, se lamenta de que si tuviera 400.000 euros podría darle al expediente la difusión que le gustaría... ¿poniendo anuncios en la tele?¿untando a periodistas para que lo nombren? ¿contratando una inspección con georadar de localizaciones sospechosas de las fosas?

La impresión que me dan los Royuela es la de tener algunos buenos contactos en sitios clave (como los que les proporcionan los datos de las cuentas bancarias en el extranjero de tanta gente como nombra) y por lo demás bastante postureo y falta de medios para atrapar a aquellos a los que persiguen.

Luego don Alberto se ve que chochea como casi cualquier persona de su edad, porque repite mucho alguna cosa como lo de que les vendrían bien las donaciones porque aunque no pagan sueldos a colaboradores que tienen, pero que sí que tiene detalles con ellos, como con los que "vigilan" la zona de las fosas, que no sé qué vigilan porque no me da la impresión de que tengan nada localizado, y menos si los chalets no coinciden con las fosas según los propios escritos de requerimientos de localización de fosas de Mena. Entonces ciertamente no se entiende que incidan en ese error, salvo que esperen que más tarde se lo hubieran pensado mejor y hubieran abandonado esa lista inicial de requerimientos. Probablemente Royuela padre se refiera a unos gastos de hace meses cuando tenían más esperanzas de sacar algo en claro.

También parece que casi es haciendo el vídeo de la fosa de Almacellas cuando leyendo una nota Santiago se da cuenta de que los inquilinos ya estaban muertos antes de los traslados. ¿Tan poco habían mirado las notas antes? Porque me suena que en vídeos anteriores decía "No sabemos si los llevaban vivos o muertos, supongo que los llevarían vivos con la excusa de planear un trabajo" y luego pocos días después sale la nota que indica que varios ya estaban muertos (que también puede que ocurrieran ambas cosas)

En lo único que coincido con usted es en que tanto el murciano como el Santos ya desde hace tiempo que son reacios a darle al tema la difusión requerida, quizás porque tengan dudas sobre su veracidad, quizás por otro motivo.


Otra cosa que me ha preocupado es que en un vídeo de una entrevista a Santiago cita que lo que certifica el perito caligráfico austríaco es que todos los documentos atribuidos a Mena han sido escritos por la misma persona.

Me sonaba que además de eso había unos ciertos documentos de muestra que se sabía que eran de Mena.
Luego también están las notas que se obtuvieron por otros métodos (basura, topos, fiscales colaboradores que tendrían sus policías a su servicio supongo igual que Mena...)

Lo digo porque no tiene el mismo peso que se certifique que esos documentos los ha escrito la misma persona, que certificar que además coinciden con documentos que se sabe que vienen de Mena, preferiblemente obtenidos de otro ámbito que no sea el Royueril (si el documento de muestra, es la carta de Mena que me dio el fiscal fallecido aquel, pues mal estamos)


Luego sobre lo que dices de que no entiendes que no hayan comentado que a uno de los sicarios asesinos de Javier Royuela se le encuentra muy fácil en redes sociales. ¿Les ha contactado como sugerí, a ver qué opinan, y qué te contestan al respecto?

En este hilo ya he visto encontrar al supuesto sargento Ruiz varias veces, a ver si va a ser algo parecido. O a ver si no pueden acusar públicamente sin pruebas directas contra ese hombre, aunque pudiera ser él.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (1 Abr 2021)

Cada vez que nombran al juez de Tucacas, me vienen los chistes malos a la mente.


----------



## Uritorco (2 Abr 2021)

El último vídeo de hoy de media hora bastante interesante.


----------



## Debunker (2 Abr 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Mena y su estirpe habrán sido todo lo comunistas que queráis pero en el caso de Mena es una rata como Soros en su día, esta gente es la típica que se arrima al sol que más calienta, Mena ingresó en el poder judicial en el franquismo, por poner un ejemplo coincidió en época con el torturador y sádico Billy el niño, los compañeros de este policía declararon que se asustaban de él y que veían cómo Billy disfrutaba torturando y acosando, aparte de las palizas que daba a los detenidos también les hacía preguntas sobre sus relaciones sexuales, en varias ocasiones se producieron ASESINATOS, un detenido apareció muerto en la sala de interrogatorio y otro en el suelo de la calle, caído desde la ventana.




Nada que ver , no hay paralelismo posible entre Willy el Niño y Mena. 

Es bien cierto que la información durante el franquismo era muy escasa y manipulada, a pesar de ello había muchas cosas que circulaban entre la población que se difundía a través de la oposición al franquismo y de Willy el niño nada se sabía hasta finales de los 60,s Todas las víctimas de Willy el Niño, comienzan en el 68-69 y se mantienen hasta 1973 más o menos. Las víctimas de Willy el Niño eran en su totalidad universitarios que allá por aquellos años tenían entre 20-25 años con excepciones, como todo en este mundo. 

Yo me fuí de España después de los acontecimientos en Madrid de enero 1968, así que lo que recuerdo es un poco confuso, pero aquella revuelta fue de las más importantes que sufrió el franquismo, mucho peores que la de 1.956 también universitaria , lo he buscado en internet pero anda que no está manipulada la historia y la actualidad, de lo poco que he encontrado, entrecomillo ,

"1968

Enero: Cierre de la Facultad de Políticas y Económicas de Madrid, con sanción de pérdida de matrícula para todo el alumnado. El 20 de enero es ocupada la Facultad de Filosofía de Madrid y un crucifijo es tirado por una ventana, con el consiguiente escándalo en la prensa franquista. 39 expedientes en Ciencias y Filosofía de Madrid y 137 en Barcelona." Franco decretó el estado de excepción 

Pues no, no fue un crucifijo lo que tiraron por la ventana, fue al mismo rector de la universidad en la facultad de Económicas.

El Franquismo sabía que tanto la incitación, coordinación y organización de esas revueltas o protestas muy agresivas y violentas provenían de ETA y otras formaciones de carácter terrorista o simplemente de oposición organizada al franquismo, pero no conocía las caras o raíces de lo acontecido, así que usaron la tortura con Willy el Niño en Madrid para dar con la causa. El perfil de Willy el Niño es normal que sea sádico, por eso fue elegido, no todo el mundo puede torturar. 

Como consecuencia de lo ocurrido en 1968 tuvieron lugar " Las *últimas ejecuciones del franquismo* se produjeron el 27 de septiembre de 1975 en las ciudades españolas de Madrid, Barcelona y Burgos, siendo ejecutadas por fusilamiento cinco personas: tres miembros del Frente Revolucionario Antifascista y Patriota (FRAP) —José Humberto Baena, José Luis Sánchez Bravo y Ramón García Sanz— y dos de ETA político-militar —Juan Paredes Manot (_Txiki_) y Ángel Otaegui—. Estas ejecuciones, las últimas del régimen franquista, poco antes de la muerte del general Franco, levantaron una ola de protestas y condenas contra el Gobierno español, dentro y fuera del país, tanto a nivel oficial como popular. *Un año antes, el 2 de marzo de 1974, fue ejecutado con garrote vil en Barcelona Salvador Puig Antich. "*

Es de notar que ya terminada la GC y la represalia posterior más o menos en 1945 , Franco solo ejecutó a dos personas que no recuerdo, o sea lo que ocurriera en 1968-1970 fue grave para el franquismo, y Willy El Niño contribuyo a esclarecerlo a través del uso de torturas. 

Lo de Mena es una trama o banda organizada para hacer dinero, eso era imposible durante el franquismo, Franco será todo lo criminal y dictador que se quiera, pero la corrupción o enriquecimiento ilícito lo castigaba como traición a la patria tan duramente como a un criminal con mil muertes a las espaldas, a un Mena lo habría hecho trocitos literalmente. Franco además era un hombre bien informado y al tanto de todo lo que ocurría en el más pequeño de los pueblos, Franco era un hombre espartano y militar, por mucho que le hayan acusado de corrupción económica, nada más lejos de la realidad. Pero bueno eso es otro cantar. 

Lo que es extraño, es que, con la democracia esa que disfrutamos, con múltiples testimonios de voces influyentes y bien conocidas como Paco Lobaton, Lidia Falcó, la Manuela , la extremeña esa amiga de la Manuela y un largo etc. además de documentación a porrillo, a Willy el Niño no se le haya juzgado ni tocado, la tortura es un delito y si además bajo tortura hubo muertes ni te digo, o sea la actuación de Willy El Niño no podía ser amparada por ninguna ley de amnistía , es extraño y yo no se a que es debido. 

De lo que comentas de la relación de Mena con el franquismo, te diré que toda la izquierda actual, sin excepción, provienen de padres con relaciones en el Franquismo, eran la clase media del franquismo, los que pudieron estudiar carrera y ejercerla y pudieron darle estudios a su hijos, eran mimados por el régimen para mantenerlos fieles al franquismo. 

Yo creo que no debéis especular tanto porque nos hacemos un lío y nos perdemos, lo que os pasa es que no podéis entender la visión de vida que tiene D. Alberto Royuela y pensáis que debe haber algo oscuro en su vida, sea la cosa que sea.


----------



## Peritta (2 Abr 2021)

La racionalidad la perdimos el 3 de Abril del 2004 don @Bimmer. A éso de las 6 de la tarde.

No sé qué película de terror se habrá usté imaginao que era el franquismo, pero le puedo asegurar que incluso en la pobreza había una alegría de vivir que no retratan los que nos cuentan aquello ...a los que lo vivimos. Ya ves tú. 
En cualquier caso siempre se le ha llamado dictador, nunca tirano.

No, a mí no me tienen que contar "Verano Azul" porque yo lo he vivido. Con Chanquete y todo.

Billy El Niño dice. Cría fama y échate a dormir.
Cada vez que siga usté por ese camino le daré voz al Pio Moa para que haya más de un diagnóstico coño:




El franquismo se acabó cuando se murió el General Bajito. Le pasó lo mismo que al puño cuando abres la mano: desaparece.
Total que hoy día -y hace años también- solo se puede ser franquista como yo y como el Vizcaino Casas:

de cachondeo. 

Son los antifranquistas -y muchos ni lo vivieron- los únicos que se lo tomáis en serio. ¿No os da vergüenza ser tan casposos?.

Luego nadie mandó matar al Billy el Niño no solo porque no era nadie y no estorbaba, sino porque se le podía ir a preguntar. Y además no era tan fiero el león como lo pintan.

Y le recuerdo que lo primero que hizo la PSOE cuando tomaron el poder a principio de los 80 fue destruir el archivo de la policía político-social franquista, puede que para que no supiéramos quién había sido chivato y durante cuánto tiempo.

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (2 Abr 2021)

La racionalidad la perdimos el 3 de Abril del 2004 don @Bimmer. A éso de las 6 de la tarde.

No sé qué película de terror se habrá usté imaginao que era el franquismo, pero le puedo asegurar que incluso en la pobreza había una alegría de vivir que no retratan los que nos cuentan aquello ...a los que lo vivimos. Ya ves tú. 
En cualquier caso siempre se le ha llamado dictador, nunca tirano.

No, a mí no me tienen que contar "Verano Azul" porque yo lo he vivido. Con Chanquete y todo.

Billy El Niño dice. Cría fama y échate a dormir.
Cada vez que siga usté por ese camino le daré voz al Pio Moa para que haya más de un diagnóstico coño:




El franquismo se acabó cuando se murió el General Bajito. Le pasó lo mismo que al puño cuando abres la mano: desaparece.
Total que hoy día -y hace años también- solo se puede ser franquista como yo y como el Vizcaino Casas:

de cachondeo. 

Son los antifranquistas -y muchos ni lo vivieron- los únicos que se lo tomáis en serio. ¿No os da vergüenza ser tan casposos?.

Luego nadie mandó matar al Billy el Niño no solo porque no era nadie y no estorbaba, sino porque se le podía ir a preguntar. Y además no era tan fiero el león como lo pintan.

Y le recuerdo que lo primero que hizo la PSOE cuando tomaron el poder a principio de los 80 fue destruir el archivo de la policía político-social franquista, puede que para que no supiéramos quién había sido chivato y durante cuánto tiempo.

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (2 Abr 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El último vídeo de hoy de media hora bastante interesante.



No se entiende, ni el contenido de la última nota de Ruiz a Romero Pelecha (Royuela parece descrito como James Bond mezclado con SuperLópez), ni que esa nota acabe en el archivo de Mena. Me lo expliquen, a ver si entiendo algo.


Vale, alguien ha puesto un comentario equivalente a lo que yo digo en Youtube:

"No entiendo cómo la nota de Ruíz al sicario pudo llegar al archivo de Mena. Tampoco es muy comprensible que Ruiz escriba tal nota, que de alguna manera se autoinculpa de estafar y engañar al fiscal. Eso se podria hacer y decir, pero nunca escribir, y menos a alguien tan poco seguro como un sicario. No puedo entender este documento. "

Y la contestación de Santiago es:

"no podemos por ahora...no todo procede de la clínica Morín"

Y hay varias preguntas más del estilo, con contestaciones del estilo:

"hubo varios ficheros interceptados, no sólo el de la clínica Morín pero no puedo contar más por ahora"


En fin, podría haberlo advertido antes algo para que sea más creíble, o mejor ni saques esta nota si no puedes explicar de una manera razonable de dónde ha salido.

Esto resta credibilidad a la historia ahora mismo.


----------



## Peritta (2 Abr 2021)

Guapa posta la anterior suya don @Íñigo Montoya.

A mí lo que me escama es que haya muchas notas y con más detalle en las que se habla de los Royuela y pocas del Caso Pallerols, u otros "negocios" que también le llevarían su tiempo y su atencion. Fijo que el Jaroslav también le daría quebraderos de cabeza ya que se presentó en su casa y le dice a Ruiz que no le da miedo, luego tiene que haber un puñado de notas más donde salga el Jaroslav.
Con la operación Chumi también se deberían haber intercambiado muchas notas.
Del asunto de los calabreses también faltan muchas notas por leer

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza,


----------



## Debunker (2 Abr 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> No se entiende, ni el contenido de la última nota de Ruiz a Romero Pelecha (Royuela parece descrito como James Bond mezclado con SuperLópez), ni que esa nota acabe en el archivo de Mena. Me lo expliquen, a ver si entiendo algo.
> 
> 
> Vale, alguien ha puesto un comentario equivalente a lo que yo digo en Youtube:
> ...



Las notas de Ruiz en ese caso, no llevan los redondelitos de marras que hace con las notas a Mena.

Yo tengo super claro que no todo procede de la clínica Morín, es más he llegado a pensar que nada procede la la clínica Morin que, todo eso de la clínica fue una escusa para no delatar a los que realmente proporcionaron esa documentación a los Royuelas. Por otro lado D. Alberto Royuela tiene que tener otro tipo de contactos que no son ningún secreto, en el vídeo que aporto lo dice claro y diáfano y sin tapujos, sobre la documentación que expresaba las cuentas en Sudamérica de personajes del PSOE y la trama de Mena, caso que denunció y de lo que hay un vídeo con notas de Mena en su lucha para que desde Venezuela de donde procedía la documentación fuera negada y denominada falsa por autoridades judiciales de Venezuela , cosa que no consiguió pero a pesar de ello, AR fue juzgado y condenado por documentación falsa. 

En el minuto 7-8 del vídeo que aporto, comienza D. Alberto a hablar de esos contactos que le proporcionaron esa documentación, con Bárcenas (caso más actual) comienza a hablar en el minuto 12, 20 y dice que él ha descubierto más dinero de Barcenas, aparte del de Suiza, se supone en sudamérica y dice no entender porque los servicios de la Udef no han encontrado ese dinero cuando él que es nadie si lo ha encontrado y se pregunta a que se debe , si hay algún pacto o algo para dejar ese dinero para Barcenas, también dice que sufragará los gasto de viaje a sudamerica, posiblemente Venezuela, para conseguir las pruebas y documentación de ese dinero de Barcenas.

Se deduce de todo ello, que esas fuentes de D. Alberto no son moco de pavo y lo que no tendrá de los Juzgados que para él eran como su casa debido a lo de las subastas y se debe conocer hasta las ratas que circulen por allí.


----------



## Duda Metódica (2 Abr 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> No se entiende, ni el contenido de la última nota de Ruiz a Romero Pelecha (Royuela parece descrito como James Bond mezclado con SuperLópez), ni que esa nota acabe en el archivo de Mena. Me lo expliquen, a ver si entiendo algo.
> 
> 
> Vale, alguien ha puesto un comentario equivalente a lo que yo digo en Youtube:
> ...



Sobre la nota de Ruiz a Romero Pelecha, lo primero que uno se pregunta es como acabó en el fichero de Mena y cual fue la reacción del fiscal al constatar que le habían tangado 10 kilos. Por ahora aceptaremos pulpo y nos conformaremos con la explicación de que no todo viene de la clínica Morín. También rechina un poco que por tan solo servir de coartada el sicario cobre 5 kilos, Ruiz era realmente generoso repartiendo a partes iguales.


----------



## Tigershark (2 Abr 2021)

Tremendo el último vídeo , no se puede ser más criminal, tenía una intuición pues vaya que si

Y dos cosas la primera me llama la atención el miedo de ruiz por Alberto Royuela y el otro el gesto de santiago cuando dijo que de intimidades no hablaba cuando sabemos todo o casi todo de su familia.en fin...Serafín.


----------



## javvi (3 Abr 2021)

*¿ES LA DENUNCIA DE ROYUELA Y MARTÍNEZ GRASA A CAROD ROVIRA Y BATASUNOS LA MISMA QUE LA DE FRANCISCO HEREDIA Y LUIS GARCÍA RODRÍGUEZ?*
Tenemos en javierroyuelasamit.com la denuncia del 2004 ante la Audiencia Nacional que Alberto Royuela y Juan Martínez Grasa pusieron a Josep Lluis Carod Rovira, a otros cargos de ERC y a destacados batasunos por unas cuentas secretas en bancos suizos.
Si uno le da un repaso a esta denuncia verá que es calcada a las que pusieron *Francisco Heredia* y *Luis García Rodríguez* por las mismas fechas, como podemos ver en la noticia del diario El Mundo del 18 de noviembre del 2004.


elmundo.es - La Audiencia Nacional pide a Suiza que compruebe si Carod tiene cuentas con miembros de Batasuna


O El País:








La Audiencia investiga una denuncia contra Carod de un partido de ultraderecha


El Juzgado Central de Instrucción número 1 de la Audiencia Nacional ha remitido una comisión rogatoria a las autoridades judiciales suizas para verifi




elpais.com






http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/DENUNCIA-AUDIENCIA-NACIONAL-ERC-HB.pdf


Del tal Francisco Heredia no hemos averiguado más que puso esa denuncia, que, según la noticia, se la encontró en el buzón de su casa.
El otro denunciante: Luis García Rodríguez, es una persona vinculada al entorno político de Royuela. Ex miembro de la *CEDADE* fundó el partido *Estado Nacional Europeo.* Este partido, tras varios fracasos electorales se centró en una revista: _Intemperie, _que fue acusada de negacionista (cuando esto tenía un significado distinto, antes de la era del Bicho) y xenófoba. La fiscalía llegó a pedir hasta dos años de cárcel por estos presuntos delitos.








Juzgan al secretario del partido Estado Nacional Europeo por difusión de ideas genocidas


La Fiscalía pide cuatro años y medio de cárcel para el secretario del partido político Estado Nacional...




m.europapress.es












La justicia italiana interroga en Barcelona a Royuela sobre sus contactos con las 'tramas negras'


El ultraderechista Alberto Royuela negó ayer ante un juez italiano estar relacionado con el atentado de la estación de Bolonia, perpetrado en 1980. Ro




elpais.com




El asunto de los cuatro denunciantes fue zanjado en el 2005 con la ayuda de la fiscalía suiza, que calificaron los documentos como falsificaciones.








Suiza confirma que los papeles contra Carod fueron falsificados


La Fiscalía de la Confederación de Berna (Suiza) ha confirmado que los documentos aportados anónimamente sobre supuestos depósitos de dinero realizado




elpais.com


----------



## javvi (3 Abr 2021)

*LUIS GARCÍA RODRÍGUEZ*
"_La Fiscalía del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña (TSJC) ha remitido a la Fiscalía General del Estado una petición de la titular del Juzgado de Instrucción número 4 de L'Hospitalet de Llobregat (Barcelona) para instar a la ilegalización del partido político Estado Nacional Europeo (ENE) por su ideología neonazi."
"Según la Ley de Partidos, que por el momento sólo se ha aplicado a Batasuna, el fiscal general del Estado es el único que puede instar la ilegalización de un partido. Ahora *Cándido Conde-Pumpido t*iene la última palabra, tras la solicitud tramitada por el fiscal jefe de Cataluña, *José María Mena.* "
Los detenidos son Enrique Javier C.M., de 31 años; Xavier B.R., de 21 años; Antonio F.M., de 47 años, todos detenidos en Barcelona; Andrés P.D., de 49 años, detenido en Mataró; *Diego Luis Baño;* y *Luis Antonio G.R*., de 73 años y detenido en L'Hospitalet de Llobregat. Este último es el secretario general de la formación y director de la revista, ambas con sede en L'Hospitalet."





Estado Nacional Europeo


La Fiscalía del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña (TSJC) ha remitido a la Fiscalía General del Estado una petición de la titular de...




andeandas.blogspot.com





Barcelona 24 FEB 2012  
"Un año de cárcel por difundir ideas genocidas. Es la pena que un juzgado de Barcelona ha impuesto a Luis Antonio G. R., de 79 años, secretario del partido ultraderechista Estado Nacional Europeo (ENE) y editor de la revista Intemperie, de la misma tendencia. "

"el fiscal solicitó una pena bastante más severa (cuatro años y medio de cárcel) para Luis Antonio.

El juez ha absuelto, sin embargo, tanto a Luis Antonio como a otros dos colaboradores que también estaban acusados del delito de provocación a la discriminación, ya que considera que no hubo una “conducta de incitación directa”. Durante el juicio, el líder de ENE, que padece un estado delicado de salud, reconoció su “odio” hacia “los moros” porque “son el enemigo”. Y pese a todo defendió, que no es un hombre racista."








Condenado un neonazi por difundir ideas genocidas


El secretario de un partido ultraderechista, sentenciado a un año de cárce




elpais.com




_


----------



## javvi (4 Abr 2021)

Como esbozo para una novela negra no está mal.


----------



## Peritta (4 Abr 2021)

Pues yo estoy empezando a dudar del Expediente Royuela y es por el contenido de estas últimas notas... y la ausencia de notas (más bien cartas) tan detalladas como éstas, referidas a otros temas en donde los Royuela no tienen protagonismo alguno.

El único que funciona a base de notas es el Mena. Ruiz no tiene por qué usarlas, luego no tiene sentido escribirle esa nota a Romero Pelecha cuando se lo puede decir de viva voz. ¿Quién iría a entregarle la nota?, ¿el García de la Serrana?. ¿Al correo del zar le entregaría alguien una nota que no quisiera que la leyera el zar?. 
¿Tiene el Ruiz otro Miguel Strogoff que entregue sus notas?, las que les escribiría a los de su equipo. ¿Dirigía Ruiz a su equipo, bueno, a sus equipos, ya que lo mismo mataba, que enterraba, que extorsionaba o que traficaba, también a base de notas?.

¿Las gestiones que hace para averiguar la filtración de Tucacas las hace solo por teléfono, sin ir a Venezuela personalmente ni enviar a alguien de su equipo, cuando no se fían de teléfonos ni de la electrónica ésa?. Joer.

Muchas notas y muchas explicaciones huelgan porque se van a ver a la noche en casa de Mena, luego ¿a qué vienen esas explicaciones?.



Sin embargo la insistencia de don @javvi al publicar estas postas le termina dando credibilidad a la cosa. 



javvi dijo:


> *¿ES LA DENUNCIA DE ROYUELA Y MARTÍNEZ GRASA A CAROD ROVIRA Y BATASUNOS LA MISMA QUE LA DE FRANCISCO HEREDIA Y LUIS GARCÍA RODRÍGUEZ?*
> Tenemos en javierroyuelasamit.com la denuncia del 2004 ante la Audiencia Nacional que Alberto Royuela y Juan Martínez Grasa pusieron a Josep Lluis Carod Rovira, a otros cargos de ERC y a destacados batasunos por unas cuentas secretas en bancos suizos.
> Si uno le da un repaso a esta denuncia verá que es calcada a las que pusieron *Francisco Heredia* y *Luis García Rodríguez* por las mismas fechas, como podemos ver en la noticia del diario El Mundo del 18 de noviembre del 2004.
> 
> ...




Total que ahora estoy en que no sé qué pensar. 

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (4 Abr 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Total que ahora estoy en que no sé qué pensar.



Pues estamos en las mismas, más o menos. A mí también me escama mucho lo de esas notas que no hacían ninguna falta. Así que, ante la duda, yo sigo dándole vueltas.


----------



## Peritta (4 Abr 2021)

En cualquier caso y visto lo que le pasó al policía Juan Antonio Serrano y al juez de ACODAP, me tiene que reconocer don @javvi que nuestra judicatura (que no justicia) da asquito hasta mirarla.
Verla actuar tiene dar más miedo que vergüenza. Éso es una picadora de carne.

Sí, dicen que donde hay confianza da asco, pero es que donde no la hay lo que da es miedo.

Sigo pensando que hay que deasamortizar la administración igual que se desamortizó La Iglesia en el XIX.

Es que visto lo que pasó con las maletas de la Delcy Rodriguez ésa, que ni los mañacopikolos ni los mañacocarabineros de aduanas tuvieron los santos güevos para decir esta boca es mía -tal vez porque la tuvieran tapada por una abundante bufanda- y tuvo que ser un @davitin cualquiera quien pusiera los suyos en lo alto de la mesa, uno termina fiándose más de la policía privada que de la pública.

Y así está el patio patrio señor.

PD.- En el 11-M, quien le dio al botón de grabar a las cámaras de Atocha tras oír la primera explosión fue un segurata cualquiera, que por sistema o por la ley de protección de datos o por cualquier escollo administrativo, que no sé, las cámaras no grababan.

y anda que hay pocas. 

Al Pizarro de Endesa, cuando la privatización aquella también le espiaban nuestras FyCSE ésas, que nos dijeron que eran de la CNI para que no preguntáramos a qué comisaría pertenecían o de qué comisaría eran sus controladores si es que eran unos charlies subcontrataos.

Total que de "lo público" me fío menos que del sector privado.
Fíate de la Guardia Civil y no corras.


Bueno, pues de los jueces me fío menos.


Ni fíes ni porfíes ni desafíes -decía Quevedo.
Y el hijoeputa llevaba razón.
____________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (4 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Pues estamos en las mismas, más o menos. A mí también me escama mucho lo de esas notas que no hacían ninguna falta. Así que, ante la duda, yo sigo dándole vueltas.



Yo opino que para saber el operativo de una organización criminal y entenderlo con lógica , hay que estar en el contexto, en las pugnas entre ellos , diferente opiniones y diferencias operativas entre sus miembros. 

No busco más los tres pies al gato, desde el momento que para mí son ciertas y reales las notas de Mena, ni siquiera necesito pruebas periciales de la escritura de Mena, las diferentes historias que se relatan a través de las notas de Mena y sus detalles para mí son imposibles de inventar.

No menos importante o lo más importante, ¿qué ha ganado Royuela padre con toda esta historia? Se supone que un tío con una empresa, por pequeña que fuera. más bien mediana porque tenía 20 trabajadores, trabajando en un sector en auge con trabajo saliéndole por las orejas en los mejores tiempos de expansión económica de España como electricista y después metido a subastero , sector donde se gana dinero a porrillo, los Royuelas deberían estar enterrados en oro y viviendo la dulce vida, y está claro que ha hecho denuncias a mogollón que su dinero les habrá costado y más que dinero problemas de toda índole, entre los muchos su encarcelamiento e intentos de matarle. 

Si creéis que por hacer vídeos con este tema como un youtuber , les va a reportar una fortuna, vais apañados, en este tema los Royuelas se lo juegan todo, hasta la vida, es un pulso al Estado y sus más grandes instituciones y sobre todo a la Justicia y su más alta representación , o sea denuncian graves delitos hasta del TSJ , los mismos que tienen que dictar sentencia sobre el ER, es un pulso entre una hormiga y un elefante , una hormiga nunca podrá matar a un elefante, nadie se metería en algo así ni teniendo vídeos grabados con crímenes en directo, yo por eso admiro a los Royuelas y entiendo que los documentos que aportan son reales. 

Que halla claros-oscuros en la vida de D. Alberto Royuela, que mucha de la información que tienen, provenga de sectores de denominados ultra derecha fascista , no quiere decir que lo que denuncia el ER sea mentira , para mí todo lo contrario , la izquierda como es lógico no investiga a los suyos , les dejan hacer , con excepción de algún miembro que pueda ser un problema para ellos mismos.


----------



## Debunker (4 Abr 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Es que visto lo que pasó con las maletas de la Delcy Rodriguez ésa, que ni los mañacopikolos ni los mañacocarabineros de aduanas tuvieron los santos güevos para decir esta boca es mía -tal vez porque la tuvieran tapada por una abundante bufanda- y tuvo que ser un @davitin cualquiera quien pusiera los suyos en lo alto de la mesa, uno termina fiándose más de la policía privada que de la pública.



Pues anda que los 53 millones de € donados a la empresa esa que tiene un solo avión llamada Plus Ultra y en manos de empresarios venezolanos donde encima de esos 53 millones, 6 millones irán a pagar deuda pública venezolana en bonos del estado de Venezuela que no valen ni una de las antiguas pesetas, por una historia que no voy a relatar porque no viene al caso en este hilo, podéis buscarlo, con el Sepe caído o no, porque no hay pasta y el gobierno abriendo una cuenta en el BdE para que particulares y empresas donemos al gobierno para la lucha contra el covid o sea mendigando, todo ello sin esconderse en la puta cara, es para creer lo peor de lo peor de quien nos gobierna, digamos el PSOE.


----------



## Kolobok (4 Abr 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Pues yo estoy empezando a dudar del Expediente Royuela y es por el contenido de estas últimas notas... y la ausencia de notas (más bien cartas) tan detalladas como éstas, referidas a otros temas en donde los Royuela no tienen protagonismo alguno.
> 
> El único que funciona a base de notas es el Mena. Ruiz no tiene por qué usarlas, luego no tiene sentido escribirle esa nota a Romero Pelecha cuando se lo puede decir de viva voz. ¿Quién iría a entregarle la nota?, ¿el García de la Serrana?. ¿Al correo del zar le entregaría alguien una nota que no quisiera que la leyera el zar?.
> ¿Tiene el Ruiz otro Miguel Strogoff que entregue sus notas?, las que les escribiría a los de su equipo. ¿Dirigía Ruiz a su equipo, bueno, a sus equipos, ya que lo mismo mataba, que enterraba, que extorsionaba o que traficaba, también a base de notas?.
> ...



El expediente Royuela, esa delgada línea entre creérselo o pensar que se están riendo en tu cara.

Santi tiene que dar más explicaciones de como obtuvieron esas notas, no le veo ningún sentido que lo anden ocultando.

El "no todo procede de la clínica Morín" me parece una explicación para salir del paso. Coño, que lo expliquen.

Si mal no recuerdo, los documentos del expediente Royuela se obtuvieron de dos maneras distintas:

-Por Alberto Royuela por un topo en la clínica Morín.

-Por la jueza María Alegret Burgés. 

Ahora hay más?? Venga no me jodas, pero cuantos cabos sueltos tenía la banda del Mena?? Obtener los papeles de Mena fue cuestión del pura suerte, al menos siempre lo había creído así. 

Si Alberto Royuela fuese ese super hombre que por cuestión de guion ahora nos quieren vender, un especie de espía que logra poner en Jaque a la banda de Mena, habria contratado a un sicario y habria ejecutado al Mena, coño que le asesinaron a un hijo, pero en cambio ha preferido llevar una vida de derrota en derrota en los tribunales. Eso que le han hecho a la familia Royuela se lo hacen a pringaos, no a un tío con esos contactos y recursos, no me jodas. 

Santi es el único que ha podido dar a conocer el expediente, pero hay muchas cosas que no nos quieren contar. Como mínimo, en el relato de los hechos de la querella tienen que dar toda esa información no?? Es que como no digan cómo obtuvieron con nombres y apellidos cada uno de los papeles es que ni lo van admitir a trámite. 

Ahora mismo no tienen nada contra Mena, Mena está muy tranquilo y el famoso "bombazo" de las fosas comunes ha sido una decepción. "Gente vigilando las fosas", " Tenemos la localización de los cuerpos" , "traeremos palas", no han sido más que burdas mentiras. No tienen ni puta idea ni siquiera si están allí los cuerpos, ni siquiera si alguna vez estuvieron. 

No os contamos las cosas, cuando hay incongruencias (como la lista que le hace Ruíz a Mena con los falangistas, o estas notitas de Ruiz que se autoinculpa ) salen con excusas baratas.


----------



## FLOR DE LYS (4 Abr 2021)

La cuestión es.



Con la mano en el corazón, ¿Te lo creerías si no lo hubieses visto con tus propios ojos?

¿ Es lógico pringarse por dos cremas de 40 € ? En absoluto. 

NI DIOS se lo hubiera creído SI NO te lo ponen delante de tus ojos. 

PERO, al otro lado del espejo LO SABIAN. 

Todos están pringados por acción o por omisión, por lo que saben o por lo que no saben.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (4 Abr 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo, los documentos del expediente Royuela se obtuvieron de dos maneras distintas:
> 
> -Por Alberto Royuela por un topo en la clínica Morín.
> 
> -Por la jueza María Alegret Burgés.



Fiscales afines a Royuela. 
Lo dejan caer en varios vídeos


----------



## javvi (4 Abr 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> En cualquier caso y visto lo que le pasó al policía Juan Antonio Serrano y al juez de ACODAP, me tiene que reconocer don @javvi que nuestra judicatura (que no justicia) da asquito hasta mirarla.



¿Hay alguien en este foro que niegue tal cosa?


Peritta dijo:


> PD.- En el 11-M, quien le dio al botón de grabar a las cámaras de Atocha tras oír la primera explosión fue un segurata cualquiera, que por sistema o por la ley de protección de datos o por cualquier escollo administrativo, que no sé, las cámaras no grababan.





FLOR DE LYS dijo:


> La cuestión es.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Debunker dijo:


> Si creéis que por hacer vídeos con este tema como un youtuber , les va a reportar una fortuna, vais apañados, en este tema los Royuelas se lo juegan todo, hasta la vida, es un pulso al Estado



lo mismo que a don Peritta, ¿hay alguien en este foro que se crea tal cosa?


Kolobok dijo:


> El expediente Royuela, esa delgada línea entre creérselo o pensar que se están riendo en tu cara.



Buena definición.
Empezando por los Royuela, pero esto no quiere decir que una novela negra no pueda estar basada, total o parcialmente, en hechos reales.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (4 Abr 2021)

Dos apuntes tras varias semanas sin participar en el hilo (es muy sano tomar un poco de aire porque el expediente te chupa el ánimo como una mala arpía) 

Está claro que Don Alberto necesita financiación, ha llegado lejos por su cuenta pero obviamente tampoco es el Banco de España. Incluso en una entrevista reciente dijo que si tuviera 500.000 euros sacaría mucha más mierda del muladar donde vivimos.
¿En serio no hay ningún empresario, directivo, terrateniente, aristócrata o similar que no esté dispuesto a arrimar el hombro? No me entra en la cabeza. 

Por otro lado, ¿no se están demorando demasiado en presentar la denuncia-querella ?
Llevan fácilmente 6 meses anunciando la inminencia de la querella. Entiendo la complejidad y quizá peque de impaciente, pero me parece a mí que una vez esté el tema en los juzgados se encargarán de dilatar al máximo los plazos. Por ello, cuanto antes mejor.


----------



## Duda Metódica (4 Abr 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Dos apuntes tras varias semanas sin participar en el hilo (es muy sano tomar un poco de aire porque el expediente te chupa el ánimo como una mala arpía)
> 
> Está claro que Don Alberto necesita financiación, ha llegado lejos por su cuenta pero obviamente tampoco es el Banco de España. Incluso en una entrevista reciente dijo que si tuviera 500.000 euros sacaría mucha más mierda del muladar donde vivimos.
> ¿En serio no hay ningún empresario, directivo, terrateniente, aristócrata o similar que no esté dispuesto a arrimar el hombro? No me entra en la cabeza.
> ...



La anunciada querella estará respaldada por montañas de papeles, pero no habrá testigos ni otro tipo de pruebas. Aunque se admita que los papeles son auténticos, seguirá faltando una investigación oficial de los hechos que se relatan en los documentos. Si no tiene lugar esa investigación, dificilmente habrá caso.

Lo que se necesita es corroborar lo que dicen las notas con otro tipo de pruebas. Si eso se consiguiera, querellarse ya sería otra cosa. Quizás podrían seleccionar algunos pocos casos, en función de la viabilidad de una investigación, y ponerlos en manos de alguna agencia de detectives.

D. Alberto ya denunció en su día muchos de los asesinatos juzgado por juzgado. No tiene sentido, salvo que se aporten nuevos y relevantes datos, interponer ahora una querella sobre unos hechos que ya están denunciados. Mejor sería exigir las responsabilidades legales de las autoridades que debiendo investigar esas denuncias no hayan movido un dedo, en ello podría entrar ACODAP.


----------



## Sdenka (4 Abr 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> El expediente Royuela, esa delgada línea entre creérselo o pensar que se están riendo en tu cara.
> 
> Santi tiene que dar más explicaciones de como obtuvieron esas notas, no le veo ningún sentido que lo anden ocultando.
> 
> ...



Hace mucho tiempo Santiago subió un video que después borró en el que explicaba la existencia del grupo XXIX·III·MCMXCIII. No sé si recuerdas ese vídeo, pero en este otro (31:41) Alberto lo explica a su manera:

_Entonces yo me dedico más a investigar de una forma artesana, pero efectiva. Porque las cosas artesanas siempre son las que dan más efectividad. Las cosas que se prefabrican no salen muy bien. Yo iba a visitar a camaradas míos que estaban en la justicia, dentro de la policía, camaradas míos que se dedican a la limpieza de las calles, a camaradas míos que son faroleros, que arreglan las luces de las calles. Son de todo tipo de profesiones y con ellos reunidos es cuando voy a atacar fuerte, pero atacaré fuerte legalmente._

En otro video lo llama su “pequeño grupo de inteligencia artesano”. Como ejemplo está la denuncia de 2002, anterior a la obtención de los papeles de la clínica, en la que ya se aportan notas manuscritas que se entiende que han sido obtenidas por ese grupo. Otro ejemplo es la querella de abril de 2006, que se presenta con los papeles de la clínica. Pero una vez presentada se siguen aportando notas manuscritas a tiempo real (a partir de la página 104), que también se entiende que han sido obtenidas por el grupo.



Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> "hubo varios ficheros interceptados, no sólo el de la clínica Morín pero no puedo contar más por ahora"
> 
> En fin, podría haberlo advertido antes algo para que sea más creíble



_Yo que tenía un camión de esos de 2500 kilos, me fui con el camión ese para allí, y efectivamente, llevaron toda la documentacion de la clínica Morín y también toda la de de otro zulo que tenía el doctor Morín, una vivienda detrás del Tibidabo, que de momento no digo el sitio._ (Video 22)



Peritta dijo:


> ¿Dirigía Ruiz a su equipo, bueno, a sus equipos, ya que lo mismo mataba, que enterraba, que extorsionaba o que traficaba, también a base de notas?.



Sí, Ruiz también dirigía al equipo con notas. Ya en el primer pdf de los asesinatos aparecen varias notas de Ruiz al agente 98964 (números 56, 57, 58, 64, 74, 75, 76, 78, 80).

En la querella de 2006 están las notas de Ruiz a Garrido sobre la trama de Javier (p.217 a p.225, p.259, p.320, p.329, p.340 a p.345, p.351, p.352, p.378, p.403 a p.406).

Hace poco salió un video de las primeras notas del expediente en los años 80 también con notas de Ruiz a Garrido. Y hay otras notas de Ruiz en las que se inventa unos colaboradores en el sur de Francia para cobrar más por los trabajos, pero no recuerdo en qué video era ni el destinatario de la nota.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (4 Abr 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Fiscales afines a Royuela.
> Lo dejan caer en varios vídeos



Y topos en los juzgados rescatándolas del cubo de la basura (señoras de la limpieza, si me permitís el machismo de asociarlo con mujeres, pero es lo que suele ocurrir estadísticamente).

Pero si eres tan buen estratega como algunos piensan, tienes que prever que la gente te va a cuestionar el sentido y origen de esa nota de Ruíz antes de sacarla, y que vas a tener que dar unos detalles razonables al respecto, aunque no sean todos.

También es otro golpe a la credibilidad de los Royuela que los papeles de las cuentas en Suiza de Carod Rovira fueran declarados falsos por las autoridades suizas en un juicio, si es cierto lo que dice la noticia de El País que nos ha puesto Javvi (membretes y firmas falsos)

No han comentado en sus videos nada al respecto de cómo fracasó esa denuncia en los juzgados, y entiendo que sí que son esos mismos papeles los que han sacado en alguno de los vídeos.

Si sacas esos papeles, también tienes que hacer referencia a por qué crees que te los tumbaron en un juicio (a ti, o a otros que dieron la cara) y qué crees que pasó, si es que sigues defendiendo que son verdaderos.

Si los suizos del juicio mintieron, o si no dijeron exactamente lo que dicen los de El País (por ejemplo, no sería lo mismo no poder acreditar que sean verdaderos, que acreditar que son falsos) o qué.

Yo por ahora voy a modificar mi firma, porque las pequeñas grietas se van acumulando.

Ya era una grieta importante el ingeniero famoso que es asesinado por dos motivos diferentes.

Ya era una grieta las dos chicas erróneamente fallecidas según los papeles de Mena, que se zanjó con la problemática respuesta de que Mena ya sabía que Royuela le espiaba y creaba notas falsas, y vaya, casualmente luego aparecen notas de cómo Mena crea esas notas falsas.

Alguno decía que los Royuela se estaban enmerdando con las historias del Juez Presencia, y ahora mismo me da la impresión de que el que se puede estar enmerdando es el juez Presencia con ellos.

Si son tan buenos estrategas como alguno cree, que lo demuestren más.

Da mejores explicaciones Sdenka que los Royuela.


----------



## javvi (4 Abr 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> También es otro golpe a la credibilidad de los Royuela que los papeles de las cuentas en Suiza de Carod Rovira fueran declarados falsos por las autoridades suizas en un juicio, si es cierto lo que dice la noticia de El País que nos ha puesto Javvi (membretes y firmas falsos)



No es sólo El País. También se puede ver en La Vanguardia o El ABC. 
_Gordillo solicitó cursar una comisión rogatoria -petición de auxilio judicial- a las autoridades suizas "para que se acreditase la veracidad de los depósitos", y el pasado 2 de junio la Fiscalía de la Confederación de Berna contestó que los documentos "son falsificados", "con membrete falso" y con firma igualmente "inauténtica".








El fiscal pide el archivo de las investigaciones a Carod por supuestas cuentas en Suiza


Madrid. (EFE).- La Fiscalía de la Audiencia Nacional pidió el archivo de las actuaciones en las que se investigaba si el presidente de ERC, Josep Lluis Carod Rovira,




www.lavanguardia.com












El fiscal pide el archivo de la causa sobre las cuentas de Carod en Suiza


El fiscal pide el archivo de la causa sobre las cuentas de Carod en Suiza




www.abc.es




_Para mí, la fiscalía suiza tiene menos credibilidad que los Royuela, pero me temo que no es tanto una cuestión de credibilidad como de Poder.


----------



## javvi (4 Abr 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Y hay otras notas de Ruiz en las que se inventa unos colaboradores en el sur de Francia para cobrar más por los trabajos, pero no recuerdo en qué video era ni el destinatario de la nota.



OPERACIÓN LIMPIEZA


http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/OPERACI%C3%93N-LIMPIEZA-RUIZ.pdf


----------



## Tigershark (5 Abr 2021)

Lo he visto por Twitter y en seguida me ha venido el ER a la cabeza..


----------



## Uritorco (5 Abr 2021)

Los dos últimos vídeos de hoy.


----------



## javvi (5 Abr 2021)

*El asesinato del narcotraficante Laurent por orden del Fiscal Jefe de Cataluña, Sr Mena
*
_Esas notas no las tenía Mena._(las de Ruiz diciéndole a su compinche que van a engañar a Mena) _No todo viene de la clínica Morin. Hay notas que no tenía Mena, que tenía Ruiz y que ahora tiene mi padre_
Es obvio, nadie se fiaba de nadie. Ruiz y Peña reciben un montón de notas que al final Mena les da la orden de las destruyan. Ruiz, y seguramente Peña, desobedecían esa orden y las guardaban en un archivo por si un día tenían que utilizarlas contra Mena. Royuela, de alguna manera, logró robar también esos archivos.


----------



## Debunker (6 Abr 2021)

Aquí cada uno pone lo que le sale de allí, qué clase de homenaje a Rita Barberá es eso? Joder, ni a lo muertos dejan en paz, asqueroso el tema. Ni alcalde ni alcaldesa ha habido en España mejor que Rita Barberá y se le recuerda llamándole borracha, que os den. 

Y la Chacón que tiene que ver en esta historia? Si me dijeras Rubalcaba que se convirtió en un grano en el culo para Sánchez pues lo aceptaría.


----------



## Peritta (6 Abr 2021)

A mí, más que la muerte de la Chacón o el Rubalcaba (había órden estricta en el Francisco Franco (hoy día Gregorio Marañón y mañana el diablo dirá) de no revelar nada de los padecimientos de Rubalcaba, puede que éso os haga sospechar).

Pero a mí la que más me sorprendió fue la del Jose Antonio Alonso así, sin escribir sus memorias.








Éste fue el primer ministro del interior del régimen del 11-M y luego fue ministro de defensa y le dio el relevo a la Chacón después. Por ahí hay fotos de ambos (ella toda embarazaíta) pasando revista a nuestras marciales tropas poco antes del reconocimiento oficial de Kosovo.

Luego acabó de portavoz de la PSOE en el congreso y ya se murió.

Pero ahí estuvo el hombre, como prometió, de cargo en cargo y sin descansar.

Es que lo primero que dijo cuando tomó posesión del cargo de Ministro del Interior tras el 11-M es que no iba a descansar hasta dar con los profanadores de la tumba del GEO Torronteras.

El hombre que enterraron una vez e incineraron dos veces.


A ver si los becarios de la CNI que nos leen y que tengan mano en los archivos nos averiguan, sin que se den cuenta los de los piolets, dónde puñetas estaba el Arimany Manso en la noche del 3 al 4 de Abril del 2004.
Que lo mismo no estaba en Barcelona, sino de comisión de servicio (supongo que con dietas y otras gabelas que dejan rastro en contabilidad) en Madrid.

No debe de ser muy difícil averiguar ésto ¿no?. 

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (7 Abr 2021)

Puedo aceptar que yo no sepa leer o mi CI sea bajo, me la chufla, te has preguntado si es que no sabes escribir o expresar tu opinión ?, creo que ni yo yo soy idiota ni tu eres trigo limpio, vamos que me enlaces 3 historias, una la bandera roja de la wiki , cosa que conoce un gato desde hace 150 años y qué coño prueba eso? , la muerte de Chacón , ampliamente conocida como su trayectoria, ministra de defensa pasando revista al ejército con un barrigón a punto de parir muy al estilo de ZP y lo nunca visto por eso ampliamente conocido, que enlazas a una celebración a Rita Barberá llamándola alcohólica, sigo sin entender que quieres decir, puedo deducir que quieres decir que no es el PSOE el que está detrás de Mena , sino los rojos-rojos que, hasta se cargaron a la Chacón , esa buena socialista, lo de Barberá en esta historia sigo sin entenderlo, no es que pongas un enlace a la muerte de Barberá sino una fiestorra llamándola alcohólica, y todo sin conexión alguna al ER, eres un intosicador sociata y ya he perdido tiempo contestándote, hay cosas que no merecen nuestro tiempo.


----------



## javvi (7 Abr 2021)

*LA DENUNCIA DE LA FINANCIACIÓN DEL 11M Y LOS MAHOMETANOS*
En diciembre del 2004 Royuela y Martínez Grasa comparecieron ante el juzgado de instrucción central número 6 de la Audiencia Nacional, presentando los documentos de los depósitos con los que presuntamente se financiaron los atentados del 11m. Allí se encuentran las cuatros tramas de las que hablaba José María de Pablo, uno de los abogados de la acusación más destacados durante el juicio de la Casa de Campo.








LA CUARTA TRAMA: VERDADES Y MENTIRAS EN EL CASO DEL 11-M: UN ABOG ADO DEL JUICIO LO CUENTA TODO | JOSE MARIA DE PABLO | Casa del Libro


El libro LA CUARTA TRAMA: VERDADES Y MENTIRAS EN EL CASO DEL 11-M: UN ABOG ADO DEL JUICIO LO CUENTA TODO de JOSE MARIA DE PABLO en Casa del Libro: ¡descubre las mejores ofertas y envíos gratis!




www.casadellibro.com




Las cuatro tramas que confluyen en los atentados del 11m según de Pablo son: la de los mineros asturianos, la de los moros religiosos, la de los moros trapicheros, y la del entorno de ETA. las cuatro están representadas en los documentos de Royuela y Martínez Grasa.

Veamos la de los mahometanos, tanto trapicheros como religiosos.
El titular es un tal *Joseba Aranzábal Otamendi,* de nombre vasco, pero del que no tenemos ninguna noticia. Los cientos de depósitos, de 1.200 francos suizos cada uno, se hacen en el dudoso Banque Leu de Ginebra. Se abren las cuentas justo un mes antes de los atentados: el 11 de febrero del 2004.
Los beneficiarios mahometanos son doce, de los cuales, de ocho no sabemos absolutamente nada: Ahmed Assadeyim, Yosuf Belkader, Zoudie Al Brahim, Hassan Labrachi, Ramesh Hebelkan, Abderraman El Auchi, Mohamed Al Khaled y Ali Saddah Abderrouk.
De los otros cuatro sí tenemos noticias. Las estrellas son *Serhane* (*Sarhane*) *Ben Abdelmajid Fakhet *alias *El Tunecino* y *Jamal Ahmidan* alias *El Chino* o *Mowly *para los asturianos. Ambos inquilinos del piso explotante de Leganés.
El Tunecino pertenecía al grupo de los religiosos. Estudiaba Económicas en España; llegó a trabajar de contable en la mezquita de la M-30. Se le relacionó con terroristas de los atentados de Casablanca del 2003.





Serhane Ben Abdelmajid - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




El Chino, marroquí, era todo menos un devoto del Corán. Trapicheaba con todo lo habido y por haber. Tenía un hijo con una española, nada dada a llevar velos ni ropas recatadas. Según el sumario del juez Del Olmo fue pieza fundamental en la logística de los atentados.
En su actividad como narcotraficante hacía continuos viajes a San Sebastián y Bilbao, donde en el 2003 le pegó un tiro en la pierna a un tal Larbi Raichi por una deuda de narcotráfico.





Jamal Ahmidan - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Los otros dos son algo menos conocidos, pero también tuvieron su cuota en los atentados del 11m.
*Faisal Allouch* Fue arrestado el 21 de marzo y puesto en libertad bajo vigilancia por el juez Del Olmo el 5 de mayo.
En noviembre volvió a ser arrestado por la Operación Nova. Una supuesta trama terrorista que pretendía empotrar un camión bomba en la Audiencia Nacional. Al final, quedó absuelto por falta de pruebas. La sala llegó a decir de él que: _«padece actualmente un delirio paranoico que lo lleva a creerse constantemente perseguido y atormentado por servicios secretos, que supone una merma moderada de sus facultades intelectuales y volitivas»._ No sabemos si entre los delirios están también los miles de euros que le ingresaban los proetarras en las cuentas suizas.





Operación Nova - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Detenido en Madrid un marroquí que ya estaba imputado por el 11-M


Madrid. (EFE).- La Policía ha detenido en Madrid a un ciudadano marroquí, Faisal Allouch, en el marco de la operación Nova II, contra el terrorismo islamista, con lo




www.lavanguardia.com












Absueltos seis de los ocho acusados de integrar una célula islamista


Madrid




www.lne.es




*Mohamed El Ouazzani:* otro de los acusados por la AN de estar en la Operación Nova y absuelto por el TS. Se le vinculaba con la célula El Tunecino.
Afortunadamente para él, su única presencia en el piso explotante de Leganés eran las huellas dactilares en un libro que sobrevivió a la explosión. El Tribunal Supremo dictaminó que las huellas en el libro no probaban que estuviese relacionado con los atentados.








El Supremo absuelve a un supuesto terrorista islamista por «falta de pruebas»


Mohamed el Ouazzani fue condenado a seis años de cárcel por la Audiencia Nacional por integrar una célula terrorista dirigida por 'El Tunecino', uno de los autores del 11-M




www.elcomercio.es




En el 2005 se retractó de lo que había declarado cuando le arrestaron la primera vez en el 2004 porque unos policías, incluido uno marroquí, le golpearon y amenazaron con cuarenta años de cárcel en Marruecos, si no declaraba lo que ellos querían.





Un imputado en el 11-M declara que la Policía le forzó a vincular la masacre de Madrid con Irak - españa - elmundo.es







www.elmundo.es







http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/DENUNCIA-11M.pdf


----------



## Peritta (7 Abr 2021)

Lo de los francos suizos tiene que dejar rastro don @javvi.
Los suizos creo que no dejan que los extranjeros tengan sus cuentas en francos suizos, sino que deben de ser en dollars o en euros.

Pero esta noticia creo haberla leído hace unos cinco años o así, antes no sé.

Los calvinistas siempre tan serios y tan formales para eso de los dineros.

Total que si los depósitos venían en francos suizos lo mismo son más fáciles de rastrear... si es que los sabuesos están por la labor, claro,

que todo está aún por ver.

_Más vago que la chaqueta de un guardia_ dice el refranero que no ha habido que actualizar. 



_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (8 Abr 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Lo de los francos suizos tiene que dejar rastro don @javvi.
> Los suizos creo que no dejan que los extranjeros tengan sus cuentas en francos suizos, sino que deben de ser en dollars o en euros.



De todos modos la fiscalía helvética lo niega todo


javvi dijo:


> No es sólo El País. También se puede ver en La Vanguardia o El ABC.
> _Gordillo solicitó cursar una comisión rogatoria -petición de auxilio judicial- a las autoridades suizas "para que se acreditase la veracidad de los depósitos", y el pasado 2 de junio la Fiscalía de la Confederación de Berna contestó que los documentos "son falsificados", "con membrete falso" y con firma igualmente "inauténtica".
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Debunker (8 Abr 2021)

Si un mierda como el Mena , al fin y al cabo manejando calderilla, ha tenido poder para cometer tanto delito y salir impugne, ni pensar quiero lo que habrá en Suiza, tradicionalmente donde se han ocultado fortunas enormes de traficantes de drogas, fortunas enormes de gobiernos de dictadores y todo tipo de delitos imaginables, entre ellos el mayor refugio mundial de dinero negro, todo sellado con el secreto bancario, la Justicia Suiza debe ser el ente más corrupto del planeta manejada por el enorme capital que albergan sus Bancos, lo poco o nada que se sabe de esa Justicia es precisamente el enorme capital que alberga ese país de lo que viven tan ricamente, siempre me lo he imaginado como el país más corrupto del mundo, eso sí con una imagen idílica de sus montes, vacas y relojes que, en ese país producen oro del moro y la población viviendo de puta madre


----------



## Kolobok (8 Abr 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Si un mierda como el Mena , al fin y al cabo manejando calderilla, ha tenido poder para cometer tanto delito y salir impugne, ni pensar quiero lo que habrá en Suiza, tradicionalmente donde se han ocultado fortunas enormes de traficantes de drogas, fortunas enormes de gobiernos de dictadores y todo tipo de delitos imaginables, entre ellos el mayor refugio mundial de dinero negro, todo sellado con el secreto bancario, la Justicia Suiza debe ser el ente más corrupto del planeta manejada por el enorme capital que albergan sus Bancos, lo poco o nada que se sabe de esa Justicia es precisamente el enorme capital que alberga ese país de lo que viven tan ricamente, siempre me lo he imaginado como el país más corrupto del mundo, eso sí con una imagen idílica de sus montes, vacas y relojes que, en ese país producen oro del moro y la población viviendo de puta madre



Suiza es una nación Pirata, el mayor coleccionista de cuadros (más que el Hermitage, Louvre y Prado juntos) y sabiendo que el tráfico de arte es después del tráfico de drogas y armas el que más dinero mueve a nivel mundial.. Pues toca hacer números. 

Pero claro, como son cuadros en vez de coca y Kalashnikovs pues parece un negocio limpio y legítimo


----------



## Uritorco (8 Abr 2021)

Hoy toca vídeo de media hora.


----------



## Sniper666 (8 Abr 2021)

Aquí en mi tierra los táctiles 500 leuros


----------



## javvi (9 Abr 2021)

Yo creo que estas cosas de los fenicios, los egipcios y los sumerios son las gilipolleces de esta gentuza. De puertas afuera son unos memos, cursis y babosos. De puetas adentro, no hay más que leer las notas de Mena: criminales sin escrúpulos, cobardes, parásitos, pura escoria.


javvi dijo:


> Cuando Mena necesita la ayuda de sus hermanos masones para que intercedan por él con Zapatero, por el problema de Alberto Royuela, recurre a dos: por la vía corta recurre al Gran Maestre de la Logia de España *José Carretero Domenech* y por la vía larga a *Carlos Alberto Bolaña * Presidente de la muy Respetable Logia de Uruguay y también presidente de la Confederación Masónica Interamericana, una especie de logia de logias hispanas.
> Ambos se han encontrado ya con El Gran Arquitecto. El español hace sólo unos días y el uruguayo el 22 de agosto de 2018 con 94 años.
> Carlos Alberto Bolaña Rabade ingresó a la Masonería en la _Logia Garibaldi_ en 1954. _Escocista_ desde 1962, alcanzó el Grado 33º en 1979.
> Carlos Alberto Bolaña Rabade
> ...


----------



## javvi (9 Abr 2021)

*Se abre investigación de las fosas de Vinaroz por la Guardia Civil*


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (9 Abr 2021)

Cuando busco Expediente Royuela en el foro este hilo me sale muy abajo.

No sé cómo funcionará el algoritmo de ordenamiento de resultados, pero debería salir más arriba al ser el hilo principal del tema.


----------



## javvi (9 Abr 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Cuando busco Expediente Royuela en el foro este hilo me sale muy abajo.
> 
> No sé cómo funcionará el algoritmo de ordenamiento de resultados, pero debería salir más arriba al ser el hilo principal del tema.



A mí me sale el último. Otra cosa es que cuando busco información de páginas anteriores usando palabras clave, me da resultados cuando le da la gana. Con 359 páginas ya, es como buscar una aguja en un pajar.


----------



## Peritta (9 Abr 2021)

Este es de ahora.



Ya podéis hacer descargas.

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (9 Abr 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Cuando busco Expediente Royuela en el foro este hilo me sale muy abajo.
> 
> No sé cómo funcionará el algoritmo de ordenamiento de resultados, pero debería salir más arriba al ser el hilo principal del tema.



Yo pongo en google Expediente Royuela burbuja, y es el primer hilo que me sale.


----------



## Tigershark (10 Abr 2021)

Haced como yo suscribiros al hilo ,con eso saldrá en la parte derecha y os llegarán notificaciones cada vez que haya respuestas nuevas , para ello tendréis que marcar la casilla seguir que está justo debajo del título del hilo ,donde pone NO EXAGERO.


----------



## Debunker (10 Abr 2021)

Lo de la fosa de Vinaroz es buena noticia, espero que en efecto la GC investigue la fosa, supongo que nos contarán que han preguntado a D. Alberto Royuela y que aptitud tiene la GC de Vinaroz. 

En cuanto a la petición de Arimany de cerrar la web y el canal de youtube de los Royuelas, aún si lo consigue no creo que valga de mucho, el ER ya está en los archivos de Acodap y descargado en muchos lugares, veremos que ocurre.


----------



## Bimmer (10 Abr 2021)

*ATENTOS A ESTO*

Es muy probable que tenga relación con los Royuela y puede que sea el que les ha dado las notas escritas y demás documentos o por lo menos fue el que les dio el soplo sorbe el tema de las notas, puede que @javvi ya haya hablado de él, yo no lo he visto por eso lo comparto y porque me parece un personaje de tremenda importancia, muy por encima de Mario Conde y otros individuos ya mencionados, da para hacer un hilo exclusivo sobre este señor, se trata de :

*Francisco Paesa Sánchez* (11 de abril de 1936, Madrid) es un exagente de los servicios secretos españoles, que actualmente reside en París.

En 1968 lleva a cabo varios negocios con Francisco Macías, el por aquel entonces dictador dirigente de Guinea Ecuatorial. Pretende constituir un banco central en el país africano recién abrazada la independencia. La operación es a todas luces una estafa y Paesa huye a Ginebra, donde se labra una merecida fama de _playboy_, debido a su romance con la empresaria Danielle Tulli (a la que arruina) y especialmente con la viuda del presidente indonesio Dewi Sukarno, con la que anunció públicamente su boda, con gran ostentación económica.

Es en la capital bancaria mundial donde empieza a entablar relaciones clave para sus aventuras como espía, como, por ejemplo, con el traficante de armas francés Georges Starckmann. También empieza a trabajar por aquella época en el SECED (antecesor del CESID) y a servir en los servicios secretos franceses en labores de contraespionaje. En 1976 fue detenido por la Interpol en Bélgica y encarcelado en Suiza por estafa. En 1972 había constituido un banco, el Alpha Bank, en contra de la legislación bancaria suiza, que no permitía que una entidad estuviera en manos de un extranjero. Miles de emigrantes españoles residentes en Ginebra perdieron miles de francos, que pasaron a engrosar la cuenta de Paesa a través de una sociedad instrumental constituida en las islas Caimán. Estuvo en la cárcel 15 meses antes de que Sukarno depositara una fianza de 20.000 francos suizos.

*Operación Sokoa*
Después de cumplir condena, en 1986 se hizo pasar por un traficante de armas y vendió dos misiles antiaéreos a ETA. Lo que la banda terrorista no sabía era que los misiles llevaban unos sensores de localización y que su proveedor colaboraba con el servicio secreto español. La Guardia Civil pudo encontrar por primera vez un importante zulo en el que se almacenaba gran cantidad de armamento y documentación. Hasta entonces, el gobierno español desconocía prácticamente todo de ETA y esta operación supuso un importante punto de inflexión.

El 1 de diciembre de 1988 el juez Baltasar Garzón dictó una orden de búsqueda y captura de Francisco Paesa por colaboración con la banda armada y uso de identidad falsa.

*Caso Roldán*
En 1994 se vio implicado en el caso Roldán. En esta ocasión, se cree que Paesa engañó al por aquel entonces director general de la Guardia Civil, Luis Roldán, y se quedó con el dinero que éste había robado. Además, habría delatado su paradero a la Justicia española por el precio de un millón de libras esterlinas, es decir, más de 244 millones de pesetas de la época. Fue un tremendo escándalo para el gobierno español, que se vio engañado por Roldán y por Paesa.

*Supuesta muerte y años siguientes*
En 1998 fingió su fallecimiento por paro cardíaco en Tailandia. Se publicaron esquelas y se falsificó un certificado de defunción. Sus familiares, incluso, encargaron treinta misas gregorianas en su nombre. Pero las autoridades españolas no creyeron esta versión y pensaron que había fingido su muerte y se había escapado con los dos mil millones de pesetas que Roldán le había entregado.

Todo cambió en 2004, cuando su nombre volvió a aparecer en los medios. Fue mencionado como organizador de una operación, mediante la cual un ejército de mercenarios iba a derrocar a Teodoro Obiang, el dictador de Guinea Ecuatorial. Se relacionó con importantes grupos del crimen organizado en Rusia. Unos dicen que Francisco Paesa fue localizado por una agencia de detectives en Barcelona, otros en Francia y otros en Luxemburgo. Sin embargo, todos coincidieron en que lo hacía amparado por un pasaporte argentino y con el nombre de Francisco Pando Sánchez.

En diciembre del 2005, la revista _Interviú_ lo sorprendió en París, donde fue entrevistado por su director Manuel Cerdán. Con 68 años, su figura era impecable. Explicó que _«su muerte»_ había sido un error de interpretación, pues se había divulgado que él era una de las tres personas que murieron en un tiroteo en Bangkok, pero estaba dispuesto a mostrar las cicatrices. En cuanto a la mafia rusa, pidió a los periodistas que no publicaran sus fotos porque eso lo obligaría a suicidarse. En noviembre de 2011 fue visto en el aeropuerto de Lungi (Sierra Leona).

*En 2016 concedió una entrevista en exclusiva a la revista Vanity Fair en París, donde pidió que no se mostrara su rostro para no interferir en las 15 o 20 operaciones que decía tener en marcha*. Sin embargo salió en la portada impecablemente vestido.


----------



## Peritta (10 Abr 2021)

Pues muchas gracias por traer por aquí al Paesa, como aquél guardia civil nos trajo sus cenizas por valija diplomática desde, según decían, Laos.

Ya ves tú.

Pero los jóvenes, joer cómo pasa el tiempo, que entonces tendrían 15 o 20 años y estarían... pues a lo que están los jóvenes de esa edad, y ahora tendrán los 40 bien cumplidos, no tendrán ni puta idea de aquello.
Luego cuando yo digo jóvenes no me estoy refiriendo solo a los adolescentes que trolean desvergonzadamente este foro sino también a gente más talludita.

Y ésto es un pescozón de refilón a los de mi edad, que ya nos vale, porque si a éstos "jovenzuelos" no les funcionan bien las entendederas, algo de culpa tenemos nosotros por no usar con abundancia, profusión y detalle nuestras explicaderas coño.

Es usté un poco peliculero don @Bimmer. ¡Eh!, que no digo que no lleve razón.
La realidad siempre acaba superando a la ficción por disparatada que sea, y más en este bendito País Paco en el que vivimos. Aquí no es que Valle Inclán se quede corto, en Espain se queda corto hasta Ibañez

el dibujante.

Pero si el Paesa no ha salido en las notas de Mena ni en el Expediente Royuela yo no metería elementos elucubrados, que bastante hay con lo que hay

y lo que falta por salir.

Si los problemas logísticos lo permiten (ya ve usté, un hijo, un padre y unos amigos... de vaya usté a saber qué edad, cómo para mantener en secreto dónde tienen los originales en Francia) yo abrumaría el canal con notas.
No importa que esté censurado la mitad del contenido a la hora de difundirlo, lo que queremos ver son las notas y los documentos. El volumen es lo que apabulla.

Sin prisa. No quiero que por mi culpa quede delatado el paradero del actual zulo, que "ellos" (el enemigo digo yo, los judíos dirá doña @Uritorco) tienen la oficialidad y la superioridad de su parte, y lo mismo te meten en un psiquiiátriko que se incautan de la documentación.
Cuidiao pues.

Yo prefiero especular con lo que hay don @Bimmer y no echarle más ingredientes a los "duelos y quebrantos" que no son pocos los que ya hay.

Sí, ya sé que si se airea el Expediente Royuela chungo lo van a tener los policías corruptos para montar sus redes de camellos o de sicarios, pues nadie se va a fiar de ellos visto cómo suelen acabar.
Igual que el triste destino de los perros es acabar bajo las ruedas de un coche, el triste destino de los sicarios es ser acabado por otro sicario más joven

y sin memoria.

Divino tesoro.

Pero ésto ya lo deben de saber los delincuentes desde el 11-M.

El lado positivo de la cosa es que así queda mas marcada y remarcada la delgada línea que separa lo legal de lo ilegal, y los delincuentes tendrán el buen sentido de no traspasarla y no relacionarse con según qué gente

por la cuenta que les trae.

Lo dicho, chungo lo van a tener de ahora en adelante para reclutar topos e infiltrados, e incluso hasta para encontrar testigos.

-Yo no he visto ná señor guardia. Bueno, agente, que parece que es más.



Spoiler



No, no se pare en la policía oiga. Suba, suba más arriba y háblenos de jueces y fiscalías.

Si la administración está corrompida fijo que la cosa ha empezado por la cabeza como le pasa al pescado.

(*) Ahí lo tiene, confesado o admitido por un guardia de la porra más o menos estandard y que de cuando en vez escribe por aquí. No lo espantéis cabrones:

*El Profeta 2.0 dijo:
Guerra Sucia contra Eta, 11-M, Faisán, Kitchen, Delcygate, Del Pino, Villarejo... La lista es más larga de lo deseable o lo aceptable. Pero todo eso sucede en una esfera que me queda lejos. Inalcanzable para mí. *

Pero usté sí que es alcanzable por la esfera ¿eh?. Le recuerdo que está más cerca de los piolets.

¿Se callaría si ve que su jefe de equipo le coloca un paquete de droga al coche de un notorio camello al que paran y no le encuentran nada?. ¿O le haría caso y le obedecería si le pidiera que lo hiciera usté mesié?.

¿Iría con el cuento al jefe de jefes de equipo?, ¿pediría el cambio de sección?, ¿hablaría con las perdagogas del departamento de piskología?, ...¿o le pediría una parte al compañero que ve escamotear una paca de coca?.

-Te he visto Calixto, ¿cuál es mi parte?.

-Te he espiao Wenceslao, ahora voy y se lo digo a tu padre.

-Yo no he visto ná.

*El Profeta 2.0 dijo:*
*Me quedan 5 trienios para poder optar a la seguridad actividad, y lo haré sin dudarlo. Quiero disfrutar mientras me queden fuerzas. Mientras tanto, pueden pasar muchas cosas.

No pongo ni quito Rey, pero obedezco a mi señor. Creo que se decía así. Pero si puedo elegir, pues mejor. *

Jua, jua, jua. ¿Ya está pensando en la excedencia, en la jubilación?.

¿Cree que es mejor dejarlo todo en manos de un General Bajito y cruzar los dedos para que nos salga bueno?.
¿Cómo lo prefiere?, ¿Con muchos güevos y echao palante?, ¿mu listo con gafas y con mucho conocimiento?, ¿con sentido común, humilde y que se marche cuando arregle las cosas, aunque haya que llamarlo tres o cuatro veces como a Arístides o a Catón El Viejo?.

¿O lo prefiere con suerte, con mucha baraka a ver si se nos pega algo, aunque sea un cuerposcombro con voz de pito?.


Ni quito ni pongo rey pero *ayudo* a mi señor -dijo el mercenario francés que intervino en la pelea -vamos, que les dio la vuelta por la cara- entre dos hermanos pretendientes al trono, creo que de Aragón.

Vamos, que le "ayudó" sin que el otro le ordenara nada.

¿Y quién es su señor?. ¿Su jefe de equipo?. ¿Cualquiera ante quienes su jefe de equipo se cuadra y se pone en primer tiempo de saludo?, aunque luego a éstos no les obedezca u obedezca a unos sí y a otros no.

¿Hasta dónde está usté dispuesto a obedecer o a "ayudar" a su señor ése, si es que tiene mu claro quién es su señor? aunque puede que éste a usté no le llame por su nombre sino que le llame "recurso".



¿Se fía usté de los jueces?. ¿Son los jueces de fiar?.

...vaya. Veo en su última posta que me ha respondido aún antes de preguntar. Jua, jua, jua, por no llorar.

*El Profeta 2.0 dijo:
Todos los caminos llevan al "Yo no he visto ná" y cruzar los dedos.*


Sálvese quien pueda.
El último que profane las tumbas de los demás.



Yo lo que me pregunto es si tenían una tecnica y una carretera preferida para provocar accidentes de tráfico como el que le provocan al Laurent del otro vídeo:



¿Cómo es que hay esa seguridad en que van a provocar la muerte del individuo antes de que lleguen los de atestados?. O controlan muy bien la carretera o los de atestados están conchabados.

...o los de la ambulancia visto cómo se las gastan últimamente los de sanidad.

¿Donde acaba la red y empieza la cadena de favores?

Es que no hay notas con detalles del accidente y podríamos ir a tráfico a hurgar por allí.

Lo dicho, si yo fuera el General Bajito y mandara sobre la administración lo únicos que iban a estar armados en las dependencias policiales iban a ser los de archivos. Los demás deberían dejar las armas al maestro armero en la puerta.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

PD.- Sí, tengo a las coreanas ésas sonando en la otra pestaña del Windows éste. Si no, fijo que hubiera acabado la posta ciscándome en los muertos de alguien

o algo.

Ea. Baraka pà tós que nos va a hacer falta y ésa, hasta en el infierno, es mejor que cualquier amigo.


----------



## inMatrix (10 Abr 2021)

Buenas a todos,
Hace mucho que no me paso por aquí pero veo que seguís comprometidos al pie del cañón por hacer justicia con este tema.
¡Enhorabuena! Eso os honra. 
Hoy y mañana estaré atenta por si queréis comentarme algo o tenéis alguna duda que yo pueda resolver.
Un gran saludo.


----------



## javvi (10 Abr 2021)

*MANUEL GUTIERREZ MELLADO*

Nota de Mena a Ruiz: _Parece ser que el general descontento de cómo está la situación militar en el país respecto a temas como el terrorismo. está apostando por la creación de una junta militar que una vez constituida decidirá cual sería el régimen político más idóneo para el país. Para no correr riesgos innecesarios que pudieran llevar a un proceso de involución política, la cúpula del PSOE me insta a la eliminación física del general._
Sobre los verdaderos motivos del asesinato del general ya se ha debatido en este foro. ¿le contó Mena a Ruiz la verdad de por qué se tenía que eliminar a GM? ¿le contó la cúpula del PSOE la verdad a Mena?
Ruiz era, o es, un asesino profesional. Un gestor y organizador de equipos altamente eficaz. La mano derecha con la que todo empresario soñaría. Se le pedía un encargo concreto y no tenía por qué entender las razones de la Alta Política. Se esperaba de él eficacia en lo que era un profesional y nada más. Por tanto, no tenemos por qué tomarnos demasiado en serio lo que Mena le dijese a Ruiz en las notas.

Blas Piñar Pinedo, nieto del fundador de Fuerza Nueva, publicó de forma novelada la historia del asesinato del Guardia Civil Isaac Gabaldón, agente del Servicio de Información Militar y encargado del Archivo de Logias, Masonería y Comunismo. 
Asesinado en extrañas circunstancias en la carretera de Extremadura, junto a su hija Pilar y su chófer José Luis Díaz, poco después de terminar la guerra: en la noche del 29 de julio de 1939. Según Blas Piñar, con el objetivo de evitar las posibles infiltraciones del enemigo en el bando nacional. 

Entre los agentes que estaban bajo el mando de nuestro protagonista se encontraba el Capitán Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado, un doble agente conocido como Teodosio. Nunca se llevaron bien. Según Piñar, Gutiérrez Mellado llegó a amenazar de muerte a Gabaldón en una cena.
Oliveira Salazar, el dictador portugues, tenía cierta información sobre la actividad de la Masonería infiltrada en el bando nacional. Franco envió a una persona de confianza a Portugal para que se hiciese con esa información: esta persona no era otra que Isaac Gabaldón.
_ Creo que sólo pudo parar porque entre quienes le daban el alto tenía que estar uno de sus subordinados en el SIM. No tengo pruebas. Pero estoy seguro de que paró porque quien le pidió detener el coche era ni más ni menos que Gutiérrez Mellado. Estoy absolutamente convencido de que tuvo que ser así. A la mañana siguiente aparecieron en un cañaveral los tres cuerpos con varios tiros. Cuentan en Talavera que tres de los asesinos, nada más matar a Gabaldón, fueron a cobrar tres mil pesetas a casa del médico Sanguino, Gran Maestro de la Logia de Talavera.




_
Al día siguiente del asesinato de Gabaldón, le toca a su secretario en Madrid y asaltan el Archivo de Logias, desapareciendo abundante información.
Días después llegó las historia de las famosas Trece Rosas: heroínas, víctimas del franquismo para algunos y tontas útiles para Piñar. 
En total se fusiló en Madrid a 56 personas, entre ellas las Trece Rosas , con la excusa de haber organizado un atraco para robar a Gabaldón.
En el tribunal están el fiscal Carlos Arias Navarro y el capitán Gutiérrez Mellado que salvó de la condena a muerte a Sinesio Cabada, alias El Pionero. 
Carlos Arias Navarro, según algunos como Manuel Fraga, antes de la guerra era más bien de izquierdas y anticlerical. Incluso trabajó directamente bajo las órdenes de Manuel Azaña.
Tuvo una carrera brillante durante El Franquismo: gobernador civil, alcalde de Madrid, y ministro de Gobernación, lo que ahora sería ministro del Interior. Cosa curiosa, y que recuerda mucho a lo que ocurrió en el 11m, porque como tal era el responsable de la seguridad del, entonces, presidente: Carrero Blanco. Y tras su evidente fracaso, en vez de ser defenestrado, le sustituyó en el cargo hasta el fallecimiento del Caudillo. Exactamente lo mismo que con la gran cagada del 11m,en la que todos los responsables fueron ascendidos o premiados con los puestos más jugosos y envidiados.








Carlos Arias Navarro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Nuevos datos sobre el misterioso asesinato de Gabaldón, encargado en 1939 del Archivo de Logias, Masonería y Comunismo (I)







www.alertadigital.com




Milans del Bosch ya en prisión tras el 23f , en una carta abierta en la prensa de 1981 se dirigió al General Gutiérrez Mellado en los siguientes términos: 
"_No puedo empezar esta . carta con el encabezamiento normal entre militares, de mi querido amigo y compañero», porque a ti no te considero ni amigo, ni compañero, pero además, tendría que cambiar el adjetivo de querido por el de despreciable que es lo que realmente siento por ti y que, a fuer de ser sincero conmigo mismo, tengo que decírtelo.
Sobre tu conciencia pesa el muerto de la carretera del oeste. Podría seguir dando razones para demostrar que nadie puede recibir lecciones de ética militar de ti y recordar muchas cosas que se dicen de tus actuaciones y que nunca - han quedado suficientemente claras: Villaviciosa, Regimiento a Caballo, muerto en la Carretera de Extremadura, etcétera, etcétera"_





Artículo: La carta de Milans - Diario 16 - 29/08/1981 - Archivo Linz de la Transición española • Fundación Juan March


Artículo: La carta de Milans - Diario 16 - 29/08/1981 - La Transición en la prensa: el Archivo de Juan J. Linz. Biblioteca de Ciencias Sociales del Centro de Estudios Avanzados en Ciencias Sociales. CEACS. Madrid. Archivo Linz de la Transición española.



linz.march.es






https://lahemerotecadelbuitre.com/piezas/el-general-jaime-milans-del-bosch-publica-desde-la-carcel-una-carta-contra-el-general-gutierrez-mellado-al-que-acusa-de-ser-un-traidor-que-ataca-siempre-por-la-espalda/


----------



## javvi (10 Abr 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> *ATENTOS A ESTO*
> 
> Es muy probable que tenga relación con los Royuela y puede que sea el que les ha dado las notas escritas y demás documentos o por lo menos fue el que les dio el soplo sorbe el tema de las notas, puede que @javvi ya haya hablado de él, yo no lo he visto por eso lo comparto y porque me parece un personaje de tremenda importancia, muy por encima de Mario Conde y otros individuos ya mencionados, da para hacer un hilo exclusivo sobre este señor, se trata de :
> 
> ...



En concreto no he dado con nada que apunte al super espía Paesa. Pero no me extrañaría nada que apareciese en las notas que aún están por revelar. En una historia en la que están en los papeles: Javier de la Rosa, en una de las periciales, o el Perote, de la familia de espías, que vende y compra fincas en sus ratos libres, se tendría que aplicar la ley de separación de seis grados del actor Kevin Bacon. Según esta ley todos los trabajadores de Hollywood han trabajado con todos los demás que trabajan en Hollywood en un máximo de seis pasos. Es decir: K. Bacon ha trabajado con Fulano, operador de cámara, en la película J. Eso sería un paso. Bacon ha trabajado con la maquilladora Mengana en la película J, quien, a su vez trabajó en la película K. con el operador de cámara Fulano. Esto sería dos pasos. Y así, hasta un máximo de seis pasos, todos los trabajadores de Hollywood están conectados, directa o indirectamente, con todos los demás.
Lo mismo se podría aplicar a Paesa, y una veintena de personajes protagonistas de las alcantarillas de nuestra historia reciente, que, por H o por B, siempre acaban apareciendo, aunque sólo sea en un pequeño papel secundario.








Seis grados de separación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Número de Bacon - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Peritta (10 Abr 2021)

inMatrix dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> Hace mucho que no me paso por aquí pero veo que seguís comprometidos al pie del cañón por hacer justicia con este tema.
> ¡Enhorabuena! Eso os honra.
> Hoy y mañana estaré atenta por si queréis comentarme algo o tenéis alguna duda que yo pueda resolver.
> Un gran saludo.



¡Ole torera!.

Desde que La Cármen es por Aquí (antes Estadospañol, antaño Estepaís, y para los que _habemos_ vivido en color la leyenda blanquinegra ésa: España) un estereotipo, tocristo sabemos que los güevos con diéresis también les cuelgan a las mujeres.

Bueno, a unas más que a otras, claro.

Pero el sexo fuerte (aunque más canijas) sois ustedes ya que tenéis que parir. Nosotros solo somos el sexo bruto.
Así, sin desbravar. 

Toma coreanas pà ti, que te las has ganao:



Ya nos contarás los entresijos del vídeo aquél que borraste. Creo que el Santi está aún sin desbravar, pero yo soy más rencoroso que tú y ya no le escribo más por allí. Nunca doy la oportunidad de que me borren tres veces. 

¿Que no te gustan mis textos?. Pues te voy a dar la razón como hacía el Tito Livio. 

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Peritta (10 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> En concreto no he dado con nada que apunte al super espía Paesa. Pero no me extrañaría nada que apareciese en las notas que aún están por revelar.



Mire, tal y como está el patio me temo que la memorias del Jesulín de Ubriuque o las del Antonio-David iban a tener más difusión que las del Paesa.

Y éstas son lentejas.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (10 Abr 2021)

inMatrix dijo:


> Hoy y mañana estaré atenta por si queréis comentarme algo o tenéis alguna duda que yo pueda resolver.



Sí, yo tengo una duda, en principio a alguien que sepa más de leyes que yo, o si no, a cualquier experto en el tema Royuela. 
Santiago nos contó que, por fin, uno de la banda se había querellado. El J. Aremany. Cuando llegó el día de la cita en los juzgados nos contó todo tipo de irregularidades: Aremany no se presenta, la juez sale huyendo, y otras cosas raras. Me pregunto si a todas estas irregularidades no se las puede meter mano jurídicamente. ¿ No se podría denunciarles por prevaricación o algo parecido?


----------



## javvi (10 Abr 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> La operación es a todas luces una estafa y Paesa huye a Ginebra,



Cuando se trata de dinero sucio, se tendría que decir dinero suizo. porque no es como la ley de seis grados de Kevin Bacon, Suiza es la Roma del dinero sucio, todos los caminos conducen a ella.


Bimmer dijo:


> *Operación Sokoa*
> Después de cumplir condena, en 1986 se hizo pasar por un traficante de armas y vendió dos misiles antiaéreos a ETA. Lo que la banda terrorista no sabía era que los misiles llevaban unos sensores de localización y que su proveedor colaboraba con el servicio secreto español.



De haber algo relacionado con Paesa, tendrá que pasar por ahí. Hablo de memoria: en no sé qué nota, no sé si cuando se dirige a ZP, está mosqueado por alguna información que él relaciona con el GAL o algo así.


----------



## inMatrix (10 Abr 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ¡Ole torera!.
> ....
> 
> Ya nos contarás los entresijos del vídeo aquél que borraste. Creo que el Santi está aún sin desbravar, pero yo soy más rencoroso que tú y ya no le escribo más por allí. Nunca doy la oportunidad de que me borren tres veces.
> ...



Gracias por tus palabras.
Explico lo del vídeo:
Una tarde alguien “de mucho peso” me llama, me da la información y me dice que le urge que haga un video de ello. Lo compongo rápidamente y por la noche lo publico. Al día siguiente, sobre las 11h. otro alguien “de mucho peso” me envía un whatsapp diciendo que borre ese vídeo inmediatamente. Al minuto lo quité.
Tiempo después, hablando con ese otro alguien “de mucho peso” entendí que debía haberlo consultado también con él y le pedí disculpas.
Sois inteligentes. Seguro que me habéis entendido todo.



javvi dijo:


> Sí, yo tengo una duda, en principio a alguien que sepa más de leyes que yo, o si no, a cualquier experto en el tema Royuela.
> Santiago nos contó que, por fin, uno de la banda se había querellado. El J. Aremany. Cuando llegó el día de la cita en los juzgados nos contó todo tipo de irregularidades: Aremany no se presenta, la juez sale huyendo, y otras cosas raras. Me pregunto si a todas estas irregularidades no se las puede meter mano jurídicamente. ¿ No se podría denunciarles por prevaricación o algo parecido?



En ello está Presencia y el equipo de abogados de los Royuela.


----------



## Debunker (10 Abr 2021)

inMatrix dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> Hace mucho que no me paso por aquí pero veo que seguís comprometidos al pie del cañón por hacer justicia con este tema.
> ¡Enhorabuena! Eso os honra.
> Hoy y mañana estaré atenta por si queréis comentarme algo o tenéis alguna duda que yo pueda resolver.
> Un gran saludo.




!Bienvenida ¡


----------



## javvi (11 Abr 2021)

*¿ EXPEDIENTE LAUREANDO OUBIÑA? PICOS Y PALAS. PAZO DE BAIÓN.*
. _“Llegaré hasta donde haga falta *para que me devuelvan el Pazo de Baión*”_
El Tribunal Supremo confirma la legalidad de la expropiación después de 24 años que le embargase la Audiencia Nacional. 
_"Baltasar Garzón quien procedió a su completo embargo para hacer frente a la multa de la Operación Nécora, _*que ascendía a un total de 15 millones de pesetas"








Los Oubiña pierden definitivamente el pazo de Baión, icono del contrabando


El Supremo descarta el recurso de las hijas del traficante y avala la expropiación del icono del contrabando




www.elconfidencial.com




*


----------



## Debunker (11 Abr 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es si tenían una tecnica y una carretera preferida para provocar accidentes de tráfico como el que le provocan al Laurent del otro vídeo:




Eso me pregunto yo muchas veces, como se puede provocar un accidente donde solo el señalado muere? Yo no lo entiendo, supongo que lo más efectivo sería manipular el coche de la víctima , por ejemplo con fallos en los frenos del coche, pero no puedo imaginarme dos coches invistiendo a otro de tal forma que causara un accidente mortal que, además solo afecta al condenado a muerte y está tan bien ejecutado que la víctima muere, no queda herida de gravedad o no, sino muerta. Eso sin contar que la vía por la que viajara debería apenas tener tráfico para no tener testigos y debería ser además una vía con cierta peligrosidad porque en carretera recta o con curvas suaves por mucho que la embestida sea muy fuerte , no asegura que la víctima muera. No se, lo mismo alguna peli explica como eso se lleva a cabo, yo no lo entiendo.

He llegado a pensar que el "accidente" es solo el primer paso para que la víctima quede en manos de un equipo sanitario de la trama de Mena y sean esos los que rematan a la víctima in situ.


----------



## Sdenka (11 Abr 2021)

inMatrix dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> Hace mucho que no me paso por aquí pero veo que seguís comprometidos al pie del cañón por hacer justicia con este tema.
> ¡Enhorabuena! Eso os honra.
> Hoy y mañana estaré atenta por si queréis comentarme algo o tenéis alguna duda que yo pueda resolver.
> Un gran saludo.



Buenos días inMatrix, tengo una duda con respecto al escrito mostrado en el penúltimo video (min.6:42):

Si el IMLC fue creado en noviembre de 2001 y el doctor fue director del mismo entre mayo de 2002 y diciembre de 2006; ¿por qué figuran documentos firmados por él como director del IMLC en expedientes no comprendidos en ese período?

Por ejemplo en los expedientes nº 92, 357, 385, 472, 483 y 503 del año 1996.

Gracias.


----------



## elnota (11 Abr 2021)

inMatrix dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> Hace mucho que no me paso por aquí pero veo que seguís comprometidos al pie del cañón por hacer justicia con este tema.
> ¡Enhorabuena! Eso os honra.
> Hoy y mañana estaré atenta por si queréis comentarme algo o tenéis alguna duda que yo pueda resolver.
> Un gran saludo.



Hola inMatrix, no haces ya más vídeos con el Royuela fumador de puros y gran forofo del español?, seguramente todos sean fumadores de puros y periquitos, pero ya sabes a quién me refiero.


----------



## inMatrix (11 Abr 2021)

elnota dijo:


> Hola inMatrix, no haces ya más vídeos con el Royuela fumador de puros y gran forofo del español?, seguramente todos sean fumadores de puros y periquitos, pero ya sabes a quién me refiero.



Hola, de momento parece que está ocupado en otros menesteres. Veremos si en el futuro se anima de nuevo.


Sdenka dijo:


> Buenos días inMatrix, tengo una duda con respecto al escrito mostrado en el penúltimo video (min.6:42):
> 
> Si el IMLC fue creado en noviembre de 2001 y el doctor fue director del mismo entre mayo de 2002 y diciembre de 2006; ¿por qué figuran documentos firmados por él como director del IMLC en expedientes no comprendidos en ese período?
> 
> ...



Lo he consultado. En cuanto me respondan te digo.
Bien visto, por cierto.


----------



## inMatrix (11 Abr 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Eso me pregunto yo muchas veces, como se puede provocar un accidente donde solo el señalado muere? Yo no lo entiendo, supongo que lo más efectivo sería manipular el coche de la víctima , por ejemplo con fallos en los frenos del coche, pero no puedo imaginarme dos coches invistiendo a otro de tal forma que causara un accidente mortal que, además solo afecta al condenado a muerte y está tan bien ejecutado que la víctima muere, no queda herida de gravedad o no, sino muerta. Eso sin contar que la vía por la que viajara debería apenas tener tráfico para no tener testigos y debería ser además una vía con cierta peligrosidad porque en carretera recta o con curvas suaves por mucho que la embestida sea muy fuerte , no asegura que la víctima muera. No se, lo mismo alguna peli explica como eso se lleva a cabo, yo no lo entiendo.
> 
> He llegado a pensar que el "accidente" es solo el primer paso para que la víctima quede en manos de un equipo sanitario de la trama de Mena y sean esos los que rematan a la víctima in situ.



Eso se lo pregunté a Santi en una entrevista en mi canal.
Dijo que posiblemente los rematasen a posteriori. En algún expediente sí habla Ruiz explícitamente de la utilización de un mazo de goma para acabar la faena.


----------



## Kolobok (11 Abr 2021)

inMatrix dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> Hace mucho que no me paso por aquí pero veo que seguís comprometidos al pie del cañón por hacer justicia con este tema.
> ¡Enhorabuena! Eso os honra.
> Hoy y mañana estaré atenta por si queréis comentarme algo o tenéis alguna duda que yo pueda resolver.
> Un gran saludo.



Buenas tardes Inma, 

Primero de todo, agradecerte el memorable trabajo que estás haciendo respecto al Expediente Royuela, tienes madera de comunicadora y me considero gran fan de la archiconocida bocina. Muy injustos los ataques que has recibido por parte de unos pocos indeseables, pero bueno, son los riesgos a los que uno se somete cuando es valiente y toma un posicionamiento político/ideológico. 

Respecto al tema Royuela,

¿Qué opinas del vídeo que subió Santi con Jorge Garrido? ¿Crees que Ruiz (bajo la orden de Mena de que investigue a falangistas) haría un listado a partir de las páginas amarillas y una lista electoral de los años 80'? En esa lista hay miembros falangistas muertos hace 30 años ya...domicilios incorrectos, números de teléfono que no corresponden. ¿Esa chapuza se la coló a Mena?, Mena le habría hecho repetir la lista ¿Cómo que para algunas cosas son tan meticulosos y para otras tan chapuzas? Ruiz debe tener acceso a una de las mejores bases de datos de este país ¿y le presenta eso? ¿No crees que Santi debería filtrar mejor la información que tiene? Ese video hace mucho daño a su credibilidad.

Que opinas del tema de las fosas. Desde la familia Royuela Samit se nos dijo que tenían localizados los cuerpos, que Don Alberto tenía a gente de confianza vigilando que la banda del Mena no se llevase los restos, estaban convencidos de ir a cavar... ¿y en que ha quedado? Ni saben donde están los cuerpos, que se ocupe Marlaska de buscar las fosas....

Saludos y viva VOX !


----------



## Debunker (12 Abr 2021)

inMatrix dijo:


> Eso se lo pregunté a Santi en una entrevista en mi canal.
> Dijo que posiblemente los rematasen a posteriori. En algún expediente sí habla Ruiz explícitamente de la utilización de un mazo de goma para acabar la faena.



Gracias por tu contestación, eres la mejor del ER y viva VOX ¡


----------



## javvi (12 Abr 2021)

*ETA HACIÉNDOLE FAVORES A GUTIÉRREZ MELLADO Y EL QUE NO A LA CÁRCEL.*

Gutiérrez Mellado siempre anduvo en los servicios secretos. Fue uno de los que participaron en los convenios militares con los useños entre 1953 y 1955 en la instalación de las bases americanas.
Durante un tiempo abandona el ejercito y se pasa a la empresa privada porque el sueldo no le llegaba para mantener su familia .
Vuelve al ejercito en 1963, asciende a coronel, y pasó a la Sección de Operaciones del Estado Mayor Central. Participa como observador en varias operaciones de la OTAN. Desempeña labores de profesorado en el CESEDEM.
En sus discursos va preparando a la sociedad española de que al ejercito hay que restarle poder político y subordinarse a un poder civil.
En 1976 Juan Carlos I le asciende a teniente general. Adolfo Suárez le nombra vicepresidente de las Fuerzas Armadas.








Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org










*De Cartagena a la Galaxia de Isaac Peral . 17 de noviembre de 1978.*
el 11 de noviembre de 1978 Antonio Tejero, el capitán de la Policía Armada, Ricardo Sáenz de Ynestrillas, y los comandantes de Infantería Joaquín Rodríguez Solano y Manuel Vidal Francés se reunieron en la cafetería Galaxia de la calle Isaac Peral de Madrid, donde barajaron la posibilidad de un golpe de estado.
Vidal Francés decidió delatar la reunión, desmontando la conspiración. El propio Tejero, desde la cárcel, publicó un artículo en el ABC en el que declaraba: _«Entonces tomé café con tres amigos y otro más, que, pareciendo serlo, resultó un vulgar delator; tomamos café en la cafetería Galaxia"








Tejero intenta justificar la rebelión del 23 de febrero en un artículo publicado en "Abc"







elpais.com




_Se decidió como posible fecha del golpe el próximo 17 de noviembre, aprovechando que el Rey estaba de visita en Méjico.
Curiosamente, ese día en Cartagena, el teniente general Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado hizo una visita al Cuartel de Instrucción de Marinería con más de mil militares entre generales, jefes, oficiales y suboficiales de los tres ejércitos.
Estaban todos los jefes de la Tercera Región Militar, con capitanía en Valencia y al mando del capitán general Jaime Milans del Bosch, el capitán general de la Zona Marítima del Mediterráneo, Juan Carlos Muñoz-Delgado y Pinto.
Gutiérrez Mellado tuvo que escuchar al capitán de corbeta Gonzalo Casado, que empezó a enumerar las acciones terroristas ocurridas en los últimos años. Le preguntó si era posible votar una Constitución _«divorcista y atea»._ Gutiérrez Mellado le retiró la palabra.
El jefe de la Tercera Zona de la Guardia Civil, el general Juan Atarés Pena, grito: _«La Constitución es una gran mentira», «¡Arriba España y viva Franco!»_. Gutiérrez Mellado ordenó el arresto inmediato de Atarés y su expulsión de la sala. Atarés, mientras salía le gritó:_«¡Traidor!»_ con lo que recibío un gran aplauso.
Gutierrez Mellado tuvo que poner orden mandando la posición de firmes a los militares.
*Jaime Milans del Bosch* salió con Atarés. Poco después volvieron a la sala. Mellado le dijo a Atarés: «_Un general que lleva estrellas ha de llevarlas con honor»_. Atarés le respondió: _«masón, traidor, cerdo, cobarde, espía»._
Atarés sufrió un arresto disciplinario de seis meses y no tuvo un destino activo hasta 1980 en que le destinaron a Pamplona donde seria asesinado por ETA el 23 de diciembre de 1987. A la quinta fue la vencida, porque, antes, hubo otros cuatro intentos de ETA. "_He enterrado a muchos hombres vilmente asesinados por la espalda en el cumplimiento de su sagrado deber_». Había declarado prediciendo su propio destino.








El incidente de los generales Gutiérrez Mellado y Atarés en el Cuartel de Marinería


Ante altos mandos militares, el jefe de la Guardia Civil se enfrentó al vicepresidente del Gobierno y le espetó: «La Constitución es una gran mentira»




www.laverdad.es












Atarés, el general que llamó «traidor» a Gutiérrez Mellado


Tras varios enfrentamientos con el Gobierno en protesta por la política antiterrorista, este Guardia Civil retirado era asesinado por la etarra Mercedes Galdós con tres disparos por la espalda



www.abc.es





Volviendo a la Operación Galaxia, tras la delación, Tejero fue condenado a siete meses a prisión, e Ynestrillas fue condenado solamente a seis.








«Operación Galaxia»: la charla de café que pudo acabar en un golpe de Estado


El plan golpista de Tejero e Ynestrillas se forjó en una cafetería en Moncloa y fue calificado como «maniobra de cuatro locos» por la prensa española



www.abc.es




*Ricardo Sáenz de Ynestrillas* y sus acompañantes: el teniente coronel Carlos Vesteiro Pérez y el soldado Francisco Casillas Martín fueron asesinados en Madrid por ETA en 1986. Entre los miembros de ese comando de ETA estaba el sanguinario *Iñaki de Juana Chaos.*













Operación Galaxia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org









Ricardo Sáenz de Ynestrillas Martínez - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## javvi (12 Abr 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Buenos días inMatrix, tengo una duda con respecto al escrito mostrado en el penúltimo video (min.6:42):
> 
> Si el IMLC fue creado en noviembre de 2001 y el doctor fue director del mismo entre mayo de 2002 y diciembre de 2006; ¿por qué figuran documentos firmados por él como director del IMLC en expedientes no comprendidos en ese período?
> 
> ...



Buen aporte. Algo no cuadra.


----------



## Duda Metódica (12 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Buen aporte. Algo no cuadra.



Pues de ser esas fechas correctas no hay duda de que algo no cuadra.
No sería lo único que no cuadra en el expediente, por lo que se ha comentado en este foro y en los comentarios de youtube hay más cosas, desde el asesinado por dos motivos dispares, hasta el inexistente cargo de "capita en cap" en los Mossos d'Esquadra, que aparece en algunos documentos oficiales, o el mismísimo Arbitrium.
El bufete de la web arbitrium.es es identificado en uno de los videos de Santi como el Arbitrium cliente de Mena, pero no esta claro si el bufete de la página web es el mismo que encargaba los asesinatos. Según lo que se dice en arbitrium.es, el bufete aún no se había creado por ejemplo en las fechas en que murieron el padre de la presidenta del TSJ y sus socios. Es más entonces la que luego sería fundadora del bufete era estudiante de derecho. (Obviamente siempre podrían no ser ciertos esos datos que arbitrium.es publica en su web).
La gran cantidad de documentos del expediente juega a favor de su veracidad, pero en un volumen tan grande de papeles van saliendo grietas que si se quiere ser riguroso habría que intentar aclarar.


----------



## Sdenka (13 Abr 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Pues de ser esas fechas correctas no hay duda de que algo no cuadra.
> No sería lo único que no cuadra en el expediente, por lo que se ha comentado en este foro y en los comentarios de youtube hay más cosas, desde el asesinado por dos motivos dispares, hasta el inexistente cargo de "capita en cap" en los Mossos d'Esquadra, que aparece en algunos documentos oficiales, o el mismísimo Arbitrium.
> El bufete de la web arbitrium.es es identificado en uno de los videos de Santi como el Arbitrium cliente de Mena, pero no esta claro si el bufete de la página web es el mismo que encargaba los asesinatos. Según lo que se dice en arbitrium.es, el bufete aún no se había creado por ejemplo en las fechas en que murieron el padre de la presidenta del TSJ y sus socios. Es más entonces la que luego sería fundadora del bufete era estudiante de derecho. (Obviamente siempre podrían no ser ciertos esos datos que arbitrium.es publica en su web).
> La gran cantidad de documentos del expediente juega a favor de su veracidad, pero en un volumen tan grande de papeles van saliendo grietas que si se quiere ser riguroso habría que intentar aclarar.



Así es. Según linkedin, Arbitrium existe desde abril de 2003 y efectivamente hay varios expedientes de 2001 y 2002 en los que aparece dicho bufete. Para rizar más el rizo, resulta que hay dos expedientes anteriores a abril de 2003 (nº 768 y 772) en los que aparece Arbitrium que no fueron aportados por Alberto, sino encontrados en el archivo de la fiscalía mientras se practicaban las diligencias de 2009.


----------



## javvi (13 Abr 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Así es. Según linkedin, Arbitrium existe desde abril de 2003 y efectivamente hay varios expedientes de 2001 y 2002 en los que aparece dicho bufete. Para rizar más el rizo, resulta que hay dos expedientes anteriores a abril de 2003 (nº 768 y 772) en los que aparece Arbitrium que no fueron aportados por Alberto, sino encontrados en el archivo de la fiscalía mientras se practicaban las diligencias de 2009.



Todos esos documentos alguien tuvo que clasificarlos y organizarlos. Es un trabajo titánico. Suponemos humano a la persona, o el grupo, que lo hicieron. Los humanos cometen errores. Se tendría que distinguir qué son los documentos en sí y qué añadidos han puestos los ladrones de los documentos. A veces hay notas al margen escritas a boli. Otras notas serán escritas a máquina, o con el ordenador. 
Algunos errores son tan gordos que es claro que se trata de un descuido, puede ser incluso debido al cansancio. Por ejemplo: uno de los casos más sonados: el 539. Es de Antonio Herrero Lima. En el pdf donde están los ochocientos asesinados, en el 539 aparece Antonio Herrero de Miñón, que se supone que se ha confundido con *Miguel Herrero y Rodríguez de Miñón, *uno de los padres de la Constitución y que además fue tertuliano fijo en el programa de Antonio Herrero en la COPE.


----------



## Sdenka (13 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Se tendría que distinguir qué son los documentos en sí y qué añadidos han puestos los ladrones de los documentos.



¿Quieres decir que en los expedientes retirados por el del juzgado de instrucción nº21 del archivo general del TSJC el 17 de julio de 2009 se habrían incluido documentos falsos antes de su devolución? Es que no tengo claro si esos dos expedientes (768 y 772) pertenecen a ese grupo (no figuran en la relación de la página 2) o habían permanecido en el archivo todo el tiempo.


----------



## Peritta (13 Abr 2021)

Sí, general de bigada en 1970, de división en 1973 y teniente general en 1976. O pilló huecos y defunciones de las que hacen correr el escalafón, o el escalafón en el generalato corre que se las pela, o tenía muy "buenos" amigos, o este hombre estaba predestinado para ministro de defensa desde hacía años.

Luego puso el Felipe Gonzalez al Narcís Serra aquél y éste usó al CNI (o a la TIA, o como se llamara entonces) para espiar a toctristo. Incluyendo a los suyos claro. Fue gracias a aquellas escuchas que nos pudimos enterar que al Felipe Gonzalez sus compinchers le llamaban El Dios o el Number One.

Bendito País de Porteras.

No sé si al Sánchez le llamarán padrinno

así, con dos o tres enes.

Pues no conocía la carta que el Millans del Bosch le escribió a Gutierrez Mellado, aunque también habría que ver las circunstancias en que fue escrita y puede que no fuera la única y sí la que difundieron. Con el Millans detenido por "cumplir órdenes" y sacar los tanques por Valencia, que como fue a deshoras no asustarían a mucha gente, y éste general de inteligencia de Ministro de Defensa puesto de perfil y como quien oye llover sin mover un dedo por él ni echarle una mano.

No, si años después y por la cosa del GAL oiríamos decir al Felipe Gonzalez que se enteraba de las cosas por la prensa -joer qué tiempos aquellos cuando había prensa- y luego después oímos decir que lo del 11-M pilló con el paso cambiado a los de las cloacas, como si éstas también se enterasen de las cosas por la prensa.

Ya ves tú.

No sé por qué esa fijación con el Gutierrez Mellado don @javvi, que ya nos lleva publicadas unas cuántas postas con su vida y no con su muerte, que es el asunto que nos trae aquí.
¿Está insinuando que a Gutierrez Mellado se lo mandan cargar los militares por no luchar fuertemente contra la ETA?.

También hay militares masones, si es un complot militar el que da la orden y por el Caso Gabaldón de 1939, entonces mis sospechas caen más sobre los masones porque como ésos son anticristianos

tienen prohibido perdonar.


Sí, en lo de Gutierrez Mellado lo que no sabemos es el movil del crimen. ¿Le tenía ojeriza el Mena porque no le dio el pase _per nocta_ cuando hizo la mili?.
_____________________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (13 Abr 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir que en los expedientes retirados por el del juzgado de instrucción nº21 del archivo general del TSJC el 17 de julio de 2009 se habrían incluido documentos falsos antes de su devolución? Es que no tengo claro si esos dos expedientes (768 y 772) pertenecen a ese grupo (no figuran en la relación de la página 2) o habían permanecido en el archivo todo el tiempo.



No, yo no me refería a eso. Me refería a algo muy simple. Robas unos documentos. Los documentos son de papel, nada de pendrives, ni disquetes, ni discos duros externos. Imagino que si son originales, los manipulan con guantes de plástico con mucho cuidado ¿nosotros qué vemos? Yo creo que son fotocopias, sobre las fotocopias hacen anotaciones: algunas a boli. Después estas fotocopias son escaneadas, con las anotaciones incluidas. Parecen tonterías, pero yo creo que estos detalles son muy importantes. ¿nosotros qué estamos viendo realmente? Yo diría que la fotocopia del original escaneada para poderse ver en internet. Tres pasos.
El tema del que hablas tendré que verlo con más detenimiento. A mí me parece que esos casos los consigue la propia fiscal, una vez que están avisadas de lo que está pasando. Después les proporcionan originales o copias a los Royuela. No sé, se tendrá que ver con más tiempo.
De todos modos, independientemente de que haya grietas, cada vez tengo más la sensación de que nos están tomando el pelo. Todavía siguen con que si las fosas están en el lugar aquel a unos tres kilómetros de Vinaroz, cuando las notas de Almacellas dejan muy claro que las fosas deben estar a más de treinta kilómetros del núcleo urbano. Lo otro será, en todo caso, el chalet o base logística.


----------



## javvi (13 Abr 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No sé por qué esa fijación con el Gutierrez Mellado don @javvi, que ya nos lleva publicadas unas cuántas postas con su vida y no con su muerte, que es el asunto que nos trae aquí.



Y las que quedan, mientras las autoridades y el buen tiempo lo permitan. Creo haber dejado claro que no me creo necesariamente las razones que Mena le da a Ruiz (¿involucionismo?). Ruiz es un asesino profesional, y no tiene por qué entender las razones de la Alta Política. Qué más da lo que le diga Mena, lo importante es que al individuo x hay que liquidarlo. Y Ruiz sabe perfectamente cómo hacerlo.
Me deja usted pasmado, digo yo que será importante por qué le liquidaron. La nota de Mena no aclara nada. Entonces, según usted, no estamos aquí por lo que GM hizo cuando estaba vivo, fue por algo que hizo cuando ya estaba muerto. O sea, le mataron por lo que hizo estando muerto y por eso le mataron, Mire usted, yo me quedé en la lógica de Aristóteles, a mi estas paradojas se me escapan.


----------



## Peritta (14 Abr 2021)

Parece como si fuera usté sobrino de Millan del Bosch o algo.



javvi dijo:


> según usted, no estamos aquí por lo que GM hizo cuando estaba vivo, fue por algo que hizo cuando ya estaba muerto. O sea, le mataron por lo que hizo estando muerto y por eso le mataron, Mire usted...



No, no tergiverse mis palabras que no me va a sacar de mis casillas, yo estoy mu tranquilo, y además queda usté algo en ridículo.

Estamos averiguando si le mataron y cómo, el por qué es una pregunta que viene después.

Ruiz no es tan robot como usté deja entrever ya que engaña al Mena más de una vez.

¿Hace Ruiz de alcahuete de Mena?. Lo digo por el caso de la muchacha de Reus que acabó en un contenedor. Hay unas cuántas notas que le escribe a Ruiz:

Ruiz: Dolores/Reus. Que este jueves esté a las 19 en Sitges.

¿Le hacía de alcahuete o de mamporrero?.

Donde he encontrado alguna incongruencia es en el caso nº4 el del ingeniero Ramón Bach Portabella.
Debe de ser de familia rica o acomodada ya que La Vanguardia trae su enlace matrimonial en los años 60. Pero no he encontrado nada más de él salvo la esquela, cosa que me ha parecido muy rara al ser un ingeniero de buena familia. Pero tampoco me manejo yopor internet

En la esquela dice que murió cristianamente el día 2 de Agosto del 2005, pero en las notas de Ruiz dice que murió el día 1 y le dieron un tiro en la cabeza con una pistola con silenciador después de haber encontrado las autopsias o los informes originales a los que parece que les dieron el cambiazo.

Se supone que estaría de "rodriguez" dada la fecha, o el hombre se habría divorciado y vivía solo ya que Mena le aconseja hacerlo en su casa y rebuscar por los cajones.

En el parte de defunción no dice de qué murió. Un tal Manuel Martinez Vecoña emite el parte de defunción y dice incluso la hora de la muerte 21:13.
También dice que lo incineran, No sé si éso lo harían el día 3 ya que en la esquela dice que el 4 fue el funeral.
¿Se encuentra la familia el cadáver ya incinerado?.

El mandatario (no sé lo que es un mandatario) que también aparece en el parte de defunción es un tal Ignacio Navarro García.



Bueno, y aquí dejo el vídeo del otro día que nadie ha querido hacer el esfuerzo de publicarlo. No, no os lesionéis. Total que si no lo hace nadie lo haré yo, pero luego no me acuséis de acaparar protagonismo cabrones.



___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (14 Abr 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No, no tergiverse mis palabras que no me va a sacar de mis casillas, yo estoy mu tranquilo, y además queda usté algo en ridículo.
> 
> Estamos averiguando si le mataron y cómo, el por qué es una pregunta que viene después.
> 
> Ruiz no es tan robot como usté deja entrever ya que engaña al Mena más de una vez.



Será que tenemos maneras totalmente distintas de cómo se debe enfocar el ER. Si usted tiene algo que añadir sobre cómo mataron a GM, si es que realmente le mataron, hágalo. Yo, ahí, no veo más que un callejón sin salida. ¿tengo que esperar a que usted resuelva ese asunto para preguntarme el por qué?
Y si hablamos de tergiversación: ¿qué tiene que ver que Ruiz, a veces, engañe a Mena con que Mena no entre a darle mil explicaciones a Ruiz de por qué los jefes le han dado la orden de acabar con tan insigne caballero? No estamos en la operación Chumi ,ni Toro. Es una cosa mucho más compleja.
Son dos maneras opuestas de entender el ER, usted piensa que yo me voy por los cerros de Úbeda y yo pienso que con su estrechez de miras es imposible entender nada.


----------



## Sdenka (14 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> No, yo no me refería a eso. Me refería a algo muy simple. Robas unos documentos. Los documentos son de papel, nada de pendrives, ni disquetes, ni discos duros externos. Imagino que si son originales, los manipulan con guantes de plástico con mucho cuidado ¿nosotros qué vemos? Yo creo que son fotocopias, sobre las fotocopias hacen anotaciones: algunas a boli. Después estas fotocopias son escaneadas, con las anotaciones incluidas. Parecen tonterías, pero yo creo que estos detalles son muy importantes. ¿nosotros qué estamos viendo realmente? Yo diría que la fotocopia del original escaneada para poderse ver en internet. Tres pasos.
> El tema del que hablas tendré que verlo con más detenimiento. A mí me parece que esos casos los consigue la propia fiscal, una vez que están avisadas de lo que está pasando. Después les proporcionan originales o copias a los Royuela. No sé, se tendrá que ver con más tiempo.



Los dos expedientes a los que me refiero sí son fotocopias escaneadas. Tres pasos, como dices. Pero hemos visto otras notas escaneadas directamente del original, donde se puede ver por ejemplo el color amarillo del post-it o la tinta azul del bolígrafo.

Entre los expedientes que se encuentran en 2009, podemos diferenciar dos grupos: los que se habían quedado olvidados en el archivo y los que el del juzgado de instrucción nº21 retiró el 17 de julio, que después se recuperaron. Me refiero a que no sé si esos dos expedientes pertenecen a uno u otro grupo. 



javvi dijo:


> De todos modos, independientemente de que haya grietas, cada vez tengo más la sensación de que nos están tomando el pelo. Todavía siguen con que si las fosas están en el lugar aquel a unos tres kilómetros de Vinaroz, cuando las notas de Almacellas dejan muy claro que las fosas deben estar a más de treinta kilómetros del núcleo urbano. Lo otro será, en todo caso, el chalet o base logística.



Hace unos días comentabas que Ruiz desobedecía, guardando notas en lugar de destruirlas. E igual que desobedecía esa orden, también desobedecía otras y/o mostraba su desacuerdo con ellas. Podría ser el caso de ese requisito (pudieron existir notas o conversaciones que desconocemos) y que finalmente lo hubieran descartado manteniendo los otros tres.

Con respecto a la palabra “chalet” discrepamos, pues yo interpreto que es un eufemismo de fosa, no de base logística.


----------



## javvi (14 Abr 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Los dos expedientes a los que me refiero sí son fotocopias escaneadas. Tres pasos, como dices. Pero hemos visto otras notas escaneadas directamente del original, donde se puede ver por ejemplo el color amarillo del post-it o la tinta azul del bolígrafo.
> 
> Entre los expedientes que se encuentran en 2009, podemos diferenciar dos grupos: los que se habían quedado olvidados en el archivo y los que el del juzgado de instrucción nº21 retiró el 17 de julio, que después se recuperaron. Me refiero a que no sé si esos dos expedientes pertenecen a uno u otro grupo.
> 
> ...



Pudiera ser que Ruiz también desobedeciese en ese asunto. No lo creo, siendo algo tan delicado, (algo que tirando del hilo podría acabar con el R-78. y supongo que eso es lo que nos atrae del ER). 
Pero el problema no está en Ruiz y Mena. El problema está ahora en los Royuela y sus colaboradores. 
No es lo mismo que se interprete que Ruiz engaña a Mena, que hacer como si no hubiesen leído lo que dice el manual básico de las fosas (que aparece en las notas de Almacellas: la primera de las tres fosas, pero la última que nos muestran los Royuela). Es muy simple, sólo tiene cuatro premisas: terreno público, no cultivable, lo suficiente blando para cavar con facilidad unos dos metros de profundidad y a más de treinta kilómetros del núcleo urbano.
Los Royuela siguen con ese lugar a unos tres kilómetros de Vinaroz. Yo no recuerdo que hayan dicho: pensamos que Ruiz incumplió lo que le ordenó Mena, y al final, en vez de irse a treinta km de Vinaroz lo hicieron a sólo tres. 
Hacen como si se les hubiese pasado desapercibido un detalle tan importante. Lo mismo en ese terrenito a menos de un km de Mequinenza. A mí no me parece serio, y cada vez me ofrecen más dudas.
En lo otro estamos de acuerdo: tres pasos ¿no? En algunos casos puede que sólo dos. 
1º Documento original de papel (se suponen en el zulo de Francia. Sólo recuerdo una ocasión en la que Alberto manipula originales, con guantes de plástico y sólo los toca él, Santiago maneja las fotocopias)
2º Fotocopia también de papel, en las que puede haber anotaciones a boli, o mecanografiadas. 
3º Escaneo de las fotocopias, con las anotaciones de los Royuela incluidas, para que se puedan ver en internet.


----------



## Debunker (14 Abr 2021)

Esta tarde, 17 horas, según anuncia El Arconte, un directo con el tema de la rectificación del EL País sobre el ER, según dice buenas noticias.


----------



## Canaya67 (14 Abr 2021)

Por fin sacan desinformación de D.Alberto en prensa nacional y esto me hace pensar que es real su relación de notas
Dale un Público


----------



## Peritta (14 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Será que tenemos maneras totalmente distintas de cómo se debe enfocar el ER. Si usted tiene algo que añadir sobre cómo mataron a GM, si es que realmente le mataron, hágalo. Yo, ahí, no veo más que un callejón sin salida. ¿tengo que esperar a que usted resuelva ese asunto para preguntarme el por qué?
> Y si hablamos de tergiversación: ¿qué tiene que ver que Ruiz, a veces, engañe a Mena con que Mena no entre a darle mil explicaciones a Ruiz de por qué los jefes le han dado la orden de acabar con tan insigne caballero? No estamos en la operación Chumi ,ni Toro. Es una cosa mucho más compleja.
> Son dos maneras opuestas de entender el ER, usted piensa que yo me voy por los cerros de Úbeda y yo pienso que con su estrechez de miras es imposible entender nada.



Yo todavía sigo sin poner la mano en el fuego por el expediente Royuela señor.
Si prefiere al Voodoo como abogado del diablo, vale, pero es más aburrido que un cuenco de arroz, yo soy más entretenido.
Lo que pasa es que soy un mal abogado del diablo porque ya me gustaría a mí no creerme el expediente Royuela.

Pero alguien tendrá que hacer de ello y muchas gracias a @Sdenka por apuntar el cañón, yo ya he hablado del nº4 pero es porque no domino los .pdf ésos y cuando me voy del computer el hijoeputa del sistema me vuelve a mandar a la primera página (y ahora tengo que ir a transplantar los pimientos, que aún no se pueden sembrar, por las heladas a destiempo digo) y cuando vuelvo insiste el sistema es que vea la puta primera página y tiene mil ciento y pico. Total que al caso nº 96 aún no he llegado.

Ya me vale a mí.

No, si está bien que nos llame la atención respecto al Gutierrez Mellado, que no sería tan trigo limpio como nos vendieron y está bien que lo traiga a colación, pero si no hay nada más que añadir, no nos haga reportajes, que los buscadores solo encuentran lo que quieren que encuentres y está la Wikipedia que da vergüenza ajena.
Ya le digo que del nº4 no he encontrado ninguna reseña mas que la nota de sociedad cuando se casó y la esquela cuando se murió. El resto son reseñas de un blog que alguien habrá abierto (muchas gracias y ole tus güevos, a ver si me paso por allí pero ahora estoy entretenido con el huerto) y nada más.
Total que no me fío de los buscadores y mucho menos de usté mesié.
Ello no quita para que mantengamos las formas, digo yo.

Al nº4 se lo cargan porque tiene evidencias de cambiazos en los archivos (el Arimany Manso siempre dice que ha recibido los 2.000 euros por sus gestiones profesionales y "burocrátikas") luego opino que en las dependencias policiales los únicos que deberán ir armados son los de los archivos -y las becarias del laboratorio- 



Spoiler



Ahora tendré que describir al sargento Kim de la policía Benetérita coreana como un "sugar dady", jua, jua, jua y no como un coreano guaperas. La realidad termina superando a la ficción aún antes de empezar a escribirla.

Jesús qué cruz.



y los demás que entreguen los fierros y los fuscos al maestro armero nada más entrar por la puerta.



Fíate de la Guardia Civil y no corras.

_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (14 Abr 2021)

*IÑAKI DE JUANA CHAOS. EL ETARRA FACHA Y SU INSONDABLE FAMILIA.*​
Ya mencionamos a este carnicero en el poste anterior dedicado a los etarras que le hacían favores a *Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado*. Merece la pena pararse un poco más en este sujeto.

José Ignacio de Juana Chaos, más conocido como Iñaki de Juana Chaos, fue militante de Fuerza Nueva (fundada por el abuelo del autor del relato, citado en otro poste anterior, de los comienzos de Gutiérrez Mellado nada más terminar la Guerra Civil)





Antes de ser asesino etarra, De Juana Chaos fue `facha´ furibundo - Foro Vandal







vandal.elespanol.com












Formó parte de la primera promoción de la Ertzaintza(creada en 1982). En 1983 huyó a Francia tras descubrirse su pertenencia a ETA. Además del asesinato de Ynestrillas, ese mismo año participó en el atentado de la plaza de la República Dominicana con el resultado de doce guardias civiles en prácticas muertos y cuarenta y cinco heridos.

Lo más curioso de este sanguinario veleta es su familia.

Su padre, el médico *Daniel de Juana Rubio*, combatió durante La Guerra Civil en el bando nacional, fue condecorado con una medalla de campaña, dos cruces rojas y una cruz de guerra. De todo ello da fe un carné de Falange Española y de las Jons expedido el 16 de octubre de 1943.
La madre, *Esperanza Chaos*, nació en Tetuán, donde su padre, militar del Ejército Español, estaba destinado.
Tuvieron dos hijos: Altamira e Iñaki.








<i>El País</i> revela el "rostro humano" de De Juana antes de que el Supremo decida sobre la situación penal del terrorista


Un día antes de que el Pleno de la Sala de lo Penal del Tribunal Supremo decida sobre la situación penal de Ignacio de Juana, el diario progubernamental muestra el "rostro humano" del terrorista. En un reportaje que cuenta cómo la madre del etarra fue cuidada antes de morir por la viuda de un...




www.libertaddigital.com




En 1979, ETA asesinó al comandante: *José María Herrera*, que estaba casado con *María Teresa Embid*. El hijo de ambos era, por entonces, el novio de Altamira, la hermana de Iñaki de Juana Chaos. En el entierro de su padre tuvo que contener al Iñaki de extrema derecha: “_Oye, por favor, ni tu ni tus amigos (de Fuerza Nueva) vayáis a formar un espectáculo en el entierro de mi padre_”. Cuatro años después, Iñaki se uniría a ETA y mataría a 25 personas.
Cuando huyó a Francia, la madre del etarra explicó este cambio así: “_Han sido las malas compañías. Tal vez una mujer”_. Estas cosas pasan hasta en las mejores familias, como el cuñado del banquero Botín: Iñaki O Shea, que también ingresó en ETA.
Altamira y Jesús María Herrera, el hijo del militar, se casaron y después se divorciaron. Además María Teresa Embid fue quien cuidó a la madre de Iñaki Esperanza Chaos en sus últimos años enferma de Alzheimer.( o sea, la viuda de un asesinado por ETA cuida a la madre de un etarra, que además son vecinas y ex consuegras ).








José María Herrera Hernández







mapadelterror.com






A principios de los años sesenta, Iñaki de Juana Chaos, curso el bachillerato ,en Guadalajara, se instaló en el *Colegio Doctor de la Fuente Chaos,* ya que era pariente del eminente medico que dirigía el colegio: *Alfonso de la Fuente Chaos*
De estar emparentados por el apellido Chaos, no sería hermano de la madre del etarra, ya que es el primer apellido de ella y el segundo de él. Quizás fuese el primo de la madre y tío segundo del etarra.
Alfonso de la Fuente Chaos fue un prestigioso cirujano, procurador en Las Cortes Españolas (desde el 43 hasta el 77). Presidente de la Federación Española de Futbol entre 1956 y 1960.








Alfonso de la Fuente Chaos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Alfonso de la Fuente Chaos se casó con *Rosario Perucho Ruescas.*
El matrimonio tuvo cuatro hijos, entre ellos* Maribel De la Fuente Perucho,* que se casó con *José Luis Bermúdez de Castro Acaso*.








Family tree of Dª.Maribel de la Fuente Perucho


Discover the family history of Dª.Maribel de la Fuente Perucho.




gw.geneanet.org




Un productor de cine, sobre el que circulan historias muy siniestras. Se le asocia al clan de la Moraleja, que estuvo relacionado con el caso *Alcácer*. Fue uno de los cuatro nombrados por *Fernando García,* el padre de *Miriam*, una de las tres chicas de Alcácer, y *Juan Ignacio Blanco*, su periodista, criminólogo, inseparable, en el programa de *Pepe Navarro* _Esta noche cruzamos el Missisipi_ de Telecinco. Los otros tres nombres eran *Alfonso Calvé,* *Luis Solana*, *Francisco Laína*. Juan Ignacio Blanco Y Fernando García volvieron a nombrar esos cuatro individuos en relación con Alcácer, un día después en las mañanas de COPE, entonces dirigida por *Antonio Herrero Lima.*
_Juan Ignacio Blanco y Fernando García acuden al programa de Antonio Herrero: (unsurcoenlasombra.com 9 nov 2015):...Estas acusaciones lanzadas por Fernando García y Juan Ignacio Blanco tuvieron su continuación el 31 de Enero de 1997 en el programa La Mañana de la Cadena COPE, que dirigía Antonio Herrero, en el que se detallaba que dichas personas formaban parte de una red...implicada en la desaparición de al menos unas 150 niñas... 03 02 97 (ABC 04/02/1997)_








A LA SALA SEGUNDA DE LO PENAL DEL TRIBUNAL SUPREMO - PDF Descargar libre


A LA SALA SEGUNDA DE LO PENAL DEL TRIBUNAL SUPREMO Gonzalo Luis Fontenla Vázquez, con DNI T, funcionario del centro penitenciario de La Lama (Pontevedra) sobre los 193 asesinatos cometidos en 4




docplayer.es




Pepe Navarro, tuvo un segundo programa _La sonrisa del Pelícano_, que pronto fue cancelado. Y, desde entonces, esta estrella de la televisión fue condenado a la muerte social. .Apenas ha picoteado los medios desde entonces, el que protagonizó los late night shows de los noventa, puesto, que en años posteriores heredarían otros como Sardá o Buenafuente.








Alcàsser. El Clan de La Moraleja.


Crimen de Alcasser, Alcacer, Antonio Angles, Miriam, Toñi, Desirée, Miguel Ricart, bandera falsa, conspiracion, Nozick, sionismo, crisis




lawebdelassombras.blogspot.com




Sobre la muerte biológica de Antonio Herrero Lima tenemos una versión conocida por todos los seguidores del ER: el caso 539.
En la nota a Ruiz, Mena le cuenta que hay que aprovechar_ "la baza psicológica de que dos semanas atrás .José María Aznar pidió que se lo sacaran de encima a gente de su partido por los reiterados ataques que le hacía desde la COPE."_
El mismo *Federico Jiménez Losantos *contribuyó a que las sospechas recayesen en *Aznar* en un artículo en el que contaba que el día anterior al fallecimiento de Antonio Herrero, Aznar, ya residente en la Moncloa, les invitó a cenar a él y al otro *Herrero*: *Luis.* Después de saludar a la señora Botella y a los niños, y de que Aznar les diese una lección de economía, según Losantos, Aznar empezó a arremeter contra Antonio Herrero. "_ Aznar estaba francamente molesto, qué digo molesto, verdaderamente enfadado; bueno, enfadado es poco; absolutamente indignado, pero indignado del todo, ilimitada, superlativa, apocalípticamente, con Antonio Herrero"_
Luis Herrero incluso se atrevió a encararse al presidente: "_Mira, Presidente, antes de seguir, que el malentendido no quede entre nosotros: antes me colgarán del palo mayor que traicionar a Antonio."_
Tras un largo tira y afloja con el presidente, ya de vuelta en el coche, Luis Herrero sentenció: "_No te engañes, nadie va a mover un dedo por Antonio. La oposición no lo perdona. El Gobierno no lo tolera. Los obispos no quieren líos. Quedamos nosotros y poco más. Pero muy poco más. Porque, claro, ahora empezarán las traiciones. Fede, por favor, no, otra vez a la guerra, no. Otra vez Antena 3, no. Qué horror. Qué aburrimiento."_
A la mañana siguiente fue el propio Luis Herrero el que despertó a Losantos
llamándole por teléfono: "_Federico... Antonio Herrero... se ha muerto_."


- EL MUNDO | Suplemento cronica 571 - LA MUERTE DE ANTONIO HERRERO


La nota de Mena a Ruiz dice encargo de muy arriba. Es difícil saber el motivo exacto de por qué eliminaron a Antonio Herrero, y no por falta de motivos, si no porque eran tantos que cualquiera sabe. O quizá estos motivos se relacionaban unos con otros y, en realidad, era un solo con varias ramificaciones: El Gal, la corrupción descomunal de los socialistas, el haberse atrevido a tocar el tema tabú. por excelencia, Alcácer.
Otro dato curioso en las notas es que Ruiz comenta: "_En círculos próximos al periodista, he podido saber que mañana, 2 de mayo, piensa hacerse a la mar con su embarcación Felicitas para practicar submarinismo"_
Otro misterio: ¿quiénes podrían ser los del círculo próximo a Antonio Herrero que facilitaron la información a Ruiz a través de algún colaborador?


Mena manda al sargento Ruiz el asesinato del periodista Antonio Herrero Lima de la COPE – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


----------



## javvi (14 Abr 2021)

*El Fiscal Mena investigó a su mujer y la la del magistrado de la APB Gerad Thomas
*


----------



## Sdenka (15 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Pudiera ser que Ruiz también desobedeciese en ese asunto. No lo creo, siendo algo tan delicado, (algo que tirando del hilo podría acabar con el R-78. y supongo que eso es lo que nos atrae del ER).
> Pero el problema no está en Ruiz y Mena. El problema está ahora en los Royuela y sus colaboradores.
> No es lo mismo que se interprete que Ruiz engaña a Mena, que hacer como si no hubiesen leído lo que dice el manual básico de las fosas (que aparece en las notas de Almacellas: la primera de las tres fosas, pero la última que nos muestran los Royuela). Es muy simple, sólo tiene cuatro premisas: terreno público, no cultivable, lo suficiente blando para cavar con facilidad unos dos metros de profundidad y a más de treinta kilómetros del núcleo urbano.
> Los Royuela siguen con ese lugar a unos tres kilómetros de Vinaroz. Yo no recuerdo que hayan dicho: pensamos que Ruiz incumplió lo que le ordenó Mena, y al final, en vez de irse a treinta km de Vinaroz lo hicieron a sólo tres.
> Hacen como si se les hubiese pasado desapercibido un detalle tan importante. Lo mismo en ese terrenito a menos de un km de Mequinenza. A mí no me parece serio, y cada vez me ofrecen más dudas.



En mi opinión ahí lo has expresado muy bien: “Hacen como si...”. Pero es evidente que lo habrán pensado y dado mil vueltas, aunque no lo expliquen, como muchas otras cosas en el ER.



javvi dijo:


> En lo otro estamos de acuerdo: tres pasos ¿no? En algunos casos puede que sólo dos.
> 1º Documento original de papel (se suponen en el zulo de Francia. Sólo recuerdo una ocasión en la que Alberto manipula originales, con guantes de plástico y sólo los toca él, Santiago maneja las fotocopias)
> 2º Fotocopia también de papel, en las que puede haber anotaciones a boli, o mecanografiadas.
> 3º Escaneo de las fotocopias, con las anotaciones de los Royuela incluidas, para que se puedan ver en internet.



Documentos originales recuerdo al menos otro, unos cuadernos de tapas azules, que Alberto cogía sin guantes y le decía a Santiago que él no los tocara. ¿Dónde quieres llegar con todo esto?



Peritta dijo:


> muchas gracias a @Sdenka por apuntar el cañón, yo ya he hablado del nº4 pero es porque no domino los .pdf ésos



Gracias Peritta, eres muy amable, aunque no tiene mérito ninguno, pues esos hechos siempre estuvieron ahí. Pero no lo vi hasta que Santiago quiso, hasta que mostró ese documento completo en el video. ¿Por qué lo haría?

Lo del nº4 sí que tiene mérito. Para no manejarte con los pdf, has dado con uno muy importante!


----------



## Bimmer (15 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> No, yo no me refería a eso. Me refería a algo muy simple. Robas unos documentos. Los documentos son de papel, nada de pendrives, ni disquetes, ni discos duros externos. Imagino que si son originales, los manipulan con guantes de plástico con mucho cuidado ¿nosotros qué vemos? Yo creo que son fotocopias, sobre las fotocopias hacen anotaciones: algunas a boli. Después estas fotocopias son escaneadas, con las anotaciones incluidas. Parecen tonterías, pero yo creo que estos detalles son muy importantes. ¿nosotros qué estamos viendo realmente? Yo diría que la fotocopia del original escaneada para poderse ver en internet. Tres pasos.
> El tema del que hablas tendré que verlo con más detenimiento. A mí me parece que esos casos los consigue la propia fiscal, una vez que están avisadas de lo que está pasando. Después les proporcionan originales o copias a los Royuela. No sé, se tendrá que ver con más tiempo.
> De todos modos, independientemente de que haya grietas, cada vez tengo más la sensación de que nos están tomando el pelo. Todavía siguen con que si las fosas están en el lugar aquel a unos tres kilómetros de Vinaroz, cuando las notas de Almacellas dejan muy claro que las fosas deben estar a más de treinta kilómetros del núcleo urbano. Lo otro será, en todo caso, el chalet o base logística.



Se nota mucha complicidad entre Serrano y Royuela, como si tuvieran trato desde hace mucho tiempo, se aprecia también en este vídeo de Febrero :




A mi hay muchas cosas que me escaman del ER, por nombrar una simple pero a la vez importante : no subieron vídeo de cuando presentaron el ER en la comandancia de Mequinenza, es decir, que se viera en vídeo cómo entran a la comandancia, graban de pecho para abajo a los guardias civiles y todo el proceso de la explicación del ER y la presentación de las pruebas, haberlo hecho así habría dado más veracidad que de la manera que lo hicieron : 





Ante tantas incongruencias, mi teoría es la siguiente, existe un grupo de gente que tiene varios ER ajenos al ER que conocemos, el sistema sabe de la existencia de dicho grupo, los Royuela pueden estar parcial o totalmente controlados por el sistema, de ahí que no sean censurados y que encima un periódico con muchos lectores como El País haya hablado de él aunque sea para mal, pero ha hablado, lo que le da una publicidad importante.

El ER es real pero los Royuela al estar controlados han podido hacer un pacto con el sistema, (Estado, administración, CNI, como queráis llamarlo), dinero y cargos importantes en la administración a cambio de servir como una muestra de estudio del comportamiento humano, el sistema recopila una información muy importante, sabe qué sucedería si un escándalo sale a la luz y ya no le pillaría por sorpresa en caso de que el dicho grupo presente pruebas de ER distintos.


Como digo, parcial o totalmente controlados, y son una familia numerosa y sólo dan la cara dos miembros, los otros no quieren saber nada del tema, también puede ser que estén controlados y no lo sepan que lo están, a diferencia de sus topos y quienes les hayan dado o vendido la documentación.


----------



## javvi (15 Abr 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> En mi opinión ahí lo has expresado muy bien: “Hacen como si...”. Pero es evidente que lo habrán pensado y dado mil vueltas, aunque no lo expliquen, como muchas otras cosas en el ER.



Sí, pero esto es demasiado. El manual tiene cuatro premisas, no cuatrocientas. Si fuese esto último, se podría entender que se les hubiese pasado la trescientos veintiocho. Están ya rozando el ridículo.


Sdenka dijo:


> Documentos originales recuerdo al menos otro, unos cuadernos de tapas azules, que Alberto cogía sin guantes y le decía a Santiago que él no los tocara. ¿Dónde quieres llegar con todo esto?



Otro buen aporte esos papeles. Y la pregunta: ¿es a mí o al siguiente?


Bimmer dijo:


> A mi hay muchas cosas que me escaman del ER, por nombrar una simple pero a la vez importante : no subieron vídeo de cuando presentaron el ER en la comandancia de Mequinenza, es decir, que se viera en vídeo cómo entran a la comandancia, graban de pecho para abajo a los guardias civiles y todo el proceso de la explicación del ER y la presentación de las pruebas, haberlo hecho así habría dado más veracidad que de la manera que lo hicieron



Totalmente cierto. Ya ha quedado claro. Los Royuela, y todo lo que pueda haber detrás, están jugando con nosotros también. Lo que pasa es que el juego debe estar llegando a su fin, si no, no se entiende meteduras de pata tan gordas. Ya no se sostiene.


----------



## Aresti (15 Abr 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Se nota mucha complicidad entre Serrano y Royuela, como si tuvieran trato desde hace mucho tiempo, se aprecia también en este vídeo de Febrero :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que los royuela son parte del sistema. Enmierdar de tal forma que cualquier noticia que salga parezca mentira. Entre todas las mentiras puede haber una verdad que queda camuflada por estos cantamañanas.

Están consentidos. Por mucho menos cualquier fiscal les hubiera empurado.


----------



## Peritta (16 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *IÑAKI DE JUANA CHAOS. EL ETARRA FACHA Y SU INSONDABLE FAMILIA.*​



He sufrido varios colapsos informáticos y he perdido muchos textos, pero recuerdo que los de la "cúpula" etrarra le decían a éste que dejara la huelga de hambre, que no eran horas. Él no les hizo caso y se salió con la suya y le pusieron de patitas en la calle, ahora está en Venezuela.
Pero aún me ha quedado éste que más o menos da fe de aquello aunque la primera referencia sea al juez Garzón.

*17 - Noviembre - 2006
NO TODOS VAN A SER JUECES-ESTRELLA SEÑALADOS POR EL ESPÍRITU SANTO




*

a nada que se acerquen por cualquiera de sus sucursales.


Por fin alguien de la judicatura ha tenido dos dedos de frente y dos pelotillas en la entrepierna para aclararle las cosas al tío Zapatero.

Efectivamente, un _suseñoría_ de ésos ha dicho por ahí que los jueces poco o nada saben de política exterior ni de relaciones internacionales (bueno, uno hay que dice que sí, pero es el de siempre), y que si la condena a De Juana Chaos perjudica seriamente a las conversaciones de paz ésas que se trae el gobierno con, se entiende que, el enemigo, lo que debería hacer el gobierno es modificar las leyes y no pasarles el marrón a los jueces instándoles a no aplicar el código penal vigente.







En fin, que ellos no están inmersos en ningún proceso de paz, mayormente porque no creen estar en guerra con _naide_.

Pero que si la cosa les corre mucha prisa y no se pueden esperar a los trámites reglamentarios, bien pueden emitir decretos e indultos, que mecanismos para ello tienen. Vaya, que si quieren peces pues eso mismo,



que se mojen el culo.

Don @javvi no creo que haya en España ningún punto que esté a más de 30 kilómetros de ningún nucleo urbano. No confunda unas notas escritas a vuelapluma con el manual del enterrador furtivo.


PD.- Como cierren el canal de Youtube o la página web, los que decís que los Royuela son parte del sistema o que están amparados por poderosas manos detrás, os las tendréis que envainar.

Las lenguas digo.
__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (16 Abr 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ante tantas incongruencias, mi teoría es la siguiente, existe un grupo de gente que tiene varios ER ajenos al ER que conocemos, el sistema sabe de la existencia de dicho grupo, los Royuela pueden estar parcial o totalmente controlados por el sistema, de ahí que no sean censurados y que encima un periódico con muchos lectores como El País haya hablado de él aunque sea para mal, pero ha hablado, lo que le da una publicidad importante.
> 
> El ER es real pero los Royuela al estar controlados han podido hacer un pacto con el sistema, (Estado, administración, CNI, como queráis llamarlo), dinero y cargos importantes en la administración a cambio de servir como una muestra de estudio del comportamiento humano, el sistema recopila una información muy importante, sabe qué sucedería si un escándalo sale a la luz y ya no le pillaría por sorpresa en caso de que el dicho grupo presente pruebas de ER distintos.
> 
> ...



Madre mia, he acabado mareado. ¿De verdad cree usted en esa teoría tan retorcida? Como casi siempre, es todo mucho más sencillo. La praxis del mismo y el desarrollo general de la trama ya lo conocemos todos. Evidentemente, por precaución, los Royuela no han soltado toda la información que revele la verdadera intrahistoria del Expediente, pero también han dicho que la irán vertiendo poco a poco. No están "controlados" por nadie. Anda que no se lo han hecho pagar caro. No hay ningún Q en España, ni ninguna facción "buena" en la cúspide del poder. El sistema está completamente podrido en las cuatro direcciones. Más le vale que esto no salga a la luz pública o que adquiera siquiera la más mínima proyección pública. Pilar Baselga, que se presenta como candidata a la Asamblea de Madrid este 4 de mayo, ya ha dicho que en caso de salir elegida pondrá, entre otras cosas, el Expediente encima de la mesa. Eso si que puede ser explosivo.


----------



## javvi (16 Abr 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Don @javvi no creo que haya en España ningún punto que no esté a más de 30 kilómetros de ningún nucleo urbano. No confunda unas notas escritas a vuelapluma con el manual del enterrador furtivo.



Yo, ni quito ni pongo rey. Lo de vuelapluma me parece demasiado ligero para algo en lo que no puede haber el menor fallo, según las notas. Hablan de dos sitios: el chalet, que está a unos ocho km de Almacellas. Dice que la dirección está en el dorso. Esto no nos lo enseña los Royuela. Quizá ellos sólo manejan las fotocopias y se les ha olvidado hacer la fotocopia de la otra cara del folio.
Da una indicación más: en realidad está más cerca de la vecina Suchs: 1 km y medio hacia dentro. ¿qué es hacia dentro? ¿norte, sur, este, oeste?
Una vez que ya tienen el chalet, llegan unas instrucciones. las famosas cuatro premisas. Esto quiere decir que todavía no han localizado un segundo lugar que según Mena tiene que ser público, no cultivable, blando para poder cavar unos dos metros de profundidad y a más de 30 km del núcleo urbano.
Las notas son muy claras. El chalet está para trasladar ahí a los inquilinos, que van de uno en uno y, a veces, dos.
Me podrá decir que Mena y Ruiz no siempre se dicen la verdad. Sí, pero, o bien, es porque son unas ratas, y se roban entre ellos, o bien, como yo mismo he apuntado, porque hay unas razones de los de muy arriba, que Ruiz no tiene por qué entender. A Ruiz se le pide eficacia y punto.
Esto es muy distinto, se entiende que diga Mena que no puede haber el menor fallo. Si les pillasen podría ser el fin, no sólo de ellos, sino también, tirando del hilo, de todo el R-78.
Es una cuestión técnica, y ahí no puede haber engaño entre ellos. Todo tiene que salir perfecto.
Si no nos regimos por las notas, entonces no sé por qué nos vamos a regir, que cada uno ubique las fosas donde le dé más rabia. Yo me pido Medina del Campo, que me hace ilusión.
Además las cuatro premisas tienen su lógica, no son gratuitas. Sigo sin ver a unos tíos enterrando inquilinos a un km y medio de un pueblo, por pequeño que sea. Pasa cualquier pagés y se jode todo.
Con lo cual, me remito a lo que ya debatimos páginas atrás: una reserva natural, algún terreno del ejército. o de algún ente público, algún páramo muerto de asco desde hace décadas. Si hay un par de guardas, es fácil untarlos.
Por lo demás, un buen apunte el de @Bimmer Cuando los colaboradores de Royuela llegan al momento culminante del ER. ¿Por qué no nos hacen el regalito de grabarse entrando en la Casa Cuartel de la GC de Caspe donde se supone que han puesto la denuncia? Esto empieza a oler a chamusquina.


----------



## Peritta (16 Abr 2021)

Ante todo muchas gracias por mantener vivo este hilo don @javvi.

Pero lo que le hace sospechoso ante mis ojos es que insista en hablar del R-78 cuando ya llevamos 18 años metidos en otro régimen.
En un régimen administrativo-burocrátrico que poco tiene que ver con aquél.






Hoy, hace trece años cayó el R78


Sí señor. 3 de Abril. Desaparece el R78 y se instaura el Régimen del 11-M a la chita callando y sin alharacas. Hay quien pone la frontera el 31 de Octubre del 2007 y alarga tres añitos más el R78 cuyo fin algunos lo datamos en el 2004. Los historiadores seguro que tomarán como fecha de...




www.burbuja.info





¿Dónde andará el Fraga?, que los de la Xunta de Galicia le llamaban El Abominable Hombre de las Ocho y del alcalde de Orense parece que se cachondea tocristo.
No sé, en aquél régimen había algo de vergüenza y la ciudadanía éramos personas. Ahora somos putos datos y el Pedro Sánchez anda diciendo que las comunidades van a poder seguir blindándose perimetralmente aunque ya no esté en vigor el estado de alarma, así,

sin vergüenza ninguna.

¿A ver para qué queremos entonces leyes y constituciones?. Van a tener más peso los reglamentos, las costumbres y el pie con el que se haya levantado el guardia para que estén permitidas o prohibidas según qué cosas. 

Bueno, ahora tengo que hacer, luego les hecho parrafada.
_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (16 Abr 2021)




----------



## javvi (17 Abr 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Ante todo muchas gracias por mantener vivo este hilo don @javvi.



Hombre, pues muchas gracias por sus agradecimientos. ¿Se ha levantado usted de buen humor? ¿dan señales de vida los pepinos?
A ver si van a empezar a pensar otros foreros que usted es uno mis múltiples nicks, como sugirió usted que lo podría ser @Bimmer.


Peritta dijo:


> Pero lo que le hace sospechoso ante mis ojos es que insista en hablar del R-78 cuando ya llevamos 18 años metidos en otro régimen.
> En un régimen administrativo-burocrátrico que poco tiene que ver con aquél.



Pero, claro, el buen rollito no podía durar más de una línea. No sea usted tan suspicaz, que su teoría no la conoce prácticamente nadie y eso no significa que, por desconocer su teoría, nos vistamos con mandil . Hablamos del R78 por inercia.
Le voy a dar la razón en parte, al menos. Hay un antes y un después del piso explotante de Leganés, que alquilaba el jefe de bomberos del mismo municipio.
Entonces, ¿cómo lo llamamos? ¿el régimen del 11m? ¿y por qué no el régimen del tres de abril del año cuarto? ¿o el régimen de los acuerdos multilaterales de Leganés?
Diría, por otro lado, que, al fin y al cabo, la Constitución del 78 sigue vigente, aunque se incumpla sistemáticamente. Y hasta que la cambien por otra, o haya que hacer varias por la desmembración de Ex-paña, todavía está justificado el uso del R-78.
Aquí todos podemos sospechar de todos, las acusaciones son gratuitas. Yo le puedo colgar un mandil a cualquiera y cualquiera me puede colgar un mandil a mí.
Le digo, para su tranquilidad, y para que no insiste más en el tema, que lo que me importan sus sospechas, es, exactamente, un rábano.


----------



## Debunker (17 Abr 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Ante todo muchas gracias por mantener vivo este hilo don @javvi.
> 
> Pero lo que le hace sospechoso ante mis ojos es que insista en hablar del R-78 cuando ya llevamos 18 años metidos en otro régimen.
> En un régimen administrativo-burocrátrico que poco tiene que ver con aquél.



La verdad es que este hilo y los que más postean con cosas periféricas que distraen del meollo del ER y siembran dudas como es @javvi, @Bimmer y otros, parece que estén aquí para boicotear el ER más que para ayudarlo, hasta me sorprende que exijan fotos de la denuncia de las fosas ante la GC, si tanto dudáis tener huevos y preguntad , que eso es gratis y libre, a la GC de Mequinenza o Vinaroz si han recibido esa denuncia. 

Los Royuelas nos descubren con documentación una trama criminal que ha matado más que ETA por puto dinero , ni siquiera tienen ideología , demuestra una Justicia de arriba a abajo, de izquierda a derecha, corrupta hasta el tuétano al igual que a políticos, FSE . Los Royuelas no te piden nada, no piden poder, no pretenden hacerse multimillonarios con el ER, al contrario tienen miedo y lo arriesgan todo, saben muy bien que es una lucha entre David y Goliat y como pierdan sus vidas están terminadas, irán a la cárcel como mínimo y perderán todos sus bienes y gracias sino terminan en una cuneta pudriendo tierra. Creerlo si queréis y si no queréis abandonad el tema pero no pidáis más información o la forma de gestarla de quienes la poseen que han sacrificado muchos años de su vida, mucho dinero y amarguras e inteligencia para conseguirla y vosotros que no habéis movido un puto dedo, más allá del ratón de vuestro ordenador os consideráis con derecho a dar órdenes , poner en dudas sus datos y exigir documentación o como hay que hacer las cosas sobre una documentación que no os pertenece y lo que sabéis sobre ella os ha sido regalada y entregada a domicilio.

Ya tenía gana de decirlo, @javvi, me importa una mierda todos esos tochos que posteas, (normalmente te doy un thanks por solidaridad con el foro y pensando que lo haces de buena fe) me importa una mierda el porque mataron a tal o cual persona, ¿acaso Mena tiene motivos para matar a quién su mente criminal le dicta sea por un encargo o por su gestión con su trama criminal? lo que me importa es que la mataron y que su muerte fue encargada por un Fiscal y llevada a cabo con la colaboración de la justicia y las FSE , eso es el meollo y eso tu no lo analizas , nos retraes a historias que están en internet y en los noticieros de los mismos culpables que callaron lo que sabían y publicaron la versión oficial de los hechos, cansan un montón tus tochos que, yo desde luego no leo, lo peor nos alejan, nos distraen y siembran dudas sobre el verdadero problema que es muy gordo , es super gordo y ojalá nunca tengáis que enfrentaros a la Justicia. 

El puto R78, divulgado y acuñado por la izquierda como una conspiración del franquismo con la monarquía , no fue otra cosa que el asalto al poder de los sociolistos largamente acariciado y planeado en el exilio durante muchos años que, todos sabíamos que Franco no era eterno y les llegaría y todo eso con una carga de odio y revancha insólita , peor, incluso, sacrificando los intereses de España y de su población a los intereses del PSOE ansiosos de poder y según entraron en el gobierno pusieron a todos los suyos en los puestos más relevantes de los sectores de poder que conforman un estado de derecho, así corrompieron la educación y sobre todo la Justicia creando unas redes de corrupción que nos sitúan en el quinto puesto de los países más corruptos del mundo, por encima de países de Africa y Sudamérica, la corrupción en España nos cuesta el 8% de nuestro PIB año tras año. Con el 11-M y ZP se culminó ese asalto y comenzamos una era descarada de destrucción de España y de los españoles. 

*Esa tremenda corrupción no sería posible si la Justicia no fuera corrupta,* la Justicia es el pilar sobre el que descansa un Estado, una Justicia corrupta es un estado dictatorial de la peor calaña porque encima de corrupción, la mentira acampa a sus anchas y como dice el dicho , a todo cerdo le llega su San Martín , y llegará el San Martín de la PSOE eso sí , el cerdo, los cerdos seremos la población que pagaremos caro todo lo que consentimos y la venda que nos ponemos en los ojos por ideologías o porque estemos chupando del bote. 

El vídeo que emitió El Arconte, "*Derecho a Rectificación del Diario El País con el Expediente Royuela" *hace un par de días, es demoledor en cuanto a como funciona la Justicia y la tremenda corrupción que existe en la judicatura y nadie ha hecho ni un mínimo comentario o análisis, este foro señores es una puta mierda, eso sí la vida y milagros del general Gutierrez Mellado es importante , la verdad no se para que importa su vida, importa su muerte y saber como se llevó a cabo.


----------



## javvi (17 Abr 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> El puto R78, divulgado y acuñado por la izquierda como una conspiración del franquismo con la monarquía , no fue otra cosa que el asalto al poder de los sociolistos largamente acariciado y planeado en el exilio durante muchos años



Falso, mentira podrida. Hay que estudiar más y opinar menos. Los socialistas del exilio fueron inmediatamente apartados en una operación de la C.I.A (Suresnes, 1974) dirigida por Willy Brandt: su brazo izquierdo en Europa. Éstos son los que apadrinaron a Isidoro y el dieron el empujón a Rodolfo Llopis, el que había sido el presidente del PSOE en el exilio durante treinta años (más los otros diez anteriores, los cuarenta años de vacaciones del PSOE durante el Franquismo).
Estos socialistos no estaban fuera, en el exilio, estaban dentro, señora. De hecho su cabeza: Isidoro, estaba casado con la hija del médico y hombre de confianza de Carrero Blanco, además de concejal de Sevilla en pleno Franquismo : Don Vicente Romero y Pérez de León.
¿Cree usted que este detalle se le escapó a jefe del SECED, los servicios de inteligencia del Franquismo y presidente hasta que voló por los aires en Claudio Coello a pocos metros de la empajada USA en Serrano?



Debunker dijo:


> Ya tenía gana de decirlo, @javvi, me importa una mierda todos esos tochos que posteas, (normalmente te doy un thanks por solidaridad con el foro y pensando que lo haces de buena fe)



Se puede usted imaginar el tamaño de la mierda que me importan sus likes.



Debunker dijo:


> la vida y milagros del general Gutierrez Mellado es importante , la verdad no se para que importa su vida, importa su muerte y saber como se llevó a cabo.



Pero si ya lo sabemos, nos lo ha contado Ruiz. ¿o es que pone usted en duda las notas? Yo me creo lo que dice Ruiz ¿usted no? ¿tiene algo que añadir al respecto? pues hágalo y deje de lloriquear, que ya es mayorcita.
La vida y milagros del general Gutiérrez Mellado es muy importante para cualquiera que no crea en los cuentos de David (los Royuela) y Goliat (la maquinaria del Estado corrupto).
Dicho en palabras de Blas Piñar Piñedo: 
_"¿Por qué mataron en realidad a Gabaldón? ¿Por denunciar la corrupción y los abusos del SIM, por la información sobre la Masonería o por ambas razones? (...) ¿Por qué amenazaron de muerte a mi abuelo cuando en plena Transición publicó información del caso Gabaldón? ¿Qué querían ocultar casi cuarenta años después? Algo me dice –y no exagero- que para explicar muchos de los oscuros sucesos de la política española del último medio siglo, incluido la masacre de marzo 2004, debemos averiguar la verdad de éste crimen. ¿Acaso no resulta obvio, que desde el principio del régimen franquista, las mismas cloacas han permanecido dirigiendo con los golpes de timón oportunos, la política nacional? Y conocido esto y comprobando el devenir de la historia de ETA y el proceso actual que el Partido Popular está dispuesto a concluir, traicionado a tantos de los suyos que se dejaron la vida defendiendo España, ¿no resulta aún más evidente que incluso esas cloacas manejan el terrorismo según convenga, desde el asesinato de Carrero hasta el caso Faisán, pasando por la masacre de Madrid? Me atrevo a terminar afirmando que para averiguar toda la verdad que nos han ocultado sobre los atentados del 11M hay que descubrir antes quiénes y por qué mataron a Isaac Gabaldón."_





NUEVOS DATOS DEL ASESINATO DE GABALDÓN


El verdadero origen de LA TESIS PROHIBIDA En estos primeros días de marzo logré reunirme con una de las nietas y uno de los hijos de Isaac...




elalcaldedezalamea.blogspot.com




¿Ha conseguido leer el párrafo entero, señora? Pues esa es la cuestión y no sus tonterías de David y Goliat.


Debunker dijo:


> El vídeo que emitió El Arconte, "*Derecho a Rectificación del Diario El País con el Expediente Royuela" *hace un par de días, es demoledor en cuanto a como funciona la Justicia y la tremenda corrupción que existe en la judicatura y nadie ha hecho ni un mínimo comentario o análisis, este foro señores es una puta mierda



En esto último estamos de acuerdo. ¿_nadie ha hecho ni un mínimo comentario o análisis? _Pues hágalo usted, señora. Ponga un poquito de su parte, predique con el ejemplo, que ya le seguirán otros, si lo que usted postea tiene algún valor.
En realidad, este hilo no es una puta mierda, pero lleva camino. Sobre todo si se sale usted con la suya y nos apartan a los que cuando vemos un fallo gordo no hacemos la vista gorda. Algunos queremos saber qué hay detrás del Expediente Royuela, que no tiene por qué ser malo, y usted quiere que sea una película jolibudense en la que una familia de clase media acaba venciendo al Lebiatán. Qué le vamos a hacer, algunos ya estamos muy mayorcitos para estas historias.
Y si usted cree que es útil informar a los Royuela de sus graves fallos, hágalo usted, señora, haga algo útil en vez de darme la tabarra, que estoy muy liado con el siguiente poste sobre Gutiérrez Mellado.


----------



## chemarin (17 Abr 2021)

Aresti dijo:


> Creo que los royuela son parte del sistema. Enmierdar de tal forma que cualquier noticia que salga parezca mentira. Entre todas las mentiras puede haber una verdad que queda camuflada por estos cantamañanas.
> 
> Están consentidos. Por mucho menos cualquier fiscal les hubiera empurado.



Han matado a uno de sus hijos y encarcelado a otro y tú diciendo que están consentidos. Si alguien te pegara un tiro no perderíamos gran cosa.


----------



## Debunker (17 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Falso, mentira podrida. Hay que estudiar más y opinar menos. Los socialistas del exilio fueron inmediatamente apartados en una operación de la C.I.A (Suresnes, 1974) dirigida por Willy Brandt: su brazo izquierdo en Europa. Éstos son los que apadrinaron a Isidoro y el dieron el empujón a Rodolfo Llopis, el que había sido el presidente del PSOE en el exilio durante treinta años (más los otros diez anteriores, los cuarenta años de vacaciones del PSOE durante el Franquismo).
> Estos socialistos no estaban fuera, en el exilio, estaban dentro, señora. De hecho su cabeza: Isidoro, estaba casado con la hija del médico y hombre de confianza de Carrero Blanco, además de concejal de Sevilla en pleno Franquismo : Don Vicente Romero y Pérez de León.
> ¿Cree usted que este detalle se le escapó a jefe del SECED, los servicios de inteligencia del Franquismo y presidente hasta que voló por los aires en Claudio Coello a pocos metros de la empajada USA en Serrano?




Como el resto de mi post le parece una mierda, no le contesto, contesto a lo que cito aquí. Yoo me pasé desde que tuve razón de mi misma hasta el 68 que abandoné España escuchando la voz en el exilio en una radio llamada la Pirináica y en mi casa se hacían reuniones contra el franquismo y se de lo que hablo, pero cuando llegué a España en el 85 tuve un encontronazo con una grave corrupción y para mí fue claro y diáfano el asalto al poder de los sociolistos y el regímen corrupto que habían creado, no hace falta mi experiencia, puedes buscarlo en hemerotecas, Filesa, Malesa, Time Export, 3 "empresas" del PSOE dedicadas a recolectar dinero en maletines al estilo de la mafia, el BOE, RENFE, Roldan, Paesa , Ministerio de Interior, Vera, los Gal, el hermanísimo de Alfonso Guerra con el asesinato de la mujer de Juán Guerra incluído, y de lo que no me acuerdo y lo que no se descubrió , sin contar con la suciedad de sus actuaciones para domesticar a quién les llevaba la contra como Pedro J. ahora come de la mano del PSOE, y lo que no salió en los medios , esto es quitar los puestos del funcionariado a los que los tenían y poner a los suyos y todo lo hicieron en tiempo record. En solo 3 años que es mi percepción (82 gobierno PSOE-85 mi vuelta a España) ya habían creado todas esas redes. Empezaron a implantarse desde el minuto 1 en cuanto consiguieron el gobierno de España, y FG da lo mismo que estuviera en España o fuera, actuaba en la clandestinidad bajo el nombre de Teodoro, y Suresne es Francia, no España. 

Hay cosas que se leen y otras cosas se viven.


----------



## Debunker (17 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> NUEVOS DATOS DEL ASESINATO DE GABALDÓN
> 
> 
> El verdadero origen de LA TESIS PROHIBIDA En estos primeros días de marzo logré reunirme con una de las nietas y uno de los hijos de Isaac...
> ...




 no había leído eso, pero no no he leído el párrafo al completo, he leído esto, " En estos primeros días de marzo logré reunirme con una de las nietas y uno de los hijos de Isaac Gabaldón, el llamado muerto de la carretera de Extremadura asesinado en extrañas circunstancias, junto a su hija Pilar y su chófer José Luis Díaz, en la noche del 29 de julio de 1939. Gabaldón era un Guardia Civil, agente del Servicio de Información Militar y encargado del Archivo de Logias, Masonería y Comunismo cuando le mataron."

Pero vamos a ver que coño tiene que ver lo que ocurrió en 1939 con la España actual , mejor el mundo, actual ? No le pillo, anda que no ha llovido desde entonces, y todo ha cambiado de forma brutal en todo absolutamente todo, en todo el mundo, vosotros que creéis de los Royuelas ? Son menos que David, tienen la documentación que tienen en buena parte por suerte y en otra porque Alberto Royuela es muy astuto y ha sabido manejarse con esas mafias, a veces la información más valiosa llega de abajo , saberse mover en esos medios es de importancia vital, si los Royuelas fueran alguien no estarían en internet buscando la complicidad de la gente, ni el padre ni el hijo se han leído toda la información que tienen, por eso van a trancas y barrancas porque no la analizan antes de publicarla, no tiene infraestructuras ni personal cualificado, expertos o peritos para asesorarles y como hacer las cosas, van como los toros embistiendo a cornadas y menos mal que algunos se ha unido para por lo menos dirigirles en lo esencial como el Juez Presencia y el poli Serrano, ese es todo el equipo que tienen, eso son los Rouela y tu te remontas a la prehistoria para enlazar con una historia que comenzó en los 2.000,s por un tío mafioso dispuesto a matar a su propia hija todo por pasta y de lo que se sirvió el PSOE y toda la Judicatura calló como putas, debido a la corrupción de Magistrados y Jueces , todo pasta y dinero, esa es la calaña, esa es la calaña del PSOE que, nada tiene que ver con la ideología de izquierdas o derechas.


----------



## Bimmer (17 Abr 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Madre mia, he acabado mareado. ¿De verdad cree usted en esa teoría tan retorcida? Como casi siempre, es todo mucho más sencillo. La praxis del mismo y el desarrollo general de la trama ya lo conocemos todos. Evidentemente, por precaución, los Royuela no han soltado toda la información que revele la verdadera intrahistoria del Expediente, pero también han dicho que la irán vertiendo poco a poco. No están "controlados" por nadie. Anda que no se lo han hecho pagar caro. No hay ningún Q en España, ni ninguna facción "buena" en la cúspide del poder. El sistema está completamente podrido en las cuatro direcciones. Más le vale que esto no salga a la luz pública o que adquiera siquiera la más mínima proyección pública. Pilar Baselga, que se presenta como candidata a la Asamblea de Madrid este 4 de mayo, ya ha dicho que en caso de salir elegida pondrá, entre otras cosas, el Expediente encima de la mesa. Eso si que puede ser explosivo.



Lo que digo son teorías, simples suposiciones, no tengo pruebas, usted tampoco tiene pruebas, solo tiene la palabra de los Royuela y cree en ellos ciegamente como si fuera una religión, yo he dudado de ellos desde el primer momento y lo sigo haciendo pese a que apuesto porque el contenido del ER es real, más que nada porque el modus operandi medio de los casos encaja con lo que sucedió en el caso alcácer y en el 11-M.

Los Royuela no han soltado toda la información porque lo están haciendo por fascículos como si fuera una colección de periódicos o una serie de TV y eso fue lo primero y lo que más me hace dudar de ellos, y aquí entran muchas incongruencias como por ejemplo que en 5 minutos buscando nombres en facebook te encuentres a varios sicarios que aparecen en el ER y que suben su vida privada a dicha red social y los Royuela de brazos cruzados.

No pido que los Royuela localicen al sicario guardia civil de Javier Royuela y le metan una soba mientras lo graban y suben a internet para darle más jugo al ER, pero hombre, lo que no entiendo es por qué de todos los vídeos que tienen en el canal, no tienen uno solo informando a la gente de ese sicario, no creo que a los amigos, compañeros guardia civiles y familiares del asesino de Javier Royuela les interese tenerlo en su entorno cercano.

No entiendo por qué los Royuela no enseñan en vídeo el FB de ese sicario en el que aparece su cara en varias fotos, y cómo no lo entiendo y no entra en mi lógica esa manera tan absurda de proceder, pues dudo de ellos y tiro teorías que de tantas igual alguna acierto aunque sea en una parte, o en la suma de esas teorías algo con sentido puede salir, quién sabe, pero desde luego que mi postura es más lógica que la de los que os creéis todo lo que os digan los Royuela.




Debunker dijo:


> La verdad es que este hilo y los que más postean con cosas periféricas que distraen del meollo del ER y siembran dudas como es @javvi, @Bimmer y otros, parece que estén aquí para boicotear el ER más que para ayudarlo, hasta me sorprende que exijan fotos de la denuncia de las fosas ante la GC, si tanto dudáis tener huevos y preguntad , que eso es gratis y libre, a la GC de Mequinenza o Vinaroz si han recibido esa denuncia.
> 
> Los Royuelas nos descubren con documentación una trama criminal que ha matado más que ETA por puto dinero , ni siquiera tienen ideología , demuestra una Justicia de arriba a abajo, de izquierda a derecha, corrupta hasta el tuétano al igual que a políticos, FSE . Los Royuelas no te piden nada, no piden poder, no pretenden hacerse multimillonarios con el ER, al contrario tienen miedo y lo arriesgan todo, saben muy bien que es una lucha entre David y Goliat y como pierdan sus vidas están terminadas, irán a la cárcel como mínimo y perderán todos sus bienes y gracias sino terminan en una cuneta pudriendo tierra. Creerlo si queréis y si no queréis abandonad el tema pero no pidáis más información o la forma de gestarla de quienes la poseen que han sacrificado muchos años de su vida, mucho dinero y amarguras e inteligencia para conseguirla y vosotros que no habéis movido un puto dedo, más allá del ratón de vuestro ordenador os consideráis con derecho a dar órdenes , poner en dudas sus datos y exigir documentación o como hay que hacer las cosas sobre una documentación que no os pertenece y lo que sabéis sobre ella os ha sido regalada y entregada a domicilio.
> 
> ...




Lo que le digo a @Uritorco también va para usted, @Debunker le falta más racionalidad, por ejemplo cuando dijiste que Suiza es el país más corrupto y donde menos justicia hay , no sé si fue una indirecta a mi mensaje sobre Suiza en el que dije que los Royuela tenían que buscar respaldo al ER en este país por ser el más seguro en todos los sentidos, sin entrar en que dicho país tienen moneda propia que encima sirve como refugio de valor, o que es el país más armado en relación de número de habitantes del mundo y a la vez es de los países donde menos índice de criminalidad hay, o que es de los primeros países en índice de libertad económica.

O por último, que es de los pocos países en los que no se han impuesto las medidas dictatoriales que sufrimos por ejemplo en España como confinamiento total, perimetral, toque de queda y uso obligatorio de gel en establecimientos y de mascarilla tanto en interiores como al aire libre, en Suiza nada de esto existe, tan solo recomiendan usar mascarilla en lugares cerrados pero no es obligatorio a pesar de que el gobierno criminal diga lo contrario en su página web, y sobre el uso de los PCR no tengo constancia pero es probable que no sean obligatorios.

Que en Suiza hay criminales sanguinarios está claro, quien es un cabrón de serie, con dinero lo es todavía más, pero de ahí a decir que ese país es muy corrupto y que no hay justicia, es una falacia lógica muy grande.


Respecto a los Royuela y el ER. ¿Qué pretenden? ¿Al llegar al vídeo 1.000 nos regalan una taza del ER? El ER es un caso más a sumar en la interminable lista de casos de corrupción existentes a nivel mundial, el origen del mal está en el convencionalismo, quien convence a una parte siempre va a estar por encima de ella y esta va a depender de él, si compras un coche no puedes convencer de comprarlo a 2k cuando el vendedor te lo deja a 8k, ahí entra una negociación, un conflicto de intereses por ambas partes en las que ambas tienen que llegar a un acuerdo, ambas tienen que salir ganando, entre 2k y 8k va a haber una cantidad a la que ambos estén de acuerdo para realizar la transacción comercial y si no lo están no hay un acuerdo.

Esto no sucede en el derecho positivo por el que nos regimos, mientras no se cambie esto, siempre va a existir corrupción y quien no hable de esto o es un corrupto o es un ignorante, y si Royuela ha formado parte de la guardia de Franco y los servicios de inteligencia como dice, sabe muy bien de lo que hablo, por lo que no creo que sea un ignorante.

Este razonamiento lleva a la conclusión de que los Royuela están chantajeando y presionando a miembros del poder judicial a cambio de intereses personales, económicos, sociales, etc.

La manera de proceder de los Royuela es muy peliculera, me recuerdan a Michael Corleone en el Padrino, cómo es posible que no haya ningún Sonny en los Royuela que le dé por liarla, aunque sea quemarse a lo bonzo delante de un juzgado, cómo es posible que el asesino de Javier Royuela vaya deambulando por Zaragoza con total impunidad y fardando de sus actividades en redes sociales, y que siga ejerciendo de guardia civil


----------



## Blax (17 Abr 2021)

Abstenuto dijo:


> La pericial caligráfica realizada en Francia incluye los documentos a partir de los cuales se trabaja:
> 
> Pericial caligráfica de las notas del fiscal Mena hecha en Francia en el 2006 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
> 
> ...



Sobre esa orden véase lo ocurrido: Estrasburgo condena a España a indemnizar al dueño de la librería 'Europa'


----------



## Peritta (18 Abr 2021)

El "regimen" siempre había sido el del General Bajito don @javvi. La expresión R78 es bastante reciente, yo diría que no es muy anterior al 15 Mayo del 2015, y me parece a mí que fue creada en el laboratorio de palabras y consignas de la facultad de ciencias polítikas de la Complutense. En el mismo laboratorio donde se crearon unos años antes los mensajittos pásalo-pásalo que convocaron al escrache ante las sedes de la PP el 13 de Marzo del 2004.

O de éso presumió el Pablo Pablito Pablete Iglesias.

-Guárdate de los Idus de Marzo -le dijo el ciego aquél a don Hulio hace ahora más de 2.000 años.

Total que cuando alguien insiste en emplear y en defender esa expresión chasco la lengua y me pongo a sospechar.

Luego si es por sospechar, puedo sospechar que se cargan a Gutierrez Mellado porque tiene información del 11-M y puede largar por esa boca que dios le ha dao, igual que se cargan a aquel magistrado que iba a escribir sus memorias.

Luego si se lo cargan por algo que tenía que ver con el 11-M lógico es que Mena no se abra ante Ruiz (manto de silencio) y le cuente la milonga del golpe de estado, cuando era evidente que don Manuel ya no estaba para muchos trotes ni aventuras militares. Al fin y al cabo Gutierrez Mellado había sido de inteligencia y debía de tener unas orejas mu grandes y es condición natural de los abuelos Cebolleta el contar historietas y batallitas.

En cualquier caso en las notas que hay y que se refieren a este asunto y al del periodista Antonio Herrero no se habla de dinero. Luego conociendo a los políticos no sé si esos muertos se los dejan a deber.




En Sueresnes lo que se decidió (con malas mañas por cierto) fue qué facción de la PSOE mandaba, si los vascos del Nicolás Redondo o los andaluces. De los exiliaos ya nadie se acordaba hombre, menudas momias. Les pasó el mundo por encima.



javvi dijo:


> Le digo, para su tranquilidad, y para que no insiste más en el tema, que lo que me importan sus sospechas, es, exactamente, un rábano.



Rábanos no tengo, pero pimientos sí 



Spoiler



Sí señor. Tengo el huerto guapeo. Este año me ha dado por echar pimientos y tengo unos pimientos alucinantes.

-Alucinógenos -dice el guardia del radiopatrulla.
-Que no, que son pimientos del Piquillo.
-¿Del Piquillo?. Tira pal cuartelillo. El Piquillo está más fichao y más controlao que los de las multas de tráfico.
-Que no hombre, no jorobe, que Piquillo es un pueblo, no un camello...
-¿Un pueblo?, ¿Qué pueblo?. ¿Es ahí donde tenéis el vivero y de ahí traéis las plantas?.
-Sí, bueno, ...no. ¡Joer!, ...no me líe, ¡coño!.
-¿Entonces dónde lo tenéis?, ¿quienes son tus compinches?, ¿a quién le vendéis el matute?, ¿dónde y cuándo vais a hacer la entrega?. ¿A cuánto se los vendéis?. Seguro que los de hacienda van a querer saberlo.
-Que no señor guardia, que...
-Agente, oiga. Que es más que guardia. No me pierda el respeto que soy autoridad. A ver si va a estar usté añadiendo desobediencias y más cargos a la que le va a caer paencima. 
-Que no señòagente, que son pimientos. De comer y éso. Ya sabe. Y si seco unos poquillos no es para fumármelos después señor, sino para hacer el pimentón que yo tengo buena mano para la matanza y también hago un chorizo alucinante...
-Alucinógeno querrá usté decir.
-Vuelta la burra al trigo. Que no señoàgente, que ésto es legal y yo soy mu formal.
-Ya, y yo tampoco. Venga para acá ese chorizo y comprobémoslo.
-Sí señor. Pongo hasta el vino, va usté a catarlo y verá que no le miento.
-No, si probarlo no lo voy a probar yo, que va a ser su perro. 
-¿Mi Fifí?.
-Sí. Y resulta más que evidente que no es usté de por aquí monamí, porque en un pueblo nadie llama a su perro así y mucho menos si pesa sesenta kilos y es un mastín. Confiese ya y no aburra más a los lectores caramba. 
-Pues usté se lo pierde -dije yo con la boca llena tras haber partido unas cuántas rodajas y haberle dado de comer algunas al perro que movió alegremente la cola, como siempre que le echaba chorizo de aquél.

Naturalmente, a los pocos minutos el perro quedó patas arriba con los ojos desorbitados e incapaz de moverse, después de haberse comportado durante un buen rato de un modo... digamos peculiar. Joer, la evidencia era innegable.

-Ná, que el perro es epiléptico -dije yo procurando darles toda la seriedad y credibilidad que pudiera a mis palabras.
-Ya. Y yo tampoco -contestó el guardia... quiero decir el agente. Ésos son pimientos modificados por la ingeniería genética ésa, y tienen más alcalhoides que una hectárea de opio -recalcó muy serio desde detrás del mostacho, que era más que bigote, mientras le ponía los grilletes a este pobre carajote. Nada, ya no había escapatoria. 
-Ésto pasa por comprar las semillas por ahí a cualquier indocumentao en lugar de a Monsanto -añadió con cierto retintín. 

Caminé con las manos a la espalda tò agobiao, por no decir acojonao hacia el radiopatrulla aparcao, y como hacía sol, iba deslumbrao. Pero cuando me quise dar cuenta ya no estaba el radiopatrulla aparcao y el guardia y los grilletes se habían difuminao. 

Joer, qué susto. 

Tengo que dejar de abusar de estos pimientos que cualquier día se me va a aparecer mi padre (q.e.p.d.) y poca bronca no me va a echar.

Vamos, que poca no.



_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (18 Abr 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> La expresión R78 es bastante reciente, yo diría que no es muy anterior al 15 Mayo del 2015, y me parece a mí que fue creada en el laboratorio de palabras y consignas de la facultad de ciencias polítikas de la Complutense.



Es posible, no lo sabía. Tomaré nota.


Peritta dijo:


> puedo sospechar que se cargan a Gutierrez Mellado porque tiene información del 11-M



Esto supongo que es un lapsus. Aunque hay un hilo conductor, y una buena guía de lo que ha ido pasando desde el 39, es la vida y milagros de este capullo, no creo yo que el 11m, como tal, se viniese ya preparando desde el 95. Más bien, me parece, que hay que fijarse en todo lo que estaba ocurriendo a mediados de los noventa.


Peritta dijo:


> En Sueresnes lo que se decidió (con malas mañas por cierto) fue qué facción de la PSOE mandaba, si los vascos del Nicolás Redondo o los andaluces. De los exiliaos ya nadie se acordaba hombre, menudas momias. Les pasó el mundo por encima.



Sí, pero tenían el logo, y eso es importante. Tenía que ser el partido que fundó Pablo Iglesias, el Posse, no el Turrión (este último fundó un partido que se legalizó un 11 de marzo del 2014, justo una década después del cambio de régimen).
Estuvieron litigando por el logo, recurriendo al arbitraje de La Internacional Socialista de Willy Brandt, y al final a los de Llopis no les quedó más remedio que llamarse PSOE-H (histórico).
Ya, en las elecciones del 77, el Tribunal Supremo les prohibió usar las siglas, y tuvieron que soltar el OE, quedándose en PS. En el 82 pasaron a llamarse 
PASOC, hasta integrarse definitivamente en Izquierda Unida en el 86.








Partido de Acción Socialista - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Que pesasen más vascos o andaluces en los que se quedaron con el logo por la cara, no creo que le importase mucho a Willy Brandt. Eso era secundario. Lo importante es que tenían que engañar a sus votantes y con las argucias ya conocidas, llevarnos a donde nos llevaron (de entrada no, pero luego sí), terreno que Gutiérrez Mellado llevaba ya preparando desde hacía muchos años.


----------



## javvi (18 Abr 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Como el resto de mi post le parece una mierda, no le contesto, contesto a lo que cito aquí.



No se haga la víctima, señora, usted ha sido la primera en insultar y faltar el respeto, no yo.


Debunker dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver que coño tiene que ver lo que ocurrió en 1939 con la España actual , mejor el mundo, actual ? No le pillo, anda que no ha llovido desde entonces, y todo ha cambiado de forma brutal en todo absolutamente todo, en todo el mundo



¿Usted cómo sabe que lo que yo posteo es relevante o irrelevante si reconoce que no lo lee? ¿le molesta mucho? ¿alguien la obliga a leerlo? ¿quito yo espacio para que otros posteen lo que les dé la gana?
Ahora se lee un párrafo y me dice que no lo pilla. ¿no se estará equivocando de formato? quizá le encaje mejor Twitter, allí todo se resuelve en un párrafo y todos contentos.
Yo no pienso así, le guste o no. Por supuesto que nos podemos remontar hasta el 39, o incluso antes. Pero, para entenderlo hay que leer más de un párrafo. No hay esos atajos que usted quiere.
No es ningún secreto que la 2ª República estaba infestada de masones. El General Bajito hizo una buena limpieza, pero una limpieza total es imposible. El mejor símil que vale para los masones es el de las ratas. Ese bicho, que por mucho que se intente, es imposible erradicar. Se les puede controlar, pero no erradicar del todo. 
Había terminado la guerra apenas tres meses antes cuando el comandante de la Guardia Civil Isaac Gabaldón, en una misión que consistía en investigar la actividad de la masonería que seguía funcionado en la clandestinidad, fue asesinado. Todo indica que Gutiérrez Mellado estaba detrás de esto.
Gutiérrez Mellado estuvo durante todo el Franquismo trabajando para llevarnos a donde estamos ahora. El Expediente Royuela es una joya de miles de documentos que nos ilustra de cómo funciona una Narcocracia: lo que es, realmente, este régimen del 78, del 11m, del 3 de abril, o como usted prefiera llamarlo.
Gutiérrez Mellado es una de las piezas clave para entender cómo se puede destruir un país totalmente en unas décadas. Este capullo no dio puntada sin hilo en su vida. Si a usted le parece que su actividad, siempre pululando por las cloacas con su mandil, no son más que ecos de sociedad irrelevantes y prefiere seguir con su película, es muy libre. Yo sigo a lo mío, mientras las autoridades y el buen tiempo me lo permitan.


----------



## Debunker (18 Abr 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Lo que le digo a @Uritorco también va para usted, @Debunker le falta más racionalidad, por ejemplo cuando dijiste que Suiza es el país más corrupto y donde menos justicia hay , no sé si fue una indirecta a mi mensaje sobre Suiza en el que dije que los Royuela tenían que buscar respaldo al ER en este país por ser el más seguro en todos los sentidos, sin entrar en que dicho país tienen moneda propia que encima sirve como refugio de valor, o que es el país más armado en relación de número de habitantes del mundo y a la vez es de los países donde menos índice de criminalidad hay, o que es de los primeros países en índice de libertad económica.




Lo que digo sobre Suiza es que, un país que aloja las mayores fortunas de todo tipo de corrupción del mundo, ojo del mundo, corrupción que abarca fortunas de tráfico de drogas, de presidentes o expresidentes de países criminales que han matado a su población por millones, de robos de políticos de todo tipo de países supuestamente democráticos , de mafias del mundo mundial, etc. etc. su Justicia debe ser super corrupta porque encubre todos esos delitos, muchos de esos delitos de crímenes de lesa humanidad. Y sí, entiendo que todo eso está abalado por la ley Suiza del secreto bancario de donde deduzco que la misma ley bancaria de Suiza, es corrupta. 

Vive ese país ricamente de encubrir delitos, el que encubre y se beneficia de delitos es reo de delito, y lo quieras o no, eso es Suiza, otra cosa es que nos presenten al país como idílico con sus vacas y sus montes para beneficio de todos los criminales del gran poder que utilizan los bancos suizos, las masas no se enteran , son de fácil manipulación.


----------



## Debunker (18 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> No se haga la víctima, señora, usted ha sido la primera en insultar y faltar el respeto, no yo.
> 
> ¿Usted cómo sabe que lo que yo posteo es relevante o irrelevante si reconoce que no lo lee? ¿le molesta mucho? ¿alguien la obliga a leerlo? ¿quito yo espacio para que otros posteen lo que les dé la gana?
> Ahora se lee un párrafo y me dice que no lo pilla. ¿no se estará equivocando de formato? quizá le encaje mejor Twitter, allí todo se resuelve en un párrafo y todos contentos.
> ...




Que yo sepa no le he insultado, no he dicho que vd. sea una mierda, sino que me importa una mierda muchas de las cosas que escribe porque no tienen conexión con el ER y solo crean confusión. 

Sigo sin entender ese post sobre Gutierrez Mellado , su tiempo le habrá costado rescatar esa sublime noticia, vale, Gutierrez Mellado era un masón que durante el franquismo estuvo trabajando para llevarnos a donde estamos ahora , o sea lo mismo que yo dije, qué el PSOE (vd. dice masones ) tenía planeado al milímetro el asalto al poder en cuanto Franco la palmara, lo puso en marcha desde el minuto uno que, alcanzó el gobierno y eso es el R78 y no una conspiración de la monarquía y los franquista para perpetuarse en el poder como dice la izquierda, solo que, yo dije PSOE en el exilio, pues bien tenía que haber apostillado en el exilio y desde dentro, yo lo viví desde mi propia casa , pero a lo que yo digo, vd. dice mentira de las gordas y al final resulta que decimos lo mismo.

Volviendo a Gutierrez Mellado en el ER, con esa historia del pasado de Gutierrez Mellado ¿qué intenta demostrar? ¿qué Gutierrez Mellado era del mismo pelaje que Mena y sus masones? , y qué?, acaso quiere decirnos que porque GM era masón y sociolisto, Mena no ordenó su muerte? que quiere decirnos? darnos una lección de historia ? Por qué le interesa tanto el crimen de GM y no los 1.200 crímenes restantes? 

Por favor, díganos, el pasado de GM ¿qué tiene que ver con los crímenes y mafia de Mena? Explíqueme porque gasta su tiempo en tantas cosas que no aclaran nada y dejan puerta abierta a interpretaciones de cada cual que, más bien ponen en duda el ER y además dan a entender que los Royuelas forman parte de otra especie de mafia contraria a la que está en el poder ahora, pero mafia al fin y al cabo, o sea todos son iguales, es vd. acaso un troll que va inyectando dudas y manipulado subrepticiamente el ER? 

El ER, no son solo los 1.200 crímenes o muchos más, el ER nos demuestra, acusa y pone en evidencia el estado corrupto de la Justicia y sus miembros, un país, una sociedad donde la justicia sea corrupta, no es país ni sociedad , es un entuerto de esclavitud y obediencia ciega a los poderes establecidos , es la muerte señores, es la muerte y no nos damos cuenta de la importancia del ER. 

¿por qué no te dedicas a buscar el pasado de Margarita Robles, de FG , de Magistrados etc. de vivos con grandes fortunas de la corrupción que denuncia el ER?

¿por qué no te dedicas a comentar las cosas verdaderamente importantes del ER? 

Me dice que lo haga yo, yo llego hasta donde puedo, tengo costumbre de trabajar desde que era niña, vivo en el campo y eso me da trabajo y reduce mi tiempo, pero aparte no puedo estar mucho tiempo en el ordenador, tengo cataratas que no son operables de momento, pero con una reducción de la visión del 40% y las pantallas me cansan y por otro lado como todo en mi vida, lo poco que se de informática es de aprendizaje propio pero este mundo de la comunicación me llegó con edad avanzada y no tengo los reflejos ni la pericia que vosotros así que voy detrás de vosotros a lo que mandéis y finalmente de todos los que estamos aquí, posiblemente sea la única que pueda decir "para lo que me queda en el convento, me cago dentro" , vosotros sois los que tenéis que defender vuestras vidas.


----------



## javvi (18 Abr 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Que yo sepa no le he insultado, no he dicho que vd. sea una mierda, sino que me importa una mierda muchas de las cosas que escribe porque no tienen conexión con el ER y solo crean confusión.



QUOTE="Debunker, post: 34562515, member: 25999"]
Ya tenía gana de decirlo, @javvi, me importa una mierda todos esos tochos que posteas,
[/QUOTE]
Si esto no es insultante, que venga Dios y lo vea.
_"me importa una mierda muchas de las cosas que escribe porque no tienen conexión con el ER y solo crean confusión."_
¿Otra vez? Mire, no le voy a repetir ochenta veces lo mismo. Esta es la última: ¿cómo sabe que lo que yo escribo no tiene conexión con el ER y sólo crea confusión, si reconoce que no lo lee? ¿ tiene usted algún sexto sentido que le suple la lectura para poder criticar un texto?


Debunker dijo:


> Sigo sin entender ese post sobre Gutierrez Mellado



Tiene dos opciones sobre lo que yo escribo: leerlo o ignorarlo. Y no basta con leer un párrafo.


Debunker dijo:


> Explíqueme porque gasta su tiempo en tantas cosas que no aclaran nada y dejan puerta abierta a interpretaciones de cada cual



Y dale, ¿y usted cómo sabe todo eso, si ni siquiera lo ha leído, como usted misma reconoce?


Debunker dijo:


> además dan a entender que los Royuelas forman parte de otra especie de mafia contraria a la que está en el poder ahora, pero mafia al fin y al cabo, o sea todos son iguales,



Se acaba usted de pasar de la raya. Le reto a que copie y pegue un texto mío en el que yo dé a entender que los Royuela son una mafia. Hasta que no lo localice, no pienso perder más tiempo con usted. Acusaciones tan graves no pueden quedar impunes.
Si usted tiene esas carencias no es culpa mía. Sea, al menos, más respetuosa con los demás.


----------



## Debunker (18 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> QUOTE="Debunker, post: 34562515, member: 25999"]
> Ya tenía gana de decirlo, @javvi, me importa una mierda todos esos tochos que posteas,



Si esto no es insultante que venga Dios y lo vea.
_"me importa una mierda muchas de las cosas que escribe porque no tienen conexión con el ER y solo crean confusión."_
¿Otra vez? Mire, no le voy a repetir ochenta veces lo mismo. Esta es la última: ¿cómo sabe que lo que yo escribo no tiene conexión con el ER y sólo crea confusión, si reconoce que no lo lee? ¿ tiene usted algún sexto sentido que le suple la lectura para poder criticar un texto?

Tiene dos opciones sobre lo que yo escribo: leerlo o ignorarlo. Y no basta con leer un párrafo.

Y dale, ¿y usted cómo sabe todo eso, si ni siquiera lo ha leído, como usted misma reconoce?

Se acabe usted de pasar de la raya. Le reto a que copie y pegue un texto mío en el que yo dé a entender que los Royuela son una mafia. Hasta que no lo localice, no pienso perder más tiempo con usted. Acusaciones tan graves no pueden quedar impunes.
Si usted tiene esas carencias no es culpa mía. Sea, al menos, más respetuosa con los demás.
[/QUOTE]

 , es increíble ,me recuerda los rifis rafes izquierda-derecha, mire para vd. la perra gorda, me reitero, sus tochos son una mierda que no valen nada en el ER, lo que no quiere decir que vd. sea una mierda, dado la conexión cerebral que entre ambos tenemos, abandono todo debate con vd.

En cuanto a leer, por cojones he tenido que leer todo lo de GM , me lo ha posteado 3 veces y sigo sin entender que tiene que ver con el ER , no conecto con vd. así que fin de la discusión


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Abr 2021)

La mayor patraña desde los supuestos diarios de Hitler


----------



## Debunker (18 Abr 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


>



Porfa, podéis decirme donde ver u oir ese vídeo o lo que sea? Gracias


----------



## Uritorco (18 Abr 2021)




----------



## Uritorco (18 Abr 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Lo que digo son teorías, simples suposiciones, no tengo pruebas, usted tampoco tiene pruebas, solo tiene la palabra de los Royuela y cree en ellos ciegamente como si fuera una religión, yo he dudado de ellos desde el primer momento y lo sigo haciendo pese a que apuesto porque el contenido del ER es real, más que nada porque el modus operandi medio de los casos encaja con lo que sucedió en el caso alcácer y en el 11-M.



Efectivamente, yo no tengo las pruebas, las tienen los Royuela. Conoces perfectamente toda la historia y la intrahistoria de esta novela de terror, por lo que no queda margen para dudar a estas alturas ni un ápice de todo lo que ahí se desvela. La inmensa mayoría de los que siguen el Expediente desde el inicio comparten mi opinión. Aunque si usted quiere seguir manifestando dudas por no se que extraño motivo, está en su derecho.


----------



## Duda Metódica (18 Abr 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Porfa, podéis decirme donde ver u oir ese vídeo o lo que sea? Gracias





https://alacarta.radiointer.es/radiointer.php


16-4-2021 a partir de las 22:25


----------



## javvi (19 Abr 2021)

*JUAN MARTÍNEZ GRASA*
Al fin, hemos conocido al colaborador de Royuela. El codenunciante de las cuentas del 11m , el de la denuncia de la magistrada *Roser Aixandri y Tarré* y otros que se puso el mismo día que se soltó de la cárcel al presunto doble homicida de Bellvitge. El principal transcriptor de los endemoniados manuscritos de Mena. El de las gestiones en Venezuela que llevaron al juez venezolano a un accidente mortal. No le hemos visto, pero hemos escuchado su voz.
Se conocen por una entrevista que le hizo a Royuela para *Interviu* (78,79).
Hace un reportaje sobre subastas. No ve ninguna práctica mafiosa.
En aquellos años Martínez Grasa trabajaba para Interviu y hacía reportajes sobre la corrupción que empezaba ya a ser descomunal. Títulos como _Cómo robar 5.000 millones_ ( de pesetas). El Banco de los Pirineos. El Banco del padre de la farmacéutica de Olot secuestrada 492 días. Caso que, presuntamente, resolvió el teniente coronel de la Guardia Civil* Miguel Gómez Alarcón. *El mismo que, presuntamente, encargó la Operación Chumi y que fue procesado por liderar una banda mafiosa narcotraficante relacionada con el famoso contenedor de Barcelona.


http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/ORGANIGRAMA-OPERACI%C3%93N-CHUMI.pdf



Más de 400 reportajes.
Ruiz hace un informe sobre JMG. Según Ruiz, Martínez Grasa pertenece a una célula comunista. El cabecilla es *Alfonso Carlos Comín*, que perteneció a Bandera Roja, y que es de los que intentó conciliar marxismo y cristianismo (como José Bergamín: _con los comunistas hasta la muerte, pero ni un paso más_), rinden cuentas al K.G.B.




__





Alfonso Carlos Comín - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Según Ruiz eliminan a dos militantes que son confidentes. Usan el método del accidente provocado.
Se metieron en líos con banqueros, con *Pascual Estevill* dieron con hueso duro.
JMG admite que perteneció a esa célula, que Alfonso Carlos Comín la dirigía, que hacían informes de empresas. Lo del K.G.B. es falso. Que él sepa, esas dos personas murieron en un accidente.
Para JMG Ruiz y Mena, Mena y Ruiz, tanto monta, monta tanto, son dos psicópatas. Lo cual todavía siembra más dudas, no de la autenticidad de los documentos, si no de su veracidad. Ruiz es también un mentiroso patológico. A partir de medias verdades se inventa auténticos relatos de ficción.
Según JMG, en las cuentas del 11m no hay sólo militantes de HB, también hay etarras. Recuerdo, entre los titulares de las cuentas, nombres vascos de los que no había ninguna información en la red.
Como en las películas, Royuela lleva a JMG a una reunión fuera de Barcelona. JMG tiene que ir con los ojos vendados hasta que llegan al lugar. Intuye que son magistrados o policías. Lo cual demuestra que hay algo como un servicio de contraespionaje, al que Royuela pertenece. Un servicio de contraespionaje no es una mafia. Subnormalidades las justas.


----------



## Debunker (19 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *JUAN MARTÍNEZ GRASA*
> Al fin, hemos conocido al colaborador de Royuela. El codenunciante de las cuentas del 11m , el de la denuncia de la magistrada *Roser Aixandri y Tarré* y otros que se puso el mismo día que se soltó de la cárcel al presunto doble homicida de Bellvitge. El principal transcriptor de los endemoniados manuscritos de Mena. El de las gestiones en Venezuela que llevaron al juez venezolano a un accidente mortal. No le hemos visto, pero hemos escuchado su voz.
> Se conocen por una entrevista que le hizo a Royuela para *Interviu* (78,79).
> Hace un reportaje sobre subastas. No ve ninguna práctica mafiosa.
> ...


----------



## Peritta (19 Abr 2021)

Debunker dijo:


>



Mode sandunguero On

No le haga usté la pelotilla a don @javvi que quien primero publicó ese directo fue @Uritorco. ¿Qué es eso de aplaudir al segundo más que al primero?.

Vaya, no sé dónde tengo yo el botón de apagar el mode sandunguero y me parece que me va a pasar como con el mode sarcástico, que no sé cómo desconectarlo y tendré que vivir con él puesto.
Y dispènsusté mamuasé la coña.

Otro buen directo que me perdí.



javvi dijo:


> ... Lo cual demuestra que hay algo como un servicio de contraespionaje, al que Royuela pertenece. Un servicio de contraespionaje no es una mafia. Subnormalidades las justas.



Sí señor, para ser una maffia como Pazuzu manda el propósito ha de ser el enriquecimiento, el becerro de oro, ya sabe. Y aquí se ve que la red del señor Alberto no tiene esos fines.

Para mí que la cosa no llega a servicio de contraespionaje, para mí que son magistrados, secretarios de tribunal, fiscales, procuradores, policías, etc quienes se ofrecen -escandalizados- al señor Alberto ya que lo que aprecian de él no es su inteligencia -que también- sino los güevos que tiene.

Vamos, lo mismo que le pasó al juez de ACODAP cuando le fueron llegando denuncias del chalette que se había hecho el otro juez en terreno ekológico-protegido, y que por falta de güevos solo se atrevían a contárselo a él en privado porque, supongo, no debían de fiarse de los juzgados de Talavera de la Reina.

El que no se fíaran tampoco de ningún otro juzgado de Espain es una suposición mía.

-¿Que me fíe yo?. Yo es que trabajo para el Ministerio de Justicia -dice uno que no ha querido revelar su nombre.


Es que me acuerdo del juez del Olmo, el instructor del caso 11-M, que metió a dos policeman unos diítas en el calabozo para las navidades 2004-2005 (entonces se puso de moda hincársela al número 5) por alternar y tomar café con un reportero de El Mundo, cuando el Pedro Jota estaba aún sin desbravar.

Y lo hizo por mantener el "secretto de sumario", cuando los de la Tv nos emitían unas comparecencias ante la comisión parlamentaria aquella... y otras no

Ya ves tú cómo son las cosas.

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (20 Abr 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Mode sandunguero On
> 
> No le haga usté la pelotilla a don @javvi que quien primero publicó ese directo fue @Uritorco. ¿Qué es eso de aplaudir al segundo más que al primero?.
> 
> ...




No, lo mío no es mode sandunguero o lo que eso signifique, lo mío es mode abuela, peores broncas hecho yo a mi nieto mayor que, ya es adulto y 5 minutos más tarde lo abrazo y beso, soy ya mayorcita para antipatías, rencores, hostilidades etc. ¿puede entenderlo? 

A @renko, le eché una bronca sideral cuando comenzó a introducir en este hilo, sus teorías de los masones , ergo Jesuítas , Opus dei y refrito histórico con un mesías de no se que país musulmán, porque todo eso que tiene que ver con una trama criminal de aquí y ahora donde la vida de una persona es un capricho de Mena o vale una mierda de dinero, todo ello con la colaboración de la "justicia"? El ER es aquí y ahora, ni siquiera se trata de los más de mil asesinados, se trata de la peor dictadura posible, reina sobre la mentira, mata al disidente y te condena quien debería defenderte y de eso somos víctimas todos.


----------



## Debunker (20 Abr 2021)

Hoy en El Diestro,



*SÍGUENOS EN TELEGRAM*

El 9 de marzo de 2021, Javier Marzal solicitó al Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ), copia del expediente donde se tramitó la denuncia de María Teresa Compte Massachs, Fiscal Jefe del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña (TSJC), por la investigación que se estaba haciendo en este TSJC de 1.128 asesinatos.

*[Atentos A Las Nuevas Estafas Telefónicas, Correos O Mensajes Que No Paran De Crecer]*
La solicitud fue tramitada por José Ignacio Atienza López, de la Unidad de Atención Ciudadana. Este funcionario incumplió la legalidad ocultando que es el Jefe de dicha Unidad.

15 días después, Atienza respondió que: “Debido a la pluralidad y la diversidad de hechos que relata, no nos es posible darle una respuesta concreta”. Es evidente que se demoró dos semanas porque, dada la gravedad del asunto, consultó con la cúpula del CGPJ para que le dijeran lo que tenía que hacer. Cabe decir que no existe esa diversidad y que el escrito es claro, conciso y directo.


Tras varios escritos, Atienza siguió sin atender la solicitud, con alegaciones cada vez más peregrinas.

Antes de las respuestas de Atienza, se remitió la solicitud al Presidente del CGPJ para que hiciera que el expediente fuera entregado, previendo la respuesta corrupta.

Por otro lado, como se ha publicado, el 18 de marzo de 2021, la alianza DENUNCIANTES DEL AUTORITARISMO JUDICIAL, remitíó una denuncia a la Fiscal General del Estado contra los participantes del expediente donde fue tramitada la denuncia de la Fiscal Jefe del TSJC, incluyendo a todos los Vocales del CGPJ de 2009, destacando Margarita Robles, Ministra de Defensa, por encubrir 1.128 asesinatos que se estaban investigando en el TSJC.

La denuncia fue contestada por Álvaro García Ortiz, Fiscal jefe de la Secretaría Técnica de la Fiscalía General del Estado y antiguo Fiscal del Tribunal Supremo, de una forma irregular, propia de un régimen totalitario.


Por ello, en la tarde del martes 13 de abril, Javier Marzal solicitó la intervención del Defensor del Pueblo en estas dos actuaciones de este grave asunto. Sobre la respuesta del Fiscal jefe se dice que contiene las siguientes irregularidades:


Nuestra denuncia iba dirigida a Dolores Delgado, Fiscal General del Estado y no a la Fiscalía General del Estado ni a su Secretaría Técnica.
Envía su escrito por correo ordinario, a un domicilio privado que ha investigado para intimidarme, a pesar de que en la denuncia se incluía un email para las notificaciones.
Se dice que “Acuso recibo de su escrito”, ocultando que es una denuncia.
Afirma que “no se deduce la existencia de indicios suficientes que justifique una investigación por parte del Ministerio fiscal”, sin siquiera solicitar al CGPJ el procedimiento referido.
Resulta significativo que tanto el CGPJ como la Fiscalía General del Estado, encubran de esta forma tan burda a sus predecesores.

En breve se denunciará al Presidente del CGPJ y al mencionado Atienza ante el Consejo de Transparencia y Buen Gobierno, que ya ha condenado a numerosos funcionarios corruptos.

Lógicamente, la denuncia tiene mucho más recorrido.









El Expediente Royuela llega al Defensor del Pueblo - El Diestro


El Expediente Royuela llega al Defensor del Pueblo...




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Peritta (20 Abr 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> No, lo mío no es mode sandunguero o lo que eso signifique, lo mío es mode abuela, peores broncas hecho yo...



No, si el sandunguero en este caso soy yo.
Sandunguero es zumbón, burlón, provocador... pero con gracia claro, no con inquina.
Vaya, vaya al diccionario si tiene curiosidad que le aseguro que no duele.



En cualquier caso debe ser usté una abuela muy atípica pues los que degeneramos en cascarrabias somos los varones aunque algunos nos resistamos. Las mujeres suelen metamorfosearse en abuelitas dulces.


Bueno, pues lo que parece es que Ruiz, según la entrevista a Martinez Grasa, o es mu peliculero o es que al Mena le da la razón como a los locos.
Y tal vez por decirle a éste que el Martinez Grasa informaba al KGB el Ruiz, no sé si sin querer, le salva la vida.

También es posible que aquél alternara o conociera a algún miembro del KGB -o Charlie subcontratao- sin saberlo y el Ruiz estuviera mejor informado, que tò pué ser aunque lo dudo.

Total que no sé si pintar al sargento Kim de la policía benetérita coreana como un apuesto guaperas, como un sugar daddy muy apreciado por las becarias del instituto anatómico forense de Pussan, o como un psicópata que manipulaba al fiscal general y a sus jefes policiales también para que no le removieran del sitio.
Pero echarle la culpa al muerto -si es que no está de parranda por ahí- es un argumento ya muy trillado.

Ahora estoy muy liado y aún no he visto el video del Arconte que el @Uritorco nos publicó en el mismo pack que el de la entrevista, pero lo de dejarles una buena parrafada a ustedes aún lo tengo pendiente.

Ea, baraka pá tòs, que seguro que nos va a hacer falta.
____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (20 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Royuela lleva a JMG a una reunión fuera de Barcelona. JMG tiene que ir con los ojos vendados hasta que llegan al lugar. Intuye que son magistrados o policías. Lo cual demuestra que hay algo como un servicio de contraespionaje, al que Royuela pertenece. Un servicio de contraespionaje no es una mafia. Subnormalidades las justas.



Tiene toda la pinta de que sea eso, y entonces si es algo como un servicio de contraspionaje, Francisco Paesa debe estar metido de lleno en el ER. 



Bimmer dijo:


> *ATENTOS A ESTO*
> 
> Es muy probable que tenga relación con los Royuela y puede que sea el que les ha dado las notas escritas y demás documentos o por lo menos fue el que les dio el soplo sorbe el tema de las notas, puede que @javvi ya haya hablado de él, yo no lo he visto por eso lo comparto y porque me parece un personaje de tremenda importancia, muy por encima de Mario Conde y otros individuos ya mencionados, da para hacer un hilo exclusivo sobre este señor, se trata de :
> 
> ...




Coge mucha fuerza lo de que haya sido Paesa el que les vendió la documentación a los Royuela y el que esté en contacto con ellos, en 2016 en una entrevista a Vanity Fair dijo que no mostrasen su rostro para no interferir en las 15 - 20 operaciones que tiene en marcha. 

Paesa da para hacer un hilo propio.


----------



## Bimmer (20 Abr 2021)

Entrevista a Francisco Paesa, posible colaborador de los Royuela y el personaje que les vendió la documentación, Paesa vive en París, los Royuela tienen la documentación en Francia, (Mena y Ruiz también tienen lazos en Francia, que sepamos tienen residencias).

*"Le pedí a Luis Roldán que devolviera el dinero. No todo, claro"*



Paesa conoció a José Amedo una noche en un burdel de Bilbao. "Mostró el pistolón y gritó: &#39;¡yo soy el GAL!&#39; 


*Me importa tres pepinos que no se pueda fumar. ¡Yo fumo! Hablar sin fumar es imposible. Denúncieme si quiere”*. Alarga las manos trémulas, los dorsos huesudos y salpicados de manchas por la edad, agarra la cajetilla, extrae un cigarrillo, lo enciende y exhala el humo satisfecho. “Yo cuando fumo no miento”.


Será el primer pitillo, el primer Benson & Hedges, la marca que ha fumado siempre, del paquete entero que se ventilará durante las siguientes cuatro horas de conversación. Ha llegado pocos minutos antes al Hotel Balzac, en el centro de París, donde nos encontramos. Lo ha hecho acompañado por Albert, su jefe de seguridad, como lo presenta, un negro enorme como una orca y sonriente como un niño. Dice que se lo “prestan” mutuamente el rey de Arabia Saudí y él. Albert es quien la víspera me ha enviado un mensaje por teléfono. *“Su excelencia le recibirá en el Hotel Balzac mañana al mediodía. Confirme su asistencia antes de las 14 horas”*. Albert es también quien me ha telefoneado inmediatamente después del mensaje. Su jefe, monsieur Sánchez, como lo llama, necesita confirmar el encuentro.


*Su excelencia, monsieur Sánchez, es Francisco Paesa (Madrid, 1936) *, exbanquero, exdiplomático para varios países africanos, asesor financiero, agente secreto, donjuán, muerto viviente, *el hombre que, según consta en la historia reciente española, ayudó a fugarse en 1994 al exdirector de la Guardia Civil, Luis Roldán*, que (supuestamente) lo entregó meses después y que (supuestamente) se quedó el dinero: los más de 10 millones de euros que este había recaudado en comisiones ilegales y la recompensa que habría cobrado por la entrega. *El dinero nunca apareció. Como durante años tampoco lo ha hecho Paesa, refugiado en París*, escurridizo, a quien se dio incluso por muerto tras el escándalo de Roldán hasta que el diario El Mundo desveló en 2004 que no lo estaba. Hoy llega con traje azul oscuro de chaqueta cruzada con seis botones, su estilo de siempre. Con pañuelo, corbata y gemelos azules sobre camisa también azul. Con la coreografía perfectamente ensayada. Albert entra primero, abriendo puertas y armarios y confirmando a su jefe, a su excelencia, que viene detrás, que está todo en orden. Es miércoles, 24 de agosto, y al otro lado de las ventanas arde París bajo un sol inclemente.



Una semana atrás había tenido mi primer encuentro con él. Nos vimos en otro hotel de París, donde me esperaba solo, fumando en la calle. Charlamos y paseamos por la Plaza Vendôme, subimos a un taxi para ir al barrio de Saint-Germain y nos sentamos durante horas en la terraza de una brasserie del bulevar. Sin Albert, sin jefe de seguridad, sin nadie. Paesa me había telefoneado pocos días antes. Quería hablar, era el momento de hacerlo. *“Se lo prometí hace cuatro años. Y como puede ver soy un hombre de palabra”.*
El estreno de la película de Alberto Rodríguez _El hombre de las mil caras_, basada en el libro homónimo del periodista Manuel Cerdán, que cuenta su implicación en el caso Roldán, es la gota que ha desbordado su paciencia. Es el momento, dice, porque *“creo que hice mal no hablando antes. Aunque he hecho cosas que no se pueden decir y hay nombres que no puedo pronunciar”.*
La historia de Paesa no es una cuestión exclusiva de verdades y mentiras, del choque entre la verdad que él dice contar y la supuestamente oficial. Va más allá. Es una historia de realidades y ficciones. De la pugna entre Paesa, el hombre, este señor de cuidado pelo blanco platino con mechones caoba, más joven en apariencia, salvo por sus manos, de sus 80 años ya cumplidos, que presume de haber tenido siempre cara aniñada y de que eso le ayudó mucho con hombres y mujeres; y Paesa, el personaje, el fantasma de aquellas cloacas del Estado, la cara B de la democracia, el que él mismo ha creado con su historia, el que rechaza mostrar el rostro en las fotografías. Entre Francisco, el hombre que me recibe solo, y Paesa, su excelencia, que llega con Albert como guardaespaldas.


*—¿Por qué no regresa a España?*
—No tengo nada que hacer allí.
*—Es su país…*
—Muy bien, pues si quiere vuelvo y chupo el suelo. ¿Y? 




*El Hombre que Siempre Estuvo Allí

Paesa no tiene ninguna causa pendiente en España.* Salió indemne de las investigaciones que le abrieron en la Audiencia Nacional durante años. Se le investigó por colaboración con banda armada y obstrucción a la justicia; se le acusó de haber coaccionado a una testigo de los GAL; se abrió una pieza separada contra él por malversación y cohecho por el caso Roldán. Pero todo terminó archivándose. Francisco Paesa, Paco en España, Francisco Sánchez o Francisco Pando, según las diferentes identidades que con los años utilizó, puede regresar a España pero sigue moviéndose en la sombra. Me cuenta que se marchó definitivamente cuando se juzgó al general de la Guardia Civil Enrique Rodríguez Galindo por el secuestro y asesinato del caso Lasa y Zabala en 2000. *“No lo soporté. Era el tío más condecorado de España y lo condenaron por un etarra…”*. Paesa dice que él no tuvo nunca ninguna implicación en los GAL y que para tenerla “había que estar loco”. Que el GAL eran básicamente los expolicías José Amedo y Michel Domínguez, que fueron condenados por ello, y que eran “incontrolables”. Que él solo conoció a Amedo una noche en un burdel de Bilbao, cuando este llegó, según su relato, y en la escalera de entrada al local se abrió la chaqueta, * “mostró el pistolón” en el cinto y gritó “¡Yo soy el GAL!”.* Que se acabó entonces su whisky y pocos minutos después se marchó. Y que él todo lo que hizo siempre fue porque era el “patriota” que “desgraciadamente” continúa siendo. Como “patriota” me cuenta que fue él quien se dirigió al Gobierno cuando vivía en Ginebra y fue contactado para ver si podía conseguir armas para ETA.


*Aquella llamada desembocó a finales de 1985 en la conocida como operación Sokoa, uno de los golpes más duros hasta entonces a la banda terrorista*. Paesa fue el hombre detrás de ella, quien logró vender armamento con transmisores que condujo al escondite que los terroristas tenían en la cooperativa Sokoa en Hendaya. Paesa me dice hoy que su trabajo para el Estado duró pocos años y que siempre se trató de temas relacionados con ETA. Y asegura que por aquella misión *“tenían al menos que haberme dado varias medallas y haberme pagado los billetes de avión”.* Porque afirma también, y me lo repite varias veces, que no encontraré en el Ministerio un solo recibo a su nombre, nada que indique que cobró por los servicios prestados. Confiesa que el otro motivo por él que decidió dejar definitivamente España fue el caso Roldán. *“Porque la Guarda Civil se me había puesto en contra con todo el follón que se había organizado con el Pelopincho”*, asegura. En su relato, el “Pelopincho”, como lo denomina, porque asegura que así le llamaban en el Ministerio y en el Gobierno, es Roldán. Y de él es de quien insiste en hablar hoy y donde vuelve de forma recurrente cada vez que la conversación se desvía hacia otros temas. 



Paesa cuenta que antes de que estallara el caso solo había conocido al director de la Guardia Civil en una breve reunión en la que él acompañaba al ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Guinea, país para el que dice que trabajaba como embajador no residente. No volvió a tener trato con él hasta que, como narra, lo llamaron a comienzos de 1994. Roldán acababa de ser destituido pero aún estaba en España. “No recuerdo ni recordaré quién me llamó. Es mi forma de ser. No doy nunca nombres y no comprometo a nadie. Pero tuvo que ser una alta jerarquía del Gobierno”, dice Paesa cuando le insisto. *“Me dijeron que Pelopincho había hecho una estupidez y que a ver si yo podía ayudarlo. Y eso hice”.*
Según su versión, *él recibió en el despacho que tenía en Madrid a Roldán y a su esposa, Blanca Rodríguez Porto, que sería condenada por encubrimiento.* Roldán le explicó la situación. Le contó a cuánto ascendía el dinero que se había llevado de comisiones de obras de las reformas de los cuarteles de la Guardia Civil y de fondos reservados y que Paesa calcula en 16 millones de dólares de entonces. *Según dice, le planteó devolver el dinero*. “No todo, no haberse llevado 15 y devolver los 15, tampoco vamos a exagerar, porque coger el dinero lleva un trabajo, a pesar de todo…”, afirma. Pero aquella opción se rechazó. Entonces se trajo el dinero de Suiza a un banco “amigo”, como lo llama, en España, donde estuvo durante un mes. “Yo les dije que había que buscar una solución para que el tema no se envenenase. Debíamos intentar justificar correctamente una parte del dinero, porque Roldán podía haber hecho trabajos de dirección de obras”, explica.



*¿El director de la Guardia Civil como director de obras…?*
—Lo importante era encontrar un pretexto. Ya sé que no se iba a poner con un pico y una pala. Pero, ¿a quién coño le importa la verdad? ¡A nadie! Lo que quieren es algo que aparezca, aunque tenga una justificación estúpida.


Pero Roldán, dice Paesa, había optado ya por la huida. Les consiguió pasaportes falsos de Argentina porque pensaban marcharse los dos con el hijo que acababan de tener. Finalmente lo haría él solo. El dinero se transfirió entonces desde la cuenta en Madrid a tres en el exterior, según la versión de Paesa, de tres “fiduciarios” de su confianza. Según Paesa, “nunca” se habló ni de comisiones ni de honorarios por sus servicios.


*—Pero usted no es un alma caritativa…*
—No, pero soy gilipollas. Se puede ser gilipollas y no ser caritativo.
*—Usted esperaría al menos cobrar por aquel trabajo*
—No. Usted no me conoce. Yo puedo hablar, como tuve que hacer ayer, de una operación de 10.000 millones. Pero la última cosa que yo voy a tocar en una discusión es una comisión. Jamás.
*—Pero usted sabía que iba a cobrar…*
—Había una premura por dar una solución al tema. Yo no he cobrado ni un céntimo de Roldán. Es más, me ha costado dinero. Bastante. No lo he calculado. Pero probablemente tres o cuatro millones de dólares fácilmente.




*Roldán y su esposa viajaron entonces a París, donde se instalaron unos días en el apartamento de Paesa.* Ya estaba decidido que se fugaría. “Él quería desaparecer y no hubo nada que hacer”, dice. Roldán se quedó a cargo de los hombres de su anfitrión. Paesa dice que nunca supo dónde estaba ni quiso saberlo. Pero pronto empezaron los problemas. Sus hombres le telefoneaban “desesperados”. * Bautizaron a Roldán como “el bebé”, porque gimoteaba y porque se escapaba continuamente a llamar a su esposa.* Mientras tanto, se vendieron también, según su versión, el apartamento que Roldán había comprado en París y una casa en San Bartolomé, en las Antillas francesas. Entonces es cuando decide que hay que ir más allá. “¿Dónde puedo enviar a este hombre, que vaya con su mujer y su hijo, y que sea un país tranquilo?”, dice que se preguntó. La respuesta fue Laos. “Un país seguro, comunista al cien por cien y con el que podía llegar a un acuerdo para que estuviera allí dos años, porque creía que después se encontraría una solución al problema”, recuerda. A cambio, cuenta, el gobierno de Laos le pidió ayuda para crear una aerolínea y él trabajó en el proyecto.





*—¿Dónde estaba el dinero?*
—En las cuentas que le he dicho. Pero de vez en cuando yo tenía una llamada del abogado [Agustín Guardia] de Roldán diciéndome que la esposa pedía dinero. Esa es otra de las cosas que no se han computado en los gastos. Cuando tiene usted dólares en una cuenta necesita una sociedad que se ocupe de recibir esos dólares, comprar pesetas y traerlas a España en maletas para entregárselas al abogado de la señora. Y hablamos de cientos de millones.
*—¿Cientos de millones de pesetas se trajeron de vuelta a Madrid?* —Sí, sí. No recuerdo cuánto. A mí me llamaba el abogado. Era prácticamente continuo. La mayor parte del dinero fue a España en pesetas.
*—¿Usted sostiene que el dinero que se llevó Roldán regresó a España transformado en pesetas para su esposa?* —Todo, todo. Salvo ese 10 por ciento de la comisión del cambio y el transporte y la comisión que cobraron los fiduciarios, pero fueron prudentes, porque yo hubiera cobrado mucho más.
*Roldán, dice Paesa, no llegó a ir a Laos. Se arrepintió en el último momento.* Roldán, dice Paesa, “lloraba constantemente” y decidió entregarse. Se pactó con el Ministerio del Interior, dirigido entonces por Juan Alberto Belloch. Paesa dice que él no trataba con el ministro, que lo hacía su abogado, Manuel Cobo. Acordaron que se rebajarían los cargos y que se haría una detención discreta. Hoy Paesa se muestra aún visiblemente enfadado con Belloch. *“Tengo la pena de que a Roldán se le trató contrariamente a lo que se había acordado. Porque es un señor que hizo lo que han hecho muchos de ellos, por no decir todos”*, asegura. El vuelo a Laos, en un avión privado que Paesa dice que también pagó de su bolsillo, no llegó siquiera a aterrizar en Vientián [Laos], sino que hizo escala en Bangkok, donde el 27 de febrero de 1995 fue detenido Roldán.





Pero con aquella caída definitiva del exdirector de la Guardia Civil, como si fuesen vasos comunicantes, emergió entonces la figura de Paesa, el personaje. El giro definitivo llegaría en 1998. *Roldán es condenado y durante el juicio se abre la pieza separada contra Paesa. Entonces, justo entonces, Paesa desapareció*. Más aún. Entonces, justo entonces, Paesa murió.



*Misas Gregorianas
“D. Francisco Paesa falleció en Tailandia el 2 de julio de 1998, donde fue incinerado”*, anuncia la esquela publicada por la hermana del fallecido en El País. “Las misas gregorianas que durante el mes de agosto se celebran en el monasterio cisterciense de San Pedro de Cardeña, se aplicarán por su alma y para confortar a los que le llevamos en corazón”, añade.
Hasta ahora el relato de Paesa, que no cesa de fumar mientras habla, que solo ha hecho una pausa para comer medio sándwich, se movía entre la verdad y la mentira. En esa confrontación de versiones de los hechos del caso Roldán y bajo la premisa alargada y sombría de que el dinero que el exdirector de la Guardia Civil se llevó nunca apareció. Ahora la historia alcanza otro terreno. Decía el escritor Tom Clancy que la diferencia entre la realidad y la ficción es que la ficción debe tener sentido. Paesa no murió voluntariamente, cuenta, sino que fue “coincidencia”. Cuando supuestamente murió estaba en Tailandia en una misión. Una misión antiterrorista al este del país que le había encargado el Gobierno de Argentina.





*—¿Y qué hace Argentina en una operación antiterrorista en la frontera de Tailandia?*
Mire usted, periodista, si se quiere usted formar, fórmese solo. Yo no estoy aquí para enseñarle nada.
En aquella misión Paesa formaba parte de un equipo especial de vigilancia. *Allí estaban, sobre el terreno, en la zona fronteriza con Camboya, vigilando a supuestos islamistas, cuando sucedió el “bombardeo amigo”.* Un fallo de puntería de Estados Unidos, dice. La detonación le hirió. Lo metieron en una ambulancia y lo trasladaron a un barco. *“Y ahí desaparecí. Yo no supe nunca en qué barco estaba. Jamás me lo han dicho. Estuve casi seis meses en coma y sin conocimiento”*, narra.
Paesa se centra en los detalles. Habla incluso de una mujer que formaba parte del grupo y con la que dice que enseguida tuvo sintonía, aunque aclara que de forma amistosa. Dice también que aquella mujer, cuya nacionalidad y nombre no recuerda, escuchó el bombardeo y se echó sobre él para protegerlo. *Paesa cuenta también que no fue culpa suya que le dieran por muerto y que su familia también pensó que lo estaba*.


----------



## Bimmer (20 Abr 2021)

Segunda parte de la entrevista y un programa sobre él de La Sexta :



*—¿Le gustaban a usted las misas gregorianas?*
—A mí me la sopla. Pero a mi hermana sí le gustan.
*—¿Todo esto lo puede demostrar de alguna manera?*
—Hay un papel de esta historia que tiene una oficina de Interpol…
*—¿Comprende que quien lea esta historia no la creerá?*
—Pues que no la crea. Me da igual. Si no se la van a creer, no la escriba. Si piensa que es usted cómplice de una tontería que yo he dicho, no la publique.
*—¿Por qué no se rectificó? ¿Por qué no se dijo que no estaba muerto?*
—Vamos a ver… ¿A quién le digo eso? Hay dos sistemas. Si yo se lo digo a un periodista, por ejemplo, no me cree, y si tengo que hacer de esto una versión oficial, ¿cuál puede ser la reacción de esos señores que hoy reaccionan muy mal?
*—¿Le venía mejor estar muerto?*
—No es que me viniese mejor, es que me daba igual. Ah, ¿que estoy muerto? Bueno, pues estoy muerto, ¿y qué?





En nuestro primer encuentro, mientras almorzamos en Saint-Germain, una anciana en la mesa contigua sufre un vahído. Contemplamos en silencio cómo su hija, que la acompaña, trata de reanimarla mientras llega una ambulancia. Cuando todo termina, Paesa me mira fijamente. *“Si me sucediese a mí, remáteme, por favor”, dice.* Durante nuestras conversaciones me lanza nombres como una ametralladora. *Me dice que se acaba de reunir con un ministro francés, que Jean-Claude Juncker le consulta porque le preocupa el Brexit.* Me cuenta que se enfadó con el rey de Arabia Saudí y que le recriminó que mientras su país abría escuelas coránicas por el mundo él no podía ir a una iglesia católica en Riad. *Que hoy tiene “entre 15 y 20” operaciones en marcha*, que la víspera estaba en Bruselas trabajando como asesor externo para la Comisión pero que no cobra por ello. *Que tiene una mujer desde hace 20 años que es una buena mujer “porque no hace preguntas”*, él le dice que se va a Hong Kong y ella solo le pregunta cuántos días. * Que sabe incluso de qué color tiene las bragas la reina de Inglaterra porque le invitaron un fin de semana a Balmoral y estaba la ropa tendida en el jardín.



Me cuenta también que tiene mucho dinero, pero no tiene ademanes de millonario y cuando extrae del bolsillo su larga billetera de piel negra apenas veo un par de tarjetas.* Incluso buscamos un cajero para poder comprar tabaco en el estanco. La historia de Paesa hoy, resulta fácil pensarlo, es la que nos contó Cervantes con Alonso Quijano. Pero en ese juego de realidades y ficciones también está ahí la realidad conocida para equilibrar la balanza e inflar la duda sobre el hombre y el personaje. Ahí está ese pasado, esas “20 vidas”, como él las llama. Incluso ahí están los hechos recientes. *Hace cinco años Paesa fue visto en el aeropuerto de Sierra Leona en una operación que, como me cuenta él, consistía en ir a buscar oro para un cliente muy importante.* Y desde hace más de una década mantiene un conflicto abierto con el magnate ruso *Alexander Lebedev*, que contrató al español para abrir un banco en Baréin y le confió para ello 20 millones de dólares que desaparecieron. Paesa evita el tema. Pero me dice que falló la operación, que el dinero se esfumó en Baréin cuando debía ser transferido a Indonesia y que él ya la he devuelto una parte al empresario. Son dos casos que confirman que, de alguna manera, este señor que hoy se mueve todavía ágil, que no se desabotona en ningún momento la chaqueta y que exhibe un ácido sentido del humor, sigue en activo.





*—De todas las cosas que ha sido usted y que dicen que ha sido, ¿con qué se siente más identificado: banquero, diplomático, agente secreto, playboy, estafador …?*
—Nunca he sido un estafador. Del resto estoy muy contento de todas. Incluso si han salido mal por culpa de algún hijo de puta.
*—¿En cuál de sus muchas vidas ha sido más feliz?*
—Pues mire, en todas. Todas tienen sus placeres, sus dificultades, sus buenos y malos momentos y hay que pasarlos. Hoy he pasado un mal momento viéndole a usted y ya está. Pero me estoy divirtiendo.
*—¿De qué se arrepiente?*
—¿Yo? De nada. En todo caso de que hay algunas personas a las que no he tratado como debía.
*—¿Quién cree que le guarda más rencor, los hombres o las mujeres que lo han conocido?*
—No creo que las mujeres que me han conocido y que han vivido conmigo lo hagan. Yo nunca he sido infiel a una mujer que vive conmigo. Jamás. Cuando lo he sido nos hemos separado.
*—¿Y quién ha sido el gran amor de su vida?*
—Yo.
Responde divertido y directo. Recreándose en la respuesta. Sigue fumando. Enseguida saldremos a la terraza donde posará también dispuesto a hacerlo, con la condición previa de que no se identifique su rostro porque le afectaría al trabajo que hace. “Sería devastador”, exagera. Continúa siendo Paesa, el personaje. Cuesta, parece, separarlo del hombre. *Me cuenta con orgullo de conquistador que él de quien más ha aprendido siempre ha sido de las mujeres, “sobre todo a desconfiar de los hombres”.* Y me dice que hay partes de su vida que ni se sabe. “Si cualquiera de nosotros supiese todo de su propia vida, en un momento dado podría llegar a suicidarse”, afirma. Recuerdo entonces que en nuestro primer encuentro hablamos de su infancia en Madrid y de cómo me confesó que no tenía memoria de aquella etapa ni de su adolescencia porque no fue feliz. “Y los recuerdos que tengo es porque me los he inventado”, me dijo.





*—¿En aquella época qué soñaba con hacer?*
—Mire, cuando era pequeño mi mayor ocupación era correr deprisa por el pasillo para que mi padre no me pegase dos hostias. Así que no pensaba en muchas cosas más. De ahí que a los 17 años fuera campeón europeo de juveniles en 100 y 200 metros. Tenía una salida fulminante.
*—Y desde entonces no ha dejado de correr…*
—Desde luego. Pero ahora corro menos y a menos velocidad.
Paesa prolonga el silencio tras la respuesta. Aplasta su último pitillo contra un lecho de colillas en la jabonera convertida en cenicero. Me mira a través de las gafas de montura metálica sobre las que trepa algún pelo díscolo de las cejas grises. Y antes de que apague la grabadora, cuatro horas después de su llegada y de que Albert inspeccionase la habitación, me dice: “No se puede llevar la existencia que yo he llevado si no se tiene una vida interior muy poderosa y una imaginación enorme. Si no, está usted viviendo en un presente de mierda constantemente”.


Enlace a la entrevista : Le pedí a Luis Roldán que devolviera el dinero. No todo, claro

Programa : Francisco Paesa, el espía kamikaze que fue capaz de estafar a un oligarca ruso

*Francisco Paesa, el espía kamikaze que fue capaz de estafar a un oligarca ruso*

*Francisco Paesa*. Su nombre ha hecho temblar al Estado español. Se hizo pasar por muerto y aunque le vinculan con "algunos de los delitos más deleznables del planeta, sigue reapareciendo". *Equipo de Investigación* conversa con un oligarca ruso al que Paesa, cuya historia ha inspirado la película '*El Hombre de las Mil Caras*', estafó 20 millones de euros: "Sólo me he reunido con él una vez y fueron 5 minutos en París".


----------



## javvi (20 Abr 2021)

*FAD, FUNDACIÓN DE AYUDA CONTRA LA DROGADICCIÓN. CUARTETO DE ASES: MANUEL GUTIÉRREZ MELLADO, LA REINA SOFIA, JAVIER CALDERÓN Y EDUARDO SERRA.*

En 1986 se constituye esta entidad privada, cuyo propósito es la prevención en el consumo de las drogas, que era ya un problema muy gordo en las sociedad española. Su impulsor fue Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado, del que algo ya hemos hablado aquí. Giro extraño en un hombre que había dedicado toda su vida a pulular por las cloacas con su mandil.
En septiembre de 1986, conmocionado ante la muerte por sobredosis del hijo de un íntimo amigo, logró que un selecto grupo de empresarios y financieros respaldasen y subvencionasen su proyecto de organizar la Fundación de Ayuda contra la Drogadicción (FAD), que presidió hasta su muerte. La presidenta de honor será *Su Majestad Doña Sofia.*
La Reina emérita Sofia no necesita presentación, sólo diremos que se comenta en los mentideros de la conspiración que era ella, y no su marido, la que frecuentaba el foro donde todo se decide: el *Club Bilderberg.*
Pero Don Manuel y Su Majestad Doña Sofia no estaban solos en la fundación de esta ONG. ¿Quiénes les acompañaban?

*Javier Calderón Fernández *
Nacido en Dos Barrios, Toledo. Su padre fue fusilado por los republicanos. De niño emigró con su madre y hermanos a Madrid. Pronto ingresó en una especie de boy scouts cristiano-falangista del Frente de Juventudes. En 1949 ingresó en la Academia General Militar. En 1953, siendo ya teniente, pasa a una extraña organización Forja. Allí está el capitán Luis Pinilla, al que conocía del Frente de Juventudes y al conocido *padre Llanos.* El jesuita del Pozo del Tío Raimundo, el cura rojo que se dice que había sido confesor de Franco.
Conoció a Mellado en 1967, en unas maniobras militares en Almenara. Desde entonces, entablaron una férrea amistad.


http://e-spacio.uned.es/fez/eserv/bibliuned:IUGM-DocGGM-20040101/Manuel_Gutierrez_Mellado_Javier_Calderon.pdf


En 1973 se une a la *UMD (Unión Militar Democrática)* cuyo germen estaba ya en la citada_ Forja._ En esta organización militar clandestina del tardofranquismo estaban ya, o tenían contactos, algunos de los protagonistas de la transición: el citado padre Llanos, Felipe González o Santiago Carrillo.





Unión Militar Democrática - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




La UMD fue desmantelada en los estertores del Franquismo, en el verano del 75. Calderón se libró por los pelos de ser procesado por tal asunto.
También pertenecía a GODSA un think tank creado por *Manuel Fraga* en 1974. Allí se encontró con gente como *José Luis Cortina* (el que durante el juicio del 23f, ante las presiones del fiscal, en un descanso se le oyó decir:
«Que no me jodan, que saco hasta lo de Carrero Blanco».)
Este grupo estuvo en el núcleo duro en el tiempo de la transición del SECED al CESID bajo el mando de *Andrés Cassinello.*
Ascendido a teniente coronel en 1979, su amigo Mellado, ya vicepresidente para asuntos de Defensa, le introduce en la secretaría general del CESID.
Con el 23f, y todas las sospechas En en el CESID, volvió a librarse de estar entre los acusados.
Al ganar el PP en el 96 llega a lo más alto de los servicios de inteligencia, le nombran director del CESID, reencontrándose con su amigo Eduardo Serra, el cofundador de la FAD una década antes, que, paralelamente, había sido nombrado ministro de Defensa.
Otro lío gordo en el que estuvo involucrado fue el de las escuchas ilegales del CESID en la sede de HB en Vitoria. La Audiencia Provincial de Álava les condenó a tres años de cárcel a él y a* Emilio Alonso Manglano*. Pero el Tribunal Supremo les absolvió.
Algunas informaciones indican que en ese grupo liderado por Fraga, durante la transición, ya se barajaba: "_la cesión progresiva de la soberanía de Ceuta y Melilla a Marruecos_".
Una de las promesas de* Azna*r en su primera victoria fue reformar el CESID. Pero antes y después de su victoria pasaron cosas que, quizá, algún día se aclaren.
Gutiérrez Mellado explicó su decisión de fundar la FAD tras la muerte por sobredosis de heroína del hijo de un amigo íntimo. Javier Calderón tuvo
cinco hijos: uno de ellos, de extrema derecha, estuvo involucrado en el asesinato en 1979 del estudiante José Luis Alcazo. Presuntamente usaron bates de beisbol.
Tuvo tiempo de enterrar a otros dos, según se dice fallecidos en extrañas circunstancias. Lo que hemos averiguado es que un hijo suyo tuvo que ser rescatado de una cárcel tailandesa por tráfico de drogas. La operación se pagó con fondos reservados. No está confirmado que ese amigo de GM, cuyo hijo murió de sobredosis de heroína fuese Calderón, pero bien pudiera ser.


El espía que surgió del Pozo







Javier Calderón Fernández


Portal elespiadigital.com




elespiadigital.es






http://e-spacio.uned.es/fez/eserv/bibliuned:IUGM-DocGGM-20040101/Manuel_Gutierrez_Mellado_Javier_Calderon.pdf




*Eduardo Serra * *Rexach*
El paradigma del político sin partido. Ha pasado por tres partidos: UCD, PSOE y PP. El único ministro que lo ha sido tanto con el PSOE como con el PP.
En el 77 trabajó con el Ministro de Industria de la UCD Alberto Oliart. Se fue con él al Ministerio de Defensa como subsecretario. Con la primera victoria socialista, Felipe González nombró a otro Serra, *Narcís Serra,* como Ministro de Defensa, quien mantuvo a Eduardo Serra en el mismo cargo. En el 84 le ascendió a secretario de Estado de Defensa. Es en este periodo cuando se negoció la entrada de España en la OTAN. Renuncia al cargo en 1987. Paréntesis que aprovecha para apuntarse a la FAD junto a Gutiérrez Mellado y los otros.
También fue presidente del Instituto de Cuestiones Internacionales y Política Exterior (INCIPE). Un departamento del Ministerio de Defensa que se dedica a lo que su nombre indica.
En la victoria del PP del 96 Aznar le ficha, otra vez, como Ministro de Defensa, cargo que ocupó hasta el 2000, que fue sustituido por Federico Trillo.
También ha sido presidente del *Real Instituto Elcano*. Think Tank, que prácticamente se puede considerar un órgano de propaganda de la OTAN, y que se dedica a acusar a Rusia de todos los males del Mundo, incluido el Procés catalán.
Entre sus becarios, tiene al novelista Fernando Reinares, que escribió la novela _Matadlos_, intentando hacerla pasar como de no ficción, se inventa una trama, que por la ley de los n grados de Kevin Bacon, va de contacto en contacto, desde los inquilinos del piso explotante de Leganés hasta Osama Bin Laden.
Eduardo Serra Rexach - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre





El cuento de la “injerencia rusa” en Cataluña llega al Congreso. Se evidencian los rasgos atlantistas de los doctrinarios de esta ridícula operación


Portal elespiadigital.com




www.elespiadigital.com




Resulta que se funda una ONG por la prevención de la drogadicción, que ya en los ochenta era una lacra social, que daba unos beneficios descomunales. Los miembros fundadores son un nido de espías del más alto nivel. Nombran como presidenta de honor a la señora Bilderberg.
Una de dos: o nos creemos que el narcotráfico está en manos de los clanes gitanos y los Laureanos Oubiña, o no nos lo creemos.


----------



## javvi (20 Abr 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Bueno, pues lo que parece es que Ruiz, según la entrevista a Martinez Grasa, o es mu peliculero o es que al Mena le da la razón como a los locos.
> Y tal vez por decirle a éste que el Martinez Grasa informaba al KGB el Ruiz, no sé si sin querer, le salva la vida.
> 
> También es posible que aquél alternara o conociera a algún miembro del KGB -o Charlie subcontratao- sin saberlo y el Ruiz estuviera mejor informado, que tò pué ser aunque lo dudo.



No descartemos ninguna de estas posibilidades.


----------



## javvi (20 Abr 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Paesa da para hacer un hilo propio



No descarto apuntarme, si alguien toma la iniciativa.


----------



## javvi (20 Abr 2021)

*¿POR QUÉ EL MOTIVO DE LA ELIMINACIÓN FÍSICA DE GUTIÉRREZ MELLADO NO ESTÁ EN LA POCO CREÍBLE NOTA DE MENA A RUIZ?*

En la nota de Mena a Ruiz relativa a la eliminación de ´Gutiérrez Mellado (caso 555) se dice: _"Parece ser que el general, descontento de cómo está la situación militar en el país respecto a temas como el terrorismo, está apostando por la creación de una junta militar que una vez constituida decidiría cual sería el régimen político más idóneo para el país.
Para no correr riesgos innecesarios que pudieran llevar a un proceso de involución política, la cúpula del PSOE me insta a la eliminación física del general."_
Al empezar la nota, Mena usa la expresión _"parece ser_". Esto significa que no tiene la seguridad total de las explicaciones que le va a dar a Ruiz. Como si le hubiesen dado una orden con unas mínimas explicaciones por encima. No hay mucho más que aclarar: Mena es el capo de un grupo de sicarios y Ruiz es su brazo derecho. Ni Ruiz, ni Mena, tienen por qué llegar al fondo del asunto. La orden es eliminar físicamente a Gutiérrez Mellado y hay que ejecutarla.
El motivo, según la nota de Mena, es: _el general, descontento de cómo está la situación militar en el país respecto a temas como el terrorismo, está apostando por la creación de una junta militar que una vez constituida decidiría cual sería el régimen político más idóneo para el país._
He publicado unos cuantos postes sobre Gutiérrez Mellado para demostrar que es del todo no creíble que a Gutiérrez Mellado le importase mucho que
ETA matase a militares y policías, incluidos altos mandos. O mejor dicho: especialmente los altos mandos. Todo lo contrario. Cuando titulo uno de esos postes:* ETA HACIÉNDOLE FAVORES A GUTIÉRREZ MELLADO Y EL QUE NO A LA CÁRCEL*. lo que quiero decir es, exactamente, lo que digo. Gutiérrez Mellado, como buen masón, desde muy joven, es un traidor a la Patria (podrá haber un masón británico patriota o un masón francés patriota, pero masón y patriota español es un oxímoron). Toda su vida aguantó conspirando contra el régimen que ganó la guerra civil. Desde pronto, estuvo dedicándose a acercar al ejercito español a la sombra de *Estados Unidos*, y la *OTAN *con la consiguiente perdida de soberanía. Cuando murió el *Caudillo,* ya tenía muy preparado el terreno. Pero había algunos obstáculos. Un sector del Ejército, la Benemérita, y la sociedad civil no estaban dispuestos a ponérselo fácil a Gutiérrez Mellado.
Se tenía que convencer a la sociedad española de que todo militar que, realmente, creyese en lo que reza en el frontispicio de los cuarteles: *Todo por la patria*, era un peligroso cavernícola de extrema derecha enemigo del más preciado de los dones que nos puede dar la existencia: *la Democracia*. Confieso que la primera vez que escuché la demanda de _La Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica_ de que se retire de los cuarteles el lema Todo por la Patria y que se sustituya por el de* Todo por la Democracia, *pensé que era un chiste.








¿Todo por la patria? Origen y polémica sobre el lema de la Guardia Civil


La Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica ha pedido al Gobierno que retire el 'Todo por la patria' de todos los cuarteles del país y lo sustituya por 'Todo por la democracia' por su origen franquista. La Asociación Unificada de Guardias Civiles no se muestra contraria a la...




www.publico.es





Los afortunados españoles acababan de estrenar la Diosa Democracia, pero el Bunker, los trasnochados franquistas, la extrema derecha, nos la querían arrebatar.

Aunque tampoco hacía falta ser muy de extrema derecha para ver que la *Constitución *aprobada en diciembre de 1978, en su artículo nº2:_ "La Constitución indisoluble unidad de la Nación española, patria común e indivisible de todos los españoles,_" Hasta aquí pasable, pero, a continuación, sigue: _y reconoce y garantiza el derecho a la autonomía de las nacionalidades y regiones que la integran y la solidaridad entre todas ellas." _contenía ya incubada la destrucción de España, con una calculada ambigüedad.
¿Y qué entiende esta constitución por autonomía? ¿y qué es eso de que, por un lado se habla de la Nación, y por otro de nacionalidades?¿y cuáles son esas nacionalidades y cuáles no son nacionalidades, o sea, regiones? La Constitución no aclara nada y esa ambigüedad será letal. La destrucción de España, su fragmentación, balcanización, está ya preparada desde diciembre del 78. Es imposible que los Padres de la Criatura fuesen tan imbéciles que no se diesen cuenta del disparate del art. 2, cuando lo podría ver hasta un niño de cinco años.
Entonces, no debe ser ninguna casualidad que los militares más preocupados por el desastre que se avecinaba y más dispuestos a cumplir con su deber sagrado, fuesen eliminados por la siempre oportuna ETA, y que otros cayeran en la trampa, que les llevó a la cárcel, de un golpe de estado, en el que todo apunta a estos personajes del CESID que tan estrecha relación tenían con Gutiérrez Mellado. de los que algo también hemos posteado.
En el entierro del teniente general *Luis Gomez Hortigüela * asesinado por ETA, y presidido por Gutiérrez Mellado y *Agustín Rodríguez Sahagún*, los militares y patriotas que cantaban El Cara el Sol y vociferaban: *¡Gutiérrez Mellado, tú los has matado! *sabían muy bien lo que decían.








Luis Gómez Hortigüela







mapadelterror.com


----------



## Peritta (21 Abr 2021)

Don @Bimmer el que el Paesa sea nuestro Bond, James Bond, no quiere decir que esté relacionado con el señor Alberto caramba, por muy Paco-espía que sea. Y aunque ya sabemos todos que la realidad termina superando a la ficción, ambos personajes se mueven en circulos distintos. 
El señor Alberto es más de andar por casa, por Cataluña digo, y el Paesa pues... llega hasta Bangkok. No tienen por qué coincidir joer. 
Sí, si no descarto que el Paesa sea el custodio del archivo de Mena ¿eh?, ya que parece un tipo insobornable o que no se deja torcer el aparejo como se encabezone con algo, ya que en la entrevista dijo que le daba igual estar vivo que muerto. Administrativamente digo. Pero me parece algo peliculero su argumento señor.
Además no sé si el Paesa será muy de fiar y el señor Alberto es mu desconfiao.

El Paesa nadará en dinero tras escamoteárselo al Roldan y a otros más, don Santiago anda pidiendo ayuda desinteresada para pasar documentos de .pdf a .doc porque no tendrá ni para pagar a una mecanógrafa. A mí no me parece que sean criaturas del mismo ecosistema.


El Amedo yendo cocido al wiski puede presumir de ser él el GAL, pero había un GAL verde, un Batallón Vasco-Español y supongo que algún que otro espontáneo como aquel Inestrillas que pudiendo hacer una escabechina no tuvo la serenidad suficiente y el marrón se lo acabó comiendo otro. ¿No se acuerda?.

En cualquier caso cuando lo del Segundo Marei llamó por teléfono

a su superioridad digo.

Luego el GAL no era él solo, aunque en aquél caso la desobedeciera.

Y es que no supimos despejar la x cuando la cosa se reducía a una ecuación. Tampoco quisimos resolver la z cuando el sistema de ecuaciones del 11-M y ahora estamos resolviendo ecuaciones diferenciales en derivadas parciales.

¿Qué tal andamos de matemáticas?. ¿Es ya una "maría" que no cuenta para la nota global?. 






Ha cogido usté la linde con el Gutierrez Mellado y no la suelta don @javvi. Va a tener razón @Debunker cuando dice que nos desvía el tema, o cuando le digo yo que está embarrando el campo. 
Es que, como los pedos de alubias, se repite usté mesié.



javvi dijo:


> *FAD, FUNDACIÓN DE AYUDA CONTRA LA DROGADICCIÓN. CUARTETO DE ASES: MANUEL GUTIÉRREZ MELLADO, LA REINA SOFIA, JAVIER CALDERÓN Y EDUARDO SERRA.*
> 
> Resulta que se funda una ONG por la prevención de la drogadicción, que ya en los ochenta era una lacra social, que daba unos beneficios descomunales. Los miembros fundadores son un nido de espías del más alto nivel. Nombran como presidenta de honor a la señora Bilderberg.
> Una de dos: o nos creemos que el narcotráfico está en manos de los clanes gitanos y los Laureanos Oubiña, o no nos lo creemos.



La que daba unos beneficios descomunales sería la droga, no la fundacioncilla ésa, ¿no?.


Mire, yo creo que quedaría más gráfico si nos hablara de la visita del Pablo Escobar a la Bodeguilla y no de la fundacioncilla ésa. 




___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (21 Abr 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> La que daba unos beneficios descomunales sería la droga, no la fundacioncilla ésa, ¿no?.



¿Sabe usted lo que es la D.E.A? ¿se cree usted lo que dice la Wikipedia sobre la misma? ¿Realmente persiguen lo que dicen perseguir? ¿no será más bien lo inverso: controlar lo que dicen perseguir?
Todo depende de lo que pensemos de por qué el no ejercito español viaja continuamente a Afganistán. ¿usted qué cree, que están allí buscando talibanes o criando amapolas?
Para una fundacioncilla, como dice usted, hubiese bastado que la Emérita hubiera reclutado a alguna marquesilla y alguna tonadillera. ¿se ha fijado usted en el personal que acompaña a la señora Bilderberg en al fundación de la O.NG.? ¿lo ha leído?
Empiezo a sospechar que no me lee ni Cristo. Quizá, alguno, los títulos. Nadie está obligado, por supuesto. Faltaría más.
Intentaré reducir mi tesis a un tamaño twitter, lo cual, me cuesta, no estoy hecho para comprimir tanto en tan pocos caracteres.
Este régimen, que dice usted que son dos: el del 78, y el del 11m, es, en cualquier caso, una Narcocracia. Entiendo el Expediente Royuela como una lucha contra la Narcocracia gobernante y todo lo que va añadido a una Narcocracia: corrupción rampante hasta la completa devastación de los órganos del Estado. Decir gobierno es decir Mafia, y decir Mafia es decir Gobierno.
Es usted muy suspicaz para algunas cosas y muy cándido para otras. El que Don* Monzer Al Kassar *sea uno de los principales clientes de Mena es más que una pistola humeante, es un misil humeante. Si uno busca información sobre el sujeto, y lo que llegó a mover al más alto nivel mundial, queda todo más que clarito.
Y, por supuesto, el *Sarasola* y su padre, el amiguete de Felipe: los negocios en Colombia y* don Pablo*, el de las escobas, que seguramente pasó buenas veladas en la bodeguilla con Felipe, o Isidoro.
Y, sin salirse un ápice del ER, el teniente coronel de la Guardia Civil* Miguel Gómez Alarcón, *otro cliente de Mena, el de la operación Chumi; el libertador de la farmacéutica de Olot (algún día tendremos que hurgar en este caso del Banco de los Pirineos); el del robo del contenedor de coca de la D.E.A. del puerto de Barcelona.

Entonces, si usted me dice: _La que daba unos beneficios descomunales sería la droga, no la fundacioncilla ésa, ¿no?, _es que he fracasado totalmente. Tanto posteo para nada. Porque, yo he intentado demostrar todo lo contrario. 
Pues, nada, dejémoslo en que el Narcotráfico lo controlan los clanes gitanos y la fundacioncilla hace lo que puede por concienciar a la juventud de que no se pinche.


----------



## javvi (21 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> ¿Sabe usted lo que es la D.E.A? ¿se cree usted lo que dice la Wikipedia sobre la misma? ¿Realmente persiguen lo que dicen perseguir? ¿no será más bien lo inverso: controlar lo que dicen perseguir?
> Todo depende de lo que pensemos de por qué el no ejercito español viaja continuamente a Afganistán. ¿usted qué cree, que están allí buscando talibanes o criando amapolas?
> Para una fundacioncilla, como dice usted, hubiese bastado que la Emérita hubiera reclutado a alguna marquesilla y alguna tonadillera. ¿se ha fijado usted en el personal que acompaña a la señora Bilderberg en la fundación de la O.NG.? ¿lo ha leído?
> Empiezo a sospechar que no me lee ni Cristo. Quizá, alguno, los títulos. Nadie está obligado, por supuesto. Faltaría más.
> ...



POSDATA: Eso sí, comparto su afición por Don Pio. Y lo del yate Vita es para su propio hilo.


----------



## Debunker (21 Abr 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Ha cogido usté la linde con el Gutierrez Mellado y no la suelta don @javvi. Va a tener razón @Debunker cuando dice que nos desvía el tema, o cuando le digo yo que está embarrando el campo.
> Es que, como los pedos de alubias, se repite usté mesié.



Claramente, la repetición de estas historias es contestación a mis quejas, "no quieres caldo pues 3 tazas".

En fin, para mi mejor pierdo tiempo en este hilo, aparte de una proposición, creo que de @Bimmer, de petar con mensajes del ER los foros de PN y GC, que al menos a mí, me pareció buena idea , ni una sola idea o propuesta se ha puesto en este hilo para difundir y-o ayudar en el ER .

Hablan de Paesa como si estuviera vivo y activo y con los 85 tacos que tiene Paesa , esa momia no está para movidas , de hecho hace ya muchos años que no lo está. Paesa como Mena solo tenían una ideología y un Dios , la pasta gansa.


----------



## Debunker (21 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> ¿Sabe usted lo que es la D.E.A? ¿se cree usted lo que dice la Wikipedia sobre la misma? ¿Realmente persiguen lo que dicen perseguir? ¿no será más bien lo inverso: controlar lo que dicen perseguir?
> Todo depende de lo que pensemos de por qué el no ejercito español viaja continuamente a Afganistán. ¿usted qué cree, que están allí buscando talibanes o criando amapolas?
> Para una fundacioncilla, como dice usted, hubiese bastado que la Emérita hubiera reclutado a alguna marquesilla y alguna tonadillera. ¿se ha fijado usted en el personal que acompaña a la señora Bilderberg en al fundación de la O.NG.? ¿lo ha leído?
> Empiezo a sospechar que no me lee ni Cristo. Quizá, alguno, los títulos. Nadie está obligado, por supuesto. Faltaría más.
> ...




El tráfico de drogas es la misma cosa y funciona igual en todos los países del mundo, sin excepción, es de lógica , el dinero mueve al mundo. Son más temibles las mafias de cuerpos de seguridad del estado que se forman alrededor del tráfico de drogas, que las mafias que trafican y eso que se sabe fehacientemente desde hace decenas de años, no ha sido posible erradicarlo, ni lo será, es una guerra perdida.


----------



## Debunker (21 Abr 2021)

*Margarita Robles podría entrar en prisión debido a una denuncia presentada por ACODAP*
El CGPJ obstruye la investigación de los asesinatos ordenados por el "fiscal psicópata" José María Mena. ACODAP presenta denuncia. Dos sucesivos Consejos Generales, el actual y el anterior, se han negado de plano a proporcionar cualquier información que permita investigar los asesinatos en serie cometidos bajo el amparo y protección del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña, por la banda del ex-fiscal y "psicópata" José María Mena.

*ACODAP *ha presentado denuncia en el juzgado de guardia de Madrid por este impúdico bloqueo del CGPJ. La “Asociación contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública”, liderada por el ex juez decano de Talavera de la Reina *Fernando Presencia*, se basa en uno de los muchos escritos que se cruzaron la presidenta del TSJ con la Fiscal Superior de Cataluña. Se comunicaban con frecuencia a propósito de las ya muy populares (diligencias) “Indeterminadas 1/2009”, que no son otra cosa que las investigaciones gubernativas que se abrieron como consecuencia de las maquinaciones del mencionado “fiscal psicópata” *José María Mena*, y su banda de malhechores.

En ese procedimiento, bajo el eufemismo de “investigar presuntas irregularidades” cometidas por el personal de la Fiscalía Superior de Cataluña, su Jefa de entonces, *María Teresa Compte Massachs*, descubrió con horror que en sus archivos aún se guardaban 312 documentos manuscritos atribuidos a su antecesor, el fiscal ya jubilado *José María Mena Álvarez.* En ellos se describían con frialdad inusitada las instrucciones con las que éste último habría ordenado la comisión de otros tantos asesinatos.

Al comenzar el análisis de un cúmulo de centenares de documentos surgieron lo que parecían ser los primeros veinte asesinatos. Tras ese inquietante descubrimiento, los papeles fueron remitidos al Consejo General del Poder Judicial. La resolución que se refiere a este extremo llevaba fecha de salida de 17 de agosto de 2009 (con Nº de Registro 8627/09/AC). En ella la Fiscal Jefe Superior le informa a la presidenta del TSJ de entonces, *María Eugenia Alegret Burgués*, que ha localizado 20 manuscritos de *Mena* para poder llevar a cabo la pericial caligráfica que le había pedido. Además, al comprobar su escalofriante contenido dejó constancia de lo siguiente: “_con esta fecha se ponen los hechos en conocimiento del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (Inspección de Tribunales)”.


Llama poderosamente la atención que los documentos manuscritos que describían esos asesinatos no se reenviasen a un órgano jurisdiccional, como podría ser el Tribunal Supremo o la Audiencia Nacional, sino que se remitieron a un órgano gubernativo no jurisdiccional, como es el Consejo General del Poder Judicial.

Igualmente llama la atención que el CGPJ no hiciera absolutamente nada. Por aquel entonces la actual ministra de Defensa, *Margarita Robles*, era vocal judicial del órgano de gobierno de los jueces. Pero la ministra estaba involucrada abiertamente en las fechorías del _“fiscal psicópata”. De hecho fue ella quien eligió a los fiscales *Villarejo* y *Mena* para gestionar desde Barcelona los sobornos y chantajes a jueces y fiscales de toda España. Su colaboración con la trama está ampliamente documentada. En muchísimos de esos manuscritos aparece la leyenda _“no os preocupéis que esto acabará arreglándolo Margarita Robles”_. Con lo que se da a entender que la ahora ministra intervino en cientos de estos “amaños”. Habían montado una especie de fontanería lavandería de todo el entramado.

Pero a la *Robles* el asunto se le fue de las manos. Ambos fiscales se convertirían en asesinos en serie y era necesario taparles. Por esa razón hizo lo todo imposible para que *Carlos Dívar*, el entonces presidente del órgano de gobierno de los jueces, no dedujera un solo testimonio, ni divulgara nada de lo que acababa de saber. Pero esa lealtad también fue su final. *Dívar* se convirtió en el único presidente del CGPJ que se vio obligado a dimitir, con el descrédito y la humillación como únicos compañeros de su último “viaje”.

Lo cierto es que *Mena* se enteró de que lo estaban investigando, porque se lo dijo *Margarita*. El ex fiscal jefe de Cataluña, que ya estaba jubilado, le dirigió una carta (que aún se conserva) a la compañera que le sustituyó diciéndole que iría a verla esa misma tarde. A partir de ahí se acabaron las investigaciones. Lo que se habló durante esa reunión es fácil de suponer.









Margarita Robles podría entrar en prisión debido a una denuncia presentada por ACODAP - El Diestro


Margarita Robles podría entrar en prisión debido a una denuncia presentada por ACODAP




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Debunker (21 Abr 2021)




----------



## Peritta (21 Abr 2021)

Yo sí le leo don @javvi, pero me aburre leer los mismos argumentos una y otra vez. Además parece que el fin que persigue usté con su argumentación es poner al Gutierrez Mellado de vuelta y media y no dilucidar la veracidad o falsedad del expediente Royuela. Y para éso el que don Manuel fuera un mal bicho o una buena persona es irrelevante señor, no viene al caso.

Bueno, sí, pero muy de refilón.


La fundacioncilla ésa no deja dinero señor y si ponen a la cuñada de Bildberg de presidenta es porque tiene dinero y podría financiar piscólogos, tratamientos y ceder algún que otro edificio o local.
Los de la tuna suelen escoger como madrina a la hija de algún señorón ricachón por lo mismo, porque puede poner dinero para capas, calzas, guitarras y bandurrias.



En cualquier caso le recuerdo que hemos visto a don Baltasar hacer de portero en aquellos partidillos contra la droga que organizaba el Luis del Olmo y ahora ahí lo tiene usté asesorando al cártel de Caracas.






__





El Juez Antonio Serrano-Arnal da luz verde para que se destruyan las cintas del ‘Delcygate’ en Barajas. ¿Y no pasa nada?


Delcygate: el juez da luz verde para que se destruyan las cintas de la vicepresidenta de Venezuela, Delcy Rodríguez, en Barajas




www.burbuja.info





____________________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## elnota (21 Abr 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> *Margarita Robles podría entrar en prisión debido a una denuncia presentada por ACODAP*
> El CGPJ obstruye la investigación de los asesinatos ordenados por el "fiscal psicópata" José María Mena. ACODAP presenta denuncia. Dos sucesivos Consejos Generales, el actual y el anterior, se han negado de plano a proporcionar cualquier información que permita investigar los asesinatos en serie cometidos bajo el amparo y protección del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña, por la banda del ex-fiscal y "psicópata" José María Mena.
> 
> *ACODAP *ha presentado denuncia en el juzgado de guardia de Madrid por este impúdico bloqueo del CGPJ. La “Asociación contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública”, liderada por el ex juez decano de Talavera de la Reina *Fernando Presencia*, se basa en uno de los muchos escritos que se cruzaron la presidenta del TSJ con la Fiscal Superior de Cataluña. Se comunicaban con frecuencia a propósito de las ya muy populares (diligencias) “Indeterminadas 1/2009”, que no son otra cosa que las investigaciones gubernativas que se abrieron como consecuencia de las maquinaciones del mencionado “fiscal psicópata” *José María Mena*, y su banda de malhechores.
> ...



No se lo creen ni ellos, antes entrará el forero* @Peritta por escribir tan raro que la tipa esa.  *


----------



## javvi (21 Abr 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Yo sí le leo don @javvi, pero me aburre leer los mismos argumentos una y otra vez.



Entonces, si usted me lee, e interpreto que no sólo los títulos, los postes enteros, aquí no hay término medio: o usted no se entera de absolutamente nada, o yo no me entero de absolutamente nada. 
Si usted, no se entera de nada, con toda probabilidad, es culpa mía, por no explicarme bien. Y eso que hago un gran esfuerzo por condensar una información, que si diese todos los detalles que tengo que sacrificar, tendría que postear el cuádruple.
Si usted insiste que esa fundancioncilla era algo como una cosa para pasar el rato, y tranquilizar un poco su conciencia, avisando a la juventud de que pincharse no es bueno, y que la iniciativa parte de Gutiérrez Mellado, la señora Bilderberg, Javier Calderón y Eduardo Serra, bajo mi punto de vista, evidentemente, usted no se ha enterado de absolutamente nada. Como si yo tuviese algo personal contra Gutiérrez Mellado. No se entera, señor mío, aquí no hay nada personal. Lo que hay es determinadas personas que son clave para entender en qué situación nos encontramos, qué es el R-78, o el R-11m. Y no sólo GM, también otros como Javier Calderón, Eduardo Serra, Andrés Casinello, José Luis Cortina, Narcis Serra, el otro Serra, etc.
Pero, no nos engañemos, aquí el más confundido, el que menos se entera, soy yo. Porque yo pensaba que esto era, más bien, un espacio de reflexión, de estudio, de investigación, dentro de nuestras posibilidades. Pero, veo que me he equivocado totalmente. Yo pensaba que para colgar información, hacerla pasar rápido, había plataformas mucho mejores y eficaces, como el grupo Facebook Expediente Royuela, y no sé si habrá algo parecido en Telegram y similares y que esto era otra cosa, más pausada, de gente que, sin demasiadas prisas, quiere saber la verdad, ir al fondo del asunto en la medida de las posibilidades. Y me he colao, pero que bien, en fin:
ERRARE HUMANUM EST.


----------



## Peritta (21 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Yo pensaba .... que esto era otra cosa, más pausada, de gente que, sin demasiadas prisas, quiere saber la verdad, ir al fondo del asunto en la medida de las posibilidades.



¿Está usté hablando de este foro?. ¿Me toma por gilipollas o pretende manipularme?.

¿Qué pasa, ya no menciona al Fraga?.

No sé si sabrá qué es una macedonia de frutas señor, pero me está usté haciendo una yugoslavia de datos. Haga el favor.
Si quiere que le dé la razón como a los locos se la doy, pero si pierde las formas y la educación lo más probable es que le meta en el ignore.

Y usté disimule si no le vuelvo a responder.





elnota dijo:


> No se lo creen ni ellos, antes entrará el forero* @Peritta por escribir tan raro que la tipa esa. *



Dos textos que publiqué en El Diestro ése, dos textos que borraron sin más miramientos batiendo el record del diario del Escolar, que antes de seis postas ya me habían borrado dos y éso que no suelo decir palabrotas. Y como nunca doy la oportunidad de que me borren tres veces, yo por allí, y por el Youtube de Santiago Royuela, o por el 20Minutos por poner otro ejemplo, no escribo más.

Y por aquí no sé si esta será mi última posta pues he llegado a un número capicúa y yo soy mu pitagórico.

Ea, baraka pà usté también.

____________________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (22 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Pero, no nos engañemos, aquí el más confundido, el que menos se entera, soy yo. Porque yo pensaba que esto era, más bien, un espacio de reflexión, de estudio, de investigación, dentro de nuestras posibilidades. Pero, veo que me he equivocado totalmente. Yo pensaba que para colgar información, hacerla pasar rápido, había plataformas mucho mejores y eficaces, como el grupo Facebook Expediente Royuela, y no sé si habrá algo parecido en Telegram y similares y que esto era otra cosa, más pausada, de gente que, sin demasiadas prisas, quiere saber la verdad, ir al fondo del asunto en la medida de las posibilidades. Y me he colao, pero que bien, en fin:
> ERRARE HUMANUM EST.



Sí, vd está confundido porque al parecer no se entera de la sociedad en la que vivimos, yo misma no tengo un trabajo al que acudir pero el cuidado de mi huerto, hacer la compra, cocinar etc. consume alrededor de 8 horas diarias de mi tiempo, me interesa mucho el ER, pero también me interesa el covid y la plandemia, el gran reseteo, la Agenda 2030, los encontronazos verbales y militares de las grandes potencias, la situación económica mundial y local, a donde caminamos , la independencia de Cataluña , la situación política mundial y local , me apasiona el universo y el intento de colonizar otros planetas o la luna, y mucho más como, el tema de la eutanasia , los cuidados paliativos, el "derecho" al aborto, el LGTBI y adoctrinamiento en los colegios etc. etc. 

El mundo este, va a velocidad de crucero, los días son horas, las horas minutos y cada segundo ocurre algo digno de estudio. 

LLegar al "fondo" de cada cuestión es estudiarse la vida de otros , las motivaciones que tuvieron para actuar como lo hicieron etc. eso es algo como dedicar tu vida a vivir la vida de otro, en una cuestión donde ya tenemos los resultados definitivos de a que le condujeron las motivaciones que tuvieran para llegar a lo que sea que llegaron. 

A mí el ER no me interesa las motivaciones que tuviera Mena para crear una red mafiosa y criminal, no me interesa saber porque se cargaron a GM, solo me interesa que se lo cargaron, me interesa los delitos de esa trama, la corrupción sideral de la Justicia y sus muchos culpables que siguen al mando , en el ER exijo y pido Justicia y que los culpables de esa trama paguen y sobre todo sean destituidos de sus cargos y prebendas y devuelvan el dinero que han robado. Mucho más interesante que GM que está muerto y bien muerto, es saber de Margarita Robles que está viva y coleando y que es ministra de Defensa, y ocupó cargos en el TSJ cuando se denunció la trama del ER en los juzgados y donde en el ER se denuncia cuenta de la ministra de alrededor, si mal no recuerdo, de 50 millones de € en paraísos fiscales y me interesan sus delitos y su corrupción porque sigue en el poder y hará lo que esté en sus manos para entorpecer el EE y las motivaciones que tuviera para ser super corrupta me las trae al páiro. Total todo termina en dinero. 

Es una pena que vd gaste su tiempo y su saber en bucear en el pasado de personajes que ya no existen dándoles prioridad sobre 1.200+ de asesinatos, si ese tiempo lo echara Vd en descubrir a familiares de las víctimas, mejor iría el ER y es más resultaría hasta morboso conocer el pérfil a grandes rasgos de esa víctimas fueran delincuentes , traficantes de drogas o asesinos a sueldo, lo mismo con GM con una descripción de 5 líneas del perfil de GM hubiera sido suficiente, pero arrastrarnos a 1936 es, no solo excesivo, es cansino y sobre todo no resuelve nada del ER. 

*IMPORTANTE *

Vaya, una nueva norma muy sospechosa, resulta que te iba a poner el vídeo de ayer del ER que en principio era para una charla con Presencia y quedó suspendida y lo dedicaron a un directo con el público, te lo iba a poner para decirte, mira estas son las preguntas que hace la gente o sea lo que interesa del ER, pues bien he ido al ER en youtube y me niega el acceso si no identifico mi edad y para identificarme me exigen los datos de mi tarjeta bancaria o el envío escaneado de mi carnet de identidad o permiso de conducir en cuyo caso tardarán 3 días para darme permiso de acceso a los vídeos del ER.

Fijaros eso es censura, muchos, entre los que me encuentro, no me gusta enviar esos datos que me identifican fehacientemente a no se que coño de plataforma, le ocurrirá a muchos y los vídeos en vez de ganar a más personas tendrán cada vez menos gente.


----------



## Tigershark (22 Abr 2021)

Parece ser que Don Alberto está pachucho si es que a quien se le ocurre meterse la vacuna ..


----------



## kozioł (22 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Entonces, si usted me lee, e interpreto que no sólo los títulos, los postes enteros, aquí no hay término medio: o usted no se entera de absolutamente nada, o yo no me entero de absolutamente nada.
> Si usted, no se entera de nada, con toda probabilidad, es culpa mía, por no explicarme bien. Y eso que hago un gran esfuerzo por condensar una información, que si diese todos los detalles que tengo que sacrificar, tendría que postear el cuádruple.
> Si usted insiste que esa fundancioncilla era algo como una cosa para pasar el rato, y tranquilizar un poco su conciencia, avisando a la juventud de que pincharse no es bueno, y que la iniciativa parte de Gutiérrez Mellado, la señora Bilderberg, Javier Calderón y Eduardo Serra, bajo mi punto de vista, evidentemente, usted no se ha enterado de absolutamente nada. Como si yo tuviese algo personal contra Gutiérrez Mellado. No se entera, señor mío, aquí no hay nada personal. Lo que hay es determinadas personas que son clave para entender en qué situación nos encontramos, qué es el R-78, o el R-11m. Y no sólo GM, también otros como Javier Calderón, Eduardo Serra, Andrés Casinello, José Luis Cortina, Narcis Serra, el otro Serra, etc.
> Pero, no nos engañemos, aquí el más confundido, el que menos se entera, soy yo. Porque yo pensaba que esto era, más bien, un espacio de reflexión, de estudio, de investigación, dentro de nuestras posibilidades. Pero, veo que me he equivocado totalmente. Yo pensaba que para colgar información, hacerla pasar rápido, había plataformas mucho mejores y eficaces, como el grupo Facebook Expediente Royuela, y no sé si habrá algo parecido en Telegram y similares y que esto era otra cosa, más pausada, de gente que, sin demasiadas prisas, quiere saber la verdad, ir al fondo del asunto en la medida de las posibilidades. Y me he colao, pero que bien, en fin:
> ERRARE HUMANUM EST.



Buenas, @javvi. Me paso para decirte que esa es la conclusión equivocada. Yo sí que últimamente no escribo pero te leo, y te agradezco la historia alrededor de Gutiérrez Mellado y otros. Para mí todo cuenta, aunque a algunos les parezca que no tiene nada que ver.

La única crítica que te puedo hacer es que te dejes llevar y caigas en la dinámica del insulto, perdiendo las formas. Pero comprendo que desmoralice sentir que no aprecian los aportes, todos tenemos amor propio y orgullo.

Gracias por tu aporte constante, para mí si que es otra perspectiva del ER que tengo en cuenta y que abre la perspectiva desde otro punto diferente para entender algo mejor la gran foto de todo ("big picture" de los anglos).


----------



## kozioł (22 Abr 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> A mí el ER no me interesa las motivaciones que tuviera Mena para crear una red mafiosa y criminal, no me interesa saber porque se cargaron a GM, solo me interesa que se lo cargaron, me interesa los delitos de esa trama, la corrupción sideral de la Justicia y sus muchos culpables que siguen al mando , en el ER exijo y pido Justicia y que los culpables de esa trama paguen y sobre todo sean destituidos de sus cargos y prebendas y devuelvan el dinero que han robado. Mucho más interesante que GM que está muerto y bien muerto, es saber de Margarita Robles que está viva y coleando y que es ministra de Defensa, y ocupó cargos en el TSJ cuando se denunció la trama del ER en los juzgados y donde en el ER se denuncia cuenta de la ministra de alrededor, si mal no recuerdo, de 50 millones de € en paraísos fiscales y me interesan sus delitos y su corrupción porque sigue en el poder y hará lo que esté en sus manos para entorpecer el EE y las motivaciones que tuviera para ser super corrupta me las trae al páiro. Total todo termina en dinero.



Lo siento, pero aunque normalmente estoy muy de acuerdo con tus posts en este y otros temas, no veo que nadie vayamos a ganar nada callando cosas. Que se hable de una cosa no quita para que se haga también de otras.

Además, el ejemplo se predica con la acción. Si quieres hablar de Margarita Robles y de todo esa corrupción tienes vía libre para hacerlo, en vez de andar censurando.

Es una crítica que te hago y pretendo que sea constructiva, no te lo tomes a mal porque aunque no lo sepas yo te leía en otros posts y normalmente comparto muchas de tus opiniones.


----------



## javvi (22 Abr 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Buenas, @javvi. Me paso para decirte que esa es la conclusión equivocada. Yo sí que últimamente no escribo pero te leo, y te agradezco la historia alrededor de Gutiérrez Mellado y otros. Para mí todo cuenta, aunque a algunos les parezca que no tiene nada que ver.
> 
> La única crítica que te puedo hacer es que te dejes llevar y caigas en la dinámica del insulto, perdiendo las formas. Pero comprendo que desmoralice sentir que no aprecian los aportes, todos tenemos amor propio y orgullo.
> 
> Gracias por tu aporte constante, para mí si que es otra perspectiva del ER que tengo en cuenta y que abre la perspectiva desde otro punto diferente para entender algo mejor la gran foto de todo ("big picture" de los anglos).



Muchas gracias por tus palabras, confirmándome que no escribo para las piedras. Por un sólo lector agradecido merece la pena el esfuerzo. 
Tienes toda la razón, acepto lo crítica y hago propósito de enmienda. Intentaré no entrar en esa dinámica de insultos, pero permíteme, al menos, una última respuesta en esa dirección, que a continuación posteo. Es que no me puedo aguantar.


----------



## javvi (22 Abr 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> A mí el ER no me interesa las motivaciones que tuviera Mena para crear una red mafiosa y criminal, no me interesa saber porque se cargaron a GM, solo me interesa que se lo cargaron, me interesa los delitos de esa trama



Sí señora, así se habla. En el Expediente Royuela la vida y milagros de Gutiérrez Mellado no importa. Ni la suya, ni la de esos personajes con los que mantuvo lazos tan estrechos en sus tejemanejes: Vicente Calderón, Andrés Cassinello, José Luis Cortina, etc.
Lo que importa en el Expediente Royuela no es eso. Lo importante es su vida y milagros, que nos la ha contado ya ochocientas veces: que si se fue de España, que si se volvió, que si dejó de irse, que si dejó de volverse, que si se fue al huerto a plantar pepinos, que si le dio un beso al nieto, que si fue a dar un paseo al monte ... _ad nauseam_
Siga usted con su método express de criticar laceradamente lo que no ha leído( más de un párrafo), acabará usted haciéndose la dueña de este hilo y hundiéndolo del todo.


----------



## kozioł (22 Abr 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> *IMPORTANTE *
> 
> Vaya, una nueva norma muy sospechosa, resulta que te iba a poner el vídeo de ayer del ER que en principio era para una charla con Presencia y quedó suspendida y lo dedicaron a un directo con el público, te lo iba a poner para decirte, mira estas son las preguntas que hace la gente o sea lo que interesa del ER, pues bien he ido al ER en youtube y me niega el acceso si no identifico mi edad y para identificarme me exigen los datos de mi tarjeta bancaria o el envío escaneado de mi carnet de identidad o permiso de conducir en cuyo caso tardarán 3 días para darme permiso de acceso a los vídeos del ER.
> 
> Fijaros eso es censura, muchos, entre los que me encuentro, no me gusta enviar esos datos que me identifican fehacientemente a no se que coño de plataforma, le ocurrirá a muchos y los vídeos en vez de ganar a más personas tendrán cada vez menos gente.



No sé si seguir pensando en una posibilidad que intuía: puede que el canal de ER en Yóutube esté siendo usado como "trampa de miel" (honeypot).
Parece selectivo, porque yo mismo, de momento, no tengo ningún problema para entrar sin aportar esos datos. Quizá vaya en función de los comentarios que haces en el canal.

Que sepas que si se trata de poder ver los vídeos sin problemas, hay una app para Android que se llama "Vanced" y te permite ver vídeos sin tener cuenta. Aparte tienes la posibilidad de entrar en Youtube sin identificarte con tu usuario, y para rizar más el rizo lo puedes hacer a través del navegador Tor.

*EDITO: Me he equivocado del todo. Precisamente es al revés. *Si intentas entrar en Youtube* sin identificarte* (no usuario) a ese vídeo del directo, ES PRECISAMENTE entonces *cuando te piden todos esos datos.*
Vaya, vaya. O sea que nos tienen controladetes mientras simplemente vemos los vídeos de Santiago. ¡ Saludos, CNI !


----------



## Debunker (22 Abr 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> No sé si seguir pensando en una posibilidad que intuía: puede que el canal de ER en Yóutube esté siendo usado como "trampa de miel" (honeypot).
> Parece selectivo, porque yo mismo, de momento, no tengo ningún problema para entrar sin aportar esos datos. Quizá vaya en función de los comentarios que haces en el canal.
> 
> Que sepas que si se trata de poder ver los vídeos sin problemas, hay una app para Android que se llama "Vanced" y te permite ver vídeos sin tener cuenta. Aparte tienes la posibilidad de entrar en Youtube sin identificarte con tu usuario, y para rizar más el rizo lo puedes hacer a través del navegador Tor.
> ...




Yo nunca he hecho un comentario en los vídeos del ER, ni en su web ni en ningún lugar, aparte de este hilo en burbuja y nada más, también en correos que envío a conocidos o familiares pero que son privados como puedes entender, ni un simple hola he posteado en you tube , ni en este tema ningún otro, eso sí en youtube deben saber mi perfil (veo vídeos de política siempre del lado de la derecha) y eso son los vídeos recomendados que me salen en you tube y es la primera vez , después de muchos años de uso de youtube que me piden identificación para ver un vídeo y eso ha sido esta mañana, ayer ví el vídeo , como siempre , el mismo que hoy no me dejan ver.


----------



## javvi (22 Abr 2021)

*Directo 22 feb a las 16:00 con el Juez Fernando Presencia Margarita Robles denunciada*


----------



## Effetá (22 Abr 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Buenas, @javvi. Me paso para decirte que esa es la conclusión equivocada. Yo sí que últimamente no escribo pero te leo, y te agradezco la historia alrededor de Gutiérrez Mellado y otros. Para mí todo cuenta, aunque a algunos les parezca que no tiene nada que ver.
> 
> La única crítica que te puedo hacer es que te dejes llevar y caigas en la dinámica del insulto, perdiendo las formas. Pero comprendo que desmoralice sentir que no aprecian los aportes, todos tenemos amor propio y orgullo.
> 
> Gracias por tu aporte constante, para mí si que es otra perspectiva del ER que tengo en cuenta y que abre la perspectiva desde otro punto diferente para entender algo mejor la gran foto de todo ("big picture" de los anglos).



De acuerdo contigo. Y lo de Gutiérrez Mellado me interesa una barbaridad. Estuve buscando artículos de Ismael Medina, pero ya no existe Vistazoalaprensa, donde lo conocí, por las épocas de la ebullición del 11M. Seguro que en ellos habría mucha tela.


----------



## Duda Metódica (22 Abr 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> *IMPORTANTE *
> 
> Vaya, una nueva norma muy sospechosa, resulta que te iba a poner el vídeo de ayer del ER que en principio era para una charla con Presencia y quedó suspendida y lo dedicaron a un directo con el público, te lo iba a poner para decirte, mira estas son las preguntas que hace la gente o sea lo que interesa del ER, pues bien he ido al ER en youtube y me niega el acceso si no identifico mi edad y para identificarme me exigen los datos de mi tarjeta bancaria o el envío escaneado de mi carnet de identidad o permiso de conducir en cuyo caso tardarán 3 días para darme permiso de acceso a los vídeos del ER.
> 
> Fijaros eso es censura, muchos, entre los que me encuentro, no me gusta enviar esos datos que me identifican fehacientemente a no se que coño de plataforma, le ocurrirá a muchos y los vídeos en vez de ganar a más personas tendrán cada vez menos gente.



En la URL del video, pon "ss" delante de la "y" de la palabra youtube y podras verlo.


----------



## javvi (22 Abr 2021)

*DOCTOR AREMANY Y MISTER HIDE.*

Ningún problema en falsificar las autopsias de las personas asesinadas de la banda de Mena, pero muy concienciado por las torturas. España y Cataluña (dos países, según él) no hacen lo suficiente para combatir la tortura.


----------



## javvi (23 Abr 2021)

*NO FUNCIONA EL BUSCADOR DE PALABRAS*
Por favor, ¿alguien me puede confirmar si le pasa lo mismo? No va atrás más de unas pocas páginas. En un hilo de 367 páginas es un desastre, es como buscar una aguja en un pajar.


----------



## javvi (24 Abr 2021)

*EL INEFABLE APELLIDO OBLIGATORIO Y LA HEROÍNA PILAR BASELGA SE ALÍAN CON ACODAP. SE AVECINA OTRO PUTSCHERAZO.
*


----------



## javvi (24 Abr 2021)

*Directo 24 abril a las 22:00 con Mikel Voor: Crímenes que marcaron la Historia de España*


----------



## Uritorco (24 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *EL INEFABLE APELLIDO OBLIGATORIO Y LA HEROÍNA PILAR BASELGA SE ALÍAN CON ACODAP. SE AVECINA OTRO PUTSCHERAZO.
> *



Me alegro por la noticia. Pilar Baselga ya dijo que dará voz pública al Expediente si consigue entrar estas elecciones en la Asamblea de Madrid. ¿Que le ha pasado al vídeo?


----------



## javvi (24 Abr 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Me alegro por la noticia. Pilar Baselga ya dijo que dará voz pública al Expediente si consigue entrar estas elecciones en la Asamblea de Madrid. ¿Que le ha pasado al vídeo?



O lo han retirado ellos mismos, o se lo han censurado. De todos modos, el video no es nuevo, la novedad era que lo colgaba ACODAP

El directo con Boor ya ha empezado, pero el invitado se retrasa.


----------



## javvi (25 Abr 2021)

*Chalet de Vinaroz*










Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com




El PP se estrena en el Informe Royuela: algo sobre Bárcenas.


----------



## javvi (25 Abr 2021)

*MACABRA CONFERENCIA DEL PROTOCOLO DE ESTAMBUL CONTRA LA TORTURA. JOSEP ARIMANI I MANSO.*
Traduzco del catalán, como puedo, su descripción del Protocolo de Estambul contra la tortura. Es inevitable pensar que está describiendo el ER, sobre todo porque tiene en frente al Mena.

_"Un día para mí entrañable, veo personas que han colaborado mucho conmigo como José María Mena, de la fiscalía superior de Cataluña, cuando yo era director del Instituto Anatómico Forense. 
Lo importante es la interdisciplinariedad. La colaboración de los profesionales del derecho, de fiscales, de abogados, de magistrados,(...) otros profesionales como psicólogos.
¿Cúal es el propósito del protocolo? disponer de un manual de búsqueda y documentación efectiva sobre la tortura, Es muy importante, hoy día, tener en medicina, en derecho, a nivel policial, tener protocolos de actuación, por ejemplo, los mossos o la Guardia Civil, tienen protocolos de actuación en la investigación de un homicidio."_


----------



## javvi (26 Abr 2021)

*LECCIÓN DEL DR JOSEP AREMANY MANSO DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA, SECCIÓN ASUNTO FAMILIAR.*

*Grupo Mémora: El testamento vital, planificación y atención al final de la vida.*
El testamento vital, un nuevo paradigma en la planificación y atención del final de la vida. Últimas voluntades. Instrucciones previas. La relación medico paciente es una relación de confianza. Todo está documentado en la historia clínica. Una historia clínica se asemeja a la caja negra en un accidente aéreo. 
No pueden incluirse en el documento de MVA voluntades que sean contrarias al ordenamiento jurídico, tampoco aquellas que no se ajustan a la buena práctica clínica (lex artis).
Si la eutanasia no está permitida en nuestro país, no se puede hacer.
Los criterios de acuerdo con la jerarquía de valores y las expectativas vitales del paciente. Voluntad de donación de órganos o destino del cuerpo del fallecido.
Y lo que es importante: ayuda a descargar a la familia, en el sentido de que, a veces, hay que tomar una serie de decisiones.
Es un documento escrito que refleja un acto de responsabilidad personal. 



*Ejemplo práctico:

404. Pedro Pascual Sans (1934, 2006).*
José María Mena Álvarez (fiscal jefe de Cataluña):
_ Juan Manuel. Pedro Pascual Sans. Asunto: Germán Godó. P. científica. Interesa informe favorable a nuestros intereses. Acuerdo con la familia. Dime algo. Ok!_
José María Mena Álvarez (fiscal jefe de Cataluña):
_Ruiz. Pedro Pascual Sans. Asunto: Germán Godó. L. forense. Que no investigue causas del fallecimiento. Acuerdo con la familia. Dime algo. Ok!_
Ruiz (sargento de la G.C.):
_Sr Fiscal Jefe: Asunto: Pedro Pascual Sans. Pongo en su conocimiento que la misa/funeral por el/la fallecido de referencia se celebró sin incidencias en el día de ayer 31/10/2006 en el tanatorio de Les Córts. Familiares asistentes._
Ruiz (sargento de la G.C.):
_Sr Fiscal Jefe: Asunto: Pedro Pascual Sans. Siguiendo sus instrucciones, tras hablar con nuestro contacto en el Laboratorio Forense le comunico que éste ha garantizado que no se investigarán las causas del fallecimiento de la persona de referencia. _
Josep Aremany Manso (director laboratorio forense. Traducción propia del original en catalán):
_ A la atención de José María Mena Álvarez (fiscal jefe de Cataluña): Asunto: Pedro Pascual Sans. Como le he comentado personalmente al sargento García Ruiz, he tomado cuidado del asunto de referencia. Me he ocupado personalmente de su resolución en los términos que interesan. En cuanto se haya concluido oficialmente nuestra acción administrativa y burocrática, le comunicaré el archivo del expediente a través de Manuel Rafael García Ruiz. Atentamente: Josep Arimany._
José Luis Torres Royo (médico forense del laboratorio forense):
_A la atención de Juan Manuel García Peña. Asunto: José Pascual Gisbert_ (parece un familiar). _En relación del asunto de referencia, comunique al fiscal jefe que el departamento que dirijo emitirá un informe favorable a sus intereses._
Ruiz: 
_Sr Fiscal Jefe: Asunto: Pedro Pascual Sans. Le notifico que he procedido al pago de 2.000 euros a nuestro contacto en el Laboratorio Forense, Josep Arimany Manso, por los compromisos adquiridos con el/los asuntos de referencia._
Ruiz: 
_Sr Fiscal Jefe: Asunto: Pedro Pascual Sans. Tras haber hablado con Guillem Vidal, le comunico que éste se ha comprometido a vigilar personalmente las posibles diligencias judiciales derivadas del fallecimiento de la persona de referencia._
Ruiz: 
_Sr Fiscal Jefe: Asunto: Pedro Pascual Sans. En relación con la persona de referencia, ocurrida el 29/10/2006 , le comunico que no se ha producido ninguna incidencia a destacar en los 6 meses posteriores al fallecimiento, lo que presupone el éxito de la operación y que ésta pueda darse definitivamente por cerrada._


http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/401-500.pdf


"El físico Pedro Pascual (Sevilla 1934 - Barcelona 2006) fue miembro de una dinastía de científicos de renombre, hijo del químico José Pascual Vila (catedrático de Química Orgánica) y hermano del también físico Ramón Pascual. Autor de más de 117 publicaciones en revistas internacionales de alto nivel."




__





SAC Memoria de actuaciones






www.sac.cat


----------



## Peritta (26 Abr 2021)

Vaya, está visto que el @calopez o sus esbirros me han borrado una posta y tengo que escribir ésta para volver a tener un número capicúa de ellas (9.889) y estar más cerca de la baraka para que los balazos me den de refilón si es que Mena me quiere enviar a sus sicarios...



o el Arimany Manso a sus forenses.

-Ven, ven, que te voy a hacer la autopsia -decía el doctor Cabeza a un chorizo vehiculero que corría y al que pilló intentando robarle el radiocasette en los aledaños del Vicente Calderón.

Joer qué tiempos.

Aquello sí era R78. Ahora estamos en otro régimen: R11-M. Monarquía burocrática o burocracia monárquica. Pero que sepan los incautos que si cambiamos monarquía por república tenderemos una república burocrátika (lo de la k ha sido dejado a propósito, para que se hagan una idea de la clase de burocracia que nos ha caído paencima, si es que no han visto la clase de funcicharos que pastorean en la administracion).



No, no es la primera vez que el @calopez me borra postas pues ya lo hizo cuando quise dejarlo con el pocker de sietes (7.777), que vi que al cabo de unos diítas me había borrado seis o siete y decidí escribir dos mil y pico más.

¿Que por qué permito que el @calopez me borre tres veces?, cosa que no hago con los otros medios de comunicación. Pues por que tengo el síndrome del escritor perezoso y la secreta ilusión de que me pague por no escribir.

Total que puedo dejarlo al llegar a las 9.999 postas o a las 10.001.

Pero que sepa el cabrón éste que todas las voy a echar en este hilo.


Don @javvi, entiendo que las notas que ha publicado del 404 (Pedro Pascual Sans) son de finales del 2006, cuando Mena ya se ha jubilado aunque Ruiz le siga tratando en las suyas de fiscal-jefe. Bueno, consultando he visto que se jubila el 1 de Diciembre y que su cargo lo ocupa la Mª Teresa Compte Massach.

Pero notas posteriores fijo que habrá y me creo que es después de su jubilación cuando más usa al García de la Serrana para que haga de correvéydile con las notas. De hecho él es el que se las debe de entregar en el 2009 a la Mª Eugenia Alegret Busquets y a la Mª Teresa ésa 

tipití tipitesa.

Ya que ha hurgado usté más que yo por los .pdf, ¿Hay por ahí más notas que sean claramente posteriores al 2006 y en las que Ruiz le siga llamando fiscal-jefe?. 


PD.- ¿El avatar con el que interviene usté en el canal Youtube de don Santiago lo ha sacado de ahí?







Ea. Un saludo.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (26 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> El PP se estrena en el Informe Royuela: algo sobre Bárcenas.



Lo de Barcenas ya lo comentó en otro vídeo y de hecho dijo que iba a costear un viaje a Venezuela para tener las pruebas necesarias y lo que dijo es que Barcenas tenía más dinero que el que encontraron en Suiza, 47 millones de € y se preguntaba el porque la UDEF no había encontrado ese dinero, cuando él que, era nadie sí lo había encontrado, de si había llegado a algún pacto con la Justicia y le toleraban ese dinero. 

Está super claro para mí, que Barcenas no obtuvo ese pastizal ni del PP ni de España, lo obtuvo de sudamérica, hay que conocer como funciona esa zona del mundo, yo me he encontrado cosas y casos que son imposibles casi de creer si no los vives, Barcenas cuando fue nombrado senador por Cantabria también tuvo estos cargos " En el Senado fue vocal suplente de la delegación española en la Unión Interparlamentaria Mundial y vocal en la Comisión de Asuntos Exteriores, en la Comisión de Asuntos Iberoamericanos y en la Comisión de Suplicatorios. " (de la Wiki). Los papeles de Bárcenas son un insulto a la inteligencia, aún suponiendo que fueran ciertos , los ingresos en esa supuesta caja B no excedían los 50.000 € por año ¿como iba a robar 47 millones de esos exiguos ingresos? Sin contar que para obtener esa fortuna debía hacer muchos favores a quién entregaba ese dinero y claro necesitaría cómplices en el PP que, también exigirían su parte del pastel. Barcenas no tenía potestad o autoridad ni competencias para ir dando a diestro y siniestro contratos públicos a empresas para obtener esas mordidas tan impresionantes. 

Barcenas es enemigo num. 1 del PP, es un preso del PSOE y es amenazado con dejarle más limpio que una patena, embargándole su patrimonio legal y convertirlo en un mendigo, y es amenazado con su mujer que puede pasarlo mejor o peor en la cárcel según colabore Barcenas, al que sacan a pasear para hacer declaraciones inculpatorias al PP, según convenga, para mantener viva la llama de corrupción del PP. 

Me alegraría mucho que D. Alberto Royuela sacara a la luz ese dinero escondido de Barcenas , el PSOE se quedaría con menos munición para chantajear a Barcenas. 

Parecido al caso Púnica, sustentando en declaraciones de Marjaliza , un empresario corrupto que para salvar su culo suelta lo que le digan para librarse, y así ha implicado ni más ni menos que a 300 personas a las que le han destruido la vida , Granados pasó 32 meses en la cárcel, le encontraron 970.000 € en un armario de los suegros pero quedó probado fehacientemente que, ese dinero provenía de sus negocios bursátiles antes de entrar en política y su delito fue no declarar al fisco esas ganancias. Pues se ha quedado sin dinero y se ha chupado 32 meses de cárcel y encima feliz y contento porque podría haber sido mucho peor. A saber que habrá sido de ese dinero, es muy jugoso porque es en metálico y para mí que se lo han repartido y nunca ha llegado a las arcas del estado. 

Del caso Gurtel hay para escribir un libro, por supuesto hubo corrupción pero no más de lo que habitualmente hace el PSOE por todo el mapa de la geografía española con Gurtels a mogollón, en fin que el pueblo español no conoce al PSOE ni con quién nos la jugamos.


----------



## Peritta (26 Abr 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Lo de Barcenas ya lo comentó en otro vídeo y de hecho dijo que iba a costear un viaje a Venezuela para tener las pruebas necesarias y lo que dijo es que Barcenas tenía más dinero que el que encontraron en Suiza, 47 millones de € y se preguntaba el porque la UDEF no había encontrado ese dinero, cuando él que, era nadie sí lo había encontrado...



No, si aún seguimos sin saber qué sección, departamento o negociado de nuestra elefantiásica administración gestionó los pasaportes y pagó los billetes de avión -y supongo que también las dietas por comisión de servicio- de nuestros anacletos y mañacomortadelos que fueron a Bolivia a rescatar -o puede que a asesinar- al Juan Ramón Quintana y a los bolivarianos bolivianos que se habían escondido en la embajada mexicana en aquél país, y que en lugar de ir de incógnito iban embozados.

Ya ves tú.

Total que se dieron cuenta hasta las marujas del vecindario y a base de vocear descacharraron la operación.

Joer qué vergüenza. Jua, jua, jua.

¿No se acuerda?.

Luego si don Jordi, tras treinta años en la Molt Honorabilidad catalana se preguntaba "¿¡qué coños es la UDEF!?" (sic), me temo que el señor Alberto

pues también.

En cualquier caso el refranero clásico dice "más vago que la chaqueta de un guardia" (el refranero actualizado dice: "más vago que la chaqueta de un agente") y me temo que como alguien no empuje a los de la UDEF, éstos no deben hacer ni el amago de hacer intención de empezar a ponerse a trabajar.

No, si últimamente me ha dado por pensar que ni al Camps ni a la Pilar Miró los cesaran por unos trajes o unos vestidos.

_España no está preparada para conocer la verdad_ -decía el Gómez Pftalato Bermúidez cuando el Juicio del 11-M
Ná, que habrá sido el pangolín y su banda -dice el Romerales de la municipal.
______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (27 Abr 2021)

*EL ENLACE EN LA POLICIA CIENTÍFICA: JOSÉ LUIS TORRES ROYO.*
Licenciado en química y farmacia por la Universidad de Barcelona. Diplomado en criminología. Director laboratorio forense de la policía científica. Aprueba la oposición de la Escuela Superior de la Policía en 1982.


https://es.linkedin.com/in/otevas




https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1982/03/06/pdfs/A05993-05994.pdf


Escribe manuales de criminología.








Profe José Luis Torres Royo | Universitat de Barcelona (UB) - Docsity


Descubre todos los documentos para José Luis Torres Royo o sube un nuevo documento y gana puntos base.




www.docsity.com








__





"POLICÍA CIENTÍFICA. LA CIENCIA AL SERVICIO DE LOS CIUDADANOS"


La Universidad Internacional Menéndez Pelayo (UIMP), dentro de su programa de Actividades académicas , va a celebrar en su sede de Sa...




policiasenlared.blogspot.com




En los casos 401 en adelante son numerosas sus intervenciones. Parece como que Josep Aremany Manso se encarga de falsificar las autopsias y Torres Royo de neutralizar la policía científica.
Su enlace es juan Manuel García Peña, así como Ruiz lo es de Josep Aremany. Cuando Mena escribe a Gª Peña para que contacte con él, el modelo es: _Juan Manuel, habla con tu amigo de la policía científica. Que emita informe sin profundidad en las causas verdaderas que provocaron el fallecimiento. Dime algo._
Sus notas siempre siguen el mismo modelo: _a la atención de Juan Manuel García Peña. En relación al asunto de referencia, comunique al fiscal jefe que el departamento que dirijo emitirá un informe favorable a sus intereses_.
Son numerosos los casos de acuerdo familiar.


http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/401-500.pdf


----------



## javvi (27 Abr 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Don @javvi, entiendo que las notas que ha publicado del 404 (Pedro Pascual Sans) son de finales del 2006, cuando Mena ya se ha jubilado aunque Ruiz le siga tratando en las suyas de fiscal-jefe



No me estoy fijando en las fechas. Ya hubo un forero que descubrió algunas incoherencias en este sentido. Creo recordar que la youtuber Inmatrix dijo que consultaría a los Royuela, con los que sigue teniendo contacto. No he vuelto a saber nada.


Peritta dijo:


> PD.- ¿El avatar con el que interviene usté en el canal Youtube de don Santiago lo ha sacado de ahí?



No. Es un foto que hice yo mismo. Creo recordar que era una pieza de un toldo viejo clavada en la pared de una casa. Más bien, simbolizaría el cálculo integral.


----------



## javvi (27 Abr 2021)

*Margarita Robles fue investigada por Hacienda ¡Sacó de España más de 6 millones de euros!


https://www.youtube.com/post/UgyVMrk_LbRjeLugmbl4AaABCQ


*


----------



## javvi (27 Abr 2021)

*El fiscal Mena hacía préstamos a delincuentes bajo condiciones de usura y palizas*


----------



## Debunker (27 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *El fiscal Mena hacía préstamos a delincuentes bajo condiciones de usura y palizas*




, no se me había ocurrido ese delito, estos hdp cometen todos los delitos del código penal y más, son insaciables, es increíble, y hay que joderse pero todo esto con todas sus ramificaciones está centralizado en Cataluña, para eso quieren la independencia, como podemos ser tan estúpidos la población?


----------



## javvi (28 Abr 2021)

*CASO 530: FRANCISCO JAVIER LUMBRERAS TEJEDOR Y EL ETERNO ESTUDIANTE DE DERECHO: PEPE BLANCO.*
Por lo que hemos podido averiguar, Javier Lumbreras Tejedor fue un procurador de los tribunales abulense. Parece ser que de intermediario fue convirtiéndose en protagonista de algunos pleitos. Representado a una compañía de seguros se le acusó de apropiación indebida. Su causa pasó de la Audiencia de Ávila al Tribunal Constitucional.





Sistema HJ - Resolución: SENTENCIA 18/1989


Sistema HJ - Resolución: SENTENCIA 18/1989



hj.tribunalconstitucional.es




Y el Supremo:








STS, 21 de Abril de 1992


0: [object Object]. 1: [object Object]. 2: [object Object]. 3: [object Object]




supremo.vlex.es





Debió ser tan grave su acumulación de pleitos y verse en una situación tan desesperante, que pensó que la solución estaba en una información comprometedora de Pepe Blanco, que no sabemos cómo llegó a sus manos, y que serviría para chantajearle y que la mano Blanca interviniese en sus pleitos y se los arreglase mágicamente. Ese fue el error de su vida. La cúpula del PSOE se puso en contacto con Mena, Mena con Ruiz, y el resto de la historia se la pueden imaginar.
La nota de Mena a Ruiz dice: "_Ruiz. Francisco Javier Lumbreras Tejedor. El PSOE quiere deshacerse de este individuo, por cuanto ha amenazado a Pepe Blanco de sacar a la luz sus trapos sucios si no se resuelve a su favor el contencioso que mantiene en diversas instancias judiciales por temas económicos y administrativos. Procede a su eliminación física y comunícame el resultado. Ok!"_
Un 15 de marzo del 2003, la ingestión de unas sustancias tóxicas acabó con él.

Aprovechamos para darle un repaso al chantajeado. *José Blanco López, *nacido en Palas de Rey, Lugo, 1962. Es conocido como *Pepe Blanco* o *Pepiño*. Al terminar el bachillerato se matriculó en la Facultad de Derecho y todavía no ha terminado la carrera.
*Zapatero aconseja a Pepe Blanco que acabe Derecho, aunque sea por la UNED








Zapatero aconseja a Pepe Blanco que acabe Derecho, aunque sea por la UNED


José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, que terminó la Carrera de Derecho y hasta intentó convertirse en profesor universitario –con escaso éxito, por cierto, según recuerdan algunos que fueron sus alumnos-, parece algo preocupado por la escasa titulación académica del “número dos” del PSOE, José Blanco.




www.elconfidencialdigital.com




*Pese a que se le atragantó el Derecho Administrativo, Pepe Blanco no desperdició su juventud echando partidas de mus. Muy pronto militó en el PSOE. Ingresó en las juventudes del partido en 1978 a los dieciséis años, Con lo que debió aprender el abc de la política como modus vivendi desde muy joven.
Fue pasando de Secretario General de las juventudes socialistas de Galicia a Secretario General del Partido en Lugo, senador, diputado por Lugo, coordinador de la candidatura de Emilio Pérez Touriño.
Ya en Madrid supo apostar a la carta ganadora: Zapatero. Entre ese acierto y el empujoncito del 11m, logró la carrera política más exitosa que quepa imaginar. A partir de ahí, su currículum no hace más que hincharse: Secretario de Organización del partido, Vicesecretario general, portavoz del gobierno, Ministro de Fomento, Diputado del Parlamento Europeo. Todo un fenómeno el Pepiño. Buen representante de una generación de socialistas superdotados a la sombra de Zapatero. Ahí están Leire Pajín, Jesús Caldera, Carmen Calvo, Carmen Chacón, Ángel Gabilondo, o Bibiana Aído. Además de otros más veteranos que algún papel cumplen en el ER como Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba, o Mariano Fernández Bermejo, alias Código 1017.








José Blanco López - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Claro, que no fue todo luces en su carrera política. El más sonado de sus escándalos fue el de La* Operación Campeón.* En el 2011, siendo ya Ministro de Fomento, se vio involucrado en una presunta trama de concesión de subvenciones irregulares a cambio de comisiones a cargos públicos. El empresario farmacéutico *Jorge Dorribo *declaró que se reunió con el ministro en una gasolinera de la provincia de Lugo, teniendo que pagar antes una tasa de 200 000 euros al primo de Blanco, con el objetivo de que le facilitasen sus gestiones en los ministerios de Hacienda y Sanidad. Entre los imputados estaban el alcalde de Lugo y el que iba a ser Pujol II, *Oriol Pujol*.
Pepe Blanco, al ser aforado, será juzgado en el Tribunal Supremo con el previsible archivamiento de su causa.





__





Caso Campeón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Pero en concreto ¿en qué líos andaba metido Pepiño en la primavera del 2003? ¿qué información podría manejar el desafortunado Lumbreras para terminar sus días en marzo del 2003?
*EL TAMAYAZO*
Recordarán ustedes la jugada de *Esperanza Aguirre *(esa señora caza talentos que no se entera de nada de lo que ocurre a su alrededor) en las elecciones autonómicas de Madrid de junio del 2003.
Rafael Simancas, con el apoyo de IU, tenía, matemáticamente, ganadas las elecciones de la Comunidad de Madrid de junio de ese año. De pronto, dos diputados de su partido, hasta entonces totalmente desconocidos, *Eduardo Tamayo *y *María Teresa Sáez*, se abstuvieron en la segunda votación, dando, de facto, la presidencia a Esperanza Aguirre. En realidad, hicieron novillos ese día, lo que técnicamente era una abstención.
Estos dos diputados tránsfugas crearon un partido ad hoc: *Nuevo Socialismo*, que pronto disolvieron y se dedicaron a sus negocios inmobiliarios. Nos podemos imaginar lo que recibieron a cambio.
Eduardo Tamayo volvió a salir en la prensa recientemente, en el 2020, por un caso de extorsión a un empresario de Vigo. En este grupo de extorsionadores, también se señala a *Miguel Bernard,* el abogado del sindicato _Manos Limpias_ y un periodista que inventaba noticias para presionar a los extorsionados. A *Alfonso Caneiro*, un empresario del sector de la pesca, le exigían 400.000 euros por no difundir, presuntas, noticias falsas.




__





EDUARDO TAMAYO BARRENA - Cargos en empresas


Eduardo Tamayo Barrena. Información pública sobre nombramientos del directivo Eduardo Tamayo Barrena. Cargos, nombramientos, ceses y dimisiones de Eduardo Tamayo Barrena. Vinculación con empresas de Eduardo Tamayo Barrena




www.empresia.es












La Guardia Civil investiga al diputado del tamayazo por extorsión a un empresario de Vigo


El expolítico lideraría un grupo que exigía 400.000 euros



www.lavozdegalicia.es




*El empresario subvencionado por Caballero desvió el dinero de Guinea a cuentas de sociedades suyas en España








Abel Caballero: Alfonso Caneiro, empresario subvencionado por el alcalde del PSOE, desvió el dinero de Guinea a cuentas de sociedades suyas en España


Alfonso Caneiro, subvencionado por Abel Caballero, realizó 20 transferencias con el fin de sacar de Guinea Ecuatorial parte del botín cobrado de Obiang.




okdiario.com




*
Y volviendo al _Tamayazo:_ ¿qué tiene que ver Pepe Blanco con todo esto? Pues fue este asunto uno de los más tensos de la carrera política de Blanco, siendo entonces Secretario de Organización del partido. Era el responsable de la negociación con Tamayo el día anterior. El diputado *José Luis Balbás* declaró que la negociación fue un fracaso rotundo, y dejo caer que había varias personas que sabían que algo iba a pasar.

elmundo.es - Balbás insiste en que Rodríguez Zapatero no sería secretario general del PSOE sin su apoyo




__





Tamayazo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Además, hemos encontrado una conexión. Aquí tienen la noticia:

_"Muchos socialistas madrileños se la tienen jurada a José Blanco. Ahora resulta que su mujer, Ana Mourenza, fue contratada en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid por Dionisio Ramos, presuntamente implicado en el histórico “tamayazo” _

Este señor, *Dionisio Ramos*, era entonces gerente de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid, y contrató a *Ana Mourenza*, la mujer de Blanco, en la asesoría jurídica de la Fundación General de la UCM. Al tal Ramos, muchos le señalan como el cerebro del Tamayazo.
Según El País (guerras entre ellos) a las órdenes de Ramos, o en su gerencia, se desviaron fondos de la UCM, entre los beneficiados de este desvío de fondos se encontraba el vigilante que protegía a Tamayo y Sáez.




__





Las conexiones de Pepe Blanco y señora con el "tamayazo" » ExtraConfidencial


Muchos socialistas madrileños se la tienen jurada a José Blanco. Ahora resulta que su mujer, Ana Mourenza, fue contratada en la Universidad Complutense de Madrid por Dionisio Ramos, presuntamente implicado en el histórico "tamayazo"



extraconfidencial.com




Dioniso Ramos también es muy amigo de *Cristina Cifuentes*. En su faceta de empresario de la construcción se le han adjudicado varias obras de colegios mayores. Parece ser que tiene alguna involucración en el master de la diputada cleptómana.








El constructor Dionisio Ramos figura en las actas falsificadas del máster de Cifuentes


Cifuentes dimitirá si se lo pide Rajoy




www.rtpa.es




Me podrán echar en cara, ustedes, que estoy metiendo aquí a todo cristo, pero creo que no es culpa mía que la corrupción carpetovetónica sea como el petróleo de Kuwait, que vas a la playa, pinchas la sombrilla en la arena y te sale un chorro de oro negro, que te deja embreado en un santiamén.
Que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones. Yo me limito a juntar datos que podríamos calificar, al menos, como indicios.
Años después, y con cambios importantes en su partido, Pepe Blanco no tuvo tanta suerte en la era Dr Fraude como en la de Zapatero. Apostó por la carta equivocada: Susana Díaz. Él mismo lo reconoció en las redes: "*Finaliza una etapa de mi vida y comienza otra". *También es cierto que tenía demasiados enemigos dentro de su partido*.








José Blanco, de todopoderoso amo del PSOE a víctima de Sánchez


El exnúmero dos de Zapatero y antiguo ministro de Fomento se cae de las listas para repetir como eurodiputado y pone fin a una trayectoria marcada por su capacidad para ejercer el control




www.abc.es




*De todos modos, no le ha ido tan mal en su etapa post-política. Parece ser que en las guerras internas del partido hay compasión con los perdedores y alguna prebenda les cae como consuelo. Pepe Blanco se rejunta con otros perdedores susanistas como Antonio Hernando o Elena Valenciano. Han montado una consultoría que no sabemos para qué sirve, pero que seguro que, comisiones por aquí, comisiones por allí, sus pingües beneficios se llevarán.








La consultora de José Blanco asesorará a empresas para lograr los fondos europeos que repartirá Moncloa


Acento Public Affairs, la consultora que fundaron hace un año el ex ministro socialista José Blanco y el ex portavoz del PSOE en el Congreso Antonio




www.elindependiente.com




Y en cuanto a Espe, los interrogantes son inevitables: ¿A por quién iban en el helicopterazo del 2005? ¿A por Rajoy, o a por Espe? ¿o querían matar dos pájaros de un tiro?


----------



## javvi (28 Abr 2021)

*El fiscal Mena, cobertura a traficantes y dos asesinatos por no someterse a sus condiciones.*


----------



## Peritta (28 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *CASO 530: FRANCISCO JAVIER LUMBRERAS TEJEDOR Y EL ETERNO ESTUDIANTE DE DERECHO: PEPE BLANCO.*
> ....
> ....
> *EL TAMAYAZO*
> Rafael Simancas, con el apoyo de IU, tenía, matemáticamente, ganadas las elecciones de la Comunidad de Madrid de junio de ese año....



Jua, jua, jua el Simancas.

Sí, tenía ganadas las elecciones pero el apoyo de Izquierda Unida no era gratuito. Ni de coña señor, que los de IU pedían muchas consejerías y conserjerías y el Simancas les entregaría las de éste sector, que eran en teoría los moderados (Besteiro si quiere ver similitudes en otras épocas) y éstos, claro, dijeron que se iban a rebelar y se rebelaron.

Y es que el que avisa no es traidor (yo aquí voy con Balbás).

El escaño ya lo tenían pero la poltrona, la mamandurria y el trifásico de enchufar cuñaos se los iban a dar a los de IU. Y todos los que entregaba eran de los suyos y ninguno de los del Simancas. Ahí le faltó generosidad.

-Hayquedecirlotodoamigomío.

Madrid era entonces una corrala. Bendito País de Porteras. Ahora no sé,

ni quiero preguntar.

Del tío Simancas aún me acuerdo de un patinazo épico, que fue cuando se descubrió lo del doctor Montes (que tanta paz lleve como descanso deja) el anestesista de guardia del hospital de Leganes doña Ines.
Que le faltó tiempo para acusar a la señá Esperanza de nazi, de _asesinatos en masa_ (sic) y otras exageraciones.
Pero al día siguiente, o unas horas después, no sé si minutos que la memoria es mu mala, cuando se enteró del plumaje polítiko de los pájaros implicados (Sendero Luminoso les llamaban los demás médicos al grupito del doctor Montes) cambió de discurso y se desgañitó acusando a la señá Esperanza de inquisicionista y persecucionera de médicos y de la ciencia y tal.


Bueno, pero aquí se hablaba del Pepinho Branco

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (28 Abr 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Hayquedecirlotodoamigomío.



Cuente usted la parte que a mí me falta. Yo no doy a basto, caballero. Además ¿quién ha terminado con el caso 530? Llega un momento que hay que terminar los postes, que luego me acusan de escribirlos muy largos. Pero habrá más, el tema da para esa ramificación que usted alude y para unas cuantas más.


----------



## javvi (29 Abr 2021)

*PÚBLICO, OK DIARIO Y ABC SE HACEN ECO DE LA DENUNCIA DE ALBERTO ROYUELA A BÁRCENAS.*

Es curioso que después de más de un año del canal de los Royuela sea, ahora, con la denuncia a Bárcenas, como Alberto Royuela empieza a existir para estos medios. El diario de Inda se limita a mencionar a Royuela como el investigador denunciante. El ABC incluso habla del canal de youtube, y menciona la palabra tabú "Expediente Royuela". Y el diario Público de Jaime Robles Lobo, ridículamente catalanizado como Jaume Roures Llopis, contraataca a su manera habitual. Así titula el artículo: *EL FACISTA ROYUELA. COLEGA EN FUERZA NUEVA DE LOS POLICÍAS CLIENTES DE GARZÓN, ENTREGA AHORA A PEDRAZ DATOS DE BÁRCENAS.*
Remarcan que el CNI ha puesto la lupa en Royuela. La palabra tabú: Expediente Royuela es un enlace al ya conocido artículo de El País. Y, por supuesto: "_acusa sin pruebas a un grupo de fiscales y funcionarios de las fuerzas de seguridad de centenares de asesinatos."_
Ahora la piedra está en el tejado del juez Santiago Pedraz, que es quien está instruyendo el caso Bárcenas en la Audiencia Nacional.
La articulista, la más que sospechosa Patricia López, hace un batiburrillo de sucias cloacas policiales: el juez Baltasar Garzón Enrique García Castaño, el comisario Villarejo, Eugenio Pino, todos relacionados con Fuerza Nueva. También menciona a Miguel Bernard, del que hablábamos ayer por estar acusado de pertenecer a un grupo de extorsión junto a Eduardo Tamayo.
Señores: La Guerra Abierta ya ha comenzado.








Luis Bárcenas: aparecen nuevas cuentas del extesorero del PP en Canadá y el paraíso fiscal de Delaware con otros 25,5 millones de dólares


Hallan nuevas cuentas a nombre de Luis Bárcenas y su esposa Rosalía Iglesias en Canadá y en el paraíso fiscal de Delaware con 25,5 millones.




okdiario.com













Bárcenas niega fondos ocultos en Canadá y se pone a disposición del juez para aclararlo


El extesorero responde por escrito a una denuncia particular presentada ante el juez de la caja B



www.abc.es












El fascista Royuela, colega en Fuerza Nueva de los policías clientes de Garzón, entrega ahora a Pedraz datos de Bárcenas


Alberto Royuela, orgulloso exmiembro de la Guardia de Franco y de los servicios de inteligencia que salieron del régimen, y bajo el foco del CNI por difundir campañas de desinformación, es el "investigador", en palabras de Eduardo Inda, que ha entregado al juez Santiago Pedraz documentación para...




www.publico.es


----------



## javvi (29 Abr 2021)

*OTROS MEDIOS MENCIONAN LA DENUNCIA A BÁRCENAS, PERO HACIENDO LA VIRGUERÍA DE NO MENCIONAR AL DENUNCIANTE: ROYUELA








Bárcenas asegura que es falso que tenga cuentas en Canadá y EEUU


El ex tesorero del PP Luis Bárcenas ha negado el contenido de la denuncia presentada por un particular




www.larazon.es






https://www.europapress.es/nacional/noticia-elevan-denuncia-cuentas-barcenas-norteamerica-tribunal-ejecuta-sentencia-epoca-gurtel-2021042013412










El juez investiga si Bárcenas oculta más dinero en Canadá y Estados Unidos


Santiago Pedraz, encargado de Gürtel, pide a la Fiscalía que informe sobre la denuncia presentada por un particular.




www.huffingtonpost.es












Bárcenas niega cuentas en Canadá y Estados Unidos y dice que colaborará con la Justicia para "certificar la falsedad"


El extesorero del PP Luis Bárcenas ha negado este jueves la denuncia presentada por un particular acerca de posibles cuentas bancarias que tendría, junto su




www.moncloa.com




ETC.*


----------



## Peritta (29 Abr 2021)

Huy, qué sospechoso me ha sonado éso de caballero. La verdad, hubiera preferido el tratamiento de "ingenioso hidalgo" don @javvi.

Le doy zanquiúses señor, no por hacerle la pelotilla o para que sepa que alguien lee sus postas, sino para agradecerle (los desagradecidos son unos hijos de puta según una clásica frase hecha española) el esfuerzo y a animarle a que nos siga trayendo casos caramba, que uno está muy ocupado en este tiempo aunque hoy sea día de agua (o taberna o fragua, dice otra clásica frase hecha) y no me manejo con los .pdf.

Además tengo más problemas técnicos que una aerolínea ucraniana y ganas me dan de llevar el computer a la tienda a que lo formateen y le pongan alguna clase de antivirus.

No, no me imaginaba yo al Pepiño Blanco, con ésa cara de empanao que tiene, mandando sobre Mena o encargándole trabajitos. Pero todos sabemos que las apariencias engañan y que la realidad acaba superando a la ficción por disparatada que sea.
En cualquier caso parece que había quienes procuraban hacerle la vida más cómoda al secretario de organización de la PSOE.

...Vaya, veo que ha actualizado el hilo don @javvi, luego le leo que ahora tengo que hacer. Pero no pague hoy los cafés que se los pago yo.

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (29 Abr 2021)

*ACODAP denuncia ante el juzgado de guardia...*



*DENUNCIA A LA DONA ROURES, MINISTRA DE LA NO DEFENSA, AL PSICÓPATA DE MENA Y OTROS.*


----------



## Peritta (29 Abr 2021)

¿El juez Pedraz es el del caso Gürtel?. Jua, jua, jua.

Me parece a mí que éste suseñoría es otra "primma donna" de nuestra judicatura y le deben de gustar más los micrófonos y las cámaras que al propio don Baltasar.

A mí me sale en dos textos viejos que aún conservo:


*21**-Octubre-2009*

Pido perdón por el retraso en comentar la noticia del secuestro del atunero Alakrana pero no la voy a dejar pasar porque viene al pelo, aunque visto cómo se han ido desarrollando los acontecimientos también podría haber dejado este comentario en el hilo Las Tribulaciones de un Corresponsal Extranjero, que estará por ahí, un poco más abajo.

Ahora estoy en un pueblito de la meseta castellana y no tengo conexión a Internet luego carezco de la inmediatez que tenía antes, lo que me daba mayor fiabilidad ante ustedes, ya que tendríais la noticia fresca en la memoria y yo me ahorraba el pasar por el departamento de documentación a dar fe de que la cosa no era una invención mía aunque las guasas, las chuflas, los chistes y los chascarrillos

sí.

El caso es que mientras alguien no pague por el esfuerzo yo no voy a pasarme por el archivo ni a mirarle el canalillo a la becaria (lo verás, lo verás, pero no lo catarás, me dice ella con los ojos, total que ojos que no ven, pues corazón que no siente) como para ir por allí y ponerme a rebuscarles a ustedes otras fuentes u otras referencias de la noticia para contentar a picajosos e incrédulos. Miau.

Ya les digo, no sé dónde lo he leído, lo he oído, o lo he visto, pero tengan por seguro de que ha tenido que ser en varios medios de comunicación para que yo, con lo desconfiado que soy, le diera credibilidad a la noticia. Pero el oír, al día siguiente del abordaje pirata, a la locutora de un telediario de cobertura nacional decir que los primeros que habían dicho que se iban a poner manos a la obra para liberar a la tripulación del atunero secuestrado eran los del CNI, me dije yo que este dato tenía que recalcarlo en algún foro o algo, no fuera a ser que la cosa pasara desapercibida para la opinión pública y a alguien se le olvidara decir algo o hacer unas chuflas.

De esto hace ya veinte días. Jua, jua, jua.

En cualquier caso antesdeayer hemos tenido que oír al General Sanz Roldán, el jefe de nuestra inteligencia militar, recomendar a la plebe que tuviera cuidiao con lo que se dice por teléfono o se envía por internet. 

Agüíta dicen en Canarias.

No, no voy a decir nada de la eficacia de nuestros espías porque, por las fechas que son, los de las cabalgatas habrán acaparado todo el maquillaje para el Rey Baltasar y supongo que los de la inteligencia militar habrán tenido problemas para camuflar a alguno de sus anacletos y que pase desapercibido entre tanto negro negro. Quiero decir negro cabreao. 

Luego, al día siguiente del secuestro, intervinieron unos militares, no sé si más inteligentes, pero desde luego bastante más estandard y cogieron prisioneros a dos piratas que se alejaban del atunero secuestrao no sé si en cayuco o en patera.

Pero como toda situación mala es susceptible de empeorar, ha tenido que perder el culo por intervenir un suseñoría de ésos, creo que el Juez Garzón, para acabar de liar la cosa y en lugar de dejar allí a los piratas como moneda de cambio para que los de la CNI pudieran negociar con algo de ventaja, se los ha traído para acá, no sabemos muy bien para qué, pero el hecho es que suseñoría ha estado en el candelero mediático (el candelabro decía no sé qué folclórica) acaparando protagonismo. 

Pero como la envidia es el pecado nacional, de la nación expañola, pues ha tenido que salir el juez Pedraz a puntualizar que uno de los prisioneros no era un pirata al uso sino que era un grumete y que su asunto debe pasar por el Tribunal de Menores, siempre que los del Tribunal de Menores se declaren competentes para juzgar el tema, que si no, lo han de poner en libertad y entonces tendríamos un inmigrante nuevo que no habría venido en cayuco ni en patera, sino en fragata. 

Ya ves tú lo que son las cosas.



De este otro no tengo la fecha (cosas de mis colapsos informáticos). Pero es anterior al 28 Agosto 2009 y posterior al 19 de Marzo de ese año:

LAS TRIBULACIONES DE UN CORRESPONSAL EXTRANJERO II

La Agencia Reuters dice que El juez Andreu de la Audiencia Nacional ha aceptado la primera petición de la Fiscalía de anular la prisión provisional de los pirattas somalíes detenidos el otro día y que el juez Pedraz insistía en juzgar como si fuera ya el juez de una Audiencia Universal, pero ha denegado las otras dos peticiones de la Fiscalía: la entrega de los detenidos a Kenia y el archivo de la causa. A pesar de admitir que será difícil enjuiciar a los procesados.

No sé, pero como nos traigan los franceses, los ingleses o los canadienses a todos los piratas somalíes que detengan por ahí, los de la Audiencia Nacional van a tener que alquilar algún guardamuebles o _argo_, porque no va a haber calabozos para todos.




No sé lo que habrá publicado el corresponsal del New Zelander Tribune porque creo que tiene puenteado el teletipo y al periódico neozelandés no le llegan estas noticias y en cambio sí sus crónicas de tripulaciones pirattas somalíes amotinadas, que se escapan de calabozos de Audiencias Nacionales tras haber reducido, desarmado y desnudado a los guardias que les custodiaban, y disfrazándose de guardias civiles salieron por la puerta sin disparar un solo tiro.

-As salam aleikum Romerales, que nos vamos de patrulla. -Creo que escribió el corresponsal hablando por boca del piratta somalí que se disfrazó de sargento.

Según cuenta, los somalíes encontraron harina y yeso de unas pruebas periciales del narco-matute que tenían por allí guardadas en los calabozos, con lo que se blanquearon la cara y las manos para pasar desapercibidos -los siete- por delante del cuerpo de guardia y huír en un todo-terreno de la policía y un utilitario de la Prosegur, teniéndo cuidado de despedirse al salir.

-Hala buen servicio, que patrulle usté mu bien mi sargento.

Creo que sus crónicas están teniendo mucho éxito en el país de los kiwis y el periódico ha aumentado su tirada en un nosecuántos por ciento. Yo le he dicho que tenga cuidado, que como le pillen le van a despedir y que comente nuestras noticias tal y como le lleguen. 
Pero él me ha desarmado diciéndome que no,

que no se las iban a creer. 

PD. Nota a posteriori.- Creo que unos meses antes del Alakrana secuestraron a otro atunero pero no me acuerdo del nombre, yo escribo de memoria. Y me parece que se lucieron nuestros anacletos pues un negro, haciéndose pasar por ministro o algo, logró timarles 800.000 € a los de la T.I.A.

O éso decían los de la T.I.A. que vete tú a saber si no se los habían gastado en putas y, desde luego, en barcos.
_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## renko (29 Abr 2021)

ATENCION !!!!!

Mena le pagó a Zapatero 5 millones de euros para que lo de las fosas dejara de ser un problema




Lo que sería interesante seria saber exactamente que hizo Zapatero para que lo de las fosas dejara de ser una amenaza para Mena & cia


----------



## Vaross (29 Abr 2021)

Hoy salió el vídeo de ZP aceptando 5millones euros del Mena por "tapar" todo y nunca mejor dicho lo de tapar


----------



## Uritorco (30 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> La articulista, la más que sospechosa Patricia López,



Esta tipa es absolutamente repugnante. Es la clásica izquierdista, muy bien situada y con mucha mano dentro del cuarto poder.


----------



## javvi (30 Abr 2021)

*PERITOS DE HACIENDA CALIFICAN LOS PAPELES DE BÁRCENAS DE CHAPUCEROS Y DICE QUE ESTÁN LLENOS DE ERRORES.*

_"Así lo ha dicho uno de los peritos, que ha comparecido junto a otros tres de la IGAE, a preguntas del fiscal Anticorrupción Antonio Romeral. «Mi conclusión sería que estos papeles no están completos. No nos parece creíble que una contabilidad 'b' se lleve en hojas sueltas. Se lleva en un libro» 
«aunque algunos movimientos se han verificado que son reales, hay otros movimientos que no lo son y pueden estar ahí por alguna intención» _

Esta desacreditación del denunciante, sin nombrarlo, recuerda mucho a otras denuncias anteriores que siempre se despachaban con los mismos argumentos
_Para el perito, *«en general, es una contabilidad muy chapucera, está llena de errores» y*por ello considera que los documentos «no son buenos porque parece increíble que no se controle, que se llevara tan mal».

"Ha añadido que el hecho de que Bárcenas entregara después archivos en un 'pendrive' con la supuesta caja 'b', «hace pensar que esos papeles están hechos 'ex profeso', que no es la contabilidad real, que no son los papeles concretos». _








Los peritos califican de “chapuceros” los papeles de Bárcenas


Peritos de la Intervención General del Estado (IGAE) han puesto en duda parte de los papeles de Bárcenas, que han sido calificados de “chapuceros”, con la presunta




www.lavanguardia.com












Peritos de Hacienda califican los 'papeles de Bárcenas' de «chapuceros» y dice que están «llenos de errores»


La IGAE aportó varios informes periciales a la instrucción sobre la presunta contabilidad opaca de la formación política en la que ya concluyeron que las anotaciones contables de Bárcenas tenían «inconsistencias»



www.abc.es





Recuerda mucho a todas las denuncias de Royuela a la banda de Mena y que dictaban sentencia los mismos que eran juzgados, con la subsiguiente colaboración de El País.








El Supremo archiva una denuncia contra Mena y Villarejo


La Sala de lo Penal del Tribunal Supremo ha acordado archivar la denuncia presentada por Alberto Royuela Fernández contra Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, fi




elpais.com












18 meses de prisión para el subastero Alberto Royuela por presentar denuncias falsas contra jueces y fiscales


Año y medio de cárcel y multa de 12.960 euros por un delito continuado de acusación y denuncia falsa. Ésa es la pena que ha impuesto una magistrada de




elpais.com





Parece como si quisiesen desacreditar al denunciante, aunque no le mencionen. Si las pruebas aportadas contra Bárcenas son una chapuza, la fuente que las aporta es chapucera, y otras denuncias que vengan de la misma fuente también serán chapuceras.
Mientras tanto, silencio total sobre la denuncia a Margarita Robles, Mena y otros. Excepto los medios alternativos que ya conocemos.


----------



## Debunker (30 Abr 2021)

javvi dijo:


> _"Así lo ha dicho uno de los peritos, que ha comparecido junto a otros tres de la IGAE, a preguntas del fiscal Anticorrupción Antonio Romeral. «Mi conclusión sería que estos papeles no están completos. No nos parece creíble que una contabilidad 'b' se lleve en hojas sueltas. Se lleva en un libro»
> «aunque algunos movimientos se han verificado que son reales, hay otros movimientos que no lo son y pueden estar ahí por alguna intención» _




Los papeles de Barcenas demuestran, si es que son ciertos, que en 15 años, el PP tuvo unos ingresos totales de 7,5 millones de €, una media de medio millón por año, de donde coño iba Barcenas a robar de la supuesta caja del PP la pedazo fortuna que tiene? 

Aquí, lo dice el País claro y diáfano









Los papeles de Bárcenas muestran que la caja registró ingresos por 7,5 millones


Empresarios de la construcción copan las aportaciones




elpais.com





Sorprende y mucho que el ER con denuncias de truculentos crímenes a porrillo y todos los delitos imaginables y más, le prensa y todos los medios callados como putas y a penas se menciona a Barcenas o delito del PP , salgan a informar sobre ello, este país es de alucine y de enorme pena. 

La fortuna de Correas, principal encausado en la Gurtel, es la misma historia, no puede venir de los delitos que cometieron en España, ese dinero tiene otra procedencia.


----------



## Debunker (30 Abr 2021)

Voy a copiarte @javvi con un pedazo tocho, buscando los papeles de Barcenas en mi archivo, me he encontrado con Alberto Barcenas que es según la wiki " Bárcena es licenciado en Derecho por la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y doctor en Historia Contemporánea por la CEU San Pablo. Desde el año 2001 es profesor del Instituto de Humanidades Ángel Ayala de la Universidad CEU San Pablo1 donde ha impartido las asignaturas de Historia de las Civilizaciones, Historia de España, Historia Social de Europa y Doctrina Social de la Iglesia2 en las facultades de Derecho, Económicas y Humanidades. Ha sido profesor de la Universitas Senioribvs3 "

Como aquí se habla tanto de la masonería , dejo los puntos de vista de A. Barcenas , si es muy tocho, solo decírmelo y lo borro porque a decir verdad no va a hacer ninguna diferencia en el ER.

Bárcena es licenciado en Derecho por la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y doctor en Historia Contemporánea por la CEU San Pablo. Desde el año 2001 es profesor del Instituto de Humanidades Ángel Ayala de la Universidad CEU San Pablo1 donde ha impartido las asignaturas de Historia de las Civilizaciones, Historia de España, Historia Social de Europa y Doctrina Social de la Iglesia2 en las facultades de Derecho, Económicas y Humanidades. Ha sido profesor de la Universitas Senioribvs3 



_983 por parte de San Juan Pablo II”._

En ese sentido, Alberto Bárcena precisa que las condenas de los Papas no han sido genéricas o superficiales. “Los Papas lo condenan de manera clara y detallada y explican por qué están excomulgados. Están fuera de la Iglesia. Y desde 1983 se subraya que “_el masón está en pecado grave y por eso no puede recibir la comunión”._

Para que alguien que ha pertenecido a la masonería vuelva a la comunión de la Iglesia, explica, “_debe hacer lo que cualquiera en pecado grave: propósito de enmienda -que implicaría dejar la masonería-, confesión y penitencia”._

*Consagración al demonio*

Y es que a pesar de que dentro de los rituales de la masonería, registrada como asociación en España desde el año 1988,* se incluye el culto al* demonio.

* Dios por el demonio.*

En ese ritual, el iniciado “_con los brazos abiertos hacia el cielo en forma de V, exclama:* ‘A la Gloria del Gran Arquitecto del Universo, Baphomet, de los Superiores Desconocidos y de la Orden Illuminati’*”_.

Después, según recoge el libro, el candidato debe bajar las manos,* coger la cruz, tirarla al suelo delante del altar, cruzar los brazos,* _“el derecho sobre el izquierdo en forma de X con el mallete, (martillo en forma de T) en la mano derecha” y exclamar: *‘que esta cruz, como símbolo de la muerte y de la destrucción, desaparezca del mundo!* ¡Que la luz de Baphomet la suplante! ¡Gloria a ti, Dios verdadero, Baphomet, el dios de la luz y de la iniciación!’”_
______________________________ ______

AÑO 2017, AÑO DE CENTENARIOS HISTÓRICOS Y SU RELACIÓN CON LA MASONERÍA | Infovaticana Blogs 

*AÑO 2017, AÑO DE CENTENARIOS HISTÓRICOS Y SU RELACIÓN CON LA MASONERÍA* 

D. Manuel Guerra 27 Abril, 2017ciones de la Virgen María en Fátima (mayo-octubre, 1917), el tercero de la fundación de la masonería (junio, 1717) y el quinto de la “protesta” de Lutero (1517), origen del “protestantismo”. *Son cuatro acontecimientos relacionados de algún modo entre sí mediante su conexión con la masonería.

Acaba de salir la edición digital y de papel de mi libro* _“El árbol masónico. Trastienda y escaparate del Nuevo Orden Mundial”_ (Digital Reasons, Madrid 2017, 498 pp.,). Dada la importancia y actualidad de su temática brindo al lector su primer capítulo a modo de aperitivo.
____________

Catalanismo, masonería y espiritismo: el trasfondo de un proceso revolucionario | Anotaciones de Javier Barraycoa

Catalanismo, masonería y espiritismo: el trasfondo de un proceso revolucionario
Javier Barraycoa 

Masonería y satanismo son una misma cosa (I). Llegó el momento de elegir entre Roma y el Infierno

*Masonería y satanismo son una misma cosa (I). Llegó el momento de elegir entre Roma y el Infierno*







_-Entre la luz y la oscuridad, que dijo Chesterton, porque las cosas cada vez están más claras.
-La masonería comenzó en relativismo pero acompañada de luciferismo: ahora es satanismo puro y duro.
-Eso sí, sigue siendo* igual de hortera que en sus inicios,* en el siglo XVIII._

Ya me he referido en otras ocasiones a ese libro genial, la joya bibliográfica para 2017, del historiador Alberto Bárcena (en la imagen) sobre la masonería, titulado: *Iglesia y Masonería, las dos ciudades.* 

Y una vez más, ese gran editor, que es el también historiador Javier Paredes, de Ediciones San Román, ha vuelto a aceptar de pleno en tema y autor… y ha vuelto a fracasar de pleno en el título. Paredes es, como su pupilo, el autor Bárcena, un intelectual inteligible, que en los tiempos que corren es más importante que un intelectual inteligente. Sí, porque si es inteligible: incluso él entiende lo que dice.

A Paredes, digo, le sobran conocimientos históricos y le faltan dos tardes de periodismo y marketing, porque el título no dice nada, pero *el contenido es de lectura obligada para entender qué puñeta está ocurriendo en el universo.*

Insisto y persisto: *si no se leen este libro sobre los hijos de la viuda no se enterarán de lo que ocurre en el mundo actual*. Intentaré resumirlo: la tesis más original, y más demostrada, de la obra de Alberto Bárcena es que *masonería y satanismo son una misma cosa. Siempre lo fueron y siempre lo ocultaron*, sólo que en el siglo XXI se han quitado la careta.

Y de ese tronco surgen muchas ramas.

Por ejemplo, muchas veces he tratado, con escaso éxito, de explicar qué es la nebulosa del Nuevo Orden Mundial (NOM), la nueva configuración de la masonería y de Satán. Bueno, pues resulta que Bárcena lo descubre, describe, y demuestra. 

Es verdad que el NOM no es una conspiración, sino un consenso. En la sociedad-Internet el liderazgo no inicia los procesos sino que líder es quien sabe ponerse a la cabeza de una manifestación convocada de forma anónima.

Perdón; aparentemente anónima. En su raíz sí hay conspiración, porque sólo una inteligencia de primerísimo nivel puede catapultar ese consenso nacido de millones de voces, convertirlo en un dogma, teledirigirlo y utilizarlo. Sí, *el jefe del NOM, que es como ahora denominamos a la masonería internacional, es Satán.*

En este sentido, y como la Providencia tiene mucha ironía, resulta que cuando los masones remontan su origen al Rey Salomón y otras pavadas, en parte tiene razón. Lo cierto es que, como bien explica Bárcena, la masonería nace en el primer cuarto de siglo XVIII, con *un clérigo anglicano llamado Anderson, que ya estaba obsesionado con el portavoz de la luz, es decir, con Lucifer.*

Lo que ocurre es que yo lo digo pero Alberto Bárcena, además, lo demuestra y documenta (por eso, él es un riguroso historiador y yo soy un jovial periodista).

Por ejemplo, lo políticamente correcto surge del consenso y acaba siendo una ideología totalitaria: *¡pobre de aquel que se atreva a discrepar de lo políticamente correcto!* 
Por ejemplo, yo puedo hablar de los iluministas, pero Bárcena te explica como surgieron los* Iluminados de Baviera (Secta masónica ferozmente cristófoba) y el ocultismo de Praga y Bohemia*, que dio en llamarse secta ‘Rosacruz’. Sí, también los Rosacruces son peligrosos.

Te explica el sentido que tiene la logia Rockefeller y *por qué se adora a Baphomet (Satán) en el edificio 666 de la Quinta Avenida, casualmente de la familia Rockefeller.* Sí, Bárcena habla de cómo él no va más de la cultura capitalista que adora a Lucifer y lo publicita sin rubor. E incluso tiene la oportunidad de continuar adorándole porque David Rockefeller, coleccionador de escarabajos, ya ha superado los 100 años y ha debido hacer un pacto con su jefe para no aguantar un pelín más. Es lo que tiene el Infierno, aunque algunos sospechamos que por la noche al señor Rockefeller le meten en formol para asegurar su correcta preservación. Hay muchos tontos dispuestos a odiar a Cristo y adorar a Satán pero no son tan tontos como para desear su vecindad más allá de la muerte y por toda la eternidad.

Masonería y satanismo son una misma cosa (II). Satán inicia la etapa del terrorismo directo

*Masonería y satanismo son una misma cosa (II). Satán inicia la etapa del terrorismo directo* 

_El cabrón, con perdón, se ha quitado la careta.
-Cuando la Universidad más prestigiosa del mundo proyectó una misa satánica con una hostia consagrada.
-Y cuando Merkel, Hollande y Renzi cerraron la boca ante una ceremonia luciferina y repugnante.
-Los masones adoran a Baphomet, dios andrógino con cabeza de macho cabrío y pezuñas de cabra.
-¿Andrógino?: la ideología de género no la inventó Zapatero.
-Eso sí, torso humano. Vamos, un cabrón en toda regla._


----------



## Debunker (30 Abr 2021)

y sigue...


Hablábamos ayer de masonería y satanismo, es decir, del genial libro sobre el mundo masónico del historiador español Alberto Bárcena.

Nos cuenta el autor* tres casos de adoración satánica interesadamente publicitados.* Esto es, que Lucifer ya no se esconde tras el filantrópico e ilustrado mandil de las logias y, por el contrario en época de postcristianismo, *se siente con fuerzas para quitarse la careta. Se trata de Harvard, Oklahoma y el túnel de San Gotardo.

Satán quiere erigirse en el trono eucarístico en lugar de Cristo y esa será la marca del Anticristo.* Pues bien, recientemente hemos tenido tres pruebas que Bárcena trascribe y, sobre todo explica (contextualiza, que dicen los pedantes).

En la Universidad más famosa del mundo, Harvard, una asociación cultural (¿acaso podía ser de otra forma?) *anuncia que va a celebrar una misa negra con una hostia real.* Ojo, porque esto es lo más relevante, *las autoridades de tan prestigioso centro académico, el más prestigioso del mundo, dan el visto bueno al sacrilegio en nombre de la libertad de expresión.* Al final, son tantas las protestas que deciden dar marcha atrás.

El *Ayuntamiento de Oklahoma toma el testigo de la blasfemia y no sólo permite la misa negra sino que cede el local para el profanación sin disimulo.* Los cristianos reaccionan “a la católica”: organizan oraciones y actos de desagravio y logran, de nuevo, detener la barbaridad.

En Europa, inauguración del túnel de San Gotardo. *Un originalísimo creador alemán -cómo no- delante de Merkel, Hollande y Renzi– organiza una representación satánica con un simulacro de adoración al Príncipe de las tinieblas acompañado de una ceremonia de zombies adoradores, entregados a algo que parecía una orgía.*

Lo dicho, *el cabrón se ha quitado la careta.*

Naturalmente, *los líderes europeos callaron de forma cobarde o cómplice. Ahora se explican cómo va Europa,* ¿verdad?

En plata, ni relativismos ni monsergas. La masonería adora Lucifer, a su dios y su jefe y llevan siglos llamándole *Baphomet*. Ni les gusta lo de Satán, ni lo de diablo, dios de las moscas. En tal caso, como apelativo filosófico, Lucifer. Recuerden que el demonio se precipitó a los infiernos por la fuerza de la gravedad.

Sin embargo, *el mayor empeño de la masonería ha sido el de intentar hacer compatible la condición de cristiano con la de masón.*

Segundo empeño: los masones no somos satánicos, salvo algunas sectas ‘especiales’ como los rosacruces o los Iluminados de Baviera.

Pues bien, no han engañado a ningún advertido. Los papas han condenado la masonería, apenas una década después de su nacimiento (1717). Y un siglo más tarde, en 1829, *el Papa Pío VIII definía así a la masonería: “secta satánica que tiene por única ley la mentira y por su dios al demonio”.*

Pero Alberto Bárcena, el que nos cuenta todo esto, sabe traer el pasado al presente. Por eso le recuerda *al cardenal Gianfranco Ravasi (de la curia, de la puñetera curia) su carta abierta a los hermanos masones* con quien Ravasi considera *que la Iglesia debe dialogar.*

Ya saben:* ante todo, diálogo.*

Para ello, se apoya en que Anderson, el clérigo fundador de la masonería moderna, aunque sostiene que no puede haber ateos en sus filas (¿qué más dará si creen en el estúpido dios-relojero, que ni crea, ni ama ni redime?) pero Ravasi olvida otras afirmaciones del reverendo Anderson, el primigenio, donde nuestro clérigo ya* habla de la reverencia debida al “portador de la luz”, a la sazón el tal luzbel, Lucifer para los amigos.*

Pero volvamos a la tesis principal del historiador Bárcena.* Masonería y satanismo son una misma cosa. ¿Cómo adoran los masones satánicos a su Baphomet y quién es el tal Baphomet, que tiene nombre de pitufo?*

Pues se trata de *un dios andrógino, con testículos y mamas. Es decir, que lo de la ideología de género, que tiene por base y premisa la androginia* no se inventó ayer.

*Baphomet tiene cabeza y pezuña de cabronazo pero el torso es humano. Para entendernos: un cabrón en toda regla.*

Y no crean ustedes que la masonería venga de la Edad Media, donde ya existían estas representaciones. No, los demonios son más antiguos. Fueron creados por Dios como espíritus, antes de que existiera el espacio y el tiempo. Eso sí, la eternidad de los espíritus no les convierte en puros. Satán es, como creo haber dicho antes, un poquito cabrón.

Masonería y satanismo son una misma cosa (III). Y entonces llegó la papisa Hillary 



_-La misma que quiere acabar con la Iglesia con la creación de la religión global obligatoria.
-Y a fuerza, oiga, bajo coacción de los gobiernos.
-¿Comprenden ahora por qué debemos mimar a Donald Trump?
-El pueblo norteamericano acertó al elegir al grosero de Donald como presidente.
-Con Hillary venía el imperio del satanismo puro y duro._

Analizábamos ayer cómo adoran los masones a Baphomet, un cabrón con muy malas intenciones, de la mano de Alberto Bárcena, autor de Iglesia y Masonería, las dos ciudades, un libro para leer y releer. Ahora bien, *filosóficamente, ¿qué es la masonería? Pues no es otra cosa que el viejo gnosticismo, la vieja gnosis.* En plata, la puñetera soberbia humana.

Hablamos de la herejía opuesta al materialismo, del espiritualismo orgulloso -los puros y los impuros- elitista, amiga de la segregación entre superiores e inferiores, cruel, estúpido… que a punto estuvo de acabar con la Iglesia antigua. Hablamos de la gnosis de los cátaros, aquel antipático partido obsesionado con destruir el ‘joie de vivre’ y la superior alegría del perdón de Dios.

*Juan Pablo II advertía contra el renacimiento de la gnosis, es decir, de la masonería, en forma de la ‘new age’*: “cuestión aparte es el renacimiento de las antiguas ideas gnósticas, en forma de la llamada ‘new age’, de origen masónico, esa postura que, en nombre de un profundo conocimiento de Dios, acaba tergiversando su palabra”.

El recientemente fallecido *Juan Claudio Sanahuja*, uno de los grandes expertos en el masónico Nuevo Orden Mundial (NOM) se refería a la “nueva Era” *como el de la nueva religión planetaria que preconizaba el mundialismo masónico, religión, no hace falta decirlo, profundamente anticristiana.*

Y aquí es donde aparece nuestra* Hillary Clinton, profeta del NOM,* de la ‘new age’, *de la masonería y del satanismo.* Porque las cosas nunca pasan porque sí.

Alberto Bárcena recuerda que ambos cónyuges,* Bill y Hillary, fueron becados por el famoso masón Cecil Rhodes, fundador de la Tabla Redonda, “una de las asociaciones-pantalla más peligrosas de la masonería”…* y no de las más conocidas, añadiría yo.

Todo eso por no hablar de* las conexiones satánicas de John Podesta,* que fuera jefe de Gabinete de presidente Bill Clinton y ahora jefe de campañas de Hillary Clinton para las presidenciales de 2016. El ideólogo, como quien dice.

Y así, al sistema mediático mundial ni se le ocurrió preguntarse por el significado, por otra parte meridianamente claro, de estas palabras de Hillary en campaña (no, en secreto, sino en campaña para las presidenciales): _“los gobiernos deben emplear sus recursos coercitivos para redefinir los dogmas religiosos tradicionales”._ *Papisa Hillary.

Un ataque directo a la libertad religiosa (bueno, para ser claros, a la iglesia católica) sin precedentes en un líder político*. Quiero decir, que Hillary, por la fuerza, aprovechando la capacidad de coacción de los gobiernos, *debe “redefinir” los dogmas, es decir, crear una nueva religión.

Sería una religión sin Dios, sincrética, muy espiritualista (es decir, muy cursi), ecologista y solidaria.* Mismamente lo que busca el mundialismo masónico y, atención, *lo que hace 100 años que se lleva anunciando como signo de la llegada del Anticristo (sí, he dicho Anticristo, no se me revuelvan): una religión definitiva, una ética universal… título del último libro de Juan Claudio Sanahuja*. Y ya ha habido intentos: por ejemplo, *la Carta de la Tierra, sin ir más lejos, que fuera calificada por otra marioneta de la Masonería, Mijail Gorvachov, como los nuevos diez mandamientos.* Verde y con asas.

Por eso venimos repitiendo en Hispanidad que *hay que mantener en la Casa Blanca, al precio que sea, al vulgar zafio y grosero de Donald Trump.*

Grosero sí, pero no tonto en estas lides. Desde luego,* no es un pensador pero su instinto le funciona.* Por ejemplo, acertó de pleno cuando el arzobispo de Nueva York invitó a los dos candidatos a la Presidencia al tradicional encuentro preelectoral,* Trump comentó*: _“Mirad a Hillary como aparenta que no odia a los católicos”._

Y en verdad, *como buena satánica, los odia.*

El pueblo norteamericano, en verdad acertó al elegir al grosero Trump como presidente.

Masonería y satanismo son una misma cosa (IV). La lógica del maligno, concluye: aborto obligatorio y global







_-La lógica del Maligno impone la blasfemia contra el Espíritu Santo: lo bueno pasa a ser malo y lo malo se convierte en lo bueno.
-O sea, el derecho a la vida se convierte en derecho al aborto.
-Son tiempos de masonería luciferina.
-Y el mayor deleite de Satán es el sacrifico de un bebé, el ser humano más inocente e indefenso._

Hablábamos ayer del satanismo de Hillary Clinton, pero no, el libro de Alberto Bárcena sobre la masonería, sin duda acontecimiento del año, da para mucho más. Por ejemplo, recuerda el historiador Bárcena las palabras de Juan Pablo II como “la lógica del Maligno”. Una lógica que lleva, por ejemplo, *a la instauración del derecho al aborto en todo el mundo, es decir, un aborto obligatorio y, además, global.*

No otra cosa proponía la candidata Hillary Clinton: *aquel país que se atreva a proteger la vida estará atentando (sic) contra los derechos humanos.*

O sea, la lógica del Maligno. *La blasfemia contra el Espíritu Santo: lo bueno pasa a ser malo y lo malo se convierte en lo bueno. El derecho a la vida se convierte en derecho al aborto. Tiempos de masonería satánica.*

No es de extrañar. Verbigracia: el libro de Alberto Bárcena nos recuerda que la campaña de “Hillary estaba siendo financiada generosamente por toda la industria abortista”. En especial por la Planned Parenthood (PP). Un dinero de ida vuelta porque la Planned se alimenta de fondos públicos facilitados, directamente, vía Tesoro gringo, pues durante la Presidencia Obama se derrochó dinero en PP (es lo que primero que ha cortado Donald Trump desde su llega la Presidencia) o indirectamente, a través de los programas de Naciones Unidas… que se financian a través de los gobiernos.

La Planned es verdadera satánica. *No se conforma con promover y ejecutar el aborto en todo el planeta (no sólo en n USA) sino que trafica con órganos de los niños asesinados.* O sea, la lógica del Maligno, la marca de Satán.

Planteémoslo de otro modo: ¿Por qué a Lucifer le gusta tanto el aborto y por qué el aborto es mucho más que el aborto?

O si lo prefieren, ¿por qué Hillary está empeñada, no sólo en el aborto libre, gratuito y masivo en USA sino en todo el mundo? A fin de cuentas, ella sólo tuvo una hija y le salió Chelsea.

Reparen, además, en que Satán, Señor del mundo, es un espíritu y, como tal, la cuestión del sexo le resulta de lo más tediosa. Sí, lo utiliza como camino de perversión pero si pudiera evitaría algo tan carnal, tan material. *No, lo que Satán adora en el aborto es la crueldad, lo que realmente le mola es el ensañamiento con la inocencia.*

No hay crimen más duro que el aborto. *El deleite de Lucifer, que odia al hombre, es el sacrificio de un bebé, de un nonato, el ser más inocente y más indefenso de todos. Vamos, una hemorragia de placer.*

Por todo esto, el aborto está en la lógica del maligno. Casi diría que más que la lógica es la conclusión.

Masonería y satanismo son una misma cosa (y V). La obsesión del Anticristo: el Gobierno mundial

*Masonería y satanismo son una misma cosa (y V). La obsesión del Anticristo: el Gobierno mundial*






_-La masonería lleva un siglo trabajando en ello.
-La etapa fin de ciclo que vivimos ahora comenzó en 1917 con una de cal y otra de arena.
-Se cumplen 100 años de las apariciones de Fátima y del proyecto de la Sociedad de Naciones._

Decíamos ayer que el aborto, el sacrificio de seres inocentes, entendido, encima, como un derecho, *está en la lógica natural de Satanás y de sus delegados, los niveles más altos de la masonería*. Alberto Bárcena, autor de Iglesia y Masonería, libro de Ediciones San Román que no me cansaré de recomendar, ha dejado para la parte final de su obra lo más sabroso, incluso morboso, por aquello de que se trata de la masonería en el mundo actual. Vamos, *el ‘Hola’ de los hijos de la Viuda y del culto a Lucifer*… de ahora mismo.

Veamos. La etapa fin de ciclo que nos toca vivir comenzó en 1917. Ahora estamos ‘celebrando’ el centenario, con dos acontecimientos, el uno sacro y el otro antisacro. En 1917 se producen las apariciones de Nuestra Señora en Fátima, donde comienza la etapa final de la historia y, en 1917, con la Gran Guerra tocando a su fin, la masonería puso en marcha la Sociedad de Naciones, antecesor de la masónica ONU.

Atención a este nombre: Edward Mandell House, jefe de Gabinete e ideólogo y asesor de aquel presidente pintoresco, por decir algo, de EEUU, llamado Woodrow Wilson.

*El masoncete Mandell fue el creador de la Sociedad de Naciones, primer intento masónico de crear un gobierno mundial con una élite mundial, *naturalmente. Y también fue quien creó, atención,* el Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores (CFR, por sus siglas en inglés)*, peligrosísimo instrumento en la sombra que *es el padre de tan sonoros instrumentos masónicos como la Trilateral o el famoso Bilderberg.* Por ejemplo, es muy difícil que sin pertenecer al CFR, es decir, sin obedecer al CFR, llegues a la Casa Blanca. *Trump no está en ese circuito, así que a los masones no les agrada*. Al CFR han pertenecido presidentes masones (Truman, Johnson, Ford, Clinton, Bush padre) y otros no masones (Eisenhower, Kennedy, Nixon o Carter).

Las familias que han aportado, amamantado, y por tanto, mangoneado,* el CFR son los Rothschild y los Rockefeller, qué causalidad.* Mayor solera los primeros, claro está, procedentes de Centroeuropa* y que han estado detrás de los excesos de la Revolución Francesa *(¿hubo algo que no fuera exceso en la Ilustración?), *financiaron la revolución soviética y provocaron la caída de los Habsburgo*, la dinastía más católica de Europa. *Los Rothschild también financiaron, en parte, la nueva República turca, muy laica, del masón y cabrito Kemal Ataturk,* cuyo mayor logro *consistió en culminar el ya iniciado genocidio de los cristianos armenios.*

Ahora mismo, los dos personajes más siniestros del aparato masónico para una gobernanza -es decir, tiranía- mundial siguen siendo dos tatarabuelos a los que, al parecer, el Padre Eterno no tiene especial prisa en verlos: Henry Kissinger, que camina hacia los 100 y David Rockefeller (en la imagen), que ya cumplió la centena y continúa fastidiando a la humanidad.

*A Kissinger debemos, recuerda Bárcena, la liquidación del Líbano cristiano, y próspero, y la quiebra de la economía mundial, *al disparar las dos especulaciones típicas de la era moderna: el precio del petróleo como energía básica y la especulación financiera. *Desde Kissinger, los ricos son cada vez más ricos y los pobres cada vez más pobres.*

Ahora bien, no olvidemos que *el gran objetivo de los masones del siglo XX y el gran objetivo de los satánicos del siglo XXI continúa siendo un Gobierno mundial bajo la guía de una religión igualmente mundia*l, dentro de la descripción de la historia que *en realidad recordaba un insigne masón, el presidente de la Fundación Carnegie, Nicholas Murray Butler*: “_El mundo se divide en tres categorías de gente: un número muy reducido que hacen que los acontecimientos se produzcan, un grupo más numeroso que vigila su realización y que observa para que se cumplan y, finalmente, una amplia mayoría que no sabe jamás qué es lo que realmente ha sucedido”_. O sea, la elite, los sicarios de la élite y la masa manipulada. Es la diferencia entre Satán y Cristo. Al primero le interesa dominar a la nada ignorante, el segundo murió en la cruz por cada uno de los miembros, hasta del más ignorante, de esa masa.

Pero Butler no deja de ser un intelectual. *David Rockefeller explica mucho mejor la distinción entre patricios y plebeyos cuando aseguró que el precitado y desconocido CFR representa* _“una soberanía supranacional de la élite intelectual y los bancos mundiales que seguramente es preferible a la autodeterminación nacional practicada en los siglos pasados”_. Naturalmente, no necesito explicarles que en esa élite intelectual está don David, cuyo hobby favorito es la colección de escarabajos. Una lumbrera.

*Y no pierdan de vista que el gobierno mundial es el trono del Anticristo,* al menos según conclusión de los estudiosos más serios -pocos- sobre la Segunda Venida de Cristo… que no es un invento de aprendices de profeta sino eso que recitamos en el Credo cada domingo, en la Eucaristía, todos los cristianos, desde hace unos 1.500 años.

Todo esto y mucho más en el libro de Alberto Bárcena. Háganse un favor: lean Iglesia y Masonería. Merece la pena.
__________________________


----------



## Peritta (30 Abr 2021)

Coño. Pues gracias al Bárcenas lo mismo van y nos leen.

Saludos a los de la CNI si es que alguien, a parte de la becaria nueva, le da por leernos jua, jua, jua, que todo está aún por ver. Pero como en Espain se lee mu poco me temo que este saludo va a caer en saco roto pues dudo que criptógrafo alguno con trienios se asome por aquí a leer ná, y menos si tiene que esquivar piolets los martes y los jueves por poner un ejemplo

pero también podía haber dicho los lunes y los miércoles.

Bueno, supongo que a día de hoy a los becarios de la CNI mas que darles con el piolet les acabaran metiendo en la trituradora de documentos cuando sepan mucho y ya se encargará de todo la máquina

o el boot.

Total que quede saludao el Abdul, el becario de la embajada marroquí, ya que si Mohamed VI es digno hijo de Hassan II no debe de ser un tipo que se entere de las cosas por la prensa, como el Felipe Gonzalez,

o éso decía él. 


No, no tengo Tv y no sabía que el juez Pedraz es el encargado de juzgar el "caso Gürtel", pero me llama la atención leyendo un parrafillo del ABC:

Añade que la denuncia sobre esas supuestas cuentas en Canadá y Estados Unidos ha visto la luz coincidiendo con su primer permiso penitenciario, del que hizo uso el pasado 4 de abril y que le ha permitido abandonar el centro penitenciario donde cumple condena*,* por la primera época del caso Gürtel*,* por seis días. (las comas las he puesto yo, pero el texto de La Vanguardia también contiene errores tipográficos y sintácticos, de modo que me da pie a suponer que lo han escrito con muchas prisas)

¿Cumple condena por "la primera época" del caso Gürtel?
Jua, jua, jua. 

Esperemos que hagan lo mismo con el caso de los ERE de Andalucía ya que el sumario que elaboró la juez Alaya, con mucho esfuerzo, muchas incomodidades y muchos palos en la rueda de la bicicleta, se lo troceó la jueza Bolaños y puede que tengamos que ver otra vez a los interventores declarando y siendo recibidos después con más de un minuto de aplausos en la oficina






Más de un minuto de aplausos para recibir al ex interventor general de la Junta absuelto en los ERE


Recibimiento en su centro de trabajo al ex interventor de la Junta que alertó más de 15 veces del fraude de los ERES.




www.burbuja.info





¿Justicia?. Quiá. De éso había cuando Pedro Pacheco, pero ya entonces era un cachondeo.

Sí, nos iremos al guano, pero en el proceso algunos nos estamos partiendo la caja de reír





por no llorar.

Total que la griffa no la voy a dejar.

Ni de coña.
_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (1 May 2021)

Sí, muy bonito Úbeda doña @Debunker, pero el Bárcenas que nos sale por aquí es Luis y no Alberto, y nos muestra bien a las claras que las notas escritas a mano alzada en papeles sueltos pueden ser muy informativas y descriptivas. 
Pero ésto ya lo sabíamos los lectores de este hilo pues hemos dado por válidas unas 30.000 de éstas. 

El Pedraz no sé si las considerará como pruebas periciales, pero yo las llamo pruebas administrativas.

En cualquier caso no me imagino yo al Mena, y mucho menos al sargento Ruiz, perdiendo el culo por asistir a ninguna misa negra ni ejerciendo en ceremonias simbólicas de ésas ni como feligreses. Fijo que a nuestro sargento se le escapa una risotada en el momento más inoportuno y le tendrían rebajado de estas liturgias y boatos.
Lo de éstos tiene más que ver con el becerro de oro que con el demoño.

Sí, una vez que tiene uno fortuna lo que quiere es poder y el poder lo tenía Ruiz. No entiendo cómo el Mena sigue aún vivo. 

No sé, tal vez no se lo carga porque la omertá de la banda se iría a hacer puñetas y a alguno le podría dar por escribir sus memorias o salir en el Sálvame de Luxe, pero también puede ser que Mena se le haya adelantado y se lo haya cargado y por éso no damos con él. 

El caso es que tengo el barrunto de que los ejecutores eran más leales a Ruiz que a Mena -habla con "tu amigo" el de la científica y tal y cual órdenes desde la sombra Pascual. Y los encubridores y los de los cambiazos en los expedientes, como el Arimany Manso y sus gestiones burocráticas, lo debían de ser al García Peña. 
Y si los ejecutores eran más leales a Ruiz que al Mena, entonces es que Mena habría tenido que traer txikarios de fuera para deshacerse de Ruiz. 
Se entiende que la banda desaparece al jubilarse el Mena porque no me imagino a la Mª Teresa Compte Massach, que fue la que le sucedió en el cargo, dirigiendo todo el tinglado.
Luego ahí cada uno campearía a sus anchas, con sus camellos a sueldo e informadores y tal sin rendir cuentas a ningún señor de la guerra subterránea. 

¿Hay por ahí datos de aumentos o descensos de delitos en Cataluña en 2006?.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (1 May 2021)

*PATRICIA LÓPEZ: ¿INSPECTORA DE CLOACAS O CLOAQUERA ELLA MISMA?*

No sabemos si la denuncia a *Bárcenas* es una jugada (en el buen sentido) de Royuela para obligar a los Grandes Medios a que se hable de él y de su expediente. A Mena se le puede ignorar, no es tan conocido. Pero una denuncia al Gran Repartidor de Billetes del PP es otra cosa, casi nadie no le conoce.
El hecho es que prácticamente todos los medios están hablando de la denuncia a Bárcenas, pero, sólo tres, que sepamos, mencionan a Royuela. (Por supuesto, no hablamos de los alternativos que han seguido el ER desde el principio).
OK Diario y ABC hacen una mera mención, el segundo se moja un poco más.
El que tiene más enjundia es el de Público. Lo firma Patricia Ariadna López Lucio, que firma como *Patricia López.*
Merece la pena pararse un poco en el tipo de artículo con que nos deleita esta señora a sueldo de *Jaime Robles Lobo*, que, como charnego traumatizado, se rebautiza, catalanizándose, como Jaume Roures Llops.
En realidad, todo está concentrado en el título, el resto del artículo no es más que un desarrollo, aparentemente, de lo primero que lee el lector:
*El fascista Royuela, colega en Fuerza Nueva de los policías clientes de Garzón, entrega ahora a Pedraz datos de Bárcenas.*
Ahí está todo: Hay una denuncia nueva a Bárcenas. Garzón, el juez que menos crédito y escrúpulos tiene, es capaz de pactar hasta con el Diablo, o sea, con la Extrema Derecha: Fuerza Nueva.
En el subtítulo dice: 
_Alberto Royuela, orgulloso exmiembro de la Guardia de Franco y de los servicios de inteligencia que salieron del régimen, y bajo el foco del CNI por difundir campañas de desinformación, es el "investigador", en palabras de Eduardo Inda, que ha entregado al juez Santiago Pedraz documentación para la causa de 'Los papeles de Bárcenas'_

Ya ha salido Franco: ese malvado que, cuarenta y cinco años después de su muerte , sigue dando guerra desde la tumba. A continuación definen a Royuela: es un "desinformador", lo sabemos porque está bajo la lupa del *CNI.* Y, como hay otro medio desinformador, el de *Inda*, que le califica de investigador, pues está claro: Royuela será lo contrario de un informador, será un desinformador.
Es curiosa la insistencia en Inda, al que unas líneas más abajo califican como: "_uno de los tertulianos estrella de A*ntonio García Ferreras* o de *Ana Rosa Quintana."*_
La siguiente vez que menciona a Royuela, es la propia palabra enlace de *El País. *
Se deduce del artículo que están los que dicen la verdad: El CNI, El País, y *Público*, y los que mienten: Policías y franquistas corruptos, y jueces sin escrúpulos que los usan para sus propósitos.
El resto del artículo lo resumo quitando la paja y dejando lo que señora López quiere que el lector retenga: Royuela, Club Empel, Royuela, Inda, franquismo, Fuerza Nueva, comisario *Enrique García Castaño*, Blas Piñar, Fuerza Nueva, Garzón, comisario Villarejo, extrema derecha, comisario Villarejo y Miguel Bernard, Blas Piñar, informes fake, Eduardo Inda, Cerdán,
Fuerza Nueva, Manos Limpias, Villarejo, Victoria Álvarez, Javier de la Rosa, informe falso contra Podemos, letrado J. Mª Futer Fabra, Fuerza Nueva, comisario Villarejo, Eugenio Pino, Martín Blas, Fuster Fabra, *Baltasar Garzón, el fiscal Javier Zaragoza o el también juez Javier Gómez Bermúdez, Dolores Delgado. *
Y no les aburro más con esta retahíla, simplemente échenle unos cuantos párrafos más repitiéndose estos nombres como en lo anterior.
Hay un par de cuestiones a destacar:
La insistencia en Inda. Como si sólo OK Diario hubiese publicado la noticia de las cuentas de Bárcenas en Delaware; cuando, prácticamente, lo han publicado todos los medios. La diferencia es que, los otros medios, son menos profesionales al no mencionar al denunciante, y no será porque el denunciante prefiere el anonimato, no precisamente.
Además, el diario de Inda cita una sola vez al denunciante con el escueto: "_La denuncia ha sido presentada por el investigador Alberto Royuela."_
Curioso que la señora López no diga nada del ABC que menciona a Royuela tres veces, y dos como: "_Expediente Royuela_" un canal de youtube. Aunque luego añada: _está bajo la lupa del Centro Criptológico Nacional (CCN), dependiente del CNI,* por campañas de desinformación y bulos,* tal y como publicó El País _hay que agradecerle al diario de Luca de Tena que mencione al canal de los Royuela. Así más gente llegará al canal del ER y juzgarán de primera mano.
Lo gracioso no es sólo que acuse a Inda de propagar el bulo de Royuela, cuando Ok Diario cita a Royuela una sola vez y Público lo hace diez veces.

La otra cuestión que llama la atención es que en el lado de los malos, los fachas, encontramos asociados de una manera, nada clara, a: Baltasar Garzón (Orden de busca y captura de Francisco Franco), , Javier Zaragoza (da igual lo que explotó en los trenes), Javier Gómez (eftalito) Bermúdez, y Dolores Delgado ( M. es maricón).
¿pero, no eran archirrequetesuper progresistas estos magistrados? ¿entonces qué hacen en el lado de los malos?
Se me ocurren dos hipótesis:
A) El asunto es gordo, hay que poner un cortafuegos y sacrifican a los más quemados, a los irrecuperables.
B) Esta es un de las hipótesis que más han circulado sobre el ER. Hay una guerra entre ellos, los verdaderos malos han entrado en guerra. A unos les conviene que salga el ER y a otros no. Me sorprendió Santiago Royuela el otro día: en su chat no descartaba esta posibilidad. (se supone que Alberto Royuela no le cuenta todo a su hijo, por motivos obvios de seguridad)









Luis Bárcenas: aparecen nuevas cuentas del extesorero del PP en Canadá y el paraíso fiscal de Delaware con otros 25,5 millones de dólares


Hallan nuevas cuentas a nombre de Luis Bárcenas y su esposa Rosalía Iglesias en Canadá y en el paraíso fiscal de Delaware con 25,5 millones.




okdiario.com












El fascista Royuela, colega en Fuerza Nueva de los policías clientes de Garzón, entrega ahora a Pedraz datos de Bárcenas


Alberto Royuela, orgulloso exmiembro de la Guardia de Franco y de los servicios de inteligencia que salieron del régimen, y bajo el foco del CNI por difundir campañas de desinformación, es el "investigador", en palabras de Eduardo Inda, que ha entregado al juez Santiago Pedraz documentación para...




www.publico.es












Bárcenas niega fondos ocultos en Canadá y se pone a disposición del juez para aclararlo


El extesorero responde por escrito a una denuncia particular presentada ante el juez de la caja B



www.abc.es


----------



## javvi (1 May 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Voy a copiarte @javvi con un pedazo tocho



Haga lo que quiera, aquí hay espacio para todos y nadie está obligado a leer nada de nadie.


----------



## javvi (1 May 2021)

*LAS FOSAS DEL PAZO DE BAIÓN O EL EXPEDIENTE LAUREANO OUBIÑA





*

Laureano Oubiña lleva años luchando por el Pazo de Baión, que considera suyo. El Tribunal Supremo confirma la legalidad de su expropiación, ratificando la sentencia de la Audiencia Nacional 24 años antes, que fue, a su vez, una confirmación de el Juzgado de Primera Instancia número 4 de Pontevedra y, más tarde, por la sección tercera de la Audiencia Provincial.
Las hijas de Oubiña se quedan sin la jugosa herencia.
Ahora es una plantación vinicola.
El embargo lo realizó Garzón para financiar los gastos de la Operación Nécora. En principio, el Estado arrendó el pazo a Freixenet. Después cuando se decidió subastarlo las hijas de Oubiña intentaron frenar la venta en los tribunales.








Los Oubiña pierden definitivamente el pazo de Baión, icono del contrabando


El Supremo descarta el recurso de las hijas del traficante y avala la expropiación del icono del contrabando




www.elconfidencial.com





_"Si no quieren que venda el libro es muy fácil yo dejo de venderlo inmediatamente. solo pido que me dejen una noche libre sin ser vigilado, una mini pala, un martillo picador, y una linterna dentro de la finca del pazo de Baión y dejo ya de vender libros, ni hostias. No pido mucho, una noche, como tantas que he pasado allí, una buena linterna una mini pala un martillo picador y que no me estén vigilando, claro. Con eso ya dejaba de vender libros."_

¿Para qué quiere Oubiña que le dejen una sola noche ir al pazo con una linterna, una minipala y un martillo automático?
Se supone que si va a la finca que rodea el pazo con esas herramientas es porque quiere cavar allí buscando algo que estaría a cierta profundidad. Quizá hasta dos metros.



He encontrado una entrevista muy jugosa. El paralelismo con el ER es inevitable. El sonido es malísimo. Hay partes que no se oye nada.

Ricardo Portabales padre es un falso chivato. Sus declaraciones son falsas. Le llevan el ex juez prevaricador Baltasar Garzón y el fiscal Javier Zaragoza.
Felipe Gónzalez es subvencionado por Pablo Escobar. Enrique Sarasola (padre) es el enlace entre ambos.
Ante la pregunta de si es consciente de que ha cumplido más años de cárcel por traficar con hachís que De Juana Chaos o la etarra la Tigresa por 23 asesinatos. responde que en la cárcel coincidió con un dirigente etarra que le contó que se ventilaba a ciertos fuerzas y cuerpos del estado y cuando estaban encima de ella les pegaba un tiro en la cabeza.






Idoia López Riaño - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Cumplió cuatro años y medio de prisión preventiva. Al final, fue absuelto. Niega su involucración en la Operación Nécora (1990), reconoce que empezó a traficar con hachís en el 95.(antes tabaco y cosas menores).
En el 87 deja el tráfico de tabaco y compra el pazo.

El señor Portabales cobra del Estado y muchas cosas más. Conoce a algún escolta que tuvo que dejar a Portabales porque todas las noches se dedicaba a a cerrar esos negocios que tienen las luces rojas. El sueldo del Estado no da para ir todas las noches a los negocios de las luces rojas.

A Portabales le calentaron la cabeza cierto comisario y el gobernador de Pontevedra Jorge Parada Mejuto del PSOE. Conexión con Felipe González, Garzón y Javier Zaragoza.
Jorge Luis Ochoa Vázquez y Gilberto Rodríguez Orejuela. Narcos colombianos detenidos en Madrid en el 84 con cuatrocientos kg de coca. Se encuentra con uno en Ocaña y el otro en Carabanchel. USA pide la extradición. Recurren a Pablo Escobar para que haga de puente con Felipe González. Pablo Escobar también era congresista en Colombia.
Hay botín a repartir en la negociación: Fernando Ledesma (PSOE, ministro de justicia) 700 millones de pts; 300 millones a repartir entre Santiago (inaudible) y Joaquín Ruiz Giménez (en el primer franquismo ministro, a partir de los 60 antifranquista, defensor del pueblo desde el 82); cien para un abogado que trabajaba con Joaquín Ruiz Giménez: Ignacio González. Felipe González se llevó cinco mil millones de pts.
Reta a éstos a que se querellen.









Gilberto Rodríguez Orejuela - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Jorge Luis Ochoa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Fernando Ledesma - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





El mayor narcotraficante es el Estado. El narcotráfico es un gran negocio.
Conoció a Manuel Fernández Padín en el juicio. Cree que no miente.

Sin la colaboración de las FCSE es imposible el narcotráfico. Está a favor de la legalización de las drogas.

La operación Nécora es para tapar el GAL.



Posteriormente, encuentro otra entrevista a Oubiña del mismo canal. Dice casi lo mismo y se escucha mejor.



Las madres contra la droga fueron movidas mediática y políticamente por el PSOE. A Carmen Alvedaño la hicieron concejal del ayuntamiento de ´Vigo. A ella y al gobernador de Pontevedra Jorge Parada Mejuto. Fue diputada y puesta como vocal en la Caja de Vigo. Una analfabeta como yo.









Carmen Avendaño - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org






En la casa de la alcaldesa de Cambados blanqueo 700.000 euros por tráfico de cocaína. Los hijos de Carmen Alvedaño traficaban con heroína y cocaína. Un hijo escapó a Cuba al volver sólo tres meses en la cárcel.

A Portaballes le pillan con hachís y le sacan de la cárcel a cambio de denunciar a gente que no conocía de nada.
Que me devuelvan lo que me han robado porque va a ocurrir algo muy gordo. Esto no va a acabar así. Son una cuadrilla de sinvergüenzas.


----------



## javvi (1 May 2021)

*LLEGA EL TURNO DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA, CON DON SANTIAGO ROYUELA*


----------



## Bimmer (1 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *LAS FOSAS DEL PAZO DE BAIÓN O EL EXPEDIENTE LAUREANO OUBIÑA
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 645330
> *
> ...




Muchas gracias a los foreros que mantenéis activo el hilo.


@javvi y yo comentamos que era sospechoso lo que hicieron los Royuela en la supuesta denuncia de las fosas de Mequinenza, eso de grabar ese tipo de vídeo chapucero en lugar de grabar el proceso de cómo entran en el cuartel, ver a los agentes, escuchar la conversación, cómo se realiza la denuncia, etc, ver todo esto habría dado una credibilidad al ER muy importante y sería garantía de que los Royuela van en serio, por otra parte la Guardia Civil quedaría retratada y habría una PRUEBA de delito de omisión de perseguir delitos en caso de que la GC se quedara de brazos cruzados.



Luego tenemos este otro vídeo, el ex policia Serrano habla de que han prestado declaración en la unidad de Policía Judicial sobre las fosas de Vinaroz, y que les han acompañado a la carretera donde está la zona de las fosas, por supuesto no se ve nada de lo que dicen, tan solo una foto de Royuela posando en un cuartel de la GC y un vídeo del mismo con Serrano con el cuartel de fondo pero nada más, igual fueron a hacer lo que dicen como a hacer cualquier otra gestión o denuncia por otro motivo.




Por salir de dudas, decidí llamar al Puesto de Caspe de la Guardia Civil preguntando por la denuncia de las fosas de Mequinenza y el agente que me atendió me dijo que no han recibido ninguna y que no saben nada de esas fosas, me preguntó de qué tratan esas fosas y le mencioné el ER, al principio decía que eso son bulos de internet pero después reconoció que es raro que los acusados no hayan denunciado por acusaciones tan graves, le comenté lo del delito de omisión de perseguir delitos y dijo que eso tienen que ser los Royuela los que denuncien y después ya ellos inician la investigación correspondiente pero que sin denuncia no pueden hacer nada. (No es cierto pero por no perder ni hacerle perder tiempo le di las gracias por su atención y colgué.)

La conversación está grabada en vídeo y con altavoz activado, se ve cómo marco el número del puesto de Caspe y se escucha bien la conversación, estoy pensando en subirlo a youtube pero prefiero esperar a ver cómo evoluciona el ER con esto último de Bárcenas y Zapatero que ha salido en el ER, pero vamos que tiene pinta de ser lo que dije en un principio, el ER es muy real pero los Royuela no son de fiar y algo traman, no buscan que se haga justicia, buscan presionar a quien corresponda a cambio de intereses personales y económicos.

De todas maneras, quien no me crea lo tene fácil, que llamen por teléfono al puesto de Caspe y pregunten como he hecho yo y lo grabáis para tenerlo de prueba.


Claro que el ER es real, y en todos los países hay casos similares, fijaros en este en Argentina : 






Encuentran muerta a Natacha Jaitt, modelo que destapó una red de pedofilia en Argentina


La modelo argentina había denunciado en abril del año pasado una supuesta red de pedofilia que involucraba a periodistas, políticos y famosos argentinos. Hace unos meses denunció amenazas en su contra y advirtió que si aparecía muerta no sería su culpa.




www.eldesconcierto.cl





La modelo argentina había denunciado en abril del año pasado una supuesta red de pedofilia que involucraba a periodistas, políticos y famosos argentinos. Hace unos meses denunció amenazas en su contra y advirtió que si aparecía muerta no sería su culpa. 

Los satánicos filtraron fotos del cadáver, con los senos y vagina al descubierto, (no hay signos de violencia ni sangre), aún así impacta :









Así Se Encontraron El Cadáver Desnudo De Natacha Jaitt


Así se encontró la policía argentina el cuerpo sin vida de Natacha Jaitt.




www.elperiodico.digital





Y mientras en España : 









Baleares vuelve a impedir que se investigue el abuso a menores tuteladas pese al requerimiento de la UE


PSOE, Podemos y Més bloquean una iniciativa del PP para esclarecer el caso después de que la Eurocámara haya pedido explicaciones.




www.elespanol.com





Quizá siempre hayan sido así las cosas, quizá no y sean ciclos que se repiten, lo que está claro es que estamos viviendo una época insostenible de mentiras e hipocresía que caerá por su propio peso.


@Debunker Disculpe que no le cite los mensajes, está usted completamente engañada y desinformada, lo del secreto bancario de Suiza que mencionas, en la práctica mientras tengas en torno a 1 millón de € puedes hacer la gestión informando a la misma Agencia Tributaria para llevar tu dinero a la banca privada, una vez ingresado tu dinero en dicha banca, el Estado no ve un duro de ese dinero y no tienes que declarar por los impuestos directos, no es necesario ir a islas ni a Andorra, Dubai o Suiza, estos últimos países interesan por los impuestos indirectos que son más bajos que por ejemplo en España.


----------



## javvi (1 May 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> @javvi y yo comentamos que era sospechoso lo que hicieron los Royuela en la supuesta denuncia de las fosas de Mequinenza, eso de grabar ese tipo de vídeo chapucero en lugar de grabar el proceso de cómo entran en el cuartel, ver a los agentes, escuchar la conversación, cómo se realiza la denuncia, etc, ver todo esto habría dado una credibilidad al ER muy importante y sería garantía de que los Royuela van en serio, por otra parte la Guardia Civil quedaría retratada y habría una PRUEBA de delito de omisión de perseguir delitos en caso de que la GC se quedara de brazos cruzados.



Es cierto. Cuando hay una duda, la hay; cuando algo no cuadra, pues no cuadra. Y si pasado un tiempo se acaba aclarando, pues mejor.


Bimmer dijo:


> no se ve nada de lo que dicen, tan solo una foto de Royuela posando en un cuartel de la GC y un vídeo del mismo con Serrano con el cuartel de fondo pero nada más, igual fueron a hacer lo que dicen como a hacer cualquier otra gestión o denuncia por otro motivo.



Que hayan ido al cuartel de la GC con otro pretexto es posible. También que hayan ido allí simplemente a hacerse la foto. De momento, no tenemos pruebas. De lo que no me cabe duda es de que se trata del cuartel de Vinaroz.







Que es exactamente lo mismo que nos encontramos en googlemaps. 









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





Alguien se puede fijar en que en la foto en la que está Royuela hay un cartel que dice: "INTERVENCIÓN DE ARMAS Y EXPLOSIVOS que no se ve en googlemaps. Pero es que entre esta última, grabada en agosto del 2008 (se ve en la parte inferior de la foto) y la de Royuela pasan casi tres años. Los carteles se quitan y se ponen con mucha frecuencia.


Bimmer dijo:


> Por salir de dudas, decidí llamar al Puesto de Caspe de la Guardia Civil preguntando por la denuncia de las fosas de Mequinenza y el agente que me atendió me dijo que no han recibido ninguna y que no saben nada de esas fosas, me preguntó de qué tratan esas fosas y le mencioné el ER, al principio decía que eso son bulos de internet



Estaría muy bien que compartieses esa grabación, siempre y cuando te asegures antes de qué riesgos corres.
De momento, tenemos la que parece una llamada verídica de Michael Boor al puesto de Calpe. El agente, si no amedrentado, sí parece que está nervioso. Algo sabe, dice; pero por rumores, claro.
Es la primera llamada del de video.


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Es cierto. Cuando hay una duda, la hay; cuando algo no cuadra, pues no cuadra. Y si pasado un tiempo se acaba aclarando, pues mejor.
> 
> Que hayan ido al cuartel de la GC con otro pretexto es posible. También que hayan ido allí simplemente a hacerse la foto. De momento, no tenemos pruebas. De lo que no me cabe duda es de que se trata del cuartel de Vinaroz.
> 
> ...




Calpe?

es que las fosas estan en la provincia de Alicante? No estaban en Zaragoza?


----------



## Lux Mundi (1 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *IÑAKI DE JUANA CHAOS. EL ETARRA FACHA Y SU INSONDABLE FAMILIA.*​
> Ya mencionamos a este carnicero en el poste anterior dedicado a los etarras que le hacían favores a *Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado*. Merece la pena pararse un poco más en este sujeto.
> 
> José Ignacio de Juana Chaos, más conocido como Iñaki de Juana Chaos, fue militante de Fuerza Nueva (fundada por el abuelo del autor del relato, citado en otro poste anterior, de los comienzos de Gutiérrez Mellado nada más terminar la Guerra Civil)
> ...





Su puta madre, el etarra Juana Chaos emparentado con el cineasta Bermúdez de Castro aunque no de forma sanguínea. 
Esto daría para los hilos de conspiraciones en los que hablamos de la "élite" o casta emparentada entre sí y por eso son ellos los que están metidos en el juego del poder, el resto somos los mindundis, aunque limpios de espíritu.


----------



## Lux Mundi (1 May 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Calpe?
> 
> es que las fosas estan en la provincia de Alicante? No estaban en Zaragoza?




Hoy en el hilo de la desaparición de tres menores en Alborache, con peculiar simbología y un rollo siniestro importante, he leído un comentario. 
Al parecer aparecieron (aunque el forero no dice la fecha) unos sacos con huesos humanos, bastantes por cierto, en el mar en la costa de la comunidad valenciana, no recuerdo que provincia dijo. Por lo visto eran muchos huesos, de varios cuerpos dando a entender que eran numerosos. 
El autor del post lo decía por Valencia y su aura satánica y esa triste sombra negra que tiene el lugar por las sectas y desapariciones, pero yo cuando lo he leído no he podido evitar pensar en el caso Royuela y en las fosas de huesos.


----------



## javvi (1 May 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Calpe?
> 
> es que las fosas estan en la provincia de Alicante? No estaban en Zaragoza?



Caspe


----------



## Felson (1 May 2021)

Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero
*==========================================*
[/QUOTE]
Perdona, pero sí, exageras. Cualquier trama criminal o de corrupción, en España, puede ser mayor que cualquiera otra conocida o especulada. Si es conocida o especulada, es que es hay otra pendiente de conocer por descubrir todavía mayor... como posibilidad, al menos. Ése es el problema de España, que cualquier cosa, por terrible que sea, es posible, probable y factible. Salvo que ensoñemos, como teoría jurídica de jurista de reconocido prestigio podría decir.


----------



## Bimmer (1 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Es cierto. Cuando hay una duda, la hay; cuando algo no cuadra, pues no cuadra. Y si pasado un tiempo se acaba aclarando, pues mejor.
> 
> Que hayan ido al cuartel de la GC con otro pretexto es posible. También que hayan ido allí simplemente a hacerse la foto. De momento, no tenemos pruebas. De lo que no me cabe duda es de que se trata del cuartel de Vinaroz.
> 
> ...



Veré qué hago, si lo comparto sería en Youtube, si coge visitas el vídeo provocaría un desgaste en el canal de los Royuela, una caída considerable en visitas y suscriptores, cosa que no quiero, pero a la vez podría ir bien para forzar a los Royuela a dar una explicación sobre el tema.


Esa llamada del tal Michael Voor está totalmente preparada, nada que ver a si se llama de verdad, en mi caso ha sido una atención excelente y se ha interesado y preguntado bastante sobre el ER, unos 5 minutos de llamada han sido.


De todas maneras esta duda no la habríamos tenido si los Royuela fueran de fiar, no corresponde la manera de actuar que tienen con la que debería de tener alguien en su situación, en absoluto corresponde, el 90 % de sus vídeos deberían de ser grabados en cuarteles y comisarías en los que presentasen las denuncias correspondientes y mostrasen cómo informan a los agentes de los cuerpos policiales, poniéndolos contra la espada y la pared ante el delito de omisión de perseguir delitos (hasta 2 años de suspensión de empleo y sueldo).


En lugar de eso tenemos vídeos infumables y repetitivos desde el cuarto de una casa, como esperando a que ocurra un milagro, algunos sicarios guardias civiles y el muy probable Ruíz del ER mostrando sus caras en Facebook y los Royuela no lo mencionan en un mísero vídeo de los cientos que tienen en el canal, demasiadas incongruencias que cuanto menos hacen normal el sospechar de ellos.

Edito : @javvi La llamada de Voor es solo el audio y no corresponde con el procedimiento que he tenido al llamar yo, y la mía está grabada en vídeo, se ve primero la página de el puesto de Caspe en el ordenador con la dirección, teléfono etc, y después se ve cómo marco ese mismo número en el teléfono y realizo la llamada, lo hice así con la idea de subirlo a Youtube.


----------



## javvi (2 May 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Esa llamada del tal Michael Voor está totalmente preparada, nada que ver a si se llama de verdad, en mi caso ha sido una atención excelente y se ha interesado y preguntado bastante sobre el ER, unos 5 minutos de llamada han sido.



Pues es una joya, no creo que eso perjudique a los Royuela. Al contrario. lo potenciará más. Nos dejas en ascuas.


----------



## javvi (2 May 2021)

*Advertencia, un terraplanista defenderá por ego propio el Expediente Royuela
*


----------



## Uritorco (2 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *Advertencia, un terraplanista defenderá por ego propio el Expediente Royuela
> *



Un vídeo que hay que escuchar con paciencia. La mitad se lo pasa despotricando contra el tal Juan Escudero. Es el Santi que conocemos de siempre.


----------



## Uritorco (2 May 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Trump no está en ese circuito, así que a los masones no les agrada



¿Esto lo ha escrito el profesor don Bárcena? Como patinan algunos. Todo el gobierno de Donald Trump está vinculado al CFR, entre otras muchas cosas inconfesables. La masonería es un grupo interno de presión que controla los dos partidos, que son básicamente lo mismo, como lo fueron los bolcheviques y los mencheviques. Es la secta de la escuadra y el compás la que coloca a los candidatos que se disputan la presidencia. Todo pasa "filtrado" por ellos. Si me permite, ya que está hablando profusamente de masones, no sé si es capaz de identificar el simbolito tan peculiar que muestran estos tres personajes públicamente conocidos por todos.


----------



## Debunker (2 May 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> @javvi y yo comentamos que era sospechoso lo que hicieron los Royuela en la supuesta denuncia de las fosas de Mequinenza, eso de grabar ese tipo de vídeo chapucero en lugar de grabar el proceso de cómo entran en el cuartel, ver a los agentes, escuchar la conversación, cómo se realiza la denuncia, etc, ver todo esto habría dado una credibilidad al ER muy importante y sería garantía de que los Royuela van en serio, por otra parte la Guardia Civil quedaría retratada y habría una PRUEBA de delito de omisión de perseguir delitos en caso de que la GC se quedara de brazos cruzados.
> 
> 
> Luego tenemos este otro vídeo, el ex policia Serrano habla de que han prestado declaración en la unidad de Policía Judicial sobre las fosas de Vinaroz, y que les han acompañado a la carretera donde está la zona de las fosas, por supuesto no se ve nada de lo que dicen, tan solo una foto de Royuela posando en un cuartel de la GC y un vídeo del mismo con Serrano con el cuartel de fondo pero nada más, igual fueron a hacer lo que dicen como a hacer cualquier otra gestión o denuncia por otro motivo.
> ...




Crees que es posible entrar en un cuartel de la guardia civil para hacer una denuncia y grabarlo? Yo creo que tiene que tener autorización de la GC para hacer esas grabaciones.

¿Por qué razón iban los Royuelas a mentirnos sobre esas denuncias? Pero si hay dudas, ¿por qué no pedir a Santi que muestre la documentación de las denuncias ante cámara, bien grande que se vea bien? 

Los casos que dices similares al ER por el mundo, no lo son, aparte de la truculencia de los asesinatos, el ER demuestra que la justicia en España es corrupta por tanto no hay justicia, sin justicia no existe democracia y peor no hay libertad, el ER es un crimen de estado planificado , una mafia muy por encima de las mafias de carácter privado, una banda criminal, diseñada por la judicatura y arropada y encubierta por la judicatura para los peores crímenes en cantidad y calidad con el propósito de enriquecer a políticos y juristas, un gobierno mafioso y criminal ¿qué sociedad puede soportar eso? 

Los casos que tu pones y en efecto los hay por el mundo entero, son mafias privadas, por llamarlo de alguna forma, que ajustan cuentas con los que son una piedra en sus actividades. 



Bimmer dijo:


> @Debunker Disculpe que no le cite los mensajes, está usted completamente engañada y desinformada, lo del secreto bancario de Suiza que mencionas, en la práctica mientras tengas en torno a 1 millón de € puedes hacer la gestión informando a la misma Agencia Tributaria para llevar tu dinero a la banca privada, una vez ingresado tu dinero en dicha banca, el Estado no ve un duro de ese dinero y no tienes que declarar por los impuestos directos, no es necesario ir a islas ni a Andorra, Dubai o Suiza, estos últimos países interesan por los impuestos indirectos que son más bajos que por ejemplo en España.




Suiza por recursos es un país pobre porque no tiene ná de ná, ni siquiera sus montañas sirven para dar granito o mármol, no tienen salida al mar, si retrocedes a la Suiza del siglo XIX verás que son pobres en todo su esplendor.

Suiza es el mayor exportador de oro del mundo, tiene ,no se si 3 o 4 refinerías de oro , las mayores del mundo, para refinar oro no se necesita conocimientos extraordinarios, el oro se refina desde que el hombre apareció en el planeta, Suiza no tiene ni un gramo de oro en su suelo, pero es el mayor exportador de oro del mundo.

Suiza exporta algunos de sus productos agrarios, sin embargo importa un 40% de su consumo de productos agrarios.

Suiza exporta algunos medicamentos, sin embargo no los fabrica o fabrica muy pocos, pero dos grandes farmacéuticas tiene su sede en Suiza , les va muy bien tanto con los escasos impuestos como el servicio financiero suizo. 

Lo de Nestle, empresa emblemática con sede en Suiza, es otra coña, es hasta donde conozco desde hace mucho tiempo, una de las empresas más corruptas a nivel mundial y lo de sus famosos relojes pues no es tanto como destaca, hacen más negocio con la joyería .

El secreto bancario Suizo sufrió un duro revés con Obama y posterior la UE pero eso fue hace solo 3-4 años y aún así , las grandes fortunas que han entrado en los bancos suizos en los últimos años, de todo tipo de corrupción y crimen, Suiza no lo denuncia, lo único nuevo es que si hay una investigación judicial en cualquier país del mundo sobre cualquier personaje , Suiza tiene ahora la obligación de dar todos los datos que se le pidan pero si no piden datos , Suiza no los da. 

Una de las cosas buenas que tiene Suiza es, su población muy ahorradora, el carácter y modo de vida de una población se construye a lo largo de siglos siempre según la climatología que en tiempos pasados era la fuente de los bancos de alimentación, en un clima cálido la población tiende a ser más viva la virgen , menos ahorradora y más sociable, tampoco tenía que esforzarse en construir viviendas que les protegiera del frío gélido. 
Pero en fin para que seguir, después de todo Suiza a mi particularmente , me importa una mierda,


----------



## Debunker (2 May 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> ¿Esto lo ha escrito el profesor don Bárcena? Como patinan algunos. Todo el gobierno de Donald Trump está vinculado al CFR, entre otras muchas cosas inconfesables. La masonería es un grupo interno de presión que controla los dos partidos, que son básicamente lo mismo, como lo fueron los bolcheviques y los mencheviques. Es la secta de la escuadra y el compás la que coloca a los candidatos que se disputan la presidencia. Todo pasa "filtrado" por ellos. Si me permite, ya que está hablando profusamente de masones, no sé si es capaz de identificar el simbolito tan peculiar que muestran estos tres personajes públicamente conocidos por todos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 646479
> 
> ...



Yo de la masonería no se ni pun, ni quiero, cada vez que sale el tema alguien sale con cosas como las que has enviado, con intención de leer ese archivo , lo archivé y me lo encontré buscando los "papeles de Barcenas" y lo puse en este foro porque se habla de masonería por todas partes en todo el entramado Royuela. Al ponerlo en el foro hice una lectura rápida del mismo ni siquiera lo había leído antes. O sea no tengo opinión de ese tochazo que he puesto aquí, ni opinión, ni creencia , ni ná de ná. 

Para mí la masonería es Lucifer en persona, no porque alguien me lo haya dicho, no porque lo haya estudiado, no porque tenga razones de ello y menos pruebas, es simplemente una intuición muy poderosa que además me advierte de que no profundice en el tema porque me joderá mentalmente y me creará confusión .


----------



## CesareLombroso (2 May 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> ¿Esto lo ha escrito el profesor don Bárcena? Como patinan algunos. Todo el gobierno de Donald Trump está vinculado al CFR, entre otras muchas cosas inconfesables. La masonería es un grupo interno de presión que controla los dos partidos, que son básicamente lo mismo, como lo fueron los bolcheviques y los mencheviques. Es la secta de la escuadra y el compás la que coloca a los candidatos que se disputan la presidencia. Todo pasa "filtrado" por ellos. Si me permite, ya que está hablando profusamente de masones, no sé si es capaz de identificar el simbolito tan peculiar que muestran estos tres personajes públicamente conocidos por todos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 646479
> 
> ...




Jeam Michel Jarre tambien?

que significa?


----------



## Peritta (2 May 2021)

Ese gesto lo he hecho yo también y no dirigido precisamente al árbitro don @Uritorco, sino dirigido a mi delantero centro -lo de chupón debe de ser un gaje que da el oficio- o al empanao de mi centrocampista, cuando estoy desmarcado y tiene pase fácil.

Vamos, que ve usté masones y judíos hasta en la sopa.

A mi -porque le ha faltado tiempo- también me ha "acusado" de ser judío, cuando solo soy un puto Quijote que le ha llevado la contraria u ha roto un par de lanzas por el "pueblo elegido por Dios"

o por el Fürer.

Un cabo de reemplazo con bigotillo y con mucha labia en las cervecerías.
Amos no bacile don Ardiles, de qué qué va usté a comparar con el general más jóven de Europa en siglo y pico.

¿Sabe cuándo pierde usté la razón don @Uritorco?. ¿No?.

Yo se lo digo: cuando generaliza.
Éso es hacer que paguen justos por pecadores ¡a sabiendas! y éso sólo es prerrogativo de los dioses señor.

Y se lo dice uno que se ha fumado tres o cuatro árboles de la ciencia del bien y del mal.

Sí, mucho "el nuevo hombre", el "superhombre" y tal y cual utopías Pascual (Paco en la jerga de este foro), pero hombre al fin y al cabo. Imperfecto esencialmente.

Que haya familias judías y masónicas, vale. También hay apellidos centroeuropeos que se repiten en tres o cuatro siglos coñe. ¿Que hacen alianzas y apaños?, pues claro, ni que hubiéramos nacido ayer.
Pero ahora sume usté a los chinos y a Allah ahkbar para acabar de complicar la cosa.

Lo que me molesta es que señale solo a un sitio señor. Ya sé que hay por ahí judíos danzando, pero si mete judíos en el anarquismo internacional ése y en el comunismo totalitario controlador y conservador putiniano (de don Vladimiro), pues tengo que pensar que o los "judíos" ésos no lo tienen mu claro, o los fichan los de las ideas polítikas como aquí fichamos a futbolistas con apellidos raros. 


Joer, me he puesto a levitar y me he ido por las ramas. Ustedes dispensen.

Seguimos sin saber qué clase de secreto ha revelado el terraplanista éste y si don Santiago le ha tomado en serio después de admitir que es un terraplanista, pues peor para él.

Para don Santiago digo.

Espero que esté comedido en el juicio, que no eche los pies por alto ni orine fuera de tiesto... ¡Vaya!, ahora que me asomo a mirar el nombre del terraplanista éste (no quiero ofenderle pero soy vejete y se me van los nombres) resulta que han borrado el vídeo y no doy con su nombre mirando vuestras postas en diagonal y con muchas prisas.

¿Qué pasa?, ¿por qué borran las cosas?. ¿Están tontos o no tienen las cosas claras?.
No, que no vaya don Santi al juicio ése de El País, que lo mismo le acaba tirando un teléfono a la cabeza de alguien.

Y es que los teléfonos los carga el diablo, los disparan los gilipollas y el telefonazo se lo lleva el que menos culpa tiene. (Ley XIX de Murphy).

Y si me quiere decir algo que se dé de alta por aquí, porque yo en su canal no voy a escribirle más aunque sí lo haga en algún chat en directo, que lo mismo va y me borra y a mí mis postas me cuestan cincuenta minutos como poco. Ya le dije que nunca doy la oportunidad de que me borren tres veces. Yo también padezco de soberbia aunque no tenga vanidad.

Yo, como el sargento Ruiz, prefiero pasar desapercibido.
___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (2 May 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Ese gesto lo he hecho yo también y no dirigido precisamente al árbitro



¿En serio también hace usted ese gesto? ¿Sabe usted lo que significa y por qué las celebridades más importantes lo muestran públicamente?





Ahora entiendo por que le molesta siempre el hecho de que se les ponga en la picota y en el candelero.


Peritta dijo:


> también me ha "acusado" de ser judío,



Eso es mentira.


Peritta dijo:


> el Fürer.
> 
> Un cabo de reemplazo con bigotillo y con mucha labia en las cervecerías.



Un gran tipo.


Peritta dijo:


> Vamos, que ve usté masones y judíos hasta en la sopa.



A los últimos no los he mencionado en ningún momento en mi post anterior. Pero no se preocupe, que ya lo hará don Santiago Royuela en uno de sus próximos vídeos, pues parece que Mena, masón de alto grado -¿lo recuerda?-, se codeaba tambien con ellos para gestionar importantes negocios.


Peritta dijo:


> Y se lo dice uno que se ha fumado tres o cuatro árboles de la ciencia del bien y del mal.



Ya se lo he dicho, deje esos malos hábitos, se hará un gran favor.


Peritta dijo:


> Vamos, que ve usté masones y judíos hasta en la sopa.



Suelen revolotear mucho en los centros de poder. Suelo dar nombres y apellidos cuando hablo de ellos. Si hay algún dato incorrecto en mis aportaciones, hágamelo saber, no tengo inconveniente en rectificar. Pero no me lo reproche gratuitamente una y otra vez. Por lo visto es el único tema que le incomoda cuando sale a la luz.

Cambiando de tercio, ya que usted es tan parlanchín, que le ha parecido el último vídeo de don Santiago. Parece que lo han eliminado.


----------



## Bimmer (3 May 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Crees que es posible entrar en un cuartel de la guardia civil para hacer una denuncia y grabarlo? Yo creo que tiene que tener autorización de la GC para hacer esas grabaciones.
> 
> ¿Por qué razón iban los Royuelas a mentirnos sobre esas denuncias? Pero si hay dudas, ¿por qué no pedir a Santi que muestre la documentación de las denuncias ante cámara, bien grande que se vea bien?
> 
> ...



Cualquier dinero procedente de corrupción y crimen se puede pasar con facilidad a la banca privada, ya sea española, estadounidense, china, alemana, etc, da igual el país, lo que importa es que sea banca privada, a mi Suiza tampoco me quita el sueño.

Respecto al ER, lo máximo que he podido hacer fue llamar al puesto de Caspe de la GC y salir de dudas, ahí no han recibido denuncia de fosas por parte de los Royuela como dijeron estos en un vídeo, quien no me crea que llame y pregunte.




javvi dijo:


> Pues es una joya, no creo que eso perjudique a los Royuela. Al contrario. lo potenciará más. Nos dejas en ascuas.



Me lo tengo que pensar, de todos modos no he hecho nada del otro mundo, solo llamar a un puesto de la Guardia Civil y preguntar sobre esa denuncia de las fosas, los Royuela nos la están colando.


----------



## javvi (3 May 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Cambiando de tercio, ya que usted es tan parlanchín, que le ha parecido el último vídeo de don Santiago. Parece que lo han eliminado.



A mí me parece que es otro pronto más de Santiago Royuela. Le entra esa vena, se deja llevar por la furia. Luego se calma, se da cuenta que no es la mejor manera de resolver los malentendidos. Borra el video. Le pasó con Inmatrix y creo recordar que con alguno más.


----------



## Debunker (3 May 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Respecto al ER, lo máximo que he podido hacer fue llamar al puesto de Caspe de la GC y salir de dudas, ahí no han recibido denuncia de fosas por parte de los Royuela como dijeron estos en un vídeo, quien no me crea que llame y pregunte.




Es el puesto de GC que cubre Mequinenza, no? Por que no pruebas con el de Vinaroz ?, A mí Mequinenza me da muy mal rollo, no se si llamaré , me lo estoy pensando


----------



## Peritta (4 May 2021)

Coño, ahora caigo. Ese es el gesto que representa el ojo de Orus ¿no?.
También puede ser masón el fotógrafo y no el personaje, que a uno le dicen que pose así y va el otro y lo hace caramba.

¿Lo de la ceja zapateril también es gesto masónico o lo fue solo propagandístiko?.
No sé, a lo mejor cada logia tiene su propia clave y su propio modo de dar la mano como los adolescentes useños o los negros el baloncesto. Aunque los de las maras salvadoreñas también se saludan así.
¿Y cuando hacen el gesto del ojo con las dos manos, como las primeras fotos que publica don @Uritorco, querrán decirle al Orus ése que se pase por la primera óptica que encuentre?.

¿Este tío también está señalando al Orus ése?.







Sí, puede sospechar don @Uritorco, es muy saludable, e incluso achinar los ojos a la coreana, pero no se obsesione caramba, que hay por ahí muchos maguffos que exageran la cosa para vender libros o algo.




Bimmer dijo:


> Por salir de dudas, decidí llamar al Puesto de Caspe de la Guardia Civil preguntando por la denuncia de las fosas de Mequinenza y el agente que me atendió me dijo que no han recibido ninguna y que no saben nada de esas fosas, me preguntó de qué tratan esas fosas y le mencioné el ER, al principio decía que eso son bulos de internet pero después reconoció que es raro que los acusados no hayan denunciado por acusaciones tan graves, le comenté lo del delito de omisión de perseguir delitos y dijo que eso tienen que ser los Royuela los que denuncien y después ya ellos inician la investigación correspondiente pero que sin denuncia no pueden hacer nada. (No es cierto pero por no perder ni hacerle perder tiempo le di las gracias por su atención y colgué.)



Pues ha sido usté el más valiente de todos nosotros. Yo ya no me fío de sanitarios y camilleros (he dejado de ir a la oftalmóloga), como para fiarme de jueces y pikolettos.
Fíate de la Guardia Civil y no corras.

Total que prefiero pasar desapercibido.

Es que los pikolos de la Línea de la Concepción o de las rías gallegas que investigan a los del narco-matute no se fían de mandos y compañeros y mantienen sus investigaciones en secreto.
Pero es que el que le contesta a usté además le miente diciéndole que si no hay denuncia ellos no pueden hacer nada.

En uno de esos videos dice el expolicía Serrano que uno de los pikoletos que le toma la denuncia, no me diga si era la de Mequinenza o alguna de las otras dos, le pregunta más o menos algo así:

-¿Pero viene usté a denunciar a compañeros nuestros?...

dejando claro que el corporativismo gremial es uno de nuestros principales males.

Total que a un señor que llama por teléfono le pueden decir cualquier cosa.
Para la próxima hágase pasar por el coronel de la comandancia o por el cabo de guardia de otro cuartelillo y puede que estén más locuaces y más sinceros.
Lo que hace el tipo que le contesta al teléfono don @Bimmer es extender un manto de silencio.
El que hayan archivado las denuncias del señor Alberto y de don Serrano en la P de papelera es otro barrunto que tengo yo.

Pero si no se cree que hayan puesto las denuncias por las fosas porque no hay imágenes, pídale a don Santiago que enseñe los resguardos o la copia de las mismas. Que al fin y al cabo son una prueba administrativa de que lo han hecho.

____________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (4 May 2021)

Asesinatos encargados desde Italia, pero no dicen cómo se los cargan.
Supongo que los envenenan ya que hablan con la policía forense y la científica de Madrid.

Raro que Ruiz escriba p. científica y no policía científica.



_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (5 May 2021)

*LA PELIGROSA FAMILIA DE LA REINA DE BÉLGICA

Fabiola Fernanda María de las Victorias Antonia Adelaida de Mora y Aragón *(1928, 2014) más conocida como *La Reina Fabiola de Bélgica* nació en el Palacio de Zurbano de Madrid. Sus padres eran *Los Marqueses de Casa Riera*. Fue la cuarta de siete hermanos. Son tantos los marquesados, condados, vizcondados y demás títulos nobiliarios que acumula esta familia que no los vamos a enumerar aquí.
Sin embargo, lo que la hizo mundialmente famosa fue casarse con *El Rey Balduino de Bélgica. *La boda fue en 1960 en la Catedral de San Miguel de Bruselas y hicieron la luna de miel en Hornachuelos, provincia de Córdoba.
No tuvieron descendencia.









Fabiola de Mora y Aragón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












El más conocido de sus hermanos es *Jaime de Mora y Aragón*: el Bon Vivant de Marbella que participó en treinta y tres películas siempre haciendo de sí mismo con su pajarita, su perilla y su monóculo . Según el periodista *Jaime Peñafiel*: _Tenía mucha gracia y *era un vividor fantástico*. Nos abrió a Jesús Hermida y a mí su casa de Madrid mientras *Fabiola estaba anunciando su boda en Bruselas.* En la mesilla de noche descubrimos* el diario de su hermana y nos lo llevamos a cambio de pagarle. *Cuando Fabiola se enteró montó la de dios. Tuvimos que devolver el diario. *Aquello no se lo perdonó nunca a Jaime*"








Jaime de Mora y Aragón: el 'dandy' vividor que hizo caja con su hermana Fabiola


La jeta que tenía Jaime de Mora y Aragón la compensaba con su simpatía y sentido del humor. Nacer en una cuna de oro en el palacio Zurbano de Madrid como hijo de los marqueses de C




www.elmundo.es




_Cuando anunció que se iba a presentar en la boda de su hermana montado en un elefante, las autoridades franquistas le impidieron coger el avión en Barajas.
Ya instalado en Marbella se hizo secretario de *Adnán Jashogyi,, , *el famoso traficante de armas nacido en La Meca. Uno de los hombres más ricos del Mundo, muy amigo de El Rey Emérito. Tío de *Dodi Al-Fayed, *el novio de *Lady Di*, pareja a la que le aplicaron un ruizazo en el puente del Alma de París en 1997.
Con el tiempo no le fueron tan bien los negocios y tuvo que venderle su yate a *Donald Trump*, el yate que cada vez que se presentaba en Marbella (en aquellos buenos tiempos en que el Príncipe de la localidad malagueña era *Monzer Al Kassar*) y se bajaba toda la parentela del millonario, le arreglaba el verano a los hosteleros y comerciantes marbellenses. Trump, a su vez, tuvo un bache con un tema de casinos que no le salió bien y le vendió el yate a otro saudí: Al-Walad bin Talal.








Jaime de Mora y Aragón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Adnán Jashogyi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Adnan Khashoggi: Billionaire playboy, arms dealer ex-owner of Ol Pejeta and his link to Trump


Adnan Khashoggi: Billionaire playboy, arms dealer ex-owner of Ol Pejeta and his link to Trump




www.standardmedia.co.ke











En lo que atañe a el ER serían otros familiares más discretos de la Reina Fabiola los que algún papel cumplen. En concreto: *Alejandro*(caso 599) , hermano de Fabiola y Jaime, y Don José Escriva de Romani y Mora (caso 268) hijo de *María de las Nieves de Mora y Aragón *y por tanto, sobrino de Jaime y Fabiola.



javvi dijo:


> Más sangre azul derramada: Don José Escriva de Romani y Mora (caso 268). Marqués del Real Maestrante de Valencia. Encargo familiar, que son, según la esquela del ABC: su esposa, la ilustrísima señora doña María Morales-Arce y Crespi de Valldaura (marquesa del Real Tesoro); sus hijos; sus hermanos, los condes de Sástago, los marqueses dePeñalba, los duques de Miranda, Pilar, los marqueses de Ahumada, Mercedes, Ana (carmelita descalza), los marqueses de Arienzo y los señores de Escrivá de Romaní (don Joaquín); hermanos políticos, familia Mora-les-Arce y Crespi de Valldaura; sobrinos, tíos, primos, etc, etc.
> 
> Esquela ABC
> El marquesado de Peñalba, origen nobiliario de esta estirpe viene de su antepasado Miguel Fernández de Córdoba y de Alagón, Zúñiga y Quesada, señor consorte de Peñalba, señor consorte de Macintos, caballero de Calatrava. Le fue concedido por el rey Carlos II en 1648.
> ...



* 
Alejandro de Mora Gasch, *hijo de *Alejandro de Mora y Aragón, * tuvo que esperar dos años para heredar de su padre el título de Conde de la Rosa de Abarca.
Está casado con Teresa García-Escudero Márquez, por tanto, es cuñado de *Pío García-Escudero Márquez, *Conde de Badarán, el diputado del PP que fue Presidente del Senado del 2011 al 2019.
Es como si en esta numerosa familia se hubiesen puesto de acuerdo para que toda la fama se la repartiesen Fabiola y Jaime. El resto de hermanos, sobrinos o nietos llevan con dignidad sus títulos, se dedican a sus negocios y dan muy poca carnaza a la prensa del corazón. Hasta disputas por la herencia de algún título nobiliario parecen arreglarlo en los juzgados, como gente civilizada.
Alfonso de Romaní y Mora, hermano de José María (caso 268) litigó con su prima Blanca Escrivá de Romaní y Morenés por el título de Marqués de Centellas. Ganó la prima.



https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2006/12/13/pdfs/A43921-43921.pdf




https://es.linkedin.com/in/alejandro-mora-gasch-1aa4731b










La gran guerra nobiliaria de Alfonso, sobrino de la Reina Fabiola de Bélgica


Alfonso Escrivá de Romaní y Mora, sobrino de la fallecida Reina Fabiola de Bélgica, ha protagonizado durante los últimos meses una cruenta guerra judicial contra su prima Blanca Es



www.elmundo.es


----------



## javvi (5 May 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Asesinatos encargados desde Italia, pero no dicen cómo se los cargan.
> Supongo que los envenenan ya que hablan con la policía forense y la científica de Madrid.
> 
> Raro que Ruiz escriba p. científica y no policía científica.
> ...



Ahí parece que se rompe un protocolo. Una nota tras otra, siempre lo mismo: Ruiz contacta con el colaborador en el inst. anatómico forense, Josep Arimany, y Peña con el de la policía científica, José Luis Torres Royo. En este caso Ruiz se hace cargo de los dos: el instituto anatómico forense y la policía científica. Yo creo que es porque el trabajo es en Madrid. Cuando es en Cataluña se sigue el protocolo de siempre y fuera Ruiz se encarga de todo.
Esto nos lleva a preguntas que puede parecer un poco tontas. ¿se conocen todos? ¿se conocen Ruiz y Peña? ¿conoce Ruiz a Torres Royo? ¿y Peña a Aremany? ¿o se cuidaba Mena de mantenerlos separados para evitar líos o que hablasen demasiado entre sí? Ahora mismo, no recuerdo si hay encuentros entre Ruiz y Peña.

P.D. Me corrigo, al tal Petar Godin lo liquidan en Barcelona y también es Ruiz el que se encarga de todo. No he visto fechas. ¿contactó Ruiz, directamente, con Torres Royo? ¿cuándo se incorporó Peña a la banda? ¿estuvo desde el principio como Ruiz?


----------



## Debunker (5 May 2021)




----------



## Peritta (5 May 2021)

Supongo que sería con usté don @javvi con quien tuve una discusión sobre si el hijo de Gutierrez-Mellado (llamado también Manuel) se había muerto o no, y ahora veo que mis espías paraguayos tenían razón y no usté, mesie. Que se murió de coronavirus (o éso dicen sanitarios y camilleros) el Viernes Santo del año pasado.





__





BOE.es - BOE-A-2021-6724 Orden JUS/393/2021, de 15 de abril, por la que se manda expedir, sin perjuicio de tercero de mejor derecho, Real Carta de Sucesión en el título de Marqués de Gutiérrez Mellado a favor de doña Lucía Gutiérrez-Mellado y Satrústegui.







www.boe.es





La Wikipedia ésa no es muy de fiar porque está claramente sesgada, y actualizada tampoco, ni de coña.

Sí, puede llevarme la contraria, es algo muy español y algunos nos llaman caínitas solo por éso. El llevar la contraria es una de las cosas que nos distingue de los orientales, pero no me lleve la contraria por norma o cabezonería si no tiene información actualizada coño.

No, yo no le conocí, pero mis espías paraguayos insisten en decirme que era un cachopan, un bendito de Dios, un santo varón. Y solo por éso DEP.

*El día que yo me muera me gustaría simplemente, que al verme pasar dijeran: ahí va Peritta que es buena gente.*

Y ésto de la buena gente es lo que nos distingue de los british señor, nuestros rivales en la cosmovision occidental del mundo.
Los rusos y los prusos, y si me apura franceses y alemanes, no son tan occidentales como nosotros, ellos son continentales y, la verdad, son un poquito cabezas cuadradas.

-¡Ar!.

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (5 May 2021)

Follón, de nuevo...


----------



## Debunker (5 May 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Follón, de nuevo...



Entre todos lo mataron y él solo se murió, vaya tela, no necesitan enemigos que los dividan ya se dividen ellos mismos.

Para que luego creáis que Alberto Royuela tiene o pertenece a una red de super espías del copón, cuando todo es super casero y lo único de inteligencia y sapiencia es D. Alberto Royuela que ha sabido moverse por esas cloacas y no menos, gastarse un pastón en ese espionaje al estilo de Mortadelo y Filemón , días viviréis y cosas veréis. 

Lo que no acabo de entender es a gente como ese Juán Escudero ¿quién coño es, para apropiarse del ER y utilizarlo en demandas judiciales a su puto aire? 

Lo que no acabo de entender es que pinta ACODAP en esta historia, se agradece si alguien me lo aclara.


----------



## kozioł (5 May 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Entre todos lo mataron y él solo se murió, vaya tela, no necesitan enemigos que los dividan ya se dividen ellos mismos.
> 
> Para que luego creáis que Alberto Royuela tiene o pertenece a una red de super espías del copón, cuando todo es super casero y lo único de inteligencia y sapiencia es D. Alberto Royuela que ha sabido moverse por esas cloacas y no menos, gastarse un pastón en ese espionaje al estilo de Mortadelo y Filemón , días viviréis y cosas veréis.
> 
> ...



¿... que qué pinta? Mire usted, la unión hace la fuerza, creo...
Otra cosa es que Santiago, en su línea habitual, piense que todo se debe a su ego y es la única parte sufriente de todo esto. 
Que todos le podemos reconocer *que ha perdido un hermano y 9 años de vida.*

"_Juan Escudero... ego y más ego... sólo está por lo suyo_", etc...

Paja en ajeno y viga en propio. Cansa el tema personal. Si acaso se puede asumir responsabilidades y reconocer que el problema empieza quizá cuando no se sabe elegir a la gente de confianza. Hay que venir llorado, como se dice en Burbuja.

Santiago: tu público también tiene su implicación, pues a todos nos afecta en alguna medida el expediente. 
Es una responsabilidad que adquiriste sin pensarlo demasiado cuando empezaste a emitir.

Lo volveré a decir: tómate un tiempo, recapacita y vuelve cuando veas las cosas de manera más fría. 
Es una sugerencia o una petición. Por favor. Ya todos sabemos que es tuyo y te lo follas como quieres.


Aporto algo de background en una entrevista reciente a Jose Antonio Serrano, que da algún pequeño dato sorprendente sobre su propia biografía:



También le escuché en Radio Inter. Sorprende que te puedan meter 6 años injustificados desde el Tribunal Consitucional, por poner firmes a una pandilla de mangurrianes callejeros que les estaban chuleando a él y su hermano.


----------



## javvi (5 May 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Supongo que sería con usté don @javvi con quien tuve una discusión sobre si el hijo de Gutierrez-Mellado (llamado también Manuel) se había muerto o no, y ahora veo que mis espías paraguayos tenían razón y no usté, mesie. Que se murió de coronavirus (o éso dicen sanitarios y camilleros) el Viernes Santo del año pasado.



Que quede muy claro que no soy yo el que saca ahora el tema de Gutiérrez Mellado. Para empezar es conveniente aclarar este galimatías.

En 1994 Juan Carlos I le concede el marquesado a GM (le quedaban 2 telediarios).
Tras un trámites, en 1997 su hija Mª del Carmen GM Blasco hereda el marquesado. Fallece en el 2005.
Hereda el título su hermano Manuel en el 2007. Parece que se tarda unos dos años entre el fallecimiento del que posee el marquesado hasta que otro lo hereda. Manuel GM Blasco fallece en el 2020.
Hereda el marquesado su hija Lucia GM y Satustregui en el 2021.
La diferencia entre los hijos de GM y los nietos es radical. Los hijos no es que sean discretos, es que son casi invisibles. Apenas se encuentra información sobre ellos. Sus vidas parecen secretas. Todo lo contrario con los nietos: todos en puestos de la banca que rozan La Estratosfera.
De Manuel GM Blasco sólo he averiguado que heredó el marquesado cuando falleció su hermana en el 2005 ;que falleció él en el 2020 y lo heredó su hija lucia este año; que tenía una empresa de transporte; que en el veinte aniversario del 23f Javier Calderón invito a los partidos políticos a una visita a la sede del CESID y sólo fueron el PP y el PSOE. el PNV, IU y CC se negaron, dando crédito a los rumores de que Calderón estuvo involucrado en el golpe. Y que Manuel GM Blasco difundió una nota en su nombre y el de sus hermanos en la que expresaba _su 'indignación' ante los ataques a Calderón, 'no inferior a la que sentiría nuestro padre si viviera en estos momentos'._








Sólo PP y PSOE acuden a la visita al Cesid organizada por Calderón


Sólo los diputados del PP y del PSOE acudieron ayer a la sede central del Cesid en respuesta a la invitación que el director del servicio secreto, Jav




elpais.com




Y que participó en el 2011 en un homenaje a su padre, junto a sus hermanos, la ministra Chacón, Gallardón y otros políticos.







Uno de esos tiene que ser.





__





Manuel Gutierrez Mellado Blasco - Información detallada


Manuel Gutierrez Mellado Blasco, información, informe y datos relevantes, teléfono nif riesgo impagados, etc de las empresas relacionadas con Manuel Gutierrez Mellado Blasco




cargos.axesor.es












Gallardón dice que Madrid hace "un auténtico ejercicio de memoria histórica" al recordar a Gutiérrez Mellado


La ministra de Defensa, Carme Chacón, y el alcalde de Madrid, Alberto Ruiz Gallardón, han participado esta...




www.europapress.es





Yo no creo haberle llevado la contraria, me habla de una historia que desconozco totalmente, que se la han contado sus espías paraguayos. Me pongo a buscar y encuentro lo que encuentro.



javvi dijo:


> Entiendo que lo que dice el espía paraguayo es que el tal Manolo, aunque oficialmente vivo, lo han liquidado la Semana Santa pasada. Teóricamente dejó Bankinter (le debía parecer un banco demasiado cutre) para pasar a Black Rock, la madre del cordero, que algunos dicen que esto, que nadie sabe muy bien lo que es, es lo que está por encima de bancos como JP Morgan.
> Manuel Gutiérrez-Mellado, ex Bankinter, se integra en el equipo de Ventas de BlackRock
> 
> Chapeau, nada que objetar.



Cuando escribí eso no tenía ni idea. Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado Satrústegui, el que deja Bankinter por Black Rock, que es como dejar un seiscientos por una haiga, es el nieto del teniente coronel GM e hijo de Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado Blasco.
Todo lo que he podido averiguar del hijo de GM lo he puesto arriba. Si usted tiene otras informaciones, estaré muy agradecido de que las comparta. O, quizás, sus espías paraguayos, no le pueden dar más información por motivos de seguridad o lo que sea. Que murió, o le mataron, en el Viernes Santo del año pasado, pues muy bien.


----------



## cimarrón (5 May 2021)

joder vaya peli! se le habrá caído la taza a Santi como en sospechosos habituales?

cApado


----------



## javvi (5 May 2021)

De los Gutiérrez Mellado se puede añadir que con unos nietos que trabajan en Black Rock o JP Morgan, a una de sus hijas, Ana, casi la matan por treinta euros.

_En 2013, *Manuela Carmena* impulsó una tienda de ropa solidaria en el barrio de Malasaña, en Madrid. Este viernes, cerca del mediodía, *un atracador exigió el dinero de la caja a punta de arma blanca*. La socia que en ese momento trabajaba en el local se lo negó. Estaba sola. Era Ana Gutiérrez-Mellado, hija del general y exvicepresidente del Gobierno con UCD.

*El ladrón forcejeó con ella, la acuchilló en las extremidades superiores y la golpeó*. Su estado no reviste gravedad. Según ha confirmado este periódico del entorno de la alcaldesa, el botín rondó los treinta euros.









La hija de Gutiérrez Mellado, acuchillada en un atraco en la tienda solidaria de Carmena


Sufrió golpes y heridas de arma blanca en las extremidades superiores. El botín del atracador rondó los treinta euros.




www.elespanol.com







_


----------



## Peritta (6 May 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Sorprende que te puedan meter 6 años injustificados desde el Tribunal Consitucional, por poner firmes a una pandilla de mangurrianes callejeros que les estaban chuleando a él y su hermano.



6 no, 36 años señor. Y por que pidió indultos, descuentos y otras regalías.
La justicia judicatura española no es un cachondeo, es un disparate, un esperpento rayano en el absurdo más delirante. Un manicomio.

Los dioses nos están castigando con la locura. Anda que no tienen mañas estos cabrones. Bueno, yo es que me estoy pasando al politeísmo clásico.
Lo mismo que le pasa al Zouham en su celda de aislamiento ya que no goza de beneficios penitenciarios al seguir manteniendo su inocencia. Que se está volviendo loco. Sí, me temo que el destino de Espain está íntimamente ligado al del tipo éste.

¿Y qué me dice de la supresión de la sentencia verbal o no sé qué que dijo la jueza aquella al policía Serrano?. No me diga que éso no es más propio de frenopático que de juzgado. Jua, jua, jua. Pobre hombre.
Joer, si el tío estaba currando con la sentencia en firme, vamos, que no le habían suspendido de empleo y sueldo hasta cuatro días antes de empezar a cumplirla.




Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Follón, de nuevo...



Pues no ha debido de ser a las once ese directo, que a las once ya había terminado:




Al Santi le puede la soberbia. Fijo que tiene mu mal perder.
En la puerta de la cárcel hay escrito con carbón: aquí el bueno se hace malo y el malo se hace peor.

Y sigo sin saber qué clase de secreto de polichinela ha podido revelar el Juan Escudero ése para que éste le haya cogido tanta ojeriza.

Ea. Como no me llama éste para ir al juicio de El País, os corto el canal a vosotros. Éso, don Santi, es como el que le pega a la mujer porque le regaña el jefe.
Además no me lo creo. Fijo que antes que el señor Alberto salga dos veces le vemos al Santi otra vez en otro vídeo.

Aquí tocristo quiere acaparar protagonismo, al fin y al cabo vivimos en la cultura del postureo. No sé de qué se extraña don Santi pues a él también le gusta posturear con su cigarrito a lo Humprey Bogart.

Yo no porque no me deja mi señora y tengo que fumar a escondidas.

Sí, sabrá resolver ecuaciones diferenciales con la mano izquierda atada a la espalda y conocerá la topología tensorial ésa mejor que el pasillo de su casa. Pero facilidad de palabra no tiene. Ni de coña. No sé por qué se pone de locutor.
Y lo de la coletilla ...¿no? es para darle una colleja a rodabrazo cada vez que la dice.

Otra cosa que me gustaría decirle es que este texto deja de ser mío en el momento en que lo publico. Luego por mu cabezón que se ponga don Santiago, sepa que el Expediente Royuela ya no es suyo.



__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (6 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Que quede muy claro que no soy yo el que saca ahora el tema de Gutiérrez Mellado.



Era un dato, nada más, por quedarme encima como el aceite... o como los gilipollas. Que ya me vale a mí también.
En cualquier caso se le agradece el trabajo de búsqueda, documentación y publicación. Ya me gustaría a mí manejarme así por la internet.

Pero se le agradece más la anterior posta de la "peligrosa" familia de Fabiola de Mora y Aragón (casos 599 y 268).

Y es que entre tanto muerto matao tiene que haber forzosamente gente conocida.

Tiene que estar usté más puesto en el tema que yo, que yo solo sigo los vídeos y por los .pdf mal a penas he hurgado, pero por lo poco que he leído de cuando matan a Andres Royuela (1993), es que Peña y Ruiz no se conocen, es más, me dio la impresión de que Peña no estaba, y en algunas notas Mena llama a Ruiz de usted.

No. Esta no es una maffia heredada de la siniestra policía franquista y tal y cual tópicos casposos Pascual. Esta maffia se fue haciendo con el tiempo y con las presiones y chantajes del Mena, de modo que no sabemos dónde acaba la red y empieza la cadena de favores y extorsiones.



javvi dijo:


> Ahí parece que se rompe un protocolo. Una nota tras otra, siempre lo mismo: Ruiz contacta con el colaborador en el inst. anatómico forense, Josep Arimany, y Peña con el de la policía científica, José Luis Torres Royo. En este caso Ruiz se hace cargo de los dos: el instituto anatómico forense y la policía científica. Yo creo que es porque el trabajo es en Madrid. Cuando es en Cataluña se sigue el protocolo de siempre y fuera Ruiz se encarga de todo.
> Esto nos lleva a preguntas que puede parecer un poco tontas. ¿se conocen todos? ¿se conocen Ruiz y Peña? ¿conoce Ruiz a Torres Royo? ¿y Peña a Aremany? ¿o se cuidaba Mena de mantenerlos separados para evitar líos o que hablasen demasiado entre sí? Ahora mismo, no recuerdo si hay encuentros entre Ruiz y Peña.
> 
> P.D. Me corrigo, al tal Petar Godin lo liquidan en Barcelona y también es Ruiz el que se encarga de todo. No he visto fechas. ¿contactó Ruiz, directamente, con Torres Royo? ¿cuándo se incorporó Peña a la banda? ¿estuvo desde el principio como Ruiz?



Sí, las notas a veces informan de cómo matan y otras, como éstas últimas, no. Parece que todo queda en manos de Ruiz y Mena se desentiende o no quiere saber nada. También es posible que falten notas. Ya vemos que las pierde por ahí en cualquier lado y la MªTeresa Compte Masach le encuentra, perdidas en los archivos, unas cuántas en 2009, tres años después de haberse jubilado.

Es por ello que tengo la impresión de que el Mena éste es un poquito tuercebotas.
____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Kolobok (6 May 2021)

Cada día me da más pereza Santi, cuántas amenazas de cierre del canal ha hecho este tío ya? No sé, es todo tan paco...


----------



## Peritta (7 May 2021)

Debería estar apabullándonos con notas y fotocopias, aunque aún no estuvieran descifradas, dada la letra del Mena, en lugar de mirar quién surfea en su ola.

Éso es lo que me hace chascar la lengua. Si tiene 30.000 documentos tendría que estar haciendo tres o cuatro vídeos al día. Y si se quiere tomar un descanso pues que salga el suplente coño. Que corra el escalafón, que corra, que éso suele ser mu güeno para cualquier agrupación humana.

Sí, muchas de las notas serán de seguimientos a personajes y tendrán más que ver con la entrepierna de los mismos y serán más propensas al cotilleo. Ahí estoy con el señor Alberto y no las airearía pues distraería la atención de asuntos más gordos y de pecados más graves.

Pero la fotocopia de la carpetilla con el nombre del posible extorsionado y decir que adentro hay tres notas de Mena a Ruiz y cinco de Ruiz a Mena y que calculan que deben ser del invierno de no sé qué año, ya nos damos por servidos e informados.

¿Hay también documentos sonoros (de conversaciones telefónicas grabadas, etc) entre los documentos hallados en el zulo de la clínica del doctor Morín, o todos son papeles?.
Mucho poderío no parecía tener el contubernio cuando era un municipal de Vich o de nosedónde quien pinchaba los teléfonos para la banda. No sé si a éste le paga Ruiz con cocaína porque no sale en notas de dineros como el del anatómico-forense.

¿Hay gráficas, fotos o dibujos, o todo son notas manuscritas?.
Sí, ya se que hay objetos de los muertos mataos, creo que de la operación Chumi, que salen en los papeles que sacó de la fiscalía y no devolvió. ¿Hay también más objetos y cosas?.

¿No hay notas de Mena dirigidas hacia sí mismo?. Como otros usan los possit, digo, para recordarse cosas.

Y es que lo que Mena se traía entre manos -presuntamente Romerales, todo mu presuntamente porque yo aún sigo sin poner la mano en el fuego por este asunto- no era solo una banda de sicarios. Normal pues que haya notas de todo tipo.

Lo que no es normal es que no nos estén apabullando con ellas.

Que cambien al locutor del canal, que corra el banquillo y se ponga el expolicía Serrano o el amigo ése de la infancia que sale con el señor Alberto, o un médico andaluz que salió en un par de vídeos de los primeros. Ése sí tenía facilidad de palabra.
Y es que es ahora, cuando van a presentar la querella y cuando más hace falta la difusión ¿va el locutor y se pone de huelga?.


¿Este muchacho piensa algo las cosas, o dice y hace lo primero que se le pasa por la cabeza?.
_____________________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (7 May 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Peña y Ruiz no se conocen, es más, me dio la impresión de que Peña no estaba, y en algunas notas Mena llama a Ruiz de usted.



Sería cuestión de echarle una tarde repasando pdfs. Es posible que Peña y Ruiz no se conozcan ¿o sí? El que tiene acceso al cajón del despacho de Mena es Ruiz, el otro me suena que no. La relación con Peña parece más distante. Con Ruiz tiene más confianza.
Son todos fríos y asépticos en las notas excepto Mena, que no sólo es un asesino, un ladrón y un psicópata, sino que además es un maleducado y un grosero.
Fue usted el que se percató de que algo chirría en que Ruiz se encargue de la P. científica. Ya digo que hablo de memoria, que se tendría que repasar los pdfs, no sé si habrá más excepciones. Creo recordar que siempre es la misma rutina: Mena dirige, Ruiz contacta con el del instituto anatómico forense: Aremany y Peña con el de la P. científica: Torres Royo. Éste último es mucho más discreto que Aremany. No le he encontrado más que un par de conferencias y algún papel de la burocracia. A Aremany le encanta prodigarse, es uno de los forenses del 11m.



Peritta dijo:


> ¿Hay también documentos sonoros (de conversaciones telefónicas grabadas, etc) entre los documentos hallados en el zulo de la clínica del doctor Morín, o todos son papeles?.
> Mucho poderío no parecía tener el contubernio cuando era un municipal de Vich o de nosedónde quien pinchaba los teléfonos para la banda. No sé si a éste le paga Ruiz con cocaína porque no sale en notas de dineros como el del anatómico-forense.
> 
> ¿Hay gráficas, fotos o dibujos, o todo son notas manuscritas?.
> Sí, ya se que hay objetos de los muertos mataos, creo que de la operación Chumi, que salen en los papeles que sacó de la fiscalía y no devolvió. ¿Hay también más objetos y cosas?.



Buena pregunta. Los documentos sonoros y audiovisuales son fundamentales para encausar a esta gente.
Sobre los pagos: a mí me suena que Mena paga a Ruiz (normalmente le deja el dinero en el cajón) y Ruiz reparte: un parte para él y el resto para el equipo.
Sí hay objetos. En la clínica Morín guardaban los relacionados con los asesinados. No sé si por fetichismo u otro motivo: un juego de cartas erótico, llaveros, cuchillos, un reloj, llaves.
Los objetos se depositan sobre una hoja en la que hay un nombre escrito:
Unas gafas oscuras: Manuel Catalá Velázquez, caso 039 de la Operación Chumi.
Un cutter de Juan Vallés Sivill, caso 052 de la Operción Chumi, lo cual nos puede dar una idea de los métodos que utilizaban estos sicarios.
Una bala de Julio Palmeiro Sánchez, caso 034 de la Operación Chumi.
Una bala muy pequeña de Antonio Mota Salgado, caso 036 de la Operación Chumi.
Un cuchillo de Eduardo Álvarez López: caso 032 de la Operación Chumi.
Un reloj de Jorge Sandóval Roura: caso 647, al que le provocaron un accidente.
Un cutter de Paulino Chinchilla García: caso 042 de la Operación Chumi.
Un reloj de Manuel Pereira Inés: caso 043 de la Operación Chumi.
Un llavero de Pedro Sánchez Huedra: caso 046 de la Operación Chumi.
Un llavero de Carlos Ferrer Salat: caso 534. Presidente del C.O.E.
Un llavero de Eduardo Covo Milia : caso 041 de la Operación Chumi.
Un objeto que parece hecho para degollar a alguien. Fernando Barroso Tirado: caso 009 de la Operación Chumi.
Una llave muy rara, parece hecha para abrir cualquier puerta ajena. Juan Carlos Alejandre Blázquez: caso 027 de la Operación Chumi.
Y alguno más cuyo nombre no he podido descifrar.



El fiscal Mena guardaba los objetos de personas asesinadas – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


----------



## Peritta (7 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Sería cuestión de echarle una tarde repasando pdfs. Es posible que Peña y Ruiz no se conozcan ¿o sí? El que tiene acceso al cajón del despacho de Mena es Ruiz, el otro me suena que no. La relación con Peña parece más distante. Con Ruiz tiene más confianza.
> Son todos fríos y asépticos en las notas excepto Mena, que no sólo es un asesino, un ladrón y un psicópata, sino que además es un maleducado y un grosero.
> Fue usted el que se percató de que algo chirría en que Ruiz se encargue de la P. científica. Ya digo que hablo de memoria, que se tendría que repasar los pdfs, no sé si habrá más excepciones. Creo recordar que siempre es la misma rutina: Mena dirige, Ruiz contacta con el del instituto anatómico forense: Aremany y Peña con el de la P. científica: Torres Royo. Éste último es mucho más discreto que Aremany. No le he encontrado más que un par de conferencias y algún papel de la burocracia. A Aremany le encanta prodigarse, es uno de los forenses del 11m.




Sí, al final se acaban conociendo Peña y Ruiz. Pero en el asunto de Jaroslav, creo, y en algunos más, no sale Peña por ninguna parte.
Más parece encubridor y el hombre de los cambiazos, que conoce al de archivos y a tocristo y que culebrea en despachos y organismos oficiales como Pedro por su casa.

El que habla con la "científica", la del Santano, que dejo que las pruebas de los trenes las analizara el laboratorio ése de la TEDAX con agua y acetona, es el Ruiz. Yo lo que dije es que me extrañó ver en estas últimas notas la contracción p. científica en lugar de policía científica o científica a secas.

Peña es el contacto del Arimany Manso, con Mena. Pero se equivoca de apellido pues Ruiz saldría más en las conversaciones que tuviera con Mena, si es que éste querría impresionarle.

Sí, el Arinany éste tiene pinta de que le gustan las cámaras y los micrófonos. Vanidad de vanidades y solo vanidad. ¿Está usté seguro que estuvo trabajando de forense en Madrid en el caso 11-M?. ¿Se lo han dicho sus espías paraguayos o la becaria de la hemeroteca?.

Es que para el 11-M no creo, pues la doctora Baladía y su equipo de forenses se encargó aquella misma noche de decirnos que no había metralla y que las víctimas lo fueron por deflagración.

Luego apareció la mochila aquella, ya ve usté, 10Kg de mochila, como para pasar desapercibida, en un cambio de turno en la comisaría de Vallekas ...por la cara. Y todos los de las FyCSE ésas pudieron usar la clásica frase que dicen los del gremio para escaquearse:

-Aaaaah, no ha sido en mi turno.

Para el 3 de Abril, cuando los "inmolaos" del piso de la calle Martín Gaite de Leganes la mandaron para casa, no sé si con cajas destempladas, y no la dejaron hacer autopsias.
La superioridad hace valer lo "especial" del caso y descacharra protocolos administrativos y reglamentos a la torera y te cambian un jefe forense por otro sin que nadie diga -como el Santano cuando le puentearon o el suseñoría cuando le desguazaron los trenes- esta boca es mía.

Es por éso que tengo el barrunto de que el Arimany andaba por allí y éso que tengo a mi bola de cristal arrestada.
Para el 11-M no le daría tiempo a llegar desde Barcelona y ponerse al frente de todo desplazando a la Baladía. Pero para el 3 de Abril si cambian protocolos y reglamentos, sí.
Aunque tampoco descarto que el tipo estuviera ya en Madrid desde antes del minuto -1.

Y ahora que lo pienso. Al nº4, el ingeniero que le monta todo el instalache tecnológico del nuevo instituto anatómico forense descentralizado de Madrid y que se cargan de un tiro en la cabeza con silenciador para buscar unos documentos, puede que los documentos sean del 11-M y de horas de muerte que no coinciden con la hora de la explosión.

Más de un forense de aquél equipo debe saberlo ya que solo hicieron identificaciones dactiloscópicas.

Miau.

Bueno, miau fue lo que dijo el sabueso de la Kangoo que entró a husmear y ni olió cacho cartucho ni detonadores ni cintas coránicas ni ropa de moro ni ná de ná.

Joer qué Paco todo.
______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (8 May 2021)

*JOSEP ARIMANY MANSO Y EL 11M.*


Peritta dijo:


> ¿Está usté seguro que estuvo trabajando de forense en Madrid en el caso 11-M?. ¿Se lo han dicho sus espías paraguayos o la becaria de la hemeroteca?.



Oficialmente sí. Y se supone que también participó en el reconocimiento de cadáveres del tsunami de Tailandia el mismo año. Lo dice la Wikipedia, y muchas fuentes más.








Josep Arimany Manso - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org







Peritta dijo:


> Y ahora que lo pienso. Al nº4, el ingeniero que le monta todo el instalache tecnológico del nuevo instituto anatómico forense descentralizado de Madrid y que se cargan de un tiro en la cabeza con silenciador para buscar unos documentos, puede que los documentos sean del 11-M y de horas de muerte que no coinciden con la hora de la explosión.



No sé cómo se me pudo pasar esto por alto. Gran descubrimiento, don @Peritta. Por las fechas es plausible: caso 04 Ramón Bach Portavella; fecha defunción: 2 de agosto del 2005. Ha pasado casi año y medio desde los atentados.




Peritta dijo:


> Es por éso que tengo el barrunto de que el Arimany andaba por allí y éso que tengo a mi bola de cristal arrestada.
> Para el 11-M no le daría tiempo a llegar desde Barcelona y ponerse al frente de todo desplazando a la Baladía. Pero para el 3 de Abril si cambian protocolos y reglamentos, sí.
> Aunque tampoco descarto que el tipo estuviera ya en Madrid desde antes del minuto -1.



Algo así pensé yo cuando me enteré de su colaboración en el 11m. Pero no encontré nada que me aclarase este asunto. Lo he vuelto a mirar y se me ha aparecido algo muy revelador. Sobre su posible intromisión en el piso de Leganés, de momento, no he encontrado nada.

He de decir que hace unos años me tomé el 11m tan obsesivamente como ahora el ER. Y puedo asegurar que ha desaparecido mucha información sobre este tema. Hay enlaces que pinchas y ha desaparecido la página.
En la página de Luis del Pino, en Libertad Digital, he encontrado unos comentarios que merecen la pena, son de junio del 2008 y los escribe un tal olasarep.
Empieza así: _ 
1. *Josep Arimany Manso. El forense que ofrece a Camen Baladía* veinte forenses con billete de avión la mañana del 11-M. Carmen Baladía agradece pero rehusa su ayuda. A pesar de ello, se presenta en IFEMA, sorprendiéndola. Será que soy un conspiranoico, pero ese temprano ofrecimiento, con veinte billetes de avión, me escama. Y más aún, si *en diciembre de 2003, creó una Comisión para actuar en grandes catástrofes*: Memoria del Instituto de Medicina Legal de Cataluña del 2004: “ _
Lo primero que se pregunta uno es: billetes de avión destino Madrid, pero ¿origen? ¿Barcelona? ¿Tel aviv?
Parece como que no es Baladía la que pide ayuda al catalán. Es como si el catalán se presentase allí sin pedir permiso: ¿usted qué hace aquí?, vengo a ayudar. Muchas gracias, pero no. Yo soy la directora y con mi equipo tengo suficiente; que sí, insisto y mire: veinte billetes de avión, de veinte forenses dispuestos a trabajar gratis.
Más abajo otro comentario:
_2. *Josep Arimany Manso.* Es dermatólogo. Presidente del Instituto de Medicina Legal de Cataluña. Desde 2002 hasta 2006 en que cesa a petición propia. Desde el 2006 no se encuentran noticias de él. Declaraciones sobre el 11-M: "En Madrid, el 80% de cuerpos se identificaron con las huellas", explica Arimany, que participó en las labores de identificación tras los fatídicos atentados de Madrid." http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/noticias/noticia.asp?pkid=193645 Le hacen un homenaje con participación de la Consejera de Justicia: Comiat del director de l’Institut de Medicina Legal de Catalunya. en el qual van assistir la consellera de Justícia, Montserrat Tura, i una àmplia representació de personalitats del món de la justícia i del dret._

Alguien, en el 2008, le está siguiendo la pista a Aremany. Ha hecho sus búsquedas: descubre que deja el cargo de director del Instituto de Medicina Legal de Cataluña en el 2006, y a partir de ahí, es como si se lo hubiese tragado un tsunami o un agujero negro.
Esto podría explicar las incongruencias que encontró @Sdenka. Aremany está y no está, existe y no existe; ha dejado el cargo y no lo ha dejado; tiene el don de la bilocalización y da saltos en el tiempo. Váyase usted a saber.



Sdenka dijo:


> Buenos días inMatrix, tengo una duda con respecto al escrito mostrado en el penúltimo video (min.6:42):
> 
> Si el IMLC fue creado en noviembre de 2001 y el doctor fue director del mismo entre mayo de 2002 y diciembre de 2006; ¿por qué figuran documentos firmados por él como director del IMLC en expedientes no comprendidos en ese período?
> 
> ...



_Desde el 2006, que cesa a petición propia, no hay nada de él. Y parece que su cargo como presidente del Instituto Anatómico es más bien político. Ocupa el número 380 del escalafón –de unos 600-. Carmen Baladía es el número 65. _
También tiene el don de saltarse números. Con un número muy bajito logra encaramarse a puestos de máxima responsabilidad.
Continúa más abajo:
_1. *Forenses “espontáneos” en IFEMA.* Tenemos que Josep Arimany Manso, presidente del Instituto de Medicina Legal de Cataluña, se ofrece por la mañana con veinte forenses con los billetes de avión comprados. Carmen Baladía rehusa, y a pesar de ello se presentan cinco de ellos en IFEMA, para su sorpresa. Josep Arimany Manso, justo tres meses antes del 11-M había creado una Comisión de Grandes Catástrofes con sus protocolos de actuación. ¿Casualidad? Tadpole nos trae el testimonio de uno de esos forenses catalanes, llegados a IFEMA, Juan Francisco Ortigosa Ruiz Says. Defendiendo al golpista Prieto y atacando a Carmen Baladía. ¿Casualidad que fuera a IFEMA uno de la secta?: “José Luís Prieto es un forense de los que marcan tendencia en nuestro país.” Para elogiarle le atribuye lo que hizo Carmen Baladía: “Su actuación fue impecable en cuanto a organización.” Pero como excelente sectario ataca a Carmen Baladía: “¡Hay que dejar a los tontos el derecho a decir tonterías!” Precisamente por decir que no había suicidas. ¿Era su misión colar suicidas si hacía falta? Medicina Forense en España_

José luis Prieto: *El forense citado a propuesta del PSOE cuestiona a su superiora sobre los terroristas suicidas. 
El PP cree que la intención de los socialistas ha quedado clara al cuestionar el testimonio de su superiora, Carmen Baladía








El forense citado a propuesta del PSOE cuestiona a su superiora sobre los terroristas suicidas


Nuevo episodio caótico en la comisión del 11-M. Debía comparecer el subdirector del Instituto Anatómico Forense pero el cargo no existe así que, ha propuesta del PSOE, se ha llamado al médico forense José Luis Prieto. El PP cree que la intención de los socialistas ha quedado clara al cuestionar...




www.libertaddigital.com




*Y un último comentario de olasarep:

_2. *Forenses "espontáneos" en IFEMA.* Volviendo al que organizó la expedición a IFEMA, Joseph Arimary Manso. Cuando se retira la Consejera de Justicia, Monserrat Tura le organiza un homenaje: “Comiat del director de l’Institut de Medicina Legal de Catalunya. en el qual van assistir la consellera de Justícia, Montserrat Tura, i una àmplia representació de personalitats del món de la justícia i del dret. “ http://www.noticias.info/Archivo/2007/200701/20070... ¿Y qué hizo Monserrat Turra durante el 11-M? Es una de las más detacadas agitadoras de los días posteriores: 18-03-2004 “La consejera de Interior del Gobierno catalán, Montserrat Tura, ha declarado que en la noche del sábado 13 de marzo el Partido Popular estudió la posibilidad de evitar que se llevaran a cabo las elecciones generales del domingo porque sabían que Mariano Rajoy no iba a ganar, según informa la agencia Europa Press. “ la consejera de Maragall elogió la actitud de la Casa Real por mostrarse "muy contundente en la defensa del Estado democrático que se basa, entre otras cosas, en que las jornadas electorales se deben cumplir, respetar y permitir el voto libre de los ciudadanos". http://www.libertaddigital.com/index.php?action=desanoti&cpn=1276217949 ¿Cuáles son las obediencias de Montserrat Tura, cuáles sus relaciones por arriba? Un cúmulo de hechos que hacen sospechar que esos forenses catalanes, con billete de avión a primera hora, tenían la misión de encontrar terroristas suicidas, si hacía falta. _








Montserrat Tura - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Luces, cámara, acción


El Ministerio del Interior ha difundido, con su sello, la operación de rescate del empresario presuntamente secuestrado por un primo de Rajoy, operación brillantemente llevada a cabo por los miembros del GEO.




www.libertaddigital.com





*LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M. FERNANDO MÚGICA GOÑI.*
_En Israel se encuentran los mejores especialistas en medicina forense relacionados con terroristas suicidas. Tienen una enorme experiencia en casos similares a los atentados del 11-M, no en vano han tenido que sufrir 1.000 muertos en atentados parecidos en los últimos cuatro años. Por eso son capaces de saber rápidamente si en los atentados han intervenido kamikazes. Tras las explosiones de Madrid pretenden volar desde Tel Aviv varios de estos especialistas para colaborar en la investigación.

* Falsos 'kamikazes*

Pero la policía española, que ya ha rechazado a los estadounidenses, *rechaza también a los israelíes*. Y eso, a pesar de algunos rumores del primer día en los que se difunde la noticia de que puede haber restos de kamikazes entre las víctimas. En realidad se trata de una simple confusión, para algunos intencionada.

En Ifema recogen y separan los restos de las víctimas. Las bolsas de plástico contienen signos de colores para organizar mejor la identificación. Hay tres bolsas aparte con restos que nadie es capaz de atribuir a una persona concreta. Hay incluso trozos de cuerpos de gente que está con vida en los hospitales. Esas tres bolsas dan lugar a los rumores difundidos por medios de comunicación y que luego quedarían desmentidos. El propio Zapatero hace llamadas en las que afirma que *ya han encontrado restos de kamikazes* y que el Gobierno lo oculta.


elmundo.es - Los agujeros negros del 11-M



_


----------



## javvi (8 May 2021)

*JUAN LUIS VALVERDE VILLARREAL: EL OTRO FORENSE*

Vemos en algunas notas, de las primeras, que antes de Josep Arimany Manso, había otro forense colaborador. 
Hay una carta a Cándido Pumpido en la que habla del director de Instituto Nacional de Toxicología: el doctor Juan Luis Valverde Villarreal. Son las notas referentes al asesinato de Javier Royuela Samit y su amigo Jorge Xurigué Blanch.

_Amigo Cándido: 
Te comunico que también cuento con el testimonio del que fuera director de Instituto Nacional de Toxicología: Juan Luis Valverde Villarreal, que fue quien, en base a mis instrucciones. redactó el informe final que le pasó el Instituto Anatómico Forense.
Como verás, todos los testigos que puede llamar Royuela a declarar, me van jurando lealtad.
Te iré informando._

Después otra nota en la que informa a Cándido Pumpido que han sobornado a la familia de Xurigué parar que guarden silencio.
Después una nota de Valverde a Mena. Le comunica que se ha puesto en contacto con la doctora que debe redactar el informe. La doctora se presta a colaborar.
Las notas a Valverde se dirigen a la calle Mercé 1 de Barcelona, donde, efectivamente, sigue estando El Instituto Nacional de Toxicología. 


http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/MENA-A-CANDIDO-VALVERDE-VILLAREAL.pdf



Juan Luis Valverde Villarreal estudió en la Universidad de Granada: Farmacia (70,75) y biología (75, 78).


https://es.linkedin.com/in/juan-luis-valverde-villarreal-32a61888


Ha escrito un manual de toxicología medioambiental forense.








Juan Luis Valverde Villarreal – Editorial Universitaria Ramón Areces


Juan Luis Valverde Villarreal. Director del Departamento de Barcelona del Instituto Nacional de Toxicología, Ministerio de Justicia




www.cerasa.es




Perdió unos gusanos que eran vitales para el esclarecimiento del asesinato, en 1995, de dos millonarios alemanes:
_El Instituto Nacional de Toxicología ha perdido los gusanos que se extrajeron de los cadáveres de dos millonarios alemanes desaparecidos en 1995 y cuyos cuerpos fueron descubiertos tres años después en un pozo en Cruïlles (Baix Empord ). El análisis de esos animales debía permitir conocer la fecha de la muerte de Inge Dörh y su hijo Rolf Hesse. Ahora, cinco años después, Toxicología ha informado al Juzgado de La Bisbal d´Empord que instruye el caso de que no los encuentra._









Pierden unos gusanos clave en la investigación de un asesinato


El Instituto Nacional de Toxicología ha perdido los gusanos que se extrajeron de los cadáveres de dos millonarios alemanes desaparecidos en 1995 y cuyos cuerpos fueron descubiertos tres años después en un pozo en Cruïlles (Baix Empord ). El análisis de esos animales debía permitir conocer la...




www.elperiodicoextremadura.com





También perdió unos cabellos clave para esclarecer la muerte de Josep Titos Montalbán, de 77 años ( Sant Feliu de Guíxols, agosto del 2001).









El hombre que se perdió, por Quim Monzó


En noviembre del 2006 se reabrió la investigación de un homicidio en Sant Feliu de Guíxols. 3cat24.cat explicaba: “La titular del juzgado número 2 de Sant Feliu,




www.lavanguardia.com





A pesar de todo, en el 2011, Felip Puig, consejero de interior y amiguete de Jordi Pujol hijo y de Arturo Más le concedió _la medalla de bronce al mérito policial con distintivo azul al señor Juan Luis Valverde Villarreal, jefe del Instituto Nacional de Toxicología y Ciencias Forenses. _por su profesionalidad en la colaboración en el accidente ferroviario de Castelldefels, en el que murieron 12 personas.



https://innovativeworker.economistjurist.es/BDI/class/descarga.php?id=120365



En octubre del 2004 no tenía otra cosa mejor que hacer que escribir una artículo, junto a Josep Arimany Manso y otros, sobre: 

*Guerra Civil Española (1936-1939): Identificación de restos humanos procedentes de fosas comunes en Cataluña mediante análisis de ADN Mitocondrial. A propósito de un caso*










Guerra Civil Española (1936-1939): Identificación de restos humanos procedentes de fosas comunes en Cataluña mediante análisis de ADN Mitocondrial. A propósito de un caso | Request PDF


Request PDF | Guerra Civil Española (1936-1939): Identificación de restos humanos procedentes de fosas comunes en Cataluña mediante análisis de ADN Mitocondrial. A propósito de un caso | The identification of missing people during the Spanish civil war has become a subject of social interest...




www.researchgate.net


----------



## Effetá (8 May 2021)

Qué vergüenza. Como mínimo esa negligencia. Y son premiados. 
Recuerdo al forero aquel, olasarep, "Perasalo", por lo de pedirle peras al Olmo (el juez , del)
Muchas gracias por tanto estudio enjundioso, Javivv


----------



## Peritta (9 May 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Buenos días inMatrix, tengo una duda con respecto al escrito mostrado en el penúltimo video (min.6:42):
> 
> Si el IMLC fue creado en noviembre de 2001 y el doctor fue director del mismo entre mayo de 2002 y diciembre de 2006; ¿por qué figuran documentos firmados por él como director del IMLC en expedientes no comprendidos en ese período?
> 
> ...



Coñe, lo que se crearía sería el Instituto de Medicina Legal de Cataluña independiente administrativamente del de Madrid, pero ya habría para entonces un director de medicina legal en Cataluña y con ese título, o con ese cargo, firmaría el hombre. Lo mismo el cargo dependía más del Ministerio de Justicia que del de Sanidad.

A ver si me meto en los .pdf y me pongo al día como ustedes.

¿Hay hilo del Expediente Royuela en Forocoches?. ¿Qué tal es la web que tiene Santi en Facebook?, ¿alguien se ha asomado por allí?. ¿Cuánto tiempo más pensáis que se la van a dejar abierta?. Supongo que tampoco tendrá muchos usuarios.
@Tarúguez jodío, di algo o echale una zanquiúse a alguien, que sepamos que estás ahí. ¿O te has rendido?.


Buenas postas don @javvi, se ha ganado el que los demás nos demos de codazos por pagarle el café.
Pero no se crea que el tener razón o el estar atinado con mis elucubraciones y barruntos me da más gusto..., que susto.

Total que en avión como los paracaidistas vino el Arimany éste. Jua, jua, jua. Ni fíes ni porfíes ni desafíes decía Quevedo con toda razón y éso que era un espadachín mu cabrón.
Pues que se joda, no haber denunciado. A ver por qué se creerá el Arimany éste, que echan el manto de silencio y decretan la omertá ésa. Ya hay que ser gilipollas, ya. Y mira que se lo habrían avisado. Perfil bajo decía don Rajoy y era alto.

Tres euros a una porra a que se muere el Arimany antes que el Mena.

Lo que veo, ahora al remirar el vídeo de la posta o nota de @Sdenka, es que hay 29.600 suscriptores y que ni crecen ni merman, pero ya hay una visualización más.
La media serán unas 6.000 para todos los vídeos siendo generoso aunque a algunos nos contarán dos o tres veces. Siendo justo veo que somos los mismos cuatro gatos de siempre, tanto allí como aquí y que si vamos a darle difusión a la cosa ése es nuestro límite. La difusión nos la damos unos a otros.

Éso sí, como no se pueden hacer dos rayas en el agua hay que reconocer que algunos de los que escriben, y de los que no trollean -cosa que se agradece- son mu rojeras.
Total que si es por discutir, podemos discutir por cualquier otra cosa, que anda que no hay temas. Pero si a los 100 o 150 lectores por posta que tiene este hilo le restas los becarios de la CNI y los auxiliares de influencer que estarán condenados a leerse lo que por aquí escribamos, quedamos cuatro gatos mal contaos y de momento no regañaos.

Ya me dirás tú si es eficaz o no el manto de silencio.
________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (9 May 2021)

Effetá dijo:


> Qué vergüenza. Como mínimo esa negligencia. Y son premiados.
> Recuerdo al forero aquel, olasarep, "Perasalo", por lo de pedirle peras al Olmo (el juez , del)
> Muchas gracias por tanto estudio enjundioso, Javivv



Muchas gracias a ti. Así que conocías al peón negro olasarep/perasalo. ¡Qué tío!
De nuevo, en los comentarios de LdeP, en el 2009, este ser clarividente ya barruntó que la muerte de Alberto Pindado González (caso 535) no era tan accidental:
1._ ¿Qué posibilidades hay que tres meses después del 11-M fallezca en un accidente un senador del PP por la provincia que controla Acebes? ¿Qué posibilidades hay de que el fallecido chocara contra un camión y que no se sepa del conductor y su camión? ¿Qué posibilidades hay de que ahora la hermana del senador fallecido muera por intoxicación junto a toda la familia? Alberto Pindado González, senador del PP por Ávila, muere en 19 de junio de 2004 en un choque contra un camión. A tres meses del atentado, cuando luchan por imponer la mentira oficial del 11-M. Rápidamente dan una versión oficial. “Según las primeras investigaciones”, dicen. En un choque con un camión, como Herrero Tejedor que investigaba el asesinato de Carrero Blanco. De las siguientes investigaciones nunca más se supo. En la versión oficial el culpable es el fallecido. Ni se molestan en decir que datos tienen para echarle la culpa. “EFE - Ávila - 19/06/2004 ha muerto esta mañana en un accidente de tráfico cuando se dirigía a la inauguración de la nueva casa consistorial de Las Navas del Marqués, según han informado fuentes de la Guardia Civil de Tráfico y de su partido El coche en el que viajaba Pindado, un Seat Toledo de color verde, chocó contra un camión a las 11.45 a la altura del kilómetro 17,600 de la carretera CL-505. Según las investigaciones preliminares, el vehículo invadió el carril contrario en una curva, cerca del Alto de Valdelavía, en la que la vía estaba cubierta por la niebla. El coche chocó lateralmente contra un camión articulado, cuyo conductor, F.B.S., de 48 años, resultó herido leve.” _
Y además, algo que ocurre cinco años después, en el 2009, y que creo que nadie había visto en este foro:
_2. Ayer murió su hermana. También dan una versión oficial a las pocas horas, según primeras investigaciones: inhaló monóxido de carbono de la mala combustión de una caldera. El resto de la familia estaba en la casa. Cualquiera sabe los nuevos métodos para robar en las casas, te echan no sé qué producto y todos se quedan dormidos, luego entran los cacos y te desvalijan tan tranquilos. Seguro que las cloacas lo saben, y su uso alternativo e intenso. EFE - Ávila - 25/12/2009 "la fallecida es hermana del senador del PP por Ávila y concejal en el ayuntamiento abulense Alberto Pindado, que falleció a los 26 años en un accidente de tráfico el 19 de junio de 2004." "A las 14:45 se ha recibido una llamada en el 112 en la que se informaba de "un incidente" en una vivienda de Piedrahíta, donde dos personas se encontraban inconscientes y otras seis estaban mareadas. Hasta el lugar se han desplazado efectivos de la Guardia Civil y del Cuerpo de Bomberos de Ávila... El alcalde de Piedrahíta, Federico Martín, ha señalado que por el momento no se conocen las causas exactas del fallecimiento de la mujer y de la intoxicación de las otras siete personas, todas miembros de una misma familia, aunque "podría tener que ver con una caldera".








Una muerta y siete intoxicados por inhalar monóxido de carbono en Ávila


Una mujer de 38 años falleció este viernes y otras siete personas, todas de la misma familia, resultaron intoxicadas por inhalación de monóxido de ...




www.20minutos.es












Dos artículos


El pasado día 21 de diciembre, Gabriel Moris publicaba un artículo en Libertad Digital haciendo un repaso de diversas noticias que hemos conocido en las últimas semanas, directa o indirectamente relacionadas con los atentados del 11 de marzo.




 www.libertaddigital.com




_Según las notas, Mena dice: _"La directiva del PSOE insta a la desaparición física de este joven senador del Partido Popular por Ávila. Al parecer, representa un serio escollo en todos los temas que llegan al senado relacionados con la cultura y la educación."_
Olasarep da a entender que tiene que ver con el 11m y la provincia del, entonces, Ministro del Interior: el abulense Ángel Acebes. De las notas de Mena no siempre nos podemos fiar de que esté dando la verdadera causa. Puede ser, incluso, que la cúpula del PSOE tampoco se la hayan dado a él. Más interrogantes añadidos al ER: ¿eliminaron a Pindado por la Educación para la Ciudadanía (masónica) o había más motivos? ¿sospechó algo su familia? ¿empezaron a indagar y les frenaron en seco en el 2009?



Peritta dijo:


> ¿Hay hilo del Expediente Royuela en Forocoches?. ¿Qué tal es la web que tiene Santi en Facebook?, ¿alguien se ha asomado por allí?.



Tres páginas, nosotros les damos mil vueltas a los de Forocoches. Lo del grupo de Facebook del ER, abierto para los que no lo tenemos, me parece bien para colgar noticias, novedades, etc. Creo que nos ignoran totalmente. Tampoco he buceado mucho en él.


Peritta dijo:


> Pero no se crea que el tener razón o el estar atinado con mis elucubraciones y barruntos me da más gusto..., que susto.



Algo así andaba yo pensando ayer: aquí hay dos que tienen los días contados y la autopsia se la firmará un tal Josep Arimany Manso.
De quien, por cierto y ya de perdidos al río, algún detalle más hemos averiguado.
Hay un libro de Miguel Platón ( mucho más fiables sus estudios de la Guerra Civil que del 11m) titulado: *11-M, cómo la Yihad puso de rodillas a España. *Google Books deja leer fragmentos. En uno dice: "_Hacia las 19:30 llegaron al Ifema cinco forenses del Instituto de Medicina Legal de Cataluña, encabezados por su director Josep Arimany, que acudían a reforzar a sus compañeros de... _(pág 267)
Sería muy de agradecer que un alma caritativa, que tuviese en su biblioteca este libro, nos terminase el párrafo.








11-M, cómo la Yihad puso de rodillas a España






books.google.es





Alguna aportación más de olasarep :

_1. *Maria Dolores de Cospedal y el 11-M.* Información de hoy de el Pis: " De hecho, fue la encargada de organizar el recuento de cadáveres en el Ifema, y le dio al ministro la primera cifra de muertos (202), que luego se redujo a 191." http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espana/imagen/moder... ¿Con qué intención saca hoy esta información el Pis? ¿Un toque de atención? ¿Un guiño a “uno de los nuestros”? Maria Dolores de Cospedal no ha explicado porqué, siendo la “encargada de organizar el recuento de cadáveres en el Ifema”, se produjo ese error. Un fallo que les venía muy bien a los golpistas si pretendían colar algún suicida de matute. Durante varios días tuvieron la posibilidad de realizarlo y quizá, si la “investigación” policial no fuera por el camino que tenían marcado, lo hubieran hecho. ¿Por qué se produjo ese error? De las declaraciones de Carmen Baladía en la Comisión se desprende que es incomprensible, si las cosas se hicieron con un mínimo de profesionalidad. ¿Fue intencionado? _

_ 2. Declaraciones de Carmen Baladía: “ CERDÀ ARGENT: durante los días 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17 y 18 hubo un baile de cifras, un vaivén sobre el número de cadáveres que no ha quedado claro. La señora DIRECTORA DEL INSTITUTO ANATÓMICO FORENSE DE MADRID (Baladía Olmedo): . ¿Qué es lo que pasó? Lo que pasó es que teníamos registrados 189 cadáveres, 190 con el feto incluido, pero es que teníamos 13 bolsas de color naranja con restos. Entre eso y que a un mismo cadáver, por la fragmentación que presentaba, se le hizo más de un estudio necrósico, las cuentas no salían. Yo misma en algún momento he dicho que había realizado 192 ó 194 reconocimientos necrósicos. Si alguien entendió que eran 192 más lo que había en las bolsas, que eran restos, pero entendió que eran fallecidos, se pusieron a sumar y cada vez que fallecía alguien en un hospital seguíamos sumando, así llegamos a *lo que oí yo en un determinado momento de doscientos y pico muertos. En términos coloquiales dije: ¡Qué barbaridad! No hay ese número de fallecidos*. Con lo cuál, dentro de la tragedia, era una buena noticia. ¿Verdad? Eso es. No tiene mayor importancia. *Alguien sumó mal. Confundió las bolsas de restos con cadáveres*.” _

No voy a copiar entero todo el diálogo entre olasarep y otros comentaristas. Merece la pena que le dediquen un rato. Una de dos: o es un genio este tío, o es del bando de los buenos del ceneí.









Luces, cámara, acción


El Ministerio del Interior ha difundido, con su sello, la operación de rescate del empresario presuntamente secuestrado por un primo de Rajoy, operación brillantemente llevada a cabo por los miembros del GEO.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Effetá (9 May 2021)

Madre mía, Javivv, qué trabajo. Parece un terrier, con ese tesón. No sabría cómo acceder a aquellas bitácoras de LD. La verdad es que LD (de la que, como una pardilla, compré acciones, (ahí están muertas de risa), antes del lío con Javier Rubio y todo aquello, después me resultó un fiasco, precisamente comenzando con el asunto del 11m. Mucho decir Federico que desde el 11m todo es 11m, y cierto es, pero decidieron retirar a los peones de las calles y manifestaciones, él y del Pino, acabar con los homenajes mensuales en todas partes, yo creo que en obediencia al PP. Y enseguida quitaron también los foros de las noticias. Al final sólo es un medio donde Federico despotrica las mismas cosas en un bucle infinito. Es un pesado y ni El Llanto de una Nación es suficiente para seguir escuchándolos ni leyéndolos. 

No es que conociera a Perasalo, aunque sí lo recuerdo como participante pertinaz. Imagino que si surgieran, recordaría otros nombres. Entonces no tenía portátil, tenía que leer sentada a la mesa, y me tiraba horas. Recuerdo a varias chicas, también. Muy queridas, por cierto.

Es admirable su trabajo, Javivv. No sé cómo lo hace.


----------



## Bimmer (9 May 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> En uno de esos videos dice el expolicía Serrano que uno de los pikoletos que le toma la denuncia, no me diga si era la de Mequinenza o alguna de las otras dos, le pregunta más o menos algo así:
> 
> -¿Pero viene usté a denunciar a compañeros nuestros?...
> 
> ...



Todas las dudas y suposiciones desaparecerían si en vez de decirlo, lo muestran en vídeo. 

Tengo una duda @javvi 

Hay casos en los que Ruiz le dice a Mena que a fulanito no se le toca porque no conviene, ahora por falta de tiempo no puedo mirarlo y no recuerdo cuáles eran pero sé que había unos pocos.

¿No sería más efectivo investigar a esas personas a las que no tuvieron cojones a hacerles nada? 

Si no tuvieron huevos a hacerles nada es porque les temían, si se enteran de que Mena y compañía planearon atentar contra ellos es probable que tomen represalias y echen un cable a los Royuela.


----------



## Peritta (9 May 2021)

Anda, es usté mamuasé y no mesié, doña @Effetá. Qué cosas.

Bueno, la verdad es que no les pongo a ustedes sexo. Yo no vengo aquí a ligar. Pero por defecto, o por relatividad desde mi punto de vista, les trato a ustedes de varones... aún a sabiendas de que en Espaín, donde se lee mu poco, leen más las mujeres que los hombres.

Ya nos vale.

Bueno, ésto, más que un reproche era un piropo generalizado -y también una verdad como un templo- pero no se lo apropie tò pá usté doña @Effetá que ustedes-vosotras también soléis ser más vulnerables al halago.

O éso me parece a mí, que tengo a mis cuñadas domesticadas.




javvi dijo:


> *JOSEP ARIMANY MANSO Y EL 11M.*
> 
> Oficialmente sí. Y se supone que también participó en el reconocimiento de cadáveres del tsunami de Tailandia el mismo año. Lo dice la Wikipedia, y muchas fuentes más.
> 
> ...



Total que el menda se fue a Tahilandia -¿qué tendrá el sureste asiático que le sacan tres cosechas a la tierra?- supongo que cobrando dietas y kilometraje a costa, no del Estado, sino de la administración.

"El sistema" dicen los de los eufemismos.


Sí, tiene razón, ha desaparecido mucha información a cerca del 11-M. Razón de más para estarle agradecido y reconocer su bien hacer recopilando información don @javvi.
Sí, yo también me acuerdo del Perasalo éste aunque no lo asociaba al Del Olmo, -muchas gracias otra vez doña @Effeta, no había reparado en ello- y de alguno más que por aquí tiene otro multinike -@Tarúguez di algo cabrón- y que escribían en el blog del Losantos y luego en el del Luis del Pino. Me acuerdo del Lesconil. Bueno, y del Swing con el que discutí algunas veces. Supongo que también me habrá visto a mí por allí.

Nada. Somos cuatro gatos y los mismos toas las veces.
Jesús qué cruz.
¿Cómo coños no va a ser lo más eficaz el manto de silencio y el no hacernos ni puto caso?.



Lo que me daba por culo por allí, a parte de los trolls y sabotgers, y los que desviaban la atención, eran los pelmas cuya única y repetitiva intervención consistía en decir: "Memoria, dignidad y justicia", ocupando mucho sitio y haciendo que las intervenciones de los demás pasaran desapercibidas.

Si ya lo has dicho tres postas más atrás ¿a qué viene dar el coñazo y decir otra vez lo mismo?. Pues nada, te contestaban con cajas destempladas cada vez que les llamabas la atención.
Luego se pasó el Luis del Pino y la Libertad Digital a la Facebook y yo con ésos no me llevo. Total que aún escribí algo por un foro que tenían pero también fué abandonado.
Nunca supe qué clase de mal rollo se traían los peones y los peones negros aquellos. Divide et impera debió de decir alguien.



Una vez fui a una convocatoria del día 11 que se hacía en Atocha todos los meses y allí no había más de 30 personas. Total que nos dejaron una versión oficial que da para chistes.
Y usté dispense que me dirija a usté, mesié, diciéndole cosas que ya sabrá, pero los que hoy día tienen 30 años, en el 2004 tenían 13 años y eswtaban a otras cosas.

Sí, he de reconocerlo, ya empiezo a entrar en la edad de los abuelos Cebolleta y se me dispara el instinto de contar batallitas... aunque me temo que va a dar igual porque nadie es capaz de enmendar en cabeza ajena.

Yo solo espero que nos lean los becarios de la CNI y se den cuenta de qué clase de mandos y órdenes les pueden caer paencima y vean la catadura moral de la superioridad ésa, que es capaz de decretar muerte así

al azar.

Ná, que se creerán dioses.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (10 May 2021)

*CASO 004. RAMÓN BACH PORTABELLA. CASO RARO, MUY RARO.*

Nacido el 30 de agosto de 1935 en Barcelona y fallecido el 2 de agosto del 2005, por un pocos días no llegó a cumplir setenta años. Ingeniero de profesión, venía de familia de rancio abolengo, como en tantos casos del ER.

Según un eco de sociedad de La Vanguardia, en abril de 1964 contrajo matrimonio con *Clotilde de Juncanella Sans*. Entre los invitados: los padres de él: Mariano Bach y de Fontcubella y Mª Asunción Portabella y de Sarriera.
; los de ella: Luis Juncadella y de Ferrer y Clotilde Camp Roger. La unión la bendijo el sacerdote Luis Portabella y de Alos, primo de él. Entre los testigos: los tíos José Mª Portabela y Sarriera, Federico Camp Roger, marqués de Puerto Nuevo y el marqués de Dou.





__





Hemeroteca - La Vanguardia - Home







hemeroteca.lavanguardia.com





*Ramón Bach Portabella. *

_Ha fallecido cristianamente en Barcelona, el día 2 de agosto de 2005, a los 69 años. (E.P.D.) Su esposa, Clotilde Juncadella; hijos, Mauricio y Teresa, Gonzalo, Lorenzo y Cristina, Lucía y José Luis; nietos, Beatriz, Alejandra, Felipe y Noa; padre político, Luis; hermanos, cuñados, sobrinos; tíos, Teresa y Manuel, y demás familia comunican que la ceremonia religiosa se celebrará hoy, jueves, día 4 de agosto, a las 12.45 horas, en el tanatorio de Les Corts.






Edición del jueves, 04 agosto 2005, página 22 - Hemeroteca - Lavanguardia.es


Previsualiza el ejemplar de La Vanguardia - Hemeroteca - Lavanguardia.es




hemeroteca.lavanguardia.com




_
Leemos en el caso 4 del pdf del 1 al 100.

_Me consta que tiene documentos del Instituto Anatómico Forense pertenecientes a las primeras autopsias o dictámenes realizados en un primer momento, antes de ser cambiados por los que nos interesaban.(...) te sugiero que sea en su propio domicilio. Y así, de paso, lo registráis y cuando encontréis los documentos los destruís._

La nota de Ruiz, acatando la sugerencia de Mena, es de las más cinematográficas del Expediente. Ruiz y sus hombres llaman a la puerta, Bach Portabella abre, le empujan hacia dentro, le dan un golpe dejándole inconsciente. Encuentran los documentos, rematan a Portabella de un disparo con silenciador. Posteriormente destruyen los documentos.

Este es el relato que se encuentra en el pdf de los casos 1 al 100. Sin embargo, tanto en la relación de los 800 como en el pdf de Presupuestos de asesinatos cometidos por el fiscal Mena, consta como un encargo familiar, en concreto de su mujer: Clotilde de Juncadella Sans, que parece que con cuarenta años ya tuvo suficiente matrimonio.
¿Le asesinan por poseer un documentos muy peligrosos para la banda, o por encargo de su mujer? ¿o es que tantearon antes al entorno de Bach Portabella por si alguno se prestaba a colaborar con su parte de beneficios?
Este caso es especialmente complicado: si le han matado de un tiro, ahí habrá un agujero difícil de esconder, primera pregunta: ¿en el cráneo, en el corazón? Según la partida de defunción es incinerado. Bien, no hay mejor manera para no dejar huellas. Pero, normalmente, los seres queridos piden ver al difunto una última vez. Su mujer estaba involucrada ¿y el resto de la familia? ¿sus siete hijos? ¿los nietos, cuñados, primos, etc?

Para poder visualizarlo, se me ocurre que se encarga la viuda junto con los forenses. El tiro es en el pecho, si fuese en el cráneo sería mucho más complicado. Le lavan, le visten, le peinan, como se suele hacer, y ya le tienen preparado para que el resto de familiares y allegados le vean una última vez. Y rápidamente, a la incineradora.
En varios casos de la relación de los 800, los Royuela ponen un texto en una cuadrilla: 
_Se suprime la causa de muerte por orden del Ministerio de Justicia de fecha 6 de 1994 (B.O.E. 14/6/94)_
Efectivamente, vemos que en el acta de defunción del registro civil se dan los datos del fallecido, pero no la causa del fallecimiento. Por ello insisten los Royuela en el decreto del 14 de junio del 94. Con ese decreto se abole otro del 24 de diciembre de 1958, en el que en el registro civil se tenía que explicitar la causa del fallecimiento. Todo ello legitimado porque: 
_Además, la publicación y divulgación de la causa de ésta puede en ocasiones atentar a la intimidad personal y familiar si por cualquier motivo la expresión de dicha causa lleve en sí misma connotaciones negativas. _

Claro que, el hecho de que se suprima la causa en la inscripción de defunción del registro civil no es óbice para que: 
_Se estima, pues, oportuno eliminar aquel dato de la inscripción de defunción, sin perjuicio, claro es, de que el mismo conste en el certificado médico de defunción y también en los boletines estadísticos oportunos con lo que queda asegurado su conocimiento general, sin especificación de cada persona, a efectos estadísticos y sanitarios._

Y dirá el artículo primero de esta Orden del 94: 
_ 
En los libros de defunciones del Registro Civil, mientras no sean aprobados nuevos modelos, quedará en blanco y será cruzado con una raya el dato sobre la causa de la muerte.
_Y el segundo:
_A petición del interesado o antes de expedir una certificación cualquiera de la inscripción de defunción el encargado tachará de oficio, de modo que en lo sucesivo el dato sea ilegible, la causa de la muerte que figure en el asiento._

Y todo ello, con la firma del recién estrenado biministro: (5 de mayo 1994, 6 de mayo de 1996) *Juan Alberto Belloch Julbe.*





__





BOE.es - BOE-A-1994-13489 Orden de 6 de junio de 1994 sobre supresión del dato relativo a la causa de la muerte en la inscripción de defunción.







www.boe.es





Esta dualidad: registro civil (no consta causa), certificado médico (sí consta) puede explicar el nerviosismo de Mena con Bach Portabella. Podría estar en el lote del ingeniero varios casos de las banda de Mena, y también, como ya se ha apuntado: algo mucho más gordo, en relación con la no pedida colaboración de Arimany, y su equipo de forenses, en la improvisada morgue del Ifema. 


Presupuestos de asesinatos cometidos por el fiscal Mena Álvarez – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


----------



## javvi (10 May 2021)

Effetá dijo:


> Es admirable su trabajo, Javivv. No sé cómo lo hace.



Muchas gracias otra vez. Pero no dejamos de ser un equipo: usted, yo, peritta, bimmer y nuestro último fichaje (aunque sea con carácter retroactivo) el gran Perasalo.


Peritta dijo:


> Bueno, y del Swing con el que discutí algunas veces. Supongo que también me habrá visto a mí por allí.



Este tampoco sería mal fichaje, aunque no se esté de acuerdo en todo lo que dice. A mí me enganchó algún hilo suyo hace años, cuando era mero lector de Burbuja.info. Hila muy fino, pero que muy fino. Creo que, ahora, está, cien por cien, ocupado en desmontar el cuento del bicho.


Bimmer dijo:


> Hay casos en los que Ruiz le dice a Mena que a fulanito no se le toca porque no conviene, ahora por falta de tiempo no puedo mirarlo y no recuerdo cuáles eran pero sé que había unos pocos.



Que yo recuerde, ahora, está el de la juez Eugenia Alegret Burgués. Pero es lógico: un juez de alto nivel siempre va con cuatro o cinco guardaespaldas armados. Recuerdo que en la nota, Ruiz, que es un poco más sensato que su jefe, disuade a Mena de liquidarla. Aquello podría terminar como en los tiroteos de los Western.


----------



## Sdenka (10 May 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Coñe, lo que se crearía sería el Instituto de Medicina Legal de Cataluña independiente administrativamente del de Madrid, pero ya habría para entonces un director de medicina legal en Cataluña y con ese título, o con ese cargo, firmaría el hombre. Lo mismo el cargo dependía más del Ministerio de Justicia que del de Sanidad.



Hasta donde yo sé, en 1996 los Institutos de Medicina Legal sólo existían sobre el papel. Fue en marzo de ese año cuando se aprobó el reglamento de los IML [1], que pasarían a integrar los Institutos Anatómicos Forenses [2]. Pero las cosas de palacio van despacio y hasta septiembre del 98 no se constituirían los primeros IML en la Comunidad Valenciana. Le seguirían País Vasco (diciembre del 98), Navarra (noviembre del 2000), Cataluña (noviembre de 2001) y las demás posteriormente [3].

Es cierto que en abril del 96 se realiza el traspaso de funciones y servicios de la Administración del Estado a la Generalidad de Cataluña en materia de medios personales al servicio de la Administración de Justicia. Pero entonces los médicos forenses todavía estaban adscritos a un Juzgado o agrupación de Juzgados de Primera Instancia e Instrucción, dependiendo directamente de Jueces y Magistrados. Aún no se había estructurado el cuerpo de médicos forenses alrededor de los IML. De hecho en esa fecha, el doctor era forense en 1ª Instancia e Instrucción nº5 de Santa Coloma de Gramenet [4].

Sí me ha llamado la atención que los siete expedientes de 1996 donde figura un documento del doctor como director del IMLC sean posteriores a abril, pero sigo sin encontrarle el sentido a este tema y de InMatrix no volví a saber nada. Tampoco he podido averiguar qué había en la calle Balmes, 7, 6ª planta de Barcelona en aquella época. Entonces, el Instituto Anatómico Forense, que ya fuera noticia por unos chanchullos [5], estaba al lado del Hospital Clínico en la calle Villarroel.



javvi dijo:


> *en diciembre de 2003, creó una Comisión para actuar en grandes catástrofes:*_ Memoria del Instituto de Medicina Legal de Cataluña del 2004_





javvi dijo:


> En octubre del 2004 no tenía otra cosa mejor que hacer que escribir una artículo, junto a Josep Arimany Manso y otros, sobre:
> 
> *Guerra Civil Española (1936-1939): Identificación de restos humanos procedentes de fosas comunes en Cataluña mediante análisis de ADN Mitocondrial. A propósito de un caso*
> 
> ...



El 5 de enero de 1999 deja Santa Coloma y le adjudican destino en Primera Instancia e Instrucción números 3 y 7 de Badalona [6]. Mientras ocupa este destino se crea el IMLC, del que lo nombran director [7], pero hasta el 23 de noviembre de 2003, no sería destinado a Barcelona [8]. Es llamativo que nada más llegar a Barcelona creara esa comisión. Tan llamativo como el artículo de las fosas comunes que, con Juan Luis Valverde Villareal y otros, escribe unos (¿diez?) meses después de que Ruiz reciba la carta con el plan de jubilación [9].

Sobre Juan Luis Valverde Villareal, añadir que cuando en febrero del 96 se publica el nuevo Reglamento Orgánico del Cuerpo Nacional de Médicos Forenses, se establece que “corresponde al Director del Instituto de Toxicología, respecto a los médicos forenses que desempeñen puestos incluidos en sus relaciones de puestos de trabajo, las funciones que este Reglamento otorga a los Directores de los Institutos de Medicina Legal” [10].

Por último recordar que Montserrat Tura aparece en el ER en 2009, siendo conocedora de toda la trama que se destapa en ese momento [11] y dar las gracias a todos los que mantenéis vivo el hilo cada día.



Spoiler: FUENTES



[1] https://ifc.dpz.es/recursos/publicaciones/31/86/07rapunetal.pdf
[2] https://dialnet.unirioja.es/descarga/articulo/78642.pdf
[3] Normativa - Institutos de Medicina Legal y Ciencias Forenses
[4] https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1996/04/10/pdfs/C00001-00088.pdf
[5] La Audiencia de Barcelona ordena investigar las autopsias del Instituto Anatómico Forense
[6] BOE.es - BOE-A-1999-134 Resolución de 14 de diciembre de 1998, del Departamento de Justicia, por la que se resuelve el concurso de traslados entre funcionarios pertenecientes al Cuerpo de Médicos Forenses convocado por Resolución de 16 de octubre de 1998.
[7] https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2002/11/28/pdfs/A41763-41763.pdf
[8] https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2003/11/26/pdfs/A41983-41984.pdf
[9] Video Mequinenza
[10] BOE.es - BOE-A-1996-4718 Real Decreto 296/1996, de 23 de febrero, por el que se aprueba el Reglamento Orgánico del Cuerpo de Médicos Forenses.
[11] Página 28 http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/w...IDENTA-FISCAL-JEFE-CARTAS-SANTS-Y-LA-ROCA.pdf


----------



## javvi (10 May 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Sí me ha llamado la atención que los siete expedientes de 1996 donde figura un documento del doctor como director del IMLC sean posteriores a abril, pero sigo sin encontrarle el sentido a este tema y de InMatrix no volví a saber nada



Buenas, gracias a ti. Poca intervención, pero con mucha enjundia y al grano. De esto ya hablamos, yo sigo pensando que la explicación podría ser más prosaica de lo que parece.


javvi dijo:


> Pudiera ser que Ruiz también desobedeciese en ese asunto. No lo creo, siendo algo tan delicado, (algo que tirando del hilo podría acabar con el R-78. y supongo que eso es lo que nos atrae del ER).
> Pero el problema no está en Ruiz y Mena. El problema está ahora en los Royuela y sus colaboradores.
> No es lo mismo que se interprete que Ruiz engaña a Mena, que hacer como si no hubiesen leído lo que dice el manual básico de las fosas (que aparece en las notas de Almacellas: la primera de las tres fosas, pero la última que nos muestran los Royuela). Es muy simple, sólo tiene cuatro premisas: terreno público, no cultivable, lo suficiente blando para cavar con facilidad unos dos metros de profundidad y a más de treinta kilómetros del núcleo urbano.
> Los Royuela siguen con ese lugar a unos tres kilómetros de Vinaroz. Yo no recuerdo que hayan dicho: pensamos que Ruiz incumplió lo que le ordenó Mena, y al final, en vez de irse a treinta km de Vinaroz lo hicieron a sólo tres.
> ...



He repasado los ejemplos que pones: 92, 357 y 385. Recuerda los pasos: tenemos que distinguir el papel original robado de la fotocopia. Después se escanea para que lo veamos en la red. Los documentos hay que organizarlos, la empresa es titánica (vaya aquí mi homenaje a Martínez Grasa, que, lógicamente, algún error tuvo que cometer) 
¿qué parte la ponen los integrantes de la banda de criminales y qué parten la ponen el grupo de Royuela sobre las fotocopias?
Veamos el esquema:
Arriba, en un recuadro, Institut de Medicina Legal de Catalunya. c/ Balmes 7, 6º planta 08007 Barcelona.(aquí es verdad que es un poco raro, no consta nada relacionado con organismos públicos en esa dirección)
Una raya 
Debajo de la raya a la derecha dice COPIA. Eso quiere decir que es una copia. 
A la izquierda Josep Arimani i Manso. Director. Fijémonos en que el tipo de letra es totalmente distinto a lo que viene más abajo.
El modelo que sigue es siempre el mismo. Yo creo que el original está todo escrito a máquina y en catalán. Lo único a mano es la firma. Empieza: a la atenció d,en Josep María Mena y termina Atentament ... firma.
Esta es mi hipótesis: lo original es lo último, desde a la atenció hasta Atentament y firma.
Lo demás lo han puesto Royuela y &. Al clasificar los documentos localizan a Arimany como director del Instituto de Medicina Legal de Cataluña, pero no se dan cuenta de que el Instituto no existía en el 96. Arimany lo crea en el 2002, por tanto, ni él ni nadie podía ser director de algo que todavía no existía.


----------



## javvi (10 May 2021)

*CONTINUACIÓN DE LO ANTERIOR.*

Además, en las notas de Mena a Ruiz y de Ruiz a Mena de los mismos casos, hablan de "nuestro contacto en el laboratorio forense". Nunca dicen el director del Instituto.


----------



## javvi (10 May 2021)

*Juan Manuel nos habla de la gran injusticia 'amañada' contra el juez Fernando Presencia.
*


----------



## javvi (10 May 2021)

*Las pruebas del juicio contra el juez Presencia estaban falsificadas*


----------



## Sdenka (10 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Esta es mi hipótesis: lo original es lo último, desde a la atenció hasta Atentament y firma.
> Lo demás lo han puesto Royuela y &. Al clasificar los documentos localizan a Arimany como director del Instituto de Medicina Legal de Cataluña, pero no se dan cuenta de que el Instituto no existía en el 96. Arimany lo crea en el 2002, por tanto, ni él ni nadie podía ser director de algo que todavía no existía.



¿Por qué harían algo así? Si como dices lo original es lo último, y con eso ya basta para denunciar al autor del documento ¿para qué falsificarlo añadiendo lo de arriba?


----------



## javvi (10 May 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> ¿Por qué harían algo así? Si como dices lo original es lo último, y con eso ya basta para denunciar al autor del documento ¿para qué falsificarlo añadiendo lo de arriba?



Me he explicado mal. No pensaba en ninguna falsificación. Nosotros vemos el escaneo de una fotocopia. los Royuela tienen en sus manos las fotocopias de los originales, añaden unas notas para organizarse, clasificar, aclarar cuestiones. No debió ser fácil clasificar todo eso. Paradójicamente, las notas aclaratorias sobre las fotocopias, que luego son escaneadas. a nosotros nos pueden confundir, haciéndonos creer que esas notas son parte de los originales. No hay ninguna mala intención en ello. Cuando las notas están en el margen y con una caligrafía muy peculiar, lo vemos claro: eso es una nota que ellos mismos han escrito (los Royuela o algún colaborador). Pero si las notas están escritas a máquina, cosa que han podido hacer para poner orden en miles de documentos, separándolos en segmentos o apartados, esto nos puede llevar a confusión. No sé si, en vez de aclararlo. lo estoy oscureciendo más todavía.
Estaría bien que @inMatrix se volviese a pasar por aquí, ya que dice que sigue en contacto con los Royuela. Le podría consultar a Santiago, se disiparían todas las dudas.


----------



## javvi (11 May 2021)

*JOSEP ARIMANY MANSO Y RICARDO NAHMAN (MÉDICO FORENSE DE TEL-AVIV) ¿EL ESLABÓN PERDIDO DEL 11M?

Cronología de los hechos 11M*
Entre las 19:30 y las 21:00 - Pasan por el IFEMA, entre otros: El director general de la Policía, Díaz de Mera, el subdirector operativo de la Policía, Díaz Pintado, el jefe Superior de Policía de Madrid, Fernández Rancaño, la subsecretaria de Interior, María Dolores de Cospedal. (Fernando Múgica): en las dependencias del Ifema. Entre algunos mandos de los que allí estaban se corrió la voz de que se les había perdido una mochila con explosivos. Hubo revuelo y nervios durante varias horas... [Se presenta un equipo Tedax con perros a rastrear explosivos.

[Informe de la UCIE del 29 marzo 2004: Los primeros informes policiales afirman que la mochila de Vallecas se encontró en IFEMA, posteriormente la versión mudó a que la mochila apareció directamente en la comisaría de Puente de Vallecas.]

21:40 (J.M. Manrique García):...*Santiago Belloch* (hermano de Juan Alberto, el biministro de Justicia y de Interior...), a las 21'40 h informó a la SER de que entre los muertos podía haber un terrorista suicida, y que tres fuentes distintas así lo garantizaban..

21:45 aprox. Los últimos bultos del IFEMA/El Pozo llegan a la comisaría de Puente de Vallecas: En total son del orden de medio centenar de bultos (entre bolsos de señora, mochilas y bolsas de deporte) a revisar por 5 funcionarios

22:00 (CNI Luis del Pino 26 02 2017): "...dos sindicalistas de la Policía me contaron como...a las diez de la noche...recibieron la llamada de un compañero, que les dijo que en ese momento, 10 de la noche del 11M, estaba viajando una mochila-bomba desde IFEMA hasta Puente de Vallecas, porque habían localizado en IFEMA una mochila con una bomba, y la tenían que llevar a algún sitio más seguro..." (Cadena SER): "Tres fuentes distintas de la lucha antiterrorista han confirmado a la cadena SER que en el primer vagón del tren que explotaba antes de llegar a Atocha iba un terrorista suicida." (Fernando Múgica):...personal cercano a la embajada estadounidense. Los mismos que habían servido como tercera fuente a la cadena SER en la noticia sobre la aparición de terroristas suicidas en los trenes

23:45 (Cadena SER): El Gobierno español habría solicitado a Israel ayuda para identificar los restos mortales [de posibles suicidas]; "...la embajada de Israel en España ha confirmado esta petición...

12M

15:30 - (FM): Los atentados de Madrid pillan a los israelíes por sorpresa. Los primeros detenidos no pertenecen a las células que ellos están siguiendo. Pero lo que más les llama la atención es el hecho de que los investigadores españoles no acepten su ayuda.








A LA SALA SEGUNDA DE LO PENAL DEL TRIBUNAL SUPREMO - PDF Descargar libre


A LA SALA SEGUNDA DE LO PENAL DEL TRIBUNAL SUPREMO Gonzalo Luis Fontenla Vázquez, con DNI T, funcionario del centro penitenciario de La Lama (Pontevedra) sobre los 193 asesinatos cometidos en 4




docplayer.es





*ARTÍCULO DEL PSIQUIATRA FRANCISCO FERRE NAVARRETE. : SALUD MENTAL Y ATENTADOS TERRORISTAS. *

_Sin embargo, seguíamos interesados institucionalmente en movilizar el interés de los profesionales en la atención a víctimas de catástrofes y casualmente, el día *5 de marzo de 2004,* sólo seis días antes del fatídico 11-M, habíamos tenido en el Colegio de Médicos de Madrid una reunión con psiquiatras de Israel, concretamente de *Tel-Aviv *que nos estuvieron instruyendo acerca del tipo de asistencia, del modelo que ellos habían utilizado, curiosamente, con atentados que en aquella época estaban básicamente delimitados a Oriente Medio y que, ahora, como podemos ver, ya es algo extendido, que eran los atenta-dos suicidas con grandes destrozos materiales y humanos._



http://www.uniovi.net/uied/publicaciones/i2/libro_terrorismo_y_salud_publica.pdf



_El Gobierno español rechazó ayer el envío desde Israel de un equipo de tres médicos forenses procedentes del prestigioso Instituto Greenberg, que se encarga del reconocimiento de los cadáveres desfigurados cuando se producen atentados suicidas


El pasado jueves, en medio del desastre, forenses españoles hicieron llegar al Instituto Greenberg su solicitud de ayuda, habida cuenta de su amplio historial y experiencia durante la segunda Intifada.

Yehuda Hiss, director del instituto, señaló al diario Jerusalem Post que el ministro de Sanidad, Dan Naveh, de quien depende el centro, había dado su visto bueno para el envío de tres expertos. El grupo de especialistas estaría encabezado por el prestigioso doctor *Ricardo Nachban*, de origen argentino. En declaraciones a este diario, Hiss aseguró que su cometido principal sería ayudar en la identificación de los cadáveres.
Ayer a mediodía, sin embargo, la situación cambió, para asombro del director del instituto. Hiss reconoció que, a través del Ministerio de Exteriores israelí, había recibido un mensaje en que el *Gobierno español agradecía su colaboración, pero rechazaba el envío de su equipo por considerar que los médicos españoles podían afrontar la identificación en solitario*. Hiss deseó suerte al equipo español y recordó que sus forenses siguen preparados para volar._









El Gobierno rechaza la ayuda de un equipo forense de Israel


Los psiquiatras auguran inseguridad y miedo ante el futuro




www.diariocordoba.com





Aquí, el problema es que los nombres* yiddish, *cada uno lo escribe como le da la gana. Uno lo escribe mal, y como la prensa es un copia pega, el resto propaga el error. No hay ningún Ricardo Nachban, médico forense isrealí de origen argentino que podamos encontrar en la red. Pero sí _*Dr. Ricardo Nahman.*_
Los que recuerden a los míticos foreros Swing y olasarep/perasalo seguramente también recordarán a *belga197. *Una vez más, agradecemos a Don Luis que no haya borrado los comentarios de sus páginas.

_Digo que no tiene por qué haber sido un bulo, al menos de la SER, porque lo de los forenses parece que dejó rastro. PM, Shalom send condolences *The Spanish ambassador to Israel, Eudalao Mirapeix Martinez*, yesterday asked the Israel Health Ministry *to send a team of forensic experts to Madrid*, to help authorities there identify the bodies of people killed in the attacks. A three-member team from the National Institute for Forensic Medicine at Abu Kabir is to leave for Spain today. According to institut edirector, Prof. Yehuda Liss, all the members of the team - *Dr. Ricardo Nahman, Dr. Zipora Kahane and Dr. Arian Davidson* - are native Spanish speakers, which should help them in their work in Madrid. Eso mismo publicaba El Mundo varios días después. http://www.belt.es/noticias/2004/marzo/30/csi.htm En un principio, *Nachman y sus compañeros iban a venir a Madrid, a instancias del Gobierno español*, para colaborar en los trabajos.Pero, al final, los forenses de aquí vieron que se manejaban lo suficientemente bien sin necesidad de ayuda. Y como tercera fuente el propio Nahman se lo contó a ADN en una entrevista hace un par de años. http://www.adn.es/mundo/20080827/NWS-1678-nachman-habla-identificacion-cadaveres-barajas.html "Yo estaba con la maleta preparada para viajar a Madrid cuando nos llamaron para decirnos que finalmente prescindían de nuestra ayuda porque se estaban arreglando bien. No tenían ningún problema", explica. Parece que la petición sí existió, por lo tanto lo que difundió la SER no fue técnicamente un bulo. Lo que habrá que ver es quién y por qué hizo esa petición, por si hubiese mala intención. Es curioso que del ministerio de la ministra Palacios ya van tres: condena en la ONU, telegramas a la embajadas y petición de forenses a Israel. Sigo con el hilo._

Ese que cita belga197 es el que está bien escrito *Ricardo Nahman.* Junto a los doctores _*Zipora Kahane y Arian Davidson. *_todos forenses isrealíes, hablantes nativos de español. Con las maletas ya preparadas para volar hacia Madrid en cualquier momento. Y con la incomprensible negativa del Gobierno Español. Y de la directora del Instituto Anatómico Forense: Carmen Baladía.








Nada de eso fue un error


A eso de las 21:30 de la noche del 11-M, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero comenzaba una ronda de llamadas a los directores de los medios de comunicación, para decirles que su partido tenía información sobre la aparición de dos suicidas en los trenes, información que el gobierno del PP estaría ocultando.




www.libertaddigital.com









PM, Shalom send condolences


Prime Minister Ariel Sharon and Foreign Minister Silvan Shalom Both Extended Israel's Condolences to the Government and People of Spain Yesterday, After a Serie




www.haaretz.com




Recordemos lo aportado por olasarep ayer.


javvi dijo:


> 1. *Josep Arimany Manso. El forense que ofrece a Camen Baladía* veinte forenses con billete de avión la mañana del 11-M. Carmen Baladía agradece pero rehusa su ayuda. A pesar de ello, se presenta en IFEMA, sorprendiéndola. Será que soy un conspiranoico, pero ese temprano ofrecimiento, con veinte billetes de avión, me escama. Y más aún, si *en diciembre de 2003, creó una Comisión para actuar en grandes catástrofes*: Memoria del Instituto de Medicina Legal de Cataluña del 2004: “



Areminy se presenta en el Ifema para colaborar sin que nadie se lo pida. Además tiene veinte billetes de avión para traer más colaboradores. También hay unos forenses de Tel-aviv, con la maleta preparada, dispuestos a plantarse en el Ifema en cuestión de horas.
¿Y que tienen en común el dr Arimany y el dr Nahman aparte de pretender plantarse en el Ifema sin que nadie se lo pida?
Pues que ambos estuvieron también en la identificación de cadáveres del tsunami de Tailandia.
Y, además, nos lo cuentan en unas jornadas que se celebraron en Barcelona.


----------



## javvi (11 May 2021)

*Denuncia contra Margarita Robles por cuentas en paraísos fiscales. La UDEF contacta Royuela

*
















5 Hill St · 5 Hill St, Douglas, Isle of Man IM1 1EF, Isla de Man


5 Hill St, Douglas, Isle of Man IM1 1EF, Isla de Man




www.google.com


----------



## Duda Metódica (11 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *JUAN LUIS VALVERDE VILLARREAL: EL OTRO FORENSE*
> 
> Vemos en algunas notas, de las primeras, que antes de Josep Arimany Manso, había otro forense colaborador.
> Hay una carta a Cándido Pumpido en la que habla del director de Instituto Nacional de Toxicología: el doctor Juan Luis Valverde Villarreal. Son las notas referentes al asesinato de Javier Royuela Samit y su amigo Jorge Xurigué Blanch.
> ...



Las notas que figuran en las pags 5 a 7 del pdf que enlazas en tu post atribuidas a JL Valverde ex-director del Instituto Nacional de Toxicología de Barcelona me ofrecen serias dudas. En primer lugar no están redactadas en papel oficial del Instituto, papel que lleva el anagrama del instituto, escudos oficiales y demás sino en una hoja en blanco. En segundo lugar, por motivos que no vienen al caso, han pasado años atrás por mis manos algunos documentos del Instituto y en ellos la firma de Valverde era algo parecido a una J y una L, nada que ver con la firma que aparece en esas notas.

Se podría pensar, al igual que sucede con la famosa carta de Conde-Pumpido (que también me ofrece serias dudas) que cuando uno va a cometer una fechoría no usa su firma oficial ni papel oficial pero lo que más me tira para atrás es que en las notas, sobre todo en las dos últimas aparezcan unos detalles y pormenores que son innecesarios y cuya finalidad solo puede ser la de inculpar al supuesto autor de la nota. Es decir el supuesto autor de la nota se autoinculpa dando unos detalles que son a todas luces innecesarios y por tanto improcedentes.
Creo que unos hechos tan graves como los que denuncian los Royuela deben ser investigados y la documentación analizada por un juez y unos investigadores imparciales. Precisamente el hecho de que eso no se haya llevado a cabo ante reiteradas denuncias es algo que da credibilidad al expediente. Sin embargo mi impresión es que aquí no es oro todo lo que reluce y que, aparte de las incongruencias que ya se han comentado en este foro y en youtube, entre tanto papel hay documentos de dudosa procedencia y posiblemente de dudosa autenticidad.


----------



## Duda Metódica (11 May 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Hasta donde yo sé, en 1996 los Institutos de Medicina Legal sólo existían sobre el papel. Fue en marzo de ese año cuando se aprobó el reglamento de los IML [1], que pasarían a integrar los Institutos Anatómicos Forenses [2]. Pero las cosas de palacio van despacio y hasta septiembre del 98 no se constituirían los primeros IML en la Comunidad Valenciana. Le seguirían País Vasco (diciembre del 98), Navarra (noviembre del 2000), Cataluña (noviembre de 2001) y las demás posteriormente [3].
> 
> Es cierto que en abril del 96 se realiza el traspaso de funciones y servicios de la Administración del Estado a la Generalidad de Cataluña en materia de medios personales al servicio de la Administración de Justicia. Pero entonces los médicos forenses todavía estaban adscritos a un Juzgado o agrupación de Juzgados de Primera Instancia e Instrucción, dependiendo directamente de Jueces y Magistrados. Aún no se había estructurado el cuerpo de médicos forenses alrededor de los IML. De hecho en esa fecha, el doctor era forense en 1ª Instancia e Instrucción nº5 de Santa Coloma de Gramenet [4].
> 
> ...



Es chocante que aparezca Arimany como director del IMLC en notas relativas a fallecidos en fechas anteriores a la creación del IMLC. También lo es que en algunos casos de fallecidos en esas fechas aparezcan notas firmadas por Torres Royo. Buscando en google vemos que Torres Royo era jefe de la científica de los Mossos d'Esquadra. Las competencias de policia judicial de los mossos en Barcelona capital son muy posteriores a 1996, por lo que no tiene sentido que Torres Royo intervenga en la investigación de fallecimientos de esas fechas ocurridos en Barcelona ciudad y en los que la investigación correspondería a la policía judicial de la policía nacional. (podría ser que Torres Royo antes de ser jefe de p. científica en los mossos hubiese ostentado ese mismo cargo en la policía nacional?. Yo no he sido capaz de encontrar ningún dato que apunte en ese sentido).
Por último algo casual o quizás no tan casual: en los certificados de defunción de los casos 92 y 357 la dirección que consta como último domicilio es una misma dirección de Barcelona, solo varía el piso, en un caso 3º 3ª y en el otro 4º 2ª.


----------



## Peritta (11 May 2021)

Yo también le veo a la cosa una explicación más prosáica y conociendo a la administración primero nombrarían al cargo y luego harían el laboratorio. Y hasta que el nº4 no concluyera de montar el instalache no se hacía oficial la cosa y se haría el traspaso de las competencias, pero el cargo seguro que estaría ahí y su correspondiente aparato administrativo de Moneypennys o de funcicharos.

Aquí lo dice él mismo como si tuviera ya años en el cargo y el maremoto de Indonesia fue en el 2001:



Luego para mí que el Arimany éste ya era director de la medicina legal en Cataluña aún antes de haberse creado el instituto y haberse secesionado del de Madrid (independizado si lo miramos desde el otro lado).

De hecho le manda dos notas a Mena, una a través de Ruiz que debe de controlar la cosa forense y otra al García Peña que debía de controlar a la policía científica, diciéndole que todo está OK.

Don @javvi, ¿de dónde saca que lo del nº4 también es un encargo familiar?. No me ha parecido leer nada de la familia en las notas. Raro es que digan lo de la muerte cristiana en la esquela cuando le pegan un tiro, pero en las notas de Mena a Ruiz no aparece la familia y sí: necesito imperativamente que me saques de encima a este cabrón". 
Veo que están partiendo los .pdf a cachos y así son más manejables.
Coño, ya era hora.

El tipo podía estar de Rodriguez y la familia encontrarse con él incinerado al regresar si es que estaban de vacaciones en las Chimbambas. Ya pasó con una chachapanchita que cuidaba a una anciana en un barrio de Madrid que vinieron las hijas, cuando se enteraron de que se había muerto su madre, creo que desde Almería y la chacha estaba en el piso porque decía que la anciana se lo había dejado y que las hijas fueran a preguntar a las cenizas.

No sé al final qué pasó con ese caso, pero se llama política de hechos consumados.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (12 May 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Don @javvi, ¿de dónde saca que lo del nº4 también es un encargo familiar?. No me ha parecido leer nada de la familia en las notas



Lo saco de dos pdfs:
1º Relación de asesinatos cometidos por el fiscal Mena Álvarez. Caso 04


http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/1.-RELACI%C3%93N-DE-ASESINATOS-COMETIDOS-POR-JOSE-M%C2%AA-MENA-FISCAL-Y-SUS-COMPLICES.pdf


2º Presupuestos de asesinatos cometidos por el fiscal Mena Álvarez. Cuidado porque hay dos pdfs titulados igual. Este es el más corto. Página 10 de 31, yendo de arriba a abajo. Encargo de su esposa: Clotilde Juncadella Sans.


Presupuestos de asesinatos cometidos por el fiscal Mena Álvarez – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña





Duda Metódica dijo:


> por motivos que no vienen al caso, han pasado años atrás por mis manos algunos documentos del Instituto y en ellos la firma de Valverde era algo parecido a una J y una L, nada que ver con la firma que aparece en esas notas.



Comentario muy misterioso. Como de alguien que ha trabajado en ese entorno y sabe muy bien de lo que habla. Una de dos: o tienes en tus manos el documento y sería muy útil que lo fotografiases y añadieses al hilo, o, si no, si hablas de memoria, de algo de hace años, eres como Funes el memorioso del cuento de Borges, que tenía el síndrome de recordar absolutamente todo, o sea, de no olvidar nada. ¿te puedes acordar de una firma vista, de pasada, hace años? ¿te pasa con todas las firmas que pasan por tus ojos? ¿o te fijaste, especialmente, en esta del Dr Valverde? ¿o es que por motivos laborales, digamos, durante un tiempo te llegaron muchos documentos firmados por este hombre y te familiarizaste con su firma como nosotros lo estamos ya con la de Mena o Arimany? 


Duda Metódica dijo:


> Las notas que figuran en las pags 5 a 7 del pdf que enlazas en tu post atribuidas a JL Valverde ex-director del Instituto Nacional de Toxicología de Barcelona me ofrecen serias dudas.





Duda Metódica dijo:


> cuando uno va a cometer una fechoría no usa su firma oficial ni papel oficial pero lo que más me tira para atrás es que en las notas, sobre todo en las dos últimas aparezcan unos detalles y pormenores que son innecesarios y cuya finalidad solo puede ser la de inculpar al supuesto autor de la nota.



Esto también es bastante raro porque es lo que pensamos todos cuando nos encontramos con el ER. por primera vez. Lo extraño es que te ofrezcan dudas esas notas concretas, cuando todo el ER es así. Ya se ha explicado muchas veces el por qué de estas notas: por el volumen mastodóntico de la trama y, para mí, lo más importante, cuando uno entra en estas tramas, lo primero que tiene que hacer es algo que le autoinculpe. Así ya no puede denunciar a los demás. Caería él mismo con ellos.



Duda Metódica dijo:


> podría ser que Torres Royo antes de ser jefe de p. científica en los mossos hubiese ostentado ese mismo cargo en la policía nacional?. Yo no he sido capaz de encontrar ningún dato que apunte en ese sentido







__





BOE.es - BOE-A-1996-15506 Orden de 20 de junio de 1996 por la que se nombran Funcionarios Facultativos y Técnicos del Cuerpo Nacional de Policía a los aspirantes que han superado el proceso selectivo reglamentariamente establecido.







boe.es


----------



## javvi (12 May 2021)

*Alberto Royuela con José Antonio Serrano de ACODAP, este pasado domingo
*


----------



## Sdenka (12 May 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Las competencias de policia judicial de los mossos en Barcelona capital son muy posteriores a 1996, por lo que no tiene sentido que Torres Royo intervenga en la investigación de fallecimientos de esas fechas ocurridos en Barcelona ciudad y en los que la investigación correspondería a la policía judicial de la policía nacional.



¿Puedes explicar esto por favor? Pensaba que a partir de la Ley 10/1994 del 11 de julio las unidades de Policía Judicial de los Mossos tenían las mismas obligaciones y competencias que las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado.


----------



## Duda Metódica (12 May 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicar esto por favor? Pensaba que a partir de la Ley 10/1994 del 11 de julio las unidades de Policía Judicial de los Mossos tenían las mismas obligaciones y competencias que las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado.



Creo que el despliegue de los mossos en Barcelona capital no tuvo lugar antes de 2004 o 2005, por lo que las competencias de policía judicialen Barcelona capital en 1996 serían de la policía nacional. No obstante la cuestión es irrelevante desde el momento en que javvi ha aclarado que Torres Royo estaba en 1996 en la policía nacional.


----------



## Duda Metódica (12 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Comentario muy misterioso. Como de alguien que ha trabajado en ese entorno y sabe muy bien de lo que habla. Una de dos: o tienes en tus manos el documento y sería muy útil que lo fotografiases y añadieses al hilo, o, si no, si hablas de memoria, de algo de hace años, eres como Funes el memorioso del cuento de Borges, que tenía el síndrome de recordar absolutamente todo, o sea, de no olvidar nada. ¿te puedes acordar de una firma vista, de pasada, hace años? ¿te pasa con todas las firmas que pasan por tus ojos? ¿o te fijaste, especialmente, en esta del Dr Valverde? ¿o es que por motivos laborales, digamos, durante un tiempo te llegaron muchos documentos firmados por este hombre y te familiarizaste con su firma como nosotros lo estamos ya con la de Mena o Arimany?
> 
> 
> Esto también es bastante raro porque es lo que pensamos todos cuando nos encontramos con el ER. por primera vez. Lo extraño es que te ofrezcan dudas esas notas concretas, cuando todo el ER es así. Ya se ha explicado muchas veces el por qué de estas notas: por el volumen mastodóntico de la trama y, para mí, lo más importante, cuando uno entra en estas tramas, lo primero que tiene que hacer es algo que le autoinculpe. Así ya no puede denunciar a los demás. Caería él mismo con ellos.
> ...



No pretendo ser misterioso, pero es obvio que no quiero entrar en detalles sobre mis circunstancias personales. Si que te puedo asegurar que la firma que yo recuerdo haber visto en algunos documentos del Instituto era muy simple, una J y una L, y no se parece en nada a la de las notas. Desconozco si esa es su única firma o si además tiene otrás.

*EDITO*: En la pag 3 de este pdf se puede ver la firma "oficial" de Valverde: https://hereditas.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/Certificado-Hereditas-GEP-ISFG-2011-min.pdf

Respecto a lo de que todo el ER es así, discrepo. No son así por ejemplo las notas atribuidas a Arimany, que se limitan a decir que "se informará en el sentido favorable a sus intereses" y poca cosa más. Lo que me llama la atención es que el entonces director del Instituto de Toxicología no procediera del mismo modo que Arimany, sino que por contra, en alguna de las notas que se le atribuyen en el expediente, entrara en detalles que a mi modo de ver son innecesarios.


----------



## Uritorco (12 May 2021)




----------



## javvi (12 May 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> *EDITO*: En la pag 3 de este pdf se puede ver la firma "oficial" de Valverde: https://hereditas.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/Certificado-Hereditas-GEP-ISFG-2011-min.pdf



Touché, evidentemente, no es la misma firma. Otro agujero negro más del Expediente Royuela.


----------



## javvi (12 May 2021)

*CASO 004. CLOTILDE JUNCADELLA CAMP, QUE NO SANS*
A la confusión del asesinato de Ramón Bach Portabella, que un pdf se dice que es porque tiene unos documentos muy delicados relativos al Instituto Anatómico Forense y en otros pdfs es un encargo de su propia mujer. Clotilde Juncadella Sans, hay que añadir que, además, está mal el nombre: se llama Clotilde Juncadella Camp.


----------



## alvarinaitis (13 May 2021)

Par favar , un link para el programa de ayer en RAC Mallorca? 
Es que no encuentro en la sección de podcasts , lo que pusieran anoche en la radio, ni en youtube , ni google ni na ..

Gracias de antemano. Saludos.


----------



## Sdenka (13 May 2021)

alvarinaitis dijo:


> Par favar , un link para el programa de ayer en RAC Mallorca?
> Es que no encuentro en la sección de podcasts , lo que pusieran anoche en la radio, ni en youtube , ni google ni na ..
> 
> Gracias de antemano. Saludos.











NOCHE DE BRUJAS 12 MAY 2021 2Hora - NOCHE DE BRUJAS - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de NOCHE DE BRUJAS gratis. TODOS LOS MIÉRCOLES DE 21H A 23H EN RAC MALLORCA 89.2FM Y EN WWW.RACMALLORCA.ES Programa: NOCHE DE BRUJAS . Canal: RacMallorca 89.2. Tiempo: 01:00:00 Subido 13/05 a las 00:18:42 69957695




go.ivoox.com


----------



## alvarinaitis (13 May 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> NOCHE DE BRUJAS 12 MAY 2021 2Hora - NOCHE DE BRUJAS - Podcast en iVoox
> 
> 
> Escucha y descarga los episodios de NOCHE DE BRUJAS gratis. TODOS LOS MIÉRCOLES DE 21H A 23H EN RAC MALLORCA 89.2FM Y EN WWW.RACMALLORCA.ES Programa: NOCHE DE BRUJAS . Canal: RacMallorca 89.2. Tiempo: 01:00:00 Subido 13/05 a las 00:18:42 69957695
> ...



muy agradecido. Tenga usted buen día.


----------



## Sdenka (13 May 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> No pido que los Royuela localicen al sicario guardia civil de Javier Royuela y le metan una soba mientras lo graban y suben a internet para darle más jugo al ER, pero hombre, lo que no entiendo es por qué de todos los vídeos que tienen en el canal, no tienen uno solo informando a la gente de ese sicario



Video nº29 del 6 de agosto de 2019:

_El que asesinó a mi hijo está trabajando en Canarias, el otro está trabajando en Zaragoza, el otro, un delincuente, el que estuvo allí hasta que murió mi hijo, está en Andalucía. Y así podría contarles dónde están todos ellos. Los he denunciado a todos los juzgados y aún es el momento que se tengan que instruir diligencias contra esta gente. _



javvi dijo:


> Sería cuestión de echarle una tarde repasando pdfs. Es posible que Peña y Ruiz no se conozcan ¿o sí? El que tiene acceso al cajón del despacho de Mena es Ruiz, el otro me suena que no.



Por las notas que aparecen en la querella de 2006, yo interpreto que sí se conocían ya en el año 93:

Doc. Nº98 (nota de Ruiz a Garrido): _Peña se ha enterado de un problema que tienes con el ayuntamiento de Tordera y le ha faltado tiempo para malmeter en tu contra, poniéndote ante Mena como un ludópata empedernido. Te lo comunico para que sepas que Mena está al corriente de ese problema gracias al cabrón de Juan Manuel. Te mantendré informado._

Doc. Nº122 (nota de Peña a Mena): _Garrido ha cogido las 200.000 pesetas. Se ha ido realmente acojonado. Ya le he dicho que le agradezca a Ruiz que no haya acabado en una alcantarilla. Caso cerrado._

Y Peña también tenía acceso al cajón, tienes un ejemplo en el nº63.


----------



## Duda Metódica (13 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Touché, evidentemente, no es la misma firma. Otro agujero negro más del Expediente Royuela.



Supongo que Arimany fundamentará su querella o denuncia en que la firma que aparece en las notas que a él se le atribuyen en el expediente, no es suya. Aquí está la "buena": http://ics.gencat.cat/web/.content/documents/transparencia/convenis/2335A.pdf


----------



## Uritorco (13 May 2021)

Los dos últimos vídeos de hoy.


----------



## javvi (14 May 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Supongo que Arimany fundamentará su querella o denuncia en que la firma que aparece en las notas que a él se le atribuyen en el expediente, no es suya. Aquí está la "buena": http://ics.gencat.cat/web/.content/documents/transparencia/convenis/2335A.pdf



¿Entonces? ¿cómo interpretamos todo esto? ¿es posible que esta gente tenga varias firmas y que usen una u otra según el caso? 
Se podría decir que el dr Arimany ha ensayado una nueva firma a raíz de las denuncias del canal de youtube, pero el texto es del 25 de mayo de 2019. Creo recordar que el canal empezó ya en el 2020.
En teoría, aunque sean firmas totalmente distintas, un perito caligráfico puede dictaminar si se trata de la misma persona o no. No hay más que ver alguna muestra que tenemos, como la del austriaco, que reconoce que no habla una palabra de español. Al perito austriaco lo que le interesa es si la ele de un texto tiene la mismas particularidades que la ele del otro texto: que si hace así, que si hace asá. Cuestiones muy sutiles, con aparatos muy sofisticados.
Si no, estos papeles que aportas, que no voy a preguntar de dónde salen, tiran por tierra todo el Expediente Royuela. A no ser que se demuestre que los falsificados sean los que aportas tú. No digo que los hayas falsificado tú. Puede ser que haya llegado a tus manos algo ya falsificado.


----------



## javvi (14 May 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Supongo que Arimany fundamentará su querella o denuncia en que la firma que aparece en las notas que a él se le atribuyen en el expediente, no es suya. Aquí está la "buena": http://ics.gencat.cat/web/.content/documents/transparencia/convenis/2335A.pdf



Tenemos el precedente en el pdf de la última carta de Mena a J. Irigaray Gª de la Serrana en el 2006. Mena cuenta que intentaron colar un texto con una falsa caligrafía suya, pero Royuela no cayó en la trampa. Debe estar bien asesorado.


----------



## javvi (14 May 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Video nº29 del 6 de agosto de 2019:
> 
> _El que asesinó a mi hijo está trabajando en Canarias, el otro está trabajando en Zaragoza, el otro, un delincuente, el que estuvo allí hasta que murió mi hijo, está en Andalucía. Y así podría contarles dónde están todos ellos. Los he denunciado a todos los juzgados y aún es el momento que se tengan que instruir diligencias contra esta gente. _
> 
> ...



Yo también lo he estado mirando desde que escribí ese poste. Tenemos, por ejemplo, caso 53. Mena le dice a Ruiz: "habla con Juan Manuel (Gª Peña) ,está en su casa, para que contacte con la p. científica." No sólo se conocen, sino que además, saben dónde viven. Lo mismo en el 63, ambos de la Operación ´Chumi.


----------



## javvi (14 May 2021)

*SERHANE BEN ABDELMAJID FAKHET: EL TUNECINO*


Nacido el 10 de julio de 1968 en Túnez y, presuntamente, fallecido en Leganés el 3 de abril del 2004, se le atribuye uno de los papeles principales de los atentados del 11 de marzo del 2004.






En la denuncia en La Audiencia Nacional de Royuela y Martínez Grasa de diciembre del 2004, 
el Tunecino es beneficiario de unos depósitos en el Banque Leu de Ginebra. Se habla de cien depósitos. El párrafo se repite tres veces, no queda claro si son tres tandas de cien depósitos, o sea, en total 300, o si se repite el párrafo por otro motivo desconocido. Cada depósito es de 1200 francos suizos, lo que, al cambio de hoy, sería unos 1000 euros cada uno. Si son 100 depósitos equivaldría a 100.000 euros en total y si fuesen 300 depósitos unos 300.000.

El titular de la cuenta es Joseba Aranzábal Otamendi. Según la denuncia, todos los titulares pertenecen al entorno de Herri Batasuna. Con este nombre y apellidos no encontramos ninguna información.

Estos depósitos, al igual de los de los otros árabes, se abren justo un mes antes de los atentados: es decir, el 11 de febrero del 2004. 
El Tunecino estaba vigilado por la Policía Nacional, cada paso que daba, vigilancia que cesa justo seis días después de que se le abriese la cuenta en el banco suizo: el 17 de marzo del 2004. Los agentes que le seguían recibieron la orden de olvidarse del Tunecino y dedicarse a preparar la seguridad de la boda del príncipe Felipe con la republicana Leticia, que se celebraría el 22 de mayo del 2004. dos meses y unos días después del atentado. 
Es decir, ya no es sólo que las FCSE y el CNI estuviesen avisados de que ETA pretendía atentar, durante la campaña electoral, en la capital y teniendo como objetivo a RENFE, con un mapa del corredor de Henares que le incautaron al comando detenido el día 29 de ese mes. Es que, al menos desde el 17 de febrero se pusieron a trabajar en la seguridad de la boda.

_Había que vigilar la zona con semanas de antelación, planear rutas de escape, controlar a los movimientos radicales, la inviolabilidad del subsuelo, garantizar la existencia de inhibidores electrónicos suficientes para frustrar posibles ataques remotos, velar por la seguridad de todos los invitados y, sobre todo, anular las principales amenazas para la Seguridad que tenía el país -la banda terrorista ETA y el terrorismo islámico- para que no aprovecharan el evento para atentar.
Aquel trabajo, junto con todas las labores de Inteligencia, recibió el nombre en clave de *operación Axis*, mientras que la seguridad de los invitados y el control sobre el terreno fue apodado *operación Lazo*. Según datos oficiales, ese dispositivo de seguridad costó en total siete millones de euros e involucró a *20.000 agentes.* _

20.00 completos inútiles y siete millones de euros tirados a la basura, porque el Tunecino era más listo que todos ellos juntos. Con un presupuesto entre 100.00 y 300.000 euros se la coló de matute a nuestras FCSE.

Tengamos en cuenta que de la estación de Atocha a la Catedral de la Almudena, donde se casaron, hay poco más de dos km. 

También la Guardia Civil se dedicó principalmente a la boda.

_Fuentes consultadas por EL ESPAÑOL reconocen que, en esa fechas, también los agentes de Información de la Guardia Civil en Madrid estaban centrados en gran medida en la seguridad de la boda de Felipe VI.




_

Eso sí, debieron aplicarse para la boda, cuyas medidas de seguridad incluyeron ese fin de semana la vigilancia se extremó: 
_se llevó a cabo el cierre de fronteras y del espacio aéreo de Madrid; dos AWACS de la OTAN reforzaron aún más la seguridad. Ambos aparatos permanecieron durante el fin de semana en la base, al igual que los 25 efectivos de la OTAN, en su mayoría británicos, que participaron en el operativo




_





elmundo.es - Extrema vigilancia en Madrid










La Policía dejó de seguir a 'El Tunecino' un mes antes del 11-M para proteger la boda de Felipe VI


Los agentes que investigaban al terrorista fueron requeridos el 17 de febrero de 2004 para garantizar la seguridad del acontecimiento.




www.elespanol.com




La caravana de Cañaveras








Boda de Felipe de Borbón y Letizia Ortiz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Aunque la mayor parte de estos agentes se dedicaron a la boda, el seguimiento del Tunecino no cesó del todo hasta tres días antes de los atentados: que también es mala suerte que no hubieran aguantado unos días más. 

_Las pesquisas prosiguieron cada dos o tres días. La última, según la documentación consultada por EL ESPAÑOL, se produce el 8 de marzo. Solo tres días después, El Tunecino y sus compañeros perpetraron el peor atentado de la historia de España. El 3 de abril *murió en la explosión del piso de Leganés*, cuando él y otros yihadistas habían sido cercados por la Policía._








El gran error del 11-M: así burló 'El Tunecino' a la Policía tras más de un centenar de seguimientos


Los agentes pincharon sus teléfonos y monitorizaron sus movimientos hasta tres días antes de los atentados sin llegar a averiguar sus planes.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Sdenka (14 May 2021)

El último video de los Pujol me ha recordado aquella conversación entre de la Rosa y el pequeño Nicolás, que no tiene desperdicio: 





Duda Metódica dijo:


> Supongo que Arimany fundamentará su querella o denuncia en que la firma que aparece en las notas que a él se le atribuyen en el expediente, no es suya. Aquí está la "buena": http://ics.gencat.cat/web/.content/documents/transparencia/convenis/2335A.pdf



Aquí la misma, aunque algo diferente: https://www.vic.cat/fitxers/2arimany-registre-dinteressos.pdf



javvi dijo:


> ¿Entonces? ¿cómo interpretamos todo esto? ¿es posible que esta gente tenga varias firmas y que usen una u otra según el caso?



Esa es la explicación que ha dado Santiago en varios videos, que tendrían dos firmas, la oficial y la del lado oscuro.


----------



## Duda Metódica (14 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> ¿Entonces? ¿cómo interpretamos todo esto? ¿es posible que esta gente tenga varias firmas y que usen una u otra según el caso?
> Se podría decir que el dr Arimany ha ensayado una nueva firma a raíz de las denuncias del canal de youtube, pero el texto es del 25 de mayo de 2019. Creo recordar que el canal empezó ya en el 2020.
> En teoría, aunque sean firmas totalmente distintas, un perito caligráfico puede dictaminar si se trata de la misma persona o no. No hay más que ver alguna muestra que tenemos, como la del austriaco, que reconoce que no habla una palabra de español. Al perito austriaco lo que le interesa es si la ele de un texto tiene la mismas particularidades que la ele del otro texto: que si hace así, que si hace asá. Cuestiones muy sutiles, con aparatos muy sofisticados.
> Si no, estos papeles que aportas, que no voy a preguntar de dónde salen, tiran por tierra todo el Expediente Royuela. A no ser que se demuestre que los falsificados sean los que aportas tú. No digo que los hayas falsificado tú. Puede ser que haya llegado a tus manos algo ya falsificado.





javvi dijo:


> Tenemos el precedente en el pdf de la última carta de Mena a J. Irigaray Gª de la Serrana en el 2006. Mena cuenta que intentaron colar un texto con una falsa caligrafía suya, pero Royuela no cayó en la trampa. Debe estar bien asesorado.





Sdenka dijo:


> Aquí la misma, aunque algo diferente: https://www.vic.cat/fitxers/2arimany-registre-dinteressos.pdf
> 
> Esa es la explicación que ha dado Santiago en varios videos, que tendrían dos firmas, la oficial y la del lado oscuro.



Mis humildes aportaciones se limitan a tener buena memoria y a un par de links a documentos que están en internet. Ni dispongo de información privilegiada ni de capacidad para falsificar nada.

Respecto a las firmas es obvio que cada cual puede ir usando la que le convenga según la situación y el momento. Eso es trabajo de los peritos caligráficos. A mi lo que me hizo dudar de las notas del director del instituto de toxicología, fue más el contenido de la nota que los aspectos formales.

En cuanto a la autenticidad del ER, a mi modo de ver no es lo mismo las montañas de papeles con una caligrafía peritada que otros documentos, en muchos casos, de origen incierto. Cabe la posibilidad de que haya documentos falsos colados intencionadamente para desvirtuar las acusaciones, o también que alguien bajo la convicción o casi certeza de culpabilidad de los implicados en el expediente, haya querido apuntalar unos hechos para los que no hay suficientes pruebas fabricando algún papel falso.

El problema mayor es que no hay una investigación policial sobre lo que se describe en los papeles del expediente. En mi opinión solo con esos papeles es muy difícil que esto salga adelante en un juzgado. En el caso del policía Serrano no solo hay papeles, también está el afectado. Cuando Serrano denuncie ante los tribunales podremos hacernos una idea de la suerte que pueden correr el resto de casos del expediente.


----------



## javvi (14 May 2021)

*El fiscal Mena y el Abad extorsionado ocultaron abusos sexuales en la Escolanía de Montserrat*














*Cassià Just





Cassià Just - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org










*


----------



## Sdenka (14 May 2021)

Qué horror lo del último video. Hace un par de años hubo una investigación sobre abusos en Montserrat:

Las víctimas de abusos sexuales de un monje de Montserrat ponen en jaque a la abadía: “Lo sabían y lo encubrieron”

_[…] "Han encubierto durante años un caso de delitos sexuales; lo sabían y lo ocultaron", sostiene Miguel Ángel Hurtado, la primera víctima que habló de los abusos sufridos por Soler, en el documental de Netflix Examen de conciencia. A él se le han sumado en los últimos días otras siete personas que, siendo adolescentes, sufrieron tocamientos en los genitales por parte de este eclesiástico, que falleció en 2007.

[…] A raíz de los casos que han aflorado en los últimos días, otra sombra que se cierne sobre Montserrat es la de si conocieron los abusos antes de que los denunciara Hurtado. El diario ‘Ara’ publicó un caso, de 1978, en el que un amigo de una víctima, que se mantuvo en el anonimato, aseguró que se lo hizo llegar al entonces abad, Cassià Just. Este caso probaría que la abadía lo supo desde décadas antes de que lo contara Hurtado, pero fuentes del monasterio lo niegan tajantemente, y tanto Just como Bardolet, los dos antecesores del abad actual, han fallecido ya. _

Miguel Ángel Hurtado, que en ese momento puso en circulación el correo abusos.montserrat@gmail.com para animar a denunciar, escribió posteriormente un libro sobre el tema llamado “El manual del silencio”, un título que también describe muy bien el propio ER.


----------



## javvi (14 May 2021)

*CASO 765 ROMÁN LARIO GARCÍA.*

_Ha fallecido cristianamente en Barcelona, a la edad de 59 años, el día 3 de noviembre de 2006. (E.P.D.) Sus primos, *Emilio *y *Úrsula*; sobrinos, *Conxi* y *Alberto*, y* demás familia* lo comunican a sus amigos y conocidos y les ruegan un recuerdo en sus oraciones. La ceremonia religiosa para el eterno reposo de su alma tendrá lugar mañana, día 5 de noviembre de 2006, a las12.50 horas, en el tanatorio de Les Corts de Serveis Funeraris de Barcelona. A continuación se trasladará al cementerio de Les Corts. No se invita particularmente._





__





Edición del sábado, 04 noviembre 2006, página 38 - Hemeroteca - Lavanguardia.es


Previsualiza el ejemplar de La Vanguardia - Hemeroteca - Lavanguardia.es




hemeroteca.lavanguardia.com





Nota de Ruiz a Mena:

_Siguiendo sus instrucciones, le comunico que en fecha de ayer se procedió a la intimidación física de la familia del fallecido al objeto de forzar su retirada o inhibición de las diligencias de referencia, acción que mi equipo realizó con la máxima efectividad y contundencia.


_


----------



## Stock Option (14 May 2021)

Para volver a lo de la parida de ETA y el 11M me voy directamente a los archivos de Fedeguico y Pedro Jeta. 

En fin, solo con eso me vale para saber que todo es HUMO.


----------



## redon18 (14 May 2021)

Stock Option dijo:


> Para volver a lo de la parida de ETA y el 11M me voy directamente a los archivos de Fedeguico y Pedro Jeta.
> 
> En fin, solo con eso me vale para saber que todo es HUMO.



En algún vídeo que vi hace tiempo, ya se veían algunas cosas ilógicas respecto a historias que había contado en otros vídeos.
No se que pretende este hombre queriendo levantar tanta expectación


----------



## Peritta (16 May 2021)

Vaya, parece que para oír el Noche de Brujas del 12 de Mayo hay que estar suscrito a ivoox ése y no lo he podido escuchar.
Bueno, como parece que la cosa no ha generado comentarios por parte de usteds-vosotros, he de suponer que no hayan dicho nada que no supiéramos ya.

Total que voy a poner a sonar a las niñas del k-pop en la otra pestaña para no acabar renegando de todo el género humano.




javvi dijo:


> Lo saco de dos pdfs:
> 1º Relación de asesinatos cometidos por el fiscal Mena Álvarez. Caso 04
> 
> 
> ...



El primer .pdf parece un excell de ésos elaborado por los Royuela para tener una lista de muertos, fechas, etc.
El segundo es el que le da credibilidad al encargo familiar frente al encargo forzado por el Arimany Manso. Pero me extraña que el Mena pierda tiempo en elaborar -a posteriori- esas notas de presupuestos sin que aparezca lo presupuestado -y lo cobrado- por ninguna parte.
Y es que las notas del segundo .pdf son elaboradas tras el deceso ya que empiezan con:

Fallecido.-....

Si no, hubiera escrito "A fallecer" u "Objetivo" o algo.

Lo que le da credibilidad es que están todas escritas en el mismo papel cuadriculado y no unas en un papel y otras en otro. ¿Estaba haciendo inventario?. ¿Poniendo en limpio las notas y destruyendo las notas viejas y por éso no encontramos la versión de la autoría familiar en el expediente manuscrito y sí la versión de la autoría por los informes forenses?.
En cualquier caso muy raras me parecen estas notas a posteriori.

Raro también que no encontremos nada en la red (tampoco tengo yo mucha soltura buscando ¿eh?) del Ramón Bach Portavella más que la nota de sociedad de cuando se casó y la esquela de cuando se murió. Y éso que debía ser un tío listo con gafas ya que le encargan que monte el instalache del instituto de medicina legal. Luego debía de tener un curriculum más o menos amplio y, sin embargo, no le conocemos ninguna participación en ningún proyecto u obra ingenieril.
No sé, a lo mejor ha pasado la mayor parte de su vida en el extranjero.




javvi dijo:


> *SERHANE BEN ABDELMAJID FAKHET: EL TUNECINO*



Sí, seguro que El Tunecino moriría en la explosión (explosiones según la versión oficial ya que lo que explotáron fueron los chalecos y cinturones explosivos que decían que llevaban, amén de los pantalones puestos del revés) de Leganés, porque lo certificaría el Arimany éste tras pruebas dactiloscopias aunque no había manos para todos.

Aún sigo sin saber cómo murió exactamente el Geo Torronteras pero supongo que a éste también le harían la prueba dactiloscópika en lugar de la autopsia.
Lo suyo sería preguntar a alguno de los de aquél equipo de forenses, pues si vino en avión gastando uno de aquellos 20 billetes quedará prueba en los archivos de la administración (a menos que la Moneypenny haya dado el cambiazo) y no podrá escaquearse y decir que no estuvo en Madrid.

No sé cuando entregarían los de la TEDAX el mando del operativo (creo que deben de tomarlo cada vez que hay una explosión), pero es evidente que en el caso de Leganés los forenses llegarían en seguidita y tomarían el mando de la cosa y por el rigor mortis y otros aspectos evidentes a los ojos de un forense experto podrían saber si los "inmolaos" murieron a la misma hora que el Geo Torronteras

o no.

Pero cuando alguien menciona al Tunecino don @javvi a mi _me se_ viene a la cabeza El Cartagena, que vio al Tunecino con no sé quién y no pudo seguirles con el coche, el suyo, el propio, el único que tenía para espiar, porque los de la CNI le roneaban los 700€ que costaba arreglar la avería. Total que llamó a los anacletos y le dijeron que llamara el lunes. Luego desde entonces tengo el barrunto de que nuestros agentes secretos solo espían de lunes a viernes.

El Cartagena éste era un charlie subcontratao, mu formal y mu metódico, informático creo que de Caja Madrid o alguna cárnica subcontratada, que grababa las conversaciones y tomaba notas, y las pasaba luego a diskettes (aún no se habían inventao las USB), de las reuniones que mantenía con sus "controladores" policiales y que el juez Del Olmo le mandó borrar y destruir (es que da un poquillo de vergüenza que el controlao grabara y tomara notas y los controladores no).

El que también mandara desguazar y achatarrar los vagones es una suposición mía porque en el sumario dice un par de veces que los peritos hicieron en los trenes sus peritajes y mediciones "con el debido aprovechamiento".

Sí, la versión oficial dice que el que salió a tirar la basura y que a golpe de calcetín y sin ser sobrino de El Guerroug ni nieto del Saouid Aouita logró sortear dos cordones policiales, dos, y corriendo, corriendo llegó hasta Serbia o nosedónde que le pillaron año y pico después era el Abdelmajid Bouchar, pero para mí que era El Cartagena.

-Vas al piso, llamas y nos espías por allí un poquillo.
-¿Y qué digo si me preguntan que cómo es que conozco el piso?.

Total que pienso que el salió por patas -y no a tirar la basura- y que los de los cordones policiales le dejaron pasar fue El Cartagena.

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (16 May 2021)

Arriba España señor Alberto.

Yo también soy de su opinión y debían de apabullarnos con notas, que es lo que le da credibilidad al "Expediente Royuela" para que se convierta en el "Caso Mena".
Pero quienes convierten los "expedientes" en "casos" no somos nosotros señor Alberto sino los de la judicatura.

¿Cuántas de ésas notas de coches "tuneados" hay?. Y no me vale con un número aproximado, que seguro que a menos que sigan apareciendo notas entre los papeles no revisados, alguien las habrá contado.
Y digo "tuneados" porque ellos no los roban, sólo los receptan y los venden.
¿Hay notas de pago de Mena a Helen Merx?.

Parece que Ruiz ya tiene al comprador antes de que Helen le proporcione el vehículo y avisa a Mena de que la transferencia ya está hecha.
Me extraña que no se mencione al comprador ya que habrá dos tíos que compren un Lotus o un Ferrari. Tal vez sea Mena quien encuentre al comprador, por los círculos patricios por donde se moverá digo, y entonces aún me extraña más que no le mencione pues siempre anda ávido de información sobre gente que tiene dinero.

Tienen que tener un taller y de los buenos para maquillar los coches y para almacenarlos. Y los mecánicos bien pagados para que tuvieran la boca cerrada. No creo que usaran las instalaciones policiales porque esos coches cantan allá por donde van.

También tienen que tener infiltrados en tráfico, o en Hacienda o en Industria, o donde puñetas se declaren estas cosas.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o aandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 May 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Qué horror lo del último video. Hace un par de años hubo una investigación sobre abusos en Montserrat:
> 
> Las víctimas de abusos sexuales de un monje de Montserrat ponen en jaque a la abadía: “Lo sabían y lo encubrieron”
> 
> ...





Los culeTs puberes le salieron caros al corrupto del abad y un regalo al masonazo Mena.


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *El fiscal Mena y el Abad extorsionado ocultaron abusos sexuales en la Escolanía de Montserrat*
> Ver archivo adjunto 658641
> 
> 
> ...




CasiANO INjusto, cantante del grupo Mena & the Sodomites.


----------



## javvi (17 May 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Y éso que debía ser un tío listo con gafas ya que le encargan que monte el instalache del instituto de medicina legal.



Esa información no la he encontrado ¿dónde lo ha visto? ¿o es una deducción, puesto que tenía en sus manos los documentos peligrosos del I.A. Forense?
De la aparente contradicción de este caso, que en unos pdfs aparece como asunto familiar y en otros, lo de los documentos, se me ocurre que podría ser como aquel otro caso tan mediático de unos marqueses asesinados, en el que acabaron culpando al pardillo de turno, y que, luego, le suicidaron en la cárcel.
Aquello es ,claramente, al mismo tiempo, un tema muy gordo de bancos y un asunto familiar. Los hijos y el administrador no eran sospechosos, lo siguiente. Pero, al mismo tiempo, todo el mundo sabía que era un tema de fusión de bancos, y como al consorte no le salía de las narices, Pues nada: !!PUM¡¡ !!PUM¡¡ Asunto arreglado.
Además Don Adolfo, el de Cebreros, se quedó sin el único apoyo económico que le quedaba.






[
QUOTE="Peritta, post: 34997936, member: 36422"]
Vaya, parece que para oír el Noche de Brujas del 12 de Mayo hay que estar suscrito a ivoox ése y no lo he podido escuchar.
Bueno, como parece que la cosa no ha generado comentarios por parte de usteds-vosotros, he de suponer que no hayan dicho nada que no supiéramos ya.
[/QUOTE]

Lo más novedoso es que Serrano cuenta su historia: un juicio de faltas por una intervención. lo gana, lo recurre la otra parte y le condenan a treinta años. Se queda en veintiséis años. Al final cumple seis.
Cuando vio un video de los Royuela, contactó con ellos y se tiró un año estudiando el ER sin encontrar nada que le relacionase con él, hasta que un día Don Alberto encontró algo y le llamó.
El documento decía que un alto mando de la policía le había pedido a Mena que le sentenciaran lo más fuerte que pudieran. Mena envía a Ruiz para que le dé el recado al juzgado que le condenó.

Eduardo Inda menciona a Royuela, como denunciante de lo de Bárcenas, en OK Diario, En una entrevista en La Sexta, habla del tema sin mencionar a Royuela. El entrevistador dice que hay otra entrevista a Inda (no menciona cuál) en al que sí que dice algo del Expediente, sin mojarse mucho.
En el tema de las fosas siguen sin hacer ni puñetero caso de las cuatro premisas: terreno público, no cultivable, blando (para cavar unos 2 metros) y a más de 30 km del núcleo urbano.
Lo de las cuentas en la isla de Man ya está denunciado en la UDEF.
No se sabe si Ruiz está muerto o ha hecho una paesada (muerte fingida).

QUOTE="Peritta, post: 34997936, member: 36422"]
Aún sigo sin saber cómo murió exactamente el Geo Torronteras
[/QUOTE]

_"No puedo adelantarle las acciones de Rusia. Es un acertijo, envuelto en un misterio, dentro de un enigma, pero quizá haya una clave. La clave es el interés nacional de Rusia”.
_Winston Churchill. Cámbiese Rusia por los que estaban a este lado del telón.




Peritta dijo:


> Sí, la versión oficial dice que el que salió a tirar la basura y que a golpe de calcetín y sin ser sobrino de El Guerroug ni nieto del Saouid Aouita logró sortear dos cordones policiales, dos, y corriendo, corriendo llegó hasta Serbia o nosedónde que le pillaron año y pico después era el Abdelmajid Bouchar, pero para mí que era El Cartagena



Nunca había oído esta teoría (y he oído muchas). Según el mismo Cartagena, estaba en el parque Juan Carlos I con los polis y le oyó a uno que se alejó un poco para hacer una llamada:
"Como este moro hable, la hemos cagado". Luego, otro le invitó a hacer una visita al piso de la calle Carmen Martín Gaite, y como el Cartagena tonto no es, dijo que nanai.
Puede ser que el imán de Villaverde tampoco dijese la verdad durante el juicio.



Peritta dijo:


> También tienen que tener infiltrados en tráfico, o en Hacienda o en Industria, o donde puñetas se declaren estas cosas.



Una cosa debe ser colaboradores puntuales, que tienen por todas partes y otra el equipo. propiamente dicho. A mí lo que me llama la atención es esto último. Ruiz no debe andar sobrado de personal. Se han quedado sin la colaboradora Helen Merkx, o algo así.

Ruiz tiene a todo su equipo ocupado. A Mena se le ocurre recurrir a la banda de Jaroslav, la pega es que se han cargado al jefe y al lugarteniente. y pueden sospechar algo. La baza es que pueden penar que ha sido otra banda rival.


----------



## javvi (17 May 2021)

*TERTULIA CON EL JUEZ FERNANDO PRESENCIA*


----------



## javvi (17 May 2021)

*EL JUICIO DE BARCENAS, LA CAJA B DEL PP Y ROYUELA.*

No sé otros. mi primera confusión fue creer que el juicio a Bárcenas, de la caja B del PP, era el de la denuncia de Alberto Royuela, Parece ser que no. Royuela, simultáneamente al juicio de la caja B del PP, pone otra denuncia con nuevos documentos de cuentas ocultas de Delaware y Canadá.

Ya aludimos a los tres únicos diarios de los Mass Media que citaban a Royuela como denunciante.



javvi dijo:


> *PÚBLICO, OK DIARIO Y ABC SE HACEN ECO DE LA DENUNCIA DE ALBERTO ROYUELA A BÁRCENAS.*
> 
> Es curioso que después de más de un año del canal de los Royuela sea, ahora, con la denuncia a Bárcenas, como Alberto Royuela empieza a existir para estos medios. El diario de Inda se limita a mencionar a Royuela como el investigador denunciante. El ABC incluso habla del canal de youtube, y menciona la palabra tabú "Expediente Royuela". Y el diario Público de Jaime Robles Lobo, ridículamente catalanizado como Jaume Roures Llopis, contraataca a su manera habitual. Así titula el artículo: *EL FACISTA ROYUELA. COLEGA EN FUERZA NUEVA DE LOS POLICÍAS CLIENTES DE GARZÓN, ENTREGA AHORA A PEDRAZ DATOS DE BÁRCENAS.*
> Remarcan que el CNI ha puesto la lupa en Royuela. La palabra tabú: Expediente Royuela es un enlace al ya conocido artículo de El País. Y, por supuesto: "_acusa sin pruebas a un grupo de fiscales y funcionarios de las fuerzas de seguridad de centenares de asesinatos."_
> ...



Pasados unos días, la única novedad destacable que menciona la denuncia de Royuela (no contamos los medios alternativos, que ya conocemos) es una página escrita en inglés, totalmente desconocida:* Tekdeeps.* 

Prácticamente traduce al inglés el artículo de OK Diario. Destaca que Delaware es el lugar donde John Biden y su mujer Jill pasan la mayor parte del tiempo. 

El juicio de Bárcenas ,y el paso que ha dado Royuela, es muy desconcertante. En principio, el juicio de la caja B parece un ataque de la izquierda al PP para esconder lo suyo, que no es poco (por ejemplo el ER): en esto que Royuela añade una denuncia más a Bárcenas. Si lo que quería es que hablasen de él, no ha tenido mucho éxito, solo tres menciones. Dos muy breves y la que se explaya más: la de Público. Tilda a Royuela de fascista peligroso. El artículo de Patricia López es un revoltijo que da a entender que los fascistas se han asociado a unos progres traidores sin escrúpulos, como Garzón y el comisario Villarejo. Se ve una guerra de fondo entre Público y OK Diario. Guerra más que dudosa cuando Inda está en la Sexta, del mismo propietario que Público, cada dos por tres.


----------



## javvi (17 May 2021)

*EL B.O.E. DEL 9 DE MARZO DE 1959, FLORENCIO PUJOL, SU SOCIO HEBREO Y ALGUNAS CONEXIONES CON EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA.*

Santiago Royuela, en uno de sus últimos videos, leía las notas en las que Mena da la orden de espiar a Jordi Pujol Ferrusola, el conocido coleccionista de Ferraris. La habilidad de la familia Pujol para los negocios y para tener roces con la justicia viene de generaciones. Su abuelo Florencio Pujol i Brugat ya tuvo sus propias aventuras con los negocios de alto riesgo. Empezó a hacerse rico con el estraperlo, compró la banca Dorta de Olot. Se hizo socio de *Moisés David Tennenbaum*, un judío polaco, tratante de diamantes, que llegó a España en los años cincuenta. Entraban y salían de Tánger donde especulaban con las divisas. Hasta que les pillaron, el contacto con la banca suiza *Georges Laurent Rivara* llevaba una libreta con más de mil nombres de la más alta sociedad involucrados en la fuga de divisas. Por orden de Franco se publicó en el B.O.E. del 9 de marzo de 1959 los nombres de todos los que tenían que pagar multas por el delito. Algunas llegaban hasta a los dos millones de pts de la época. Había españoles, extranjeros y apátridas.

_Haciendo público el resumen general, referido al día de hoy, de las actuaciones del Juzgado Especial de Delitos Monetarios con motivo de la documentación intervenida al súbdito suizo D. George Laurenz Rivara, como representante de la «Société de la Banque Suisse». Total de personas, Incluido el señor Rivara, comprendidas en la documentación intervenida al referido representante de la «Société de la Banque Suisse» por la Dirección General de Seguridad y remitida al Juzgado de Delitos Monetarios ...._



https://www.boe.es/datos/pdfs/BOE/1959/058/A03896-03904.pdf














"Despujolizar" Catalunya - El triangle


La gran estafa moral protagonizada por Jordi Pujol durante los últimos 34 años nos tiene que hacer abrir los ojos y proceder, en consecuencia, a una




www.eltriangle.eu












El contrabandista 'honrado'


La dignidad del apellido Pujol se manchó cuando Jordi tenía 28 años, nueve meses y un día. Florenci, su padre, humillado, había decidido delegar en su primogénito el poder. Él ya n




www.elmundo.es





Inevitablemente, con la cantidad de sangre azul que se ha derramado en el Expediente Royuela, algún parentesco tendríamos que encontrar en la lista de Florencio Pujol.

Alfonso Escrivá de Romaní y Sentmenat. _Marqués de San Dionís_ hermano de Luis Beltrán Escrivá de Romaní y Sentmenat , conde y marqués de no sé cuantas cosas, que se casó con Mª de las Nieves de Mora y Aragón, era, por tanto, cuñado de Fabiola, Reina de Bélgica, Jaime, Bon Vivant de Marbella y de Alejandro, del caso 599 y abuelo de José Escrivá de Romaní y Mora (caso 268).

Aparece también Blanca de Aragón y Carrillo de Albornoz en representación de su marido ya fallecido Gonzalo de Mora Y Fernández del Olmo, que son los padres de Fabiola, Jaime, Alejandro (caso 599), Mª de las Nieves, etc.
José Escrivá de Romaní y Mora (caso 268) sería hijo de Mº de las Nieves y nieto de Blanca de Aragón y Gonzalo de Mora, por un lado, e hijo de Alfonso Escrivá de Romaní y Patiño y nieto de Luis Beltrán de Romaní y Sentmenat; su tío abuelo sería Alfonso Escrivá de Romaní y Sentmenat, quien se casó en segundas nupcias con Mª Teresa de la Vega Rivero, que también aparece en la lista Pujol, junto a sus hermanos Joaquín y Mª Luz.
Alfonso Escrivá de Romaní y Sentmenat, era conde y ingeniero, dos cosas que van unidas con frecuencia. Muy aficionado a los trenes, fue el que condujo el tren que llevó al Príncipe Juan Carlos de diez años hasta la estación de Villaverde, donde pisó tierra española por primera vez en su vida.








Una estación fue el primer suelo español que pisó el Rey emérito Juan Carlos I - Ferroguía


Se cumplen hoy, 9 de noviembre, 70 años de la llegada a España del hoy ya Rey emérito Juan Carlos I.



ferroguia.es





Los padres de Alfonso era Joaquín Escrivá de Romaní y Fernández de Córdoba y Mª del Pilar de Sentmenat y Patiño. Ella era hija de Ramón Francisco de Sentmenat Despujol e Inés Patiño Osorio. Por tanto, sobrina de José Oriol Sentmenat Depujol, que se casó con Fermina Goytisolo Digat, cuyo hermano Antonio se casó con Catalina Taltavull. Uno de sus hijos: José María se caso con Julia Gay y tuvieron tres hijos escritores: Luis, Juan (conocido por los espumarajos que echaba por la boca cada vez que pronunciaba la palabra España) y José Agustín, que era, más bien, poeta.

José Agustín Goytisolo escribió un poema muy triste dedicado a su hija Julia. En el poema invitaba a su hija a no hacer lo que acabó haciendo él: suicidarse. El poema lo musicalizó Paco Ibáñez. Su hija Julia tenía un amiga con la que debían desahogarse de sus respectivos padres. Tuvieron un intercambio epistolar que se conserva en el archivo del poeta. Julia debía sufrir por tener un padre tan depresivo y la amiga por tener un padre psicópata, acabó refugiándose en la cocaína. Se llamaba María Mena Maiqués y su padre José María Mena Alvárez. Es una pena que el intercambio epistolar de las dos amigas no esté disponible en la red.












Genealogía de x Alfonso Escrivá de Romaní y de Sentmenat


Descubra los orígenes familiares de x Alfonso Escrivá de Romaní y de Sentmenat.




gw.geneanet.org










Cerca. Fons personal José Agustín Goytisolo


La Biblioteca d'Humanitats de la UAB, com a dipositària del fons personal de José Agustín Goytisolo, ha dissenyat aquestes pàgines amb l'objecte de facilitar l'accés a tota la seva documentació.



www.bib.uab.cat





Como colofón se podría añadir de la lista Pujol, un poco cogido por los pelos, a José Balenciaga Eizaguirre, del que sólo sabemos que era hermano de Cristóbal, el modisto mundialmente famoso, que le hizo el traje de boda a Fabiola de Mora y Aragón


----------



## javvi (18 May 2021)

*OTROS ILUSTES DEGENERADOS DE LA LISTA DE FLORENCIO PUJOL APARECIDOS EN EL B.O.E DEL 9 DE MARZO DE 10

Fernanda Cabeza de Vaca. *Aristócrata descendiente de Álvar Núñez de Cabeza de Vaca, el conquistador español que exploró La Florida, Tejas, el Golfo de California y en su segundo viaje remontó el curso del río Paraguay y descubrió las cataratas de Iguazú. 
*Ernesto Giménez Caballero. *Este quijotesco falangista no resultó ser tan trigo limpio. En el momento del escándalo se encontraba en Paraguay trabajando en la embajada española. En plena Segunda Guerra Mundial viajó hasta Alemania con un proyecto de crear una nueva dinastía hispano-germana, casando a Pilar Primo de Rivera con Hitler. pero Magda Goebbels le disuadió, confesándole que el Fuhrer había recibido un balazo en sus genitales durante la Primera Guerra Mundial. lo que le impedía la procreación.
*Calos Botín Polanco. *Emparentado con los Botín del Banco de Santander.
*Eduardo Rocamora y Nieto. *Marqués de Villamizar.
*Concepción Ponce de León Muñoz. *Seguramente descendiente del descubridor de la Florida.
*José Balboa Martínez. *Es posible que descendiente del descubridor del Océano Pacífico.
*José Luis Samaranch Rialp. *Hermano del ex presidente del COI Juan Antonio Samaranch.
*José Sartorius y Díaz de Mendoza*. Hijo de conde y tío de Nicolás Sartorius, el histórico miembro del Partido Comunista., quien por el lado de su madre: Mª del Carmen Álvarez de las Asturias Bohorques y Goyeneche está emparentado con Alfredo Goyeneche Moreno. Caso 556 del ER.
*Juan Espinosa de los Monteros Bermejilo. *Empareado con Iván Espinosa de los Monteros, portavoz de Vox.
*Familia Icaza. *Del condado de Icaza.
* José Calvo-Sotelo Grondona *ii duque de Calvo Sotelo*. *Hijo del diputado cuyo asesinato desencadenó la Guerra Civil
* Carmen Gandarias Corral. *La hija de Alejandro Gandarias Durañona, uno de los fundadores de Altos Hornos de Vizcaya y accionista significativo del Banco de Bilbao y de las Minas del Rif y de Somorrostro
*Alfonso Churruca y Calbetón* Conde de El Abra, Procurador de la cortes.
*José María de Osma y Yhon, *Conde de Vistaflorida.
*Victorine Malka de Braunstein *Cuota hebrea.
*María Miláns Pigrau *Cónyuge de Tomás Roses., industrial textil catalán, presidente del Fútbol
Club Barcelona.
*María Belén Arteaga y Felguera. *Marquesa de Távara.
*María Josefa Mansana de Giró*. Mujer de Luis Beltrán Escrivá de Romaní y Ubarri. Lejanamente emparentada con algunos casos del ER.
*Elisa Arteche y Villabaso. *Hermana del conde de Arteche.
*Luis Ponte Manera. *Marqués de Bóveda de Limia
*Casilda Ampuero* Marquesa de Varela.
*Alfonso Escámez. *Marqués de Águilas. Director del Banco Central.
*Félix Maristany Manén. *Cuñado del marqués de Alfarrás.
*Gabriel Chávarri Poveda. *Hijo del marqués de Triano.
.R*ogelio Folgueras Diaz*. Dueño del actual centro comercial Albufera de Vallecas.
*Agustín Borrell Sensat. *Arquitecto que hizo varias obras en Andorra.
*Pedro Jordán de Urríes y Ulloa. *Marqués de Conquistas.


----------



## javvi (18 May 2021)

*CASO 087. FERNANDO CANCELA FRÍAS. SABOTAJE AÉREO. *

Encargo de Monzer Al Kassar. Está en una lista de 18 personas, la mayoría residentes en Madrid. Hay que liquidarlos de manera escalonada para no despertar sospechas. La escasa información de su trayectoria laboral es que se dedicaba a la asesoría legal.

ttps://www.expansion.com/ejecutivo-administrador/fernando-cancela-frias_2610386_M81.html

La escueta nota de Mena dice que ha tenido efecto la eliminación física del individuo en cuestión, en Segovia, el 2 de enero del 2004.
Estudiado los hábitos de Fernando Cancela debieron descubrir que era aficionado al vuelo sin motor. 
_El piloto, vecino de Madrid, había partido con un velero desde el aeródromo segoviano sobre las 16.00 del pasado viernes, con un plan para sobrevolar la zona de la sierra comprendida entre Fuentemilanos y Otero de Herreros, en Segovia, y tomar tierra en el mismo aeródromo.

Miembros del equipo de montaña de la Guardia Civil han rescatado en Otero de Herreros (Segovia) el cadáver de Fernando Cancela Frías, de 44 años, que permanecía junto a los restos del avión de vuelo sin motor con el que despegó tres días antes del aeródromo segoviano de Fuentemilanos. 

Tras la localización del aparato y del cuerpo sin vida del piloto, en una* zona de rocas y matorral*, con monte bajo, donde sólo se puede acceder a pie, la autoridad judicial ordenó el levantamiento del cadáver y su traslado al tanatorio de Segovia, para la práctica de la autopsia 

También intervinieron dos avionetas de aeródromo de Fuentemilanos, un helicóptero y un avión de Servicio Aéreo de Rescate y personal de Protección Civil de San Ildefonso (Segovia), conocedores del terreno y asiduos colaboradores en este tipo de labores, así como voluntarios, familiares y amigos del piloto. 










elmundo.es - La Guardia Civil rescata el cadáver del piloto desaparecido el viernes












_


----------



## javvi (18 May 2021)

*El fiscal Mena y los casinos clandestinos de juego en Cataluña.

*


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 May 2021)

que quieres decir, que a los socios de Acodap los van a contradenunciar por " denuncia falsa" o "fraude procesal" ?


----------



## Uritorco (19 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *El fiscal Mena y los casinos clandestinos de juego en Cataluña.
> 
> *



Joer, los primeros minutos son infumables. En cuanto se ha puesto a hablar sobre su asquerosa adición al hachis y despotricar contra alguno de sus oyentes, algo que sabe hacer por lo visto muy bien este Santiago, he tenido que apagar el vídeo. Es la peor cara de Royuela hijo.


----------



## javvi (19 May 2021)

Entonces: o nos engañan los Royuela, o les han engañado a ellos.




Y lo mismo ACODAP. Ponen el ejemplo del comisario Villarejo cuya denuncia a Sanz Roldán _"fuera archivada, no por falsa, si no por carecer de suficiente sustento para dar indicio a un procedimiento penal"











La Audiencia de Madrid confirma la absolución de Villarejo de injurias y denuncia falsa al exdirector del CNI - Confilegal


Desestima el recurso de apelación de la Fiscalía, que pedía que se declarase nula la sentencia y se dictase una nueva condenándole a un año de prisión.




confilegal.com




_


----------



## javvi (19 May 2021)

No sólo Santi y Presencia. Siempre culpamos a Santi y absolvemos a su padre Alberto. En el video que cuelgo, empieza justo cuando está hablando Alberto Royuela, invitando a los youtubers a poner la denuncia y asegurando que no les puede pasar nada.


----------



## Peritta (19 May 2021)

Yo no vengo a vender mi imagen -dice el tío.

Y aún si así fuera, ¿qué?.
Tocristo tiene una cámara en el celular. Vivimos en la época de los selfies y el postureo. ¿Que tendrá que ver éso con el expediente Royuela?.
Sabríamos que el tío Santiago es vanidoso, pero ná más.

Yo no sé por qué anda justificándose cada dos por tres. Que si ya no tiene ideología política, que no viene a vender su imágen, etc. ,
aunque su imagen, ...pues no sé, calvo gordo y con gafas, .... no creo que ninguna empresa le vaya a fichar como imagen de marca.

Y luego se pone a hablar de las flores del árbol prohibido del bien y del mal a quienes no las han catado en su vida, que es como hablarle de colores a un ciego de nacimiento.

Pues devuélvele el dinero -que tampoco será tan gran cosa- a condición de que no te den más la turra por el e-mail claro. Pero no nos lo cuentes coño. Miente caramba. ¿Qué vas a decir cuando te pregunte el guardia si te has vacunado?. Hay mentiras piadosas.

-No habrás vuelto a fimar porros Peritta -me dice mi señora. Toda una santa oiga.
-No, no. -Le digo yo mintiendo como un bellaco y ahí se acaba la turra.

Pero no, quiere quedarse encima como los de Andujar. ¿Pretende regañarle a la tía Gertrudis y al tío Anselmo?.
No sé si el tío Santiago será vanidoso, pero desde luego que es mu soberbio.
Incluso dice "yo y mi padre".

Que cambien al locutor coño. Si hasta acabó desafiándonos a los demás, que no somos la tía Gertrudis ni el tío Anselmo, y algunos nos fumamos más porros que él.

-Me importa tres pimientos si os caigo bien u os caigo mal.
-Así vas a sumar esfuerzos tú, así.

A mí me borró dos textos y ya no le escribo por allí más si solo sale él. En el pecado lleva la penitencia. Éste de tan soberbio es tonto.
Si, dice que hay 30.000 suscriptores pero nos tiene que fidelizar. Yo sigo aún sin haber hurgado a fondo en los .pdf y los vídeos siguen con seis o siete mil visitas, luego que no haga castillos en el aire que no somos tantos ni todos los que están suscritos seguirán el tema.


Bueno, al meollo.

Ya me parecía a mí que tardaban en sacar lo de los casinos.

Repito la misma pregunta. ¿Cuántas notas de ésas hay?. ¿Empiezan en el 2004?. ¿Antes del 2004 los policías iban por libre y unos sangraban a unos garitos y otros a otros, hasta que Mena, ya cerca de la jubilación, "oficializa" y centraliza la cosa?.


Sí, a mí también me ha dado vergüenza ajena don @Uritorco.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Duda Metódica (19 May 2021)

Respecto al tema de las acciones judiciales, no entiendo porque se quiere presentar una querella o querellas sobre hechos que en su mayoría ya están denunciados. Insistir en ello es como darse cabezazos contra una pared. Lo mejor sería agotar la vía judicial de las denuncias o querellas que ya se hayan presentado y acudir cuanto antes a la jurisdicción europea o cualquier otra fuera de España. Aquí lo único que se podría hacer sería proceder contra quienes actuasen de forma ilegal por acción y omisión en las denuncias o querellas ya presentadas.


----------



## GatoAzul (19 May 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Joer, los primeros minutos son infumables. En cuanto se ha puesto a hablar sobre su asquerosa adición al hachis y despotricar contra alguno de sus oyentes, algo que sabe hacer por lo visto muy bien este Santiago, he tenido que apagar el vídeo. Es la peor cara de Royuela hijo.



En cuanto a lo de fumar porros, creo que hay que entender que no se trata sólo de que una persona consuma drogas, (que allá cada cual lo que haga con su salud cuando se es adulto) sino de todo lo que conlleva y lo que hay detrás hasta que la droga llega a destino. 
Si se está luchando contra una injusticia, pero esta persona no es capaz de ver que es cómplice de fomentar la venta de drogas, entonces es selectivo a la hora de tratar sobre delitos contra la salud. 
Los narcos, aparte de que se enriquezcan con la producción y la distribución de las drogas, luego tienen que hacer la colada de las ganancias. Para ello, hemos podido ver a lo largo del tiempo, que todo vale. 
El daño indirecto (e incluso directo) a las economías de países, empresas que dan trabajo, sistema de salud pública, etc., que produce la producción y venta de drogas, se han demostrado de muchas maneras. Así que hablar de ello para sincerarse de su adicción comparándola con otras tantas, no le justifica.


----------



## Debunker (19 May 2021)

GatoAzul dijo:


> En cuanto a lo de fumar porros, creo que hay que entender que no se trata sólo de que una persona consuma drogas, (que allá cada cual lo que haga con su salud cuando se es adulto) sino de todo lo que conlleva y lo que hay detrás hasta que la droga llega a destino.
> Si se está luchando contra una injusticia, pero esta persona no es capaz de ver que es cómplice de fomentar la venta de drogas, entonces es selectivo a la hora de tratar sobre delitos contra la salud.
> Los narcos, aparte de que se enriquezcan con la producción y la distribución de las drogas, luego tienen que hacer la colada de las ganancias. Para ello, hemos podido ver a lo largo del tiempo, que todo vale.
> El daño indirecto (e incluso directo) a las economías de países, empresas que dan trabajo, sistema de salud pública, etc., que produce la producción y venta de drogas, se han demostrado de muchas maneras. Así que hablar de ello para sincerarse de su adicción comparándola con otras tantas, no le justifica.



Entiendo que, la gran mayoría de personas consideran la marihuana como un droga fuerte y bien cierto que el hachís que produce la maría tiene sus mafias de contrabando que conllevan muchos otros delitos , por tanto entiendo que Santiago hace peor que mal en exhibir sus porros en sus vídeos y eso va contra él y su imagen. También es cierto que la maría suele ser la droga con la que comienzan los adolescentes y por tanto se mueven en un mundo peligroso para terminar consumiendo otras drogas que son realmente malas para el conjunto de sus vidas. 

Dicho lo cual no exageres con la maría, si uno quiere se puede sembrar 3-4 plantas de maría al año y no tiene que recurrir a ningún mercado, ni cometer delito alguno.

Cien veces peor que la maría es el alcohol y no pasa nada es aceptado y promocionado, un alcohólico es una piltrafa humana, un porrero es una persona normal por mucho que fume porros desde que se levanta hasta que se acueste, la legalización de la maría está presente en cantidad de países y es usada por múltiples enfermos para paliar los efectos graves que sufren por terapias para su enfermedad como en los tratamientos de cáncer, la maría ya está practicamente legalizada en España será un importante ingreso para las arcas de hacienda , por los impuestos y coste de las licencias de siembra que ya proliferan por nuestro país. 

Los peores efectos de la maría se dan cuando comienzas a usarla, cara de gilipollas, y de trabajar poco, cuando ya ha pasado un tiempo, la maría te lleva a más actividad cerebral y por lo mismo a más agilidad mental y esfuerzo en el trabajo que desarrolles, hablando siempre de gente normal.

Como toda droga, crea adicción , pero es una adicción de la que se sale con solo desearlo sin necesidad de ayuda.


----------



## GatoAzul (19 May 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Entiendo que, la gran mayoría de personas consideran la marihuana como un droga fuerte y bien cierto que el hachís que produce la maría tiene sus mafias de contrabando que conllevan muchos otros delitos , por tanto entiendo que Santiago hace peor que mal en exhibir sus porros en sus vídeos y eso va contra él y su imagen. También es cierto que la maría suele ser la droga con la que comienzan los adolescentes y por tanto se mueven en un mundo peligroso para terminar consumiendo otras drogas que son realmente malas para el conjunto de sus vidas.
> 
> Dicho lo cual no exageres con la maría, si uno quiere se puede sembrar 3-4 plantas de maría al año y no tiene que recurrir a ningún mercado, ni cometer delito alguno.
> 
> ...




Yo sabía que la siguiente justificación sería la del "si la siembras tu mismo no es igual". 
Voy a compartir por aquí un comentario que hizo un famoso humorista que escuché hace años sobre un fumador de maría que para justificar que fumaba le decía que fumar le permitía meditar dándole más agilidad mental y le ayudaba a intensificar su personalidad... el humorista le respondió, eso está muy bien, ¿pero qué pasa si eres un imbécil?.


----------



## GatoAzul (19 May 2021)

Que Díos nos libre de los que se esfuerzan más en su trabajo siendo imbéciles.


----------



## GatoAzul (19 May 2021)

Debunker...

La percepción del tiempo en los fumadores de Cannabis.

Cannabis and time perception - Wikipedia

Síndrome de Alicia en el país de las maravillas

Alice in Wonderland syndrome - Wikipedia 

Micropsia

Micropsia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

"Este síndrome está asociado con migrañas, tumores cerebrales o el consumo de psicoactivos." 

Psicoactivo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 

La marihuana es uno de los psicoactivos más usados del mundo.


Nada puede serle más útil a los que intentan engañarnos, que el que uno no esté en sus plenas facultades mentales y esté bajo la influencia de psicoactivos.


----------



## Peritta (19 May 2021)

Estoy de acuerdo en todo con usté mesié. No se pueden hacer "jugadas procesales" cuando es la judicatura la que está totalmente corrompida. Y los propios jueces, como aquél que pillaron con las manos en la masa y los expedientes escamoteados de los archivos en su despacho, (que se llevó aquél juez -joer se me van los nombres, ayúdeme don @javvi- a poco que se lo pidió el Mena y creo que ya se había jubilado), deben de estar aún más corrompidos que los fiscales, los procuradores o los secretarios de tribunal.

Me ha parecido una insensatez la "jugada procesal" ésa. Ahora la otra parte podrá reenvidar como le pasó al policía Serrano y caerle la del pulpo a la mujer ésa.
Antes hay que ser masa y difusión. Bendito País de Porteras y Burbuja es un chiscón de portería. No lo cierres @calopez o nos iremos a foropaco.com por poner un ejemplo

pero podría poner más.

Como bien dice usté mesié, ésa debe de ser una ocurrencia de ACODAP.

Quienes le vemos los vídeos somos los que estamos enterados del tema y esperamos nueva información, no debería gastar ni un minuto de su tiempo -y del nuestro- en dar explicaciones.

Y mucho menos en hacer desplantes a la audiencia.





GatoAzul dijo:


> Si se está luchando contra una injusticia, pero esta persona no es capaz de ver que es cómplice de fomentar la venta de drogas, entonces es selectivo a la hora de tratar sobre delitos contra la salud.
> Los narcos, aparte de que se enriquezcan con la producción y la distribución de las drogas, luego tienen que hacer la colada de las ganancias. Para ello, hemos podido ver a lo largo del tiempo, que todo vale.
> El daño indirecto (e incluso directo) a las economías de países, empresas que dan trabajo, sistema de salud pública, etc., que produce la producción y venta de drogas, se han demostrado de muchas maneras. Así que hablar de ello para sincerarse de su adicción comparándola con otras tantas, no le justifica.



¿Cómplice?. Jua, jua, jua. Ahí dejé de leer. Bueno, de tomarte en serio. Te conozco bacalao aunque vengas disfrazao

de merluzo.

Es que los porros que se fume este hombre, la verdad, no son el tema del hilo.
Sí, cómplice, ya, de la mitad de los pecados de la humanidad. Está usté sembrando un sentimiento de culpa que nada tiene de bueno.
El tema del hilo es si nos están contando la verdad o somos víctimas de una trola (fake en british). Y ésto último, se lo juro, es lo que a mi me gustaría creer

pero no puedo.

Al menos los curas preconciliares, que también te amenazaban con el fuego eterno y el rechinar de dientes, te ofrecían el arrepentimiento y la redención como válvula de salvación.
Usté más parece más un telepredicador norteamericano

o una tía avinagrada o una cuñada regañona.

Mire, antes que al chivato, el narco ése que hace coladas con las ganancias (deje de ver tantas películas haga el favor, que en ellas siempre ganan los buenos) me pega los dos tiros a mí por andar regalando lo que él anda vendiendo.

Éso sí, ni él se la vende a todo el mundo, ni yo se la regalo a cualquiera.

-Lega, lega, legalización -canta el gilipoyas del perroflauta ése.
-¿Que quieres legalización?. Pues toma dos o tres tazas. Vas a enterarte tú de lo que es la administración.
Y es que los dioses cuando quieren castigar a los hombres van y les dan lo que piden.

Mire, llevo 40 años fumando hachise o griffa legionaria, a escondidas claro, y estoy en contra de legalización. Me fío más de mi camello que de la administración.
Pero no estoy en contra por éso sino porque lo ven los niños chicos y los humanos somos monillos de repetición que imitamos conductas. Y como bien dice usté, las drogas no son para todo el mundo don Facundo.

El que también se corrompan los cabayero-cabayero..., pues éso lo hace el dinero.

Total que los plastas ésos que no quieren que se gaste la donación en drogas o en vino -no sé en qué mejor se puede gastar uno una limosnilla- ya podían ayudarles a pasar documentos de .pdf a word o a .txt, que solo son un padre y un hijo y es todo muy Paco, y éso sí que hace más por la difusión que cualquier vídeo donde el Santi se ponga borde

con tocristo.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## GatoAzul (19 May 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en todo con usté mesié. No se pueden hacer "jugadas procesales" cuando es la judicatura la que está totalmente corrompida. Y los propios jueces, como aquél que pillaron con las manos en la masa y los expedientes escamoteados de los archivos en su despacho, (que se llevó aquél juez -joer se me van los nombres, ayúdeme don @javvi- a poco que se lo pidió el Mena y creo que ya se había jubilado), deben de estar aún más corrompidos que los fiscales, los procuradores o los secretarios de tribunal.
> 
> Me ha parecido una insensatez la "jugada procesal" ésa. Ahora la otra parte podrá reenvidar como le pasó al policía Serrano y caerle la del pulpo a la mujer ésa.
> Antes hay que ser masa y difusión. Bendito País de Porteras y Burbuja es un chiscón de portería. No lo cierres @calopez o nos iremos a foropaco.com por poner un ejemplo
> ...



Sí, cómplice, porque está dando un mensaje erróneo a la gente, y ayudando (quizá ignorantemente y bajo los efectos de la droga) precisamente a los que quisieran que el mundo no pueda ni cuestionarse las cosas gracias a que sus sentidos están atrofiados.
Y le diré más, si uno se prepara para ir a la guerra, más vale que tenga claridad de visión y que esté fisicamente en buena forma, porque de no ser así va a acabar tirado en una cuneta, y todos cuantos lo sigan irán con él.
Las drogas no dan claridad dë visión, de ser así habría ejércitos imbecibles con tan sólo dopar a los militares.

"Investigaciones recientes (ver "_Psicosis y variaciones del gen AKT1_") han descubierto que las personas que consumen marihuana y tienen una variante específica del gen _AKT1 _(que codifica una enzima que afecta las señales de dopamina en el _estriado_) tienen un riesgo mayor de sufrir de psicosis. El estriado es la parte del cerebro que se activa y se inunda de dopamina en presencia de ciertos estímulos. Un estudio halló que el riesgo de psicosis entre quienes tienen esta variante fue siete veces mayor para quienes consumían marihuana diariamente en comparación con quienes la consumían en forma espaciada o no la consumían."

Si el consumo de marihuana durante la adolescencia puede contribuir a sufrir psicosis más tarde en la etapa adulta parece depender de si una persona ya tiene una predisposición genética para el trastorno. El gen AKT1 gobierna una enzima que afecta las señales del cerebro relacionadas con el neurotransmisor dopamina. Se sabe que las señales alteradas de dopamina participan en la esquizofrenia. El AKT1 puede tomar una de tres formas en una región específica del gen que participa en la predisposición a la esquizofrenia: T/T, C/T y C/C. Quienes consumen marihuana todos los días (barras verde-grisáceas) y tienen la variante C/C muestran un riesgo siete veces mayor de sufrir de psicosis que quienes consumen la droga con poca frecuencia o no la consumen. El riesgo de psicosis entre quienes tienen la variante T/T no se vio afectado por el consumo de marihuana.
Otro estudio halló un mayor riesgo de psicosis entre los adultos que habían consumido marihuana en la adolescencia y además tenían una variante específica del gen _catecol-O-metiltransferasa_ (COMT), una enzima que diluye neurotransmisores como la dopamina y la norepinefrina 65 (ver "Las variaciones genéticas en COMT afectan los efectos dañinos de las drogas de abuso"). También se observó que el consumo de marihuana empeora el curso de la enfermedad en pacientes que ya sufren de esquizofrenia. Como se indicó, la marihuana puede generar una reacción psicótica aguda en personas no esquizofrénicas que la consumen, especialmente en dosis altas, si bien esto disminuye a medida que la droga se elimina del organismo."

¿Existe una conexión entre el consumo de marihuana y los trastornos psiquiátricos? | National Institute on Drug Abuse (NIDA) 

¿Ahora quién es el merluzo?.


----------



## javvi (19 May 2021)

*¿EMPIEZAN LAS FRICCIONES ENTRE ACODAP Y SANTIAGO ROYUELA?*

*Tertulia con EL JUEZ FERNANDO PRESENCIA , ALEX DIGES Y LIDIA REINA*



He puesto un comentario: ¿Y LA DENUNCIA A LA TAL JULIA Q MENCIONA SANTI EN SU ÚLTIMO VIDEO POR LO DEL KIT DENUNCIA?




**


Supongo que por ser un directo no deja que empiece en el minuto tal, segundo tal. Me responde Presencia cuando la línea roja va por la tuerca de configuración. 

*JULIA *, si lees esto, tú verás, Fernando Presencia dice que te pongas en contacto con ellos (ACODAP) para que te ayuden, asesorándote legalmente. 



Por otro lado, Presencia se queja de que Santiago no le llame para seguir colaborando. Es casi de niños. Presencia dice que él no le va a llamar, que tiene que ser Santiago.

Hacia el final del video, dicen que si los denunciantes tienen el problema de Julia es porque están aplicando al artículo 215 de la legislación antigua. Lo intentan por si cuela. 



Peritta dijo:


> los expedientes escamoteados de los archivos en su despacho, (que se llevó aquél juez -joer se me van los nombres, ayúdeme don @javvi- a poco que se lo pidió el Mena y creo que ya se había jubilado)



Me suena, ahora mismo no caigo. Si me acuerdo, lo postearé.


----------



## Peritta (19 May 2021)

Ignacio Sánchez García-Porrero don @javvi, y Mena ya estaba jubilado. Pero no vea cómo odio a los .pdf ésos.



El fiscal Mena ordena a un juez robar el archivo de fiscalía en el año 2009 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña





GatoAzul dijo:


> Sí, cómplice, porque está dando un mensaje erróneo a la gente...



Pues muchas gracias hermoso mío por mantener vivo el hilo y subir esta burbujilla a la superficie con tanta insistencia. Dios te lo pague con una suegra muda y unas cuñadas domesticadas.

Pero para la próxima, y si sigues embarrando el campo y cambiando el tema de conversación, lo más probable es que te acabe contestando la pared antes que yo.

Y dile a tu jefe que te ponga a hacer fotocopias que tú no das la talla.

Tienes un pie en el ignore por pelma. Espero que los demás hagan lo mismo.
______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (19 May 2021)

Ya lo dije hace tiempo: el trabajo en los archivos va a terminar siendo un profesión de riesgo. Deberían ir armados.

o desarmados los demás cuando se pasen por esas dependencias a rebuscar algo.



No, si ya vimos en el contraanális que mandó hacer el Gomez Pftalato Bermúdez al polvillo del extintor y puso una cámara tomavistas -supongo que porque no debía de fiarse mucho de los peritos- en la sala del espectrógrafo de masas aquél donde salió el dinitrotolueno y ya no podía ser Goma2 de ésa.
-La madre que parió a los de la TEDAX -dijo uno de los peritos antes de que se le fuera el fluído eléctrico a la cámara tomavistas.

Bueno, pues las imágenes las traspapelaron por ahí en los archivos y porque los de la asociación de víctimas se pusieron mu pesaos y las encontraron detrás de un armarito o no se dónde, año y pico después de acabado el juicio.

Pero ¿de qué no nos haremos una idea?, si nos desguazaron -y fundieron en fundición- tres, si no cuatro, vagones de ferrocarril.

De cercanías éso sí.
____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (19 May 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Sí, a mí también me ha dado vergüenza ajena don @Uritorco.



Me alegro que coincidamos. Que fume lo que quiera, pero hay que saber cuidar las formas, y más en público. No se puede despreciar a los seguidores del Expediente de esa manera tan osca y ramplona. Y sobre todo cuando hay aportes económicos por medio, pues queda muy feo. Aunque, estoy seguro, se acabará arrepintiendo con toda seguridad como en otras ocasiones. Más le vale que lo haga.


----------



## Uritorco (19 May 2021)

Bueno, pues don Santiago a subido dos nuevos aunque breves vídeos. Disculpen ustedes pero aun no los he visualizado.


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 May 2021)

salir exhibiendo adicciones que pueden hacer creer a manipuladores que es un psicotico
es muy mala idea,


----------



## Debunker (20 May 2021)

GatoAzul dijo:


> Yo sabía que la siguiente justificación sería la del "si la siembras tu mismo no es igual".
> Voy a compartir por aquí un comentario que hizo un famoso humorista que escuché hace años sobre un fumador de maría que para justificar que fumaba le decía que fumar le permitía meditar dándole más agilidad mental y le ayudaba a intensificar su personalidad... el humorista le respondió, eso está muy bien, ¿pero qué pasa si eres un imbécil?.




Mira no voy a hacer un debate aquí sobre la maría, además la maría y casi practicamente todo me importa una mierda, mi opinión sobre la maria la avala el uso que he hecho de la misma durante 60 años (ya dije por aquí que tengo muchos años) , durante ese periodo he parado de fumar maría cuando no la tenía a mano , por ejemplo en estancias largas en otros países y no me ha causado problemas de adicción, en fín es mi propia experiencia y en este asunto nadie me da una lección .

Edito, estoy de acuerdo con que Santi no debería exhibir sus porros , los porros, quien los fume debe ser parte de su intimidad, hacerlo en público y más con un ER tan sensible y necesitado de apoyo popular es un suicidio, Santi tiene muchas cosas negativas para la ser la voz del ER, debería mirárselo y los porros en directo son un escándalo para muchos , tal como hemos visto aquí en opiniones.


----------



## Peritta (21 May 2021)

Creo recordar don @javvi que al juez García-Porrero le acabaron tirando de las orejas más o menos oficialmente, por el intento de robo en los archivos (supongo que ahí aparecerían las 300 víctimas, que se sumaron a las 800 que descubrió el señor Alberto y las notas que el Mena perdía por ahí en cualquier sitio y que encontraron estas dos... almas de cántaro como poco, la Alegret y la Compte, cuando las diligencias del 2009 ahora negadas por toda la judicatura).

Nada, no hay güevos en el ministerio de justicia judicatura, y éso que los güevos con diéresis también les cuelgan a las mujeres, que La Cármen o la Agustina de Aragón es una estereotipo tan nacional como don Quijote (white knigt) o don Juan.

-Sí, pero no tan gordos -dice el betilla de los archivos.

Más miedo que once jueces dice el refranero actualizado.

Total que buscando por ahí a lo CSI, pero a mí _me se_ da mu mal, (hay por ahí un confidencial judicial digital, para suscritos y tal, que tiene que ser mu jugoso), me he encontrado este .pdf, que no tiene que ver con nuestro caso y no es que refleje a las claras cómo está la cosa judicial -que también- sino que da para chistes.

Y aquí publico el enlace por si a nuestros sacapuntas del floro se les secan las fuentes de inspiración de las guasas y los sarcasmos.



https://wikileaks.cash/empapelar-calumnias.pdf



Total que si hay pruebas del expediente que le abrieron al García-Porrero éste, entonces hay pruebas de las diligencias indeterminadas del 2009. Aunque ya mencioné en su momento que me extrañaba que éstas no tuvieran número.

__________________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (21 May 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Y aquí publico el enlace por si a nuestros sacapuntas del floro se les secan las fuentes de inspiración de las guasas y los sarcasmos.
> 
> https://wikileaks.cash/empapelar-calumnias.pdf
> Total que si hay pruebas del expediente que le abrieron al García-Porrero éste, entonces hay pruebas de las diligencias indeterminadas del 2009. Aunque ya mencioné en su momento que me extrañaba que éstas no tuvieran número.



Menudo culebrón ha encontrado con el juez García Porrero ¿o es una excusa subliminal para seguir debatiendo sobre la marihuana?

El tema parece que es para echarle muchas horas. Mena ya se ha jubilado, aparentemente no tiene nada que ver con él. Los que se quedan en el juzgado tienen un buen follón. Ya desde el primer párrafo no queda claro quién acusa a quién. Hay una página web repleta de injurias y calumnias hacia jueces y fiscales de Barcelona. La página injusticiacatalunya.info está bloqueada, probablemente porque los mismos jueces han ordenado cerrarla. 






__





La presidenta del TSJC denuncia a una mujer por críticar a la Justicia en una página web | elmundo.es


La presidenta del TSJC denuncia a una mujer por críticar a la Justicia en una página web La libertad de expresión tiene límites. Por si alguien lo había olvidado, un juez de Barcelona ha sido el encargado de recordarlo al admitir a trámite una querella de la Fiscalía a instancias de la...




www.elmundo.es






Acusan a la ex-secretaria judicial de estar detrás de la página. Pero resulta que la página está colgada en Arizona. Tendrían que recurrir a los canales habituales de la cooperación de la justicia internacional. 
En vez de llamar a declarar a la secretaria, la interrogan por teléfono. 
Aparece el ex-marido de la ex-secretaria judicial que se quiere quedar con 1/3 del piso. 
Y cómo no: aparece el juez García-Fumeta manipulando documentos. 

No lo sé, es para dedicarle un fin de semana entero estudiando este caso. Me pregunto si será otra de las bromitas de Mena, como las que le gastaba a su compañero Jiménez Villarejo, haciéndose pasar por Alberto Royuela.


----------



## javvi (21 May 2021)

*Carta abierta de Santi Royuela a SM Felipe VI

*

¿Cómo se puede tener la más mínima confianza en El Preparado cuando en los premios de su hijita se galardona a la musa de los globalistas-satanistas?

El Preparado ha lanzado un mensaje muy claro. Ya no queda ninguna duda de a quién se debe y lo mucho que le importa España.


----------



## Duda Metódica (21 May 2021)

Parece que los Royuela no lo han hecho nada bien. La sensación es más de improvisación, de actuar sobre la marcha, que de planificación y previsión de los movimientos del contrario. Y cuando el contrario es tan poderoso improvisar puede salir muy caro. Hubiera sido mejor centrarse en unos pocos casos, aquellos que pudiesen ser más solidos y trabajarlos bien, buscar testigos, investigar, ponerse a cavar si hacía falta, cualquier cosa con tal de que no todo fuesen papeles.
Abrir un canal en youtube y poner el ventilador, soltando mucha información con cosas que a veces no acaban de cuadrar, no ha resultado ser una buena estrategia. Insistir en acciones judiciales contra quien es juez y parte, tampoco. Habría que intentar llevar el asunto a la jurisdicción europea o internacional.
Esto empieza a pintar mal para los Royuela. Que las indeterminadas de 2009 pudieran desparecer era previsible, como también lo es el que pueda desaparecer el expediente que se abrió al juez Porrero. Después del episodio de la denuncia de Venezuela era muy ingenuo esperar otra cosa. Salvo que guarden un gran as bajo la manga, el padre y el hijo, o al menos solo el hijo, acabarán entrando en prisión ya que ambos tienen antecedentes penales. Desde luego que lo que se intentará es meterles un buen paquete. Así es como se pretende cerrar este feo asunto.


----------



## Peritta (21 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Menudo culebrón ha encontrado con el juez García Porrero ¿o es una excusa subliminal para seguir debatiendo sobre la marihuana?



García-Porrero es el segundo apellido don @javvi. Ignacio Sanchez, como el torero, es el nombre y el primer apellido.
Sin embargo a mí lo mío no me viene de familia.

No se crea que no me entero de las guasas, sé leer entre líneas.

Jodder con la carta que le escribe al Rey, este tío es tonto. Menudo tonillo de suegra reprochona que emplea con Sumajestá,

que es la nuestra.

Ni se le ocurra mandarla si es que no quiere poner al Rey, o a cualquiera que lea esa carta, en su contra. ¿No hay nadie que le tire de las riendas a este animal desbocao?. ¿No tiene abogados contratados?. Pues que se la escriban ellos, que si no lo hacen bien, fijo que no lo harán tan mal.

Si quiere se la escribo yo, coño. Pero ha de venir al foro a pedirlo. Yo por su youtube no lo voy a hacer porque nunca doy la oportunidad de que me borren tres veces y él ya me ha borrado dos textos

que mis minutos me han costado elaborar.

Y decía en otro vídeo que no quiere protagonismo. Ya.

¿Y la Julia qué?. Ni la ha mencionado en la carta y éso que habrá más denuncias, de amas de casa o de ingenieros trabajando en Japón, lejos del alcance de la administración, ¿y van solo sobre la Julia ésta?, me barrunto que solo porque es abogada. Éso es discriminación ejemplarizante para cualquiera del gremio y no justicia.
Pero es que el Santiago además de soberbio es egoista

y gilipollas.

Joder, ya me he puesto de mala leche. Tengo que publicar una pastilla azul:



____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Sdenka (21 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Menudo culebrón ha encontrado con el juez García Porrero ¿o es una excusa subliminal para seguir debatiendo sobre la marihuana?
> 
> El tema parece que es para echarle muchas horas. Mena ya se ha jubilado, aparentemente no tiene nada que ver con él. Los que se quedan en el juzgado tienen un buen follón. Ya desde el primer párrafo no queda claro quién acusa a quién. Hay una página web repleta de injurias y calumnias hacia jueces y fiscales de Barcelona. La página injusticiacatalunya.info está bloqueada, probablemente porque los mismos jueces han ordenado cerrarla.
> 
> ...



Ella aparece también en el ER. Copio un comentario que escribí el año pasado sobre este tema:



Sdenka dijo:


> Casi todas las cartas mostradas en el video de ayer, estaban ya subidas a la sección de documentación de la web. Pero la última, mostrada en el minuto 21:14, no la había visto y es inquietante. Esa mujer, fue denunciada por la Presidenta por criticar en una web a la Justicia de Cataluña el 3 de octubre 2008. Uno de los magistrados a los que criticaba en esa web, era precisamente el del Juzgado de Instrucción 21.
> 
> Según vemos en el video, un año después, la Presidenta solicita copia de la comparecencia efectuada por esta mujer en relación al citado Magistrado, documentación que el Secretario le remite el 14 de octubre de 2009. Ni una semana después, el 20 de octubre, la Fiscal Marta Abelló Roma, presenta demanda de incapacidad contra esta señora. Y tres días después, el 23 de octubre, se suspenden cautelarmente las diligencias abiertas por la Presidenta en relación al Expediente Royuela. (Página 6).
> 
> Hace siete años aún seguía luchando para tener un juicio justo. No sé cómo acabó su historia al final.


----------



## javvi (21 May 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Ella aparece también en el ER. Copio un comentario que escribí el año pasado sobre este tema:



A mí no me queda nada claro el papel de la secretaria de justicia. Lo primero que te preguntas es si Mena está detrás de todo esto. Por las fechas parece que tiene que ver con que la fiscal y la juez se echen para atrás en el ER. Mientras tanto, ocurre de todo: asesinato del padre de la juez. Mena pretende cargarse a la juez y a toda la familia, Ruiz le disuade porque es demasiado arriesgado. De fondo se ve la guerra masonería, OPUS DEI.
Lo que despista de la secretaría es que se admite una querella contra ella por haber calumniado al amigo de Mena, Gª Porrero, ¿en qué lado está la secretaria? ¿está contra todos?
Y lo más raro de todo es que esta historia nos la encontramos en Wikileaks. Ahí no aparece cualquier pleito. Por ejemplo, buscas a Mena y a J. Villarejo y no hay nada. Conde Pumpido sí, pero por temas de Al Qaeda y ETA.
¿Qué interés puede tener para los que filtran esos documentos en Wikileaks un pleito entre una secretaria judicial y unos magistrados de segunda y tercera categoría? ¿tiene que ver con que el servidor de la página injusticacatalunya.info esté en Arizona, USA.?


----------



## javvi (21 May 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Habría que intentar llevar el asunto a la jurisdicción europea o internacional.



De acuerdo en todo excepto en esto. Sobre todo en lo concerniente a la justicia de Bruselas y La Haya. Estamos en manos de nuestros enemigos, todo lo que haga daño a España lo apoyarán. Puigdemont se refugia en Waterloo de la justicia española. En otros tiempos se hubiera mandado a un Alba y se hubiese arrasado esa planicie hasta dar con el fugado. 
Lo que está por abajo, en nuestras ciudades africanas, deprime demasiado. Y están apoyados por los USA, me da igual Biden que Trump, lo venían preparando hace tiempo. 
En todo caso tendría que apoyarnos algún enemigo de nuestros enemigos. En un caso muy hipotético podría ser Rusia. 
Cuantos más españoles lo sepan mejor, y también en Hispanoamérica. Sería la única manera de hacer fuerza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 May 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Parece que los Royuela no lo han hecho nada bien. La sensación es más de improvisación, de actuar sobre la marcha, que de planificación y previsión de los movimientos del contrario. Y cuando el contrario es tan poderoso improvisar puede salir muy caro. Hubiera sido mejor centrarse en unos pocos casos, aquellos que pudiesen ser más solidos y trabajarlos bien, buscar testigos, investigar, ponerse a cavar si hacía falta, cualquier cosa con tal de que no todo fuesen papeles.
> Abrir un canal en youtube y poner el ventilador, soltando mucha información con cosas que a veces no acaban de cuadrar, no ha resultado ser una buena estrategia. Insistir en acciones judiciales contra quien es juez y parte, tampoco. Habría que intentar llevar el asunto a la jurisdicción europea o internacional.
> Esto empieza a pintar mal para los Royuela. Que las indeterminadas de 2009 pudieran desparecer era previsible, como también lo es el que pueda desaparecer el expediente que se abrió al juez Porrero. Después del episodio de la denuncia de Venezuela era muy ingenuo esperar otra cosa. Salvo que guarden un gran as bajo la manga, el padre y el hijo, o al menos solo el hijo, acabarán entrando en prisión ya que ambos tienen antecedentes penales. Desde luego que lo que se intentará es meterles un buen paquete. Así es como se pretende cerrar este feo asunto.




Ahora veo que la tactica de decir que es adicto a los porros puede ser un as.

En caso de que los corruptos le denunciasen por "denuncia falsa" siempre podria decir que "iba emporrado" o en el peor de los casos,
tuvo un delirio psicotico y seria inimputable con estas leyes. 

va a ser que son mas listos de lo que creemos.


----------



## Peritta (22 May 2021)

Lo que tenía que hacer el Santi éste es apabullarnos con números:

-Hay 567 notas de Mena a Ruiz y 1212 de Ruiz y 245 de García Peña a Mena hablando de tal asunto. En papel cuadriculado son 1/5 de ellas, 2/3 son en blanco y el resto tiene rayitas.
De seguimientos a magistrados e intentos de extorsión para que entren en la masonería hay 2.024 y además de Ruiz, Mena y García Peña, hay un 10% de notas de otro funcionario o del Conde Pumpido, por decir alguien.
Del sangrado o pretección de burdeles tenemos 2.117 notas de los que la mayoría están en Barcelona pero hay dos en Tarragona y uno en Huesca... etc, etc etc.


En fin, yo lo haría así y no pondría querellas ni denuncias, que ya serían los de la justicia judicatura los que vendrían a mí

y no al revés.

@javvi 
@Sdenka 
@Debunker 
@Duda Metódica 
@Bimmer 
@Uritorco 
@CesareLombroso 
@Tarúguez 
@renko 

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (22 May 2021)

*CASO 86 JUAN CARLOS GÓMEZ SANTANA FLORES. SABOTAJE AÉREO*

Encargo de Monzer Al Kassar. La eliminación física del sujeto se produce en el aeródromo de Lillo, provincia de Toledo. Es un caso muy similar al que vimos hace unos días de Fernando Cancela Frías, que también era un encargo de Al Kassar. En ambos casos se produce un sabotaje en aficionados al vuelo sin motor. El anterior era en la provincia de Segovia y éste en la de Toledo. Son liquidados con algo menos de un año de diferencia. El de Gómez Santana se produce el 2 de marzo del 2003.



javvi dijo:


> *CASO 087. FERNANDO CANCELA FRÍAS. SABOTAJE AÉREO. *
> 
> Encargo de Monzer Al Kassar. Está en una lista de 18 personas, la mayoría residentes en Madrid. Hay que liquidarlos de manera escalonada para no despertar sospechas. La escasa información de su trayectoria laboral es que se dedicaba a la asesoría legal.
> 
> ...



La única información con este nombre y apellidos es que esta persona es cesada de la empresa IBERIA. Su actividad era de Apoderado mancomunado solidario, algo así como testaferro.








GOMEZ SANTANA FLORES JUAN CARLOS: Empresas y Cargos


Accede GRATIS a toda la información sobre GOMEZ SANTANA FLORES JUAN CARLOS gracias al buscador de directivos. Últimos nombramientos en empresas, actividad y directivos relacionados.




www.infoempresa.com





En el foro de la página del aeródromo de Lillo, los amigos y familiares del fallecido se despiden de él. Por algunos comentarios parece confirmarse que es el mismo que alguna actividad hacía en IBERIA.

_Juan Carlos, donde quiera que estés, seguiremos de alguna manera intercambiándonos aquellos "mails" de complicidad, seguiremos con nuestras clases de francés, y trataremos juntos de "arreglar esta Iberia", que tanto querías.

Hola Juan Carlos, cada día levanto la mirada y te imagino entrando con esa sonrisa por el hall de Iberia, es mucho tiempo el que te hemos estado viendo a diario, eres una gran persona en todos los aspectos, 

Hola Juan Carlos, todavía entro en el parking de Iberia esperando ver tu coche, o voy a la 6 planta y pienso que voy a oir tu voz en el pasillo. Muchas gracias por haberme ayudado tanto cuando entré en esta Iberia que tú tanto querías y tan bien conocías.






Accidente en Lillo


Sitio web del Real Aeroclub de Toledo




www.aeroclubdetoledo.com




_
Hay un informe técnico del accidente mortal del CIAIAC ( Comisión de investigación de accidentes o incidentes de aviación civil) perteneciente al Ministerio de Fomento.

Es un largo informe que en resumen viene a decir que:
-Era un piloto experimentado.
-La aeronave estaba en buen estado.
-Una serie de cuestiones técnicas hacen caer en barrena al velero.
-El piloto perdió el control del velero.



https://www.mitma.gob.es/recursos_mfom/2003_010_a1_0.pdf








Aeronave modelo PZL-BIELSKO SZD-50-3 PUCHACZ en la que se produjo el accidente mortal de Juan Carlos Gómez Santana.


Llama la atención que la prensa no se hiciese eco del accidente. Sólo se encuentra el foro aludido del club de vuelo y el informe técnico.

Unos meses después, 7 de julio del 2003, se publicó en el B.O.E. la ley _21/2003_ de seguridad aérea ,más estricta que la anterior, debido al incremento de los accidentes de aviación civil.





__





BOE.es - BOE-A-2003-13616 Ley 21/2003, de 7 de julio, de Seguridad Aérea.







www.boe.es


----------



## javvi (22 May 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Lo que tenía que hacer el Santi éste es apabullarnos con números:
> 
> -Hay 567 notas de Mena a Ruiz y 1212 de Ruiz y 245 de García Peña a Mena hablando de tal asunto. En papel cuadriculado son 1/5 de ellas, 2/3 son en blanco y el resto tiene rayitas.
> De seguimientos a magistrados e intentos de extorsión para que entren en la masonería hay 2.024 y además de Ruiz, Mena y García Peña, hay un 10% de notas de otro funcionario o del Conde Pumpido, por decir alguien.
> ...



¿Cómo ha hecho ese cálculo? Parece trabajo de chinos.


----------



## Peritta (22 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> ¿Cómo ha hecho ese cálculo? Parece trabajo de chinos.



Entiendo que me está trolleando ¿no?. Es que no me creo que sea usté tan gilipollas.

Pero en fin, si es el caso, le diré que no es un cálculo coño, es una elucubración, un suponer. Es lo que yo haría si fuese el Santi ya que, como yo, dice que no cree en la justicia judicatura.
Y yo no diría que hay tantas notas sino "al menos tantas notas" porque pueden aparecer más, dado el volumen de la cosa.

A mí, cuando alguna vez me han dado la responsabilidad lo primero que he hecho ha sido un inventario. Éso es lo que echo de menos en el Expediente Royuela. ¿Usté no?. 

¿A los demás se les ha comido la lengua el gato?.

Qué cosas.

Ya le digo, yo hubiera pasado de la judicatura y me hubiera dedicado por entero a darle difusión a la cosa, en lugar de andar denunciando y tal. Mira cómo el Arimany denunció (y ya vimos el ilegal procedimiento que emplearon, que querían que Santi declarara primero) y hubieran hecho lo mismo los togasucias ésos. Pero no, quiere él presentar la querella además de hacer de locutor en su canal. 
Pero si no tienes facilidad de palabra ¿para qué te pones de locutor?. 

Quien cree en los tribunales es el Señor Alberto, que se debe pensar que aún quedan quedan jueces justos y fiscales formales, pero él no, no entiendo por qué se mete en ese jardín.



Respecto a los "accidentes" aéreos que menciona, he de decir que los pilotos inspeccionan más o menos minuciosamente el aparato antes de salir a volar y un planeador de ésos no tiene muchos mecanismos, de modo que si hay algún sabotaje lo hubieran detectado. 
Y mandar a tierra un velero de ésos con un helicóptero o una avioneta hubiera dado mucho el cante. Me inclino a pensar más en el envenenamiento que en un balazo de fusil.

¿Hay informe aéreo?, ¿autopsia o algo?, ¿o a éstos también les incineraron con muchas prisas?.
________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (22 May 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Entiendo que me está trolleando ¿no?. Es que no me creo que sea usté tan gilipollas.



Pues le juro que no le estoy trolleando. Pensé que había dado con algún pdf tipo sumario, que yo no había visto y me picaba mucho la curiosidad. Vállase haciendo a la idea de que, a lo mejor, sí soy un poco gilipollas.


Peritta dijo:


> ¿Hay informe aéreo?, ¿autopsia o algo?, ¿o a éstos también les incineraron con muchas prisas?.



El enlace del informe aéreo está justo encima del avioncito, que es el mismo modelo. 
No hay nada más que el propio informe aéreo y un foro de la página del club aéreo donde amigos y familiares se despiden para siempre del fallecido. 
Es una cosa bastante sospechosa porque con este tipo de accidentes mortales aéreos siempre se hace eco la prensa local e incluso nacional. Pero no hay nada.


----------



## Uritorco (22 May 2021)

Acaban de subir este vídeo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *CASO 86 JUAN CARLOS GÓMEZ SANTANA FLORES. SABOTAJE AÉREO*
> 
> Encargo de Monzer Al Kassar. La eliminación física del sujeto se produce en el aeródromo de Lillo, provincia de Toledo. Es un caso muy similar al que vimos hace unos días de Fernando Cancela Frías, que también era un encargo de Al Kassar. En ambos casos se produce un sabotaje en aficionados al vuelo sin motor. El anterior era en la provincia de Segovia y éste en la de Toledo. Son liquidados con algo menos de un año de diferencia. El de Gómez Santana se produce el 2 de marzo del 2003.
> 
> ...




que parezca un accidente!


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 May 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Acaban de subir este vídeo.




el marzal ese es trigo limpio o es esta mas colgao que un cuadro y mas perchao que un abrigo?

pregunto solo. Y no sabia que era abogado, yo creo que no lo era.


----------



## Bimmer (23 May 2021)

Aunque no de "zhanks" ni me conecte, os sigo leyendo, gracias por mantener el hilo activo.



Uritorco dijo:


> Acaban de subir este vídeo.




No se puede ganar a la mafia con las reglas de la policía.


----------



## Peritta (23 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> El enlace del informe aéreo está justo encima del avioncito, que es el mismo modelo.
> No hay nada más que el propio informe aéreo y un foro de la página del club aéreo donde amigos y familiares se despiden para siempre del fallecido.
> Es una cosa bastante sospechosa porque con este tipo de accidentes mortales aéreos siempre se hace eco la prensa local e incluso nacional. Pero no hay nada.



Gilipollas lo somos todos. No llevan razón las mujeres cuando nos dicen que todos los hombres somos iguales. No señor, lo que somos todos los hombres es, así como suena, gilipollas.

Sí, estaba leyendo el informe ése (buen informe, bien buscado por su parte) y me decía que tenía que eliminar el párrafo ése donde despotrico tan a la ligera, cuando respondió usté mesié y ya no tenía sentido eliminarlo.

Bien visto el dato de que la prensa no se hizo eco del accidente o "accidente", que no sé, sigo aún sin poner la mano en el fuego por este asunto. Pero puede que esos días los de la prensa estuvieran entretenidos con otro asunto -el chapapote o algo- y no necesitarían noticias de relleno.

Mu raro que la radio, en el último momento, tuviera sintonizada otra frecuencia cuando en el momento anterior había estado hablando con los de tierra y con los otros veleros. Además por la radio -y para que no haya equívocos- suelen decir afirmativo o negativo, y no sí o no me sujeto.

Puede que accidentalmente cambiara la frecuencia e intentando recuperarla éso le distrajera, pero también puede que la palanca se le agarrotara y no obedeciera cuando le dijeron que llevaba el morro muy alto, esos mecanismos son muy sensibles y hay que tocarlos con mucho cuidao.
En cualquier caso el tío sabía, porque se lo habrían recalcado muchas veces, que si el aparato pierde velocidad pierde sustentación.

No sé, la presencia de testigos puede hacer que ni se molesten en hacer autopsia y por tanto el forense no busque químicos o drogas en la sangre o en las vísceras del muerto.
Pero lo que más me extraña es que no haya notas de Ruiz dando más detalles como cuando lo del helicóptero de Rajoy y la señá Esperanza (me creo que ésta tiene baraka como el General Bajito, a ver si me la encuentro por ahí y le paso un billete de lotería por la chepa) , pero claro, aquella operación salió mal.

Ea. Un saludo.

Bueno, y a los demás también. Incluyendo al becario de la embajada marroquí y a los criptógrafos de la CNI.
____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (23 May 2021)

*LOS ACIAGOS AMORÍOS DE CRISTINA (LA PREPARADA). CAÍDA LIBRE.*

Veíamos en el caso 449 que el Waterpolista *Jesús Rollán Prada*, tal vez, no había decidido suicidarse en el segundo aniversario de los atentados del 11m. En aquel 11 de marzo del 2006, una de las noticias del día eran las declaraciones de *Arnaldo Otegi*:

_DOS AÑOS DESPUÉS DEL 11- M El portavoz proetarra advierte que si va a la cárcel, el proceso de paz no arrancaría El fiscal general del Estado ordenó ayer que el Ministerio Público pida al juez Grande Marlaska, el lunes, la prisión incondicional para Arnaldo Otegi por su vinculación con las bombas y los actos violentos de la jornada de huelga del pasado jueves, convocada por Batasuna. El político abertzale apela a su condición de interlocutor imprescindible con la banda y avisa de las graves consecuencias de su ingreso en la cárcel









ABC MADRID 11-03-2006 - Archivo ABC


Madrid Sábado 11 marzo de 2006 F UNDADO EN Año CIII Número 32.963 Precio: 1 euro 1903 POR D ON T ORCUATO L UCA DE T ENA ... - Archivo ABC




www.abc.es




_
Otra de las noticias del día era la del fallecimiento de Jesús Rollán, el ex portero de la selección española de waterpolo que tantas medallas había ganado. Ya en su etapa de deportista de élite se había enganchado a las drogas y había decidido acogerse a una propuesta del COE de rehabilitación, ingresando en el balneario de la Garriga (Barcelona). Algo debió torcerse en su tratamiento que le llevó a arrojarse desde la azotea del balneario, acabando con su vida aquel 11 de marzo del 2006. O, al menos, eso es lo que contó la prensa.





__





Muere con 37 años Jesús Rollán, ex portero de waterpolo | elmundo.es


Muere con 37 años Jesús Rollán, ex portero de waterpolo El ex portero de la selección española de waterpolo Jesús Rollán, campeón del mundo y olímpico, se ha suicidado a la edad de 37 años en un balneario de La Garriga. Rollán llevaba desde el mes de octubre en tratamiento médico en un centro...




www.elmundo.es





En el Expediente Royuela nos cuentan otra historia. Hay un acuerdo económico a través del bufete Juan Prats y el protocolo habitual con Ruiz, Peña, Torres Royo, Arimany Manso y Guillem Vidal.



Si Jesús Rollán pasa a la historia, no será sólo por ser un campeón olímpico que acabó suicidándose por no poder superar su adicción a las drogas. Aunque sólo sea una anécdota en la historia, fue él quien incorporó a *Iñaki Urdangarín* a la Familia Real, al presentársela a la también amiga suya la *Infanta Cristina.*

Pero Jesús Rollán había sido algo más que un amigo de Cristina, figura en la lista de novios de la Infanta antes de conocer al inquilino de Brieva. La relación de Cristina y Rollán estuvo cerca de cuajar, el waterpolista disfrutaba del beneplácito de la Casa Real. Pero algo falló, dejaron el noviazgo y quedaron como buenos amigos.

La prensa del corazón menciona otros noviazgos de Cristina como el de los regatistas *José Luis Doreste *y *Fernando León*. O el poco candidato a ser aceptado por La Casa Real, el actor J*uanjo Puigcorbé*, declarado independentista y republicano. Además de ser el único no deportista en la vida sentimental de Cristina.









De Fernando León a Jesús Rollán y Álvaro Bultó: los amores de la infanta Cristina


Desde que abandonó el núcleo familiar con 25 años hasta que le dio el 'sí, quiero' a Iñaki Urdangarin, la hija del rey Juan Carlos ha conocido el amor en varias ocasiones




www.vanitatis.elconfidencial.com





Otro novio que tuvo Cristina que sí ganaba puntos para ser el Infante Consorte fue *Álvaro Butló Sagnier*. La relación duro unos tres años, sin llegar a cristalizar. Siete años después del fallecimiento de Rollán, Álvaro Butló murió en un sentido meramente físico, con independencia da la acción humana que hubiera por medio, por el mismo motivo : la acción de la gravedad debido a la altura: caída libre (o no) al igual que los casos 86 y 87 vistos recientemente. Álvaro Butló, que era deportista de riesgo, murió el 23 de agosto del 2013 en Lauterbrunnen (Alpes Suizos) practicando el wingsuit, un salto al vacío en el que una especie de paracaídas viene incorporado al traje.







Álvaro Butló Sagnier cumplía todos los requisitos para ser un digno miembro de La Familia Real. La sangre azul le venía por la vía materna. Su madre *Inés Sagnier Muñoz*, hija de José Mª Sagnier y Sanjuanena: Gentilhombre de cámara de Su Majestad el Rey D. Alfonso XIII, y de Mª Cristina Muñoz y Cangas-Argüelles, hija, a su vez, de Fernando Muñoz y Bernaldo de Quirós: Duque de Riánsares. No sabemos si había mucho capital que heredar de los padres de Inés Sagnier Muñoz. Lo que sí sabemos es que eran muchos a repartir, siendo la segunda de catorce hermanos.








Álvaro Bultó - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Genealogía de x Inés Sagnier Muñoz


Descubra los orígenes familiares de x Inés Sagnier Muñoz.




gw.geneanet.org





Por la parte paterna de Álvaro Butló Sagnier le venía la sangre industrial catalana. Su padre *Francisco Javier Bultó Marqués *fue el fundador de la empresa de las motos *Montesa* y *Bultaco* que se veían por todas partes en los setenta, ochenta, cuando España era una potencia industrial y no la narcocracia en que se ha convertido.















Paco Bultó - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Pero en la familia Butló no todo eran motos. El hermano de Francisco Javier, *José María,* perteneció a los servicios de inteligencia del bando de los nacionales durante La Guerra Civil, el SIFNE. Después de la guerra volvió a la industria. Fue accionista importante de varias empresas, entre ellas, la de su hermano: Bultaco. También ocupó puestos importantes como presidente de la Asociación de Industriales Textiles Algodoneros o el de primer presidente del Banco Industrial de Cataluña.
Su vida fue truncada por un atentado cometido por la banda terrorista EPOCA (Exercit Popular Catala). Los terroristas le adosaron unos explosivos al pecho y pidieron un rescate de 500 millones de pts. El industrial se negó a pagarlos, con la consecuencia mortal predecible.
Hubo varios arrestos en relación a este atentado. Entre ellos, el de *Jaume Martinez Vendrell,* que también se le acusó del asesinato de *Joaquín Viola Sauret, *(ex alcalde de Barcelona) y de su mujer: *Montserrat Tarragona* (1978). Los terroristas entraron en la casa, metieron a los hijos en otra habitación. Y siguiendo un método como el de Butló, le adosaron unos explosivos al padre y a la madre. Se dice que los terroristas también querían pedir un rescate, pero falló el mecanismo, decapitando a Viola y a su mujer. Los hijos reconocieron a otro terrorista: a *Carlos Sastre Benlliure*, muy activo desde el comienzo del Procés como agitador de la CUP.




__





José María Bultó - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org








__





Joaquín Viola - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





El hijo del matrimonio Viola Tarragona, *Joaquín Viola Tarragona *se hizo notario, tuvo varios destinos en Cataluña. Estando en Málaga, falleció el 15 de marzo del 2005. Es el caso 33 del ER. El nombre del cliente, o bufete, que hace el encargo no se menciona en las notas de Mena. lo que sí consta es lo abultado del sobre lleno de billetes que le espera a Ruiz en el cajón.

_Don Joaquín Viola Tarragona Notario Falleció en Málaga, el día 15 de marzo de 2005, a los 54 años de edad. Su apenada esposa, Yolanda Pérez Zarzosa; hijos, Patricia, Joaquín e Ignacio Viola Pérez; madre política, Pilar Zarzosa Peña, y demás familia ruegan una oración por su alma. El difunto será recibido en el tanatorio de Les Corts, hoy, día 17 de marzo de 2005, a partir de las 9 horas, y la misa funeral de cuerpo presente tendrá lugar, a las 13.30 horas, en la iglesia de Santa Gema 










Hemeroteca - La Vanguardia - Home







hemeroteca.lavanguardia.com







_


----------



## javvi (23 May 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Mu raro que la radio, en el último momento, tuviera sintonizada otra frecuencia cuando en el momento anterior había estado hablando con los de tierra y con los otros veleros. Además por la radio -y para que no haya equívocos- suelen decir afirmativo o negativo, y no sí o no me sujeto.



Yo creo que ahí una de las claves. ¿no se podrían matar dos pájaros de un tiro con la manipulación de las ondas? Tendremos que estudiar con más detenimiento el caso.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *LOS ACIAGOS AMORÍOS DE CRISTINA (LA PREPARADA). CAÍDA LIBRE.*
> 
> Veíamos en el caso 449 que el Waterpolista *Jesús Rollán Prada*, tal vez, no había decidido suicidarse en el segundo aniversario de los atentados del 11m. En aquel 11 de marzo del 2006, una de las noticias del día eran las declaraciones de *Arnaldo Otegi*:
> 
> ...




Lo que nunca entendere es como gente no se venga de estos asesinatos de rojos de mier hasta con sus propias manos, no me cabe en la cabeza de Punisher que tengo.


----------



## javvi (23 May 2021)

*40 años del asalto al Banco Central de Barcelona: el mayor atraco con rehenes y su vínculo con el 23-F*

_El 23 de mayo de 1981, tres meses del golpe de estado de Tejero en el Congreso de los Diputados, se produjo el famoso robo a la sede del Banco Central de Cataluña. Once atracadores tomaron como rehenes a los 263 clientes y funcionarios del banco que se encontraban dentro de las instalaciones en aquel momento. A cambio de poner fin al asalto, los atracadores pidieron la puesta en libertad del Teniente coronel Tejero y de otros tres procesados por el golpe de estado del 23 de febrero de 1981. _
_También los asaltantes pidieron dos aviones, uno de ellos para llevar a Tejero y a los otros tres detenidos por el golpe a Argentina, y otro en Barcelona para que ellos pudiesen escapar.
En cuanto al perfil de los asaltantes había diferentes teorías, aunque todas coincidían en que se trataba de gente preparada. Por un lado se pensó que podían ser miembros de grupos de extrema – derecha, también que podía haber guardias civiles entre sus filas, incluso entre ellos podía estar el excapitán de la Guardia Civil, Sánchez Valiente, fugado tras el asalto al Congreso del 23-F. 
De forma paralela, la noticia iba llegando a todas las partes del mundo y varios grupos de extrema derecha y los propios implicados en el 23-F negaron de forma firme tener relación con el asalto al Banco Central. Incluso el Gobierno de Argentina se mostró reacio a recibir los aviones que habían solicitado los asaltantes. 
La investigación dio sus frutos. La policía investigó al asaltante que resultó muerte en el Banco Central, José María Cuevas, y también descubrió un túnel cuyo destino era un local comercial que los atracadores habían alquilado cerca de la Diagonal, por donde pocos días después se realizaría el desfile de las Fuerzas Armadas. En el túnel también se encontraron balas y un revolver. _








40 años del asalto al Banco Central de Barcelona: el mayor atraco con rehenes y su vínculo con el 23-F







www.alertadigital.com






http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/banco-central-1.pdf




http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/Noticia-Ya-3-6-81.pdf


----------



## javvi (23 May 2021)

*LAS MUERTES ACCIDENTALES DE LOS ALFONSO DE BORBÓN. EL NOMBRE DE PILA MALDITO. 

Alfonso de Borbón y Battenberg *(1907,1938). Nacido en el Palacio Real de Madrid, era Príncipe de Asturias y heredero del trono de España. Derecho que, lógicamente, perdió durante La Segunda República. Los padrinos de su bautizo fueron su abuela Mª Cristina de Habsburgo-Lorena y el Papa Pio X.
Durante todo su vida estuvo enfermo de hemofilia. Con la proclamación de la Republica se exilió.
_En 1938, sufrió un accidente de automóvil en Miami, al salirse de la calzada el vehículo que conducía y chocar con una cabina telefónica. En apariencia, el suceso no tuvo mucha importancia, pero el golpe le causó una hemorragia interna que no pudo cortarse por la hemofilia que padecía, falleciendo en el hospital Gerland de Miami. _¿Algún Ruiz por Miami?
_








Alfonso de Borbón y Battenberg - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org











*Alfonso de Borbón y Borbón. *_(1941,1956). Hijo de Don Juan de Borbón y hermano de Juan Carlos, Pilar y Margarita. Nació en Roma, vivió un tiempo en Suiza y después en Estoril (Portugal) donde, a sus tiernos catorce añitos, murió por un disparo en la cabeza que se le escapó a su hermano Juan Carlos.
Se dice que cuando el padre, Don Juan, encontró el cadáver encharcado de sangre de su hijo, lo cubrió con una bandera de España y le espetó a Juan Carlos: _¡Júrame que no lo has hecho a propósito!








Alfonso de Borbón (1941-1956) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org









_

*Alfonso de Borbón y Dampierre. *(1936,1989) Su padre Don Jaime de Borbón, debido a su sordera, había renunciado al trono para él y para sus descendientes. Aunque se habla de que pudo cambiar de opinión. 
Nació en Roma. Salvo algún viaje esporádico, no pudo instalarse en España hasta 1954 cuando Franco le dio el permiso. Alfonso era Caballero de la Orden de Malta y muchas cosas más. Fue padrino de bautizo de Cristina, La Preparada.
Aunque Franco ya había nombrado a Juan Carlos como su sucesor, Alfonso declaró en la televisión francesa: _«Hay tres condiciones para esto: tener sangre real, tener treinta años de edad y ser español. Obviamente, yo cumplo dichos requisitos» _
Franco, por precaución, envió a Alfonso lo más lejos posible: le nombró embajador en Suecia. Pero, por si acaso, le casó con su nieta María del Carmen Martínez-Bordiú y Franco. El matrimonio heredó el ducado de Cádiz. Tuvieron dos hijos: Francisco de Asís y Luis Alfonso.
En 1979 Alfonso y Mª del Carmen se separaron. En 1984 yendo en coche Alfonso y sus dos hijos sufrieron un accidente, chocando con un camión Pegaso., que se llevó la vida de Francisco de Asís, con 11 años, y casi las de Alfonso y Luis Alfonso.
Menos suerte tuvo Alfonso de Borbón cinco años después. Esquiando en Estados Unidos (país maldito para los Alfonsos de Borbón) se encontró con un cable de acero a la altura del cuello. Como Luis XVI, pero en una especie de guillotina invertida.
Para los legitimistas franceses Alfonso era el legítimo heredero de la corona gala, en caso de que volviese la monarquía a Francia. Ahora lo es su hijo Luis Alfonso, que de momento sigue vivo, no ha vuelto a sufrir accidentes graves.
Hay algunas coincidencias que han llamado la atención, como que Alfonso muriese un 30 de enero, fecha de nacimiento del que, en cierto sentido, era un rival: Felipe, el actual rey, (1968).
Otras coincidencias muy inquietantes es que el 13 de noviembre de 1987 se publicó en el B.O.E. que los títulos nobiliarios del duque de ´Cádiz no eran heredables Justo cinco años después, el 13 de noviembre de 1992, desaparecieron las tres niñas de Alcácer. En uno de los cadáveres se encontró una cruz que parecía tener un doble significado: si era de Caravaca, se asociaba con la Orden de Malta, y si era de Lorena, se asociaba con el lado galo de Don Alfonso. Recordemos que Luis Alfonso sigue vivo. Y tanto una cruz, la de Lorena, le toca por el lado Anjou, como la otra, puesto que Luis Alfonso es caballero de Malta.








Alfonso de Borbón y Dampierre - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Luis Alfonso de Borbón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Alcàsser. La cruz de Caravaca.


Crimen de Alcasser, Alcacer, Antonio Angles, Miriam, Toñi, Desirée, Miguel Ricart, bandera falsa, conspiracion, Nozick, sionismo, crisis




lawebdelassombras.blogspot.com











*Alfonso de Borbón y Medina. *Caso 557 del ER. Primo segundo o tercero de Juan Carlos. Hijo del teniente coronel de caballería Alfonso María de Borbón y Pérez de Pulgar y de Inés Medina y Atienza, que fue jefa de protocolo del pabellón de España en la Expo 92.

Las notas de Mena dicen: _Desaparición física a instancias de Al Kassar con el que mantiene unas relaciones comerciales relacionadas con el tráfico de armas. Es hijo del duque de Santa Cristina, que es a su vez primo del rey, por tanto sobrino de Juan Carlos. _
Ruiz responde en su nota informando del éxito de la operación del 20 de enero del 2005 provocando accidente automovilístico en el km 38 de la carretera de Burgos a la altura de El Molar.
En la siguiente nota informa de que el funeral se ha celebrado sin incidencias. Los asistentes nos los podemos imaginar.








Genealogía de x Alfonso de Borbón Medina


Descubra los orígenes familiares de x Alfonso de Borbón Medina.




gw.geneanet.org













Fallece, en un accidente de tráfico, Alfonso de Borbón Medina


SEVILLA.Alfonso de Borbón Medina, sobrino en segundo grado de Su Majestad el Rey Don Juan Carlos, falleció ayer en el Hospital de la Paz de Madrid a consecuencia de las heridas sufridas en un accidente de tráfico ocurrido a medio día de ayer cuando conducía su propio automóvil a la altura del...



sevilla.abc.es




*Alfonso de Borbón Pintó *(1909, 1938). Comandante de caballería, murió en combate, durante la Guerra Civil, a la edad de 29 años.








Genealogía de x Alfonso de Borbón Pintó


Descubra los orígenes familiares de x Alfonso de Borbón Pintó.




gw.geneanet.org


----------



## javvi (24 May 2021)

Alberto Royuela fue detenido por el asalto al Banco Central (mayo de 1981) Esto le produjo taquicardias y tuvo que ser hospitalizado. Cuando le interrogó el jefe del Grupo de Información, le dijo: _"No sé que preguntarte, Alberto, pero son órdenes de Rosón.
*Juan José Rosón Pérez* _era el Ministro del Interior del gobierno de UCD.



http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/banco-central-1.pdf



En la Operación Campeón contra la mafia china se detuvo a su hijo * Javier Eduardo Rosón Boix* . Le detuvieron en su puesto de trabajo del Banco Sabadell. Se le acusaba de intermediario con la banda de Gao Ping.
En la estructura de blanqueo de dinero había tres personas clave: el hijo de Rosón, el empresario *Rafael Pallardo Calatrava* y *Malka Mammam Levy, *ciudadana española de origen israelí conocida con el alias de 'la sobrina. Malka Mammam Levy junto con otro isrealí *Mesod Muyal Pinto* _miembro de la *“trama hebrea”*, como denominan los investigadores a una amplia red de miembros de dicha comunidad asentados en nuestro país, cuyos integrantes tienen notables conocimientos sobre el mundo financiero y el comercio de materiales preciosos. El hermetismo y la discreción con que “trabajaban” les acreditaba ante potenciales clientes como una organización “seria” capaz de sortear las barreras legales._
Según la policía la urbanización de La Moraleja. "era una fuente de clientes muy significativa"
Entre los clientes principales estaban *María Inmaculada Borbón Dos Sicilias Lubomirska *y su tía *María Margarita Borbón Dos Sicilias Lubomirska*, obviamente emparentadas con La Familia Real. Estas Borbón de la rama polaca también eran socias de otro Borbón: J*osé Luis García de Sáez Borbón Dos Sicilias. *
También estaba implicado *Vicente Gregorio Abelló. *Hijo de *Juan Abelló*, el empresario farmacéutico, amigo y socio de* Mario Conde.*




__





La Moraleja era "una fuente de clientes muy significativa” para la mafia china


SEGÚN UN INFORME POLICIAL Carlos Fonseca La amplitud y el alcance de las distintas tramas de blanqueo de capitales descubiertas en la operación Emperador contra la mafia china de Gao Ping han sobrepasado las sospechas iniciales de los especialistas de la Unidad de Drogas y Crimen Organizado (UDYCO)




www.attacmadrid.org












Juan José Rosón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Un "Rosón" y un "Abelló" entre los detenidos de apellido 'ilustre' en la Operación Emperador


Entre los 90 detenidos de la "Operación Emperador" está un hijo del exministro de UCD Juan José Rosón, y un sobrino del financiero Juán Abelló




www.elplural.com





Volviendo al asalto del Banco Central, junto a Alberto Royuela, se detuvo a dos personas más: *Roberto Ferruz Camacho* y *Luis Antonio García Rodríguez.*
Ferruz era un destacado dirigente falangista.
Luis Antonio García Rodríguez antiguo miembro de la CEDADE, fundó el partido Estado Nacional Europeo.









Estado Nacional Europeo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org







http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/Detenci%C3%B3n-Banco-Central.pdf



Alberto Royuela fue puesto en libertad por falta de pruebas. Días después dio una conferencia de prensa en la que declaró que detrás del asalto al Banco Central estaba Ernest Lluch.

_«Por mi posición en las celdas _—dijo— _oí diversos comentarios de los detenidos por el asalto al Banco Central y en varias ocasiones citaron al socialista Ernest Lluch.»_

Señaló que _«por lo que decían, parece que se habían reunido con Lluch quince días antes en
ese local de la calle Casanova en el que se dice que descubrieron un túnel, aunque yo creo
que era un agujero para guardar armas»_

«_Según ellos_ —prosiguió—, _el plan era el siguiente: Tejero, en sus declaraciones en el juicio,
podía perjudicar a altas personalidades, y lo del Banco Central se montó para que Tejero se
fuese del país, pero Tejero se negó.»_
Precisó más adelante que «_comentaban que Lluch era el "puente" con "un ministro", y que les
habían dicho que se comportasen como si fueran guardias civiles».
«Yo creo_ —concluyó— _que estos detenidos son "chorizos", pero no idiotas, y se comportaban
como si tuvieran la seguridad de que su caso no va a ser gravé, y ademas, pese a que los han
interrogado muchas veces, no les han tocado ni un pelo.»_






Artículo: Royuela implica a Ernest Lluch en el asalto al Banco Central - ABC - 03/06/1981 - Archivo Linz de la Transición española • Fundación Juan March


Artículo: Royuela implica a Ernest Lluch en el asalto al Banco Central - ABC - 03/06/1981 - El socialista catalán dice que es una falsedad. Archivo Linz de la Transición española.



linz.march.es





*Ernest Lluch* fue asesinado por ETA el 21 de noviembre de 1986. Cosa extraña porque Lluch, lejos de pertenecer al ala dura de la lucha antiterrorista, era de los más partidarios del diálogo con ETA. Tiempo después, los despistados etarras declararon que no sabían que Lluch era partidario del diálogo. Simplemente, estaba servido en bandeja y le liquidaron.









Los asesinos de Lluch no sabían que era partidario del diálogo


Dos ex etarras confiesan que la banda fue a por él porque era un objetivo posible




elpais.com


----------



## Debunker (24 May 2021)

*Es una buena noticia o eso quiero creer, *



"La *Fiscalía de la Unión Europea* es una nueva institución comunitaria que va a suponer una verdadera *revolución para la Justicia española*. Lo principal, es que tendrá una serie de competencias que podrán finalizar con la impunidad que las élites, sobre todo de la banca, disfrutan en España.

La *Comisión Europea* y el *Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea* (TJUE) son dos instituciones que están sorprendidas del *volumen de denuncias que reciben desde España por corrupción judicial*. La propia *Úrsula von der Leyen* hizo referencia a que determinados países, sin dar nombre alguno, generaban un enorme volumen de denuncias que asustaban.

El próximo día 1 de junio sucederá un hecho histórico y que frenará, esperemos que de manera definitiva, la *corrupción judicial en España* y la consecuente impunidad de las que las élites disfrutan en los tribunales. Hay que recordar que el banquero italiano *Andrea Orcel* afirmó que disponía de una grabación en la que un alto directivo de *Banco Santander* afirmaba que ellos *sólo perdían los juicios que querían*. ¿Esto se puede dar en un país democrático? Evidentemente, no. Pero vivimos en España, el país donde aún no se ha aplicado la revolución que quedó pendiente tras la muerte del dictador: la reforma absoluta de la Administración de Justicia.

*Europa al rescate… otra vez*
Al final, como viene ocurriendo desde hace décadas, será Europa la que llegue al *rescate de la dignidad democrática* de España. La nueva Fiscalía de la UE tiene competencias muy importantes para intervenir directamente la Justicia española.

Este nuevo organismo europeo dispondrá de herramientas tan novedosas y revolucionarias como la de la Avocación, es decir, *el poder detener la instrucción de una causa en un Estado, para continuar el procedimiento en otro *si hay indicios suficientes de la existencia de *corrupción judicial o de instruir dicha causa de tal modo que se vieran beneficiados los poderosos. *Por ejemplo, la Fiscalía de la UE podría haber cambiado la instrucción del caso de presunto blanqueo de capitales del Santander tras comprobar que, aunque los informes periciales determinaron que sí que existió una estructura de blanqueo, se haya sobreseído la causa.

En la jurisdicción única que instauran las últimas normas de la *Unión Europea*, se establece una *acción de advocación para la Fiscalía Europea* y las Instituciones de la Unión, coherente con los principios de prevalencia y primacía, al que habríamos de sumar el de jerarquía.

En consecuencia, deberá cambiarse absolutamente la norma rituaria penal, ya que la existencia de un juez director de la investigación es difícilmente compatible con algunos principios básicos de la Fiscalía Europea.

*La Fiscalía Europea realizará las investigaciones*
Según el artículo 4 del *Reglamento (UE) 2017/1939*, se afirma que la Fiscalía Europea es la «*responsable de investigar los delitos* que perjudiquen a los intereses financieros de la Unión […]. A tal fin, la Fiscalía Europea efectuará las investigaciones».

En la misma línea, el considerando n.º 58 del Reglamento atribuye a la Fiscalía Europea la misión de «*orientar y garantizar la coherencia de las investigaciones* […] a escala de la Unión», algo que se repite en varios artículos del Reglamento y que la Fiscalía Europea difícilmente podrá hacer si no es el órgano titular de la investigación.

Por otro lado, el artículo 13.1 del Reglamento reitera que «los Fiscales Europeos Delegados serán responsables de aquellas investigaciones y acciones penales que hayan emprendido, que se les hayan asignado o que hayan asumido haciendo uso de su derecho de avocación».

Además, a la Fiscalía Europea se le otorga jerarquía suficiente para dar órdenes directas a las policías y fiscalías de los estados, órdenes que estarán obligados a cumplir.

*El Derecho de la Unión es prevalente sobre el español*
En virtud de esos principios de Prevalencia, Primacía y Jerarquía, el art. 5.3 del Reglamento establece que «las investigaciones y las acusaciones en nombre de la Fiscalía Europea se regirán por el presente Reglamento. *La legislación nacional se aplicará a las cuestiones que no estén reguladas por el presente Reglamento* […] Cuando una cuestión esté regulada tanto por la legislación nacional como por el presente Reglamento, prevalecerá este último».

Además, el Fiscal Europeo Delegado asignado a España se encargará de toda la investigación (incluso de dirigir a la Policía), y recurrirá al órgano judicial competente, que actuaría a modo de juez de garantías, para solicitar la autorización judicial para la práctica de aquellas medidas que requieren esa autorización por afectar a derechos fundamentales o la requieren por disposición de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal."





__





La Fiscalía de la UE terminará con los privilegios y la impunidad judicial de las élites españolas - Diario16


La nueva Fiscalía de la UE podrá trasladar una instrucción judicial desde España a otro país de la UE si se detecta corrupción judicial




diario16.com





*Otro artículo:*


"La nueva *Fiscalía de la UE* va a suponer una verdadera *revolución para la Justicia española*, puesto que tiene competencias tan profundas que puede terminar con la *impunidad de las élites y frenar la corrupción judicial*. Sin embargo, las implicaciones son mucho más profundas.

Las nuevas normas aprobadas por la *Unión Europea*, que son prevalentes sobre las españolas, pueden generar *nuevos delitos*. Por ejemplo, la *Directiva UE 2019/1937* de protección a denunciantes de infracciones del Derecho de la Unión, conocida como la *Directiva Whistleblower*. Estos nuevos delitos amplían y modifican la *Directiva (UE) 2017/1371*, conocida como *Directiva PIF*.

En consecuencia, también se modifica -por la vía de los hechos- el ámbito de actuación establecido para la Fiscalía Europea en el Reglamento (UE) 2017/1939, conocido como Reglamento de la Fiscalía Europea (RFE).

*La jerarquía judicial española*
La *jerarquía judicial* española, donde se incluyen a fiscales y abogados del Estado, inició una campaña con el fin de *controlar y minimizar los efectos de la puesta en marcha de la Fiscalía Europea* en España.

Se inició una especie de carrera para ver quién se iba a convertir en la *Autoridad Delegada* que se coordinara con la Unión Europea. Sin embargo, *ninguno de los que forman parte de esa jerarquía judicial o han sido nombrados por esta, cumple con los requisitos que exige la Unión Europea* y, en particular, el Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea (TJUE), para poder ser considerados *imparciales o independientes*.

Según el abogado *Josep Jover*, uno de los mayores expertos en España en Derecho de la Unión «los gestores del Poder Judicial, acostumbrados a c*ontrolar la Justicia de acuerdo con criterios personales y no con los criterios establecidos por la Ley*, están obviando e ignorando de forma privada y de forma pública, por acción o por omisión, el paquete de normas ya en vigor que vienen incluidas en el Reglamento RFE, la Directiva PIF y la Directiva Whistleblowers».

*¿Imparcialidad e independencia?*
Algo parecido es lo que ya vienen haciendo con determinada jurisprudencia del TJUE con respecto a la *imparcialidad y la independencia* para poder tener una correcta *tutela judicial efectiva*, de acuerdo a lo exigido por el artículo 47 de la *Carta de Derechos Fundamentales de la Unión Europea*, con jurisprudencia con respecto a los *contratos abusivos de la banca* o, por ejemplo, con la Directiva relativa a los datos abiertos y la *reutilización de la información del sector público*.

Los delitos PIF que deberá vigilar la Fiscalía Europea, la _*notitia criminis*_ (denuncia) vendrá, en parte de la propia Administración Pública a través del *IGAE* (en el caso de los delitos de fraude de *subvenciones* por ejemplo) o de la *AEAT* (en el caso del *fraude de IVA transfronterizo* a gran escala, por ejemplo).

Sin embargo, en su mayor parte esa notitia criminis vendrá de *información que suministrarán los denunciantes de corrupción*, así como de la ampliación de su función como alertadores o denunciantes, por la asunción en PIF de los hechos recogidos en la Directiva whistleblowers.

Por otro lado, la *Fiscalía española* olvida que, en bastantes ocasiones, los imputados o investigados por la Fiscalía de la UE serán miembros o altos funcionarios del Estado español. En el régimen interior estas personas disponían de *aforamiento*. Sin embargo, para las normas europeas que han entrado en vigor, *no existe la figura del aforado*. Olvida también que la Fiscalía Europea podrá actuar contra aquellas normas nacionales que sean contrarias a las normas de la Unión Europea. Especialmente si promueven o protegen delitos recogidos en PIF."









Fiscalía Europea: la jerarquía judicial española no cumpliría con los requisitos de la UE - Diario16


Ninguno de los que forman parte de esa jerarquía judicial o han sido nombrados por esta, cumple con los requisitos que exige la UE




diario16.com


----------



## Debunker (24 May 2021)

Si esa fiscalía de la UE entra en vigor el 1 de Junio, dentro de 7 días, las denuncias presentadas por los Royuelas o Acodap tienen todo el sentido, al contrario de lo que algunos pensaban por aquí.


----------



## Peritta (24 May 2021)

Pues voy a publicar un video del Arconte que aunque no habla del expediente Royuela, sí da al principio una noticia que no he llegado a leer en Burbuja, lo que no dice nada bueno de la deriva que está tomando últimamente este foro.

No, en principio no tiene que ver con expediente Royuela, pero sí nos da una idea de la clase judicial nacional.



________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (24 May 2021)

Ya que no hay fosas queremos ver una foto del zulo que custodian en Francia, o vaya usté a saber quién y dónde.

Porque si fuera yo os diría que está en Francia, pero lo mismo lo tendría en Italia. Por despistar digo.

Pero este abogado del diablo quiere una prueba documental, quiere ver las carpetillas y los expedientes en su volumen, por lo menos antes de abandonar este foro a lo campeón: con un pocker de nueves.

Me da igual si la cosa está desordenada o que haya pelusas por el suelo y que la señora de la limpieza no se haya pasado por allí en mes y medio. Yo no voy a regañar como -supongo- haría la señora Royuela. Lo que quiero ver es qué coños compró el señor Alberto por 80.000 machacantes.

Un paquete de tabaco o un paraguas para hacerme una idea del tamaño de la cosa y, como dicen por allí: prou. Y si el archivo secreto no cabe en una foto, pues que hagan dos coño. Y si es así, tienen este teclado y el poco talento que Dios me ha dado a su disposición. Pero si no,

pues no.

Que quiten cualquier objeto decorativo para que no se sepa si la cosa está en Alsacia o en Milán y ya me vale. Pero, como el apostol aquél: hasta que no meta mis dedos en sus manos y mi puño en su costado, a mí no me mareéis.



@javvi
@Sdenka
@Debunker
@Duda Metódica
@Bimmer
@Uritorco
@CesareLombroso
@Tarúguez
@renko

@matadrongos
@Stock Option

________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Duda Metódica (24 May 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Si esa fiscalía de la UE entra en vigor el 1 de Junio, dentro de 7 días, las denuncias presentadas por los Royuelas o Acodap tienen todo el sentido, al contrario de lo que algunos pensaban por aquí.



Parece que esa Fiscalía Europea a lo que se va a dedicar es principalmente a asuntos de dinero, es decir a vigilar que nadie sise dinero del presupuesto de la Unión. No se si también intervendrá cuando el robo sea de los presupuestos locales, si así fuera el ER se podría enfocar como se hizo con Al Capone, que acabó en el talego por fraude fiscal y no por sus otros crímenes. Por otra parte si esa Fiscalía mete las narices donde no debe, no va a encontrar aquí mucha colaboración de sus homólogos sino toda suerte de obstáculos. La puesta en marcha de la Fiscalía europea es una buena noticia y quizás sea el embrión de algo que con el tiempo pueda intervenir en corruptelas locales. Dudo mucho que se vaya a hacer cargo de algo como el ER.


----------



## Uritorco (25 May 2021)

Aquí teneis el vídeo de hoy lunes.


----------



## javvi (25 May 2021)

* CASO 486 ANTONIO DE SENILLOSA Y CROS. EFECTOS COLATERALES EN LA BENEMÉRITA*

Antonio de Senillosa, perteneciente a la aristocracia rural catalana, empezó metiéndose en líos como participante del contubernio de Múnich. Con un pie en la política y otro en el mundo del espectáculo, afín a Suarez, asesor de Josep Tarradellas, monárquico: más juanista que juancarlista, tenía muchos motivos para que Carlos Jiménez Villarejo le echase un ojo. Murió en accidente el 27 de febrero de 1994. Como siempre, todo está controlado por Ruiz. La prensa atribuye el accidente al exceso de alcohol.











__





Antonio de Senillosa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













El últímo artículo de Senillosa se titulaba "Morir en febrero"


Lo había escrito hace apenas una semana. Febrero ha sido un mes poco propicio para los intelectuales. Montesquieu, Descartes, Giordano Bruno, Kant...




elpais.com





Después de tomar unas copas con unos amigos se dirige a Sant Mori, Gerona, donde tiene una vivienda. Choca frontalmente con otro vehículo con la consecuencia de su propia muerte, la del otro conductor y un hijo suyo. La mujer y el otro hijo quedan malheridos.
Lo que es una tremenda casualidad es que, en una operación dirigida por Ruiz, sargento de la Guardia Civil, el coche saboteado impacte contra otro conducido por un miembro del mismo cuerpo: Pablo Varó Urbano, subteniente de la Guardia Civil 53 años, que además andaba metido en cuestiones de tráfico de la comandancia de Gerona.
Si el subteniente condujese solo, sin su familia, se podría pensar que estaba participando en la operación, que pretendían hacerle un sandwich a Senillosa: uno por delante y otro por detrás, y algo salió mal, produciéndose una baja entre los participantes. Pero resulta increíble que uno de estos agentes corruptos arriesgase no sólo su vida, sino también la de su mujer y sus dos hijos.
Si pensamos mal, lo podemos interpretar como que querían matar dos pájaros de un tiro: uno por motivos de alta política y otro, un agente incómodo, que sabía demasiado o que había visto lo que no debería haber visto. En este caso. parece una operación muy compleja. ¿cómo coordinar dos coches que se tienen que encontrar en un tramo determinado de la carretera con resultado mortal?



https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1987/05/28/pdfs/A15859-15863.pdf



Preguntemos a la policía, que es la que más sabe de estas cuestiones. En concreto, un subcomisario de la policía nacional, que sabe mucho, alguna pista nos puede dar. Don José Amedo Fouce cuenta en su libro Cal Viva que es lo que ocurrió, en realidad, con el accidente mortal de uno de sus colaboradores: Guy Metge, agente de la policía francesa de aduanas. En el capítulo VII que nos deja leer Googlebooks:

_Guy Metge [_policía francés importante colaborador de los GAL] f_alleció en extrañas circunstancias en un accidente de carretera... Cuando le mostré mi incredulidad a Jean-Louis_ [el policía francés más importante de los GAL], _me respondió, con mucho sigilo, que alguien desde Madrid le había comunicado que, durante una reunión entre los servicios secretos español y francés... ...*Jean-Louis me contestó a regañadientes que...se le había instalado un diminuto dispositivo electrónico en la caja de cambios de su coche*_ [de Guy Metge], _*que se controlaba a distancia*. Cuando su Audi de color azul adelantaba a otro vehículo, en plena recta, en el carril opuesto apareció un tráiler, todavía a bastante distancia. En ese momento, los hombres de Jean Louis accionaron el mando y el coche de Guy quedó totalmente bloqueado, a merced del impacto del camión.









Cal viva


Cuando se cumplen treinta años de la decisión del gobierno de Felipe González de luchar contra ETA con sus propias armas, Cal viva es el relato más visceral, descarnado y directo que nunca se había escrito de los crímenes de los GAL, a través del testimonio en primera persona de uno de sus...



books.google.es












El CNI intentó boicotear las nuevas revelaciones del 'caso García Goena'


El pasado día 24 se cumplieron 27 años del asesinato de Juan Carlos García Goena a manos de los GAL y todavía no se sabe quiénes fueron sus autores materiales e intelectuales. El c




www.elmundo.es









_

El accidente electrónico de Guy Metge ocurrió en 1985. Un año antes. Don Alfonso de Borbón y Dampierre se estampó contra un Pegaso. Murió su hijo Francisco de Asís con 11 años. Él y su otro hijo: Luis Alfonso, sobrevivieron de milagro. En 1994 Antonio de Senillosa y el guardia civil de tráfico Pablo Varó Urbano se encontraron de frente en una carretera comarcal de Gerona con resultado letal para ambos.
Tenemos unos cuantos casos de accidente automovilístico provocado en el ER. ¿Y los aéreos? los de vuelo sin motor. Tenemos el informe técnico del accidente del caso 86 de Juan Carlos Gómez Santana (2003) en el que se dice que el instructor, junto al jefe de pista, le da instrucciones al piloto: que baje el morro, que de un giro. Pero el piloto no contesta.
El aeródromo de Lillo usa la frecuencia de radio 23.375 MHZ. Se supone que más que suficiente para la comunicación tierra-aire, aire-tierra.

Hoy en día, un avión teledirigido, un dron con alas, puede costar unos 60 euros.















Mini Sky Surfer - Avión de Iniciación COMPLETO (Con Giroscopio)


Avión Teledirigido de 480mm. de envergadura. 2 Canales: muy fácil de volar. Listo para volar: con Radio 2.4Ghz, batería LiPo 3.7V, cargador USB y hélices de repuesto.




juguetecnic.com


----------



## Peritta (25 May 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Aquí teneis el vídeo de hoy lunes.



Ahí tiene usté don @javvi un puñao de nombres para echarles un CSI que a usté se le da mu bien la cosa y yo tengo más problemas técnicos que una aerolínea ucraniana.
Más que nada para saber las fechas de los óbitos y las profesiones de los individuos, y cuánto tiempo transcurrió entre la primera y la última de las muertes, porque en un par de notas parece que le dice que tiene que aprestar el equipo, luego puede que un par o dos pares de Linares estuvieran inactivos o de baja en el momento de recibir la nota.
Pero me temo que lo va a tener usté chungo porque creo que siguen los registros civiles completamente del todo colapsaítos.

Desde el 20 de Enero Aprox. del año pasado.
(Algo rarísimo pasa con las defunciones oficiales en España este año 2020)



No sé si será por tanto trabajo que dan los decesos debidos a la telepandemia ésa, o debido a la gran cantidad de altas de neospañoles que adquieren la nacionalidad y habrá que abrirles ficha nueva en los registros civiles.

Lo que diga el MOMO poco importa, porque puede que dentro de cinco años no exista, y nadie va a ir a pedir ceses ni dimisiones.

¿Quién manda en un registro civil?. ¿Un juez?.
¡Eh!, que es una suposición mía, si alguien lo sabe que lo diga, que lo mismo los registros civiles han pasado a Patrimonio Artístico y resulta que es una funcicharo pelofrito del Ministerio de Cultura -o como lo llamen ahora- la que más manda por allí.

Lo dicho, los únicos que deberían ir armados en las dependencias oficiales son los gafotas de los archivos y los sotanillos. Y como no les lleven de cuándo en cuando al tiro, como el gafotas saque el revolver

escóndete aunque la cosa no vaya contigo.


Bueno, voy a dejar yo otro vídeo, por si queréis echar unas palabritas a los que tengan prisa y no lo vean. Ya sabéis que una imagen vale más que mil palabras, pero también con dos parrafaíllas bien echadas te pueden contar media película.

Éste es de los de ACODAP.



__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Sdenka (25 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Volviendo al asalto del Banco Central, junto a Alberto Royuela, se detuvo a dos personas más: *Roberto Ferruz Camacho* y *Luis Antonio García Rodríguez.*



De hecho cuenta Alberto en el video nº9 que compartió celda con Luis Antonio. Qué casualidad que el atracador número uno declarara que la operación le había sido encargada por dos miembros de los servicios secretos, el propio Manglano y un tal Antonio Luis, jefe de operaciones encubiertas del CESID.

Documental: Cop al Banc Central

Video: Todos los audios del atraco al Banco Central


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> * CASO 486 ANTONIO DE SENILLOSA Y CROS. EFECTOS COLATERALES EN LA BENEMÉRITA*
> 
> Antonio de Senillosa, perteneciente a la aristocracia rural catalana, empezó metiéndose en líos como participante del contubernio de Múnich. Con un pie en la política y otro en el mundo del espectáculo, afín a Suarez, asesor de Josep Tarradellas, monárquico: más juanista que juancarlista, tenía muchos motivos para que Carlos Jiménez Villarejo le echase un ojo. Murió en accidente el 27 de febrero de 1994. Como siempre, todo está controlado por Ruiz. La prensa atribuye el accidente al exceso de alcohol.
> 
> ...




Hoy mismo que estaba viendo un video del Arconte sobre los nuevos trailers sin chofer y el futuro de coches autonomos, le decia a un colega, que facil sera liquidar a gente de una lista negra. Basta con subirse a un taxi sin chofer y taaachaaan, caida por el precipicio por culpa del gps o lo que sea.... liquidados a distancia desde la sede mas cercana del cni... ( chavales del cni, no lo intenteis conmigo, siempre voy en autobus)

Sobre el liquidado este, razones por las que no usar coches con caja de cambios automatica... aunque de haber sido manual lo hubiesen liquidado de cualquier otra forma. En resumen: la psoe culpable de todo mal social que ocurre en ex-paña.

Me interesa el libro, me encanta leer sobre conspiraciones, esta pirata y eso?, a la SGAE ni agua...


----------



## javvi (26 May 2021)

*CASO 107. PEDRO RUENCO RIVERA. LA TELA DE ARAÑA ANDALUZA.*

Atendiendo a la petición de @Peritta, abordamos un caso de la última lista de Santiago Royuela. El señor se llama Ruenco, que no el italianizado Ruenci ,como se lee en la relación de los 800. 
Está en el lista de 18 individuos, que a petición de Monzer Al Kassar tienen que ser liquidados de manera escalonada para que no se note. 
La fecha del fallecimiento en la nota de Ruiz: 4 de septiembre del 2003, coincide con la esquela del accidente de tráfico (terrestre en este caso) mortal de una persona del mismo nombre, junto con el de su madre: Alicia Rivera Rodríguez. Parece ser que deja viuda e hijas huérfanas (de padre y abuela paterna).



http://www.gfl-journal.de/3-2003/willkop/spanisch_kontext.pdf



Hay alguna otra referencia. Dos personas importantes del mundo de la publicidad mueren en el mes de septiembre (2003): Ruenco y Angel Falquina. Este último de un tumor cerebral, detectado unos meses antes. Era el presidente del_ J. Walter Thompson _España. . Era miembro de la junta directiva de la _Asociación Española de Agencias de Publicidad _y director de un master de postgrado sobre _Gestión Publicitaria_ en la Facultad de Ciencias de la Información de la UCM.
En cuanto a Recuenco, fue director comercial de RTVE bajo las órdenes de _José María Calviño._ Pionero en una de las primeras cadenas privadas Canal 10 y de ahí pasó a Canal Sur desde su fundación en 1989. 




__





Fallecieron Ángel Falquina y Pedro Recuenco


Localización: Anuncios: Semanario de publicidad y marketing. Nº. 1026, 2003. Artículo de Revista en Dialnet.




dialnet.unirioja.es





El nombre de Recuenco se asocia al de otros ejecutivos, como Francisco Cervantes, Francisco Romacho, Pedro Recuenco, Julián Pavón Fuentes, Francisco Lobatón, Juan Luis Manfredi, José María Durán Ayo y Ricardo Llorca, que hicieron el agosto con la televisión andaluza. Diez ejecutivos que se llevaban el 43% del presupuesto de Canal Sur.










El lío del clan Durán en Canal Sur: el tío, el sobrino, el padre y las productoras Pata Negra


Publicó el lunes El Mundo de Andalucía que Canal Sur Televisión contrata desde 2002 el magacín matutino a una productora cuyo administrador único es sobrino de Joaquín Durán Ayo, entre cuyas funciones como director de antena se incluían las decidir y contratar la programación.




www.libertaddigital.com









__





La tela de araña andaluza


La tela de araña andaluza




www.foro-ciudad.com


----------



## javvi (26 May 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Me interesa el libro, me encanta leer sobre conspiraciones, esta pirata y eso?, a la SGAE ni agua..



GoogleBooks deja leer fragmentos de algunos libros. Unas páginas sí, otras no. Lo he sacado de ahí.


----------



## javvi (26 May 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Manglano



El Dios RA.


----------



## javvi (26 May 2021)

*CASO 588. MARÍA PILAR ARANDA DE LOMBERA. CUENTAS PENDIENTES DE PARACUELLOS DEL JARAMA (1936). EL REMATE.*

Como en tantos casos de la relación de los 800, el nombre está mal. Es Lombera, no Lompera.
En la lista de asesinados del *Expediente Carrillo*, o la matanza de Paracuellos del Jarama de 1936, hay dos Aranda de Lombera: Jaime de 17 años y Andrés de 22. Junto a ellos también es fusilado el padre: Salvador Aranda Balaguer.
Es posible que este Salvador Aranda Balaguer sea el mismo que uno que aparece en un documento de 1923, como trabajador del barrio de Palacio del Ayuntamiento de Madrid.



http://www.memoriademadrid.es/doc_anexos/Workflow/0/24324/ia_390.pdf











Los 276 niños que los comunistas fusilaron en Paracuellos que no te contará la Memoria Histórica - El Diestro


Los 276 niños que los comunistas fusilaron en Paracuellos que no te contará la Memoria Histórica




www.eldiestro.es





En las elecciones de 1982 Pilar Aranda de Lombera se presenta en la lista de Fuerza Nueva como suplente. Teniendo en cuenta que eran 32 candidatos y ella era la octava en la lista de suplentes, y que ni si quiera conservaron el único escaño que tenían: el de Blas Piñar, su adhesión debió ser más bien simbólica.



https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1982/09/22/pdfs/A25767-25828.pdf



Por la nota de Ruiz sabemos que los hijos se llaman: Alfonso, Ignacio, Mª del Pilar e Iván Ruiz Larrea Aranda.

Ignacio Ruiz Larrea Aranda figura como cabeza de lista de la coalición *La España en Marcha*, que integra a La Falange, Nudo Patriota Español, Alianza Nacional, Movimiento Católico Español, y durante un tiempo, Democracia Nacional. 
Los activistas del escrache de *Blanquerna* pertenecen a esta coalición. Ignacio se presentó como nº 2 de la coalición (de parte de La Falange, a secas) para las europeas del 2014.




__





Elecciones Europeas 2014






elecciones.mir.es












Los ultras detenidos por el asalto de la Librería Blanquerna se presentan a las elecciones europeas


Dos listas a las elecciones europeas del próximo 25 de mayo incluyen entre sus candidatos a los ultras detenidos por el asalto de la Librería Blanquerna de Madrid en la Diada de 20




www.elmundo.es












La España en Marcha


La España en Marcha (LEM) es una coalición o plataforma de partidos ultraderechistas formada para las elecciones europeas de 2014. Recuperación de la grandeza patriotica, oposición a los nacionalismos disgregantes y mantenimiento de los valores tradicionales. Plataforma nacida en 2013 como un...




partidos-politicos.wikia.org





Mº del Pilar, la hermana, más centrada (o centrista), se presentó como suplente en la lista de la UCD en las elecciones de 1979. 




__





Anexo:Candidaturas para las elecciones municipales de 1979 en Madrid - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




Su puesto de Subdirectora general de Ordenación de la Gestión Económica de la Seguridad Social está totalmente asociado al Partido Popular de Aznar, porque fue nombrada el 7 de octubre de 1996 ( Aznar es nombrado presidente el 4 de mayo de 1996) y es destituida del cargo el 6 de mayo del 2004, menos de un mes de la investidura de Zapatero: el 17 de abril (o decimocuarto día de la era del Piso de Leganés).




__





BOE.es - BOE-A-1996-23426 Resolución de 7 de octubre de 1996, de la Secretaría de Estado de la Seguridad Social, por la que se dispone el nombramiento, por el procedimiento de libre designación, previa convocatoria pública, de doña María del Pilar Ruiz-Larrea Aranda como Subdirectora general de Ordenación de la Gestión Económica de la Seguridad Social.







www.boe.es








__





BOE.es - BOE-A-2004-9004 Resolución de 6 de mayo de 2004, de la Secretaría de Estado de la Seguridad Social, por la que se dispone el cese de doña M. Pilar Ruiz-Larrea Aranda como Subdirectora General de Ordenación de la Gestión Económica de la Seguridad Social.







www.boe.es










javvi dijo:


> *LA UNIÓN DE CONVERGENCIA Y UNIÓN Y LA CÁBALA. DURAN LLEIDA Y SÁNCHEZ LLIBRE*
> Ver archivo adjunto 611217
> 
> _"El hombre andaluz no es un hombre coherente, es un hombre anárquico. Es un hombre destruido (...) es, generalmente, un hombre poco hecho, un hombre que hace cientos de años que pasa hambre y vive en un estado de ignorancia y de miseria cultural, mental y espiritual. Es un hombre desarraigado, incapaz de tener un sentido poco amplio de comunidad. A menudo da pruebas de una excelente madera humana, pero de entrada constituye la muestra de menor valor social y espiritual de España. Ya lo he dicho antes: es un hombre destruido y anárquico. Si por la fuerza del número llegase a dominar, sin haber superado su propia perplejidad, destruiría Cataluña. E introduciría su mentalidad anárquica y pobrísima, es decir, su falta de mentalidad."_
> ...


----------



## javvi (26 May 2021)

*MARÍA ÁNGELES LÓPEZ RUBIO, LA EX DEL HERMANÍSIMO (JUAN GUERRA).*

Juan Guerra, hermano del vicepresidente Alfonso Guerra, aparece en el ER encargando diez liquidaciones, incluida la de su otro hermano: Antonio.
El Hermanísimo tiene el mérito, como Botín, de sentar jurisprudencia. Es decir, los jueces tuvieron que inventar nuevos términos jurídicos para adaptarse a las proezas de Juan Guerra.

_El denominado *‘Caso Juan Guerra*’ *invitó al legislador a incorporar el tráfico de influencias como delito.* Aceleró la de otros: *cohecho pasivo, corrupción entre particulares, delitos medioambientales, societarios, acoso....* Endureció penas para muchos ilícitos de ‘cuello blanco’, los carentes de sangre o violencia, pero que exigen más reproche penal por los irreparables daños que causan a demasiadas víctimas._









¿Hubo una operación secreta sobre Juan Guerra?


Algunas historias duermen olvidos tras rumorearse, o llaman a la puerta de lo inédito. Alertan que no se completaron las crónicas. Hace 25 años, el ‘C...




elcorreoweb.es






Hay un detalle que puede pasar desapercibido. Después del escándalo suyo, El Caso Guerra, que saltó en el 90 y que se llevó por delante la vicepresidencia de su hermano Alfonso (1991). y de declararse insolvente en el juicio del 95, nos encontramos que sus encargos se producen en la era de Aznar, cuando se le supone totalmente fuera de juego, hasta los últimos, que son ya de la era Zapatero.







El primero que aparece es el de su hermano Antonio, el bocazas , el 13 de mayo del 96, con Aznar apenas estrenado en la Moncloa.
Unos seis años antes falleció otra persona muy cercana a Juan Guerra, su ex: María Ángeles López Rubio.

_SEVILLA, L U N E S 15 DE O C T U B R E OE 1990 LA IX ESPOSA DE JUAN GUERRA, CLÍNICAMENTE MUERTA TRAS SUFRIR UN DERRAME CERERRAL Angeles López Rubio, ex esposa de Juan Guerra, y una de las personas que destapó el Waterguerra se encuentra clínicamente muerta tras sufrir ayer un derrame cerebral

Según ha podido saber A B C Angeles López Rubio ingresó en el Hospital General de la Ciudad Sanitaria Virgen del Rocío por un problema de lagunas de conciencia, y mientras la estaba atendiendo un siquiatra sufrió una hemorragia cerebral que le produjo, además, una parada cardíaca. Inmediatamente fue trasladada al Centro de Traumatología donde se le hizo un T. A. C. que confirmó el derrame cerebral, quedando ingresada, en estado de coma irreversible, en la planta tercera de dicho centro sanitario, concretamente en la llamada sala de despertar al estar a tope la unidad de cuidados intensivos. Poco después de las nueve y media de la noche se personaba en el hospital Juan Guerra acompañado de algunos de s u s hijos quien, al ser abordado por un redactor de A B C, manifestó que todavía no sabía el alcance de la lesión sufrida por su ex esposa. 








ABC SEVILLA 15-10-1990 - Archivo ABC


SEVILLA, L U N E S 15 DE O C T U B R E OE 1990 LA IX ESPOSA DE JUAN GUERRA, CLÍNICAMENTE MUERTA TRAS SUFRIR UN DERRAME CERERRAL Angeles López Ru... - Archivo ABC




www.abc.es




_

Mala suerte tuvo la mujer, que estuviese ocupada la unidad de cuidados intensivos. Quizá se hubiese salvado de no haber sido así.
En la nota de Mena, Juan da la orden de que no se entere su hermano Alfonso, imaginamos que tendría el mismo cuidado con sus hijos.
Además no quiere que sea algo doloroso, (algo de compasión tenía). Así que recurren al método químico: la desestabilización cardiopulmonar. ¿Era la primera vez que recurría al método químico?

Fue precisamente la ex del Hermanísimo una de las palancas principales del Caso Guerra:
_"oficialmente modesto empleado del PSOE con un sueldo de 129.370 pesetas líquidas mensuales, saltó a la luz pública por mediación de su ex mujer Ángeles López Rubio, ya fallecida, quien harta de las palizas de su marido (así consta en la denuncia que formuló contra él en comisaría) inició una peregrinación con la documentación que comprometía a su marido hasta que la información acabó en manos del líder popular Manuel Fraga._





__





Juan Guerra - Foros ACB.COM







foros.acb.com


----------



## javvi (26 May 2021)

*RECURSO DE SÚPLICA AL TRIBUNAL SUPERIOR DE CATALUÑA

*


----------



## Sdenka (26 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> El Dios RA.



Según el Rubio, lo contactan a mediados de marzo del 81 para hacerle el encargo del banco. Entonces aún no era el Dios RA, porque era subdirector. Justo lo nombran director el día anterior al atraco.


----------



## Peritta (26 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Hay un detalle que puede pasar desapercibido. Después del escándalo suyo, El Caso Guerra, que saltó en el 90 y que se llevó por delante la vicepresidencia de su hermano Alfonso (1991). y de declararse insolvente en el juicio del 95, nos encontramos que sus encargos se producen en la era de Aznar, cuando se le supone totalmente fuera de juego, hasta los últimos, que son ya de la era Zapatero.



Ya estaba en la fiscalía de Cataluña aunque no de Fiscal General, que no sé si llevará el excelentísimo o el eminentísimo incorporado en el protocolo.
El acceso al generalato de los fiscales le vino tras aquellos anónimos que le mandó (presuntamente Romerales, mu presuntamente. No me mandes a los de telemáticos que bastantes problemas técnicos tengo ya) al fiscal Villarejo que fue su predecesor en el cargo.

Lo que no sabemos es si éste dimitió por las presiones y anónimos del Mena, o fue que le ascendieron (si es que la fiscalía anticorrupción es más que la Fiscalía General de Cataluña, que no sé pues parecía un cargo de nueva creación (1995) y sin muchas funciones) y Mena heredó el cargo por que corrió escalafón.

¿En la era de Aznar dice?.
Mírustè, durante la ofensiva del Tet los norvietnamitas y los del Viet-kong perdieron mucha gente y solo mantuvieron algunas ciudades algunas horas, pero les sirvió aquella noche para "cazar" fascistas survietnamitas, desde taxistas a curas pasando por obreros, o desde médicos a abogados pasando por ingenieros, y todo aquel que fuera considerado "enemigo" por los chivatos y acusicas aunque, supongo, también iría con los pies por delante alguno por haberle levantado la novia o prestado dinero al chivato.

-Ea. Ya no te debo nada. ¿A ver pà qué?.

Total que si actúan en la época de Aznar, ya pocos les deben de quedar para la época de Z -y ya sabemos cómo accedió Z al poder- lógico es que se pasaran después al sector privado y aceptaran encargos de familiares y particulares. Además, habiendo en el poder "_otra gente"_ (sic Alfonso Guerra), es de suponer que ya no les hicieran entonces tanta falta sus servicios.

Sería conveniente encontrar quiénes son ésos de apellido italiano y el último que dicen que parece que les urge más que que ninguno, porque con la reseña que nos trae usté don @javvi de MªPilar Aranda de Lompera o Lombera, parce que el encargo proviene de la PSOE.

Luego si estas muertes son anteriores a 2004 me inclino a pensar que el Bellano éste tiene que ver con la masonería, o con la PSOE.


¿Hay una masonería italiana no sujeta a la obediencia francesa o escocesa, o la ha creado el Mena a base de meter a la N'dragheta en las logias?.

Yo es que soy más de catacumbas.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> GoogleBooks deja leer fragmentos de algunos libros. Unas páginas sí, otras no. Lo he sacado de ahí.




Ya he conseguido el libro, esta pirata en las webs de pirateo, si alguien lo quiere, que me lo pida.

Cual fue la razon para liquidar al del Audi?

Si eso fue en 1985, no quiero ni pensar que artilugios tendran hoy en dia, menos mal que siempre voy en bus...


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 May 2021)

Inhabilitan a un sargento de la Guardia Civil por falsear denuncias y pedir dinero a los implicados


El agente, que negó los hechos durante el juicio, finalmente se declaró culpable para rebajar la condena tras alcanzar un acuerdo de conformidad con la fiscalía




elpais.com


----------



## Bimmer (27 May 2021)

HA BORRADO LA FOTO DE PERFIL EN LA QUE SALE ÉL VESTIDO DE GUARDIA CIVIL. : 

Rafael Garcia Ruiz 

La ha borrado y cambiado por otra el 14 de abril, conmemoración de la proclamación de la Segunda República Española.

Guardad su foto que se publicó en este hilo, si no la encontráis me decís y la busco yo en mis mensajes, el espécimen quería que así se hiciera (filtrar su rostro), probablemente para meter presión a otros implicados (aparece vestido de guardia civil junto a su nombre como mostraba la captura de pantalla).

Probad a poner en google : "rafael garcia ruiz facebook" sin iniciar sesión y después iniciando sesión, en mi caso particular, sin iniciar sesión no sale, al iniciar sesión me sale el primero, del mismo modo hace tiempo en su día cuando lo compartí aquí, debe ser cosa de los soplapollas del CNI, una especie de "shadowban" a la inversa.

Ahora tiene de foto de perfil un racimo de uvas, posible referencia a unidad, si una uva se pone pocha no se cae, se queda en el racimo, como si las otras uvas la protegiesen.

@javvi Tiene de amigos a varios "Pelegrina", igual algo curioso encuentras sobre esa familia


----------



## Uritorco (27 May 2021)




----------



## javvi (27 May 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Cual fue la razon para liquidar al del Audi?
> 
> Si eso fue en 1985, no quiero ni pensar que artilugios tendran hoy en dia, menos mal que siempre voy en bus...



Era un colaborador de Amedo de la policía francesa. Amedo da a entender que sabía demasiado y se lo carga la propia policía, o servicios secretos franceses. Dicen que era experto en secuestrar etarras.


----------



## javvi (27 May 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Inhabilitan a un sargento de la Guardia Civil por falsear denuncias y pedir dinero a los implicados
> 
> 
> El agente, que negó los hechos durante el juicio, finalmente se declaró culpable para rebajar la condena tras alcanzar un acuerdo de conformidad con la fiscalía
> ...



¿Otro Ruiz?


----------



## javvi (27 May 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> HA BORRADO LA FOTO DE PERFIL EN LA QUE SALE ÉL VESTIDO DE GUARDIA CIVIL. :
> 
> Rafael Garcia Ruiz
> 
> ...



Por cabezonería mía no tengo facebook, todo lo que cuentes se agradece.


----------



## javvi (27 May 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Sería conveniente encontrar quiénes son ésos de apellido italiano y el último que dicen que parece que les urge más que que ninguno, porque con la reseña que nos trae usté don @javvi de MªPilar Aranda de Lompera o Lombera, parce que el encargo proviene de la PSOE.



En España tenemos la sana costumbre de mostrarnos con los dos apellidos. Esto no ocurre en otros países. Decir Walter Shelling, o Enrico Messone, debe ser como decir Juan Pérez, te pueden salir miles. Y sin más datos es como buscar una aguja en un pajar.


----------



## javvi (27 May 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> porque con la reseña que nos trae usté don @javvi de MªPilar Aranda de Lompera o Lombera, parce que el encargo proviene de la PSOE.



Este no lo he sacado del último video de Santiago. Responde al código 17, es decir, encargo de Mariano Fernández Bermejo. Funeral 28/1/05.


----------



## Peritta (27 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Este no lo he sacado del último video de Santiago.



Ya, ya. Se leer señor.

Es que sigo sin haber hurgado por los .pdf y no conozco el caso.
Como éste parece que tiene connotaciones políticas (debía de ser un buen perro de presa la señora, ya que la ponen y la quitan al poco tiempo de cambiar de partido en las elecciones) y dijo usté que con Aznar no tendría el Mena tantas facilidades para matar, me supuse, puede que por llevarle la contraria a usté mesié, que cuando más matan es con Aznar y por éso mencioné a la ofensiva del Tet en la que al bando survietnamita le asesinaron a su mejor gente. De modo que para cuando llegó Z ya lo tendrían todo matado o no interesaría tanto matar y por éso se pasan al sector privado, a asesinar suegras y cuñados y abundarán más éstos que los crímenes políticos.


Enero del 2005, no se crea que esperaron mucho rato.
Habría que averiguar si la señora llevaba escolta cuando ocupaba cargo oficial.
Éste es un párrafo suyo don @javvi 

_Su puesto de Subdirectora general de Ordenación de la Gestión Económica de la Seguridad Social está totalmente asociado al Partido Popular de Aznar, porque fue nombrada el 7 de octubre de 1996 ( Aznar es nombrado presidente el 4 de mayo de 1996) y es destituida del cargo el 6 de mayo del 2004, menos de un mes de la investidura de Zapatero: el 17 de abril (o decimocuarto día de la era del Piso de Leganés)._

Sí señor, ese día la administración resolvió el Caso 11-M y ése mismo día abandonamos la realidad y entramos en el mundo de la fantasía.

¿A ver si no?.

Es por éso por lo que quiero ver una foto del archivo, de todo el archivo.
Al fin y al cabo es en éso en lo que consiste el expediente Royuela.

De sentencias amañadas tienen que tener mogollón de notas. Que empiecen por los que condenaron antes que por los que exoneraron, que ésos pueden sentirse ofendiditos y presentar querella. Los otros no

no habrá güevos.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (27 May 2021)

*CASO 539 ANTONIO HERRERO LIMA. MISIÓN EN MARBELLA.*

Por supuesto, está mal escrito en la maldita relación de los 800. Antonio Herrero Lima no es Antonio Herrero de Miñón. La confusión puede venir de que Miguel, que no Antonio, Herrero de Miñón (uno de los siete padres de la niña: la del 78) era contertulio en el programa de Antonio Herrero de la *COPE.* Tampoco hay que confundirle con Luis Herrero, otro contertulio que siguió en la COPE, y después en ES RADIO. Antonio Herrero y Luis Herrero no tenían ningún parentesco.
También está mal el año; es el 98, no el 96.
El equipo de Ruiz trabaja en todos los terrenos: tierra, mar y aire. Antonio Herrero cumple la cuota marítima. Ruiz averigua que Antonio Herrero quiere aprovechar el puente de mayo para hacer submarinismo en Marbella. donde es propietario de una embarcación llamada _Felicitas_. El plan consiste en colarse en el barco por la noche e introducir en las bombonas el elemento necesario para causarle la muerte.
Como están fuera de Cataluña necesitan la colaboración de gente no habitual, parece ser en que la red de cómplices ocasionales hay un sustituto de Arimany en el tanatorio de Marbella. El diagnóstico es: _"hemorragia gástrica, seguida de un vómito de sangre que le causó la muerte". _
El juzgado de instrucción nº 4 de Marbella no ve nada raro y da carpetazo al asunto.
Pensando en las colaboraciones de los expertos conocidos del Instituto Anatómico Forense y la policía científica hay una pregunta que uno se hace. ¿sus colaboraciones se limitaban a falsificar autopsias y hacer pseudo investigaciones? ¿no tenían un papel más activo? es decir, ¿no servían también para dar ideas de cómo liquidar a los sujetos? Al fin y al cabo, necesitaban a expertos que supiesen muy bien cómo hacer el trabajo según la circunstancia.
_Oye Josep, este cabrón se va el puente a hacer submarinismo ¿cómo crees tú que se podría hacer para que se quedase en el intento? Pues mira, Pepe, hay un elemento químico que es maravilloso para estos casos, es infalible y tal y tal _(ya que estamos en Marbella).

El malvado Mena dice en su nota:
"_Ten en cuenta, además, que jugamos la baza psicológica de qué dos semanas atrás, José Mª Aznar pidió que se lo sacaran de encima a gente de su partido por los reiterados ataques que le hacía desde la COPE. No quiero fallos, es un encargo que viene de muy arriba"_




javvi dijo:


> *IÑAKI DE JUANA CHAOS. EL ETARRA FACHA Y SU INSONDABLE FAMILIA.*​
> Ya mencionamos a este carnicero en el poste anterior dedicado a los etarras que le hacían favores a *Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado*. Merece la pena pararse un poco más en este sujeto.
> 
> José Ignacio de Juana Chaos, más conocido como Iñaki de Juana Chaos, fue militante de Fuerza Nueva (fundada por el abuelo del autor del relato, citado en otro poste anterior, de los comienzos de Gutiérrez Mellado nada más terminar la Guerra Civil)
> ...



Mena no le da ningún motivo a Ruiz, simplemente, le informa de que el encargo viene de "muy arriba". Si había alguien, en los noventa, que se estaba ganando puntos para acabar en manos del equipo de Ruiz era precisamente Antonio Herrero Lima. Aquí, el problema es cuál de los posibles motivos fue el definitivo; o ,quizá, había un sólo motivo con múltiples ramificaciones.

En 1995 los periodistas de *El Mundo*: Antonio Rubio y Manuel Cerdán se hicieron con unas conversaciones entre el Sr Barrionuevo y el Sr San Cristóbal en relación con el *GAL* en la que hablaban de los presuntos implicados: Vera y Galindo. Estas grabaciones se las pasaron a Antonio Herrero, que las difundió desde la* COPE*.



https://lahemerotecadelbuitre.com/piezas/un-ex-guardia-civil-acusa-al-coronel-rodriguez-galindo-y-al-ex-delegado-del-gobierno-elgorriaga-de-ser-los-cerebros-de-los-asesinatos-de-lasa-y-zabala/



Antonio Herrero fue también uno de los pocos periodistas que se atrevió a entrevistar a *Fernando García* y *Juan Ignacio Blanco* cuando dieron cuatro nombres en relación con el crimen de Alcácer el día anterior al más conocido en el programa de *Pepe Navarro*. La COPE es una cadena muy dada a perder sus archivos, con lo que no se conserva el programa. Hay que aclarar que no acusaban a esas cuatro personas, decían que estaban siendo investigadas en relación al crimen. Las cuatro personas eran:* Luis Solana, Alfonso Calvé, José Luis Bermúdez de Castro *y *Francisco Laína.*

El mismo Juan Ignacio Blanco, en una entrevista declara que está amenazado por el caso Alcácer, que aunque tiene algunas pruebas como seguro de vida, reconoce que en cualquier momento le pueden matar (una gente que puede chantajear al Estado). Al preguntarle el entrevistador si no sería muy sospechoso que le matasen siendo tan conocido por el caso Alcácer, Juan Ignacio Blanco responde con las muertes de Pepe Navarro (social/laboral) y Antonio Herrero (biológica): 
"_Antonio Herrero, tres día antes de morir, le habían dicho ya cómo se iba a morir, y después va y se muere. ¿le ha importado a alguien en la profesión periodística que mataran a Antonio Herrero? Es que como el nombre de Antonio Herrero yo te puedo dar muchos ¿sabes? Ese es el problema, es decir, ¿por qué no trabaja Pepe Navarro más? ¿tú te crees que en las televisiones españolas no tiene hueco? Es que estamos acostumbrados a ver películas, y entonces, en las películas cuando un inocente cae en medio de una conspiración, la resuelve, se salva y se casa con la chica buena. En la vida real, cuando un inocente cae en medio de una conspiración muere instantáneamente .Pero, instantáneamente. Y si no se utilizan otro serie de medios, que ahora se utilizan más, que son los de siempre. El primero quererte comprar con dinero (...) Si yo te contara lo que a Fernando García y a mí nos pagara el director de El Mundo por salir del Missisippi (_programa de Pepe Navarro_) y darle todo el sumario a él. (...) Después desacreditarte, me han llamado alcohólico, drogadicto (...) y luego, acribillarte con los juzgados y la Guardia Civil. La Guardia Civil todos los días en tu casa, y los juzgados, y orden de captura, y ahora no sé, y ahora te meto en la cárcel y ahora no sé cuantos ... pues nada, así llevo yo un montón de años. _


El GAL y Alcácer, dos motivos más que suficientes. Dos motivos que, además, podrían ir unidos. Al menos, eso es lo que afirma la denuncia del funcionario *Gonzalo Luis Fontenla Vázquez* ante el* Tribunal Supremo*. Uno de los casos más parecidos al Expediente Royuela que tenemos en la red. Más que una denuncia parece un resumen del R-78/11M. Pero no contado por la versión "cuento para niños" de Victoria del Pregón.

Según Fontenla: _Los cuatro secuestradores varones contratados para trasladar, el 13 noviembre 1992, a Miriam, Toñi y Desirée desde Alcácer a Madrid, pertenecen al subconjunto de Intxaurrondo implicado en el GAL/narcotráfico: La activación realizada por el CESID del caso Lasa-Zabala, forma parte de la neutralización de la crisis que estalló al introducir Mario Conde los cadáveres de las niñas de Alcácer en La Zarzuela._

Ahí es na. Que cada uno lo interprete como quiera.









A LA SALA SEGUNDA DE LO PENAL DEL TRIBUNAL SUPREMO - PDF Descargar libre


A LA SALA SEGUNDA DE LO PENAL DEL TRIBUNAL SUPREMO Gonzalo Luis Fontenla Vázquez, con DNI T, funcionario del centro penitenciario de La Lama (Pontevedra) sobre los 193 asesinatos cometidos en 4




docplayer.es


----------



## javvi (27 May 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Como éste parece que tiene connotaciones políticas (debía de ser un buen perro de presa la señora, ya que la ponen y la quitan al poco tiempo de cambiar de partido en las elecciones) y dijo usté que con Aznar no tendría el Mena tantas facilidades para matar, me supuse, puede que por llevarle la contraria a usté mesié, que cuando más matan es con Aznar y por éso mencioné a la ofensiva del Tet en la que al bando survietnamita le asesinaron a su mejor gente. De modo que para cuando llegó Z ya lo tendrían todo matado o no interesaría tanto matar y por éso se pasan al sector privado, a asesinar suegras y cuñados y abundarán más éstos que los crímenes políticos.



No parece que la señora Lombera ocupase un cargo muy importante. Siendo la octava suplente de una lista de 32 titulares, de un partido (Fuerza Nueva), que en esas elecciones del 82 perdió el único escaño que tenían: el de Blas Piñar, no parece que tuviese muchas aspiraciones. Como la ley electoral obliga, pues siempre hay gente de relleno que sabe perfectamente que no van a conseguir el acta de diputado. 
He visto unos cuantos casos parecidos. No todos los posteo. Gente asociada a eso que llaman extrema derecha, pero más bien de perfil bajo. Una de las conclusiones a la que he llegado es que, no siempre, la persona eliminada físicamente es el objetivo principal. A veces, puede tratarse de alguien cercano, como un familiar, que sirve de aviso a quien quieren amedrentar.
No es que diga que lo tienen difícil gobernando Aznar. Constato que gobernando Aznar siguen haciendo lo que les da la gana. Especialmente si es feudo suyo en este reino de Taifas, donde el Estado Central cada vez pinta menos, como es el caso de Juan Guerra, que sigue protegido en su Andalucía natal. donde los de su partido han estado gobernando más tiempo del que duró el Franquismo. Quizá, en tiempos recientes, que ha dejado de gobernar la Zoe allí, esté un poco más nervioso, aunque tampoco creo que mucho.


Peritta dijo:


> Enero del 2005, no se crea que esperaron mucho rato.
> Habría que averiguar si la señora llevaba escolta cuando ocupaba cargo oficial.
> Éste es un párrafo suyo don @javvi
> 
> _Su puesto de Subdirectora general de Ordenación de la Gestión Económica de la Seguridad Social está totalmente asociado al Partido Popular de Aznar, porque fue nombrada el 7 de octubre de 1996 ( Aznar es nombrado presidente el 4 de mayo de 1996) y es destituida del cargo el 6 de mayo del 2004, menos de un mes de la investidura de Zapatero: el 17 de abril (o decimocuarto día de la era del Piso de Leganés)._



No sé si ha dado cuenta, luego se me ofende. Quien es nombrada en ese puesto importante de la Seguridad Social con Aznar, e inmediatamente cesada con Zapatero, es la hija Mº del Pilar. Menos de un año después decidan eliminar a su madre. Quizá esto tenga que ver. Otro hijo es uno de los líderes de La Falange (a secas).
Otra posibilidad, un tanto conspiranoica, es que se tratase de un repugnante ritual masónico. Como sus hermanos de 17 y 22 años fueron asesinados, junto al padre, en la matanza de Paracuellos del Jarama del 36 y ella se salvó de milagro, podría ser que estos del mandil decidiesen rematar la faena con casi setenta años de retraso.


----------



## javvi (27 May 2021)

*Esta noche directo con Juan Lankamp tras su detención*


----------



## javvi (27 May 2021)

*Esta noche 27 de mayo a las 22:30 con Juan Lankamp tras su detención*


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 May 2021)

le han puesto el culo como el fuelle de un acordeon al autodenominado Asperger este...


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *CASO 539 ANTONIO HERRERO LIMA. MISIÓN EN MARBELLA.*
> 
> Por supuesto, está mal escrito en la maldita relación de los 800. Antonio Herrero Lima no es Antonio Herrero de Miñón. La confusión puede venir de que Miguel, que no Antonio, Herrero de Miñón (uno de los siete padres de la niña: la del 78) era contertulio en el programa de Antonio Herrero de la *COPE.* Tampoco hay que confundirle con Luis Herrero, otro contertulio que siguió en la COPE, y después en ES RADIO. Antonio Herrero y Luis Herrero no tenían ningún parentesco.
> También está mal el año; es el 98, no el 96.
> ...




La version de la autoria de Mario Conde-nado ya la habia oido, pero me interesa.

Alguien da mas? hagan juego


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 May 2021)

Yo le mandaba Papa Cristobal al penamena y sus mansones


----------



## Uritorco (28 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *Esta noche directo con Juan Lankamp tras su detención*



Un vídeo de una hora de entrevista donde Juan y otra persona narra las doce horas de agresiones y malos tratos por parte de nuestra gloriosa pañil por un simple trámite administrativo.


----------



## javvi (28 May 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> La version de la autoria de Mario Conde-nado ya la habia oido, pero me interesa.
> 
> Alguien da mas? hagan juego



¿No falta un no?


----------



## Debunker (28 May 2021)

No se amigos, pero viendo todo lo que puedo, de lo que ocurre y está ocurriendo en todo el mundo en general y en España en particular, me da la sensación que todos los políticos y la política están bendecidos a nivel global y cuanto más hdp son , más bendiciones obtienen, todo va de mal a peor y da la sensación que todos los gobiernos del mundo obedecen a un único amo que, no está en ningún país en concreto, no está en ninguna parte y está en todas partes, es el dios de la oscuridad y eso es lo que se avecina, las tinieblas, estos tiempos son demasiado para un cuerpo y pierdo la esperanza de todo , lucho con todas mis fuerzas para ser objetiva y no caer en las conspiranoias , pero la realidad que palpo supera la ficción más imaginativa, y no veo que el ER llegue a buen puerto, por la sencilla razón que hay ER en otros países, incluído EEUU y no pasa nada sino todo lo contrario.


----------



## Duda Metódica (28 May 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Un vídeo de una hora de entrevista donde Juan y otra persona narra las doce horas de agresiones y malos tratos por parte de nuestra gloriosa pañil por un simple trámite administrativo.



Si Juan no se resistió a los agentes, ni agredió a nadie, cualquier agresión hacia su persona está fuera de lugar y Juan estará en su derecho de denunciarlo. Esta bien que los agentes de policia llven algún tipo de número en lugar visible, por el que se les pueda identificar. Ahora bien lo de enarbolar la LPD para no mostrar el DNI a la policía cuanto un agente así lo indica, o lo de contratacar exigiendo al agente que se identifique él primero, me parece que también está fuera de lugar. En cuanto al fondo del asunto es un conflicto privado entre unos empleados de un banco y su clienta. Bien es cierto que en ese tipo de situaciones el cliente a menudo está bastante indefenso, pero a mi modo de ver acudir a la oficina del banco con exigencias o a montar un pollo, no ayuda en nada.


----------



## javvi (28 May 2021)

*Trafico Internacional de Armas desde la fiscalía de Cataluña al mando de Mena Álvarez.

*


----------



## Uritorco (29 May 2021)

Nuestras FCSE. Enternecedor.


----------



## javvi (29 May 2021)

*EL CASO 525 JAVIER VALLS SUBIRÁ PODRÍA SER EL PADRE DEL MANUEL VALLS: EL EX PRIMER MINISTRO DE FRANCIA Y AHORA CONCEJAL DE BARCELONA.*

Si catalanizamos el nombre, tenemos* Xavier Valls Subirá. *De las notas sabemos que está persona le está tocando los cojones al amigo de Mena: el abogado Juan Prats. Información muy vaga.
Más concreto es el dato de que la misa/funeral se celebró en el tanatorio de Las Corts el 17 de septiembre del 2006. Se supone que la misa funeral es el día posterior al del fallecimiento. Por tanto, falleció el 16 de septiembre del 2006.
Xavier Valls Subirá nació en Barcelona el 18 de septiembre de 1923, y falleció, en la misma ciudad , el 16 de septiembre del 2006. Desde muy joven aficionado a la pintura, se instaló en Paris en 1949 donde contactó con los pintores parisinos de moda.
Se caso con la italo suiza Luisangela Galfett. Ya residentes en Francia pasaban las vacaciones en Barcelona donde nació su hijo en 1962: Manuel Valls Galfeti.
Manuel Valls se naturalizó francés en 1982. Se afilió al Partido Socialista . A partir de ahí fue escalando en puestos políticos: alcalde de Evry, ministro del interior, diputado de la Asamblea Nacional de Francia, primer Ministro y desde el 2018 candidato a la alcaldía de Barcelona, quedándose en concejal.












Xavier Valls - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Manuel Valls Galfetti - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## javvi (29 May 2021)

*VIC. CAPITAL DE LA COMARCA DE LA OSONA. PROVINCIA DE BARCELONA.*

Antes Vich y todavía antes, en latín, Vicus (barrio). Conserva un templo romano. Un obispado. Una catedral. Una iglesia mozárabe y otra románica. Un castillo. Un Museo de la Piel. Una Universidad.
Personas ilustres:
*Jaime Balmes (*1810, 1848). Filósofo escolástico. Defensor del catolicismo como elemento civilizador. De orientación carlista, como tantos catalanes de la época.




__





Jaime Luciano Balmes (1810-1848) | Diccionario de filosofía


José Ferrater Mora, Diccionario de filosofía, México 1941, página 48.



www.filosofia.org




*Ramon Espadaler Parcerisas *(1963). Unionista del partido de Durán i Lleida. Fue consejero de interior y medio ambiente.
*Josep Bou Vila *(1955). Concejal de Barcelona por el PP.
*Francesc Homs i Molist. *(1969)Pelmazo convergente.
*Marta Rovira i Vergés *(1977). Plañidera republicana
*Josep Arimany Manso *(1959).Fundo el Instituto Anatómico Forense de Cataluña y es el eslabón perdido del 11M.









javvi dijo:


> *JOSEP ARIMANY MANSO Y RICARDO NAHMAN (MÉDICO FORENSE DE TEL-AVIV) ¿EL ESLABÓN PERDIDO DEL 11M?
> 
> Cronología de los hechos 11M*
> Entre las 19:30 y las 21:00 - Pasan por el IFEMA, entre otros: El director general de la Policía, Díaz de Mera, el subdirector operativo de la Policía, Díaz Pintado, el jefe Superior de Policía de Madrid, Fernández Rancaño, la subsecretaria de Interior, María Dolores de Cospedal. (Fernando Múgica): en las dependencias del Ifema. Entre algunos mandos de los que allí estaban se corrió la voz de que se les había perdido una mochila con explosivos. Hubo revuelo y nervios durante varias horas... [Se presenta un equipo Tedax con perros a rastrear explosivos.
> ...



*Acontecimientos:*
En el siglo iv a. C. estaba habitado por los ausetanos, un grupo íbero.
En 878 fue repoblado por el hispanogodo *Wifredo el Velloso.*
El 29 mayo de 1991, es decir, hoy hace treinta años, la banda terrorista ETA cometió un atentado en la Casa Cuartel de la Guardia Civil de Vic con el resultado de 10 muertos (cinco de ellos menores) y 44 heridos, la mayoría de ellos civiles.
























Vic - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Atentado contra la casa cuartel de Vich - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *EL CASO 525 JAVIER VALLS SUBIRÁ PODRÍA SER EL PADRE DEL MANUEL VALLS: EL EX PRIMER MINISTRO DE FRANCIA Y AHORA CONCEJAL DE BARCELONA.*
> 
> Si catalanizamos el nombre, tenemos* Xavier Valls Subirá. *De las notas sabemos que está persona le está tocando los cojones al amigo de Mena: el abogado Juan Prats. Información muy vaga.
> Más concreto es el dato de que la misa/funeral se celebró en el tanatorio de Las Corts el 17 de septiembre del 2006. Se supone que la misa funeral es el día posterior al del fallecimiento. Por tanto, falleció el 16 de septiembre del 2006.
> ...




Pero si este farloper es un supermasonazo NOM, esto no cuadraria en teoria...pero vete tu a saber con estos del mandil...


----------



## javvi (29 May 2021)

*CASO 220 ANTONIO CASANOVAS VILADOMIU. ENCARGO DEL ABOGADO LOZANO.*



CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pero si este farloper es un supermasonazo NOM, esto no cuadraria en teoria...pero vete tu a saber con estos del mandil...
> Ver archivo adjunto 671707



Coñazo masón dedicado a Antonio Casanovas Viladomiu.

_A nuestro amigo y compañero Antonio Casanovas Viladomiu,
a quien la muerte lo encontró en pie de guerra. Honrar a quien Dios honra.
Y a Barcelona, su ciudad que, conjuntamente con Buenos Aires,
es a su vez la mía. _




__





SYMBOLOS Nº 31-32: 'Historia y Geografía Sagradas'. Carta Editorial.







symbolos.com









__





Iniciar sesión en Facebook


Inicia sesión en Facebook para empezar a compartir y conectar con tus amigos, familiares y las personas que conoces.




www.facebook.com





Otra página de necedades masónicas en la que hay un extracto de una entrevista a _Antonio Casanovas Viladomiu _1990.




__





Historia Viva. Capítulo I: Viajes. Mª Victoria Espín.







www.2enero.com




Era de una familia de buenos jugadores de golf. Deporte que no sé si es muy típico de masones, pero tiene toda la pinta.




__





Edición del sábado, 22 agosto 1970, página 27 - Hemeroteca - Lavanguardia.es


Previsualiza el ejemplar de La Vanguardia - Hemeroteca - Lavanguardia.es




hemeroteca.lavanguardia.com





Otro masón asesinado por masones: *Juan Prim. 

















Juan Prim, el general masón


La figura del general Prim, conde de Reus, su ciudad natal, y marqués de Castillejos, constituyó una de las que marcaron mi juventud, y mi camino vital. Había sido un héroe de las guerras carlistas, uno de los militares españoles más insignes y con




latribunadelpaisvasco.com













El papel de los masones en el asesinato de Prim


El colaborador de Es la mañana de Federico finaliza, con esta entrega, su trilogía de artículos sobre el magnicidio del general.




www.libertaddigital.com




*


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *CASO 220 ANTONIO CASANOVAS VILADOMIU. ENCARGO DEL ABOGADO LOZANO.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vaya, cierto es que se purgan entre ellos. Que gentuza. Fiate tu de tu "hermano" mason...

Eso en los falangistas clasicos no podria ocurrir jamas.


----------



## javvi (30 May 2021)

*MANUEL VALLS GALFETI : EL MAESTRO MASÓN.*

Ya hemos visto que el ex Primer Ministro de Francia, y ahora concejal de Barcelona por Ciudadanos, tenía un padre que se llamaba Xavier Valls Subirá. Teniendo en cuenta que Mena y Ruiz siempre castellanizan los nombres catalanes: para ellos Joan es Juan, Josep es José, etc. tenemos el caso 525 que, con los apellidos que tiene, es evidentemente catalán. Por tanto, lo más probable es que se llamase Xavier. Además, tenemos que la misa funeral se celebra el día 17 de septiembre del 2006, y como esto, salvo casos raros, suele ser el día después del fallecimiento, tenemos también que coincide la fecha de fallecimiento del caso 525 con la del padre de Manuel Valls: 16 de septiembre del 2006.
Hemos visto en el ER que la banda usa métodos sofisticados para que parezca una muerte natural. Es muy recurrente el método del desestabilizador pulmonar en las notas. Normalmente, pasa un tiempo muy breve entre el diagnóstico y la defunción. Esto es lo que parece confirmar la hija de Xavier y hermana de Manuel, Giovanna. Tres meses según ella.
Giovanna Valls Galfeti, (lacista, al contrario que su hermano) estuvo enganchada a la heroína. Le costó mucho salir de la adicción, al final, escribió un libro sobre la experiencia. En la presentación del libro cuenta el final de su padre:



Que manual Valls es masón es un secreto a voces. Parece ser que pertenece a Gran Logia Simbólica de España (GLSE) y no a la Gran Logia de España (GLE). La mayoritaria en España es la segunda. El Gran Maestre de la Logia de Valls es *Xavier Molina*, empresario y doctor en Farmacia.







El Gran Maestre de la otra Logia es Óscar de Alfonso. Es el de la Logia de Mena. Sustituyó a José Carretero Domenech, con el que Mena se puso en contacto para que intercediera por él ante Zapatero por el problema de Royuela







La masonería barcelonesa apoya abiertamente a Valls. La Logia de Valls es más liberal, admite a mujeres. Para este tipo de cosas, las logias, que tienen más cosas en común que diferencias, se unen y apoyan juntas las buenas causas.
_“Se trata de un hermano y que pertenezca a una obediencia o a otra no debe de ser un problema. En realidad, los principios por los que nos regimos son muy parecidos”, afirma una fuente de la LGE. De ahí que un grupo de masones *arrope periódicamente al candidato a alcalde tanto en sus discursos o actos privados como en sus comparecencias públicas*._

Según varias fuentes, Valls se inició en estas cosas ocultistas desde muy joven. Valls entró en la militancia masónica gracias a *Jean-Pierre Antebi*, miembro del Partido Socialista y tesorero de la Ligue Internationale contra le Racisme et l’Antisemitisme.
_Gioele Magaldi, en su libro Masones, Sociedad de Responsabilidad Ilimitada, pone en boca de un venerable maestro, la afirmación de que Valls pasó a militar recientemente en algunas Ur-lodges (superlogias transnacionales), como Der Ring (donde se sitúa, entre otros, a Mario Draghi y al ministro de Finanzas alemán, Wolfang Schaeuble), Edmund Burke y Compass Star-Rose. 
ero L’Express también desveló que dejó la militancia en la organización de su localidad en 1995 porque no podía asistir a dos tenidas (reuniones) mensuales de su logia. En ese año, pidió su traspaso a la logia L’Infini maçonique, en la que estuvo hasta el 2005. Ahí alcanzó el grado de maestro masón, el tercero de la logia. Dos años después de entrar en esa logia, fue nombrado consejero de comunicación de Lionel Jospin. _















La masonería barcelonesa se mueve para apoyar a Manuel Valls


Metrópoli Abierta




www.metropoliabierta.com





Todo lo cual encaja con que Manuel Valls, de vuelta a casa, se presente a la alcaldía de la Ciudad Condal por Ciudadanos: partido sobre el que se sospecha de estar controlado por la masonería.
*Roberto Centeno* acusa Manuel Valls y a Albert Rivera de estar controlados por Macron.El Gran Oriente de Francia no oculta su apoyo a Macron.








Mientras, los obispos piden «calma» y «prudencia», sin apoyar ni reprobar las manifestaciones, que se han sucedido durante los últimos siete días, en varias ciudades de provincias, como Rennes y Tours


Los católicos franceses quieren volver a participar en la Eucaristía. Ahora no pueden, tras decretar el Gobierno Macron el segundo confinamiento nacional, qu...




www.hispanidad.com





Por otro lado, según Centeno, también está metido George Soros. El encargado de la economía del partido naranja, *Luis Garicano,* se deshace en elogios hacia el globalista* Soro*s:
_Felicidades a_ *George Soros*, _merecida Persona del Año del Financial Times por su incansable trabajo por la libertad y las sociedades abiertas, que le ha expuesto a ser vilificado por lo peor de nuestras sociedades”. _








Roberto Centeno acusa a Ciudadanos y a Albert Rivera de estar al dictado de la masonería – Rambla Libre


Javier de la Calle. El Catedrático de Economía y popular comunicador, Roberto Centeno ha lanzado una grave acusación contra el partido Ciudadanos: lo sitúa al dictado de la masonería. Según Roberto Centeno, Manuel Valls, candidato a la alcaldía de Barcelona, es masón y ha sido impuesto por la...




ramblalibre.com


----------



## javvi (30 May 2021)

*LA FAMILIA VALLS. CASO 525.*

Ya tenemos las cartas sobre la mesa: ¿qué es más probable, que dos personas con el mismo nombre y apellidos se mueran el mismo día en Cataluña o que el caso 525 sea el del padre del ex Primer Ministro de Francia y ahora concejal de Barcelona?

Hay que tener en cuenta que en el año de su fallecimiento, Xavier Valls, que pasaba todos los veranos en Barcelona, era un pintor algo conocido, tampoco mucho. Y que su hijo todavía estaba lejos de ser el Ministro del Interior de Francia y de ser Su Primer Ministro. Por entonces, era el alcalde de Evry, una ciudad de unos 50.000 habitantes.

En cualquier caso: ¿quién era Xavier Valls Subirá?
De no ser el padre de Manuel Valls sería conocido como un pintor de un cierto renombre. En su Barcelona natal le dio clases particulares de pintura un suizo llamado Charles Collet. En 1949 se trasladó a la Meca de los artistas: París. Pero no iba con la maleta atada con cuerdas como tantos españoles, iba con una beca del Instituto Francés de Barcelona.
Allí hizo amistad con otros pintores como Balthus o Miró y también con escritores como Julio Cortázar y Alejo Carpentier.
Aunque Xavier Valls pronto fue un pintor reconocido en Francia, no ocurrió lo mismo en España hasta 1982 cuando expuso en la sala de exposiciones de la Subdirección General de Artes Plásticas (Madrid, Paseo de Recoletos, 22). En 1993 obtiene la Medalla de Oro al Mérito en las Bellas Artes y recibe el Premio Nacional de las Artes Plásticas de la Generalitat de Cataluña. Incluso cuando su hijo Manuel empezó a ser conocido como político francés, el Reina Sofia sacó un par de bodegones suyos del trastero y los colgó de la pared para que los viese el público visitante.
El Reina Sofía estrecha lazos con Manuel Valls al recuperar dos pinturas de su padre







En el 2019 el Instituto Cervantes de París organizó una retrospectiva de su obra. En el acto estuvieron presentes la viuda: luisa Galfetti; los hijos: Manuel y Giovanna e ilustres asistentes como *Bernard-Henri Lévy*.









El padre de Manuel Valls, pintor de la luz, de París y de España


Xavier Valls, catalán del barrio barcelonés de Horta, vino a París con una beca de un mes y se quedó una vida. Era 1949. París no era una fiesta sino una postguerra. España... en f




www.elmundo.es





Y es que Xavier Valls tampoco provenía de una familia de modestos pagesos. El padre de Xavier era *Magí Valls i Martí *(1885, 1970)*. *Escritor y periodista. Fundó la *Banca Ponsà i Valls *(quebrada en 1920)*,* siguiendo una tradición familiar de banqueros y escritores. El padre de Magí, abuelo de Xavier y bisabuelo de Manuel: *Josep Maria Valls i Vicens*(1857, 1907)*: *fue abogado, escritor, director de la Cámara de Comercio de Barcelona, concejal de la misma. Pertenecía a la Lliga Regionalista. Fue enterrado en el cementerio de Montjuic. Su tumba no parece muy cristiana.







De hecho, la tumba fue diseñada por *Lluís Domènech i Montaner*, conocido masón.








Lluís Domènech i Montaner - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org












Josep Maria Valls i Vicens - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org









Magí Valls i Martí - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org





Xavier Valls, además, tenía un primo músico: *Manuel Valls i Gorina* (1920, 1984), miembro de Omnium Cultural, dejó muchas obras musicales, entre ellas, el himno del Barsa.








Manuel Valls i Gorina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## javvi (31 May 2021)

*CASO 155. ENRIQUE ARREDONDO GIL DE BERNABÉ.*

Encargo del poderoso gabinete Juan Prats. Justo tres después de que los mismos eliminasen físicamente al pintor Xavier Valls Subirá (caso 525). 16 de diciembre del 2006. Actor de larga trayectoria: cine, teatro, series, doblaje. Conocido por series como _Hospital Central_ y _El Comisario._

En 1997, sin saberse los motivos, estuvo tres meses en coma. En los últimos años iba en silla de ruedas. 
El amigo Prats paga bien. 
El actor fallece en el rodaje de su última película (lógicamente): Dos billetes. La película se estrenó en el 2009. Entra dentro del género de Cine Negro. 
Sinopsis:
_Dos Billetes' es una historia de amor envuelta en una trama de cine negro, como la vida misma. Es la opera prima de Javier Serrano, autor de la novela original y el guión. Carlos Álvarez, un detective aferrado a su vieja gabardina y a anticuados códigos de comportamiento, recibe el encargo de vigilar a la mujer de un empresario. Las presuntas y evidentes infidelidades se complican con una muerte. Pronto entran en juego nuevos protagonistas: la hija del empresario, una joven con muchos encantos y escasos reparos, el abogado de la familia y el socio millonario con negocios reconocidamente ilegales. El detective se convierte en el blanco de golpes, balazos e interrogatorios policiales, mientras trata de esclarecer la muerte de su cliente y cerrar un caso por el que ha cobrado sólo la mitad. Carlos es un superviviente nato y se mueve con soltura en las turbulentas aguas de un caso que cada minuto que pasa se complica más con giros totalmente inesperado_










Es decir, el poderoso gabinete Juan Prats, le paga a la banda de Mena que se deshaga de un actor, que participa en una película cuyo guion podría estar, perfectamente, basado en el ER.
Lo más extraño de todo es que lo único que sabemos de la película es que el director es Javier Serrano Núñez. El guion lo escribe él mismo, basado en una novela escrita por él mismo. La novela no aparece por ninguna parte. La productora, Scarlata tiene como única película Dos billetes. Al tal Javier Serrano se lo ha tragado la tierra. Ninguna información de antes o después de esta producción. La web *www.dosbilletes.com* está bloqueada. La película fue candidata a doce Goyas en el 2010, aunque no se llevó ninguno.
¿Hubo un cambio de guion en la película? ¿se suprimieron ciertas escenas? ¿fue un aviso?







Dos billetes » Premios Goya 2022







www.premiosgoya.com












With Producciones Scarlata (Sorted by Year Ascending) - IMDb


IMDb's advanced search allows you to run extremely powerful queries over all people and titles in the database. Find exactly what you're looking for!




www.imdb.com












Estrenos de cine | 12 de Junio


Este es uno de esos fines de semana en los que quizá lo mejor sea quedarnos en casa, leernos un libro (o visitar la Feria del ídem, que ya finaliza), o...




www.espinof.com


----------



## Peritta (31 May 2021)

Pues muchas gracias don @javvi por mantener vivo el hilo.
No, no me prodigo porque pienso abandonar el foro dentro de 20 postas, si es que antes no se colpsa la cuenta de correo electrónico (de cuya contraseña no me acuerdo) asociada a este usuario y no me voy a dar de alta con uno nuevo.

Yo lo he intentado, luego la redención creo que ya la tengo. He echando mucho tiempo y talento (bueno, el poco que Dios me ha dado) en currarme los textos para no dejar a nadie indiferente y que ningún lector se fuera con la sensación de que no ha merecido la pena abrir un hilo donde interviniera yo, pero seguimos siendo los mismos cuatro gatos de siempre

y muchas multinikes.


Yo lo que quería es que @calopez me pagara por no escribir. Vaya, que les cobrara, a los de la censura o a los que les escuecen mis postas, cuatro o cinco euros por posta mía borrada y luego que repartiera conmigo.
Pero parece que prefiere insertar anuncios.

¿Escribir en Burbuja?. A ver pà qué si nadie lee.



javvi dijo:


> No sé si ha dado cuenta, luego se me ofende. Quien es nombrada en ese puesto importante de la Seguridad Social con Aznar, e inmediatamente cesada con Zapatero, es la hija Mº del Pilar. Menos de un año después decidan eliminar a su madre. Quizá esto tenga que ver. Otro hijo es uno de los líderes de La Falange (a secas).
> Otra posibilidad, un tanto conspiranoica, es que se tratase de un repugnante ritual masónico. Como sus hermanos de 17 y 22 años fueron asesinados, junto al padre, en la matanza de Paracuellos del Jarama del 36 y ella se salvó de milagro, podría ser que estos del mandil decidiesen rematar la faena con casi setenta años de retraso.



Tò pué ser, que no sé. Será que los del mandil, al ser anticristianos, tendrán prohibido perdonar o algo.
Es que la señora, para el 2004 tendría que tener los 80 ya bien cumplidos. Quien diera en aquél entonces, allá por 1936 digo, la orden de cargarse a la familia pues más, si es que no estaba criando malvas desde hacía lustros o décadas.
A ver si, igual que los cristianos nos dejamos misas encargadas para después de muerto, los mandilones se dejan unos a otros las venganzas que no han podido satisfacer en vida.

Que ya hay que ser rencoroso, ya.

Sí, de familia fachamufacha, pero desde que se muriera el General Bajito y los de aquellas cortes se cortaran la coleta política (no todos, claro), los fachas iban de capa caída de modo que para 2004 ya no eran nadie ni suponían un peligro para nadie.
Puede que lleve usté razón -bien pensado- y el motivo del crimen fuera amedrentar o castigar a la hija.


La señorita Marple es, como Poirot, otro personaje de Agatha Christie. Una viejalvisillo que resuelve crímenes y misterios desde su mesa camilla a base de deducción e inspirándose en sus vecinos.
Total que lo mismo doña Pilar o Mari Pili, al tener más información que yo pues estaba entonces don Josemari en el poder, hubiera hilado los mismos mimbres que yo con el caso 11-M (pero yo lo hice después de ver el juicio) y deducido que la investigación que estaban haciendo era un teatro, que los asesinos eran de atrezzo y que los condenados tenían de culpables lo mismo que el carnero aquél que mató Abraham... puede que engañando a Dios.

-Ná, que dice Dios que se había equivocao de sacrificao.

Es que no _me se_ ocurre otra explicación para que alguien quiera matar a una agüelilla anónima de más de 80 años oiga.
Ahora que si me dice que el marido de doña Pilar y padre de Mari Pili era ferroviario o tenía que ver con el gremio de cercanías, voy a chascar la lengua, a volver a arrestar a mi bola de cristal y a decir que desde el 11-M todo es 11-M.

Y del 11-M ya solo nos acordamos los que tenemos más de nueve lustros señor. Los que son más jóvenes no tienen memoria.

Divino tesoro.

El tiempo corre en nuestra contra.

¡Coño qué frase más redonda!. A veces hasta me sorprendo a mí mismo mismamente.

Bueno, voy a ver si doy con el 588 entre los .pdf ésos, que no vea cómo los odio, y pongo por aquí el enlace para que quienes lean puedan encontrar las notas sin tener que rebuscar mucho.


Ea. Suerte don @javvi donde quiera que esté.
La suerte digo, que desde que desenterraron y nos escamotearon los restos del General Bajito ya no sabemos a dónde ir para encontrar baraka.


PD.- Aquí le dejo una parrafaílla del Pío Moa para que vea que no solo los masones se matan entre ellos.



_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (31 May 2021)

*LA MALDICIÓN DE CRISTINA PALOMAR: MANUEL SÁNCHEZ URBANO (CASO 008) Y DAVID CAMINADA. DOBLE VIUDA.*

Manuel Sánchez Urbano. Encargo del poderoso gabinete Juan Prats. Nacido en Cabra, provincia de Córdoba. Fotógrafo de El País y 20 minutos. Accidente doméstico. Defunción: 18 de junio del 2005. Estaba casado con la periodista *Cristina Palomar*, que ha trabajado como redactora en los diarios Avui, El triangle o El Diario.es.

Años más tarde, Cristina Palomar, se casa en segundas nupcias con David Caminada. También periodista, trabajó para Avui y El Mon y para el departamento de comunicación del Ayuntamiento de Barcelona. Se ocupaba del Twitter. También era profesor de periodismo en la Pompeu Fabra.

En enero del 2020 fue apuñalado en el corazón cerca de la plaza de Sant Jaume. Cristina Palomar escribió en su twitter: _“Mi querido marido está muerto. Yo también” _
En el 2020 cuando Cristina Palomar enviuda por segunda vez trabajaba para la *Federació de Associacions de Veïnes i Veïns de Barcelona* (FAVB), o sea, para la asociación de vecinos, vecinas y vecines de Barcelona. También colaboraba con El Triangle.
Normalmente Cristina Palomar escribe en catalán y se caracteriza por una cierta fijación con Marta Ferrusola, la que no tiene ni cinco. Es posible que esto algo tenga que ver con su mala suerte.









Cristina Palomar (Periodista): ´Pujol no hacía nada sin consultar a Marta Ferrusola´


– ¿Marta Ferrusola sabía de los negocios de sus hijos? – Teniendo en cuenta la gran influencia que siempre ha ejercido sobre ellos, me cuesta mucho cr...




www.diaridetarragona.com












Fallece nuestro fotógrafo Manolo Sánchez Urbano


Manolo era fotógrafo de 20 minutos, para el que le gustaba trabajar porque, según decía, ello le permitía estar en contacto con la gente. Excelente...




www.20minutos.es






https://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/84999267.pdf










Conmoción por la muerte de David, un periodista querido en el Ayuntamiento


Metrópoli Abierta




www.metropoliabierta.com





En realidad, el asesinato de David Caminada era el tercero en Barcelona de aquel lunes fatídico que hizo enviudar a Cristina Palomar por segunda vez. Ese mismo día *aparecieron un hombre muerto en un incendio en su casa con una bolsa puesta en la cabeza* (¿estaba toda la casa incendiada? ¿cómo sabían que tenía una bolsa en la cabeza?)y otra mujer muerta debido a un fuerte golpe en la cabeza.
Parece ser que el apuñalamiento de David Caminada se debió a que intentó evitar un robo. Sus compañeros redujeron al atacante.

El agresor, al ser detenido, tenía entre sus pertenencias la cartera de* una mujer cuya identidad coincidía con la de otra víctima* que minutos antes había aparecido en el patio de su vivienda. Todo apuntaba a que se precipitó al vacío, pero la mujer, de avanzada edad, presentaba un fuerte golpe en la cabeza.
_La víctima intentó evitar un robo con violencia cuando recibió una puñalada en el corazón. El agresor, al ser detenido, tenía entre sus pertenencias la cartera de* una mujer cuya identidad coincidía con la de otra víctima* que minutos antes había aparecido en el patio de su vivienda. Todo apuntaba a que se precipitó al vacío, pero la mujer, de avanzada edad, presentaba un fuerte golpe en la cabeza. 

Un ahora antes los bomberos localizaban el cuerpo de otro hombre, que apareció con una bolsa de plástico en la cabeza. Fue encontrado después de que se apagara el incendio que se había producido en su vivienda. Según los investigadores podría haber sido publicado ya que localizaron hasta cuatro puntos posibles de dónde pudo empezar. *Los vecinos habrían grabado a un hombre deslizarse desde el balcón* de esa vivienda en llamas hasta el suelo y sus ropas, un pantalón corto y una cazadora negra, era idéntica al del ciudadano sueco sin antecedentes que apuñaló a este trabajador del ayuntamiento que ha mantenido en vilo a los vecinos de Barcelona. _

Es decir, que el sueco, sin antecedentes penales, le roba la cartera a una anciana, la arroja desde un octavo o décimo piso. Por el camino va a robar a un transeúnte, le intenta parar Caminada, le mata el sueco de una puñalada. Los amigos de Caminada, muy valientes, consiguen reducir al sueco y antes, al sueco le dio tiempo a ponerle una bolsa en la cabeza a un señor, quemar su casa con cuatro focos. El cadáver se conserva íntegro lo suficiente para que aparezca con la bolsa en la cabeza. Algún testigo vio cómo alguien que vestía exactamente igual que el sueco, entró en la casa por el balcón.
Todo ello en menos de una hora.

Sin embargo, según los Mossos el sueco es argelino. Y tiene 45 antecedentes de hurtos y robo con violencia.

_Els *Mossos d'Esquadra* han detingut l'autor d'un apunyalament que es va produir la matinada de divendres a dissabte al barri de la Barceloneta, a *Barcelona*, i que ha deixat un ferit en estat molt greu. *L'arrestat és un home de 34 anys i nacionalitat algeriana amb 45 antecedents per furts i robatoris violents*. L'*agressió* va succeir al voltant de les sis del matí arran d'un intent de furt a una tercera persona. Amb posterioritat a aquest incident, es va produir una baralla entre la víctima de l'apunyalament —un home de mitjana edat— i l'agressor, que va acabar atacant-lo amb una arma blanca a la plaça del Mar, a tocar de la platja de Sant Miquel.









Detenen l'autor de l'apunyalament que va acabar amb un ferit molt greu a Barcelona


L'arrestat és un home de 34 anys amb 45 antecedents policials per furts i robatoris violents




catalunyadiari.com




_








Pánico en Barcelona: dos muertes y un apuñalamiento en menos de 60 minutos


Un hombre fue detenido después de que apuñalara a un joven que le increpó mientras intentaba robar a una mujer.




www.lainformacion.com




Muere el hombre apuñalado en Barcelona mientras intentaba evitar un robo
Por otro medio, nos enteramos de que el triple asesino, sueco o argelino, robó una motocicleta.
_El treballador de l’Ajuntament no va ser l’única víctima que va provocar l’assassí aquell dia: abans, el criminal ja havia matat un altre home i una dona. A banda, també havia robat una motocicleta. 


https://liniaxarxa.cat/liniasantmarti/noticies/condol-del-moviment-veinal-per-lassassinat-de-david-caminada/


_
El asesino sueco, al final, tiene nombre: John Mosetescu Werberg. La anciana también tiene nombre: es Rosa y sus iniciales son C.R.D.G.
Mosetescu aparece en la red como un apellido rumano. Es posible que fuese un rumano que adquirió la nacionalidad sueca.








Rosa, el enigma del 'lunes negro' en Barcelona


La anciana de 77 años, presuntamente asesinada por John Musetescu, será despedida el viernes: su muerte es la pieza que baila en la razzia mortal de Barcelona




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com




Vamos averiguando más cosas: no sólo mató a tres personas y robó una motocicleta en menos de una hora, también intentó robar en una zapatería.
Cuentan los zapateros: "_Este patio da a la calle Paradís --donde fue apuñalado el empleado público--. Pues bien, en un momento dado, le vi venir con un cuchillo en la mano_".

_El atacante pudo llegar a la parte trasera del comercio porque la verja que protege una parte de la calle Paradís, donde acabaría muriendo *David*, estaba abierta. "Normalmente está cerrada, pero el lunes no. Así que vino el hombre, la rebasó, entró por la puerta y se coló en el almacén, cuchillo en mano", insiste.

¿Qué pasó después? "Salieron a toda prisa de la tienda. Había dos personas. Una de ellas, mi dependienta, empezó a pedir auxilio al grito de 'tiene un cuchillo'". ¿Qué hizo el otro empleado? "Se quedó en shock. Parado. Imagina que entran desde el almacén de tu tienda y te dicen que viene alguien con un arma blanca. Pues bien, el chico llegó a la cortina y sacó la cabeza: no se creía que entraba en una tienda. Tras ello, vio al zapatero", explica la gerente._
"_No lo dudó ni un segundo --ha continuado--. El atacante se abalanzó sobre él, pero suerte que fue más rápido y pudo zafarse, colocándose al otro lado del mostrador. Empezó así una suerte de juego del pilla-pilla. El del cuchillo iba a por él y el chico se escurría por el otro lado de la mesa. Estarían así unos pocos segundos, dando vueltas al mostrador sin alcanzarse" 

Lo cierto es que hubo más. El joven, "robusto, vestido de negro, delgado y con cara de haber perdido la cabeza", salió de la pequeña calle de l'Arc de Sant Vicenç y robó una motocicleta. Lo que no ha trascendido son los detalles. "Salió del callejón llevando dos bolsas de basura". ¿Qué portaba en las mismas? "Cartulinas de cierto valor. Yo las vi horas antes y pensé en cogerlas después, tras mi turno", explican comerciantes del lugar. J. recorrió la plazoleta de Montcada con las bolsas. Al llegar al paseo del Born, arremetió contra un repartidor de *Glovo*. "Le pegó una patada que lo tiró al suelo. Después, le empezó a pegar puñetazos en el costado, en las costillas, hasta que paró y se fue robándole la moto. Visto lo visto, tuvo suerte", añaden otros vecinos.
"Yo me enfrenté cara a cara al asesino de David"_
Al final, ya encontramos la explicación de todo esto. El sueco de origen rumano, que a ratos es argelino, asesino de tres personas en menos de una hora, y casi de cuatro, gracias a la habilidad del zapatero que sorteó todos los intentos de apuñalamiento, que después de meterle una paliza al repartidor del Glovo le roba la moto. Bien ¿todo esto cómo se explica?
Rastreando sus antecedentes en Suecia encontramos la clave: cayó en manos de la *extrema derecha sueca.*
_En aquel momento también se le vincula con personas cercanas a la extrema derecha sueca, aunque no necesariamente en un papel militante. De hecho, las muestras de afinidad con los movimientos *ultras* y *antisistema* locales son una constante muy irregular en sus redes sociales. Carga contra la policía, contra Aftonbladet y Expressen, los dos medios más sensacionalistas del país, y contra los *Demócratas Suecos*, la extrema derecha nacional.








John, de niño 'bien' en Suecia a imputado por un triple crimen en Barcelona


El presunto asesino de David, Rosa y otro hombre en la capital catalana vivía en una zona acomodada y estudió Derecho en el país nórdico




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com




_
Conclusión: una de dos ¿o la Realidad supera mil veces a la ficción o el periodismo y los informes policiales son variantes del género de ficción?


----------



## javvi (31 May 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No, no me prodigo porque pienso abandonar el foro dentro de 20 postas,



Pues nada, si se confirma la baja, aunque hayamos tenido algún roce, su prosa castiza se echará de menos.



Peritta dijo:


> seguimos siendo los mismos cuatro gatos de siempre
> 
> y muchas multinikes.



¿Se da usted cuenta? Descubro que un caso perdido en el expediente, que pasa totalmente desapercibido, resulta que es el padre del ex Primer Ministro de Francia y a nadie le importa un rábano. (excepto a @CesareLombroso).


Peritta dijo:


> Que ya hay que ser rencoroso, ya.



No sé quién dijo: nunca nos perdonarán lo que nos hicieron.



Peritta dijo:


> PD.- Aquí le dejo una parrafaílla del Pío Moa para que vea que no solo los masones se matan entre ellos.



Pues mire: tengo pensado abrir un par de hilos: uno de ellos sería el del EXPEDIENTE CARRILLO que hasta el general Lister no le podía ni ver.


Peritta dijo:


> a. Suerte don @javvi donde quiera que esté.
> La suerte digo, que desde que desenterraron y nos escamotearon los restos del General Bajito ya no sabemos a dónde ir para encontrar baraka.



Pues lo mismo, y sobre todo, que se lo piense y esas 20 postas se conviertan en 200 y a ser posible 2.000. Muchas gracias por el apoyo, que falta hace.


----------



## Uritorco (31 May 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Y es que Xavier Valls tampoco provenía de una familia de modestos pagesos. El padre de Xavier era *Magí Valls i Martí *(1885, 1970)*. *Escritor y periodista. Fundó la *Banca Ponsà i Valls *(quebrada en 1920)*,* siguiendo una tradición familiar de banqueros y escritores. El padre de Magí, abuelo de Xavier y bisabuelo de Manuel: *Josep Maria Valls i Vicens*(1857, 1907)*: *fue abogado, escritor, director de la Cámara de Comercio de Barcelona, concejal de la misma. Pertenecía a la Lliga Regionalista. Fue enterrado en el cementerio de Montjuic. Su tumba no parece muy cristiana.



Los apellidos Valls y Martí son dos de los conocifos apellidos "chuetas" de Mallorca. Quien sabe si Manuel Valls y su familia, con importantes lazos financieros y masónicos, tiene precisamente esa procedencia. Y más teniendo en cuenta que su esposa es hebrea.

El último vídeo subido hace una hora.


----------



## javvi (1 Jun 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Los apellidos Valls y Martí son dos de los conocifos apellidos "chuetas" de Mallorca. Quien sabe si Manuel Valls y su familia, con importantes lazos financieros y masónicos, tiene precisamente esa procedencia.



Efectivamente:
_Los apellidos considerados chuetas son: Aguiló, Bonnín, Cortès, Fortesa/Forteza, Fuster,* Martí*, Miró, Picó, Pinya/Piña, Pomar, Segura, Tarongí, Valentí, Valleriola y *Valls.





*_



Los chuetas – Las minorías marginadas





Uritorco dijo:


> Y más teniendo en cuenta que su esposa es hebrea.



No había explorado ese frente. Veamos:
Manuel Valls Galfetti se ha casado tres veces:
1ª * Nathalie Soulié. (*1987,2005). Tuvieron cuatro hijos. Maestra de escuela.
2ª *Anne Gravoin* (2010,2018). Su abuelo materno, el doctor *Corenfeld,* era un judío moldavo que había escapado del stalinismo. Violinista de concierto. Se casó en primeras nupcias con el fotógrafo Jacques Beneich





Anne Gravoin - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




3ª *Susana Gallardo. *Su familía, propietaria de los laboratorios farmacéuticos Almirall, es de las más ricas de la burguesía catalana. Se casó en primeras nupcias con *Alberto Palatchi*, con el que tuvo tres hijos. Es el empresario fundador de Pronovias. Su origen, cómo no, es sefardí.
Su hermano Stefano, cantante de ópera, nos cuenta un poco su vida: 

_Hijos de *Alberto Palatchi Bienviste*, el empresario con orígenes sefardíes que llegó de Turquía a Barcelona con una maleta de bordados y montó en 1922 la tienda El Suizo, mientras Alberto siguió y expandió el negocio familiar llegando a convertirlo en un imperio nupcial, con Pronovias a la cabeza, Stefano optó por seguir su vena creativa y aventurera. “Ya de adolescente era muy mal estudiante, y mi padre me puso a trabajar en la tienda vendiendo trajes de premamá y de fiesta, pero era un pintas tremendo y a los 18 años, como me echó de casa, me fui a vivir 10 meses a un kibutz comunista en Israel”, me explica con una naturalidad y una simpatía tremendas.

Se siente tan orgulloso de su experiencia en la comuna agrícola –“aprendí mucho y además hablo un poco de hebreo que me sirve para comunicarme con mis colegas israelíes._

Biografía, la del padre, muy parecida a la de Issac Andik, fundador de la empresa textil Mango.

La hermana de los Palatchi, Gabriela, vive a caballo entre Madrid y Estambul y se ha casado con el judío turco * Ediz Elhadef*. Por supuesto, fue una boda judía. 









¿Quién es Susana Gallardo, la futura esposa de Manuel Valls?


BMagazine




www.metropoliabierta.com












Stefano Palatchi, el hermano del fundador de Pronovias que canta ópera desde su balcón


El reconocido cantante de ópera deleita casi cada tarde a su vecindario de Barcelona con arias de ópera o clásicos de Frank Sinatra en honor a los sanitarios. Hasta su hermano Alberto se ha emocionado estos días oyéndole.




www.revistavanityfair.es












La pasión turca de Pronovias


La heredera de Pronovias, Gabriela Palatchi, se casa esta noche con el empresario turco Ediz Elhadef. La boda, una unión de raíces judías, pese al halo de misterio que la rodea, contará con la presencia de la flor y nata de ambos países




www.larazon.es





Alberto Palatchi, después de divorciarse de Susana Gallardo, se ha unido sentimentalmente con *Zita Serrano-Suñer* nieta del *Cuñadísimo.*









Genealogía de x Zita Serrano-Suñer Goizueta


Descubra los orígenes familiares de x Zita Serrano-Suñer Goizueta.




gw.geneanet.org












Alberto Palatchi y Zita Serrano-Suñer, anfitriones de las vacaciones en Ibiza de Lapo Elkann y Joana Lemos


Elkann y Lemos, que visitaron recientemente Madrid para promover una campaña benéfica, se relajaron después en una jornada acuática organizada por Palatchi y su pareja, dueña de una de las casas más bellas de la isla.




www.revistavanityfair.es


----------



## javvi (1 Jun 2021)

*CASO 350. JAIME MESTRES CLARET. UN PADRE NO MUY QUERIDO. ASUNTO FAMILIAR.*

Acuerdo económico con los familiares. Según el registro civil conseguido por Alberto Royuela nació el 6 de febrero de 1923 en Barcelona. Hijo de Jaime y *Teresa. *Su último domicilio fue: calle* Casanova* nº 154, Barcelona. Falleció el 5 de septiembre del 2004.
A partir de ahora todo lo que lean es una película, un relato de ficción. Cualquier parecido con la realidad es mera coincidencia. El material del que se nutre esta historia lo hemos escogido al azar.
Hay una biografía interesante de un tal* Jaume Mestres Estartrús*. Dice que nació por cesárea, en un hospital de Barcelona, el 15 de Febrero de 1949. Del padre, no parece tener muy buen recuerdo, la madre falleció cuando tenía 3 años. 

_Mi padre Jaime, comerciante y catalán, tuvo poca influencia sobre mi vida; mi madre, Mª Luisa, alemana natural de Hamburgo, persona muy culta y sensible a toda manifestación artística por lo que me han contado, me dejó huérfano a los 3 años de edad al fallecer del parto con fórceps de mi hermana Mª Luisa, la cual pudo sobrevivir al desastre. _

De modo que a Jaime y su hermana Mª Luisa les cuidaron sus* abuelas:* la paterna, T*eresa Claret Sra de Mestres *y la materna, de origen alemán:, Käte Cördes- Bockellman, Sra de Estartús.
Tras unos años de internado, el padre les reserva una sorpresa no grata:

_Tras nueve años, nuestro padre nos obsequió con una madrastra depredadora como la de la mayoría de cuentos infantiles; quizás su escaso interés por nosotros actuó de mecanismo de resorte para que nos pusiéramos las pilas _

Y tanto, este hombre llegó a estudiar tres carreras: ellas Artes, Arquitectura y Medicina. Después se casó y tuvo tres hijos.
Quizá influido por el trauma de los partos de su madre, se especializó en ginecología. Profesión que le permitió también desarrollar su faceta artística. Le interesa el psicoanálisis, la filosofía y la introspección. Disfruta de la soledad, la introspección y la lectura de todo lo que tenga que ver con la Historia del Arte.







Reconoce que la muerte prematura de su madre le ha marcado y vive obsesionado con la muerte.
Se ve a sí mismo como _algo introvertido y melancólico pero llevo bien lo de equilibrar mis estados eufóricos con los de depresión relativa._ 
Políticamente no encajó muy bien en una familia del régimen. Participó en la movilizaciones estudiantiles del Franquismo. Es creyente, pero desengañado del catolicismo. Cree probable que lo más característico de su personalidad es su permanente insatisfacción. Su más constante desazón es: _La velocidad con que se acaba nuestro existir _
Le hubiera gustado que su madre hubiese estado viva porque habría hecho de intermediaria con su padre, que nunca apoyó su vocación artística. 
Él mismo define su pintura: _Para mí, es un medio de liberar mi inconsciente y desasosiego interior a través de un gesto automático a veces violento que se proyecta sobre la obra








Biografía - Estartus


Sobre mi vida Me llamo Jaume Mestres Estartús, y nací traumáticamente por cesárea el 15 de Febrero de 1949 en la clínica Ntra Sra del Pilar de Barcelona, con la mala fortuna de que el ginecólogo al abrir el útero me produjo una incisión de 7 cm en mi calota cefálica. Mi padre Jaime, comerciante …




estartus.info




_
Y es que nuestro protagonista no es un pintor cualquiera, llegó a regalarle un cuadro a Su Majestad J.C. 1º. Es un cuadro del Hispania, el velero que perteneció a Alfonso XIII.













Nauta 360 - A toda vela


Así es el velero de Alfonso XIII El patrón del Hispania, Andy Longarela, explica cómo es y cómo se navega este trozo de historia flotante. En la II Guerra Mundial fue destripado y posteriormente restaurado. Ahora vuelve a competir.




nauta360.expansion.com









Inauguración de Estartús en Galería Vanrell


El pasado Jueves 11 de Diciembre a las 20h se inauguró la muestra de la obra "Relieves Comprometidos" del artista Estartús en la conocida y...




estartusnews.blogspot.com





Hay una señora que se llama *Mª Luisa Mestres Estartus*. Como curiosidad tiene un negocio inmobiliario en la calle *Casanova *125 de Barcelona.





Julio Maria Picornell Esteve i Maria Luisa Mestres Estartus cb - Cif E64948458







www.axesor.es











Texto curioso de La Gaceta de Barcelona del 8 de septiembre de 1952.

_Acceder al traspaso, por sucesión, a favor del menor de edad Jaime Mestres Estartús, del puesto n.° 144 del Mercado del Porvenir, destinado a la venta de volatería, del que era concesionaria su difunta madre, doña María Luisa Estartús Cardes, mediante el pago de 1,000 ptas., en concepto de derechos de permiso, más el incremento de 1,000 pesetas, por pase del referido puesto a la denominación definitiva de «Pollería y Caza», y haciéndose responsable a don Jaime Mestres Claret, como padre del mismo, de todos, cuantos actos pudiera cometer aquél durante su menor edad._
file:///C:/Users/34692/Downloads/GM_1952-09-08_0036%20(3).pdf


----------



## javvi (1 Jun 2021)

*El juez Fernando Presencia, antes de entrar a juicio.*


----------



## Peritta (2 Jun 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El último vídeo subido hace una hora.



Pues si la Margarita Robles ésta quería saber "cosas" de otros togasucias (apelativo u ocurrencia del Cándido Conde Pumpido) entonces tengo que deducir que esas suseñorías -que son las nuestras- tampoco serán mu trigo limpio que digamos.

Algún nombre me suena, pero ni tengo Tv ni frecuento yo círculos patricios, de modo que no conozco a los personajes espiaos por Ruiz por encargo de la Margarita Robles ésa.

¿Ésas son todas las notas?.
¿No hay encargos de espionaje por parte del Conde Pumpido o alguien?.
Al fin y al cabo son magistrados de tribunales "nacionales" que sobrepasaban el ámbito catalán y el Cándido Conde Pumpido, por poner un ejemplo pero podría poner más, le podría pedir a Mena que le hiciera el favor de espiar a alguien por ahí, porque él también podría querer saber "cosas".
Sí, ya vimos las notas que le escribía Mena a Ruiz para que espiara a jueces y fiscales de Cataluña, pero entiendo que esos encargos de espionaje son más a subordinados administrativamente y querría saber quién es quién. Aunque me extraña que no espiaran a secretarios de tribunal y procuradores, aunque a alguno sí.

Repito: ¿ésas son todas las notas de espíonajes que hay?. ¿Ésos son todos los espiados?. ¿Hay más gente espiada y escudriñado su patrimonio?. Con más presteza y eficacia digo, incluso que los del Tribunal de Cuentas, que aún seguirán buscando las 13 fincas de "la infanta" y el Urdangarín.

Joer qué "cosas".

Y no rodaron cabezas en el Tribunal de Cuentas ése.

Silencio administrativo dicen los hijos de puta.
Es por estas cosas por lo que uno echa de menos al General Bajito. Uno podía apelar al César y dimitir mu cabreao, que vaya si rodaban cabezas y hacían kilómetros los motoristas comunicando ceses fulminantes por telegrama.

-¡¿A ver por qué coño ha dimitío ése tío?!.

Bueno, no voy a repetir el telegrama, que ya he hecho muchas veces el chiste.

Luego se murió el General Bjito y la administración creció hasta hacerse elefantiásica. Tocristo colocaría al hijo tonto supongo. Sí, al principio fue tomada por los gilipollas, lo que hizo que prosperaran los aprovechados, pero cuando adquirió el poder fue tras resolver el caso 11-M, el 3 de Abril de aquél año digo, y ahora la administración está en manos de malvados como los cárteles de la droga.

O éso sale en las películas.
Joer, me pongo a levitar y me voy por las ramas.

Repito: ¿ésas son todas las notas de espionajes y seguimientos que hay?.
¿Han capturado los Royuela un buen número de cintas de ésas (los USB no serían tan comunes entonces) y tienen ese as guardado bajo la manga?.

Fotos. Queremos ver fotos de lo capturado en la clínica del doctor Morin, al fin y al cabo era basura que iban a quemar. Y si el doctor ése quiere recuperarlo que sea él el que ponga denuncia por robo, o querella por calumnia, y que sea él quien le de por culo a los jueces, quiero decir que les ponga a trabajar, que lo mismo le toman ojeriza a él y no a don Santi.

Y si tienen el archivo repartido en tres o cuatro sitios, pues que publiquen tres o cuatro fotos caramba. En Espain se lee mu poco y para la mayoría ´la información les entra por una imagen. Es por ello por lo que los CM y otros censores piden que no publiquen imágenes ni de lo del Mario Biondo, ni de la de la manada de San Fermín o del atentado de Las Ramblas, que las imágenes ya las ponen ellos:








Joer, qué ascovergüenza.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

Si hay guerra civil y cruzada redentora y tal y cual épicas Pascual, ha de darse en la administración y contra el corporativismo gremial ése que padecemos (no sé si por culpa de los masones). Ya podía tomar esa bandera La Iglesia (aunque algo puta, Nuestra Santa Madre al fin y al cabo) y que deje el Papa de hablar de futbol o de polítika con k.
Si no, chungo lo llevamos.


----------



## javvi (3 Jun 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Algún nombre me suena, pero ni tengo Tv ni frecuento yo círculos patricios, de modo que no conozco a los personajes espiaos por Ruiz por encargo de la Margarita Robles ésa.



*Emilio Frías Ponce *fue Presidente del Tribunal Superior de Castilla La Mancha del 96 al 05.Del 05 al 18, magistrado de la Sala 3ª del Tribunal Supremo. Año en el que se jubila.




__





BOE.es - BOE-A-2018-11772 Acuerdo de 19 de abril de 2018, de la Comisión Permanente del Consejo General del Poder Judicial, por el que se declara la jubilación forzosa del Magistrado don Emilio Frías Ponce, al cumplir la edad legalmente establecida.







www.boe.es




En el TS de CM le sustituye *Vicente Manuel Rouco Rodríguez, *que es para el juez Presencia lo que Mena es para A. Royuela. 
Vicente Manuel Rouco Rodríguez es sobrino de *Antonio María Rouco Varela, *el presidente de la *Conferencia Episcopal Española.








Las pruebas del juicio contra el juez Presencia estaban falsificadas - El Diestro


Las pruebas del juicio contra el juez Presencia estaban falsificadas




www.eldiestro.es




*


----------



## javvi (3 Jun 2021)

*El fiscal Mena, Nápoles y la camorra italiana a la española. Matan a un niño de 7 años.*



¿SERÁ ESTE NIÑO?








El niño asesinado en el tiroteo de Marbella fue acribillado de numerosos balazos


El niño sevillano de 7 años que murió anoche en un tiroteo en Marbella (Málaga), en el que participaron tres encapuchados con armas largas semiautomáticas en la persecución



www.abc.es












Reabren la investigación sobre la muerte del niño tiroteado en Marbella


Juan Carlos y Mercedes, padres de José Manuel C. C., el niño sevillano que murió tiroteado en Marbella en 2004, han conseguido que el juez de Instrucción 1 de Marbella, Ricardo Puyol, reabra la



sevilla.abc.es


----------



## javvi (3 Jun 2021)

*Entrevista al juez Fernando Presencia, en esRadioValencia, por María Caballero.*


----------



## javvi (3 Jun 2021)

*CASO 725. GASPAR MAMPEL FERNÁNDEZ. INVENTOR DE PATENTES: UNA PROFESIÓN DE RIESGO.*

Encargo del bufete Marc Palmés, que tiene el detalle, al contrario de otros bufetes para los que trabaja Mena, de ofrecer ayuda psicológica a los familiares.

_Gaspar Mampel Fernández Falleció en Barcelona, a la edad de 67 años, el día 18 de noviembre de 1997. (E.P.D.) Su esposa, Marie-NodIle Galland; hijos, Gaspar, Cristina y Robert, Pamela, Cristóbal y Olga; nietos, hermanas y demás familia os ruegan una oración por su alma, en sufragio de la cual se celebrará una misa funeral en la iglesia del Sagrado Corazón, calle Caspe, número 27, mañana martes, día 2 de diciembre de 1997, a las 20 horas_






Hemeroteca - La Vanguardia - Home







hemeroteca.lavanguardia.com





Gaspar Mámpel Fernández fue un inventor de patentes del mundo de la fotografía. En una página encontramos 39 patentes suyas. Todas relacionadas con el mundo de la fotografía. Distintos tipos de carretes y accesorios para el relevado, la iluminación, almacenes para las diapositivas, etc. Todo ello, claro, termina en el 97. Es decir, en la era predigital.









MAMPEL FERNANDEZ,GASPAR. 39 patentes, modelos y/o diseños.


Patentes de MAMPEL FERNANDEZ,GASPAR: CARRETE ENROLLADOR DE PELICULA FOTOGRAFICA… CARRETE ENROLLADOR DE PELICULA FOTOGRAFICA… LINTERNA INACTINICA DE LABORATORIO FOTOGRAFICO. MARGINADOR PERFECCIONADO PARA FOTOGRAFIA. CARPETA DE ARCHIVO PERFECCIONADA




patentados.com





Tenía una empresa: Mampel-Asens S.A. con un parientes suyo: Domingo Mampel Castel.







Por lo que hemos visto hay tres generaciones de Gaspar Mámpel, y otros Mámpel, relacionadas con la fotografía. El que tiene Fernández de apellido materno sería la segunda generación.

Parece ser que la cosa empezó con el primer Gaspar Mámpel. Durante la I Guerra Mundial no se podía importar material fotográfico y se empezó a fabricar en España. Una de estas empresas era la del primer Gaspar Mámpel y su socio Federico Fernández (no sabemos si este último tenía un hermana que acabase casándose con el hijo de su socio).












CAPTA - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Agfa-Gevaert - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Con el nombre de la viuda de Gaspar Mámpel Fernández, que parece francesa, encontramos una señora que vive en Francia. Es posible que la viuda volviese a su tierra, o quizá sea otra Marie-NodIle Galland.

De este matrimonio surge la tercera generación de los Mámpel 

Gaspar Mampel Galland. Se le ve en una empresa: Pelikan S.A. que se dedica al Comercio al por menor de libros, periódicos, artículos de papelería y escritorio y artículos de dibujo y bellas arte 

INHABILITACION DE DON GASPAR MAMPEL GALLAND, INICIO PENA 23/02/2015,TERMINO 21/08/2015, EN VIRTUD SENTENCIA JUZGADO PENAL 6 BARCELONA,05/02/2014, CONFIRMADA POR SENTENCIA AUDIENCIA PROVINCIAL DE BARCELONA.

https://www.boe.es/borme/dias/2015/08/21/pdfs/BORME-A-2015-159-08.pdf








Pelikan Sa (extinguida): Teléfono, CIF y Dirección


Consulte la información sobre PELIKAN SA (EXTINGUIDA) ubicada en BARCELONA. Consulte el CIF, dirección, teléfono




www.einforma.com





Ha escrito un libro de viajes: _Revelación de tres secretos._








REVELACION DE TRES SECRETOS


REVELACION DE TRES SECRETOS, GASPARD GALLAND, 20,00€. Basada en hechos reales, narra tres años de la vida de Etienne Foret, desde su fortuito encuentro en la c...




www.ulyssus.com





Su hermano Cristóbal se dedicó a varios negocios. Como su padre, también tiene alguna patente.

PORTAFOLIOS MULTIPLE, CARACTERIZADO ESENCIALMENTE POR ESTAR CONSTITUIDO POR UNA PIEZA LAMINAR RIGIDA DE UN MATERIAL TRANSPARENTE, CUYOS BORDES ... 






ES1010097U - Portafotos multiple. - Google Patents


PORTAFOLIOS MULTIPLE, CARACTERIZADO ESENCIALMENTE POR ESTAR CONSTITUIDO POR UNA PIEZA LAMINAR RIGIDA DE UN MATERIAL TRANSPARENTE, CUYOS BORDES COMPORTAN LA IMITACION DE LAS ZONAS MARGINALES DE UNA PELICULA CON SUS PERFORACIONES Y CUYAS PARTES CENTRALES COMPORTAN BANDAS TRANSVERSALES DEFINIENDO...



patents.google.com





Pero, como la profesión de inventor de patentes es muy peligrosa:

*Declaran la muerte de un ocupante del aerotaxi desaparecido en Columbretes*


_El juzgado tramita la declaración de fallecimiento de uno de los desaparecidos en el accidente del aerotaxi al que se le perdió la pista cerca de las islas Columbretes el 10 de octubre del 2001.

El juzgado de primera instancia número 2 de Castellón ha iniciado la tramitación del expediente sobre declaración del fallecimiento de Cristóbal Mampel Galland, natural de Barcelona, desaparecido en accidente aéreo el 10 de octubre de 2001. En el edicto, publicado ayer en el Boletín Oficial del Estado, la magistrada juez Mercedes Galotto hace constar que no se tienen noticias del mismo desde la fecha del siniestro.

Mampel, que nació un 27 de septiembre de 1957, era uno de los ocupantes del turbohélice de la compañía Flightline, con sede en Barcelona, que desapareció el 10 de octubre de 2001 mientras sobrevolaba el Mediterráneo a unas 52 millas del archipiélago de las Columbretes, cuando se dirigía a Orán.
El avión desaparecido tenía una caja negra que debería haberse activado al caer al mar, pero que, por alguna razón, no lo hizo._









Declaran la muerte de un ocupante del aerotaxi desaparecido en Columbretes


El juzgado de primera instancia n° 2 avala que no hay noticias del c




www.elperiodicomediterraneo.com





_
Doña Mercedes Galotto López, Magistrada-Juez del Juzgado de Primera Instancia número 2 de Castellón, Hace público: Que en este Juzgado y a instancias del Ministerio Fiscal se tramita expediente con el número 151/04-H, sobre declaración de fallecimiento de Cristóbal Mampel Galland, nacido en Barcelona el 27 de septiembre de 1957, hijo de Gaspar y María Noelle, de estado civil casado, y cuyo último domicilio lo tuvo en plaza Joaquín Pena, n.º 8, 3.º-3.ª de Barcelona, desaparecido en accidente aéreo el día 10 de octubre de 2001, no teniéndose noticia del mismo desde dicha fecha, y en cuyo expediente he acordado, en virtud de lo establecido en el artículo 2.042 de la LEC, la publicación del presente edicto dando conocimiento de la existencia del referido expediente 



https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2004/10/20/pdfs/B09214-09214.pdf







_


----------



## Peritta (5 Jun 2021)

Dicen que España siempre ha sido una madre muy ingrata don @javvi y, como ve, nadie actualiza el hilo ni para darle a usté las gracias.

Moito obrigado dicen al otro lado de la raya... de España ni viento ni casamiento también dicen.
Lo cual dice mucho de nuestras bigotudas. 


*NOTA del Notta para dar el cante.- Se agradecería pusiera el enlace al .pdf de donde saca la información señor.*

Si, dicen que _es de bien nacidos el ser agradecidos_, pero lo que entre líneas está diciendo la jodía frase hecha es que los desagradecidos son unos hijos de puta de tomo y lomo.

¿España una madre ingrata?.
Pues imagìnesusté ahora mesié, que de España no queda ni la selección de fúrbol-soccer (bfana-bfana) y la cosa se ha reducido a una -elefantiásica éso sí- administración.

El mismo amor de madre que una picadora de carne.

¿A ver si no?.

Y trufaíta de funciCharos pelofrito que está.
Sí, de ésas que cuando se ponen en jarras echan los pulgares por delante.



Spoiler



*LOS JUGUETES.*

Ahora que se han pasado los reyes magos he de decirles que estoy en contra del reparto tradicional de juguetes, que éso de darles a los niños un juguete belicista, malo, pero regalarles muñecas a las niñas..., peor.

¿No las han visto jugar?. ...Dicen que es a las casitas, ...a los colegios, o a los papás y las mamás. Pero como sargentos chusqueros, forman a las muñecas frente a ellas y les echan unas broncas que ríete tu del mobbing ése.
Además, sienten unas filias hacia a unas y unas fobias hacia otras completamente absurdas e incomprensibles. Vamos, que la última muñeca, la más cara, la que más mecanismos tenía, se ha llevado ya tales "guayas" que no sabemos que es lo que hacía..., ¡ni tampoco que es lo que había hecho!.

Si, si, mucho pibita (chortina en la jerga de este foro, es que ésto lo escribí en 1991 aprox), mucho talle alto, muchas curvitas marcadas, el vientre liso, las nalgas prietas y respingonas y los pechos rampantes, pero ya, ya.
Si señor, puedo adornarla todavía más: niña bonita, quince años, piel aterciopelada y lisa, orejitas pequeñas, el cuello largo, la mirada dulce y la boca.... Ay la boca... ¿Para que quieres mas?. Lo que sale por ahí cuando se te planta en jarras con las piernas abiertas y los pulgares por delante, ...¡te cagas!. Si se han estado entrenado desde pequeñitas.

Ríete tu de las filípicas que te echaba tu padre o de las brasas que te daba tu jefe. En tres frases que te diga te ha llamado de todo, te ha hecho sentir culpable de la mitad de los pecados de la humanidad, te ha recordado todos tus defectos y te ha restregado por la cara la mitad de todos tus vicios.



Ahora entiendo yo por qué la Iglesia Católica no permite la ordenación de las mujeres: nadie iría a confesarse. Y no por que lo cuente por ahí sino por la polcatta que te iba a dar en el confesionario.

El tiempo que gastabas tu en comprender el mecanismo de un balón la niña lo ha invertido en regañar y mangonear a un disparate de gente. Desde un puto pato amarillo a la Barbie más pija y más estirada de la tienda. Desde una pepona que se parece a la vecina de abajo, al madelman boina verde...que curiosamente ahora es novio de una de las Bratz y no hay quien se lo quite. De modo que su hermano ya lo da como prisionero de guerra.
Le ha voceado a todo Cristo, incluso le ha gritado al propio presidente de los Estados Unidos (Si señor, un Bush piloto que le compraron al hermano cuando lo de la guerra del golfo, ésto fue escrito en 1991 aprox, cuando la primera guerra del golfo). A todos les ha puesto las pilas, vamos, que cuando vienes de la mili le regalas la muñeca legionaria a tu sobrina ...y va y la arresta.

A ti las "_polcatas_" siempre te las ha echado tu padre, tu madre es incapaz. Para ella eres como su muñeca preferida, no importa si te falta un ojo o una pierna, si estas calvo o sucio ...o si eres un perrito piloto. Tú para ella eres el "prefe" y da igual lo que hagas, Ahora, eso si, ....a los demás muñecos, empezando por tu padre y siguiendo por el marido de tu hermana, ...los tiene aburriditos.

Yo he sido jardinero y sé bien como suena un jardín, los juegos de las niñas tienen una complejidad social enorme, cuando están ellas solas se oye cantar a los pájaros, hasta casi se puede escuchar crecer el césped. Pero no es que haya armonía, ...¡es que ninguna se atreve a romperla!. -Que si tu has dicho, pero no tenías que decir, que si ahora me toca a mi.... Sin embargo los juegos de los niños tienen una simplicidad pasmosa.... y el jardín está cuajadito de ....decibelios,.. -¡Hijoputa dame el balón!, ¡te voy a matar!, ¡cabrón, no chupes!,....

La verdad es que no tengo hijos y no tengo por qué preocuparme del asunto, pero sospecho que si yo tuviera hijas, ...también les regalaría muñecas. Así mi yerno, aunque se quedara calvo,



se iba a enterar de lo que vale un peine.





El "sistema" dicen algunos, ...supongo que la mayoría funcionarios, ...o empleados públicos, ...o interinos ...o colocaos.

Putos intereses creados. Puto corporativismo gremial. ¿Y hablan de nacionalismos?.
Al lado del corporativismo gremial el nazionalismo o el razismo es un pecado venial.


La administración lo que da es seguridad, libertad ninguna. Todo lo quiere controlar, regular, reglamentar y protocolizar, y luego resulta que aún no tenemos ningún protocolo escrito para saber como actuar si a otro petrolero le da por accidentarse frente a las costas gallegas -toca madera que ya va tocando- porque nadie, en ésa elefantiásica administración, ha tenido los santos güevos de pensar ná, y mucho menos dejarlo por escrito.

_A mí no me pagan por pensar_ -es otra socorrida frase en el gremio funcionarial.

-Deja que se hunda Mariano, que a 4.000 metros de profundidad la temperatura es muy baja y se solidifica el chapapote. -Dijo uno de los "expertos". Bueno, a lo mejor es que tenía algún título de ingeniería y como todos los demás eran de letras le llamaban experto o algo. Jua, jua, jua, por no llorar.

Y así pudimos ver a los remolcadores empujando al Prestige mar adentro y al capitán diciendo que no, que nones, que no apago los motores y que voy a hacer un aterrizaje de emergencia, hasta que el barco se partió.

Luego la cosa, como no podía ser menos, acabó siendo aprovechada polítikamente.



A despiojarse señores, que ésa misma seguridad que nos da la administración nos la brindan los maffiosos.
No, no contrate a Prosegur ni a Seguritas, y mucho menos se le ocurra llamar a Desokupa. Pague la mordida al maffioso del barrio y verá que, hasta en Parla -o en La Sagra- se puede vivir seguro.

Los mil años que duró la edad media (bueno, en Japón duró más) consistieron en una guerra entre el rey y los nobles, ...con La Iglesia, Nuestra Santa Madre (y entonces era más puta, léase al Arcipreste de Hita), por allí zascandilenado, y puede que malmetiendo (a las putas se las llama putas no por que follen mal, sino porque roban coño) para provocar conflictos o templar gaitas según les interesara.

La gleba sin embargo pertenecía más a la tierra que al señor.

Pero lo del derecho de pernada y otras "fertilizaciones" místicas se dieron más en centroeuropa que por Aquí, que siempre ha sido tierra de garbanzos y de frontera. Por allí son mu cabezas cuadradas.
Por allí ponen über-alles y juran fidelidad al lider por delante de la Deuchland ésa, y Aquí le hacemos chistes o le apuñalamos en las escaleras del senado, delante de tocristo, a poco que se declare, así como suena: dios

o Fürer.

-¿Dios tú?, que te tiras unos pedos que se desmayan hasta las moscas. Amos no jodas.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (6 Jun 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Dicen que España siempre ha sido una madre muy ingrata don @javvi y, como ve, nadie actualiza el hilo ni para darle a usté las gracias.



Qué le vamos a hacer. Ya le decía anteriormente que si el padre de un ex Primer Ministro de Francia estaba oculto en la lista, y a base de darle vueltas y vueltas, lo acabo descubriendo y eso a nadie le interesa, o casi nadie, pues será que este tema ha perdido toda relevancia para el personal. 
Por lo que he seguido el hilo: empezó muy fuerte, se fue desinflando, recobró interés con el tema fosas, y en cuanto se vio que esto no iba a terminar como la películas americanas, nos quedamos cuatro gatos y mal avenidos. 
Un golpe de efecto muy fuerte van a necesitar los Royuela para que vuelvan a captar la atención de los foreros. Algo como lo que usted reclama: unas fotos, una grabación, que sea tan evidente, que haga temblar a la administración entera. 
Por mi parte, me quedan unos pocos casos que quiero finiquitar. No los improviso. Primero hago un boceto. lo investigo, intento condensar las ideas fundamentales, lo termino y lo posteo. 
Un saludo desde el lugar donde se cruzan los caminos y el mar no se puede concebir.


----------



## javvi (6 Jun 2021)

*La juez Elisabeth Castelló Fontova del juzgado 33 de BCN fue investigada por el fiscal Mena*


----------



## javvi (6 Jun 2021)

*CASO 359. jOSÉ MARÍA MASSÓ REMIRO. INVENTOR DE PATENTES: UNA PROFESIÓN DE RIESGO.*

Según la relación de los 800, es un encargo del hijo: Alex Massó Carrete. 

José Mª Massó Remiro figura en la página patentados.com como inventor de 86 patentes, que van desde juguetes, abridores de puertas por radio, cometas, gafas, juegos de azar, flotadores, gorros de buceo, antenas extensibles, o muñecas parlantes.
Hay páginas en numerosos idiomas en las que constan sus patentes, no debió ser un cualquiera. 








MASSO REMIRO,ANTONIO. 86 patentes, modelos y/o diseños. (pag. 3)


Patentes de MASSO REMIRO,ANTONIO: JUGUETE RECREATIVO EQUIPO ABRIDOR DE PUERTAS POR IMPULSOS DE… JUGUETE HIDRODINAMICO DE HABILIDAD COMETA PERFECCIONADA GAFAS PERFECCIONADAS VALVULA PERFECCIONADA JUGUETE DE HABILIDAD MECANISMO PARA AVIONES DE JUGUETE




patentados.com











El mundo de las patentes debe estar plagado de tiburones. Ya en el 92 Jose Mª Massó tuvo que pleitear ante el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Madrid por la patente de un motor _1.520.314 ''Turbo'._ La resolución de 1996 desestimó su demanda.


https://boe.es/boe/dias/1996/07/24/pdfs/A23142-23143.pdf







BOE.es - BOE-A-1996-16970 Resolución de 14 de junio de 1996, de la Oficina Española de Patentes y Marcas, por la que se dispone el cumplimiento de la sentencia dictada por el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Madrid, en el recurso contencioso-administrativo número 126/1994, promovido por don José María Massó Remiro.







boe.es












Su hijo Alex Massó Carrete ha seguido los pasos de su padre. Es el director general de la empresa Crotton S.A. que se dedica a la confección y venta de artículos deportivos, en concreto para natación y waterpolo.








Información de Crotton Sa - Guía Empresas


Toda la información sobre la empresa Crotton Sa que necesita está en Guía Empresas. Entre y acceda a todos sus datos.




guiaempresas.universia.es





Según la página consultada antes tiene una patente de un gorro de natación para la práctica de waterpolo. No es tan prolífico como el padre.








GORRO DE NATACION PARA LA PRACTICA DE WATERPOLO.


1. Gorro de natación para la práctica de waterpolo, que cuenta con un cuerpo principal de tejido u otro material para cubrir la cabeza del nadador, pudiendo presentar dicho cuerpo protectores de orejas y cintas de sujeción ; caracterizado…




patentados.com





Es aficionado al golf. 


https://www.golfcostabrava.com/attachments/article/1546/Horari%20Barcelona%20Golf%20Tour.pdf



Sobre la posible herencia de las patentes, hemos hecho una consulta:

*¿Se pueden heredar las patentes?*
_Al igual que cualquier otro bien *las patentes se pueden heredar*. Esto es especialmente importante en el caso de aquellas patentes que estén dando beneficios y que todavía puedan darlos durante muchos años.

Del mismo modo que se heredan otros bienes, *las patentes son parte del patrimonio de una persona y puede dejarse a un sucesor*, siempre según las leyes de herencia de nuestro país. También pueden venderse o incluso pueden cederse en vida a otra persona, a una empresa o a una organización de cualquier tipo.

Los abogados también pueden ayudar *en aquellos casos en los que alguien fallece sin haber dejado testamento* y se pueden presentar problemas para saber a quién le corresponde heredar una patente, ya que en muchos casos puede resultar difícil establecer el valor de este bien, especialmente si todavía está comenzando a explotarse y no se sabe si tendrá o no rendimientos. 


Aunque siempre existen soluciones, no siempre son sencillas y a veces *se pueden abrir guerras entre familiares que pueden hacer que las relaciones se rompan para siempre*. Por eso, lo más recomendable siempre es dejar todo bien atado y asesorarse a la hora de hacer testamento para que este no pueda impugnarse fácilmente.

De esta manera, la voluntad de la persona que fallece estará clara y no habrá peleas familiares totalmente innecesarias y que resultan siempre muy desagradables ya que, al final, todos acaban perdiendo al romperse vínculos.



Heredar una patente – Blog de noticias todo de empresas





_


----------



## javvi (6 Jun 2021)

*CASO 382. RAMÓN MARÍN DEVESA. INVENTOR DE PATENTES: UNA PROFESIÓN DE RIESGO. *

Acuerdo familiar. 

En la página patentados.com aparecen seis patentes suyas. Relacionadas con la ortopedia en el calzado: plantillas, taloneras, accesorios, etc.









MARIN DEVESA,RAMON. 6 patentes, modelos y/o diseños.


Patentes de MARIN DEVESA,RAMON: PLANTILLA FISIOLOGICA PARA EL CALZADO. PLANTILLA ANATOMICA PRENDA ORTOPEDICA PARA LOS PIES PLANTILLA ORTOPEDICA TALONERA ESTABILIZADORA PARA CALZADO SUPLEMENTO PARA PLANTILLAS DE CALZADO




patentados.com











Fallece el 26 de abril del 2006. Su empresa Flexor S.A. que tenía veinte empleados, se da de baja un mes antes, el marzo del 2006.









MARIN DEVESA RAMON: Empresas y Cargos


Accede GRATIS a toda la información sobre MARIN DEVESA RAMON gracias al buscador de directivos. Últimos nombramientos en empresas, actividad y directivos relacionados.




www.infoempresa.com





Gloria, la hija, escribe libros en catalán, con títulos tan sugerentes como: No sé si quiero un novio o un perro, *"No sé si vull un nòvio o un gos". *A una chica que se llama Alba, la relación con su familia le resulta insoportable y empieza a escribir en una libreta no sé qué. 
Tiene otro libro de temática similar: *Com una tempesta que arriba sense avisar. *Como una tempestad que llega sin avisar. Después de años de ausencia, no sé si la tía Valentina, o la tía de Valentina, vuelve al pueblo y se da cuenta de que su familia no es como pensaba.
Y otro más: *No surtis de nit ... *No salgas de noche. 









NO SÉ SI VULL UN NÒVIO O UN GOS


NO SÉ SI VULL UN NÒVIO O UN GOS, GLÒRIA MARÍN I MORO, 10,20€. A l'Alba, la relació amb la seva família se li està fent insuportable. Per això, comença ...




www.elpetittresor.com


----------



## javvi (6 Jun 2021)

*CASO 391. CARLOS NAVARRO GÓMEZ. EN RELACIÓN CON EL CASO 636: MARIANO BARBERO SANTOS. EL CASO FILESA.*

Carlos Navarro Gómez fallece, o le fallecen, en el aniversario del Alzamiento Nacional del 2005: 18 de julio del 2005. Ingresó en _Convergencia Socialista de Catalunya, _el pre PSC, que se fundó en 1974, deprisa y corriendo ante el inminente fin del Caudillo. Poco después, el CSC se incorporó al PSC.








Reunión de Convergencia Socialista de Cataluña


La coordinadora general de Convergencia Socialista de Catalunya, ha mantenido una reunión, según informan fuentes del propio grupo político.Asistieron




elpais.com




Desde 1980 fue miembro de la ejecutiva del Partido. Afiliado a UGT desde 1978. Diputado desde 1986 y coordinador de finanzas del Grupo Parlamentario Socialista.

En 1998 se vio involucrado en el escándalo FILESA, junto a *Josep Maria Sala i Grisó, *que no está en el ER ( o sea, que sigue vivo).

En 1997, Carlos Navarro fue condenado por el Tribunal Supremo por delitos de falsedad en documento mercantil y asociación ilícita, a dos penas de tres años de prisión, seis de inhabilitación y una multa. En 2000 el Consejo de Ministros le concedió un indulto parcial que redujo a la mitad las penas impuestas por el Tribunal Supremo.








Teóricamente, murió de cáncer. Parece ser que no había terminado sus cuentas pendientes con la justicia:

_En la sesión de este lunes de la vista oral, que se celebra en la Audiencia Provincial de Madrid, una letrada del despacho de abogados que representa al ex diputado informó al Tribunal de este extremo y anunció que se marchaba de la sala, ya que* tras el fallecimiento del procesado su responsabilidad penal quedaba extinguida*.

La abogada, según las mismas fuentes, también indicó al presidente del Tribunal que próximamente aportará el certificado de defunción de Navarro, tras lo que el juicio prosiguió con la declaración de varios testigos.

El pasado 30 de junio, Navarro evitó declarar en este juicio alegando motivos de salud.






Carlos Navarro, diputado socialista condenado por el 'caso Filesa' - obituarios - elmundo.es







www.elmundo.es




_





Carlos Navarro Gómez - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





*Guillermo Galeote Jiménez, o*tro de los implicados en el caso FILESA, muy ligado a Carlos Navarro Gómez, ha fallecido recientemente debido al Covid-19.
*Las cuentas en Suiza*
_A lo largo de varios años, se pensó que Galeote fuese uno de los apoderados de cuentas ilegales en Suiza, cuyos fondos procederían de la financiación ilegal del PSOE. El juez helvético Paul Perraudin envió a España, el 26 de febrero de 2001, documentación en la que se revelaba la identidad de los titulares de las cuentas suizas abiertas por los responsables de Filesa, donde se ingresaban parcialmente las comisiones cobradas por dicha trama del PSOE. La documentación acreditaba que Galeote era uno de los apoderados, habiéndose convertido en apoderado de una cuenta en Suiza solamente diez meses después de ser designado secretario de Finanzas del PSOE, manteniéndose como apoderado hasta el 25 de enero de 1991. Las piezas del rompecabezas de Filesa empezaban a encajar:

el 17 de octubre de 1988, Carlos Navarro Gómez, diputado del PSC-PSOE, abrió la cuenta 519.788 BH en la UBS en Ginebra. Tal mismo día, Galeote firmó en el formulario de UBS en el cual se le acreditaba como apoderado de la misma. El 25 de enero de 1991, UBS anotó "la inmediata" anulación del poder concedido por Navarro a Galeote en tal cuenta. La firma de este último estaba así mismo en este documento firmado cuando todavía no había estallado el caso Filesa, que manchó a ambos, aunque nadie acusó nunca a Galeote de haberse enriquecido personalmente. Le sucedió, como apoderada, María Luisa Oliveró, cuyo hermano Luis fue administrador de Filesa, y que estaba casada con Navarro. 






Guillermo Galeote - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




_
Cuatro años antes de la defunción de Carlos Navarro, le tocó a Mariano Barbero Santos (caso 636, 26 de junio del 2001), primer instructor del caso FILESA. Según la prensa falleció por una enfermedad cardiovascular. Había permanecido ingresado en la clínica Puerta de Hierro durante quince días.









Fallece el jurista Marino Barbero, primer instructor del 'caso Filesa'



Debido a las presiones a las que se vio sometido en la instrucción del caso FILESA había renunciado a su condición de magistrado desde 1995. 
Pero, como dice la nota de Mena:

_La cúpula del PSOE me encarga la eliminación física del magistrado (ex) de referencia. Están sumamente preocupados porque Barbero, a quien parece que no le llega su sueldo de catedrático, ha decidido iniciar este verano una serie de conferencias por diversos puntos de la geografía española y estadounidense para desvelar toda la verdad sobre el caso FILESA, con toda clase de detalles de las coacciones y amenazas que sufrió y que le obligaron a dimitir en 1995._

El socialista Rodríguez Ibarra se mostró muy contundente con Barbero: 

_Un día después de que el juez dictara su auto, Rodríguez Ibarra manifestó que el juez quería intervenir en política sin presentarse a las elecciones, y le comparó con ETA. Ante esto, el juez solicitó amparo al Poder Judicial, que no apreció en las declaraciones de Rodríguez Ibarra ataque o perturbación al juez.





_


----------



## javvi (6 Jun 2021)

*CASO 601. JESÚS URDIOLA SALVADOR. EL CAJERO DEL BILLETE DE 1000 PESETAS DE HERNÁN CORTES Y OTROS DE 2.000 Y 200 PTS.*

Jesús Urdiola Salvador. Nacido en Magallón, Zaragoza, (1925,) y fallecido en Madrid (19/11/04). Sobrino de Ramón Salvador Castro, compositor de jotas mundialmente famoso, y primo de Fernando Lázaro Carreter, el que fuera director de la R.A.E. Estudió economía en la Universidad Central (hoy Complutense), trabajó en varias sucursales de la Caja de Ahorros de Zaragoza. En 1969 se hizo cargo de la Inspección General de las Cajas de Ahorro. En 1977 y hasta 1992, año en que se jubiló, le nombraron cajero del Bando de España, con lo que aparecía su firma en todos los billetes.















Efemérides del 19 de noviembre


El 19 de noviembre de 1870 nació en Bisimbre D. Casimiro Sarría Perul , en el seno de una familia de humildes labradores y allí comenzó ...




cesbor.blogspot.com





En 1981 fue absuelto por la Audiencia Territorial de Madrid, por el asunto de la quiebra del Banco de Navarra.








La Audiencia Territorial absuelve a Jesús Urdiola


La Audiencia Territorial de Madrid ha resuelto favorablemente, con fecha de anteayer, el recurso interpuesto por Jesús Urdiola Salvador, cajero del Ba




elpais.com






https://www.bde.es/f/webbde/INF/MenuHorizontal/SobreElBanco/historia/ficheros/FIRMAS.pd



Habiéndose jubilado en 1992 resulta raro que le aplicasen el código 17 (encargo de Fdez Bermejo) en el 2004. Parece el típico caso del que sabe demasiado y no se quieren arriesgar más.


----------



## javvi (7 Jun 2021)

*CASO 606. MARIA EUGENIA ALLUE ANDRADE. PROBABLEMENTE ALGO QUE VER CON REGISTRO DE PATENTES Y MARCAS. *

Código 17,o encargo de Mariano Fernández Bermejo. Fallecida el 29 de mayo del 2003. Lo único que se puede decir de esta mujer, por lo encontrable en la red, es que era madre de, esposa de , hija de, yerna de, suegra de. No hay ninguna otra información sobre sus actividades laborales, ociosas, o del tipo que fueran. Es posible que el objetivo no fuese ella misma, que se tratase de un aviso a alguien de su entorno.

Una vez más, tan habitual en el ER, sangre azul derramada. Se casa con José María Sanginés Suárez-Guanes, cuyo hermano Pedro se casa con Mª Teresa Aznar González, marquesa de Bérriz. En sus parientes y ancestros hay condados: el del Valle de Pendueles; marquesados: el de Fromista; cruces de la Orden de Isabel la Católica; diputados y senadores. 









Family tree of x José María Sanginés Suárez-Guanes


Discover the family history of x José María Sanginés Suárez-Guanes.




gw.geneanet.org





La hija de este matrimonio: María Eugenia Sanginé Allué se casa con José Enrique Ramírez García.

BODA HIJA (1981)








ABC MADRID 13-06-1981 página 34 - Archivo ABC


26 ABC LOCAL María Losada, doña Isabel Cagide, don Hipólito Hidalgo de Cáviedes, el poeta Justo Jorge Padrón, la pintora Thyra Ekwall de Ullma... - Archivo ABC




www.abc.es










José Enrique Ramírez García no pertenece estrictamente a la aristocracia, pero sí en cierto sentido. Los Ramírez son una saga de luthiers, o fabricantes artesanales de guitarras. de las más cotizadas en el mundo. El fundador de esta dinastía fue José Ramírez de Galarreta
y Planet, nacido en Madrid en 1858 y fallecido en 1928. Cada descendiente, dedicado al oficio, se numera como los monarcas: Ramírez I, Ramírez II, Ramírez III, y Ramírez IV, que sería el que se casó con Mª Eugenia Saginé





.

Desde 1988 José Enrique y su hermana Amalia se han hecho cargo del negocio familiar. Jose Ramírez IV llegó a la cumbre cuando Andrés Segovia escogió una guitarra suya. Tiempo después esa guitarra se vendió en Japón por 50.000 dólares.

*








JOSÉ RAMIRÉZ I - PDF Descargar libre


JOSÉ RAMIRÉZ I El fundador de esta dinastía, José Ramírez de Galarreta y Planet, nació en Madrid el año 1858, y a la edad de 12 años, entró como aprendiz en el taller del que fue su maestro,




docplayer.es




El secreto de Guitarras Ramírez - Bloggin' Madrid *


José Ramírez IV


Las guitarras Ramírez se han registrado como marca en un estatus similar al de las patentes. 






JOSE RAMIREZ - Informació sobre la marca


Coneix JOSE RAMIREZ. Dades i detalls sobre la marca registrada. Patents i marques: la teva web de referència sobre marques, patents i dissenys. Aquest registre ha estat sol·licitat per J.R.G. MUSICA SL a través del representant PAOLA ALESCI NARANJO




www.patentes-y-marcas.com


----------



## javvi (7 Jun 2021)

*CASO 522 JULIAN VILLUENDAS MAÑÉ. INVENTOR DE PATENTES: UNA PROFESIÓN DE RIESGO.*

En la página patentados.com tiene una patente. *Maquina para trinchar hielo perfeccionada 

*_un motor eléctrico en el extremo de cuyo eje se ha previsto, fijado adecuadamente un sistema de dos platos adyacentes frontales comportadores de una pluralidad de cuchillas de forma variable piramidal, de uña, triangular, cuadrada, etc. pudiendo conformarse el disco exterior, plano convexo, ligeramente cónico, etc. de tal forma que al deslizar una barra de hielo contra el plato en sentido axial, por el alto número de revoluciones produce un picado muy fino que es recogido inferiormente por una tolva hacia un recipiente.





_









MAQUINA PARA TRINCHAR HIELO PERFECCIONADA. : Patentados.com


Maquina para trinchar hielo perfeccionada caracterizada por comprender, un motor eléctrico en el extremo de cuyo eje se ha previsto, fijado adecuadamente un sistema de dos platos adyacentes frontales comportadores de una pluralidad de cuchillas…



patentados.com


----------



## SilviuOG (7 Jun 2021)

El otro día vi el video de un empresario que en un control de la guardia civil rompió la botella de vodka medio vacía en la cabeza del guardia civil que le pidió la documentación y hacer la prueba de alcoholemia. Después arrancar el vehículo y salir con absoluta normalidad sin que nadie haga nada. El que grababa era el copiloto.
En este país se están formando varias capas sociales totalmente impermeables, aisladas e independientes.


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Jun 2021)

SilviuOG dijo:


> El otro día vi el video de un empresario que en un control de la guardia civil rompió la botella de vodka medio vacía en la cabeza del guardia civil que le pidió la documentación y hacer la prueba de alcoholemia. Después arrancar el vehículo y salir con absoluta normalidad sin que nadie haga nada. El que grababa era el copiloto.
> En este país se están formando varias capas sociales totalmente impermeables, aisladas e independientes.




que tio mas grande, me lo enmarco. donde esta el video?


----------



## javvi (8 Jun 2021)

*BANCO POPULAR*


----------



## SilviuOG (8 Jun 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> que tio mas grande, me lo enmarco. donde esta el video?



Es privado...son cosas que no se pueden compartir.


----------



## Peritta (8 Jun 2021)

Don @CesareLombroso, @SilviuOG es rumano y me parece que muy vivido. Debe de llevar en España una década como poco y ya está afincado y, como ve, integrado, pues entra al expediente Royuela como lo haría cualquier portera.

No me canso de repetirlo: Bendito País de Porteras.
Tierra de Garbanzos también, Piel de Toro, llámelo como quiera.

Luego si dice que ha visto que un "empresario" (no ha dicho la nacionalidad) le ha dado con una botella de vodka en la cabeza a un sufrido pikolo que le tocaba hacer una "troncha", barrunto que junto a un puticlub o algo, al que puedo imaginar que va el de la comandancia o el del juzgado con más o menos frecuencia -o él mismo a pillar drogaína- para explicar la ausencia de respuesta ante tamaña afrenta, no tengo en principio por qué dudar de su palabra.

-Denúnciale Romerales.
-No me atrevo. Hazlo tú que lo has visto.
-¿Yo?. Yo no me he quedado ni con la matrícula.


Vistas las represalias que toman los de la administración -que es una picadora de carne- uno nunca sabe quién le puede haber dado un botellazo y qué mando o compañero decirle que es mejor no denunciar.

¿Qué pasó al final con el teniente Campillo?.



Don @javvi, cada día estoy teniendo mejor opinión de este hombre.
Hace unos meses pensaba que estaba un poco disparatado ya que terminaba la redacción de aquellas denuncias (que tanto nos dieron que hablar y a @Kolobok y a algunos más nos parecía fatal) con un "Ahí queda éso" (sic).

Ya ves tú.

Pero es que no solo anduvo defendiendo la "dación en pago" cuando explotó laburbuja inmobiliaria, sino que también debió de poner el grito en el cielo con lo del Banco Popular y claro, le tenían ojeriza.
Luego lo del asunto de Talavera de la Reina que destapó, de aquél juez que se construyó un chalet en terreno ecológico-protegido de ése, es una pequeñez. A éste le tenían tirria desde bastante antes y desde mucho más alto.

Ole sus güevos.

Pero es que la picadora de carne no distingue huevos de brazos ni inocentes de culpables, ...oiga, ni en el propio Ministerio de justicia Judiatura.

Y para más inri la cosa puede venir de un enemigo que tienes en el Ministerio de Industria y te eche para encima a los del Ministerio del Interior sin que éstos, siguiendo un corporativismo gremial o funcionarial, se cuestionen nada.

-¿Y dice que viene a denunciar a compañeros nuestros?. -Le dijeron a nuestro policía Serrano cuando fue al cuartelillo de Caspe o de Mequinenza, que no sé.
Yo escribo de memoria putos peces. Ya no me fío ni del archivo y mucho menos de la becaria.


-A éste dale tralla. A aquél no le admitas la patente. -Puede decir una nota escrita a mano emitida desde los de Sanidad a los de Industria en pago de tal o cual favor y éstos ponerse en primer tiempo de saludo porque lo manda el ingeniero-jefe.

Ingenierenfürer.

1948 -cuando iban ganando los nazis- quiso titularlo Orwell.


Miedo me da esta administración, no solo sus hilos internos.
Fíate de la Guardia Civil y no corras.



Spoiler



No, no se pare en la policía oiga. Suba, suba más arriba y háblenos de jueces y fiscalías.
Si la administración está corrompida fijo que la cosa ha empezado por la cabeza como le pasa al pescado.

(*) Ahí lo tiene, confesado o admitido por un guardia de la porra más o menos estandard y que de cuando en vez escribe por aquí. No lo espantéis cabrones:

*El Profeta 2.0 dijo:
Guerra Sucia contra Eta, 11-M, Faisán, Kitchen, Delcygate, Del Pino, Villarejo... La lista es más larga de lo deseable o lo aceptable. Pero todo eso sucede en una esfera que me queda lejos. Inalcanzable para mí.*

Pero usté sí que es alcanzable por la esfera ¿eh?. Le recuerdo que está más cerca de los piolets.

¿Se callaría si ve que su jefe de equipo le coloca un paquete de droga al coche de un notorio camello al que paran y no le encuentran nada?. ¿O le haría caso y le obedecería si le pidiera que el paquete lo colocara usté mesié?.

¿Iría con el cuento al jefe de jefes de equipo?, ¿pediría el cambio de sección?, ¿hablaría con las_ perdagogas_ del departamento de _piskología_?, ...¿o le pediría una parte al compañero que ve escamotear una paca de coca?.

-Te he visto Calixto, ¿cuál es mi parte?.

-Te he espiao Wenceslao, ahora voy y se lo digo a tu padre.

-Yo no he visto ná.

*El Profeta 2.0 dijo:*
*Me quedan 5 trienios para poder optar a la seguridad actividad, y lo haré sin dudarlo. Quiero disfrutar mientras me queden fuerzas. Mientras tanto, pueden pasar muchas cosas.

No pongo ni quito Rey, pero obedezco a mi señor. Creo que se decía así. Pero si puedo elegir, pues mejor.*

Jua, jua, jua. ¿Ya está pensando en la excedencia, en la jubilación?.

¿Cree que es mejor dejarlo todo en manos de un General Bajito y cruzar los dedos para que nos salga bueno?.
¿Cómo lo prefiere?, ¿Con muchos güevos y echao palante?, ¿mu listo con gafas y con mucho conocimiento?, ¿con sentido común, humilde y que se marche cuando arregle las cosas, aunque haya que llamarlo tres o cuatro veces como a Arístides o a Catón El Viejo?.

¿O lo prefiere con suerte, con mucha baraka a ver si se nos pega algo, aunque sea un cuerposcombro con voz de pito?.


Ni quito ni pongo rey pero *ayudo* a mi señor -dijo el mercenario francés que intervino en la pelea -vamos, que les dio la vuelta por la cara- entre dos hermanos pretendientes al trono, creo que de Aragón.

Vamos, que le "ayudó" sin que el otro le ordenara nada.

¿Y quién es su señor?. ¿Su jefe de equipo?. ¿Cualquiera ante quienes su jefe de equipo se cuadra y se pone en primer tiempo de saludo?, aunque luego a éstos no les obedezca u obedezca a unos sí y a otros no.

¿Hasta dónde está usté dispuesto a obedecer o a "ayudar" a su señor ése, si es que tiene mu claro quién es su señor? aunque puede que éste a usté no le llame por su nombre sino que le llame "recurso".



¿Se fía usté de los jueces?. ¿Son los jueces de fiar?.

...vaya. Veo en su última posta que me ha respondido aún antes de preguntar yo. Jua, jua, jua, por no llorar.

*El Profeta 2.0 dijo:
Todos los caminos llevan al "Yo no he visto ná" y cruzar los dedos.*


Sálvese quien pueda.
El último que profane las tumbas de los demás.



___________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## SilviuOG (8 Jun 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Don @CesareLombroso, @SilviuOG es rumano y me parece que muy vivido. Debe de llevar en España una década como poco y ya está afincado y, como ve, integrado, pues entra al expediente Royuela como lo haría cualquier portera.
> 
> No me canso de repetirlo: Bendito País de Porteras.
> Tierra de Garbanzos también, Piel de Toro, llámelo como quiera.
> ...



Mis dieses. Mereces un seguimiento cercano...no por otro motivo que tu retórica.
Vivimos en un mundo muy grande. Entender lo que pasa a nuestro alrededor es una locura.
Ánimo amigo.


----------



## Uritorco (8 Jun 2021)

Siguen los trapicheos de Mena, esta vez en Málaga.


----------



## CesareLombroso (9 Jun 2021)

Estoy leyendo un libro del experto en sectas Pepe Rodriguez y cuenta que en 1992 ( fecha del libro) el ya denuncio a fiscalas cagalanas por prevaricacion y que en el caso de un desfalco multimillonario del dueño de una empresa lechera de la epoca superconocida, fue un fraude ( no recuerdo si fue leche Ram u otra de esas de la epoca de cabeza) y que la empresa era viable, pero los jueces lo jodieron todo y dejaron en la puta calle a 300 personas con fraudes judiciales no levantando la empresa ( y seguro que trincando pasta)

Si quereis mas info hago pantallazos a las dos paginas del libro donde el mismo cuenta toda la prevaricacion que en tema de sectas le estan haciendo fiscalas ( charos) en contra de la ley y salud publica y que dice que se iba a querellar ( hace 29 años)

Doy por hecho visto ahora que esto sera puro caso Mena lo que le estaba pasando con amaños de sentencias, creo que deberia alguien ponerse en contacto con este experto y en caso de que no sepa del caso, contarselo, era televisivo y se llego a meter hasta con la Iglesia en varios libros contra los dogmas, a lo que webos los tiene cuadraos y nos puede ser de gran ayuda. Este tio parece un anarca radical o algo asi y odia el poder establecido por lo que leo, ademas ya en el 92 era un gran experto en psicopatia y por eso me lo estoy leyendo.

http://www.pepe-rodriguez.com lo habreis visto mil veces en debates de la epoca con el Apeles y toda esa fauna de los 90


Chavales del cni, ya sabeis a quien le teneis que pinchar el movil esta noche, un saludo.


----------



## javvi (9 Jun 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Qué pasó al final con el teniente Campillo?.



¿Y con Lavandera?


----------



## javvi (9 Jun 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Estoy leyendo un libro del experto en sectas Pepe Rodriguez y cuenta que en 1992 ( fecha del libro) el ya denuncio a fiscalas cagalanas por prevaricacion y que en el caso de un desfalco multimillonario del dueño de una empresa lechera de la epoca superconocida, fue un fraude ( no recuerdo si fue leche Ram u otra de esas de la epoca de cabeza) y que la empresa era viable, pero los jueces lo jodieron todo y dejaron en la puta calle a 300 personas con fraudes judiciales no levantando la empresa ( y seguro que trincando pasta)
> 
> Si quereis mas info hago pantallazos a las dos paginas del libro donde el mismo cuenta toda la prevaricacion que en tema de sectas le estan haciendo fiscalas ( charos) en contra de la ley y salud publica y que dice que se iba a querellar ( hace 29 años)
> 
> ...



No me acaba de dar confianza. 

_6. Franco y su paranoia hacia la masonería (1936-1963)
7. La incautación de los archivos y el expolio de los bienes masónicos (1936-1963)

En esta sección se muestra el e-mail (de 24-06-2006) incitando a falangistas a quemar las sedes de los masones españoles y también se reproduce el impreso de recogida de firmas para instar a su ilegalización. ¡Franquismo en estado puro! _

Interpreto que hace años, con la sucesión de Carretero, hubo una guerra entre dos facciones de la masonería y éste tomó partido por una de las dos. 
Su anticatolicismo, su calificación de paranoico a Franco, por estar en guardia contra la masonería, que es lo que más daño ha hecho a España en los tres últimos siglos, su recurso al fantasma de la peligrosísima extrema derecha, que como bien dice Alberto Royuela, no es más que un fantasma agitado por las cloacas del estado, no me parece un tío muy de fiar.


----------



## javvi (9 Jun 2021)

*SENTIDO DEL HUMOR MACABRO DEL PARLAMENT DE CATALUNYA.*

_ Comissió del Síndic de Greuges La Comissió del Síndic de Greuges, en la sessió tinguda el dia 1 d’octubre de 2010, conformement a l’article 76.4 de la Llei 24/2009, del 23 de desembre, del Síndic de Greuges, havent considerat la proposta presentada pel síndic de greuges, ha adoptat la següent Resolució El Parlament de Catalunya ratifica la designació, feta pel síndic de greuges, de* José María Mena Álvarez*, Eva Labarta i Ferrer, Ignasi Garcia Clavel i Maria del Mar Torrecillas Madrid com a membres de l’Equip de Treball del Síndic de Greuges per a la Prevenció de la Tortura i d’altres Tractes o Penes Cruels, Inhumans o Degradants. Palau del Parlament, 1 d’octubre de 2010 _

El Sindic de Greuges es el equivalente al defensor del pueblo en Cataluña.








Síndico de Agravios de Cataluña - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org






http://www.sindic.cat/site/files/345/resolucio_766_VIII_2010.pdf


----------



## Peritta (9 Jun 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Siguen los trapicheos de Mena, esta vez en Málaga.



Lo interesante sería saber a qué jueces no han investigado. Miau.

Bueno, miau fue lo que dijo el sabueso de la Kangoo después de haber husmeado por allí y no oler el cachocartucho con impurezas de metenamina.

No sé, si yo fuera el Jaroslav de por allí (hacia el 2004 empezaron a desembarcar mafiosos de éste que, supongo, desplazarían, o se aliarían según los casos, con los mafiosos italianos y marselleses, con más solera y tradición por aquellas tierras) me habría ido al de la comandancia de Málaga -a quien seguramente tendría en nómina o agarrado por las pelotas- y lo pondría a trabajar para que el Mena o quien quisiera "trabajar" en su territorio pagara una tasa o una mordida.

Vamos, que si viene Ruiz a investigar, el de la comandancia le echa al Romerales para encima, para que averigüe no solo quién le manda sino que le investigue también a él, o el Ruiz no encuentra por allí ni el archivo de las multas de tráfico.

-Paga y te hago copias. Si no, pues no.

¿Tan empanaos están en Málaga como para dejarse comer la tostada con esa facilidad?. 
No sé Rick. Si alguien viene preguntando ciertas cosas hay alarmas que saltan en varios departamentos y negociados administrativos. Y además has de venir avalado por algo más que las insignias de un sargento de la Benetérita. 

-A saber quién te manda a ti monamí. -Dice la Moneypenny de los archivos chascando la lengua. -¿Me vas a hacer trabajar a mí?. ¿Y lo avalas con una nota manuscrita que ni se entiende la letra?. 

No sé Rick. Ir a Málaga, donde no tienes mando, y averiguar ciertas cosas puede llevar semanas o meses, si es que llegas a averiguarlo todo. Ya te digo que aún deben de estar los del Tribunal de Cuentas ése averiguando lo de las 13 fincas de la ex-infanta y el Urdangarín. 
Además parte del patrimonio lo podrían tener esos jueces en otras regiones o en el extranjero y entonces le tocaría a Ruiz ir a Madrid a averiguar qué, dónde y cuándo. 

Yo para mí que esos jueces ya estaban espiados de antes y Ruiz lo único que hace es ir a recoger información ya obtenida. Es que no le encuentro otra explicación, no me imagino yo tanta eficacia y diligencia en nuestras funcicharos de plantilla.

Parce que los Royuela tienen más notas de los investigados, puede que hasta algunas notas de Ruiz a Mena con el patrimonio encontrado a esos individuos, quiero decir probos funcionarios de la carrera judicial. La opinión que tengo de los no investigados no se la digo. 
Y me atrevería a apostar tres euros a una porra a que la Castelló Fontova es una ninfómana insaciable y por éso le echaron fotos. Fijo que hay hasta porno en el expediente Royuela (como lo habrá en el archivo secreto del comisario Villarejo, el de la dermatóloga, que con razón no quiere decir dónde está, ni que fuera gilipollas) y el señor Alberto, con buen criterio a mi parecer, no ha querido airear esas notas, porque íbamos a estar hablando de entrepiernas más que del meollo de la cosa.

Miedo me da lo que estoy deduciendo. 

¿Vienes de Barcelona a montar una red de tráfico de cocaína y los mafiosos de Málaga no dicen nada?. ¿Tan grande es la logia?.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (10 Jun 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Tan empanaos están en Málaga como para dejarse comer la tostada con esa facilidad?.



Se nos escapan muchos hilos. El ER no es más que una fracción de un entramado descomunal. Ya en 1998, con el caso de Antonio Herrero, se ve que tienen contactos en Marbella que les facilitan el trabajo. Nota de Ruiz a Mena:

_Tras establecer los oportunos contactos al respecto, le comunico que he conseguido la colaboración del médico forense que atiende la autopsia del periodista Antonio Herrero en el laboratorio del cementerio de la Virgen del Carmen. certificando como causas de la muerte una hemorragia gástrica, seguida de un vómito de sangre que le causó la muerte._

No tienen el grado de complicidad que tienen con Arimany, que funciona como cualquier otro engranaje de la maquinaria burocrática, pero tampoco parece que a Ruiz le costase mucho convencer al forense de turno que firmarse una autopsia de acuerdo a los intereses de la Banda.




Peritta dijo:


> ¿Vienes de Barcelona a montar una red de tráfico de cocaína y los mafiosos de Málaga no dicen nada?. ¿Tan grande es la logia?.



Buena pregunta, yo tampoco lo tengo claro.


----------



## javvi (10 Jun 2021)

*CASO 176. FRANCISCO BATLLE MAUERER. INVENTOR DE PATENTES. UNA PROFESIÓN DE RIESGO.*

Acuerdo familiar. En la página patentados.com aparecen ocho patentes suyas: 
*MANTA QUIRURGICA. VENDA DE DOBLE TEJIDO. ROLLO DE CELULOSA DE FACIL DESPIECE. PIEZAS DE ALGODON PARA DESMAQUILLAJE. COMPRESA PAÑAL. etc.















BATLLE MAUERER, FRANCISCO. 8 patentes, modelos y/o diseños.


Patentes de BATLLE MAUERER, FRANCISCO: MANTA QUIRURGICA. VENDA DE DOBLE TEJIDO ROLLO DE CELULOSA DE FACIL DESPIECE PIEZAS DE ALGODON PARA DESMAQUILLAJE COMPRESA PAÑAL. ROLLO DE CELULOSA, PRINCIPALMENTE APLICABLE… NAPA ABSORBENTE PERFECCIONADA



patentados.com









*


----------



## Euron G. (10 Jun 2021)

Muchísimas gracias a @javvi por su infinito trabajo y a los demás. Es difícil imaginar tanta maldad y perversidad en el ser humano. Al menos a mí se me hace inconcebible. Llevo un par de páginas empezando por la última y estoy entre acojonado y anonadado. Y lo que me queda.

¿Existe alguna manera de guardar todo este post para no depender de una conexión a internet o de un posible baneo/cierre del hilo?


----------



## Debunker (10 Jun 2021)

Me pregunto, si de toda esa gente que Ruiz investiga por orden de Mena, ej.. conversaciones de teléfono, patrimonio, viajes etc. tanto a políticos como jueces y otros, no hay en el archivo famoso de Mena, ninguna de esas pruebas? ya sabéis grabaciones , relación de patrimonio etc. 

No entiendo porque Mena guarda todas esas notas y no los resultados de la investigación que se haya hecho según sus órdenes que, supongo que para él tendrían más importancia


----------



## Peritta (11 Jun 2021)

Pues muchas gracias don @javvi por haber encontrado no solo al padre del Manuel Valls (es evidente que no nos lee ni el Tato pues lo habría mencionado el Santi Yoymipadre Royuela como hizo cuando una usuaria le descubrió al Terenci Moix), sino también la veta de los creadores de patentes.
Sin embargo parece que son acuerdos familiares y no sabemos si es una muerte piadosa (eugenesia se dice ahora) o es un crimen como el de Muerte en el Orient Express de la Ágata Christie, donde todos los sospechosos son culpables. Lo malo es que si pregunta en una de nuestras comisarías al azar (random dicen los colonizaos por los anglos) que quién es la Ágata Christie, lo más probable es que tanto detectives como inspectores le digan que es la ex-mujer del Pedro Jota.

Y en ésas estamos.

Quiero decir en esas manos..

A mí me parecen unas patentes mu de andar por casa don @javvi.
La picadora de hielo por ejemplo. ¿Todas las picadoras de hielo eléctricas que se construyeron después debieron de pagar un derecho de patente a Julián Villeunas Mañé?. ¿La "Minipimer" de los gazpachos también si se usa para picar hielo ha de pagar "royalties" de ésos?.

Sí, soy vejete y de niño conocí las barras de hielo (no todo el mundo tenía nevera eléctrica, ...a 125 Voltios) de unos 20 o 25 Kg, quizá más, que vendían por trozos a quienes tuvieran fresquera o arcón aislado térmicamente, y servían con frecuencia al del bar, al de la pescadería o al de la carnicería. Estoy hablando de mediados de los 60, el hielo sobrante allí lo dejaban para alegría de la chiquillería.


¿Cuánto dura una patente?, ¿70 años como las cancioncitas de los cantautores rojeras, o solo 20 años como las pastillas y bálsamos de Fierabrás de las _malvadas_ farmacéuticas?.

¿Qué alcance tienen las patentes?. ¿Si inventa uno un artilugio en Barcelona, no puede otro inventar, o directamente copiar, el mecanismo de otro artilugio similar en Sevilla o en Viena?.

En cualquier caso la riqueza crece y la economía dejó de ser un juego de suma 0, desde que a un tío se le ocurrió atar una piedra de silex a un palo.

No sé, pero el patentado a mí me parece más un trámite administrativo que otra cosa y puede que un despacho de abogados sea más eficaz que un estudio de ingenieros o un laboratorio de químicos.
Supongo que hoy día la mayoría de las patentes tendrán que ver con la biología.
Bueno, me voy a cavar el huerto antes de que haga más calor, que la biología sale por todos lados a poco que riegues los tomates o los calabacines.

Aquí dejo el último que han subido.



_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (11 Jun 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias a @javvi por su infinito trabajo y a los demás. Es difícil imaginar tanta maldad y perversidad en el ser humano. Al menos a mí se me hace inconcebible. Llevo un par de páginas empezando por la última y estoy entre acojonado y anonadado. Y lo que me queda.
> 
> ¿Existe alguna manera de guardar todo este post para no depender de una conexión a internet o de un posible baneo/cierre del hilo?



Muchas gracias por el apoyo. Sí que lo he pensado. Al menos con ciertos hallazgos importantes se deberían ir haciendo copias de seguridad.


----------



## javvi (11 Jun 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> A mí me parecen unas patentes mu de andar por casa don @javvi.



Mi método es muy simple: caso por caso, veamos qué dice Don Gúguel de Fulanito de Tal: anda ,mira, otro inventor de patentes. Pues ya van unos cuantos. Pudiera ser que cada inventor de patentes es liquidado por un motivo distinto. No lo sé, me limito, como los notarios. a levantar acta. y ofrecerlo al foro para que se discuta, a ser posible sin insultar.
Me gustaría conocer mejor el mundillo de las patentes, los derechos de autor, etc. Nunca acabé de entender bien todo aquello de la SGAE. Lo que me quedó claro es que allí había un negocio suculento.
Entre el arsénico por compasión y las luchas por la herencia puede haber una delgada línea. Vamos a ahorrarle el sufrimiento al pobre abuelito, y ya de paso, pillamos cacho de la herencia antes de que se nos adelante la pérfida cuñada.


----------



## javvi (11 Jun 2021)

*CASO 762. RAMÓN RAUBERT BONETA. INVENTOR DE PATENTES: UNA PROFESIÓN DE RIESGO.*

En la página patentados.com: 

*PALLETS DE EMBALAJE A CUATRO ENTRADAS, PARA CARGAS UNIFORMEMENTE REPARTIDAS, PARA EXPEDICIONES SIN RETORNO, A PERDER.





*









PALLETS DE EMBALAJE A CUATRO ENTRADAS, PARA CARGAS UNIFORMEMENTE…


Pallets de embalaje a cuatro entradas, para cargas uniformemente repartidas, para expediciones sin retorno, a perder, que se caracterizan por el hecho de que los tacos de apoyo y elevación de la carga con respecto al suelo se hallan dispuestos…



patentados.com


----------



## Uritorco (11 Jun 2021)

Último vídeo.


----------



## Peritta (12 Jun 2021)

Pues no me diga don @javvi que el palét es invento de un español.

Para que luego digan que en Espain no hay talento e inventiva.

Sí señor. Inventos de alcance planetario, inventos que mejoran la vida humana y por tanto se expanden por el mundo como los churros.

Sí señor, si el caramelo tiene un palito uno puede mantener una conversación sin problemas, ya sea elevada o acalorada. Y si al palo largo le atamos una bayeta, las señoras -como yo las he visto cuando era chico- ya no tienen que fregar el suelo con un cubo, una bayeta y unas rodilleras de gomaespuma. Y lo de la gomaespuma era tecnología punta. Doy fe que lo común antaño era éso.

Bueno, así era antes del Concilio Vaticano II y de que los pedagogos desplazaran a los catedráticos de instituto y el álgebra al cálculo y a la geometría. Pero para entonces ya las mujeres fregaban de pie.

No, nunca vi a un hombre arrodillado fregando suelos.

La verdad es que los dejaban mejor que con la fregona.

Sí, sí, la Tv, el que la tuviera, sería en blanco y negro. Pero algunos hemos vivido esas cosas en color.
Y los candiles de carburo porque al pueblo aún no había llegado la electricidad.
Lo que sí se repartieron en los pueblos, por lo menos por aquí, fueron microscópios por aquello de la triquinosis. Y se daba el caso de que los del pueblo grande venían a mirar las vísceras del gorrino al pueblo chico porque les había tocado un microscopio que se veía mejor.
Casi todos los pueblos y pueblitos de Salamanca -o por lo menos los de por aquí- tienen una calle o calleja dedicada al gobernador civil (hoy día delegado del gobierno) de 1945 a 1950 y aunque no sabemos el por qué de tanto agasajo generalizado ya que la electricidad a estos pueblos llegó más tarde, como una década después, los de la memoria histórica quieren que se quite esa dedicatoria.
Luego me barrunto yo que puede que el hombre tuviera que ver en el reparto de microscopios.

Sí, los british a quien suben a los altares es a los listos, a los talentosos, a los que inventan el microscopio. Puede que por ello Newton esté enterrado en Westminster. Pero sir Isaac era de esos tipos a los que hay que echarles el desayuno por la mañana con un palo
y mucho cuidao.
Nosotros no. Nosotros solo subimos a los altares a los buenos, a los que reparten los microscopios.

Joer, me he puesto a levitar y me he ido por las ramas. Ustedes dispensen.

Total que monta otra red de distribución de droga en Sevilla y en Levante según el último vídeo.
Supongo que la compraría por quintales y la vendería por kilos. Y dado el benemeritoriaje de Ruiz presumo que muchos de los distribuidores que comprarían esos kilos serían gitanos por aquello del tradicional vínculo que siempre ha tenido la etnia con el Instituto Armado.
Pero como todo se pega menos la hermosura, si los gipsys no se han vuelto más honrados he de entender que será la guardia civil la que se ha corrompido.

Lo que sí parecen tener es problemas de suministro ya que una vez va Ruiz a Italia a por 25 Kg (se fue solo y en coche, por éso pensé que era hombre de acción y pinté al Sargento Kim de la policía Benetérita Coreana como un tío joven, jua, jua, jua) y otra vez asaltaron un contenedor de droga que seguían los de la DEA. Raruno que los gringos se callaran y se hicieran los suecos.
Luego no entiendo por qué se cargan al proveedor de Jaroslav, al que siguieron usando para traficar con los de la ETA cuando tenían problemas de suministro.

Sí, nos están contando la película como el Tarantino su Pulp Fiction: sin órden cronológico




El hecho es que para controlar tal red tienes que tener policías (el hábito no hace al monje ni el uniforme al pikolo) controlando a los camellos y hacerles pasar a éstos como confidentes o algo.

Confidente de clase A decía un papel refiriéndose al Rafah Superinocente Zouher, que aparecíó mes y medio o dos meses después de que lo detuvieran.

-Yo no me he chivado de la coca ni de la jjente de la noche -gritaba a los cuatro vientos en un traslado policial después de haber estado tres días esposado a un radiador.


Total que tienes que corromper a la policía de Málaga o de Sevilla. Por cierto, ¿no fue en una comisaría de policía de Sevilla donde dieron el cambiazo con harina y yeso o no sé qué de un quintal y pico de cocaína que custodiaban en los calabozos?.

-Ná que hemos perdido las pruebas, quedan ustedes en libertad. Ya les detendremos para la próxima -les debió de decir algún suseñoría de ésos. No sé si de los espiados o de los sin espiar.

Habría que ver de cuándo es esa noticia don @javvi, que lo mismo casan las fechas. Yo es que soy vejete y me hago la picha un lío con los años. Además usté tiene soltura hurgando en la red.

No sé, supongo que cuando se cargan tan alegremente al proveedor de Jaroslav ya tendrían otro proveedor apalabrado o ya estarían cerca de la jubilación y no querrían dejar cabos sueltos.


Veremos en qué consiste la noticia bomba que nos quieren dar, pero insisto en ver un foto de lo capturado en la clínica del doctor Morín.
________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (13 Jun 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Total que tienes que corromper a la policía de Málaga o de Sevilla. Por cierto, ¿no fue en una comisaría de policía de Sevilla donde dieron el cambiazo con harina y yeso o no sé qué de un quintal y pico de cocaína que custodiaban en los calabozos?.



Pues ha conseguido usted que me pique la curiosidad. Lo del cambiazo de cocaína por harina fue en el 2008. La droga estaba en los calabozos de la Jefatura Superior de Policía de Sevilla y la custodiaba la UDYCO, Unidad Especial en Droga y Crimen Organizado (nuestra particular DEA).
No parece que las comisarias sean lugares en los que robar sea muy difícil.









Suspenden un juicio por falta de pruebas tras el robo de 100 kilos de cocaína de la Jefatura de Sevilla


Hace meses que fue sustraído un importante alijo de 100 kilos de cocaína en la Jefatura Policial de Sevilla. El robo ha dado lugar a la suspensión de un importante juicio por "falta de pruebas" ya que la cocaína había desaparecido. Meses después, nadie sabe quién sustituyó la droga por harina.




www.libertaddigital.com





_Juan Ignacio Blanco se atrevió a ir más allá y aseguró que "Forman parte de un conocido clan, *el Clan de la Moraleja*, que no solamente está implicado desgraciadamente en este tipo de asuntos turbios, sino en bastantes más: tanto el señor Calvé como el señor Solana están investigados por la desaparición de dos toneladas de cocaína".









¿Cómo surgió el mito de la 'snuff movie' en el crimen de las niñas de Alcàsser? - donDiario


El crimen de las niñas de Alcásser sigue muy presente 27 años después




dondiario.com





La principal prueba acusatoria contra el presunto asesino de los marqueses de Urquijo desapareció de los establecimientos judiciales y, en consecuencia, no podrá ser presentada en el juicio que hoy se inicia en MadrId contra Rafael Escobedo 

La noticia de la desaparición de los casquillos se tuvo por primera vez hace unas dos semanas, cuando el abogado defensor de Escobedo, José María Stampa, solicitó del presidente de la Sección Tercera de la Audiencia Provincial de Madrid, competente en la vista de la causa, un peritaje de un arma, similar a la disparada en el día de autos -en la madrugada del 1 de agosto de 1980- y que se encuentra en el museo de la fábrica de armas de Eibar. Luego de que los funcionarios policiales encargados por el juez realizaran dicha prueba, se supo que habían desaparecido los casquillos que constituyen la principal prueba de la acusación. 









Desaparece la prueba principal del juicio por el asesinato de los marqueses de Urquijo


La principal prueba acusatoria contra el presunto asesino de los marqueses de Urquijo desapareció de los establecimientos judiciales y, en consecuenci




elpais.com




_

*Investigan el robo de un kilo de cocaína de una caja fuerte en una comisaría de los Mossos
SANT FELIU DE GUÍXOLS*

_Los *Mossos *d’Esquadra investigan el *robo de un kilogramo de cocaína* de la *comisaría de Sant Feliu de Guíxols* (Girona) el pasado octubre, según adelanta la Cadena Ser. La *droga*, valorada en unos 40.000 euros, se encontraba en una caja fuerte bajo custodia junto con armas y dinero. _









Sant Feliu de Guíxols: Investigan el robo de un kilo de cocaína de una caja fuerte en una comisaría de los Mossos


Los Mossos d’Esquadra investigan el robo de un kilogramo de cocaína de la comisaría de Sant Feliu de Guíxols (Girona) el pasado octubre, según adelanta la Cadena Ser. La...




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## javvi (14 Jun 2021)

*2 desaparecidos fueron denunciados por Don Alberto Royuela

*


----------



## javvi (14 Jun 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Cuánto dura una patente?, ¿70 años como las cancioncitas de los cantautores rojeras, o solo 20 años como las pastillas y bálsamos de Fierabrás de las _malvadas_ farmacéuticas?.
> 
> ¿Qué alcance tienen las patentes?. ¿Si inventa uno un artilugio en Barcelona, no puede otro inventar, o directamente copiar, el mecanismo de otro artilugio similar en Sevilla o en Viena?.



Hay que tener en cuenta que en los encargos familiares, salvo algún caso de peces gordos, no se trata de empresas del IBEX 35. Entran más bien en la categoría de PYMES. Inmobiliarias, Empresas de transportes, construcción, distribución de maquinaria, tiendas de ropa, etc. Creo yo, empresas que van bien, que producen beneficios, que pueden resolver la vida a parientes sin escrúpulos, que les cuesta un precio, lo que cobra la banda de Mena, pero que les compensa porque les resuelve la vida. Si esto les acaba pasando factura en su conciencia es algo que se le tendría que preguntar a ellos.

De lo que se trata es de la herencia de la propiedad familiar. La propiedad es de varios tipos: mueble o inmueble. También la llamada propiedad intelectual: puede ser la de los derechos de explotación de una sardana, o de una máquina de picar hielo. Es decir que el tema de las patentes, que he ido recopilando, se mueve en el mismo nivel económico que muchos otros casos que hay de acuerdo familiar: clase media acomodada, pequeños empresarios.

Recordemos algunos postes olvidados:



javvi dijo:


> *EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA Y LA MÚSICA*
> Jaume Riumalló i Orriols (1924 - 1994) Compositor de sardanas. hijo del también compositor de sardanas *Francesc Riumalló i Caralt* .
> Obres compostes per riumallo-i-orriols-jaume :: PortalSardanista



No creo que los derechos de autor de unas sardanas diesen para colocarse entre las cien familias más ricas de España. Pero sí para tapar agujeros: hipotecas, heredar un negocio no partiendo de cero, que ya es bastante.

Más sardanas:



javvi dijo:


> *EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA Y LA MÚSICA*
> Nº 520 *Ricard Viladesau i Caner* (Calonge, 18 de enero de 1918 - Barcelona, 26 de enero de 2005)
> Acuerdo económico con la familia.
> Músico y compositor de sardanas y habaneras. Pau Casals le bautizó como _"el príncipe de la tenora." _La tenora es ese instrumento de viento tan característico de las sardanas que inventó José María Ventura Casas, nacido en Alcalá la Real, Jaén.
> ...



Los derechos de autor de las canciones están protegidos 70 años desde el fallecimiento del autor.









¿Cuánto duran los derechos de autor?


Uno de los elementos legales más confusos es el que regula la duración de los derechos de autor de cualquier obra artística o intelectual. Se trata de un asunto muy




www.lavanguardia.com





Con el tema de las patentes industriales la duración es menor. 

*Una patente es un derecho que el estado otorga al inventor de algo a cambio de que este lo brinde a la sociedad*_._
*Son patentables aquellos inventos originales que no se encuentren ya en el mercado*_, así como medicamentos o incluso marcas. No se podrían patentar seres vivos, sustancias preexistentes en la naturaleza, teorías científicas o matemáticas, tratamientos o técnicas quirúrgicas o inventos que provengan de la mezcla de otros inventos ya existentes, entre otros ejemplos.

Al igual que cualquier otro bien *las patentes se pueden heredar*. Esto es especialmente importante en el caso de aquellas patentes que estén dando beneficios y que todavía puedan darlos durante muchos años.

Del mismo modo que se heredan otros bienes, *las patentes son parte del patrimonio de una persona y puede dejarse a un sucesor*, siempre según las leyes de herencia de nuestro país. También pueden venderse o incluso pueden cederse en vida a otra persona, a una empresa o a una organización de cualquier tipo.


Aunque siempre existen soluciones, no siempre son sencillas y a veces *se pueden abrir guerras entre familiares que pueden hacer que las relaciones se rompan para siempre*. Por eso, lo más recomendable siempre es dejar todo bien atado y asesorarse a la hora de hacer testamento para que este no pueda impugnarse fácilmente.

De esta manera, la voluntad de la persona que fallece estará clara y no habrá peleas familiares totalmente innecesarias y que resultan siempre muy desagradables ya que, al final, todos acaban perdiendo al romperse vínculos._



Heredar una patente – Blog de noticias todo de empresas


----------



## javvi (15 Jun 2021)

*CASO 243. VICENTE CASALS GRAU. PAISAJES AL OLEO.*

Asunto familiar.

Granollers (2/01/ 1912) Granollers (4/05/2004). Pintor al oleo. Paisajista.







Se encuentran cuadros suyos por 320 €






Vicenç Casals i Grau | enciclopedia.cat


L’any 1945 presentà la seva primera exposició individual a Granollers, on exposà sovint com també a Barcelona, Andorra, Vigo, Madrid i Saragossa. Conreà bàsicament el paisatge, el retrat i la natura morta.




www.enciclopedia.cat










Autobiografia completada a mano por el pintor d - Vendido en Venta Directa - 42772509


Orientaprecios de Otros documentos antiguos. Vendido en Venta Directa: Autobiografia completada a mano por el pintor de granollers, vicente casals grau!! . Lote 42772509




www.todocoleccion.net


----------



## javvi (15 Jun 2021)

*CASO 287. ARTURO FERNÁNDEZ MONSO. INVENTOR DE PATENTES: UNA PROFESIÓN DE RIESGO.*

Acuerdo familiar. Fallecido el 12/12/05.

Ha patentado distintos tipos de ceniceros, papeleras y complementos: porta rollos con cenicero incorporado, elemento acoplable a botes desechables para su uso como ceniceros, envase interior recoge colillas, cenicero-colillero portátil de intemperie auto iluminado, cajetilla de tabaco con cenicero incorporado, cenicero antilolores y purificador del aire, cenicero desechable, cenicero con dispositivos avisador, elemento acopable a una lata usada para su reutilización como cenicero, cenicero multiuso, cenicero de sobrepecho, cenicero lámpara, cenicero lámpara de sobremesa, dispositivo apagador de cigarrillos para apagar ceniceros, etc.

















combinados con otros artículos (A24F 15/08 tiene prioridad)


CIP-2021 : A24F 19/10 : combinados con otros artículos (A24F 15/08 tiene prioridad).; NECESIDADES CORRIENTES DE LA VIDA. TABACO; PUROS; CIGARRILLOS; DISPOSITIVOS PARA SIMULAR LA ACCIÓN DE FUMAR; ARTICULOS PARA FUMADORES. ARTICULOS PARA FUMADORES; CAJAS DE CERILLAS; DISPOSITIVOS PARA SIMULAR LA...




patentados.com


----------



## Peritta (15 Jun 2021)

Vaya, el filón de los inventores sigue dando mineral ¿eh don @javvi?.
Éste último me ha recordado a los ceniceros plegables que regalaba la Manuela Carmena al poco de entronizarse en el cargo. Incluso le dio uno al Fernando Reyes cuando el R.Madrid ganó no sé qué torneo de baloncesto.

La cara del Fernando Reyes tuvo que ser apoteósica.

-Pero...pero si yo no fumo.

Pero ella ya estaba en campaña antitabaco y tenía que meter su uña aunque la cosa fuera de baloncesto.

Sí hombre, no se acuerda de la ideíca que tuvo unos días antes de poner a los niños chicos a recoger colillas y echarlas en un colillómetro y que la clase o el colegio que más recogiera le daban un premio, una escarapela o algo. Vaya, igual que hacían los de los colegios de curas con los que más recaudaran para el Domund. Jua, jua, jua por no llorar.

Sí, las ideas de cabo no solamente las tienen los cabos, también las juezas del 4º turno reconvertidas en alcaldesas.
A la vejez viruelas.

Joer qué mala es la memoria.
Mala y cabrona.



javvi dijo:


> *2 desaparecidos fueron denunciados por Don Alberto Royuela
> 
> *



Qué Paco es todo. Han leído la misma carta de denuncia dos veces. Bueno, a lo mejor es que las denuncias de 2017 y 2018 acaban igual. Una se la admitieron y la archivaron, y la otra ni éso.
O éso me ha parecido a mí entender.

Haría bien el amigo brasileño (no es brasileño pero estuvo años en Brasil, lo que pasa es que a mí se me van los nombres) de don Santi en estar más atento y ayudar al señor Alberto a terminar las frases o a decir la palabra que a éste se le encasquilla.
Sí, lo ha hecho alguna vez, pero debía de prodigarse más.
Interrumpirle no, que el señor Alberto se lía, pero decir la palabra que a él no le sale sí.
En cualquier caso el que tiene facilidad de palabra en esa casa es el hermano de don Santi que es instructor de vuelo y del que, claro, tampoco me acuerdo del nombre.
También había un médico andaluz que salió en un par de vídeos al principio y que tenía facilidad de palabra. Idem con el nombre.

¡Eh!, que yo tampoco tengo facilidad de palabra aunque sí, o éso creo, soltura al teclado.
Pero mi tiempo me cuesta, no se crea que las postas salen del tirón.

Lo que sí me ha parecido leer entre líneas, en el video del tráfico de armas y en éste, cuando el señor Alberto se encara con la cámara y se enciende, por no decir que se cabrea, es que tienen informes de seguimiento y cintas con grabaciones telefónicas fruto de horas de espionaje de nuestros anacletos de uniforme o gabardina a jueces y otra gente

más o menos de mal vivir.


Al Agustín Iniesta Martín (nº 5) se lo cargan con muchas prisas. Es solo un confidente y supongo que no cobrarían por ello. Pero en el minuto 19:30 aprox, dice que en la segunda carta que escribe al juzgado adjunta dos copias de dos notas de Mena donde dice que cobró 200.000 euros y pagó 15.000 al Guillermo Vidal para silenciar este homicidio. Pero esas notas no están en la documentación .pdf del caso nº 5.

Muy caro me parece a mí para ser un simple confidente. A saber de quién sería confidente para que alguien pagara tanto dinero. Y si el tipo era un cabo suelto el equipo de Ruiz lo haría de gratis.
Pero más raro me parece aún la nota que leen en el vídeo en el minuto 21:10 -y que no está en la documentación .pdf- donde dice que pagado a Gullem Vidal 15.000, ingresado en cuenta del Credit Suisse 185.000. ¿A quién coños va dirigida esa nota?.

¿Quién coños paga por la muerte de un confidente?.
Si dejan el coche en Zaragoza, ¿no estará el Iniesta éste en Mequinenza?.
A ver si en vez de una fosa con 300 víctimas hay 10 fosas con 30 cada una.

¿Qué pito toca en todo ésto el Guillem Vidal si el Iniesta Martín es un desaparecido?. No les hace falta pagar ná a nadie. Que busquen el cadáver a ver si lo encuentran.

Lo dicho, chungo lo van a tener de ahora en adelante las FyCSE ésas, no solo para encontrar topos y confidentes, sino ni siquiera testigos. Será por éso por lo que ponen tantas cámaras.

Pues a ello, que nos juzgue una máquina y que cesen a todo el ministerio de justicia judicatura. Que no solo íbamos a salir ganando sino que nos saldría bastante más barato.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (16 Jun 2021)

*CASO 322. JOAQUÍN JORDA CATALÁ. CINEASTA. ¿SÓLO ACUERDO FAMILIAR O HAY ALGO MÁS?

Joaquim Jordà Catalá *(Santa Coloma de Farnés, 9/11/35, Barcelona 24/06/05) hizo un poco de todo en el mundo del cine: ayudante de dirección, actor, colaborador de revistas de cine, jefe de producción, fundador de la Escuela de Cine de Barcelona, guionista, director, documentalista, etc.

En el ER consta como un acuerdo familiar, pero como en otros casos, es posible que haya algo más. Recordemos aquel caso tan mediático de principios de los ochenta: el de los marqueses de Urquijo. Los familiares directos eran más que sospechosos, pero, al mismo tiempo, se veía todo un hilo conductor que llegaba hasta la más Alta Política y Banca. Una cosa no quita la otra.

Habiendo hecho de todo en el mundo del cine, en los últimos años se dedicó a los documentales. El que estaba rodando cuando falleció: _Más allá del espejo, _trata sobre un extraño síndrome: la agnosia visual:
_Las personas que tienen agnosia visual pueden ver los objetos pero no pueden identificarlos ni reconocerlos por la vía visual. 

Entre los protagonistas se encuentra el propio *Joaquim Jordà *que sufrió un accidente cerebrovascular que le dejó como secuela agnosia visual para los objetos y los colores y una alexia._








Más allá del espejo | Documentales de neuropsicología


Más allá del espejo cuenta las diferentes historias de personas que tienen agnosia visual. Reflexiones sobre cómo percibimos el mundo y cómo afrontamos la adversidad.




www.neuropsicologueando.com





En 1997 sufrió un ataque cerebral que le cambió totalmente la vida. No sabemos qué le produjo este ataque al cerebro. Por entonces vivía en Madrid y tuvo que volver a Barcelona. Apenas había pasado un año, padeció un coma profundo, que le costó una larga recuperación.

Pero lo que más llama la atención para un caso del ER que, posiblemente, vaya más allá del pacto familiar es uno de sus últimos documentales del 2004: De niños (De nens). El documental está basado en el *Caso Rabal: *

_El 18 de junio de 1997 los periódicos publicaban que la policía de menores de Barcelona (Grume) había recibido una llamada denunciando los supuestos abusos sexuales sufridos por un menor a manos del presunto pederasta Jaume Lli. Los padres del niño, los señores Durán, habrían cedido a su hijo a cambio de dinero a este individuo, puesto en contacto con el menor a través de su amigo Xavier Tamarit, con antecedentes penales por abuso de menores. 





_

Se destapaba, así, un caso en el que no sólo se abusaba de menores en el barrio del Raval de Barcelona, sino que también, se grababan películas pornográficas que se comercializaban en el extranjero. Muchos de estos niños, unos ochenta, habían pasado por el _Casal dels Infants, una fundación de ayuda a los jóvenes desfavorecidos fundada, entre otros, por el mismo Tamarit_

Aunque el juez decretó secreto de sumario, mucha información se fue filtrando por diversos medios. Varios políticos locales fueron encausados, que casualmente se habían mostrado en contra de la remodelación del barrio del Rabal. Entre los sospechosos estaba un tal _ Enric Mena, presidente de la Asociación Taula (Mesa) del Raval, _que no sabemos si tiene algún parentesco con el Innombrable. También _Francisco Salvador_, concejal del PSC en el Ayuntamiento de Barcelona. y propietario de una líneas eróticas de teléfono. Ambos fueron absueltos.

El juicio se celebró cuatro años más tarde y sirvió de base para el documental de Jordá. Además se apoyo en un libro sobre el caso escrito por Arcadi Espada.

Recordemos que El Raval, ha sido uno de los barrios más peligrosos de Europa, donde el narcotráfico está en cada esquina, y que en la cúpula del narcotráfico no están los clanes gitanos.

Al final, la sentenció condenó a El educador infantil_ Xavier Tamarit_ y al informático _Jaume Artur Lli . _Los padres de los niños, a los que se les acusó de "alquilar" a sus hijos, fueron absueltos. Como en todos estos juicios planea la sospecha: ¿eran Tamarit y Lli, realmente, los únicos culpables? ¿cabezas de turco o cortafuegos?


El caso se juzgo en la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona. En el 2001, año del juicio, el presidente del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña era *Guillem Vidal Andreu.*

Es posible, que el caso de Jordá se deba a que su enfermedad estaba ya muy avanzada y alguien cercano se apiadó de él, contratando a unos profesionales para que le aliviasen el sufrimiento, pero tampoco se pueden descartar otras razones.

*El fiscal Mena Álvarez, evasión de capitales y prevaricación con el presidente del TSJC

*





La Audiencia de Barcelona condena a los dos pederastas del Raval




https://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/51388783.pdf










Joaquim Jordà - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## javvi (16 Jun 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Vaya, el filón de los inventores sigue dando mineral ¿eh don @javvi?



Corríjame si me equivoco, si hay una página web cuya intersección con el ER es mayor, yo diría que es la de patentados.com Por algo será, digo yo.
Este hombre: Arturo Fernández Monso debió hacer algún viaje a Viena o Estocolmo y descubrió que hay ciudades en las que no se ve una colilla en el suelo. A partir de ahí debió obsesionarse con el tema haciendo todo tipo de inventos para conseguir que los españoles nos disciplinásemos y aprendiésemos a no tirar colillas al suelo. Hasta que el pobre hombre se topó con su familia.


Peritta dijo:


> Éste último me ha recordado a los ceniceros plegables que regalaba la Manuela Carmena al poco de entronizarse en el cargo.



La que debió ser eurocomunista (carrillista), que fueron los que recibieron aviso en el atentado de Atocha 55 en 1977. Los que no recibieron aviso fueron los prosoviéticos. Todo ello de acuerdo con la versión de Alberto Royuela.


Peritta dijo:


> Al Agustín Iniesta Martín (nº 5) se lo cargan con muchas prisas. Es solo un confidente y supongo que no cobrarían por ello. Pero en el minuto 19:30 aprox, dice que en la segunda carta que escribe al juzgado adjunta dos copias de dos notas de Mena donde dice que cobró 200.000 euros y pagó 15.000 al Guillermo Vidal para silenciar este homicidio. Pero esas notas no están en la documentación .pdf del caso nº 5.
> 
> Muy caro me parece a mí para ser un simple confidente



El caso de Iniesta es de 1998, por tanto, hay que contar en pesetas. El del otro: Ricardo Vidal Reyes, es de 1997. Tres cuartos de lo mismo. 



Peritta dijo:


> ¿A quién coños va dirigida esa nota?.



Es un poco lío: primero están las notas de ´Ruiz y Mena relativas al caso de Iniesta. Después la denuncia, por desaparición, de su propia familia; después la denuncia de Royuela (juzgado de Sant Boi de Llobregat); después, me parece, una carta al juzgado ,pidiendo explicaciones, por haber archivado la denuncia anterior. entre medias está la carta al Rey, todo esto en el 2017. Un año después, otra carta al mismo juzgado, que es aprox. minuto 20. Y me parece entender una segunda carta al mismo juzgado en el 2018. 
En cuanto a Vidal Reyes, hay una denuncia del 2018 y otra del 2019.



Peritta dijo:


> Si dejan el coche en Zaragoza, ¿no estará el Iniesta éste en Mequinenza?.



Las fosas de Almacellas, Vinaroz y Mequinenza es algo muy posterior. Empiezan en Almacellas en el 2004. Que yo recuerde, antes, hay fosas en los Pirineos y en cierto lugar de la provincia de Burgos.


Peritta dijo:


> ¿Qué pito toca en todo ésto el Guillem Vidal si el Iniesta Martín es un desaparecido?. No les hace falta pagar ná a nadie



Guillem Vidal tiene que paralizar la denuncia de la familia por desaparecido. Aquí, todo dios se lleva comisión.



Peritta dijo:


> Lo dicho, chungo lo van a tener de ahora en adelante las FyCSE ésas, no solo para encontrar topos y confidentes, sino ni siquiera testigos. Será por éso por lo que ponen tantas cámaras.
> 
> Pues a ello, que nos juzgue una máquina y que cesen a todo el ministerio de justicia judicatura. Que no solo íbamos a salir ganando sino que nos saldría bastante más barato.



Recuerdo que uno de los abogados defensores del 11m decía eso, que lo que se había conseguido demostrar es que colaborar con la policía no compensa, aunque los delincuentes tienen memoria de pez y siempre va a haber un pardillo que colabore hasta que sus amigos policías, que le hacen favores, se la metan doblada.
La idea de una máquina de juzgar se le ocurrió a Miguel Sánchez Ferlosio Matas, hijo del falangista Sánchez Matas y hermano del autor del Jarama. 

_Su tesis de doctorado ès-lettres por la Universidad de Neuchâtel, Cálculo de las Normas, defendida en 1973, se ha convertido en una obra clásica de la lógica de los sistemas normativos. A ese trabajo siguieron muchos otros donde proponía lógicas deónticas aritmetizables, siempre en el espíritu de las ideas seminales de Leibniz. Aun sin haber seguido nunca una formación académica jurídica (puesto que su recorrido estudiantil se canalizó en las carreras físico-matemática y filosófica), fue esa aplicación de la lógica al campo ético-jurídico aquella en que aportará más brillantes innovaciones, como la formalización de los impedimentos matrimoniales, lógicamente calculados. Ese empeño le llevó a fundar en su período final de catedrático en San Sebastián el CALIJ (Centro de Análisis, lógica e Informática Jurídica). 






Miguel Sánchez-Mazas Ferlosio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




_


----------



## javvi (16 Jun 2021)

*CASO 339. JOSÉ MANUEL MARTÍNEZ BRILLAS. INVENTOR DE PATENTES: UNA PROFESIÓN DE RIESGO.*

José Manuel Martínez Brillas (Barcelona, 17/9/38; Barcelona, 20/9/03). Acuerdo económico con la familia.
En la página patents i marques (patentes y marcas en catalán) Martínez Brillas registra la patente de Impertex, que es:

*Revestimiento*_ *elástico* impermeable de capa gruesa* para la impermeabilización de cubiertas,* *tejados*, *terrazas*, bóvedas, cúpulas, etcétera. O en la impermeabilización de *paramentos* *verticales*, macetas, *jardineras* y *canalones* de desagüe. _*Producto sostenible y respetuoso con el medio ambiente.*






IMPERTEX - Informació sobre la marca


Coneix IMPERTEX. Dades i detalls sobre la marca registrada. Patents i marques: la teva web de referència sobre marques, patents i dissenys. Aquest registre ha estat sol·licitat per Persona física




www.patentes-y-marcas.com












▷ Iriplast Impertex - Impermeabilizante Elástico ◁


Revestimiento elástico para la impermeabilización de cubiertas, tejados, paramentos verticales o jardineras ✅ Producto respetuoso con el medio ambiente ✅




eurotex.es











Su hijo José Luis Martínez ´Álvarez continúa el negocio de los aislantes. En el 2020 tiene un pleito con _Aislamientos Moriano y Sanz,_ empresa que se encuentra en paradero desconocido.



http://www.bocm.es/boletin/CM_Orden_BOCM/2020/11/04/BOCM-20201104-167.PDF











¿Quién somos? | Impertex


Somos una empresa familiar especializada en tratamientos e impermeabilizaciones de terrazas, parkings, tejados y cubiertas, así como, reformas en general, en toda la provincia de Barcelona.




www.impertex.es


----------



## javvi (16 Jun 2021)

*CASO 146. JAIME ÁLVAREZ NAVARRO. SUPERVIVIENTE DE MAUTHAUSEN, PERO NO DE LA BANDA DE MENA. SUSTITUTO DE ENRIC MARCO, EL IMPOSTOR.*

Consta como acuerdo familiar. Como en otros casos, sospechamos que pueda haber algo más que un pacto con la familia.
Nacido en Barcelona el 24/3/21 y fallecido en la misma el 12/4/06. Sus padres Bernandino y Petra eran conquenses. Murieron ambos muy pronto y Jaime se crío en Barcelona con una tía. A los 17 años se afilió a la CNT.
Durante la Guerra Civil combatió en la 3ª Brigada de Carabineros. Fue herido en el frente de Lérida y evacuado a Francia con el avance de los nacionales.
Los franceses le enrolaron en el 11º regimiento de la Legión extranjera, destinado a la Línea Maginot, cayó prisionero de los alemanes el 23 de junio de 1940, y de ahí a Mauthausen.
Sobrevivió el cautiverio y volvió a Barcelona en 1948. Se casó con su novia de toda la vida: Encarna. Tuvieron dos hijos: Jaume y Teresa.
En los últimos años se acercó a la asociación AMICAL de supervivientes de Mauthausen y otros campos nazis. Tuvo que sustituir a Enric Marco en la presidencia de AMICAL, cuando se demostró que Marco era un impostor, que jamás pisó un campo nazi, cosa que él mismo tuvo que reconocer. 





__





Alvarez Navarro, Jaume - Barcelonins deportados a los campos nazis 1940 - 1945. Amical de Mathausen i altres camps i de totes les víctimes del nazisme d'Espanya


Alvarez Navarro, Jaume - Barcelonins deportados a los campos nazis 1940 - 1945. Amical de Mathausen i altres camps i de totes les víctimes del nazisme d'Espanya




www.barceloninsdeportats.org





El longevo Enric Marco Batlé (cumplió cien años el pasado 12 de abril) es un genio de la impostura. Capaz de hacer llorar a moco tendido a la ministra Chacón con sus embustes de prisionero de los nazis. Lástima que sólo hemos encontrado versiones medio censuradas, donde el espectáculo lacrimógeno de la Chacón apenas está empezando.



Enric Marco ,al terminar la Guerra Civil, como todo hijo del vecino, se adaptó a la nueva situación. Su relación con Alemania no fue como preso, sino como trabajador invitado durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Parece ser que la Gestapo le descubrió repartiendo propaganda comunista, estuvo unas semanas en el calabozo y le repatriaron. Eso es todo.
Al volver a casa se casó, montó un taller mecánico, y pudo, incluso, comprarse una segunda residencia a pie de playa.
Al terminar el Franquismo se inventa su primer gran relato pseudo autobiográfico: el haber militado en la clandestina CNT durante todo el Franquismo. Tales eran sus dotes oratorias y su poder de convicción, que aunque nadie le recordaba en aquellos años como clandestino cenetista consiguió convencer a los militantes de la renacida CNT e incluso encaramare a la dirección de Cataluña del sindicato libertario.
Cuando el tema CNT empezó a deshincharse, y perder su aurea mística, se aburrió de esta historia y empezó a preparar el tema campos nazis. Muy astuto, Marco, escogió el campo de Flossenburg, donde sólo constaban catorce españoles y ya habían fallecido todos. Así nadie podía decir que todos los españoles se conocían y a él no le recordaban.
Debido a su carisma se acaba convirtiendo en el presidente de AMICAL y se dedica a dar charlas por aquí y por allí, provocando el estremecimiento de los asistentes.
Tan feliz estaba Enric Marco soltando sus charlas hasta que en un encuentro de supervivientes de los campos coincidió con el historiador Benito Bermejo Sánchez, especialista en el tema. Al acribillarle a preguntas, como es lógico en un estudioso de ese supuesto hecho histórico, Bermejo notó que Marco se ponía nervioso, cambiaba de tema, eludía la cuestión. Aquello le despertó las sospechas, estudió su tema y descubrió que era todo mentira. El propio Marco acabó reconociéndolo.
Total que tuvo que, ante el escándalo, tuvo que dimitir de la presidencia de AMICAL y devolver la Cruz de Sant Jordi.









Enric Marco - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Estando la presidencia vacante le tocó a nuestro hombre sustituirle: Jaime Álvarez Navarro. Pero tampoco duró mucho su presidencia. Le nombraron presidente el el 5 de junio de 2005 con lo que, fallecido el doce de abril de 2006, no llegó al año cumplido. Sin descartar que haya podido haber implicación familiar, la sospecha no deja de rondar el caso. Insistimos en que puede haber mucho más.
La gran pregunta es: ¿Fue Enric Marco el único impostor superviviente de los campos nazis? ¿no hubo más? ¿qué hubiera pasado si se descubre otro escándalo en AMICAL? ¿es lo mismo un campo de trabajos forzados, de prisioneros o de exterminio?
Como todos sabemos, no poner todo esto entre interrogantes puede ser delito de odio y puede llevar incluso a penas de cárcel. Así que dejamos los signos de interrogación donde están. Mejor no moverlos.









Jaume Álvarez, presidente de la Amical de Mauthausen


Alcanzó la presidencia de la entidad tras la destitución de Enric Marco




elpais.com





En el 2014, no quedando vivo ningún superviviente español de Mauthausen, se inauguró un monolito dedicado a los supervivientes de dicho campo en una localidad aragonesa muy conocida por los seguidores de este hilo ( o sea, Don @Peritta): Mequinenza. Lo organizó AMICAL en Mequinenza porque se supone que en este municipio fueron deportados a campos nazis siete vecinos.
Magda Godia, la alcaldesa de Mequinenza, destacó que: _el lugar en el que se ha instalado el monumento, "un sitio en nuestro complejo museístico dedicado a mantener vivo nuestro pasado para que las generaciones que vengan lo tengan presente". _

¿Algún tipo de mensaje subliminal por parte de la alcaldesa? ¿quería decir que lo que andábamos buscando con tanta ansia, al final, está debajo de ese monolito que está junto a los otros museos del pueblo?










Monumento a los Deportados · Av. María Quintana, 3, 50170 Mequinenza, Zaragoza


Escultura




www.google.com












_








Homenaje en Mequinenza a los deportados a campos de concentración nazi


La localidad zaragozana de Mequineza ha rendido hoy homenaje a los vecinos que fueron deportados a campos de concentración nazis, instalando un monolito con una placa conmemorativa en los jardines del Museo de la Historia.




www.elperiodicodearagon.com










Monolito conmemorativo, Mequinenza | Amical de Mauthausen







amical-mauthausen.org




_
*EL PARAÍSO DE HAFNER*









Watch EL PARADISO DE HAFNER - una película de Günter Schwaiger Online | Vimeo On Demand


Con Hafner, un ex-oficial de las Waffen-SS que vive en España, nos adentramos en un mundo tan oscuro como grotesco al que hasta ahora muy pocos han tenido…




vimeo.com


----------



## javvi (16 Jun 2021)

*Entrevista al juez Fernando Presencia, en esRadioValencia, por María Caballero*


----------



## Peritta (16 Jun 2021)

¿Españoles deportados a campos nazis?. Qué cosa más rara. No deportaban ni a judíos que entraban legal e ilegalmente camino de Portugal o de América (por éso los de Holywood nunca hicieron películas de Franco poniéndole de malo malísimo) ¿y deportaron a unos de Mequinenza?.
Por terrorismo en Alemania o algo ¿no?. ¿O sería que estaban en Francia o en Italia y quienes les deportaron fueron franceses o italianos?.

En fin, no sé. Pero a lo que voy a apostar tres euros don @javvi es a que la AMICAL es una asociación, agrupación u oenegé mu bien regada, patrocinada y subvencionada, y como no tiene ánimo de lucro estará exenta de dar explicaciones de quién, y mucho menos en qué, se gasta los dineros

a parte de pagar monumentillos a pachas con los ayuntamientos.



Joer. Es usté todo un pozo de sapiencia y de sabiduría don @javvi. Si nos llegamos a conocer sepa que no le voy a dejar pagar ni los cafés.



javvi dijo:


> Corríjame si me equivoco, si hay una página web cuya intersección con el ER es mayor, yo diría que es la de patentados.com Por algo será, digo yo.
> Este hombre: Arturo Fernández Monso debió hacer algún viaje a Viena o Estocolmo y descubrió que hay ciudades en las que no se ve una colilla en el suelo. A partir de ahí debió obsesionarse con el tema haciendo todo tipo de inventos para conseguir que los españoles nos disciplinásemos y aprendiésemos a no tirar colillas al suelo. Hasta que el pobre hombre se topó con su familia.



Muy buena y razonable explicación.
Los chicles, que también solían acabar en un cenicero, eran antaño un problema porque los pisabas y se te quedaban pegados al zapato soltándose de la acera. Ahora o hay menos gente que masca chicle, o han variado la formula y ahora es biodegradable o algo, o nos hemos vuelto más educados como don Arturo Fernández Monso esperaba.



¿La tela asfáltica también es idea nuestra?. Bueno, mía no, pero de un paisano nuestro sí. Lo cual me alegra ya que me permite sacar pecho ante los guiris ésos, que llevan siglos mirándonos así, como por encima del hombro.

Éste muere con 65 años, la edad de la jubilación. Pero los inventores no dejan de darle al cacúmen nunca.





javvi dijo:


> La que debió ser eurocomunista (carrillista), que fueron los que recibieron aviso en el atentado de Atocha 55 en 1977. Los que no recibieron aviso fueron los prosoviéticos. Todo ello de acuerdo con la versión de Alberto Royuela.



¿Es éso cierto?, ¿está contrastado?.
No sé, no estoy puesto en el tema y ya era mozo para entonces, pero estaba más pendiente de las mozas que de la política. Entonces no estaba tan empolitizado como ahora, que hasta me he hecho franquista.

Pero es por jorobar, ya sabe. Muerto el General Bajito solo se puede ser franquista de cachondeo ...o para cachondearse.

Lo cierto es que nunca me informé al detalle del tema y éso que a día de hoy sigo sin entender semejante estupidez. La ultraderecha se suicidó con aquél atentado. Desaparecieron de un día para otro y supongo que por vergüenza ajena.
Entonces no éramos progres pero éramos ye-yes y melenudos, de modo que un atentado así iba a acaparar muchas antipatías.

El atentado parecía como si hubiera estado planeado por Moscú pues los rojeras fueron los más beneficiados por el cui prodest policial ése. Pero conociendo con posterioridad al personaje Carrillo no tengo por qué dudar de su palabra señor. Pero ya le digo, nunca llegué a entender tamaña estupidez, porque los ejecutores sí serían de derechas ¿no?.
Ahora que hablen de la obediencia debida, que digan que las órdenes son las órdenes y que si la disciplina y tal y cual jerarquías y conductos reglamentarios Pascual. ¡Ay! pardalillos. el mundo es mu complicao como para dividirlo entre buenos y malos.

Lo simple somos nosotros mismos mismamente, que somos los buenos y los malos según dejemos aflorar lo uno o lo otro.





javvi dijo:


> El caso de Iniesta es de 1998, por tanto, hay que contar en pesetas. El del otro: Ricardo Vidal Reyes, es de 1997. Tres cuartos de lo mismo.



Sí, ya me había dado cuenta. ¿32 millones de pesetas por matar a un confidente?... a ver ésa nota.





javvi dijo:


> Recuerdo que uno de los abogados defensores del 11m decía eso, que lo que se había conseguido demostrar es que colaborar con la policía no compensa, aunque los delincuentes tienen memoria de pez y siempre va a haber un pardillo que colabore hasta que sus amigos policías, que le hacen favores, se la metan doblada.



Pues no fue el abogado ése el único que pensó éso mismo.
La frase hecha dice que tener un amigo policía es como tener una falsa moneda en el bolsillo. Que nunca sabes cuándo te la van a rechazar.



javvi dijo:


> La idea de una máquina de juzgar se le ocurrió a Miguel Sánchez Ferlosio Matas, hijo del falangista Sánchez Matas y hermano del autor del Jarama.
> 
> _Su tesis de doctorado ès-lettres por la Universidad de Neuchâtel, Cálculo de las Normas, defendida en 1973, se ha convertido en una obra clásica de la lógica de los sistemas normativos. A ese trabajo siguieron muchos otros donde proponía lógicas deónticas aritmetizables, siempre en el espíritu de las ideas seminales de Leibniz. Aun sin haber seguido nunca una formación académica jurídica (puesto que su recorrido estudiantil se canalizó en las carreras físico-matemática y filosófica), fue esa aplicación de la lógica al campo ético-jurídico aquella en que aportará más brillantes innovaciones, como la formalización de los impedimentos matrimoniales, lógicamente calculados. Ese empeño le llevó a fundar en su período final de catedrático en San Sebastián el CALIJ (Centro de Análisis, lógica e Informática Jurídica).
> 
> ...




Jua, jua, jua. Nihil nuvum sub sole. Lo mío no era una idea señor, sino una ocurrencia, mitad en serio mitad en cachondeo, pero veo que la realidad me supera aún antes de haber empezado a escribir.
Y con tesis doctorales y todo, jua, jua, jua. Fijo que ya debe de haber protocolos y algoritmos.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (17 Jun 2021)

Último vídeo. Atentos por que mañana jueves hay "bombazo"...


----------



## javvi (17 Jun 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Joer. Es usté todo un pozo de sapiencia y de sabiduría don @javvi.



Yo más bien hablaría de paciencia. El ER es una joya, y si uno insiste, acaba encontrando cosas increíbles.


Peritta dijo:


> Ahora o hay menos gente que masca chicle, o han variado la formula y ahora es biodegradable o algo, o nos hemos vuelto más educados como don Arturo Fernández Monso esperaba.



Recuerdo que en mis tiempos de Londres había un trabajo en el Metro que consistía, simplemente, en recoger chicles con un palo especial que los arrancaba del suelo.


Peritta dijo:


> ¿La tela asfáltica también es idea nuestra?.



Quizá ese tipo específico, basta que se añada un pequeño detalle a algo ya existente, para que se pueda patentar.


Peritta dijo:


> ¿Es éso cierto?, ¿está contrastado?.



Contrastado no, es palabra de Don Alberto Royuela. Recuerdo que posteé el video en el que lo dice, pero el problema es que el buscador por palabras de este hilo es una mierda. Recupera lo que le da la gana. Tendré que ir de video en video buscándolo.
Alguna cosa sí he encontrado, un forero se hace eco de ese video:



Demodé dijo:


> Sí es verdad que Gil atacaba a Villarejo en público debe ser porque era el fiscal Anticorrupción que iba contra él, en aquel tiempo, y lo metía cuando hablaba en TV y radio, en plan como José María Ruíz-Mateos a Miguel Boyer (por lo de su expropiado holding RUMASA) salvando las distancias.........
> 
> Y el Sr. Royuela dice que los abogados laboralistas de Atocha que murieron en el famoso atentado de 1977 eran los prosoviéticos porque a los proeuropeos "les dijeron que la reunión era en otro lado", cosa que parece que el Sr. Royuela va a desarrollar en otro momento........ Con lo que habría sido de bandera falsa o algo raro habría habido..........



También Inmatrix habló del tema:





Peritta dijo:


> El atentado parecía como si hubiera estado planeado por Moscú pues los rojeras fueron los más beneficiados por el cui prodest policial ése. Pero conociendo con posterioridad al personaje Carrillo no tengo por qué dudar de su palabra señor. Pero ya le digo, nunca llegué a entender tamaña estupidez, porque los ejecutores sí serían de derechas ¿no?.



Ahí está la cuestión, Carrillo es el personaje más siniestro del último siglo. Lo que ya pensaba, más o menos, lo confirma Royuela. Y siento no encontrar de momento el video donde lo dice. Aquello de Atocha 55, como toda esa extrema derecha de la transición, fue obra de las cloacas. 
De haber sido la extrema derecha la autora, esta extrema derecha involucionista sería completamente estúpida: porque consiguió todo lo contrario de lo que se proponía: la legalización del PCE.
Pero: ¿Qué PCE? Pues el de Carrillo. Justo en ese año: 1977, Carrillo, junto al italiano Enrico Berlinguer y el francés Georges Marchais, se habían inventado el Eurocomunismo. Una nueva versión del comunismo (más bien socialdemócrata) desligado de Moscú. Recordemos que, por aquel entonces, La Unión Soviética seguía siendo poderosísima y nadie pensaba que tardaría poco más de una década en desplomarse.
Que detrás de este Eurocomunismo estaba la C.I.A. la OTAN y el Pentágono, no me cabe ninguna duda, y lo de Atocha 55 fue parte de la llamada Operación Gladio. 
Entonces cobra sentido lo que afirma Royuela (tenga paciencia que encontraré el video), avisaron a los carrillistas o eurocomunistas; a los prosoviéticos había que eliminarlos, o sacrificarlos, para poder legalizar un partido comunista inocuo, que le sirviese en bandeja la victoria al hombre de Washington: el criminal Isidoro, apadrinado por Willy Brandt, la mano derecha de la C.IA. en Europa. 
El forero @swing, del que hemos hablado, abrió uno de los mejores hilos de Burbuja.info sobre este tema de la Operación Gladio. 







__





Eurocomunismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## javvi (17 Jun 2021)

*Hoy 17 de junio a las 21:00 directo especial: Las fosas de desaparecidos de Fernández Bermejo.

*

Encargo de los cubanos exiliados en Miami. En los alrededores de San Sebastián de los Reyes. ¿La Moraleja?









San Sebastián de los Reyes · Madrid


Madrid




www.google.com













Caso Alcàsser: Estos son los nombres del Clan de la Moraleja a quienes vincularon con el asesinato de las tres niñas (y II)


El periodista Juan Ignacio Blanco falleció la semana pasada a los 63 años de edad, tras padecer un cáncer. Se hizo popular por sus polémicas teor...




elcierredigital.com












Alcàsser. El Clan de La Moraleja.


Crimen de Alcasser, Alcacer, Antonio Angles, Miriam, Toñi, Desirée, Miguel Ricart, bandera falsa, conspiracion, Nozick, sionismo, crisis




lawebdelassombras.blogspot.com












El Goloso - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 Jun 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Yo más bien hablaría de paciencia. El ER es una joya, y si uno insiste, acaba encontrando cosas increíbles.
> 
> Recuerdo que en mis tiempos de Londres había un trabajo en el Metro que consistía, simplemente, en recoger chicles con un palo especial que los arrancaba del suelo.
> 
> ...




De ese caso yo he leido no se donde que se les disparo con un subfusil americano Maca apodado " Marietta", y que se habian comprado desde una comisaria de Madrid




a EEUU y tenian facturas, es el famoso subfusil de muchas de las pelis de Chuck Norris.

Vamos, todos sabemos que fue una falsa bandera para acharcale a Blas Piñar y los "franquistas" el hecho y quitarlos de en medio, lo mismo que la de Montejurra


----------



## Uritorco (17 Jun 2021)

Acaban de subir este vídeo hace un cuarto de hora. No os lo perdais.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Jun 2021)

Mis dies javvi

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## javvi (18 Jun 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> De ese caso yo he leido no se donde que se les disparo con un subfusil americano Maca apodado " Marietta", y que se habian comprado desde una comisaria de Madrid
> Ver archivo adjunto 688165
> a EEUU y tenian facturas, es el famoso subfusil de muchas de las pelis de Chuck Norris.
> 
> ...



_Incluso parece que una de las armas utilizadas era "una metralleta Ingram Marietta que había pertenecido a la policía española y que formaba parte de un lote que fue desviado por los servicios secretos hacia la ultraderecha italiana". El juez Vigna asegura que "los servicios secretos españoles utilizaron a fascistas italianos en las provocaciones ultras de los primeros años de la transición". Según Grimaldos, los matones italianos "intensificaron sus acciones cuando Manuel Fraga era ministro de la Gobernación, participaron en la matanza de Atocha y su colaboración con la policía española se prolonga hasta la época de los atentados de los GAL"._


https://www.nodo50.org/codoacodo/enero/chiquitin.htm


----------



## javvi (18 Jun 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Acaban de subir este vídeo hace un cuarto de hora. No os lo perdais.



Tiene toda la pinta de ser como otras listas que ya conocemos. Individuos sin oficio ni beneficio. Escogidos porque si desaparecen de la faz de la Tierra nadie se va a molestar en buscarlos, ni en pagar un esquela. 
Además, con un solo apellido es imposible sacar nada en claro.


----------



## Peritta (18 Jun 2021)

El Bermejo éste fue el que hizo una remodelación de 240.000€ (que no pagó él sino el Ministerio de Justicia. Supongo que pondría el parqué de caoba o luces ostroboscópicas de colorines en la ducha) del piso que le dejó la administración, creo que era un ático, para que viviera mientras era ministro (2007-2009), pero siguió disfrutando de él años después de haber dejado el cargo.

Y cuando los periodistas le echaron en cara tal dispendio (entonces la prensa no era tan sumisa como ahora), en lugar de echar balones fuera fue y le echó la culpa a otro, ya ves tú, a la anterior inquilina del piso.

-Oiga, oiga, que yo no he dejado desconchones por las paredes ni el parqué levantao, que el piso no estaba _en_ _situación de deterioro y abandono_ caramba, que por allí se pasaba una escobita y una fregona todos los días. -Dijo la exministra de la vivienda, que era la anterior inquilina de dicho piso cercano al Ministerio de Justicia.

Sí, al Mariano Yotambiéntequiero Bermejo le nombraron Ministro de justicia -excelentísimo según el protocolo- pocos meses antes de que empezara el juicio del 11-M en el que la justicia judicatura española se cubriera de...

éso mismo.

Y le nombraron así con muchas prisas y sin que hubiera crisis de gobierno ni ná (febrero del 2007) sustituyendo al Perez Aguilar que le cascaba a la señora, aunque ésto ya se sabía desde hacía años.

Luego habría que ver qué porcentaje de los asesinados son por encargo del cubano virtual ése, que dice Mena, y qué porcentaje son por encargo del propio Bermejo, ya que dice que está mu contento y mu satisfecho con el trabajo (le debe de decir a Mena que felicite a Ruiz), y cuántos son empleados de la RENFE o tienen que ver con los trenes de cercanías. Miau.

Luego entiendo que Mena sigue operativo y recibiendo encargos después de la jubilación. Miedo me da. Menos mal que ya solo me quedan dos postas por escribir por aquí.

Aquí un texto viejo que ha sobrevivido a mis múltiples colapsos informaticos.


Spoiler



*29-Marzo-2008 -
YO CREO QUE PODRÍAMOS CERRAR EL MINISTERIO DE JUSTICIA *

y éso que nos ahorrábamos oiga.

Vamos, que si por mi fuera no iba a hacer falta que los funcionarios de la huelga ésa se reincorporaran a sus puestos de trabajo.

-Muchas gracias por los servicios prestaos. Hala, pásense todos ustedes a Obras Públicas. Manolo: pico y pala para todos estos señores.




Por seriedad no voy a hablar de la niña (la última) con la que este individuo de la foto tuvo algo que ver, pues soy de los que prefiere guardar un respetuoso silencio y he de reconocer que no me gusta que la gente aplauda en los entierros, aunque no me voy a cabrear mucho si alguien lo hace.
Tampoco voy a hablar de las anteriores niñas (que sepamos, claro), por no recordarles a ustedes desagradables casos similares.

Lo que quiero decir es que no sé si el Santiago del Valle tendrá o no que cumplir el año y medio que se tiró en prisión el profesor de gimnasia que fue acusado malamente y que cumplió como un campeón por él, o tal vez sea declarado responsable civil subsidiario el juez que tomó aquella equivocada resolución y será suseñoría el que cumpla la docenita y media de meses que tuvieron por allí recogidito al profesor de gimnasia aquél hasta que se dieron cuenta.

Por otro lado si el juez Rafaél Tirado es el Presidente de la Asociación Profesional de la Magistratura, ya nos vamos haciendo una idea, ya, de cómo será el último mono de dicha asociacion _pofresional_.

En cualquier caso y visto el puesto que ocupaba el Juez Garzón en aquellos partidillos de futbol que hacían contra la droga, tenemos cada vez más claro que suseñorías (las nuestras) se han especializado en echar balones fuera:

El juez que dejó en libertad a Del Valle culpa a una funcionaria que estuvo 5 meses de baja | elmundo.es

De indemnizaciones y otros desagravios pecuniarios por las molestias causadas, que pueda recibir el profesor de gimnasia aquel, no voy a decir nada porque ya sabéis ustedes que yo soy de la opinión de cerrar el Ministerio de Justicia


y éso que nos ahorrábamos.
--------------------------------------------
*Como diría el tío Bermejo:

yo también te quiero (sic.)

Lo siento uno es completamente probe y no tiene altavoces en el computador, luego no hace falta que hagas el esfuerzo de contestar con un enlace al Youtube ése, porque estoy completamente sordo para la red y no voy a abrirlo.
Pero si te quieres currar un texto más o menos curiosito y apañao, estaría encantado de leerte siempre que no temas lesionarte con el esfuerzo al teclado. 

Ahora que si quieres que continúe yo con nuevas informaciones que van apareciendo por ahí, te diré que según trae la prensa, a menos, claro*
*




*​*, que descontemos a la esposa del tío Bermejo, no hay ninguna funcionaria que se tirara cinco meses de baja y que por ello, según decía el suseñoría ése, tiene la culpa (toda) de lo que ha pasado. 

Pero como no me gusta personalizar porque al que tira la primera piedra casi siempre le acaban cortando la mano, voy a cambiar de tercio y recordarte así, a vuelapluma, todos ésos casos de tíos que tras años rehabilitados, algunos casados, con hijos y con la vida rehecha, de buenas a primeras los llaman del juzgado para que vayan a cumplir una antigua condena por robar tres gallinas y vender seis porros. 

No te digo más Nicolás porque tengo más cosas que hacer y por aquí no pagan, pero collejas para suseñorías las tengo a rodabrazo, a la remanguillé, a sobaquillo, y a mano hueca..*
----------------------------------------
*Ya vimos al tío Bermejo echarle las culpas a otro, en éste caso otra, cuando le pillaron con el culo al aire en el asunto aquel de la remodelación del pisito/despacho/picadero ése de Madrid, del que éste hombre tiene a día de hoy el usufructo.

Pero es que ésta vez, con la cosa de la huelga, no solo ha echado el balón fuera del campo e incluso del estadio, sino que lo ha tenido que mandar a otra temporada, a otra época. 
A la época de Franco es a quien le ha echado las culpas este tío del estado en que se encuentra la justicia en España, ya te digo moñigo, con el Kubala y el Puskas.
Nuestros reporteros han utilizado la güija del despacho de la nueva fiscala fichada por el Tribunal Supremo (Olga Sánchez) para entrevistar al Caudillo, y luego de conjurar al Matías Prats Padre (o abuelo que no sé) para que cumpliera el mandato real y explicara el "por qué no te callas", han podido contactar el Generalísimo

Franco.

-¡¡Presente!!.

Total que don Francisco ha dejado entrever que ya venía él pensando últimamente en abolir la Ley de Vagos y Maleantes que les llenaba los juzgados de causas pendientes ralentizando la justicia y en comprar unos ordenadores y unos portátiles, para aligerar la carga de trabajo de los sufridos y siempre escasos funcionarios de ese ministerio, no fuera a ser que alguien se les acabara lesionando. Y que si desde esta época les mandábamos balones envenenados, que no le echáramos a naide la culpa de los goles que se le metieran a su Régimen por la escuadra, que toda era suya y que él se hacía responsable. 

Y es que con la barriguilla y el Parkinson no está el hombre para muchas estiradas.

No te digo más Blas.*



Le cesaron (o él dimitió) tras filtrarse las fotos de aquella montería de ciervos a la que fue con don Baltasar, el JAG y algún otro capitoste del Ministerio del Interior con mando en plaza. Lo cual dejaba en evidencia el contubernio policiaco-judicial en que vivimos.








Durante su mandato hubo una huelga en su ministerio, metieron las cámaras por allí y pudimos ver cómo tienen en los juzgados los expedientes amontonados por los pasillos, como pacientes en hospital público, y donde tiene que ser muy fácil dar el cambiazo o escamoter una docena de ellos.


Lo que sí asusta es que el Mena se había jubilado pero conservaba su ascendencia sobre Ruiz y le enviaba notas, supongo que a través del García de la Serrana. Luego la banda no acaba con la jubilación de Mena
Ruiz también debe de tener mucho mando en la administración ya que desplaza un equipo de Barcelona a Madrid y lo mantiene durante un año o lo que durara la matanza ésa.
Sí, los killers deberían ir y venir ya que deja dinero para hoteles y gastos, además parece que a Ruiz se lo dan todo investigado. Pero los que estaban a cuidado del "chalet" estaban desplazados a comisión de servicio o algo y éso debe de dejar rastro en la administración.

¿Sigue estando Mena de servicio y mandando aún sobre bandas de sicarios?.
Es que no me imagino otra razón por la que no se hayan deshecho de este hombre

aún.
______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza,


----------



## javvi (18 Jun 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Sigue estando Mena de servicio y mandando aún sobre bandas de sicarios?.
> Es que no me imagino otra razón por la que no se hayan deshecho de este hombre



A la información tan interesante que usted aporta, añadiría otro dato muy sugerente, que he encontrado en la inapelable Wikipedia:

*Otros datos de interés[editar]*

_Encargó, según se desprende del fichero del exfiscal Mena, una cincuentena de asesinatos al fiscal Mena Álvarez. Por estos hechos fue denunciado pero ha habido silencio absoluto._
_








Mariano Fernández Bermejo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




_
El tal Mena también tiene su entrada en Wikipedia:

_A pesar de que en los medios de comunicación españoles mayoritarios y subvencionados aparece como un demócrata irreprochable, en el denominado "Expediente Royuela", con muchos miles de seguidores en las redes, se le atribuye la dirección de una mafia judicial durante los años de su actividad como fiscal jefe de Cataluña. Dichas acusaciones se basan documentalmente en un archivo sustraído al fiscal Mena, archivo que registraba todas las actividades de dicha mafia judicial, y que se ubicaba en la clínica abortista del un colaborador de Mena, Carlos Morín Gamarra, cuya protección judicial frente a abortos criminales fue (según estos documentos) uno de los muchos casos delictivos amañados por Mena ante los tribunales. Mena nunca ha desmentido estas acusaciones públicas ni ha emprendido acciones judiciales contra sus denunciantes. A pesar de su abundante documentación, existe una resistencia generalizada en la prensa profesional a hacerse eco del "Expediente Royuela" y de cualquier crítica a la figura del fiscal Mena. __7_





José María Mena Álvarez - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## javvi (18 Jun 2021)

*Discusión: José María Mena Álvarez. wikipedia. *

Interesante debate en la pestaña de Discusión de la página de José Luis Mena Álvarez en la WIKIPEDIA. El enlace 7 se refiere al libro: Matar a Rajoy: Expediente Royuela - El atentado fallido y los 1.136 muertos de las cloacas del Estado 
*Eliminar el enlace 7. Es una invención.[editar]*
Son difamaciones sin más. No hay pruebas, nada más que se las inventan.

Sino se elimina que se especifique, que esto es una fantasía que se ha hecho. Juanl80 (discusión) 00:22 14 mar 2020 (UTC)

*Restaurado el enlace 7[editar · sección nueva]*
No se puede afirmar que "es una invención" sin aportar pruebas de que es una invención. Las pruebas de la autenticidad del enlace 7 se encuentran en el enlace 7, para quien se moleste en leerlas siquiera. Lo que no se puede hacer es desacreditar algo abundantemente documentado diciendo que "es una fantasía" sin aportar pruebas ni argumentos para justificar la afirmación de que esa documentación es una fantasía. — El comentario anterior sin firmar es obra de 2a01:c50e:9121:7700:bc68:e5fb:3ffd:ed49 (disc. • contribs). 17:28 17 mar 2020‎ (UTC)

Hay un editor que insiste en seguir borrando información relevante, una controversia de enorme calado, por ponerlo suavemente, sobre esta persona. Me pregunto qué motivos le animan para intentar ocultar esta información. En todo caso es inaceptable. Hay que dar cuenta de la controversia y, si él cree que son bulos o invenciones, que cite una fuente acreditada que así lo afirme o demuestre. Lo contrario es INACEPTABLE. — El comentario anterior sin firmar es obra de 2a01:c50e:9121:7700:3041:1779:9521:1cd (disc. • contribs). 12:43 19 mar 2020‎ (UTC)







Discusión:José María Mena Álvarez - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## javvi (18 Jun 2021)

*Aquí el historial de cómo el Expediente Royuela entra y sale de la entrada de José Luis Mena Álvarez en la WIKIPEDIA.*

_No vale con "ya vale". Hay que dar argumentos o fuentes solventes para acreditar que "esto es una invención". No es "lo que a mí me parece", sino que hay que respetar las fuentes citadas por los otros editores, o dar argumentos que justifiquen por qué no son válidas. El argumento de autoridad (¿?) no vale para estas cosas. Si hay una polémica, debe respetarse como tal, no silenciarla.

No señor, las fuentes tienen que ser confiables, y la que Ud. aporta no lo es, haga denuncias a su propia responsabilidad y riesgo, no aqui  

He eliminado contenido en el que se acusaba al personaje de ser un asesino, un contenido claramente "troll"_






Historial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Jun 2021)

Pero pistola uzi, no Uzi SMG 

bueno de todas formas el modelo MAC de Atocha era similar ,La INGRAM MAC 10

no se cual es el original y cual la copia, pero ambos molan


----------



## javvi (19 Jun 2021)

*ATOCHA 55, LAS MARIETTAS Y RAMÓN LILLÓ: POLICÍA CLOACERO EN LA VIDA REAL Y EN EL CINE.*


_Como prueba, las continuas peticiones de jueces italianos al Estado español, a cuenta del atentado de los abogados de Atocha. Se exigían nítidas explicaciones sobre cómo un jefe terrorista de Gladio/Ordine Nuovo, Pier Luigi Concutelli, poseía en su poder, después de ser detenido en Roma, una metralleta Marietta-Ingram idéntica a la que se usó para asesinar a los abogados laboralistas.

Posible arma del crimen, la metralleta se demostró que tenía un origen estadounidense y que *el comprador había sido la Comisaría Central de Información de Madrid, Policía Nacional (entonces Policía Armada), a nombre del siniestro y torturador comisario Roberto Conesa( el que dio la orden directa de asesinar a Cubillo, líder del MPAIAC)*. El silencio español fue la respuesta. Tan habitual.

Y casi 200 asesinados con firma Gladio en España (y con la razonable sospecha del 11-M en lontananza). Casi dos centenas de masacrados a manos del terrorismo de Estado durante la “pacífica” y " modélica" transición española, tan magníficamente pactada con la CIA y ten eficazmente ejecutada tan por Gladio.



https://elcorreodeespana.com/sucesos/310707620/La-matanza-de-Atocha-falsa-bandera-dentro-de-la-Gran-Falsa-Bandera-de-la-Transicion-espanola-Por-Luys-Colet


_
De los jugosos comentarios de los artículos de Luis del Pino, que siempre superan a luis del Pino, con todos los respetos hacia


_ Las agencias informativas nacionales señalaron que *dicha arma tan sólo era utilizada por algunos servicios secretos y que en España resultaba prácticamente desconocida.* Así lo recogía el diario francés Le Monde, el día 29 de enero, quien añadía: «Sin embargo, la Guardia Civil conoce la metralleta Marietta, pues ha requisado varios ejemplares en depósitos de armas de ETA en el País Vasco». *Un portavoz de ETA declaró* a EL PAIS, en este sentido, que «en efecto,* la Guardia Civil les había intervenido Mariettas en diversas ocasiones».* http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espana/Marietta/arma/reglamentaria/Espana/elpepiesp/19770212elpepinac 

El domingo 30 de enero, tres inspectores de Policía resultaban heridos, en Bilbao, al dispararse fortuitamente una Ingram M, 10 Marietta con la que manipulaban en un despacho de sus oficinas. Con este motivo, el jefe superior de Policía de Bilbao, Julián Gil, declaró al vespertino Informaciones, el día 2, de febrero, que «los policías armados de esta provincia utilizan de modo habitual, cuando las circunstancias lo requieren, la metralleta de la marca Marietta y el uso de este tipo de arma no es exclusivo de la policía bilbaína, sino que, en otros destinos en los que he permanecido con anterioridad, como Barcelona, también era utilizada». También manifestó que «en diversas ocasiones se ha capturado tal metralleta a miembros de ETA detenidos en diversas circunstancias». http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espana/Marietta/arma/reglamentaria/Espana/elpepiesp/19770212elpepinac 
Es curioso. En un libro sobre las tramas de la ultraderecha conectadas con las cloacas del Estado durante la Transición se mencionaban Ingram MAC-10 compradas por el CESID._"

_Aquí se ha mencionado docenas de veces. Es la nunca bien explicada conexión de los servicios secretos españoles de la primera transición con el "terrorismo" de extrema derecha y con el neofascismo italiano. ¿Por qué una Marietta cuyo número de serie está entre las compradas por las cloacas españolas aparece en manos de un neofascista italiano en Italia y parece coincidir en huella balística con un arma usada en la matanza de abogados laboralistas? ¿Por qué en España se tapona todo intento de investigación de los jueces italianos en ese sentido? ¿Por qué te decía yo en el *# 33* "Lo que a mí no ha dejado de llamarme la atención hasta la sorpresa, es que -si es cierto el comentario- la Policía siga teniendo las Marietta todavía. Desde.... por lo menos lo de Atocha. Manda buebos..." ¿Por qué *easycomp* cita, por cierto, la película sobre la matanza de Atocha que están poniendo en la tele? ¿Por qué...? ¿Por qué......?









Una encuesta inquietante... según para quién


El viernes por la tarde estuve en Granada, dando una conferencia con el título "11-M: Cinco años después", para comentar el estado actual de las investigaciones acerca de la masacre de Madrid.




www.libertaddigital.com





Amedo empezó a “trabajar” en Iparralde (1) en pleno franquismo, y sería conveniente indagar sobre su relación con personajes como *Ramón Lillo* (2), al cual define como “viejo conocido”. Lillo dirigió en 1976 un comando mercenario que atentó en Iparralde contra varios refugiados utilizando unas metralletas Marietta compradas por la Policía española en los EEUU, y no sería nada de extrañar que Amedo tuviera que ver con aquellos atentados 









Los peones del servicio secreto franquista en Euskal Herria - mpr21


Xabier Makazaga Es obvio que el ex-subcomisario José Amedo guarda numerosos secretos sobre la guerra sucia ejecutada en Iparralde usando las siglas GAL, a partir de 1983. Y es muy probable que también sepa mucho sobre los atentados cometidos años antes usando otras siglas; sobre todo, la del...



mpr21.info




_

*RAMÓN LILLO.

Háblenos de sus inicios*
_— Nací en Miajadas, Cáceres, y al ser mi padre maestro nos trasladamos a Madrid cuando tenía 15 años, donde descubrí mi pasión por volar e ingresé en la escuela militar de aviación de San Javier. Entonces el ingreso costaba 20.000 pesetas. Mi padre no podía permitírselo y para poder formarme de forma gratuita me enrolé como voluntario en el Ejército del Aire, donde fui campeón de tiro. Recibí un disparo que me rozó el oído, ‘nada’, la broma de un compañero y ese hecho me imposibilitó para volar. En la Escuela de Vuelo sin Motor de Monflorite, Huesca, aterricé una avioneta ‘de lado’; había perdido el sentido del equilibrio.

*— ¿Y cómo llega al mundo del cine?*
— Resultó que en Monflorite estaban realizando un rodaje y uno de los actores cayó enfermo. Como el actor era alemán, me cogieron por rubio. Ahí empezó todo. He perdido la cuenta pero desde entonces he intervenido en más de 300 producciones, entre series, películas y pequeños papeles. El último trabajo fue en la serie ‘El Príncipe’, dónde rodamos en Ceuta. Sin embargo, para mí la época que marcó un antes y un después en el cine fue cuando trabajaba con José Luis Garci, Alfredo Landa o Javier Elorrieta, un hermano para mí, se ganaba muy bien entonces. Garci es un monstruo, le conocí en la película ‘El crack’ y he trabajado para él en otras como ‘Luz de domingo’ o ‘Holmes & Watson. Madrid days’. Principalmente he interpretado personajes policíacos y he hecho mucho de malo, algo que me gusta._

*Ha sido nombrado recientemente comisario honorario de Policía. ¿Cómo llega a ese reconocimiento y a dedicarse a la profesión?*
_— A ser inspector de policía llegué a través de mi esposa, que lamentablemente falleció hace un año. Ella no quería casarse con un actor, por lo que empecé a estudiar derecho y comencé a trabajar para las fuerzas de seguridad del Estado si no, no se casaba conmigo. Empecé a trabajar en la Audiencia Nacional el año de su creación en 1977. En esta institución pasé por puestos que nadie quería hasta llegar a comisario jefe de la Unidad Policial de la Audiencia Nacional. Hasta hoy no he parado de trabajar, no he sabido hacer otra cosa. En la Audiencia fui uno de los funcionarios en inaugurar el gabinete antiterrorista. 









‘Los acontecimientos de la vida no suceden casualmente’


El actor Ramón Lillo ha vivido durante casi 50 años entre Ibiza y Madrid y ha realizado más de 300 papeles en películas y series como ‘El Príncipe’




www.periodicodeibiza.es













Ramón Lillo - IMDb


Ramón Lillo was born in Miajadas, Cáceres, Extremadura, Spain. He is known for Backseat Fighter (2016), Policía (1987) and El Príncipe ...




www.imdb.com








Una de las víctimas mortales de los GAL, Tomás Pérez Revilla, ya había sufrido otro atentado terrorista en Iparralde, el 21 de marzo de 1976. Entonces era considerado como uno de los dirigentes de la rama «militar» de ETA por la Policía española, y fue ametrallado usando unas *Marietta* que más tarde se demostró había comprado dicha Policía en EEUU.

La rama «político-militar» de ETA se servía entonces de ese mismo tipo de arma, y días después, el 8 de abril, el diario franquista de Donostia «La Voz de España» publicó un artículo, titulado «Enfrentamientos `milis’-‘poli-milis’», en el que se decía: «Las armas empleadas -*Marietta*- así como la munición *-Geko, 9 mm- *y la forma de actuar son modus operandi de los activistas de la rama «político-militar». Pérez Revilla está reuniendo las evidencias que rodearon el tiroteo al coche donde viajaba, para tomar las represalias oportunas en contra de quienes atentaron contra su vida, la de su esposa y la de su hijo de corta edad. Pérez Revilla señala a Moreno Bergareche «Pertur», como responsable».

Tampoco lo hicieron respecto a una agenda que la Policía italiana intervino a Concutelli y que contenía nombres y números de teléfono de agentes de las Fuerzas de Seguridad españolas. Agentes entre los que se encontraba uno que después ocupó importantes cargos, el comisario *Ramón Lillo,* futuro jefe de seguridad de la Audiencia Nacional.

En 1985, el diario «El País» publicó un par de informaciones sumamente comprometedoras para* Lillo.* Primero, dio a conocer los nombres que aparecían en las agendas ocupadas a Concutelli por la Policía italiana. Un par de semanas después, sacó a la luz un informe elaborado por la Comisaría General de Información, que contenía las detalladas declaraciones realizadas por otro neofascista italiano, Giuseppe Calzona, cuando fue detenido en Madrid, en julio de 1984. 

Calzona dio en comisaría detalles precisos sobre sus andanzas durante 1976, año en el que participó en la Operación Reconquista, en Montejurra, donde mataron a dos militantes carlistas. Según declaró, ese año también tomó parte en un grupo mercenario que cometió varios atentados de guerra sucia en Iparralde; entre ellos, el perpetrado contra Pérez Revilla. Y precisó que era* Lillo* quien comandaba dicho grupo mercenario._






Guerra muy sucia: De Pérez Revilla a Pertur - Nabarralde


Una de las víctimas mortales de los GAL, Tomás Pérez Revilla, ya había sufrido otro atentado terrorista en Iparralde, el 21 de marzo de 1976. Entonces era considerado como uno de los dirigentes de la rama «militar» de ETA por la Policía española, y fue ametrallado usando unas Marietta que más...




nabarralde.eus


----------



## javvi (19 Jun 2021)

*CASO 567. JOSÉ MARÍA BOFIL DE QUADRAS. ESTE CABRÓN DEL OPUS DEI.*

Fallecido el 13 de junio del 2002. Encargo de Juan Guerra González. La nota de Mena dice: 

_Eliminición fisica de este cabrón del OPUS DEI que no para de tocarle los cojones _(a Juan Guerra). _Administrador de desestabilizadores cardiopulmonares._

En el B.O.E del 9 de marzo de 1967 aparece alguien con este nombre que ha aprobado la oposición de técnico de laboratorio de química y bromatología del ayuntamiento de Barcelona.



https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1967/03/09/pdfs/A03256-03256.pdf



No hay más información. Se prodiga mucho más un tal Pablo Bofil Quadras, pez gordo del OPUS DEI, que podría ser su hermano. Podría ser, como en otros casos, que se quiere amedrentar a alguien, y eliminan físicamente a un pariente suyo.

Carlos Albás, sobrino de monseñor Josemaría Escrivá de Balaguer y _Albás, _fugado de la OBRA (a la que califica como: Chapuza del Diablo), da información sobre Pablo Bofil Quadras:

_En 1956 algunos socios militantes del Opus Dei crearon, con el apoyo del Banco Popular Español, la Sociedad Española Anónima de Estudios Financieros (ESFINA), que cuenta hoy con un capital social de 35.000.000 de pesetas y es un pilar financiero básico de la Obra de Dios. El presidente es *Pablo Bofill de Quadras,* el vicepresidente José Ferrer Bonsoms y entre los vocales está Román Mal Calvet. 

figura como consejero de Edificios y Obras y vocal del Banco de Andalucía. Otra sociedad de cartera y que posee un capital de 50.000.000 de pesetas es Fondo de Inversiones Mobiliarias, S. A., cuyo presidente es José Ferrer Bonsoms, y el consejero delegado, _*Pablo Bofill de Quadras.*

Según una noticia de El País del 11 de abril de 1982:

_Bankunión se constituyó el 25 de octubre de 1963 en Barcelona, al amparo de la legislación que protegía la creación de bancos industriales. En su fundación tuvo una participación muy destacada la gestión personal de *José Ferrer Bonsoms*, que fue presidente de la entidad hasta 1980, en que fue relevado por *Manuel Azpilicueta*. Junto a José Ferrer siempre figuró *Pablo Bofill de Quadras,* otro catalán avezado en el mundo financiero y reputado de pertenecer a la Obra iniciada por monseñor *Escrivá de Balaguer,* _









Bankunión fue incapaz de superar la crisis económica y adaptarse a las nuevas estructuras bancarias


La historia de la crisis de Bankunión, segundo banco industrial tras el Urquijo, podría enmarcarse en lo que ha sido la evolución del sistema financie




elpais.com





En un estudio de la Universidad de Navarra se dice:

_En 1986, tras la primera quiebra de Rialp ―debida a una contabilidad muy dudosa del departamento comercial―estos accionistas perdieron su dinero. Entró en la em-presa, con ánimo de reflotarla, un hombre que procedía del ámbito de las finanzas, *Pablo Bofill de Quadras,* miembro del Opus Dei. Bofill era dueño de un complejo entramado de compañías que abarcaban desde bancos hasta autopistas o negocios inmobiliarios. El nuevo gestor sustituyó a los pequeños accionistas por empresas de su entorno que tenían participación en el capital de Rialp. A la vez inauguró un período de importantes inversiones con el objetivo de convertir Rialp en una de las editoriales más destacadas de España. Sin embargo, al no proceder del ámbito profesional de la edición, y no hallarse familiarizado con sus métodos ―que nada tenían que ver con los de otros negocios―puede afirmarse que sus decisiones no fueron las más acertadas. Por otra parte, el derrumbamiento de su mosaico empresarial arrastró consigo a Ediciones Rialp, que nueva-mente vio amenazada de forma muy grave su continuidad 
_
file:///C:/Users/34692/Downloads/40850-Texto%20del%20art%C3%ADculo-119752-1-10-20201216.pdf





Influencia y poder del Opus Dei. Por Carlos Albás



Pablo Bofil es autor de libros como _El soplo del Espíritu _o _Claves para el liderazgo._


----------



## Debunker (19 Jun 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Acaban de subir este vídeo hace un cuarto de hora. No os lo perdais.




Es el mejor vídeo que he visto de Santi, las peticiones e instigaciones a colaborar en todos los sentidos , son las mejores que ha hecho en todos los vídeos que ha emitido.

Igualmente desde los últimos 3 vídeos aparece muy aseado, recientemente afeitado y rostro tranquilo, sin fumar ni taza de café.

Por otro lado, los tochos de javvi, si no lo digo reviento, valen para mantener el hilo porque si no fuera por esos tochos aquí no se comenta ni pun y no se hace porque nadie comenta nada sobre los vídeos que Santi va emitiendo, cosa que no entiendo porque en youtube se comenta mucho aunque sean comentarios cortos. 

No se javvi , pero sigo en lo mismo, con todo lo que está pasando en el mundo que ya es imposible que ocurran más cosas como no sea una guerra mundial que, tampoco sería extraño y echas tan precioso tiempo, no en buscar a familiares de las víctimas y las víctimas sino a contarnos las historias desde el año del pedo de algunas de las víctimas relevantes, a las demás víctimas, gran mayoría, que les den por culo, y yo sigo preguntándome para que voy a echar mi escaso tiempo en esos tochos si no me conducen a ninguna parte? Por que dime , qué pretendes con esas historias? que entendamos el pasado que nos trajo a este presente? No se a otros, a mi no me llevan a ninguna parte , me recuerda el colegio , aprenderte una lección que solo te sirve para pasar un examen y después la olvidas porque en la práctica no vale de nada.

Como todos o gran mayoría de foreros te agradecen tus tochos, mayoría manda, pero en defensa de mi libertad de opinión , opino y de tu trabajo lo único que agradezco es que este foro siga activo, eso es así porque en realidad ningún forero de aquí estamos seriamente comprometidos con el ER y dejamos la acción a quien sea que se tome la molestia de postear.


----------



## Peritta (19 Jun 2021)

Hombre, si a los abogados de Atocha los matan con metralleta lo lógico es que hubiera muchos más tiros y casquillos por ahí tirados, que si lo hacen a pistola.

¿Les dieron tiro de gracia o algo?. Es que me parece que ninguno de los que estaban quedó herido, que es lo que suele pasar en estos casos, que a uno le atraviesan tres o cuatro balas sin tocar órgnos vitales y siempre suele haber algún superviviente.

Salvo en algún control policial y si estaban puestos de centramina o algo, los de la ETA no mataban al azar, que sabían muy bien a por qué "influencer" iban. Los de los GAL, visto lo que pasó con el segundo Marey, pues no sé.

Total que tampoco sé si lo de Jose María Bofill de Quadras fue por amedrentar a su ¿hermano? o si fue una equivocación, o si fueron a por él ya que era un perro viejo en éso de los laboratorios de química de Barcelona, y lo mismo sabía mucho de desestabilizadores cardiopulmonares de ésos y quién los gastaba o consumía con más frecuencia de la habitual.

Es que el importante es el ¿hermano? y a él le ha dedicado toda su posta. Otra cosa es que lleve usté razón, lo cual no descarto.

Lo que me extraña es que fuera encargo del Juan Guerra, ya que para el 2002 éste ya no era nadie, que estamos hablando de la segunda legislatura de Aznar y cuando dimitió Alfonso Guerra fue en Enero de 1991.
¿Podría el Juan Guerra tocarle los cojones al Mena igual que el Pablo Bofil se los tocaba a él, tanto como para poner en marcha a Ruiz?. ¿Tanto ascendiente tenía el Juan Guerra sobre el Fiscal General de Cataluña?. No sé mesié, a ver si va a ser otro Juan Guerra, o algún cuñao o enchufao de la Generalitat o del ayuntamiento al que le pusieron ese mote.

Un enlace al .pdf de donde saca la información don @javvi, se agradecería. Más que nada para ver la inclinación de la letra cuando escribe la nota ésa.



javvi dijo:


> *CASO 567. JOSÉ MARÍA BOFIL DE QUADRAS. ESTE CABRÓN DEL OPUS DEI.*
> 
> Fallecido el 13 de junio del 2002. Encargo de Juan Guerra González. La nota de Mena dice:
> 
> _Eliminición fisica de este cabrón del OPUS DEI que no para de tocarle los cojones _(a Juan Guerra). _Administrador de desestabilizadores cardiopulmonares._



Es que parece que menciona lo del Opus Dei como para azuzar a Ruiz para que muerda con más ganas.
Sigo pensando que lo de llamar cabrón o hijo de puta es una clave para sentenciar a muerte a los individuos.

No sabía, don @javvi, que hubiera una pestaña de discusión en la Wikipedia ésa, y si no es por usté ni me entero.
Muchos güevos le ha echado el usuario (o usuaria, que a las mujeres, no a todas claro, también les cuelgan los güevos con diéresis, lo que pasa es que son más canijas y tienen menos fuerza pero las que paren son ellas, luego el valor no se les supone como a nosotros, sino que les suele venir de serie) que ha echado esos textos por ahí dándole difusión a la cosa.

No nos desanime a don @javvi doña @Debunker, que no es el único que se va por las ramas. Don @CesareLombroso y don @matadrongos se han puesto a hablar de pistolitas como las mujeres de trapitos. Hasta yo también me voy a veces por las ramas.

Sí, se echa de menos a más usuarios, pero no pida caldo que los dioses tienen mu mala leche y lo mismo nos dan dos o tres tazones.

_Por otro lado, los tochos de javvi, si no lo digo reviento, valen para mantener el hilo porque si no fuera por esos tochos aquí no se comenta ni pun y no se hace porque nadie comenta nada sobre los vídeos que Santi va emitiendo, cosa que no entiendo porque en youtube se comenta mucho aunque sean comentarios cortos._

Quiero decir que se agradece que los CM, trollers y sabotagers de diversos pelajes se abstengan de comentar por aquí por no descacharrar el hilo. 
Las visitas que tiene se las hacemos nosotros mismos doña @Debunker al ir a consultar un dato o a citar una parrafada tres o cuatro páginas para atrás. 

No nos lee ni la CNI. Bueno, algún becario. Supongo que el de la embajada marroquí si es que Mohamed VI es digno hijo de Hassan II que era hombre que de las cosas no se enteraba precisamente por la prensa, como dijo el Felipe Gonzalez con lo del GAL.

Saludos Abdul.

________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (19 Jun 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> me parece que ninguno de los que estaban quedó herido, que es lo que suele pasar en estos casos, que a uno le atraviesan tres o cuatro balas sin tocar órgnos vitales y siempre suele haber algún superviviente



En el atentado de Atocha 55 murieron cinco y quedaron malheridos cuatro. *Miguel Sarabia Gil* murió en el 2007 cuatro días antes del treinta aniversario del atentado. No sé si había algo que ya no se podía callar.
A *Alejandro Ruiz-Huerta Carbonell* le salvó la vida _el bolígrafo de marca Inoxcrom que llevaba en el bolsillo de la camisa, que le había regalado esa misma tarde Ángel Rodríguez Leal, y que consiguió desviar una bala que podría haber sido mortal, y a que el cuerpo de su amigo Enrique Valdelvira le cayó encima, protegiéndole de los disparos.






Alejandro Ruiz-Huerta Carbonell - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





*Luis Ramos Pardo* _recibió tres tiros. Sobrevivió de milagro. Tardó más de dos años en recuperarse: por las heridas en el abdomen y por una hepatitis como consecuencia de las transfusiones de sangre que le hicieron (¿negligencia o remate?)






Luis Ramos Pardo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





*Dolores González Ruiz. *Fallecida en el 2015. Quedó malherida sin llegar a perder el conocimiento. Le marcó para el resto de su vida.









Lola González Ruiz: “Me desbarataron mis sueños”


La letrada, recién fallecida, perdió a su novio Enrique Ruano y a su esposo Javier Sauquillo, a manos de policías franquistas en la Transición Emoción, lágrimas y añoranza en el homenaje póstumo a la abogada Dolores González Ruiz, superviviente de la matanza de Atocha




elpais.com






Peritta dijo:


> otal que tampoco sé si lo de Jose María Bofill de Quadras fue por amedrentar a su ¿hermano? o si fue una equivocación, o si fueron a por él ya que era un perro viejo en éso de los laboratorios de química de Barcelona, y lo mismo sabía mucho de desestabilizadores cardiopulmonares de ésos y quién los gastaba o consumía con más frecuencia de la habitual.



Pudiera ser lo que usted dice, o ambas cosas también. Suele haber varios motivos que se van juntando hasta que se los hinchan a Mena. Desde luego que Pablo Bofil, no era un opusino cualquiera, estaba metido en los negocios más gordos de la OBRA.



Peritta dijo:


> Lo que me extraña es que fuera encargo del Juan Guerra, ya que para el 2002 éste ya no era nadie, que estamos hablando de la segunda legislatura de Aznar y cuando dimitió Alfonso Guerra fue en Enero de 1991.



Sobre esto ya debatimos unas páginas atrás, recuerde:


Peritta dijo:


> Ya estaba en la fiscalía de Cataluña aunque no de Fiscal General, que no sé si llevará el excelentísimo o el eminentísimo incorporado en el protocolo.
> El acceso al generalato de los fiscales le vino tras aquellos anónimos que le mandó (presuntamente Romerales, mu presuntamente. No me mandes a los de telemáticos que bastantes problemas técnicos tengo ya) al fiscal Villarejo que fue su predecesor en el cargo.
> 
> Lo que no sabemos es si éste dimitió por las presiones y anónimos del Mena, o fue que le ascendieron (si es que la fiscalía anticorrupción es más que la Fiscalía General de Cataluña, que no sé pues parecía un cargo de nueva creación (1995) y sin muchas funciones) y Mena heredó el cargo por que corrió escalafón.
> ...





Peritta dijo:


> No sabía, don @javvi, que hubiera una pestaña de discusión en la Wikipedia ésa, y si no es por usté ni me entero.



Pues sí, recuerdo como hace cerca de un año alguien introdujo un párrafo sobre el ER en la página de Mena, pero no duró mucho. Alguien lo quitó. Ha debido haber una lucha de quita y pon durante todo este tiempo. Acabo de mirar la página para ver si lo han quitado otra vez, de momento sigue.


----------



## Bbuscandojusticia (19 Jun 2021)

Hola!!
Carretera de Madrid 34, 28709, posible ubicación de la presunta fosa última del expediente Royuela

En el último vídeo hablan de un caserón completamente vallado en las afueras del municipio madrileño de San Sebastián de los Reyes por el que pagaron a tocateja un pastón de alquiler, y donde presuntamente hay 48 personas enterradas a 4 metros de profundidad,
la ubicación es de una forera del grupo Facebook, porfa, amigos del foro, podríamos profundizar en el bombazo a ver si encontramos más fotos e información de este sitio??


----------



## javvi (20 Jun 2021)

Bbuscandojusticia dijo:


> Hola!!
> Carretera de Madrid 34, 28709, posible ubicación de la presunta fosa última del expediente Royuela
> 
> En el último vídeo hablan de un caserón completamente vallado en las afueras del municipio madrileño de San Sebastián de los Reyes por el que pagaron a tocateja un pastón de alquiler, y donde presuntamente hay 48 personas enterradas a 4 metros de profundidad,
> la ubicación es de una forera del grupo Facebook, porfa, amigos del foro, podríamos profundizar en el bombazo a ver si encontramos más fotos e información de este sitio??



Gracias por avisarnos. Llevo un rato mirando esa localización con el programa *Comparador de ortofotos PNOA*. El mismo que usó Serrano para las fosas de Mequinenza. Se van viendo fotos aéreas a lo largo de los años. Se ven cambios, pero yo no me atrevería a asegurar que son las fosas de Bermejo. Quizá alguien del grupo facebook más hábil que yo vea algo.
De todos modos, voy a seguir un rato, a ver si hay más suerte.






Product







www.ign.es





En el último video de las fosas de San Sebastián de los Reyes, creo recordar que no dan fechas. Los encargos de Bermejo en el ER van del 2003 al 2005. cuando todavía no era ministro.


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Jun 2021)

Así decidió el PSOE destruir la industria siderúrgica española – Rambla Libre


El gobierno socialista tuvo encima de su mesa el que se conoció como “Informe Kawasaki” elaborado por la Kawasaki Steel Corporation que concluía que el futuro industrial de España pasaba por terminar de construir en Sagunto la nueva siderurgia integral (conocida como IV Planta) de dimensiones...




ramblalibre.com





El gobierno socialista tuvo encima de su mesa el que se conoció como “Informe Kawasaki” elaborado por la Kawasaki Steel Corporation que concluía que el futuro industrial de España pasaba por terminar de construir en Sagunto la nueva siderurgia integral (conocida como IV Planta) de dimensiones similares a las que se estaban estableciendo en Japón y Europa Occidental. El por qué debía hacerse en Sagunto se explicaba por la cercanía a los principales mercados del mediterráneo y la preexistencia en Sagunto de la vieja fábrica siderúrgica con 5.000 obreros cualificados.

El documento apostaba por Sagunto en contra de los sindicatos españoles que querían potenciar las tradicionales plantas de Asturias (ENSIDESA) y País Vasco (Altos Hornos de Vizcaya).

En 1983, el ejecutivo de Felipe González tuvo que optar. O tomaba una decisión que proyectaría a España, nuevamente, por los mercados punteros manteniendo su posición de supremacía industrial mundial o apostaba por el mal menor y daba satisfacción a sus bases sindicales.

Ello sucedía en los momentos de negociación final de la entrada de España en el mercado común y la postura francesa contraria a nuestra capacidad siderúrgica que podría hacer mucho daño a sus instalaciones en construcción de Marsella.

Entonces, Felipe González desechó las recomendaciones del informe y decidió hacer lo contrario de lo que se estaba haciendo en Europa: apostó por las tradicionales siderurgias y renunció al proyecto de una nueva industria puntera en Sagunto, condenando con ello al desastre a todos. El resultado fue conocido: entrada en el mercado común y pronto Francia corría a suministrarnos los productos que ya fabricaban en su nueva planta de Marsella.

http://ramblalibre.com/2020/11/08/el-virus-socialista-de-abalos-chanchullos-de-dinero-publico/


----------



## javvi (20 Jun 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Así decidió el PSOE destruir la industria siderúrgica española – Rambla Libre
> 
> 
> El gobierno socialista tuvo encima de su mesa el que se conoció como “Informe Kawasaki” elaborado por la Kawasaki Steel Corporation que concluía que el futuro industrial de España pasaba por terminar de construir en Sagunto la nueva siderurgia integral (conocida como IV Planta) de dimensiones...
> ...



Francia nos chantajeaba dando cobertura a los etarras. Se tuvo que pagar un precio muy alto para que empezasen a arrestarlos en el santuario galo.


----------



## kicorv (20 Jun 2021)

El bulo del ‘expediente Royuela’


El observatorio de la desinformación del CNI alertó de una campaña conspiranoica que implicaba a fiscales en una trama criminal




elpais.com


----------



## kicorv (20 Jun 2021)

Por otro lado, interesantísimo artículo sobre el tema:









“Según el expediente Royuela, el fiscal de Cataluña organizó una trama de asesinatos”


La actualidad de Almería y su provincia desde un punto de vista liberal e independiente.




www.almeriahoy.com


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Jun 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *ATOCHA 55, LAS MARIETTAS Y RAMÓN LILLÓ: POLICÍA CLOACERO EN LA VIDA REAL Y EN EL CINE.*
> 
> 
> _Como prueba, las continuas peticiones de jueces italianos al Estado español, a cuenta del atentado de los abogados de Atocha. Se exigían nítidas explicaciones sobre cómo un jefe terrorista de Gladio/Ordine Nuovo, Pier Luigi Concutelli, poseía en su poder, después de ser detenido en Roma, una metralleta Marietta-Ingram idéntica a la que se usó para asesinar a los abogados laboralistas.
> ...




lo que me he reido con esta descripcion "

2) El policía Ramón Lillo, conocido actor de cine de películas infames, fue comisario jefe de la Audiencia Nacional.


----------



## javvi (20 Jun 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> lo que me he reido con esta descripcion "
> 
> 2) El policía Ramón Lillo, conocido actor de cine de películas infames, fue comisario jefe de la Audiencia Nacional.



Y galista. Amiguete de Amedo. Como dicen que la Realidad supera mil veces a la ficción, seguro que hacía de poli malo mucho mejor en la vida real que haciendo películas.


----------



## javvi (20 Jun 2021)

kicorv dijo:


> Por otro lado, interesantísimo artículo sobre el tema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comete un fallo el juez Presencia:
*Eso es muy fuerte y difícil de creer.*
_- ¿Recuerda a Alfonso de Borbón, el primo del rey que murió degollado mientras esquiaba? En los manuscritos aparece documentada su muerte. No murió esquiando. Manipularon el informe del forense. Hemos denunciado a Josep Arimany Manso, que era director de la clínica médico forense de Cataluña, por haber falsificado centenares de autopsias cobrando 2.000 euros por cada trabajito. Era imposible descubrir nada porque toda la investigación estaba amañada._

El Borbón que aparece en el ER es Alfono Borbón Medina (caso 557), con un parentesco un poco más lejano con la Familia Real. Según las notas le liquidaron en el 2005 y fue provocando un accidente automovilístico. Se trata de un encargo de Monzer Al Kassar, uno de los traficantes de drogas y armas más importantes a nivel mundial.
El primo del rey, degollado en una estación de ski en USA, es Alfonso de Borbón y Dampierre. No me cabe ninguna duda de que no fue un accidente. Pero es otro caso y muy anterior: en 1989

Debería ser más cauto el juez Presencia. Estos fallos tan gordos los van a usar en su contra.

Adjunto pdf del 501 al 600. Sobre todo porque hay un forero muy interesado en husmearlo, y como parece ser que tiene el ordenador destrozado, necesita un urgente formateo, le tardan horas en cargarse los pdfs. .Como ya me lo ha pedido varias veces, no nos podemos negar.




http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/601-700.pdf


----------



## javvi (20 Jun 2021)

*CASO 518. EDUARDO VIETA FARGAS. LOS MEJORES ALTAVOCES. INVENTOR DE PATENTES: UNA PROFESIÓN DE RIESGO.*

Tema pactado con la familia del fallecido. Fecha de defunción 22 de febrero del 2000. La mujer descartada porque en la ficha del registro civil consta como viudo.

Vieta audio, empresa de altavoces y auriculares, fue fundada por los hermanos ´Vieta: Eduardo y Francisco en 1954. En 1972 sacaron al mercado un producto, El Vieta Uno, que incluía todos los elementos de un equipo de Alta Fidelidad. Fue un éxito total que les lanzó al mercado internacional.

_Fue tal el éxito, que les permitió ampliar su departamento de Investigación y Desarrollo para competir en el mercado internacional: sus primeros éxitos fueron la pantalla acústica B-10.000, que diseñada por Ramón Benedito ofrece una audición tridimensional; y la pantalla acústica Vieta “L'Orfeo Prestige”_

En este caso no es el inventor de patentes el liquidado: Ramón Benedito, el socio de los hermanos Vieta , que ha seguido inventado y patentando aparatos relacionados con el sonido y las altas tecnologías.



http://www.oepm.es/export/sites/oepm/comun/documentos_relacionados/Publicaciones/monografias/LaPropIndusInfluExitoEmpresarial_2014/03_Fermax.pdf



Uno de sus productos estrella fue *la pantalla acústica “L'Orfeo Prestige” *_, que en 1988 logró el “Diapasón de Oro”, prestigioso galardón que distingue la excelencia acústica.





_

En el 2014, con el 60 aniversario de la fundación de la empresa familiar vuelven a fabricar el Orfeo Prestige.

Eduardo Vieta Fargas debió reinvertir parte de los beneficios del negocio familiar en una empresa inmobiliaria.: Manitol S.L.








VIETA FARGAS EDUARDO: Empresas y Cargos


Accede GRATIS a toda la información sobre VIETA FARGAS EDUARDO gracias al buscador de directivos. Últimos nombramientos en empresas, actividad y directivos relacionados.




www.infoempresa.com









La reedición de un clásico: “L'Orfeo Prestige”


Reedición de un clásico: L'Orfeo Prestige. 60 Aniversario de Vieta. Revista CEC.




www.revistacec.es







El pdf es el mismo del poste anterior de Alfonso de Borbón Medina. Del 501 al 600.


----------



## javvi (20 Jun 2021)

*CASO 564. FRANCISCO ALZOLA MEDINA. NO PATENTARON TORTILLAS, PREFIEREN MANTENER EL SECRETO.*

Otro que estorba al _hermanísimo_: Juan Guerra González. Fallecido el 3 de febrero del 2004. Desestabilizador cardiopulmonar. 







Francisco y su hermano Manuel fundaron el restaurante Maypa (de Manuel y Paco) en Jerez. 
Sus tortillas son conocidísimas en la ciudad de los tartesos. El negocio lo sigue llevando la familia. 
Tienen tres tapas estrella: _la carne mechá, la ensaladilla y el tortillón._
Curiosamente los hermanos Alzola se casaron con sendas hermanas: Josefa y Felisa Meseguer. La última es la que mantiene el secreto de las tortillas. 















La ruta del tortillón


Diversos bares de la Bahía de Cádiz y Jerez se han hecho famosos por sus grandes tortillas, algunas de las cuales se hacen desde hace más de 50 años Public



www.cosasdecome.es









Actos inscritos de BAR MAYPA SL en el BORME


Información GRATIS de BAR MAYPA SL con NIF/CIF B11618196. Administradores, depósitos de cuentas, actos publicados en el BORME.



www.infocif.es












Historia del bar Maypa de Jerez


El bar se fundó a mediados de los 50. Sigue conservando las tapas que le dieron fama: el tortillón de patatas, la ensaladilla y la carne mechá




cadiz.cosasdecome.es


----------



## javvi (20 Jun 2021)

*CASO 629. JAVIER NAVARRO NAVARRO. ENCARGO DEL GRAN ALBAÑIL DE ESPAÑA: LUIS SALAT GUSILS.*

A través de C. J. Villarejo, encargo personal del Gran Maestre de la Logia de España. Viniendo de tan alto el encargo, Mena le ordena a Ruiz que se esmere.
La fecha de defunción es el 19 de junio de 1992. Con este nombre y apellido duplicado no encontramos a nadie que haya muerto en el 92. Por el registro civil sabemos que le liquidaron con sólo cuarenta años. Y por su último domicilio: Mas Duran 37 de Barcelona debía ser de un nivel económico no muy alto.






Carrer del Mas Duran, 37 · Carrer del Mas Duran, 37, 08042 Barcelona


Carrer del Mas Duran, 37, 08042 Barcelona




www.google.com




:

Si nos situamos en el 92 el Gran Maestre de la Logia de España era Luis Salat Gusils. En el 94 le sustituyó Tomás Sarobe Piñeiro.
Con 81 años, el 1 de febrero de 1996, se reencontró con el Gran Arquitecto. Por tanto, es demasiado tarde para meterle en la cárcel.

El Gran Albañil era primo de *Carlos Ferrer Salat *(caso 534). Según el ER, el que fuera presidente del COE, fue envenenado por orden del SOE en el hotel ARCS de Barcelona en 1998.
También era primo de *José Vilarasau Salat, *que fue Presidente de La Caixa.

Desde joven, el Maestre, fue un enemigo declarado de España, es decir, independentista catalán. Durante la Segunda República militó en *ERC *y luego en el *Partit Nacionalista Català.*

En 1935 fue iniciado en la logia Themis n.º 13 de Barcelona y le dieron el nombre de otro masón enemigo de España: Bolivar.

Cuando llegaron las tropas nacionales a Barcelona tuvo que salir echando patas hacia Francia, como tantos otros. De Francia se traslado a Colombia, donde se cambió a la logia:_ Veritas Vincit n.º 13 y fue miembro de honor de la logia Unión n.º 9 de Cartagena de Indias y de la logia Tomás Cipriano Mosquera n.º 9 de Bogotá, ambas de la Gran Logia Nacional de Colombia. _

Al volver a España consiguió que la sede de La Gran Logia de España, se quedase en Barcelona, y no en Madrid.












Luis Salat Gusils - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org







http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/601-700.pdf


----------



## kicorv (20 Jun 2021)

Aquí tenéis un perfil en Facebook de quien yo juraría es el suyo (mirad los amigos que tiene):









Jose Maria Mena Alvarez


Jose Maria Mena Alvarez está en Facebook. Únete a Facebook para conectar con Jose Maria Mena Alvarez y otras personas que quizá conozcas. Facebook da a la gente el poder de compartir y hacer del...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 Jun 2021)

El caso ya lo nombran hasta en libros publicados


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 Jun 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *CASO 629. JAVIER NAVARRO NAVARRO. ENCARGO DEL GRAN ALBAÑIL DE ESPAÑA: LUIS SALAT GUSILS.*
> 
> A través de C. J. Villarejo, encargo personal del Gran Maestre de la Logia de España. Viniendo de tan alto el encargo, Mena le ordena a Ruiz que se esmere.
> La fecha de defunción es el 19 de junio de 1992. Con este nombre y apellido duplicado no encontramos a nadie que haya muerto en el 92. Por el registro civil sabemos que le liquidaron con sólo cuarenta años. Y por su último domicilio: Mas Duran 37 de Barcelona debía ser de un nivel económico no muy alto.
> ...





De Carlos Ferrer Salat había un rumor. Se decía que cuando la diñó en un hotel, estaba acompañado de una famosa a la que sacaron por la puerta de atrás, y la leyenda urbana ha dado posibles nombres de la "acompañante" en cuestión. Desde la venezolana calentorra y enana de apellido monárquico, con hijo de padre "desconocido", hasta cierta periodista femiprogre que ya habrá sobrepasado la cincuentena hace tiempo y tiene nombre de dinastía romana.


----------



## Bbuscandojusticia (21 Jun 2021)

En el canal Pedro Rodillo, Juan sale en la presunta fosa cuarta, de San Sebastián de los Reyes
En su Fb Persiguiendo criminales adjunta muchas imágenes



https://m.facebook.com/persiguiendocriminales/photos/pcb.885804371972342/885803628639083/


----------



## javvi (21 Jun 2021)

Bbuscandojusticia dijo:


> En el canal Pedro Rodillo, Juan sale en la presunta fosa cuarta, de San Sebastián de los Reyes
> En su Fb Persiguiendo criminales adjunta muchas imágenes
> 
> 
> ...



Desde luego, esa finca parece el lugar perfecto. Van llevando inquilinos discretamente y no se entera ni Dios.








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## javvi (21 Jun 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> De Carlos Ferrer Salat había un rumor. Se decía que cuando la diñó en un hotel, estaba acompañado de una famosa a la que sacaron por la puerta de atrás, y la leyenda urbana ha dado posibles nombres de la "acompañante" en cuestión. Desde la venezolana calentorra y enana de apellido monárquico, con hijo de padre "desconocido", hasta cierta periodista femiprogre que ya habrá sobrepasado la cincuentena hace tiempo y tiene nombre de dinastía romana.



¿De las de los Julios o Julias?


----------



## Uritorco (21 Jun 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> De Carlos Ferrer Salat había un rumor. Se decía que cuando la diñó en un hotel, estaba acompañado de una famosa a la que sacaron por la puerta de atrás, y la leyenda urbana ha dado posibles nombres de la "acompañante" en cuestión. Desde la venezolana calentorra y enana de apellido monárquico, con hijo de padre "desconocido", hasta cierta periodista femiprogre que ya habrá sobrepasado la cincuentena hace tiempo y tiene nombre de dinastía romana.



Este personaje fue uno de los primeros españoles en ingresar en la Comisión Trilateral en 1979, junto con Luis Maria Ansón, otro personajillo que también frecuentó esos cónclaves paramasónicos y rockefellianos. De hecho, del primero, se ha escrito que fue miembro de una logia británica. Visto sus vínculos familiares y empresariales, no sería de extrañar. Es un tipo que solo vivía para los negocios. Conocida fue la trayectoria de su aventura financiera en el Banco de Europa, que fundó en 1973. Concebido como un banco de inversión internacional y de gestión de patrimonios, tuvo una vida corta y desafortunada, y acabó vendiéndose en 1994 a la Caixa de Pensions, donde Ferrer Salat encontró la ayuda de su amigo Juan Antonio Samaranch y de su primo Josep Vilarasau Salat, que era el director general de la poderosa entidad financiera.










Trece españoles ingresarán en la Trilateral el próximo día 21


Trece representantes del mundo empresarial y bancario español ingresarán el próximo día 21 de abril, en la Trilateral, una de las organizaciones más i



www.google.com












Ferrer Salat preside la delegación española en la Trilateral


La polémica Comisión Trilateral, que agrupa a los líderes del mundo político y económico de Estados Unidos, Europa occidental y Japón, inicia este fin



www.google.com


----------



## javvi (21 Jun 2021)

*CASO 089. ANDES CABOT BASSEDAS. INVENTOR DE PATENTES. UNA PROFESIÓN DE RIESGO.*

Acuerdo económico con la familia. Fallecido el 24 de agosto del 2005. Solicitud de una patente en 1956 junto a Jorge Salicrú Vila.

*UN MECANISMO DE CAMBIO DE VELOCIDADES PROGRESIVO PARA MOTOCICLETAS LIGERAS.
Mecanismo de cambio de velocidades progresivo para motocicletas ligeras que se caracteriza esencialmente por el hecho de estar constituido por un perfil en ángulo que obra de soporte de los componentes del referido cambio





*









UN MECANISMO DE CAMBIO DE VELOCIDADES PROGRESIVO PARA MOTOCICLETAS… (10)


Mecanismo de cambio de velocidades progresivo para motocicletas ligeras que se caracteriza esencialmente por el hecho de estar constituido por un perfil en ángulo que obra de soporte de los componentes del referido cambio, determinados por una…




patentados.com


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 Jun 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Este personaje fue uno de los primeros españoles en ingresar en la Comisión Trilateral en 1979, junto con Luis Maria Ansón, otro personajillo que también frecuentó esos cónclaves paramasónicos y rockefellianos. De hecho, del primero, se ha escrito que fue miembro de una logia británica. Visto sus vínculos familiares y empresariales, no sería de extrañar. Es un tipo que solo vivía para los negocios. Conocida fue la trayectoria de su aventura financiera en el Banco de Europa, que fundó en 1973. Concebido como un banco de inversión internacional y de gestión de patrimonios, tuvo una vida corta y desafortunada, y acabó vendiéndose en 1994 a la Caixa de Pensions, donde Ferrer Salat encontró la ayuda de su amigo Juan Antonio Samaranch y de su primo Josep Vilarasau Salat, que era el director general de la poderosa entidad financiera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Del olímpico barcelonés, casado con una señora muy elegante de nombre vasco, de la cual enviudó, se han dicho rumores también que son telita. Cómo qué en la ciudad condal aparecían pintadas que le nombraban y decían "pederasta". De esto hace muchos años, las fotos de las pintadas rularon por algunos foros. 

No me extrañaría que fuera mandilón también el tipo este. Todos estos están en el ajo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 Jun 2021)

javvi dijo:


> ¿De las de los Julios o Julias?




Digamos de esa dinastías que comentas. Primero el rumor lo leí de esa, luego decían que no, que era la venezolana.


----------



## javvi (22 Jun 2021)

*Juan Escudero pasea por la zona de la 4 fosa en San Sebastián de los Reyes*

Comentarios de Santiago Royuela y respuesta de Escudero, eso creo.


*Santiago Royuela Samit*
hace 1 día
_Así me gusta Juan!!!!!! a ver si hay suerte cojones y entonces ya no hará falta la querella ni demsotrarles nada....lo tendrán en las narices!!! ánimos!!!



Gracias Santiago, pero creo que no es el sitio. He hablado con familiares de los dueños de la posible finca, no parece que desgraciadamente sea el sitio, jamás se alquiló según ellos, toda la pinta de que decían la verdad, la única posibilidad, porque la finca como veréis encaja por todos los lados, ( casa destartalada, no completamente vallada pero si delimitada a muy pocos kilometros de San Sebastián de los Reyes, y mucho terreno 20 hectáreas de hecho, kilometro 21, 200 finca 25 parece ser), es que El sargento Ruiz engañara a Mena diciendo que había alquilado algo y luego lo que hizo es quedarse el dinero y articular un campo de BiciCros, y con esa escusa meter allí excavadoras, por esa época hubo movimientos y traspases de tierra luego se abandono al poco tiempo quien sabe?, al menos de ser este el sitio esta vigilado o lo garantizo, nadie podrá remover allí tierra de forma silenciosa. Os dejo en el ultimo post de Persiguiendo Criminales las fotos insitu hechas hoy , y las vistas desde Google Maps.https://www.facebook.com/persiguiendocriminales/photos/pcb.885804371972342/885803628639083/_



*TERRENOS DEL EJERCITO EN PLENO SAN SEBASTIAN DE LOS REYES. PARQUE DE LA MARINA ¿CEMENTERIO DE EXTRATERRESTRES O DE INQUILINOS?











Parque de la marina cerca de san sebastian de los reyes







www.google.com




*


----------



## javvi (22 Jun 2021)

*PROSOVIÉTICOS (LISTER) Y EUROCOMUNISTAS (CARRILLO). ATOCHA 55.*

Para Don @Peritta: el video donde le contaba lo de Atocha 55 debe andar perdido entre más de cien. Pero, afortunadamente, Don Alberto lo vuelve a contar en una entrevista.




Como anécdota, cuando Alberto Royuela se fue a vivir a Barcelona, tuvo como vecino/a a el/la artista Carmen de Mairena (minuto 12) e hicieron una buena amistad,


----------



## javvi (23 Jun 2021)

*Saludos a los suscriptores y novedades del Expediente Royuela*



Propuesta política interesante de Santiago Royuela: el PAME, Partido Antimasónico Español. Me apunto.


----------



## Peritta (23 Jun 2021)

Allá va la despedida al estilo de mi tierra: al que nace le bautizan y al que se muere le entierran y éste foro no está muerto sino mal enterrado.
Creo que esta es la última posta que voy a escribir por aquí.

Yo lo he intentado. Diez mil veces lo he intentado y la mayoría de las veces me lo he currado pero ni por ésas, este foro sigue sin levantar cabeza.

Somos los mismos cuatro gatos de siempre y, éso sí, muchas multinikes que acaparan espacio y protagonismo, aunque no sé muy bien con qué fines pero me barrunto que su intención es hacernos creer que hay muchos usuarios y que este foro tiene muchos lectores.

Lo malo es que todos sabemos que en Espain se lee mu poco.

Este foro es prueba de ello, pues algunos no se leen ni los hilos donde intervienen -incluso si la mayoría de las postas son de un sola frase- y preguntan algo que ya han preguntado y se ha respondido unas pocas postas más atrás, o repiten el mismo "melafo" o "son sus costumbres" que ya han dicho otros usuarios.

No sé a qué viene ese ansia de protagonismo hermosos míos, en un foro anónimo ya ves tú. No sé a qué vienen esas ganas de intervenir por intervenir... y las más de las veces sin gracia o sin decir nada que no sepamos. ¿Es postureo?. ¿Vanidad de vanidades y solo vanidad, o es que lo de los 20 cts es verdad?.

¿Pagan más en Burbuja que en la Tuiter o en la Facebook?.

Y luego están las mañas del Calopez, que cambia los hilos de subforo cuando le parece y, como se ve, no ha puesto chincheta ni ha destacado a éste que gana por goleada a la mayoría de los hilos.

Yo me voy, ésto se ha infantilizado mucho y no quiero acabar orinado, no sea que los de la próstata se piensen cualquier cosa y me quieran dar otra vez por culo.

-Diga treinta y tres. Me dijo el proctólogo.
-33.
-No, pero empiece por el 1.
-Qué cabrón.






¿Qué clase de caterva tiene que ser la PSOE para que el Juan Guerra, ya desprestigiado y sin mando en plaza, o el Bermejo, antes incluso de haber sido nombrado ministro, tiren de los hilos de Mena y lo pongan en marcha?.
Incluso cuando éste ya estaba jubilado y había otra Fiscal General de Cataluña, la Mª Teresa Compte Masach, pero transcurrieron unos meses entre que se jubila Mena y la otra toma posesión oficial del cargo.

Se conoce que la jubilación les pilla con el pie cambiado.









Conde-Pumpido propondrá a Teresa Compte como nueva fiscal jefe de Cataluña


ABCMADRID. Un paso adelante más para que la fiscal Teresa Compte Massachs, de tendencia progresista, sea la sucesora de José María Mena. El fiscal general del Estado, Cándido Conde-Pumpido, anunció



www.abc.es





Éso sí, estuvo en cargo hasta 2012 que le sucede Martín Rodriguez Sol y éste estuvo solo un año en el cargo porque dimitió por la cosa secesionista (otros dicen independentista, pero es que yo lo miro desde el otro lado).
Luego estuvo un tal Romero de Tejada, de encaste conservador, que se murió en 2017.
Desde entonces el jefe de los fiscales de Cataluña es Franciso Bañeres Santos.

En la jefatura judicial de Cataluña estaba la Mª Eugenia Alegret de encaste conservador desde el 2004 y ahí estuvo hasta el 2010, sucediendo al Guillem Vidal que estuvo desde 1994 hasta el 2004.
Del 2010 al 2016 está Miguel Angel Gimeno Jubero. Y desde 2016 hasta hoy está Jose María Barrientos.

Pero los jueces no responden a una estructura jerárquica como los fiscales.

Bueno, ...éso dicen ellos.

El caso es que siempre se puede apelar, como le sucedió a nuestro policía Jose Antonio Serrano, y entonces lo que diga un juez pasa a ser papel mojado si otro juez admite a trámite la apelación.
Total que te pueden empurar por lo mismo las veces que quieran y ninguno estamos exentos.

Ascodesengaño da todo ese gremio. Menuda pringadera.



Bueno, aquí os quedáis, yo más o menos ya he dicho lo que tenía que decir y no quiero ser pesao. Escribiré por ahí esporádicamente si me entra el mono, o mejor escribiré un libro, que hay, bueno, había, alguien a quien se lo debo don @javvi y usté ya se debe de barruntar quién.

_______________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Jun 2021)

Me esta encantando el libro Cal Viva de Amedo, pero lo que mas me llama la atencion es que no es
nada como se ve en las pelis de expediente X o Munich donde los terroristas y contraterroristas actuan
impune y perfectamente de forma intrazable.

Aqui eran unos incompetentes que no daban una, costaban millones de euros al Estado y encima les pillaba siempre la poli gabacha para rematar. A uno le metieron la perpetua y aparecio ahorcado ( otro que sabia demasiado???) en su celda gabacha.

( o la masoneria que dirije todo esto, los vendia, que eso me cuadra mas).

Cualquier escuadron de ultraderechistas autonomos bien armados hubiese podido hacer una limpia como Dios manda,
y encima gratis o si no un escuadron de legionarios.

Tambien me llama la atencion y me pregunto porque enterraron a Lasa y Zabala en un desierto de Alicante frecuentado por moteros y locos
del volante y coches rapidos llamado Busot cuando los liquidaron a 800 kms de ahi. ¿Alguien sabe algo?

No tenian acaso bosques frondosos cerca de Inchaurrondo que encima se los llevan a un desierto que, literalmente, parece de las peliculas de vaqueros de Almeria a 800 kms de dicho cuartel? Cualquiera sabe que ahi un cadaver en un sitio tan seco va a tardar mas en podrirse que en un bosque frondoso donde llueve a diario y donde si se te cae una moneda, no la encuentras ni tu mismo de las hierbas que hay en vez de en un puto desierto donde no hay ni matorrales y encima lleno de escopeteros cazaconejos.

Foto de Busot:


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (23 Jun 2021)




----------



## ikergutierrez (23 Jun 2021)

Un cadaver o dos, necesitas moverlos en vehiculos.
Los bosques frondosos, en zonas semihabitadas, o por caminos controlados por caserios hostiles o recelosos, no es un buen sitio para que dos todoterrenos con 4 hombres con acento andaluz, se pongan a remover tierra 1 hora y pasen otra hora yendo y viniendo, por caminos rurales poco frecuentados por vehiculos, y plagados de montañeros, seteros, cazadores como puede ser gipuzkoa, o todo el cantabrico.
Meterlos en un todoterreno o furgoneta, en 8 horas de autopista estas en Valencia, y luego un sitio conocido, con tierra movida y con movimiento de vehiculos ocasional, es una buena opcion, para enterrar al mediodia lo que mataste la noche anterior.
que este a 30 km o 600km, no es un factor determinante si el transporte es seguro y te garantiza un enterramiento controlado en una zona conocida.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Jun 2021)

ikergutierrez dijo:


> Un cadaver o dos, necesitas moverlos en vehiculos.
> Los bosques frondosos, en zonas semihabitadas, o por caminos controlados por caserios hostiles o recelosos, no es un buen sitio para que dos todoterrenos con 4 hombres con acento andaluz, se pongan a remover tierra 1 hora y pasen otra hora yendo y viniendo, por caminos rurales poco frecuentados por vehiculos, y plagados de montañeros, seteros, cazadores como puede ser gipuzkoa, o todo el cantabrico.
> Meterlos en un todoterreno o furgoneta, en 8 horas de autopista estas en Valencia, y luego un sitio conocido, con tierra movida y con movimiento de vehiculos ocasional, es una buena opcion, para enterrar al mediodia lo que mataste la noche anterior.
> que este a 30 km o 600km, no es un factor determinante si el transporte es seguro y te garantiza un enterramiento controlado en una zona conocida.




No me convence mucho, yo que voy de senderismo veo sitios que no estan muy apartados de autovias de gran paso que digo, aqui entierras a alguien directamente del maletero y no lo encuentran ni los gusanos. Mequinenza style

edito añado esto









NARCO-TERRORISMO (G.A.L.): los mercenarios de la OAS en España.


Breve paseo por las cloacas del Ministerio del Interior de España Los mercenarios de la OAS Además de fascistas italianos, la transición española también llenó las cloacas oficiales de mercenarios …




ns55dnred.fr


----------



## javvi (24 Jun 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> o lo he intentado. Diez mil veces lo he intentado y la mayoría de las veces me lo he currado pero ni por ésas, este foro sigue sin levantar cabeza.



Doy fe. Bastante ha durado, las cosas como son. A mí me quedan como media docena de bocetos que tendría que terminar, pero eso implica un esfuerzo, y cada vez me da más pereza. ¿Para qué? Como dice usted: en España no se lee. Si de lo que se trata es de colgar novedades y noticias, ya está el Grupo Facebook del Expediente Royuela, que es mucho más eficaz para tal propósito.


Peritta dijo:


> o mejor escribiré un libro, que hay, bueno, había, alguien a quien se lo debo don @javvi y usté ya se debe de barruntar quién.



Ya le dije, en cierta ocasión, que podré ser aplicado, pero un tanto torpe o corto. No sé a quién se refiere. lo primero que he pensado es: ¿se ha muerto Zougham? ¿le han suicidado? He buscado noticias y no he encontrado nada. Debe seguir vivo. Teniendo en cuenta que lleva la friolera de diecisiete años en prisión, incluyendo el tiempo de prisión preventiva, nada más producirse los atentados. le quedan sólo 42.900 años de cárcel para cumplir los 42.917 que le cayeron. Habría que restar algunos meses , pero tampoco vamos a pegarnos por el pico.
De verdad, no caigo quién pueda ser la persona a la que va a dedicar su libro.


----------



## javvi (24 Jun 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> No me convence mucho, yo que voy de senderismo veo sitios que no estan muy apartados de autovias de gran paso que digo, aqui entierras a alguien directamente del maletero y no lo encuentran ni los gusanos. Mequinenza style



Yo creo que no tiene tanto que ver con la frondosidad del terreno, como con el control político-policial del lugar. En cualquier provincia se puede encontrar un lugar adecuado. Las provincias de Guipúzcoa y Vizcaya eran territorio hostil. Por ahí andaba el malvado Arzallus, el que recogía los frutos del árbol que agitaba ETA, la Ertzaintza ya estaba funcionando en los tiempos del secuestro de Lasa y Zabala.
Intramuros del cuartel del GAL verde estaban seguros, podían hacer lo que quisiesen: Pero fuera, había demasiado riesgo. Imagino que en Busot tenían contactos en los que podían confiar. Desde el 83 hasta el 95 tuvieron el mismo alcalde socialista.
Hubo en detalle que me llamó la atención de las tres localizaciones de las fosas: Almacellas, Vinaroz y Mequinenza. En los tres había alcaldes que llevaban muchos años en el consistorio. Alcaldes o alcaldesas que eran hijos, o hermanas, de anteriores alcaldes. Como una endogamia, productos de muchos años, donde todo está controlado, donde el personal puede ser de máxima confianza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Jun 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Yo creo que no tiene tanto que ver con la frondosidad del terreno, como con el control político-policial del lugar. En cualquier provincia se puede encontrar un lugar adecuado. Las provincias de Guipúzcoa y Vizcaya eran territorio hostil. Por ahí andaba el malvado Arzallus, el que recogía los frutos del árbol que agitaba ETA, la Ertzaintza ya estaba funcionando en los tiempos del secuestro de Lasa y Zabala.
> Intramuros del cuartel del GAL verde estaban seguros, podían hacer lo que quisiesen: Pero fuera, había demasiado riesgo. Imagino que en Busot tenían contactos en los que podían confiar. Desde el 83 hasta el 95 tuvieron el mismo alcalde socialista.
> Hubo en detalle que me llamó la atención de las tres localizaciones de las fosas: Almacellas, Vinaroz y Mequinenza. En los tres había alcaldes que llevaban muchos años en el consistorio. Alcaldes o alcaldesas que eran hijos, o hermanas, de anteriores alcaldes. Como una endogamia, productos de muchos años, donde todo está controlado, donde el personal puede ser de máxima confianza.




Curiosamente en Alicante y muy cerca de Busot, donde los cadaveres de cal viva, estaba la clinica mental de... ta chaaan, Calvé, el gobernador civil sociata y psiquiatra de Alicante, el que segun algunos, fue el padre de Alcasser y donde en esa clinica tambien desaparecio misteriosamente una muchacha... que yo siempre he pensado que se la llevaron para masonadas.

El dicho Calve segun internet habia mangado junto, creo que con Solana, 500 kilos de perica decomisada y el CNI se habia hartado de el y liquidaod. La muerte oficial es cancer... parece que era otro que sabia demasiado... Esto lo decia el tambien defenestrado JIB


----------



## javvi (25 Jun 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Curiosamente en Alicante y muy cerca de Busot, donde los cadaveres de cal viva, estaba la clinica mental de... ta chaaan, Calvé, el gobernador civil sociata y psiquiatra de Alicante, el que segun algunos, fue el padre de Alcasser y donde en esa clinica tambien desaparecio misteriosamente una muchacha... que yo siempre he pensado que se la llevaron para masonadas.
> 
> El dicho Calve segun internet habia mangado junto, creo que con Solana, 500 kilos de perica decomisada y el CNI se habia hartado de el y liquidaod. La muerte oficial es cancer... parece que era otro que sabia demasiado... Esto lo decia el tambien defenestrado JIB



Apuesto a que Lasa y Zabala no eran los únicos inquilinos en aquella zona recóndita.
Unos cuarenta km de Alfaz del Pi hasta Busot.
Gloria Martínez; desaparecida el jueves, 30 de octubre de 1992. Dos semanas y un día después: el viernes 13 de noviembre de 1992 desaparecen Mirian, Toñi y Desiré en Alcácer, cercanías de Valencia.

Gobernador civil de Alicante: Alfonso Calvé Pérez.



https://boe.es/boe/dias/1992/12/07/pdfs/A41608-41608.pdf




https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1995/07/15/pdfs/A21773-21773.pdf


----------



## Debunker (25 Jun 2021)

Siento que te vayas @Peritta, espero que sigas leyendo aquí , yo no comento como veis, pero os leo y os animo con lo único que puedo, los thanks,.

En Burbuja aunque aparentemente hay foreros conservadores o de derechas, no deben serlo o actúan extrañamente, a mi me sorprende que decenas de cosas de los medios oficiales y con denuncias de corrupción de la PSOE , no se abran hilos y si se abren no van allá de más de dos páginas los comentarios y desaparecen, en cambio todo lo que dicen los sociatas en contra de otros partidos a través de sus medios lo machacan con cientos de comentarios e hilos muy exitosos.

España se va al carajo y con ella nosotros, todos sin distinción , parece como si nos hubieran invadido el cerebro y solo tuviéramos serrín en vez de neuronas , el ambiente es desolador e irrespirable, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## corto maltes (25 Jun 2021)

En cualquier finca como las que elije el Ruiz y el Mena, a cuatro metros de profundidad.. y si un dia alguien excava una piscina y salen.. siempre habra un forense diciendo que son de la guerra civil..

y santas pascuas..


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Jun 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Siento que te vayas @Peritta, espero que sigas leyendo aquí , yo no comento como veis, pero os leo y os animo con lo único que puedo, los thanks,.
> 
> En Burbuja aunque aparentemente hay foreros conservadores o de derechas, no deben serlo o actúan extrañamente, a mi me sorprende que decenas de cosas de los medios oficiales y con denuncias de corrupción de la PSOE , no se abran hilos y si se abren no van allá de más de dos páginas los comentarios y desaparecen, en cambio todo lo que dicen los sociatas en contra de otros partidos a través de sus medios lo machacan con cientos de comentarios e hilos muy exitosos.
> 
> España se va al carajo y con ella nosotros, todos sin distinción , parece como si nos hubieran invadido el cerebro y solo tuviéramos serrín en vez de neuronas , el ambiente es desolador e irrespirable, pero es lo que hay.




Se ha pirado el colega Perritas? no jodas?

causa? le ha dado una neura?

no nos abandones !!!

retroceder nunca 

RENDIRSE JAMAS


----------



## Tigershark (25 Jun 2021)

yo siempre le echo un ojo al tema , no estáis solos coño lo que pasa que no tengo nada relevante que decir.perrita no te vayas que te lo pierdes.saludos al resto.


----------



## javvi (28 Jun 2021)

*CONTROL DE LOS MEDIOS: JESÚS CEBERIO GALARDI, DIRECTOR DE EL PAÍS. ANTONIO FRANCO ESTADELLA, DIRECTOR DE EL PERIÓDICO DE CATALUNYA. LAS PORTADAS DE EL 11 DE MARZO DEL 2004 APUNTADO A ETA. ¿LE TENDIERON UNA TRAMPA A AZNAR?*

Vemos en uno de los últimos videos de Santiago Royuela las notas de los pagos a estos dos directores de periódicos: El País y El Periódico de Catalunya. A partir de enero del 2004 empiezan a cobrar en una cuenta de Monterrey que llaman Flopper. Antes cobraban en metálico. Alguno de los recaderos se presentaban en el despacho con un sobre: un Ruiz o un
De la Serrana.



Durante todo el año 2004 y parte de el 2005 ambos directores reciben un pago mensual de 10.000 €. El encabezamiento de las notas de Mena a Ruiz dice: CONTROL DE LOS MEDIOS.
Jesús Ceberio Galardi y Antonio Franco Estadella eran directores de El País y de El Periódico de Catalunya, respectivamente, en un día tan señalado como el 11 de marzo del 2004.

Recientemente, el ex presidente José María Aznar, con el 25 aniversario de su llegada a la Moncloa, le concedió una entrevista a Jordi Évole, el que le masajea la espalda a José María Mena Álvarez.

En esa entrevista, como era de esperar, se habló de los atentados del 11 de marzo del 2004. Aznar se defiende como puede y menciona a Antonio García Ferreras y al director de El País de aquellos años, que es Ceberio.

Recordemos que la idea generalizada, que se ha instalado, es que el Gobierno en funciones trató de engañar a los españoles, intentado hacernos creer que el atentado lo había cometido ETA, al mismo tiempo que nos ocultaban que había sido AL QAEDA, o como le rectificaría el Tribunal Supremo a la Audiencia Nacional: una célula islámica independiente.

Évole le recuerda a Aznar que el 11m hizo una ronda de llamadas a los directores de los periódicos diciéndoles que el atentado lo había cometido ETA. y que la respuesta de el director de El País es que ellos también tenían la misma información.
Aznar también recuerda que el jefe de Évole en La Sexta: Ferreras, por entonces director de informativos de la cadena SER, informó de que tenía en sus manos las fotos de los tres terroristas etarras que habían cometido el atentado. Aznar se pregunta si se podrán recuperar las grabaciones de aquel día.



Sobre la conversación de Aznar y Ceberio tenemos la versión del entonces portavoz del Gobierno (en funciones) Eduardo Zaplana, en carta abierta a El País, y la respuesta del director del mismo, que se publicaron pocos días después del atentado: el 27 de marzo del 2004.
El País, en su edición especial (recordemos que por entonces la prensa de papel seguía siendo mayoritaria) puso en portada: MATANZA DE ETA EN MADRID. En los días posteriores: 19 y 21 el director de El País publicó sendas disculpas a los lectores por el error (oficialmente ya no era ETA). Se excusa echándole el balón a Aznar. Fue el presidente el que le llevó al error.

*Versión de Eduardo Zaplana:*
-El presidente del Gobierno llama a los medios de comunicación entre las 13:05 y las 13:30 del día 11 de marzo.
-Se pone en contacto con Jesús Ceberio a las 13:10.
-Aznar le transmite a Ceberio lo mismo que a los otros directores de periódicos: le niega toda credibilidad a Otegui y le informa de que el Gobierno maneja la hipótesis principal de la autoría de ETA.
-Le recuerda a Ceberio que antes que Aznar, varios políticos, incluso él mismo, en esa conversación, manejaban la misma hipótesis (Ibarretxe, Zapatero, etc).
-La prueba de que el director de El País estaba convencido de la autoría de ETA es que la hora de esa edición especial de El País es las 13:00. Según Zaplana la llamada del presidente es 10 minutos después. Además hay que tener en cuenta los tiempos de redacción, composición e impresión, bastante antes de la llamada del presidente tenían que haber tomado la decisión.
-En esa edición especial se menciona a ETA más de veinte veces.

*Versión de Jesús Ceberio:

-*Ceberio tenía preparada otra portada: "MATANZA TERRORISTA EN MADRID".Al final, la cambia por "MATANZA DE ETA EN MADRID". El motivo del error tenía su fundamento en una breve conversación con el presidente del Gobierno: José María Aznar. Esto es lo que expuso Ceberio en la sección de la defensora del lector de su periódico, el pasado domingo 16 con la consiguiente pedida de disculpas al lector por el error.
-Quien hizo pública la llamada fue Aznar en la rueda de prensa del viernes 12. Además fueron dos: a las 13:06 (13:10 según Zaplana) y otra a las 20:31.
-Según Ceberio a las 12:59 el Secretario de Estado de Comunicación del Gobierno, Alfredo Timmermans, le devuleve una llamada a Ceberio que éste le había hecho dos minutos antes (12:57). Ceberio le pregunta a Timermans la versión del Gobierno puesto que estaban a punto de cerrar la edición especial.
-Timermans le informa de que el Gobierno tiene la absoluta seguridad de la autoría de ETA. y de que, además, lo iban a anunciar en diez minutos.
-Señala los antecedentes: atentado frustrado de ETA en Chamartín la Nochebuena anterior, caravana de Cañaveras, informes de los Servicios de Inteligencia.
-En el sistema informático del diario figura las 13:02 con el nuevo titular.
-Tres minutos después entra la llamada de Aznar. Exactamente a las 13.06.45 y tiene una duración de 1 minuto y 51 segundos.
-El argumento de Aznar es el mismo que el de Timermans, que ha llamado unos minutos antes.
-El presidente habla de absoluta certeza de la autoría de ETA, no de hipótesis principal.









Carta dirigida a Jesús Ceberio


Carta dirigida a Jesús Ceberio, director de EL PAÍS, por Eduardo Zaplana, ministro portavoz del Gobierno y respuesta de Jesús Ceberio (EL PAIS, 27/03/04): Carta de Eduardo Zaplana Muy señor mío: De…




www.almendron.com





Hay que ser muy ingenuo para no pensar que esas conversaciones no están grabadas por ambas partes. Lamentablemente, nadie se decide a hacerlas públicas.

En cualquier caso: ¿Es creíble que sea Aznar el que forzó a un diario como El País los titulares de la portada en la edición especial de un día tan importante en la reciente historia de España?
Entre "ATENTADO TERRORISTA EN MADRID" y "ATENTADO DE ETA EN MADRID" ¿No había ninguna otra posibilidad? Sabemos que los diarios cuando les interesa, bien que recurren a otras posibilidades como: "EL GOBIERNO TIENE LA ABSOLUTA CERTEZA DE QUE LA AUTORÍA DEL ATENTADO ES DE ETA". ¿Por qué no escogieron este tercer titular, cuando lo hacen tan a menudo cada vez que les conviene?

Dándole un repaso a las portadas de los diarios principales en ese 11 de marzo del 2004 sólo se encuentran tres que apunten directamente a ETA: El País, El Periódico de Catalunya y el ABC.
Recordemos que durante el juicio de la Casa de Campo los defensores de la versión oficial fueron El País (1º más vendido) y el ABC (3º más vendido) contra El Mundo (2º más vendido).
He comprobado personalmente que la gente de izquierdas, defensores de la versión oficial, lectores de El País y seguidores de otros medios de izquierdas, no tienen ni idea de que su principal aliado era el ABC, un diario que se supone conservador y de derechas.













La portada de El Periódico de Catalunya, en la que se dice: EL 11M DE ETA ha desaparecido de la red. La hemos encontrado, milagrosamente, en la página todocolección en la que alguien vende ejemplares de ambos: El País y El Periódico de Catalunya por 100 €.






11-m dos ejemplares del diario el pais y el per - Comprar Periódico El País: números antiguos en todocoleccion - 53661783


Comprar Periódico El País: números antiguos. 11-m dos ejemplares del diario el pais y el periódico de cataluña atribuyendo a eta el atentado.. Lote 53661783




www.todocoleccion.net


----------



## javvi (28 Jun 2021)

*El fiscal Mena intentó robar en casa de Royuela. Persecución sistemática desde la justicia.*


----------



## javvi (28 Jun 2021)

*El fiscal Mena mandó asesinar a un "topo" que colocó a Royuela*


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Jun 2021)

Y tienes el ojt como el fuelle de un acordeon.

Lo certifica: Mena el pena


----------



## Uritorco (2 Jul 2021)

Vídeo subido hace dos días. Me extraña que nadie lo haya dejado aun por aquí.


----------



## Uritorco (2 Jul 2021)

Último vídeo subido hace media hora.


----------



## Kolobok (2 Jul 2021)

Esto del expediente Royuela no va a ningún lado, han entrado en un bucle infinito.


----------



## Debunker (3 Jul 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Esto del expediente Royuela no va a ningún lado, han entrado en un bucle infinito.




El gran problema es que esta denuncia e información, ha surgido en el peor momento posible, de estos últimos 40 años, que digo 40 años, 100 años.

La pandemia lo ocupa todo, al margen hay conflictos de todo tipo mundialmente, inestabilidad y futuro incierto lo mires por donde lo mires, la población está dispersa y confundida, no hay energía para más


----------



## Uritorco (3 Jul 2021)

El último vídeo de hoy. A los pesimistas decirles que el Expediente avanza paso a paso, con más información comprometedora y futuras acciones.


----------



## Tigershark (3 Jul 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Esto del expediente Royuela no va a ningún lado, han entrado en un bucle infinito.



Pienso igual pero es lógico han comprado a todos los medios , esto del cosa del pueblo, si todos hablaramos del expediente con los conocidos igual cambiaba algo.


----------



## Peritta (4 Jul 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El último vídeo de hoy. A los pesimistas decirles que el Expediente avanza paso a paso, con más información comprometedora y futuras acciones.



Pffff.

No sé si será un pedo pero ha olido muy mal. Me ha olido a que las notas las van escribiendo sobre la marcha. Que cuando tengan seguro qué van a decir las empezarán a escribir.
¿Antes la N'dragueta y ahora la Camorra?. 

No, si no descarto que también haya colombianos y/o venezolanos. Pero, ¿por qué no nos han enseñado esas notas antes?. ¿Era más importante Jaroslav que la Camorra o la N'dragueta?. ¿Por qué no nos apabullan con notas si tienen 30.000 y hace ya tiempo que lo tienen que tener todo fotocopiado o escaneado?. 

-¿Mañana, mañana os lo traigo?. Pffff.

Las notas no tienen por qué venir físicamente de Francia, que pueden mandar su imágenes por correo electrónico.

¿Por qué no hemos visto una foto de lo capturado en la clínica del doctor Morín?, a ver si hay también cintas de audio y fotos o vídeos, además de los objetos personales de los de la operación Chumi. 

Bien está que hayan troceado el archivo para no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta, pero en ese caso que enseñen varias fotos caramba.

No sé, yo he sido piloto jubilado de chemtrails y también he troleado, de modo que aquí me parece ser víctima de un troleo.




¿Que prefiere la Camorra a la fiscalía corrupta?. ¿Que no quiere insultar a la delincuencia?. ¿Éste está tonto o está mu tonto?. Fijo que este vídeo se lo mandan borrar.

Ni Camorra ni fiscalía corrupta coño. Ni maffias ni logias joder. Al fin y al cabo es lo mismo y Mena metió o quiso meter a los de la N'dragueta en la masonería. Lo que pasa es que entre los de la Camorra los cambios de fiscal son así, como de aquella manera, más épicos, y se llevan sus secretos a la tumba más rápido que pronto. 
En cualquier caso por ahí he leído que las mafias del sur de Italia aparecen por la dejadez e indolencia de los virreyes españoles que gobernaron aquellas tierras durante siglos, perpetuándose las injusticias sin corregir. 

Somos porteras, jodías porteras Santi, a mucha honra por otra parte. No podemos hacer otra cosa, hay que darle tres cuartos al pregonero. Desde el 11-M la soberanía no la ostenta El Pueblo sino la administración y no somos _naide_ ni pintamos ná.
No estamos organizados.  
A las catacumbas, a las catacumbas.

Si quieres ir por la vía judicial contra ellos eres muy dueño de ir contra la administración por los canales de la administración, pero danos antes toda la información a nosotros, que esos son capaces de echarle paencima el secreto de sumario y no nos íbamos a enterar de ya más ná.

Bendito país de porteras. 

__________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (5 Jul 2021)




----------



## Uritorco (6 Jul 2021)

Acaban de subirlo ahora mismito.


----------



## Kolobok (7 Jul 2021)

Que tomadura de pelo es esto?


----------



## Debunker (7 Jul 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Que tomadura de pelo es esto?




Atónita me hallo, ni en sueños ....


----------



## MagdalenaCruella (7 Jul 2021)

Canal ya monetizado, por cierto.


----------



## Debunker (8 Jul 2021)

Que cosas, ninguna reacción en este foro al sorprendente último vídeo, ni para negar ni para afirmar, nadie tiene opinión sobre ello?


----------



## Uritorco (8 Jul 2021)

No acabo de entender que tiene de sorprendente este último vídeo. La información que aportan ha de ser veraz. De eso no nos cabe la menor duda a estas alturas. Pues nada, cien milloncejos más para el equipo de Mena.


----------



## kozioł (8 Jul 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Que cosas, ninguna reacción en este foro al sorprendente último vídeo, ni para negar ni para afirmar, nadie tiene opinión sobre ello?



Yo soy de la misma opinión que Kolobok. Ya veo que le ha dejado su razonable comentario en el canal.

*Me bajo en esta parada.*

El expediente, señores, tiene la pinta de ser* una tomadura de pelo de las gordas.
Ya se habían pasado con lo de las fosas, pero esto bate todas las marcas.* Me han estafado bien, y lamento todo el tiempo perdido con este asunto y la propaganda que he llegado a hacer en mi círculo personal.
Aunque no veía las pruebas definitivas, más allá del supuesto famoso archivo presentado en los vídeos, el relato y la idiosincrasia de los personajes me pareció coherente y plausible en sus limitaciones. *Lo de las fosas olía ya mal. Pero nunca mais.*

Seguí en su tiempo todo el asunto del pucherazo y fraude electoral 2020 en EEUU, y el falso "golpe de estado". *Nunca me creí toda la movida desinformativa de "Q". *Mucho menos me creeré esta salida de tiesto. Han batido todas las marcas.

Santi ha visto el filón de los creyentes del "titán", más el de los _"nuevos cristianos_" surgidos a raíz del golpe de estado plandémico global. De ahí lo de apelar a "su cruz" a pesar de "que no cree en la iglesia oficial".

Se le ha ido la pinza y ya se cree un gurú de secta que va a desplumar a sus nuevos acólitos.
¿Que todavía quiere creerle alguien? Que se haga unas preguntas a raíz de esto:

*- ¿El sr. Mena, con 85 años y con el esfuerzo titánico que ha hecho para limpiar su pasado eliminando cómplices y adversarios, se iba a meter en este berenjenal mundial? Quien seguramente no querría meter ruido en su situación.
- ¿Iban a correr ese riesgo por 30 millones más? ¿No tiene suficiente dinero ya para arriesgarse así? No lo veo.
- ¿De qué coño de "fake news" habla? Eso no lo puede decir ahora, claro. El pucherazo se ha hecho desde 200 frentes a la vez, y el de las "fake news" era otro más. Para eso estaban ya todos los medios americanos y europeo en contra de Trump. ¿qué diferencia iba a suponer la pandilla famosa?
- ¿Qué talento diferencial iban a tener la Robles & co.? La estafa electoral USA ha sido algo más sofisticada que "fake news" y viene de Oriente y la élite globalista corporativa.*

Eso explica todas las incongruencias circunstanciales que hemos ido sacando en este foro, sobre el asunto de las fosas que nunca han salido a la luz, después de más de 15 años. Desde luego es difícil de creer que un personaje como representa Alberto Royuela, iba ya entonces a dejar escapar un torpedo como ese.

Pero *han ido dosificando las "bombas",* según el devenir de la actualidad y los comentarios en foros y en su canal.
Y mirad a Santiago,que se alía con el rafapal indepe, Raventós. Con el que llegó a jactarse de conocer "_sistemas matemáticos psicosociales"_. Claro.

El mismo que recrimina a sus excamaradas, por el asunto de la bomba-petardo, achacándoles el fracaso exclusivamente a ellos.
*Que deja con el culo al aire a una suscriptora del canal que se atreve a dar la cara en la denuncia que propugnaba. *

Que va dosificando la información a capricho. De repente, sale lo de la conexión Zapatero-Pumpido-logia masónica. Porque todo lo demás, con centenares de asesinatos y el sospechosamente superdetallado intento de asesinato de Rajoy, no era suficiente.
Luego, anunciando con bombo y platillo lo del "bombazo" con las fosas. De las que no ha aparecido un sólo indicio razonable. Que podrían estar en un radio de 40 km a la redonda. Claro.

Pero con lo de Trump han ido a por todas.* Por ganar suscripciones y dinerito. Los nuevos "Q".

Ya sospechaba del padre, que por liarse quizá en la guerra con Mena/Villarejo que empezó desde los años 80-90, acabó con la carga de una víctima colateral en su propia familia. A la que ha ido introduciendo en una paranoia y un relato fuera de la realidad. Luego lo ha seguido haciendo con su audiencia en internet.

¡¡¡¡A tomar por culo!!!! Royuelas: poneos a trabajar y dejad de engañar al personal.*


----------



## MagdalenaCruella (8 Jul 2021)

Yo también creo que me bajo, seguiré leyendo el hilo pero poco más.
Sin yo saber expresarme tan bien como lo ha hecho koziol, básicamente me bajo porque no me cuadra que tengan que recurrir a Mena, que a nivel mundial no es nadie, para que controle la prensa de España a favor de Biden ¿Qué pintamos los españoles en eso si no vamos a votar allí? ¿Acaso los principales medios de comunicación que consumen los borregos no pertenecen ya a grandes conglomerados de empresas extranjeros que están más que comprados desde hace décadas? Si no le hubieran pagado a Mena y sus secuaces ¿le habrían hecho campaña los medios a Trump?
Lo siento pero es que no me cuadra nada, pero aún así reconozco que en lo que es el expediente sí pienso que puede haber gran parte de verdad. ¿Con qué fin iban a mentir?

Y otra cosa que me sorprende es la cantidad de comentarios tragándoselo todo sin rechistar, pensaba encontrar más rechazo.


----------



## Kolobok (8 Jul 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Yo soy de la misma opinión que Kolobok. Ya veo que le ha dejado su razonable comentario en el canal.
> 
> *Me bajo en esta parada.*
> 
> ...



Es que todo lo que sale en este vídeo mata el relato anterior, hay una falta de coherencia total. La forma de proceder de Mena y su sicariato era muy burda, casi artesanal. Todas las múltiples chapuzas que hacían acababan en una montaña de cadáveres y chantajes a jueces. La banda del Mena de ningún modo puede haber sido parte del Plan Maestro de la Logia Masónica Americana, ESOS NO SON CAPACES DE DISEÑAR la posible campaña que hicieron contra Donald Trump durante las elecciones presidenciales de 2020... Hay mejores mentes en el mundo, equipos perfectamente ensamblados en la guerra de datos muy superiores a Margarita Robles, Conde Pumpido y Mena...

Pero es que es eso mismo, la solución final de Mena, de matar a sus antiguos colaboradores y subordinados para poderse retirar plácidamente ¿de que ha servido?¿Ha estado operando todo este tiempo?¿Ha seguido tomando riesgos? Venga va, Mena ni necesita el dinero ni mucho menos tiene las fuerzas para seguir emponzoñandose. 

Han pasado de mil asesinatos, a tres mil y ahora diez mil asesinatos... sube como el pan en cada vídeo.

Creo que sí, que los Royuela tenían un relato bien ensamblado con el que podían convencer a mucha gente porque era verosímil. Pero se han venido arriba, han puesto una marcha más y han empezado a improvisar saliendose del guión (así me parecen casi todos sus nuevos vídeos) y la están cagando. Creo firmemente que lo que quiere Santi es hacer dinero, monetizando el canal y a través de las donaciones que tiene puestas en sus vídeos, sabe que hablando de Donald Trump, Qanon y el robo electoral pues más gente va a ver sus vídeos y donar más, y ya ves, que la mayoría de la gente del canal ni siquiera lo pone en duda...están abducidos.


----------



## Duda Metódica (8 Jul 2021)

Sobre el video de las fake news en las elecciones en EEUU, habrá que ver cuales son las pruebas tan rotundas y entonces uno se lo podrá creer o no. También podría ser que los Royuela hubieran "comprado" información falsa, es decir que hayan sido víctimas de una intoxicación informativa, ¿o no?,
Esta claro que la aportación de esta banda al asunto, aunque muy bien retribuida, sería tan solo un pequeño granito de arena en el mega fraude contra Trump. El encargo desde los EEUU sería algo parecido al proceder de los grupos de matones de colegio, que cuando hay que pegar a uno de su cole, encargan el trabajo a la pandilla de matones de otro colegio. Nada nuevo bajo el sol. El asunto pudo ser derivado a Mena a través de miembros del gobierno o de altas esferas. La intervención del fiscal sería solo trasladar el tema a Ruiz y cobrar su parte. 
A mi modo de ver es un asunto llamativo por tratarse de política de EEUU, pero seguramente de poca incidencia en el resultado de las elecciones, sin duda menos importante de lo que se indica en el video.


----------



## kozioł (8 Jul 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Sobre el video de las fake news en las elecciones en EEUU, habrá que ver cuales son las pruebas tan rotundas y entonces uno se lo podrá creer o no. También podría ser que los Royuela hubieran "comprado" información falsa, es decir que hayan sido víctimas de una intoxicación informativa, ¿o no?,
> Esta claro que la aportación de esta banda al asunto, aunque muy bien retribuida, sería tan solo un pequeño granito de arena en el mega fraude contra Trump. El encargo desde los EEUU sería algo parecido al proceder de los grupos de matones de colegio, que cuando hay que pegar a uno de su cole, encargan el trabajo a la pandilla de matones de otro colegio. Nada nuevo bajo el sol. El asunto pudo ser derivado a Mena a través de miembros del gobierno o de altas esferas. La intervención del fiscal sería solo trasladar el tema a Ruiz y cobrar su parte.
> A mi modo de ver es un asunto llamativo por tratarse de política de EEUU, pero seguramente de poca incidencia en el resultado de las elecciones, sin duda menos importante de lo que se indica en el video.



Gracias por el apunte. Aprecio mucho tus intervenciones, que hacen honor a tu nick, por eso de que siempre haces las preguntas adecuadas.
Pero son dos posibilidades en las que yo ya he meditado.

Sinceramente, no se sostienen:

- *Si este era uno más de los miles de encargos *menores de los enemigos de Trump, esto no lo hace _*menos ilógico ni menos innecesario*_. Lo menos que podría hacer el *mentiroso *de Santiago es decir *QUÉ fueron esas noticias*-bulos que cambiaron el curso de los acontecimientos.
Pero no lo necesito, porque sé que no fueron unas pocos fakes, sino miles de ellos, los necesarios para hacerle cosquillas a Trump.

(Hubo más cosas, aparte de noticias. Sea lo que sea, no hubiera sido decisivo y como mucho supondría un grano de arena en la playa. Recordemos la_ manipulación de las máquinas de votación y la historia del software manipulado de Smartmatic/Dominion. Miles de votos que irrumpen e invierten instantáneamente el balance, de madrugada. Trabajadores corruptos de los recuentos captados por cámaras a deshoras. El vicepresidente comprado traidor que bloqueó las causas en curso hasta el último momento. Boletas a millones rellenas que traen de China. Además del golpe teatral que fue la falsa toma del Capitolio, con agitadores BLM incluidos. Por no hablar de todo lo que hubo en el verano, con el BLM incendiando las calles. Y Fauci desinformando a Trump sobre el covid, lo que también consta.)_

- ¿*Que los intoxicaron*? Esa pregunta nos la hemos hecho ya anteriormente en otras situaciones con el expediente, por incongruencias que se han sacado en este mismo hilo. Incluso ha habido gente como el chico de Falange,* quien planteó dudas metódicas sobre errores en datos de gente real*. La respuesta: "_Ruiz quería currar poco y tiraba de un listín de hace 10 años ¿qué te creías? Si no había internet entonces_". Y todos a tragar.

Esta es claramente *otra mentira (más) de Santiago*. Se le ve el plumero. Y podría pensar que me equivoco al sentenciar lo demás, pero el sentido cabritil me dice que no. Si miente claramente una vez, es que en *el resto es seguramente más de lo mismo*. Se intuye un patrón y una forma de actuar.

Santiago se ha pasado de "listo", y ni de coña lo es.


----------



## CesareLombroso (8 Jul 2021)

a TODOS los negacionistas de mierda, no teneis mas que ver como en TODA radio y TV se ponia a Trump como el mumo y se pedia el voto para Hilary Lesbos Clinton y para Bidet en la ultima, hasta el asqueroso del PP Margalló y eso, son puras ordenes masonicas y ahora que veo el video cuadra mas, no solo son ordenes masonicas, sino que encima, con propinas.

Punto.


----------



## Peritta (8 Jul 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> No acabo de entender que tiene de sorprendente este último vídeo. La información que aportan ha de ser veraz. De eso no nos cabe la menor duda a estas alturas. Pues nada, cien milloncejos más para el equipo de Mena.



¿Que qué tiene de sorprendente?. Pues que se llame a los sicarios para hacer el oficio de los informáticos coño.

Bueno, si los de la prensa no querían publicar noticias falsas, entonces sí puede que tuviera su lógica.

¿También tiene mano Ruiz entre los de Delitos Telemáticos?, Saludos Romerales.
Joer. Pues más que un equipo el Ruiz debe de mandar sobre un cuerpo de ejército. Y unos conducen mu bien y otros saben de venenos y otros de informática.

No sé. lo suyo es que don Santiago hubiera mencionado al director de INDRA, o al del CNI si es que la cosa es internacional, con más profusión que al Mena o a la Margarita Robles

o al Sargento Ruiz.

Foto o inventario del archivo secreto para que yo pueda meter mis dedos en sus manos y mi puño en su costado y menos retórica. Sobre todo si no se tiene facilidad de palabra.
No me creo que el señor Alberto no haya hecho un inventario de lo que compró por 80.000 euros.
Que lo publique y me morderé la lengua.




CesareLombroso dijo:


> a TODOS los negacionistas de mierda, no teneis mas que ver como en TODA radio y TV se ponia a Trump como el mumo y se pedia el voto para Hilary Lesbos Clinton y para Bidet en la ultima, hasta el asqueroso del PP Margalló y eso, son puras ordenes masonicas y ahora que veo el video cuadra mas, no solo son ordenes masonicas, sino que encima, con propinas.
> 
> Punto.



De momento acabo de poner un pie en zona -que no bando- negacionista don Césare. Puede llamarme chaquetero si le peta.

Sí, nos dieron el coñazo con el Trump como si fuésemos a votar nosotros también en las elecciones norteamericanas. Me dieron el coñazo hasta a mí y éso que no tengo TV. Sí señor, una exageración.
Pero para hacer ese oficio no hacen falta sicarios, No sé por qué don Santiago nos presenta este tema sobre el cual no puede dar más detalles. ¿Qué pasa, ¿ya se ha quedado sin notas que enseñar y tiene que divagar?.

Miau.

Otra es que mantienen comercio de hachise con los batasunos y el comercio de cocaína, también con los batasunos, ¿lo hacen a escondidas del Jaroslav, cuando éste se harta de esos distribuidores?. ¿Y el bisness acaba cuando detienen al comando pero el hachise sigue fluyendo por el mismo canal?.
¿Cómo puede ser éso don @javvi ?.


__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (9 Jul 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> a TODOS los negacionistas de mierda, no teneis mas que ver como en TODA radio y TV se ponia a Trump como el mumo y se pedia el voto para Hilary Lesbos Clinton y para Bidet en la ultima, hasta el asqueroso del PP Margalló y eso, son puras ordenes masonicas y ahora que veo el video cuadra mas, no solo son ordenes masonicas, sino que encima, con propinas.
> 
> Punto.



Aquí es donde te equivocas. Cada vez que veo a uno de estos fachillas/fascistillas (y perdónenme) dando su apoyo a Trump, es que se me cae el alma al suelo. Trump es de la misma esencia, la misma cloaca que sus supuestos oponentes y adversarios, pues en los USA solo hay UN establishment y un solo poder al que sirven TODOS: el dios dinero, manejado y controlado por cierta minoría étnica y cierta sociedad secreta. No hay cosa más patética, lamentable y bochornosa que las elecciones presidenciales en el país de las barras y estrellas. TODO es un fraude. A ver cuando entendemos y acabamos de comprender que la democracia y los partidos politicos solo SON la cara "visible" de cierto poder "invisible". En este juego no hay buenos ni malos, TODOS son peores.


----------



## Uritorco (9 Jul 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Esta es claramente *otra mentira (más) de Santiago*. Se le ve el plumero. Y podría pensar que me equivoco al sentenciar lo demás, pero el sentido cabritil me dice que no. Si miente claramente una vez, es que en *el resto es seguramente más de lo mismo*. Se intuye un patrón y una forma de actuar.
> 
> Santiago se ha pasado de "listo", y ni de coña lo es



Discúlpeme usted, pero me parece que se equivoca de pleno. TODO hasta ahora apunta en la dirección contraria. *Si conoce al 100% por cien el Expediente sabrá de lo que le hablo*. Dudar a estas alturas... me parece simplemente increible, pues no se les ha cogido hasta ahora en ni un solo error. La mayoría sabemos que la información que se reporta es completamente verídica. Pero es bueno que a estas alturas se pongan ya las cartas encima de la mesa por parte de algunos que hasta ahora creíamos de los "nuestros". El Expediente Royuela es por lo visto un fraude -argumentan (a pesar que en su fuero interno saben o intuyen que es cierto)- por que "hay cosas que no me cuadran" o son demasiado sorprendentes.


----------



## Mollow The Phoney (9 Jul 2021)

¿No dijo Giuliani que en el robo de las elecciones estaba implicada una empresa con sede en Barcelona? Por ahí podría ir la cosa.


----------



## javvi (9 Jul 2021)

Mollow The Phoney dijo:


> ¿No dijo Giuliani que en el robo de las elecciones estaba implicada una empresa con sede en Barcelona? Por ahí podría ir la cosa.



Sí, pero según Santiago Royuela la cosa no va de manipulación de votos, sino de fake news. Como bien dice Don @Peritta. para una de estas operaciones tan sofisticadas de fake news no necesitas a un matón como Ruiz. ¿tan escasos andan de personal?

De momento, lo que tenemos es a Santiago Royuela viendo en la pantalla algo que nosotros no podemos ver y que el día que lo veamos, lo entenderemos todo. Algo como lo que nos mostraron cuando dijeron que habían ejecutado a Osama Bin Laden: en vez de enseñarnos su cadáver, lo que vemos es a Obama y a su equipo viendo el cadáver que nosotros no podemos ver.


----------



## podemita medio (9 Jul 2021)

Nuevo vídeo


----------



## CesareLombroso (9 Jul 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Aquí es donde te equivocas. Cada vez que veo a uno de estos fachillas/fascistillas (y perdónenme) dando su apoyo a Trump, es que se me cae el alma al suelo. Trump es de la misma esencia, la misma cloaca que sus supuestos oponentes y arversarios, pues en los USA solo hay UN establishment y un solo poder al que sirven TODOS: el dios dinero, manejado y controlado por cierta minoría étnica y cierta sociedad secreta. No hay cosa más patética, lamentable y bochornosa que las elecciones presidenciales en el país de las barras y estrellas. TODO es un fraude. A ver cuando entendemos y acabamos de comprender que la democracia y los partidos politicos solo SON la cara "visible" de cierto poder "invisible". En este juego no hay buenos ni malos, TODOS son peores.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 707364




dentro de lo malo hay dos categorias, la mierda seca y la diarrea.

Prefiero la primera sin duda.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (9 Jul 2021)

No tiene ningún sentido que alguien soborne a hackers rusos y a Margarita Robles y a una banda de mafiosos y sicarios jubilados de la justicia y la policía española para crear desconocidas (al menos en España) "fake news" contra Trump que den un vuelco al voto de los indecisos en las elecciones de EEUU.

Más bien parece un vídeo de alguien que se cree muy listo después de fumarse un porro muy cargado, y piensa:

Mmm, el tema del robo de las elecciones a Trump tiene bastante tirón entre un amplio sector de mi audiencia de YouTube, pero la pena es que YouTube ha decidido censurar ese tipo de videos.

Pero... y si hago un vídeo sobre ese tema, pero claro, como no puedo hablar de robos electorales, porque YouTube me tiraría el vídeo enseguida, y encima este lo quiero monetizar, pues lo que voy a decir no es que hubiera fraude de papeletas o conteo, voy a hablar de que hubo una manipulación informativa mediante "fake news" de las que hablaban ambos bandos. Así YouTube no puede decir que yo he dicho que hubo fraude electoral, aunque el título del vídeo parezca que va en ese sentido.

Jajaja, qué listo soy.

Joer, lo único que me faltaría sería hilar esto un poco con el resto del expediente Royuela.

Nada, ya está, que los masones de Miami se gastan una pasta en "hackers rusos", y también en la trama de sicarios españoles liderada por Mena, para crear "fake news" contra Trump.

Lo típico que uno contrataría para crear fake news desconocidas, hackers rusos y al sargento Ruiz.

Igual te amañan un juicio, que una condena, que una autopsia, que matan por encargo, trafican, cobran por protección mafiosa... que te crean fake news contra Trump que influyen en el electorado americano, por qué no.

Los hackers rusos se meten en tu ordenador y hacen que cuando uno de Miami ponga la web de Eldiestro y libertaddigital le salgan noticias de El País y Público sobre Trump que Mena se ha inventado.

Hostia, me ha quedado perfecto, muy creíble.

Con la pasta que saque de esto también tengo una ideaca para hacer una película.

Sería una mezcla de Casablanca, Ben-Hur y Star Wars, pero en musical, y saldrán Mena y Ruiz bailando con tutús, mientras Margarita Robles les grita "la fama cuesta, y aquí vais a empezar a pagar"




De campaña descarada contra Trump recuerdo el estreno de la película Borat 2 en Amazon (es decir, gratis para mucha gente) muy cerca del final de la campaña electoral, con la escena de la actriz que se hace pasar por una menor y se dedica a poner cachondo a Giuliani como si se lo quisiera follar, hasta que el viejo se tumba en la cama para dejarse hacer, y entonces sale el Sacha Baron Cohen gritando "Alto, es una menor", y así lo deja como un viejo guarro.

Aparte de otras escenas burlándose de parte del electorado de Trump.


Uritorco dijo:


> Discúlpeme usted, pero me parece que se equivoca de pleno. TODO hasta ahora apunta en la dirección contraria. *Si conoce al 100% por cien el Expediente sabrá de lo que le hablo*. Dudar a estas alturas... me parece simplemente increible, pues no se les ha cogido hasta ahora en ni un solo error. La mayoría sabemos que la información que se reporta es completamente verídica. Pero es bueno que a estas alturas se pongan ya las cartas encima de la mesa por parte de algunos que hasta ahora creíamos de los "nuestros". El Expediente Royuela es por lo visto un fraude -argumentan (a pesar que en su fuero interno saben o intuyen que es cierto)- por que "hay cosas que no me cuadran" o son demasiado sorprendentes.



Se les ha cogido en varios errores, que alguno de ellos han achacado a:
- Que Mena sabía que Royuela le espiaba y entonces creaba algunos informes falsos, como las muertes de varias chicas que no estaban muertas. Que tenían otros informes de cómo Mena creaba esos informes falsos.
- Que Ruiz era un vago y hacia listas de teléfonos de activistas muertos.
- No se ha aclarado por qué al ingeniero lo matan por dos causas distintas, por encargo de su mujer según una parte del expediente, y también porque tenía papeles del instituto anatómico forense según otra parte, sin ninguna conexión con el encargo de la mujer en las notas explicadas.

No tiene ni pies ni cabeza gastarse 100 millones en que Margarita Robles, Cándido Gómez Pumpido, Mena, Ruiz... creen fake news contra Trump, y con ayuda de "hackers rusos" para no se sabe muy bien qué ¿para que lo pongan en su Facebook?


----------



## podemita medio (9 Jul 2021)

Otro vídeo


----------



## Uritorco (9 Jul 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> No tiene ningún sentido que alguien soborne a hackers rusos y a Margarita Robles y a una banda de mafiosos y sicarios jubilados de la justicia y la policía española para crear desconocidas (al menos en España) "fake news" contra Trump que den un vuelco al voto de los indecisos en las elecciones de EEUU.



Tranquilo que en breve aportará las pruebas correspondientes, como han venido haciendo siempre hasta ahora. Pero... ¡nada tiene ningún sentido!, exclaman ahora muchos por aquí. Menos mal que no os corresponde a algunos escribir la historia.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (10 Jul 2021)

Mollow The Phoney dijo:


> ¿No dijo Giuliani que en el robo de las elecciones estaba implicada una empresa con sede en Barcelona? Por ahí podría ir la cosa.



scytl


----------



## Peritta (10 Jul 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Sería una mezcla de Casablanca, Ben-Hur y Star Wars, pero en musical, y saldrán Mena y Ruíz bailando con tutús, mientras Margarita Robles les grita "la fama cuesta, y aquí vais a empezar a pagar"



Jua, jua, jua. Casi me tira usté de la silla.

Qué cabrón, no me he desnucao de milagro.


Pues el de Haiti no es el primer presidente negroc negacionista que muere repentinamente.
Qué cosas ¿no?.
Pues que se apriete los machos el Lucashenko, que mire mu bien los bajos del coche y del avión, que se busque alguien que le cate la comida y se santigüe hasta para merendar, que en la porra de kassinos.net no dan por su vida lo que yo por la mía.

Es que hasta el tío Putin o Putín (nunca sé cómo van los acentos en ruso) está también haciendo como que vacuna a la población.

No sé ustedes pero yo estoy acojonao... y no precisamente por virus ni bichos. 



El expediente Royuela me está decepcionando.

Bueno, el Santiago ya me había decepcionado. Y como me borró dos textos de los comentarios del Youtube, que mis cuarenta o cincuenta minutos me costarían elaborar, no he querido darle la oportunidad de que me borre un tercero y por allí ya no escribo.

Como buen abogado del diablo, quiero ver un inventario y una foto de lo capturado en la clínica del doctor Morín. Dudo mucho que si el señor Alberto pagó 80.000 euros por el lote no haya hecho un inventario.
Y si por seguridad tienen el archivo troceado, pues que publiquen varias fotos coño.

Además los documentos originales no tienen por qué traerlos de Francia, que éso puede viajar por correo electrónico y seguro que, como hace ya años de la captura, lo tienen todo escaneado.

Es que tengo una crisis de fe y empiezo a dudad de la veracidad de la información.

No, no dudo que don Baltasar, o el Comisario Villarejo, o doña Ana Patricia, por poner unos ejemplos pero podría poner más, tengan archivos secretos con información confidencial y tal. Bendito País de Porteras. 
Tampoco dudo de que haya quien no se fíe de las comunicaciones electrónicas y por seguridad mantenga canales o flujos de información a través de notas manuscritas, sobres lacrados o palomas mensajeras.

Lo que dudo es que éstos hayan capturado tamaña cantidad de documentación e información porque lo que se adivina entre palabras es que también tienen cintas y fotos de espionajes y seguimientos.

Lo que es incontestable es que tienen los expedientes de la Operación Chumi que Mena saca de los archivos y no devuelve.
Docena y media de expedientes.
No, si al final van a hacer que el oficio de archivero termine siendo una profesión de alto riesgo. Al tiempo.

Total que estoy en un mar de dudas.

______________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (10 Jul 2021)

podemita medio dijo:


> Nuevo vídeo



Santiago Royuela se compromete a mostrarnos el asunto de las fake news contra Trump la semana que viene. Será un momento crucial: o nos calla la boca a todos, o pierde definitivamente su credibilidad.
A través de Juan Lankamp contacta con un periodista hispano pro Trump de Miami.
En cualquier caso, si se confirmase que Royuela no va de farol, hay que cambiar de chip totalmente: la banda Robles/Pumpido/Mena/Ruiz sigue plenamente activa.



Alberto Royuela no se rinde, sigue con sus denuncias. También la del asesinato de su hijo. Se dirige al fiscal superior de Cataluña: *Francisco Bañeres Santos, *que sustituyó a Romero de Tejada, fallecido en más que extrañas circunstancias y que mantenía buenas relaciones con el entorno de Royuela, cosa que no le gustaba nada a Mena.
En esta denuncia aparece un camello que provee a la banda del género. directamente desde Marruecos; un tal Akim.
Habla de unas cuentas flopper desde enero del 2004, por tanto, es muy probable que estén relacionadas con las cuentas del 11m. Las cuentas se cancelan en el 2006 con la jubilación de Mena. 
Lo de las cuentas flopper debe ser una clave que usan ellos. No he encontrado nada con ese nombre que remita a cuentas bancarias.


----------



## javvi (10 Jul 2021)

Por otro lado, Santiago está siendo investigado no se sabe por qué. Le citan en el juzgado Nº 29 de Barcelona.
Santiago, en contra de la opinión de su padre, se siente amenazado y avisa de que está dispuesto a sacar trapos sucios: relaciones homosexuales, con travestis, adiciones a la cocaína, etc.


----------



## Peritta (10 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Por otro lado, Santiago está siendo investigado no se sabe por qué. Le citan en el juzgado Nº 29 de Barcelona.
> Santiago, en contra de la opinión de su padre, se siente amenazado y avisa de que está dispuesto a sacar trapos sucios: relaciones homosexuales, con travestis, adiciones a la cocaína, etc.



*-Recuerda que eres un hombre: que has de morir.* -Le decía de cuando en cuando por lo bajinis el esclavo que sujetaba la corona de laurel al general romano que la república agasajaba con un triunfo y el derecho a desfilar con tropa armada en el interior de la ciudad.

Supongo que lo haría para que no se endiosase.

Y es que el Santiago está poseído por la soberbia.

Sí, es el pecado original, pero también es el pecado estandard de las derechas como la envidia es el de las izquierdas. Aunque algunos, la verdad, tropezamos en todas las piedras.

Y es que la carne es mu débil. Doy fe.


No tiene ningún sentido sacar trapos sucios. Si en ese gremio tiene alguna simpatía no solo la iba a perder sino que se llevaría muchas antipatías sin venir a cuento. Además la cosa iba a degenerar en un Salsa Rosa y se iba a estar hablando de las desviaciones sexuales de alguno de nuestros funcionarios y no de otras desviaciones bastante más dañinas y contraproducentes.

Lo malo es que a este tío no hay quien le diga ná porque está ensoberbecido y, como los masones, no tiene humildad.
Es lo que tiene el comerse la fruta, o fumarse las flores, del Árbol Prohibido de la Ciencia del Bien y del Mal. Que no es que te acentúe la soberbia -que también- sino que te mata la humildad.

Sí, los curas tratan de quitar la soberbia bautizando a la gente, pero éso no sale ni raspando -que también doy fe-. Lo que hay que tener, o éso es lo que he entendido yo de las enseñanzas de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo, es un poquito de humildad caramba.

Bueno, ahora le dejo, que la siembra es voluntaria pero la cosecha es obligatoria -Jesús qué cruz- y no quiero que me coman los bichejos del medio día.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (10 Jul 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No tiene ningún sentido sacar trapos sucios. Si en ese gremio tiene alguna simpatía no solo la iba a perder sino que se llevaría muchas antipatías sin venir a cuento. Además la cosa iba a degenerar en un Salsa Rosa y se iba a estar hablando de las desviaciones sexuales de alguno de nuestros funcionarios y no de otras desviaciones bastante más dañinas y contraproducentes.



Tema muy delicado, desde luego. La verdad es que no me atrevo a emitir un veredicto. Me tendría que encontrar en su situación. Me puedo imaginar las notas Mena/Ruiz: 

Un Royuela menos. Al fin, liquidamos a este cabrón. Ruiz, pásate por mi despacho de Defensor del Pueblo, tienes tu sobre en el cajón de la derecha. No te olvides de darle su parte a los sicarios. Total, para lo que les queda, que lo disfruten con muchas putas y rayas. Estoy pensando en que me van a jubilar de Defensor del Pueblo pronto y no debemos dejar ningún cabo suelto. 
Podríamos aprovechar el fiasco de la Memoria Histórica en Órgiva, provincia de Granada. Se vendió como el Paracuellos del Jarama de los franquistas. Y luego no pudieron ocultar que se trataba de huesos de perros y de cabras.
Se podría usar el hueco para meter ahí la nueva remesa de inquilinos. Y pasados unos años retomamos el tema de la Memoria Histórica. Contactaremos con los directores de los diarios digitales para que preparen los titulares:

SE DEMUESTRA QUE EN ÓRGIVA HABÍA UNA FOSA FRANQUISTA. CONFIRMADO POR LOS MÉDICOS FORENSES FRANCISCO ETXEBARRIA Y JOSEP ARIMANY MANSO. LOS FASCISTAS SE HABÍAN APRESURADO A ECHAR HUESOS DE PERROS Y CABRAS PARA PARALIZAR LAS EXCAVACIONES.
EL DEFENSOR DEL PUEBLO, EX FISCAL JEFE DE CATALUÑA. CON SU FINO OLFATO SOSPECHÓ QUE PODRÍA HABER GATO ENCERRADO Y ENVIÓ A UN SARGENTO DE LA GUARDIA CIVIL RETIRADO DE SU CONFIANZA PARA QUE SE PUSIESE MANOS A LA OBRA.
DESPUÉS DE SEMEJANTE HALLAZGO LA ASOCIACIÓN DE LA MEMORIA HISTÓRICA Y AMICAL. LA DE SUPERVIVIENTES DE LOS CAMPOS NAZIS, HAN REDOBLADO LAS SUBVENCIONES.


----------



## Tigershark (10 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Por otro lado, Santiago está siendo investigado no se sabe por qué. Le citan en el juzgado Nº 29 de Barcelona.
> Santiago, en contra de la opinión de su padre,* se siente amenazado y avisa de que está dispuesto a sacar trapos sucios: relaciones homosexuales, con travestis, adiciones a la cocaína, etc.*



Debería hacerlo , no entiendo ese acto de caballerosidad por su parte, bueno lo entiendo porque viene de Don Alberto que alguna vez se pasa de buena persona .Estamos en guerra contra gente que no tiene escrúpulos morales , si los tienes cojidos de los huevos aprieta lo más posible que no se te escapen si lo hacen no tendrán piedad de ti. Santi tira millas al menos nos reiremos un poco.


----------



## Debunker (10 Jul 2021)

Voy a dar mi opinión sobre esa última denuncia de las fake news sobre Trump. Cada día más tengo menos ganas de escribir y opinar de nada porque aparte de mi edad que me supone un gran esfuerzo, , se que no vale de nada. 

Si hasta ahora he creído el ER y dado como cierto todo el relato abalado por notas manuscritas y miles de datos de todos los colores, no voy a estas alturas a ponerlo en duda por un episodio que no entiendo y eso es lo que he hecho, intentar entender ese episodio. 

En primer lugar minusvaloramos la organización de Mena, esa organización la conocemos a través de notas paco, todo nuestra percepción de la organización es cutre y como digo super paco, pero pararos a pensar , ni la más efectiva organización mafiosa del mundo , ni siquiera la KGB o la CIA, podrían asesinar a 1.600 personas y colaborar o crear delitos tan fuertes como los que hay en el ER, sin que nada se filtrara, sin que les pillen en un solo asesinato teniendo en cuenta además que muchas de las víctimas son importantes y de relevancia política, cultural, económica, mafiosa etc. 

Nosotros solo vemos una nota que dice , cárgate a ese cabrón y dicho y hecho, pero un crimen para ser perfecto necesita una planificación perfecta, un equipo bien entrenado y muy profesional y una red de colaboradores de la administración importante para cubrir las espaldas en caso de cualquier fallo. 

Siempre nos han dicho que el crimen perfecto no existe que, más tarde o más temprano se descubre al autor, vale, tanto como eso no es cierto, claro que existen crímenes sin descubrir al criminal, pero en el caso del ER no es un crimen ni dos, son como mínimo 1.600 y un chorrón de otros graves delitos que necesitan de un equipo muy profesional, como por ejemplo el tráfico de drogas que, no es moco de pavo, se necesita un buen contacto con las organizaciones que trafican con las drogas trayéndolas del quinto coño a Europa y que son gente muy peligrosa y criminal y que a la mínima te convierten en carne triturada y después pasa por varios escalones hasta llegar a la calle que es por fin donde se recoge la pasta , mientras los diferente escalones arriesgan dinero y seguridad hasta el final, llevar a cabo esa super peligrosa actividad de forma tan eficiente y super respetada de tal forma que el equipo de Mena no haya sufrido ni una baja sino todo lo contrario, los que han sufrido bajas han sido esas peligrosas organizaciones super mafiosas, nos dice que la organización Mena es tan efectiva o más que cualquier organización gubernamental o mafiosa que exista. 

Si además Mena tiene acceso y control en los medios que han sido comprados por el mismo, al mismo presidente de gobierno haciéndole chantaje y a numerosos políticos con cargo de ministros y jueces del alto Tribunal, y practicamente a todo el poder judicial ¿hay alguna organización criminal más perfecta y eficaz? Ya os digo que no. A Mena no le han pillado en nada y es más disfruta de una imagen casi perfecta. 

La campaña contra Trump ha sido algo increíble, en todos los continentes, en todos los países ha sido bestial de fake news y todo lo que se pueda imaginar, parecido se hace con Vox , con Le Pen, Viktor Orbán , pero lo de Trump ha sido lo más de lo más, si en EEUU decidieron dar 100 millones de $ a España para la campaña anti-Trump, se supone que habrán hecho lo mismo en otros países de la UE y tirando de imaginación puede que en Europa repartieran 2.000 millones de $ a 100 millones por país cubriendo 20 países y hayan hecho lo mismo en el resto de continentes , gastando unos 10.000 millones de $ en este tema que, para EEUU eso son pelillos a la mar.

Si EEUU buscaba en España una organización perfecta para su propósito, la de Mena se lleva la palma no solo de España sino de la UE, no solo por su perfecta organización sino por una red de contactos que abarca a los cuatro poderes del Estado que además tienen influencia en el parlamente europeo. 

Así que no dejo de creer en el ER, veremos que más tiene que decir Santi sobre el tema, lo que si os digo que lo del zulo de la clínica nunca me pareció veraz que, Santi va sabiendo de temas según se los van proporcionando y los suelta sin analizar y sin tener conocimiento previo y a veces se hace la picha un lío, a todas luces hay un grupo o equipo que son los que tienen los ficheros de Mena que pueden ser de la judicatura junto a servicios de inteligencia que van cantando la traviata a través de D. Alberto Royuela y que incluso en alguno de los expedientes-casos hay más de un fichero de diferentes sectores (judicatura, Cesid, políticos) que, amplían otros y dan lugar a confusiones. 

Lo que no tiene sentido es que acuséis al ER, de querer vivir o hacer dinero con el tema, los Royuelas son clase media-alta, D. Alberto debe tener un buen patrimonio, de verdad creéis que alguien , ni tan siquiera un muerto de hambre, si iba a meter en este follón por dinero que, como mucho podría reportarle 1 millón de € ?, están denunciando ante las autoridades y la justicia que encima y lo saben, la tienen en contra , pueden ir a la cárcel que es lo más posible o incluso perder la vida , es menos arriesgado meterte a traficar con drogas y menos lucrativo, si vosotros tuvierais esos ficheros los denunciaríais como lo hacen las Royuelas? Yo desde luego que no, no me metería en ese follón ni por todo el oro de el mundo.


----------



## Debunker (10 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> SE DEMUESTRA QUE EN ÓRGIVA HABÍA UNA FOSA FRANQUISTA. CONFIRMADO POR LOS MÉDICOS FORENSES FRANCISCO ETXEBARRIA Y JOSEP ARIMANY MANSO. LOS FASCISTAS SE HABÍAN APRESURADO A ECHAR HUESOS DE PERROS Y CABRAS PARA PARALIZAR LAS EXCAVACIONES.
> EL DEFENSOR DEL PUEBLO, EX FISCAL JEFE DE CATALUÑA. CON SU FINO OLFATO SOSPECHÓ QUE PODRÍA HABER GATO ENCERRADO Y ENVIÓ A UN SARGENTO DE LA GUARDIA CIVIL RETIRADO DE SU CONFIANZA PARA QUE SE PUSIESE MANOS A LA OBRA.
> DESPUÉS DE SEMEJANTE HALLAZGO LA ASOCIACIÓN DE LA MEMORIA HISTÓRICA Y AMICAL. LA DE SUPERVIVIENTES DE LOS CAMPOS NAZIS, HAN REDOBLADO LAS SUBVENCIONES.




Yo no entiendo nada de las fosas franquistas, aparte de los que murieran en batalla que fueron enterrados combatientes de ambos lados todos juntos y que no se dio mucho más allá de la batalla del Ebro porque el número de muertos era tan alto que no había capacidad para repatriarlos a sus tierras de orígenes, Franco cuando ganaba una población , condenaba a muerte con un juicio más o menos justo a los que se significaron de izquierdas con crímenes a su espalda y los llevaban al cementerio y los fusilaban y es en los cementerios donde deberían estar esas fosas comunes que nunca fueron un secreto y están recogidas documentalmente porque todos fueron enjuiciados aunque el juicio no fuera justo. 

No se cuantos años lleva ya la "memoria histórica", lo mismo a mi se me ha pasado, pero esperando estoy la noticia de que x muertos republicanos, comunistas o socialistas han aparecido en una fosa común asesinados por Franco y sabiendo como los sociatas mueven estas cosas, de haber aparecido una fosa de esas características lo habrían publicado mil veces. 

Lo de las fosas de la guerra y pre guerra, eran un común de las fuerzas de la izquierda durante la República y la izquierda tiene la brillante conducta de acusar a su enemigo de todo de lo que ellos son culpables.


----------



## Debunker (10 Jul 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Aquí es donde te equivocas. Cada vez que veo a uno de estos fachillas/fascistillas (y perdónenme) dando su apoyo a Trump, es que se me cae el alma al suelo. Trump es de la misma esencia, la misma cloaca que sus supuestos oponentes y arversarios, pues en los USA solo hay UN establishment y un solo poder al que sirven TODOS: el dios dinero, manejado y controlado por cierta minoría étnica y cierta sociedad secreta. No hay cosa más patética, lamentable y bochornosa que las elecciones presidenciales en el país de las barras y estrellas. TODO es un fraude. A ver cuando entendemos y acabamos de comprender que la democracia y los partidos politicos solo SON la cara "visible" de cierto poder "invisible". En este juego no hay buenos ni malos, TODOS son peores.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 707364




Lo siento, pero no te enteras, ni tu ni yo sabemos nada de Trump, lo único que sabemos es lo que nos han dicho que, es lo mismo que lo que nos dicen de esos fachillas -fascistillas que tu mencionas.

Estos tiempos son inéditos para la humanidad, caminamos irreversiblemente a la destrucción de esta civilización e incluso del mismo planeta , todo lo vemos fraccionado incapaces de sumar 2+2 , el mal impera como virtud y hemos caído tanto que permitimos que los multimillonarios de la tecnología de la información no solo nos gobiernen, pongan y quiten gobiernos, sino que hagan de nosotros puros zombies caminando a su auto destrucción, todos esos que todos sabemos y no vale la pena mencionar , tienen el cerebro podrido , se han adueñado de nuestras mentes, han diseñado el Novaceno, los cyborg, el transhumanismo y la destrucción planetaria porque el planeta no aguantará ese embiste y lo saben, la cantidad de energía necesaria para construir ese infierno hará que el planeta reviente , se necesita escribir mucho y recopilar muchos datos, noticias y análisis para poder trasmitir la situación en la que nos encontramos, cosa que yo no voy hacer.

Claramente hay oposición a este futuro cada vez más cercano, para verlo hay que moverse en el corazón de esa oposición, lo que más me jode es gente como tú que dicen todos son iguales, sí, yo entiendo que el PP no se diferencia en mucho del PSOE , pero es el progresismo de la izquierda el que está al lado y promueve este nuevo fenómeno que, va mucho más allá de un NOM.


----------



## Peritta (10 Jul 2021)

Nuevo vídeo 



Up para hacer currar a los boots que abren hilos compulsivamente, ...puede que para esconder éste en la cuarta o quinta página.
___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Mollow The Phoney (10 Jul 2021)

La trama del ex fiscal podría ser uno de los muchos flecos de tramas y subtramas de las redes stay-behind. Tras la caída del Muro no se disolvieron sino que mutaron en organizaciones de corte mafioso paralelas al Estado.

De ahí los contactos internacionales.

No digo que sea así, pero es lo que pienso hace ya tiempo.


----------



## Uritorco (10 Jul 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Lo siento, pero no te enteras, ni tu ni yo sabemos nada de Trump, lo único que sabemos es lo que nos han dicho que, es lo mismo que lo que nos dicen de esos fachillas -fascistillas que tu mencionas.



Dí que eres trumpista y punto. Yo soy anti-Trump por la sencilla razón de que este personaje (y todos los que le precedieron) únicamente encarna todo lo que de podrido, abyecto y miserable tiene el "american way of life" y la sociedad norteamericana. De momento dejo ahí la cosa para no herir más sensibilidades.


----------



## javvi (11 Jul 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Nuevo vídeo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dicho y hecho. Santiago Royuela avisó de que iba a a empezar a poner en circulación toda la mierda de los que se ponen de perfil, ocultan lo que saben o tratan de desacreditar al Expediente Royuela.

La Mafia Italiana trafica con cocaína, la Mafia Italiana colabora con la banda de Mena, Xavier Orcajo es muy amigo de Mena, Xavier Orcajo le resta toda credibilidad al Expediente Royuela, Xavier Orcajo es adicto a esa misma sustancia que tantos beneficios da a Mena y a la Mafia Italiana.

El martes es el día de la verdad en el que Santiago Royuela se juega su credibilidad. Se compromete a mostrarnos las pruebas de la conexión Logia de Miami banda Robles/Pumpido/Mena/Ruiz. 

Novedades de las últimas notas:

Se trata de un secuestro. El de un tal Aldo Morini. No es una práctica habitual en la banda de Mena. Ahora mismo no recuerdo otros casos de secuestro en el Expediente. 


Un tiroteo entre el sujeto de referencia a eliminar físicamente, un tal Santiso, que se lleva por delante a uno de los hombres de Ruiz y logra escapar.

Consiguiente cabreo de Mena, qué va a pensar el amigo Bellano que hace el encargo. 

La banda recluta a ex agentes de las FCSE. Mena se pregunta si la baja es uno de ellos.

Ruiz le aclara que no era un ex agente. Se trata de otro tipo de reclutamientos: el de ex presidiarios.

El cadáver es trasladado al refugio del Montseny: unas montañas entre Barcelona, Vic y Gerona
Ahí podría haber más fosas comunes.

Mena confirma que Bellano tiene un cabreo de tres pares de cojones. Lo peor de todo no es la muerte del colaborador, es que ese servicio no lo van a cobrar.

Termina el video citando a otro negacionista del ER. El que vive en Miami, y se hizo protestante: Cesar Vidal. ¿nos contará alguna curiosidad de Cesar Vidal en el próximo vídeo?


----------



## javvi (11 Jul 2021)

Mollow The Phoney dijo:


> La trama del ex fiscal podría ser uno de los muchos flecos de tramas y subtramas de las redes stay-behind. Tras la caída del Muro no se disolvieron sino que mutaron en organizaciones de corte mafioso paralelas al Estado.
> 
> De ahí los contactos internacionales.
> 
> No digo que sea así, pero es lo que pienso hace ya tiempo.



Lo más cercano de las redes stay-behind a Royuela está en el atentado del Papus o el asalto al Banco Central con sicarios que ya habían hecho trabajos sucios en Italia y que tratan de inculpar a Royuela y a sus camaradas falangistas. 
Según Royuela y más gente, esos mismos sicarios cometieron el atentado del despacho de abogados de Atocha 55 en 1977. La armas utilizadas son las mismas que las del GAL: las famosas Mariettas.
Las mafias italianas que cruzan el mar de Aragón y se instalan en las costas levantinas pueden ser eso perfectamente.


----------



## Debunker (11 Jul 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Dí que eres trumpista y punto. Yo soy anti-Trump por la sencilla razón de que este personaje (y todos los que le precedieron) únicamente encarna todo lo que de podrido, abyecto y miserable tiene el "american way of life" y la sociedad norteamericana. De momento dejo ahí la cosa para no herir más sensibilidades.




Ni admiro ni sigo a ningún ser humano que haya pisado o pise este planeta, con excepción de Jesucristo pero sin religión de ninguna clase, pero sí soy lo que llaman conservador-a , creyente en los valores tradicionales y en el mensaje cristiano puro, el que nos trasmitió Cristo. Es una forma de ser o pensar según una larga experiencia que ocupó toda mi vida porque hubo otros tiempos en mi existencia en los que no pensaba como ahora. 

No se trata de Trump-Biden, o de esta o aquella ideología, se trata de una nueva era diabólica como resumen, a la que avanzamos a pasos agigantados y que será el más grandioso parto de dolores que haya sufrido la humanidad hasta lo que conocemos de la historia y entre unos y otros nadie se da cuenta así que nada hacemos para evitarlo. No os dais cuenta de que las elecciones en practicamente todos los países del mundo, comenzando por el Gran Imperio, son una pantomina y el devenir de la humanidad está en manos de la tecno de la información que domina nuestros cerebros y al servicio de un grupo reducido de mentes retorcidas que se creen Dios?

El "american way of life" será todo lo perverso que tu quieras , pero es el país más multiracial del mundo y de todos los países del mundo se dan tortas y exponen sus vidas para llegar al sueño americano, es mucho debate para resumir en unas líneas


----------



## Peritta (11 Jul 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Dí que eres trumpista y punto. Yo soy anti-Trump por la sencilla razón de que este personaje (y todos los que le precedieron) únicamente encarna todo lo que de podrido, abyecto y miserable tiene el "american way of life" y la sociedad norteamericana. De momento dejo ahí la cosa para no herir más sensibilidades.



Pues ser anti-algo es como no ser nada señor, queda uno condicionado por lo que hagan o dejen de hacer otros, los odiados. Es más me pienso que usté, más que pro-nazi, lo cual aún puedo entender, es anti-judío, cosa que no. No me entra en la cabeza.

-Yo no soy culé, soy antimadridista.

Frases así no las he entendido nunca.

A mí me pasa con Trump lo mismo que me pasaba de chico con los alemanes, con los japoneses y con los indios, que de tanto coñazo como daban los de Holywood me pusieron a favor. Luego, con 14 años, en un intercambio estudiantil en Inglaterra, hice amistad con unos alemanes y se me pasó la tontería.
Eran normales: unos cabrones y otros amables. Incluso diría que un poquito más cabrones y un poquito menos amables que nosotros.

La japonefilia se me pasó más tarde por culpa de las turistas japonesas que venían por aquí en los 80, que me dejaron mu buen recuerdo.
Y menos mal que conocí al Kira Sensei más o menos al mismo tiempo que conocí a las niñas del K-pop ése, porque si no, lo mismo creía hasta en hadas madrinas coreanas.



Spoiler








El que Chang hable mal de Li dice más de Chang que de Lí. -reza un refrán oriental.
Y más si nadie ha preguntado por Li (Lee según la grafía british) -añado yo.

Vamos, lo de _excusatio non petita_ que decía el griego clásico, aunque haya quien piense que los romanos hicieron "apropiación cultural". Ya ves tú.

Pues bien hecho coñe. Culturas hay muchas pero la civilización es una, los demás van por detrás.

Total que si se pusieron a hablar mal de Trump sin que yo hubiera preguntado nada, yo podría desconfiar del mensajero. Pero si se pusieron dar tanto el coñazo, subconscientemente, a mí me acabaron poniendo a favor.

No sé, puede que yo sea mu español y por tanto mu llevacontrarias.
A mí, y al Putin creo que también, ya que hizo unas declaraciones al respecto, y al gordo norcoreano* también coño. Incluso a los del partido comunista chino, recientemente centenarios, nos parece el Trump un tío mucho más noblote, más serio y más de fiar que los retorcidos, siniestros, venados y disparatados que le han sustituido.

Sí, el tipo iba a lo suyo. Pero iba de frente y cumplía sus compromisos, cosa que no podemos decir de éstos que parecen funcionar a base de ventoleras y teatralidades. Y llevados por una especie de infantilismo están jugando a las casitas con las vidas de los demás.

Sí, sí. Puede usté ser un anti-Trump. Pero es que tiene usté una cola fea de grande por delante caramba. Que supongo que también será un notorio anti-cuñadas y un anti-suegra cerrao.
Total que como para ser anti-algo yo tendría que echar merienda y hacer culebreos y arabescos con mis prioridades, prefiero estar a favor de algo, aunque sea un poquillo,

hasta que la cosa me desilusiona.


En éso consiste la madurez, ...creo.
________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.



Perdón por el sermón, pero hoy es Domingo y de algún modo he de santificar la fiesta.









(*) para los que tienen memoria de pez.- Nuestro amado lidl Gran Timonel @calopez, cambió de avatar cual olvidadizo Kruchev a la muerte de Stalin (y después de haber acabado con Beria y con Molotov, claro), y se puso el de la hermana lideresa Gran Timonelesa tipití tipitesa ésa:







cuando los rumores, que cantaba la Rafaela Carrá (q.e.p.d. aunque fuera rojeras o éso dicen), aseguraban que don Kim había muerto.



Spoiler








Como corcho, o socialista en crisis, flota nuestro entrañable @calopez. Qué cabrón.

Bueno, ésto lo digo por si alguno de los que tenéis muchas multinikes quiere pisarle el avatar por jorobar

o por moverle la silla.


----------



## Bimmer (11 Jul 2021)

Hola a todos, he abierto un hilo de la conclusión a la que he llegado sobre el ER : 









¡Tema mítico! - El expediente royuela está dirigido y controlado por los servicios de inteligencia. VENTANA DE OVERTON.


Para el que no conozca dicho expediente, en este hilo tiene un resumen del expediente royuela : Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero Y aquí un resumen en vídeo del expediente : Tras seguir el expediente desde su inicio...




www.burbuja.info








Bimmer dijo:


> Para el que no conozca dicho expediente, en este hilo tiene un resumen del expediente royuela :
> 
> Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero
> 
> ...


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Dicho y hecho. Santiago Royuela avisó de que iba a a empezar a poner en circulación toda la mierda de los que se ponen de perfil, ocultan lo que saben o tratan de desacreditar al Expediente Royuela.
> 
> La Mafia Italiana trafica con cocaína, la Mafia Italiana colabora con la banda de Mena, Xavier Orcajo es muy amigo de Mena, Xavier Orcajo le resta toda credibilidad al Expediente Royuela, Xavier Orcajo es adicto a esa misma sustancia que tantos beneficios da a Mena y a la Mafia Italiana.
> 
> ...




Xavier Carajo tb es un empericao? Joder pues no tiene edad ya...

Lo que sin duda es o parece es otro periodista de mierda comprao o con pasta o en la logia, lo cual esto segundo es aun peor.

Otro de los segundos parece el follonero ese de mierda al que le dieron un premio mason que podeis ver por ahi.


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Lo más cercano de las redes stay-behind a Royuela está en el atentado del Papus o el asalto al Banco Central con sicarios que ya habían hecho trabajos sucios en Italia y que tratan de inculpar a Royuela y a sus camaradas falangistas.
> Según Royuela y más gente, esos mismos sicarios cometieron el atentado del despacho de abogados de Atocha 55 en 1977. La armas utilizadas son las mismas que las del GAL: las famosas Mariettas.
> Las mafias italianas que cruzan el mar de Aragón y se instalan en las costas levantinas pueden ser eso perfectamente.



Eso ya lo dije yo, es red Gladio/Otan con el objetivo de desestabilizar España para luego meter a su delfin Felipe Ruinas Gonzalez y meternos en la Otan de mierda, que encima no defiende nuestras posiciones en Africa para mayor tomadura de pelo.


----------



## javvi (12 Jul 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Hola a todos, he abierto un hilo de la conclusión a la que he llegado sobre el ER :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Una mejicanización de la sociedad? ¿van a dejar de disimular?


----------



## javvi (12 Jul 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Eso ya lo dije yo, es red Gladio/Otan con el objetivo de desestabilizar España para luego meter a su delfin Felipe Ruinas Gonzalez y meternos en la Otan de mierda, que encima no defiende nuestras posiciones en Africa para mayor tomadura de pelo.



La verdad es la verdad, la diga El Cesar o un plebeyo.


----------



## javvi (12 Jul 2021)

*`PLATA O PLOMO*

*El fiscal Mena intentó comprar a Juan Tuset, secretario de Royuela, quien falleció extrañamente*


----------



## javvi (12 Jul 2021)

*ENTREVISTA A JOSÉ MARÍA MENA ÁLVAREZ: UN SERVIDOR PÚBLICO. LOS FISCALES TIENEN UN SUELDO FIJO. SI CEDEN A LAS PRETENDIDAS PRESIONES ES PORQUE LES DA LA GANA.
EL SER HUMANO ES MUY RARO. EN GENERAL, EL SER HUMANO ES BUENO EN CASOS EXTRAORDINARIOS DE INCENDIOS Y TERREMOTOS. PERO EN EL DÍA A DÍA ES BASTANTE MEJORABLE.*




https://cadenaser.com/programa/2020/07/11/a_vivir_que_son_dos_dias/1594461803_423393.html


----------



## javvi (12 Jul 2021)

*EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA YA ES DEFINITIVAMENTE INCORPORADO A LA ENTRADA DE LA WIKIPEDIA DE JOSÉ MARÍA MENA ÁLVAREZ, PERO COMO TEORÍA CONSPIRATIVA.*

*Teorías conspirativas[editar]*
_La figura del fiscal Mena es extremadamente controvertida, y se han presentado contra él diversas denuncias y querellas por graves delitos (corrupción, prevaricación, actividades mafiosas, etc.), acciones que nunca han prosperado judicialmente. A pesar de que en los medios de comunicación españoles mayoritarios y subvencionados aparece como un demócrata irreprochable, en el denominado "Expediente Royuela", con muchos miles de seguidores en las redes, se le atribuye la dirección de una mafia judicial durante los años de su actividad como fiscal jefe de Cataluña. Dichas acusaciones se basan documentalmente en un archivo sustraído al fiscal Mena, archivo que registraba todas las actividades de dicha mafia judicial, y que se ubicaba en la clínica abortista del un colaborador de Mena, Carlos Morín Gamarra, cuya protección judicial frente a abortos criminales fue (según estos documentos) uno de los muchos casos delictivos amañados por Mena ante los tribunales. Mena nunca ha desmentido estas acusaciones públicas ni ha emprendido acciones judiciales contra sus denunciantes. A pesar de su abundante documentación, existe una resistencia generalizada en la prensa profesional a hacerse eco del "Expediente Royuela" y de cualquier crítica a la figura del fiscal Mena. __7_

*EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA YA ESTÁ PREPARADO CON SU ENTRADA PROPIA EN LA WIKIPEDIA. DE MOMENTO, NADIE SE HA ENCARGADO DE RELLENARLO DE CONTENIDO.





*






José María Mena Álvarez - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## javvi (12 Jul 2021)

*EN LA ENTRADA DE CARLOS JIMÉNEZ VILLAREJO DE LA WIKIPEDIA NI RASTRO DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA EN EL ARTÍCULO, PERO SÍ EN LA PESTAÑA DE DISCUSIÓN.

EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña 













Discusión:Carlos Jiménez Villarejo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




*


----------



## Bbuscandojusticia (12 Jul 2021)

Creo en la veracidad de los documentos, no veo a los Royuela capaces de falsificar nada, sobre todo cuando te matan a un hijo...Javier Royuela siempre en nuestros corazones...a los autores de las notas sí les veo total y absolutamente capaces de hacer estas presuntas matanzas, son grandísimos psicópatas que matarían a su madre, hijos, esposa por dinero y poder.


----------



## Uritorco (13 Jul 2021)

El último de hoy bastante interesante.


----------



## javvi (13 Jul 2021)

*Hoy a las 20 horas directo acerca de los Fake News contra Trump desde España*


----------



## javvi (13 Jul 2021)

*Golpe a D. Trump: la masonería contrató al equipo del fiscal Mena, M. Robles y Conde-Pumpido*


----------



## javvi (14 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *Golpe a D. Trump: la masonería contrató al equipo del fiscal Mena, M. Robles y Conde-Pumpido*



Esto cuesta mucho creerlo. Tiene toda la pinta de que le han tendido una trampa a Santiago Royuela. Si no calculo mal, cuando se supone que ocurre esto, el canal de los Royuela ya estaba funcionando.
No dice nada de en qué consiste exactamente el trabajillo que tan bien paga la Logia de Florida.


----------



## Uritorco (14 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Esto cuesta mucho creerlo. Tiene toda la pinta de que le han tendido una trampa a Santiago Royuela. Si no calculo mal, cuando se supone que ocurre esto, el canal de los Royuela ya estaba funcionando.
> No dice nada de en qué consiste exactamente el trabajillo que tan bien paga la Logia de Florida.



Algunos llevan con el sainete de que se lan han "colao" a los Royuela desde que todo esto comenzó a salir a la luz pública. Después de conocer lo que han venido revelando desde hace año y medio, ya no me cuesta creer nada. El Expediente es cierto al 100%. Es posible que a muchos conocer la intrahistoria de la realidad cotidiana que nos rodea y como se desarrollan verdaderamente los acontecimientos, les cueste todavía mucho asimilarla.


----------



## javvi (14 Jul 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Algunos llevan con el sainete de que se lan han "colao" a los Royuela desde que todo esto comenzó a salir a la luz pública. Después de conocer lo que han venido revelando desde hace año y medio, ya no me cuesta creer nada. El Expediente es cierto al 100%. Es posible que a muchos conocer la intrahistoria de la realidad cotidiana que nos rodea y como se desarrollan verdaderamente los acontecimientos, les cueste todavía mucho asimilarla.



A mí no se me puede acusar de haber despachado el ER con un no me creo nada. Si hay alguien que le ha dado vueltas y vueltas, caso por caso, hilando tramas, atando cabos y buscando una lógica a esta intrahistoria es el que esto escribe.

Creer en el ER 100% es un dogma de fe. No es esa mi actitud. ¿Acaso no es posible que el ER sea cierto 99%? Ni siquiera he dicho que no me lo crea, he dicho que cuesta creerlo. Hay un pequeño matiz. 

Con este último vídeo se da un salto cualitativo que rompe todos los esquemas de la idea que nos habíamos hecho de la banda de Mena y su disolución. Se dudaba de si Ruiz estaba muerto o dándose la vida padre en Argentina. Mena se ha jubilado como fiscal, pero sigue más activo que nunca. Incluso ha subido de nivel, elevándose a la más alta política internacional. Los trapicheos callejeros han quedado muy atrás. Ahora se dedica, con su fiel Ruiz, a derrocar al presidente de la primera potencia mundial. 

Repito: no digo que no me lo crea, digo que cada vez cuesta más creérselo.


----------



## Peritta (14 Jul 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Eso ya lo dije yo, es red Gladio/Otan con el objetivo de desestabilizar España para luego meter a su delfin Felipe Ruinas Gonzalez y meternos en la Otan de mierda, que encima no defiende nuestras posiciones en Africa para mayor tomadura de pelo.



La red Gladio eran un conjunto de pisos francos y células durmientes por si los soviéstikos del otro lado del telón de acero conquistaban Europa Occidental en una blietzkrig electrizante o apabullante.

Que los utilizaran para otros fines, no sé. Pero me lo imagino.




javvi dijo:


> *Golpe a D. Trump: la masonería contrató al equipo del fiscal Mena, M. Robles y Conde-Pumpido*



Pffff no me cuadra nada don @javvi, me huele a chamusquina. Estoy empezando a descreer en el expediente Royuela.
En bandas de sicarios y maffiosos embebidas en nuestra administración... o dirigiéndola, no. ¿Eh?. 

Sí, en ésto ya pensaba yo antes de conocer el expediente Royuela. Pero sea o no falso éste, a mí me está dando una idea del alcance y el tamaño de nuestro deep-state. 
Cloacas decimos en Espain que somos mu mal hablaos. 

No, no me cuadra que Mena reparta con el Pumpido y con la Robles. ¿Qué pito tocan éstos en este concierto para ganarse esos millonacos?. Por el mismo precio también podría haber repartido con el jefe de la logia de Montevideo al que le debe un favor y a éstos, pues no sé. 
¿Son sus inmediatos superiores?. La Robles no sé, pero el Pumpido ya fue chantajeado con la carta aquella y no tiene pinta de ser muy superior a Mena en ningún escalafón masónico. 
En fin, lo mismo pertenecen a una logia superior a la que le debe obediencia la logia del Mena, que tò pué ser.

¿Quién pone los informáticos o paga los 20 centimillos a los comunity managers y los minutos al teclado?.
¿Todo lo hace el equipo de Ruiz?, ¿puede éste desplazar a los de Delitos Telemáticos (saludos Romerles) y ponerlos a malmeter contra Trump en foros y redes sociales, supongo que norteamericanas, dejando de hacer lo que estuvieran haciendo para la administración española?.

¿No hay pagos al director de la Vanguardia, o del Correo Vasco o el Heraldo de Aragón, o al de la Agencia Efe?. ¿Pagaron a los de Tv para que difundieran bulos y noticias sin contrastar que hablaran mal de Trump, o éstos ya están en el ajo -o cobran de otra logia- y no hay que sobornarles?. 

Las notas éstas no han podido ser capturadas en la clínica del doctor Morín, y robadas al descuido al García de la Serrana creo que tampoco, pues para entonces ya no estaría este hombre operativo al ser más conocido que el coño de la Chelito. ¿De dónde las han sacado?. ¿Por qué no las ha enseñado antes?.

No me cuadra el que la logia de Miami o de Florida pague tanto dinero por hacer... ¿qué?. ¿Pagar a pelmas como Mazuste o Dabuti?. No sé, muchos millonacos me parecen a mí por muchos Voodoo que sean, cuando un "equipo" dirigido por un sargento de la benetérita entrado en años lo puede hacer. 
La logia de Arkansas o de Minessota habrán soltado otra morterada de millones al Mena de Filipinas o de México supongo, para darle al Trump mal nombre por allí aunque ellos tampoco voten en las elecciones norteamericanas. 

No, no tengo tantas tragaderas.

Lo cierto es que tienen el banco y los números de apunte. Si es que las cuentas "flopper" tienen apuntes. De modo que si alguien quiere investigar algo oficialmente bien puede hacerlo que datos y pistas hay. 
Si los de la UDEF norteamericana, que dicen perseguir internacionalmente el blanqueo de capitales, quieren husmear por allí bien podrían hacerlo. Pero ya vimos que los de la DEA se inhibieron con el contenedor de cocaína robado y a la UDEF española no la conocía ni el Jordi Pujol senior.




Otra cosa que le da credibilidad al expediente Royuela es que no hayan salido pagos ni cobros en bitcoins o en criptomonedas.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (14 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Esto cuesta mucho creerlo. Tiene toda la pinta de que le han tendido una trampa a Santiago Royuela. Si no calculo mal, cuando se supone que ocurre esto, el canal de los Royuela ya estaba funcionando.
> No dice nada de en qué consiste exactamente el trabajillo que tan bien paga la Logia de Florida.



Sí, estoy de acuerdo en que el canal de los Royuelas ya estaba funcionando con toda su carga de denuncia cuando reciben este encargo, solo puede explicarse de dos formas o es como tu dices una trampa a los Royuelas porque y además EEUU es un poderoso enemigo que puede fulminar a los Royuelas en minutos, o también puede ser que al Mena y equipo se la chufle la denuncia de los Royuelas porque están seguros que no llegarán a ninguna parte.

El trabajillo ha sido público y notorio, se cargaron no solo a Trump sino a su equipo y sobre todo a los que denunciaron el pucherazo de las elecciones como a Rudy Giuliani que tenía una excelente reputación y lo convirtieron en una mierda, actuar desde un ordenador es mucho más fácil que actuar en la realidad física, 4 informáticos tecleando todo el día pueden dar mucho de sí y como es lógico la campaña se desarrollaría en varios países cada uno con su equipo y comenzando por EEUU, el caso es que si revisas en España tanto las noticias oficiales , debates políticos etc. y para que internet en todas sus formas, la campaña fue bestial y supongo que lo que circulara por España en español influiría en la población sudamericana de EEUU.


----------



## Debunker (14 Jul 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Quién pone los informáticos o paga los 20 centimillos a los comunity managers y los minutos al teclado?.
> ¿Todo lo hace el equipo de Ruiz?, ¿puede éste desplazar a los de Delitos Telemáticos (saludos Romerles) y ponerlos a malmeter contra Trump en foros y redes sociales, supongo que norteamericanas, dejando de hacer lo que estuvieran haciendo para la administración española?.
> 
> ¿No hay pagos al director de la Vanguardia, o del Correo Vasco o el Heraldo de Aragón, o al de la Agencia Efe?. ¿Pagaron a los de Tv para que difundieran bulos y noticias sin contrastar que hablaran mal de Trump, o éstos ya están en el ajo -o cobran de otra logia- y no hay que sobornarles?.



Ruiz debe tener contactos hasta en el infierno pero sobre todo debe conocer por los 4 costados a todas las fuerzas de seguridad y orden de nuestro país, siendo así es fácil reclutar a quien se necesite para cualquier cosa. Por supuesto yo creo que la campaña contra Trump se hizo en más de un país, en cualquier caso con internet , las noticias se hacen mundiales e incluso virales dependiendo del interés del caso como es las elecciones de un presidente de EEUU.

Sin aparecer esto en el ER, yo tenía muy claro que los medios oficialistas españoles estaban comprados, uno que me ponía de los nervios era el corresponsal de Antena3 en NY, pero vamos eran todos los medios a una, hasta los conservadores, solo El Diestro pírrico medio y Torotv se mantuvieron ajenos a la campaña colosal de desinformación que, ya fue apoteósica en el asalto al Capitolio, de hecho las cosas tan extrañas e increíbles que ocurrieron en EEUU para desbancar a Trump para siempre, debería hacernos recapacitar que, nos espera al mundo con ese NOM o como queramos llamarlo por el que, los del gran poder trabajan tan a conciencia. Si además lo unimos al covid y 100 cosas más que circulan ante nuestros ojos, la verdad es que el futuro inmediato es negro como noche sin luna.


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Esto cuesta mucho creerlo. Tiene toda la pinta de que le han tendido una trampa a Santiago Royuela. Si no calculo mal, cuando se supone que ocurre esto, el canal de los Royuela ya estaba funcionando.
> No dice nada de en qué consiste exactamente el trabajillo que tan bien paga la Logia de Florida.




No te parecia sospechoso poner cualquier programa random de tv o radio salvo radios minoritarias tematicas y ver que Trump era siempre el ogro?

Pues lo dicho, 100 millones de pavos dan para muchas limosnas a presentadores de mierda sociatas, trepas e hijos de puta.

Hasta el peperoputero Margallo, el viejo ese asqueoso era pro Hillary Lesbos hace 4 años y ahora pro Bidet.

El catedratico Centeno cara a cara le puso las pilas y el Marzurullo abandonó el plató de Atresmedia la madrugada de las votaciones.

Encima cobarde. asco de peperos maNsones...


----------



## Duda Metódica (14 Jul 2021)

Una cosa es que entre la documentación supuestamente obtenida de la clícica Morín aparezcan copias o borradores de cartas y otra muy distinta disponer del documento original manuscrito que supuestamente Mena envió por carta y fue recibido por su destinatario. También hay en el expediente, según nos dicen, documentos recogidos de papeleras. Si las papeleras son del emisor de la carta, nada garantiza que la carta se llegara a enviar o se enviase con el texto exacto del documento tirado a la papelera y por lo tanto no podemos deducir que el contenido de la carta se corresponda con la realidad de los hechos. Si las papeleras son del destinatario de la carta, la cosa cambia y es logico suponer que se trate de una carta efectivamente recibida. Cabe esperar que algún día nos cuenten los detalles de como se realizaron esas intercepciones.
Según el video sobre las fake news en las elecciones USA, algúno de los colaboradores de los Royuela interceptó unas cartas manuscritas originales, supuestamente de puño y letra del fiscal Mena. Las cartas debieron ser sustraidas una vez recibidas por su destinatario. No hay otra explicación para que los Royuela dispongan del original manuscrito de una carta que se da por hecho que ha sido recibida por su destinatario. Conde-Pumpido debe ser muy poco cuidadoso o andar muy sobrado si no destruye los documentos comprometedores y además se los birlan una y otra vez.
Ningún juez, fiscal o policía va a investigar nada mientras no exista más prueba que notas o cartas, aunque sean toneladas de papeles. Siempre habrá algún perito que dictaminará que la caligrafía no es de Mena o de Ruiz. Si no aparecen cadáveres o testigos que corroboren las acusaciones, no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## Peritta (14 Jul 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> No te parecia sospechoso poner cualquier programa random de tv o radio salvo radios minoritarias tematicas y ver que Trump era siempre el ogro?
> 
> Pues lo dicho, 100 millones de pavos dan para muchas limosnas a presentadores de mierda sociatas, trepas e hijos de puta.



A mí lo que me parece raro es que la parte del leon de los 100 millonacos se los queden Mena, Margarita Robles y Cándido Peromalo Conde Pumpido.

¿Con qué pagaban a los comunity manageres y a los de los medios de comunicación y agencias de noticias?.
¿Pagan los de la logia de Florida 100 millones y les hacen un servicio que vale 5?.

Qué raro.

Además sigo sin saber cómo puñetas se puede influir desde España en el electorado estadounidense y que esa intervención sea decisiva.

Aquí, bueno, en Madrid, lo que veíamos cuando estaba la señá Esperanza de caciquesa es que antes de las elecciones el metro sufría sabotajes y descacharres, cosa que no ocurría si las elecciones no estaban próximas. Ésto, si no se arregló, sí disminuyó cuando pusieron cámaras en talleres y cocheras.
Es a ésto a lo que yo llamo influir.
El sabotear con ataques DDOS organismos oficiales estadounidenses también.

El echar parrafadas o memes en redes sociales juveniles que mal a penas nadie lee no me parece tan importante y se puede hacer desde cualquier país en el que el salario medio sea más bajo

escaso si lo miramos desde el punto de vista de quien lo percibe.

Lo dicho, este episodio me parece una troleada.
Sin embargo los números de cuenta están ahí y los números de los apuntes tambien, y la UDEF... ¿La UDEF?., ...¿qué coños es la UDEF?.


Perdón a los que les dé por llorar.
________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (14 Jul 2021)

*HAN DESAPERECIDO LOS VIDEOS DEL CANAL DE SANTIAGO ROYUELA.



https://www.youtube.com/c/SantiagoRoyuelaSamit/featured



ESPEREMOS QUE SEA UN FALLO TÉCNICO PASAJERO.*


----------



## javvi (14 Jul 2021)

*HA DEBIDO SER UN CAMBIO EN EL CANAL. AHORA EN LA SECCIÓN DE VIDEOS SÓLO APARECEN LOS DE HACE UN AÑO. LOS MÁS RECIENTES ESTÁN EN LAS LISTAS DE REPRODUCCIÓN. NO SÉ SI ESTÁN TODOS.*



https://www.youtube.com/c/SantiagoRoyuelaSamit/playlists


----------



## javvi (15 Jul 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> No te parecia sospechoso poner cualquier programa random de tv o radio salvo radios minoritarias tematicas y ver que Trump era siempre el ogro?
> 
> Pues lo dicho, 100 millones de pavos dan para muchas limosnas a presentadores de mierda sociatas, trepas e hijos de puta.
> 
> ...



Nadie pone en duda que en los USA dieron un pucherazo como la catedral de Burgos. Y que el bombardeo de fake news fue mastodóntico.
Ya he dicho que no es que no me lo crea, es que cada vez cuesta más creerlo. El canal de los Royuela ya estaba funcionando cuando se ingresan esas cuentas. Mena, lejos de estar acojonado, sigue con sus actividades delictivas, pero a un nivel todavía más alto
Entonces ¿qué se deduce de todo esto? ¿tendrá razón @Bimmer en que nos están metiendo por la ventanita de Overton que la delincuencia institucional va a dejar de esconderse?

Para los que no tuvieron tiempo de ver el último video, que por algún motivo se ha borrado. Santiago Royuela da explicaciones del anterior sobre Trump, que ha generado tantas dudas.
Recuerda que hay un segundo zulo.
Constata que hay diversos servicios de inteligencia, o distintos grupos dentro del laberinto cloacal, y que uno de ellos es el que les está apoyando. O eso es lo que me pareció entender a mí. Estos servicios de inteligencia están compartimentados. Uno puede conocer parte de la información, no toda.
Da a entender que la clave está en las logias, cómo están organizadas a nivel mundial.
Se repite con los mismos argumentos que nos ha explicado ya muchas veces.
De momento, no nos puede dar toda la información. Esto nos lleva a un punto muerto. El Expediente Royuela se ha convertido en un dogma de fe: o te lo crees, o no te lo crees.
No nos explica en qué consistió ese encargo de la Logia de Florida. lo lógico es pensar que untaron a los medios de comunicación, como ya han hecho en otras ocasiones, pero nos falta esa parte. No hay constancia de que los directores de los medios de comunicación se lleven su comisión.


----------



## javvi (15 Jul 2021)

Si no me equivoco, estas notas se escriben cuando ya están subiendo videos los Royuela y está en la red la página javierroyuelasamit.com. 
Posibles explicaciones:
1ª Se sienten tan poderosos, que les da exactamente igual lo que hagan los Royuela. Se saben impunes y se pueden permitir el lujo de seguir mandándose notas manuscritas porque les consta que ningún juez va a hacer nada contra ellos.
2ª Le han tendido una trampa a los Royuela. ¿han hecho un peritaje por un profesional acreditado de las últimas notas? Se podrían querellar por las últimas notas. Las anteriores no entrarían en el sumario. En este caso se podría demostrar que no las ha escrito Mena. Ya lo hicieron en otra ocasión, pero Royuela fue prudente y no cayó en la trampa. Si los Royuela se han relajado demasiado esta vez, Mena les ha dado la estocada final.


----------



## javvi (15 Jul 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Si no aparecen cadáveres o testigos que corroboren las acusaciones, no hay nada que hacer.



Hay indicios y hay pruebas. Las periciales podrían ser indicios que llevasen a un juez a dar la orden de comprobar si es cierto o no que hay, al menos, cuatro fosas comunes en los alrededores de Mequinenza, Almacelles, Vinaroz y San Sebastián de los Reyes. 
Si siguen los presuntos inquilinos en las fosas se daría con la prueba definitiva. Lo más difícil sería dar con ese juez implacable. Como ocurrió en los años de plomo en Italia, estos jueces y fiscales necesitarían regimientos enteros de guardaespaldas.


----------



## Kolobok (15 Jul 2021)

Es delirante


javvi dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, estas notas se escriben cuando ya están subiendo videos los Royuela y está en la red la página javierroyuelasamit.com.
> Posibles explicaciones:
> 1ª Se sienten tan poderosos, que les da exactamente igual lo que hagan los Royuela. Se saben impunes y se pueden permitir el lujo de seguir mandándose notas manuscritas porque les consta que ningún juez va a hacer nada contra ellos.
> 2ª Le han tendido una trampa a los Royuela. ¿han hecho un peritaje por un profesional acreditado de las últimas notas? Se podrían querellar por las últimas notas. Las anteriores no entrarían en el sumario. En este caso se podría demostrar que no las ha escrito Mena. Ya lo hicieron en otra ocasión, pero Royuela fue prudente y no cayó en la trampa. Si los Royuela se han relajado demasiado esta vez, Mena les ha dado la estocada final.



y la 3ª Es una estafa de los Royuela que se están riendo de todos. Que clase de genio del mal es Mena, que ha estado operando todos estos años (sigue haciéndolo actualmente) y que le pillan notas hasta de que va al váter?? O es que se siente tan impune que le envía las cartas directamente a los Royuela?? Es decir, se cargan a no se cuantas personas para que guarden silencio y después no ajustan cuentas con los despistados que filtran las cartas?? Por cuántas manos pasan las cartas de Mena?? Tras lo del expediente Royuela no han tomado ninguna precaución??

Como bien dice @Peritta , que clase de mierda de servicio de manipulación de las elecciones estadounidenses hacen por 5 millones. La Logia de Florida le gusta que le roben?? Si con 5 millones y hablando mal de Donald Trump consiguiesen que no ganase las elecciones, no habría ganado ni las primeras. Coño, si quieres hacer una operación a gran escala pues me creo que necesites 100 millones, hay que untar con mucha pasta a gente clave, pero que CONDE PUMPIDO se lleve 20 millones por ser colega de Mena?? No tiene ningún sentido. En el vídeo que borraron Mena venía a decirles ''mira que caramelito tengo, podría quedarmelo para mi, pero como somos un equipo (para lo bueno y para lo malo) vengo a compartirlo.


Hace aguas por todas partes.

La Logia de Florida en las elecciones:

100 millones para España de los que solo van a usarse 5
100 millones para Francia de los que solo van a usarse 5
100 millones para Alemania de los que solo van a usarse 5
100 millones para Rusia de los que solo van a usarse 5
100 millones para Italia de los que solo van a usarse 5
500 millones para Estados Unidos de los que solo van a usarse 20

Buah, menuda campaña de 45 millones de desestabilización politica nos hemos montado Warren Smith.

Lo que más me sorprende es que NADIE en el canal de los Royuela se hace los mismos planteamientos que hacemos nosotros aquí. NADIE. Eso si que da miedo y la fe ciega de sus seguidores está dando alas a Santi a contar bulazos como el de Donald Trump.


----------



## javvi (15 Jul 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Lo que más me sorprende es que NADIE en el canal de los Royuela se hace los mismos planteamientos que hacemos nosotros aquí. NADIE. Eso si que da miedo y la fe ciega de sus seguidores está dando alas a Santi a contar bulazos como el de Donald Trump.



No sólo se ha borrado el último vídeo dando explicaciones sobre el anterior: el de Trump. En éste se han borrado comentarios. Alguien opina que se la han colado con estas notas ( 2ª opción). Santiago Royuela le contesta. Asegura que los documentos son auténticos, dejando caer que es posible que se le hayan colado. Cuando lo vuelvo a mirar ha desaparecido el comentario y la respuesta de Santiago.


----------



## Debunker (15 Jul 2021)

Sobre Margarita Robles, no es mucho pero algo es, 



"Escribía este 13 de julio de 2021 *Regino García-Badell* en _VozPópuli_ que la clave fue Robles. El que fuera diputado regional en Madrid y jefe de gabinete de Esperanza Aguirre, sabe bien de las intrigas que se cuecen por dentro en la política:



> Una breve insinuación: entre los supervivientes de la crisis está Margarita Robles, a la que muchos ingenuos de la derecha consideran lo más presentable del gobierno de Sánchez. Si se lee el libro de Joaquín Leguina, “Historia de una ambición”, que da muchas pistas acerca de la personalidad y de la trayectoria de nuestro autócrata, se descubre que la persona clave para la presentación de la moción de censura que llevó a este señor a La Moncloa fue, precisamente ella, por sus relaciones con los jueces y, ante todo, con el juez De Prada, y por la celeridad que se dio para explicarle que Frankenstein llamaba a su puerta. Ni Calvo, ni Redondo, ni Ábalos, la clave fue Margarita Robles. Así, cuando ella sea la defenestrada, sabremos que a Sánchez no le faltará ya nada para ser un perfecto totalitario.



Y lo que bien es cierto es que Robles tenía aparentemente bien apuntalada su continuidad en Defensa, contaba en _EsDiario_ al periodista *Javier Ruiz de Vergara* mediados de junio, y todo a pesar de haber mostrado su disconformidad con la hoja de ruta de los indultos a los presos del procés y especialmente con el golpe de gracia al Tribunal Supremo. La ministra consiguió para España la organización de la cumbre de líderes de la OTAN del próximo año, después de un buen desempeño en el Cuartel General de la Alianza en la localidad belga de Mons.

Incluso antes, *José Antonio Zarzalejos* publicaba en_ El Confidencial_ que Robles tiene mucho que decir. Escribía el experimentado periodista que la titular de Defensa «no asistió al solemne acto de toma de posesión de la nueva directora general de la Guardia Civil, María Gámez», un gesto bien marcado y que ponía de manifiesto efectivamente la ruptura entre algunos miembros del Ejecutivo."



Kolobok dijo:


> Coño, si quieres hacer una operación a gran escala pues me creo que necesites 100 millones, hay que untar con mucha pasta a gente clave, pero que CONDE PUMPIDO se lleve 20 millones por ser colega de Mena?? No tiene ningún sentido. En el vídeo que borraron Mena venía a decirles ''mira que caramelito tengo, podría quedarmelo para mi, pero como somos un equipo (para lo bueno y para lo malo) vengo a compartirlo.




Los pagos a los importantes no tienen que ver con el trabajo que hagan, tiene que ver con asegurarse un pasaporte de impunidad, cuando corrompes a alguien con poder, el poder es tuyo y no del que se ha corrompido.



javvi dijo:


> 1ª Se sienten tan poderosos, que les da exactamente igual lo que hagan los Royuela. Se saben impunes y se pueden permitir el lujo de seguir mandándose notas manuscritas porque les consta que ningún juez va a hacer nada contra ellos.



Ni jueces, ni medios, ni políticos, ni pueblo , nadie va a hacer nada y lo sabemos nosotros y mucho más Mena.

ya se que lo que voy a decir os sonará a magufería , ya quisiera yo que lo fuera, se crean a nivel virtual todo tipo de situaciones, ciudades paralelas y cualquier problema social, político o lo que sea , en esa creación virtual se introducen todos los datos reales que se dan en el mundo físico, por ejemplo en una ciudad virtual paralela a una ciudad real, se introducen los datos de climatología, problemas de tráfico, problemas de convivencia , de polución etc. etc. esa realidad virtual es analizada por una IA que según los datos determina el futuro o resolución del problema y la mejor actuación para llegar a la solución que se pretenda, tanto si se trata de joder a la ciudad o de solucionar sus problemas, ni es costoso ni difícil y se ha convertido en una herramienta muy útil para los poderosos porque determina el futuro de una situación, si el Mena tiene algo así , no me extrañaría , sabe bien como va a terminar el ER.


----------



## Uritorco (15 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> No sólo se ha borrado el último vídeo dando explicaciones sobre el anterior: el de Trump. En éste se han borrado comentarios. Alguien opina que se la han colado con estas notas ( 2ª opción). Santiago Royuela le contesta. Asegura que los documentos son auténticos, dejando caer que es posible que se le hayan colado. Cuando lo vuelvo a mirar ha desaparecido el comentario y la respuesta de Santiago.



¿Te refieres al video que dura 40 minutos y que fue emitido hace dos días sobre el tema de Trump? Lo digo por que se puede visualizar perfectamente en su canal. Lo que sí no entiendo es eso de "vídeos privados".
En cuanto a la desaparición de mensajes eso es algo que viene pasando y ocurriendo desde hace mucho tiempo. El contador de visitas tambien fluctua a veces de forma sorprendente. Es evidente que el canal de los Royuela lleva en el punto de mira de las cloacas del sistema desde el principio.

Estos son los dos últimos vídeos que han subido hoy.


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 Jul 2021)

periodista antimafia asesinado a tiros en Holanda


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Nadie pone en duda que en los USA dieron un pucherazo como la catedral de Burgos. Y que el bombardeo de fake news fue mastodóntico.
> Ya he dicho que no es que no me lo crea, es que cada vez cuesta más creerlo. El canal de los Royuela ya estaba funcionando cuando se ingresan esas cuentas. Mena, lejos de estar acojonado, sigue con sus actividades delictivas, pero a un nivel todavía más alto
> Entonces ¿qué se deduce de todo esto? ¿tendrá razón @Bimmer en que nos están metiendo por la ventanita de Overton que la delincuencia institucional va a dejar de esconderse?
> 
> ...




Ya hay constancia en otros videos que otros periodistas, recuerdo uno apellidado creo que Franco, para mayor INRI de nuestro Invicto Caudillo, que se llevaba 1 millon de pelas al mes, no se si era del Pais u otro panfleto.


----------



## javvi (16 Jul 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> ¿Te refieres al video que dura 40 minutos y que fue emitido hace dos días sobre el tema de Trump? Lo digo por que se puede visualizar perfectamente en su canal. Lo que sí no entiendo es eso de "vídeos privados".
> En cuanto a la desaparición de mensajes eso es algo que viene pasando y ocurriendo desde hace mucho tiempo. El contador de visitas tambien fluctua a veces de forma sorprendente. Es evidente que el canal de los Royuela lleva en el punto de mira de las cloacas del sistema desde el principio.
> 
> Estos son los dos últimos vídeos que han subido hoy.



Lo que yo veo es que en la sección de videos han desaparecido todos los del último año excepto los dos más recientes: Santiago R. S. se persona en el juzgado... y el que anuncia hoy el directo con Martínez Grasa. El siguiente es ya de hace un año.
Para ver los del último año hay que ir a la lista de reproducciones. Ves uno y el resto están en la columna de la derecha. El de más arriba es el más reciente. Salta directamente del vídeo de Trump a uno de 14 m. que es el de S.R.S se persona en los juzgados....
Ando muy perdido ¿qué haces para dar con ese vídeo? Hasta hoy ese vídeo le tenía como vídeo privado. eso quiere decir que pinchas y no se puede ver nada. Lo acabo de mirar y ni siquiera aparece como privado, ha desaparecido.


----------



## javvi (16 Jul 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ya hay constancia en otros videos que otros periodistas, recuerdo uno apellidado creo que Franco, para mayor INRI de nuestro Invicto Caudillo, que se llevaba 1 millon de pelas al mes, no se si era del Pais u otro panfleto.



Se llama Antonio Franco Estadella, ex director del Periódico de Catalunya quien junto a Jesús Ceberio. ex director de El País, recibían un complemento de 10.000 euracos mensuales por publicar lo que les indicase La Banda.

Les dediqué un poste sobre cómo engañaron a Aznar llevándole hacia ETA en el 11m, fueron ellos mismos los que en la página frontal de sus diarios apuntaban a la banda de vascorenegados y luego se echaron atrás.

Encontré milagrosamente la portada de Ël Periódico de Catalunya donde se apunta a ETA en la página de todocolección.com. Alguien vende ese ejemplar y el del mismo día de El País por 100 euros.
Esa portada la han borrado, no se encuentra en otro sitio.

*POR CIERTO, RUEGO A LOS FOREROS QUE HAGAN COPIAS DE ESA PORTADA. YO YA HE HECHO LA MÍA. CUANTAS MÁS TENGAMOS MEJOR. HAN INTENTADO BORRAR LAS HUELLAS QUE NOS PUEDAN INDICAR QUIÉN NOS DECLARÓ LA GUERRA ESE DÍA. *



javvi dijo:


> *CONTROL DE LOS MEDIOS: JESÚS CEBERIO GALARDI, DIRECTOR DE EL PAÍS. ANTONIO FRANCO ESTADELLA, DIRECTOR DE EL PERIÓDICO DE CATALUNYA. LAS PORTADAS DE EL 11 DE MARZO DEL 2004 APUNTADO A ETA. ¿LE TENDIERON UNA TRAMPA A AZNAR?*
> 
> Vemos en uno de los últimos videos de Santiago Royuela las notas de los pagos a estos dos directores de periódicos: El País y El Periódico de Catalunya. A partir de enero del 2004 empiezan a cobrar en una cuenta de Monterrey que llaman Flopper. Antes cobraban en metálico. Alguno de los recaderos se presentaban en el despacho con un sobre: un Ruiz o un
> De la Serrana.
> ...



No hay más que ver cómo en el décimo aniversario de los atentados, los canallas de El P. de Catalunya borran esa portada, la del mismo 11m, y empiezan el repaso de sus portadas desde la del día siguiente: el 12. *Así se contaron los atentados del 11-M *lo titulan ¿Y la portada que os falta, sinvergüenzas? 









Así se contaron los atentados del 11-M


Repaso de las portadas de EL PERIÓDICO hasta el día 15 de marzo de 2004




www.elperiodico.com





PD: EN TODO COLECCIÓN HAY VARIAS FOTOS DE LOS DOS EJEMPLARES. HAY QUE IR BAJANDO PARA VER LA DEL P. DE CATALUNYA. DICE: EL 11M DE ETA. YO SOY UN INUTIL PARA LAS NUEVAS TECNOLOGÍAS. ME DEJA DESCARGÁRMELA, PERO NO POSTEARLA. NO SÉ CÓMO SE PODRIA HACER.


----------



## javvi (16 Jul 2021)

Yo creo que es el propio Santiago el que los ha borrado. Si no, nos lo hubiera dicho.


----------



## Kolobok (16 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Yo creo que es el propio Santiago el que los ha borrado. Si no, nos lo hubiera dicho.



Javi, siguen estando los vídeos de este año, sólo que aparecen por detrás de los más antiguos. Si vas bajando los acabas viendo, creo que ha sido Santi que ha cambiado el orden, poniendo los más antiguos primero y los más nuevos al final. Le ha quedado raro el canal.


----------



## javvi (16 Jul 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Javi, siguen estando los vídeos de este año, sólo que aparecen por detrás de los más antiguos. Si vas bajando los acabas viendo, creo que ha sido Santi que ha cambiado el orden, poniendo los más antiguos primero y los más nuevos al final. Le ha quedado raro el canal.



Joder, gracias. Por fin lo he visto. Lo que pasa es que es una cosa muy rara. Si los ordenas desde el más reciente, excepto los dos últimos, el tercero, es ya de hace un año. Y si los ordenas desde el más antiguo te sale el primero: el de cosas que nunca os contaron de la extrema derecha, y hay que ir con el cursor hacia abajo, donde, efectivamente, ahí están.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (16 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, estas notas se escriben cuando ya están subiendo videos los Royuela y está en la red la página javierroyuelasamit.com.
> Posibles explicaciones:
> 1ª Se sienten tan poderosos, que les da exactamente igual lo que hagan los Royuela. Se saben impunes y se pueden permitir el lujo de seguir mandándose notas manuscritas porque les consta que ningún juez va a hacer nada contra ellos.
> 2ª Le han tendido una trampa a los Royuela. ¿han hecho un peritaje por un profesional acreditado de las últimas notas? Se podrían querellar por las últimas notas. Las anteriores no entrarían en el sumario. En este caso se podría demostrar que no las ha escrito Mena. Ya lo hicieron en otra ocasión, pero Royuela fue prudente y no cayó en la trampa. Si los Royuela se han relajado demasiado esta vez, Mena les ha dado la estocada final.



Si las notas de la historia de la campaña las hubiera escrito el propio Mena y sus secuaces contando una trola para despistar, un peritaje no serviría para nada.

Si las notas las hubiera escrito la misma gente que el resto de notas para vendérselas a Royuela, pues entonces los Royuela podrían haber seguido comprando material de mierda, y un peritaje no serviría para nada.

A favor de que no sea material de mierda, está el tema de que dicen que han conseguido notas por varias vías distintas, supongamos que con la ayuda de personas sin conexión entre sí (porque si aunque el origen fuera distinto, las personas que se las consiguen estuvieran conectadas entre sí, o con algún intermediario común proveedor de información, podría ser material de mierda)

En contra de que sea material de mierda, también podrían estar las periciales, pero me parece recordar que las periciales lo que dicen es que las notas están escritas por una misma persona, y no tengo tan claro que digan que están escritas por Mena, porque no tengo muy claro que el perito tuviera un cuerpo de letra de referencia confirmado para compararlas contra él.

Santiago se explica tan mal a veces, que cuando habló de las periciales en un vídeo de hace meses, no me quedó claro eso que digo: Si los Royuela ya tenían un cuerpo de letra públicamente accesible de Mena contra el que confirmar el conjunto de las notas, o si no, y era lo que pedían que hiciera un juzgado, y lo que único que tenían eran informes periciales diciendo que todas esas notas estaban escritas por una misma persona.

Ya digo, Santiago se explica muy mal, y no sabes si es porque es idiota, y no sabe transmitir que las periciales ya están contrastadas contra un cuerpo de letra de Mena de referencia de documentos públicos , o si se hace el idiota para tomarnos el pelo al respecto, y pretende que ese trabajo lo haga un juzgado, y en realidad en lo que se sustenta su creencia sobre que las notas son ciertas, es en que algunas describen hechos que le cuadran con hechos que él conoce como ciertos, pero esos hechos bien podrían haberlos escrito gente que también los conociera, bien para timar a Royuela padre, o bien siguiendo sus indicaciones.


No tiene nada que ver que un perito pueda asegurar que unas notas están todas escritas por la misma persona, con asegurar que esas notas son de alguien concreto.

Y como digo, cuando Santiago ha hablado de ello, a mí no me ha dejado claro lo que han determinado los peritos.

Si alguien se la leído los informes y puede explicarlos mejor que lo que lo hace Santiago, se lo agradecería.

Porque si los informes solo afirmaran que esas notas están escritas por una misma persona (me refiero, las atribuidas a Mena por una misma persona, las atribuidas a Ruiz por una misma persona...) vaya tomadura de pelo de prueba que sería.


----------



## kozioł (16 Jul 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Si las notas de la historia de la campaña las hubiera escrito el propio Mena y sus secuaces contando una trola para despistar, un peritaje no serviría para nada.
> 
> Si las notas las hubiera escrito la misma gente que el resto de notas para vendérselas a Royuela, pues entonces los Royuela podrían haber seguido comprando material de mierda, y un peritaje no serviría para nada.
> 
> ...



Es que eso es lo que han dicho todas y cada una de las veces. Las tres peritaciones que presumen haber realizado, dan como único resultado que "las notas presentadas están con toda probabilidad escritas por la misma persona". Nada más.

Esas son todas las certezas del expediente.

PD: bueno, y las diligencias requeridas una vez por Maria Alegret Burgués. Que luego se quedaron en el aire y nadie reconoce ahora.


----------



## Peritta (16 Jul 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Es que eso es lo que han dicho todas y cada una de las veces. Las tres peritaciones que presumen haber realizado, dan como único resultado que "las notas presentadas están con toda probabilidad escritas por la misma persona". Nada más.
> 
> Esas son todas las certezas del expediente.
> 
> PD: bueno, y las diligencias requeridas una vez por Maria Alegret Burgués. Que luego se quedaron en el aire y nadie reconoce ahora.



... y los expedientes de la operación Chumi que Mena saca de los archivos y no devuelve.
Y el juez García Porrero al que le manda robar documentación de los archivos y le pillan con las manos en la masa.

Bueno, y los apuntes bancarios también si es que a alguien le da por investigar por ahí. Pero para éso habría que crear en la policía un grupo especial o una unidad de delitos económico-financieros y me creo que ni políticos ni funcionarios están por la labor de crear esa unidad no vaya a ser que los investigados fueran ellos.

En fin, no sé qué pensar de ésto, pero lo Paco que es le da credibilidad a la cosa.

Ea. Baraka pà tós que ésa, hasta en el infierno, es mejor que cualquier amigo.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> No sólo se ha borrado el último vídeo dando explicaciones sobre el anterior: el de Trump. En éste se han borrado comentarios. Alguien opina que se la han colado con estas notas ( 2ª opción). Santiago Royuela le contesta. Asegura que los documentos son auténticos, dejando caer que es posible que se le hayan colado. Cuando lo vuelvo a mirar ha desaparecido el comentario y la respuesta de Santiago.




A MI MI TODO ESO DE LOS HACKERS RUSOS

Y LA DESINFORMACION DE LAS ELECCIONES / PUTO OBVIO |

ES UN TODO UN POCO ...

NONSENSE RARO

QUIERDO DECIR : 

ESTRO LOS CUATRO HEPATATRILLONES DE MOVIDAS DE VARIOS KILOTROLLLONES DE GRAVE

ESO DE LOS JUNKER RUSOS QUE AFECTARON LOS RESULTADOS

COME ON PLEASE ....

WTF ?

OSEA, INPACTO ZERO


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Jul 2021)

ESTE VIDEO DIGO

LA PARTE JUNKERUNA SUENA A EPIC NONSESE

NO SE SI LO HARA , PARA SOLTARLA A VER QUE PASA, O NO SE ...

O SI LES HAN INJECTADO DISINFO O O QUE

PERO ES TODO MUY .... NO se




javvi dijo:


> *Hoy a las 20 horas directo acerca de los Fake News contra Trump desde España*


----------



## Peritta (16 Jul 2021)

Es a las nueve, en tres minutos. Pero le ha dado tiempo a emitir este otro vídeo:



_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (16 Jul 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Es que eso es lo que han dicho todas y cada una de las veces. Las tres peritaciones que presumen haber realizado, dan como único resultado que "las notas presentadas están con toda probabilidad escritas por la misma persona". Nada más.
> 
> Esas son todas las certezas del expediente.
> 
> PD: bueno, y las diligencias requeridas una vez por Maria Alegret Burgués. Que luego se quedaron en el aire y nadie reconoce ahora.



Sí, ahora hace poco han dicho que ellos tienen copia de parte de esas diligencias que la fiscalía actual niega que existan, como respuesta a la denuncia de una seguidora del canal.

Supuestamente también tienen expedientes robados por Mena.

No sé cómo se puede tener tanta cosa y a a la vez no dar con nada que sea concluyente.

Lo de los extractos de cuentas en el extranjero, tenemos la pega de credibilidad de cuando no les admitieron en un juicio hace años unos documentos de depósitos en Suiza diciendo los peritos que eran falsos (el sello y que el tipo que los firmaba ya no trabajaba allí)

Tienen un montón de pruebas supuestamente, pero no consiguen que ninguna progrese y dar la puntilla.


----------



## Peritta (17 Jul 2021)

Como nadie ha publicado el directo de ayer con Martinez Grasa, pues lo publico yo:



____________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## elnota (17 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Se llama Antonio Franco Estadella, ex director del Periódico de Catalunya quien junto a Jesús Ceberio. ex director de El País, recibían un complemento de 10.000 euracos mensuales por publicar lo que les indicase La Banda.
> 
> Les dediqué un poste sobre cómo engañaron a Aznar llevándole hacia ETA en el 11m, fueron ellos mismos los que en la página frontal de sus diarios apuntaban a la banda de vascorenegados y luego se echaron atrás.
> 
> ...



Pon enlaces de todo colección, please, que no los encuentro.


----------



## Peritta (17 Jul 2021)

elnota dijo:


> Pon enlaces de todo colección, please, que no los encuentro.



No, si cuando dije que el oficio de archivero y el estar al cuidao de datos y registros va a terminar siendo una profesión de riesgo, no lo dije a humo de pajas. Deberían ser los únicos funcionarios que tuvieran derecho a portar armas en las dependencias oficiales.

Menudos cambiazos que nos deben estar haciendo nuestros probos funcionarios si los hacen en las hemerotecas privadas.

Qué cabrones.

¿No se acuerdan cuando los de los juzgados -jueces incluidos- se pusieron en huelga?, que metieron por allí las cámaras y pudimos ver los legajos amontonados por los pasillos y despachos, como pacientes de hospital colapsado, donde era mu fácil escamotear o traspapelar un expediente o dar un cambiazo al descuido.

Sí, lo primero que hicieron los socialistas aquellos del Felippe Gonzalez fue desmantelar el archivo de la eficaz policía político-social franquista para que no supiéramos quién había sido chivato y durante cuanto tiempo, y de qué o de quienes se había chivado.

Es lo más cómodo para deshacerse de rivales y competidores políticos sin despertar sospechas ni provocar escisiones.

No, si el de la guerra que había en Salamanca también lo medio desmantelaron.

Bueno, recientemente nos hemos enterado de que el Padrecito Bigotón (Stalin) fue de joven, cuando era atracador de bancos para el partido -o éso decía él-, chivato de la policía zarista.

Los romanos también modificaban los anales republicanos, cosa que haría jurar en arameo al mismísimo Tito Livio un par de siglos después, para meter o sacar a algún pariente de algún cargo importante cuando un éxito o derrota militar, o inundación o epidemia, y colocarle unos añitos antes o después, y todo por el buen nombre de la familia.

La historia era antaño una de las bellas artes y también tenía su musa que inspiraba a los historiadores.

Con en razón el Tito Livio se acababa ciscando en tolosmuertos. Joer, qué carácter.


PD.- ¿Seguimos con los registros civiles completamente colapsaítos y los datos de las defunciones los tiene que dar el Momo u otro organismo creado _ad-hoc _(a huevo para los que no sepan latín) o ésto tengo que pregunarlo en el sub-foro del Coronavirus?.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandoad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (17 Jul 2021)

Anda coño. Me he equivocado de hilo. Ese texto de arriba iba en otro hilo (que ahora no encuentro) en el que dos tipos decían que era difícil encontrar la portada original de El País del 11 de Marzo del 2004.

No sé si el Calopez o alguno de sus esbirros andaría cacharreando y lo mismo han sido ellos quienes han movido la posta de sitio sin querer.

Bueno, también los de la SER borraron de su hemeroteca unos meses lo de los suicidaos en los trenes con tres capas de calzoncillos confirmao por tres fuentes de la lucha contraterrorista (sic) y tuvieron que reponerlo porque la gente aún se acordaba y se cachondeaba o les hacía chistes, o les echaba maldiciones malayas.


Insisto: si trabajáis en un archivo hermosos míos, tened cuidado con lo que os ofrezcan,

que lo mismo no es droga.

Avisaos váis.
_____________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Uritorco (17 Jul 2021)

El último que han subido hoy.


----------



## javvi (18 Jul 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Sí, ahora hace poco han dicho que ellos tienen copia de parte de esas diligencias que la fiscalía actual niega que existan, como respuesta a la denuncia de una seguidora del canal.
> 
> Supuestamente también tienen expedientes robados por Mena.
> 
> ...



Yo no sé cómo funcionan estas cosas en un juicio. Si se demuestra que todas esas notas, las atribuidas a Mena, las ha escrito la misma persona, no debe ser tan difícil conseguir algún manuscrito de un documento oficial de Mena, en cuanto fiscal. o defensor del pueblo de Cataluña, y comprobar si esa persona de las notas es la misma que el Mena fiscal .Se me ocurre que también se le podría obligar a Mena a escribir lo que quiera en un papel y posteriormente hacer un peritaje entre ese escrito y las notas aportadas por Royuela.


----------



## javvi (18 Jul 2021)

elnota dijo:


> Pon enlaces de todo colección, please, que no los encuentro.



En ese poste mío que has citado, si lo pinchas verás que me cito a mi mismo. En ese poste anterior lo encontrarás hacia el final.


----------



## javvi (18 Jul 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Anda coño. Me he equivocado de hilo. Ese texto de arriba iba en otro hilo (que ahora no encuentro) en el que dos tipos decían que era difícil encontrar la portada original de El País del 11 de Marzo del 2004.



¿Era para enviarles a todocolección.com donde también está la portada de El Periódico de Catalunya?






11-m dos ejemplares del diario el pais y el per - Comprar Periódico El País: números antiguos en todocoleccion - 53661783


Comprar Periódico El País: números antiguos. 11-m dos ejemplares del diario el pais y el periódico de cataluña atribuyendo a eta el atentado.. Lote 53661783




www.todocoleccion.net





Ando mal de dinero, cien euros más gastos extras se nota a fin de mes. Me estoy pensando si hacer el esfuerzo económico antes de que esos dos documentos tan importantes desaparezcan definitivamente.


----------



## javvi (18 Jul 2021)

Efectivamente, como apunto en un comentario anterior, en la prueba caligráfica el acusado tiene que escribir un texto en presencia judicial y dictado por el propio tribunal:

_El procedimiento habitual consiste en comparar el *cuerpo de escritura* de la persona investigada con un escrito de puño y letra de ésta realizado en presencia judicial y, en ocasiones, dictado por el propio tribunal o por el secretario judicial (prueba indubitada).

Es indubitado aquel escrito, texto o documento que se confronta con el impugnado en el oportuno procedimiento judicial. Su nombre hace referencia a que no existen dudas en torno a su autoría, al haberse realizado en presencia judicial. Por el contrario, es dubitado el documento objeto de dictamen pericial. _

Parece ser que todo esto está basado en las cuatro reglas de "las leyes de la escritura" de *Edmond Solange Pellat*."

1º *Los gráficos se hallan sometidos a la influencia inmediata del cerebro. El órgano encargado de escribir no cambia la forma de hacerlo si funciona normalmente*. 
2º *Resulta imposible modificar, voluntariamente y en un momento dado, la escritura natural sin introducir en el trazado las marcas del esfuerzo realizado para conseguir dicho cambio*. 
3º *La persona que escribe en circunstancias especialmente difíciles, traza de manera instintiva formas que le son más habituales o simples*. 
4º *Al escribir, el “yo” está en acción, pero el sentimiento casi inconsciente de tal hecho, pasa por alternativas continuas de intensidad y de debilidad*. 





__





Cómo se realiza una prueba pericial caligráfica


La prueba pericial caligráfica es un conjunto de técnicas grafológicas, que persiguen establecer la autoría de un texto o grafismo. Es usual en los órdenes jurisdiccionales civil, penal y social.



peritos.online





_A la hora de escribir* intervienen factores neuromusculares y psíquicos* por lo que pese al empeño que pueda poner el suplantador, siempre van a quedar rasgos residuales de su identidad

Una vez se han automatizado los procesos de escritura en la fase temprana de la infancia es muy difícil variar lo que hacemos de manera consciente. *Esto significa que la escritura y caligrafía de una persona puede variar con él* en base a la edad, una enfermedad o diversas circunstancias que se den , *pero siempre van a tener rasgos comunes identificativos.* 

A la hora de realizar el análisis en profundidad de la caligrafía de un individuo se deben tener en cuenta el *inicio y el final de los rasgos, la presión inducida a la hora de escribir, la redondez de los rasgos o por el contrario que tengan tendencia a estar aplanados, o bien incluso el grosor a la hora de escribir.* 

la identidad gráfica sirve *como detector de personas*. El análisis de documentos indubitados y dubitados bajo esta idea es uno de los mecanismos más utilizados para esta clase de periciales. 

Para que la *atribución caligráfica *tenga valor debe estar apoyada en documentos indubitados 









7 claves de la Prueba Caligráfica y la verdad documental


La Prueba Caligráfica es la forma de discernir si un manuscrito es obra del invididuo dubitoso. Para ello, es preciso el estudio y análisis documental.




peritojudicial.com




_


----------



## elnota (18 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> En ese poste mío que has citado, si lo pinchas verás que me cito a mi mismo. En ese poste anterior lo encontrarás hacia el final.



Tenías razón, gracias.












11-M Dos ejemplares del diario El Pais y El Periódico de Cataluña atribuyendo a ETA el atentado.


----------



## javvi (18 Jul 2021)

elnota dijo:


> Tenías razón, gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias a ti. Yo soy un inútil para las nuevas tecnologías, las fotos me salían en un formato distinto al habitual, no se dejaban postear y no sabía cómo hacerlo.


----------



## Peritta (18 Jul 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El último que han subido hoy.



Total que la nota del Cándido Conde Pumpido encargando el trabajito (si es que el CCP se comunicaba a base de notas) no la tienen ¿no?.
Bueno, dicen que le tienen echado el ojo a otro zulo de información y puede que esté allí, pero no nos han querido decir si el zulo es del Mena o no.

Pues yo si fuera el Mena habría conservado la nota del Candido más que las mías.

¿Cómo es que Mena recupera las notas (puede que también los informes y las grabaciones de los investigados)?. ¿Devuélveme la nota y el informe después de leerlos?. Pffff.

Y si las conserva son unas notas mu tontas que no dicen nada. No, no son éstas las notas que yo conservaría y almacenaría en la clínica del doctor Morín. Tiene que haber muchas más notas y con más enjundia que merezcan la pena conservar y no ésas que, en definitiva, no dicen gran cosa si no van acompañadas del informe de seguimiento y espionaje.


____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Kolobok (19 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Efectivamente, como apunto en un comentario anterior, en la prueba caligráfica el acusado tiene que escribir un texto en presencia judicial y dictado por el propio tribunal:
> 
> _El procedimiento habitual consiste en comparar el *cuerpo de escritura* de la persona investigada con un escrito de puño y letra de ésta realizado en presencia judicial y, en ocasiones, dictado por el propio tribunal o por el secretario judicial (prueba indubitada).
> 
> ...



Creo que solo hay por Internet unas pocas firmas que son 100% de Mena, es un caso que llevó él como Fiscal e hizo un chanchullo por el que acabó un pobre moro chupando años y años de cárcel. También condenaron a otro moro que falleció en la cárcel. Pues un periodista lo denunció y el caso se hizo vox populi.

Estas son las firmas 100% ciertas de mena.







¿Con esta muestra crees que los Royuela podrían llegar a determinar en un alto grado que las firmas de las notas del expediente Royuela y estas firmas 100% de Mena corresponden a la misma persona? Para más inri, pertenecen a los mismos años que el Fiscal Mena se dedicaba a matar y asesinar ''SUPUESTAMENTE''.

Supongo que los Royuela tendrán estas firmas 100% de Mena ya que habran investigado, pero creo que no están adjuntas en los análisis periciales.

También hay un escrito de mano de Villarejo, que postee aquí.









El ex-fiscal Jimenez Villarejo presentó en la capital francesa su libro « Solidaridad con Garzón »


Jiménez Villarejo se ratifica en sus declaraciones sobre los Jueces del TS: «Son la actual expresión del fascismo español” El sábado 22 de enero tuvo lugar en París un acto de apoyo al Juez Baltas…




lamemoriaviva.wordpress.com










Se puede ver un poco su caligrafía, aunque la calidad es bastante mala y han pasado muchos años desde que escribió las notas...yo comparando la letra del ER y esta no veo ningún parecido (AUNQUE NO TENGO NI IDEA Y MI OPINIÓN VALE 0).

Pero sería bueno que los Royuela hiciesen una pericial con la letra 100% real del Fiscal Mena, porque las periciales que tienen, pues no valen gran cosa, sólo dicen que las ha escrito una misma persona.


----------



## javvi (20 Jul 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Creo que solo hay por Internet unas pocas firmas que son 100% de Mena, es un caso que llevó él como Fiscal e hizo un chanchullo por el que acabó un pobre moro chupando años y años de cárcel. También condenaron a otro moro que falleció en la cárcel. Pues un periodista lo denunció y el caso se hizo vox populi.
> 
> Estas son las firmas 100% ciertas de mena.
> 
> ...




En el texto que posteé se dice que hay que contrastar los supuestos documentos escritos por el acusado (de lo que no andan escasos los Royuela) con un texto escrito por el acusado, en presencia del tribunal, y dictado por el propio tribunal o por el secretario judicial.

La prueba es consideraba indubitable: es decir, que es de las que más peso puede tener en un juicio. Ahí está´el Principium Individuationis escolástico. Lo que, para bien o para mal, nos hace únicos e insustituibles.

Interpreto que si Royuela consiguiese que sus denuncias entrasen a trámite, con la correspondiente prueba caligráfica, y suponiendo que no hubiese amaños, lo cual es mucho suponer, sería un órdago: o bien, entraba Mena en la cárcel; o bien, entraba Royuela.

En cuanto a la caligrafía de Jiménez Villarejo, partiendo de la base de que uno no escribe exactamente igual cuando se está dedicando un libro (en compañía de la nieta de Negrín, manda huevos) que cuando se están cometiendo actividades delictivas, a mí si me da la impresión de que se parece a la de los manuscritos del ER. Pero esto es sólo un parecer sin ningún valor.



http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/QUERELLA-2002-VILLAREJO-MENA-INFORMES-B-MAGISTRADOS-Y-FISCALES.pdf


----------



## javvi (20 Jul 2021)

*FRANCISCO PAESA: EL´ÚNICO HOMBRE QUE PUEDE ESTAR EN DOS LUGARES AL MISMO TIEMPO, ASISTIR A SU PROPIO ENTIERRO Y LUEGO IRSE A TOMAR UNOS VINOS. EL OMNIPRESENTE PAESA: YA SEA EN CUERPO, O EN LA FANTASÍA DE ALGUNOS.*

Debatíamos unas cuantas páginas atrás si venia a cuento o no meter a Paesa en el Expediente Royuela: _Ecce Hommo_. Aunque sea, al parecer, un farol de Abellán: el hombre que quiso jugar a demasiadas bandas y lo acabó pagando muy caro.

*El fiscal Mena creyó que Francisco Paesa quiso lavar su dinero con Royuela. El topo acabó "pillando"*


----------



## Tigershark (20 Jul 2021)

Me pregunto si Xavier Rius habló alguna vez del expediente royuela , el otro día entrevistó a Leguina hubiera sido un buen momento para preguntarle sobre ello pero no lo hizo.Si fuera los royuela intentaría contactar con el.


----------



## javvi (20 Jul 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Me pregunto si Xavier Rius habló alguna vez del expediente royuela , el otro día entrevistó a Leguina hubiera sido un buen momento para preguntarle sobre ello pero no lo hizo.Si fuera los royuela intentaría contactar con el.



En un chat, siento no recordar cuál, este hombre no para, le preguntaron por el ER. Dijo que había comprado el libro de Santiago, pero que todavía no lo había leído. Y despachó el tema con que no le daba ningún crédito.
Cuando hizo una tourné por el escenario de la Batalla del Ebro, le dejé unos comentarios diciéndole que se olvidase de la Guerra Civil y que buscase unas fosas comunes mucho más recientes, las del gobierno de ZP, en Mequinenza, Vinaroz y Almacellas. Me borró los comentarios.


----------



## Tigershark (20 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> En un chat, siento no recordar cuál, este hombre no para, le preguntaron por el ER. Dijo que había comprado el libro de Santiago, pero que todavía no lo había leído. Y despachó el tema con que no le daba ningún crédito.
> Cuando hizo una tourné por el escenario de la Batalla del Ebro, le dejé unos comentarios diciéndole que se olvidase de la Guerra Civil y que buscase unas fosas comunes mucho más recientes, las del gobierno de ZP, en Mequinenza, Vinaroz y Almacellas. Me borró los comentarios.



Entonces otro valiente.. , y es que el negoci es el negoci o como se diga en catalán.Se las da de independiente pero sorpresivamente siempre está muy bien rodeado de políticos o expolíticos, igual si habla sobre el tema no le cogen más el teléfono vete tu a saber.


----------



## Peritta (21 Jul 2021)

______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Peritta (22 Jul 2021)

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (22 Jul 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> _________________
> FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.



Para los que se hayan incorporado recientemente a este hilo nuestras conjeturas en torno a este señor:


javvi dijo:


> *JOSEP ARIMANY MANSO Y EL 11M.*
> 
> Oficialmente sí. Y se supone que también participó en el reconocimiento de cadáveres del tsunami de Tailandia el mismo año. Lo dice la Wikipedia, y muchas fuentes más.
> 
> ...


----------



## javvi (22 Jul 2021)

Y esta otra:



javvi dijo:


> *JOSEP ARIMANY MANSO Y RICARDO NAHMAN (MÉDICO FORENSE DE TEL-AVIV) ¿EL ESLABÓN PERDIDO DEL 11M?
> 
> Cronología de los hechos 11M*
> Entre las 19:30 y las 21:00 - Pasan por el IFEMA, entre otros: El director general de la Policía, Díaz de Mera, el subdirector operativo de la Policía, Díaz Pintado, el jefe Superior de Policía de Madrid, Fernández Rancaño, la subsecretaria de Interior, María Dolores de Cospedal. (Fernando Múgica): en las dependencias del Ifema. Entre algunos mandos de los que allí estaban se corrió la voz de que se les había perdido una mochila con explosivos. Hubo revuelo y nervios durante varias horas... [Se presenta un equipo Tedax con perros a rastrear explosivos.
> ...


----------



## javvi (22 Jul 2021)

*Represalias judiciales, psicoterrorismo

*


----------



## Uritorco (23 Jul 2021)

Es el último que han subido hoy.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Jul 2021)

recomendadme mas libros como el de Amedo del Gal que me ha flipado, que entretenimiento!!!


----------



## javvi (24 Jul 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> recomendadme mas libros como el de Amedo del Gal que me ha flipado, que entretenimiento!!!



¿Conoces el de Alfredo Grimaldos la C.I.A en España?


----------



## Debunker (24 Jul 2021)

Han abierto un hilo sobre la denuncia de D. Alberto Royuela y D. Fernando Presencia Crespo de la ministra de defensa Margarita Robles.

Si podéis y queréis haced algún comentario que mantenga el hilo. 






Denuncian a la “multimillonaria” ministra de Defensa por la posesión de cuentas opacas en paraísos fiscales procedentes de actos ilícitos


COMPARTIR TAGS Actos IlicitosDefensaFiscalesMinistraParaisos La ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, acompañada del jefe del Estado Mayor de Defensa, el General Villarroya Agustín Fariña.- El 10 de mayo de 2021 en Barcelona, Alberto Royuela Fernández (Padre), y Fernando Presencia Crespo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Debunker (24 Jul 2021)

Mira que han salido casos en el ER para poner los pelos de punta, pero a mí el vídeo que enlazo a continuación, me impactó sobre manera, es de una crueldad que te deja sin aliento, no hay calificativo para ese hdlp de Mena, me digo una y otra vez que ese bicho y sus secuaces no pueden quedar impugnes y me ahoga la impotencia,


----------



## javvi (24 Jul 2021)

*Los viernes con Juan Grasa a las 20:30*

Otro Borbón en el ER. Cuentas de Panamá. El Duque de Sevilla: *Don Francisco de Paula Enrique de Borbón y Escasany. *Primo cuarto del Campechano.
Casado tres veces, con preferencia por las alemanas. las dos primeras. la condesa Beatrice Wilhelmine Paula von Hardenberg-Fürstenberg Y con Isabelle Eugénie Karanitsch 









Francisco de Paula de Borbón y Escasany - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





En el 2015 hubo una reunión en Francia de más 400 borbones. Don Francisco fue como representante de Felipe VI, que se encontraba en E.E.U.U. Entre otros asistió _Luis Alfonso de Borbón Martínez-Bordiú, duque de Anjou e hipotético aspirante a la Corona francesa.









Quién es el duque de Sevilla, representante de Felipe VI en la última reunión de borbones


Más de 400 borbones se dieron cita el pasado viernes y sábado en el departamento de Allier, en la región de Auvernia (Francia). Felipe VI no asistió a este evento -esa misma semana cumplió con una visita oficial en Estados Unidos- pero envió a un representante en su lugar.




monarquia.elconfidencialdigital.com






_


----------



## Peritta (24 Jul 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> recomendadme mas libros como el de Amedo del Gal que me ha flipado, que entretenimiento!!!



No, si ya sus dije que el Amedo escribe mu bien. Supongo que será la soltura que da el haber leído y escrito muchos informes a lo largo de su carrera. Otra cosa es que sea chulo (guapo dicen en Uruguay y en Argenina), o borde o antipático, que no sé. Pero de éstos últimos vamos bien sobrados en el foro y no iba a desentonar.
Total que sería un buen fichaje y el sistema de postas del foro amerita el que se puedan contar anécdotas cusiosas, graciosas, sorprendentes o aleccionantes.
De modo que si alguien le conoce que le diga algo, que aunque lo que contase no perteneciera al tema Royuela propiamente dicho, sí que podría ilustrarnos el hilo con más color que el gris-carcelario que el Santi pone en sus vídeos y parrafadas.




javvi dijo:


> *JOSEP ARIMANY MANSO Y EL 11M.*
> 
> Oficialmente sí. Y se supone que también participó en el reconocimiento de cadáveres del tsunami de Tailandia el mismo año. Lo dice la Wikipedia, y muchas fuentes más.
> 
> ...



Una posta para enmarcar don @javvi. Menos mal que se ha autocitado y así he podido leerla otra vez y con más detenimiento. Lo malo es que ésto me deja aún más claro que el número de visitas lo acrecentamos nosotros sin querer, al ir a buscar y a consultar postas y datos, pasando páginas y paginas que el sistema entenderá como visitas nuevas.
Otro modo de acrecentar elnúmero de visitas es entrando a corregir errores sintácticos o tipográficos u ortográficos, y no vea la de veces que he entrado para dejar esta posta más o menos curiosita y apañada.

Luego el que seamos 150 (nºvisitas/nºpostas), en este foro ¿eh?, en otros no sé -ni tampoco si somos los mismos allí también-, es una utópica ilusión mía. De modo que me barrunto que el cálculo sería más preciso si dividiéramos ese número por dos para tener en cuenta a la repetición de visita.

Supongo que el Arimany desplaza a la doctora Baladía el 3 de Abril, aunque sus 5 esbirros ya lo intentaron el 11-M, porque ésta es solo jefa del Instituto Anatómico Forense y el otro es director de Medicina Legal, negociado administrativo que -creo- no lo tenían los de Madrid porque aún no lo habrían inventado.

-Señora, váyase a casa, que a usté lo mismo le da por intentar averiguar la hora, e incluso el día, de la muerte de los inmolaos cuando está mu claro que éstos se han muerto del todo completamente pasiempre con la explosión, aunque ése y el otro tengan los pantalones puestos del revés.
-Para darse cuenta de éso no hace falta ser forense -supongo que diría ella con cierto retintín
-Usté sabe de medicina, no de medicina legal ¿no?.
-Hombre, aquí en Madrid las legalidades las decide un juez -supongo que contestaría la Baladía.
-Nada, si no sabe de medicina legal ya está este señor. Él decidirá si es relevante legalmente el que fueran drogaos o ayunaos o no, y él decidirá si se analizan las vísceras

o no.
Además ha escrito un protocolo de actuación en las grandes catástrofes...
-Pero ¿qué gran catástrofe ni qué niño muerto, si es solo un piso explotado como cuando hay un escape de gas?.
-Pues el edificio dicen que lo van a demoler.
-¿No hemos entrado los forenses y ya salen los arquitectos?
-Váyase, váyase a casa y no me salga respondona, que aquí no nos hace ninguna falta. Ya sabemos seguir nosotros solos.
A ver, el artificiero Pedro, que acompañe a esta señora fuera de los dos cordones policiales, dos, que si el moro se os escapó corriendo, que esta señora no entre andando ¡coño!.


Don @javvi, si el texto es suyo no sé por qué pone éso en negrita:

_Pero la policía española, que ya ha rechazado a los estadounidenses, *rechaza también a los israelíes*. Y eso, a pesar de algunos rumores..._

Joer, si rechazaron hasta a la doctora Baladía. ¿Por qué los Israelíes han de ir en negrita?. ¿Los demás pueblos sufren genocidios y los judíos holocáustos?. ¿Qué pasa, como los han sufrido más veces ya tienen palabra propia como los tsunamis que suceden en el Japón, que en el resto del mundo lo que hay son maremotos?.
No, de éso no soy negacionista. Es más, creo que el "holocuento" se quedó corto si contamos gitanos y otras minorías centroeuropeas, deficientes mentales, rivales políticos y sociales, etc. y que la cosa está más cerca de los 6'5 millones que de los 6.

Sabemos leer, no nos hacen falta las negritas, es más, sabemos leer entre líneas y chascamos la lengua cuando alguien intenta condicionar la información. Puede que estas mañas con los simplones funcionen. Pero con los escamaos y resabiaos le aseguro que son contraproducentes para sus fines.
Sí, la propaganda debe de ser estúpida para que llegue hasta al más tonto, pero si es demasiado evidente o demasiado estúpida a algunos, supongo que por acción y reacción, nos pone automáticamente a la contra.

Bueno, el caso es que si rechazan a los israelíes, a los estadounidenses ¡y a la doctora Baladía!, sería porque no se fiarían mucho de ellos.

Bendito País de Porteras.

¿Qué hicieron con los cuerpos, los incineraron con muchas prisas?, ¿los incineraron dos veces como el del GEO Torronteras?. Y perdón a los que les dé por llorar.
Porque supongo que habrá quedado constancia en un documento administrativo, con tres o cuatro copias, de qué hicieron con los cuerpos de los "inmolaos" el 3 de Abril en la calle Martín Gaite de Leganés ¿no?.

-No. -Dice la funcicharo arqueando una ceja. Ni en su momento encontramos funcionario que quisiera firmar el informe, ni ha habido archivo que se ofrezca para custodiarlo. Total que ha sido triturado como las cintas de vídeo del aeropuerto de Barajas cuando vino la Delcy Rodriguez.

Bueno..., aeropuerto Adolfo Suarez.


_“La consejera de Interior del Gobierno catalán, Montserrat Tura, ha declarado que en la noche del sábado 13 de marzo el Partido Popular estudió la posibilidad de evitar que se llevaran a cabo las elecciones generales del domingo porque sabían que Mariano Rajoy no iba a ganar, según informa la agencia Europa Press. “_


Hoy día a la Europa Press le doy la misma credibilidad que a Rusia Today. Sin embargo no digo que esta noticia no sea real. Pero la sensación que tenía yo entonces era que eran los de la PP quienes tenían más interés en que no se suspendieran las elecciones y quienes más la piaban y más insistían en que la función debía de continuar (the show must go on).
El terrorismo no va a descacharrar al estado democrático y tal y cual declararía alguno.
Éso sí, el que los de la PSOE no se pusieran a la contra (llevaban dos legislaturas de oposición y estaban a la contra de tò, además se barruntaba una mayoría aplastante si no absoluta de la PP) a mí me hizo chascar la lengua.

Qué raro.

Años después y gracias a este puto foro conocí al Yuri Bedmenov y en una explicación de pizarrón iba un paso más allá de la conocida frase de Napoleón: "Si ves que tu enemigo comete un error, no le corrijas".

Lo que decía Bedmenov era lo mismo que decía Sun Tzu un par de milenios antes: "Si tu enemigo comete un error, no le des la razón como a los locos sino anímale en su locura o a persistir en su error.

Contumacia para los que tienen poco vocabulario.

Bueno, ahora tengo que hacer y leer lo que ha debido publicar @Debunker hace un momento. Luego sus escribo más.

Ea. Baraka pà tós que seguro que nos va a hacer falta.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Jul 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No, si ya sus dije que el Amedo escribe mu bien. Supongo que será la soltura que da el haber leído y escrito muchos informes a lo largo de su carrera. Otra cosa es que sea chulo (guapo dicen en Uruguay y en Argenina), o borde o antipático, que no sé. Pero de éstos últimos vamos bien sobrados en el foro y no iba a desentonar.
> Total que sería un buen fichaje y el sistema de postas del foro amerita el que se puedan contar anécdotas cusiosas, graciosas, sorprendentes o aleccionantes.
> De modo que si alguien le conoce que le diga algo, que aunque lo que contase no perteneciera al tema Royuela propiamente dicho, sí que podría ilustrarnos el hilo con más color que el gris-carcelario que el Santi pone en sus vídeos y parrafadas.
> 
> ...




A mi Amedo me encanta, parece un personaje de Clint.

Con trajes de sastre a medida, fumador de ducados compulsivo. Macho total, ironico, castigador renegado, bacilon con clase y pistolero.


Sin Perdon, Asalto a la comisaria del distrito 13, Harry el sucio, 1997 Escape de NY.

Parece el prota. quiero maaas de el

recomendadme mas libros coño!


----------



## Uritorco (24 Jul 2021)

Un vídeo cortito de cinco minutos subido hace un rato.


----------



## Tigershark (24 Jul 2021)

Ha tenido su gracia lo de teletubi. 
Por cierto pillo sitio para la exclusiva de mañana.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Jul 2021)




----------



## celebro (24 Jul 2021)

Pues en el pueblo de al lao al mio hay una pintada de expediente rayuela ,pero claro que son magufadas Caixalunya y corrupcion en la misma frase no pot esser.


----------



## javvi (25 Jul 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Una posta para enmarcar don @javvi. Menos mal que se ha autocitado y así he podido leerla otra vez y con más detenimiento.



Sí, me temo que con el estado de agotamiento que me ha dejado este hilo, más las dudas que me ha sembrado lo de Trump, mi actividad en este verano se va a limitar a colgar vídeos, dar likes y autocitarme. 
Casi le animaría a ampliar esos diálogos tan jugosos y convertirlos en una novela sobre el 11m, si no fuera porque ya lo intentó uno y se quedó en el intento. Le frenaron en seco. Es el autor de los agujeros negros, el texto que copio y pego, con las letras en negrita incluidas. Don Fernando Múgica Goñi. Después de recibir unas amenazas se retiró, acogiéndose a un ere de El Mundo. Pensábamos que estaba felizmente jubilado cuando, años después, nos enteramos, al mismo tiempo, que iba a publicar su versión del 11m en forma novelada y que había fallecido repentinamente justo antes de publicarla.


----------



## javvi (25 Jul 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> A mi Amedo me encanta, parece un personaje de Clint.
> 
> Con trajes de sastre a medida, fumador de ducados compulsivo. Macho total, ironico, castigador renegado, bacilon con clase y pistolero.
> 
> ...



Te recomiendo un libro que no he leído, que me encantaría, pero que conozco la historia por otras referencias, que es A tumba abierta de Fernando Múgica Goñi. Sobre la vida de Lavandera: el whistleblower que pagó tan caro sus denuncias de unos que le querían vender unos explosivos, unos que hacían negocios con los etarras.
Si encuentras el link rebuscando en la red, se agradecería que lo compartieses.

Mientras tanto, de aperitivo, te voy a contar yo una historia. En realidad, ya la he contado en este hilo, pero como el buscador de palabras de este foro es una p.m., no va hacia atrás más de unas cuantas páginas, me cuesta menos repetir la historia que buscarme y autocitarme.

Andaba yo de vuelta de mi aventura londinense a mediados de los noventa, poco antes de que apareciese esta tecnología que ha cambiado tanto nuestras vidas. Para enterarnos de lo que pasaba aquí podíamos comprar El País; además, como Felipe González estaba enviado legiones de jóvenes parados a Londres, siempre había alguno que te encontrabas, recién llegado, y te contaba novedades de España. A mí todo el mundo me hablaba de un tal Chiquito de la Calzada, como lo más importante que estaba ocurriendo en nuestra Madre Patria.
Ya en casa, iba yo paseando por los alrededores de la Villa y Corte. Nadie, que no haya pasado un par de años en la capital del Imperio del Mal, donde el Sol brilla por su ausencia, se puede imaginar la sensación tan embriagadora que supone, incluso en invierno, salir a estirar las piernas con una luz tan nítida y donde todo resulta tan hermoso y tan lleno de vida.
Pues iba yo así, flotando como si me hubiese fumado una de esas hierbas, por una avenida muy larga y de anchas aceras. A esa hora había poco gente en la calle. Me encuentro caminando hacia mí a alguien, que sólo por sus andares, pensaba yo: Joder , que tío más chulo, parece que estoy viendo un Western de esos en que están a punto de sacar el Colt.
Cuando ya estábamos a poca distancia el uno del otro, le reconocí: ¡Hostias!, es Amedo, el del GAL.
Al comentarlo a la gente:
-Te juro que el otro día me crucé con Amedo.
-Pues claro, es que vive por aquí cerca, ¿no lo sabías?
-La verdad es que no, no tenía ni idea.
Le vi una segunda vez. Estaba yo en una terraza tomando una cerveza. En las otras mesas estaban los que debían ser los clientes habituales. De repente, aparece otra vez Amedo, con las manos en los bolsillos y esos aires tan chulescos propios de alguien que está preparado, en todo momento, para tirar de la pipa.
En el trayecto de la terraza hasta que se metió en el bar, sin inmutarse, todos estos clientes habituales, como si hubiese llegado un Marqués, haciendo una especie de reverencia: Buenas Tardes, Señor Amedo. Buenas tardes, respondió él sin ni siquiera girar el cuello ni hacer el más mínimo gesto.


----------



## dcuartero (25 Jul 2021)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Te quedas muy corto. No tiene sentido NADA.
> 
> No hay una sola prueba excepto unos papeles, que en principio eran unas pocas decenas (hoy, son miles ) y que ya fueron utilizados hace 15 años con el resultado que todos conocemos.
> 
> Pero que sepas que mejor te lo callas y te ríes para tus adentros porque


----------



## ShellShock (26 Jul 2021)

Vamos a dejar esto por aquí, por si estuviese relacionado:






Trincan a la ministra Robles con cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales, según periodista digital.


https://www.periodistadigital.com/politica/20210725/palo-gobierno-exjuez-denuncia-margarita-robles-udef-millonarias-cuentas-paraisos-fiscales-noticia-689404496185/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## javvi (26 Jul 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> Vamos a dejar esto por aquí, por si estuviese relacionado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es un paso importante: el Expediente Royuela entra en la prensa del sistema. O en lo más antisistema que cabe dentro del sistema.


----------



## Peritta (26 Jul 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


>



Si quieres acabar con alguien le mandas un sicario, bueno, dos. El segundo tiene que acabar con el primero para que no haya testigos ni nadie te pueda vincular con ese crimen.
Matar al segundo sicario no es opción pues éste solo te puede vincular con la muerte del primero, no de la víctima. Para éso tendrían que averiguar que fue el primer sicario quien la mató y que fue el segundo sicario el que mató al primero. Las pesquisas y averiguaciones llevan su tiempo y mu Sherlock Holmes habría de ser el detective de la brigadilla para averiguar tantas cosas, pero siempre se puede usar un tercer sicario como le pasó al Jack Ruby.

Sobre todo si es de fuera y no le conoce nadie.

Allah ahkbar.

Pero si lo que quieres es utilizar o manipular a alguien lo que envías es un masón y no un sicario aunque sea desarmado. Totial que según los papeles Mena estaba metiendo a la mafia en la logia, ¿o era al revés?.

En cualquier caso tengo la convicción de que las logias son las precursoras de los partidos políticos actuales.



javvi dijo:


> Sí, me temo que con el estado de agotamiento que me ha dejado este hilo, más las dudas que me ha sembrado lo de Trump, mi actividad en este verano se va a limitar a colgar vídeos, dar likes y autocitarme.
> Casi le animaría a ampliar esos diálogos tan jugosos y convertirlos en una novela sobre el 11m, si no fuera porque ya lo intentó uno y se quedó en el intento. Le frenaron en seco. Es el autor de los agujeros negros, el texto que copio y pego, con las letras en negrita incluidas. Don Fernando Múgica Goñi. Después de recibir unas amenazas se retiró, acogiéndose a un ere de El Mundo. Pensábamos que estaba felizmente jubilado cuando, años después, nos enteramos, al mismo tiempo, que iba a publicar su versión del 11m en forma novelada y que había fallecido repentinamente justo antes de publicarla.



No sé qué dudas le ha sembrado lo de Trump. Ha sido un pucherazo descarao, tocristo lo ha visto

y ha consentido.

A mí, señor, no me ha sembrado ninguna duda, lo que me ha dejado es acojonado. La administración, incluso la norteamericana, le puede a cualquier gobierno.

Unos venís a éste hilo a buscar la verdad, otros a pedir justicia, habrá incluso quien pida venganza. Pero yo, y éso que sigo sin poner la mano en el fuego y cada vez me lo creo menos, pero el detalle del escanner Paco medio descacharrado que tira líneas en blanco le da un punto de credibilidad que no sé cómo contrarrestar; a lo que vengo a ese hilo es a por redención.
Y ésa no me la van a poder quitar aunque el Mena me mande sicarios a que me den un "paseo", o el expediente sea un montaje más falso que un cartel taurino escrito en sueco.

Lo que está dejando en evidencia esta historia es cómo trabaja -o no trabaja- la administración. No el Estado, no: la administración. Ésa que está compuesta por indivíduos

e indivíduas.

Sí, puedo seguir creando esos dialoguillos pero se perderán como lágrimas en la lluvia señor. En Espain se lee mu poco y el 11-M ya no le importa a nadie.
-¿De qué año? -te preguntan.

Memoria, dignidad y justicia. Ya ves tú.
Y los pelmas que compulsivamente repetían ese mismo mantra en cualquier foro o blog ocupando sitio hasta aburrir y ocultando otras postas más interesantes desaparecieron de un día para otro igual que desaparecieron páginas e informaciones de la red y de hemerotecas, y para memoria ya solo queda la mía y éso que fumo griffa. Ya ves tú.
¿Dignidad?. Dignidad es no dejarse extorsionar ni sobornar. Al PedroJota le botaron de la dirección de El Mundo y no le dejaron abrir pedriódico nuevo en cinco años.
Ahora está modosito y domesticaíto.
Y justicia pues ha consistido en condenar a un inocente.

No, si nos pasa poco para lo que nos merecemos.
____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (26 Jul 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No sé qué dudas le ha sembrado lo de Trump. Ha sido un pucherazo descarao, tocristo lo ha visto



No me ha entendido Don @Peritta, o me habré explicado yo mal, no me refería al pucherazo en sí, que lo doy por supuesto. Me refería a las notas de la participación de la banda de Mena, Ruiz y Margarita incluidos, en el derrocamiento de Trump. Me refería a objeciones que usted mismo ha hecho. Repásese. Recuerde que nos quedamos todos pasmados. Así que la banda, no sólo no se ha disuelto, sino que está más activa que nunca y en un nivel cada vez más alto. Esto nos sembró de dudas a todos, a usted el primero y lo dejó bien escrito. Como estoy muy vago no le voy a buscar, copiar y pegar.

En todo lo demás muy de acuerdo. Ya le dije que no le recomiendo que escriba una novela sobre el 11m porque es una actividad tan peligrosa como la de inventor de patentes.


----------



## Peritta (26 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> En todo lo demás muy de acuerdo. Ya le dije que no le recomiendo que escriba una novela sobre el 11m porque es una actividad tan peligrosa como la de inventor de patentes.



Jua, jua, jua. Qué cabrón.
Todo se pega menos la hermosura y veo que lo del sarcasmo se lo he pegado y ya los hace usté mu bien.

Efectivamente no le he entendido. Bueno, y tampoco me he creído lo de las notas de la Logia de Florida y tal, por éso no sabía por dónde iba usté mesié.

Ésto es lo que no le da credibilidad al expediente Royuela. Ésto no está capturado en la clínica del doctor Morín y levanta mis sospechas. A ver si es que el señor Alberto (visto el éxito de aquello) anda comprando cualquier documento que le ofrezcan los topillos como Felipe II compraba reliquias de Tierra Santa.

Ya, ya. Recuerdo lo que le dije. No quiero hurgar por ahí por no acrecentar el número de visitas y averiguar cuántos somos en realidad los que estamos pendientes del asunto.


Sí, me parece mu sospechoso que el Mena guarde notas tontonas:

-Segunda semana de seguimiento al fiscal tal o al juez Pascual. Ahí le dejo las cintas de las grabaciones.
-Tercera semana...
-etc.

No tiene sentido guardar éso a menos que vayan acompañadas por fotos y cintas (que no sabemos si tienen). 
Bueno, también puede ser una manera de evaluar cuánto habría de pagar al "equipo", pero de éso se encargaba siempre Ruiz (Sé generoso) y dependería más del éxito de la operación que del número de semanas u horas echadas. Al fin y al cabo echarían la mayoría en horario laboral y como buenos funcionarios les pagaría la administración 

aunque otros se empeñen en llamarlo Estado y lo escriban con mayúscula.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (26 Jul 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Jua, jua, jua. Qué cabrón.
> Todo se pega menos la hermosura y veo que lo del sarcasmo se lo he pegado y ya los hace usté mu bien.
> 
> Efectivamente no le he entendido. Bueno, y tampoco me he creído lo de las notas de la Logia de Florida y tal, por éso no sabía por dónde iba usté mesié.
> ...



Actividad peligrosa, a no ser que se venda usted al sistema como ese cretino que escribió "_Nos vemos en esta vida o en la otra_" sobre la vida de *El gitanillo.*

Me quedo con la novela ejemplar del políticamente incorrecto *Cervantes*:* La Gitanilla*. que empieza así:

_"PARECE que los gitanos y gitanas solamente nacieron en el mundo para ser ladrones: nacen de padres ladrones, críanse con ladrones, estudian para ladrones y, finalmente, salen con ser ladrones corrientes y molientes a todo ruedo; y la gana del hurtar y el hurtar son en ellos como acidentes inseparables, que no se quitan sino con la muerte."_


----------



## javvi (26 Jul 2021)

*Carlos Lesmes investigado por Margarita Robles*


----------



## Hermoso Raton (26 Jul 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> Vamos a dejar esto por aquí, por si estuviese relacionado:



hombre son los de ACODAP, no es que esté relacionado es que son ellos.


----------



## Uritorco (26 Jul 2021)

Más novedades.


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Te recomiendo un libro que no he leído, que me encantaría, pero que conozco la historia por otras referencias, que es A tumba abierta de Fernando Múgica Goñi. Sobre la vida de Lavandera: el whistleblower que pagó tan caro sus denuncias de unos que le querían vender unos explosivos, unos que hacían negocios con los etarras.
> Si encuentras el link rebuscando en la red, se agradecería que lo compartieses.
> 
> Mientras tanto, de aperitivo, te voy a contar yo una historia. En realidad, ya la he contado en este hilo, pero como el buscador de palabras de este foro es una p.m., no va hacia atrás más de unas cuantas páginas, me cuesta menos repetir la historia que buscarme y autocitarme.
> ...




me salen 4 libros con ese nombre pero ninguno de ese autor en mis redes de pirateo.

Algun otro titulo recomendable?

Por cierto la barba de Lesmes es barba masonica clasica, lo lei en un blog antimason.


----------



## Burbunauta (27 Jul 2021)

A mí me parece que todo el clan siguen en activo. 

Lo digo por el asesinato de McAfee en un cárcel catalana. Aunque se ha publicitado como "suicidio", no es muy creíble que sea así.

Me parece que la mafia política/económica internacional conoce a quién hay que contactar en España para ejecutar sus trabajos, sea Mena, la Robles o Míster X. No sé cómo funcionan estos contactos. A lo mejor lo ponen en la tarjeta de visita.


----------



## javvi (27 Jul 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> me salen 4 libros con ese nombre pero ninguno de ese autor en mis redes de pirateo.
> 
> Algun otro titulo recomendable?
> 
> Por cierto la barba de Lesmes es barba masonica clasica, lo lei en un blog antimason.



Podrías poner a prueba tu red de pirateo con una joya: 11m PACTO DE SILENCIO de Jesús Moreno Pinillos (tedax) y Javier Oyarzabal, el alias de Enrique Muro San Martín (RIP). Atención Don @Peritta ACHTUNG!!! Otro que se atrevió a escribir un libro del 11m no encontrando, precisamente, la versión oficial y fallece en extrañas circunstancias tiempo después.

¿Qué tienen de particular las barbas de Lesmes? ¿cómo se reconocen las barbas de un masón?


----------



## javvi (27 Jul 2021)

Burbunauta dijo:


> A mí me parece que todo el clan siguen en activo.
> 
> Lo digo por el asesinato de McAfee en un cárcel catalana. Aunque se ha publicitado como "suicidio", no es muy creíble que sea así.
> 
> Me parece que la mafia política/económica internacional conoce a quién hay que contactar en España para ejecutar sus trabajos, sea Mena, la Robles o Míster X. No sé cómo funcionan estos contactos. A lo mejor lo ponen en la tarjeta de visita.



Se suicida, o le suicidan, en la prisión de Brians. Donde los funcionarios, en vez de denunciar a los que les están espiando, denuncian a quien lo hace público.


----------



## Peritta (27 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Actividad peligrosa, a no ser que se venda usted al sistema como ese cretino que escribió "_Nos vemos en esta vida o en la otra_" sobre la vida de *El gitanillo.*



Nunca me creí la versión del Gitanillo al volante por aquellos vericuetos en una noche de perros esperando a que el Trashorras y el Chino (Mowgly para los de la otra brigadilla) vinieran con los cartuchos no explotados y más o menos caducados que iban a robar del almacenillo exterior de Mina Conchita

¡y vale ya!.

O ésa fue la versión oficial que nos contaron.

En cualquier caso los explosivos que tenía en el maletero del coche y que le enseña Trashorras al Francisco Javier Lavandera eran nuevecitos.
Total que si hay un agujero en alguna empresa por donde se surten los traficantes de explosivos (si es que hubiera sido Goma2-Eco-Y-vale-ya lo que hubiera explotado) nos hemos quedado sin saberlo.



Spoiler



(18-III-2005) - *PF BROKERS INTERNATIONAL S.L.*

Ya me parecía a mi que de la Mina Cochita y al descuido no se llenaban maleteros de coche con explosivos nuevecitos.

No digo que los explosivos que reventaron cuatro trenes hace ahora como un año fueran mercados por ésta empresa, que aunque se dedica a la exportación e importación de material para la minería, sí nos presenta otra posible respuesta al interrogante inicial. ¿De donde salía tanto explosivo como para que alguien presumiera de poner en el mercado negro cientos de kilos a la semana o llenar furgonetas de reparto a pares?.

Yo pensaba que, por la cantidad, el agujero debía de estar en una fábrica, pero también el producto puede provenir del comercio exterior, es otra vía, y ésta empresa es una de tantas.

¿Cuánto puede pagar una empresa mauritana de extracción de mineral de hierro por una caja de explosivos y cuánto puede pagar un mafioso del primer mundo, ya sea en la Costa del Sol o en Asturias, por el capricho de poseer el mismo producto?.

Pues éso mismo.

Lo que sí que es cierto es que PF Bokers International S.L. tiene en su nómina a un empleado, antiguo militante falangista y ahora creo que socialista, que se dedica a hacer obras benéficas y, a ratos libres, a dirigir o coordinar los servicios de seguridad de los dirigentes del PSOE asturiano, o de dirigentes de la PSOE que visitaran Asturias.

Lo que sucede es que dicho benefactor, admirado por la personalidad de determinado individuo más o menos musulmán (lo digo por lo poco practicante), usuario de diversas prisiones y calabozos, dedicaba sus labores benéficas prácticamente en exclusiva al mantenimiento de la salud dental de dicho individuo.

Manolete si no sabes torear ¿a qué te metes?.

Es por estas cosas por lo que se envían soldados a repartir la ayuda humanitaria cuando ocurren desastres. No se puede dejar el poder en manos de los débiles por culpa de las injusticias y de los agravios comparativos.

En cualquier caso, éste señor de ahora en adelante hará muy bien en bendecir la mesa, hasta para merendar, que últimamente mi suegra no sabemos _ande_ andará y a ella no hay ucraniano grandote que le aguante dos cafelitos.

PD.- Como la memoria es mu mala don @javvi, no me acuerdo del nombre del tío éste, ¿Noséquè Santamaría?.
Ya ve que es un texto viejo, mío, que se ha salvado de mis múltiples colapsos informáticos (haced copias de lo que escribáis hermosos míos), vaya, vaya ahora a buscar algún texto o alguna foto de este hombre que yo no atino, que como bien dice usté están desapareciendo textos e información del 11-M y me temo que lo acabarán incluyendo en la Ley de Memoria Democrática ésa, y como escriba un libro del 11-M, en lugar de mandarme al sicario -uniformado o no- me mandarán al Romerales con el recetario de multas.

Plata o plomo dice el aforismo maffioso ¿no?.
Bueno, pues plata pero pagando yo.

Qué cabrones.



Sí, claro que me imagino que alguien presionaría al Gitanillo para que declarase aquello. Pero no sé a quién se refiere ni conozco el episodio señor, y se agradecería que me informara (enseñar al que no sabe es una obra de caridad) o me refrescara la memoria.
No se crea que estoy tan puesto en el tema. Es por éso por lo que no voy a escribir ningún libro sobre el 11-M.

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Podrías poner a prueba tu red de pirateo con una joya: 11m PACTO DE SILENCIO de Jesús Moreno Pinillos (tedax) y Javier Oyarzabal, el alias de Enrique Muro San Martín (RIP). Atención Don @Peritta ACHTUNG!!! Otro que se atrevió a escribir un libro del 11m no encontrando, precisamente, la versión oficial y fallece en extrañas circunstancias tiempo después.
> 
> ¿Qué tienen de particular las barbas de Lesmes? ¿cómo se reconocen las barbas de un masón?




No me aparece, pero de paso me ha aparecido este que me lo voy a leer, otro liquidado con sida por los servicios secretos por destapar que la colza era una trola.

Me recomendais mas libros?







Esa barba tipo siglo XIX me dijo un experto en Alcasser, Masoneria y conspiraciones de 70 años que era pura masona. No se, signos de esa secta.


EDITO: LO HE ENCONTRADO TE LO PASO X PRIVADO, MIERDA NO ES


----------



## Uritorco (28 Jul 2021)

Lo han subido hace una hora.


----------



## javvi (28 Jul 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> PD.- Como la memoria es mu mala don @javvi, no me acuerdo del nombre del tío éste, ¿Noséquè Santamaría?.



El autor de _"Nos vemos en esta vida o en la otra" _es Manuel Jabois. Este cantamañanas nos cuenta la vida de El Gitanillo, basándose en la sentencia de Bermúdez. Cualquiera parecido con la Realidad es mera coincidencia. Explotó lo que explotó y vale ya.










Nos vemos en esta vida o en la otra


Manuel Jabois




elcultural.com





Yo creo que usted se refiere a Fernando Huarte Santamaría. Efectivamente, desparece mucha información de la red. Como con las cuentas de la denuncia de Royuela y Grasa del 2004 parece que estaban preparando un joint.-venture, como decía el oráculo de Felipe González, entre ETA e islamistas. 
El sr Huarte, PSOE asturiano, CNI, es el que nos contaba películas en las que en sus visitas a Lamari y a Bensmail , en la cárcel de Villabona, estos islamistas le hablaban de conexiones con ETA.



El caso Fernando Huarte Santamaría










La Policía no puede saber si Bensmail escribió la nota sobre Parot porque se perdió el papel original


El lugarteniente de Lamari telefoneó en 2003 y 2004 desde la cárcel al socialista y colaborador del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia (CNI) Fernando Huarte



www.abc.es





Seguro que hay alguna conexión también entre Huarte y José Ángel Fernández Villa: El Capo de capi del PSOE asturiano. Infiltrado de la policía franquista, después sindicalista, colaborador de la desindustrialización de Asturias, repartidor de prebendas, temido por todos hasta que le usaron como cortafuegos para que el tema de la corrupción no fuese más allá. 
El ex boxeador José Ramón Gómez Fouz investigó su vida y descubrió todos sus chanchullos. Esto es una recomendación para Don @CesareLombroso. Su libro Clandestinos, en el que aparece Fernández Villa, ni siquiera hace falta piratearlo, se puede leer gratis.






José Ramón Gómez Fouz / Clandestinos / Pentalfa


Clandestinos, libro de José Ramón Gómez Fouz publicado por Pentalfa Ediciones.



helicon.es
 











El ‘caso Fernández Villa’ destapa años de corrupción a costa de los fondos mineros


¿De dónde salieron los 1,4 millones de euros que José Ángel Fernández Villa afloró tras la amnistía fiscal? Esta es la pregunta más repetida en Asturias




www.elconfidencial.com





Fouz era hijo de un policía. Se sentía dolido porque la policía en Asturias tenía muy mala fama por la represión a los mineros durante el Franquismo. Investigando el tema descubrió que hubo mucha menos represión de la que vendían los socialistas: era todo un montaje. Tiene varios libros sobre el tema.

Sobre el libro de Luis del Pino, gracias, pero ya lo tengo. Luis del Pino dio permiso para que se descargase gratis sus libros el que quisiese. El de Andreas Faber Kaiser, si mal no recuerdo, va sobre la Colza. También lo recomiendo. Dicen que algún Ruiz le inoculó el virus del SIDA.

Recomiendo encarecidamente este debate entre Fouz y algunos de sus colaboradores:



Y este el joven Fouz, campeón de Europa de los pesos superligeros en 1975.








José Ramón Gómez Fouz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tigershark (28 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Se suicida, o le suicidan, en la prisión de Brians. Donde los funcionarios, en vez de denunciar a los que les están espiando, denuncian a quien lo hace público.



Eso es el miedo , han establecido un régimen de terror , como para demandar a mena villarejo y compañia está la cosa .Y con los jueces tres cuartos de lo mismo haber quien es el guapo que los llama a declarar y no muere en el intento.


----------



## javvi (28 Jul 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Eso es el miedo , han establecido un régimen de terror , como para demandar a mena villarejo y compañia está la cosa .Y con los jueces tres cuartos de lo mismo haber quien es el guapo que los llama a declarar y no muere en el intento.




Cuando la banda vino a por los falangistas, guardé silencio, ya que yo no era falangista.
Cuando encarcelaron a los Royuela, guardé silencio, ya que yo no era un Royuela.
Cuando fueron a por los policías honrados, no protesté, ya que yo no era policía.
Cuando liquidaron a los jubilados en las residencias, no protesté, ya que yo no era un jubilado.
Cuando fueron a por mí por no haberme vacunado, no había nadie más que pudiera protestar.


----------



## Tigershark (28 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Cuando la banda vino a por los falangistas, guardé silencio, ya que yo no era falangista.
> Cuando encarcelaron a los Royuela, guardé silencio, ya que yo no era un Royuela.
> Cuando fueron a por los policías honrados, no protesté, ya que yo no era policía.
> Cuando liquidaron a los jubilados en las residencias, no protesté, ya que yo no era un jubilado.
> Cuando fueron a por mí por no haberme vacunado, no había nadie más que pudiera protestar.



Exacto así es como funciona.


----------



## Uritorco (28 Jul 2021)

Han subido este nuevo vídeo hace un momento. Nunca dejarán de sorprendernos. Como viene siendo habitual el volumen de dinero que maneja esa mafia simplemente marea. Y como casi siempre, la masonería prestando su cobertura y "servicios". Algunos empezarán a comprender ahora lo que es verdaderamente la secta de la escuadra y el compás.


----------



## javvi (29 Jul 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Han subido este nuevo vídeo hace un momento. Nunca dejarán de sorprendernos. Como viene siendo habitual el volumen de dinero que maneja esa mafia simplemente marea. Y como casi siempre, la masonería prestando su cobertura y "servicios". Algunos empezarán a comprender ahora lo que es verdaderamente la secta de la escuadra y el compás.



En el año de estas notas, 2003, El Gran Maestre de la Gran Logia de España, a la que pertenece Mena, es *Josep Corominas i Busqueta. *Una parte de los pagos se la llevan las logias. A Corominas le sustituirá *José Carretero *en el 2006. En ese mismo año Mena contactará con Carretero para que interceda por él ante Zapatero por el problema de Royuela.



javvi dijo:


> *JOSE CARRETERO DOMENECH*
> De todos es conocida la carta en la que Mena se dirige al Gran Maestre de su Logia José Carretero para que interceda por él ante el presidente del gobierno José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero por los quebraderos de cabeza que le está dando Alberto Royuela.
> Descubrimos en la carta que:el Gran Maestre de la logia recibe las cartas, de papel, en la sede la Gran Logia de España situada en Barcelona, calle Gran Vía Corts Catalanes, 617 BAJO INT.1 Google Maps
> ,que un masón grado 27 puede tutear a su Gran Maestre (su superior, suponemos grado 33), que a sus actividades (con el apoyo de Ruiz & cia) las llama "proyecto humano y social" y que su Gran Maestre se dedica a lo mismo,pero en un grado superior, que Mena no pertenece a la misma logia que Zapatero, que es la de Humanidades (la de ZP).
> ...









*Josep Corominas i Busqueta. *Nació en Tarrassa en 1939.y pasó al Oriente Eterno el 30 de diciembre del 2020. Estudió medicina, especializándose en psiquiatría. En 1975 ingresa en el PSOE/PSC (cien años de honradez y cuarenta de vacaciones). Fue diputado nacional del 86 al 89. Sustituyó a Ernest Lluch, que fue asesinado por ETA.



javvi dijo:


> Alberto Royuela fue puesto en libertad por falta de pruebas. Días después dio una conferencia de prensa en la que declaró que detrás del asalto al Banco Central estaba Ernest Lluch.
> 
> _«Por mi posición en las celdas _—dijo— _oí diversos comentarios de los detenidos por el asalto al Banco Central y en varias ocasiones citaron al socialista Ernest Lluch.»_
> 
> ...



Entre el 2002 y el 2006 fue el Gran Maestre de la Gran Logia de España.









Josep Corominas i Busqueta


Saltar a navegación, búsqueda Josep Corominas i Busqueta (Tarrasa, 1939) es un médico y político de Cataluña (España). Es psiquiatra, diplomado en psicología clínica, profesor titular de la facultad de Medicina de la Universidad de Barcelona y…




es-academic.com





Curiosamente, justo un año antes de los atentados del 11 de marzo del 2004 concedió una entrevista a El País, el 11 de marzo del 2003, cuyo titular era: *España tiene una deuda con la masonería por la brutal represión franquista. *

En la entrevista suelta perlas como:

" _El golpe de Estado de Franco contra la República iba contra los valores esenciales de la masonería: la libertad, la igualdad, la fraternidad, la ilustración, la cultura. Por eso la masonería fue destruida por el franquismo con un ensañamiento tan brutal, que llevó a muchos hermanos ante el tribunal de represión de la masonería y el comunismo. Muchos fueron condenados a muerte y otro muchos sufrieron años y años de cárcel, y fueron desposeídos de sus bienes."_
o:
_La sociedad española tiene una deuda con la masonería por la brutal represión franquista y debe reparar el enorme daño que le ha sido causado de forma tan injustificada._

Con estas declaraciones uno se queda con la duda de si esa reparación a los masones la iban a pagar los españoles con su sangre, justo un año después, en un ritual sacrificial, que inauguraría un nuevo régimen ya del controlado por los servidores de El Gran Arquitecto.

Ante las declaraciones del cardenal Joseph Ratzinger de que la masonería es pecado e incompatible, por tanto, con el catolicismo, opina Corominas:

_Eso lo dice Ratzinger, no la Iglesia católica. Después del Concilio Vaticano II, la Iglesia católica ha modificado sus planteamientos y nuestra Obediencia no tiene ningún problema con ella. De hecho, muchos masones son católicos practicantes o practican otras religiones cristianas, sin conflicto alguno._

Tal vez, esto explique por qué en toda la Historia sólo ha habido dos Papas que hayan renunciado a su Papado en vida y Ratzinger sea uno de ellos.

_La masonería es incompatible con todo Estado totalitario, tanto de derechas como de izquierdas. Hitler, Stalin y Franco son un ejemplo y los tres persiguieron con saña a la masonería._

Entonces, algo bueno tendrán Hitler, Stalin y Franco, digo yo.

El hecho de que la Cuba comunista totalitaria esté plagada de masones no deja de ser la excepción que confirma la regla:

_"Es una excepción. Y, sí, tiene que ver con la historia. José Martí, el gran líder de la independencia cubana, gran poeta y pensador, era masón, y también la mayoría de los combatientes que estuvieron con Fidel en el Gramma, luchando por la revolución. La Gran Logia de Cuba acaba de celebrar el 150 aniversario del nacimiento de Martí."_

Que los dólares están llenos de símbolos masones no lo dicen sólo los antimasones:

_"No le iría mal a Estados Unidos, no nos iría mal a todos, que Bush fuera masón, porque es un escándalo un presidente así en un país en cuyos billetes de dólar aparecen tantos símbolos masónicos."









"España tiene una deuda con la masonería por la brutal represión franquista"


¡Masones! Han sufrido una larga noche de persecuciones y desprestigios, que no acabaron hasta mayo de 1979, cuando los jueces de la Audiencia Nacional




elpais.com




_


----------



## javvi (30 Jul 2021)

*LA GRAN LOGIA DE ESPAÑA Y LOS 11M*

Veíamos en el poste anterior como *Josep Corominas i Busqueta.* el Gran Maestre de la Logia de España, a la que financia la banda de Mena, concedía una entrevista a El País, un 11 de marzo del 2003, justo un año antes de los atentados del 11 de marzo del 2004. El titular de esa entrevista era que los españoles tenían una deuda con la masonería por la brutal represión a la que les sometió el Franquismo. Parece como si estuviese anunciando que justo un año después los españoles pagarían esa deuda con un brutal atentado.

Y es que la Gran Logia de España tiene una especial predilección por los 11 de marzo. Fue, precisamente, otro 11 de marzo, el del 2006, la fecha que se escogió para la asamblea en la que se decidió el sustituto de Corominas: *José Carretero,* al que recurriría Mena para que se pusiese en contacto con Zapatero por el problema de Royuela.

Sin embargo, en contra de lo que se pueda pensar, las relaciones de los hermanos de la Gran Logia de España no son tan armónicas, aunque son todos hermanos, parece que unos son más hermanos que otros. En las elecciones para la candidatura del nuevo Gran Maestre, un sector acusó al otro de poco democráticos y de irregularidades, conflicto que les llevó al Juzgado de Primera Instancia número 47 de Barcelona con la pretensión de impugnar aquella asamblea del 11 de marzo del 2006.

Los demandantes defendieron la ilegalidad de que sólo Los Maestros Venerables pudiesen votar. También hubo una acusación de irregularidades en la elaboración del censo electoral. Había algunas asociaciones que deberían tener derecho a voto como: la *Asociación de Víctimas del 11-M, *la Asociación Española de Pediatría o la Asociación de Geógrafos.

Según los demandantes el motivo principal del conflicto estaba en que con Carretero se daba un giro conservador a la Logia, y ellos representaban el sector progresista.






Un sector de la masonería acude a los tribunales para pedir su democratización


Un sector de masones de la Gran Logia de España ha acudido a los tribunales para pedir que se democraticen sus estatutos y se permita votar




www.elconfidencial.com






El que debió ser un portavoz oficioso del sector progresista de la Logia es el siniestro *Pepe Rodríguez *al que se le acusó de haber robado documentos internos de la Logia. Este periodista acusaba al sector de Carretero de ultraderechista. Según él estaban aupados por un grupo de jubilados ingleses afincados en la costa española. A Carretero le culpa de algo tan grave como de ser católico practicante.



Masones de la GLE denuncian irregularidades de Carretero (web de Pepe Rodríguez)


----------



## javvi (30 Jul 2021)

*Denuncia del Expediente Royuela ante la ONU*


----------



## javvi (30 Jul 2021)

*EL DIESTRO

Hoy, la alianza DENUNCIANTES DEL AUTORITARISMO JUDICIAL ha denunciado ante la ONU, a “30 autoridades públicas, judiciales salvo tres”, por encubrir en 2009 y en 2021 que una metamafia, creada en la Fiscalía del Tribunal de Justicia de Cataluña.










Denunciantes del Autoritarismo Judicial presentan denuncia por el #ExpedienteRoyuela ante la ONU - El Diestro


Denunciantes del Autoritarismo Judicial presentan denuncia por el #ExpedienteRoyuela ante la ONU




www.eldiestro.es




*


----------



## javvi (31 Jul 2021)

*VUELVE A DESAPARECER EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA DE LA ENTRADA DE MENA EN LA WIKIPEDIA.*

El ER en la entrada de Mena de la Wikipedia es como el Guadiana. Aparece y desaparece continuamente. La última vez que lo miramos ya se había instalado, pero como teoría de la conspiración.



javvi dijo:


> *EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA YA ES DEFINITIVAMENTE INCORPORADO A LA ENTRADA DE LA WIKIPEDIA DE JOSÉ MARÍA MENA ÁLVAREZ, PERO COMO TEORÍA CONSPIRATIVA.*
> 
> *Teorías conspirativas[editar]*
> _La figura del fiscal Mena es extremadamente controvertida, y se han presentado contra él diversas denuncias y querellas por graves delitos (corrupción, prevaricación, actividades mafiosas, etc.), acciones que nunca han prosperado judicialmente. A pesar de que en los medios de comunicación españoles mayoritarios y subvencionados aparece como un demócrata irreprochable, en el denominado "Expediente Royuela", con muchos miles de seguidores en las redes, se le atribuye la dirección de una mafia judicial durante los años de su actividad como fiscal jefe de Cataluña. Dichas acusaciones se basan documentalmente en un archivo sustraído al fiscal Mena, archivo que registraba todas las actividades de dicha mafia judicial, y que se ubicaba en la clínica abortista del un colaborador de Mena, Carlos Morín Gamarra, cuya protección judicial frente a abortos criminales fue (según estos documentos) uno de los muchos casos delictivos amañados por Mena ante los tribunales. Mena nunca ha desmentido estas acusaciones públicas ni ha emprendido acciones judiciales contra sus denunciantes. A pesar de su abundante documentación, existe una resistencia generalizada en la prensa profesional a hacerse eco del "Expediente Royuela" y de cualquier crítica a la figura del fiscal Mena. __7_
> ...



Este apartado titulado _teorías conspirativas _ya no está en la entrada del fiscal Muerte. Mena vuelve a ser ese fiscal impoluto, antifranquista, y que hizo todo lo que pudo, junto a su amigo J. Villarejo, para que todo el peso de la ley cayese en el chorizo de Pujol.






José María Mena Álvarez - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Las huellas de la polémica siguen en la pestaña de discusión.






Discusión:José María Mena Álvarez - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org







En la pestaña de Ver historial, se va viendo todo lo que se quita y se pone. No lo acabo de entender muy bien. Parece como si el día 29 de julio, hace dos días, un editor que se hace llamar Kirchhoff hubiese borrado el apartado de _teorías conspirativas _en el que se menciona el Expediente Royuela.






Historial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





En el rastreo de las contribuciones todavía se puede ver la versión que incluía el ER.







José María Mena Álvarez - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Debunker (31 Jul 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *EL DIESTRO
> 
> Hoy, la alianza DENUNCIANTES DEL AUTORITARISMO JUDICIAL ha denunciado ante la ONU, a “30 autoridades públicas, judiciales salvo tres”, por encubrir en 2009 y en 2021 que una metamafia, creada en la Fiscalía del Tribunal de Justicia de Cataluña.
> 
> ...




De la ONU me fío tanto o menos que de el poder judicial aquí en España, de hecho no se si es buena idea, eso sí las denuncias que se están haciendo nos confirman la veracidad del ER , sería una locura absoluta denunciar ante altos tribunales, tanto nacionales como internacionales, un expediente con documentación falsa, sería como firmar tu muerte o más. 

Yo no se como hemos llegado a esto a nivel mundial, prefiero mil veces la miseria económica de la post guerra civil española o de la IIGM que lo que vivimos ahora, eso sí no prefiero las guerras , pero lo que vivimos es una guerra de mentiras y de coacción que marca nuestro destino , el peor destino que podamos imaginar si Dios no lo remedia porque de la sociedad no se puede esperar gran cosa. 

Por cierto, mi cabeza ya no da para mucho y me hago un lío con tantos ceros, la corrupción en España según diferentes fuentes alcanza el 8% del PIB, el PIB en España , por redondear , pasa de 1 billón de € , el 8% de eso son , ¿80.000 millones ? , es una cifra mareante y no se si se me pasa algún 0, alguno lo habéis calculado?


----------



## javvi (1 Ago 2021)

*Denuncia: Hacienda envió a la Fiscalía a Margarita Robles por presunta evasión de 6 millones de euros*









Denuncia: Hacienda envió a la Fiscalía a Margarita Robles por presunta evasión de 6 millones de euros - Periodista Digital


Es la denuncia que han hecho llegar a Periodista Digital los responsables de la Asociación Contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública (ACODAP) por la que dan cuenta que la actual ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, fue presuntamente investigada por evasión fiscal. Entre 2001 y...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## javvi (1 Ago 2021)

*Jesús Á.Rojo:JAQUE MATE a SÁNCHEZ, denuncian a ROBLES a la UDEF por tener 6 M en paraísos fiscales*

Menciona la denuncia de Fernando Presencia y Alberto Royuela.


----------



## javvi (1 Ago 2021)

*EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA, LA MÁS TERRIBLE TRAMA CRIMINAL Y DE CORRUPCIÓN, DESDE LA MUERTE DEL GENERAL FRANCO HASTA LA ACTUALIDAD.*








EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA, LA MÁS TERRIBLE TRAMA CRIMINAL Y DE CORRUPCIÓN, DESDE LA MUERTE DEL GENERAL FRANCO HASTA LA ACTUALIDAD.


Santiago Royuela Samit PRIMERA PARTE. Barcelona a 31 de agosto de 2020 Estimados lectores, quisiera ante todo presentarme al público lector que se acerca hoy a VOZ IBÉRICA para conocer a fondo el l…




www.voziberica.com


----------



## javvi (1 Ago 2021)

*EL ATENTADO DEL 9 DE MARZO DEL 2004 A LA LOGIA MASÓNICA DE ESTAMBUL.*

Noticia que apenas encuentra eco en la prensa española. La mayor parte de la información la encontramos en la lengua del Imperio del Mal.

El titular del ABC, que copiamos es bien extraño:

*Tres muertos en un atentado suicida en Turquía contra una logia masónicamuertos. *¿Qué quiere decir _masónicamuertos_? ¿un error? ¿en un periódico tan serio como el ABC?

La noticia del ABC se remite a la cadena televisiva CNN. Dos terroristas con armas automáticas y granadas irrumpen en un centro masónico en el barrio de Kartal, en la parte asiática de Estambul. Matan a tres personas y dejan varios heridos.









Tres muertos en un atentado suicida en Turquía contra una logia masónicamuertos


Tres personas perdieron la vida y varias resultaron heridas cuando dos hombres con armas automáticas y granadas atacaron un edificio que albergaba a una logia masónica en el barrio de Kartal, en la parte asiática de Estambul, informó la cadena de televisión CNN.



www.abc.es





Según la Wikipedia en inglés (no hay versión en español) el atentado se produjo en un restaurante frecuentado por masones.





__





2004 attack on Istanbul restaurant - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Terror bombers kill one in Turkey


Two suicide attackers stormed a Masonic lodge Tuesday, opening fire with automatic weapons and setting off explosions that killed one person and wounded five, officials said.




www.tampabay.com






El artículo recuerda que ya hubo un atentado en Estambul contra sinagogas e intereses judíos en el noviembre anterior.

Los 15 y 20 de noviembre del 2003 hubo sendos atentados en Estambul contra dos sinagogas, una sucursal del banco HSBC (la mayor lavandería del Mundo con sede en Londres) y el consulado británico.

En el atentado del 15 mueren 23 personas, entre ellas seis judíos y dos musulmanes. Lo cual supone 15 personas que no eran ni musulmanes ni judíos. ¿Cristianos? ¿tantos cristianos había en un ataque a una sinagoga en Estambul?
Cinco días después, mientras Bush se encontraba en el Reino Unido en un encuentro con su aliado Tony Blair, dos camiones bomba explotaron en la sucursal del HSBC y el consulado británico matando a treinta personas, incluido el cónsul británico Roger Short.

En la sentencia del 16 de febrero del 2007 de las 74 personas que fueron juzgadas por los atentados de noviembre del 2003, 26 pagaron una fianza (¿un terrorista se puede librar de la cárcel o el patíbulo pagando una fianza?). El ciudadano sirio Loai al-Saqa y el turco Harun Ilhan fueron declarados culpables y condenados a 67 cadenas perpetuas consecutivas, una por cada víctima del atentado más términos adicionales de terrorismo. ¿Se puede cumplir una segunda condena perpetua? ¿dónde? ¿en el más aquí? ¿en el más allá?
Las autoridades turcas relacionaron al sirio Loai al-Saga con Al Qaeda.









Atentados de Estambul de 2003 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Nueve días después del atentado a los intereses británicos en Estambul , el 29 de noviembre del 2003, hubo otro atentado. En este caso fue en Irak y las víctimas fueron siete agentes del CNI.

25 días antes el diario Él Mundo publicaba un artículo en el que se decía que el gobierno de Aznar retiraba el personal diplomático y civil de Irak. El gobierno español reconocía así que la situación en Irak era incontrolable. Un mes antes había sido asesinado el primer agente del CNI: José Antonio Bernal.

El Ejecutivo tenía ya preparado el regreso escalonado del personal diplomático en Irak. En aquel mes de noviembre del 2003 había atentados diarios en Irak. La opinión pública norteamericana se volvía en contra de la política de Bush en Irak.

Aquel 29 de noviembre ocho agentes del CNI sufrieron una emboscada a la altura de Latifiya, 30 kilómetros al sur de Bagdad. De los ocho se salvó uno: José Manuel Sánchez Riera, que fue rescatado por un clérigo musulmán.

El juez de la Audiencia Nacional Fernando Andreu abrió una investigación sobre el asesinato de los agentes españoles . El 13 de febrero de 2004, poco menos de un mes antes de los atentados, dictó un sobreseimiento temporal aunque _, en caso de aparecer nuevos datos, podría reabrirse la causa y continuar con las diligencias._









El origen del 11-M: secretos de Irak (y III)


El 3 de noviembre de 2003, los ojos y los oídos de la mayoría de los españoles estaban puestos en una joven pareja que irradiaba entusiasmo. El Príncipe Felipe comparecía ante los medios junto a su…




voladura.org


----------



## javvi (2 Ago 2021)

*EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA EMPIEZA A PENETRAR EN LA PRENSA OFICIAL.*

*“Según el expediente Royuela, el fiscal de Cataluña organizó una trama de asesinatos”*









“Según el expediente Royuela, el fiscal de Cataluña organizó una trama de asesinatos”


La actualidad de Almería y su provincia desde un punto de vista liberal e independiente.




www.almeriahoy.com





*E**xpediente Royuela: El TSJC represalia penalmente a los denunciantes. Por Javier Marzal









ÑTV España


Una televisión diferente, que no verás nunca en los canales habituales. Programa diario en Twitch de 20:00 a 21:00 horas.




elcorreodeespana.com





«El PSOE podría ser ilegalizado»









«El PSOE podría ser ilegalizado» – La Calma Magazine






lacalmamagazine.es













Denuncian a Margarita Robles por la posesión de cuentas opacas en paraísos fiscales procedentes de actos ilícitos | EuskalNews - La actualidad sin censura


Escrito por Agustín Fariña en AD Noticia reproducida en euskalnews.com El 10 de mayo de 2021 en Barcelona, Alberto Royuela Fernández (Padre), y Fernando Presencia Crespo presentaron una denuncia contra la actual ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles Fernández, dirigida a...




euskalnews.com





2º Aniversario del ¨Expediente Royuela¨, por Alfonso Campuzano









2º Aniversario del ¨Expediente Royuela¨, por Alfonso Campuzano


En 731 días, Santiago Royuela y su padre Alberto, han conseguido transmitir, mediante 461 vídeos acompañados de documentación original y escaneada



cantabrialiberal.com




*
Algunos medios se hacen eco de la denuncia a Margarita Robles sin citar a los denunciantes.


*Denuncian que Margarita Robles fue investigada por sacar de España 6 millones de euros









Denuncian que Robles fue investigada por sacar de España 6 millones de euros


Los hechos se produjeron en 2001 y 2002, según denuncia de una asociación, pero corresponderían a pagos de cuando Robles fue secretaria de Estado.




www.libertaddigital.com





Hernando (PP) pide a Margarita Robles que aclare si fue investigada por sacar de España 6 millones de euros*










Hernando (PP) pide a Margarita Robles que aclare si fue investigada por sacar de España 6 millones de euros


El senador del PP por Almería y miembro de la Mesa de la Cámara Alta, Rafael Hernando, ha pedido a la...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Burbunauta (2 Ago 2021)

¡Empieza a salir en medios de comunicación!

Veremos cuál será el contraataque del PSOE, que son muy poderosos para estas cosas.


----------



## Guaguei (2 Ago 2021)

menuda pajara la Lady Corruption


----------



## Tigershark (2 Ago 2021)

Guaguei dijo:


> menuda pajara la Lady Corruption



y Lady sanguinaria ya que tiene lo suyo cuando estaba de número dos en Aragón con Belloch..,y todavía había algún peperito ignorante diciendo que era la seria del gobierno ..
por cierto me acuerdo de esos videos con cuentas en el extranjero salía Felipe González, la mujer y quiero recordar su hijo , sanchinflas no salía.


----------



## Peritta (2 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> El autor de _"Nos vemos en esta vida o en la otra" _es Manuel Jabois. Este cantamañanas nos cuenta la vida de El Gitanillo, basándose en la sentencia de Bermúdez. Cualquiera parecido con la Realidad es mera coincidencia. Explotó lo que explotó y vale ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Joer, menudas postas que nos publica maese @javvi. No le merecemos.

Sí señor, y no le hago más la pelota porque temo que sea, como yo, vulnerable al halago y se nos endiose.



javvi dijo:


> *EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA, LA MÁS TERRIBLE TRAMA CRIMINAL Y DE CORRUPCIÓN, DESDE LA MUERTE DEL GENERAL FRANCO HASTA LA ACTUALIDAD.*



Niet don @javvi. Desde las chekas republicanas.
Y con ganas me quedo de ponerlo en negritas grandotas.

Pues no me voy a quedar con las ganas coño:

*EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA, LA MÁS TERRIBLE TRAMA CRIMINAL Y DE CORRUPCIÓN, DESDE LAS CHEKAS REUBLICANAS HASTA LA ACTUALIDAD.*

Sí, si ya sé que no ha sido usté mesié, pero convendrá conmigo en que el Santi éste es gilipollas en tres o cuatro idiomas. 

En el régimen del General Bajito lo común era darle tres cuartos al pregonero. Bendito País de Porteras. Pocas tramas ocultas y secretas y que duraran en el tiempo había por Aquí.

¿Luz y taquígrafos? o generales-cotillas y coroneles-portera, que en Espain se acababa sabiendo todo coño. Y cuando digo Bendito País de Porteras es a mucha honra por cierto.

La democracia funcionaría si los ciudadanos estuviéramos informados pero vivimos en unos tiempos en que no podemos fiarnos ni de los archivos civiles y los datos de las defunciones nos los da el MOMO, los de estadística, que cambian los criterios y los muestreos cuando les parece (también lo hacen los de Hacienda con los datos económicos),

o la Asociación de Funerarios de Castilla La Mancha.



__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda eseran


----------



## Peritta (2 Ago 2021)

Aunque nunca acabé de poner la mano en el fuego por el expediente Royuela, últimamente estoy algo escéptico y no es por que Santi me caiga gordo. Es que nadie ha podido contestar, ni siquiera yo, a mi pregunta de abogado del diablo (supongo que figura jurídica en aquellos tribunales en los que no había _togas sucias_ sino mangas verdes) de por qué no hemos visto una foto de lo capturado en la clínica del doctor Morín. 



Tigershark dijo:


> y Lady sanguinaria ya que tiene lo suyo cuando estaba de número dos en Aragón con Belloch..,



Pues muchas gracias por recordarlo, pero un escalofrío ha recorrido toda mi espalda creándome una sensación de desasosiego inquietante. Vaya, que le ha dado verosimilitud a la cosa. De modo que me he tenido que encender un ansiolítico natural de éstos que yo me fumo para que me dé por reírme

por no llorar.



Tigershark dijo:


> y todavía había algún peperito ignorante diciendo que era la seria del gobierno ..



pero al final si tienes que llorar acabas llorando.

Jesús qué cruz.



Tigershark dijo:


> por cierto me acuerdo de esos videos con cuentas en el extranjero salía Felipe González, la mujer y quiero recordar su hijo , sanchinflas no salía.



Me da a mí que Sanchinflas tiene que tener ahora otros sicarios, por lo menos más jóvenes, quiero decir con menos memoria, y la banda del Mena habrá quedado como célula durmiente.

Al fin y al cabo la ascensión de Sanchinflas casi supuso una escisión en la PSOE pero acabó con la vieja guardia a la que Mena le rendía -más o menos- pleitesía.

Luego me barrunto que ahora hay, como decía Alfonso Guerra: otra gente.

Y usté dispense por haberle troceado la posta.

______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Tigershark (2 Ago 2021)

@Peritta


La historia del zulo de la clínica morín es más falsa que un duro con la cara de popeye ,en alguna entrevista Santi Royuela (tambien me cae gordo) lo ha deslizado ,recuerdo sus palabras y que más adelante explicarían la verdad. Pero eso que más da, no hay mejor prueba de lo que están diciendo es verdad porque ni Mena ni Villarejo ni nadie se querella contra ellos , como se diría en plan basto los tienen cogidos por las gónadas , su silencio es la mejor prueba de lo que dicen es verdad.

Ahora a saber quien les está pasando la información pero que es verdadera no me cabe duda.


----------



## Lux Mundi (2 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA EMPIEZA A PENETRAR EN LA PRENSA OFICIAL.*
> 
> *“Según el expediente Royuela, el fiscal de Cataluña organizó una trama de asesinatos”*
> 
> ...




Hostias, está saliendo en la prensa. Es un gran paso..

Yo estuve el año pasado en la manifestación del 16A, la mani "negacionista" de Colón, a la que fui porque era un espectáculo que daría mucho por culo a los covidiotas básicamente. Allí mismo un tío con un micrófono y junto a los organizadores, menciono el Expediente Royuela y me quedé flipando, hubo un silencio raro; entonces una tía que estaba al lado me preguntó qué era el tema este y se lo tuve que explicar y se quedó flipando.


----------



## Peritta (3 Ago 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> @Peritta
> 
> La historia del zulo de la clínica morín es más falsa que un duro con la cara de popeye ,en alguna entrevista Santi Royuela (tambien me cae gordo) lo ha deslizado ,recuerdo sus palabras y que más adelante explicarían la verdad. Pero eso que más da, no hay mejor prueba de lo que están diciendo es verdad porque ni Mena ni Villarejo ni nadie se querella contra ellos , como se diría en plan basto los tienen cogidos por las gónadas , su silencio es la mejor prueba de lo que dicen es verdad.
> 
> Ahora a saber quien les está pasando la información pero que es verdadera no me cabe duda.



Joer, pues me deja usté de piedra. El zulo de la clínica es lo que les da credibilidad a los Royuela.

Sí, mucha documentación ha tenido que venir de la mano del Martinez Grasa, que por cierto no ha salido en el canal este viernes ¿no?.
No sé, porque se me ha escacharrado la toma de corriente del portatil o del transformador y ahora estoy con un computer viejo y no estoy dado de alta en la Youtube, vamos, que tengo más problemas técnicos que el ejército mozambiqueño.

Si ahora resulta que las notas son más falsas que un duro con la cara de Popeye y las van escribiendo sobre la marcha, ¿qué queda del expediente Royuela?.
¿Una inquietante novela negra?.
¿Si resucito al sargento Kim de la Policía Benetérita Coreana tendría yo tanta credibilidad como los Royuela?. Mire que he sido piloto jubilado de chemtrails que aceptaba preguntas y he troleado lo mío.

En ascuas me quedo por oír otras opiniones.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Tigershark (3 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Joer, pues me deja usté de piedra. El zulo de la clínica es lo que les da credibilidad a los Royuela.
> 
> Sí, mucha documentación ha tenido que venir de la mano del Martinez Grasa, que por cierto no ha salido en el canal este viernes ¿no?.
> No sé, porque se me ha escacharrado la toma de corriente del portatil o del transformador y ahora estoy con un computer viejo y no estoy dado de alta en la Youtube, vamos, que tengo más problemas técnicos que el ejército mozambiqueño.
> ...



¿Por qué da credibilidad el zulo al expediente royuela? no lo entiendo ,lo que da credibilidad es que los royuela están en libertad y los mena ,villarejo y compañia en silencio ,eso es lo que da credibilidad a los papeles.

No digo que las notas sean falsas o que las están haciendo sobre la marcha ,lo que yo digo es que es mentira la manera que las consiguieron.pero repito que más da la manera, que las notas son verdad es que Mena,villarejoetc.. están en silencio ,el que calla otorga.

PD: hace unos días que Santi no sube vídeos quizás esté de vacaciones.


----------



## Guaguei (3 Ago 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> y Lady sanguinaria ya que tiene lo suyo cuando estaba de número dos en Aragón con Belloch..,y todavía había algún peperito ignorante diciendo que era la seria del gobierno ..
> por cierto me acuerdo de esos videos con cuentas en el extranjero salía Felipe González, la mujer y quiero recordar su hijo , sanchinflas no salía.



ya bueno esta muy bien investigarlo y exponerlo, juzgarles no es cosa nuestra, por cierto el que abrio este hilo ahora mismo esta en otros asuntos como intentar salvarse de todo lo que esta lloviendo y queda por llover, esperemos que no sea la tormenta final


----------



## Peritta (3 Ago 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> ¿Por qué da credibilidad el zulo al expediente royuela? no lo entiendo ,lo que da credibilidad es que los royuela están en libertad y los mena ,villarejo y compañia en silencio ,eso es lo que da credibilidad a los papeles.
> 
> No digo que las notas sean falsas o que las están haciendo sobre la marcha ,lo que yo digo es que es mentira la manera que las consiguieron.pero repito que más da la manera, que las notas son verdad es que Mena,villarejoetc.. están en silencio ,el que calla otorga.
> 
> PD: hace unos días que Santi no sube vídeos quizás esté de vacaciones.



Le doy credibilidad por que es verosimil señor y le da coherencia a la cosa. Le doy credibilidad porque lo han dicho ellos y por que todo es muy Paco que, por otra parte, es nuestro modo natural de hacer las cosas.

Pero si me han engañado para atraer mi atención, ¿qué no les impide engañarme con el número de notas y en lugar de tener 37.000 resulta que tienen 370. Y la mayoría, supongo, recuperadas de una papelera, y por éso muchas son putos recibos: "pago de mes tal, pago del mes Pascual".

No, no se crea que echo en saco roto su opinión. El que el zulo de la clínica sea más falso que un duro con la cara de Popeye explicaría el por qué no hay una triste foto del archivo, ni que el archivo no contuviera fotos, ya que antaño no había tanta USB ni tanto almacenamiento gráfico digital.











Guaguei dijo:


> ya bueno esta muy bien investigarlo y exponerlo, juzgarles no es cosa nuestra, por cierto el que abrio este hilo ahora mismo esta en otros asuntos como intentar salvarse de todo lo que esta lloviendo y queda por llover, esperemos que no sea la tormenta final



A saber andandará el @renko

Explíquesustè que algunos no tenemos Tv y, por lo tanto, no estamos informados.
Tampoco estamos muy desinformados, todo hay que decirlo.

Yo tuve una agarrada con él, por que me recibió de mu malos modos, como si fuera mi cuñada o le debiera dinero. Le debían escocer mis ironías supongo. Desde entonces pocas veces se ha asomado por aquí y desde hace unos meses ninguna. Cuando las primeras fosas creo que sería la última vez.

______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Ago 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> La historia del zulo de la clínica morín es más falsa que un duro con la cara de popeye



Estoy seguro que Santi Royuela no tendrá reparos ninguno en debatir contigo sobre este punto. Escríbele, ponte en contacto con él, si tiene todavía paciencia te aclarará muchas cosas.

Hoy han subido este vídeo, con las últimas cartas interceptadas entre Mena y la Robles. Parece que ya han puesto a Pedrito Sánchez al corriente de todo el regero de muertes.


----------



## Tigershark (3 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Estoy seguro que Santi Royuela no tendrá reparos ninguno en debatir contigo sobre este punto. Escríbele, ponte en contacto con él, si tiene todavía paciencia te aclarará muchas cosas.
> 
> Hoy han subido este vídeo, con las últimas cartas interceptadas entre Mena y la Robles. Parece que ya han puesto a Pedrito Sánchez al corriente de todo el regero de muertes.



No es una opinión mía en una entrevista Santiago lo deja entrever .


----------



## javvi (3 Ago 2021)

*EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA APARECE EN EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA. *



Uritorco dijo:


> Estoy seguro que Santi Royuela no tendrá reparos ninguno en debatir contigo sobre este punto. Escríbele, ponte en contacto con él, si tiene todavía paciencia te aclarará muchas cosas.
> 
> Hoy han subido este vídeo, con las últimas cartas interceptadas entre Mena y la Robles. Parece que ya han puesto a Pedrito Sánchez al corriente de todo el regero de muertes.




Quiero decir, si mal no recuerdo, fue Pedro Rosillo, alias El Arconte, el que acuñó el término _Expediente Royuela. _En estas presuntas notas a Margarita Robles,(lo de presuntas no es por precaución ante la justicia, es porque cada vez me cuesta más creerlo) Mena se refiere al recién nacido Expediente Royuela. Esto nos sitúa unos dos años atrás, algo menos, desde que Rosillo empezó a seguir el tema y se le ocurrió llamarlo Expediente Royuela. No soy capaz de encontrar aquella primera entrevista que les hizo a los Royuela. Creo que después de Juan Lankamp fue el segundo youtuber en entrevistarles.

Mena se pone en contacto con Margarita Robles para que le pida ayuda al doctor Fraude. Del doctor Fraude no se fía nadie. En Mena hay una cierta lealtad, por lo menos con su inseparable Ruiz: tanto monta, monta tanto. No sé sabe muy bien qué es lo que El dr Fraude tiene que hacer por él, desde luego que si es cerrarle el canal a los Royuela, el dr Fraude no lo ha conseguido, o no le ha dado la gana. Algo ha hecho Margarita por Mena porque hay una segunda nota en la que éste le agradece a la ministra por haber intercedido por él ante el dr Fraude. Quizá le haya ayudado a no sentarse en el banquillo. Pero la agonía continúa.

En esta tertulia, hablando de los presuntos 6 millones robados por Margarita Robles a las arcas públicas alguien habla de posible _fuego amigo. _Estos periodistas no dan puntada sin hilo. Se hacen los tontos como si no supiesen nada de esta historia hasta que la publicó el otro día su amigo Alfonso Rojo. Me hubiera retirado de este asunto si no fuera porque ya ha llegado la hora de que se hable de esto en medios no marginales y con declaraciones de políticos activos como Hernando del PP. Ahora está en la Cámara que nadie sabe para qué sirve. Recordemos la mala leche que tenía y cómo se tira ahora a por el cuello de la señora Robles.

__

Margarita Robles es el nexo de unión entre el viejo PSOE y el actual. Hay una guerra abierta entre ambas generaciones. ¿sería ésta la tonta útil que lanzan unos contra otros? no sé.

Y hablando de margaritas: me lo creo, no me lo creo, me lo creo, no me lo creo, me lo creo, no me lo creo, me lo creo, no me lo creo ...


----------



## javvi (3 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Joer, menudas postas que nos publica maese @javvi. No le merecemos.
> 
> Sí señor, y no le hago más la pelota porque temo que sea, como yo, vulnerable al halago y se nos endiose.
> 
> ...



Usted no se preocupe, no se corte, que para un lector agradecido que tengo no viene nada mal que le animen a uno, que yo también tengo mis tentaciones de retirarme. 

De acuerdo, le doy la razón, hace usted muy bien en subrayar y con letra gorda a las Chekas republicanas. Se lleva usted los tres puntos a casa.


----------



## javvi (3 Ago 2021)

*EL JUEZ PRESENCIA Y SU AMIGA DE ACODAP ESTÁN CONTENTOS. LA DONA ROURES EMPIEZA A ESTAR ACORRALADA.

*

Hay mucho idiota, sobre todo de izquierdas, que piensa que la verdad es lo contrario de lo que diga PEDRO JETA. Ojalá fuese tan sencillo llegar a la verdad. O que la verdad fuese lo que diga PEDRO JETA, da igual. la verdad es una cosa mucho más compleja que lo diga PEDRO JETA o deje de decir.
PEDRO JETA dice la verdad cuando le conviene, la parte que le conviene, según le convenga, las deudas que tenga, los favores que deba o la espada de Damocles que penda sobre su cabeza.

El amante de la taladradora Exuperancia Rapú se acaba de lucir con sus encuestas favorables a la ministra Robles. Para leer el artículo entero hay que suscribirse a su diario. Ni de coña. Con los titulares es suficiente.









Margarita Robles vuelve a ser la más valorada del Gobierno: los 4 ministros de Podemos, los peores


Sondeo EL ESPAÑOL-SocioMétrica (II).- Más de un 40% de los españoles ni siquiera ha "oído hablar" de cinco de los nuevos ministros de Sánchez.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Debunker (3 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Joer, pues me deja usté de piedra. El zulo de la clínica es lo que les da credibilidad a los Royuela.
> 
> Sí, mucha documentación ha tenido que venir de la mano del Martinez Grasa, que por cierto no ha salido en el canal este viernes ¿no?.
> No sé, porque se me ha escacharrado la toma de corriente del portatil o del transformador y ahora estoy con un computer viejo y no estoy dado de alta en la Youtube, vamos, que tengo más problemas técnicos que el ejército mozambiqueño.
> ...



Desde que comenzó este hilo, he dicho siempre y repetido varias veces que lo del zulo de la clínica Morín era una pantalla, o sea una forma inteligente de no denunciar las fuentes del ER, puede ser que alguna documentación ínfima fuera obtenida en la clínica pero ni mucho menos todo el expediente, y que? eso no quita ni pone para la veracidad del expediente.

Los que estáis aquí, después de tanto tiempo y viendo tantas notas y tantas historias, digáis que la clínica Morín es lo que da veracidad al ER y sin zulo en la clínica es todo falso, me hace dudar de vuestro cerebro o de vuestras intenciones en el ER .

Por cierto ya he leído en más de una ocasión que eras piloto de los chemtrails, tema que ya he olvidado y dado por muerto por imposibilidad de destapar que hay detrás de eso, pero que cuando lo descubrí allá por el año 2000 me causó gran preocupación y ocupó mucho de mi tiempo, como dices que abriste un hilo sobre ello , porfa dame enlace a tu hilo sobre los chemtrails y tus troleadas.


----------



## Peritta (3 Ago 2021)

Don @javvi, desde que le botaran de la dirección de El Mundo (ya dio guerra cuando el 11-M) y no le dejaran abrir periódico nuevo en cinco años, el Pedro Jota está domesticaíto completamente del todo y lo que diga su pedriódico tiene para mí el mismo peso que lo que pueda decir cualquier tuitera o cuaquier tik-tokera, de buen ver y mejor palpar, que nuestros usuarios publican por aquí a menudo.

Yo ya he dejado de desayunar con el tío Federico y éso que me ponía las pilas por las mañanas para llegar, si no activo al trabajo, sí más o menos cabreao.

Como comprenderá no he pinchado en el enlace. Gracias por avisar.

Bueno, me voy a regar el huerto antes de que se haga más tarde, que anoche no regué.
________________
FREE ZOUHAM abandnad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (3 Ago 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Desde que comenzó este hilo, he dicho siempre y repetido varias veces que lo del zulo de la clínica Morín era una pantalla, o sea una forma inteligente de no denunciar las fuentes del ER, puede ser que alguna documentación ínfima fuera obtenida en la clínica pero ni mucho menos todo el expediente, y que? eso no quita ni pone para la veracidad del expediente.
> 
> Los que estáis aquí, después de tanto tiempo y viendo tantas notas y tantas historias, digáis que la clínica Morín es lo que da veracidad al ER y sin zulo en la clínica es todo falso, me hace dudar de vuestro cerebro o de vuestras intenciones en el ER .
> 
> Por cierto ya he leído en más de una ocasión que eras piloto de los chemtrails, tema que ya he olvidado y dado por muerto por imposibilidad de destapar que hay detrás de eso, pero que cuando lo descubrí allá por el año 2000 me causó gran preocupación y ocupó mucho de mi tiempo, como dices que abriste un hilo sobre ello , porfa dame enlace a tu hilo sobre los chemtrails y tus troleadas.



No, yo no he dicho que todo sea falso. Yo lo que digo es que me han engañado 

y que ya no me fío. 

Aquí tienes el hilo. 






Soy piloto jubilado de chemtrails y contesto preguntas.


Efectivamente, me escapé de una subcontrata de la NASA, no voy a decir el nombre de la empresa, y, como yo solo pilotaba y ni hablaba por la radio ni discutía ni hacía preguntas sobre la carga que llevaba, ni me pasaba por la zona de embarque a ver qué puñetas estaban haciendo, no me persiguen...




www.burbuja.info





Bueno, ahora sí me voy a regar caramba.

______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Debunker (3 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Si ahora resulta que las notas son más falsas que un duro con la cara de Popeye y las van escribiendo sobre la marcha, ¿qué queda del expediente Royuela?.



Bueno he visto su troleo sobre los chemtrails y opino que quizás sea vd. el troleado, pero me ha ayudado a entender su forma de pensar, analizar o manipular y siempre está eso de "piensa el ladrón que son todos de su condición " que por cierto es la máxima del PSOE, vd. deduce que si no hay clínica Morín , las notas son falsas, cito la frase que vd. mismo dice que de nuevo es troleo. 

El ER terminaría por ser verdad o mentira , cuando alguien aporte un escrito* oficial de puño y letra de Mena *que permita comparar las notas con un texto oficial de indudable autoría, eso lo podría hacer la justicia pero no lo va hacer , ya lo sabemos, esperemos tener esa suerte porque de lo contrario hay ER todos los años que le dejen a los Royuelas denunciar y es algo increíble las continúas denuncias , el ER parece no tener fin. 

Yo tengo predisposición a creer en la sublime corrupción del PSOE y su manipulación en todos los órdenes de la vida, el abuelo de ZP era primo hermano de mi madre, ambos nacidos y criados juntos hasta la adolescencia en un pueblecito de 2.000 hab. de la provincia de Badajoz llamado Alange , mi familia materna pagó con creces esa vinculación familiar durante la GC , la traición más hdp que se puede hacer a nadie, a pesar de ello yo llegué a Londres con ideas rojas totales y como todos los inmigrantes en cualquier país solemos relacionarnos y socializarnos con nuestros compatriotas, allí me dieron una clase magistral los exiliados de España que, más que republicanos eran rojos amapolas, los más horrorosos crímenes que se puedan imaginar y que te los contaban como proezas, solo uno de entre ellos me contó cosas de las que se sentía arrepentido e incluso las contaba llorando, pude conocer a Carrillo en Londres y solo me produjo vomitera su discurso y mi contacto con él. 

De vuelta a España me encontré de frente con el PSOE allá por 1987 lo que prefiero ni mencionar, puedo creerme cualquier cosa del PSOE , son 1000 veces peor que los comunistas que al menos van de frente o no tienen la mente tan retorcida como los sociolistos. 

Y no se amigo @Peritta eso de dar el vuelco a las cosas como deducir que si los papeles de Mena no vienen de la clínica, son falsos, me parece la argumentación típica de un sociolisto.


----------



## Peritta (3 Ago 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Bueno he visto su troleo sobre los chemtrails y opino que quizás sea vd. el troleado, pero me ha ayudado a entender su forma de pensar, analizar o manipular y siempre está eso de "piensa el ladrón que son todos de su condición " que por cierto es la máxima del PSOE, vd. deduce que si no hay clínica Morín , las notas son falsas, cito la frase que vd. mismo dice que de nuevo es troleo.
> 
> El ER terminaría por ser verdad o mentira , cuando alguien aporte un escrito* oficial de puño y letra de Mena *que permita comparar las notas con un texto oficial de indudable autoría, eso lo podría hacer la justicia pero no lo va hacer , ya lo sabemos, esperemos tener esa suerte porque de lo contrario hay ER todos los años que le dejen a los Royuelas denunciar y es algo increíble las continúas denuncias , el ER parece no tener fin.
> 
> ...



Sí, puede que alguno me haya troleado, pero otros se lo creyeron a pies juntillas, y éso que dejé bien claro en la primera posta que la cosa era un troleo.
No vea el _jartón_ de risas que me eché escribiendo éso. Pero yo no manipulo señora, para éso tendría que tener las cosas claras y un objetivo concreto y definido.
Y mi único interés -interés general- al publicar por aquí es poner en guardia a los jóvenes, ya que éstos nacen sin memoria, contra los vendedores de mantas palentinas falsificadas, motos grippadas e ideologías políticas más o menos trasnochadas.
El que a mí también me la puedan dar con queso no invalida mi mensaje.

No, yo nunca he tenido ideología. Haga lo que yo: no se meta en política (sic) decía el General Bajito. Y si ahora, cuarentitantos años después de muerto Susceléncia me he hecho franquista, ya me vale a mí, es solo por jorobar y por cachondearme de los que tienen esa tara

la ideogía política digo.

No, yo no tengo ideas preconcebidas y a mis prejuicios no les hago mucho caso porque hay demasiadas excepciones en el mundo. Pero a los socialistas les vi el plumero desde el minuto 1 (yo estaba en COU cuando se murió el General Bajito y me acuerdo de aquellas asambleas universitarias y tal, y allí si que había manipulación).
No, no me acuse de pesoero que se equivoca usté mamuasé de medio a medio.

Pero si con este lenguaje puedo arrancar a algun pesoero de las garras de la militancia voy a seguir con este estilo aunque usté piense mu mal de mí.



A mí lo que me pasa es que no creo en la caligrafía como ciencia pericial judicial (ya lo dije hace muchas postas). En las huellas dactilares sí, en las huellas caligráficas no. Y pienso que igual que hay pintores que copian cuadros de otros pintores, también habrá calígrafos que imiten mu bien la letra de otros como para darle el pego a un perito.
Joer, si los cuadros tienen que mirarlos con rayos X para saber cuál es la copia y cuál es el original

Para que ello fuera ciencia exacta tendrían que estar todos los peritos de acuerdo cuando se les presenta una prueba y me temo que no, que como La Parrala (era lo que cantaban los de la División Azul y no el Erika ése) unos dirán que sí y otros que no.



Sí, si no hay zulo capturado en la clínica del doctor Morín la historia que nos han contado es falsa. Las notas no sé, pero tienen muchas papeletas para serlo también.

Ya sé que no todas las notas han salido de la clínica del doctor Morín caramba. Las del fiscal Villarejo supongo que sí por las fechas de cuando fue Fiscal General de Catauña y por que Mena se las capturaría al descuido igual que los topillos de Royuela a él, pero otras notas ya sé yo que no. 

Que digan, que digan cuánta documentación salió de la clínica y que se dejen de cuentagotas.

Es que parece que Santi no sabe que documentación le va a llegar, como si el señor Alberto no controlara el archivo y, como decía algún usuario para desacreditar el expediente y al que no creí, parece que hay alguien detrás de los Royuela, que es quien suelta la información a cuentagotas y cuando le parece.

Usté comprenderá doña @Debunker que tenga que chascar la lengua.



Sin acritú. -Decía el encantador de serpientes
___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (3 Ago 2021)

No tiene mucho sentido que después de la interceptación de notas en la clínica abortiva Mena siga comunicándose vía notas manuscritas y sea tan tonto de que los Royuela se las vuelvan a robar.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (4 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Han subido este nuevo vídeo hace un momento. Nunca dejarán de sorprendernos. Como viene siendo habitual el volumen de dinero que maneja esa mafia simplemente marea. Y como casi siempre, la masonería prestando su cobertura y "servicios". Algunos empezarán a comprender ahora lo que es verdaderamente la secta de la escuadra y el compás.




justamente ahora estoy leyendo el libro "Garzón" de Pilar Urbano y curiosamente se hace referencia, por desgracia de pasada y sin detalles, de como la mafia italiana lavaba el dinero de la droga cambiando liras por dolares y mandándolos en pequeñas cantidades a una empresa llamada "Rotary International" en Nueva York.

Rotarios y Masones, primos hermanos


----------



## Uritorco (4 Ago 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> No tiene mucho sentido que después de la interceptación de notas en la clínica abortiva Mena siga comunicándose vía notas manuscritas y sea tan tonto de que los Royuela se las vuelvan a robar.



El problema es que Mena no sabe quienes son los topos ni donde están situados. Las notas de tú a tú son lo más efectivo. Lo que sería imprudente en esta gente es que utilizasen móviles o cualquier otro tipo de tecnología. Les ha ido bien durante décadas y es lógico que sigan utilizando ese método rudimentario pero seguro.


----------



## javvi (4 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Don @javvi, desde que le botaran de la dirección de El Mundo (ya dio guerra cuando el 11-M) y no le dejaran abrir periódico nuevo en cinco años, el Pedro Jota está domesticaíto completamente del todo



Mi hipótesis (no es sólo mía) es que PEDRO JETA en su época de Él Mundo también contribuyó a encubrir la verdadera autoría. Se trataba de que todo el debate fuese entre A y B. Así nadie hablaba de C.
A PEDRO JETA le permitieron decir parte de la verdad: que la sentencia de Bermúdez no contiene ni un gramo de verdad. Cosa, que por otro lado, no lo dice sólo PJ. El propio TS al darle un repaso a la sentencia de la Casa de Campo la tiró por tierra casi toda. Esto no lo sabe mucha gente. Absolvieron a algunos condenados por AN, volvieron a meter en la cárcel alguno absuelto (Antonio Toro, que ha entrado y salido tantas veces que he perdido la cuenta, ahora mismo no sé si está dentro o fuera). Negó que el atentado lo cometiera Al Qaeda, hablaban de una célula islámica independiente, e incluso negó que estuviese demostrado que los moritos de la calle Carmen Martín Gaite tuviesen relación con los atentados. Lo único que les faltó fue liberar al pobre Zougam. Pero eso no podía ser, hubiera sido demasiado escandaloso.

Volviendo al ER yo no creo que los de las cuentas del 11m de la denuncia de Royuela del 2004 sean los autores del atentado. Esas cuatro tramas: entorno de ETA, esquizomineros asturianos, moros religiosos y moros no religiosos. que son titulares y beneficiarios de los depósitos en Suiza, sirvieron para encubrir la verdadera autoría.

El caso es que si damos crédito al ER, y cada vez cuesta más, ya en el 2002 se abren las cuentas en las que los pro-etarras son titulares y los asturianos son beneficiarios. Pero esto no es tan raro: Operación Pípol, denuncia de Lavandera a Toro que le quería vender explosivos, y que se jactaba de que hacía negocios con los etarras.

Después hay una segunda tanda de cuentas que se abren justo un mes antes del atentado: las del 11 de febrero del 2004. Siguen los pro-etarras como titulares, siguen los asturianos como beneficiarios, y se añaden, también como beneficiarios, los moritos. Algunos muy conocidos: como el Chino y el Tunecino.

Se podría pensar que estos son los peones que las cloacas utilizaron para cometer el atentado. Lo cual encajaría con el pálpito de Luis del Pino. Pero yo estoy más con Fernando Múgica: cloacas de afuera, aunque lo de fuera está dentro (los distintos clanes dentro de la Casa de la Cuesta de las Perdices).

Las cloacas siempre tienen un plan A, un plan B, un plan C y hasta uno D. Yo creo que esta gente la tenían ya preparada para uno de estos planes. Los que cometieron los atentados conocían perfectamente el juego cloaquero español, para eso les pagan sobresueldos a algunos. Y se la metieron bien metida a nuestras cloacas.

Sobre mi hipótesis doy alguna pista en las páginas anteriores. Sospecho que tiene que ver con lo que debieron descubrir nuestros agentes en Irak. No sé dónde leí que el que se salvó es porque le soltó al clérigo iraquí esa palabra que tanto le gusta a usted: BARAKA.



http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/DENUNCIA-11M.pdf





javvi dijo:


> *MARIA SUÁREZ TRASHORRAS*
> En la denuncia del 11M de Alberto Royuela Fernández y Juan Martínez Grasa de diciembre del 2004 se pueden ver unas cuentas bancarías abiertas en el 2002, en la que dos años antes de los atentados ya empezaban las extrañas alianzas de lo que se llamó joint-venture.
> Pedro J. Ramírez declaró que en las horas posteriores al atentado le llamó Zapatero, que le contó que Felipe González le había dicho que podría ser un atentado encargado por ETA a unos islamistas. Tesis, que además ,Zapatero reforzaba con fuentes que le venían directamente de la Casa Blanca, en concreto del candidato demócrata John Kerry.
> <b>Felipe González sostuvo que el 11-M fue un "trabajo por encargo de ETA", según Zapatero</b>
> ...


----------



## javvi (4 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El problema es que Mena no sabe quienes son los topos ni donde están situados. Las notas de tú a tú son lo más efectivo. Lo que sería imprudente en esta gente es que utilizasen móviles o cualquier otro tipo de tecnología. Les ha ido bien durante décadas y es lógico que sigan utilizando ese método rudimentario pero seguro.



Sí, pero hay que reconocer que @Choritino Pizpireto tiene razón. Puesto que el canal de los Royuela está funcionando ya a todo trapo, y la página javierroyuelasamit disponible para cualquiera, con los documentos escaneados, podrían tener un poquito más de cuidado con las notas. Son un desastre, les salen topos por todos lados, por muy avisados que estén. 

A no ser que, estemos hablando de algo más que topos. (antiguos falangistas y sus hijos). Lo que me va quedando claro es que detrás del ER hay algo muy gordo. Porque por un lado esto, pero por otro ya es parte de la prensa oficial. Periodistas tan conocidos como Alfonso Rojo lo publica. La ministra del no-ejército español tiene una diana en la frente. ¿Por qué? no lo sé.


----------



## javvi (4 Ago 2021)

*DENTRO DE MEDIA HORA DIRECTO CANAL ACODAP. NUEVA DENUNCIA A MARGARITA ROBLES.

*


----------



## Peritta (4 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Mi hipótesis (no es sólo mía) es que PEDRO JETA en su época de Él Mundo también contribuyó a encubrir la verdadera autoría.



Puede ser una hipótesis tan válida como cualquiera, no lo había mirado desde ese punto de vista.
Pero le recuerdo que la prensa entonces no estaba tan comprada como ahora y que el juez instructor, que dejó que desguazaran el escenario de crimen, ...bueno, los cuatro, sin poner el grito en el cielo, metió en el talego a dos policías, antes de las navidades 2004-05*, y allí los retuvo quince días o más, solo por hablar con un reportero de El Mundo.

Lo que no sé es si sería Fernándo Mújica el reporterillo ése.

Sí, buenos periodistas de investigación tenía entonces El Mundo.

Además, si el Pedro Jota hubiera colaborado no le habrían castigado quitándole de la dirección del El Mundo, periódico que fundara él y bien que lloró cuando le destituyeron, y no dejándole abrir periódico nuevo en cinco años.

En cualquier caso usté escribe PEDRO JETA, como si pensara que los demás andamos mal de la vista, o como si tuviera algo personal con él y lo que dice más que una hipótesis a mí me parece un sesgo.
¿Le levantó alguna novia, alguna Exuperancia o algo?.
¿Ha sido usté en su juventud también pretendiente de la Ágata Ruiz de la Prada?.



Creo que fue en el programa de Federico, o quizá en La Linterna con el Ramón Pi y el Alejo García (q.e.p.d.) y ya no sé si fue a él mismo a quien se lo oí contar, o fue a alguno de éstos locutores, que el Pedro Jota presumía de sonsacar al Belloch cuando era biministro, a base de cafeses y güiskises a deshoras (cerrando bares) y conseguía que le hiciera confidencias de aquél _Gobierno del Desengaño_.

(*) No le digo ná lo que tardó nuestra administración en elaborar el sumario.

-No, es que ando mal de a vista -decía el Del Olmo desde sus gafas de culo de vaso.
_____________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda eseranza


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Ago 2021)

no relacionado pero si

es mas ludico este post que algo .... pero...

mas pajaros ... es decir... como esta todo podrido hasta la medula de gentuza que solo piensan en poners medallas | organizarse en colectivos mafiosos | a cambio de servir a agendas |
saltarlo si no os intersa, pero solo para una vision mas mas mas mas amplia de como Colegios Medicos y casi todos los colegios en general
esta PODRIDOS de gentuza que lo unico que le mueven es esto : mamoneos | medallitas | darse falsos honores unos a otros | y ese tipo de cosas
_*<< Satan’s evil progeny “*_


ANDA MIRA EL DIRECTOR DEL COLEGIO DE MEDICOS DE SE QUE MIERDAS









Comunicado Colegio Médicos. Publicado por el Doctor De Benito


¿Qué es el negacionismo sobre la vacuna? - ¿Negar que la vacuna existe? - ¿Negar que la vacuna funcione? - ¿Considerar que la vacuna es peligrosa? (Esto último no es negacionismo por definición, pero como no explican a qué se refieren, pues lo hay que indicar) Respecto al deber de vacunarse...




www.burbuja.info







UN PUTO TRAIDOR DE MIERDA A LA PATRIA
*A ESTOS SE LOS FUSILA DIRECTO NO ?*








Tomás Cobo condecorado por el Ministerio de Defensa por su labor en la Sanidad Militar


“Recibo esta condecoración como un homenaje a la muerte de tres jóvenes oficiales de Infantería: Teodoro, Salvador y Raimundo Castro Martínez, tres hermanos de mi abuelo que dieron la vida por los demás y murieron en combate”. Con estas emotivas palabras, se expresaba Tomás Cobo Castro, tras...




www.comcantabria.es




 
*SI SI. HA HECHO UNA LABOR BUENISIMA BUENSIMA | CON LAS *
*NANO PARTICULAS SECRETAS DEL DARPA *
*Y EL ENTRAMADO SOCIETARIO DEL JESUITA DEL FAUCI | Y EL DINERO DE LOS SAUDIES Y LA INTELIGENCIA MILITAR DE LOS MOROS DEL PETROLEO*
*MUCHAS GRACIAS*



*Tomás Cobo Casto = * *Son of perdition - Wikipedia*
* PEDAZO DE MIERDA  (es que el animalito LO LLEVA EN EL NOMBRE | IGUAL ES SU PAPELIN )*​

son of perdition​593​1074​179​
​
god has chosen you​1006​1074​179​

*TRAIDOR DE MIERDA

( ¿rol ?)




Y ENCIMA SE PONEN MEDALLITAS ENTRE ELLOS ( " EXALTANDOSE " )  *
The _son of perdition_ is a phrase associated with a demoniacal title that appears in the New Testament in the Gospel of Saint John 17:12 and in the Second ...

‎New Testament · ‎John 17:12 · ‎2 Thessalonians 2:3

The New International Version translates the phrase as "*the one doomed to destruction*." D. A. Carson suggests that this verse refers both to
*Judas*
 character and to his destiny.

Tomás Cobo condecorado por el Ministerio de Defensa por su labor en la Sanidad Militar

*Tomás Cobo condecorado por el Ministerio de Defensa por su labor en la Sanidad Militar*

_*<< while Satan’s evil progeny “will exalt himself over everything *_*that is called God or is worshiped >>*






so that he sets himself up in God’s temple, proclaiming himself to be God.” (2 Thessalonians 2:4) Jesus glorified and thanked the Father (Matthew 11:25), working in His name (John 3:5), and praying to Him (Matthew 26:36-44). The Son of Perdition expects “divine homage” for himself. Judas coveted wealth, perhaps a place in the throne room next to a warrior king, but He did not compete for

_“...Recibo esta condecoración..." 
_
_(... la recibes por los meritos de otros con dos cojones claro que si... __hijo de la perdicion ...._
_exaltate bien exaltado : claro que si wapi_

_como un homenaje a la muerte de tres jóvenes oficiales de Infantería: Teodoro, Salvador y Raimundo Castro Martínez, tres hermanos de mi abuelo que dieron la vida por los demás y murieron en combate”. Con estas emotivas palabras, se expresaba Tomás Cobo Castro, tras recibir la condecoración del Ministerio de Defensa por su labor en la Sanidad Militar como Reservista Voluntario y desde sus cargos colegiales por el “afecto” hacia las Fuerzas Armadas_.


> Tomás Cobo, vicepresidente de la OMC, recibió esta condecoración en el acto de Clausura del III Congreso de Sanidad Militar que se ha celebrado durante tres días en Santander, del 21 al 23 de febrero. Un acto presidido por el Subsecretario del Ministerio de Defensa, Arturo Romaní; del Inspector General de la Defensa (IGESAN), el General de División, Santiago Coca; el General de Brigada Veterinario y presidente del Congreso, Carlos Agudo; y el Coronel Farmacéutico y comisario General del Congreso, Pedro Encinas. Y al que asistieron autoridades civiles de Santander y compañeros de las corporaciones colegiales, entre ellos, el presidente del Colegios de Médicos de Santander, Javier Hernández de Sande y miembros de la Junta Directiva.
> Tomás Cobo Castro recibió la Cruz del Mérito Aeronáutico con distintivo blanco de manos del Subsecretario del Ministerio de Defensa, Arturo Romaní, por su trabajo y “afecto” hacia las Fuerzas Armadas como Reservista Voluntario y su “buen hacer” por la Sanidad Militar.
> Tas recibir la condecoración, Cobo, que desde hace 15 años pertenece al cuerpo de Reservista Voluntario de las Fuerzas Armadas Españolas, expresó, en su discurso, su orgullo al recibir este distintivo y quiso compartirlo con los cerca de 5.000 Reservistas Voluntarios que hay en España que, “temporalmente, comparten con entusiasmo con las Fuerzas Armadas su capacidad, conocimiento y habilidades”.
> Vestido para la ocasión con el uniforme de Alférez Reservista, que se lo puso por primera vez hace 15 tras superar las pruebas de acceso en Academia de Sanidad Militar, de la tercera promoción de este cuerpo establecido en España en 2001.
> ...



bla bla bla bla blalba

_tomas cobo castro_
_escogido de dios
el hijo de la perdicion_
_JUDAS_
vaya, muy gnostico el guion parece ¿ no ? papelin de judas  






tomas cobo castro value in Gematria is 700


tomas cobo castro value in Gematria is 700 Meaning of tomas cobo castro In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria - Numerology




www.gematrix.org





​


----------



## javvi (4 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> le recuerdo que la prensa entonces no estaba tan comprada como ahora y que el juez instructor, que dejó que desguazaran el escenario de crimen, ...bueno, los cuatro, sin poner el grito en el cielo, metió en el talego a dos policías, antes de las navidades 2004-05*, y allí los retuvo quince días o más, solo por hablar con un reportero de El Mundo.



Eso es totalmente cierto, por eso saltaron tantas chispas, y ahora nadie quiere oír hablar del 11m. Por entonces todavía había periodistas y agentes de los FCSE decentes, ahora quedan muy pocos, y los que se mantienen más o menos íntegros están acojonados. No digo que PJ estuviera comprado desde el minuto nº1. No es tan sencillo, se tantean mucho unos a otros. Plata o plomo es la moraleja del ER.



Peritta dijo:


> En cualquier caso usté escribe PEDRO JETA, como si pensara que los demás andamos mal de la vista, o como si tuviera algo personal con él y lo que dice más que una hipótesis a mí me parece un sesgo.
> ¿Le levantó alguna novia, alguna Exuperancia o algo?.
> ¿Ha sido usté en su juventud también pretendiente de la Ágata Ruiz de la Prada?.



Hacía tiempo que no se mostraba usted tan hiriente. Creí que habíamos fumado la pipa de la paz. Es de muy mal gusto esas alusiones personales. No se rebaje así Don Peritta, usted es capaz de mucho más. Quizá es porque usted sí tiene una buena opinión de PJ. Yo no, es un oportunista que en algún momento le ha convenido decir parte de la verdad. Antes del 11m era el periodista del GAL, el que destapó el terrorismo de estado, pero es que todavía antes, en la época del Diario 16, apoyaba el terrorismo de Estado. Contra ETA valía todo, ni democracia, ni derechos humanos, ni tonterías. No tengo ganas de buscar el conocido artículo de su época Diario 16. Por ahí está..


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Ago 2021)

otro liquidao hoy señores, denunciante de corrupcion ( en Bielorusia) se va a correr y lo ahorcan en un parque.


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Ago 2021)

Por cierto, busco libros molones, sobre los atentados falsamente de ETA de los 70 y principios de 80 como el bazoca lanzado contra un avion de linea normal donde palmaron creo que mas de 100 tios etc. 

recomendadme algo que ando aburrido.


----------



## Debunker (4 Ago 2021)

Si las notas del ER son falsas , los Royuelas son los tontos más tontos que haya parido España y encima no solo tontos, sino que los dejarán más limpios que una patena, perderán hasta los calzoncillos y terminarán en la cárcel y a mi me cuesta creer que D. Alberto Royuela sea un idiota elevado al cubo. 
Están denunciando ante los Tribunales, si sus denuncias son falsas ¿podéis imaginar las sentencias ?

@Peritta es mucho más fácil hacer una copia de un cuadro pictórico que de una escritura, mi ex italiano que es un gran artista, hacía copias de arte por encargo cuando necesitaba dinero y eran sorprendentes , pero no podía copiar la escritura de alguien, copiar la escritura se puede con esfuerzo hacer unas cuantas notas pero nunca cientos o miles y por pocas que sean las falsificaciones, se descubrirá la falsificación, vd dice que cree en las huellas dactilares , pues la escritura es como decenas o cientos de huellas dactilares, la escritura es única e intransferible de cada humano que haya pisado o siga pisando este planeta, es como el ADN, cuando son folios y folios , en cada folio puedes encontrar varias huellas, una firma no suele ocupar más de 10 centímetros de escritura y sin embargo se puede descubrir su falsificación. El problema es que no tenemos un escrito oficial del Mena para comparar.

Yo presumo además de que las notas de Mena, tienen que venir de un grupo infiltrado en la PSOE quizás incluso con poder institucional sean jueces , fiscales, cuerpos de seguridad pero altos mandos, grupo del CNI o incluso políticos, pero por corazonada y lógica creo que provienen del poder judicial con apoyo de otros. 

Sobre lo del 11-M y su embrollo, yo lo tengo claro, sigue la pista del dinero o los resultados y-o consecuencia que tiene cualquier acto y en el 11-M los resultados o consecuencia fue que el PP al que daban ganador con mayoría absoluta, perdió las elecciones, ninguna otra cosa cambió ni a nivel nacional ni internacional. Si a eso sumamos que hay islamistas pero de Marruecos, islamistas de la buena vida que no de Alá, explosivos provenientes del Norte sea cierto o no, la ETA por medio y toda la trama policiaca para ocultar pruebas y confundir , pues blanco y en botella, no hay otra. 

Según lo que vivimos hoy , el cambio político después del 11-M propició el cumplimiento de la agenda globalista con todas sus aberraciones y el ataque brutal a la unidad de España, no os olvidéis que ningún líder de la izquierda ha sufrido atentado, pero Aznar tuvo un atentado con coche bomba del que se libró por puro milagro y Rajoy otro del que también se libró, en cualquier caso a Rajoy lo doblaron y supongo que Casado está doblado hasta tocar el suelo con la cabeza.


----------



## Peritta (4 Ago 2021)

¿Tan hiriente?. Jua, jua, jua. Amos no jorobe don @javvi. No nos conocemos de nada. No puedo herirle. Son guasillas más o menos infantilóides.

En cualquier caso dispénsustè mesié, pero si no hubiera escrito con caracteres mayúsculos PEDRO JETA es muy probable que a mí no _me se_ hubieran ocurrido esos chascarrilos, porque la simplona afrenta al personaje no hubiera llamado mi atención ni yo hubiera malpensado que quería usté, sibilinamente, indisponerme contra él.

No, no tengo especial inquina sobre el Pedro Jota salvo que se ha vendido a a superioridad, aunque hay quien dice Nuevo Órden, por la portada de un periódico -el suyo- cosa que haría cualquier chortina más o menos estandard aunque el periódico no fuera suyo.
Luego como no es el único, no está este hombre entre los primeros de mi lista señor. Hay por delante mucha más gente.

Si el @CesareLombroso ha llevado el tema a Kiev, yo puedo llevarlo a Kuala Lumpur, pero no es plan porque lo mismo acabamos en Úbeda.




Si anda algo aburrido don Césare, aquí le dejo este programa de radio ya empezado:




Doña @Debunker, su ex puede haber estudiado bellas artes y tal, pero en Japón y por ahí, hay quien estudia caligrafía y dedica a ello su vida. 
Y ya sabe lo meticuloso y lo detallista que es toda esa gente.
¿Tanto como para engañar a un perito caligráfico judicial tomado al azar?.
Pues no sé mamuasé. Pero de la incompetencia de nuestros funcionarios de plantilla todos nos hacemos ya una idea. 

Yo lo que digo, aunque se queden los calígrafos judiciales en paro, es que el chinito le puede dar el pego al más lumbrera de todos ellos, y que antaño no se admitían como prueba judicial.
_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Uritorco (5 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Sí, pero hay que reconocer que @Choritino Pizpireto tiene razón. Puesto que el canal de los Royuela está funcionando ya a todo trapo, y la página javierroyuelasamit disponible para cualquiera, con los documentos escaneados, podrían tener un poquito más de cuidado con las notas. Son un desastre, les salen topos por todos lados, por muy avisados que estén.
> 
> A no ser que, estemos hablando de algo más que topos. (antiguos falangistas y sus hijos). Lo que me va quedando claro es que detrás del ER hay algo muy gordo. Porque por un lado esto, pero por otro ya es parte de la prensa oficial. Periodistas tan conocidos como Alfonso Rojo lo publica. La ministra del no-ejército español tiene una diana en la frente. ¿Por qué? no lo sé.



Permítale decirle que no estoy de acuerdo en sus dos apreciaciones. La trama de Mena es lógico que siga utilizando ese procedimiento, independientemente de lo que hagan o dejen de hacer los Royuela. ¿Qué se supone que tendrían que hacer Mena & Co.? Hasta ahora les ha ido muy bien. Lo que desde luego no harán es ponerse a utilizar las nuevas tecnologías para actividades de esta naturaleza, pues es de locos. Entonces si dejarían rastro y serían facilmente localizables. Además, hay secreto de hermandad entre masones, que es un nivel que no hemos hecho mas que rascarlo. No les queda mas remedio que exponerse a que alguna de sus comunicaciones puedan ser interceptadas por los Royuela. Mena es consciente de ello, pero también sabe (y saben), que tienen la sarten con el mango. Si esto sale a la palestra es por la presión mediática que se tiene que seguir haciendo.

No creo que haya nada "gordo" detrás del ER. Ya explique que toda esa rídicula creencia y teoría en supuestos patriotas "buenos" o "caballeros blancos", por utilizar esa jerga conspiranoica y que estarían operando también (y supuestamente) en la sombra contra los "malos", si es esto lo que pretenden insinuar algunos, NO existe. Una cosa es que haya gente decente y honradilla dentro de las FCSE, y otra muy distinta que quieran jugarse el tipo al estilo quijotesco contra un monstruo gigantesco de mil tentáculos que los aplastaría con solo mover un pelo. La realidad del ER, es tal y como nos la han contado hasta ahora los Royuela. No hay mas misterio, aunque, por cuestiones lógicamente de prudencia y seguridad, pues la guerra continua, no hayan puesto encima de la mesa no desvelado todas sus cartas. Lo que si está claro es que lo que ha salido a luz no es mas que la punta del iceberg. Es el "modus operandi" de un sistema y de unas fuerzas y poderes criminales instauradas desde 1945.


----------



## javvi (5 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Lo que desde luego no harán es ponerse a utilizar las nuevas tecnologías para actividades de esta naturaleza, pues es de locos



Eso no lo niego. Las ordenes las tendrán que dar en papel o en el boca a boca. Y con el dinero dicen que lo mejor es el cash, billetitos, de los gordos y metidos en bolsas de basura.

No lo acabo de entender, reconozco que estoy desconcertado : cuando las notas se escribían antes de la aparición del canal de los Royuela era creíble, independiente de que la historia del archivo de la clínica Morín sea cierta o no, ahora es mucho más difícil de creer. 

Otra posibilidad es que los hermanos masones sean tan poderosos que les dé igual que se divulgue el ER. Ya hubo un forero que insinuó que lo que se pretendía con esto es normalizar la criminalidad de las élites. Es decir, que van a dejar de disimular. 

No tiene por qué ser una historia entre buenos y malos, puede ser una historia entre malos y peores, o entre unos malos y otros malos. Y entre medias los Royuela. Si uno quiere vengar la muerte de un hijo, o un hermano, (cosa que me parece totalmente lícita, no seamos hipócritas), no queda más remedio que mancharse y hacer pactos con algún diablillo. Por no especular, lo que es sabido, parte del ER, es la puntual colaboración de Royuela con Javier de la Rosa. 









Un juzgado investiga al subastero Royuela por denuncias falsas contra jueces y fiscales


Un juez de Barcelona ha abierto diligencias para investigar las denuncias falsas presentadas en los últimos días en los juzgados de la ciudad por el c




elpais.com





Ahí está la pericial de Mena solicitada por Javier de la Rosa en Madrid, que cae en manos de Royuela.



http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/03/doc-01.pdf


----------



## Peritta (5 Ago 2021)

No, si era sabido en Madrid que el alcalde Tomás Gonzalez, cuando tenía que reunirse con algún Villarejo (aquí hablo del comisario, pero en Espain debe de haber 60 o 70 comisarios sin comisaría asignada y que estarán a las órdenes de la CNI, o "aguien" o "alguienes" de la CNI, o del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, o Defensa, o del de Interior, o de Justicia Judicatura, o vaya usté a saber dónde se esconde y qué forna adopta la superioridad ésa. Los caminos de la superioridad son insondables) lo hacía en La Mallorquina (una pastelería-cafetería muy grande y muy concurrida, y con mucho ruido) porque no se fiaba de su propio despacho.

Ahora entiendo yo por qué hacen tanto cambio de mobiliario cada vez que toman posesión de un cargo. 

El que lo hiciera también aún antes de ser alcalde, cuando éste era Ávarez del Manzano, no lo descarto en absluto. Vamos, que la cosa viene de antes y por no tomar estas elementales precauciones puede que grabaran .-y difundieran- al Fernández Díaz cuando fue Ministro del Interior.

Excelentísimo según el protocolo.

Total que tenemos la administración petaíta de topos, submarinos, espías sin bandera de tres o cuatro barajas y traidores de seis o siete caras y treinta monedas.

Fíate de la Guardia Civil y no corras.

Y la cosa no viene de ahora.

Luego no digo yo que estas notas tan recientes no se las hayan escamoteado a la Margarita Robles, pues si Mena es un poquito tuercebotas ya que se deja notas por ahí en los archivos, que se las encuentra la Compte Masachs, y se deja quitar expedientes que no devuelve a los archivos, aunque ahora andará con más cuidao; la Margarita Robles ésta tiene cara de empaná, o éso me parece a mí.

Y como decía San Andrés: el que de lejos lo parece... pues éso mismo.



Ahora hago de abogado del diablo:

Son dos notas separadas en el tiempo por unos diítas. Y si la primera la interceptan sin que se la hayan devuelto a Mena, yo, si soy el Mena, no escribo la segunda hasta no haber dado con el topo.

No sé Rick.
_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## javvi (5 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Ahora hago de abogado del diablo:
> 
> Son dos notas separadas en el tiempo por unos diítas. Y si la primera la interceptan sin que se la hayan devuelto a Mena, yo, si soy el Mena, no escribo la segunda hasta no haber dado con el topo.



Lo que no veo es que se robase la primera nota, y después se enviase la segunda. Podrían estar ambas, y algunas más, en algún archivo X que se robase un tiempo después. 
Llegué a pensar que era una lucha interna entre las distintas facciones del SOE. Pero es que tan todos pringados en el ER: los de Felipe, el propio ZP, y faltaba el Dr Fraude, que según las notas también ha colaborado.


----------



## javvi (5 Ago 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Por cierto, busco libros molones, sobre los atentados falsamente de ETA de los 70 y principios de 80 como el bazoca lanzado contra un avion de linea normal donde palmaron creo que mas de 100 tios etc.
> 
> recomendadme algo que ando aburrido.



Lo que recomiendo no es un libro, pero deberia serlo. Igual lo conoces ya. Es para mí, el mejor hilo de Burbuja.info (no los he seguido todos). Se titula *Eta y gal: Dos tentaculos de la red gladio *y lo comienza un tal Swing.


----------



## javvi (5 Ago 2021)

*CRISTINA SEGUÍ: LA MUSA DE LA DERECHONA TAMPOCO SE CALLA ANTE LOS PRESUNTOS DELITOS FISCALES DE LA SEÑORA ROBLES.

*


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Puede ser una hipótesis tan válida como cualquiera, no lo había mirado desde ese punto de vista.
> Pero le recuerdo que la prensa entonces no estaba tan comprada como ahora y que el juez instructor, que dejó que desguazaran el escenario de crimen, ...bueno, los cuatro, sin poner el grito en el cielo, metió en el talego a dos policías, antes de las navidades 2004-05*, y allí los retuvo quince días o más, solo por hablar con un reportero de El Mundo.
> 
> Lo que no sé es si sería Fernándo Mújica el reporterillo ése.
> ...



Se pronuncia PEDRO OJETE.

Denadac.


----------



## Chapapote1 (5 Ago 2021)

Cojan las palomitas porque esto ya estaba tardando, Sánc-HEZ aparece en el #ExpedienteRoyuela - El Diestro


Cojan las palomitas porque esto ya estaba tardando, Sánc-HEZ aparece en el #ExpedienteRoyuela




www.eldiestro.es






Parece que la cosa en el llamado Expediente Royuela se empieza a poner todavía más interesante y escandalosa de lo que estaba. Después de los cientos de asesinatos desvelados desde el canal de YouTube de Santiago Royuela, después de meses denunciando a presuntas mafias judiciales, siguen sacando información y empiezan a aparecer personajes de la actualidad, cuando todos pensábamos que el asunto de las presuntas andanzas del ex-fiscal Mena habían finalizado hacía ya años.

Y es que, según denuncia Santiago Royuela, el ex-Fiscal Jefe de Cataluña, José María Mena Álvarez, el presunto cabecilla de toda esta trama, ha recurrido por escrito a la actual ministro de Defensa y una de las presuntas beneficiadas dentro de este expediente, Margarita Robles, para que interceda con Pedro Sánchez ya que Mena dice necesitar su ayuda y no confía demasiado en él.

Por lo que parece, tal y como afirma Santiago Royuela, la respuesta de Robles a Mena habría sido afirmativa ya que Royuela lee otra carta en la que Mena agradece la intercesión de Robles con Pedro Sánchez. Parece que la cosa se actualiza, algo que no esperábamos, y parece que Margarita Robles, que está ocupando todas las portadas de grandes medios, tiene muchas más implicaciones con el ex-fiscal Mena de las que muchos pensábamos hasta ahora.


Tenía que entrar Sánc-HEZ en todo este ajo, era de esperar…


----------



## javvi (6 Ago 2021)

*¿POR QUÉ MENA SIGUE COLABORANDO CON RUIZ CUANDO TIENE QUE SABER YA QUE NO SE PUEDE FIAR DE ÉL?*

Todos dábamos por hecho que la banda Mena-Ruiz se había disuelto hace años. La duda era si Ruiz estaba muerto o fugado en Argentina.
Ahora resulta que no, que siguen cometiendo sus fechorías. Nos hemos saltado a Rajoy, creo recordar que no hay ninguna nota del tiempo de su presidencia, y tenemos al actual presidente, el que lo es gracias a Indra.
Lógicamente, el Expediente Royuela tiene que aparecer en el Expediente Royuela. Si hay alguien que tiene que estar interesado en el Expediente Royuela es el propio Mena y sus secuaces.
De hecho, hay una alusión en las notas recientes. Mena habla del recién nacido Exp. Royuela, que le preocupa, pero sólo un poco. Dice que tienen controlado el 95% del tema. Hay un 5% que le quita el sueño. Ese 5% es la madre del cordero. Si supiésemos qué es ese 5% habríamos desvelado el misterio del Expediente Royuela.
Falta cuadrar las fechas. Al hablar del recién nacido ER, se supone que todavía no han subido muchos vídeos, pero si mal no recuerdo, la página javierroyuelasamit estuvo desde el principio. Mena se la tuvo que estudiar hasta la última nota.

Además está la historia de Trump. En ella colaboran Robles, Mena Y Ruiz. El canal de los Royuela tenía que estar ya bastante avanzado.

Sabemos por las notas que Ruiz engaña a Mena en más de una ocasión. Le manda liquidar al novio de su hija y desobedece; le manda liquidar a Royuela y desobedece, esto se lo cuenta en una nota a un colaborador al que tiempo después le liquidará. Al mismo colaborador, si mal no recuerdo, le cuenta que va a inventarse un grupo de colaboradores en Francia, para sacarle más pasta al fiscal. Hay varias notas que Mena le ordena a Ruiz que las destruya después de leerlas. Deducimos que Ruiz no se acaba de fiar de Mena y las conserva en un fichero por si un día las tiene que usar contra él. Los topillos de Royuela dan con ellas y se las roba.

Pasado mucho tiempo Mena y Ruiz siguen colaborando en la operación contra Trump. Conociendo a Mena, que cualquiera que le tosa lo envía al camposanto, y teniendo que saber perfectamente que su mano derecha le ha traicionado en numerosas ocasiones. ¿todavía sigue colaborando con él? ¿no ha tomado cartas en el asunto?

No lo entiendo. Cuando más absurdo se vuelve el ER y más difícil de creer, al fin, se traspasa la línea de los medios y foros marginales, entre los que estamos nosotros. La denuncia de Acodap prospera. Un periodista muy conocido: Alfonso Rojo lo publica. Un senador del PP, Rafael Hernando, pide explicaciones a Margarita Robles en su twitter. Europa Press y Libertad Digital también lo publican. Hace una hora otra alusión: moncloa.com. Y muchos diarios digitales que desconozco completamente.

Algo muy gordo está pasando, nos faltan las claves. Lo más probable es que estén utilizando a los Royuela. Es posible que ellos lo sepan, o lo sospechen. No les importa demasiado: ellos quieren venganza. Y están en su derecho.









Casado advertirá a Merkel sobre la "desaceleración" económica en España


Casado advertirá esta semana a Merkel sobre la "desaceleración" económica que vive España y el riesgo de que nuestro país tome el mismo rumbo que Italia.




www.moncloa.com


----------



## javvi (6 Ago 2021)

*El golpe de estado de las togas.

*


----------



## Uritorco (6 Ago 2021)

Lo han subido hace un momento.


----------



## Debunker (6 Ago 2021)

En Periodista Digital se hacen eco de la última denuncia de Acodap donde se mencionan las notas manuscritas de Mena que no son las notas de los Royuelas,









Un exjuez presenta otra denuncia contra Margarita Robles y ‘hiela’ al Gobierno: “Está a punto de entrar en prisión” - Periodista Digital


El exjuez decano de Talavera de la Reina, Fernando Presencia, lo tiene claro en comunicación con Periodista Digital: “Margarita Robles, a punto de entrar en prisión”. Y lo afirma porque suma ahora, a las denuncias formuladas por presunta evasión de capitales, otra de distinta índole… La...




www.periodistadigital.com






*Un exjuez presenta otra denuncia contra Margarita Robles y ‘hiela’ al Gobierno: “Está a punto de entrar en prisión"*

El exjuez decano de Talavera de la Reina, *Fernando Presencia*, lo tiene claro en comunicación con *Periodista Digital*: *“Margarita Robles*, a punto de entrar en prisión”. Y lo afirma porque suma ahora, a las denuncias formuladas por presunta evasión de capitales, otra de distinta índole…

La asociación que él preside, *ACODAP *ha presentado denuncia en un juzgado de Madrid por el “impúdico bloqueo del* CGPJ*. La* Asociación contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública*, liderada por el exjuez decano, se basa “en uno de los muchos escritos que se cruzaron la presidenta del *TSJ* con la Fiscal Superior de Cataluña. Se comunicaban con frecuencia a propósito de las diligencias ‘Indeterminadas 1/2009’, que no son otra cosa que las investigaciones gubernativas que se abrieron como consecuencia de las maquinaciones del fiscal *José María Mena”*, aseguran desde esta entidad.

*En ese procedimiento, bajo el eufemismo de “investigar presuntas irregularidades” cometidas por el personal de la Fiscalía Superior de Cataluña, su Jefa de entonces, María Teresa Compte, descubrió con horror que en sus archivos aún se guardaban 312 documentos manuscritos atribuidos a su antecesor, el fiscal ya jubilado José María Mena. En ellos se describían presuntos delitos de este fiscal”.

ADOCAP* explica que “tras ese inquietante descubrimiento, los papeles fueron remitidos al *Consejo General del Poder Judicial*. La resolución llevaba fecha de salida de 17 de agosto de 2009 (Nº de Registro 8627/09/AC). En ella la Fiscal Jefe Superior le informa a la presidenta del *TSJ* de entonces,* María Eugenia Alegret, que ha localizado 20 manuscritos de Mena para poder llevar a cabo la pericial caligráfica que le había pedido. Además, al comprobar su escalofriante contenido dejó constancia de lo siguiente: ‘con esta fecha se ponen los hechos en conocimiento del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (Inspección de Tribunales)’.*







El denunciante destaca que “llama poderosamente la atención que los documentos que describían esos delitos no se reenviasen a un órgano jurisdiccional, como podría ser el *Tribunal Supremo* o la *Audiencia Nacional*, sino que se remitieron a un órgano gubernativo no jurisdiccional, como es el *Consejo General del Poder Judicial*”.

E incide en que “el *CGPJ* no hiciera absolutamente nada. Por aquel entonces la actual ministra de Defensa, *Margarita Robles*, era vocal judicial del órgano de gobierno de los jueces. Pero la ministra estaba involucrada en las fechorías del fiscal. De hecho fue ella quien eligió a los fiscales Villarejo y Mena para gestionar desde Barcelona los sobornos y chantajes a jueces y fiscales de toda España. Su colaboración con la trama está ampliamente documentada. En muchísimos de esos manuscritos aparece la leyenda “no os preocupéis que esto acabará arreglándolo *Margarita Robles”*.

*ADOCAP* asegura que “a *Robles* el asunto se le fue de las manos y era necesario taparles. Por esa razón hizo lo todo imposible para que* Carlos Dívar,* el entonces presidente del órgano de gobierno de los jueces, no dedujera un solo testimonio, ni divulgara nada de lo que acababa de saber. Pero esa lealtad también fue su final. *Dívar *se convirtió en el único presidente del CGPJ que se vio obligado a dimitir”.

“Lo cierto es que *Mena* se enteró de que lo estaban investigando, porque se lo dijo* Margarita”*, concluye *Fernando Presencia*."


----------



## Debunker (6 Ago 2021)

Es llamativo que Mena y sus fechorías aparezcan de nuevo con un gobierno del PSOE.

Nos deja perplejos y entendemos que las notas no salieron de la clínica Morín o al menos no todas o solo una ínfima parte, o nada. 

Para mí no ponen en duda la veracidad de las notas de Mena , por la simple razón de que a nadie en su sano juicio se le ocurriría denunciar tan graves delitos sobre un simple minmundi con documentos falsos, pero coño si las denuncias son contra los poderes institucionales precisamente contra la judicatura que tiene que juzgar y los poderes políticos del más alto nivel, el que hiciera eso es que ha decidido suicidarse de la peor forma posible.

No se , en vuestras dudas ponéis todo a parir , peritta se esfuerza en hacernos creer que un chino, japonés o alguien de increíble pericia y paciencia puede copiar cualquier caligrafía sin que se pueda detectar el fraude, se carga todos los tratados históricos, contratos, compra-venta, firma bancaria, escrituras y todo lo que sustenta la historia, la propiedad etc. porque todo documento emitido puede ser falso. Por otro lado inventarse tantas historias y tanta nota ¿para qué? si hay un motivo oculto como defenestrar al Psoe con la décima parte de eso les sobra, sin embargo es imposible hacer caer al psoe con notas falsas, ni al psoe ni a nadie , no puedes ir por el mundo denunciado cosas terribles de alguien basado en notas falsas. Peritta compara el ER con su troleo de los chemtrails por eso lo ha mencionado varias veces en sus postas como dice él, vamos que él cree que igual que él, los Royuelas trolean para divertirse y tomarnos el pelo, es que buscando los tres pies al gato se dicen las cosas más absurdas que imaginar se pueda. Otra cosa que se hace, es mencionar a gente que no se mencionan en las notas ni de refilón , por aquello de que hay malos y peores pero todos hdp y si el PSOE está en eso a saber que habrá en el PP o cualquier otro partido.

En las notas de Mena , sin lugar a dudas, tienen un infiltrado elefante que fijaros lo que os digo, puede ser el mismo Ruiz, si yo estuviera con un pie cerca de el cementerio y a pesar de mi complicidad en esos brutales delitos, puede ser que me arrepintiera y preparara las cosas para que se supiera toda esa terrible historia. Puede ser , ¿por que no? la misma hija de Mena que sufrió en carne la brutalidad de su padre y está aterrorizada y en sus manos , tenga acceso a las notas porque se guardan en el domicilio familiar o algún zulo que ella conoce o algo así. 

Pueden ser funcionarios de la Justicia de la confianza de Mena que incluso hayan colaborado con él 

Santi prometió explicarlo y espero que la explicación sea creíble 

Pero repito, para mí las notas son reales


----------



## Tigershark (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## Peritta (6 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *El golpe de estado de las togas.
> 
> *



Margarita Mata Hari. jua, jua, jua.

*P*artido *S*ospechoso del *O*nce *E*me. (esta maldad no es mía, que la leí por ahí).

A mí el 11-M me pareció el golpe de estado de los auxiiares administrativos.

Pío Moa dice "golpe de estado permanente" y puede que lleve razón. Desde el 11-M todo es 11-M.

Ruiz no traiciona a Mena. Le desobedece y le sisa. Y sólo alguna vez.



Doña @Debunker, yo ya dudo hasta de la existencia del sargento Ruiz. Porque tal y como nos lo pintan debe de resolver ecuaciones diferenciales con la mano izquierda atada a la espalda.
Lo mismo averigua el patrimonio que el paradero de un tío escondío, lo mismo pincha teléfonos que va al banco a actualizar cuentas bufer de ésas que no se hará en cajero automático ni en ventanilla, sino que habrá que hablar con el director o el apoderado de la sucursal, lo mismo discute con Jaroslav que va en coche a recoger 25 Kg de droga a Italia.

No, si luego por la noche hasta cumplirá con la señora. Con la suya digo.

O RUIZ son unas sigas y muchas personas o a este tío no le hace falta el Mena para nada.


PD.- Deje de estar de uñas conmigo, que yo no me esfuerzo en haceros creer lo de chino calígrafo. Yo solo expreso las dudas que tengo. Y descargue la escopeta joer, que con esas uñas lo mismo se le escapa un tiro.
________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (6 Ago 2021)

Venga, voy a echaros un capote:

Ya hablaron al principio de los vídeos -y lo dijo el señor Alberto y no el señorito don Santi- de la existencia de un segundo zulo al que le habían echado el ojo, pero que no podían decir dónde y tal, porque necesitaban ayuda (entendí oficial) para capturarlo.

Puede que la ayuda sea de las autoridades francesas o luxemburguesas o de donde esté el escondrijo.

¿Van sisando de ahí documentos de a poquito?.


Pero sigo con mis dudas:

No sé, éstas notas me parecen muy recientes, y lo de la Logia de Florida me huele a camelo. ¿100 millones y tienes carta blanca?. Y para hacer... ¿qué?.

Niet. Puede que te pongan un cheque en blanco, pero ni de coña te dan carta blanca, que las especificaciones de lo que tienes que hacer para llevarte el cheque en blanco siempre están mu claras y mu detalladas y generan mucha correspondencia.

50 goles por temporada le decían a uno.

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (6 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Lo han subido hace un momento.



Ahí fue donde se murió el Jesús García García, que lo vimos todos por la Tv.

Pero es que en el R78 aquél eran libres hasta las cadenas de televisión y veíamos a las Mama Chicho.

Espero que hayan cambiado de empresa suministradora de agua mineral, pero si váis por allí hermoss míos no toméis nada que os ofrezcan porque lo mismo no es droga.

¿Ya se nos ha olvidado quién era el Jesús García García?. Normal, con esos apellidos lógico que se nos olvide.
Bueno, pues fue el comisario de Alicante que encontró los cadáveres de Lasa y Zabala en cal viva. Ya podía haberle puesto una foto suya en el asiento del congreso cuando hizo el Tiolacoleta aquél brindis a sol con cal viva.

Quijoeputa aunque su madre sea una santa.

Bueno, pues éso, que me fío menos de la Audiencia Nacional que del juzgado 23 de Barcelona

que fue donde murió don Quijote.


White knigt dicen los gilipoyas a sueldo de los british.
No solo nos echan paencima una leyenda negra sino que intentan robarnos nuestros estereotipos más genuinos.

Qué cabrones.

Quedaros con don Oppas o con los que dieron muerte a Viriato (aunque no les pagaran después las 30 monedas de rigor), que el traidor es otra figura esterotípica nuestra aunque salga poco en la literatura y de éstos tenemos excedente.


Nostros no discutimos a Sherock Holmes.








El Tiolalupa.
____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (7 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Doña @Debunker, yo ya dudo hasta de la existencia del sargento Ruiz. Porque tal y como nos lo pintan debe de resolver ecuaciones diferenciales con la mano izquierda atada a la espalda.
> Lo mismo averigua el patrimonio que el paradero de un tío escondío, lo mismo pincha teléfonos que va al banco a actualizar cuentas bufer de ésas que no se hará en cajero automático ni en ventanilla, sino que habrá que hablar con el director o el apoderado de la sucursal, lo mismo discute con Jaroslav que va en coche a recoger 25 Kg de droga a Italia.
> 
> No, si luego por la noche hasta cumplirá con la señora. Con la suya digo.
> ...




Por una vez y sin que sirva de precedente, estoy de acuerdo totalmente con vd. yo, por la letra he llegado a pensar que el tal Ruiz era/es una mujer en representación y al mando de un grupo cuyos miembros tenían asignadas diferentes operaciones y Ruiz solo se encargaba de trasmitir las órdenes de Mena, recibir los resultados y hacer los pagos , un correo generalato, con poder y respeto sobre el grupo bien organizado, cada uno especializado en distintas operaciones y que además no tenían pajolera idea de Mena y de donde emanaban las órdenes. La imaginación es libre , pero ese superman o superwoman es imposible que valiera para todo y además que materialmente estuviera en operaciones tan diversas y complicadas, hasta el apellido de Ruiz suena a falso total por la vulgaridad del apellido , es por eso que pienso que las filtraciones de las notas de Mena pueden provenir del mismo Ruiz o de alguien del grupo muy cercano a Ruiz que se enterara del pastel al completo y por las circunstancias que sean decidió poner todo patas arriba y nadie mejor que los Royuelas porque aparte de enemigo acérrimo de Mena, tenían cojones para publicar todo ese horror que ni las gestapo de Hitler hubiera cometido, no hay delito en el código penal y con toda la crueldad del mundo que la banda de Mena no haya cometido .

Lo que no cabe en mi imaginación o mente es que los Royuelas troleen en este asunto porque se lo juegan todo o que los hayan engañado y las notas sean falsas porque para hacer eso sobran notas por miles e historias y el motivo de tan increíble y super mega labor, de ser falsas, solo podría ser por la destrucción de los Royuelas que después de todo se los podían haber cargado en un accidente, pero de asombro que los Royuelas hayan sobrevivido , lo que de nuevo me lleva a un super infiltrado en la banda Mena , o banda Ruiz con muchas posibilidades de que sea el personaje Ruiz el que destape y filtre las notas.


----------



## javvi (7 Ago 2021)

*11 DE MARZO DEL 2009. NICOLÁS SARKOZY CIERRA UN LARGO PARÉNTESIS, QUE ABRIÓ DE GAULLE EN 1966. FRANCIA VUELVE AL NUCLEO DURO DE LA OTAN.*




Peritta dijo:


> Puede que la ayuda sea de las autoridades francesas o luxemburguesas o de donde esté el escondrijo.



Esa es una buena observación. Nos dicen que periódicamente viajan a Francia a por más documentos: Don Alberto o quien sea. ¿será verdad que ese zulo está en Francia? Y si está en Francia: ¿los servicios de inteligencia galos no han tomado nota? De momento, llevamos ya tres presidentes del gobierno de alguna manera implicados. Es una cosa demasiado gorda para que los vecinos la consideren irrelevante y apliquen la máxima fisiócrata: '*Laissez faire*, *laissez passer*, le monde va *de* lui même' (Dejad hacer, dejad pasar, el mundo va por sí mismo).

Se dice que los socialistos no dan un paso sin el consentimiento de sus hermanos del Gran Oriente. Recordemos aquella cena del 12 de marzo del 2004. En el restaurante La Hacienda estaban Pepín Blanco, Rubalcaba, Margarita Robles y otros socialistas. Reciben una llamada, Margarita le dice a Pepín que los servicios secretos franceses confirman que han sido musulmanes. A Margarita se lo ha confirmado la juez Le Vert, cuyo esposo, es sabido que es masón de alto grado.





__





SOBRE la FAMOSA LLAMADA del 11 M


Sabíamos que hubo una cena. Se lo habíamos contado a ustedes. Ahora Casimiro García-Abadillo, en su libro "11-M, La Venganza", y en la edición de hoy de "El Mundo" nos cuenta los detalles de la famosa cena...




solidaridad.net





Y hablando de Pepín Blanco: no está de más rescatar algún poste olvidado en las más de cuatrocientas páginas que tiene este hilo:



javvi dijo:


> *CASO 530: FRANCISCO JAVIER LUMBRERAS TEJEDOR Y EL ETERNO ESTUDIANTE DE DERECHO: PEPE BLANCO.*
> Por lo que hemos podido averiguar, Javier Lumbreras Tejedor fue un procurador de los tribunales abulense. Parece ser que de intermediario fue convirtiéndose en protagonista de algunos pleitos. Representado a una compañía de seguros se le acusó de apropiación indebida. Su causa pasó de la Audiencia de Ávila al Tribunal Constitucional.
> 
> 
> ...




Por cierto, volviendo al aciago 11 de marzo del 2004: ¿quién era, entonces, ministro del interior de Francia? Pues no era otro que Nicolás Sarkozy. Le dieron la cartera de ese ministerio en el 2002 y le pasó la cartera a Dominique de Villepin poquitos días después del atentado: el 31 de marzo del 2004, pasando él al ministerio de economía. Volvería a tomar el cargo de ministro del interior entre el 2005 y el 2006.









El pacto Menen- Kirchner


El pacto suizo de no agresión entre Carlos Saúl Menem y Néstor Kirchnerflorece en este libro impecablemente documentado, en el que se revela lamatriz helvética de las coimas y una red de corrupción internacional. ¿En qué se parecen escándalos como los de Thales, Skanska, Siemens,Alstom y el...



books.google.es





Ministro del interior hasta poquitos días del atentado y poquitos días antes, el 9 de enero del 2004, fue condecorado por el Rey Emérito, a propuesta del presidente José María Aznar y previa deliberación del Consejo de Ministros, con la _Gran Cruz de la Real y Distinguida Orden Española de Carlos III. _





__





BOE.es - BOE-A-2004-538 Real Decreto 21/2004, de 9 de enero, por el que se concede la Gran Cruz de la Real y Distinguida Orden Española de Carlos III al señor Nicolas Sarkozy, Ministro del Interior de la República Francesa.







www.boe.es





¿Qué hizo Sarkozy por España? ¿conocían el Rey Emérito y el presidente las intenciones del ministro del interior galo?

El caso es que la distinción de la Orden de Carlos III no fue suficiente. De nuevo el Emérito en el 2011 le volvió a colgar en el pecho a Sarkozy más distinciones. En este caso la más alta que puede otorgar la Casa Real de España: _el Collar de la Insigne Orden del Toisón de Oro. _

Un gesto de la Casa Real _ «en muestra de la tradicional amistad entre Francia y España». _El portavoz del gobierno, José Blanco, se vio obligado a hacer una matización: _ el motivo real de la concesión de este honor a Sarkozy es «por su cooperación y compromiso en la lucha contra el terrorismo»._

Antes de Sarkozy, el último en recibir el Toisón había sido Javier Solana, ex secretario general de la OTAN.









El Rey concede a Nicolas Sarkozy la más alta condecoración de España


El Gobierno justifica la entrega del Toisón de Oro por la ayuda del presidente francés en la lucha contra ETA




www.laverdad.es





Nicolás Sarkozy, como La Oca, fue saltando de ministerio en ministerio, hasta que llegó a la Presidencia de la República de Francia el 16 de mayo del 2007.

Para los aficionados a seguir la pista hebrea, digamos que su abuelo paterno era de origen sefardí y pertenecían a la pequeña aristocracia húngara.









Nicolas Sarkozy - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Al llegar Sarkozy a la presidencia, le dio un vuelco radical a la política exterior de Francia. Son conocidas las tensiones que hubo entre Francia y el dominio anglosajón de la OTAN durante la Guerra Fría, en cierto modo, hubo una Guerra Fría dentro de la Guerra Fría. De Gaulle, buscando la independencia de su país, al que consideraba demasiado subordinado al liderazgo de Estados Unidos, llegó a retirar a Francia del comando integrado militar de la OTAN (el núcleo duro) y a desarrollar su propio proyecto de armamento nuclear.

De hecho, fue un 7 de marzo de 1966 (qué pena, por cuatro días no me ha quedado del todo redondo este poste) cuando De Gaulle aprobó la salida de Francia del Comando Militar Integrado de la OTAN.















Charles de Gaulle - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













« Lo que quería de Gaulle en 1966 » - Le Monde diplomatique en español


El 7 de marzo de 1966, Charles de Gaulle –reelegido tres meses antes presidente de la República, por sufragio universal, con el 55% de los votos frente al 45% que recibió François Mitterrand– le anunció al presidente estadounidense Lyndon B. Johnson la retirada de Francia del Comando Militar...




mondiplo.com





En esta Guerra Fría entre Francia y el dominio anglosajón, o como otros prefieren decir: anglisio y lo que sigue, paralela a la Guerra Fría entre la OTAN y el Pacto de Varsovia, hay un capítulo que nos atañe a los españoles. Es una historia bastante fundada como para calificarla de simple teoría de la conspiración: el llamado *Proyecto Islero. *

Este proyecto, cuyo nombre hacía referencia al toro que mató a Manolete por su peligrosidad, lo dirigió el ingeniero y General de división del Ejército del Aire _Guillermo Velarde_. El propósito era conseguir que España tuviese armamento nuclear. Sería con el apoyo de la tecnología francesa, que en aquellos años necesitaba un aliado que sirviese de contrapeso al dominio USA-GB. La misma tecnología, que se estaba usando para uso civil en la central de Vandellós, por entonces, en construcción.

El proyecto era ultrasecreto, y parece ser que no le hacía mucha gracia al Caudillo, que dudaba de que los españoles consiguiesen mantener el secreto. Al frente del proyecto estaba el presidente y almirante Carrero Blanco, cuya vida fue sesgada un 20 de diciembre de 1974 en la calle Claudio Cuello 104 de Madrid, A cien metros de ese lugar está Serrano 75. El edificio está alquilado por una embajada de un país, cuyo secretario de estado departió con Carrero el día anterior. En frente de la embajada está la iglesia a donde Carrero iba todos los días a misa a la misma hora.






Proyecto Islero - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Proyecto Islero, la bomba atómica que España pudo tener durante el franquismo


Durante los años 60 y 70, España estuvo cerca de entrar en el club de los países con capacidad nuclear. Las presiones extranjeras terminaron por abortar el proyecto




www.elconfidencial.com





Así Francia se quedó sin aliado que también tuviese un argumento de autoridad (el argumento del plutonio) y pasados muchos años acabó claudicando de la mano de Nicolás Sarkozy: el *11 de marzo del 2009* Sarkozy anuncia que Francia vuelve al mando integrado de la OTAN. 43 años y cuatro días después de que De Gaulle sacase al país de los quesos de ese mismo mando de la Alianza Atlántica. Sarkozy asume que es el Tío Sam el que manda, y empieza a competir con el Reino Unido por el puesto de socio privilegiado del jefe de los ejércitos. A partir de ahí se mete en todos los fregados en que se mete el ejército USA: Afganistán, la Libia de Gadafi, lo que diga el tío Sam.









Sarkozy confirma el ingreso de Francia al mando integrado de la OTAN


Tras más de cuatro décadas, Nicolas Sarkozy anuncia el retorno al mando militar de la Alianza, debido a los cambios en las condiciones de seguridad mundial




elpais.com





Todo esto nos lleva a sospechar algo: ¿era realmente José Mari el amigo privilegiado de Jorge Bush? ¿no estaría pensando Bush en otro aliado, más poderoso que España, y que no tenía por qué ser su presidente, entonces, Chirac? ¿no estarían tomándole el pelo? ¿se dio cuenta de ello el mismo 11 de marzo del 2004 y eso explicaría por qué se enrocó, rechazando la ayuda de sus amigos de USA e Israel? ¿qué papel jugó el CNI en todos esto? ¿sabían algo de antemano que ocultaban al presidente?


----------



## Peritta (7 Ago 2021)

La Wikipedia, como usté mismo dice don @javvi, no es muy de fiar. Está sesgada.

Don Josemari debió de olerse la tostada el día de la boda de su niña la mayor y renunció a presentarse a las elecciones del 2004. Y no solo renunció a la presidencia del gobierno sino también a la del partido. ¡Toma ya!.
Oiga, y sin que nadie le pusiera una pistola en el pecho... bueno, ésto último no lo sé, y a día de hoy no estoy yo tan seguro.

El hecho es que don Josemari era un tío valiente, era un tío Mohino y si no era el orgullo de Villarino, sí había sobrevivido a un atentado (como poco), que no pareció afectarle psicológicamente.
Incluso se cachondeaba de los notables de su partido al no revelar durante meses quién era su tapado.

Sin embargo los rojeras insisten en pregonar que perdió las elecciones cuando, fíjate tú, no se presentaba.

En aquellas elecciones pudieron hacer un pucherazo de los gordos porque todos estábamos más pendientes del atentado (masacre) que de otra cosa.

El que salía en la Tv era el Acebes (era el ministro del interior) pero don Josemari pocas veces salió a decir ná. O ésa es la percepción que tengo yo a casi 20 años de aquello. Aòndandará el R78 aquel

que dicen.
Que fue "transición" hasta que ganó la PSOE en el 82 (perdimos vergonzosamente nuestro mundial*) y desde entonces se le llamó "democracia".

Éso sí, al primero que le oí decir que gracias a su habil gestión las FyCSE ésas pudieron dar con los autores del atentado "en un tiempo record" (sic) fue a Zaplana y no a Acebes. Pero lo dijo el 31 de Octubre del 2007, justo el día en que don Pftalato (Gomez Bermudez) leyó su sentencia empezando por la dinamita que había en las vías del AVE unos diítas después del 11-M.

Después de aquellas declaraciones Zaplana se cortó la coleta política y ya no dijo más ná. Como don Josemari oiga, que dijo que los autores no estaban en desiertos lejanos ni en montañas remotas (sic) pero no dijo más.

Ni en sus memorias.



Para mí los islamistas y los servicios secretos marroquíes son dos cosas distintas e incluso diría que están en guerra entre sí. Pero también considero diferentes a los islamistas organizados al modo Al Qaeda y a los no organizados que actúan como lobos solitarios y viven como células durmientes, dependiendo más para activarse y actuar de los siroccos y ventoleras que le den al jefe de la célula o al imán del barrio si suelta una filípica enervante en el rezo del viernes.

Los servicios secretos franceses son otra cosa distinta y responden a otros intereses. Y ni que decir de la CIA, la OTAN o el KGB, que éstos también van a lo suyo. Vaya, que en la porra los tengo como casillas separadas para que la gente haga sus apuestas.
También se puede apostar a dos casillas, como en la ruleta, pero el premio es menor.

O a tres.

Pero si siguen incluyendo gente, la cosa más que conspiración va a parecer una feria.

Yo soy más de empezar por la RENFE, por el principio y no por la conclusión caramba, ya que creo que las bombas viajaban en los trenes y no las fueron dejando por ahí al descuido en un corre que hay prisas.

¿Que Francia -o Sarkosi- responden al cui prodes policial?. Claro, y muchos más. Nuestra administración sin ir más lejos, que desde entonces es de donde emana el poder y la soberanía.

Burocracia se llama el régimen en el que gobierna la administración. Por éso da igual a quién votemos.









(*) Aquí le dejo la presentación de la chirigota del Selu del 2004 porque llevan un chandal del 82 y por que la presentación y el "tipo" puede que explique muchas cosas que pasan ahora, a casi 20 años de aquello.



_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (7 Ago 2021)

He leído a varios foreros dudando de la veracidad del ER, esto va para todo aquel que tiene dudas :








Un juzgado de Ciudad Rodrigo condena por injurias a un ciudadano que insultó por Facebook a tres guardias civiles des...


El Juzgado reconoce que el mensaje publicado en Facebook es claramente difamatorio e injurioso contra la reputación de los tres agentes y que por ta...




www.salamanca24horas.com





Resumen de la noticia : 3 guardias civiles denuncian y le sacan 12.000 euros en indemnización a un hombre que los insultó en Facebook, pero ojo, los insultó sin mencionarlos por sus nombres y apellidos , fue mediante motes, y fueron insultos, no acusaciones de formar parte de una organización criminal que ha asesinado a más de 1.000 personas por encargo.

Toda esta putrefacta sociedad, políticos, jueces, periodistas, bancos, etc, todo caerá por su propio peso, no se sostiene, paciencia es lo único que nos queda.



javvi dijo:


> Nadie pone en duda que en los USA dieron un pucherazo como la catedral de Burgos. Y que el bombardeo de fake news fue mastodóntico.
> Ya he dicho que no es que no me lo crea, es que cada vez cuesta más creerlo. El canal de los Royuela ya estaba funcionando cuando se ingresan esas cuentas. Mena, lejos de estar acojonado, sigue con sus actividades delictivas, pero a un nivel todavía más alto
> Entonces ¿qué se deduce de todo esto? ¿tendrá razón @Bimmer en que nos están metiendo por la ventanita de Overton que la delincuencia institucional va a dejar de esconderse?
> 
> ...



El ER es real pero los Royuela son colaboradores de Mena y compañía, por eso el modus operandi de normalizar el ER subiendo más de 400 vídeos comentando el tema como quien comenta un cotilleo.

Si los Royuela no fuesen colaboradores la habrían liado y lo sabéis, por ejemplo entrando en comisarias y comandancias gritando todo lo que saben y tienen mientras lo graban, esos vídeos subirlos a youtube, y en vez de más de 400 vídeos normalizando más de 1.000 asesinatos por encargo, tener 4 o 5 que tuvieran más repercusión y poniendo contra las cuerdas a los mercenarios del Estado, por el delito aquel del artículo 408 del código penal.

@javvi La próxima semana busco un hueco y comparto algo muy importante, es sobre la muy probable relación que hayan tenido Mena y Royuela y es la que pueden tener un fiscal y subastero para hacer grandes negocios juntos.


----------



## Peritta (7 Ago 2021)

Anda coñe, es el mismo que publicó @Uritorco.

Ahora tengo que decir algo para que quien vuelva a abrir el hilo no se vaya con la sensación de que no ha merecido la pena ponchar en él.

Pero es que tengo que regar cabrones.

No sea peliculero don @Bimmer. Royuela es un electricista que se tiene que hacer subastero porque la administración le putea con los contratos, más o menos cuando la "transición" pasó a llamarse "democracia", luego la inquina viene de lejos. Y en principio parece que se hace subastero pero de maquinaria, no de pisos.
Además Mena no conoce a nadie en Barcelona ya que viene de Canarias o no sé dónde. A ése alguien le diría (me barrunto que Belloch) que limpiara Barcelona de "facistas" y rapados y se enceló con este hombre sin conocerle de nada.

O éso es lo que e parece a mí.

En cualquier caso estaré encantado de leer sus razonamientos.



_____________
FREE ZOUHM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (8 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> La Wikipedia, como usté mismo dice don @javvi, no es muy de fiar. Está sesgada.



Supongo que usted no piensa que todo lo que se dice en la wikipedia es falso. Madrid es la capital de España, aunque lo diga la wikipedia. Si ese comentario no lo acompaña de algún dato concreto, no vale nada.



Peritta dijo:


> Para mí los islamistas y los servicios secretos marroquíes son dos cosas distintas e incluso diría que están en guerra entre sí.



Hay que tener en cuenta una cosa; .los políticos no siempre mienten, sobre todo si ya hace tiempo que han dejado el cargo.

_"Hablar de los servicios secretos marroquíes es hablar de los servicios secretos franceses y eso nos llevaría muy lejos. Y a buen entendedor, puntos suspensivos".
_*Federico Trillo Figueroa









Trillo en 2007 sobre el 11-M: "Hablar del servicio marroquí es hablar de los franceses"


Federico Trillo, el ministro de Defensa con José María Aznar y máximo responsable de los servicios de inteligencia españoles durante los atentados del 11-M, hizo mención explicita a los servicios de inteligencia marroquíes en relación con los ataques. En una entrevista concedida en 2007 a la...




www.elespanol.com




*


Peritta dijo:


> Pero también considero diferentes a los islamistas organizados al modo Al Qaeda y a los no organizados que actúan como lobos solitarios y viven como células durmientes,



¿De verdad cree usted en estas cosas? ¿no me irá a decir que se cree que un buen día de septiembre del año I de nuestro siglo unos moros locos la tomaron con las torres gemelas de Nueva York?

Yo me mojo, sigo la pista Atlántica, en la que tiene mucha implicación Francia, y sobre Marruecos me remito a Trillo.

Lo que es un completo misterio es su teoría de la administración. Reconozco que no tengo ni pajotera idea de a qué se refiere. Algún día nos la explicará.


----------



## javvi (8 Ago 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> @javvi La próxima semana busco un hueco y comparto algo muy importante, es sobre la muy probable relación que hayan tenido Mena y Royuela y es la que pueden tener un fiscal y subastero para hacer grandes negocios juntos



Estamos en ascuas.


----------



## javvi (8 Ago 2021)

*Alarma en Moncloa: Pedro Sánchez, implicado en los papeles de las denuncias a Margarita Robles*

_Una carta relaciona al presidente del Gobierno con una gestión para 'tapar' presuntos delitos del exfical jefe de Cataluña 

un conocido investigador y divulgador de este caso,* Santiago Royuela*, ha afirmado –siempre según su testimonio- que en este oscuro último caso está implicado el presidente del Gobierno*, Pedro Sánchez*, a quien ‘meten en el lío’ gracias a las relaciones con su ahora ministra de Defensa y al exfiscal jefe de Cataluña.

Por lo que parece, tal y como afirma *Santiago Royuela*, la respuesta de *Robles* a *Mena* habría sido afirmativa ya que dice estar en posesión de papeles, una carta, en la que Mena agradece la *intercesión de Robles con Sánchez*. 









Alarma en Moncloa: Pedro Sánchez, implicado en los papeles de las denuncias a Margarita Robles - Periodista Digital


El exjuez decano de Talavera de la Reina, Fernando Presencia, presidente de ADOCAP, está estrechando el cerco contra la actual ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles y, tal y como ha publicado Periodista Digital, ha llegado a manifestar que “Margarita Robles está a punto de entrar en prisión”...




www.periodistadigital.com




_


----------



## Peritta (8 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Supongo que usted no piensa que todo lo que se dice en la wikipedia es falso. Madrid es la capital de España, aunque lo diga la wikipedia. Si ese comentario no lo acompaña de algún dato concreto, no vale nada.
> 
> Hay que tener en cuenta una cosa; .los políticos no siempre mienten, sobre todo si ya hace tiempo que han dejado el cargo.
> 
> ...



Yo lo que he dicho es que la Wikipedia está sesgada y que no es muy de fiar. No exagere ni tergiverse mis palabras, haga el favor.

Supongo que usté no piensa que todo lo que se dice en la Wikipedia es acertado ¿no?, sobre todo en las entradas donde borran y escriben encima varias veces, lo que da pie a que no haya hemeroteca.
Además éso está financiado por Soros y el "nuevo orden mundial".

Mire, los políticos no siempre mienten, sobre todo si les beneficia o no les deja en mal lugar; no, si se han jubilado o se han retirado, que éso no tiene nada que ver.
Barilochear dicen que dicen en Argentina.
Hacerse el muerto diría el Paesa.

Hablar de servicios secretos marroquís no es hablar de servicios secretos franceses ni de coña. Anda que no tenía pocas mañas el Hassan II. Vamos, que pocas no. Y si el Mohamed VI es un tarambana, ya se ocupará el majzen (los notables) de gobernar la cosa proporcionándole una jaula de oro en París o más lejos, para que no meta la pata ni dé vergüenza ajena.
Ahora que si me dice que hablar de servicios secretos españoles es lo mismo que hablar de servicios secretos USA, pues no le voy a decir que no

sobre todo desde que se murió (muerto matao, que no accidentao) el almirante don Luis.

Que en paz descanse.

No, no me voy a meter en _honduras_ como hizo el señor Trillo porque todo lo tienen en british y no domino la jerga pirata. Pero no puedo negar lo que vi el 11-S y tampoco voy a olvidarlo por mucha griffa que me fume.
No me diga que usté también cree en demoliciones controladas, en imágenes holográficas o en misiles que meten goles en propia portería.

Y de moros locos nada. Árabes o turcomanos mu listos y con tres o cuatro carreras, organizados pero sin servir a país alguno y en guerra o yihadd. Amos no joda. Y el atentado reivindicado con pelos y señales como Dios, quiero decir Allah, manda, y no con una cinta de video en una papelera al lado de la mezquita, con el peligro que tienen los barrenderos municipales cuando se atuffan y les da por currar.

¿Es usté terraplanista también?. ¿Negacionista de los alunizajes astronáuticos?.

Mire, que no crea usté en las armas de destrucción masiva iraquíes tiene un pase (yo sí, porque supongo que ellos mismos se las habrían vendido, ¿cómo coño no las va a tener?... porque ya las había gastao el hijoeputa), pero negar la evidencia de lo que hemos visto no.

A la versión oficial no le quedan más güevos que ser coherente con la evidencia grabada y difundida. Bendito País de Porteras. Y del 11-M solo teníamos un polvillo de extintor como única evidencia* y ya la gastaron para hacer el contraanálisis aquél.
De ésto no han dejado ni los restos achatarrados que había en el cobertizo aquél de TAFESA.
¿Cree usté que Langley o El Elíseo, o donde coño tenga la inteleligencia la OTAN ésa, va a saber qué coños es TAFESA?.


Usté si quiere se puede mojar si empieza por el final, pero ya le digo que éso es como apostar a la porra.

Total que le apunto en la OTAN la mitad de su apuesta y la otra mitad en Francia ya que cuando sucedió la cosa (la masacre aleatoria) Francia no estaba en la inteligencia de la OTAN.
Y a la parte francesa le quito la mitad para apostarla a los servicios secretos maroquís (entiendo que argelinos no), porque aunque usté piense que son lo mismo, habrá otros apostantes que hayan puesto ahí todos sus cuartos pensando, como Arguiñano, que la cosa responde a una provocación perejilera y los franceses no tienen nada que ver.

¿Por qué mete a los marroquís en danza don @javvi?. Si sus servicios secretos son lo mismo y los franceses tienen la voz cantante, no tenían por qué meter a ningún marroquí en danza ni pedir permiso o darle explicaciones a Rabat, que podían haber sido bretones o corsos los del brazo ejecutor que pusieron las bombas aquellas así,

con muchas prisas.


Mi teoría de la administración dice usté al final. Jua. jua, jua. ¿Es usté funcionario don @javvi?.

Pues está más cerca que yo de los piolets.

*Los políticos roban y sisan, derrochan y malgastan y... ponga el verbo que quiera; por que los funcionarios consienten.*


Es lo mismo que decía don Josemari: que no están en desiertos lejanos ni en montañas remotas. Ésto es mucho más Paco.

Bueno, lo último no lo dijo don Josemari sino que lo he añadido yo.





(*Y una bomba sin explotar que explotaron sin querer cuando "el artificiero Pedro" le tiró una carga de agua para intentar desactivarla.

Pero esperaron a que llegaran las autoridades, según ellas competentes, para que hicieran el eficaz peritaje humo-blanco/humo-negro, luego en el juicio.
__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (9 Ago 2021)

El último vídeo de hoy, subido hace una hora. Aun no lo he escuchado, pero el título parece que promete.


----------



## Patatas bravas (9 Ago 2021)

Al mena y ruiz lo quiere asesinar todo dios . A royuela le han enviado cartas desde Italia la mafia italiana donde le avisan que mena y Ruiz son fiambres . También supuestamente la masonería y el psoe y margarita robles , jueces y magistrados quieren cargárselos . Gran vídeo. Si desaparecen ellos se acaban los problemas para los demás


----------



## javvi (9 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Yo lo que he dicho es que la Wikipedia está sesgada y que no es muy de fiar. No exagere ni tergiverse mis palabras, haga el favor.
> 
> Supongo que usté no piensa que todo lo que se dice en la Wikipedia es acertado ¿no?, sobre todo en las entradas donde borran y escriben encima varias veces, lo que da pie a que no haya hemeroteca.
> Además éso está financiado por Soros y el "nuevo orden mundial".



¿Tiene algo concreto que yo haya sacado de la Wikipedia y que usted cuestione? ¿sí o no? No se vaya por los Cerros de Úbeda. Yo no le lío, se lía usted solo.


----------



## Peritta (9 Ago 2021)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Al mena y ruiz lo quiere asesinar todo dios . A royuela le han enviado cartas desde Italia la mafia italiana donde le avisan que mena y Ruiz son fiambres . También supuestamente la masonería y el psoe y margarita robles , jueces y magistrados quieren cargárselos . Gran vídeo. Si desaparecen ellos se acaban los problemas para los demás



Pues yo creo que la "superioridad" no va a permitirlo. Ni tampoco que se carguen a los Royuela.
En un futuro no sé, pero ahora le daría mucha credibilidad al "expediente" convirtiéndolo en "caso", si es que no le da el espaldarazo definitivo y pone este tema en primera página de la prensa desplazando a la puta telepandemia que padecemos

incluso los que no creemos en ella.

Al que puede que se carguen es al Arimany Manso, y por haber roto el eficaz manto de silencio, que avisado estaría.
A éso van apostados los tres euros de la porra.

Insisto en que el señorito don Santi no tiene facilidad de palabra y puede que el que le dijera que se escribiera un guión o unas notas antes de ponerse delante de la pantalla del Youtube, fuera lo que hiciera que me borrara dos textos.
Sí, don Santi es mu soberbio (pecado natural de las derechas, el de las izquierdas es la envidia, ...bueno, y también el de España) pero conmigo en el pecado se lleva la penitencia porque he dejado de escribirle por allí.

¿Soberbio tú?, pues yo más. ¿A qué quieres que te gane?.

This is Spain and I am a spaniard.




javvi dijo:


> ¿Tiene algo concreto que yo haya sacado de la Wikipedia y que usted cuestione? ¿sí o no? No se vaya por los Cerros de Úbeda. Yo no le lío, se lía usted solo.



Claro que me lío yo solo coño. Si tuviese las cosas más claras me liaría menos veces.
Pero no se cabree joer.



____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (9 Ago 2021)

No se si lo habéis puesto, nueva denuncia de Acodap donde sale a la superficie, de nuevo, Margarita Robles, 



*SÍGUENOS EN TELEGRAM*
*Organizados con dinero manchado procedente de la extorsión, el CGPJ anunciaba jornadas y foros judiciales convocados por AUSBANC. Posteriormente se ha sabido que ese dinero procedía de la extorsión a diversas entidades financieras y particulares. No cabe duda. Por ello Luis Pineda acaba de ser condenado a ocho años de prisión.*

Dicen que a *Santiago Pedraz* le llamaron poderosamente la atención unos dípticos que anunciaban jornadas y foros judiciales organizados con un dinero que luego se conoció procedía de la extorsión. El titular del juzgado central penal nº 1 de la Audiencia Nacional los recibió como parte de la primera documentación que estaba recabando la *UDEF* sobre las actividades de *Ausbanc.*

El juez *Pedraz* debió quedar boquiabierto al examinar la relación de participantes. Aparecían nombres de jueces que no trabajaban precisamente en pequeñas localidades. Todo lo contrario, jugaban en primera división y algunos en la Champions, desde Magistrados de Audiencia Provincial hasta vocales del Consejo General del Poder Judicial y el Tribunal Supremo, destacando a *Margarita Robles* en el cargo que entonces ostentaba. Allí aparecía también el eterno invitado a saraos varios, el figurante *Villegas* (don @eutimius en Twitter).

Ese mismo día *Cristina Ónega *(hija del camaleónico Fernando Ónega que es de suponer en algo la recomendaría), una periodista que comenzó informando desde la Audiencia Nacional para los telediarios, palideció al ver la cara de su jefe, el presidente del CGPJ, *Carlos Lesmes*. Como directora de comunicación, fue convocada a reunión en su despacho. Era menester difundir un comunicado muy importante, había que transmitir a la prensa que _“la participación en cursos o conferencias, retribuidas o no, es una actividad totalmente compatible”_ según dice la Ley Orgánica del Poder Judicial.


Sin embargo empezaban a circular actas de la comisión permanente del Consejo General del Poder Judicial, especialmente una de 16 de marzo firmada entre otros por *Carlos Dívar, Margarita Robles y Manuel Almenar*, cuyo acuerdo 60 decía textualmente: _“ conceder, con efectos retroactivos, a doña *María José Rivas Velasco*, magistrada con destino actual en el juzgado nº 4 de Primera Instancia de Granada, licencia por razón de estudios relacionados con la función judicial a disfrutar los días 11 y 12 de marzo de 2010 para asistir al Foro de la Justicia organizado por *Ausbanc *Consumo en Marbella”_.

Lo que deja totalmente claro el díptico adjunto a esta nota de prensa es que el Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ) colaboró en la organización de los *Cursos de Ausbanc* a través de los entonces vocales judiciales *Margarita Robles Fernandez* y *Manuel Almenar Belenguer* _“dando la apariencia de que las Jornadas estaban organizadas y bendecidas por ese órgano Constitucional”._

Según explica *ACODAP*, la asociación contra la corrupción liderada por el ex juez decano de Talavera de la Reina, *Fernando Presencia*, el CGPJ colaboró en la organización de los cursos de *Ausbanc* a través del denominado “Foro de la Justicia”, desde donde se canalizarían los vínculos y relaciones de *Luis Pineda* –el que ha sido recientemente condenado a ocho años de prisión por extorsionar a bancos y particulares a cambio de no dañar su imagen- con jueces y magistrados en cuyos órganos podrían recaer pleitos que interponía en nombre de sus consumidores. Tener amiguetes togados era una máxima perseguida por LuisPi.

Además de estos foros, *Ausbanc* contaba con revistas y publicaciones en las que colaboraban miembros de la judicatura. Contratar inserciones publicitarias para ellas era una buena forma de pillar goloso dinerete. Pineda sabía lo rentable que era captar publicidad para una revista. Lo aprendió en una asociación de la calle Nuñez de Balboa. De hecho, en algunas cartas enviadas a entidades financieras *Pineda* “pedía” que le contratasen campañas publicitarias empleando un contundente argumento: Los jueces que ”meten multas” escribían en esas publicaciones.


La Jornada inaugural de los “_Cursos de *Ausbanc*”_ tuvo lugar en Marbella, entre los días 11 a 13 de marzo de 2010. En esta primera Jornada se promocionaba el “Foro de la Justicia” y las actividades de “*Consumeralia*”.

Precisamente la inaugural primera Jornada marbellí se dedicaba una mesa redonda: La “Nueva Oficina Judicial y Otras Reformas de la Justicia”, que era entonces el tema “estrella” del CGPJ liderado en aquella época por su vicepresidente *Fernando de Rosa Torner*.

De hecho, quienes participaron en esa mesa redonda como Ponentes fueron dos miembros del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Murcia, que poco sorprendentemente ganó meses después uno de los accésits al _Premio a la Calidad de la Justicia_, organizado por el propio CGPJ de la mano de *Fernando de Rosa Torner*.

“NUEVOS HORIZONTES DEL PODER JUDICIAL”

Sigue diciendo *ACODAP*, la asociación denunciante, que “la segunda jornada del FORO JURIDICO patrocinado por *Ausbanc* se celebró en Madrid el día *18 de julio de 2010* bajo el lema “NUEVOS HORIZONTES DEL PODER JUDICIAL: REFORMA DEL CGPJ Y MODERNIZACIÓN DE LA JUSTICIA”. Tanto el acto inaugural como el acto de clausura corrieron a cargo de dos vocales del CGPJ, que además eran miembros de su Comisión Permanente: *Margarita Robles Fernandez* y *Manuel Almenar Belenguer*.

La sensación que tenían todos los Jueces de España era que esas jornadas estaban organizadas, o al menos bendecidas, por el propio CGPJ, el órgano que autorizaba a asistir a ellas con todos los gastos pagados y poniendo a los jueces asistentes un sustituto, a través de su Comisión Permanente,.

Por esa razón –sigue diciendo *ACODAP*– no se comprende por qué se negó entonces el CGPJ a que se investigara su participación en la organización de esos “Foros Jurídicos”, si, como resulta de la sentencia recaída ahora en el *sumario Nelson*, estos cursos podrían estar relacionados con la extorsión que supuestamente se llevó a cabo desde *Ausbanc*, y con un posible blanqueo de capitales.
















Margarita Robles, Luis Pineda, Ausbanc y el CPGJ: organizadores principales del escándalo de los cursos para jueces - El Diestro


Margarita Robles, Luis Pineda, Ausbanc y el CPGJ: organizadores principales del escándalo de los cursos para jueces




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Debunker (9 Ago 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> El ER es real pero los Royuela son colaboradores de Mena y compañía, por eso el modus operandi de normalizar el ER subiendo más de 400 vídeos comentando el tema como quien comenta un cotilleo.
> 
> Si los Royuela no fuesen colaboradores la habrían liado y lo sabéis, por ejemplo entrando en comisarias y comandancias gritando todo lo que saben y tienen mientras lo graban, esos vídeos subirlos a youtube, y en vez de más de 400 vídeos normalizando más de 1.000 asesinatos por encargo, tener 4 o 5 que tuvieran más repercusión y poniendo contra las cuerdas a los mercenarios del Estado, por el delito aquel del artículo 408 del código penal.
> 
> @javvi La próxima semana busco un hueco y comparto algo muy importante, es sobre la muy probable relación que hayan tenido Mena y Royuela y es la que pueden tener un fiscal y subastero para hacer grandes negocios juntos.




Esto si que no me lo esperaba, deseando que haga ese hueco y nos informe, de entrada me parece increíble , la lógica de esa tesis de que los Royuela hubieran entrado en comisarías etc.. me parece no débil sino totalmente inefectiva para la denuncia del ER, pero tus razones tendrás para opinar así, espero/esperamos tus noticias.


----------



## Peritta (9 Ago 2021)

Yo me acuerdo de su exmajestad don Baltasar llamando a declarar a don Emilio cuando aquellos "seguros a prima única". Que decía la corrala madrileña (Bendito País de Porteras, que se jodan los masones y los secretistas ésos, que Aquí los secretos duran menos que una raya en el agua), que había tres camiones blindados (como los del Dioni) con 10.000 millones de pesetas dando vueltas alrededor de la Audiencia Nacional mientras declaraba don Emilio, por si a don Baltasar le daba por imponerle alguna clase de fianza.

Don Baltasar entonces era la _primma donna_ de la Audiencia Nacional ésa donde murió el Jesus García García y tenía a una banda de "pretorianos" a sus ordenes (porque no les negaba nada, ni escuchas telefónicas ni nada) igual que el Roldan aquél tenía a los "pata negra"

que también daban mucho susto sin estar cabreaos.

Total que los cursitos a los que fue don Baltasar a Nueva York, no sé si a dar o a recibir, más o menos cuando se quemó el Edificio Winsor en Madrid, debieron tener más patrocinadores que una vuelta ciclista. 


No sé qué es éso de Telegram doña @Debunker ni cómo coños se apunta uno ahí. ¿Hay que tener cuenta de correo o algo?.

Don @Bimmer me parece que es algo peliculero, cosa que también pensaba de don @javvi, he de reconocerlo.
También soy peliculero yo, ¿eh?. Pero lo mío no quita lo suyo. 

También estoy cambiando de opinión respecto al juez de ACODAP, que me parecía un poco sinsangre, pero no descarto echarle parrafadas por allí cuando abandone este foro al llegar al repoker de ases.

Y ya no sus escribiré más cabrones, ¿a ver pà qué?, si en Espain se lee mu poco.

Pues vaya un trabajo más tonto diria alguien con toda la razón del mundo.

Bueno, me voy a atender el huerto ahora que no mira mi señora. No seáis chivatos y no le digáis ná


y menos a mis cuñadas.

Ea. Luego sus escribo más.

Baraka pà tós. Que ésa es mejor que cualquier amigo hasta en el infierno.

__________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (9 Ago 2021)

Otro artículo del Diestro sobre la denuncia de los Royuelas-Acodap

"

El 6 de agosto de 2021, Santiago Royuela Samit interpuso una denuncia por 322 asesinatos, cometidos por la banda criminal de José María Mena Álvarez, entonces Fiscal Jefe del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña (TSJC), ante la Audiencia Nacional.

La documentación de estos asesinatos forma parte de lo que se conoce como #ExpedienteRoyuela (ER), que lleva denunciando el propio Santiago Royuela, en su canal de YouTube desde 2019, habiendo sobrepasado los 31.000 seguidores. Varios youtubers y medios han informado de parte de su contenido. El juez Fernando Presencia, en su propio nombre y en representación de la asociación ACODAP que preside, ha denunciado partes del ER, habiendo conseguido que una de sus denuncias, junto con Alberto Royuela (padre de Santiago), haya llegado al Senado por las cuentas de la Ministra Margarita Robles en paraísos fiscales, informando EuropaPress de ello, así como varios medios, a raíz de varias publicaciones en El Confidencial Digital.

Cuando Santiago me envió la denuncia para que la mejorara, tenía 380 páginas y contenía todos los textos con relevancia penal, extractados de la extensa documentación que ha aportado a la denuncia. Sinteticé la denuncia, mejorando la definición del funcionamiento de la banca criminal de Mena y sus dos lugartenientes, así como las relaciones de estos dos con otros funcionarios públicos que aseguraban el encubrimiento de los asesinatos. Estos colaboradores cobraban por sus servicios para falsificar la causa del fallecimiento, para que informaran a la banda si los familiares denunciaban el asesinato, en la policía o en los juzgados, y para que encubrieran judicialmente el asesinato.


Al final, hice otra denuncia de 34 páginas, de las que 23 contienen una tabla con un resumen sobre cada asesinato. En la denuncia se dice que se da pro reproducida en s totalidad la denuncia de 380 paginas que se aporta y que contiene las referencias a la documentación acompañada.

Estos asesinatos forman parte de las famosas Diligencias Indeterminadas/2009 seguidas en la Sala de Gobierno del TSJC en 2009. Como parte de este procedimiento, la Fiscal Jefe de TSJC, sucesora de Mena, denunció la documentación encontrada en esa Fiscalía de otros 312 asesinatos, totalizando 1.182 asesinatos, cuyo encubrimiento en 2009 y en 2021, está denunciado ante la ONU por mí, en nombre de la alianza DENUNCIANTES DEL AUTORITARISMO JUDICIAL.

El TSJ es el máxima instancia judicial de cada Comunidad Autónoma, además juzga las querellas contra los fiscales y jueces. Su máximo órgano es la Sala de Gobierno que está compuesta por el Presidente del TSJ, los Presidentes de las otras Salas del TSJ -de las distintas jurisdicciones (civil, penal, contencioso, etc.)-, los Presidentes de las Audiencias Provinciales de la Comunidad y por un número igual de magistrados o jueces.

Mena tenía una carpeta por cada asesinato, salvo una de las carpetas que contiene tres asesinatos, por lo que son 320 carpetas y 322 asesinatos.


Además, de la documentación de los asesinatos se aporta información sobre el enriquecimiento ilícito de los tres referidos capos de esta metamafia, tanto de viviendas en Francia, como la fecha y cantidad de numerosos ingresos en varias cuentas bancarias.

En la denuncia, se incluyen resúmenes quincenales de las escandalosas cantidades que ganaba esta banda criminal y de los pagos a sus colaboradores, entre dos y tres millones y medio de euros y beneficios entre 6 y 10 millones de euros, sin contar los pagos a los magistrados encubridores y “no se incluyen las cifras de negocio correspondientes a servicios especiales ni a operaciones fuera de la zona”.










#ExpedienteRoyuela Así es la denuncia de los 322 asesinatos presentada por Santiago Royuela - El Diestro


#ExpedienteRoyuela Así es la denuncia de los 322 asesinatos presentada por Santiago Royuela




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## javvi (9 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Y ya no sus escribiré más cabrones, ¿a ver pà qué?, si en Espain se lee mu poco.



Don @Peritta: ¿me permite una pequeña crueldad muy a su estilo? ¿me promete que no se lo va a tomar a mal? pues venga, ahí va:


----------



## Debunker (9 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No sé qué es éso de Telegram doña @Debunker ni cómo coños se apunta uno ahí. ¿Hay que tener cuenta de correo o algo?




Telegram es donde se han refugiado todos los youtubers, periodistas y disidentes que fueron aplastados y censurados en las elecciones de EEUU y como con la pandemia han seguido con la censura, todo el que quiere expresarse libremente ha buscado alternativas, entre otras telegram. Busca Descarga Telegram en google y una vez dentro de Telegram, dale a descargar, una vez descargado sigue los pasos para registrarte y ya tienes acceso a todo


----------



## javvi (9 Ago 2021)

O dicho a lo Mota:


----------



## javvi (10 Ago 2021)

*ABUSOCRACIA y la mayor trama criminal, terrorista y mafiosa de la democracia española. Tot Balears.*


----------



## Peritta (10 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Don @Peritta: ¿me permite una pequeña crueldad muy a su estilo? ¿me promete que no se lo va a tomar a mal? pues venga, ahí va:




Touché decía el otro y tenía una estocada de parte a parte.

No, si donde las damos las tomamos.
Y no estoy hablando de mariconadas ¿eh?.

Además, me lo tome o no me o tome a mal va a dar igual, usté ya se ha cachondeao y a ver quién le quita las risas que creando esas postas seguramente se habrá echado.

Dicen que es salud.

No, lo que hago es avisarles a ustedes de que me quedan unas 900 postas que escribir por aquí. Veo por su comentario don @javvi que he debido de ser reiterativo o recurrente (pesao).
Ustedes dispensen pero no ha sido por darme importancia.

Lo que pasa es que a veces me entra mono de teclado y por ahí fuera no encuentro otro sito en donde no me vayan a borrar dos veces antes de haber publicado una docena de mensajes, o cancelen los comentarios cuando no les interese que se comente una noticia, o cuando los comentaristas estemos especialmente ácidos o inspirados.

Además todo funciona a base de Facebook y si no tienes Facebook no puedes comentar en casi ningún sitio.

Hurgaré a ver qué es éso de Telegram, pero tengo mu poca paciencia con estas cosas y problemas técnicos hasta con el teclado.

------------------

Se echa de menos en los videos al policía Serrano. Espero que siga bien de salud.

Nadie excepto @Bimmer ha comentado nada del anterior vídeo, en el que no lee nada ni muestra documentación alguna pero hace algunas reflexiones. Luego el que comente o deje de comentar yo es irrelevante: nadie lee.

Sí, habrá quien eche visita pero me temo que son más los que lo hacen por hacer bulto y animar a los habituales con su presencia, que por enterarse de lo que hay.

Sí, don Santi le echa un capote a la trama diciendo que no todos tendrían que estar al cabo de la calle de las actividades de la red. Pero que por las actividades que hacían y el tiempo que le echaban (supongo que restándoselo a su horario laboral) más de uno y más de dos tenía que saber a qué se dedicaba la banda aunque no quisieran saber ni estuvieran en ella, pero sí en la cadena de favores.



Aún no he visto el vídeo que acaba de publicar don @javvi, luego cuando lo vea comentaré algo, a ver qué _me se_ ocurre. Pero lo que está pasando en Baleares con la impunidad de La Paca y otras maffias, las arrecogías del beaterio oficial de menores que prostituían, supongo que al mejor postor, el que desvíen para allá a los argelinos ya que se llevan mal con los marroquís, y otras maldades mu sospechosas me hacen suponer que aquello está definitivamente perdido.

Esperemos que las islas no se vayan por el desagüe del olvido.
________________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## javvi (11 Ago 2021)

*Nuevo escándalo: implican y denuncian a Margarita Robles por una trama de extorsión*
*ACODAP *revela las relaciones entre los entonces componentes del CGPJ y Luis Pineda (en la cárcel por extorsionar) gracias a los cursos para jueces de Ausbank
DAVID LOZANO 









Nuevo escándalo: implican y denuncian a Margarita Robles por una trama de extorsión - Periodista Digital


Este periodo estival no está siendo nada cómodo para la actual ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, a costa de varias denuncias que afectan a actuaciones del pasado y que afectarían, siempre según los denunciantes, a sus finanzas personales. Ahora ACODAP denuncia a la ministra por organizar...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## Peritta (11 Ago 2021)

Guapo el vídeo don @javvi. Aquí lo dejo en el minuto y resultado:



Ea. Buenas noches. 
Que duerman bien.

Si pueden.
_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza

PD.- Es la administración la que se ha podrido. El 8% dice que es el PIB de la corrupción. 

Lo malo es que el 8% ése que dicen, que todo es discutible, está todotodito en el lado administrativo. Los extorsionaos son los remeros. 

Vuelvo a poner la frasecita ésa, que les juro yo a ustedes que no tiene ninguna clase de copyright 

*Los políticos roban, culpan y matan -incluso a inocentes- por que los funcionarios consienten. *

A quien hay que meter en cintura es a la administración. Para éso valen los dictadores coño. Un César al que apelar y abajo esa multitud de fulanillos con sus carguillos y sus cacicadas.
Todo éso es rozamiento interno.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (11 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Guapo el vídeo don @javvi. Aquí lo dejo en el minuto y resultado:
> 
> 
> Ea. Buenas noches.
> ...



Demoledor. La Civilización ha sido un paréntesis que se está cerrando ya. La Civilización se apoya en una serie de tabúes: lo que los españoles enseñaron a los nativo americanos. No se come carne humana. Cuando un ser humano fallece se le da un entierro digno. No se toca a los niños (en sentido sucio), no se tortura a los niños para contentar a unos dioses sedientos de sangre; se respeta a las mujeres, no son trapos que se usan y se tiran. Se protege y se cuida. a los débiles: niños, ancianos, personas enfermas.

Todo ello está a punto de desaparecer de la faz de la Tierra. El Expediente Royuela no es más que la puntita de la punta del iceberg.


----------



## Bimmer (11 Ago 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Esto si que no me lo esperaba, deseando que haga ese hueco y nos informe, de entrada me parece increíble , la lógica de esa tesis de que los Royuela hubieran entrado en comisarías etc.. me parece no débil sino totalmente inefectiva para la denuncia del ER, pero tus razones tendrás para opinar así, espero/esperamos tus noticias.






javvi dijo:


> Estamos en ascuas.






Peritta dijo:


> Don @Bimmer me parece que es algo peliculero, cosa que también pensaba de don @javvi, he de reconocerlo.
> También soy peliculero yo, ¿eh?. Pero lo mío no quita lo suyo.



Pues de película va la cosa, concretamente de una serie de televisión llamada "Billions". 

"Chuck Rhoades (Paul Giamatti), un influyente y ambicioso fiscal de Nueva York, investiga un caso de uso de información privilegiada vinculado al multimillonario Bobby "Axe" Axelrod (Damian Lewis). Axe dirige su propia compañía habiendo empezado de cero, sobrevivió a los ataques del 11 de septiembre y al colapso financiero de 2008, y ahora es el rey de los 'hedge funds' (fondos de inversión privados).

Es atractivo, goza de gran prestigio, tiene en el bolsillo a la opinión pública y nadie se atreve a llevarle la contraria. Rhoades vislumbra este caso como la oportunidad que siempre ha esperado para hacer despegar su carrera. Pero descubre que Axe es un hueso duro de roer. Un problema añadido es que Wendy (Maggie Siff), su mujer, ocupa un puesto crucial como 'coach' y psicóloga en la empresa de Axe. Pronto ambos hombres se ven enzarzados en una encarnizada lucha de titanes en la que no dudarán en recurrir a sus mejores bazas -incluso al juego sucio- para vencer al otro a cualquier coste."


En una trama, el fiscal encarcela y confisca los bienes a un directivo de una empresa con la finalidad de encarcelar a "Axe", pactan un acuerdo y el directivo colabora con el fiscal para salir de la cárcel, una vez fuera de ella, el fiscal le pide que siga colaborando pero el directivo solo accede si le devuelve los bienes, concretamente un yate, y aquí empieza lo bueno, el paralelismo con el ER.

Extracto del guion :

* Fiscal jefe : "Tiene una ocasión para ganarse mi confianza. ¿Qué sabe acerca de la confiscación de bienes?"

- Fiscal subordinado : "¿Quiere pasearse en el Ferrari de un narco, al estilo Sonny Crockett?"

* FJ : "Quiero saber cómo podría acabar un bien allí donde no debe."

- FS : "Es como en el hermano secreto, se requisan los bienes para su uso en una investigación confidencial que puede durar el tiempo que necesite."

* FJ : "Quiero que salga de ahí."

- FS : "Ah. ¿Y el viejo truco de la subasta amañada? No se avisa con tiempo en la web del Marsall y que un testaferro se haga con él por cuatro perras, claro que habrá que untar al testaferro, pero eso sólo es asunto suyo."

*FJ : "Eso, con muchísima discreción".


Y esta es una de las tantas corruptelas que hace el fiscal en 5 temporadas, he compartido esta por motivos obvios, *subastas amañadas.*

Y las ha hecho más gordas, la más reciente tiene que ver con el tráfico de órganos, concretamente el riñón de una niña a cambio de 38.000 dólares...

Así que os la recomiendo ver, es muy buena serie y para los que seguimos el ER viene que ni pintado porque uno de los protagonistas es un fiscal corrupto, aquí tenéis todos los capítulos hasta el más reciente, en castellano : Ver Serie Billions (2016) Online Completa HD ▷ Seriesflix

Volviendo al tema y al paralelismo, hay que etiquetar nombres, el fiscal lo tenemos, Mena, el subastero que participa en subastas amañadas lo tenemos, Royuela, ahora nos faltan los "directivos de empresas" (cualquiera que tenga pasta y que se mueva en ambientes turbios) con bienes confiscados y el testaferro que se deja untar, estos últimos son los que colaboran con el fiscal y aquí es donde pueden entrar en juego los asesinatos.

Sabiendo esto, la historia cambia, se ve que Royuela no nos tiene nada que contar sobre eso de las subastas amañadas y los testaferros. 

*El testaferro y el subastero pueden ser el mismo, la relación Mena y Royuela parece tener mucha historia...*


----------



## Peritta (11 Ago 2021)

Nada, nada don @Bimmer, la realidad supera a la ficción. Por éso no es bueno ser tan peliculero.
Las películas son mu simplonas.

No, si yo también lo intenté con el sargento Kim de la policía Benetérita coreana ¿no se acuerda?, por ahí, muchas páginas atrás debe de haber algunas parrafadas.
Pero es que según estaba escribiendo personajes y situaciones me estaba diciendo a mí mismo que vaya una mierda de historia que estoy escribiendo, y éso que solo uso mi imaginación y un teclado, que no tengo restricciones de ninguna clase. Que tengo todos los grados de libertad.

Joer, era desilusionante y por éso no seguí con la historia.



javvi dijo:


> Demoledor. La Civilización ha sido un paréntesis que se está cerrando ya. La Civilización se apoya en una serie de tabúes: lo que los españoles enseñaron a los nativo americanos. No se come carne humana. Cuando un ser humano fallece se le da un entierro digno. No se toca a los niños (en sentido sucio), no se tortura a los niños para contentar a unos dioses sedientos de sangre; se respeta a las mujeres, no son trapos que se usan y se tiran. Se protege y se cuida. a los débiles: niños, ancianos, personas enfermas.
> 
> Todo ello está a punto de desaparecer de la faz de la Tierra. El Expediente Royuela no es más que la puntita de la punta del iceberg.



Guapa y fatalista su posta don @javvi. ¿Es usté andaluz?.
Sí, a mí también me gusta escribirlas así de cuando en cuando, no por arrancar una lagrimilla a alguno -que también- sino por ver si se le cae la cara de vergüenza al otro.

Pero me parece que les escuecen más las ironías y las chuflas, o por lo menos a mí me pitan más los oídos.

En cualquier caso el problema es el de siempre: en Espain se lee mu poco.

Y menos si convierten los foros en chats juveniles y los coloquios o las tertulias, en "asambleas" estudiantiles y gallineros televisivos.



No me ha dicho nada de la frasecita ésa, que al no tener copyright nadie va a poder decir: cita del Peritta

y echarme a mi las culpas.


Es que no me he quedado a gusto, mecagoentó.

La administración ha de ser firme y rigurosa, pero con la administración, no con los administrados coño.

-¿Con 38 antecedentes en firme y nueve en trámite pones tú a éste tío en la calle?. Es que no son los demás jueces, que eres tú, que tienes el record desde hace ya muchos meses. ¿Cuántos camellos tienes en nómina?.

Que vayan, que vayan los inspectores a inspeccionarse a sí mismos, que ahí tienen normativas, reglamentos y leyes para cortarle los güevos al más feroz de los jefes de negociado.

Sin embargo lo que a rajatabla cumplen nuestros funcionarios es esta máxima: *Al amigo hasta el culo. Al enemigo por el culo. Y al indiferente se le aplica la legislación vigente, que bien jodido va.*
Vamos, que todo son ganas de joder y de dar por culo.
Ahora súmele el que la administración está no ya empoderada sino empolitizada y nos explicaremos qué está pasando.

Luego no es raro que aparezcan maffias como setas.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (12 Ago 2021)

Éste lo ha subido hace muchas horas y ninguno lo habéis querido publicar.



A mí me extraña que Mena conserve esos recibos a menos que guarde también las cintas de las grabaciones de los seguimientos.
Que no sé si tendrán los Royuela.
No se le ha oído a don Santi presumir de ello luego me barrunto que no las tendrán.

Habría que ver si los recibos ésos han sido recuperados de una papelera al descuido (me extraña que estén todos y no falten) o son capturados con el archivo de la cínica del doctor Morín. Pero entonces me extraña que Mena haya conservado los recibos y no las cintas o los informes que seguramente harían a cada magistrado espiado.

También me extraña, pero no tanto, que la policía de Madrid les dejara operar con libertad sin enterarse de lo que estaban haciendo.
¿Por qué no se ocupa del tema Madrid que tienen que desplazar cinco tíos de Barcelona, con el rollo patatero administrativo que lleva consigo el que sean de otra comunidad autónoma?. Perdón, quise decir nazionalidad.

¿Nadie se hizo esa pregunta, o los de Madrid no saben ni lo que tienen entre manos?.

A ver si es que los de Madrid estaban tan en silencio porque se estaban comiendo las uvas de tres en tres como el Lazarillo de Tormes.

Sí, una cosa es la picaresca pero ésto es crimen organizado... , desde el Estado.

Bueno: administración.

"Deep state" que dicen los gringos.
____________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## javvi (12 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Guapa y fatalista su posta don @javvi. ¿Es usté andaluz?



No, no soy andaluz. Digamos que soy un español equidistante (de los cuatro puntos cardinales). Pues sí, es verdad, me ha salido un tanto fatalista. El fragmento que de Marzal que ha seleccionado invita a ello.
En un mundo civilizado los crímenes horrendos se ocultan, no se cometen en la plaza pública y todo indica que nos acercamos a una nueva era en que las élites van a dejar de esconderse. Poco a poco nos van colando por la ventana esa de Overton que ellos tienen el poder y harán lo que les de la gana. La ministra nos recuerda que los niños no son de los padres, quiere decir: son nuestros y los secuestramos cuando se nos antoja. La Casa Real lanza un mensaje muy claro: le da el premio de la Princesita de Asturias a la musa de los satanistas: Marina Abramovic.

Manda cojones que haya tenido que ser un australiano el que haya mostrado en una película la verdad de lo que se encontraron los españoles en Mesoamérica. Me cae bien Mel Gibson.

*sacrifice scene apocalypto*




Porque en España, desgraciadamente, lo que tenemos es esto:


----------



## javvi (12 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Nadie se hizo esa pregunta, o los de Madrid no saben ni lo que tienen entre manos?.



Recordemos el caso del hijo de J. Villarejo que había estafado a un venezolano. No recuerdo ahora por qué, necesitaron la ayuda de la comisaría de Moratalaz. Ellos tienen su propio equipo, bien coordinado después de muchos años. Yo creo que cuando salen de Cataluña les dejan hacer y les echan un cable en cuestiones puntuales.


----------



## javvi (12 Ago 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Pues de película va la cosa, concretamente de una serie de televisión llamada "Billions".
> 
> "Chuck Rhoades (Paul Giamatti), un influyente y ambicioso fiscal de Nueva York, investiga un caso de uso de información privilegiada vinculado al multimillonario Bobby "Axe" Axelrod (Damian Lewis). Axe dirige su propia compañía habiendo empezado de cero, sobrevivió a los ataques del 11 de septiembre y al colapso financiero de 2008, y ahora es el rey de los 'hedge funds' (fondos de inversión privados).
> 
> ...



En esa película falta Javier de la Rosa, el millonario sin escrúpulos con el que tiene que colaborar el subastero. El Pequeño Nicolás sería su mensajero, recadero, relaciones públicas.

Como enlace con un grupo de gente que se la tiene jurada al fiscal estaría la familia de espías de los Perote.



javvi dijo:


> *PEROTE EMPRESARIO*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






javvi dijo:


> *JAVIER PEROTE PELLÓN*
> Otro Perote Pellón, éste tocayo mío. Es un militar y destacado activista pro saharaui junto al también militar *José Ramón Diego Aguirre*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peritta (12 Ago 2021)

Pues ahora me entero que el Mel Gibson es australiano. Ya me parecía a mí que este tío tenía muchos güevos para ser de Holywood.

Sí señor, a mí me pasa lo que a usté mesié, y lo que a los rumanos casados con polacas que se han integrado Aquí, que aún no he decidido de qué parte de España soy.
Ya le digo, no tengo ni equipo de fúrbol-soccer preferido.

Vaya, acaba de publicar una posta. Menos mal porque estaba empezando a levitar y me iba a ir por las ramas.



javvi dijo:


> Recordemos el caso del hijo de J. Villarejo que había estafado a un venezolano. No recuerdo ahora por qué, necesitaron la ayuda de la comisaría de Moratalaz. Ellos tienen su propio equipo, bien coordinado después de muchos años. Yo creo que cuando salen de Cataluña les dejan hacer y les echan un cable en cuestiones puntuales.



¿La comisaría de Moratalaz?. ¿No era ahí donde estaba el Santano, el de la Científica, a última hora de la mañana del 11-M con un juez de guardia (aún no se había nombrado un único instructor de cuatro atentados) esperando recibir la furgoneta Kangoo de Acalá de Henares?.

Pues éso mismo.

Bueno, me voy a regar antes de que haga más calor.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (12 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Pues ahora me entero que el Mel Gibson es australiano



Bueno, en realidad, es un poco lío. Por circunstancias nació en EEUU. La madre era irlandesa. Se fueron a vivir a Australia huyendo del reclutamiento para la guerra de Vietnam y porque el país se estaba volviendo cada vez más inmoral. A final se nacionalizó irlandés. Como no es incompatible, también tiene la nacionalidad estadounidense y la australiana. Mel Gibson es abiertamente católico. Se declara provida y anti eutanasia. Dijo que su película _La Pasíón de Cristo _la dirigió _El Espíritu Santo_, él sólo dirigía el tráfico. A los judíos no les gusto demasiado la película. También se la tiene jurada el colectivo de los gays y lesbianas,. en concreto por unas declaraciones a El País. 

Y sesgada o no, aquí está la información. No he hecho mucho caso a los apartados de su alcoholismo y su bipolaridad. 









Mel Gibson - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org







Peritta dijo:


> ¿La comisaría de Moratalaz?. ¿No era ahí donde estaba el Santano, el de la Científica, a última hora de la mañana de 11-M con un juez de guardia (aún no se había nombrado un único instructor de cuatro atentados) eserando recibir la furgoneta Kangoo de Acalá de Henares?.



Una vez más da usted en el clavo. No había caído. Me toca currarme el tema. Tiene muy buena pinta.


----------



## Debunker (12 Ago 2021)

Estimado @Bimmer tu tesis de la serie "Billions" es nada, humo para lo que es el ER , creo que ni nos damos cuenta de lo que es el ER, el ER es algo como lo que dice javvi y bien traído con la peli de Apocalypto , cuya brutalidad podemos observar en otros pasajes de la historia occidental y oriental, el ER es la mafia de mafias , un ser humano es menos que un perro, el dinero y poder de matar es el valor supremo y como el ER abarca todo tipo de delito criminal y activo todos los días de todos los años que estuvo en activo, por huevos debe haber miles de personas conocedoras de esa mafia aunque no lo conocieran en detalle y todos callando y-o colaborando



javvi dijo:


> Demoledor. La Civilización ha sido un paréntesis que se está cerrando ya



Por cierto la caza de brujas de mel gibson como borracho y bipolar , comenzó con su peli de la Crucificación de Cristo , para mí la mejor película de ese tema, un alcohólico casa muy mal con un bipolar, les sienta fatal el alcohol, no tanto a la mente sino a su estado físico , el corazón se les acelera y creen que se les sale del pecho , no pueden respirar , creen que van a morir y de forma angustiosa. Un bipolar no puede ser alcohólico es incompatible. La propaganda puede con todo. 

Lo de Fernando Trueba es como para deportarlo de España al gran hijo de la gran puta que debe ser su madre, no es que no le guste España, es que es enemigo de España , odia España pues que se vaya y encima le dan premios. 

Lo que hay delante de nuestros ojos es esquizofrenia pura y dura, la ley de educación de Celaá no solo exige el estudio de matematicas con ideología de género (sic) sino que destruye el idioma español y no pasa nada, homosexualizan a los niños y les enseñan a masturbarse a temprana edad, asombroso que aparte de un puñado de países sin influencia, todo el poder político y los del gran poder detrás de ellos, están de acuerdo en llevarnos a la absoluta destrucción de nuestra civilización , por ahí he visto un vídeo de unos atletas negros ganadores de una medalla de oro que, dicen que ellos, los negros, son los héroes de la historia y Alejandro Magno un mierda y son aplaudidos y creídos !viva el BLM ¡, estamos ante la destrucción de las naciones-estados, la destrucción de la heterosexualidad, de la familia, del sentido común, de las religiones tradicionales usando unas contra otras para implantar la nueva religión del NOM, la destrucción de la mujer-madre y toda la feminidad , es un puto caos. Y claro volviendo a tiempos primitivos, no faltan los sacrificios humanos a Moloch , solo que ahora se hacen al estilo Mena.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (12 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Doña @Debunker, su ex puede haber estudiado bellas artes y tal, pero en Japón y por ahí, hay quien estudia caligrafía y dedica a ello su vida.
> Y ya sabe lo meticuloso y lo detallista que es toda esa gente.
> ¿Tanto como para engañar a un perito caligráfico judicial tomado al azar?.
> Pues no sé mamuasé. Pero de la incompetencia de nuestros funcionarios de plantilla todos nos hacemos ya una idea.
> ...



Una pregunta, los datos de las cuentas y depósitos que figuran en la web
Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
Sobre información de cuentas y depósitos bancarios, pueden ser inventados?

-Relación de depósitos bancarios en Venezuela de jueces, fiscales y políticos 

-Relación de depósitos bancarios en Venezuela de jueces, fiscales y 
políticos procedentes del cohecho… 

-Relación de depósitos bancarios en Canadá de magistrados, fiscales y políticos 

-Relación de depósitos bancarios en Canadá de jueces, fiscales y políticos procedentes del cohecho,… 

-Relación de depósitos bancarios en Panamá de magistrados, fiscales y políticos 

-Relación de depósitos bancarios en Panamá de jueces, fiscales y políticos procedentes del cohecho… 

-Querella y denuncias en 2004 ante el TSJC y 
Hacienda por delitos económicos contra el fiscal Carlos Ramos Rubio 

-Denuncias y querella ante el TSJC por delitos económicos al fiscal Carlos 
Ramos Rubio 

-Denuncia ante el TSJC y Hacienda por delitos económicos en 2002 a magistrados, fiscales y políticos 

- Denuncias AEAT depósitos de dinero Nº 6 
-Denuncias AEAT depósitos de dinero Nº 7 
-Denuncias AEAT depósitos de dinero Nº 8 
-Denuncias AEAT depósitos de dinero Nº 9 
-Denuncias AEAT depósitos de dinero Nº 10 
-Denuncias AEAT depósitos de dinero Nº 11 
- Denuncias AEAT depósitos de dinero Nº 12 
- Denuncias AEAT depósitos de dinero Nº 13 
- Denuncias AEAT depósitos de dinero Nº 14 
- Denuncias AEAT depósitos de dinero Nº 15 

-Cuentas Bancarias del año 2003 entre ERC y HB o EH 

-Relación de depósitos bancarios en distintos países de dirigentes de ERC y HB o EH en el año 2003. 

-Relación de pagos e ingresos en cuentas bancarias del dinero procedente de los asesinatos 

-Cuentas en Méjico del fiscal Álvarez Mena, de su mujer y los policías de su equipo 

-Cuentas en el extranjero de magistrados y la 
«denuncia falsa»

-Denuncias 1,2 y 3 en 2004 ante la AEAT de Madrid contra magistrados y políticos por cuentas opacas

-Relación de anotaciones de ingresos encontradas en una libreta con letra 
del fiscal Jiménez Villarejo que hacen referencia a Juan Alberto Belloch 
con ingresos en cuentas de Méjico por asuntos de Galicia. 

- Cuentas del fiscal Mena en UBS Lugano


----------



## javvi (13 Ago 2021)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Una pregunta, los datos de las cuentas y depósitos que figuran en la web
> Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
> Sobre información de cuentas y depósitos bancarios, pueden ser inventados?
> 
> ...



Muy buena pregunta, estos depósitos vienen con su número de cuenta, fecha de apertura, número de sucursal, etc. Todo tipo de detalles. ¿Estas entidades bancarias no tienen nada que decir? Si alguien se inventa todos estos detalles ¿no es denunciable ante los tribunales? ¿por qué callan estos bancos?


----------



## javvi (13 Ago 2021)

*LOS CINCO PODEROSOS ENEMIGOS DE MENA. CARTA DE DESPEDIDA A SU HIJA. *

Cuando Mena está a punto de jubilarse le envía una carta a su hija María Mena Maiques de despedida. Le han crecido los enanos, le han obligado a jubilarse y a exiliarse a Francia: a un casoplón a las afueras de París. La situación debió mejorar tiempo después, y volvió, si es que realmente es verdad que se fue a vivir a Francia.

Mena se despide por carta de su hija. Es una semi confesión. Reconoce que es un corrupto, pero no que es un asesino. Las querellas de Alberto Royuela, al que describe como _excremento de la sociedad, _no le preocupan: están controladas. Curioso que la carta a la hija está escrita con la misma caligrafía que las anteriores, que son las que Mena le está contando a su hija que están escritas por un falsificador contratado por Royuela.

Dice Mena textualmente:

_De la querella no debo preocuparme. Ya me han dicho que se archivará por su falsedad. Sin embargo, tengo sobre el tapete 5 amenazas de gente muy poderosa a la que saqué mucho dinero, que, viendo como se me escapa el poder y mi nombre está en entredicho ante los tribunales, han decidido plantarme cara y me exigen 10 veces lo que pagaron por guardar silencio, pretensión a la que no voy acceder para no sentar el inicio de lo que podría convertirse en un chantaje continuado. _

A estos cinco, que amenazan a Mena, habría que meterlos en la película de @Bimmer. En la porra de Don @Peritta yo apostaría por Javier de la Rosa. El misterio está en los otros cuatro. Quizá sean estos los que han protegido a Royuela durante todo este tiempo. Son gente muy poderosa, según Mena. Quizá alguno de ellos se haya quedado ya por el camino, vía Ruiz.



javvi dijo:


> MARIA MENA MAIQUES
> La sufrida hija del fiscal muerte. Según el expediente adicta a la cocaína. Hasta la encargó a Ruiz que falsificara anónimos de Royuela por si un día se el iba la mano, o a alguno de sus sicarios, que se pudiese acusar a Royuela de su muerte. Le aclara a Ruiz: "ten en cuenta que ganas de sacármela de encima para siempre no me faltan".
> El mismo Mena redacta media docena de mensajes amenazantes para luego culpar a Royuela. Mensajes del tipo: "te dije que iba a acabar con la vida de tu hija María y lo voy a hacer. Pronto su cuerpo aparecerá troceado por diversos contenedores de la ciudad" y otros parecidos al más puro estilo Gore.
> Ya saben ustedes que a Mena no le gustaban los novios de su hija, que debían compartir vicio y además traficar con él.
> ...






javvi dijo:


> *EL B.O.E. DEL 9 DE MARZO DE 1959, FLORENCIO PUJOL, SU SOCIO HEBREO Y ALGUNAS CONEXIONES CON EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA.*
> 
> Santiago Royuela, en uno de sus últimos videos, leía las notas en las que Mena da la orden de espiar a Jordi Pujol Ferrusola, el conocido coleccionista de Ferraris. La habilidad de la familia Pujol para los negocios y para tener roces con la justicia viene de generaciones. Su abuelo Florencio Pujol i Brugat ya tuvo sus propias aventuras con los negocios de alto riesgo. Empezó a hacerse rico con el estraperlo, compró la banca Dorta de Olot. Se hizo socio de *Moisés David Tennenbaum*, un judío polaco, tratante de diamantes, que llegó a España en los años cincuenta. Entraban y salían de Tánger donde especulaban con las divisas. Hasta que les pillaron, el contacto con la banca suiza *Georges Laurent Rivara* llevaba una libreta con más de mil nombres de la más alta sociedad involucrados en la fuga de divisas. Por orden de Franco se publicó en el B.O.E. del 9 de marzo de 1959 los nombres de todos los que tenían que pagar multas por el delito. Algunas llegaban hasta a los dos millones de pts de la época. Había españoles, extranjeros y apátridas.
> 
> ...





http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/CARTA-DESPEDIDA-HIJA.pdf


----------



## Peritta (13 Ago 2021)

Se agradece el resumen don @Eurostreamuno , no me llevo yo mu bien con los .pdf ésos.

Supongo que la mayor parte de esa información la obtiene Martinez Grasa fruto de años de trabajo aunque puede que el señor Alberto haya aportado algo. Sobre todo si son datos sacados de las notas de Mena. Números de cuenta y nombres de bancos-blancos.

de blanquear digo.

No sé por qué le extraña a don @javvi que esas entidades bancarias no digan nada, pero ¿tener que decir?, tienen. Hasta para aburrir a tres o cuatro jueces. 

-¿¡Qué coño es la UDEF!? -decía don Jordi hace unos años. Pero si entonces eran un cuerpo a extinguir -que no sé, que me supongo yo- ahora no deben de quedar ni las raspas.

Es que un periodista entrado en años (langosto en la jerga de malhablados que puebla este foro) como el Martinez Grasa les ha mojado la oreja, por no decir que les ha enmendado la plana porque, la verdad, no han escrito nada

monada.

Y es que la iniciativa privada le da mil vueltas a la pública. ¿Cómo coños no va a ser uno liberal?.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## javvi (13 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No sé por qué le extraña a don @javvi que esas entidades bancarias no digan nada, pero ¿tener que decir?, tienen. Hasta para aburrir a tres o cuatro jueces.



Reconozco mi ignorancia supina en la materia. Pongamos por caso: han falsificado esas cuentas bancarias; se inventan un nº de cuenta. Saben que para hacerlo creíble, el nº de cuenta debe tener once cifras. Y como titular cualquiera de los conocidísimos políticos aparecidos en el ER. Ese nº podría coincidir con el de un verdadero cliente de ese banco, es un problema muy gordo para ese cliente: ¿no deberían ponerse a trabajar inmediatamente el gabinete de abogados que trabaja para el banco? ¿no pondría esto en serio peligro la credibilidad del banco?

La pregunta de Eurostreamuno es muy sencilla, pero muy acertada. Quizá no nos hemos parado a pensar lo suficiente en estos detalles. A mí me parece que este silencio de los bancos es otro punto a favor de la credibilidad del ER. Lo digo ahora que nos hemos vuelto un poco escépticos con las últimas notas que nos ha enseñado Santiago.


----------



## Uritorco (13 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Mel Gibson es abiertamente católico. Se declara provida y anti eutanasia



Digamos de paso que también ha tenido serios problemas con el alcohol (para variar) y es masón (foto). Parece que su filiación data de muy joven. Por no hablar que casi toda su carrera profesional se la debe a cierta "étnia" que no se puede nombrar, muy influyente por aquellas lides.


----------



## Peritta (13 Ago 2021)

Dudo mucho que esos números de cuenta sean falsos.
Lo que sí me barrunto es que esas cuentas ya no existirán ni en la hemeroteca de backups del banco.

A saber qué significa éso de "cuentas floppy".

Quien sí podría hurgar por ahí son los de la UDEF-USA, que parece que sí persiguen el blanqueo, o éso dejan entrever en las películas. Aunque conociendo al género humano me temo que si persiguen el blanqueo será para robárselo.

O confiscarlo si el robo cuenta con el respaldo oficial.
Pero entonces los funcionarios tendrían que repartir con toda la administración no solo con el departamento o la subsección y claro, habría más bocas que callar a base de mordidas.

Lo malo, ya sean honrados o corruptos los de la UDEF-USA, es que los Royuela tendrán que pedir la vez para que se pongan a investigar lo suyo, ya que me barrunto que tienen muchos más casos por delante.

Total que como las cosas de palacio van despacio, lo más probable es que se muera el califa, o se muera el burro, o se acabe muriendo de viejo el morito que juraba en seis o siete liturgias que haría hablar al burro.


PD.- Saca usté a los de las 12 etnias a relucir todo el tiempo don @Uritorco. Cómo se nota que son el "pueblo elegido"

por el Fürer, claro.

Mire, los de las 12 etnias deben de estar a la greña entre sí. Incuso dentro de la misma etnia. Lo que no se puede es generalizar.

Éso de hacer que paguen justos por pecadores es solo prerrogativa divina cuando nos mandan terremotos e inundaciones. Los hombres lo tenemos prohibido, aunque lo mande un cabo con bigotillo.
________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (13 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> PD.- Saca usté a los de las 12 etnias a relucir todo el tiempo don @Uritorco. Cómo se nota que son el "pueblo elegido"
> 
> por el Fürer, claro.
> 
> ...



Parece que usted es el único por aquí que salta como un resorte cada vez que se cita o se menciona este asunto, aunque sea de pasada. Por lo visto, es el único tema del que no se puede hablar. No se ofusque tanto con ese "cabo con bigotillo" que tanto desprecia, desparecido hace 80 años, hombre, y hágalo con los representantes de ese "pueblo elegido", que son los que hasta el día de hoy siguen en la picota por innumerables temas, con unas implicaciones muy profundas en todos los ámbitos de nuestra sociedad, y la mayoría de ellos nada buenos. No le cambie el nombre al acusado.  No se lo tome a mal.

Para subirle el ánimo le dejo con este vídeo cortito que han subido hace un rato.


----------



## Peritta (13 Ago 2021)

¿Que salto como un resorte?, jua, jua, jua, no hay resorte que aguante su insistencia señor. Estoy pensando que cobra por ello.

Vamos, que no me quedan más lanzas que romper con usté, y eso que no las rompo con otros usuarios ni con sus multinikes. 

Yo veo a los judíos como a los masones, que unos tiran para un lado y otros para otro, luego gane quien gane siempre va a encontrar judíos o, si rebusca, siempre va a encontrar a alguien con un cuñado judío a que culpabilizar.

Y aún con todo, si ellos, hasta el que tiene una panadería o trabaja de ingeniero para la Renault, son los únicos promotores del "nuevo orden mundial" la mayor parte de la culpa no sería suya

sino nuestra. 

En cualquier caso yo veo a los british y a los carolingios como bastante más enemigos que éstos. 

___________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (13 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> En esa película falta Javier de la Rosa, el millonario sin escrúpulos con el que tiene que colaborar el subastero. El Pequeño Nicolás sería su mensajero, recadero, relaciones públicas.
> 
> Como enlace con un grupo de gente que se la tiene jurada al fiscal estaría la familia de espías de los Perote.





Peritta dijo:


> Nada, nada don @Bimmer, la realidad supera a la ficción. Por éso no es bueno ser tan peliculero.
> Las películas son mu simplonas.





Debunker dijo:


> Estimado @Bimmer tu tesis de la serie "Billions" es nada, humo para lo que es el ER , creo que ni nos damos cuenta de lo que es el ER, el ER es algo como lo que dice javvi y bien traído con la peli de Apocalypto , cuya brutalidad podemos observar en otros pasajes de la historia occidental y oriental, el ER es la mafia de mafias , un ser humano es menos que un perro, el dinero y poder de matar es el valor supremo y como el ER abarca todo tipo de delito criminal y activo todos los días de todos los años que estuvo en activo, por huevos debe haber miles de personas conocedoras de esa mafia aunque no lo conocieran en detalle y todos callando y-o colaborando



@Peritta @Debunker 

En psicología hay algo que es el primado, Enrique del canal de youtube "Exponiendo la verdad" lo ha pulido más y lo llama "primado negativo", los que se dedican a la ingeniería social lo utilizan para manipular las mentes a través de la memoria implícita mediante videojuegos, series de televisión y películas, se trata de decir la verdad en estos medios bajo argumentos de comedia y/o drama, los foreros de este hilo somos la excepción pero la mayoría de la gente que conoce el ER y lo ignora es por este motivo, para ellos es como si les insultaran a su madre.

Por ejemplo, los millones de espectadores que han visto la serie "Billions" y ven en ella todo tipo de corrupción, si sufren esta manipulación del primado negativo, si en la vida real les hablas de estos temas de lo que se dice en tal serie o película, y les dices que sucede de verdad, no sólo no lo querrán entender y preguntar sino todo lo contrario, se enfadarán y no querrán saber nada sobre el tema porque les afecta a los sentimientos (por lo de la memoria implícita).

A ustedes dos les ha sucedido esto del primado negativo con lo de *las subastas amañadas.*

Por supuesto que el ER es muy grave, más que lo que se muestra en películas, pero por ejemplo lo que se muestra en la serie "Billions" es la normalización de una corrupción atroz, con caras y tonos de voz alegres de los actores pero un guion muy crudo, un fiscal de Estados Unidos extorsionando a gente, yendo de sheriff, teniendo intercambios de favores, de qué nos suena eso en la vida real...

El principal problema que hay en el ER es que tenemos una sola versión y muchos de los seguidores están obcecados en ella, eso es un gran error, no podemos hacer lo mismo que hacen las sectarias del movimiento : "hermana yo si te creo", es mejor la presunción de inocencia que la presunción de culpabilidad, y por supuesto que Mena y compañía tienen más de la segunda que de la primera pero seamos serios, de los Royuela sabemos lo que ellos mismos nos han contado.

Por eso conviene atar cabos y aproximarse lo máximo posible a la verdad, yo he encontrado esa oportunidad en ese paralelismo en ese diálogo entre fiscales en la serie "Billions" en el que *dos fiscales* hablan de *subastas amañadas y testaferros para hacer un intercambio de favores entre un fiscal y un condenado que se libra de prisión por colaborar con el fiscal.*

Así que yo me mojo y apuesto porque la relación de Royuela y Mena ha sido por las subastas amañadas, negocios corruptos, y de ahí pudo ir a más, quién sabe, lo que es seguro es que en algún momento se les torció el "bisnes" y surgió la persecución mutua y el chantaje de los Royuela a Mena porque este último tiene más que callar y esconder que los primeros, eso está claro, igual de claro de que los Royuela están de mierda hasta el cuello.


----------



## Debunker (13 Ago 2021)

En consecuencia de todo lo que ultimamente he leído por aquí y otros lares, Cataluña está hecha unos zorros de difícil comparación, de eso va la independencia de los adoctrinados independentistas, los gilipollas dan de comer a la corrupción más grande del planeta, parece que todos los grandes corruptos del país terminan en Barcelona para hacer su agosto.


----------



## Debunker (13 Ago 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Así que yo me mojo y apuesto porque la relación de Royuela y Mena ha sido por las subastas amañadas, negocios corruptos, y de ahí pudo ir a más, quién sabe, lo que es seguro es que en algún momento se les torció el "bisnes" y surgió la persecución mutua y el chantaje de los Royuela a Mena porque este último tiene más que callar y esconder que los primeros, eso está claro, igual de claro de que los Royuela están de mierda hasta el cuello.




Bueno aceptando que los Royuelas apañaban subastas que según tengo entendido eran de maquinaria, naves industriales de negocios o industrias en quiebra, no hay color con Mena , además de ser una actividad, el de subastero que, no tiene color en cuanto a ingresos como el tráfico de cocaína y otros cientos de "negocios" del Mena.

Trabajé en la inmobiliaria bastantes años, en ese mundillo el tema subastas apañadas se veía como algo normal, ni siquiera se contemplaba como un delito, el que más y el que menos estaba dispuesto a entrar en el tema, lo mismo ocurría con la información privilegiada de calificaciones de terreno, o la corrupción del ayuntamiento dando más metros de construcción de lo marcado por ley en cualquier terreno o parcela. Era algo así como si no lo hago yo, lo hará otro, así que hay que aprovechar. 

Lo de Mena es algo que a mí no me entra en la cabeza, no puedo olvidar el brutal vídeo donde Mena manda a sodomizar a un ladrón para que les diga donde tiene el botín robado, cuando no lo consigue de primeras, le dice al Ruiz que lo follen todo el día y noche hasta que le revienten, hasta Ruiz le pide a Mena parar porque el ladrón está destrozado y listo para un psiquiátrico, pero Mena sigue , ese tío sea quién sea es un muerto en vida , su vida debe ser horrible. Mena es insuperable no, inigualable


----------



## Eurostreamuno (13 Ago 2021)

Fernando Presencia, en su propio nombre y también en representación de ACODAP, denuncia a Felipe González Márquez por intentar sobornar, por medio de Cándido Conde-Pumpido, a tres magistrados del Tribunal Supremo para cambiar el curso de la sentencia de los GAL, dejando fuera del procedimiento al que fuera entonces Presidente del Gobierno de España, Felipe González Márquez, según consta en el expediente correspondiente al recurso 20206/2006, tramitado en la Sala 2 del Tribunal Supremo, con motivo de la querella presentada con fecha 17-4-2006, ante esa misma Sala por D.Alberto Royuela contra el psicópata Mena la cual la Sala 2 no finalizó por jubilación de éste último. 

"El Juez Presencia denuncia a Felipe González por vinculación en el caso de los GAL"


----------



## Eurostreamuno (13 Ago 2021)

Actuaciones de Javier Marzal, Portavoz de la alianza DENUNCIANTES DEL AUTORITARISMO JUDICIAL, relacionadas con el #ExpedienteRoyuela Royuela, con indicación de:

Fecha actuación Órgano Denunciados
Contenido 
-24-3-2021 FGE, 25 autoridades judiciales, archivada el 30-3-21 por existir indicios suficientes de delitos
-9-3-2021 CGPJ, expediente TSJC 17-8-2009.
-12-3-2021 Pte CGPJ, solicita su intervención, la Unidad de Atención al Cliente del CGPJ dijo que no era competente 
- Queja Defensor del Pueblo, el 21-4-2021, la Adjunta Segunda del Defensor del Pueblo, se declaró ilegalmente incompetente
-28-4-2021, queja ante el Consejo de Transparencia y Buen Gobierno, no se ha contestado 
-31-7-2021, ONU, “30 autoridades públicas, judiciales salvo tres”, por encubrir en 2009 y en 2021 que una metamafia, creada en la Fiscalía del Tribunal de Justicia de Cataluña (TSJC), asesinó a 1.128 personas. La denuncia ha sido enviada con copia visible a Transparencia Internacional y a Amnistía Internacional, tanto a las centrales como a la delegación en España.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (13 Ago 2021)

El fiscal Mena ingresa a magistrados en la 
masonería y amenaza a los que no lo hacen 
Notas del fiscal Mena Álvarez dirigidas al sargento García Ruiz para 
ingresar a magistrados en la masonería. Mena utiliza al magistrado 
Santiago Vidal o al presidente del TSJC Guillem Vidal como valedores para el ingreso en la masonería de los magistrados. A su vez, Mena amenaza a 
quienes no quieren formar parte de la misma.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (13 Ago 2021)

Santiago, con la ayuda de Javier Marzal, presenta recurso contra las denuncias de los funcionarios de prisiones. 
"Recurso de Santiago Royuela contra las denuncias de funcionarios de prisiones"


----------



## Uritorco (14 Ago 2021)

Vídeo subido hace una hora.


----------



## javvi (14 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Digamos de paso que también ha tenido serios problemas con el alcohol (para variar) y es masón (foto). Parece que su filiación data de muy joven. Por no hablar que casi toda su carrera profesional se la debe a cierta "étnia" que no se puede nombrar, muy influyente por aquellas lides.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 741304



Eso de la foto no me parece muy convincente. Se reparten de carnets de masonería muy alegremente. No digo que no sea masón, digo que una foto en la que el modelo se tapa media cara no me parece una prueba definitiva. Puede responder a una sesión en la que le hicieron quinientas fotos: ponte así, ahora ponte asá, ahora no sé qué, Y esta foto podría ser una entre tantas.

Decir que este señor le debe su carrera exitosa en Hollywood a cierta etnia es una verdad tautológica. O dicho de otra manera: ¿es posible triunfar en Hollywood sin el consentimiento de esa etnia? No es ningún secreto que esta mega industria del cine es casi cien por cien un invento de esa etnia, que por otra parte, no es ninguna etnia, porque los hay de todos los colores.

También cabe la posibilidad de que Mel Gibson empezase su carrera como todos, pasando por los filtros ya conocidos de los illuminati. y que en un momento determinado recobrase los orígenes católicos que corren por sus venas irlandesas Y a partir de ahí los problemas.

No sé gran cosa de su vida, lo que he leído en la Wikipedia y poco más. Lo que sí puedo decir es que es el único director de cine que se ha aproximado a la verdad de España, describiendo con el lenguaje cinematográfico a qué se dedicaban los simpáticos indígenas. Los aztecas, o méxicas, también eran una etnia minoritaria que se había hecho la más poderosa. La mayoría de los mestizos mejicanos no descienden de ellos, descienden de las etnias que se aliaron a Hernán Cortés contra el tirano Moctezuma.

Y algo de verdad tiene lo que dice Peritta. De hecho, los judíos ultraortodoxos son un grave problema para Israel. Ellos se ven como judíos a secas, y los otros judíos no son verdaderos judíos para ellos. Los israelitas no judíos ultraortodoxos están hartos de ellos. Viven de las subvenciones y no hacen la mili. Además quieren que los demás vivan como ellos, como verdaderos judíos. Les sabotean los crematorios. un judío debe ser enterrado bajo tierra.

Como además paren como conejos, lo mismo que los palestinos: Houston, tenemos un problema. Si los judíos no ultraortodoxos se reproducen a un ritmo occidental, y palestinos e improductivos ultraortodoxos lo hacen como conejos, de aquí a unas décadas serán mayoría y el estado de Israel será inviable.

Recuerdo que leí hace unos años que por primera vez desde la creación del estado de Israel el saldo de entrada y salida de judíos salió negativo. Cada vez hay más judíos hartos de vivir en un constante conato de guerra. Saben que la única solución a ese conflicto pasaría por un genocidio de árabes. Y muchos no están por la labor. Son gente bien formada, que cree en su religión tan poco como nosotros en la nuestra. Emigran a Alemania, Inglaterra, USA, donde piensan que van a encontrar un buen trabajo y van a vivir en paz.

Quizá sea esto lo que explique ciertos atentados (de falsa bandera, alguno que tiene que ver con el ER, pero más con el encubrimiento que con la verdadera autoría) en Europa.

_El rabino principal de Barcelona, *Meir Bar-Hen*, ha lanzado un contundente mensaje a la comunidad judía tras el atentado de Las Ramblas: *“Les animo a comprar una propiedad en Israel. Este lugar está perdido”*. El rabino habla de Barcelona, pero también de España ¿La razón? La escasa determinación de las autoridades españolas para enfrentar el Islam radical.

ttps://okdiario.com/espana/rabino-barcelona-anima-judios-marcharse-atentados-este-lugar-esta-perdido-1256644

El primer ministro israelí, Benjamín Netanyahu, ha hecho este domingo un llamamiento a los judíos del continente europeo para que emigren a Israel, tras los ataques de ayer en Copenhague contra un acto sobre libertad de expresión y contra una sinagoga en los que murieron dos personas --una de ellas un judío de 37 años— y otras cinco resultaron heridas. Las declaraciones de Netanyahu han causado malestar en las comunidades judías europeas. 









Netanyahu anima a los judíos europeos a emigrar a Israel


Tras los ataques de Copenhague, el primer ministro afirma que las agresiones antisemitas seguirán




elpais.com





Poco después del secuestro que segó la vida de cuatro rehenes judíos franceses (Yoav Hattab, Philippe Braham, Yohan Cohen y François Michel Saada), Netanyahu instó a la comunidad hebrea de Francia a que hagan aliá (emigración judía). "El Estado de Israel no es sólo el lugar hacia el que dirigís vuestros rezos, es también vuestra casa. Nosotros os ayudaremos a adaptaros a Israel que es también vuestro país", les dijo. 










El viaje de Netanyahu a París le enfrenta a Hollande


La participación del primer ministro israelí, Benjamín Netanyahu, en la histórica manifestación antiterrorista de Paris ha tensado sus relaciones con el presidente francés François




www.elmundo.es




_


----------



## javvi (14 Ago 2021)

Como continuación me vuelvo a autocitar, hay que insistir, que no se diga que me salgo del tema: El Expediente Royuela.



javvi dijo:


> *JOSEP ARIMANY MANSO Y EL 11M.*
> 
> Oficialmente sí. Y se supone que también participó en el reconocimiento de cadáveres del tsunami de Tailandia el mismo año. Lo dice la Wikipedia, y muchas fuentes más.
> 
> ...





javvi dijo:


> Muchas gracias a ti. Así que conocías al peón negro olasarep/perasalo. ¡Qué tío!
> De nuevo, en los comentarios de LdeP, en el 2009, este ser clarividente ya barruntó que la muerte de Alberto Pindado González (caso 535) no era tan accidental:
> 1._ ¿Qué posibilidades hay que tres meses después del 11-M fallezca en un accidente un senador del PP por la provincia que controla Acebes? ¿Qué posibilidades hay de que el fallecido chocara contra un camión y que no se sepa del conductor y su camión? ¿Qué posibilidades hay de que ahora la hermana del senador fallecido muera por intoxicación junto a toda la familia? Alberto Pindado González, senador del PP por Ávila, muere en 19 de junio de 2004 en un choque contra un camión. A tres meses del atentado, cuando luchan por imponer la mentira oficial del 11-M. Rápidamente dan una versión oficial. “Según las primeras investigaciones”, dicen. En un choque con un camión, como Herrero Tejedor que investigaba el asesinato de Carrero Blanco. De las siguientes investigaciones nunca más se supo. En la versión oficial el culpable es el fallecido. Ni se molestan en decir que datos tienen para echarle la culpa. “EFE - Ávila - 19/06/2004 ha muerto esta mañana en un accidente de tráfico cuando se dirigía a la inauguración de la nueva casa consistorial de Las Navas del Marqués, según han informado fuentes de la Guardia Civil de Tráfico y de su partido El coche en el que viajaba Pindado, un Seat Toledo de color verde, chocó contra un camión a las 11.45 a la altura del kilómetro 17,600 de la carretera CL-505. Según las investigaciones preliminares, el vehículo invadió el carril contrario en una curva, cerca del Alto de Valdelavía, en la que la vía estaba cubierta por la niebla. El coche chocó lateralmente contra un camión articulado, cuyo conductor, F.B.S., de 48 años, resultó herido leve.” _
> Y además, algo que ocurre cinco años después, en el 2009, y que creo que nadie había visto en este foro:
> ...


----------



## javvi (14 Ago 2021)

Y otro más: La Burbuja no me deja meter tres de mis tochos en un solo poste. 



javvi dijo:


> *JOSEP ARIMANY MANSO Y RICARDO NAHMAN (MÉDICO FORENSE DE TEL-AVIV) ¿EL ESLABÓN PERDIDO DEL 11M?
> 
> Cronología de los hechos 11M*
> Entre las 19:30 y las 21:00 - Pasan por el IFEMA, entre otros: El director general de la Policía, Díaz de Mera, el subdirector operativo de la Policía, Díaz Pintado, el jefe Superior de Policía de Madrid, Fernández Rancaño, la subsecretaria de Interior, María Dolores de Cospedal. (Fernando Múgica): en las dependencias del Ifema. Entre algunos mandos de los que allí estaban se corrió la voz de que se les había perdido una mochila con explosivos. Hubo revuelo y nervios durante varias horas... [Se presenta un equipo Tedax con perros a rastrear explosivos.
> ...


----------



## Peritta (14 Ago 2021)

Hay que llamar más la atención sobre el 3 de Abril que sobre el 11-M. Porque los 11-M no los podemos evitar, pero los 3 de Abril...

joer qué vergüenza*.

Sí, he de reconocerlo: me parto la caja según estoy escribiendo, pero no sé si será la griffa ya que no suelo retener el humo pues me los fumo como tabaco y se me apagan y hasta los pierdo por ahí, y entonces no atiza tanto, o será que soy vejete y todo empieza a resbalarme y a darme igual y, claro,

me meo más de la risa que de la próstata.

-"Que se joda quien no lo haya leído" en oposición al "tonto el que lo lea", suelo decir yo.
Y es que lo que en Matrix era azul o rojo, no era una pastilla (los de Holywood son más peliculeros que Mr @Bimmer), sino un documento.

o un CD con muchos documentos.

Bueno, en este foro de salidos -y de salidas, pero la mayoría de ellas me da a mí que vienen a cachondearse- CD puede significar cualquier cosa, y más si tienen costumbre de leer las siglas en ingles. Quiero decir un .mp3 (o por el número que vayan ahora) con muchos documentos.

Yo es que soy vejete y he conocido los diskettes de cinco y cuarto que eran blanditos, bueno, morcillones como la picha de un viejo.

No sé, lo mismo hay diskettes de ésos capturados en la clínica del doctor Morín y no han encontrado los Royuela un computer capaz de leerlos.

Y es que lo caro de los diskettes era lo que contenían y te los dejaban pasar por la frontera los pikolettos de aduanas sin hacer muchas preguntas.

Joer, qué tiempos.

Bueno, me voy a regar porque me he acabado yendo por los cerros de Úbeda, no me manden pescozones por el teclado, que ya me los doy yo solo.

Ustedes dispensen.

________________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

(*) No sé si lo habrá leído don @javvi, pero aquí le dejo el enlace. Lo que pasa es que me da vergüenza repetirme, pero ahí lo dejo para quien no lo haya leído.






Hoy, hace trece años cayó el R78


Sí señor. 3 de Abril. Desaparece el R78 y se instaura el Régimen del 11-M a la chita callando y sin alharacas. Hay quien pone la frontera el 31 de Octubre del 2007 y alarga tres añitos más el R78 cuyo fin algunos lo datamos en el 2004. Los historiadores seguro que tomarán como fecha de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Uritorco (14 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Eso de la foto no me parece muy convincente. Se reparten de carnets de masonería muy alegremente. No digo que no sea masón, digo que una foto en la que el modelo se tapa media cara no me parece una prueba definitiva. Puede responder a una sesión en la que le hicieron quinientas fotos: ponte así, ahora ponte asá, ahora no sé qué, Y esta foto podría ser una entre tantas.



Entonces, nuestra ministra de Igualdad, tampoco es masona ¿no? Hemos de suponer que está posando alegremente para una sesión de fotos de Vanity Fair. Esto debe de ser el consuelo de algunos para no querer ver la REALIDAD.









javvi dijo:


> que por otra parte, no es ninguna etnia, porque los hay de todos los colores.



Pues dejémoslos en "tribu", como ellos mismos se describen, pero eso sí, bien diferenciados de los demás, de los "goyim" (los animales con patas), que eso también les encanta.



javvi dijo:


> De hecho, los judíos ultraortodoxos son un grave problema para Israel. Ellos se ven como judíos a secas, y los otros judíos no son verdaderos judíos para ellos. Los israelitas no judíos ultraortodoxos están hartos de ellos. Viven de las subvenciones y no hacen la mili. Además quieren que los demás vivan como ellos, como verdaderos judíos. Les sabotean los crematorios. un judío debe ser enterrado bajo tierra.



Bueno, estos problemillas domésticos no nos afectan ni nos interesan lo más mínimo a los demás, como tampoco alteran el curso de los acontecimientos pasados y presentes, de los que esa "tribu" es y ha sido protagonista de primer orden, los cuales, estos sí, nos han afectado gravemente a los demás.



javvi dijo:


> Quizá sea esto lo que explique ciertos atentados (de falsa bandera, alguno que tiene que ver con el ER, pero más con el encubrimiento que con la verdadera autoría) en Europa.



Ya que los cita, sobre los atentados de falsa bandera, permítale que le deje el siguiente hilo abierto por mi en el pasado.









Lista de atentados de "falsa bandera" y falsos "crimenes de odio" (¡Pa desternillarse!)


Abundan los casos, demostrados historicamente, de “antisemitismo” fomentado por los propios judíos. De una larga lista entresacaré los que me parecen más significativos de mi archivo personal. Agradezco a todos nuestros eruditos burbujistas que vayan aumentando la lista con nuevos aportes: 1-...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Entonces, nuestra ministra de Igualdad, tampoco es masona ¿no? Hemos de suponer que está posando alegremente para una sesión de fotos de Vanity Fair. Esto debe de ser el consuelo de algunos para no querer ver la REALIDAD.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 742811
> 
> ...




esta perrita cornuda y apaleada no se si es mansona, pero feladora y mala seguro.

Psicoloca de carrera tenia que ser, donde mas locos y rojazos hay. Lo dice uno que casi la tiene y harto esta de gentuza como esta alrededor.


----------



## Sissebuto (15 Ago 2021)

Por fin me animo a registrarme. El principal motivo es dar las gracias a todos los que mantienen vivo este foro. En especial a Javvi y a Peritta. 

Leo este hilo desde hace meses casi a diario, y quiero comunicar que son más leídos de lo que se piensan. Sigo el ER casi desde el principio por el Facebook y no soy el único que publica información en dicho burdel encontrada aquí.
Hoy leyendo, por recomendación pública de, creo que Javvi, el hilo de "ETA y GAL dos tentáculos de la Red Gladio" me encontré un post que habla del asalto al Banco Central y de los abogados de Atocha, y me pareció oportuno ponerlo por aquí. De momento lo copiopego, ya que este es mi estreno en burbuja y no quiero volver atrás para compartir por miedo a perder lo escrito (me identifico con Peritta en la "torpeza" de las tecnologías, espero no se me enfade).
Vuelvo a agradecer a todos los que invierten tiempo en escribir aquí, aparte de los citados, a Bimmer, Uritorco, CesareLombroso, Debunker...me dejo a muchos, disculpen). Sus escritos no caen en saco roto.
Ahí va el post de Swing :

Zetajoy

La red Gladio, con su coartada anticomunista, se monta para controlar las elecciones de 1948.
Incluso aquí se celebra un referéndum con el que se montará la estructura que subsiste hasta la actualidad.
En el referéndum del 47 se vota por la celebración de unas elecciones municipales (1948) que crearán la infraestructura básica de los actuales reinos de Taifas y la sucesión de algún Bribón a título de rey, con lo que Franco tiene asegurada la muerte en la cama.
Don Juan y Franco ya se han entrevistado en alta mar y los chicos del PNV ya han volado simbólicamente la estatua de Mola en el Arenal bilbaíno con la dinamita pasada por el comandante Bisset (capitán Plastic) que entrenó a los que luego mandarían en los primeros etarras en el castillo de Rothschilden 1945. Por orden de Donovan, por supuesto.
Luego la Red Gladio, aparte de dedicarse esporádicamente a hacer atentados de esos que crean tensión, se dedican a la distrubución del narcotráfico en la vía Sicilia-Marsella.
Los encargados de hacerlo, por orden de Angleton, son dos líderes del partido comunista americano, Jay Lovestone e Irvin Brown, narco de la French Connection de Marsella.
Brown que participa en la Operación Bajos Fondos, es el encargado de manejar los sindicatos europeos (en España UGT y el sindicato de la iglesia CCOO) y será uno de los fundadores de Otpor en 1983,cuando aun pedía fondos para controlar a un “terrible comunista”: Miterrand.
Hoy los chicos de Otpor en España se llaman 15M.
Pero el comienzo de todo esto tiene lugar en 1943 y es entonces cuando se hacen planes paralelos para Italia y España.
El mismo Thomas Dewey que encarcela a Lucky Luciano será quien le soltará cuando el capo de Luciano en los sindicatos de los muelles (Anastasia) hunde el Normandía.
El Normandía.;-)
Tienen verdadera pasión por los símbolos.

La mafia contra el fascismo | historia-de-la-mafia-en-usa

El caso es que hacen un paripé y algunos cambian de papeles para que no sea tan cantoso. Herbert Lehman por ejemplo, marcha a Europa con un nuevo cargo muy rimbombante que hoy conocemos por ACNUR y se encargará de los campos de refugiados por donde salen sus “chicos que se han quedado detrás de las líneas enemigas”.
El plan consiste en llevar a Luciano a Italia, sacar a los capos que había metido Mussolini en la cárcel y comenzar el avance desde Sicilia con todo el pais controlado por los capos de la mafia.
Se encargan de ello, Donovan, Frank Wisner e, incluso, algunos personajes de la banda rival: La Charca.
Todo centralizado en Argel, donde está Ike y donde han montado la escuela de espías del general Clark. Allí se encuentran también Carrillo y Ajuriaguerra, haciendo que caigan oportunamente los que tienen que caer.
Pero los planes para Italia y España en ese año de 1943 corren en paralelo.
Siempre lo han hecho, sin tener que referirnos al atentado de los abogados de Atocha (para <b>legalizar</b> el PC), a lo de Montejurra o a lo de Pertur.
Por cierto, uno de los anarquistas del caso Scala, Juan Martinez Gómez, actúa como ultraderechista en el papel que hace en el asalto al Banco Central en el que se pide la libertad de los golpistas del 23F.
A veces da la impresión de que andan escasos de actores;-)

Vamos al momento central de confluencia entre los planes para España e Italia. La mayoría de la documentación son papeles de la OSS desclasificados para que Díaz Herrera pueda decir que los vascos son malos malísimos, posiblemente por algún factor genético;-


----------



## Peritta (15 Ago 2021)

Tiene que ser frustrante para usté el que no salgan judíos en el expediente Royuela.

-Hala, han sido los judíos, no penséis más.

Sí, ya sé que la propaganda va dirigida a los más tontos, pero resulta insultante para cualquier mediana inteligencia señor.
Y cuanto más insista más me va a poner de su parte aunque a mí también me caigan mal los judíos por lo redicho y lo marisabidillo que son.
Bueno, y también liantes.
Pero el extender la culpa a chiquitines (chiquitinas y chiquitinos) y a ancianos, o a los que no han nacido porque aún no han sido ni concebidos, no es más que locura e insensatez, desvaríos de quien se siente dios.

Como ve a mí no me mueve ningún resorte y lo mismo le contesto, pero sin prisas, que le dejo, como a los terraplanistas, ahí, hablando con la pared.

No quiero que tergiverse el tema del hilo, que le veo venir.



¿Lo de taparse el ojo es un gesto simbóloco?. Si fuese con la mano contraria vale, pero ese gesto es muy natural para ser simbólico.
Esa foto lo mismo es de la consulta del oftalmólogo o se la han hecho en el reconocimiento médico de la empresa.
No, no digo que la Irene Montero no sea masona, lo que digo es que por una foto (que también se podría trucar con algún programa de tratamiento de imágenes) no se puede asegurar que lo sea.
Sí, si está con otros masones sobre un suelo ajedrezado y haciendo el mismo gesto, pues sí, sería razonable pensarlo. Pero también puede ser una invitada que quieren atraer a la "hermandad"

y meter en una logia de chicas jijijí.

Si, tiene mucho sentido que sea masona -alguien tendrá que controlarla- pero es más por el cargo que ocupa que por la foto ésa. Si no la tuvieran reclutada no la habrían puesto a la cabeza de ningún ministerio por mu pesao que se hubiera puesto el Tiolacoleta.




Sissebuto dijo:


> Ahí va el post de Swing :
> 
> Zetajoy
> 
> La red Gladio, con su coartada anticomunista, se monta para....



¿Swing es Zetajoy en Burbuja?. ¿Cuántas multinikes más tiene?.

No, si ya me tocó discutir con él en el blog de Luis del Pino, pero de cuando en vez mezcla churras con merinas, u ovejas con cabras, y dice unas tonterías mu gordas. Yo debo de tener el don -o el defecto- de exasperarle, o quizá él se exaspere de modo natural con cualquiera que le lleve la contraria, y gracias a ello se le escapó el dato de que el Santano estaba en la comisaría de Moratalaz con un juez de guardia esperando a la furgoneta Kangoo que traían en una grúa desde Alcalá de Henares.
Después de ello cortó la conversación.

Es para ésto, para que nadie se vaya de la lengua inconscientemente, para lo que valen los mantos de silencio.

Hoy día no me fío ni del Luis del Pino.

________________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (15 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Pues dejémoslos en "tribu", como ellos mismos se describen, pero eso sí, bien diferenciados de los demás, de los "goyim" (los animales con patas), que eso también les encanta.



Independientemente de las teorías de Koestler, a mí me cuesta creer que todos estos pertenezcan a la misma raza:


































Uritorco dijo:


> Bueno, estos problemillas domésticos no nos afectan ni nos interesan lo más mínimo a los demás, como tampoco alteran el curso de los acontecimientos pasados y presentes, de los que esa "tribu" es y ha sido protagonista de primer orden, los cuales, estos sí, nos han afectado gravemente a los demás.



Lo que digo, esa es mi tesis, es justo lo contrario. Y además estaría en consonancia con el hilo que abrió usted de los atentados de falsa bandera. Los problemillas domésticos de esta gente nos afectan a nosotros con sangre real en Atocha y Vallecas y ya con crisis actors y sangre de ketchup en Barcelona.(¿dónde están las imágenes de esas supuesta masacre en Las Ramblas? ¿es que no debía haber cientos de cámaras en un lugar tan turístico?) Son ellos los que están detrás de todo esto. Ya he expresado mi hipótesis del eslabón perdido del 11m. Me autocito insistentemente porque pienso que es importante y nuestros postes suelen quedar en el olvido.


Podré estar equivocado o no, pero trato de dar una explicación racional, geopolítica. Israel va camino de convertirse en un estado fallido. Es una cuestión demográfica.

_Tomemos como ejemplo a los judíos ultraortodoxos (Haredi), la secta judaica más estricta y reaccionaria en su interpretación de las leyes religiosas. Si en 1952 apenas superaban los 30.000, hoy son más de 1.120.000. Han multiplicado su población por 32 en un plazo de setenta años, cifras inauditas para el resto de los países occidentales. Ya representan al 12% de los habitantes de Israel (apenas superaban el 10% una década antes), y las estimaciones más conservadoras disparan sus números al 30% para 2065.

A este ritmo, se convertirán en la minoría mayoritaria.










¿El secreto para remontar la natalidad? Llenarlo todo de mormones, amish y judíos ultraortodoxos


Occidente atraviesa una crisis demográfica sin precedentes. Países como Japón afrontan una decadencia que podría evaporar la mitad de su población a lo largo...




magnet.xataka.com




_
El estado de Israel es inviable si se sigue esa evolución demográfica. Entre ultraortodoxos y palestinos va a llegar un momento en que no va a haber nadie que trabaje y defienda su nación (usurpada, no lo cuestiono). Los palestinos son el enemigo en casa, (al fin y al cabo estaban allí mucho antes de que llegasen todas esas oleadas de judíos) y los ultras están demasiado ocupados con la Torá para hacer otras cosas. Y sus mujeres a criar doce o trece churumbeles.

Desde hace años, cada vez hay más israelíes hartos de un conflicto que no tiene solución, a no ser que haya un holocausto palestino, que emigran a Europa, Estados Unidos, etc. Israel tiene una de las tasas más altas de ateísmo del Mundo. Hay mucha gente allí que quiere vivir en paz. y esto es imposible en Israel. Entonces, esta es mi hipótesis, el sionismo mueve sus fichas. Hay que meterle miedo a todos los judíos que estén pensando en emigrar a Europa: 11m, Las Ramblas, Dinamarca, Francia, etc.

El Plan Andinia sería el plan B. Ya se barajó la idea de poblar La Patagonia como hogar de los judíos en los albores del sionismo. He oído muchos testimonios, tanta del lado chileno, como del argentino, que allí las señalizaciones son bilingües: en español y en hebreo. En la Wikipedia, por supuesto, es una teoría de la conspiración.









Plan Andinia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Tenía una conocida judía (no voy a decir amiga, no vaya a ser que me vuelva yo sospechoso, aunque también es cierto, hablaba con ella de vez en cuando, pero tampoco puedo decir que fuese muy amiga). Me decía que estaba harta y que no quería ir a la sinagoga. (la de Madrid, en la calle Balmes). Allí no se va sólo a rezar. Es un centro de reclutamiento sionista. No permiten posturas tibias: o con nosotros o contra nosotros. Ella, como tantos judíos, era atea, o más bien, yo creo que tenia una religiosidad de estas New Age, ecologista, panteísta. Había hecho la mili en Israel, tenía media familia allí. Pero no se identificaba nada con todo esto, estaba harta de que siempre se tuviese que hablar del Holocausto (u Holocuento, como ustedes prefieran). Créame, los judíos también lo pasan mal. Están siempre en esa dialéctica con o contra nosotros. Y quedarse en medio es muy incómodo. 

Curiosamente, la dialéctica fuera-dentro del Guetto, se ha reproducido en Israel. Ahora los judíos del Guetto son los ultraortodoxos y los de fuera del Guetto: los judíos israelíes no ultraortodoxos, (falsos judíos para los que viven en el Guetto). ocupan el mismo lugar que los cristianos en otras épocas.


----------



## javvi (15 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> (*) No sé si lo habrá leído don @javvi, pero aquí le dejo el enlace. Lo que pasa es que me da vergüenza repetirme, pero ahí lo dejo para quien no lo haya leído.



No se preocupe, no es el único que se autocita. Y tenemos que hacerlo, porque además el buscador de palabras de Burbuja es una M. pinchada en un palo, funciona cuando le da la gana.
Si no lo hacemos, todo nuestro trabajo es en vano. Hay que ir recuperando cosas de páginas anteriores perdidas en el olvido, o incluso de otros hilos, que al final todos los caminos, o todos los hilos, conducen a Roma, o a Leganés.

Volviendo a su teoría del 3 de abril. ¿Recuerda a Michael Boor o Voor? ¿el de las llamadas a Mequinenza y al puesto de la GC de Caspe? El vídeo ha desaparecido, le pregunté a él en su canal y me dijo que lo había borrado él mismo porque ya bastantes líos y pleitos tenía. Se puede escuchar parte que reproduce el propio Santiago en su canal. 



Yo ya conocía a Michael Boor de hace unos años: tocaba temas interesantes como el del 11m. Solía intervenir en los comentarios del canal. Le chaparon el canal, y pasado un tiempo lo relanzó con V: Michael Voor. 

Ya sé que a algunos foreros no les hicieron gracia las llamadas. Yo reconozco que me reí mucho. Me cae bien. Por cierto que alguien le avisó de que le seguíamos desde este hilo y nos respondió en un vídeo. A partir del minuto 19. El primer aludido es usted. Después voy yo a partir del 20:57. Tigershark entra en el 25:49. Después Iñigo Montoya y otros. 




Él tiene una teoría sobre el 3 de abril y acontecimientos paralelos. Yo, como muchos, pensaba que todo eso no era más que teatro. Cierre de archivo, eliminación de unos cuantos moros molestos y un poco de teatrillo, el día anterior: el 2 de abril, con lo de la preparación del atentado al AVE a la altura de Mocejón (Toledo).









El hallazgo de una bomba bajo la vía del AVE en Toledo paraliza el servicio entre Madrid y Sevilla


Acebes apunta "con cautela" que el explosivo coincide con el del 11-M




elpais.com





Según Boor, aquello era algo más que teatro. Estaban presionando a Aznar para que aceptase el Tiempo Nuevo que proclamó Iñaki Gabilondo. (el PP de Rajoy, que en la medida que se resistió recibió un helicopterazo, y parece ser que se pactó todo ya en Méjico). Aznar se resistió al principio: 

_No vamos a cambiar de régimen ni porque los terroristas maten ni para que dejen de matar... No hay negociación posible ni deseable con estos asesinos... Quien decide es el pueblo español.

Tiempo nuevo_

Es decir, que según Boor, (y si no me ha convencido del todo, casi). Los amagos de atentados hubieran sido algo más que amagos, se hubieran vuelto reales y habrían matado a más gente hasta que Aznar se doblegase. Ahora mismo no sé cuál es el vídeo en el que explica esta teoría, cuando lo encuentre lo posteo. 
_

_


----------



## javvi (15 Ago 2021)

Sissebuto dijo:


> Por fin me animo a registrarme. El principal motivo es dar las gracias a todos los que mantienen vivo este foro. En especial a Javvi y a Peritta.
> 
> Leo este hilo desde hace meses casi a diario, y quiero comunicar que son más leídos de lo que se piensan. Sigo el ER casi desde el principio por el Facebook y no soy el único que publica información en dicho burdel encontrada aquí.
> Hoy leyendo, por recomendación pública de, creo que Javvi, el hilo de "ETA y GAL dos tentáculos de la Red Gladio" me encontré un post que habla del asalto al Banco Central y de los abogados de Atocha, y me pareció oportuno ponerlo por aquí. De momento lo copiopego, ya que este es mi estreno en burbuja y no quiero volver atrás para compartir por miedo a perder lo escrito (me identifico con Peritta en la "torpeza" de las tecnologías, espero no se me enfade).
> ...




Muchas gracias por la parte que me toca. Se agradece sinceramente el apoyo. Sí, fue yo quien recomendó ese hilo de Gladio. Recomiendo el hilo, no necesariamente todo lo que dice Swing, no hay que olvidar a sus interlocutores, que son también de nivel alto, incluido Peritta que también participa con herculeana constancia en este hilo. Hay puntos de conexión entre ambos hilos: por ejemplo, lo del asalto al Banco Central, Alberto Royuela fue uno de los acusados sin ninguna prueba.


----------



## javvi (15 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Tiene que ser frustrante para usté el que no salgan judíos en el expediente Royuela.
> 
> -Hala, han sido los judíos, no penséis más.



Que yo recuerde está el tal Cohen de los frigoríficos. Pero está entre las víctimas, no entre los verdugos. Aunque tampoco creo que fuese del todo limpio si colaboraba con Mena en el usufructo de sus frigoríficos. Algo tenía que saber de por qué se sacaba ese sobresueldo. Otra cuestión es que a Mena no hay más que toserle para que le dé el recado a Ruiz de que te envíe al camposanto. 

Después está la conexión de Arimany y su amigo hispanoisraelí. en el 11m. Pero eso no es más que mi teoría. 

¿O la nuestra?


----------



## Peritta (15 Ago 2021)

¿El de los frigoríficos es judío?.
Qué cosas.
Sí, en el video que les dedicó don Santi decían que guardaban allí droga, pero para mí que son una pieza importante para llenar las fosas. Fijo que allí hacían escala los "inquilinos". Pero son fosas clandestinas, no fosas comunes coño.

Las de Katyn tampoco eran comunes aunque sí multitudinarias, que bien que escogían a los "inquilinos" y allí no enterraban a cualquiera.

-Joer, pues menudo esfuerzo.

Iba a poner el video de Mecano de No es Serio este Cementerio, pero creo que nos mete más en el ambiente este otro corrido perrón:




Muchas gracias don @javvi por haber publicado el video del Michael Boor ése donde me cita, jua, jua, jua. No vea qué inyección de autoestima. Hurgaré por ahí a ver qué dice. Pero para mí este tío es nuevo.
Tampoco me he pasado por el canal de la Matrix ésa, que también se asoma por aquí y no solo le echa güevos, sino que a veces escribe. Total que también le debo visita pero no me gusta lo de la bocinita, aunque entiendo que será cosa de youtubers o del lenguaje del gremio.


Bueno, ahora tengo que hacer, luego echaré parrafada.
Pero sabed hermosos míos, que cuanto más diga, más rato me cuesta elaborarlas. No se crean que contraer la información en poco párrafo es fácil. 

___________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (15 Ago 2021)

Ultimo vídeo, 



El Diestro lo cita o articula así: 

"

Lo primero que íbamos a decir en este artículo es que la información que acaba de sacar a la luz Santiago Royuela Samit a través de su canal de YouTube nos ha dejado de piedra. Pero la triste realidad es que esto no es así, ya no nos sorprende absolutamente nada toda la información con la que nos vamos encontrando y que está siendo denunciada en lo que ya se conoce popularmente como Expediente Royuela.

Y es que atentos porque en la documentación que acaba de desvelar Santiago Royuela se nos muestra que Margarita Robles estuvo, presuntamente, implicado en el narcotráfico cuando era magistrada del Tribunal Supremo, todo empezó, para ser exactos, en el año 2005. Y lo que revela esa documentación es que gracias a esa implicación, Robles recibía enormes pagos quincenales por parte del fiscal Mena como pago a los servicios prestados.

Esta información que se está revelando sobre la actual ministro de Defensa es absolutamente escandalosa y en un país normal merecería, al menos, una explicación. Para empezar, todo esto debería ser investigado por parte de las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado y determinar si es cierto, o no."









#ExpedienteRoyuela saca a la luz una documentación sobre Margarita Robles que en un país normal haría caer a todo el gobierno - El Diestro


#ExpedienteRoyuela saca a la luz una documentación sobre Margarita Robles que en un país normal haría caer a todo el gobierno




www.eldiestro.es






Lo sorprendente es que tras muchos meses de continuas denuncias por parte de la familia Royuela aquí no pasa nada. Pocos son los medios de comunicación que se hacen eco de lo que se está denunciando. Los directamente acusados por parte de los Royuela siguen tan campantes por la vida como si nada hubiera pasado. Y algo mucho más extraño, ni siquiera les rebaten ante tanta documentación como están sacando, ¿por qué?

Empieza a ser ya imperiosamente necesario que empiece a haber explicaciones y consecuencias de todo esto y, de ser falso, que denuncien a los Royuela. Eso sería lo normal, ¿no les parece?


----------



## Eurostreamuno (15 Ago 2021)

Cantidades percibidas por Margarita Robles, entre febrero de 2005 y octubre de 2008, del criminal Mena por facilitar nombres y contactos en Holanda para distribución internacional de droga. El porcentaje de Margarita era del 20%, equivalente a 5.205.000 €, luego el total que percibió la banda fue de 26.025.000 euros "Margarita Robles estuvo implicada en una red internacional de narcotráfico del fiscal Mena."


----------



## javvi (16 Ago 2021)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Cantidades percibidas por Margarita Robles, entre febrero de 2005 y octubre de 2008, del criminal Mena por facilitar nombres y contactos en Holanda para distribución internacional de droga. El porcentaje de Margarita era del 20%, equivalente a 5.205.000 €, luego el total que percibió la banda fue de 26.025.000 euros "Margarita Robles estuvo implicada en una red internacional de narcotráfico del fiscal Mena."



*¿ES HOLANDA UN NARCOESTADO?*

Según la propia policía holandesa sí lo es, o lleva camino de serlo.

_La Asociación de la Policía Holandesa (NPB, por sus siglas en inglés) envió al Parlamento un controvertido informe en el que asegura que las autoridades son incapaces de combatir el surgimiento de una "economía criminal paralela" y hechos asociados a organizaciones delictivas.


La aseveración contrasta con las cifras del gobierno, que sugieren que, en los últimos nueve años,* la criminalidad en Holanda ha disminuido en un 25%*, de acuerdo con datos del Ministerio de Justicia.
Sin embargo, la NPB opina que estas cifras obedecen a que muchas personas no denuncian los incidentes de los que son víctimas, por lo que los registros oficiales no reflejan la situación real._

_ Así mismo, consideraron que la libertad del consumo de marihuana en los conocidos coffee shops y la legalidad de la prostitución han incidido en la proliferación de pandillas y organizaciones delictivas a las que la policía no tienen la capacidad de responder.

Alega, además, la existencia de una "*economía paralela", basada en el tráfico de drogas

*Un informe de 2016 de la Europol, la policía de la Unión Europea, y del Observatorio Europeo de las Drogas y las Toxicomanías consideró que Holanda era el principal núcleo del tráfico de estupefacientes en ese continente. 

En una entrevista publicada a inicios de mes en la prensa holandesa, el jefe de la policía de Ámsterdam, Pieter-Jaap Aalbersberg, denunció, además, un aumento en el número de sicarios, quienes, en su opinión, estaban dispuesto a matar por unos US$3.600. 

"Un narcoestado es un país donde se produce y/o comercian a gran escala drogas prohibidas. Esta definición, sin duda, se aplica Holanda", 

"La escala de la producción de marihuana y drogas sintéticas es enorme. Y luego está también la importación y el tránsito de cocaína a través de los puertos"

*"En todos los países del mundo, las pandillas intentan crear una economía paralela para facilitar sus oportunidades comerciales delictivas"* 









Por qué la policía de Holanda cree que el país se está convirtiendo en un "narcoestado" y qué hay de cierto en ello - BBC News Mundo


Un polémico informe de un sindicato de la policía holandesa asegura que el país se está convirtiendo en un "narcoestado". La acusación destapó la polémica y puso en el foco la situación de las drogas en un país considerado entre los más tranquilos y liberales del mundo.




www.bbc.com




_

L_os *delincuentes*, advierte el informe, aprovechan esta situación para "convertirse en *empresarios ricos* con intereses en la industria hotelera y el mercado de la vivienda" y están convirtiendo Holanda es un "narcoestado", donde el tráfico de drogas prospera y la mayoría de los grupos delictivos "campan a sus anchas", en opinión de esos expertos

La NPB, que alerta de que el *abuso sexual* es un "problema social subestimado", advirtió de la sobrecarga que también supone la trata de personas, la pornografía infantil y la distribución de vídeos pornográficos no autorizados. 









El informe policial que habla ya de Holanda como 'narcoestado'


Holanda cumple "muchas características de un narcoestado". Así de rotunda se mostraba esta semana la Asociación de Policía Holandesa (NPB) en un in...




www.20minutos.es




_
*Holanda, uno de los principales productores de drogas sintéticas del mundo*

_El narcotráfico puede permearlo todo, si se le deja espacio. Holanda ha pasado de ser el tolerante paraíso del uso recreativo de las drogas a convertirse en uno de los mayores exportadores de estupefacientes sintéticos.

la cannabis que se vende en los "coffee shop” proviene de una producción y tráfico ilegal por décadas tolerado en Holanda, que ha permitido el desarrollo de grupos de delincuencia organizada que han encontrado ahí un paraíso no sólo para la producción ilegal de cannabis sino también para la producción de otras "drogas duras”. 

Tops señaló que Holanda, actualmente es productor y distribuidor de todo tipo de drogas: cannabis, drogas sintéticas, éxtasis y metanfetaminas, cocaína y heroína. "Tenemos un alto nivel de producción y distribución de drogas… Producimos en Holanda cannabis, marihuana y drogas sintéticas, lo cual es por decirlo así, la ‘especialidad de la casa'”. 

"Una pastilla de éxtasis que es producida en Holanda por cerca de 20 centavos de euro, es vendida por un narcomenudista en las calles de Australia, en Sydney por ejemplo, en 18 euros”, explicó el experto. 

Holanda, uno de los principales productores de drogas sintéticas del mundo | DW | 27.11.2019_


----------



## Peritta (16 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Después está la conexión de Arimany y su amigo hispanoisraelí. en el 11m. Pero eso no es más que mi teoría.
> 
> ¿O la nuestra?



Pues puede que sí. Mira tú por dónde van a salir los judíos.
En cualquier caso muchas gracias, no había mirado al forense israelí como posible compinche del Arimany. Yo le tenía más por rival o competidor, como Admunsen y Scott, pues ambos quieren mezuconear y mangonear en las autopsias de los muertos mataos, que no accidentaos, del 11-M.
El israelí hace el amago, pero el Arimany se presenta en Madrid sin más miramientos y sin que nadie le hubiera llamado.

¿Pueden los funcionarios abandonar su puesto de trabajo sin encomendarse a Dios ni al diablo, o éste cobraba dietas por desplazamiento y plus por estar de comisión de servicio?. ¿Hay datos en los archivos y podemos saber si le enviaron y quién, o la ocurrencia de venir a Madrid fue de motu propio?

Y menos mal que entonces había funcionarios no corrompidos y una administración que aún no se había echado a perder del todo, de modo que la doctora Baladía se pudo imponer y hacer ella, con su equipo y sin "ayuda" externa, las autopsias, y así y gracias a ella nos pudimos enterar de que no había suicidaos en los trenes con los calzoncillos puestos por capas en vez de por pares, ni metralla en las bombas.

¿Qué nos pasa a los espaniards que de un tiempo a esta parte son las mujeres a las que les cuelgan los güevos (con diéresis) con más mérito y empaque que a los varones?.

Luego pasó lo del 3 de Abril y no sé si habría tomado posesión el nuevo gobierno salido de las elecciones del 14 de Marzo, pero recuerdo al Jose Antonio Alonso decir que no iba a descansar hasta dar con los profanadores de la tumba del GEO Torronteras y ahí estuvo el hombre hasta que se murió, de cargo en cargo y sin descansar.
El hecho es que mandaron a la doctora Baladía a casa, por no decir a tomar por culo, con cajas destempladas (de malas maneras para quien no conozca la expresión).

España no está preparada para saber la verdad del caso 11-M -dijo el Gómez Pftalato Bermúdez... y se dejó la sentencia abierta.

Pues nada, que habrán sido los extraterrestres, ...por si alguien dice que a esta historia le faltan aliens.

_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (16 Ago 2021)

*CASO 594: LUIS COHEN MACÍAS. FRIGORÍFICOS MULTIUSOS.*

Es un encargo de Mariano Fernández Bermejo, aplicación del código 1017, que quiere decir que le vayan haciendo un hueco en el camposanto. La operación se ejecuta el 10/9/03.

El apellido Cohen es 100 % judío, de eso no cabe ninguna duda. Macías parece ser que también. Es de origen sefardí.

_Es un apellido de origen judio-sefardí, asentado en el norte de España (Asturias y Galicia). Tras la Reconquista de España, se extendió en Castilla y Extremadura. A partir de la expulsión de los judíos por los Reyes Católicos, en 1492, pasó a Europa, Marruecos y América.

Viene de la voz hebrea machiah: "el Mesías". Es el mismo origen de Matías o Mateo, que significan "don de Dios". 






Escudo del apellido Macías


Descubre el escudo del apellido Macías. Descubre su origen y significado. Plusesmas.com




www.plusesmas.com




_
·El hecho de que se llame Luis, de origen germánico, y no los típicos Samuel, David o Isaac, denota que, muy probablemente, a pesar de sus orígenes, sus padres no practicasen la religión de los candelabros. A lo que se añade la nota de Ruiz, que dice que se celebró una misa funeral en la parroquia Madre del Divino Pastor.

Luis Cohen se casó con una mujer de origen vasco navarro, puesto que sus hijos se apellidaron Cohen de Inza, e Inza es apellido de origen navarro. Como Enrique Múgica Herzog, se puede decir que son judeovascos.

Por sus nombres los dos hijos siguieron la línea cristiana: Luis y José María, y la hija la hebraica: Abigail que en hebreo quiere decir _El padre salta de júbilo_, _Gozo del padre_ o _Fuente de alegría_
O, al menos, esto es lo que dice la Wikipedia (a mí que me registren).









Abigaíl (personaje bíblico) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Los hermanos Cohen de Inza son también socios de una inmobiliaria con sede en la calle Claudio Coello 95, cerquita de donde voló el almirante (104)






Hermanos Cohen de Inza C.B. | Madrid | Comunidad de Madrid | VISTA CASA


Hermanos Cohen de Inza C.B. residente en Calle Claudio Coello, 95 - 4 Dr; 28006 Madrid, España; español: agentes inmobiliarios y administradores de fincas, catalan: agents immobiliaris i administradors de finques.




www.visitacasa.com






Según su esquela era ingeniero industrial y director de la empresa _Lamberet España_ El resto de los datos coinciden con la nota de Ruiz.









ABC MADRID 21-09-2003 página 80 - Archivo ABC


80 1 Esquelas Generales y DOMINGO 21 9 2003 ABC PRIMER ANIVERSARIO DON JUSTO YUGUERO BALTASAR DOCTOR EN CIENCIAS FÍSICAS FALLECIÓEN MADRI... - Archivo ABC




www.abc.es





_El 10 de setiembre falleció en Madrid Luis Cohen, Director General de Lamberet Vehiculos Frigorificos.

Desde el año 1988, fecha en la que inizio su relacion laboral con el grupo Lamberet, se dedico a construir una lazo de confianza extraordinaria tanto con sus clientes como con sus colaboradores franceses y españoles.

Su trabajo y su gran profesionalidad se han concretizados en un exito excepcional ya que Lamberet ha vendido mas de 3500 semi-remolques en España con una penetracion del 20 % aproximadamente en vehiculos industriales y semi-remolques frigorificos. Siempre dispuesto al favor de sus clientes, ha sabido tambien crear una red post-venta para estar todavia mas cerca de ellos y haciendo confianza a la marca Lamberet._









HA FALLECIDO LUIS COHEN, DIRECTOR GENERAL DE LAMBERET VEHICULOS FRIGORIFICOS







www.transporte3.com






Con el nombre de Luis Cohen Macías hemos encontrado un pleito en el año 2.000 con el «Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria, Sociedad Anónima» contra él mismo, la empresa «M-30, Sociedad Anónima» y el matrimonio Carlos Enzo Marchini Bravo y doña Marta Matilla Cortina.

El motivo del pleito es la finca_ Entrecaminos_ situada en el término municipal de Collado Mediano, provincia de Madrid.



https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2000/04/19/pdfs/B05414-05415.pdf



Si este Luis Cohen Macías es el del caso 594, se codeaba con la flor y la nata de lo bueno y lo mejor, otra familia de rancio abolengo más en el ER: la del matrimonio Marchini Matilla. Siguiendo el árbol genealógico de los Marchini Bravo nos encontramos abundante sangre azul.

Por la parte de los Bravo nos encontramos con el marquesado de la Casa Pombo. A su vez están emparentados con los López de Hierro, incluyendo al marido de la pepera María Dolores de Cospedal. Este señor: Ignacio López de Hierro ,da para un hilo entero. Las cloacas de las cloacas. Muy allegados él y su mujer al comisario Villarejo. Conexiones, también, con Jordi Pujol Ferrusola. Investigado por el CNI, etc.











Las imputaciones de Cospedal y su marido sacuden la investigación en el Congreso del ‘caso Kitchen’


La comisión parlamentaria acuerda aplazar la declaración de la exdirigente del PP tras su citación como investigada por el espionaje ilegal a Bárcenas




elpais.com












A LA SALA SEGUNDA DE LO PENAL DEL TRIBUNAL SUPREMO - PDF Descargar libre


A LA SALA SEGUNDA DE LO PENAL DEL TRIBUNAL SUPREMO Gonzalo Luis Fontenla Vázquez, con DNI T, funcionario del centro penitenciario de La Lama (Pontevedra) sobre los 193 asesinatos cometidos en 4




docplayer.es













Family tree of x María Bravo Dunipe


Discover the family history of x María Bravo Dunipe.




gw.geneanet.org













Family tree of x Enzo Marchini del Campo


Discover the family history of x Enzo Marchini del Campo.




gw.geneanet.org







http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/501-600.pdf


----------



## Peritta (17 Ago 2021)

Joer, lo que tarda en descargarse el puto .pdf. Me rindo.

Don @javvi, cuando yo hablaba de cámaras frigoríficas yo hablaba de éste:




Hurgaré a ver quién es el Cohen ése, pero no me diga que todos los Macías son judíos, porque también tendrían que serlo todos los Sevillano o Castellano, o los que tienen un apellido toponímico o gentilícico, porque el nombre del lugar fue tomado como tal por muchos judíos

y por no judíos también coño.


Algunos parece que estáis obsesionaítos.

¡Ah!. Y no me creo una mierda de éso de los haplogrupos y tal porque no hay estadísticas nacionales ni regionales ni ná. Los que tienen el ADN hecho son cuatro gatos, como para ponerse a generalizar a lo loco y mucho menos elaborar mapas que dicen que los franceses son así y los alemanes asá, o los andaluces ésto y los catalanes lo otro.

El análisis del ADN debe de ser caro y no se lo harán a cualquiera. Incluso habrá estafadores que los harán como otros hacen cartas astrales, para que el cliente salga contento. Nada, nada, de momento no hay suficientes datos, todo es propaganda.


___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (17 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Joer, lo que tarda en descargarse el puto .pdf. Me rindo.
> 
> Don @javvi, cuando yo hablaba de cámaras frigoríficas yo hablaba de éste:
> 
> ...



Ese es otro caso. A Cohen (594) lo liquidan en el 2003. A Ignacio Cucurella Bruna (088) y a su socio Pedro Bretón Sánchez (200) los liquidan en el 2005.
La empresa de Cucurella y Bretón parece más bien una pyme. Lo de Cohen es de más envergadura, era el presidente de la delegación española de una empresa francesa bastante potente de vehículos frigoríficos: Lamberet.

En el caso de Cucurella y su socio Bretón, hay que tener en cuenta que no eran oficialmente socios, si no hubiese sido muy sospechoso, teniendo en cuenta que los liquidan con un sólo día de diferencia.

Según la ficha del registro civil, Cucurella fallece el 24 de enero del 2005 en su domicilio. Y su socio, Bretón. el día siguiente, el 25, en la clínica Teknon (se debería tomar nota también sobre esta empresa, quizá no sepan nada de las fechorías de Mena, o quizá sí)

Días después de la muerte de Cucurella, la familia publica en La Vanguardia (7 de febrero) un anuncio en el que dan las gracias por los que fueron a despedirse del difunto y anuncian que el próximo 12 se celebrará una misa por su alma.

_La família d'Ignasi Cucurella Bruna vol expressar el seu profund agraïment a tots els familiars i amics que tan afectuosament van venir a despedir-lo (en especial a Jaume Fusté Garí i família). Aprofitem l'oportunitat per informar-vos que el proper dia 12 de febrer, a les 20 hores, a la parròquia de Sant Eugeni I Papa (carrer Comte Borrell, 307, cantonada Londres), se celebrarà una missa en la seva memòria. Pregueu per la seva ànima 







Edición del lunes, 07 febrero 2005, página 42 - Hemeroteca - Lavanguardia.es


Previsualiza el ejemplar de La Vanguardia - Hemeroteca - Lavanguardia.es




hemeroteca.lavanguardia.com




_

Lo raro es la nota de Pedro Bretón Sánchez que dice:

_Es íntimo colaborador de Ignacio Cucurella su mano no confesable para los negocios no confesables del "catalán inmaculado". Debes eliminarle también, con él corremos el mismo peligro que con Cucurella, Son uña y carne ese par de cabrones._

Lo suyo hubiera sido una sola nota en la que Mena le encarga eliminar a los dos socios. ¿cuánto tiempo ha pasado entre una nota y la nota? la duda que tengo es si Cucurella ha sido ya eliminado cuando Mena escribe la nota de Bretón. Si es así, no han pasado más de 24 horas entre las dos notas y es un poco raro que no hayan matado a los dos pájaros de una sola nota.

También cabe la posibilidad de que Mena le dejase a Ruiz la nota de Cucurella en el cajón y al día siguiente se acordase del socio y le pusiese otra nota como diciendo: no te olvides de cargarte también al socio.

El caso es que la empresa de Cucurella _Frigoríficos comerciales S.A. _continuó en manos de la familia. Parece ser que se quedó en el cargo su hijo Diego Cucurella Roteta.






Actos inscritos de FRIGORIFICOS COMERCIALES SA en el BORME


Información GRATIS de FRIGORIFICOS COMERCIALES SA con NIF/CIF A08005712. Administradores, depósitos de cuentas, actos publicados en el BORME.



www.infocif.es





La viuda de Cucurella falleció el 28 de abril del año pasado.









ANA ROTETA FUSTÉ : Fallecimiento


Ana Roteta Fusté Vídua d'Ignasi Cucurella Bruna Va morir cristianament i en pau el passat 28 d'abril del 2020, a Barcelona. Els seus fills, l'Ignasi, el Diego i la Pili; i nets, l'Ignasi i l'Anna, us demanem als que l'estimàveu que la porteu al vostre cor i que pregeu per ella. Tanmateix, i...




enmemoria.lavanguardia.com





Yo no tengo ni idea de estas cuestiones de los apellidos. Pongo la información que encuentro en la red. Se suele decir que apellidos como Toledano y Garzón son de origen sefardí. ¿esto quiere decir que todos los que se apelliden así son descendientes de judíos? no lo sé. Es posible que haya una alta probabilidad, pero no es 100% seguro. Puede haber Toledanos y Garzones que desciendan de cristianos sin una gota de sangre hebrea. No tengo una idea clara de este asunto.

Lo que es cierto es que muchos se quedaron. Al contrario que en otros reinos, a las personas de religión judía no se las expulsó irremediablemente en 1492. Les dieron a elegir: o renegaban de esa religión, o se iban.

Otra cuestión es que, entre los que se quedaron, dicen que muchos se convirtieron en criptojudíos. ¿se puede mantener el criptojudaísmo, generación tras generación, siglo tras siglo, hasta el XXI? Quizá nos pueda informar el forero @Uritorco. Tampoco soy experto en esta materia.

Lo de su ordenador es un desastre que supera al de Pearl Harbor. No sé qué sale más barato: un formateo en condiciones, o un portátil nuevo, que los hay muy baratos mientras su pretensión no sea llenarlo de jueguecitos de la Play Station. . Sólo de pensar en su lucha con los pdfs me angustio.


----------



## Peritta (17 Ago 2021)

En EE.UU. tienen la ley de la única gota y para ellos eres negro aunque solo tengas a uno de tus tatarabuelos negro.
Y éso mismo, con los judíos, les pasa a nuestros nazis de plantilla.
Yo no. Yo distingo a un tostao de un tiznao y de un torrao, y para mí hay mulatos claritos y oscuritos, y zambos y cuarterones, en fin, que no puedo negar lo que veo. No puedo llamarles a todos "coloured" (racializados en neolengüés).

Éso es cosa de herejes deterministas centroeurpeos que piensan que todo está escrito en los genes o en la biblia.

No sé si habrá una logia judía que escriba protocolos de ésos, y que negocie y comercie -y rivalice y se pelee- con una logia vaticana, aunque no descarto que de éstas haya dos o tres, con la logia de obediencia escocesa y con la hermandad francesa o las muchas logias norteamericanas.
Tampoco descarto que anden en tratos y componendas con otras sociedades secretas a las que tan aficionados son tanto árabes como chinos

o éso daban a entender las películas de Bruce Lee.

Grupos de presión si no le gusta el vocablo maffia o logia.

Y también admito que la logia judía ésa sea mu mala-malisma y que pretenda dominar el mundo y si no, como Hitler, destruirlo.
Pero coño, en esa logia sionista no dejarán entrar a todo el mundo y la mayoría de los judíos no tendrá nada que ver joer. Es por éso que digo que algunos están obsesionaítos.


Pues sí don @javvi, el Cohen ése es más empresario, quiero decir más grande, pero para asuntos truculentos donde nadie ajeno pueda meter la nariz, es mejor una mediana empresa sin tanto personal, donde no pueda aparecer un tío en el momento más inopinado a medir algo o a comprobar algo.

Yo para mí que le alquilan las cámaras frigoríficas para que guarde la droga, pero le piden más dinero o le ponen pegas cuando se dan cuenta de que además de droga, las cámaras contienen "inquilinos" en espera de chalet.
Puede que ya troceados y debidamente embalados.
Mena les da largas (debe de ser mu rácano, ya que le dice a menudo a Ruiz que sea generoso) hasta que éstas quedan vacías y le escribe dos notas a Ruiz porque en la primera se le olvida poner el nombre del socio. Ruiz, luego, se los carga cuando puede y sin mucho tiempo de diferencia para que el que muera después no tenga mucho tiempo para sospechar.

Pero ésto es elucubración mía, claro.

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## javvi (18 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No sé si habrá una logia judía que escriba protocolos de ésos, y que negocie y comercie -y rivalice y se pelee- con una logia vaticana, aunque no descarto que de éstas haya dos o tres, con la logia de obediencia escocesa y con la hermandad francesa o las muchas logias norteamericanas.



*B'nai B'rith*_, literalmente *Hijos de la Alianza*, *Hijos del Pacto o Hijos de la Luz* (en hebreo בני ברית), es una organización judía con un sistema de filiales, con una sede mundial en Washington D. C., una sede en Bruselas y varias sedes en distintos países de América Latina y Europa.









B'nai B'rith - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




_


Peritta dijo:


> Mena les da largas (debe de ser mu rácano, ya que le dice a menudo a Ruiz que sea generoso) hasta que éstas quedan vacías y le escribe dos notas a Ruiz porque en la primera se le olvida poner el nombre del socio. Ruiz, luego, se los carga cuando puede y sin mucho tiempo de diferencia para que el que muera después no tenga mucho tiempo para sospechar.
> 
> Pero ésto es elucubración mía, claro.



Buena elucubración.


----------



## javvi (19 Ago 2021)

*El fiscal, de Podemos, Carlos Jiménez Villarejo mandó asesinar a un marchante de arte al que estafó.*



El hijo del fiscal C. J. Villarejo estafó al marchante venezolano con 12 falsificaciones de pintores catalanes. La denuncia fue archivada en la comisaría de Moratalaz. El marchante fue liquidado en su país. La banda tiene contactos hasta en el Averno.

Hablando de pintores catalanes, aprovecho para recuperar más material olvidado.



javvi dijo:


> *EL CASO 525 JAVIER VALLS SUBIRÁ PODRÍA SER EL PADRE DEL MANUEL VALLS: EL EX PRIMER MINISTRO DE FRANCIA Y AHORA CONCEJAL DE BARCELONA.*
> 
> Si catalanizamos el nombre, tenemos* Xavier Valls Subirá. *De las notas sabemos que está persona le está tocando los cojones al amigo de Mena: el abogado Juan Prats. Información muy vaga.
> Más concreto es el dato de que la misa/funeral se celebró en el tanatorio de Las Corts el 17 de septiembre del 2006. Se supone que la misa funeral es el día posterior al del fallecimiento. Por tanto, falleció el 16 de septiembre del 2006.
> ...






javvi dijo:


> *MANUEL VALLS GALFETI : EL MAESTRO MASÓN.*
> 
> Ya hemos visto que el ex Primer Ministro de Francia, y ahora concejal de Barcelona por Ciudadanos, tenía un padre que se llamaba Xavier Valls Subirá. Teniendo en cuenta que Mena y Ruiz siempre castellanizan los nombres catalanes: para ellos Joan es Juan, Josep es José, etc. tenemos el caso 525 que, con los apellidos que tiene, es evidentemente catalán. Por tanto, lo más probable es que se llamase Xavier. Además, tenemos que la misa funeral se celebra el día 17 de septiembre del 2006, y como esto, salvo casos raros, suele ser el día después del fallecimiento, tenemos también que coincide la fecha de fallecimiento del caso 525 con la del padre de Manuel Valls: 16 de septiembre del 2006.
> Hemos visto en el ER que la banda usa métodos sofisticados para que parezca una muerte natural. Es muy recurrente el método del desestabilizador pulmonar en las notas. Normalmente, pasa un tiempo muy breve entre el diagnóstico y la defunción. Esto es lo que parece confirmar la hija de Xavier y hermana de Manuel, Giovanna. Tres meses según ella.
> ...






javvi dijo:


> *LA FAMILIA VALLS. CASO 525.*
> 
> Ya tenemos las cartas sobre la mesa: ¿qué es más probable, que dos personas con el mismo nombre y apellidos se mueran el mismo día en Cataluña o que el caso 525 sea el del padre del ex Primer Ministro de Francia y ahora concejal de Barcelona?
> 
> ...





javvi dijo:


> Efectivamente:
> _Los apellidos considerados chuetas son: Aguiló, Bonnín, Cortès, Fortesa/Forteza, Fuster,* Martí*, Miró, Picó, Pinya/Piña, Pomar, Segura, Tarongí, Valentí, Valleriola y *Valls.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 673851
> ...


----------



## javvi (19 Ago 2021)

Otro pintor catalán con buenos contactos:



javvi dijo:


> *CASO 350. JAIME MESTRES CLARET. UN PADRE NO MUY QUERIDO. ASUNTO FAMILIAR.*
> 
> Acuerdo económico con los familiares. Según el registro civil conseguido por Alberto Royuela nació el 6 de febrero de 1923 en Barcelona. Hijo de Jaime y *Teresa. *Su último domicilio fue: calle* Casanova* nº 154, Barcelona. Falleció el 5 de septiembre del 2004.
> A partir de ahora todo lo que lean es una película, un relato de ficción. Cualquier parecido con la realidad es mera coincidencia. El material del que se nutre esta historia lo hemos escogido al azar.
> ...


----------



## Debunker (19 Ago 2021)

Ya lo ha puesto @javvi pero lo repito para destacarlo, es demoledor


----------



## javvi (20 Ago 2021)

*Nuevo bombazo del #ExpedienteRoyuela al destapar una comprometida información del exfiscal y expodemita, Carlos Jiménez Villarejo









Nuevo bombazo del #ExpedienteRoyuela al destapar una comprometida información del exfiscal y expodemita, Carlos Jiménez Villarejo - HISPANOLIBERTAD


[embedded content] Aunque parece que estamos acostumbrados a todo, no ganamos para sustos con la información que va destapando, casi a diario, Santiago Royuela Samit a través de su canalRead More




www.hispanolibertad.com




*


----------



## Peritta (20 Ago 2021)

Hombre, bombazo como primicia no es don @javvi ya que sacaron este tema hace tiempo y a algunos no nos pilla de nuevas.

Los anónimos que le manda Mena, haciéndose pasar por el señor Alberto, al entonces Fiscal General de Cataluña mister Villarejo son demoledores. Hasta le revela una relación incestuosa de dos de sus hijos.
¿Cómo se puede tener tan mala leche?. Ya hay que ser cabrón, ya.

Total que Mena presiona a Villarejo con sus secretos inconfesabes y lo hace dimitir.
Lo que pasa es que la PSOE crea el cargo de Fiscal Anticorrupción y parece como que le ascienden, pero el control de Ruiz y su escuela de sicarios , bueno, más bien cátedra, pasa a Mena al heredar éste su puesto.

Lo que a mí me gustaría saber es si Villarejo está sin empleo unos diítas o fue nombrado para el cargo nuevo antes de que dimitiera, supongo que por la "luz de gas" que Mena le haría y que no consistiría solo en anónimos.

No sé lo que pensará ahora el hombre al conocer estar revelaciones, ...ni tampoco cómo agradecería a los de la PSOE el favor.
Pero nos lo podemos imaginar ¿no?. 

¿Sigue aún en el cargo?. 
Porque lo de las maletas de la Delcy Rodriguez dependerán de su fiscalía y no de la de Madrid, ya que -según dicen- no llegaron a tocar tierra. 

En cualquier caso y no hace mucho un togasucia de ésos mandó que se borraran las cintas de las cámaras del aeropuerto que, al contrario que las del 11-M, sí grabaron a las maletas levitantes que no llegaron a tocar tierra, supongo que por que nadie las dejaría que tocaran el suelo.

Ahora solo falta que la hija de Julio César Chavez -el General "pajarito"- le escamotee las malaetas a la Delcy Rodriguez para que la cosa se parezca a lo del yate Vita y Ábalos (ahora que no tiene responsabilidades de cara al público) haga el papel del Lázaro Cárdenas. 

_Nihil nuvum sub sole_ decía el clásico ¿no?.

Bueno, pues seguimos tropezando en la misma piedra.

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (21 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Hombre, bombazo como primicia no es don @javvi ya que sacaron este tema hace tiempo y a algunos no nos pilla de nuevas.



Se dirigen a su parroquia, desde luego que para nosotros no es ningún bombazo. Me imagino que en ese mundillo nadie se fía de nadie. A veces, hasta se dirigen saludos afectuosos y se amenazan al mismo tiempo.


----------



## javvi (21 Ago 2021)

*Margarita Robles mandó espiar vida y patrimonio de militares franquistas y de la reserva









Margarita Robles mandó espiar vida y patrimonio de militares franquistas y de la reserva


Margarita Robles mandó espiar vida y patrimonio de militares franquistas y de la reserva




elcorreodeespana.com




*
Santiago Royuela escribe para el diario de Eduardo García Serrano.


----------



## javvi (21 Ago 2021)

*Margarita Robles mandó espiar vida y patrimonio de militares franquistas y de la reserva.*


----------



## javvi (21 Ago 2021)

Buena parte de estos militares espiados están en un manifiesto en el que expresan su preocupación por la unidad de España, el grave riesgo en el que está la democracia, la imposición de un pensamiento único.

Se firma en el 2020 y termina con un: ¡Viva España!



http://cadenaser00.epimg.net/descargables/2020/12/05/2aab4d36a937f3441c20fb458b9aed21.pdf


----------



## javvi (21 Ago 2021)

En relación con los militares investigados:



http://www.losgenoveses.net/Personajes%20Populares/EspecialFranco/cartasjubilados/06.%20Asociacion%20de%20Militares%20Espanoles.%20Manifiesto%20de%20respeto%20y%20desagravio%20a%20Franco.%20Primeros%20firmantes.%2031.07.18.pdf











Un excomandante general de Baleares firma un manifiesto contra el Gobierno


El excomandante general de Baleares Tomás Formentín es uno de los más de 200 militares retirados que firman el manifiesto contra el Gobierno. En su calidad de general de División del Cuerpo General de Armas del Ejército de Tierra es uno de los militares de más alto rango que suscribe el...




www.ultimahora.es


----------



## Tigershark (21 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *Margarita Robles mandó espiar vida y patrimonio de militares franquistas y de la reserva.*






javvi dijo:


> Buena parte de estos militares espiados están en un manifiesto en el que expresan su preocupación por la unidad de España, el grave riesgo en el que está la democracia, la imposición de un pensamiento único.
> 
> Se firma en el 2020 y termina con un: ¡Viva España!
> 
> ...



Mejor prueba que esta para demostrar que vivimos en un régimen cuasisovietico , que asesina a la nación.decir viva España en España ,inconcebible.


----------



## Peritta (21 Ago 2021)

Vale que don Santi no sepa cuándo fueron escritas esas notas, pero lo que sí sabe, o debería saber -y si no que pregunte coño- es la fecha en que fueron capturadas.

Es que según su posta, nº 6.144, don @javvi, estas notas tienen pinta de ser bastante más recientes.
Vamos, que mientras estaba la Margarita de jerifaltesa -tipití tipitesa- de togasucias en el Tribunal Supremo (no sé si coincidiría con la Olga Yvaleyá Sanchez) o en el Tribunal Constitucional, que no sé, o en el Consejo General del Poder Judicial o como se llame; mandaba investigar a magistrados y procuradores.
Luego cuando manda investigar a los militares entiendo, al revés que don Santi, que es cuando ya es Ministra de Defensa (excelentísima según el protocolo) o se barrunta que puede serlo.

Al fin y al cabo es funcionaria y éso de adelantar trabajo es más propio de los autónomos.




Aquí dos tomados al azar. Iba a hurgar más, pero usté en su posta parece que ya ha encontrado el nexo comun. Además tengo que ir al huerto, que ya es tarde.
Y es que el refrán dice atinadamente: "la siembra es voluntaria, la cosecha es siempre obligatoria". Puede que por éso sea yo más de jardín que de huerto.

Bueno, también es por que hay más sombra, se trabaja mejor. El que haya más sitios donde esconderse y fumarse los petardos sin llamar la atención también ayuda. 

Alfonso Pardo de Santayana y Coloma fue un militar español que llegó a ser General de Ejército y Jefe del Estado Mayor del Ejército. Wikipedia
Nacimiento: 4 de abril de 1936, Valladolid
Fecha de la muerte: 28 de febrero de 2015
Rama militar: Ejército de Tierra Artillería

A éste no le he encontrado en la wiki ésa sino en una página de transparencia y me ha extrañado que la cosa esté en vascuence, pero es mucho más joven.
Quiero decir menos viejo:


*FRANCISCO JOSÉ CORTÉS URÍA*
*Exalmirante Jefe de Personal de la Armada

Azken eguneratzea: 10/10/2016


Funtzio*
Responsable de la dirección, gestión, administración y control del recurso humano ante el Almirante Jefe del Estado Mayor de la Armada, a quien asesora en todo lo concerniente a estas materias.
Asimismo es responsable del desarrollo de las actividades relacionadas con el planeamiento, gestión, integración y obtención del recurso humano, la asistencia al personal, la enseñanza, la doctrina de personal y la sanidad logístico-operativa.

*Prestakuntza akademikoa*
Despacho de Oficial de la Armada. 1979 (Escuela Naval Militar en Marín).
Especialidad de comunicaciones. 1984 (Escuela de Transmisiones y Electrónica de la Armada en Vigo).
Diplomado en Guerra Naval. 1994 (Escuela de Guerra Naval en Madrid).
Idiomas: Inglés SLP 3.3.4.3.

*Esperientzia profesionala*
Ha ocupado destinos a flote en el buque escuela 'Juan Sebastián de Elcano', las fragatas 'Cataluña' y 'Victoria' y la Jefatura de Ordenes de la 41ª Escuadrilla de Escoltas. También sirvió en los Estados Mayores de la Flota y de la STANAVFORMED, participando durante un año a bordo de unidades aliadas en las operaciones de mantenimiento de la paz en la antigua Yugoslavia (1994/1995).
Ha sido profesor de la Escuela de Guerra Naval y de la Escuela Superior de las Fuerzas Armadas; jefe de la Sección de Doctrina de la DIPER y jefe del Gabinete del AJEMA.
Ha mandado el patrullero 'Lazaga' (1989/1990), la corbeta 'Infanta Cristina' (1996/1997), el buque de investigación oceanográfica “Hespérides” (2001/2003), en el que realizó dos campañas antárticas; y el buque de asalto anfibio “Galicia”, con el que tomó parte en las operaciones en el Líbano en 2006.
Como oficial general ha sido Almirante Director de Enseñanza Naval, Almirante Jefe del Arsenal de Ferrol, Director de Mantenimiento de la JAL, Asesor de la Subsecretaria de Defensa y Asesor del AJEMA.

*Iritzi pertsonala*
Nació en Coruña el 11 de febrero de 1957.
Está casado y tiene una hija.

Ea. Baraka pà tós que seguro que nos va a hacer falta.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

PD.- Otra cosa que me llama la atención es que Mena dice "tu partido" (sic),

no el suyo.


----------



## Esse est deus (21 Ago 2021)

La familia Royuela está llena de portentos de la literatura y del guión. Cuántas horas de trabajo y que capacidad de invención y de investigación deben de tener para mantener este serial durante meses sin perder fuelle e interés.


----------



## javvi (22 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Es que según su posta, nº 6.144, don @javvi, estas notas tienen pinta de ser bastante más recientes.




La señora Robles es ministra de Defensa desde el 7 de junio del 2018. La declaración de los militares retirados en apoyo de la figura del General Franco es del mes siguiente: julio.

Se acogen al *Real Decreto 96/2009 de 6 de Febrero: “Los miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas se sentirán herederos y depositarios de la tradición militar española. El homenaje a los héroes que la forjaron y a todos los que entregaron su vida por España es un deber de gratitud y un motivo de estímulo para la continuación de su obra.”*

Se basan en la impecable Hoja de servicios del General Franco. 

Efectivamente, creo que tiene usted razón, la señora Robles ya es ministra cuando le hace el encargo a Mena. Acaba de estrenar el ministerio. Todo va muy rápido. El manifiesto pro Franco es mencionado en la nota: _que a estas alturas aun haya alguien en este país que estampe su firma en documentos de apoyo a la figura del general asesino es para no tomárselo a broma. Si se hubiera hecho en su momento una depuración en regla, ahora no estarías pidiéndome estos informes._

No sé de dónde se saca Santiago que esa nota es anterior a su última etapa al cargo de Defensa. 

Después, ya en el 2020 está el otro manifiesto, en el que también aparecen bastantes militares de la lista de espiados. En éste no se menciona a Franco. Se limitan a mostrar su preocupación por la deriva secesionista, la falta de democracia y el pensamiento único. 

lo que ha visto usted del portal de transparencia del Gobierno de España es un signo de en manos de quién estamos Es una completa chapuza. Se supone que está en varios idiomas. incluidos los regionales y el inglés. Pero lo único que está en esos idiomas son los títulos de los apartados. El resto, todos, en español. 

El error de Santiago puede venir de que Sánchez cuando todavía estaba en la oposición ya venía anunciando que cuando gobernase (vía pucherazo digital: INDRA) empezaría a tocar las narices con los restos de Franco.


----------



## Peritta (22 Ago 2021)

Esse est deus dijo:


> La familia Royuela está llena de portentos de la literatura y del guión. Cuántas horas de trabajo y que capacidad de invención y de investigación deben de tener para mantener este serial durante meses sin perder fuelle e interés.



Pues muchas gracias por reflotar el hilo y darle continuidad al serial cuando estaba en las profundidades de la cuarta o quinta página y empezaba a ovidarse.

En cuaquier caso yo me espero a que traigan notas de sentencias compradas y amañadas, que seguro que habrá muchas, y como fijo que sadrá agún que otro personaje más o menos conocida o conocido (yo también sé usar el enguaje inclusivo), le dará un nuevo impuso al "serial", o truculento cuento, según dicen

basado en hechos reales.

¿Qué opina usté de que el Arimany Manso se presentara en Madrid y desplazara a la forense Baladía cuando lo de piso aquél de la Calle Martín Gaite de Leganés y el entierro y las dos incineraciones del cadáver, o el presunto cadáver, del GEO Torronteras?. ¿Cree que vino enviado por alguien o "alguienes", o vino de motu propio sin que nadie le llamara?. 

Los políticos derrochan y dilapidan, y roban y matan -y le echan la culpa a inocentes- por que los funcionarios consienten.

El enemigo es la administración. Cuidao con ellos.
_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda eseranza.

PD.- Don @javvi, ¿sabe a qué van los de pueblo a la ciudad?.
Pues a pillar cobertura.

Vamos, que llevo tres o cuatro días que se me cae el router o el aparato ése de las lucecitas con bastante frecuencia, y que coincide justo cuando envío algo para pubicar. ¿Le pasa a usté lo mismo?.

En cualquier caso y por si descacharran Burbuja o nos cortan la internet: encantado de haberle conocido.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (22 Ago 2021)

Esta entrevista no tiene que ver con el caso, pero cuando un sectario dice que la justicia está podrida de luchas entre facciones mafiosas, agua lleva el río.









“La decapitación del fiscal Ignacio Stampa atenta contra la instrucción del caso Villarejo”


Ernesto Ekaizer, periodista.




www.diariodelanzarote.com


----------



## javvi (23 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Pues muchas gracias por reflotar el hilo y darle continuidad al serial cuando estaba en las profundidades de la cuarta o quinta página y empezaba a ovidarse.
> 
> En cuaquier caso yo me espero a que traigan notas de sentencias compradas y amañadas, que seguro que habrá muchas, y como fijo que sadrá agún que otro personaje más o menos conocida o conocido (yo también sé usar el enguaje inclusivo), le dará un nuevo impuso al "serial", o truculento cuento, según dicen
> 
> ...




Yo no tengo problema con la conexión. Lo que ocurre es que estas notas últimas, que se escriben mientras se supone que el canal de los Royuela está funcionando a todo trapo, me escaman mucho. No me entra en la cabeza que sigan dejándose robar las notas, a pesar de que están más que avisados. 

Ya no sé qué pensar de todo esto, estoy empezando a pasarme al lado de los escépticos.

Tendré que encomendarme a la Virgen de Triana, Nuestra Señora de la Esperanza, patrona de los sevillanos.


----------



## javvi (23 Ago 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Esta entrevista no tiene que ver con el caso, pero cuando un sectario dice que la justicia está podrida de luchas entre facciones mafiosas, agua lleva el río.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todos los caminos conducen al Expediente Royuela. Podríamos considerar una incursión en el tema de este hilo la alusión a Javier de la Rosa.


_Los periodistas comentábamos en los años 80 sobre dos grandes personajes, Conde y De la Rosa, que se dedicaban a fabricar dossieres con investigadores privados y esto parecía un sacrilegio. Ahora vemos que durante décadas, las grandes compañías del Ibex tenían los servicios de Villarejo y se chantajeaban unas a otras._


----------



## Mollow The Phoney (23 Ago 2021)

En relación al último vídeo del helicóptero:





__





Hemeroteca - La Vanguardia - Home







hemeroteca.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Debunker (23 Ago 2021)

Mollow The Phoney dijo:


> En relación al último vídeo del helicóptero:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Te he dado un thanks pero no entiendo tu enlace , ni siquiera las fechas, el "accidente" ocurrió el 1 de diciembre de 2005, el enlace es del 6 de diciembre de 2006 , un año después, pero además no encuentro ningún nombre, en esa página de esquelas mortuorias que, me suene del ER, tiene que haber alguna razón para tu enlace, nos lo explicas ? Porfa.


----------



## Mollow The Phoney (23 Ago 2021)

Se supone que el tal Wolfgang metió la pata, según lee Santi en las notas. Y un año después, alguien que se llama casi igual (excepto por una L) muere relativamente joven. Me ha parecido curioso, simplemente.


----------



## Burbunauta (23 Ago 2021)

En su momento se habló de atentado pero se dijo que no.









La empresa dueña del helicóptero atribuye su caída a un cambio en la dirección del viento


«El viento cambió de dirección e intensidad pasando a ser viento en cola, lo que provocó la inmediata perdida de sustentación del aparato», afirma Helisureste



www.abc.es





En el ER dice que "se ve perfectamente en el vídeo" pero no indica en qué vídeo. El único vídeo que hay público aparece cortado el supuesto momento de los impactos.









El accidente de helicóptero que casi les cuesta la vida a Mariano Rajoy y Esperanza Aguirre


Rajoy también fue noticia en 2005 por un accidente que casi le cuesta la vida. La investigación posterior al siniestro determinó que el exceso de peso fue la causa: el helicóptero volaba con 159 kilos de sobrepeso.




www.lasexta.com




')

Sería interesante tener el video completo e información de con qué rifle dispararían y quién de la policía sería tirador experto para ello.


----------



## Burbunauta (23 Ago 2021)

Mollow The Phoney dijo:


> Se supone que el tal Wolfgang metió la pata, según lee Santi en las notas. Y un año después, alguien que se llama casi igual (excepto por una L) muere relativamente joven. Me ha parecido curioso, simplemente.



Se dice en los escritos del ER que "depuraré todas las responsabilidades".


----------



## Tigershark (23 Ago 2021)

Golpe de estado judicial y añado golpe de estado político ,es lo que demuestra una y otra vez el expediente royuela, tanto mirar a los militares que los otros dos poderes te la montan gorda. Este régimen debe morir debe ser purgado.


----------



## Pura Sangre (23 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> _Los periodistas comentábamos en los años 80 sobre dos grandes personajes, Conde y De la Rosa, que se dedicaban a fabricar dossieres con investigadores privados y esto parecía un sacrilegio. Ahora vemos que durante décadas, las grandes compañías del Ibex tenían los servicios de Villarejo y se chantajeaban unas a otras._



Precisamente en aquella época fue muy sonado el hecho de que el gobierno socialista contrató a una agencia americana, kroll creo recordar, para que hiciese un dossier sobre Mario Conde, financiado con los fondos reservados.


----------



## Bimmer (23 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Yo no tengo problema con la conexión. Lo que ocurre es que estas notas últimas, que se escriben mientras se supone que el canal de los Royuela está funcionando a todo trapo, me escaman mucho. No me entra en la cabeza que sigan dejándose robar las notas, a pesar de que están más que avisados.
> 
> Ya no sé qué pensar de todo esto, estoy empezando a pasarme al lado de los escépticos.
> 
> Tendré que encomendarme a la Virgen de Triana, Nuestra Señora de la Esperanza, patrona de los sevillanos.




¿Es casualidad que el mayor escándalo criminal de la historia reciente de España se haya hecho público a la vez que el coronavirus?

Si Royuela estuvo en los servicios de inteligencia, quizá nunca lo haya dejado, y Santi también podría estar, normalizan más de mil asesinatos en más de 400 vídeos, en el preciso momento que ocurre la mayor plandemia de la historia que tiene por finalidad hacer al Estado un ente todopoderoso (aún más), y dicho Estado está dirigido por criminales.

No sé, igual es casualidad...

Royuela, gente de confianza para Mena por sus negocios juntos con las subastas amañadas, entre otros.

Si nos metemos en la mente de un criminal, o lo intentamos, ¿Produce satisfacción cometer miles de crímenes y que pase el tiempo y hablen de ellos sin que te pase absolutamente nada?

¿Es Mena quien está detrás del expediente royuela?


----------



## Uritorco (23 Ago 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Es Mena quien está detrás del expediente royuela?



 

Esto es lo que se llama la cuadratura del círculo.


----------



## Bimmer (23 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Esto es lo que se llama la cuadratura del círculo.




A mi me parece más cuadratura del círculo subir más de 400 vídeos hablando de asesinatos cometidos por fiscales y policía como quien comenta un cotilleo o un partido de fútbol, en vez de subir vídeos dejando los documentos en comisarias y comandancias, día tras día, poniendo contra la espada y la pared a todos esos agentes de la "autoridad".


Miento, no me parece cuadratura del círculo, me parece un plan elaborado durante años, y que les está saliendo muy bien, la dignidad de los periodistas por los suelos tras su silencio, lo mismo para policías, abogados y jueces, y todo por las formas de Santiago, imposible que tenga repercusión, y eso es lo que buscan, que la información esté pública pero no sea transcendente.

Primero de propaganda y marketing : Despertar la emocionalidad, en más de 400 vídeos no hay uno solo en el que Santiago salga llorando mientras intenta contar el asesinato de su hermano, ni Alberto Royuela, un vídeo de esa guisa te hace millones de visitas.

Vídeos en los que se vea como dejan los documentos en las comisarias y comandancias mientras les piden de rodillas que les ayuden, te hace millones de visitas.

Oiga, igual me equivoco y la mejor manera de hacerlo es la de normalizar miles de asesinatos hablándolo como quien comenta el tiempo, sin escandalizarse lo más mínimo, más de 400 vídeos casi idénticos en los que sólo cambia el nombre de la víctima y ya.

Mi apuesta es esa, Mena y Royuela son socios por lo menos en el tema de subastas amañadas, y dos opciones : Se jodieron y se han perseguido mutuamente por disputas de negocios y de ahí el ER, o Mena es el que está detrás del ER.


----------



## Uritorco (24 Ago 2021)

El vídeo de Rajoy lo han subido ayer, y el siguiente, hace una hora.


----------



## javvi (24 Ago 2021)

Mollow The Phoney dijo:


> En relación al último vídeo del helicóptero:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena, chapeau. Yo lo estuve buscando de todas las maneras posibles y fui incapaz. Probé con umlaut (esa o con diéresis alemana) en vez de oe. nada. Cambiando letras del apellido a ver si había algún fallo en la transcripción, nada. Encaja perfectamente. Es el caso 719. lo liquidaron con 65 años, tenía mujer, Yvette, e hijos. Falló en el caso 532: Mariano y Espe (el helicopterazo) Sabía demasiado.


----------



## javvi (24 Ago 2021)

[


Pura Sangre dijo:


> Precisamente en aquella época fue muy sonado el hecho de que el gobierno socialista contrató a una agencia americana, kroll creo recordar, para que hiciese un dossier sobre Mario Conde, financiado con los fondos reservados.



Mario Conde: no me extrañaría nada que acabase apareciendo en el Expediente.


----------



## javvi (24 Ago 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Primero de propaganda y marketing : Despertar la emocionalidad, en más de 400 vídeos no hay uno solo en el que Santiago salga llorando mientras intenta contar el asesinato de su hermano, ni Alberto Royuela, un vídeo de esa guisa te hace millones de visitas.



Santiago Royuela controla más las emociones, pero vídeos en que Don Alberto llora por la muerte de su hijo sí hay.


----------



## Tigershark (24 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El vídeo de Rajoy lo han subido ayer, y el siguiente, hace una hora.



¿Dónde están los peperos del foro para denunciar esto? al final te das cuenta que todos son lo mismo ,son guerras de lógias.salu2 y buen día,


----------



## javvi (24 Ago 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El vídeo de Rajoy lo han subido ayer, y el siguiente, hace una hora.



*GABRIEL ELORRIAGA PISARIK: EL AMIGO PEPERO DE ISRAEL.*

El informador de Ruiz, que le da los detalles de la visita en helicóptero de Rajoy a la plaza de toros de Móstoles, es alguien cercano al diputado del PP Gabriel Elorriaga Pisarik. No queda claro si el propio Elorriaga sabe algo.









Gabriel Elorriaga Pisarik - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Gabriel Elorriaga pertenecía al círculo cercano de Aznar. En el año 2.000 fue nombrado Secretario de Estado de Organización Territorial. En mayo del 2004, poco después de los atentados del 11m, se le concedió la prestigiosa *Gran Cruz de la Orden de Isabel la Católica. *Se la concedieron Juan Carlos I y el recién estrenado Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores *MIGUEL ÁNGEL MORATINOS CUYAUBÉ*





__





BOE.es - BOE-A-2004-9665 Real Decreto 1154/2004, de 7 de mayo, por el que se concede la Gran Cruz de la Orden de Isabel la Católica a don Gabriel Elorriaga Pisarik.







www.boe.es





Además tiene otra faceta en su currículum:

_El Centro Sefarad-Israel, en septiembre de 2016, reconoció su labor como ponente de la Ley de concesión de la nacionalidad española a los descendientes de los judíos sefardíes expulsados de España con el premio Corona de Esther.7 En diciembre de 2016 fue nombrado Doctor Honoris Causa por la Universidad Ben Gurión por su contribución al afianzamiento de las relaciones entre España e Israel. 





_

Paradójicamente, Elorriaga alabó a la oferta de ayuda de Israel en los atentados del 11m que Aznar rechazó.

_El secretario de Comunicación del PP, Gabriel Elorriaga, recordó hoy al Gobierno que Israel tras el atentado del 11-M dio una "respuesta inmediata de condena del atentado y de aportación de ayuda y recursos materiales". "Sin embargo, a día de hoy estamos esperando la condena de Hezbolá o Hamas", afirmó en rueda de prensa.

Si no entendemos que quienes amenazan la seguridad de Israel lo hacen inspirados por el mismo fanatismo de quienes amenazan y atacan a España y a la civilización occidental, no entenderemos nada" 


Y recordó "las fotos irresponsables" del presidente del Gobierno con el pañuelo palestino y "manifestaciones irresponsables" como la celebrada el pasado jueves en Madrid. "No es posible que Moratinos con su lenguaje diplomático trate de corregir los errores que reiteradamente está cometiendo Rodríguez Zapatero", señaló el portavoz del PP._















Líbano/Israel.- El PP recuerda la ayuda de Israel tras el 11-M y critica que el Gobierno no haya condenado a Hezbolá


El secretario de Comunicación del PP, Gabriel Elorriaga, recordó hoy al Gobierno que Israel tras el atentado...




www.europapress.es





También *Gustavo Arístegui,* portavoz de exteriores del PP, criticó a Zapatero por ponerse el pañuelo palestino en medio de la crisis de Oriente Medio del 2006.









Zapatero se pone el pañuelo palestino en plena ofensiva israelí


El presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, fue fotografiado ayer con el pañuelo (denominado "kufiya", prenda de origen rural palesti...




www.20minutos.es





Gabriel Elorriaga, además, pertenecía al sector del PP más crítico con Rajoy. O, al menos, con el Rajoy anterior al que se dice que se transformó en el 2008 (según algunos rumores en una extraña ceremonia celebrada en Méjico).

El actual PP de Casado le ha recuperado como jefe de asesoría parlamentaria.









El PP recupera a Gabriel Elorriaga, uno de los críticos de Rajoy, como jefe de asesoría parlamentaria


Pablo Casado ha apuntalado su equipo y su proyecto para el PP con la reincorporación de Gabriel Elorriaga, un político de larga trayectoria alejado de la primera fila del partido d




www.elmundo.es







El padre: Gabriel Elorriaga Fernández, que fue arrestado en el contubernio de los cincuenta, junto a Dioniso Ridruejo, Ramón Tamames, Javier Pradera, Miguel Sánchez Mazas Ferlosio, Ruiz Gallardón padre, y Enrique Múgica Herzog.

Aún así, fue un estrecho colaborador de Manuel Fraga. Durante la transición impulsó el partido Reforma Democrática, que se convertiría en Alianza Popular, y después, Partido Popular.

Según cuenta el propio Gabriel Elorriaga Fernández en su autobiografía _El camino de la concordia_: De la _cárcel al parlamento_ conoció a Enrique Múgica Herzog en San Sebastian de donde era la, entonces, su novia María del Coro Pisarik Villar, cuyo abuelo regentaba un establecimiento comercial en la plaza Gipúzcoa, a lado de la peletería de la madre de Múgica. Al parecer, el futuro suegro de Elgorriaga era de origen austriaco, aunque las páginas de origen de los apellidos dicen que Pisarik viene de Bielorrusia. Si es apellido cristiano o no, lo desconozco.









Nom de famille Pisarik


Découvrez combien il y a de Pisarik dans chaque pays du monde en 2022.✅ Toutes les données récentes sur le nom de famille Pisarik.




nomsdefamille.net






La madre de Enrique Múgica Herzog, era francesa de origen judeo-polaco. Cuenta Múgica que cuando su madre y su abuelo hablaban de algo que no querían que se enterasen los niños, hablaban en una lengua rara, que al principio pensaban que era polaco, y que acabaron descubriendo que era yidish, la lengua de los judíos askenazis.



https://fflc.ugt.org/sites/fflc.ugt.org/files/transcripcion.pdf












El camino de la concordia


El punto de partida son las revueltas estudiantiles de 1956 que propiciaron la voluntad de concordia entre los miembros de un grupode jóvenes de diferente tendencia política: Enrique Múgica, Javier Pradera, Ramón Tamames, Fernando Sánchez-Dragó, José María Ruíz Gallardón y el autor de las...



books.google.es













Enrique Múgica Herzog: algunas evocaciones juveniles (y III) - Universo infinito


A Enrique Múgica, en el servicio militar, le trasladaron a Madrid, para incorporarlo con el grueso de los rebeldes, a la cárcel de Carabanchel.




www.republica.com













Gabriel Elorriaga Fernández - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Y siento repetirme, pero hay que insistir:




javvi dijo:


> *JOSEP ARIMANY MANSO Y EL 11M.*
> 
> Oficialmente sí. Y se supone que también participó en el reconocimiento de cadáveres del tsunami de Tailandia el mismo año. Lo dice la Wikipedia, y muchas fuentes más.
> 
> ...


----------



## javvi (24 Ago 2021)

Y lo que no cabe en el anterior:




javvi dijo:


> *JOSEP ARIMANY MANSO Y RICARDO NAHMAN (MÉDICO FORENSE DE TEL-AVIV) ¿EL ESLABÓN PERDIDO DEL 11M?
> 
> Cronología de los hechos 11M*
> Entre las 19:30 y las 21:00 - Pasan por el IFEMA, entre otros: El director general de la Policía, Díaz de Mera, el subdirector operativo de la Policía, Díaz Pintado, el jefe Superior de Policía de Madrid, Fernández Rancaño, la subsecretaria de Interior, María Dolores de Cospedal. (Fernando Múgica): en las dependencias del Ifema. Entre algunos mandos de los que allí estaban se corrió la voz de que se les había perdido una mochila con explosivos. Hubo revuelo y nervios durante varias horas... [Se presenta un equipo Tedax con perros a rastrear explosivos.
> ...


----------



## Peritta (24 Ago 2021)

¿No llegó Mena a Barcelona también proviniente de Canarias, don @javvi y don @Bimmer?.

En Canarias también tiene mucho poderío o mucho predicamento la masonería. O éso tengo entendido y puede que fuera allí donde le dieran su primer mandil (mandil mandilón, cuenta las 20 que las 20 son, dice el dicho infantil). Debe de ser como pertenecer al club Pineda de Sevilla Que no dejan entrar a cualquiera.
Bueno, ni asomarse.

A mí me parece un golpe de estado administrativo don @Tigershark ¿qué quiere que le diga?, me parece que tiene más poderío una funcicharo perdiendo y traspapelando expedientes y dando cambiazos en los archivos, que cualquier "jefedequipo" capaz de sujetar a estas fieras, o que el jefe de la Brigada

del Amanecer.

Nihil nuvum sub sole.
Ya tu sabes -traduciría cualquier "latino".

La administración con quien tenía que ser rigurosa e inflexible, y seguir los protocolos y los reglamentos a rajatabla (mayormente para que no se nos eche a perder) es con ella misma, no con los administrados. Hay demasiadas excepciones entre los administrados como para que nos contemplen las normas y los manuales de actuación.



Don @javvi, mucho mencionar judíos, que no digo yo que no,


Spoiler



pero el que tiene una panadería o va a la sinagoga, a rezar digo, no nos dirá nada de protocolos ni de protocolarios sionistas de ésos, porque no tendrá ni puta idea caramba, ahí no dejarán entrar a cualquiera, y dará igual que le retuerzan un brazo como que le metan en un campo de exterminio.

Eutanasia dice el eufemismo. Holocausto dice el victimismo, aunque a la cosa siempre se le ha llamado genocidio o exterminio.

Don @Uritorco, si va usté a embestir a este trapo, hágalo por spoiler para no corromper el tema del hilo, o abra uno de sus muchos hilos diciendo lo mismo, que le veo venir.


 pero al Díaz de Mera no le menciona usté y ése hasta declaró en el juicio, por no decir pantomima.

Anda coñe, veo que sí:

Cronología de los hechos 11M
Entre las 19:30 y las 21:00 - Pasan por el IFEMA, entre otros: El director general de la Policía, Díaz de Mera, el subdirector operativo de la Policía, Díaz Pintado, el jefe Superior de Policía de Madrid, Fernández Rancaño, la subsecretaria de Interior, María Dolores de Cospedal. (Fernando Múgica): en las dependencias del Ifema. Entre algunos mandos de los que allí estaban se corrió la voz de que se les había perdido una mochila con explosivos. Hubo revuelo y nervios durante varias horas... [Se presenta un equipo Tedax con perros a rastrear explosivos.​
Mientras tanto la doctora Baladía y su equipo de forenses ya estaban relacionando cuerpos con extremidades.

Don @javvi, a ésas horas ya sería un secreto a voces lo de la furgoneta Kangoo. Pero lo del portero que vio a tres sospechosos que entraron en la estación de Acalá de Henares, y que un diputado de la PSOE le dijera lo que tenía que decir ante la comisión parlamentaria aquella que montaron años antes de que se celebrara juicio, ya ves tú, ya lo sabíamos a media mañana.

En cuaquier caso creo que cuando se presentan los de la TEDAX el mando operativo pasa a ellos (para ser TEDAX hay que pasar un cursillo, ná más, que en seguida te dan un carnet) y ponen firmes a los de a UCIE ésa, que no me acuerdo de lo que significan las siglas, a los de la UCO, que para mí son mu sospechosos porque están en todos los fregaos, a los GEOS y hasta a los de la UDEF, que ni los investigados saben qué coños es. Jua, jua, jua.

Y perdón por la risotada en catalán, pero les juro que se escribe igual.

No, si ya hicimos chistes con a cadena de custodia aquella de la que nadie se hacía responsable ni diez minutos. Te diré moreno: diez kilos que pesaba la jodía mochila, como para pasar desapercibida en el IFEMA o en cuaquier sitio. Allí no se hacía resonsable nadie de nada.

-Joer, casi me pringo -debe de ser la frase que remata las anécdotas que se cuentan nuestros policeman en esas largas noches de espera y seguimiento, o en el bar entre carajillos y amigotes.

Bueno, aquí en espoiler le dejo un texto de la época que escribí en el blog de Luis del Pino y que aún conservo pese a mis varios colapsos informáticos.
No debe de ser muy posterior a la sentencia (31-X-2007) ya que aún no llamo al Gómez Bermúdez don Pftalato

de dibutilo naturalmente.



Spoiler



...
Pone usté la hora pero no la fecha, luego he de suponer que éso fue publicado el mismo día 11. En cualquier caso el que Olaya Grueso haya citado así, en general, fuentes del Ministerio de Obras y Zanjas públicas no quiere decir que

a) La cosa sea cierta.
b) El Cascos haya tenido algo que ver en la filtración.
c) La filtración no sea interesada.
d) La noticia sea tan falsa como la versión de los suicidas 1.0
d) Olaya Grueso (o Marceloa) estén a sueldo de Moscú.
e) Etc, etc, etc (ganan nones).

“*Según las primeras investigaciones, había varios terroristas en la estación de tren de Alcalá de Henares*".

Da igual que ponga usté la última docena de palabras en negrita curvilínea, que mientras no se diga quienes eran los investigadores ésos de las primeras investigaciones, la cosa tiene la misma credibilidad que yo cuando escribo mis guasas.
Pero si resulta que son los de Fomento (supongo que a través de una especie de policía ferroviaria independiente o algo así) quienes investigaron la cosa, ya podríamos cerrar el Ministerio del Interior y -oiga- éso que nos ahorramos.

Hala. Pasensé todos ustedes a Obras Públicas.
Manolo: pico y pala para estos señores.

En cualquier caso y visto la clase periodística que padecemos, que se ciscaron en _tolosmuertos_ de la señá Esperanza cuando amenazó con emitir el juicio on-line por la Telemadrid y que no se dieron de codazos por meter por allí sus micrófonos y sus tomavistas para darnos la señal <i>de</i> gratis (bueno, lo de gratis no sé, porque aún vivía el tío Polanco, jua, jua, jua), poca credibilidad le doy a la Olaya Grueso ésa que será muy conocida en su casa a la hora de comer.

Lo que sí vimos fue a don Iñaky, supongo que para hacerse perdonar su pasado franquista, bueno, franquista no sé, enchuffado del régimen sí (jua, jua, jua, me río yo de la puntería que tienen los de las derechas para escoger gente), diciendo no sólo que había terroristas suicidas entre las víctimas sino que había sido Mr. Z quien se lo dijo.

¿El único video que nos han dejado ver?. Jua, jua, jua. Puede que sea el único video que haya, y por éso, amigo mío, suelo tirar yo con bala contra el Rodriguez Simmons, que tenía pinta de saber mucho más de lo que contó.

Dice también usté que el portero-testigo ése fue desechado por _tocristo_ menos por el Del Burgo. No sé, pero bueno, le admito ese pulpo como animal de compañía porque el Del Burgo para mi que tiene menos luces que una patera. Sin embargo el juez Damocles bien que se lo comió con patatas, igual que se comió en su sentencia toda todita la dinamita, incluida la que había en las vías del tren.

Hala, tó pà dentro.

Quiero decir que lo mismo pasó con las pruebas falsas, que sí, que serían mu falsas para tocristo menos para el Primo de la Nuria

Bermudez.

Si la Kangoo fue defendida por el Del Burgo y el Manzano, no sé, pero tengo por cierto que fueron los de la Pesoe, juez Garzón incluído, quienes presionaron al tío Aznar acusándole de ocultar información y logrando que se abriera dicha vía.

Ahora bien, el que se abandonaran las demás posibilidades, tengo que reconocerlo, sí que fue un pecado en exclusiva del tío Aznar.

......

Efectivamente, no me acordaba yo que sólo declararon aquellas dos rumanas, que al otro no lo daban encontrado ni buscándolo debajo de la piedras, y uno no encuentra explicación al hecho de que el Marido de Elisa Beni no tirara de banquillo e hiciera declarar a tres o cuatro testigos más, que haberlos habíalos, salvo que pensara que el Zouham fuera a tener suficientes hermanos gemelos como para estar en tantos sitios a la vez.
......
Pues mu bien don Jaime Ignacio, mu razonable lo que dice, y aunque haya mencionado usté al Trashorras un par de veces, a mi el más superinocente de todos me parece el Zouham, el Jamal. Y de ése usté, mesié, no dice ná. Luego no sé si su condena, a día de hoy, le parecerá a usté bien o le parecerá mal.
¿Qué dicen en su partido?, ¿habrá por ahí algún Cid o Cide que quiera romper una lanza por ese triste moro?. ¿Se sumarán ustedes al SUP y acusarán también al tío Manzano obligando a que los de la Pesoe (a fin y a cabo es su sindicato) hagan lo propio?. ¿Qué le pareció lo que sucedió en Leganés unos diítas después?. ¿Y de la profanacíón de la tumba de Torronteras no tiene nada que decir?.

¿Y a todo ésto qué dice el Sanchez Manzano?. ¿Ha señalado ya a alguien, o va a señalar a quien le digan que tiene que señalar?.

-Ná señol jués, que los gitanos de la chatarra aparecieron por allí, los ví tan _probecitos_ y tan necesitaítos que les dí las ropas churruscadas, los enseres personales y tó lo que había, que, la verdad, estaba mu sucio y mu desconchao. Vaya usté a preguntarles ahora a Rumanía o por donde anden.

Del Burgo tampoco dice que durante el 11-M controlaran ná y si el Díaz de Mera era lo mejor que tenían para controlar a este ganao ya me hago una idea yo, ya, de qué clase de control tendrían sobre ellos. ¿No será la cosa alrevés de lo que decía Rajoy y resulta que el del despacho de abajo es el que se entera _mu_ bien enterao de lo que tiene en el desacho de arriba?.

No sé muy bién quién es el Del Burgo éste, ni si le harán mucho caso en su casa a la hora de comer, o se le cachondearán hasta los niños de su vecina de al lado. Sé que estuvo en la Comisión Parlamentaria aquella y ná más, no sé si seguirá siendo diputado. Pero supongo que será abogado, que tendrá mano en despachos y oficinas y que por ser del gremio sabrá navegar como pez de gestoría en esas aguas. Total que si el señor Del Burgo dice pensar lo que piensa e imaginarse lo que se imagina, si tiene un ratillo, ya podría sumarse a los del SUP y presentar querella contra Manzano por perjurio o por chorizo, si es que llegó a quedarse con los cuartos que pagarían los gitanos por la chatarra ferroviaria y los enseres de los muertos mataos.

Todo lo demás son palmaditas en la espalda al Luis del Pino con el clásico "a mi no me menciones que yo no he visto ná". Luego que don Luis no espere ni sentao a que éste menda vaya a admitir su incompetencia, o la de su partido, o la de su gobierno, o la de todo el sistema.

-Si señor, sí. Nosotros controlabamos el Ministerio del Interior y la CNI y la Policía Judicial y tal y tal. Ahora, lo que hicieran los guardias,

pues no sé.


Y así todo.



__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Duda Metódica (24 Ago 2021)

Respecto al caso de Antonio Guerra, leo en la hemeroteca de El País que falleció el 13 de mayo de 1996 en el hospital Virgen del Rocio, *donde llevaba un mes ingresado en el servicio de urología*. Por lo tanto, no habría lugar a ninguna gestión ante el laboratorio forense o la científica para encubrir el asunto, ya que se trataría del fallecimiento en un hospital de una persona que estaba ingresada desde hace tiempo. Si realmente sucedió lo que se dice en el ER, el desestabilizante cardio pulmonar se le hubo de administrar a la víctima forzosamente en el propio hospital.


----------



## javvi (25 Ago 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Respecto al caso de Antonio Guerra, leo en la hemeroteca de El País que falleció el 13 de mayo de 1996 en el hospital Virgen del Rocio, *donde llevaba un mes ingresado en el servicio de urología*. Por lo tanto, no habría lugar a ninguna gestión ante el laboratorio forense o la científica para encubrir el asunto, ya que se trataría del fallecimiento en un hospital de una persona que estaba ingresada desde hace tiempo. Si realmente sucedió lo que se dice en el ER, el desestabilizante cardio pulmonar se le hubo de administrar a la víctima forzosamente en el propio hospital.



No se menciona a Arimany, ni a Rollo, los habituales. Juan Guerra tenía, y puede que siga teniendo, mucho poder en su feudo andaluz. También en el caso del periodista Antonio Lima colaboran los forenses de Marbella. vía contactos de Ruiz. 

No deduzco, necesariamente, que le administrasen los desestabilizadores en el hospital. Esa es una posibilidad, pero también es posible que ocurriese algo parecido a lo del intento con Alberto Royuela. En el caso de Royuela, parece que el hospital donde le trataron no estaba controlado por la banda de Mena, y por eso pudo sobrevivir. En el caso de Antonio Guerra pudiera ser que los médicos del hospital sí estuviesen controlados por el Hermanísimo, y se encargaron de que Antonio no se recuperase.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Ago 2021)

¿Por qué no publicáis una novela con todo este material? Os saldría más a cuenta.


----------



## javvi (25 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿No llegó Mena a Barcelona también proviniente de Canarias, don @javvi y don @Bimmer?.
> 
> En Canarias también tiene mucho poderío o mucho predicamento la masonería. O éso tengo entendido y puede que fuera allí donde le dieran su primer mandil (mandil mandilón, cuenta las 20 que las 20 son, dice el dicho infantil). Debe de ser como pertenecer al club Pineda de Sevilla Que no dejan entrar a cualquiera.
> Bueno, ni asomarse.
> ...



Como dice el otro serviría para una novela, pero ya sabe los riesgos que eso conlleva.

Coincido con Fernando Múgica: no hay una partida de ajedrez, hay dos. La del propio atentado y la de los mandos policiales, que desde el minuto número uno empiezan a crear una realidad virtual que va a encubrir la verdadera. Si se hiciese pública la verdadera autoría, sería Casus Belli, como deja caer Múgica ¿nos imaginamos a España declarándole la guerra a una organización supraestatal que nos barrería del mapa en cuestión de minutos?



Mi hipótesis ya sabe por dónde va. Sabemos que la versión oficial es falsa de cabo a rabo porque fue una chapuza que tuvieron que improvisar contra reloj. Y porque, contra todo pronóstico, siguiendo el símil ajedrecístico, Aznar y Carmen Baladía se enrocaron. Ahí entra el Expediente Royuela a través del forense de Vic, y su colega hispano.isrealí. El forense catalán presume en su cv de haber colaborado en las autopsias del 11m, cuando, prácticamente, le echaron a patadas del Ifema.

Lo iban preparando todo adelantándose a los acontecimientos. Primero dan la noticia y después se cumple la noticia que se ha anunciado ya antes de que ocurra. Pensaban que Aznar diría que sí a todo lo que le dijesen sus amigos useños e israelíes. Aznar se enrocó y se fue todo al garete. Al nivel de los cuerpos de los difuntos lo mismo con Carmen Baladía. A Iñaki le perseguirán las tres capas de calzoncillos y las tres fuentes de la lucha antiterrorista el resto de su vida. Se lo recordaremos cada vez que tengamos una oportunidad.

De nada sirvieron los veinte billetes de avión que Arimany tenía comprados para veinte forenses. Baladía le mandó a paseo. ¿de dónde despegaba el avión de los forenses? ¿dónde están los forenses mayores expertos en terrorismo islámico? ¿traían sus propios frigoríficos como el Cohen?

En la comisión del Congreso de los Diputados de los atentados del 11m, el médico forense Prieto Carrero declaró:

_Yo no lo dije. Creo que hubo un contacto del equipo médico forense de un instituto de medicina legal de Tel Aviv, pero no sé realmente si fue con carácter previo, ofreciéndose para colaborar en las tareas o se realizó con posterioridad para elogiar el trabajo que habíamos hecho los médicos forenses durante esos días. La verdad es que no lo sé.

https://www.congreso.es/public_oficiales/L8/CONG/DS/CI/CI_008.PDF_

O dicho por Belga197, uno de los peones más destacados, en la página de Don Luis:


_Por cierto, lo de los forenses no es ningún descubrimiento de última hora. Ya lo contaba Múgica en el primer Agujero._ _En Israel se encuentran los mejores especialistas en medicina forense relacionados con terroristas suicidas. Tienen una enorme experiencia en casos similares a los atentados del 11-M, no en vano han tenido que sufrir 1.000 muertos en atentados parecidos en los últimos cuatro años. Por eso son capaces de saber rápidamente si en los atentados han intervenido kamikazes. Tras las explosiones de Madrid pretenden volar desde Tel Aviv varios de estos especialistas para colaborar en la investigación. Pero la policía española, que ya ha rechazado a los estadounidenses, rechaza también a los israelíes. Y eso, a pesar de algunos rumores del primer día en los que se difunde la noticia de que puede haber restos de kamikazes entre las víctimas._ También nos da una explicación al rumor de los suicidas. _En realidad se trata de una simple confusión, para algunos intencionada. En Ifema recogen y separan los restos de las víctimas. Las bolsas de plástico contienen signos de colores para organizar mejor la identificación. Hay tres bolsas aparte con restos que nadie es capaz de atribuir a una persona concreta. Hay incluso trozos de cuerpos de gente que está con vida en los hospitales. Esas tres bolsas dan lugar a los rumores difundidos por medios de comunicación y que luego quedarían desmentidos. El propio Zapatero hace llamadas en las que afirma que ya han encontrado restos de kamikazes y que el Gobierno lo oculta._ Lo de las bolsas es cierto pero en principio parece que no son tres, sino curiosamente 12.









Nada de eso fue un error


A eso de las 21:30 de la noche del 11-M, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero comenzaba una ronda de llamadas a los directores de los medios de comunicación, para decirles que su partido tenía información sobre la aparición de dos suicidas en los trenes, información que el gobierno del PP estaría ocultando.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## javvi (25 Ago 2021)

Nuevos documentos en la página javierroyuelasamit:



http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/08/DOCUMENTO-3.pdf


----------



## javvi (25 Ago 2021)

*El hermano del Vicepresidente Alfonso Guerra, Juan, mandó asesinar a su propio hermano, Antonio.*


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *El hermano del Vicepresidente Alfonso Guerra, Juan, mandó asesinar a su propio hermano, Antonio.*



Menudo pleonasmo te has gastado.  






Pleonasmo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Nuevos documentos en la página javierroyuelasamit:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/08/DOCUMENTO-3.pdf



¿Eres Javier Royuela, verdad?


----------



## Tigershark (25 Ago 2021)

Imaginaos la mierda que debe tener el pp para no denunciar el supuesto intento de asesinato a marrano rajao. El ER es el auténtico botón rojo del régimen, porque es evidente que si alguien lo pulsa no sólo cae el PSOE van todos detrás incluido la casa real , este régimen es una auténtica farsa que debería ser detenido manu militari esta misma mañana.


----------



## Bimmer (25 Ago 2021)

*PIDO POR FAVOR DEDICAR LOS SIGUIENTES POST A ESTE TEMA PORQUE TIENE UNA CLARA RELACION CON EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA, LA FINALIDAD ES QUE SANTIAGO ROYUELA SE META DE LLENO EN ESTE CASO EN EL CANAL.*


Mensaje para Santiago Royuela, le pido por favor que se ponga en contacto con Antonio García y su familia, estamos ante un caso clarísimo de corrupción en la fiscalía de Cataluña y en la que es probable que unos criminales hayan sido fichados como sicarios. 






Sociedad: - Brutal paliza en el metro de Barcelona, la víctima en silla de ruedas.


ACTUALIZACIÓN!!! : Aquí tenéis el Facebook de 2 de los 3 psicópatas, el alto no tiene pero sale en unas cuantas fotos con ellos, es el alto rubio con toda la cara de criminal y que sale en una foto posando con una navaja, Facebook del gordo : https://m.facebook.com/diegolr3 Facebook del...




www.burbuja.info





Antonio García : “Casi me matan y no sé por qué”

Vídeo de la paliza de los 3 cobardes a Antonio García *(LAS IMÁGENES SON MUY FUERTES) : *

La última noticia del caso es esta de Enero de 2020, se trata de un juicio, tras esa noticia no hay otras, no se sabe si ha habido sentencia...

Empieza el juicio por dar una paliza a un hombre en el metro de Barcelona


*LO QUE SÍ SE SABE, ES LO SIGUIENTE : *

Siguiendo las noticias que hay sobre el caso, esos tres hijos de la grandísima puta y cobardes, supuestamente han pasado 2 años en prisión preventiva y se les ha prorrogado por riesgo de reiteración delictiva y de fuga.

*ES FALSO, ELLOS MISMOS HAN PUBLICADO EN SUS REDES SOCIALES SU PUESTA EN LIBERTAD ANTES DE CUMPLIR ESOS 2 AÑOS.*

Tras el juicio de Enero de 2020, en el que no hay sentencia y no se ha vuelto a saber nada más sobre el caso (mediáticamente hablando), pero esos trozos de mierda publicaron en verano de 2020 imágenes en sus redes sociales en las que se les veía de fiesta y en piscinas, nadando y pasándolo bien mientras su víctima *NECESITA AYUDA PARA PODER VIVIR DEBIDO A SU TETRAPLEJIA POR LA PALIZA.*

Esta semana se han vuelto a filtrar imágenes suyas en redes sociales en las que se les ve en libertad, *EL CABECILLA DE LA PALIZA HA TENIDO UNA HIJA. *Es probable que haya sido bajo recomendación de *LAS RATAS DE SUS ABOGADOS O DE LA PROPIA FISCALIA... *para posibles permisos de libertad y/o rebaja de condena (en caso de que estén en la cárcel...)

A destacar : Los agresores se jactaron de la brutal agresión Una jueza prorroga dos años la prisión preventiva por una brutal paliza en el Metro de Barcelona 

Y en el juicio nada de pedir perdón a la víctima sino que lo justificaron diciendo que fue en defensa propia y que él empezó. *AUTÉNTICOS CRIMINALES E HIJOS DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA.*


Tras su inacabada prisión preventiva de menos de lo que se estipulaba, los criminales publicaron contenido en redes sociales en las que realizaban simbología, un aparente 6 satánico con las manos, uno de ellos tiene el 666 tatuado en la barriga, imágenes de los criminales al final del post.

¿Por qué no se le quita la custodia al cabecilla de los tres criminales? ¿Por qué no se le pone una orden de alejamiento del criminal a la choni descerebrada con la que ha tenido la hija? Qué putrefacción de mundo joder, pero no hay mal que por bien no venga, este caso viene que ni pintado para el ER.

*ES UN CASO CLARÍSIMO DE CORRUPCIÓN EN LA FISCALIA DE CATALUÑA EN LA ACTUALIDAD. *

Estos tres criminales están supuestamente contratados como sicarios por la fiscalía, SON CARNE DE OPERACIÓN CHUMI.


----------



## Uritorco (25 Ago 2021)

El vídeo de hoy subido hace una hora.


----------



## javvi (26 Ago 2021)

El último documento aportado a javierroyuelasamit lo han cambiado: el que yo colgué es sobre la mujer de Arimany y su segunda residencia en Mahón.



javvi dijo:


> Nuevos documentos en la página javierroyuelasamit:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/08/DOCUMENTO-3.pdf



Si se pincha ahora es distinto: va sobre los colaboradores de Arimany en el inst. anat. forense. Mena quiere que les intervengan los teléfonos por si saben algo de las actividades no del todo lícitas de Arimany.



http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/08/DOCUMENTO-1.pdf


----------



## javvi (26 Ago 2021)

Residencia de Arimany cuando vive en Barcelona: Santalo 96.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





Mena quiere que Ruiz haga de portera y se entere de qué relaciones tiene Arimany con sus vecinos.

En el mismo portal vive Pau Furriol Fornells, el propietario de la nave donde se escondieron las papeletas del pseudorerfendum del 1-O. Fue arrestado el 27 de septiembre y al día siguiente ya estaba en la calle.















TC rechaza recurso de dueño de la nave de papeletas del 1-0 contra su arresto


Madrid, 22 feb (EFE).- El Tribunal Constitucional (TC) ha rechazado un recurso que presentó el propietario de la nave del municipio barcelonés de Bigues i Riells donde




www.lavanguardia.com






Actualmente es senador por Esquerra Republicana, Bildu.






Ficha del Senador | FURRIOL FORNELLS, PAU | Senado de España


El Senado, cámara de representación territorial de España, constituyendo, junto con el Congreso de los Diputados, las Cortes Generales o Parlamento de España. Esta página web proporciona información sobre su actividad parlamentaria, composición, organización, relaciones con los ciudadanos así...



www.senado.es





También es consejero de la cervecera Damm









Etiqueta: Pau Furriol Fornells | Dolça Catalunya







www.dolcacatalunya.com







javvi dijo:


> Nuevos documentos en la página javierroyuelasamit:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/08/DOCUMENTO-3.pdf


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Ago 2021)

¿No serás el mismísimo Javier Royuela, verdad?


----------



## javvi (26 Ago 2021)

La segunda residencia de Arimany está en el Camí Trepucó de Mahón. No especifica el número. Hay unas cuantas casas pagesas. Puede ser cualquiera de ellas.

Curiosamente, en esa misma calle está el crematorio municipal. Recordemos la cantidad de casos de la relación de los 800 que son incinerados. 142 veces me sale la palabra incinerado en el pdf de los 800. 









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





Por ejemplo: el caso 006 de Herminio Molero Calvete. Dice la ficha del registro civil que es incinerado, pero no dice dónde. 

El siguiente caso: el 007 de Jaime Borrás Martín. lo mismo. 

¿Será la vivienda de Arimany justo la de enfrente del crematorio? tiene una finca muy espaciosa, parece un lugar muy discreto, una calle muy estrecha. 

No hay que confundir el discreto camí de Trepucó con el famoso poblado de los talayóticos (edad de bronce y de hierro) de Trepucó, que está, siguiendo el camino viejo de San Luis, a unos dos kilómetros. 









Trepucó - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## javvi (26 Ago 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿No serás el mismísimo Javier Royuela, verdad?




Dime cuántas palmeras ves en esta foto. Quiero saber si eres un robot o un mamarracho.


----------



## Peritta (26 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Como dice el otro serviría para una novela, pero ya sabe los riesgos que eso conlleva.



Yo lo intenté con el sargento Kim de la policía Benetérita coreana ¿no se acuerda?, jua, jua jua. Ahí lo dejo en un espoiler para quien no lo haya leído; pero la realidad -o la presunta realidad, ya que sabe que aún no he puesto la mano en el fuego por este asunto- superaba a mi ficción aún antes de haberla empezado a escribir.



Spoiler



-Infarto de miocardio -dijo el perito forense del Instituto Anatómico de Pussan de reciente creación e independiente del de Seul.
-Pero, ...pero si le falta la cabeza -dijo la becaria poniendo los ojos a la occidental.

El perito forense achinó aún más los ojos de coreano cerrao que Dios le había dao, como queriendo examinar a la becaria.
-A ver si te crees tú que sabes más que el ordenador. Éso será porque le atropellaría un camión después, supongo.

La becaria, como queriendo hacer méritos para que alguien reparara en su inteligente cerebro y no en su arrebatadora belleza insistió con cierto retintín.
-A ver si es que el infarto le dio cuando vio venírsele el camión para encima.

El perito era de plantilla y sabía cómo funcionan las cosas en la administración coreana e intentó hacer valer su autoridad de _oppa_ vejete.
-Mira, no te compliques, te he dicho un camión pero lo mismo podía haber sido un tren. Yo no sé si estaba tirado en el arcén una hora muerto esperando la ambulancia y le pasó un coche por encima, o se cayó sobre una máquina industrial tras haberle dado el infarto ante muchos testigos. Ahí pone infarto de miocardio y está firmado por el director del instituto.

La becaria usó su_ aegyo_ coreano, que es una vocecilla infantil que usan como tu sobrina cuando te llama tito en vez de tío. Vamos, lo opuesto al marimandoneo (empoderamiento en neolengüés) que usan por aquí las mujeres cuando se ponen en jarras con los pulgares por delante, pero igual de eficaz.
-Yo no puedo firmar infarto con las pruebas que veo...

El perito alzó los hombros como haciendo ver que la cosa no tenía nada que ver con él.
-Si quieres puedo llamar al director del Instituto a ver qué dice. Pero ya sabes que nunca está, que anda politiqueando por ahí y lo mismo tarda dos o tres días en ponerse con ésto.

-No podemos esperar, la familia querrá los restos. Y sin saber qué ha pasado... -insistió ella con su tono _aegyo_ que tanto agradaba y a la vez exasperaba al perito forense de plantilla.
Pero el perito era mu pagafantas, y ante aquella exigencia velada de chantaje emocional llamó al sargento Kim de la Benetérita Corana que era quién mayormente solucionaba los casos dudosos en aquella morgue.

El sargento Kim era sargento porque quería. Todos los mandos que había tenido, sorprendidos por su eficacia, le habían recomendado para cursos de ascenso pero él siempre los supo eludir. La policía Benetérita coreana es una policía militar y por lo tanto nadie quiere ascender de sargento a teniente, ni de capitán a comandante. Por aquello de que ser cabeza de ratón es muchas veces mejor que ser cola de dragón.

El sargento Kim era un tipo de treintaymuchos/cuarentipocos mu bien llevaos. Alto para el estandard coreano 1'85. De cuerpo bien formado en entrenamiento militar y de ademanes gallardos y altaneros sin ser arrogantes. Tenía voz de mando sin alzar la voz, pelazo asiático y maquillaje a la oriental que suavizaba su fiera expresión y a la vez denotaba que era un tipo que se cuidaba y se depilaba.

Cuando llegó, el perito se había ido a comer y encontró a la becaria al microscopio mirando muestras junto a dos compañeras que discutían si teñir con anilina, o con vaya usté a saber qué, para que las bacterias se hicieran visibles.
De un taconazo, como correspondía a su impoluto uniforme hecho a medida, se hizo visible y saludó con una profunda genuflexión que cogió por sorpresa a las jóvenes que respondieron con otra genuflexión no tan profunda.

El sargento Kim con expresión grave y sin abrir la boca, tomó a la becaria con suavidad del codo y se la llevó a parte, junto a un ventanal por donde entraba a raudales la luz del sol para que pudiera admirar sus anchas espaldas. Sus compañeras les veían desde el otro lado del laboratorio.
Entonces el sargento Kim habló en voz baja, pero con el tono más grave que daban sus cuerdas bucales cerca del oído de la muchacha.

La becaria mojó las bragas.

-Ha sido suicidio con una motosierra. La familia no quiere que se sepa porque es un señor muy influyente y bla, bla, bla, verborrea convincente.


La becaria nunca supo muy bien qué era lo que el sargento Kim le contó, pero acabó firmando lo del infarto sin hacer más preguntas.



NOTA del Notta.- Cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.





javvi dijo:


> Coincido con Fernando Múgica: no hay una partida de ajedrez, hay dos. La del propio atentado y la de los mandos policiales, que desde el minuto número uno empiezan a crear una realidad virtual que va a encubrir la verdadera. Si se hiciese pública la verdadera autoría, sería Casus Belli, como deja caer Múgica ¿nos imaginamos a España declarándole la guerra a una organización supraestatal que nos barrería del mapa en cuestión de minutos?



No, si a mí también me gustaría creer que los encubridores y los ejecutores no tienen nada que ver, pero es que nunca llegué a creer en el ratoncito Pérez ¿sabe?, ni cuando me trajo aquella moneda de 2'50 pts hace ahora una pila de años.
Mire, si desde el minuto 1 están encubriendo y maniobrando, ¿quién no me dice a mí que no lo estaban haciendo ya desde el minuto -1?. Al fin y al cabo las cámaras de Atocha estaban en modo no-grabar.




javvi dijo:


> Mi hipótesis ya sabe por dónde va. Sabemos que la versión oficial es falsa de cabo a rabo porque fue una chapuza que tuvieron que improvisar contra reloj. Y porque, contra todo pronóstico, siguiendo el símil ajedrecístico, Aznar y Carmen Baladía se enrocaron. Ahí entra el Expediente Royuela a través del forense de Vic, y su colega hispano.isrealí. El forense catalán presume en su cv de haber colaborado en las autopsias del 11m, cuando, prácticamente, le echaron a patadas del Ifema.



No, si ya sé por dónde va su hipótesis, pero es que ver a los servicios secretos marroquís (saludos Abdul. Debe de ser el becario de la embajada Marroquí que nos lee, si es que don Mohamed VI es digno hijo de Hassan II y entonces no será, como Felipe Gonzalez, un tio que se entera de lo que pasa en España solo por la prensa que, la verdad, últimamente da asquito), los servicios secretos franceses, los de la CIA, los de la OTAN y hasta seguro que nos colocará a algún judío, y del Mossad o algo así, pero a mí éso más que una conspiración me parece una feria ¿qué quiere que le diga?.
Si fuera así y con tanta gente implicada seguro que ya nos habríamos enterado de algo.



javvi dijo:


> Lo iban preparando todo adelantándose a los acontecimientos. Primero dan la noticia y después se cumple la noticia que se ha anunciado ya antes de que ocurra. Pensaban que Aznar diría que sí a todo lo que le dijesen sus amigos useños e israelíes. Aznar se enrocó y se fue todo al garete. Al nivel de los cuerpos de los difuntos lo mismo con Carmen Baladía. A Iñaki le perseguirán las tres capas de calzoncillos y las tres fuentes de la lucha antiterrorista el resto de su vida. Se lo recordaremos cada vez que tengamos una oportunidad.




La verdad no sé que pintaban por aquí los israelís ya que la mayoría de los atentados que había entonces por allí eran a cuchillo sobre los viandantes y paseantes, o en vehículo sobre peatones esperando al autobus.
De atentados con suicidas explotados en mercados sabrían más los forenses paquistanís que los israelís. Seguro.

En cualquier caso los israelís parece que no insistieron tanto como ustedes en mencionarles. Además hubiera quedado mu cantoso y muchos hubiéramos chascado la lengua si las autopsias a los del 11-M las hacen ellos. ¿Qué pasa, en España no tenemos forenses?.
No sé, pienso que lo que mueve a la doctora Baladía es la honrilla profesional y no responde a enroques ni gambitos de dama dictados por una mano oculta.



javvi dijo:


> De nada sirvieron los veinte billetes de avión que Arimany tenía comprados para veinte forenses. Baladía le mandó a paseo. ¿de dónde despegaba el avión de los forenses? ¿dónde están los forenses mayores expertos en terrorismo islámico? ¿traían sus propios frigoríficos como el Cohen?



Yo aquí, si fuera periodista puntero, lo que preguntaría es qué funcicharo de qué departamento o subseccion o negociado administrativo, mandó el cargo de comprar los billetes de avión, porque dudo que el Armany Manso los pagara de su bolsillo por mucho seny de ése que diga tener.

Igual me pasa con los mortadelos que fueron a la embajada mexicana en Bolivia a hacer no sé qué, cuando tumbaron al Evo Morales por elecciones fraudulentas, que me pregunto quién les pagaría los billetes de avión y quién les gestionaría o actualizaría los pasaportes a nuestros sufridos agentes que iban con la cara tapada pero que quedaron con el culo al aire.

Es ahí, hay que hurgar en la administración.

Una buena red de topillos



javvi dijo:


> En la comisión del Congreso de los Diputados de los atentados del 11m....




De esa comisión tengo algo que decir que ahí dejo en un espoiler.
Pero ésa fue el juicio señor.
El del sumario lo único que hizo fue seguir aquellas directrices sin importarle si le destruían los trenes delante de sus narices o se perdían las pertenencias de los muertos, ni qué puñetas explosivo explotó.

Y en el juicio posterior lo que se juzgó fue el sumario y no los hechos y, por no coincidir éstos con aquél, iban a irse algunos "caminito de Jeréz"

¡Ay Manolete!, si no sabes torear, ¿a qué te metes?.



Spoiler



26 - Agosto - 2004 LA COMISIÓN DE MARRAS.

Señor director:

En el número de su revista correspondiente al 11 de Mayo del presente, tuvo usted a bien el publicarme una carta bajo este título y hoy quisiera volver a incidir sobre el mismo tema. Es que visto lo visto, resulta que ahora tengo mejor opinión de la Nuria Bermudez o de la Yola Berrocal que de la mayoría de nuestros parlamentarios.

En aquella carta les tachaba de figurones y de vanidosos y ahora en ésta no me queda más remedio que calificarles como cínicos e hipócritas.

Si señor, se les llena la boca al invocar a las víctimas y a sus familias, y hasta hay quien no disimuló una lagrimilla más o menos de cocodrilo. Se hinchan como pavos reales presumiendo de lo importante de su aportación al esclarecimiento del caso, de que lo van a averiguar todo, de que van a delimitar las responsabilidades a quien corresponda, etc, etc.

Y sin embargo, cuando llega el 1º de Agosto ¿se van de vacaciones perdiendo el culo?.
Veremos pues quien está aquí para el 1º de Septiembre, si es que la mayoría no alarga sus vacaciones un par de semanitas más

o más.

Miau que dijo el gato.

Que se vayan a otro perro con ese hueso. La gente no es tonta y se da cuenta de que, si los trabajos de la comisión se suspenden por las vacaciones, a lo mejor va a resultar que la comisión de marras no es tan Útil e importante como nos quieren hacer creer.

¿A qué viene tanto circo si luego no han permitido la retrasmisión de las audiencias más que a ratillos?. ¿A qué viene tanto paripé si cuando se presenta el ferragosto en Madrid resulta que todos huyen de los calores como conejos?.

Y mientras tanto el Rafah ése en la trena. Pero no por haber trapicheado con la grifa o sus derivados que evidencias hay -y muchas- sino por un asunto mucho más grave donde el tipo puede que poco haya tenido que ver.

¿Y a éstos los hemos elegido nosotros?. ¿Y éstos son los padres de la patria?.
Joer.
A mi más me parecen las suegras, porque la comisión ésa lo único que parece pretender es regañar al Aznar.



Vaya, como a mi mi suegra.



PD.- A ése le tengo en el ignore don @javvi. Y me da por culo que hagan más caso a los que vienen a embarrar el campo con una mieradposta que a los que nos curramos los textos.

En cualquier caso si fuera usté don Javier Royuela estaría ya muerto desde hace años.
¿Cómo es usté tan pardillo y le hace caso?. Fijo que es el Voodoo con otra multinike.

____________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Dime cuántas palmeras ves en esta foto. Quiero saber si eres un robot o un mamarracho.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 754644



Dime tú cuántos dedos ves en esta foto.


----------



## javvi (26 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> De atentados con suicidas explotados en mercados sabrían más los forenses paquistanís que los israelís. Seguro.



¿Le consta a usted que un equipo de forenses pakistanís se ofreciese a ayudar con las autopsias del 11m?

Lo que a mí me conta es que el gobierno en funciones rechazó la ayuda de los forenses del instituto Greenberg. de Tel Aviv.

_El Gobierno español rechazó ayer el envío desde Israel de un equipo de tres médicos forenses procedentes del prestigioso Instituto Greenberg, que se encarga del reconocimiento de los cadáveres desfigurados cuando se producen atentados suicidas. El pasado jueves, en medio del desastre, forenses españoles hicieron llegar al Instituto Greenberg su solicitud de ayuda, habida cuenta de su amplio historial y experiencia durante la segunda Intifada._









El Gobierno rechaza la ayuda de un equipo forense de Israel


Los psiquiatras auguran inseguridad y miedo ante el futuro




www.diariocordoba.com





_








Abu Kabir Forensic Institute - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Yehuda Hiss, director del instituto, señaló al diario Jerusalem Post que el ministro de Sanidad, Dan Naveh, de quien depende el centro, había dado su visto bueno para el envío de tres expertos. El grupo de especialistas estaría encabezado por el prestigioso doctor *Ricardo Nachban,* de origen argentino. En declaraciones a este diario, Hiss aseguró que su cometido principal sería ayudar en la identificación de los cadáveres. _

Seamos serios, Don@peritta: lo suyo es una especulación, lo mío no. Está fundamentado con datos. Ricardo Nachban, que cada uno lo escribe como quiere (Ricardo Nahman), es el amigo de Arimany que se lo lleva a las conferencias de Barcelona.

Y siento repetirme, pero es que, por lo visto, no es suficiente.



javvi dijo:


> *JOSEP ARIMANY MANSO Y RICARDO NAHMAN (MÉDICO FORENSE DE TEL-AVIV) ¿EL ESLABÓN PERDIDO DEL 11M?
> 
> Cronología de los hechos 11M*
> Entre las 19:30 y las 21:00 - Pasan por el IFEMA, entre otros: El director general de la Policía, Díaz de Mera, el subdirector operativo de la Policía, Díaz Pintado, el jefe Superior de Policía de Madrid, Fernández Rancaño, la subsecretaria de Interior, María Dolores de Cospedal. (Fernando Múgica): en las dependencias del Ifema. Entre algunos mandos de los que allí estaban se corrió la voz de que se les había perdido una mochila con explosivos. Hubo revuelo y nervios durante varias horas... [Se presenta un equipo Tedax con perros a rastrear explosivos.
> ...



Si tiene algún dato concreto de forenses pakistanís apórtelo, como hago yo con mi hipótesis, si no, es una mera especulación.


----------



## Peritta (26 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> ¿Le consta a usted que un equipo de forenses pakistanís se ofreciese a ayudar con las autopsias del 11m?
> .....
> .....
> 
> ...




¿Una especulación?, ...¿pero no ve que es una guasa?.

Descargue usté la escopeta y retraiga las uñas que me parece que me las ha sacado por no aceptar su hipótesis de la autoría carolingia del 11-M.
No, si a mí también me gustaría creer en una autoría externa y que en Espain _tormundo e güeno_ y que por aquí no tenemos gente tan malvada.
Pero es que si uno no manda en su propio corazón, menos aún en su cerebro.

Y éso que éste es vulnerable a la propaganda... y al halago.

Mire, donde actuaban a base de "inmolaos" con cinturón o chaleco explosivo en mercados y zocos, era en Siria, en Paquistán, o en Egipto basante más a menudo que en Israel, que allí actuaban más a cuchillo o con vehículo lanzado.
Éso es lo que he dicho, ná más, y usté ha cogido el rábano por los paquistaníes. ¿Vive usté en Barcelona?.

Mire, en el párrafo ése del diario de Córdoba que nos publica usté, mesié, no queda mu claro si se ofrecen los israelíes o se lo solicitan los españoles:

_El Gobierno español rechazó ayer el envío desde Israel de un equipo de tres médicos forenses procedentes del prestigioso Instituto Greenberg, que se encarga del reconocimiento de los cadáveres desfigurados cuando se producen atentados suicidas. El pasado jueves, en medio del desastre, forenses españoles hicieron llegar al Instituto Greenberg su solicitud de ayuda, habida cuenta de su amplio historial y experiencia durante la segunda Intifada._

Bueno, los forenses españoles.
Pero la intifada ésa iba a cuchillo señor, no sé por tanto cuánta experiencia acumulada tendrían los forenses judíos ésos, pero si yo soy la doctora Baladía, solo por prurito profesional, no me dejo yo mojar la oreja ni enmendar la plana.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Ago 2021)

@javvi @Peritta Sois los foreros más constantes y fieles del hilo, se agradece vuestro apoyo pero esto trata sobre el ER, cosa que de ser cierta supera en gravedad al 11M, de hecho el 11M entraría dentro de esa mafia institucional de la que se habla en el ER, y para tirar del hilo nada mejor que lo que ya tenemos, Mena y la fiscalía de Cataluña.

Sólo un imbécil pensaría que desde que Mena dejó el puesto, se ha acabado la actividad criminal en esa fiscalía, la teoría de @Debunker de que Ruiz es el representante/cabecilla de un equipo mafioso que habla en nombre de todos, lo mismo puede suceder con Mena.

*Y LO MÁS PROBABLE ES QUE SIGA FUNCIONANDO IGUAL EN LA ACTUALIDAD.

NO HAY SENTENCIA DE ESTE CASO : *



Bimmer dijo:


> *PIDO POR FAVOR DEDICAR LOS SIGUIENTES POST A ESTE TEMA PORQUE TIENE UNA CLARA RELACION CON EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA, LA FINALIDAD ES QUE SANTIAGO ROYUELA SE META DE LLENO EN ESTE CASO EN EL CANAL.*
> 
> 
> Mensaje para Santiago Royuela, le pido por favor que se ponga en contacto con Antonio García y su familia, estamos ante un caso clarísimo de corrupción en la fiscalía de Cataluña y en la que es probable que unos criminales hayan sido fichados como sicarios.
> ...



Buscadlo en el BOE, no hay ninguna sentencia de ese caso, el juicio fue en Enero de 2020, ponéis en el buscador del BOE : "sentencia 2020 barcelona" y no sale ese caso.

*LA VÍCTIMA HA QUEDADO TETRAPLÉJICA DE UNA PALIZA Y NO HAY SENTENCIA Y LOS AGRESORES ESTÁN ACTUALMENTE EN LIBERTAD, ASÍ LO DEMUESTRAN EN REDES SOCIALES.


ESTAMOS ANTE UN CLARO CASO DE CORRUPCIÓN EN LA FISCALIA DE CATALUÑA Y QUE ENCAJA EN LA OPERACION CHUMI DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA. 









Empieza el juicio por dar una paliza a un hombre en el metro de Barcelona


Empieza el juicio contra tres hombre acusados de dar una paliza a otro hombre en el metro de Barcelona.




www.lavanguardia.com






@javvi @Peritta *¿Estáis de acuerdo en pedir a Santiago Royuela que se ponga en contacto con Antonio García y hable de ese caso en el canal?


Lo que creo que ha pasado : 

A. 

Abogados de los criminales son corruptos y tienen relación con la fiscalía de Cataluña (completamente corrupta), necesitan a esos criminales para usarlos de sicarios como los de la operación chumi, presionan al abogado de la víctima y a periodistas para que dejen tirado a la víctima, esta sin recursos ni medios se ve desamparado y se da por vencido.


B.

Los criminales, una vez fichados por la fiscalía, reciben por primer encargo asesinar a su propia víctima, a Antonio García, y amenazan a su familia para que se mantengan callados, también puede ser que lo hayan asesinado y que haya parecido una muerte natural, con la parafernalia del equipo científico y forense, etc, y la familia se lo haya creído.


*ES URGENTE PONERSE EN CONTACTO CON ANTONIO GARCÍA Y/O SU FAMILIA PARA VER CUÁL DE LAS DOS OPCIONES, SI LA A O LA B, ES LA CORRECTA, UNA DE ELLAS TIENE QUE SER PORQUE NO HA HABIDO SENTENCIA.


ES UN CASO MUY CLARO DE CORRUPCIÓN EN LA FISCALÍA DE CATALUÑA EN LA ACTUALIDAD.*


----------



## javvi (27 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Una especulación?, ...¿pero no ve que es una guasa?.
> 
> Descargue usté la escopeta y retraiga las uñas que me parece que me las ha sacado por no aceptar su hipótesis de la autoría carolingia del 11-M.




No señor, hablo claro. No hay nada que abale la intromisión de forenses pakistaníes, pero sí hay del Instituto Greenberg de Tel Aviv, donde trabaja el amigo de Arimany.

Claro que si está usted de guasa, pues nada , a guasa nos lo tomaremos. Perdone es que nunca sé mi bien si está de guasa o no. ¿no era usted malagueño? Se lo digo porque el humor sevillano me resulta más predecible, pero el malagueño me desconcierta.



Peritta dijo:


> Mire, en el párrafo ése del diario de Córdoba que nos publica usté, mesié, no queda mu claro si se ofrecen los israelíes o se lo solicitan los españoles:
> 
> _El Gobierno español rechazó ayer el envío desde Israel de un equipo de tres médicos forenses procedentes del prestigioso Instituto Greenberg, que se encarga del reconocimiento de los cadáveres desfigurados cuando se producen atentados suicidas. El pasado jueves, en medio del desastre, forenses españoles hicieron llegar al Instituto Greenberg su solicitud de ayuda, habida cuenta de su amplio historial y experiencia durante la segunda Intifada._



De nuevo me quedo con la duda de si está de guasa o no. Una cosa es el Gobierno español, que no es nada ambiguo: rechaza la ayuda de los médicos forenses israelíes del Instituto Greenberg, y otra cosa, efectivamente, son esos forenses españoles. No nos dice quiénes son. Nosotros conocemos a uno bastante bien. Sabemos que en Barcelona es vecino de un senador indepe y que tiene una segunda residencia en Mahón, en una discreta callejuela donde está el crematorio municipal.

Lo que nos dice la noticia es:

_Yehuda Hiss, director del instituto, señaló al diario Jerusalem Post que el ministro de Sanidad, Dan Naveh, de quien depende el centro, había dado su visto bueno para el envío de tres expertos. El grupo de especialistas estaría encabezado por el prestigioso doctor Ricardo Nachban, de origen argentino. En declaraciones a este diario, Hiss aseguró que su cometido principal sería ayudar en la identificación de los cadáveres. _

Es decir, que ellos, los israelíes, se lo guisan y se lo comen. Pero, puesto que el atentado se produce en España, es el Gobierno español el que tiene la última palabra, no el director del Instituto Greenbeg, ni el ministro de Sanidad isrealí. Y el Gobierno español, en un raro acto de soberanía, rechazó esa ayuda.

Después, cada uno cuenta su propia historia, la del amigo de Arimany es:



javvi dijo:


> Yo estaba con la maleta preparada para viajar a Madrid cuando nos llamaron para decirnos que finalmente prescindían de nuestra ayuda porque se estaban arreglando bien. No tenían ningún problema", explica. Parece que la petición sí existió, por lo tanto lo que difundió la SER no fue técnicamente un bulo. Lo que habrá que ver es quién y por qué hizo esa petición, por si hubiese mala intención. Es curioso que del ministerio de la ministra Palacios ya van tres: condena en la ONU, telegramas a la embajadas y petición de forenses a Israel.



Al señor Nahman habría que decirle que una cosa es que esté anunciada la colaboración de forenses isrealíes y otra muy distinta es que nos den los detalles de lo que van a descubrir antes de ponerse a trabajar: piernas de hombre depiladas, tres capas de calzoncillos. No cuela el capote que le quiere echar al amigo Iñaki.

Otra cosa es el papel del embajador en Israel: Don _*Eudalao Mirapeix Martinez, *_quien según la prensa internacional:




javvi dijo:


> *The Spanish ambassador to Israel, Eudalao Mirapeix Martinez*, yesterday asked the Israel Health Ministry *to send a team of forensic experts to Madrid*, to help authorities there identify the bodies of people killed in the attacks. A three-member team from the National Institute for Forensic Medicine at Abu Kabir is to leave for Spain today. According to institut edirector, Prof. Yehuda Liss, all the members of the team - *Dr. Ricardo Nahman, Dr. Zipora Kahane and Dr. Arian Davidson* - are native Spanish speakers, which should help them in their work in Madrid.



O sea, que fue él quien pidió al Ministro de Sanidad israelí la ayuda de un equipo de expertos a Madrid para la identificación de cadáveres. Tres forenses que además eran hablantes nativos de español.

Esto puede que sea verdad, o puede que no lo sea. Lo que sabemos es que Aznar desconfiaba de todos los que le rodeaban, empezando por el CNI, excepto de un reducido grupo de su gobierno y de ciertos mandos de la Policía Nacional y de la Guardia Civil.

Lo curioso, es que el señor Mirapeix se libró de la limpieza que supuso el cambio de Gobierno tras los atentados. Permaneció en su cargo de embajador de Israel hasta el 2008. Y había llegado al cargo en el 2003, desde el 22 noviembre del 2003.

Hace usted bien en picarme, Don Peritta, porque me obliga a repasar los temas y salen cosas muy curiosas, muy muy curiosas. Aunque también van acompañadas de una cierta sensación de peligro, como de que uno está llegando demasiado lejos.

El 22 de noviembre del 2003 Don Eudalao Mirapeix Martinez es nombrado embajador de Israel, y siete días después: el 29. se produce la emboscada de *Latifiya *en Irak *, *en la que el convoy de ocho agentes del CNI, a los que sólo les concedieron armas cortas, sufrió la emboscada, sobreviviendo sólo uno: el que dicen que le salvó el clérigo irakí por decir la palabra Baraka.

Recordemos que poco más de un mes antes otro agente del CNI había sido asesinado en Irak: José Antonio Bernal.












Emboscada de Latifiya - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org










Eudaldo Mirapeix - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org










BOE.es - BOE-A-2003-21356 Real Decreto 1442/2003, de 21 de noviembre, por el que se designa Embajador de España en el Estado de Israel a don Eudaldo Mirapeix y Martínez.







www.boe.es













Solidaridad del partido de Sharón con España


El embajador de España en Israel, Eudaldo Mirapeix Martinez, (a la izquierda de la imagen) agradeció ayer a las autoridades hebreas su solidaridad tras los atentados en Madrid la semana pasada, durante una reunión especial del grupo parlamentario del partido gubernamental Likud presidida por el...



www.abc.es





Sabemos que Aznar, en el propio 11m y días siguientes, en las reuniones con las personas de máxima confianza, Jorge Dezcallar, el director del CNI, estuvo excluido, y al final, como Arimany en el IFEMA, se presentó allí sin que nadie se lo pidiese.

Lo cual, dicho en palabras de Fernando Múgica: _en este país existen muuuuuuchas personas, muuuuuy importantes, y hablo de ministros también, eh, tranquilamente, que están trabajando para servicios extranjeros, o sea, eso lo sabe todo el mundo. _


----------



## javvi (27 Ago 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> @javvi @Peritta Sois los foreros más constantes y fieles del hilo, se agradece vuestro apoyo pero esto trata sobre el ER, cosa que de ser cierta supera en gravedad al 11M, de hecho el 11M entraría dentro de esa mafia institucional de la que se habla en el ER, y para tirar del hilo nada mejor que lo que ya tenemos, Mena y la fiscalía de Cataluña.



Efectivamente, la conexión entre el 11m y el ER, según mi hipótesis, se llama Josep Arimany Mansó. Después hay más conexiones como la denuncia de Don Alberto y Grasa del 2004 por los pagos a los moros de Leganés y a los asturianos.




Bimmer dijo:


> *@javvi @Peritta *¿Estáis de acuerdo en pedir a Santiago Royuela que se ponga en contacto con Antonio García y hable de ese caso en el canal?



¿Por qué no? Tú vienes a decir que la banda de Mena se nutre de gentuza como la de esos matones del metro de Barcelona, y que luego se deshacen de ellos en operaciones como la de Chumi. Pues es posible, no me parece mal hacérselo saber a Santiago Royuela.


----------



## Peritta (27 Ago 2021)

Mire don @Bimmer, si no pongo aún la mano el fuego por el expediente Royuela, menos la voy a poner por el Antonio García éste tras haber visto a aquél padre pedir dinero para que un médico afgano curara a su niña de una enfermedad rara (pero no grave) y sacarle al Alejandro Sanz 50.000 lerépes. 
Lo que le sacara a más gente no sé, pero el monto del crowfounding ése creo que alcanzaba el medio millón de euros.

Hoy día no sé si habrá salido, pero el padre de aquella niña llegó a catar cárcel por ésta y otras estafas más.
Total que estoy en mi derecho de pensar que el Antonio García se está victimizando en exceso para obtener una buena paga por minusvalía o algo.
Pero ésto es otra especulación mía, y como no sé, no me la tomo muy en serio coño.

No digo que su historia don @Bimmer, como la de tantos delincuentes peligrosos que nuestros togasucias ponen sorprendente en la calle, no sea cierta. Éso también lo he especulado yo muchas veces. 



Spoiler



*LAS TRIBULACIONES DE UN CORRESPONSAL EXTRANJERO*

Joer, creo que andan los de la prensa extranjera mas que mosqueados con los corresponsales que tienen destacados en _Aquí _y que los despiden cada dos por tres, como hicieron los del Toronto Newspaper cuando su enviado especial publicó que los autores de la matanza del 11-M fueron el tendero de la esquina, un parado de larga duración y escasos recursos económicos (pringao) y un esquizofrénico pasao de griffa.

Total que el corresponsal del New Zelander Tribune está pensando ahora si les cuenta a sus lectores cómo han puesto suseñorías (las nuestras) en libertad al albanés ése que asaltó la casa del Jose Luis Moreno, o si les cuenta que se escapó abriéndose paso a tiros ayudado por una hermosa y misteriosa mujer que le pasó una pistola en un apasionado encuentro bis a bis, porque dice que puede que así tenga la cosa algo más de credibilidad entre sus lectores y no se le vuelvan a cachondear los de la redacción si cuenta más cosas de _Aquí_, que ya empezaban a mandarle las chuflas por el teletipo.

Jua, jua, jua. De chiste oiga.

Bueno, pues menos mal que otros menesteres me han entretenido y me he esperado a comentar esta noticia un par de días porque así he podido enterarme de que a otro miembro de la misma banda -no sé si decir empresa- igualmente empapelado por este mismo delito y por otros más, también le pusieron de patitas en la calle -aunque no sé si en libertad- el pasado día 19 de Marzo en el juzgado de no sé qué población levantina. Lo siento, pero hasta que no paguen por aquí yo no me paso por el departamento de documentación ni a saludar.

El caso es que como serían fiestas por aquellas tierras y estaría todo cerrado y ocupado y hasta en los escondites y las guaridas de los maffiosos habría overbooking, pues los guardias pudieron dar con él en seguidita y todo quedó en un susto

-Joer, casi se nos pierde Romerales.

Susto que no ha trascendido hasta hoy, unos quince días después del suceso. Miau dice el topo del departamento de filtraciones. Creo que tras enterarse de ésto el corresponsal del periódico neozelandés ya no manda más que crónicas deportivas.

Ahora el que yo me piense que los estamentos judiciales sean en general sobornables y los de este caso en particular, pues más, no voy a decirlo muy alto no sea que me quieran empapelar a mi también como al padre de una de las niñas de Alcaçer.

No digas ná Pedro Pacheco que te estoy viendo venir.

________________
Ésta es de unos diítas después, pero también he perdido la fecha


Ahora resulta que los especialistas en terrorismo islámico de la mejor _pulisía der_ mundo _mundiá_ no distinguen un ocho de un cuatro, según dice el señor ministro del ramo, jua, jua, jua. El actual, claro. No sé, a lo mejor resulta que se tiran todo el santo día espiando que te espía y se pasan poco por comisaría, por lo menos a mirar el tablón de anuncios para ver cual es el hit parade de los más buscados del mes



del mes de Marzo del 2004.

Les cuento. Resulta que los guardias andaban vigilando las actividades de un piso mu sospechoso, creo que en Santa Coloma de Gramanet (con razón el Cartagena prefería volver a Marruecos antes que lo mandaran a Barcelona a que espiara algo por allí), donde debía de haber un descarado nido de islamistas, tanto, como para tener montado un servicio de vigilancia con cámaras y todo desde antes de junio del 2004. Investigación que acabó en el 2005 dando lugar a la exitosa operación Tigris y el desmantelamiento de una red que enviaba mujaidines suicidas de ésos al Irak. Creo que también intervino la policía siria y supongo que la marroquí.

Bueno, pues resulta que el tal Ougnane, cuya foto ya había sido distribuída por aquel entonces como uno de los sospechosos sospechosísimos del magnicidio del 11-M apareció por allí y se tiró un par de meses pernoctando en el pisito ese y los vigilantes guardias no tuvieron el cuajo de detenerle.

-No me jodas Romerales que a este ya lo tenemos bastante espiao y debe de tener coartada, que se la hemos visto, la coartada, claro. A ver si con la tontería vamos a jorobar la Operación Tigris. Y si los otros te dicen que han aparecido sus huellas en la Ranault Kangoo no te creas ná que en esa furgoneta aparecen y desaparecen cosas de un día para otro.

Miau dijo el sabueso de la policía antes de morir.

Total que yo le he dicho al corresponsal del New Zelander Tribune que no tiene mas que decirle a sus lectores que _Aquí_ está en las antípodas de Nueva Zelanda, que ya se harán ellos cargo y que Espain is diferent.

Pero él insiste en contarles a sus lectores que el Ougnane era un maestro del disfraz y lo mismo daba el pego disfrazándose de turista japonés como que se echaba el burka de su suegra encima para atravesar encerronas y cercos policiales abriéndose paso a tiros con el Kalashnikov a la cadera

dice que puede que así, la cosa tenga algo más de credibilidad



pero los matones ésos no tienen por qué pertenecer a la banda de Mena caramba, que pueden estar en la nómina de otro funcionario o jueza, o juezo (o al revés y el/la juez estar en la nómina de los matones, que tò pué ser) que los protege, y la banda del Mena no sea la única banda de funcionarios corruptos y con charlies y sicarios a sueldo y soldada que nuestra administración tenga operativa.
Al fin y al cabo el juez Garzón tenía a unos "pretorianos" y el Luis Roldán cuando fue Director General de la Guardia Civil tenía a unos "pata negra" y esos apelativos no se los puso la plebe del común, sino los propios compañeros del cuerpo. 

Además es usté un poquito peliculero. Si no viniera con tantas películas lo mismo le hacía algo más de caso.

A usté le contesto después don @javvi, ahora tengo que hacer.
________________________
FREE ZOUHAMo abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (27 Ago 2021)

Como seguís con el 11-M , como anécdota , os cuento una hipótesis que contó un tío, periodista , en EEUU, no me acuerdo ni de nombre ni de datos, lo que sí recuerdo perfectamente es el meollo de la hipótesis, ese periodista murió justo 3 días más tarde de publicar su hipótesis sobre el 11-M , nada se publicó sobre las causas de su muerte. 

Según ese hombre, las bombas en los coches de los trenes, fueron implantadas mientras los trenes "dormían" , es decir los trenes tienen un tiempo de descanso durante la noche desde su último servicio al primer servicio de la mañana, durante ese tiempo los trenes son aseados y puestos a punto su funcionamiento, según ese periodista una de las bombas fue puesta en la barriga del tren , debajo del tren, otras debajo de asientos y lo probaba por los destrozos causados por la explosión que habían agujereado el suelo de los coches, la empresa que se encargaba de este mantenimiento de los trenes era israelí, la verdad es que esa hipótesis era sustentada por múltiples datos , el tío daba el lugar exacto de donde dormían los trenes, las horas de retirada, las horas del primer servicio por la mañana, cantidad de fotos de los destrozos causados por la explosión que en España no vimos, nombre de la empresa israelí , seguridad en esos dormitorios de trenes, hasta nombres de los empleados de la limpieza. Por supuesto apostillaba que no encontraríamos en las cámaras de las estaciones a ningún terrorista o sospechoso de llevar en mochilas las bombas porque eso nunca ocurrió. 

Yo ya me he olvidado del 11-M , pero en aquellos años estuve muy interesada y seguía cualquier cosa que se publicaba, esa hipótesis que os he contado , en aquel momento me pareció muy creíble, de hecho la mejor de todas las tesis sobre el 11-M. Si bien el que eso fuera así e Israel estuviera involucrado no nos resuelve el porque y para que , eso es el meollo de la cuestión.


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Residencia de Arimany cuando vive en Barcelona: Santalo 96.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiene pinta 100% de la etnia narizona que no puedo mencionar...


----------



## Bimmer (27 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Mire don @Bimmer, si no pongo aún la mano el fuego por el expediente Royuela, menos la voy a poner por el Antonio García éste tras haber visto a aquél padre pedir dinero para que un médico afgano curara a su niña de una enfermedad rara (pero no grave) y sacarle al Alejandro Sanz 50.000 lerépes.
> Lo que le sacara a más gente no sé, pero el monto del crowfounding ése creo que alcanzaba el medio millón de euros.
> 
> Hoy día no sé si habrá salido, pero el padre de aquella niña llegó a catar cárcel por ésta y otras estafas más.
> ...











TMB condenada a pagar 1,5 millones a la víctima de una brutal paliza: vídeo


El Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña (TSJC) ha condenado a Transports Metropolitans de Barcelona (TMB) a indemnizar con 1,5 millones de euros a la




elcaso.elnacional.cat






Hay unas cuántas noticias pero no hay sentencia del caso en el BOE, hay vídeos de Antonio García en el centro de rehabilitación para inválidos en el instituto guttmann, no está haciéndose la víctima..


*Incapacidad permanente absoluta*

Los hechos se remontan a la madrugada del 26 de junio de 2016 en la *estación de metro Bogatell*, cuando tres hombres, acompañados de otras seis personas, dieron una *brutal paliza a Antonio Garcia, un viajero de 45 años*, al punto de dejarlo* sin visión parcial en un ojo y tetraparesia leve, que le obliga a usar caminador en casa y silla de ruedas* autopropulsada fuera del domicilio.


*Condenados a 7 años y medio de cárcel*

Por todo ello, el TSJC ha decidido condenar a TMB a pagar *908.000,48 euros a la víctima* y a la *compañía de seguros SegurCaixa Adeslas*, contratada por la primera, a abonarle *600.000 euros.*

En su sentencia, la sala civil y penal del TSJC ha desestimado así los recursos de los tres agresores, *condenados a siete años y medio de cárcel*, y ha estimado en cambio los de la Fiscalía y la acusación particular, que apelaron contra la decisión de la Audiencia de Barcelona de absolver a Transports Metropolitans de Barcelona (TMB) como responsable civil subsidiaria.


No sólo no hay sentencia, sino que hay pruebas de que los agresores están y van a seguir estando en libertad.




javvi dijo:


> ¿Por qué no? Tú vienes a decir que la banda de Mena se nutre de gentuza como la de esos matones del metro de Barcelona, y que luego se deshacen de ellos en operaciones como la de Chumi. Pues es posible, no me parece mal hacérselo saber a Santiago Royuela.



No, no digo eso, digo que en la actualidad hay una banda como la de Mena y que esos criminales son un ejemplo muy claro de ello.

*Atento, el cabecilla de la brutal agresión, el que lo empieza todo, está actualmente trabajando en Mercabarna.*

Haz tu magia por favor, alguna relación que haya entre las alimañas de esa empresa llamada Mercabarna y los integrantes de la fiscalía de Cataluña.

*Si recordáis, os mostré que uno de los agresores tiene un 666 tatuado en la barriga y que posaba en una foto con el signo del 6 hecho con la mano, la foto en la que se ve el tatuaje es dos años después de la agresión y de salir de prisión provisional *(duración de año y medio y no 2 prorrogados como decían).

*Pues repasando el contenido de esos infraseres, el cabecilla de la agresión y que también posaba en una foto haciendo el 6 con la mano, he descubierto que también tiene el mismo tatuaje del 666 que tiene el otro, este en el muslo.

Luego también tiene una foto que sale de blanco y con zapatos rojos, igual que Alex Soros en la foto en la que dijo que hoy cenaba en el infierno, se dice que los satánicos visten con zapatos rojos cuando van a sacrificar a alguien esa misma noche.*


Obviamente, está muy claro lo que ha pasado aquí, masonería y dentro de ella su lado más radical, una secta satánica, si los Royuela son de fiar, tirarán de este hilo porque tiene mucha relación con el modus operandi de la banda de Mena y que es la misma que siguen usando los descendientes del cargo.

Más tarde comparto dichas fotos del infraser y la captura en la que el fulano pone que trabaja en Mercabarna.

*La novia del infraser es guapa, y la hija ha salido mona, pensad mal y acertaréis con lo que van a hacer con ellas cuando se ventilen al criminal porque ya no sirva más, la chavala es obviamente de familia desestructurada y muy tonta por razones obvias. (Y que tenga 20 años como mucho).*


Si @Peritta y @Debunker se animan pues mejor, @javvi la idea es mandar a Santiago un correo informando sobre este caso y que lo saquen al canal porque es un caso jodidamente descarado de corrupción en la fiscalía de Cataluña en la actualidad.


*DEJA EN SILLA DE RUEDAS DE POR VIDA A UN SER HUMANO DE UNA PALIZA Y EN VEZ DE METERLE CADENA PERPETUA, LO DEJAN EN LIBERTAD Y NO SOLO ESO, TAMBIÉN LE DAN UN TRABAJO.

YA SABES SANTIAGO ROYUELA, HAZLE LO MISMO A MENA Y QUE TE DEN A TI TAMBIÉN TRABAJO, PERO QUE PAIS DE MAJADEROS.*


----------



## javvi (27 Ago 2021)

*ÚLTIMO VÍDEO DE SANTIAGO ROYUELA Y MARZAL: NUEVAS DENUNCIAS. CON PRESENCIA EN EL CHAT DE DON PERITTA Y UN SERVIDOR TRATANDO DE PROMOCIONAR NUESTRO TRISTE HILO.

*


----------



## Peritta (27 Ago 2021)

Pero usté no le diga ná a don Santi don @javvi caramba, que todo se queda en publicidad para el @calopez.
Además no se lo ha ganado el cabrón, que yo quiero que me pague por no escribir o que si cobra por posta mía borrada, que reparta coño.

Además me barrunto que el hilo se nos va a llenar de pelmas y de trolles que van a embarrar el campo sin aportar ná, mas que protagonismo personal.

Y concluyo diciéndole que si uno va de hobbit por Mordor (es en lo que se ha convertido España), es mejor pasar desapercibido como un Fiat Tempra. No hace falta que me mencione, que para guinda soy vulnerable al halago.

De momento somos mu pocos, más que a las trincheras hay que bajar a las catacumbas.



Debunker dijo:


> Como seguís con el 11-M , como anécdota , os cuento una hipótesis que contó un tío, periodista , en EEUU, no me acuerdo ni de nombre ni de datos, lo que sí recuerdo perfectamente es el meollo de la hipótesis, ese periodista murió justo 3 días más tarde de publicar su hipótesis sobre el 11-M , nada se publicó sobre las causas de su muerte.
> 
> Según ese hombre, las bombas en los coches de los trenes, fueron implantadas mientras los trenes "dormían" , es decir los trenes tienen un tiempo de descanso durante la noche desde su último servicio al primer servicio de la mañana, durante ese tiempo los trenes son aseados y puestos a punto su funcionamiento, según ese periodista una de las bombas fue puesta en la barriga del tren , debajo del tren, otras debajo de asientos y lo probaba por los destrozos causados por la explosión que habían agujereado el suelo de los coches, la empresa que se encargaba de este mantenimiento de los trenes era israelí, la verdad es que esa hipótesis era sustentada por múltiples datos , el tío daba el lugar exacto de donde dormían los trenes, las horas de retirada, las horas del primer servicio por la mañana, cantidad de fotos de los destrozos causados por la explosión que en España no vimos, nombre de la empresa israelí , seguridad en esos dormitorios de trenes, hasta nombres de los empleados de la limpieza. Por supuesto apostillaba que no encontraríamos en las cámaras de las estaciones a ningún terrorista o sospechoso de llevar en mochilas las bombas porque eso nunca ocurrió.
> 
> Yo ya me he olvidado del 11-M , pero en aquellos años estuve muy interesada y seguía cualquier cosa que se publicaba, esa hipótesis que os he contado , en aquel momento me pareció muy creíble, de hecho la mejor de todas las tesis sobre el 11-M. Si bien el que eso fuera así e Israel estuviera involucrado no nos resuelve el porque y para que , eso es el meollo de la cuestión.



La hipótesis de que las bombas viajaban en los trenes desde hacía días o semanas es también mía doña @Debunker. Otros toman como hipótesis el que hayan sido los carolingios, o los de la OTAN, o los de la ETA, o unos marroquís aunque no saben si mortadelos o islámicos, o... vaya, que empiezan por el final.
Y como enseguida pierden los papeles si razonas a la contra o les llevas la contraria, pues me he perdido algunas buenas discusiones, aunque también me he escaqueado de muchos diálogos de besugos

belugos.

¿Una empresa israelí de limpieza?. Jua, jua, jua. ¿Qué pasa, no tenemos empresas españolas con la de cuñaos que tenemos todos?. Bueno, el Ábalos tiene hijos coño. Pero se entiende lo que quiero decir, que hay quien toma el rábano por las hojas e insiste en que hable de forenses paquistanís.
¿Es ahora la limpieza tecnología punta, que hay que subcontratar a una empresa israelí?.

¡Eh!, que no digo que no, pero si es que no, me temo que están ustedes sesgando la cosa y que su intencionalidad no es resolver el misterio.
Si me habla de TAFESA, pues no sé si será israelí ésa, pero hicieron desaparecer los restos achatarrados del vagón de Santa Eugenia, que fue el único que no se destruyó y, pásmate con la pasma: a nadie le dio por preguntar.

Si tienen que instalar las bombas, para hacerlo bien tienen que hacerlo en los talleres. Yo sospecho más de éstos que de los de la limpieza.
Todavía me acuerdo de las campañas de sabotaje en el metro que le montaban los rojeras a la señá Esperanza antes de cada eleección, que tiraban de la palanca de emergencias o se les descacharraba la señalización, hasta una vez se cayó a plomo el motor de uno de los trenes.
Y menos mal que estaba parado en una estación, si no, lo mismo hasta descarrila.

La cosa se acabó cuando la señá Esperanza mandó poner cámaras tomavistas en cocheras y talleres. O cuando ella dejó de presentarse a las elecciones, que no sé, uno es vejete y se hace la picha un lío con los años.
Pero era del dominio público (Madrid es una puta corrala -bendito País de Porteras- y se acaba sabiendo todo) que los sabotajes tenían una clara finalidad política.




Bimmer dijo:


> TMB condenada a pagar 1,5 millones a la víctima de una brutal paliza: vídeo
> 
> 
> El Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña (TSJC) ha condenado a Transports Metropolitans de Barcelona (TMB) a indemnizar con 1,5 millones de euros a la
> ...



Pues éso invalida mi argumentación don @Bimmer. Lo que está aún por ver es que le paguen, ...por lo menos antes de que se muera. Ya sabe la historia del ladronzuelo musulmán que salvó su cabeza porque le aseguró al califa que iba a enseñar a hablar a su burro.
Vamos, que la cosa puede ir para largo si los abogados de los otros -o los de la aseguradora- deciden apelar.

El caso es que la vida de este hombre vale para la aseguradora 1'5 millones de euros.
Hala, más sospechosos para el zurrón.

El caso es que este otro también dejó tetrapléjico a un mosso de escuadra o ertzainza, que no sé,







y tampoco sé si llegó a cobrar indemnización o subsidio, ni quién puñetas se hizo responsable civil subsidiario.

Si los jueces hicieran responsable civil a la administración cuando algún multirreincidente reincida, íbamos a ver menos delincuencia por las calles

seguro.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (27 Ago 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> TMB condenada a pagar 1,5 millones a la víctima de una brutal paliza: vídeo
> 
> 
> El Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña (TSJC) ha condenado a Transports Metropolitans de Barcelona (TMB) a indemnizar con 1,5 millones de euros a la
> ...



Nada, ni rastro de ese caso en sentencias de 2020 y 2021 por el TSJC sala civil y penal en Barcelona






Consejo General del Poder Judicial: Buscador de contenidos







www.poderjudicial.es





Fijaros en el muslo en la foto de la piscina, mismo tatuaje 666 que tiene el otro criminal en la barriga, y estos hicieron el mismo gesto con la mano del 6 en fotos como ya comenté y enseñé, faltaría por ver al tercer integrante si tiene el mismo tatuaje, que sería lo más probable.

@Peritta no hay sentencia compañero, es una inventada de los medios de comunicación, de hecho como se puede ver en las imágenes que aporto, el cabecilla de la paliza lleva justo 1 año trabajando en Mercabarna, que será una tapadera, me juego los cojones a que estos tios son carne de operación chumi, y Santiago Royuela puede sacar algo curioso de todo este tinglado para demostrar que las mismas actividades que realizaba Mena se siguen produciendo en la actualidad.

@javvi Señor haga su magia a la que nos tiene acostumbrados, puede haber alguna relación entre los ejecutivos/dueños de Mercabarna con individuos de la fiscalía de Cataluña e incluso Mena.


Si con este caso, Santiago Royuela se desentiende, dará peso a la teoría de que Royuela y Mena realizaban negocios delictivos en conjunto.


----------



## Bastardos (27 Ago 2021)

Es típico lo que les pasó, cuando el honor es una de tus divisas y sigues aferrado a pesar de ver a tus camaradas como se venden,eso no se puede explicar hay que vivirlo


----------



## Bastardos (28 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Pero usté no le diga ná a don Santi don @javvi caramba, que todo se queda en publicidad para el @calopez.
> Además no se lo ha ganado el cabrón, que yo quiero que me pague por no escribir o que si cobra por posta mía borrada, que reparta coño.
> 
> Además me barrunto que el hilo se nos va a llenar de pelmas y de trolles que van a embarrar el campo sin aportar ná, mas que protagonismo personal.
> ...



Aquí en Galicia no sales del talego si dejas tetrapléjico a un policía,Siberia es siberia


----------



## Bastardos (28 Ago 2021)

Que puto asco tener cosas en común con gente de tu país y no poder organizar nada por no saber quién escribe aqui


----------



## Uritorco (28 Ago 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> , la empresa que se encargaba de este mantenimiento de los trenes era israelí



Vaya, es curioso cuanto menos este dato, en caso de ser cierto (supongo que no te acordarás del nombre), lo que apuntalaría aun más la hipótesis de la autoría de cierto servicio de inteligencia extranjero, que contó, lógicamente, con colaboradores internos en nuestro país. No es ningún secreto que muchas empresas de propiedad, titularidad o capital hebreo o israelí actuan como tapaderas o colaboradores del Mossad. Otras lo hacen directamente, como Black Cube, una agencia privada de inteligencia israelí que monta operativos en todo el globo y opera en España desde hace unos años. Usa empresas pantalla y agentes que fingen ser ejecutivos para recopilar información. Es la misma compañía que se encarga de la seguridad privada de Puigdemont.

Leed aténtamente ambas noticias:

*"Pero, aún así, la CIA y el Mossad se llevan la palma del reciente incremento de agentes extranjeros en la capital catalana y otras localidades".*









Barcelona, nido de espías


Desde la II Guerra Mundial Barcelona no había experimentado una concentración tan intensa de agentes secretos extranjeros y españoles, según han confirmado a este




www.google.es













Black Cube: la agencia de espías más polémica del mundo llega a Madrid


Antonio Somma se reunió en un restaurante de Roma con dos empresarios chinos que querían contratarlo para invertir en el negocio de los seguros en Italia. Antes de la cita, el brók




www.elmundo.es


----------



## javvi (28 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Pero usté no le diga ná a don Santi don @javvi caramba, que todo se queda en publicidad para el @calopez.
> Además no se lo ha ganado el cabrón, que yo quiero que me pague por no escribir o que si cobra por posta mía borrada, que reparta coño.



Tiene usted razón, disculpe. Hasta ahora me negaba a dar ninguna publicidad a nuestro hilo. No sé si por un orgullo estúpido pensaba que eran ellos los que nos tenían que buscar a nosotros si de verdad les importaba este asunto. Anoche, quizá, un poco harto ya, no me pude aguantar más pidiendo un poco de atención.

Es inútil, da igual, no se preocupe: esto va a seguir como siempre, no se nos va a llenar el hilo de troles.


----------



## javvi (28 Ago 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> @javvi Señor haga su magia a la que nos tiene acostumbrados, puede haber alguna relación entre los ejecutivos/dueños de Mercabarna con individuos de la fiscalía de Cataluña e incluso Mena.



La propiedad de Mercabarna se la reparten el Ayuntamiento de Barcelona, La Generalidad, y la empresa de distribución de alimentos Mercasa. Quizá esta empresa por el escándalo del caso Angola (2019), en el que hubo mordidas en aquel país. 17 personas fueron acusadas de malversación, blanqueo de capitales y otros delitos. 

El caso lo llevó el juez José de la Mata, del Juzgado Central número 5 de la AN. Entre los acusados está el empresario José Herrero de Engaña, sobrino de Ignacio López del Hierro, marido de la ex secretaria general del PP María Dolores de Cospedal. A este matrimonio ya les mencioné hace unas páginas: son las cloacas dentro de las cloacas. 

También están los hermanos Francisco Javier y José Manuel Pardo de Santayana, éste último tiene propiedades en la Moraleja, lo cual nos acerca mucho a las presuntas fosas de Bermejo. 









Los jefes de la empresa pública Mercasa tienen casas de lujo de hasta 6 millones de euros


El juez José de la Mata investiga a la filial Mercasa Incatema por el pago de 21 millones de euros en comisiones en Angola.




okdiario.com













Anticorrupción pide 8 años por malversación y 6 por organización criminal por mordidas de Mercasa en Angola


Anticorrupción ha presentado escrito de conclusiones provisionales contra 17 personas, la empresa pública...




www.europapress.es













Mercabarna - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org










Mercasa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Parece ser que dentro del recinto operan unas setecientas empresas relacionadas con el sector agroalimentario. El mayor centro logístico de frutas y verduras de Barcelona. No lo sé, pero no me extrañaría nada que llegasen montones de piñas vaciadas por dentro y rellenadas de esa sustancia que entra por vía nasal. 

El juez José de la Mata Amaya tiene un historial bastante curtido: caso Pujol, caso Gurtel, caso SGAE, A destacar, ya que estamos con el tema hebreo, que este juez le echó un par al invitar al gobierno que arrestasen a Benjamín Netanyahu en caso de que pisase territorio español, por el ataque del ejército israelí a la Flotilla de la libertad en el 2010, cuando se dirigía a Gaza en misión humanitaria. En el ataque murieron tres españoles. 






José de la Mata Amaya - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












El juez invita al Gobierno a denunciar a Netanyahu por el asalto a la 'Flotilla de la Libertad'


El juez José de la Mata ha acordado el sobreseimiento provisional y archivo de la causa por el ataque del ejército israelí cometido el 31 de mayo de 2010 contra activistas de la ll




www.elmundo.es


----------



## javvi (28 Ago 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> tiene pinta 100% de la etnia narizona que no puedo mencionar...



¿a que sí? sólo le falta cambiar el lacito amarillo por una estrella de esas y ponerse esa cosa en la coronilla.


----------



## javvi (28 Ago 2021)

De todos modos, Don @Peritta, ha servido para que en el grupo ER de Facebook se hagan eco del caso 525 del padre de Manuel Valls. Yo no tengo Facebook, sólo me deja ver una parte, uno de los miembros ha copiado y pegado mi poste sobre Xavier Valls Subirá. Ellos tienen mucha más proyección que nosotros. Nuestro trabajo es en vano si no circula más lo que hemos descubierto aquí.


----------



## Debunker (28 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Una empresa israelí de limpieza?. Jua, jua, jua. ¿Qué pasa, no tenemos empresas españolas con la de cuñaos que tenemos todos?. Bueno, el Ábalos tiene hijos coño. Pero se entiende lo que quiero decir, que hay quien toma el rábano por las hojas e insiste en que hable de forenses paquistanís.
> ¿Es ahora la limpieza tecnología punta, que hay que subcontratar a una empresa israelí?.
> 
> ¡Eh!, que no digo que no, pero si es que no, me temo que están ustedes sesgando la cosa y que su intencionalidad no es resolver el misterio.
> ...




Supongo que no me he explicado bien , la empresa israelí no era de limpieza sino de seguridad, igualita que la que pueda existir en las pistas de un aeropuerto, por supuesto igual que en un aeropuerto controlaban en cuanto a vigilancia y curriculum el personal de limpieza, en ese descanso que tienen los trenes para su puesta a punto y limpieza tenían unas 6 horas para implantar una bomba nuclear si quieren , el informe al que me refiero estaba exhaustivamente documentado, como la ubicación del hangar de los trenes , yo no he sido capaz de encontrarlo en internet, nombre de la empresa israelí, las horas que están aparcados los trenes , horario de sus servicios , como estaban implantadas las bombas, las explosiones se produjeron en el primer viaje de esos trenes después de su descanso, muchas fotos del estado de los vagones después de la explosión y un largo etc. que no recuerdo en detalle , pero resultaba muy creíble entre otras cosas la colaboración de la inteligencia marroquí sobre todo para apuntar a posibles terroristas marroquís elegidos entre el lupen marroquí que pueblan nuestra nación. Según lo que percibía en aquellos tiempos me pareció la hipótesis más acertada de todas las que pululaban por todas partes, pero a estas alturas da lo mismo que da igual como lo hicieron , para mí el porqué y para que, está super claro porque las consecuencias del 11-M solo fueron una, echar al gobierno del PP que las encuestas daban como ganadores con mayoría absoluta y que la izquierda supo vender desde el minuto uno , justo como si hubieran sabido lo que iba a pasar , es casi imposible de que en un solo día cuando todo era confuso, la izquierda reuniera miles y miles de manifestantes acusando al PP de mentirosos y acusándoles de provocar el atentado por la participación de Aznar en la guerra de Irak , la fecha del atentado, 3 días antes de las elecciones también da que pensar. Tal fue la campaña de la izquierda que hasta yo, conservadora fiel a mis principios y desconfiada al máximo de los mensajes de la izquierda, no voté ese año y poco me faltó para votar al PSOE. 

En fin otra historia para la historia que, perteneciendo al pasado y sabiendo que la versión oficial es lo que hay, a mí poco me interesa.


----------



## Bimmer (28 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> La propiedad de Mercabarna se la reparten el Ayuntamiento de Barcelona, La Generalidad, y la empresa de distribución de alimentos Mercasa. Quizá esta empresa por el escándalo del caso Angola (2019), en el que hubo mordidas en aquel país. 17 personas fueron acusadas de malversación, blanqueo de capitales y otros delitos.
> 
> El caso lo llevó el juez José de la Mata, del Juzgado Central número 5 de la AN. Entre los acusados está el empresario José Herrero de Engaña, sobrino de Ignacio López del Hierro, marido de la ex secretaria general del PP María Dolores de Cospedal. A este matrimonio ya les mencioné hace unas páginas: son las cloacas dentro de las cloacas.
> 
> ...




Impresionante, es usted un crack, muchas gracias.

Y ya que estoy, por favor podrías revisar las sentencias del TSJC de lo civil y penal en 2020 y 2021?

Yo no he visto ninguna de ese caso, ni de la supuesta indemnización millonaria a la víctima por la aseguradora y la empresa de transportes, en las escasas noticias del caso que hay, unas dicen que los juicios se celebraron en Enero de 2020, por lo que ahí debería haber sentencia, ya que los criminales en ese momento llevaban casi 2 años en libertad, contradiciendo así a la jueza que decía de prorrogar la provisional por la peligrosidad de los individuos.


Los agresores publicaron pruebas de su libertad en verano de 2020, el cabecilla entra a trabajar en Mercabarna el 5 de Agosto de 2020.

Hay otra noticia de Junio de 2021 la cual afirma que ha habido sentencia y que la aseguradora y empresa de transportes tienen que indemnizar a la víctima, y que los agresores han sido condenados a 7 años y medio de cárcel.

Pero volvemos a tener que el cabecilla ha mostrado pruebas de estar en libertad a finales de Agosto de 2021.


Veo muy importante y oportuno centrarnos en este caso los 4 gatos que andamos aquí, tiene muchos indicios de operación chumi del expediente royuela, entre los 4 podremos hacer cosa, sobre todo teniéndole a usted.


Ah, y no sé si esto ya es pedir lo imposible pero sería urgente contactar con Antonio García y/o su familia


----------



## Bimmer (28 Ago 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Impresionante, es usted un crack, muchas gracias.
> 
> Y ya que estoy, por favor podrías revisar las sentencias del TSJC de lo civil y penal en 2020 y 2021?
> 
> ...




Señores, no sois conscientes de lo infumables que son las sentencias.


Ni de coña se guían por ahí los jueces y fiscales, estos tendrán un resumen en 4 líneas de cada caso y lo etiquetan con nombres, apellidos y DNI de demandantes y demandados, luego a la plebe ponen esas mierdas infumables.



Las sentencias que publican los guarros de ellos están hechas a propósito con el fin de que si a alguien le da por buscar una y leerla, le entre una jaqueca y cese su intentona de revisar lo que hacen nuestros caciques del poder judicial, cosa que le pasarán a demandantes y periodistas de manera habitual.


En las sentencias que publican los del poder judicial, no se pueden ver los nombres y apellidos de los demandantes y demandados, haciendo imposible así hacer un buscador por palabras clave como el de Google, de esta manera por ejemplo el caso este de operación chumi, se podría dar con la sentencia poniendo : "sentencia antonio garcía", en vez de rellenar los filtros e ir una por una, lo tienen todo hecho para que no haya nada de transparencia y embarullado para provocar borreguismo en la plebe y que se conformen con noticias inventadas y/o manipuladas de medios de comunicación sesgados y controlados por la casta política.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Ago 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Como seguís con el 11-M , como anécdota , os cuento una hipótesis que contó un tío, periodista , en EEUU, no me acuerdo ni de nombre ni de datos, lo que sí recuerdo perfectamente es el meollo de la hipótesis, ese periodista murió justo 3 días más tarde de publicar su hipótesis sobre el 11-M , nada se publicó sobre las causas de su muerte.
> 
> Según ese hombre, las bombas en los coches de los trenes, fueron implantadas mientras los trenes "dormían" , es decir los trenes tienen un tiempo de descanso durante la noche desde su último servicio al primer servicio de la mañana, durante ese tiempo los trenes son aseados y puestos a punto su funcionamiento, según ese periodista una de las bombas fue puesta en la barriga del tren , debajo del tren, otras debajo de asientos y lo probaba por los destrozos causados por la explosión que habían agujereado el suelo de los coches, la empresa que se encargaba de este mantenimiento de los trenes era israelí, la verdad es que esa hipótesis era sustentada por múltiples datos , el tío daba el lugar exacto de donde dormían los trenes, las horas de retirada, las horas del primer servicio por la mañana, cantidad de fotos de los destrozos causados por la explosión que en España no vimos, nombre de la empresa israelí , seguridad en esos dormitorios de trenes, hasta nombres de los empleados de la limpieza. Por supuesto apostillaba que no encontraríamos en las cámaras de las estaciones a ningún terrorista o sospechoso de llevar en mochilas las bombas porque eso nunca ocurrió.
> 
> Yo ya me he olvidado del 11-M , pero en aquellos años estuve muy interesada y seguía cualquier cosa que se publicaba, esa hipótesis que os he contado , en aquel momento me pareció muy creíble, de hecho la mejor de todas las tesis sobre el 11-M. Si bien el que eso fuera así e Israel estuviera involucrado no nos resuelve el porque y para que , eso es el meollo de la cuestión.



Lo de que las cargas fueron colocadas en las cocheras es de cajón, pero es que además el explosivo era militar, nada de Goma-2 o Titadyne.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> El caso es que este otro también dejó tetrapléjico a un mosso de escuadra o ertzainza, que no sé,



Guardia urbano en realidad, pero ese caso huele a montaje policial por todos los costados.  






Ciutat Morta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tigershark (28 Ago 2021)

Vídeo del directo de anoche con Javier Marzal , por cierto en 45:45 Santi menciona este hilo.


----------



## Bimmer (28 Ago 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Vídeo del directo de anoche con Javier Marzal , por cierto en 45:45 Santi menciona este hilo.




Santiago Royuela, ya que nos lee, por favor pase usted por este foro y dialogue con nosotros, el caso de Antonio García y sus 3 agresores que han quedado en libertad y es probable que estén fichados por la fiscalía como los de la operación chumi es una prueba muy clara de corrupción de la fiscalía de Cataluña en la actualidad, todo indica a que siguen realizando las mismas actividades criminales que en la etapa de Mena, mi recomendación es tirar de ese hilo, hay numerosas pruebas de la libertad de esos sujetos como fotos y publicaciones en redes sociales, de hecho hoy el cabecilla de la paliza grupal que dejó inválido de por vida a Antonio García, se ha vuelto a dejar ver en libertad por redes sociales.


Miradle, el padre del año, viendo esa foto, cualquiera diría que es un grandísimo criminal.


----------



## Bimmer (28 Ago 2021)

@calopez Dicen que es usted el dueño y/o administrador del foro.

Podría explicarnos por qué este hilo no tiene chincheta? En este hilo se ha compartido una prueba de corrupción en la fiscalía de Cataluña que tiene su relación con el ER, más concretamente con la "operación chumi".

¿Qué requisitos son necesarios para fijar un hilo con chincheta?

Estamos hablando de que tres criminales que han cometido un delito de lesiones graves, dejando a la víctima (Antonio García), con tetraplejia incompleta y más de un 70% de discapacidad, solo han estado en prisión provisional un año y medio de los dos años más prorroga que se suponían que debían estar, y de que las noticias de los periódicos sobre la supuesta condena contradicen a las pruebas en libertad que han mostrado los agresores en la actualidad.


Para más inri, los agresores, tras la brutal agresión y salida antes de tiempo de prisión provisional, han mostrado en fotos simbología satánica con la misma pose con la mano y con un mismo tatuaje al menos dos de los tres, se trata de un "666", uno lo tiene en la barriga y el otro en el muslo.


Todo esto, ligado al ER, encaja perfectamente en la "operación chumi", la cual trata de que la fiscalía hacia tratos con delincuentes para cometer los asesinatos, se da por hecho que la negociación era librar la cárcel a cambio de realizar sicariato, y cuando no les eran útiles, se deshacen de ellos usando a los mismos sicarios que forman la banda en cadena para que se vayan matando unos a otros por encargo sin que sepan que su fin va a ser también ser asesinado por otros sicarios de la banda.


Ante el nivel tan brutal de violencia y sadismo de los tres criminales que menciono en el caso de Antonio García, los cuales se mofaron de la agresión horas después por WhatsApp y en el juicio tuvieron la miseria moral de decir que fue en defensa propia pese a que en las imágenes del vídeo se ve la brutal paliza en superioridad numérica y atacando por la espalda y en un espacio pequeño sin escapatoria como un vagón de tren.

Ante esos hechos expuestos, y tratándose de que el suceso se produjo en Barcelona y los agresores son de Barcelona, y de que el caso se ha juzgado en Barcelona, *NO ES DESCABELLADO SUPONER QUE ESOS CRIMINALES ESTÁN CONTRATADOS POR LA FISCALIA DE CATALUÑA PARA REALIZAR SICARIATO, *con el mismo modus operandi que en la etapa del ex fiscal Mena y su "operación chumi".


Le pido por favor, que responda a este mensaje y nos explique por qué este hilo no está fijado en la página principal, si ha recibido presiones o amenazas, o incluso otras cosas que se pueden dar por hecho y que tienen que ver con mi foto de perfil.


Un saludo y esperamos su respuesta.









Antonio quedó paralítico por una paliza en el metro: “Casi me matan y no sé por qué”


En 2016, Antonio fue víctima de una brutal paliza que le dejó en silla de ruedas. Todo ocurrió una noche el metro de Barcelona, a la altura de la...




www.telecinco.es




.


Podría ser un ser querido o incluso uno mismo.

*HAGAMOS JUSTICIA.*


Antonio García :

*




*


Los tres agresores en libertad sin recibir castigo y probablemente realizando sicariato :


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (29 Ago 2021)

Veo una constante estética curiosa que se repite en muchos vídeos del expediente Royuela, y es la de usar fotos de los colaboradores de cuando eran mucho más jóvenes que ahora, para ilustrar los vídeos (miniaturas, fondos y tal)

En una época es que fácilmente puedes hacerte 200 fotos con un móvil en un rato, y elegir la que más te guste para representar tu imagen ¿qué sentido tiene poner fotos de hace bastantes años, cuando eras más "guapo" y "chocante"?

¿Es una costumbre extendida, llegada cierta edad?

Pensaba que era al revés, que con la edad se aceptaba el decaimiento físico asociado y se perdía la vanidad, sobretodo si encima no es para una web de ligoteo (que tampoco en ese caso tiene mucho sentido hacerlo, y decepcionar luego en la realidad)


----------



## javvi (29 Ago 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Y ya que estoy, por favor podrías revisar las sentencias del TSJC de lo civil y penal en 2020 y 2021?



Hace falta el segundo apellido de Antonio García. Yo no lo encuentro.


----------



## javvi (29 Ago 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Veo una constante estética curiosa que se repite en muchos vídeos del expediente Royuela, y es la de usar fotos de los colaboradores de cuando eran mucho más jóvenes que ahora, para ilustrar los vídeos (miniaturas, fondos y tal)
> 
> En una época es que fácilmente puedes hacerte 200 fotos con un móvil en un rato, y elegir la que más te guste para representar tu imagen ¿qué sentido tiene poner fotos de hace bastantes años, cuando eras más "guapo" y "chocante"?
> 
> ...



¿Por ejemplo?


----------



## javvi (29 Ago 2021)

Cosa rara pasa en el último documento de la web javierroyuelasamit. La denuncia 322, que cada vez que lo miro sale un documento distinto. En esta tercera ocasión es la denuncia del 2009. Cuando estaba la juez María Eugenia Alegret Burgués. 

Mena, Ruiz y Peña son denunciados por sus cuentas en Méjico. 



http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/08/DOCUMENTO-6.pdf


----------



## javvi (29 Ago 2021)

Esto del documento 322 es un cachondeo. Lo miro una cuarta vez y me sale lo mismo que la segunda vez: las notas en las que Mena le pide a Ruiz que pinche los teléfonos de los trabajadores del instituto anatómico forense que dirige Arimany.





__





Denuncia 322 asesinatos en la Audiencia Nacional – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña






www.javierroyuelasamit.com


----------



## javvi (29 Ago 2021)

¿Se aburren? Denle al documento 322. A ver si les pasa lo mismo que a mí. Ahora se trata del patrimonio de esos médicos forenses. Nombre, apellidos, DNI, teléfonos y dirección. 






__





Denuncia 322 asesinatos en la Audiencia Nacional – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña






www.javierroyuelasamit.com


----------



## javvi (29 Ago 2021)

Ahora me sale el caso 002, el de Guillermo Castelló Guilabert. El magistrado que se quería salir del grupo y le estrellaron en alguna carretera. 



http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/08/DOCUMENTO-5.pdf


----------



## javvi (29 Ago 2021)

*¿HOROYUELACAUSTO?*

No quiero ser morboso, ya tenemos bastante con las cuatro fosas comunes de Mequinenza, Almacellas, Vinaroz y San Sebastián de los Reyes.

Puede que no sean más que casualidades:



javvi dijo:


> La segunda residencia de Arimany está en el Camí Trepucó de Mahón. No especifica el número. Hay unas cuantas casas pagesas. Puede ser cualquiera de ellas.
> 
> Curiosamente, en esa misma calle está el crematorio municipal. Recordemos la cantidad de casos de la relación de los 800 que son incinerados. 142 veces me sale la palabra incinerado en el pdf de los 800.
> 
> ...




La mujer de Arimany, Doña Mª Antonia González Enseñat, también dermatóloga, es de origen menorquín. En las notas se dice que probablemente la residencia de Mahón sea una herencia.
El caso es que esta señora, además de trabajar en el Hospital Sant Joan de Deu de Barcelona, y de compartir con su marido una clínica dermatológica en Vic: *Dermatovic.*






::: Dermatovic - Josep Arimany Manso i M. Antonia González Enseñat :::







www.dermatovic.cat





También es consejera delegada de una empresa de Mahón: *BELTRÁN GAMA, *que es una empresa de chimeneas y estufas. 






Beltrán Gama - Maó-mahón 07714 (Illes Balears), C/ Bajoli 15


DISTRIBUCIÓN Suministros industriales para construcción, carpintería y fontanería




es.kompass.com










Beltrán Gama · Tu Guía Online


Soluciones de marketing para tu negocio o empresa.




tuguiaonline.es





Se anuncian con que hacen modelos de sus aparatos adaptándose a las necesidades del cliente. ¿Será esta empresa la que le suministró las chimeneas al crematorio que está en la misma callejuela donde este matrimonio disfruta de su segunda residencia?


----------



## Bimmer (29 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Hace falta el segundo apellido de Antonio García. Yo no lo encuentro.




Lo buscaré a ver si lo encuentro, tengo localizados a gente que dice conocerle, a ver si se animan a colaborar.


Lo del documento 322 puede ser que Santiago o el responsable de los documentos esté haciendo el manazas y sin querer los esté cambiando de orden.



javvi dijo:


> *¿HOROYUELACAUSTO?*
> 
> No quiero ser morboso, ya tenemos bastante con las cuatro fosas comunes de Mequinenza, Almacellas, Vinaroz y San Sebastián de los Reyes.
> 
> ...




Con todo el material que has aportado en el hilo, hay de sobra para mover a la policía a detener a mucha gente, lo que hace falta es empezar deteniendo a los mandos policiales, por razones obvias, y e ahí el problema.


Javi, mi recomendación es centrarnos en el caso de Antonio García, si tiramos de ese hilo podemos hacer grandes cosas para el ER, están pillados por los huevos varios grandes medios de comunicación en ese caso, así como los fiscales y jueces que tienen que dar numerosas explicaciones, así como el instituto de violencia de género y demás lobbys por permitir que un criminal sádico y psicópata esté con una chavala y haya tenido una hija con él.


Por no hablar de que encaja perfectamente en operación chumi, está todo a nuestro favor.


----------



## javvi (29 Ago 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Lo buscaré a ver si lo encuentro, tengo localizados a gente que dice conocerle, a ver si se animan a colaborar.



A ver si hay suerte.



Bimmer dijo:


> Por no hablar de que encaja perfectamente en operación chumi, está todo a nuestro favor.



El tema incineraciones también hay que explorarlo. Hay más de cien casos en la relación de los 800. pero esos son los declarados, los que constan así en el registro civil. ¿A estas alturas nos extrañaría mucho que saliesen nuevas notas en las que eliminan a colaboradores lumpen, sin oficio ni beneficio, que en vez de enterrarlos como en la operación Chumi saliesen por la chimenea?


----------



## Peritta (29 Ago 2021)

No creo don @javvi que el Arimany Manso tuviera nada que ver con los crematorios ni con el modo de deshacerse de los cadáveres o hubiera cobrado por ello. Otra cosa es que los mantuviera en los frigoríficos de su morgue mientras se "resolviera" el caso, quiero decir le dieran carpetazo al asunto.




Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Pensaba que era al revés, que con la edad se aceptaba el decaimiento físico asociado y se perdía la vanidad, sobretodo si encima no es para una web de ligoteo (que tampoco en ese caso tiene mucho sentido hacerlo, y decepcionar luego en la realidad)



Esto es como todo señor, unos si lo aceptamos y otros no caramba. No generalice ni haga rayas en el agua que no duran ná.



Bastardos dijo:


> Que puto asco tener cosas en común con gente de tu país y no poder organizar nada por no saber quién escribe aqui



Para organizarse como usté quiere tendríamos que comunicarnos, como hacen ellos, a base de notas manuscritas de ida y vuelta. A ver si nos vamos a creer que las de Mena son las únicas notas manuscritas que rulan, de matute, en nuestra administración.

_____________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esaperanza.


PD.- No sé para qué hace falta el Mena (que cabrón el señor Aberto, jua, jua, jua, al desearle larga vida) si todo lo hace Ruiz. 
De hecho los Z mexicanos pasaron de "patronsitos" y empezaron a volar por su cuenta. Y aunque hubiera un Z40 y tal que diera cohesión a aquello, éstos hacían la guerra por su cuenta. No sé si los derrotaría o deslazaría e Chapo Guzmán.
Pero los pretorianos estuvieron siglos colocando y destituyendo emperadores.


----------



## Bimmer (29 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> A ver si hay suerte.
> 
> 
> 
> El tema incineraciones también hay que explorarlo. Hay más de cien casos en la relación de los 800. pero esos son los declarados, los que constan así en el registro civil. ¿A estas alturas nos extrañaría mucho que saliesen nuevas notas en las que eliminan a colaboradores lumpen, sin oficio ni beneficio, que en vez de enterrarlos como en la operación Chumi saliesen por la chimenea?



Y añado algo de mi último post : También están pillados por los huevos el centro penitenciario que alojó a esos tres criminales y la empresa Mercabarna por contratar a un criminal que debería estar en prisión y no lo está.


Santiago Royuela, le hemos pasado el balón a 2 metros de la red y sin portero, solo tiene que empujarlo.


Javi, lo de las incineraciones es algo que quería exponer y se me ha pasado por el tema este de Antonio García y otros similares como el caso Germán Fernández de Gijón, el de Samuel Luiz en A Coruña, así como otros de ese estilo y que se asocian a la operación chumi del ER, para mi la operación chumi es la más importante y por la que hay que tirar y empezar pues engloba toda la corrupción, es el núcleo y origen de la corrupción.



Respecto a las incineraciones, cuando estaba repasando lo de las fosas del ER, llegué a la conclusión de que es probable de que existan fosas con la única finalidad de presionar y chantajear a gente, del estilo : "si caigo yo, vosotros también", y de esa manera todos procuran protegerse las espaldas unos a otros, para que nadie caiga.


Ahora bien, pensando el tema, llegué a la conclusión de que no les hace falta llenar España de fosas para hacer esos chantajes, que con tener solo un par de fincas con fosas y un par de individuos, ya es suficiente.


En su día yo dije que el método que usaban para eliminar cadáveres era meterlos en barriles industriales de ácido sulfúrico o alguna otra sustancia potente que elimine hasta los huesos, y que dichos barriles se encuentren en naves industriales.


Eso era una opción, pero una opción bastante peliculera propia de un peliculero como yo, como bien dice el estimado @Peritta , aunque todo se puede dar y lo mismo he acertado con eso.



Pero pensando algo mucho más viable y certero, llegué a la conclusión de que las funerarias, o la mayoría de ellas, están controladas por la mafia institucional, y están a su entera disposición, por si hay que exhumar un cadáver, o enterrarlos en fosas comunes o en la mayoría de veces, incinerarlos y no dejar rastro de ellos.


Así que lo que deben hacer los Royuela es pedir colaboración a todas las funerarias y exigir un registro contable de todos los cadáveres enterrados e incinerados, si faltan nombres, ya sabemos lo que ha pasado, la funeraria que se niegue, demanda al canto y a la lista de sospechosos.


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *ÚLTIMO VÍDEO DE SANTIAGO ROYUELA Y MARZAL: NUEVAS DENUNCIAS. CON PRESENCIA EN EL CHAT DE DON PERITTA Y UN SERVIDOR TRATANDO DE PROMOCIONAR NUESTRO TRISTE HILO.
> 
> *




El MARAJAl este lo conozco de hace tiempo y me da que esta muy, muy majara... lo cual no quita que, en este caso ( y en casi todos) tenga razon.


----------



## Bimmer (29 Ago 2021)

Cuando puse aquí la cara de un tio que se llama igual que un sicario al que se le atribuyen más de 1.000 asesinatos, y el cuál no ha dado explicaciones en Facebook cuando se le ha acusado de ser el sicario del ER y socio de Mena, pero sí ha retirado la imagen de su cara.


En el grupo de Facebook del ER, un par de miembros enseguida dijeron que no era él porque la divisa tal y bla bla bla.


Vale vale, puede ser que tengan razón, y ya puestos a elucubrar, pueden ser sicarios de alguna banda mafiosa institucional como Ruiz y que están a la escucha del ER y los acontecimientos que salgan.



Pero coño, te llamas igual que un sicario que está de mierda hasta el cuello, y tienes una foto de perfil posando con el traje de Guardia Civil, eres de Andalucía, tierra sociata hasta la médula, ideología simpatizante de Mena, tu socio psicópata Mena, y no sales a desmentir la acusación.


Y que digo desmentir, en caso de no ser él, y siendo agente de la autoridad y ante tal grave acusación. *NO DENUNCIAS EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA NI PIDES INVESTIGACIÓN SOBRE UN COMPAÑERO TUYO QUE SE LLAMA IGUAL QUE TÚ.*



Llámame loco pero todo apunta a que eres tú el sicario del expediente royuela, y que querías que tu cara ya no de paisano sino con el traje de Guardia Civil se mostrase en internet para presionar a quienes corresponda para que no caiga nadie, y con la referencia del racimo de uvas, de que si una uva está pocha, en vez de caer, se mantiene en el racimo y pudre al resto de las sanas.


Santiago Royuela dice seguir el hilo, en su día cuando se publicó aquí la cara de Ruiz, no hizo ninguna mención en el canal, esperamos que ahora se pronuncie al respecto.


----------



## Peritta (29 Ago 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Así que lo que deben hacer los Royuela es pedir colaboración a todas las funerarias y exigir un registro contable de todos los cadáveres enterrados e incinerados, si faltan nombres, ya sabemos lo que ha pasado, la funeraria que se niegue, demanda al canto y a la lista de sospechosos.



No sé a quién coños pueden los Royuela exigir nada don @Bimmer, a menos que le pongan una pistola en el pecho a alguien claro.
Éso solo lo pueden hacer los jueces u otros funcionarios oficiales. Haga el favor de usar el vocabulario correctamente si no quiere ser víctima de chuflas y guasas.

No sé qué clase de piñón fijo ha puesto en la bicicleta con este caso, pero lo único que tenemos es que han sido protegidos por alguna clase de padrinno de dos o tres enes que tiene mano en nuestra justicia judicatura.
Bueno, y un tatuaje de tres seises mu común entre los de la Mara Savatrucha.

Pero si es por seises aquí tiene unos pocos más:


En cualquier caso el padrino que los protege puede ser un policía cualquiera o un puto número (guardia civil), basta que sepa pecados inconfesables del suseñoría o togasucia que tenga que decidir en este caso. No tiene por qué ser un fiscal general o alguien con muchos perejiles caramba.

Que además le buscara a uno de ellos una buena asistente social, que le encontrara un trabajo, no es de extrañar pues para éso sirven los padrinos joer.
Pero si quiere sospechar yo miraría más al juez de vigilancia penitenciaria más que a los sufridos funcionarios.

No, no cargue más tintas sobre los Royuela, que ese balón lo tiene que rematar la administración, la nuestra si es que aún quedan funcionarios con cojones.
*Los políticos roban y matan -y le echan la culpa a inocentes- por que los funcionarios consienten... si es que no está toda la administración en la pomada.*

A despiojarse señores y a retirar a las unidades más defectuosas de la circulación.



Lo que sí me ha dejado a cuadros es el perfil Facebook de sargento Ruiz que ha encontrado usté mesié.
No digo que no, que como todo ésto, bueno, Toaspaña, es tan jodidamente Paco, puede habérselo publicado su nieta la pequeña y sea ése mismo, efectivamente, el sargento Ruiz.

Jua, jua, jua por no llorar.

Pero también puede ser un señuelo, una falsificación o una guasa de troll zumbón.
No tengo Facebook pero... ¿sigue vivo ese perfi?, ¿ha publicado algo?.




CesareLombroso dijo:


> El MARAJAl este lo conozco de hace tiempo...



Pues cuente, cuente, que ya está usté tardando. Que si hay un patinazo o algo, la cosa no nos pille por sorpresa.


______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Bimmer (29 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No sé a quién coños pueden los Royuela exigir nada don @Bimmer, a menos que le pongan una pistola en el pecho a alguien claro.
> Éso solo lo pueden hacer los jueces u otros funcionarios oficiales. Haga el favor de usar el vocabulario correctamente si no quiere ser víctima de chuflas y guasas.
> 
> No sé qué clase de piñón fijo ha puesto en la bicicleta con este caso, pero lo único que tenemos es que han sido protegidos por alguna clase de padrinno de dos o tres enes que tiene mano en nuestra justicia judicatura.
> ...





El meollo de la cuestión es que están en libertad en vez de en prisión, y los medios de comunicación dicen que tienen una condena de 7 años de cárcel, pero los criminales están en libertad y uno de ellos trabajando en Mercabarna 



¿Quién cojones contrata a alguien que hace 4 años ha dejado inválido de por vida a una persona y de la cuál se ha mofado y no ha pedido perdón y solo ha estado menos de 2 años en prisión provisional y desde entonces ha quedado en libertad?  



Todo apunta a que esos criminales han sido contratados para sicariato, operación chumi en la actualidad, son el perfil idóneo, drogodependientes, de familias desestructuradas, muy tontos, muy violentos, sin consciencia ni empatía, psicópatas, encajan perfecto en operación chumi, y no tienen padrino no, es la banda sustituta de Mena, el sargento de la GC de turno cumplirá lo que le diga el fiscal general de Cataluña y se buscará la vida como sea para hacerse un equipo de sicario, eso es secundario, el meollo es que unos criminales muy peligrosos no están cumpliendo condena en prisión y están en libertad.



Lo del Facebook de Ruiz es muy Paco si, lo comentaron en el grupo Royuela de Facebook y salieron unos señores a decir que no era él porque las divisas no eran de sargento y bla bla, y la señora que lo compartió lo borró, todo esto en las narices de Santiago el cuál no dijo nada ni se pronunció, desde entonces mi sospecha de los Royuela y las teorías que he soltado en el hilo sobre ellos, lo de las subastas amañadas con Mena tiene su miga.


Y el hijo puta de Ruiz desde entonces borró la foto de perfil de su Facebook pero lo sigue teniendo abierto, tiene a 11 amigos, uno de ellos un cazador que se apellida Peña , a raíz de este busque al otro hijo puta sicario, el tal Peña del mando de la policía nacional.


Volviendo a los amigos de Ruiz, la mayoría de ellos tienen el mismo apellido, es decir, un clan familiar, igual @javvi si hace de las suyas con ese apellido nos saca algo grande y tiramos la casa por la ventana resolviendo el ER.


Yo discrepo de los señores que dijeron que ese no era Ruiz, yo creo que el hijo puta sabía que había gente interesada en el tema y quería que le cogieramos la foto para comprometer a otros miembros de la banda con lo de : "si caigo yo caeis vosotros" y para que se afanen en cubrirse las espaldas, muy predecible el truco ese de saber que te han cogido la foto y borrartela para hacer creer que eres inocente y no eres el Ruiz del ER.


Y eso es lo que ha hecho el desgraciado, borrarse la foto para hacer creer eso, pero coño vamos a ver, ¿Qué probabilidad hay de llamarte igual que un sicario que arrastra más de 1.000 asesinatos y ponerte de foto de perfil tu cara con el traje de la Guardia Civil y que no seas ese sicario? 


@javvi Por cierto, si le digo que Santiago Royuela cuando tenía la cuenta de Twitter, compartió la noticia de la brutal agresión en el metro de Barcelona, el caso de Antonio García, cómo se queda?


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Ago 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> El meollo de la cuestión es que están en libertad en vez de en prisión, y los medios de comunicación dicen que tienen una condena de 7 años de cárcel, pero los criminales están en libertad y uno de ellos trabajando en Mercabarna
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si empezo de sargento en este tema hace 30 años minimo y teniendo todos los padrinos posibles ( psoe, mena, mandiles), hoy en dia podria ser coronel o hasta general perfectamente. No entiendo de divisas, a que rango corresponden las de la foto?


----------



## Tigershark (29 Ago 2021)

Buenas tardes a todos, ayer me enteré por Pedro Rosillo que Don Alberto estuvo muy fastiadiado casi a la muerte pero gracias a unos potingues ha salido adelante gracias a Dios .


----------



## Bimmer (29 Ago 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Si empezo de sargento en este tema hace 30 años minimo y teniendo todos los padrinos posibles ( psoe, mena, mandiles), hoy en dia podria ser coronel o hasta general perfectamente. No entiendo de divisas, a que rango corresponden las de la foto?



Ahora mismo no sé decirte pero los que dijeron que no era él por las divisas, no se dan cuenta que lo importante es que en caso de que no sea él, es / ha sido agente de la autoridad, y tiene el mismo nombre que un sicario que está de mierda hasta el cuello, es responsabilidad suya denunciarlo públicamente en su Facebook y pedir que se investigue el ER, en lugar de eso se ha quedado callado y ha quitado la foto.


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Ago 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ahora mismo no sé decirte pero los que dijeron que no era él por las divisas, no se dan cuenta que lo importante es que en caso de que no sea él, es / ha sido agente de la autoridad, y tiene el mismo nombre que un sicario que está de mierda hasta el cuello, es responsabilidad suya denunciarlo públicamente en su Facebook y pedir que se investigue el ER, en lugar de eso se ha quedado callado y ha quitado la foto.




Se ha podido hacer ( de ser el) fotos con divisas distintas para manipular.


----------



## javvi (29 Ago 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No creo don @javvi que el Arimany Manso tuviera nada que ver con los crematorios ni con el modo de deshacerse de los cadáveres o hubiera cobrado por ello. Otra cosa es que los mantuviera en los frigoríficos de su morgue mientras se "resolviera" el caso, quiero decir le dieran carpetazo al asunto.



En el pdf de la relación de los 800 casos hay más de cien casos de incineración. Por lo que he visto, no los he repasado todos, si consta así es porque lo dice la ficha del registro civil.

Una cosa es que se asesine a una persona y que se manipule la autopsia y se neutralice a la policía científica porque tienen a un colaborador en ella; y otra que a los lumpen les hagan desaparecer, por ejemplo, en fosas comunes.

¿tan raro sería que entre los desaparecidos hubiese una remesa que, en vez de enterrarlos, los incinerasen? No deja de ser un método muy eficaz de borrar huellas. Creo que lo que queda, el esqueleto, se machaca y sale una especie de polvo.

Si seguimos dándole crédito al ER, y teniendo en cuenta que todavía quedan muchos documentos por salir, a mí no me extrañaría nada nuevas notas en las que toquen este tema.

Tratándose del tipo acuerdo familiar es lógico que los incineren, los parientes son los primeros interesados en que no se remueva al cadáver, cuanto antes mejor, no vaya a ser que alguien se le escape a Arimany y a Rollo y se empeñe en hacer una segunda autopsia.

En los del tipo operación Chumi también tiene lógica. Nadie va a protestar si les incineran a toda prisa.

Es cierto lo que dice bimmer;



Bimmer dijo:


> especto a las incineraciones, cuando estaba repasando lo de las fosas del ER, llegué a la conclusión de que es probable de que existan fosas con la única finalidad de presionar y chantajear a gente, del estilo : "si caigo yo, vosotros también", y de esa manera todos procuran protegerse las espaldas unos a otros, para que nadie caiga.



De hecho, recuerdo que bastantes páginas atrás, estuvimos debatiendo este tema. Las fosas, si existen, es el gran chantaje que puede usar Mena contra ZP y todo su gobierno.

Si uno, realmente, quiere no dejar huellas, !Qué mejor que una incineración¡

O, si no:



Bimmer dijo:


> En su día yo dije que el método que usaban para eliminar cadáveres era meterlos en barriles industriales de ácido sulfúrico o alguna otra sustancia potente que elimine hasta los huesos, y que dichos barriles se encuentren en naves industriales.






Bimmer dijo:


> Pero pensando algo mucho más viable y certero, llegué a la conclusión de que las funerarias, o la mayoría de ellas, están controladas por la mafia institucional, y están a su entera disposición, por si hay que exhumar un cadáver, o enterrarlos en fosas comunes o en la mayoría de veces, incinerarlos y no dejar rastro de ellos.



Efectivamente, este es otro tema que ha pasado muy desapercibido: el de las funerarias. Ni siquiera hace falta que controlen la mayoría, con que controlen unas cuantas es suficiente.

Con esto quiero decir, Don Peritta, que lo que he estado aportando en los últimos postes: _Si non e vero, e ben trobato._


----------



## javvi (29 Ago 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, ayer me enteré por Pedro Rosillo que Don Alberto estuvo muy fastiadiado casi a la muerte pero gracias a unos potingues ha salido adelante gracias a Dios .



Le vacunaron ¿no?


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Le vacunaron ¿no?




si, no se como se trago el anzuelo...


----------



## Tigershark (29 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Le vacunaron ¿no?



Afirmativo , algunos lo dijimos en su momento que era una temeridad , parece mentira una persona como Don Alberto que ya debería saber como se las gastan los políticos pero bueno por suerte sigue con nosotros.


----------



## javvi (29 Ago 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> si, no se como se trago el anzuelo...



Yo tampoco.


----------



## javvi (29 Ago 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Afirmativo , algunos lo dijimos en su momento que era una temeridad , parece mentira una persona como Don Alberto que ya debería saber como se las gastan los políticos pero bueno por suerte sigue con nosotros.



Sí, creo que fue usted el que lo comentó en su momento.


----------



## Tigershark (29 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Sí, creo que fue usted el que lo comentó en su momento.



Pues menos mal que me enteré ayer de pasada escuchando un vídeo de Pedro Rosillo porque si es por Santiago no nos enteramos..


----------



## Bimmer (29 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> En el pdf de la relación de los 800 casos hay más de cien casos de incineración. Por lo que he visto, no los he repasado todos, si consta así es porque lo dice la ficha del registro civil.
> 
> Una cosa es que se asesine a una persona y que se manipule la autopsia y se neutralice a la policía científica porque tienen a un colaborador en ella; y otra que a los lumpen les hagan desaparecer, por ejemplo, en fosas comunes.
> 
> ...




Aquí lo que falla no es el ER, son los Royuela. ¿Realmente os fiais de ellos?


¿Qué coño es esto? :



En mi pueblo a eso se le llama reírse de la gente, en este caso de los seguidores del ER.


Es el máximo responsable del asesinato de tu hermano y subes ese vídeo


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (29 Ago 2021)

javvi dijo:


> ¿Por ejemplo?



Pues así que recuerde, he visto usar fotos de cuando eran más jovenes sin venir a cuento de Santiago Royuela, del juez Presencia, del periodista Grasa, de Javier Marzal...


----------



## Peritta (29 Ago 2021)

Vaya por delante que Espero que esté bien el señor Alberto.
Y también espero que lo tenga todo bien pensado y bien atado por si sucede el fatal desenlace ya que parece que a don Santi se le va la pinza de cuando en vez, como así nos ha hecho constar don @Bimmer .





javvi dijo:


> En el pdf de la relación de los 800 casos hay más de cien casos de incineración. Por lo que he visto, no los he repasado todos, si consta así es porque lo dice la ficha del registro civil.
> 
> Una cosa es que se asesine a una persona y que se manipule la autopsia y se neutralice a la policía científica porque tienen a un colaborador en ella; y otra que a los lumpen les hagan desaparecer, por ejemplo, en fosas comunes.
> 
> ...



No digo que no haya una partida de incinerados o enterrados por ahí en fosas individuales o a trozos en el mar caramba.
Lo que digo es que el Arimany no colabora en deshacerse de los cuerpos, o le hubieran pagado por ello.

Ya se habló de unos que entierra la caridad municipal, supongo que los harían pasar por indigentes pero no por indocumentados porque a alguno le enterraron con identidad falsa, y hasta creo recordar que Ruiz tuvo que dar explicaciones a los calabreses porque el contrato era que no apareciera el cadáver, aunque el muerto matao lo ponían ellos.

Me suena alguna nota en que dicen que tienen que dejar aquello porque llamaba la atención y que el ayuntamiento hacía aquellos enterramientos cuando le parecía y no cuando a ellos les convenía.

No descarto que algún cadáver lo deshicieran en ácido sulfúrico, pero éste llama mucho la atención.
El otro día fui a comprar un desatascador de tuberías a una ferretería cualquiera y no solo me dijeron que no me vendían más de 4 litros sino que me tomaron hasta el nombre. Y todo por que el compuesto tenía ácido sulfúrico.

La operación Chumi consistía en deshacerse de los sicarios, bueno, y de los _resicarios_ que matan a los sicarios.
De éso ya hablamos.
Total que si los malotes ésos que dice don @Bimmer se asoman por aquí a leer algo, ya van avisaos de lo peligroso que puede ser el oficio de sicario, sobre todo si trabajan para según qué _patronsitos_.





No, si la cosa está tan bien trovata don @javvi, que aunque el expediente Royuela fuera más falso que un cartel taurino escrito en sueco, ya se hace uno una idea más o menos aproximada de qué son y cómo funcionan las cloacas

de la administración.

_____________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Bastardos (29 Ago 2021)

Esto no va a ningún lado en este país que vaya a la desunión europeda


----------



## javvi (30 Ago 2021)

*JEHURA HISS: DIRECTOR DEL INSTITUTO MEDICO FORENSE GREENBERG DE ISRAEL. LOS FORENSES ISRAELÍES DEL 11M.*

Veíamos que Josep Arimany Manso presume de haber colaborado en la identificación de cadáveres del 11m. Sin embargo, ya en el 2008 en la página de Luis del Pino, uno de los peones negros _olasarep _recogía la noticia y comentaba:



javvi dijo:


> *Josep Arimany Manso. El forense que ofrece a Camen Baladía* veinte forenses con billete de avión la mañana del 11-M. Carmen Baladía agradece pero rehusa su ayuda. A pesar de ello, se presenta en IFEMA, sorprendiéndola. Será que soy un conspiranoico, pero ese temprano ofrecimiento, con veinte billetes de avión, me escama. Y más aún, si *en diciembre de 2003, creó una Comisión para actuar en grandes catástrofes*: Memoria del Instituto de Medicina Legal de Cataluña del 2004:



Arimany ya estaba preparado para las grandes catástrofes. Además, pretende que se cuelen en las autopsias veinte forenses más de su confianza. Carmen Baladía le frena en seco. Lo primero que uno se pregunta es quiénes serían esos veinte forenses y de dónde venían.

Lo que sabemos por la prensa es que dos naciones amigas del presidente Aznar se ofrecieron inmediatamente a colaborar en las investigaciones de los atentados del 11m y éste, contra todo pronóstico, rechazó esta ayuda.

Dicho en palabras de Fernando Múgica:



javvi dijo:


> *LOS AGUJEROS NEGROS DEL 11-M. FERNANDO MÚGICA GOÑI.*
> _En Israel se encuentran los mejores especialistas en medicina forense relacionados con terroristas suicidas. Tienen una enorme experiencia en casos similares a los atentados del 11-M, no en vano han tenido que sufrir 1.000 muertos en atentados parecidos en los últimos cuatro años. Por eso son capaces de saber rápidamente si en los atentados han intervenido kamikazes. Tras las explosiones de Madrid pretenden volar desde Tel Aviv varios de estos especialistas para colaborar en la investigación.
> 
> * Falsos 'kamikazes*
> ...



Efectivamente, lo que dice la prensa es que tres médicos forenses, expertos en terrorismo islámico, están preparados para coger el primer avión y presentarse en el IFEMA para colaborar en las autopsias. Parece ser que el embajador español en Israel _Eudalao Mirapeix Martinez_ lo ha solicitado. Pero el Gobierno de Aznar rechaza esa ayuda.

Uno de esos tres forenses es Ricardo Nahman, quien junto a Arimany y otros especialistas, dará unas charlas en Barcelona sobre catástrofes y medicina forense.

Según la prensa, los otros dos son: * Zipora Kahane* y * Arian Davidson. *Los tres isrealíes y hablantes nativos de español, probablemente judíos hispanoamericanos que habían emigrado a Israel.


El primer problema con los nombres yidish es que cada uno los escribe como le parece y suelen dar bastantes quebraderos de cabeza.* Zipora* es un nombre hebreo femenino. Se trata de una médico forense. No encontramos nada de una tal Zipora Kahane como forense. Lo más parecido es una tal *Tzipi Kahana, *forense isrealí, experta en terrorismo islámico, y que debe ser hablante de español porque ha sido profesora ayudante de la Universidad de Granada, en el máster UGR de antropología física y forense.









Profesorado | Máster Universitario en Antropología Física y Forense







masteres.ugr.es













tzipi kahana


Professor Hebrew University of Jerusalem - Cited by 1,375 - forensic sciences anthropology odontology radiology mass fatalities




scholar.google.com





Sobre el tercero: Arian Davidson. no hemos encontrado ningún rastro. Puede ser la dificultad de los nombes yidish, quizá escrito de otra manera.

Otro dato que nos da la prensa es que los tres forenses pertenecen al Instituto de Medicina Forense de _Abu Kabir _ en Israel. El director es *Yehuda Hiss *(a veces, aparece como Yehuda Liss).

Aquí empiezan a encajar las piezas porque encontramos en una página en inglés artículos de medicina forense, relacionados con la identificación de cadáveres, un artículo coescrito por Yehuda Hiss y la forense antes mencionada Tzipi Kahana._ Identification of human remain. Forensic radiology._ Indentificación de restos humanos. Radiología forense. En esa misma página también encontramos, supongo que originalmente escrito en español y luego traducido al inglés, un artículo de Arimany, Valverde, el otro médico colaborador de la banda de Mena, y otros autores sobre la identificación de cadáveres de la Guerra Civil, centrándose en la región de Cataluña.









THE ISSUE WITH BURNED HUMAN REMAINS IN FORENSIC CONTEXT: EXAMPLE OF A SERIAL KILLER FROM SLOVAKIA | Request PDF


Request PDF | THE ISSUE WITH BURNED HUMAN REMAINS IN FORENSIC CONTEXT: EXAMPLE OF A SERIAL KILLER FROM SLOVAKIA | Fire as a mean of body disposal in murders is quite rare in Slovakia. Such remains are hard to identify and even harder to find without skilled... | Find, read and cite all the...




www.researchgate.net





Pero, resulta que Jehuda Hiss, el director del Instituto Nacional de Medicina Forense de Abu Kabir, o también conocido como _instituto Greenberg_, que envía al IFEMA a los tres forenses expertos en terrorismo islámico, tiene un historial no del todo limpio. Más bien, al contrario.









Yehuda Hiss - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Israel admite haber usado órganos de muertos palestinos sin autorización


Israel ha admitido que sus forenses han cogido órganos de palestinos muertos sin el consentimiento de su familia, aunque ha subrayado que esta práctica acabó en los 90, en una afirmación que ha desatado la ira entre los palestinos. Así lo ha confesado el ex responsable del instituto forense del...




www.palestinalibre.org







Fue director de este instituto desde 1988 hasta el 2005. Este era el único instituto forense de Israel autorizado a investigar muertes no naturales. El escándalo surgió cuando la prensa publicó que Hiss había extraído órganos, huesos y tejidos de los difuntos, sin la autorización de las familias, y los había vendido a instituciones médicas y universidades.

La controversia llegó al New York Times en febrero del 2004, poquito antes de nuestro atentado. En un artículo se subrayaba que el negocio de venta de órganos es inadmisible para la religión judía, para la cual, los cuerpos humanos deben ser enterrados bajo tierra y con todos sus órganos.

A pesar de la gravedad del asunto el doctor Hiss no recibió una gran castigo del Gobierno de Israel; la cosa se quedó en una mera acción disciplinaria, como una falta leve.

En el 2006, los Haredim, ultraortodoxos, atacaron el instituto llevados por la ira. El manager del instituto, el doctor Benny Davidson, declaró que la incursión de los haredim fue brutal, lo rompieron todo a su paso. Este Benny Davidson podría ser el otro forense Arian Davidson, pero no tenemos más datos.

El historial del instituto de HIss no puede ser más macabro. Ya en 1998, un ciudadano escocés fue arrestado por traficar con droga en el aeropuerto Ben Gurion de Tel Aviv. Apareció ahorcado en su celda, aparentemente se había suicidado. La autopsia del escocés la hizo el equipo de Hiss. Cuando repatriaron el cadáver le hicieron una segunda autopsia en Glasgow: descubrieron que le había extraído el corazón, un hueso y la base de la lengua.

Hasta el Jerusalem Post publicó que Hiss se dedicaba a traficar con órganos. Otro diario isrealí, el _*Yedioth Ahronoth,*_ incluso publicó la lista de precios según qué organos.

A lo máximo que se llegó fue a destituirlo de director de la morgue. Fue en el 2004. Curiosamente el New York Times publicó, el 24 de febrero del 204, que el domingo anterior, el día 22, que un terrorista suicida, en Jerusalén, se había autoinmolado en un autobús y a Hiss le correspondía, como quien hace un puzzle, juntar todas las piezas del cuerpo despedazado del suicida. Gracias a la prueba del ADN se pudo diferenciar lo que pertenecía al islamista de las otras siete víctimas del autobús.









Israeli Pathologist Faces Grisly Task After the Bombings (Published 2004)


Israeli pathologist Dr Jehuda Hiss is responsible for grisly task of identifying victims of suicide bombings, often using DNA because they are so completely blown apart as to be unidentifiable otherwise; death toll in latest bombing of Jerusalem bus was given as seven, plus bomber, until genetic...




www.nytimes.com





Las declaraciones del ministro isrealí de exteriores, Sylvan Shalom, fueron contundentes tras el atentado: _"Este ataque demuestra cómo es *indispensable el muro.* Allí donde no hay, llega el horror. Sin embargo, donde ha sido construido, los resultados son claros" _



elmundo.es - Mueren ocho personas al explotar una bomba en un autobús israelí



Sabemos por el caso 594 de Luis Cohen, colaborador de Mena, que por orden de Bermejo tiene que ser liquidado, que un frigorífico puede servir para muchas cosas: almacén de drogas, o también para conservar la carne fresca, incluida la humana, durante un tiempo razonable. Se puede transportar carne en un vehículo frigorífico de un país a otro en cuestión de horas. No hace falta llevar toneladas, bastan unos cuantos órganos.

Recordemos los cuerpos de hombre rasurados y con tres capas de calzoncillos de Iñaki Gabilondo.




Aquí están los datos: que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones y que Dios nos proteja.


----------



## Peritta (30 Ago 2021)

Joer. Menudo CSI que nos ha hecho usté mesié. No pague los cafés, que corren de mi cuenta y pida suizo o picatostes, que también. 

¡Torero!.

Sí, ahora sí veo judíos por ahí.
Pero no son judíos en general como -supongo- le gustaría a don @Uritorco, sino unos amigos del Arimany Manso que éste tiene en Israel y que les debe de gustar el dinero bastante más que a él (también los órganos, y las piezas del mecano -escamotean hasta huesos- deben de ser mucho más caras en Israel que por Aquí, ya que Aquí donamos más y no nos importa mucho que nos entierren incompletos o que nos incineren). 

Bueno, si el instituto ése era el único autorizado en todo Israel a investigar muertes no naturales y si no rodó la cabeza de su director cuando se descubrió el pastel del comercio de órganos (en la facultad de medicina de la Complutense también almacenaban piezas humanas para el comercio ése ¿eh?, no sé si aún era Villapalos su rector, pero también hubo su escándalo ¿no se acuerda?) es evidente que el director del instituto ése y jefe del amiguete del Arimany tenía a alguien en el gobierno o en la administración israelí que le protegía y le amparaba.

Hala, más sospechosos para el morral. 

No, si con razón llamó don Jose Luis Talante a tocristo para preguntar por los suicidaos de los trenes a última hora de la tarde, por que habría oído campanas y no sabría dónde. 
Sin embargo los "suicidaos" -inmolaos según versiones- aparecerían en la avenida de Martín Gaite de Leganés unos diítas después. 

Para el 3 de Abril. 

Aquí le dejo enlace a un hilo que abrí hace tiempo y perdón a los que ya lo hayan leído:





Hoy, hace trece años cayó el R78


Sí señor. 3 de Abril. Desaparece el R78 y se instaura el Régimen del 11-M a la chita callando y sin alharacas. Hay quien pone la frontera el 31 de Octubre del 2007 y alarga tres añitos más el R78 cuyo fin algunos lo datamos en el 2004. Los historiadores seguro que tomarán como fecha de...




www.burbuja.info





______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (30 Ago 2021)

Una pregunta, cuántas más opiniones mejor :

¿Por qué existe el poder judicial?


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 Ago 2021)

Javier MAJARA-L no me da buena espina, creo que esta MAJARA


----------



## javvi (31 Ago 2021)

.


Peritta dijo:


> Joer. Menudo CSI que nos ha hecho usté mesié. No pague los cafés, que corren de mi cuenta y pida suizo o picatostes, que también



Muchas gracias por el café y el bollo. Ya lo hemos hablado alguna vez: la sensación de peligro es inevitable cuando uno se dedica a seguirle el rastro a estos personajes, en el fondo tenemos suerte de que sólo nos lean cuatro gatos (todos ellos muy respetables).

También pensé en la Casa de los Horrores de la Complu. De momento, no he encontrado ninguna conexión. Villapalos, Carrillo Jr: La Cosa Nostra Complutense.

El 3 de abril lo veo como el plan B, al fallar el plan A: el que neutralizaron Aznar y Baladía enrocándose. Tuvieron que improvisar esa chapuza, cierre de archivo o fin del R-78, para dar a paso a la Nueva Era.

Fue el propio Iñaki el que anunció el Tiempo Nuevo el mismo día 11, a las 11:33. (qué números tan bonitos). Algo así como una nueva transición o unos nuevos pactos de la Moncloa.

Aznar todavía se resistió un poco:

_No vamos a cambiar de régimen ni porque los terroristas maten ni para que dejen de matar... No hay negociación posible ni deseable con estos asesinos... Quien decide es el pueblo español._

Según Boor (el de las bromas telefónicas a Mequinenza) el amago de atentado al AVE a la altura de Mocejón (Toledo), se hubiera consumado con más víctimas mortales de no haberse rendido Aznar.









Tiempo nuevo


No sabemos quién planificó ni quién ejecutó los terribles atentados. Pero sí sabemos que la Versión Oficial es una farsa –siniestra– de principio a fin.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## javvi (31 Ago 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Una pregunta, cuántas más opiniones mejor :
> 
> ¿Por qué existe el poder judicial?



Por decir algo: porque lo contrario es imposible. El poder judicial está en toda sociedad humana. Las leyes estarán escritas, o se trasmitirán por vía oral. Esas leyes se cumplirán más o menos dependiendo del grado de corrupción de esa sociedad.


----------



## Uritorco (31 Ago 2021)

El vídeo de hoy de media hora.


----------



## javvi (1 Sep 2021)

*LOS FORENSES ISEALÍES DEL 11M: ¿ES TZIPI KAHANA LA MISMA PERSONA QUE ZIPORA KAHANE?*

Veíamos que mientras Josep Arimany Manso se presenta en el IFEMA sin que nadie se lo pidiese con veinte billetes de avión para traer veinte forenses de su confianza, tres forenses israelíes, hablantes nativos de español, estaban ya preparados para coger un avión, y ayudar en la identificación de cadáveres en el IFEMA.

Estos forenses eran Arian Davidson, Ricardo Nahman, que da conferencias en Barcelona junto a Arimany y Zipora Kahane.

Los nombres judíos, frecuentemente yidish, suelen dar muchos quebraderos de cabeza, cada uno los escribe como quiere, o como puede.

¿Podría ser Tzipi kahana la misma persona que Zipora kahane? ¿qué tienen en común? Tzipi y Zipora son ambos nombres hebreos femeninos. Tzipi no es muy común









Significado del nombre Tzipi - Origen e Historia


Tzipi es un nombre con número activo 8. Es a utilizado como nombre de niña. Descubra todo sobre este nombre: origen, significado, numerología.




elsignificadodelnombre.com





La Tzipi más conocida es Tzipi livni. Actualmente es diputada del Kneset (parlamento de Israel). Ha pasado por varios ministerios; el más importante de Asuntos Exteriores (2006,2009)









Tzipi Livni - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Zipora es también nombre femenino hebreo. Su significado es pájaro o ave. Es el nombre de la esposa de Moisés.

Kahana y Kahane son casi iguales, podría ser el mismo apellido que, a veces, lo escriben de una manera y otras de la otra.



ZIPORA – Diccionario Enciclopédico de Biblia y Teología



Además, ambas son de profesión médicos forenses. Zipora es la que consta como una de los tres forenses que estaba preparada para desplazarse al IFEMA en el 11m y Tzipi tiene un amplio curricúlum que iremos viendo.

Ambas trabajan para el instituto Greenberg dirigido por Jehura Hiss. Zipora lo es porque así consta en la escueta noticia, lo mismo que los otros dos forenses. Y Tzipi ha coescrito varios artículos sobre materia forense junto a Jehura Hiss: radiología forense; reconocimiento de cadáveres en naufragios; ¿por qué mueren las personas que reciben palizas de muerte? identificación personal a partir de la radiografía de la vértebras; huellas dactilares: métodos tradicionales y nuevos; identificación radiográfica de restos humanos en grandes catástrofes; heridas producidas por munición de plástico: la experiencia israelí; y así unos cuantos más.









tzipi kahana


Professor Hebrew University of Jerusalem - Cited by 1,375 - forensic sciences anthropology odontology radiology mass fatalities




scholar.google.com





Y una coincidencia más: ambas hablan español. Zipore porque así lo decía la noticia: tres forenses israelíes del instituto Greenberg hablantes nativos de español.

Y Tzipi porque es profesora en la Universidad de Granada y participa en numerosos congresos en España.

Como se puede ver en la página del laboratorio de Antropología de la Universidad de
Granada, Tzipi Kahana lleva muchos años de profesora en aquella universidad. Ya en el curso 2003, 2004 impartía la asignatura de _Avances en Antropología Forense.



Miguel C. Botella. Docencia.


_
Actualmente consta como profesora invitada en la Universidad de Granada. Participa en un máster de Antropología Física y Forense. Su procedencia es de la Universidad Hebrea de Jerusalén.









Profesorado | Máster Universitario en Antropología Física y Forense







masteres.ugr.es







https://www.seaf.es/images/seaf/noticias/tripticoantropologia3.pdf



Precisamente en la Universidad de Granada dirigió un estudio que pretendía crear _una base de datos de los ciudadanos de todos los países del mundo donde se incluyan registros informáticos de los ciudadanos como información antropológica, características fisonómicas, información médica, archivos radiográficos, datos dentales y números de diversos documentos de identidad. _

Tzipi Kahana coincide también con su colega Ricardo Nahman y con Josep Arimany Manso en que participó en la identificación de cadáveres de Tsunami de Tailandia en diciembre del 2004.

Curiosamente, Kahana junto a la policía israelí fueron los primeros en llegar al lugar del desastre.

Años antes también participó en la identificación de cadáveres del ataque terrorista a la Asociación Mutual Israelita Argentina (AMIA) que tuvo lugar en Buenos Aires en 1994. Recordemos que en este ataque, en el que hubo 85 muertos y más de 300 heridos, se acusó formalmente al gobierno de Irán, aunque para muchos las sospechas no se dirigían. al país de los persas.

Basta con recordar que al fiscal del caso AMIA: Alberto Nisman le costó la vida, y su suicidio despertó muchas sospechas. Wikileaks había desvelado que su investigación se la dirigían directamente desde Washington.

Estados Unidos e Israel, inmediatamente después del atentado, antes de que se iniciaran las investigaciones, ya habían acusado a Irán. Se dice que el testigo del atentado Manoucher Moattamed, cuya declaración estaba llena de contradicciones, fue un invento de la C.I.A. y el Mossad.

El propio juez que llevó el caso: Juan José Galeano acabó encausado por la cantidad de irregularidades que cometió.










¿Por qué no se esclarece el atentado a la AMIA en Argentina?


<strong>A 25 años, el atentado de la AMIA no se ha esclarecido, tampoco se ha probado la supuesta responsabilidad de Irán. Sin embargo, el caso sigue vigente como otro capítulo del Lawfare. </strong>




www.telesurtv.net













Piden una base de datos mundial para identificar a las víctimas de catástrofes masivas


La experta en antropología forense Tzipi Kahana ha solicitado una base de datos que incluya registros informáticos de la ciudadanía como información antropológica, características fisonómicas, información médica, archivos radiográficos, datos dentales y números de diversos documentos de...




www.agenciasinc.es







Una última cuestión que hace pensar que Zipora Kahane es, en realidad, Tzipi Kahana es que con ese nombre y apellidos no hay un solo dato, aparte de la noticia de los tres forenses israelíes, que lo relacionen con una médico forense: ni del instituto Greenberg, ni de ningún otro instituto, ni hospital, ni nada que se le parezca. Como el artículo también tiene otros fallos en los nombres, todavía lo hace más creíble.

Parece ser que en la identificación de los cadáveres del 11m, además de Israel, también se ofreció ayuda desde la INTERPOL. _Su secretario general de Interpol, Ronald K. Noble, se entrevistó con el representante español de la organización Jesús Espigares Mira, y dijo que todas las demandas de información y asistencia procedentes de Madrid en el Centro Permanente de Comando y Coordinación de Interpol "serán tratadas con la mayor prioridad". La unidad de análisis criminales examina todas las bases de datos a su disposición "para determinar si se puede hacer un vínculo entre este acto terrorista y actos de este tipo en el mundo"_

En la misma noticia nos encontramos con las declaraciones de Ricardo Nahman

_El gobierno español contactó con la embajada de Israel en Madrid para pedirnos ayuda y nos apresuramos a responder" positivamente, declaró el doctor Ricardo Nahman "Israel es un país que cuenta con una dolorosa experiencia en materia de atentados terroristas y podemos ayudar efectivamente a España"_.

_ Interpol e Israel darán ayuda en las pesquisas









El Gobierno rechaza la ayuda de un equipo forense de Israel


Los psiquiatras auguran inseguridad y miedo ante el futuro




www.diariocordoba.com







https://www.congreso.es/public_oficiales/L8/CONG/DS/CI/CI_008.PDF


_
Otro dato importante es que, según Fernando Múgica, no es sólo que los forenses israelíes estaban ya preparados para viajar a Madrid nada más producirse el atentado, es que, además, agentes de seguridad israelíes habían avisado a las autoridades españolas hasta diez veces que los integristas islámicos estaban preparando un atentado en Madrid. Los avisos israelíes incluso apuntan a la comunidad judía española como principal blanco de los terroristas.

_En Ifema recogen y separan los restos de las víctimas. Las bolsas de plástico contienen signos de colores para organizar mejor la identificación. Hay tres bolsas aparte con restos que nadie es capaz de atribuir a una persona concreta. Hay incluso trozos de cuerpos de gente que está con vida en los hospitales. Esas tres bolsas dan lugar a los rumores difundidos por medios de comunicación y que luego quedarían desmentidos. El propio Zapatero hace llamadas en las que afirma que *ya han encontrado restos de kamikazes* y que el Gobierno lo oculta.

elmundo.es - Los agujeros negros del 11-M_


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Según Boor (el de las bromas telefónicas a Mequinenza) el amago de atentado al AVE a la altura de Mocejón (Toledo), se hubiera consumado con más víctimas mortales de no haberse rendido Aznar.



Pero si era una bomba casera conectada a un cable de 1 km y envuelta en una bolsa del Lidl. El único artefacto que fueron capaces de montar los moritos que sirvieron de chivo expiatorio para tapar la verdadera autoría.


----------



## javvi (1 Sep 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pero si era una bomba casera conectada a un cable de 1 km y envuelta en una bolsa del Lidl. El único artefacto que fueron capaces de montar los moritos que sirvieron de chivo expiatorio para tapar la verdadera autoría.



Hay que entender la hipótesis de Boor. Esa chapuza que nos contaron fue el cierre de archivo. Aznar ya había claudicado.


----------



## Peritta (1 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> .
> Muchas gracias por el café y el bollo. Ya lo hemos hablado alguna vez: la sensación de peligro es inevitable cuando uno se dedica a seguirle el rastro a estos personajes, en el fondo tenemos suerte de que sólo nos lean cuatro gatos (todos ellos muy respetables).
> 
> También pensé en la Casa de los Horrores de la Complu. De momento, no he encontrado ninguna conexión. Villapalos, Carrillo Jr: La Cosa Nostra Complutense.
> ...



Sí, la sensación de peligro existe y muchas gracias por el trabajo, pero tenga cuidiao que seguro que algún big-data de ésos se habrá quedado con sus metadatos. Jua, jua, juas. 
Pero no se apure porque tendrían que poner a algún becario -y de los empanaos- a interpretar los datos, porque no tendrán tanta gente y a los espabilaos se los quedarán ellos para sus fechorías, igual que hacen los políticos con los buenos policías para que les hagan de custodios y a la plebe del común nos dejan, pues éso mismo: a los cabayero-cabayero.

Nada, nada: palomas mensajeras y sobres lacrados como hacen ellos, o como se hacía en el siglo nosecuántos, de antes de Jesucristo, claro.

A mí lo que me mueve don @javvi es la redención. No es que no tenga miedo señor, sino que me da igual lo que me suceda.

Hombre, no creo que haya relación entre la "casa de los horrores de la Complu" (muchas gracias, ya me se había olvidado la expresión, y es que la memoria es mu mala porque si fuera buena lo íbamos a flippar) y los forenses judíos ésos. Lo de la Complu era muy Paco y los forenses internacionales éstos me los imagino más a lo Bond. 

James Bond. 

Los nuestros se dan un aire a carnicería de mercado, a casquería o a charcutería donde venderían la mercancía al peso y no según el ADN u otras características que le dieran valor añadido al producto.

No me acuerdo de qué dijo don Iñaki a la 11:33 del 11-3-2004 y creo que los escasos lectores del hilo (sobre todo los másjóvenes) tampoco. Luego se agradecería un rabillo de pasas o que nos refrescara la memoria.

Ahora queda más clara la expresión "enrocarse" cuando habla de la forense Baladía y el Tiolbigote. Pero tengo la sensación de que aunque Aznar dijera éso que usté señala en cursiva, fueron los de la PP quienes más insistieron en que no se suspendieran las elecciones. Luego puede que la que se enrocara fuera la forense y no el Tiolbigote, que al enrocarse ella, no le quedaron a él más güevos que enrocarse también.

Pues bien pensado lo del Boor ése. 
Yo creía que la bomba que encontraron en las vías del AVE inos doítas después (debía de ser una bomba mu chapuzza o mu evidente ya que la encontraron los ferroviarios que inspeccionan la línea por la noche) era un señuelo para desviar la atención y reforzar la idea de que era explosivo minero y no militar (5Km/seg vs 8Km/seg. El Titadyne con cordón denonante debe de estar entre medias) pero si el tipo piensa que podía ser una amenaza y no un señuelo a mí me refuerza en la opinión que tenía al principio: que había sido la ETA y que aquello fue una bomba atómica terrorista capaz de acabar con una guerra que llevaba décadas enquistada. 

Bueno, voy a recoger algo del huerto antes de que llueva -o éso dicen, aquí tocristo está como el Rodrigo de Triana, deseando dar una buena noticia, y no vaya a ser que tengan razón.
Luego le leo la posta, que veo que ha publicado mientras estaba escribiendo ésta, y miro el vídeo que ha publicado don @Uritorco.

Ea. Baraka, que ésa es mejor que todos los cafés y carajillos

incluidos los del Starbucks.

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Hay que entender la hipótesis de Boor. Esa chapuza que nos contaron fue el cierre de archivo. Aznar ya había claudicado.



Por lo que veo, el tal Boor es un facha de pro. 









FuerzaNueva







www.bitchute.com


----------



## javvi (1 Sep 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Por lo que veo, el tal Boor es un facha de pro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta los marxistas son ya fachas porque piensan que hay unas condiciones materiales, objetivas, no decidibles. La prueba está en la expulsión de Lida Falcón de Izquierda Unida. Lidia Falcón piensa que ser hombre o mujer no es algo que voluntariamente se decida. Es un hecho biológico que se impone a las voluntades. El voluntarismo era absolutamente despreciado por los antiguos comunistas, lo calificaban como pequeño burgués. Ahora, cualquiera que cuestione que la identidad es decidida por uno, una o une es un facha, o facho o fache.


----------



## Bimmer (1 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Por decir algo: porque lo contrario es imposible. El poder judicial está en toda sociedad humana. Las leyes estarán escritas, o se trasmitirán por vía oral. Esas leyes se cumplirán más o menos dependiendo del grado de corrupción de esa sociedad.



Para mi el poder judicial junto al legislativo y ejecutivo son el mismo poder, al que le añaden esas etiquetas para crear una falsa sensación de separación de poderes.


Pero en realidad son un único bando de poder, y lo opuesto a ese poder es la ciudadanía, y esta es el otro bando que está integrado en su mayoría por sumisos e ignorantes, lo que la convierte en esclavos.


Y ahí pagamos justos por pecadores porque por ejemplo en mi caso, no quiero formar parte de ninguno de los dos bandos pero si he de elegir, obviamente me quedo en el de poder, y se cumpliría aquello de : "si no puedes con tu enemigo, únete a él."


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Hasta los marxistas son ya fachas porque piensan que hay unas condiciones materiales, objetivas, no decidibles. La prueba está en la expulsión de Lida Falcón de Izquierda Unida. Lidia Falcón piensa que ser hombre o mujer no es algo que voluntariamente se decida. Es un hecho biológico que se impone a las voluntades. El voluntarismo era absolutamente despreciado por los antiguos comunistas, lo calificaban como pequeño burgués. Ahora, cualquiera que cuestione que la identidad es decidida por uno, una o une es un facha, o facho o fache.



Este señor es un nostálgico del franquismo, así que ...


----------



## javvi (1 Sep 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Este señor es un nostálgico del franquismo, así que ...



No me extraña que sea un nostálgico del Franquismo, con lo que ha venido después, le pasa a cualquiera con dos dedos de frente.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> No me extraña que sea un nostálgico del Franquismo, con lo que ha venido después, le pasa a cualquiera con dos dedos de frente.



No estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Debunker (1 Sep 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Este señor es un nostálgico del franquismo, así que ...



Como muchos, ejemplo yo misma, fui muy roja y cada día más soy más facha, hasta me importa una mierda que me llamen facha, nazi, franquista etc. hasta siento orgullo por ello y por eso lo explicito aquí y siempre que tengo oportunidad.


----------



## Bimmer (1 Sep 2021)

Tengo la sensación, de que ha llegado un punto de normalizar tal cantidad ingente de injusticias, que nos hemos convertido en gilipollas integrales, zombies, autómatas, qué desastre.


----------



## Sdenka (1 Sep 2021)

Últimamente no participo por falta de tiempo, pero quería compartir con vosotros un dato que encontré mientras revisaba lo del robo del contenedor del puerto de Barcelona. Es un pasaje del libro Asuntos Internos de Jorge Cabezas que versa sobre el tema, donde el autor afirma que la Fiscalía Anticorrupción investigó el expediente nº2 como consecuencia de unas escuchas realizadas durante la instrucción del caso del contenedor. Me ha llamado la atención porque desconocía que existiera una fuente ajena al ER que también afirma que la muerte de la víctima del citado expediente pudo ser provocada. Lo dejo en el spoiler. Un saludo para todos.

_


Spoiler



Durante las escuchas practicadas en fase de instrucción y posteriormente por las declaraciones de uno de los procesados se tuvo conocimiento de un posible hecho un tanto escalofriante: la muerte del magistrado Guillermo Castelló, presidente de la sección tercera de la Audiencia de Barcelona, pudo ser provocada y no deberse a un accidente de tráfico.

Los fiscales que investigaban el caso se tomaron muy serio estos indicios y se abrió una pieza separada para investigar las posibles causas de ese accidente. En palabras del fiscal anticorrupción Fernando Bermejo:

"Claro que nos lo tomamos en serio. Muchos de los encausados eran expertos en coches, tenían talleres y sabían muy bien cómo manipularlos."

El magistrado falleció el día 28 de septiembre de 2005. Su coche, un Audi 3, se salió de la autopista a las 14.48 horas. Y continúa:

"Hicimos una investigación profunda. Se cortó el tramo de autopista donde se salió de la carreta el magistrado. Era una recta, y el accidente sucedió a plena luz del día. Los agentes de la Guardia Civil de tráfico examinaron concienzudamente ese tramo. No tenía explicación posible. Ese día había buena visibilidad, buen tiempo. El coche era un modelo de alta gama, técnicamente muy dotado. No se pudo llegar a ninguna conclusión. Había pasado ya mucho tiempo, el coche del magistrado había sido desguazado. Siempre nos quedamos con la duda de saber si fue verdad."

El magistrado Castelló tenía una carrera dilatada. Pero tal vez la sentencia que le granjeó más relevancia fue la dictada contra el exjuez Pascual Estevill en 1999, por la que este fue condenado a siete años de cárcel por defraudar a Hacienda durante tres periodos consecutivos. Era la primera vez que se dictaba una sentencia de ese tipo en España.

Esa duda jamás se resolverá.


_


----------



## Bimmer (1 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El vídeo de hoy de media hora.




¿Ha mencionado el caso de Antonio García?


----------



## Bimmer (1 Sep 2021)

Fijaros en este vídeo a partir del minuto 10:20



Vaya pillada, el lenguaje corporal le delata


Y cuando dice que ahora hay más poderes y el quinto poder son las redes sociales, gran verdad, gracias a ellas he descubierto que están en libertad los tres criminales que dejaron inválido de por vida tras una paliza a Antonio García, en vez de en prisión cumpliendo los 7 años (pena irrisoria) como decían los medios de comunicación.


Y que uno de ellos ha tenido una hija con una individua que roza la mayoría de edad, (unos 20 años más o menos), gran negligencia del ministerio de igualdad y demás sacacuartos de violencia de género porque ni cotiza cómo va a acabar esa tiparraca con semejante criminal.


Y que dos de los tres criminales tienen el mismo tatuaje, un "666" característico del satanismo.

Sin esfuerzo, aunque no gratis aunque lo parezca, he obtenido numerosas pruebas en ese caso que se vinculan perfectamente con la operación chumi del ER, y que cobran peso con el último vídeo de los Royuela sobre las sentencias amañadas pero que servidor adelantó en este mismo hilo diciendo que esa práctica viene reconocida en el "Black´s Law Dictionary".


----------



## Bimmer (1 Sep 2021)

@Peritta Mesié, usted infravaloró el tatuaje del "666" de esos criminales, aquí tiene una explicación muy buena sobre su significado, te lo dejo en el minuto exacto para que no lo tengas que buscar :


----------



## Peritta (1 Sep 2021)

Usté infravalora la gilipollez humana y las tonterías que se hacen cuando uno es jóven.

En cualquier caso no digo que no sean de una secta satanista de ésas que, como antaño los jakuza, obliga a hacerse tatuajes a sus esbirros ejecutores.
¿Qué sé yo man?. Habrá también quien se haga el tatuaje por parecer más alfota.

Por ahí hay un hilo de unos moros, no sé si en Huelva o por ahí, que les pillan con los útiles de secuestrar, huyen de la policía y tiran una pistola, e incluso se resisten, y el juez -pásmate con la pasma- pierde el culo o el _habeas corpus_ ése, y no tardaría ni diez minutos en atender a estos nuevos clientes para ponerlos -legalmente- de patitas en la calle.

Y ahora que me pidan a mí colaboración ciudadana. ¿A ver pà qué?.

La cara que se les debe de quedar a los pikolettos tiene que ser un poema. Y si encima se les cachondean los compañeros más veteranos, no veas tú lo que debe desmoralizar éso.

Desmoralización, según Bedmenov (o Sun-Tzu), es el primer y más largo paso en la guerra subversiva ésa.



Bimmer dijo:


> Tengo la sensación, de que ha llegado un punto de normalizar tal cantidad ingente de injusticias, que nos hemos convertido en gilipollas integrales, zombies, autómatas, qué desastre.



Se acostumbra uno hasta al campo de concentración don @Bimmer.
Y el poder judicial es anterior a Amenophis IV (4º, que parece que quieren que la infancia no sepa leer ni los números romanos).

En Roma pleiteaban mucho y más o menos había independencia del poder judicial frente al ejecutivo aunque supongo que los fiscales siempre estarían a la orden del poder ejecutivo.
También cuando la inquisición había una separación entre ambos poderes y la Iglesia pintaba mucho.

-A buenas horas mangas verdes viene su paternidad a juzgar al bandido. Hace tres días dijo el alcalde que le ahorcáramos porque comía mucho y ahí lo tiene usté en la picota.

Luego lo del Montesquié debe de ser bastante anterior a él. Lo que pasa es que nos han vendido la revolución francesa tan bien vendida que nos hemos olvidado de que esos hijos de puta guillotinaron a Lavoisiere (Lavuasié), que es como pegarse un tiro en el pié

mesié.

Bueno pues el Alfonso Guerra dijo, hace ya años de ésto, que Montesquié se había muerto.

Que cabrón.

No señor, no se había muerto, sino que estos cabrones de la administración le habían matado.

Putos funcionarios.

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (1 Sep 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Últimamente no participo por falta de tiempo, pero quería compartir con vosotros un dato que encontré mientras revisaba lo del robo del contenedor del puerto de Barcelona. Es un pasaje del libro Asuntos Internos de Jorge Cabezas que versa sobre el tema, donde el autor afirma que la Fiscalía Anticorrupción investigó el expediente nº2 como consecuencia de unas escuchas realizadas durante la instrucción del caso del contenedor. Me ha llamado la atención porque desconocía que existiera una fuente ajena al ER que también afirma que la muerte de la víctima del citado expediente pudo ser provocada. Lo dejo en el spoiler. Un saludo para todos.
> 
> _
> 
> ...



Tiene muy buena pinta ese libro.


----------



## javvi (2 Sep 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> A mí lo que me mueve don @javvi es la redención. No es que no tenga miedo señor, sino que me da igual lo que me suceda.



Casi lo podría firmar yo mismo.



Peritta dijo:


> No me acuerdo de qué dijo don Iñaki a la 11:33 del 11-3-2004 y creo que los escasos lectores del hilo (sobre todo los másjóvenes) tampoco. Luego se agradecería un rabillo de pasas o que nos refrescara la memoria.



Permítame que se lo retoque un poco, que queda más bonito:

11:33 11-3-2004
2004=2`+0`+0+4=6
6=3+3
11:33 11-3-33

Está en el artículo de Ignacio López Bru que pongo debajo.









Tiempo nuevo


No sabemos quién planificó ni quién ejecutó los terribles atentados. Pero sí sabemos que la Versión Oficial es una farsa –siniestra– de principio a fin.




www.libertaddigital.com





Boor tiene varios vídeos dedicados al 11m, éste es un poco largo, es para verlo de varias atacadas.


----------



## javvi (2 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Vaya pillada, el lenguaje corporal le delata



Y tanto, parece un niño al que le han pillado robando chuches. En lo otro le creo, el fiscal muerte no anda muy suelto con las nuevas tecnologías, prefiere notitas escritas a boli, que deja en el cajón o envía a algún ejecutivo para que se las dé en mano al destinatario.


----------



## javvi (2 Sep 2021)

*Los tres jueces con una misma amante letrada.*


----------



## Peritta (2 Sep 2021)

Estupendo vídeo el del Bohr éste, que me ha hecho cambiar de opinión respecto a este bromista telefónico. Y estupendo el enlace al texto de asuntos internos que nos ha dejado @Sdenka.
Muchas gracias también a @Bimmer por el minuto 10:20 del vídeo ése de la entrevista a Mena:

-¿Tú conoces las cloacas del estado? (joer, de tú se hablaban los falangistas entre sí allá por el año de la tos, no sé si lo harán también los masones aunque ésos son mu jerárquicos, pero todos, fachas y rojeras, solemos hablar de usted a los señores mayores que ya peinan canas coño, sobre todo si uno es un jovenzuelo).
-¿Qué es éso?, ¿un libro?. -Dice el menda sonriendo con toa su cara.
-No, no, no es un libro, je, je, hablan de que existen je, je, unas...
-No debo conocer estas cosas -dice enrocándose o envolviéndose en un manto de silencio, como otros canallas se envuelven en otras banderas.

Sí, le delata el lenguaje corporal y éso que está sentado.
No, si acojonao estoy yo ya. Lo que pasa es que estoy más asqueado y desilusionado, e incluso avergonzado que acojonado, y si me río

es por no llorar.

Las cloacas dice el muchacho. La cloaca, alma de cántaro, es toda la administración, como así lo estamos viendo. Deep State dicen los gringos.
Ahí, a día de hoy, hay más malos que buenos,... si es que quedaba alguno.

Lo siento, pero tengo que dejarlo aquí, voy a hartarme de coreanas de ésas del k-pop kawaii antes de volverles a ustedes a echar parrafada, o el que se va a echar a llorar soy yo.
_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Sep 2021)

Venga, cotillas, tenéis el vídeo del día, que me extraña no verlo aún por aquí. Nuestro Borbón y otras chicas del montón... El ER nunca nos deja de deparar sorpresas. Es una pena que sea tan cortito.


----------



## javvi (3 Sep 2021)

*¿QUIÉN SE CREE ESTA NOTICIA? 

Desmantelada una macroplantación de marihuana oculta en una finca de Mequinenza

La Guardia Civil encontró 2.656 plantas difíciles de detectar por la vegetación existente en los alrededores.. Cuatro albaneses han sido detenidos por delitos contra la salud pública, por cultivo y elaboración de droga y pertenencia a grupo organizado, y ya han ingresado en el centro penitenciario de Zuera. *









Desmantelada una macroplantación de marihuana oculta en una finca de Mequinenza


La Guardia Civil encontró 2.656 plantas difíciles de detectar por la vegetación existente en los alrededores.. Cuatro albaneses han sido detenidos por delitos contra la salud pública, por cultivo y elaboración de droga y pertenencia a grupo organizado, y ya han ingresado en el centro...




www.heraldo.es





*






¿OPERACIÓN PICOS Y PALAS EN MEQUINENZA? ¿TRASLADO DE INQUILINOS?

La investigación se inició en mayo ante la existencia de una finca donde podría estar cultivándose marihuana que ha sido localizada por la Guardia Civil, en concreto cuatro bancales contiguos con una superficie aproximada de 4.600 metros cuadrados difíciles de detectar por la vegetación existente en los alrededores. *

_Para el cultivo de las plantas, los traficantes* talaron multitud de árboles y construyeron dos balsas de riego,* y además contaban con una avanzada instalación de placas solares*, ocultas entre la vegetación,* para dar electricidad a las tiendas de campaña de grandes dimensiones en las que se alojaban, según ha informado este miércoles el instituto armado.

Asimismo, disponían de una zona de* cocina, con nevera y horno, otra de dormitorio y de un invernadero* para el proceso de secado de la marihuana.

En el perímetro de la zona de plantación los agentes localizaron* diferentes puestos de vigilancia, camuflados* entre la maleza con colchones en su interior, desde donde se visualizaban todos los accesos posibles a la finca y desde los que se comunicaban por transmisiones.









Golpe al narcotráfico en Mequinenza: cuatro detenidos y más de 2.600 plantas de marihuana intervenidas


La macroplantación de droga era regentada por una banda de albaneses. Contaba con balsas de riego, placas solares para abastecerse de energía y un campamento para vigilar constantemente el enclave




www.abc.es




_



*MÁS NOTICIAS RECIENTES DE MEQUINENZA*


*Antonio Sanjuán, nuevo alcalde de Mequinenza*
_Con los votos a favor de PSOE y los votos en blanco del PAR, que no presentó candidatura, este empresario agrícola de 43 años sustituye en el cargo a *Magda Godia,* fallecida recientemente.

Sanjuán es *empresario agrícola*, tiene 43 años, está casado y tiene dos hijos. Desde 2003 es *presidente de la Comunidad de Regantes APAC de Mequinenza *y en 2011 se incorporó como concejal del Ayuntamiento de Mequinenza ejerciendo el cargo de delegado de agricultura y medioambiente. _









Antonio Sanjuán, nuevo alcalde de Mequinenza


Con los votos a favor de PSOE y los votos en blanco del PAR, que no presentó candidatura, este empresario agrícola de 43 años sustituye en el cargo a Magda Godia, fallecida recientemente.




www.heraldo.es




*Muere Magda Godia, alcaldesa de Mequinenza*
_El Ayuntamiento de la localidad zaragozana ha decretado tres días de luto oficial y la suspensión de todos los actos._

*Magda Godia Ibarz*_, la *alcaldesa* de Mequinenza por el PSOE, ha *fallecido* esta esta mañana a los *68 años tras una larga enfermedad*. El Ayuntamiento de Mequinenza ha decretado tres días de luto oficial y la suspensión de todos los actos. Asimismo, toda la corporación municipal ha mostrado su "profundo pesar" por la perdida y ha destacado su dedicación durante más de tres décadas al servicio de sus vecinos. _









Muere Magda Godia, alcaldesa de Mequinenza


El Ayuntamiento de la localidad zaragozana ha decretado tres días de luto oficial y la suspensión de todos los actos.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## Uritorco (4 Sep 2021)

Subido este viernes. El ex ministro Bermejo es un auténtico crack. En la lista de finiquitados aparece un tal Martín Steegman. Me pregunto si guardará algún parentesco con el diputado de VOX del mismo apellido.


----------



## Peritta (4 Sep 2021)

Inquietante, absolutamente inquietante. Michas gracias @Sdenka por la sinopsis del libro ése de los de asuntos internos.
Lo que más me ha impactado es que si los de asuntos internos avisan, supongo que para que se investigue desde más cerca, la conducta dudosa y l moral frágil de algunos agentes, sean estos informes utilizados por la "superioridad" para captar más puntos para la red mafiosa, en vez de depurarles y echarles del cuerpo por atorrantes.

Operación Sakura (cerezo en japonés) dijeron la última vez, jua, jua, jua. Y era por un guardia en Tejeruela de la Empastación o no sé dónde y que se apellidaba Cerezo, que se les había corrompido.
Normal pues que los corruptos se acaben asociando. Y lo que es peor: corrompiendo a más funcionarios.

Ya me parecía a mí que el Estivill, después de haber estado sangrado (extorsionando) a los encausados durante años, no hubiera tomado represalias contra el juez que le mandó empurar. Dinero y contactos tenía.

Pero voy a publicar otro enlace aún más inquietante:




__





Fiscalía Anticorrupción - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Yo creí que solo había un fiscal anticorrupción, pero resulta que dice ahí que en el 2011 había 40.
Luego debo de entender que habrá otros 40 sargentos Ruiz como poco, exentos de tronchas y de guardias y de dar explicaciones de sus actos a sus superiores orgánicos, que todo va a estar amparado por el secreto (omertá) de la fiscalía. Y cada uno, claro, con un equipo de agentes a su disposición.

Estoy a tope jefe de equipo decía el otro.



Ahí tiene don @Bimmer unos cuantos nombres que ha dicho don Santi en el vídeo que amablemente nos ha publicado @Uritorco, y si tanto le gusta husmear, a ver si nos puede averiguar quienes eran éstos cuyo precio por sus vidas ya estaba convenido

aunque no ingresado.

A ver si nos puede averiguar las fechas y los lugares de sus muertes y la causa de ésta, a ver qué cargo ocupaba Bermejo, del que dicen poseer también muchas notas manuscritas (ésto para mí es nuevo), cuando sucedieron los hechos. Y me escama que no las hayan enseñado o presumido de tenerlas.
Lo de los "satanistas" ésos don @Bimmer, es una especulación. Lo de éstos 37 nombres éstos no.

En cualquier caso no es su trabajo, no lo tome como un reproche, debería ser tarea de nuestras FyCSE si es que no están del todo echaítas a perder y resulta que en ese gremio todos son garbanzos negros.

Lo _mejor _de cada casa.

Jesús qué cruz.

____________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Duda Metódica (4 Sep 2021)

Lógicamente, la firma de Fdez. Bermenjo que aparece en documentos oficiales no se parece en nada a la que se le atribuye en el ER:
Acta
Convenio


----------



## Peritta (5 Sep 2021)

Matan de noche y de día,
matan a diestro y siniestro
matan al Ave María
y matarán al Padre Nuestro.

Q.e.d. dicen los matemáticos dándose pisto.
(Quod erat demostrandum)



Pues sí sabía que tenían algunas notas del Bermejo porque las enseñó en otros vídeos, pero no sabía que tenían tantas. Coñe, podían haberlo dicho desde un principio.
¿Le han hecho la pericial caligráfica también a las notas de este tío?.

¿Cuántas notas hay de otros integrantes de los "equipos" de Ruiz y del García Peña?.
¿Eran éstos en realidad los cappos (jefes de equipo) de la Benemérita y la Nacional, o Ruiz y García Peña rendían servidumbre a sus superiores orgánicos -además de a Mena- y éstos conocían al detalle sus actividades?.
¿Tenían sus superiores orgánicos acceso a los subordinados de Ruiz y García Peña y podían cambiarlos cuando quisieran, o éstos estaban también amparados por Mena y todo el aparataje administrativo que éste -y también el Bermejo- controlara?.

¿Cómo se ha llegado a esta situación?.
Por que los hombres buenos no han hecho nada -parece ser la respuesta más obvia.

Pero como toda respuesta suele dar lugar a otra pregunta, allá va: ¿Quedan hombres buenos en nuestra administración?. Gente que merezca la pena digo.
Cuando no quedan hombres siempre ha salido en esta Bendita Tierra de Garbanzos una Agustina de Aragón o una María Pita que ha enervado a los derrotados y les ha dado un segundo aire. ¿No hay en nuestra administración alguna heroína que dé ejemplo?. ¿Todas son funcicharos?, ¿no hay ninguna Mari Pili?.


Allah ahkbar dice el hijoeputa que le echó el burka (o el manto de silencio) paencima.

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (6 Sep 2021)

Pues vais a tener razón:
"El zulo de la clínica del doctor Morin es algo simbólico..."

También va a tener usté razón don @javvi y el oficio de inventor, en España, va a ser más peligroso que el de torero. Pero éste es más un arte que un oficio.
Bueno, supongo que el de inventor también.
Lo digo por los nombres que ahí salen ya que van con nombre y dos apellidos y será más fácil rastrearles que a los muertos mataos del anterior vídeo donde solo salen los primeros apellidos.

Ya nos explicará don Santi este misterio, siempre que no ponga en peligro a la red de topillos.
No, no voy a especular por ahí porque podría poner en peligro a dicha red... si es que existe.

También Roldán, cuando estuvo de director general de la Benetérita, preguntó por los topos infiltrados en la ETA y alguien le dio un sobre con los nombres. Sí, dicen que el Roldán no llegó a abrir el sobre, pero según cuenta radio macuto el sobre que le dieron también estaba vacío. Pero...

fíate de la Guardia Civil y no corras.

Sí, cuando sucedió el 11-M lo que se perdió fue la confianza y dudo que los guardias se fíen de mandos y compañeros. Pero desde el 3 de Abril de aquél año lo que se perdió fue la cohesión social y hoy día anda uno esquivando más el fuego amigo que el del enemigo.
Y éso que a uno le gusta pasar desapercibido y mantiene un perfil bajo.
Jesús qué cruz.

Tras este vídeo el expediente Royuela ha perdido, para mí, mucha credibilidad.
Es que dudo que un señor de ochentitantos años siga realizando una labor tan delicada como manejar una red de sicarios de alcance internacional, pues dan matarile hasta en Venezuela, con la cantidad de dinero que genera, y la de gastos y quebraderos de cabeza también.
Igual me pasa con Ruiz, y más si la foto que encontró @Bimmer es real, que ya será un señor jubilado (como el Sanchez Manzano) y no tendrá a día de hoy mucha mano en ninguna comandancia de la Guardia Civil ésa.

Si es una banda independiente que acepta encargos y no parte de un entramado más amplio y lo que reciben son órdenes, entonces aún me podría creer que éstos siguen activos... y perdiendo notas por ahí como si tuvieran Alzheimer. Jua, jua, jua.
Pero si son parte de una red más amplia éstos les hubieran jubilado, barilocheado o asesinado.

Pero en fin don Agustín, ahí está el señor Alberto en primera línea y disparando con cierta puntería, y es también mu mayor.



*Margarita Robles Fernández*

León, 1956.
Licenciada en Derecho en la Universidad Central de Barcelona.
Ingresó en la Carrera Judicial en la 27 Promoción de Jueces y Fiscales con el número uno de dicha promoción.
Ha desempeñado cargos de Juez y Magistrada en Balaguer, San Feliú de Llobregat, Bilbao, accediendo a la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona en 1981, siendo la primera mujer que llegó a un órgano colegiado en España.
Presidenta de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona (1991-1993).
Subsecretaria del Ministerio de Justicia (1993-1994).
Secretaria de Estado de Interior en el Ministerio de Justicia e Interior (1994-1996).
Magistrada de la Sala de lo Contencioso Administrativa de la Audiencia Nacional (1996-2004).
En el año 2004 es nombrada Magistrada de la Sala de lo Contencioso del Tribunal Supremo.
Vocal del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (2008 al 2013).
Diputada por Madrid (2016-2018).
Presidenta de la Comisión de Justicia del Congreso de los Diputados (2016-2017).
Portavoz del Grupo Parlamentario Socialista en el Congreso de los Diputados (2017-2018).
Diputada por Ávila (2019 - febrero de 2020).
Ministra de Defensa (2018 - actualidad).

Don Santi dice que las notas de este vídeo son de cuando era ya ministra de defensa y, o no, o las notas me parecen muy recientes.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (6 Sep 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Es que dudo que un señor de ochentitantos años siga realizando una labor tan delicada como manejar una red de sicarios de alcance internacional, pues dan matarile hasta en Venezuela, con la cantidad de dinero que genera, y la de gastos y quebraderos de cabeza también



Bueno Biden tiene 78 años y un incipiente alzheimer y preside el Gran Imperio , si todo está bien organizado solo necesitan recibir órdenes desde arriba y trasmitirlas hacia abajo, Franco murió con 83 años pero al menos los últimos 3 años de su vida no gobernó una mierda sin embargo el sistema funcionaba. Son figuras de autoridad respetadas.


----------



## Peritta (7 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *¿QUIÉN SE CREE ESTA NOTICIA?
> 
> Desmantelada una macroplantación de marihuana oculta en una finca de Mequinenza
> 
> ...



Pues no sé si creerme la noticia de las plantaciones de mariguana o la de la larga enfermedad de la alcaldesa de Mequinenza fallecida.

Es que a la alcaldesa la vimos en un vídeo cuando salió a la luz el asunto de las fosas y no parecía enferma. Luego enfermedad puede que sí, ...pero no muy larga. 
Me parece don @javvi que voy a empezar a bendecir no solo la mesa hasta para merendar, sino la barra de cualquier bar a la hora del aperitivo. 
Fijo que habrá parroquianos que también se santigüen. 
Abre grande guano, que por aquí caemos y para allá vamos.

Mucha instalación lo de la mariguana me parece a mí don @javvi. Sí, el del vídeo hablaba de kilómetros cuadrados en lugar de hectáreas o metros cuadrados, pero ya sabe uno que no puede tomarse muy en serio lo que diga la prensa, incluso la no sesgada. 
Lo que digo es esa mariguana hay que venderla y mu buena red de distribución (con mucha gente digo) han de tener esos cuatro albanesillos para darle salida a tanto producto. Miau.
Mire que esas plantas agarran los tres metros a poco que uno las cuide un poquillo, al fin y al cabo es cáñamo y esa es una planta muy desdolida, de modo que de ahí iban a salir muchos porros como para venderlos así como así.

Además por las fotos parece como si la plantación la hubiera montado una empresa de jardinería, jua, jua, jua, y no unos mataos a sueldo de una banda -de albaneses, ya ves tú- que tendrían unas plantas más grandes y otras más chicas, según les diera más el sol o el agua. 
No se ve ni hierba oiga. Igual que en los huertos y jardines solares ésos que nos vendieron, y al revés de lo que pasa en los demás huertos. 

No sé, muy artificial veo yo esa plantación y todo el instalache, hasta con colas en el secadero cuando tienen la mayoría de las plantas a medio crecer. Miau otra vez. Parece un decorado.

Puede que tenga usté razón don @javvi y si los inquilinos no están -o estaban- debajo de las plantas, la plantación sería un señuelo para desviar la atención hacia allá frente a otras posibles ubicaciones. Es que el mayor problema que yo le veo a trasladar a los "inquilinos", con todo el trabajo de recuperación que conlleva y además no serviría para nada pues siempre se dejarían restos, es la nueva ubiación. 
Al fin y al cabo tienen que resolver el mismo problema dos veces.

Lo cierto es que ahora hay allí un motivo para tener aquello vigilado por pikolettos seproneros que espanten a curiosos y a sendero-viandantes y a no dejar que vaya nadie a curiosear por aquellos andurriales, que son prueba judicial y tal y cual don Pascual. 
Ángeles custodios se les llamaba antaño a los de la Benetérita cuando alguno hacía una heroicidad.

Joer qué tiempos.
_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (7 Sep 2021)

¿Y que tenga que ser yo, con lo descreído que empiezo a ser, el que suba esta burbujilla a la superficie?.

Ya os vale zanganales. 

Somos tela de chiquitillos. Un jodío infinitésimo, ni creamos tendencia ni realizamos difusión ni ná de ná porque somos los mismos cuatro gatillos de siempre. No nos lee ni el becario de la CNI. 

Sí, la difusión estaría bien, más que nada para poner sobre aviso a los sicarios y maleantes y vean que si intentan salir de la banda maffiosa en la que están, que si saben contar, que con la ayuda policial que no cuenten.
Fíate de la Guardia Civil y no corras.
Y éso mismo reza para los testigos ¿eh?, aunque no sean maleantes ni confidentes. 

A ver si así, los policías se mantienen en su lado de la raya. 

________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (7 Sep 2021)

Han subido este vídeo hace un momento.


----------



## Uritorco (8 Sep 2021)

Novedades en el juicio de Arimany.


----------



## Peritta (8 Sep 2021)

¿La justicia ya no es pública?. 

Es que si no les han dado el acta, dudo mucho que les den las imágenes de la instrucción sin censurar las salidas de pata de banco del suseñoría ése.
Me fío más de la red de topillos del señor Alberto para obtener las imágenes, que del conducto reglamentario oficial. 

Si no les quieren hacer pruebas psicoecnicas o test psicológicos a los jueces, para ver si alguno está mal de la azotea, no estaría de más hacerles, antes de ejercer sus funciones en un tribunal, un control de alcoholémia o un test de drogas, como se los hacen a los conductores, al descuido y sin pedir permiso, ya que manejan un instrumento que puede poner en peligro las vidas de los demás, unos con un vehículo y los togasucias con una picadora de carne. 

Y es que la administración tendría que ser rigurosa e inflexible consigo misma, más que con los sufridos administrados que bastante tienen con remar

y pagar.

Pues no sé si la justicia será pública o no. Lo cierto es que cuando Pedro Pacheco ya era un cachondeo y lo que hay ahora no me atrevería yo a llamarlo justicia y tiendo a usar el vocablo _judicatura._

Ahí ya van incluidos los fiscales y los secretarios de tribunal y procuradores y tal.

Putos funcionarios.
_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (8 Sep 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿La justicia ya no es pública?.
> 
> Es que si no les han dado el acta, dudo mucho que les den las imágenes de la instrucción sin censurar las salidas de pata de banco del suseñoría ése.
> Me fío más de la red de topillos del señor Alberto para obtener las imágenes, que del conducto reglamentario oficial.
> ...




En mi vida he intentado contratar mas de 75 abogados, la mayoria tenia sintomas de trastornos severos de personalidad ( narcisista y psicopatico )

5 abogados me han vendido al contrario

otras paranoides y zumbadas me han estafado.

Voy a ser forense como sabeis y donde mas locos he visto es en abogados, jueces y psiquiatras/psicologos. No se salva ni el 5%


De jueces, la mayoria narcisistas, psicopatas y una esquizotipica vestida de loca perdida que tiene atemorizado hasta a su personal, con eso lo digo todo, solo un juez que se jubilo y que casualmente era falangista como yo, todo un caballero.


----------



## Tigershark (8 Sep 2021)

Los gritos del juez no es por locura como dice Santiago es porque se está pringando a base de bien , a saber lo que le harian si no hace lo que le piden.sólo espero que el juez presencia le meta el bocao .salu2.


----------



## CesareLombroso (8 Sep 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Los gritos del juez no es por locura como dice Santiago es porque se está pringando a base de bien , espero que el juez presencia le meta el bocao .salu2.




Yo de santi pediria RECUSACION del juez.


----------



## Tigershark (8 Sep 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Yo de santi pediria RECUSACION del juez.



No lo aceptarán ni de coña, pero por intentarlo .


----------



## Peritta (8 Sep 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> 5 abogados me han vendido al contrario



Cualquier estudiante de 1º de gangsterismo sabe que siempre es más eficaz sobornar al abogado de la otra parte que al juez o al fiscal.

Yo una vez quise denunciar, era un asunto laboral pero como estaba de autónomo la cosa tenía que ir por lo civil, y me fui a un abogado de oficio, pero cuando le vi escribir como un niño de 8 años, con los renglones torcidos, se me pasaron las ganas de denunciar.

Me mandaron el nombre y la dirección de la procuradora de oficio que me correspondía un par de días antes que el del abogado. Yo no sabía que con los procuradores no se habla, pero como no me habían mandado el nombre y la dirección del abogado y yo estaba muy cabreado, fui a la dirección aquella cerca de los juzgados de Plaza de Castilla. Pero al no encontrar su nombre en los buzones pregunte al portero y me dijo que ya no paraba por allí y que les había dejado un pufo por no pagar la comunidad durante meses.

Y esto es lo que hay.
______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (9 Sep 2021)

Estoy poniendo este comentario en respuesta a comentarios más votados de un vídeo y me lo borran : 

Si queréis flipar, poned en Youtube : Santiago Royuela Samit.

Ese canal trata sobre una familia que lleva más de 2 años publicando pruebas de más de mil asesinatos, entre ellos el de un familiar suyo, cometidos por una banda formada por fiscales y policías judiciales con vinculación al PSOE, Podemos y a la masonería.


Dicha banda asesinaba tanto por su cuenta como por encargo de otras personas las cuales muchas de ellas han sido ministros y demás individuos importantes de la clase política y del PSOE, incluidos algunos que actualmente están en el gobierno como Margarita Robles, los Royuela también dicen tener pruebas sobre el 11M.


Es un puto escándalo, las pruebas son notas escritas de los encargos de asesinato que se entregaban entre el ex fiscal jefe de Cataluña José María Mena Álvarez y un tal Sargento Ruiz.


Si esto fuera falso, sería tan fácil como que los acusados se presten públicamente a una pericial caligráfica para comprobar si su letra encaja con la de las notas, y también si fuera falso los acusados denunciarian por injurias y calumnias.



Os invito a copiar ese mensaje y ponedlo en respuestas a comentarios más votados de ese vídeo a ver si a vosotros también os lo censuran.


----------



## Bimmer (9 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *¿QUIÉN SE CREE ESTA NOTICIA?
> 
> Desmantelada una macroplantación de marihuana oculta en una finca de Mequinenza
> 
> ...




La han asesinado porque iba a hablar, toca hacer un CSI de la familia de la susodicha para ver si se prestan a hablar.



@Peritta No señor no nos leen 4 gatos, el ER está sufriendo un "shadowban" de esos o algo parecido, esto quiere decir que se manipulan las cifras de todo lo relacionado con el ER, por ejemplo visitas en este hilo, visitas en videos y suscriptores del canal de los Royuela, etc, estoy seguro de que el canal de Royuela tiene millones de suscriptores y sus videos millones de visitas pero los de youtube lo manipulan y te ponen las que vemos para desmoralizar al personal, lo mismo con comentarios, borrarán muchos sin que se enteren los Royuela o también que a Royuela le aparezca un comentario y al que lo ha publicado no, y viceversa.


Todo eso está comprobado que se hace, de hecho hay un vídeo que se le fue de las manos a YouTube con este tema y quedaron retratados, era sobre los refugiados de Siria, hicieron un vídeo denigrante sobre el tema para meterlos a todos en Europa, el vídeo tenía millones de dislikes y unos pocos miles de likes, miles de comentarios con miles de votos positivos que se censuraban, las cifras de dislikes no paraban de manipularse para maquillar el descontento general con el vídeo y los comentarios eran borrados.



Sabiendo esto y por lo que ya me he repetido diciendo otras veces, no me fío de los Royuela, no tiene ningún sentido lo que están haciendo.


Lo que nos tenemos que preguntar aquí es porque unos pocos son agentes de la autoridad y aún más pocos son jueces y fiscales, y por qué no somos todos agentes de la autoridad y jueces y fiscales.



La solución a la corrupción en todo su esplendor es no ser un borrego, o por lo menos intentar serlo cada día un poco menos, saber todo sobre el derecho, especialmente el natural, el fraude del nombre legal, manipulación en el lenguaje, falacias lógicas, finanzas, economía, en definitiva todos los temas que no se imparten en el sistema educativo alias fábrica de esclavos.



Esto es un juego de tronos, el único que vale aquí es aquel que diga que cada uno se tiene que gobernar a sí mismo y no a otros.


----------



## javvi (9 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> La han asesinado porque iba a hablar, toca hacer un CSI de la familia de la susodicha para ver si se prestan a hablar.



Me autocito:



javvi dijo:


> EL CASTILLO DE MEQUINENZA, SU PROPIETARIO, LA ALCALDESA, SU HERMANO Y ROLDÁN.
> La actual alcaldesa de Mequinenza es Magdalena Godia Ibarz, candidata del PSOE-PSA. Gobierna desde el 2003 y si no hay imprevistos lo será hasta las elecciones del 2023. En total serían 20 años, si es que no lo prolonga más.
> El primer alcalde de Mequinenza del R-78 comparte ambos apellidos y partido político con la actual alcaldesa: Miguel Godia Ibarz. Lo fue de 1979 hasta 1983.
> En realidad, durante el R-78, en Mequinenza siempre ha gobernado el PSOE excepto el periodo 95-03 en el que gobernó Jaime Borbón Oliver de Izquierda Unida y cuyo ilustre apellido, paradójicamente candidato de un partido republicano, merece un capítulo aparte en relación con Mequinenza.
> ...



Debo ser un poco gafe:


_La actual alcaldesa de Mequinenza es Magdalena Godia Ibarz, candidata del PSOE-PSA. Gobierna desde el 2003 y si no hay imprevistos lo será hasta las elecciones del 2023. En total serían 20 años, si es que no lo prolonga más._

Luis Roldán, sus tierras en Mequinenza, sus negocios con el hermano de la alcaldesa, que fue alcalde de Mequinenza antes que ella. La Operación Minas ,que el hermano negaba totalmente, aunque reconocía haber tenido un negocio con Luis Roldán en los ochenta, que consistía en la explotación de un par de fincas. 
Es curioso que a Roldan le expropiasen todo su patrimonio excepto la finca de Mequinenza que la compraron unos vecinos agricultores. 


_El Estado, explicaron, también ha quedado al margen del destino de la finca que Roldán poseía en Mequinenza junto con el exgobernador de La Rioja Miguel Godia y un agricultor de la localidad.









Casi todo el patrimonio de Roldán se vendió pese al embargo estatal


Hacienda ingresó medio millón de euros de los más de cinco que valían sus posesiones




www.elperiodicodearagon.com




_

La prensa habla de _una excelente finca de árboles frutales en Mequinenza _como parte del enorme patrimonio de Roldán.





__





elmundo.es - El primer civil al frente de la Benemérita






www.elmundo.es





Según El Periódico de Aragón se trata de cerezos, que es uno de los productos más exportados de la comarca.









Roldán sigue de administrador en la sociedad que le delató


Mantiene el cargo en Europe Capital, en la que en su día acumuló su patrimonio.




www.elperiodicodearagon.com





Y según El País, de melocotoneros. Melocotoneros muy ruinosos, con grandes pérdidas, a él y al socio, Miguel Godia, pero que de rebote le sirvió para reclamar a Hacienda 3,6 ,millones (de pts).
_La clave por la que Roldán se benefició de tan abultada devolución fiscal el año pasado reside en la utilización de la finca de melocotones que posee -junto con el delegado de Gobierno en La Rioja, Miguel Godia- en Mequinenza (Zaragoza). Según la declaración, esa finca le gene ró durante 1992 unas pérdidas de 9,4 millones de pesetas (otro tanto a su socio), cantidad que restó de sus ingresos. Esos ingresos fueron, siempre según la declara ción, de 11,7 millones brutos de salario, más 340.000 pesetas de rendimientos de capital inmobiliario. 


La finca rústica a la que se re fiere Roldán tiene 21 hectáreas -15 de regadío y 6 de secano-, y él mismo hace constar en su de claración de patrimonio el siguiente párrafo: 'Tinca sometida a obras para su conversión en regadío y plantación de frutales por lo que, de conformidad con la normativa legal, mantiene durante los diez primeros años el valor de las explotaciones anterior a la realización de las obras de mejora". Por eso, la finca queda valorada a efectos fiscales en 34,7 millones de pesetas, precio que figura en el momento de la compra, en diciembre de 1987.

En el folio correspondiente a Rendimientos de actividades empresariales, Roldán indicó, para justificar las pérdidas de la finca, que él y su socio habían pagado 11 millones en sueldos a los empleados y que habían entregado también 7,9 millones en concepto de intereses de préstamos y otros gastos financieros, así como 3,2 millones de amortizaciones...

_
Y no soy yo el único que sospecha algo de esas fincas de Mequinenza, los propios vecinos del pueblo se olían algo raro. 

_
En Mequinenza, a las pocas horas de que Antoni Asunción decidiera dimitir como ministro del Interior, el comentario generalizado mezclaba la indignación y la repulsa por la actuación de Roldán con la valoración positiva de la dimisión del ministro del Interior. En los corrillos, igualmente, se sacaba a relucir la diferente cuenta de resultados de las fincas de Godia y del prófugo, ya que los balances de explotación de los melocotoneros de Roldán registran grandes pérdidas. Los comentarios ceñían esta circunstancia, según los "entendidos" del lugar, a la posibilidad de lavar por esta vía grandes cantidades de dinero. 









Luis Roldán reclamo a Hacienda 3,6 millones en su última declaración de la renta


Los datos que se han ido conociendo semana tras semana sobre el movimiento patrimonial de Luis Roldán no dejan de sorprender. El año pasado, el Minist




elpais.com




_


----------



## FOYETE (9 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> La han asesinado porque iba a hablar, toca hacer un CSI de la familia de la susodicha para ver si se prestan a hablar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cierto, pero sólo el 1% de la población no es borrega, jamás se acabará la corrupción a no ser que se cambie el sistema educativo, que para mí es el mayor problema que tiene España junto al índice de natalidad.


----------



## Uritorco (9 Sep 2021)

Las nuevas aventuras de hoy del Expediente por partida doble.


----------



## Peritta (10 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> La han asesinado porque iba a hablar, toca hacer un CSI de la familia de la susodicha para ver si se prestan a hablar.
> 
> @Peritta No señor no nos leen 4 gatos, el ER está sufriendo un "shadowban" de esos o algo parecido, esto quiere decir que se manipulan las cifras de todo lo relacionado con el ER, por ejemplo visitas en este hilo, visitas en videos y suscriptores del canal de los Royuela, etc, estoy seguro de que el canal de Royuela tiene millones de suscriptores y sus videos millones de visitas pero los de youtube lo manipulan y te ponen las que vemos para desmoralizar al personal, lo mismo con comentarios, borrarán muchos sin que se enteren los Royuela o también que a Royuela le aparezca un comentario y al que lo ha publicado no, y viceversa.
> 
> ...



No le discuto que se hayan cargado a la alcaldesa de Mequinenza porque lo que me hace sospechar a mí también es que los de la prensa hayan dicho que murió "tras una larga enfermedad".
Cuanto más se adornan las mentiras más creíbles son, pero también más cortas tienen las patas y más fácilmente las puede alcanzar y desmontar un cojo.

Pero... ¿shadowban?. Tus muertos pintaos de verde paaayo.
Manto de silencio señor.
Parece mentira que no se acuerde de esta expresión cuando ha sido utilizadísima desde el 11-M para acá. ¿Está usté a sueldo de los british o es usté directamente un british?.

Mire, que lo diga usté en valenciano o en catalán no es grave, porque estas lenguas no suponen un peligro para el español. Pero todos estos anglicismos forzados que algunos (puede que a sueldo pero no descarto el snobismo y la estupidez humana) insertan cada dos por tres en su discurso, e incluso dicen las siglas en inglés, son un ataque al español pues lo deforman creando una especie de spanglish y lo desplazan al ámbito local, familiar o subcultural haciendo que la lengua de la cultura, el arte, la ciencia, el empleo, los negocios, etc, sea el inglés.

No, no contribuya a la colonización british.

No sea peliculero. El canal de los Royuela no tiene millones de seguidores y a nosotros no nos lee ni el Tato, ni el @renko que fue quien abrió el hilo. Y aquí le llamo para que le de la razón a usté o me desmienta a mí.
Pero hay más usuarios que también han dejado de asomarse y hasta de dar zanquiúses.

Si este hilo tuviera muchos lectores intervendrían trollers tolsantodía caramba, y dudo que el @calopez (si es que aún pinta algo en este foro) vaya a poner a trabajar a un esbirro.
No señor, si este hilo tiene aproximadamente 150 visitas por posta, no es que seamos 150 personas quienes lo sigamos, somos menos, más cerca de 50 que de 100.
El contador de visitas suma por que somos nosotros quienes, al ir a buscar una posta o un dato, o corregir algún error topográfico u ortográfico, paginamos y visitamos el hilo más veces de la cuenta.

No se haga cocos
_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (10 Sep 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> En mi vida he intentado contratar mas de 75 abogados, la mayoria tenia sintomas de trastornos severos de personalidad ( narcisista y psicopatico )
> 
> 5 abogados me han vendido al contrario
> 
> ...



Como siempre se ha dicho el que no hace las maldades de joven las hace de mayor.

El típico universitario que nunca ha roto un plato, cuando en su puretez se ve con "poder" (el que le da la Logia) son auténticos demonios.

Mientras, los que fueron "golfos" de jóvenes, ven la vida como es y se dejan de tonterías buscando mejorar. Pero la gente sólo identifica como criminal al kinki de poca monta y así nos va.


----------



## javvi (10 Sep 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No le discuto que se hayan cargado a la alcaldesa de Mequinenza porque lo que me hace sospechar a mí también es que los de la prensa hayan dicho que murió "tras una larga enfermedad"



De hecho, no se encuentra ninguna noticia de su larga enfermedad hasta el día que fallece. Lo lógico es que hubiese alguna noticia, sobre todo en la fase terminal, de que la alcaldesa ya no pudiese ejercer su cargo y que la tuviese que sustituir como alcalde en funciones el teniente alcalde: el tal Antonio Sanjuán, el que es ahora alcalde, o cualquier otro del consistorio.

P.D. Leo en la Wikipedia que el teniente alcalde Antonio Sanjuán llevaba meses ejerciendo la función de alcalde, pero se remite a una noticia con carácter retroactivo. una vez ya fallecida, y no antes.









Magda Godia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org






Queda la duda de si sus últimos proyectos para el municipio tienen algo que ver con el fin de sus días.


_Entre esos proyectos se encuentran* la ampliación de la zona regable, *la Residencia de Personas Mayores o la implantación de nuevas empresas que "generarán nuevos puestos de trabajo que nos ayudará a fijar población"._









Magda Godia inicia su quinto mandato como alcaldesa de Mequinenza


A continuación, y antes de la votación de las candidaturas, los 11 concejales electos, 7 por el Partido Socialista (PSOE) y 4 por el Partido Aragon...




www.20minutos.es





Si se confirmase nuestra sospecha, sería el segundo vecino de Mequinenza en engrosar las filas del ER. No contamos los inquilinos traídos de otros lados cuyos huesos, presuntamente, acaban en los alrededores de Mequinenza.

No olvidemos al primero: Jesús Moncada.


javvi dijo:


> JESÚS MONCADA, EL CASTILLO DE SU PUEBLO Y LOS BORBONES MEQUINENSES.
> Jesús Moncada Estruga es el mequinense más universal. Uno de los escritores en catalán más vendidos y traducidos. Además su tema es la propia Mequinenza; las minas, el pueblos viejo, el Ebro, que inspiraron su novela _Cami de Sirga_, traducida a quince idiomas, incluidos el vietnamita y el japonés.
> Estremida memòria se basa en unos hechos reales: un crimen cometido por unos mequinenses que fueron ejecutados en el mismo pueblo (1897). Moncada era muy meticuloso, dedicaba mucho tiempo a investigar las historias en las que se basaba. Parece ser que aunque había pasado casi un siglo desde los crímenes todavía era un tabú entre los lugareños y se sentían incómodos cuando Moncada les interrogaba sobre el asunto. El crimen fue bastante polémico en su tiempo, sobre todo porque uno de los asesinos se llamaba Borbón: un tal Antonio Borbón Soler. Lo cual, obviamente, podía llevar a muchas confusiones y malentendidos.
> Curiosamente, este regio apellido es muy frecuente en Mequinenza. Hay borbones por un tubo. De hecho, José María Borbón, abogado mequinense cuenta que: "Aquí tenemos un castillo, en el que dicen que un tiempo vivió un Borbón. No sé si será una leyenda. Cuentan que le subían mozas del pueblo y por eso hay tantos borbones. Tuvo que ser en la Guerra de Sucesión, en el siglo XVIII"
> ...






javvi dijo:


> JESÚS MONCADA Y EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA
> En la relación de asesinatos de José María Mena Fiscal y sus cómplices Jesús Moncada Estruga aparece con el número 386. Fallecido el 13/06/05 en Barcelona. Se encarga al bufete Juan Prats y dice que hay acuerdo económico. En el manuscrito se habla de un acuerdo económico con los familiares. O sea, que entraría dentro de la categoría del ER de "acuerdo familiar". Sin embargo, hay algo que me hace sospechar que, quizá, hubo algo más. Moncada no se hizo millonario escribiendo sus libros, no creo que hubiese mucho que heredar con su fallecimiento. Su muerte fue repentina, no anunciaba una larga agonía como en el caso de Terenci Moix, que se podría entender que fue un encargo del tipo "arsénico por compasión".
> Independientemente de que algunos parientes pudieran estar involucrados, mi sospecha es que se convirtió en el caso 386 de Mena por motivos literarios. Moncada es un escritor muy importante en la lengua catalana, traducido a numerosos idiomas. Su tema era Mequinenza y su entorno, a la que dedicó su trilogía: Camí de sirga, La galeria de les estàtues y Estremida memòria.
> Moncada era muy meticuloso en la documentación de sus novelas, era muy dado a interrogar a todo mequinense que se encontraba, como él mismo cuenta en esta entrevista: "Cuando derribaron la primera casa (se refiere al pueblo viejo) lo capté con mi cámara. Redacté «Camí de sirga» en tres años, pues llevaba otros tantos recopilando material y hablando con familiares, amigos, patrones".
> ...


----------



## javvi (10 Sep 2021)

Y recuperemos de un poste a los dos casos del ER oriundos de Mequinenza.




kozioł dijo:


> Me he equivocado antes al decir que Mena se había enterado del robo del zulo en 2009 por las diligencias de la Juez Ma. Eugenia Alegret Burgués.
> 
> Ya lo debió de hacer en 2006 cuando Royuela Padre puso una primera querella en el Supremo por el asesinato de su hijo Javier Royuela y el encubrimiento por parte de Mena.
> Mena reaccionó pidiendo ayuda a Pumpido con una carta a Zapatero y le sugirieron jubilarse para llegar a ser aforado.
> ...


----------



## javvi (10 Sep 2021)

Y ya que estamos de vuelta en Mequinenza: otro gran descubrimiento de este hilo que a nadie parece interesarle.




javvi dijo:


> *CASO 146. JAIME ÁLVAREZ NAVARRO. SUPERVIVIENTE DE MAUTHAUSEN, PERO NO DE LA BANDA DE MENA. SUSTITUTO DE ENRIC MARCO, EL IMPOSTOR.*
> 
> Consta como acuerdo familiar. Como en otros casos, sospechamos que pueda haber algo más que un pacto con la familia.
> Nacido en Barcelona el 24/3/21 y fallecido en la misma el 12/4/06. Sus padres Bernandino y Petra eran conquenses. Murieron ambos muy pronto y Jaime se crío en Barcelona con una tía. A los 17 años se afilió a la CNT.
> ...


----------



## Bimmer (11 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Me autocito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tus comentarios valen su peso en oro.




FOYETE dijo:


> Cierto, pero sólo el 1% de la población no es borrega, jamás se acabará la corrupción a no ser que se cambie el sistema educativo, que para mí es el mayor problema que tiene España junto al índice de natalidad.




Totalmente de acuerdo, el modelo educativo prusiano es una fábrica de esclavos, pero es un problema a nivel mundial.




Peritta dijo:


> No le discuto que se hayan cargado a la alcaldesa de Mequinenza porque lo que me hace sospechar a mí también es que los de la prensa hayan dicho que murió "tras una larga enfermedad".
> Cuanto más se adornan las mentiras más creíbles son, pero también más cortas tienen las patas y más fácilmente las puede alcanzar y desmontar un cojo.
> 
> Pero... ¿shadowban?. Tus muertos pintaos de verde paaayo.
> ...




 En mi defensa he de decir que lo puse entre comillas y con un : "de esos" final 


Bueno, @renko se ha centrado en su otro hilo que no es moco de pavo, si el ER nos parece jodido, lo que están haciendo los cabrones con la plandemia es aún peor, imaginémonos si hay notas escritas del rollo : 


Asunto : Plandemia.

"Pablo, eliminación física del 80% de ancianos de tal residencia".






__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com


----------



## javvi (11 Sep 2021)

*LOCALIZACIÓN DE LAS PLANTACIONES DE MARIHUANA DE MEQUINENZA.*

Según la prensa está en el Barranco de Valldurrera o Valdurrera. No logro encontrar el lugar exacto a partir de las imágenes aéreas que proporciona la Guardia Civil.









Barranc de Valldurrera · 50170, Zaragoza


★★★★★ · Río




www.google.com













Desmantelada una plantación de marihuana en Mequinenza


Contaba con casi 500 plantas y 2 personas han sido detenidas por delitos contra la salud pública por cultivo y elaboración de droga




www.elperiodicodearagon.com





Hay un par de noticias del 2006 en las que se informaba de que en las inmediaciones de ese barranco se iba a construir un complejo hotelero. En la primera noticia, de enero del 2006, se habla de paralizar el proyecto por su impacto ambiental. La zona, además de su riqueza ornitológica, tiene dos yacimientos arqueológicos y varios focos paleontológicos.

Curiosamente:

_El documento prohíbe levantar "construcciones que permitan albergar personas ni ningún tipo de instalación de uso socio-recreativo en zonas inundables, incluida la correspondiente a la avenida de periodo estadístico de retorno de 500 años". Es decir, que no podrá incluir estructuras habitables en los terrenos que pudieran verse afectados por la mayor crecida que pudiera sufrir el Ebro, y sus barrancos afluentes, en cinco siglos. Los expertos consideran que la crecida del barranco de Arás en Biescas sería, como mucho, el retorno de cien años.

Ambiente, obliga a los promotores del complejo a revegetar la zona afectada bajo la supervisión de la Administración con especies autóctonas --incluidos los arbustos de los taludes--. *También deberán extraer el suelo fértil de la zona afectada por la construcción de zanjas, caminos y taludes y conservarlo -*-en caballones de menos de 120 centímetros de altura-- para reutilizarlo en las posteriores labores de restauración ambiental. Los caminos abiertos para las obras deberán ser "inutilizados y restaurados" al terminar. Los bungalows deberán estra aisladas del bosque por un cortafuegos "de al menos diez metros de ancho". _










La DGA limita un macrohotel con puerto en medio de una ZEPA


El Instituto Aragonés de Gestión Ambiental (Inaga) ha puesto serios peros al proyecto de construcción de un complejo turístico con capacidad para 1.200 personas situado en medio de una Zepa (Zona de Especial Protección de Aves) ribereña del pantano de Ribarroja, en el cauce del Ebro en Mequinenza.




www.elperiodicodearagon.com





Esto no es más que una conjetura, pero parece una de las notas de Mena a Ruiz, traducido al lenguaje de la administración.

Ya en el mes siguiente, en febrero, la consejería de medio ambiente se echa para atrás y da el visto bueno al proyecto urbanístico.

_El Instituto Aragonés de Gestión Ambiental ha dado vía libre al proyecto Complejo Residencial en el Paraje Auberá, en las proximidades del embalse de Ribarroja en el paraje conocido como Sierra de Aubert de Mequinenza. Una zona que está junto a la desembocadura del Barranco de Valdurrera 









El complejo residencial en el paraje Auberá sigue adelante


El Instituto Aragonés de Gestión Ambiental ha dado vía libre al proyecto Complejo Residencial en el Paraje Auberá, en las proximidades del embalse de Ribarroja en el paraje conocido como Sierra de Aubert de Mequinenza. Una zona que está junto a la desembocadura del Barranco de Valdurrera




www.elperiodicodearagon.com




_








Zaragoza.- El Complejo Residencial en el Paraje Auberá, en Mequinenza, obtiene la Declaración de Impacto Ambiental


El Instituto Aragonés de Gestión Ambiental ha formulado la Declaración de Impacto Ambiental del proyecto...




www.europapress.es





No se ha vuelto a saber nada de ese complejo hotelero.. La Operación Mequinenza de las fosas del Fiscal Muerte empieza en mayo. ¿Hicieron unas excavaciones, teóricamente para empezar las obras de un complejo hotelero y pronto lo dejaron? En todo caso ¿por qué no hay noticias de la paralización de unas obras por el impacto ambiental o cualquier otro motivo?

La empresa que iba a realizar las obras es * Ebrus S.L. *Una constructora de Mequinenza.





__





EBRUS SL, ZARAGOZA - Informe comercial, de riesgo, financiero y mercantil.


Toda la información GRATIS de EBRUS SL con NIF/CIF B50634765, de ZARAGOZA: financiera, mercantil, teléfono y dirección de EBRUS SL




www.infocif.es





En abril del 2006, poco antes de ponerse en marcha La Operación Mequinenza, la empresa Ebrus S.L. aparece en el B.O.E, entre otras, como adjudicada para unas ayudas.

_Su objetivo fundamental es el de promover la localización de proyectos de inversión empresarial en las zonas de la minería del carbón y su entorno con el fin último de generar actividades económicas alternativas a la minería del carbón con la consiguiente generación de nuevos puestos de trabajo en dichas zonas._

Recibe una subvención de 1.749.998,42 euros, de las más generosas de toda la lista.





__





BOE.es - BOE-A-2006-9725 Resolución de 26 de abril de 2006, del Instituto para la Reestructuración de la Minería del Carbón y Desarrollo Alternativo de las Comarcas Mineras, por la que se publica la relación de empresas que obtuvieron subvención para sus proyectos empresariales, en el año 2005.







www.boe.es





Ya en el 2019 la empresa Ebrus tiene otro proyecto para Mequinenza: un camping de lujo. en el que piensa invertir 5,98 millones de euros. Un pastón para un camping, por muy de lujo que sea.









Otras 40 empresas se acogen a los fondos Miner en Aragón: 77 millones para crear 263 empleos


Mequinenza y Fraga, las localidades más beneficiadas por número de proyectos empresariales e inversión



www.abc.es








http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/03/FOSA-DE-MEQUINENZA.pdf


----------



## Bimmer (11 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> De hecho, no se encuentra ninguna noticia de su larga enfermedad hasta el día que fallece. Lo lógico es que hubiese alguna noticia, sobre todo en la fase terminal, de que la alcaldesa ya no pudiese ejercer su cargo y que la tuviese que sustituir como alcalde en funciones el teniente alcalde: el tal Antonio Sanjuán, el que es ahora alcalde, o cualquier otro del consistorio.
> 
> P.D. Leo en la Wikipedia que el teniente alcalde Antonio Sanjuán llevaba meses ejerciendo la función de alcalde, pero se remite a una noticia con carácter retroactivo. una vez ya fallecida, y no antes.
> 
> ...




Vuelvo a repetirlo, tus mensajes valen su peso en oro.



No vi ese caso de Jesús, va a ser un trabajo tedioso pero voy a copiar todos tus comentarios para guardarlos en un archivo.


Por cierto, agárrense a sus asientos.


*¿Os acordáis de los tres criminales que dejaron tetraplejico de una paliza a Antonio García en un vagón en el metro de Barcelona, y que sólo cumplieron 1 año y medio de prisión provisional y desde entonces están en libertad, y uno de ellos trabaja en Mercabarna y ha tenido una hija?


Ese caso es una prueba de que en la actualidad sigue una organización criminal sustituta a la de Mena, ¿pero creéis que no hay más casos, de verdad?



Por la tarde os traigo un caso que vais a flipar, otra prueba más de que nada ha cambiado desde que Mena dejó el puesto.


¿Qué creéis que puede ser?*


----------



## Bimmer (11 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *LOCALIZACIÓN DE LAS PLANTACIONES DE MARIHUANA DE MEQUINENZA.*
> 
> Según la prensa está en el Barranco de Valldurrera o Valdurrera. No logro encontrar el lugar exacto a partir de las imágenes aéreas que proporciona la Guardia Civil.
> 
> ...




Estás que te sales, @Peritta ve como no nos leen cuatro gatos, todo policía, detective y periodista tienen que flipar con @javvi


----------



## javvi (11 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Vuelvo a repetirlo, tus mensajes valen su peso en oro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi conjetura es que tiene algo que ver con Mequinenza, o quizá no. Gracias por los elg


Bimmer dijo:


> Estás que te sales, @Peritta ve como no nos leen cuatro gatos, todo policía, detective y periodista tienen que flipar con @javvi



Gracias por elogios, pero no sé si sentirme alagado o acojonado por el tipo de lectores que parece ser que tengo.


----------



## Peritta (11 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Estás que te sales, @Peritta ve como no nos leen cuatro gatos, todo policía, detective y periodista tienen que flipar con @javvi



Lo de @javvi es un reproche sin palabras a todo ese periodismo que se autodefine como "de investigación".
Que este hombre no pague los cafés en lo que queda de mes.
Pero el contador de visitas no ha sumado, ni ha habido zanquiúses salvo los de @Debunker (cosa que se agradece) y solo ha intervenido un usuario nuevo, o quizá dos si es que no son el mismo.

¿1.749.998,42€ de subvención recibe Ebrus s.l. don @javvi?. Jua, jua, jua. Pues vaya una subvención más rara. A ver si es que falta un pico para hacer el número redondo.
El "merme" que decía el José Mota, pero seguro que es ocurrencia de uno de su pueblo y no suya.
Tengo que volver a ver a mi amigo manchego para renovar chistes y guasas. Allí es que a algunos les salen de natural estas palabras y expresiones que, como se ve, son más descriptivas que un Velazquez.

Sí, sí, la fama la tienen los andaluces pero las ocurrencias fijo que son manchegas. 

La hija del Chavez de Andalucía consiguió para su empresa minera, que la ficharía de apoderada sólo para éso, una subvención de 5 millones de eurípides. ¿No se acuerda?.

Total que cuando presentan un número tan raro, hasta con decimales y todo, tiendo a chascar la lengua y a pensar que más que putear a los contables, lo que están haciendo es mamando varios de la misma teta llevándoselo crudo y sin responder preguntas o, *blanqueando dinero.*

Pero tanto los subvencionaos como la administración ¿eh?.

Bueno, los funcionarios.

Y las funcionarias, que yo también sé usar el lenguaje inclusivo ése.

Quienes han de ponerles nombres y apellidos son los otros funcionarios, los que no están en la pomada digo, si es que queda alguno al que no le tengan agarrado por los cojones, o los vagones.
Mientras tanto algunos seguiremos hablando de "funcionarios" y no de "el sistema".

El eter que decían los decimonónicos y le echaban _toas_ las culpas.


El espacio-tiempo se dice después de Einstein.

________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (11 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Vuelvo a repetirlo, tus mensajes valen su peso en oro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Ahí lo tenéis, otra prueba más de que en la actualidad hay organización criminal sustituta de Mena en Cataluña.


Resumen del vídeo : 


Unos chavales están de fiesta en una casa en Viladecans (Barcelona), se pasan de listos y arman jaleo, vecinos llaman a la policía local y estos vienen.


Los polis piden documentación a los chavales, estos no se las dan y les vacilan por el balcón, polis esperan y cuando los del balcón bajan a la calle, los polis les abordan, un poli le suelta un guantazo y un empujón a uno, forcejeo y el poli le mete puñetazos en las costillas y le agarra de los huevos, (todo está grabado solo que el del vídeo ha publicado solo el guantazo empujón, lo otro no), otro forcejeo y el chaval se escapa, pasados tres días el chaval está en busca y captura y acaba siendo detenido.



Ahora viene lo gordo, los policías manipulan el atestado y se inventan una versión y acaban denunciando al chaval por delito de atentado contra agente de la autoridad, se inventan que el chaval le hizo un mataleon a un policía y lo dejó inconsciente, y que hay una vecina de testigo.


El chaval le dice a la jueza que tiene un vídeo de todo lo que pasó y que es mentira, la hija de la grandísima puta no admite el vídeo cómo prueba y manda al chaval a prisión preventiva.


Este chaval tiene 20 años y estaba opositando a bombero a la vez que trabajaba, cuando ocurrió ese incidente estaba unos días de vacaciones, ahora está en prisión preventiva con lo mejorcito de cada barrio.



En comentarios del vídeo, dicen que la policía local de Viladecans tiene fama de macarras, de corruptos, el policía que agredió al chaval tiene 4 denuncias por agresión, el *Sargento* de la policía local se Viladecans fue a los Mossos a decir (no sabemos en qué tono pero lo imaginamos) a los familiares del chaval que no denunciasen al agente.



Invoco a @javvi , haga usted su magia por favor, algo que necesitemos saber sobre Viladecans, sus políticos y policía local, gracias y un saludo.



*ES UN PUTO ESCÁNDALO.*


Si hacen estas cosas existiendo redes sociales y móviles que graban videos en buena calidad que permiten a uno defenderse con pruebas, Qué cosas habrán hecho cuando no existían?


----------



## Bimmer (11 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ahí lo tenéis, otra prueba más de que en la actualidad hay organización criminal sustituta de Mena en Cataluña.
> 
> 
> Resumen del vídeo :
> ...



@javvi OH, SORPRESA, el alcalde de Viladecans es del partido socialista catalán, qué sorpresa


----------



## javvi (12 Sep 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> La hija del Chavez de Andalucía consiguió para su empresa minera, que la ficharía de apoderada sólo para éso, una subvención de 5 millones de eurípides. ¿No se acuerda



Y ya que estamos en le cortijo socialista andaluz, recordemos otro caso olvidado entre los cientos de páginas de este hilo:



javvi dijo:


> *CASO 107. PEDRO RUENCO RIVERA. LA TELA DE ARAÑA ANDALUZA.*
> 
> Atendiendo a la petición de @Peritta, abordamos un caso de la última lista de Santiago Royuela. El señor se llama Ruenco, que no el italianizado Ruenci ,como se lee en la relación de los 800.
> Está en el lista de 18 individuos, que a petición de Monzer Al Kassar tienen que ser liquidados de manera escalonada para que no se note.
> ...


----------



## javvi (12 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> @javvi OH, SORPRESA, el alcalde de Viladecans es del partido socialista catalán, qué sorpresa



Es el signo de los tiempos: necesitamos a alguien que nos asesore contra una policía enemiga del pueblo, la sociedad civil, los de abajo, los pardillos, o como nos queramos llamar.

Por supuesto, no cuento los policías que han acabado suicidándose; los fuertes como Serrano, que han tenido que pagar con la cárcel por enfrentarse a los de arriba; o los que están con depresiones, medicados y con ideas recurrentes de suicidio.


----------



## javvi (12 Sep 2021)

*MENA Y LOS MENAS.*

Perdón por el juego de palabras, pero es que otro de los favores que le debemos al ex-fiscal José María Mena Álvarez, ese gran demócrata antifranquista, tiene que ver con estos angelitos que causan el terror en los barrios donde se instalan, como vemos recientemente con los vecinos de Batán, en Madrid, y denunciado por la diputada Rocío Monasterio.



La cosa viene de muy atrás. Ya en el 2003, nuestro admirado fiscal. empezaba a poner pegas a la repatriación de menores, enfrentándose al, entonces. fiscal general del estado Jesús Cardenal, que, por entonces, dio _la instrucción a los fiscales de repatriar a todos los menores de edad comprendida entre los 16 y los 18 años que llegaron solos y de forma irregular al Estado Español._









Informe Anual 2004 Sobre el Racismo en el Estado Español






books.google.es





Mena, compartió mesa con el catedrático de Derecho Constitucional de la Universidad de Barcelona Eliseo Aja, coautor de un libro sobre los menores inmigrantes, quien declaró en la conferencia:

_Ley de Extranjería vulnera esos principios al permitir la repatriación de los menores en situación irregular, lo que, en su opinión, supone "su expulsión camuflada" utilizando como excusa el concepto de reagrupación familiar. Desde el punto de vista jurídico, explica el catedrático, los adolescentes no pueden ser repatriados a sus países de origen si allí no existen instituciones de protección del menor, si no se ha podido contactar con sus familias y si el joven no acepta su expulsión. _

O sea, tres supuestos que ni de coña se cumplen.









Mena rechaza repatriar a los menores extranjeros a los que sus padres impulsan a emigrar


El fiscal cree que hay que limitar las repatriaciones a los que se escapan de su país




elpais.com












La guerra entre Mena y el Fiscal General del Estado: Jesús Cardenal, continuó, como vemos en una noticia del 24 de marzo del 2004. 

Noticia de El País un tanto mal redactada:

J_osé María Mena, Fiscal Jefe del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña (TSJC), desobedecerá la orden del Fiscal General del Estado, Jesús Cardenal, de llevar al concentraciones ante las sedes del Partido Popular (PP)_.

Mena se acoge al _artículo 27 de la ley que regula el Estatuto Orgánico del Ministerio Fiscal permite plantear esa discrepancia. En cuarenta años, lo he utilizado en tres o cuatro otras ocasiones, así que este año a lo mejor ya me tocaba", ha manifestado Mena.









Mena desobedecerá a Cardenal y no denunciará al juez las concentraciones ante las sedes del PP


EL Fiscal Jefe del Tribunal Superior de Cataluña aclara que a su fiscalía no ha llegado ninguna denuncia por las manifestaciones




elpais.com




_


----------



## javvi (12 Sep 2021)

*NOS CONVIENE QUE HAYA TENSIÓN, ZP DIXIT.*

Puede parecer que esto se sale del ER, pero no tanto, porque los personajes Iñaki Gabilondo y José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, sí que alguna involucración tienen en nuestro hilo: como encubridores (cinco quilitos para el leonés) y como informantes de la modalidad de ropa interior de tres capas, que sospechamos que uno de los principales protagonistas del ER, Josep Arimany Manso, intentó introducir, junto a sus amigos israelíes. en la morgue improvisada del IFEMA de los cadáveres del 11m.

Y además conecta con la más asquerosa actualidad, la de los montajes que crean tensión: en su momento con el PP de Aznar, y ahora con Vox. Lo raro es que se haya desmontado la farsa de Malasaña, parece ser que había demasiados testigos que no vieron a esos encapuchados.




Conocida es la conversación Off the Record del 2008, entre Iñaki Gabilondo y José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, que algún micrófono indiscreto captó. El anunciante de calzoncillos de tres capas le pregunta al masón de la Moncloa por las encuestas. Este último responde:

_Bien ... lo que pasa es que yo creo que nos conviene que haya tensión. Yo voy a empezar, a partir de este fin de semana a dramatizar un poco. Nos conviene mucho, si no la gente...

_

Vemos la noticia de esta conversación Off the record, en Libertad Digital, el miércoles 13 de febrero del 2008. y sitúa esa conversación en el lunes anterior, que seria el día 11, y por tanto, el fin de semana siguiente, en el que ZP quiere empezar a dramatizar un poco, sería el del 15 y 16 de ese mes de febrero del 2008.










Zapatero, a Gabilondo: "Nos conviene que haya tensión"


Gabilondo había finalizado la amigable entrevista que le había hecho a Zapatero. Antes de despedirse el presentador de Cuatro preguntó al presidente: "¿Qué tal las encuestas?". Zapatero hizo gala de su conocido talante en su respuesta. "Bien, lo que nos conviene es que haya tensión". Cabría...




www.libertaddigital.com





¿Y qué paso ese fin de semana, en concreto el sábado 16, que podría haber ayudado a ZP a que las encuestas se pusiesen más a su favor?

*Gays y lesbianas protestan en Génova por las declaraciones 'homófobas' del PP*

_ Más de doscientas personas convocadas por diversas organizaciones homosexuales se han concentrado hoy ante la sede del Partido Popular (PP) para defender los derechos de este colectivo y compartir el menú de la homofobia popular: perritos calientes, tortillas, peras y manzanas. 

Tras recordar que el PP presentó hace unos meses un recurso ante el Tribunal Constitucional contra la Ley de Matrimonio Homosexual, Poveda denuncia que este partido quiere impedir ahora que nuestros hijos tengan los mismos derechos que los del resto de las familias porque no le gusta la igualdad completa 

Sobre el menú, ha explicado, han elegido salchichas y tortillas porque el candidato del PP por Albacete Dimas Cuevas dice que es lo que servimos en nuestras bodas, mientras que las peras y manzanas aluden a la concejala de teniente de alcalde del Ayuntamiento de Madrid, *Ana Botella,* quien les comparó con una serie de frutas que, según ella, no se podían compaginar. _


_Por su parte, el presidente de COGAM, Miguel Angel González, ha recordado que no todos los dirigentes del PP son iguales y que el alcalde de Madrid,* Alberto Ruiz Gallardón,* les apoya._




_A la concentración, que se ha celebrado sin incidentes y en un ambiente festivo, ha acudido el presentador y escritor venezolano *Boris Yzaguirre* quien ha subrayado que los homosexuales son una comunidad cada vez más numerosa a la que los políticos tienen que responder. _








_En la concentración, que ha concluido con la lectura de un manifiesto, se corearon frases como báculos y gaviotas, nos toman por idiotas, PP, racista, homófobo y fascista, me gustan las peras, me gustan las manzanas y en la cama me meto con quien me da la gana, o *Mariano Rajoy,* aprovecha y dilo hoy. 









Gays y lesbianas protestan en Génova por las declaraciones 'homófobas' del PP


Más de doscientas personas convocadas por diversas organizaciones homosexuales se han concentrado hoy ante la sede del Partido Popular (PP) para defender los derechos de este colectivo y compartir el menú de la homofobia popular: perritos calientes, tortillas, peras y manzanas.




www.atlantico.net




_


----------



## kiryan (12 Sep 2021)

No entiendo porque la web del gobierno tiene tantísimo contenido sobre masonería:



https://www.culturaydeporte.gob.es/cultura/areas/archivos/mc/archivos/cdmh/exposiciones-y-actividades/echa-un-vistazo/atributos-masonicos.html#:~:text=El%20grado%20m%C3%A1ximo%20de%20la,atributos%2C%20de%20gran%20riqueza%20ornamental


.


----------



## javvi (12 Sep 2021)

kiryan dijo:


> No entiendo porque la web del gobierno tiene tantísimo contenido sobre masonería:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alucinante, para echarse a temblar.


----------



## javvi (12 Sep 2021)

*DESVELAMOS UN BOMBAZO, CON EL JUEZ FERNANDO PRESENCIA , SANTIAGO ROYUELA Y JAVIER MARZAL

*


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *¿QUIÉN SE CREE ESTA NOTICIA?
> 
> Desmantelada una macroplantación de marihuana oculta en una finca de Mequinenza
> 
> ...



¿Cómo era aquello? *Fascista/machista muerto, abono pa' mi huerto*.


----------



## kiryan (12 Sep 2021)

renko dijo:


> Hay muchos nombres de asesinados que salen en prensa, esquelas. Coinciden las fechas. Prueba, ya verás. He dado bastantes nombres antes. Los crimenes ordenados por Sarasola son casi todos empresarios rivales. Salen muchas de sus esquelas.
> 
> Jamás veras salir esto en La Sexta. ni en ningún otro canal, de hecho. Esto jamás saldrá en ningún medio a no ser que la cosa se les vaya de las manos.... y será para negarlo o darle marchamo de falso.



Para hacer un post más informativo podrías poner una pequeña bio de los asesinados y porqué se vería beneficiada la persona que ha mandado su ejecución, porque he buscado varios nombre de la lista de sarasola y muy poca o nada información.


----------



## Bimmer (12 Sep 2021)

Quien lea la wikipedia de Mena, le parecerá que la ha escrito un forero conocido de este hilo, jeje, muy buena.

Imagino que si se pone un apartado en wkipedia de controversias y se añade el ER, los becarios del CNI se pondrán como monos de árbol a censurarlo.

La *Unión Progresista de Fiscales* de la que Mena es fundador, tiene que estar tupida de mierda, de hecho tiene pinta de que ahí no se libra ninguno de haber cometido "eliminaciones físicas".

Hay un tal "Emilio Sánchez Ulled", este individuo es el presidente del secretariado permanente de la *Unión Progresista de Fiscales* y *delegado de Anticorrupción en Cataluña.*


----------



## Uritorco (12 Sep 2021)

Interesante vídeo el de hoy. Por lo visto, doña Esperanza Aguirre está al corriente del EP y ha dado la callada por respuesta. Mañana habrá más novedades.


----------



## Peritta (13 Sep 2021)

kiryan dijo:


> No entiendo porque la web del gobierno tiene tantísimo contenido sobre masonería:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues lleva usté razón. No sé qué pinta la masonería en la oficialidad. Para mí que no cuentan entre el funcionariado con suficientes activistas comprometidos que sepan leer y escribir con corrección y tienen que echar mano de éstos.
Y es que estas cosas no se pueden escribir sin ser o haber sido masón.

Centro Documental de la Memoria Histórica se llama el chiringuito del enlace. Si no le han cambiado el nombre debo entender que hay otro chiringuito distinto llamado Centro Documental de la Memoria Democrátika.

Lo de la k no es un error tipográfico.

Ambos con un número indeterminado de funcionarios, empleados públicos, interinos, allegados y arrimados. Y puede que también haya becarios de subcontratas externas, cuyos sueldos, dietas, pluses por objetivos y otros incentivos y tal, habrá que pagar.
Que el contratista agraciado con la subcontrata no sea muy externo a la administración que digamos, es un barrunto que tengo yo que soy mu mal pensao. E igual me pasa con las de las "chochocharlas" (vocablo inventado por las feministóides ésas. El que lo aprovechemos los burbujeros no es más que la penitencia que lleva ese pecado) que les dan a las criaturas y adolescentes (y adolescentas por rizar el rizo) en los colegios, que también pienso que si son unas y no otras, es por que hay contacto muy estrecho con la administración.

Quiero decir con los funcionarios.

Y si alguno de nuestros (escasos don @Bimmer) lectores se ofende, que sepa que quien calla otorga.

Omertá dice el hijoeputa.

Sí, los masones también son muy dados al secretismo. Bueno, y los corruptos también. Y cualquiera que sabe que está haciendo algo malo o vergonzante.

En cualquier caso escriba usté "biografía" en lugar de "bio" doña @kiryan, que hasta que he caído en la cuenta de lo que quería decir usté mamuasé, ha pasado un día.
Los "encargos" del Sarasola deben de ser gente de la noche y no tendrán mucha biografía o currículum, ... del que se pueda publicar digo.
Entonces era conocida en Madrid la expresión "mafia rosa" y no eran los Miami, que ésos eran de otra mafia más de andar por casa.
Éstos incluso organizaban saraos oficiales para el ayuntamiento de Madrid en su campaña por traerse las olimpiadas.

-No pongas a los colombianos cerca de los concejales -grabó un micrófono indiscreto.




javvi dijo:


> *NOS CONVIENE QUE HAYA TENSIÓN, ZP DIXIT.*



Siempre les ha convenido que haya tensión. Y además siempre han dicho lo mismo.
Aquí le dejo un vídeo del tío de las hemerotecas:



Pero también le puedo poner un vídeo del Pio Moa para que vea que cuando la república hacían lo mismo.

Menudos insensatos.





Uritorco dijo:


> Interesante vídeo el de hoy. Por lo visto, doña Esperanza Aguirre está al corriente del EP y ha dado la callada por respuesta. Mañana habrá más novedades.



Anda que no le han pasado cosas a la señá Esperanza. Todavía me acuerdo de cuando vino de Bombay y cuando alguien le preguntaba la mujer tragaba saliva y medio se le quebraba la voz.

Pero aquí es el marido el espiado. Bueno, también es el que tiene dinero. La del braguetazo, si lo hubo, fue ella.
Lo que me extraña es que fuera un seguimiento tan largo en el tiempo.
¿Descubrirían éstos lo de la venta del cuadro de Goya y le echarían a los de patrimonio, a los de hacienda, a los de la judicatura y a los de aduanas paencima?.

Lo dicho: los políticos roban y matan -y le echan la culpa a inocentes- por que los funcionarios consienten.

_____________________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Tigershark (13 Sep 2021)

Lo que no entiendo es porque vox no saca el expediente royuela , ¿Qué miedo tienen? del pp lo puedo entender que estará pillado por mil sitios pero vox.


----------



## javvi (13 Sep 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Sí, los masones también son muy dados al secretismo. Bueno, y los corruptos también.



Valga la redundancia.


----------



## javvi (13 Sep 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porque vox no saca el expediente royuela , ¿Qué miedo tienen? del pp lo puedo entender que estará pillado por mil sitios pero vox.



¿por qué no han denunciado el pucherazo, cuando fue un robo descarado a ellos mismos?


----------



## javvi (13 Sep 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Siempre les ha convenido que haya tensión. Y además siempre han dicho lo mismo.
> Aquí le dejo un vídeo del tío de las hemerotecas:
> 
> 
> ...



También soy yo muy aficionado a este joven periodista. rebuscando en la hemeroteca encuentra auténticas joyas.


----------



## Tigershark (13 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> ¿por qué no han denunciado el pucherazo, cuando fue un robo descarado a ellos mismos?



Pues si , son otro engaño mas.


----------



## Falconeti (13 Sep 2021)

origenes dijo:


> ¿Alguno tiene la entrevista de Rubén Gisbert?
> 
> ¿En qué fecha fue?



Está en oculto...


----------



## Tigershark (13 Sep 2021)

Nuevo vídeo de Santiago Royuela :


----------



## javvi (14 Sep 2021)

*Golpe al Gobierno: aparece un informe que acaba en denuncia penal contra ‘El País’ y Margarita Robles*










Golpe al Gobierno: aparece un informe que acaba en denuncia penal contra ‘El País’ y Margarita Robles - Periodista Digital


Así lo han asegurado a Periodista Digital desde la Asociación contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública (ACODAP), han denunciado ante el juzgado de guardia que los abogados de El País aportaron un informe falso ante un juzgado de Madrid. Lo presentaron como si fuese material...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## javvi (14 Sep 2021)

*Vídeo sobre Margarita Robles y Expediente Royuela. Por Juan Manuel, investigador militar operativo.*



Hilo interesante:


*La nueva jefa del CNI, Paz Esteban, entre la CIA y el Mossad. Expediente Royuela y algo más.*

Autor del temaUritorco 
Fecha de inicio12 Nov 2020









La nueva jefa del CNI, Paz Esteban, entre la CIA y el Mossad. Expediente Royuela y algo más.


Ahora que se ha puesto publicamente de manifiesto a raiz de un articulo que ayer mismo publico el diario "El Pais", en el cual se daba cuenta de que el CNI toma cartas en el asunto con relacion al Expediente Royuela, veamos en manos de quien esta el espionaje español y su clara relacion y...




www.burbuja.info








javvi dijo:


> No señor, hablo claro. No hay nada que abale la intromisión de forenses pakistaníes, pero sí hay del Instituto Greenberg de Tel Aviv, donde trabaja el amigo de Arimany.
> 
> Claro que si está usted de guasa, pues nada , a guasa nos lo tomaremos. Perdone es que nunca sé mi bien si está de guasa o no. ¿no era usted malagueño? Se lo digo porque el humor sevillano me resulta más predecible, pero el malagueño me desconcierta.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tigershark (14 Sep 2021)

Pedazo inside job del régimen , sacando justo hoy lo de steegman ese de VOX , toda la borregada mirando a ese lado como no se podía esperar , hasta sacaron un comunicado y todo ,pero lo de espionaje del PSOE a su partido ni caso hoyga ,se van a cubrir de gloria los sin complejos...


----------



## javvi (15 Sep 2021)

*La chica de Mena en el CNI*

*SIMPÁTICO VÍDEO SOBRE LA JEFA DEL CNI.

*


----------



## Borraska (15 Sep 2021)

Hola Foreros, me estreno por primera vez en este foro para comentar un detalle que he visto en una noticia publicada en El Correo de España:









¡Escándalo! Margarita Robles: Ordenó espiar a Santiago Abascal y a a la cúpula política de VOX. Por el Soldado (INF) Agustín Fariñas


No cesan de salir noticias reveladoras de los manuscritos del Expediente Royuela, y me estoy dando cuenta que la cabecilla de un importante porcentaje...




elcorreodeespana.com





El caso es que en la noticia se hace eco del vídeo de Santi sobre escuchas ilegales a Abascal y otros miembros de VOX, sin embargo se aporta un documento que no tiene nada que ver con la noticia (supongo que por error) en el que D. Alberto Royuela informa al fiscal jefe de Cataluña de escuchas a "Eduardo Peña Abianza, directivo del Real Madrid". Supongo que en realidad se refiere a "Eduardo Peña Abizanda".




o Aquí lo dejo por si alguien se anima a hacer un CSI al estilo del amigo Javvi.

REPETID CONMIGO: El Señor es mi pastor y nada me falta.


----------



## Peritta (15 Sep 2021)

Mire don @Borraska (tú tienes mucho canguelo (miedo, paúra) para haberte creado un usuario nuevo, luego aunque sea usté uno de los nuestros (uno di noi dicen los de Holywood)) no es usté mu de fiar.

Han aparecido por aquí recientemente nuevos usuarios. Se agradece. Pero si es usté el mismo toas las veces, no nos engorde el número de visitas artificialmente que aquí, quien más, quien menos, todos somos vulnerables al halago.

Aquí dejo el último vídeo que, por lo que parece, me toca a mí (muá dice mi esquizofrenia) publicarlo. Pero como bien ve usté don @Bimmer, el contador de visitas ni se tantea.



Luego no nos leen ni en este mismo foro.

Desèngáñesusté, mesié.



Éso sí. Si le da por escribir un guión, yo le ayudo con los diálogos,

Pagando, claro.
__________________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (15 Sep 2021)

Falconeti dijo:


> Está en oculto...



Lo puso en oculto desde la noticia de los becarios del CNI 









El bulo del ‘expediente Royuela’


El observatorio de la desinformación del CNI alertó de una campaña conspiranoica que implicaba a fiscales en una trama criminal




elpais.com








Tigershark dijo:


> Nuevo vídeo de Santiago Royuela :




¿Pero esas notas de qué año se suponen que son? 




Peritta dijo:


> Mire don @Borraska (tú tienes mucho canguelo (miedo, paúra) para haberte creado un usuario nuevo, luego aunque sea usté uno de los nuestros (uno di noi dicen los de Holywood)) no es usté mu de fiar.
> 
> Han aparecido por aquí recientemente nuevos usuarios. Se agradece. Pero si es usté el mismo toas las veces, no nos engorde el número de visitas artificialmente que aquí, quien más, quien menos, todos somos vulnerables al halago.
> 
> ...




Está equivocado y yo acertado en el (pido perdón) "shadowban" que tiene el ER, ejemplo práctico : 


Este pollo tiene más de 400.000 suscriptores, el vídeo es del 5 de mayo y ahora mismo tiene 130.796 visualizaciones, con esas cifras tiene una interacción de solo 1198 comentarios : 





Este vídeo de Santiago es de hace 2 días, el 13 de septiembre, tiene 11.589 visualizaciones y una interacción de 636 comentarios pero teniendo en cuenta que oficialmente Santiago tiene más de 10 veces menos de suscriptores que el otro pollo, concretamente Santiago tiene 32.600 suscriptores.





Las cifras no cuadran, claramente el canal de Santiago tiene más suscriptores, y probablemente más visualizaciones y comentarios que los que Youtube muestra.


Otro ejemplo de "shadowban" al ER :

Pones en youtube "expediente royuela" y el vídeo con más visualizaciones (más de 140.000) sale de los últimos, en el puesto 57 : 





Y el siguiente con más visualizaciones es este y ni sale en el buscador tras poner expediente royuela : 





Eso está hecho a propósito por los becarios con acné del CNI, mediante la programación de las palabras clave de los buscadores de internet, tras poner palabras clave siempre deben salir de los primeros los vídeos con más visitas, primero el que más visitas tiene, y así en cadena hasta que los últimos vídeos sean los que menos visualizaciones tienen, no los que más como pasa en el ejemplo de esos dos vídeos.


Es un hecho, y por ejemplo en el buscador de google, lo primero que te sale si buscas el ER es esta basura : 









El bulo del ‘expediente Royuela’


El observatorio de la desinformación del CNI alertó de una campaña conspiranoica que implicaba a fiscales en una trama criminal




elpais.com







Por cierto @javvi :


----------



## javvi (16 Sep 2021)

Borraska dijo:


> Hola Foreros, me estreno por primera vez en este foro para comentar un detalle que he visto en una noticia publicada en El Correo de España:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues sí, parece que lo del directivo del Real Madrid se ha colado por error. Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## javvi (16 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Eso está hecho a propósito por los becarios con acné del CNI, mediante la programación de las palabras clave de los buscadores de internet, tras poner palabras clave siempre deben salir de los primeros los vídeos con más visitas, primero el que más visitas tiene, y así en cadena hasta que los últimos vídeos sean los que menos visualizaciones tienen, no los que más como pasa en el ejemplo de esos dos vídeos.
> 
> 
> Es un hecho, y por ejemplo en el buscador de google, lo primero que te sale si buscas el ER es esta basura :



Anoche escuché en el programa de Michael Boor, el de las bromas telefónicas a Mequinenza, a un colaborador suyo que llaman el sueco (es un ingeniero español trabajando en Suecia) explicando cómo funciona lo del censor automático de Google. Lo pongo desde que empieza a explicarlo.


----------



## javvi (16 Sep 2021)

*CASO 432. CARMEN PALÁ GABÁS. MÁS ARISTOCRACIA EN EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA. LAS FOSAS DE ALMACELLAS.*

Asunto familiar. el 20 de abril del 2006 se celebra la misa funeral en la parroquia de Tiana (´Barcelona), Constan ocho hijos asistentes a la misa.

En las notas, sin transcripción, Mena habla de un amigo abogado que ha contactado con los familiares.
En la nota de Ruiz, parece que habla de un contacto en la UDYCO, para bloquear cualquier intento de denuncia criminal por parte de los familiares.
Si se confirmase que la palabra es UDYCO, significaría dos cosas: que la cosa tiene que ver con drogas. La UDYCO es la Brigada Central de Estupefacientes de la Policía Nacional y que los familiares no son una piña, unos podrían estar implicados y otros no.
En la siguiente nota de Ruiz menciona a Epifanio y Juan como los hijos con los que contacta. Pagan 100.000 euros para que la Policía Científica se abstenga de husmear en la muerte de su madre. Ruiz deja el dinero metido en un sobre que deja en el cajón del escritorio de Mena.

Los negocios de la señora Palá que constan son:

COMPRAVENTA,ARRENDAMIENTO ACTIVO Y PASIVO Y EXPLOTACION DE FINCAS RUSTICAS Y URBANAS,PARCELACION,EDIFICACION Y PROMOCION DE LAS MISMAS,COMPRAVENTA DE EDIFICIOS POR CUENTA PROPIA O DE TERCEROS,ETC






Carmen Pala Gabas - Información detallada


Carmen Pala Gabas, información, informe y datos relevantes, teléfono nif riesgo impagados, etc de las empresas relacionadas con Carmen Pala Gabas




cargos.axesor.es





Carmen Palá Gabás se casó con Carlos de Fortuny y Cucurny (n. en 1928), *V barón de Esponellá. *Según Geneall.net el quinto barón de Esponellá faleció poco antes que su mujer, unos cuatro meses: el 7 de enero del 2006, y también en Tiana. No nos consta si murió de muerte natural, o menos natural.






Carlos de Fortuny y Cucurny, 5. barón de Esponellá, * 1928 | Geneall.net







geneall.net





Carlos de Fortuny heredó el título de su padre en 1992; de su padre Epifanio de Fortuny y Salazar (1922, 1989) se puede decir:


_Hombre de enormes inquietudes, aprendidas en el seno de una familia catalana de gran cultura y dedicada muy especialmente a la política, fue siempre un espíritu abierto, a la búsqueda de nuevas sensaciones.

Ingeniero de carrera, fue ante todo un viajero incansable, gran deportista, y persona preocupada por la cultura, en particular por las Bellas Artes, y la Historia.

Otra faceta de sus diversas y múltiples actividades a lo largo de su vida fue su gran pasión por el mundo de la Arqueología. Fue nombrado* comisario general de excavaciones arqueológicas de Barcelona y realizó varias campañas de excavaciones*, en los años cuarenta, entre otras, con Serra Rafols, en Santa María de Egara, en Tarrasa y posteriormente también en su propia casa de Tiana en Badalona. Años más tarde, cuando llegó a Ibiza, llevado por su amor al mar y a los viajes, atraído allí por su riqueza arqueológica, contribuyó con su propia aportación personal y económica a la realización durante los años sesenta de varias excavaciones arqueológicas en la cueva-santuario de Es-Cuyeram.

Una parte de los objetos encontrados en aquellos trabajos y dados a conocer en diversas publicaciones, se encuentran actualmente en el Museo de Ibiza. Como agradecimiento a los méritos obtenidos en la isla, fue nombrado






Epifanio de Fortuny y Salazar | Real Academia de la Historia


Fortuny y Salazar, Epifanio de. Barón de Esponella (5.IX.1898 - 1.VII.1989) HAyA [5ª]




dbe.rah.es




_
El título lo heredaría Epifanio, uno de los que pagan a Ruiz, convirtiéndose en el VI
Barón de Esponellá en el 2011, tras el largo proceso que implica la herencia de un título nobiliario.

En el 2008, él y Juan, los dos que pagan a Ruiz, según las notas, solicitaron el título para Epifanio.






BOE.es - BOE-B-2008-272085 Anuncio de la Subsecretaría (División de Tramitación de Derechos de Gracia y otros Derechos), sobre solicitudes de sucesión en el título de Barón de Esponellá.







www.boe.es





Se le concede el título en el 2010.






BOE.es - BOE-A-2010-13001 Orden JUS/2195/2010, de 26 de julio, por la que se manda expedir, sin perjuicio de tercero de mejor derecho, Real Carta de Sucesión en el título de Barón de Esponellá, a favor de don Epifanio de Fortuny y Palá.







www.boe.es













Baronía de Esponellá - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





En las propiedades en Tiana de los Fortuny, el abuelo del actual Barón de Esponellá, descubrió un villa romana de alto valor arqueológico, la gestión pasó a su hijo, y cuando este falleció, poco antes de su mujer, Carmen Palá, paso al VI Barón de Esponellá: Epifanio de Fortuny y Palá. La finca se llama *Sentromá. *Con las reliquias encontradas se hizo un museo calificado como *Conjunto Histórico Artístico de Interés Nacional*.

*





Can Sentromà (Tiana, Barcelona) - Ruta de las Masías y Propiedades Rurales Protegidas de Catalunya - Turismo Cultural - Rutas Temáticas - Rutas turísticas y escapadas de turismo. Planes.


Can Sentromà casa señorial construida sobre una antigua villa romana y de bonita fachada neogótica




www.turinea.com




*


Pero la pasión arqueológica de los Fortuny iba más allá de sus tierras en Tiana. Resulta que el V Barón de Esponellá donó unos documentos al ayuntamiento de Almacellas, que probaban que en su término municipal había un pueblo medieval de valor arqueológico.

Almacellas es una localidad bien conocida por los asiduos a este foro. Vamos a colocar por orden cronológico la fortuna de los fortuny, valga la redundancia, con las fosas ya conocidas.
_-_Según las notas de la Operación Almacellas, el primer inquilino es trasladado el 4 de febrero de 2004.
-En junio del 2004, el V Barón de Fortuny dona los documentos al ayuntamiento, que señalan al pueblo medieval, donde se encontrarían 34 casas.
-A principios de febrero del 2005 se inician las excavaciones con cuatro estudiantes de arqueología. _ La dirección de los trabajos corre a cargo de la arqueóloga Montse Gené, directora de los Servicios de Arqueología y Patrimonio Histórico y Arquitectónico del Ayuntamiento de Almacelles y autora de los estudios realizados en la documentación, que en junio del año 2004 donó al Ayuntamiento Carles de Fortuny y Cucurny, Baron de Esponella y Señor de Almacelles, _

-El 7 de enero del 2006 fallece el V Barón de Esponella.
-El 20 de abril (mejor dicho el 19, el 20 es la misa funeral) del 2006 fallece su mujer: Carmen Palá Gabás, según el ER en un encargo a la banda de Mena, en el que están involucrados, al menos dos de sus hijos.
_-_En agosto del 2006, se reanuda una segunda fase de las excavaciones arqueológicas de Almacellas.
-El 13 de abril del 2007 se inaugura un parque, el de Vilot, donde están las excavaciones, el lugar se llamaba Tossa del Vilot.
-Entre el 2007 y el 2008 el Ayuntamiento de Almacellas planta cerca de 300 árboles en el parque de Vilot.















Parc del Vilot







www.almacelles.cat










Inician una nueva fase de excavación en el poblado medieval de Almacelles (Lleida) - Noticias - Arqueología Medieval
 

El Ayuntamiento de Almacelles inicia una nueva fase en la excavación de los restos arqueológicos encontrados el año pasado y que se espera permitan descubrir la totalidad del antiguo poblado mediev. Noticias de Arqueología Medieval.



www.arqueologiamedieval.com










Parc del Vilot. El Parc del Vilot és un dels grans parcs urbans dAlmacelles. Sestén per la zona nord-est del nucli dAlmacelles, entre el camí dels Dipòsits, la


El Parc del Vilot és un dels grans parcs urbans dAlmacelles. Sestén per la zona nord-est del nucli dAlmacelles, entre el camí dels Dipòsits, la carretera dAlfarràs, la variant nord de la Ctra. N-240 i el Camí dels Pedregals. Té un perímetre de prop de 800 metres i una extensió de 19.832 m 2...




ca.freejournal.org










Parc del Vilot - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org













Almacellas vilot







www.google.com



















Un yacimiento arqueológico en Almacelles mostraría dos ciudades


Yacimiento arqueológico Almacelles mostraría dos ciudades Almacelles (ACN).- Los trabajos de consolidación en el yacimiento arqueológico




www.lavanguardia.com








javvi dijo:


> *OPERACIÓN ALMACELLAS*
> Ubicación del Chalet: lV-810 que une Almacellas con Suchs. Si está a unos ocho km se encontraría más bien por donde la curva que hay entre Suchs y el siguiente pueblo. Gimenelles. Pasado Suchs un kilómetro y medio hacia dentro. ¿qué entiende por hacia dentro? ¿hacia Aragón? Entre esa carretera comarcal y el borde con Aragón hay unos cinco km ¿sería un punto intermedio? En la dirección opuesta no hay ninguna población hasta Lérida a casi veinte km.
> Por primera vez tenemos en las notas detalles de cómo funciona el traslado de inquilinos.
> 1º No puede ser terreno cultivable.
> ...





http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/401-500.pdf



Casualidades o no, aquí están los hechos. Como siempre: que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Sep 2021)

Borraska dijo:


> REPETID CONMIGO: El Señor es mi pastor y nada me falta.



Tu madre te cagó y ahora te aplasta.


----------



## javvi (16 Sep 2021)

* EL LITIGIO DE LA BARONÍA DE ESPONELLÁ, QUE TAMBIÉN ES GRANDE DE ESPAÑA. *

Como decíamos en el poste anterior, que haya un acuerdo familiar, no quiere decir necesariamente que todos los familiares estén implicados como una piña. 

De hecho, hubo un litigio por el título, que al final lo ganó Epifanio de Fortuny y Palá en el 2010, convirtiéndose en el VI Barón de Esponella. Parece ser que la baronía se la concedió el Ministerio de Justici, después de un largo litigio con otros familiares.

En la propia localidad de Esponellá (Gerona) el VI Barón de la misma, llegó a un acuerdo con la alcaldesa Rosa Teixidor: el Barón mantendría el castillo de la familia y los bosques de los alrededores. También en ese terreno se dedicarían a la afición de los Fortuny: las excavaciones. 

Otro Fortuny: Antonio, residente en Marbella, posee una gran parte de la documentación valiosísima de la familia. El historiador de Esponellá Pere Bosch planea ponerse en contacto con él.

La alcaldesa declaró que el ayuntamiento compró la casa de los barones en el 2006, el año que mueren seguidos el padre y anterior Barón y su mujer Carmen Palá. En principio la querían para desplazar allí el consistorio, pero al final lo han utilizado para otras dependencias municipales. 









Justícia desbloqueja el litigi per la baronia d'Esponellà


Acaba el lítigi per un títol amb grandesa d'Espanya que havia enfrontat tota una família




www.diaridegirona.cat













Castell d'Esponellà · 17832 Esponellà, Girona


★★★★☆ · Castillo




www.google.com













Castillo de Esponellá - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












La actividad laboral del VI Barón de Esponellá que encontramos en Expansión se corresponde con todos estos tejemanejes de sus terrenos ganados con el sudor de la frente de Ruiz y sus hombres.

PROPIETARIOS-ADMINISTRADORES DE BIENES RAICES SC 





__





EPIFANIO FORTUNY PALA Información del ejecutivo o administrador y su cargo.


Información sobre el ejecutivo EPIFANIO FORTUNY PALA. Los datos ofrecidos son una muestra del informe completo en el que se incluye información comercial y profesional.




www.expansion.com





El otro hermano, Juan o Joan, que, según las notas, paga a la banda de Mena es:
_Abogado, especialista en derecho laboral y gestión de la Seguridad Social.
Master en Dirección y Gestión de Recursos Humanos_ 



https://es.linkedin.com/in/joan-fortuny-pal%C3%A1-a0475811



Es consejero y secretario de una empresa: DIET SHOP S.L. de la que también es consejero su hermano Carlos.





__





JUAN FORTUNY PALA - Cargos en empresas


Juan Fortuny Pala. Información pública sobre nombramientos del directivo Juan Fortuny Pala. Cargos, nombramientos, ceses y dimisiones de Juan Fortuny Pala. Vinculación con empresas de Juan Fortuny Pala




www.empresia.es





En la siguiente página aparecen los negocios de varios miembros de esta familia de rancio abolengo:









Fortuny Pala Juan. Empresas y Cargos


Fortuny Pala Juan. Conozca todos los cargos de Fortuny Pala Juan.




administradores.eleconomista.es





Coincide la noticia de sus propiedades en Tiana, que utilizan para eventos: bodas, bautizos, etc, como hacen muchos aristócratas para sacar una renta de sus propiedades con el tipo de empresas de los Fortuny.


----------



## Debunker (16 Sep 2021)

Casualmente he encontrado este vídeo del programa "España al Rojo" que se hace eco de la denuncia de ACODAP contra Margarita Robles y entra en el Expediente Royuela , sobre todo menciona a D. Alberto Royuela, nada que no sepamos, lo único que quiero trasmitir es que el vídeo tiene 36.641 visualizaciones, los vídeos de Santiago Royuela , esté manipulado el conteo o no, no suele llegar a la 5.000 visualizaciones, así que entiendo que si se van uniendo diferentes plataformas de este tipo, por fin el ER llegará a la opinión pública porque hasta el momento casi nadie conoce el ER y muchos de los que han oído hablar sobre ello no lo creen.

A partir del minuto 30:12


----------



## javvi (16 Sep 2021)

*Indefensión y represalias en la declaración del Dr. Arimany. Video del juez en acción.



lo más alucinante que he visto en mi vida relacionado con la justicia, ni a José Mota se le hubiera ocurrido.*


----------



## Debunker (16 Sep 2021)

Pues soy incapaz de comentar nada, es acojonante , demoledor , sin justicia no hay sociedad que pueda sobrevivir


----------



## javvi (16 Sep 2021)

*Don Santiago no debería darle tanto al fumeque: nos pone el vídeo sin sonido, que es fundamental. Por cierto, ¿el juez no es el mismo del de el juicio con Jorge Irigaray García de la Serrana? Por la voz, a mí me parece el mismo.



*


----------



## javvi (16 Sep 2021)

*EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA SEGÚN JOSÉ MOTA.

*


----------



## Peritta (16 Sep 2021)

Bien visto don @javvi, a mí también me parece la misma voz. Jua, jua, jua. Menuda casa de putas que deben de ser los juzgados, no solo el 33 ése (nº atómico del arsénico, luego cuando vaya a declarar don Santi más le valdría llevarse el agua mineral de casa) de Barcelona, o los de Barcelona en general o los de Cataluña en particular, sino los de Toaspaña me temo.

No, si luego nos saldrán con que estaba allí de suplente, o que es un juez sin juzgado conocido, igual que el Villarejo (el de la dermatóloga) era comisario pero seguimos sin saber de qué comisaría, o nos contarán que andan escasos de personal y que algunos jueces han de hacer horas extra, de modo que atienden en un juzgado por la mañana y por las tardes en otro...u otros, o nos harán una faena de aliño contándonos una milonga porteña en lugar de darnos una explicación.

Fijo que éste viene del cuarto turno ése y no ha aprobado ni la oposición.
Bueno, no creo que haya hecho ni los test psicotécnicos.


Ahí faltan más desplantes, más voces y más salidas de pata de banco del suseñoría ése. Bueno, y las declaraciones del Arimany también.
A ver si suben el vídeo completo.



Debunker dijo:


> A partir del minuto 30:12



Botón derecho del ratón y se le despliega un pequeño menú vertical. Ahí escoge la opción "copiar desde el minuto actual" y éso es lo que nos pega ahí, de modo que el vídeo se posiciona en el momento en que usté quiera.

Bien visto. Distrito Tv supongo que se llama la emisora y más güevos que otros pedriodistas -incluso de campanillas- ha mostrado el muchacho ese. Bueno, a mi edad tocristo es muchacho

y ellas chortinas.

Pero ha remitido a Alfonso Rojo y a Periodista Digital, que deben de ser los que primero le han echado güevos.

Lo dicho, bien visto.
__________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Kolobok (16 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *Don Santiago no debería darle tanto al fumeque: nos pone el vídeo sin sonido, que es fundamental. Por cierto, ¿el juez no es el mismo del de el juicio con Jorge Irigaray García de la Serrana? Por la voz, a mí me parece el mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> *



Que fuerte lo que se está hablando en el juicio :OO grande Don Alberto.


----------



## Uritorco (16 Sep 2021)

Hace un par de horas han subido un nuevo vídeo. Estamos denunciando puntualmente la mayor trama criminal conocida en España en diferido y en directo. No se puede pedir más.


----------



## javvi (17 Sep 2021)

*VIRAL Un juez iracundo salta del estrado para arrancarle a una abogada la documentación de las manos*



*ENTREVISTA AL JUEZ PRESENCIA.*

Este es el juez Luis Martínez Durán, que debería ser titular del juzgado del arsénico (nº 33) de Barcelona. El vídeo es del 2015 cuando estaba en el juzgado nº5. Evidentemente no es el tarado del vídeo.


----------



## javvi (17 Sep 2021)

A algunos nos ha parecido, por la voz, que el juez impresentable que le roba los documentos a la abogada de Royuela, y que según Presencia no se los devuelve, es el mismo que el del juicio (o lo que fuese) con Jorge Irigaray García de la Serrana.



Lo que se dice en la grabación, escrito abajo. es que se trata del juzgado de instrucción nº 16 de Barcelona.

El titular de este juzgado es Jaime Conejo Heredia.





__





C.G.P.J - Directorio de Órganos Judiciales


Selecciona tu provincia y municipio y encuentra el Juzgado que estás buscando.




www.poderjudicial.es





Discreto juez, salvo en el vídeo. No he hemos encontrado ninguna foto suya. Sustituyó a J*uan Antonio Ramírez Sunyer, *el juez del 1-O, otro jurista que el procés se llevó por delante. Ramírez se encargo de la parte de los preparativos del procés y si hubo malversación de fondos públicos.

Murió con 71 años, tras una larga enfermedad, no sabemos si producida por un desestabilizador cardiopulmonar al ir a hacer una consulta a los compañeros del juzgado 33. (por compasión)









Muere el juez del 1-0 Juan Antonio Ramírez Sunyer


El titular del Juzgado de Instrucción número 13 de Barcelona Juan Antonio Ramírez Sunyer ha fallecido esta pasada madrugada a los 71 años. Sufría una grave enfermedad por la que f




www.elmundo.es





Jaime Conejo Heredia pasa por ser españolista, contrario al procés.









El nuevo juez del 1O, españolista y ex miembro del cuerpo jurídico militar


Jaime Conejo, que sustituye a Juan Antonio Ramírez, muestra en sus redes su animadversión al independentismo y participando en manifestaciones de la S...




www.elplural.com





Tampoco sabemos si ha recibido un aviso de sus compañeros del juzgado por compasión y por eso pierde los papeles de esa manera tan escandalosa en el vídeo.

Ni siquiera podemos asegurar que Jaime Conejo Heredia sea el del vídeo, con el juego de trileros que son los juzgados de Barcelona, es posible que hayan obligado al bedel a hacer las funciones de juez en el caso Royuela-Arimany.


----------



## Tigershark (17 Sep 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Pues soy incapaz de comentar nada, es acojonante , demoledor , sin justicia no hay sociedad que pueda sobrevivir



A mi también me da bajón muchas veces pero estoy convencido que esta bola de nieve no hay quien la pare. El otro día Santi dejaba caer que podían tener en su poder las cintas , esto va a increcendo , es cuestión de tiempo que estalle todo , veremos por donde sale la cosa y no nos volvemos a matar entre españoles porque dudo mucho que el régimen resista.


----------



## Tigershark (17 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Hace un par de horas han subido un nuevo vídeo. Estamos denunciando puntualmente la mayor trama criminal conocida en España en diferido y en directo. No se puede pedir más.



Y la borregada mirando el dedo ,si es que somos cuatro y el del bombo ,te das cuenta como el españolito medio verdaderamente es ,y gracias a eso donde hemos llegado.


----------



## Debunker (17 Sep 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> A mi también me da bajón muchas veces pero estoy convencido que esta bola de nieve no hay quien la pare. El otro día Santi dejaba caer que podían tener en su poder las cintas , esto va a increcendo , es cuestión de tiempo que estalle todo , veremos por donde sale la cosa y no nos volvemos a matar entre españoles porque dudo mucho que el régimen resista.



Sí, yo también escuché a Santi lo de las cintas de escuchas que se hicieron , eso sería una prueba irrebatible y demoledora, y solo con un puñado de esas escuchas sería suficiente, esperemos que sea así.


----------



## Bimmer (17 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *Don Santiago no debería darle tanto al fumeque: nos pone el vídeo sin sonido, que es fundamental. Por cierto, ¿el juez no es el mismo del de el juicio con Jorge Irigaray García de la Serrana? Por la voz, a mí me parece el mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> *



A mi ese vídeo no me dice nada, una calidad de imagen de un nokia de los primeros y segundos de duración.



¿Las notas de ese vídeo de qué año se supone que son? VOX se crea en el año 2013.


VOX ahora mismo si no tuviera nada que esconder, podría destrozar al PSOE, Podemos y PP, y gobernar en solitario con mayoría absoluta, aquí están todos de mierda hasta el cuello y los Royuela se están riendo de nosotros.

¿Los Royuela tienen interés en hacer creer que el ER es falso?


----------



## Peritta (18 Sep 2021)

El Michel Bohor en diecto 



_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> El titular de este juzgado es Jaime Conejo Heredia



Un apunte sobre este peculiar individuo: su hermana Concepción Conejo Heredia está casada con un tal Javier Krauel Barrionuevo, hija de Juan Krauel Gross, miembro de la burguesía comercial malagueña. A esta familia pertenece, entre otros, Bernardino Leon Gross, socialista, masón, socio del Club Bilderberg y en su momento mano derecha de José Luis Rodriguez Zapatero. En 2005 llegó a comentar en un periódico sobre su familia materna, oriunda de Alemania, que "es como una red, todos están muy bien conectados".


----------



## skan (18 Sep 2021)

¿Por qué el País tiene un artículo diciendo que es un bulo?








El bulo del ‘expediente Royuela’


El observatorio de la desinformación del CNI alertó de una campaña conspiranoica que implicaba a fiscales en una trama criminal




elpais.com




¿A quién debemos creer?


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Sep 2021)

skan dijo:


> ¿Por qué el País tiene un artículo diciendo que es un bulo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En un articulo (falso) negando que las antenas de telefonia sea dañinas en ese panfleto, varios ingenieros y medicos
les contestaron en su periodico elpais.es, los bloquearon y borraron sus comentarios.

¿Pero no dicen que son "inocuas" y los que creen en los daños, son 4 locos, pues deja que escriban y asi "te burlas" de sus locuras.

No, lo borran y bloquean, porque, pues porque los que no tragan tienen la friolera de 25.000 estudios cientificos sobre la nocividad de las microondas y no se quiere que trascienda. Ahi puedes ver la puta basura que es ese panfleto que siempre ha sido logia.es


----------



## javvi (18 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Un apunte sobre este peculiar individuo: su hermana Concepción Conejo Heredia está casada con un tal Javier Krauel Barrionuevo, hija de Juan Krauel Gross, miembro de la burguesía comercial malagueña. A esta familia pertenece, entre otros, Bernardino Leon Gross, socialista, masón, socio del Club Bilderberg y en su momento mano derecha de José Luis Rodriguez Zapatero. En 2005 llegó a comentar en un periódico sobre su familia materna, oriunda de Alemania, que "es como una red, todos están muy bien conectados".



Muy buen aporte, gracias por la colaboración. Hay mucha tela que cortar en esta familia. El tal Bernandino Leon Gross, parece que es un pez muy muy gordo. Por lo que he leído, debió estar enredando en la Libia de Gadafi, preparando el terreno para la aniquilación de aquella especie de Noruega africana, donde la gente disfrutaba prácticamente del único estado de bienestar de todo el continente.

También colabora con una de estas instituciones de lavado de cara de Israel como la Fundación Barenboin-Said. 









Bernardino León - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org








__





Fundación Barenboim-Said - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Por añadir alguna anécdota más de esta familia tan peculiar. Dos de sus miembros: Carlos Krauel García-Pelayo y Ignacio Krauel Barrionuevo han escrito un libro sobre los 300 descendientes de esta saga cuyo ancestro desembarcó en Málaga, proveniente de la ciudad alemana de Rosttock a finales del S. XVIII. 









Los Krauel, orgullo de una familia


Más de 300 descendientes del empresario llegado del Báltico a Málaga en el siglo XVIII se reunirán el próximo día 3 en la capitalUn nuevo libro recoge la historia de esta saga




www.malagahoy.es





El tal Carlos Krauel García-Pelayo también está emparentado con el famoso Gonzalo García-Pelayo Segovia, *El Terror de los Casinos.





*



https://gonzalogarciapelayo.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/PERIODICO-SUR-MALAGA-21-4-12-COLOR.pdf


----------



## javvi (18 Sep 2021)

skan dijo:


> ¿Por qué el País tiene un artículo diciendo que es un bulo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Cebrián, no sólo es miembro del Club Bilderberg, si no también de la Asamblea Interplanetaria del Sistema Solar. Recibe información privilegiada de sus colegas de Marte, Júpiter y Saturno. No se puede dudar de nada que afirme su rotativo.


----------



## javvi (18 Sep 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> El Michel Bohor en diecto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Casi tres horas, tendremos que escucharlo en varias sesiones.


----------



## javvi (18 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Las notas de ese vídeo de qué año se supone que son? VOX se crea en el año 2013.



Abascal es el presidente desde el 14.



Bimmer dijo:


> A mi ese vídeo no me dice nada, una calidad de imagen de un nokia de los primeros y segundos de duración.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto sí que es una novedad. Hasta ahora manejábamos varias hipótesis.

1-Los Royuela nos engañan. El ER es falso.
2-Alguien utiliza a los Royuela. El ER es verdadero, pero hay algo más. Probablemente unos intereses oscuros que desconocemos.
3-El ER es verdadero y la lucha de los Royuela es la de David contra Goliat.

Y ahora una novedad.

4- el ER es verdadero, y los Royuela nos quieren hacer creer que es falso. Esta es la más original. Deberías desarrollarla.


----------



## javvi (18 Sep 2021)

*FALLECE ELIA RÓDRIGUEZ COLABORADORA DE JIMÉNEZ LOSANTOS EN ESRADIO.*

_Nuestra querida compañera Elia Rodríguez ha fallecido de forma repentina a causa de un accidente doméstico, una caída, en su domicilio", señala el medio._(GRUPO LIBERAL)









Muere la periodista Elia Rodríguez a los 38 años


La periodista Elia Rodríguez ha fallecido este miércoles a los 38 años tras sufrir una caída en su domicilio, tal y como ha informado 'esRadio', donde era una




www.vozpopuli.com





¿Desde qué altura cayó en su domicilio? ¿cayó en su propio domicilio o cayó al pavimento desde su domicilio?

Dice la prensa que trabajó en el Gabinete de Prensa del Ministerio de Defensa, pero no aclara cuándo ni bajo qué gobierno .¿El de Aznar? ¿el de ZP? ¿Mariano?

¿Tendrá algo que ver con esto?


----------



## Peritta (18 Sep 2021)

Coño. Pues el tío Federico ha mencionado el expediente Royuela. Sí, sí, así como cachondeándose, pero lo ha mencionado.



CesareLombroso dijo:


> ¿Pero no dicen que son "inocuas" y los que creen en los daños, son 4 locos, pues deja que escriban y asi "te burlas" de sus locuras.



No sé por qué tenía al @skan éste en el ignore. Pero tras leer algunas de sus intervenciones le he designorado. Lo mismo le dio un zanquiúse a un mensaje gilipoyas, y cuando está uno encelao pues primero dispara y luego pregunta el santo y seña.

Sí señor, en éso consiste la libertad de expresión. Si alguien dice una gilipoyez o una burrada lo normal es cachondearse y no hacerse el ofendidito y pedir la censura como si estuviéramos en tiempos de guerra.
















Yo no pido que censuren el Rusia Today, y éso que leí ahí que el nivel del mar no sube porque el fondo se hunde en la misma cuantía. Jua, jua, jua.
Luego ya puede el Rusia Today decir la verdad como Agamenón o su porquero, que yo no lo voy a saber por que ya les dejé de leer.

Ellos verán.

Yo lo que no quiero es que me censuren a mí y borren mis comentarios o bloqueen los comentarios y no me permitan comentar según que noticias. O que lancen sobre mi comentario multitud de comentarios gilipelmas que no vienen a cuento emitidos por gente a sueldo, solo para que el mío pase desapercibido.
Ganas me dan de dejar de escribir. ¿A ver pà qué si nadie lee ni les dan facilidades?.



Uritorco dijo:


> Un apunte sobre este peculiar individuo: su hermana Concepción Conejo Heredia está casada con un tal ...



Total que éste es un cuñao ¿no?.

No, si no digo que no y se agradece el CSI ése don @Uritorco, que sus buenos minutos le habrá costao, pero para estar al frente, aunque fuera de suplente, del 33 de Barcelona, la conexión debe de venir por otro lado. Por un conducto digamos... más oficial.



javvi dijo:


> Ni siquiera podemos asegurar que Jaime Conejo Heredia sea el del vídeo, con el juego de trileros que son los juzgados de Barcelona, es posible que hayan obligado al bedel a hacer las funciones de juez en el caso Royuela-Arimany.



Muchas gracias don @javvi por el chiste judicial del José Mota pues no lo había visto, y por el enlace al vídeo del Arconte unas postas más atrás, que también me ha arancado una buena carcajada.

Pero yo dije casa de putas, así como suena, no sé en cuántos "juegos de trileros" habrá estado usté, pero yo sí sé en qué clase de lupanares he estado.

También se agradece el CSI del juez Juan Antonio Ramirez q.e.p.d., predecesor del Antonio Cornejo éste.

No sé, pero tengo la impresión de que por aquí, en el Estadospañol éste, los jueces, como el Falcone aquél, mueren más con la toga puesta que jubilados.

Pero puede que sean figuraciones mías.

Bueno, éste texto le he dejado al Arconte:


No solo los jueces y fiscales están conchabados, también los secretarios de tribunal, los procuradores y los peritos, forenses o de cualquier clase. 

Y si han destruido las diligencias de las indeterminadas del 2009, como también desguazaron aquellos vagones del 11-M y el Del Olmo en lugar de poner el grito en el cielo se quedó callado como una puerta, o como el Santano, el de la científica, se calló cuando las pruebas las analizaron en el laboratorio de los de la TEDAX en lugar de en el suyo, debo entender que están en la pomada hasta las funciCharos de los archivos. 

De lo que pasa en Sanidad o en Educación también me hago una idea y a la conclusión que llego es que el enemigo es toatoíta la administración.
O la despiojamos, o la destruimos y fichamos funcionarios por ahí, igual que fichamos futbolistas. 

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Sep 2021)

El vídeo de hoy de veinte minutitos.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Por añadir alguna anécdota más de esta familia tan peculiar.



Añado yo una anécdota más. La esposa de Juan Krauel Gross es hermana de José Luis Barrionuevo España, quien es suegro del banquero Regino Coca Borrego (casado con una hija del anterior), miembro de la familia propietaria en su momento de la Banca Coca. El individuo es primo de Ignacio Coca García-Gascón, que presidió dicha entidad financiera hasta que fue absorvida por Banesto, y que un buen día, en junio 1986, se suicidó con un arma de fuego, al parecer, por verse relacionado con diversos delitos monetarios. Una hermana suya se casó con Nicolás Franco, nieto del General. También como anécdota complementaria merece la pena citar a Jaime Gross Jessing, uno de los pioneros del ladrillo en Marbella y autor de la famosa ley del Suelo.


----------



## Bbuscandojusticia (19 Sep 2021)

*Hola a todos, deciros que sí se os lee!!
Qué vuestras investigaciones son valiosas, y que sí que importan, y mucho!!
Muchas gracias!*


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Sep 2021)

Notocia de hoy, jefe antidroga de Levante: presunto narcazo ( anda como el comandante trapero...)









Las amistades peligrosas de un exjefe antidroga de la Policía


La Audiencia Nacional investiga a un inspector jefe y a dos agentes de Alicante y Dénia vinculados por Asuntos Internos con una red de narcos y blanqueo a la que se incautaron 4.000 kilos de «coca»




www.informacion.es


----------



## Uritorco (19 Sep 2021)

Han subido hoy dos pequeños vídeos.


----------



## Peritta (19 Sep 2021)

Id haciendo copias de los vídeos antes de que estos hijos de puta los manden borrar, que yo las estoy haciendo de los de las coreanas

por no vomitar.

No, lo de las coreanas no es vicio, es medicina.



Echo en falta ver más minutos de la audiencia ésa del Arimany Manso. ¿No es la justicia pública?. Pues hala, a publicar.

Más que nada para ver cómo se va encendiendo el calvorota éste, que no es que sea de las personas que pierde los papeles, sino que se los quita a los demás. Jua, jua, jua por no llorar.

Sí, se agradece el CSI que le habéis hecho al juez titular-suplente, ya que la titularesa, tipití-tipitesa, está por ahí de comisión de servicio en el extranjero, por no decir que ha salido por patas. Luego el calvorota éste debe de ser el juez sub-suplente y aún no sabemos ni cómo se llama. A lo mejor hasta es de una subcontrata externa.

O sub-subcontrata, que de todo hay.
Y si no que tiren la primera piedra los programadores de las cárnicas.

¿No hubo un escándalo por que se presentó el Pequeño Nicolás para hacer un examen por otro?, o al revés, que no sé. Ni tampoco si fue el Pequeño Nicolás o el Froilán, o alguien así más o menos joven. ¡Eh!, que lo he leído en Burbuja, no en la prensa oficial. Y no hace mucho, unos meses. Lo que pasa es que si no intervengo en los hilos, luego no me acuerdo mu bien.
No, no penséis que es por la edad,

y mucho menos por la griffa.

Lo que pasa es que la memoria es mu mala-malisma porque si fuera buena lo íbamos a flippar.
Lo que digo es que con tanto cambiazo en los archivos y tanto escamoteo de diligencias y documentos -y de trenes de cercanías- tampoco podemos fiarnos de los registros.

Luego si nos dan cambiazos y se puede presentar uno por otro, he de insistir en que a suseñorías -que son las nuestras- les hagan un test de alcoholémia o un análisis de drogas antes de que se pongan a los mandos de la picadora administrativa de carne que es un juzgado, no para saber si van coloquettas y cuánto,

sino para tener el ADN y saber quién es.

¿Dije antes que los juzgados son una casa de putas?. No señor, retiro lo dicho.
En las casas de putas hay algo de organización -como pedía el del chiste- y no te dan por culo a traición y al descuido.

________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (20 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> José Luis Barrionuevo España



Y está por confirmar si, a su vez. están emparentados con el Barrionuevo, ex Ministro de Cloacas y Desagües, que es el hijo de Vizconde de Barrionuevo, título que heredó su hermana, y que en su juventud militó en el Carlismo.

José Barrionuevo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## javvi (20 Sep 2021)

Bbuscandojusticia dijo:


> *Hola a todos, deciros que sí se os lee!!
> Qué vuestras investigaciones son valiosas, y que sí que importan, y mucho!!
> Muchas gracias!*



Gracias por el apoyo. Seguiremos buscando justicia.


----------



## javvi (20 Sep 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Notocia de hoy, jefe antidroga de Levante: presunto narcazo ( anda como el comandante trapero...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que me corrijan si me equivoco. hablo de memoria, pero la Comunidad Valenciana brilla por su ausencia en el ER. Esto no quiere decir que allí no haya metamafias como la de la fiscalía de Cataluña, quiere decir que, quizá, algún día surja un expediente valenciano y tengamos que abrir otro hilo.


----------



## javvi (20 Sep 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Id haciendo copias de los vídeos antes de que estos hijos de puta los manden borrar, que yo las estoy haciendo de los de las coreanas
> 
> por no vomitar.
> 
> ...



Buena ambientación para su futura novela.


----------



## javvi (20 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Han subido hoy dos pequeños vídeos.



Pues bien podría confirmarnos Don Santiago lo que nos ha parecido por la voz: que el juez que le roba los papeles a la abogada es el mismo del careo con Jorge Irigaray García de la Serrana. Lo que dice el vídeo de ese careo es que se trata del juzgado de instrucción Nº 16 de Barcelona. El titular de ese juzgado es _Jaime Conejo Heredia, _apellidos ilustres que nos han llevado hasta el ministro cloaquero del GAL (aunque este último está por confirmar).

No hay ninguna foto en internet del ilustre Mr Rabbit, no sabemos si es calvo o no lo es, si su voz es ésta o la otra.

Por otro lado nos hablan de Luis Martínez Durán, como el titular del juzgado 33 de Barcelona, quien como hemos comprobado en algún video, ni es calvo ni coincide la voz. 

Aquí tengo una duda, y se agradecería la asesoría de un letrado: ¿Cuál es la diferencia de un juzgado de instrucción y un juzgado de 1ª instancia? por lo que veo en alguna página son sinónimos. No lo tengo claro.

Lo digo porque el titular del juzgado de instrucción Nº 33 de Barcelona es *Luis Martínez Durán *y el titular del juzgado de 1ª instancia Nº 33 de Barcelona es *José María Prado Albalat. *





__





C.G.P.J - Directorio de Órganos Judiciales


Selecciona tu provincia y municipio y encuentra el Juzgado que estás buscando.




www.poderjudicial.es








__





C.G.P.J - Directorio de Órganos Judiciales


Selecciona tu provincia y municipio y encuentra el Juzgado que estás buscando.




www.poderjudicial.es








__





C.G.P.J - Juzgados







www.poderjudicial.es





José María Prado Albalat, también sigue, según documentos recientes, en el juzgado nº5 de lo Mercantil. Esto nos lleva a otra pregunta: ¿puede un juez simultanear dos o más juzgados? Tal podría de ser el caso del juez Prado, que es juez del 33 de 1ª instancia y del 5º de lo Mercantil.





__





Consejo General del Poder Judicial: Buscador de contenidos
 






www.poderjudicial.es





Tampoco hay fotos ni audios de este juez. No sabemos si es calvo o no; ni cómo suena su voz.


----------



## Tigershark (20 Sep 2021)

Para mi esto del expediente royuela luego de dos años siguiendolo casi día a día diría que es verdadero , porque si no ya estarian royuela padre e hijo en prisión por injurias ,y segundo ¿Qué es el ER?creo qye estamos presenciando una guerra dentro del CNI , controlado por el PSOE y una parte de sublebados patriotas cansados de ver hacia donde llevan la nación..los royuela son los que han encontrado para hacer el trabajo sucio o los tontos útiles.


----------



## javvi (20 Sep 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Para mi esto del expediente royuela luego de dos años siguiendolo casi día a día diría que es verdadero , porque si no ya estarian royuela padre e hijo en prisión por injurias ,y segundo ¿Qué es el ER?creo qye estamos presenciando una guerra dentro del CNI , controlado por el PSOE y una parte de sublebados patriotas cansados de ver hacia donde llevan la nación..los royuela son los que han encontrado para hacer el trabajo sucio o los tontos útiles.



Casi diría que estoy del todo de acuerdo. Quizá, algún matiz: es posible que los Royuela no sean tan tontos útiles. Saben lo que hay, pero a ellos lo que les interesa es la venganza familiar (totalmente legítima, no seamos hipócritas)


----------



## Tigershark (20 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Casi diría que estoy del todo de acuerdo. Quizá, algún matiz: es posible que los Royuela no sean tan tontos útiles. Saben lo que hay, pero a ellos lo que les interesa es la venganza familiar (totalmente legítima, no seamos hipócritas)



Cuando digo tontos útiles lo digo poniendome desde la perspectiva de ese CNI sublevado, no quiero faltar a los Royuela Dios me libre .Los han escogido seguramente porque sabían que harían lo que están haciendo.


----------



## Debunker (20 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Que me corrijan si me equivoco. hablo de memoria, pero la Comunidad Valenciana brilla por su ausencia en el ER. Esto no quiere decir que allí no haya metamafias como la de la fiscalía de Cataluña, quiere decir que, quizá, algún día surja un expediente valenciano y tengamos que abrir otro hilo.




Las mafias dentro de las FSE sobre todo y casi en exclusiva en el tráfico de drogas, las hay en todas partes, anda que no tenemos películas de Hollywood recreando esos hechos, en Mérida hace unos días también descubrieron ese tipo de trama con 5 agentes antidrogas implicados. Eso lo encontraréis en Holanda y en Scotland Yard, en Asia, en América norte y sur y en Europa, ni pensar quiero lo que habrá en Andalucía.

El ER es otra cosa, el ER es una banda mafiosa con los delitos más abyectos que se puedan cometer en cantidad y calidad, al servicio de un partido político que, gobierna y ha gobernado España en mayor medida , que penetra en La Judicatura y la anula dejando a la sociedad indefensa y asesina la democracia y la Justicia que, es usada incluso para conseguir el poder cuando las urnas no le son propicias al PSOE. 

El ER es imposible es países de tradición democrática, si lo pusieran en una película nadie lo creería de un país de la UE, ni tan siquiera en Venezuela o Cuba tienen una mafia tan bien estructurada y organizada como el ER al servicio del PSOE, impugne de 1.500-2.000 asesinatos de víctimas de prestigio social y delincuentes que sirvieron en el cometido de asesinatos, extorsión a jueces y corrupción hasta la cúspide de la Judicatura , aprovechando y cometiendo todo tipo de delitos que les aportaban dinero, para compensar a Mena y su equipo por los servicios prestados

Un ER no es posible en la CV , excepto que haya sido creado recientemente bajo el mandato de Puig, en contra de toda prueba tenéis la costumbre de cuando hay un gran escándalo de corrupción del PSOE apostilláis o creéis que el PP no puede ser menos, la corrupción del PP es pecata minuta comparado con las mafias de corruptela del PSOE y muy distinta ya que va de enriquecerse un puñado de corruptos a través de acuerdos comerciales y contratos idem


----------



## Peritta (20 Sep 2021)

No creo que la abogada de don Santi se haya retirado por que la haya asustado el calvo del 33. A ésta le han mandado un anónimo, o unas balas en un sobre, que por precedentes no va a ser.







No sé si las amenazas serán un delito. Pero no son lo mismo las amenazas en frío que en caliente. No sé si nuestras suseñorías entenderán esta manifiesta diferencia.
Bueno, ni sé si hoy día las amenazas son consideradas como delito.

Supongo que si son dirigidas a un juez o a un político sí, aunque a un testigo, y menos si es protegido, pues no sé.

También ha podido recibir una nota "manuscrita" y haberle dado más miedo aún que las balas.



Debunker dijo:


> Las mafias dentro de las FSE sobre todo y casi en exclusiva en el tráfico de drogas, las hay en todas partes, anda que no tenemos películas de Hollywood recreando esos hechos, en Mérida hace unos días también descubrieron ese tipo de trama con 5 agentes antidrogas implicados. Eso lo encontraréis en Holanda y en Scotland Yard, en Asia, en América norte y sur y en Europa, ni pensar quiero lo que habrá en Andalucía.
> 
> El ER es otra cosa, el ER es una banda mafiosa con los delitos más abyectos que se puedan cometer en cantidad y calidad, al servicio de un partido político que, gobierna y ha gobernado España en mayor medida , que penetra en La Judicatura y la anula dejando a la sociedad indefensa y asesina la democracia y la Justicia que, es usada incluso para conseguir el poder cuando las urnas no le son propicias al PSOE.
> 
> ...



Mujer, en el tráfico de drogas solo no. También a la extorsión de puticlubs y bares que cierren a las tantas.
Incluso en el tráfico de armas. ¿No se acuerda de las notas de Mena a Ruiz para que hablara con sus contactos en Aduanas y no inspeccionaran un contenedor que el Mossen Al-Kazar enviaba a nosedónde y que el barco hacía escala en algún puerto español?.
Luego Ruiz ya sabía con quién tenía que hablar y el corolario es que esa red de aduaneros corruptos debía de estar establecida antes de que Mena se hiciera con el cargo a base de anónimos a su predecesor.

¿No se acuerda del Ginés de Coslada y la operación Pockemon?. Ahí sangraban a los de las terrazas de los bares, que la cosa se medía por metros cuadrados.
Creo que al final el Ginés éste salió de rositas o se les caducó el caso en la nevera que a veces son los tribunales, que no sé,

ni quiero preguntar.

No, si ya conocemos la Operación Sakura (Cerezo en japonés), que consistió en la detención de un inspector o subinspector o no sé qué de no sé qué comisaría de provincias que se llamaba Cerezo y tendría tres o cuatro camellos con los que iría a pachas.
Luego me barrunto que si los de Asuntos Internos han metido mano a los cuatro o cinco de Mérida sería por que éstos irían por libre o querrían volar por su cuenta.

Lo que no sé es si los de Asuntos Internos no conocerán el Expediente Royuela.
O sí, pero no se atreven a ir contra la "superioridad" y son los que le pasan la información a Royuela.

-No, no. Pasa tú, pasa tú primero y dilo en tu canal que a mí me da la risa -decía el del chiste tapándose la boca tras haber recibido un palazo.


*La administración tendría que ser rigurosa e inflexible consigo misma y no con los sufridos administrados. *
Que bastante tienen con remar

y pagar.

Hasta los platos rotos.



javvi dijo:


> Buena ambientación para su futura novela.



Sí, si lo intenté con el sargento Kim de la policía Benetérita coreana y el fiscal general de Pussan, ¿no se acuerda?, pero es que la realidad supera a la ficción antes incluso de haber empezado a escribirla.

Qué mundo éste.
________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (20 Sep 2021)

Me entero por Ana García, la más activa del Grupo Expediente Royuela de Facebook, y que está colgando bastantes de nuestras indagaciones en la Red Social Suprema (nos lee más gente de lo que pensamos: Don @Peritta). que otro que nos ha dejado es el que fue alcalde de Vinaroz del 2007 al 2011: * Jordi Romeu*_* Llorach.*_

El traslado de inquilinos a Vinaroz es muy anterior, consta la fecha de el primer viaje el 4 de julio del 2004. Vídeo 21:26.




Kolobok dijo:


> El directo de las fosas de VINAROS
> 
> PREPAREN EL GOOGLE MAPS, DETECTIVES DE SOFA
> 
> ...



Aprovecho para recuperar un poste relacionado con la alcaldía de Vinaroz.



javvi dijo:


> Fallece el abogado laboralista *Luis Balada Ortega *(30/01/19).Su padre fue alcalde de Vinaroz (63 al 71) y también su hermano Javier (2003 al 2007)
> "_Fue militante del PCPV-PCE y concejal de Alzira en 1979. En ese periodo fue secuestrado el empresario Luis Suñer por banda terrorista ETA y Balada se ofreció como rehén dado el delicado estado de salud del empresario alcireño, que estuvo secuestrado durante 90 días."_
> Durante el franquismo fue arrestado por su militancia en el PCE. Coincidió en la 5ª galería de Carabanchel con Marcelino Camacho y otros sindicalistas. Salió de la cárcel con la amnistía del 76.
> Ejerció de abogado en el despacho de abogados de Cristina Almeida (la que junto a Jiménez Villarejo y otros apoya a Garzón en la búsqueda de fosas comunes que no están ni en Mequinenza ni en la de pueblo natal de este sindicalista), _"en la época del tristemente famoso “Crimen de Atocha”, en el que mataron a varios compañeros suyos"_
> ...



El ex alcalde falleció el pasado 23 de julio a los 67 años de edad. Fue concejal desde 1999 hasta el 2015. También fue profesor de Historia, dedicó bastantes estudios a su propio pueblo y a la provincia de Castellón.









Fallece a los 67 años Jordi Romeu, excalcalde socialista de Vinaròs – Vinaròs News


E.FONOLLOSA El que fuera alcalde de Vinaròs por el PSPV-PSOE durante la legislatura 2007-2011 Jordi Romeu Llorach ha fallecido durante la madrugada de hoy viernes 23 de julio de 2021, a la edad de 67 años. La ciudad de Vinaròs se ha levantado hoy con esta noticia que ha causado...




www.vinarosnews.net





*Muere de forma repentina el exalcalde socialista de Vinaròs Jordi Romeu a los 67 años*









Muere de forma repentina el exalcalde socialista de Vinaròs Jordi Romeu a los 67 años


El que fue alcalde de Vinaròs (Castellón) por el PSPV-PSOE durante la legislatura 2007-2011, Jordi Romeu Llorach, ha fallecido de manera repentina durante la madrugada de este...




www.elmundo.es





Del 2003 al 2007 fue teniente alcalde y concejal de urbanismo. Y esto sí coincide con los viajes de inquilinos, con la búsqueda del chalet y con el terreno en el que se iban a alojar los inquilinos.

Ya con la mosca detrás de la oreja, he echado un vistazo a ver qué pasa en Almacellas, si el alcalde goza de buena salud. Está vivo, pero anda metido en algún lío.

*Comienza el juicio por prevaricación contra el alcalde de Almacelles

Según el ministerio público, Josep Ibarz habría aprovechado su cargo para contratar a amigos, personas afines a su ideología política o familiares*

_ Algunos de los contratos que se habrían hecho de manera irregular, según el ministerio público son el del secretario, la interventora, un policía local, dos auxiliares administrativas, el conserje_* o la arquitecta técnica.*









Comienza el juicio por prevaricación contra el alcalde de Almacelles


El juicio contra el alcalde de Almacelles, Josep Ibarz (JxCat), por presuntas contrataciones irregulares, ha empezado este lunes en el Juzgado de lo penal número 1 de




www.lavanguardia.com







javvi dijo:


> *CASO 432. CARMEN PALÁ GABÁS. MÁS ARISTOCRACIA EN EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA. LAS FOSAS DE ALMACELLAS.*
> 
> Asunto familiar. el 20 de abril del 2006 se celebra la misa funeral en la parroquia de Tiana (´Barcelona), Constan ocho hijos asistentes a la misa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Debunker (20 Sep 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Mujer, en el tráfico de drogas solo no. También a la extorsión de puticlubs y bares que cierren a las tantas.
> Incluso en el tráfico de armas. ¿No se acuerda de las notas de Mena a Ruiz para que hablara con sus contactos en Aduanas y no inspeccionaran un contenedor que el Mossen Al-Kazar enviaba a nosedónde y que el barco hacía escala en algún puerto español?.
> Luego Ruiz ya sabía con quién tenía que hablar y el corolario es que esa red de aduaneros corruptos debía de estar establecida antes de que Mena se hiciera con el cargo a base de anónimos a su predecesor.
> 
> ...




No hay que dar tantas explicaciones, creo yo, los grupos de la FSE que trafican con drogas, están relacionados con otros lugares donde la droga se distribuye en mayor o menor cantidad a los que luego la menudean en las calles o en los mismos puticlubs , hasta en los bingos he visto eso, yo seré muy conservadora pero lo soy en buena medida porque he sido testigo directo de muchas atrocidades de este mundo que en nada se parece al mundo de ayer.

Más o menos esos grupos de corruptos de la FSE puede que existan por buena parte de la geografía española y más por donde entra la droga, pero no hay conexiones entre ellos, son grupos concretos que actúan en un lugar concreto y su único objetivo es el dinero que pueden obtener. 

Es más, lo normal es que de cada alijo de droga, principalmente coca, que detectan , unos cuantos kgs. desaparecen o en otras ocasiones no denuncian por ser pagados por las mafias del tráfico, que, Mena aproveche todas esas infraestructuras del tráfico de drogas es de cajón en semejante tipejo. 

pero me ratifico, nada de toda la mierda que hay , es comparable a la banda Mena


----------



## skan (20 Sep 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> En un articulo (falso) negando que las antenas de telefonia sea dañinas en ese panfleto, varios ingenieros y medicos
> les contestaron en su periodico elpais.es, los bloquearon y borraron sus comentarios.
> 
> ¿Pero no dicen que son "inocuas" y los que creen en los daños, son 4 locos, pues deja que escriban y asi "te burlas" de sus locuras.
> ...




Comprende que en estos casos en los que unos dicen que otros mienten y viceversa la gente no sabe que creer.


----------



## Bbuscandojusticia (20 Sep 2021)

Hola cortatijeras bienvenido!
Si se querella, han dicho los Royuela en los vídeos, ellos sacarían las pruebas, por eso no lo hacen


----------



## Uritorco (20 Sep 2021)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Buenas, me apunto al hilo, sabía de la existencia del hilo desde hace tiempo pero pase de el como de la m*, ayer me salió en jewtube como sugerencia un video de la trama y estuve como 4 horas escuchando videos, flipando...
> Mi pregunta de novato en la trama es, Mena no ha ido contra ellos? no se ha querellado por injurias, etc?



Los Royuela tienen a buen recaudo la documentación original, por lo que Mena y sus secuaces de lo último que tienen ganas es precisamente de querellarse contra ellos. A estos criminales lo que les interesa en estos momentos es que se haga un expeso silencio sobre este tema, y ahogarlo y fagotizarlo de todas las maneras posibles, como han estado haciendo durante mas de dos décadas, aunque las nuevas tecnologias han abierto en esta dirección una línea de actuación bastante provechosa que ha permitido llegar a una audiencia más amplia y salir de la marginalidad en la que los Royuela estaban envueltos hasta entonces. Es aquí, llegados a este punto, cuando se están poniendo nerviosos, debido al alcance y difusión que está adquiriendo el ER, al mismo tiempo de volverse la cosa sumamente interesante y rodeado de una expectativa constante, que nunca deja de sorprendernos. Hay que recordar que la cifra de asesinatos ya supera las dos mil. Inaudito.


----------



## Peritta (20 Sep 2021)

Pues va a tener razón don @Bimmer y el @calopez, si es que pinta algo por aquí, nos escamotea el número de visitas.
Qué cabrón.
No sé por qué no se actualiza ese dato instantáneamente como pasa en la mayoría de foros.

Éso es tratarnos a patadas @calopez y somos tus remeros. Y la administración con quien tiene que ser rigurosa e inflexible es consigo misma. Luego ese trato se lo das a tus esbirros y a los boots o CM que tienes contratados para que generen tráfico porque la mayoría, la verdad, no da la talla.
A ésos es a quienes tienes que correrles a collejas como hacen los de las empresas japonesas de tecnología punta del siglo XXI,

o la marina británica del XVIII.

No esperes ninguna lealtad por mi parte.

¿Qué pasa tú también estás sometido a las mismas órdenes, konsignas y censuras que la Facebook, la Youtube o la Tuiter?.
¿Tienes algoritmos Paco como lo de censurar la palabra clara incluso escrita con minúscula, o éso fue ocurrencia tuya?.




cortatijeras dijo:


> Mi pregunta de novato en la trama es, Mena no ha ido contra ellos? no se ha querellado por injurias, etc?



El señor Alberto ha sufrido varios intentos de asesinato: envenenamiento, sacarle de la carretera y sicario que se le coló en el coche mientras iba conduciendo. Creo que hay dos más pero no las ha contado en los vídeos que yo sepa.
También ha sufrido sentencias amañadas y le han metido en la cárcel con setentitantos años que tenía o más.
Ha sufrido vandalismo en una finca que debía de tener mu guapa porque se le quiebra la voz cuando lo cuenta, lo mismo que le pasó al Abert Boadella, supongo que por ser el autor de: Ubú President.

¿Le parece poco?



skan dijo:


> Comprende que en estos casos en los que unos dicen que otros mienten y viceversa la gente no sabe que creer.



Mire, lo que la gente sabe -sabemos porque yo también soy gente- es en qué nos gustaría creer. Y a mí me gustaría, se lo juro, creer que el expediente Royuela es falso




y que existen las hadas madrinas coreanas.



No nos embarre el campo y nos cambie el tema de conversación, que le veo venir.
.
__________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bbuscandojusticia (20 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Me entero por Ana García, la más activa del Grupo Expediente Royuela de Facebook, y que está colgando bastantes de nuestras indagaciones en la Red Social Suprema (nos lee más gente de lo que pensamos: Don @Peritta). que otro que nos ha dejado es el que fue alcalde de Vinaroz del 2007 al 2011: * Jordi Romeu*_* Llorach.*_
> 
> El traslado de inquilinos a Vinaroz es muy anterior, consta la fecha de el primer viaje el 4 de julio del 2004. Vídeo 21:26.
> 
> ...



Si pero fallecieron, este y la alcaldesa de Mequinenza, a muy poquito de subir los vídeos de las presuntas fosas en el canal Santiago Royuela no?


----------



## Bastardos (20 Sep 2021)

Cuantas sobredosis de los 80,90 habrán sido falsas cuantas,solo que sepan que estuviste en las drogas y aunque no te hayas pinchado jamás, bye bye.


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Sep 2021)

skan dijo:


> Comprende que en estos casos en los que unos dicen que otros mienten y viceversa la gente no sabe que creer.




El problema es que los negacionistas del daño de las antenas solo aportan su negacion, cuando los cientificos de verdad tienen la friolera de 25.000 estudios cientificos y encima muchos desclasificados de la NASA, CIA y KGB de los años 50 donde ya avisan de la gravedad de las microondas, imaginate 60 años despues con los estudios actuales que vinculan cancer, diabetes, infertilidad, migrañas, y todo tipo de dolencias con solo un puto movil cerca y no te imaginas si tienes un radar o una antena de telefonia cerca.


----------



## javvi (21 Sep 2021)

Bbuscandojusticia dijo:


> Si pero fallecieron, este y la alcaldesa de Mequinenza, a muy poquito de subir los vídeos de las presuntas fosas en el canal Santiago Royuela no?



Claro, ahí está la sospecha.


----------



## Peritta (21 Sep 2021)

cortatijeras dijo:


> De los videos que he visto os comento las cosas que me "chirrian", ojo que no pretendo con estos comentarios acreditar ni desacreditar a nadie.
> Por un lado la carta del exjuez a ZP, no es que le pida apoyo, es que prácticamente le cuenta su vida, o ZP ya conocía tooodo el historial del exjuez o no le veo sentido a que en esa carta cuente todas sus miserias de la manera en que lo hace, no necesitaba explayarse tanto y con tanta información, la verdad es que se me ha hecho raro
> 
> Por otro lado cuando el padre de Santiago le cuenta a la expresidenta todo lo que ha descubierto y esta se pone a investigar descubriendo en los archivos un montón de "notas" de M3na con nuevas ordenes de asesinatos, etc. Pero como es que notas de esa naturaleza quedan por ahí esperando que alguien investigue?, que son post-its que van dejados pegados por debajo de las mesas? como puede ser que esas notas aparezcan así como así, no lo entiendo




Pues muchas gracias por subir esta burbujilla a la superficie.
No, no tiene que pedir disculpas don -o doña, que no sé, yo no vengo aquí a ligar, no me deja mi señora- @cortatijeras; necesitamos a alguien que haga de abogado del diablo o que ponga en duda el expediente Royuela, a base de argumentos y no con descalificaciones e insultos como hacía el Voodoo ése.

Pero queremos alguien con cabeza y conocimiento y le informo que Mena no es exjuez sino exfiscal.

Sí, a mí también me chirría el contenido de algunas notas que, como bien dice, da más explicaciones de la cuenta. Por ejemplo una, no sé si de Cano a Ruiz o de Ruiz a Mena o de Mena a Zapatero que dice que Javier, q.e.p.d. se ponía de hachises y de riphnoles pero no de heroína, como si quisieran blanquear la memoria de Javier.
Vaya, como si esa nota -o ese párrafo- lo hubiera escrito la familia.

Pero el que Mena se sincere con Zapatero no me extraña, dada la "hermandad" masónica a la que pertenecen y a que Zapatero ha de pringarse por él. Luego si no hay sinceridad y franqueza lo más probable es que tampoco hubiera favor ni merced.

Hay por ahí más notas que me chirrían -y no solo a mí- sobre todo estas últimas tan recientes, con Margarita Robles en la cartera de Defensa o a punto de hacerse cargo de ella.
No he insistido en preguntar por ahí porque dice don Santi que se pondría en peligro la red de topillos ya que si la banda de Mena aún sigue viva, supongo que la red de topillos

también.

Luego me barrunto que quien le pasa información a Royuela-Padre (don Santi es un poco cabeza loca y le dan ventoleras y sirocos, que ya los hemos visto) son los de Asuntos Internos, que no se atreverán a ir contra la "superioridad" ésa.

-No, no. Pasa tú, pasa tú primero y dilo en tu canal, que a mí me da la risa -decía el del chiste tapándose la boca tras haber recibido un palazo.

Pero esta guasa creo que ya la he hecho hace un par de postas.
Luego no sé si me leéis o venis a ver los vídeos de las chortinas coreanas que a veces publico.
Y como nadie me da zanquiúses como las que pide don @Uritorco sin ninguna vergüenza, no sé si pensar que es por miedo a significarse que tienen los lectores

o por que nadie nos lee.

No vaya a ser que el Big Data les capture los metadatos a poco que se asomen.
Dicen que el miedo es libre.
Pero es que donde hay miedo no da ni coraje.


Por otro lado el que Mena se deje las notas por ahí perdidas en los archivos y se las encuente la Compte Masach cuando era fiscala generala (fue la que le sucedió en el cargo) a instancias de la Alegret Busquets (que era la jueza generala, aunque éstos no son tan jerárquicos como los fiscales que, como la Unidad Militar de Emergencia, tienen como cabecera al Presidente de Gobierno* y no al Rey) en las diligencias (dicen que desaparecidas, jua, jua, jua) del 2009, es por que Mena debe de ser un poquito tuercebotas y no, como dicen otros, por que se sienta impune e inmune a la administración.

¿No ha leído por ahí lo del juez Porrero?. Que le pide Mena que robe documentación de los archivos y le pillan con las manos en la masa y la documentación en su despacho. Jua, jua, jua. Qué Paco todo.

También se lleva los expedientes de los muertos mataos, que no accidentaos, de los sicarios que se cargan en la Operación Chumi.
Triste destino el de sicario, el ser acabado -para que no hable- por otro sicario.
Pues ahí está la firma de Mena como que se llevó esos documentos y aún no los ha devuelto.
Los originales, así como un objeto personal de los finados, los tienen los Royuela y me parece que esta documentación sí que salió de la clínica del doctor Morín.

Es por estas cosas que pienso que el Mena es un poquito tuercebotas.


¿Y usté quiere que escriba una novela don @javvi?. Jua, jua, jua.
La realidad, si es que no tenemos un buen abogado del diablo que nos la desmienta, me supera señor.

Además ¿a ver pà qué? si nadie lee ná que sobrepase los 144 caracteres.


(*) 
______________________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (21 Sep 2021)

Si no eres un tuercebotas y las pierdes por ahí, es un medio de comunicación muy seguro, sobre todo si haces que te devuelvan las notas.

Los medios electrónicos hacen copias y backupes y vete tú a saber en qué base de datos y directorio las dejan y quién las puede leer.
Cualquier informático le dirá que de las bases de datos no se borra ná. Se apunta como registro borrado y no se muestra. Pero borrar no se borra ná.
Además habría que meter a un informático mu bueno en la banda para que protegiera o destruyera la información. Pero es que los informáticos se suelen quedar anticuados a los pocos años.

Y tampoco usan el teléfono por el mismo motivo, por que en las dependencias oficiales quedan registradas, e incluso grabadas, las llamadas.
___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Sep 2021)

El interesante vídeo de hoy de media hora.


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Sep 2021)

movil? celos de algun cornudo?


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Sep 2021)

Y el movil de los 37 liquidaos por Bermejo? Son apellidos foraneos casi todo.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Sep 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Y el movil de los 37 liquidaos por Bermejo? Son apellidos foraneos casi todo.



La lista de finiquitados por Bermejo me parece que va ya por los noventa.


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> La lista de finiquitados por Bermejo me parece que va ya por los noventa.




Vaya, y cual es el movil de los casos? 

Pepe Lopez hoy, min 2:40 nos gobierna un grupo de psicopatas peligrosos


----------



## skan (22 Sep 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> El problema es que los negacionistas del daño de las antenas solo aportan su negacion, cuando los cientificos de verdad tienen la friolera de 25.000 estudios cientificos y encima muchos desclasificados de la NASA, CIA y KGB de los años 50 donde ya avisan de la gravedad de las microondas, imaginate 60 años despues con los estudios actuales que vinculan cancer, diabetes, infertilidad, migrañas, y todo tipo de dolencias con solo un puto movil cerca y no te imaginas si tienes un radar o una antena de telefonia cerca.



Me refiero al expediente Rouyela.

Los temas pseudocientíficos en plan terraplanismo, negacionismo del covid, no llegada a la luna... sobre todo eso no tengo dudas.


----------



## javvi (22 Sep 2021)

Don @Peritta: más tema para su novela:

_La Fiscalía madrileña pide cuatro años de cárcel por varios delitos fiscales para la conocida familia Sarasola. Tanto Enrique como Fernando "Gigi" Sarasola y su madre Cecilia Maralunda están acusados de no haber declarado en el Impuesto de Sucesiones la herencia del famoso empresario y amigo de Felipe González 

Paralelamente, Sarasola fue una de los mentores de la Fundación para la Ayuda contra la Droga, presidida por la reina doña Sofía y el teniente general *Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado*, con accionistas prominentes como el entonces propietario de los Vips, *Plácido Arango,* o el amigo y conocido testaferro del *rey Juan Carlos, Manuel Prado y Colón de Carvajal*, cuyas oficinas se encontraban en aquel momento en el llamado Edificio Pirámide, en el Paseo de la Castellana de Madrid, frente al Hotel Villamagna. 









El origen de la fortuna de Enrique Sarasola, de íntimo amigo de Felipe González a representante de la "cultura del pelotazo"


La Fiscalía madrileña pide cuatro años de cárcel por varios delitos fiscales para la conocida familia Sarasola. Tanto Enrique como Fernando "Gigi"...




elcierredigital.com




_


javvi dijo:


> *FAD, FUNDACIÓN DE AYUDA CONTRA LA DROGADICCIÓN. CUARTETO DE ASES: MANUEL GUTIÉRREZ MELLADO, LA REINA SOFIA, JAVIER CALDERÓN Y EDUARDO SERRA.*
> 
> En 1986 se constituye esta entidad privada, cuyo propósito es la prevención en el consumo de las drogas, que era ya un problema muy gordo en las sociedad española. Su impulsor fue Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado, del que algo ya hemos hablado aquí. Giro extraño en un hombre que había dedicado toda su vida a pulular por las cloacas con su mandil.
> En septiembre de 1986, conmocionado ante la muerte por sobredosis del hijo de un íntimo amigo, logró que un selecto grupo de empresarios y financieros respaldasen y subvencionasen su proyecto de organizar la Fundación de Ayuda contra la Drogadicción (FAD), que presidió hasta su muerte. La presidenta de honor será *Su Majestad Doña Sofia.*
> ...


----------



## Peritta (22 Sep 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Y el movil de los 37 liquidaos por Bermejo? Son apellidos foraneos casi todo.



Señor. Catauña, como Toaspaña se llama García. Y luego Pérez o Fernández según zonas, o Lopez y Martinez en otras. El primer Pla o Ferrer o Mas, sale en la provincia de Gerona en la 7ª posición de apellidos más frecuentes, pero es que en la de Barcelona hay que irse a a posición 23 o 31 para que esos apellidos, digamos aborígenes, sean más frecuentes que los Dominguez, los Gomez o los Gutierrez.

LLevamos muchos años intercambiando cuñadas.

También tenemos por aquí, en la meseta profunda, en la ancha Castilla, nuestros Pons y nuestros Pujol, no se crea ¿eh?.

Y tan a gusto oiga.

En fin don Agustín, que si en esa lista hay pocos apellidos "hechodiferencialescos", lo más probable es que en listín telefónico de la Catalunya ésa

también.

No se pueden hacer dos rayas en el agua señor.

Yo empezaría tirando una raya diferenciadora entre los que manda que les den el paseo por que le interesa a él, y los que manda a paseo por que se lo ordenan y/o se lo pagan otros: la logia o el partido

que tanto monta.

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Sep 2021)

Voy a leerme este


----------



## Uritorco (22 Sep 2021)

Acaban de subirlo hace media hora.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Acaban de subirlo hace media hora.




Vale Santi, buen video. Acaba los estudios y deja flipados a los moñas sociatas


----------



## Peritta (23 Sep 2021)

Joder.

Pues a mí me ha dejado helado.
Menos mal que no he puesto la mano en el fuego por este asunto.
¿Somos víctimas de un experimento sociológico?.

Porque al principio del vídeo lo dice mu claro: *el expediente Royuela es una opinión* (sic).
Ahí lo dejo en el minuto donde lo dice:




Miau. ¿Cuánto de realidad hay aquí?. ¿Lo mismo que en la versión oficial del 11-M?.
¿No hubo diligencias previas en el 2009 y por éso no las pueden encontrar?. ¿Existió el archivo capturado en la clínica del doctor Morin?. A ver si es que no es que no exista el calvo del 33, sino que juzgados en Barcelona solo hay hasta el 32 y no existe el 33 y lo del video del otro día será una fake de ésas con mu pocos medios.

No, si trovatto está muy bien trovatto y precedente con lo del GAL y con lo del 11-M había, pero vaya gol que me han metido éstos por debajo de las piernas. Me está bien empleado por abrir un hilo para trollear diciendo que era piloto jubilado de chemtrails y aceptaba preguntas.
El karma, que es mu cabrón.
Ya, ya me parecía a mí muy raro que siguieran comunicándose a base de notas y los "topillos" ésos capturándolas al descuido, con el expediente Royuela en plena difusión.
Además el Mena tendrá ya ochentitantos años y no estará el hombre para muchos sobresaltos.

Me parece que para mí el expediente Royuela acaba aquí.

Voy a comer palomitas.
______________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (23 Sep 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Me parece que para mí el expediente Royuela acaba aquí.



Pues queda muchísimo por ver la luz. No lo abandone ahora, hombre. ¡¡Con la de sorpresas que todavía nos depara!! Si algo deja cláramente estipulado en el vídeo es que el ER no es un experimento sociológico, saliendo al paso de esta manera a quienes han querido desacreditarlo a través de tal infundio.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Pues queda muchísimo por ver la luz. No lo abandone ahora, hombre. ¡¡Con la de sorpresas que todavía nos depara!! Si algo deja cláramente estipulado en el vídeo es que el ER no es un experimento sociológico, saliendo al paso de esta manera a quienes han querido desacreditarlo a través de tal infundio.




Santi, los camaradas estamos contigo . La Verdad nos hara libres.


----------



## Uritorco (23 Sep 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Santi, los camaradas estamos contigo . La Verdad nos hara libres.



Yo también estoy con Santi y con el ER.


----------



## Peritta (23 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Pues queda muchísimo por ver la luz. No lo abandone ahora, hombre. ¡¡Con la de sorpresas que todavía nos depara!! Si algo deja cláramente estipulado en el vídeo es que el ER no es un experimento sociológico, saliendo al paso de esta manera a quienes han querido desacreditarlo a través de tal infundio.




Sí, sí. Si no voy a abandonar. Pero el resto de la película lo voy a ver comiendo palomitas, y como tendré la boca llena lo más probable es que no diga nada.

_Si algo deja cláramente estipulado en el vídeo es que el ER no es un experimento sociológico_ (sic): es una opinión como bien dice don Santi, que está haciendo un estudio termodinámico con personas.

Y creo que somos nosotros aunque él diga que no.

Luego la mía me la voy a reservar de momento, no sea que vaya yo a condicionar la del grupo.
Además, yo también tengo otras cosas que hacer.

Fíjate que ha terminado siendo don Santi el abogado del diablo que hace que crea en lo que a mí me gustaría creer.
Qué cosas.
________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Sep 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Sí, sí. Si no voy a abandonar. Pero el resto de la película lo voy a ver comiendo palomitas, y como tendré la boca llena lo más probable es que no diga nada.
> 
> _Si algo deja cláramente estipulado en el vídeo es que el ER no es un experimento sociológico_ (sic), es una opinión.
> 
> ...




Pues nada, a seguir con la paja a la crema habitual. Un clasico de internet


----------



## Peritta (23 Sep 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pues nada, a seguir con la paja a la crema habitual. Un clasico de internet



No proyecte don Divino Tesoro, que aquí el joven es usté mesié. 

Y no pierda mucha masa encefálica con las pajillas nocturnas, que si las mujeres dicen que los varones tenemos ahí el cerebro, algo de razón llevan.

Seguro.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Sep 2021)

alguien me puede pasar el otro libro de Amedo "El Encargo"?


----------



## javvi (23 Sep 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Voy a leerme este
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 783575



Casualmente, entre los libros que tengo pendientes, de los que saqué el otro día de la biblioteca, tengo uno del mismo autor. Escrito conjuntamente con MiKel Lejarza: Yo confieso. 45 años de espía.


----------



## javvi (23 Sep 2021)

cortatijeras dijo:


> "cuenta flipper" es un código no? he buscado si era algún banco o algo y no he visto nada



Yo también lo estuve buscando y no encontré nada. A veces parece que pone cuenta flopper. Tampoco hay nada.


----------



## javvi (23 Sep 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> alguien me puede pasar el otro libro de Amedo "El Encargo"?



Quizá en la biblioteca pública más cercana.


----------



## javvi (23 Sep 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ver si es que no es que no exista el calvo del 33, sino que juzgados en Barcelona solo hay hasta el 32 y no existe el 33 y lo del video del otro día será una fake de ésas con mu pocos medios.



Existir existen. Ya hice la pregunta de si un juzgado de 1ª instancia es lo mismo que uno de instrucción. Nadie me contestó.




javvi dijo:


> Por otro lado nos hablan de Luis Martínez Durán, como el titular del juzgado 33 de Barcelona, quien como hemos comprobado en algún video, ni es calvo ni coincide la voz.
> 
> Aquí tengo una duda, y se agradecería la asesoría de un letrado: ¿Cuál es la diferencia de un juzgado de instrucción y un juzgado de 1ª instancia? por lo que veo en alguna página son sinónimos. No lo tengo claro.
> 
> Lo digo porque el titular del juzgado de instrucción Nº 33 de Barcelona es *Luis Martínez Durán *y el titular del juzgado de 1ª instancia Nº 33 de Barcelona es *José María Prado Albalat. *


----------



## javvi (23 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Acaban de subirlo hace media hora.



No creo que la cosa vaya tan lejos como que Santiago Royuela ingresó voluntariamente en la cárcel para hacer un experimento sociológico. Soy conspiranoico, pero no tanto.


----------



## javvi (23 Sep 2021)

*¿TRABAJA JOSEP ARIMANY MANSO PARA EL CNI?*

Lo que a algunos les puede parece descabellado, no lo es tanto si le creemos a un forense jubilado, muy cercano a Arimany, que tras jubilarse ha confesado que trabajó tres años para el CNI: *Narcís Bardalet Viñals.*

Según El Diario de Gerona, así lo confesó en la cena que se celebró en su honor, con su jubilación en el 2015, delante de más de doscientas personas. en el hotel Bellavista de Gerona. Añadió que nunca diría cuándo, ni por qué, ni de qué manera, pero que así era: tres años trabajando para el CNI.

El hecho es que su currículum casi se podría intercambiar con el de Arimany. Ambos médicos forenses, ambos catalanes (este último de Gerona capital); puestos similares: Bardalet fue subdirector del Instituto de Medicina Legal de Gerona; profesor de Medicina Legal y Ciencias Forense de la licenciatura de Criminología de la UIC (Universidad Internacional de Cataluña); y metido en los mismos fregados que nuestro conocido forense del ER: el accidente de tren de Castelldefels, el accidente del avión de Germanwings en los Alpes, el *tsunamy de Tailandia y el 11m.*

En el ágape de su jubilación el propio Instituto de Medicina Legal y Forense de Catalunya le distinguió con una placa de reconocimiento.

*




*

*Le vemos en la foto entre Josep Arimany y el ex-presidente del Colegio de Médicos de Gerona: Benjamín Pallarés.*


Así que ya tenemos otro candidato de los veinte billetes de avión con los que Arimany se presentó en el IFEMA para intentar colarse en las autopsias del 11m que dirigía Carmen Baladía.



javvi dijo:


> 1. *Josep Arimany Manso. El forense que ofrece a Camen Baladía* veinte forenses con billete de avión la mañana del 11-M. Carmen Baladía agradece pero rehusa su ayuda. A pesar de ello, se presenta en IFEMA, sorprendiéndola. Será que soy un conspiranoico, pero ese temprano ofrecimiento, con veinte billetes de avión, me escama. Y más aún, si *en diciembre de 2003, creó una Comisión para actuar en grandes catástrofes*: Memoria del Instituto de Medicina Legal de Cataluña del 2004: “



Efectivamente: en la Memoria del Instituto de Medicina Legal de Cataluña del 2004 se dedica un apartado a los atentados del 11m. En el consejo de dirección del IMLC (Instituto de Medicina Legal de Cataluña) el director es Arimany, y entre los vocales está Bardalet. A los otros tendremos que echarlos un vistazo en otra ocasión.

En el apartado del 11m se falta a la verdad, a no ser que sea Carmen Baladia la que miente. Se dice: _Un equip de metges forenses, encapçalat pel director de l’IMLC, amb la col·laboració d’un tècnic especialista en patologia forense, van participar en les tasques d'identificació de les víctimes mortals de l’atemptat terrorista de l´11 M a Madrid. Dintre de l’equip hi havia especialistes en patologia forense, odontologia, antropologia i radiologia 
_
"Un equipo de médicos forenses, encabezados por el director del IMLC con la colaboración de un técnico especialista en patología forense, participaron en las tareas de identificación de las víctimas mortales del atentado terrorista del 11m en Madrid. Dentro del equipo había especialistas en patología forense, odontología, antropología y radiología."

Falso, el equipo existía, y nos gustaría saber los nombres de los veinte expertos para los que Arimany había comprado veinte billetes de avión, pero no participaron en las autopsias, lo intentaron, pero Carmen Baladía se lo impidió.

_ Un cop es va conèixer la noticia, la Direcció de l’IMLC, de forma immediata, va contactar amb la directora de l’Anatòmic Forense, per posar-se a la seva disposició i oferir l’ajut dels professionals de l’IMLC envers les tasques d’identificació 

Atès l’abast de la tragèdia, es va organitzar de forma immediata un dispositiu que va desplaçar-se aquell mateix dia a Madrid. 




"_Una vez que conocieron la noticia, la Dirección del IMLC se puso en contacto con la directora del Anatómico Forense para ponerse a su disposición y ofrecer la ayuda de los profesionales del IMLC en las tareas de identificación."

_"_Dado el alcance de la tragedia, se organizó de manera inmediata un dispositivo que se desplazó el mismo día a Madrid."

Todo esto es cierto, pero se les olvida decir que Carmen Baladía les mandó a paseo de manera muy educada.

_A l’IMLC ja s’havia creat en data 13 de desembre de 2003 la Comissió de Grans Catàstrofes, amb l’objectiu d’elaborar un protocol d’actuació en aquest casos_

"El IMLC había creado el 13 de diciembre del 2003 la Comisión de Grandes Catástrofes con el objetivo de elaborar un protocolo de actuación en estos casos"

O sea, como los calzoncillos de tres capas de Iñaki, que por culpa de Aznar y Baladía no aparecieron. Adelantándose a los acontecimientos. 

Tengamos en cuenta que en ese protocolo, dice más abajo que, aparte del IMLC, participaron los Mossos de Esquadra, la Guardia Civil, la Policía Nacional, el cuerpo de Bomberos, la Dirección General de Urgencias, el Instituto Nacional de Toxicología y Servicios Funerarios

El tema de este médico forense jubilado, que reconoce que trabajó tres años para el CNI, da para mucho más. Pero de momento, es suficiente. Lo dejamos para otros capítulos. 











Un sopar de jubilació entre espies?


El metge forense Narcís Bardalet confessa que va col·laborar amb el CNI




www.diaridegirona.cat












Narcís Bardalet Viñals - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org






http://justicia.gencat.cat/web/.content/home/departament/publicacions/publicacions_per_temes/memories/mermoriaIMLC_2004.pdf


----------



## Bimmer (23 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Abascal es el presidente desde el 14.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En relación con lo que comenta @Peritta eso que ha dicho Santiago de que el ER es una opinión, no un experimento sociológico.


Os dejo un hilo que abrí en Julio que tiene que ver sobre el tema y que creo que por ahí van los tiros :










¡Tema mítico! - El expediente royuela está dirigido y controlado por los servicios de inteligencia. VENTANA DE OVERTON.


Para el que no conozca dicho expediente, en este hilo tiene un resumen del expediente royuela : Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero Y aquí un resumen en vídeo del expediente : Tras seguir el expediente desde su inicio...




www.burbuja.info







Bimmer dijo:


> Para el que no conozca dicho expediente, en este hilo tiene un resumen del expediente royuela :
> 
> Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero
> 
> ...




Por supuesto que es un experimento sociológico, la caja de comentarios del canal de los Royuela parecen grupis adolescentes ovacionando a su ídolo, incluso en este mismo hilo, algunos se declaran seguidores incondicionales de los Royuela. Si os fijáis en youtube nunca hay comentarios que plantean dudas, curioso.


Llevan un tiempo subiendo paridas, pero sobre todo ahora a lo último, por ejemplo las cartas de la cúpula de VOX y lo de la actriz asesinada que suben el vídeo en plan película, provocando una NORMALIZACIÓN, y algún majadero diciendo en comentarios que menuda producción.


Luego está el tema de la organización, les siguen más de 30.000 personas entre todos los medios de internet y no han creado ningún movimiento ni nada, aquí se comparte un indicio brutal de operación chumi en la actualidad y no dedica ni un vídeo en su canal (cuando él mismo dijo que nos leía, por lo que lo sabe), pero si dedica vídeos de paridas en su canal como el vídeo chorra editado que sale Mena moviendo la boca con música de fondo, y todos los tontos en la caja de comentarios riendo las gracias. NORMALIZACIÓN.


Pero ahora viene el meollo de la cuestión, el historial vitalicio de los Royuela.


Fijaros si los Royuela podían ser muchas cosas, pues tienen que ser individuos vinculados a eso que llaman extrema derecha y el franquismo, los denunciantes de un escándalo vinculado a los socialistas y comunistas, tienen que ser "ultraderechista" y franquistas. ¿Provocando el qué?


Provocando LA POLARIZACIÓN EN LA SOCIEDAD, DIVIDE Y VENCERÁS.


Seguro que no he sido el único que le ha hablado del ER a un rojeras y este estaba flipando hasta que escuchó que los Royuela han estado vinculados al franquismo y la ultraderecha, o hasta que han leído la basura de artículo de El País sobre el expediente royuela, ahí ya han entrado automática en modo zombie y sufriendo disonancia cognitiva y que esto no puede ser porque tal y pascual, que los Royuela se lo inventan todo, etc.


De hecho en este hilo lo hemos presenciado con un par de subnormales, un tal vooodo y otro tonto perdido por ahí que no recuerdo su nombre.


*Vaya qué mala suerte hemos tenido con los denunciantes, fijaros que los Royuela podrían haber sido afiliados al PSOE, socialistas e incluso miembros de la masonería, que ya que se meten destapan todo, pero no, tienen que ser algo que provoque división y enfrentamiento en la sociedad cuando se hable de ello.*


Quedaros con este párrafo en negro porque va con segundas, y para el que no lo pille se lo digo claro : los Royuela son masones y socialistas, que hicieron negocios con Mena, como mínimo subastas amañadas, y que por conflicto de intereses o de acuerdo mutuo en una operación con muchos frentes abiertos o ambas cosas, han decidido crear el expediente royuela.



Unos post atrás, quien recuerde sabrá que dije que Mena era el creador del expediente royuela, a @Uritorco le pareció una majadería delirante, pues sigo manteniendo lo dicho, poneros en la piel de un criminal de semejante calibre, qué placer mayor habría tras lo hecho que decirlo a la sociedad y que no pase nada. Ninguno, ¿verdad?.


Y no acaba aquí la cosa, recordad cuándo ha salido el ER a la luz y se ha empezado a hacer "mediático", ha salido coincidiendo "casualmente" con otra operación sociológica y psicológica como es la plandemia, el mayor fraude y genocidio conocido hasta la fecha, a la vez que los tontos hacían de policías de balcón y aplaudían su eliminación de derechos y libertades a las 8, se asesinaban mediante mala praxis y a saber qué más, a miles de ancianos en residencias y ahora con las "vacunas" van más de 40.000 muertes (asesinatos) en total, cifras oficiales recogidas por los organismos correspondientes de cada país, por no hablar de las enfermedades causadas :


----------



## Okjito (23 Sep 2021)

Expediente Royuela... o como enterrar a la población en pruebas de tal manera que la población pierda interés.
Es alucinante el poco ruido mediático de esto...


----------



## Peritta (23 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Existir existen. Ya hice la pregunta de si un juzgado de 1ª instancia es lo mismo que uno de instrucción. Nadie me contestó.



Yo no tengo ni puta idea don @javvi, por éso no le contesté. Ya le dije que una vez quise denunciar y se me pasaron las ganas.

¿Está seguro de que en Barelona hay 33 juzgados?. ¿Tienen todos sala propia o es virtual y comparten todos el mismo tribunal a ratos y por días alternos?.
¿Hay en la sala un cartelito que diga que "la casa" (masón en francés) no se hace responsable de las pertenencias, expedientes u objetos que se dejen olvidados en ella, que después se hace cargo otro juzgado y las responsabilidades al maestro armero ¿eh?.

¿Hay suficiente documentación en internet (fallos y diligencias, estadística sobre casos sobreseídos o cerrados, etc.) para que podamos pensar que existe un juzgado 33 en Barcelona y no es un fake más o menos elaborado?.

¿Es un juzgado de lo mercantil, de lo social, de lo penal... qué? ¿Hay entonces más de un juzgado 33 en Barcelona?.

¿Lo ha comprobao usté mesié?. No, no hace falta que me ponga muchos enlaces, que con su palabra me vale.
¿Hay un juzgado 34 y un juzgado 35, o el 33 es el último?.

¿Hay juzgados a los que le han asignado un número complejo o fraccionario?.

Miau y marramiau señor, dice uno que no es ganao.

Si don Santi nos anda tratando como gases, sepa que también habemos cabras entre tanta oveja y diablillos de Maxwell de ésos.


____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (23 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> ......
> Y no acaba aquí la cosa, recordad cuándo ha salido el ER a la luz y se ha empezado a hacer "mediático", ha salido coincidiendo "casualmente" con otra operación sociológica y psicológica como es la plandemia, el mayor fraude y genocidio conocido hasta la fecha, a la vez que los tontos hacían de policías de balcón y aplaudían su eliminación de derechos y libertades a las 8, se asesinaban mediante mala praxis y a saber qué más, a miles de ancianos en residencias y ahora con las "vacunas" van más de 40.000 muertes (asesinatos) en total, *cifras oficiales recogidas por los organismos correspondientes de cada país*, por no hablar de las enfermedades causadas :



En éso que le dejo en negrita gorda no estamos de acuerdo don @Bimmer, que Aquí -en Espain digo, por éso lo escribo en mayúscula- tenemos los registros civiles completamente colapsaítos del todo y los datos nos los da el MOMO, que es un organismo paneuropeo de ésos que cualquier día lo cierran o le cambian el nombre y luego vaya usté después, a pedir ceses y dimisiones que se le van a cachondear.

Los datos (hablo de antes de la telepandemia ésta y de que la administración fuera capturada por las "fuerzas oscuras") de los muertos en cualquier mes de cualquier año no guardan relación con los muertos del mismo mes en otros años, ni con el anterior o el siguiente de ese mismo año.
Y si nó miren los datos de 1985 a 2005 (antes de que nos embarren los archivos y no los puedan encontrar o no les coincidan con otras fuentes).
Sí, es claro que hay más muertes en Enero (por el frío y tal) , pero ahí nadie puede hacer ningún cálculo de "sobremortandad" ni decir que en Abril de tal año hubo más muertes por que hizo buen tiempo y hubo más accidentes.

ni cuántos.

Sobre todo si no hay autopsias ni causas de la muerte más o menos certificadas.


Bueno, aquí lo dejo que no quiero desviar el tema. Ésto es de otra película.


PD.- España es el problema. Europa es la solución -decía el gilipoyas del Ortega y Gasset, y luego fue Europa y se puso en guerra.
Ya le vale a éste también.
__________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (23 Sep 2021)

Perdonad que os diga que estáis como cabras , he alucinado con algunas de vuestras opiniones. 

Si el ER por su gravedad os parece imposible, ese miau de @Peritta que incluso dice MIAU MIAU sobre el juzgado num.33 de Barcelona que solo hay que teclearlo en google y salen 8.660.000 resultados como Juzgado de Primera Instancia o de Instrucción, y para qué las hipótesis de confabulación de los Royuelas con Mena y similares, o izquierda-derecha.

Por muy macabro e increíble que parezca el ER, nada nuevo bajo el sol, ER los hay y ha habido por miles a lo largo y ancho del planeta y a lo largo de la historia, normalmente expedientes que tenían una gran carga ideológica aunque se beneficiaran sus autores, lo que más me llama la atención del ER es la cantidad de recursos que se dedicaron y se dedican solo a enriquecerse y obtener poder , ni siquiera tiene ideología , da lo mismo que la víctima sea un sicario, un mafioso, un militar, periodista, puta, hija o lo que sea.

Lo siento , ¿soy una borrega? pues lo soy y me importa una mierda, pero yo me quedo con la historia que relata Mena a través de sus notas a las que doy total veracidad. 

El mundo , mejor la sociedad occidental, camina a su colapso total , estamos majaretas perdidos y así no se puede llegar a ninguna parte, estoy viendo cosas asombrosas a mi alrededor , ya van 3 amigas de mis hijas que, con hijos se divorcian y se lían con otra mujer en una unión lésbica , por mencionar algo que no entiendo porque destruyen sus vidas desde el minuto uno y peor la de sus hijos-as , eso sí que es borreguismo supremo en contra natura, en fin prepararos para un guano de cojones porque la esquizofrenia es lo que tiene.


----------



## Peritta (23 Sep 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Perdonad que os diga que estáis como cabras , he alucinado con algunas de vuestras opiniones.
> 
> Si el ER por su gravedad os parece imposible, ese miau de @Peritta que incluso dice MIAU MIAU sobre el juzgado num.33 de Barcelona que solo hay que teclearlo en google y salen 8.660.000 resultados como Juzgado de Primera Instancia o de Instrucción, y para qué las hipótesis de confabulación de los Royuelas con Mena y similares, o izquierda-derecha.
> 
> ...



No estamos como cabras, somos cabras entre mucha oveja.

Lo de poner en duda la existencia del juzgado 33 es una exageración, una guasa como la de los forenses pakistanís, que de cadáveres de inmolaos y explotaos si no sabrán más que los israelís

desde luego tendrán más experiencia.

Cosa que hizo que don @javvi -también- agarrara el rábano por las hojas y no se enterara de lo que le estaba diciendo.
A usté parece que le ha dolido más la voz del gato, que es mu desconfiao y hasta huye del agua fría.

Pero en el pueblo no bañamos a los gatos. Al pilón suelen ir los forasteros antipáticos.

No, si está mu bien trovato y me imagino a Catilina o a Bruto y Casio, o a Tigelino y Sejano enviando y recibiendo notitas de esas sin pasar por el "conducto reglamentario" de los líctores y otras figuras administrativas de la república o el imperio.

Pero don Santi nos ha dejado caer veladamente -y ésta no es la primera vez que lo hace- que el expediente Royuela (la documentación digo, ya que es en ésto en lo que consiste) puede ser más falso que un cartel taurino escrito en sueco.

Ello no quita, y más con la de injusticias que estamos viendo un día sí y el otro también, que exista un sargento Ruiz y un fiscal Mena y un policía Juan Manuel y hasta un artificiero Pedro

pero con otros nombres.

Agüita pues dicen en Canarias.

_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda espeanza.


----------



## kozioł (23 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> No creo que la cosa vaya tan lejos como que Santiago Royuela ingresó voluntariamente en la cárcel para hacer un experimento sociológico. Soy conspiranoico, pero no tanto.





Debunker dijo:


> Perdonad que os diga que estáis como cabras , he alucinado con algunas de vuestras opiniones.
> 
> Si el ER por su gravedad os parece imposible, ese miau de @Peritta que incluso dice MIAU MIAU sobre el juzgado num.33 de Barcelona que solo hay que teclearlo en google y salen 8.660.000 resultados como Juzgado de Primera Instancia o de Instrucción, y para qué las hipótesis de confabulación de los Royuelas con Mena y similares, o izquierda-derecha.
> 
> ...



Buenas.

Hace tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí. Me fuí cuando ví que Santiago Royuela, quería colarnos* una trola como una catedral con el cuento de Trump. *De lo cual no habréis vuelto a hablar desde el anuncio tan grandilocuente como impreciso que hizo algunos meses del "hecho".
Tan ridículo como la entrevista con el "afamado periodista" (lo de la profesión se presume) cubano del que nunca más se oyó hablar.

Sigo en la cuneta de la incredulidad, *y no sé qué de lo que está contando este personaje -Santi- es realidad o mentira.* Ya me olía algo desde que mencioné un "_diálogo bajo la luz de la luna_" que el susodicho mantuvo con el lunático Raventós (sí , ese de los magufos indepes Direct68).

Os conté mi mosqueo cuando se reían los dos al mencionar Santi que él mismo había hecho sus pinitos con "_sistemas psico-sociológicos complejos_", en un alarde de matemático manipulador de masas.

_En el vídeo de hoy termina así: "deciros que no habéis sido víctimas de un experimento sociológico, todo lo contrario..."_

Hoy he venido a haceros una predicción, y ya sé que es arriesgado: esto del Expediente reventará de alguna manera, y *en algún momento se mostrará de manera clara e inequívoca, por medio de la ridiculización, que alguna parte de lo contado en los vídeos del canal es MENTIRA. 

Es la misma, idéntica jugada que el QAnon* en EEUU por lo de Trump. *Se trata de apagar la disidencia* y mezclar verdad con mentira para *DESACREDITAR la parte que hay de verdad *en lo mostrado. Hoy en el Capitolio hay barreras y ejército, y Youtube / Facebook / Twitter son pasto de la censura. Estaba planeado.
La mejor y más radical manera de inmunizar al personal contra los hechos. Lo mismo que fue la movida del 11-M y los peones.

De hecho, creo que ha habido algún movimiento en ese sentido, *precisamente por el tema de las fosas.* En ese asunto, todos los datos y señales eran calculadamente ambiguas y prestas a confusión, y presumiblemente orientadas a* pulsar la credulidad y disposición del público del ER.*

Así que esperad eso; Santiago coronará su experimento cuando todo se vaya a la mierda y se descubra el pastel. Quizá de la propia mano de Santiago o algún Royuela.

Lo único que digo es que habrá algo de verdad en todo esto, pero hay que distinguir.

Si la red de corrupción que se adivina existe, es la mejor manera de blindarla.

Os imagináis que alguien os dijera "_¿Expediente Royuela? Ah, sí... ¿tú no eras algún sectario de esos que estuvo en la movida del bulo?_"

Las estrategias de manipulación siempre están basadas en las expectativas, anhelos y temores internos del sujeto manipulado.
@Debunker , cuanto más indignante y tremendo es lo que se cuenta, más arraigo tiene en el público buscado. Entiendo tu manera de pensar, pero debes ser fría. Piensa que ya te timaron los rojos una vez, al menos.

Finalmente, ni siquiera digo que todo es mentira: al contrario, lo que creo es que alguien anda buscando tapar todo definitivamente y dar carta blanca al poder para la censura.

Si pensáis que es una locura lo que digo, mirar qué ha pasado en EEUU con QAnon, el pucherazo a Trump y el asalto al Capitolio.

A mi entender, el único artículo del País sobre el ER, delata las intenciones de la mano en la sombra que maneja a los Royuela.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> En relación con lo que comenta @Peritta eso que ha dicho Santiago de que el ER es una opinión, no un experimento sociológico.
> 
> 
> Os dejo un hilo que abrí en Julio que tiene que ver sobre el tema y que creo que por ahí van los tiros :
> ...





Te lo voy a decir en cinco palabras o en 7, vete a tomar por culo , 

vete a tomar por el puto culo


----------



## javvi (24 Sep 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Me fuí cuando ví que Santiago Royuela, quería colarnos* una trola como una catedral con el cuento de Trump*



Sí, lo de Trump a mí tampoco me acaba de encajar. Peor todavía es lo de que el Expediente Royuela salga en las notas. Mena lo menciona cuando el canal está empezando. Mientras tanto los topillos siguen robándole las notas, a pesar de que él sabe perfectamente que alguien se dedica a robárselas sistemáticamente.



kozioł dijo:


> Sigo en la cuneta de la incredulidad, *y no sé qué de lo que está contando este personaje -Santi- es realidad o mentira.*





kozioł dijo:


> en algún momento se mostrará de manera clara e inequívoca, por medio de la ridiculización, que alguna parte de lo contado en los vídeos del canal es MENTIRA.



Esa es la madre de cordero. Lo cual nos deja en las mismas. ¿Qué parte se han inventado y qué parte no? Es como decir: todo el ER es falso, excepto lo de Antonio Herrero; o al revés: todo el ER es verdadero excepto lo de Gutiérrez Mellado. O el 70 % es verdadero y el 30% falso. Sí, ¿pero cuál es ese 70% y cuál es el 30%? Nos quedamos igual.


----------



## javvi (24 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Por supuesto que es un experimento sociológico



¿Es capaz Santiago Royuela de tirarse una década entera en la cárcel, en sus años de juventud, sólo por hacer un experimento sociológico? ¿Tal es su pasión por las matemáticas que no le importa sacrificar los mejores años de su vida para poner a prueba sus modelos matemáticos? ¿o nos ha contado una trola con la historia de tantos años en la cárcel?


----------



## javvi (24 Sep 2021)

*HACÍA MUCHO QUE RAFAPAL NO HABLABA DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA.*

*La marcha de Messi: el ridículo de la prensa deportiva española*


----------



## Debunker (24 Sep 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Lo de poner en duda la existencia del juzgado 33 es una exageración, una guasa como la de los forenses pakistanís, que de cadáveres de inmolaos y explotaos si no sabrán más que los israelís
> 
> desde luego tendrán más experiencia.
> 
> ...



Vd siempre lo mismo, tira la piedra e incluso la vuelve a tirar y después dice que es guasa que ni siquiera tenía piedra. 

No se si el gato soy yo , o soy el forastero antipático , con vd. nunca se sabe que dice o quiere decir. Pero vamos lo que vd. diga de mí me la chufla. 



Peritta dijo:


> Pero don Santi nos ha dejado caer veladamente -y ésta no es la primera vez que lo hace- que el expediente Royuela (la documentación digo, ya que es en ésto en lo que consiste) *puede ser más falso que un cartel taurino escrito en sueco.*



Pues no se que hace aquí soltando sus parrafadas que tanto tiempo le llevan , estoy hasta el coño de su estilo de mierda escribiendo , vueltas y revueltas para decir nada, o todo lo contrario, vd. sí que es una pérdida de tiempo leerle, así que le paso al ignore que ya debí hacerlo hace tiempo.


----------



## Debunker (24 Sep 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Hace tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí. Me fuí cuando ví que Santiago Royuela, quería colarnos* una trola como una catedral con el cuento de Trump. *De lo cual no habréis vuelto a hablar desde el anuncio tan grandilocuente como impreciso que hizo algunos meses del "hecho".
> Tan ridículo como la entrevista con el "afamado periodista" (lo de la profesión se presume) cubano del que nunca más se oyó hablar.
> ...



Hola, entiendo que lo de Trump te descolocara, nos descolocó a todos sobre todo porque todos creíamos que el ER terminó con la jubilación de Mena en 2006 además así lo denunciaban o decían en el ER.

Yo he creído desde siempre que detrás de las notas de Mena no estaba la clínica , ni hay zulo en Francia ni nada que se le parezca, igual que existen los masones , existe otra fuerza en España y fuera de España que, lucha contra el sistema establecido actual, me meto en un lugar prohibido que es cuestión de fe por tanto pocos argumentos os puedo dar, pero se sintetiza en una lucha a muerte entre el bien y el mal, un mal en mayúsculas que incluso tiene como objetivo la destrucción del planeta. 

Supongo y supongo bien que, lo que acabo de decir os producirá risa sobre todo eso de bien y el mal, no os lo puedo demostrar, pero esa lucha existir existe y ese grupo en contra del sistema actual, sabe lo que no os podéis imaginar sobre el sistema , está metido dentro. Ese grupo es el que facilita la documentación a los Royuelas y los Royuelas fueron elegidos para esta acción porque D. Alberto fue el único que tuvo cojones de enfrentarse a esa mafia de estado, espoleado por el crimen de su hijo, su lealtad de largo recorrido al grupo y bien conocido. 

@Bimmer dice que, el ER está destinado a normalizar los crímenes y delitos del sistema, en la antiguedad los crímenes se normalizaban a través de un dios que exigía sacrificios humanos, lo del ER cuyo dios son los socialistos no se puede normalizar porque son peores que arrancar el corazón a una persona, y no para que el dios nos bendiga , nos haga ricos con la bendición de las cosechas etc. sino para que 4 mierdas vivan de puta madre, hay que ser infinitamente peor que, un sacerdote azteca sacando en vivo el corazón de alguien, para condenar a un preso 2 meses seguidos a ser violado en manada día y noche hasta volverle loco con el solo propósito de saber donde guardaba el botín de un robo y a saber que crueles muertes les han dado a esos mil sicarios . El ER no se puede normalizar, excepto que estuviéramos viviendo un apocalipsis total y ante tanta desgracia y violencia nadie tuviera sensibilidad ni para el crimen de un hijo, o sea el infierno en el planeta Tierra. 

Espeluznante , ya que lo nombras, las denuncias de Q, pero no te quepa la menor duda que, lo que denuncia Q sobre el tráfico de niños-as y las barbaridades que comenten con ellos, es verdad y más que verdad , ahora mismo está ocurriendo e indicios si nos ocupamos en saberlo los hay por miles y desde hace muchos años, ha habido organizaciones que han denunciado todo el tráfico infantil y sus duras muertes en Suecia , en UK , en EEUU, todas han desaparecido como lágrimas en la lluvia.

Yo no veo a Santiago Royuela con una inteligencia superior para meterse en un fregao que a saber como termina, tanto si hace el caldo para un lado como para el otro, si sabe que lo que denuncia es mentira ¿por qué se mete en los juzgados haciendo denuncias? en los juzgados se juzga y con mentiras o verdad que no se pueda demostrar, su final será cárcel y pérdida hasta de los calzoncillos, ruina total.

Otra opinión me merece el ex Juez Presencia de ACOPAD, no me cae bien , no confío en ese tío , de hecho hoy he leído que ha hecho una denuncia, admitida a trámite para anular la sentencia del proces porque un Juez que juzgó estaba jubilado , con una verborrea jurídica impresionante pero sin chicha ni limoná en cuanto a moral o ética, eso sí, si se anula la sentencia , menudo fregao, vamos a tener que indemnizar a los separatistas por meterlos en la cárcel, el Puchi libre como pájaro porque la orden de detención será nula, hay cosas que no se entienden. 

*Las estrategias de manipulación siempre están basadas en las expectativas, anhelos y temores internos del sujeto manipulado.
@Debunker , cuanto más indignante y tremendo es lo que se cuenta, más arraigo tiene en el público buscado. Entiendo tu manera de pensar, pero debes ser fría. Piensa que ya te timaron los rojos una vez, al menos.*

Gracias por tu consejo, pero no me atañe, yo ya no tengo expectativas , ni anhelos y mis temores se reducen a la hora final de mi muerte por estar cerca , los rojos me engañaron en mi juventud , hace ya demasiado tiempo que se quienes son mejor que todos vosotros, lo he vivido en carne y sangre.


----------



## Borraska (24 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Sí, lo de Trump a mí tampoco me acaba de encajar. Peor todavía es lo de que el Expediente Royuela salga en las notas. Mena lo menciona cuando el canal está empezando. Mientras tanto los topillos siguen robándole las notas, a pesar de que él sabe perfectamente que alguien se dedica a robárselas sistemáticamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi tampoco me cuadra el tema de EEUU y los famosos 100 millones de la logia de Florida.

Por un lado parece más bien una estrategia de Mena, que prepara esas notas únicamente para que lleguen a los Royuela y éstos las difundan a modo de chantaje hacia Robles y al amigo Cándido, quizás para que no le dejen tirado si la cosa se pone fea. No olvidemos que en las fechas en las que supuestamente se elaboran esas notas el canal de Santi ya estaba funcionando con varios miles de seguidores.

Sin embargo, por otro lado Santiago muestra unos documentos con los números de cuenta donde supuestamente se reparten el dinero y aquí caben dos posibilidades: o esos documentos son más falsos que los suicidas del 11M o Mena, dentro de su locura psicopática, realmente hace esas transferencias sin avisar a sus receptores, solo para que quede registro de ellas y tener así una prueba contra de Robles y el amigo Cándido en caso de que la cosa se le complique.

La única información externa a los Royuela y que vagamente le da algo de credibilidad al asunto es la comparecencia del abogado de Trump (Giuliani) en la que mencionó a Barcelona como uno de los lugares desde los que se llevó a cabo el fraude electoral, concretamente a través de Indra:









Indra niega las acusaciones de Trump y Giuliani de estar detrás de un supuesto fraude electoral


El abogado del presidente ha afirmado que votos presuntamente robados durante las elecciones "han ido a Barcelona"




www.elperiodico.com





En cualquier caso la acusación por parte de Trump y Giuliani a Indra se refiere a fraude electoral (baile de votos) y en ningún caso hace referencia a las fake news que supuestamente encarga la logia de Florida.

Repetid conmigo: EL SEÑOR ES MI PASTOR Y NADA ME FALTA


----------



## Peritta (24 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> ¿Es capaz Santiago Royuela de tirarse una década entera en la cárcel, en sus años de juventud, sólo por hacer un experimento sociológico?...



A lo mejor es al revés.
Y después de los 9 años le tocaría cumplir por la "violación" ésa, que seguro que reabrirían el caso de la manera que ellos saben, o le caerían multas de tráfico con arresto mayor o, ¿yo qué sé?.
Tienen muchas mañas y muchas maneras de hacer que don Santi se pliegue a sus deseos.
Si pudieron hacer que la Mª Eugenia Alegret se callara lo de su padre. Bueno, lo de su padre, los socios y hasta el abogado -y era la jueza generala- ¿qué no podrán hacer con un piltrafilla como don Santi?.

Y piltrafilla aquí no es insultante sino descriptivo ya que yo también me incluyo en dicho colectivo.

Además sabe usté que la realidad supera a la ficción.

Ahora que si quiere ponerse a discutir sobre las acepciones del vocablo piltrafilla, lo más probable es que le deje hablando con la pared

Yo lo que espero aún es una explicación por parte de don Santi, mientras tanto me voy a tirar sobre el bol de las palomitas.

O palomillas si me da por el anis con agua como mi abuela.

KUOTE="Debunker, post: 36975478, member: 25999"​Vd siempre lo mismo, tira la piedra e incluso la vuelve a tirar y después dice que es guasa que ni siquiera tenía piedra.​​No se si el gato soy yo , o soy el forastero antipático , con vd. nunca se sabe que dice o quiere decir. Pero vamos lo que vd. diga de mí me la chufla.​KUOTE​
¿Que tiro la piedra?. Claro que tiro la piedra coño, a ver si le doy a alguien, al Santano o al Manzano -o al Del Olmo- a ver si se les cae la cara de vergüenza y les da por decir algo.

No le busque más pies al gato ni lo tome por lo personal caramba, que ésto es un foro anónimo y el gato ése es virtual porque al mío le atropelló un coche. Triste y breve destino el de los gatos como el de los sicarios.

Ésos sí que tienen que tener más _cuidiao_ con el fuego amigo que con el del enemigo
por la cuenta que les tiene.

En cualquier caso lo que digo yo, a usté no le chufla sino que le parece más o menos interesante ya que, si no, no me contestaría coño.

UOTE="Debunker, post: 36975478, member: 25999"​Pues no se que hace aquí soltando sus parrafadas que tanto tiempo le llevan , estoy hasta el coño de su estilo de mierda escribiendo , vueltas y revueltas para decir nada, o todo lo contrario, vd. sí que es una pérdida de tiempo leerle, así que le paso al ignore que ya debí hacerlo hace tiempo.​/UOTE​
Ya dije un par de veces que lo que me movía a mí a echar parrafadas por aquí era la redención. Y si no hay gigantes ni molinos..., pues ná. Y no sé si con la intención me habré ganado la redención santiaguesa ésa.

En cualquier caso es usé muy dueña de mandarme al ignore si cree que consumo su tiempo, como yo estoy empezando a pensar que don Santi consume el mío, pero desactive las ventanitas ésas (o actívelas, que no sé, switches dicen los anglos) por que si no, me bloquea en lugar de ignorarme, y entonces no podría _leerla_ yo tampoco a usté

mamuasé.

Mira, los últimos vídeos de hoy:





___________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (25 Sep 2021)

Borraska dijo:


> A mi tampoco me cuadra el tema de EEUU y los famosos 100 millones de la logia de Florida.
> 
> Por un lado parece más bien una estrategia de Mena, que prepara esas notas únicamente para que lleguen a los Royuela y éstos las difundan a modo de chantaje hacia Robles y al amigo Cándido, quizás para que no le dejen tirado si la cosa se pone fea. No olvidemos que en las fechas en las que supuestamente se elaboran esas notas el canal de Santi ya estaba funcionando con varios miles de seguidores.
> 
> ...



Pues sí, ahí hay varias hipótesis plausibles, no sé yo por cuál decantarme.


----------



## javvi (25 Sep 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Mira, los últimos vídeos de hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me autocito:



javvi dijo:


> Se llama Antonio Franco Estadella, ex director del Periódico de Catalunya quien junto a Jesús Ceberio. ex director de El País, recibían un complemento de 10.000 euracos mensuales por publicar lo que les indicase La Banda.
> 
> Les dediqué un poste sobre cómo engañaron a Aznar llevándole hacia ETA en el 11m, fueron ellos mismos los que en la página frontal de sus diarios apuntaban a la banda de vascorenegados y luego se echaron atrás.
> 
> ...


----------



## Debunker (25 Sep 2021)

*El ER en boca del periodista Javier Marzal en Periodista Digital, encauzada a las cuentas bancarias denunciadas en el ER, debe ser otro tonto manipulado que se cree la documentación del ER.*



"El *PSOE* defiende el chavismo porque sus capos tienen cientos de millones allí”, así encabeza la información remitida a *Periodista Digital* por* Javier Marzal*, que detalla en un artículo las relaciones entre el socialismo y la Venezuela de *Hugo Chávez*, que tienen su razón de ser en las conexiones económicas.

Por su interés, siempre respetando la presunción de inocencia, reproducimos el artículo de *Marzal* a continuación, donde se detallan las presuntas cuentas millonarias que se han denunciado a la *Agencia Tributaria*:

Hace unos días, varios medios publicaron mi artículo: “Record en Hacienda: Denuncia exitosa de más de 1.772 millones de euros”.

En la noticia se dice que esa denuncia tributaria record del 17 de agosto de 2003, firmada por Alberto Royuela Fernández y su colaborador, el periodista Juan Martínez Grasa, estaba estructurada en 15 denuncias.

Una de ellas denunciaba que los días 3 y 10 de Agosto de 2004, los defraudadores abrieron 752 depósitos bancarios con 392 millones de dólares americanos (326,6 millones de euros), en la sede de CITIBANK en Caracas y Maracaibo. Se aportaba toda la documentación de cada uno de los depósitos.

¿Quiénes son los defraudadores tributarios?

*Felipe González Márquez* (Presidente del Gobierno 1982-1996) y su familia (esposa *Carmen Romero González* y *Pablo*, hijo de ambos). Cada uno de ellos depositó 26.400.000US$, totalizando 79.200.000US$ (66 millones de euros).

*Juan Alberto Belloch Julbe*, superministro felipista y exalcalde de Zaragoza, depositó 36.000.000US$ y su hermano 12.000.000US$, totalizando 48.000.000US$ (40 millones de euros).

*Pascual Maragall Mira* (exalcalde de Barcelona y expresidente de la Generalidat de Cataluña), su hermano depositó 23.000.000US$ y su cuñado 24.000.000US$, totalizando 47.000.000US$ (más de 39 millones de euros).

*Carlos Jiménez Villarejo* (primer Fiscal Jefe Anticorrupción) y su familia:* Aurora Jorquera Hernández* (esposa depositó 26.400.000US$), la misma cantidad que los dos parientes de *Felipe González*), 9.600.000US$ Carlos y 9.600.000US$ *An*a, hijos de ambos, totalizando 45.600.000US$ (38 millones de euros).

José María Mena Álvarez (ex Fiscal Jefe del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña que proporcionaba servicios al PSOE y al fiscal Villarejo (que fue su jefe directo) y su familia: María Julia Maiques Azcárraga (esposo) con 21.600.000US$, y María, hija de ambos, con 9.600.000US$, totalizando 31.200.000US$ (26 millones de euros).
Mariano Fernández Bermejo, Fiscal Jefe de la Sala de lo Social del Tribunal Supremo y ex Ministro felipista, con 24.000.000 (20 millones de euros).
Manuel Jiménez de Parga y Cabrera, ex Presidente del Tribunal Constitucional, y su familia: Elisa Maseda Arango (esposa) con 24.000.000 (20 millones de euros).
Guillermo Vidal Andréu, Magistrado Presidente del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña, denunciado por encubrir los asesinatos de Mena, y su familia: Mercedes Salleras Lluis (esposa) con 24.000.000US$ (20 millones de euros).
Gerardo María Thomas Andreu, Magistrado Presidente de la Sección Novena de la Audiencia de Barcelona y su familia: Carmen Caja Lopez (esposa) con 21.000.000US$ (17,5 millones de euros).
Carlos Viver Pi-Suñer, Magistrado del Tribunal Constitucional, con 12.000.000 (10 millones de euros).
José Antonio Martín Pallín, Magistrado del Tribunal Supremo, con 12.000.000 (10 millones de euros).
Margarita Robles Fernández, actual Ministra de Defensa, con 12.000.000 (10 millones de euros).
Manuela de Madre Ortega, Vicepresidenta General del PSC-PSOE, con 9.600.000US$ (8 millones de euros).
Guillermo Castelló Guilabert, Magistrado de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Ramón Gomis Masqué, Magistrado de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Claudia Bayarri García, Magistrada de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Nuria Garriga López, Magistrada de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Ramón Macía Gómez, Magistrado de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Jesús Navaroo Morales, Magistrado de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Magdalena Jiménez Jiménez, jueza del Juzgado de lo Penal nº 19 de Barcelona, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Roser Aixandri Tarre, juez del Juzgado de Instrucción nº 26 de Barcelona, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Eduardo Navaroo Blasco, juez del Juzgado de Instrucción nº 32 de Barcelona, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Isabel Castellano Rausill, Fiscal en Barcelona, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Rafael García Ruiz, sargento de la Guardia Civil destinado a la Policía Judicial y lugarteniente de Mena, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Juan Manuel García Peña, Agente de la Policía Nacional destinado a la Policía Judicial y lugarteniente segundo de Mena, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).

¿Qué relación tenían entre sí todos estos presuntos delincuentes? ¿Por qué utilizaron los mismos testaferros? ¿Por que realizaron los depósitos en los mismos días?
La relación de los 23 últimos está bien documentada en el #ExpedienteRoyuela y todos tenían relación con el enorme negocio de Mena, en el caso de los jueces simplemente estaban en nómina de Mena.

Pero…., ¿qué relación tenían *Felipe González*, *Juan Alberto Belloch* y* Pascual Maragall* con ellos? Belloch tenía presuntamente su propia red de prevaricación judicial y ¿los otros dos capos?

El #ExpedienteRoyuela lo explicará porque está llamado a reescribir la historia de la democracia española y a explicar cómo ha llegado la corrupción a destruir el país (8% del PIB, superando el beneficio de las grandes empresas y las multinacionales juntas)."

*Javier Marzal.*









Una denuncia golpea a Sánchez: la lista de cargos del PSOE que ocultan millones de euros en Venezuela - Periodista Digital


“El PSOE defiende el chavismo porque sus capos tienen cientos de millones allí”, así encabeza la información remitida a Periodista Digital por Javier Marzal, que detalla en un artículo las relaciones entre el socialismo y la Venezuela de Hugo Chávez, que tienen su razón de ser en las conexiones...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## Bimmer (25 Sep 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Hace tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí. Me fuí cuando ví que Santiago Royuela, quería colarnos* una trola como una catedral con el cuento de Trump. *De lo cual no habréis vuelto a hablar desde el anuncio tan grandilocuente como impreciso que hizo algunos meses del "hecho".
> Tan ridículo como la entrevista con el "afamado periodista" (lo de la profesión se presume) cubano del que nunca más se oyó hablar.
> ...




:




Bimmer dijo:


> En relación con lo que comenta @Peritta eso que ha dicho Santiago de que el ER es una opinión, no un experimento sociológico.
> 
> 
> Os dejo un hilo que abrí en Julio que tiene que ver sobre el tema y que creo que por ahí van los tiros :
> ...





Y en resumen : El creador del ER es Mena.




CesareLombroso dijo:


> Te lo voy a decir en cinco palabras o en 7, vete a tomar por culo ,
> 
> vete a tomar por el puto culo




Mirad, aquí un ejemplo de un grupi de los Royuela, se hacen llamar "los Royuelibers".




javvi dijo:


> ¿Es capaz Santiago Royuela de tirarse una década entera en la cárcel, en sus años de juventud, sólo por hacer un experimento sociológico? ¿Tal es su pasión por las matemáticas que no le importa sacrificar los mejores años de su vida para poner a prueba sus modelos matemáticos? ¿o nos ha contado una trola con la historia de tantos años en la cárcel?




¿Tenemos pruebas de la estancia en prisión de Royuela? En caso afirmativo, es conocida la práctica de ingresar a agentes encubiertos en cárceles. 

Santiago, haciéndose el tonto y despistado como se lo ha hecho más de una vez, ¿Es un agente del CNI? ¿Ha estado en prisión un tiempo para hacer el ER más creíble? ¿El ER es su tesis doctoral? ¿Es una operación de servicios de inteligencia? ¿Es Mena el creador del ER?

Dijo Santiago que cuando estuvo en la trena, estuvo en un régimen especial de ir a prisión creo que solo los fines de semana, que entre semana hacía unos trabajos para evitar estar en la cárcel o acudía solo para dormir, no recuerdo.




Debunker dijo:


> @Bimmer dice que, el ER está destinado a normalizar los crímenes y delitos del sistema, en la antiguedad los crímenes se normalizaban a través de un dios que exigía sacrificios humanos, lo del ER cuyo dios son los socialistos no se puede normalizar porque son peores que arrancar el corazón a una persona, y no para que el dios nos bendiga , nos haga ricos con la bendición de las cosechas etc. sino para que 4 mierdas vivan de puta madre, hay que ser infinitamente peor que, un sacerdote azteca sacando en vivo el corazón de alguien, para condenar a un preso 2 meses seguidos a ser violado en manada día y noche hasta volverle loco con el solo propósito de saber donde guardaba el botín de un robo y a saber que crueles muertes les han dado a esos mil sicarios . El ER no se puede normalizar, excepto que estuviéramos viviendo un apocalipsis total y ante tanta desgracia y violencia nadie tuviera sensibilidad ni para el crimen de un hijo, o sea el infierno en el planeta Tierra.




@Debunker A mi si me parece que el ER ya se ha normalizado. Más de 600 vídeos similares hablando de auténticas canalladas con el mismo tono y templanza que quien comenta el tiempo. Más de 600 vídeos en los que un grupo de gente comenta las mismas payasadas y evidencias una y otra vez. 

No me quiero repetir así que pongo un ejemplo real :

Un paciente se muere en una operación muy delicada, y acaba yendo media comisaria de la policía nacional y local al hospital, sí, el paciente era gitano y los familiares fueron a linchar al médico y enfermeros, provocaron varias lesiones leves al personal sanitario y también a algunos policías.

No pido que Santiago haga lo mismo que esa chusma en el hospital pero coño, no me subas 600 vídeos similares hablando de un escándalo con la misma sangre con la que jugamos en casa al parchís, que entre ellos uno de los asesinos es tu hermano, cojones. Mete más energía, más mala hostia, di muchas palabrotas a la vez que lloras y te indignas porque los responsables de ayudarte no lo hacen y por lo tanto cometen delitos penales como el recogido en el art 408 del CP, mete picardía, amenaza con suicidarte en una comisaría o juzgado a la vez que lo grabas en vídeo y subes a youtube, aunque no tengas intención de hacerlo.


Desengáñese de los Royuela compañera de hilo histórico en este foro e internet, como ya le han comentado, el ER está mezclado con mentiras y verdades, y como le digo yo, los Royuela han trabajado y trabajan para y con Mena, siendo este último el creador del ER. ¿Qué casualidad que los Royuela no sean afiliados al PSOE y encima hayan tenido relación con el franquismo y la "ultraderecha, verdad? Cualquiera diría que tiene como finalidad crear crispación en la sociedad y que los de izquierdas miren para otro lado cuando se enteren de quiénes son los denunciantes del ER, provocando así una *normalización del ER.*


----------



## Debunker (25 Sep 2021)

Acabo de oir en el telediario de 13tv que, ha sido desmantelada una red de pornografía infantil, añadían que *las imágenes eran tremendamente duras porque había que sumar a la violencia de las imágenes que, las víctimas eran bebes, *la noticia duró 28 segundos, a mi esas noticias me afectan como no podéis imaginar y como no puedo soportar, me acordé de mi opinión aquí, opinión que no suelo desplegar porque entiendo que no lo cree nadie ni convence a nadie , esto es la lucha actual entre el bien y el mal y al mismo tiempo me acordé de @Bimmer y la teoría de la normalización.

He buscado en google esa noticia y no aparece en ninguna parte, pero sí hay enlaces a ese tipo de noticias enlazadas por todo el mundo occidental, pinché en la última por fecha:

Asalto a la “ciudad de los chicos”, una monstruosa red alemana de pornografía infantil en Internet, de mayo de 2021. 

Los responsables de semejante salvajada, 4 minmundi como siempre y aún a pesar de ello fijaros, dice el artículo, :

" En ese espacio de la Internet profunda, Christian Manfred K., Alexander G. y Andreas G. h*abrían trabajado para ordenar el casi millón de contenidos que manejaba la red en 42.052 categorías.* *Entre ellas figuraban “guardería” o “niños de entre un año y dos años y medio”.*

!un millón de contenidos!* niños de entre un año y dos años!!! !Dios mío! no merecemos la vida por consentir todo esto. *

Y qué ha ocurrido con esos seres infernales? 4 en total, del mismo artículo, 

"Los cuatro detenidos en la operación contra aquella plataforma purgan hoy *condenas que van desde los tres años y diez meses de cárcel hasta nueve años y nueve meses de prisión."

Es decir una condena de mierda, *y asunto cerrado, podéis calcular cuantas víctimas se utilizaron para proporcionar un millón de vídeos de esos actos? 100.000, 200.000 víctimas ? y como esos 4 seres del infierno se las arreglaban para hacerse con tanto niño-a y bebes? Se supone que los contenidos eran de propia producción porque nadie más que esos 4 han sido acusados de ese infierno. Si encima y además este tipo de noticias que, son varias por año a nivel mundial, una media de una al mes, ninguna tiene repercusión en los medios pasan totalmente desapercibidas , casi nadie está enterado, por huevos tiene que existir una trama del gran poder que controle medios y las fuerzas de seguridad y peor a la Justicia y sus mierdas de juzgados y toda la judicatura, y a nivel mundial.

Dios mío! no hay en todo el planeta una criatura más bella, tierna, inocente y asombrosa que un bebé o un niño, no es que los matemos que, también, es que les damos la muerte más horrorosa y larga que, mente humana pueda imaginar. ¿como es posible que un humano pueda hacer algo así? 

Es el único gran delito, peor que el asesinato de 2.000 personas, que al parecer no ha cometido Mena , aunque a saber lo mismo no lo han descubierto todavía. 

Necesitaba echar esto fuera, estoy sola , ahora mismo estoy llorando a moco perdido, me ahoga el dolor , así que perdonad por la pausa en el ER


----------



## Debunker (25 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te cito para no olvidarme de este post, tengo que estudiarlo, es extraño lo retorcida que puede ser la mente humana, así nos va


----------



## Bimmer (25 Sep 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Acabo de oir en el telediario de 13tv que, ha sido desmantelada una red de pornografía infantil, añadían que *las imágenes eran tremendamente duras porque había que sumar a la violencia de las imágenes que, las víctimas eran bebes, *la noticia duró 28 segundos, a mi esas noticias me afectan como no podéis imaginar y como no puedo soportar, me acordé de mi opinión aquí, opinión que no suelo desplegar porque entiendo que no lo cree nadie ni convence a nadie , esto es la lucha actual entre el bien y el mal y al mismo tiempo me acordé de @Bimmer y la teoría de la normalización.
> 
> He buscado en google esa noticia y no aparece en ninguna parte, pero sí hay enlaces a ese tipo de noticias enlazadas por todo el mundo occidental, pinché en la última por fecha:
> 
> ...



Todas estas canalladas tienen que ver con la normalización y con los reyes magos, sí, tiene mucho que ver con la inocencia, cuando pueda lo explico.


Por cierto @javvi , ¿El asesinato de Antonio Herrero tiene que ver con el caso Alcáser? Y en relación con el post que acabo de citar de @Debunker


----------



## Peritta (25 Sep 2021)

La @Debunker me tiene bloqueado más que ignorado y no sé qué dice. Pero 600 vídeos no hay don @Bimmer, habrá cien o ciento y pico. 
O por lo menos que yo haya visto y creo haberlos visto casi todos. 

No exagere con los números que le veo venir, pues estos días ha quedado muy claro que el expediente Royuela no se lee ni en este foro. Que somos cuatro gatos mal contaos, aunque a veces salga algún espontáneo a animar

cosa que se agradece. 

Pero no exagere con los números y ponga los pies en el suelo haga el favor. 

No, si no es mala su teoría. Si se desinfla o se desacredita el expediente Royuela quedaría el Mena exonerado de toda culpa aunque aparecieran las fosas ésas. Entraría a saco en ellas el Arimany Manso y mandará a la doctora Baladía a hacer puñetas, y nos dirá que la cosa data de la guerra civil, aunque aparezca algún reloj digital que no saldrá en ningún informe, y ya tendrán los rojeras su Paracuellos con el que tergiversar la historia y darle la turra a las nuevas generaciones.

Es a por los chiquitines a por quienes van.

Contra los vejetes no, que no pueden. Tenemos memoria. 




@ominae: Ahí va una idea, no sé si algo disparatada. 
Creo que las guerras acaban con los psicópatas más que con los empáticos y por éso aparecen los grandes hombres que se destapan tras los malos tiempos y reconstruyen y tal, y dan origen a los buenos tiempos. 
Y si ahora hay más psicótapas que antaño -o éso me parece a mí- puede que sea por que hace ya mucho tiempo de la última guerra. 

Vamos, que ya va tocando. 
Espero que me pille muerto.

El último que profane las tumbas de los demás.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## ominae (25 Sep 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> @ominae: Ahí va una idea, no sé si algo disparatada.
> Creo que las guerras acaban con los psicópatas más que con los empáticos y por éso aparecen los grandes hombres que se destapan tras los malos tiempos y reconstruyen y tal, y dan origen a los buenos tiempos.
> Y si ahora hay más psicótapas que antaño -o éso me parece a mí- puede que sea por que hace ya mucho tiempo de la última guerra.
> 
> ...



hay gente que dice que es al contrario, en las guerras, al menos en las antiguas, suelen morir los mas valientes y con mas arrojo, los mas nobles, hecho que va pudriendo las sociedades poco a poco. Puede ser un poco lo que le paso a Italia, que de ser la cuna del imperio romano paso a tener fama de cobardia, o a la propia España. Es dificil de saber la verdad.


----------



## Peritta (25 Sep 2021)

ominae dijo:


> hay gente que dice que es al contrario, en las guerras, al menos en las antiguas, suelen morir los mas valientes y con mas arrojo, los mas nobles, hecho que va pudriendo las sociedades poco a poco. Puede ser un poco lo que le paso a Italia, que de ser la cuna del imperio romano paso a tener fama de cobardia, o a la propia España. Es dificil de saber la verdad.



Supongo que habrá psicópatas valientes y psicópatas cobardes. Lo cortés no quita lo valiente, y lo cabrón tampoco. 
Si un psicópata actúa como un valiente ganará prestigio y con él podrá manipular a los demás. Que es en definitiva lo que pretende el psicópata. 

Vamos, que me parece a mí.



Aquí el vídeo de hoy:



___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Calahan (25 Sep 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Otra opinión me merece el ex Juez Presencia de ACOPAD, no me cae bien , no confío en ese tío , de hecho hoy he leído que ha hecho una denuncia, admitida a trámite para anular la sentencia del proces porque un Juez que juzgó estaba jubilado , con una verborrea jurídica impresionante pero sin chicha ni limoná en cuanto a moral o ética, eso sí, si se anula la sentencia , menudo fregao, vamos a tener que indemnizar a los separatistas por meterlos en la cárcel, el Puchi libre como pájaro porque la orden de detención será nula, hay cosas que no se entienden.
> 
> .



Es muy simple. Los líderes independentistas trabajan para España. 

Son los únicos que han parado la independencia dos veces. 
El apoyo a la independencia no sólo es masivo sino que la gente es activa y dispuesta a moverse. 
Informes militares ya han afirmado que ni con el ejército ni con toda la policía incluyendo a los Mossos se podría evitar la derrota tarde o temprano. 
Solo infiltrados podían desvíar y desmoralizar a tanta gente. 

España necesita sacar de la cárcel a sus infiltrados y que puedan volver del exilio. 
Si no lo hacen los siguiente generación de ellos no continuará.
Necesitan, utilizando la psicología inversa, que sus infiltrados parezcan no han traicionado a su pueblo.


----------



## Uritorco (26 Sep 2021)

Cada día es más desmoralizante ver los comentarios en este hilo de los supuestos seguidores del ER, o habrá que decir de los "escépticos" seguidores, por que salvo excepciones, la mayoría destilan cada día una incredulidad mayúscula hacía el ER no disimulada, aderezada con todo tipo de pseudoteorías sobre su origen y legitimidad. Y ello, a pesar de que el propio Santiago lleva año y medio explicando minuto a minuto, y paso por paso, toda la exégesis e intríngulis del mismo, aunque, por cuestiones de prudencia, se guarde todavía algún as en la manga.


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Cada día es más desmoralizante ver los comentarios en este hilo de los supuestos seguidores del ER, o habrá que decir de los "escépticos" seguidores, por que salvo excepciones, la mayoría destilan cada día una incredulidad mayúscula hacía el ER no disimulada, aderezada con todo tipo de pseudoteorías sobre su origen y legitimidad. Y ello, a pesar de que el propio Santiago lleva año y medio explicando minuto a minuto, y paso por paso, toda la exégesis e intríngulis del mismo, aunque, por cuestiones de prudencia, se guarde todavía algún as en la manga.




Asi es Santi, hay mucho hdp en este hilo. Solo quedamos casi tu el prota y yo el apuntador.


----------



## Debunker (26 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Cada día es más desmoralizante ver los comentarios en este hilo de los supuestos seguidores del ER, o habrá que decir de los "escépticos" seguidores, por que salvo excepciones, la mayoría destilan cada día una incredulidad mayúscula hacía el ER no disimulada, aderezada con todo tipo de pseudoteorías sobre su origen y legitimidad. Y ello, a pesar de que el propio Santiago lleva año y medio explicando minuto a minuto, y paso por paso, toda la exégesis e intríngulis del mismo, aunque, por cuestiones de prudencia, se guarde todavía algún as en la manga.



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo , he llegado a la conclusión que este hilo ni denuncia ni apoya el ER, todo lo contrario este hilo está para crear confusión y joder la denuncia del ER, es increíble como la ingeniería de la manipulación funciona y de alucine como las más absurdas pseudoteorías son aceptadas como posibles o reales, no importan que vayan contra la lógica y la razón , contra datos de todos los colores , se inventan una teoría sin prueba alguna que la avale y se acepta , mientras la verdad se destruye y se le piden pruebas imposibles, para muchos de aquí, por no decir casi todos, le pones un vídeo de Mena asesinando una persona y crearán una teoría donde veremos que no era Mena el de vídeo sino Alberto Royuela.


----------



## Peritta (26 Sep 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Asi es Santi, hay mucho hdp en este hilo. Solo quedamos casi tu el prota y yo el apuntador.



¿@Uritorco se llama Santi?.

Qué cosas.

Hasta puede que os conozcáis en persona y muy íntimamente.
No, no lo llevéis todo a la entrepierna, que os veo venir. Lo que digo y me barrunto, es que sois la misma persona. Luego si tenemos los lectores repetidos, puede que aún seamos menos de la mitad de los 50 o 100 usuarios que calculaba yo así, a ojo.





Uritorco dijo:


> Cada día es más desmoralizante ver los comentarios en este hilo de los supuestos seguidores del ER, o habrá que decir de los "escépticos" seguidores, por que salvo excepciones, la mayoría destilan cada día una incredulidad mayúscula hacía el ER no disimulada, aderezada con todo tipo de pseudoteorías sobre su origen y legitimidad. Y ello, a pesar de que el propio Santiago lleva año y medio explicando minuto a minuto, y paso por paso, toda la exégesis e intríngulis del mismo, aunque, por cuestiones de prudencia, se guarde todavía algún as en la manga.



Si me ningunea, no le extrañe que cuente por ahí, en el sitio más inopinado, que anda pidiendo likes como una adolescente.



Es que este asunto me pone de mu mala leche y tengo que insertar algo kawaií o perdería los papeles como el Mena (presuntamente, todo mu presuntamente Romerales y no me mandes a los de telemáticos, que el Expediente Royuela es solo una opinión).

Mire, cada uno tenemos nuestras tragaderas y por ellas cabe, pues lo que cabe, más no.
Además el tío Santi no lleva explicando paso por paso ná, que salta de fechas, cambia de asunto, se cabrea, divaga y, me temo, nos ha mentido.

No es el que tu me mientas, sino el que yo no te haya podido creer, lo que me ha hecho estremecer. (Also Spratch Zaratustra don @Uritorco, ya que le imagino forofo del autor).

Las pseudoteorías no me las creo ni yo porque, joer, las he especulado yo con ayuda de una mesa camilla y una botella de bourbon y sinninguna clase de dato. ¿Cómo me la voy a creer?, es una especulación peliculera como las de don @Bimmer.

Números don Cesare, números, ¿no es don Santi de fisicas?. Pues números.
Queremos ver un inventario.
Cuántos documentos han salido de aquí y cuántos de allá. Despues sieso, si éso quiero decir, veremos el contenido.

No me diga que con todo lo que dicen que tienen no han hecho un inventario. Amos no joda.
________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Cada día es más desmoralizante ver los comentarios en este hilo de los supuestos seguidores del ER, o habrá que decir de los "escépticos" seguidores, por que salvo excepciones, la mayoría destilan cada día una incredulidad mayúscula hacía el ER no disimulada, aderezada con todo tipo de pseudoteorías sobre su origen y legitimidad. Y ello, a pesar de que el propio Santiago lleva año y medio explicando minuto a minuto, y paso por paso, toda la exégesis e intríngulis del mismo, aunque, por cuestiones de prudencia, se guarde todavía algún as en la manga.




Me has recordado a Newtral, por cierto, ¿Usted ha propuesto algo para dar a conocer el ER? Porque yo si, y varias cosas. He sido el único, y eso si que es desmoralizante.

Si, se guarda muchos ases, es como Trump, es un héroe que viene a salvarnos, nos va a dar la manita para cruzar la calle.





Debunker dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo , he llegado a la conclusión que este hilo ni denuncia ni apoya el ER, todo lo contrario este hilo está para crear confusión y joder la denuncia del ER, es increíble como la ingeniería de la manipulación funciona y de alucine como las más absurdas pseudoteorías son aceptadas como posibles o reales, no importan que vayan contra la lógica y la razón , contra datos de todos los colores , se inventan una teoría sin prueba alguna que la avale y se acepta , mientras la verdad se destruye y se le piden pruebas imposibles, para muchos de aquí, por no decir casi todos, le pones un vídeo de Mena asesinando una persona y crearán una teoría donde veremos que no era Mena el de vídeo sino Alberto Royuela.




Santiago Royuela dijo que nos lee y mi pregunta es la siguiente :

¿Por qué no dedica un vídeo sobre el indicio de operación chumi en la actualidad de la que he hablado?

Los agresores que dejaron tetrapléjico de una paliza a este hombre están en libertad y yo he compartido las pruebas en este hilo, son de Barcelona, tatuajes de simbología satánica como el "666", etc.









"Casi me matan y no sé por qué"


Han pasado ya dos meses. Terribles. Dolorosos. Muy duros. El 26 de junio, poco antes de las seis de la madrugada, Antonio García, de 46 años, regresaba a su casa en




www.lavanguardia.com






¿Por qué no dedica un vídeo a ese tema tan serio y relevante pero sí se lo dedica a estas payasadas? :


----------



## Bimmer (26 Sep 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo , he llegado a la conclusión que este hilo ni denuncia ni apoya el ER, todo lo contrario este hilo está para crear confusión y joder la denuncia del ER, es increíble como la ingeniería de la manipulación funciona y de alucine como las más absurdas pseudoteorías son aceptadas como posibles o reales, no importan que vayan contra la lógica y la razón , contra datos de todos los colores , se inventan una teoría sin prueba alguna que la avale y se acepta , mientras la verdad se destruye y se le piden pruebas imposibles, para muchos de aquí, por no decir casi todos, le pones un vídeo de Mena asesinando una persona y crearán una teoría donde veremos que no era Mena el de vídeo sino Alberto Royuela.




El ER lo tienen que denunciar más de 100.000 funcionarios que entre todos suman unos cuantos millones de euros de sueldo público al año, es decir, de robarnos capital al contribuyente, y si no lo hacen cometen varios delitos castigados en el código penal.

De ahí mis sospechas de los Royuela, ¿Por qué no graban las denuncias que dejan del ER en comisarias y comandancias a la vez que lo dicen en voz alta delante de los funcionarios? Poniendo en bandeja que cometan el delito reflejado en el art. 408 del CP.

El ER lo tienen que apoyar todos aquellos que dicen ser periodistas pues es su deber ético y profesional el informar de hechos.


Este hilo tendría que ser el que más páginas y comentarios tendría que tener, pero ante la normalización de lo anormal, la escoria que dirige y administra este foro no se digna ni a fijarlo en chincheta en la página principal.

¿Qué pruebas imposibles se han pedido?


----------



## Uritorco (26 Sep 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿@Uritorco se llama Santi?.
> 
> Qué cosas.



Le informo, Messie, que no me llamo Santi. Es una fantasía socarrona de don Lombroso. Lleva año y medio tomándome por Santi Royuela, y no hay manera de convencerle de lo contrario.

Os dejo con el último vídeo. El protagonista es Bambi-Zapatero. Espionaje de alcoba. Lo de esta gente es algo obsesivo.


----------



## Peritta (26 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> El ER lo tienen que denunciar más de 100.000 funcionarios...



Efectivamente, lleva usté más razón que un sabio. Desde el 11-M los particulares, la gente, El Pueblo dice el demagogo y lo escribe con mayúscula y engola la voz, no pintamos nada monada. La soberanía la ostenta la administración.
Es ella, 17 años después de aquél día histórico, la que mejor responde al _cui prodest_ policial.

Total que si los funcionarios no entran a saco en el expediente Royuela, lo que digamos por aquí va a ser como Juan y Manuela.


¿Que por qué no graban las denuncias que dejan del ER en comisarias y comandancias a la vez que lo dicen en voz alta delante de los funcionarios?.
Ya mandó el Royuela-padre un librito a los juzgados y los repartió por allí. Creo que para el 2006 o así. Incluso los repartía él mismo cada vez que tenía que ir por allí.
Y ésto no es presuntamente sino que del librito hay constancia. De lo que no hay constancia es de que a ninguno de nuestros probos funcionarios del Ministerio de Justicia Judictura se le cayera la cara de vergüenza.

Vamos, que no pasó ná.
Cosa que achaco yo al corporativismo gremial (uno de nuestros mayores males) y al que, supongo, apelarán los masones ésos cada dos por tres.


Sí, he de reconocer que a mí tampoco me gustaría creerme el expediente Royuela. Da mucho susto. Pero es que también da mucha desilusión, mucho desengaño, mucha tristeza y mucho derrotismo.
Lo malo es que aunque fuera falso (que todo fuera un teatro montado por Mena para desacreditarse y salir luego triunfante y airoso de las maledicencias y tal y cual películas y conspiraciones Pascual), la cosa es más descriptiva que un cuadro de Goya.

Total que de momento voy a pensar, como bien dice don Santi que el expediente Royuela es una opinión y que el sargento Ruiz puede ser cualquiera que te diga: cabayero-cabayero.

Fíate de la guardia civil y no corras.

No, no creo que don Santi nos lea don @Bimmer, andará contestando correos, redactando denuncias y querellas, o defendiéndose de la "_denuncia"_ del Arimany Manso, escribiendo los estatutos de la asociación ésa, atendiendo a los patrion, etc y no tendrá tiempo pà ná.
Si alguien le ha pasado alguna posta de las que por aquí publicamos, pues puede que éso haya sido lo que haya leído.

No más, no creo que nos lea regularmente.
_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (27 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Por cierto @javvi , ¿El asesinato de Antonio Herrero tiene que ver con el caso Alcáser? Y en relación con el post que acabo de citar de @Debunker





javvi dijo:


> *CASO 539 ANTONIO HERRERO LIMA. MISIÓN EN MARBELLA.*
> 
> Por supuesto, está mal escrito en la maldita relación de los 800. Antonio Herrero Lima no es Antonio Herrero de Miñón. La confusión puede venir de que Miguel, que no Antonio, Herrero de Miñón (uno de los siete padres de la niña: la del 78) era contertulio en el programa de Antonio Herrero de la *COPE.* Tampoco hay que confundirle con Luis Herrero, otro contertulio que siguió en la COPE, y después en ES RADIO. Antonio Herrero y Luis Herrero no tenían ningún parentesco.
> También está mal el año; es el 98, no el 96.
> ...


----------



## javvi (27 Sep 2021)

Continuación:



javvi dijo:


> *IÑAKI DE JUANA CHAOS. EL ETARRA FACHA Y SU INSONDABLE FAMILIA.*​
> Ya mencionamos a este carnicero en el poste anterior dedicado a los etarras que le hacían favores a *Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado*. Merece la pena pararse un poco más en este sujeto.
> 
> José Ignacio de Juana Chaos, más conocido como Iñaki de Juana Chaos, fue militante de Fuerza Nueva (fundada por el abuelo del autor del relato, citado en otro poste anterior, de los comienzos de Gutiérrez Mellado nada más terminar la Guerra Civil)
> ...


----------



## Debunker (27 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Santiago Royuela dijo que nos lee y mi pregunta es la siguiente :
> 
> ¿Por qué no dedica un vídeo sobre el indicio de operación chumi en la actualidad de la que he hablado?
> 
> ...




Lo tuyo es incoherente, no se cuantas veces has posteado ese caso, se nota que algún vínculo con la víctima tienes que tener para tomártelo tan a pecho, hijo de ese tipo de agresiones hay todos los días , el ER no está creado para defender esos delitos cometidos por la población , sería un caos que además los que tienen que denunciar son los medios porque se cometen delante de la población en vivo, directo y grabado. O denúncialo tu mismo abre un canal en youtube, abre hilo aquí mismo dirigido a eso en exclusiva, etc. 

Oye, también puedes denunciarlo en ACODAP que es una organización para denunciar todas las prevaricaciones de la Justicia.

Sobre las pruebas imposibles que pedís del ER, si no os basta con 38.000 notas escritas de puño y letra por Mena, supongo que queréis vídeos ejecutando los crímenes , aún así lo negaréis y diréis que es una película con actores.


----------



## Bimmer (27 Sep 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Efectivamente, lleva usté más razón que un sabio. Desde el 11-M los particulares, la gente, El Pueblo dice el demagogo y lo escribe con mayúscula y engola la voz, no pintamos nada monada. La soberanía la ostenta la administración.
> Es ella, 17 años después de aquél día histórico, la que mejor responde al _cui prodest_ policial.
> 
> Total que si los funcionarios no entran a saco en el expediente Royuela, lo que digamos por aquí va a ser como Juan y Manuela.
> ...




Bueno, el caso es que Santiago dijo que nos lee, el cuánto nadie lo puede saber. En el resto completamente de acuerdo con usted.




javvi dijo:


> *CASO 539 ANTONIO HERRERO LIMA. MISIÓN EN MARBELLA.*
> 
> Por supuesto, está mal escrito en la maldita relación de los 800. Antonio Herrero Lima no es Antonio Herrero de Miñón. La confusión puede venir de que Miguel, que no Antonio, Herrero de Miñón (uno de los siete padres de la niña: la del 78) era contertulio en el programa de Antonio Herrero de la *COPE.* Tampoco hay que confundirle con Luis Herrero, otro contertulio que siguió en la COPE, y después en ES RADIO. Antonio Herrero y Luis Herrero no tenían ningún parentesco.
> También está mal el año; es el 98, no el 96.
> ...




Tremendo, muchas gracias, sabía que escribió sobre Antonio Herrero pero no lo encontraba.




Debunker dijo:


> se nota que algún vínculo con la víctima tienes que tener para tomártelo tan a pecho, hijo de ese tipo de agresiones hay todos los días





¿Se da cuenta de lo que acaba de hacer diciendo eso? Me acabas de dar la razón a mi y a mi teoría de la normalización de los crímenes, pero por completo, menuda frase, "para tomártelo tan a pecho", "de ese tipo de agresiones hay todos los días".

Tenemos normalizados semejantes crímenes e injusticias, algunos más que otros, a la vista está..., que ya ni nos indignan.


Revise ese caso que digo porque no se ha enterado de nada, ese caso es un indicio muy consistente de una "operación chumi" en la actualidad, por eso es anormal que Santiago que nos lee, no lo aproveche y no lo saque en su canal e investigue con ACODAP y toda la tropa.

Pero para estas paridas si que saca vídeo en su canal :





¿Por qué?


Suposiciones hay muchas y yo ya he soltado varias, que Mena sea el creador del ER, que los Royuela colaboran con Mena, que son del CNI y esto es un estudio de ingeniería social, quién sabe, también pueden ser una familia ejemplar y heroica que vienen a darnos la manita a todos y a salvarnos del mal ya no solo de España sino del mundo entero.


Usted si quiere siga siendo grupi de los Royuela y bloquea a todo aquél que opine distinto a ti, hasta que se quede sola en este hilo leyendo solo lo que usted misma comenta, yo seguiré soltando "psuedo teorías disparatadas" que de tantas igual alguna acierto o entre la suma de un poco de cada una acierto, si no me quiere leer, ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer, pero una cosa por favor, entérese de lo que lee, lo de esos criminales que le hicieron esa canallada a Antonio García es un hilo del que tirarían los Royuela si fueran de fiar y si de verdad quisieran hacer justicia.


Y si opina lo contrario, me gustaría que lo argumente y decirme en qué me equivoco, un saludo.


----------



## Bimmer (27 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *CASO 539 ANTONIO HERRERO LIMA. MISIÓN EN MARBELLA.*
> 
> Por supuesto, está mal escrito en la maldita relación de los 800. Antonio Herrero Lima no es Antonio Herrero de Miñón. La confusión puede venir de que Miguel, que no Antonio, Herrero de Miñón (uno de los siete padres de la niña: la del 78) era contertulio en el programa de Antonio Herrero de la *COPE.* Tampoco hay que confundirle con Luis Herrero, otro contertulio que siguió en la COPE, y después en ES RADIO. Antonio Herrero y Luis Herrero no tenían ningún parentesco.
> También está mal el año; es el 98, no el 96.
> ...




Eso de la imagen que le compartí en el que dice la relación del Clan de la Moraleja con 150 niñas desaparecidas, ¿Podría usted dar con algo relacionado a eso? Si le puedo echar una mano, cuente conmigo.


Por cierto, en uno de los tantos vídeos de los Royuela...  y que ya no sé en qué vídeo estaba ese comentario, decía :


Que hay un chalet en Madrid, retirado y aislado en el que han sido vistos políticos famosos.


He mirado y se encuentra a media hora en coche de la Moraleja, está en Manzanares el Real, el del comentario dijo que el chalet está aislado y enfrente del embalse, por lo que todo apunta a que se trate de este sitio que adjunto, o por ahí cerca ya que hay otra construcción a unos metros a la izquierda, casualmente no se puede ver por "street view", solo se puede ver desde arriba y se aprecia un gran terreno el cual tiene una gran parte del embalse a su disposición.









40°43'00.0"N 3°50'05.4"W · Manzanares el Real, Madrid


Manzanares el Real, Madrid




www.google.com


----------



## Bimmer (27 Sep 2021)

"¿Por qué hay tanto empeño en despejar toda sospecha sobre este caso precisamente ahora? No tengo datos para pronunciarme, pero he leído “La Ilustre Degeneración” de Luisa Isabel Alvarez de Toledo, duquesa de Medina Sidonia. Es sabido que ella apoyó muy significativamente a los investigadores no oficiales en su versión alternativa y curiosamente cuenta en su novela un caso similar."

Es de un comentario de esta noticia :









Un millón de euros por las cintas del crimen de Alcàsser (que nadie va a cobrar nunca)


¿Cómo surgió la teoría (falsa) de que las niñas de Alcásser fueron asesinadas por hombres poderosos en una 'snuff movie'? Historia oculta de una venganza y un oportunista




www.elconfidencial.com






Aquí el libro de la duquesa :



http://www.papelesdesociedad.info/IMG/pdf/la-ilustre-degeneracion.pdf


----------



## skan (27 Sep 2021)

¿Los partidos independentistas también han tenido que ver o sólo el PSOE?


----------



## Debunker (27 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Se da cuenta de lo que acaba de hacer diciendo eso? Me acabas de dar la razón a mi y a mi teoría de la normalización de los crímenes, pero por completo, menuda frase, "para tomártelo tan a pecho", "de ese tipo de agresiones hay todos los días".
> 
> Tenemos normalizados semejantes crímenes e injusticias, algunos más que otros, a la vista está..., que ya ni nos indignan.
> 
> ...




Las palizas y peleas en las calles son el pan nuestro de cada día, aquí mismo en Burbuja encuentras todos los días noticias nuevas sobre agresiones violentas, asesinatos, robos etc. pero los delincuentes son la población y los políticos los que legislan y los jueces los que aplican la ley pero los delitos los comete la población y claro está lo que hacen los políticos nos perjudica o beneficia a la población, lo que hace la población es su responsabilidad y el reo de delito es el que lo comete, de una sociedad violenta y loca del coño es lo que se puede esperar, así que denuncia a esta sociedad , haz algo para que cambie, pero insistir que el ER se dedique a esas cosas es de risa, pídelo a todos los youtubers y periodistas que denuncian delitos , pídelo a los foreros de burbuja, hazte youtuber y denuncia, denuncia en las sedes de los partidos etc. ¿`pero por qué razón tienen los Royuelas que luchar tu batalla? , es tan absurdo que, sinceramente creo que te estás cachondeado de todos nosotros.

te empeñas en decir que, la agresión sufrida por Antonio García es una operación chumi , pero vamos a ver, la operación chumi consistía en quitar del medio, eliminarlos, a confidentes y criminales a las órdenes de Mena para borrar huellas y testigos y el tal A. García tiene un curriculum super paco con madre incluída , con 46 años por fín consigue un puesto de trabajo de cocinero con un contrato por un año, vamos que ese pobre hombre no se le puede uno imaginar siendo un delincuente criminal al servicio de Mena o alguien similar, ese hombre tuvo la mala suerte de estar en el lugar equivocado a la hora equivocada y los que le atacan y le apalizan tenían 20 años , es de manual de lo que pasa todos los días y suerte tuvo que no le mataran.

Está sociedad está como está y claro lo "normaliza" todo como la pornografía infantil con millones de víctimas anuales, y a partir de ahí la "normalización" de la agresión sufrida por A. García es pecata minuta cuando normalizamos cosas como estas.


----------



## Tigershark (27 Sep 2021)

Debunker por favor quita eso que poto..

Sobre el último vídeo ¿quién pensais que es el invitado sorpresa?


----------



## Uritorco (27 Sep 2021)

skan dijo:


> ¿Los partidos independentistas también han tenido que ver o sólo el PSOE?



Al margen del PSOE, aparecen también ERC y HB. Estos últimos vinculados al tráfico de drogas y cuentas multimillonarias con la red del fiscal Mena. ETA tomaría el relevo. Te dejo una muestra. Escúchalo entero.


----------



## Bbuscandojusticia (27 Sep 2021)

Por favor, quién apoyaría sacar un librito sobre lo básico del expediente Royuela, para difundirlo? Es una idea q no dejo de pensar 
Quién apoyaría?


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Sep 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Al margen del PSOE, aparecen también ERC y HB. Estos últimos vinculados al tráfico de drogas y cuentas multimillonarias con la red del fiscal Mena. ETA tomaría el relevo. Te dejo una muestra. Escúchalo entero.




Santi no me pongas julapas que me han tocado varios en mi clase y encima uno de pareja para un trabajo que ha empezado a mandarme mariconadas via telegram hasta que le he dicho "mariconadas las justas" que soy facha.


----------



## javvi (28 Sep 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Debunker por favor quita eso que poto..
> 
> Sobre el último vídeo ¿quién pensais que es el invitado sorpresa?



El que se ve nada más hacer ese anuncio y antes de aparecer las notas. Lo que representa lo puesto en la cabeza del peón.


----------



## javvi (28 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Eso de la imagen que le compartí en el que dice la relación del Clan de la Moraleja con 150 niñas desaparecidas, ¿Podría usted dar con algo relacionado a eso? Si le puedo echar una mano, cuente conmigo.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, en uno de los tantos vídeos de los Royuela...  y que ya no sé en qué vídeo estaba ese comentario, decía :
> ...



Buen sitio: entre El Pardo, La Moraleja (Alcobendas/San Sebastián de los Reyes) y el campo de tiro del ejército en el término municipal de Manzanares del Real.


----------



## javvi (28 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> "¿Por qué hay tanto empeño en despejar toda sospecha sobre este caso precisamente ahora? No tengo datos para pronunciarme, pero he leído “La Ilustre Degeneración” de Luisa Isabel Alvarez de Toledo, duquesa de Medina Sidonia. Es sabido que ella apoyó muy significativamente a los investigadores no oficiales en su versión alternativa y curiosamente cuenta en su novela un caso similar."
> 
> Es de un comentario de esta noticia :
> 
> ...



Tengo por ahí un boceto de los paralelismos entre la novela de la duquesa y el ER. Al final no lo posteé. Desde luego que hay pasajes que encajan perfectamente en este hilo.


----------



## Debunker (28 Sep 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Debunker por favor quita eso que poto..
> 
> Sobre el último vídeo ¿quién pensais que es el invitado sorpresa?



Hay cosas peores, que hemos "normalizado" y por lo mismo tenemos lo que tenemos, una sociedad esquizofrénica que ni sabe por donde va ni a donde va. ¿alguién protesta?, mientras hay cientos de miles de víctimas de niños-as de la pornografía infantil , gastamos 495 millones de € anuales en el ministerio de la igualdad para promocionar y apoyar esas basuras con sus víctimas, a saber que será de ese niño-a que nazca de ese hombre-mujer después de la hormonación de esa madre y lo que sufrirá ese niño-a a lo largo de su vida por tener una madre así , lo que no queremos ver lo escondemos bajo la alfombra.


----------



## Tigershark (28 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> El que se ve nada más hacer ese anuncio y antes de aparecer las notas. Lo que representa lo puesto en la cabeza del peón.



Tambien he pensado en el mismo jeje , me parece que lo vamos a pasar muy bien..aunque sufro por los royuela y su seguirdad.


----------



## Tigershark (28 Sep 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Hay cosas peores, que hemos "normalizado" y por lo mismo tenemos lo que tenemos, una sociedad esquizofrénica que ni sabe por donde va ni a donde va. ¿alguién protesta?, mientras hay cientos de miles de víctimas de niños-as de la pornografía infantil , gastamos 495 millones de € anuales en el ministerio de la igualdad para promocionar y apoyar esas basuras con sus víctimas, a saber que será de ese niño-a que nazca de ese hombre-mujer después de la hormonación de esa madre y lo que sufrirá ese niño-a a lo largo de su vida por tener una madre así , lo que no queremos ver lo escondemos bajo la alfombra.



vale gracias pues al ignore ..hasta que pase la página.


----------



## Bimmer (28 Sep 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Las palizas y peleas en las calles son el pan nuestro de cada día, aquí mismo en Burbuja encuentras todos los días noticias nuevas sobre agresiones violentas, asesinatos, robos etc. pero los delincuentes son la población y los políticos los que legislan y los jueces los que aplican la ley pero los delitos los comete la población y claro está lo que hacen los políticos nos perjudica o beneficia a la población, lo que hace la población es su responsabilidad y el reo de delito es el que lo comete, de una sociedad violenta y loca del coño es lo que se puede esperar, así que denuncia a esta sociedad , haz algo para que cambie, pero insistir que el ER se dedique a esas cosas es de risa, pídelo a todos los youtubers y periodistas que denuncian delitos , pídelo a los foreros de burbuja, hazte youtuber y denuncia, denuncia en las sedes de los partidos etc. ¿`pero por qué razón tienen los Royuelas que luchar tu batalla? , es tan absurdo que, sinceramente creo que te estás cachondeado de todos nosotros.
> 
> te empeñas en decir que, la agresión sufrida por Antonio García es una operación chumi , pero vamos a ver, la operación chumi consistía en quitar del medio, eliminarlos, a confidentes y criminales a las órdenes de Mena para borrar huellas y testigos y el tal A. García tiene un curriculum super paco con madre incluída , con 46 años por fín consigue un puesto de trabajo de cocinero con un contrato por un año, vamos que ese pobre hombre no se le puede uno imaginar siendo un delincuente criminal al servicio de Mena o alguien similar, ese hombre tuvo la mala suerte de estar en el lugar equivocado a la hora equivocada y los que le atacan y le apalizan tenían 20 años , es de manual de lo que pasa todos los días y suerte tuvo que no le mataran.
> 
> ...




Señora, usted no se ha enterado de nada de lo que he dicho, pero nada es nada, y encima le dejan un "zhanks", el que se lo deja tampoco se ha enterado de nada, que mínimo que leer los post de alguien antes de entrar a debatir, y no tergiverse, por lo que más quiera.


No sé si me está vacilando y usa esto como pasatiempo para entretenerse, dudo ya de sus intenciones, es imposible malinterpretar mis mensajes sobre el caso de Antonio García y usted lo ha hecho. ¿Cómo? Porque es difícil hacerlo sin mala intención.


Antes de publicar este mensaje me ha dado por mirar y usted misma me dejó un zhanks en este mensaje que adjunto del caso Antonio García  . Espero que no se lo leyera porque de lo contrario o le falla la memoria o es un troll que viene a tocar las pelotas :




Bimmer dijo:


> @calopez Dicen que es usted el dueño y/o administrador del foro.
> 
> Podría explicarnos por qué este hilo no tiene chincheta? En este hilo se ha compartido una prueba de corrupción en la fiscalía de Cataluña que tiene su relación con el ER, más concretamente con la "operación chumi".
> 
> ...








Debunker dijo:


> Hay cosas peores, que hemos "normalizado" y por lo mismo tenemos lo que tenemos, una sociedad esquizofrénica que ni sabe por donde va ni a donde va. ¿alguién protesta?, mientras hay cientos de miles de víctimas de niños-as de la pornografía infantil , gastamos 495 millones de € anuales en el ministerio de la igualdad para promocionar y apoyar esas basuras con sus víctimas, a saber que será de ese niño-a que nazca de ese hombre-mujer después de la hormonación de esa madre y lo que sufrirá ese niño-a a lo largo de su vida por tener una madre así , lo que no queremos ver lo escondemos bajo la alfombra.




Dije : "normalización de los crímenes e injusticias".

En el momento que dices que hay cosas peores, ya normalizas otros crímenes e injusticias. ¿No lo ve?




Debunker dijo:


> Las palizas y peleas en las calles son el pan nuestro de cada día



No hace más que darme la razón a la teoría de la normalización.


Y ahora, si ha recordado el mensaje al que me dio un "zhanks" sobre el caso de Antonio García, le repito la pregunta :

¿Por qué los Royuela no tiran de ese hilo y lo sacan en su canal aunque sea dedicando un vídeo? Cuando sí dedican vídeos a paridas como esta :


----------



## Bimmer (28 Sep 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Sobre el último vídeo ¿quién pensais que es el invitado sorpresa?




¿Soy el único que lo ve? ¿Esto es gran hermano, sálvame deluxe o qué cojones es esto?

No os dais cuenta de que los Royuela han hecho del mayor escándalo y trama criminal conocido en España, algo dicharachero de lo que hablar cual maruja con rulos en la cabeza. ¿No?

+ Marisa ponga el canal de Royuela el jueves! Que va un invitado sorpresa!


-Aaaah, voy voy!.


----------



## Bimmer (28 Sep 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Tengo por ahí un boceto de los paralelismos entre la novela de la duquesa y el ER. Al final no lo posteé. Desde luego que hay pasajes que encajan perfectamente en este hilo.



Vaya, cuando yo voy, usted ha ido y vuelto veinte veces, qué grande. 




javvi dijo:


> Buen sitio: entre El Pardo, La Moraleja (Alcobendas/San Sebastián de los Reyes) y el campo de tiro del ejército en el término municipal de Manzanares del Real.



Es probable que sea ese chalet al que se refería un comentario del vídeo.


----------



## Debunker (29 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Señora, usted no se ha enterado de nada de lo que he dicho, pero nada es nada, y encima le dejan un "zhanks", el que se lo deja tampoco se ha enterado de nada, que mínimo que leer los post de alguien antes de entrar a debatir, y no tergiverse, por lo que más quiera.
> 
> 
> No sé si me está vacilando y usa esto como pasatiempo para entretenerse, dudo ya de sus intenciones, es imposible malinterpretar mis mensajes sobre el caso de Antonio García y usted lo ha hecho. ¿Cómo? Porque es difícil hacerlo sin mala intención.
> ...




Mira Bimmer , creo que esto en una conversación de besugos, te cuento mis experiencias con la Justicia estos últimos 4 años, si te contara la que tuve en 1990 , no lo creérias , no la voy a contar ni nunca lo haré porque solo su recuerdo me da pánico. 

Hace 4-5 años, mi nieto con 15 años se encontraba en una tienda de esas de 24 horas sobre las 16 horas, dos adolescentes se acercan a él y le propinan unos puñetazos, mi nieto consigue zafarse y sale huyendo de la tienda, pero en la salida hay dos jóvenes que le paran en impiden huir , los que quedaron en la tienda salen y entre 4 , en plena calle, en pleno día, en la acera, a la puerta de la tienda 24 horas, le propinan una paliza bestial por la que mi nieto estuvo 10 días en el hospital y un par de meses de recuperación porque le rompieron costillas, un brazo y el tobillo de un pie y múltiples contusiones internas, mi nieto no tenía ni idea de quien eran los agresores, se supone que lo hicieron para robarle el movil y el dinero que llevaba, pero todo fue grabado por la cámara de la tienda y los identificaron , uno de ellos tenía 20 años, otro 18 y los otros dos 15, al de 20 años le echaron una condena de 1 año y algún mes que no recuerdo, naturalmente no cumplió ni un día, ni tan siquiera un día en un calabozo de la policía, el de 18 años fue condenado a 6 meses de servicio social comunitario, no hizo ni un mísero día, los otros dos, menores de 15 años, fueron condenados a multa a pagar por los padres que, declarados insolvente no pagaron ni un € , pero ahí no quedó la historia, una vez mi nieto se medio recuperó y comenzó a salir a la calle , se encontró con las 4 hdp que, le asediaron y le amenazaron de muerte por haber denunciado la terrible agresión que sufrió, para hacer breve la historia , mi hija, madre de mi nieto, se cambió de casa, calle y barrio y mi nieto no pudo pisar más el barrio donde había nacido y crecido para evitar encontrarse con esos mal nacidos. De hecho esta historia la he contado en burbuja pero a saber donde estará. 

2) Mi hija, la de la historia anterior, trabaja en eventos y lleva un equipo de una 15-20 personas que hacen el espectáculo y viajan por toda España , durante el verano es demencial porque según terminan un espectáculo , recogen bártulos y viajan de inmediato a otro lugar sea a 500 kms o 50 con vuelta a casa por solo un día o menos a la seman, mi hija cobra esos espectáculos casi siempre en cash y al final de mes paga al equipo , por lo que mi hija , por falta de tiempo, acumula ese dinero en su casa por un mes en una caja fuerte, mi nieto que es tonto del culo, hace fiestas con sus amigos en casa porque mi hija no está, solo está él y como es tonto del culo, un día para presumir le dice a sus "amigos" que su madre tiene 20.000 € guardados en casa , encima hasta les enseña la caja fuerte, resultado uno de ellos invita a mi nieto a su casa, le distraen y les roban las llaves de casa de las que hacen copia, mi nieto no se entera de una papa, resumiendo entran en casa de mi hija y se llevan la caja con 18.000 € y pico, la policía investiga el caso y da con los culpables, llevados a juicio , son insolventes, el dinero se lo han gastado y ni pagan ni cumplen un día entre rejas, no queda ahí la historia , hace tan solo 3 meses , uno de los ladrones se encuentra con mi nieto y ese ladrón le dice a los que le acompañaban , "mirad ese es el pringao al que robamos a su madre", mi nieto le oye y se abalanza contra él llamándole ladrón , pero no pudo ni darle un puñetazo porque los que acompañaban al ladrón sujetaron a mi nieto y lo impidieron, el ladrón ha hecho una denuncia por agresiones a mi nieto, cuyo juicio se celebrará en noviembre gracias a que pudimos aplazarlo porque nos dieron solo una semana de notificación de la denuncia y emplazamiento del juicio sin darnos tiempo para preparar defensa alguna. Como la injusticia y no la justicia es lo que impera , no espero justicia en ese juicio, es eso, "de encima de cornudo apaleado"

Este otro, también lo relaté en Burbuja, pero como si hubiera ocurrido a otro y no a mí, pero me ocurrió a mí, fumo marihuana desde hace más de 50 años, no solía ir a comprarla a los parkes del menudeo, primero porque mi apariencia no daba confianza al camello y por otro
lado porque te sableaban en precio y calidad, la conseguía de una asociación del cánnabis , la primera de toda España, hasta que comencé a sembrar mis plantas para mi hija, la relatada anteriormente y para mi consumo, sembraba unas 6-8 plantas al año de exterior , un día llega la GC a mi puerta y me dicen tener constancia de que tengo plantas de maría, les cedo el paso y yo misma les conduzco donde tengo las plantas, 8 plantas en total, me detienen y siguen todo el protocolo como si yo fuera una mafiosa de las drogas, o sea fotos, huellas etc. al cabo de un par de meses recibo notificación de la denuncia hecha por la GC contra mí, por posesión de maría, en la denuncia pone que me requisaron 48 plantas de maría, me asusto y entro en pánico porque me di cuenta que había sido elegida como cabeza de turco, recurro a la asociación de cannabis para que me informen del mejor abogado en mi provincia sobre este tema, me recomiendan uno y según me comentan ese abogado gana todos los juicios sobre la posesión de maría, en la primera entrevista que tengo con ese bufete yo solo quería que me defendiera de la mentira de la GC y la probaran, me dicen que no me preocupe y que deje todo en sus manos, dos años más tarde me citan para la celebración del juicio con solo una semana de antelación, llamo al abogado y me dice que lo tiene todo controlado , ni tan siquiera era necesario una entrevista con él. 

Llega el día del juicio, los agentes de la GC que me detuvieron con la maría, allí presentes, mi hija, el presidente o lo que sea de la asociación de cánnabis, el abogado y yo, a las puertas de la sala, esperando a ser llamados a declarar, el abogado se dirige a mí en ese corrillo y me dice ¿cuanto estarías dispuesta a pagar por salir de aquí sin cargos, sin multas, sin historial delictivo, como si no hubiera ocurrido nada?, ¿cuanto por salir con multa sin más? Me quedé perpleja y sin reacción, el abogado me dice que no haga el tonto que, si puedo pagar es lo más inteligente que, me podía caer una condena de 30 meses de cárcel y que dependiendo del juez , había la posibilidad de cumplir la condena pese a mi edad y bla, bla, bla, es mi hija quien reacciona y le dice que pagaremos, a continuación el abogado entra a la sala, 10 minutos después me llaman a mí, cuando entro, después de identificarme me leen la denuncia de la GC, ni una sola pregunta , ya puede abandonar la sala , me dijeron y ahí terminó todo en menos de 5 minutos , un año me tiré pagando a plazos una injusticia del copón. Por lo visto ese abogado ganaba todos los juicios, claro que los ganaba, los compraba. 


Lo del ER es otra cosa muy distinta de donde emergen estas otras injusticias que sufrimos la población porque todo está corrompido, el ER se parece al caso que sufrí en 1990 por meter la narices donde no debía, al final lo inteligente, si estimas tu vida, es pasar hasta el culo, pero si hay alguien como los Royuelas que a pesar de los pesares se atreven , no seré yo quien me ponga en contra de ellos y mucho menos por una sola víctima de los millones que hay como es A.García , esta sociedad no tiene valores, ha llegado a la esquizofrenia absoluta y entre esquizofrénicos como son los que propinaron la paliza a A. García o a mi nieto que con 16 años estuvo en peligro de palmarla y tuvo que cambiar de casa y de barrio amenazado de muerte, no hay justicia , somos prescindibles y no merecemos la atención de los togados, es una puta mierda todo elevado a la mil potencia. 

Bimmer de verdad dejemos este debate, para tí la perra gorda, como se decía en mi niñez, si eres realmente honesto en este tema , profundiza más en el ER y apóyalo , no distráigas a los seguidores del ER con esos rocambolescos argumentos, por mucho que te duela lo que le hayan hecho a A.García , espero que más foreros te expliquen que lo de A. García no tiene nada que ver con operación chumi ni nada que se le parezca, excepto que tu sepas que era un sicario-criminal del gran poder recibiendo su recompensa.


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Sep 2021)

De hoy, encontrado de puñetera casualidad:









"Expediente Royuela" - Kepa Tamames |


La opinión de Kepa Tamames, colaborador habitual de euskalnews.com y Presidente de ATEA (Asociación para un trato Ético con los Animales) Si queréis que publiquemos vuestros artículos de opinión, tanto en euskera como en castellano, podéis enviarlos a info@euskalnews.com EXPEDIENTE...




euskalnews.com





no puedo pegar el texto porque supongo que la pagina deshabilita ciertas funciones mediante scripts


----------



## Tigershark (29 Sep 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que lo ve? ¿Esto es gran hermano, sálvame deluxe o qué cojones es esto?
> 
> No os dais cuenta de que los Royuela han hecho del mayor escándalo y trama criminal conocido en España, algo dicharachero de lo que hablar cual maruja con rulos en la cabeza. ¿No?
> 
> ...



Solamente era una expresión digamos divertida ,creía que hablaba para personas inteligentes , mis disculpas.


----------



## Agonías (30 Sep 2021)

¿Qué tramáis, morenos?


----------



## Debunker (30 Sep 2021)

*Escalofriante confesión del juez que denunció a Margarita Robles: «Me encarcelan para matarme»*

Los titulares siempre son muy explosivos, realmente lo que dice Presencia es, "me encarcelan para matarme civilmente"

" El decano de los juzgados de Talavera, Fernando Presencia, tiene que cumplir prisión por no abonar 3.600 euros 
.

Tengo muy claro que esto que me está pasando es una represalia para neutralizar a *ACODAP* [*Asociación contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública*, que fundó y preside]. Quieren que entre en prisión para matarme civilmente. Lo ve hasta un ciego», afirma *Fernando Presencia*, magistrado y juez decano de Talavera.

Presencia hace estas declaraciones en el final de su particular cuenta atrás porque los tres magistrados de la Sala de lo Civil y Penal del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Castilla-La Mancha –*Eduardo Salinas*, *Jesús Martínez-Escribano* y *Carmen Piqueras*–, quienes conformaron el tribunal que lo condenó el 23 de mayo de 2016 por un delito de prevaricación, han ordenado que entre en prisión el 9 de octubre próximo para pasar los próximos seis meses tras las rejas.

La sentencia que dictaron llevaba aparejada, además de la pérdida de su condición de magistrado, “la *pena de doce meses de multa con una cuota de 10 euros por día*, con un día de privación de libertad por cada dos cuotas no pagadas”,* 3.600 euros*.

El problema es que *Presencia no tiene ingresos* y la única propiedad a embargar es un vehículo que no es del todo suyo sino que es propiedad de la sociedad de gananciales que tenía con su anterior esposa.

Dada su situación económica –»peor que la que tenía en 2016″, asegura–, el exmagistrado planteó al tribunal una modificación del importe de las cuotas y los plazos para su pago.

«*Mi situación es de completa insolvencia*. No ingreso nada. Los funcionarios, cuando dejamos de serlo, no tenemos derecho al paro porque no pagamos por esa contingencia», explica.

Un mes más tarde de hacer ese planteamiento al tribunal, losmagistrados dictaron un auto rechazando su petición. «Ante la falta de pago de la multa se está en el caso previsto en la sentencia ejecutada que, para el incumplimiento de la pena de doce meses de multa por el condenado, le impuso un día de privación de libertad por cada dos cuotas no pagadas. En consecuencia, hay que ordenar el ingreso en prisión del condenado para ejecutar dicha pena», dice el auto de 24 de septiembre.

A esto se añade un procedimiento vivo, en los Juzgados de Talavera, por el que se pretende el desahucio del piso en el que habita con su segunda esposa y sus cuatro hijos, de 5, 4, 2 y 1 año.

*Presencia* asegura que sigue siendo juez porque «el Reglamento de la carrera judicial dice que el cese debe publicarse en el BOE explicando la resolución. No se acordó mi cese en ninguna de las dos sentencias. No se ha publicado dicho cese, por lo tanto, a todos los efectos sigo siendo magistrado en los Juzgados de Talavera de la Reina».

A su juicio, todo este procedimiento es altamente irregular. «Me querellé contra los miembros de este tribunal que me quiere mandar a la cárcel porque formaron parte de los tribunales que me condenaron la primera y la segunda vez», relata.

«Y ahora pretenden meterme en la cárcel, lo repito: para matarme civilmente y para callar a *ACODAP*. Esa es la realidad y no hay otra», concluye.









Escalofriante confesión del juez que denunció a Margarita Robles: "Me encarcelan para matarme" - Periodista Digital


«Tengo muy claro que esto que me está pasando es una represalia para neutralizar a ACODAP [Asociación contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública, que fundó y preside]. Quieren que entre en prisión para matarme civilmente. Lo ve hasta un ciego», afirma Fernando Presencia, magistrado y...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## Bimmer (30 Sep 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> pero vamos a ver, la operación chumi consistía en quitar del medio, eliminarlos, a confidentes y criminales a las órdenes de Mena para borrar huellas y testigos y* el tal A. García* tiene un curriculum super paco con madre incluída , con 46 años por fín consigue un puesto de trabajo de cocinero con un contrato por un año, *vamos que ese pobre hombre no se le puede uno imaginar siendo un delincuente criminal al servicio de Mena o alguien similar*,





Bimmer dijo:


> *Estamos hablando de que tres criminales que han cometido un delito de lesiones graves, dejando a la víctima (Antonio García), con tetraplejia incompleta y más de un 70% de discapacidad*, solo han estado en prisión provisional un año y medio de los dos años más prorroga que se suponían que debían estar, y de que las noticias de los periódicos sobre la supuesta condena contradicen a las pruebas en libertad que han mostrado los agresores en la actualidad.
> 
> 
> Para más inri, los agresores, tras la brutal agresión y salida antes de tiempo de prisión provisional, han mostrado en fotos simbología satánica con la misma pose con la mano y con un mismo tatuaje al menos dos de los tres, se trata de un "666", uno lo tiene en la barriga y el otro en el muslo.






Bimmer dijo:


> Ante el nivel tan brutal de violencia y sadismo de *los tres criminales* que menciono en el caso de Antonio García, los cuales se mofaron de la agresión horas después por WhatsApp y en el juicio tuvieron la miseria moral de decir que fue en defensa propia pese a que en las imágenes del vídeo se ve la brutal paliza en superioridad numérica y atacando por la espalda y en un espacio pequeño sin escapatoria como un vagón de tren.
> 
> Ante esos hechos expuestos, y tratándose de que el suceso se produjo en Barcelona y los agresores son de Barcelona, y de que el caso se ha juzgado en Barcelona, *NO ES DESCABELLADO SUPONER QUE ESOS CRIMINALES ESTÁN CONTRATADOS POR LA FISCALIA DE CATALUÑA PARA REALIZAR SICARIATO, *con el mismo modus operandi que en la etapa del ex fiscal Mena y su "operación chumi".






Debunker dijo:


> espero que más foreros te expliquen que lo de* A. García* no tiene nada que ver con operación chumi ni nada que se le parezca, excepto que tu sepas que *era un sicario-criminal del gran poder recibiendo su recompensa*




Una segunda vez en el mismo post para ver si de esta manera queda claro :




Bimmer dijo:


> Estamos hablando de que *tres criminales que han cometido un delito de lesiones graves, dejando a la víctima (Antonio García), con tetraplejia incompleta y más de un 70% de discapacidad*, solo han estado en prisión provisional un año y medio de los dos años más prorroga que se suponían que debían estar, y de que las noticias de los periódicos sobre la supuesta condena contradicen a las pruebas en libertad que han mostrado los agresores en la actualidad.
> 
> 
> Para más inri, los agresores, tras la brutal agresión y salida antes de tiempo de prisión provisional, han mostrado en fotos simbología satánica con la misma pose con la mano y con un mismo tatuaje al menos dos de los tres, se trata de un "666", uno lo tiene en la barriga y el otro en el muslo.






Bimmer dijo:


> Ante el nivel tan brutal de violencia y sadismo de los tres criminales que menciono en el caso de Antonio García, los cuales se mofaron de la agresión horas después por WhatsApp y en el juicio tuvieron la miseria moral de decir que fue en defensa propia pese a que en las imágenes del vídeo se ve la brutal paliza en superioridad numérica y atacando por la espalda y en un espacio pequeño sin escapatoria como un vagón de tren.
> 
> Ante esos hechos expuestos, y tratándose de que el suceso se produjo en Barcelona y los agresores son de Barcelona, y de que el caso se ha juzgado en Barcelona, *NO ES DESCABELLADO SUPONER QUE ESOS CRIMINALES ESTÁN CONTRATADOS POR LA FISCALIA DE CATALUÑA PARA REALIZAR SICARIATO, *con el mismo modus operandi que en la etapa del ex fiscal Mena y su "operación chumi".







Debunker dijo:


> es de manual de lo que pasa todos los días y suerte tuvo que no le mataran.




Y aquí vuelve a normalizar los crímenes e injusticias, pues no entiendes que si tú normalizas semejante canallada como estás haciendo, Mena ha hecho y hace lo mismo con los crímenes que ha cometido, ¿no lo entiende? Es la jodida ventana de overton de la que hablé en el hilo que abrí.

Y en el momento que dices eso y tienes a dos bobos que te dan "zhanks", ya tienes a Mena descojonándose de ti porque lo criticas cuando tú en otra escala eres igual a él pues normalizas crímenes e injusticias.


----------



## Bimmer (30 Sep 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Solamente era una expresión digamos divertida ,creía que hablaba para personas inteligentes , mis disculpas.



Vaya, qué piel más final, qué susceptible, mi comentario pese a que iba dirigido a ti, iba en general a todo seguidor del ER, lo llevo diciendo desde el principio que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza lo que están haciendo los Royuela del ER, están haciendo un show, algo de lo que marujear y ya esta, sin organizar ni proponer hacer algo al respecto.


----------



## Uritorco (1 Oct 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> *Escalofriante confesión del juez que denunció a Margarita Robles: «Me encarcelan para matarme»*
> 
> Los titulares siempre son muy explosivos, realmente lo que dice Presencia es, "me encarcelan para matarme civilmente"
> 
> " El decano de los juzgados de Talavera, Fernando Presencia, tiene que cumplir prisión por no abonar 3.600 euros



Increible. Que os apostais que el próximo en ingresar en prisión es Santiago Royuela. Esperemos que esto no ocurra.


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Increible. Que os apostais que el próximo en ingresar en prisión es Santiago Royuela. Esperemos que esto no ocurra.




Estoy esperando que pongan un Paypal o algo que no sea transferencia ( para que no me tracen) para mandarle una cantidad al juez, por 3500 que no puede pagar lo quieren entalegar. Un saludo a mena y al cni.


----------



## Uritorco (2 Oct 2021)

Han subido hoy dos nuevos vídeos.


----------



## javvi (2 Oct 2021)

*CASO 610. DORA GULLÓN WALKER. DE VUELTA A PARACUELLOS DEL JARAMA.*

En la relación de los 800 está mal escrito: consta como Lola Gullón Walker. No es Lola, es Dora. Se le aplica el código 17, es decir, es un encargo de Mariano Fernández Bermejo. Según las notas. fallece, o la fallecen, en Galapagar, el 8 de abril del 2003. El funeral es el día 10 en la iglesia de Santo Domingo el Real, Claudio Coello 112, Madrid. Entre los asistentes a la misa está su hijo Alonso Colmenares Gullón.

Dora era hija de *Alonso Gullón García-Prieto* (1884, 1942), que fue, como su hermano Manuel Marqués de Alhucemas, diputado durante el periodo de la Restauración Borbónica . Durante el primer Franquismo también tuvo cargos importantes en la administración civil hasta que falleció en 1942.









Family tree of x Dora Gullón Walker


Discover the family history of x Dora Gullón Walker.




gw.geneanet.org






De la madre: Dora Walker no tenemos más información. Nada indica que sea la misma Dora Walker, que fue la primera ingles a en ser patrona de un barco pesquero, y que escribió un libro de memorias.

Dora Gullón Walker tuvo una prima, *María Pilar Gullón Yturriaga* hija del antes mencionado Marqués de Alhucemas, Manuel Gullón García-Prieto. Conocida por ser una de las *Enfermeras de Somiedo.*

María Pilar Gullón y otras dos enfermeras de la Cruz Roja se encontraban en Somiedo, localidad asturiana fronteriza entre los nacionales y republicanos. Éstos últimos las arrestaron. Según la sentencia del juicio sumarísimo en 1937 las ejecutaron después de haberlas violado. El propio _Papa Francisco _las reconoció como mártires víctimas del odio a la Fe. En 2006 familiares de Pilar pidieron su beatificación, que le fue concedida años después, el 29 de mayo del 2021.












Enfermeras mártires de Somiedo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Dora tuvo tres hermanos de : Antonio, Alonso y Ramón. De los tres, el más destacado es Antonio (1913, 1994). Durante la Guerra Civil, siendo un falangista en Madrid, fue arrestado y enviado a un campo de prisioneros. En 1944 se sacó el título de periodista y trabajó en El Alcázar, Arriba y La Tarde. Fue presidente de la _Hermandad Nacional de Excautivos._ En 1986 fue nombrado consejero delegado de DYRSA, la sociedad editorial de _El Alcázar._






Antonio Gullón Walker | Real Academia de la Historia


Gullón Walker, Antonio (22.III.1913 - 6.III.1994) ESyP [5ª]




dbe.rah.es





En 1981, después del 23F, Antonio Gullón, junto a Girón de Velasco, Antonio Izquierdo, y algunos camaradas más, se querellaron contra la revista _Sábado Gráfico, _por haberles acusado de estar implicados en el golpe de estado. La sentencia se dictó a su favor.

Ya en 1948, Antonio Gullón estuvo entre los organizadores del homenaje a las víctimas de Paracuellos del Jarama.









El director y un redactor de "Sábado Gráfico" procesados por unas informaciones sobre el 23-F


El magistrado-juez de Instrucción número 5 de Madrid, Luis Manuel López Mora, ha dictado auto de procesamiento contra los periodistas Carmen Alvarez B




elpais.com









Confederación Nacional de Excombatientes - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org






https://digital.march.es/fedora/objects/linz:R-38718/datastreams/OBJ/content




No hemos encontrado más datos que relacionen a esta familia con implicaciones políticas en tiempos más recientes. A Dora Gullón Walker se le aplica el código 17 en el 2003, la ley de Memoria Histórica se aprueba en el senado en el 2007. Cuando Dora es liquidada Rodríguez Zapatero todavía estaba en la oposición, le faltaba poco para el asalto al poder. En cuanto puso los pies en la Moncloa empezó a poner en marcha el proceso de la Ley de Memoria Histórica.






Ley de Memoria Histórica de España - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org






Si hay un caso en el ER que se parece al de Dora Gullón Walker es el *588 de MARÍA PILAR ARANDA DE LOMBERA.*




javvi dijo:


> *CASO 588. MARÍA PILAR ARANDA DE LOMBERA. CUENTAS PENDIENTES DE PARACUELLOS DEL JARAMA (1936). EL REMATE.*
> 
> Como en tantos casos de la relación de los 800, el nombre está mal. Es Lombera, no Lompera.
> En la lista de asesinados del *Expediente Carrillo*, o la matanza de Paracuellos del Jarama de 1936, hay dos Aranda de Lombera: Jaime de 17 años y Andrés de 22. Junto a ellos también es fusilado el padre: Salvador Aranda Balaguer.
> ...


----------



## javvi (2 Oct 2021)

*CASO 619. CARIDAD VILLAR CASTEJÓN. CANDIDATA A LAS ELECCIONES DE 1979 POR LA COALICIÓN DE BLAS PIÑAR.*

A Caridad Villar Castejón se le aplica el código 17, encargo de Mariano Fernández Bermejo, el 20 de marzo del 2004. Pocos días después los atentados que cambiarían las historia de España.

El único escaño que Blas Piñar consiguió en el Congreso de los Diputados fue en las elecciones de 1979, y que perdió en 1982. Lo logró con la coalición Alianza Nacional que, además de Fuerza Nueva, incluía a falangistas, tradicionalistas y a la Confederación Nacional de Excombatientes de la que fue vocal Antonio Gullón Walker, hermano de Dora (caso 610). Caridad Villar Castejón era la Nº 30 de la lista. En concreto era militante de Falange Española de las JONS.






Unión Nacional (coalición de 1979) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org






https://digital.march.es/fedora/objects/linz:R-33561/datastreams/OBJ/content







Anexo:Candidaturas para las elecciones municipales de 1979 en Madrid - Electopedia







electopedia.guail.es





Caridad era profesora de Lengua y experta en la literatura del Barroco.



https://eprints.ucm.es/id/eprint/51907/1/5303199725.pdf



El otro caso del ER de una candidata al congreso en la lista de Blas Piñar es el 588 de Mª Pilar Aranda de Lombera.


----------



## Debunker (2 Oct 2021)

El vídeo sobre el vasco Kepa Tamanes , me ha hecho reflexionar sobre el motivo del porque la derecha y en especial Vox , no denuncian o mencionan el ER, esto es, las consecuencias , ninguno de nosotros hemos imaginado o hecho el mínimo estudio de que, supondría el ER en caso de que fuera sacado a la luz y judicializado, pero supongo que los partidos habrán analizado las consecuencias del ER en caso de salir a la luz, y las consecuencias deben ser demoledoras para la partitocracia y la democracia española.

Ya he dicho otras veces que las cloacas criminales se dan en casi todos los países con sus servicios de inteligencia o policiales, como la CIA, la DEA, la antigua KGB, el M15 etc. que, aprovechando los servicios de inteligencia que hacen a su país, asesinan al margen para lucrarse de esas víctimas, pero el ER es otra cosa, el ER es un sindicato del crimen, vulgar, sin ideología o servicios prestados a una nación, por ejemplo se entendería un Mena dedicado a erradicar los movimientos separatistas, la única ideología en el ER es el dinero, encima e increíble todo orquestado desde una fiscalía con la colaboración y bendición del partido que más tiempo ha gobernado España en la democracia, es el sumun del sumun, semejante escándalo no solo afectaría al PSOE, afectaría a todo el sistema y a España como nación y estado.

Me imagino a los separatistas cuyo discurso se haría viral , España es un estado criminal que los extorsiona, ¿qué más pruebas queremos? todos nuestros políticos de mayor rango desde FG, pasando por ZP, hasta el viruelo , numerosos ministros de gobiernos socialistas implicados hasta del gobierno actual en cantidad y calidad y por si fuera poco la judicatura en los organismos más altos del poder judicial, naturalmente el PP también sería cuestionado porque si los "buenos" han hecho todo eso , los "malos" más, sin contar que no se entiende que habiendo el PP gobernado más que suficiente tiempo estando por tanto al mando de CNI, no se enteraran ni una papa de las andanzas de Mena, llegando a la conclusión de que, o son cómplices , o tienen una trama similar o son los más tontos que parió madre, pero quedarían muy tocados.

Os podéis imaginar a todos esos políticos de alto rango, los más prominentes de proyección internacional , todos esos jueces , fiscales y otros, pasando por un juicio y condenados a cárcel? lo estaríamos viendo y no lo podríamos creer y mucho menos los de ideología radical socialista que se levantarían violentamente, si el ER fuera solo Mena por muy fiscal que haya sido, Ruiz y sus compinches sería otra cosa , por desgracia el ER denuncia a Presidentes de Gobiernos , ministros y la alta Judicatura, no hay quien dé más y el PP no se escapa aunque sea por su silencio que apunta a complicidad por las razones que sean.

Yo imagino que el estado español saltaría por los aíres , incluso puede ser el desmembramiento total de la nación española. Imagino también que, esa es la razón por la que Vox no entra en el ER.


----------



## Uritorco (2 Oct 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> sobre el vasco Kepa Tamanes , me ha hecho reflexionar sobre el motivo del porque la derecha y en especial Vox , no denuncian o mencionan el ER, esto es, las consecuencias , ninguno de nosotros hemos imaginado o hecho el mínimo estudio de que, supondría el ER en caso de que fuera sacado a la luz y judicializado, pero supongo que los partidos habrán analizado las consecuencias del ER en caso de salir a la luz, y las consecuencias deben ser demoledoras para la partitocracia y la democracia española.



Es cierto lo que dices, pero querría matizar una cosa: es el estado masónico instalado definitivamente en 1977, lo que saltaría por los aires, el mismo que les ha dado toda la manga ancha a los separatistas de todo pelaje, quienes, recordemos, aparecen relacionados colateralmente en el ER. Y Mena, como casi toda la cuadrilla de criminales que les secundan, son casualmente masones. Esto hay que ponerlo claramente encima de la mesa, por que es la secta de la escuadra y el compás quien tiene secuestrado por completo el estado español.


----------



## blahblahblah (2 Oct 2021)

como ficción, la verdad es que está muy entretenido, esta novela por entregas y con un poco de edición y mejora de sonida debería ser interesante hasta para los que sólo ven netflix

porque la realidad siempre supera a la ficción
el problema es que llueve sobre mojado y nada va a pasar




Uritorco dijo:


> Es cierto lo que dices, pero querría matizar una cosa: es el estado masónico instalado definitivamente en 1977, lo que saltaría por los aires, el mismo que les ha dado toda la manga ancha a los separatistas de todo pelaje, quienes, recordemos, aparecen relacionados colateralmente en el ER. Y Mena, como casi toda la cuadrilla de criminales que les secundan, son casualmente masones. Esto hay que ponerlo claramente encima de la mesa, por que es la secta de la escuadra y el compás quien tiene secuestrado por completo el estado español.



no lo tienen secuestrado, y esto no empieza en 1977...

al fin y al cabo los estados modernos (por revoluciones industrial) son hijos cuyo padres y madre son este tipo de sociedades secretas. Siglos de experiencia los abalan.


----------



## Tigershark (2 Oct 2021)

Si vOx no saca el ER es simple porque es parte del sistema, sin este régimen putrefacto no hay sueldazo que valga , son igual que el resto ponen por delante su bienestar al de la nación.

Por cierto estoy muy preocupado de la suerte del juez presencia parece ser que se lo van a llevan por delante los cabrones.


----------



## Uritorco (2 Oct 2021)

blahblahblah dijo:


> no lo tienen secuestrado



Sí lo tienen secuestrado y neutralizado por completo, dejándolo sin defensa y sin anticuerpos reales que pudiesen garantizar su reacción.



blahblahblah dijo:


> y esto no empieza en 1977...



Lo sé, pero me circunscribo a este periodo por ser donde está ubicado temporalmente en ER.


----------



## CesareLombroso (2 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *CASO 619. CARIDAD VILLAR CASTEJÓN. CANDIDATA A LAS ELECCIONES DE 1979 POR LA COALICIÓN DE BLAS PIÑAR.*
> 
> A Caridad Villar Castejón se le aplica el código 17, encargo de Mariano Fernández Bermejo, el 20 de marzo del 2004. Pocos días después los atentados que cambiarían las historia de España.
> 
> ...




Le robaron muchos votos a FN como ha pasado con Trump, no los contabilizaban los "memocratas" en todo el pais.


----------



## CesareLombroso (2 Oct 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Si vOx no saca el ER es simple porque es parte del sistema, sin este régimen putrefacto no hay sueldazo que valga , son igual que el resto ponen por delante su bienestar al de la nación.
> 
> Por cierto estoy muy preocupado de la suerte del juez presencia parece ser que se lo van a llevan por delante los cabrones.




En el facebook de Acodap ya han puesto el paypal y la cuenta para llegar a los 3300 euros de donativos.

Yo ya he donado. MENA JDT


----------



## javvi (3 Oct 2021)

*Fermín Muguruza de Kortatu ya nos lo decía del PSOE: Hernani-1984*




Este cachorro de Sabino Arana estaba en lo cierto acusando a los socialistas de asesinos y torturadores, pero no se daba cuenta que ETA y GAL eran lo mismo: tentáculos de la Red Gladio. 






Eta y gal: Dos tentaculos de la red gladio


A finales de los años 80, ante la inminencia de la caída del muro hay que estirpar varias tramas inservibles de la Red Gladio. La italiana y la española. En la española, además, la apertura de la frontera en 1990 hace inservible la trama Eta-Gal, utilizada para el narcotráfico , triangulación...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## javvi (3 Oct 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Le robaron muchos votos a FN como ha pasado con Trump, no los contabilizaban los "memocratas" en todo el pais.
> Ver archivo adjunto 794974




No me extrañaría, he oído lo mismo en tiempos más recientes con Democracia Nacional.


----------



## javvi (3 Oct 2021)

*CASO 510. ADRIAN TRESCENTS RIBÓ. EL HERMANO ADRIANO. EDUCADOR DE LA CALLE: PUTAS, DROGADICTOS, DELINCUENTES, PRESIDIARIOS. EL RAVAL O EL ANTIGUO BARRIO CHINO DE BARCELONA.*

Como en otros casos que constan como acuerdo familiar, hay algo sospechoso que hace pensar que puede haber algo más que un pacto entre familiares.

Adriano Trescents Ribó nació el 27 de diciembre de 1919 en Guisona (Lérida) y falleció, o le fallecieron, en Barcelona, el 8 de marzo de 2006. Según las notas, anda por medio el bufete Juan Prats. En la ficha del registro civil consta la clínica del Remedio como el lugar de defunción.

El hermano Adriano sintió pronto la vocación religiosa e ingresó en el seminario en 1935. Durante la Guerra Civil le arrestaron e internaron en el buque prisión Mahón, una de las checas flotantes de Gobierno Republicano. Salvó la vida y le enrolaron en la leva del Biberón. Participó en la Batalla del Ebro en el bando anticatólico. Le hicieron preso y fue confinado en el campo de prisioneros de Orduña hasta el fin de la guerra.

Nada más terminar el conflicto se hizo profesor de instituto de las Escuelas de la Salle.

Con los años su vocación se salió de las aulas a la calle. convirtiéndose en un educador de los sectores más desfavorecidos de la sociedad. Era conocido en el barrio del Raval de Barcelona dando vueltas con prostitutas, drogadictos, ex presidiarios y todo tipo de marginados sociales.

Publicó varios libros relacionados con sus experiencias en la calle. Se nutrió mucho de sus propios diarios. Los títulos lo dicen todo: _Con mis hermanos marginados, El Educador de calle, Encuentros con el Dios de los marginados, Gracias, Señor : desde la marginación, _y el último, póstumo, publicado en el mismo año de su fallecimiento: _ Hermano Adriano: notas insignificantes en una vida significativa._









En 1996 Pujol le concedió la Cruz de Sant Jordi, la de mayor rango que su corrupto gobierno concedía a los buenos catalanes y a los amigos de los buenos catalanes. 








Si el hermano Adriano conocía tan bien la calle, sobre todo barrios como El Barral. inevitablemente debía tener conocimiento de quién organizaba todo el hampa desde arriba. Estadísticamente tuvo que conocer a algunos de los que terminaron en Mequinenza, Vinaroz o Almacellas.

De la relación entre el barrio del Raval y el Expediente Royuela tenemos otro caso: el *322 *de *Joaquín Jorda Catalá*. Un cineasta, que no se entiende muy bien que pinta en el ER como ´víctima, a no ser que sea por el documental que rodó sobre el *Caso Rabal, *centrado en la prostitución de menores.




javvi dijo:


> *CASO 322. JOAQUÍN JORDA CATALÁ. CINEASTA. ¿SÓLO ACUERDO FAMILIAR O HAY ALGO MÁS?
> 
> Joaquim Jordà Catalá *(Santa Coloma de Farnés, 9/11/35, Barcelona 24/06/05) hizo un poco de todo en el mundo del cine: ayudante de dirección, actor, colaborador de revistas de cine, jefe de producción, fundador de la Escuela de Cine de Barcelona, guionista, director, documentalista, etc.
> 
> ...












Adrià Trescents Ribó: educador de calle. Una referencia imprescindible en el camino de la Educación Social - RES. Revista de Educación Social


Introducción. Adrià Trescents, fue considerado durante mucho tiempo como: “…“el Educador de Calle de Barcelona”. Así, en mayúsculas, porque era...




eduso.net









Adriano Trescents - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org









Adrià Trescents Ribó - Globalwikionline.com







wikies.wiki







http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/501-600.pdf


----------



## javvi (4 Oct 2021)

*EFECTIVAMENTE: LO QUE ALGUNOS BARRUNTAMOS. TAMBIÉN EL DIOS RA.*



Tigershark dijo:


> Tambien he pensado en el mismo jeje , me parece que lo vamos a pasar muy bien..aunque sufro por los royuela y su seguirdad.




*









Margarita Robles daba fondos reservados a la Casa del Rey en metálico «para no dejar rastro»


La Zarzuela se quejó porque preferían los cinco millones de pesetas mensuales en talones del Banco de España



www.abc.es




*


La cosa se pone muy muy caliente. El ABC también pone una diana en la frente de Margarita. Insinuación de que el Dios Ra, quizá, no tuvo una muerte muy natural.


----------



## Debunker (4 Oct 2021)

*Un artículo de Javier Marzal, Socio de Honor de la Asociación para la Investigación y la judicialización del Expediente Royuela (AIJER)*


En los últimos meses, nuestro Presidente Alberto Royuela, ha denunciado ante la Fiscalía Superior de Catalunya las escuchas telefónicas a decenas de políticos por la metamafia del ex Fiscal Jefe catalán José María Mena Álvarez.

Se denuncia que Mena ha intervenido los teléfonos de decenas de dirigentes del PP y de VOX, que se añaden a los dirigentes del PSOE que investigó siendo Fiscal Jefe catalán, también investigo a Felipe González.

A todos ellos, Alberto Royuela les ha enviado la denuncia con la documentación aportada. Varios de ellos han contactado telefónicamente, incluso mantenido reuniones, con Alberto Royuela interesándose por el asunto. Uno de estos políticos le ha agradecido que diera el primer paso, denunciándolo en la Fiscalía.


Santiago Royuela, ha publicado varios vídeos sobre estas escuchas a políticos en su canal de YouTube que ya ha alcanzado los 33.100 suscriptores.

Las notas manuscritas de Mena y su lugarteniente Ruiz, no tienen fecha, salvo las referencias a periodos de gastos, ingresos, beneficios o pagos a funcionarios públicos. La falta de fecha puede dificultar la actuación penal, basada en estas notas; sin embargo, en el caso de numerosos políticos sólo puede referirse a la actualidad, siendo penalmente irrelevante la fecha exacta porque no existe la posibilidad de prescripción de los delitos. Por ello y dada la relación de Mena con el PSOE, así como las numerosas solicitudes de intervención realizadas por la Ministra Margarita Robles, no podría comprenderse que los políticos investigados o sus formaciones, no interpongan una querella criminal contra esta metamafia y esta Ministra.

A mediados de septiembre, Federico Jiménez Losantos entrevistó a Santiago Abascal en su programa y ambos citaron el #ExpedienteRoyuela (ER).

La recientemente constituida Asociación para la Investigación y la judicialización del Expediente Royuela (AIJER), está enviando notas de prensa con las denuncias en la Fiscalía de su Presidente Alberto Royuela. Algunos medios ya han publicado alguna de estas notas de prensa y alguna radio se ha interesado por sus contenidos.


En agosto, EuropaPress y varios medios, informaron que la Ministra de Defensa Margarita Robles había sido denunciada por no declarar seis millones de euros en la Agencia Tributaria, por lo que el Senador Rafael Hernando la pidió que aclare si fue investigada por ello. Por este asunto fue denunciada en 2004 por Alberto Royuela y por el periodista Juan Martínez Grasa; en 2021 fue denunciada por éste y por el juez Presencia, Presidente de la asociación ACODAP.

En todos los partidos políticos y en todos los medios ya se está hablando de la metamafia de Mena y del ER. Esta situación les lleva a que deban tomar partido a favor de que se investigue la mayor metamafia público-privado de la historia de la democracia española, como requieren numerosos periodistas, youtubers, asociaciones y personas. De lo contrario, por negacionismo o por omisión quedarán señalados como encubridores del crimen organizado en las instituciones.

Ya no hay día o semana en la que no aparezca un nuevo periodista o youtuber comentando el ER, por lo que en las próximas semanas y meses veremos un aumento exponencial de las referencias al ER, por parte de los políticos y de los periodistas en los medios.

Esta entrada del ER en la actualidad, va a presionar a los juzgados para que se realice una investigación rigurosa de los hechos denunciados, basados en la variada documentación del ER, más allá de los manuscritos de Mena, de sus lugartenientes y de algunos socios de negocio. La Audiencia Nacional tiene la voz principal por la denuncia de 322 asesinatos.

Las denuncias de AIJER proporcionan la auténtica dimensión de las actuaciones criminales de la metamafia de Mena, realizadas no sólo en Cataluña, sino en todo el territorio nacional, desde las centrales en Madrid. Las redes de prevaricación judicial, el tráfico de drogas y los asesinatos alcanzaban a toda España.

Mena está jubilado desde 2006. Hasta entonces realizaba las escuchas mediante la Policía Judicial de la Fiscalía que estaba bajo su mando, pero ahora ¿Mena tiene tecnología propia para pinchar los teléfonos o sigue utilizando medios policiales para las escuchas?

El #ExpedienteRoyuela está reescribiendo la historia de la democracia española y explicando cómo ha llegado la corrupción (8% del PIB, Eurostat 2018), a destruir el país.









El #ExpedienteRoyuela entra en la actualidad política - El Diestro


El #ExpedienteRoyuela entra en la actualidad política, un artículo de Javier Marzal...




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Tigershark (4 Oct 2021)




----------



## Peritta (4 Oct 2021)

Este es de ayer:



Echadles algún comentario a éstos y al Cárdenas y a los que salgan por ahí (no descarto que el Cásar Vidal o el tío Federico también se asomen a decir algo o a hacer leña del árbol caído, jua, jua, jua cuando acabe de caerse el árbol, claro) para que vean que no están solos.

Pero no seáis bordes ni antipáticos en los comentarios coño

Éste es otro que no habéis publicado



___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (5 Oct 2021)

*Robles entregaba fondos reservados a la Casa Real en metálico para «no dejar rastro»

Según las anotaciones del general Manglano, jefe de los espías españoles entre 1981 y 1995, Zarzuela se quejó de esta práctica introducida por Belloch y la hoy ministra de Defensa cuando asumieron el Ministerio del Interior en 1994*










Robles entregaba fondos reservados a la Casa Real en metálico para «no dejar rastro»


Según las anotaciones del general Manglano, jefe de los espías españoles entre 1981 y 1995, Zarzuela se quejó de esta práctica introducida por Belloch y la hoy ministra




www.elcorreo.com





¿Las anotaciones del general Manglano eran a máquina o manuscritas?

_Pedro J. Ramírez y Juan Luis Cebrián, entonces al frente de 'Diario 16' y 'El País', estuvieron en el punto de mira de un grupo de oficiales para ser ejecutados._

*Robles guarda silencio, el PSOE se esconde y Podemos y Ciudadanos exigen explicaciones*


_La vicepresidenta segunda y líder de la marca electoral, Yolanda Díaz, respondió ayer que *desconoce la información, pero que, no obstante, «es mejor que lo responda la propia ministra».* El PSOE evitó pronunciarse al respecto y también se remitió a Robles. La portavoz socialista en el Senado, Eva Granados, se expresó así desde Ferraz: «No me corresponde opinar y estoy segura de que la ministra va a dar las informaciones pertinentes».

Robles guarda silencio, el PSOE se esconde y Podemos y Ciudadanos exigen explicaciones









Robles entregaba cinco millones de pesetas al mes a la Casa del Rey cuando era número dos de Belloch


La ministra de Defensa entregaba dinero en metálico a la Casa del Rey según los papeles de Manglano, entonces jefe de los servicios de inteligencia.




www.libertaddigital.com












Los 'papeles de Manglano': "Matar a Pedro J." y los pagos en 'cash' de Margarita Robles al Rey


Además, según los 'Papeles de Manglano', existía algún oficial de la cúpula militar que estaba dispuesto a ejecutar a varios periodistas, como Pedro J. o Cebrián




www.vozpopuli.com




_
*ERC pide explicaciones a Marlaska y Robles en el Congreso por el uso de fondos reservados hace 25 años*









ERC pide explicaciones a Marlaska y Robles en el Congreso por el uso de fondos reservados hace 25 años


Esquerra Republicana (ERC), socio parlamentario del Gobierno, quiere que los ministros de Interior,...




www.europapress.es


----------



## javvi (5 Oct 2021)

*TRES CASOS DE UNA SOLA NOTA: CASO 059. JAIME VIÑAS VILA. CASO 098. SANTIAGO GONZÁLEZ DOU. CASO 096. TOMÁS CASANOVAS GARCÉS.*

La nota de Mena no puede ser más clara:

_Se trata de una nueva operación solicitada por el coronel Miguel Gómez, que tiene _​_problemas con tres individuos que no se sabe bien si coordinadamente, o por separado, le amenazan con destapar los negocios de tráfico de drogas que mantienen dos capitanes del cuerpo bajo su mando. Coordinados o no, lo cierto es que es extrañísimo que tres personas coincidan en un escaso margen de tiempo con la misma amenaza. Por eso la mejor solución, que por supuesto nos retribuirá generosamente, es la de acabar con estos tres cabrones._​​La información que tienen es que uno vive en Sabadell, el otro es sacerdote y el otro es abogado.

Según las notas de Ruiz, perdón por la expresión, los tres pájaros no mueren de un tiro, pero sí el mismo día: el 3 de diciembre del 2006, dos de ellos: Santiago González, el sacerdote y Tomás Casanovas, el abogado. El otro: Jaime Viñas, el día anterior: el 2.


De Jaime Viñas Vila averiguamos que, efectivamente, hay, o había, alguien llamado así en Sabadell.






Viñas Vila Jaime - Sabadell, Barcelona, España


Información completa sobre ViÃ±as Vila Jaime, personas vinculadas, datos comerciales y la posibilidad de seguir buscando mucho más.



www.abctelefonos.com






Como Tomás Casanovas Garcés consta un hombre con varios negocios. Su empresa_ Bloc Inveresions S.L._ es dada de baja en el BORME poco después de su liquidación.






Actos inscritos de BLOC INVERSIONS SL en el BORME


Información GRATIS de BLOC INVERSIONS SL con NIF/CIF B61537965. Administradores, depósitos de cuentas, actos publicados en el BORME.



www.infocif.es





Y también coinciden los datos con el sacerdote: Santiago González Dou.



_Mn. Santiago González Dou Prevere de l'Església de Terrassa i missioner a la diòcesi de Copiapó (Xile), ha mort el dia 3 de desembre de 2006, confortat amb els Sagraments de l'Església. El senyor bisbe i tot el presbiteri ho fan saber als fidels de l'Església perquè l'encomanin a la misericòrdia del Senyor. La celebració exequial tindrà lloc a la parròquia de Sant Feliu de Sabadell, el dimarts, dia 5 de desembre, a 2/4 d'11 del matí. _
​




Edición del lunes, 04 diciembre 2006, página 28 - Hemeroteca - Lavanguardia.es


Previsualiza el ejemplar de La Vanguardia - Hemeroteca - Lavanguardia.es




hemeroteca.lavanguardia.com



​La vocación religiosa del Padre Santiago le había llevado hasta Chile: a la parroquia de San Ambrosio de Vallenar. A principios del 2005 tuvo que volver a España por un cáncer de pulmón, que se fue agravando hasta su defunción un año después. Por las notas, la orden de liquidarlo se ejecutó poco después de encenderse la alarma, de lo que se deduce que el cáncer, diagnosticado un año antes, no debía tener nada que ver. Simplemente, estando ya en su tierra debió enterarse de los negocios del coronel de la Benemérita *Miguel Gómez Alarcón,* y por querer hacer algo por frenar los réditos del narcotráfico, lo acabó pagando con la vida. Quizá sabía que le quedaba poco y no le importó asumir el riesgo.






Padre Santiago González partió al encuentro del Señor


Sacerdote fue párroco de San Ambrosio, en Vallenar, el año 2004




www.iglesia.cl





Unos meses antes, otro sacerdote también debió enfrentarse al hampa de Barcelona y alrededores, pagándolo con la vida. Es el caso 510 de *Adrián Trescents Ribó,* que hemos visto recientemente.
*Mandos de la Guardia Civil sabían de la trama corrupta con «narcos» desde 1999*






Mandos de la Guardia Civil sabían de la trama corrupta con «narcos» desde 1999 - Catalunya - Catalunya - ABC.es







www.abc.es



​

http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/1-100-2.pdf

​​


----------



## Debunker (5 Oct 2021)

Esclarecedor el enlace de ABC, una trama corrupta de las FSE con narcos , seguro que esos policías eran sicarios de Mena.


----------



## Peritta (5 Oct 2021)

Ya teníamos una mafia financiada por fondos reservados y la omertá regulada por la Ley de Secretos de Estado. Bueno, cuando Del Olmo (el del sumario del 11-M) empuró a aquellos dos guardias por hablar con un reporterillo de El Mundo y casi les deja sin Navidades, supongo que apelaría a la ley de Secretos de Sumario, aunque ya estaba la Comisión Parlamentaria aquella en funcionamiento y algunas de las sesiones hasta las emitían por la Tv.

Otras no.

Pero cuando aparece esta presunta mafia, no estatal sino partidaria, de la PSOE digo (no hay encargo de los de Izquierda Unida ni de otros rojeras o independentistas ¿no?), debió de ser cuando Belloch fue ministro de Justicia -entonces había pero ya era un cachondeo (sic Pedro Pacheco), ahora lo que hay es Judicatura- y de Interior, cuando históricamente ésos han sido ministerios que siempre han estado a la greña porque el derecho romano pinta mucho por Aquí, y en ése es norma el: _in dubio pro reo_ (más vale que se escaqueen 20 culpables a que se condene a un inocente).
Total que nombrar a una misma persona para que se haga cargo de dos ministerios que deberían estar peleados entre sí como el de Hacienda con el de Obras Públicas o Sanidad, más que una estupidez, fue una insensatez.

Luego vimos que a los de la judicial a cargo de don Baltasar sus compañeros de gremio les llamaban "Los Pretorianos", y a otros que manejaba Roldán siendo Director General de la Benetérita les llamaban "Los Pata Negra".

Es lo que tiene el haberse cargado a Montesquié, que ahora no sabemos dónde está el poder.

¿Tienen los de Asuntos Exteriores, bandas o cuadrillas de policías o espías (CNI) a su disposición como tienen los del Ministerio de Justicia Judicatura?.
¿Pueden los de Sanidad disponer de algun grupo, a-tope como decía el otro, para meter o custodiar a cualquiera en un pisquiátriko por ejemplo?. El que luego los empleen para otras cosas no sé. Ni me lo quiero imaginar.
¿También pueden oficialmente mandar a grupos de guardias -bueno, agentes,que parece que es más- a comisión de servicio a Obras Públicas (Fomento creo que lo llaman) o al Ministerio de Industria y desentenderse y desembarazarse del Ministerio del Interior o de Defensa y de las servidumbres que éso conlleva?... y también de los de Asuntos Internos, claro.

La administración con quien tenía que ser rigurosa e inflexible es consigo misma y no con sus pobres administrados.

Joer. Que cuando van a hacer alguna redada o alguna requisa no se lo dicen ni a los de la comisaría de al lado.

Rivalidades entre comisarios y comisarías dicen los hijos de puta.

Joer, me estoy yendo por las ramas y puede que la Debunker tenga razón. Que se joda si no lo lee.

Bueno, lo que yo quería decir es que ahora en Barcelona no podría establecerse un camellito español (dealer dicen los que dominan el british), libre, autónomo, independiente, autogestionario y tal, sin acabar vendiendo para algún madero o fiscal, o secretario de tribunal, que pida su mordida o extorsión correspondiente

por protección, ya saben.

Vale, yo, como el que pedía "organización" en la orgía del chiste, podría admitir éso: una delincuencia regulada por la administración. Incluso el Mena se jacta de ello en una carta que le escribe al Zapatero o a alguien de la superioridad masónica ésa: que gracias a su labor no hay tanto delincuente y tal.
No me acuerdo muy bien de sus palabras exactas, fijo que don @javvi es capaz de encontrar el documento ése.

Marramiau.

Está tò petao, y cada año peor, de maffias nigerianas y calabresas, rusas y venezolanas, vamos, de todos los colores. Y para más inri, más de una vez han tenido que salir por patas los Ruiz-boys uniformados.

Pues vaya una mierdamafiapolicial coño.


Váyanse tumbando el rollo: la plaza no es negociable

________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Debunker (5 Oct 2021)

Por si a alguien le interesa:


“¡*Todos a apoyar al juez Presencia!*”, es solo una de las muchas consignas que circulan estos días por las redes sociales para evitar que *Fernando Presencia*, juez decano de Talavera de la Reina entre en prisión.

Como ha venido publicando *Periodista Digital* en las últimas semanas, el juez *Presencia* preside la* Asociación contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Popular* (*ACODAP)* y en estas tareas ha denunciado, por ejemplo, diversos presuntos escándalos de evasión millonaria de capitales a la actual ministra de Defensa, *Margarita Robles*.

Pero, derivado de estas denuncias, los problemas legales golpean a *Presencia* y *ACODAP* ha iniciado una colecta ‘crowdfunding’ para reunir los 3.500 euros de multa que tiene que pagar su presidente, Fernando Presencia, para evitar entrar en prisión, el 9 de octubre próximo.

Es la consecuencia de la primera condena, dictada en 2016 por la Sala de lo Civil y Penal del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Castilla-La Mancha, que lo inhabilitó durante 11 años como magistrado y que llevaba aparejada una pena de «doce meses de multa con una cuota de 10 euros por día, con un día de privación de libertad por cada dos cuotas no pagadas».

Antes de ser trasladado a Talavera de la Reina (Toledo), el juez fue clave en la creación de la dación en pago durante los primeros años de la crisis, una figura que a los bancos no gustó. Según *ACODAP*, la asociación de lucha contra la corrupción presidida por *Presencia*, la banca podría tener cierta responsabilidad en la persecución porque «los bancos no le perdonaron y ahora se lo quieren hacer pagar a él y a su familia».

*Presencia* está casado y es padre de cuatro hijos pequeños, de 5, 4, 2 y 1 año. No tiene ingresos de ningún tipo. Además, está haciendo frente a un procedimiento judicial de desahucio que podría dejar a toda su unidad familiar en la calle próximamente. De ahí que* ACODAP* haya tomado la decisión de apoyar a su presidente a salir de este lance que dejaría a su familia desvalida.

Las aportaciones económicas se pueden hacer pinchando sobre este enlace, por transferencia a la cuenta de* Liberbank ES68 2048 3126 3934 0001 3011*
o a través de PayPal, pinchando igualmente sobre este enlace

periodistadigital.com/politica/20211003/palo-gobierno-viral-accion-evitar-juez-denuncio-margarita-robles-prision-noticia-689404515634/


----------



## Uritorco (5 Oct 2021)

Han subido este vídeo hace una hora.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Oct 2021)

TENEIS QUE HACER RESUMES Y COMENTARIOS ULTRA CORTOS

TODO LO RELACIONADO A ESTE CASO TIEN UN RATIO DE INFORMACION RELLENO BAJISIMO

SE PUEDE CONTAR LO QUE SE TIENE QUE DECIR EN 5 PALABRAS

PERO EL VIDEO ES DE 10 MINUTOS DE MEDIA

Y LOS COMENTARIOS SON CLASICOS DE LECTORES DE NOVELA NEGRA


SI QUEREIS HACERLO AUN MAS ACCESIBLE

DECID LAS COSAS 2 FRASES Y JAI

EN PLAN RESUMEN A MODO DE ENTRADILLA

Y LUEGO SI QUEREIS DESAROLLADLO 

NADIE TIENE TANTO TIEMPO PARA DEDICARLE TAN SOLO A DECIDIR SI LE PUDE INTERESER O NO EL CONTENIDO


----------



## Bimmer (5 Oct 2021)

Menudo circo, ahora el único juez que apoya al héroe de España, al único hombre que se atreve a enfrentarse a la administración, al que ningún fiscal ni juez se atreve a denunciar, haciendo algo que supuestamente es un Paco Sanz, en fin.


----------



## Bimmer (5 Oct 2021)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Y LOS COMENTARIOS SON CLASICOS DE LECTORES DE NOVELA NEGRA



Huele a grupo de telegram y estrategia del CNI, incluso este hilo también con los foreros más habituales.

Un señor que hace mensajes con un tono guasón ante un escándalo.

Otro señor que hace un trabajo impecable de periodismo de investigación y gratis.

Una pseudo señora mayor, que dice ser abuela y que embarra el hilo cuando quiere, pero de una manera descarada, tocando las pelotas al resto de habituales.


Y el único que da con algo objetivo de lo que tirar mediante investigaciones y denuncias en la actualidad y que tiene relación con un modus operandi de los que denuncia el ER, de hecho la base del ER como es el sicariato, y se le hace el vacío, se le ignora como si hubiera dicho una parida que no viene al caso. 


Y ahora sale el charlatán ese que habla como si te estuviera vendiendo una aspiradora, que nadie sabe qué cojones ha hecho hasta ahora en el ER, pidiendo dinero porque mientras era funcionario se ve que no le dio por ahorrar por si venían vacas flacas, es todo tan  que no me importa reconocer que ya no solo sospecho de los Royuela sino del propio ER.


Que si, que el sicariado existe, joder a la vista está, os he compartido pruebas de que hay tres criminales con delito de lesiones graves, entre otros delitos, y que solo han pisado un año y medio de prisión provisional, y que desde entonces han mostrado estar en libertad, y que uno de ellos de hecho pone en su facebook que trabaja en Mercabarna, y a la vez ha tenido una hija con una tipa que roza la adolescencia, y que no la habría tenido si hubiera cumplido la condena de prisión, 12 años que le pedía fiscalía y que supuestamente se han quedado en 7 años que no va a cumplir porque así lo demuestra en un escrito en facebook su novia con la que ha tenido una hija.


Pero esto del ER está diseñado de tal manera para normalizar la criminalidad, y obviamente los cabecillas son los Royuela, no tienen ninguna intención de resolverlo, no hay ni un mínimo de organización, ni propuestas de manifestación en ayuntamientos, etc, nada de nada, lo único que hay son bots y palmeros en sus comentarios de youtube, con toda la pinta de estar organizados en grupo de telegram, y en este hilo no sé realmente lo que hay pero está diseñado a la perfección para normalizar el ER.


Sólo yo y otro forero propusimos organización para el ER al principio del hilo, después se embarró a saco con los foreros habituales, incluido yo, y como yo sé que no lo hice a propósito, el resto más de lo mismo, esto es obra de servicios de inteligencia, una ingeniería social brutal, mi enhorabuena a ellos.


----------



## Peritta (5 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Huele a grupo de telegram y estrategia del CNI, incluso este hilo también con los foreros más habituales.
> 
> Un señor que hace mensajes con un tono guasón ante un escándalo...



Ahí me he dado por aludido.
Pero ni soy de la CNI, ni conozco al resto de contertulios.
Tampoco me paga nadie ni tengo que cumplir con ningún grupo o asociación, y por éso digo lo que me da la gana. Yo soy un particular. Ustedes, éso sí, están en su derecho de corregirme o de cachondearse si digo alguna tontería más gorda de la cuenta.

Además usté también don @Bimmer es mu peliculero...

y algo vanidoso:



Bimmer dijo:


> Sólo yo y otro forero propusimos....



La educación elemental obliga a citarse uno el último.

Mire, para organización ya está don Santi haciendo una. Y está la del juez de ACODAP que me parece que los memes y ésas pantomimas infantiles salen de ahí.

Total que meten al juez Presencia en la cárcel ¿no?. A éste no le avala la normativa europea de denunciante ciudadano o como quieran llamarlo en leguleyés. ¿No?.
Y no por atracar a alguien a punta de navaja o escalabrarle con un teléfono móvil, sino por chivarse de que otro juez había agandallado terreno público para hacerse un chalette en zona ecológikamente protegida, aunque a los ecologistas ésos, la verdad, no se les ha visto el pelo por allí protegiendo ná.

¿Qué ha pasado con la mujer ésa que firmó la plantilla de denuncia?. ¿La han llamado a declarar o algo?. ¿No ha podido escurrir el bulto y caerá sobre ella la administración con todo su peso?, para ejemplo de quien intente hacer lo mismo: el hacer que los funcionarios se pongan a trabajar.

Ya te digo, te pueden tomar una ojeriza sarracena de ésas que duran hasta la tercera o cuarta generación.



elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> TENEIS QUE HACER RESUMES Y COMENTARIOS ULTRA CORTOS



Muchas gracias por reflotar la burbujilla ésta

Pero no nos diga lo que tenemos o no tenemos que hacer, que quien más quien menos todos tenemos suegra, y cuñadas combativas también. Haga el favor de pedir la vez y aguardar su turno.

Mire, para esas pamemas se va usté a los chats infantiles o a las redes sociales juveniles y allí estará usté en su salsa y no desentonará.
¿Eres el Voodoo con otra multinike?.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Bimmer (5 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Ahí me he dado por aludido.
> Pero ni soy de la CNI, ni conozco al resto de contertulios.
> Tampoco me paga nadie ni tengo que cumplir con ningún grupo o asociación, y por éso digo lo que me da la gana. Yo soy un particular. Ustedes, éso sí, están en su derecho de corregirme o de cachondearse si digo alguna tontería más gorda de la cuenta.
> 
> ...






Bimmer dijo:


> después se embarró a saco con los foreros habituales, incluido yo, y como yo sé que no lo hice a propósito, el resto más de lo mismo, esto es obra de servicios de inteligencia, una ingeniería social brutal


----------



## javvi (6 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No me acuerdo muy bien de sus palabras exactas, fijo que don @javvi es capaz de encontrar el documento ése.



Me suena, sí. Tampoco sé dónde puede estar esa nota.


----------



## javvi (6 Oct 2021)

*¿ES EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA UN PASO PREVIO A LOS PAPELES DE MANGLANO?*

Tengo esa impresión, ahora resulta que aparece otra remesa de documentos en manos de un medio de comunicación como el ABC. Siete contenedores llenos de documentos y agendas del que fuera el Dios Ra, el jefe del espionaje español entre 1981 y 1995. La información que da el diario monárquico habla de anotaciones en agendas, cartas privadas, etc. Es decir ¿se trata de documentos manuscritos? ¿Más documentos que pasando por un perito caligráfico podrían tumbar al régimen?

Entre las cartas privadas hay una de una _mujer clave de la Transición._ ¿una señora nacida en Grecia? ¿qué otra señora puede ser? La verdad es que por entonces no había tantas señoras dedicadas a la política. No creo que sea una señora que volvió del exilio en un vuelo directo desde Moscú.









¿Qué son los 'papeles de Manglano'?


Los periodistas de ABC Juan Fernández-Miranda y Javier Chicote han tenido acceso a unos documentos secretos relevantes para la historia de España del que fuera director del Cesid, Emilio Alonso Manglano entre 1981 y 1995



www.abc.es





El hecho es que es el enésimo ataque a los moradores de la Zarzuela. Ahora resulta que también recibían sobrecitos a lo Bárcenas. Pero no querían cash, preferían talones del Banco de España.









Margarita Robles entregaba fondos reservados a la Casa Real en metálico para "no dejar rastro"


Según las anotaciones del general Manglano, Zarzuela se quejó de esta práctica introducida por Belloch y la hoy ministra de Defensa en 1994




www.diariodenavarra.es





Después está la historia de unos militares involucionistas que se querían cargar a Cebrían y Pedro J. No sé que _deja vu _me produce esto.



javvi dijo:


> *¿POR QUÉ EL MOTIVO DE LA ELIMINACIÓN FÍSICA DE GUTIÉRREZ MELLADO NO ESTÁ EN LA POCO CREÍBLE NOTA DE MENA A RUIZ?*
> 
> En la nota de Mena a Ruiz relativa a la eliminación de ´Gutiérrez Mellado (caso 555) se dice: _"Parece ser que el general, descontento de cómo está la situación militar en el país respecto a temas como el terrorismo, está apostando por la creación de una junta militar que una vez constituida decidiría cual sería el régimen político más idóneo para el país.
> Para no correr riesgos innecesarios que pudieran llevar a un proceso de involución política, la cúpula del PSOE me insta a la eliminación física del general."_
> ...



Así que Los Papeles de Manglano van a empezar a ir sacando información dosificadamente. De momento ya sabemos que quien financió la campaña del No a la Otan fue Gadafi con 400 millones de pts. 









Gadafi financió con 400 millones de pesetas la campaña por el no a la OTAN


Los archivos inéditos del general Manglano recogen cómo se vivieron en el gobierno de González los meses previos a la celebración del referéndum de 1985




www.elcorreo.com





También señalan a Corcuera como el responsable de cartas-bomba a los pro-etarras. Lo que faltaba: ahora los batasunos ya tienen argumentos para dárselas de víctimas de la Transición del terrorismo de Estado Socialista. 









Una grabación apunta a Interior en el envío de cartas bomba


- Las conversaciones desveladas entre el exministro del Interior Antoni Asunción, y el exdirector del Cesid Emilio Alonso Manglano, apuntan a José Luis Corcuera, que también lideró ese Ministerio, como el responsable del envío de cartas bomba a militantes y simpatizantes de HB a finales de los...




www.noticiasdealava.eus





Y Margarita en medio de todo esto. Que Lucifer, Su Ser Adorado, la acoja en su seno.


----------



## javvi (6 Oct 2021)

*ANTONI ASUNCIÓN: ¿OTRA VÍCTIMA DE LA METAMAFIA?*

Antoni Asunción, que podría ser llamado El Breve como Ministro del Interior (noviembre del 93, mayo del 94), estuvo en el centro del huracán heredando el cargo de Corcuera, el Rompepuertas, y Belloch, el Biministro y su secretaria Margarita. 

Después de menos de medio año en el Ministerio tuvo que dimitir por la escapada de Roldán, el que compró unos terrenos en Mequinenza.

Antoni Asunción vuelve a ser notica por su aparición en _Los papeles de Manglano. _Según esta documentación, Manglano y Asunción tuvieron una conversación en la que Corcuera no queda muy bien parado. Un cartero de Rentería iba a dejar una carta en el buzón de l_defonso Salazar Uriarte, _un batasuno colaborador de ETA. Al cartero se le ocurrió doblar la carta, debido a su tamaño, y murió en acto de servicio al explotar la carta-bomba. Detrás de ese atentado, con efecto colateral, estaba el, entonces, Ministro Corcuera. Esto es lo que se supone que Asunción le cuenta a Manglano. 









El exministro Asunción desveló el envío de cartas-bomba a ETA en la etapa de Corcuera


Un cartero falleció en Rentería el 20 de septiembre de 1989 cuando dobló el sobre para meterlo en un buzón e hizo estallar el explosivo




www.hoy.es





Después de su dimisión como Ministro, se retiró de la primera línea de la política. Cuando intentó volver, el partido se lo impidió, parece ser que de una manera no del todo limpia. Llegó, incluso, a coquetear con Ciudadanos en el 2013. 

En el 2016, con 64 años, le llevó por delante una de esas enfermedades repentinas. Algunos medios dicen que se detectó la enfermedad un par de meses antes; otros hablan de semanas. Ninguno, que yo haya encontrado, aclara de qué tipo de enfermedad se trataba.










Agencia EFE


La Agencia EFE es la primera agencia de noticias en castellano, con más de 3000 profesionales de 60 nacionalidades.




www.efe.com












Muere Antoni Asunción, exministro socialista del Interior, a los 64 años


El político presentó su dimisión a Felipe González tras la fuga del exdirector de la Guardia Civil Luis Roldán




elpais.com












Antoni Asunción - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tigershark (6 Oct 2021)

Entrevista aj juez Presencia ,ojo sale la friki Baselga con su puñetero new age pero por suerte no interrumpe demasiado.


----------



## Peritta (6 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *ANTONI ASUNCIÓN: ¿OTRA VÍCTIMA DE LA METAMAFIA?*
> 
> Después de menos de medio año en el Ministerio tuvo que dimitir por la escapada de Roldán, el que compró unos terrenos en Mequinenza.



Hombre, Roldán también mandó alicatar y enlucir -y no sé si construir- muchas casas-cuartel de la Guardia Civi y, deduzco, se llevaría mordida o merme, que repartiría con el partido

no sé si a pachas.
Lo cierto es que cuando huyó se llevó los cuartos de la caja de huérfanos de la Guardia Civil.

No sé por qué asegura con tanta rotundidad que a Gutierrez Mellado le importaba una higa que los de la ETA matasen a policías y miitares, aunque es usté un poquito rebuscado para decir las cosas:

"He publicado unos cuantos postes sobre Gutiérrez Mellado para demostrar que es del todo no creíble que a Gutiérrez Mellado le importase mucho que ETA matase a militares y policías, incluidos altos mandos. O mejor dicho: especialmente los altos mandos. Todo lo contrario".

Jua, jua, jua. ¿Es usté abogado don @javvi?.

No hay pruebas y tampoco está -ni estuvo- clara su implicación en el asesinato de Gabaldón (de 1939), que era quien investigaba a los masones, y de su hija la pequeña.

No, no digo que no fuera masón o que no favoreciera a algún masón que otro, al fin y al cabo en la guerra anduvo pasando gente de un lado al otro del frente (los que lo vivieron decían "zona" y no "bando") y supongo que debería favores pero de ahí a decir que era un masón recalcitrante, pues es mucho decir

Pero si le chiflaban los militares en los entierros (éste a menos iba, el presidente de gobierno, pues no tanto y el Rey menos) puede que algunos lo hicieran por que le tomarían tirria cuando lo el tejerazo.
La envidia es mu mala y los militares no están exentos de padecerla.

No, no digo que no lleve usté razón don @javvi y don Manuel fuera más traidor que el obispo don Oppas, yo tamoco me creo las razones que le da Mena a Ruiz, lo que digo es que no tenemos la seguridad como para abandonar el condicional o el subjuntivo cuando hablemos de don Manuel.

De ésto ya hablamos hace muchas postas.

Lo que sí tengo que agradecerle es que nos trajera el vídeo del Cárdenas pues gracias a ello me he podido enterar que el presentador de la Tv brasileña que llegaba siempre el primero a la escena de crimen, no contrataba a sicarios y delincuentes para que le elaboraran los sucesos que la crónica ya la ponía él, como así nos contaron los de nuestra prensa y me creí yo.
Vaya, que pensaba que estaba el tío en la cárcel.

Y todo fue por que al hombre le dio por meterse en política.

Qué cabrones son los periodistas.
Éstos que no apelen al corporativismo gremial que no son de fiar.

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (7 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Jua, jua, jua. ¿Es usté abogado don @javvi?.



Sí, del Diablo, pero por pura vocación. El Bajísimo depende del turno de oficio, que con los que nos pagan, nos da para el café, el bollo, el autobús y poco más. Tampoco me importaría ser el abogado de Mena en caso de que acabase en el banquillo. Me gustan los retos, cuanto más difícil mejor.

No tengo ni pajotera idea de derecho. Aunque visto lo visto, tampoco creo que lo hubiera hecho mucho peor que la abogada de Santiago Royuela.



Compárese con lo que decía Santiago hace unos días.



Ahora Santiago se pone del lado del juez. Su actitud, levantarse y quitarle los papeles a la abogada, es comprensible. Habíamos visto lo más increíble en un juzgado, sólo superado por Mota. Se pierden totalmente las formas, disimulan todavía menos que Javier Zaragoza, el fiscal de la AN al que le daba igual qué había explotado en los trenes, o como decía su compañera: explotó Goma 2 ECO ¡Y vale ya!

Lo que en el primer vídeo era:

"_yo estoy en una indefensión total, veis al sujeto lo que hace, no sabemos quién es este señor, si era realmente el magistrado Durán....no le dejaron hacer preguntas a mí abogada, se le negaba sistemáticamente cualquier aportación de pruebas, decían que no existían las diligencias del 2009...sin embargo, a mí abogada no se le dejaba hacer mención alguna de las diligencias... no es normal ¿quién es este señor? ¿qué está haciendo? ¿quién es? ¿qué hace? ¿se ha vuelto loco? ¿o para quién trabaja? ¿por qué coarta mis libertades?_


Ahora, sobre los mismos hechos, le hemos dado la vuelta a la tortilla. La abogada es la tía más inútil que jamás haya pisado un juzgado. Cada vez que contacta con ella constata que es una vaga, incapaz de leer un sólo párrafo del sumario y se limita a darle largas. Llega el día de juicio y resulta que:

_la abogada llega, no se ha leído la denuncia, para nada. Ni la denuncia, ni la ampliación de denuncia, no tiene copia del expediente ... entre pregunta y pregunta tarda tres horas, va poniendo nervioso a todo le mundo, llega con un montón de papeles desordenados que ni ella misma que ni ella misma sabe buscar ... un desastre, entiendo al juez que al final le diga: oiga, señora, ya vale ... _

Al final, va a tener razón @Bimmer. Si no exactamente lo que dice él, algo parecido. Le he dado todo el crédito que he podido al ER. Santiago nos da una charla sobre los fundamentos de la Física, la Lógica y las paradojas de la Mecánica Cuántica, y resulta que no se había dado cuenta antes de que la abogada llevaba un año tomándole el pelo. Ahora Santiago da por hecho que va a volver a la cárcel. Es más, lo cosa viene de mucho antes:

_Ya tuve una historia con esta abogada en el pasado, yo soy de los que tropieza dos veces con la misma piedra. Es así, ya me la hizo en el pasado, algún día os lo contaré, donde me llevó estando preso, me metió más preso todavía, por su imprudencia, por su temeridad,._

O sea, estando preso recurre a esta abogada y todavía le meten más preso.



Pasan unos años y para enfrentarse al juicio que va a tumbar al régimen 78/2 abril, recurre otra vez a la abogada que ha conseguido meterle en la cárcel de la cárcel. Hace un mes, cuando todavía estaba indignadísimo con el juez, no la había visto.

Dice Santiago que no sabe quién es ese juez. Ahora está de su lado y en contra de la abogada. Pues lo tiene muy fácil: su voz es la misma que el del careo de su padre y Jorge Irigaray García de la Serrana, que le pregunte a su padre, y si no es él, que se lo confirme. Su padre, que por cierto anda muy apartado últimamente.

Juicio rarísimo, desde luego, como decía usted, creo recordar ¿por qué no nos dan la grabación entera? El que está enfrente del juez calvo se supone que es Arimany. Parece él, no se ve muy bien, el bozal no ayuda, lo único que dice es muchas gracias, eso parece. Santiago nos puso este vídeo sin sonido, ACODAP tiene el detalle de ponerlo con sonido ¿pero por qué sólo esos 19 segundos?



Otra cuestión, seguro que usted Peritta sabe más de derecho que yo, ¿la toga no es obligatoria cuando un juez está ejerciendo como tal? ¿hay excepciones?

¿Y quién es la inútil de la abogada que había conseguido tomar el pelo a Santiago hasta hace unos días? ¿no es ésta?



Se llama *Maria Juher Layret. *Parecía maja y digna de confianza. Javier Navascués la hizo una entrevista . Por lo visto, ideológicamente es muy cercana a los Royuela. Contra los indepes. Entre sus héroes está Javier Barraycoa y otros ideológicamente afines. 









María Juher rinde homenaje a algunos de los héroes contra el separatismo en Cataluña. Por Javier Navascués Pérez


María Juher Layret es abogada en ejercicio en Barcelona, especializada en derecho penal y derecho matrimonial canónico. En el año...




elcorreodeespana.com






Después de tanto tiempo, tantas horas, tantos desvelos, y todo ello gratis, (sí, efectivamente, majete), mi conclusión sobre el Expediente Royuela, sobre lo que realmente hay detrás de todo esto, es que no tengo ni puta idea.

Mi olfato me dice, a la luz de las recientes noticias, que se avecina una cosa todavía más gorda que el ER: *los papeles de Manglano*, es como si el ER hubiese sido el abono necesario para poder sacar, en su momento, los manuscritos del Dios Ra.

Pero esta es mi impresión hoy. No garantizo que dentro de unas semanas seguiré pensando lo mismo.


----------



## Bimmer (7 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Sí, del Diablo, pero por pura vocación. El Bajísimo depende del turno de oficio, que con los que nos pagan, nos da para el café, el bollo, el autobús y poco más. Tampoco me importaría ser el abogado de Mena en caso de que acabase en el banquillo. Me gustan los retos, cuanto más difícil mejor.
> 
> No tengo ni pajotera idea de derecho. Aunque visto lo visto, tampoco creo que lo hubiera hecho mucho peor que la abogada de Santiago Royuela.
> 
> ...





El enfoque que le han dado los Royuela al ER no es el de hacer justicia, es el de informar.


Santiago Royuela o bien está en el CNI o bien está siendo dirigido por el CNI, no tenemos pruebas de su estancia en prisión, y aunque las hubiera, existe el método de que agentes encubiertos de cuerpos policiales entren un tiempo en cárceles mientras participan en una operación, y con permisos especiales como dijo tener Santiago.



El creador del hilo, @renko 


Pinta a que pertenece a un "think tank" (es lo que hay don @Peritta ).


Crea varios hilos exitosos en los que se caracteriza un exceso de información, en uno de los foros más grandes de España sino el que más. Es él el que crea el nombre de : "Expediente Royuela", si veis los vídeos antiguos de los Royuela, veréis que ellos no lo llaman así.


Partiendo de probabilidades, una es que @renko sea un equipo "think tank", fichados por el CNI y demás servicios de inteligencia, o al revés, y varias personas llevan la cuenta de @renko personas expertas en propaganda, marketing, psicología, básicamente arquitectos sociales, ingenieros sociales.


El nombre renko, es el mismo nombre que tiene el mejor gráfico para operar en los mercados financieros, guarda relación con Santiago Royuela en que este en su Facebook muestra que hace unos años se ha dedicado a los mercados financieros junto a su amigo aquél el tal Gispert o algo así.


Santiago Royuela es @renko y/o Santiago es quien dirige el equipo que lleva la cuenta de @renko ?


"*EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA". *


Wow, guau, cómo suena eh, impacta, tiene agarre, como el que eligió el nombre de "covid", que le puedes añadir delante un "del", "el", "la" y le puedes añadir al final un -iota, -iano , para engatusar y polarizar a la población, con la palabra "gripe" solo puedes usar el "la".


Yo si sé lo que es el ER, tened en cuenta que salió meses antes de que empezara la plandemia.


La plandemia lo que ha demostrado es que los Estados y las Administraciones solo existen en las mentes, es ilusión, la realidad es que hay humanos que hacen lo que quieren y otros que no solo no hacen lo que quieren sino que hacen lo que otros quieren, como por ejemplo el permitir el robo de tu capital a través del pago de impuestos.


El ER vuelve a demostrar lo que la plandemia nos ha demostrado, si tuviera que decir que por qué nos quieren demostrar esto, es porque los poderosos quieren liberar a sus esclavos (ciudadanos), pero lo tienen que hacer poco a poco, no por la fuerza.


*En resumen, los poderosos quieren acabar con los Estados y lo que ello engloba.*


Pensad cuánto tiempo llevan existiendo los Estados y lo que ello engloba, casi nada comparado con los miles de años de historia del ser humano.


Además, pensad en la civilización y raza superior al ser humano, la que ha creado el internet, la luz, en definitiva la que *crea* los avances tecnológicos y que el ser humano se encarga de *desarrollarlos, *si esa civilización decide presentarse ante nosotros, todo el paradigma que tenemos nos cambiaría. ¿Quién no se mofaria de los Estados? ¿Quién no se mofaria de esa alucinación colectiva e ilusión a la que nos hemos sometido y vivimos como son las sociedades, sus Estados y lo que engloban? Normas arbitrarias escritas, etc etc


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> El enfoque que le han dado los Royuela al ER no es el de hacer justicia, es el de informar.
> 
> 
> Santiago Royuela o bien está en el CNI o bien está siendo dirigido por el CNI, no tenemos pruebas de su estancia en prisión, y aunque las hubiera, existe el método de que agentes encubiertos de cuerpos policiales entren un tiempo en cárceles mientras participan en una operación, y con permisos especiales como dijo tener Santiago.
> ...




troll y desinformador: a mamarla

y santi es uritorco


----------



## Peritta (7 Oct 2021)

Joer. Vaya día más bonito para perderlo currando. Viva el Veranillo de San Miguel.
Hasta he comprado un par de cervezas holandesas de ésas envasadas en Portugal, de las baratillas digo. Y me están sabiendo a gloria.

Éso sí: no me voy a tomar una tercera.

Ya dije hace muchas postas que cualquier estudiante de 1º de gangsterismo sabe que siempre es más eficaz sobornar al abogado de la otra parte, antes que al juez o al fiscal.

También dije que no me gustaba nada el conducto reglamentario, que denunciar es tontería ya que la justicia judicatura, bueno y toda la administración, está en manos del enemigo. Que es mucho más eficaz la difusión y que no perdieran el tiempo ni echaran ningún esfuerzo en tribunales y circos de tres o cuatro pistas, que ya vimos lo que pasó con el sumario y el juicio del 11-M, y que quienes denunciarían iban a ser ellos.

como así lo estamos viendo con la del Arimany Manso. 

Y si don Santi, con la de papeles que dice que tiene, piensa que el manto de silencio lo ha roto a iniciativa propia el Arimany éste, es que debe de ser aún más ingenuo de lo que yo me imaginaba.
Si los papeles son ciertos (aún queremos ver una fotografía de todo el volumen capturado, ya que no nos pasan un inventario), un pie del Arimany no le pide permiso al otro para andar, sino al Mena. Contra ni más para poner una denuncia y romper la omertá y el manto de silencio.

No nos tenían que haber hablado de las diligencias indeterminadas ésas de la Mª Eugenia Alegret ni decir que tienen los expedientes judiciales de los muertos-mataos de la Operación Chumi que se llevó Mena de los archivos, pues les habrá dado tiempo a reponerlos y a destruir la otras.
Ésos son ases que uno se guarda para jugarlos en el momento oportuno y no los airea así como así a la primera de cambio. 

Igual pienso de las fosas. Ahí se ha adelantado desvelando esa información.

No sé quién coños estará a cargo del archivo, pero tengo el convencimiento de que don Santi no sabe qué papeles le van a llegar. 
Espero que tenga copia de cada uno de los vídeos.
Tampoco creo que el señor Alberto mande mucho en el archivo. Pero de ahí a pensar que están conchabados con el Mena, como dice @Bimmer, no llego. 






CesareLombroso dijo:


> troll y desinformador: a mamarla
> 
> y santi es uritorco



No señor, Santi es @Bimmer. @Uritorco está en otras batallas y otros pogromos.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Joer. Vaya día más bonito para perderlo currando. Viva el Veranillo de San Miguel.
> Hasta he comprado un par de cervezas holandesas de ésas envasadas en Portugal, de las baratillas digo. Y me están sabiendo a gloria.
> 
> Éso sí: no me voy a tomar una tercera.
> ...




Santi es @CesareLombroso


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Oct 2021)

@QuiqueCamoiras es Santi multicuenta


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Oct 2021)

up


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Oct 2021)

sto, tampoco creo que lo hubiera hecho mucho peor que la abogada de Santiago Royuela.


guatafack
le quita los papeles el < juez > ?





Ahora Santiago se pone del lado del juez. Su actitud, levantarse y quitarle los papeles a la abogada, es comprensible. Habíamos visto lo más increíble en un juzgado, sólo superado por Mota. Se pierden totalmente las formas, disimulan todavía menos que Javier Zaragoza, el fiscal de la AN al que le daba igual qué había explotado en los trenes, o como decía su compañera: explotó Goma 2 ECO ¡Y vale ya!

Lo que en el primer vídeo era:

"_yo estoy en una indefensión total, veis al sujeto lo que hace, no sabemos quién es este señor, si era realmente el magistrado Durán....no le dejaron hacer preguntas a mí abogada, se le negaba sistemáticamente cualquier aportación de pruebas, decían que no existían las diligencias del 2009...sin embargo, a mí abogada no se le dejaba hacer mención alguna de las diligencias... no es normal ¿quién es este señor? ¿qué está haciendo? ¿quién es? ¿qué hace? ¿se ha vuelto loco? ¿o para quién trabaja? ¿por qué coarta mis libertades?_


Juicio rarísimo, desde luego, como decía usted, creo recordar ¿por qué no nos dan la grabación entera? El que está enfrente del juez calvo se supone que es Arimany. Parece él, no se ve muy bien, el bozal no ayuda, lo único que dice es muchas gracias, eso parece. Santiago nos puso este vídeo sin sonido, ACODAP tiene el detalle de ponerlo con sonido ¿pero por qué sólo esos 19 segundos?



Otra cuestión, seguro que usted Peritta sabe más de derecho que yo, ¿la toga no es obligatoria cuando un juez está ejerciendo como tal? ¿hay excepciones?​


----------



## Peritta (7 Oct 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> @QuiqueCamoiras es Santi multicuenta



No nos llame al Quique Camoiras, que aún no ha salido la entrepierna de ningún magistrado y no toca. 

Si quiere llamar, llame a los nuevos, ya que contínua y sorprendentemente hay quien se sigue dando da de alta por aquí:

@ivan_mora15, @kurwa, @ManoloConejero, @Feliciano Tristan, @Mandarine Treize, @pglandscaping, @Melafollo, @Skymir, @publicfe, @Mencey Guanche, @Figliaso. 

Por aquello de la difusión digo. 



elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> up



¿Up siete minutos después?. ¿Estás tonto o te lo haces?.

No, no hace falta que respondas que era una pregunta retórica de ésas.
_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (7 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Joer. Vaya día más bonito para perderlo currando. Viva el Veranillo de San Miguel.
> Hasta he comprado un par de cervezas holandesas de ésas envasadas en Portugal, de las baratillas digo. Y me están sabiendo a gloria.



Por donde yo caigo el varenito también me ha sentado ha gloria. Para mañana hay una previsión de 26 grados, por lo que será un día playero bastante aprovechable y que valdrá también para recargar una buena dosis de vitamina D, que dicen además que desactiva el grafeno de la vacunas. Aunque todavía no me he inoculado ninguna (ni lo pienso hacer), claro.



Bimmer dijo:


> Santiago Royuela es @renko y/o Santiago es quien dirige el equipo que lleva la cuenta de @renko





CesareLombroso dijo:


> troll y desinformador: a mamarla
> 
> y santi es uritorco





Peritta dijo:


> No señor, Santi es @Bimmer. @Uritorco está en otras batallas y otros pogromos.





CesareLombroso dijo:


> @QuiqueCamoiras es Santi multicuenta



Madre mía, como está el patio en este hilo. Parece esto una merienda de negros.


----------



## Tigershark (7 Oct 2021)

Javier Navascués entrevista a Santiago Royuela


----------



## javvi (8 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Además, pensad en la civilización y raza superior al ser humano, la que ha creado el internet, la luz, en definitiva la que *crea* los avances tecnológicos y que el ser humano se encarga de *desarrollarlos, *si esa civilización decide presentarse ante nosotros, todo el paradigma que tenemos nos cambiaría. ¿Quién no se mofaria de los Estados? ¿Quién no se mofaria de esa alucinación colectiva e ilusión a la que nos hemos sometido y vivimos como son las sociedades, sus Estados y lo que engloban? Normas arbitrarias escritas, etc etc



¿Quiere esto decir que por encima del CNI están los masones, por encima de los masones los sionistas, por encima de los sionistas los jesuitas y por encima de los jesuitas los extraterrestres?

Creo que este hilo se te queda corto, como se le quedó corto a su propio fundador: el tal Renko, que anda por ahí, en otro exitoso hilo, haciendo taxonomías de ángeles querubines, arcángeles, arcontes y todo tipo de fauna extraterrestre.

Internet lo ha creado el ejército de Estados Unidos. Lo llevaban utilizando mucho tiempo antes de abrirlo al público. No es un invento que haya surgido de la nada, es la suma de muchos inventos que se van superponiendo año tras año. Desde el telégrafo hasta la Red hay muchos pequeños pasos que no tienen nada de sobrenatural.


----------



## Bimmer (8 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Por donde yo caigo el varenito también me ha sentado ha gloria. Para mañana hay una previsión de 26 grados, por lo que será un día playero bastante aprovechable y que valdrá también para recargar una buena dosis de vitamina D, que dicen además que desactiva el grafeno de la vacunas. Aunque todavía no me he inoculado ninguna (ni lo pienso hacer), claro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No solo saca de contexto esa frase sino que la manipula quitándole a propósito el signo de interrogación final, eso que ha hecho dice mucho de ti y nada bueno.





javvi dijo:


> ¿Quiere esto decir que por encima del CNI están los masones, por encima de los masones los sionistas, por encima de los sionistas los jesuitas y por encima de los jesuitas los extraterrestres?
> 
> Creo que este hilo se te queda corto, como se le quedó corto a su propio fundador: el tal Renko, que anda por ahí, en otro exitoso hilo, haciendo taxonomías de ángeles querubines, arcángeles, arcontes y todo tipo de fauna extraterrestre.
> 
> Internet lo ha creado el ejército de Estados Unidos. Lo llevaban utilizando mucho tiempo antes de abrirlo al público. No es un invento que haya surgido de la nada, es la suma de muchos inventos que se van superponiendo año tras año. Desde el telégrafo hasta la Red hay muchos pequeños pasos que no tienen nada de sobrenatural.





No sé la jerarquía pero sí por ahí va la cosa.


En caso de que el ser humano no desarrolle las cosas sino que las crea, en ese caso podemos afirmar que el ser humano creador tiene desarrollados más allá de los cinco sentidos físicos que conocemos, lo que les convierte en superiores a otros humanos y seguiríamos hablando de la existencia de una granja humana en la que una minoría pastorea y una masa es pastoreada.


Y si vamos por esta línea, tendríamos que aceptar que el ser humano se ha creado así mismo, esto es como lo de qué se creó antes, el huevo o la gallina.



Yo apuesto porque al igual que los humanos nos usamos entre nosotros y sobre todo usamos a los animales, así lo hace otra raza superior a nosotros con nosotros, y creo que a lo largo de la historia, esa raza se ha manifestado en varias ocasiones, cuando a los humanos se nos va de las manos la civilización, y en los tiempos que hoy corren, de seguir en esta tónica general, no sería descabellado pensar que en unos años se nos vaya completamente de las manos, esa raza superior nos pare los pies en forma de manifestarse físicamente.


----------



## Uritorco (8 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> ¿Quiere esto decir que por encima del CNI están los masones, por encima de los masones los sionistas, por encima de los sionistas los jesuitas y por encima de los jesuitas los extraterrestres



Acierta en todo menos en la tontería de los jesuitas.



Bimmer dijo:


> quitándole a propósito el signo de interrogación final, eso que ha hecho dice mucho de ti y nada bueno.



Ahí me has pillado. Fue un lapsus del copia pega. En cualquier caso, es usted quien plantea esa posible relación. Los Royuela llevan más de dos décadas denunciando lo que todos sabemos. Por lo que, la supuesta relación con el CNI que usted les quiere endosar gratuitamente, me parece que no les ha servido de mucho. El CNI está en manos del enemigo desde su misma creación.


----------



## CesareLombroso (9 Oct 2021)

Suscribios al canal del juez represaliado, yo he donado


----------



## Uritorco (9 Oct 2021)




----------



## CesareLombroso (9 Oct 2021)

Va empericao este ¿juez? mason ???


----------



## javvi (9 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Acierta en todo menos en la tontería de los jesuitas.



"Mi opinión es que no hay extraterrestres, pero ¿qué les importa a los extraterrestres mi opinión?" -Gustavo Bueno


----------



## javvi (9 Oct 2021)

*LOS PAPELES DE MANGLANO Y EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA*

Llevamos un par de años con los manuscritos del ER sin que haya manera de presentarlos en un tribunal para que los peritos juzguen la veracidad de esos miles de documentos.
Recientemente han aparecido otros manuscritos: notas escritas a mano por el jefe de los espías entre 1981 y 1995, Emilio Alonso Manglano, alias el Dios Ra. En este caso, los documentos están en manos del diario ABC.

¿Cómo deberíamos interpretar estos papeles de Manglano? Independientemente de que haya unos marcianos moviendo los hilos desde muy arriba (eso es una cuestión de Fe: ni entro, ni salgo) parece como que alguna conexión tiene con el ER. ¿Es una continuación de los documentos de los Royuela? ¿O es un contrataque de un sector de los servicios de inteligencia al otro sector que estaría apoyando a los Royuela? ¿O no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra?

Reparemos en que una de las objeciones más habituales al ER era que los miembros de una metamafia tan sanguinaria no van a ser tan imbéciles de escribir notas a mano dejando pruebas de sus delitos de una manera tan contundente. Pues ahora resulta que, según el ABC, el jefe de los espías durante catorce años hacía exactamente lo mismo. Y esas notitas del super espía aparecen ahora, ocho años después de su muerte. Tanta tecnología para el encriptamiento de la información más delicada que se puede manejar en un país, para que resulte que todo esté en una agenda vulgar y corriente como la de cualquier hijo del vecino.







Que *Margarita Roble*s sea una de las principales protagonistas de ambos parece indicar que alguna relación podrían tener el ER y los papeles de Manglano

Los papeles del Dios Ra confirman que la secretaria de Belloch se dedica a repartir billetes a diestro y siniestro. Ahora surge otro beneficiario, que en el ER sólo se le vio de refilón: Juan Carlos El Campechano. Talones de Banco de España de cinco millones de pts mensuales.

También hay un grupo de militares que a principios de los ochenta se querían cargar a Pedro J. y a Cebrián.









Los 'papeles de Manglano': "Matar a Pedro J." y los pagos en 'cash' de Margarita Robles al Rey


Además, según los 'Papeles de Manglano', existía algún oficial de la cúpula militar que estaba dispuesto a ejecutar a varios periodistas, como Pedro J. o Cebrián




www.vozpopuli.com





Para El Campechano una de cal y otra de arena. Por un lado pone la mano egipcia, pero por otro, dicen que se negó a recibir a Armada en la previa del 23F, algo muy distinto a lo que habíamos oído antes: _"a mi dádmelo todo hecho._"









Unos archivos inéditos desvelan que Armada habló dos veces con el Rey el 23-F


«Hay que evitar un derramamiento de sangre, yo tendría los votos socialistas», presionó el general golpista a don Juan Carlos aquella noche, según las anotaciones del ge




www.hoy.es





Según el ABC:

_Cuando el ministro de Defensa,* Alberto Oliart*, le encomendó dirigir el espionaje español le hizo una triple petición: modernizar el servicio, mejorar la información para frenar el terrorismo y *atender a los movimientos involucionistas*, con especial atención a las Fuerzas Armadas. En relación a este tercer punto, se trataba de alertar sobre cualquier comentario subversivo o cualquier manifiesto anticonstitucional que circulara en los cuarteles, y que podían desembocar en una nuevas asonada golpista. El ruido de sables era un clamor en los primeros años 80. _

Manglano dimite el 15 de junio de 1995 por las escuchas del CESID. Le sustituye Felix Miranda Robredo, que apenas dura un año en el cargo. Le sustituye Javier Calderón, otro de los peces gordos que han movido los hilos de la Transición. la destitución de Miranda y nombramiento de Calderón fue una de las últimas cosas que hizo el gobierno de Felipe González, habiendo perdido ya las elecciones y estando todavía como gobierno en funciones. El PP de Aznar asumió esa decisión de los socialistas. Calderón fue el jefe de los espías hasta que fue sustituido por Jorge Dezcallar en el 2001.

Javier Calderón es de ese tipo de militares de alta graduación, que además de espiar un poco por aquí, y un poco por allí, se dedican a promover fundaciones contra la droga, lo cual tiene sorna en una narcocracia, como es la del R 78/2 abril.

Otro alto militar, que estuvo siempre en la retaguardia espiando todo lo que podía fue Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado. Junto con Calderón, y otros ilustres degenerados, impulsó la FAD, Fundación de Ayuda contra la Drogadicción.

Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado falleció en un accidente el 15 de diciembre de 1995. Según las notas de Mena fue liquidado recibiendo órdenes de la cúpula del PSOE. Dicen las notas que tenía la idea de organizar una junta miliar que tomase las riendas del país, con lo que los jefes de Mena habían decidido acabar con él, antes de que se pusiese en marcha ese *proceso de involución política. *La cuestión es qué entiende la cúpula del PSOE por involución política. Por entonces, hacía sólo unos meses que había dimitido Manglano debido a las escuchas del CESID. Estaba al cargo el breve Miranda. Precisamente, la brevedad de Félix Miranda en la dirección del CESID tuvo que ver con su negativa a recibir ciertas órdenes en relación con los papeles del mismo.

El partido socialista lo dejó todo bien atado. Aznar fue nombrado presidente del Gobierno el 4 de mayo de 1996, y 20 días después, el 24, Calderón fue nombrado nuevo director de CESID.





__





Félix Miranda Robredo


Portal elespiadigital.com




www.elespiadigital.org






http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/501-600.pdf










José María Aznar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












El Gobierno en funciones destituye al director del servicio secreto nombrado hace ocho meses


El Gobierno socialista, en una de sus últimas decisiones antes del relevo, acordó ayer la destitución del director general del servicio secreto Cesid,




elpais.com







javvi dijo:


> *FAD, FUNDACIÓN DE AYUDA CONTRA LA DROGADICCIÓN. CUARTETO DE ASES: MANUEL GUTIÉRREZ MELLADO, LA REINA SOFIA, JAVIER CALDERÓN Y EDUARDO SERRA.*
> 
> En 1986 se constituye esta entidad privada, cuyo propósito es la prevención en el consumo de las drogas, que era ya un problema muy gordo en las sociedad española. Su impulsor fue Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado, del que algo ya hemos hablado aquí. Giro extraño en un hombre que había dedicado toda su vida a pulular por las cloacas con su mandil.
> En septiembre de 1986, conmocionado ante la muerte por sobredosis del hijo de un íntimo amigo, logró que un selecto grupo de empresarios y financieros respaldasen y subvencionasen su proyecto de organizar la Fundación de Ayuda contra la Drogadicción (FAD), que presidió hasta su muerte. La presidenta de honor será *Su Majestad Doña Sofia.*
> ...






javvi dijo:


> *¿POR QUÉ EL MOTIVO DE LA ELIMINACIÓN FÍSICA DE GUTIÉRREZ MELLADO NO ESTÁ EN LA POCO CREÍBLE NOTA DE MENA A RUIZ?*
> 
> En la nota de Mena a Ruiz relativa a la eliminación de ´Gutiérrez Mellado (caso 555) se dice: _"Parece ser que el general, descontento de cómo está la situación militar en el país respecto a temas como el terrorismo, está apostando por la creación de una junta militar que una vez constituida decidiría cual sería el régimen político más idóneo para el país.
> Para no correr riesgos innecesarios que pudieran llevar a un proceso de involución política, la cúpula del PSOE me insta a la eliminación física del general."_
> ...


----------



## Peritta (9 Oct 2021)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> up



Ahora, horas después de la última posta, cuando esta burbuja está en las profundidades de la tercera o cuarta página es cuando tocan estos upeos tontones que no dicen nada.
Si es que está usté a la propaganda o a la difusión, claro, y no a meter postas a lo loco para embarrar el campo.
En cualquier caso por aquí ya estamos todos mu resabiaos y propagandeaos de modo que la propaganda (o la anti-propaganda) más que sernos eficaz, es contraproducente para quien la emite con cierta insitencia. Además en este foro somos muy pocos caramba, y siempre los mismos. De modo que si algún forero no se asoma por aquí, lo más probable es que no quiera hacerlo,

No sé si por no dar ideas, o por que le puede regañar su comisario polítiko o jefe de centuria si le ve por aquí upeando ésto.

¡Ah! y éso no era un juicio sino una "vista"...., u oído, digo audiencia. Total que como los jueces no deben de hablar "ex cátedra" no llevarán toga ni mitra ni báculo a esos eventos.



Estamos solos don @Bimmer, no espere razas superiores que vengan a rescatarnos ni a desfacer ningún entuerto. A mí también se me murió el padre y me quedé sin nadie a quien poderle preguntar.
Sí, pero es que el mío era un sabio. Yo solo soy un puto ignorante. Bueno, más ignorante que puto.
A cambio quiero creer que nos han dejado al Espíritu Santo ése y los curas a través del Corpus Christie insisten en afirmar que cada uno somos parte de Dios.
Luego también somos capaces de crear caramba.

Pero es más fácil destruir.
Para crear hay que poner a mucha gente de acuerdo. Muchos egos, muchas vanidades, mu difícil.



Pues muchas gracias don @javvi por informarnos de quién puñetas era El Dios Ra. 
Y es que los motes debían de ser como las siglas, que se dice lo que significan al principio de la posta y ya se pueden utilizar en el resto del texto coño.
Y es que para escribir bien (lo que equivale a que se te entienda) hay que pensar principalmente en quien lo va a leer después 

o más tarde. 

Tampoco sabía los tejemanejes que hubo en la dirección general del CESID, hoy día CNI, vulgo TIA y la creación -al descuido y con intención- del cargo de "director adjunto de la T.I.A." que le endilgaron al general Felix Miranda que, parece ser y gracias a Dios y a su familia, aún vive.
Total que el que Bono, años después, acabara nombrando al Alberto Saiz (director de un parque natural de ésos en Castilla La Mancha) como jefe de la T.I.A. debe de ser un corolario o consecuencia de todo aquello. 

El que no tengamos política exterior hace que nuestros anacletos y mortadelos espíen más de puertas para adentro que para afuera y se les pierdan los de la embajada siria o iraní más veces que los bolígrafos. Y es que nuestra T.I.A. más parece un servicio de portería y conserjería.

-Romerales. Póngale escuchas a la Coplovich y averigüe qué acciones ha comprado esta semana. ¡Ar!.

_Tanta tecnología para el encriptamiento de la información más delicada que se puede manejar en un país, para que resulte que todo esté en una agenda vulgar y corriente como la de cualquier hijo del vecino__._

A mí nunca me extrañó que el expediente Royuela consistiera en notas manuscritas, de ésto nunca dudé.
Pero creo que a los encriptólogos don @javvi, los puso el Pablo Pásalopásalo Iglesias a leerse lo que se publica en las redes sociales a ver si encuentran delitos de odio, de razismo, de machismo o de ausencia de memoria democrátika de ésa. 
Y si se lo andan leyendo todo supongo que aún no habrán dado con nosotros. 

O sí, y no informan a la superioridad porque se estarán partiendo la caja con nuestras elucubraciones. 
O éso me pasa a mí mientras las escribo. 

Ésto es de la biografía ésa del director de la T.I.A. anterior a Calderón y explica un poco el vídeo ése la Margarita Robles espiando a don Baltasar

Las diferencias de fondo que el general Miranda mantuvo con el ministro Suárez Pertierra, alcanzaron su cenit de forma inmediata a su nombramiento, cuando ante los requerimientos del juez de la Audiencia Nacional Baltasar Garzón para que le entregase una copia de los "papeles de los GAL", documentos internos clasificados y supuestamente con una copia en manos del coronel Juan Alberto Perote, el titular de la cartera de Defensa le conminó a no hacerlo. Félix Miranda solicitó entonces que le confirmara su advertencia como orden por escrito, lo que obligó al ministro a asumir su propia responsabilidad. De hecho, Garzón tuvo que dirigir su requisitoria personalmente a Suárez Pertierra, indicándole que, de no entregarle la documentación, podría incurrir en un delito de falta de colaboración con la justicia. 

Bueno, ahora me llaman y he de ir al cementerio como visitante-jardinero. Como usuario también iré

pero sin ninguna prisa.

Luego escribo más.
______________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (9 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ahí me has pillado. Fue un lapsus del copia pega. En cualquier caso, es usted quien plantea esa posible relación. Los Royuela llevan más de dos décadas denunciando lo que todos sabemos. Por lo que, la supuesta relación con el CNI que usted les quiere endosar gratuitamente, me parece que no les ha servido de mucho. El CNI está en manos del enemigo desde su misma creación.







javvi dijo:


> *LOS PAPELES DE MANGLANO Y EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA*
> 
> Llevamos un par de años con los manuscritos del ER sin que haya manera de presentarlos en un tribunal para que los peritos juzguen la veracidad de esos miles de documentos.
> Recientemente han aparecido otros manuscritos: notas escritas a mano por el jefe de los espías entre 1981 y 1995, Emilio Alonso Manglano, alias el Dios Ra. En este caso, los documentos están en manos del diario ABC.
> ...




@Debunker Bueno pues he dado en el clavo con la teoría de la normalización de los crímenes e injusticias, los papeles de Manglano son una continuación del ER, y se dice en uno de los principales periódicos nacionales como quien dice el tiempo, aquí ni se abre debates nacionales en televisiones, ni comunicado oficial de urgencia del presi del bobierno, ni ná de ná, venga que siga abriéndose la ventana de overton, a ver cuál es la siguiente.


El único que me ha reconocido el éxito de la teoría ha sido @javvi así que le doy las gracias por ello.





Peritta dijo:


> Estamos solos don @Bimmer, no espere razas superiores que vengan a rescatarnos ni a desfacer ningún entuerto.




Antes de nada, te doy la razón en lo de que nos leen cuatro gatos, tiene su explicación la que he explicado antes, la normalización de crímenes e injusticias, no es que seamos un país de subnormales, que también, sino que su explicación la tiene y es esa.




No es cierto lo de que estamos solos, yo en su día me mofaba de Iker Jiménez cuando hablaba de esos temas, fui un ignorante. La iglesia católica es la única empresa que tiene la tecnología más desarrollada para ver el espacio, tiene los telescopios más potentes del mundo, creo que eran tres, también es la iglesia católica la empresa que posee el mayor poder regulatorio y estatal a través de las bulas papales.


No es casualidad que la iglesia católica aparente no tener poder y que estén ahí por estar, y que la masa de ignorantes les miren por encima del hombro, todo tiene su por qué, no sé muy bien qué relación guarda esto que acabo de decir con lo que diré a continuación, supongo que el ambiente de subnormalidad que reina en España se ha apoderado de mi, y uno siente que pierde coherencia.


El caso es que cuando me inicié en esto de la búsqueda de "marcianos", todo fueron coñas hasta que pasó el primer fenómeno, fue sin buscarlo a propósito, estaba en un cerro de una pequeña ciudad, la escena fue dantesca porque coincidimos varias personas en esa zona apartada de la ciudad, con muy buenas vistas, eso sí, parecíamos miembros de una puta secta .




Total que di un par de vueltas por el cerro, ya no quedaba nadie, estaba yo con otro humano, y observé lo que parecía una estrella, era ya al anochecer, y era demasiado grande para ser una estrella, pero muy grande, se me quedó esta cara :  al ver que empezó a parpadear con un efecto luminoso, por supuesto que acto seguido saqué el móvil y comencé a grabar el fenómeno, según lo estaba grabando estaba viendo con mis ojos que la "estrella" parpadeaba pero en la pantalla del móvil no se veía que parpadeaba y solo se veía una esfera muy luminosa como para ser una estrella y para ser aún de día puesto que estaba empezando el anochecer, la sensación al ver ese fenómeno fue la misma que se tiene cuando uno se siente observado por alguien.




¿Con esto que quiero decir? Pues que somos cuatro gatos los que nos interesamos por ellos, y esos seres deben tener aún más ego y orgullo que nosotros los humanos, que bien es cierto que parece que creamos cosas pero si uno lo piensa, nos "limitamos" a desarrollar cosas ya creadas, algo tiene un proceso de fabricación pero el origen de ese algo en última instancia no ha sido creado por el ser humano como puede ser el agua, la tierra, etc, siempre va a haber algo que en su origen no ha sido creado por el ser humano, como por ejemplo es el mismo humano. ¿Quién creó al primer humano? Esto es como lo del huevo o la gallina, qué fue primero.



Esos seres se manifiestan siempre al anochecer y por la noche, sobre todo los fines de semana y en verano, al ser cuatro gatos los que los buscamos, no bajan a saludarnos, deben tener un estudio hecho de posibilidades, y saben que se necesita X número de humanos con la mentalidad abierta como para aceptar el hecho de que existe una raza y civilización superior al humano y que este depende de esa raza como un perro depende del humano.


----------



## Bimmer (9 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> @Debunker Bueno pues he dado en el clavo con la teoría de la normalización de los crímenes e injusticias, los papeles de Manglano son una continuación del ER, y se dice en uno de los principales periódicos nacionales como quien dice el tiempo, aquí ni se abre debates nacionales en televisiones, ni comunicado oficial de urgencia del presi del bobierno, ni ná de ná, venga que siga abriéndose la ventana de overton, a ver cuál es la siguiente.
> 
> 
> El único que me ha reconocido el éxito de la teoría ha sido @javvi así que le doy las gracias por ello.
> ...




@javvi Me he guardado algo involuntariamente, lo tenía en el inconsciente y por eso veía tan claro dicha teoría, hace cuatro años hubo algo que se adelantó al ER, bien es cierto que no es equiparable en gravedad pero ya fue una normalización de criminalidad :


----------



## Bimmer (9 Oct 2021)

Y este vídeo que ha comentado una parte @javvi : 





Ese vídeo es muy , junto al que enseña lo de que el ER es un experimento social, ese vídeo en el que enseña fórmulas de matemáticas y tal.

Hay que saber leer entre líneas.


----------



## Debunker (9 Oct 2021)

Nada que no sepamos, pero da gusto verlo en algún medio que no sea el canal de los Royuelas, 


NOTA DE PRENSA DE la Asociación para la investigación y judicialización del Expediente Royuela (AIJER)


Ilustrándolo, la foto de este hijo de la gran p...








Nuestro Presidente, Alberto Royuela, el día 06.10.2021 ha denunciado que la metamafia de José María Mena Álvarez, ex Fiscal Jefe de Cataluña, cobró de varios ex Ministros del PSOE para que prevaricaran varios jueces.

Concretamente, se denuncia a Narcís Serra (Vicepresidente de España 1991-1995, Ministro de Defensa 1982-1992 y Alcalde de Barcelona 1979-1982).

informan a Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, Fiscal Jefe Anticorrupción, de las inversiones realizadas en las Bolsas de París, Frankfurt, Londres y Milán, durante los años 2004, 2005 y 2006.


Se aportan documentos de Mena y de su lugarteniente el Sargento Ruiz, señalando inversiones millonarias.

Los tres denunciados han tenido que pagar sanciones tributarias por decenas de millones de euros sin declarar, como consecuencia de las denuncias tributarias de nuestro Presidente y del periodista Juan Martínez Grasa. La Agencia Tributaria denunció este enriquecimiento ilícito ante el Ministerio Fiscal, pero éste encubrió las actuaciones criminales, sabedor de que éstas financiaban al PSOE con el 10% de su beneficio.

En el Expediente Royuela se denuncia que este dinero ha sido obtenido con todo tipo de actuaciones criminales en España y en varios países extranjeros: más de 2.000 asesinatos, tráfico de drogas y de armas, redes de prevaricación judicial, eliminación de sanciones tributarias, investigaciones ilegales, etc.

Las instituciones siguen encubriendo a esta metamafia, demorando la instrucción de varias denuncias penales de los cuatro denunciantes: cuatro particulares, una asociación y una alianza de cinco asociaciones









#ExpedienteRoyuela ALIJER informa de la denuncia por pagos de exministros del PSOE para que varios jueces prevariquen - El Diestro


#ExpedienteRoyuela ALIJER informa de la denuncia por pagos de exministros del PSOE para que varios jueces prevariquen




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Uritorco (9 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> "Mi opinión es que no hay extraterrestres, pero ¿qué les importa a los extraterrestres mi opinión?" -Gustavo Bueno



Decía el gran revisionista francés, ya fallecido, Robert Faurrison (que se adentró por caminos mucho más tortuosos e impenetrables que el referido filósofo hispano), sobre las "cámaras de gas", que cuanto más intenta uno acercarse a ellas, más se alejan estas de tí. Es un simil que se podría ajustar perfectamente con el tema de los jesuitas, manipulados hasta la extenuación por los "conspiranólogos" de jewtube. Los mismos vende humos de reptilianos y quanonitas. Para dar en el clavo, solo hay que sustituir el término "jesuita" por otro que empieza también por "j", y tiene cinco letras. Algo que complementa lo postulado por Voltaire, si aplicamos su conocida sentencia a nuestro tiempo.


----------



## javvi (10 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Pues muchas gracias don @javvi por informarnos de quién puñetas era El Dios Ra



Yo aprendí mucho de alguno de los hilos de Burbuja cuando era un mero lector. Ya los hemos mencionado anteriormente: especialmente aquel abierto en el 2013 por el forero Swing. Es curiosa la necrología del periodista Antonio Rubio, que se recoge en el hilo: 


_El atentado de Carrero Blanco, el intento de golpe de Estado del 23-F, la creación de los Grupos Antiterroristas de Liberación (GAL), el secuestro, asesinato y enterramiento en cal viva de Lasa y Zabala, el asesinato del dirigente de Herri Batasuna Santiago Brouard, la muerte por torturas en una bañera de Mikel Zabalza, el secuestro y la muerte de un mendigo cuando experimentaban con él un anestésico, el atentado contra Juan Carlos García Goena, las escuchas ilegales del Cesid, el informe Crillón sobre Mario Conde, el chalé de la calle Sextante de Aravaca que era utilizado por altas personalidades del Gobierno, el montaje del vídeo contra Pedro J. Ramírez y otros muchos secretos de este país. *Todo eso es lo que se ha llevado a la tumba el teniente general Emilio Alonso Manglano*, que fue director del Centro Superior de Información de la Defensa entre los años 1981 y 1995._​​_Desde el pasado mes de octubre el hombre que más sabía de España se encontraba bastante enfermo, estaba ingresado en una residencia del Paseo de la Habana de Madrid y sufría un cáncer con metástasis que ayer terminó con su vida._​

_ *El nombre en clave del general Alonso Manglano durante el tiempo que estuvo al frente de los servicios secretos españoles fue el de «Ra»*, Dios del cielo, el sol y el origen de la vida según la mitología egipcia. Y, efectivamente, «Manglano-Ra» «sabía todo sobre todos», según reconocen antiguos agentes secretos que estuvieron a sus órdenes._​​_ En las últimas semanas el general Alonso Manglano tenía una obsesión y no hablaba de otra cosa: _«Mis papeles, tengo que recuperar mis papeles»_. En esos papeles o documentos, según ha podido saber este medio, había datos y claves para resolver las incógnitas de algunos de los casos anteriores, especialmente el 23-F y el atentado de Carrero Blanco. _​​
​Bueno, pues ya han aparecido los papeles que tanto le preocupaban al general. Ya sólo falta que un perito caligráfico los examine. Nosotros conocemos a algunos, podríamos recomendarles a uno en Madrid, otro en Austria y otro en Francia. Porque tampoco estamos seguros que los papeles de Ra que acaba de sacar ABC sean esos que tanto le preocupaban. Quién sabe si han dado el cambiazo.

Y es que le cosa viene de muy atrás, y el servicio de inteligencia paralelo creado por Belloch y su secretaria podría deberse a que su partido había perdido el control de la situación.

_El 12 de junio de 1995 EL MUNDO publicó en su portada, a cinco columnas, el siguiente titular: «El Cesid lleva más de diez años espiando y grabando a políticos, empresarios y periodistas». Al día siguiente, este periódico fue aún más lejos en sus revelaciones e indicó que el Centro Superior de Información de la Defensa disponía de un «Gabinete de Escuchas» con un listado o «cintateca» donde se iban archivando y enumerando –por fechas, operación, frecuencia y duración– las cintas grabadas a políticos, periodistas, jueces y diplomáticos. En ese listado también estaba el Rey y algunos de sus amigos, como el príncipe Zourab Tchkotoua. _​ 
Incluido lo que apunta usted: 



Peritta dijo:


> Ésto es de la biografía ésa del director de la T.I.A. anterior a Calderón y explica un poco el vídeo ése la Margarita Robles espiando a don Baltasar
> 
> Las diferencias de fondo que el general Miranda mantuvo con el ministro Suárez Pertierra, alcanzaron su cenit de forma inmediata a su nombramiento, cuando ante los requerimientos del juez de la Audiencia Nacional Baltasar Garzón para que le entregase una copia de los "papeles de los GAL", documentos internos clasificados y supuestamente con una copia en manos del coronel Juan Alberto Perote, el titular de la cartera de Defensa le conminó a no hacerlo. Félix Miranda solicitó entonces que le confirmara su advertencia como orden por escrito, lo que obligó al ministro a asumir su propia responsabilidad. De hecho, Garzón tuvo que dirigir su requisitoria personalmente a Suárez Pertierra, indicándole que, de no entregarle la documentación, podría incurrir en un delito de falta de colaboración con la justicia.







__





Eta y gal: Dos tentaculos de la red gladio


Swing, otro del BCCI UK banks face pounds 250m-plus bill for BCCI-related costs | Special reports | guardian.co.uk Two MPs have connections with BCCI. Julian Amery, member for Brighton Pavilion, is listed with Parliament's interest-register, as is Sir Julian Ridsdale, member for...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## javvi (10 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> El único que me ha reconocido el éxito de la teoría ha sido @javvi así que le doy las gracias por ello.



Bueno, hasta cierto punto. Simplemente, no descarto una explicación que podría andar cerca de lo que expones. No sé si esa normalización del crimen o algo parecido como el sacrificio del partido socialista, una vez que ya ha cumplido su misión: destruir España. O quizá una lucha entre el viejo partido socialista y el nuevo, con eso de que cada nuevo presidente hace bueno al anterior, aunque parezca imposible que se pueda superar en maldad a Zapatero y a Felipe González. 

Desde luego, Santiago Royuela me tiene cada vez más mosqueado. Ahora la mala es la abogada y el juez que le quita los papeles es el bueno. Y de todo esto Santiago no se había dado cuenta hasta hace unos días. Que me lo expliquen, yo no lo entiendo.


----------



## Uritorco (10 Oct 2021)

Los dos últimos vídeos de hoy.


----------



## Bimmer (11 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Bueno, hasta cierto punto. Simplemente, no descarto una explicación que podría andar cerca de lo que expones. No sé si esa normalización del crimen o algo parecido como el sacrificio del partido socialista, una vez que ya ha cumplido su misión: destruir España. O quizá una lucha entre el viejo partido socialista y el nuevo, con eso de que cada nuevo presidente hace bueno al anterior, aunque parezca imposible que se pueda superar en maldad a Zapatero y a Felipe González.
> 
> Desde luego, Santiago Royuela me tiene cada vez más mosqueado. Ahora la mala es la abogada y el juez que le quita los papeles es el bueno. Y de todo esto Santiago no se había dado cuenta hasta hace unos días. Que me lo expliquen, yo no lo entiendo.



Un "pequeño" detalle, ¿por qué se llama expediente royuela y no caso mena?


Con el juego de palabras y propaganda que se podría hacer con el tema de los menas y Mena, y que a la vez hay relación pues Mena permitió y propagó la estancia de menas en Cataluña a principios del 2000.


Y lo más importante, que todo esto debería hacer famoso a Mena, no a los Royuela, por lo tanto el nombre para darlo a conocer debería llevar Mena, y lo de expediente sobra, es muy peliculero, de hecho lo primero que te sale al buscar "expediente" son películas, lo primero que sale al buscar "caso" son crímenes. 




javvi dijo:


> Desde luego, Santiago Royuela me tiene cada vez más mosqueado. Ahora la mala es la abogada y el juez que le quita los papeles es el bueno. Y de todo esto Santiago no se había dado cuenta hasta hace unos días. Que me lo expliquen, yo no lo entiendo




Bueno eso ya sin comentarios, es una de tantas de Santi, todo esto del caso mena era para haber ido de energúmeno desde el primer momento, pero liándola muchísimo en los vídeos, que uno viera a Santi y se acojonara de ver a alguien tan asalvajado mientras cuenta entre lloros el asesinato de su hermano.


Nos la han colado, no buscan justicia, buscan otra cosa.


----------



## javvi (11 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Un "pequeño" detalle, ¿por qué se llama expediente royuela y no caso mena?
> 
> 
> Con el juego de palabras y propaganda que se podría hacer con el tema de los menas y Mena, y que a la vez hay relación pues Mena permitió y propagó la estancia de menas en Cataluña a principios del 2000.



Fue el Arconte, uno de los primeros en difundir este caso. Según él, precisamente para evitar la ambigüedad con los menas. Es cierto que Mena fue de los que le dieron a la palanca para la invasión de menas.



javvi dijo:


> *MENA Y LOS MENAS.*
> 
> Perdón por el juego de palabras, pero es que otro de los favores que le debemos al ex-fiscal José María Mena Álvarez, ese gran demócrata antifranquista, tiene que ver con estos angelitos que causan el terror en los barrios donde se instalan, como vemos recientemente con los vecinos de Batán, en Madrid, y denunciado por la diputada Rocío Monasterio.
> 
> ...





Bimmer dijo:


> Nos la han colado, no buscan justicia, buscan otra cosa



La verdad es que no sé, cada vez me desconcierta más este expediente, llámese Royuela, o llámese Mena.
Independientemente del ER, tu teoría tiene a su favor que es cierto que se está normalizando la criminalidad. Los menas tienen patente de corso. Saben que tienen el apoyo total de las autoridades. Un okupa se mete en tu casa, y no sólo no le puedes echar, si no que además le tienes que pagar la luz y el agua, y como no lo hagas te sancionan. Si el ER está en esta dirección no lo sé, tengo mis dudas.

Como he manifestado en mis postes anteriores, yo lo veo relacionado con los papeles de Manglano. Margarita Robles es el eslabón entre ambos. Si no me equivoco es la única que está en los dos SOES. El SOE viejo se ha mostrado abiertamente hostil al actual. En una actitud que es, desde luego, muy hipócrita, ahora se posicionan como los defensores de la unidad de España frente a las secesionistas. Alfonso Guerra ha prologado el libro del argentino Marcelo Gullo: _Madre Patria_, todo en alegato contra La Leyenda Negra, una declaración de amor a España acompañada de cifras y datos apuntalando su defensa de la Madre Patria.

El libro ya ha recibido respuesta del despreciable AMLO. Gullo le ha retado a un debate sobre Hernán Cortes en un país neutral como Suiza.









Yo, Marcelo Gullo Omodeo, reto al presidente mexicano Andrés Manuel López Obrador


El analista geopolítico argentino Marcelo Gullo responde al presidente de México, Andrés Manuel López Obrador, y le reta a un debate sobre la liberación de América por parte de Hernán Cortés.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## javvi (11 Oct 2021)

*EL SOSPECHOSO COVID-19 ASESINA AL CORONEL EMILIO JAMBRINA, MANO DERECHA DE MANGLANO.*

Fue al principio de la Plandemia, poco después del aniversario del 11m: 24 de marzo del 2020. Y exactamente el 16º aniversario del funeral por las víctimas del atentado en que estuvo presente parte de la Realeza europea.









Representantes de la realeza europea en el funeral por el 11M







elpais.com





Emilio Jambrina era conocido como uno de los mayores fontaneros del Reino bajo la presidencia de Felipe González. Era tal la actividad de fontanería de su gobierno que, según los papeles de Manglano, hasta al Monarca le parecía excesivo:

*Juan Carlos I, sobre González: «Felipe está encerrado con sus fontaneros. Tiene que salir»*

Juan Carlos I, sobre González: «Felipe está encerrado con sus fontaneros. Tiene que salir»

Y es que las cloacas dan mucho trabajo. El propio Baltasar Garzón le imputó por colaboración con banda armada en el caso Oñederra, por cuatro asesinatos atribuidos al GAL.









Garzon imputa al comandante Jambrina por colaboración con banda armada


El juez Baltasar Garzón interrumpió ayer la declaración que, como testigo, prestaba el comandante del Cesid Emilio Jambrina en el caso Oñederra, reati




elpais.com





También estuvo muy relacionado con la muerte del periodista Julián Lago, que fue atropellado por una motocicleta en Paraguay, donde Jambrina tenia un puesto en la Embajada Española. Fue él quien se encargó de contactar con la familia del periodista y repatriar el cadáver.



Se le ha relacionado con otras operaciones de renombre como el 23F, la _Operación Mengele_ o las escuchas ilegales del CESID.









Muere de coronavirus el coronel Emilio Jambrina: Una vida en la sombra al servicio de España


El coronel Emilio Jambrina fue el hombre de confianza del director general del CESID, el general Emilio Alonso Manglano, durante gran parte del mandat...




elcierredigital.com





También se ha especulado mucho en las redes si Jambrina estuvo o no en el levantamiento de cadáveres de las niñas de Alcácer.

https://lawebdelassombras.blogspot.com/2013/07/alcasser-el-misterio-de-los-colmeneros-2.html[


----------



## javvi (11 Oct 2021)

*OTRO FONTANERO DE FELIPE GONZÁLEZ: EL COMANDANTE ENRIQUE RODRÍGUEZ GALINDO ES ASESINADO POR EL COVID-19.*

El Covid-19 asesina a Enrique Rodríguez Galindo el 13 de febrero del 2021. El comandante de la Guardia Civil era conocido por sus actividades de todo tipo en el cuartel de Intxaurrondo. Se le acusó de estar al mando del secuestro y asesinato de Lasa y Zabala y de ser el jefe del _Gal Verde_.

Precisamente, en la acusación a Jambrina de colaboración con el GAL antes mencionada, de lo que se le acusaba era de haber facilitado las armas a Rodríguez Galindo con las que los etarras fueron asesinados.









Garzon imputa al comandante Jambrina por colaboración con banda armada


El juez Baltasar Garzón interrumpió ayer la declaración que, como testigo, prestaba el comandante del Cesid Emilio Jambrina en el caso Oñederra, reati




elpais.com





De la condena de 75 años que le cayó en el año 2.000 sólo cumplió cuatro años y cuatro meses. Fue liberado en septiembre del 2004 por sufrir una dolencia cardiovascular.









Rodríguez Galindo, el general de la Guardia Civil que dilapidó su prestigio con la guerra sucia contra ETA


La labor del agente, siempre envuelta en la polémica, culminó con su condena a 75 años por el ‘caso Lasa Zabala’




elpais.com





Uno de los acontecimientos más extraños del fatídico 11 de marzo del 2004 es que ese día por la tarde los ex ministros Corcuera y Barrionuevo fueran a la cárcel de Ocaña a visitar al comandante Rodríguez Galindo. No tenían otra cosa mejor que hacer ese día dos ex ministros de Interior que visitar a un preso condenado por terrorismo de estado.






Barrionuevo y Corcuera visitaron a Galindo en prisión la tarde del 11-M | elmundo.es


Barrionuevo y Corcuera visitaron a Galindo en prisión la tarde del 11-M Dos ex ministros del Interior de los gobiernos de Felipe González, José Barrionuevo y José Luis Corcuera, visitaron en la prisión al ex general Enrique Rodríguez Galindo la misma tarde del 11-M.




www.elmundo.es


----------



## javvi (11 Oct 2021)

*EL COVID 19 ASESINA A LORENZO SANZ, CUYA JUNTA DIRECTIVA DEL REAL MADRID FUE ESPIADA POR MENA A INSTANCIAS DE MARGARITA ROBLES.*

El 21 de marzo del 2020 el Covid-19 asesinó al empresario del ladrillo y presidente del Real Madrid entre el 1995 y el 2000. Sólo tres días antes de asesinar a Emilio Jambrina, la mano derecha de Manglano. 

¿Por qué era tan importante espiar a la junta directiva de un club de fútbol? ¿cuántos temas delicados se han podido tocar en el famoso palco del Real Madrid? ¿cuántos micrófonos ocultos han podido instalar en ese palco privilegiado donde acuden las autoridades a disfrutar de un partido de fútbol?


----------



## Debunker (11 Oct 2021)

NOTA DE PRENSA.

"

El 8 de octubre de 2021, hemos telefoneado al Tribunal Central de Instrucción nº 5 de la Audiencia Nacional y nos ha confirmado que ha sido admitida a trámite la denuncia de nuestro Secretario de la Junta de Dirección en las Diligencias Previas 369/2021 y que han remitido la denuncia a la Fiscalía para que emita informe.

El 6 de agosto de 2021, Santiago Royuela Samit, Secretario de AIJER, interpuso una denuncia contra la metamafia de José María Mena Álvarez, ex Fiscal Jefe de Cataluña, por la comisión de 322 homicidios, así como los delitos económicos derivados del cobro de esos asesinatos.

Se denuncia que esta metamafia estaba creada en la Fiscalía del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña, siendo José María Mena Álvarez el Fiscal Jefe. Mena creó esta metamafia, teniendo como lugartenientes a dos miembros de la Policía Judicial de la Fiscalía que dirigía: Rafael García Ruiz (Sargento de la Guardia Civil) y Juan Manuel García Peña (agente de la Policía Nacional).


Además, se denuncia que también formaban parte de esta metamafia, los siguientes: Doctor José Arimany Manso (fundador y director del Instituto de Medicina Legal de Cataluña, en adelante IML), Doctor José Luís Torres Royo (jefe de la Policía Científica de la FTSJC) y Coronel Miguel Ángel Gómez Alarcón, (todos los cargos públicos lo eran en el momento de los hechos).

Se les denuncia “por pertenencia a banda criminal, malversación, relaciones prohibidas a funcionarios, enriquecimiento ilícito, delitos fiscales, falsificación de documento público y su participación en alguno de los *320 ASESINATOS* que aquí se denuncian”.

En la denuncia se dice: “Sumando las cifras de beneficios en las 90 hojas, la cifra asciende a *más de 60 mil millones de pesetas* en tan sólo 6 años, sin tener en cuenta la información no hallada de diferentes años que falta”.

La denuncia tiene 386 páginas y se han aportado cientos de documentos con cientos de detalles de fácil comprobación. En este momento no podemos proporcionar más detalles para no entorpecer la investigación.


El 30 de agosto de 2021, Correos entregó una denuncia de Javier Marzal en nombre propio y en representación de la alianza DENUNCIANTES DEL AUTORITARISMO JUDICIAL, por los mismos 322 asesinatos, por más delitos económicos, solicitando más diligencias de investigación y sin aportar documentación, por lo que se pide que se una a la denuncia de Santiago Royuela. La denuncia ha desaparecido por lo que se ha denunciado en el Consejo General del Poder Judicial el mismo día 08.10.2021, siendo registrada con el nº 2021040949.

Mena y sus lugartenientes han tenido que pagar sanciones tributarias por decenas de millones de euros sin declarar, como consecuencia de las denuncias tributarias de nuestro Presidente y del periodista Juan Martínez Grasa. La Agencia Tributaria denunció este enriquecimiento ilícito ante el Ministerio Fiscal, pero éste encubrió las actuaciones criminales, sabedor de que éstas financiaban al PSOE con el 10% de su beneficio.

En el Expediente Royuela se denuncia que este dinero ha sido obtenido con todo tipo de actuaciones criminales en España y en varios países extranjeros: más de 2.000 asesinatos, tráfico de drogas y de armas, redes de prevaricación judicial, eliminación de sanciones tributarias, investigaciones ilegales, etc."









#ExpedienteRoyuela AIJER informa que se ha iniciado la tramitación de la denuncia por 322 asesinatos y delitos económicos en la Audiencia Nacional - El Diestro


#ExpedienteRoyuela AIJER informa que se ha iniciado la tramitación de la denuncia por 322 asesinatos y delitos económicos en la Audiencia Nacional




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Peritta (11 Oct 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Va empericao este ¿juez? mason ???
> Ver archivo adjunto 801765



Joer qué derroizión, no parece Dorian Grey sino su retrato.

No, no nos hable usté de masones que don Santi-Uritorco insiste en decir que son los judíos y que no le demos más vueltas:



Uritorco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 802463



Anda que no tiene que tener años ese cartel propagandístiko, más que mi padre. 

Ése es el juez Pedraz ¿no?. El que se trajo a aquél piratilla somalí que capturaron cuando el secuestro del atunero Alakrana y luego no le pudo juzgar porque no daba la edad y tuvieron que ponerle a disposición del tribunal de menores. De modo que don Pedraz se quedó sin poder pintarla y figurar (posturear se dice en neolengüés). 

Vanidad de vanidades y solo vanidad.

______________
FREE ZOUHAM o bandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (11 Oct 2021)

*EL COVID-19 ASESINA A ALBERTO OLIART: EL MINISTRO DE DEFENSA DE LA UCD QUE MANDÓ A MANGLANO ENCARGARSE DEL ESPIONAJE ESPAÑOL.*

El 13 de febrero del 2021, el Covid-19 mató a dos pájaros de un tiro, con perdón de la expresión. Ambos relacionados con el Dios Ra, de tanta actualidad estos últimos días: El comandante Rodríguez Galindo, que recibió las armas para matar etarras de Jambrina: la mano derecha de Manglano, y Alberto Oliart: el ministro de defensa de la UCD que según el ABC:



javvi dijo:


> Cuando el ministro de Defensa,* Alberto Oliart*, le encomendó dirigir el espionaje español le hizo una triple petición: modernizar el servicio, mejorar la información para frenar el terrorismo y *atender a los movimientos involucionistas*, con especial atención a las Fuerzas Armadas. En relación a este tercer punto, se trataba de alertar sobre cualquier comentario subversivo o cualquier manifiesto anticonstitucional que circulara en los cuarteles, y que podían desembocar en una nuevas asonada golpista. El ruido de sables era un clamor en los primeros años 80.




Alberto Oliart durante el Franquismo ocupó puestos importantes de la administración: abogado del estado, jefe del Gabinete Técnico de la Subsecretaria de Hacienda, Director Administrativo y Financiero de RENFE. En 1973 pasó al sector trabajando como consejero director general del Banco Hispano Americano y consejero del Banco Urquijo. Ambos bancos acabarían fusionándose poco después del asesinato de los marqueses de Urquijo. 

Ya gobernando la UCD, Adolfo Suárez le nombró Ministro de Industria y Energía. Después paso al mando del Ministerio de Sanidad, Dejó este ministerio justo a tiempo para dejarle el marrón del síndrome de la Colza a su sucesor: *Jesús Sancho Rof* Y en 1981, con *Calvo Sotelo*: Ministro de Defensa. En este periodo España ingresó en la OTAN. 

EL 11 de noviembre del 2009 (2+0+0+9=11) (11+11+11=33) en un acuerdo entre el PSOE Y el PP le nombraron presidente de la corporación de RTVE 13 días después del acuerdo PP-PSOE. Durante su mandato del Ente Público se retiró la publicidad que se llevó *La Secta*. Dejó el cargo en el 2011 (2+11=13).

Su hija Isabel tuvo la mala suerte de conocer al ácrata Joaquín Sabina con el que tuvo dos hijas. Esperemos que Carmela y Rocío, las nietas de Alberto Oliart, hereden antes de que su padre dilapide toda su fortuna.

El 13 de febrero del 2021 fue asesinado por el Covid-19 a los 92 años (9+2=11)









Alberto Oliart - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## javvi (11 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Ése es el juez Pedraz ¿no?



Conozco a su prima. Hablo de hace bastantes años. Sólo le veía en bodas, funerales y eventos de ese tipo. Siempre aparecía con cuatro o cinco guardaespaldas. De lo poco que le pudo sonsacar es que se quejaba mucho de Garzón. Como instructor era un chapucero. Era un vago, todo el mundo se tenía que matar a trabajar para él preparando sumarios y luego era él el que se colgaba las medallas.


----------



## Peritta (11 Oct 2021)

Joer, con 92 años (9+2=11, jua, jua, jua) te puedes morir de cualquier cosa don @javvi.
Otra cosa es que los vendedores de telepandemias te digan que se ha muerto de lo suyo para engordar estadísticas y darle credibilidad a su producto.

Yo no frecuento círculos patricios y solo he visto al Pedraz éste en Tv luciendo melenita de anuncio de Champú, entrando o saliendo de tribunales y otras dependencias oficiales. Pero decía el tío Federico que tenía mala dentadura. ¿Hay alguna foto donde se le vea sonreír?.

Tampoco viene este señor mucho al "Caso del Expediente Royuela" y no me voy a extender mucho con él don @javvi, pero sí nos da una idea más o menos aproximada de cómo son las _primmas donnas_ de nuestra judicatura.
Mi pesimismo me dice que no serán muy distintos a los de las categorías inferiores.
Lo que no entiendo es cómo es que los jueces de más abajo no les hacen chuflas y se cachondean de ellos, que fijo que con éso hacen correr el escalafón, si es que los jueces no están sometidos a ninguna jerarquía como les pasa a los fiscales

o éso dicen.

Anda que no tiene don Baltasar Privileges y otros planchazos y patinazos oxidándose en el puerto de Gran Canaria esperando, ya que las cosas de palacio -o de tribunal- van despacio, a que el suseñoría decida.

Vagos todos don @javvi, al fin y al cabo son funcionarios. Aunque para poner de patitas en la calle a neodelincuentes importados (a saber por quién) haya jueces que pierdan el culo o el habeas corpus. 

¿Cómo es que en esta Tierra de Garbanzos no tenemos una Mano Negra, una Yakuza, una N'draguetá, una Cosa Nostra o una Bratvá como en Rusia?. Qué raro ¿no?.

Luego la nuestra, si no lleva uniforme, fijo que serán funcionarios.

Ellos verán, que les tienen más cerca.
Y cuidado con los piolets que ésos sí que son poderosos desestabilizantes cardio-pulmonares Romerales.
______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Joer, con 92 años (9+2=11, jua, jua, jua) te puedes morir de cualquier cosa don @javvi.
> Otra cosa es que los vendedores de telepandemias te digan que se ha muerto de lo suyo para engordar estadísticas y darle credibilidad a su producto.
> 
> Yo no frecuento círculos patricios y solo he visto al Pedraz éste en Tv luciendo melenita de anuncio de Champú, entrando o saliendo de tribunales y otras dependencias oficiales. Pero decía el tío Federico que tenía mala dentadura. ¿Hay alguna foto donde se le vea sonreír?.
> ...




Si el fede dice lo de mala dentadura mas la foto que parece empericao... blanco ( nunca mejor dicho) y en botella...

Pero como va a juzgar algo un empericao... me recuerda el otro juez viejuno adicto perdido que pusisteis junto al meme de A TOOOPE de la hora chanante... joder es que parece todo un gag de tv pero es real...

La gente se escandalizaria si viese a un juez con un cubata en la mesa con la toga... pero es que endrogaos es aun peor... y estos son los que van a juzgar a narcos, cuando estan adictos a lo que estos trafican? es que me veo la escena del juez un lunes por la mañana yendo todo puesto del tiron y ya sin perica a mano y el narco, tengo una farla que ha dado un 97% de pureza tio, te damos un maletin de 10 kilos y tienes para 5 años... a cambio dejas el dossier ahi muerto de risa y se me deja libre por "dilaciones indebidas".

Casualmente eso ha pasado hace poco en Elche en el caso del mayor alijo de la historia de la Comunidad Valenciana... Elche es uno de los sitios mas corruptos de España y donde historicamente se ha usado el calzado para blanquear y traficar... hoy por lo visto son gafas de sol... y ladrillo... y la pzoe metido hasta arriba como siempre...


----------



## javvi (12 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Vagos todos don @javvi, al fin y al cabo son funcionarios



Todos somos cerdos, pero unos más que otros.


----------



## javvi (12 Oct 2021)

*MENA NO TRABAJA GRATIS. ¿HAS ENTENDIDO MARIANO?*

*El Fiscal Mena reclama los pagos a Mariano Fernández Bermejo por asesinar a sus órdenes*


----------



## Peritta (12 Oct 2021)

Éste no lo habéis subido cabrones sin cuernos:



A ver si los de hacienda hacen o investigan algo, ya que los del Ministerio del Interior no se han dado ni por aludidos. "_¡Huy!, casi me pringo_", creo que es frase hecha por allí.

Bueno, los de hacienda lo mismo están intentando encontrar a los notarios que certificaron que la Urdangarina tenía 13 fincas por ahí y, como los de los registros civiles, lo mismo están colapsaítos completamente del todo y, o no tendrán personal sufciente o no sabrán dónde se ha escondido.

Ahora vas y les buscas, que cuando no les llamas bien que vienen ellos a verte al taller, o al almacén.

Bien, aunque a mí me parece una pérdida de tiempo, de talento y de dinero, han puesto una denuncia y los de la justicia judicatura le han dado un númerito que esperemos no esté repetido (la administración tiene más mañas que un delantero argentino) ni que pierdan las diligencias por ahí en los archivos, ni que desmantelen éstos como hicieron con el excelente archivo de la brigadilla político-social de la policía del General Bajito (no digo el nombre para que no le salgan sarpullidos al Pedro Almodóvar) y así no pudimos enterarnos de quién había sido chivato, durante cuánto tiempo y de qué o de quién se había chivado.

No, si ya dije hace muchas postas que la tranquila profesión de archivero la van a convertir en un oficio de riesgo. Deberían ir armados si quieren conservar la fidelidad de los registros... o hacer muchas copias ya que la tecnología lo permite (hala, a trabajar), y dárselas a la sociedad o al pregonero.
Ahí es ná.
Y es que el depredador natural de los masones y de las maffias de sociedades secretas son las porteras.

Bendito País de Porteras.


Ea, baraka. Baraka pà tós que ésa, hasta en el infierno, es mejor que cualquier amigo.
________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (12 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Todos somos cerdos, pero unos más que otros.



Vagos dije don @javvi. Cerdos no sé ni voy a hocicar, pero yo hablaba de jueces. De procuradores, secretarios de tribunal y tal y cuál cómplices necesarios Pascual no digo nada, que ya vimos cuánto debía de fiarse el Gómez Pftalto Bermúdez de los peritos del 11-M (supongo que, dado el caso, serían lo más granado del peritaje judicial) que mandó colocar una cámara en la sala del contraanálisis del polvillo del extintor.

-Ha sido Goma2 Eco ¡y vale ya!. -Dijo la Olga.

Y valió oiga.
De la Mina Conchita que salió la dinamita, no le digo más. De un zulo exterior donde guardaban los cartuchos defectuosos o que no habían explotado.
Y el Gitanillo esperándoles en una noche de perros en la furgoneta, aunque aún no sabemos de qué marca.

Si quiere que lo amplíe a cagones, pues también.
Más miedo que 11 jueces dice el refranero actualizdo.
¿A ver para qué quieren tanto guardaespalda y tanto "pretoriano" si se van a cagar igual?, si un puto chantajista a base de pecados de la entrepierna puede fácilmente torcerles al aparejo.

A ver si es que los guardaespaldas se los imponen y son estos mismos quienes les controlan, les amenazan y les chantajean. O éso es lo que deja entrever el expediente Royuela. ¿No hubo un ministro del Interior que no quiso denunciar que le espiaban en su despacho?, puede que por que no tuviera el cuajo de querer saber quién lo hacía, que no sé,

habría que preguntárselo a él.

Lo que sí se ha visto en un vídeo anterior es que Mena saca la cara por don Baltasar (Garzón) cuando la Margarita Robles le manda espiarle.
¿No saca la cara por nadie y la saca por el juez Garzón?. Qué cosas.
Además espiarle no es asesinarle, que cuando el Narcís Serra aquél bien que espiaban al Txiki Benegas, al Rey o al mismísimo "Dios". Quiero decir Felipe Gonzalez. ¿A qué vienen los remilgos de Mena?.

Es toda la administración una jaula de grillos y de grillados. No me extraña que haya redes de topos y topos que pertenezcan a tres o cuatro redes y submarinos que sirvan a siete u ocho banderas. Luego si don @Uritorco ve judíos, yo veo hasta uzbekos.
Total que aunque el General Bajito aconsejase en su lecho de muerte que bajo ningún concepto permitamos la desmembración de España (nos comerían por los pies nuestros muchos enemigos) estoy empezando yo a plantearme si no sería bueno volver a los reinos de taifas, de cantones y de ciudades-estado con tal de destruir esta administración.

Y cada vez son más oiga. Que los de las paguitas si no son funcionarios ni empleados públicos, sí cobran de la administración. El para qué los emplee ésta no sé

ni nos lo van a decir.
________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## javvi (12 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Vagos dije don @javvi. Cerdos no sé ni voy a hocicar, pero yo hablaba de jueces.



Lo sé, lo sé. Era un guiño literario, siento si no se ha entendido. La cita verdadera es _"todos los animales son iguales, pero algunos son más iguales que otros"_. Es del libro "Rebelión en la granja" de Jorge Orwell, el también autor de 1984. En la granja los cerdos lideran una rebelión contra el granjero opresor. Una rebelión en nombre de la justicia y la igualdad, pero pronto empiezan a asomar los privilegios. Al final, los cerdos son una clase opresora de los otros animales de la granja que se sumaron a la rebelión. Evidentemente, está claro hacia donde iban dirigidos los dardos del trotskista Orwell: al tío José. 













Si todos los funcionarios son vagos, imagino que unos serán más vagos que otros. Eso pasa no sólo entre funcionarios.


----------



## Peritta (12 Oct 2021)

Ok, entendido. Pero es que desde que mataron a Montesquié ya no sabemos quién por aquí es cerdo... o gallina. 

Los perros sí, éso parece que está mu claro

Mu bonito el himno soviético sí señor. ¿Sigue siendo el mismo o lo han cambiado por otro tras la caía del comunismo?. 

Sí, para los himnos y las canciones de labranza la voz masculina parece que queda mejor, más solemne, más tonante. Pero últimamente, y tras haber domesticado a mis cuñadas, me he aficionado a la voz femenina.





PD.- He tardado en responderle porque estaba escribiendo otra posta en otro hilo. 






3 argelinos muertos arrollados por un tren en San Juan de Luz, estaban tumbados en las vías


Si, seguro que nadie les puso ahí para hacer creer que se trataba de un suicidio o la sandez del titular. Si, seguro.




www.burbuja.info




_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## 917 (12 Oct 2021)

Pregunto: ¿por qué está mierda conspiracionista no está en el subforo correspondiente?.


----------



## 917 (12 Oct 2021)

Pregunto: ¿por qué está mierda conspiracionistas no está en el subforo correspondiente?


----------



## Peritta (12 Oct 2021)

Pues muchas gracias por darle difusión y por subir esta burbujilla a la superficie, quien quiera que seas, que no te voy a sacar del ignore.
A ver si la lee más gente y alguno despierta

o por lo menos deja de creer en el Ratoncito Pérez o en las hadas madrinas coreanas.



No, si a mí también me gustaría creer en hadas madrinas coreanas no se crea. Y en el buen salvaje, y en la solidaridad humana y en que la izquierda defiende al obrero, bueno, o a alguien, o que esta izquierda que padecemos en Espain algún día servirá para algo bueno y deje de censurar y de tapar las bocas a los demás.

Alguien tendrá caramba, que hacerles la autocrítica ésa de la que tanto presumen y tantas guasas ácidas nos inspira a los demás.

Dicen que en Portugal hay una izquierda valiente, decente y formal, aunque no sé yo cuánto tendrá ésto de leyenda urbana.
De momento, al menos, siguen conduciendo por la derecha y éso que los british tienen por allí mucha influencia.



________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (12 Oct 2021)

Un chiste, tienes 19 millones de euros y entras en prisión por un petardo y una brecha en la ceja de pocos puntos, porque le caes muy mal a un fiscal asesino en serie, lo dice en este vídeo lo de los 19 mill :

Minuto 35 :


----------



## Chiruja (12 Oct 2021)

Cada vez oigo más hablar de este tema, del expediente Royuela.

Cuando el rio suena, agua lleva.


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Oct 2021)

917 dijo:


> Pregunto: ¿por qué está mierda conspiracionistas no está en el subforo correspondiente?




xq tu madre es del pzoe


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *OTRO FONTANERO DE FELIPE GONZÁLEZ: EL COMANDANTE ENRIQUE RODRÍGUEZ GALINDO ES ASESINADO POR EL COVID-19.*
> 
> El Covid-19 asesina a Enrique Rodríguez Galindo el 13 de febrero del 2021. El comandante de la Guardia Civil era conocido por sus actividades de todo tipo en el cuartel de Intxaurrondo. Se le acusó de estar al mando del secuestro y asesinato de Lasa y Zabala y de ser el jefe del _Gal Verde_.
> 
> ...



EN ESE CASO UN COVID JUSTO

ME CAI MAL


----------



## Peritta (13 Oct 2021)

Tenerlos no los tenía don @CesareLombroso, los movía. "Giraba" dice él. Supongo que será un catalanismo.

Yo ahí leo 19.000€ de ingresos financieros. Y si una columna es el debe y la otra el haber, la cosa está cuadrada. Pero falta ver páginas anteriores.

Por otro lado también las notas de Mena nos cuentan cómo le robaron a Jesús Gil con falsos prestamistas y un membrete de la empresa. Y si no ha salido por aquí ningún atlético a confirmar la cosa o a llevar la contraria, o a contarnos cómo se arruinó don Jesús, o le arruinaron que no sé, entonces tengo que pensar que no nos lee _naide_.
Ni siquiera uno del Atletico, y mira que éstos son como Dios: ubícuos. Y están por todos lados.

Luego no se haga cocos don @Bimmer, que somos siempre los mismos cuatro gatos y ese montón de visitas son nuestras al ir a mirar datos y paginar.

No sé por qué le da de comer al troll don @CesareLombroso, y mucho menos a su madre, que maldita la culpa que tendrá la buena señora.
Ahora le ha citado usté y ya sé quién és, pero para mí que el 917 es otra de las identidades del Voodoo.
También sé qué dice, por que he podido designorarle momentáneamente, y veo que lo único que pregona, en menos de 144 caracteres, es que encierren este hilo en alguna mazmorra o sotanillo, a trasmano de googles y otros buscadores.

Efectivamente, no se queja de que no le dejen hablar a él, sino que se queja de que hablemos los demás o de que nos puedan leer. Yo seré facha pero el totalitario fascista, o komunista que no sé, es él.
Pues él verá, pero como haga trabajar a los esbirros del @calopez lo más probable es que le agarren a él más inquina que a nosotros.

Jua, jua, jua. Que se joda.

Bueno, aquí está el vídeo de hoy, que aún no he visto.



___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (13 Oct 2021)

*SANTIAGO BELLOCH JULBE: EL HERMANÍSIMO ARAGONÉS. TERTULIANO DE LA SER EL 11 DE MARZO DEL 2004. MIEMBRO DE LA BANDA DE LOS 100.*

Quien no lo conozca se puede imaginar que es el hermano de Juan Alberto Belloch Julbe, el biministro, uno de los actores principales del Expediente Royuela, y además tiene un papel secundario en la trama. Le encontramos, justo después de su hermano en el pdf de la banda de los 100. Según este documento (37) recibe 1.500.000 $ en cada uno de los dos depósitos de los que es titular, de un total de 18.000.000 $, que si no lo entiendo mal será para él, la misma cantidad que su hermano biministro. Dice el documento que 36.000.000 es el total para repartir entre los Belloch. El depósito se encuentra en la oficina de Toronto de CITYBANK. Los testaferros son Luis Ernesto Anduela y Mauricio Posadas.



http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/LA-BANDA-DE-LOS-100.pdf



Pero como parece que no le llega con los depósitos de Toronto también tira de La Caja Rural de Toledo. Según la denuncia en el TSJC de unos depósitos abiertos el 25 de julio del 2003 a Santiago Belloch le tocan 6.000.000 de Euros. Los testaferros de todos estos depósitos, no sólo los de Belloch, son Antonio Vázquez Madurga y Mª José Leira Casal.



http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/DENUNCIA-AEAT-13-2004.pdf



Probablemente haya más depósitos a nombre del hermano del ex-ministro. Esto es lo que he visto en una búsqueda rápida.

Pero, además de recibir pagos de millones de dólares y euros de la banda de Mena ¿A qué se dedica el hermano del biministro?

Santiago Belloch Julbe tiene una doble faceta: por un lado es periodista y escritor de libros muy enjundiosos en los que da lecciones de democracia y, por otro lado, es un empresario emprendedor que se dedica al negocio inmobiliario, a la publicidad y a servicios comerciales varios (así cualquiera).





__





SANTIAGO BELLOCH JULBE Información del ejecutivo o administrador y su cargo.


Información sobre el ejecutivo SANTIAGO BELLOCH JULBE. Los datos ofrecidos son una muestra del informe completo en el que se incluye información comercial y profesional.




www.expansion.com








__





SANTIAGO BELLOCH JULBE - Cargos en empresas


Santiago Belloch Julbe. Información pública sobre nombramientos del directivo Santiago Belloch Julbe. Cargos, nombramientos, ceses y dimisiones de Santiago Belloch Julbe. Vinculación con empresas de Santiago Belloch Julbe




www.empresia.es





Como periodista anda en la órbita del partido de su hermano. Escribe libros en los que advierte de que el peligro de la democracia se llama Aznar:_ El asalto de la cultura democrática. El síndrome de Aznar. _Se conoce que tiene información privilegiada sobre los entresijos del Estado que vierte en libros como: _Interior: los hechos clave de la seguridad del estado en el último cuarto de siglo. _También ha escrito una novela con el fondo de la corrupción, materia en la que parece ser un experto: _Sin limite, lo único que no tiene precio es el dinero. _





__





Libros de SANTIAGO BELLOCH | Casa del Libro


La biografía y todos los libros de SANTIAGO BELLOCH en Casa del Libro




www.casadellibro.com









__





Santiago Belloch


Perfil de Autor en Dialnet.




dialnet.unirioja.es









__





el asalto a la cultura democrática. santiago be - Comprar Marcapáginas antiguos en todocoleccion - 72575539


En venta Marcapáginas antiguos. El asalto a la cultura democrática. santiago belloch. ediciones b. punto de libro. Lote 72575539




www.todocoleccion.net







Además, Santiago Belloch tuvo un papel muy importante en la trepidante sucesión de hechos desde el 11 de marzo del 2004 hasta las elecciones del 14.. Por entonces era tertuliano de la SER: la cadena de radio que en aquellos tiempos Iñaki Gabilondo era el rey.

En la víspera de las elecciones se presentó en la tertulia de la SER con una información proveniente de unas misteriosas fuentes, como las tres de la lucha antiterrorista de Iñaki, que apuntaban a una mochila que se encontró en la comisaria de Vallecas, y que el gobierno de Aznar estaba tratando de ocultar.

El propio Belloch es el primero en hablar: _Lo impensable se está produciendo, el intento de manipulación en un período electoral _

_Es verdad que el ministro del Interior ocultó datos, _comenta Belloch_, dijo que no existían más mochilas, pero dos horas antes le habían informado de ello, él no puede creer ya en la buena voluntad del Gobierno, lamenta profundamente que ante el dolor de todo el país no hayan tenido la honradez moral y política de afrontar las cosas con honestidad._​​_


https://www.losgenoveses.net/especiales/11M/Losdocumentos/manipulacionentelemadrid140305.pdf


_








Tres días de marzo en la cadena SER: 13-M


Tercera entrega del repaso al decisivo papel que desempeñó la cadena de Prisa entre el 11 y el 14 de marzo.




www.libertaddigital.com






Efectivamente, aquella mochila de Vallecas que nadie recuerda haberla visto en el escenario del crimen, no hay cadena de custodia, que aparece mágicamente en una comisaria sin que nadie sepa cómo llegó hasta allí. Aparición mágica que va acompañada de una desaparición mágica de 90 toneladas de los trenes explotados (nos pasa a todos, yo mismo pierdo los paraguas y los mecheros cada dos por tres).




Mochila, cuyo artefacto explosivo tenía los cables desconectados, como se ve en la radiografía de los Tedax. También se demostró que el teléfono, que se suponía que era el detonador, no daba la suficiente carga eléctrica.

Además, el método de rellenar el explosivo (Goma 2-ECO y vale ya) de metralla: tuercas, tornillos y clavos no concordaba nada con las autopsias, donde sólo había uno o dos casos de clavos que impactasen en las víctimas, según Carmen Baladía. la directora del Instituto Anatómico Forense.















Un país en la mochila | El juicio y la sentencia | 11-M | EL MUNDO






www.elmundo.es


----------



## javvi (13 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Tenerlos no los tenía don @CesareLombroso, los movía. "Giraba" dice él. Supongo que será un catalanismo.
> 
> Yo ahí leo 19.000€ de ingresos financieros. Y si una columna es el debe y la otra el haber, la cosa está cuadrada. Pero falta ver páginas anteriores.
> 
> ...



Debo reconocer que no me sorprende este último vídeo de Santiago.


----------



## javvi (13 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Un chiste, tienes 19 millones de euros y entras en prisión por un petardo y una brecha en la ceja de pocos puntos, porque le caes muy mal a un fiscal asesino en serie, lo dice en este vídeo lo de los 19 mill :
> 
> Minuto 35 :



La verdad es que con 32 años es difícil de creer que haya acumulado ya casi veinte millones de euros en negocios totalmente legales. Otro punto a favor de tu teoría.


----------



## javvi (13 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Mu bonito el himno soviético sí señor. ¿Sigue siendo el mismo o lo han cambiado por otro tras la caía del comunismo?.



Buena observación, cuando cayó la Unión Soviética, y Rusia se convirtió en la Federación de Rusia, lo sustituyeron por un himno anodino, tras un tiempo se dieron cuenta de que era un gilipollez renunciar a un himno tan potente como el de los tiempos soviéticos, lo recuperaron limitándose a cambiar la letra. Las llamadas a la unión del proletario mundial las cambiaron por loas a la sagrada tierra rusa. 









Himno nacional de Rusia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




!


----------



## renko (13 Oct 2021)

Cuelgo algunas de las propiedades que tiene Mena en el extranjero. Su patrimonio se calcula en mas de *700 *millones de euros



En pleno Long Island. Chula. La compró en Febrero de 2016. *Tiene 72 más*. La mayoría las tiene alquiladas





__





88 Connecticut Ave · 88 Connecticut Ave, Massapequa, NY 11758, EE. UU.


Edificio multiusos




www.google.com


----------



## renko (13 Oct 2021)

Esta está en Boston:









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## renko (13 Oct 2021)

Creo que se ven bien. Si algún problema decidme algo


----------



## renko (13 Oct 2021)

Muy cerquita de la anterior, también en Boston:






37 Clarkwood St · 37 Clarkwood St, Boston, MA 02126, EE. UU.


37 Clarkwood St, Boston, MA 02126, EE. UU.




www.google.com


----------



## renko (13 Oct 2021)

Muchas en Boston. Esta, normalita. Ideal para alquilar.










Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## renko (13 Oct 2021)

71 Pleasant Hill Ave · 71 Pleasant Hill Ave, Boston, MA 02126, EE. UU.


71 Pleasant Hill Ave, Boston, MA 02126, EE. UU.




www.google.com


----------



## renko (13 Oct 2021)

107 Lorna Rd · 107 Lorna Rd, Boston, MA 02126, EE. UU.


Edificio multiusos




www.google.com


----------



## renko (13 Oct 2021)

Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## renko (13 Oct 2021)

En Reno, Nevada









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## renko (13 Oct 2021)

En Sacramento:









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## renko (13 Oct 2021)

Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## renko (13 Oct 2021)

Sacramento también:









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## renko (13 Oct 2021)

Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## renko (13 Oct 2021)

Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## renko (13 Oct 2021)

Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## renko (13 Oct 2021)

En Dallas:









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## renko (13 Oct 2021)

Así hasta 73 .....


----------



## renko (13 Oct 2021)

Aqui está todo


----------



## Pura Sangre (13 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Un chiste, tienes 19 millones de euros y entras en prisión por un petardo y una brecha en la ceja de pocos puntos, porque le caes muy mal a un fiscal asesino en serie, lo dice en este vídeo lo de los 19 mill :



no dice que tuviese 19 kilos sino que los "giraba". Vamos que se debía dedicar al subasteo como su padre. Comprar y vender rápido y sacarse un pequeño margen de beneficio. Haces eso muchas veces y facturas un huevo al final del año, aunque los beneficios sean mucho más bajos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Oct 2021)

FISCAL MENA

Se contrata una especie de auditora para ver que tienen. y si hay algo que que asco es alguien mas listillo que tu
y peor aun, que acumule mas que uno mismo.
asi que por eso se merecen de todo lo peor. los de trama MENA. El peor delito en este pais. Lo que nadie les perdonara nunca en ESPAÑA


contratan los royuela a Baker Inform | Clue Solutions para que les saque a ver que tiene a nivel societario y de propiedades
y esto seria el informe


CAUDON MARKETING LLC 2021

unos 660 millones de euros la trama del fiscal mena

74 VIVIENDAS EN 7 CIUDADES DE 
USA
CANADA
MEXICO
TORONTO
ARRECIFE ( BRASIL )

95 MLLONES DE INVERSIONES EN BOLSA DE NUEVA YORK EN 2005
UNOS 4 M de BENEFICIOS


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Oct 2021)

VAYA ZURRULLOS DE ANTRO QUE LE ENDILGABAN AL PALETO DEL FISCAL MENA Y SU TRAMA











Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl






DIGO VAMOS A COTILLERAR LAS LOFTS DE LUJO A PRECIOS PROHIBITIVOS COMPRADOS CON DINERO NEGRO
PARA IRSE DE VIEAJE CON SUS FURCIAS
QUE NUNCA DISFRUTAR UN PALETO EN NUEVA YORK

NI ESO

   

















shit nigga
menudos tugurios


​


----------



## Debunker (13 Oct 2021)

Brutal este último vídeo, esto es demasié , si a pesar de todo no ocurre nada, solo nos queda rezar para que, los justicieros togados estén lejos de nosotros


----------



## Bimmer (13 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> La verdad es que con 32 años es difícil de creer que haya acumulado ya casi veinte millones de euros en negocios totalmente legales. Otro punto a favor de tu teoría.




No me refiero por eso, esa pasta es factible si se invierte en los mercados financieros, cosa que hizo o eso muestra Santiago en su facebook.


Me refiero a que con esa pasta, no tiene sentido que entre en prisión por esos hechos, al ser tan corrupta la justicia, tendría para pagar a los mejores abogados y librarse.





Pura Sangre dijo:


> no dice que tuviese 19 kilos sino que los "giraba". Vamos que se debía dedicar al subasteo como su padre. Comprar y vender rápido y sacarse un pequeño margen de beneficio. Haces eso muchas veces y facturas un huevo al final del año, aunque los beneficios sean mucho más bajos.




Pero siguen siendo 19 millones de facturación, a poco que se llevase un 5 % de esa cantidad se queda rozando el millón de euros, sigue sin tener sentido entrar en prisión por una brecha en la ceja y un petardo y encima teniendo ese dinero.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (14 Oct 2021)

Es la suma del debe y del haber de todas las cuentas. No es patrimonio neto, ni facturación. Santiago dice en el vídeo que giraba 19 millones, pero no se sabe a qué se refería.


Bimmer dijo:


> No me refiero por eso, esa pasta es factible si se invierte en los mercados financieros, cosa que hizo o eso muestra Santiago en su facebook.
> 
> 
> Me refiero a que con esa pasta, no tiene sentido que entre en prisión por esos hechos, al ser tan corrupta la justicia, tendría para pagar a los mejores abogados y librarse.
> ...


----------



## javvi (14 Oct 2021)

renko dijo:


> Aqui está todo



No olvidemos la colección allende los Pirineos. Ésta y otras cuyo lugar exacto no consigo localizar.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## javvi (14 Oct 2021)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Es la suma del debe y del haber de todas las cuentas. No es patrimonio neto, ni facturación. Santiago dice en el vídeo que giraba 19 millones, pero no se sabe a qué se refería.



Este va ser el gran de tema de Santiago Royuela. ¿Era millonario cuando le ingresaron en la cárcel? ¿qué entiende por girar? ¿es un catalanismo como dice Peritta? ¿o es un término de la jerga de los subasteros?


Bimmer dijo:


> No me refiero por eso, esa pasta es factible si se invierte en los mercados financieros, cosa que hizo o eso muestra Santiago en su facebook.
> 
> 
> Me refiero a que con esa pasta, no tiene sentido que entre en prisión por esos hechos, al ser tan corrupta la justicia, tendría para pagar a los mejores abogados y librarse.
> ...



Ese argumento no me convence. No es una cuestión de dinero, eso no les falta a esta gente. Además, según Santiago, cuando salió de la cárcel le habían vaciado sus cuentas, con lo que, en todo caso, el negocio fue redondo para la banda. 

Le meten en la cárcel para dañar a su padre. Él comete el error del petardo. Lo paga muy caro. Si uno sigue la historia de Alberto Royuela desde la transición, está claro que van a por él. Es un cuestión de estado, tienen que destruir un país, desindustrializarlo y convertirlo en una narcocracia. La corrupción debe ser el motor del R-78. La corrupción va de arriba a abajo. Necesitan un fantasma que asuste a los niños para que la gente no se de cuenta de todo lo que está pasando. Agitan el fantasma del fascismo: Royuela y sus camaradas son las dianas perfectas. Un millón de euros no es nada para esta ellos . Es un asunto de estado, va mucho más allá. Es un argumento muy flojo. 

Otra cosa es que según tu teoría Mena y los Royuela están compinchados y Santiago o no ha estado en la cárcel, o si ha estado, ha sido como infiltrado. Es una teoría win-win: o ganas, o ganas. ¿cómo se puede rebatir esa teoría? Haría falta una cámara tipo Gran Hermano 24 horas al día enchufándole en su celda, en el patio o en algún taller donde se entretienen los presidiarios. Aún así, aunque tuviésemos esa grabación durante casi una década ¿quién iba a tener la paciencia de verla entera? incluso si le dieses a la cámara rápida multiplicando el tiempo por 32.


----------



## javvi (14 Oct 2021)

*LOS PAPELES DE MANGLANO: LA ZARZUELA PAGÓ A ETA EL RESCATE DE DIEGO PRADO Y COLÓN DE CARVAJAL. EL HERMANO DEL SECRETARIO PA TO DEL EMÉRITO.*

Los Prado y Colón de Carvajal son descendientes, como su nombre indica, del que pisara una isla del archipiélago de las Bahamas hace quinientos veintinueve años y dos días. Manuel Prado y Colón de Carvajal fue una especie de secretario del Rey durante más de veinte años. Se metió en todos los charcos posibles en los que se metía su Jefe, que no eran pocos. Hasta ingresó en prisión el 26 de abril de 2004, quince días antes del 11 de marzo de 2004. La condena de dos años se redujo a dos meses por motivos humanitarios (todos somos humanos, pero unos son más humanos que otros). El motivo fue el de su implicación en el caso *Wardbase*: el grupo *K.I.O;* *Javier de la Rosa*, repartidor oficial del Reino, etc.

Pero, no todo es negocios y dinero. También fue uno de los impulsores de la Fundación de Ayuda de la Drogadicción junto la señora Bilderberg, Gutiérrez Mellado, Serra el Chico, Enrique Sarasola Lerchundi, y Javier Calderón.



javvi dijo:


> *FAD, FUNDACIÓN DE AYUDA CONTRA LA DROGADICCIÓN. CUARTETO DE ASES: MANUEL GUTIÉRREZ MELLADO, LA REINA SOFIA, JAVIER CALDERÓN Y EDUARDO SERRA.*
> 
> En 1986 se constituye esta entidad privada, cuyo propósito es la prevención en el consumo de las drogas, que era ya un problema muy gordo en las sociedad española. Su impulsor fue Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado, del que algo ya hemos hablado aquí. Giro extraño en un hombre que había dedicado toda su vida a pulular por las cloacas con su mandil.
> En septiembre de 1986, conmocionado ante la muerte por sobredosis del hijo de un íntimo amigo, logró que un selecto grupo de empresarios y financieros respaldasen y subvencionasen su proyecto de organizar la Fundación de Ayuda contra la Drogadicción (FAD), que presidió hasta su muerte. La presidenta de honor será *Su Majestad Doña Sofia.*
> ...














Y es que la Zarzuela tiene muchos gastos, por ejemplo: el pago del rescate a Diego, el hermano de Manuel, que fue secuestrado por* E.T.A *el 25 de marzo de 1983. y cuyo rescate de 600 millones de pts, según los recientes papeles de Manglano, los pagó la Zarzuela.

Todo esto, días después de que otros papeles de Manglano sacasen a la luz que:

_Emilio Alonso Manglano recibió en la sede del Cesid, el 16 de enero de 1995, a Juan José Folchi, abogado y asesor fiscal del financiero Javier de la Rosa. Manolo Prado y Colón de Carvajal, administrador de las cuentas del Rey, le habían convencido para que le contara a Manglano qué pasó con 200 millones de dólares provenientes del emirato de Kuwait a través del fondo de inversión KIO, según cuenta el diario ABC._​​
_Esos 300 millones serían la cantidad que Kuwait habría pagado en 1990 a España para contar con su apoyo en la guerra del Golfo. Según la información que maneja Manglano, De la Rosa lo repartió entre partidos, sindicatos e instituciones. Posteriormente, cuando cambiaron los gestores kuwaitíes de KIO preguntaron por el destino de ese dinero y emprendieron acciones legales en Madrid y en Londres._​​_De la Rosa estaba amenazando con revelar una serie de informaciones que, según recoge Manglano, harían abdicar al Rey y afectarían al presidente y al vicepresidente del Gobierno, Felipe González y Narcís Serra, entre otros._​​








El asesor de De la Rosa relató en el Cesid cómo pagaron 200 millones de dólares a partidos y sindicatos


El dinero procedía del emirato de Kuwait a través del fondo de inversión KIO, según la versión de Emilio Alonso Manglano




www.elnortedecastilla.es





Narcís Serra: otro de reciente aparición en los papeles de Manglano:

*El exministro Serra pagó el informe contra Mario Conde con sobres de 7 millones de pesetas. *Y Mario Conde, el que faltaba. 

_Una investigación interna de la Guardia Civil sobre el informe Crillón lo destapó en 1993: un agente recogía el dinero en la Vicepresidencia del Gobierno y se lo llevaba a Roldán_​​_Mario Conde se convirtió en el enemigo público número 1 del Gobierno de Felipe González. El banquero había acumulado de forma fulgurante un gran poder económico y en el PSOE recelaban de sus intenciones. Estaba inyectando grandes cantidades de dinero en medios de comunicación y al Consejo de Ministros llegaban rumores sobre el cobro de comisiones_​​Y Roldán, que no suelta prenda porque todavía quiere vivir unos cuantos años más.









El exministro Serra pagó el informe contra Mario Conde con sobres de 7 millones de pesetas


Una investigación interna de la Guardia Civil sobre el informe Crillón lo destapó en 1993: un agente recogía el dinero en la Vicepresidencia del Gobierno y se lo llevaba




www.elcorreo.com





Diego Prado y Colón de Carvajal, además de ser descendiente de Colón, ser hermano del secretario del Rey y haber sido secuestrado por E.T.A. era Presidente del Consejo de Administración del _Banco de Descuento_. Como su hermano, también tenía cuentas pendientes con la justicia. Se acusaba a la dirección del banco de _falsedad en documento mercantil y de apropiarse de 5.600 millones de pesetas de la entidad desde 1977 hasta noviembre de 1981. _La fiscalía pedía 15 años de cárcel para cada uno de ellos.






Diego Prado y Colón de Carvajal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org









Manuel Prado y Colón de Carvajal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




_








Comienza el juicio contra los antiguos responsables del Banco de Descuento


El fiscal pide 15 años de cárcel para cada uno de los cuatro inculpados en la quiebra del Banco de Descuento, cuyo juicio comienza hoy, 13 años despué




elpais.com




_
Sin embargo, Diego Prado y Colón de Carvajal se libró de la cárcel, no por motivos humanitarios, ni porque sus abogados lograsen una buena defensa, si no porque un oportuno cáncer se lo llevó por delante el 29 de abril de 1995, un mes antes de que se iniciase el juicio.



javvi dijo:


> *ETA HACIÉNDOLE FAVORES A GUTIÉRREZ MELLADO Y EL QUE NO A LA CÁRCEL.*
> 
> Gutiérrez Mellado siempre anduvo en los servicios secretos. Fue uno de los que participaron en los convenios militares con los useños entre 1953 y 1955 en la instalación de las bases americanas.
> Durante un tiempo abandona el ejercito y se pasa a la empresa privada porque el sueldo no le llegaba para mantener su familia .
> ...







​​​


----------



## Bimmer (14 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Este va ser el gran de tema de Santiago Royuela. ¿Era millonario cuando le ingresaron en la cárcel? ¿qué entiende por girar? ¿es un catalanismo como dice Peritta? ¿o es un término de la jerga de los subasteros?
> 
> Ese argumento no me convence. No es una cuestión de dinero, eso no les falta a esta gente. Además, según Santiago, cuando salió de la cárcel le habían vaciado sus cuentas, con lo que, en todo caso, el negocio fue redondo para la banda.
> 
> ...




Tiene en facebook una foto del 2005 aprox en la que sale su amigo Gispert con un ordenador en el que se ve varias ventanas abiertas a la vez de mercados financieros, no sabemos si son ricos pero sí que andan muy detrás del dinero y la probabilidad es a favor, a eso sumarle las cuentas de 19 millones de euros, que igual tiene otras por ahí con más dinero, o igual otras tantas sin declarar.



Hace tiempo dije la relación profesional que unen a un fiscal con un subastero, no se publica la subasta en la página, testaferros de por medio y comisiones etc, así es como saqué esa teoría de que los Royuela y Mena han trabajado juntos, que si hay un barco a subastar, Mena avisa con antelación a Royuela y este a un testaferro para que se haga con el barco por cuatro duros o gratis, lo vende y le da una comisión a Mena, el testaferro otra comisión y el resto de ganancias para los Royuela, multiplica este proceso con todo lo que se pueda subastar, casas, coches, etc, tienes un negocio corrupto y millonario.



Esto como mínimo estoy convencido de que les ha unido a Mena y los Royuela, si lo sabe Santiago no lo sé, probablemente que sí, además esta relación profesional y puede que amistosa con Mena explicaría el por qué Alberto dijo que no iba a sacar trapos sucios de los acusados y Santiago le llevaba la contraria y decía que sí había que sacarlos, y esto teniendo a un hijo asesinado de por medio, y dices de no sacar trapos sucios , cuando habría que ir con todo a hacer el máximo daño posible.




Pienso que eso es muy factible que se haya dado, y después de eso también es factible que el negocio se fuera ampliando, Royuela aceptándolo hasta descubrir los asesinatos, y en este punto a saber qué pudo pasar, tal vez que Royuela se diera cuenta de que llegó demasiado lejos y ya no podía salirse de esa cloaca de mierda y no quedarle otra que enfrentarse a Mena, y aquí ya es cuando empezó con las denuncias y hasta ahora.


Y el asesinato de Javier me da que no es como lo cuentan los Royuela, aquí ya no entro en decir lo que pienso pero todos conocemos algún caso de una oveja negra de la familia que cuando falta, no se le echa en falta, no sé si me explico, quiero decir, me parece muy anormal la actitud de los Royuela ante todo el ER y sobre todo el asesinato de uno de los suyos, porque me pongo yo en ese lugar y me resultaría imposible hacer lo que hacen, lo último que haría sería hablar de esas cosas con esa sangre fría, esa actitud de los Royuela demuestran que tienen muy interiorizado el asunto de las cloacas del Estado, están hechos de otra pasta, una familia normal del montón estaría desquiciada si se entera de algo así y lo último que haría sería hacer un canal como el de los Royuela, me encajaría más un canal de un vídeo expresando sus sentimientos y emociones a la vez que las pruebas y la verdad, y sobre todo pidiendo ayuda, un vídeo de ese calibre sería imposible no compartirlo y no hacerse mediático.


----------



## Tigershark (14 Oct 2021)

Yo dejaría de mirar al dedo en este caso a los Royuela y me pondría a mirar la luna , es obvio que son un familia curiosa que seguramente no tengan más remedio que hacer lo que están haciendo ,pero vamos a lo que vamos , señores..que lo de ayer es muy fuerte.


----------



## Bimmer (14 Oct 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Yo dejaría de mirar al dedo en este caso a los Royuela y me pondría a mirar la luna , es obvio que son un familia curiosa que seguramente no tengan más remedio que hacer lo que están haciendo ,pero vamos a lo que vamos , señores..que lo de ayer es muy fuerte.




Ahí está el tema, en determinar qué es muy fuerte, relativizar lo malo como ha hecho @Debunker en el caso de Antonio García, para ella ha sido que Antonio tuvo suerte de que no lo mataran, y para mi han tenido suerte los agresores criminales de no ser ejecutados en el acto en ese mismo vagón gracias a los disparos de un ciudadano que portase legalmente un arma de fuego, a la vez que el resto de testigos aplauden ese acto heroico de ejecutar a unos criminales tras cometer semejante crimen.



Pero como abunda la gente que piensa como @Debunker , o mejor dicho, como abunda la gente que relativiza lo malo como @Debunker , (porque pensar no es precisamente la palabra adecuada), el otro día se repitió algo parecido en un vagón de metro, esta vez en Euskadi :






@Debunker ¿Tuvo suerte de que no le mataran? ¿Tuvo suerte de que no le dejaran tetrapléjico como a Antonio García? ¿O tal vez fue porque un hombre con dos cojones se metió en medio a defenderlo?


Ahí está la luna, en determinar dónde está el límite de lo malo, en trazar qué línea no pasar para no arruinar una civilización, y cada acto cuenta, por pequeño que sea, como por ejemplo no recoger la mierda del perro en plena calle, todo lo malo se ha normalizado, ya es una detrás de otra, se nos ha ido completamente de las manos, necesitamos que venga un líder o varios con cojones a hacer bien las cosas.


----------



## Peritta (14 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Todo esto, ... papeles de Manglano ...
> 
> Se decidió como posible fecha del golpe el próximo 17 de noviembre, aprovechando que el Rey estaba de visita en Méjico.
> Curiosamente, ese día en Cartagena, el teniente general Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado hizo una visita al Cuartel de Instrucción de Marinería con más de mil militares entre generales, jefes, oficiales y suboficiales de los tres ejércitos.
> ...



Ahora sí me ha hecho usté cambiar la opinión que tenía yo del Teniente General don Manuel. 

Pero no se crea don @javvi, soy un chaquetero irredento -o un gañán de pueblo sin muchas luces- y como venga alguien con otros tantos argumentos de peso como los suyos, o más, pues lo mismo me vuelve a hacer cambiar de opinión. 

Pero se lo tendría que currar, claro.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (14 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ahí está el tema, en determinar qué es muy fuerte, relativizar lo malo como ha hecho @Debunker en el caso de Antonio García, para ella ha sido que Antonio tuvo suerte de que no lo mataran, y para mi han tenido suerte los agresores criminales de no ser ejecutados en el acto en ese mismo vagón gracias a los disparos de un ciudadano que portase legalmente un arma de fuego, a la vez que el resto de testigos aplauden ese acto heroico de ejecutar a unos criminales tras cometer semejante crimen.



Anda que no es usté poco peliculero.

¿Es pariente del Antonio García?.
Por que tanta insistencia me parece a mi que es por reconducir el tema del hilo, y no sé si a una vía muerta.

Sí, yo también vi las imágenes y me pareció un mal golpe, ná más. Si hubieran querido le habrían pateado la cabeza.
¿Que tienen enchufe con los jueces?. Pues como todos los criminales. ¿Que han salido del calabozo más rápido que la víctima de la casa de socorro? hoy día ambulatorio (pero cierran por la tarde porque tienen horario de oficina). Pues por qué alguien habrá pagao don Wenceslao.

Tampoco sé qué habrá pasado con éstos de este otro vídeo. Menos mal que el gordito ése se metió en medio y la señora se puso a vocear y el agresor más jóven pudo entrar en razón.
Supongo que uno a uno el rubiales les pegaba a la mayoría de ellos. Quizá por éso le dieron tantos cates y los mejores no se ven pero se oyen.

Hala, trabajo social a las 3.000 viviendas si tan gallitos son.

Pero la factura del traumatólogo que la pague el metro o el Ministerio del Interior, por aquello de la responsabilidad civil digo. Y luego si quieren que se la reclamen a éstos. Que si es por el suseñoría fijo que lo soluciona todo con una orden de alejamiento de la víctima, o del metro que no sé.

y hasta me da vergüenza ajena preguntar.

Más miedo que 11 jueces es el corolario de todo ésto

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM oabandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (14 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Anda que no es usté poco peliculero.
> 
> ¿Es pariente del Antonio García?.
> Por que tanta insistencia me parece a mi que es por reconducir el tema del hilo, y no sé si a una vía muerta.
> ...




Creía que lo tuyo era un personaje, pero veo que @renko tuvo razón al decir que eras gilipollas, yo añado que también @Debunker es gilipollas y todo aquél que infravalora ese crimen, porque dar una paliza y encima en superioridad numérica a un ser humano y por la espalda etc no es dar un mal golpe ni tiene suerte el apalizado por no morir por los golpes, so tonta @Debunker . 


A la próxima hago un vídeo con muñecos a lo barrio sésamo para explicarlo, pero voy a probar una vez más sin muñecos a ver si queda claro : 



No soy familiar de Antonio García, ni amigo ni conocido, me impactó ese caso por el hecho en sí y por la nula reacción mediática que tuvo para lo grave que es : 


1. Paliza en superioridad numérica y por la espalda.


2. Los agresores habían entrado al metro sin pagar y liandola, rompiendo mobiliario, rociando extintores etc.


3. En el lugar de los hechos de la paliza, hay numerosos testigos que no solo no intervienen sino que no pulsan el botón de emergencia.


4. Nadie socorre a la víctima, ni un puto testigo socorre a la víctima ni en el momento ni después, se fue él solo como pudo (empeorando sus lesiones) unos metros hasta que cayó inconsciente.



5. Uno de los agresores se morrea con una tia segundos después de la paliza y teniendo al lado a Antonio García de rodillas.


6. La policía tardó más de un mes en detener a los agresores.


7. Una vez detenidos los agresores, se les requisa los móviles y se obtiene la conversación que tuvieron por WhatsApp horas después de la paliza en las que se burlan de Antonio García y alardean lo que han hecho, frases como : 


"Lo hemos matado al gordo", "yo creo que se hizo ceniza y voló", "se ha llevado la de su vida", "eramos tu yo el que le dábamos, unos combacos que flipas".


8. Las lesiones de Antonio García, gran pérdida de visión en un ojo, daños psicológicos y tetraplejia incompleta, necesita una silla de ruedas para desplazarse.



Y ahora relacionándolo con el ER, aumenta la gravedad del caso por los siguientes motivos : 


1. Contradicción entre las noticias y la vida real, las noticias dicen que 2 años de prisión preventiva más una prórroga por gravedad de los hechos y posible reincidencia, la vida real a través de las redes sociales los agresores muestran su libertad meses antes de cumplirse los dos años de prisión preventiva.


2. En el juicio no solo no piden perdón a la víctima sino que dicen que fue en defensa propia, a la salida del juicio tanto los agresores como familiares de ellos amenazan a los periodistas.


3. El cabecilla de la paliza y el que inicia la agresión, gracias a su estancia en libertad, tiene una hija con una individua que roza la adolescencia, semejantes genes de mierda propagados, y esa niña con esos padres qué puede salir mal.


4. Los agresores muestran simbología satánica en tatuajes y en una pose con más manos, dos de ellos tienen el mismo "666" tatuado.


5. Fallo clarísimo del ministerio de igualdad y las leyes de viogen y su puta madre, pues han permitido que un criminal y potencial maltratador esté con una mujer y que encima tengan una hija en común.


6. El cabecilla muestra en su Facebook que trabaja en Mercabarna en la actualidad.


7. Los mismos periódicos que hablaron del caso al principio, no han vuelto a decir nada.


8. Siguen mostrando por redes sociales que están en libertad.


Por todos estos hechos, vuelvo a repetir a ver si se enteran de una puta vez y sino que os den muy por el culo, que encaja perfectamente esto en una operación chumi en la actualidad, dirigida por otros individuos pero con el mismo modus operandi, que esos criminales que han hecho eso a Antonio García estén en libertad a cambio de realizar sicariato y demás trabajos sucios que se narran en el ER, y cuando no sean útiles, desaparezcan.


Con el agravante de la niña que ha tenido ese infraser, que os podéis imaginar dónde irá a parar y qué será de ella.



Santiago Royuela dijo que nos lee, dijo que sigue este hilo, desde que yo mencioné este caso por primera vez hasta ahora que lo vuelvo a repetir, le ha dado tiempo de sobra a verlo y hablarlo en su canal, porque es una prueba muy clara de corrupción en la fiscalía de Cataluña en la actualidad en la que encaja el mismo modus operandi que en la operación chumi.



La fiscalía de Cataluña pedía 12 años de prisión para esos criminales, hay una noticia que dice que al final han sido 7 años de prisión pero las pruebas aportadas por los mismos agresores contradicen a esa noticia y muestran que están en libertad.




No sé si sois subnormales u os lo hacéis pero no me jodais, está clarísimo lo que ha pasado aquí, esta clarísimo que ha habido un trato entre fiscales corruptos, abogados y los agresores, y encima fijaros en cómo seleccionan a los sicarios, van a por los más tontos.



Alguien con casi dos dedos de frente, tras cometer ese crimen reconocería lo que ha hecho, pediría perdón a la víctima y estaría acojonado si la fiscalía negocia con él para no entrar en prisión a cambio de hacer "trabajos", y por supuesto no aceptaría ese trato de librar la cárcel a cambio de realizar encargos.


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Oct 2021)

Tras el video de ayer con los 660 millones de MENA.

Me cago en todos los negacionistas y el 1 de todos CESAR Nacho VIDAL, mason sodomita y traidor a la patria mas otros moñas que ensucian este hilo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> No me refiero por eso, esa pasta es factible si se invierte en los mercados financieros, cosa que hizo o eso muestra Santiago en su facebook.
> 
> 
> Me refiero a que con esa pasta, no tiene sentido que entre en prisión por esos hechos, al ser tan corrupta la justicia, tendría para pagar a los mejores abogados y librarse.
> ...




troll o asperger cito" Me refiero a que con esa pasta, no tiene sentido que entre en prisión por esos hechos, al ser tan corrupta la justicia, tendría para pagar a los mejores abogados y librarse."

Pero si el mena queria a los Royuela muertos, por mucho que trajese a los mejores abogados del mundo, ya estaban precondenados, o es que tus trastornos asperger te impiden digerirlo?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2021)

UP


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Oct 2021)

JAJAJAJA

Estos dos mierdas llorando cuando es el mena y su PSOE y masoneria la que han secuestrado a la justicia.

El mason de Jueces para la masoneria y el preescolar


----------



## Uritorco (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Oct 2021)

VISTAS EN HELICOPTERO

MUCHO TRALARI

PERO POCO TRALARA ESTOS DEL ARMY CREO

VEREMOS SI ALGUN DIA HACE ALGO BUENO QUE SE VEA CLARO




https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2021/10/D1CR2s8Q8Aifva8JeoAw_14_2496679d1441642c42e43d5de5c9f262_video_original.mp4










sercorimo ...


Are you [READY]? ^ ° @USAMilitaryQ




anonup.com


----------



## Peritta (15 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Creía que lo tuyo era un personaje, pero veo que @renko tuvo razón al decir que eras gilipollas, yo añado que también @Debunker es gilipollas y todo aquél que infravalora ese crimen...




¿Qué pasa?, ¿eres hijo único?. ¿No se te puede llevar a ti la contraria sin que sueltes una coz?.

¿Le das un zanquiúse a una de mis postas y como te ha escocido la posta siguiente le quitas el zanquiúse a la anterior?. ¿Ya te dejó de gustar el texto ése?. ¿Pasas del amor al odio según el ciclo menstrual?. ¿Eres mujer?.

Mira, si no hay difunto no hay crimen. Habrá delito pero no crimen.


Como el @renko, que mete muchas postas en pocos minutos -ocupando toda una página- en lugar de pensar bien las cosas y dejarnos una, pero bien guapa y bien currada como hace el @javvi, tú también quieres acaparar protagonismo.

Ya lo dije por ahí más atrás: no llegaremos a nada hasta que no nos deshagamos de la vanidad.

Tú mismo con tu mekanismo chavalín. Yo ya no te voy a llevar más la contraria. Nunca lo hago con los locos, soy viejo y mi tiempo es muy caro.

_____________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (15 Oct 2021)

*¿SON UNA FALSIFICACIÓN LOS PAPELES DE MANGLANO?*

Según el coronel Diego Camacho: 

_una aparición orquestada con un objetivo político, teniendo en cuenta que salen en un diario nacional famoso por su apoyo a la monarquía... es una operación para ayudar a lavar la imagen de la corona ... En el reinado de Juan Carlos I el suceso más importante es el 23F. El papel del Rey fue protagónico, no como dice la versión oficial de que salvó a la democracia, si no todo lo contrario. El golpe de estado del 23F nace en el palacio de la Zarzuela. No en su idea inicial, pero sí en sus permisos necesarios para ir adelante en una serie de gestiones en el planteamiento del mismo._​
Las cuatro entregas que ha publicado el ABC son un adelanto del libro sobre los papeles de Manglano que ya ha salido a la venta.

Jesús Palacios está de acuerdo con Camacho en que es una operación de blanqueo para el Rey Juan Carlos. Se supone que las anotaciones de Manglano son las conversaciones que tuvo con el monarca nada más ser nombrado director del CESID (22 mayo 1981), es decir, poco después del 23F. El ministro que le nombró: Alberto Oliart, fue asesinado recientemente por el Covid-19.

Para Palacios los chascarrillos sobre los presidentes del Gobierno no tienen ninguna importancia. Lo más importante de los papeles: la asistencia financiera de Javier de la Rosa al monarca. Esto es absolutamente falso. La publicación de las notas sobre el pago del informe Crillón para espiar a Mario Conde a través del Ministerio de Defensa (Narcis Serrá) es absolutamente delictivo.

El Coronel Manuel Rey piensa que no sólo se trata de salvar la imagen del Rey (no él mismo, el Campechano), también la de Manglano. Cree que los papeles los ha filtrado la familia, no estaban en el centro. Aunque no es grafólogo afirma que la caligrafía es de Manglano. Además muchas de las cosas que se cuentan ya se han contado. No ve nada nuevo.



Según un tal Minuesa, Manglano es sospechoso de ser Juanista. La misión de Manglano al ser nombrado director del CESID es borrar todas las huellas del Monarca en el 23F.

Para Palacios es falso lo de que el Rey no le cogiera e teléfono a Armada durante el 23F. Fue el Rey el que llamó a Armada. Le llama y le ordena que se presente inmediatamente en la Zarzuela.

Minuesa discrepa con el coronel Manuel Rey. Los papeles no vienen de la familia de Manglano porque Manglano había roto con la familia. Los informes salen de la Casa.

Gutiérrez Mellado conocía perfectamente la operación del 23F. Cuando cesan a Gerardo Mariñas Romero como director del CESID, es Gutiérrez Mellado el que nombra a gente de su confianza: Calderón y Cortina. La zancadilla de Tejero le vino muy bien al Guti. Hasta quedó como un héroe con sus brazos en jarras.














javvi dijo:


> Para El Campechano una de cal y otra de arena. Por un lado pone la mano egipcia, pero por otro, dicen que se negó a recibir a Armada en la previa del 23F, algo muy distinto a lo que habíamos oído antes: _"a mi dádmelo todo hecho._"



Otro que cuestiona los papeles de Manglano es Ramón Pérez Maura. En concreto, niega rotundamente que fuese la Zarzuela la que pagase el rescate de Diego Prado Y Colón de Carvajal. Lo sabe de buena tinta porque era el yerno de Diego Prado. Si uno está totalmente seguro de que alguno de estos papeles es falso, el resto queda totalmente en entredicho.









Las mentiras de Manglano


Cuando en una información hay datos que conoces de primera mano y son falsos o están radicalmente mal, no te puedes creer nada de lo que se publica. Lo que se puede aplicar a toda esta serie de los «papeles de Manglano»




www.eldebate.com





Margarita Robles se hace la sueca.









Robles se agarra a que el archivo de Manglano es «reservado» para no responder sobre sus pagos en metálico a Zarzuela


En una entrevista con Ana Pastor en La Sexta, la ministra de Defensa no quiso explicar por qué cambió el sistema de fondos reservados para «no dejar rastro», como desveló ABC: «Me sorprende que son papeles, que, si realmente son y no son opiniones personales de Manglano, son materia reservada y...




www.abc.es


----------



## Bimmer (15 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa?, ¿eres hijo único?. ¿No se te puede llevar a ti la contraria sin que sueltes una coz?.
> 
> ¿Le das un zanquiúse a una de mis postas y como te ha escocido la posta siguiente le quitas el zanquiúse a la anterior?. ¿Ya te dejó de gustar el texto ése?. ¿Pasas del amor al odio según el ciclo menstrual?. ¿Eres mujer?.
> 
> ...




Hablas de vanidad y te pones como una quinceañera a criticar si pongo o quito "zhanks" , no te preocupes que si vuelves a decir algo inteligente te pondré uno pero si vuelves a decir una gilipollez como la de antes así te lo haré saber.



Crimen no es solo asesinato, también es delito grave, una paliza en superioridad numérica, no socorrer a la víctima, mofarse de ella y que la víctima quede en silla de ruedas de por vida y que los agresores estén en libertad en vez de en la cárcel, es un delito muy grave, no es un "mal golpe" como tú dijistes...



Y ya no hablo de en un país, sino de en un foro en el que se comentan miles de asesinatos, que un caso como ese de grave no se haya debatido ni mencionado, como si no fuera importante, demuestra que no abunda el sentido común ni la inteligencia por aquí.



Lo tiene todo para relacionarlo con el ER y la operación chumi, de entrada que fue en Barcelona y los agresores son de ahí y de familias desestructuradas, nadie les van a echar en falta cuando desaparezcan.



El problema que tienes tú y tiene @Debunker es la falta de empatía, si os hubiera pasado lo que a Antonio García desearías que hubiera gente como yo intentando moverlo para hacer justicia y que no quedara en el olvido, menudo país de retrasados mentales en el que se normaliza que los criminales no sean acosados y publicados como los inocentes del caso de la manada de San Fermínes.






CesareLombroso dijo:


> troll o asperger cito" Me refiero a que con esa pasta, no tiene sentido que entre en prisión por esos hechos, al ser tan corrupta la justicia, tendría para pagar a los mejores abogados y librarse."
> 
> Pero si el mena queria a los Royuela muertos, por mucho que trajese a los mejores abogados del mundo, ya estaban precondenados, o es que tus trastornos asperger te impiden digerirlo?




Señorita, si Mena ha asesinado a más de 1.000 personas, ¿por qué Royuela se le resiste tanto? ¿Es Royuela el agente 007?


----------



## kozioł (15 Oct 2021)

Buenas. Esta vez no vengo a ser aguafiestas como en anteriores veces.

La verdad es que la duda razonable (o @Duda Metódica ) me empuja a comprobar este rincón del foro de cuando en cuando. En las últimas entregas estoy bastande desconectado, pero prometo ponerme al día.

Alguien me lo querrá echar en cara, pero lo que he venido esta vez es a colgar un post "off-topic", (pero no del todo).

A cuenta de las vacunas y Pfizerico Jerínquez Lostrombos.

Resulta que el viejo conocido de nosotros los royueleros, *el youtuber Michael Boor (Voor)* en estos últimos días ha protagonizado una pequeña proeza.

Se ha hecho pasar por un cliente publicitario, llamando a Libertad Digital y hablando con el jefe de publicidad del medio, Luis Bru.
Ha conseguido* que "confiese" que la difunta Elía Rodríguez, periodista de la cadena, falleció en su casa poco después de ponerse la vacuna covid.*










Conversación con esRadio confirma: Elia Rodríguez murió el día que recibió la timo vacuna Covid







rumble.com










CONFIRMADO: Elia Rodríguez falleció al día siguiente de vacuñarse tras encontrarse mal (reconocido por el director comercial de esradio).


https://t.co/J6w8AdgcVY?amp=1




www.burbuja.info





Por cierto, y por si no os habéis dado todavía cuenta: Youtube ha borrado completamente el canal de Michael Voor, descubriendo que los medios "oficialistas" se apoyan entre sí para la censura gorda.

De todas maneras, el Michael ha creado un nuevo canal youtuber para seguir con sus tropelías.
*


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiyz4oIFA-rumK32ZmdhtvA


*

Y los audios de su antiguo canal de Youtube están en Ivoox, aquí:









Michael Boor audios del canal de Youtube borrado - Podcast en iVoox


Audios del canal de Youtube borrado de Michael Boor




www.ivoox.com





Perdón por el off-topic.


----------



## Sdenka (15 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Y el asesinato de Javier me da que no es como lo cuentan los Royuela



No lo cuentan los Royuela. Lo cuentan unas notas manuscritas que han sido peritadas en Austria y Francia, puestas en conocimiento del Tribunal Supremo en la querella de 2006.



Bimmer dijo:


> si Mena ha asesinado a más de 1.000 personas, ¿por qué Royuela se le resiste tanto? ¿Es Royuela el agente 007?



Yo diría que más bien es Ruiz el que se resiste a cumplir las órdenes. Video, minuto 19:42:

“Joder, Ruiz! Me tienes contento! A qué he de esperar? A que se muera de un infarto? Estás cansado de hacer trabajos de este tipo y con Royuela todo son pegas! Algún día me explicarás por qué. Pero cuando te digo que me quita el sueño, te estoy diciendo la verdad.”
_
— Y aquí le preguntaría yo Don Alberto ¿por qué no se atreve Ruiz a matarle? ¿Qué le pasa a Ruiz que no se atreve con usted?

— Hombre porque Ruiz conocía a personas que saben que yo les daba clases sobre cuestiones terroristas, sobre cuestiones de vigilancia personal y todas las veces que intentaron hacerme algo pues les salió fallido, excepto cuando un día fui a tomar un café con leche y vi a un miembro de la cuadrilla de Ruiz._


----------



## Debunker (15 Oct 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Mira Bimmer , creo que esto en una conversación de besugos, te cuento mis experiencias con la Justicia estos últimos 4 años, si te contara la que tuve en 1990 , no lo creérias , no la voy a contar ni nunca lo haré porque solo su recuerdo me da pánico.
> 
> *Hace 4-5 años, mi nieto con 15 años se encontraba en una tienda de esas de 24 horas sobre las 16 horas, dos adolescentes se acercan a él y le propinan unos puñetazos, mi nieto consigue zafarse y sale huyendo de la tienda, pero en la salida hay dos jóvenes que le paran e impiden huir , los que quedaron en la tienda salen y entre 4 , en plena calle, en pleno día, en la acera, a la puerta de la tienda 24 horas, le propinan una paliza bestial por la que mi nieto estuvo 10 días en el hospital y un par de meses de recuperación porque le rompieron costillas, un brazo y el tobillo de un pie y múltiples contusiones internas, mi nieto no tenía ni idea de quien eran los agresores, se supone que lo hicieron para robarle el movil y el dinero que llevaba, pero todo fue grabado por la cámara de la tienda y los identificaron , uno de ellos tenía 20 años, otro 18 y los otros dos 15, al de 20 años le echaron una condena de 1 año y algún mes que no recuerdo, naturalmente no cumplió ni un día, ni tan siquiera un día en un calabozo de la policía, el de 18 años fue condenado a 6 meses de servicio social comunitario, no hizo ni un mísero día, los otros dos, menores de 15 años, fueron condenados a multa a pagar por los padres que, declarados insolvente no pagaron ni un € , pero ahí no quedó la historia, una vez mi nieto se medio recuperó y comenzó a salir a la calle , se encontró con las 4 hdp que, le asediaron y le amenazaron de muerte por haber denunciado la terrible agresión que sufrió, para hacer breve la historia , mi hija, madre de mi nieto, se cambió de casa, calle y barrio y mi nieto no pudo pisar más el barrio donde había nacido y crecido para evitar encontrarse con esos mal nacidos. De hecho esta historia la he contado en burbuja pero a saber donde estará."*
> 
> ...


----------



## Uritorco (15 Oct 2021)

Lo han subido esta mañana.


----------



## Bimmer (15 Oct 2021)

@Peritta @Debunker Os pido disculpas por los insultos pero mantengo que no tenéis razón y que metéis la pata al quitar hierro al asunto en el caso de Antonio García.





Sdenka dijo:


> No lo cuentan los Royuela. Lo cuentan unas notas manuscritas que han sido peritadas en Austria y Francia, puestas en conocimiento del Tribunal Supremo en la querella de 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias, creo que no eres consciente del dato que acabas de recordarnos y que da fuerza a la teoría de que Mena y Royuela han trabajado juntos, y en algo más que subastas amañadas como dije. 

*
"*_*Hombre porque Ruiz conocía a personas que saben que yo les daba clases sobre cuestiones terroristas, sobre cuestiones de vigilancia personal ".*_


@javvi Hay posibilidad de que : ¿Royuela ha sido un Ruiz? ¿Royuela a dado clases a los integrantes de los equipos de Ruiz y Peña?

¿El que ocupaba el cargo de Mena en los años 60 y 70 tiene alguna relación con Royuela?


----------



## Sdenka (15 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Muchas gracias, creo que no eres consciente del dato que acabas de recordarnos y que da fuerza a la teoría de que Mena y Royuela han trabajado juntos, y en algo más que subastas amañadas como dije.



Soy consciente Bimmer, sin embargo no estoy de acuerdo con tu teoría. Y aunque estuviera de acuerdo, es sólo eso, una teoría, una hipótesis que carece de importancia frente a los hechos, en los que prefiero centrarme. Por eso mencioné lo de las notas manuscritas de la querella de 2006. Cuando dices que _el asesinato de Javier me da que no es como lo cuentan_ ¿a qué te refieres exactamente? ¿Dudas de la existencia de las notas manuscritas de las que se desprende el crimen? ¿Dudas de las periciales?


----------



## Bimmer (15 Oct 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Soy consciente Bimmer, sin embargo no estoy de acuerdo con tu teoría. Y aunque estuviera de acuerdo, es sólo eso, una teoría, una hipótesis que carece de importancia frente a los hechos, en los que prefiero centrarme. Por eso mencioné lo de las notas manuscritas de la querella de 2006. Cuando dices que _el asesinato de Javier me da que no es como lo cuentan_ ¿a qué te refieres exactamente? ¿Dudas de la existencia de las notas manuscritas de las que se desprende el crimen? ¿Dudas de las periciales?




Es correcto que centrarse en los hechos es lo importante pero bajo mi punto de vista es aún más importante tener en cuenta que nos faltan muchos hechos, o lo que es lo mismo, que nos falta otras versiones, o mejor dicho la otra versión, la de Mena.


Pero claro ahora Mena tiene una etiqueta de un psicópata sádico etc, y los Royuela de héroes salvadores que vienen a salvarnos del mal, y caemos en el error de asociar malo a uno y bueno al otro, cuando quizás los dos son del mismo bando.


Dudo de los Royuela, no del ER, por lo que dudo de que los Royuela nos hayan mostrado todas las notas sobre Javier Royuela, y en general nos oculten notas que no les interesan mostrar como por ejemplo, me lo invento :


"Royuela se quiere salir de esto (refiriéndose a lo que hace Ruiz), eliminación física."


Y el que escribiera esa nota con esa frase no fuera Mena sino su cargo correspondiente en tiempos de Franco, y Royuela ocupase un cargo como el de Ruiz o un empleado de Ruiz.


Lo que veo claro es que estas actividades criminales no vienen de Mena ni de su antecesor.


----------



## javvi (16 Oct 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Buenas. Esta vez no vengo a ser aguafiestas como en anteriores veces.
> 
> La verdad es que la duda razonable (o @Duda Metódica ) me empuja a comprobar este rincón del foro de cuando en cuando. En las últimas entregas estoy bastande desconectado, pero prometo ponerme al día.
> 
> ...



Te lo perdonamos porque no eres el primero en meter en este hilo el asunto de Elia Rodríguez. Ya hubo un forero que lo trajo a colación sin venir a cuento:



javvi dijo:


> *FALLECE ELIA RÓDRIGUEZ COLABORADORA DE JIMÉNEZ LOSANTOS EN ESRADIO.*
> 
> _Nuestra querida compañera Elia Rodríguez ha fallecido de forma repentina a causa de un accidente doméstico, una caída, en su domicilio", señala el medio._(GRUPO LIBERAL)
> 
> ...




Impagable lo del audio de Boor, una joya. Gracias por traerlo aquí. No me había enterado de que le habían vuelto a cerrar el canal. Se lo cierran con B, lo abre con V, se lo cierran con V, lo abre otra vez con B. El amigo Boor es el que más balls le está echando. Se la está jugando, lo veo venir.


----------



## javvi (16 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> @javvi Hay posibilidad de que : ¿Royuela ha sido un Ruiz? ¿Royuela a dado clases a los integrantes de los equipos de Ruiz y Peña?
> 
> ¿El que ocupaba el cargo de Mena en los años 60 y 70 tiene alguna relación con Royuela?



Hay muchas posibilidades. También es posible que Ruiz sea Mena, o sea, que Mena, además de psicópata sea esquizofrénico, sufra de doble personalidad, por las mañanas se afeite, como hacía todos los días hasta que se jubiló, sea un fiscal ejemplar, deje para Ruiz la nota y el sobre con billetes en el cajón del escritorio de su despacho; cuando termine su jornada se vaya a casa, almuerce, se eche la siesta y al despertarse se ponga el uniforme de sargento de la Guardia Civil, vuelva al despacho a recoger el sobre y la nota, lea la nota y piense: este cabrón de Mena, la mierda de comisión que me paga para los trabajos de limpieza que le hago, cualquier día me lo cargo, así vengo todas las putadas que le ha hecho a su hija, el desgraciao, que una vez me ordenó que la metiese una paliza, y que si se me iba la mano y la mataba tampoco importaba mucho. La verdad es que la pegué con todo el cariño del mundo, casi la mato, y es que no sé qué me pasa que cuanto más cariño le cojo a alguien, más ganas me dan de correrlo a hostias. Pero no debo sentirme culpable: al fin y al cabo, yo soy un mandao. Soy un obediente sargento que acata las órdenes de su señoría sin rechistar.

Hay muchas posibilidades, pero si no las acompañamos de datos que las hagan mínimamente creíbles se quedan en meras hipótesis, es lo que te decía de las teorías win-win. O ganas, o ganas. No se puede demostrar ni su veracidad, ni su falsedad.


----------



## javvi (16 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Lo han subido esta mañana.



Ahora que me ha dado por recuperar postes olvidados entre los cientos de páginas de este hilo, uno que me recuerda a lo que se dice en este vídeo, ya veremos qué cuenta el invitado de Santiago.

Era cuando apenas me había estrenado en Burbuja. Cometí un error, que me corrigió @Duda Metódica. Era un anotación a boli, escrita por una mano insegura del escaneo de una fotocopia. Si no recuerdo mal, fue también el primer pique con @Peritta.

*EL DOBLE HOMICIDO DE BELLVITGE. *



javvi dijo:


> EL SARGENTO RAFAEL GARCIA RUIZ, SU MUJER Y LOS SUEGROS
> En el ER aparece una denuncia en el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña con fecha del cinco de octubre del 2004 de una persona asociada a Alberto Royuela, Juan Manuel Martínez Grasa.
> Se denuncia a una serie de magistrados por evasión de capitales extraídos de deudores fiscales. Esta red corrupta hacía la vista gorda con las deudas de empresarios a cambio de la mordida.
> Algunos foreros han criticado a Santiago Royuela Samit por sus motivos; el mío, si es que lo tengo, es que ya empezada la tercera década del S. XXI nos ofrezca los documentos del ER (miles de páginas) en un formato pdf que no permite la búsqueda de palabras ¿O es que soy yo un inútil y no sé cómo hacerlo?
> ...



Es ese poste, el siguiente, más abajo la corrección de Duda Metódica; en la siguiente página cuelgo un vídeo sobre el crimen de Bellvitge; y en la siguiente empieza el follón con Peritta.


----------



## Bimmer (16 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Hay muchas posibilidades. También es posible que Ruiz sea Mena, o sea, que Mena, además de psicópata sea esquizofrénico, sufra de doble personalidad, por las mañanas se afeite, como hacía todos los días hasta que se jubiló, sea un fiscal ejemplar, deje para Ruiz la nota y el sobre con billetes en el cajón del escritorio de su despacho; cuando termine su jornada se vaya a casa, almuerce, se eche la siesta y al despertarse se ponga el uniforme de sargento de la Guardia Civil, vuelva al despacho a recoger el sobre y la nota, lea la nota y piense: este cabrón de Mena, la mierda de comisión que me paga para los trabajos de limpieza que le hago, cualquier día me lo cargo, así vengo todas las putadas que le ha hecho a su hija, el desgraciao, que una vez me ordenó que la metiese una paliza, y que si se me iba la mano y la mataba tampoco importaba mucho. La verdad es que la pegué con todo el cariño del mundo, casi la mato, y es que no sé qué me pasa que cuanto más cariño le cojo a alguien, más ganas me dan de correrlo a hostias. Pero no debo sentirme culpable: al fin y al cabo, yo soy un mandao. Soy un obediente sargento que acata las órdenes de su señoría sin rechistar.
> 
> Hay muchas posibilidades, pero si no las acompañamos de datos que las hagan mínimamente creíbles se quedan en meras hipótesis, es lo que te decía de las teorías win-win. O ganas, o ganas. No se puede demostrar ni su veracidad, ni su falsedad.





Se te olvida esto que es lo más importante de ese mensaje y que ya no es una posibilidad, es un hecho : 





Bimmer dijo:


> Muchas gracias, creo que no eres consciente del dato que acabas de recordarnos y que da fuerza a la teoría de que Mena y Royuela han trabajado juntos, y en algo más que subastas amañadas como dije.
> 
> 
> *"*_*Hombre porque Ruiz conocía a personas que saben que yo les daba clases sobre cuestiones terroristas, sobre cuestiones de vigilancia personal ".*_






Eso ya no son teorías, son hechos, ahí dijo Royuela que ha formado a gente que se dedica a asesinar a gente por encargo a órdenes de Ruiz, lo que no sabemos es si cuando les formó fue para asesinar a gente por encargo o no pero lo que importa y el hecho es que Royuela dió clases a los hombres de Ruiz.



Luego tenemos el hecho de que Santiago nos invitó a entrar en Facebook por lo del grupo, se compartió en ese grupo a un tal Rafael García Ruiz con una foto de perfil de un tipo mayor con traje de guardia civil, y que proviene de rojolandia, Andalucía, pero que vive en Cataluña, después de esas acusaciones borró esa foto de perfil pero no denunció públicamente ni judicialmente que hay un fulano compañero suyo y que se llama en nombre y apellidos igual que él que se dedica al sicariato y de cometer más de 1.000 asesinatos.


Quien sepa de probabilidad que me diga cuál es la de que en una empresa de unas 60.000 personas aprox, haya dos tíos que se llaman exactamente igual, al que se le acuse de cometer más de 1.000 asesinatos y tenga una foto de perfil de su cara y cuerpo con el traje de guardia civil y que cuando se filtra su facebook en el grupo de Royuela, este borre la foto, y encima que sea de rojolandia y que viva en Cataluña.


Y a todo eso, Santiago Royuela sin decir nada al respecto.



¿Soy el único que duda de los Royuela?


----------



## Debunker (16 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Hay muchas posibilidades. También es posible que Ruiz sea Mena, o sea, que Mena, además de psicópata sea esquizofrénico, sufra de doble personalidad, por las mañanas se afeite, como hacía todos los días hasta que se jubiló, sea un fiscal ejemplar, deje para Ruiz la nota y el sobre con billetes en el cajón del escritorio de su despacho; cuando termine su jornada se vaya a casa, almuerce, se eche la siesta y al despertarse se ponga el uniforme de sargento de la Guardia Civil, vuelva al despacho a recoger el sobre y la nota, lea la nota y piense: este cabrón de Mena, la mierda de comisión que me paga para los trabajos de limpieza que le hago, cualquier día me lo cargo, así vengo todas las putadas que le ha hecho a su hija, el desgraciao, que una vez me ordenó que la metiese una paliza, y que si se me iba la mano y la mataba tampoco importaba mucho. La verdad es que la pegué con todo el cariño del mundo, casi la mato, y es que no sé qué me pasa que cuanto más cariño le cojo a alguien, más ganas me dan de correrlo a hostias. Pero no debo sentirme culpable: al fin y al cabo, yo soy un mandao. Soy un obediente sargento que acata las órdenes de su señoría sin rechistar.
> 
> Hay muchas posibilidades, pero si no las acompañamos de datos que las hagan mínimamente creíbles se quedan en meras hipótesis, es lo que te decía de las teorías win-win. O ganas, o ganas. No se puede demostrar ni su veracidad, ni su falsedad.





  Porfa, hay un psiquiatra en el foro?


----------



## Debunker (16 Oct 2021)

Mira Bimmer , creo que esto en una conversación de besugos, te cuento mis experiencias con la Justicia estos últimos 4 años, si te contara la que tuve en 1990 , no lo creérias , no la voy a contar ni nunca lo haré porque solo su recuerdo me da pánico. Lo que tu denuncias de A. García yo lo viví con mi nieto, pero pedir al ER que lo denuncie es de alucine. ¿que coño tiene que ver el ER con lo que pasa en la calle?

*"Hace 4-5 años, mi nieto con 15 años se encontraba en una tienda de esas de 24 horas sobre las 16 horas, dos adolescentes se acercan a él y le propinan unos puñetazos, mi nieto consigue zafarse y sale huyendo de la tienda, pero en la salida hay dos jóvenes que le paran e impiden huir , los que quedaron en la tienda salen y entre 4 , en plena calle, en pleno día, en la acera, a la puerta de la tienda 24 horas, le propinan una paliza bestial por la que mi nieto estuvo 10 días en el hospital y un par de meses de recuperación porque le rompieron costillas, un brazo y el tobillo de un pie y múltiples contusiones internas, mi nieto no tenía ni idea de quien eran los agresores, se supone que lo hicieron para robarle el movil y el dinero que llevaba, pero todo fue grabado por la cámara de la tienda y los identificaron , uno de ellos tenía 20 años, otro 18 y los otros dos 15, al de 20 años le echaron una condena de 1 año y algún mes que no recuerdo, naturalmente no cumplió ni un día, ni tan siquiera un día en un calabozo de la policía, el de 18 años fue condenado a 6 meses de servicio social comunitario, no hizo ni un mísero día, los otros dos, menores de 15 años, fueron condenados a multa a pagar por los padres que, declarados insolvente no pagaron ni un € , pero ahí no quedó la historia, una vez mi nieto se medio recuperó y comenzó a salir a la calle , se encontró con las 4 hdp que, le asediaron y le amenazaron de muerte por haber denunciado la terrible agresión que sufrió, para hacer breve la historia , mi hija, madre de mi nieto, se cambió de casa, calle y barrio y mi nieto no pudo pisar más el barrio donde había nacido y crecido para evitar encontrarse con esos mal nacidos. De hecho esta historia la he contado en burbuja pero a saber donde estará."*

Me auto cito por las múltiples citaciones que hace @Bimmer de mí, sín lugar a dudas es un troll o tiene asperger o cualquier otra enfermedad mental. Ya te pongo en el ignore, me voy a quedar sola en este hilo, me importa una mierda, total lo que me interesa del ER está en los vídeos del canal de Santiago Royuela.

Se supone que este hilo está dedicado a denunciar las fechorías de Mena y sus cómplices comenzando por los politicos y jueces que han chupado del tema, pero oíga ni el mínmo comentario de los mil vídeos denunciando atrocidades en el ER , eso sí rocambolescas hipótesis sobre complicidad de Mena y los Royuelas sin pies ni cabeza, múltiple ninguneo del ER poniendo en duda todo hasta las intenciones de la denuncia , tochos y más tochos del pasado de hace 50-60 años de las víctimas que nada demuestran , ni nadie va a memorizar , ni importa un carajo que fue la víctima en el pasado, lo que importa es Mena, sus secuaces , su operativa, el pastón que han acumulado y donde ha ido ese pastizal y sobre todo que se haga justicia para que nadie vuelva a hacer algo así o parecido y si de alguien hay que dar biografía es de los que viven y han chupado de la trama Mena como ZP , ministros, jueces etc. debatir como dar a conocer el ER y tomar iniciativas, este hilo es una mierda supina.


Ahora además los papeles de Manglano , que como comienzan a ser más que gusto, disgusto de la progresía porque no ponen al monarca a parir del todo , pues ya comienzan a inventar diferentes teorías.

@renko es tu hilo , tu nos diste a conocer este tema, al menos a mí, después de desaparecer nos has regalado hace un par de días con los únicos posts que han valido la pena mirar , haz el favor y pásate por aquí y pon un poco de orden que por aquello de mantener el hilo nos tragamos los tochos de @javvi y la esquizofrenia de @ Bimmer y menos mal que me he quitado de encima al @Peritta de los cojones.


----------



## Sdenka (16 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Es correcto que centrarse en los hechos es lo importante pero bajo mi punto de vista es aún más importante tener en cuenta que nos faltan muchos hechos, o lo que es lo mismo, que nos falta otras versiones, o mejor dicho la otra versión, la de Mena.



Su versión es el silencio absoluto y dice el refrán que el que calla, otorga.



Bimmer dijo:


> Pero claro ahora Mena tiene una etiqueta de un psicópata sádico etc, y los Royuela de héroes salvadores que vienen a salvarnos del mal, y caemos en el error de asociar malo a uno y bueno al otro, cuando quizás los dos son del mismo bando.



Estamos de acuerdo en que en esta historia no hay angelitos, pero de ahí a que sean del mismo bando hay un trecho. Como te ha dicho Javvi, una teoría ha de estar basada en datos que la hagan creíble y yo tampoco veo en esa hipótesis unos criterios mínimos de verosimilitud.



Bimmer dijo:


> Dudo de los Royuela, no del ER, por lo que dudo de que los Royuela nos hayan mostrado todas las notas sobre Javier Royuela, y en general nos oculten notas que no les interesan mostrar



Desde el principio nos advirtieron cómo va el tema de la información, y el que avisa no es traidor. 



Spoiler



Santiago, video nº1 del 20 de julio de 2019:

_Primero me gustaría hacer hincapié en todo lo que son los servicios secretos de un país. En España tenemos al Centro Nacional de Inteligencia, la Comisaría General de Información del Cuerpo Nacional de Policía, a la Jefatura de Información de la Guardia Civil, al Centro de Inteligencia de las Fuerzas Armadas, el Centro de Inteligencia contra el Terrorismo y el Crimen Organizado.

Todos son servicios secretos y hay que entender que los servicios secretos se nutren de los servicios de información, que se dedican únicamente a recoger información para pasarlo a los servicios de inteligencia, que son quienes analizan los datos recogidos. Se suele trabajar en compartimentos estancos, en el sentido de que la información nunca debe ser compartida salvo desde la parte de arriba. Y por eso se llaman compartimentos estancos._





Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que duda de los Royuela?



Es evidente que hay incertidumbre Bimmer. Ellos mismos han repetido en varios videos que no pueden explicarlo todo. Pero que falten piezas del puzzle no cambia los graves hechos que conocemos.



Spoiler



Te recuerdo que es un hecho que Alberto presentó una querella ante el Tribunal Supremo en abril de 2006 denunciando la presunta comisión de varios delitos, como cohecho, prevaricación, tráfico de influencias y de drogas, incluidos 32 asesinatos, entre ellos el de su hijo Javier [1].

Que es también un hecho que en esa querella se presentaron unas periciales caligráficas que certifican que tanto las notas de las que se desprenden los delitos denunciados, como las notas de comparación, están escritas por las mismas personas [2]. Es también un hecho que una de esas notas de comparación es un borrador de la sentencia del caso Poch [3] y es otro hecho que el texto de ese borrador figura tal cual en las páginas 4 a 6, 9, 11 y 19 de dicha sentencia [4]. Borrador que Alberto afirma haber depositado en sobre cerrado ante notario antes de que la sentencia fuera notificada [5].

Es un hecho que el 9 de enero de 2007 el Tribunal Supremo dictó un auto acordando no admitir la querella a trámite por considerar que la Sala no era competente para juzgar al Fiscal Jefe del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña por haberse jubilado el 1 de diciembre de 2006 y haber perdido su condición de aforado [6] / [7]. Y es un hecho que en el citado auto, la Sala de lo Penal del Tribunal Supremo no declara qué Tribunal Ordinario considera competente, ni ordena remitir el expediente para que el caso sea juzgado.

Que el Tribunal Supremo tenga conocimiento de la posible comisión de todos esos delitos y sin más archive las actuaciones incumpliendo el artículo 51.2 de la Ley Orgánica del Poder Judicial que dice que “en la resolución en la que se declare la falta de competencia se expresará el órgano que se considere competente” [8], es en mi opinión lo suficientemente grave como para apoyar a los Royuela es su búsqueda de justicia. ¿En la tuya no?

[1] Querella de 2006
[2] Páginas 55, 56, 57, 171 y 172 de la querella de 2006
[3] Documento de comparación V3 de la pericial austríaca, páginas 750 a 757 de la querella de 2006.
[4] Se puede buscar fácilmente con los datos publicados en la prensa (Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña, Sala de lo Civil y Penal) el 27 de marzo de 2003.
[5] Página 69 del Dossier de Investigación nº3
[6] Páginas 212 a 216 de la querella de 2006
[7] Consejo General del Poder Judicial: Buscador de contenidos
[8] https://www.boe.es/buscar/pdf/1985/BOE-A-1985-12666-consolidado.pdf


----------



## Bimmer (16 Oct 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Mira Bimmer , creo que esto en una conversación de besugos, te cuento mis experiencias con la Justicia estos últimos 4 años, si te contara la que tuve en 1990 , no lo creérias , no la voy a contar ni nunca lo haré porque solo su recuerdo me da pánico. Lo que tu denuncias de A. García yo lo viví con mi nieto, pero pedir al ER que lo denuncie es de alucine. ¿que coño tiene que ver el ER con lo que pasa en la calle?
> 
> *"Hace 4-5 años, mi nieto con 15 años se encontraba en una tienda de esas de 24 horas sobre las 16 horas, dos adolescentes se acercan a él y le propinan unos puñetazos, mi nieto consigue zafarse y sale huyendo de la tienda, pero en la salida hay dos jóvenes que le paran e impiden huir , los que quedaron en la tienda salen y entre 4 , en plena calle, en pleno día, en la acera, a la puerta de la tienda 24 horas, le propinan una paliza bestial por la que mi nieto estuvo 10 días en el hospital y un par de meses de recuperación porque le rompieron costillas, un brazo y el tobillo de un pie y múltiples contusiones internas, mi nieto no tenía ni idea de quien eran los agresores, se supone que lo hicieron para robarle el movil y el dinero que llevaba, pero todo fue grabado por la cámara de la tienda y los identificaron , uno de ellos tenía 20 años, otro 18 y los otros dos 15, al de 20 años le echaron una condena de 1 año y algún mes que no recuerdo, naturalmente no cumplió ni un día, ni tan siquiera un día en un calabozo de la policía, el de 18 años fue condenado a 6 meses de servicio social comunitario, no hizo ni un mísero día, los otros dos, menores de 15 años, fueron condenados a multa a pagar por los padres que, declarados insolvente no pagaron ni un € , pero ahí no quedó la historia, una vez mi nieto se medio recuperó y comenzó a salir a la calle , se encontró con las 4 hdp que, le asediaron y le amenazaron de muerte por haber denunciado la terrible agresión que sufrió, para hacer breve la historia , mi hija, madre de mi nieto, se cambió de casa, calle y barrio y mi nieto no pudo pisar más el barrio donde había nacido y crecido para evitar encontrarse con esos mal nacidos. De hecho esta historia la he contado en burbuja pero a saber donde estará."*
> 
> ...




Normal que menosprecie el caso de Antonio García si el de su nieto no lo ha luchado hasta el último aliento, tendrá las iniciales de esos agresores y la ciudad, si me las dices tienes sus redes sociales y fotos de las caras publicadas en este hilo, si no sabe las iniciales de esos mierdas pregunte a su hija y que le diga, por supuesto que el caso de su nieto tiene relación con el ER porque hay corrupción judicial de por medio, y dices que no tiene relación, a ver si vas a ser tú el troll, "abuela".



Unas dudas que tengo. 


¿Qué hay sobre la ley de protección de datos y la protección desmesurada a los criminales? ¿Por qué esa discapacidad racional y puede que intelectual de los miembros de las FCSE por permitir semejante anormalidad?


He cogido al azar un caso poniendo en google el término "paliza" y por ejemplo sale este : 










Brutal paliza en Oviedo a un conocido abogado por parte de un maltratador







www.elperiodico.com






Ni nombre y apellidos del criminal, ni la cara, y esto está normalizado, pero luego tenemos un caso en el que claramente los acusados son inocentes como el de la manada de San Fermínes y sabemos de ellos hasta el número de calcetines que usan.


Por ejemplo en el caso de Antonio García, de los criminales que le agredieron y dejaron inválido de por vida arruinandole la vida tanto a él como a su familia, solo se sabían las iniciales gracias a algún periódico, porque otros lo tapaban, yo he sido el único en todo el mundo que ha publicado en internet sus nombres apellidos y lo más importante : sus caras.



@javvi Esa protección a los criminales es lo que afirma que lo de Mena está en todas las ciudades de España, y a nivel mundial, y los Royuela no han mencionado esto y encima no han publicado las caras de los guardias civiles y sicarios que asesinaron a Javier Royuela. ¿Por qué?



Lo mío no son solo teorías y posibilidades, también son hechos, cuando se omite información de algo se convierte en una prueba.


¿Por qué Alberto y Santiago Royuela no publicaron en youtube las caras de los que asesinaron a Javier Royuela? ¿Por qué no hablaron del supuesto Rafael García Ruiz cuando salió en su grupo de Facebook, ya sea desmintiendo que sea él, afirmando que es él o diciendo que lo investigarán?


----------



## Bimmer (16 Oct 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Su versión es el silencio absoluto y dice el refrán que el que calla, otorga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices pero no mencionas lo importante y que es un dato que usted mismo ha compartido : Royuela dió clases de vigilancia y terrorismo a hombres de Ruiz.


Aquí ya tenemos una relación entre Royuela y Ruiz.


----------



## Sdenka (16 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices pero no mencionas lo importante y que es un dato que usted mismo ha compartido : Royuela dió clases de vigilancia y terrorismo a hombres de Ruiz.
> 
> 
> Aquí ya tenemos una relación entre Royuela y Ruiz.




Lo menciono todo Bimmer. La diferencia es que a ti te parece más importante esa conexión que los hechos que he relatado. Comprendo la intriga que te genera el tema, pero siguiendo el consejo que tú mismo escribiste en el hilo hace un tiempo, prefiero centrarme en lo que nos une, no en lo que nos divide. Y para zanjar el tema te diré que me alegra que estemos de acuerdo en unos mínimos que hasta para el más descreído son evidentes: Se han puesto en conocimiento del Tribunal Supremo unas pruebas de las que se desprenden delitos muy graves y no se ha hecho justicia.


----------



## Peritta (16 Oct 2021)

Ahí, on-line. LLevan media hora.



_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (16 Oct 2021)

* #ENVIVO| MUNDO AL ROJO,BOMBA Denuncian a MENA por SOBORNAR a MARGARITA ROBLES para PREVARICAR*



minuto 43


----------



## Uritorco (17 Oct 2021)

El directo de una hora de hoy.


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 Oct 2021)

Quien de vosotros es el troll que trollea el chat de Royuela? Tiene menos gracia que un poster de ZP


----------



## javvi (17 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Eso ya no son teorías, son hechos, ahí dijo Royuela que ha formado a gente que se dedica a asesinar a gente por encargo a órdenes de Ruiz, lo que no sabemos es si cuando les formó fue para asesinar a gente por encargo o no pero lo que importa y el hecho es que Royuela dió clases a los hombres de Ruiz.





Bimmer dijo:


> Eso ya no son teorías, son hechos, ahí dijo Royuela que* ha formado a gente que se dedica a asesinar a gente por encargo a órdenes de Ruiz*, lo que no sabemos es si cuando les formó fue para asesinar a gente por encargo o no pero lo que importa y el hecho es que *Royuela dió clases a los hombres de Ruiz.*



¿De verdad crees que Alberto Royuela dice lo que pones tú más abajo? Eso es pura invención tuya. Nada de hechos. De lo que dice Royuela a lo que concluyes tú hay un salto abismal. Caso claro de lo que se llama Lecho de Procusto. Yo tengo que conseguir que los hechos encajen en mi teoría, y si los hechos no encajan peor para ellos, ya me encargo yo de retorcerlos todo lo que haga falta. ¿De dónde sacas que Royuela dio clases a los hombres de Ruiz? Es evidente que Royuela dice que daba clases de defensa: puede ser un acto terrorista, que te pongan una bomba en los bajos del coche, o en tu casa, saber cómo desactivar esa bomba. O que vas conduciendo y te llega un coche por la izquierda, y otro por la derecha, saber cómo darles esquinazo. 

Y aunque Royuela fuera un terrorista que va poniendo bombas y matando a gente inocente, ¿Tú crees que lo iría contando en sus vídeos tan pancho? ¿no lo ocultaría? No tiene ni pies ni cabeza.


----------



## javvi (17 Oct 2021)

*LA SIEMPRE OPORTUNA ETA Y LA ILUSTRE DEGENERACIÓN. *

En cualquier caso, y me remito al poste anterior, hay algo interesante en las notas de ese vídeo. Mena se quiere cargar a Royuela como sea, es la persona que más insomnio le produce. Baraja varias posibilidades, una de ellas es:

_En último extremo, un tiro en la nuca y lo hacemos pasar por una ejecución etarra. El chatarrero tiene tantos enemigos que podría sucederle cualquier cosa. Pero mejor que parezca casual._​​__

Esto encaja mucho mejor con lo que dice Royuela de terrorismo. No se trata de poner bombas, se trata de que no te las pongan a ti. O si te las ponen, conseguir detectarlas y neutralizarlas: defensa personal.

Porque lo que dicen las notas es que una posibilidad para eliminar a Royuela es ejecutarlo y cargarle el muerto a ETA, con perdón.

Si Mena dice esto con total naturalidad, lo más probable es que eso se haya hecho más de una vez. Casi la pregunta es: ¿cuántas etas hay? ¿ETA de qué está compuesta? ¿hay infiltrados? ¿qué hay más en ETA: infiltrados, o tontos útiles convertidos en fanáticos asesinos?

Unas páginas atrás, Bimmer mencionó _La ilustre Degeneración, _la novela mutilada de la *Duquesa Roja,* alias Doña Luisa Isabel Álvarez de Toledo y Maura, duquesa de Medina Sidonia.







Las categorías de la literatura de ficción y de no-ficción son muy poco de fiar. Muchas veces en la categoría de no-ficción, como en el género biográfico, auto o hétero, te meten ficción, o sea trolas, por un tubo. Tenemos el caso de Javier Cercas, que escribió un libro sobre *Enric Marco*, el hombre que había convertido su vida en una completa ficción:



javvi dijo:


> *CASO 146. JAIME ÁLVAREZ NAVARRO. SUPERVIVIENTE DE MAUTHAUSEN, PERO NO DE LA BANDA DE MENA. SUSTITUTO DE ENRIC MARCO, EL IMPOSTOR.*
> 
> Consta como acuerdo familiar. Como en otros casos, sospechamos que pueda haber algo más que un pacto con la familia.
> Nacido en Barcelona el 24/3/21 y fallecido en la misma el 12/4/06. Sus padres Bernandino y Petra eran conquenses. Murieron ambos muy pronto y Jaime se crío en Barcelona con una tía. A los 17 años se afilió a la CNT.
> ...



El propio Javier Cercas escribió otro libro: _Anatomía de un instante, _que con la excusa de que es una novela de no-ficción, se saca de la manga una versión del 23F, sin ninguna nota a pie de página, en la que desmiente a Jesús Palacios, al que cita una sola vez en el prólogo, quien afirma que El Campechano estaba involucrado en el golpe, y que como periodista de investigación, sí está obligado a fundamentar su tesis con referencias o, notas de pie de página con toda la documentación posible. Es decir, que Javier Cercas: buen novelista, es tan impostor, o más, que su biografiado Enric Marco.

Por el otro lado, se podría decir lo mismo de la ficción: que ciertas novelas, de ficción sólo tienen los nombres propios, los lugares y algunos detalles para despistar. A veces, un mínimo de ficción es necesario para no acabar en los tribunales, o algo peor, como es el primer caso de la relación de los 800: *César Rodríguez Aguilera. *La nota de Mena dice:

_Me entero de que César Rodríguez Aguilera, el que fuera presidente de la Audiencia, está ultimando unas memorias para una conocida editorial. en que tanto a mí como a Villarejo nos deja como a unos mierdas en temas como Banca Catalana, Xarxacultural, Enciclopedia o el magistrado lavernia entre otros. _​​_Procede su eliminación física (sabes que vive a caballo entre Barcelona y Llofriu) y hazte de paso con algunos cuadros de valor que tiene._​​_Es urgente, no quiero fallos, ok!_​​_


http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/1-100-2.pdf


_
Hay unos hilos muy interesantes, aquí en Burbuja y en otros lados, sobre la novela de la duquesa, del tipo quién es quién: éste es Mario Conde, éste otro es Santiago Carrillo,
éste está claro: el Campechano, ésta es Pitita Ridruejo, y éste: Cassinello, o Calderón, o Manglano.

El argumento de la novela no es otro que el proceso de putrefacción que supuso el R-78. Esa democracia que dicen que nos hemos dado. La corrupción, de arriba abajo, va fagocitando a las instituciones hasta pudrirlas totalmente. Al final: los pactos inquebrantables de las élites firmados con sangre inocente, con los nombres cambiados no podemos evitar el recuerdo de Miriam, Toñi y Desiré: las niñas de* Alcácer. *El* Marqués de Sade* redivivo.

Recordemos el caso 369, el de Ramón Moix Messeger, el famoso escritor conocido como *Terenci Moix*, uno de los más light del ER. En un directo de Santiago con su ex novio, dijo éste que le dejó porque el escritor quería entrar en el juego sadomasoquista que a él no le apetecía nada. Con lo que Terenci Moix tenía que dar rienda suelta a esas tendencias con chaperos.

El caso es que en la novela de la duquesa, al final (y siento destriparla, o como se dice ahora: un spoiler) después del ritual de turno en el centro de Madrid (¿Palacio de Linares? ¿el que compró el empresario *Emiliano Revilla* (el de los chorizos, no el de las anchoas), que le secuestró ETA, y que luego tuvo que vender el palacio por cuatro perras?), los que tienen que deshacerse de los cadáveres, que van a transportar en una furgoneta, tienen la mala suerte de que les paran unos policías indiscretos y honrados. Pétula (peteta, poteta, putita, pitita) lo ve todo desde la ventana y rápidamente se ponen en marcha los mecanismos de defensa de la Ilustre Degeneración:

_El cabo y el número Núñez saltaron a la calzada. La furgoneta se detuvo. - ¡Documentación!. La comisario y el sargento se acercaron. Landrú vociferaba. Pétula comprendió que se estaba produciendo lo que no estaba programado: - ¡Señora!. ¡Policía!. Los han parado. Pegando el ojo a la cerradura de la verja, Pétula constató que no metía. Se precipitó al teléfono. - ¡Braulio!. ¡Los están deteniendo!. - ¿Donde?. - Aquí delante. Con la carga. Braulio colgó. El tiempo adquirió todo su valor. El sargento repasó la documentación. Autentica y en regla, aunque la matrícula era falsa. Junto a la carta de circulación, había una tarjeta de Cesar Miranda. - ¿Y esto? - Un cliente - el chofer habló con displicencia. Como si el personaje no tuviese importancia. O lo conociese de toda la vida. Por primera vez el nombre no tuvo efecto mágico. En lugar de mandarles seguir, María Ramos ordenó. - ¡Abre detrás! _​
_ - Pero... - ¡Te ha dicho que abras! - repitió el sargento. El chofer le miró a los ojos, intentando hacerle comprender que insistir era peligroso. Pétula seguía la escena agazapada tras la verja. Le temblaron las piernas. El chofer tiró del cierre. Fingió que no cedía. - Esto se ha enganchaó. - ¡Abre o abrimos! Dos motos desembocaron por la izquierda. Trepidaron las ametralladoras. La comisario Ramos, el sargento Pérez, Nuñez, el chófer y un curioso, murieron en el acto. El ayudante y el cabo, al llegar al hospital. El coche patrulla llegó inmediatamente. La zona quedó acordonada. _​​_ El atentado en el centro de Madrid, conmocionó al país. Y la gente se preguntó como pudieron escapar los siniestros motoristas, estando tan cerca la policía. Y no obtuvo respuesta. Siguió oleada de detenciones en el norte. Relacionadas con el terrorismo. Agitadores confesos el conductor y su ayudante, se dijo que la camioneta iba llena de explosivos. Los muertos recibieron la cruz al mérito policial, a título póstumo. El ministro que prendió la condecoración en las banderas, no ignoraba con cuanta razón la merecían. El esposo y el hijo de María Ramos, disfrutaron reputación de huraños, antipáticos y poco colaboradores. _​​​_


http://www.papelesdesociedad.info/IMG/pdf/la-ilustre-degeneracion.pdf


_


----------



## javvi (18 Oct 2021)

*CASO 70. JOAN CODINA TORRES. UN SOCIALISTA EN EL EXPEDIENTE.*

Joan Codina Torres (1927, 1999) fue un histórico del PSC y la UGT, a la que se afilió en 1976. Fue consejero de trabajo en el primer gobierno autónomo de Josep Tarradellas. Se afilia al PSC cuando se funda en 1978. En 1986 es elegido Senador. Ya estaba retirado de la primera línea de la política. Fallece el 13 de diciembre de 1999. La familia presenta denuncia el 16 de febrero del 2000. Los colaboradores de Mena consiguen neutralizar la denuncia. 









Joan Codina i Torres - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org







http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/1-100-2.pdf


----------



## Uritorco (18 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Unas páginas atrás, Bimmer mencionó _La ilustre Degeneración, _la novela mutilada de la *Duquesa Roja,* alias Doña Luisa Isabel Álvarez de Toledo y Maura, duquesa de Medina Sidonia.



Los hijos de la duquesa roja, los Alvarez de Toledo, son primos de los Ramírez de Haro, uno de ellos casado con doña Esperanza Aguirre, y el otro, con Dafna Mazin Mor, hija del financiero judío Max Mazin Brodowka, uno de los fundadores de la CEOE y en su momento presidente de la logia B'nai B'rith. Los Ramírez de Haro son criptojudíos, igual que la parentela de la duquesa roja, cuyo último apellido es Maura, pues es sobrina nieta del procer de origen chueta Antonio Maura Montaner, masón para más señas (foto). Como complemento, señalar que un primo de la duquesa roja, Jaime Pérez-Maura Herrera, contrajo matrimonio en 1961 con Elena García Botín, sobrina del banquero Emilio Botín, al parecer, de origen converso también, según se desprende de las diversas declaraciones (entre otras) de su primo, el celebrado escritor Alvaro Pombo, que dice ser rabino. Su fisonomía desde luego no desmiente sus declaraciones.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Oct 2021)

El vídeo de hoy.


----------



## javvi (19 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Los hijos de la duquesa roja, los Alvarez de Toledo, son primos de los Ramírez de Haro, uno de ellos casado con doña Esperanza Aguirre, y el otro, con Dafna Mazin Mor, hija del financiero judío Max Mazin Brodowka, uno de los fundadores de la CEOE y en su momento presidente de la logia B'nai B'rith. Los Ramírez de Haro son criptojudíos, igual que la parentela de la duquesa roja, cuyo último apellido es Maura, pues es sobrina nieta del procer de origen chueta Antonio Maura Montaner, masón para más señas (foto). Como complemento, señalar que un primo de la duquesa roja, Jaime Pérez-Maura Herrera, contrajo matrimonio en 1961 con Elena García Botín, sobrina del banquero Emilio Botín, al parecer, de origen converso también, según se desprende de las diversas declaraciones (entre otras) de su primo, el celebrado escritor Alvaro Pombo, que dice ser rabino. Su fisonomía desde luego no desmiente sus declaraciones.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 811361




Sí, son abundantes los descendientes del chueta Maura en la política, las fortunas, la cultura, y el espectáculo. Ya cité el otro día a Ramón Pérez Maura, que fue director adjunto del ABC y ahora arremete contra ellos negando toda veracidad a los papeles de Manglano.

Se podria añadir al director de cine Jaime Chávarri, a la actriz Carmen Maura, al presunto superviviente de campo de prisioneros nazi, kapo según algunos, Jorge Semprún Maura, y alguno más.

Leoncio Alonso, el primogénito de la Duquesa Roja, que heredó el título, en un acto solemne, pidió perdón a los judíos de Gibraltar por la expulsión de los judíos de España.

_El Instituto Cervantes albergó ayer un solemne e histórico acto por el que el duque de Medina Sidonia pidió perdón públicamente a la Comunidad Sefardí de Gibraltar por la expulsión de los españoles de religión judía en el Siglo XV. "En mi nombre y en el de mi familia pido perdón públicamente y que sirva de desagravio de unos hechos de los que me avergüenzo", dijo Alonso González de Gregorio y Álvarez de Toledo, que suscitó un sonoro aplauso en la sala.

El acto comenzó pasadas las 19:00 horas y a él asistió una nutrida representación de la comunidad judía local, entre los que se encontraba el ex ministro gibraltareño, ex embajador y vicepresidente de la Comunidad Judía de Jerusalem, Solomon Seruya, el ex alcalde del Peñón, Salomon Levy, y el historiador Sam Benady, conocedor de los hechos acontecidos en el Siglo XV. También estuvo en el acto el delegado especial del Ministerio de Exteriores para el Campo de Gibraltar, Julio Montesinos, y otras personas llegadas desde el otro lado de la Verja.

aseguró que los hechos ocurridos entre 1474 y 1476 le avergonzaban por su condición de cristiano independiente, porque su propia sangre por parte de madre es de descendientes de judíos y por vergüenza moral. "Por eso estoy aquí, no es retórico, lo siento verdaderamente", aseguró el duque, que esbozó el contexto histórico que rodeó aquel hecho.

A continuación, el duque de Medina Sidonia entregó a Benady un documento de perdón en un pergamino en español y hebreo diseñado por el artista linense Víctor Quintanilla -quien también intervino en el acto- con la participación del calígrafo sefardí Benjamín Hassan._









La ilustre degeneración. De Toledos, Mauras y Caros.


Crimen de Alcasser, Alcacer, Antonio Angles, Miriam, Toñi, Desirée, Miguel Ricart, bandera falsa, conspiracion, Nozick, sionismo, crisis




lawebdelassombras.blogspot.com


----------



## javvi (19 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El vídeo de hoy.



En esa guerra entre socialistas y convergentes tenemos un caso, el 128, de Robert Ramírez Balcells,(1942,1998) miembro fundador de Convergencia Democrática de Cataluña. Fue consejero de la Corporación Metropolitana de Barcelona, y posteriormente, jefe de gabinete de la Consejería de Obras Públicas de la Generalidad de Cataluña. Diputado del Parlamento de Cataluña en las elecciones de 1984, por Convergencia y Unión.

Las notas no aclaran nada del motivo de su liquidación. La familia pone denuncia. Fallece, o le fallecen, el 4 de abril del 98, la denuncia se presenta el 11 de mayo. Guillem Vidal, _presidente del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña_ y miembro fundador de la asociación _Jueces para la Democracia, _se encarga de neutralizar la denuncia.








Robert Ramírez i Balcells - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org







http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/101-200-1.pdf


----------



## javvi (19 Oct 2021)

*EL TEMA DE LOS PUJOL, NO DEL TODO HONRADOS, LAS CONEXIONES HEBREAS Y UNA LARGA LISTA DE ILUSTES DEGENERADOS QUE EVADEN IMPUESTOS EN EL PARAÍSO HELVÉTICO, VIENE DE MUY ATRÁS.*



javvi dijo:


> *EL B.O.E. DEL 9 DE MARZO DE 1959, FLORENCIO PUJOL, SU SOCIO HEBREO Y ALGUNAS CONEXIONES CON EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA.*
> 
> Santiago Royuela, en uno de sus últimos videos, leía las notas en las que Mena da la orden de espiar a Jordi Pujol Ferrusola, el conocido coleccionista de Ferraris. La habilidad de la familia Pujol para los negocios y para tener roces con la justicia viene de generaciones. Su abuelo Florencio Pujol i Brugat ya tuvo sus propias aventuras con los negocios de alto riesgo. Empezó a hacerse rico con el estraperlo, compró la banca Dorta de Olot. Se hizo socio de *Moisés David Tennenbaum*, un judío polaco, tratante de diamantes, que llegó a España en los años cincuenta. Entraban y salían de Tánger donde especulaban con las divisas. Hasta que les pillaron, el contacto con la banca suiza *Georges Laurent Rivara* llevaba una libreta con más de mil nombres de la más alta sociedad involucrados en la fuga de divisas. Por orden de Franco se publicó en el B.O.E. del 9 de marzo de 1959 los nombres de todos los que tenían que pagar multas por el delito. Algunas llegaban hasta a los dos millones de pts de la época. Había españoles, extranjeros y apátridas.
> 
> ...





javvi dijo:


> *OTROS ILUSTES DEGENERADOS DE LA LISTA DE FLORENCIO PUJOL APARECIDOS EN EL B.O.E DEL 9 DE MARZO DE 10
> 
> Fernanda Cabeza de Vaca. *Aristócrata descendiente de Álvar Núñez de Cabeza de Vaca, el conquistador español que exploró La Florida, Tejas, el Golfo de California y en su segundo viaje remontó el curso del río Paraguay y descubrió las cataratas de Iguazú.
> *Ernesto Giménez Caballero. *Este quijotesco falangista no resultó ser tan trigo limpio. En el momento del escándalo se encontraba en Paraguay trabajando en la embajada española. En plena Segunda Guerra Mundial viajó hasta Alemania con un proyecto de crear una nueva dinastía hispano-germana, casando a Pilar Primo de Rivera con Hitler. pero Magda Goebbels le disuadió, confesándole que el Fuhrer había recibido un balazo en sus genitales durante la Primera Guerra Mundial. lo que le impedía la procreación.
> ...


----------



## Peritta (19 Oct 2021)

*OTROS ILUSTES DEGENERADOS DE LA LISTA DE FLORENCIO PUJOL APARECIDOS EN EL B.O.E DEL 9 DE MARZO DE 10*

*Fernanda Cabeza de Vaca. *Aristócrata descendiente de Álvar Núñez de Cabeza de Vaca, el conquistador español que exploró La Florida, Tejas, el Golfo de California y en su segundo viaje remontó el curso del río Paraguay y descubrió las cataratas de Iguazú.
*Ernesto Giménez Caballero. *Este quijotesco falangista no resultó ser tan trigo limpio. En el momento del escándalo se encontraba en Paraguay trabajando en la embajada española. En plena Segunda Guerra Mundial viajó hasta Alemania con un proyecto de crear una nueva dinastía hispano-germana, casando a Pilar Primo de Rivera con Hitler. pero Magda Goebbels le disuadió, confesándole que el Fuhrer había recibido un balazo en sus genitales durante la Primera Guerra Mundial. lo que le impedía la procreación.
*Calos Botín Polanco. *Emparentado con....

Joder con la leyenda negra, con razón la esparcen con tanta insistencia.
Para ocultar la suya que es mucho más negra-_negrisma,_ y además no es leyenda sino historia.
¿Ahora va a resultar que era don Adolfo y no Franco quien sólo tenía un huevo y tal?. ¿Está éso contrastado?. Por que es la primera noticia que tengo. El que nuestros nazis de plantilla no hayan aireado el asunto lo puedo entender, pero el que los rojeras se lo callen

no.

Luego aunque no la eche en saco roto, voy a poner en duda la confesión que Magda Goebbels le hizo a tan quijotesco falangista. Mayormente por que estas cosas no se cuentan a extraños así como así.

En época del General Bajito el malo de las películas solía ser el aristócrata don @javvi, y Jaime de Mora y Aragón hizo ese papel más de una vez. En aquellas películas del Paco Martinez Soria el bueno solía ser el self-made-man (antaño también había anglicismos pero se pronunciaban en español aunque escribíamos güisqui, mal que les pesara a los escoceses), el burgués que se había hecho a sí mismo con esfuerzo, trabajo y talento. Es más, solía quedar mejor el viejo rojeras del barrio, con el que compartía tute y vino antes de enriquecerse, que el aristócrata estirado.



Joer, me enrollo como las persianas. Usté dispense don @javvi. Lo que yo quería decir es que es lógico que aparezcan aristócratas -y narizotas, que parece que les tiene usté algo de inquina aunque no es el único- ya que son los que tienen pasta gansa y a los que se les puede robar más.
Además cuando mueren se producen muchos desajustes y movimientos de dineros y propiedades

para alegría de comisionistas.

Hombre, también suelen ser un pozo de información gracias a sus muchos contactos ya que las élites alternan entre ellos y a que Espain, gracias a Dios, es un Bendito País de Porteras. A ver si no cómo es que la Marquesa Roja pudo escribir esa novela (que aún no he leído).

Total que puede que a alguno de estos aristócratas le apiolen por que supiera demasiado o fuera un bocazas -al fin y al cabo el tratante de armas ése (se me van los nombres coño. Kashogui joder) alternaría con ellos y a todos nos gusta fardar y presumir- y _le dieran piso_ para que su cháchara no llegara a según qué oídos. En lugar de cargárselo por obtener un beneficio económico.

Al hermano del Alfonso Guerra y al juez ése que quiere escribir sus memorias se los cargan por éso, sin obtener un pecunio inmediato, que ésos son encargos del partido -o de determinados compañeros, que hasta en los partidos, como en la granja de Orwell hay unos que son más partidarios -o más camaradas- que otros.

Vamos, que si el Simancas encarga cargarse a su suegra, lo más probable es que Mena no le hubiera hecho ni puto caso.

Ruiz o alguno de sus subalternos... no sé.

Muchos de estos aristócratas o segundones estarán presidiendo patronatos y fundaciones y dirigiendo sociedades, puede que sin ánimo de lucro pero con un patrimonio muy grande, y si desaparecen pueden colocar a sus peones o sus masones en su lugar.
Este, creo yo, debe de ser el móvil más frecuente para cargarse a tanto aristócrata.

Lo que pienso es que los que encarga el partido la mitad se los dejarían a deber o se los pagan a plazos o con pases per-nocta y rebajas en el servicio, que ya sabemos cómo de rácanos y agarrraos de tres erres son los partidos políticos.


PD.- Metamafia no: *funcimafia.*

Anotación al margen.-
Sí, ya sé que se sale del expediente Royuela. Pero los que conozcáis el tema de las fosas puede que le veáis la relación:



____________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Oct 2021)

El vídeo de hoy. Nuevamente el ex ministro socialista Bermejo.


----------



## Peritta (20 Oct 2021)

Joer, qué Paco todo. Le da al botón de cerrar micrófono y los últimos dos minutos no se le oye.
Es evidente que los vídeos van sin edición. Sí, muy Paco pero también muy auténtico.

Éso es lo que a mí me desarma cuando quiero tomar el papel de abogado del diablo, ... o hacer como que no me he comido la pastilla roja.


*15-Febrero-2008*
*PARA QUE VEAN QUE ESTAMOS EN MANOS DE NIÑOS CHICOS*

Pues como el Ministro de Justicia y Ropón Máximo de nuestra judicatura no se vaya a vivir a Barcelona o a sitios así, donde la gente no se entera de la misa la media porque no sabemos a lo que se dedicarán por allí los periodistas de raza, si es que les queda alguno, lo que es por Los Madriles (El Foro) no v





​a a pasar desapercibido ni aunque se esconda. Que aquí, aún sin tener Internet ni teléfono celular donde recibir y pasar mensajittos -pássalo, pássalo-, nos enteramos de todo on-line que quieras que no, porque Madrid más que ser un patio de vecindad es una puñetera corrala.

No voy a decir que el diezmo de 240.000 euros son 24.000, porque ésa es una unidad de medida más bien medieval o eclesial y algo arcaica, que hoy en día solo el IVA es ya del 16% (diezmo y medio), sin contar treses porciento u otras mordidas y mermes. Además, bastante me importará a mi saber cuál es la empresa que han _subcontratao_ para hacer éstas obras, que también las empresas tienen que vivir, qué caramba, y no siempre topa uno con el consabido y tópico

choyo espanyol.

No señor. Lo que me ha impulsado a mi a coger el teclado y echarles a ustedes estas breves parrafadas ha sido llamarles la atención al respecto del infantil comportamiento de niño chico (de los odiosos) que ha mostrado nuestro Ministro de Justicia, que cuando le han pillao gastándose el bacalao, tiempo le ha faltao

para ir y echarle la culpa a otro.

-Ná,que el piso está mu descacharrao y falta le hacía.

Ya. 240.000 euros de reforma. Ni que se hubieran llevado hasta las tuberías.

Bueno, en éste caso otra, la de Vivienda que era quien tenía en usufructo el disfrute del piso a remodelar, que jura en seis o siete liturgias que ella no ha dejado manchas por el suelo ni desconchones por las paredes, ni el parqué levantao como para gastarse tal morterada de dinero, y que por allí se pasaba una escobita y una fregona todos los días. ¡Vaya!.

Vamos, que una cosa es escaquearse, echar balones fuera, o mirar al techo silbando anodinas cancioncitas suecas haciéndose el tonto, y otra muy distinta es ir de acusica Barrabás y echárle la culpa a los demás sin que éstos tengan maldita culpa de ná.
Total que uno acaba entendiendo por qué es tan común éso de que paguen justos por pecadores. Que lo estamos viendo un día sí y otro también.

No te digo más Nicolás: Ministro de justicia.

Ya ves tú.


Sí, luego le pillaron en una cacería de ciervos con don Baltasar, el JAG que era un policía mu poderoso en la época y con otro capitoste -no sé si compinche- que ahora no me acuerdo. No pongo fotos por que deben de estar quitándolas de la red (igual que hay empresas que cobran por posicionar arriba, también deben de posicionar para abajo si el cliente paga) y no hay cristiano que las encuentre. Pero también le pescaron otra vez cazando a lo furtivo fuera de coto o no sé qué.

Pero es que entonces la Greta Thumberg debía de tener 6 años.

-Yo también te quiero -le dijo como en un desplante de verdulería a uno de la PP en el parlamento. También fue comentado éso. Vaya, que yo le llamaba Mariano Yotambiéntequiero Bermejo y por ahí le habré dedicado algún otro texto que se habrá perdido en uno de mis colapsos informáticos.

Ahora que me acuerdo. Estuvo disfrutando del usufructo de aquél pisito incluso años después de haber dejado de ser ministro de justicia, que salió al candelero cuando las cacerías.

Y otra cosa que me acabo de acordar es que a mí me pareció entonces que Zapatero le nombró, así como con muchas prisas, para que controlara el juicio del 11-M. Cuando se acabó le cesaron y solo estuvo dos años pelones de Ministro de Justicia.

Excelentísimo según el protocolo.

Sí, éste era mu borde y mu antipático y caía mal.

Ingresó en marzo de 1974 en la Carrera Fiscal, en la que ha sido Abogado Fiscal de las Audiencias Provinciales de Santa Cruz de Tenerife y de Cáceres, Teniente Fiscal de la Audiencia Provincial de Segovia y Fiscal Jefe de la Audiencia Provincial de Segovia.
En septiembre de 1986 fue nombrado Asesor Ejecutivo del Ministro de Justicia.
Fiscal del Tribunal Supremo desde junio de 1989.
Fiscal Jefe del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de la Comunidad de Madrid desde julio de 1992 a julio de 2003, fecha en la que fue cesado y pasó a desempeñar el puesto de Fiscal en la Sección de Contencioso-Administrativo de la Fiscalía de Madrid.
En julio de 2004 fue nombrado Fiscal Jefe de Sala de la Sección Contencioso-Administrativo del Tribunal Supremo.
Entre abril de 2005 y febrero de 2006 presidió la Comisión de Estudio encargada de redactar el borrador de modificación del Estatuto Orgánico del Ministerio Fiscal.
Desde el 9 de febrero de 2007 es Ministro de Justicia.
Elegido Diputado al Congreso por Murcia en las Elecciones Generales del 9 de marzo de 2008.
Angelito.
Mena también anduvo por Canarias ¿no?.

Sí, pero entre 1964 y 1967.


No sabemos quiénes eran estas tres víctimas, ni a qué se dedicaban, ni la edad ni nada. Luego no podemos saber cuál era el movil de los crímenes. Bueno, el último parece que para no dejar cabos sueltos.
Lo malo es que habría que ir a pedir información al MOMO, ya que los registros civiles, por la cosa de la telepandemia están completamente colapsaítos del todo.


*Funcimafia, *hay que llamar a las cosas por su nombre y dejarse de eufemismos. Éso de "metamafia" suena como muy light y éstos hasta troceaban a sus víctimas coño.
______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Oct 2021)

se echan de menos resumens de 20 segundos

se pueden contar muchas cosas en 20 o 30 segundos


----------



## javvi (20 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Ahora va a resultar que era don Adolfo y no Franco quien sólo tenía un huevo y tal?. ¿Está éso contrastado?. Por que es la primera noticia que tengo. El que nuestros nazis de plantilla no hayan aireado el asunto lo puedo entender, pero el que los rojeras se lo callen
> 
> no.



En el poste que recupero del B.O.E. del 19 de marzo de 1959, está el enlace al B.O.E. de ese día. Copio y pego, con letra itálica, el encabezamiento, está justo debajo. No es que la Ilustre Degeneración fuese muy íntegra durante el Franquismo, y se corrompiese por arte de magia durante el R-78, como bien ilustra la Duquesa Roja. Es que el régimen de Franco reaccionaba, y le paró los pies a Florencio Pujol, y a su socio: el hebreo Tennebaum. Parece ser que fue decisión de Franco que se publicase en el B.O.E la lista de los nombres de los ilustres degenerados. Hubo multas de hasta dos millones de pts de la época. Se podría decir que esa cantidad, incluso en 1959, no era tanto para las grandes fortunas de España. Pero de lo que no se libraron fue del escarnio público. Se había puesto en marcha el Plan de Estabilización, la economía española estaba en un momento delicadísimo, la suma total de la trama de evasión de capitales era gigantesca. El régimen reaccionó, detuvo la sangría y salvó al país.

No se puede decir lo mismo del R-78/3 de abril. El hijo de Florencio, Jordi, en su propia comisión, por presunta corrupción, se permite el lujo de amenazar con tirar de la manta (o de la branca) como sigan presionándole. Y aquí no pasa nada: la sangría continúa y continúa.

En vez de ir ambas partes a la cárcel: socialistas y convergentes, llegan a un acuerdo y ambos se libran.



Peritta dijo:


> Luego aunque no la eche en saco roto, voy a poner en duda la confesión que Magda Goebbels le hizo a tan quijotesco falangista



El quijotesco falangista no era tan trigo limpio si está en el B.O.E. de ese día. Me imagino que lo ha visto, y lo dice por eso. A mí también me sorprendió verle en esa lista. Resultó no ser tan quijotesco.


Peritta dijo:


> En época del General Bajito el malo de las películas solía ser el aristócrata don @javvi, y Jaime de Mora y Aragón hizo ese papel más de una vez. En aquellas películas del Paco Martinez Soria el bueno solía ser el self-made-man



Jaime de Mora y Aragón era un ilustre degenerado de manual. En las películas siempre hacía de sí mismo. Aprovecho para recuperar más postes.



javvi dijo:


> *LA PELIGROSA FAMILIA DE LA REINA DE BÉLGICA
> 
> Fabiola Fernanda María de las Victorias Antonia Adelaida de Mora y Aragón *(1928, 2014) más conocida como *La Reina Fabiola de Bélgica* nació en el Palacio de Zurbano de Madrid. Sus padres eran *Los Marqueses de Casa Riera*. Fue la cuarta de siete hermanos. Son tantos los marquesados, condados, vizcondados y demás títulos nobiliarios que acumula esta familia que no los vamos a enumerar aquí.
> Sin embargo, lo que la hizo mundialmente famosa fue casarse con *El Rey Balduino de Bélgica. *La boda fue en 1960 en la Catedral de San Miguel de Bruselas y hicieron la luna de miel en Hornachuelos, provincia de Córdoba.
> ...






Peritta dijo:


> Usté dispense don @javvi. Lo que yo quería decir es que es lógico que aparezcan aristócratas -y narizotas, que parece que les tiene usté algo de inquina aunque no es el único- ya que son los que tienen pasta gansa y a los que se les puede robar más.



No es así, Don Peritta, no es que les tenga inquina. Si en el ER proliferasen los esquimales, los marcianos y los tártaros, hablaría de tártaros, marcianos y esquimales. Como no es el caso, y sí lo es de aristócratas y algunos narigudos, hablo de lo hay. Tampoco tengo especial fijación por los inventores de patentes, pero como usted sabe, no son precisamente escasos en el ER.


----------



## javvi (20 Oct 2021)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> se echan de menos resumens de 20 segundos
> 
> se pueden contar muchas cosas en 20 o 30 segundos



De acuerdo, ya tenemos un voluntario para hacer los resúmenes tan ansiados. No se demore mucho, Don @elgatochimpliflinguir, estamos en ascuas esperando su contribución en el arte de hacer resúmenes de menos de 20 o 30 segundos.


----------



## javvi (20 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El vídeo de hoy. Nuevamente el ex ministro socialista Bermejo.




Aquí hay alguno localizable. Cuando añaden el segundo apellido y es un tanto raro, se facilita bastante el trabajo.

* Vicente Gonzalez Umpierrez. *Según el Registro Mercantil de Las Palmas se dedicaba a:

_LA CONSTRUCCION, IMPLANTACION, DESARROLLO, GESTION Y EXPLOTACION DE MATADEROS INSULARES Y DEMAS INDUSTRIAS DEL RAMO, ASI COMO DE EXPLOTACIONES AGRICOLAS, FORESTALES Y GANADERAS, EN GRAN CANARIA. EL SACRIFICIO, FAENADO, R
CNAE:
1011 - Sacrificio ganado, preparación y conservación de carne e incubación de aves
Provincia y Municipio:
Palmas (las), LAS PALMAS DE GRAN CANARIA
Actividad Informa:
Sacrificio ganado, preparación y conservación de carne e incubación de aves_









Información sobre Jesus Vicente Gonzalez Umpierrez, de Palmas (las)


Consulte información sobre el administrador de empresa Jesus Vicente Gonzalez Umpierrez, de Palmas (las): datos de contacto, puesto que desempeña y mucho más.




administradores.eleconomista.es





En la segunda parte del vídeo, Santiago muestra en el B.O.E. la resolución del 30 de enero de 2004 de unos cursos de médicos forenses dirigidos por Mena.

Quizá, o presuntamente, como ustedes prefieran, esos cursos estuviesen coordinados con otros cursos, poco tiempo después, también para forenses, y poco antes del aciago 11 de marzo de 2004. Y siento si vuelven a salir los narigudos:



javvi dijo:


> *ARTÍCULO DEL PSIQUIATRA FRANCISCO FERRE NAVARRETE. : SALUD MENTAL Y ATENTADOS TERRORISTAS. *
> 
> _Sin embargo, seguíamos interesados institucionalmente en movilizar el interés de los profesionales en la atención a víctimas de catástrofes y casualmente, el día *5 de marzo de 2004,* sólo seis días antes del fatídico 11-M, habíamos tenido en el Colegio de Médicos de Madrid una reunión con psiquiatras de Israel, concretamente de *Tel-Aviv *que nos estuvieron instruyendo acerca del tipo de asistencia, del modelo que ellos habían utilizado, curiosamente, con atentados que en aquella época estaban básicamente delimitados a Oriente Medio y que, ahora, como podemos ver, ya es algo extendido, que eran los atenta-dos suicidas con grandes destrozos materiales y humanos._
> 
> http://www.uniovi.net/uied/publicaciones/i2/libro_terrorismo_y_salud_publica.pdf


----------



## Peritta (20 Oct 2021)

Yo es que soy vejete don @javvi y aunque dicen que la griffa machaca la memoria no con todo el mundo lo hace, que yo bien que me acuerdo de muchas cosas. Incluso de las que me gustaría olvidar. Puede que por ello, por la redención digo, siga yo asomándome y escribiendo por aquí.
Luego de cuando sacaron esta cancioncita también me acuerdo:



Lo que pasa es que no alterno yo con patricios y adinerados y no sé quién puñetas era el falangista quijotesco ése. Supongo que otro evasor de divisas (el petróleo se pagaba en dollars -que traían los turistas- y el evadir divisas estaba mu mal visto tanto por los rojeras como por los fachorros y tal vez por ello -y con buen tino- Franco les condenó al escarnio del BOE. Hoy día se llama escrache y se hace de una manera más grosera e incluso violenta) que pagaría a la red del padre de ex-Molt Honorapla don Jordi y su amigo narizotas que ya se me ha olvidado el nombre (la memoria inmediata es la primera que se pierde, luego como don Santi, yo también voy a encender un petardo a ver si me acuerdo. Sí, la griffa lo que da es pereza y no vea lo que me ha costado releer su posta para encontrar Tennebaum) por esconderle sus dineros en Suiza.


Hoy día igual, pero se llama "blanqueo de dinero" y lo persiguen los "americanos". Los del norte, por éso lo escribo entre comillas. WASP podemos decir para que se entienda, ya que en este foro le dan mucha importancia a éso de la raza o la etnia, ...o la tribu don @Uritorco.
Pero los gringos solo persiguen los blanqueos de su dinero, no los del nuestro y no nos van a ayudar -aunque estuviera Trump- si se les expone el expediente Royuela, como he leído a algún usuario más o menos optimista o infantil, o en los comentarios de algún vídeo del Arconte, que no sé.
Estamos solos.



Joer, si los de la DEA se callaron lo del asalto al cebo o contenedor de cocacína que tenían controlado, al darse de bruces con la fiscalía.

-Con la administración hemos topado Johnny.



Muchas gracias por el CSI hecho a la víctima principal del último vídeo. Y me ha sorprendido que se dedicara a los mataderos (de aves supongo, ya que en Canarias no hay mucho ganado vacuno) y a cosas de la industria alimentaria. 
Y como no le veo la relación voy a pensar que Villarejo lo manda matar por alguna vieja rencilla o inquina personal de cuando estuvo en Canarias, allá por el año de la tos. No sé, lo mismo don Vicente Umpierrez le levantaría alguna novia o algo en su juventud y no quisiera creer que es, justamente, la esposa que muere con él -bueno, morir no muere, más bien la matan (hay que tener cuidado con las palabras y decir mucho presuntamente y tal, al fin y al cabo es una especulación mía, que yo, como don @Bimmer, también soy mu peliculero)-. Pero el caso es que se cargan también al hermano y lo hacen con gente de Mena y no de Villarejo puede que para que nadie los relacione.

Y es que los masones éstos deben de ser todos mu recozíos y mu rencorosos.

Habría que mirar si estuvo acosado por la administración, o beneficiado y entonces la cosa no responde a la inquina personal y sí a negocios y asuntos turbios. Pero me da más miedo pasarme por un archivo y dejar mi nombre allí, que por un hospital a riesgo de que me "vacunen" al descuido.



¡Ah! y el Mena no dio esos cursos que salen en el BOE (muchas gracias por el CSI ése también), sino que dio un cursito de 12 horas. El que se lo pagaran mu bien es... un suponer.


_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (20 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> ¿De verdad crees que Alberto Royuela dice lo que pones tú más abajo? Eso es pura invención tuya. Nada de hechos. De lo que dice Royuela a lo que concluyes tú hay un salto abismal. Caso claro de lo que se llama Lecho de Procusto. Yo tengo que conseguir que los hechos encajen en mi teoría, y si los hechos no encajan peor para ellos, ya me encargo yo de retorcerlos todo lo que haga falta. ¿De dónde sacas que Royuela dio clases a los hombres de Ruiz? Es evidente que Royuela dice que daba clases de defensa: puede ser un acto terrorista, que te pongan una bomba en los bajos del coche, o en tu casa, saber cómo desactivar esa bomba. O que vas conduciendo y te llega un coche por la izquierda, y otro por la derecha, saber cómo darles esquinazo.
> 
> Y aunque Royuela fuera un terrorista que va poniendo bombas y matando a gente inocente, ¿Tú crees que lo iría contando en sus vídeos tan pancho? ¿no lo ocultaría? No tiene ni pies ni cabeza.




No hay salto abismal, Royuela es claro en lo que dice y yo también lo he sido por eso he especificado que no sé para qué les formó, con qué fin, pero lo que sí se sabe es que los sicarios de Ruiz han recibido clases de Royuela : 


@Sdenka Aportó esta conversación de una entrevista a Royuela : 


“Joder, Ruiz! Me tienes contento! A qué he de esperar? A que se muera de un infarto? Estás cansado de hacer trabajos de este tipo y con Royuela todo son pegas! Algún día me explicarás por qué. Pero cuando te digo que me quita el sueño, te estoy diciendo la verdad.”

_— Y aquí le preguntaría yo Don Alberto ¿por qué no se atreve Ruiz a matarle? ¿Qué le pasa a Ruiz que no se atreve con usted?

— *Hombre porque Ruiz conocía a personas que saben que yo les daba clases* sobre cuestiones terroristas, sobre cuestiones de vigilancia personal y todas las veces que *intentaron hacerme algo* pues les salió fallido, excepto cuando un día fui a tomar un café con leche y vi a un miembro de la cuadrilla de Ruiz._ 


Ruiz conoce a unos tipos que recibieron clases de Royuela y que intentaron "hacerle algo", intentaron asesinarle. 


Y yo dije : 


"Eso ya no son teorías, son hechos, ahí dijo Royuela que* ha formado a gente que se dedica a asesinar a gente por encargo a órdenes de Ruiz*, lo que no sabemos es si cuando les formó fue para asesinar a gente por encargo o no pero lo que importa y el hecho es que *Royuela dió clases a los hombres de Ruiz."*


No dije que haya formado a gente para asesinar, dije que ha formado a gente que se dedica a asesinar (a él le intentaron "hacer algo", le intentaron asesinar) a gente por encargo a órdenes de Ruiz. 




javvi dijo:


> ¿De dónde sacas que Royuela dio clases a los hombres de Ruiz?




"_*Ruiz conocía a personas que saben que yo les daba clases" "todas las veces que intentaron hacerme algo".*_


----------



## Bimmer (20 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Recordemos el caso 369, el de Ramón Moix Messeger, el famoso escritor conocido como *Terenci Moix*, uno de los más light del ER. En un directo de Santiago con su ex novio, dijo éste que le dejó porque el escritor quería entrar en el juego sadomasoquista que a él no le apetecía nada. Con lo que Terenci Moix tenía que dar rienda suelta a esas tendencias con chaperos.




La empresa esa tapadera de un colega de Mena, no sé si era la tal "tucacas sl" o era otra. ¿La recuerdas?

Dicha empresa tenía en el registro que se dedica a la venta de juguetes eróticos, puede guardar relación ese individuo con Terenci Moix.


Y hablando de sadomasoquismo y Mena, si recordáis os mencioné la relación entre un fiscal y un subastero que nombran en la serie "Billions".

Pues en esa misma serie, uno de los protagonistas es un fiscal de Nueva York que practica el sadomasoquismo, con su pareja y en clubs con terceras personas, la mujer le daba permiso para realizarlo con terceras personas.


Según esos documentos del patrimonio de Mena, lo de los 700 millones de euros, tiene muchas residencias en Estados Unidos, y en Nueva York, para muchos esto no significará nada, pero como dice @javvi en ese post, la ficción cuenta la realidad, y las biografías e historia cuentan mentiras.


Esa serie cuenta muchas verdades ocultas, entre ellas cosas de elusión fiscal, vacíos legales etc, ya me pareció curioso lo de la relación de un subastero con un fiscal con el amaño de subastas, pero eso del sadomasoquismo es aún más relevante, alguien como Mena encaja perfectamente en esa práctica, un ser perverso y psicópata, con propiedades en Nueva York, lo que se traduce en contactos y vida social en esa ciudad, a esto sumarle la tapadera de empresa de su colega en la que dicen vender juguetes eróticos y demás mierdas.










Santiago Mena, fiscal superior: «Las nuevas denuncias por la gestión sanitaria será difícil que prosperen»


El nuevo jefe del cuerpo de fiscales de Castilla y León reclama más medios para la protección de las víctimas de los delitos




www.elnortedecastilla.es





Es familiar de Mena?


----------



## Chiruja (20 Oct 2021)

Qué poquito se habla del expediente Royuela fuera de algunos foros como este y de unos cuantos canales alternativos.

Está claro el porqué.


----------



## Bimmer (20 Oct 2021)

Chiruja dijo:


> Qué poquito se habla del expediente Royuela fuera de algunos foros como este y de unos cuantos canales alternativos.
> 
> Está claro el porqué.




Tiene razón @Peritta 


Nos leen cuatro gatos.


También es verdad que el que ha creado el hilo tiene fama de gilipollas, yo creía que algunos exageraban cuando decían que @renko es gilipollas pero no, realmente lo es, va por ahí bloqueando al personal para no leer sus mensajes, veo que también lo ha hecho conmigo.


Me despido compis de foro, os parecerá una parida, en parte lo es pero no me gusta contribuir a hacer crecer en páginas el hilo de un cretino, si os montáis un hilo sobre el caso mena estaré encantado de participar, saludos.


----------



## daesrd (20 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ramírez de Haro, uno de ellos casado con doña Esperanza Aguirre, y el otro, con Dafna Mazin Mor, hija del financiero judío Max Mazin Brodowka, uno de los fundadores de la CEOE y en su momento presidente de la logia B'nai B'rith. Los Ramírez de Haro son criptojudíos



Posiblemente por eso Esperancita no ha pisado la cárcel, cuando todo su entorno lo hizo. Esta protegida por "la familia"





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ESCUCHA Y COMPARTE mis temas:








Yo no me la voy a poner, by Nio Sebez


track by Nio Sebez




niosebez.bandcamp.com


----------



## javvi (21 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que no alterno yo con patricios y adinerados y no sé quién puñetas era el falangista quijotesco ése



*Ernesto Giménez Caballero, *fundador de la Falange, que visitó al matrimonio Goebbels con la misión de convencerles de que Hitler se casase con Pilar Primo de Rivera para recuperar nuestro antiguo Imperio Hispano austriaco. Fue la señora Goebbels la que le informó de que Hitler no podía tener descendencia porque recibió un tiro en ciertas partes durante la I Guerra Mundial. Si Frau Goebbels hablaba en serio, o le estaba tomando el pelo, no lo sé.


Quizá, a algún forero camarada falangista le pueda informar mejor que yo. Reconozco que es la última persona que me esperaba en esa lista de ilustres degenerados. Es posible que estuviese evadiendo impuestos para financiar alguna causa noble, alguno de sus proyectos delirantes.









Hitler y Pilar Primo de Rivera, el matrimonio 'revolucionario' que pudo cambiar la historia de España


El promotor de la idea fue Ernesto Giménez Caballero, un escritor y embajador español que viajó hasta Alemania nazi, tras consultarlo con Franco y el Vaticano



www.abc.es


----------



## javvi (21 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Tiene razón @Peritta
> 
> 
> Nos leen cuatro gatos.
> ...



Pues lo siento, el que uno haya iniciado este hilo no le convierte en su dueño. Como veo que te retiras no contesto a lo anterior. Yo sigo en este hilo, no sé durante cuánto tiempo, por la inercia. Los intentos de continuar algo con nombres distintos suelen fracasar. Lo mismo pasa con la marca "Expediente Royuela". Quizá no sea el término más adecuado, pero a estas alturas, pienso que sería un error empezar a llamarlo de otra manera. Ha costado mucho que la gente se quede con el nombre, como para liarla todavía más con nuevas denominaciones.

Por lo visto, el propio Alberto Royuela lo patentó como marca. Supongo que para evitar que otros lo hiciesen y lo usasen contra él.





__





EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA - Información sobre la marca


Conoce EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA. Datos y detalles sobre la marca registrada. Patentes y marcas: tu web de referencia sobre marcas, patentes y diseños. Esta marca ha sido solicitada por NOSAKA S.A a través del representante MARCOS VICARIO TRINIDAD




www.patentes-y-marcas.com








__





NOSAKA SA, BARCELONA - Informe comercial, de riesgo, financiero y mercantil.


Toda la información GRATIS de NOSAKA SA con NIF/CIF A58495714, de BARCELONA: financiera, mercantil, teléfono y dirección de NOSAKA SA




www.infocif.es


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (21 Oct 2021)

Según Villarejo el CNI le metía hormonas al putero para bajarle la libido exagerada.

Y el PP mataba gente por encargo.


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Peritta (21 Oct 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Según Villarejo el CNI le metía hormonas al putero para bajarle la libido exagerada.
> 
> Y el PP mataba gente por encargo.



Qué hijo de puta el Rufián. Está el otro hablando de la "Sección Pi", que deben de ser familias o clanes de sicarios que ríete tú del GAL, ¿y solo le interesa la cosa si la puede relacionar con la Gürtel?.

Asco de rojos. Siempre utilizando políticamente a los muertos. Hasta a los accidentaos.

¿Es que no hay una izquierda formal y que tenga algo de vergüenza?. ¿Tendremos que fichar políticos rojos en Portugal en lugar de tanto futbolista?.

Ya me ha rebotao. Ahora tengo que fumarme un petardo de dos papeles y poner a las niñas del k-pop un par de horas para que se me pase el cabreo moruno o la voy a pagar con quien menos culpa tenga.


_______________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## DUDH (21 Oct 2021)

Lo de Royuela me parece una magufada, el Villarejo me parece un pedazo de hijo de puta de mucho cuidado y me creo muy poco de lo que dice, pero cojones!!!!! aquí huele a muerto


----------



## Bimmer (21 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Pues lo siento, el que uno haya iniciado este hilo no le convierte en su dueño. Como veo que te retiras no contesto a lo anterior. Yo sigo en este hilo, no sé durante cuánto tiempo, por la inercia. Los intentos de continuar algo con nombres distintos suelen fracasar. Lo mismo pasa con la marca "Expediente Royuela". Quizá no sea el término más adecuado, pero a estas alturas, pienso que sería un error empezar a llamarlo de otra manera. Ha costado mucho que la gente se quede con el nombre, como para liarla todavía más con nuevas denominaciones.
> 
> Por lo visto, el propio Alberto Royuela lo patentó como marca. Supongo que para evitar que otros lo hiciesen y lo usasen contra él.
> 
> ...




Ya se me ha pasado la tontería, estoy encantado de que me respondas si quieres, lo único que es lamentable que el creador del hilo no te haga ni caso cuando eres el alma del hilo sumando páginas y el que más información interesante aporta, por eso veo un acierto que crearas un hilo propio sobre este tema y recopilación de tus mensajes.


Lo del nombre de ER dijiste que lo creó el arconte, no tengo ni idea de si fue él o renko, pero huele muy mal ese nombre, caso mena o expediente mena hubiera sido lo correcto.

Marca patentada del ER 




Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Según Villarejo el CNI le metía hormonas al putero para bajarle la libido exagerada.
> 
> Y el PP mataba gente por encargo.







Peritta dijo:


> Qué hijo de puta el Rufián. Está el otro hablando de la "Sección Pi", que deben de ser familias o clanes de sicarios que ríete tú del GAL, ¿y solo le interesa la cosa si la puede relacionar con la Gürtel?.
> 
> Asco de rojos. Siempre utilizando políticamente a los muertos. Hasta a los accidentaos.
> 
> ...




@javvi @Peritta @Debunker Os lo dije, normalización de crímenes, para eso ha servido el ER y los Royuela, si tras esa bomba de Villarejo, VOX y el PP no se defienden y no destrozan al PSOE y a Podemos usando el ER, es porque están de mierda hasta el cuello igual o más que los otros...


----------



## DUDH (21 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> @javvi @Peritta @Debunker Os lo dije, normalización de crímenes, para eso ha servido el ER y los Royuela, si tras esa bomba de Villarejo, VOX y el PP no se defienden y no destrozan al PSOE y a Podemos usando el ER, es porque están de mierda hasta el cuello igual o más que los otros...



No he seguido mucho el hilo, pero lo de Villarejo, de ser cierto, implicaría a todo el R78, o como poco a los 2 partidos que han sido responsables del CNI, por lo que nadie moverá un dedo


----------



## Peritta (21 Oct 2021)

Si Japón es conocido como el País del Sol Naciente, a Corea la conocen como el País del Amanecer Sosegado.



Spoiler



España debe de ser, por tanto, el País del Sol Poniente. Y desde que Felipe II dijera aquello de que no se ponía el sol, tenemos al sol poníendose... y nosotros cada vez más a oscuras. Jesús qué cruz.
Total que dependemos de que alguien encienda una lucecita por ahí, en El Pardo aunque sea de 40W a 125 Voltios, para no ir a tientas.
Si alguien enciende un árbol LED a 220 Voltios en La Zarzuela pues también sería de agradecer coño.
Sí, el rey reina pero no gobierna. No tiene poder, éso está claro. Pero boca sí ¿no?.

Pues éso mismo.
A ver si hay güevos a mencionar el expediente Royuela, o la Sección Pi o los papeles del Manglano, en el discurso navideño y les enmienda la plana, también, a los de los medios de komunikación, que falta les hace una buena sacudida con una estera

o con el gato de nueve colas de la marina británica del XVIII.

Y si no, pues que salude desde Cartagena.



Pero Corea es Seúl. De Seúl al cielo dicen los seuleños con orgullo. El rompeolas de todas las Coreas dijo un poeta. Y allí, se dan cita la modernidad tecnológica más puntera y la tradición más ancestral, los serranos y los costeños, los de campo y los de puerto.

Pero Seúl está aislada y nada llega allí sin que antes haya sido probado y aceptado en Pussan.
Sí, es una ciudad más pequeña pero es la más cosmopolita, la que está más conectada con el mundo. Es como el axón de la neurona.

Puede que por ello Corea esté exenta de triadas chinas, yakuzas japonesas o hermandades de dragones más o menos mandilones.

La yakuza de Fukuoka pagaba bien y puntualmente. Un fijo mensual mas una parte variable según el número de inquilinos que le entregaban al sargento Kim de la policía Benetérita coreana adscrito a la Fiscalía General de Pussan, para que les diera acomodo en sus chalets correspondientes.

Pocas veces había tenido éste que movilizar a su equipo en una labor de apoyo u ocultación, o confusión. Los japoneses trabajaban con mucha limpieza. Sin embargo lo que iba a ser una decena en un par de semanas acabaron siendo varias docenas en pocos meses.

Lo que iba a ser la eliminación de una banda de advenedizos traficantes de opio a través de Siberia, que les hacían la competencia. O un escarmiento o una depuración a quienes intentaran remar o volar por su cuenta, parecía ser un borrón y cuenta nueva, o la eliminación de un clan, una red, o toda una trama.

Sí, de algunos pudo deshacerse incluyéndolos como cadáveres de indigentes, endilgándoselos al ayuntamiento en los periódicos enterramientos de caridad que éste efectúa, pero ese hotel no admitía ya a más inquilinos sin llamar la atención.
Además sus contactos en la municipalidad no le garantizaban la discreción absoluta y los japoneses insistían en que no apareciese nunca el cuerpo o no se pudiera identificar.

-Ésos ya están enterrados y nadie va a preguntar por ellos -dijo el sargento Kim cuando tuvo que dar explicaciones ante la Yakuza en una encerrona que le preparó el fiscal general con ellos. -No, no han sido enterrados como personas desconocidas sino que les hemos dado otra identidad. Descuide que nadie va a ir a desenterrar una fosa común bien documentada. -le dijo a aquél señor japonés tan elegante y tan bien educado que hablaba un coreano fluido con un ligero acento de Fukuoka.

En la morgue del Instituto de Medicina Legal de Pussan, de reciente creación e independizado del Instituto Anatómico Forense, e independizado también del Instituto Anatómico Forense de Seul (que entonces no tenía Instituto de Medicina Legal), tampoco les cabían más muertos y su contacto estaba alarmado.
Sin embargo era allí a donde los llevaban los de la funeraria local si llegaban antes que los de su equipo de limpieza, o porque hubiera testigos o algún imprevisto les hubiera impedido actuar y la cosa habría de seguir su conducto reglamentario.
Pero el conducto reglamentario era llevarlos al Instituto de Medicina Forense y no al Instituto de Medicina Legal. Sin embargo una Moneypenny de oficinas se encargaba de puentear el protocolo y cambiar el destino de los cadáveres.

Pero ésto ocurría en contadas excepciones. Lo normal era que los de la yakuza entregaran al inquilino debidamente troceado en varias bolsas de plástico grueso. Kim los llevaba o hacía que los llevaran a unas naves frigoríficas alquiladas al sector privado y allí se congelaban bajo llave y lejos de indiscretas miradas.

Sin embargo al sargento Kim le agradaba ir al Instituto de Medicina Legal a hacer malabares dialécticos para escamotearles los cadáveres de dos en dos o de tres en tres a aquellas ingenuas becarias.



Spoiler



-Infarto de miocardio -dijo el perito forense del Instituto de Medicina Legal de Pussan de reciente creación e independiente del de Seul, porque en Seul solo tienen Instututo de Medicina Forense y no de Medicina Legal
.
-Pero, ...pero, pero si le falta la cabeza -dijo la becaria poniendo los ojos a la occidental.

El perito forense achinó aún más los ojos de coreano cerrao que Dios le había dao, como queriendo examinar a la becaria.
-A ver si te crees tú que sabes más que el ordenador. Éso será porque le atropellaría un camión después, supongo.

La becaria, como queriendo hacer méritos para que alguien reparara en su inteligente cerebro y no en su arrebatadora belleza insistió con cierto retintín.
-A ver si es que el infarto le dio cuando vio venírsele al camión para encima.

El perito, que era de plantilla y sabía cómo funcionan las cosas en la administración coreana, intentó hacer valer su autoridad de _oppa_ vejete.
-Mira, no te compliques, te he dicho un camión pero lo mismo podía haber sido un tren. Yo no sé si estaba tirado en el arcén una hora muerto esperando a la ambulancia y le pasó un coche por encima, o se cayó sobre una máquina industrial tras haberle dado el infarto ante muchos testigos. Ahí pone infarto de miocardio y está firmado por el director del instituto.

La becaria usó su_ aegyo_ coreano, que es una vocecilla infantil que usan como tu sobrina cuando te llama tito en vez de tío. Vamos, lo opuesto al marimandoneo (empoderamiento en neolengüés) que usan por aquí las mujeres cuando se ponen en jarras con los pulgares por delante, pero igual de eficaz.
-Yo no puedo firmar infarto con las pruebas que veo...

El perito alzó los hombros como haciendo ver que la cosa no tenía nada que ver con él.
-Si quieres puedo llamar al director del Instituto a ver qué dice. Pero ya sabes que nunca está, que anda politiqueando por ahí y lo mismo tarda dos o tres días en ponerse con ésto.

-No podemos esperar, la familia querrá los restos. Y sin saber qué ha pasado... -insistió ella con su tono _aegyo_ que tanto agradaba y a la vez exasperaba al perito forense de plantilla.
Pero el perito era mu pagafantas, y ante aquella exigencia velada de chantaje emocional llamó al sargento Kim de la Benetérita Corana que era quién mayormente solucionaba los casos dudosos en aquella morgue.

El sargento Kim era sargento porque quería. Todos los mandos que había tenido, sorprendidos por su eficacia, le habían recomendado para cursos de ascenso pero él siempre los supo eludir. La policía Benetérita coreana es una policía militar y por lo tanto nadie quiere ascender de sargento a teniente, ni de capitán a comandante. Por aquello de que ser cabeza de ratón es muchas veces mejor que ser cola de dragón.

El sargento Kim era un tipo de treintaymuchos/cuarentipocos mu bien llevaos. Alto para el estandard coreano 1'85. De cuerpo bien formado en entrenamiento militar y de ademanes gallardos y altaneros sin ser arrogantes. Tenía voz de mando sin alzar la voz, pelazo asiático y maquillaje a la oriental que suavizaba su fiera expresión y a la vez denotaba que era un tipo que se cuidaba y se depilaba.

Cuando llegó, el perito se había ido a comer y encontró a la becaria al microscopio mirando muestras junto a dos compañeras que discutían si teñir con anilina, o con vaya usté a saber qué, para que las bacterias se hicieran visibles.
De un taconazo, como correspondía a su impoluto uniforme hecho a medida, se hizo visible y saludó con una profunda genuflexión que cogió por sorpresa a las jóvenes que respondieron con otra inclinación de cabeza no tan profunda.

El sargento Kim con expresión grave y sin abrir la boca, tomó a la becaria con suavidad del codo y se la llevó a parte, junto a un ventanal por donde entraba a raudales la luz del sol para que pudiera admirar sus anchas espaldas. Sus compañeras les veían desde el otro lado del laboratorio.
Entonces el sargento Kim habló en voz baja, despacio pero con el tono más grave que daban sus cuerdas bucales cerca del oído de la muchacha.

La becaria mojó las bragas.

-Ha sido suicidio por depresión con una motosierra. La familia no quiere que se sepa porque era un señor muy importante e influyente y bla, bla, bla, verborrea convincente.

La becaria nunca supo muy bien qué era lo que el sargento Kim le llegó a contar, pero acabó firmando lo del infarto de miocardio sin hacer más preguntas.




Toma pastilla azul.



No, no es vicio. Es medicina. Pero cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Peritta (22 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *Ernesto Giménez Caballero, *fundador de la Falange, que visitó al matrimonio Goebbels con la misión de convencerles de que Hitler se casase con Pilar Primo de Rivera para recuperar nuestro antiguo Imperio Hispano austriaco. Fue la señora Goebbels la que le informó de que Hitler no podía tener descendencia porque recibió un tiro en ciertas partes durante la I Guerra Mundial. Si Frau Goebbels hablaba en serio, o le estaba tomando el pelo, no lo sé.
> 
> Quizá, a algún forero camarada falangista le pueda informar mejor que yo. Reconozco que es la última persona que me esperaba en esa lista de ilustres degenerados. Es posible que estuviese evadiendo impuestos para financiar alguna causa noble, alguno de sus proyectos delirantes.
> 
> ...



Interesante entrevista don @javvi. Muchas gracias. Me como mis palabras.
Pero también puede ser que Magda Goebbels le contara aquello para quitarse a un pelma de encima. Que tò pué ser.
Es que no hallo explicación alguna a por qué los judíos o los rojos no han hurgado en esa herida. Quizá por que los nazis hicieran desaparecer los expedientes médicos de la 1ª guerra mundial concernientes a don Adolfo y entonces no hay seguridad al 100% de que el Tercer Reich fuera creado y gobernado por un eunuco.

Y usté arrásquese si le pica don @Uritorco, que este es un foro de malhablaos y ya debería de estar acostumbrao.

Ahora se explica mejor por qué tanta leyenda negra sobre el monotesticulísmo del General Bajito: para que los centroeuropeos ésos puedan esconder su historia, que no leyenda.

Un poquito pomposo me parece a mí don Ernesto. Pero es que los de principios de siglo eran así como muy grandilocuentes al gusto decimonónico. "Grande es Dios en el Sinaí, ...pero más grande aún lo es en el Gólgota." dijo otro de la época al empezar un discurso.
Fundador de la Falange no. Más bien coofundador. El que ponía la casa para las reuniones me parece a mí. Si no, tendríamos que decir que la ETA o Comisiones Obreras fueron fundadas por La Iglesia (aunque algo puta, Nuestra Santa Madre al fin y al cabo), ya que éstos nacieron en sacristías y casas parroquiales.
También a finales de los 70 había mucho niño rico que ponía la casa de su abuela para que durante la Movida Madrileña nacieran grupos musicales, pintores, actores, cineastas y otros artistas y tendencias. No todas eran picaderos y fumaderos caramba. Bueno, todas sí, pero alguna vez sonaba la flauta.

Luego a don Ernesto, como al del chiste, tenía que conocerle tocristo.
-¿Quién es el general bajito ése que está al lado de Ernestín?.

Evasor de divisas sí, pero degenerado no, coño. No exagere. Además este hombre se movía por el extranjero con cierta frecuencia y querría tener las divisas a su disposición y no las que te permitiera el régimen comprar si ibas a salir al extranjero a aprender inglés o algo.

Más parece un editor. Lógico si es tan prolífico. Editor de sí mismo y de otros, y fundador de publicaciones donde no parecía hacer ascos a nadie.
No, aunque algo cantamañanas no me ha caído mal. Además güevos demostró con el librito ése sobre el protectorado de Marruecos al que me gustaría echarle un vistazo.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

PD.-


javvi dijo:


> "Expediente Royuela". Quizá no sea el término más adecuado, pero a estas alturas, pienso que sería un error empezar a llamarlo de otra manera. Ha costado mucho que la gente se quede con el nombre, como para liarla todavía más con nuevas denominaciones.
> 
> Por lo visto, el propio Alberto Royuela lo patentó como marca. Supongo que para evitar que otros lo hiciesen y lo usasen contra él.



Chungo don @javvi si don Santiago se hace creador de patentes. Que bendiga la mesa hasta para merendar, o el hachise cada vez que compre, que precedente -no sé si fijación- con los de las patentes, ya tiene esta gente.

No se encabezone don @Bimmer que hasta que la cosa no la tome un juez en sus manos y la oficialice, no puede llamarse "caso".
Además habría un caso Mena y un caso Villarejo y un caso Bermejo, o Sarasola o... ¿qué sé yo?. ¿Va a ser por casos?.

Es toatoíta la justicia la que se ha ido a tomar por culo.
Y no solo la justicia. Que se han publicado direcciones de pisos y propiedades y los de Hacienda han hecho lo mismo que el que oye llover y no tiene ropa tendida.
Luego Hacienda también se han ido a tomar por culo, que aunque la publicidad institucional diga que somos todos, no sirve para nada. Por no tener no tienen ni departamento de Asuntos Internos

y éso que son los de los dineros.

Éstos si quieren un policía o una Moneypenny de archivos para que persiga al Messi o a la Ana Torroja (al Bosé ya no, que se ha empadronado directamente en Panamá, y al Rubius tampoco, que ya no está) que escriban un pliego de súplica y que digan mu clarito cuáles van a ser las funciones del funcionario desplazado a comisión de servicio y que sigan el protocolo reglamentario como nos toca hacer a los remeros, o que se pongan a trabajar ellos mismos mesmamente ¡coño!, y no nos distraigan a los mejores de la calle, que para proteger a la plebe del común nos dejan a los deshechos de tienta y a los que no son vocacionales sino a putos camareros que no han encontrado acomodo en la hostelería:

-Cabayero, cabayero.

Es toda la administración, no solo la justicia, la policía o hacienda sino también la enseñanza (éso que ahora se llama educación) y la sanidad.

Si por mí fuera fichaba funcionarios en lugar de futbolistas aunque hubiera que traducir los documentos del alfabeto cirílico.


PD2.-

-¿Está relacionado con la Gürtel? -Pregunta el cretino.
-Y con los trajes de Camps y los vestidos de la Pilar Miró. -le hubiera contestado yo.


----------



## javvi (22 Oct 2021)

*¿LUCHA DE EXPEDIENTES? DÍAS DESPUÉS DE LA APARICIÓN DE LOS PAPELES DE MANGLANO, EL BLOC DE NOTAS DE VILLAREJO.*

No Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, quien pusiese en marcha el ER hasta que le sustituyó Mena multiplicándolo por cien, o mil. El Villarejo "inspector de alcantarillas", como aquel "Yo inspector de alcantarillas" de Ernesto Giménez Caballero.









YO, INSPECTOR DE ALCANTARILLAS | ERNESTO GIMENEZ CABALLERO | Casa del Libro


El libro YO, INSPECTOR DE ALCANTARILLAS de ERNESTO GIMENEZ CABALLERO en Casa del Libro: ¡descubre las mejores ofertas y envíos gratis!




www.casadellibro.com





*Comparecencia completa de Villarejo en la comisión que investiga el espionaje del PP a Bárcenas*



Sumario:

-El CNI manipula las grabaciones. ¿Está manipulada la grabación en la que se jacta de sacar información de los bajos de las mujeres?
-Villarejo tiene reuniones con la señora* Cospedal,* quien, junto a su marido, son alcantarillas en estado puro.
-Se reúne con Rajoy en Génova un día después del décimo aniversario de los atentados del 11 de marzo de 2004.
-A Villarejo le apartan de la investigación antes de que pueda averiguar si Bárcenas tenía o no información explosiva para el Gobierno.
-A Villarejo le han robado su diario personal, esto le deja indefenso.
-Villarejo trabajaba para el PSOE, cuando Aznar estaba todavía en la oposicíón, en campañas de desprestigio del PP.
-La bisecretaria omnipresente,* Margarita Robles*, le ordena la destrucción de unos faxes en relación con Laos: el país que *Luis Roldán* no pisó en su vida.
-También recibe órdenes de Rubalcaba.
-*José luís Corcuera *modernizó la policía. Forzó el que hubiera un servicio de inteligencia militar y otro civil. Hasta entonces sólo había el militar, el CNI. "_planteó lo que es el embrión del servicio de inteligencia del que yo formaba parte, del Ministerio del Interior". _Corcuera sustituye a *Barrionuevo* en el Ministerio del Interior. A Corcuera le sustituye *Antonio Asunción *por un tiempo breve, y a éste le sustituye *Belloch*, con su secretaria *Robles*, fundiéndose además con el Ministerio de Justicia. ¿Es este servicio de inteligencia civil el que le da las órdenes a Mena?
-A Villarejo, en el 2017, le robaron más de mil microcintas. Caso GAL, etc, etc. En el 2020 le roban sus diarios. ¿diarios manuscritos? ¿aparecerán esos diarios? ¿serán peritados?
-El diputado del PSOE Óscar López le cita en un restaurante para averiguar qué sabe de las saunas de *Sabiniano Gómez*, el suegro del actual presidente.
-Desconoce los pormenores del prostíbulo de Don Sabiniano, pero se imagina que será un tema delicado: homosexuales masculinos, menores, etc, etc. No quiere entrar en detalles de quién entra y quién sale de la sauna.
-*Félix Sanz Roldán,* director del CNI (2009,2019) miente cada vez que declara en una comisión. Miente cuando dice que el CNI no opera en el extranjero.
-*La Triada Tenebrosa*: el *CNI*, un embrión de la *fiscalía anticorrupción *(creada por el Ministerio de Belloch en 1995, su primer fiscal jefe fue Carlos Jiménez Villarejo). "_Son diez, quince, veinte, no más: una secta de illuminatis que lo deciden todo". _Y *asuntos internos *de la Guardia Civil, de la Policía. _"Deciden a quién se destruye, con total impunidad"_
-Cultura general, máxima del K.G.B.: "_pueblo de borregos, gobierno de lobos". 
-"Lo que no se puede hacer es envenenar a un señor con hormonas femeninas, o con ataques a su lívido, porque es un problema de Estado, porque ese señor se puede morir, como estuvo apunto de morir de depresión" "los* encaladores* no quiere decir eso de la cal viva que usted está pensando, los encaladores es un grupo que surte de coca a todos aquel que interesa controlar". " yo le doy la lista que no pasaría un test de drogas: jueces, empresarios, periodistas, políticos, etc, etc"
-_Avisó a una periodista, que le daba mucha caña, que la coca que le estaban suministrando estaba mezclada con *estricnina.*




__





Envenenamiento por Estricnina: Correlación entre los hallazgos de necropsia y resultados de análisis toxicológico


Se presenta el caso de una persona de sexo masculino de 24 años de edad, que ingresó a la Morgue Regional del Instituto Nacional de Ciencias Forenses de Guatemala de Quetzaltenango en mayo del 2010. El examen médico forense estableció como causa de muerte, síndrome asfíctico provocado...




www.inacif.gob.gt




-Le intentaron asesinar estando en la cárcel, en mayo del 18.
-La mayoría de los funcionarios de prisiones son gente honorable,I "_pero luego está el contubernio del director de cada centro, que tiene su grupo que nvle hacen el trabajo sucio, porque de lo que ocurre en la cárcel nadie se entera"._
-En la cárcel se encontraba mal, el médico le envió rápidamente, se salvó de milagro, cree que es muy posible que fuese un envenenamiento. Sospecha de la *sección Pi*, las personas de repente desaparecen misteriosamente. Pone el ejemplo del juez García Calvo.








Fallece Roberto García-Calvo, magistrado del Tribunal Constitucional


El magistrado del Tribunal Constitucional Roberto García-Calvo ha fallecido este domingo en su domicilio a los 65 años por causas que serán determinadas por la autopsia. Perteneciente al sector conservador, fue elegido en octubre de 2001 a propuesta del PP tras una larga trayectoria en la...




www.libertaddigital.com




Investigó el tema del juez García Calvo. Alguien alteró la composición del viagra. 
-Otro ejemplo: el caso* Pitiusa *en el que se espiaba a *Telma Ortiz* y *López de Hierro* (el marido de Cospedal). El cerebro de la trama muere justo antes de ir a declarar. 








La rara muerte del 'cerebro' de la Pitiusa justo antes de sentarse en el banquillo


La Operación Pitiusa, que permitió desarticular la mayor red de venta de datos confidenciales de España, ya tiene su superespía desaparecido: se trata de Juan Antonio Rama




www.elconfidencial.com




-Al charnego renegado sólo le interesa los crímenes relacionados con la trama Gurtel.
-Más cultura general, máxima de la C.I.A.: "_Una vez casualidad, dos coincidencia, tres sabotaje"
-_Las órdenes de asesinatos vienen de la cúpula del C.N.I.
-No niega que Margarita Robles diese unos pagos mensuales a la Zarzuela. Era lo normal.
-"_Yo estoy muy orgulloso de haber trabajado en el grupo antiterrorista en el año 73"_. Mantuvo un tiroteo con ETA un balazo le rozó la sien. ETA le puso una bomba en el piso en el que vivía. los otros dos compañeros murieron.
-Su hija pequeña ha sido amenazada. 
-Los viajes se los pagaba él, nunca recibió nada de los fondos reservados. Cuando se fue al desierto a tomar dátiles y té con gente muy cercana al ISIS, esperando a que le cortaran la cabeza, se pagó él el billete. 
-"_Yo no creo que el tema GAL fuese un error. Francia estaba utilizando a ETA para chantajearnos." "Francia utilizaba a la *OAS*"
-_El abogado de Mario Conde utilizó el entramado de empresas de CNI para ahorrarse costes. 
-_Va a llover_: eufemismo de que hay matar a alguien.
-El diario digital *Moncloa.com* lo monta el CNI. No han permitido que se investigue. 
-El etarra Moreno Bergareche, alias Pertur, fue asesinado por la propia ETA.
-Operación Cataluña: se trataba de desbloquear la ley de Omertá en Cataluña y nadie se atrevía a hacerlo.


----------



## javvi (22 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Pero también puede ser que Magda Goebbels le contara aquello para quitarse a un pelma de encima. Que tò pué ser.



Eso mismo pensé yo.


Peritta dijo:


> Un poquito pomposo me parece a mí don Ernesto. Pero es que los de principios de siglo eran así como muy grandilocuentes al gusto decimonónico



Pero éste todavía más que sus propios contemporáneos.


Peritta dijo:


> Evasor de divisas sí, pero degenerado no, coño. No exagere.



No exagero, digo que estaba en la lista de los que yo llamo ilustres degenerados. A mí no me pega nada junto a éstos, pero es así. Tenemos que aceptarlo por mucha simpatía que sintamos por la Falange. Ya dije que tal vez había una causa noble detrás de su evasión de divisas: buscarle otro pretendiente entre la realeza europea a Doña Pilar Primo de Rivera y tener algo de calderilla para la dote.


Peritta dijo:


> Chungo don @javvi si don Santiago se hace creador de patentes.



Yo lo veo lógico, si no lo hacen ellos, lo podría hacer cualquier otro. Y con eso se puede hacer mucho daño. Me hubiera parecido un error grave no hacerlo.


----------



## Peritta (22 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> -*Félix Sanz Roldán,* director del CNI (2009,2019) miente cada vez que declara en una comisión. Miente cuando dice que el CNI no opera en el extranjero.



Hombre, a lo mejor no miente y los de la CNI que trabajaran en el extranjero, en comisión de servicio o algo, pasaban a depender del Ministero de Asuntos Exteriores directamente y se escapaban a su control. Igual que el sargento Ruiz pasa a depender del Ministerio de Justicia Judicatura y los del Ministerio del Interior -o Defensa, que no sé de quién depende la Guardia Civil- no tenían mucha autoridad sobre él que digamos.

Pero ya que menciona al General Sanz Roldán don @javvi, me acuerdo de dos intervenciones suyas ante la prensa que me llamaron la atención.
Una fue al poco de tomar posesión del cargo de Jefe de la TIA. Y fue que dijo que tuviéramos cuidiao con lo que decimos por teléfono (para evitar confusiones y malos entendidos supuse yo, y que las paranoias que algunos se agarrarían lo mismo no iban a ser tan imaginarias). Vamos, que nos estaban grabando a todos y hasta las conversaciones entre cuñadas.
La otra fue tras varios años asentado en el cargo y dijo: "como los malos son tantos y tan malos no podemos pararnos a reflexionar" (sic).

Pues si los de "inteligencia" no se paran a reflexionar mal vamos -pensé yo para mis adentros.

Y es que este general sucedió en el cargo al Alberto Saiz (el merluzo del photoshop) y tras la salida de éste por la puerta falsa cualquier cosa nos iba a parecer mejor.



Ya me parecía a mí que me sonaba el juez García Calvo









El PP pide que De la Vega aclare en el Congreso si el CNI espiaba al magistrado García-Calvo


Madrid. (EFE).- El PP pedirá que la vicepresidenta del Gobierno, María Teresa Fernández de la Vega, comparezca en el Congreso para explicar si es cierto que el Centro




www.lavanguardia.com





Nadie saca una pipa en una discusión por tránsito a menos que el jovenzuelo se pusiera muy violento, o el juez tuviera, ya de antes, el miedo metido en el cuerpo.
Y decían las malas lenguas (radio macuto en jerga militar) que el jovenzuelo era un "charlie" subcontratao para presionar o poner de los nervios al suseñoría.

Mira, un texto de la época:


*28-Octubre-2007* 
*YA TE DIGO MOÑIGO*

Ya te digo, después de lo que pasó con el Lavandera, el teniente Campillo, el Cartagena o el Anibal Machín, chungo lo van a tener de ahora en adelante los guardias para encontrar topos, infiltrados, confidentes, colaboradores e incluso simpatizantes, oiga,

ni aunque los busquen debajo de las piedras.

No sé por donde saldrá el juez Bermudez ni los recursos a la sentencia que presentará la Pilarín Manjón cuando la conozca y después de haberse peleado con tres o cuatro del público y dos o tres de la prensa. Pero si a la ignominia de no perseguir a los verdaderos instigadores añadimos la injusticia de condenar a algunos inocentes, a los jueces los va a terminar regañando hasta mi sobrina la pequeña.





​No digas ná Pedro Pacheco, que te veo venir.

Ni el incendio del edificio Windsor ni su esclarecimiento posterior (el que nos contaron), ni la inclusión de los terroristas separatistas en la estructura municipal del estado, ni la inmigración caótica producida por el efecto llamada, ni el estancamiento e incluso reducción de los salarios, ni la resurrección de los fantasmas de la guerra civil (la penúltima, supóngo), ni la desmembración del tejido empresarial nacional o de la independencia del poder judicial frente al político haciendo que _las leyes se apliquen o no según convenga_ (sic.), ni la arrogancia de mantener a incompetentes en puestos clave aún a sabiendas de su manifiesta incompetencia, ni el que se metan en la vida privada de los particulares uniformando a los individuos desde la infancia, fomentando experimentos sociales y ninguneando tanto a la familia tradicional como irresponsablemente a la real (y esto te lo dice uno que no es monárquico), siendo como se ve éste, el único nexo de unión con España que le queda ya a alguna que otra región

perdón, quise decir nazionalidad.

Ná, todo éso es filfa comparado con la cosa del 11-M.

Si el asesinato de los abogados aquellos de la Calle Atocha acabó con la extrema derecha, espero por nuestro bien que el 11-M acabe con la extrema izquierda, no solo porque puedan hacer resucitar a aquellos fantasmas, sino porque pueden aparecer fantasmas nuevos.

Allah ahkbar.


En manos del tío Bermudez está pues la cosa. Que no se preocupe por las regañinas de nuestra Vicepresidenta porque a ná que los de estribor se espabilen la quitan y ponen a la Rosa Díez*.

Pero hasta entonces más vale que cada cual se vaya buscando un buen padrinno.

¿Capicci?.

(*) Como ve yo también he creído en el Ratoncito Pérez y en la existencia de una izquierda civilizada.
Hoy día no creo ni en genias coreanas encerradas en una lámpara o que salgan de una botella, aunque sea de Jack Daniels.



Éso sí, el cabreo moruno me lo quitan.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Oct 2021)

El vídeo de hoy. La justicia sigue haciendo de las suyas para obstaculizar el ER. Increible.


----------



## javvi (23 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Pero ya que menciona al General Sanz Roldán don @javvi, me acuerdo de dos intervenciones suyas ante la prensa que me llamaron la atención.
> Una fue al poco de tomar posesión del cargo de Jefe de la TIA. Y fue que dijo que tuviéramos cuidiao con lo que decimos por teléfono (para evitar confusiones y malos entendidos supuse yo, y que las paranoias que algunos se agarrarían lo mismo no iban a ser tan imaginarias). Vamos, que nos estaban grabando a todos y hasta las conversaciones entre cuñadas.



Eso me recuerda a una anécdota que ya le he oído contar varias veces a Fernandito Sánchez Dragó. Cuenta que cenando con Félix Sanz Roldán (¿y tú qué hacías cenando con el director del ceneí, Fernandito? ¿era la primera vez?) sacó su móvil de los antiguos, de los que no tienen internet (Dragó se jacta de estar regañado con las nuevas tecnologías, apenas las usa) y Sanz Roldán se río al verlo y le dijo: mira un móvil como el que usamos los espías, con estos antiguos es mucho más difícil que nos espíen. 

Claro, esto lleva a preguntarse: ¿qué hacía un escritor tan desprendido de la política, tan metido en su propio ego y tan metido en sus viajes iniciático-místico-psicodélicos (¿y tan masón?) cenando con el jefe de los espías? Si es cierto lo que dice ¿cómo se le ocurre al jefe de los espías contarle eso a la portera de las Letras y los premios literarios que es Dragó? ¿lo hizo intencionadamente para lanzar un mensaje al público?

Y es que parece que algún tipo de relación tienen. Se puede ver a Sanz Roldán en alguno de los chiringuitos que organiza Dragó de vez en cuando. Aquí unas charlas sobre la identidad de España, en las que Fernandito se autohomenajea recordando el bodrio mágico iniciático que tanta fama le dio en los primeros años del R-78: Gárgoris y Abidis. la conferencia de Sanz Roldán se titula: _«Apuntes sobre la huella española en EEUU»,_ 









Programa del XXIII Encuentro Eleusino en Cercedilla: “El Jardín de las Hespérides” - Encuentros Eleusinos


Siguiendo los pasos de Menéndez Pelayo, Olagüe, Menéndez Pidal, Américo Castro, Claudio Sánchez-Albornoz y tantos otros, la obra revisa toda la Historia de España, sin desdeñar la Prehistoria ―germen de todos los misterios posteriores―, y da la vuelta al tapiz canónico para descubrir la urdimbre...



www.encuentroseleusinos.com







Peritta dijo:


> Ya me parecía a mí que me sonaba el juez García Calvo



Aquello olía muy mal mucho antes de que lo dijese Villarejo.



Peritta dijo:


> Mira, un texto de la época:



Con lo que lo suyo con el R-3 de abril viene de muy lejos: de cuando al tío Bermúdez todavía no le habían llegado las palomas mensajeras enviadas desde Moncloa, dicho por la que entonces era su señora, ( a veces le entiendo: convivir con esa víbora es una de las mayores torturas que me puedo imaginar) y se olvidase del Caminito de Jerez.

Luego está su otra obsesión, todos tenemos nuestras filias y fobias étnicas, nadie se libra. La suya, la filia, es única, no conozco a nadie más que usted tan encandilado con las coreanas. Si no fuera por usted, y su insistencia, desconocería totalmente esas coreografías tan bonitas de las lolitas coreanas.


----------



## javvi (23 Oct 2021)

*EL DOCTOR ARIMANY Y MISTER HYDE, NO SÓLO ES UN FORENSE MUY SENSIBLE CON LAS TORTURAS QUE PRACTICAN LOS ESTADOS, TAMBIÉN ES UN POLÍTICO ECOLOGISTA QUE SUFRE POR LOS ÁRBOLES. 

*


El doctor Josep Arimany i Manso, que es diputado de Innovación, Gobiernos locales, y Cohesión Territorial de la diputación de Barcelona, ha promocionado un plan para la digitalización de los ayuntamientos de los municipios de menos de 5.000 habitantes de la provincia de Barcelona. De esta manera se ahorraría mucho papel, con lo que se salvarían miles de árboles de las hoces catalanas, tan temidas en otros tiempos por los castellanos. 









La Diputació de Barcelona avança en la modernització i transformació digital dels governs locals


Impulsa el projecte ‘SeTDIBA’, una gran transformació digital en la gestió dels procediments administratius




www.totbarcelona.cat







Aunque no se puede negar la belleza del himno catalán, a pesar de su fondo tan sanguinario (la emoción que recorre al indepe imaginando como las hoces catalanas siegan los cuellos castellanos), hay quien ha visto que este himno no es tan étnicamente puro, o no es tan puramente catalán, y se trata más bien una copia de un canto de otra etnia de cuyo nombre no me quiero acordar.












"Els Segadors", ¿una melodía de origen judío? - eSefarad


La oración hebrea del siglo XV Ein K’Eloheinu tiene grandes similitudes musicales con el himno nacional catalán. ‘Els Segadors’ es un himno que data de la Guerra de los Segadors, en el siglo XVII. La letra actual es una llamada a defender la libertad de la tierra y la compuso Emili Guanyavents...




esefarad.com













Uritorco dijo:


> El vídeo de hoy. La justicia sigue haciendo de las suyas para obstaculizar el ER. Increible.


----------



## Debunker (23 Oct 2021)

En la fase del ER actual, cuando se están haciendo denuncias y retrasmitiendo , aparecen los papeles de Manglano manuscritos y a pesar de que no tienen prueba caligráfica para asegurar su veracidad, tutti el mundo los da por buenos comenzando con un medio conservador, se remata con Villarejo cuya prueba de lo que dice es su palabra y pueda que salga algo más, en ese totum revolutum, los culpables de crímenes de lesa humanidad se acogerán a frases y palabras desconectadas y proyectarán con su excelente demagogia sus miserias sobre sus oponentes políticos.

Creo, ahora sí que estoy siendo atacada, ayer tuve que reiniciar windows que me llevó 10 horas, a su estado original perdiendo archivos , contraseñas, extensiones y toda la configuración etc. porque tan pronto entro en este hilo la página se atasca, ni imaginar pódeis el tiempo que llevo para escribir esto, me parece que me han jodido el PC y lo curioso es que comienzaen ese hilo, he estado navegando en otros hilos e


----------



## javvi (23 Oct 2021)

*NO ES DE EXTRAÑAR QUE EL JUEZ PEDRAZ SE QUITE DE ENCIMA EL MARRÓN DEL ER, HACE LO MISMO CON SUS EX. *

No se crean ustedes que estoy muy puesto en estos temas, me he tenido que poner las pilas en los asuntos de la prensa jurídico-rosa.

Resulta que el juez guaperas tenía una novia: la abogada *Sylvia Córdoba, *en la tertulia de Fedegrico incluso se dijo que ya tenían fecha de boda, y la ha dejado por otra mujer: *Doña Esther Doña *(valga la redundancia), sin tener la decencia de, al menos, decírselo a la cara. Se lo ha notificado por e-mail, como si su novia fuese la secretaria de un juzgado, o algo así.









Santiago Pedraz dejó a Sylvia Córdoba a través de un mail: "Es un cobarde"


La abogada concede una entrevista por primera vez desde que saliera a la luz la relación del juez con Esther Doña.




www.libertaddigital.com





¿Y quién es Doña Esther Doña, valga la redundancia? Pues nada menos que la viuda de Carlos Falcó, el Marqués de Griñón, que fue asesinado por el Covid-19 el 20 de marzo de 2020 (¿grupo 3,14?).

Recordemos que Carlos Falcó era un aristócrata, Grande de España, conde de no sé qué, marqués de no sé cuántos, y duque de no sé qué otra cosa. Era muy conocido como empresario enólogo. Sus vinos estaban entre los mejores en relación calidad precio. También era dueño de un Safari en Aldea del Fresno por donde deambulaban rinocerontes, jirafas, elefantes, hipopótamos, cebras, bisontes, osos negros, papiones, leones, tigres y un largo etc.

Doña Esther Doña, valga la redundancia, fue su cuarta mujer. El matrimonio sólo duró tres años. Antes pasaron una suiza, una filipina rompe matrimonios, y una española de familia también aristocrática emparentada con los De la Cierva.









Carlos Falcó - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Genealogía de x María de Fátima de la Cierva Moreno


Descubra los orígenes familiares de x María de Fátima de la Cierva Moreno.




gw.geneanet.org





La vida de Doña Esther Doña, valga la redundancia, ex modelo, está plagada de misterios. Se le atribuyen amoríos con varios famosos, pero ninguno lo recuerda, excepto el actor *Máximo Valverde.* Se habla de *Julio Iglesias*, de cuya banda fue corista. En este caso se entiende que no se acuerde, la lista de mujeres que han pasado por su alcoba puede superar los miles. De hecho se dice que en esa lista de mujeres, la única que realmente le ha dejado huella es la filipina antes aludida, que está ahora con un premio nobel. Otro del que se ha hablado, que no se queda corto, es *Bertín Osborne*. Cuando le preguntaron si tuvo alguna relación con la modelo, contestó: _"Pues no sé... Puede ser"_

Otro es *José María González de Caldas Muñoz, *que es un empresario taurino, ex presidente del Sevlila F.C, estuvo saliendo con *Sofía Mazagatos,* que es una modelo muy alta, y que acuñó la expresión "estar en el candelabro". Por hacerle un regalo a su novia, Doña Sofia, un Mercedes, estuvo a punto de ir a la cárcel, se le acusó de desviar fondos del Sevilla F.C. para pagar el coche de lujo. Al final, la Audiencia de Sevilla archivó el caso.









Caldas, el novio de Sofía Mazagatos


Llegó a ser imputado por usar 6,2 millones de pesetas del Sevilla CF para pagar un coche Mercedes para la modelo




www.laverdad.es





También estuvo involucrado en el caso Malaya. Otra vez se libró de la cárcel por los pelos.









El empresario sevillano González de Caldas evita la cárcel con el pago de una multa de 10.800 euros


El expresidente del Sevilla FC es el segundo condenado en 'Malaya' al que se le sustituye la condena



sevilla.abc.es





Otro hombre con el que se la relaciona es *Lorenzo Quinn*, uno de los trece hijos del actor Anthony Quinn. Lorenzo es escultor, Doña Esther, posó desnuda para él. Pero el hijo del actor asegura que a ella no la vio en persona, que fue a través de unas fotos que le enviaba su novio (no sabemos cuál).









Lorenzo Quinn: "No he visto desnuda a Esther Doña. Fue a través de unas fotos que me enviaba su novio"


Lorenzo Quinn (51 años), es el único de los 13 hijos de Anthony Quinn que es artista como su padre. Vive y trabaja en Cataluña desde hace más de 20 años y allí se educaron sus tres



www.elmundo.es





También se habla del propietario de Desguaces La Torre,* Luis Miguel Rodríguez*, íntimo de Carmen Martínez-Bordiú. Luis Miguel Rodríguez niega que tuviese algún trato íntimo con Doña Esther.

Doña Esther estuvo casada dos veces antes de hacerlo con el marqués. Sus ex maridos apenas son conocidos. El primero se llama Francisco Garrido, del segundo ni siquiera se sabe el nombre.

Se ha comentado que los hijos del marqués desconfiaban de Doña Esther.









Esther Doña fue corista de Julio Iglesias (y sus otros escándalos)


El nombre de Esther Doña viene acaparando titulares desde que, en febrero de 2016, saltara a la palestra como novia de Carlos Falcó. Desde entonces, todo ha sido frenético. La mode



www.elmundo.es





Lo más curioso es que Sylvia Córdoba y Esther Doña se conocían, y hasta las dos parejas salieron juntos a cenar en alguna ocasión. El marqués siempre quería bailar con la abogada, cuando todavía era la pareja del juez Pedraz. Le tenía un cariño enorme.

No se sabe si es que el marqués ya olía a cuerno quemado, el caso es que según su viuda le dijo un día: *El día que yo no esté, ¡Santiago es el hombre que me gustaría para Esther!*_"_









Se destapa la farsa de Esther Doña y Pedraz: "Carlos Falcó tenía adoración por Sylvia Córdoba"


Isabel González, Beatriz Cortázar y Carlos P. Gimeno comentan con Federico Jiménez Losantos la relación de la feliz pareja.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## javvi (23 Oct 2021)

*Amaños en sentencias de Margarita Robles y el Fiscal Mena*

Para el que le interese verlo por escrito, ya está en la sección de documentos de la página javierroyuelasamit.com.



http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/10/806-MENA-Y-M.ROBLES-SENTENCIAS-A-CAMBIO-DE-DINERO.pdf


----------



## Peritta (23 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Eso me recuerda a una anécdota que ya le he oído contar varias veces a Fernandito Sánchez Dragó. Cuenta que cenando con Félix Sanz Roldán (¿y tú qué hacías cenando con el director del ceneí, Fernandito? ¿era la primera vez?) sacó su móvil de los antiguos, de los que no tienen internet (Dragó se jacta de estar regañado con las nuevas tecnologías, apenas las usa) y Sanz Roldán se río al verlo y le dijo: mira un móvil como el que usamos los espías, con estos antiguos es mucho más difícil que nos espíen.
> 
> Claro, esto lleva a preguntarse: ¿qué hacía un escritor tan desprendido de la política, tan metido en su propio ego y tan metido en sus viajes iniciático-místico-psicodélicos (¿y tan masón?) cenando con el jefe de los espías? Si es cierto lo que dice ¿cómo se le ocurre al jefe de los espías contarle eso a la portera de las Letras y los premios literarios que es Dragó? ¿lo hizo intencionadamente para lanzar un mensaje al público?
> 
> ...



No me imagino al Sánchez Dragó perteneciendo a ninguna hermandad más o menos mandilona. Éso requiere una cierta obediencia o servidumbre y éste ha sido siempre mu desobediente y mu soberbio. Además ya estaría escaldado del asociacionismo tras su paso por el partido comunista o troskista o el que fuera, que yo de política no entiendo.
Pero lo mismo sí, ya que la realidad suele superar a cualquier imaginación o especulación.
A quien sí me imagino masón es al general Sanz Roldán. Y si Mena mete a jueces en la masonería, no descarto que éste también intentara captar al Sanchez Dragó.

No, a mi tampoco me cae bien este Narciso, demasiado prendado de sí mismo. Pero no le conozco de nada y puedo cambiar de opinión.

Sanz Roldán era un general de intendencia próximo a Zapatero (por éso le nombrarían jefe de la TIA) y lo mismo es un aficionado a los libros o conocería a Dragó del barrio o de su juventud. No sé. ¿Se ha mojado Sanchez Dragó con el expediente Royuela, o se ha puesto de perfil y cumple la omertá respetando el manto de silencio?.

Shadowban para los que dominan el "lenguaje culto".

Yo también tengo un teléfono de teclas don @javvi, pero no sé ni enviar un SMS (pásalo-pásalo decía la consigna de obligado cumplimiento). Supongo que en los teléfonos de dedo deslizante es más fácil insertar mecanismos y aplicaciones de espionaje que en éstos, que serán más ortopédicos y les obligará a currar más a los espías que a los mecanismos automáticos.

Pero el que nos espíen y nos graben ya era conocido por todos, no era ningún secreto y hablaban del Sistema ECHELON, que debía de ser francés y luego lo sustituyeron por el SITEL que debía de ser americano y luego del SITEL-2. Después ya no se ha vuelto a hablar de ello y ahora no sé ni por qué número van.
Lo cierto es que a la gente parece importarle una higa que les graben las conversaciones, o quizá nos resignamos ya que no podemos evitarlo.

Sí, Zapatero al tomar posesión del cargo, a consecuencia de una masacre aleatoria, de las primeras cosas que dijo que iba a hacer era echar muchos cuartos a las nuevas tecnologías y que iba a poner un portatil a cada niño en las escuelas. Y luego mira en qué clase de tecnologías metió los dineros.



Los 11-M no los podemos evitar don @javvi, pero los 3 de Abril y las identificaciones dactiloscópicas del Arimany Manso sí. Y que el sumario al juez Del Olmo se lo dictara una comisión parlamentaria también. Y que en el juicio no se juzgara la realidad o los hechos y sí lo que ponía en un sumario, también.
Pero para éso los jueces han de tener los güevos bien puestos y no servir a logias y otras banderas.
No se puede servir a dos amos.

Sí, nos las prometíamos mu felices con el Gómez Bermudez cuando mandó callar con cajas destempladas a Rafah Zouher cuando éste contestó "superinocente" a la pregunta de don Pftalato. También nos ilusionó el que dijera que iba a meter a los perjuros en el penal del Puerto de Santamaría y cuando mandó poner una cámara en la sala del contraanálisis del polvillo del extintor.

Pero como bien dice usté, las palomas mensajeras -o las notas manuscritas- le hicieron arrugarse.

Luego se agarró al Pftalato de Dibutilo (puto plástico) que debe de ser poco menos que ubícuo y salir en todos los análisis químicos, y salió como pudo del brete que era el explosivo. Total que desde entonces yo le llamo Gómez Pftalato Bermúdez.

Sí, su señora (la Elisa Beni) escribió un libro (La Soledad del Juzgador) y algo de polémica hubo.
Después se divorció y si ésta no le sacó hasta las entretelas de la americana sería por que los jueces de lo matrimonial harían piña con él, supongo que en agradecimiento por los servicios prestados.


No, no estoy obsesionado con las coreanas caramba. Simplemente me levantan el espíritu y me reconcilian con la raza humana. Son un coro y un ballet en la misma pieza. Y con lo sórdido que es este tema, supongo que los lectores agradecerán algo de color en un hilo tan siniestro.

Sí, sí, las asiáticas en general son muy femeninas y tal, pero luego tienen un carácter de todos los demonios. _Cuidiao_ pues.

____________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Uritorco (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


>









¿ TAMBIEN va empericada?


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


>



Ver archivo adjunto 816429


¿ TAMBIEN va empericada?


----------



## Uritorco (24 Oct 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 816429
> 
> 
> ¿ TAMBIEN va empericada?



Según el profesor Alberto Barcena esta señora es masona de alta graduación, y es una de las que participó con otros compañeros de logia en un ritual que hicieron durante la exhumación de Franco.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Según el profesor Alberto Barcena esta señora es masona de alta graduación, y es una de las que participó con otros compañeros de logia en un ritual que hicieron durante la exhumación de Franco.



La juntada con el prevaricador Garzon, el cual ha cobrado 9 millones de eurazos de la mafia venezolana porque la fiscalia
(su perrita) hiciera la vista gorda.

asco no, lo siguiente. Joder es que hay menas penas por todas partes, pero en el psoe no se salva ni el portero,


----------



## javvi (24 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No me imagino al Sánchez Dragó perteneciendo a ninguna hermandad más o menos mandilona. Éso requiere una cierta obediencia o servidumbre y éste ha sido siempre mu desobediente y mu soberbio. Además ya estaría escaldado del asociacionismo tras su paso por el partido comunista o troskista o el que fuera, que yo de política no entiendo.
> Pero lo mismo sí, ya que la realidad suele superar a cualquier imaginación o especulación.



Empecé a sospecharlo en un debate sobre los viajes iniciáticos, interpreto las palabras de Dragó como una confesión, es cuando empieza a hablar, antes de contar su propia experiencia personal iniciática.



Minutos después uno de los tarados que participan en el debate hace unas alusiones a las palabras de Dragó. Se ve al fondo, en una pizarra blanca, el dibujo del Árbol de la Vida, o árbol Sefirot. de la cábala judía, que en una logia es como un crucifijo en una iglesia. (18:34). Dragó le responde con que ya avisó de que se guardaba un as en la manga, y están de acuerdo en que hay unos secretos que no van a revelar.



javvi dijo:


> *LA UNIÓN DE CONVERGENCIA Y UNIÓN Y LA CÁBALA. DURAN LLEIDA Y SÁNCHEZ LLIBRE*
> Ver archivo adjunto 611217
> 
> _"El hombre andaluz no es un hombre coherente, es un hombre anárquico. Es un hombre destruido (...) es, generalmente, un hombre poco hecho, un hombre que hace cientos de años que pasa hambre y vive en un estado de ignorancia y de miseria cultural, mental y espiritual. Es un hombre desarraigado, incapaz de tener un sentido poco amplio de comunidad. A menudo da pruebas de una excelente madera humana, pero de entrada constituye la muestra de menor valor social y espiritual de España. Ya lo he dicho antes: es un hombre destruido y anárquico. Si por la fuerza del número llegase a dominar, sin haber superado su propia perplejidad, destruiría Cataluña. E introduciría su mentalidad anárquica y pobrísima, es decir, su falta de mentalidad."_
> ...



En cualquier caso, Gárgoris y Habidis, el libro que le hizo tan famoso en el año inicial del R-78, que es una especia de historia mágica de España, no es más que una retahíla de todos los topicazos de los misterios iniciáticos que se pueden ver en cualquier editorial masónica. Está mejor escrito que los bodrios que suelen publicar los hermanos masones, pero el contenido es el mismo.









Gárgoris y Habidis - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Libros de masonería | EDITORIAL MASONICA.ES


Editorial especializada en libros de masonería. El mayor catálogo del mundo en español. Libros digitales o en papel con envío a todo el mundo.



www.masonica.es





En esos debates iniciáticos de Dragó, uno de los tertulianos más habituales, muy amigo suyo, era Luis Racionero: otro que escribe ladrillos iniciáticos. En su caso una imagen vale más que mil palabras. Es curioso que esta foto sólo se puede ver en un hilo de Burbuja abierto por un tal Greenback.












__





MASONES en el gobierno socialista.


El presidente de la Gran Logia de España, Josep Corominas i Busqueta, afirmó en el 2005 en Vigo que ocho de miembros del gabinete Zapatero eran masones. El historiador Ricardo de la Cierva afirmó con rotundidad que ZP era masón. Caamaño miembro de la masoneria, una imagen vale mas que mil...




www.burbuja.info





Luis Racionero es el de la izquierda, el del medio no sé qué masón es, y el de la derecha es Francisco Caamaño, Ministro socialista de Justicia entre el 2009 y el 2011.

La suegra de Luis Racionero es el caso 149 del ER.



javvi dijo:


> EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA Y LA GAUCHE DIVINE BARCELONESA
> Hay un error en el caso 149 de la relación de asesinatos. Se puede comprobar cotejándolo con los manuscritos. La persona presuntamente asesinada no es Roberto
> Álamo Guevar, como se dice en la relación, sino Mercedes Arias Vilatarsana como se puede comprobar en los manuscritos. La parte contratante es la hija, pero está mal escrito en la relación. Su nombre es Maria José Ragué Arias. Ragué con R y no con B como se escribe en la relación: Bagué. Ya he informado a Santiago y me ha dado las gracias.
> Maria José Ragué Arias, encarga al bufete Socias Humbert, del que era clienta, para que le arreglen lo de su madre, que a la sazón, ya había cumplido 93 años. Mercedes Arias Vilatarsana falleció el dos de agosto del 2005.
> ...





Peritta dijo:


> Luego se agarró al Pftalato de Dibutilo (puto plástico) que debe de ser poco menos que ubícuo y salir en todos los análisis químicos, y salió como pudo del brete que era el explosivo. Total que desde entonces yo le llamo Gómez Pftalato Bermúdez.



Hace tiempo que me di cuenta. 


Peritta dijo:


> No, no estoy obsesionado con las coreanas caramba. Simplemente me levantan el espíritu y me reconcilian con la raza humana. Son un coro y un ballet en la misma pieza. Y con lo sórdido que es este tema, supongo que los lectores agradecerán algo de color en un hilo tan siniestro.
> 
> Sí, sí, las asiáticas en general son muy femeninas y tal, pero luego tienen un carácter de todos los demonios. _Cuidiao_ pues.



Tomo nota.


----------



## mapachën (24 Oct 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Hola, entiendo que lo de Trump te descolocara, nos descolocó a todos sobre todo porque todos creíamos que el ER terminó con la jubilación de Mena en 2006 además así lo denunciaban o decían en el ER.
> 
> Yo he creído desde siempre que detrás de las notas de Mena no estaba la clínica , ni hay zulo en Francia ni nada que se le parezca, igual que existen los masones , existe otra fuerza en España y fuera de España que, lucha contra el sistema establecido actual, me meto en un lugar prohibido que es cuestión de fe por tanto pocos argumentos os puedo dar, pero se sintetiza en una lucha a muerte entre el bien y el mal, un mal en mayúsculas que incluso tiene como objetivo la destrucción del planeta.
> 
> ...



Gracias por este mensaje.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## javvi (24 Oct 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 816429
> 
> 
> ¿ TAMBIEN va empericada?



¿Es así como se dan la mano los masones?







La presunta empericada, o encalada, estrecha la mano de Álvaro García Ortiz, el Fiscal Jefe de la Secretaría Técnica de la Fiscalía General del Estado. El Fiscal tan educado que acusa recibo de la denuncia de Javier Marzal.


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Empecé a sospecharlo en un debate sobre los viajes iniciáticos, interpreto las palabras de Dragó como una confesión, es cuando empieza a hablar, antes de contar su propia experiencia personal iniciática.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ese programa lo refrieron en una radio pirata de noche hace poco y lo escuche, ahi tambien me di cuenta que era mason. Tambien en otro capitulo donde dice " no confeseis secretos que no podais o os puedan costar la vida", claramente refieriendose a la masoneria.

Y otra cosa es que un reaccionario siempre en TV, debe ser por sus colegas de mandil...

Por cierto en ese capitulo que tu citas, la historieta penosa que cuenta el yonky Escohotado es de puta pena...

que te parece=?


----------



## javvi (25 Oct 2021)

*ÁLVARO GARCÍA ORTIZ: EL FISCAL JEFE DE LA SECRETARÍA TÉCNICA DE LA FISCALÍA GENERAL DEL ESTADO, QUE EDUCADAMENTE DESPACHA A MARZAL Y LOS ROYUELA. TAMBIÉN REPRESENTÓ A LA ACUSACIÓN POPULAR DEL CASO PRESTIGE. *

*El fiscal del 'Prestige', Álvaro García, se perfila como mano derecha de Delgado*

_*El fiscal delegado de Medio Ambiente en Galicia y ex presidente de la Unión Progresista de Fiscales (UPF) suena como nuevo fiscal jefe de la Secretaría Técnica de la Fiscalía General del Estado*_

* De corte progresista, García Ortiz, también miembro del Consejo Fiscal, fue crítico con el anterior fiscal general del Estado fallecido José Manuel Maza y los nombramientos que éste realizó, especialmente el de Manuel Moix como jefe de la Fiscalía Anticorrupción.









El fiscal del 'Prestige', Álvaro García, se perfila como mano derecha de Delgado


La ex ministra de Justicia, Dolores Delgado, estaría preparando el terreno para contar con un equipo de su máxima confianza cuando llegue a la Fiscalía




www.elindependiente.com




*


Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha puesto esto en el hilo? :
> 
> Muere de repente el tercer juez o fiscal que combatía al independentismo
> 
> ...



Mucho antes de llegar a tan alto puesto, Álvaro García Ortiz representó a la acusación popular del caso Prestige. Como un aquelarre en el que se celebrase el décimo aniversario del secuestro de las niñas de Alcácer (viernes 13 de noviembre de 1992, luna llena), el 13 de noviembre de 2002, según declaró el capitán del barco Apostolos Mangouras, se oyó una explosión que provocó una fisura en el casco del barco.

Según la propia Wikipedia:

_Se especuló con la posibilidad, nunca demostrada, de que la grieta en el casco del Prestige fuese provocada por el choque con un contenedor o un tronco a la deriva. Se sabe que horas antes tres barcos que navegaban por la misma zona transportando contenedores, troncos de madera y tubos de 1 metro de diámetro, perdieron parte de sus cargas. Un barco perdió ese mismo día 13 de noviembre unos 200 troncos de 17 m de largo por 30-50 cm de diámetro. Muchos de ellos aparecieron en la costa los días siguientes__4_​​_El capitán del Prestige pretendía fondear el barco a unas cuatro millas de la costa, a una profundidad en la que podía largar anclas. Su objetivo era salvar la carga y el buque. Las autoridades españolas no le permitieron acercarse a la costa, obligándole a ser remolcado. La resistencia de Mangouras, que advirtió que el buque se rompería si era expuesto a un oleaje más duro, está en el origen de su encausamiento_​​Justo 11 años después del desastre el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Galicia, el 13 de noviembre de 2013 (eclipse solar total en el hemisferio sur) dicta sentencia. Se absuelve al jefe de máquinas, Nikolaos Argyropoulos y al exdirector general de la Marina Mercante, José Luis López Sors. Al capitán del 'Prestige', Apostolos Mangouras, se le condena por un delito de "desobediencia grave" a nueve meses de prisión y a pagar 1/3 de las costas del proceso.









Eclipse solar del 13 de noviembre de 2012 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




.








El Tribunal absuelve a los tres acusados por la catástrofe medioambiental del 'Prestige'


El Tribunal Superior de Xustiza de Galicia ha condenado a Apostolos Mangouras, capitán del buque 'Prestige', a nueve meses de prisión y al pago de ...




www.20minutos.es





El juicio prácticamente quedó con el asiento de la acusación vacío. Sólo el capitán griego pagó por una desobediencia, que si le hubiesen dejado hacer, muy probablemente, se podría haber evitado el desastre.
El mayor precio que se pagó no fue jurídico, si no electoral. Empezó una campaña masiva contra el Partido Popular de Aznar y que se renovaría con gran virulencia entre el 11 de marzo y el 14 de 2004 con la turba que asedió la sede del PP en Génova.

Si uno repasa la entrada de la Wikipedia del caso Prestige, lo que más llama la atención es determinados personajes que brillan por su ausencia. Todo gira en torno al capitán griego y el PP.

Pero... ¿Quién era el propietario de *Crown Resources, *la empresa rusa con sede en Suiza que fletó la carga del petrolero Prestige? Empresa que sólo es mencionada de pasada en la Wikipedia.

*Marc Rich: *de la tribu innombrable que ya saben. Huyó a Estados Unidos de su Bélgica natal en 1942. Ya desde muy joven empezó sus negocios con materias primas. Con el tiempo se convertiría en uno de los hombres más ricos del Mundo. Se calculaba que su fortuna movía un volumen anual de negocio de 13.000 millones de dólares.

_Marc Rich, el mayor traficante mundial de petróleo, estuvo prófugo de la justicia norteamericana durante 18 años y figuró desde 1983 hasta el año 2000 en la lista de los diez hombres más buscados por el FBI, acusado de haber protagonizado la mayor evasión fiscal de la historia de EE UU y de burlar el embargo petrolero a Irán._​​_El FBI ofreció durante casi dos décadas una recompensa de 750.000 dólares por su captura._​​_El ex presidente norteamericano* Bill Clinton* concedió un polémico indulto a Marc Rich a finales de 2000, durante sus últimos días en la Casa Blanca, tal como establece la prerrogativa que permite a los mandatarios norteamericanos conceder el perdón en su postrera decisión presidencial, en una medida muy criticada y en estos momentos revisada por el actual presidente Bush, que fue bautizada por los medios de comunicación norteamericanos como el "*Pardongate*"._​​_ Entre las personalidades de todo el mundo que enviaron misivas a Bill Clinton intercediendo por el indulto a Marc Rich, figuraban el entonces primer ministro de Israel, *Ehud Barak;* el ex director del Mosad, *Shabtai Shavit;* el entonces ministros es Exteriores de Israel y ex embajador en España, *Shlomo Ben Ami *y el director vitalicio de la Orquesta Filarmónica de Israel, *Zubin Mehta.* A EE UU también llegaron cartas de apoyo a Rich procedentes de España. Entre ellas destacan las del empresario vigués *Fernando Fernández Tapias*, naviero y vicepresidente de la COEO y del Real Madrid; del Premio Nobel, *Camilo José Cela,* en su condición de responsable de la Fundación Marc Rich de España; de la princesa *Irene de Grecia*, hermana de la Reina Sofía, como presidenta de la organización benéfica española Mundo en Armonía _​​​_Al margen de las cartas enviadas a la Casa Blanca, hubo quienes llevaron a cabo gestiones directas en pro del multimillonario judío ante el presidente de Estados Unidos . La revista Time ha citado entre ellos al *rey Juan Carlos*. El libro "El lobby judío", del periodista y escritor Alfonso Torres, habitual colaborador de El País, aparecido el pasado mes de noviembre, que dedica un capítulo entero a Marc Rich, afirma que "en La Zarzuela aseguraron escuetamente que no consta´, por lo que es probable que la llamada se haya producido a título personal" _​​​_





El magnate de la marea negra / Caso Prestige. Era mejor que estuvieran callados. Sin desperdicios. Frases para la historia y otras opiniones / Ecología y Mar / Mar, Pesca, Sub y Ecología / Portada - masmar


Content Management System




www.masmar.net




_​​_La fabulosa riqueza de Marc Rich ha sido objeto de especulación durante años. Los expertos de la revista *Forbes* que anualmente compilan las mayores fortunas del planeta bromean sobre ello: no han podido incluir a Rich en su lista porque son incapaces de calcular el algoritmo necesario para calibrar la dimensión de su abundancia._​​_ Marc Rich lo mismo compraba *Picassos *a destajo que cosechas enteras de grano en Ucrania y contaba entre sus amigos desde *Henry Kisinger* a *Plácido Domingo.* _​​




__





Marc Rich - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Fallece Marc Rich, el polémico magnate judío indultado por Clinton


El multimillonario estadounidense Marc Rich, fundador de una de las mayores multinacionales de materias primas, Glencore, murió hoy a los 78 años en Suiza,




www.elconfidencial.com





Marc Rich llegó a tener cuatro nacionalidades: la belga, la useña, la isrealí y la española, que le concedió el Gobierno de *Calvo Sotelo*. Llegó a convertirse en uno de los protagonistas de la fauna marbellí, incluso tuvo un romance, agárrense, con* Lola Sergeyeva*, la nieta de *Dolores Ibárruri, La Pasionaria.*















La nieta de la Pasionaria y el millonario Marc Rich, protagonistas de la Gala de la Paz en Marbella


El idilio amoroso entre Lola Sergueyeva, nieta de toda una leyenda comunista como es la Pasionaria, y el millonario Marc Rich, Dedos de oro como algunos




www.elconfidencial.com





Otro personaje que brilla por su ausencia en la Wikipedia es *Mijaíl Fridman,* alias *Mijaíl el sucio*, nacido en Ucrania, de la misma tribu que el anterior.
Le cedo la palabra al presunto masón y protestante Cesar Vidal:

_Domiciliada actualmente en Suiza aunque con capital ruso, el nombre de la *Crown Resources AG* ha saltado ocasionalmente a los medios de comunicación en relación con operaciones llevadas a cabo con la Cuba de Castro, la Venezuela de Chávez, la Libia de Gadafi e incluso con el Irak de Sadam Husein. Sin embargo, no todo concluye en la Crown Resources AG._​​_A decir verdad, se podría afirmar que ahí es donde comienza la historia. La compañía forma parte de* Alfa Grup, *un colosal holding ruso cuyo propietario, Mijaíl Fridman_​​​_Pero no en todas las ocasiones los calificativos resultan tan elogiosos ni admirativos. Tal es el caso de baron robber. El término surgió en Estados Unidos a finales del siglo XIX para referirse a multimillonarios cuya fortuna se había forjado con prácticas a menudo ilegales e incluso violentas, pero que habían ganado respetabilidad con el paso del tiempo gracias a una hábil política de mecenazgo y relaciones públicas._​​_ En Rusia, este término singular se ha aplicado durante los últimos años a grandes empresarios que, en connivencia con Boris Yeltsin, y no pocas veces con la mafia, lograron amasar cuantiosas fortunas en el periodo de las grandes privatizaciones -que no liberalizaciones- de la década de los 90. _​​*UN FILÁNTROPO*​_Por si fuera poco, el mes pasado, Fridman lograba incluso que el congreso judío ruso lo eligiera presidente de una nueva organización de carácter humanitario que agrupa a buen número de entidades judías del país. No deja de ser chocante si se tiene en cuenta que Fridman fue circuncidado a los seis años y que la experiencia le resultó tan traumática que aborrece de todo corazón a los judíos religiosos. _​​_


Mijail «el sucio»


_
Las últimas noticias de Mijaíl el sucio es que vive en Londres. En su labor filantrópica ha financiando un museo del Holocausto en Ucrania y es propietario de uno de los supermercados más extendidos por toda España: los D.I.A.









18 años del Prestige: Mijaíl Fridman, el empresario que lo fletó, es hoy dueño de los supermercados DIA y el más rico de Londres


Nació en la URSS hace 56 años. Afincado en la capital británica, posee la mayor red de supermercados rusa. Entre sus labores de filántropo, un museo del holocausto en Ucrania. En los negocios, según sus rivales, es implacable.




www.revistavanityfair.es











Así que nuestro simpático fiscal, que acusa recibo y manda un cordial saludo, que es ahora Fiscal Jefe de la Secretaría Técnica de la Fiscalía General del Estado, que se dice que es la mano derecha de la impoluta *Dolores Delgado*, que representó a la Acusación Popular en el juicio del Prestige, y que no encontró a nadie más que acusar que al capitán griego ¿nos lo imaginamos metiendo en la cárcel a Marc Rich y a Mijaíl el sucio? No digo días, (como los super de Mijaíl el sucio) ¿Cuántas horas hubiera durado vivo?

Me puedo imaginar la nota de Mena:

_Ruiz_​​_Mis amigos de Marbella me han dicho que hay un fiscal que no es más tonto porque no se entrena, pretende meter en la cárcel a Marc y a Mijaíl. Encárgate de este cabrón, no escatimes en gastos, hay mucho dinero por medio. No importan los daños colaterales. _​_Mantenme informado._​_ OK!_​


----------



## javvi (25 Oct 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ese programa lo refrieron en una radio pirata de noche hace poco y lo escuche, ahi tambien me di cuenta que era mason. Tambien en otro capitulo donde dice " no confeseis secretos que no podais o os puedan costar la vida", claramente refieriendose a la masoneria.
> 
> Y otra cosa es que un reaccionario siempre en TV, debe ser por sus colegas de mandil...
> 
> ...



De Antonio Escohotado Espinoza (¿sefardí?), alias Escota, el filósofo dopado, lo mejor que tiene es sacar de contexto sus desvaríos, de hecho, en la serie Out of Context, era uno de los mejores, pero me parece que lo han censurado, ya no se puede ver, o al menos yo no puedo. Para echarse unas risas está bien. 

Aunque ya puestos, quien se gana el oro de los tertulianos de Dragó es el payaso Fernando Arrabal el día que iba pasado de coñac ¿o era orujo?


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> De Antonio Escohotado Espinoza (¿sefardí?), alias Escota, el filósofo dopado, lo mejor que tiene es sacar de contexto sus desvaríos, de hecho, en la serie Out of Context, era uno de los mejores, pero me parece que lo han censurado, ya no se puede ver, o al menos yo no puedo. Para echarse unas risas está bien.
> 
> Aunque ya puestos, quien se gana el oro de los tertulianos de Dragó es el payaso Fernando Arrabal el día que iba pasado de coñac ¿o era orujo?




La anectoda que cuenta el Escojonado de Ibiza con el anillo ese es para darle un sopapo por tomar el pelo a la gente.

No lo se resumir bien, pero me puso de los nervios.


----------



## javvi (25 Oct 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> La anectoda que cuenta el Escojonado de Ibiza con el anillo ese es para darle un sopapo por tomar el pelo a la gente.
> 
> No lo se resumir bien, pero me puso de los nervios.



La masonería es como la luna, tiene una cara oculta y otra visible. La oculta sólo la hemos podido ver en pocas ocasiones: el ejemplo está en las notas de Mena. La visible, la que ellos muestran, da vergüenza ajena. Si el Escota no es masón, al menos, está rodeado de masones: incluida la señora esa, que debe ser de la logia del Gran Oriente, la que admite féminas. La impresión que saco de estos debates esotéricos de Dragó es que parece que compiten a ver a quién se le ocurre la gilipollez más gorda. Si yo fuera el Escota octogenario retirado en Ibiza, no soportaría verme en esos debates, de hace unos treinta años, comportándome como un completo imbécil.


----------



## javvi (25 Oct 2021)

*Villarejo denuncia que hay una mafia parapolicial dedicada a asesinatos por encargo y nadie pestañea*

Se menciona el Expediente Royuela


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> La masonería es como la luna, tiene una cara oculta y otra visible. La oculta sólo la hemos podido ver en pocas ocasiones: el ejemplo está en las notas de Mena. La visible, la que ellos muestran, da vergüenza ajena. Si el Escota no es masón, al menos, está rodeado de masones: incluida la señora esa, que debe ser de la logia del Gran Oriente, la que admite féminas. La impresión que saco de estos debates esotéricos de Dragó es que parece que compiten a ver a quién se le ocurre la gilipollez más gorda. Si yo fuera el Escota octogenario retirado en Ibiza, no soportaría verme en esos debates, de hace unos treinta años, comportándome como un completo imbécil.




Pero que puedes esperar de una secta donde se pasan la noche haciendo posturitas raras, a cada cual mas ridicula ( eso las oficiales, ya que doy por hecho que hacen otras como el trenecito, el mamiblu, la tijera en las de bollos etc.)

Tengo aqui el diccionar mamasonico del gran oriente de francia y me parto el culo de las chorradas que salen.

El escojonado y el Drago han vivivo a cuerpo de reyes a costa de estar en esa secta y copar carguitos, como todos los langostos felipistas.

Edito, si se apellida Espinoza, debe ser etniano real por parte de Madre. No lo sabia, supe hace poco que ese apellido tan poco ortodoxo lo era.

No se puede negar que ambos sean superdotados intelectualmente, eso es cierto.

VCR


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Bimmer (25 Oct 2021)

Se ha hablado mucho del método de las notas para no dejar rastro tecnológico y tal, pero al igual que hay cuerpos enterrados en fosas los cuales sirven para que nadie se relaje y cubrir espaldas mutuas, debe haber material audiovisual de crímenes.


De este modo, nadie se va a poner a cavar en tierras hasta dar con un cuerpo porque no tiene tiempo ni medios, creo que Serrano insinuó hacer una gilipollez de ese calibre, aunque me suena más que fue el Arconte, pero cualquier quinceañero aficionado y adentrado en la programación, puede hackear y dar con materiales audiovisuales delicados, y claro suponiendo que alguien dé con este material, los términos y condiciones de las páginas web más transitadas no permiten publicarlo, pero hay páginas web de internet que comparten dicho contenido, no exagero, no te tienes que ir a la jodida deep web, cualquier niño puede entrar en una página de esas y ver descuartizaciones, palizas, etc etc, yo solo pude ver salteado un vídeo de semejante mierda, pero como en la miniatura de vídeos de youtube, había centenares de vídeos de ese estilo y páginas y páginas web similares.


Lo que quiero decir con esto es que la probabilidad de que asesinatos que leemos en las notas y de los miles que vienen en notas que no hemos visto, se hayan grabado en vídeo y publicado en dichas páginas web.


Problemas : A ver quiénes tienen el estómago de comprobar ese material, y en caso de tenerlo, provoca un trastorno mental y malestar que pasa factura a la persona que lo haga.


Solución : No hay que buscar pruebas debajo de las piedras, la compañía que permite esta mierda es Alphabet Inc. a través de Google, la responsable directa y mayoritaria de no denunciar esos crímenes que aparecen en sus compañías como Google es Alphabet Inc. (y podría considerarse cómplice).


Por favor don @javvi haga su magia a la que nos tiene malacostumbrados, ya que semejante trabajo de investigación que realiza, lo deberíamos hacer todos los seguidores del ER en mayor o menor grado, y sobre todo lo deberían hacer los funcionarios que cobran por ello, o mejor dicho, que cobran por no hacer lo que deberían hacer...


Este es el director general de Alphabet : Sundar Pichai 


A partir de ese pollo, estoy seguro que vamos a flipar con lo que nos aportes en cosas relacionadas con él, empresas, políticos, sus cargos predecesores, etc


----------



## Bimmer (25 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Se ha hablado mucho del método de las notas para no dejar rastro tecnológico y tal, pero al igual que hay cuerpos enterrados en fosas los cuales sirven para que nadie se relaje y cubrir espaldas mutuas, debe haber material audiovisual de crímenes.
> 
> 
> De este modo, nadie se va a poner a cavar en tierras hasta dar con un cuerpo porque no tiene tiempo ni medios, creo que Serrano insinuó hacer una gilipollez de ese calibre, aunque me suena más que fue el Arconte, pero cualquier quinceañero aficionado y adentrado en la programación, puede hackear y dar con materiales audiovisuales delicados, y claro suponiendo que alguien dé con este material, los términos y condiciones de las páginas web más transitadas no permiten publicarlo, pero hay páginas web de internet que comparten dicho contenido, no exagero, no te tienes que ir a la jodida deep web, cualquier niño puede entrar en una página de esas y ver descuartizaciones, palizas, etc etc, yo solo pude ver salteado un vídeo de semejante mierda, pero como en la miniatura de vídeos de youtube, había centenares de vídeos de ese estilo y páginas y páginas web similares.
> ...




Principales accionistas de Alphabet Inc. (google) :


En fondos soberanos :

Norges Bank Investment Management (NBIM)

Korea Investment Corporation

CPP Investment Board


----------



## javvi (25 Oct 2021)

*Denunciada la fortuna y doble identidad del Dr. Arimany Manso procedente del crimen organizado*




Dirán que soy un conspiranoico, pero ya vamos por la segunda residencia de Arimany en cuya dirección hay un cementerio. Teníamos la de Mahón.



javvi dijo:


> La segunda residencia de Arimany está en el Camí Trepucó de Mahón. No especifica el número. Hay unas cuantas casas pagesas. Puede ser cualquiera de ellas.
> 
> Curiosamente, en esa misma calle está el crematorio municipal. Recordemos la cantidad de casos de la relación de los 800 que son incinerados. 142 veces me sale la palabra incinerado en el pdf de los 800.
> 
> ...





javvi dijo:


> *¿HOROYUELACAUSTO?*
> 
> No quiero ser morboso, ya tenemos bastante con las cuatro fosas comunes de Mequinenza, Almacellas, Vinaroz y San Sebastián de los Reyes.
> 
> ...





Ahora resulta que tiene un personalidad falsa: Carlos Gómez Calleja. Domicilio en Tudela, Navarra. Santiago lee mal la calle, es *Camino de Quiteria*, no Luteria. Es, literalmente, un camino, no está asfaltado. Cruza un parque de Tudela. No hay ninguna vivienda en ese camino. Por un extremo hay una ermita, y lo que parece un depósito de agua. Por el otro lado da al cementerio. la dirección del cementerio es Avenida de Tarazona. Esa es la carretera que da al otro lado del cementerio. Al otro lado de la Avenida de Tarazona está el Campus de Tudela de la Universidad Pública de Navarra, donde se puede estudiar eso que llaman Ciencias de la Salud.






Másteres - Salud - UPNA


Oferta de másteres de la Universidad Pública de Navarra (UPNA) disponibles en el área de Salud




www.unavarra.es













Camino a Sta. Quiteria · 31500 Tudela, Navarra


31500 Tudela, Navarra




www.google.com













El cementerio de Tudela abrirá de 8.30 a 18.30 del 25 de octubre al 1 de noviembre con motivo de Todos los Santos


El cementerio de Tudela permanecerá abierto en horario continuo de 8.30 a 18.30 horas, entre el 25 de octubre y el próximo 1 de noviembre, festividad de Todos l




www.diariodenavarra.es





Lo que no sé es si en ese cementerio hay también crematorio, como en el de Mahón, o hay que recurrir a alguno privado que he visto en Tudela.

No he visto nada relacionado con un Carlos Gómez Calleja en Tudela.

He mirado alguna de sus propiedades en USA. La de Philadelphia es muy bonita, típica New England. En la misma calle no he visto ningún cementerio ni crematorio, pero hay alguno muy cerca.









1426 Fontain St · 1426 Fontain St, Philadelphia, PA 19121, EE. UU.


1426 Fontain St, Philadelphia, PA 19121, EE. UU.




www.google.com





En su declaración de bienes (48:55) consta un parque solar en Tuleda, como propietario del 50 %. Hay varios en Tudela, ninguno en la dirección Camino de Quiteria.


----------



## javvi (25 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Por favor don @javvi haga su magia a la que nos tiene malacostumbrados, ya que semejante trabajo de investigación que realiza, lo deberíamos hacer todos los seguidores del ER en mayor o menor grado, y sobre todo lo deberían hacer los funcionarios que cobran por ello, o mejor dicho, que cobran por no hacer lo que deberían hacer...



Aré lo que pude...lo siento, el chiste no funciona en la lengua escrita, la falta de h lo delata. Si lo dices, en vez de escribirlo, el interlocutor dirá: ¿cómo que haré lo que pude? será haré lo que pueda. Y tú tienes que decirle: no, es que es aré de arar, no de hacer.


----------



## javvi (25 Oct 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


>



¡Toma ya! Lo que faltaba para acabar de atar cabos. Blanco y en Botella, o mejor dicho, con mandil, escuadra y compás. Los hermanos masones no tendrán la gentileza de haber grabado la conferencia de Fernandito y compartirla con el público no masón.

El del medio, que le vigila, con esa mirada tan amenazante, (a ver qué dices de fakenews Fernandito, que ya sabes que los errores se pagan muy caros) es, si no me equivoco, Óscar de Alfonso, el Gran Maestre de la Logia de España.

Todo se resume en lo que dice más abajo uno que se hace llamar Francmasón

_Nuestro verdadero actuar, es cuando nadie nos ve, cuando hacemos las cosas sin esperar aprobación, sin esperar reconocimiento._​​Pero como sois humanos cometéis errores, algunas veces perdéis las notitas, y alguna idea nos hacemos de vuestro verdadero actuar.


​​​


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (25 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> ¡Toma ya! Lo que faltaba para acabar de atar cabos



Ahora se entiende bien la pedofilia del Sánchez Dragón.
Escohotado me cuadra menos como masón, lo veo más como amigo yonki de masones o masón de grado bajo


----------



## Siete_e (25 Oct 2021)

Se la están jugando y no se entera, busquen todos lo inmuebles verán que sorpresas









Property | phila.gov


Get information about property ownership, value, and physical characteristics.




property-beta.phila.gov


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> ¡Toma ya! Lo que faltaba para acabar de atar cabos. Blanco y en Botella, o mejor dicho, con mandil, escuadra y compás. Los hermanos masones no tendrán la gentileza de haber grabado la conferencia de Fernandito y compartirla con el público no masón.
> 
> El del medio, que le vigila, con esa mirada tan amenazante, (a ver qué dices de fakenews Fernandito, que ya sabes que los errores se pagan muy caros) es, si no me equivoco, Óscar de Alfonso, el Gran Maestre de la Logia de España.
> 
> ...




hay un articulo de un psicologo que dice que es psicopata el masonazo kalbo este impresentable

otra cosa, en Falange Alicante se le invito hace 16 años a dar una ponencia a Dragó, yo estuve.


----------



## javvi (26 Oct 2021)

*PROPIEDADES DE ARIMANY REPARTIDAS POR PHILADELPHIA, HOUSTON Y DALLAS.*


426 W Norris St, Philadelphia, ¿se está haciendo una casa de esas prefabricadas que se hacen los useños?






426 W Norris St · 426 W Norris St, Philadelphia, PA 19122, EE. UU.


426 W Norris St, Philadelphia, PA 19122, EE. UU.




www.google.com





1226 Kershaw St, Philadelphia









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





384 Seybert St. Philadephia, Google maps me envía aquí. Una casa que hay tirarla, o darla un buen repaso.








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





733 N Beechwood St Philadelphia









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





1774 Aspen st, Philadelphia ¿otra prefabricada?








1774 Aspen St · 1774 Aspen St, Philadelphia, PA 19130, EE. UU.


1774 Aspen St, Philadelphia, PA 19130, EE. UU.




www.google.com





402 Folsom St. Philadelphia Otro modesto inmueble.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





1664 Fairmount ave, Philadelphia









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





332 Calhoun Rd, Philadelphia ¿un parking?










Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





Ahora nos desplazamos 2.157 kms y trescientos años en el tiempo, Arimany se cansó de tanto inmueble en Philadelphia, Pensilvania,

























1284 Lydia St, Philadelphia, Houston.











Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





2438 Jutland Rd, Houston ¿junto a la iglesia baptista?









Jutland Rd · Houston, Texas 77033, EE. UU.


Houston, Texas 77033, EE. UU.




www.google.com





845 Hollyhall St, Houston ¿Otra finca?









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com






1886 Almena Genoa Rd, Houston. Ahí no parece que haya una casa, ¿será la finca que ha comprado donde tiene proyectado hacerse una de esas casas prefabricadas?









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





663 Rosehaven Dr, Houston. Alguna de estas típicas de las películas de la clase media useña.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





1260 E Anderson Rd, Houston. Buen terreno, ahí cabe un cementerio y un crematorio.






1260 E Anderson Rd · 1260 E Anderson Rd, Houston, TX 77047, EE. UU.


1260 E Anderson Rd, Houston, TX 77047, EE. UU.




www.google.com





Y un salto a Dallas








262 Shady Grove, Dallas









262 W Shady Grove Rd · 262 W Shady Grove Rd, Irving, TX 75060, EE. UU.


262 W Shady Grove Rd, Irving, TX 75060, EE. UU.




www.google.com





802 N Mac Arthur Blvd, Dallas









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





337 S Story Rd, Dallas









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





1116 Abott Dr, Dallas









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





Este parece anunciado por una inmobiliaria.









1116 Abbott Dr, TEXAS CITY TX 77590 - HAR.com


1116 Abbott Dr TEXAS CITY TX 77590. It is in TEXAS CITY. View photos, map, tax, nearby homes for sale, home values, school info ...




www.har.com





842 Camelia ct. Dallas.










Camelia Ct · Irving, Texas 75060, EE. UU.


Irving, Texas 75060, EE. UU.




www.google.com





2066 Bowman St, Dallas









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





826 Kris st Dallas









826 Kris St · 826 Kris St, Irving, TX 75060, EE. UU.


826 Kris St, Irving, TX 75060, EE. UU.




www.google.com





1300 Stawberry Cir, Dallas






1300 Strawberry Cir · 1300 Strawberry Cir, Irving, TX 75060, EE. UU.


1300 Strawberry Cir, Irving, TX 75060, EE. UU.




www.google.com





2020 Boundbrook ltd, Dallas









Boundbrook Cir · Dallas, Texas 75243, EE. UU.


Dallas, Texas 75243, EE. UU.




www.google.com





553 Belmont Ct, Dallas








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





Vuelta a Houston


217 Ennis St, Houston









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## javvi (26 Oct 2021)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Ahora se entiende bien la pedofilia del Sánchez Dragón.
> Escohotado me cuadra menos como masón, lo veo más como amigo yonki de masones o masón de grado bajo



Si dice que escribe 12 horas al día, o más, 365 días al año, 366 los bisiestos, ¿para eso necesita pasarse todos los años una temporada en el Sudeste Asiático? ¿para tirarse todo el día escribiendo no se puede quedar en su casa de Soria? ¿qué se le ha perdido en Vietnam, Tailandia o Laos? ¿algo que no es que no pueda hacer aquí, pero que le resultaría mucho más complicado? ¿será que allí son mucho más permisivos con este tipo de cosas?

Y el Escota, sí, demasiado dopado para masón, quizá un grado bajo.


----------



## javvi (26 Oct 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> hay un articulo de un psicologo que dice que es psicopata el masonazo kalbo este impresentable
> 
> otra cosa, en Falange Alicante se le invito hace 16 años a dar una ponencia a Dragó, yo estuve.



Juega a todas las bandas posibles.


----------



## javvi (26 Oct 2021)

*La doble identidad.*


----------



## javvi (26 Oct 2021)

*PILAR PRIMO DE RIVERA, ERNESTO GIMÉNEZ CABALLERO, FRAU GOEBBELS, Y ADOLFO HITLER*

Esto es de un subhilo del que se habló hace unas páginas. Estoy leyendo _Últimas conversaciones con Pilar Primo _(Ed. Caballo de Troya). La transcripción de una larga entrevista en varios días, que un historiador de izquierdas: Antonio Prometeo Moya, le hace a Pilar Primo de Rivera en 1990.

Ésta es la versión de ella del asunto del que hablamos:

_¿Le pareció Hitler atractivo como hombre?._​_No, en absoluto. Reconozco que tenía unos ojos peligrosos, capaces de despertar sentimientos extraños, pero su sonrisa era muy tensa y poco espontánea. Tenía la boca trémula, como de un anciano. Y debía tener malas digestiones porque le olía el aliento. _​_¿Qué historia es esa de que planearon casarla con él?_​_Eso fue un invento de Ernesto Giménez Caballero. ¡Yo lo sé porque me lo conto él veinte años más tarde! Al parecer le gustaba la señora Goebbels, y organizó un pequeño enredo, pero era un pretexto para verla a solas. ¿Usted me imagina casada con Hitler? ¡Tiemblo después de haber reído, como decían en La Codorniz! _(pag 210)​


----------



## javvi (26 Oct 2021)

*EL CEMENTERIO DE TUDELA. ENTRE LA AVENIDA DE TARAZONA Y EL CAMINO A SANTA QUITERIA.*

Este año ha estado menos tranquilo de lo normal. Se han ejecutado varias obras. Se ha finalizado las del osario (lugar de un cementerio donde se entierran los huesos que se sacan de las sepulturas). Allí se han trasladado restos de la Catedral, San Nicolás y el propio cementerio.
Se ha abierto otra puerta lateral que da el Camino de Quiteria.
Se han recolocado adoquines que andaban sueltos.
Se han hecho labores de limpieza.









Horario ininterrumpido en el cementerio por Todos los Santos


El Ayuntamiento de Tudela ejecuta varias obras de mejora en este espacio en el que se han llevado a cabo 206 inhumaciones en el último año.




www.plazanueva.com


----------



## javvi (26 Oct 2021)

*Doble identidad*

El vídeo anterior que ya no se puede ver.


----------



## Debunker (26 Oct 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Y el PP mataba gente por encargo.



Cuando dice eso Villarejo? Villarejo actúa como el calamar y se esconde detrás de la tinta, bien sabe que no puede acusar al PSOE de crímenes truculentos porque se lo cargan en 1,2,3 , tal como se expresa Villarejo en este asunto puede ser una cosa y la contraria, para qué el Rufian mencionando la Gurtel tan pronto Villarejo menciona crímenes del gran poder, yo sabía que iba a ocurrir, la izquierda siempre proyecta sus miserias sobre su oponente , se van de rositas y lo poco que quede lo han hecho sus oponentes políticos , con su estupenda demagogia son expertos en darles la vuelta a la tortilla y la población de un bando y de otro traga con carros carretas y el mismo Everest, al final no somos diferentes de ellos por estupidez y esa gilipollez de aceptar que si unos han hecho esto y lo otro, probado e irrefutable, los otros, aunque no haya pruebas, seguro que han hecho lo mismo o más, así nos va.

Villarejo y Manglano es el totum revolutum para dar la vuelta al ER, lo de este país que, en espíritu y moral no es España, es la puta mierda más grande que haya parido el planeta, comenzando por su población.


----------



## Debunker (26 Oct 2021)

DUDH dijo:


> Lo de Royuela me parece una magufada, el Villarejo me parece un pedazo de hijo de puta de mucho cuidado y me creo muy poco de lo que dice, pero cojones!!!!! aquí huele a muerto



Tu sí que hueles a muerto


----------



## Debunker (26 Oct 2021)

@javvi, esa burla que has hecho de las propiedades adquiridas por Arimani Manso , poniendo en cuestión la inversión de forma taimada, es porque no tienes ni puta idea de como funciona la inmobiliaria, las casas en mal estado tienen una recompensa en su reconstrucción , con ello se gana dinero más que, en una casa en perfectas condiciones, casas aisladas que tu denominas como de vuelta al siglo XVIII , tienen un gran potencial para alquilar por vacaciones, yo he trabajado muchos años en la inmobiliaria y me gusta un montón, casi todos los días veo el canal Dkiss que va de reformar viviendas y en los lugares más insospechados de EEUU, solo con un par de veces que veas ese canal te enseñará como funciona el mercado inmobiliario en EEUU y casi en todo el mundo.

Que pena que nada pusiste sobre las gloriosas casas de Mena , no podías manipularlo.

Ninguno aquí sois trigo limpio, dais asco comenzando por tí.

El último vídeo del ER es la biblia en verso, pruebas contundentes e irrefutable, aquí os dedicáis a hablar de Manglano, Villarejo, Pilar Primo de Rivera, Hitler , Sánchez Dragó y su puta madre, es que alucino.


----------



## Peritta (26 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *Doble identidad*
> El vídeo anterior que ya no se puede ver.



Pues que se jodan que yo lo he visto. Lo que pasa es que se me olvidan los nombres y no me acuerdo del Mr Hide del Arimany Manso éste. Pero yendo al catastro norteamericano se podría averiguar.
Sin embargo si vas al ayuntamiento gringo, o a cualquier organismo oficial que pudiera heredar las propiedades ésas, y les dices que el dueño de esa propiedad es una fake-person -o como se diga por allí- lo mismo van y te hacen caso.

Es lo que tiene el usar la zanahoria en lugar del palo.



No he intervenido por que aún tengo que digerir la información que publicáis por aquí -muchas gracias- pero haced el favor de no dispersar el tiro.
Al perro y al cochino una vez el camino -dice la frase hecha. Y yo como ni soy perro ni soy cochino me tengo que leer las cosas dos veces.

Como poco, que también soy algo corto.

Luego es lógico que para husmear en tan sórdido asunto me ayude de chortinas coreanas, que ahora mismo tengo cantando y dando saltitos en otra pestaña del computer.
Pero no soy yo el que está obsesionaíto con ellas, que en un hilo de este foro, no me pregúnte dónde ni quién (nunca me acuerdo de los usuarios y menos si es un alias raruno. Me acuerdo de lo que dicen), vi un video de K-pop uzbeko o de nosedónde de más para allá de la meseta de Pamir y sonaban mu bien aunque no era tan tierno ni tan kawaií.

Quienes deben de estar obsesionados con las coreanas deben de ser los argentinos y ahí le dejo la prueba en el minuto y resultado:



Tenga ciudao que hay gente que también se ha muerto de risa.
Supongo que desnucados.
_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


PD. Edito.- Sí, se puede ver el vídeo don @javvi



Ahí, en la imagen, tiene cara de coreano cerrao. Jua, jua, jua. Voy a resucitar al sargento Kim.


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Oct 2021)




----------



## Uritorco (26 Oct 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> El último vídeo del ER es la biblia en verso, pruebas contundentes e irrefutable, aquí os dedicáis a hablar de Manglano, Villarejo, Pilar Primo de Rivera, Hitler , Sánchez Dragó y su puta madre, es que alucino.



Cierto lo del último vídeo. En cuanto al segundo punto, cualquier día nos revelarán que Magda Goebbels fue amante de Juanito Valderrama. No obstante hay que reconocer que don Javi se trabaja sus dossiers con pasión. Es información complementaria que a veces bien refrescar o traer a colofón.


----------



## Peritta (26 Oct 2021)

Coño. Ponga algo de su puño y letra don @Raulisimo, o de su teclado y sus pecadores dátiles coño.
Si es que quiere que le tomemos en serio.

Éso sí, no nos castigue con ningún sabanazo.

Éste tiene que tener hasta porno en su zulo. Y si los "Zetas" se deshacen de los patronsitos (yo es que soy mu plebeyo y voy con el sargento Ruiz), lo mismo hasta los pretorianos nos entregan el archivo secreto de don Baltasar, que aquellos "pata negra" algo pudieron filtrar de la causa de Roldán y nos pudimos echar buenas risas a su costa

al fin y al cabo dicen que es salud.

Yo creo que la sección pi no es por el 3'1416 y darle un número irracional a nuestros espías por llevarle la contraria a los british que les dan números enteros, hasta con ceros a la izquierda (007), sino piiiii del pitidito de la censura.

Sukka... -dicen los rusos después de un accidente en la Youtube. Luego lo único que se escucha es piiii.

Y creo que es a éso a lo que se refiere el comisario Villarejo.

El de la dermatóloga.

Cosa que a mí me parece mucho más grave, porque es sangre y no dinero.

No sabe la que le ha caído paencima al Villarejo éste. La administración es una auténtica picadora de carne. Riéte tú de la Werwgatch o como puñetas se escriba.
Ya está tardando en desvelar lo que tiene -y que se santigúe para que no se carguen al testaferro- que en Espain tocristo tenemos memoria de pez y no vamos a relacionar nada con nada.

A la ocasión la pintan calva por que no se la puede agarrar por los pelos.
___________________________
FFRE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


PD Editado.-



Uritorco dijo:


> Cierto lo del último vídeo. En cuanto al segundo punto, cualquier día nos revelarán que Magda Goebbels fue amante de Juanito Valderrama. No obstante hay que reconocer que don Javi se trabaja sus dossiers con pasión. Es información complementaria que a veces bien refrescar o traer a colofón.



Está usté más pendiente de la Magda Gobbels que del doctor Arimany. Asquito dáis. ¿No serás tú un submarino de los rojeras?.

U-boat decían los british incapaces, como nosotros, de pronunciar esas palabrejas con tantas consonantes.
Pero hasta que los asiáticos no retiren tantas vocales de su vocabulario no voy a tener buena opinión de ellos.

Ni de ellas



Éste fue el vídeo que me aficionó a mí al k-pop.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Oct 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> @javvi, esa burla que has hecho de las propiedades adquiridas por Arimani Manso , poniendo en cuestión la inversión de forma taimada, es porque no tienes ni puta idea de como funciona la inmobiliaria, las casas en mal estado tienen una recompensa en su reconstrucción , con ello se gana dinero más que, en una casa en perfectas condiciones, casas aisladas que tu denominas como de vuelta al siglo XVIII , tienen un gran potencial para alquilar por vacaciones, yo he trabajado muchos años en la inmobiliaria y me gusta un montón, casi todos los días veo el canal Dkiss que va de reformar viviendas y en los lugares más insospechados de EEUU, solo con un par de veces que veas ese canal te enseñará como funciona el mercado inmobiliario en EEUU y casi en todo el mundo.
> 
> Que pena que nada pusiste sobre las gloriosas casas de Mena , no podías manipularlo.
> 
> ...




Tú no has compartido las caras ni nombres ni pruebas de unos delincuentes que deberían estar en prisión y están en libertad tras cometer delitos graves de lesiones, me suena el forero que lo hizo pero no recuerdo su nombre 

De hecho viniste a soltar un sermón por el caso antonio garcía diciendo gilipolleces como que no tenía nada que ver con el ER, cuando si que tiene todo que ver, es decir, que si nosotros damos asco, precisamente tú no te quedas atrás.


Independientemente de los soplapollas del CNI y demás que hayan manipulado este hilo, una cosa que queda clara es que los criminales que se dedican a hacer lo del ER serán criminales pero también muy organizados, al césar lo que es del césar, nosotros para darle aquí al marujeo preparamos unas de la hostia, de hecho el compadre @Uritorco ya lo dijo en un post que esto parecía una merienda de negros.

¿Se imaginan a nosotros en una banda como la de Mena? Como dice @Peritta : "Jua jua jua"


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Coño. Ponga algo de su puño y letra don @Raulisimo, o de su teclado y sus pecadores dátiles coño.
> Si es que quiere que le tomemos en serio.



Una PANDEMIA GLOBAL que nunca sea erradicada del todo es el método perfecto para tener el mundo entero "en cuarentena". Sólo los "sanos", sólo los obedientes, sólo los "buenos" estarán a salvo.

Nosotros decidiremos quienes son los buenos. Nosotros decidimos LA VERDAD.

Antes hay que fabricar pequeñas epidemias que acepten como normal lo intolerable. El miedo hará su trabajo.

Todos aquellos que vean morir a sus vecinos, que se vean confinados en unas cuarentenas controladas y aleatorias verán como normal que el NWO tome el control de todas las decisiones, quién puede desplazarse y quien no, quién es encarcelado y quién no, quién tiene derechos y quién no, quién vive y quien no.

Y todo en la más apacible calma.







¿Estáis ya preparados para la supresión TOTAL de los derechos fundamentales?


Llevan años preparándonos para esto. Nos muestran poco a poco escenarios terribles para que los asumamos como mal mayor y así aceptemos la dictadura global "por nuestro bien" cuando llegue el momento. Desde la escuela, ya en la más tierna infancia, nos hacen ver que la figura de autoridad es...




www.burbuja.info





*Y viene usted a darnos lecciones, "amigo mío"...?*


----------



## Debunker (26 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Cierto lo del último vídeo. En cuanto al segundo punto, cualquier día nos revelarán que Magda Goebbels fue amante de Juanito Valderrama. No obstante hay que reconocer que don Javi se trabaja sus dossiers con pasión. Es información complementaria que a veces bien refrescar o traer a colofón.



Joder es que ese vídeo es demoledor, coincide la identidad falsa que en notas de Mena y Ruiz se dice que han proporcionado a Arimany Manso y el dinero que se transfiere a esa identidad falsa ,es decir a Carlos Gómez Calleja con un saldo en la cuenta de más de 1,200.000 €, los ingresos de 12.000 € mensuales de una cuenta en Mexico de Mena a una de Luxenburgo de Arimany, y cientos de cosas más, lo tenéis todo en el vídeo, pruebas demoledoras y las compras de las viviendas o fincas que no hace falta que ni haya casa, solo con el solar van apañados bien a gusto, mil cosas para comentar con solo un renglón por cada forero que al conjunto nos quedaría las cosas más claras porque siempre cada uno enfoca su atención en cosas diferentes de la trama , es decir eso es hacer un análisis de inteligencia colectiva que, nos esclarecería la trama, pero esta mierda de hilo no se puede seguir como no sea que no des palo al agua y te dediques a este hilo, encima con todo lo que está pasando en el mundo, como para enfocar tu atención solo en esto. 

javvi se trabaja este hilo en joderlo clara y llanamente, te saca a relucir personajes que importan un carajo con sus historietas del año del pedo y que ni conexión tienen con el ER o como mucho son víctimas , las víctimas son un número y da lo mismo que da igual sus vidas, lo importante son los criminales, su enriquecimiento , su trama , quienes eran y cuantos , quien ordenaba los crímenes , quien se enriquecía con ellos y de esos sí que es interesante sus vidas de como llegaron a tener el poder de decidir quién vive y quién muere, quién asciende en el poder y porque, pero de eso no hay practicamente nada en este hilo. 

En inmobiliaria y recién nacido internet , cuando se denunciaba una estafa inmobiliaria, el promotor estafador ponía a toda su oficina a enviar post al foro de la denuncia hablando de la Luna que, parecía a primera vista con conexión al tema , pero era todo lo contrario , desviaba la atención hasta que el foro moría por aburrimiento.

Aquí hay múltiples foreros , casi todos, que han puesto en duda las notas de Mena, a mi eso me parece bien que de debata, pero según ha avanzado la denuncia del ER se ha visto que las notas de Mena son de Mena y el relato es de Mena y no de los Royuelas, pero ni un forero ha salido a defenderlo, las últimas denuncias en los vídeos no pueden ser más contundentes, pero ante eso, se ha llegado a debatir si Mena y Royuelas eran socios, y nadie ha clarificado ninguna duda que pudiera tener los muchos que pueden que visiten el hilo y se van con la impresión de que el ER es un invento y una magufada o peor que, es lo de siempre , esto es un contubernio de la derecha-izquierda .

¿qué coño tiene que ver Sanchez Dragó en este hilo, solo por poner un ejemplo? Pues lo habéis puesto a cagar lleno de mierda de arriba a abajo, resulta que es masón del gran poder y además pederasta, con la única prueba de ir a dar una conferencia a los masones, ni de Menas habéis hablado así, de masones está el PSOE hasta las trancas, mencionáis alguno ? los que se han mencionado es porque lo ha hecho el ER .

Y ya claro lo de Manglano y Villarejo , donde retorciendo la cosa, los únicos culpables de la mierda en que se ha convertido España, es el Rey y la derechona facista y criminal franquista. La trama de Mena denunciada en el ER que, es de lo que va este hilo, es una magufada entre los falangistas Royuela y Mena , si yo entrara en este hilo queriendo saber de que va el tema, esa es la impresión que me llevaría.

No sigo porque me sulfuro


----------



## Debunker (26 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Tú no has compartido las caras ni nombres ni pruebas de unos delincuentes que deberían estar en prisión y están en libertad tras cometer delitos graves de lesiones, me suena el forero que lo hizo pero no recuerdo su nombre
> 
> De hecho viniste a soltar un sermón por el caso antonio garcía diciendo gilipolleces como que no tenía nada que ver con el ER, cuando si que tiene todo que ver, es decir, que si nosotros damos asco, precisamente tú no te quedas atrás.
> 
> ...



Me has citado ya mil veces y te respondí en su día, pero tu erre que erre, como ya te lo he dicho todo y sigues y siques como esa pila que nunca se agota, te lo digo alto y claro: Me importa una mierda tu Antonio García, me importa una mierda lo que le pasara, me importas una mierda tú y aun menos que una mierda me importa tu opinión, tu no estás bien del coco, háztelo mirar


----------



## Bimmer (26 Oct 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Me has citado ya mil veces y te respondí en su día, pero tu erre que erre, como ya te lo he dicho todo y sigues y siques como esa pila que nunca se agota, te lo digo alto y claro: Me importa una mierda tu Antonio García, me importa una mierda lo que le pasara, me importas una mierda tú y aun menos que una mierda me importa tu opinión, tu no estás bien del coco, háztelo mirar



Lo que acaba de hacer es muy peligroso


----------



## Bimmer (26 Oct 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Joder es que ese vídeo es demoledor, coincide la identidad falsa que en notas de Mena y Ruiz se dice que han proporcionado a Arimany Manso y el dinero que se transfiere a esa identidad falsa ,es decir a Carlos Gómez Calleja con un saldo en la cuenta de más de 1,200.000 €, los ingresos de 12.000 € mensuales de una cuenta en Mexico de Mena a una de Luxenburgo de Arimany, y cientos de cosas más, lo tenéis todo en el vídeo, pruebas demoledoras y las compras de las viviendas o fincas que no hace falta que ni haya casa, solo con el solar van apañados bien a gusto, mil cosas para comentar con solo un renglón por cada forero que al conjunto nos quedaría las cosas más claras porque siempre cada uno enfoca su atención en cosas diferentes de la trama , es decir eso es hacer un análisis de inteligencia colectiva que, nos esclarecería la trama, pero esta mierda de hilo no se puede seguir como no sea que no des palo al agua y te dediques a este hilo, encima con todo lo que está pasando en el mundo, como para enfocar tu atención solo en esto.
> 
> javvi se trabaja este hilo en joderlo clara y llanamente, te saca a relucir personajes que importan un carajo con sus historietas del año del pedo y que ni conexión tienen con el ER o como mucho son víctimas , las víctimas son un número y da lo mismo que da igual sus vidas, lo importante son los criminales, su enriquecimiento , su trama , quienes eran y cuantos , quien ordenaba los crímenes , quien se enriquecía con ellos y de esos sí que es interesante sus vidas de como llegaron a tener el poder de decidir quién vive y quién muere, quién asciende en el poder y porque, pero de eso no hay practicamente nada en este hilo.
> 
> ...



Predica con el ejemplo, pides a otros que hagan lo que no haces tú, en vez de contar tus historietas con la justicia y lo que le pasó a tu hija y su hijo, podrías investigar sobre los que crees que son culpables y hablar de ello en este hilo o abrir uno propio.


----------



## Debunker (26 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Lo que acaba de hacer es muy peligroso



Me estás amenanzado?


----------



## Debunker (26 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Predica con el ejemplo, pides a otros que hagan lo que no haces tú, en vez de contar tus historietas con la justicia y lo que le pasó a tu hija y su hijo, podrías investigar sobre los que crees que son culpables y hablar de ello en este hilo o abrir uno propio.



No tengo que excusarme por ello, comencé en este hilo haciendo mis propias investigaciones, duró poco porque voy a saltos , mi edad es muy avanzada, leo un nombre y no lo retengo más allá de dos minutos, eso consume un tiempo increíble, porque todo, cualquier dato tengo que anotarlo, afortunadamente me quedo con la historia, capacidad de análisis, mi historia y mi personalidad, en lo demás fallo en todo. Si a mi esto me coge con 10 años menos os iba a demostrar lo que es comprometerse con una causa, y eres imbécil , te conté la historia de mi nieto para que, vieras que no era ajena a lo que denunciabas una y otra vez de A. García (que cosas no olvido el nombrecito), nadie mejor que yo para entenderlo, mi nieto y mi hija me siguen doliendo y la injusticia igual porque como dije "encima de cornudo apaleado" o sea después de recibir una tremenda paliza de muerte, sus agresores ricamente en la calle , le amenazan y tiene que cambiar de barrio.

Por eso os debería enfurecer el ER porque demuestra fehacientemente que todo está corrupto , los guardianes de la identidad de las personas vendiendo identidades falsas a un criminal, ante el ER la justicia calla como putas, los medios, los partidos políticos , todo, no nos queda nada , y quizá se pueda vivir sin políticos o vivir con políticos corruptos, pero sin leyes justas y justicia misma, una sociedad está condenada a la muerte. Vosotros mismos , yo para lo que me queda en el convento, me cago dentro.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Oct 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Me estás amenanzado?




Menuda petarda y patética eres, además de subnormal e hija de puta, lo que te diferencia de Mena es que no has tenido su puesto de trabajo.


A ti lo que te importa es quién, no el qué, por eso te has retratado al decir esa barbaridad sobre Antonio García, tú solo sigues el ER porque los culpables perjudican al PSOE y a Podemos, y por eso defiendes a la escoria del PP y de VOX cuando por ejemplo de este último partido hay una individua que su lenguaje corporal le delata en el vídeo de Rufián con Villarejo sobre el ER y similares.


Como eres una sectaria te niegas a aceptar la evidencia de que los del PP y VOX están como mínimo hasta el mismo nivel de mierda que los otros, pero lo probable es que estén aún más de mierda, por esa obviedad no denuncian ni destapan el ER, por culpa de la gente como tú España se ha convertido en un puto estercolero al igual que la mayoría de Europa, chusma como tú que le da igual lo que le pase al prójimo mientras no le pase a uno.


----------



## Debunker (26 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Menuda petarda y patética eres, además de subnormal e hija de puta, lo que te diferencia de Mena es que no has tenido su puesto de trabajo.
> 
> 
> A ti lo que te importa es quién, no el qué, por eso te has retratado al decir esa barbaridad sobre Antonio García, tú solo sigues el ER porque los culpables perjudican al PSOE y a Podemos, y por eso defiendes a la escoria del PP y de VOX cuando por ejemplo de este último partido hay una individua que su lenguaje corporal le delata en el vídeo de Rufián con Villarejo sobre el ER y similares.
> ...




 pues ya está claro, ya te has retratado


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (26 Oct 2021)

Brutal el último vídeo, 1 millón de euros para el que encuentre la fosa de SS de los Reyes.
Según Santi, puestos por otra persona.


----------



## Kolobok (26 Oct 2021)




----------



## Bimmer (26 Oct 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> pues ya está claro, ya te has retratado



Y encima eres una troll, te pedí algún dato de los supuestos agresores de tu supuesto nieto y no diste nada, váyase a tomar por culo y deja este hilo para los que nos interese el ER.


Si fuera real la inventada que cuentas de tu pseudo nieto, habrías dicho las iniciales de sus agresores y la zona donde viven, pero como es mentira no tienes nada y yo no puedo publicar aquí los datos y caras de esos supuestos agresores de tu pseudo nieto como hice con los de Antonio García.



A mi también me pinta por hacer caso a gilipollas.


----------



## Tigershark (27 Oct 2021)

Como en el antiguo oeste americano  , este país es un puto lodazal.


----------



## javvi (27 Oct 2021)

*LUIS SALAT GUSILS. GRAN MAESTRE DE LA LOGIA DE ESPAÑA, QUE ENCARGA EL ASESINATO DE JAVIER NAVARRO NAVARRO (CASO 629), NOS CUENTA LO BONITA QUE ES LA MASONERÍA. LA INQUISICIÓN ESPAÑOLA ES MUY MALA, LA MASONERÍA ES MUY BUENA.

*



javvi dijo:


> *CASO 629. JAVIER NAVARRO NAVARRO. ENCARGO DEL GRAN ALBAÑIL DE ESPAÑA: LUIS SALAT GUSILS.*
> 
> A través de C. J. Villarejo, encargo personal del Gran Maestre de la Logia de España. Viniendo de tan alto el encargo, Mena le ordena a Ruiz que se esmere.
> La fecha de defunción es el 19 de junio de 1992. Con este nombre y apellido duplicado no encontramos a nadie que haya muerto en el 92. Por el registro civil sabemos que le liquidaron con sólo cuarenta años. Y por su último domicilio: Mas Duran 37 de Barcelona debía ser de un nivel económico no muy alto.
> ...


----------



## Debunker (27 Oct 2021)

Tigershark dijo:


> Como en el antiguo oeste americano  , este país es un puto lodazal.



En el antiguo oeste, se sigue haciendo en EEUU, el pollo Carvajal se buscaba con recompensa de 10 millones de $ , por poner ejemplo, las recompensas por las búsquedas de criminales en el antiguo oeste, las dictaba la Justicia según las leyes y el dinero de recompensa era-es dinero público, en el ER esas recompensas las ofrecen gente privada y es dinero privado, los que en desesperación no pueden hacer otra cosa , y demuestra que el ER tiene gente detrás sino con poder, que no lo tienen, sí con pasta gansa. En ese sentido sí que, España es un lodazal, que los ciudadanos tengan que recurrir a estas cosas para que a la Justicia no le quede más remedio que investigar el ER, nuestra justicia no existe , todo está comprando y el pescao vendido, es lo peor que puede ocurrirle a una sociedad o país, sin justicia es imposible la convivencia , sin justicia somos esclavos de quien la controla , ya quisiéramos tener algo de EEUU en ese sentido y eso que todo sigue las mismas directrices a nivel global, pero lo de España es de infarto.


----------



## Uritorco (27 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> SALAT GUSILS. GRAN MAESTRE DE LA LOGIA DE ESPAÑA, QUE ENCARGA EL ASESINATO DE JAVIER NAVARRO NAVARRO (CASO 629), NOS CUENTA LO BONITA QUE ES LA MASONERÍA. LA INQUISICIÓN ESPAÑOLA ES MUY MALA, LA MASONERÍA ES MUY BUENA.



De este personaje creo recordar que ya hemos dicho que era primo de Ferrer Salat, uno de los primeros españoles en ingresar en la Comisión Trilateral, y de Vilarasau Salat, presidente de La Caixa durante casi tres décadas.


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Oct 2021)




----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Oct 2021)

Hoy cuenta Cesar VIDAL QUE al emerito le daban bromuro o algo sin que el lo supiese para evitar que fuera con tias



aparte de contar cosas de asesinatos de estado


----------



## javvi (28 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> De este personaje creo recordar que ya hemos dicho que era primo de Ferrer Salat, uno de los primeros españoles en ingresar en la Comisión Trilateral, y de Vilarasau Salat, presidente de La Caixa durante casi tres décadas.



Efectivamente:



Uritorco dijo:


> Este personaje fue uno de los primeros españoles en ingresar en la Comisión Trilateral en 1979, junto con Luis Maria Ansón, otro personajillo que también frecuentó esos cónclaves paramasónicos y rockefellianos. De hecho, del primero, se ha escrito que fue miembro de una logia británica. Visto sus vínculos familiares y empresariales, no sería de extrañar. Es un tipo que solo vivía para los negocios. Conocida fue la trayectoria de su aventura financiera en el Banco de Europa, que fundó en 1973. Concebido como un banco de inversión internacional y de gestión de patrimonios, tuvo una vida corta y desafortunada, y acabó vendiéndose en 1994 a la Caixa de Pensions, donde Ferrer Salat encontró la ayuda de su amigo Juan Antonio Samaranch y de su primo Josep Vilarasau Salat, que era el director general de la poderosa entidad financiera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## javvi (28 Oct 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


>



Aviso a la judicatura: el palo o la zanahoria.


----------



## javvi (28 Oct 2021)

*MAYO DEL 2005. MUESTRA DE LA EFICACIA DE LA MÁQUINA PICADORA DE MENA.*

Nos ha llamado la atención que dos casos del ER coincidan en la misma página de esquelas. El caso 123 de Carlos López Feliu y el 386 de Jesús Moncada. Ambos son liquidados el 13 de junio de 2005 y ambos salen en la misma página de esquelas de La Vanguardia al día siguiente: el 14.





__





Edición del martes, 14 junio 2005, página 36 - Hemeroteca - Lavanguardia.es


Previsualiza el ejemplar de La Vanguardia - Hemeroteca - Lavanguardia.es




hemeroteca.lavanguardia.com






Al principio pensamos que los dos casos podrían estar relacionados, no hemos encontrado nada. Después, mirando días antes y días después, hemos comprobado que ese junio de 2005 fue muy ajetreado: entre la Operación Chumi, la Operación Timonell, los acuerdos familiares y los encargos de Bermejo, apenas descansaron.

18 casos en un mes de 30 días. En 7 días hacen un doblete. Si no, estarían más de medio mes liquidando gente.


Día 1.
656. Eugenio Sota San Martín. Operación Timonell. Santander.​657. Terán Boltrán. Operación Timonell. Santander.​Día 7.
007. Jaime Martín Borrás. Confidente.​575. Andrés Salvador Rodríguez. Código 17 o encargo de Bermejo.​Día 10.
018. Jorge Sánchez Armejo. Operación Chumi.​Día 11.
003. Mercedes Pablo de Vinaiza. Señorita de compañía de Mena.​051. Pedro Antonio Zarco Herrera. Operación Chumi.​Día 13.
123. Carlos López Feliu. Encargo familiar.​386. Jesús Moncada Estruga. Encargo familiar, aunque hay sospecha de algo más.​Día 14.
314. Carlos Ibáñez lage. Acuerdo familiar.​Día 16.
025. Miguel Ángel Alarcón Espinal. ¿Chumi?​387. Antonio Miró Plans. Acuerdo familiar.​Día 18.
008. Manuel Sánchez Urbano. Cliente de Mena.​569. José García Palomino. Código 17 o encargo de Bermejo.​Día 20.
750.Pedro García Sorribes. ¿...?​Día 21.
289. Alfredo Gallo Ripoll. Acuerdo familiar.​570. Manuel Quintana Guerra. Código 17 o encargo de Bermejo.​Día 27.
306.María Ginesta Cortina. Acuerdo familiar.​


javvi dijo:


> JESÚS MONCADA, EL CASTILLO DE SU PUEBLO Y LOS BORBONES MEQUINENSES.
> Jesús Moncada Estruga es el mequinense más universal. Uno de los escritores en catalán más vendidos y traducidos. Además su tema es la propia Mequinenza; las minas, el pueblos viejo, el Ebro, que inspiraron su novela _Cami de Sirga_, traducida a quince idiomas, incluidos el vietnamita y el japonés.
> Estremida memòria se basa en unos hechos reales: un crimen cometido por unos mequinenses que fueron ejecutados en el mismo pueblo (1897). Moncada era muy meticuloso, dedicaba mucho tiempo a investigar las historias en las que se basaba. Parece ser que aunque había pasado casi un siglo desde los crímenes todavía era un tabú entre los lugareños y se sentían incómodos cuando Moncada les interrogaba sobre el asunto. El crimen fue bastante polémico en su tiempo, sobre todo porque uno de los asesinos se llamaba Borbón: un tal Antonio Borbón Soler. Lo cual, obviamente, podía llevar a muchas confusiones y malentendidos.
> Curiosamente, este regio apellido es muy frecuente en Mequinenza. Hay borbones por un tubo. De hecho, José María Borbón, abogado mequinense cuenta que: "Aquí tenemos un castillo, en el que dicen que un tiempo vivió un Borbón. No sé si será una leyenda. Cuentan que le subían mozas del pueblo y por eso hay tantos borbones. Tuvo que ser en la Guerra de Sucesión, en el siglo XVIII"
> ...





javvi dijo:


> JESÚS MONCADA Y EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA
> En la relación de asesinatos de José María Mena Fiscal y sus cómplices Jesús Moncada Estruga aparece con el número 386. Fallecido el 13/06/05 en Barcelona. Se encarga al bufete Juan Prats y dice que hay acuerdo económico. En el manuscrito se habla de un acuerdo económico con los familiares. O sea, que entraría dentro de la categoría del ER de "acuerdo familiar". Sin embargo, hay algo que me hace sospechar que, quizá, hubo algo más. Moncada no se hizo millonario escribiendo sus libros, no creo que hubiese mucho que heredar con su fallecimiento. Su muerte fue repentina, no anunciaba una larga agonía como en el caso de Terenci Moix, que se podría entender que fue un encargo del tipo "arsénico por compasión".
> Independientemente de que algunos parientes pudieran estar involucrados, mi sospecha es que se convirtió en el caso 386 de Mena por motivos literarios. Moncada es un escritor muy importante en la lengua catalana, traducido a numerosos idiomas. Su tema era Mequinenza y su entorno, a la que dedicó su trilogía: Camí de sirga, La galeria de les estàtues y Estremida memòria.
> Moncada era muy meticuloso en la documentación de sus novelas, era muy dado a interrogar a todo mequinense que se encontraba, como él mismo cuenta en esta entrevista: "Cuando derribaron la primera casa (se refiere al pueblo viejo) lo capté con mi cámara. Redacté «Camí de sirga» en tres años, pues llevaba otros tantos recopilando material y hablando con familiares, amigos, patrones".
> ...



​


----------



## Descansa Hombre (28 Oct 2021)

Lo mismo ya lo han colgado por aquí, pero me he encontrado con esto...

''�? La Delegación Especial de Hacienda en Madrid (Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria) presentó, el pasado 24 de Diciembre de 2003, una denuncia, cuyo original adjuntamos por partes, ante la Fiscalía Anticorrupción ( Fiscalía Especial para la Represión de los Delitos Económicos relacionados con la Corrupción ) contra Don Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, Exfiscal Jefe de la citada fiscalía; Don José María Mena �?lvarez, Fiscal Jefe de la Fiscalía del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña; Don Gerardo Thomas Andreu, Magistrado Presidente de la Sección Novena de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona; Don Pedro Castro Merlos, Inspector de los Tributos, con destino en la Delegación de la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria de Barcelona; Doña Montserrat Trapé Viladomat, Inspectora de los Tributos, con igual destino que el anterior; Don Rafael García Ruiz, sargento de la Guardia Civil destinado en la unidad de Policía Judicial adscrita a la Fiscalía del TSJ de Cataluña; y Don Juan Manuel García Peña, policía nacional, con igual destino que el anterior. Denuncia de la Delegación Especial de Hacienda en Madrid ( ver en: http://www.lesclat.com/maleantes/corrupcion.htm ) En base a esta denuncia efectuada, la Fiscalía Anticorrupción ha denunciado los presuntos delitos ante la Sala 2ª del Tribuanal Supremo de Justicia, en fecha de 31 de Diciembre de 2003 La redacción posee más material al respecto que se publicará en esta misma web en breve. Toda una mafia judicial dedicada a la extorsión de empresas con delitos fiscales a cambio de quedar absueltas o de que las inspecciones fiscales se paralizaran y no siguieran su curso. Por los datos que se saben, han robado más de 20.600.000.000 de las antiguas pesetas a todos los españoles. Al parecer, las empresas con fraudes fiscales eran obligadas a abrir cuentas en bancos suizos, para que luego transfirieran las cantidades millonarias a las cuentas que la sociedad "TUCACAS 2000 SL" tenía abiertas en las sucursales de dichos bancos en Londres. Todas las transferencias tuvieron un mismo beneficiario: la sociedad "TUCACAS 2000 SL", representada en las entidades Suizas ubicadas en Londres por Aurora Joquera Hernández, esposa de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, ExFiscal Jefe Anticorrupción; Maria Julia Maiques Azcarraga, espose de Jose Mª Mena �?lvarez, Fiscal Jefe del TSJ de Cataluña; Luisa Frias Diego, esposa de Eduardo Navarro Blasco, titular del Juzagado de Instrucción Nº32 de Barcelona; Gloria Hijos Bernaldez, esposa de José Francisco Orti Ponte, Magistrado Ponente de la Sección Octava de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona; y los señores Juan Manuel García Peña y Rafael García Ruiz, ambos pertenecientes a los Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado, con destino en la citada fiscalía, a las órdenes de directas de José Mª Mena �?lvarez. Denuncia de la Fiscalía Anticorrupción (ver en: http://www.lesclat.com/maleantes/corrupcion.htm)





__





Corrupción en la administración de justicia - Indymedia Barcelona


Article 65296 publicat a IMC BCN de forma directa, autogestionada i segura. Articulo 65296 publicado en IMC BCN de forma directa, autogestionada y segura.



barcelona.indymedia.org


----------



## javvi (28 Oct 2021)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Lo mismo ya lo han colgado por aquí, pero me he encontrado con esto...
> 
> ''�? La Delegación Especial de Hacienda en Madrid (Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria) presentó, el pasado 24 de Diciembre de 2003, una denuncia, cuyo original adjuntamos por partes, ante la Fiscalía Anticorrupción ( Fiscalía Especial para la Represión de los Delitos Económicos relacionados con la Corrupción ) contra Don Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, Exfiscal Jefe de la citada fiscalía; Don José María Mena �?lvarez, Fiscal Jefe de la Fiscalía del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña; Don Gerardo Thomas Andreu, Magistrado Presidente de la Sección Novena de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona; Don Pedro Castro Merlos, Inspector de los Tributos, con destino en la Delegación de la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria de Barcelona; Doña Montserrat Trapé Viladomat, Inspectora de los Tributos, con igual destino que el anterior; Don Rafael García Ruiz, sargento de la Guardia Civil destinado en la unidad de Policía Judicial adscrita a la Fiscalía del TSJ de Cataluña; y Don Juan Manuel García Peña, policía nacional, con igual destino que el anterior. Denuncia de la Delegación Especial de Hacienda en Madrid ( ver en: http://www.lesclat.com/maleantes/corrupcion.htm ) En base a esta denuncia efectuada, la Fiscalía Anticorrupción ha denunciado los presuntos delitos ante la Sala 2ª del Tribuanal Supremo de Justicia, en fecha de 31 de Diciembre de 2003 La redacción posee más material al respecto que se publicará en esta misma web en breve. Toda una mafia judicial dedicada a la extorsión de empresas con delitos fiscales a cambio de quedar absueltas o de que las inspecciones fiscales se paralizaran y no siguieran su curso. Por los datos que se saben, han robado más de 20.600.000.000 de las antiguas pesetas a todos los españoles. Al parecer, las empresas con fraudes fiscales eran obligadas a abrir cuentas en bancos suizos, para que luego transfirieran las cantidades millonarias a las cuentas que la sociedad "TUCACAS 2000 SL" tenía abiertas en las sucursales de dichos bancos en Londres. Todas las transferencias tuvieron un mismo beneficiario: la sociedad "TUCACAS 2000 SL", representada en las entidades Suizas ubicadas en Londres por Aurora Joquera Hernández, esposa de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, ExFiscal Jefe Anticorrupción; Maria Julia Maiques Azcarraga, espose de Jose Mª Mena �?lvarez, Fiscal Jefe del TSJ de Cataluña; Luisa Frias Diego, esposa de Eduardo Navarro Blasco, titular del Juzagado de Instrucción Nº32 de Barcelona; Gloria Hijos Bernaldez, esposa de José Francisco Orti Ponte, Magistrado Ponente de la Sección Octava de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona; y los señores Juan Manuel García Peña y Rafael García Ruiz, ambos pertenecientes a los Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado, con destino en la citada fiscalía, a las órdenes de directas de José Mª Mena �?lvarez. Denuncia de la Fiscalía Anticorrupción (ver en: http://www.lesclat.com/maleantes/corrupcion.htm)
> 
> ...



Sí está colgado anteriormente, pero no viene nada mal refrescar materiales que andan perdidos cientos de páginas atrás.



javvi dijo:


> Hay un documento que le da bastante credibilidad al expediente Royuela: primero por su antigüedad, es una noticia que aparece en la red el 4 de enero del 2004. Y segundo porque viene de las antípodas políticas de los Royuela, aparece en la web de extrema izquierda indymedia.
> Por lo demás es practicamente lo mismo que dicen los Royuela. En este caso la denuncia viene de la delegación especial de Hacienda en Madrid. La denuncia se pone en la fiscalía anticorrupción y los denunciados son los mismos: J. Villarejo, Mena, Gerard Thomas Andreu, otros cuantos magistrados más y last but not the least Rafael García Ruiz (sargento Ruiz) y Juan Manuel García Peña, de la Policia Nacional.
> Los presuntos delitos son "la extorsión de empresas con delitos fiscales a cambio de quedar absueltas o de que las inspecciones fiscales se paralizaran y no siguieran su curso."
> El robo es de más de 20.600.000.000 pesetas
> ...


----------



## Debunker (28 Oct 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


>




Justo ese vídeo , lo ví hace un par de días, es como se hace un totum revolutum con toda la mierda esparcida por la izquierda para que salpique a la derecha aún más que a ellos.

Lo que ocurrió en Valencia es que Compromís detectó el ingreso de 500 € en la cuenta bancaria del PP de Rita Barberá y el equipo del PP en el Ayuntamiento de Valencia, estaba entonces Podemos haciendo lo que se llamó "pitufeo" o sea blanqueando el dinero recibido de Venezuela a través de donaciones falsas de sus votantes y-o simpatizantes, así que ataron 0 cabos de inmediato, esas donaciones del equipo del PP al partido PP , eran luego devueltas en efectivo a sus donantes y así blanqueaban dinero y no se equivocaron, claramente esa era la operación , y ese tipo de operaciones o corrupción es la corrupción que se puede encontrar en el PP y por la que paga un altísimo precio, nada ha encontrado la justicia más allá de 50 ingresos de 500 € que en definitiva son 500€x50= 25.000 € una cantidad de risa comparado con el blanqueo del dinero venezolano de Podemos de varios millones de €.

Pusieron toda su maquinaria en marcha y acosaron a Rita Barberá a muerte hasta el extremo de no poder salir a la calle, ni tan siquiera a un local de comida para llevar al lado de la casa de RB, pintadas , persecución y en el parlamento y medios poniendo a RB a parir, RB es la política que estando tanto tiempo en el poder , no tenía ni patrimonio , o sea 0 patatero, ni cuentas bancarias, ni acciones ni planes de pensión, nada de nada.

RB solo vivía para Valencia , ni siquiera salía de Valencia para vacaciones, su gran pasión era Valencia, nunca Valencia tendrá una alcaldesa como ella, transformó Valencia, era tremendamente apasionada y con un caracter super duro, la impotencia e injusticia que sufrió la llevaron a la muerte , a mi me habría ocurrido lo mismo, murió en un hotel compartiendo habitación con su hermana , dificilmente pudieron asesinarla y mucho menos por 25.000 € de mierda , lo peor para RB es que su partido no movió un dedo para defenderla y encima con recochineo de que murió por borracha, hay que beber mucho para tener cirrosis por alcohol , vamos que hay que estar borracha todos los días, harto difícil para una persona que, tiene que dar la cara todos los días del año y jamás de los jamases se notó en ninguna aparición de RB de que fuera borracha.


Y lo del caso Gurtel para qué, nunca en la vida democrática de ningún país , un Presidente de Gobierno ha tenido que dimitir por la corrupción de dos municipios de 130.000 € cada uno, pero en España sí y la verdad del caso Gurtel , el grueso del dinero , no es de corrupción en España sino de Sudamérica, Bárcenas fué tesorero del PP 10 meses, pero delegado para Sudamérica por el PP, lo fue más de una década, se como funciona Sudamerica , la especulación en la inmobiliaria es el mejor negocio del mundo y claro la Gurtel también tiene esos casos en España , pero lo gordo es de América, en la CV se acusó a PP y la organización de Correa de lucrarse (corrupción) con la visita del Papa, de un stand en Feitur , con eso machacaron todos los días del año y a todas horas y en todos los medios la corrupción del PP en la CV, a día de hoy nada se sabe sobre eso, ni sentencia ni su puta madre, lo dejo pero hay para escribir un libro.


----------



## Uritorco (28 Oct 2021)




----------



## Peritta (28 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Aviso a la judicatura: el palo o la zanahoria.



O el piolet y la institución mental don @javvi.
Y si algún otro togasucia, o fiscal díscolo, o secretario de tribunal o procurador, o perito -ya sea forense o caligráfico-, quiere escribir sus memorias, que no se lo cuente a nadie, que lo haga a escondidas y que las publique después de muerto.

Raruno me parece ese texto y esa página don @Descansa Hombre:
Ahí, en esa captura de pantalla, la fecha que pone es la del lunes y hoy ya estamos a jueves.

¡Eh!, que no digo que no, y como el amigo del señor Alberto, el Martinez Grasa, es rojeras, pues puede que fuera él quien publicara éso ahí.
Aunque puede que fuera cualquier topillo administrativo más o menos rojeras e independiente de redes y funcimafias (no sé por qué don Santi sigue diciendo "metamafia" y no "funcimafia"), y lo hiciera hartito de tanta corrupción y tanta sinvergonzonería.

Antaño las filtraciones las publicaba la prensa antes de que lo hiciera la competencia y se daban de codazos por exclusivas e informaciones.
Hoy día los de filtraciones ya no se fían de que los de la prensa vayan a publicar ni tanto así de sus averiguaciones, aunque salgan los ministros con el culo al aire.

Lo que no sé es si lo hizo el pasado lunes, o el 4 de Enero del 2004.







Tampoco sé qué delegación "especial" de hacienda es ésa con ese nombre: Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria (TSAA con las siglas en inglés. Lo digo para los que gusten del lenguaje "culto").
Se tendría que haber llamado delegación de algo.
Y éso de "especial" suena a provisional o temporal o algo.

En fin, que no sé quién coño presenta una denuncia -el día de Nochebuena del 2003, ya ves tú, que por la fecha se puede traspapelar y perder con más facilidad que en otras fechas- ante la Fiscalía Anticorrupción (creada en 1995 siendo Belloch biministro) cuyo cacique era Villarejo y denunciando al propio Villarejo.

¿Se puede ser más gilipollas, o lo que pretende es sacarse un chantaje?.
Yo es al último sitio donde presentaría la denuncia. Antes iría a la prensa. Entonces existía Interviu y Diario 16 y Época y tal, que seguro que se hubieran interesado por la cosa.

O puede que lo supieran, se lo callaran y sean éstos, los de la prensa, quienes estén chantajeando a la administración y por éso los sucesivos gobiernos han gastado tantos cuartos en ella.
De hecho lo que le reprochamos algunos al Aznar es que no pasara una escobita y una fregona por el Ministerio del Interior tras lo del GAL socialista.




48.000€ el alquiler adelantado por un año de un chalet "cerca" de San Sebastian de los Reyes, salen a 4.000€/mes.
Buen casoplón o mucha tierra, ¡eh! y sin que ningún lindero ganadero la explote.
Yo entraría por ahí, diciendo que soy ganadero y no buscador de fosas. Pero quien lo haga ha de tener callos en las manos o la cosa no va a colar.

_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (28 Oct 2021)




----------



## Bimmer (28 Oct 2021)

Este hombre nunca me ha terminado de convencer, siempre me ha dado mala espina, y sube ese vídeo escasos días después de que Villarejo hable del ER de manera indirecta, menudo pestazo a preparado por parte de todos, incluido los Royuela.

Recordemos cómo empezó el canal de los Royuela : 


Primer vídeo : 





Ahora comparadlo con una injusticia real :


Primer y único vídeo de esta señora sobre su tema, llega hasta a los medios de comunicación :


----------



## Peritta (28 Oct 2021)

A mí tampoco me gusta el Rafapal ése y no he visto el vídeo entero, pero insiste usté una y otra vez don @Bimmer en desviar el tema de conversación. En torcerle el tiro a los de artillería.

Luego no sé si volverle a meter en el ignore (dos veces lo he hecho y otras tantas le he sacado) o no hacerle ni puto caso.

Pero la señora ésa pinta aquí lo mismo que el Sanchez Dragó, y los que le pegaron al otro en el metro, que pidan la vez, y que se pongan a la cola, que de momento hay mil y pico asesinaos. Y pà qué hablar de las causas amañadas y de los dineros robados.

A hacienda, que semos tòs.

A ver si los de la UDEF dicen algo, que la frase hecha tan característica del gremio para escaquearse de los pringues: "_Aaaaaah, no ha sido en mi turno_", no la pueden emplear éstos con tanta alegría y credibilidad. Supongo que recurirán al clásico: "nosotros somos unos mandaos"

Ya. Y si nadie manda nada unos escaqueaos ¿no?.

Más cara que un saco de monedas tienen éstos también. Que si no los conocía don Jordi Molthonorapla Pujol, es que se saben escaquear mu bien.

Jesús qué cruz.

Aquí le dejo don @Bimmer el borrador del principio del amago de una película por si quiere usté continuarla, pero no nos embarre el campo haga el favor, que bastante mierda tiene el tema.

Y me da igual que se agarre usté un berrinche o una pataleta, pero alguien tendrá que decírselo.



Spoiler



MEGATSUNE.-

No sé por qué haría caso yo al Kira Sensei y me metería en esta aislada, apartada y desvencijada kominka japonesa condenándome a rehabilitarla y a vivir en ella.

Sí, tras lo que pasó en España cuando explotó el expediente Royuela yo había salido por patas de allí y quemado mis naves en la costa japonesa de kyushu. Pero ahora estaba en el interior de la perfectura de Fukuoka mirando al monte Aso.

No, no sé japonés. No solo estoy mudo y me tengo que comunicar a base de señas, sino que soy también analfabeto e incapaz de entender qué dicen los carteles de aviso.

El caso es que gracias a Kira, al que alquilé de Cicerone unos días, pude hacer amistad de francachela y de borrachera con un vejete de mi edad que debe de ser algo mafiosete y que debe de estar enamorado de España y de los toros y tal. Total que por un módico precio me ha dejado instalarme aquí.
Pero hace dos meses, cuando empezaron las alucinaciones, que se niega a cobrarme el alquiler y hasta me trae comida y otras vituallas que también se niega a cobrar.

Por lo que me ha parecido entender esta casa abandonada no debe de ser del todo suya. Lo que yo me barrunto es que me querrá usar para tener un negociador, o interrogador si se tercia, de confianza, con mafiosos peruanos y mexicanos del narcomatute.


Y aquí estoy como una cabra en un garaje, sin enterarme de nada y sin electricidad. Vulnerable sí, pero escondido.

A lo que no me acostumbro es a los ruidos nocturnos que tiene esta casa:



(Continuará...)



_______________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Descansa Hombre (28 Oct 2021)

48.000€ el alquiler adelantado por un año de un chalet "cerca" de San Sebastian de los Reyes, salen a 4.000€/mes.
Buen casoplón o mucha tierra, ¡eh! y sin que ningún lindero ganadero la explote.
Yo entraría por ahí, diciendo que soy ganadero y no buscador de fosas. Pero quien lo haga ha de tener callos en las manos o la cosa no va a colar.
_________________________

Apuesto a que el propietario está enlogiado.


----------



## Bimmer (29 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> A mí tampoco me gusta el Rafapal ése y no he visto el vídeo entero, pero insiste usté una y otra vez don @Bimmer en desviar el tema de conversación. En torcerle el tiro a los de artillería.
> 
> Luego no sé si volverle a meter en el ignore (dos veces lo he hecho y otras tantas le he sacado) o no hacerle ni puto caso.
> 
> ...




Nunca he dicho que el ER sea falso, pero ahora sí empiezo a pensarlo que por lo menos en su mayoría sea falso, si no le vale con el ejemplo que pongo aquí de esa señora y la repercusión que consigue solo con un vídeo de 5 minutos...




Bimmer dijo:


> Recordemos cómo empezó el canal de los Royuela :
> 
> 
> Primer vídeo :
> ...




Los Royuela llevan más de 640 vídeos en su canal y la máxima repercusión que han conseguido ha sido esta  :









El bulo del ‘expediente Royuela’


El observatorio de la desinformación del CNI alertó de una campaña conspiranoica que implicaba a fiscales en una trama criminal




elpais.com






Ya os lo dije, sin sensacionalismo no hay marketing, no hay publicidad, Alberto y Santiago hacen un vídeo como esa señora y les sobran los 639 vídeos restantes que han subido.


----------



## javvi (29 Oct 2021)

*CASO 491. MARINA SALA MINGUELL. AUTO TRANSPORTES LLUSANÉS. S.A. *

Encargo de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo. La fallecen el 11 de enero de 1995. Era la titular de una empresa de autobuses de la zona de Berga, la Cataluña carlista que se recicló en pujolista.

Al fallecerla se hizo cargo de la empresa su viudo Ramón Planas Vila, que falleció en 2015 con 88 años.















RAMON PLANAS I VILA : Fallecimiento


Ramon Planas i Vila Vidu de Marina Sala i Minguell Morí cristianament a Berga, el dia 9 de març del 2015, a l'edat de 88 anys. Les seves filles, Núria, Elvira i Marina; gendre, Vicenç; néts, Albert, Enric i Ramon; germana, Elvira, i la resta de família ho fan saber a llurs amics i coneguts, la...




enmemoria.lavanguardia.com






http://www.xaviflorez.org/_empresas/_F_PlanasVila,Ramon.pdf






__





Berga** (Barcelona)


Conocer lugares y pueblos con encanto en Cataluña




bellos-pueblos-catalanes.blogspot.com


----------



## javvi (29 Oct 2021)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> 48.000€ el alquiler adelantado por un año de un chalet "cerca" de San Sebastian de los Reyes, salen a 4.000€/mes.
> Buen casoplón o mucha tierra, ¡eh! y sin que ningún lindero ganadero la explote.
> Yo entraría por ahí, diciendo que soy ganadero y no buscador de fosas. Pero quien lo haga ha de tener callos en las manos o la cosa no va a colar.
> _________________________
> ...



Yo apuesto por el parque de La Marina en San Sebastián de los Reyes , antiguos terrenos del ejército que servían para comunicarse con los extraterrestres. Los militares yanquis tenían zonas vedadas a los militares españoles. Pasaron de enterrar OVNIS a enterrar inquilinos.




javvi dijo:


> *TERRENOS DEL EJERCITO EN PLENO SAN SEBASTIAN DE LOS REYES. PARQUE DE LA MARINA ¿CEMENTERIO DE EXTRATERRESTRES O DE INQUILINOS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Descansa Hombre (29 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Yo apuesto por el parque de La Marina en San Sebastián de los Reyes , antiguos terrenos del ejército que servían para comunicarse con los extraterrestres. Los militares yanquis tenían zonas vedadas a los militares españoles. Pasaron de enterrar OVNIS a enterrar inquilinos.



No lo creo, está dentro del pueblo, muy expuesto, y alquilado al ayuntamiento!...hmmm muchos cabos sueltos.


----------



## javvi (29 Oct 2021)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> No lo creo, está dentro del pueblo, muy expuesto, y alquilado al ayuntamiento!...hmmm muchos cabos sueltos.



La propia vecina que vive enfrente del parque dice que durante el día estaba todo muy tranquilo, pero por la noche no paraban de hacer ruidos extraños: "aquello por la noche se encendía como una feria"

la propia historia de los OVNIS es delirante. No sería la primera vez que se utilizan historias de extraterrestres para ocultar algo muy gordo. Los que salen en el vídeo de La Secta me dan totalmente la sensación de ser actores, como si se hubiesen estudiado un guion.

Los terrenos eran del ejército. Hace años que oí que había unos inquilinos, del tipo terroristas del norte, en unos terrenos muy cerca de San Sebastián de los Reyes. Entre este municipio y El Goloso. Esto mucho antes de oír hablar del ER.

No lo puedo afirmar categóricamente, pero ahí se huele algo muy extraño. Es posible que no tenga nada que ver con el ER, aunque tampoco lo descarto.

También tenemos a dos pasos La Moraleja. En esas 950 hectáreas se da una de las mayores concentraciones de poder y dinero de toda España. Se ha hablado mucho de las fiestas que se corrían en esos chabolos. Al final de esas fiestas los empleados se tenían que deshacer de algo más que restos de comida y botellas. 

_Las relaciones entre la empresaria y el recién dimitido ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Israel, Simon Peres, son tan cercanas que se reúnen siempre que éste visita España ya sea en viaje público o privado. La noche del 22 de junio de 1997 Alicia Koplowitz fue una de las primeras en llegar al domicilio de Siboni, en la madrileña urbanización de La Moraleja, donde se celebraba un cóctel en honor de Peres, al que la Universidad de Alcalá había investido doctor honoris causa. Entre otros, estuvieron presentes el barón Eric de Rothschild, presidente del grupo bancario del mismo nombre; los empresarios Plácido Arango, Simón Xavier Hermés; Max Mazin, entonces copropietario de los hoteles Tryp; el presidente de la Asociación Española de Banca (AEB), José Luis Leal (casado con una judía de origen francés), el magistrado del Tribunal Constitucional Rafael Mendizábal, y el ex presidente de la Junta de Andalucía Rafael Escuredo, de antepasados sefardíes y relacionado con los círculos judíos de Madrid._​​_


El «lobby» que vive en España


_


----------



## Debunker (29 Oct 2021)

De Libertad Digital: 


*"Una denuncia golpea a Sánchez: la lista de cargos del PSOE que ocultan millones de euros en Venezuela*
Javier Marzal asegura que los presuntos defraudadores abrieron 752 depósitos bancarios con 392 millones de dólares (326,6 millones de euros)



“El *PSOE* defiende el chavismo porque sus capos tienen cientos de millones allí”, así encabeza la información remitida a *Periodista Digital* por* Javier Marzal*, que detalla en un artículo las relaciones entre el socialismo y la Venezuela de *Hugo Chávez*, que tienen su razón de ser en las conexiones económicas.
Por su interés, siempre respetando la presunción de inocencia, reproducimos el artículo de *Marzal* a continuación, donde se detallan las presuntas cuentas millonarias que se han denunciado a la *Agencia Tributaria*:
Hace unos días, varios medios publicaron mi artículo: “Record en Hacienda: Denuncia exitosa de más de 1.772 millones de euros”.
En la noticia se dice que esa denuncia tributaria record del 17 de agosto de 2003, firmada por Alberto Royuela Fernández y su colaborador, el periodista Juan Martínez Grasa, estaba estructurada en 15 denuncias.

Una de ellas denunciaba que los días 3 y 10 de Agosto de 2004, los defraudadores abrieron 752 depósitos bancarios con 392 millones de dólares americanos (326,6 millones de euros), en la sede de CITIBANK en Caracas y Maracaibo. Se aportaba toda la documentación de cada uno de los depósitos.
¿Quiénes son los defraudadores tributarios?
*Felipe González Márquez* (Presidente del Gobierno 1982-1996) y su familia (esposa *Carmen Romero González* y *Pablo*, hijo de ambos). Cada uno de ellos depositó 26.400.000US$, totalizando 79.200.000US$ (66 millones de euros).
*Juan Alberto Belloch Julbe*, superministro felipista y exalcalde de Zaragoza, depositó 36.000.000US$ y su hermano 12.000.000US$, totalizando 48.000.000US$ (40 millones de euros).
*Pascual Maragall Mira* (exalcalde de Barcelona y expresidente de la Generalidat de Cataluña), su hermano depositó 23.000.000US$ y su cuñado 24.000.000US$, totalizando 47.000.000US$ (más de 39 millones de euros).
*Carlos Jiménez Villarejo* (primer Fiscal Jefe Anticorrupción) y su familia:* Aurora Jorquera Hernández* (esposa depositó 26.400.000US$), la misma cantidad que los dos parientes de *Felipe González*), 9.600.000US$ Carlos y 9.600.000US$ *An*a, hijos de ambos, totalizando 45.600.000US$ (38 millones de euros).
José María Mena Álvarez (ex Fiscal Jefe del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña que proporcionaba servicios al PSOE y al fiscal Villarejo (que fue su jefe directo) y su familia: María Julia Maiques Azcárraga (esposo) con 21.600.000US$, y María, hija de ambos, con 9.600.000US$, totalizando 31.200.000US$ (26 millones de euros).
Mariano Fernández Bermejo, Fiscal Jefe de la Sala de lo Social del Tribunal Supremo y ex Ministro felipista, con 24.000.000 (20 millones de euros).
Manuel Jiménez de Parga y Cabrera, ex Presidente del Tribunal Constitucional, y su familia: Elisa Maseda Arango (esposa) con 24.000.000 (20 millones de euros).
Guillermo Vidal Andréu, Magistrado Presidente del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña, denunciado por encubrir los asesinatos de Mena, y su familia: Mercedes Salleras Lluis (esposa) con 24.000.000US$ (20 millones de euros).
Gerardo María Thomas Andreu, Magistrado Presidente de la Sección Novena de la Audiencia de Barcelona y su familia: Carmen Caja Lopez (esposa) con 21.000.000US$ (17,5 millones de euros).
Carlos Viver Pi-Suñer, Magistrado del Tribunal Constitucional, con 12.000.000 (10 millones de euros).
José Antonio Martín Pallín, Magistrado del Tribunal Supremo, con 12.000.000 (10 millones de euros).
Margarita Robles Fernández, actual Ministra de Defensa, con 12.000.000 (10 millones de euros).
Manuela de Madre Ortega, Vicepresidenta General del PSC-PSOE, con 9.600.000US$ (8 millones de euros).
Guillermo Castelló Guilabert, Magistrado de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Ramón Gomis Masqué, Magistrado de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Claudia Bayarri García, Magistrada de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Nuria Garriga López, Magistrada de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Ramón Macía Gómez, Magistrado de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Jesús Navaroo Morales, Magistrado de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Magdalena Jiménez Jiménez, jueza del Juzgado de lo Penal nº 19 de Barcelona, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Roser Aixandri Tarre, juez del Juzgado de Instrucción nº 26 de Barcelona, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Eduardo Navaroo Blasco, juez del Juzgado de Instrucción nº 32 de Barcelona, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Isabel Castellano Rausill, Fiscal en Barcelona, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Rafael García Ruiz, sargento de la Guardia Civil destinado a la Policía Judicial y lugarteniente de Mena, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
Juan Manuel García Peña, Agente de la Policía Nacional destinado a la Policía Judicial y lugarteniente segundo de Mena, con 1.200.000US$ (un millón de euros).
¿Qué relación tenían entre sí todos estos presuntos delincuentes? ¿Por qué utilizaron los mismos testaferros? ¿Por que realizaron los depósitos en los mismos días?
La relación de los 23 últimos está bien documentada en el #ExpedienteRoyuela y todos tenían relación con el enorme negocio de Mena, en el caso de los jueces simplemente estaban en nómina de Mena.
Pero…., ¿qué relación tenían *Felipe González*, *Juan Alberto Belloch* y* Pascual Maragall* con ellos? Belloch tenía presuntamente su propia red de prevaricación judicial y ¿los otros dos capos?
El #ExpedienteRoyuela lo explicará porque está llamado a reescribir la historia de la democracia española y a explicar cómo ha llegado la corrupción a destruir el país (8% del PIB, superando el beneficio de las grandes empresas y las multinacionales juntas).
*Javier Marzal.*











Una denuncia golpea a Sánchez: la lista de cargos del PSOE que ocultan millones de euros en Venezuela - Periodista Digital


“El PSOE defiende el chavismo porque sus capos tienen cientos de millones allí”, así encabeza la información remitida a Periodista Digital por Javier Marzal, que detalla en un artículo las relaciones entre el socialismo y la Venezuela de Hugo Chávez, que tienen su razón de ser en las conexiones...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## Peritta (29 Oct 2021)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Apuesto a que el propietario está enlogiado.



No voy a apostar en contra de usté mesié.
Lo que no sé es el alcance y por lo tanto el poder que tienen las logias ésas.



javvi dijo:


> _Las relaciones entre la empresaria y el recién dimitido ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Israel, Simon Peres,... _



La empresaria ésa es la Alicia Koplowich y no la Marina Sala Minguell (491), que no sé cuánto de gran empresaria será ya que es una línea de autobuses de pueblo y me barrunto que esta señora por La Moraleja no habrá ido en su vida.



http://www.xaviflorez.org/_empresas/_F_ATLlusanes.pdf





javvi dijo:


> También tenemos a dos pasos La Moraleja. En esas 950 hectáreas se da una de las mayores concentraciones de poder y dinero de toda España. Se ha hablado mucho de las fiestas que se corrían en esos chabolos. Al final de esas fiestas los empleados se tenían que deshacer de algo más que restos de comida y botellas.



No, si antaño también se extendió e rumor de que los jesuítas daban caramelos envenenados a los niños y fueron los milicianos y quemaron el colegio con biblioteca y todo.

Y el vídeo de La Marina de San Sebastián de Los Reyes es una magufada. No me importa que sea usté magufo don @javvi, lo que no le voy a tolerar que sea usté pelma, que ése vídeo ya nos lo ha publicado por aquí.



Nota del nota.- 48.000€ del año 2005 o 2006, serán como 60.000€ de hoy día.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (29 Oct 2021)

Por si alguien no lo sabe, ¿quién es Francisco Javier Marza Mercader)

Esquemático: 


Biografía:

Nacido en Madrid en 1960. Su talento le hizo destacar en el mundo comparativo, primero, como directivo en dos empresas, después, creando y dirigiendo su propia empresa en el dinámico y competitivo sector de las Tecnologías de la Información y de las Comunicaciones.
Desde 2002 se dedica a escribir con planteamientos sistémicos integrales: individuo- organizaciones-humanidad.
Ha publicado más de 40 artículos en varios medios empresariales, incluyendo los principales, y «El libro del talento. El talento en las organizaciones» (2008).









Francisco Javier Marzal Mercader - diciembre 2013 - Editorial Circulo Rojo


Nacido en Madrid en 1960. Su talento le hizo destacar en el mundo comparativo, primero, como...




editorialcirculorojo.com





Su biografia relatada por el mismo, también muy resumida, no pongo tocho, solo el enlace para quien interese: 



Web site official of Javier Marzal - Autobiografía



Ese tío se ha comprometido con el ER exponiéndose a represalias , coacciones y muy posible exponiendo su vida, me merece mucho más crédito, todo el crédito que, algunos foreros de mierda de este hilo, el tío de tonto no tiene un pelo , todo lo contrario


----------



## javvi (29 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> La empresaria ésa es la Alicia Koplowich y no la Marina Sala Minguell (491), que no sé cuánto de gran empresaria será ya que es una línea de
> de pueblo y me barrunto que esta señora por La Moraleja no habrá ido en su vida.



Lo que debería hacer usted, Don @Peritta, es no abusar de esa sustancia que fuma tanto. Está usted mezclando dos postes que, aunque vayan seguidos, no tienen nada que ver. Que la empresaria en cuestión sea la catalana de los autobuses es una película que se ha montado usted solito. Por favor, lea dos veces, y con más cuidado, antes de decir tantas tonterías.


----------



## Peritta (29 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Lo que debería hacer usted, Don @Peritta, es no abusar de esa sustancia que fuma tanto. Está usted mezclando dos postes que, aunque vayan seguidos, no tienen nada que ver. Que la empresaria en cuestión sea la catalana de los autobuses es una película que se ha montado usted solito. Por favor, lea dos veces, y con más cuidado, antes de decir tantas tonterías.



¿Qué tendrán que ver los cojones para comer trigo?.
Una de las postas (no sé por qué insiste en decir postes, no lo dice nadie. Deje, deje que las palabras tengan género caramba, que no es sexo) con quien no tiene que ver es con el expediente Royuela. 

No, no he mezclado las postas por que me he enterado mu bien y he dicho que doña Alicia es la que sale por ahí.
No nos distraiga a los de artillería usté también coño.

Piense en los lectores y póngase en las gafas del tercero que lee... si es que nos lee alguien.

A mí me ha parecido raro que una mujer fuera dueña de una empresa de autobuses comarcales. Éso suele ser cosa de varones de taller mecánico con calendario de tetonas de buen ver y mejor palpar.
Aunque tampoco creo que a doña Marina Sala Minguell se la carguen (si es que no ha sido un acuerdo de familia) por nada que tenga que ver con autobuses de línea.
Pero como hasta en el Juan Sebastián El Cano pasaban cocaína, uno no puede descartarlo del todo.

Como ve estoy tratando de reconducir el hilo ya que algunos cuando ven un judío se encelan y acaban en los cerros de Úbeda

o echándonos un mitin.
____________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## elnota (29 Oct 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> De Libertad Digital:
> 
> 
> *"Una denuncia golpea a Sánchez: la lista de cargos del PSOE que ocultan millones de euros en Venezuela*
> ...



El Farreras y la secta al completo están preparando un especial sobre el tema ....  

No va a pasar nada, todos los medios recibirán subvenciones y dirán que son fake news de la ultraderecha franquista.


----------



## Bimmer (29 Oct 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Por si alguien no lo sabe, ¿quién es Francisco Javier Marza Mercader)
> 
> Esquemático:
> 
> ...



Le cojo la indirecta que me ha lanzado y aquí le va la respuesta que buscaba.

Primero, el señor ese que nos comparte no lo conocen ni en su casa, de todas maneras se agradece que aporte algo útil al ER aunque sea imitando al que tanto ha criticado e insultado, al compañero @javvi 

Segundo, os habéis empeñado en querer resolver delitos que si no han prescrito, son tan difíciles de investigar y resolver al no haber testigos ni víctimas que conozcamos y se presten a hablar que no tiene sentido, la variable del tiempo es muy fundamental...


El hombre ese al que tanto desprecias y del que tanto me he preocupado yo, Antonio García, es una víctima de una injusticia reciente que no ha prescrito y que hay testigos y víctimas que se conocen y se pueden prestar a hablar.


Ya ha demostrado que pensar no es su fuerte, pero le recuerdo que ese hombre ha quedado con una tetraplejia incompleta en silla de ruedas de por vida y sus agresores solo han pasado año y medio en la cárcel, desde entonces están en libertad y así lo demuestran en redes sociales, con el agravante de que uno de ellos muestra en facebook que trabaja en Mercabarna y ha tenido una hija con una casi adolescente, todo esto ha pasado en Barcelona, víctima y agresores de Barcelona, misma ciudad que el epicentro del ER.


Si quiere se lo explico con muñecos pero esto es una prueba muy clara de corrupción en la actualidad asociada al ER, porque : ¿Qué interés hay en que unos delincuentes tan peligrosos estén en libertad?


Si se hubiera molestado en informarse, habría visto la gallina de oro con la que he dado con uno de los agresores de Antonio, ese hijo de la grandísima puta en su apartado amigos en facebook lo tiene lleno de expresidiarios y demás chusma carne de cárcel y/o muy mala vida.


No recordaba si era con x o s la palabra "expresidiario", al buscarla me ha salido esta noticia de hoy mismo :










Matan a golpes a un expresidiario en las Casitas Rosa de València


Solía acudir con un compatriota a la barriada para comprar droga




www.levante-emv.com






Repito la pregunta anterior :


¿Qué interés hay en que unos delincuentes tan peligrosos estén en libertad?


*"Matan a golpes a un expresidiario en las Casitas Rosa de València*
*Solía acudir con un compatriota a la barriada para comprar droga"*

¿Sabe relacionarlo o le ayudo? ¿O va a reconocer que es un troll de mierda? Porque hay que ser troll o muy gilipollas e hijo/a de puta para decir lo que dijo sobre el caso de Antonio García. ¿Cómo no va a tener relación ese caso con la "operación chumi"?


----------



## Bimmer (29 Oct 2021)

elnota dijo:


> No va a pasar nada, todos los medios recibirán subvenciones y dirán que son fake news de la ultraderecha franquista.



Qué casualidad que los Royuela puedan ser etiquetados de esa forma, cualquiera diría que los Royuela forman parte del complot, mira que podrían ser masones o afiliados del PSOE, pero no, las casualidades tienen mucho antojo...


----------



## Uritorco (29 Oct 2021)

El nuevo vídeo de hoy subido hace una hora. Aún no lo he visto, pero parece que promete. Anda que ya le vale con la fotito de portada. El antisionismo hebreo es una estafa, pero por lo visto encandila a muchos gentiles.


----------



## Debunker (29 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Primero, el señor ese que nos comparte no lo conocen ni en su casa, de todas maneras se agradece que aporte algo útil al ER aunque sea imitando al que tanto ha criticado e insultado, al compañero @javvi



Lo tuyo no tiene nombre, si @javvi se la sentido insultado por mí, lo siento, lo único que he intentado decir es que este hilo debería ser más dinámico, más fluido, que aporta tochos que nos desvían del tema sin aportar nada sustancial, naturalmente no siempre aporta tochos ni mucho menos y mantiene el hilo y le reconozco que es el forero que mejor conoce el super tocho de los Royuelas, y siempre agradezco sus aportaciones que en muchos de sus post son muy valiosas. Me desconcierta cuando pone en duda el ER porque este hilo es una denuncia pública del ER y como cuando se va a un Juzgado a denunciar un delito o mil delitos, en el cuerpo de la denuncia no se puede poner en duda ni el delito, ni parte del delito, porque solo hay dos opciones , es verdad o es mentira. Si @javvi tiene algo contra mí , es una cuestión entre él y yo.



Bimmer dijo:


> Segundo, os habéis empeñado en querer resolver delitos que si no han prescrito, son tan difíciles de investigar y resolver al no haber testigos ni víctimas que conozcamos y se presten a hablar que no tiene sentido, la variable del tiempo es muy fundamental...



El ER es más que delitos, delitos más de 2.000 crímenes, delitos robos alucinantes, corrupción robando el sudor y trabajo de los ciudadanos a espuertas , delitos de la justicia corrupta , esa justicia que ha dejado libre a los agresores de tu millón de veces mencionado, A. García y como A. García millones de víctimas más porque a la justicia le importa una mierda las víctimas del "poblacho" eso es lo que somos para los jueces : poblacho o pueblucho que no merecemos su atención y si te han jodido, más jodido te quedas y lame tu herida.



Bimmer dijo:


> El hombre ese al que tanto desprecias y del que tanto me he preocupado yo, Antonio García, es una víctima de una injusticia reciente que no ha prescrito y que hay testigos y víctimas que se conocen y se pueden prestar a hablar.



Yo no desprecio a ningún ser humano, todo lo contrario, desprecio y aborrezco gente como Mena pero ese tío no es humano, dije que me importaba una mierda lo ocurrido a A. García , es decir no iba a mover un dedo porque lo de A. García y un millón más de esos casos, porque
eso solo se soluciona con Jueces que trabajen y apliquen la ley, además tu que eres rojo , ¿de qué te quejas? la ley se aplica en este país de acuerdo al "buenismo" de la izquierda, a tí tampoco te desprecio, pero me repito , tu opinión me importa una mierda.



Bimmer dijo:


> Ya ha demostrado que pensar no es su fuerte, pero le recuerdo que ese hombre ha quedado con una tetraplejia incompleta en silla de ruedas de por vida y sus agresores solo han pasado año y medio en la cárcel, desde entonces están en libertad y así lo demuestran en redes sociales, con el agravante de que uno de ellos muestra en facebook que trabaja en Mercabarna y ha tenido una hija con una casi adolescente, todo esto ha pasado en Barcelona, víctima y agresores de Barcelona, misma ciudad que el epicentro del ER.



Pues ya ha tenido suerte que sus agresores hayan estado año y medio en la cárcel, los 2.000 asesinados por Mena y sus cómplices no han estado ni un día en la cárcel y encima están premiados, el Mena con más de 1.000 millones de € que, se dice pronto y sus secuaces con cientos de millones, ¿qué te parece eso? encima el dinero del premio por matar 2.000 personas, es nuestros dinero, trágatelo hijo, hasta el IVA que pagas , porque me da en la nariz que tu otros impuestos no, pero IVA lo paga todo kiski, pues sí el dinero que pagas en impuestos al bolsillo de Mena para agradecerle que matara a 2.000 personas , menos mal que A. García no se cruzó en su camino porque no estaría parapléjico sino criando malvas.

Del resto de tu escrito ni te menciono, ¿de qué coño hablas ? esa gentuza que ataca en manada para robar o divertirse, son gentuza sin valor para nadie, están en la calle por lo que te he dicho antes, el buenismo esquizofrénico de los que tu votas, para los que ni A: García, ni tu , ni yo valemos el esfuerzo de un juez y lo peor y principal motivo, un preso cuesta 1.500 € -mes, mucha pasta al año, cuando salen de la cárcel hay que darles la paguita por año y medio y para eso no hay, la izquierda entre robos a mansalva y su apetito por destruir la sociedad, la familia y al ser humano, solo tiene dinero para robar y cosas como ésta:







Espero que no me menciones más, me tienes jarta, claro que con enviarte al ignore lo soluciono.

Edito para llamar tu atención sobre esto:

*Suicidios en España,

En 2019, un total de 3.671 personas fallecieron por esta causa en nuestro país,* lo que supone un aumento respecto a 2018, año en el que la cifra se elevó a 3.539 personas.

Según los datos del INE, de las personas fallecidas por esta causa, *2.771 fueron hombres y 900 fueron mujeres*

Toda esa gente no merece mención , ni un teléfono de ayuda antes de matarse, en cambio enseñarte a follar por el culo, hacen folletos , carteles que reparten por toda Valencia , eso también cuesta dinero, y claro teléfono con alguien , para que te hagas una paja mientras preguntas como se folla por el culo.

Esto es lo que vivimos y peor


----------



## Uritorco (30 Oct 2021)

Sobre el último vídeo me llama la atención los 900 millones de Ruiz. Las cifras que maneja esa gente causan vértigo. Supongo que el "potente grupo financiero" al que hace referencia Mena debe de ser la conocida Open Society de George Soros.
En cuanto al asunto principal del vídeo me parece que Santi tiene un cacao mayúsculo sobre este tema. Además lo analiza desde una perspectiva católica, y eso es un error. El problema judío no es un problema religioso, sino racial. Llevan cayendo en el mismo error toda la vida.
Otra cosa que me llama la atención es que el profesor Alberto Barcena, estudioso de la masonería que ha escrito varias obras al respecto, no haya querido ponerse en contacto con el ER.


----------



## javvi (30 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El nuevo vídeo de hoy subido hace una hora. Aún no lo he visto, pero parece que promete. Anda que ya le vale con la fotito de portada. El antisionismo hebreo es una estafa, pero por lo visto encandila a muchos gentiles.






Que Soros está detrás de esos negocios millonarios es una suposición de Mena, así lo dice. Su contacto es un tal Michel Brechtel: un tipo muy hermético que no suelta prenda. No deja de confirmar lo que ya sabíamos: que la primera visita que recibe el okupa de Moncloa es el propio Soros.

Lo que más llama la atención es que habla de un sionismo que pretende distanciarse de Estados Unidos. Entonces ¿a qué se acercaría? El estado de Israel solito no puede sobrevivir, sería aniquilado por sus vecinos. ¿es por eso por lo que habla de un sionismo que mantiene mejores relaciones con los palestinos? A mí sólo se me ocurre Inglaterra como la potencia a la que se quiere acercar ese nuevo sionismo. Esto encajaría con algunos avisos que llegan de un posible divorcio entre los useños y la Pérfida Albión. Inglaterra no tiene amigos, sólo intereses. Juntos han dominado el SXX, y parte del XIX y XXI. Pero la USA da demasiados síntomas de decadencia. Un país donde la mayoría se saca una tarjeta de crédito para pagar la anterior tarjeta de crédito y hasta un tercera. Y además legitimante armados por la segunda enmienda, que les autoriza a armarse para defenderse del Gobierno, en caso de que éste se vuelva tiránico. De ahí todos estas matanzas de falsa bandera: para desarmar The People, el pueblo americano. Cada día la deuda externa aumenta de manera gigantesca. Les crecen los enanos, los chinos son los mayores tenedores de esa deuda. Tarde o temprano tendrán que chocar. El dólar, como divisa internacional, no puede durar eternamente, si lo sostiene la Sexta Flota, todo dependerá de la capacidad armamentística del resto. El día que USA deje de dominar militarmente el Mundo el valor del dólar caerá en picado, como en la Alemania de entre guerras, que con un millón de marcos sólo te podías comprar una barra de pan. Se ve venir también la implosión del territorio USA, de ahí pueden salir media docena de estados. La Pérfida Albión depredará los fragmentos más golosos y los incorporará a la Commonwealth. Puede pasar esto, o puede que no, no tengo una bola de cristal.

El otro asunto es que habla de un nuevo sionismo. Esto quiere decir que hay dos sionismos: el nuevo y el viejo. Dice que es más liberal, ¿Qué entiende por más liberal? ¿liberalización de las costumbres? por ejemplo: ¿normalización de la pedofilia? ¿normalización del aborto postnatal? ¿eutanasia forzosa? ¿matrimonios entre hombres y perros, u hombres y perras, o mujeres y perros, o mujeres y perras?

Ya ha habido cruce de acusaciones entre sionistas. Benjamín Netanyahu señaló a Ehud Barak como uno de los visitantes de la isla de Jeffrey Epstein. La mayoría de la prensa española ignora este asunto, curioso que el que más lo airea es Público, diario de la órbita de Soros.









Un escándalo sexual salpica a Ehud Barak, exprimer ministro de Israel, en plena campaña


Conforme avanza la campaña para las elecciones israelíes del 17 de septiembre, el termómetro electoral se calienta. Un golpe de calor que podría salirle caro a Ehud Barak ha llegado esta semana cuando un diario británico ha publicado fotos que insinúan que el exprimer ministro participó en...




www.publico.es





En cuanto a nosotros, me temo que no somos más que parte del botín que se disputarán estas fuerzas.


----------



## javvi (30 Oct 2021)

*LA PRENSA COMARCAL DE LA OSONA (CAPITAL VIC) ROMPE EL SILENCIO DE LAS ACUSACIONES A JOSEP ARIMANY MANSO: TENIENTE ALCADE DE VIC.









El regidor de Vic Josep Arimany denuncia ser víctima d’una campanya de calúmnies i amenaces


El jutjat investiga l'assetjament que pateix per part d'un home vinculat a la ultradreta




el9nou.cat




*
Por supuesto, las acusaciones vienen de la extrema derecha. 
Se nombra a C.J. Villarejo y a Mena.
Arimany lo pone en manos de los Mossos en junio del 2020. 
"Se han inventado toda una historia con documentos falsos y cuentas en el extranjero que no existen".
Los otros partidos del consistorio de Vic le apoyan: ERC, La CUP y el PSC.
Arimany confia que: _ "s’arribarà fins al final i s’obligarà els autors a cessar en la seva acció”. _Se llegará hasta el final y se obligará a los autores a cesar su acción.









El regidor de Vic Josep Arimany denuncia ser víctima d’una campanya de calúmnies i amenaces


El jutjat investiga l'assetjament que pateix per part d'un home vinculat a la ultradreta




el9nou.cat











_L'alcaldessa de Vic, Anna Erra, i Josep Arimany. Foto: Josep M Montaner_ 



Josep Arimany denuncia una campanya d'amenaces i calúmnies a les xarxes


----------



## Peritta (30 Oct 2021)

Joer, si pensábamos que el asunto no podía ser más sórdido y alarmante, viene don Santi y le da una vuelta de tuerca más.

No sé, pero esa carta (es más que nota) puede ser una trola que el Mena le cuenta a la Margarita Robles para tranquilizar su conciencia y que no haga más preguntas ni dé más el coñazo.
- A los que matamos se lo merecían -o algo así le cuenta.

También le cuenta una milonga golpista a Ruiz para justificar el asesinato de Gutierrez Mellado, ya que como ellos también debía de ser un masón de tomo y lomo, y vaya una mierda de hermandad que sería ésa si asesina a sus hermanos.

De la reunión de Montreaux me sale la de 2019 del club de Bieldberg pero me sonaba también a algo histórico. Menos mal que don Santi dijo la fecha de 1934 y algo sale en la wikipedia. Pero la Falange fue fundada a finales de Octubre 1933, hace hoy 87 años y un día.
Las elecciones de 1933 cuando Jose Antonio salió diputado (el único que sacaron) fueron en Noviembre (joer qué mes que empieza con Los Santos y acaba con San Andrés), luego La Falange no creo que pintara por allí mucho.

La reunión de Montreaux solo fueron dos días, el 16 y 17 de Diciembre, y no volvió a celebrarse. Mucha hermandad es ésa también, para que forjada en un ratillo perdure hasta nuestros días casi un sigo después y le pasen información y estas notas al señor Alberto así, por que es facha.
No sé, también tendrá don Santi que proteger a los topillos y lo mismo esto que nos cuenta es una milonga porteña, y los topos son unos rojeras cerraos, espantaos por la deriva hacia el rosa y los sapos multicolores que se han de tragar, también, los rojos estandard.


¿No llaman los masones "sion" o "templo" a la sala de ceremonias?. ¿A ver si va a resultar que cuando dice sionistas se está refiriendo a los masones y la cosa no tiene nada que ver con los judíos ni con Israel?.
Por que éso de meter a los palestinos dentro de nuevo sionismo ése, me suena mu raro.

Pero si le hiciera caso a @Uritorco y lo mirara con perspectiva de raza, he de admitir que los palestinos también son semitas, que no árabes (ellos se distinguen yo no los distingo), y abundan o son mayoría en Siria, en Jordania y habrá muchos en Egipto y en Turquía, aunque no tantos en Irak.

Pero estarán ya muy cruzados don @Uritorco y ahí ya se me diluye la perspectiva de raza.



javvi dijo:


> En cuanto a nosotros, me temo que no somos más que parte del botín que se disputarán estas fuerzas.



Van a por las mentes de las criaturas, a por la siguiente generación.
_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza. 

.
.


----------



## javvi (30 Oct 2021)

*A ANNA ERRA SOLÁ, ALCALDESA DE VIC, LE PREOCUPA QUE LOS CATALANES SE PASEN AL CASTELLANO CUANDO ALGUIEN LES HABLA EN LA LENGUA DEL IMPERIO, NO QUE SU LUGARTENIENTE SEA COMPLICE DE UNA TRAMA DE MÁS DE 1.000 ASESINATOS.*

Anna Erra Solá, del mismo partido que su lugarteniente, Josep Arimany Manso: Juntos Porque Sí, apoya sin fisuras al presunto Doktor Muerte.
La alcaldesa del antiguo feudo carlista consiguió su minuto de fama el día que fue a soltar la perorata en el Parlament contra los charnegos:

_“¿Qué nos pasa?”, se cuestionaba la alcaldesa de Vic desde su escaño. “Pues que una de las costumbres y un gran defecto de muchos catalanohablantes es cambiar la lengua, es decir, pasarse directamente al castellano cuando el interlocutor que tenemos delante nos parece que es extranjero o simplemente no habla catalán”._​​_ “hay una confusión existente entre los catalanohablantes que perjudica gravemente nuestra lengua” porque “piensan que dirigirse a alguien en castellano es un acto de respeto, y no es así”. Para la dirigente, esta mala costumbre se solucionaría concienciando “a los catalanes autóctonos que hayan nacido fuera que deben aprender el catalán, y poner fin a la costumbre muy presente en determinadas zonas del país, de hablar en castellano a cualquier persona que por su aspecto físico o por su nombre no parezca catalán” _​​Todo esto dicho en catalán, claro. Hasta los diputados de ERC se sintieron incómodos ante las palabras de la jefa de Arimany por parlar tan cla i catalá.











La alcaldesa de Vic Anna Erra se disculpa tras pedir a los catalanes que no hablen castellano


La alcaldesa de Vic, Anna Erra (JxCat), ha pedido disculpas “a quién haya podido molestar” por asegurar en el Parlament que hay personas que no parecen catalanas “por su...




www.lavanguardia.com





Anna Erra también es socia de Omnium Cultural, uno de cuyos fundadores fue *Félix Millet i Maristany, *padre del reconocido chorizo *Félix Millet Tusell. *El actual presidente es el retrasado mental *Jordi Cuixart i Navarro, *cuyo segundo apellido le debe pesar como un Vía Crucis.

Sin embargo, el momento de mayor gloria de la alcaldesa de Vic fue cuando sacó la bandera de España del balcón del ayuntamiento, para ponerla en un sitio que apenas se veía. La heroicidad duró cinco días, pero ante la amenaza del juzgado de lo contencioso administrativo 14 de Barcelona de inhabilitación a la alcaldesa y pago de multas la bandera volvió a su sitio oficial. Porque, al fin y al cabo, la pela es la pela ¿eh?

Eso sí, debajo de la bandera española pusieron un cartel que decía: _"la bandera estatal cuelga en este ayuntamiento por imposición del Gobierno central y en cumplimiento de una sentencia judicial"._ ¡Amb dos collons!. No va a ser porque lo ordenan desde Marte.















Anna Erra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












La justicia obliga al Ayuntamiento de Vic a colgar la bandera española en su balcón principal


El juzgado contencioso administrativo 14 de Barcelona ha obligado al Ayuntamiento de Vic a colocar la bandera española en el balcón oficial. El tribunal ha argumentado




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## javvi (30 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No sé, pero esa carta (es más que nota) puede ser una trola que el Mena le cuenta a la Margarita Robles para tranquilizar su conciencia y que no haga más preguntas ni dé más el coñazo.
> - A los que matamos se lo merecían -o algo así le cuenta.



A mí también hay algo raro que me rechina: en esta nota y en las últimas. Pero lo voy a dejar aquí porque como dudes de una sola cosa del ER te llega el aluvión de insultos y no tengo ganas.


----------



## Bimmer (30 Oct 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Lo tuyo no tiene nombre, si @javvi se la sentido insultado por mí, lo siento, lo único que he intentado decir es que este hilo debería ser más dinámico, más fluido, que aporta tochos que nos desvían del tema sin aportar nada sustancial, naturalmente no siempre aporta tochos ni mucho menos y mantiene el hilo y le reconozco que es el forero que mejor conoce el super tocho de los Royuelas, y siempre agradezco sus aportaciones que en muchos de sus post son muy valiosas. Me desconcierta cuando pone en duda el ER porque este hilo es una denuncia pública del ER y como cuando se va a un Juzgado a denunciar un delito o mil delitos, en el cuerpo de la denuncia no se puede poner en duda ni el delito, ni parte del delito, porque solo hay dos opciones , es verdad o es mentira. Si @javvi tiene algo contra mí , es una cuestión entre él y yo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eres troll o muy torpe, o ambas cosas, por cierto pareces un disco rayado repitiendo siempre lo mismo, ya sabemos todos de qué va el ER.


El caso Antonio García es compatible con el resto de casos que contiene el ER, y gana mucho peso al ser actual, es una PRUEBA de que la corrupción judicial sigue vigente en la actualidad con el mismo modus operandi que en tiempos de Mena y fiscal Villarejo, ya intuimos todos que hay corrupción pero se necesitan PRUEBAS para demostrarlo, y el caso de Antonio García es una PRUEBA que lo demuestra y es RECIENTE.



Tras mencionar ese caso, llegaste tú a meter mierda y a echarme una bronca sin venir a cuento, me podrías haber ignorado pero tuviste que venir a meter mierda, eres muy torpe y mete mierdas.


Si me sale de los cojones decir la evidencia de que los Royuela están en complot con Mena, lo diré las veces que haga falta, lo mismo si dudo del ER, no soy un hooligan ni grupi o troll como tú.


----------



## Peritta (30 Oct 2021)

La acaldesa de Vic debe de ser aún más tonta que el que se mordió la poya en un esfuerzo por que no llegaba a chupársela.

La gente de por allí se pasa al cristano por el seny ése. Y si quien pregunta es un japones probablemente se pasen al british aunque solo lo chapurreen un poquillo.
Y si a mí no me deja emplear el vocablo seny, por ser yo mu facha y ésta una apropiación cultural de ésas, pues diré amabilidad

o señorío.

Cosa que no tiene ella.

¿No tendrá esta alcaldesa baches que arreglar, calles que pintar y papeleras que reponer?. ¿Se aburre en su alcaldía o qué?.
Menuda bruja avería.

Si quiere decirle a los demás en qué idioma tienen que hablar, que se haga maestra y empiece por una guardería, pero si la dejan no solo acabará dictando en qué idioma hablar sino qué se podrá, o no, decir.

¿No está de alcaldesa?. Pues zapatero a tus zapatos que bastantes problemas tedrá ya Vic.
¿No es la 5ª ciudad de Cataluña y hace muchos años quisieron darle provincia propia?. Pero lo mismo fue un globo-sonda o una ocurrencia.

Tiene pinta de ser la cacatúa del 4ºA de una comunidad de vecinos cualquiera.

Pues les está bien empleado a los demás por escaquearse de las responsabilidades democráticas ésas.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> La *alcaldesa* de Vic debe de ser aún más tonta que el que se mordió la *polla* en un esfuerzo por que no llegaba a chupársela.



@·TUERTO


----------



## Bimmer (30 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Sobre el último vídeo me llama la atención los 900 millones de Ruiz. Las cifras que maneja esa gente causan vértigo. Supongo que el "potente grupo financiero" al que hace referencia Mena debe de ser la conocida Open Society de George Soros.
> En cuanto al asunto principal del vídeo me parece que Santi tiene un cacao mayúsculo sobre este tema. Además lo analiza desde una perspectiva católica, y eso es un error. El problema judío no es un problema religioso, sino racial. Llevan cayendo en el mismo error toda la vida.
> Otra cosa que me llama la atención es que el profesor Alberto Barcena, estudioso de la masonería que ha escrito varias obras al respecto, no haya querido ponerse en contacto con el ER.




Los Royuela y sobre todo Santiago, no se muestran como son realmente en los vídeos, actúan y hacen el papel de despistados.


El dinero es secundario, de hecho esto es un punto importante que no se ha detallado.


Esa gente tan criminal y tal, tiene capacidad y organización de sobra para tener un banco y brokers etc, donde no hay transparencia ni contabilidad auditada de las cuentas y pueden crear dinero de la nada (falsificación legal), así que el tema del dinero es un punto importante para pensar que el ER está preparado, es artificial, un experimento social para estudiar la reacción y comportamiento de la gente ante unos hechos muy graves, en el ER se da a entender que lo hacen por el dinero, obviando que es por el poder que les otorga la ilusión y alucinación colectiva de aceptar no tener soberanía individual y someterse a otros seres humanos cual esclavo mediante entes como los Estados, Administraciones, etc.


Siendo un fiscal jefe con contactos internacionales en tu misma posición y por encima, habiendo jodido a banqueros como Pujol en el caso Banca Catalana, tiene que tener bancos y demás entidades financieras propias y disfrutar de ello cuando mejor venga, si necesita 100 millones de euros le vale con teclearlo en un ordenador y ya los tiene.


No hay contabilidad del dinero, no sabemos la cantidad de dólares, euros etc que hay en circulación, quién tiene cuántos, etc, y no hay límite de ellos ni a la baja ni al alza, es pura ilusión y alucinación colectiva aceptada todo lo relacionado a las finanzas como lo es a los Estados y lo que estos engloban.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (30 Oct 2021)

*Expediente Royuela: la mayor tomadura de pelo desde los supuestos diarios de Hitler*


----------



## Debunker (30 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El nuevo vídeo de hoy subido hace una hora. Aún no lo he visto, pero parece que promete. Anda que ya le vale con la fotito de portada. El antisionismo hebreo es una estafa, pero por lo visto encandila a muchos gentiles.




Bueno este vídeo viene a decir lo que yo os he dicho, las fuentes de las notas del ER , no son de la clínica, sino de una red internacional que abarca los servicios secretos de todo el mundo occidental y parte del islámico, divididos en dos facciones que, en el mundo conservador (muy debilitado y con muy pocos activistas) se denominan el bien y el mal. Ambas facciones están penetradas por el bando contrario y entre ellos se espían. No se explicarlo mejor. 

El bando del mal destruye al hombre para imperar sobre él y dominarlo , su brazo fuerte, por actuar en la sombra e inmenso poder económico, son los masones , todos se dicen ateos, pero luego rinden culto a Satanás y practican todas las reglas y ritos del infierno, mientras conquistan a los seres humanos para su auto destrucción , ya Goya lo retrataba muy bién y nada de eso ha desaparecido, todo lo contrario gobiernan el mundo. En cuanto al sionismo , es político, no religioso y es la misma mierda que los masones. 








En público y a gritos , la inaguración del túnel de San Gotardo, solo se denunció toda esa parafernalia satanista en medios rusos, de todos los líderes mundiales al que admiro plenamente es a Putin , menudo pedazo equilibrio tiene que hacer ese hombre , ni entiendo como lo consigue,


----------



## Bimmer (30 Oct 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Bueno este vídeo viene a decir lo que yo os he dicho, las fuentes de las notas del ER , no son de la clínica, sino de una red internacional que abarca los servicios secretos de todo el mundo occidental y parte del islámico, divididos en dos facciones que, en el mundo conservador (muy debilitado y con muy pocos activistas) se denominan el bien y el mal. Ambas facciones están penetradas por el bando contrario y entre ellos se espían. No se explicarlo mejor.




Ese vídeo explica la inventada que es el ER en su gran mayoría e incluso por completo, lo que no quita que los hechos que se narran en el ER sucedan de verdad y que la finalidad del ER sea, como dijo el mismo Santiago Royuela pero que ya lo dije yo antes que él, sea un experimento social.



Algunos veréis normal lo que hacen los Royuela, eso de subir más de 640 vídeos hablando en un tono sosegado de todo tipo de crímenes y delitos perpetrados por fiscales, jueces y policías, pero ya os lo dije, cabezones, que eso es lo más anormal que se puede hacer, se acostumbra a la gente, y esa es la finalidad, acostumbrar a la gente, pero si el apartado de comentarios del youtube de los Royuela parecen grupis de un cantante norteamericano, vale que gran parte son bots y tal pero también hay gente real que ha caído en eso de ser grupi de Royuela y esperar la siguiente entrega como quien espera un nuevo capítulo de su serie preferida en Netflix.


Luego tenemos lo que comenta @javvi aquí :





javvi dijo:


> *LA PRENSA COMARCAL DE LA OSONA (CAPITAL VIC) ROMPE EL SILENCIO DE LAS ACUSACIONES A JOSEP ARIMANY MANSO: TENIENTE ALCADE DE VIC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cómo se nota que sois españoles, ni un : "has acertado" he recibido, ya os dije también esto, y hace mucho, me he adelantado a esta noticia de Arimany, os dije : "qué casualidad que los Royuela digan haber sido de extrema derecha, franquistas etc y sean los que denuncien a Mena, la polarización en la sociedad está servida, los de izquierdas contra los de derecha".


Fijaros en esa noticia de ese medio que por cierto no lo conocen ni en su barrio, lo que destaca es que los denunciantes son de extrema derecha, como para que el lector medio de esos panfletos ideológicos diga : "ah bueno, si son de extrema derecha entonces para qué investigar el asunto, caso cerrado".

Pero esperad, que luego también está la otra baza, la de que se haya destacado que los autores del ER son comunistas, de izquierdas, rojos etc, como para que el lector medio de los otros panfletos ideológicos diga : "ah bueno que los autores son comunistas y de izquierdas, hay que investigar el asunto".


----------



## Noyo (30 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Eres troll o muy torpe, o ambas cosas, por cierto pareces un disco rayado repitiendo siempre lo mismo, ya sabemos todos de qué va el ER.
> 
> 
> El caso Antonio García es compatible con el resto de casos que contiene el ER, y gana mucho peso al ser actual, es una PRUEBA de que la corrupción judicial sigue vigente en la actualidad con el mismo modus operandi que en tiempos de Mena y fiscal Villarejo, ya intuimos todos que hay corrupción pero se necesitan PRUEBAS para demostrarlo, y el caso de Antonio García es una PRUEBA que lo demuestra y es RECIENTE.
> ...



Y la evidencia es...?


----------



## Bimmer (30 Oct 2021)

Noyo dijo:


> Y la evidencia es...?



Muchas que he ido diciendo.

Una de tantas :

Los guardias civiles que asesinaron a Javier Royuela tienen sus facebook abiertos de cara al público, tienen publicadas sus caras, dónde viven, conocidos que tienen, unidad de la GC a la que pertenecen, nombres y apellidos, etc.


De más de 640 vídeos de los Royuela, no hay ni un solo vídeo que hable de ellos y muestren sus facebooks con su contenido antes mencionado, sobre todo las caras. Y hablamos de que son los asesinos de Javier Royuela, uno de los Royuela.


No ando poniendo el "supuestamente" donde supuestamente corresponde porque ya metí la pata tragándome semejante teatro, aunque siempre manifesté dudar de los Royuela desde el principio y ahora no solo de ellos sino también lo hago del propio ER, se lo han currado y muy bien, todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Oct 2021)

Por curiosidad, alguien puede colgar alguna foto del supuesto hijo asesinado del clan Royuela?
Javier Royuela?

Yo soy incapaz de encontrar ninguna


----------



## Uritorco (30 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ese vídeo explica la inventada que es el ER en su gran mayoría e incluso por completo, lo que no quita que los hechos que se narran en el ER sucedan de verdad y que la finalidad del ER sea, como dijo el mismo Santiago Royuela pero que ya lo dije yo antes que él, sea un experimento social



O es un invento o es un caso real. Aclárese, caballero, pues pretende amalgar dos contradicciones en un mismo párrafo.
Lo del experimento tampoco cuela ni con embudo. No con tantos nombres de primer nivel y acusaciones tan graves que implican mas de dos mil asesinatos. Además, que gente o que fuerza estaría detrás de dicho experimento social. La masonería desde luego no, pues sale bien tocada e implicada en el mismo, así como todo el R78. Y sobre todo ¿que finalidad entrañaría todo?. Por que esto también tendría usted que aclararlo o presentar al menos alguna hipótesis mínimamente plausible. La existencia de ese poder ¿no le parece que esto es lo realmente absurdo? Los "sombreros blancos" no existen.


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 Oct 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> *Expediente Royuela: la mayor tomadura de pelo desde los supuestos diarios de Hitler*




subnormal


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 Oct 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Bueno este vídeo viene a decir lo que yo os he dicho, las fuentes de las notas del ER , no son de la clínica, sino de una red internacional que abarca los servicios secretos de todo el mundo occidental y parte del islámico, divididos en dos facciones que, en el mundo conservador (muy debilitado y con muy pocos activistas) se denominan el bien y el mal. Ambas facciones están penetradas por el bando contrario y entre ellos se espían. No se explicarlo mejor.
> 
> El bando del mal destruye al hombre para imperar sobre él y dominarlo , su brazo fuerte, por actuar en la sombra e inmenso poder económico, son los masones , todos se dicen ateos, pero luego rinden culto a Satanás y practican todas las reglas y ritos del infierno, mientras conquistan a los seres humanos para su auto destrucción , ya Goya lo retrataba muy bién y nada de eso ha desaparecido, todo lo contrario gobiernan el mundo. En cuanto al sionismo , es político, no religioso y es la misma mierda que los masones.
> 
> ...




El Arconte ha habldo y explicado hoy esa lucha muy bien, a partir de la mitad, DE VISION OBLIGATORIA 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OFt-0BMR1g&ab_channel=PedroRosillo


----------



## Peritta (31 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> O es un invento o es un caso real. Aclárese, caballero, ....



A mí me pasa igual y creo que a don @javvi también.
Esto de meter a Mena en la geopolítica puede que sea una troleada de don Santi para darle difusión a la cosa.
Yo sigo aún sin poner la mano en el fuego.

No entiendo cómo es que han lanzado al Arimany Manso contra don Santi en los juzgados, bueno, en el 33 de Barcelona, en lugar de presionar para que le cierren el canal y así mantener el manto de silencio, que tan buenos resultados dio con el 11-M, y éso que entonces había medios díscolos que nos hablaban del Francisco Javier Lavandera, del teniente Campillo, del Mario Gascón o del Cartagena, al que el juez Del Olmo, el del sumario con el "debido aprovechamiento"., -jua, jua, jua, se me acaba de ocurrir: Juan Coneldebidoaprovechamiento Del Olmo- le hizo borrar las notas a cuaderno y los diskettes que entonces había, de las conversaciones que se traía con sus controladores.

Vamos, que los controladores no tomaban notas y el "charlie" sí.
Jesús qué cruz. Aquí se queda corto hasta el Ibañez

el dibujante.

-Morito telijente, tú solo de telijencia.
(Lo he escrito así para que se pronuncie con acento moruno, que si no hace más gracia seguro que alguien le acaba dando vergüenza).

Hoy día sin embargo está toda la prensa comprada o amenazada, sometida a las agencias de noticias digo, y los de filtraciones -Bendito País de Porteras- se han quedado sin tener a quien filtrar porque no lo van a publicar.

No hay güevos.

Luego no entiendo yo cómo es que la Margarita Robles no ha logrado cerrarle el canal a don Santi. Raro, raro, raro -diría el "Papuchi" de Julio Iglesias.
Pero si la cosa es producto de un calentón o una ocurrencia del Arimany, que tenga cuidado y que se santigüe y bendiga hasta la barra del bar a la hora del vermout, que la "repentinitis" ésa hace estragos a base de desestabilizaciones cardio-pulmonares en el momento más inopinado. Creo que el señor Alberto puede dar fe de ello.

Y es que en las distancias cortas, igual que el cuchillo le puede a la pistola, el plato de setas le puede al cuchillo.

Avisaos vais cabrones.






A mí, como a usté don @Uritorco, tampoco me caen bien los judíos. Pero no me caen especialmente mal. Para mí, al reves que para el cabo del bigotillo y mucha labia en las cervecerías al que algunos tenéis idealizado, no son un "pueblo elegido". Me caen peor los british o los marroquises, aunque pueda hacer amistad con cualquiera, que en el agua no se pueden hacer rayas.

Lo que no me he creído nunca es esa enemistad entre el estado de Israel y los ortodoxos ésos que no van a la mili y viven de paguitas por hijo y, claro, tienen varias mujeres proveedoras.

Qué cabrones.

Sin embargo los de la administración israelí (no sé si allí hay Estado o todo se reduce a una admnistración como pasa por Aquí, en Espain digo y por éso escribo "Aquí" con mayúscula) les tienen también que ver como proveedores de hijos. Luego lo de la enemistad ésa y el no reconocimiento del Estado de Israel por parte de los ortodoxos ésos va a ser que lo dicen con la boca chica.
También hay comunistas por allí, que los de los kibuzzes ésos suelen ser muy asamblearios y mu komunistas. No me diga de qué número de Internacional Comunista serán, porque no se deben de aclarar ni entre ellos.
Luego aparece el Soros, como la judiada descendiente de la diáspora. Y podemos incluir ahí a los de los diamantes de Amsterdam o a los de la prensa norteamericana, o a Libertad Digital... o tal vez solo a don Federico.
Pero unos estarán a la que sí, y otros estarán a lo que no, que lo mismo son de nuestro bando coño, y que lo peor que tiene el fuego amigo es que te hace desertar.

Joer, me enrollo como las persianas. Dìspensusté mesié.
Lo que yo quería decir es que las cosas son mu complicadas como para dividir entre "malos" y "buenos" así, como quien hace una raya en el agua.






CesareLombroso dijo:


> subnormal



Joer, respondéis más a los trollers que a las personas.
¿Cómo coños puedo tomaros en serio?.

___________________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (31 Oct 2021)

Joer, respondéis más a los trollers que a las personas.
¿Cómo coños puedo tomaros en serio?.

___________________-
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Peritta (31 Oct 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 822934
> Ver archivo adjunto 822935



¿No homo?. ¿Seguro?,

No sé, no sé.
Usté dispense, pero si no le doy la espalda será más por si acaso, que por educación.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (31 Oct 2021)

Sobre la familia Sarasa-sola:Muy importante, para conocer el perfil narcisists/psicopatico de esa gentuza.

Extraido del libro "Traficantes de Informacion"

Felipe Ruinas Gonzalez le otorga a la hermana de Sarasa-sola padre el "marquesado" de varios periodicos, el marido de esta se dedica a comprarlos y desguazarlos como hacia Gecko en la peli Wall Street dejando en la puta calle a los operarios.

El tiparraco compra el periodico El Falo de Vigo y ojo, se construye un aticazo sobre dicho edificio con un ascensor que solo el puede usar, al que le da la clave del año de fundacion de dicho periodico, el 1835 o algo parecido...segun un operario que la descifro.

El dia de la inauguracion, sus empleados y directivos pelotas le llenan el aticazo de todo tipo de los lujos mundanos propios de esa elite de nuevos ricos horteras sin fronteras como toallas caras ( supongo que Hermes) y demas chorradas.

Al no lavarlas primero, todavia tienen el "apresto" que son siliconas y quimicos suavizantes. Craso "error" para los directores.

La tiparraca esa duerme ahi y al dia siguiente monta en colera como una enferma narcisista de nula tolerancia a la frustacion porque "las toallas no la han secado tras su ducha" y queria despedirlos a todos.

Ese detalle medieval os puede dar pistas sobre el perfil de esta gentuza a la que el megapsicopata Felipe Ruinas Gonzalez ha puesto en sitios que no corresponen, pues esa señoritonga a recoger arroz la pondria nuestro Caudillo.

Digo esto porque su subrinito el maricon segun el caso que nos ocupa, habria mandado matar a un cura catolico porque se negaba a casar a a dos invertidos y quien habria que ejecutar es a el, a su papito presunto traficante y a su tia, a ponerla a fregar retretes de estacion, en los que hacen cruising los novios de su sobrino.

Ejemplo de "socialistas" del PSOE claro...


----------



## javvi (31 Oct 2021)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Por curiosidad, alguien puede colgar alguna foto del supuesto hijo asesinado del clan Royuela?
> Javier Royuela?
> 
> Yo soy incapaz de encontrar ninguna





http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/DOSSIER-ASESINATO-JRS.pdf


----------



## javvi (31 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿No es la 5ª ciudad de Cataluña y hace muchos años quisieron darle provincia propia?. Pero lo mismo fue un globo-sonda o una ocurrencia.



Que yo sepa Josep Pla proponía como provincias catalanas Vic y Tortosa. Pero no dos que se añadían a las otras cuatro, si no sólo esas dos. Dos i prou. El repaso que le da al recién nacido R-78 también merece la pena.


----------



## javvi (31 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Muchas que he ido diciendo.
> 
> Una de tantas :
> 
> ...




Quizá sea tontería mía, pero desde el principio me negué a darme de alta en estas redes. Pensaba, y pienso, que es hacerle el trabajo gratis a la cía & cía.

A los que habéis pasado ese umbral, supongo que ya os da igual. ¿sería posible una captura de pantalla de los GC involucrados en el asesinato de Javier Royuela? ¿hay datos suficientes que prueben que ser trata de los mismos?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Oct 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> subnormal



Tu padre.


----------



## Debunker (31 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Quizá sea tontería mía, pero desde el principio me negué a darme de alta en estas redes. Pensaba, y pienso, que es hacerle el trabajo gratis a la cía & cía.
> 
> A los que habéis pasado ese umbral, supongo que ya os da igual. ¿sería posible una captura de pantalla de los GC involucrados en el asesinato de Javier Royuela? ¿hay datos suficientes que prueben que ser trata de los mismos?




No hay nada de nada, son las más absurdas y rocambolescas historias que se han vertido en este foro, repasa ciertos post y lo encontrarás


----------



## javvi (31 Oct 2021)

*TWEET DEL EX CONCEJAL DE VIC JOSEP ANGLADA I RIUS*

¿Qué pasa con el concejal 
@aj_vic
Sr. Arimany? ¿Por qué ha sido denunciado en 500 ocasiones?¿Qué hay de cierto y según #ExpedienteRoyuela sobre la manipulación del Sr. Arimany en el informe médico del asesinato del juez Castelló Gilabert? #SOMI #Vic #Osona 











Josep Anglada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org








__





Resultados Electorales en Vic: Elecciones Municipales 2019


Conoce los resultados de las Elecciones Municipales 2019 en Vic: número de votos y concejales por partido con EL PAÍS.




resultados.elpais.com





*Anglada lleva a la alcaldesa de Vic a Fiscalía*
*Denuncia que el Ayuntamiento contrató a una empresa participada por su marido (2016)*

_El presidente del Frente Nacional Identitario Catalán (FNC) y concejal de Plataforma Vigatana (PLVI) en el ayuntamiento de Vic, Josep Anglada, ha entregado a la Fiscalía Anticorrupción "toda la documentación donde se demuestran las irregularidades" de la empresa Dilart, participada por el marido de la actual alcaldesa, Anna Erra.


Anglada, tiene claro que "la ley de contratos del sector público establece la prohibición de contratar con empresas del cónyuge o hijo de un electo" y ha dicho que "ahora le corresponderá a la Fiscalía Anticorrupción analizar la documentación aportada para que averigüe si hay habido irregularidades administrativas o indicios de un presunto delito".

"Está claro la premeditación y plena conciencia de la incompatibilidad en los encargos del Ayuntamiento de Vic a la empresa del marido de la actual alcaldesa, Anna Erra, en los años que esta ya era concejal del consistorio", ha añadido._









Anglada lleva a la alcaldesa de Vic a Fiscalía


El presidente del Frente Nacional Identitario Catalán (FNC) y concejal de Plataforma Vigatana (PLVI) en el ayuntamiento de Vic, Josep Anglada, ha entregado a la Fiscalía...



sociedad.e-noticies.es


----------



## Bimmer (31 Oct 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> No hay nada de nada, son las más absurdas y rocambolescas historias que se han vertido en este foro, repasa ciertos post y lo encontrarás




Empiezas a oler mal, pero te seguiré el rollo.


Si te hubieras molestado en leer los documentos de la página de Royuela, los documentos que contienen las notas, en el caso 800 y algo, creo que 840, aparecen las notas del caso de Javier Royuela, es el más documentado de todos, sale hasta la foto de el cadáver, en esas notas salen los nombres de todos los involucrados en el asesinato, incluidos los de dos guardias civiles que menciono y que tienen todos sus datos publicados en Facebook, fotos de sus caras, nombres y apellidos, amigos, ciudad, hasta la unidad de la GC en la que trabajan.





javvi dijo:


> Quizá sea tontería mía, pero desde el principio me negué a darme de alta en estas redes. Pensaba, y pienso, que es hacerle el trabajo gratis a la cía & cía.
> 
> A los que habéis pasado ese umbral, supongo que ya os da igual. ¿sería posible una captura de pantalla de los GC involucrados en el asesinato de Javier Royuela? ¿hay datos suficientes que prueben que ser trata de los mismos?




En el momento que tengas acceso a internet, por mucha VPN y tal, siempre se deja rastro, y los que no tapan la cámara frontal del móvil y no tienen cuidado en decir según qué cosas con el móvil al lado como la contraseña de cuenta de banco etc, cometen un gran error.


Ya compartí la cara de Ruiz y los Royuela no se pronunciaron y en el grupo de facebook de Royuela algunos dijeron que no era él por las divisas del traje y tal, obviando el detalle de que el fulano se llama igual, tenia de foto de perfil su cara y cuerpo entero con el traje de guardia civil, pone que es de Andalucía y que vive en Cataluña.


Desde que pusieron la cara de Ruiz en el grupo de Royuela, Ruiz se quitó la foto, si eres inocente no la quitas y denuncias públicamente y judicialmente el ER, sobre todo denuncias a un compañero que se llama igual que tú y que ha cometido más de 1.000 asesinatos .


No hace falta tener facebook para ver el facebook de otro, es cierto que no te salen todos los datos pero si algo, y sino no te queda otra que hacértelo, yo ya voy a pasar del tema, no porque tenga miedo de carnes de secta, que también, sino sobre todo porque los Royuela huelen muy mal y no se merecen mi ayuda y mucho menos mi atención.




Bimmer dijo:


> Este es el facebook del sicario y guardia civil Jorge Gonzalez San Martin, aquí puedes ver su gente : Jorge Gonzalez San Martin
> Y aquí su cara : Jorge Gonzalez


----------



## Bimmer (31 Oct 2021)

@javvi 



Bimmer dijo:


> He dado con uno de los sicarios del ER, concretamente es uno de los sicarios que participó en el asesinato de Javier Royuela Samit, hay bastantes fotos de él, se sabe dónde vive, la gente con la que tiene contacto (apartado amigos en facebook) y los sitios que frecuenta (apartado "me gusta"), encaja en todo lo relacionado a él en la documentación, es él.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Kolobok dijo:


> Y si lo buscas en Instagram también aparece, es del año 73...
> 
> Datos curiosos, su colega de sicariato se marchó a Canarias amenazado por Mena, en el facebook del tipo le da me gusta a cosas relacionadas con Canarias... como JUSAPOL CANARIAS. No sería de extrañar que el tipo se pasase también una temporadita allí.


----------



## javvi (31 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> No hace falta tener facebook para ver el facebook de otro, es cierto que no te salen todos los datos pero si algo, y sino no te queda otra que hacértelo, yo ya voy a pasar del tema, no porque tenga miedo de carnes de secta, que también, sino sobre todo porque los Royuela huelen muy mal y no se merecen mi ayuda y mucho menos mi atención.



Me sale un tío tomándose una pinta. El único dato que yo puedo ver es que estudió en la Universidad de Zaragoza. Hay otro Jorge González San Martín, pero es chileno. No es suficiente, puede haber más de un Jorge González San Martín. ¿hay más datos que yo no pueda ver?


----------



## Debunker (31 Oct 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> El Arconte ha habldo y explicado hoy esa lucha muy bien, a partir de la mitad, DE VISION OBLIGATORIA
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OFt-0BMR1g&ab_channel=PedroRosillo




Gracias por la recomendación, no estoy de acuerdo con Rosillo en su lectura, no se puede luchar contra el sistema a pecho descubierto, ningún partido que quiera cambiar el régimen establecido, puede decirlo o incluso hacerlo como un bocachanclas poniendo todas sus cartas al descubierto, si lo hiciera no tardaría ni 3 minutos en saltar por los aires , requiere debate pero se puede llegar a esa conclusión observando lo que acontece en el mundo político y en España en particular.


----------



## Debunker (31 Oct 2021)

De face book, se pueden coger y enviar enlaces, a mi estas cosas me producen un sueño tremendo, por eso solo he buscado uno, bueno también a Ruiz o Rafael García Ruiz, aunque me hice una lista , me he limitado a buscar al GC que según los Royuelas mató a Javier Royuela, o sea a José Antonio Cano Vidal, el único face book que he encontrado a ese nombre es de un murciano de unos 33-35 años, con hijos pequeños, o sea no es el GC que buscamos, pero ha debido ser muy buscado porque tiene 545.000 resultados la búsqueda. 









Jose Cano Vidal


Jose Cano Vidal está en Facebook. Únete a Facebook para conectar con Jose Cano Vidal y otras personas que quizá conozcas. Facebook da a la gente el poder de compartir y hacer del mundo un lugar más...




es-es.facebook.com





y de Rafael García Ruiz , hay un purri de todo, para elegir, incluída esquela, estos nombres han sido buscado miles de veces, se descargan en un plis plas con cerca *de 5 millones de resultados*




rafael garcia ruiz guardia civil - Buscar con Google




El ER lo ve mucha gente y comprometida y no solo los 4 gatos que somos en burbuja.


----------



## Bimmer (31 Oct 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Me sale un tío tomándose una pinta. El único dato que yo puedo ver es que estudió en la Universidad de Zaragoza. Hay otro Jorge González San Martín, pero es chileno. No es suficiente, puede haber más de un Jorge González San Martín. ¿hay más datos que yo no pueda ver?






Bimmer dijo:


> He dado con uno de los sicarios del ER, concretamente es uno de los sicarios que participó en el asesinato de Javier Royuela Samit, hay bastantes fotos de él, se sabe dónde vive, la gente con la que tiene contacto (apartado amigos en facebook) y los sitios que frecuenta (apartado "me gusta"), encaja en todo lo relacionado a él en la documentación, es él.
> 
> Me ha llevado 5 minutos dar con él y sin moverme del ordenador, os invito a que batáis ese tiempo, tan solo necesitáis facebook y el caso del asesinato de Javier Royuela Samit y que ya os lo pongo aquí : Asesinato de Javier Royuela Samit – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
> 
> ...






Kolobok dijo:


> Y si lo buscas en Instagram también aparece, es del año 73...
> 
> Datos curiosos, su colega de sicariato se marchó a Canarias amenazado por Mena, en el facebook del tipo le da me gusta a cosas relacionadas con Canarias... como JUSAPOL CANARIAS. No sería de extrañar que el tipo se pasase también una temporadita allí.







Debunker dijo:


> De face book, se pueden coger y enviar enlaces, a mi estas cosas me producen un sueño tremendo, por eso solo he buscado uno, bueno también a Ruiz o Rafael García Ruiz, aunque me hice una lista , me he limitado a buscar al GC que según los Royuelas mató a Javier Royuela, o sea a José Antonio Cano Vidal, el único face book que he encontrado a ese nombre es de un murciano de unos 33-35 años, con hijos pequeños, o sea no es el GC que buscamos, pero ha debido ser muy buscado porque tiene 545.000 resultados la búsqueda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diste me gusta a mis mensajes sobre Ruiz y ahora vienes con esas 

Este es Ruiz, mismo nombre, la edad encaja para llevarse con Mena en los noventa y principios del dos mil, es de Andalucía (rojolandia) y vive en Cataluña, en cuanto se compartió su facebook en el grupo de Royuela, se quitó esa foto de él con el traje de guardia civil.



Bimmer dijo:


> No se aprecia bien en la foto la divisa pero es él, es de un pueblo sociata y vive en otro pueblo sociata perteneciente a Gerona que es donde vivía Garrido (en otro pueblo de Gerona), el nombre es el mismo y por edad también encaja, puso la foto 3 meses después de la muerte de Garrido y cuando el expediente ya se estaba viralizando, además que en el caso de que no fuese él, quedarse callado cuando se llama igual que un psicópata que ha asesinado a más de 1.000 personas no tiene ningún sentido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Y los que mataron a Javier Royuela no fue solo ese como dices, fue también este : Iniciar sesión en Facebook


@javvi Esto pasa por no hacerte facebook y yo por gillipollas de borrar las capturas de pantalla que hice, he ido a mirar ahora el facebook de el tal Jorge, ha quitado del apartado "me gusta" casi todo lo relacionado con la guardia civil que tenía como bien explicó el otro forero, cosas de jusapol, guardia civil de buzeo, etc etc, ahora solo tenemos su cara bebiendo cervezas y fotos de un pastor alemán, pero los Royuela deben tener todas esas pruebas bien atadas y si no las aprovechan es por algo que no nos quieren contar.


Bueno también tenemos en el apartado amigos que tiene varios guardia civiles, y él mantiene en el apartado "me gusta" a la guardia civil, también tiene en "me gusta" una playa de Tenerife, la playa de la tejita, lo que le sigue relacionando con su compañero sicario que se fue a Canarios, el que se peleó con Mena e incluso le amenazó de muerte, el tal Jose Antonio Cano Vidal.


----------



## Bimmer (31 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Diste me gusta a mis mensajes sobre Ruiz y ahora vienes con esas
> 
> Este es Ruiz, mismo nombre, la edad encaja para llevarse con Mena en los noventa y principios del dos mil, es de Andalucía (rojolandia) y vive en Cataluña, en cuanto se compartió su facebook en el grupo de Royuela, se quitó esa foto de él con el traje de guardia civil.
> 
> ...




@javvi Se le ha olvidado quitar este : "jusapol canarias" :








Mena en su día estuvo en Canarias también, concretamente en Tenerife.


----------



## Bimmer (31 Oct 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> @javvi Se le ha olvidado quitar este : "jusapol canarias" :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 823313
> 
> ...




¿Qué opinará Jusapol de tener un integrante que se dedica al sicariato?


----------



## Peritta (31 Oct 2021)

Chungo el de la pinta de cerveza. Ése te da matarile con una sonrisa.

¿Ve usté don @Bimmer cómo solo nos leen cuatro gatos?. El 10% del foro le calculo yo, si es que somos 1.000 personas.
El que nos lean visitantes que no estén dados de alta y otros espontáneos es un imposible.

Si no nos leen ni los del foro es por que nadie quiere _de_ saber.
El corolario de ésto es que enseñar al que no sabe ha dejado de ser una obra de caridad.

Jesús qué tiempos.

Hasta han tenido que ofrecer una recompensa de un millón de euros y todo, para quien dé información o encuentre una fosa ilegal -que no común- cerca de San Sebastián de los Reyes.

Yo tampoco tengo Facebook y se agradece el CSI hecho. Pero muchos foreros también tendrán Facebook y tampoco se han pasado por aquí a informar. Parece que es usté nuestro único contacto con el grupo de Facebook de Royuela.
¿Ha publicado éso por ahí?. ¿Le han contestado los del grupo de Royuela, o le han mandado a hacer puñetas como muchas veces hago yo?.

Es que el día que publicó usté por aquí la foto de Ruiz se me cayeron los güevos al suelo y le saqué del ignore. Y no le he vuelto a meter ahora cuando se pone mu pesao desviando la atención hacia otros crímenes e injusticias, por no tener que volver a sacarle otra vez.

Sí, la foto de Ruiz fue una sacada de polla que espantó a más de un forero, que ya no querrá mirar por el telescopio de Galileo.

Ya le dije que la cosa podía ser un engaño, una falsificación. Que no apostara todos los cuartos a ese caballo. Pero si esa era la cara del Ruiz, pues bueno, una cara como otra cualquiera, yo soy mal fisonomista. Pero seguí la información que emitía don Santi y no me paré a hacer más averiguaciones ya que según usté mismo, no había más información en el perfil del Facebook ése.

Sí, supongo que los Royuela tendrán fotos y vídeos de los personajes. Si no los emiten por la Youtube será que no pueden por las leyes de la Youtube ésa. Pero por correo electrónico y si les escribe, puede que le manden alguna.
Es más, podría el Calópez censurarle la posta y borrarnos el hilo como cuando, con la cosa de la manada de San Fermín, censuró la palabra "clara" hasta con minúscula y salían unos asteriscos.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (31 Oct 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Chungo el de la pinta de cerveza. Ése te da matarile con una sonrisa.
> 
> ¿Ve usté don @Bimmer cómo solo nos leen cuatro gatos?. El 10% del foro le calculo yo, si es que somos 1.000 personas.
> El que nos lean visitantes que no estén dados de alta y otros espontáneos es un imposible.
> ...




El grupo de royuela no lo sigo porque no uso facebook, lo miré un par de veces y coincidió que publicaron lo de Ruiz, aunque remarcaron que lo habían encontrado en el hilo de burbuja, como dando a entender que si hay que matar a alguien que sea al que lo puso en burbuja.


De todas maneras no nos perdemos gran cosa al no seguir ese grupo, sin pretender desmerecerlos pero aquí somos como el chiringuito de jugones y con nuestro Pedrerol particular ( @javvi ) mientras que ellos son como estudio estadio de teledeporte.

A mi también se me cayeron los huevos al suelo pero por la manera que di con él, sin iniciar sesión en facebook y buscar su nombre, me salía una pila de ellos y ninguno él, al iniciar sesión y buscar su nombre, me salía el primero, muy curioso.

Como dije en su día, pienso que lo hicieron a propósito, querían que le viéramos, o quería que le viéramos, como en un alarde de si Mena es conocido, yo también, al poco tiempo se quitó la foto, como dando a entender que le han pillado y que bochorno y tal, pero me da que es lo que buscaba. Y también sirve para presionar a gente implicada, para forzar el cubrirse las espaldas unos con otros, lo típico de si caigo yo caéis los demás.


Lo de que nos leen cuatro gatos no se lo niego, sin ir más lejos una forera activa del hilo parece que da "zhanks" sin leer los comentarios y luego no se entera de la misa la media, pero fuera de este foro, el ER es muy pero que muy seguido, "google trends" lo demuestra :



https://trends.google.es/trends/explore?date=all&geo=ES&q=expediente%20royuela




Aquí explican qué es google trends :






¿Qué es Google Trends, para qué sirve y cómo usar esta herramienta? - Kontacto







www.kontacto.cl





En Abril de 2020, el ER fue de lo más visto en internet en España, a día de hoy ha caído como la espuma el interés en el ER, estas son las cinco regiones donde más se sigue el ER :


Castilla-La Mancha

Región de Murcia

Cantabria

Comunidad Valenciana

Castilla y León


Y estas son las cinco donde menos se sigue :


País Vasco

Islas Baleares

Extremadura

Comunidad de Madrid

Cataluña


De estas cinco que menos siguen el ER, se deduce que es donde más gente implicada hay que no quieren que se sepa nada sobre ello.

Según google trends, en verano de 2011 hubo gente que buscó el expediente royuela


----------



## javvi (1 Nov 2021)

*CRÓNICA DEL ASESINATO DE JAVIER ROYUELA SAMIT.*

Además de los archiconocidos Mena, Ruiz y Peña, Jorge Irigaray García de la Serrana y Carlos Morín, tenemos al personal:

*José Antonio Cano Vidal: *sargento de la GC destinado en Argentona. Autor material. Amenazado por Mena huye a Canarias. Sin rastro.
*Jorge Juan Pérez Sanjurjo. *Delincuente habitual. Protegido por Cano Vidal. Sin rastro.
*Francisco Garrido Villardel. *según el pdf o *Francisco Garrido Vinardel *según indymedia, donde sospechamos que escribe Martínez Grasa. De la policía local de Tordera ( a 28 km de Argentona, en la provincia de Barcelona). Si es *Villardel *no hay rastro; si es *Vinardell, *como se suelen escribir estos nombres catalanes, hay alguien que responde a este nombre y apellidos que muere en Blanes (a 5 km de Toderá) a los 66 años. Fecha: 28 de noviembre de 2019. Hacía poco que había arrancado el canal de los Royuela. Tenemos hasta foto, sale en la prensa (1998) porque se quedaba el dinero del aparcamiento municipal









Esquelas.es | Esquela de Francisco Garrido Vinardell | 28 NOVIEMBRE 2019 en Blanes, Girona


Esquela de Francisco Garrido Vinardell. Falleció en Blanes a los 66 años. Habiendo recibido los SS. SS. y la Bendición Apostólica, Blanes, Girona, 28 de NOVIEMBRE de 2019. Fallecidos, muertes, decesos. Envio de pésames, creación de homenajes y encendido de velas gratis. Código QR, descarga en...




esquelas.es






http://tordera.reculls.net/44/4482/punt_1998_07_09_5.pdf



*Juan Manuel Borrego Sanz. *Camello. El único rastro encontrado es que alguien que responde a este nombre y apellidos está involucrado en un litigio por unas fincas en Tarrasa (1994).


https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1994/06/07/pdfs/B09532-09598.pdf



*Pedro Sánchez Sánchez. *Adscrito a la Policía Científica. Hay muchos Pedro Sánchez Sánchez. Uno ingresa en la Policía Nacional en 1967, tendría ya unos añitos.



https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1967/11/07/pdfs/A15332-15333.pdf



*Jorge González Sanmartín. *Guardia Civil en Argentona. Cómplice de Cano Vidal. Tras la muerte de Javier Royuela pide el traslado a Zaragoza. @Bimmer ha encontrado a un Jorge González San Martín en Facebook tomándose una cerveza. Dice su facebook que estudió en la Universidad de Zaragoza ¿vuelta a casa después de lo de Javier Royuela? Hay varias referencias a Zaragoza: Enjoy Zaragoza, grupo de buceo de Zaragoza, Federación Aragonesa de Actividades Subacuáticas ¿en el Ebro? También hay referencias a la G.C : Jusapol Canarias, Grupos Rurales de Seguridad de la G.C. Playa de la Tejita, Tenerife.






Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


https://www.vozpopuli.com/altavoz/cultura/sanchez-drago-entrevista.html




www.burbuja.info









Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


https://www.vozpopuli.com/altavoz/cultura/sanchez-drago-entrevista.html




www.burbuja.info





Muchas coincidencias, lo veo bastante probable.

*Carlos Sánchez Villaverde *y *Picaso Marco. *Guardias civiles absueltos en el juicio del asesinato de Jorge Xirugué (19 agosto 1994), amigo de Javier Royuela. Desaparecen del mapa.






Se busca a dos guardias civiles: Carlos Sánchez Villaverde y Rafael Picaso Marco







www.portaloaca.com





Con el nombre de Carlos Sánchez Villaverde encontramos en Linkedin a alguien que se presenta simplemente como funcionario del estado. Vive por La Coruña. No sé por qué en su página aparecen:

*Jorge Irigaray García de la Serrana. *Secretario General en la EAS Business School (y chico de los recados).

*Juan Luis Valverde Villareal*. Barcelona. Instituto Nacional de Toxicología y Ciencias Forenses.



https://es.linkedin.com/in/carlos-sanchez-villaverde-89793284






javvi dijo:


> Aquí empiezan a encajar las piezas porque encontramos en una página en inglés artículos de medicina forense, relacionados con la identificación de cadáveres, un artículo coescrito por Yehuda Hiss y la forense antes mencionada Tzipi Kahana._ Identification of human remain. Forensic radiology._ Indentificación de restos humanos. Radiología forense. En esa misma página también encontramos, supongo que originalmente escrito en español y luego traducido al inglés, un artículo de Arimany, *Valverde*, el otro médico colaborador de la banda de Mena, y otros autores sobre la identificación de cadáveres de la Guerra Civil, centrándose en la región de Cataluña.



El otro forense: Doktor Arimany y Mister Valverde.



javvi dijo:


> *JUAN LUIS VALVERDE VILLARREAL: EL OTRO FORENSE*
> 
> Vemos en algunas notas, de las primeras, que antes de Josep Arimany Manso, había otro forense colaborador.
> Hay una carta a Cándido Pumpido en la que habla del director de Instituto Nacional de Toxicología: el doctor Juan Luis Valverde Villarreal. Son las notas referentes al asesinato de Javier Royuela Samit y su amigo Jorge Xurigué Blanch.
> ...



P.D: Bimmer, algo me suena, pero me pierdo con tanto poste. ¿Te pusiste en contacto con Santiago Royuela para informarle de tus descubrimientos? Me suena que sí, pero no estoy seguro. Antes de pensar mal hay que agotar todas las posibilidades. Creemos que Santiago Royuela lo sabe todo del ER y no es así, eso lo he comprobado varias veces. No da a basto.



Presuntos criminales, camellos, extorsionistas en la Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cata : Argentina Indymedia (( i ))




http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/DOSSIER-ASESINATO-JRS.pdf


----------



## Debunker (1 Nov 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Diste me gusta a mis mensajes sobre Ruiz y ahora vienes con esas
> 
> Este es Ruiz, mismo nombre, la edad encaja para llevarse con Mena en los noventa y principios del dos mil, es de Andalucía (rojolandia) y vive en Cataluña, en cuanto se compartió su facebook en el grupo de Royuela, se quitó esa foto de él con el traje de guardia civil.



Le doy thanks a cualquiera que aporta algo al hilo y lo mantiene vivo, lo que aportan si después de dos líneas veo por donde van los tiros y no es de mi interés , paso hasta el culo de leerlo, yo no tengo tiempo para leer todas las ocurrencias que se os ocurran, valga la redundancia.



Bimmer dijo:


> Y los que mataron a Javier Royuela no fue solo ese como dices, fue también este : Iniciar sesión en Facebook



Tu tampoco lees, dije que me hice un listado y solo busqué a dos porque me da muermo esas búsquedas, y me causan somnoliencia porque no puedo determinar solo con un face book si la persona es la que yo busco o no, solo porque coincidan un par de cosas , no es fiable ni son pruebas y me parece tiempo perdido.

Un claro ejemplo de lo que digo es, ese Jorge González, nacido en Zaragoza y estudiado en la Uni de Zaragoza, tiene pinta de GC , según tu, ha borrado fotos que demostraban que era GC, el que sea GC no es prueba de que fuera un GC mercenario de Mena, de los detalles de su facebook determino que es GC, si es cierto lo que dice, siempre ha vivido y trabajado en Zaragoza, es amante de los perros, y tiene varios vídeos colgados de las redes que habría que mirar para saber más de su ideología pero que yo no voy hacer porque tampoco me prueba que sea el criminal que busco a las órdenes de Mena, al parece pertenece a esta asociación : 

Iniciar sesión en Facebook 

no he entrado a fondo en esa asociación pero parece una asociación patriota de la GC, ideologicamente más cerca de la derecha que de la izquierda, en fín humo , no hay ni indicios para asegurar que ese hombre es de Mena, su edad actualmente por las fotos últimas diría de unos 40- 45 años , demasiado joven , creo yo , para en sus 25-30 años estar ya en nómina de Mena. En fin un aburrimiento total. 

EL ER muestra pruebas que no indicios, contundentes e irrefutables y lo ponemos en duda , luego hay que aceptar todas estas "investigaciones" a lo Mortadelo como verdades supremas. 

También he encontrado denuncias en los medios argentinos , de Alberto Royuela denunciando lo que ha denunciado y todos sabemos ahora, de 2006 y 2009.


----------



## Debunker (1 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> A mí también hay algo raro que me rechina: en esta nota y en las últimas. Pero lo voy a dejar aquí porque como dudes de una sola cosa del ER te llega el aluvión de insultos y no tengo ganas.



Y dale con los insultos, hay cosas que rechinan , pero si tu eres abogado de esta causa, no puedes poner la causa en dudas, por supuesto aquello que rechina hay que denunciarlo porque buscamos la verdad , y hay que buscar explicaciones pero no se puede tirar todo el ER por los suelos negándolo, porque tiene miles de cosas que superan con creces las cosas que no nos cuadran , cuando y además nosotros solo sabemos la superficialidad del ER , no sus motivos profundos, esto es, la lucha ideológica , con masones por medio y lucha por el poder, la documentación del ER es de tal calado que, no se explica ni por la enemistad Royuela-Mena ni por crímenes y delitos de todo tipo, sino por la lucha del poder ideológico, no solo en España.

Si te refieres a la carta que Mena escribe a M. Robles , una confesión en toda regla a nuestros ojos innecesaria , a mi me chirrió , no solo por la fecha , sino porque no veía motivo para semejante confesión de puño y letra, pero que quieres que te diga. Mena es un psicópata y nosotros no sabemos nada de su mente y tampoco sabemos de su retorcida forma de actuar y defenderse, contándole a M. Robles sus andazas y porqués, la hace más cómplice porque no podrá decir : yo no lo sabía, o también puede ser que Mena necesite admiración (clásico de un psicópata) y haya escrito esa carta para la posteridad, se puede pasar a la historia por bueno o por malo, pero siempre admirado y demostrando una inteligencia superior a los demás y claro M. Robles no publicaría esa carta ni denunciaría lo que dice Mena en esa carta, no corre ningún riesgo.


----------



## Sdenka (1 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *Juan Manuel Borrego Sanz. *Camello. El único rastro encontrado es que alguien que responde a este nombre y apellidos está involucrado en un litigio por unas fincas en Tarrasa (1994).
> 
> 
> https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1994/06/07/pdfs/B09532-09598.pdf



Si lees las notas de Ruiz a Garrido en la querella de 2006 (documentos número 1, 4, 62 y 73), verás que la figura de Borrego es una farsa, que no tiene nada que ver en el asesinato de Javier y que Ruiz se inventa su implicación para cubrir a Cano.


----------



## otroyomismo (1 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/DOSSIER-ASESINATO-JRS.pdf




Gracias, pero no me sirve porque no se ve una mierda. Queria simplemente confirmar si este Royuela es que que compartio conmigo guardias en la "mili" o no.


----------



## Bimmer (1 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *CRÓNICA DEL ASESINATO DE JAVIER ROYUELA SAMIT.*
> 
> Además de los archiconocidos Mena, Ruiz y Peña, Jorge Irigaray García de la Serrana y Carlos Morín, tenemos al personal:
> 
> ...




La única vez que me puse en contacto le propuse lo de informar a los cuerpos policiales sobre el ER y en caso de que no hicieran nada, meterles la denuncia por delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, dijo que era buena idea pero ahí se quedó.


Lo del facebook de Ruiz estuvo en su grupo varios días y tampoco se pronunció, según ese facebook tenemos que es de Andalucía, un pueblo de Granada, y vive en Llansa, un pueblo de Gerona y que está al lado de Andorra, ese pueblo está a una hora de Blanes, otro pueblo de Gerona y donde murió Garrido como bien comentas.



Lo que veo clarísimo es que esta información que tenemos de ellos es porque quieren que así sea, y nos están utilizando para presionar a otros implicados aún con más peso, lo veo como un juego de tronos, y los Royuela quieren un trono, así lo veo yo, no quiere decir nada más, puede que me equivoque o puede que no.


Nosotros (los que comentamos habitualmente en este hilo), somos una pieza con algo de importancia en todo esto, más de lo que creemos, somos la excepción de una población en su mayoría agilipollada que mira para otro lado ante un escándalo de este calibre.


Según Google trends, en Abril de 2020 el ER fue de lo más buscado en Google en España, hay que repasar los vídeos de Royuela por esa fecha y los post que escribimos aquí por esa fecha, lo que se dijera en esos días tuvo relevancia e interés, hay que centrarse en eso, buscando la finalidad de que el ER vuelva a subir en interés mediático.


----------



## Bimmer (1 Nov 2021)

Tenéis que ver esto, en google trends si ponéis expediente royuela, os sale que en Febrero y Abril de 2020 fue de lo más buscado en google en España, aquí lo podéis ver :

https://trends.google.es/trends/explore?date=all&geo=ES&q=expediente royuela

He mirado vídeos de los Royuela de Abril de 2020, y fijaros qué curioso es esto.



Este vídeo del 18 de abril de 2020, dura 47 segundos con una musiquita de misterio de fondo y enseñando caras de implicados, no aporta nada y tiene 47.000 visualizaciones :



Estos otros vídeos son de la querella del 2006 :

12 de abril, dura 43 minutos y tiene 45 visualizaciones :



14 de abril, dura 56 minutos y tiene 384 visualizaciones :



16 de abril, dura 53 minutos y tiene 35 visualizaciones :



21 de abril, dura 33 minutos y tiene 85 visualizaciones :



25 de abril, dura 22 minutos y tiene 46 visualizaciones :



26 de abril, dura 21 minutos y tiene 42 visualizaciones :





Según google trends, en Febrero y Abril de 2020 el ER fue de lo más buscado en google España, en Abril, el vídeo más visto es una chorrada que no llega al minuto y no dice nada.

Los vídeos menos vistos del canal, que sus visualizaciones rozan el absurdo, son de abril de 2020 y según google trends el ER fue lo más buscado en google España en ese mes, esos vídeos duran más de 20 minutos, dos de ellos rozan la hora, tratan sobre lo más importante del ER como es la querella del 2006.

Entre todos esos vídeos de la querella, aparte de las penosas visualizaciones, entre todos suman tres comentarios


----------



## Uritorco (1 Nov 2021)

La Robles le pega a todo. Anda con los socialistas.


----------



## CesareLombroso (2 Nov 2021)

Fernando Sánchez Dragó: "El Partido Comunista nos reprochaba masturbarnos"


Hablamos con el escritor español Fernando Sánchez Dragó sobre su nuevo libro, 'Eldorado', donde recuerda su juventud en los años sesenta




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## javvi (2 Nov 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Si lees las notas de Ruiz a Garrido en la querella de 2006 (documentos número 1, 4, 62 y 73), verás que la figura de Borrego es una farsa, que no tiene nada que ver en el asesinato de Javier y que Ruiz se inventa su implicación para cubrir a Cano.



De acuerdo. Asunto aclarado. La realidad (si admitimos como real al ER) supera mil veces a jólibud:

_Paralelamente, habla con Borrego y déjale en el cuerpo una señal clara que le recuerde que aquí en la calle nos pertenece. Que no se le ocurra hacer ninguna tontería._​


----------



## javvi (2 Nov 2021)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Gracias, pero no me sirve porque no se ve una mierda. Queria simplemente confirmar si este Royuela es que que compartio conmigo guardias en la "mili" o no.



Nació en 1970. Fallece en 1993. Por una foto de primer plano se ve que se parece a su hermano Santiago, pero bastante más joven. Tenía 22 años.


----------



## javvi (2 Nov 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> La única vez que me puse en contacto le propuse lo de informar a los cuerpos policiales sobre el ER y en caso de que no hicieran nada, meterles la denuncia por delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, dijo que era buena idea pero ahí se quedó.



Me suena esa captura de pantalla. ¿no era en los mismos comentarios de YT?



Bimmer dijo:


> Los vídeos menos vistos del canal, que sus visualizaciones rozan el absurdo, son de abril de 2020 y según google trends el ER fue lo más buscado en google España en ese mes, esos vídeos duran más de 20 minutos, dos de ellos rozan la hora, tratan sobre lo más importante del ER como es la querella del 2006.



Has ido saltando buscando los que menos visualizaciones tienen, pero por ejemplo:

Vídeo de "querella 2006" (45 visualizaciones, 48 veo yo, alguien más ha debido echarle un vistazo); anterior: Ampliación de Denuncias...(4.500 visualizaciones); posterior: Análisis ER ...Entrega 111(9.635 visualizaciones)​​Vídeo querella (3) (384 visualizaciones, 386 cuando lo miro yo); anterior: Análisis ER... Entrega 112 (6.186 visualizaciones); posterior: Análisis ER... entrega 113 (3.949 visualizaciones).​​Y así sucesivamente. De modo que lo del tramo de abril del 2020 no vale: en el tramo de ese mes se puede pasar de 45 visualizaciones a 45.000 en cuestión de días.


----------



## javvi (2 Nov 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> La Robles le pega a todo. Anda con los socialistas.




*EL CASCABEL LE MASAJEA LA ESPALDA A LA MINISTRA ROBLES.

*


----------



## otroyomismo (2 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Nació en 1970. Fallece en 1993. Por una foto de primer plano se ve que se parece a su hermano Santiago, pero bastante más joven. Tenía 22 años.




Por las fechas me cuadra. Salvo que haya otro Royuela aun mas joven (del 71 al 73 como mucho). 
Alguien sabe si...


Spoiler



...estaba tatuado como un yakuza?


----------



## javvi (2 Nov 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Fernando Sánchez Dragó: "El Partido Comunista nos reprochaba masturbarnos"
> 
> 
> Hablamos con el escritor español Fernando Sánchez Dragó sobre su nuevo libro, 'Eldorado', donde recuerda su juventud en los años sesenta
> ...




Para los que nos acusan de meter a Dragó sin venir a cuento. Bien, tapemos bocas, aunque sólo sea por la ley de los seis pasos de separación del actor Kevin Bacon aplicada al Expediente Royuela.

Veamos que nos cuenta Fernandito cuando vivía haciendo traducciones:


_¿Qué traducción hicisteis?_​​_R: No me acuerdo. Si vas a la Biblioteca Nacional vas a ver todos los libros que traduje, que son más que los que he escrito. Durante muchos años vivíamos yo, los hijos de Torrente Ballester, y muchos más de traducir para el editor *Luis de Caralt.*_​​
*Luis de Caralt y Borrell* (n. 1916) fue un político, empresario y editor.


_Nacido en Barcelona el 13 de diciembre de 1916, se crio en el seno de una familia de tradición industrial. Persona de ideología falangista,2 en los años de posguerra formó parte del círculo de intelectuales barceloneses reunidos en torno al falangista Luys Santa Marina.3 Colaboró con la revista falangista Destino. Luis de Caralt llegó a formar parte de la Junta Política clandestina de Falange Española Auténtica,45 opuesta a la línea oficialista y franquista de FET y de las JONS._​​_Durante la Dictadura franquista fue concejal del Ayuntamiento de Barcelona.67_​​_Fue propietario de la Editorial Caralt,67 con sede en Barcelona, publicó decenas de obras de autores internacionales —entre otros, Ernst von Salomon, William Faulkner, Graham Greene, Jack Kerouac, Georges Simenon, James M. Cain, Constantin Virgil Gheorghiu o Mario Lacruz—. También editó obras de marcado contenido ultraderechista y antisemita,8 como fue el caso de Comentarios de Mein Kampf de J. Benoist-Mechin,9 y de autores como Galeazzo Ciano, Léon Degrelle, Bernard Faÿ o el mismo Adolf Hitler.2 _​





Luis de Caralt - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org









Luis de Caralt y Borell | Real Academia de la Historia


Caralt y Borell, Luis de (1917 - 1994) LyH [4ª]




dbe.rah.es





Luis de Carralt i Borrell es nieto de José de Caralt y Sala, I Conde de Caralt, y de Montserrat Fradera Gal. Hijo de José María de Carlat Y Fradera y de Amalia de Borrell y de Vilanova. Es hermano de José Maria de Caralt y Borrell, II Conde de Caralt, que casó con María Garriga-Nogues y Bernet, cuyo hijo Jorge de Caralt y García-Nogues y el hijo de éste: Pablo de Caralt y Vicente de Arche, es decir, nieto del II Conde de Caralt, son el caso *093,* y repetido (es un error)* 246* de la relación de los 800 asesinatos de la banda de Mena. 



http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/1-100-2.pdf










Jorge de Caralt y Garriga-Nogués


Genealogy profile for Jorge de Caralt y Garriga-Nogués




www.geni.com





Dice la nota a Ruiz: 

_No sé cómo se ha enterado este cabrón que éramos nosotros quienes estábamos detrás de su extorsión. Es más, es a mí a quien se ha dirigido personalmente para pedirme explicaciones antes de presentar una denuncia en regla contra ti y dos de tus hombres. Y, por extensión, responsabilidades a la fiscalía._​​_No sé si ya habrá consultado con sus abogados, pero me da la sensación de que estaba muy acalorado, que actuaba muy en caliente y que por el tiempo transcurrido aún no podía tener nada propuesto en firme._​​_Tienes que ir rapidísimo. Has de eliminarle antes de que nos cueste un disgusto. Actúa cuanto antes y no dejes rastros. _​​_Mantenme al corriente e infórmate tan pronto como te hayas deshecho de él. Estaré intranquilo hasta recibir tu llamada._​​_No repares en gastos, emplea los mejores hombres._​​Así, el 21 de marzo de 2006 se produce un accidente automovilístico en el que fallece también su hijo: Pablo de Caralt y Vicente de Arche. Cuando le comunican a Mena el efecto colateral su nota dice:

_Leo tu informe sobre su mortal accidente, que fuera su hijo con él y muriera también en el accidente es una circunstancia sin ninguna importancia. Tómatelo de esta manera, otro fascista menos. _​​_Nada, te felicito. Todo ha salido perfecto._​​Aunque no es un caso del tipo familiar, ni de denuncia familiar, hay una anotación rara, se apunta un nombre: *Antonio de Caralt Cera, *con su dirección, teléfono y fax. 

Por el apellido suponemos que es un pariente más. También está emparentado con los *Vidal-Quadras,* como Alejo, el aspirante a presidente de la Generalidad por el PP, eurodiputado, que luego se pasó a Vox.



http://www.familiavidalquadras.com/docs/LVG19500622-006.pdf



Antonio de Caralt Cera era ingeniero, y propietario de una empresa: Becasol. S.L. 






DE CARALT CERA ANTONIO - Cargos en empresas


De Caralt Cera Antonio. Información pública sobre nombramientos del directivo De Caralt Cera Antonio. Cargos, nombramientos, ceses y dimisiones de De Caralt Cera Antonio. Vinculación con empresas de De Caralt Cera Antonio




www.empresia.es





Falleció en el 2015.









ANTONIO DE CARALT CERA : Fallecimiento


Antonio de Caralt Cera Doctor ingeniero industrial Ha fallecido cristianamente el día 1 de noviembre del 2015, rodeado del amor de todos los suyos. Su esposa, Ana; hijos, Inés y Rafa, Leticia y Pancho, Laura y Ramón; nietos, Leticia, Inés, Gonzalo, Nicolás y Pablo; hermanos, familiares y amigos...




enmemoria.lavanguardia.com





Las desgracias de la familia Caralt Vicente de Arche venían de antes de toparse con la banda de Mena. Pablo tenía una hermana: *Cristina*, el 5 de diciembre de 1984, con 17 años, 

_a los 30 minutos de iniciada una operación para solucionar una rotura de ligamento cruzado de la rodilla izquierda, la paciente sufrió una reducción del ritmo cardiaco, que se agravó 20 minutos después con una parada cardiaca, lo que provocó que ingresara en una unidad de vigilancia Intensiva, donde falleció días más tarde. _​
La familia puso una querella criminal en el juzgado nº 17 de Barcelona a los doctores de la Clínica Delfos por el presunto delito de imprudencia, al operar sin las debidas garantías. 

_ En opinión de los querellantes, a lo largo de la operación se transgredieron algunas normas importantes, entre las que se encuentra el hecho de que los médicos anestesistas carecieran de titulación específica otorgada por el Ministerio de Educación y Ciencia o que el responsable de la anestesia abandonase el quirófano. _​​_ Los abogados reclaman el procesamiento de los cuatro médicos y que se les fije una fianza de 25 millones de pesetas para hacer frente a las responsabilidades civiles, y que, en caso de insolvencia, sea pagada por la Clínica Delfos, donde se practicó la operación. El juzgado de instrucción número 17 había abierto semanas atrás unas diligencias previas para averiguar las circunstancias en las que falleció la citada paciente. _​​








El juez admite a trámite una querella criminal por imprudencia contra cuatro médicos de Barcelona


</b>El Juzgado de Instrucción número 17 de Barcelona ha admitido a trámite una querella criminal contra los doctores Carlos Palazzi Coll, Javier Rodie




elpais.com






_Jorge de Caralt Garriga Pablo de Caralt Vicente-Arche Fallecidos en accidente, el día 21 de marzo de 2006, a la edad de 69 y 39 años. (D.E.P.) Cuca Vicente-Arche; María, Jorge y Merche García y Cristina (w) de Caralt Vicente-Arche; Alejandra y Gonzalo Donat de Caralt, Álvaro y Jorge de Caralt García; el conde de Caralt y demás familia ruegan una oración por sus almas. La misa funeral se celebrará mañana, sábado, día 25 de marzo, a las doce treinta horas, en el cementerio de San Andrés de Llavaneras (Barcelona) _​​​





Hemeroteca - La Vanguardia - Home







hemeroteca.lavanguardia.com





Pablo de Caralt y Vicente de Arche era empresario en diversos ramos: cámaras y servicios fotográficos, distribución de cervezas, hostelería, organización de eventos, inmuebles, agencias de viajes, etc. 






PABLO CARALT VICENTE ARCHE Información del ejecutivo o administrador y su cargo.


Información sobre el ejecutivo PABLO CARALT VICENTE ARCHE. Los datos ofrecidos son una muestra del informe completo en el que se incluye información comercial y profesional.




www.expansion.com












CARALT VICENTE-ARCHE MARIA: Empresas y Cargos


Accede GRATIS a toda la información sobre CARALT VICENTE-ARCHE MARIA gracias al buscador de directivos. Últimos nombramientos en empresas, actividad y directivos relacionados.




www.infoempresa.com





También tuvo alguna reticencia a hacer el servicio militar cuando era obligatorio. 



https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1994/11/09/pdfs/B18724-18765.pdf









​
​


----------



## Bimmer (2 Nov 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> O es un invento o es un caso real. Aclárese, caballero, pues pretende amalgar dos contradicciones en un mismo párrafo.
> Lo del experimento tampoco cuela ni con embudo. No con tantos nombres de primer nivel y acusaciones tan graves que implican mas de dos mil asesinatos. Además, que gente o que fuerza estaría detrás de dicho experimento social. La masonería desde luego no, pues sale bien tocada e implicada en el mismo, así como todo el R78. Y sobre todo ¿que finalidad entrañaría todo?. Por que esto también tendría usted que aclararlo o presentar al menos alguna hipótesis mínimamente plausible. La existencia de ese poder ¿no le parece que esto es lo realmente absurdo? Los "sombreros blancos" no existen.




Lo que me hace dudar de todo esto es la manera de hacer las cosas de los Royuela, tenían dos opciones, dejarlo pasar o meterse como han hecho, y ya que se meten deberían ir con todo, y no lo están haciendo, para mi ir con todo sería hacer cosas como publicar los datos públicos de facebook de los sicarios del asesinato de Javier Royuela, hacer los vídeos sobre el ER en comisarías, dejando contra las cuerdas a los policías para que hagan el trabajo que no están haciendo, etc etc


Y eso no sucede porque creo que los Royuela están pidiendo algo encubierto, lo hacen por un interés personal más que por cambiar el régimen de España.


Del ER nunca he dudado, el otro día cuando dije que sí, fue más por la desmotivación de ver que el tiempo pasa y esto no avanza ni va a ningún lado, pero claro que es muy real, las pruebas las estamos viendo a diario.


Y otra prueba más, don @javvi no sé si has chequeado esto, imagino que sí, en los artículos de El País escritos por Mena, tenemos un parón de 13 años en los que no escribe ningún artículo (son basura, lo que él es y como el periódico que los publica), y casualmente coincide en la época que fue fiscal jefe de Cataluña y andaba muy ocupado mandando asesinar a gente y escribiendo notas de ello, esos 13 años sin actividad en El País son desde 1994 hasta el 2007.


Este fue su último artículo antes de andar ocupado mandando matar a gente y escribiendo las notas, en 1994 : 









¿Macroprocesos?


JOSÉ MARÍA MENAEl autor defiende la existencia de macroprocesos cuando se trata de hacer frente a la macrodelincuencia. Es el sistema más seguro, concluye, de poder alcanzar a los máximos responsables




elpais.com






Y este el artículo con el que volvió a publicar en El País después de 13 años, en 2007 : 










El último viaje


A todos los cerdos les llega su San Martín. Esto dice el refrán castellano. Pero no se refiere a la tradicional fiesta rural de la matanza del puerco,




elpais.com






Coincide su parón de no escribir ni publicar artículos en El País con su etapa de fiscal jefe, mandar asesinar a gente y escribir las notas.


----------



## Bimmer (2 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Me suena esa captura de pantalla. ¿no era en los mismos comentarios de YT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me suena lo de la captura si, pero lo que es seguro es que hablé con Santiago por correo.


Me pareció raro que el vídeo chorra que no llega al minuto tenga casi 50.000 visualizaciones y los vídeos de la querella que duran más de 20 minutos, dos de ellos casi una hora, tengan esas ridículas visualizaciones, el vídeo chorra con los de la querella son de la misma semana.




javvi dijo:


> Para los que nos acusan de meter a Dragó sin venir a cuento. Bien, tapemos bocas, aunque sólo sea por la ley de los seis pasos de separación del actor Kevin Bacon aplicada al Expediente Royuela.
> 
> Veamos que nos cuenta Fernandito cuando vivía haciendo traducciones:
> 
> ...




Espectacular @javvi , espectacular


----------



## Bimmer (2 Nov 2021)

¿Hay algo que relacione al fiscal Villarejo con Ruiz?



javvi dijo:


> No repares en gastos, emplea los mejores hombres.




¿Quiénes son los mejores hombres?


----------



## Debunker (2 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Para los que nos acusan de meter a Dragó sin venir a cuento. Bien, tapemos bocas, aunque sólo sea por la ley de los seis pasos de separación del actor Kevin Bacon aplicada al Expediente Royuela.
> 
> Veamos que nos cuenta Fernandito cuando vivía haciendo traducciones:




Pues hijo, sigo sin enterarme, de todas esas historias que has desgranado, exponen algunos sin ruborizarse, que Dragó era un putero y pederasta, su mención, que yo sepa en el ER, no existe, según lo que he podido entender de la historia que cuentas, la conexión de Dragó con el ER es debido a que traducía libros para una editorial de un falangista cuyo descendiente fue asesinado por orden de Mena, y otra descendiente murió en una sencilla operación de ligamentos.

De verdad no entiendo una papa, sin contar que la historia podrías haberla contando en 5 líneas, y sigo preguntando ¿de que me sirve esa historia para esclarecer o investigar el ER?


----------



## Uritorco (2 Nov 2021)




----------



## Peritta (2 Nov 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Lo que me hace dudar de todo esto es la manera de hacer las cosas de los Royuela, tenían dos opciones, dejarlo pasar o meterse como han hecho, y ya que se meten deberían ir con todo, y no lo están haciendo, para mi ir con todo sería hacer cosas como publicar los datos públicos de facebook de los sicarios del asesinato de Javier Royuela, hacer los vídeos sobre el ER en comisarías, dejando contra las cuerdas a los policías para que hagan el trabajo que no están haciendo, etc etc
> 
> Y eso no sucede porque creo que los Royuela están pidiendo algo encubierto, lo hacen por un interés personal más que por cambiar el régimen de España.
> 
> Del ER nunca he dudado, el otro día cuando dije que sí, fue más por la desmotivación de ver que el tiempo pasa y esto no avanza ni va a ningún lado, pero claro que es muy real, las pruebas las estamos viendo a diario.



Pues yo sí dudo.
Pero yo es que dudo de la caligrafía forense y éso es lo único que estamos viendo. No hay fotos y a usté le ha costado un momentillo encontrar dos.
Y si están a la caza de tarjetas y notas al descuido, fotos tienen que tener desde todos los ángulos, ...y no nos han mostrado ninguna.
Ni siquiera una foto del volumen de documentación capturado en la clínica del doctor Morin.

Como si lo viera: seguro que han posado los topillos delante como cuando capturan un alijo o algo y ahora no hay fotos del alijo entero sin que no salga la cara de algún topillo y que, por seguridad, lo habrán troceado en varios sitios.

Los Royuela no van a tener éxito si no cambia el régimen, éso delo por descontado. Pero un cambio de régimen consiste en un cambio de administración. Luego luchamos contra un leviatán, gigantesco enemigo para cuatro gatillos hobbit -pero mu quijotes ¿eh?- a los que nos tapa cualquier manto de silencio.

Mire, ayer me enteré -gracias don @fayser- que desde finales de Abril de este año quien manda en un registro civil ya no es un juez sino una funcicharo con un cargo de dos renglones de largo supongo.
No le extrañe que pierdan causas por los archivos como en Baleares pierden niñas arrecogías o custodiadas, que no sé. Pero que se ha perdido la documentación de las indeterminadas que levantó la MªEugenia Alegret no tengo la menor duda. De esa documentación no han dejado ni las raspas.

Los Royuela tienen por tanto que obrar con pies de plomo y mucho cuidao. Éso de ir con todo... pues no sé mesié. ¿Ante quién?, ¿ante un juzgado?. ¿Ante el 33 de Barcelona?. ¿Ante la prensa que está comprada, sometida, aleccionada o interesada en callar?. Ya ves tú, la prensa callando cuando hasta hace cuatro días se daban de codazos por exclusivas y primicias.

Que hay alguien más además de los Royuela, por descontado. Alguien tiene que estarles protegiendo y con mano en la Youtube para que no le hayan cerrado el canal, les está suministrando información posterior a lo de la clínica del doctor Morín y puesto el millón de euracos por la localización de la fosa -ilegal que no común, coño- de San Sebastián de los Reyes.

Además, ¿quién se iba a leer todo éso y con la letra ininteligible que tiene Mena?. Figúrese que soy yo y aún tengo que echar un vistazo a los .pdf que ha subido don Santi meses atrás. Contra ni más algún espontáneo que entre solo a husmear un ratillo.
Luego no. No se puede ir con todo, nadie tendría paciencia para leérselo de una tacada y no entraría en cabeza humana tanta información sin cansarse.

Bueno, en la de don @javvi no sé. Pero el primer café a este hombre se lo pago yo ¿eh?.


A mí lo que me hace dudar es que usa a Ruiz para todo. Lo mismo para darle un teléfono a la Margarita Robles para que llame a las 13;30 o para ir al banco a mover las cuentas floppy o para meter una morterada de billetes usaos y arrugaos por los yonkis en una caja de seguridad, o a cargarse al Jaroslav o a don Mariano en un helicóptero.
Éste tío tenía que saber hacer muchas cosas y estar más ocupado que horas tenía el día, además de manejar un equipo feo de grande y con ramificaciones en Madrid o en la aduana de Algeciras.

¿Siempre sale Ruiz, todo lo hace Ruiz, o es toda la comandancia de Barcelona la que está trabajando para él?. Bueno, al coronel y al teniente coronel de la benetérita de por allí los llama la MªEugenia Alegret para que vayan a declarar, con abogado y todo, ante ella.

No sé. Mucho protagonismo tiene el sargento. Y si es así, a éste le tendría que conocer tocristo. Más que al Messi.



Bimmer dijo:


> Me pareció raro que el vídeo chorra que no llega al minuto tenga casi 50.000 visualizaciones y los vídeos de la querella que duran más de 20 minutos, dos de ellos casi una hora, tengan esas ridículas visualizaciones, el vídeo chorra con los de la querella son de la misma semana.



A ver si es que no nos vamos a poder fiar ni del contador de visitas de la Youtube.


PD.- No he sabido manejar el Google Trends ése. Pero tambien es que yo tengo un sistema operativo incompatible con el Windows vista y con no sé qué puñetas y que no recibe actualizaciones ni ná (también me da miedo tocar ná) y hay cosas que no se ejecutan.

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (2 Nov 2021)

Subido hace una hora. Todavía no lo he escuchado, pero ese título no me agrada especialmente.


----------



## Peritta (3 Nov 2021)

Jua, jua, jua. Bendito país de porteras. Ahí, con dos güevos Santi, que se jodan los masones y los de los secretitos.
Y el Gómez Pftalato Bermúdez también: España está preparada para conocer la verdad.

¡Torero!.

Ya sabemos dónde está el archivo.
Joer, qué listo es el señor Alberto. Buenos cancerveros le ha puesto. Bueno, ángeles custodios en lenguaje diplomático si don Santi va por allí a renovar viejos compromisos.

Como para fiarse de la gendarmerí francesa o de la administración italiana. Francia e Italia están al alcance de Ruiz y ya le habría echado mano o prendido fuego, él o sus esbirros, si el archivo estuviera en la Bruselas o en Holanda.

Con razón no nos publicaban fotos ni ná.

Perdón por mi insistencia.

¿Que va contra el sistema? Pues claro que el expediente Royuela va contra el sistema.
Si el "sistema" (yo prefiero decir la administración) fuera serio, eficiente, leal y formal, pues no iría contra él caramba. Es más, la administración debería agradecer la colaboración ciudadana del señor Alberto señalando fugas, rozamientos e injusticias que se les habrán pasado a los de Asuntos Internos y a los inspectores de sí misma

y que por ello dichos negociados recibirán un rapapolvo.

Pero como es que no, que el corporativismo gremial es una de nuestras principales rémoras, resulta que la administración es incapaz de despiojarse y desparasitarse retirando a sus unidades más defectuosas y peligrosas de la circulación. Luego opino que lo mejor sería desactivar al "sistema" ya que no está en buenas manos.
Al fin y al cabo la administración es una inmensa picadora de carne y está en sus manos. Ojo pues.

En éste sentido claro que el expediente Royuela es un torpedo bajo la linea de flotación del sistema, capaz de hacer que se le caiga la cara de vergüenza a cualquiera que admitiera en púbico ser funcionario y tener jefes y compañeros funcionarios.

Sale pringada hasta la DEA, que no dieron la turra con el contenedor de droga robado al topar con la fiscalía, con la nuestra, ...o con su propia embajada, que a ojos de un gringo es peor. Pero también salen salpicados los de la hacienda norteamericana por no perseguir blanqueos de capitales en su sistema financiero e inmobiliario. Y éso que presumen mucho de ello.

Lo que me extraña es que no le hayan cerrado el canal ya que los de Youtube parece que son juden, ¿o están los juden también a la greña entre sí?.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (3 Nov 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Lo que me hace dudar de todo esto es la manera de hacer las cosas de los Royuela, tenían dos opciones, dejarlo pasar o meterse como han hecho, y ya que se meten deberían ir con todo, y no lo están haciendo, para mi ir con todo sería hacer cosas como publicar los datos públicos de facebook de los sicarios del asesinato de Javier Royuela, hacer los vídeos sobre el ER en comisarías, dejando contra las cuerdas a los policías para que hagan el trabajo que no están haciendo, etc etc
> 
> 
> Y eso no sucede porque creo que los Royuela están pidiendo algo encubierto, lo hacen por un interés personal más que por cambiar el régimen de España.
> ...



Veo el nexo de unión de estos dos artículos separados por 13 años en el trajín de su amigo Garzón. Operación Nécora: Baltar (como decía el otro día Villarejo que le llaman sus amigos) y el fiscal antidroga Javier Zaragoza (da igual lo que explotó en los trenes) se cuelgan las medallas de quitarle de las manos el narcotráfico al clan de los Charlines, para ponerlo en las de cierto cuartel verde, cuyo comandante fue asesinado por el Covid-19.

El otro artículo es una celebración del día de los cerdos, el de San Martín. El cerdo en cuestión es Pinochet, al que Baltar le dio un susto, después de que el chileno hubiese cumplido su misión y fuese irrelevante lo que hiciesen con él.


----------



## javvi (3 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Ya sabemos dónde está el archivo.



¿En el Líbano? ¿tendrá que ver con los viajes de Villarejo, inspector de alcantarillas, al país de los cedros?

_La relación de este relato con el mayor atentado de la historia de Europa hasta la fecha era una remota cabina de teléfono en Beirut tal y como adelantó El Español. Villarejo *declaró que “los servicios secretos sirios libaneses” le señalaron la existencia de una cabina de teléfono* en un barrio de la capital del país de los cedros controlada por la milicia prosiria Hezbulla. Desde allí se habían recibido y habían realizado llamadas a los autores de la matanza de Atocha en 2004. El comisario, entonces en activo, dijo que comunicó esta información al comisario general de Información de aquel momento, Telesforo Rubio._​​
_Villarejo dijo haber organizado junto a Telesforo un viaje a Líbano para que les diesen el tráfico de llamadas. En sus explicaciones, *aludió a la participación de un viejo confidente suyo, el traficante de armas Monzer Al Kassar*, condenado en 2008 a 30 años de cárcel en EEUU. A última hora, siempre según la versión del exmando, Telesforo decidió acudir en solitario pese a las pegas de Villarejo. Le advirtió de que no se iban a fiar de él. “Efectivamente cuando él (Telesforo Rubio) vuelve, vuelve con la lista de teléfonos capada, faltando bastantes números. El servicio secreto sirio y el propio comisario general *me dicen que han estado antes los servicios secretos franceses y se han llevado la mitad de los números”*, declaró._​​_*Telesforo Rubio: "Fue un fraude"*_​_Telesforo Rubio niega a este periódico la versión ofrecida por el polémico mando: "Si hubiera sido así, ha tenido muchos años para decirlo. Es verdad que estuve en Siria, acompañado por un comisario muy experto y nada, no sacamos nada. *Fue un fraude, él (Villarejo) pretendía otra jugada*", dice el exresponsable de la Comisaría General de Información sin entrar en más detalles._​​_"Fui por cuenta de la Dirección, llevaba pocos meses en el cargo y estaba previsto que fuese mi antecesor. *No sé si nos engañó. Él tenía esas teorías y esas cosas.* No es que yo fuera porque él me lo dijera. Se trató de comprobar lo que había, pero no había nada", sentencia._​​
_Villarejo declaró en la Audiencia Nacional que informó de todo esto a sus contactos en el CNI y lo que le dijeron es que ya tenían conocimiento de una serie de episodios que no estaban dispuestos permitir. El excomisario reprodujo así lo que le dijeron: “*No tenemos ni idea de cual es la razón o cuál es la implicación que ha tenido el servicio secreto francés o el servicio secreto marroquí en este atentado*, pero nos han pedido que desmontemos una serie de cosas. Es más, un experto del Magreb que es el jefe del CNI, (Jorge) Dezcallar le han mandado a tomar viento”._​​_En ese momento es cuando le hicieron conocedor de los planes del Gobierno de Zapatero de entregar a Francia un gran banco, una gran constructora y retirarse del Magreb. Explicó que los coroneles del CNI le dieron material para frenar la operación porque la querían reventar. Entre la documentación había varias transcripciones de conversaciones de miembros del Gobierno. *“Y esa operación, afortunadamente para todos, se frustró”*, zanjó Villarejo. Añadió que los coroneles -”ese grupo de patriotas”- acabaron "depurados”._​​​








El ‘secreto’ de Villarejo y el 11-M, un último aliento a la conspiración que quedó en nada


El comisario apuntó en el Juzgado a la implicación de los servicios secretos franceses y marroquíes en la matanza, pero ni el juez ni la Fiscalía dieron credibilidad a su relato




www.vozpopuli.com






​


----------



## javvi (3 Nov 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Subido hace una hora. Todavía no lo he escuchado, pero ese título no me agrada especialmente.



*AL MANAR EN ESPAÑOL.*

*El Parlamento sirio denuncia como “inválida” la Declaración Balfour de 1917*

​_El Parlamento sirio ha denunciado como “inválida” la Declaración Balfour de 1917, que estableció el objetivo de Gran Bretaña de establecer un hogar nacional para el pueblo judío en Palestina, diciendo que el gobierno y la nación sirios continuarán apoyando a los palestinos hasta que se restablezcan por completo sus derechos legítimos._​​_El Parlamento, en un comunicado emitido en el 104 aniversario de la ominosa declaración, dijo que esta fue realizada por aquellos que no estaban en condiciones de hacerlo y otorgó derechos a aquellos que no merecen tales privilegios._​​_Por lo tanto, la declaración viola claramente las normas más fundamentales del derecho internacional, subrayó._​​_“Lo que está ocurriendo actualmente en Palestina es el resultado del derecho que el entonces ministro de Relaciones Exteriores del Reino Unido, Arthur Balfour, otorgó al movimiento sionista global el 2 de noviembre de 1917”, se lee en el comunicado, según la agencia oficial de noticias siria SANA._​​_“Incluyó el establecimiento de un hogar nacional para los judíos en Palestina, y los palestinos fueron posteriormente sometidos a las formas más duras de opresión y agresión”, explicó el Parlamento sirio._​​_La Declaración Balfour llegó en forma de carta del entonces secretario de Relaciones Exteriores de Gran Bretaña, Arthur Balfour, dirigida a Lionel Walter Rothschild, un testaferro de la comunidad judía británica. Fue publicada el 2 de noviembre de 1917._​​_La declaración fue hecha hacia finales de la Primera Guerra Mundial (1914-1918) y se incluyó en los términos del Mandato Británico para Palestina después de la disolución del Imperio Otomano._​​_Es ampliamente vista como la precursora de la Nakba palestina de 1948, cuando los grupos paramilitares armados sionistas, que fueron entrenados y creados para luchar codo a codo con los británicos en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, expulsaron por la fuerza a más de 750.000 palestinos de su tierra natal._​​_La legislatura siria también destacó que se están ejerciendo prácticas agresivas contra los palestinos en la forma de los brutales intentos del régimen de Tel Aviv de subyugar al pueblo palestino, los esfuerzos para frustrar la resolución del conflicto israelo-palestino de décadas y la imposición de dictados y condiciones por parte de potencias coloniales e imperialistas lideradas por EEUU._​​_“La causa palestina siempre ha sido el tema principal y central en Siria. Es por eso que el pueblo sirio ha soportado los ataques terroristas y las brutales sanciones en los últimos años”, dice el comunicado._​​_Subrayó que los intentos dirigidos a socavar la postura firme y de principios del gobierno de Damasco hacia la nación palestina han fracasado estrepitosamente._​​_








El Parlamento sirio denuncia como “inválida” la Declaración Balfour de 1917


El Parlamento sirio ha denunciado como “inválida” la Declaración Balfour de 1917, que estableció el ...




spanish.almanar.com.lb




_​​​​


----------



## javvi (3 Nov 2021)

*CASO 177. MONTSERRAT BACH ROURA. MUY PROBABLEMENTE HERMANA DEL ÚLTIMO ALCALDE
FRANQUISTA DEL FEUDO CARLISTA: VIC. EL HERMANO DEL ANGEL DE BUDAPEST. JUSTO ENTRE LAS NACIONES PARA EL ESTADO DE ISRAEL.*



Montserrat Bach Roura, nacida en Vic el 23 de abril de 1923 y fallecida en la misma localidad el 5 de mayo de 1992. Encargo de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo. El apellido Bach, aunque suene a barroco alemán, es relativamente frecuente en Cataluña, en Vic hay unos cuantos. Con los dos apellidos, en Vic, consta Antoni Bach Roura, que fue el último alcalde de Vic del Franquismo (1959, 1975). También diputado provincial desde 1964.





Antonio Bach Roura, Alcalde de Vic (1959-1975)













Un dels millors esportistes de Vic del 1973


Bloc sobre els escacs, sobretot sobre els Campionats Comarcals d'Osona entre 1971 i 1982, i d'altres temes relacionats.




escacsviscuts.blogspot.com







Su viuda, Doña Ramona Pujols Pons, falleció en el 2015 a los 87 años.











RAMONA PUJOLS PONS : Fallecimiento


Ramona Pujols Pons Vídua d'Antoni Bach Roura Ha mort cristianament, el dia 12, a l'edat de 87 anys, havent rebut els Sants Sagraments i la Benedicció Apostòlica. (A.C.S.) Els seus fills, Anna M. i Josep Riba, Jordi i Loida Sala, Núria i Lluís Riba; néts, Guillem i Belén, Clara i Xavier, Berta i...




enmemoria.lavanguardia.com







Antoni Bach Roura también era empresario de la construcción. Era propietario de la empresa Mosaicos Roura S.A.



Antonio Bach Roura, Alcalde de Vic (1959-1975)




http://hemeroteca-paginas.mundodeportivo.com/EMD02/HEM/1944/06/07/MD19440607-003.pdf




Volviendo a Monserrat Bach Roura, los familiares asistentes a la misa funeral son sus hijos José María (hay una farmacia en Vic con este nombre) y María Dolores Euras Bach, que vive en la misma calle del último domicilio de Montserrat Bach Roura. Con este nombre hay una esquela de una profesora de Instituto de Vic. Habría fallecido en el 2019.








Esqueles Archive - Page 108 of 203 - El 9 Nou







el9nou.cat










Euras Bach Maria Dolors - Teléfono, Dirección, Comentarios, Mensajes y mucho más


Información completa sobre Euras Bach Maria Dolors, personas vinculadas, datos comerciales y la posibilidad de seguir buscando mucho más.



www.abctelefonos.com







https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2008/01/03/pdfs/A00333-00363.pdf



El caso es que Antoni Bach Roura no sería el primer Bach alcalde de Vic:

*Josep Bach i Serra* (Vic, 1832-1914) fue alcalde de Vic entre 1883 y 1884.






Josep Bach i Serra - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org





Cuando Antoni Bach Roura era alcalde el teniente alcalde era otro Bach: Miguel Massana Bach.



https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1962/05/16/pdfs/A06554-06554.pdf



Siendo el alcalde Antoni Bach Roura, Vic se puso en el mapa mundial. Había nacido en esta localidad *Josep Sadoc Alemany i Conill (*1814, 1888) un misionero dominico que había sido el primer arzobispo de San Francisco (USA). En 1965 el arzobispo de San Francisco, Joseph T. McGucken, hizo una petición para que el féretro de Josep Sadoc Alemany, que estaba en el cementerio de Vic, fuese trasladado al mausoleo de los arzobispos de San Francisco, que está en el cementerio de la Santa Cruz, en Colma, California.

Fueron necesarias unas gestiones de las que se encargó el cónsul de San Francisco *Mariano Sanz Briz*. A muchos les sonará este apellido de una familia de diplomáticos. Sobre todo por la película *El Ángel de Budapest, *que se refiere a Ángel Sanz Briz, hermano del anterior, que era embajador en Hungría en el 44, cuando los rusos ya andaban cerca y los nazis, según nos han contado, tenían prisa por deshacerse de los judíos húngaros. El propio *Georges Soros,* el jefe jefazo de Mena, cuenta que, siendo él judío se hizo pasar por gentil, y colaboró en la deportación de los judíos, llevándose una buena comisión por ello. Su justificación era que si no lo hubiese hecho él, lo hubiese hecho cualquier otro.



La historia del Ángel de Budapest es que este diplomático aprovechó un Real Decreto de 1924 del directorio militar de Miguel Primo de Rivera, que daba la nacionalidad española a todos los judíos sefardíes que lo solicitasen, como excusa para salvar las vidas de todos los judíos que pudiesen, protegiéndoles con la inmunidad diplomática. Al principio empezaron con los sefardíes, pero luego lo ampliaron también a los askenazis, con unas ciertas triquiñuelas. La película da a entender que Sanz Briz actuó a espaldas del Gobierno de Franco.

En 1989 el estado de Israel reconoció a Ángel Sanz Briz la máxima distinción que pueden dar a un gentil: _Justo entre las naciones._ Otros gentiles que han recibido esta distinción son Oscar Schindler o Wilm Hosenfeld, el oficial alemán, que se ve en la película El Pianista de Roman Polanski, que salva la vida de Szpilman, el pianista judío en cuestión.









Ángel Sanz Briz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Justos entre las Naciones - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Esta versión de que Sanz Briz actuase por cuenta propia fue cuestionada por el periodista* Arcadi Espada*, que investigó el asunto y llegó a la conclusión de que en realidad el Ángel de Budapest recibía órdenes del Caudillo, que viendo que no había apostado a la carta ganadora, cosa que se veía ya clara en 1944, ante la imparable apisonadora rusa, empezó a dar muestras de desapego a la Alemania nazi, que tenía los días contados.









En nombre de Franco : Arcadi Espada le corta las alas al Ángel de Budapest


La investigación revela que el diplomático salvó miles de judíos siguiendo órdenes del gobierno de franco para garantizar la supervivencia del régimen tras la derrota nazi




epoca1.valenciaplaza.com





Volviendo al hermano del Ángel de Budapest, Mariano, entonces cónsul de San Francisco, y al entonces alcalde de Vic Antoni Bach Roura, al final, se llegó a un acuerdo y los restos de Josep Sadoc Alemany i Conill se trasladaron a donde en el siglo anterior había sido arzobispo.

La ceremonia tuvo toda la pompa de la época. Junto al alcalde de Vic, estuvo el Secretario de Justicia, el Gobernador de Barcelona, el Ministro de Justicia, el marqués de Castellflorite, el cónsul useño en Barcelona, John W. Ford y otra autoridades.

_About 11 o'clock the visiting digni- _​_taries were officially welcomed in the _​_Chambers of the Vich Ayuntamiento. _​_Among those attending the cere- _​_monies were Under Secretary of Jus- _​_tice, Carlos Oreja Elosequi; the Gov- _​_ernor of Barcelona, Antonio Ibahez _​_Fraire; the Provincial Delegate of the _​_Ministry of Information, Manuel _​_Camacho; Court of Appeals Justice, _​_the Marques de Castellflorite; the _​_President of the Catalan Audientia, _​_Elipidio Luzano Esolina; the Consul _​_General of the United States in _​_Barcelona, John W. Ford; the Direc- _​_tor of the Institute of North Ameri- _​_can Studies, William Flauenselder; _​_the Alcalde of Vich, Antonio Bach _​_Roura and others. _​


Full text of "California Historical Society quarterly"










Josep Sadoc Alemany i Conill - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org





Aquí podemos ver en la plaza de Vic cómo se recibía al Caudillo.







La misma plaza de la que ahora se han adueñado los lazistas.


----------



## Debunker (3 Nov 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Subido hace una hora. Todavía no lo he escuchado, pero ese título no me agrada especialmente.




jajajajjajjajjajaajaaaa, qué chorpresa! , lo que menos esperaba yo, ni más ni menos que el avispero de OM, el centro , epicentro histórico desde la IIGM , y más atrás , desde toda la historia occidental, ya antes del Imperio Romano durante y después, del devenir del mundo, donde Israel o los judíos han estado omnipresentes y dirigiendo entre bambalinas la historia.

, servicios de inteligencia que implican al CNI español, Mosad, CIA, Iran , Libano y seguro que los servicios de inteligencia ruso y si me apuráis los chinos, no hay zona más conflictiva y de intereses internacionales en el planeta, por el petróleo y la guerra entre el islam e Israel -Occidente. Casi ná.

Y qué va hacer Santi en El Líbano? ? Ni más ni menos que reunirse con una organización calificada de terrorista por todo el mundo occidental, ¿para qué? me imagino que para conseguir más información que debe ser importante para hacer semejante movimiento, también no deja de sorprenderme que en El Líbano tengan o hayan tenido una organización "falangista".

Si a El Líbano llegó el falangismo, me imagino que habrá llegado a todos los países del bloque occidental y más .

Bueno pues eso son de donde provienen los papeles de la clínica Morín.

No se, a mi estos movimientos me dan ya yu-yu, una cosa es denunciar a Mena y su equipo a pesar de sus más de 2.000 asesinatos y otra muy distinta es echarle un pulso al sistema mundial y su poderío, es mucho más que Goliat contra David, es como un gigante contra una mosca del vino.

Espero que Santi esté bien asesorado.


----------



## Debunker (3 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Aquí podemos ver en la plaza de Vic cómo se recibía al Caudillo.




Barcelona era Franco, se titula este vídeo, pierde el sonido 2-3 minutos, al menos a mí, pero después se ve y oye bien, recoge las visitas de Franco a Barcelona, ni en sus mejores sueños ha tenido un político o jefe de estado, un recibimiento como Franco, ni ERC, ningún separatistas, PSOE , PP , ni nadie.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Nov 2021)

Pues acabaron apareciendo implicados en el ER quienes estaban faltando por aparecer: los Borbones. Hoy a la noche directo con toda la información, que, según adelanta Sati, será la bomba. No os lo perdáis.


----------



## Debunker (3 Nov 2021)

Ya lo sabemos pero refresca la memoria, no se le acusa de crímenes, se le acusa de su enorme fortuna oculta, consecuencia de sus crímenes, 

*"Los abundantes indicios de los supuestos manejos del ex forense Arimany que se han dado a conocer a través de las redes sociales, en la forma de denuncias públicas que establece la Directiva UE 2019/1937, han provocado que la asociación contra la corrupción presidida por el juez Presencia reaccione llevando el asunto ante los juzgados, con el ruego de que lo investiguen a fondo.*

La *Agencia Tributaria*, conocida popularmente como “Hacienda”, ha recibo denuncias que piden se investigue el inmenso patrimonio de* Arimany Manso*. En ellas se afirma que lo tiene repartido por diversas partes del planeta, sea a nombre de la sociedad *DERMATOVIC*, en la que participa su esposa *Maria Antonia González Enseñat*, o bien escondiéndose tras supuesta falsa documentación.

*José Arimany Manso* es actualmente primer teniente de alcalde del ayuntamiento de la localidad barcelonesa de Vic, así como ex director del “Instituto de Medicina Legal de Catalunya”. Es decir, era forense jefe de Cataluña.


Esas denuncias ante las autoridades fiscales españolas mencionan depósitos no declarados a Hacienda ni al Banco de España que *DERMATOVIC* poseería en el *Banking Circle* de Luxemburgo o los que *Arimany Manso* y su esposa tendrían en la *Union Bancaire Privée* del mismo Luxemburgo.

Asimismo, la denuncia ante la Agencia Tributaria señala que el antiguo forense decidió llamarse también *Carlos Gómez Calleja*, residente en Navarra. Con más cuento que Calleja, el ex forense* Arimany *abriría dos cuentas bancarias en abril de 2007 en la oficina principal de entidad *Finter Bank* de la financiera ciudad suiza de Zurich.

Se detallan además numerosas fincas a nombre de la sociedad* WARREN LPC Inc.*, registrada en Panamá, de la que *Arimany Manso* sería poseedor del 50% y su esposa *González Enseñat* del otro 50%. Se constituye en noviembre de 2015. Desde entonces mantiene como representante y apoderado a *Francisco Horts León*, ciudadano de Tampico (México), el mismo que figura en todas las transacciones como apoderado de la administradora de *WARREN LPC Inc.*, *Maria Antonia González Enseñat*. Las fincas que figuran a nombre de esta sociedad se repartirían por las ciudades tejanas de Dallas y Houston, además habría otras cuantas en Filadelfia.

Por otro lado, resulta chocante el peculiar pluriempleo de *Arimany*, que le permite percibir diversos y excelentes ingresos, como por ejemplo en calidad de asesor en “*Mémora Serveis Funeraris de Bcn*” o de la “*Societé Hospitaliere Assurances Mutuelles*” domiciliada en Lyonn, Francia."









ACODAP lleva al juzgado por evasión de capitales al forense apodado “el Mengele” - El Diestro


ACODAP lleva al juzgado por evasión de capitales al forense apodado “el Mengele”




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Debunker (3 Nov 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Pues acabaron apareciendo implicados en el ER quienes estaban faltando por aparecer: los Borbones. Hoy a la noche directo con toda la información, que, según adelanta Sati, será la bomba. No os lo perdáis.




Ninguna sorpresa, es de cajón , si buscaban los trapos sucios de todo kiski con cierto poder para chantagearlos,, el Rey el primero, es más conociendo el talón de Aquiles del Rey con las "señoras" le pondrían putitas al alcance un día sí y otro también y eso cuesta pasta. Le sobornarían a cada momento y lo tendrían bien cogido por los huevos como se está demostrando, eso sí de la corrupción del emérito todas las cadenas de TV con especiales denunciándolo y haciéndolo lo más gordo posible, de Mena un super criminal que se ha llevado más pasta gansa que nadie y de todos los ghdp de la cúpula y no cúpula del PSOE, ni media palabra en todos esos medios. Es la gran diferencia.


----------



## Peritta (3 Nov 2021)

On line ahora mismo:



______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (4 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> On line ahora mismo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







javvi dijo:


> *LOS PAPELES DE MANGLANO: LA ZARZUELA PAGÓ A ETA EL RESCATE DE DIEGO PRADO Y COLÓN DE CARVAJAL. EL HERMANO DEL SECRETARIO PA TO DEL EMÉRITO.*
> 
> Los Prado y Colón de Carvajal son descendientes, como su nombre indica, del que pisara una isla del archipiélago de las Bahamas hace quinientos veintinueve años y dos días. Manuel Prado y Colón de Carvajal fue una especie de secretario del Rey durante más de veinte años. Se metió en todos los charcos posibles en los que se metía su Jefe, que no eran pocos. Hasta ingresó en prisión el 26 de abril de 2004, quince días antes del 11 de marzo de 2004. La condena de dos años se redujo a dos meses por motivos humanitarios (todos somos humanos, pero unos son más humanos que otros). El motivo fue el de su implicación en el caso *Wardbase*: el grupo *K.I.O;* *Javier de la Rosa*, repartidor oficial del Reino, etc.
> 
> ...




Javier de la Rosa juega a todas las bandas posibles.



http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/03/doc-01.pdf



*El asesor de De la Rosa relató en el Cesid cómo pagaron 200 millones de dólares a partidos y sindicatos*


_Manglanó anotó los nombres de los intermediarios que le dio Folchi: Rato, Matutes, Solchaga, *Sarasola,* Feo y Pujol_​_Los aludidos lo niegan rotundamente:«Me suena a cuento chino»_​​
_El 16 de enero de 1995 *Emilio Alonso Manglano *vuelve a actuar como un espía. Recibe en la sede del CESID a *Juan José Folchi, abogado y asesor fiscal del financiero Javier de la Rosa*, a quien Manolo Prado y Colón de Carvajal, administrador de las cuentas del Rey, ha convencido para que le cuente a Manglano qué pasó con 300 millones de dólares provenientes del emirato de Kuwait a través del fondo de inversión KIO._​​_*Kuwait habría pagado en 1990 esa cantidad a España para contar con su apoyo en la guerra del Golfo*. De la Rosa, como gestor del grupo KIO en España, según la información que maneja Manglano, lo repartió entre partidos, sindicatos e instituciones._​








El asesor de De la Rosa relató en el Cesid cómo pagaron 200 millones de dólares a partidos y sindicatos


«Me encargaron crear una estructura que permitiera canalizar los pagos a unas determinadas cuentas»



www.abc.es


----------



## Uritorco (4 Nov 2021)

El último vídeo de hoy.


----------



## javvi (5 Nov 2021)

*CASO 512. ANTONIO DE UDAETA PARÍS. EL RETO ES MEJORAR UNA SONRISA HACIENDO INVISIBLE NUESTRO TRABAJO. EL CONDADO DEL VALLE DE CANET.*


Acuerdo familiar. Le fallecen el 12 de marzo de 2006. Encargo del hijo, cuyo nombre estaría mal escrito en la relación de los 800. No es Antonio de Udaeta Valiente, si no Antonio de Udaeta Valentín.

Antonio de Udaeta París era odontólogo, fundó su propia clínica en 1934: la clínica dental de Udaeta. Era socio fundador de la Sociedad Catalana de Odontoestomatología.

Viudo de Montsterrat Valentín Cabestany, se casó en segundas nupcias con Ramona Sampere Pla.

Aunque el hijo Antonio de Udaeta Valentín se había hecho cargo de la clínica de su padre desde 1963, algún desacuerdo debió haber para tomar la decisión que tomó en 2006. Quizá una compasiva decisión. Habiendo nacido el 10 de septiembre de 1907, no pudieron esperar a que cumpliese el siglo. En la esquela hasta sus biznietos ruegan por su alma.






Hemeroteca - La Vanguardia - Home







hemeroteca.lavanguardia.com





Antonio de Udaeta Valentín falleció el 16 de mayo de 2016.









ANTONIO DE UDAETA VALENTÍN : Fallecimiento


Antonio de Udaeta Valentín "Totón" Ha fallecido cristianamente, en Sant Cugat, el día 16 de mayo del 2016. Su esposa, María Nieves; sus hijos, Antonio y Marta, Alexia y Fabrizio, Ariadna y David, Aurea y Joâo; sus nietos, Alex, Bruno, Andrea, Blanca y Eva; sus hermanos y demás familia lo...




enmemoria.lavanguardia.com





En la actualidad está al cargo de la clínica el hijo: Antonio de Udaeta Climent, el tercero de esta saga de odontólogos.



https://www.clinicadentaldeudaeta.com/entrevista-La-Vanguardia-nov-2012.pdf





Hay un blog muy interesante titulado_ Acotaciones de un escribiente. _En uno de sus artículos se recoge la crónica de la boda de la hermana de Antonio de Udaeta París: María Victoria. Boda que se celebró en 1944.

_“En la parroquial iglesia de Nuestra Señora del Pilar se ha celebrado la boda de la señorita María Victoria de Udaeta París, hija de doña Mercedes París, viuda de Udaeta, con don *Ramón de Capmany y de Montaner,* único hijo de los *condes del Valle de Canet. *_​​_Acompañaron a los novios al altar la madre del novio y el hermano de la novia, don Raimundo, comandante de Caballería._​​_Como testigos firmaron, por parte de la desposada, su hermano don Antonio, su primo don Celestino París Maynés, don *José Suñol Garriga* y don Pedro Mir Martorell, y por parte del contrayente, su primo don Antonio Juliá de Capmany, el doctor don Carlos Bofill Urpi y don José Puig._​​_La ceremonia se celebró en la intimidad, y los recién casados salieron de viaje para Portugal_”.​​En realidad, el protagonista del artículo es* Josep Suñol i Garriga*. Extraño caso, puesto que muere nada más empezar la Guerra Civil, en el frente de Guadarrama, y resucita en 1944 para asistir a la boda de Mª Victoria de Udaeta y Ramón de Campany.

Josep Suñol pertenecía a ERC, y era el presidente del Fútbol Club Barcelona y del Real Automóvil Club de Cataluña (RACC). En las elecciones de febrero del 36 fue elegido diputado. Estaba en Madrid en el momento del alzamiento, y teóricamente se dirigía a el Alto del León, en la Sierra de Guadarrama, donde estaba el frente, para llevar 50.000 pts a los combatientes del Frente Popular. Allí le detienen los nacionales y le fusilan, supuestamente, el 6 de agosto de 1936. Años después resucita para asistir como testigo a la boda citada.









Josep Suñol - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





En el artículo se explica todo esto, el caso es que gracias a esta investigación tenemos una información muy valiosa de la familia Udaeta. En el día de la boda de ya habían fallecido su padre Enrique de Udaeta y Cárdenas, coronel de caballería, y de los ocho hermanos que eran habían fallecido durante la Guerra Civil, al menos, tres: Francisco y Enrique fusilados por los milicianos, y Augusta por los bombardeos de Barcelona.

Entre los hermanos presentes estaban Raimundo, comandante de caballería, testigo de la boda, Enrique: el odontólogo eliminado por la banda de Mena y José Luis, que sería el que más fama alcanzaría: bailarín, coreógrafo y un virtuoso de las castañuelas. Bailó y tocó las castañuelas por los escenarios de todo el mundo. Fallece el 15 de septiembre de 2009.









Fallece José de Udaeta, el rey de las castañuelas


El bailarín y coreógrafo, de 90 años, fue un referente del baile español




www.elperiodico.com















SUÑOL GARRIGA: TESTIGO FANTASMA DE UNA BODA EN 1944 (5)


A Francisco Etxeberría Gabilondo y a Luis Avial Bell, por desenterrar la verdad José Suñol Garriga, diputado de ERC y presidente dimisiona...




pcorralcorral.blogspot.com












AQUELLA GENTE DEL "VILLAVICIOSA" (88) ENRIQUE DE UDAETA CÁRDENAS


Semblanzas militares




lancerosvillaviciosa.blogspot.com





Volviendo a la boda, el novio era Ramón de Capmany y Montaner, hijo único de los condes del Valle Canet. Su madre era Julia de Montaner y Malattó, II Condesa del Valle de Canet, y el padre Ricardo de Capmany y Roura, quien era hijo de Jacinto de Capmany y de Francesca Roura, cuya hermana estaba casada con Luis Domenech y Montaner, uno de los arquitectos del modernismo catalán, colaborador de Gaudí, y que diseñó la tumba de claras connotaciones masónicas de Josep Mª Valls y Vicens, abuelo de Xavier Valls Subirá (caso 525 de la relación de los 800 asesinatos de la banda de Mena) y bisabuelo de Manuel Valls Galfetti, ex Primer Ministro de Francia y concejal de Barcelona hasta el agosto pasado.



javvi dijo:


> *EL CASO 525 JAVIER VALLS SUBIRÁ PODRÍA SER EL PADRE DEL MANUEL VALLS: EL EX PRIMER MINISTRO DE FRANCIA Y AHORA CONCEJAL DE BARCELONA.*
> 
> Si catalanizamos el nombre, tenemos* Xavier Valls Subirá. *De las notas sabemos que está persona le está tocando los cojones al amigo de Mena: el abogado Juan Prats. Información muy vaga.
> Más concreto es el dato de que la misa/funeral se celebró en el tanatorio de Las Corts el 17 de septiembre del 2006. Se supone que la misa funeral es el día posterior al del fallecimiento. Por tanto, falleció el 16 de septiembre del 2006.
> ...





javvi dijo:


> *LA FAMILIA VALLS. CASO 525.*
> 
> Ya tenemos las cartas sobre la mesa: ¿qué es más probable, que dos personas con el mismo nombre y apellidos se mueran el mismo día en Cataluña o que el caso 525 sea el del padre del ex Primer Ministro de Francia y ahora concejal de Barcelona?
> 
> ...



El título del condado del Valle de Canet, pasó de la madre del novio al hijo de éste Ramón de Capmany y Udieta, cedido en 1966, y de éste a su hijo: el actual IV Conde del Vallle de Canet: Ramón de Campany y Aubiña. Cedido en 2017. Al no pagar el hijo el impuesto correspondiente, el título volvió al padre en 2016 y después de pagarlos, pasó por fin a hijo en 2017.






BOE.es - BOE-A-2017-5667 Orden JUS/450/2017, de 8 de mayo, por la que se manda expedir, sin perjuicio de tercero de mejor derecho, Real Carta de Sucesión en el título de Conde del Valle de Canet a favor de don Ramón de Capmany y Aubiñá.







www.boe.es









» TÍTULOS NOBILIARIOS EN EL BOLETÍN OFICIAL DEL ESTADO


Títulos nobiliarios españoles, Fundación cultural nobleza, Grandes de España, Título nobiliario, nobleza española, nobleza en España, título de nobleza, Conde, Duque, Marqués, Barón, Vizconde




www.diputaciondelagrandezaytitulosdelreino.es












Condado del Valle de Canet - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





El motivo de que el hijo de Antonio Udaeta París recurriese a la banda de Mena para liquidar a su padre lo desconocemos. Pudo ser arsénico por compasión poco antes de cumplir la centuria, pudo ser un tema de prisas por pillar herencia. Donde hay sangre azul por medio suelen ocurrir estas cosas. Eso lo hemos aprendido bien con el Expediente Royuela.
​


----------



## Bimmer (5 Nov 2021)

Una de las razones por las que el ER no va a ir a ningún lado es porque la masa, el populacho, es chusma, o por lo menos abunda la chusma, la escoria, los estúpidos, individuos muy prescindibles.


Los ojos como platos tengo tras leer las respuestas de estos hilos : 






Sociedad: - Las Rozas. Chavales de fiesta en un chalet hacen un simpa a un pizzero, pero éste vuelve con sus amigos y...


Les meten una paliza de no te menees. Uno de los chicos ha quedado grave y con secuelas irreversibles. https://www.madridactual.es/7797642-la-pelea-de-la-urbanizacion-el-golf-las-rozas-fue-una-venganza-de-un-repartidor-de-pizzas-por-hacerle-un-sinpa Según ha podido saber MADRID ACTUAL de...




www.burbuja.info











La pelea de la urbanización El Golf Las Rozas fue una venganza de un repartidor de pizzas por hacerle un “sinpa”


Según esas mismas fuentes, uno de los repartidores de la cadena, que responde a las iniciales A.C., fue al citado domicilio a realizar la entrega de un pedido solicitado por las personas que estaban en una fiesta en la casa. Al parecer, los...




www.meneame.net






Ponte a hablarles del ER a semejantes escorias y borregos, si tienen ese cacao mental con un crimen tan evidente, imaginaros con el ER.


Lo mejor que podemos hacer es olvidarnos del ER mientras dure el R78


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (5 Nov 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Una de las razones por las que el ER no va a ir a ningún lado es porque la masa, el populacho, es chusma, o por lo menos abunda la chusma, la escoria, los estúpidos, individuos muy prescindibles.
> 
> 
> Los ojos como platos tengo tras leer las respuestas de estos hilos :
> ...



A ver, la paliza no es por robar el valor de unas pizzas, es por burlarse de un tipo con amigos dispuestos a repartir hostias.
Creo que la próxima vez aprenderán a no burlarse de la gente, por si acaso encuentran la horma de su zapato.

Esto es como cuando antiguamente un forastero iba a un pueblo a pasarse de listo.
Pues por algo no había que hacerlo.


----------



## Pura Sangre (5 Nov 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> A ver, la paliza no es por robar el valor de unas pizzas, es por burlarse de un tipo con amigos dispuestos a repartir hostias.
> Creo que la próxima vez aprenderán a no burlarse de la gente, por si acaso encuentran la horma de su zapato.
> 
> Esto es como cuando antiguamente un forastero iba a un pueblo a pasarse de listo.
> Pues por algo no había que hacerlo.




hilo incorrecto? o estás hablando en clave sobre orgias pederastas y ajustes de cuentas?


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (6 Nov 2021)

Pura Sangre dijo:


> hilo incorrecto? o estás hablando en clave sobre orgias pederastas y ajustes de cuentas?



Muchacho estoy citando a alguien, lee mejor.


----------



## Peritta (6 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *CASO 512. ANTONIO DE UDAETA PARÍS. EL RETO ES MEJORAR UNA SONRISA HACIENDO INVISIBLE NUESTRO TRABAJO. EL CONDADO DEL VALLE DE CANET.*
> 
> Acuerdo familiar. Le fallecen el 12 de marzo de 2006. Encargo del hijo, cuyo nombre estaría mal escrito en la relación de los 800. No es Antonio de Udaeta Valiente, si no Antonio de Udaeta Valentín....
> 
> ...



A mí también me rechinan estos asesinatos "por compasión". Se me hace raro que alguien mate a su padre -a base de sicarios- por muy perdida que tenga la cabeza por la demencia senil o por el Alhzeimer y no pueda uno mantener ni una triste conversación con él.

Anoche soñé, bendita ilusión, que mi padre aún vivía y podía ir a preguntarle yo.

Y si es por dolores el primer tipo era dentista y por analgésicos e inhibidores del dolor no iba a ser. Además los de paliativos, sin necesidad de leyes de eutanasia y otras oficialidades administrativas (los abogados diciéndole a los médicos lo que tienen que hacer), le daban pasaporte al abuelo con algún opiáceo de dulces sueños.

Habría que averiguar si don Udaeta muere en casa o en el hospital, y si estaba en plenas condiciones mentales como para desheredar a alguno de sus hijos.

En esa familia, como en la mayoría, hay fachas y rojos, bueno, rojos no o no sé, independentistas y masones sí. Pero el abuelo había sido coronel de caballería y el "fusilao que no lo era tanto" se pasó al bando franquista.

Total que habría que conocer en más profundidad los entresijos de esa familia para poder decir si fué un crimen "por compasión", por dinero y poder dentro de la familia. 
Pero el contratar sicarios en lugar de hacerlo él da mu mala espina.

Bueno, lo que da mu mala espina de verdad es que los sicarios pertenezcan a la oficialidad administrativa.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Pura Sangre (6 Nov 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Muchacho estoy citando a alguien, lee mejor.




pues si estás citando a alguien es que lo tengo en el ignore. Piensa un poco... y verás que tú también deberías hacerlo.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Nov 2021)

Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> A ver, la paliza no es por robar el valor de unas pizzas, es por burlarse de un tipo con amigos dispuestos a repartir hostias.
> Creo que la próxima vez aprenderán a no burlarse de la gente, por si acaso encuentran la horma de su zapato.
> 
> Esto es como cuando antiguamente un forastero iba a un pueblo a pasarse de listo.
> Pues por algo no había que hacerlo.




Y yo creo que el padre forrado de dinero, después de ver a su hijo en estado vegetal y por semejante parida, va a pagar a un fiscal corrupto para... el resto lo conocemos todos gracias al ER.


No sois conscientes con lo que hacéis justificando esa canallada, es normalizar crímenes e injusticias, lo mismo que hace Mena y los de su palo, es lo más contrario que existe a la civilización.


Si el simio ese no le hubiera chafado la cabeza con una pala al niño de 17 años, no habría ahora unos padres millonetis dispuestos a pagar dinero a un fiscal corrupto para que el simio y sus colegas chimpancés pasen a mejor vida.


Sigo sorprendido con los comentarios de ese hilo, me dicen que son hombres de Ruiz y me lo creo.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> A mí también me rechinan estos asesinatos "por compasión". Se me hace raro que alguien mate a su padre -a base de sicarios- por muy perdida que tenga la cabeza por la demencia senil o por el Alhzeimer y no pueda uno mantener ni una triste conversación con él.
> 
> Anoche soñé, bendita ilusión, que mi padre aún vivía y podía ir a preguntarle yo.
> 
> ...



Cierto.

Hay bastantes cosas que rechinan a estas alturas, por ejemplo que ni un solo familiar de las víctimas mencionadas en el ER se ha prestado a colaborar con los Royuela.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Nov 2021)

¿Es Ruiz el del vídeo? Es clavado al de la foto del facebook de Ruiz  :



Minutos 1:29 , 2:47 y 3:48


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *PILAR PRIMO DE RIVERA, ERNESTO GIMÉNEZ CABALLERO, FRAU GOEBBELS, Y ADOLFO HITLER*
> 
> Esto es de un subhilo del que se habló hace unas páginas. Estoy leyendo _Últimas conversaciones con Pilar Primo _(Ed. Caballo de Troya). La transcripción de una larga entrevista en varios días, que un historiador de izquierdas: Antonio Prometeo Moya, le hace a Pilar Primo de Rivera en 1990.
> 
> ...




Anda, me puse ese libro en mi lector el otro dia junto a uno de Giron de Velasco " si la memoria no me falla".

Los leere en breve.


----------



## javvi (7 Nov 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 829144
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se parece, puede ser. ¿no hay más fotos del G.C. de Facebook? ¿alguna de perfil? Hasta donde puedo leer dice que tiene 11 amigos ¿hay alguna información de esos amigos? 

Otra relación de un Rafael García Ruíz con la Guardia Civil que tenemos es el de un cabo admitido en el 43º Tercio de Tarragona en 1985. Su DNI es 24.118.369 



http://www.bibliotecavirtualdefensa.es/BVMDefensa/i18n/catalogo_imagenes/imagen.cmd?path=66469&posicion=1&registrardownload=1



No se encuentran más referencias de este R.G.R con ese DNI.

En la página de la G.C. veo que en las listas de aspirantes admitidos y ascensos sólo aparece el D.N.I. Supongo que por motivos de seguridad. Si ese cabo R.G.R con ese DNI hubiese ascendido a sargento tendría que aparecer en alguna lista. Nada. 

Esto del D.N.I de R.G.R me lleva a pensar que no tenemos ni el suyo, ni el de ningún otro de la banda. ¿o sí? No lo veo en los documentos de las cuentas bancarías. Ni DNI ni pasaporte. ¿será porque es un delito y por ahí les podrían demandar y neutralizar las denuncias?


----------



## javvi (7 Nov 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Anda, me puse ese libro en mi lector el otro dia junto a uno de Giron de Velasco " si la memoria no me falla".
> 
> Los leere en breve.



El de Pilar Primo de Rivera es muy ameno. Hasta el entrevistador, que es de izquierdas, mantiene una dignidad que me parece impensable hoy en día. La entrevista es de 1990, y creo recordar que el entrevistador tenía treinta años.


----------



## javvi (7 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Habría que averiguar si don Udaeta muere en casa o en el hospital, y si estaba en plenas condiciones mentales como para desheredar a alguno de sus hijos.



Según el Registro Civil fallece en su propio domicilio.


----------



## El Patriarcado (7 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Si dice que escribe 12 horas al día, o más, 365 días al año, 366 los bisiestos, ¿para eso necesita pasarse todos los años una temporada en el Sudeste Asiático? ¿para tirarse todo el día escribiendo no se puede quedar en su casa de Soria? ¿qué se le ha perdido en Vietnam, Tailandia o Laos? ¿algo que no es que no pueda hacer aquí, pero que le resultaría mucho más complicado? ¿será que allí son mucho más permisivos con este tipo de cosas?
> 
> Y el Escota, sí, demasiado dopado para masón, quizá un grado bajo.



Dragón ha escrito abiertamente sobre sus experiencias con chortinas extremadamente pizpiretas en Japón. Es obvio lo que busca en esos países.


----------



## Bimmer (7 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Se parece, puede ser. ¿no hay más fotos del G.C. de Facebook? ¿alguna de perfil? Hasta donde puedo leer dice que tiene 11 amigos ¿hay alguna información de esos amigos?
> 
> Otra relación de un Rafael García Ruíz con la Guardia Civil que tenemos es el de un cabo admitido en el 43º Tercio de Tarragona en 1985. Su DNI es 24.118.369
> 
> ...



Alguien que sepa sobre diseño de imagen puede modificar la calidad de la imagen de la foto de Ruiz y se vería mejor el parecido con el del vídeo, para mi que son el mismo.

Los 11 amigos son estos :


Gabriel Pelegrina Diaz

Añadir


Manuel Manzano
Adra
Añadir


Jose Antonio Peña Valdearenas
La Mojonera
Añadir


Encarna Martin



Jose A Vela
Trabaja en vida de jubilado
Añadir


----------



## Bimmer (7 Nov 2021)

Elisa Castillo
Lloret de Mar
Añadir




Miguel Barnés Sabio
Trabaja en DirectorioRural
Añadir



Joan Mingorance Pérez
Universidad Complutense de Madrid
Añadir



Manuel Ibáñez Moreno
Escuela Pública (Mecina Bombarón)



Miguel Pelegrina Pérez
Universidad de Granada
Añadir


----------



## Bimmer (7 Nov 2021)

Y el último : 



Jose Antonio Pelegrina
Lloret de Mar


----------



## Bimmer (7 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Se parece, puede ser. ¿no hay más fotos del G.C. de Facebook? ¿alguna de perfil? Hasta donde puedo leer dice que tiene 11 amigos ¿hay alguna información de esos amigos?
> 
> Otra relación de un Rafael García Ruíz con la Guardia Civil que tenemos es el de un cabo admitido en el 43º Tercio de Tarragona en 1985. Su DNI es 24.118.369
> 
> ...



Como puedes ver, varios son de la misma familia, una tal Pelegrina, luego hay otro que se apellida Peña, igual tiene parentesco con Peña el socio de Ruiz.


----------



## Liberal templado (7 Nov 2021)

Mis dudas y mis certezas sobre el ER tienden a igualarse con el tiempo. No puedo dejar de creer que esta ingente cantidad de documentos se los invente alguien, pero cada vez que bajo al detalle, la duda me corroe. También influyen comentarios como los de @Peritta sobre que exista un solo, casi, interlocutor, el sargento Ruiz.

La última cosa rara. En el vídeo  aparecen de nuevo algunas propiedades que, creo, @javvi había investigado en comentarios a vídeos anteriores.

Se me ha ocurrido mirar en Maps algunas direcciones y, joder, en muchas pasan cosas raras. O no existen, o no aparece el número en la casa, o es un terreno abandonado, ... Si es que siempre hay elementos extraños, a no ser que yo sea un zopenco digital y no sepa interpretar el Maps, pero vaya, sé buscar mi casa y la de mi cuñao. Aunque una gran incógnita me ha asaltado navegando por Dallas, Houston, Philadelphia, ... ¿Las calles americanas no empiezan en el 1 como en España? No lo entiendo pero empiezan por el 6.000 y acaban en el 10.000, por el 8.000 y terminan en 9.000, ... Están locos estos romanos.

Os invito a pegarle un vistazo al azar a algunas direcciones. Pongo aquí unas cuantas de las extrañas.

2438 Jutland Rd, Houston,Texas No existe el número








Google Maps


Busca negocios locales, consulta mapas y consigue información sobre rutas en Google Maps.




www.google.es





384 W Seybert St, Filadelfia, Pensilvania, EE. UU. Calle rarita. Número no existe.








W Seybert St · Filadelfia, Pensilvania 19121, EE. UU.


Filadelfia, Pensilvania 19121, EE. UU.




www.google.es





1116 Abbott Dr, Irving, Dallas, Texas, EE. UU. Número no existe





1116 Abbott Dr · 1116 Abbott Dr, Irving, TX 75060, EE. UU.


1116 Abbott Dr, Irving, TX 75060, EE. UU.




www.google.es





Y así varias. No sé qué pensar.


----------



## Uritorco (7 Nov 2021)

Lo han subido hace un momento.


----------



## javvi (8 Nov 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Se me ha ocurrido mirar en Maps algunas direcciones y, joder, en muchas pasan cosas raras. O no existen, o no aparece el número en la casa, o es un terreno abandonado, ... Si es que siempre hay elementos extraños, a no ser que yo sea un zopenco digital y no sepa interpretar el Maps, pero vaya, sé buscar mi casa y la de mi cuñao. Aunque una gran incógnita me ha asaltado navegando por Dallas, Houston, Philadelphia, ... ¿Las calles americanas no empiezan en el 1 como en España? No lo entiendo pero empiezan por el 6.000 y acaban en el 10.000, por el 8.000 y terminan en 9.000, ... Están locos estos romanos.



Si es así, ya somo dos los zopencos. Yo lo interpreté como que el callejero useño es caótico, o sigue una lógica que se me escapa totalmente. No hay más que darse una vuelta por los barrios donde Mena compra fincas. Es evidente, las calles americanas no empiezan por el uno, ni siguen la serie de los números naturales. 

En algún foro he visto una explicación: te meten en el número el código postal y otras cosas.






La primera vez: Como leo una direccion en USA | Spaniards.es, la Comunidad de Españoles en el Mundo


Me acaban de dar una direccion de estados unidos concretamente de miami pero no se como se lee. alguien me puede hechar una mano? es algo de este estilo: 1xxx SW 1xx Court #1xx Miami, Florida 33xxx Una ayuda para entender que significa cada apartado porque me estoy volviendo loco con el google...




www.spaniards.es


----------



## javvi (8 Nov 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Como puedes ver, varios son de la misma familia, una tal Pelegrina, luego hay otro que se apellida Peña, igual tiene parentesco con Peña el socio de Ruiz.



No veo nada que nos pudiese dar una pista. Estamos en las mismas, al menos yo. Que me corrijan si me equivoco: no tenemos ningún documento oficial de un sargento de la Guardia Civil que se llame Rafael García Ruíz. A no ser que consideremos las denuncias de Royuela y Mtz Grasa, denuncias que reciben la callada como respuesta. 

Lo único oficial que yo he encontrado es un Rafael García Ruíz, que en 1985 consigue la plaza de cabo primero del 43 tercio de Tarragona de la Guardia Civil. Éste podría cuadrar. Pero no hay más noticias de este R.G.C. Ni por el nombre ni por el D.N.I. En los últimos años veo que en las oposiciones, ascensos, etc no consta el nombre en las listas, sólo el D.N.I. 

Luego tenemos el G.C. de Facebook. Por los galones no coincide con un sargento. Se parece al masón de vídeo, pero no me atrevo a asegurarlo del todo. La foto de Facebook no es suficiente. Sus amigos tampoco ayudan, no dan ninguna clave que podamos conectarlo con el ER. 

Ruices y Peñas hay demasiados por el Mundo, encontrar estos dos apellidos juntos es muy fácil. 

En el Facebook de la AIGC, Asociación Independiente de la Guardia Civil, alguien que se hace llamar Santiago de España ¿será el Santiago que conocemos? escribe sobre el ER. Nadie le hace caso. 









AIGC - Asociación Independiente de Guardias Civiles


AIGC - Asociación Independiente de Guardias Civiles, Zaragoza. 27 205 Me gusta · 21 personas están hablando de esto · 12 personas han estado aquí. Información sobre la guardia civil, nuestra...




es-es.facebook.com


----------



## Debunker (8 Nov 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Mis dudas y mis certezas sobre el ER tienden a igualarse con el tiempo. No puedo dejar de creer que esta ingente cantidad de documentos se los invente alguien, pero cada vez que bajo al detalle, la duda me corroe. También influyen comentarios como los de @Peritta sobre que exista un solo, casi, interlocutor, el sargento Ruiz.
> 
> La última cosa rara. En el vídeo  aparecen de nuevo algunas propiedades que, creo, @javvi había investigado en comentarios a vídeos anteriores.
> 
> ...




Solo he pinchado en la última que expones porque para muestra un botón, la calle existe y el número también, es una calle residencial de chalets independientes, se puede comprar un chalet en ruinas, un edificio en ruinas (en otro tipo de urbanizaciones) o simple y llanamente una parcela donde la edificación que existía desapareció o incluso nunca se construyó, el valor de ese tipo de propiedades va ligado a la calificación del suelo , es decir que se puede construir en esa parcela o terreno. No es lo mismo 1.000 ó 10.000 m2 donde no puedes construir nada a los mismo metros donde puedes construir una, dos o tres viviendas, a más viviendas que puedas construir + lugar donde esté ubicada la parcela , más o menos dinero cuesta, un trozo de terreno en la gran vía de Madrid, donde puedas construir 30 alturas, cuesta una fortuna , el mismo trozo de terreno en las afueras de Toledo , no vale una mierda, pero sí valdrá, como mínimo 60.000 € si puedes construir un chalet de 150 m2


----------



## Bimmer (8 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> No veo nada que nos pudiese dar una pista. Estamos en las mismas, al menos yo. Que me corrijan si me equivoco: no tenemos ningún documento oficial de un sargento de la Guardia Civil que se llame Rafael García Ruíz. A no ser que consideremos las denuncias de Royuela y Mtz Grasa, denuncias que reciben la callada como respuesta.
> 
> Lo único oficial que yo he encontrado es un Rafael García Ruíz, que en 1985 consigue la plaza de cabo primero del 43 tercio de Tarragona de la Guardia Civil. Éste podría cuadrar. Pero no hay más noticias de este R.G.C. Ni por el nombre ni por el D.N.I. En los últimos años veo que en las oposiciones, ascensos, etc no consta el nombre en las listas, sólo el D.N.I.
> 
> ...




No hay nada oficial pero sí había unos documentos que relacionaban a Ruiz y a su mujer con unas cuentas de banco. ¿Puede ser?


Pasa usted por alto varios detalles, es cierto que habrá gente en España que se llame Rafael García Ruiz, pero en la guardia civil ya habrá menos, se podrán contar con los dedos de una mano, a esto sumarle que el del Facebook nació en Andalucia, la cuna del PSOE, y que vive en Gerona, en Cataluña, epicentro del ER.

También hay que tener en cuenta que el de esa foto de facebook encaja por edad en el Ruiz del ER, ponle que se lleve 15 años con Mena, cuando este le daba por mandar asesinar y escribir las notas tendría entorno a los 60 años, si le sacaba aproximadamente 15 años a Ruiz, este tendría entorno a 45 años, la mejor edad para dirigir a gente en cualquier empresa, aunque sea de sicariato.

El Ruiz de la foto de facebook y el del vídeo coinciden en edad, que tengan entorno a 60 años, y Mena ahora tiene 85 años.


También añadirle que cuando pusieron su Facebook en el grupo de Royuela, borró su foto de perfil y no se pronunció al respecto, como si fuera lo más normal del mundo que te acusen de algo así y no denuncies el ER públicamente ni judicialmente, cuando es tu deber como agente de la autoridad, y si ya no lo eres pues tendrás contactos que sí lo sean y lo denuncien por tí, porque es tu deber como miembro de las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del Estado, para no incurrir en el delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos.

Y esto es muy importante, si eres inocente, ¿Por qué borras la foto?


Y a todo eso ahora hay que sumarle que en un vídeo de la reunión general de la masonería, aparece un tio que es calcado al Ruiz del facebook, pero igualito.


También hay que tener en cuenta que es curioso que seas GC, te llames igual que uno al que acusan de cometer más de 800 asesinatos, y muestres en Facebook una foto tuya y con el traje de guardia civil.


Dices que el Ruiz de ese documento de Tarragona es cabo, y los galones del traje de la foto no coinciden con el de sargento, pero este detalle comparado con todo lo anterior que menciono, no es decisivo.


----------



## Peritta (8 Nov 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 829144



¿Pero no nos dijo usté que no había hecho pantallazo y que como este Ruiz (no pongo aún la mano en el fuego por el expediente Royuela, menos aún la voy a poner a que éste sea el auténtico Ruiz) había quitado la foto a poco que lo comentáramos por aquí, y ya no teníamos su imagen?.
Ganas me dan de buscar la vanidosa y reprochona posta donde lo decía.

Vale, sí, mu bien. Tiene usté mi reconocimiento y tal y cual palmaditas en la espalda y medallas al mérito Pascual. Pero hasta que no nos deshagamos de la vanidad no vamos a conseguir nada. Además ésto es un foro anónimo coño. Catacúmbico jua, jua, jua.

A las catacumbas, a las catacumbas. El enemigo es la administración. Como para no esconderse.

En cualquier caso se agradecen las fotos de la reunión masónica ésa, si es que es el mismo tío. Ahí parce que tenga 50 años pero en la foto de la Facebook parece que tenga 70.

Usté me dispensará pero este loro no se va a posar en este palito por que soy mu mal fisonomista, y a poco que mi señora se cambie de peinado ya me parece que soy bígamo. Luego si pone las fotos de otro calvorota al que no conozco de nada (ni ganas), salvo por las fotos, no voy a poder decirle ni sí ni no, porque ese arte, como el de la caligrafía pericial, no lo domino.

¿Pueden hacer éso las aplicaciones de reconocimiento facial y decirnos si ambos personajes son la misma persona?.

En cualquier caso no dudo que los Royuela tendrán alguna foto del Ruiz y aunque no eche en saco roto sus pesquisas don @Bimmer, voy a esperarme a ver qué documentación trae don Santi del Libano.

Al fin y al cabo en Espain también tenemos sangre fenicia.








Liberal templado dijo:


> Mis dudas y mis certezas sobre el ER tienden a igualarse con el tiempo. No puedo dejar de creer que esta ingente cantidad de documentos se los invente alguien, pero cada vez que bajo al detalle, la duda me corroe. También influyen comentarios como los de @Peritta sobre que exista un solo, casi, interlocutor, el sargento Ruiz.
> 
> La última cosa rara. En el vídeo  aparecen de nuevo algunas propiedades que, creo, @javvi había investigado en comentarios a vídeos anteriores.
> 
> ...



Sí, Ruiz me recuerda al Chino (Mowgli para los estupas) del 11-M. Sale en todos los fregaos.
A ver si es que se ha muerto, o le han muerto-matado, como algunos se barruntaban hace un año y pico y Ruiz es ahora Ruiz II porque a esta gente no les gusta cambiar los nombres, aún a sabiendas de que se han equivocado con el segundo apellido o algo, como así nos mostraron en notas del principio.
Pero la letra de estas últimas notas sigue siendo la misma y sigue cortando palabras al final del renglón.

A ver si echo mirada a los .pdf que habrá subido don Santi y soy capaz de ver el deterioro físico que la edad hace en la caligrafía de las notas que escriben.


Lo de las propiedades a nombre de identidades falsas también me escama.
Sí, una identidad falsa es más discreta que un testaferro, fijo, ...hasta que a alguien le da por comprobar, claro, y entonces la cosa es inapelable y los del ayuntamiento, o quien sea el departamento administrativo que primero responda al _cui prodes_ ése y pueda heredar las propiedades, no dudará en hacerlo.

Luego no hay mas que avisar a los de los ayuntamientos gringos que esas propiedades tienen un dueño ficticio e inexistente producto del blanqueo del dinero de la delincuencia más abyecta que imaginarse pueda, para que éstos se las apropien y hagan que, al menos por allí, baje el precio de la vivienda.

Que se joda el Arimany y los de las identidades falsas. Que las vendan con prisas, que así

también bajará el precio de la vivienda por allí.




javvi dijo:


> No veo nada que nos pudiese dar una pista. Estamos en las mismas, al menos yo. Que me corrijan si me equivoco: no tenemos ningún documento oficial de un sargento de la Guardia Civil que se llame Rafael García Ruíz. A no ser que consideremos las denuncias de Royuela y Mtz Grasa, denuncias que reciben la callada como respuesta.
> 
> Lo único oficial que yo he encontrado es un Rafael García Ruíz, que en 1985 consigue la plaza de cabo primero del 43 tercio de Tarragona de la Guardia Civil. Éste podría cuadrar. Pero no hay más noticias de este R.G.C. Ni por el nombre ni por el D.N.I. En los últimos años veo que en las oposiciones, ascensos, etc no consta el nombre en las listas, sólo el D.N.I.
> .....
> ...



Yo soy mu mal fisonomista y la red está llena de trollers, de modo que la foto puede ser falsa, la de un cuñao o alguien que se haya puesto el uniforme, del cuñao o del primo, por bacilar, y la nieta le haya tirado foto (en la foto del Facebook me parece vejete).
En cualquier aso son de agradecer las pesquisas del @Bimmer.

En cuanto al Santiag de España, me ha parecido ver ese mismo avatar en éste y en otros foros.

Aquí una guapa posta que deja el hombre en el foro ése de guardias civiles. Y que me dispense por haber puesto lineas en blanco y corregir algunos errores tipográficos y tal.
Pero es que así se lee mejor.



Spoiler



El PSOE lleva relacionado con el narcotráfico desde su llegada al poder en 1982. Es más todo apunta a que ha sido financiado por los cárteles colombianos gracias a los contactos del capo Felipe, actualmente con nacionalidad colombiana. Prueba de ello es que invitó a los narcotraficantes Pablo Escobar Gaviria , Alberto Santofimio Botero y Jairo Ortega Ramírez, para celebrar el triunfo electoral del PSOE en el Hotel Palace de Madrid.

(lo que no dice usté mesié, es que los capitostes de la PSOE le pedían rayitas a don Pablo por lo bajinis, pero don Pablo era fumetta y no cocainero y claro, rayitas no tenía, total que se acabó cabreando)

Fiesta documentada en la sentencia contra Santofimio por el asesinato de Luis Carlos Galán.
Unos años después Jorge Luis Ochoa y Gilberto Rodríguez Orejuela, son detenidos en Madrid por orden de la DEA y el Gobierno socialista de Felipe González fue sobornado con 30 millones de dólares por el Cártel de Medellín, por la liberación de los capos de la cocaína y evitar la extradición a los Estados Unidos.
De los cuales 5.000.000 de dólares se los quedó Felipe González , según los propios narcos: Jorge Luis Ochoa, Gilberto Rodríguez Orejuela y la mano derecha de Pablo Escobar, John Jairo Velasquez Vasquez.
Por otro lado están los frecuentes viajes que realizaba a Colombia con su inseparable amigo Enrique Sarasola Lerchundi, con contactos con los cárteles de Medellín y Cali, con el traficante Monzer al Kassar, los narcos Laureano Oubiña y Paz Carballo, según Portabales.

Posteriormente llegó el montaje de la Operación Nécora , orquestado por un grupo de funcionarios corruptos que actualmente continúan con su actividad delictiva, con la única finalidad de detener a ciertos narcotraficantes díscolos, reestructurar y controlar el narcotráfico -desde ese entonces detrás de los grandes cargamentos de cocaína está una organización criminal compuesta por un amplio surtido de delincuentes uniformados, estrategicamente colocados, que evidencia que a ciertos puestos solo llegan aquellos funcionarios corruptos con una larga trayectoria delictiva que les avale, protegidos por la Unidad de mafiosos internos, el Centro nacional de delincuentes y una amplia red de delincuentes con toga, que trabajan bajo el paraguas del puño y la rosa.
Estos delincuentes uniformados , paradógicamente considerados el azote del narcotráfico, pese a estar en nómina de los carteles, utilizando a agentes encubiertos, colaboradores, la figura del agente provocador y a delincuentes relacionados con el narcotráfico, incluso colocando la cocaína en el mercado, crean supuestas organizaciones criminales -al tiempo que las desmontan-. Venden eficacia policial por un lado y continúan con su actividad delictiva por el otro.

Solo en Venezuela, según la documentación del Fiscal José María Mena Álvarez, Felipe González tiene en los bancos de este país 175.200.000 de dolares, Alberto Belloch 174.000.000 de dolares, José Bono Martínez 160.000.000 de euros (en la Bahamas). Enrique Mújica 48.000.000 de dolares,
Margarita Robles 48.000.000 de dolares, familia Maragall 47.000.000 de dolares, Mariano Fernández Bermejo 24.000.000 de dolares, Josep Borrell 24.000.000 de dolares, Jesús Caldera Sánchez-Capitán 24.000.000 de dolares, Javier Solana 24.000.000 de dolares, Narcis Serra 24.000.000 de dolares, Manuela de Madre 21.600.000 de dolares, ...así como un amplio surtido de Jueces y Fiscales corruptos.

A las que abría que añadir las cuentas de Méjico y Suiza.


_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Bimmer (8 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Pero no nos dijo usté que no había hecho pantallazo y que como este Ruiz (no pongo aún la mano en el fuego por el expediente Royuela, menos aún la voy a poner a que éste sea el auténtico Ruiz) había quitado la foto a poco que lo comentáramos por aquí, y ya no teníamos su imagen?.
> Ganas me dan de buscar la vanidosa y reprochona posta donde lo decía.
> 
> Vale, sí, mu bien. Tiene usté mi reconocimiento y tal y cual palmaditas en la espalda y medallas al mérito Pascual. Pero hasta que no nos deshagamos de la vanidad no vamos a conseguir nada. Además ésto es un foro anónimo coño. Catacúmbico jua, jua, jua.
> ...




No se lo he dicho pero me declaro su fan, es usted un cachondo mental y a veces me hace reír con su manera de escribir y lo que dice, cosa nada fácil y mucho menos cuando participo en un hilo como este que trata de lo que trata, un saludo.


----------



## Bimmer (8 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Pero no nos dijo usté que no había hecho pantallazo y que como este Ruiz (no pongo aún la mano en el fuego por el expediente Royuela, menos aún la voy a poner a que éste sea el auténtico Ruiz) había quitado la foto a poco que lo comentáramos por aquí, y ya no teníamos su imagen?.




El Ruiz de facebook y de esa foto, se la borró al poco tiempo de que dieran el chivatazo en el grupo de Royuela, la imagen la conservo por la captura de pantalla que hice, fui tan gilipollas de borrar la foto que descargué de él en imagen completa, en la que se apreciaba su cara con mayor nitidez que en la que muestro de la captura de pantalla.


El melenas del vídeo aparenta unos 60 años muy mal llevados o 65 años algo bien llevados, entre esa franja de edad anda, el vídeo está subido en noviembre de 2017, la foto de ese Ruiz en facebook estaba subida en 2019 a los pocos meses de los primeros vídeos de Santi.


Es cierto que el Ruiz de facebook sale en la foto bastante cascado y aparenta cerca de 70 años, parece algo más viejo que el melenas del vídeo pero hay una diferencia de 2 años del vídeo a la subida de esa foto, puede ser que todo sea una troleada de algún becario del CNI que se quiera ganar favoritismos de sus superiores, al final es que no tenemos nada certero que compruebe la veracidad del ER.


Digo tenemos, nosotros, distinto es el caso de los Royuela, que esos por tener pueden tener pruebas en grabaciones en audio a lo Villarejo, incluso en videos.


----------



## Bimmer (8 Nov 2021)

Acabo de ver ese vídeo, es tan  


Sin duda alguna se cumple la teoría de que el ER tiene como finalidad el normalizar crímenes e injusticias, hay casos clarísimos de corrupción al lado de tu casa, literalmente, en Cataluña tienes cientos de casos, uno descarado es el que puse yo por aquí que pasó sin pena ni gloria, el del caso Antonio García, pero es que ahora tienes el ESCÁNDALO de la violación salvaje a una NIÑA de 16 años y que la subnormal y escoria del ministerio de igualdá, se refiere a ella como mujer, ese escándalo en el que la policía pide colaboración a la vez que no pueden compartir por redes sociales las caras de los criminales agresores a los que tienen identificados 


Y en vez de establecer contactos en la policía de la zona en la que vives y que una parte querrá colaborar porque digo yo que estarán hasta los huevos de que sus superiores y los políticos se rían de ellos y de su trabajo, en vez de establecer contactos al lado de tu casa, te vas a Beirut a establecerlos


----------



## Uritorco (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## javvi (9 Nov 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> No hay nada oficial pero sí había unos documentos que relacionaban a Ruiz y a su mujer con unas cuentas de banco. ¿Puede ser?



Lo que digo es que buscando información sobre Ruíz, a ver si en algún papel aparecía su D.N.I o pasaporte, me he dado cuenta de que ni en Ruiz ni en ningún otro de los que abren cuentas en España, o en el extranjero, consta su número de D.N.I o pasaporte. Y me ha parecido raro. Sí se ven los bancos y los números de cuenta. No sé si es por precaución, porque por ese tema los abogados de Arimany y & podrían aprovechar para neutralizar las denuncias. Algún docto en pleitos podría iluminarnos en esta cuestión. 



Peritta dijo:


> Usté me dispensará pero este loro no se va a posar en este palito por que soy mu mal fisonomista,



Yo también soy mal fisonomista. Coincido en que el de verde aparenta más años que el de la reunión masónica. Tampoco nos vendría mal el capote de alguien que sepa cómo darle al zoom de los vídeos y enterarnos de lo que dice la acreditación del máson. 



Por cierto, al único que reconozco del personal asistente, sentado a unos metros del presunto Ruíz, es al Jefe Jefazo de Grado Arsénico.


----------



## javvi (9 Nov 2021)

*EL DOCTOR ARIMANY SE APOYA A SÍ MISMO COLGANDO EN SU TWITER LA NOTICIA DEL APOYO UNÁNIME DEL AYUNTAMIENTO DE VIC A SU PERSONA.



https://twitter.com/drjoseparimany?lang=ga


*


----------



## El Patriarcado (9 Nov 2021)

Pues claro que sois malos fisionomistas. Es una de las características del autismo.


----------



## Peritta (9 Nov 2021)

Pues muchas gracias don Atila, no solo por leernos sino por haber subido esta burbujilla a la superficie.
Si no es por usté, mesié, lo mismo hubiera pasado desapercibida en las profundidades, a nadie le habría llamado la atención y nos habríamos olvidado de ella como si le hubiera caído un espeso manto de silencio paencima.

Omertá (hombría) dicen los maffiosos de dos o tres efes.

Canguelo decimos las porteras y los topos del departamento de filtraciones.

Todavía me acuerdo del Alberto Saiz, el director de la T.I.A. anterior al general Sanz Roldán y que Pepe Bono colocó ahí sacándolo de la dirección de un parque nacional o natural que no sé, y saltándose un escalafón mu largo-larguismo y por delante de gente mu lista-listísma.
Que les hizo la prueba del polígrafo a nuestros valientes Anacletos (Anacleto agente secreto era un personaje de Vazquez), como si fuera un invento del doctor Bacterio -el del ibañez- para averiguar quién era el topillo que había filtrado a la prensa esta foto:







Hoy día la prensa está comprada o amenazada y no publican, aunque sea jocoso, lo que sacan los de filtraciones.

No hay güevos.




Uritorco dijo:


>



Espectacular el vídeo. Así es como entiendo yo que se le da difusión a la cosa y no poniendo denuncias y querellas. Y si quieren vender algunas de esas tarjetillas con la cara del Arimany para que las repartamos por ahí, en los parabrisas de los coches o entre las páginas de los libros más usados de la biblioteca o, ¿qué sé yo?, fijo que se va a sacar más cuartos que con el crowfounding ése.

Merchandaising del Arimany. Jua, jua, jua. No sabe ése dónde se ha metido rompiendo el manto de siencio. Que pida ahora ayuda a los de la logia que lo mismo sale del templo ése con los pies por delante de un ataque de repentinitis. .

Tienen que ser los de la judicatura los que llamen a la puerta del señor Alberto y no el señor Alberto el que clame justicia a la puerta de ningún juzgado

y menos del 33 de Barcelona.
_____________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

Toma vídeo de masonería.
Ya sabemos quién se dedica a mover la ventana de Oberton ésa.


----------



## Tigershark (9 Nov 2021)

*ENTREVISTA DE MARCOS MARTÍNEZ AL JUEZ FERNANDO PRESENCIA*


----------



## javvi (10 Nov 2021)

*CASO 541. FRANCISCO CARPINTERO REMEDO. SUBJEFE PROVINCIAL DEL MOVIMIENTO.*

Encargo de Enrique Sarasola Marulanda. Le fallecen el 20 de diciembre de 2001. Consta con este nombre como presidente y consejero de una empresa inmobiliaria llamada La Educación Bogotá S.A. con domicilio social en Sevilla.









CARPINTERO RENEDO FRANCISCO: Empresas y Cargos


Accede GRATIS a toda la información sobre CARPINTERO RENEDO FRANCISCO gracias al buscador de directivos. Últimos nombramientos en empresas, actividad y directivos relacionados.




www.infoempresa.com





Con el mismo nombre hay unos documentos de un abogado de 40 años, que en 1961 solicita ingresar en el Colegio de Abogados de Sevilla. Por tanto habría nacido en 1920/21 y cuando le fallecen tendría unos ochenta años. El solicitante era natural de Sotovellanos, provincia de Burgos. 









Patrimonio Documental del Ilustre Colegio de Abogados de Madrid


El Ilustre Colegio de Abogados de Madrid, a través de su Biblioteca y Archivo Histórico, ha realizado un importante esfuerzo para salvaguardar su notable patrimonio documental y ponerlo al alcance de todos los colegiados, y de la comunidad investigadora.




patrimoniodocumental.icam.es





Ya instalado en Sevilla debió llegar al puesto de Subjefe Provincial del Movimiento:

_Desfiló en segundo lugar la Her- 
mandad de* la Santísima Cruz en el 
Monte Calvario, del templo conven- 
tual de San Buenaventura. De esta 
Cofradía fue hermano mayor hono- 
rario José Antonio Primo' de Rivera, 
y ante el «paso», marchaban dos 
presidencias; una, integrada por el 
subjefe provincial . del Movimiento, 
don *Francisco Carpintero Renedo*; 
delegado . provincial de la Vieja 
Guardia, señor Nocea, y delegado 
provincial de Sindicatos, señor Zar- 
za del Valle, y la segunda presidi- 
da por el gobernador .civil y ¡efe 
provincial del Movimiento, don, Her- 
menegildo Altozano, en unión del 
Rvdo. P. superior de la Residencia 
franciscana. 

Finalmente se cantó el "Cara al 
Sol”, siendo dadas las invocaciones 
finales por el subjefe provincial, se- 
ñor *Carpintero Renedo*. _



https://archive.org/stream/APrensa02bis196104/APrensa02bis196104_djvu.txt


----------



## Peritta (10 Nov 2021)

De 1961 es la reseña periodística ésa y se lo cargan con ochenta años. Fijo que es encargo de masones don @javvi, que deben de ser mu recozíos y mu rencorosos, y ni dejan que la naturaleza siga su curso.
Ésos, como son enemigos de Dios, deben de tener prohibido perdonar.
Incluso después de la muerte oiga.
Debe de ser por éso que andan profanando tumbas y removiendo restos de generales bajitos y, por lo que se ve, de cualquiera que se les meta entre ceja y ceja.
Luego deben de ser, además de pomposos, dado el ceremoniaje que gastan, mu tozudos y encabezonaos. Para mí que éstos, como nueve de cada diez cabezas en España, también embisten.

Lo que me sorprende es que el encargo haya venido del Sarasola Junior, el de la "mafia rosa", que era quien le organizaba los saraos al Gallardón, para agasajar a los del comité olímpico cuando quiso traerse a Madrid las olimpiadas del 2012.
Si hasta hubo concurso de logotipos y pagaron buenos cuartos por el diseño de una mano abierta y pintada a colorines ¿no se acuerda?







Yo es que como soy vejete me hago la picha un lío con los años.
La memoria, que es mu mala.

Yo pensaba que éste se cargaría a los de la competencia hostelera, y ésa impresión tenía. ¿Pero a un señor jubilado y anciano?.
Qué cosa más rara. Bueno, puede que hubiera tenido cuitas con su padre ya que serían más o menos de la misma generación.

Si no es así, algo personal digo, entonces es un encargo que le llega a Mena a través de este tío, como le podía llegar a través de Arbitrium u otro bufettte de abogados de dos o tres tés.

Britain is tea time.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (10 Nov 2021)

Lo han subido hace un rato. El segundo lo dejo yo de regalo, para levantar el ánimo y alegrar el día.


----------



## Uritorco (10 Nov 2021)

Sigue el culebrón de Arimany...


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Nov 2021)




----------



## Peritta (11 Nov 2021)

Inquietante. Absoutamente inquietante. Acojonao me he quedao.
¿En Espain el juez no tiene obligación de investigar?. 

Joer.

Pues que pongan una máquina que ni come, ni caga, ni pide trienios ni vacaciones a destiempo, y éso que nos ahorramos.

Y si investiga, los peritos funcionarios pueden sabotearle la investigación y hacer que aparezca el Roldan (el de las dos carreras) entregado en el aeropuerto de Bangkok por el capitán Khan de la policía Benetérita laosiana, como hacer que desaparezcan cuatro vagones de cercanías, o que se le vaya el fluido eléctrico a la cámara tomavistas que mande poner el suseñoría en la sala de contraanálisis del polvillo de extintor, por que no se fíe mucho de los peritos judiciales ésos. . 

Ya me parecía a mí que en el juicio de 11-M lo que se juzgaba no era la realidad que haría que los perjuros fueran al penal del Puerto de Santa María, sino que lo que acabó juzgando el Gómez Pftalato Bermudez fue lo que escribió en su sumario el juez Juan Coneldebidoaprovechamiento De Olmo.

Con razón decía con los ojos desorbitadios la hoy fiscala del Tribunal Supremo, que _de Mina Conchita ¡Y vale ya!_ (sic). 

-¿Qué más dará qué exposivo estalló? -dijo el otro. Y también era fiscal. 

Bueno, lo sigue siendo. 

Total que para que rueden estas cabezas uno, que es vejete, acaba echando de menos no al régimen, sino al propio General Bajito.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (11 Nov 2021)

@javvi Las cloacas del Estado llegan hasta zonas tranquilas de España como un pueblo de Salamanca llamado Vitigudino, esto es gravísimo, piden esas penas porque el hombre hizo lo mismo que Santiago, denunciar corrupción, como ese hombre no tiene el material de Santiago, van a por él de manera descarada y desproporcionada :










Acaba en el banquillo por llamar “corruptos” y “delincuentes” a la juez y a un mando de la Guardia Civil en Vitigudino


La Fiscalía de Salamanca solicita una condena de cinco años de prisión y el pago de una multa de 12.960 euros por delitos de calumnias, injurias y ate...




www.lagacetadesalamanca.es






*Acaba en el banquillo por llamar “corruptos” y “delincuentes” a la juez y a un mando de la Guardia Civil en Vitigudino*


*La Fiscalía le pide cinco años de cárcel, 12.960€ de multa y 1.000€ de indemnización para cada afectado*



La Fiscalía de Salamanca solicita una condena de cinco años de prisión y el pago de una multa de 12.960 euros por delitos de calumnias, injurias y atentado a la autoridad para un hombre, de iniciales S.R.V., *acusado de atribuir la perpetración de diversos delitos a una magistrada* y a un sargento primero de la Guardia Civil a través de un blog que él mismo creó en su supuesta lucha contra la corrupción judicial en la comarca de Vitigudino. En el mismo les tildaba a los dos de “prevaricadores” y “delincuentes” y lanzaba confusas acusaciones contra ambos. Además de las citadas penas de prisión y multa, el fiscal le pide el pago de una indemnización de 1.000 euros para cada uno de los dos perjudicados.

Según recoge el fiscal que lleva el caso en su escrito de calificaciones provisionales, al que ha tenido acceso LA GACETA, con motivo de diversas actuaciones policiales y judiciales, el acusado, *un varón de unos 38 años de edad, realizó “de forma deliberada, ofensiva y carente de todo fundamento”* una serie de manifestaciones a través de un blog que el mismo creó en internet y que tituló: “Contra la corrupción judicial”. Manifestaciones en las que atribuía a la magistrada del Juzgado de Vitigudino y al sargento primero de la Guardia Civil de la misma localidad la perpetración de diferentes hechos constitutivos de delito, cada uno de ellos en el ejercicio de sus funciones.

En el caso de la juez, además de llamarla “prevaricadora”, se refería a ella con manifestaciones tales como: “Hoy estoy enfadado, aviso a la puerta, estoy hasta los mismísimos de sus delitos constantes, deje ya de delinquir que es una delincuente” o “ante esta situación, le digo a la sociedad, o deshace o me encargaré de que muera gente, literalmente, cuando me obceco con una cosa no paro hasta conseguirla”.

En el caso del mando de la Guardia Civil, al que se refería igualmente como “sargento corrupto”, colgó en su blog expresiones del tipo: “O se deshace, o voy a vivir única y exclusivamente para matar sin vulnerar el más mínimo texto legal” o “esto se liquidará con muerte”.

Pese a que las manifestaciones vertidas en su blog puedan parecer en algunos casos carentes de sentido, los informes médicos forenses señalan que el acusado era plenamente consciente de sus actos, de manera que es imputable.

Como consecuencia de todo ello, el fiscal acusa a S.R.V. de dos delitos de calumnias, dos delitos de injurias y un delito de atentado a la autoridad.

*Le pide por cada uno de los dos delitos de calumnias de los que le considera responsable una pena de un año y medio de prisión,* por cada uno de los delitos de injurias 12 meses de multa a 12 euros diarios (8.640 euros en total) y por el delito de atentado dos años de prisión y multa de 12 meses de multa a 12 euros diarios (4.320 euros).

El Juzgado de lo Penal número Uno de Salamanca ha señalado el juicio por estos hechos para el próximo lunes.






¿Qué habrán hecho esa juez y ese sargento de la guardia civil para ponerse tan nerviosos? ¿Por qué esos delincuentes que cometen el delito de omisión de perseguir delitos ante los delitos que se denuncian en el expediente royuela no llevan también a juicio a Santiago Royuela? 


También en un pueblo de Salamanca, este otro caso con asesinato de por medio se ha tapado como si no hubiera pasado nada, involucrado un político del pp :









Imputado otro joven del pueblo por su presunta relación con los hechos


Giro inesperado en la muerte de Mario Casal en Vecinos




lacronicadesalamanca.com






Si nos da por mirar, ya no es que haya corrupción judicial en cada ciudad, es que la hay hasta en cada pueblo, por pequeño que sea, es tan


----------



## Liberal templado (11 Nov 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Solo he pinchado en la última que expones porque para muestra un botón, la calle existe y el número también, es una calle residencial de chalets independientes, se puede comprar un chalet en ruinas, un edificio en ruinas (en otro tipo de urbanizaciones) o simple y llanamente una parcela donde la edificación que existía desapareció o incluso nunca se construyó, el valor de ese tipo de propiedades va ligado a la calificación del suelo , es decir que se puede construir en esa parcela o terreno. No es lo mismo 1.000 ó 10.000 m2 donde no puedes construir nada a los mismo metros donde puedes construir una, dos o tres viviendas, a más viviendas que puedas construir + lugar donde esté ubicada la parcela , más o menos dinero cuesta, un trozo de terreno en la gran vía de Madrid, donde puedas construir 30 alturas, cuesta una fortuna , el mismo trozo de terreno en las afueras de Toledo , no vale una mierda, pero sí valdrá, como mínimo 60.000 € si puedes construir un chalet de 150 m2



No quiero ser tiquismiquis, pero el número no existe. El Maps te lleva a una dirección con foto, le das click y en lugar del 1116 de Abbott Drive apareces en, ¡hop!, el 1301 de dicha calle que hace esquina con South Rogers Road. Además parece que el 1301 es el principio de Abbott Drive por lo que a mi modesto entender, el 1116 del amigo forense o no existe o está en otra ciudad. 
Dadle un vistazo y de paso a ver si entiendo de una puñetera vez cómo coño numeran estos americanos





1116 Abbott Dr · 1116 Abbott Dr, Irving, TX 75060, EE. UU.


1116 Abbott Dr, Irving, TX 75060, EE. UU.




www.google.es


----------



## Uritorco (11 Nov 2021)

Y el alcalde pepero de Badalona dimitiéndo rápidamente por trascender estos días que su nombrecito aparecía vinculado a una sociedad domiciliada en Belice, y que fue disuelta en 2015.

Mientras tanto, siguen las sorprendentes peripecias del dr. Arimany. Subido ahora mismito.


----------



## Debunker (11 Nov 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> No quiero ser tiquismiquis, pero el número no existe. El Maps te lleva a una dirección con foto, le das click y en lugar del 1116 de Abbott Drive apareces en, ¡hop!, el 1301 de dicha calle que hace esquina con South Rogers Road. Además parece que el 1301 es el principio de Abbott Drive por lo que a mi modesto entender, el 1116 del amigo forense o no existe o está en otra ciudad.
> Dadle un vistazo y de paso a ver si entiendo de una puñetera vez cómo coño numeran estos americanos
> 
> 
> ...



Si haces un recorrido por toda la calle, verás que la numeración de las viviendas van a lo loco, pero el lugar que marca Google maps es una parcela que no tiene número, en vídeo se puede pinchar en el lugar exacto done hay una vivienda justo en una esquina ,


----------



## Debunker (11 Nov 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> No quiero ser tiquismiquis, pero el número no existe. El Maps te lleva a una dirección con foto, le das click y en lugar del 1116 de Abbott Drive apareces en, ¡hop!, el 1301 de dicha calle que hace esquina con South Rogers Road. Además parece que el 1301 es el principio de Abbott Drive por lo que a mi modesto entender, el 1116 del amigo forense o no existe o está en otra ciudad.
> Dadle un vistazo y de paso a ver si entiendo de una puñetera vez cómo coño numeran estos americanos
> 
> 
> ...



Si haces un recorrido por toda la calle, verás que la numeración de las viviendas van a lo loco, pero el lugar que marca Google maps es una parcela que no tiene número, en vídeo se puede pinchar en el lugar exacto done hay una vivienda justo en una esquina ,









Google Maps


Busca negocios locales, consulta mapas y consigue información sobre rutas en Google Maps.




www.google.es


----------



## Liberal templado (12 Nov 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Si haces un recorrido por toda la calle, verás que la numeración de las viviendas van a lo loco, pero el lugar que marca Google maps es una parcela que no tiene número, en vídeo se puede pinchar en el lugar exacto done hay una vivienda justo en una esquina ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no @Debunker. Lo que estás viendo es el principio de Abbot Drive. Cualquier número que no exista en la calle, te lleva al inicio de la misma o a otro lugar indeterminado de Abbott Drive. 

Por ejemplo, si buscas el 800, principio de Abbott Drive: 





800 Abbott Dr · 800 Abbott Dr, Irving, TX 75060, EE. UU.


800 Abbott Dr, Irving, TX 75060, EE. UU.




www.google.es





Si buscas el 900, principio de Abbott Drive: 





900 Abbott Dr · 900 Abbott Dr, Irving, TX 75060, EE. UU.


900 Abbott Dr, Irving, TX 75060, EE. UU.




www.google.es





Pero si buscas el 100 te posiciona en la mitad de Abbot Dr:








Abbott Dr · Irving, Texas 75060, EE. UU.


Irving, Texas 75060, EE. UU.




www.google.es





Conclusión: no existe ningún número en esta calle menor a 1300 (tal como pone la señal en la esquna de Abbot Drive con S Rogers Road).








Google Maps


Busca negocios locales, consulta mapas y consigue información sobre rutas en Google Maps.




www.google.es






Y la pregunta es: ¿cómo pueden haber tantas direcciones incorrectas en la información del patrimonio del forense de Vic? No entiendo nada, de verdad.

Me parece tan grave el error como la explicación de las razones del presunto asesinato de Gutiérrez Mellado o el modus operandi de la eliminación de Antonio Herrero.

Vivo sin vivir en mí ...


----------



## javvi (12 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Yo pensaba que éste se cargaría a los de la competencia hostelera, y ésa impresión tenía. ¿Pero a un señor jubilado y anciano?.
> Qué cosa más rara. Bueno, puede que hubiera tenido cuitas con su padre ya que serían más o menos de la misma generación.



Los encargos de Sarasola son siempre encargos del SOE, es una especie de intermediario entre el partido y la banda de Mena.


----------



## javvi (12 Nov 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> También en un pueblo de Salamanca, este otro caso con asesinato de por medio se ha tapado como si no hubiera pasado nada, involucrado un político del pp



A menos de 50 km de este pueblo hay una casa cuartel de la Benemérita. A un amiguete, en un control, le pusieron multa por ir conduciendo con un par de copas de más. Una noche coincidieron en un bar multado y multadores. Corrieron las copas y las rayas en la barra por doquier. Desde entonces, no le han vuelto a poner más multas. Cada vez que se los cruza en la carretera le hacen una señal cómplice como diciendo: venga pasa, tú ya eres de los nuestros.


----------



## javvi (12 Nov 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> No, no @Debunker. Lo que estás viendo es el principio de Abbot Drive. Cualquier número que no exista en la calle, te lleva al inicio de la misma o a otro lugar indeterminado de Abbott Drive.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si buscas el 800, principio de Abbott Drive:
> 
> ...



La numeración de las calles de Estados Unidos no hay quien la entienda. En donde Arimany ha comprado propiedades y en todas las demás. Si uno busca al azar calles de cualquier ciudad de USA se encuentra con las mismas incongruencias que en las de Arimany. Seguro que el cartero que le deja las cartas en el buzón al viguitano lo entiende. Igual ha pasado una oposición muy difícil para descifrar el callejero. Eso no tiene nada que ver con los asesinos de Gutiérrez Mellado y Antonio Herrero. Al Cesar lo que es del Cesar y a Dios lo que es de Dios.


----------



## Liberal templado (12 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> (...) Eso no tiene nada que ver con los asesinos de Gutiérrez Mellado y Antonio Herrero. Al Cesar lo que es del Cesar y a Dios lo que es de Dios.



La conexión la veo en las incongruencias de esos casos y algunos más. Decir que Gutiérrez Mellado conspiraba para crear un gobierno de concentración o algo así, es como copiar muchas direcciones incorrectas. Es tan, tan raro ...

Pero a favor de la verosimilitud del ER es la ingente cantidad de notas y las cuentas corrientes que deseo se confirme que son reales.


----------



## javvi (12 Nov 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> La conexión la veo en las incongruencias de esos casos y algunos más. Decir que Gutiérrez Mellado conspiraba para crear un gobierno de concentración o algo así, es como copiar muchas direcciones incorrectas. Es tan, tan raro ...
> 
> Pero a favor de la verosimilitud del ER es la ingente cantidad de notas y las cuentas corrientes que deseo se confirme que son reales.



Son dos cuestiones totalmente distintas. ¿estamos de acuerdo o no en que la numeración de las calles de USA no hay quien las entienda, independientemente de que Arimany haya comprado fincas ahí o no? Tampoco vamos a culpar a Arimany de que el callejero de USA sea un galimatías. Bastante tiene el hombre con la lista de falsas autopsias al servicio de la banda de Mena.
Y perdón que me autocite:



javvi dijo:


> *ETA HACIÉNDOLE FAVORES A GUTIÉRREZ MELLADO Y EL QUE NO A LA CÁRCEL.*
> 
> Gutiérrez Mellado siempre anduvo en los servicios secretos. Fue uno de los que participaron en los convenios militares con los useños entre 1953 y 1955 en la instalación de las bases americanas.
> Durante un tiempo abandona el ejercito y se pasa a la empresa privada porque el sueldo no le llegaba para mantener su familia .
> ...





javvi dijo:


> *MANUEL GUTIERREZ MELLADO*
> 
> Nota de Mena a Ruiz: _Parece ser que el general descontento de cómo está la situación militar en el país respecto a temas como el terrorismo. está apostando por la creación de una junta militar que una vez constituida decidirá cual sería el régimen político más idóneo para el país. Para no correr riesgos innecesarios que pudieran llevar a un proceso de involución política, la cúpula del PSOE me insta a la eliminación física del general._
> Sobre los verdaderos motivos del asesinato del general ya se ha debatido en este foro. ¿le contó Mena a Ruiz la verdad de por qué se tenía que eliminar a GM? ¿le contó la cúpula del PSOE la verdad a Mena?
> ...


----------



## javvi (12 Nov 2021)

*CONTINUACIÓN:*



javvi dijo:


> *IÑAKI DE JUANA CHAOS. EL ETARRA FACHA Y SU INSONDABLE FAMILIA.*
> 
> Ya mencionamos a este carnicero en el poste anterior dedicado a los etarras que le hacían favores a *Manuel Gutiérrez Mellado*. Merece la pena pararse un poco más en este sujeto.
> 
> ...





javvi dijo:


> *¿POR QUÉ EL MOTIVO DE LA ELIMINACIÓN FÍSICA DE GUTIÉRREZ MELLADO NO ESTÁ EN LA POCO CREÍBLE NOTA DE MENA A RUIZ?*
> 
> En la nota de Mena a Ruiz relativa a la eliminación de ´Gutiérrez Mellado (caso 555) se dice: _"Parece ser que el general, descontento de cómo está la situación militar en el país respecto a temas como el terrorismo, está apostando por la creación de una junta militar que una vez constituida decidiría cual sería el régimen político más idóneo para el país.
> Para no correr riesgos innecesarios que pudieran llevar a un proceso de involución política, la cúpula del PSOE me insta a la eliminación física del general."_
> ...


----------



## Play_91 (12 Nov 2021)

El expediente royuela no es más que mostrar al mundo como la masoneria (global banquero financistas) actúa en España. Nada más.


----------



## Debunker (12 Nov 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Pero a favor de la verosimilitud del ER es la ingente cantidad de notas y las cuentas corrientes que deseo se confirme que son reales.



Y no te extraña que la trama criminal mafiosa más grande de la historia , avalada por miles de documentos no merezca más que un silencio sepulcral de medios y todo tipo de organización ? No podemos saber que es mentira o verdad del ER si no se investiga, el ABC cogió una libreta de apuntes de Manglano y solo con su palabra , no se dudó de esa libreta y se publicó a bombo y plantillo y como eso todos los casos que comienzan en las denuncias de los medios, pero el ER es solo silencio, se acusa a decenas de políticos, jueces, etc. de los peores y más mezquinos crímenes y los acusados callados como putas. Investigar el ER lleva media hora, solo hay que saber que las notas de Mena son reales y de él.


----------



## javvi (12 Nov 2021)

*El periodista Xavier Rius, sin análisis, salen en defensa del dr. Arimany. No habla de su fortuna*

*

CUIDADO: *No confundir a Xavier Rius Sant con Xavier Rius Tejedor. Sant es un farsante que se dedica a agitar el fantasma de la extrema derecha, mientras hace la vista gorda con racistas como Quim Torra.





__





Xavier Rius Sant


Opinions, anàlisis i informacions sobre immigració, ultradreta, drets humans, seguretat, gihadisme i política internacional, en aquests temps d’incerteses. També escric sobre el Moianès i política catalana (contacte:xrius1@gmail.com)




 xavier-rius.blogspot.com





Xavier Rius Tejedor, aunque no se ha querido mojar con el ER, es un héroe, uno de los pocos periodistas decentes de Cataluña, que no ha parado de hacer preguntas incómodas en las ruedas de prensa de la Generalidad hasta que le han vetado al estilo más dictatorial.













La Generalitat retira la acreditación al periodista Xavier Rius tras un rifirrafe con la portavoz del Govern


El director del digital «E-notícies» ironizó con el polémico gag de TV3 en el que un humorista hacía bromas sexuales con la reina y la princesa Leonor




www.abc.es


----------



## Peritta (12 Nov 2021)

No conozco el caso de Vitigudino, ya podía haber puesto La Gaceta -o el juzgado si es que quieren que la justicia sea pública como dicta el derecho romano- un enlace al blog del tipo ése -si es que existe y no es un fake para asustar a la borregada de las redes sociales- para que lo leamos y veamos qué se puede y qué no se puede decir de suseñorías, que son las nuestras, ni de los cabayeros mascachapas.

Pero le recuerdo que metieron en el calabozo, no sé si en el presidio, al padre de una de las niñas de Acaçer por mentar a la madre o ciscarse en tolosmuertos de algún togasucia de aquellos.
Bueno, y a Pedro Pacheco también, por decir que la justicia española era un cachondeo.

¿No se acuerda o soy yo mu vejete?.

Total que estas cosas no nos pillan de nuevas.

Lo que no sé es cuánto daño puede hacer un malhablao, más o menos disparatao, desde un blog que no lee nadie, como para que le pidan años de cautiverio y miles de euros por blasfemias u otros odios, que no sé, más una pequeña compensación a los ofendiditos.
¿Van a prohibir que los perros ladren?.
Miedo me da. Otros sin soltar palabrotas las decimos mucho más gordas.

Con intención de que a alguno se le caiga la cara de vergüenza, claro.


Y es que antes los jueces podían estar disparatados o chochear y para éso, para desfacer entuertos y equivocaciones estaban las apelaciones. Pero hoy día me temo que los jueces, como los sanitarios y e resto de funcionarios,

reciben órdenes y cumplen consignas.




Bimmer dijo:


> Acabo de ver ese vídeo, es tan
> 
> 
> Sin duda alguna se cumple la teoría de que el ER tiene como finalidad el normalizar crímenes e injusticias, hay casos clarísimos de corrupción al lado de tu casa, literalmente, en Cataluña tienes cientos de casos, uno descarado es el que puse yo por aquí que pasó sin pena ni gloria, el del caso Antonio García, pero es que ahora tienes el ESCÁNDALO de la violación salvaje a una NIÑA de 16 años y que la subnormal y escoria del ministerio de igualdá, se refiere a ella como mujer, ese escándalo en el que la policía pide colaboración a la vez que no pueden compartir por redes sociales las caras de los criminales agresores a los que tienen identificados
> ...



Los crímenes, como haya muchos, se acaban normalizando. Igual que las injusticias oiga, independientemente de lo que diga el expediente Royuela. Éso no tiene nada que ver. No le busque tres pies a gato ni le diga a don Santi lo que tiene o no tiene que hacer. Coño.



Liberal templado dijo:


> No quiero ser tiquismiquis, pero el número no existe. El Maps te lleva a una dirección con foto, le das click y en lugar del 1116 de Abbott Drive apareces en, ¡hop!, el 1301 de dicha calle que hace esquina con South Rogers Road. Además parece que el 1301 es el principio de Abbott Drive por lo que a mi modesto entender, el 1116 del amigo forense o no existe o está en otra ciudad.
> Dadle un vistazo y de paso a ver si entiendo de una puñetera vez cómo coño numeran estos americanos
> 
> 
> ...



No no. De tiquismiquis nada oiga. Hace usté mu bien.
Los Tiquismiquis eran éstos y también tenían su gracia:





Ya me gustaría a mí que alguien desmontase el expediente Royuela y demostrara que la cosa es un cuento o una leyenda urbana.

A mí lo que me convence es que es todo muy Paco, muy nuestro, muy como nosotros hacemos las cosas, como cuando fueron nuestros mortadelos a Bolivia a hacer no sé qué a la embajada mexicana, cuando nuestro embajador estaba de vacaciones y supongo que la mayoría del personal de la embajada

también.

Los videos no están editados, al tío Santi le dan sirocos y ventoleras casi en directo. Vamos que lo veo muy auténtico.


______________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Liberal templado (12 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> (...)
> Bueno, y a Pedro Pacheco también, por decir que la justicia española era un cachondeo.
> 
> ¿No se acuerda o soy yo mu vejete?.





Me estoy haciendo muy mayor: recuerdo lo de Pacheco como si fuera ayer. Dios, ¡cómo pasa el tiempo! 



Peritta dijo:


> A mí lo que me convence es que es todo muy Paco, muy nuestro, muy como nosotros hacemos las cosas, como cuando fueron nuestros mortadelos a Bolivia a hacer no sé qué a la embajada mexicana, cuando nuestro embajador estaba de vacaciones y supongo que la mayoría del personal de la embajada también.
> Los videos no están editados, al tío Santi le dan sirocos y ventoleras casi en directo. Vamos que lo veo muy auténtico.
> ______________________________
> FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.



Pues esa es una de las razones. Lo que temo a veces es que se mezcle información real con cosas totalmente inventadas, como la cantidad de pasta que cobraba el de Vic: 12.000 eurazos al mes, que sí, es mucha pasta, pero a ver esto durante 10 años pongamos, es poco más de un milloncete. O sea, que Dallas y Filadelfia bien, pero no tropocientas casas. Debía tener otros ingresos, pero enormes, enormes. ¿De dónde saca tanta pasta un forense presuntamente corrupto? ¿Tanto hay que encubrir? ¿Tanto cobra por cada encubrimiento?

Sólo deseo que una vez, sólo una, un banco de esos, a petición judicial diga, sí, esa cuenta es de nuestro banco y se hiceron estos ingresos provenientes de tal otra cuenta. Con eso aclararíamos una parte importante, pero es que todas las pistas parece que sí, pero cuando rascas, como si faltara siempre algo para redondear. No sé si me explico.

Siento insistir en las casas, pero es que es muy extraño equivocarse al copiar las direcciones de un inmueble. Un fallo vale, pero no varios.

Por cierto ya he descubierto que la numeración de las calles en USA empieza algo así como a la distancia que están del centro de la ciudad, que cada manzana es una centena de números, los pares e impares como en España, ... 

Seguimos para bingo.


----------



## Uritorco (12 Nov 2021)

Subido hace una hora.


----------



## javvi (13 Nov 2021)

*CASO 548. IÑIGO BAU BLASI. EL ENLACE MATRIMONIAL BAU-SERRANO. DE LA BODA DE LOS BOTICARIOS A LA UNESCO. LA ARISTOCRACIA CARLISTA.*



Iñigo Bau Blasi, que no Mau, como dice la relación de los 800, es fallecido por la banda de Mena el 10 de enero de 2006. Encargo de Enrique Sarasola Marulanda.

Encontramos la nota de Ecos de sociedad de La Vanguardia de su boda en 1967 con Doña María-Francisca Serrano Pérez de la Blanca.





__





Edición del sábado, 28 octubre 1967, página 29 - Hemeroteca - Lavanguardia.es


Previsualiza el ejemplar de La Vanguardia - Hemeroteca - Lavanguardia.es




hemeroteca.lavanguardia.com






El padre del novio es Javier Bau Nolla, autor de un libro sobre la cabra montesa: _Medio siglo observando a la Capra Pyrenaica Hispanica en los montes denominados los Puertos de Tortosa-Beceite_





__





Amazon.com: Medio siglo observando a la Capra Pyrenaica Hispanica en los montes denominados los Puertos de Tortosa-Beceite (Spanish Edition): 9788440063809: Bau Nolla, F. Javier: Libros


Amazon.com: Medio siglo observando a la Capra Pyrenaica Hispanica en los montes denominados los Puertos de Tortosa-Beceite (Spanish Edition): 9788440063809: Bau Nolla, F. Javier: Libros



www.amazon.com





Después de la Guerra Civil recuperó unos objetos de plata que le había confiscado el Frente Popular. Su valor era de 1.000 pts de 1940.









Memoria – Página 16 – Memorias y Palabras


Entradas sobre Memoria escritas por Memorias y Palabras




memoriasypalabras.wordpress.com













Bau Blasi Inigo. Empresas y Cargos


Bau Blasi Inigo. Conozca todos los cargos de Bau Blasi Inigo.




administradores.eleconomista.es





Pero el que tenía más peso político era su hermano* Joaquín*, que fue *I Conde de Bau*. Perteneciente a la _Comunidad Tradicionalista_, el partido carlista. Alcalde de Tortosa durante la dictadura de Miguel Primo de Rivera. Diputado durante la Segunda República, amigo de _José_ _Calvo Sotelo. _Durante la Guerra Civil su mujer e hijos fueron intercambiados por el general _Miaja:_ el defensor de Madrid, que acabó sumándose al golpe de Casado, que puso fin a la guerra.

Durante el Franquismo Joaquín Bau ocupó varios cargos, como presidente del Consejo de Estado y vicepresidente del Consejo del Reino.









Joaquín Bau - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org








__





Joaquín Bau Nolla | Real Academia de la Historia


Bau Nolla, Joaquín. Conde de Bau (I) (16.VIII.1897 - 20.VIII.1973) ECo [3ª] Pag




dbe.rah.es





Esta familia es conocida también por ser de los mayores exportadores de aceite de oliva: _Aceites Bau, S.A, _siendo Argentina el principal importador de esta empresa familiar.

file:///C:/Users/34692/Downloads/276751-Text%20de%20l'article-378621-1-10-20140605.pdf


Según la nota de la boda entre los testigos está el Conde de la Torre del Español: Don Miguel de la Calzada Badía, tío del novio. Aquí hay cierta confusión. La información encontrada dice que un hermano de Iñigo, Francisco Javier, se casó con María Cinta Calzado y de Ayguavives, cuyo pariente _Alfonso de Ayguavives, y de León_, sería el IV Marqués de las Atalayuelas.









Alfonso de Ayguavives y de León, IV Marqués de las Atalayuelas


Genealogy profile for Alfonso de Ayguavives y de León, IV Marqués de las Atalayuelas




www.geni.com








__





Julio Franch Bertomeu


- MEMÒRIES, HISTORIES I ANÈCDOTES DEL DELTA -




juliofranchbertomeu.blogspot.com





Miguel de la Calzada Badía aparece como fundador de una empresa farmacéutica: _Laboratorio Estedí_, que data de 1953.





__





BOE.es - BOE-A-1999-814 Orden de 9 de diciembre de 1998 por la que se manda expedir, sin perjuicio de tercero de mejor derecho, real carta de sucesión en el título de Conde de la Torre del Español a favor de doña Carmen de Montagut Figuerol.







www.boe.es












Empresa - Estedi







estedi.es





La propia viuda de Iñigo Blau consta como propietaria de una importante empresa farmacéutica.









Farmacia Lda. Francisca Serrano Pérez De La Blanca - Farmacias y Productores de Medicamentos en Barcelona ▷ Plaça Sant Gregori Taumaturg, 8, TDA, 08021, Barcelona, Barcelona | Firmania


Busque los datos de contacto de la empresa para Farmacia Lda. Francisca Serrano Pérez De La Blanca en Plaça Sant Gregori Taumaturg, 8, TDA, 08021, Barcelona, Barcelona , incluido el número de teléfono ☎, la dirección y el horario de atención al cliente. Además, busque el/la Farmacias y...




firmania.es







Otro testigo de la boda es _Federico Mayor Domingo_, pionero de la industria de los antibióticos en España: _Antibióticos S.A. _Y que es, nada más, nada menos, que padre de Don *Federico Mayor Zaragoza,* continuador de la saga familiar de la investigación farmacéutica y que irá escalando a lo largo de su vida hasta casi rozar la estratosfera: subsecretario de Educación y Ciencia en el gobierno de Carlos Arias Navarro; diputado a las Cortes Generales en las elecciones de 1978; Ministro de Educación y Ciencia con el gobierno de Leopoldo Calvo Sotelo; eurodiputado y last but not the least, Director General de la UNESCO.

Lo que supone llegar a ser director de la UNESCO daría para un hilo en sí. Los lectores y participantes de este hilo, que son personas muy inteligentes, ya saben de qué otros hilos hay que tirar, no hace falta que se explique aquí.















Federico Mayor Zaragoza - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





En los últimos años se ha entretenido formando parte de la candidatura de izquierda _Actúa_: el partido fracasado de Llamazares y el juez Garzón.









Actúa


Quiero Firmar MANIFIESTO “POR UNA POLÍTICA PARA EL CAMBIO” Con el convencimiento de que una gran parte de la ciudadanía española, de la que formamos parte, sigue




convocatoriacivica.es












Federico Mayor Domingo, estudioso y promotor de la industria farmacéutica


Hace unos días ha muerto Federico Mayor Domingo, persona de excepcional prestigio y autoridad moral en el mundo farmacéutico español. Fue el consejero




elpais.com





El toque curioso de la boda es su bendición nada menos que del Cardenal Cicognani.

_Bendijo la unión el reverendo padre Pedro Juan, dé la Compañía de Jesús, quien dirigió a los novios una sentida plática y al final de la ceremonia leyó; un telegrama del Cardenal Cieognani, secretario de Estado del Vaticano, participándoles que Su Santidad enviaba su bendición apostólica._​
*Amleto Giovanni Cicognani *era secretario del Estado del Vaticano, algo así como ser Primer Ministro del Vaticano, Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores y Ministro del Interior.

Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial se posicionó en contra del proyecto sionista de ocupación de Palestina.

_"Es cierto que una vez Palestina estaba inhabitada por la raza hebrea, pero no hay axioma en la historia para justificar la necesidad de las personas que regresan a un país que dejaron diecinueve siglos antes ... ... Si se desea un "Homo Hebreo", no sería muy difícil encontrar un territorio más adecuado que el de Palestina. Con un aumento de la población judía allí, nuevos problemas internacionales surgirían."_​








Amleto Giovanni Cicognani - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




​
Una hermana de Iñigo, Aurora fue fundadora de la Asociación Derecho a Morir Dignamente. Colaboradora de Alejandro Amenábar en la película Mar Adentro. También fue investigada por la grabación del vídeo del auténtico Ramón Sampedro, en cuya vida y muerte se basa la película de Amenábar, en el que se despide de la vida antes de ingerir el vaso de cianuro que alguien le facilitó.









Fallece a los 77 años expresidenta Aurora Bau Blasi de la Asociación Derecho a Morir Dignamente


La fundadora colaboró estrechamente con Alejandro Amenábar en la película 'Mar Adentro'




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Bimmer (13 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Los crímenes, como haya muchos, se acaban normalizando. Igual que las injusticias oiga, independientemente de lo que diga el expediente Royuela. Éso no tiene nada que ver. No le busque tres pies a gato ni le diga a don Santi lo que tiene o no tiene que hacer. Coño.



Ni de broma, todo esto está orquestado, empezando por el individuo que ha creado este hilo, tiene otro hilo en el que se dedica junto a otros tipos a aterrorizar a la gente con exceso de información catastrofista y negativa, al igual que hacen los medios de comunicación oficiales, las dos caras de la misma moneda, lo oficial y lo alternativo.


"EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA", qué nombre, tiene su gancho de marketing, @javvi dijo que fue Rosillo el que puso el nombre pero no hay pruebas al respecto, el primero en ponerlo fue el individuo que ha creado este hilo y que tiene montada una secta en el otro hilo apocalíptico del "fin del mundo", si te pones a atar cabos y buscarle un sentido llegas a la conclusión de que hay un entramado tras todo esto, no es como dices de que es todo muy Paco y que por eso es verdad, eso es lo que se quiere hacer parecer.


El foro entero y demás sitios similares de internet junto a los medios oficiales tienen esa dinámica, en general se ha creado en todos los medios un ambiente de lamentación e indignación, una sociedad de quejicas que no tienen actitud ni intención de arreglar lo que está mal.


No le digo nada a Santiago no me vaya a censurar y borrarme los comentarios como dice que le hizo a usted, pero diré lo que me venga en gana en este hilo, y si me tengo que repetir más que el ajo, lo haré.


El ER está creado para agilipollarnos aún más a todos, para aturdirnos. La coherencia brilla por su ausencia, más de 600 vídeos publicados y ni uno solo que mueva a la organización a la gente. Es curioso... 


Por cierto @Peritta . ¿No será usted @Liberal templado?


----------



## Bimmer (13 Nov 2021)

En el hilo de una pelea en un chalet de las rozas con intento de asesinato de por medio a un menor de 17 años, hay un individuo que justifica dicho intento de asesinato, discutiendo con él ha sacado esto a relucir : 



The number of de beast dijo:


> El Royuela ese al que das tanto carrete, ¿es el mismo tipo que este?
> 
> _BARCELONA. La Sección Segunda de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona ha condenado, por un delito de terrorismo, a cuatro jóvenes que en la madrugada del 3 de marzo de 2001 hicieron explosionar un artefacto de fabricación casera en las Cotxeres de Sants, pocas horas antes de que allí se celebrara un concierto de Fermín Muguruza, en el que se pretendía reivindicar la libertad de los presos del País Vasco y se manifestaría el rechazo a la Ley Antiterrorista.
> 
> ...




Si recordáis, os dije varias veces que el ER entre varios fines, uno de ellos es el de polarizar aún más a la sociedad, qué curioso que discutiendo con un tipo con una ideología determinada que no conozco pero intuyo, me saque a relucir algo de lo que yo mismo me he quejado recientemente en este hilo, concretamente este mismo Lunes 8 de noviembre :




Bimmer dijo:


> Acabo de ver ese vídeo, es tan
> 
> 
> Sin duda alguna se cumple la teoría de que el ER tiene como finalidad el normalizar crímenes e injusticias, hay casos clarísimos de corrupción al lado de tu casa, literalmente, en Cataluña tienes cientos de casos, uno descarado es el que puse yo por aquí que pasó sin pena ni gloria, el del caso Antonio García, pero es que ahora tienes el ESCÁNDALO de la violación salvaje a una NIÑA de 16 años y que la subnormal y escoria del ministerio de igualdá, se refiere a ella como mujer, ese escándalo en el que la policía pide colaboración a la vez que no pueden compartir por redes sociales las caras de los criminales agresores a los que tienen identificados
> ...




Curioso es, desde luego


----------



## Bimmer (13 Nov 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> En el hilo de una pelea en un chalet de las rozas con intento de asesinato de por medio a un menor de 17 años, hay un individuo que justifica dicho intento de asesinato, discutiendo con él ha sacado esto a relucir :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y tal :



The number of de beast dijo:


> ¿Es el tarado ese ultraderechista y neonazi -y condenado por terrrorismo- el mismo del hilo al que tanta bola das en este foro?


----------



## Bimmer (13 Nov 2021)

Seguimos para bingo :



The number of de beast dijo:


> ¿Y tal qué?  Tanta alegría para atribuir a otros falsamente que se alegren de un intento de asesinato, y resulta que te da vergüenza que te relacionen con esa purria neonazi y esquivas la respuesta.
> 
> Y encima el condenado por terrorismo es hijo de un subastero, lo tiene todo la criatura.  Los más jóvenes no se imaginan que hace unos cuantos años cuando no existía internet, las subastas en el Juzgado se hacían de manera presencial, y esa escoria de subasteros ejercían de auténtica MAFIA amenazando a cualquiera que no perteneciera a su clan para que solo ellos pudieran repartirse alas cosas a bajo precio. No sé lo que le pasó al padre, pero cualquier cosa es poco si era un SUBASTERO de mierda.




Os juro que no le conozco de nada y no está planeado, pero según él, se cumple lo que dije gracias al paralelismo del ER con la serie "Billions", en la que se muestra la relación de negocios fraudulentos que tienen un fiscal corrupto con un subastero.


----------



## javvi (14 Nov 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> "EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA", qué nombre, tiene su gancho de marketing, @javvi dijo que fue Rosillo el que puso el nombre pero no hay pruebas al respecto, el primero en ponerlo fue el individuo que ha creado este hilo y que tiene montada una secta en el otro hilo apocalíptico del "fin del mundo"



La prueba de que lo que dices no es verdad es que no hay más que ir al primer poste de este hilo, escrito por el ya mencionado, donde se cuelga el vídeo de la entrevista de Miguel Celades a los Royuela. El vídeo se titula "*Expediente Royuela el mayor asesinato en España desde la Guerra Civil".*

Si en tu poste cuelgas un vídeo, se supone que el vídeo existía antes de escribir el poste, digo yo. Si además el poste es el primero del hilo, no hay más que hablar. El Expediente Royuela existía como tal antes de abrirse este hilo.






Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


Bien. Supongo que muchos ya conoceréis el asunto. Se trata de la gravísima trama corrupta que aparece en unos documentos que ha dado a conocer un tal Alberto Royuela. Esos documentos pertenecerían al ex-fiscal jefe del TSJC José María Mena Alvarez, que los habría mantenido escondidos y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Liberal templado (14 Nov 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> (...)
> Por cierto @Peritta . ¿No será usted @Liberal templado?



Jajajajajaja. No , no. Lo único que me une con @Peritta es que en general me gusta su punto de vista y me encanta su forma de escribir, así, como si hablara. 

Pensándolo bien es un halago que usted haya pensado que somos la misma persona. Gracias.


----------



## Bimmer (14 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> La prueba de que lo que dices no es verdad es que no hay más que ir al primer poste de este hilo, escrito por el ya mencionado, donde se cuelga el vídeo de la entrevista de Miguel Celades a los Royuela. El vídeo se titula "*Expediente Royuela el mayor asesinato en España desde la Guerra Civil".*
> 
> Si en tu poste cuelgas un vídeo, se supone que el vídeo existía antes de escribir el poste, digo yo. Si además el poste es el primero del hilo, no hay más que hablar. El Expediente Royuela existía como tal antes de abrirse este hilo.
> 
> ...




Si se fija en las fechas, comprobará que el vídeo de la entrevista al que hace referencia se subió a Youtube el 30 de Enero de 2020, y @renko creó este hilo el 20 de Enero de 2020.

Según las pruebas actuales, renko ha sido el primero en poner el nombre de el "expediente royuela".


Luego el post inicial tiene su miga, es como : "bienvenidos a esto", no es como "atentos a esta locura, tenemos que hacer algo urgente al respecto, @calopez (dueño del foro) mueve el puto culo y hagamos algo".


----------



## Peritta (14 Nov 2021)

¿Ha encontrado las direcciones don @Liberal templado ahora que nos han explicado que en los números de las direcciones estadounidenses las manzanas se cuentan por centenas y los millares indican la distancia al centro histórico de la ciudad?.

A mí me escaman los francos suizos.
Hace pocos años leí que los suizos no dejaban a los extranjeros tener depósitos en francos suizos. Que si uno metía dóllares devolvían dollares y si euros, euros.
Lo que no sé es si éso rige si el extranjero se presenta con francos suizos a abrir una cuenta. Y supongo que las cuentas de extranjeros que tenían depósitos en francos suizos ya de antes las respetarían.




Última edición 12 Feb 2020 pone en el post inicial de Renko don @Bimmer.
Se enciende usté don @Bimmer, supongo que de impotencia. Pero no podemos hacer nada, somos mu pocos.

No nos enguarrine el hilo con conversaciones de otros hilos. Haga el favor.
Haga una pintada por ahí en algún sitio bien visible si le parece más emocionante, y hasta supongo que tendrá más difusión que este triste foro.









'Putos ignorantes': Pintada en la columna de la Plaza Mayor donde estaba el medallón de Franco


Una pintada, en la que se podía leer en mayúsculas "PUTOS IGNORANTES" apareció en la mañana de este viernes en la columna de la Plaza Mayor donde esta...




www.lagacetadesalamanca.es






A mi también me cabrea que los canallas se salgan con la suya y estoy harto de verlo por que soy vejete, pero lo que de verdad me enciende a mí es que condenen a inocentes a sabiendas.
_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (14 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Última edición 12 Feb 2020 pone en el post inicial de Renko don @Bimmer.



El primer hilo sobre el caso Mena es este en Diciembre de 2019 :






El ex-fiscal Mena ordenó más de 1.100 asesinatos en Cataluña


Según el subastero Alberto Royuela y su hijo Santiago, el ex-fiscal Mena ordenó más de 1.100 asesinatos en Cataluña y se llevaron a cabo por sus secuaces. Videos en YouTube y en Blogspot. Parece que Mena, ni denuncia, ni se querella. Blog personal de Santiago Royuela Samit Quién calla...




www.burbuja.info






Muy diferente el titulo del primer hilo creado por una persona que va por libre con este otro de marketing llamado : "expediente royuela" que pertenece a un individuo con dudosas intenciones demostradas en otro hilo que tiene apocalíptico en el que se dedica a aterrorizar al personal junto a otras cuentas organizadas en las que tienen en común compartir exceso de información negativa que no da tiempo a contrastar, investigar ni asimilar, lo mismo que hacen los Royuela con los más de 600 vídeos y la dinámica del caso Mena, y lo mismo que hacen los medios de comunicación oficiales.


Los Royuela al mostrar el caso Mena con sus más de 800 asesinatos y detallar todo ese contenido más otras corruptelas que no aparecen en la página web que nos muestran, usan un mecanismo que infravalora un solo caso de corrupción, un solo asesinato o un solo caso de corrupción valdría para exigir justicia y mover todo el país de arriba a abajo y que caiga quien deba caer, en lugar de eso nos han hecho una especie de Telecinco y acostumbrado a hablar de cientos de casos de corrupción y asesinatos reales como quien comenta una peli 




Peritta dijo:


> No nos enguarrine el hilo con conversaciones de otros hilos. Haga el favor.




Ni de broma lo enguarro, el tiempo me ha dado la razón, dije que el ER entre otros fines, uno de ellos era el de polarizar e idiotizar aún más a la gente con lo de denunciar un escándalo tan grave por parte de el bando ideológico contrario al demandado, y para muestra :




The number of de beast dijo:


> Está sembrado el amigo que hace de altavoz y defensor de mafia subastera gitaneril mezclada con los de la bandera del pollo y neonazi en forma de retoño






The number of de beast dijo:


> y resulta que te da vergüenza que te relacionen con esa purria neonazi y esquivas la respuesta.
> 
> Y encima el condenado por terrorismo es hijo de un subastero, lo tiene todo la criatura






The number of de beast dijo:


> El Royuela ese al que das tanto carrete, ¿es el mismo tipo que este?
> 
> _BARCELONA. La Sección Segunda de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona ha condenado, por un delito de terrorismo, a cuatro jóvenes que en la madrugada del 3 de marzo de 2001 hicieron explosionar un artefacto de fabricación casera en las Cotxeres de Sants, pocas horas antes de que allí se celebrara un concierto de Fermín Muguruza, en el que se pretendía reivindicar la libertad de los presos del País Vasco y se manifestaría el rechazo a la Ley Antiterrorista.
> 
> ...






The number of de beast dijo:


> ¿Es el tarado ese ultraderechista y neonazi -y condenado por terrrorismo- el mismo del hilo al que tanta bola das en este foro?




El CNI y demás motivados del tres al cuarto tenían todo esto estudiado, esperaban varias posibilidades de reacciones y la más buscada es la de ese indigente mental que cito, que en vez de decir : "hostia esto es muy grave, hay que investigarlo y denunciarlo", en vez de eso dice : "los denunciantes son de la ultraderecha neonazi fascista franquista, solo por eso el caso Mena es falso y no merece ser investigado ni denunciado".


Pues esa gente de servicios de inteligencia que se dedica a la ingeniería social saben que en España abunda ese tipo de indigente mental que cito, Alberto Royuela al pertenecer a ese ambiente del CNI y tener contactos lo saben todo esto, lo tienen que saber, ante los indigentes mentales que son mayoría en España, no puedes poner de denunciantes a gente vinculada a determinada ideología muy fácil de crear crispación y polarización en la sociedad, porque obtienes ese tipo de reacción y respuesta anormal como la del forero ese que cito.


Es tal el nivel de siniestralidad que lo tenían todo planeado y estudiado durante muchos años, de ahí las noticias sobre los Royuela de hace años, es parecido a lo de meter a VOX para que la borregada siguiera alimentando el R78 cuando este estaba casi muerto en 2018, y sin VOX, el PSOE y sus otras filiales como son el PP y Podemos ya habrían desaparecido, no existirían a día de hoy, los parásitos, ineptos, criminales e hijos de puta no tendrían a quién echar la culpa ni podrían usar el cuento de que viene el lobo, la borregada ya se habría dado cuenta de que no era agua en forma de lluvia lo que les caía en la cara sino pis, mucho pis, muchas caras meadas durante 40 años que han jodido por todas partes a España.


Os meten a unos individuos con dotes de interpretación que hacen el papel de despistados y cuñaos (los Royuela) y os lo tragáis.


----------



## Liberal templado (14 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Ha encontrado las direcciones don @Liberal templado ahora que nos han explicado que en los números de las direcciones estadounidenses las manzanas se cuentan por centenas y los millares indican la distancia al centro histórico de la ciudad?.



Pues no. Las direcciones que posteé siguen siendo incorrectas. Igual investigo algunas más al azar a ver qué pasa.

Otro punto sospechoso, menor, pero sospechoso aunque quizás expliclable. El amigo Arimany tien su nombre en catalán en sun DNI, seguro. Dos razones; una porque es indepe y todos se han traducido el idioma en el DNI y dos porque en las listas municipales de Vic aparece su nombre "Josep" y ahí sí se copian del DNI.

En cambio en los extractos que aparecen en los videos sale "José". Raro de nuevo. A no ser que se copie manualmente de la información que les llega a los Royuela y el transcriptor traduzca el nombre cada vez. Puede ser, pero sorprende de nuevo. Ninguna prueba de las que he leído o investigado es definitiva pero me gustaría que Santi respondiera a alguna de estas dudas

Lo mismo para su hijo "Joan" que aparece transcrito como "Juan" y a éste por su edad, con toda seguridad le bautizaron ya en catalán.



Peritta dijo:


> A mí me escaman los francos suizos.
> Hace pocos años leí que los suizos no dejaban a los extranjeros tener depósitos en francos suizos. Que si uno metía dóllares devolvían dollares y si euros, euros.
> Lo que no sé es si éso rige si el extranjero se presenta con francos suizos a abrir una cuenta. Y supongo que las cuentas de extranjeros que tenían depósitos en francos suizos ya de antes las respetarían.



Lo de los francos suizos no tenía ni idea,


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Nov 2021)

Una pregunta a los creyentes del ER: ¿cuántas de las 300 y pico muertes atribuidas a ETA pero no reivindicadas por la banda fueron perpetradas por los sicarios de Mena?


----------



## javvi (14 Nov 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> El primer hilo sobre el caso Mena es este en Diciembre de 2019 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El hilo *El ex-fiscal Mena ordenó más de 1.100 asesinatos en Cataluña *lo crea el forero Cagabandurrias el 25 de diciembre de 2019. 
El primero en utilizar la denominación Expediente Royuela es el forero Energía libre en su poste del 17 de enero de 2020 (página 7 de ese hilo. Poste 105).
El hilo en que estamos lo creo Renko el 20 de enero de 2020.
La clave de por qué Energía Libre usa esa denominación es porque, en la misma página 7, el forero Cagabandurrias, que creó el hilo, cuelga un vídeo de Santiago donde él mismo explica por qué se llama Expediente Royuela, porque así lo ha bautizado Rosillo. El vídeo tiene fecha de 16 de enero de 2020.






El ex-fiscal Mena ordenó más de 1.100 asesinatos en Cataluña


Sea como fuera, los echos son lo que me interesan, si tiene esas pruebas de puño y letra de toda esta gente amen de lo que no se sabe, esto es una de las cosas mas horribles que he escuchado ultimamente. Que todo es una puta mentira ya lo sabia, pero que te lo muestren es otra cosa, como se...




www.burbuja.info





*REFLEXIONES DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA ENTREGA 80*
11.214 visualizaciones
16 ene 2020



Yo recuerdo perfectamente la conversación entre Pedro Rosillo y Alberto Royuela en el canal de Rosillo. Royuela se quejaba de que se debería llamar Expediente Mena, y Rosillo se disculpaba con que eso podría llevar a confusión por el tema de los menas.
Lo cierto que esas entrevistas han desaparecido de el canal de El Arconte, el canal de Rosillo. La mención más antigua es la del vídeo *Seguimos Detrás del BOMBAZO DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA, *de fecha 28 de diciembre de 2020. 



He visto varias de esas entrevistas recuperadas en IVOOX. Todavía no he tenido tiempo de escucharlas detenidamente.


----------



## javvi (14 Nov 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Una pregunta a los creyentes del ER: ¿cuántas de las 300 y pico muertes atribuidas a ETA pero no reivindicadas por la banda fueron perpetradas por los sicarios de Mena?



Buena pregunta, y gracias por no mencionar los diarios de Hitler.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Buena pregunta, y gracias por no mencionar los diarios de Hitler.



De nada.


----------



## javvi (14 Nov 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Otro punto sospechoso, menor, pero sospechoso aunque quizás expliclable. El amigo Arimany tien su nombre en catalán en sun DNI, seguro. Dos razones; una porque es indepe y todos se han traducido el idioma en el DNI y dos porque en las listas municipales de Vic aparece su nombre "Josep" y ahí sí se copian del DNI.
> 
> En cambio en los extractos que aparecen en los videos sale "José". Raro de nuevo. A no ser que se copie manualmente de la información que les llega a los Royuela y el transcriptor traduzca el nombre cada vez. Puede ser, pero sorprende de nuevo. Ninguna prueba de las que he leído o investigado es definitiva pero me gustaría que Santi respondiera a alguna de estas dudas
> 
> Lo mismo para su hijo "Joan" que aparece transcrito como "Juan" y a éste por su edad, con toda seguridad le bautizaron ya en catalán.



Le contesto, sea usted Don Peritta o no. En las notas que se cruzan Mena y Ruiz los nombres catalanes siempre se castellanizan. Es una regla que siempre cumplen. Joan es Juan, Pere es Pedro, Josep es José, etc.

Un ejemplo, y de paso, una vez más auto promociono, que no nos hacen ningún caso. El asesinato del padre de un ex primer ministro de Francia.




javvi dijo:


> *EL CASO 525 JAVIER VALLS SUBIRÁ PODRÍA SER EL PADRE DEL MANUEL VALLS: EL EX PRIMER MINISTRO DE FRANCIA Y AHORA CONCEJAL DE BARCELONA.*
> 
> Si catalanizamos el nombre, tenemos* Xavier Valls Subirá. *De las notas sabemos que está persona le está tocando los cojones al amigo de Mena: el abogado Juan Prats. Información muy vaga.
> Más concreto es el dato de que la misa/funeral se celebró en el tanatorio de Las Corts el 17 de septiembre del 2006. Se supone que la misa funeral es el día posterior al del fallecimiento. Por tanto, falleció el 16 de septiembre del 2006.
> ...


----------



## javvi (14 Nov 2021)

*ANGLADA RIUS DE SÓM IDENTITARIS DE VIC, INSTA AL DR. ARIMANY A DESMENTIR SU FORTUNA PÚBLICAMENTE*








(Conté Vídeo) Josep Arimany no pot estar més temps callat


Josep Anglada encoratja al Sr. Arimany a querellar-se contra totes aquetes persones o entitats par tal de perseverar la seva honorabilitat COMUNICAT D...




www.somidentitaris.cat

















Acusan al primer teniente de alcalde de Vic (Junts) de tener más de 30 casas en EEUU y depósitos millonarios en bancos del extranjero | Noticiero Universal


Josep Arimany Josep Arimany, primer teniente de alcalde en el Ayuntamiento de Vic y diputado por Junts per Catalunya en la Diputación de Barcelona, está siendo acosado estos últimos días a través de…




noticierouniversal.com





La cosa entre Arimany y Anglada viene de años atrás.









La extrema derecha se ceba con Vic


Tres partidos antiinmigración aspiran a hacerse un lugar en la capital de Osona aprovechando la grave crisis que atraviesa CiU y la división de la izquierda




elpais.com


----------



## javvi (14 Nov 2021)

*EL 9NOU.CAT CONTRATACA. LOS ROYUELA. DELIRIOS DE UNOS ULTRAS. *

En la línea de El País. Todo el artículo va sobre lo muy fachas que son los Royuela. Según este diario el viaje al Líbano podría ser para evitar la acción de la justicia debido a la gravedad de las calumnias contra Arimany.









Els Royuela, deliris d’uns ultres


Darrere les calúmnies i amenaces a Josep Arimany hi ha una família relacionada amb la ultradreta i amb diversos episodis violents




el9nou.cat


----------



## javvi (14 Nov 2021)

*EL ARTÍCULO CONTRA LOS ROYUELA EN EL 9NOYCAT LO ESCRIBE XAVIER RIUS SANT. SE ME PASÓ EN EL POSTE ANTERIOR.*

Se hace eco de sí mismo en su twitter. 

Publico 
@el9nou
un article sobre la campanya d l'ultra Santiago Royuela, denunciant una suposada trama per amagar mil assassinats a Catalunya q ara assenyala al regidor de Vic Josep Arimany, i explico la trajectòria ultra d la família https://xavier-rius.blogspot.com/2021/11/els-royuela-deliris-duns-ultres.html… 
@Miquel_R

@jcomajoan



https://twitter.com/xrius1



Y lo copia pega en su blog, o al revés. 









Els Royuela, deliris d'uns ultres. Analitzo a El 9 Nou l'anomenat Expediente Royuela que denuncia la suposada trama per amagar mil assassinats que ara assenyala al regidor de Vic Josep Arimany, que fou director de l'Institut de Medicina Legal de Catalunya per manipular suposadament centenars d'autòpsies. Explico la trajectòria ultra de la família Royuela, molt influent a tota la ultradreta de Catalunya


Xavier Rius Sant, periodista. El 9 Nou, divendres 12 de novembre de 2021 Llegir l'article a El 9 Nou Fa gairebé tres anys que el...




xavier-rius.blogspot.com


----------



## Bimmer (14 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> El hilo *El ex-fiscal Mena ordenó más de 1.100 asesinatos en Cataluña *lo crea el forero Cagabandurrias el 25 de diciembre de 2019.
> El primero en utilizar la denominación Expediente Royuela es el forero Energía libre en su poste del 17 de enero de 2020 (página 7 de ese hilo. Poste 105).
> El hilo en que estamos lo creo Renko el 20 de enero de 2020.
> La clave de por qué Energía Libre usa esa denominación es porque, en la misma página 7, el forero Cagabandurrias, que creó el hilo, cuelga un vídeo de Santiago donde él mismo explica por qué se llama Expediente Royuela, porque así lo ha bautizado Rosillo. El vídeo tiene fecha de 16 de enero de 2020.
> ...




Aparente y posible zasca que me llevo y me va a durar todo el invierno, pero a mi favor he de decir que el tal Rosillo es otro tipo peculiar y que tiene en común con renko y Santiago el exceso continuo de información negativa.


Esto ya sería entrar en teorías de conspiración y demás pero hay un dicho popular que dice : "piensa mal y acertarás".


Vamos en camino de los 700 vídeos sobre el ER y aquí no pasa nada.

Un solo vídeo de Santiago montando el numerito en una comisaría contando un resumen y más importante sobre el ER como el asesinato de su hermano y por lo menos tendríamos a unos funcionarios a caramelo para ser denunciados por delito de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos en caso de que no investigaran el ER. 


Y también tendríamos una prueba de credibilidad muy rotunda, más que subir casi 700 vídeos similares en una habitación contando cientos y cientos de casos de corrupción, que pasados 2 años no han conseguido nada de nada, ni que este triste hilo sea fijado en el principal...


----------



## Bimmer (14 Nov 2021)

Fotos hay el cadáver de Javier Royuela


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *EL 9NOU.CAT CONTRATACA. LOS ROYUELA. DELIRIOS DE UNOS ULTRAS. *
> 
> En la línea de El País. Todo el artículo va sobre lo muy fachas que son los Royuela. Según este diario el viaje al Líbano podría ser para evitar la acción de la justicia debido a la gravedad de las calumnias contra Arimany.
> 
> ...




jajaja que puta basura de panfleto polaco pagado con tu dinero y con el mio, joder es peor aun que TV3 jajaja

Si dijese que me alegraria de que como en el Papus, les pusieran un bombazo en la porteria seria delito de odio, asi que no lo voy a decir ni hacer.

Al menos en el Papus salian tias en bolas pero en este truño solo sale pura basura y encima falsa.

Y encima lo ponen con el punto rojo masonico encima que significa segun leo en el hilo de simbologia a eliminar. juas

edito: parece ser que el troll oficial de Mena el tal carlos ese ha trolleado tambien los comentarios de ese panfleto cagalufo poniendo a santi de loco. Puto trollazo de mier, por lo visto debe seguirnos o ser el marimason de bajo grado al que le han encomendado trollear todo lo posible y difamar.

Venga payaso, trolleate el ojt. VENCIMOS Y VENCEREMOS CON EL SAGRADO CORAZON DE JESUS


----------



## Peritta (15 Nov 2021)

No son pruebas periciales, son pruebas administrativas. El albarán de entrega, la factura, el recibido etc. 
La lástima es que la mayoría no tengan fecha.
Si contamos con que están las huellas de Mena además de la letra caligráfica entonces sí se considerarían pruebas periciales. 

Tampoco podemos descartar que aparezca material gráfico si el viaje al Líbano tiene éxito. 
Incluso puede que sea allí también donde tenga el comsario Villarejo su zulo de información vaginal y lo mismo don Santi, por hacerle a éste un favor, nos trae hasta porno.
¿No decían que era la Suiza de oriente medio?. Pues entonces tocristo dejará por allí cosas a guardar.

Yo aún no descarto que aparezcan cintas de audio, de las que encargaba Mena para espiar. 
A Margarita Robles le da unas de magistrados y miitares espiados, y no sabemos si se las devuelve como las notas, las destruye, o se las queda.



______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (15 Nov 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Aparente y posible zasca que me llevo y me va a durar todo el invierno, pero a mi favor he de decir que el tal Rosillo es otro tipo peculiar y que tiene en común con renko y Santiago el exceso continuo de información negativa.
> 
> 
> Esto ya sería entrar en teorías de conspiración y demás pero hay un dicho popular que dice : "piensa mal y acertarás".
> ...



Tampoco exageremos. Si yo meto la pata, espero que los foreros me lo hagan saber. Todo con el debido respeto, con datos y bien argumentado. Lo que no me gusta es la zafiedad que gastan algunos, o algunas. 

Y tampoco se puede decir que no pase nada, algo pasa, pero las cosas de palacio van despacio. No estamos en la misma situación de hace un año, ya se han sobrepasado algunas líneas impensables hace no tanto.

Por cierto, Don @Bimmer, un debate muy interesante sobre el ER que guarda cierto parecido con su hipótesis.

*EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA: EL FIN DEL RÉGIMEN DEL 78

*


----------



## Triyuga (15 Nov 2021)

Pistas del dinero:

*Acusan al primer teniente de alcalde de Vic (Junts) de tener más de 30 casas en EEUU y depósitos millonarios en bancos del extranjero*

Josep Arimany
Josep Arimany, primer teniente de alcalde en el Ayuntamiento de Vic y diputado por Junts per Catalunya en la Diputación de Barcelona, está siendo acosado estos últimos días a través de las redes sociales en forma de denuncias presentadas por Alberto Royuela, Juan Martínez Grasa y por el juez Presencia, presidente de la Asociación Contra la Corrupción (ACODAP), donde se le acusa de tener más de 30 casas en Estados Unidos y una gran fortuna depositada en bancos del extranjero.
El presidente de SOMI, Josep Anglada, exconcejal del Ayuntamiento de Vic y candidato a la Alcaldía de esta ciudad en las elecciones municipales de mayo de 2023, ha instado a Arimany a que aclare “estas gravísimas acusaciones en forma de denuncia y haga una comparecencia ante los medios de comunicación para negar rotundamente que haya tenido nunca dinero en el extranjero ni que haya participado en operaciones financieras ligadas a su familia”.
En este sentido, Anglada ha recordado que “al no ser ésta la primera vez que el señor Arimany recibe acusaciones de que podrían poner en duda su honestidad, debería dar unas explicaciones claras y contundentes ante los ciudadanos de Vic”.
El líder histórico del identitarismo en Cataluña ha alentado a Arimany a “interponer las correspondientes querellas contra todas estas personas o entidades para poderse defender de que lo que se ha denunciado o publicado no sólo es mentira sino que pretende lesionar gravemente su honorabilidad”.



;Las malas lenguas incluso hablan del doctor Arymany, y de "Autopsias a la carta"


----------



## Liberal templado (15 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Le contesto, sea usted Don Peritta o no. En las notas que se cruzan Mena y Ruiz los nombres catalanes siempre se castellanizan. Es una regla que siempre cumplen. Joan es Juan, Pere es Pedro, Josep es José, etc.



Pues es verdad. Si siempre lo castelllanizan, asunto resuelto. 

Y no, no soy @Peritta. No es falsa modestia, pero yo escribo peor.


----------



## Bimmer (15 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Tampoco exageremos. Si yo meto la pata, espero que los foreros me lo hagan saber. Todo con el debido respeto, con datos y bien argumentado. Lo que no me gusta es la zafiedad que gastan algunos, o algunas.
> 
> Y tampoco se puede decir que no pase nada, algo pasa, pero las cosas de palacio van despacio. No estamos en la misma situación de hace un año, ya se han sobrepasado algunas líneas impensables hace no tanto.
> 
> ...



Me lo estoy viendo, lo veré por partes ya que es largo, gracias.

Por cierto, ¿El hombre de ese vídeo no es Gispert el amigo de los Royuela?


Es brutal ese vídeo, pero brutal.


----------



## Bimmer (15 Nov 2021)

Flipad :










La aplaudida llamada de atención a un señor de Bilbao que "piropeó" a una joven de 18 años


En La Jungla. Un grupo de mujeres que vio lo sucedido en las calles de Bilbao increparon al hombre que se encontraba parado en un paso de cebra.




www.elespanol.com





Tweet de la petarda que luego se calla con las costumbres gitanas e islámicas sobre las mujeres :

 


La policia municipal de Bilbao le responde esto :

 


Y a Santiago Royuela ninguna policía le dice que van a revisar el ER, qué país


----------



## Peritta (15 Nov 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Pues es verdad. Si siempre lo castelllanizan, asunto resuelto.
> 
> Y no, no soy @Peritta. No es falsa modestia, pero yo escribo peor.



Éso de que escribe usté peor es como todo: todo es ponerse.

Don @javvi le recuerdo que las notas que sacaban al principio, al Arimany éste le daban solo 2.000 eurillos.
Luego, o le metieron en nómina o no se entiende tanto patrimonio.

De todas maneras el tío andaba por ahí de congresos en lugar de estar currando (habría que averiguar quienes eran los segundos al mando, tanto en el instituto de medicina forense como en el de medicina legal) y hasta fue al maremoto de Indonesia, no sé si a dietas y gastos pagados, a pintarla y a figurar. Pero ésto fue casi diez años después.
Lo que sí demuestra poderío y mando en plaza es que se presentara desde Barcelona con un equipo de forenses el 3 de Abril del 2004 en la calle Martín Gaite de Leganés, como si estuviera sobre aviso de lo que iba a pasar, y no solo desplazara a la doctora Baladía, que como forense titular de Madrid querría estár por allí husmeando y hocicando, sino que hiciera que la mandaran a su casa con cajas destempladas.

-Señora váyase que no son horas.

Luego tengo el barrunto de que al Arimany no solo le ha pagado Mena.

Vamos que la de Mena es una, de las varias bandas mafiosas que campean a amparo y al socaire de nuestra administración.

¿Ha hurgado por ahí don @Liberal templado y ha encontrado lugares y propiedades?.

Mire que hablamos con el Gregorio -o su cuñao- le decimos que nos haga un DNI falso a nombre de la otra identidad del Arimany y tomamos posesión de aquello sin más miramientos.
Aunque también podemos camelar a una funcicharo de archivos y no solo nos oficializa el DNI falso sino que nos consigue pasaportes y nos borra los antecedentes penales.

PD. que no sé si vendrá al caso.

Otra de las fuerzas que opera en la oscuridad para acabar con España, además de los masones, de los british, de los gringos o los carolingios, de marroquís y musulmanes, de judios o de sionistras que no sé, de éso sabe más don @Uritorco, de los sovieskis y bolivarianos, y de mexicanos y colombianos que aspiran a ser la cabeza de la hispanidad tras haber matado a la Madre Patria -o Matria que no sé- son los putos calvinistas suizos.

Sí sí. Ahí a la chita callando y pasando desapercibidos como los holandeses, los suecos o los coreanos, pero son los más beneficiados por el status-quo imperante.

Oficializan el precio de los metales nobles y allí tienen la Cruz Roja y otras muchas organizaciones internacionales sus sedes. 

¿No se acuerdan con qué ritual mas raro o inquietante, o satánico inauguraron no sé qué tunel bajo los Alpes?.
Sí, ya sé que es una magufada y yo no creo en iluminatis ni reptilianos de ésos. Pero Breno, el del "vae victis" era suizo, y suizos deben de ser, además de la guardia, los servicios secretos de don Bergoglio.

Y es que en geopoítica hay que ver todo el tablero.
_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (16 Nov 2021)

Lo han subido hace cinco horas. Disfrútenlo.


----------



## javvi (16 Nov 2021)

*CASO 593. BALTASAR TORRICO TORRICO. FINCA DE SAN BRUNO: EL PARAISO DE LOS CAZADORES DE PERDICES.*


Código 17, que quiere decir que es encargo de Mariano Fernández Bermejo. Caso muy extraño, o quizá haya algún error. Le fallecen en Madrid el 2 de marzo de 2003 y la misa funeral es el 23 de septiembre de 2003. Más de medio año entre ambas fechas.

El mismo día que liquidan a Baltasar Torrico, los hombres de Ruiz tienen otro encargo, en este caso, el 86, de Monzer Al Kassar. Se trata de un sabotaje aéreo a Juan Carlos Gómez Santana Flores: el trabajador de Iberia que disfrutaba los fines de semana practicando el vuelo ligero. Cabe preguntarse si los hombres de Ruiz se dividieron en dos grupos: uno liquidando el caso 593 en Madrid, y el otro manipulando el aparato en el que iba a volar Juan Carlos Gómez en el aeródromo de Lillo, provincia de Toledo.



javvi dijo:


> CASO 86 JUAN CARLOS GÓMEZ SANTANA FLORES. SABOTAJE AÉREO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenemos a la familia de Baltasar Torrico Torrico unida en la esquela de su hermano Javier, que fallece el 24 de enero de 2020. Entre sus hermanos cuatro vienen marcados con una cruz, es decir, cuatro han fallecido ya: Luisa, Baltasar, Andrés y Antonio. Además de sus parientes, en distintos grados, también ruegan una oración por su alma los trabajadores de la finca San Bruno. 





__





Javier Torrico Torrico | ESQUELAS ABC







esquelasenprensa.com












Family tree of x Javier Torrico Torrico


Discover the family history of x Javier Torrico Torrico.




gw.geneanet.org





También hay noticias de los padres de los Torrico Torrico, que son *Bartolomé Torrico Marcos,* un rico propietario de _Villanueva de Córdoba _y *Antonia Torrico Ayllón. *En 1938 el matrimonio Torrico Torrico participó en una colecta en _Homenaje a Mola_ con 40 pts.





__





Bartolomé Torrico Martos - Cordobapedia - La Enciclopedia Libre de Córdoba







cordobapedia.wikanda.es





Los Torrico Torrico son propietarios de grandes fincas y viven de su explotación. Baltasar recibe subvenciones de la Unión Europea, que van desde el sacrificio de ganado bovino y terneros hasta la producción de aceite de oliva, la reforestación, el sector vitivinícola o los cultivos herbáceos. 





__





TORRICO TORRICO BALTASAR | Spain | FarmSubsidy.org


FarmSubsidy shows who gets subsidies under the European Common Agricultural Policy




farmsubsidy.org






Su hermano Javier figura como empresario dedicado a la caza comercial y cotos. Además de propietario de inmuebles que alquila por cuenta propia. 





__





FRANCISCO JAVIER TORRICO TORRICO Información del ejecutivo o administrador y su cargo.


Información sobre el ejecutivo FRANCISCO JAVIER TORRICO TORRICO. Los datos ofrecidos son una muestra del informe completo en el que se incluye información comercial y profesional.




www.expansion.com





A Baltasar lo volvemos a ver en un B.O.E de 1976 como propietario de una finca en Los Pedroches, provincia de Córdoba.



https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1976/05/18/pdfs/A09572-09573.pdf



En la nota de Ruiz aparecen como familiares asistentes a la misa funeral la mujer _Marisol de la Riva _y la hija _Marisol Torrico de la Riva,_ que ha seguido la tradición familiar de explotación agropecuaria. 


https://www.asajajaen.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/ANEXO-I-RELACION-DE-BENEFICIARIOS-PROVISIONALES-MEDIDA-10.1.13.pdf






__





Anuncio de 31 de octubre de 2011, de la Dirección General de Fondos Agrarios, por el que se notifican los actos administrativos que se citan.







www.juntadeandalucia.es





Dijimos que en la esquela de Javier se mencionaba, además de su familia, a los trabajadores de la finca San Bruno, en la provincia de Ciudad Real. 

*Una de las fincas privadas más grandes de La Mancha, su extensión y orografía es tan diversa que entremezcla campos de encina y montañas con laderas de monte bajo salteadas de algunas siembras. En el corazón de la finca se encuentra un antiguo cortijo manchego totalmente reformado, un lugar perfecto para aquellas empresas que quieran estar en contacto con la naturaleza lejos del bullicio de las grandes ciudades.*​​*ACTIVIDADES:*​_Safari fotográfico, comidas camperas a lo “Memorias de África”, rutas 4x4, senderismo y tiro al plato. Posibilidad de organizar cualquier tipo de evento, reuniones de empresa, Consejos de Administración, juntas de accionistas o actividades out door, como team building, recorrido en globo, golf, visita turísticas por la zona, catas, talleres etc._​




__





San Bruno | Finca para eventos corporativos y empresa


Casa Hotel rural lujo exclusivo mejores casas de campo privadas y espacios singulares para eventos corporativos, empresa, consejos administración, reuniones de alta dirección, formación




eventsofexcellence.es






Tenemos alguna crónica de la Finca, o Dehesa, de San Bruno. Hay un artículo titulado _Buscando el día perfecto, _en el que el autor relata su experiencia de un día de caza en la Dehesa de San Bruno. Va de la mano de Daniel Ramos Figueroa, que dirige la agencia cinegética _Caza y Turismo. _En la finca se puede practicar tanto la caza menor como la mayor en sus más de 5.000 hectáreas. Hace un par de menciones al dueño de la finca.

_Su dueño, Javier, y todo el personal están volcados en que estés en todo momento perfectamente atendido y, por cierto, hay que mencionar su gastronomía, pues todos los días te sorprenden a la hora del yantar, ¡toda una maravilla! _​
Y más abajo:

_Sólo me queda dar mi agradecimiento como aficionado a la menor a Javier Torrico, por hacer esa labor por la caza que muchos desconocen, y que, aunque sean fincas dedicadas a la explotación, ésta es otra cosa, es todo el conjunto y hay que venir y verlo, saborearlo y, después, hablar._​​


https://cazawonke.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/n_361.pdf



En esa misma finca de San Bruno en 2016 alguien, accidentalmente o no, recibió un tiro y tuvo que ser trasladado a la U.V.I









Herido un cazador en Viso del Marqués


El hombre, de 48 años, ha recibido un disparo en una pierna



www.abc.es








No olvidemos quién hace el encargo y qué aficiones tiene: además de tocar el bajo en un grupo pop de los sesenta: _los Cirros_, su otra afición es la actividad cinegética, que es además uno de los escenarios principales para los negocios de altos vuelos entre políticos y empresarios, y no sólo durante el Franquismo, como nos lo retrató Berlanga. Negocios, entre tiro y tiro, que le costaron el puesto de Ministro en el 2009. Estando de montería con el juez Garzón fue víctima del desquiciado régimen de taifas del 78, y le pillaron que se había salido unos pocos kilómetros de donde tenía licencia de caza: Castilla y La Mancha, adentrándose en Jaén, que es ya otra taifa.








Entre el fallecimiento de Torrico y su misa funeral pasa más de medio año. En febrero del 2003, cuando le fallecen, el puesto de *Don Código Décimo Séptimo* era de _fiscal jefe del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de la Comunidad de Madrid_. Cuando se celebra el funeral, septiembre del mismo año, ya le habían ascendido a _fiscal jefe de la Sala Tercera (Contencioso-Administrativo) del Tribunal Supremo _ (julio del 2003). Queda la duda de si el encarguillo del señor Torrico influyó en su trepa.





__





Temas de actualidad. Mariano Fernández Bermejo. Gente. A fondo. Expansión.com






www.expansion.com





En la entrada de la Wikipedia de Don Código hay un párrafo que ha pasado desapercibido para los que borran la entrada del fiscal Mena. 

*Otros datos de interés[editar]*​
*Encargó, según se desprende del fichero del exfiscal Mena, una cincuentena de asesinatos al fiscal Mena Álvarez. Por estos hechos fue denunciado pero ha habido silencio absoluto.*
*








Mariano Fernández Bermejo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





*








Excuso decir que en cotos de caza frecuentados por los poderes fácticos, de dimensiones tan grandes, donde el personal es de total confianza, se pueden hacer muchas cosas con total discreción además de la caza menor y la mayor. 
¿Qué no se puede hacer que se pueda hacer en Mequinenza, Almacelles, Vinaroz o San Sebastián de los Reyes?
¿Qué error cometió Don Baltasar Torrico Torrico, o quizá algún pariente suyo que recibió un aviso en forma de código 17?


----------



## javvi (16 Nov 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿El hombre de ese vídeo no es Gispert el amigo de los Royuela?



No, son los colegas de Michael Boor, que han abierto otro canal.


----------



## javvi (16 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Don @javvi le recuerdo que las notas que sacaban al principio, al Arimany éste le daban solo 2.000 eurillos.
> Luego, o le metieron en nómina o no se entiende tanto patrimonio.



Desde luego, algo más tié que haber. No olvidemos sus contactos al más alto nivel relacionado con las tres fuentes de la lucha antiterrorista de cuyo nombre Iñaki prefiere no acordarse.



Peritta dijo:


> Lo que sí demuestra poderío y mando en plaza es que se presentara desde Barcelona con un equipo de forenses el 3 de Abril del 2004 en la calle Martín Gaite de Leganés, como si estuviera sobre aviso de lo que iba a pasar, y no solo desplazara a la doctora Baladía, que como forense titular de Madrid querría estár por allí husmeando y hocicando, sino que hiciera que la mandaran a su casa con cajas destempladas.



Aquí tengo que corregirle, al menos que yo sepa. Donde Arimany intenta meter las narices es en el IFEMA , la morgue improvisada de los cadáveres del 11m, y es Carmen Baladía la que le para los pies. Cuando se produce la explosión en el piso de Leganés, Baladía se ha tomado unos días de descanso, (no creo que fuese casualidad el escoger esas fechas no estando de turno la forense molesta). No me extrañaría nada que Arimany anduviese metido también allí, pero estuve buscando información y no encontré nada que lo confirmase.



javvi dijo:


> *JOSEP ARIMANY MANSO Y EL 11M.*
> 
> Oficialmente sí. Y se supone que también participó en el reconocimiento de cadáveres del tsunami de Tailandia el mismo año. Lo dice la Wikipedia, y muchas fuentes más.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peritta (16 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Aquí tengo que corregirle, al menos que yo sepa. Donde Arimany intenta meter las narices es en el IFEMA , la morgue improvisada de los cadáveres del 11m, y es Carmen Baladía la que le para los pies. Cuando se produce la explosión en el piso de Leganés, Baladía se ha tomado unos días de descanso, (no creo que fuese casualidad el escoger esas fechas no estando de turno la forense molesta). No me extrañaría nada que Arimany anduviese metido también allí, pero estuve buscando información y no encontré nada que lo confirmase.



No, no, si ya sé que se presentó en Madrid el mismo 11-M con mucha diligencia y 20 billetes de avión para 20 forenses, que ya es tener mucha diligencia, si es que no estaba sobre aviso de o que iba a pasar. Si también se ofrecieron forenses israelís a colaborar que bien que nos lo ha dicho usté dos o tres veces pero el que también se ofrecieran forenses norteamericanos no.
Lo cual no me impide a mí pensar que también se ofrecerían forenses franceses o british.

Pues no sé si la doctora Baladía estaba de permiso, de descanso, de moscosos o de baja. 
Pero si eres la forense-jefe de Madrid, a menos que Leganés tenga instituto de medicina forense propio, por honrilla o vergüenza torera te presentas por allí. Y más si lo de 11-M había ocurrido 20 días antes.

Y de que lo hizo estoy seguro, por que el echarla poco menos que con cajas destempladas se lo oí yo decir a ella misma en una entrevista radiofónica.
A quien no conocía yo entonces era al Arimany Manso éste. 
Y me supongo que sería él, aunque como usté yo tampoco tengo la certeza, quien hiciera las identificaciones dactiloscópicas, que no autopsias, ésto último también dicho por ella.
Y me lo supongo por que ya hizo intento cuando el 11-M.

¿No sabemos entonces quién firmó el parte de defunción del Chino del Tunecino, o del Geo Torronteras?.

¿No nos lee ningún funcionario con mano en archivos de la judicatura, o de la policía, para que nos saque de dudas?.

Joer. Qué foro más triste.




Otra cosa que también me escama, y aquí coincido con @Liberal templado es que sea Ruiz quien lleve desde los sicarios, las escuchas telefónicas, las dobles identidades, las extorsiones a los camellos, hasta lo que Margarita Robles cobra a las vecinas por el alquiler de las casas. 

¿Cuándo duerme este hombre?. 

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (17 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Si también se ofrecieron forenses israelís a colaborar que bien que nos lo ha dicho usté dos o tres veces



Y todas las que haga falta hasta que a los españoles les salga de los huevos enterarse de en qué consiste realmente este régimen 78/3 abril/C-19.



Peritta dijo:


> Pues no sé si la doctora Baladía estaba de permiso, de descanso, de moscosos o de baja.



_Después de la explosión del piso de Leganés, el desescombro y la recogida de restos continuaron a lo largo del domingo 4 de abril de 2004. Ambas operaciones estaban dirigidas in situ por la juez *Teresa Palacios*._​​​
_En el Instituto Anatómico Forense no se encontraba la directora, *Carmen Baladía*, que acababa de tomar un permiso pocos días antes con el que esperaba poder recuperarse del tremendo desgaste vivido desde el fatídico 11-M, cuando le tocó hacerse cargo de organizar todas las autopsias de las víctimas en aquella morgue improvisada en que se convirtió el IFEMA._​​_En su lugar, Carmen Baladía había dejado como responsable del Instituto al *doctor Pera*, como director en funciones. Sin embargo, quien se hizo cargo de la situación tras la explosión del piso de Leganés no fue el doctor Pera, sino el jefe de la Sección de Antropología del Instituto, *José Luis Prieto Carrero*, que hizo caso omiso del director en funciones y se puso al mando de todo lo relacionado con los cuerpos de los “suicidas”, sin que el doctor Pera pudiera impedirlo._​

_A las 11:30 de la mañana del lunes 5 de abril, funcionarios de la Sección de Antropología y Biología de la Comisaría General de Policía Científica se personaban en el Instituto Anatómico Forense para colaborar en el examen de los cadáveres y tomar muestras de ADN de los restos, con vistas a su identificación. Sin embargo, el doctor Prieto se encaró con los funcionarios de Policía Científica y, de forma un tanto incorrecta, les dijo que el examen de los restos sería realizado por el personal a su cargo y que no les iba a permitir la toma de muestras de ADN si no recibía una orden por escrito de la juez del caso, ya que tenía órdenes de enviar las muestras al Instituto Nacional de Toxicología y Ciencias Forenses (INTC) de Madrid. Tras eso, les dijo a los miembros de la Policía Científica que volvieran a las seis._​​_A las 18:00 volvían a presentarse los funcionarios policiales en la sede del Instituto Anatómico Forense, volviéndoseles a reiterar que ya se estaban encargando de la toma de muestras de ADN los miembros del INTC y que no se les iba a permitir el acceso a menos que se recibiera orden escrita de la juez. La propia juez Teresa Palacios, que continuaba supervisando las labores de desescombro en Leganés, llamó por teléfono al doctor Prieto para ordenarle que permitiera el acceso de la Policía Científica a los cadáveres. Pero ni siquiera eso bastó, ya que Prieto se negó hasta que la juez no enviara sus órdenes por escrito, cosa que desde Leganés, obviamente, no podía hacer. Finalmente, después de muchos dimes y diretes, se permitió a los funcionarios policiales tomar las muestras de ADN que venían buscando, tras lo cual se marcharon._​​_Fue el equipo del doctor Prieto quien realizó los estudios antropológicos, toxicológicos y radiológicos de los cadáveres de los presuntos suicidas. Sin embargo, lo sorprendente es que no se redactaron los preceptivos informes legales de autopsia. La irregularidad es de tal calibre que Del Olmo tuvo que solicitar, dos años después, que el doctor Prieto redactara los informes de autopsia. Pero ya era tarde. Del Olmo podía ordenar que se hiciera una segunda autopsia (o, mejor dicho, una primera autopsia), pero lo que no podía era ordenar que se redactara un informe de una autopsia que no se había hecho._​

_ El doctor Prieto protagonizó también en la Comisión de Investigación del 11-M otro episodio peculiar. El Partido Socialista le convocó a la Comisión para contrarrestar mediáticamente el testimonio de Carmen Baladía, y lo hizo citándole en calidad de “*Subdirector del Instituto Anatómico Forense*”, cargo que no sólo no ostentaba dicho doctor, sino que ni siquiera existía: en el Instituto Anatómico Forense no había subdirector. El propio Prieto tuvo que mandar un escrito aclarando que él no era subdirector del Instituto, a pesar de lo cual su comparecencia no fue anulada. _​​_








La Policía Científica no pudo acceder durante varias horas a los cadáveres de los “suicidas” de Leganés


Nadie ha sido capaz de explicar todavía por qué no se hicieron autopsias a los supuestos suicidas de Leganés, a pesar de que la Ley exige su práctica en toda muerte violenta. Pero no es esto lo único extraño en lo que respecta al tratamiento que se dio a los cuerpos encontrados en Leganés...




www.libertaddigital.com




_
ECCE HOMO: *José Luis Prieto Carrero.*



https://www.congreso.es/public_oficiales/L8/CONG/DS/CI/CI_008.PDF


ç

El responsable de las no-autopsias de Leganés es el que dieciséis años después se encarga de las no-autopsias de C-19.

_La enfermedad por el nuevo coronavirus (COVID-19), surgida a fínales de 2019 en la ciudad china de Wuhan, fue declarada como pandemia por la Organización Mundial de la Salud el *11 de marzo* de 2020._​​_





La gestión de las personas fallecidas a causa de la pandemia de COVID-19 y los retos organizativos desde la óptica de los servicios medicolegales | Revista Española de Medicina Legal







www.elsevier.es




_
*Conferencia: "Gestión de Cadáveres por COVID-19" a cargo de José Luis Prieto Carrero*

__


----------



## javvi (17 Nov 2021)

*CASO 384. MARÍA MOYA RUÍZ DE LARRAMENDI. INVENTOR DE PATENTES. UNA PROFESIÓN DE RIESGO. **COLECTOR DE EXCREMENTOS DE ANIMALES DOMESTICOS*

En este caso no es del todo seguro. Hay una alta probabilidad debido a la escasez de españoles con el apellido _Moya Ruíz de Larramendi. _Según la página de buscador de apellidos de España menos de cincuenta personas. 






Ruiz De Larramendi - Buscador de Apellidos de España | Dateas.com







www.dateas.com





Según las notas es un encargo familiar vía el bufete _Marc Palmés._ La fallecen el 25 de febrero de 1998. 

De los pocos Moya Ruíz de Larramendi el más destacado es el tal Ángel, un pediatra que escribe varios artículos de su especialidad. Residente en Barcelona.



 https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1962/04/18/pdfs/A05214-05247.pdf




https://www.academia.cat/ebdml/1186/metges_dels_nens_23.pdf



Hay una Carmen Moya Ruíz de Larramendi que fallece en Barcelona en 2010.





Esquela online de Carmen Moya Ruiz De Larramendi fallecido en Barcelona #DEP


Esquela online de Carmen Moya Ruiz De Larramendi fallecido en Barcelona #DEP. Envía el pésame condolencia ramo de flores o vela online. Esquelas online Barcelona




www.rememori.com





En la Gaceta Municipal de Barcelona de 1958 Hay un Ana Mª Moya Ruíz de Larramendi que se presenta a unas oposiciones de auxiliar administrativo. Ésta podría ser María Ruíz de Larramendi. 

file:///C:/Users/34692/Downloads/GM_1958-04-14_0015.pdf

Y por último tenemos a una tal Montserrat Moya Ruíz de Larramendi que patenta un:

_Colector de excrementos de animales domésticos, caracterizado esencialmente por comprender un soporte rígido en forma de horquilla provista de un mango de longitud apropiada para su sujeción manual
_









COLECTOR DE EXCREMENTOS DE ANIMALES DOMESTICOS. : Patentados.com


Colector de excrementos de animales domésticos, caracterizado esencialmente por comprender un soporte rígido en forma de horquilla provista de un mango de longitud apropiada para su sujeción manual, derivándose de los extremos de la horquilla…




patentados.com


----------



## Peritta (17 Nov 2021)

¿De qué me suena a mí la Teresa Palacios?

Pues muchas gracias don @javvi, ya estaba a punto de creerme mi propia especulación.

Pero la historia del "subdirector" del Instituto de Medicina Forense y el que les impidiera a los de la científica, la del Santano (la que se inhibió -o la puentearon- del análisis del explosivo, que éso lo hicieron los de la TEDAX, y que le escamotearon un par de páginas a un informe cualquiera que hablaba del ácido bórico) el que tomaran ni unas tristes muestras de ADN, no es nada tranquilizadora.

Ahí no se fía nadie de nadie que me parece a mí que a los correvéìdile de las cuadrillas, bandas y maffias de funcionarios ya les deben de conocer los demás funcionarios.

El ADN aparecería entre los setentitantos objetos que dicen que había en la furgoneta Kangoo y que no debieron ver ni el que metió al perro, ni el que se asomó por allí a mirar y llamó a la grúa, ni el de la grúa, ni los que abrieron la puerta de atrás con una palanqueta y sin ningún cuidao, que por ahí andan -si es que no las han borrado como las de las maletas de la Delcy Rodriguez en Barajas- las imágenes tomadas por los de la Tv de Alcalá de Henares.

Tampoco don Arimany era entonces director del Instituto de Medicina Legal, porque ése negociado administrativo se estaba creando por aquellas fechas, pero él así se presenta ya que debe ser algo vanidoso. Luego si los de la comsión paramentaria aquella (que decían que solo iban a delimitar "responsabilidades" pero al final dictaron el sumario que sumisamente redacto el juez Juan Coneldebidoaprovechamiento Del Olmo...que andaba mu mal de la vista) citaron a declarar como "subdirector" al doctor Prieto, que desplazó o ninguneó al que Baladía había dejado al cargo, lo hacen porque pueden nombrar cargos y crear departamentos de un día para otro y dejar sin funciones a otros.

Maniobra muy administrativa.

Desperté y el dinosaurio aún seguía allí.

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (18 Nov 2021)

*RAÚL MORODO. CONGRESO POR LA LIBERTAD DE LA CULTURA. LOS ANTIFRANQUISTAS MANEJADOS POR LA C.I.A.*



Efectivamente, el tal Morodo con el que piensan hacer suculentos negocios en Venezuela no puede ser otro que Raúl Morodo, o su hijo Alejo. Embajador en Venezuela desde 2004 hasta 2009 cuando saltó el escándalo. El juez Santiago Pedraz mandó arrestar a Morodo, padre e hijo, junto a otras dos personas a instancias de la Fiscalía Anticorrupción. Se les acusaba de blanqueo de capitales de al menos cuatro millones de euros extraídos ilícitamente de Petróleos de Venezuela: PDVSA. Raúl Morodo se libró de prisión debido a su avanzada edad: 85 años.









Raúl Morodo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












El ex embajador en Venezuela Raúl Morodo se niega a declarar ante el juez por las presuntas comisiones de PDVSA


El ex embajador de España en Venezuela Raúl Morodo (2004-2007) se ha negado a declarar ante el juez de la...




www.europapress.es





Y es que Raúl Morodo empezó a moverse en las turbias aguas de la Libertad y la Cultura desde muy jovencito. Iván Vélez, investigador asociado de la Fundación Gustavo Bueno, ha dedicado varios años a seguir el rastro, con abundante documentación, de El *Congreso por la Libertad de la Cultura: *la respuesta useña a los congresos de intelectuales que promovía la Unión Soviética. Fundada en 1950 estuvo activo en 35 países. Regada con millones de dólares reclutó a miles de intelectuales que pudiesen llevárselos a su terreno. El propio _New York Times_ reveló en 1966 que esta desinteresada agrupación de intelectuales era un tapadera de la Agencia Central de Inteligencia (C.I.A).






Congreso por la Libertad de la Cultura - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





En el caso español el enlace, como dice el libro de Vélez: _nuestro hombre en la C.I.A,_ era _Pablo Martí Zaro_. Este hombre, que había escrito algunas obras de teatro, se encargaba de reclutar al personal. El asunto era tan secreto que todo el mundo le conocía como Pablo Martí y CIA. Por su oficina de reclutamiento pasaron los nombres más sonados de nuestra intelectualidad más babosa: desde el veleta Dionisio Ridruejo hasta Julián Marías, José Luis Aranguren, José Luis Sampedro, Joaquín Ruíz Jiménez o Enrique Tierno Galván. Fue este último, el que llegaría a ser el alcalde de la Villa y Corte que invitase a los jóvenes madrileños a colocarse y al loro, el que reclutó a Raúl Morodo. Y fue el propio Morodo el que le bautizó como el "viejo profesor" cuando todavía era un treintañero.




El propósito del Congreso por la Libertad de la Cultura en España era doble: por un lado, promocionar una especie de izquierda vagamente socialdemócrata y anticomunista, que contrarrestrase el Comitern, el brazo ideológico soviético, y por otro implantar la idea disgregadora de *Federalismo *en España. Se celebran congresos con delegados de las distintas regiones españolas como si fuesen naciones. Poco a poco va cristalizando la visión de Cataluña, Vascongadas o Galicia, no como regiones españolas, sino como naciones de pleno derecho que han sido encarceladas por la dictatorial España. Las memeces de los podemitas sobre naciones de naciones, plurinacionalidad, federalismo, etc, no son meras improvisaciones de charlatanes como Errejón, Monedero o Iglesias. Vienen de muy atrás, el diseño tiene la marca Langley, y se fue forjando en pleno Franquismo.






Comisión española del Congreso por la Libertad de la Cultura


Sobre las actividades del Congreso por la Libertad de la Cultura en España.



www.filosofia.org









Pablo Martí Zaro 1920-2000


Autor teatral, editor y activista socialdemócrata español.



www.filosofia.org












Morodo, siempre en la pomada


Procede esbozar un apresurado bosquejo de un personaje que adquirió cierta relevancia en el encauzamiento socialdemócrata y europeísta de la sociedad española.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## javvi (18 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> citaron a declarar como "subdirector" al doctor Prieto



¿Qué se puede esperar de una Comisión de Investigación que cita a doctor Prieto en calidad de subdirector del Instituto Anatómico Forense, cosa que el mismo desmiente, entre otras cosas, porque tal cargo no existe?

_El señor PRIETO CARRERO (Especialista en antropología forense): Buenos días. En primer lugar, quisiera comenzar haciendo una aclaración y es que se me ha citado en calidad de subdirector del Instituto Anatómico Forense. Yo en ningún momento he ostentado dicho cargo, entre otras cosas porque este cargo no existe en el instituto. Además, no ostento ningún cargo directivo ni lo he ostentado con anterioridad. Mi trabajo en el Instituto Anatómico Forense se desarrolla como especialista en antropología forense,_​​ https://www.congreso.es/public_oficiales/L8/CONG/DS/CI/CI_008.PDF


----------



## javvi (18 Nov 2021)

*SANTI ROYUELA. ANÉCDOTAS EN PRISIÓN: CAE UNA RED DE FUNCIONARIOS CORRUPTOS (PARTE 2)

*

*Arsenio Corral Gómez, *funcionario de prisiones, viajará a la República Dominicana como asesor de Gestiones Penitenciarias.

Manual de Gestion Penitenciaria | PDF | Prisión | Enfermería








Manual de gestion penitenciaria - Trabajos finales - 105197 Palabras


AUTORES Y COLABORACIONES Manual de Gestión Penitenciaria Procuraduría General de la República Autores José Manuel Abud Soler Arelys Peguero Mateo Silvana




www.buenastareas.com





Aquí un pedazo de hilo hasta el último detalle del caso Macedonia y confluencias. 






Crimen organizado y corrupción policial. Algunas historias del hampa en Catalunya


Algunos de los asuntos tratados: Operación Gamba Roja / Banda del puerto / Caso Martorell Contexto del negocio de la prostitución en Catalunya y Barcelona Operación Ilusionista / Trama de los prostíbulos Riviera y Saratoga Caso Macedonia José Mestre Fernández Y algunas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Liberal templado (18 Nov 2021)

Sigo indagando en los inmuebles de los amigos que aparecen en el ER. Ahora Ciudad de México con Margarita Robles.

Spoiler: son los compradores de inmuebles más raros del mundo. En USA muchas direcciones no existen. En Ciudad de Méjico muchas existen pero algunas deben ser la compra que Amancio Ortega nunca haría, para que nos entendamos. 

Para muestra un botón, de hecho tres:

Borodín, 60. Solar en un calle cutre, cutre y además no se puede levantar, parece, más de dos plantas






Borodin 60 · Borodin 60, Vallejo, Gustavo A. Madero, 07870 Ciudad de México, CDMX, México


Edificio multiusos




www.google.es





Eduardo Grieg 47, Ciudad de México. Más cutre si cabe










Google Maps


Busca negocios locales, consulta mapas y consigue información sobre rutas en Google Maps.




www.google.es









Y en la siguiente ya me he parado. No se puede explicar con palabras a quién se le ocurre comprar esto como inversión

Juventino Rosas 77, Ciudad de México






Juventino Rosas 77 · Juventino Rosas 77, Peralvillo, Cuauhtémoc, 06220 Ciudad de México, CDMX, México


Edificio multiusos




www.google.es





Es cierto que he hecho un poco de trampa pues algún otro inmueble es más presentable, pero vamos estos tres dan una imagen fidedigna de la poca gracia que tienen para comprar. Claro que hay otra interpretación y no quiero ni pensar en ella. O sí. ¿Les han colado un gol monumental a la familia? 

Quiero creer, pero lo ponen muy difícil.


----------



## Liberal templado (18 Nov 2021)

Voy a parar o me volveré loco, pero la consultora que les ha conseguido los datos de los inmuebles, ¿quién coño son?

Se llaman Clue Solutions Inc y en los papeles que enseña Santiago dicen estar en el 59 de la Avenida Stockdale de Cleymont, Delaware. pero en el Google Maps no existe este número, te lleva al 12 de Stockdale Avenue que por cierto es una calle cortita y claramente residencial, o sea nada de oficinas. 

Buscando en Google, esta consultora no está en Cleymont sino en otros varios sitios: Alberta (Canadá) y Georgia (USA) concretamente.

He encontrado un blog de la compañía donde dice que se dedican al stock trading, o sea a comprar y vender acciones. Este blog es de 2013.






Clue Solutions Inc.







cluesolutions.blogspot.com





Y te remiten a su web http://www.cluesolutions.com/ que, como ya imaginábamos, no existe.


Supongo que todo tiene explicación pero de vez en cuando me gustaría ver algo fácil, sencillo de explicar, cosas normales, para entendernos.


----------



## Debunker (18 Nov 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Es cierto que he hecho un poco de trampa pues algún otro inmueble es más presentable, pero vamos estos tres dan una imagen fidedigna de la poca gracia que tienen para comprar. Claro que hay otra interpretación y no quiero ni pensar en ella. O sí. ¿Les han colado un gol monumental a la familia?
> 
> Quiero creer, pero lo ponen muy difícil.




Lo que más preocupante me parece es que, la supuesta empresa que ha proporcionado las notas registrales , no exista.

En cuanto a las inversiones , por ejemplo la que más estupor te ha causado , la de Juventino Rosas 77, Ciudad de México , depende de lo que hayan pagado por ella, a mi no me parece mala inversión porque la calle está a tope de coches y tráfico , naturalmente como solar que además cuesta menos tirarlo abajo que si fuera una casa vieja para demoler, y depende de las alturas que se puedan construir y la demanda de viviendas en esa calle , tu no puedes opinar sobre una inversión inmobiliaria sin conocer el mercado. En el mercado inmobiliario hay de todo , ni imaginar puedes las cosas que se venden y siempre se hace negocio con lo que un outsider ni contemplaría. 

Por cierto hay calle Juventino Rosas y colonia o urbanización Juventino Rosas. En inmobiliaria mexicana , el num. 77 de Juventino Rosas me dice que no está a la venta y es un edificio público. A saber si esas inversiones no están bendecidas por los 4 políticos locales y entre todos se reparten el pastel. Eso quiere decir que comprarían cualquier metro2 de parcela a precio de derribo o sea muy por debajo del valor del mercado. Por ejemplo imagina que han pagado 10.000 € por esa parcela de Juventino Rosa, se gastan 150.000 € en la construcción y proyecto de 6 pisos, dinero que les aporta el Banco bajo el proyecto de construcción, que venden a 100.000 € cada uno (precio medio en la calle) pues han obtenido buenos rendimientos y si hay demanda , cosa que habrán estudiado, venden los pisos antes de construirlos. 

Tienen un administrador mexicano según las notas de Mena, si yo fuera él también me decantaría por parcelas o inmuebles que estén para derribo siempre que el área tenga demanda, porque es de suponer que ese administrador se encargará del acondicionamiento del inmueble con lo que ganará pasta para si mismo con las obras y el proyecto, también si es un área en auge , sea el área modesta o no, solo hay que sentarse sobre la parcela y esperar a que suba. 

Desde luego pueden haberle colado un gol a los Royuelas , pero puestos a eso , mejor gol sería si las propiedades fueran en una urbanización de lujo en Acapulco, o no?


----------



## Debunker (18 Nov 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Y te remiten a su web http://www.cluesolutions.com/ que, como ya imaginábamos, no existe.



El dominio está en venta , por tanto esa empresa dejó de operar .

Este tipo de cosas tiene que saberlas Santiago Royuela y que nos de una explicación si la tiene.

En cualquier caso a ti te asombra estas inversiones , a mi no, lo que me asombra es que Santiago ponga a parir a tantos, el último vídeo sobre la ministra de defensa, le llama de todo incluida como asesina , ladrona lo de menos, y nadie dice esta boca es mía, o tal cual le piden a Arimany que niegue en público todo lo que le imputa el ER, pero na de na , todos callados como putas esperando que el ER pase a la historia, no se entiende. Ojo que no es solo acusarles en público que también, sino con denuncias ante los tribunales.


----------



## Liberal templado (18 Nov 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Lo que más preocupante me parece es que, la supuesta empresa que ha proporcionado las notas registrales , no exista.
> 
> En cuanto a las inversiones , por ejemplo la que más estupor te ha causado , la de Juventino Rosas 77, Ciudad de México , depende de lo que hayan pagado por ella, a mi no me parece mala inversión porque la calle está a tope de coches y tráfico , naturalmente como solar que además cuesta menos tirarlo abajo que si fuera una casa vieja para demoler, y depende de las alturas que se puedan construir y la demanda de viviendas en esa calle , tu no puedes opinar sobre una inversión inmobiliaria sin conocer el mercado. En el mercado inmobiliario hay de todo , ni imaginar puedes las cosas que se venden y siempre se hace negocio con lo que un outsider ni contemplaría.
> 
> ...



Voy más allá @Debunker . Si es que respeto lo que dices y quizás es una explicación, pero joder, es que es muy raro. Invertir en inmuebles, especialmente en el extranjero, cuando tienes pasta de sobra, es comprar cosas "normales" en barrios "normales" tirando para buenos. No sé, en Barcelona y con dinero, compro en Pedralbes, Sarrià, Les Corts, ... pero comprar en Ciutat Vella, en el barrio chino antiguo, ... nada es descartable pero, como decía, me gustaría de vez en cuando ver algo más habitual. Todo son excepciones, explicaciones, ...

Pero vaya, que muchas direcciones del vídeo de Margarita de ciudades americanas no existían. Eso seguro.

Nada, iré analizando más información que nos pasan a ver si veo algo que me cuadre sin levantar sospechas.


----------



## Liberal templado (18 Nov 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> El dominio está en venta , por tanto esa empresa dejó de operar .
> 
> Este tipo de cosas tiene que saberlas Santiago Royuela y que nos de una explicación si la tiene.
> 
> En cualquier caso a ti te asombra estas inversiones , a mi no, lo que me asombra es que Santiago ponga a parir a tantos, el último vídeo sobre la ministra de defensa, le llama de todo incluida como asesina , ladrona lo de menos, y nadie dice esta boca es mía, o tal cual le piden a Arimany que niegue en público todo lo que le imputa el ER, pero na de na , todos callados como putas esperando que el ER pase a la historia, no se entiende. Ojo que no es solo acusarles en público que también, sino con denuncias ante los tribunales.



Esa es una de las razones por lo que sigo creyendo en el ER; es rarísmo que nadie salte o que no le hayan cerrado el canal de YouTube. 

Otra razón es el volumen de información. Otras ya son más subjetivas relacionadas con la credibilidad, presentación, ...

Pero en el detalle siempre fallan cosas o al menos con frecuencia.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Nov 2021)

Lo han subido ahora mismo.


----------



## Debunker (19 Nov 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Voy más allá @Debunker . Si es que respeto lo que dices y quizás es una explicación, pero joder, es que es muy raro. Invertir en inmuebles, especialmente en el extranjero, cuando tienes pasta de sobra, es comprar cosas "normales" en barrios "normales" tirando para buenos. No sé, en Barcelona y con dinero, compro en Pedralbes, Sarrià, Les Corts, ... pero comprar en Ciutat Vella, en el barrio chino antiguo, ... nada es descartable pero, como decía, me gustaría de vez en cuando ver algo más habitual. Todo son excepciones, explicaciones, ...
> 
> Pero vaya, que muchas direcciones del vídeo de Margarita de ciudades americanas no existían. Eso seguro.
> 
> Nada, iré analizando más información que nos pasan a ver si veo algo que me cuadre sin levantar sospechas.



Entiendo que te parezca raro. 

Y yo comienzo a entender la operativa de esas inversiones, gracias a que tu me has hecho fijarme en ellas y por mi experiencia en ese tipo de inversiones. 

El dinero no busca belleza sino rentabilidad y lo más segura y grande posible. 

Este tipo de operaciones se hacen en decenas de países , no puedo decir todos los países, porque no lo se , pero en muchos, en Europa te puedo mencionar Rumania sin lugar a dudas , pero intuyo que en otros países, en Sudamérica y Centro América , no se salva ni el gato. 

Todo consiste en buenos contactos políticos en Ayuntamientos , todos los Ayuntamientos del mundo mundial, suelen tener inmuebles rústicos y urbanos que han pasado al ayuntamiento por embargos, herencias no reclamadas y cosaspor el estilo, y en un momento dado pasan a ser subastados, las subastas son una pantomima , las dos primeras se declaran obsoletas y la tercera se adjudica a los únicos que presentan una oferta que es muy por debajo del precio de mercado. Los políticos asesoran e informan a sus compinches.

La adquisición de uno de esos inmuebles subastados más los gastos del papeleo de compra es el único dinero que se invierte, pongamos que esa propiedad tan fea de Juventino Rosas 77 , se adquiere por subasta en 10.000 €+1.500 € del papeleo. 

Un arquitecto presenta un anti -proyecto de construcción en el terreno o parcela en el Ayuntamiento, lo normal es que, con muchos más metros de construcción que, lo que establece la normativa y como X políticos comen de ello, tanto en tiempo como en exceso de construcción, es aprobado en unos 6 meses el anti proyecto y 3 meses más tarde el Proyecto final.

Con ese proyecto y la propiedad de la parcela donde se va a construir, por supuesto buena imagen , se va a un banco y se pide un préstamo para la construcción y gastos de venta que resulte de los nuevos inmuebles a construir, como garantía del préstamo el proyecto, dado que el Banco irá dando el dinero del préstamo según se va construyendo y el éxito de la operación depende y mucho de la demanda que haya en la zona del tipo de inmueble que se construye o se está construyendo. 

Pongamos que en esa parcela de Juventino Rosas 77 se pueden construir 6 pisos en dos alturas o tres , a más pisos que se puedan construir más beneficios, dado los salarios en México me imagino que una construcción de 100 metros2 de una vivienda rondará los 25.000 €, o sea préstamo del banco 150.000 €, los vendes a 100.000 € y ganas líquido 450.000 € con una inversión inicial y única de 11.500 € y todo el tinglado se puede realizar holgadamente en 2 años. Los gastos de la venta se repercuten normalmente en el comprador de la vivienda de una forma u otra. Pero en edificios de pocas viviendas los gastos de venta son casi inexistentes, se venden solos, es decir no necesitan de agentes con comisiones , publicidad, oficinas de venta etc. 

"El *salario médio en México* en 2020 ha sido de 5.349 € al año, es decir 446 euros al mes, si hacemos el cálculo suponiendo 12 pagas anuales."









México - Salario Medio 2021


El salario médio en México en 2021 ha sido de 5.677 € al año, es decir 473 euros al mes, si hacemos el cálculo suponiendo 12 pagas anuales.




datosmacro.expansion.com






Conoces algún lugar de super lujo , donde un inmueble pueda ofrecerte semejante rentabilidad en dos años? Por 11.500 € en dos años consigues 450.000 € que, claro está hay que repartir con políticos y tu gestor en México , pero si solo le queda a Margarita Robles 100.000 €, es una magnífica inversión ya que por 11.500 € obtienes 100.000 € en dos años. Y ella no tiene que mover ni un dedo, solo tiene que poner la mano , me he dado cuenta que la lealtad y "honestidad" en esa mafia de Mena , en ese grupo , es apabullante, Margarita Robles acepta una identidad falsa , solo por adhesión al grupo. 

Y poco riesgo puede haber en una ciudad como México DC , una de las poblaciones más grande del planeta 

Naturalmente los números que he utilizado son solo por poner un ejemplo, un supuesto posible, porque como todos comprenderéis ni idea tengo del precio de compra del inmueble ni de nada, más allá de los precios de venta de esa zona porque los publican las inmobiliarias . 

Debido a los errores en la direcciones tanto en EEUU como México , comienzo a oler que son todos inmuebles provenientes de patrimonio público , también puede ser que mi olfato se equivoque por tratar de justificar el ER.


----------



## Peritta (19 Nov 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Voy más allá @Debunker . Si es que respeto lo que dices y quizás es una explicación, pero joder, es que es muy raro. Invertir en inmuebles, especialmente en el extranjero, cuando tienes pasta de sobra, es comprar cosas "normales" en barrios "normales" tirando para buenos. No sé, en Barcelona y con dinero, compro en Pedralbes, Sarrià, Les Corts, ... pero comprar en Ciutat Vella, en el barrio chino antiguo, ... nada es descartable pero, como decía, me gustaría de vez en cuando ver algo más habitual. Todo son excepciones, explicaciones, ...
> 
> Pero vaya, que muchas direcciones del vídeo de Margarita de ciudades americanas no existían. Eso seguro.
> 
> Nada, iré analizando más información que nos pasan a ver si veo algo que me cuadre sin levantar sospechas.



No sé qué puñetas dirá @Debunker porque me tiene bloqueado en lugar de ignorado y no puedo leer lo que dice, luego no sé si voy a dar un argumento ya mencionado.

No, don @Liberal templado, no. Éstos, no están "invirtiendo", éstos están "blanqueando".

Luego es lógico pensar que la empresa ésa, "inmobiliaria", tuviera una sede social indefinida o muy rara y hoy día parezca como que ha desaparecido. 
O que haya desaparecido completamente del todo pa siempre jamás. 

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Liberal templado (19 Nov 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Entiendo que te parezca raro.
> 
> Y yo comienzo a entender la operativa de esas inversiones, gracias a que tu me has hecho fijarme en ellas y por mi experiencia en ese tipo de inversiones.
> 
> ...



En cuanto a los números que haces, puede ser, quizás es una explicación. Ya entiendo que, como dices, son números inventados, pero tiene un fondo de lógica que puede ser que sea así o parecido. No lo había visto desde ese punto de vista, es interesante. Me parece, en cualquier caso, un trabajo ímprobo el seguir con el mangoneo en Ciudad de México, Monterrey, ... ¿También en Dallas? Si es así, ¿qué peazo red corrupta manejan estos tipos? No puede ser. Es demasiado grande este tema. O sí y me cuesta imaginarlo.
Vamos a ir partido a partido, como Simeone. No encuentro el mail de Santiago. ¿Me lo pasa alguien? Voy a preguntarle por la consultora y por una de las direcciones que no existen. Sólo eso. Por algún contacto que he tenido con él normalmente contesta incluso por teléfono. Voy a probar a ver si aclaramos algo básico.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Nov 2021)

Sigue el culebrón, muchachos...


----------



## javvi (20 Nov 2021)

*ANTECEDENTES DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA EN LAS OPERACIONES GAMBA ROJA, MACEDONIA Y CASO MARTORELL. LA BANDA DEL PUERTO, LA DEA, PROSTÍBULOS, NARCOS, ETC. *


En el hilo *Crimen organizado y corrupción policial. Algunas historias del hampa en Catalunya *de 2017 ya se adelanta una parte del Expediente Royuela. Si abrimos el primer spoiler, *Operación Gamba Roja / Banda del puerto / Caso Martorell (I),* junto a una serie de delincuentes comunes y agentes de los cuerpos y fuerzas del estado corruptos van apareciendo algunos de los nombres aportados por los Royuela:






Crimen organizado y corrupción policial. Algunas historias del hampa en Catalunya


Algunos de los asuntos tratados: Operación Gamba Roja / Banda del puerto / Caso Martorell Contexto del negocio de la prostitución en Catalunya y Barcelona Operación Ilusionista / Trama de los prostíbulos Riviera y Saratoga Caso Macedonia José Mestre Fernández Y algunas...




www.burbuja.info





*CASO 002. GUILLERMO CASTELLÓ GUILABERT.* En el hilo de la Operación Gamba se constata que era el presidente de la Sección Tercera de la Audiencia de Barcelona y que muere en un accidente el 28 de septiembre de 2005. Castelló había condenado a seis años de cárcel al ex juez Pascual Estevill. El fiscal anticorrupción Bermejo deja en el aire que la muerte de Castelló tenga algo que ver con la banda del puerto.

En la nota Mena dice:

_Ha dicho rotundamente que quiere abandonar el grupo. Como tú comprenderás no nos podemos fiar de un tipo como él. Por la cuenta que le tiene seguro que no nos denunciará abiertamente por temor a las represalias. Pero bajo mano seguro que nos hace la putada. Lo conozco bien, sabe que no hay pruebas contra él por los ingresos que ha obtenido a nuestro lado. Y como si no tuviese nada que ver nos hará la putada un día u otro. Y seguro que será pronto. _​​_De modo que no nos queda otra alternativa con él. Traza un plan que no deje huella y deshazte de él. _​​Casualmente o no, Josep Anglada de todos los casos de Arimany que podría haber mencionado se queda con éste.

*¿Qué pasa con el concejal *​*@aj_vic*​* Sr. Arimany? ¿Por qué ha sido denunciado en 500 ocasiones?¿Qué hay de cierto y según #ExpedienteRoyuela sobre la manipulación del Sr. Arimany en el informe médico del asesinato del juez Castelló Gilabert? #SOMI #Vic #Osona*​
* 

MIGUEL GÓMEZ ALARCÓN. *Una de las estrellas del ER. El coronel de la Guardia Civil detrás de la Operación Chumi, relacionado con el robo de cocaína en el puerto de Barcelona.

*FISCAL DAVID MARTÍNEZ MADERO. *El fiscal que se atrevió a perseguir, con la ley en la mano, a la banda de Mena.



*JOSÉ MARÍA MENA. *El fiscal que no hace que se los presente.

*SEGUNDO SPOILER

NOTICIA

27.07.2006*

_Cinco gaurdias civiles, un ex inspector de policía, un policía local y dos mossos d'esquadra son señalados como posibles implicados en el robo de casi media tonelada de cocaína en el puerto de Barcelona por parte de 12 individuos pertenecientes a una banda narco especializada en robar droga ajena. La investigación policial en este momento está dirigida por el fiscal jefe de Catalunya *José María Mena*.

Nueve agentes implicados en una red de narcotráfico en Barcelona | Actualidad | EL PAÍS _

_El 22 de Noviembre del 2004 llegó al puerto de Barcelona el buque "*Hispanota"* y descargó un contenedor frigorífico cargado de gambas congeladas. Entre la mercancía "oficial" se escondían 974 paquetes de un kilo cada uno de cocaína. En total 1.077 kilos. La D.E.A. alertó a los Cuerpos y Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado de la presencia de droga en el interior de este contenedor, el MWCU-614017-6. Se dispuso un operativo encubierto para detener a las personas destinatarias de la mercancía._​​En la segunda página de este hilo aparece en otro spolier una noticia del diario El Triangule otro protagonista del ER: *Enrique Lacalle Coll. *El empresario y político del PP. Ruiz tiene que espiarle porque le debe dinero a un amigo de Mena y quieren chantajearle.

_Aparece también en las conexiones el nombre del pájaro *Enrique Lacalle Coll*, Quique, uno de esos personajes que siempre aparece picoteando de aquí y de allí: "Martínez Iglesias y su colega Maximo Godó, que en el pasado fue asesor del grupo popular de la Diputación y letrado de *Enrique Lacalle*, son los profesionales más solicitados por bares musicales, after hours y locales nocturnos en sus contenciosos con los ayuntamientos". *Máximo Godó Folgoso* es un abogado que pertenece al círculo de letrados a sueldo de empresarios de la noche y del sexo._

.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCX2kBgzzys

La guerra entre el clan Jiménez Villarejo-Mena y el PP-Javier de la Rosa-Enrique Lacalle debía venir de mucho atrás, como se ve en esta noticia de 1997.

_El fiscal anticorrupción, Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, ha decidido investigar las relaciones financieras entre el ex responsable de KIO en España, Javier de la Rosa, y el Partido Popular, puestas de manifiesto después de que el dirigente conservador catalán Enrique Lacalle haya reconocido que recibió aportaciones del financiero entre 1989 y 1991. De hecho, la fiscalía ya está sobre el asunto, pues una de sus principales cuestiones es la instrucción del caso Torras-KIO, en el que De la Rosa figura como principal querellado por una presunta estafa de más de 120.000 millones de pesetas._​​








El fiscal anticorrupción investigará las relaciones entre Javier de la Rosa y el Partido Popular


El fiscal anticorrupción, Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, ha decidido investigar las relaciones financieras entre el ex responsable de KIO en España, Javier




elpais.com





En el año 2.000 Xavier Orcajo trabajaba en El País. Escribe un artículo sobre los negocios turbios de Enrique Lacalle. Quizá tengo esto que ver con su amistad con Mena y su negativa a dedicarle más de un minuto al ER.

_ Un dirigente del PP catalán, imputado por apropiación indebida en Tenerife





[meeting point] Qui és Enrique Lacalle? - Indymedia Barcelona


Article 278178 publicat a IMC BCN de forma directa, autogestionada i segura. Articulo 278178 publicado en IMC BCN de forma directa, autogestionada y segura.



barcelona.indymedia.org




_

Otros nombres del ER que aparecen en este hilo son La juez del 33, *Elisabet Castelló*, o *Arsenio Corral Gómez,* el funcionario de prisiones del que habla Santiago Royuela en su vídeo reciente.







Crimen organizado y corrupción policial. Algunas historias del hampa en Catalunya


Contexto Riviera-Saratoga y mundo del negocio de la prostitución anterior al año 2009 (1997-2008) (XVI) Información publicada e información de fuente abierta. ANELA y Catalunya (Págs. 106-107) ANELA y Catalunya (Págs. 157-158) En Barcelona año 2002. Sobre Manuel Nieto Marín...




www.burbuja.info





El hilo es muy largo, y básicamente es una acumulación de información sin digerir sobre las tramas de narcotráfico, burdeles, policías corruptos, políticos y periodistas implicados, con cientos de nombres que no se pueden despachar en un par de tardes.


Todo esto en relación con la última estrella aparecida en el ER.

Raúl Morodo es nombrado embajador de Venezuela el 2 de julio de 2004.






BOE.es - BOE-A-2004-12481 Real Decreto 1607/2004, de 2 de julio, por el que se designa Embajador de España en la República Bolivariana de Venezuela a don Raúl Morodo Leoncio.







www.boe.es





_Escribe *Carlos Quílez*. Una sentencia en Francia y el testimonio de dos arrepentidos es el motivo por el cual una juez de Martorell decreta secreto de sumario sobre el caso del robo de 400 quilos de cocaína de un contenedor (el MWCU-614017-6, procedente de Venezuela a bordo del buque* Hispanota)* en el puerto de Barcelona el 24 de enero del año 2005._​​​Cabe la duda de si la banda le estaba haciendo la competencia a la DEA.
​_Imputan a dos mandos de la Guardia Civil como miembros de una red que robó 400 kilos de cocaína_​​_Una juez de Martorell (Barcelona) ha imputado a dos mandos de la Guardia Civil por su presunta vinculación a una red de narcotraficantes, destapada tras el robo de más de 400 kilos de cocaína de un contenedor de mercancías en el Puerto de Barcelona, ocurrido en 2004, y en el que ya están implicados otros miembros del Instituto Armado_​​​_La agencia antidrogas de Estados Unidos, la DEA, alertó a los Cuerpos y Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado de la mercancía ilegal que transportaba el contenedor, por lo que se dispuso un operativo para detener a los destinatarios de la mercancía._​​








Imputan a dos mandos de la Guardia Civil como miembros de una red que robó 400 kilos de cocaína


Una juez de Martorell (Barcelona) ha imputado a dos mandos de la Guardia Civil por su presunta...




www.europapress.es





¿Y por qué el juez Pedraz imputa a Morodo en 2019? si lo que busca Pedraz es combatir a la corrupción, lo tenía muy fácil con la denuncia de los Royuela que neutralizó. ¿por qué unos casos sí y otros no?









Venezuela: El juez Santiago Pedraz busca en Panamá las offshores del hijo del embajador de Zapatero, Raúl Morodo


El juez Pedraz investiga en una comisión rogatoria enviada a Panamá todas las transferencias realizadas por empresas pantallas Morodo.




okdiario.com








​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Debunker (20 Nov 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Sigue el culebrón, muchachos...




Es inaudito, tanto cuentas bancarias como inmuebles comprados en el extranjero con cientos de millones en juego , son competencia de los países donde se hicieron esas transacciones, no importa que ese dinero saliera de España ni su procedencia criminal, por esa regla de tres ¿para que vamos a molestarnos en denunciar o perseguir a tantos españoles que tienen fortunas ocultas donde les da la gana, por qué perseguir el dinero que el rey emérito tiene supuestamente por el mundo, por qué perseguir a futbolistas y a los que han estafado al fisco?


----------



## Sdenka (20 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> La guerra entre el clan Jiménez Villarejo-Mena y el PP-Javier de la Rosa-Enrique Lacalle debía venir de mucho atrás, como se ve en esta noticia de 1997.



Y tan atrás. El padre, Lacalle Barnadas, es aquel del piso de 300 metros que se había quedado sin luz. Alberto cuenta en el video nº18 (min 30:55) que va allí y le arregla la avería. Por aquel entonces era presidente del Salón del Automóvil, así que imagino que sería a mediados de los 60.


----------



## Peritta (20 Nov 2021)

El juez Pedraz don @javvi, se ha rilao por la pata abajo. A ver si vuelvo a ver el antepenúltimo vídeo que habéis puesto por aquí, que ya no me acuerdo, pero creo que ha sido en la última denuncia interpuesta por don Santi o algo así -nunca dominaré el leguleyés- que se ha declarado incompetente.

Bueno, incompetente digo yo, que hablo en español-franquista, jua, jua, jua.
El eufemismo que diga lo que quiera.

-Huy casi me pringo -digo yo como chiste, poniéndome sobre los zapatos del jefe de los GEO que estaban de servicio aquél 3 de Abril del 2004, de modo que tuvieron que llamar al Torronteras y a los de reserva, así, como con muchas prisas.

El juez Pedráz éste, es otro vanidoso don @javvi, aunque la primma donna del gremio siempre ha sido don Baltasar, que tenía hasta gruppis de ésas que iban a esperarle para verle salir o entrar como a los futbolistas o a los toreros.

Jua, jua, jua, tengo que dejar de fumar estas cosas o algún día me desnuco de la risa.

Supongo que sus _pretorianos_ encantaos, ya que no había permiso de escucha u orden de registro que don Baltasar les negara, y encima daba la cara porque le gustaba más una cámara y un micrófono que a un tonto una tiza. De modo que podían actuar bajo cuerda con más soltura, ya que unos iban a estar mirando al dedo, otros a la estrella y nadie va a reparar en qué hace la otra mano.

Dicen que es más rápida que la vista.

En México creo que abrieron cártel propio (Los Z) pero en Roma quitaban y ponían emperadores.

Con todo ésto quiero decir, por reflotar el hilo, ná más, ya que aún no he buceado en _los sus_ enlaces (hurdanismo que se dice por aquí) don @javvi porque en Espain se lee mu poco y yo -mea culpa- soy el primero que lo cumple, que la de Mena no debe de ser la única banda o cuadrilla de funcibandoleros que lo mismo te asaltan en el banquillo de los acusados que en el sillón de la salita de espera de cualquier negociado.

Lo que no entiendo es por qué el tío Santi se empeña en llamarlo metamafia y no funcimafia como insisto en decir yo por ganar la guerra de las palabras antes de dar la batalla por las ideas, y nadie me hace ni puto caso como a la hija de Príamo. Jesús qué cruz.

Vamos a ver: ¿qué, coños tendrá que ver el prefijo "meta" con el prefijo "funci"?.

Funcimafia joder. Hay que llamar a las cosas por su nombre o no nos vamos a entender ni dentro de la misma trinchera.

__________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## javvi (21 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> El juez Pedráz éste, es otro vanidoso don @javvi, aunque la primma donna del gremio siempre ha sido don Baltasar, que tenía hasta gruppis de ésas que iban a esperarle para verle salir o entrar como a los futbolistas o a los toreros.



Para mí la cuestión no es por qué no mete mano en el ER. La cuestión es por qué sí la mete en el caso del embajador de Venezuela. Apenas se había estrenado en el cargo ocurre el escándalo del buque _Hispanota_, proveniente de Venezuela, con gambas rellenas de cocaína. Media tonelada de ese relleno de las gambas.

La banda que robó el contenedor lo festejó durante dos días en un burdel. Esto nos remite a la abundante información del hilo de Despistado3.









La banda que robó la coca del puerto de Barcelona lo festejó durante dos días en un burdel


Barcelona. (EFE).- La banda de narcotraficantes que robó 400 kilos de cocaína en el puerto de Barcelona, en un asalto que destapó una presunta trama de guardias




www.lavanguardia.com





El robo es denunciado por la DEA. No se puede desafiar a los que mantienen el negocio al más alto nivel mundial. Alguien tiene que pagar entre los tricornios al mando del coronel G. Alarcón. Eso sí, les mandan al módulo privilegiado que menciona Santiago en su último vídeo.









Arranca el macrojuicio contra 23 acusados de robar un contenedor de cocaína en el Puerto de Barcelona en 2005


El juicio contra 23 imputados por la trama vinculada al robo de un contenedor con 400 kilos de cocaína...




www.europapress.es







Durante el juicio, con las correspondientes sentencias, ningún Medio nombra al embajador de Venezuela. Al fin y al cabo, el barco gambero venía del país de Hugo Chávez.

Años después, el Pedraz (un mandao, por muy estrella que sea) abre una investigación sobre las cuentas de Morodo, el ex embajador. Suiza confirma que es un chorizo. Le caen palos por todas partes. Se libra de la cárcel por viejo.

Y yo me pregunto: ¿no estará relacionado el robo de las gambas con el que era embajador del Reino de España en ese país de donde partía el barco? Éste que, como descubrió Iván Vélez, fue uno de los reclutados por la C.I.A. en los años sesenta.

El negocio de las gambas, como cuenta Santiago en este último vídeo, siempre implica luchas en los distintos niveles. No es una maquinaria perfectamente organizada y armónica. Lo mismo que hay luchas por su distribución dentro de los centros penitenciarios, la hay también a niveles superiores entre estados y distintos cuerpos de la policía.


----------



## javvi (21 Nov 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Y tan atrás. El padre, Lacalle Barnadas, es aquel del piso de 300 metros que se había quedado sin luz. Alberto cuenta en el video nº18 (min 30:55) que va allí y le arregla la avería. Por aquel entonces era presidente del Salón del Automóvil, así que imagino que sería a mediados de los 60.



Pues sí, menos mal que tenemos a gente con una memoria prodigiosa.


----------



## Sdenka (21 Nov 2021)

Ayer olvidé añadir que en esa misma época, a finales de los 60, el hijo, Lacalle i Coll, estudiaba en la cantera del ER, la facultad de derecho de Barcelona. Igual que De la Rosa, sólo tres años menor, y que Belloch, que tiene la misma edad que Lacalle. La misma época en la que Mena ya era fiscal en Barcelona (¿también profesor de derecho penal?) y la misma época en la que nacen Bandera Roja y Justicia Democrática. 



Spoiler



Fragmento del blog de Ernesto Milá

_[…] entendimos que había en ciertas franjas de la extrema-izquierda un ansia homicida dirigida contra nosotros y que era sólo un poco más desagradable que ese oportunismo sin escrúpulos del que hacían gala sectores amplísimos de la izquierda democrática que cinco años después daría lugar a uno de los períodos más corruptos en la historia de España: el felipismo. No en vano, entre 1979 y 1981, el PSOE fue integrando al Partido del Trabajo, a la Organización Revolucionaria de Trabajadores, a amplios sectores del ex FRAP, a la gente de la Organización de la Izquierda Comunista, a los de Bandera Roja. A muchos de ellos los habíamos conocido en la universidad y sabíamos de lo que podían ser capaces en el gobierno_.


----------



## Liberal templado (21 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No sé qué puñetas dirá @Debunker porque me tiene bloqueado en lugar de ignorado y no puedo leer lo que dice, luego no sé si voy a dar un argumento ya mencionado.
> 
> No, don @Liberal templado, no. Éstos, no están "invirtiendo", éstos están "blanqueando".
> 
> ...



Pues este argumento, don @Peritta, no lo había leído todavía y contesta probablemente a que la "inmobiliaria" no exista, pero sigo sorprendido de que muchas direcciones no existan.

Repito una pregunta que hice: ¿recuerda alguien el correo electrónico de don Santiago? En la web no lo encuentro pero lo dice en varios vídeos.


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Nov 2021)

*JAVIER VILLACORTA: el EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA haría caer a cualquier GOBIERNO, los MEDIOS están vendidos*


----------



## javvi (22 Nov 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Ayer olvidé añadir que en esa misma época, a finales de los 60, el hijo, Lacalle i Coll, estudiaba en la cantera del ER, la facultad de derecho de Barcelona. Igual que De la Rosa, sólo tres años menor, y que Belloch, que tiene la misma edad que Lacalle. La misma época en la que Mena ya era fiscal en Barcelona (¿también profesor de derecho penal?) y la misma época en la que nacen Bandera Roja y Justicia Democrática.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto me recuerda a un poste ya olvidado de cuando Martínez Grasa apareció por primera vez en el canal de Santiago. Grasa estuvo en una célula de Bandera Roja, el cabecilla era Alfonso Carlos Comín. Se deshicieron de dos confidentes que se habían hecho militantes por la vía del accidente de coche.




javvi dijo:


> *JUAN MARTÍNEZ GRASA*
> Al fin, hemos conocido al colaborador de Royuela. El codenunciante de las cuentas del 11m , el de la denuncia de la magistrada *Roser Aixandri y Tarré* y otros que se puso el mismo día que se soltó de la cárcel al presunto doble homicida de Bellvitge. El principal transcriptor de los endemoniados manuscritos de Mena. El de las gestiones en Venezuela que llevaron al juez venezolano a un accidente mortal. No le hemos visto, pero hemos escuchado su voz.
> Se conocen por una entrevista que le hizo a Royuela para *Interviu* (78,79).
> Hace un reportaje sobre subastas. No ve ninguna práctica mafiosa.
> ...


----------



## javvi (22 Nov 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Pues este argumento, don @Peritta, no lo había leído todavía y contesta probablemente a que la "inmobiliaria" no exista, pero sigo sorprendido de que muchas direcciones no existan.
> 
> Repito una pregunta que hice: ¿recuerda alguien el correo electrónico de don Santiago? En la web no lo encuentro pero lo dice en varios vídeos.



Yo le escribí un par de veces. Me contestó inmediatamente. 

santiroyu@gmail.com


----------



## Debunker (22 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> No sé qué puñetas dirá @Debunker porque me tiene bloqueado en lugar de ignorado y no puedo leer lo que dice, luego no sé si voy a dar un argumento ya mencionado.
> 
> No, don @Liberal templado, no. Éstos, no están "invirtiendo", éstos están "blanqueando".
> 
> ...



Le tenía en ignorados, no se como funciona el sistema, no quería leerle porque me ponía de los nervios, está superado. 

Los enormes beneficios que denuncia Santi de los inmuebles comprados por la banda Mena y que se reparten según las notas de Mena-Ruiz , parecen ser derivados de alquileres, las "viviendas" no todas, pero muchas que, son más o menos parcelas porque la construcción está en derrumbe o no existe, o sea no hay alquileres, me inclina a pensar que son inversiones especulativas como explico, me gustaría saber como es la operativa para blanquear dinero sacando dinero de España y convirtiéndolo en 50 veces más en el extranjero, excepto que tengan contactos políticos en México y en USA , menudo negocio. A mi no me extraña una maraña de políticos prevaricando sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que la banda de Mena pertenece a la masonería y eso une el mundo. 

Sin embargo su reflexión me hace pensar que el Juez, creo que Pedraz, que dice que esas inversiones son competencia del país donde se han realizado , deduce que ese capital invertido y sus enormes beneficios son de origen y producidos solo en el país donde se ha invertido, no se si me explico, pero ahora veo una lógica , aunque muy débil y cercana a la prevaricación de ese Juez que, yo no podía entender.


----------



## Bbuscandojusticia (22 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *CASO 593. BALTASAR TORRICO TORRICO. FINCA DE SAN BRUNO: EL PARAISO DE LOS CAZADORES DE PERDICES.*
> 
> 
> Código 17, que quiere decir que es encargo de Mariano Fernández Bermejo. Caso muy extraño, o quizá haya algún error. Le fallecen en Madrid el 2 de marzo de 2003 y la misa funeral es el 23 de septiembre de 2003. Más de medio año entre ambas fechas.
> ...


----------



## Bbuscandojusticia (22 Nov 2021)

__





RESOLUCION de 1 de marzo de 1990, de la Delegación Provincial de Córdoba por la que se abre período de información pública para la obra que se cita (JA-2-CO-123).







www.juntadeandalucia.es




Aquí hay una expropiación forzosa en 1990, la finca 8 de don Baltasar Torrico Torrico, quizás tenga algo que ver


----------



## Uritorco (22 Nov 2021)

Este vídeo lo han subido ahora mismo.


----------



## Liberal templado (22 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Yo le escribí un par de veces. Me contestó inmediatamente.
> 
> santiroyu@gmail.com



Gracias @javvi Le escribo ahora mismo


----------



## Liberal templado (22 Nov 2021)

Ya le he escrito con mis dudas (direcciones inexistentes, consultora fantasma) y esta su respuesta:
<<
estate tranquilo. Conocemos la consultora. En una dirección que me pasas sale la casa, en la otra no...no sé....hemos pedido las oficiales a varios registros. esta semana las tendremos. Saludos y difusión,
Santi Royuela Samit
Gracias!!!!

>>


----------



## javvi (23 Nov 2021)

*CASO 174. JOSÉ BOTEY SERRA. LA FINCA FITOR, ESCENARIO DE PELÍCULAS COMO PETRA, UN BOTEY ENTRE LOS ACTORES. EL HEREDERO DE LA FINCA. ¿HACIENDO DE SÍ MISMO?*

Pacto con la familia a través del bufete Juan Planas Comerme. Nacido el 24 de febrero de 1934. Según la ficha del registro civil, le fallecen a las 9.00 del 24 de febrero de 1998. Como desconocemos la hora del nacimiento, no sabemos si le dejaron cumplir los 64 años. Quién sabe si hubo una ceremonia macabra con velitas incluidas. 

Los padres: Josep Botey y Nuria Serra fueron comprando fincas contiguas hasta reunir cerca de 1.300 Ha. La finca está en el bajo Ampurdán, a poca distancia de la Costa Brava. Tiene una enorme riqueza forestal y de arquitectura prehistórica, romana y prerromana:

_Sólo en la finca han perdurado de forma hoy reconocible 15 dólmenes, un menhir, piedras de sacrificios, abrigos y vestigios de poblados_​​_ Así de esta última época en Fitor encontramos ya, en dos zonas, vestigios de explotación de minas de galena argentífera, y una vía romana que la bordea, así como restos cerámicos en distintos lugares._​​También el primer cristianismo está presente:
​_ De estos remotos colonizadores, nos queda en pie parte del impresionante e intocado monasterio, envuelto en la luz y ambiente que ocasionó su lugar de elección, así como las advocaciones que pusieron a las capillas esparcidas en el territorio fruto de su colonización (Lupus, Columba, Nazarium et Clementis) y el documento del año 844 en que el monasterio pasó al Obispado de Gerona_​​Su flora y fauna también es de gran riqueza:

_ La flora de la finca es excepcional, un inventario reciente todavía por terminar a cargo del botánico Albert Mallol encargado por el Consorci de les Gavarres, ronda ya las 650 especies. _​​De hecho, la familia Botey ha sabio explotar la riqueza de la finca en colaboración con universidades y empresas de explotación agraria y forestal.


_AGROFITOR es propietaria de una finca forestal, certificada de gestión sosteble por PEFC, con más de 150 Km de caminos forestales, enclavada en un espacio de interés natural de Catalunya (Gavarres), en uno de los lugares más turísticos (Costa Brava central) y con un importante patrimonio edificado catalogado, entre éste masías milenarias documentadas, iglesias, pozos de hielo ancestrales, monumentos megalíticos con 15 dolmenes incluido un santuario, una posible via romana, y con una biodiversidad botánica y entomológica reconocida. AGROFITOR se dedica a la dinamización económica de sus recursos, en todos sus ámbitos, para el mantenimiento de éste enclave excepcional, dentro de la órbita privada y en perfectas condiciones._​


https://es.linkedin.com/company/agrofitor-s.a.?trk=public_profile_experience-item_profile-section-card_subtitle-click



También es coto privado de caza y sus ancestrales masías sirven para el turismo rural.







Es una empresa familiar. Joan y Ramón, la segunda generación de los Botey, se encarga de su gestión. También la tercera, la de los hijos de éstos.



http://www.natura.org/natura2000management/doc/es_fitor_sitedescription.pdf



Por si fuera poco lo anterior, la finca Fitor también ha sido escenario de películas. El director de cine Jaime Rosales contactó con Joan Botey i Serra, para rodar su película _Petra _en el el Mas Cals de la finca Fitor. Entre las estrellas están Marisa Paredes, Bárbara Lennie y Alexander Brendemühl. Algo debía tener Joan Botey, que convenció a Jaime Rosales para proponerle a él también que hiciese un papel en su cinta. Botey aceptó y acabó haciendo de Jaume, que es en palabras del director:

_un artista plástico tan exitosos como despiadado (las esculturas que aparecen han sido prestadas por *Manolo Valdés*). Un ser omnipotente, cruel y narcisista. El mal no toma aquí el rostro de la grandilocuencia y la solemnidad, sino que se encarna en un patriarca cínico e irónico que destroza a sus congéneres a base de humillaciones y afrentas domésticas. "Es un sociópata que vive entre nosotros, pero lo que hace no es ilegal",_​​_




_​​








‘Petra’: la tragedia griega se viste de película en un descarnado retrato sobre la búsqueda de la identidad


La búsqueda de la identidad, de la verdad primigenia sobre uno mismo, puede acabar revelando horrores que habían quedado cubiertos por el manto terroso del silencio. De ese anhelo por rastrear los propios orígenes y las inesperadas consecuencias que este hallazgo produce nace Petra, la nueva...




valenciaplaza.com












Petra (2018) - IMDb


Petra: Directed by Jaime Rosales. With Bárbara Lennie, Alex Brendemühl, Joan Botey, Marisa Paredes. The identity of Petra's father has been hidden from her all her life. When her mother dies, Petra embarks on a quest which leads to Jaume, a celebrated artist and a powerful, ruthless man.




www.imdb.com












Jaime Rosales nos da las claves de su trabajo en 'Petra'


Barbara Lennie y Marisa Paredes se sometieron a las particulares exigencias del cineasta.




www.fotogramas.es








http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/101-200-1.pdf








​


----------



## javvi (23 Nov 2021)

Bbuscandojusticia dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10.775. metros cuadrados. Muy goloso.


----------



## Uritorco (23 Nov 2021)




----------



## Debunker (23 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> 10.775. metros cuadrados. Muy goloso.



Espero que no te importe que de alguna forma te rectifique, esas fincas fueron expropiadas por alguna obra, pero lo que quiero decirte es que, una finca en una dehesa puede que cueste actualmente unos 0,80 € por m2, el precio puede cambiar si la finca posee agua abundante o sea riachuelo o río, manantiales, pozos de gran caudal y también si hay olivos , la cantidad de olivos u otros árboles explotables que resultara en un precio de 2-3 € por m2. Logicamente el precio también sube si tiene cortijos y edificaciones , pero una finca tan pequeñita para una dehesa que suelen tener decenas y decenas de hectáreas, no tiene ningún valor . Si solo es terreno no tendrá ni comprador y su valor es 0.

O sea 10.775x 0,80= 8.620 €

10.775x3= 32.325

O sea que la finca golosa no es, si esos 10.775 m2 los pones en el centro de un pueblo de 3.000 hab. por decir algo, convertida en parcela donde se pueda construir hasta 3 alturas , la finca podría valer arriba de los *3 millones de €*

Si la misma finca la colocas en una gran capital, Valencia por ejemplo , en el extrarradio podría costar sobre los* 5* * millones de €,* en el centro podría costar sobre los *10 millones de €, Son números muy conservadores. 

En terrenos agrícolas, los caros son las huertas, el bosque vale nada, y los de secano para cereales y otros dependen de su producción e infraestructuras , algo que también ocurre en la dehesa si tienen rebaños e infraestructuras para su explotación , en esos caso el precio depende de si la rentabilidad de la finca puede amortizar el precio pagado por la misma en 10 años. *

Me tomo esta libertad porque poner precio a un suelo más que nada depende de lo que puedas construir y después de su situación y la demanda de inmuebles que haya en su ubicación , naturalmente hay más variantes para cerrar el precio, pero eso es lo principal. Y yo imagino, no puede ser de otra forma que, las inversiones en inmuebles de la banda Mena es en parcelas urbanas o viviendas ya construídas. 



javvi dijo:


> CASO 174. JOSÉ BOTEY SERRA. LA FINCA FITOR, ESCENARIO DE PELÍCULAS COMO PETRA, UN BOTEY ENTRE LOS ACTORES. EL HEREDERO DE LA FINCA. ¿HACIENDO DE SÍ MISMO



Esa pedazo finca que describes es un monumento, eso no tiene precio por su singularidad puede costar cualquier cosa.


----------



## Uritorco (23 Nov 2021)

Este tiene tela por la cantidad de dinero que se mueve. Ahora le toca el turno a los diamantes.


----------



## javvi (24 Nov 2021)

*LA INQUINA DEL FISCAL MENA HACIA ROYUELA LE LLEVÓ A INVESTIGAR A SUS HERMANOS DE RUSIA*



Hay una novedad en este vídeo. Hasta ahora Mena era un sádico en las notas, desde su despacho. Después Ruiz y sus hombres ejecutaban las órdenes con contundencia. Unas veces mataban y otras daban palizas de muerte. 

En la nota de este vídeo, que yo recuerde por primera vez, Mena quiere estar presente mientras le dan un buena tunda al tal Sergio Ceballos. 

_Llévalo al refugio. Aunque sea en la sombra, quiero estar presente cuando reciba el escarmiento y se arrastre pidiendo clemencia. Avísame. _​​


----------



## Debunker (24 Nov 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Este tiene tela por la cantidad de dinero que se mueve. Ahora le toca el turno a los diamantes.



Es peor que la compra de diamantes , después de todo da lo mismo que da igual, en que se invierte el dinero de una trama criminal , lo peor de este vídeo con notas de 2020 es la denuncia de una trama criminal internacional de todo el mundo occidental, para la obtención de una idea política que atañe a todo el mundo y da a conocer de que, estamos bajo el yugo de una gran mentira sádica, tanto las naciones, como todo el mundo, a saber que estarán cocinando China y EEUU que se entienden a través de mafias políticas como los Biden, los Clinton y sus mandaos mientras hacen la pantomima de enfrentamientos, toda la puta mierda que está ocurriendo desde la plandemia a apagones y su puta madre de destrucción de la moral que destruye la familia, al niño, la mujer, la nación, la economía y todo lo que encuentra a su paso, con razón nadie se atreve a hablar del ER, el ER nos supera.


----------



## Debunker (24 Nov 2021)

Por cierto este vídeo que menciono en mi anterior post , referenciado por @Uritorco, nos da también la cifra final robada de esa mega mafia de Mena, 22.000 millones de € que, consiguieron pagar hasta agosto del año pasado a sus mentores en EEUU-Israel, son el 10% de lo robado, o sea que en esas fechas alcanzaron la increíble cantidad de 220.000 millones de € a través de crímenes de toda índole.


----------



## javvi (25 Nov 2021)

*SANTI ROYUELA. ANÉCDOTAS EN PRISIÓN:CAE UNA RED DE FUNCIONARIOS CORRUPTOS (4) OPERACIÓN SCORPIO*


----------



## javvi (25 Nov 2021)

*DENUNCIADA LA MAGISTRADA ELENA GUINDULAIN OLIVERAS POR FALSA IDENTIDA Y EVASIÓN DE CAPITALES*


----------



## Debunker (25 Nov 2021)

Uno de los pequeños medios que se hace eco del ER:


Nuestro Presidente, Alberto Royuela, junto con su colaborador el periodista Juan Martínez Grasa, han denunciado en la Agencia Tributaria la inmensa fortuna en el extranjero que tiene la jueza ELISABETH CASTELLÓ FONTOVA, sin declarar.

Elisabeth Castelló Fontova, fue promovida a Eurojust, en el Consejo de Ministros del 2 de febrero de 2021, a pesar de estar en nº 1270 del escalafón de la carrera judicial.

Esta jueza fue investigada por el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña en 2009 por sus relaciones con la metamafia de José María Mena Álvarez (Fiscal Jefe del TSJ de Cataluña, 1996,2006).


La causa real de la promoción ha sido la admisión a trámite de una denuncia del, Doctor José Arimany Manso actual teniente de Alcalde de la ciudad de Vic, contra nuestro Secretario Santiago Royuela y la eliminación de varios vídeos del canal de éste, de forma antijurídica. Hace años también actuó de antijurídicamente contra Santiago Royuela, por indicación del ex Fiscal Mena.

Estas actuaciones están denunciadas en el canal de YouTube de Santiago Royuela; esta Jueza instruyó un proceso, que luego juzgó la sala 5ª de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona, presidida por Elena Guindulain Oliveras, también con<< IDENTIDAD FALSA>>, de la que Santi, anuncia que, próximamente, se presentará también denuncia con su fortuna obtenida del amaño de sentencias. En este proceso se condenó a Santiago Royuela, a tres años y medio, en un juicio <<EXTRA RÁPIDO>> que duró 4 meses, por el forcejeo con unos subasteros. En dicho forcejeo Santiago le hizo a uno de ellos un rasguño en la frente con su móvil. Por estos hechos la fiscalía le pedía 55 años de presión.

Años después, la susodicha Jueza Castelló, intervino desde el JI nº 33 de Barcelona en otro proceso, donde se condenó a Santiago Royuela Samit a otros 6 años de cárcel habiendo cumplido anteriormente tres años y medio.

Elisabeth Castelló Fontova tiene 190.000 francos suizos, en un depósito en el ZURCHER KANTONALBAN en Zúrich.


La jueza, también decidió integrarse en el sistema de identidades falsas que el fiscal JOSÉ MARÍA MENA creó para sus colaboradores más íntimos. Esta jueza tiene como identidad falsa el nombre de CARMEN PÉREZ NIETO con residencia asignada en Almería.

Con esta falsa identidad, en julio de 2007 abrió tres cuentas bancarias a la vista en la oficina principal de Lugano (Suiza) del GOTTHARD BANG, que tienen un saldo total de 3.971.531 francos suizos.

También se informa de las relaciones criminales de esta jueza con el Fiscal Jefe del TSJC José María Mena, citando “asesinatos por encargo, el tráfico de drogas y armas, los chantajes y extorsiones, amaño de sentencias, decantando el fallo a favor de quien les llenaba el bolsillo, proporcionaban desorbitados beneficios a ambos fiscales, así como a los sicarios a quienes confiaban el trabajo sucio”. Margarita Robles también tiene una falsa identidad, aunque no se han encontrado bienes a nombre de ésta, se aporta un escrito del Sargento Ruiz donde se dice que la Ministra aceptó esa segunda identidad por “disciplina de grupo”, pero que no iba a hacer uso de ella.

Santiago Royuela también ha denunciado públicamente esta denuncia tributaria en su canal en YouTube, concretamente en el vídeo:












#ExpedienteRoyuela Denunciada la millonaria juez Elisabeth Castelló Fontova ante la AEAT - El Diestro


#ExpedienteRoyuela Denunciada la millonaria juez Elisabeth Castelló Fontova ante la AEAT




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## javvi (26 Nov 2021)

*SOMATEMPS, LA ASOCIACIÓN DE CATALANES POR LA HISPANIDAD:*

*Arimany: Diputado y concejal independentista podría tener más de 30 propiedades en EEUU y una fortuna en el extranjero*

*Josep Arimany*_, primer teniente de alcalde en el Ayuntamiento de Vich y *diputado por* *Junts per Catalunya *en la Diputación de Barcelona, ha sido denunciado por el juez Presencia presidente de la* Asociación Contra la Corrupción* (ACODAP), y de tener más de 30 casas en Estados Unidos y una fortuna de dinero (1,8 millones de euros) con cuentas en el extranjero. Pero *Arimany *-según la denuncia- empezó a amasar su fortuna como Director del Instituto de Medicina Legal de Catalunya, cobrando 12.000 euros al mes por colaborar con el ex Fiscal Jefe catalán José María Mena Álvarez.

La denuncia señala que :

Arimany y su esposa MARIA ANTONIA GONZALEZ ENSEÑAT comparten la mercantil DERMATOVIC que tiene seis depósitos de 60.000€ (360.000€ en total) con nº 83293-8 en la entidad BankingCircle en Luxemburgo

El matrimonio tiene otros 10 depósitos de 50.000€ (500.000€) con nº 55217-26 en la entidad UnionBancairePrivée en Luxemburgo.

Arimnay y su hijo JOSE MARIA ARIMANY GONZALEZ tienen 6 depósitos de 50.000€ (300.000€) con nº 55227-32 en la misma entidad UnionBancairePrivée en Luxemburgo.

Arimany “también decidió integrarse en el *sistema de identidades falsas *que el fiscal *JOSE MARIA MENA* creó para sus colaboradores más íntimos”. Arimany tiene como identidad falsa el nombre de* CARLOS GOMEZ CALLEJA *y, en abril de 2007, éste abrió dos cuentas bancarias en la oficina principal en Zurich (Suiza) de la entidad FINTER BANK con un saldo total de 3.093.874 francos suizos (2.848.871,09€ con el cambio de septiembre de 2021)

Políticos de Vich han instado a Arimany a que aclare* “estas gravísimas acusaciones en forma de denuncia y haga una comparecencia ante los medios de comunicación para negar rotundamente que haya tenido nunca dinero en el extranjero ni que haya participado en operaciones financieras ligadas a su familia”*.

Arimany, por su parte, ha denunciado ser víctima de una campaña de calumnias y amenazas en las redes sociales. El caso está investigado por el Juzgado de Instrucción número 33 de Barcelona y el juez ya hizo retirar decenas de vídeos publicados en la plataforma YouTube del famoso expediente Royuela.

Más información: Acusan al primer teniente de alcalde de Vic (Junts) de tener más de 30 casas en EEUU y depósitos millonarios en bancos del extranjero









Arimany: Diputado y concejal independentista podría tener más de 30 propiedades en EEUU y una fortuna en el extranjero


Josep Arimany, primer teniente de alcalde en el Ayuntamiento de Vich y diputado por Junts per Catalunya en la Diputación de Barcelona, ha sido denunciado por el juez Presencia presidente de la As…




somatemps.me






_


----------



## Peritta (27 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *SOMATEMPS, LA ASOCIACIÓN DE CATALANES POR LA HISPANIDAD:*
> 
> *Arimany: Diputado y concejal independentista podría tener más de 30 propiedades en EEUU y una fortuna en el extranjero*
> 
> ...



¿Qué coños es la UDEF? -decía entre cabreado y zumbón don Jordi Mólthonoràpla Pujol.

Oiga, y tenía razón.

Más vago que la chaqueta de un guardia.
Bueno, de un agente, que parece como que es más.

Ahora venga usté de Andorra con más de 10.000€ en el bolsillo y verá lo que le dice el guardia del control fronterizo. Pero si va los jueves, o los lunes, que no sé, que estará aputrallando el agente Romerales, creo que por una mordida o bocaíto al alijo de los billetes, le dejará a usté pasar con los millones que quiera y no le dirá nada a hacienda.

Pero lo de las identidades falsas lo mismo lo pueden investigar los del D.N.I. que al ser de oficinas y no estar en contacto con el lumpen (tò se pega menos la hermosura) supongo habrá menos corruptos, como pasa en estupefacientes por ejemplo, que cuando hay redada no se lo dicen ni a los compañeros

y mucho menos a los mandos.

El domingo creo que hay en Madrid una concentración promovida por Jusapol aunque no sé si se sumarán los del SUP, o éstos lo que harán será restar.
Pero ahí tienen una buena ocasión para conocerse y saber quién es quién, y para charlar del 11-M y de otros sapos y conspiraciones que se han tenido que tragar, ocultar y callar como pu

ertas.

No señor. Contra la funcimaffia, los masones, las sociedades secretas, los cárteles, los lobbys o los "grupos de presión", porteras.

¿Desde cuándo la hombría (omertá) es quedarse callado como una puta?.

A ver si de ahí sale un buen servicio de filtraciones (era a lo que más temía la Magdalena Álvarez... de fugaz recuerdo por lo que veo. Jua, jua, jua, que mala es la memoria) que si lo que pasa por las alturas y los despachos llega a oídos de la plebe y se pone a tiro de la inventiva popular, no sé si arreglaremos algo, haremos correr el escalafón, o que dimita alguien o algo, pero fijo que nos íbamos a echar unas buenas risas.

Al fin y a cabo dicen que es salud.

Luego nada de decir un "hombre" ha violado o unos "jóvenes" han atracado o una "furgoneta" ha atropellado. Y que se dejen también de eufemismos. Si le ha tocado el culo pues le ha tocado el culo y si la ha violado pues la ha violado, que el abuso sexual es muy elástico.


Joer. Soy un optimista empedernido.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (27 Nov 2021)

*SANTI ROYUELA. ANÉCDOTAS EN PRISIÓN: CAE UNA RED DE FUNCIONARIOS CORRUPTOS (5) OPERACIÓN SCORPIO*









Crimen organizado y corrupción policial. Algunas historias del hampa en Catalunya


Algunos de los asuntos tratados: Operación Gamba Roja / Banda del puerto / Caso Martorell Contexto del negocio de la prostitución en Catalunya y Barcelona Operación Ilusionista / Trama de los prostíbulos Riviera y Saratoga Caso Macedonia José Mestre Fernández Y algunas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Peritta (27 Nov 2021)

Guapo hilo nos ha enlazado ahí don @javvi. A ver si me lo embaulo y encuentro a alguno de los "ajusticiados" en la Operación Chumi.
Lo de "ajusticiados" es una licencia literaria de ésas, porque uno se consuela pensando que Dios escribe tieso con los renglones torzíos.
Pero como uno no es nadie para decirle a Dios cómo son o han de ser las cosas, me temo que no todos los que se cargan serían malandros delincuentes, sino que también habría paparazzis en paro, o novatos detectives privados u otros autónomos subcontratados, que les ayudarían con las esperas y los seguimientos.

Triste destino el de sicario: ser acabado por otro sicario compañero tras haber realizado un buen servicio para el patrón. Fuego amigo podríamos decir, aunque a mi me parece una traición de manual. Qué cabrones.
Pero es así como se asegura el patrón de que el sicario va a tener la boca cerrada

pa siempre.




Tengo problemas para escribir en Burbuja con el otro computer (la página no responde, ¿desea salir de esta página?), cosa que no me pasa con otras páginas.
Todo desde que Calópez se pusiera pesado con que desactiváramos los bloquedores de anuncios. Yo lo he hecho con los dos que tengo y ni por ésas, me deja escribir tres o cuatro palabras de cada vez pero la página se sigue cuajando cuando le parece y ni me responde al teclado ni al ratón y tengo que apagar a lo bruto.

Total que estoy escribiendo con el viejo pero no ejecuta vídeos de Tuiter ni es capaz de mostrar muchas fotos ni abrir muchas páginas (su reloj no está en hora me dice), luego lo mismo ahora me prodigo menos y no le doy tanta conversación.


Lo del nuevo órden sionístiko-palestino y la organización ésa que ordeña a la vaca y que ya no da para más identidades falsas, puede que sea un cuento, como el que le cuenta a Ruiz para que se cargue al Gutierrez Mellado sin hacer más averiguaciones.
Y es que si Gutuerrez Mellado está conspirando con otros militares para dar un golpe de estado Ruiz lo podría averiguar a poco que lo investigara.
Además con las conspiraciones no se acaba matando a uno de los principales conspiradores al descuido y de tapadillo. No señor, hay que hacer ver al resto de conspiradores que la cosa no ha sido un accidente.

Si con la existencia de la organización ésa (real o virtual) no consigue meter el miedo en el cuerpo a la Margarita Robles, lo más probable es que ésta a poco que ya no les hiciera falta, también sufriera la misma suerte que aquellos sicarios de la Operación Chumi.


PD.- Doña @Debunker, al final de la lista de ignorados hay dos "switches" (ventanitas de si o no) desactívelos y entonces estará usté ignorando en lugar de bloqueando, y podrá leer puntualmente los comentarios de alguno de sus ignorados si le da al botón de "mostrar el contenido ignorado".
Pero sus ignorados podrán leer sus textos (que se jodan), cosa que no ocurre si los bloquea.

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Liberal templado (27 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> Lo del nuevo órden sionístiko-palestino y la organización ésa que ordeña a la vaca y que ya no da para más identidades falsas, puede que sea un cuento, como el que le cuenta a Ruiz para que se cargue al Gutierrez Mellado sin hacer más averiguaciones.
> ...




Mire que normalmente me gusta su enfoque don @Peritta , de hecho somos la misma persona jajajajajaja. Pero lo de Gutiérrez Mellado no tiene un pase. 


A ver, era uno de los tipos más odiados por el resto de militares. La derecha de entonces no le podía tragar. Le llamaban traidor como piropo. No digo nada de los insultos.

¿Este iba a montar un golpe de estado con otros militares? Vamos, anda, que no me lo creo. 

De hecho, este caso y la muerte de Antonio Herrero me impiden defender al ER como me gustaría. Es que ambos casos son incomprensibles en sus razones y en su ejecución. 

No entiendo a quién coño se le ocurren semejantes historias.

No quiero olvidar el pequeño estudio que hice de las inversiones inmobiliarias de algunos pájaros de éstos. ¡Cuesta tanto de creer que hayan direcciones erróneas!

Paro aquí


----------



## Peritta (27 Nov 2021)

A mí también se me hace raro el caso de Antonio Herrero don @Liberal templado. Éso de envenenarle el contenido de las bombonas de oxígeno, o lo que quiera que sea lo que respiren los buzos, me parece muy complicado. No es tan sencillo como echarle unos polvos al descuido a un café.

Que si me cuentan que le envenenaron así en el hotel y ya iba sentenciaíto cuando se subió al barco, aún me lo podría creer. Pero manipular las bombonas cuando los buceadores prueban el equipo y respiran un par de veces antes de ponérselo, pues no sé. Además está el riesgo de envenenar las bombonas de otro ya que es norma entre los buceadores el no hacer inmersiones en solitario. Las gafas y el respirador cada uno tendrá el suyo, pero las bombonas son intercambiables y nunca vas a tener a certeza de que la víctima va a usar justamente las bombonas envenenadas.
Y luego a ver cómo metes tú el veneno en las bombonas sin hacer ruido con el compresor a las tantas de la noche.

Lo de Gutierrez Mellado aún me lo podría creer si pienso que el movil responde a una oscura y antigua venganza masónica de antes del año de la tos, ya que éstos son mu rencorosos y mu recozíos y sacaron los restos de Franco de la tumba cuarenticinco años después de muerto.

Aunque también la cosa puede responder a quedarse con su participación en el Proyecto Hombre, si es que blanqueaban y tejemanejeaban dineros al amparo de esa organización altruísta.


También me llamó la atención el caso del Superlopez, el CEO de la General Motors y luego de la Wokswagen al que aquellos le acusaron de apropiarse de patentes y de secretos de empresa.

Y este otro caso, que no viene a caso, me lo ha hecho recordar:



__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (28 Nov 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Mire que normalmente me gusta su enfoque don @Peritta , de hecho somos la misma persona jajajajajaja. Pero lo de Gutiérrez Mellado no tiene un pase.



No descarto lo que su alter ego apuntó hace tiempo: que el Guti empezase a chochear, e irse de la lengua, y decidiesen taparle la boca para siempre. Y lo relaciono con sus últimas actividades filantrópicas junto a la señora Bilderberg, El Serra ministro PP/PSOE, el Calderón cloaquero y el Enrique Sarasola padre.


----------



## javvi (28 Nov 2021)

*SANTI ROYUELA Y MIGUEL BERNAD DE MANOS LIMPIAS. COMUNICADO SOBRE EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA

*


----------



## javvi (28 Nov 2021)

*“La corrupción de España en 35 minutos - Fernando Presencia”*


----------



## Debunker (28 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Doña @Debunker, al final de la lista de ignorados hay dos "switches" (ventanitas de si o no) desactívelos y entonces estará usté ignorando en lugar de bloqueando, y podrá leer puntualmente los comentarios de alguno de sus ignorados si le da al botón de "mostrar el contenido ignorado".
> Pero sus ignorados podrán leer sus textos (que se jodan), cosa que no ocurre si los bloquea.



Gracias por la info, en los casi 11 años que llevo en estos foros, solo he ignorado a una persona y como ve no por mucho tiempo, esa persona ha sido vd. y no ha sido por lo que decía sino porque sus escritos requerían de mí un esfuerzo para entenderlo que, me ponía de los nervios


----------



## Debunker (28 Nov 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Mire que normalmente me gusta su enfoque don @Peritta , de hecho somos la misma persona jajajajajaja. Pero lo de Gutiérrez Mellado no tiene un pase.
> 
> 
> A ver, era uno de los tipos más odiados por el resto de militares. La derecha de entonces no le podía tragar. Le llamaban traidor como piropo. No digo nada de los insultos.



Visto desde la distancia, para mí tiene lógica la muerte o asesinato de Gutierrez Mellado, desde la distancia de abandonar España con 19 años en plena dictadura y mi vuelta a España sin tener ni idea de lo que ocurría y ocurrió en España en mi ausencia y en plena era dorada del Felipismo, por circunstancias y hechos ocurridos a los que tuve acceso y sufrí en carne , llegué a la conclusión y hasta hoy que, en España lo que se había producido no era una transición, sino un golpe de estado, es cierto que todas las democracias comenzando con EEUU y UK que llevan la bandera mundial de la democracia están podridas , pero la nuestra nació podrida. 

Gutierrez Mellado hizo muchos y excelentes servicios al Franquismo, pero no se los reconocieron, de hecho tuvo serios problemas económicos para alimentar a sus 4 hijos y esposa, eso causa resentimientos así que era hombre de fácil compra y durante la transición y años posteriores debido a sus cargos, seguro que tuvo acceso al treje maneje del nuevo orden en España: la democracia bendita. Es de lo más posible que, llegara un momento para Gutierrez Mellado, sobre todo cuando eres mayor que, lo que sabía se le hiciera intragable e hiciera comentarios o tomara posiciones contra el régimen implantado, eso merecía la muerte. 



Liberal templado dijo:


> De hecho, este caso y la muerte de Antonio Herrero me impiden defender al ER como me gustaría. Es que ambos casos son incomprensibles en sus razones y en su ejecución.



Tampoco veo en esa muerte mucho problema, todo depende de que información delicada tuviera A. Herrero, el caso es que, su muerte es sospechosa, murió bajo el agua, esta es la explicación que da la wiki y la verdad es que no se de ningún caso de muerte igual.

"Murió en Marbella el 2 de mayo de 1998, con 43 años, mientras practicaba submarinismo, al sufrir una hemorragia digestiva alta debido a sus problemas gástricos, los cuales se vieron agravados por el ácido acetilsalicílico, principio activo, por aquel entonces (ya que fue retirado de su formulación en 2004 por la AEMPS), del medicamento conocido como Alka-Seltzer, medicamento que Antonio tomó ese día. Tal hemorragia le provocó una hematemesis que obstruyó el regulador de su botella de aire, y falleció por aspiración y posterior ahogamiento"

Es decir murió por aspiración ¿de sangre? y ahogamiento porque el regulador de su botella de áire se obstruyó, se supone con sangre pero también pudo ser obstruido a propósito con sangre o un chicle que más da, el resultado es el mismo. La culpa es del Alka-Seltzer. 

Sobre las direcciones falsas , espero que, como te prometió Santiago, lo aclare, si los Royuelas tienen plena confianza en la gestora que ha recopilado los inmuebles del Registro de la Propiedad y por tanto esas notas son fidedignas , los Registro de Propiedad no mienten, habrá que buscar razones para esas extrañas inversiones que de ser así nos llevaría posiblemente a otro tipo de corrupción con nexos internacionales. Quiero creer que los Royuelas son conscientes de que, si denuncian algo que, es mentira, al margen puede haber errores, toda su denuncia se va a la mierda aunque un algo porcentaje sea verdad. Supongo que cuidarán eso porque se juegan todo, sus mismas vidas están en juego , los pueden encarcelar hasta la vejez y más allá y dejarlos sin un € .

Yo me he posicionado contra toda duda sobre el ER, pero lo cierto es que el vídeo donde Santi habla de 3 patas corruptas coordinadas que, involucran a EEUU ,Latino América y Europa para trabajar en un gobierno mundial, NOM sionista , me ha chirriado y mucho, el mundo es mucho mundo para intentar controlarlo por un mexicano y un español de mierda a través del crimen organizado, otra cosa es que trabajaran para organizaciones masónicas implantadas por todo el mundo, y que éstas, todas, persigan un NOM. Me ha parecido el vídeo con sus denuncias, super magufo y he comenzado a tener dudas. Lo que yo veo en el ER son criminales a los que solo mueven el dinero. De ideologías están huérfanos como todos los políticos que nos gobiernan.


----------



## Debunker (28 Nov 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Tengo problemas para escribir en Burbuja con el otro computer (la página no responde, ¿desea salir de esta página?), cosa que no me pasa con otras páginas.
> Todo desde que Calópez se pusiera pesado con que desactiváramos los bloquedores de anuncios. Yo lo he hecho con los dos que tengo y ni por ésas, me deja escribir tres o cuatro palabras de cada vez pero la página se sigue cuajando cuando le parece y ni me responde al teclado ni al ratón y tengo que apagar a lo bruto.
> 
> Total que estoy escribiendo con el viejo pero no ejecuta vídeos de Tuiter ni es capaz de mostrar muchas fotos ni abrir muchas páginas (su reloj no está en hora me dice), luego lo mismo ahora me prodigo menos y no le doy tanta conversación.




He tenido exactamente el mismo problema , la descarga de publicidad en burbuja es de impresión, asegúrate que tus bloqueadores de publicidad en Burbuja estén desactivados , no vale con que aceptes la publicidad en la ventana que se abre , tienes que desactivar los bloqueadores.


----------



## Peritta (28 Nov 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Gracias por la info, en los casi 11 años que llevo en estos foros, solo he ignorado a una persona y como ve no por mucho tiempo, esa persona ha sido vd. y no ha sido por lo que decía sino porque sus escritos requerían de mí un esfuerzo para entenderlo que, me ponía de los nervios



Pues yo tengo a unas 400 multinikes (que no personas) en el ignore.
Vaya, que fijo que a alguno le he metido ya tres o cuatro veces sin haberle levantado nunca el arresto.

Las firmas las tengo capadas y no las veo (opción que da el sistema) porque la pantalla parecería una feria y me parece que muchos de los que intervienen en modo chat, solo para decir una obviedad n-veces repetida: melafo, sonsuscostumbres, etc; vienen a enseñar la firma. Los otros lo deben hacer por dinero.
Pero si no se ponen plastas no les mando al ignore.

Lamento que no haya entendido mis ironias. Joer, menuda cura de humildad. Si no he sabido arrancare una carcajada es porque no estaban bien hechas. Pescozón pues, recibido, aceptado y encajado.
No, no se preocupe que las collejas que dejan trauma son las que no son tuyas y te las dan a ti. Las tuyas, como los zapatillazos de tu madre, son reglamentarias y se te olvidan a los diez minutos.

Prometo no omitir el sujeto en las frases aunque éste sea uno de los recursos más usados por el sarcasmo.
En cualquier caso pregunte usté mamuasé que nadie nace sabiendo caramba. Es más, lo poco que aprendemos lo olvidamos.
La memoria que es mu mala.

Pero es que si fuera buena lo íbamos a flippar.

El hecho, bueno, el presunto hecho, es que Mena le miente a Ruiz sobre los motivos que sentencian al Gutierrez Mellado a la pena de "ajusticiamiento" y Ruiz acepta la mentira.
En este caso no se encontraron notas que hablaran de dinero ¿no?.
Luego lo mismo es un encargo político, de la PSOE supongo, y que se lo dejarían a deber porque los partidos políticos son de la cofradía del puño cerrado y no lo abren aunque les des en el codo con una piedra.
Luego a cambio le dejarían manos libres y harían la vista gorda con otros encargos y tejemanejes fiscales más lucrativos.

En la Guerra Nuestra don Manuel estuvo pasando gente de una zona a otra.

-Vale, acércate si te quieres pasar pero ya estás dando palmadas y que las oiga yo -decía el soldado que estaba de centinela en primera línea.

Más tarde se haría de inteligencia, era cuando la TIA dependía del Ministerio de Defensa. Hoy día nuestros mortadelos no dependen de Interior ni de Defensa sino de vicepresidencia.
Donde la Maria Teresa Fernandez de la Vega.
El que sirvan a tres o cuatro banderas debe de ser un deje que da el oficio.

Lo que digo es que don Manuel, aún jubilado y a sus años, debía de estar mu bien informado de todo lo que pasaba en España, quien tuvo retuvo, y si en sus últimos años estaba dedicado a la lucha contra la droga puede que supiera quién -o quiénes- amparaban y se beneficiaban de ese negocio.

Lo del Antonio Herrero me parece más difícil. Los tíos prueban los respiradores y tal antes de sumergirse.
Otra cosa es que hayan manipulado el informe forense y lo mismo le estrangularon los otros buzos que iban con él.
O el veneno se lo echaron en el alka-seltzser que no sé. Pero manipular el equipo de inmersión cuando lo comprueban varias veces, me parece dejar la cosa muy en manos de la suerte.



Debunker dijo:


> He tenido exactamente el mismo problema , la descarga de publicidad en burbuja es de impresión, asegúrate que tus bloqueadores de publicidad en Burbuja estén desactivados , no vale con que aceptes la publicidad en la ventana que se abre , tienes que desactivar los bloqueadores.



Sí, si ya los quité, pero ni por ésas. Se ha vuelto a cuajar y he tenido que apagar a lo bruto.
Ahora estoy en el viejo y como ésto debe ser un Windows 3.1 o algo así, pues vuelo por debajo de casi cualquier algoritmo o anuncio.
Aquí no tengo ni antivirus (ralentiza el computer) ni bloqueador de anuncios ni ná y sin embargo puedo escribir sin problemas y sin ver ningún anuncio. También navego sin haber iniciado la sesión en Google.

Pero no se lo digáis a Calopez.


__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (29 Nov 2021)

*CASO 208. MARCELINO COLL GODÓ. EL ENLACE COLL GODÓ-DARNAUDE MC GILL. 1958. EL INCREIBLE GERMEN DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA. LA ILUSTRE DEGENERACIÓN BIEN REPRESENTA.*

El 16 de abril de 1954 el diario La Vanguardia (de España en esa época), propiedad de los *Godó*, se hace eco de una boda de los propios Godó. El novio es *Marcelino Coll Godó.* Nacido el 5 de noviembre de 1934. Le fallecen el 25 de febrero de 2006. En la relación de los 800 se dice que es un encargo de su yerno: *Agustín Franco Rodríguez.* En la misa funeral están su mujer: *Lourdes Darnaude,* y los hijos: Chantal, Marcelino, Alejandro y Marta.


La discreción de esta rama de los Godó dificulta seguirles el rastro. Las Coll Darnaude no hablan de sus maridos, con lo que no he podido encontrar ningún Agustín Franco Rodríguez como esposo de alguna de ellas. Esta familia vivió muchos años en Venezuela, quizá venga de allí.

El padre del novio era *Marcelino Coll Ortega*, que era teniente alcalde de Barcelona, y durante un tiempo breve, alcalde en funciones.. La madre era *Mercedes Godó Valls*, hija del *I Conde de Godó.*

La novia, Lourdes Darnaude Mc Gill, como dice la nota de prensa:

_por línea paterna a la Casa Ducal de Solferino y Condal del Castillo de Centellas, siendo bisnieta del ilustre duque don Manuel de Lianza y de Pignatelli de Aragón y, por línea materna, una destacada familia venezolana, como nieta del prestigioso general Mc. Gill, del Ejército de Venezuela._​





Hemeroteca - La Vanguardia - Home







hemeroteca.lavanguardia.com













Muere a los 97 años Mercedes Godó Valls, nieta del fundador de 'La Vanguardia'


Mercedes Godó Valls, séptima hija de Ramon Godó Lallana, primer Conde de Codó, y de Rosa Valls, ha...




www.europapress.es





Entre los parientes de los novios y los invitados nos encontramos con la flor y la nata de lo bueno y lo mejor de la alta sociedad barcelonesa: abundan los títulos nobiliarios, diplomáticos, grandes empresarios y altos cargos políticos. Nos centraremos en los que hemos detectado algún vínculo con el Expediente Royuela.

El ramo que lleva la novia se lo ha entregado, en nombre del novio, *Antonio de Caralt Cera*. Por su parte materna también está presente en la boda *Juan José Riviere Cera* Este es el que viene misteriosamente apuntado su nombre en el *caso 94*, el de *Jorge de Caralt Garriga *y su hijo *Pablo de Caralt y Vicente-Arche*. Ambos pertenecen al condado de Caralt, están emparentados. Caralt de Garriga heredó el título de Conde de Caralt. Al enterarse de que Mena le está extorsionando y plantarle cara, Mena decide eliminarlo físicamente. Antonio de Caralt Cera era ingeniero industrial, falleció en el 2015.









ANTONIO DE CARALT CERA : Fallecimiento


Antonio de Caralt Cera Doctor ingeniero industrial Ha fallecido cristianamente el día 1 de noviembre del 2015, rodeado del amor de todos los suyos. Su esposa, Ana; hijos, Inés y Rafa, Leticia y Pancho, Laura y Ramón; nietos, Leticia, Inés, Gonzalo, Nicolás y Pablo; hermanos, familiares y amigos...




enmemoria.lavanguardia.com





Su hermano* Fernando* fue director de C.A.S.A (Construcciones aeronáuticas S.A).






DR. FERNANDO DE CARALT CERA – CONSEDOC – Consejo Superior Europeo de Doctores







www.consedoc.com










Ferran Rivière de Caralt - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org





También están emparentados con *Luis de Caralt y Borrell,* el editor que le encargaba las traducciones a* Fernando Sánchez Dragó* y a los hijos de Gonzalo Torrente Ballester.

Además los Caralt Cera están emparentados con otra de las distinguidas familias de Barcelona: los Vidal-Quadras, los de Alejo Vidal-Quadras, el conocido eurodiputado. Familia que está presente en la boda con *Lucy Cajiao de Vidal Quadras.*

Los Vidal-Quadras también están emparentados, a través de Pilar Vidal-Quadras, con el Marqués de Ferrer Vidal. Presente en la boda, quien esta emparentado con los Güell, el Marqués de Comillas, etc, etc.



http://www.familiavidalquadras.com/docs/LVG19500622-006.pdf





*Ernesto Maragall Noble. *De la saga de los Maragall. También emigrado a Venezuela. Se casa con la venezolana Josefina McGill Sarriá. Tío político de la novia. Hijo del poeta Joan Maragall, y por tanto, tío de *Pascual Maragall* (el que lo ha olvidado todo, incluido el 3%) y *Ernesto*, que encarga los *casos 29* *Nestor Quartino Zandalazini,* *y 63* *Miguel Mas Salvador,* además de la investigación de la vida privada de algunos opusinos.






Ernesto Maragall Noble | Real Academia de la Historia


Maragall Noble, Ernesto (3.IX.1903 - 13.III.1991) AyM [4ª]




dbe.rah.es





Los hermanos* José María* y *Miguel Juncadella Salisachs*. * ¡Atención!*, porque establecer las conexiones de estos invitados a la boda con el ER casi le cuesta, al que esto escribe, que le explote la cabeza. Los hermanos son José María, Mercedes, Giomar y Javier. Son hijos de *José María Juncadella y Burés:* heredero de la empresa textil de los Bures, una de las más importante de Cataluña. La madre es *Mercedes Salisachs Roviralta.* escritora de cierto éxito.









MERCEDES SALISACHS ROVIRALTA : Fallecimiento


Excelentísima señora Doña Mercedes Salisachs Roviralta Viuda de José María Juncadella Burés H.D.M. Escritora Gran Cruz de la Orden Civil de Alfonso X El Sabio Ha empezado a vivir en compañía del Señor el día 8 de mayo de 2014, a la edad de 97 años, confortada con los Santos Sacramentos y la...




enmemoria.lavanguardia.com












Family tree of x José María Juncadella Bures


Discover the family history of x José María Juncadella Bures.




gw.geneanet.org












La vida no es perfecta


Muy frgil. Muy lcida. Mercedes Salisachs (Barcelona 1916) cruza la biblioteca de su casa ayudada por una persona del servicio que literalmente la coloca en un silln. Le duele la espalda y tiene problemas de equilibrio. Hace unas semanas se cay y sufri la fractura de dos costillas. Un problema...




www.elcorreo.com





Miguel, uno de los presentes en la boda, sufre un accidente de tráfico y fallece con 21 años, poco después de la boda, en 1958. Accidente o no, no tenemos más datos.

Los Juncadella Salisachs se reparten entre las carreras automovilísticas y los negocios al más alto nivel. Son campeones de la Fórmula 3 y otras modalidades. Javier además es miembro del consejo de administración de Catalana de Occidente y una de las personas más ricas de España.









Javier Juncadella. Los más ricos de 2022 en España


Es uno de los integrantes de la lista de las personas más ricas de España en 2022. Conozca el patrimonio de Javier Juncadella.




www.elmundo.es












La disputada herencia de Mercedes Salisachs enfrenta a los Juncadella


El conflicto entre los Juncadella se cerró en sede notarial y nació cuando a la muerte de Mercedes Salisachs se descubrió que aparecía una nueva y sorprendente heredera




www.elconfidencial.com









Xavier Juncadella Salisachs - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org












Josep Maria Juncadella Salisachs - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org






El padre,* José Mª Juncadella y Burés* heredó la empresa textil. Cuando la empresa entró en crisis en los noventa, entró como accionista Javier de la Rosa, desplazando a José Mª Juncadella. Entraron en litigios, que se continuaron con el hijo José Mª Juncadella y Salisachs. *Javier de la Rosa,* además de muchas cosas, es quien proporciona a Alberto Royuela la pericial caligráfica hecha en Madrid.






Nissaga Burés - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org





Un hermano de José Mª Juncadella y Burés, *Francisco*, es testigo de otra boda: la de su sobrina Clotilde Juncadella Camp. El novio es *Ramón Bach Portabella, caso 004. *Según el Expediente es ella misma la que se pone en contacto con la banda para que liquiden a su marido 41 años después de la boda.





__





Hemeroteca - La Vanguardia - Home







hemeroteca.lavanguardia.com





Pero, se conoce que para Doña Clotilde el encargo de la liquidación de su marido no fue suficiente. No es sólo la viuda de Ramón Bach Portabella, también es la hija de *Luis Juncadella Ferrer. Caso 323. *Otro encargo familiar, no se especifica que pariente le hace el encargo a la banda de Mena. Luis Juncadella Ferrer era el hermano de *Enrique Juncadella Ferrer, Marqués de Puerto Nuevo*, y eminente cardiólogo. Curiosamente, ambos hermanos fallecen en 2005. Pero lo más curioso es que el parte de defunción de Luis Juncadella Ferrer lo hará, según el registro civil, su propio sobrino e hijo del Marqués: *Enrique Juncadella García,* también médico, y que heredará el título del marquesado al año siguiente.






BOE.es - BOE-A-2006-17413 Orden JUS/3040/2006, de 18 de septiembre, por la que se manda expedir, sin perjuicio de tercero de mejor derecho, Real Carta de Sucesión en el título de Marqués de Puerto Nuevo, a favor de don Enrique Juncadella y García.







www.boe.es












Marquesado de Puerto Nuevo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Family tree of x Enrique Juncadella y de Ferrer


Discover the family history of x Enrique Juncadella y de Ferrer.




gw.geneanet.org






http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/301-400.pdf




http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/1-100-2.pdf





*José Luis Carrasco Nadal.* *Caso 223. *Pacto familiar. Casado con *Ana-María Angolotti y García de los Ríos, VII marquesa de Santa María.*









Marquesado de Santa María - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Otra de las ilustres familias de Barcelona asistentes a la boda es la de los *Goytisolo*. Además emparentada con el novio por su parte paterna. Ignacio Goytisolo Taltavull se casó con Remedios Coll, tía del novio. Otro Goytisolo Taltavull tuvo tres hijos escritores. Uno de ellos, Agustín, el poeta, tuvo una hija llamada Julia, a la que dedicó un poema, que musicalizó Paco Ibánez: Palabras para* Julia.* Esta Julia tenía una amiga íntima llamada *María Mena Maiqués*; hija del fiscal que todos ustedes conocen.



Pagina nueva 1





javvi dijo:


> MARIA MENA MAIQUES
> 
> La sufrida hija del fiscal muerte. Según el expediente adicta a la cocaína. Hasta la encargó a Ruiz que falsificara anónimos de Royuela por si un día se el iba la mano, o a alguno de sus sicarios, que se pudiese acusar a Royuela de su muerte. Le aclara a Ruiz: "ten en cuenta que ganas de sacármela de encima para siempre no me faltan".
> 
> ...



*CONCLUSIÓN:*

Sí, lo sé. Esto parece un culebrón venezolano (sobre todo por parte de la novia). Y todavía hay más, pero lo dejamos para otro poste, quizá, porque uno, después de varios días con este asunto, está ya agotado.

Desde que empezó este fenómeno del Expediente Royuela, se ha venido debatiendo su veracidad. Una de dos: o bien el ER es verdadero; o bien es falso. Si es falso, ya sabemos cómo proceden: buscan en los ecos de sociedad alguna boda, y a partir de ahí, entre los novios, parientes y demás invitados, van buscando a quién meter en el ER. Localizan esquelas, otras noticias de la alta sociedad, anuncios en el B.O.E. etc, y con eso se inventan una trama.

Y si es verdadero, no se me ocurre otra cosa que estas historias vienen de muy atrás. En la parte alta del ER, todo se reduce a una cincuentena de familias que han dominado el cotarro desde la noche de los tiempos. El entramado sanguinolento: La Ilustre Degeneración, no se la han inventado Mena y &. Lo han heredado. Alguien tiene que hacer el trabajo sucio.


----------



## Uritorco (29 Nov 2021)

Bueno, hoy tenéis casi hora y media de ER. Hay algunos avances y novedades. Todo tan surrealista y sorprendente como siempre. El segundo vídeo es el más interesante.


----------



## javvi (30 Nov 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Bueno, hoy tenéis casi hora y media de ER. Hay algunos avances y novedades. Todo tan surrealista y sorprendente como siempre. El segundo vídeo es el más interesante.



Cada vez me cuesta más creer que las Notas de Ruiz y Mena sigan como si nada, que mencionen al canal de los Royuela, y que sigan dejándose robar las notas. 

Por primera vez, que yo recuerde, Los Royuela reconocen que Mena les haya dejado captar información falsa para tenderles una trampa, algo con lo que se ha especulado bastante en este hilo.


----------



## Duda Metódica (30 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Cada vez me cuesta más creer que las Notas de Ruiz y Mena sigan como si nada, que mencionen al canal de los Royuela, y que sigan dejándose robar las notas.
> 
> Por primera vez, que yo recuerde, Los Royuela reconocen que Mena les haya dejado captar información falsa para tenderles una trampa, algo con lo que se ha especulado bastante en este hilo.



Es sorprendente que a estas alturas de la película, los Royuela aún puedan conseguir notas de Mena y Ruiz. Que por parte de los autores de las notas no se hayan tomado las precauciones necesarias para impedirlo.
Por otra parte, la intervención de correos electrónicos y teléfonos es algo que los Royuela debían de haber tenido en cuenta en todo momento. Sorprende que no lo hayan hecho y en consecuencia les hayan colado el gol que nos dicen que les han colado.


----------



## Liberal templado (30 Nov 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Sobre las direcciones falsas , espero que, como te prometió Santiago, lo aclare, si los Royuelas tienen plena confianza en la gestora que ha recopilado los inmuebles del Registro de la Propiedad y por tanto esas notas son fidedignas , los Registro de Propiedad no mienten, habrá que buscar razones para esas extrañas inversiones que de ser así nos llevaría posiblemente a otro tipo de corrupción con nexos internacionales. Quiero creer que los Royuelas son conscientes de que, si denuncian algo que, es mentira, al margen puede haber errores, toda su denuncia se va a la mierda aunque un algo porcentaje sea verdad. Supongo que cuidarán eso porque se juegan todo, sus mismas vidas están en juego , los pueden encarcelar hasta la vejez y más allá y dejarlos sin un € .



Es verdad @Debunker. Mejor que no se equivoquen mucho. Pues la credibilidad cuesta mucho ganarla y poco perderla.


----------



## Liberal templado (30 Nov 2021)

Bueno, no quiero parecer chulito, pero es el momento de decirlo: "Yo ya avisé". Para una vez que acierto, permitidme la auto cita.

Mirad el vídeo, si no lo habéis visto, 

Muy interesante pues hablan del gol que les han metido. La navaja de Ockham sigue funcionando.

Hablan primero de las direcciones que les han colado. Ya lo comenté en 




Liberal templado dijo:


> Sigo indagando en los inmuebles de los amigos que aparecen en el ER. Ahora Ciudad de México con Margarita Robles.
> (...)
> Es cierto que he hecho un poco de trampa pues algún otro inmueble es más presentable, pero vamos estos tres dan una imagen fidedigna de la poca gracia que tienen para comprar. Claro que hay otra interpretación y no quiero ni pensar en ella. O sí. *¿Les han colado un gol monumental a la familia?*
> 
> Quiero creer, pero lo ponen muy difícil.




Después explican lo de Clue Solutions Inc que ya comenté aquí



Liberal templado dijo:


> Voy a parar o me volveré loco, pero la consultora que les ha conseguido los datos de los inmuebles, ¿quién coño son?
> 
> Se llaman Clue Solutions Inc y en los papeles que enseña Santiago dicen estar en el 59 de la Avenida Stockdale de Cleymont, Delaware. pero en el Google Maps no existe este número, te lleva al 12 de Stockdale Avenue que por cierto es una calle cortita y claramente residencial, o sea nada de oficinas.
> 
> ...



O sea, que podéis llamarme Sherlock Holmes. Aunque bromas aparte, es un poco triste este gol, pues era de muy fácil verificación. En su descargo hay que decir que supongo que manejan mucha información.

Miedo me dan las cuentas bancarias aunque aseguran que son de otra fuente de total fiabilidad.

Y el tener las notas recientes de nuevo, ya me pone en estado de total incredulidad. Ojos como platos. No entiendo nada. O sea, Mena pasa de ser el Doctor Moriarty a caer en la trampa otra vez. ¿Pero esto qué es? Ahora sí que dudo, dudo de todo.

¿No será esto una inmensa broma de mal gusto, no? Ay, ay, ay que esto pinta mal.


----------



## Uritorco (30 Nov 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Muy interesante pues hablan del gol que les han metido. La navaja de Ockham sigue funcionando.
> 
> Hablan primero de las direcciones que les han colado. Ya lo comenté en



Es evidente que Mena tendrá que mover ficha de alguna manera. Como les han colado ese pequeño gol ya lo han explicado ellos. Y de los errores se aprende.
Imaginaos si sale a la luz el segundo zulo que tienen localizado.

Han subido este vídeo ahora.


----------



## Liberal templado (30 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Desde que empezó este fenómeno del Expediente Royuela, se ha venido debatiendo su veracidad. Una de dos: o bien el ER es verdadero; o bien es falso. Si es falso, ya sabemos cómo proceden: buscan en los ecos de sociedad alguna boda, y a partir de ahí, entre los novios, parientes y demás invitados, van buscando a quién meter en el ER. Localizan esquelas, otras noticias de la alta sociedad, anuncios en el B.O.E. etc, y con eso se inventan una trama.



¡Trabajo muy interesante! Empiezo a creer que la explicación de buscar ecos de sociedad y montar a partir de ahí una historia puede ser creíble.

Las notas de Ruiz de las asistencia a los sepelios nunca aporta nada. "Sin incidentes" decía o algo parecido. Y hubo un entierro que si hubieron incidentes y no los reflejó. ¿Alguien recuerda este caso? Se habló bastante en este foro


----------



## Pura Sangre (30 Nov 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Por primera vez, que yo recuerde, Los Royuela reconocen que Mena les haya dejado captar información falsa para tenderles una trampa, algo con lo que se ha especulado bastante en este hilo.



No, yo recuerdo que en al menos un par de videos hablan de como Mena intenta colarles notas falsas. 

Además de otro video en el que hablan de como Mena usa un topo, un trabajador de Royuela, al que le pagan un estipendio y que usan para intentar tenderle una trampa a Royuela con tema de drogas, si no me falla la cabeza, pero que al final sale mal la trampa y el topo se funde la pasta y se lo cargan.


----------



## javvi (1 Dic 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Es sorprendente que a estas alturas de la película, los Royuela aún puedan conseguir notas de Mena y Ruiz. Que por parte de los autores de las notas no se hayan tomado las precauciones necesarias para impedirlo.
> Por otra parte, la intervención de correos electrónicos y teléfonos es algo que los Royuela debían de haber tenido en cuenta en todo momento. Sorprende que no lo hayan hecho y en consecuencia les hayan colado el gol que nos dicen que les han colado.



Pues sí. Que algo sea verdadero o falso no es lo mismo que sea verosímil o no. Hasta esta última etapa, el ER era verosímil para cualquiera que no esté en la higuera. “_Se non è vero_, _è ben trovato_”. Lo de que salga en las notas, con la misma caligrafía, el canal de los Royuela, y que esas sigan dejándoselas robar ya empieza a entrar en lo inverosímil.




Liberal templado dijo:


> O sea, que podéis llamarme Sherlock Holmes. Aunque bromas aparte, es un poco triste este gol, pues era de muy fácil verificación. En su descargo hay que decir que supongo que manejan mucha información.



No está nada mal para alguien que hace poco que se ha estrenado en este hilo.


Liberal templado dijo:


> Las notas de Ruiz de las asistencia a los sepelios nunca aporta nada. "Sin incidentes" decía o algo parecido. Y hubo un entierro que si hubieron incidentes y no los reflejó. ¿Alguien recuerda este caso? Se habló bastante en este foro



Es un poco raro que algunas cosas funcionen como una maquinaria perfecta y en otras sean unos completos chapuceros: como en la custodia de las notas.



Pura Sangre dijo:


> No, yo recuerdo que en al menos un par de videos hablan de como Mena intenta colarles notas falsas.



Sí, es verdad. Tampoco recuerdo exactamente qué vídeo.


----------



## Tigershark (1 Dic 2021)

Debería dar la dirección de toda la metamafia y que los ciudadanos fueramos a preguntar que hay de cierto,ya que los medios están comprados.


----------



## Liberal templado (1 Dic 2021)

javvi dijo:


> No está nada mal para alguien que hace poco que se ha estrenado en este hilo.



No, no @javvi, llevo muchísimo tiempo por aquí pero los mensajes antiguos no salen en una primera búsqueda, no sé por que.

Este es de abril del año pasado


Liberal templado dijo:


> No salgo de mi asombro. Si todo esto es verdad, que hace toda la pinta, ¿de dónde sale tanta pasta? Pero es que es una verdadera burrada.


----------



## Bimmer (1 Dic 2021)

Están echando ahora mismo en el programa "Todo Es Verdad" de Risto Mejide un debate sobre la muerte de Mario Biondo.


Hay un hijo de la grandísima llamado Javier Chicote, diciendo tonterías y apoyando la versión oficial de la muerte, un perito judicial relacionado con los forenses se ha mordido la lengua para no insultarlo y ha afirmado que es un homicidio y ha dicho que él en su trabajo ha tenido muchos problemas del tipo de encontrarse que no se hacen autopsias...


----------



## Bimmer (2 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Hay un hijo de la grandísima llamado Javier Chicote, diciendo tonterías y apoyando la versión oficial de la muerte, un perito judicial relacionado con los forenses se ha mordido la lengua para no insultarlo




Ojo a lo que acaba de pasar, el hijo de la grandísima puta ha demostrado una psicopatía propia de alguien que está relacionado con el sicariato, se le ha puesto muy gallito al perito, muestra una seguridad muy grande para ser tan hijo de la grandísima puta y decir tantas canalladas con la madre de Mario Biondo presente en videollamada, faltando a la verdad y al honor de Mario Biondo y su familia, entre otras canalladas, la que más ha repetido este hijo de puta es la de que Mario Biondo jugaba con su hermana a asfixiarse mutuamente hasta quedarse inconsciente y reanimarse, esta canallada la ha dicho estando presente la madre de Mario Biondo, la cual lo ha escuchado varias veces decir eso.



Si Santiago Royuela no fuera lo que ya he dicho que es, en lo que queda de semana tendríamos varios vídeos con la madre de Mario Biondo dándole alas al caso mutuo, el asesinato Biondo y el ER, el cuál se unen, y por supuesto una serie de vídeos sobre ese pedazo de mierda llamado Javier Chicote, un periodista.


----------



## javvi (2 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ojo a lo que acaba de pasar, el hijo de la grandísima puta ha demostrado una psicopatía propia de alguien que está relacionado con el sicariato, se le ha puesto muy gallito al perito, muestra una seguridad muy grande para ser tan hijo de la grandísima puta y decir tantas canalladas con la madre de Mario Biondo presente en videollamada, faltando a la verdad y al honor de Mario Biondo y su familia, entre otras canalladas, la que más ha repetido este hijo de puta es la de que Mario Biondo jugaba con su hermana a asfixiarse mutuamente hasta quedarse inconsciente y reanimarse, esta canallada la ha dicho estando presente la madre de Mario Biondo, la cual lo ha escuchado varias veces decir eso.
> 
> 
> 
> Si Santiago Royuela no fuera lo que ya he dicho que es, en lo que queda de semana tendríamos varios vídeos con la madre de Mario Biondo dándole alas al caso mutuo, el asesinato Biondo y el ER, el cuál se unen, y por supuesto una serie de vídeos sobre ese pedazo de mierda llamado Javier Chicote, un periodista.



Si hay algo que apoya esa teoría de la normalización es Telecinco-Mediaset. Llevan muchos años socavando lo que queda de decencia en la sociedad española.

En cierta ocasión el Diablo asomó la patita. Coto Matamoros le preguntó a Kiko Hernández, Lucifer de Chichinabo, qué era eso de la S.N.E.









Coto matamoros relaciona a kiko h. con la SNE | Coto Matamoros a kiko hernández: "yo lo que haría sería explicarle al personal qué es la SNE" En comentarios, la poca información de esta secta... | By Infórmate - informa | Facebook


3271 views, 31 likes, 3 loves, 146 comments, 34 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Infórmate - informa: Coto Matamoros a kiko hernández: "yo lo que haría sería explicarle al personal qué es la SNE"...




www.facebook.com





*PROFANACIONES Y SACRIFICIOS HUMANOS:*

_La secta *Satán Nogard Etreum (SNE)* posee una sede ubicada en Madrid, según Manuel guerra esta es una de las sectas a cargo de haber dirigido profanaciones en cementerios madrileños._​_La idea de que en Madrid aun se realicen sacrificios humanos no es descartada por* José Antonio Fortea*, quien sugieres que se debería investigar a los niños sin papeles para poder rastrear las desapariciones que nadie reclama._​_Existe una secta encontrada en el escorial que puede trabajar con sacrificios humanos , mas específicamente de un niño. Así como también existen otras sectas que trabajan con animales, fundamentalmente con gatos como ritos de iniciación. Otra de las sectas llamados los discordarnos realizan acciones de terrorismo psíquico y otros tipos practican zoofilia en sus misas negras_​​_Manuel guerra denuncia finalmente que hay que tener en cuenta pequeños grupos que practican ritos eróticos sexuales conjuntamente con brujerías._​_Manuel asegura que este fenómeno no esta tan esparcido en Madrid como en otros sectores pero que si se registran rituales de este tipo_​​​_Finalmente, denuncia Manuel Guerra, hay que tener en cuenta pequeños grupúsculos «que practican ritos erótico-sexuales» y sesiones de brujería. Aunque en Madrid esté fenómeno no está tan extendido como en Valencia, cada mes se registra, al menos, un par de rituales de esta corte, que finalizan con bailes junto a una hoguera._​​_





SECTAS SATANICAS


La mayoría de las sectas satánicas están compuestas por jóvenes. Uno de sus recientes actos, fue la profanación del sagrario de la parroquia...




secta666satanicas.blogspot.com




_​


----------



## Kolobok (2 Dic 2021)

Vuelvo a colgar el vídeo de Inmatrix con Alberto, el hermano de Santiago Royuela... Ojo que hablan de la relación de Raquel Sanchez Silva y Enrique Sarasola, éste último viejo conocido del Expediente. 











Giro en el caso de Mario Biondo: el forense analizó otro cuerpo


Una nueva demanda por parte de sus padres ha dejado al descubierto que el forense encargado de realizar la segunda autopsia, Paolo Proccacianti, trabajó con restos que no eran los del cámara italiano



www.lavozdegalicia.es





El forense analizó otro cuerpo en la segunda autopsia.


----------



## Bimmer (2 Dic 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Vuelvo a colgar el vídeo de Inmatrix con Alberto, el hermano de Santiago Royuela... Ojo que hablan de la relación de Raquel Sanchez Silva y Enrique Sarasola, éste último viejo conocido del Expediente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Buen vídeo, no conocía a Alberto Royuela, me extraña que no salga la familia Royuela todos juntos en los vídeos, daría como más fuerza al asunto.





javvi dijo:


> Si hay algo que apoya esa teoría de la normalización es Telecinco-Mediaset. Llevan muchos años socavando lo que queda de decencia en la sociedad española.
> 
> En cierta ocasión el Diablo asomó la patita. Coto Matamoros le preguntó a Kiko Hernández, Lucifer de Chichinabo, qué era eso de la S.N.E.
> 
> ...




En España no ha salido ni el 1 % de la mierda que hay oculta.


Lo que veo yo en los asesinatos del ER es que se asesina a gente que se mete en según qué círculos, y las veces que intentan asesinar a gente fuera de esos círculos, se encuentran con notas como esas de Ruiz en las que dice que no conviene hacerlo. ¿Cómo lo ves?


Por ejemplo en el caso de Mario Biondo, me extraña que nadie haya nombrado a la madre de Biondo de que existe el ER y que el caso de su hijo pueda estar involucrado en algo así, puesto que la viuda de su hijo es muy amiga de Kike Sarasola el cual sale en las notas del ER encargando más de una docena de asesinatos, me extraña que la madre no lo sepa y que no afirmase con más contundencia que a su hijo lo han asesinado...


Aquí se puede ver la amistad íntima de la viuda de Mario Biondo con Kike Sarasola al que se le atribuyen más de una docena de encargos de asesinato :


----------



## Bimmer (2 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Están echando ahora mismo en el programa "Todo Es Verdad" de Risto Mejide un debate sobre la muerte de Mario Biondo.
> 
> 
> Hay un hijo de la grandísima llamado Javier Chicote, diciendo tonterías y apoyando la versión oficial de la muerte, un perito judicial relacionado con los forenses se ha mordido la lengua para no insultarlo y ha afirmado que es un homicidio y ha dicho que él en su trabajo ha tenido muchos problemas del tipo de encontrarse que no se hacen autopsias...




Aquí tenéis el programa completo :










'Todo es verdad' (01/12/2021), completo en HD


'Todo es verdad' ha investigado un caso que sigue sin resolverse: la muerte de Mario Biondo, marido de Raquel Sánchez Silva. Ocho años después de su




www.cuatro.com


----------



## Kolobok (2 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Buen vídeo, no conocía a Alberto Royuela, me extraña que no salga la familia Royuela todos juntos en los vídeos, daría como más fuerza al asunto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno es que lo gordo del caso Biondo y el Expediente Royuela es que TIENEN MÁS RELACIÓN de lo que parece porque la noche que muere Mario Biondo, Raquel Sanchez Silva se encontraba en la casa de Kike Sarasola de fiesta. De hecho, ella y Kike Sarasola llegan juntos a SU CASA y ella ''no se acuerda'' que la acompañase Kike... los cojones ¿como no te vas a acordar? Si las personas que están a tu lado en momentos duros dificilmente te olvidas de ellas...otra cosa distinta es que no lo quieras ''pringar'' y decir que has ido a Plasencia a ver a tu madre.

*Aquí la NOTICIA*









Sale a la luz el vídeo de Raquel Sánchez Silva declarando por la muerte de Mario Biondo


El programa de televisión italiano 'Le Iene' ha emitido varios fragmentos de los testimonios de la presentadora ante fiscales italianos en Madrid.




www.elespanol.com





*5. La implicación de Kike Sarasola*






_La primera foto de Raquel Sánchez Silva, entrando a su casa con Kike Sarasola, tras la muerte de su marido.
La cacereña sostiene que el día antes de la muerte de Mario, ella había viajado a Plasencia a casa de su madre, lugar en el que se encontraba cuando sucedió todo. Sin embargo, *la familia Biondo señala que Sánchez Silva estaba en una fiesta en la casa que el empresario Kike Sarasola* posee en la exclusiva urbanización La Finca.

A la familia de *Mario Biondo* le extraña que la primera foto que se toma de Raquel Sánchez Silva llegando a su casa tras el fatídico acontecimiento sea precisamente con Sarasola. Algo que ella niega y por la que cae en una nueva contradicción, según el documental italiano. "*Yo no recuerdo para nada a Kike Sarasola allí*", afirma. Los magistrados le insisten y ella responde: "Yo no me he regodeado morbosamente en ver las fotografías de aquel día...", una contestación que altera al tribunal por tildar de 'morbosa' la situación.

Raquel, más pausada, aclara: "Él, por la calva y por la parte podría ser Kike, pero creo que eso *no es mi domicilio porque la calle Magdalena es una calle cerrada* que no hay árboles y ahí parece que hay árboles y una plaza abierta. Puede ser perfectamente la Plaza Vázquez de Mella que es donde está el hotel de Kike Sarasola", concluye._


*Creo que la madre conoce el expediente Royuela porque tiene contacto con Alberto Royuela y seguramente se habrán puesto en contacto en relación con el pufo policial y judicial que hubo, que además esté implicado Kike Sarasola huele mal y por no hablar que se habla de ''tema drogas'' del que el fiscal Mena pues estaba bien metido en el ajo según Santi.*


----------



## javvi (3 Dic 2021)

Kolobok dijo:


> Bueno es que lo gordo del caso Biondo y el Expediente Royuela es que TIENEN MÁS RELACIÓN de lo que parece porque la noche que muere Mario Biondo, Raquel Sanchez Silva se encontraba en la casa de Kike Sarasola de fiesta. De hecho, ella y Kike Sarasola llegan juntos a SU CASA y ella ''no se acuerda'' que la acompañase Kike... los cojones ¿como no te vas a acordar? Si las personas que están a tu lado en momentos duros dificilmente te olvidas de ellas...otra cosa distinta es que no lo quieras ''pringar'' y decir que has ido a Plasencia a ver a tu madre.
> 
> *Aquí la NOTICIA*
> 
> ...



Según Alberto Royuela Samit, el día que le suicidaron a Mario Biondo iba a rodar en el programa MasterChef. Su mujer acabó participando en el MasterChef Celebrity 5 de 2020. Sobre este programa circula una de las historias más truculentas de la red: la del Bar España. Mafia italiana, narcotráfico, políticos corruptos, abusos sexuales a niños, incluso asesinato de alguno de ellos. 

Se dice que en esas bacanales de Bar España estaba una concursante de MasterChef: Maribel Gil y su marido: Juan Mateu Caldés.

Todo presuntamente. 









Maribel Gil de Master Chef: pederasta en el Bar España y cómplice de asesinato de una niña de 5 años


Dirección de su amigo: La dirección suya: Comentario: Enviar a amigo Por mucho que lo inte...




hordashispanicasrnwo.blogspot.com


----------



## Liberal templado (3 Dic 2021)

Sigo con mis razonamientos cada vez más escépticos.

Después de que las direcciones inexistentes fuera una síntoma de engaño masivo como después se confirmó, hay otro tema que he sacado aquí varias veces y me sigue dejando perplejo: no ponen nunca fechas. Es muy raro. Tan raro que suponiendo que esto fuera real, ¿cómo ordena Mena las hojas que le devuelve Ruiz? Y viceversa.

Pregunta simple pero cuando el volumen de papeles es importante, de forma espontánea montas un orden. Por fechas es la opción natural, pero a veces numeras o también "mes/correlativo", .... Quiero decir algo así como "Enero/1", "Enero/2", ... Es más, la anotación del correlativo (o la fecha) la pones en el anverso documento, así, bien grande para facilitar la labor. ¿Cómo ordenas sin números o fechas? Los papeles por su naturaleza, se traspapelan, sin excepción.

Y por favor, recordemos de nuevo la navaja de Ockham que algunos hay por aquí mas royuelistas que Royuela.

Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Dic 2021)

El último que han subido hace 20 minutos.


----------



## Liberal templado (3 Dic 2021)

En este último vídeo que anuncia @Uritorco creo que hemos entrado en un bucle. Santiago argumenta que el escrito del fiscal de 2020 denegando el trámite de la denuncia no es congruente pues las notas recabadas últimamente demuestran que la trama sigue. Pero es que el fiscal dice que las notas no son creíbles. Bucle. ¿Cómo salir de él?


----------



## Peritta (4 Dic 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Sigo con mis razonamientos cada vez más escépticos.
> 
> ... hay otro tema que he sacado aquí varias veces y me sigue dejando perplejo: no ponen nunca fechas. Es muy raro. Tan raro que suponiendo que esto fuera real, ¿cómo ordena Mena las hojas que le devuelve Ruiz? Y viceversa.
> 
> ...



Ya hablamos de la sorprendente ausencia de fechas en las notas (salvo las que son recibos de pagos regulares) don @Liberal templado. No se crea que ha sido usté el único que se ha dado cuenta.
No le pongo enlaces a las postas no por que me dé pereza buscarlas entre tanta página, sino por que me da vergüenza autocitarme.
Jua, jua, jua. Qué mentiroso soy.
Pero si quiere algo de argumentación aquí van unos razónamientos ya expresados más atrás. Bastante más atrás.

1.- Las notas son comunicación interna, no las quieren para llevar un archivo (Ruiz, destruye la nota ok?) y dudo mucho que ninguna de las notitas se tirase más de 24 horas en el cajoncito secreto de su escritorio.
2.- La mayoría de las notas de Mena parecen estar dictadas por un impulso momentáneo y redactadas en un momento sin enmiendas ni tachaduras. Debe ser un tipo mu sanguíneo, muy iracundo. Luego en esas circunstancias no te paras a poner la fecha.
Me extraña más que Ruiz no la ponga (ya que le imagino un tipo muy meticuloso) a que haya sido Mena quien omitiera el dato.
3.- Mena es un poquito tuercebotas y debe de estar ya mayor. Pierde papeles y se lleva expedientes de los archivos que no devuelve, con lo cual queda su rastro por ahí. Incuso empringa al juez García Porrero al que pillan con las manos en la documentación.

Puede que haya algún argumento más pero ya no me acuerdo.

Lo sorprendente es que no hayan atrapado al topo robanotas. Vaya güevos que tiene.

También sorprende que no le hayan cerrado el canal de Youtube

¿Dónde tiene el Mena el despacho ahora?. Por que, aunque el que tuvo retuvo, ya no está de fiscal en jefe y tendrá que mover los hilos desde alguna logia o algo. 
Y con Ruiz pasa igual. Ya estará también en la tercera edad y no sé yo si podrá mandar sobre tantos equipos y jefes de equipo más o menos "a tope" como hacía cuando estaba en activo y hacía trabajo de campo.
.
Lo que sí tienen que tener mu claro es que pueden seguir con las notas por que, como así estamos viendo, nadie de la administración va a tener los santos güevos de investigar nada ni escudriñar nada. 

Más miedo que 11 jueces.





Uritorco dijo:


>



Pues será muy nº1 y mu lista con gafas pero a mi me parece que para ser de letras no tiene mucha facilidad de palabra.

El caso es que Mena la tiene en nómina tres años, antes del 2001 ya que la cosa va en pesetas.
Y si le paga más a ésta que al juez de Tarragona, no sera por ser mujer ni por ser la número 1 de su promoción, sino por estar en un juzgado más grande o con más casos.

¿A cuánto está el kilo de juez en euros?.
_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## javvi (4 Dic 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Sigo con mis razonamientos cada vez más escépticos.
> 
> Después de que las direcciones inexistentes fuera una síntoma de engaño masivo como después se confirmó, hay otro tema que he sacado aquí varias veces y me sigue dejando perplejo: no ponen nunca fechas. Es muy raro. Tan raro que suponiendo que esto fuera real, ¿cómo ordena Mena las hojas que le devuelve Ruiz? Y viceversa.
> 
> ...



La cuestión es cómo se encontraban esas notas cuando son interceptadas: ¿metidas en bolsas de plástico sin orden ni concierto? ¿en carpetas? Si era en carpetas: ¿iban ordenadas y fechadas las carpetas?

Es posible que Mena tuviese una agenda paralela que guardase en su domicilio y que no haya llegado a manos de los Royuela. Si las notas estaban más o menos ordenadas en carpetas, las podría cotejar con su agenda personal.

No recuerdo que los Royuela hayan hablado de esta cuestión. Las fechas podrían ir al dorso de las hojas. No lo sé.



Peritta dijo:


> Las notas son comunicación interna, no las quieren para llevar un archivo (Ruiz, destruye la nota ok?) y dudo mucho que ninguna de las notitas se tirase más de 24 horas en el cajoncito secreto de su escritorio.



Que yo recuerde esa es una parte, no todas. De todos modos, si Mena ordena destruir las notas y Ruiz desobedece para guardarse un as en la manga, estamos en las mismas. Suponiendo que Ruiz fuese el depositario de las notas: ¿cómo las ordenaba?¿o las tenía metidas en una bolsa o carpeta sin ningún orden?


----------



## Peritta (4 Dic 2021)

javvi dijo:


> La cuestión es cómo se encontraban esas notas cuando son interceptadas: ¿metidas en bolsas de plástico sin orden ni concierto? ¿en carpetas? Si era en carpetas: ¿iban ordenadas y fechadas las carpetas?
> 
> Es posible que Mena tuviese una agenda paralela que guardase en su domicilio y que no haya llegado a manos de los Royuela. Si las notas estaban más o menos ordenadas en carpetas, las podría cotejar con su agenda personal.
> 
> ...



Lo que he querido decir don @javvi es que si Mena manda destruir algunas notas (a la Margarita Robles por ejemplo cuando la compra de diamantes) es por que no las quiere como archivo, sino que solo son comunicación interna, aunque también se quede con un objeto personal de las víctimas de la Operación Chumi.

Las carpetas que contienen notas de las distintas operaciones deben de ser las capturadas en la clínica del doctor Morín. Otras se le deben haber capturado al Cándido Conde Pumpido o al fiscal Villarejo.
Tampoco descarto que muchas sean cedidas por el comisario -que no fiscal- Villarejo, el de a "información vaginal" y hasta puede que sea a por documentación de este hombre a por lo que vaya don Santi al Líbano.

Al fin y al cabo aquél dijo que tenía una cabina telefónica intervenida en Siria.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Liberal templado (4 Dic 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Ya hablamos de la sorprendente ausencia de fechas en las notas (salvo las que son recibos de pagos regulares) don @Liberal templado. No se crea que ha sido usté el único que se ha dado cuenta.



Pues tengo la sensación que he sido el primero... como voy tan crecido por haber descubierto lo de las direcciones falsas y haber avisado a Santiago, me siento el rey del foro jajajajajajaja. Fin de la ironía



Peritta dijo:


> 1.- Las notas son comunicación interna, no las quieren para llevar un archivo (Ruiz, destruye la nota ok?) y dudo mucho que ninguna de las notitas se tirase más de 24 horas en el cajoncito secreto de su escritorio.



Se lo acepto don @Peritta . Incluso así, no me dirá usted que poner la fecha ayuda en la claridad. Repito, todo puede tener una explicación más o menso rebuscada, pero la mayoría de las veces la explicación más lógica es la correcta.



Peritta dijo:


> 2.- La mayoría de las notas de Mena parecen estar dictadas por un impulso momentáneo y redactadas en un momento sin enmiendas ni tachaduras. Debe ser un tipo mu sanguíneo, muy iracundo. Luego en esas circunstancias no te paras a poner la fecha.
> Me extraña más que Ruiz no la ponga (ya que le imagino un tipo muy meticuloso) a que haya sido Mena quien omitiera el dato.



No me había fijado en el detalle de que no rectifica ni tacha nada. He estado revisando 30 ó 40 notas de Mena, antiguas y recientes y en efecto, no hay ninguna rectificación. Ni una. Pero lo más sorprendente es que Ruiz ¡tampoco! ¡Qué raro! Pero ninguna quiere decir ninguna. Como si estuvieran escribiendo al dictado o copiando. Muy raro, pero mucho.



Peritta dijo:


> Lo sorprendente es que no hayan atrapado al topo robanotas. Vaya güevos que tiene.



¿Quién puede ser que robe las notas de Mena, Ruiz, Villarejo, ...? Estaban en sitios distintos, ¿no? Lo tenían personas diferentes. 



Peritta dijo:


> También sorprende que no le hayan cerrado el canal de Youtube



Esa es otra. Aquí si que tiro la toalla. Hay muchos youtubers que se quejan de cierres por chorradas y el del ER parece intocable.




Peritta dijo:


> Lo que sí tienen que tener mu claro es que pueden seguir con las notas por que, como así estamos viendo, nadie de la administración va a tener los santos güevos de investigar nada ni escudriñar nada.



No puede ser. Por seguro que esté, no me creo que siga haciendo lo mismo. Como dije hace poco, ha pasado de ser un Dr. Moriarty con la mente preclara a un capullo sin nombre. No me lo creo don @Peritta


----------



## Peritta (4 Dic 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Pues tengo la sensación que he sido el primero... como voy tan crecido por haber descubierto lo de las direcciones falsas y haber avisado a Santiago, me siento el rey del foro jajajajajajaja. Fin de la ironía



Cuatro ojos ven más que dos. Doy fe porque llevo gafas de cerca. Pero seis ojos ven más que cuatro y ocho más que seis.
Aunque para mí que es el cambio de punto de vista lo que hace que las cosas se vean con más claridad.




Liberal templado dijo:


> Se lo acepto don @Peritta . Incluso así, no me dirá usted que poner la fecha ayuda en la claridad. Repito, todo puede tener una explicación más o menso rebuscada, pero la mayoría de las veces la explicación más lógica es la correcta.



Si no tienes pensado consultar las notas con posterioridad, no tiene sentido ponerles fecha. Pero tampoco tiene sentido el conservarlas años después. 
Quien sí que tendría que tener un archivo muy exhaustivo y mu concienzudo debía de ser Ruiz para saber a qué equipo encargó qué trabajo, por si quedaran flecos sueltos mandar a los mismos a recortarlos y no a otros.

Puede que el zulo que se está por capturar sea el del sargento Ruiz o del policía García Peña. 

En cualquier caso si Mena quisiera llevar un archivo pasaría las cosas a limpio y conservaría fichas y no notas, en papel cuadriculado, milimetrado, rayado o liso.
Ésto de que escriba las notas en el primer papel que pilla es lo que me hace suponer a mí que las notas responden a un impuso momentáneo y no a una reflexiva medtación.




Liberal templado dijo:


> No me había fijado en el detalle de que no rectifica ni tacha nada. He estado revisando 30 ó 40 notas de Mena, antiguas y recientes y en efecto, no hay ninguna rectificación. Ni una. Pero lo más sorprendente es que Ruiz ¡tampoco! ¡Qué raro! Pero ninguna quiere decir ninguna. Como si estuvieran escribiendo al dictado o copiando. Muy raro, pero mucho.



Alguna hay no se crea. Pero son muy escasas, 3 o quizá 5 y me parece que son de cuando Villarejo estaba de fiscal General, Anteriores a 1996 pero tendría que buscar en los vídeos.
Tampoco los Royuela nos han enseñado todas las notas.




Liberal templado dijo:


> ¿Quién puede ser que robe las notas de Mena, Ruiz, Villarejo, ...? Estaban en sitios distintos, ¿no? Lo tenían personas diferentes.



Ésto sí que me deja a cuadros. Alucinando vaya. Deben de ser varios topos y la Moneypenny del antedespacho será la más sospechosa. Pero sobre ésto no quisiera especular, no vaya a ser que a lo tonto y sin querer desvele yo quién -o quienes- son los topos.




Liberal templado dijo:


> Esa es otra. Aquí si que tiro la toalla. Hay muchos youtubers que se quejan de cierres por chorradas y el del ER parece intocable.



Sí, a mí también me parece muy raro que los cien millones de la logia de Florida -o de Miami, que no sé- no les basten para sobornar o amedrentar a los de la YouTube. 




Liberal templado dijo:


> No puede ser. Por seguro que esté, no me creo que siga haciendo lo mismo. Como dije hace poco, ha pasado de ser un Dr. Moriarty con la mente preclara a un capullo sin nombre. No me lo creo don @Peritta



Sí, el que no tomen precauciones también me hace a mí dudar, pero es que no hay güevos en toda la judicatura española a investigar a este tío. 

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## javvi (5 Dic 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> No me había fijado en el detalle de que no rectifica ni tacha nada. He estado revisando 30 ó 40 notas de Mena, antiguas y recientes y en efecto, no hay ninguna rectificación. Ni una. Pero lo más sorprendente es que Ruiz ¡tampoco! ¡Qué raro! Pero ninguna quiere decir ninguna. Como si estuvieran escribiendo al dictado o copiando. Muy raro, pero mucho.



Ese punto no lo veo tan raro. Son notas, rara vez se explayan más de tres o cuatro párrafos. Las notas tienen que ser muy claras. Que sale una mal, no cuesta nada romper la hoja, arrojarla a la papelera y empezar otra vez. No será por falta de papel.


----------



## Liberal templado (5 Dic 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Ese punto no lo veo tan raro. Son notas, rara vez se explayan más de tres o cuatro párrafos. Las notas tienen que ser muy claras. Que sale una mal, no cuesta nada romper la hoja, arrojarla a la papelera y empezar otra vez. No será por falta de papel.



Esto vuelve a ser lo que alguien (¿usted?) defendía de invertir en una propiedad inmobiliaria cochambrosa en Ciudad de México. ¿Puede ser? Puede ser. Pero es raro. Sí, harán después una recalificación y sacarán más pasta y no sé qué más. Puede ser, pero es tan raro ... que al final era falso.

En este caso igual, hay notas de 10 líneas. Si te equivocas en una letra, sobreescribes y sigues. Es que romper toda la nota no se hace. A no ser para una presentación del cole si eres un niño. No don @javii, no tiene ninguna lógica.

Una sombra de duda en algún tema la entendería, pero todo junto no me cuadra. Demasiadas cosas raras. Ejemplo, me he releído la preparación del presunto asesinato de la muerte de Antonio Herrero y me reafirmo: no tiene ningún sentido. ¿Manipular todas las botellas de oxígeno? ¿Todas? Recuerdo que explicaron por la radio, no sé si Luis Herrero o Federico Jiménez Losantos que buceó con otra gente. Estaba su mujer en el barco, creo recordar. Pero, ¿cómo pudieron manipular todas las botellas? ¿Nadie más se vio afectado? Es más, ¿qué tipo de manipulación fue que no consiguieron matarle? Salió vivo del agua.

Entre esto, lo de provocar accidentes de coche para que la gente muera (lo más difícil e improbable del mundo), las cuentas bancarias que nunca se confirman, los inmuebles falsos, la relación de ¿militares? que hizo Ruiz y que era una chapuza, las grabaciones de escuchas telefónicas eternas, sin filtrar, lo de las nuevas notas en donde el criminal vuelve a caer en la misma trampa por enésima vez, ...

Creo que estamos ciegos porque hay una parte que me cuesta mucho explicar: ¿quién coño se dedica a hacer miles de notitas para montar un engaño gigante? Esto es lo que me tienen en ascuas.


No sé quién fue hace poco que daba como una posible hipótesis que se leyeran notas de sociedad y a partir de ahí se construye un relato que cuadre con las muertes que de forma natural se van produciendo.

Es quizás compatible con las últimas notas que ha enseñado Santiago: podría ser que se hubieran escrito a posteriori para cuadrar con lo que ha pasado, o sea, querella de Mister forense y escritura de la nota hablando de la querella, en este orden.

Demasiado negativo estoy, pero es que ya hay tantas cosas improbables.


----------



## javvi (5 Dic 2021)

*CASO 248. JOSEP MARIA CADELLANS BURRIEL. EL CAMPEÓN DE AUTOCROSS AL QUE LE PERDONÓ FRANCISCO FRANCO, PERO NO MENA.*

En las notas parece haber una confusión entre dos hermanos: Josep María, o José María, y Joaquín. En las notas dice Joaquín varias veces, incluidas las notas de Arimany. En la ficha del registro civil dice Josep Mª, que además coincide con la fecha de defunción que se encuentra en la prensa.

En la enciclopedia.cat hay una entrada de Josep Mª Cadellans Burriel como un campeón de autocross, que gana el campeonato de Cataluña en 1984 conduciendo un Fórmula TT. Después, conduciendo un Fouquet ganó el campeonato de España dos años consecutivos: 1990 y 1991.












Josep Maria Cadellans Burriel | enciclopèdia.cat







www.enciclopedia.cat





Lo que está claro es que era un temerario, tanto a volante como en sus negocios con Mena. Si cometió una infracción que le costó a dos años y un día de prisión menor y cinco años de privación del permiso de conducir, algo tendrá que ver con su afición desmedida al volante. Al final, Francisco Franco hizo lo que no hizo Mena, apiadarse de él y le concedió un indulto en 1973.

_DECRETO 2987/1973, de 16 de noviembre, por el que se indulta a José María Cadellans Burriel. Visto el expediente de indulto del penado José María Cadellans Burriel, condenado por la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona, en sentencia de dieciocho de· mayo de mil novecientos setenta y uno, a la pena de dos años y un día de prisión- menor y cinco años de privación del permiso de conducir, y teniendo en cuenta las circunstancias que concurren en los hechos; Vistos la Ley de dieciocho de Junio de mil ochocientos setenta, reguladora de la gracia de indulto, y el Decreto de veintidós de abril de mil novecientos treinta y 'ocho; De acuerdo con el parecer del Ministerio Fiscal y de la Sala sentenciadora, a propuesta del Ministro de Justicia y previa deliberación del Consejo de, Ministros en su reunión del día dos de noviembre de .mil novecientos setenta y tres, Vengo en indultar a José María Cadellans Burriel del resto de la pena privativa de libertad que le queda por cumplir y que le fue impuesta en la. expresada sentencia. Así lo dispongo por el presente Decreto, dado en Madrid a dieciséis de noviembre de mil novecientos setenta y tres. *FRANCISCO FRANCO*_​​


https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1973/11/28/pdfs/A23048-23048.pdf



Repetimos, aunque en las notas dice Joaquín, todo indica que era su hermano Josep María, el que retó a Mena:

_Deshazte de una vez por todas de este hijo de puta, ya que viene pasándose por el forro todas y cada una de las advertencias que le hemos hecho. _​_No voy a tolerarle una tomadura de pelo semejante para que piense que puede reírse de nosotros como cuando le venga en gana. Diseña un plan..._​​_Visítale de nuevo y dile que avenga a razones, que de nada le valen sus cojones con nosotros. _​_Esta será la quinta vez que le hagas una visita. Ha recibido dos palizas de muerte y el tipo sigue en sus trece. _​_Dile que es la última advertencia, que si no se aviene a colaborar ya sabe cuál es el paso siguiente. Queda claro?_​​Sobre la actividad laboral de Josep María, que nos podría dar una pista de su negativa a colaborar con Mena, hay alguno de sus negocios que nos suena a alto riesgo cuando se trata del Fiscal Muerte.

_Carnes y productos cárnicos y objeto social Compra Venta de Toda Clase de Carnes Frescas y Congeladas. _






Jose Maria Cadellans Burriel - Información detallada


Jose Maria Cadellans Burriel, información, informe y datos relevantes, teléfono nif riesgo impagados, etc de las empresas relacionadas con Jose Maria Cadellans Burriel




cargos.axesor.es






En cuanto al hermano: Joaquín, sabemos que se dedicaba al negocio inmobiliario y que ha debido fallecer también, porque su herencia se ha quedado en el limbo jurídico de la _herencia yacente_.









Herencia Yacente De Joaquin Cadellans Burriel


Consulte la información sobre HERENCIA YACENTE DE JOAQUIN CADELLANS BURRIEL ubicada en ARENYS DE MUNT




www.einforma.com


----------



## javvi (5 Dic 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> En este caso igual, hay notas de 10 líneas. Si te equivocas en una letra, sobreescribes y sigues. Es que romper toda la nota no se hace. A no ser para una presentación del cole si eres un niño. No don @javii, no tiene ninguna lógica.



Yo no lo veo tan raro, no es que se trate de informes escritos a mano de ochenta folios. Si fuese así lo entendería. Rara vez pasan las diez líneas, no cuesta nada romper la hoja si hay alguna equivocación.



Liberal templado dijo:


> ¿Manipular todas las botellas de oxígeno? ¿Todas? Recuerdo que explicaron por la radio, no sé si Luis Herrero o Federico Jiménez Losantos que buceó con otra gente. Estaba su mujer en el barco, creo recordar. Pero, ¿cómo pudieron manipular todas las botellas? ¿Nadie más se vio afectado? Es más, ¿qué tipo de manipulación fue que no consiguieron matarle? Salió vivo del agua.



La cuestión es si hay mucha promiscuidad en el uso de las bombonas de oxígeno ¿las comparten los buceadores, o cada uno tiene las suyas como el cepillo de dientes?

Se me ocurre que una cosa son las bombonas y otra el pitorro que se mete en la boca. Podría ser que se compartan la bombonas, pero no el pitorro, que es como el cepillo de dientes. Ahí podría estar la trampa, asegurándose de que no hubiese más víctimas, lo cual sería demasiado sospechoso.

Lo que dice El País:

_ La muerte le sobrevino a Herrero a las 17.50. El periodista había salido en el yate Felicitas con varias personas, entre ellas, su mujer, Cristina Pécker. Poco después de las cinco de la tarde, tras una inmersión, Herrero salió a la superficie con graves dificultades, cerca de la nave, que se encontraba en una zona de escasa profundidad. El periodista logró, de alguna manera, advertir de lo que le ocurría a sus acompañantes, según explicaron algunos de éstos a agentes de la Guardia Civil cuando el yate llegó a puerto. Los acompañantes se tiraron al agua para tratar de auxiliarle, pero cuando consiguieron subirle a la cubierta de la nave ya estaba sin vida, informa Efe. Antonio Herrero había almorzado poco antes de salir a navegar. _​​








Antonio Herrero muere en Marbella cuando practicaba submarinismo


Consternación del episcopado y de miembros del Gobierno




elpais.com






Liberal templado dijo:


> lo de provocar accidentes de coche para que la gente muera (lo más difícil e improbable del mundo)



Para Amedo no es tan difícil:



javvi dijo:


> * CASO 486 ANTONIO DE SENILLOSA Y CROS. EFECTOS COLATERALES EN LA BENEMÉRITA*
> 
> Antonio de Senillosa, perteneciente a la aristocracia rural catalana, empezó metiéndose en líos como participante del contubernio de Múnich. Con un pie en la política y otro en el mundo del espectáculo, afín a Suarez, asesor de Josep Tarradellas, monárquico: más juanista que juancarlista, tenía muchos motivos para que Carlos Jiménez Villarejo le echase un ojo. Murió en accidente el 27 de febrero de 1994. Como siempre, todo está controlado por Ruiz. La prensa atribuye el accidente al exceso de alcohol.
> 
> ...





Liberal templado dijo:


> la relación de ¿militares? que hizo Ruiz y que era una chapuza, las grabaciones de escuchas telefónicas eternas, sin filtrar, lo de las nuevas notas en donde el criminal vuelve a caer en la misma trampa por enésima vez,



Si hay algún caso en que esté justificado que las pesquisas de Ruiz sean una chapuza, es precisamente el de la relación de los militares. Que yo recuerde es el único caso en que Mena le dice a Ruiz que no se esmere mucho, que es un encargo de Villarejo, al que no le tiene mucha simpatía. Lo otro también me escama a mí. 


Liberal templado dijo:


> No sé quién fue hace poco que daba como una posible hipótesis que se leyeran notas de sociedad y a partir de ahí se construye un relato que cuadre con las muertes que de forma natural se van produciendo.



Sí, fui yo. Es que lo parece con la boda de Mauricio Coll Godó: en una boda de 1958 aparece medio Expediente Royuela entre familiares e invitados. También es cierto que hay una serie de familias, no más de un centenar, que se reparten el cotarro. En Cataluña son veinte o treinta. Otro ejemplo: tomemos a Esperanza Aguirre, que también está en el ER como asesinato en grado de tentativa, tiremos del hilo genealógico. Por su lado, por el lado de su marido; por el lado Gil de Biedma; Los Delibes, con quién casa a sus vástagos. 


Liberal templado dijo:


> Es quizás compatible con las últimas notas que ha enseñado Santiago: podría ser que se hubieran escrito a posteriori para cuadrar con lo que ha pasado, o sea, querella de Mister forense y escritura de la nota hablando de la querella, en este orden.
> 
> Demasiado negativo estoy, pero es que ya hay tantas cosas improbables.



No deja de ser la actitud que yo creo que deberíamos tener. Objeciones, contra objeciones. Un hilo abierto a todo tipo de dudas, que si se plantean y se responden de manera honesta, le darán más valor a lo que estamos haciendo aquí.


----------



## javvi (5 Dic 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Sí, a mí también me parece muy raro que los cien millones de la logia de Florida -o de Miami, que no sé- no les basten para sobornar o amedrentar a los de la YouTube.


----------



## Sdenka (5 Dic 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Sigo con mis razonamientos cada vez más escépticos.
> 
> Después de que las direcciones inexistentes fuera una síntoma de engaño masivo como después se confirmó, hay otro tema que he sacado aquí varias veces y me sigue dejando perplejo: no ponen nunca fechas. Es muy raro. Tan raro que suponiendo que esto fuera real, ¿cómo ordena Mena las hojas que le devuelve Ruiz? Y viceversa.



Están ordenadas por expedientes, o lo que es lo mismo, por temas, cada tema en una carpeta con su título. En los pdf de los asesinatos puedes ver varios ejemplos, en algunos incluso se ven las grapas de la carpeta. En estos casos los títulos de los temas son los nombres de la víctimas.



Liberal templado dijo:


> Pregunta simple pero cuando el volumen de papeles es importante, de forma espontánea montas un orden. Por fechas es la opción natural, pero a veces numeras o también "mes/correlativo", .... Quiero decir algo así como "Enero/1", "Enero/2", ... Es más, la anotación del correlativo (o la fecha) la pones en el anverso documento, así, bien grande para facilitar la labor. ¿Cómo ordenas sin números o fechas? Los papeles por su naturaleza, se traspapelan, sin excepción.
> 
> Y por favor, recordemos de nuevo la navaja de Ockham que algunos hay por aquí mas royuelistas que Royuela.
> 
> Ahí lo dejo.



Si yo tuviera que ordenar esos papeles para montar un archivo, no lo haría por fechas sino por temas y por orden alfabético. Por ejemplo, en la primera página del pdf con las notas del caso gamba, aparece la palabra manuscrita “Contenedor”, a modo de título de una carpeta que contiene todas las notas relativas a ese tema. No tendría sentido ordenar esas notas en distintas carpetas por fecha, ya que abarcan un período de unos siete cuatro años aproximadamente. Lo mismo ocurre con la carpeta “Mequinenza - Comunicados Ruiz”, con notas que abarcan un período de un año, de la primavera de 2005 a la primavera de 2006.

Guardar las notas por temas y orden alfabético hace mucho más sencilla su localización en un archivo. Cualquiera de nosotros recordaría con más facilidad que una de esas notas está guardada en la carpeta “Contenedor” o “Mequinenza” que en distintas carpetas tituladas con distintas fechas. ¿Tendría sentido ir a una biblioteca y encontrarte que los libros en vez de estar ordenados por autor o temática estuvieran ordenados por fecha de publicación? Pues esto es lo mismo.


----------



## Liberal templado (5 Dic 2021)

Muchos temas, demasiados. Culpa mía por no haberlos segmentado.



javvi dijo:


> Yo no lo veo tan raro, no es que se trate de informes escritos a mano de ochenta folios. Si fuese así lo entendería. Rara vez pasan las diez líneas, no cuesta nada romper la hoja si hay alguna equivocación.



No coincidimos en este tema. En la vida ajetreada de estos tíos, no me imagino no tachar un pequeño error y seguir la nota. O sea, ¿hace 1000 notas cada día y repite cada vez que yerra una letra? Repito, explicación forzada. ¿Posible? Sí. ¿Probable? En mi opinión, no.




javvi dijo:


> La cuestión es si hay mucha promiscuidad en el uso de las bombonas de oxígeno ¿las comparten los buceadores, o cada uno tiene las suyas como el cepillo de dientes?
> 
> Se me ocurre que una cosa son las bombonas y otra el pitorro que se mete en la boca. Podría ser que se compartan la bombonas, pero no el pitorro, que es como el cepillo de dientes. Ahí podría estar la trampa, asegurándose de que no hubiese más víctimas, lo cual sería demasiado sospechoso.



Al final he ido a ver las notas de Ruiz pues no me sonaba lo del pitorro. En efecto, Ruiz habla de muchas cosas, todas cuestionables y extrañas. Analicemos en profundidad. Por partes:

1. Escribe la nota el 1 de mayo. Acaba de descubrir que "mañana 2 de mayo" Antonio Herrero va a ir a bucear en su barco "Felicitas".

2. Ese mismo día tiene que localizar el barco en el puerto de Marbella. Entrar rompiendo la seguridad el barco y saliendo después sin dejar rastro del allanamiento.

3. Confía en un químico que conoce un "elemento necesario" que "introducirá en las bombonas". ¿En qué bombonas? "En todas las botellas que puedan encontrarse allí".

4. O sea, ese químico no sólo tiene el elemento necesario sino que además sabe manipular las botellas de oxígeno. Lo dice textual Ruiz "un químico introducirá".

5. Y lo hará esa misma noche. O sea, el químico se saltará, supongo que acompañado de un malote, la seguridad del puerto de Cabopìno, localizará el barco "Felicitas", buscará las botellas, las adulterará "todas" y se marchará. Todo en un plan que se acaba de pensar ese mismo día según explica el amigo Ruiz.

6. De hecho tiene suerte de que las botellas estén el barco, pues en muchos puertos deportivos, bueno al menos en uno  que yo conocía, las botellas estaban en unas instalaciones del puerto donde las rellenaban, hacían el mantenimiento, ... y los buceadores las recogían por la mañana.

7. Tiene también mucha suerte que sólo Antonio Herrero bucee cuando lo habitual es hacerlo por parejas.

Tanta suerte, tanta casualidad, que la navaja de Ockham está temblando.

Que no, joder, que no se aguanta este caso.




javvi dijo:


> Para Amedo no es tan difícil:



Pues me he leído el modus operandi y nada, vuelve a ser casi imposible. O sea un dispositivo electrónico bloquea todos los elementos de un coche. ¿Todos? Todos. Desde el freno de mano, el freno de pie, el volante, el cambio de marchas, los warnings ... Fijaros que sólo con que uno de ellos funcionara, las posibilidades de evitar el choque son grandes. Es más, un coche dejado a su inercia en una recta sin tocar el volante, casi nunca se mantiene en el carril, tiende a desviarse. Pues nada, el caso del coche y el trailer acaban chocando.



javvi dijo:


> No deja de ser la actitud que yo creo que deberíamos tener. Objeciones, contra objeciones. Un hilo abierto a todo tipo de dudas, que si se plantean y se responden de manera honesta, le darán más valor a lo que estamos haciendo aquí.



Pues sí, ese el es el camino, pero lo veo complicado si se mantienen apriorismos. Veremos cómo evoluciona. Creo que voy a escribir de nuevo a Santiago aunque por su respuesta a mi último e-mail no le veo mucha autocrítica (y sinceramente me parece normal después del tiempo que llevan con esto)


----------



## Liberal templado (5 Dic 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Guardar las notas por temas y orden alfabético hace mucho más sencilla su localización en un archivo. Cualquiera de nosotros recordaría con más facilidad que una de esas notas está guardada en la carpeta “Contenedor” o “Mequinenza” que en distintas carpetas tituladas con distintas fechas. ¿Tendría sentido ir a una biblioteca y encontrarte que los libros en vez de estar ordenados por autor o temática estuvieran ordenados por fecha de publicación? Pues esto es lo mismo.



De hecho es así como dices. Y de mil maneras distintas más. Lo que matizo es que dentro de cada tema debería ir ordenada por un correlativo o fecha o ambos. O sea, lo que hacemos en Outlook de forma automática: se guarda con fecha de creación asociada a cada correo y mucha gente guardamos en directorios o carpetas los e-mails. O sea, cuando busco un presupuesto enviado al cliente X puedo hacerlo por Presupuestos --> Cliente X y allí tengo todos los presupuestos ordenados por fecha, por ejemplo, o por tema o por las múltiples opciones que tiene Outlook. 

Cuando guardábamos papeles, ¡qué tiempos!, como por ejemplo, facturas de proveedores lo hacíamos por proveedor (carpeta) y dentro numerados en función de la fecha de llegada. No sé, me parece tan normal que no veo como alguien no pone fecha en cualquier tipo de documento por informal que sea.

Pero además, el poner fecha en los documentos es fundamental para saber dónde estás, para contestar a "¿Cuándo me dijo Ruiz que había eliminado a fulanito de tal?". 

Sin faltar, pero a ver, no vayamos a justificar todo lo sospechoso del Expediente Royuela con argumentos forzados.


----------



## Peritta (5 Dic 2021)

Ahora mismo. on-line con Javier Marzal. Diez minutos llevan.



________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## javvi (6 Dic 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Al final he ido a ver las notas de Ruiz pues no me sonaba lo del pitorro.



Lo del pitorro se me ocurrió ayer mientras escribía. Era sólo una suposición. 

En la primera nota de Mena no se dice la fecha. La referencia es que dos semanas atrás:

_Ten en cuenta, además, que jugamos la baza psicológica de que dos semanas atrás José Mª Aznar pidió que se le sacaran de encima a gente de su partido por los reiterados ataques que le hacía desde la Cope._​_No quiero fallos, es un encargo que viene de muy arriba. _​​Tenemos el artículo de Losantos, en el que prácticamente desliza una acusación a Aznar. Pero se refiere a una visita que él, y el otro Herrero, le hacen al presidente el día antes de la muerte de Antonio Herrero. Un día antes, no dos semanas antes. Aznar les pide la cabeza de su amigo. Se supone que lo que les demanda es que despidan a Antonio Herrero de la COPE. A cambio, el Gobierno mantendrá buenas relaciones con la emisora de los obispos.



- EL MUNDO | Suplemento cronica 571 - LA MUERTE DE ANTONIO HERRERO




Tirando de hemeroteca he encontrado que la cosa venía de atrás. Antes de esa cena, víspera de la muerte de Antonio Herrero, Losantos ya había recibido algún aviso de Moncloa, a través de su portavoz entonces: Miguel Ángel Rodríguez. 

_“Lo que pasa es que primero tuve un durísimo enfrentamiento con el PP porque cuando llega al poder, a los 20 o 30 días de estar en el poder *me llama Miguel Ángel Rodríguez, que era Secretario de Estado para la Comunicación y me dice en Moncloa que no podemos seguir contando con Antonio Herrero*. Le dije “pero si no hay un periodista que haya ayudado más en este país al PP, sólo denunciando todo lo que ha denunciado” y *él me respondió que “ahora nos está dando”*. Claro, porque lo único que tiene un periodista es su libertad, su crédito, su pasaporte. “Pues átate bien los machos si tocas a Antonio Herrero, porque entonces nos tocas a todos nosotros” le dije.”_​​_


https://www.outono.net/elentir/2009/04/09/%C2%BFno-tuvo-bastante-con-antonio-herrero/


_
Pensando mal, como con la boda de Mauricio Coll Godó, se podría interpretar que alguien se basó en estas declaraciones de Losantos para inventarse las notas en las que Mena se autoinculpa en el asesinato de Antonio Herrero. 

Lo que es cierto es que la posibilidad de que la muerte de Antonio Herrero no había sido tan accidental, ya era vox populi mucho antes de la aparición del canal de los Royuela. Por ejemplo, Juan Ignacio Blanco, que se metió en tantos charcos y cenagales: 


"_Antonio Herrero, tres día antes de morir, le habían dicho ya cómo se iba a morir, y después va y se muere. ¿le ha importado a alguien en la profesión periodística que mataran a Antonio Herrero? Es que como el nombre de Antonio Herrero yo te puedo dar muchos ¿sabes? Ese es el problema, es decir, ¿por qué no trabaja Pepe Navarro más? ¿tú te crees que en las televisiones españolas no tiene hueco? Es que estamos acostumbrados a ver películas, y entonces, en las películas cuando un inocente cae en medio de una conspiración, la resuelve, se salva y se casa con la chica buena. En la vida real, cuando un inocente cae en medio de una conspiración muere instantáneamente ._​​


Liberal templado dijo:


> 1. Escribe la nota el 1 de mayo. Acaba de descubrir que "mañana 2 de mayo" Antonio Herrero va a ir a bucear en su barco "Felicitas"



No está tan claro que lo acabe de descubrir. Informa a Mena de lo que sabe, pero no necesariamente ha hecho sus averiguaciones ese mismo día. Puede haber tenido más tiempo para enterarse de los planes de Herrero. 



Liberal templado dijo:


> 2. Ese mismo día tiene que localizar el barco en el puerto de Marbella. Entrar rompiendo la seguridad el barco y saliendo después sin dejar rastro del allanamiento



Esto es cierto. El plan se tiene que ejecutar en un día. Pero localizar el barco no significa que tuviesen que enterarse de qué barco era, eso ya lo sabían, no era ningún secreto. Era algo mucho más sencillo, buscar el lugar concreto donde estaba amarrado el _Felicitas. _Tampoco me parece una misión imposible para el equipo de Ruiz. No digo que fuese fácil, algún riesgo tenía el plan, pero no tanto como para tener que recurrir a un James Bond. 



Liberal templado dijo:


> 3. Confía en un químico que conoce un "elemento necesario" que "introducirá en las bombonas". ¿En qué bombonas? "En todas las botellas que puedan encontrarse allí"



¿Cuántas bombones puede haber en un yate? ¿cuatro? ¿seis? ¿doscientas?
















MUERTE PERIODISTA HERRERO | Foto | 8003442755


Marbella (Málaga), 2-5-1998.- Imagen del yate "Felicitas" con el que Antonio Herrero, periodista español y director del programa "El primero de la mañ...




efs.efeservicios.com







Liberal templado dijo:


> . Y lo hará esa misma noche. O sea, el químico se saltará, supongo que acompañado de un malote, la seguridad del puerto de Cabopìno, localizará el barco "Felicitas", buscará las botellas, las adulterará "todas" y se marchará. Todo en un plan que se acaba de pensar ese mismo día según explica el amigo Ruiz.



Insisto en que el plan no necesariamente se pergeñó el día anterior. Se lo comunica a Mena ese día, pero el plan podría estar ya trazado unos cuantos días antes. 



Liberal templado dijo:


> 7. Tiene también mucha suerte que sólo Antonio Herrero bucee cuando lo habitual es hacerlo por parejas.
> 
> Tanta suerte, tanta casualidad, que la navaja de Ockham está temblando.
> 
> Que no, joder, que no se aguanta este caso.



Hay alguien muy cercano a Herrero que les facilita toda la información al detalle. Estas cosas pasan, hay mucho traidor suelto. Es probable que Ruiz supiese que, de todas las personas que le acompañaban, sólo Herrero practicaba el buceo. Por lo visto, iban varios en el yate, incluida su mujer. 









Antonio Herrero muere en Marbella cuando practicaba submarinismo


Consternación del episcopado y de miembros del Gobierno




elpais.com







Liberal templado dijo:


> Pues me he leído el modus operandi y nada, vuelve a ser casi imposible. O sea un dispositivo electrónico bloquea todos los elementos de un coche. ¿Todos? Todos. Desde el freno de mano, el freno de pie, el volante, el cambio de marchas, los warnings ... Fijaros que sólo con que uno de ellos funcionara, las posibilidades de evitar el choque son grandes.



Desconozco los detalles, lo que dice Amedo es:

_Guy Metge [_policía francés importante colaborador de los GAL] f_alleció en extrañas circunstancias en un accidente de carretera... Cuando le mostré mi incredulidad a Jean-Louis_ [el policía francés más importante de los GAL], _me respondió, con mucho sigilo, que alguien desde Madrid le había comunicado que, durante una reunión entre los servicios secretos español y francés... ...*Jean-Louis me contestó a regañadientes que...se le había instalado un diminuto dispositivo electrónico en la caja de cambios de su coche*_ [de Guy Metge], _*que se controlaba a distancia*. Cuando su Audi de color azul adelantaba a otro vehículo, en plena recta, en el carril opuesto apareció un tráiler, todavía a bastante distancia. En ese momento, los hombres de Jean Louis accionaron el mando y el coche de Guy quedó totalmente bloqueado, a merced del impacto del camión._​​No sé si estamos cuestionando que hay maneras de provocar accidentes automovilísticos. Los servicios de inteligencia, las cloacas del Estado, tienen mecanismos muy sofisticados. Esto no quiere decir que los planes siempre salgan bien, al menos a la primera. Un caso muy sospechoso que no salió bien: el del accidente de Alfonso de Borbón. Murió un hijo suyo, él y el otro hijo se salvaron de milagro. No tuvo tanta suerte cuando se encontró con un cable de acero a la altura del cuello en una estación de ski en USA. 

Otro caso sospechoso, en el que la víctima no muere, pero se queda en una silla de ruedas el resto de su vida: el del periodista batasuno Pepe Rey, que se metió demasiado en lo que se trajinaba en el cuartel de Intxaurrondo.









Muere el periodista Pepe Rei a los 73 años tras una larga convalecencia por el accidente de tráfico que sufrió en 2002


Pepe Rei ha fallecido este martes a los 73 años, después de una larga convalecencia por el accidente de tráfico que sufrió en 2002. Atrás queda una trayectoria como periodista de investigación en ‘Egin’ y otros medios




www.noticiasdenavarra.com







Liberal templado dijo:


> Sin faltar, pero a ver, no vayamos a justificar todo lo sospechoso del Expediente Royuela con argumentos forzados.



Lo mismo ha de aplicarse en el sentido contrario.


----------



## Sdenka (6 Dic 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> De hecho es así como dices. Y de mil maneras distintas más. Lo que matizo es que dentro de cada tema debería ir ordenada por un correlativo o fecha o ambos. O sea, lo que hacemos en Outlook de forma automática: se guarda con fecha de creación asociada a cada correo y mucha gente guardamos en directorios o carpetas los e-mails. O sea, cuando busco un presupuesto enviado al cliente X puedo hacerlo por Presupuestos --> Cliente X y allí tengo todos los presupuestos ordenados por fecha, por ejemplo, o por tema o por las múltiples opciones que tiene Outlook.
> 
> Cuando guardábamos papeles, ¡qué tiempos!, como por ejemplo, facturas de proveedores lo hacíamos por proveedor (carpeta) y dentro numerados en función de la fecha de llegada. No sé, me parece tan normal que no veo como alguien no pone fecha en cualquier tipo de documento por informal que sea.
> 
> ...



No sé si yo me he expresado mal o tú me has malinterpretado, pero ni justifico nada ni he expresado mi opinión sobre el hecho de que la mayoría de las notas no estén fechadas. Me he limitado a responder tus dos preguntas: 



Liberal templado dijo:


> ¿cómo ordena Mena las hojas que le devuelve Ruiz?





Liberal templado dijo:


> ¿Cómo ordenas sin números o fechas?



Estamos de acuerdo en que lo ideal sería que dentro de las carpetas las notas estuvieran fechadas y ordenadas cronológicamente, pero que no lo estén no significa que no exista un orden. Existe aunque sea imperfecto y es el que he explicado.

El motivo por el cual las notas no están fechadas lo desconozco y lo único que podría hacer es teorizar sobre la cuestión, pero no me parece tan _sospechoso_ como a ti. Quién sabe si, como dice Peritta, Ruiz tenía un archivo con las notas a sus subordinados. Quién sabe si esas notas estaban fechadas, como es el caso de las notas de Mequinenza del tal Sánchez. Quién sabe si precisamente lo hacían así para que la información estuviera en compartimentos estancos.

Aprovecho para agradecerte que descubrieras que la información sobre las fincas estaba intoxicada y que lo pusieras en conocimiento de Santiago. Por último decirte que me recuerdas a alguien que conozco en este foro con otro seudónimo. ¿Me equivoco?


----------



## Sdenka (6 Dic 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Tampoco descarto que muchas sean cedidas por el comisario -que no fiscal- Villarejo, el de a "información vaginal" y hasta puede que sea a por documentación de este hombre a por lo que vaya don Santi al Líbano.
> 
> Al fin y al cabo aquél dijo que tenía una cabina telefónica intervenida en Siria.



Qué casualidad que lo menciones porque hace poco encontré unos audios con una conversación entre él y Antonio Giménez Raso, uno de los imputados en el asunto del contenedor. Hablan precisamente del caso, ponen a parir a Madero y hablan también del coronel Gómez Alarcón.


----------



## Peritta (6 Dic 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Se lo acepto don @Peritta . Incluso así, no me dirá usted que poner la fecha ayuda en la claridad. Repito, todo puede tener una explicación más o menso rebuscada, pero la mayoría de las veces la explicación más lógica es la correcta.



No, si la ausencia de fechas fue lo que al principio a mí me impedía darle verosimilitud al expediente Royuela.

Pero me tomé la pastilla roja igual que incumplí el mandato divino de no comer del fruto prohibido del árbol de la Ciencia del Bien y del Mal porque me fumaba las flores y aquí estoy como usté, mesié, buscando incongruencias, haciendo de abogado del diablo y cruzando los dedos para que el expediente Royuela sea una trola, una leyenda urbana.y no una realidad inapelable.

¿Quién me mandaría a mí tomarme la pastilla roja que ahora no me hacen efecto las pastillas azules ni las chortinas coreanas?. 

 






Sdenka dijo:


> Qué casualidad que lo menciones porque hace poco encontré unos audios con una conversación entre él y Antonio Giménez Raso, uno de los imputados en el asunto del contenedor. Hablan precisamente del caso, ponen a parir a Madero y hablan también del coronel Goméz Alarcón.



Ahora mismo no caigo quién es Madero y el Coronel Gomez Alarcón entiendo que será el de la comandancia de la Guardia Civil de Cataluña al que le mandó venir con abogado la MªEugenia Alegret cuando las diligencias indefinidas ésas ¿no?. 

Si, si hay más personajes implicados sobre quienes los Royuela no han hecho mucho hincapié. 
¿De qué coño va a estar Ruiz tantos años de agregado en el Ministerio de Justicia Judicatura si no es con la complicidad de sus mandos y superiores?.

Me cabrea pues que digan "metamafia" en lugar de "funcimafia". 
No, no voy a hacer de ésto un cassus-belli, pero la palabra metamafia no la voy a emplear. Me parece un término muy kawaií, como si quisieran blanquear o minusvalorar el problema. 

Pues toma kawaií que a mí ya no me hace efecto.

 

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Debunker (6 Dic 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Al final he ido a ver las notas de Ruiz pues no me sonaba lo del pitorro. En efecto, Ruiz habla de muchas cosas, todas cuestionables y extrañas. Analicemos en profundidad. Por partes:
> 
> 1. Escribe la nota el 1 de mayo. Acaba de descubrir que "mañana 2 de mayo" Antonio Herrero va a ir a bucear en su barco "Felicitas".
> 
> ...




La versión oficial de la muerte de Antonio Herrero , tampoco es muy creíble por eso suscitó muchas sospechas de haber asesinado en los medios o periodistas afines a A. Herrero,

Según la wiki que recoge la versión oficial así fue la causa de tan grave "accidente":

"Murió en Marbella el 2 de mayo de 1998, con 43 años, mientras practicaba submarinismo, al sufrir una hemorragia digestiva alta debido a sus problemas gástricos, los cuales se vieron agravados por el ácido acetilsalicílico, principio activo, por aquel entonces (ya que fue retirado de su formulación en 2004 por la AEMPS), del medicamento conocido como Alka-Seltzer, medicamento que Antonio tomó ese día. Tal hemorragia le provocó una hematemesis que obstruyó el regulador de su botella de aire, y falleció por aspiración y posterior ahogamiento. Sus restos fueron enterrados en el cementerio de San Bernabé (Marbella) junto a los de su padre, el periodista Antonio Herrero Losada, que fue director de la agencia Europa Press.3"

No recuerdo las notas textuales de Ruiz, pero puedo asegurarte que conocer donde está un barco en un puerto, solo necesitas conocer el nombre del barco y no necesita de gente especial , pasa por un puerto deportivo y lo comprobarás, saber que al día siguiente A. Herrero iba a salir con su barco y bucear tampoco era un secreto, lo sabía hasta el gato, Antonio Herrero era protagonista de las "noticias sociales" de Marbella, e igual que la ruta que hacía el "felicitas" en las excursiones que hacía AH en el mar .

En un barco privado como mucho puede haber 4 botellas, pero no necesariamente fueron las botellas manipuladas , los pitorros o el regulador de las botellas son chequeados en el momento de la inmersión por inercia , si tienen algún defecto no puedes respirar en el momento de la inmersión , pero un regulador puede ser manipulado para que en un momento determinado , en x tiempo, deje de funcionar correctamente o también poner alguna sustancia química en el pitorro como un gel líquido que al contacto con ciertos elementos coja volumen y obstruyan el pitorro o el regulador, también bajo el mar no se ve nada ni nadie y bien esa operación de obstrucción se pudo hacer bajo el agua.

O puede ser como tu dices y el pobre A. Herrero tuvo la mala de tomar alka-seltzer tempranito por la mañana , algo inédito porque el ardor de estómago se produce después de copiosas comidas y no al levantarte con un normalmente frugal desayuno, todo puede ser.

*A mi lo que se me hace increíble es que sigan apareciendo notas de Mena, no puedo creer que el super man Mena siga escribiendo notas que le son robadas. ¿como deja que le roben las notas? *

*Si eso me asombra , también me asombra el silencio de todos los inculpados en el ER, no se entiende porque están siendo denunciados publica y judicialmente , no se entiende *


----------



## Sdenka (6 Dic 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Ahora mismo no caigo quién es Madero y el Coronel Gomez Alarcón entiendo que será el de la comandancia de la Guardia Civil de Cataluña al que le mandó venir con abogado la MªEugenia Alegret cuando las diligencias indefinidas ésas ¿no?.



Sí, ese mismo. Lo citan para comparecer con abogado el 2 de octubre de 2009 (video nº128, minuto 23:03). El mismo de la operación Chumi y el mismo al que hacen referencia algunas de las notas del pdf del contenedor.



Spoiler



_Ruiz. Habla con el coronel Miguel Gómez. Dile que hoy se han presentado en fiscalía dos comisionados de la DEA para el asunto Carbajo. Que esté esta tarde a las 7 en el Samoa para coordinar posiciones ante esta gente. Que hemos de torear y convencer a la vez. Dime si le va bien el lugar y la hora. [P.99]

Ruiz. Habla con el coronel Miguel Gómez. Dile que los tipos de la DEA siguen presionando y que parece que sacan información de fuentes que desconozco. Que averigüe si pueden estar echando mano de algún confidente de mejicanos o colombianos, o incluso de la policía o guardia civil española. Necesito saber por dónde se mueve esta gente. Es urgente. [P.93]

Ruiz. Martorell. Habla con el coronel Miguel Gómez. Dile que no se preocupe. Que he conseguido que su comunicación con Carbajo no conste en la instrucción. Que todo va bien. Ok? [P.105]

Jorge. Es urgente que contactes con Ruiz y García Peña. Diles que un tipo llamado Serrano ha cantado en Andalucía dando un montón de nombres y detalles sobre el asunto del contenedor, que parecía estar del todo controlado. Que alerten a su gente y que yo ya no puedo hacer nada pues he perdido todo tipo de contactos. [P.69]

Jorge. Visita al coronel Miguel Gómez. Dile que me es urgente hablar con él esta misma tarde sobre el tema del confidente Serrano para ver qué podemos hacer. Que le espero en Samoa a las 5 de la tarde. Dime algo. [P.65]_



En los audios que mencioné antes hacen referencia a esa comunicación del coronel con Gutiérrez Carbajo de la que se habla en una de las notas. Información que se filtró y fue publicada por un periodista de El Mundo, hecho por el que fue imputado, aunque finalmente se demostró que la información era veraz y fue absuelto.

Madero, que en paz descanse, era el fiscal anticorrupción que junto con el también fiscal Bermejo Monje llevó la instrucción del caso gamba a partir de 2008. Hay un video sobre él en el canal y era una de las doce personas que estaban en aquella reunión a la que Royuela lleva a Grasa con los ojos vendados (video, del minuto 1:06:30 al minuto 1:09:53).


----------



## Bimmer (6 Dic 2021)

javvi dijo:


> es que lo parece con la boda de Mauricio Coll Godó: en una boda de 1958 aparece medio Expediente Royuela entre familiares e invitados. También es cierto que hay una serie de familias, no más de un centenar, que se reparten el cotarro. En Cataluña son veinte o treinta







Bimmer dijo:


> Lo que veo yo en los asesinatos del ER es que se asesina a gente que se mete en según qué círculos, y las veces que intentan asesinar a gente fuera de esos círculos, se encuentran con notas como esas de Ruiz en las que dice que no conviene hacerlo. ¿Cómo lo ves?


----------



## Liberal templado (6 Dic 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Pensando mal, como con la boda de Mauricio Coll Godó, se podría interpretar que alguien se basó en estas declaraciones de Losantos para inventarse las notas en las que Mena se autoinculpa en el asesinato de Antonio Herrero.



Pues cada vez más me parece que esta historia va en ese sentido. Usted fue el que dio la idea y si miras las notas desde ese punto de vista, empieza a cuadrar todo aunque me cuesta creer en una embolao tan, tan grande. No puede ser todo inventado por un par de cachondos con mucho tiempo. No me entra en la cabeza. Pero sí que es cierto que ninguna nota, que yo recuerde, aporta ningún dato COMPROBABLE que no haya salido en prensa. ¿Alguien recuerda algo que haya aportado alguna información a un caso que después se haya podido verificar?




javvi dijo:


> Lo que es cierto es que la posibilidad de que la muerte de Antonio Herrero no había sido tan accidental, ya era vox populi mucho antes de la aparición del canal de los Royuela. Por ejemplo, Juan Ignacio Blanco, que se metió en tantos charcos y cenagales:
> 
> 
> "_Antonio Herrero, tres día antes de morir, le habían dicho ya cómo se iba a morir, y después va y se muere. ¿le ha importado a alguien en la profesión periodística que mataran a Antonio Herrero? Es que como el nombre de Antonio Herrero yo te puedo dar muchos ¿sabes? Ese es el problema, es decir, ¿por qué no trabaja Pepe Navarro más? ¿tú te crees que en las televisiones españolas no tiene hueco? Es que estamos acostumbrados a ver películas, y entonces, en las películas cuando un inocente cae en medio de una conspiración, la resuelve, se salva y se casa con la chica buena. En la vida real, cuando un inocente cae en medio de una conspiración muere instantáneamente _



No sé quién es Juan Ignacio Blanco, pero la afirmación es tan escandalosa que me extraña que no se haya reproducido más. No sé.



javvi dijo:


> No está tan claro que lo acabe de descubrir. Informa a Mena de lo que sabe, pero no necesariamente ha hecho sus averiguaciones ese mismo día. Puede haber tenido más tiempo para enterarse de los planes de Herrero.



Releyéndolo, es cierto, puede que no se haya planificado un día antes sino que se ejecuta ese día. Es verdad, puede hacerse esa interpretación.
Más tarde pongo lo que me ha contestado Santiago sobre este tema. 




javvi dijo:


> Lo mismo ha de aplicarse en el sentido contrario.



Lo siento, fue un comentario estúpido por mi parte.



javvi dijo:


> No sé si estamos cuestionando que hay maneras de provocar accidentes automovilísticos. Los servicios de inteligencia, las cloacas del Estado, tienen mecanismos muy sofisticados. Esto no quiere decir que los planes siempre salgan bien, al menos a la primera. Un caso muy sospechoso que no salió bien: el del accidente de Alfonso de Borbón. Murió un hijo suyo, él y el otro hijo se salvaron de milagro. No tuvo tanta suerte cuando se encontró con un cable de acero a la altura del cuello en una estación de ski en USA.



Sí, cuestiono que provocar accidentes automovilísticos sea fácil y sobre todo, efectivo.




javvi dijo:


> Desconozco los detalles, lo que dice Amedo es:
> 
> _Guy Metge [_policía francés importante colaborador de los GAL] f_alleció en extrañas circunstancias en un accidente de carretera... Cuando le mostré mi incredulidad a Jean-Louis_ [el policía francés más importante de los GAL], _me respondió, con mucho sigilo, que alguien desde Madrid le había comunicado que, durante una reunión entre los servicios secretos español y francés... ...*Jean-Louis me contestó a regañadientes que...se le había instalado un diminuto dispositivo electrónico en la caja de cambios de su coche*_ [de Guy Metge], _*que se controlaba a distancia*. Cuando su Audi de color azul adelantaba a otro vehículo, en plena recta, en el carril opuesto apareció un tráiler, todavía a bastante distancia. En ese momento, los hombres de Jean Louis accionaron el mando y el coche de Guy quedó totalmente bloqueado, a merced del impacto del camión._No sé si estamos cuestionando que hay maneras de provocar accidentes automovilísticos. Los servicios de inteligencia, las cloacas del Estado, tienen mecanismos muy sofisticados. Esto no quiere decir que los planes siempre salgan bien, al menos a la primera. Un caso muy sospechoso que no salió bien: el del accidente de Alfonso de Borbón. Murió un hijo suyo, él y el otro hijo se salvaron de milagro. No tuvo tanta suerte cuando se encontró con un cable de acero a la altura del cuello en una estación de ski en USA.



Me parece ciencia ficción, pero bueno.


----------



## Liberal templado (6 Dic 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Aprovecho para agradecerte que descubrieras que la información sobre las fincas estaba intoxicada y que lo pusieras en conocimiento de Santiago. Por último decirte que me recuerdas a alguien que conozco en este foro con otro seudónimo. ¿Me equivoco?



Gracias por el reconocimiento @Sdenka pero por aquí hay varios que han aportado mucho más y se pegan unas curradas de miedo. Yo aprovecho estas semanas que estoy de baja temporal para ponerme al día del ER que lo tenía abandonado.

Y no, no soy otro en el foro. Esta idea fue de @javvi , creo, diciendo que yo era el alter ego de @Peritta. ¡Qué no! Por cierto, don @Peritta, ¿puede desmentirlo? En el fondo da igual. Lo importante es el credibilidad, imho, del ER


----------



## Uritorco (7 Dic 2021)

Interesante vídeo el de hoy. La cosa se mueve y tensa a cada paso. Parece que Mena y su banda están bastante preocupados por el canal. Santi Royuela ha sugerido incluso la posibilidad de que lo acaben eliminando físicamente. Promete novedades bien fresquitas.


----------



## Peritta (7 Dic 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Y no, no soy otro en el foro. Esta idea fue de @javvi , creo, diciendo que yo era el alter ego de @Peritta. ¡Qué no! Por cierto, don @Peritta, ¿puede desmentirlo? En el fondo da igual. Lo importante es el credibilidad, imho, del ER




Yo también tengo una única multinike y es ésta. Además era mi mote en la vida real. Bueno, el último que he tenido.

No conozco en persona a nadie del foro ni pertenezco a pandillita alguna y dentro de 130 postas lo abandonaré si Dios quiere.
Mu malas mañas se le ve a este nuevo @calopez. Nos esconde y tergiversa el número de usuarios conectados y el de visitas que tienen los hilos, y encima los visitantes o esporádicos que se asomen a los subforos de Política o de Coronavirus no pueden leer los hilos a menos que hayan pasado el trámite de darse de alta y estén conectados.

Ya ves tú.

No, no suelo prodigarme por allí pero si escribo es para que me lean coño, y por que tengo algo que decir. Si no, ni escribo.
¿A ver pà qué si en Espain se lee mu poco?.
Y si encima el @calopez restringe y no da facilidades a mis posibles lectores, pues entonces no quiero trabajar ya más para él. Yo creía que trabajaba para mis lectores, pero si les impiden el acceso lo mejor es cambiar de publicación.

O abrir foro yo.



Por lo que se dice en el último vídeo los cobradores son del equipo de Ruiz, lo que no sé es si son guardias o delincuentes subcontrataos, como los que se cargan cuando la operación Chumi.
Pero al decirle que solo se lleve dos o tres entiendo que serán guardias y entonces este traslado al norte a cobrar deudas de droga puede que haya dejado rastro administrativo.
Quiero decir que lo mismo esos días los han contabilizado como "comisión de servicio" y hasta les habrán pagado dietas y kilometraje.

Habría que saber a qué llama Mena "el norte", si es el norte de Cataluña o el norte de España, para ver el alcance o el tamaño de esta funcimafia.

Lo de Fermoselle me escama. Lo mismo no es un apellido y sí un apodo.

Es que decían que la mejor coca de España (o la menos cortada) se vendía en Salamanca gracias al Rubio, un jefe merchero mu conocido que tenía clanes gitanos a sueldo, y Fermoselle es un pueblo de Zamora pegado a la provincia de Salamanca.
Pero no soy consumidor de coca y no sé cuánto de leyenda urbana tendrá esa afirmación.

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (7 Dic 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> sí que es cierto que ninguna nota, que yo recuerde, aporta ningún dato COMPROBABLE que no haya salido en prensa



Hay muchos casos que no salen en prensa, sobre todo en la parte baja del ER: el submundo del que se nutren para luego eliminarlos en operaciones como Chumi, y que terminan, según las notas, en las conocidas fosas. Eso tiene su lógica, buscan a los más desarraigados para que luego nadie les reclame.

Cuando muere un marqués, o un condesa consorte, es natural que su esquela salga en la prensa.



Liberal templado dijo:


> No sé quién es Juan Ignacio Blanco, pero la afirmación es tan escandalosa que me extraña que no se haya reproducido más. No sé



El periodista que se metió a fondo con el caso Alcácer y que lo pagó muy caro.



javvi dijo:


> *CASO 539 ANTONIO HERRERO LIMA. MISIÓN EN MARBELLA.*
> 
> Por supuesto, está mal escrito en la maldita relación de los 800. Antonio Herrero Lima no es Antonio Herrero de Miñón. La confusión puede venir de que Miguel, que no Antonio, Herrero de Miñón (uno de los siete padres de la niña: la del 78) era contertulio en el programa de Antonio Herrero de la *COPE.* Tampoco hay que confundirle con Luis Herrero, otro contertulio que siguió en la COPE, y después en ES RADIO. Antonio Herrero y Luis Herrero no tenían ningún parentesco.
> También está mal el año; es el 98, no el 96.
> ...





Liberal templado dijo:


> Y no, no soy otro en el foro. Esta idea fue de @javvi , creo, diciendo que yo era el alter ego de @Peritta. ¡Qué no! Por cierto, don @Peritta, ¿puede desmentirlo? En el fondo da igual. Lo importante es el credibilidad, imho, del ER



No, no fui yo, fue otro forero. Después lo confirmó usted mismo:



Liberal templado dijo:


> Mire que normalmente me gusta su enfoque don @Peritta , de hecho somos la misma persona jajajajajaja.



Y si usted lo dice: ¿quién soy yo para rebatírselo? Claro que si la otra parte lo desmiente, como lo acabo de leer, pues me quedo con lo último. En cualquier caso estamos de acuerdo: ¡Qué más da!


----------



## javvi (7 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


>



Me falla ahora la memoria. Recuerdo el caso de la Alegret, pero por la cantidad de guardaespaldas, que podría dar a un tiroteo nada conveniente. Después está el caso del propio Royuela, que se las sabe todas, ahí se limita a engañar a Mena.


----------



## Liberal templado (7 Dic 2021)

javvi dijo:


> No, no fui yo, fue otro forero. Después lo confirmó usted mismo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supongo que se entendió la ironía, básicamente por el jajajajaja final


----------



## Liberal templado (7 Dic 2021)

Tengo la autorización de Santiago para reproducir sus contestaciones por e-mail.

Respecto al caso Antonio Herrero me dice lo siguiente:

<<Lo de Herrero es cierto. Quien dice químico, habla también del técnico que meterá el veneno, en forma de gas líquido, rellenando, como se hace al rellenar botellas de oxígeno. esa fuente es bien certera, te lo aseguro, distinto ha sido lo de las finscas, que lo hubiésemos y lo hemos detectado, y encima tenemos las pruebas,
Santi Royuela Samit>>


Un comentario general:

<<no dudéis de las notas, hemos interceptado la contaminación falsa. Las notas entre ellas son comunicaciones precisas, siempre hay matices que no se detallan. Saludos,
Santi Royuela Samit>>


----------



## MªDoloresDelano (7 Dic 2021)

mariaisabel1975 dijo:


> Madre mía... se avienen curvas, esto promete trillones de palomitas y como pueden ser tan torpes de dejar todo por escrito???



¿De verdad tu piensas que si vas a liquidar a alguien dejas una nota con tu nombre? ¿En serio? Es como poco un bulo, o en el mejor de los casos *alguna verdad, envuelta en muchas mentiras,* que es la mejor manera de hacer digerir estas cosas en la sociedad, para blanquearlas o simplemente por si saliera a flote a nivel judicial, cubrirse las espaldas, pues nadie creería todo esto.


----------



## Liberal templado (7 Dic 2021)

Respecto a la ausencia de fechas en los documentos de la trama, me contesta Santiago lo siguiente, 

<<
No, nunca llevan fecha, salvo casos muy concretos. Saludos,
Santi Royuela Samit
>>


----------



## Peritta (7 Dic 2021)

MªDoloresDelano dijo:


> ¿De verdad tu piensas que si vas a liquidar a alguien dejas una nota con tu nombre? ¿En serio? Es como poco un bulo, o en el mejor de los casos *alguna verdad, envuelta en muchas mentiras,* que es la mejor manera de hacer digerir estas cosas en la sociedad, para blanquearlas o simplemente por si saliera a flote a nivel judicial, cubrirse las espaldas, pues nadie creería todo esto.



Una nota no. 37.000 notas, o 32.000 que no sé. Vamos, que la cosa es apabullante.
Y las notas las deja por ahí o las pierde porque es un poquito tuercebotas, pero las notas son, por defecto, de ida y vuelta tras haberlas leído el destinatario.

Es a base de notas como se comunican los terroristas islámicos y por éso a los gringos, con todos sus satélites y aparatos electrónicos les cuesta infiltrarse.
¿No se acuerda de los de la PP dándole martillazos a un disco duro porque los ordenadores son mu chivatos y no había manera de destruir la información?.

Y por que no han capturado el archivo secreto del comisario -que no fiscal- Villarejo, el de la dermatóloga, que ahí, con éso de la "información vaginal", tiene que haber hasta porno.

Al que sí me gustaría a mí echare un vistazo es al de don Baltasar, que a lo mejor hay suerte y es también algo tuercebotas y se habrá dejado traspapelados en la Audiencia Nacional notas, informes y papeles más o menos reveladores.
Además éste, como Mena al Ruiz, también tenía a su disposición a un grupito de pikolos y maderos, que supongo estarían rebajados de guardias, tronchas y otros servicios, a los que sus compañeros, colegas, o camaradas, que no sé el trato que se dispensan entre sí los de nuestras FyCSE, les llamaban así como suena _Los Pretorianos_

no sé si con más retintín que guasa.

A ver si nos lee algún funcionario y nos habla del trasiego de notitas secretitas entregadas a destiempo y al descuido entre altos funcionarios de nuestra administración.
Y es que los altos funcionarios no deben de fiarse ni del fax ése, que hace hasta copias.


Mire, aquí estamos dudando de la veracidad de la cosa, del por qué no tienen fecha las notas, o por qué son tan recientes si Mena ya se ha jubilado y debería estar disfrutando de una villa romana con termas y todo en Bariloche, que es a donde se retiran los mafiosos argentinos cuando llegan a cierta edad. Y Ruiz suponemos que también.

Y usté mesié va y niega la mayor sin aportar argumento alguno. Luego no espere que le tome en serio.

_________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (8 Dic 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Tengo la autorización de Santiago para reproducir sus contestaciones por e-mail.
> 
> Respecto al caso Antonio Herrero me dice lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Al fin hemos conseguido que Santiago Royuela participe en este hilo, aunque sea indirectamente a través de un Liberal Templado.


----------



## javvi (8 Dic 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Respecto a la ausencia de fechas en los documentos de la trama, me contesta Santiago lo siguiente,
> 
> <<
> No, nunca llevan fecha, salvo casos muy concretos. Saludos,
> ...



Aquí Santiago tampoco aporta mucho. Confirma lo que ya sabíamos.


----------



## MªDoloresDelano (8 Dic 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Una nota no. 37.000 notas, o 32.000 que no sé. Vamos, que la cosa es apabullante.
> Y las notas las deja por ahí o las pierde porque es un poquito tuercebotas, pero las notas son, por defecto, de ida y vuelta tras haberlas leído el destinatario.
> 
> Es a base de notas como se comunican los terroristas islámicos y por éso a los gringos, con todos sus satélites y aparatos electrónicos les cuesta infiltrarse.
> ...



Gracias por escribir. Yo no digo nada. No me voy a leer 30.000 notas. Lo que no entiendo es cómo Rayuela se hizo con estas cosas. No voy a desacreditar nada, pero en alguna lectura me ha hecho dudar de la autoría. En fin, saludos.


----------



## Sdenka (8 Dic 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> No me había fijado en el detalle de que no rectifica ni tacha nada. He estado revisando 30 ó 40 notas de Mena, antiguas y recientes y en efecto, no hay ninguna rectificación. Ni una. Pero lo más sorprendente es que Ruiz ¡tampoco! ¡Qué raro! Pero ninguna quiere decir ninguna. Como si estuvieran escribiendo al dictado o copiando. Muy raro, pero mucho.



En las notas de la querella de 2006 tienes por lo menos veinte ejemplos, dos de ellos de Ruiz (páginas 351 y 352). 



Liberal templado dijo:


> ¿Quién puede ser que robe las notas de Mena, Ruiz, Villarejo, ...? Estaban en sitios distintos, ¿no? Lo tenían personas diferentes.



De las propias notas se desprende que existe una red de topos no sólo en Barcelona, sino también en Madrid.



Spoiler



El fiscal Mena escribe al Jorge Irigaray para que hable con Cándido Conde-Pumpido por la fuga de expedientes – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

_[…] Tu misión consiste en llevar a Madrid estas notas que he mandado confeccionar esta misma mañana con una caligrafía muy similar a la mía, porque esta vez quiero que cualquier perito pueda afirmar que la letra no es mía. Hablarás con Cándido, le explicarás la situación y le pedirás que me disculpe por la última carta que le dirigí, que no me la tenga en cuenta y que es necesario que deje esas notas en su despacho para que el topo las coja. Irás después a la sede de Isadora y allí hablarás con Amparo, le explicas también la situación y que deje las notas que le llevas en un lugar visible para el topo de la clínica. […] Luego entérate de si el piso de la calle Maldonado, alquilado por la otra clínica, está también controlado por los hombres de Royuela. Y si no lo han hecho todavía, como lo harán tarde o temprano porque no sé de dónde saca los contactos y la información ese cabrón, dispón el traslado de la documentación que tengo en su interior para cuando sea posible._


----------



## Bimmer (8 Dic 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> porque es un poquito tuercebotas




Discrepo en eso, para mi que la finalidad de las notas es en "pillar por los huevos" a todo quisqui que en mayor o menor medida sea corrupto, lo que les obliga a que se protejan las espaldas unos a otros, por la cosa esa de si cae uno caen los demás.


Por no hablar de que las notas no serán tales en la actualidad, tirarán de correo electrónico como si nada, les dará igual.


----------



## rafabogado (8 Dic 2021)

Yo llevo viendo los videos de Royuela desde hace 2 años. A ellos me llevó Juan de la familia Lankamp.

En los primeros videos se dice que las notas aparecieron en un local que fue clínica o algo parecido, de modo que Royuela padre, por un chivatazo, se encontró el fabuloso tesoro, lo puso a buen recaudo en Francia y desde allí ha ido confeccionando dossieres.

Con independencia de esos detalles, las notas se refieren a presuntos asesinatos cometidos hasta 2005 ó 2006, si mal no recuerdo, que es cuando el padre lanza denuncias a todos los Juzgados en España. Las notas de Mena corresponden a esa década y las del tal Ruíz, considerando Santi que parece que ha muerto este último, por indagaciones que ha hecho.

Hasta ahí, puede creerse o no creerse.

Bien, pues desde hace 6 meses a esta parte, a partir de la denuncia-querella de Arimany Manso, empiezan a aparecer "nuevas notas manuscritas", tanto del Fiscal Mena como de Ruíz, hallazgo que no se explica por nadie ni guarda relación con el relato anterior. 

Estamos en la "nueva temporada" de la serie, y parece que el Fiscal Mena y Ruíz escriben con muy poca antelación.

Como digo, la querella es de hace máximo un año y tenemos notas de Mena y Ruíz apretando a Arimany para que se querelle y ponga fin a los Royuela.

Por otro lado, la magistrada se fue al Eurojust en marzo de 2021 y en los últimos videos hay notas manuscritas de Mena y Ruíz aludiendo a esa promoción si les ayuda, o si no... tienen material que la incrimina.

Lo que quiero decir es que todo podía tener cierta credibilidad en base al argumento de la "primera temporada", con el hallazgo del tesoro en la clínica, archivos que llegan hasta mediados de los 2000. 

Sin embargo, la reciente aparición de notas manuscritas de Mena y de Ruíz relativas a hechos de hace 6-12 meses hace pensar que, o Mena y Ruíz son también actores de la serie y colaboran emitiendo las notas que dan emoción a la trama, o lo más sencillo: que Santi o un tercero las manuscriben para tener a todo el mundo distraído. 

Bueno, también está la posibilidad de que, aunque Mena y Ruíz saben del canal y de que han cogido sus notas manuscritas, siguen manuscribiendo notas y las dejan en lugar accesible para que los Royuela se las sigan cogiendo y creando materiales.


----------



## Uritorco (8 Dic 2021)

Han subido este vídeo hoy que aun no he escuchado pero tiene pinta de prometer.


----------



## javvi (9 Dic 2021)

*CASO 280. MARÍA TERESA DE FERRATER Y DUCAY. DOBLE MARQUESA CONSORTE DE ALHENDÍN DE LA VEGA DE GRANADA Y DE VILLAYTRE. EL MARQUÉS QUE DISPUTÓ EL TÍTULO DEL MARQUESADO DE PERALTA CON MONSEÑOR ESCRIVÁ DE BALAGUER, FUNDADOR DEL OPUS DEI. *

Encargo familiar. El yerno se pone en contacto con el bufet Didac Fabregat para que la banda de Mena le haga el trabajo sucio. En la relación el nombre del yerno está mal: no es Ramón Cibit Pagues, sino *Ramón Civit Llort.* Suponiendo que se confirmase la veracidad de las notas, sería demasiado tarde para ingresarlo en la cárcel, murió en 2016.









RAMÓN CIVIT LLORT : Fallecimiento


Ramón Civit Llort Ingeniero industrial, doctor en historia y licenciado en antropología Ha fallecido cristianamente en Barcelona, a la edad de 72 años, el día 13 de enero del 2016, confortado con los Santos Sacramentos y la Bendición Apostólica. (E.P.D.) Su esposa, M.ª del Carmen Alaminos; sus...




enmemoria.lavanguardia.com






Fallecen a la viuda Doña Mª Teresa el 4 de marzo de 2006. Su marido, el *Marqués de Alhendín de la Vega de Granada y de Villaytre Francisco Alaminos y Peralta* fue combatiente de la División Azul. Debió morir en 1997. En ese año su hijo Francisco solicitó la herencia del título de Marqués de Villaytre.









Family tree of María Teresa Ferrater y Ducay


Discover the family history of María Teresa Ferrater y Ducay.




gw.geneanet.org






https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1997/07/28/pdfs/B14278-14279.pdf



El marquesado de Alhendín de la Vega de Granada y de Villaytre lo heredó otro hijo: Daniel.









Marquesado de Alhendín de la Vega de Granada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org









BOE.es - BOE-A-1997-25827 Orden de 6 de noviembre de 1997 por la que se manda expedir, sin perjuicio de tercero de mejor derecho, Real Carta de Sucesión en el título de Marqués de Alhendin de la Vega de Granada a favor de don Daniel de Alaminos y de Ferrater.







www.boe.es





Mª del Carmen, hermana de éstos, se casó con Ramón Civit Llort en 1971.






Hemeroteca - La Vanguardia - Home







hemeroteca.lavanguardia.com





Como si no tuviese suficientes títulos nobiliarios Francisco de Alaminos y Peralta también aspiraba al título de su segundo apellido. Lo estuvo disputando con *José Mª Escrivá de Balaguer y Albás*, fundador del OPUS DEI. Al final, Francisco de Alaminos se retiró y se lo quedó el beatizado y canonizado Escrivá de Balaguer.






Expediente del Marquesado de Peralta


Índice de documentos que en 1996 se encontraban visibles al público en el Ministerio de Justicia español: 1. Don Josemaría Escrivá de B...




historiaconderecho.blogspot.com





Escrivá de Balaguer acabó cediendo el marquesado de Peralta a su hermano Santiago. Ricardo de la Cierva denunció que el canonizado había falsificado documentos, aunque parece que luego se retractó.












Opus Dei: Comentario crítico a una carta (XXXIV)


En este artículo veremos el primero: la controvertida rehabilitación a su nombre del marquesado de Peralta, algo que pesará sobre la historia del fundador del Opus Dei y del mismo Opus Dei, ...




www.diariosigloxxi.com












Josemaría Escrivá de Balaguer - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org









Marquesado de Peralta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Mª Teresa de Ferrater y Ducay era también propietaria de una importante colección de arte. Alguno de sus cuadros ha colgado en el Museo del Prado. Tenía alguna obra del pintor del barroco catalán Antoni Viladomat Manalt.










https://dugi-doc.udg.edu/bitstream/handle/10256/9363/AntoniViladomatManalt.pdf?sequence=1&isAllowed=y


----------



## javvi (9 Dic 2021)

rafabogado dijo:


> Yo llevo viendo los videos de Royuela desde hace 2 años. A ellos me llevó Juan de la familia Lankamp.
> 
> En los primeros videos se dice que las notas aparecieron en un local que fue clínica o algo parecido, de modo que Royuela padre, por un chivatazo, se encontró el fabuloso tesoro, lo puso a buen recaudo en Francia y desde allí ha ido confeccionando dossieres.
> 
> ...



Cierto, lo mismo hemos pensado algunos. Mena está supercabreado por todo lo que dicen de él en el canal de los Royuela, pero no se da cuenta de que siguen robándole las notas. ¿para cuando las notas en las que se queja a Ruiz de que se tiene que enterar por el canal de los Royuela que las notas no están en buen recaudo, que las siguen robando?



Uritorco dijo:


> Han subido este vídeo hoy que aun no he escuchado pero tiene pinta de prometer.


----------



## javvi (9 Dic 2021)

*CASO 287. ARTURO FERNÁNDEZ MONSO. INVENTOR DE PATENTES: UNA PROFESIÓN DE RIESTO. FORRO DEL BALÓN DE FÚTBOL.*

Acuerdo económico con la familia. En este caso se patenta en Estados Unidos, no en España. Algo así como el forro de un balón de fútbol. El inventor es Arturo Fernández Monso, y la patente se asigna a la empresa Adidas Sarragan. 

_U.S. patent number D360,917 [Application Number 07/878,936] was granted by the patent office on 1995-08-01 for cover segment for a soccer ball. This patent grant is currently assigned to Adidas Sarragan France. Invention is credited to Monso Fernandez._​​_





Cover segment for a soccer ball


U.S. Patent Number D0360917 for Cover segment for a soccer ball




uspto.report




_


----------



## rafabogado (9 Dic 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Cierto, lo mismo hemos pensado algunos. Mena está supercabreado por todo lo que dicen de él en el canal de los Royuela, pero no se da cuenta de que siguen robándole las notas. ¿para cuando las notas en las que se queja a Ruiz de que se tiene que enterar por el canal de los Royuela que las notas no están en buen recaudo, que las siguen robando?



Mena tiene una importante filtración de notas, pero no puede dejar de escribirlas y tampoco puede dejar de cederlas al canal para que haya más epìsodios...


----------



## javvi (9 Dic 2021)

*CASO 288. JORGE FONTCUBERTA BALASCH. LIQUIDADO EL 13 DE NOVIEMBRE DE 1992. CASUALIDAD O NO, COINCIDE CON EL DÍA DE LA DESAPARICIÓN DE LAS NIÑAS DE ALCASSER Y EL ASESINATO EN ARAVACA DE LUCRECIA, LA MUJER DOMINICANA, POR LA PRESUNTA EXTREMA DERECHA.*

Encargo de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo. Según la relación fallece el 13 de noviembre de 1992 y según las esquelas de La Vanguardia, el 12, siendo el entierro el 13. O sea, una de dos: o le fallecieron el día de la desaparición de las niñas de Alcasser, o le fallecieron el día antes de la desaparición de las niñas de Alcasser y le enterraron ese mismo día.

Jorge Fontcuberta Balasch era consejero de la empresa Caesser Gestion S.A. que se dedicaba a:

_LOS SERVICIOS DE UNA EMPRESA DEDICADA A EL ALMACENAMIENTO Y DISTRIBUCION DELUBRICANTES Y CARBURANTES Y LA EXPLOTACION DE GARAGES Y ALQUILER DE AUTOMOVLES_​​_ Información sobre la marca "CAESSER GESTION" registrada por CAESSER GESTION SA_

Además de su familia, varias empresas le dedicaron una esquela: la propia _Caesser Gestion_; "_Agribarna, S.A."_ dedicada a _ COMPRA Y VENTA DE COMBUSTIBLES,LIQUIDOS O SOLIDOS,LUBRICANTES,ACEITES Y PRODUCTOS SEMEJANTES; "Transitarios Montmeló, S.A" _Alquiler de bienes inmuebles, depósito y almacenamiento, transporte aéreo y actividades relacionadas; y la estación de servicio Montmeló S.A.






TRANSITARIOS MONTMELO SL, BARCELONA - Informe comercial, de riesgo, financiero y mercantil.


Toda la información GRATIS de TRANSITARIOS MONTMELO SL con NIF/CIF B58029067, de BARCELONA: financiera, mercantil, teléfono y dirección de TRANSITARIOS MONTMELO SL




www.infocif.es









TRANSITARIOS MONTMELO SL : Encuentra su CIF, nº Teléfono, Sector... en Expansión.com


Puedes consultar los de TRANSITARIOS MONTMELO SL, en MONTMELO, BARCELONA. Conoce su facturación, sector de actividad, CIF y número de teléfono.




www.expansion.com












Transitarios Montmelo Sl: Teléfono, CIF y Dirección


Consulte la información sobre TRANSITARIOS MONTMELO SL ubicada en MONTMELO. Consulte el CIF, dirección, teléfono




www.einforma.com





Desde luego que la liquidación de Jorge Fontcubella debió pasar desapercibida en un día en el que coincidieron la desaparición de las niñas de Alcasser y el asesinato de Lucrecia.

¿Casualidades, o estaban los tres hechos relacionados? Sólo sabemos que era encargo de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, según las notas. No consta el motivo.


_17. ¿cree usted que de verdad algun dia se sabra en este pais que ocurrio en Alcasser?_​​_Es un tema que estuvo más controlado por la policia y la guardia civil que por los servicios de inteligencia. Por lo que yo se, nunca se aclararon suficientemente las relaciones de Alcasser con el partido político que estaba en el poder y con las instituciones que he mencionado. Sospecho que se ocultaron algunos casos de corrupción._​​Juan Alberto Perote.



elmundo.es | encuentro digital con Juan Alberto Perote





​


----------



## javvi (9 Dic 2021)

rafabogado dijo:


> Mena tiene una importante filtración de notas, pero no puede dejar de escribirlas y tampoco puede dejar de cederlas al canal para que haya más epìsodios...



Sí, es un poco raro.


----------



## Sdenka (9 Dic 2021)

rafabogado dijo:


> Lo que quiero decir es que todo podía tener cierta credibilidad en base al argumento de la "primera temporada", con el hallazgo del tesoro en la clínica, archivos que llegan hasta mediados de los 2000.
> 
> Sin embargo, la reciente aparición de notas manuscritas de Mena y de Ruíz relativas a hechos de hace 6-12 meses hace pensar que, o Mena y Ruíz son también actores de la serie y colaboran emitiendo las notas que dan emoción a la trama, o lo más sencillo: que Santi o un tercero las manuscriben para tener a todo el mundo distraído.
> 
> Bueno, también está la posibilidad de que, aunque Mena y Ruíz saben del canal y de que han cogido sus notas manuscritas, siguen manuscribiendo notas y las dejan en lugar accesible para que los Royuela se las sigan cogiendo y creando materiales.




De la primera temporada se desprende que esta no es la primera ni la única ocasión en que ellos son conscientes de que han cogido sus notas y sin embargo las siguen escribiendo una y otra vez.

Si no me equivoco, las primeras denuncias que interpone Alberto en las que aporta notas manuscritas son del año 2002 [1] [2], así que se les supone conscientes del robo de notas por primera vez hace veinte años. A pesar de esas dos denuncias, continúan con el mismo sistema de comunicación y en 2004 Alberto vuelve a poner en conocimiento de la justicia notas manuscritas relativas al tema de las cuentas de ERC [3].

Es de suponer que ellos son conscientes también esta vez del robo de notas, pero esto no les impide seguir comunicándose con ellas porque de nuevo, en abril de 2006, Alberto pone una querella [4] en la que aporta notas manuscritas. Lejos de amilanarse, continúan con las notas, que son interceptadas y presentadas en sucesivas ampliaciones de la querella a tiempo real. Mena se jubila, Santiago y Alberto entran en la cárcel y la querella de 2006 cae en el olvido. Superada esa prueba de fuego, en 2007 siguen con las notas [5].

De noviembre de 2007 es la nota [6] donde Morín es advertido de su inminente detención y registro de la clínica [7], hecho que propició obtener la documentación que allí se guardaba [8]. Cuando son conscientes de este robo, parece que por fin van a dejar las notas: _Y sobre todo rompe esta nota. Se acabaron las notas de una vez por todas_ [9]. Pero no se acaban. De 2008 es la nota a Morín [10] una vez ha salido de prisión [11], también las notas relativas al confidente Serrano [12] en el caso del contenedor [13] y en 2009 tendrían conocimiento de la interceptación de la nota dirigida a Porrero [14], hecho que tampoco les impidió continúar con las notas [15] hasta que se cerraron las diligencias abiertas por Alegret.

Hasta cierto punto entiendo que sorprendan las notas actuales, pero si miramos atrás vemos que es la tónica habitual de los últimos veinte años.



Spoiler: Fuentes



[1] http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/DENUNCIA-ARF-CON-FISCAL-MADERO-COMPLETO.pdf
[2] http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/w...JO-MENA-INFORMES-B-MAGISTRADOS-Y-FISCALES.pdf
[3] http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/DENUNCIA-AUDIENCIA-NACIONAL-ERC-HB.pdf
[4] http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/QUERELLA-ARF-SUPREMO-COMPLETA.pdf
[5] El fiscal Mena trama contra Alberto Royuela estando en prisión en el 2007 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
[6] Página 5 http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/CARTA-MENA-A-DR-MORÍN-REGISTROS-GIMENEDEX-thomas.pdf
[7] Cinco detenidos, entre ellos Carlos Morín, en el registro de clínicas barcelonesas acusadas de abortos ilegales
[8] Minuto 38:10
[9] El fiscal Mena escribe al Jorge Irigaray para que hable con Cándido Conde-Pumpido por la fuga de expedientes – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
[10] Página 9 http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/CARTA-MENA-A-DR-MORÍN-REGISTROS-GIMENEDEX-thomas.pdf
[11] Morin sale de la cárcel pero se le prohíbe acercarse a sus clínicas
[12] Páginas 65 y 69 http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/CONTENEDOR.pdf
[13] Una juez de Barcelona imputa por narcotráfico a seis guardias civiles y un policía
[14] El fiscal Mena ordena a un juez robar el archivo de fiscalía en el año 2009 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña
[15] http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/CARTAS-MENA-A-ALEGRET-Y-COMPTE-CON-REUNIÓN-EN-FINCA.pdf


----------



## rafabogado (9 Dic 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> De la primera temporada se desprende que esta no es la primera ni la única ocasión en que ellos son conscientes de que han cogido sus notas y sin embargo las siguen escribiendo una y otra vez.
> 
> Si no me equivoco, las primeras denuncias que interpone Alberto en las que aporta notas manuscritas son del año 2002 [1] [2], así que se les supone conscientes del robo de notas por primera vez hace veinte años. A pesar de esas dos denuncias, continúan con el mismo sistema de comunicación y en 2004 Alberto vuelve a poner en conocimiento de la justicia notas manuscritas relativas al tema de las cuentas de ERC [3].
> 
> ...



Muy bien documentado, pero no por eso podemos dejar de lado el sentido común.

Por muchos topos que se tengan, no es posible disponer de unas notas de hace 6 meses relativas a la Magistrada Fontova o de hace 12 meses relativas a Arimany instándole a querellarse.

Salvo que Mena sea actor de la serie y más adelante haga su aparición en los videos de Youtube para la tercera temporada.


----------



## Sdenka (9 Dic 2021)

rafabogado dijo:


> Muy bien documentado, pero no por eso podemos dejar de lado el sentido común.
> 
> Por muchos topos que se tengan, no es posible disponer de unas notas de hace 6 meses relativas a la Magistrada Fontova o de hace 12 meses relativas a Arimany instándole a querellarse.
> 
> Salvo que Mena sea actor de la serie y más adelante haga su aparición en los videos de Youtube para la tercera temporada.



Lo que quiero decir es que a mí, tan increíble me parece que siguieran escribiendo notas una vez puesta la querella de 2006, como increíble es que ahora las sigan escribiendo. No veo tanta diferencia como tú entre la primera temporada y la segunda. En tu opinión, si todo esto es mentira ¿por qué Mena no se querella contra Alberto? ¿Por qué permite que durante más de dos años lo acusen de unos delitos tan graves a través del canal de youtube sin mover un dedo? ¿No va eso también contra el sentido común?


----------



## rafabogado (9 Dic 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Lo que quiero decir es que a mí, tan increíble me parece que siguieran escribiendo notas una vez puesta la querella de 2006, como increíble es que ahora las sigan escribiendo. No veo tanta diferencia como tú entre la primera temporada y la segunda. En tu opinión, si todo esto es mentira ¿por qué Mena no se querella contra Alberto? ¿Por qué permite que durante más de dos años lo acusen de unos delitos tan graves a través del canal de youtube sin mover un dedo? ¿No va eso también contra el sentido común?



No, porque a determinados niveles, querellarse o denunciar supone rebajarse y darle publicidad al mentecato que te insulta.

Cuando hay varios "afectados" por las calumnias, entre ellos se habla y, si alguien se querella, es el inferior en rango, el menos afectado en su imagen por una acción judicial, en este caso a Arimany le ha tocado la china.

Piensa en un mentecato que se dedique a calumniar al Rey, al Presidente del Gobierno y al Presidente de una Audiencia Provincial.

Si el Rey se querella, es publicidad gratuita para el mentecato.

Si el Presidente se querella, lo mismo.

Lo normal es que el Presidente de la Audiencia sea el ariete que actue judicialmente. Porque es el que menos se desgasta y porque es el que menos publicidad dará al mentecato. Al mentecato se le caerán los dientes con la acción penal, se actuará con severidad y esa querella no interesa a los medios de comunicación de masas.


----------



## rafabogado (9 Dic 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> De la primera temporada se desprende que esta no es la primera ni la única ocasión en que ellos son conscientes de que han cogido sus notas y sin embargo las siguen escribiendo una y otra vez.
> 
> Si no me equivoco, las primeras denuncias que interpone Alberto en las que aporta notas manuscritas son del año 2002 [1] [2], así que se les supone conscientes del robo de notas por primera vez hace veinte años. A pesar de esas dos denuncias, continúan con el mismo sistema de comunicación y en 2004 Alberto vuelve a poner en conocimiento de la justicia notas manuscritas relativas al tema de las cuentas de ERC [3].
> 
> ...



Para mí ha habido 2 momentos en los que el asunto ha perdido la credibilidad.

El primer momento, el de la aparición de César Vidal, que, al margen de su ideología, hay que reconocer que es una persona cultísima y a la que le gusta más cualquier material contra el sistema que a un niño un caramelo. O sea, el expediente Royuela en sus manos era material para conseguir 20.000 suscriptores de pago en sus radios y 50.000 oyentes extra en su canal de Youtube antes de que se lo cerraran. Sin embargo, por mucho que se le pueda criticar, es una persona honesta en sus convicciones, como cristiano (evangelista) que es... y dijo que no se creía el expediente Royuela (y eso que todavía no habían aparecido notas nuevas como giro argumental).

El segundo momento, el de las notas nuevas. Quien quiera que las escriba las está produciendo a todo gas y así mantienen el misterio casi al minuto. Es decir, que hace algo Royuela esta semana, como reunirse con el de Manos Limpias, y ya podemos esperar la nota de Mena, en breve, que diga: "atacad a Miguel Bernad, que no podemos permitir la combinación Manos Limpias y Royuela" o similar.

Se ha convertido en una serie de Netflix, sin más.


----------



## Sdenka (9 Dic 2021)

rafabogado dijo:


> No, porque a determinados niveles, querellarse o denunciar supone rebajarse y darle publicidad al mentecato que te insulta.
> 
> Cuando hay varios "afectados" por las calumnias, entre ellos se habla y, si alguien se querella, es el inferior en rango, el menos afectado en su imagen por una acción judicial, en este caso a Arimany le ha tocado la china.
> 
> ...



Es un buen argumento. Tendremos que esperar entonces para ver en cómo termina la segunda temporada. ¿Crees que es posible que acabe igual que en 2006? Es decir, que se archive la causa sin que unos sean condenados por los delitos de los que se les acusa ni los otros condenados por denunciar falsamente?


----------



## Duda Metódica (9 Dic 2021)

rafabogado dijo:


> Para mí ha habido 2 momentos en los que el asunto ha perdido la credibilidad.
> 
> El primer momento, el de la aparición de César Vidal, que, al margen de su ideología, hay que reconocer que es una persona cultísima y a la que le gusta más cualquier material contra el sistema que a un niño un caramelo. O sea, el expediente Royuela en sus manos era material para conseguir 20.000 suscriptores de pago en sus radios y 50.000 oyentes extra en su canal de Youtube antes de que se lo cerraran. Sin embargo, por mucho que se le pueda criticar, es una persona honesta en sus convicciones, como cristiano (evangelista) que es... y dijo que no se creía el expediente Royuela (y eso que todavía no habían aparecido notas nuevas como giro argumental).
> 
> ...



A la hora de evaluar la verosimilitud del ER hay que poner en un lado de la balanza la inmensa cantidad de documentación con nombres y datos precisos que sería muy dificil y trabajoso de elaborar para la ocasión, si fuese un fake el guionista merecería un oscar. En el otro plato de la balanza tenemos varías incongruencias o cosas que no cuadran, ya comentadas en el pasado en este mismo foro, y algo tan costoso de digerir como que a estas alturas los malos aún pierdan notas. Por otra parte, tenemos cientos de denuncias en las que ningún policía, fiscal o juez ha movido un dedo. A mi modo de ver, la documentación que presentan los Royuela, por si sola, no es suficiente como para incriminar a nadie pero si que es un material que justifica sobradamente que se abra una investigación de los hechos denunciados. No se hace nada, lo que unido al exagerado silencio de los medios da que pensar. Parecería que hay mucho que esconder o tapar.


----------



## rafabogado (9 Dic 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Es un buen argumento. Tendremos que esperar entonces para ver en cómo termina la segunda temporada. ¿Crees que es posible que acabe igual que en 2006? Es decir, que se archive la causa sin que unos sean condenados por los delitos de los que se les acusa ni los otros condenados por denunciar falsamente?



Estas cosas dependen siempre de estrategias procesales.

A menudo el calumniado deja las cosas correr para no dar publicidad al otro. Hay que tener en cuenta que los Tribunales son un infierno, aun ganando. Parece ser que Arimany se ha querellado sin ganas (y esto no significa no tener razón, sino que litigar 10 años, recursos extraordinarios mediante, para que te reconozcan una indemnización de 6.000 euros, que posiblemente se llevarán el abogado y el procurador -porque aunque condenen en costas al otro, es insolvente-, no es plato de gusto). Así que Arimany tiene todos los puntos para acabar ganando y condenando a Santi... pero no tiene puntos como para aguantar 10 años de desgaste con Santi tocando la trompeta cada dos días... así que el final es una lotería.

Y ojo, parto de que todos son inocentes, pero unos no van a querellarse por no dar publicidad... y al que le toca querellarse por "hacer algo y cortar el grifo de las calumnias" no tiene pinta de aguantar un combate que va a ser una carrera de fondo, con Santi dilatando el procedimiento hasta el infinito (porque es lo que se hace cuando tienes las de perder).

Santi no tiene razones y sus argumentos son flojos, pero tiene energías para aburrir a todo el resto. (Edito: ...y material para darnos 10 temporadas más)


----------



## Peritta (9 Dic 2021)

rafabogado dijo:


> Salvo que Mena sea actor de la serie y más adelante haga su aparición en los videos de Youtube para la tercera temporada.



.... O que sea un jodío tuercebotas como algunos nos barruntamos.



Sdenka dijo:


> Lo que quiero decir es que a mí, tan increíble me parece que siguieran escribiendo notas una vez puesta la querella de 2006, como increíble es que ahora las sigan escribiendo. No veo tanta diferencia como tú entre la primera temporada y la segunda. En tu opinión, si todo esto es mentira ¿por qué Mena no se querella contra Alberto? ¿Por qué permite que durante más de dos años lo acusen de unos delitos tan graves a través del canal de youtube sin mover un dedo? ¿No va eso también contra el sentido común?



Habéis acabado en 2006. ¿No fueron en 2009 las diligencias indeterminadas de la MªEugenia Alegret?.

Ahí Mena estaba jubilado y debía de comunicarse con Ruiz y con los jueces a los que les redactaba las sentencias vendidas y cobradas -o prevaricadas-, o les ordenaba escamotear expedientes e información de los archivos como al juez Porrero, o se comunicaba con ésta y con su sucesora en la fiscalía general, la Mª Teresa Compte Massach, a través del García de la Serrana que hacía de Miguel Strogoff.

El correo de zar, para quienes no hayan visto a película.

Sí ya sé que el libro está mejor, pero es que en Espain se lee mu poco.


_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Sdenka (9 Dic 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Habéis acabado en 2006. ¿No fueron en 2009 las diligencias indeterminadas de la MªEugenia Alegret?.
> 
> Ahí Mena estaba jubilado y debía de comunicarse con Ruiz y con los jueces a los que les redactaba las sentencias vendidas y cobradas -o prevaricadas-, o les ordenaba escamotear expedientes e información de los archivos como al juez Porrero, o se comunicaba con ésta y con su sucesora en la fiscalía general, la Mª Teresa Compte Massach, a través del García de la Serrana que hacía de Miguel Strogoff.
> 
> ...



Sí, fueron en 2009 y hago mención a esas diligencias en mi primer mensaje de hoy. Pero en ese otro mensaje hago referencia a 2006 en el sentido de que tan increíble me parece lo que pasó entonces como que ahora sigan con las notas. Recordemos que en 2006, según las notas, llegan a planear su fuga. Aunque pensándolo bien lo de 2009 tampoco se queda corto, teniendo en cuenta que se llegó a poner la trama en conocimiento del CGPJ en Madrid. Lo que está claro es que Alberto ha intentado por activa y por pasiva que se investiguen los asesinatos, sobre todo el de su hijo Javier y es evidente que no hay ningún interés de investigar nada por parte de la administración de justicia.

No puedo ni imaginar el dolor y la impotencia que se debe sentir cuando estás convencido de que han asesinado a tu hijo y lo único que obtienes por respuesta es el silencio absoluto.


----------



## Uritorco (9 Dic 2021)

Los vídeos de hoy.


----------



## javvi (10 Dic 2021)

Entonces, se puede decir que el ER se divide en dos temporadas, y que ya en la primera, la banda de Mena tiene que saber que Royuela y sus topos les están robando las notas. Aun así, siguen el mismo procedimiento, y sigue el robo de notas. 

Hablo de memoria: yo creo que entre la 1ª y la 2ª temporada hay un largo paréntesis, las notas desaparecen como el Guadiana en el 2009, y vuelven a aparecer en el 2019. Una década entera sin notas. 

Yo situaría la segunda temporada desde que Mena hace alusión al recién estrenado canal de los Royuela. El primer vídeo del canal tiene fecha de 20 de julio de 2019. El de "*Cosas que nunca os contaron de la Extrema Derecha Catalana. Entrega 1". *Después llegan las notas que hacen alusión a P. Sánchez, la campaña contra Trump, y alguna mención más al canal de los Royuela.


----------



## javvi (10 Dic 2021)

*CASO 311. LUIS INFIESTA GUASCH. LOS DESCENDIENTES DE FERNANDO DE CASTILLA MENDOZA. REGIDOR DE LA ISLA DE LA PALMA DESDE 1534. *

Acuerdo familiar. Luis Infiesta, que no Iniesta, como dice la relación. No se especifica que familiares contactan con la banda para que les hagan el trabajo sucio. Le fallecen el 8 de octubre de 2005. Su viuda, Mª del Carmen Calzado y Aiguavives, falleció el año pasado, era descendiente de Fernando de Castilla Mendoza (1520, 1570), el que fuera hijo de Pedro de Castilla y Portugal, nieto de Enrique IV de Castilla y bisnieto de Eduardo I de Portugal.

Fernando de Castilla y Mendoza fue regidor de la isla de La Palma desde 1534.









M.ª DEL CARMEN CALZADO Y DE AYGÜAVIVES : Fallecimiento


M.ª Del Carmen Calzado y de Aygüavives Viuda de Luis Infiesta Guasch Ha fallecido cristianamente en Barcelona, a la edad de 95 años, el día 24 de abril del 2020. Sus hijos, M.ª Esperanza, Luis Felipe y Manuel M.ª; hijos políticos, Antonio Geis Carol (w), Ana Madurga Rivera y María Burgos-Bosch...




enmemoria.lavanguardia.com









Fernando de Castilla y Mendoza - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org









María del Carmen CALZADO DE AYGUAVIVES: Tabla de Parentescos de don Fernando de Castilla







castilla.maxerco.es





El abuelo materno de Doña Mª del Carmen era el Marqués de Zambrano: Don Francisco de Aiguavives y León, cuyos padres eran el Vizconde de la Encarnada y la Marquesa de las Atalueyas.









Family tree of x Manuel Calzado Barrett


Discover the family history of x Manuel Calzado Barrett.




gw.geneanet.org






Pagina nueva 1


----------



## javvi (10 Dic 2021)

*CASO 312. MANUEL INGLA TORRA. BANCA CATALANA. CARLOS JIMÉNEZ VILLAREJO Y JOSÉ Mª MENA ÁLVAREZ CONTRA JORDI PUJOL. *

Asunto familiar según las notas, aunque como en otros casos, es posible que haya algo más. Le fallecen el 22 de junio de 2002.

En 1982 saltó el escándalo de Banca Catalana: el banco fundado por Jordi Pujol. Esto le dio cierta fama a Carlos Jiménez Villarejo y a Mena como los fiscales que hicieron todo lo que pudieron por meter en la cárcel al chorizo de Pujol. Ahora dudamos si realmente fue así, o había algo acordado entre el President y los socialistas. O si el President, ya por entonces, manejaba información suficiente para hacer trizas al Gobierno de aquellos años.

La única mención de Manuel Ingla Torra es que está implicado en la querella que iniciaron Villarejo y Mena.









Banca Catalana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## rafabogado (10 Dic 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> .... O que sea un jodío tuercebotas como algunos nos barruntamos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tanto monta 2006 como 2009

La cuestión es que "Mena" sigue suministrándonos notas referentes a acontecimientos de hace semanas o pocos meses... lo cual ha convertido el expediente en una teleserie. Como el mismo Santi ha titulado en esta segunda temporada: "la metamafia"


----------



## Debunker (10 Dic 2021)

rafabogado dijo:


> Tanto monta 2006 como 2009
> 
> La cuestión es que "Mena" sigue suministrándonos notas referentes a acontecimientos de hace semanas o pocos meses... lo cual ha convertido el expediente en una teleserie. Como el mismo Santi ha titulado en esta segunda temporada: "la metamafia"



Sí, es totalmente incomprensible, mucho más cuando esas notas se exhiben en público, no es que les robaron las notas hasta 2006 ó 2009, es que se la siguen robando actualmente.

Determinamos por esa regla de tres que las notas tienen que ser falsas, pero con seguridad los Royuelas y quien les acompañen deberán saberlo de primera mano, ¿por qué entonces sigue el culebrón ? ¿ a que se exponen los Royuelas? ¿qué pueden conseguir con estas denuncias? Se enfrentan al poder más sólido y organizado del país, si además con notas falsas y tan maquiavélicos crímenes , los Royuelas se la juegan en todo.

Por otro lado, para los acusados es mejor guardar silencio, si no se habla de ello, no existe, pero si fuera falso el ER con sus notas, lo podrían terminar en un plis-plas con denuncia por injurias que los juzgados a su favor resolverían de inmediato y cortar de ráiz el tema, pero no se hace, ¿por qué? 

En este vídeo que pongo a continuación del 9 de diciembre, en el minuto 2:11 , dice: "Desde aquí quiero enviar un mensaje a "garganta profunda" 
que, deje rastros sobre lo que está haciendo para poder reconstruir la información después" Enigmático de cojones y poco antes apostilla que se sigue investigando la visita del financiero de Miami a Fernandez Bermejo .


----------



## rafabogado (10 Dic 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Sí, es totalmente incomprensible, mucho más cuando esas notas se exhiben en público, no es que les robaron las notas hasta 2006 ó 2009, es que se la siguen robando actualmente.
> 
> Determinamos por esa regla de tres que las notas tienen que ser falsas, pero con seguridad los Royuelas y quien les acompañen deberán saberlo de primera mano, ¿por qué entonces sigue el culebrón ? ¿ a que se exponen los Royuelas? ¿qué pueden conseguir con estas denuncias? Se enfrentan al poder más sólido y organizado del país, si además con notas falsas y tan maquiavélicos crímenes , los Royuelas se la juegan en todo.
> 
> ...



Bueno, solo digo que ha habido gente que ha examinado el expediente y no se lo ha creído, como César Vidal, y otros que han creído, pero a poco que han seguido con él, han desconfiado y se han apartado (como José Antonio, que creo que era el nombre del ex-policía nacional que estuvo denunciando las fosas). Y el ex-Juez Presencia, que está sin estar, y colabora jurídicamente pero sin involucrarse (aprovechando el reflujo de socios y suscriptores de los canales), y no parece casualidad que "algo" vean y se aparten como se diluye un azucarillo.

No digo que todo el expediente Royuela sea falso, no soy nadie para afirmar eso... pero encontrar unos expedientes en el pasado es una cosa... y otra muy diferente la telenovela casi diaria de las notas de Mena, que parece que Mena está al hilo de los temas judiciales en curso y deja sus notas para que sepamos los suscriptores lo que opina de Margarita, de la Magistrada del Eurojust, y de los propios videos, porque hay notas donde Mena opina del canal y dice que hay que hundirlo, lo que significa que son notas recientes de menos de 2 años.

O sea, Mena ve los videos de Youtube y sus propias notas manuscritas, pero sigue escribiéndolas y no desconfía de Ruíz, porque está claro que si son notas de Mena a Ruíz, quien las suministra a Santi es (1) Mena; (2) Ruíz; o (3) son falsas y las escribe Santi o un amigo.

Y lo del mensaje a "garganta profunda" me suena a película de cine negro, o sea, como las recientes notas de Mena, un aliciente para que la telenovela siga.

Todo lo cual digo desde el máximo respeto, porque tengo que reconocer que soy de los primeros suscriptores y disfruto como un cochino con sus videos. Tal es así que tengo Netflix, Hbo, Filmin... y no los veo... me veo el video diario de Santi y me duermo tan ricamente a los 10 minutos de puesto, porque siempre es la misma voz monocorde.

Y, por último, respecto a los Informes periciales que justifican que esa es la letra del fiscal Mena, los que trabajamos en el ámbito judicial, sabemos que todo es cuestión de intentar y reintentar. Yo voy a un perito y le digo: "quiero un cotejo de estas letras que creo que son del mismo, ¿tú lo ves así?" y el perito me dice que sí... y me hace el informe y lo cobra... y si me dice que no... pues busco a otro... y busco y busco... hasta que doy con 3 o con 10 que dicen que "las letras -caligrafía- son compatibles", lo cual no quiere decir que sean del mismo, sino que "podrían ser del mismo".

Con esto no quiero decir ni que sí ni que no, sino que un Juzgado es lo que es... Santi presenta 2 peritos que dicen que son compatibles y yo presento 20 que dicen que no son compatibles... y el Juez es quien decide, normalmente con un perito imparcial del Juzgado y no "pagados por las partes", porque cuando los pagamos tienden a ver las cosas igual que el pagador. Y hasta ahí puedo leer sobre la seriedad y credibilidad de los informes privados en los Juzgados.


----------



## Liberal templado (10 Dic 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> En las notas de la querella de 2006 tienes por lo menos veinte ejemplos, dos de ellos de Ruiz (páginas 351 y 352).



Pues es verdad. También en la página 358. No hay muchas pero hay algunas rectificaciones. Sigo creyendo que pocas hacen pero ya lo veo un poco distinto, al menos este aspecto



rafabogado dijo:


> Sin embargo, la reciente aparición de notas manuscritas de Mena y de Ruíz relativas a hechos de hace 6-12 meses hace pensar que, o Mena y Ruíz son también actores de la serie y colaboran emitiendo las notas que dan emoción a la trama, o lo más sencillo: que Santi o un tercero las manuscriben para tener a todo el mundo distraído.
> 
> Bueno, también está la posibilidad de que, aunque Mena y Ruíz saben del canal y de que han cogido sus notas manuscritas, siguen manuscribiendo notas y las dejan en lugar accesible para que los Royuela se las sigan cogiendo y creando materiales.



Yo me inclino más a creer que un tercero está montando el engaño del siglo (con el permiso de Madoff). No puedo creer que Santiago participe de esto; no da el perfil o no quiero ver que lo dé. Sería una decepción tan grande que no me lo quiero imaginar



rafabogado dijo:


> Para mí ha habido 2 momentos en los que el asunto ha perdido la credibilidad.
> 
> El primer momento, el de la aparición de César Vidal, que, al margen de su ideología, hay que reconocer que es una persona cultísima y a la que le gusta más cualquier material contra el sistema que a un niño un caramelo. O sea, el expediente Royuela en sus manos era material para conseguir 20.000 suscriptores de pago en sus radios y 50.000 oyentes extra en su canal de Youtube antes de que se lo cerraran. Sin embargo, por mucho que se le pueda criticar, es una persona honesta en sus convicciones, como cristiano (evangelista) que es... y dijo que no se creía el expediente Royuela (y eso que todavía no habían aparecido notas nuevas como giro argumental).



A mí no me desagrada César Vidal pero quedé un poco decepcionado con él en las elecciones que le robaron presuntamente a Trump. Defendió siempre que se ganarían los recursos fácilmente, que todo estaba clarísimo y al final nada de nada. No sé, tiene también claroscuros y un ego hiperdesarrollado.





Duda Metódica dijo:


> A la hora de evaluar la verosimilitud del ER hay que poner en un lado de la balanza la inmensa cantidad de documentación con nombres y datos precisos que sería muy dificil y trabajoso de elaborar para la ocasión, si fuese un fake el guionista merecería un oscar.




Ahí está otra de mis dudas que expresó muy bien hace poco un forero. ¿Y si las notas se hacen con posterioridad? Una especie de ecos de sociedad. Muere Gutiérrez Mellado de accidente automovilístico y escribo unas notas encargando el asesinato. Las cuentas corrientes con las cantidades, indemostrables. Las propiedades inmobiliarias, ya sabemos.

O sea, ¿qué datos precisos se dan el ER que sean verificables y que no sean públicos?



rafabogado dijo:


> Todo lo cual digo desde el máximo respeto, porque tengo que reconocer que soy de los primeros suscriptores y disfruto como un cochino con sus videos. Tal es así que tengo Netflix, Hbo, Filmin... y no los veo... me veo el video diario de Santi y me duermo tan ricamente a los 10 minutos de puesto, porque siempre es la misma voz monocorde.



jajajajja. Parecido me pasa a mí.


----------



## Uritorco (10 Dic 2021)




----------



## Peritta (11 Dic 2021)

Parece que los renglones ahora son más horizontales. No sé si es por hablar de dinero con los compinches, o por que han cambiado de Gregorio, quiero decir de fasificador, en esta segunda temporada.
Ya dije que yo aún no ponía la mano en el fuego por este asunto.
Pero cuando encarga crímenes o palizas los renglones están más torcidos. Sin embargo cuando habla de repartirse el botín con Ruiz y le dice que sea generoso con su equipo y tal, escribe más tieso.

Como si no estuviera cabreao.

Yo no dudo de que se sigan comunicando a base de notas, lo que dudo es de que se las puedan robar así tan alegremente. Vamos, que no es que hagan fotografías de las notas como en las películas de James Bond, sino que se llevan el original como en los tebeos de Mortadelo.

Y ése paquismo es mu nuestro.

-Joder, yo tenía aquí unas notas que iba a destruir y ahora ya no están. ¿Cómo es éso?.

No sé, puede que le den el cambiazo como a los del toco-mocho y lo que destruya sean recortes de prensa como las víctimas del timo de la estampita. Pero es que, por precaución, no quiero especular con la identidad de los topillos.

Sí, han capturado un grupo de notas de la compra de oro y diamantes al blanqueo (el 20% es un standard) y el tío Santi nos las ha leído en dos capítulos, supongo que para darle más difusión a la cosa (yo no hubiera comprado diamantes para blanquear porque tienen más difícil salida que el oro, y cuando quieras hacerlos efectivos tendrás que entregar otro 20%), y entre medias nos ha soltado un video de Sarasola Junior, el de la "metamafia rosa" (nadie dice meta-mafia coño, porque la plebe de común no domina el griego ni el latín, ¡jodderr!. Funcimafia leches, a ver si a alguien se le cae la cara de vergüenza).
Luego podemos pensar que son notas contemporáneas y lo mismo no, y las notas del blanqueo con diamantes puede que no sean tan actuales como pensamos.

Ahora Mena está jubilado y Ruiz puede que también. Ya no se ven en dependencias oficiales y todo lo harán a base de notas o de encuentros "casuales" en el Samoa y funcitestaferros y funcihombres de paja colocados en puestos clave, y tendrán a otro correo del Zar que haga de correveydile por esos despachos y dependencias administrativas.

Pero el que a nuestra clase judicial no es que no haya por donde agarrarla sino que da asquito hasta mirarla, bien que lo sabía el Villarejo fiscal, y aquí lo dice don @javvi en tres o cuatro segundos en el vídeo que usté mismo ha pubicado:



Lo que haya ahora en euros, que no pesetas, no me lo quiero ni imaginar.



Bimmer dijo:


> Discrepo en eso, para mi que la finalidad de las notas es en "pillar por los huevos" a todo quisqui que en mayor o menor medida sea corrupto, lo que les obliga a que se protejan las espaldas unos a otros, por la cosa esa de si cae uno caen los demás.



Hombre también pueden servir para poner en primer tiempo de saludo a los funcionarios menos diligentes

-Es órden del jefe: de puño y letra. Tú verás.



javvi dijo:


> *CASO 312. MANUEL INGLA TORRA. BANCA CATALANA. CARLOS JIMÉNEZ VILLAREJO Y JOSÉ Mª MENA ÁLVAREZ CONTRA JORDI PUJOL. *
> 
> En 1982 saltó el escándalo de Banca Catalana: el banco fundado por Jordi Pujol. Esto le dio cierta fama a Carlos Jiménez Villarejo y a Mena como los fiscales que hicieron todo lo que pudieron por meter en la cárcel al chorizo de Pujol. Ahora dudamos si realmente fue así, o había algo acordado entre el President y los socialistas. O si el President, ya por entonces, manejaba información suficiente para hacer trizas al Gobierno de aquellos años.
> 
> La única mención de Manuel Ingla Torra es que está implicado en la querella que iniciaron Villarejo y Mena.



Puede que don Jordi Molthonorapla Pujol llegara a un acuerdo con éstos dos (Villarejo y Mena, bueno, y Manuel Ingla), y si ellos hacían la vista gorda y no insistían con apelaciones y otras causas, don Jordi les dejaría hacer y deshacer en los juzgados y no les recusaría para que les mandaran a Canarias o más lejos si a él le dejaban el 3%, mas lo que pudiera sisar.

Vamos, como Felipe Gonzalez y Campechano.

____________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Duda Metódica (11 Dic 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Ahí está otra de mis dudas que expresó muy bien hace poco un forero. ¿Y si las notas se hacen con posterioridad? Una especie de ecos de sociedad. Muere Gutiérrez Mellado de accidente automovilístico y escribo unas notas encargando el asesinato. Las cuentas corrientes con las cantidades, indemostrables. Las propiedades inmobiliarias, ya sabemos.
> 
> O sea, ¿qué datos precisos se dan el ER que sean verificables y que no sean públicos?
> 
> ...



No conozco a fondo los documentos que los Royuela han colgado en internet, pero aunque las notas bien pueden ser el 99% de esa documentación, no todo son notas. Por ejemplo están los documentos judiciales relativos a la muerte de Javier Royuela, vemos incluso las fotos policiales del cadaver y de objetos del fallecido. También diligencias policiales y judiciales, por ejemplo del levantamiento del cadaver. Yo no pongo la mano al fuego por nadie, todo podría ser un montaje, pero quien sostenga que esto es una novela por entregas deberá explicarnos como han acabado el sumario o documentos judiciales y policiales de la muerte de Javier en manos de Don Alberto. Si no estaban en la clínica abortista, los debio robar un topo del juzgado?, pero si hay topos en el juzgado, no podría ser que también los hubiera para capturar notas?. En el caso 647, los documentos no son solo notas, hay lo que parece ser un atestado de la Guardia Urbana y el informe de la autopsia, quizás sean falsos, pero no lo parecen, de ser falsos dan el pego. Pudiera ser que esos documentos estén al alcance de cualquiera o del letrado de la familia del fallecido, pero también podría ser que estuvieran en la clínica del Dr. Morín como dicen los Royuela.


----------



## javvi (11 Dic 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Puede que don Jordi Molthonorapla Pujol llegara a un acuerdo con éstos dos (Villarejo y Mena, bueno, y Manuel Ingla), y si ellos hacían a vista gorda y no insistían con apelaciones y otras causas, don Jordi les dejaría hacer y deshacer en los juzgados y no les recusaría para que les mandaran a Canarias o más lejos si a él le dejaban el 3%, mas lo que pudiera sisar.
> 
> Vamos, como Felipe Gonzalez y Campechano



Algo así: El R/78/3 de abril/C-19.


----------



## Debunker (11 Dic 2021)

rafabogado dijo:


> Bueno, solo digo que ha habido gente que ha examinado el expediente y no se lo ha creído, como César Vidal, y otros que han creído, pero a poco que han seguido con él, han desconfiado y se han apartado (como José Antonio, que creo que era el nombre del ex-policía nacional que estuvo denunciando las fosas). Y el ex-Juez Presencia, que está sin estar, y colabora jurídicamente pero sin involucrarse (aprovechando el reflujo de socios y suscriptores de los canales), y no parece casualidad que "algo" vean y se aparten como se diluye un azucarillo.



Suscribo todo lo que dices, pero sigo sin entenderlo. Me alegro que menciones al poli José Antonio porque yo me preguntaba que había pasado con él, si ese poli ha dejado de colaborar con el expediente, será porque dude de su veracidad y si es así habrá expresado a los Royuelas sus dudas o sus certezas de que el ER es falso sino total en buena parte, quiero decir que los Royuelas deben saber si el ER contiene muchas falsedades que harían imposible un buen desenlace del ER, seguir denunciando es de camicazes, es de auto suicidio, no veo interés económico en la denuncia del ER , como mucho odio entre A. Royuela y Mena , de ser falso, en parte o en todo da lo mismo, los Royuelas lo van a sufrir, es de locos , lo mismo están locos , no olvidemos que el ER dice cosas , las más terribles que se puedan decir de las cúpulas políticas del gran poder.

!Qué mundo tan raro vivimos¡


----------



## Sdenka (11 Dic 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Entonces, se puede decir que el ER se divide en dos temporadas, y que ya en la primera, la banda de Mena tiene que saber que Royuela y sus topos les están robando las notas. Aun así, siguen el mismo procedimiento, y sigue el robo de notas.
> 
> Hablo de memoria: yo creo que entre la 1ª y la 2ª temporada hay un largo paréntesis, las notas desaparecen como el Guadiana en el 2009, y vuelven a aparecer en el 2019. Una década entera sin notas.
> 
> Yo situaría la segunda temporada desde que Mena hace alusión al recién estrenado canal de los Royuela. El primer vídeo del canal tiene fecha de 20 de julio de 2019. El de "*Cosas que nunca os contaron de la Extrema Derecha Catalana. Entrega 1". *Después llegan las notas que hacen alusión a P. Sánchez, la campaña contra Trump, y alguna mención más al canal de los Royuela.



No estoy segura de ese paréntesis de una década, aunque ahora no tengo tiempo para verificarlo. Las notas relativas a Miralpeix, que si no me falla la memoria era el director de la cárcel, creo que son de 2010. Santiago volvió a contar esto hace poco en los videos de anécdotas en prisión. También está el intento de asesinato de Alberto del café, que creo que fue en 2011, aunque no recuerdo si hay nota de esto. Y me suena que las notas relativas al dinero falso son de 2015 ó 2017. Perdón por la imprecisión, cuando tenga un hueco lo buscaré.


----------



## Peritta (11 Dic 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Algo así: El R/78/3 de abril/C-19.



Yo es que he conocido, padecido -y disfrutado- el R39 y el bachillerato aquél de los 6 años + COU y dos reválidas con enseñanza segregada por sexos. Pero ya para entonces el álgebra había desplazado al cálculo y a la geometría, y los pedagogos a los catedráticos de instituto.

O en ello estaban.

Luego, si el régimen del C-19 es otro distinto del R11-M, habré vivido cuatro regímenes..., como poco.

-No le ponga límites a la providencia divina -le dijo un papa de ochentitantos años a un cardenal pelotilla que le deseaba al Santo Padre que llegara a los 100.



El primer recuerdo vívido que tengo yo es de cuando mataron a Kennedy.
Al presidente. Al Robert Kennedy y al Sirham-Sirham los vi en directo por Tv, o en diferido sin censura

como había antes.

No sé si la humanidad dará un _gran salto adelante,_ pero en algunos asuntos estamos dando pasos hacia atrás.
Lo que no me creo es que sea para tomar impulso.

Estaba yo cagando, en la taza familiar, que ya no cagaba yo en el orinalillo, pero de éso no me acuerdo, y llamaba a mi madre para que me limpiara el culo.
Pero mi madre no me hacía ni puto caso porque, espantada y alarmada, le estaba dando la noticia que acababa de oír en la radio a mi padre, que estaba charlando con un vecino y profesor de dibujo técnico, en el salón.

Luego lo de las conspiraciones, al revés que a Viriato, a mi no me pilla de nuevas.

Ea. Baraka pà tós, que seguro que nos va a hacer falta.
_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Duda Metódica (11 Dic 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> No conozco a fondo los documentos que los Royuela han colgado en internet, pero aunque las notas bien pueden ser el 99% de esa documentación, no todo son notas. Por ejemplo están los documentos judiciales relativos a la muerte de Javier Royuela, vemos incluso las fotos policiales del cadaver y de objetos del fallecido. También diligencias policiales y judiciales, por ejemplo del levantamiento del cadaver. Yo no pongo la mano al fuego por nadie, todo podría ser un montaje, pero quien sostenga que esto es una novela por entregas deberá explicarnos como han acabado el sumario o documentos judiciales y policiales de la muerte de Javier en manos de Don Alberto. Si no estaban en la clínica abortista, los debio robar un topo del juzgado?, pero si hay topos en el juzgado, no podría ser que también los hubiera para capturar notas?. En el caso 647, los documentos no son solo notas, hay lo que parece ser un atestado de la Guardia Urbana y el informe de la autopsia, quizás sean falsos, pero no lo parecen, de ser falsos dan el pego. Pudiera ser que esos documentos estén al alcance de cualquiera o del letrado de la familia del fallecido, pero también podría ser que estuvieran en la clínica del Dr. Morín como dicen los Royuela.



Aclarar que el documento del caso 647, al que me refiero como atestado de la Guardia Urbana, parece que en realidad es un informe de un accidente de circulación que es muy posible que pueda solicitarse al ayuntamiento abonando para ello la tasa administrativa correspondiente. Probablemente pueda solicitar el informe cualquier ciudadano. En cuanto al documento de la autopsia del fallecido en ese mismo caso, los Royuela nos dicen que proviene de la clínica abortista y por lo tanto, si es así, se trataría de un original. El informe de la autopsia no creo que sea accesible al público en general, a lo sumo podrá tener acceso a ese informe la familia del difunto si el juzgado les facilita una copia. Si los Royuela nos están tomando el pelo el informe de la autopsia solo puede provenir de la familia del fallecido y por lo tanto esta familia estaría participando de un complot contra personas inocentes, dudo mucho que los familiares del difunto se presten a participar en ese juego. Por otra parte si los documentos judiciales fuesen accesibles al público en general, lo tenemos muy fácil para saber si el ER es una tomadura de pelo, basta con solicitar al juzgado correspondiente alguno de los sumarios o expedientes que nos dicen los Royuela que se llevó Mena y que ellos rescataron de la clínica abortista. Don Alberto dice que solicitó al juzgado acceder al expediente de la muerte de su hijo Javier pero que no le pudieron mostrar ningún documento porque no los tenian ya que quien tenía los documentos originales era él mismo, que los había obtenido de la clínica Morín.


----------



## Uritorco (12 Dic 2021)




----------



## Pura Sangre (12 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


>




Los diamantes son la verdadera cryptomoneda de las elites. Los Rothschild tienen en Suiza una oficina exclusivamente para diamantes, nada de dinero.


----------



## javvi (12 Dic 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> El primer recuerdo vívido que tengo yo es de cuando mataron a Kennedy.
> Al presidente. Al Robert Kennedy y al Sirham-Sirham los vi en directo por Tv, o en diferido sin censura



Pues sí que ha llovido desde 1963. Su sucesor en el cargo falleció en 1973. Y su viuda, Lady Bird Johnson, le sobrevivió hasta el 2007. Su funeral en Tejas pone la piel de gallina, aunque hay gente que dice que no hay que ser mal pensado, que es algo típico de los ganaderos tejanos.


----------



## javvi (12 Dic 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> No estoy segura de ese paréntesis de una década, aunque ahora no tengo tiempo para verificarlo. Las notas relativas a Miralpeix, que si no me falla la memoria era el director de la cárcel, creo que son de 2010. Santiago volvió a contar esto hace poco en los videos de anécdotas en prisión. También está el intento de asesinato de Alberto del café, que creo que fue en 2011, aunque no recuerdo si hay nota de esto. Y me suena que las notas relativas al dinero falso son de 2015 ó 2017. Perdón por la imprecisión, cuando tenga un hueco lo buscaré.



Aquí, para no liarnos demasiado, tendríamos que distinguir:

1º Fecha de las notas, o documentos, en la medida que sean datables.​2º Fecha de las denuncias, que pueden incluir como documentos 1º​3º Fecha de los vídeos del canal de los Royuela, y de los documentos escaneados en javierroyuelasamit.com, desde que empieza a funcionar en julio de 2019 y que puede incluir 1º y 2º.​​Según esto, tenemos el vídeo del pasado 3 de diciembre de 2021: *SANTI ROYUELA. ANÉCDOTAS EN PRISIÓN_ CAE UNA RED DE FUNCIONARIOS CORRUPTOS (6) OPERACIÓN SCORPIO. *En ese vídeo hay unos documentos fechados en septiembre de 2010. Exactamente del 5 de septiembre de 2010, a las 15:32:29. 



No se ahora si hay más documentos de esa década que nos llega en la 2ª temporada. 

Tenemos, también, la carta con acuse de recibo de Alberto Royuela a Mena. Hay dos fechas escaneadas: 17 y 19 de octubre de 2018. No sé si la 1ª es la de envío y la 2ª de certificación de llegada. 

Después, hay algo como una 2ª carta, que con un error (evidentemente es el año 2018, no el 208, cuando el Imperio Romano todavía no había implosionado). Dice: _el día 16 de octubre de 208 _(otra fecha más: el 16) _te mandé esta carta, certificada con acuse de recibo, estamos en el 17 de junio de 2019, han transcurrido 8 meses. Esperaba que me pusieses una denuncia...._
(página 9ª del pdf carta de ARF a Mena)



http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/CARTA-DE-ARF-A-MENA-2019.pdf




El 17 de junio de 2019, poco más de un mes antes de la fecha del primer vídeo del canal de los Royuela: *Cosas que nunca os contaron de la Extrema Derecha Catalana. Entrega 1. *(20 de julio de 2019). La carta a Mena, parece como el pistoletazo de salida de la operación Expediente Royuela, con canal de YT incluido. 

Por otro lado, está la denuncia del 4 de diciembre de 2018. Por lo que veo, relanza la denuncia del asesinato de su hijo. Los documentos son de la denuncia de 2009.



http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/ARF-AL-JUZGADO-17-2018.pdf



Esto es lo que de momento he recopilado.

​
​​


----------



## Sdenka (12 Dic 2021)

Muchas gracias por el trabajo @javvi. He vuelto a ver el vídeo que has puesto y hacia el final hay un detalle que se me había pasado. Santiago dice que el juez Conejo Heredia es el mismo del juicio de Irigaray y que es buena persona. Entiendo entonces que podemos suponer que no es el mismo juez del vídeo de Arimany, algo con lo que se había especulado en el hilo hace algún tiempo.

Con respecto a las notas de esa década lo que he encontrado es lo siguiente: Estaba equivocada, pues Miralpeix era el contacto con el director de la prisión y las notas que hacen alusión a este asunto son de diciembre de 2009, no de 2010 (entrega nº130). El intento de asesinato del café relatado por Alberto sí fue en 2011, pero no he encontrado nota manuscrita al respecto. Y las primeras notas de este vídeo, entiendo que pueden ser de 2017, ya que hacen referencia a “expedientes recientes” de ese año. En el mismo vídeo salen las notas del dinero falso, haciendo alusión a que no sería la primera vez que realizan este tipo de operación (“ya lo hicieron en el 2009 y en el 2015”).



rafabogado dijo:


> Y, por último, respecto a los Informes periciales que justifican que esa es la letra del fiscal Mena, los que trabajamos en el ámbito judicial, sabemos que todo es cuestión de intentar y reintentar. Yo voy a un perito y le digo: "quiero un cotejo de estas letras que creo que son del mismo, ¿tú lo ves así?" y el perito me dice que sí... y me hace el informe y lo cobra... y si me dice que no... pues busco a otro... y busco y busco... hasta que doy con 3 o con 10 que dicen que "las letras -caligrafía- son compatibles", lo cual no quiere decir que sean del mismo, sino que "podrían ser del mismo".
> 
> Con esto no quiero decir ni que sí ni que no, sino que un Juzgado es lo que es... Santi presenta 2 peritos que dicen que son compatibles y yo presento 20 que dicen que no son compatibles... y el Juez es quien decide, normalmente con un perito imparcial del Juzgado y no "pagados por las partes", porque cuando los pagamos tienden a ver las cosas igual que el pagador. Y hasta ahí puedo leer sobre la seriedad y credibilidad de los informes privados en los Juzgados.



En mi opinión este asunto tiene un poco más de miga. En las periciales caligráficas de la querella de 2006 [1], los peritos distinguen entre dos grupos de documentos: los dubitados, que son las notas de las que se desprenden los delitos denunciados y los de comparación, que son notas que no tienen relación con la querella y que Alberto afirma que fueron extraídos de los expedientes donde estaban archivadas [2]. Varias de esas notas de comparación son borradores de sentencias y es el caso del documento de comparación V3 de la pericial austríaca [3], que si se compara con la sentencia original [4], se comprueba la coincidencia en las páginas 4 a 6, 9, 11 y 19. Además, Alberto afirma haber depositado, entre otros, ese borrador en sobre cerrado ante notario antes de que la sentencia fuera notificada [5].



Spoiler: Fuentes



[1] http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/QUERELLA-ARF-SUPREMO-COMPLETA.pdf
[2] Página 101 del Dossier de Investigación nº3
[3] Páginas 750 a 757 de la querella de 2006
[4] Se puede buscar fácilmente con los datos publicados en la prensa (Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña, Sala de lo Civil y Penal) el 27 de marzo de 2003.
[5] Página 69 del Dossier de Investigación nº3





rafabogado dijo:


> No digo que todo el expediente Royuela sea falso, no soy nadie para afirmar eso... pero encontrar unos expedientes en el pasado es una cosa...



Si te he entendido bien ¿tú interpretas que los expedientes que se guardaban en la clínica se “encontraron” de forma casual?


----------



## Debunker (12 Dic 2021)

Por lo menos hay algún medio, aunque insignificante que, sí publica el ER.

Es DistritoTV, programa de A. Rojo, el medio más virulento contra la izquierda española, de hecho entrevista a Centeno y echa sapos y culebrones contra el PSOE aplaudido por Rojo que no se queda corto en sus críticas , más bien pone a parir al PSOE.

El programa denuncia los diamantes de M. Robles entrevistando al Director de "El Diestro" , es el minuto 30:30 os lo dejo, el director del Diestro no ha expresado ninguna duda de las que tenemos aquí, ni mención


----------



## rafabogado (12 Dic 2021)

Sdenka dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el trabajo @javvi. He vuelto a ver el vídeo que has puesto y hacia el final hay un detalle que se me había pasado. Santiago dice que el juez Conejo Heredia es el mismo del juicio de Irigaray y que es buena persona. Entiendo entonces que podemos suponer que no es el mismo juez del vídeo de Arimany, algo con lo que se había especulado en el hilo hace algún tiempo.
> 
> Con respecto a las notas de esa década lo que he encontrado es lo siguiente: Estaba equivocada, pues Miralpeix era el contacto con el director de la prisión y las notas que hacen alusión a este asunto son de diciembre de 2009, no de 2010 (entrega nº130). El intento de asesinato del café relatado por Alberto sí fue en 2011, pero no he encontrado nota manuscrita al respecto. Y las primeras notas de este vídeo, entiendo que pueden ser de 2017, ya que hacen referencia a “expedientes recientes” de ese año. En el mismo vídeo salen las notas del dinero falso, haciendo alusión a que no sería la primera vez que realizan este tipo de operación (“ya lo hicieron en el 2009 y en el 2015”).
> 
> ...



Respecto a las periciales, te insisto en que todo es hipotético. Yo te demuestro a ciencia cierta una realidad de un cliente en un Juzgado y lo apoyo en 3 peritos para convencerte. Lo que no cuento es que, para tener ese Informe de los 3 peritos, tuve que visitar 34 y que este Informe me lo han hecho por mediación de un amigo de amigo de catedrático que les ha pedido que me miren con cariño. Con esto no quiero decir que los Informes periciales "de parte" sean verdad o no... solo digo que son lo que son: valoraciones... que en un Juzgado siempre reciben otras tantas en contra... y que finalmente se resuelven con la valoración de un tercer perito imparcial que es el que nombra el Juez y del que éste no desconfía, porque es el único que no va "pagado" por alguno de los interesados (aunque al final se le remunere).

Insisto en que con esto no quiero decir que algo sea verdad o no... solo que jamás pondría la mano en el fuego por un informe pericial "de parte", pagado por el interesado, ni por 2 ni por 5... porque conseguirlos es cuestión de, erre que erre, poner pasta sobre la mesa y buscar a un perito que vea lo que tú ves, y si no lo encuentras en Málaga lo encuentras en Cuenca... y si no lo encuentras en Barcelona lo encuentras en Orihuela... y si no lo encuentras en España lo encuentras en Italia.

Solo te digo que, pasando por 400 peritos, uno me firma SEGURO que mi letra es la del fiscal Mena. Me esfuerzo un poco escribiendo y más buscando un perito "flexible" y mi perito "de parte y pagado por mí" afirma eso. Con esto, insisto, en que no opino sobre los peritos de los Royuela, solo expongo que los que trabajamos en el mundillo judicial sabemos lo que significa un "informe pericial de parte", y que esto que cuento se lo sabe aún mejor cualquier Juez, lo que permite entender que las denuncias de los Royuela con sus "informes periciales", aunque la gente considere que son dogma de fe y que avalan la conspiración de la metamafia... los Jueces no se los traguen de inicio (o, cuanto menos, los pongan en cuarentena, como los puso César Vidal, por cierto, que fuera abogado y se conoce bien lo que es un informe de parte pagado por ti).

Hay peritos y peritos, pero lo que está claro es que un informe de parte suele ser como tener "un tío en Graná", o sea, un principio de prueba, que se dice, y que sirve para que el Juez revise algo, le dé "cierto crédito" y llame a un perito judicial (porque sabe, naturalmente, que no puede resolver eso jamás en base al perito de parte interesada). Y también pasa que los Informes de peritos judiciales imparciales nos cuestan dinero a todos... son caros... los peritos judiciales están saturados... y cuando un asunto es incomestible, o sea, que no pasa el filtro de la credibilidad mínima, los Jueces no molestan al perito judicial.

No valoro, solo digo lo que hay y que jamás pondría la mano en el fuego por un perito privado. No dudo de su profesionalidad, pero también es un perito privado el médico de tu aseguradora cuando tienes un accidente y ya sabemos todos cómo valoran tu daño, cuando además les paga la aseguradora...

Y sobre los expedientes de la clínica, no recuerdo si fue casual o un chivatazo, pero vaya, que tampoco es relevante en la "nueva temporada". Yo creo al padre Royuela, me parece una persona honesta, y creo en esos expedientes que aparecieron (en el sentido de que no creo que los escribiera el padre por la noche o un perito pagado por él... caso aparte es su verosimilitud) y que el padre no está colando el gol a la audiencia.

Pero de la primera temporada a la segunda hay un abismo, a eso me refiero. De hecho, fijáos en el que padre sale muy poco...


----------



## javvi (13 Dic 2021)

*CASO 340. ALBERTO MAGALLÓN JAIME. YERNO DE JOSÉ PUY LISA: SUPERVIVIENTE DE MAUTAHUSEN. *

Asunto familiar. Le fallecen el 24 de marzo de 1997 con 56 años. Asisten al funeral la mujer Mª Antonia Puy y los hijos Blanca y Juan. Sus restos son incinerados (como en el Holocausto). Familia de origen aragonés. La hija aparece en una lista de celadores del Servicio de Salud Aragonés.



https://www.aragon.es/documents/20127/674325/provisional%20admitidos%20CELADORES.pdf/bc3d1ee5-0ea5-2f58-cb81-62dd27a1b497



El hijo, Juan Alberto Magallón Puy es médico. Figura como médico de urgencias en el hospital de Barbastro.



https://es.linkedin.com/in/juan-alberto-magall%C3%B3n-puy-b9320b27?trk=public_profile_browsemap_profile-result-card_result-card_full-click



También tiene consulta privada en Lérida, avisa que atiende en español:









Dr. Juan Alberto Magallón Puy. Médico General en Lleida ¡Pide cita! - Abcmedico


Descubre la información más actualizada del Dr. Juan Alberto Magallón Puy. Médico General en Lleida. Consulta sus direcciones de atención, lee las opiniones de otros pacientes y ahorra tiempo reservando tu cita.




www.abcmedico.es





Al margen de su profesión se preocupó por la memoria de su abuelo materno: José Puy Lisa, que se le supone superviviente del campo nazi de Mauthausen. Juan Alberto Magallón se puso en contacto con *Amical*, la asociación de supervivientes de Mauthausen y otros campos nazis.







No es el primer caso del ER relacionado con esta asociación de supervivientes de Mauthausen. Tenemos el de Jaime Álvarez Navarro (146), que tuvo que sustituir a Enric Marco, cuando se descubrió que era un impostor que no había pisado un campo nazi en su vida. Jaime Álvarez no duro un año en el cargo. En ambos casos se supone que es un asunto familiar, pero como en otros casos del mismo tipo, sospechamos que pueda haber algo más que un asunto familiar.



javvi dijo:


> *CASO 146. JAIME ÁLVAREZ NAVARRO. SUPERVIVIENTE DE MAUTHAUSEN, PERO NO DE LA BANDA DE MENA. SUSTITUTO DE ENRIC MARCO, EL IMPOSTOR.*
> 
> Consta como acuerdo familiar. Como en otros casos, sospechamos que pueda haber algo más que un pacto con la familia.
> Nacido en Barcelona el 24/3/21 y fallecido en la misma el 12/4/06. Sus padres Bernandino y Petra eran conquenses. Murieron ambos muy pronto y Jaime se crío en Barcelona con una tía. A los 17 años se afilió a la CNT.
> ...



Tenemos alguna crónica del yerno de Alberto Magallón Jaime, y abuelo materno de Juan Alberto Magallón Puy.

_El 5 de mayo de 1945 las tropas aliadas liberaron el campo de exterminio nazi de Mauthausen-Gusen, donde murieron miles de republicanos españoles, 2.100 consiguieron salir con vida, uno de ellos de Estadilla. José Puy Lisa nació en la calle Romeo número 8 el 18 de agosto de 1911, hijo de Antonia Lisa Cosialls, natural de Estadilla y de José Puy Solano, natural de Peralta de Calasanz y labrador de profesión._​_Estudió magisterio en la Escuela Normas de Maestros de Huesca y realizó las prácticas universitarias en la escuela de Estadilla._​
_Estuvo, entre otros lugares, como maestro en San Juan de Plan. El 18 de julio de 1936 estaba como auxiliar en la Escuela de Huérfanos de Cupo de Ingenieros en Madrid. Se alistó voluntario y estuvo en los Altos de León para cortar el avance de las tropas sublevadas sobre Madrid. Posteriormente, fue destinado en la 43 División participando en la famosa Bolsa de Bielsa, unidad en la que finalizaría la contienda. _​​_Al concluir la guerra entró en Francia por Camprodón y Prats de Molló, terminando en los campos de concentración ubicados en las playas de Argelés-Sur-Mer._​_Al iniciarse la Segunda Guerra Mundial se alistó voluntario en un Batallón de Marcha, siendo capturado por la Wehrmarcht en Montargis e internado en el Stalag VI-A en noviembre de 1940 y en diciembre en Bathern, Stalag VI-C. Deportado a Mauthausen el 22 de julio de 1941 ingresó con el número 3.407, donde permaneció hasta su liberación el 5 de mayo de 1945. Falleció en París el 23 de junio de 1980._​





Blogger


Herramienta de edición de blogs web gratuita de Google para compartir texto, fotos y vídeos.



iuestadilla.blogspot.com






https://amical-mauthausen.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/boletin-51cast.pdf



Hay un par de cuestiones raras. En la lista de capitanes de milicias, el nombre que aparece es José Puig Lisa, no José Puy Lisa. Puede ser un error, o puede ser otra cosa.







Tampoco se sabe qué relación mantuvo Juan Puy Lisa con su país y su familia. Si sobrevivió a Mauthausen ¿qué hizo después? la única noticia que tenemos es que murió en París en 1980. Se puede entender que no volviese a España durante el franquismo, aunque muchos de su condición lo hicieron, pero al menos podría haber vuelto tras la muerte del Caudillo. Y por lo visto no lo hizo. ¿mantuvo algún tipo de relación con su familia? no lo sabemos.

El 27 de enero (día de la liberación de Auschwitz y de la aparición de los cadáveres de las niñas de Alcasser) de 2016 se celebró un homenaje a Juan Puy Lisa y otros supervivientes del Holocausto. Lo organizaron _Rolda de Estudios Aragoneses_ y _Amical de Mauthausen. _También participó:

_dos representantes de la Asociación Sefarad de Aragón han entonado el Kadish (plegaria en homenaje a los muertos), en hebreo y en castellano, se han encendido siete velas en representación del pueblo judío, los niños y niñas asesinados, el pueblo gitano, los perseguidos por cuestiones políticas, por su discapacidad física y psíquica, por su opción afectivo-sexual y por religión, así como los que ayudaron a salvar vidas a riesgo de las suyas propia_​











Memoria y dignidad - Rolde


El 27 de enero volvió a ser una fecha de recuerdo, homenaje y enseñanza El Dia Internacional en Memoria de las Víctimas del Holocausto volvió a sintetizar el recuerdo del pasado con enseñanzas para el presente, en su acto central en Aragón, organizado por Rolde de Estudios Aragoneses y Amical de...




www.roldedeestudiosaragoneses.org






http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/301-400.pdf


----------



## Liberal templado (13 Dic 2021)

Revisando los documentos del ER que @javvi va linkando por aquí http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/301-400.pdf he encontrado una minucia probablemente sin ninguna importancia, pero después de los últimos acontecimientos y especialmente de las reflexiones de @rafabogado, ya me lo miro todo con lupa.

En el recuadro de la parte superior de las comunicaciones del amigo forense, donde pone el nombre del instituto y la dirección hay un pequeño detalle que me llama la atención. Fijaros que esta es la parte fija del documento, o sea el preimpreso que se repite invariable en todas las hojas, o si se imprime todo directamente por ordenador es como el encabezado fijo. O sea, el sitio donde no te encuentras errores, para entendernos. Mirad las páginas 17, 49, 61, 70, 79, ...

El detalle es que aparece:

c/ Balmes 7. 6ª. Planta

O sea, después del piso escribe un punto, deja un espacio y escribe "Planta" con la inicial en mayúscula. No lo había visto nunca, pero puede que más gente lo haga así.

Ya, no tiene importancia. Vale. Pero en los encabezados y las firmas de los e-mails no te dejas estos errores. No digo ya en los preimpresos.
O sea, como si se hubiera creado ex profeso a toda prisa. No digo que lo haya hecho un falsificador, quizás ha sido Arimany para diferenciarlo de otros documentos, quizás se les pasó y no tiene más importancia.

Otro detallito es que el amigo concejal de Vic hace faltas de ortografía escribiendo en catalán lo cual no es extraño, pero viendo políticamente por donde navega, normalmente cuidan estos aspectos, los indepes. Además se le supone cierta cultura. Y encima escribe un catalán hiper formal y forzado que no se usa en la calle: "d'en Manuel Rafael García Ruiz", "he pres cura". Tampoco se usa en las comunicaciones interiores de la Generalitat excepto en casos muy, muy protocolarios o literarios.

Pero bueno, no tiene más importancia; me parecía interesante para añadir unas pinceladas que ayuden a pintar el lienzo entero.


----------



## javvi (14 Dic 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> ya me lo miro todo con lupa.



Yo diría que con microscopio. Lo de del punto no sé. Tengo la duda. Hay varias capas que se van fotocopiando y escaneando. Las primeras capas las ponen los de la banda de Mena y las posteriores las ponen Royuela y colaboradores en la medida de que van ordenando y clasificando los documentos. En otros textos que hay en la red, después de Balmes hay una coma y después el nº 7. Desde luego que lo normal es que vaya una coma separando el nombre de la calle del número. 



http://www.sc.ehu.es/scrwwwsr/Medicina-Legal/SEMLYF/Plantilla%20tr%EDptic1%20castell%E0%201%20.20doc.pdf



Lo del catalán de Arimany es interesante para los que no lo dominamos.


----------



## javvi (14 Dic 2021)

*CASO 389. JAVIER NÚÑEZ DE PRADO GÜELLS. INVENTOR DE PATENTES, PROFESIÓN DE RIESGO. DISPOSICIÓN DE ASIENTO CON TAPA, PARA TAZA DE INODORO Y DISPOSITIVO ANTIRROBO PARA MONTURA DE GAFAS. *

Javier Núñez de Prado, que no _de Castro, _como dice en la relación. Acuerdo familiar. Le fallecen el 25 de febrero de 2004. Hay muchos Núñez de Prado, algunos de alta alcurnia, pero combinado con el apellido Güells sólo hemos encontrado a Joan Núñez de Prado, como inventor de un par de patentes. 

*DISPOSICION DE ASIENTO CON TAPA, PARA TAZA DE INODORO.






DISPOSICION DE ASIENTO CON TAPA, PARA TAZA DE INODORO. - Information about the patent


Discover DISPOSICION DE ASIENTO CON TAPA, PARA TAZA DE INODORO.. Data and details about the registered patent. Patents and trademarks: your reference website on trademarks, patents and designs. This application has been made by BOTTON CLAK S.L. through the representative MARÍA MIREIA AGUILAR...




www.patentes-y-marcas.com




*
*DISPOSITIVO ANTIRROBO PARA MONTURA DE GAFAS





*









DISPOSITIVO ANTIRROBO PARA MONTURAS DE GAFAS. (1)


1. Dispositivo antirrobo para Monturas de gafas, del tipo que comprende una carcasa, formada por dos semicarcasas , y un elemento sensible, solidario con dicha carcasa, donde dicho dispositivo es apto para ser fijado a una de las varillas de…




patentados.com


----------



## Debunker (14 Dic 2021)

Último vídeo de ayer que denuncia sentencias manipuladas, con número de expediente y juzgado que serían fácil de localizar y por tanto saber si la sentencia se cumplía según la petición de Mena. 

Este Santi es la leche, dice que buscar esos expedientes y comprobar su veracidad es fácil , pero deja el trabajo a los demás y él lo hará cuanto tenga tiempo, o sea vuelca toda la información que le llega sin un mínimo de comprobación, con fe ciega en su "garganta profunda"


----------



## Uritorco (15 Dic 2021)

El vídeo de hoy, algo corto pero con nuevos nombres.


----------



## Uritorco (15 Dic 2021)

Lo han subido hace una hora.


----------



## Pura Sangre (16 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El vídeo de hoy, algo corto pero con nuevos nombres.




raro me parece este video, muchos saben ya que los Botin son narcotraficantes antes que banqueros.

Aunque esas notas fuesen escritas antes de que se cayese la famosa narco-avioneta en su finca (con pista de aterrizaje)... a esos niveles deberían saber quienes están metidos en el "business", pero según desprende de las notas parece que no tengan ni idea siquiera si tiene trapos sucios.


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 Dic 2021)

Novedad, hoy todo indica, han liquidado a otro fiscal









Fallece el fiscal Juan Ignacio Campos – Rambla Libre


El teniente fiscal del Tribunal Supremo, Juan Ignacio Campos, encargado de las diligencias de investigación relativas al rey emérito, ha fallecido este miércoles. Fue en junio de 2020 cuando asumió la coordinación de las diligencias que afectan a Juan Carlos I. Campos, de perfil progresista...




ramblalibre.com


----------



## Debunker (16 Dic 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Novedad, hoy todo indica, han liquidado a otro fiscal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De qué ha muerto? En todos los medios que reportan su muerte , al menos los 3 en que he entrado, no dicen el motivo de la muerte , en uno dicen:

" Después de una recaída en su grave enfermedad, Campos se había reincorporado brevemente al trabajo en la Fiscalía pocas semanas antes de su fallecimiento. Era uno de los miembros fundadores de la Unión Progresista de Fiscales. " ¿qué-cual grave enfermedad"

Lo que está super claro , todos los medios a una es, que todos los medios , no se salva ni uno, a la noticia de la muerte del fiscal apostillan que era el fiscal que investigaba al Rey emérito, así que todo el mundo saca la misma conclusión , tu también , el fiscal ha sido asesinado para que no revele la mierda que esconde el emérito.

La "mierda" que esconde el emérito , se la saben tanto el PP como el PSOE principalmente, de memoria no les falta ni una coma.

La fortuna supuesta del emérito y no tan supuesta, proviene de las relaciones internacionales del emérito sobre todo de países del islam petroleros, incluído Marruecos que no tiene petróleo y algún empresario del gran poder centro y sur de América en bastante menor medida, todas esas relaciones fueron bendecidas y auspiciadas, es más incluso diseñadas por FG , es como lo de Mena corromper a alguien o saber sus trapos sucios para tenerlo cogido por los huevos y el emérito creyó que los sociatas eran amigos , como creyó en la gran furcia que era-es su amante Corina, la buena vida y el sexo pudo más y nubló la inteligencia del emérito.

El Rey emérito no tiene ningún poder actualmente para ordenar la muerte de un fiscal , todo lo contrario esto supondrá más leña y mas tiempo de investigación en la causa del emérito, es la táctica del PSOE y su séquito de justicieros, delatar todo para que el imaginario popular le de cuerpo a todo tipo de iniquidades y cuanto más tiempo más se mantiene lo de la corrupción en la población, el emérito ya está condenado popularmente como ladrón, no es ladrón quien recibe regalos, robó al fisco? Pues yo creo que o aceptaba esos regalos y los escondía, o los declaraba y tendríamos otro escándalo, lo honesto habría sido rehusar esos regalos o donarlos integramente a la hacienda española, pero la tentación de quedarse con esos regalos ha sido demasiado fuerte para D. Juán Carlos como fue la tentación de Corina que, bastante dolor le causaría a D. Sofía y sus hijos porque la puta Corina iba mucho más en serio que otros affair del rey.

La Corina de los cojones, es una super puta, el desprecio que demuestra Corina hacia el rey , lo que ridiculiza al rey, lo define como un bobo sin inteligencia y despreciable, la foto insultante de la barbacoa donde el rey aparece como un idiota, bobo , baboso, lelo, necio refrendando todo por múltiples comentarios de esa puta, demuestra que esa furcia nunca tuvo ni la mínima estima por el el rey, seguro que vomitaba cada vez que tuviera sexo con el rey, lo que la define como una gran puta.

Pero ahí tenemos a todos los medios dándole voz y veracidad a una furcia que defiende los 65 millones de € del rey de los que se ha hecho dueña y que no son ninguna comisión porque si comisión fuese no sería el rey saudit quien la pagara, sino las empresas españolas que construyeron el ave a la Meca y beneficiadas por un contrato por el que pugnaban varias naciones europeas. 

Si algo es ilícito de esos 65 millones donados por el rey saudit que es quien ha puesto la pasta, sería el rey saudit el único con derecho a poner un pleíto al rey o reclamarle ese dinero.


----------



## Peritta (18 Dic 2021)

Este texto le dejé por ahí como comentario en el vídeo de Botín y aquí se lo republico yo a ustedes para que la posta no quede tan desangelada.

¿Por qué no abres un foro o un mentidero?. 
De temática general digo. 
Éso lo puedes gestionar tú, bueno, y tu hermano Alberto el aviador, y tu amigo de la infancia que estuvo en Brasil, que no me acuerdo del nombre, y el policía ése que apareció cuando lo de las fosas, y del que tampoco me acuerdo del nombre. Juan Antonio o Jose Antonio Serrano. ¿Qué ha sido de él?. Que se asome algún día caramba. 
O tu madre si está aburrida y no tiene nada que hacer. Bueno, y el médico andaluz que trajiste alguna vez al principio de publicar los vídeos y que tampoco me acuerdo de cómo se llama. Ése sí tenía facilidad de palabra. 
Y también deberías dejar de moderador del foro al juez de ACODAP. Sí, soy un negao para acordarme de los nombres pero no quiero que por ir a buscarlos pierda yo el hilo de la argumentación. Pero de docena y media de moderadores que vayan borrando intervenciones estúpidas y llamando la atención al que se pase de vanidad y quiera acaparar protagonismo no va a bajar la cosa. 
Pero fijo que los que no tenemos facilidad de palabra pero sabemos escribir e intercambiar información e ideas, nos dejábamos caer por allí a echarte buenas parrafadas y a dejarte frases lapidarias. 

Lo único que hay que hacer es restringir a los pelmas y borrar a los saboteadores, que los habrá, pero si no borráis las buenas postas (aunque estén a la contra: las cosas están más claras si se miran desde diferentes puntos de vista) y dejáis que tocristo se explaye con más o menos conocimiento, acabamos hasta con la censura y la mordaza que tienen puesta los de los medios de comunicación, solo por vergüenza ajena a base de dar ejemplo y contar la realidad sin eufemismos. 

El 3 de Abril del 2004, fue cuando la administración "resolvió" el caso 11-M, y los de los medios de comunicación abandonaron la realidad y entraron, llevándose a los jóvenes por delante ya que ésos no tienen memoria, en el mundo de la fantasía. 

Y en ésas estamos. 

No hay más que ocupar el hueco que los de la prensa abandonaron, al pasarse al mundo de la fantasía y el eufemismo, para que te lleves a la gente de calle (porque la gente siempre querremos enterarnos de lo que pasa). 
Que seguro que al ver su hueco ocupado, los de la prensa se quitan la venda de los ojos, y el ronzal y el bocado, y nos vuelven a contar la realidad de las cosas. 

Y es que cuando no hay información (transparencia dicen con toa su cara) todo es propaganda. 

Ea. Suerte. 
_______ 
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (18 Dic 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Este texto le dejé por ahí como comentario en el vídeo de Botín y aquí se lo republico yo a ustedes para que la posta no quede tan desangelada.
> 
> ¿Por qué no abres un foro o un mentidero?.
> De temática general digo.
> ...




Estas notas deben ser de octubre del año pasado, cuando el hijo de Conde Pumpido reaccionó. Santiago Royuela responde en dos vídeos del 14 y 19 de octubre de 2020.











EXCLUSIVA (Parte 1) – FERNANDO PRESENCIA ANUNCIA QUERELLA CONTRA EL HIJO DE CONDE PUMPIDO, SuperMag


El Ex Juez (todavía no ratificado su revocamiento en el BOE e utilizando el título de Juez de forma oficial) nos adelanta en exclusiva para LIBRES 2.




www.laigualdad.com





En la segunda temporada el canal de los Royuela se incorpora a la trama de las notas manuscritas. En las notas de la segunda temporada se alude al canal de los Royuela, lo que implica que ya saben a donde han ido a parar las notas extraviadas, o que pensaban que habían sido destruidas. Aun así, no se sabe qué tiene esta gente tan poderosa en la cabeza, siguen dejando que les roben las notas para que continúe la segunda temporada.

El forero @rafabogado, que, como su nombre indica, algo debe saber sobre el funcionamiento de los tribunales, insiste en la arbitrariedad de los peritos caligráficos. Haces ochenta intentos hasta que consigas tres peritos a tu favor. La otra parte hace lo mismo a su favor. He consultado a algún perito caligráfico y me dicen lo mismo. Todo esto nos lleva a un punto muerto. No nos imaginamos a un juez, que como la diosa Temis, se vende los ojos y deje que la balanza decida, caiga quien caiga, ya sea Mena, Conde Pumpido, Felipe, ZP, Robles, etc, etc. 

Usted mismo ha reclamado varias veces otro tipo de prueba, algo audiovisual, que no es tan difícil hoy en día. Sólo hay que ir a *La Tienda del Espía*, donde cualquiera puede comprar un boli con cámara y micrófono, como hemos visto en las películas de James Bond. Una prueba de ese tipo podría zanjar de una puñetera vez toda esta historia. ¿no sería una delicia ponerle cara y voz a Ruiz? ¿no podría hacer el trabajo alguno de los topillos de los Royuela?
















Spy Cam Mini Pen Camera


Not only used for writing but it also has a built-in DVR (Digital Video Recorder) with HD camera which can be used to capture / produce high resolution photos and




lcpshop.net


----------



## Debunker (18 Dic 2021)

Yo la verdad es que, estoy hecha un lío con el último vídeo para rematar. 

Entendí lo de las notas manuscritas como una forma segura de eludir el hakkeo o incluso el robo de cualquier ordenador donde se alojaran esas órdenes manuscritas. Siempre me pregunté como se realizaban las entregas de esas notas a sus destinatarios , por ejemplo todas esas notas dirigidas a Conde Punpido, Margarita Robles etc, ¿se las entregaba Mena personalmente a Ruiz? , ¿Ruiz se desplazaba a Madrid a los despachos de esos personajes y entregaba las notas personalmente? , las respuestas de Ruiz a Mena en notas manuscritas usaban un emisario o las entregaba personalmente Ruiz a Mena? Si las entregaba personalmente Ruiz a Mena ¿para que notas escritas que tenían que ser destruidas y no contestar verbalmente? La única lógica es que quisieran tener un relato secuenciado de los delitos que cometían para tener a todos los secuaces cada uno en su sitio incluido Ruiz, pero se me hace débil esa suposición por el trabajo que conlleva, sobre todo en la entrega de notas que requería entrega en mano a sus destinatarios sin más herramientas , ni siquiera un puto correo antiguo con acuse de recibo, así que la única explicación posible que, me pareció acertada es que el sistema de notas manuscritas y entrega personal de las notas era para eludir ser hakkeados o pérdidas de ordenadores y siendo manuscritas, con tan peculiar letra, identificaban a su autor ante sus destinatarios. 

Hete aquí que en este último vídeo , el mismo Mena en sus notas , habla de hakkeo y que no pueden identificar al hakker dos GC que tienen en ese trabajo. Eso quiere decir que esas notas están alojadas en un sistema informático con conexión a internet , entonces para qué todo ese sistema de notas entregadas en mano ? , otra cosa , ¿ las notas eran o no eran originales con sus huellas, papel de años atrás etc. o eran simplemente copias extraídas de algún ordenador? No entiendo nada.

Las notas hakkeadas o no, siguen siendo robadas y ¿Mena no sabe como defenderse de eso? Vamos yo cojo el ordenador y lo tiro al fondo del mar después de destrozarlo en pequeños trozos y si quiero guardar la historia la copio a un disco duro desconectado y guardado bajo mi colchón, y si las notas son físicas , es claro y diáfano que quien robe las notas es, porque las notas pasan por sus manos. ¿Mena o Ruiz no saben por que manos pasan las notas?

He llegado a pensar que es el mismo Ruiz quien filtra las notas, suponiendo que ese hombre del que no sabemos nada , de Mena por lo menos sabemos mucho, arrepentido sabiendo que está al final de su vida , sabiendo que para cuando, si llega, se enjuicien esas fechorías , él no estará en este mundo y filtrando esas notas habrá contribuido a hacer justicia y acallar su conciencia para cuando tenga que responder al Juez supremo al final de su vida. Todo puede ser. 

Todo esto me hace dudar del ER, pero de inmediato lo descarto porque las acusaciones del ER son muy, muy fuertes, son el no va más y de ello ya se están haciendo eco en muchos países de América , están denunciados en Juzgados , es público por los cuatro costados y todos los implicados callados como putas sin decir esta boca es mía y si el ER fuera falso les llevaría media hora dar una respuesta contundente y encarcelar a los Royuelas para toda su vida. 

Vamos el ER y sus intringulis no hay película que lo iguale, ni siquiera nadie a nivel mundial ha imaginado una trama como esa de un gobierno, ni la misma mafia siciliana ha llegado a la mitad , lo que no quiere decir que no existan en otros lugares del mundo, pero esta resplandece con luz propia.


----------



## Liberal templado (18 Dic 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que, estoy hecha un lío con el último vídeo para rematar.
> 
> Entendí lo de las notas manuscritas como una forma segura de eludir el hakkeo o incluso el robo de cualquier ordenador donde se alojaran esas órdenes manuscritas. Siempre me pregunté como se realizaban las entregas de esas notas a sus destinatarios , por ejemplo todas esas notas dirigidas a Conde Punpido, Margarita Robles etc, ¿se las entregaba Mena personalmente a Ruiz? , ¿Ruiz se desplazaba a Madrid a los despachos de esos personajes y entregaba las notas personalmente? , las respuestas de Ruiz a Mena en notas manuscritas usaban un emisario o las entregaba personalmente Ruiz a Mena? Si las entregaba personalmente Ruiz a Mena ¿para que notas escritas que tenían que ser destruidas y no contestar verbalmente? La única lógica es que quisieran tener un relato secuenciado de los delitos que cometían para tener a todos los secuaces cada uno en su sitio incluido Ruiz, pero se me hace débil esa suposición por el trabajo que conlleva, sobre todo en la entrega de notas que requería entrega en mano a sus destinatarios sin más herramientas , ni siquiera un puto correo antiguo con acuse de recibo, así que la única explicación posible que, me pareció acertada es que el sistema de notas manuscritas y entrega personal de las notas era para eludir ser hakkeados o pérdidas de ordenadores y siendo manuscritas, con tan peculiar letra, identificaban a su autor ante sus destinatarios.
> 
> ...



Yo también estoy perdido. El vídeo del de Florida me deja a cuadros. Le falta poco a esto para ser retransmitido en tiempo real. Agradezco el resumen @Debunker de las inconsistencias por un lado y de los puntos a favor por otro.

Las intercepciones de las últimas notas tras haberse interceptado millones anteriormente, cuestan de entender. Repito: son unos cracks para simular cualquier tipo de asesinato pero no pueden evitar que unas notas se intercepten de nuevo. Reconozco mi impotencia a entender algo.


----------



## Duda Metódica (18 Dic 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que, estoy hecha un lío con el último vídeo para rematar.
> 
> Entendí lo de las notas manuscritas como una forma segura de eludir el hakkeo o incluso el robo de cualquier ordenador donde se alojaran esas órdenes manuscritas. Siempre me pregunté como se realizaban las entregas de esas notas a sus destinatarios , por ejemplo todas esas notas dirigidas a Conde Punpido, Margarita Robles etc, ¿se las entregaba Mena personalmente a Ruiz? , ¿Ruiz se desplazaba a Madrid a los despachos de esos personajes y entregaba las notas personalmente? , las respuestas de Ruiz a Mena en notas manuscritas usaban un emisario o las entregaba personalmente Ruiz a Mena? Si las entregaba personalmente Ruiz a Mena ¿para que notas escritas que tenían que ser destruidas y no contestar verbalmente? La única lógica es que quisieran tener un relato secuenciado de los delitos que cometían para tener a todos los secuaces cada uno en su sitio incluido Ruiz, pero se me hace débil esa suposición por el trabajo que conlleva, sobre todo en la entrega de notas que requería entrega en mano a sus destinatarios sin más herramientas , ni siquiera un puto correo antiguo con acuse de recibo, así que la única explicación posible que, me pareció acertada es que el sistema de notas manuscritas y entrega personal de las notas era para eludir ser hakkeados o pérdidas de ordenadores y siendo manuscritas, con tan peculiar letra, identificaban a su autor ante sus destinatarios.
> 
> ...



Yo en nigún momento he entendido que cuando Mena habla de hackeo se refiera a las notas. Según las notas recientes Mena pensaría que los datos bancarios se habian obtenido por hackeo, de los sistemas de los propios bancos (o quizás de sus intermediarios ante esos bancos).
Respecto a las notas recientes, si todo es como nos cuentan los Royuela, Mena debe de seguir con el mismo sistema: entrega en mano mediante emisario y retorno de la nota por el mismo emisario para archivarla en un despacho o zulo. Las notas solo puenden obtenerse interceptándolas en el camino de vuelta a Mena o bien robándolas después de que sean archivadas en el zulo. No hay otra, pues no estamos hablando de fotos o fotocopias sino de documentos manuscritos originales.


Liberal templado dijo:


> Yo también estoy perdido. El vídeo del de Florida me deja a cuadros. Le falta poco a esto para ser retransmitido en tiempo real. Agradezco el resumen @Debunker de las inconsistencias por un lado y de los puntos a favor por otro.
> 
> Las intercepciones de las últimas notas tras haberse interceptado millones anteriormente, cuestan de entender. Repito: son unos cracks para simular cualquier tipo de asesinato pero no pueden evitar que unas notas se intercepten de nuevo. Reconozco mi impotencia a entender algo.



Nadie lo entiende, es incomprensible, al menos por ahora.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Dic 2021)

Lo han subido ahora mismo. Tremendo.


----------



## Bimmer (19 Dic 2021)

javvi dijo:


> otro tipo de prueba, algo audiovisual, que no es tan difícil hoy en día




Existen esas pruebas audiovisuales, por ejemplo hay cientos de páginas web con contenido "gore", cualquier niño puede entrar en esas mierdas de páginas y ver lo que hay, no hace falta la "deep web" para ver ese contenido, en ellas hay miles de asesinatos y torturas de todo tipo, descuartizamientos, decapitaciones, etc etc.


Entre todo ese montonazo de mierda, es probable que haya un vídeo del estilo : "Esto te pasa por joder a Ruiz", o a "Mena".


Pruebas audiovisuales, por estadística, tiene que haber, otra cosa es quién es el guapo que tiene el estómago y mente para ver esa grandísima porquería vídeo por vídeo (son miles y hay decenas de páginas) hasta dar con algún nombre relacionado con el ER.


Ese material trastorna a cualquiera y no hay humano sano que aguante ver eso sin trastornarse y deshumanizarse, yo solo con ver las miniaturas de los vídeos ya se me revuelven las tripas.


Pero la existencia de esas páginas web y ese contenido ya es una afirmación y prueba audiovisual de varios "ER" internacionales, no es normal que censuren vídeos a gente que hablan de la pseudo pandemia y las medidas distópicas y luego toda esa puta mierda esté pública al alcance de cualquiera, esto involucra a todo el mundo, los de Google los primeros.


----------



## Bimmer (19 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Lo han subido ahora mismo. Tremendo.





A este ritmo nos encontraremos un vídeo titulado : "Asesinan a mi padre Alberto Royuela", u otro titulado : "Me dan una paliza" y sale Santiago con el ojo morado.


----------



## Peritta (19 Dic 2021)

Inquietante, absolutamente inquietante.

En cualquier caso me fiaría yo más de cualquier @davitin o segurata más o menos tomado al azar, que de los policías o los pikolos que, escogidos con más o menos detenimiento, me mandara la fiscalía ésa para mi protección.propia personal,

No me iba a fiar de ellos ni como testigos.

Tampoco llevaba guardaespaldas el Frank Costello (el mafioso, no el humorista) y, aunque se llevara un tiro de refilón en la cabeza del que salió vivo y sin secuelas, fue uno de los pocos que se bajara del tigre sobre el que cabalgaba pudiendo abandonar la cabecera de una de las cinco familias mafiosas de Nueva York sin salir con los pies por delante.


Más miedo que once jueces dice el refranero actualizado.

Y mira que la "metamafia" de Barcelona se acababa con solo cambiar a Ruiz y a García Peña de servicio mandándolos a Obras Públicas o al Ministerio de asuntos Exteriores, o a cubrir eventos y escoltas como hacen los de Ministerio del Interior, y cambiar de destino a dos o tres cuadrillas -Ruiz decía equipos- mandándolos a Almería o a Gijón.
Pero me parece que el jefe de aquella comandancia en 2009, que no sé si seguirá aún al mando, también estaba conchabado con la "metamafia", o le tendrían chantajeado o extorsionado.

Y al segundo de la comandancia también.

Presuntamente. Tò mu presuntamente Romerales.

O así se desprende de las indeterminadas del 2009 que ahora no encuentran ni buscándolas debajo de las piedras.
Fijo que si los de Asuntos Internos interrogan a los de archivos lo mismo acabamos averiguando quiénes son los topillos de Mena ahora que ya no ocupa cargo oficial y tiene que dejar esos oficios en manos de otro.

Aunque también Bermejo estuvo disfrutando del pisito oficial ése de los 240.000€ de reforma y hacía meses, si no años, que había dejado de ser Ministro de Justicia.

Excelentísimo según el protocolo.

Total que si no pueden con ella y están implicados funcionarios de distintos ministerios, la cosa más que una metamafia será una funcimafia coño.

Ahora queda por averiguar el número de famiglias que campean embebidas en nuestra administración.

______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## notorius.burbujo (19 Dic 2021)

Sigo este asunto como mero testigo, pero he de decir que soy incapaz de procesarlo. 

Es tal cantidad de mierda que a uno se le hace complicado creerlo, sin embargo me es imposible no creermelo al mismo tiempo.

La estupidez y corrupcion en este pais puede hacer posible tal situacion, lo unico que sigo sin encajar que esten exponiendo esas notas tanto tiempo sin que cambien la forma de comunicacion.

Por otro lado he de decir, por experiencia propia, que cuando uno comete delitos de cualquier magnitud y de firma sistematica, requiere de cierta gestion de la informacion, por eso a los narcos les siguen capturando documentacion relevante. No es que sean estupidos, es que es imprescindible para la actividad.


----------



## Peritta (20 Dic 2021)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Sigo este asunto como mero testigo...



Yo también. Tenga por seguro que no me gustaría ser protagonista.

Ni de coña.

En el Mordor en que se ha convertido la tierra de mis ancestros cualquier hobbit con algo de conocimiento lo que quiere es pasar desapercibido.

A mí no me extraña que se sigan comunicando por notas, lo que me extraña es que no hayan pillado aún al topillo que se las roba.
Casi pienso que es Ruiz, que ya tiene preparado un plan de escape a Bariloche o donde quiera que se jubilen los maffiosos de dos o tres efes (éste se va a Corea a hacerse cirugía facial y a alternar con las chortinas. Como si lo viera. Qué cabrón) y un cadaver que se parece a él para echarle toítas las culpas y que nadie pregunte por él, como nadie pregunta por Francisco Javier Torronteras, que me acabo de dar cuenta que era -o es, que no sé- tocayo del Francissco Javier Lavandera.

Pero no quiero especular más con la identidad de los topillos que le consiguen las notas al señor Alberto, no vaya a ser que con la tontería desvelemos la identidad de éstos.

Pero a quien le roban las notas es a Mena (puede que también les hayan capturado notas a otros implicados pero no las han hecho públicas) luego éso corrobora la impresión que tengo yo de que, aunque manipulador y maquinador psicopático más o menos inteligente, el Mena es un poquito tuercebotas.

Luego no creo que sea éste el mero-mero de nuestra funcimaffia administrativa.

Lo de las dos efes es por que le da un cierto aire siciliano al vocablo. .


Sí, claro que les pillan documentación a los narcos colombianos o mexicanos y que ésta, más que necesaria, es imprescindible para llevar bien cualquier negocio. Y es que es ésto lo que han capturado los Royuela: pruebas administrativas.


Aquí el directo de anoche que se me pasó y aún no he visto:



___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## AntiPederasta (20 Dic 2021)

Ufff... Esto cada vez va más. Yo no sé cómo todavía hay gente que dice que esto no es creíble. Deben de ser los típicos Trolls, pero se les ve desde muy lejos. No sé puede saber dónde está escondido el Mena este? Hay que ir a buscarlo y que cante. Qué se desmorone ya el criminal y corrupto régimen del 78. En cualquier momento puede pasar algo. Fuerza para los Royuela, están poniendo al Estado contra las cuerdas.


----------



## Debunker (21 Dic 2021)

La verdad es que el ER no deja de sorprender, cuando crees que ya no pueden denunciar más mierda porque no hay mierda que no se haya denunciado, te dan un nuevo capítulo más sorprendente e inquietante que todo lo denunciado anteriormente, es increíble por su magnitud , pero por huevos cierto por semejante denuncia a la que nadie se atrevería aún siendo cierta, pero siendo mentira sería imposible de todas todas.


----------



## Peritta (21 Dic 2021)

AntiPederasta dijo:


> Ufff... Esto cada vez va más. Yo no sé cómo todavía hay gente que dice que esto no es creíble. Deben de ser los típicos Trolls, pero se les ve desde muy lejos. No sé puede saber dónde está escondido el Mena este? Hay que ir a buscarlo y que cante. Qué se desmorone ya el criminal y corrupto régimen del 78. En cualquier momento puede pasar algo. Fuerza para los Royuela, están poniendo al Estado contra las cuerdas.



¿Régimen del 78?.

Miau dijo el sabueso de la Kangoo tras husmear por allí y no oler nada. Tú eres un CM disfrazao. Lo que no sé es si de bacalao o de merluzo. ¿Cuáles son tus otras multinikes pescaíto?. En este foro digo, en otros foros y redes sociales no sé,

ni me importa.

Mire, los corruptos y los criminales siempre tienen nombre y apellidos. No venga blanqueando la cosa y culpando al "sistema" o al Estado que no existe, porque lo que existe es la administración

aunque la escribamos con minúscula.

¿Àndandará el régimen de 78?. Ése saltó por los aires en los Idus de Marzo del 2004, igual que saltó por los aires el régimen del General Bajito cuando mataron a Carrero Blanco.


¿Hay que ir a buscarlo y que cante?.
¿Qué pretende?. ¿Secuestrarle y retorcerle un brazo hasta que diga dónde están las fosas clandestinas?.
¿Cuántos añitos tienes chavalín?. Haz el favor de poner los pies en el suelo.

¿No sería mejor que los de Telemáticos -saludos Romerales- se pusieran de acuerdo con los de Asuntos Internos y hurgaran en los ordenadores de la administración para cazar a los mafiosos que no se comuniquen a base de notas manuscritas, sino a base de correos electrónicos y mensajería de alta tecnología?.

Es que si no saben por dónde empezar en el expediente Royuela les dan algunos nombres.

Fuerza para los Royuela también les mando yo, aunque lo que más les suelo desear es suerte. Pero no venga con falsos triunfalismos ni a decir que están poniendo al Estado contra las cuerdas por que no. El expediente Royuela lo conocemos cuatro gatos mal contaos.

Además el Estado no existe aunque los de la RAE recomienden escribirlo con mayúscula. El Estado es una entelequia fantasmagórica y virtual. Lo que existe, real y empíricamente, es la administración.

Y bien cara que nos cuesta.
___________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Dic 2021)

El vídeo de hoy.


----------



## Norbat (22 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El vídeo de hoy.



Margarita, Margarita¿ no sabías dónde te metías? ¡¡Pregúntale a tu partido!! El PSOE, nada menos, con el historial que tiene


----------



## Peritta (24 Dic 2021)

Más papeles:





________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza,


----------



## Debunker (24 Dic 2021)

Me preguntaba porque este hilo estaba semiparalizado estos días , después de estos últimos sorprendentes vídeos y todo silencio, el ER se va complicando cada día más, ha pasado de ser un mafia dedicada al crimen y extorsión nacional con todas sus implicaciones, al crimen de alta política internacional donde es presumible que los traficantes de drogas holandeses tengan lazos con la alta política en ese país y hasta el polémico Israel es atacado que, para mí poco o nada tiene que ver con el sionismo capitalista o incluso religioso internacional o mundial.

Y encima dice que irá ofreciendo información más escabrosa, vamos que ni Assange , Epstein o el de los antivirus , no recuerdo como se llama , superan esas notas y hay que ver como han acabado todos, el pobre Assange sufre un infierno que seguro deseará la muerte, y no se que decidirán los de Florida cuando vean estas notas, lo normal es que se carguen a Mena, a Robles y todos los que estén en activo del ER y naturalmente a los Royuelas ¿qué otra salida tienen? No van a dejar que unos minmundis se carguen sus planes para la humanidad y control del mundo.

Mis comentarios valen poco, pero comento para levantar el hilo hundido, la poca atención que tiene me recuerda la frase de la peli : "you can't handle the truth "


----------



## blahblahblah (24 Dic 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Me preguntaba porque este hilo estaba semiparalizado estos días , después de estos últimos sorprendentes vídeos y todo silencio, el ER se va complicando cada día más, ha pasado de ser un mafia dedicada al crimen y extorsión nacional con todas sus implicaciones, al crimen de alta política internacional donde es presumible que los traficantes de drogas holandeses tengan lazos con la alta política en ese país y hasta el polémico Israel es atacado que, para mí poco o nada tiene que ver con el sionismo capitalista o incluso religioso internacional o mundial.
> 
> Y encima dice que irá ofreciendo información más escabrosa, vamos que ni Assange , Epstein o el de los antivirus , no recuerdo como se llama , superan esas notas y hay que ver como han acabado todos, el pobre Assange sufre un infierno que seguro deseará la muerte, y no se que decidirán los de Florida cuando vean estas notas, lo normal es que se carguen a Mena, a Robles y todos los que estén en activo del ER y naturalmente a los Royuelas ¿qué otra salida tienen? No van a dejar que unos minmundis se carguen sus planes para la humanidad y control del mundo.
> 
> Mis comentarios valen poco, pero comento para levantar el hilo hundido, la poca atención que tiene me recuerda la frase de la peli : "you can't handle the truth "



todo esto cae en el olvido porque por desgracia esto no deja de ser la punta el iceberg. Dudo que un poco más o menos de información se cargue los planes del NWO.

Aunque el expediente royuela es super completo y debería servir de algo, lo cierto es que diría que es una organización hasta de tercer o cuarto nivel dentro de la escala global - y de Menas hay más de uno y dos en España (el NWO necesita de varios compartimentos estancos y falsas oposiciones en todos sus niveles). Ya vemos que no sirve ni para resolver algunos tristes casos en España...


----------



## Debunker (24 Dic 2021)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Aunque el expediente royuela es super completo y debería servir de algo, lo cierto es que diría que es una organización hasta de tercer o cuarta nivel dentro de la escala global - y de Menas hay más de uno y dos en España (el NWO necesita de varios compartimentos estancos y falsas oposiciones en todos sus niveles



Quizás sea mi ideología , pero si otro ER existe en España seguro que está ubicado en el País Vasco , CV y-o Galicia pero sobre todo me inclino por el País Vasco, aunque en el resto de España y muy especialmente la judicatura está todo podrido, eso sí con ideales muy prosáicos por puro amor al dinero y se las chufla el destino de la humanidad.


----------



## blahblahblah (24 Dic 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Quizás sea mi ideología , pero si otro ER existe en España seguro que está ubicado en el País Vasco , CV y-o Galicia pero sobre todo me inclino por el País Vasco, aunque en el resto de España y muy especialmente la judicatura está todo podrido, eso sí con ideales muy prosáicos por puro amor al dinero y se las chufla el destino de la humanidad.



no lo sé, pero asumo que
(a) hay instancias más altas pero menos "activas" en trabajo sucios - y que no se prestan a hacer asesinatos por encargo al mejor postor
(b) hay más tipos de grupos estancos, algunos de los cuales sólo se centran en otros objetivos, como captar y corromper: ver Caso Bar España, Dossier Dutroux. <-- por toda la mierda recurrente que sale sobre pedofilia y nunca se investiga, sin duda es imposible que en sitios como Valencia, Baleares, Galicia, País Vasco no haya uno de estos operando
(c) estos grupos suelen ser autónomos y descentralizados en apariencia, pero eso no quita que no tengan un padre ni que estén monitorizados completamente por otros grupos de inteligencia. Todo encaja en la pirámide.

Mena llega y le montan una agencia de inteligencia/grupo paramilitar sobre unas bases muy sólidas y piezas existentes - la organización que ayuda a Mena a montar su pequeña organización personal, ha creado otras organizaciones del palo, y al mismo tiempo ha sido creada por otra organización del palo.
El estado español lleva mucho (siglos) bajo esta dinámica de control por parte de sociedades secretas. Al fin y al cabo España es uno de los patios del NWO












No deja de sorprenderme que sea tan barato comprar el asesinato de una figura pública a un fiscal... y que la gente se venda por cuatro monedas


----------



## Debunker (24 Dic 2021)

No se, lo de la pedofilia y el tema del Bar España, para mí no tiene nada que ver con la geoestrategia y el control mundial, la pedofilia es como un regalo que le hacen a políticos, jueces (en UK había varios o muchos jueces en una red pedófila descomunal surgida en las entrañas de la BBC) es una forma de tener a los que aplican justicia o son comunicadores admirados, cogidos por los huevos y al servicio, sin saberlo, de otros intereses mucho más importantes.

En España hay una clara estrategia para desmembrarla , no os quepa la menor duda de que si Cataluña consiguiera un referendum para la independencia, le seguiría al minuto El País Vasco, la CV, Baleares, Galicia y posiblemente hasta Andalucía, desmembrar España es poseerla y España tiene un gran valor geoestratégico e incluso recursos mineros y otras riquezas incluído su potencial para producir alimentos para toda Europa si fuera necesario, y así lo veo y los españoles los más gilipollas que haya parido madre en todo el mundo.


----------



## blahblahblah (24 Dic 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> No se, lo de la pedofilia y el tema del Bar España, para mí no tiene nada que ver con la geoestrategia y el control mundial, la pedofilia es como un regalo que le hacen a políticos, jueces (en UK había varios o muchos jueces en una red pedófila descomunal surgida en las entrañas de la BBC) es una forma de tener a los que aplican justicia o son comunicadores admirados, cogidos por los huevos y al servicio, sin saberlo, de otros intereses mucho más importantes.
> 
> En España hay una clara estrategia para desmembrarla , no os quepa la menor duda de que si Cataluña consiguiera un referendum para la independencia, le seguiría al minuto El País Vasco, la CV, Baleares, Galicia y posiblemente hasta Andalucía, desmembrar España es poseerla y España tiene un gran valor geoestratégico e incluso recursos mineros y otras riquezas incluído su potencial para producir alimentos para toda Europa si fuera necesario, y así lo veo y los españoles los más gilipollas que haya parido madre en todo el mundo.



>para mí no tiene nada que ver con la geoestrategia y el control mundial
Pues todos los que quieren llegar a ser alguien dentro de la organización y la llamada geoestrategía han de pasar por una serie de rituales. Es imposible entender el NWO si no lo intentas pensar de manera holística. La pedofilia no parece sólo un divertimento frívolo para tener a la gente bien cogida de las pelotas, sino que también es tema central tanto en el esoterismo como exoterismo del NWO.

De igual forma creo que llevan mucho siendo los amos de España - y los amos de todos los bandos de España. Como bien dices somos raza de borregos sin par, servil, rata, y en general carente de valor y honestidad. Lo del desmembramiento de España es la música que nos tocan para que todo el mundo baile a su son y tenga la *ilusión de haber elegido el lado al que servir* (de la misma manera que ahora dejan elegir a los borrego si Pfizer o Moderna). Ahí donde va nuestros amos nunca paran de moldear con la táctica de dividir y vencer para subvertir a todos los pueblos y que estos olviden sus orígenes, tribus, posesiones y tierras... y pasen a autodenominarse ciudadanos de un estado democrático aceptando sus morales globalistas y lógica comercial.


----------



## Debunker (24 Dic 2021)

Más leña, último vídeo de hoy que comienza con una reunión más que interesante,


----------



## Peritta (24 Dic 2021)

Mucha sinceridad para ser un psicómata me parece a mi. Miau.
Anda coñe, he querido decir psicópata, pero como tengo problemas técnicos hasta con el teclado me ha quedado un error tipográfico (gazapo) de los graciosos y lo voy a dejar.

Pues éso, que mucha sinceridad con la Margarita Robles para ser un psicópata de manual. .

Que Dios te va a castigar, que dios te va a castigar, porque si de lo bueno "dices", de lo malo ¿qué dirás?. -canta el fandango o la bulería, que ya no me acuerdo.
El Pericón de Cái. Ahí es na.




¿Qué les pasa a las mujeres de este foro?. ¿No se asoman por aquí?. ¿Es usté la única doña @Debunker?.
Anda, coñe, ahora recuerdo que @Sdenka también es mujer. Bueno, y la que tiene una mariposilla de avatar, que también ha intervenido por aquí mu atinadamente, aunque con menos asiduidad, y de la que no me acuerdo el nombre y la Inmatrix que no sé con qué alias escribe -o escribía, si es que el misogismo pacológico (patológico, otro gazapo más o menos inconsciente) de este foro la ha acabado espantando-...

Éso. Que ¿qué nos pasa a los varones de este foro?. A ver si va a resultar que los güevos con diéresis les cuelgan más a ellas que a nosotros.
¿Ya hemos dejado de darle verosimilitud a esta información?.

________________
FREE ZUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Monsieur George (24 Dic 2021)

Yo sigo lo del ER, y es apasionante. La maniobra genial de los Royuela es enfrentar a MR con Mena. A Bermejo con Mena. Supongo que los sicarios estarán que trinan... Han publicado sus nombres y sólo falta que publiquen la dirección de sus domicilios...


----------



## Peritta (24 Dic 2021)

blahblahblah dijo:


> >para mí no tiene nada que ver con la geoestrategia y el control mundial
> Pues todos los que quieren llegar a ser alguien dentro de la organización y la llamada geoestrategía han de pasar por una serie de rituales. Es imposible entender el NWO si no lo intentas pensar de manera holística. La pedofilia no parece sólo un divertimento frívolo para tener a la gente bien cogida de las pelotas, sino que también es tema central tanto en el esoterismo como exoterismo del NWO.
> 
> De igual forma creo que llevan mucho siendo los amos de España - y los amos de todos los bandos de España. Como bien dices somos raza de borregos sin par, servil, rata, y en general carente de valor y honestidad...



El Isaac Asimov diría "fundación" en vez de "organización".

Pero a usté mesié, si es por derrotista, tenía que fusilarle Von Paulus, y no Rommel o Guderian. 
No venga sembrando derrotismo que ya tenemos nosotros de éso. Los rojeras, bueno, y los asociacionistas que quieren encasillarnos o encorsetarnos, lo que hacen es esparcir un sentimiento de culpa que nada tiene de bueno, y bastante tenemos con luchar contra él sin pasarnos al lado de la vanidad y el chauvinismo.

Mire, lo que nos mueve a los espaniards es el ejemplo. Aunque algunos, quizá los mejores, acaben martirizados, no los consejos de los buenos pastores o los varetazos de los malos, ni los ladridos o los mordiscos de los perros.
Yo creo que somos más cabras que ovejas, ¿no le parece a usté?.

Lo que pasa es que aún no sabemos para dónde queda el monte.

Ya, ya hubo un intento el 15 de Mayo de 2011 pero la ilusión duró unas horas. No creo que llegara a un día. En seguida corrompieron el camino introduciendo pastores a sueldo.

Bueno, y perros que mordían también. Incuso a los pastores.













Y es que están las calles como para montar acampadas asamblearias flowerpower. Jua, jua, jua. Como cabras oiga.





No se puede negar que están pasando cosas mu raras a nivel global.
La falta de lógica es lo que me ha hecho a mí ser, no un sologripista sino un negacionista desde el minuto 1.

No, no creo que las élites ésas gasten su tiempo en ceremonias de adrenocromo, en infantofagias en misas negras ni en otras espiritualidades, aunque no descarto que alguno lo haga de tapadillo y hasta consulte a astrólogos y adivinos.
Yo me imagino a las élites ésas muy pragmáticas, con múltiples ocupaciones y con escaso tiempo libre..

Tal vez a la "fundación" u "organización" ya no le importe el secretismo, si es que se ponen las cartas sobre la mesa, y quiera mostrarse como el gobierno mundial que nos salvará de morir de este maleto.



(El tiempo corre a su favor. No por que envejezca Mena y toda su logia, sino por que la del vídeo crece).

Total que si se desvela el juego -a los cuatro gatillos y tres cabras locas que somos digo, la borregada fijo que iba a estar encantada con lo que le echen. Ésos apuran hasta los rastrojos- la "organización" querrá aparecer tonante y gigantesca como un leviatán

o como un gato que eriza sus pelos para parecer más grande, que no sé. A mí el leviatán me parece que es la administración

toda. 

En fin, tal vez por éso a Mena no le importe que le intercepten las comunicaciones, tanto como para dejar de hacerlo.
Lo que le tiene que jorobar es que se difundan.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## 34Pepe (24 Dic 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Me preguntaba porque este hilo estaba semiparalizado estos días , después de estos últimos sorprendentes vídeos y todo silencio, el ER se va complicando cada día más, ha pasado de ser un mafia dedicada al crimen y extorsión nacional con todas sus implicaciones, al crimen de alta política internacional donde es presumible que los traficantes de drogas holandeses tengan lazos con la alta política en ese país y hasta el polémico Israel es atacado que, para mí poco o nada tiene que ver con el sionismo capitalista o incluso religioso internacional o mundial.
> 
> Y encima dice que irá ofreciendo información más escabrosa, vamos que ni Assange , Epstein o el de los antivirus , no recuerdo como se llama , superan esas notas y hay que ver como han acabado todos, el pobre Assange sufre un infierno que seguro deseará la muerte, y no se que decidirán los de Florida cuando vean estas notas, lo normal es que se carguen a Mena, a Robles y todos los que estén en activo del ER y naturalmente a los Royuelas ¿qué otra salida tienen? No van a dejar que unos minmundis se carguen sus planes para la humanidad y control del mundo.
> 
> Mis comentarios valen poco, pero comento para levantar el hilo hundido, la poca atención que tiene me recuerda la frase de la peli : "you can't handle the truth "



Entro esporádicamente en este hilo, mis últimas intervenciones fueron para remarcar que me parecían un instrumento en standbye al servicio de alguien que maneja sus tiempos, y el tiempo me da la razón

Hay grupos de presión poderosos que manejarían esta información en su beneficio, por ejemplo es notable que en cuanto hay noticias contra el Emerito los Royuela se ponen las pilas y sacan el 11M y otras perlas para dejarlas dormir en cuanto acaban los ataques

Sigo el hilo sin intervenir, cuando quieran hablar que hablen, por ahora sólo marean la perdiz, la prueba de que son un instrumento es que no les borran de Youtube, es un indicador que no falla en estos tiempos

Creo que hay mucha mierda pendiente de salir, los tiempos no los sé, supongo que esperan que haya una masa crítica de "despiertos" para que no se pierda la contundencia. 

Apuntan, señalan la pieza y no disparan. Podrían ir a Alvise, manejar videos bien editados en lugar de los soporíferos monólogos hechos exprofeso para aburrir al más fan, todo tiene una explicación. Esperan su momento y mientras los chantajes de unos a otros no dejan de ser órdagos que se deben "cobrar" entre bambalinas y aquí paz y después gloria

Os sigo leyendo, os agradezco vuestras aportaciones pero no os molestéis si no se consigue más participación. Está en el mismo ADN de los Royuela mantenerse al pairo


----------



## Debunker (24 Dic 2021)

34Pepe dijo:


> Hay grupos de presión poderosos que manejarían esta información en su beneficio, por ejemplo es notable que en cuanto hay noticias contra el Emerito los Royuela se ponen las pilas y sacan el 11M y otras perlas para dejarlas dormir en cuanto acaban los ataques



Para mí hay dos corrientes de visión de como debería ser el mundo, las supongo enfrentadas, es clara y diáfana la posición progre, globalización unida a mestizaje e infertilidad de la mujer occidental unido al aborto a gogó, el dominio de las minorías sea el movimiento BLM con odio o racismo contra el hombre blanco occidental, o los movimientos separatistas, el endiosamiento del feminismo, el LGTBI+, la destrucción de la familia, el derribo de las fronteras, la agenda verde , el animalismo, la mujer contra el hombre y al revés, etc. y en esa visión más o menos comedida, más o menos radical hay consenso de los grandes poderes y los políticos de supuestas diferentes ideologías lo aceptan y lo acatan. Todo bajo el paraguas de la "democracia" el poder del pueblo o la gran mentira más grande de la historia. 

Pero como todo extremo tiene su contrario, va tomando cuerpo, una visión conservadora que, aboga por volver a los valores tradicionales , la llamada extrema derecha, amordaza y disuelta a lo largo y ancho de los territorios que componen el mundo occidental y que, yo creo que no tiene tanto poder, pero lo tuvieron y quien tuvo , retuvo .

Lo del Rey no se a que te refieres , Santi se ha quejado en los vídeos más de una vez y dos, del Rey, tanto a JCI como a Felipe VI les ha enviado un dossier del ER y denunciado que ambos reyes han pasado hasta el culo del ER.


----------



## Bimmer (25 Dic 2021)

Espectacular este vídeo, el más importante hasta la fecha del canal, y no lo digo por los nombres de los sicarios y sus direcciones, sino por lo que dice Santiago al final del vídeo, y que no me da la razón a lo que os dije hace tiempo de que los Royuela y Mena han trabajado juntos, porque me quedé muy corto diciendo eso, claro que depende de las interpretaciones de cada uno, las vuestras no tienen por qué ser las mismas que las mías, atentos a lo que dice a partir del minuto 8:40 y que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones :





Mis conclusiones son que los Royuela están por encima de Mena en ese mundillo siniestro del crimen, eso explica la puta frialdad de Santiago en los vídeos, a los que más de una vez he destacado ese rasgo tan frio que tiene y el hacer más de 700 vídeos sobre crímenes como si contar uno solo no fuera motivo suficiente para eliminar el régimen actual y echar a todos los funcionarios a la puta calle por ser unos delincuentes, otros ineptos e irresponsables y todos imbéciles y malos.


----------



## bonoce (25 Dic 2021)

yo lo que me pregunto es cómo siguen interceptando los manuscritos del Mena y compañía a día de hoy?
Que alguien aporte algo de luz sobre esto, porfavor.


----------



## Marco Porcio (25 Dic 2021)

Up


----------



## Debunker (26 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Espectacular este vídeo, el más importante hasta la fecha del canal, y no lo digo por los nombres de los sicarios y sus direcciones, sino por lo que dice Santiago al final del vídeo, y que no me da la razón a lo que os dije hace tiempo de que los Royuela y Mena han trabajado juntos, porque me quedé muy corto diciendo eso, claro que depende de las interpretaciones de cada uno, las vuestras no tienen por qué ser las mismas que las mías, atentos a lo que dice a partir del minuto 8:40 y que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hace media hora que he llegado a casa impregnada de la Navidad y familia que antes, ahora y siempre es el día para mí más especial del año, insuperable por lo que supone compartir con hijos-as, nietos-as , yernos, este día, todos de buen rollito y rodando besos, abrazos y esos misteriosos regalos que te dicen que estuviste en el pensamiento de tus hijos mientras debatían que comprarte y compraron ese detalle para mí, !qué pena que a los muertos no se les lleven regalos ¡ , bueno antes sí , se les llevaban flores y se aseaba la tumba donde descansaban, !qué mierda de tiempos los tiempos actuales¡ . Comprendo que no me entendáis, se necesitan años a cuesta para entenderlo o sentirlo. Vale, perdonad por el off topic , me sentí impelida a hacer este comentario.

Pues bien en este día tan especial para mí, llego a casa y me pregunto si el Santi sería capaz de hacer un vídeo un 25-D , pues sí lo hizo , cortito pero sí, volviendo hablar de los mercenarios marselleses , calabreses etc. con nombres y apellidos para seleccionar uno que, asesinara a D. Alberto Royuela y que, ya Santi había reportado el día anterior en otro vídeo, así que en realidad este vídeo era para decir una frase de pocos segundos,

En el minuto 8:42 , dice : ÉL (Mena), SE PREGUNTA POR LOS TOPOS, TODO EL MUNDO SE PREOCUPA POR LOS TOPOS, PERO , Y SI MENA FUERA UNA MARIONETA ? Y SI MENA , MIRA PARA ABAJO Y NO MIRA PARA ARRIBA? y ahí lo deja.

@Bimmer saca esta conclusión:

"Mis conclusiones son que los Royuela están por encima de Mena en ese mundillo siniestro del crimen, eso explica la puta frialdad de Santiago en los vídeos, a los que más de una vez he destacado ese rasgo tan frio que tiene y el hacer más de 700 vídeos sobre crímenes como si contar uno solo no fuera motivo suficiente para eliminar el régimen actual y echar a todos los funcionarios a la puta calle por ser unos delincuentes, otros ineptos e irresponsables y todos imbéciles y malos."

Pues alucino, a los Royuelas le han asesinado un hijo y un hermano, a otro hijo y hermano le han metido 10 años y medio en el trullo y le arruinaron la vida , no eres el primero en comentar la monotonía de los vídeos sin sentimientos ni espectáculo que, atraiga gente al show y nos entretenga , sí, será muy monótono y aburrido tal cual puede ser cualquier tocho judicial, pero jugoso , directo, explícito y sin dejar ningún delito atrás, ¿emoción y lamentaciones durante la denuncia de asesinatos y sino eres así eres un frío calculador? , ni lo puedo imaginar como tampoco os imagino a ninguno de vosotros llorando a moco tendido por los 2.000 asesinatos de Mena denunciados en el ER. 

A mi me encantaría que el-los de Arriba fueran de Arriba de verdad y tengo la esperanza que se haya usado a Mena en los últimos tiempos, como una escoba para recoger y descubrir a tantos hijos de la gran puta corruptos y criminales que alcanzan poder político solo para llenar sus bolsillos y son capaces de las mayores atrocidades y delitos que imaginar se pueda. 

Comprendo que haya gente que ni se arrime al ER , no lo creen por tremebundo , pero los que creen no se dan cuenta de lo que implica el ER, a través del ER sabes que el poder Judicial es corrupto hasta las trancas , sostenido por el poder Ejecutivo para el que incluso trabajan mercenarios asesinos, las leyes son propuestas y aprobadas por esos mismo corruptos que ni ellos cumplen y torean la ley a capotazo limpio hasta que le dan matarile, y los medios no es que reciban jugosos anuncios y subvenciones, también reciben dinero manchado de sangre de Mena , todos esos hdp deberían ir a la cárcel, debería haber 2 o 3.000 Royuelas en la calle todos los días del año hasta que la Justica haga Justicia. Por la cuenta que nos tiene a todos y cada uno de nosotros deberíamos ayudar a limpiar España de esos hijos de perra. 

En cualquier caso ahora me intriga quién es el de Arriba, ¿quién será?


----------



## Uritorco (26 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> los Royuela y Mena han trabajado juntos,



Mena y los Royuela son archienemigos. Me sorprende que después de dos años y a estas alturas de la película aun no lo hayas comprendido. El primero, incluso, ya tiene prevista la eliminación física de Royuela padre.


----------



## javvi (26 Dic 2021)

*CASO 431. JOSÉ PALLARÉS MISERACHS. EL CLUB ROTARY EN EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA.*

Acuerdo familiar. Natural de Igualada, provincia de Barcelona, le fallecen el 14 de enero de 1998 con 60 años. Según la ficha del registro civil la declaración del fallecimiento la hace su propio hijo: José Pallarés Solé. Constan como asistentes a la misa funeral su esposa: Isabel Mateu y sus hijos José, Carlos, Jorge, Javier, Alberto y Nuria Pallarés Solé. No coinciden los apellidos por la parte materna. En la esquela figuran dos mujeres Isabel Mateu e Nuria Solé, que debió ser su primera esposa. Junto a la esquela familiar está la de la empresa Grafopack S.A. de la que era director general. También hay otra esquela de la Comisión Ejecutiva de Industrias 
Gráficas de Barcelona de la que Pallarés era miembro de la junta directiva.





__





Edición del jueves, 15 enero 1998, página 28 - Hemeroteca - Lavanguardia.es


Previsualiza el ejemplar de La Vanguardia - Hemeroteca - Lavanguardia.es




hemeroteca.lavanguardia.com





Un tal Josep Pallarés Masirachs consta como vocal en la fundación del Club Rotary de Igualada en 1988. El nº de DNI coincide con el de la ficha del registro civil. No hay duda: es el mismo. 



https://guillemsaez.rotary2202.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/10-ANYS-ROTARY-CLUB-IGUALADA.pdf



El Club Rotary Igualada sigue muy activo. 









FESTA DE LA JOVENTUT DEL ROTARY CLUB IGUALADA - Distrito 2202 de Rotary International


En la reunión rotaria del pasado viernes, había un ambiente especial. Caras jovenes, alegres, nerviosas,.... con su pen/powerpoint tenían que explicar a los socios del Club, […]




www.rotary2202.org





¿Y qué es eso del Club Rotary?








Según la Wikipedia: 

*Rotary International*_ es una organización internacional y club de servicio cuyo propósito es reunir a líderes empresariales y profesionales universitarios y no universitarios, con el fin de prestar servicios humanitarios en sus comunidades, promover elevadas normas de ética en todas las ocupaciones y contribuir a fomentar la buena voluntad y la paz en el mundo_​​Está presente en más de 200 países. Es la fundación que otorga más becas educativas. Entre sus miembros tenemos a personajes muy conocidos como Hassan II de Marruecos, John F. Kennedy, Margaret Thacher, Nicolás Sarkozy, o Walt Disney. 

El aspecto más polémico del club de esta gente tan explendida es sobre su posible consaguinidad con la masonería, cosa siempre desmentida por sus dirigentes. 









Rotary International - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












El Club Rotario. El hermano menor de la masonería


Por su origen masónico, por sus probadas hostilidades hacia la Iglesia Católica y por su código moral, tan parecido, en casi su totalidad al de la masonería




es.catholic.net





Los dirigentes del Club Rotary desmentirán sus conexiones con la masonería, pero no hay más que leer lo que dicen sus principios fundamentales para taparse la nariz, porque apestar apestan a masonería.

_El Objetivo de Rotary es estimular y fomentar el ideal de servicio como base de toda empresa digna y, en particular, estimular y fomentar:
_

_PRIMERO: El desarrollo del conocimiento mutuo como ocasión de servir;_
_SEGUNDO: La observancia de elevadas normas de ética en las actividades profesionales y empresariales; el reconocimiento del valor de toda ocupación útil y la dignificación de la propia en beneficio de la sociedad;_
_TERCERO: La puesta en práctica del ideal de servicio por todos los rotarios en su vida privada, profesional y pública;_
_CUARTO: La comprensión, la buena voluntad y la paz entre las naciones, a través del compañerismo de las personas que en ellas ejercen actividades profesionales y empresariales, unidas en torno al ideal de servicio._
_


https://my.rotary.org/es/guiding-principles










_


----------



## Bimmer (26 Dic 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Pues alucino, a los Royuelas le han asesinado un hijo y un hermano, a otro hijo y hermano le han metido 10 años y medio en el trullo y le arruinaron la vida , no eres el primero en comentar la monotonía de los vídeos sin sentimientos ni espectáculo que, atraiga gente al show y nos entretenga , sí, será muy monótono y aburrido tal cual puede ser cualquier tocho judicial, pero jugoso , directo, explícito y sin dejar ningún delito atrás, ¿emoción y lamentaciones durante la denuncia de asesinatos y sino eres así eres un frío calculador? , ni lo puedo imaginar como tampoco os imagino a ninguno de vosotros llorando a moco tendido por los 2.000 asesinatos de Mena denunciados en el ER.
> 
> A mi me encantaría que el-los de Arriba fueran de Arriba de verdad y tengo la esperanza que se haya usado a Mena en los últimos tiempos, como una escoba para recoger y descubrir a tantos hijos de la gran puta corruptos y criminales que alcanzan poder político solo para llenar sus bolsillos y son capaces de las mayores atrocidades y delitos que imaginar se pueda.
> 
> ...





A mi me hace sospechar esa frialdad de Santiago, y más ahora con lo que ha insinuado. Ha dejado caer que tratan con gente por encima de Mena, es decir, tratan con gente relacionada con ese mundillo oscuro del crimen.


Pero a mi no me ha hecho falta este vídeo para pensar eso, os lo dije hace tiempo, por ejemplo sobre cómo se hicieron con las famosas notas, un camión por 80.000 € y guardado en Francia, pf, os dije que veía más factible que le dieran una somanta de palos a un corrupto base de la organización de Mena y este cantase todo lo que sabía, ahora dirá @Peritta que si soy peliculero pero cualquier cosa que diga yo se queda en nada comparado con lo que cuenta Santiago en los vídeos.


También os dije que si los Royuela quisieran hacer justicia, harían muchísimas otras cosas en vez de lo que hacen, os dije que lo que hacen es un chantaje a Mena a cambio de un interés personal, pero hay otra cosa a tener en cuenta relacionado con las notas actuales y que voy a decir a @bonoce en respuesta a su mensaje.





Uritorco dijo:


> Mena y los Royuela son archienemigos. Me sorprende que después de dos años y a estas alturas de la película aun no lo hayas comprendido. El primero, incluso, ya tiene prevista la eliminación física de Royuela padre.




Que sean enemigos no quiere decir que cuando se conocieran fueran conocidos y que hacían chanchullos juntos (no me refiero al crimen, pero también podría ser).


Si, tiene una amenaza de asesinato, y Santiago una amenaza de una paliza, y yo me pregunto : ¿Por qué Santiago no sube ese vídeo en una comisaria o comandancia a la vez que enseña la denuncia - querella que tendría que haber presentado por esas graves amenazas?





bonoce dijo:


> yo lo que me pregunto es cómo siguen interceptando los manuscritos del Mena y compañía a día de hoy?
> Que alguien aporte algo de luz sobre esto, porfavor.




En este vídeo después del minuto 8:40 





Santiago insinúa que hay gente con más poder que Mena de que están yendo a por él y colaborando con los Royuela, de ahí que les lleguen las notas, no es que solo hayan topos.


Pero una duda que tengo es la siguiente, hemos visto notas que van desde 1996 hasta el 2006, en esos 10 años, en ese tiempo, Mena tenía entre 60 y 70 años de edad, supongamos que Ruiz tenía entre 45 y 55 años, en esos 10 años, la letra de los dos no varía nada, en el caso de Mena es más raro pues con la vejez, la letra tiende a cambiar.







¿Cambiamos nuestra escritura con el paso de los años? - Perito Calígrafo en Madrid


Nuestra letra cambia con el paso del tiempo como reflejo indudable de las experiencias vividas.




peritocaligrafosalgado.com







Las notas actuales tienen la misma letra que las del periodo 1996 -2006, Mena ahora tiene 85 años y tiene la misma letra que cuando tenía entre 60 y 70 años.

Y en el caso de Ruiz es igual, ahora tendrá 70 años y tiene la misma letra que cuando tenía entre 45 y 55 años.


Igual hay que fijarse al detalle y algo ha cambiado, pero de primeras se ve el mismo tipo de letra.


----------



## javvi (27 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Santiago insinúa que hay gente con más poder que Mena de que están yendo a por él y colaborando con los Royuela, de ahí que les lleguen las notas, no es que solo hayan topos.



Si no lo interpreto mal, deja caer que los topillos no son la señora de la limpieza, el bedel, o algún fiscal de su organización. Son los propios jefes de Mena los que se encargan de pasar las notas a los Royuela. En el ER Mena suele mirar hacia abajo, como el Catoblepas, pero en alguna ocasión menciona al estrato inmediatamente superior, que es: o bien, el partido, o bien la logia. ¿qué está por encima? ¿el partido o la logia? Creo que es obvio que la logia. Las logias son los distintos brazos del NOM. El partido ya ha cumplido su objetivo: aniquilar España. La han carcomido desde dentro a más no poder. Empezaron con Felipe González y ya queda poco en pie. El partido es completamente prescindible. Entonces ¿no está reconociendo Santiago que está trabajando para ellos, directa o indirectamente?

No lo sé, cada vez me desconcierta más el ER. Es como si Santiago nos estuviese preparando para un giro radical. Una interpretación totalmente distinta a la que nos había acostumbrado desde sus primeros vídeos.



Bimmer dijo:


> Pero una duda que tengo es la siguiente, hemos visto notas que van desde 1996 hasta el 2006, en esos 10 años, en ese tiempo, Mena tenía entre 60 y 70 años de edad, supongamos que Ruiz tenía entre 45 y 55 años, en esos 10 años, la letra de los dos no varía nada, en el caso de Mena es más raro pues con la vejez, la letra tiende a cambiar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buen aporte. Tengo la misma impresión de que la caligrafía no ha cambiado en tantos años. Otro asunto raro.


----------



## Debunker (27 Dic 2021)

Cuando eres mayor, propia experiencia y la múltiple comunicación escrita que tuve con mi madre hasta sus noventas años, con la edad la letra es perezosa y con ciertos trazos temblorosos pero inconfundible, es lo que puedo decir, pero tu teoría de que pueden ser los mismo masones los que dirijan el ER, lo puedo creer, me ha llamado la atención que Santi está dispuesto a colaborar con el mismo diablo para sacar adelante el ER , parece obsesionado exclusivamente con Mena y Mena no es lo importante después de todo, es solo un sicópata al mando de una organización criminal que, es lo importante.

Claro que tampoco entiendo que los masones que llevan decenas de años para implantar este sistema "progresista" a nivel mundial occidental, sacrifique a sus colaboradores y extermine al partido que representa a su agenda, porque ¿qué ocurriría si todo esto saliera a la luz refrendado por todos los medios? , ¿qué ideología política tomaría el mando? ¿se disolvería España como nación, desmembrándola? ¿todos los partidos políticos están bajo el mando de los masones? . Si son los masones los que están detrás del ER , ¿por qué no sale en los medios ? se supone que los masones tienen más que suficiente poder para no solo influir en los medios, sino dictarles que deben o no deben publicar. Sin contar que debe haber masones de alto grado en las filas del socialismo internacional y nacional.

Por otro lado eso del NOM me parece un mal sueño del mundo occidental, pero los casi 2.000 millones de musulmanes en el mundo, más los 1.500 millones de China que van a su aire junto a otros países, no los veo yo en ese NOM , ni siquiera a la India o Rusia más cercanos a el mundo occidental. no renunciarán a la soberanía de sus países ni a sus valores tradicionales. 

Dices que han conseguido sus objetivos, esto es convertir España en una pocilga y arruinarla , entonces para rematar España , necesitan los masones otro tipo de partidos y ya no les vale los socialistas? 

En fin no entiendo nada, lo único que tengo claro que con ER y sin él, con masones y sin masones, este mundo se va a la mierda.


----------



## Liberal templado (27 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> en esos 10 años, la letra de los dos no varía nada, en el caso de Mena es más raro pues con la vejez, la letra tiende a cambiar



Punto interesantísimo. Pero mucho. Junto con las otras dudas que han salido por aquí los últimos meses dibuja un escenario tan sospechoso que ya creo que se cae todo, o a menos que Santiago dé alguna explicación. 
En post anteriores comenté una chorrada: el encabezado de las cartas del instituto anatómico donde trabaja el amigo forense estaba mal. No tiene más importancia pero es que cuando entras al detalle de cada una de las pruebas no cuadra casi ninguna. 
Lo de la letra que comenta @Bimmer es difícil de explicar. He comprobado la firma de mi anciano padre, 85, y es que vamos no se parece en nada a la de hace 20 años: irregular, trazos temblorosos, ...


----------



## Liberal templado (27 Dic 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> hace media hora que he llegado a casa impregnada de la Navidad y familia que antes, ahora y siempre es el día para mí más especial del año, insuperable por lo que supone compartir con hijos-as, nietos-as , yernos, este día, todos de buen rollito y rodando besos, abrazos y esos misteriosos regalos que te dicen que estuviste en el pensamiento de tus hijos mientras debatían que comprarte y compraron ese detalle para mí, !qué pena que a los muertos no se les lleven regalos ¡ , bueno antes sí , se les llevaban flores y se aseaba la tumba donde descansaban, !qué mierda de tiempos los tiempos actuales¡ . Comprendo que no me entendáis, se necesitan años a cuesta para entenderlo o sentirlo. Vale, perdonad por el off topic , me sentí impelida a hacer este comentario



No tengo nietos todavía pero sí hijos en edad de tenerlos y te entiendo tan bien. Me has emocionado... me hago mayor


----------



## YonnyMestampo (27 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Pero una duda que tengo es la siguiente, hemos visto notas que van desde 1996 hasta el 2006, en esos 10 años, en ese tiempo, Mena tenía entre 60 y 70 años de edad, supongamos que Ruiz tenía entre 45 y 55 años, en esos 10 años, la letra de los dos no varía nada, en el caso de Mena es más raro pues con la vejez, la letra tiende a cambiar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso de que tienen la misma letra ambos es falso. Se ve que está escrito por las mismas personas, pero varía un poco entre las más antiguas y las más recientes.
Pero que me da igual realmente el tema de si tú la ves igual o no. 
Solamente hay que tener una cosa en cuenta para saber que es verdad lo escrito. Nadie, salvo el único que no escribía ni firmaba con su firma, ha denunciado.

Desde hace ya 2 años en muchos vídeos ha nombrado bufetes de abogados que contrataban a Mena y fíjate que tampoco se han pronunciado. Qué tardaría un abogado a quien difamas por la web en denunciarte? Ni 2 minutos. 
Y aquí llevamos ya más de 2 años desde los primeros vídeos donde hablaban de varios bufetes de abogados, a quienes por cierto ya les han llegado los vídeos y por tanto son conocedores del canal. Y ahí siguen, sin decir ni mu no vaya a ser que les empapelen.


----------



## Uritorco (27 Dic 2021)

Hoy han subido estos dos vídeos.


----------



## Bimmer (27 Dic 2021)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> Eso de que tienen la misma letra ambos es falso. Se ve que está escrito por las mismas personas, pero varía un poco entre las más antiguas y las más recientes.
> Pero que me da igual realmente el tema de si tú la ves igual o no.
> Solamente hay que tener una cosa en cuenta para saber que es verdad lo escrito. Nadie, salvo el único que no escribía ni firmaba con su firma, ha denunciado.
> 
> ...






No sé si eres calígrafo pero yo veo todas las notas con la misma escritura, tendría que hacer un curso de caligrafía y mirarlas con lupa para diferenciar los detalles que cambian porque de primeras, la escritura me parece idéntica tanto la de Mena como la de Ruiz tras 25 años de unas a otras.



En cambio las de unos familiares que he comprobado, en sólo 5 años se nota el cambio a peor a primera vista sin necesidad de saber sobre caligrafía, etc, como también ha comprobado @Liberal templado con su familiar.




Lo que pienso de las notas es que están escritas por los Royuela o por gente con la que han llegado a un acuerdo, y que se han escrito en un plazo breve de tiempo como pudiera ser 1 año, por eso han colgado "solo" 800 y pico notas en la página web, y de los miles de documentos con más notas que dicen tener, no tenemos una foto sobre esos montones de información, como recalcó @Peritta en su día.




Por decir todo esto no estoy diciendo que el ER sea falso, estoy diciendo que las notas no son de Mena ni Ruiz, las notas, no los hechos.



Creo que los Royuela tienen pruebas audiovisuales de delitos de Mena y compañía, y que han hecho esto de las notas para chantajearlos, por eso se mantienen en silencio, porque saben que están cogidos por las pelotas, y que las notas sirven para retratarlos en una pequeña parte (seguramente habrán hecho cosas aún peores de lo que dicen las notas) y para humillarlos y mancillar su imagen y honor, pues el que busque el nombre de Mena en internet se encuentra con el ER.




Por otra parte, Santiago ha dicho indirectamente que tiene contacto con gente por encima de Mena, si Mena es un criminal psicópata intocable, ¿Qué son los que están por encima de él? 




Hay muchísimas incongruencias en el ER, para empezar el nombre, varios policías me han dicho que es una sobrada ese nombre de "expediente royuela" porque le resta credibilidad, que lo suyo sería llamarlo : "la denuncia de 1000 asesinatos cometidos por el ex fiscal Mena Álvarez".



Luego tenemos lo de los vídeos estilo serie telenovela, más de 700 van ya, en los que a veces te meten un vídeo chorra y otras veces un vídeo sobre física, porque Santiago la está estudiando y le parece buena idea a él y a su familia mezclar peras con manzanas.



Por último (podría seguir pero acabo aquí) tenemos que de esos más de 700 vídeos, no hay ni uno solo en el que salgan presentando la denuncia o querella en una comisaría o comandancia, y que se vea en el vídeo a los Royuela hablar con los policías, no tenemos ni un solo vídeo de esa guisa.





Creo que las pruebas de los delitos son audiovisuales, y que todos los que llegan a los puestos relevantes del poder ejecutivo, legislativo y judicial, están chantajeados en base a pruebas audiovisuales, por eso se comportan como marionetas y peleles.




Por cierto, hace tiempo le pregunté a @javvi si un tal fiscal Santiago Mena era familiar de Mena, el otro día vi que este Santiago es desde noviembre de 2020 fiscal jefe de Castilla y León, vi que este Santiago es nacido en Burgos, al igual que Mena, por lo que es muy probable que sean familiares, se llevan 24 años por lo que podrían ser padre e hijo pero también tío y sobrino.



No olvidéis que Mena es hijo y nieto de fiscales y bisnieto de magistrado, por lo que como lo de Mena sea tradición familiar, esa estirpe lleva haciendo el mal desde 1800 y pico.




Igual es mucho pedir, ilustre don @javvi , pero una recopilación de nombres y apellidos de fiscales de España para comprobar cuánta endogamia hay, sería muy interesante.


----------



## Bimmer (27 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> por eso han colgado "solo" 800 y pico notas en la página web, y de los miles de documentos con más notas que dicen tener, no tenemos una foto sobre esos montones de información, como recalcó @Peritta en su día.




Y por eso la escritura de las notas que se llevan 25 años unas a otras parecen idénticas, porque se han escrito en un plazo breve de tiempo como pudiera ser 1 o 2 años


----------



## Duda Metódica (27 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> A mi me hace sospechar esa frialdad de Santiago, y más ahora con lo que ha insinuado. Ha dejado caer que tratan con gente por encima de Mena, es decir, tratan con gente relacionada con ese mundillo oscuro del crimen.
> 
> 
> Pero a mi no me ha hecho falta este vídeo para pensar eso, os lo dije hace tiempo, por ejemplo sobre cómo se hicieron con las famosas notas, un camión por 80.000 € y guardado en Francia, pf, os dije que veía más factible que le dieran una somanta de palos a un corrupto base de la organización de Mena y este cantase todo lo que sabía, ahora dirá @Peritta que si soy peliculero pero cualquier cosa que diga yo se queda en nada comparado con lo que cuenta Santiago en los vídeos.
> ...



No se cual será el número de notas en poder de los Royuela, me suena haber leido quizás en este mismo foro que eran unos 30.000 papeles, si no recuerdo mal en algún video los Royuela comentan que no ha salido aún ni la mitad de lo que tienen. Elaborar ese número tan grande de notas, (sen auténticas y/o falsas), a lo largo de 20 o 30 años es algo factible. Hacerlo para la ocasión en un año o dos, es decir desde que Santi R. empezó con su canal hasta hoy, puede que sea posible pero es una tarea titánica.
Es dificil aceptar que a día de hoy aún se obtengan notas, a mi modo de ver solo pueden provenir de un saqueo o robo reciente en el lugar en que estaban archivadas, no veo ninguna otra explicación. En cuanto a la autenticidad de las notas y del ER, no se que pensar, hay cosas como esta de las notas recientes, que son difíciles de asumir. Por otra parte, también es muy significativo que ninguna de las cientos de denuncias presentadas por los Royuela haya sido investigada. Las notas y documentos en los que se basan esas denuncias son más que suficiente para que policias, jueces y fiscales investigen pero siempre se ha paralizado todo y nadie ha hecho absolutamente nada. Eso da credibilidad al expediente.


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> No sé si eres calígrafo pero yo veo todas las notas con la misma escritura, tendría que hacer un curso de caligrafía y mirarlas con lupa para diferenciar los detalles que cambian porque de primeras, la escritura me parece idéntica tanto la de Mena como la de Ruiz tras 25 años de unas a otras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Los certificados de defunción, cuando constan son contemporaneos a la defunción o poco después. Ello demuestra que Ruiz o alguien se tomó el trabajo de pedirlos en el registro civil... durante 30 años. No se sacaron luego para montar el fraude. A mi eso me parece crucial para respaldar la veracidad de las notas.

En cuanto a las notas, habría que ver la opinión de un experto, pero tened en cuenta que el deterioro de la escritura es un reflejo del deterioro de las funciones cerebrales, por vejez o por cualquier otra demencia. Si Mena está bien de la cabeza ( y parece que está como un chaval), ya sea por buena genética o por sus dosis de andenocromo, puede mantener la escritura sin apenas cambios a pesar del tiempo transcurrido.


----------



## Harold Papanander (27 Dic 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Los certificados de defunción, cuando constan son contemporaneos a la defunción o poco después. Ello demuestra que Ruiz o alguien se tomó el trabajo de pedirlos en el registro civil... durante 30 años. No se sacaron luego para montar el fraude. A mi eso me parece crucial para respaldar la veracidad de las notas.
> 
> En cuanto a las notas, habría que ver la opinión de un experto, pero tened en cuenta que el deterioro de la escritura es un reflejo del deterioro de las funciones cerebrales, por vejez o por cualquier otra demencia. Si Mena está bien de la cabeza ( y parece que está como un chaval), ya sea por buena genética o por sus dosis de andenocromo, puede mantener la escritura sin apenas cambios a pesar del tiempo transcurrido.



Más sencillo que eso. La calidad caligráfica se deteriora, y muy velozmente, en cuanto la persona deja de hacer uso de ella en su día a día y actividades cotidianas.


----------



## Uritorco (27 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Lo que pienso de las notas es que están escritas por los Royuela o por gente con la que han llegado a un acuerdo, y que se han escrito en un plazo breve de tiempo como pudiera ser 1 año



¡¡¡No puedes hablar en serio!!!  
Vamos, que para usted los Royuela son simplemente unos falsarios que se entretienen difundiendo alegremente todas esas acusaciones por la red.


----------



## Bimmer (27 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> ¡¡¡No puedes hablar en serio!!!
> Vamos, que para usted los Royuela son simplemente unos falsarios que se entretienen difundiendo alegremente todas esas acusaciones por la red.








Bimmer dijo:


> Creo que los Royuela tienen pruebas audiovisuales de delitos de Mena y compañía, y que han hecho esto de las notas para chantajearlos







Harrymorgan dijo:


> Los certificados de defunción, cuando constan son contemporaneos a la defunción o poco después. Ello demuestra que Ruiz o alguien se tomó el trabajo de pedirlos en el registro civil... durante 30 años. No se sacaron luego para montar el fraude. A mi eso me parece crucial para respaldar la veracidad de las notas.
> 
> En cuanto a las notas, habría que ver la opinión de un experto, pero tened en cuenta que el deterioro de la escritura es un reflejo del deterioro de las funciones cerebrales, por vejez o por cualquier otra demencia. Si Mena está bien de la cabeza ( y parece que está como un chaval), ya sea por buena genética o por sus dosis de andenocromo, puede mantener la escritura sin apenas cambios a pesar del tiempo transcurrido.





Pueden ser falsificados esos certificados, coger la plantilla de uno y de ahí ir uno por uno (no hay certificado de cada caso).





Harold Papanander dijo:


> Más sencillo que eso. La calidad caligráfica se deteriora, y muy velozmente, en cuanto la persona deja de hacer uso de ella en su día a día y actividades cotidianas.




Pero Mena tiene 85 años y la misma letra que con 60, por mucho que escriba regularmente, se tiene que notar un deterioro en la escritura.


----------



## Harold Papanander (27 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Pueden ser falsificados esos certificados, coger la plantilla de uno y de ahí ir uno por uno (no hay certificado de cada caso).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No puede sacarse una regla de oro a este respecto.

Conozco a varias personas, de entre 71 y 82 años (del mismo círculo en este caso), que conservan el mismo tipo de caligrafía que cuando eran jóvenes. Solo ha cambiado la intensidad de presión con la que escriben con el bolígrafo.


----------



## YonnyMestampo (28 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> No sé si eres calígrafo pero yo veo todas las notas con la misma escritura, tendría que hacer un curso de caligrafía y mirarlas con lupa para diferenciar los detalles que cambian porque de primeras, la escritura me parece idéntica tanto la de Mena como la de Ruiz tras 25 años de unas a otras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te agradezco el esfuerzo en escribir tanto. 
Permíteme que te responga con mucho menos texto por motivo de falta de tiempo.

Lee esto, en menos de un minuto habrás llegado a la parte donde ya deducirás tú mismo si te suena o no la caligrafía.


Documentos encontrados en Fiscalía – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña



El expediente Royuela no son solo los vídeos. Hay que visitar la web de vez en cuando, descargar los archivos y analizarlos bien. 
Yo no me creo esto, ni Presencia, ni Marzal ni decenas de miles de suscriptores, todo lo que sale solo porque lo diga Santiago o Alberto Royuela. 
Si no porque cada cosa que dicen en ese canal va respaldada con documentos que aparecen en pantalla.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (28 Dic 2021)

Le recomiendo a Mena que se abra un canal de Telegram con un nick anónimo para comunicarse con los colegas, porque le pillan hasta la lista de la compra, y él erre que erre escribiendo notitas.

Con uno de los 100 millones que le dieron por influir en la opinión pública de EEUU en las elecciones, se podría montar su propia app de mensajería cifrada. Con unos 10 millones podría desarrollar un sistema de comunicación cuántica no interceptable, pero es muy ratilla y tradicional el tío.

Está claro que cree en la vida después de la muerte, porque se quiere llevar la pasta a la tumba como los faraones.

Sigo preguntándome por qué les gusta utilizar fotos de los colaboradores del canal de cuando eran mucho más jóvenes y lozanos.

"Pásame una foto tuya, pero no de ahora, una que salgas más joven y guapo hombre, que yo también lo hago"

Igual lo consideran como un retrato para la posteridad, como cuando los generales de los ejércitos antiguos se hacían una estatua de jóvenes, no de viejos.

Luego, cuando Santi pide "Máxima difusión" al final de sus videos, ¿quiere que le cuente las últimas novedades de la trama a los allegados a los que les comenté la incautación de notas en la clínica del Dr. Morín?

Los "buenos" de una historia no pueden permitirse mentir a su audiencia.


----------



## javvi (28 Dic 2021)

*FERNANDO MENA ÁLVAREZ. LUCHADOR ANTIFRANQUISTA. CONSEJO DE GUERRA CONTRA LA A.S.U. AGRUPACIÓN SOCIALISTA UNIVERSITARIA. 1959.*




Bimmer dijo:


> Igual es mucho pedir, ilustre don @javvi , pero una recopilación de nombres y apellidos de fiscales de España para comprobar cuánta endogamia hay, sería muy interesante.



Efectivamente, es pedir mucho. Al fiscal Santiago Mena Cerdá también le estuve siguiendo el rastro, pero no encontré nada definitivo que le emparentase con el Fiscal Muerte. Sí puede ser sobrino, o algo así. Antes de Fiscal Superior de Castilla y León fue Fiscal Provincial de Burgos. El apellido Mena tiene su origen en esta provincia, donde es bastante frecuente. Puede que estén emparentados, o puede que no. No lo sé.

En la Wikipedia y otras páginas se repite que Mena pertenece a una familia de juristas, pero ahí se acaba toda la información.

Hay un caso que me parece más probable por la coincidencia de los dos apellidos: el del fiscal Fernando Mena Álvarez:


BURGOS
DELEGADO: D. FERNANDO MENA ALVAREZ. FISCAL
COLABORADORA: CARMEN NEVE ANTON
TRIBUNAL SUPERIOR DE JUSTICIA
C/ San Juan nº 2 -1ª planta ( 09071)
Teléfono: 947 25 96 55 Fax: 947 25 96 54
Correo electrónico: burgos@mugeju.mju.es






Delegaciones MUGEJU « - Bufete especializado en Clases Pasivas







www.bufetegarciabravo.com





Aquí, en el 2003, se le nombra fiscal del Tribunal Superior de Castilla y León. En la misma página se renueva a José Mª Mena Álvarez Fiscal Jefe de Cataluña.



https://www.fiscal.es/documents/20142/133723/1.2_CAPITULOI_2004.pdf/03b97fe5-0230-b473-a31b-708c1d5ea938?version=1.0&t=1531820839890



Por su curriculum, viendo las fechas de sus nombramientos, podría ser hermano del Fiscal Muerte.

_Por su parte el actual teniente fiscal de Burgos, Fernando Mena, es además juez por oposición aunque en excedencia, e ingresó en la carrera fiscal en julio de 1971. Desde diciembre de 1974 está destinado en la Fiscalía de Burgos, donde es teniente fiscal desde el 2003._​​








El Consejo Fiscal elegirá el martes al nuevo jefe de la Fiscalía del TSJ


Manuel Martín Granizo, titular de la Audiencia Provincial de Palencia, se perfila como sustituto de Gregorio Segurado




www.elnortedecastilla.es





Tengo la duda de si se trata del mismo Fernando Mena Álvarez que estudió Derecho en Valencia, que ingresó en un célula antifranquista en los 50 y que tras ser detenido ingresó en la cárcel de Carabanchel.

Según ciertos documentos:

_El 3 de agosto de 1959 se reunía el Consejo de Guerra para fallar la causa 690/59 que “por procedimiento sumadísimo y por el supuesto de REBELIÓN MILITAR“ contra Cesar Cimadevilla Costa (25 años), Tomas Roberto Llorens Serra (22 años), Emilio Sanz Hurtado (30 años), Manuel Alonso Novo (25 años), Vicente García Cervera (24 años), Vicente Lluch de Juan (24 años), Salvador Franco Solano (24 años),* Fernando Mena Álvarez* (19 años), y Vicenta Isabel Muñoz Domínguez (20 años), todos ello militantes de la Agrupación Socialista Universitaria (ASU). El texto de la sentencia decía_​​_ /memorialuniversitario.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/rojos-y-demócratas.pdf_

Este Fernando Mena Álvarez tendría 19 años en 1959. Con lo cual habría nacido en torno a 1939. El Fiscal Muerte nació en 1936, se llevarían sólo tres años. En el documento se le ve en alguna foto estando preso en Carabanchel. Quizá algún buen fisonomista pueda ver la semejanza entre los dos Menas. En las reseñas biográficas del Fiscal Muerte no encuentro la fecha exacta de su nacimiento, a no ser que haya nacido en uno de los tres últimos días del año, ya ha cumplido 85 años. El otro Mena andará por los 83. Lo noticia de su nombramiento de arriba es del 2006. Debería estar ya jubilado ¿no? Si es así, normalmente se anuncia en el B.O.E. No he encontrado el anuncio. ¿Se puede seguir ejerciendo en la judicatura con 83 años?

En cualquier caso, el Mena antifranquista procesado en 1959 con 19 años tiene bastantes puntos para estar emparentado con el Fiscal Muerte, también luchador antifranquista. Lucha antifranquista un poco rara la del Fiscal Muerte, por otra parte. Era fiscal en Canarias, por procesar a unos empresarios sin escrúpulos que causaron un accidente laboral a 14 trabajadores le trasladaron forzosamente a Barcelona (eso cuenta la Wikipedia). Allí ingresa en el PSUC (la rama catalana del PCE). En 1972 le pillan y le destierran a un destino tan terrible como Lérida. ¿no le podían haber desterrado a Badajoz para alejarle de los comunistas catalanes? Y por otro lado, tampoco debería ser tan represivo el Franquismo, que ni le metió en la cárcel, ni le inhabilitó como fiscal.






José María Mena Álvarez - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Se sabe que el Franquismo fabricó cierta izquierda, anticomunista, para frenar a Moscú. Isidoro se casó con la hija del médico del Almirante, que era el jefe de los servicios de inteligencia del régimen. Por supuesto, recibiendo órdenes del Amo (el polígono que tiene más de cuatro lados y menos de seis). Aún así, el Almirante salió respondón y acabó saltando por los aires, aunque no pertenecía al Ejército del Aire (a cien metros de la embajada del Amo).

Fernando Mena Álvarez fue arrestado por pertencer a la Agrupación Socialista Universitaria, que dirigía* Luis Solana Madariaga*. Parece ser que la A.S.U fue un germen del PSOE. El hermano de Luis Solana llegó a ser Secretario General de la Alianza a las órdenes del Polígono que atentó contra España hace 17 años. El propio Luis Solana es sospechoso de estar involucrado en uno de los acontecimientos más turbios que han ocurrido en nuestra democracia. Hay quien dijo que aquello fue un pacto de Estado firmado con la sangre inocente de unas vírgenes. Para el rapto se escogió un municipio cuyo nombre tiene el mismo origen etimológico que el de uno de los mejores clientes de Mena: Monzer Al Kassar.









Luis Solana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org







javvi dijo:


> *CASO 539 ANTONIO HERRERO LIMA. MISIÓN EN MARBELLA.*
> 
> Por supuesto, está mal escrito en la maldita relación de los 800. Antonio Herrero Lima no es Antonio Herrero de Miñón. La confusión puede venir de que Miguel, que no Antonio, Herrero de Miñón (uno de los siete padres de la niña: la del 78) era contertulio en el programa de Antonio Herrero de la *COPE.* Tampoco hay que confundirle con Luis Herrero, otro contertulio que siguió en la COPE, y después en ES RADIO. Antonio Herrero y Luis Herrero no tenían ningún parentesco.
> También está mal el año; es el 98, no el 96.
> ...














​​


----------



## javvi (28 Dic 2021)

Por cierto, en la entrada de José Mª Mena Álvarez de la Wikipedia, aunque sus vinculaciones con el Expediente han sido censuradas en varias ocasiones, alguien ha tenido la habilidad de colar un enlace externo que lleva al canal de los Royuela.






José María Mena Álvarez - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Liberal templado (28 Dic 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> En cuanto a la autenticidad de las notas y del ER, no se que pensar, hay cosas como esta de las notas recientes, que son difíciles de asumir. Por otra parte, también es muy significativo que ninguna de las cientos de denuncias presentadas por los Royuela haya sido investigada. Las notas y documentos en los que se basan esas denuncias son más que suficiente para que policias, jueces y fiscales investigen pero siempre se ha paralizado todo y nadie ha hecho absolutamente nada. Eso da credibilidad al expediente.



Muchos estamos en esta situación. Ni sí, ni no sinó todo lo contrario.


YonnyMestampo dijo:


> El expediente Royuela no son solo los vídeos. Hay que visitar la web de vez en cuando, descargar los archivos y analizarlos bien.
> Yo no me creo esto, ni Presencia, ni Marzal ni decenas de miles de suscriptores, todo lo que sale solo porque lo diga Santiago o Alberto Royuela.
> Si no porque cada cosa que dicen en ese canal va respaldada con documentos que aparecen en pantalla.



Bueno, sí que cada afirmación va acompañada de documentos, pero la clave es la verosimilitud de esos documentos (véase propiedades inmobiliarias de Margarita Robles y cía)
Otra nota que vemos a menudo son cuentas corrientes y saldos. ¿Cómo saber si son reales? Después de lo del registro de la propiedad necesito más pruebas. 
Por otro lado no entiendo como no les denuncia nadie, concejal aparte. Eso le da un halo de veracidad al ER.


----------



## Debunker (28 Dic 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En cuanto a las notas, habría que ver la opinión de un experto, pero tened en cuenta que el deterioro de la escritura es un reflejo del deterioro de las funciones cerebrales, por vejez o por cualquier otra demencia. Si Mena está bien de la cabeza ( y parece que está como un chaval), ya sea por buena genética o por sus dosis de andenocromo, puede mantener la escritura sin apenas cambios a pesar del tiempo transcurrido.




Efectivamente , yo tengo la edad de Mena, incluso había pensado escanear algún escrito mío antiguo y uno actual para que pudierais comparar, cierto que me da pereza escribir y cuando lo hago forzada mi letra se abre , es decir la letra es más lineal , los rasgos son menos pronunciados, pero si tengo que escribir porque no me queda otra , por ejemplo suelo hacer algún tipo de poesía para felicitar a mis nietos en sus cumples en una tarjeta, otras cosas ya no escribo , mi letra es exactamente igual a cuando tenía 20 años, inconfundible , mi físico está deteriorado, pero mi cerebro bien gracias a Dios, lo que he observado de la letra de los mayores son rasgos temblorosos en el trazado, letra más abierta y linealmente tirando hacia abajo, pero la letra es inconfundible a pesar de esas variaciones fruto de no controlar nuestro pulso que a veces o muchas veces tiembla y eso depende mucho del control que ejerce el cerebro.

A mí me gustaría que hicierais un análisis lógico del ER, dejando atrás nuestras neuras y simpatías ideológicas, moralmente somos responsable, por el hecho de conocer el ER , de no aplicar justicia a tanto crimen y delito, en tiempos de de paz , no hay mayor trama criminal ni en el mundo , ni en la historia, con excepción, claro está de tiempos de guerra o estar bajo la bota de una dictadura atroz.

Yo me sentiría una mierda si a D. Alberto lo borraran del mapa o a Santi que, encabronado está de lo lindo como no puede ser de otra forma y sin pelos en la lengua pone a parir al fiscal Bañeres y lo reta en público , publica su supuesto pago por prevaricar, corrupción y encubrimiento de asesinato y lo increíble todo el equipo del gran poder de Mena, callados como putas.

He llegado a la conclusión que, el ER verdad o mentira, Santi se lo cree , para Santi es verdad y está demostrando unos huevos que ninguno de nosotros tenemos ni los seguidores de su canal, he llegado a la conclusión que todos los que ponemos en duda el ER comenzando por gente como César Vidal, lo hacemos porque el tema es demasiado gordo y no queremos riesgos, agua pasada déjala correr, muy del estilo de la sociedad podrida en la que vivimos y lo peor el "agua de Mena sigue pasando"


----------



## YonnyMestampo (28 Dic 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Muchos estamos en esta situación. Ni sí, ni no sinó todo lo contrario.
> 
> Bueno, sí que cada afirmación va acompañada de documentos, pero la clave es la verosimilitud de esos documentos (véase propiedades inmobiliarias de Margarita Robles y cía)
> Otra nota que vemos a menudo son cuentas corrientes y saldos. ¿Cómo saber si son reales? Después de lo del registro de la propiedad necesito más pruebas.
> Por otro lado no entiendo como no les denuncia nadie, concejal aparte. Eso le da un halo de veracidad al ER.



Y quedó explicado con creces por el mismo periodista a quien se la colaron y borraron su correo, en varios vídeos de hace unas semanas.

Arbitrum es un bufete de abogados.






Abogados en Barcelona, Caldes de Montbui e Ibiza | Arbitrium


Arbitrium Advocats, diferentes despachos de abogados ubicados en Barcelona, Caldes de Montbui e Ibiza.




www.arbitrium.es




Sigue existiendo.
Tenemos vídeos de acceso público en Youtube desde hace 2 años donde se habla del bufete de abogados Arbitrium, acusando directamente, sin la típica coletilla "SUPUESTAMENTE" ni "PRESUNTAMENTE" de encargar asesinatos a Mena.

¿Qué hace Arbitrium que no se querella ni denuncia por injurias a Royuela?

Que esa empresa teme ir a juicio y enfrentarse a las notas, se forme un escándalo mediático de la hostia bendita. Y por supuesto eso no le conviene a Mena. Quien seguramente le habrá dicho a Arbitrium que se mantenga en silencio para evitar el follón.


----------



## Bimmer (28 Dic 2021)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> No puede sacarse una regla de oro a este respecto.
> 
> Conozco a varias personas, de entre 71 y 82 años (del mismo círculo en este caso), que conservan el mismo tipo de caligrafía que cuando eran jóvenes. Solo ha cambiado la intensidad de presión con la que escriben con el bolígrafo.




La presión es un factor a tener en cuenta, yo lo de la letra lo dije en base a varias páginas web de calígrafos que explican el deterioro de la escritura con el paso de los años.





YonnyMestampo dijo:


> Si no porque cada cosa que dicen en ese canal va respaldada con documentos que aparecen en pantalla.




De poco sirven esos documentos si no se pueden acreditar verdaderos, de más de 700 vídeos no hay ni uno solo que salgan los Royuela con expertos en caligrafía comprobando las notas y comparándolas con escrituras accesibles de Mena en su etapa como fiscal.






Íñigo Montoya dijo:


> Le recomiendo a Mena que se abra un canal de Telegram con un nick anónimo para comunicarse con los colegas, porque le pillan hasta la lista de la compra, y él erre que erre escribiendo notitas.
> 
> Con uno de los 100 millones que le dieron por influir en la opinión pública de EEUU en las elecciones, se podría montar su propia app de mensajería cifrada. Con unos 10 millones podría desarrollar un sistema de comunicación cuántica no interceptable, pero es muy ratilla y tradicional el tío.






Lo de las notas tendría sentido si no existiera internet, pero existiendo como es el caso, ¿Qué más les da comunicarse por correo electrónico? 


Si son logias a nivel internacional que se comunican entre sí, y el medio de comunicación pertenece a corporaciones como Microsoft, que colaboran con corporaciones como Alphabet (Google), la cuál permite la publicación de cientos de páginas web de contenido sádico y criminal conocido como "gore", páginas a las que puede acceder cualquiera con conexión a internet sin necesidad de la deep web, páginas cuyo contenido son torturas y asesinatos despiadados como descuartizaciones etc, miles de asesinatos en los que podría estar publicado perfectamente el crimen del "Caso Alcaser", y también los cientos de crímenes de Mena y compañía. ¿Por qué no podría ser posible?



¿Por qué van a andar con notas escritas cuando desde 1961 existe el correo electrónico?




Mucho ojo a lo de las páginas "gore", crímenes muy siniestros hay como prueba audiovisual, a partir de ahí a investigar, mejor prueba que esa no hay, otra cosa es quien puede soportar ver miles de pruebas hasta dar con una en la que la conversación sea española y salga un nombre mencionado en el caso Mena.




Me inclino más porque las notas son escritas por los Royuela y/o alguien pactado por ellos y que lo que se cuenta en ellas es un 1 % de gravedad a lo que de verdad han cometido Mena y compañía, y que las pruebas verdaderas que comprometen a Mena y el resto son audiovisuales.






YonnyMestampo dijo:


> ¿Qué hace Arbitrium que no se querella ni denuncia por injurias a Royuela?
> 
> Que esa empresa teme ir a juicio y enfrentarse a las notas, se forme un escándalo mediático de la hostia bendita. Y por supuesto eso no le conviene a Mena. Quien seguramente le habrá dicho a Arbitrium que se mantenga en silencio para evitar el follón.





No a las notas, a las pruebas audiovisuales que no conocemos.


----------



## Bimmer (28 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> La presión es un factor a tener en cuenta, yo lo de la letra lo dije en base a varias páginas web de calígrafos que explican el deterioro de la escritura con el paso de los años.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aprovechando ese comentario, he de decir que el Caso Mena puede estar muy relacionado con el Caso Alcaser, y que Juan Ignacio Blanco tenía mucha razón al decir que la cinta "snuff" era real, (puede estar publicado en decenas de páginas "gore" que hay en la actualidad, otra cosa es quién es el que lo comprueba sin trastornarse mentalmente entre tanta mierda).


----------



## Monsieur George (28 Dic 2021)

Asesinan a la mujer de García Peña, uno de sus colaboradores.


----------



## Uritorco (28 Dic 2021)

Menuda sucesión de noticias. El ER está al rojo. Este lo han subido hace un rato. Dura tres cuartos de hora.


----------



## YonnyMestampo (28 Dic 2021)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Asesinan a la mujer de García Peña, uno de sus colaboradores.



Imagino que la vida de ese policía corre peligro desde el mismo momento que ha salido el vídeo.

Estaría bien saber algún detalle sobre la mujer asesinada para poder buscar algún obituario, esquela o lo que sea.


----------



## Liberal templado (29 Dic 2021)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> No puede sacarse una regla de oro a este respecto.
> 
> Conozco a varias personas, de entre 71 y 82 años (del mismo círculo en este caso), que conservan el mismo tipo de caligrafía que cuando eran jóvenes. Solo ha cambiado la intensidad de presión con la que escriben con el bolígrafo.



Otro caso además del de mi padre que ya expliqué. Mi suegra con 79 años también tiene letra distinta de hace 15 ó 20 años menos. No es un método científico pero da para reflexionar.



javvi dijo:


> Allí ingresa en el PSUC (la rama catalana del PCE). En 1972 le pillan y le destierran a un destino tan terrible como Lérida. ¿no le podían haber desterrado a Badajoz para alejarle de los comunistas catalanes? Y por otro lado, tampoco debería ser tan represivo el Franquismo, que ni le metió en la cárcel, ni le inhabilitó como fiscal.



Ja, ja, ja. Exacto; no debía ser tan represivo cuando los desterraban a Lérida. Bien visto.



Debunker dijo:


> A mí me gustaría que hicierais un análisis lógico del ER, dejando atrás nuestras neuras y simpatías ideológicas, moralmente somos responsable, por el hecho de conocer el ER , de no aplicar justicia a tanto crimen y delito, en tiempos de de paz



Yo creo @Debunker que la mayoría lo intentamos, trolls y creyentes irredentos aparte. 



Debunker dijo:


> He llegado a la conclusión que, el ER verdad o mentira, Santi se lo cree , para Santi es verdad y está demostrando unos huevos que ninguno de nosotros tenemos ni los seguidores de su canal, he llegado a la conclusión que todos los que ponemos en duda el ER comenzando por gente como César Vidal, lo hacemos porque el tema es demasiado gordo y no queremos riesgos, agua pasada déjala correr, muy del estilo de la sociedad podrida en la que vivimos y lo peor el "agua de Mena sigue pasando"



De acuerdo en para Santi es verdad y para su padre sin ninguna duda. Pero mis dudas con el ER no es por lo que expones sino por los detallitos que no me cuadran. No puedo darles mi total confianza mientras siga viendo cosas raras.



YonnyMestampo dijo:


> Y quedó explicado con creces por el mismo periodista a quien se la colaron y borraron su correo, en varios vídeos de hace unas semanas.
> 
> Arbitrum es un bufete de abogados.



Pues no lo veo yo así. Pocos días antes de que descubrieran que les habían metido un gol con las direcciones, le escribí a Santi con mis dudas, comentándole y comentándolo simultáneamente en este foro, que habían demasiados errores para no desconfiar. Su respuesta, que publiqué en este foro, fue que ellos conocía a la consultora, "tranquilo", ... Traducido: "yo sé más que tu". Pero eso hace que me plantee cómo pueden aceptar información sin verificar nada, pero nada es nada. Mi investigación supermegaprofesional fue poner una dirección en Google Maps, vi que no existía. Busqué la consultora y tampoco. No sé, ¿3 minutos? Ahí empecé a dudar en serio.
Ergo, si no se miraron esta chorrada, ¿cómo vamos a aceptar lo de las cuentas bancarias sin más pruebas? Santiago dice que esto le viene de fuentes más fiables. Puede ser pero quiero ver algo más. No sé qué, la verdad. 

Respecto al periodista, qué lástima no tener ninguna copia de seguridad y tampoco haber reenviado ninguno de los mails a Santiago del tipo "Mira Santi lo que me están enviando de las propiedades en México y en USA". Es que nunca tenemos suerte. 

Por cierto y ya que estamos, en el vídeo de "*DENUNCIADO EL FISCAL JEFE FRANCISCO BAÑERES ..." *en el minuto 12'00" aparecen cuentas con depósitos. Una duda: ¿alguien sabe qué significa Flopper en el ámbito de la operativa bancaria? No he sido capaz de encontrarlo en internet.

Lo de Arbitrium, estoy contigo, un verdadero misterio. La web, como ya se comentó por aquí, no parece un bufete ni de lejos. Y no van a tribunales, llegan a acuerdos. Y no se querellan contra Royuela. Sorprendente.


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Dic 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Aquí, para no liarnos demasiado, tendríamos que distinguir:
> 
> 1º Fecha de las notas, o documentos, en la medida que sean datables.​2º Fecha de las denuncias, que pueden incluir como documentos 1º​3º Fecha de los vídeos del canal de los Royuela, y de los documentos escaneados en javierroyuelasamit.com, desde que empieza a funcionar en julio de 2019 y que puede incluir 1º y 2º.​​Según esto, tenemos el vídeo del pasado 3 de diciembre de 2021: *SANTI ROYUELA. ANÉCDOTAS EN PRISIÓN_ CAE UNA RED DE FUNCIONARIOS CORRUPTOS (6) OPERACIÓN SCORPIO. *En ese vídeo hay unos documentos fechados en septiembre de 2010. Exactamente del 5 de septiembre de 2010, a las 15:32:29.
> 
> ...



La carta es brutal. Con chulería torera


----------



## javvi (29 Dic 2021)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> Imagino que la vida de ese policía corre peligro desde el mismo momento que ha salido el vídeo.
> 
> Estaría bien saber algún detalle sobre la mujer asesinada para poder buscar algún obituario, esquela o lo que sea.



No me suena que se mencione a la mujer de Peña. Al contrario de otros miembros de la banda, suele ser él el titular de las cuentas bancarias y no su esposa. Hablo de memoria.


----------



## javvi (29 Dic 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe qué significa Flopper en el ámbito de la operativa bancaria? No he sido capaz de encontrarlo en internet.



Yo tampoco. Ni Flopper, ni Flipper, como a veces se dice. Como no sea una palabra clave de uso doméstico para la banda no le veo sentido.


----------



## YonnyMestampo (29 Dic 2021)

javvi dijo:


> No me suena que se mencione a la mujer de Peña. Al contrario de otros miembros de la banda, suele ser él el titular de las cuentas bancarias y no su esposa. Hablo de memoria.



Fecha aproximada de la muerte y lugar supongo que tampoco lo sabemos.

Por cierto el nombre completo de Peña es Juan Manuel García Peña.

Aquí algunas de sus notas.



Investigaciones policiales contra Santiago Royuela Samit – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


----------



## YonnyMestampo (29 Dic 2021)

__





Corrupción en la administración de justicia - Indymedia Barcelona


Article 65296 publicat a IMC BCN de forma directa, autogestionada i segura. Articulo 65296 publicado en IMC BCN de forma directa, autogestionada y segura.



barcelona.indymedia.org





Probablemente ya esté en el hilo, pero es la primera vez que lo veo, buscando información sobre Peña, que imagino es el siguiente en la mira de Mena.

Pego texto.



> La Delegación Especial de Hacienda en Madrid (Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria) presentó, el pasado 24 de Diciembre de 2003, una denuncia, cuyo original adjuntamos por partes, ante la Fiscalía Anticorrupción ( Fiscalía Especial para la Represión de los Delitos Económicos relacionados con la Corrupción ) contra Don *Carlos Jiménez Villarejo*, Exfiscal Jefe de la citada fiscalía; *Don José María Mena Álvarez*, Fiscal Jefe de la Fiscalía del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña; *Don Gerardo Thomas Andreu*, Magistrado Presidente de la Sección Novena de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona; *Don Pedro Castro Merlos*, Inspector de los Tributos, con destino en la Delegación de la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria de Barcelona; *Doña Montserrat Trapé Viladomat*, Inspectora de los Tributos, con igual destino que el anterior; *Don Rafael García Ruiz*, sargento de la Guardia Civil destinado en la unidad de Policía Judicial adscrita a la Fiscalía del TSJ de Cataluña; y *Don Juan Manuel García Peña*, policía nacional, con igual destino que el anterior. Denuncia de la Delegación Especial de Hacienda en Madrid ( ver en: http://www.lesclat.com/maleantes/corrupcion.htm ) En base a esta denuncia efectuada, la Fiscalía Anticorrupción ha denunciado los presuntos delitos ante la Sala 2ª del Tribuanal Supremo de Justicia, en fecha de 31 de Diciembre de 2003 La redacción posee más material al respecto que se publicará en esta misma web en breve. Toda una mafia judicial dedicada a la extorsión de empresas con delitos fiscales a cambio de quedar absueltas o de que las inspecciones fiscales se paralizaran y no siguieran su curso. Por los datos que se saben, han robado más de 20.600.000.000 de las antiguas pesetas a todos los españoles. Al parecer, las empresas con fraudes fiscales eran obligadas a abrir cuentas en bancos suizos, para que luego transfirieran las cantidades millonarias a las cuentas que la sociedad "TUCACAS 2000 SL" tenía abiertas en las sucursales de dichos bancos en Londres. Todas las transferencias tuvieron un mismo beneficiario: la sociedad "TUCACAS 2000 SL", representada en las entidades Suizas ubicadas en Londres por *Aurora Joquera Hernández*, esposa de *Carlos Jiménez Villarejo*, ExFiscal Jefe Anticorrupción; *Maria Julia Maiques Azcarraga*, esposa de *Jose Mª Mena Álvarez*, Fiscal Jefe del TSJ de Cataluña; *Luisa Frias Diego*, esposa de *Eduardo Navarro Blasco*, titular del Juzagado de Instrucción Nº32 de Barcelona; *Gloria Hijos Bernaldez*, esposa de *José Francisco Orti Ponte*, Magistrado Ponente de la Sección Octava de la Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona; y los señores *Juan Manuel García Peña* y *Rafael García Ruiz*, ambos pertenecientes a los Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado, con destino en la citada fiscalía, a las órdenes de directas de *José Mª Mena Álvarez*. Denuncia de la Fiscalía Anticorrupción (ver en:




Por poco no aparece ahí el nombre de las esposas de Peña y Ruíz.


----------



## Duda Metódica (29 Dic 2021)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> Y quedó explicado con creces por el mismo periodista a quien se la colaron y borraron su correo, en varios vídeos de hace unas semanas.
> 
> Arbitrum es un bufete de abogados.
> 
> ...



Pues precisamente Arbitrium es uno de los puntos débiles o incongruencias del expediente. No está claro si el bufete de la página web que muestra Santi en uno de sus videos es el mismo que supuestamente encargaba los asesinatos. Según lo que se dice en arbitrium.es, el bufete aún no se había creado por ejemplo en las fechas en que murieron el padre de la presidenta del TSJ y sus socios. Es más, la que luego sería fundadora del bufete era entonces estudiante de derecho. Era otro Arbitrium el de los asesinatos?, es el Arbitrium de la web el heredero de un Arbitrium criminal?, es falso lo que aparece en la web de Arbitrium sobre su fundadora y las fechas de constitución del bufete?


----------



## Debunker (29 Dic 2021)

Bimmer dijo:


> Aprovechando ese comentario, he de decir que el Caso Mena puede estar muy relacionado con el Caso Alcaser, y que Juan Ignacio Blanco tenía mucha razón al decir que la cinta "snuff" era real, (puede estar publicado en decenas de páginas "gore" que hay en la actualidad, otra cosa es quién es el que lo comprueba sin trastornarse mentalmente entre tanta mierda).




El tema de los menores con sus crímenes horrendos , es harina de otro costal , para qué, el escándalo en el corazón de la afamada BBC que utilizaban niños-as bajo custodia del estado y abusaban de ellos en akelarres sangrientos en edificios públicos y donde había jueces del alto tribunal, pero el colmo de los colmos fue esto:

" Durante 16 años, entre 1997 y 2013, clanes mafiosos de origen paquistaní abusaron de casi dos mil niñas, algunas de solo once años, y también de algunos niños. Tras atraerlas con regalos y halagos, las drogaban y alcoholizaban, traficaban con ellas, las violaban y las forzaban a prostituirse. Algunas de las púberes llegaban a creer que sus abusadores eran «sus novios». A otras les decían que debían pagar los obsequios con sexo. "









Rotherham, el horror pedófilo que tapó la corrección política


Nuevas condenas recuerdan el drama de la ciudad inglesa, donde las autoridades no actuaron contra violadores paquistaníes para no parecer racistas



www.abc.es





¿sabes por que se consintió después de cientos de denuncias? Para que no fuera tachada la policía británica de racista. Eso es lo que valen nuestros niños, son mercancía para hacer dinero en internet con la pedofilia.

No mezclemos churras con merinas que nos despistamos.

Por cierto si ese tema te preocupa, a mí sí y mucho, olvídate del pasado y céntrante en el presente , los muertos ya no volverán, cuida de los vivos, lo de Baleares es un horror que está ocurriendo ahora, hay que exigir que termine, 

"
*"El horror que el gobierno de Baleares quiere tapar: "Se prostituyen por unos zapatos
Estupor por el rechazo del Consell de Mallorca a investigar el papel de los servicios sociales en la explotación sexual de menores tuteladas. Varias niñas se siguen vendiendo en la calle*









El horror que el gobierno de Baleares quiere tapar: "Se prostituyen por unos zapatos"


Estupor por el rechazo del Consell de Mallorca a investigar el papel de los servicios sociales en la explotación sexual de menores tuteladas. Varias niñas se siguen vendiendo en la calle




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Debunker (29 Dic 2021)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Pues no lo veo yo así. Pocos días antes de que descubrieran que les habían metido un gol con las direcciones, le escribí a Santi con mis dudas, comentándole y comentándolo simultáneamente en este foro, que habían demasiados errores para no desconfiar. Su respuesta, que publiqué en este foro, fue que ellos conocía a la consultora, "tranquilo", ... Traducido: "yo sé más que tu". Pero eso hace que me plantee cómo pueden aceptar información sin verificar nada, pero nada es nada. Mi investigación supermegaprofesional fue poner una dirección en Google Maps, vi que no existía. Busqué la consultora y tampoco. No sé, ¿3 minutos? Ahí empecé a dudar en serio.
> Ergo, si no se miraron esta chorrada, ¿cómo vamos a aceptar lo de las cuentas bancarias sin más pruebas? Santiago dice que esto le viene de fuentes más fiables. Puede ser pero quiero ver algo más. No sé qué, la verdad.




En honor a la verdad este fue tu post sobre lo que te contestó Santi
a tu consulta o denuncia de las falsas propiedades: 

"Tengo la autorización de Santiago para reproducir sus contestaciones por e-mail.

Respecto al caso Antonio Herrero me dice lo siguiente:

<<Lo de Herrero es cierto. Quien dice químico, habla también del técnico que meterá el veneno, en forma de gas líquido, rellenando, como se hace al rellenar botellas de oxígeno. esa fuente es bien certera, te lo aseguro, *distinto ha sido lo de las finscas*, que lo hubiésemos y *lo hemos detectado*, y encima tenemos las pruebas,
Santi Royuela Samit>>


Un comentario general:

<<no dudéis de las notas, *hemos interceptado la contaminación falsa*. Las notas entre ellas son comunicaciones precisas, siempre hay matices que no se detallan. Saludos,
Santi Royuela Samit>> 

Es decir se habían dado cuenta de las falsas propiedades , una información totalmente ajena a la garganta profunda de los Royuelas que habían enviado a Bernard engañándolo y desde luego rectificaron ampliamente en al menos dos vídeos , de lo que no tiene dudas Santi son de las notas que le llegan de su o sus topos. 

Está claro y diáfano que la estrategia ahora mismo es enfrentar al clan Mena, no se si lo conseguirán porque el mismo Peña aunque tenga la convicción de que han asesinado a su mujer como abra la boca se denuncia a si mismo y de crímenes que no son moco de pavo. 

De forma velada dice incluso (para que Mena lo lea) que a saber si Miami o Florida están disfrutando de los vídeos, se lo ponen dificil a Mena, las notas llegan con bastante retraso, al fiscal Bañeres le ingresan la pasta en Abril de 2021 , o sea que llegaron a un acuerdo antes de Abril y por tanto también la reunión en la finca de Sarasola es anterior a Abril 2021, las notas llegan 8 meses después a las manos de los Royuelas, eso sí a tiempo de evitar el supuesto asesinato de A. Royuela que en una nota del último vídeo en una sola frase corta que pasa desapercibida , habla de eliminar también a Santi. 

Bueno el ER está al rojo vivo , todos los días chorpressa. En efecto ni el mejor guión de hollywood


----------



## Bimmer (29 Dic 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> El tema de los menores con sus crímenes horrendos , es harina de otro costal , para qué, el escándalo en el corazón de la afamada BBC que utilizaban niños-as bajo custodia del estado y abusaban de ellos en akelarres sangrientos en edificios públicos y donde había jueces del alto tribunal, pero el colmo de los colmos fue esto:
> 
> " Durante 16 años, entre 1997 y 2013, clanes mafiosos de origen paquistaní abusaron de casi dos mil niñas, algunas de solo once años, y también de algunos niños. Tras atraerlas con regalos y halagos, las drogaban y alcoholizaban, traficaban con ellas, las violaban y las forzaban a prostituirse. Algunas de las púberes llegaban a creer que sus abusadores eran «sus novios». A otras les decían que debían pagar los obsequios con sexo. "
> 
> ...





El caso Mena se fundamenta en unas notas escritas, valen como pruebas si se comparan con documentos oficiales escritos por Mena, de lo contrario no sirven para nada.


En cambio hay ciento de videos en internet de asesinatos sádicos y de todo tipo, lo que yo digo es que esos vídeos, si se comprueban uno a uno, puede haber alguno en el que se mencione algún nombre de los acusados por los Royuela, y eso si que vale como prueba pues se ve en ellos torturas y/o asesinatos acompañados de nombres de los acusados, ya sean nombres de fiscales, policías, etc.


Repito que las corporaciones Microsoft y Google permiten ese tipo de contenido, y no lo denuncian a las autoridades ni estas lo persiguen, pues las páginas web con ese contenido son decenas y permanecen abiertas sin ser borradas, en ellas se ven torturas y asesinatos.


¿Por qué pasa esto? 


Una respuesta coherente es que las grandes corporaciones tecnológicas son las que gobiernan el mundo, al tener en poder la mayoría de datos de todo el mundo, chantajean a gobiernos y resto de empresas, coacciones, etc.


Muchos deberían de dejar de montarse películas mentales con el club Roma, Bildelberg, y demás organizaciones secretas que las conoce hasta mi vecina la del pueblo de 80 años, y centrarse en esta gente :










Equipo Administrativo - ANALISIS GOOGLE







sites.google.com














Satya Nadella - CEO de Microsoft


Microsoft presenta su nuevo CEO: Satya Nadella, Biografía, Fotos y Videos



news.microsoft.com


----------



## Peritta (29 Dic 2021)

Yo no sé si el expediente Royuela será real o no, ya sabéis que al principio yo pedía que nos enseñaran una foto de lo capturado en la clínica del doctor Morín, a ver cuánto ocupan 30.000, 32.000 o 37.000 documentos, que ni la propia fuente se aclaraba a la hora de dar los números.
¿No ha contado don Santi los documentos y éso que presume de físico-cuántico?. ¿Reza el principio de incertidumbre de Heisemberg para el expediente Royuela, o hay indeterminación cuántica y el número de documentos no es un número entero sino imaginario puro y hasta que no colapse la función de onda no vamos a saber cuál es?.

¿Nadie los ha contado, nadie ha hecho un inventario?: tantas notas de Mena a Ruiz, tantas notas de Ruiz a Mena, tantas notas de Mena al juez éste -o a la jueza aquélla, que no quiero que me acusen de michomachismo de ése-, tantas notas al fiscal tal o al procurador Pascual, etc. 
Vamos, lo que viene a ser un inventario. 
Un índice como en los libros, pero como en Espain se lee mu poco, no sé si los jóvenes saben qué es éso, un libro digo.

Luego nos enteramos que no, que no toda la documentación ha salido de la clínica del doctor Morín sino que otra documentación, la que versa sobre el espionaje bancario -o seguimiento, que la mayoría de los datos de propiedades y tal son más o menos públicos- por ejemplo y que no es documentación de Mena, no se ha capturado allí sino que ha sido generada por ellos, pero que habían capturado notas y lo más sorprendente es que se le seguían capturando notas, incluso posteriores a la creación del canal donde las difundían.

¿Vienen estas notas del segundo zulo ése del que hablaban al principio y no lo dicen por no poner en peligro a los topillos?.


Lo que sí tiene el expediente Royuela es verosimilitud. Y si uno lo encaja en la distopía que estamos viviendo no desentona nada, se confunde con el paisaje y con el ambiente de lo común y pasa desapercibido (normalización que decía el bueno de don Yuri Bedmenov), cosa que hace que don @Bimmer se nos acabe subiendo por las paredes llamando la atención sobre uno al que le pegaron en el metro y los agresores salieron de rositas, si es que llegaron a entrar.

Total que voy a esperar y desear que el expediente Royuela sea real y no fantasía, ya que aquella siempre acaba superando a ésta.


Ea. Baraka pà tós, que seguro que nos va a hacer falta.
____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (29 Dic 2021)

Recién subido. Sigue el caso del policía Peña...


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Recién subido. Sigue el caso del policía Peña...



Mena le da las condolencias...


----------



## Uritorco (30 Dic 2021)

La peculiar "interpretación" que el periodista galáctico Rafapal, aficionado a ver series de narcos en Netflix, efectúa del ER: deep state, "patriotas" buenos, teletransportaciones y la Antártida, donde por lo visto se acabará refugiando Mena y su banda. El vídeo es de ayer mismo.


----------



## javvi (30 Dic 2021)

*JOSEP ARIMANY MANSO CUELA POR LA VENTANA DE OVERTON EL PLAN DE ELIMINACIÓN DE PENSIONISTAS IMPRODUCTIVOS VÍA EUTANASIA.*

*Arimany: "A la ley de la eutanasia se acogerán muy pocas personas"*
_
El presidente de la Comisión Nacional de Medicina Legal y de la Comisión de Eutanasia de los Colegios de Médicos de Cataluña cree que los paliativos resuelven mucho_.

_A la Ley 3/2021, de 24 de marzo, de Regulación de la eutanasia, “se acogerán muy pocas personas y serán casos como los protagonizados por Ramon Sampedro, María José Carrasco y otros, porque los cuidados paliativos, en las comunidades autónomas donde funcionan bien, ya ofrecen confort a los pacientes, especialmente a los oncológicos”, en opinión de Josep Arimany, presidente de la Comisión Nacional de Medicina Legal y Forense y de la Comisión consultiva sobre esta cuestión del Consejo de Colegios de Médicos de Cataluña (CCMC) y director del Área de Praxis del Colegio de Médicos de Barcelona.









Arimany: "A la ley de la eutanasia se acogerán muy pocas personas"


Profesión carmenfernandez Sáb, 17/04/2021 - 09:03 Entrevista con Josep Arimany, presidente de la Comisión Nacional de Medicina Legal y Fo...




ceessblog.blogspot.com




_


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Dic 2021)




----------



## javvi (30 Dic 2021)

*Acuerdo para restaurar con seis millones las minas de Mequinenza

*_El Gobierno de Aragón y el Ministerio para la Transición Ecológica y el Reto Demográfico han firmado un convenio que permitirá restaurar desde el punto de vista medioambiental las minas de carbón de Mequinenza (Zaragoza), ya cerradas, con una inversión de seis millones de euros._

_Remodelación del terreno y movimiento de tierras: retirada de estériles de escombrera que ocupen superficies de Dominio Público Hidráulico y relleno de huecos_ 

_Cierres de bocas de mina, pocillos y chimeneas, todo ello orientado a garantizar la seguridad de personas y bienes.

Vigilancia, control ambiental y actuaciones de seguridad minera._









La Moncloa. 27/12/2021. El MITECO y Aragón firman el Convenio para la restauración ambiental de zonas afectadas por minas de carbón cerradas [Prensa/Actualidad/Transición Ecológica y el Reto Demográfico]


lunes, 27 de diciembre de 2021. Con un presupuesto de ejecución de 6 millones de euros, permitirá rehabilitar 38 hectáreas en el término municipal de Mequinenza, creará 12 puestos de trabajo en promedio anual hasta 2023, empleando excedentes mineros y población local, y se habilitará un Centro...




www.lamoncloa.gob.es













Acuerdo para restaurar con seis millones las minas de Mequinenza


El Instituto para la Transición Justa aportará 5,9 millones y el resto procederá de avales de las empresas carboníferas.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## javvi (30 Dic 2021)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> Probablemente ya esté en el hilo, pero es la primera vez que lo veo, buscando información sobre Peña, que imagino es el siguiente en la mira de Mena.



Sí, ya ha salido varias veces. El valor que tiene es que es del 2004, y que se publica en un medio de la extrema izquierda, con lo cual Público no puede decir que es propaganda de la extrema derecha. Aunque no se menciona a Royuela, es exactamente el ER. Yo creo que lo coló Martínez Grasa. En una nota Mena se hace cruces al no entender cómo Martínez Grasa, un periodista de izquierdas, pueda ser amigo y estrecho colaborador del falangista Alberto Royuela.


----------



## javvi (30 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> La peculiar "interpretación" que el periodista galáctico Rafapal, aficionado a ver series de narcos en Netflix, efectúa del ER: deep state, "patriotas" buenos, teletransportaciones y la Antártida, donde por lo visto se acabará refugiando Mena y su banda. El vídeo es de ayer mismo.



El Séptimo de Caballería viene a salvarnos. Derrotarán a la Alianza de Indios Salvajes del apache Mena, el Sioux Arimany y la navajo Robles. Dicho a lo @Peritta:


----------



## javvi (30 Dic 2021)

*CASO 331. SANTIAGO LAVARELLO BORZONE. LA CUOTA ARGENTINA. *

Encargo de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo. Le fallecen con solo 26 años. Aunque nacido en Rosario, Argentina, tenía la nacionalidad española. Sus padres: José María y Susana consiguieron la nacionalidad española en 1981.



https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1982/02/05/pdfs/A02937-02954.pdf



El padre: José María Lavarello, es pintor e ilustrador de libros:





__





Libros de JOSE MARIA LAVARELLO | Casa del Libro


La biografía y todos los libros de JOSE MARIA LAVARELLO en Casa del Libro




www.casadellibro.com











Aquí un autorretrato:



https://prensahistorica.mcu.es/es/catalogo_imagenes/grupo.do?path=2000628755



La madre es Susana Arminda Borzone Tettamandi.





__





Borzone Tettamanti Susana Arminda - Barcelona, Barcelona, España


Información completa sobre Borzone Tettamanti Susana Arminda, personas vinculadas, datos comerciales y la posibilidad de seguir buscando mucho más.



www.abctelefonos.com





Es arquitecta, trabajó en la restauración del cine Goya, en Zaragoza.



https://ifc.dpz.es/recursos/publicaciones/22/15/ebook2109.pdf


----------



## YonnyMestampo (30 Dic 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Pues precisamente Arbitrium es uno de los puntos débiles o incongruencias del expediente. No está claro si el bufete de la página web que muestra Santi en uno de sus videos es el mismo que supuestamente encargaba los asesinatos. Según lo que se dice en arbitrium.es, el bufete aún no se había creado por ejemplo en las fechas en que murieron el padre de la presidenta del TSJ y sus socios. Es más, la que luego sería fundadora del bufete era entonces estudiante de derecho. Era otro Arbitrium el de los asesinatos?, es el Arbitrium de la web el heredero de un Arbitrium criminal?, es falso lo que aparece en la web de Arbitrium sobre su fundadora y las fechas de constitución del bufete?



El tema no es si hay o no un Arbitrium antiguo y otro actual, que seguramente sí. Si no que nadie del Arbitrium actual hace nada para limpiar su nombre.

Esoa mí me parece muy raroo.


----------



## Debunker (30 Dic 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> Lo que sí tiene el expediente Royuela es verosimilitud. Y si uno lo encaja en la distopía que estamos viviendo no desentona nada, se confunde con el paisaje y con el ambiente de lo común y pasa desapercibido (normalización que decía el bueno de don Yuri Bedmenov), cosa que hace que don @Bimmer se nos acabe subiendo por las paredes llamando la atención sobre uno al que le pegaron en el metro y los agresores salieron de rositas, si es que llegaron a entrar.



Comentario que hago por levantar el hilo, ayer ví la peli : "No mires arriba" brutal parodia de la sociedad occidental , real como la vida misma , así percibo yo el mundo actual, me recordó a @Bimmer y su denuncia de la normalización del delito, pero esta sociedad es más que normalización , es aberrante , es auto suicida. 

Aprovecho para decir que Santi me descompone en muchas ocasiones, no creo que Rafapal haga bien al ER, es el magufo nacional, es difícil creer lo que Rafapal publica, Rafapal supera a los magufos más magufos del orbe y no da ni una.


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> La peculiar "interpretación" que el periodista galáctico Rafapal, aficionado a ver series de narcos en Netflix, efectúa del ER: deep state, "patriotas" buenos, teletransportaciones y la Antártida, donde por lo visto se acabará refugiando Mena y su banda. El vídeo es de ayer mismo.




Me he leido los 3 libros de rafapaleto y la verdad es que son buenisimos, el de la plaga de mariconismo, el del fraude de la psicologia y el de los ovnis pero todas las noticias falsas que lleva 1 año publicando como que han detenido a Bush y ejecutado a nosecuantos vip, yo no se si este tio se ha vuelto esquizo o si es un troll con galones.


----------



## javvi (30 Dic 2021)

*CASO 333. ¿SERGIO LÓPEZ SEGURA O SERGIO LÓPEZ SEGÚ, HERMANO DE DE GERARD Y JUGADOR DEL BARSA?*

En la relación de los 800 y en la ficha del registro civil dice Sergio López Segura, pero en las notas Sergio López Segú, que es el nombre de un jugador del Barsa. Su hermano menor, también jugador del Barsa, es todavía más conocido: *Gerard López Segú.





*

Según la versión oficial, con 39 años, se suicidó arrojándose a la vía del tren, según la nota de Ruiz, se llevó a cabo la operación _con total precisión y limpieza._

La fecha de su muerte es del 4 de noviembre de 2006. La fecha de la nota de Ruiz, donde confirma que ha recibido los 2.000 euros para las gestiones, es del 14 de noviembre de 2006.

_Ayer, los Mossos d'Esquadra testificaron como suicidio la causa de la muerte de Sergi López. Hace justo un mes cumplió 39 años. El exjugador se encontraba sumido en un proceso de depresión, por el que se medicaba, después de una crisis familiar. Tenía una hija. Su hermano Gerard viajó anoche urgentemente desde Mónaco, una vez se enteró de la triste noticia, la segunda en un fin de semana de desgracias para la familia azulgrana._​​​​En la noticia de El Periódico sobre el suicidio de Sergio López Segú, se da una explicación de estas raras que recuerdan a la del jugador de waterpolo que presentó Iñaki a la Infanta. Resulta que Sergió era un fan de Epi, la estrella del baloncesto del Barsa:

_Todos sabían que tenía una gran devoción hacia Epi. Con la excusa de alguna lesión, tal vez fingida, se habíaescapadoalguna vez para animar a los gigantes azulgranas. Saltó, conectó la canasta, pero al caer al suelo se le torció el pie y se le rompió la rodilla. Hasta cuatro operaciones tuvo que sufrir. La rodilla se inflamaba y los médicos no encontraban una solución clara._​​Zapatero a tus zapatos. Los del fútbol al fútbol y los del baloncesto al baloncesto. Lo raro es que no se encuentra ninguna noticia sobre esta lesión antes de su necrología. Después fue empalmando más lesiones que truncaron su carrera deportiva y acabó en la vía del tren poniendo fin a sus días. 









Sergi López, hermano mayor de Gerard, fallece a los 39 años


El exjugador sufría depresión y apareció muerto junto a la estación de Granollers




www.elperiodico.com




La otra muerte relacionada con el Barsa en la misma semana es la del padre de *Carles Pujol*. Justo un día antes, el 3 de noviembre de 2006, muere en accidente laboral:







_Josep Puyol, padre del capitán del Barcelona Carles Puyol, falleció el viernes en accidente laboral tras volcar la máquina retroexcavadora que conducía en el municipio de *Sarroca de Bellera (Lleida)*. El defensa dejó la concentración del equipo en La Coruña y no jugará esta noche contra el Deportivo._​​_ A su llegada al aeropuerto de El Prat, esperaban al jugador el presidente del club, *Joan Laporta*, y el ex directivo y amigo personal de Carles Puyol *Alejandro Echevarría*, además de la novia del jugador, Agnes, y el padre de ésta._​​_





Muere el padre de Carles Puyol en un accidente laboral | elmundo.es


Muere el padre de Carles Puyol en un accidente laboral Josep Puyol, padre del capitán del Barcelona Carles Puyol, falleció el viernes en accidente laboral tras volcar la máquina retroexcavadora que conducía en el municipio de Sarroca de Bellera (Lleida). El defensa dejó la concentración del...




www.elmundo.es




_​Por entonces, el presidente del Barsa era el independentista Joan Laporta. Había creado su primer partido independentista _Partit per la independencia_ (1996, 1999) junto a Pilar Rahola y Ángel Colom. El de _*Democracia Catalana* _vendría más tarde: en el 2010, que se integraría en *Solidaritat Catalana per la Independència, *curiosamente la de unos independentistas, de los más rabiosos, como *Alfons López Tena*, que quedarían totalmente marginados por el _Procés_.









Joan Laporta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org







Quizá, algo de razón tenga David Raventós, el interlocutor de Santiago, otro independentista, que denuncia que el Procés es un montaje.



Y es que Joan Laporta ha estado metido en todos los líos gordos:

El tal *Alejandro Echevarría*, nombrado en la noticia de arriba como amigo de Carles Pujol era cuñado de Laporta, e hijo de Juan Echevarria Puig. Tuvo que dimitir del Club cuando se descubrió que pertenecía a la *Fundación Francisco Franco.*

Desde muy joven, Laporta estuvo luchando por la dirección del Barsa. Lideró la plataforma _Elefant Blau, _que promovió una moción de censura contra el presidente *José Luis Nuñez.* Apoyó la candidatura de* Luis Bassat* (narigudo). Después lanzó su propia candidatura, siendo su mano derecha *Sandro Rosel*l, quien más tarde también sería presidente del Barsa. Rossell denunció irregularidades económicas en la gestión de su predecesor Laporta y la misma denuncia le rebotó como un bumberang por irregularidades en el traspaso de Neymar. Estuvo en prisión preventiva en Soto del Real casi tres años. La Audiencia Nacional le absolvió de todos los cargos. Sobre el independentismo ha hecho declaraciones muy extrañas:

_"De sentimiento *mi padre me crío así, es lo que votaría pero me iría inmediatamente si sale el sí, si sale el no sigo viviendo en Cataluña*. Tenemos una televisión que censura a las personas, que no es libre. En un país en el que que sus medios de comunicación no son libres, *no me interesa vivir en este país*. Tampoco me interesa cuando el *50% quiere y el otro no quiere*, yo soy de los que quiero pero no deseo que mi parte esté por encima de la otra parte. No estamos preparados para una independencia. Básicamente, es que quiero que sea independiente pero no está preparada" para serlo._​​También ha declarado que la máquina de propaganda del Procés, TV3, le ignoró completamente y censuró un documental sobre su instancia en prisión.

_El expresidente hizo referencia al veto de la cadena catalana, que le obvió durante los años que estuvo en prisión. "Es increíble lo que está pasando. *Mi caso lo ignoraron los dos años, es como si no hubiera existido*. Quieras o no, he sido presidente del Barça, y dentro de la comunidad catalana el presidente del Barça tiene su peso. *Cualquier medio catalán tendría que haber hecho cierto seguimiento* de qué está pasando con el expresidente del Barcelona en la cárcel. Ahora al salir hicimos *un documental que TV3 censuró, cortó minutos del espacio*, me pareció horrible, en un país que consideramos democrático y con dinero público. Es algo grave. Además, este sábado iba a TV3 a promocionar el libro y nos han censurado una vez más"._​​








Sandro Rosell: "Votaría sí a la independencia pero me iría de Cataluña al día siguiente"


El expresidente del Barcelona repasa en Cadena SER su paso por la cárcel. Me bloquearon todo, no me dejaron ni 1.000€ para que mi mujer pudiera pagar el gas".



as.com





Otro que apoyó a Laporta en el Elefant Blau fue *Johan Cruyff. *Alberto Royuela nos cuenta que Cruyff puso una demanda al Barsa por una cuestión de honor. Núñez le entrega 10 millones de pts a Mena para que le sentencia salga a su favor. Le dio otros 15 millones por otra sentencia. 







__





Cruyff exige a Núñez una rectificación pública para reparar su honor






www.elmundo.es





EPÍLOGO:

El falangista Petón, representante de futbolistas y comentarista de este deporte, cuenta la historia de la lesión jugando al baloncesto.



​​​


----------



## Debunker (30 Dic 2021)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Me he leido los 3 libros de rafapaleto y la verdad es que son buenisimos, el de la plaga de mariconismo, el del fraude de la psicologia y el de los ovnis pero todas las noticias falsas que lleva 1 año publicando como que han detenido a Bush y ejecutado a nosecuantos vip, yo no se si este tio se ha vuelto esquizo o si es un troll con galones.



Yo conocí la web de Rafapal en 2004 ó 2005 , como eran cosas sorprendentes le seguí un par de años hasta que se me hizo imposible sus teorías , nunca se me hubiera ocurrido leer uno de sus libros, quizá con el tiempo se haya hecho más comedido y tenga en ciertos temas razón , tampoco es tan difícil , pero a mí me sobre pasa ese tío y creo que a mucha gente


----------



## Duda Metódica (30 Dic 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *CASO 333. ¿SERGIO LÓPEZ SEGURA O SERGIO LÓPEZ SEGÚ, HERMANO DE DE GERARD Y JUGADOR DEL BARSA?*
> 
> En la relación de los 800 y en la ficha del registro civil dice Sergio López Segura, pero en las notas Sergio López Segú, que es el nombre de un jugador del Barsa. Su hermano menor, también jugador del Barsa, es todavía más conocido: *Gerard López Segú.
> 
> ...



En el caso 333 la víctima, según las notas, es Sergio Lopez Segu, pero se incluye un certificado de defunción a nombre de Sergio Lopez Salinas, fallecido en 1998. El hermano del exfutbolista Gerard falleció en octubre o noviembre de 2006, y hay una nota de Ruiz fechada el 14/11/2006. Quizás en el caso 333 se haya colado, por error de los Royuela, el certificado de defunción de otra persona de un caso distinto o que no tiene relación con el expediente.


----------



## javvi (30 Dic 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> En el caso 333 la víctima, según las notas, es Sergio Lopez Segu, pero se incluye un certificado de defunción a nombre de Sergio Lopez Salinas, fallecido en 1998. El hermano del exfutbolista Gerard falleció en octubre o noviembre de 2006, y hay una nota de Ruiz fechada el 14/11/2006. Quizás en el caso 333 se haya colado, por error de los Royuela, el certificado de defunción de otra persona de un caso distinto o que no tiene relación con el expediente.



Basicamente, lo que he dicho yo ¿no? La duda metódica consiste, no sólo, en no cometer errores, también consiste en añadir algo, ¿algo que se me ha escapado?


----------



## Peritta (30 Dic 2021)

javvi dijo:


> *JOSEP ARIMANY MANSO CUELA POR LA VENTANA DE OVERTON EL PLAN DE ELIMINACIÓN DE PENSIONISTAS IMPRODUCTIVOS VÍA EUTANASIA.*
> 
> *Arimany: "A la ley de la eutanasia se acogerán muy pocas personas"*
> 
> ...



Joder con la puta eutanasia. ¿Tan mal lo estaban haciendo los médicos como para que los abogados y leguleyos vengan a enmendarles la plana?.
¿No se dan cuenta los médicos de que les están insultando?. 



Spoiler



*15-Febrero-2005
LOS MUERTOS DEL SEVERO OCHOA.*

Pues bien, parece que, de momento, se puede demostrar que a cuatro personas, dos de ellas en coma, se le han administrado sedantes como para operar a un hipopótamo y claro, la familia ha ido de entierro más rápido que pronto.

Sobre el papel, en el cine y para casos _mu_ puntuales, puede que esté bien eso de la eutanasia, pero en Estepaís (no muy distinto de los demás países) donde se abandonan a abuelillos en gasolineras o al sol, a la puerta de las casas de hijos más o menos descastados, el que haya hospitales con médicos y enfermeras con un corazón tan grande como para hacer que el abuelo ya no sufra más en éste valle de lágrimas, tiene que alegrarle las pajarillas a más de uno.

Vaya, ¡como para que se corra la voz!.

Pues a más, más: nada hay que impida que tan caritativos doctores y tan tiernas enfermeras puedan aceptar cestas de navidad y otros agasajos de agradecidos deudos y familiares.

Miau.

Pasa igual que con las mascotas, que por viejas -y por un módico precio-, el veterinario de la perrera se la quita a usted de encima…

sin más miramientos.
------------------------------------

Lo dicho, los médicos, como los taxistas, los políticos o los ingenieros de caminos, se tapan unos a otros solo por el hecho de pertenecer al gremio aunque estén viendo disparates cometidos por determinados compañeros día tras día, y la cosa termina explotando cuando a uno de ésos compañeros le da por liarse a cuchilladas en un pasillo.






Yo no se cuanta culpa tendrá la loca de marras, pero parte de la misma la tienen que tener sus propios compañeros de la Fundación Jiménez Díaz, que la veían un día sí y el otro también.

Yo no he pontificado nada. Lo de los cuatro muertos, por cierto, dos de ellos en coma, es una noticia aparecida en un periódico de tirada nacional, pero claro, como algunos solo leen lo que quieren leer, pues no pasan del Marca o del Heidelgger cualquiera que sea el equipo donde juegue, y así nada hay que chirríe en sus melifluos oídos y terminan pensando, como el otro, que España va bien.

Yo no he pontificado nada, que como bien dices no soy experto en nada, la poca biología, arquitectura, ecología, sociología o _ciencia_ política que conozco a penas me llega para evitar que de cuando en vez me vendan la moto o me den el timo de la estampita con estas cosas. Yo simplemente he mostrado otro punto de vista abriendo otra posible fuente de financiación para que algunos se saquen un sobresueldo si trabajan para un hospital público.

Si he pasado de las irregularidades administrativas ésas que mencionas (seguro que son más económicas que administrativas, ya lo verás), es porque me parece muchísimo más grave que alguien se manche las manos con sangre que con dinero, que casos de ángeles de la muerte en modernos hospitales alemanes, suizos o austriacos ya se han dado, y aquí no somos muy distintos de ellos.

En cualquier caso no sé por qué sacaste al Santo Padre a colación, cuando el hombre no había dicho ná ni estaba para muchas homilías, ni tampoco por qué haces lo mismo con los pies del tiesto cuando te contesto a uno de tus mensajes filoeutanásicos, pero me has de reconocer que El Papa estuvo muy habil al impedir que se lo llevaran a la Clínica Gemelli

o al hospital de Leganés tío Andrés.



*6 - Junio - 2006
CRÓNICA DESDE EL MASAI MARA*:
*LOS BRUJOS (medicina-man que dicen los blancos)*

El Consejo Regulador de los Notables de la Brujería del Masai Mara ha terminado haciendo lo que Pilatos -y no era para menos visto la pringue que se traían entre manos-, con una nota en la que dice que de setenta y tantos anestesiados a perpetuidad investigados por ellos, más o menos la mitad han adelantado su viaje _ad eternum_ de modo artificial. Vamos, que digo anestesiados porque no es que les desconectaran de ninguna máquina de hechizos que les mantuviera con vida, sino que directamente iban y les inyectaban conjuros nuevos, ...según los del Consejo Regulador de la Brujería, _del todo innecesarios_, y oyess, que se desocupaban las camas más rápido que pronto.

De los no investigados no sabemos nada.

Lo que pasa es que siempre estaba el mismo brujo-jefe cuando sucedían cosas tan sospechosas. Pero como dicho brujo-jefe pertenece a una secta política más o menos poderosa, pues resulta que todos los zurdos se pusieron, sorprendente y llamativamente de su parte, ya fueran brujos o no, tuvieran relación con el gremio o no, o -como el otro- estuvieran informados del asunto o no.

Sin embargo como el Masai-Mara es un patio de vecindad, todo acaba sabiéndose y muchos de los que antes le apoyaban, ahora se han desmarcado mimetizándose con la pared. Total que por aquí tenemos a los brujos (medicina-man que dicen los blancos), mirando así pal techo y silbando anodinas cancioncitas suecas. Puede que lo hagan para pasar desapercibidos y que nadie les pregunte nada de nada.

Bueno, los medicina-man, si pueden, no se mojan ni en la ducha:

*Juzgando por los síntomas que tiene el animal, bien puede estar hidrófobo, bien puede no lo estar
Y afirma el gran Hipócrates que el perro, en caso tal, suele ladrar muchísimo… o suele no ladrar.
Con la lengua fuera,
torva la mirada,
húmedo el hocico,
débiles las patas,
muy caído el rabo,
las orejas gachas.
Todos estos signos pruebas son de rabia;
pero al mismo tiempo bien pueden probar
... que el perro está cansado de tanto andar.
Doctores sapientísimos que yo he estudiado bien, son, en sus obras clínicas, de nuestro parecer:
“Fermentus virum rábicum que in corpus canis est, mortalis sunt per áccidens, mortalis sunt per sé.
Para hacer la prueba que es más necesaria,*


*
agua le pusieron en una jofaina;
y él se fue gruñendo sin probar el agua...
Todos estos signos pruebas son de rabia…
pero al mismo tiempo, signos son, tal vez,
... de que el animalito no tiene sed.
Y de esta opinión nadie nos sacará:
¡El perro está rabioso!… ¡O no lo está!*

(El Rey que Rabió. Ruperto Chapí & compinchers. El Coro de los Doctores.)

Hala. Buenas noches.
Que duerman bien.


16- Febrero -2008
*EL MONSTRUO DE LEGA NESS*

Jua, jua, jua.

Ahora van y dicen que tenía permiso de las familias. No, si todavía va a resultar que me he quedado corto con los post que ahí les dejé entonces. No sabemos si sería un permiso por escrito o tal vez verbal, pero lo cierto es que a los anestesiados ad aeternum nadie va a ir a preguntarles, mayormente porque no creo que vayan a contestar ná.
Bueno, suponiendo las habilidades con la güija que debe de tener la nueva fichaje de la Fiscalía de nuestro Tribunal Supremo,

pues no sé.

Lo primero que hizo el tío Simancas nada más enterarse del aquel asunto fue acusar a la señá Esperanza de _asesinatos en masa_ (sic.) pero luego, al conocer, no los detalles del enredo, sino la filiación política de los enredados, cambió radicalmente de opinión acusando, precisamente a la señá Esperanza de inquisicionista y persecucionera para con los médicos. Éso sí, como dije antes, sin conocer los detalles del asunto.

Vaya, que éste tío, como algunos de los que escribís por aquí, está tan empolitizao que es incapaz de mirar un jardín y preferir un florón de hermosos claveles al sol frente a un mustio rosal al que le da la sombra. Quiero decir que aunque la cosa no lo tenga, todo lo tiene que mirar desde el lado político (puede que con ello quiera justificar su sueldo). En fin, que no se puede hablar con éste hombre porque todo lo que toca lo empolitiza, por no decir que lo empringa.

No, no voy a hablar de la loca aquella que se lió a cuchilladas en un pasillo de la Fundación Jimenez Díaz porque también es agua pasada aunque demuestre bien a las claras que a los locos y a los ángeles de la muerte no se les puede distinguir por filiación política que padecen, ni por el hospital donde ejercen, ni por ná de ná, que en todas las casas cuecen habas y donde más presumen,

a calderadas.

Pero para muchos LegaNess tiene su monstruo y algunos hasta le saludan por la calle.

He elevado este hilo a primera línea, incluyendo la fecha de cuando publiqué éso por ahí para que vieran ustedes el tiempo que se toman _suseñorías_ (las nuestras) en debatir y en deliberar, y en llegar a una conclusión más o menos lógica, sin mojarse:

*- "...que como no hay autopsias, pues no podemos saber con seguridad la causa de las muertes".*

Ya ves tú.

Yo no voy al médico, no por el temor que tengo a que me ingresen y me quiten el tabaco y los vinitos si les da por hacerme un análisis claro, sino porque soy más pobre que las ratas y no voy a poder pagar las medicinas que me quieran recetar. Luego la gratuidad, o no, de nuestro sistema sanitario tengo que reconocer que, a mi, no me afecta.

Lo que sí que me daría miedo es caer en sus manos, pues por culpa de la epidemia de gripe esa, a los que no vamos al médico ni a empujones lo mismo les da por recetarnos eutanasia en pastillas _dorás_ y _subvencionás_ para que no seámos un posible vector de contagio y para prevenir un mal mayor. Todo sea por aquello del bien común ése

que decían los nazis.

No sé. Para ciertas cosas hay clínicas en Suiza o en las Islas Caimán que por un módico precio le dan a usté matarile con una sonrisa. Bueno y a su suegra, si la convence usté, pues también. Pero es que los suizos son muy formales para todo y nosotros, pues ¿qué quieren que les diga?

que no.






javvi dijo:


> El Séptimo de Caballería viene a salvarnos. Derrotarán a la Alianza de Indios Salvajes del apache Mena, el Sioux Arimany y la navajo Robles. Dicho a lo @Peritta:



Jua, jua, jua. Todavía me estoy partiendo la caja. Y no de la chirigota sino de su ocurrencia don @javvi. Muy bien traída.

Efectivamente. Si los Royuela son nuestros James Bond, (aquí viene una imagen más descriptiva que un Velazquez, de don Santi en camiseta de tirillas y el señor Alberto completamente despechugao porque debía de hacer mucho calor), entonces fijo que, por paquismo, a nosotros nos toca hacer de séptimo de caballería jua, jua, jua. Los caminos del Señor son inescrutables.

¿El Rafapal es sargento o es teniente?. ¿Y el Arconte?.
El David Raventos será el rastreador indio supongo.

Joer, pobre España si tenemos que ser nosotros los que vengamos a rescatarte o a arrancarte de las garras de tus enemigos.
No tenemos ni balas ni teclas suficientes, ni audiencia para tantos que son.
Desde las catacumbas se nos oye poco.

Lo cierto es que lo que hay en frente no es un gigante ni un molino. Es toda una administración.


_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Duda Metódica (30 Dic 2021)

javvi dijo:


> Basicamente, lo que he dicho yo ¿no? La duda metódica consiste, no sólo, en no cometer errores, también consiste en añadir algo, ¿algo que se me ha escapado?



En efecto, es lo que dices en tu post. Solo he querido indicar que han puesto un certificado de nacimiento defunción erroneo, nada más.


----------



## Uritorco (30 Dic 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo conocí la web de Rafapal en 2004 ó 2005 , como eran cosas sorprendentes le seguí un par de años hasta que se me hizo imposible sus teorías , nunca se me hubiera ocurrido leer uno de sus libros, quizá con el tiempo se haya hecho más comedido y tenga en ciertos temas razón , tampoco es tan difícil , pero a mí me sobre pasa ese tío y creo que a mucha gente



Rafapal es mucho mejor escritor que orador. Iba por buen camino, hasta la aparición de Trump. Aquí se torció todo. Quedó atrapado en esa red de desinformación de Quanon, y aun sigue inmerso en ese mundo de fantasía, solo comparable al fenómeno terraplanista. Esto es lo que le ha restado básicamente toda su credibilidad. Además, es un personaje con un ego enorme y unas ganas y un afan de protagonismo público que lo desacredita aun más, solo que en el plano personal. Ya se ha hablado en este foro miles de veces sobre este asunto.

Lo han subido hace una hora.


----------



## Uritorco (30 Dic 2021)

El "enigma" del sargento García Ruíz...


----------



## YonnyMestampo (30 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El "enigma" del sargento García Ruíz...



No está mal.

Oficialmente muerto, imposible de imputar por sus crímenes.


----------



## Bimmer (31 Dic 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Comentario que hago por levantar el hilo, ayer ví la peli : "No mires arriba" brutal parodia de la sociedad occidental , real como la vida misma , así percibo yo el mundo actual, me recordó a @Bimmer y su denuncia de la normalización del delito, pero esta sociedad es más que normalización , es aberrante , es auto suicida.
> 
> Aprovecho para decir que Santi me descompone en muchas ocasiones, no creo que Rafapal haga bien al ER, es el magufo nacional, es difícil creer lo que Rafapal publica, Rafapal supera a los magufos más magufos del orbe y no da ni una.





También se aprecia muy bien en los telediarios, los gilipollas cuentan noticias muy graves, por ejemplo asesinatos, como quien cuenta que se va a por el pan, y el ritmo frenético con el que las cuentan, que en 1 minuto te pueden decir 5 casos diferentes de crímenes, eso es normalizar.



Por ejemplo el caso Alcaser fue todo lo contrario a normalizar, se insistió en el caso durante mucho tiempo, toda la nación pendiente de ello, ahora en cambio ya se ha normalizado que haya violaciones en grupo (curiosamente desde la llegada descontrolada de menas y demás chusma indocumentada), y los que lo normalizan son esos gilipollas que hay en el periodismo.



Luego está el tema series de televisión y películas como comentas, por ejemplo en Nochebuena, echaron una película para niños, el viaje de Arlo creo que se llamaba, pues en esa película ponen a un niño con el comportamiento de un perro.


No te pondrán a un mariquita o a una boyera comportándose como un perro, eso no, te ponen a un niño (y blanco por supuesto, si llega a ser negro sería una película cancelada por racista y bla bla).


----------



## Bimmer (31 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El "enigma" del sargento García Ruíz...





Otra Santiagada, el Ruiz del Facebook que os compartí que salía el susodicho en la foto de perfil con el traje de guardia civil, en el grupo de Facebook de los Royuela y que maneja Santi, pusieron el Facebook de ese Ruiz.



Después de eso, ese Ruiz se quitó la foto de perfil, pero me escama que Santi no dijera nada en su momento ya fuese en Facebook o YouTube, ni en el vídeo que comparte ahora el compadre @Uritorco 



Los Royuela nos dijeron que tienen más vigilado a Mena que los de Hacienda al contribuyente, dijeron que sabían hasta dónde iba la mujer de Mena, lo lógico es que si saben de Mena hasta los pañales que gasta, deberían saber algo de Ruiz, y con ese algo me refiero a como mínimo la cara.



Teniendo esto en cuenta, no estaría de más que Santi confirmase a sus seguidores si el Ruiz de ese Facebook es o no es el del Caso Mena, porque parece que lo del Ruiz de ese Facebook no tiene importancia, cuando la tiene y mucha, porque vale que Rafael García Ruiz no sea un nombre poco común como William Shakespeare, ¿Pero cuántos habrá con ese nombre en la Guardia Civil desde 1996 hasta el 2006 y con una edad para esa época de en torno a los 40 años?



Porque el Rafael García Ruiz de ese Facebook no es que tuviera 80 años o 50 o 30, es que justo tendría entorno a 70 años, aproximadamente 65, una edad muy acorde a la que tendría el Ruiz del Caso Mena, pues creo que todos coincidimos en que Ruiz tendría menos edad que Mena pero no tanta como para decir a todo que sí, ni tan poca para los casos en los que Mena chocheaba, Ruiz no le parase los pies al chochear él también.


----------



## Duda Metódica (31 Dic 2021)

Para que todo encaje Ruiz se tiene que haber marcado un Paesa, aunque de forma más discreta sin esquela ni misas gregorianas. Si está vivo usará una identidad falsa. Si realmente falleció, sería interesante conocer la causa de la muerte: acto de servicio, enfermedad, accidente de tráfico, problema cardio-respiratorio ...


----------



## javvi (31 Dic 2021)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Para que todo encaje Ruiz se tiene que haber marcado un Paesa, aunque de forma más discreta sin esquela ni misas gregorianas. Si está vivo usará una identidad falsa. Si realmente falleció, sería interesante conocer la causa de la muerte: acto de servicio, enfermedad, accidente de tráfico, problema cardio-respiratorio ...



He visto un caso, para no me acaba de cuadrar. Partiendo del DNI: *40662783, *hay un argentino, *Nicolás Dodds Axel Facundo,* que ingresa en la academia de policía de la provincia de Buenos Aires _Juan Vucetich_. Es una academia de oficiales y suboficiales y la lista de ingresantes es de este año, lo cual no cuadra en un señor que debe andar en los setentas.



https://www.jursoc.unlp.edu.ar/documentos/elecciones/2019/padron_provisorio/ingresantes.pdf



Además, tendría que ocurrir que el nº de DNI de aquí pueda ser el mismo que allí.

Tampoco cuadra con el caso de un Rafael García Ruiz cabo de la GC, que en 1985 ingresa en el 43º Tercio de Tarragona y cuyo DNI era *24.118.369.*



javvi dijo:


> Se parece, puede ser. ¿no hay más fotos del G.C. de Facebook? ¿alguna de perfil? Hasta donde puedo leer dice que tiene 11 amigos ¿hay alguna información de esos amigos?
> 
> Otra relación de un Rafael García Ruíz con la Guardia Civil que tenemos es el de un cabo admitido en el 43º Tercio de Tarragona en 1985. Su DNI es 24.118.369
> 
> ...



Bien puede ser una paesada. Algo como lo de Jamal Ahmidan, el Chino, parte del ER en cuanto beneficiario de las cuentas abiertas por los batasunos, que se llegaron a contar no sé cuántos pasaportes y dnis distintos.


----------



## javvi (31 Dic 2021)

Peritta dijo:


> 15-Febrero-2005
> LOS MUERTOS DEL SEVERO OCHOA.



No recordaba aquella ola de defunciones del Severo Ochoa. Casi invita a ponerse conspirólogo (la ciencia de las conspiraciones, según Rafapal).

Partiendo de una noticia de El País. Por las fechas, parece que están celebrando el primer aniversario del nuevo régimen: 3 de abril. Pistoletazo de salida del plan eugenésico. Sobran los viejos, que votan a la derecha.

Números:

_La mortalidad en el hospital Severo Ochoa, de Leganés, ha sido similar en el último mes a la de 2004_

2004= 2+4=6. Número de Satán.

_fallecieron 57 pacientes en el centro (52 en planta y 4 en urgencias). La mortalidad media de los últimos seis meses de 2004 es de 55 pacientes (44 en planta y 11 en urgencias)_

57=12=6+6. Super satánico, masónico.
52=5+2=7. Número de los favoritos de los illuminati.
Últimos 6 meses, de 2004=2+4=6. Un casi nº Satánico.
55, luego 44, luego 11. Estos números repetidos les encanta, sobre todo el 11.
55+44+11=100. Número redondo que algo querrá decir.

_En los 33 días siguientes a la destitución de Montes, fallecieron en el centro 57 pacientes (52 en planta y 5 en urgencias)_

Lo del 33 no necesita explicación.
57. Muchos 5 y 7.
52=5+2=7.
El 5 suelto en urgencias.

_La presidenta de la junta de personal, Isabel Serrano, de CC OO, asegura que Sanidad ha mejorado el funcionamiento de las habitaciones de cuidados paliativos: "Antes había seis camas, que generalmente usaba medicina interna y ahora son seis habitaciones y en cada una han puesto dos camas para enfermos terminales. En el centro hay la impresión de que muere más gente en planta y menos en urgencias"._

6 camas, 6 habitaciones. Después un 2. Casi el nº de la Bestia. No hay que ser demasiado descarados.

_Por otra parte, ayer se reunió por primera vez el comité de expertos que ha creado la consejería para analizar las sedaciones en urgencias. Sanidad no dará la relación íntegra de miembros de la comisión. Un portavoz de la consejería destacó que "no se facilitará ni el método de trabajo, ni el plazo, ni la composición del comité para garantizar la independencia de sus miembros"._

Esto del comite de expertos, que hay que ocultar su identidad, y que luego resulta que no hay ningún comite de expertos, me suena. ¿estaban ya ensayando lo que años después sería la plandemia?

_Los inspectores de Sanidad concluyeron el 22 de marzo pasado que "las historias clínicas de los pacientes asistidos en urgencias y que fallecieron tras administrarles sedación pautada, no permite obtener evidencia suficiente, pertinente y válida, tanto para poder afirmar como descartar la existencia de mala praxis". Los inspectores no hablaron con los médicos._

Vaya, los dos patitos. Como un duplicado (11+11=22) del aquelarre del año anterior en honor a la Virgen de Atocha. Esto de la mala praxis me recuerda al señor Eftalato de Dibutilo.

_Con ese informe, Lamela, afirmó que 25 fallecidos en Leganés habían recibido una sedación "irregular, no indicada, indebida o en exceso" y anunció la creación de un comité de expertos formado por seis médicos de Leganés y tres propuestos por la consejería. El 12 de abril, la consejería anunció la creación de un comité de nueve miembros, de los cuales, seis serían propuestos por la consejería o por alguno de sus órganos. Lamela reservó tres vocales para las sociedades médicas. La Sociedad Española de Cuidados Paliativos y la Organización Médica Colegial no estarán en la comisión al no considerarla independiente. Sólo el Colegio de Médicos de Madrid aceptó nombrar un vocal, Vicente Moya Pueyo. Será el único miembro que no ha designado la consejería_.

25 fallecidos. 2+5=7.
Comité de expertos de 6 médicos de Leganés +3 propuestos por consejería. 6+3=9.
12 de abril. 9 días después del nuevo régimen: 3 de abril en Leganés.
Comité: 9 miembros. 6 propuestos por conserjería. Lamela reserva 3 vocales para las sociedades médicas. Le dan la vuelta: antes 3 propuestos por conserjería y 6 por los médicos, y ahora al revés. Marea tanto 6,3 y 9.









La mortalidad en el Severo Ochoa en el último mes es similar a la de 2004


La Consejería de Sanidad no hace pública la composición íntegra del comité de expertos




elpais.com


----------



## Norbat (31 Dic 2021)

Ruiz, Barcelona, Peret


----------



## olympus1 (31 Dic 2021)

Podría hasta haber bastante de cierto. Y el señor fiscal comiendo turrón.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (31 Dic 2021)

Coño, y ya que sabe tanto, no sabe quién encargó al fachuzo de su padre el atentado contra El Papus y el asalto al Banco Central? Está el prenda franquista de mierda para ponerse en plan digno y chillar "ejjj que la PSOE, ejjj que la PSOE"...


----------



## YonnyMestampo (31 Dic 2021)

Básicamente porque mediante Email, se intercepta.
Por teléfono, se pincha.
En persona, te graban, hacen fotos, vídeos etc.
En persona... hay un problema mayor. El hecho de estar cada uno de ellos reunidos para cada comunicación es inviable.

Primero porque serían demasiadas reuniones. Demasiado frecuentes. Además entre personas que se supone de manera oficial no deberían comunicarse.

Una nota que lleva en la mano un tercero, no incrimina a nadie de manera inmediata.
La única manera sería tras una investigación, pericial caligráfica etc.
Y en España quien puede ordenar una investigación por esa nota es el juez..

Qué juez se va a atrever a hacerlo?
Ya hemos visto que durante años, ningún juez ha querido investigar.

Que si está aforado, que si inverosímil, que si no hay pruebas suficientes blablabla.



Aquí se explica de dónde salen los 40 depósitos de 50000€


----------



## Pollepolle (31 Dic 2021)

Jajajajjaa


----------



## Liberal templado (31 Dic 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> En honor a la verdad este fue tu post sobre lo que te contestó Santi
> a tu consulta o denuncia de las falsas propiedades:
> 
> "Tengo la autorización de Santiago para reproducir sus contestaciones por e-mail.
> ...



En honor a la verdad, @Debunker, te equivocas. El comentario al que hacía referencia está en otro post , concretamente el 22 de noviembre de 2021. No pasa nada; todos erramos. 
Ver a continuación: 



Liberal templado dijo:


> Ya le he escrito con mis dudas (direcciones inexistentes, consultora fantasma) y esta su respuesta:
> <<
> estate tranquilo. Conocemos la consultora. En una dirección que me pasas sale la casa, en la otra no...no sé....hemos pedido las oficiales a varios registros. esta semana las tendremos. Saludos y difusión,
> Santi Royuela Samit
> Gracias!!!!


----------



## Uritorco (31 Dic 2021)

Aquí no se salva nadie. Subido hace media hora.


----------



## CesareLombroso (31 Dic 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Aquí no se salva nadie. Subido hace media hora.




Nunca me gusto, ya puse la foto de ese impresentable presuntamente empericado.


----------



## javvi (1 Ene 2022)

*CASO 241. ANGELINA CIVIT GIRAUT. FAMILIA DE JOYEROS: UNA PROFESIÓN DE RIESGO.

Antes de entrar en materia: Feliz y próspero Año Nuevo 2022 (dentro de lo que cabe) a los foreros. *


Encargo de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo. La fallecen el 29 de marzo de 1994. En la hoja parroquial de San Juan de Horta de 1945 se anuncia la boda de la joven Angelina Civit Giraut con Federico Canut Gené. Los apellidos concuerdan con los hijos asistentes a la misa funeral según la nota de Ruiz: Javier y *María Angeles Canut Civit.*

Página 11 de 16 del pdf:



https://www.lluisoshorta.cat/docs/Publicacions/ideal_21.pdf



Hay otro* Civit Giraut, Josep,* también natural de San Juan de Horta, que se dedica a la joyería. Presenta un libro sobre su vida como joyero: _Josep Civit i Giraut joies _(joyas).









Josep Civit Joies de M. Àngels Canut historiadora de l'art


Josep Civit i Giraut Joies per M. Àngels Canut historiadora de l'art, SD-Edicions, Barcelona,2005. Presentació del llibre a la Sala Maragall de Barcelona.




angelscanut.com






Colabora en el libro la historiadora del Arte Mª Ángeles Canut, que bien puede ser su sobrina. La editora es Maria Luisa Samaranch.









Una Samaranch en la edición


Un vistazo al catálogo de Sd-edicions es suficiente para apreciar que no se trata de una editorial al uso. Sus tres vertientes principales -cocina y gastronomía, libro ilustrado y



www.elmundo.es





El libro se presentó en la sala Maragall de Barcelona, donde además se organizó una exposición sobre el tema.

_Civit, ha trabajado el *oro*, el *platino *y la *plata *de la cual se sirve para experimentar e investigar, divertirse y trabajar con exquisidez. Envolver, enredar, acompañar y presentar las diferentes piedras, y elementos de moda que en cada etapa incorpora._​​_Su obra se caracteriza en los años cincuenta por el trabajo de la plata con el cincel, con unas formas resultantes redondeadas, suaves, intimistas, que envuelven las diferentes piedras amazonitas, rodonitas, cornalinas… evolucionando a formes más volumétricas donde se evidencia un acercamiento a la obra de Ninon Collet._​​_ Realiza obres de orfebrería obradas con* cobre solo* o combinado con *plata* ampliando así el abanico cromático y de texturas. Las formas resultante se traducen en figuras verticales, rectilíneas, que a finales de los años sesenta transporta a las joyas impregnadas de un geocentrismo atrevido, en su repertorio incluye las *perlas cultivadas, corales, lapislázulis, malaquitas*…_​​_ *Una parte de la producción iba destinada al mercado de Europa y de Estados Unidos.* Todas las realizaciones respondían a los dibujos proyectados por el orfebre que, una vez obrados, *patentaba.*_​​








Josep Civit Joies de M. Àngels Canut historiadora de l'art


Josep Civit i Giraut Joies per M. Àngels Canut historiadora de l'art, SD-Edicions, Barcelona,2005. Presentació del llibre a la Sala Maragall de Barcelona.




angelscanut.com




*





Barcelona - Àngels Canut galeria d'Art i Complements


Barcelona, Àngels Canut, Complements peces uniques, dissnys exclusius i galeria d'art Tècnica mixta




angelscanut.com




*
Josep Civit Giraut también es pintor, escultor y realizador de pesebres.











__





Dibujo de josep civit giraut - Vendido en Venta Directa - 33637884


Orientaprecios de Dibujos Contemporáneos siglo XX. Vendido en Venta Directa: Dibujo de josep civit giraut. Lote 33637884




www.todocoleccion.net





Recordemos el caso 658: *Rafael de la Hera Martínez*, el venezolano que denunció a *Carlos Jiménez Jorquera*, hijo de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, por la estafa de 12 falsificaciones de pintura catalana. El 8 de octubre de 2003 pone la denuncia en la comisaría de Moratalaz. La misma denuncia, el 15 en la comisaría central de Caracas. El 12 de noviembre le fallecen en un accidente de tráfico . Peña tiene contactos con la policía venezolana, localizan a Rafael de la Hera y ejecutan la acción. Ruiz se encarga de los detalles.

Pregunta: el emprendedor hijo de C.J.Villarejo ¿además de la compra-venta de pintura catalana, tenía también negocios en el mundo de la joyería? ¿le dieron un aviso al joyero liquidando a su hermana?







__





Carles Jiménez | Tasaciones







carlesjimenez.com


----------



## Debunker (1 Ene 2022)

Liberal templado dijo:


> En honor a la verdad, @Debunker, te equivocas. El comentario al que hacía referencia está en otro post , concretamente el 22 de noviembre de 2021. No pasa nada; todos erramos.
> Ver a continuación:



No entro en polémicas, no he visto, se me ha pasado ese post que mencionas, el que he puesto yo es tuyo igualmente, parece que me acusas de mentir, pero vamos que no tiene la mayor importancia.


----------



## Debunker (1 Ene 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Nunca me gusto, ya puse la foto de ese impresentable presuntamente empericado.



Pero muy jodido la supuesta corrupción de Pedraz, la judicatura española está hecha unos zorros , todo podrido, hay que joderse el poder que tienen los jueces y como lo usan para si mismos, he entrado en el curriculum de Pedraz y es increíble como los miles de millones sobrevuelan en los casos que ha juzgado, y de pena los viajes de lujo internacionales que se ha chupado a costa del erario público español a donde nada se nos había perdido.

Por cierto en la Wiki sobre Pedraz subrayan *Manos Limpias , Ausbanc y apartado propio para Bernad *al que ponen fino en el relato que hacen de él totalmente desprestigiado y denunciado como extrema derecha , me pregunto si será un buen socio para el ER , supongo que su experiencia en la denuncia de la corrupción servirá de algo, pero con la imagen que tiene no se yo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Ene 2022)

Expediente Rayuela: la mayor patraña desde los supuestos diarios de Hitler


----------



## Debunker (1 Ene 2022)

Este post es tuyo, del 21 de noviembre.




Liberal templado dijo:


> Pues este argumento, don @Peritta, no lo había leído todavía y contesta probablemente a que la "inmobiliaria" no exista, pero sigo sorprendido de que muchas direcciones no existan.
> 
> Repito una pregunta que hice: ¿recuerda alguien el correo electrónico de don Santiago? En la web no lo encuentro pero lo dice en varios vídeos.



El 22 de noviembre @javvi te contesta con el correo de Santi y tu le contestas el mismo día 22 de noviembre



Liberal templado dijo:


> Gracias @javvi Le escribo ahora mismo



Ya el mismo día 22 aparece *ahora* este post tuyo que supuestamente yo no ví,



Liberal templado dijo:


> Ya le he escrito con mis dudas (direcciones inexistentes, consultora fantasma) y esta su respuesta:
> <<
> estate tranquilo. Conocemos la consultora. En una dirección que me pasas sale la casa, en la otra no...no sé....hemos pedido las oficiales a varios registros. esta semana las tendremos. Saludos y difusión,
> Santi Royuela Samit
> Gracias!!!!



Estoy asombrada, hasta el ego paga, ojalá hubieras pasado de mi post sin comentario alguno y pelillos a la mar.

Yo esto ni lo he falsificado ni me lo he inventado, es un post tuyo, la pena es que hice un copia y pega y no quoteé el post , ni en sueños iba yo a pensar lo que ha ocurrido, pero lo cierto es que el post ha desaparecido, ahora no lo encuentro ¿lo has borrado? lo has suplantado por ese otro que pones ahora? Es por eso que has tardado en contestarme 2 días? Son ambos post ciertos y has borrado el que no te interesaba?

3 veces he repasado tus post desde el 22 de noviembre hasta el 3 de diciembre que ya no se habla del tema, y el post tuyo que yo copié y pegué no aparece por ningún lado, o sea lo has borrado, por qué?

A partir de ahí comienzas una campaña de dudas contra el ER, las dudas las tengo yo ahora sobre tí, supongo que es tu ego de ser el más listo de la clase que Oh¡ ha descubierto una documentación falsa en el ER , una soberana estupidez si es el ego y ganas de notoriedad, equivocación certera porque esta sociedad no reconoce a nadie con grandes méritos, como para reconocer lo que encontraste por casualidad a un golpe de clic basado en una documentación que aportó otro por mucho que fuera falsa.

O eso o eres un troll del copón.

Este post es tuyo y cierto como que estoy viva , lo he vivido, visto y copiado , a mi no puedes contarme historias, lo has borrado con toda seguridad y el porque es una mezquindad que encima conlleva llamarme mentirosa. Que ten den , 



Debunker dijo:


> "Tengo la autorización de Santiago para reproducir sus contestaciones por e-mail.
> 
> Respecto al caso Antonio Herrero me dice lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Menos mentirosa dame cualquier explicación válida y sino que te den


----------



## rafabogado (1 Ene 2022)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Yo también estoy perdido. El vídeo del de Florida me deja a cuadros. Le falta poco a esto para ser retransmitido en tiempo real. Agradezco el resumen @Debunker de las inconsistencias por un lado y de los puntos a favor por otro.
> 
> Las intercepciones de las últimas notas tras haberse interceptado millones anteriormente, cuestan de entender. Repito: son unos cracks para simular cualquier tipo de asesinato pero no pueden evitar que unas notas se intercepten de nuevo. Reconozco mi impotencia a entender algo.



Pues cuando leas en otros hilos de aquí información sobre presuntas condenas a los Royuela por falsedad documental anterior... te caes de espaldas.

Yo no creo a nadie, pero parece verosímil. A ver si lo encuentro y os lo copio. Lo han colgado en el hilo del técnico preocupado y empurado.


----------



## rafabogado (1 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Me preguntaba porque este hilo estaba semiparalizado estos días , después de estos últimos sorprendentes vídeos y todo silencio, el ER se va complicando cada día más, ha pasado de ser un mafia dedicada al crimen y extorsión nacional con todas sus implicaciones, al crimen de alta política internacional donde es presumible que los traficantes de drogas holandeses tengan lazos con la alta política en ese país y hasta el polémico Israel es atacado que, para mí poco o nada tiene que ver con el sionismo capitalista o incluso religioso internacional o mundial.
> 
> Y encima dice que irá ofreciendo información más escabrosa, vamos que ni Assange , Epstein o el de los antivirus , no recuerdo como se llama , superan esas notas y hay que ver como han acabado todos, el pobre Assange sufre un infierno que seguro deseará la muerte, y no se que decidirán los de Florida cuando vean estas notas, lo normal es que se carguen a Mena, a Robles y todos los que estén en activo del ER y naturalmente a los Royuelas ¿qué otra salida tienen? No van a dejar que unos minmundis se carguen sus planes para la humanidad y control del mundo.
> 
> Mis comentarios valen poco, pero comento para levantar el hilo hundido, la poca atención que tiene me recuerda la frase de la peli : "you can't handle the truth "



Se calientan motores para el fin de fiesta de la temporada y preparación de la tercera.


----------



## Peritta (1 Ene 2022)

Está hecho usté todo un pitagórico don @javvi. Que igual que fumador no es lo mismo que fumetta, tampoco pitagórico es lo mismo que matemático.
Ésos se manejan en números complejos y resuelven problemas sin que les importe que el gato de Schrödinger esté vivo o muerto (sí, ya lo sé, el Schrödinnger era un poquito cabrón) ni si el expediente Royuela es real o imaginario (aquí quien hace de cabrón es Mena), aunque yo espere y desee que no sea imaginario sino real, porque la realidad, que quieras que no, acaba superando a cualquier ficción.

Y además dejan unas pizarras que da gloria verlas.



Debunker dijo:


> .... parece que me acusas de mentir, pero vamos que no tiene la mayor importancia.



Doña Debunker saque usté las postas loberas del ánima de la escopeta y meta cartuchos de sal, que los que envejecemos a lo viejo cascarrabias somos los varones. Las mujeres, bueno, la mayoría, soléis envejecer como abuelitas dulces.
Haga el favor de seguir los estándares.
Es que no me ha parecido que don @Liberal templado la acusara ni reprochara a usté nada. Que éste parece un señor muy circunspecto y muy educado, y solo se lo habrá mencionado.


*28-Agosto-2009 
LAS TRIBULACIONES DE UN CORRESPONSAL EXTRANJERO - IV*

No sé yo a ustedes pero a mi, cada vez que he perdido el carné de identidad, me han echao multa paencima.
Qué cabrones.
Y si a usté se le olvida entregar algún justificante o algún papelito en Hacienda váyase preparando que, como poco, le van a echar un recargo igual que a quien se retrasa en el pago de alguna multa o de alguna tasa.

Sin embargo ellos van y pierden una orden de extradición y hacen lo mismo que hizo -puede que creando escuela- el tío Bermejo, cuando le pescaron remodelando a costa del erario público un, dada la cantidad gastada (240.000€), digamos pisito, del que el actual Exministro de Justicia (la nuestra) a día de hoy aún disfruta el usufructo, jua, jua, jua, que fue precisamente ir y echarle la culpa a otro.






-Oiga, oiga -dijo la anterior inquilina, la señá Trujillo Exministra de Vivienda- que yo no he dejado desconchones por las paredes, ni el parqué levantao ni las tuberías al descubierto ¿eh?, como para que se hayan gastado 240.000€ en reformas. Tengamos la fiesta en paz que por allí se pasaba una escobita y una fregona todos los días, caramba.


Total que al final han acabado diciendo que han sido los franceses quienes han perdido los papeles de la Maite Aranalde ésa, pero que aún así, gracias a la amistad de don Jose Luis Talante con el tío Sarkosí han tenido la amabilidad de mandárnosla para acá con más o menos presteza. No sabemos aún muy bien por qué ni para qué, ni si vendría por paquetería o por correo certificado, ni tampoco sabemos qué clase de albarán o recibo de entrega les habrán firmado a los franceses, ni mucho menos quién habrá tenido los santos güevos de hacerlo,

y mira que lo hemos buscado.

A todo esto el juez Eloy Velasco, en lugar de esperar a que le mandaran una fotocopia por correo electrónico, por satélite o por fax, de los papeles de extradición ésos, ha sido más rápido que las ondas hertzianas ésas y ha perdido el culo por ponernosla en libertad ipso-facto.

-Son 12.000 de fianza.
-Pues como ésos.

Vale. Bien. Por ahí paso o hasta ahí llego, porque al fin y al cabo es sólo dinero (aunque me supongo que lo que habrán puesto en lo alto de la mesa habrá sido sólo, como cuando desRumasizaron Galerías Preciados, un aval bancario y no billetes de curso legal). Sin embargo lo de la etarra ésta tiene más que ver con la



sangre que con el dinero y aún aseguran los sabuesos del Servicio de Contraespionaje que andaba por aquí, por Los Madriles, más o menos por las mismas fechas en las que sucedió lo del 11-M.


En cualquier caso para el corresponsal del New Zelander Tribune y para muchos de sus lectores de Auckand la Maite Aranalde es una lagarta de mucho cuidao, que tiene más mañas que un delantero centro argentino y que deja como una colegiala a la Mata Hari esa que se comía a los generales franceses de dos en dos.
Vaya, que sedujo al juez, al fiscal, a los policías encargados de su custodia, al carcelero, al de la cadena de custodia, e incluso dicen que un guapo gendarme francés se suicidó por amor.

-Así que hagasusteé una idea del peligro que tiene la muchacha don Eloy -dijo el secretario de tribunal y olvídese de la orden de extradición, que de esos papeles no tienen que quedar ni las copias ni las raspas, oiga, ni aquí ni allí. Que fijo que las han destruido. -Y acaba el corresponsal del New Zelander su crónica con una inquietante frase

-¿Cuando quiere Suseñoría que se la presente, quiero decir que comparezca?.

....

Bueno, pues desde el 2 de Septiembre ya no sabemos andeandará. Ahora vas y la buscas.

El Eloy Velasco éste ¿con quién juega?, ¿de qué equipo es?. ¿Es de los nuestros?.

He dejado esta vieja posta porque la que quería publicar, en la que sale el juez Pedraz éste, es anterior. Lo que pasa es que he perdido la fecha en la que fue escrita. Tengo más problemas técnicos que una aerolínea ucraniana.
Pero el juez Pedraz éste era otra primma-donna de nuestra judicatura (la de entonces, la de hoy no quiero ni imaginármela) que supuraba vanidad por todos sus poros.
Fue después de que don Baltasar (ya me gustaría a mí echarle un vistazo a su archivo secreto) imputara a Pinochet y alcanzara fama y renombre mundial.

*LAS TRIBULACIONES DE UN CORRESPONSAL EXTRANJERO - III*

La Agencia Reuters dice que El juez Andreu de la Audiencia Nacional ha aceptado la primera petición de la Fiscalía de anular la prisión provisional de los pirattas somalíes detenidos el otro día y que el juez Pedraz insistía en juzgar como si fuera ya el juez de una Audiencia Universal, pero ha denegado las otras dos peticiones de la Fiscalía: la entrega de los detenidos a Kenia y el archivo de la causa. A pesar de admitir que será difícil enjuiciar a los procesados.

No sé, pero como nos traigan los franceses, los ingleses o los canadienses a todos los piratas somalíes que detengan por ahí, los de la Audiencia Nacional van a tener que alquilar algún guardamuebles o _argo_, porque no va a haber calabozos para todos. 




No sé lo que habrá publicado el corresponsal del New Zelander Tribune, pero creo que tiene puenteado el teletipo y al periódico neozelandés no le llegan estas noticias y en cambio sí sus crónicas de tripulaciones pirattas somalíes amotinadas, que se escapan de calabozos de Audiencias Nacionales tras haber reducido, desarmado y desnudado a los guardias que les custodiaban, y disfrazándose de guardias civiles salieron por la puerta sin disparar un solo tiro

-As salam aleikum Romerales, que nos vamos de patrulla. -Creo que escribió el corresponsal hablando por boca del piratta somalí que se disfrazó de sargento.

Según cuenta, los somalíes encontraron harina y yeso de unas pruebas periciales del narco-matute que tenían por allí guardadas en los calabozos, con lo que se blanquearon la cara y las manos para pasar desapercibidos por delante del cuerpo de guardia y huIr en un todo-terreno de la policía y un utilitario de la Prosegur, teniendo cuidado de despedirse al salir.

-Hala buen servicio, que patrulle usté mu bien mi sargento.

Creo que sus crónicas están teniendo mucho éxito en el país de los kiwis y el periódico ha aumentado su tirada en un nosecuántos por ciento.
Yo le he dicho que tenga cuidado, que como le pillen le van a despedir y que comente la noticia tal y como le llegue. Pero él me ha desarmado diciéndome que no,

que no se las iban a creer. 

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Debunker (1 Ene 2022)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Tengo la autorización de Santiago para reproducir sus contestaciones por e-mail.
> 
> Respecto al caso Antonio Herrero me dice lo siguiente:
> 
> ...




vale, encontré el post , el 7 de diciembre , bastante lejos del 22 de noviembre, no quito mi post anterior, es humano mis dudas a quien no le guste que coma menos, pero suelo apechugar con mis errores , error pensar que fue borrado ese post, por lo demás lo dejo como está.


----------



## Debunker (1 Ene 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> A ver si lo encuentro y os lo copio. Lo han colgado en el hilo del técnico preocupado y empurado.



Técnico preocupado no es al que le piden 40 años de cárcel?


----------



## rafabogado (1 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Técnico preocupado no es al que le piden 40 años de cárcel?



Sí, ahí ha comentado esto otro forero:






Sucesos: - Me piden pena de prisión de más de 40 años


Aquí otro resumen que hay por el foro A un tío la mujer lo deja por otro. El tío se encabrona y denuncia a la mujer y al nuevo compañero de la mujer por supuestos tocamientos a sus hijas. Dichos tocamientos se demuestra que son falsos, no hay evidencias físicas y además las niñas reconocen...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Debunker (1 Ene 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Doña Debunker saque usté las postas loberas del ánima de la escopeta y meta cartuchos de sal, que los que envejecemos a lo viejo cascarrabias somos los varones. Las mujeres, bueno, la mayoría, soléis envejecer como abuelitas dulces.
> Haga el favor de seguir los estándares.
> Es que no me ha parecido que don @Liberal templado la acusara ni reprochara a usté nada. Que éste parece un señor muy circunspecto y muy educado, y solo se lo habrá mencionado.



Yo soy genio y figura hasta la sepultura, si mis condiciones físicas fueran otras, no estaría yo tecleando en internet.


----------



## rafabogado (1 Ene 2022)

La presunta letra del Fiscal Mena es prácticamente idéntica ahora y hace 25 años... y siguen emitiéndose notas, casi "en vivo y en directo", en una persecución que es como la de dos coches uno tras otro, donde estamos a punto de que el Fiscal Mena, "presuntamente" comente en el video siguiente el contenido del video anterior.

Como yo digo, solo falta, en la Tercera Temporada, que el Fiscal Mena aparezca como "guest star" con apariciones y careos con los Royuela en los videos de Youtube.

Solo así se comprendería y tendría lógica lo de las notas "casi en vivo y en directo".


----------



## Peritta (1 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo soy genio y figura hasta la sepultura, si mis condiciones físicas fueran otras, no estaría yo tecleando en internet.



¡Torera!.




Efectivamente. Como le decía a @javvi somos -por que nos ha tocao- el 7º de caballería que aparece en el momento oportuno.

Ya nos vale.

A ver si puedo resumir el expediente Royuela en dos folios, y se lo envío a la administración, quiero decir al cuartelillo de la guardia civil del pueblo de al lado, más que nada por ponerles sobre aviso sobre qué clase de compañeros pueden llegar a tener y qué clase de mandos dirigirles.
O le escribo un monólogo a usté mamuasé, ya que parece que tiene güevos para interpretarlo por ahí.

Yo también, no se crea, pero no tan gordos.

Vaya, que me parece que el turuta de la trompetilla del 7º de caballería voy a ser yo. Jesús qué cruz.



Espero no llevarme muchos flechazos ni muchos balazos.

___________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Liberal templado (1 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Este post es tuyo, del 21 de noviembre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues vaya cabreo has pillao. Joder. Pero vamos, que no sé porque te enfadas.

1. Me dices tú que "En honor a la verdad ... " y yo te contesto "En honor a la verdad ... " Yo no me enfado, te repito la frase y tú te cabreas.
2. ¿Quién dice que mientes? "Te equivocas". Digo que el post que citas no es al que yo me refería en un comentario anterior, que me refería al post 6973 de 22/11/2021.
3. Nadie ha editado ni borrado post de ningún tipo. El post que no encuentras y te ha puesto tan nerviosa es el 7049 de 7/12/21 (tu buscaste hasta el 3/12 según dices). No hay conspiraciones.
4. No, no me miro cada día el ER, por eso no contesto on line
5. ¡Qué piel más fina joder! Y hablas de mi ego ...

Da igual, no todos tenemos que llevarnos bien. A ver, no soy un troll, estuve entre otras cosas raras, en la misa de año 2020 que hicieron por el alma del hijo de Don Alberto en la plaza Castilla de Barcelona, por cierto con muy poquita gente, he transcrito PDFs a Word de Santiago (como muchos de aquí supongo), he hablado con Santi un par de veces por el tema del ER ofreciéndoles ideas, ...

Pero tengo mis dudas, ¿qué quieres? Tú también los tienes por lo que voy leyendo. Es un tema demasiado grande para no tener que verificar todos los puntos.
Sin ánimo de ser exhaustivo, como decía César Vidal el amigo de Santi, resumen de puntos positivos y negativos. Es mi opinión, no es ley. Y una opinión que evoluciona según vamos sabiendo más cosas:

Puntos negativos o que la menos están en contra de la navaja de Ockham: 

1. Muertes inducidas por accidente de tráfico: muy difícil de realizar
2. Casos Antonio Herrero y Gutiérrez Mellado: no me cuadran uno por la operativa y el otro por operativa y motivación. 
3. Letra igual tras 20 años
4. Sin prácticamente errores de escritura en las notas
5. Notas escritas a mano con meses, sino años de diferencia y siguen exactamente el mismo esquema, como si fuera una plantilla de Word
6. Notas interceptadas por segunda vez (en esto al menos coincido con usted @Debunker )
7. Todas las notas sin fecha
8. Poca o ninguna verificación de datos especialmente bancarios.
9. Según dijo por aquí algún abogado, la peritación de la caligrafía no es un argumento absolutamente objetivo

Cada punto se ha rebatido en este foro, pero el panorama global merece al menos una duda. Sólo eso.

Puntos positivos o que dan credibilidad a todo el asunto:

Documentación extensísima: difícil creer que se ha hecho ex profeso 
No reacción judicial de casi ningún implicado
Certificados de defunción con fecha de petición del certificado: esto no se improvisa
Los videos de los Royuela son sinceros . Estoy seguro que no mienten.
Pues eso, que trolls y fanáticos aparte, somo muchos que vemos claroscuros. 
Hasta aquí.


----------



## Liberal templado (1 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> vale, encontré el post , el 7 de diciembre , bastante lejos del 22 de noviembre, no quito mi post anterior, es humano mis dudas a quien no le guste que coma menos, pero suelo apechugar con mis errores , error pensar que fue borrado ese post, por lo demás lo dejo como está.



He contestado antes de leer este post. Lo siento. No borro ni edito el anterior para evitar sospechas jajajajajaa


----------



## Bimmer (1 Ene 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Nunca me gusto, ya puse la foto de ese impresentable *presuntamente* empericado






Hola @Tyg3r 


Desde el hilo de técnicopreocupado en el que dice que la fiscalía le pide 40 años, he visto a varios foreros en distintos hilos diciendo la palabra : "presuntamente", incluso a ti mismo en el hilo de robert martínez.



Ya te dije que tiene toda la peste a lo que te dije.


----------



## Liberal templado (1 Ene 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Es que no me ha parecido que don @Liberal templado la acusara ni reprochara a usté nada. Que éste parece un señor muy circunspecto y muy educado, y solo se lo habrá mencionado



Don @Peritta , no me lisonjee que después dirán que somos lo mismo de lo mismo. Aunque no sé cómo tomarme lo de circunspecto  

Y lo jodido además es que también me gustan las chirigotas gaditanas, los toros y otras lindezas. Lo que no le veo la cosa es a los vídeos coreanos ... todavía. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Bimmer (1 Ene 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Pues cuando leas en otros hilos de aquí información sobre presuntas condenas a los Royuela por falsedad documental anterior... te caes de espaldas.
> 
> Yo no creo a nadie, pero parece verosímil. A ver si lo encuentro y os lo copio. Lo han colgado en el hilo del técnico preocupado y empurado.





El sujeto al que te refieres es el mismo con otra cuenta que estuvo en este mismo hilo haciendo spam de esas noticias sobre los Royuela, pero esas noticias no tienen nada que ver con esto, que alguien esté acusado, condenado o sentenciado no tiene que ver con que lo que denuncie aportando pruebas, sea cierto o falso, lo que importa es que los medios de comunicación controlados por la partidocracia se mantienen en silencio y no informan a los españoles de algo tan grave, tanto del expediente royuela como de las acusaciones de los Royuela y como el silencio de los acusados, siendo estos fiscales, jueces y políticos entre otros.


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 Ene 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Hola @Tyg3r
> 
> 
> Desde el hilo de técnicopreocupado en el que dice que la fiscalía le pide 40 años, he visto a varios foreros en distintos hilos diciendo la palabra : "presuntamente", incluso a ti mismo en el hilo de robert martínez.
> ...




Yo uso ese prefijo desde que me crigieron a denuncias falsas, ahi es donde he aprendido como funciona la injusticia española y me he aprendido los trucos...


----------



## Energia libre (1 Ene 2022)

javvi dijo:


> No recordaba aquella ola de defunciones del Severo Ochoa. Casi invita a ponerse conspirólogo (la ciencia de las conspiraciones, según Rafapal).
> 
> Partiendo de una noticia de El País. Por las fechas, parece que están celebrando el primer aniversario del nuevo régimen: 3 de abril. Pistoletazo de salida del plan eugenésico. Sobran los viejos, que votan a la derecha.
> 
> ...



Hoy en dia es mas peligroso un hospital en España que una prision en Bolivia o Brasil, hay más posibilidades de salir con los pies por delante en los primeros y ademas deprisita, se piensan poco facturarte al otro barrio, la insensibilidad de medicuchos y vailarinas (con V) del tiktok es total.


----------



## Bimmer (2 Ene 2022)

Igual no os acordáis, pero hace tiempo dije que me parecía mucha casualidad que algo tan gordo como el expediente royuela saliese medio año antes que la "pandemia".


Como dice el ilustre don @Peritta , soy algo peliculero, solté varias películas mentales sobre esa "casualidad" (eso no quita que pueda llegar a tener razón en algunas), pero lo que os voy a decir ahora se basa en algo objetivo como la geopolítica.


No me voy a enrollar porque da para hilo propio pero atentos a esto :










BRICS 2021


La sigla BRICS se refiere a Brasil, Rusia, India,China y Sudáfrica, todos ellos considerados economías emergentes, con un gran potencial, que pueden llegar a estar entre las economías dominantes a mediados de siglo.Son además países que se caracterizan por estar entre los más grandes, con Rusia...




datosmacro.expansion.com






¿Qué pintan los Royuela y el expediente con BRICS?


Todo, os tenéis que informar sobre el BRICS, la mezcla perfecta entre globalismo y patriotismo, apuesto porque Estados Unidos va a agachar la cabeza a esos 5 países, aceptando el destronamiento pero con intención de pelear, y para esto meterán al clan Trump en el gobierno.


Europa juega un papel fundamental, está dando una lección a todo el mundo de cómo no hacer las cosas, y creo que la Agenda 2030 es un señuelo para que el BRICS se haga con el poder de Europa, y para ello tiene que contar con gente como los Royuela (patriotas).












Las apariencias engañan , y lo mejor de todo es que puede que ni ellos mismos sepan de qué va lo que están haciendo, pero si lo veis desde la geopolítica y el papel de el BRICS, tiene todo el sentido del mundo lo que os digo.


----------



## Peritta (2 Ene 2022)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Don @Peritta , no me lisonjee que después dirán que somos lo mismo de lo mismo. Aunque no sé cómo tomarme lo de circunspecto
> 
> Y lo jodido además es que también me gustan las chirigotas gaditanas, los toros y otras lindezas. Lo que no le veo la cosa es a los vídeos coreanos ... todavía. Tiempo al tiempo.



No, no le lisonjeo ni le hago la pelotilla aunque entre los hombres también nos piropeemos. Que a mi me han llamado pieza, figura, artista o campeón cuando he estado oportuno, atinado, o he evitado algún pequeño desastre.
Lo de circunspecto era por tener el avatar de un personaje histórico, pero ahora que lo pienso sir Winston no era nada circunspecto, que le atizaba a frasco más que Carrasco y entonces se le tenía que desatar esa lengua viperina ...o triperina. Jua, jua, jua.
Lea usté formal, que mantiene las formas, si no le gusta lo de circunspecto.

Lo que estaba haciendo yo era templando gaitas o quitándole hierro a la conversación.

Y es ahí es donde entran las chortinas coreanas a las que me he aficionado recientemente.



Sí, también habrá chortinos y bailarán mu bien y tal (en Corea como en el resto del mundo los hombres bailan con los pies y las mujeres con las manos) pero yo ni los veo ni los conozco.
El hecho es que las niñas ésas me levantan a mí el espíritu ¿qué quiere que le diga? y se me pasan los cabreos morunos.


Y es que el temita de este hilo da para que se le solapen a uno los cabreos de dos en dos o de tres en tres. Y para que a nadie se le vuelva a abrir la úlcera intercalo algún vídeo de ésos



No, si empecé poniendo al sargento Kim, cuyo parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia, sirviendo en la policía benetérita turca a las órdenes del Fiscal General de Estambul y no se llamaba Kim.
Pero los textos que me salían tenían más mala leche que gracia y allí, en Pussan, es donde he acabado asentando a sargento Ruiz... digo Kim.

A ver dónde pongo las fosas.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (2 Ene 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Fue después de que don Baltasar (ya me gustaría a mí echarle un vistazo a su archivo secreto) imputara a Pinochet y alcanzara fama y renombre mundial.



Creo que ya conté que conozco a la prima del juez melenas. Me contó que se quejaba de Garzón, que hacía trabajar a destajo a todo el mundo, para luego colgarse él las medallas. Lo de Pinochet igual. En realidad, eso lo venían preparando desde hace años unos exiliados chilenos y argentinos. En concreto, hay un profesor chileno en la Facultad de Políticas de Somosaguas (el laboratorio de Podemos), en cuyas clases iban contando, en tiempo real, lo que estaba pasando con Pinochet cuando cometió el error de ir a un hospital británico. Él era uno de los que venían preparando la trampa desde hace años. A veces se paraba y decía: esto es secreto de sumario. No puedo seguir. Sabían perfectamente que no extraditarían a Pinochet debido a su avanzada edad. Sólo pretendían darle un susto. Garzón lo único que tuvo que hacer es firmar un par de papeles y se llevó la fama mundial.


----------



## rafabogado (2 Ene 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> El sujeto al que te refieres es el mismo con otra cuenta que estuvo en este mismo hilo haciendo spam de esas noticias sobre los Royuela, pero esas noticias no tienen nada que ver con esto, que alguien esté acusado, condenado o sentenciado no tiene que ver con que lo que denuncie aportando pruebas, sea cierto o falso, lo que importa es que los medios de comunicación controlados por la partidocracia se mantienen en silencio y no informan a los españoles de algo tan grave, tanto del expediente royuela como de las acusaciones de los Royuela y como el silencio de los acusados, siendo estos fiscales, jueces y políticos entre otros.



Hombre, son cosas que guardan cierta relación, aunque depende de quien las mire.

A mí una persona condenada por falsificación me viene con los nuevos diarios de Hitler y, como mínimo, desconfío.

Un poco aquello de que la cabra tira al monte, sin pensar mal.

Además de que los que nos movemos en el mundillo jurídico sabemos que, generalmente, te pillan 1 pero has liado 11.

De todas formas, con esto solo quiero justificar mi desconfianza, que no significa que lo que muestran los Royuela sea ni verdad ni mentira. Quien quiera creerlo, que lo haga. Yo mismo, les creí muchos meses al principio, hasta que la historia empezó a hacer cada vez más lagunas. Naturalmente que no tengo la inteligencia de César Vidal, que vio las lagunas desde el minuto 1 y le dijo a Santi que no se creía nada.


----------



## Debunker (2 Ene 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Las apariencias engañan , y lo mejor de todo es que puede que ni ellos mismos sepan de qué va lo que están haciendo, pero si lo veis desde la geopolítica y el papel de el BRICS, tiene todo el sentido del mundo lo que os digo.




La derecha mundial saben todos muy bien lo que defienden, resurgen con fuerza, defienden las naciones históricas y defensa de su autonomía, su cultura y valores, dicen sí al globalismo mercantil pero no al político, social y económico . En el barullo ideológico mundial se mezcla de todo , así países comunistas coinciden con la derecha en la defensa de sus naciones y Rusia y China incluso anti-progre, por otro lado está el globalismo económico y financiero donde se rompe la baraja y no sabemos porque ni ellos lo saben, si el neoliberalismo, o capitalismo salvaje demencial globalista encontrará en China su mejor aliado, o no. 

Los BRICS fueron muy conocidos porque Goldman Sach le dio mucha publicidad, pero poco o nada han hecho ni hacen, en cambio la Organizción de Cooperación de Shanghai tienen *tratado de defensa mutua* , como la OTAN, cooperación económica, mercantil , etc. y los países que acoge tienen la mayor población mundial,

" La Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai está integrada actualmente por ocho Estados miembros (China, India, Kazajstán, Kirguistán, Rusia, Pakistán, Tayikistán y Uzbekistán), cuatro Estados observadores interesados en adherirse como miembros de pleno derecho (Afganistán, Belarús, Irán y Mongolia) y seis “Asociados en el Diálogo” (Armenia, Azerbaiyán, Camboya, Nepal, Sri Lanka y Turquía). !casi ná!

Y a todo eso, cada bloque desestabiliza a su contrario con cooperación mezclada, la America Latina la han hecho unos zorros en contra de EEUU y la UE pero en esa causa hay políticos europeos concretamente españoles como Borrell o ZP, en Ucrania la misma táctica para joder a Rusia, es todo un galimatías, un acertijo . 

Por otro lado hay más organizaciones euroasiáticas , de importancia, pero para que calentarse más la cabeza ?


----------



## CesareLombroso (2 Ene 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Hombre, son cosas que guardan cierta relación, aunque depende de quien las mire.
> 
> A mí una persona condenada por falsificación me viene con los nuevos diarios de Hitler y, como mínimo, desconfío.
> 
> ...




El primo marica de Nacho Vidal, aparte de hereje de mierda, es un puto masonazo como su hermano.


----------



## Peritta (2 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> La derecha mundial saben todos muy bien lo que defienden, resurgen con fuerza, defienden las naciones históricas y defensa de su autonomía, su cultura y valores, dicen sí al globalismo mercantil pero no al político, social y económico . En el barullo ideológico mundial se mezcla de todo , así países comunistas coinciden con la derecha en la defensa de sus naciones y Rusia y China incluso anti-progre, por otro lado está el globalismo económico y financiero donde se rompe la baraja y no sabemos porque ni ellos lo saben, si el neoliberalismo, o capitalismo salvaje demencial globalista encontrará en China su mejor aliado, o no.
> 
> Los BRICS fueron muy conocidos porque Goldman Sach le dio mucha publicidad, pero poco o nada han hecho ni hacen, en cambio la Organizción de Cooperación de Shanghai tienen *tratado de defensa mutua* , como la OTAN, cooperación económica, mercantil , etc. y los países que acoge tienen la mayor población mundial,
> 
> ...




Me parece que se ha confundido usté mamuasé y esta posta que acaba de publicar no pertenece al hilo del expediente Royuela sino a este otro hilo:




__





Rusia. Revolución conservadora


Me ha parecido muy interesante, me gustaría conocer vuestras opiniones después de verlo. Enviado desde mi M2101K6G mediante Tapatalk




www.burbuja.info





Ahora lo suyo sería borrar esta posta y escribir en su lugar (sobreescribir) un guapo texto de su puño y letra -o de su teclado y sus pecadores dátiles- que venga más a cuento, en lugar de abrir posta nueva aunque don @javvi diga poste.

Sí, aquí también empieza a hablarse de geopolítica, cosa que no es nada Paco (por ahí fuera son más cabrones) y le resta credibilidad al expediente Royuela que es más nuestro, más Paco.
Muchas gracias don @Bimmer por la foto de nuestros James Bond Paco. 

No sabemos en qué fundación u organigrama está Mena. Lo cierto es que si está fuera de la administración ya no tiene tanto poder. Luego no descarto que aún siga vinculado a ella a través de algún patronato, mecenazgo público -que no privado- o chiringuito administrativo y aún siga vinculado a ella.

La lucha de clases actual no es "izquierda vs. derecha" ni "arriba vs. abajo" sino "dentro vs. fuera"

de la administración, claro.

En cualquier caso no soy yo muy de hacer rayas en el agua y dividirnos por clases dado el corporativismo gremial que padecemos, y además en el futbol o en los toros, o en el bar de cuñaos, alternamos todos juntos sin preguntar.

Y es que, en contra de Marx, soy de la opinión de que las clases no tendrían por qué luchar, que ya hay bastantes ascensores sociales (si es que no están descacharrados u ocupados en exclusiva por la administración) y bastantes enemigos tenemos por fuera como para perder energía en rozamiento interno.

¿Alguien sabe pues qué hace Mena?. ¿A qué dedica el tiempo libre?.
¿Está completamente del todo desligado de la administración?

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (2 Ene 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Ahora lo suyo sería borrar esa posta y escribir en su lugar (sobreescribir) un guapo texto de su puño y letra -o de su teclado y sus pecadores dátiles- que venga más a cuento en lugar de abrir posta nueva, aunque don @javvi diga poste.
> 
> Sí, aquí también empieza a hablarse de geopolítica, cosa que no es nada Paco (por ahí fuera son más cabrones) y le resta credibilidad al expediente Royuela que es más nuestro, más Paco.




Contesto a Bimmer que es quien ha abierto esta discusión , en cualquier caso se supone que los Royuelas tienen ideología y Mena también y por mucho que uno se mueva por el asesinato de su hijo y el otro por la pasta, ambos son mantenidos y financiados por ideologías ¿qué ideología tiene el garganta profunda de los Royuelas, que ideología tienen todos los colaboradores y compinches de Mena: ministros, jueces, fiscales FDSE etc.? Quizá si supiéramos más sobre el trasfondo geopolítico e ideologico de estos dos frentes , veríamos las cosas más claras. 


Uséase monsieur que no borro ni una coma. Tenga un buen día.


----------



## Uritorco (2 Ene 2022)

Como está el patio. Lo han subido hace media hora. Cualquier día sale este hilo en el ER.


----------



## ShellShock (2 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Como está el patio. Lo han subido hace media hora. Cualquier día sale este hilo en el ER.



Puta mierda de socialistas. Qué ascazo dan. ¿Esos 50k o 1000 por crítica negativa de dónde lo sacan? ¿Tanto ganan matando? ¿Saldrá también de nuestros impuestos?

Pero bueno, tampoco es nada nuevo. Todos los partidos, y especialmente PSOE y Podemos, tienen miles de bots en Twitter haciendo exactamente eso mismo.

Por cierto, para contactar con los dos fiscales europeos que menciona Royuela, que son





Luxembourg | European Public Prosecutor’s Office







www.eppo.europa.eu









Finland | European Public Prosecutor’s Office







www.eppo.europa.eu




creo que sólo tiene que escribir aquí





Contact | European Public Prosecutor’s Office







www.eppo.europa.eu





Dudo mucho que la podredumbre sociata tenga control sobre eso, aunque nunca hay que subestimar a esa escoria.

De todas formas, yo si fuese los Royuela, contactaría también con asociaciones no dependientes de la UE por si acaso. Estas dos por ejemplo:




__





Organized Crime and Corruption Reporting Project - OCCRP


News on corruption and organized crime by a global network of investigative journalists.




www.occrp.org












International Consortium of Investigative Journalists - ICIJ


We work together with investigative journalists around the globe to investigate the most important stories in the world.




www.icij.org


----------



## Monsieur George (2 Ene 2022)

Confesad... ¿Cuánto os ha pagado Mena?


----------



## Bimmer (2 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Por otro lado hay más organizaciones euroasiáticas , de importancia, pero para que calentarse más la




Yo no me la he calentado, para mi solo el BRICS es el que cuenta, y como digo, no me parece casualidad que conozcamos el expediente royuela a la vez que se establece la Agenda 2030 y entra el sincero como presidente del gobierno.


En otras palabras, los Royuela no van por libre, son marionetas, reciben órdenes y tienen un plan establecido.


----------



## Debunker (2 Ene 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Puta mierda de socialistas. Qué ascazo dan. ¿Esos 50k o 1000 por crítica negativa de dónde lo sacan? ¿Tanto ganan matando? ¿Saldrá también de nuestros impuestos?
> 
> Pero bueno, tampoco es nada nuevo. Todos los partidos, y especialmente PSOE y Podemos, tienen miles de bots en Twitter haciendo exactamente eso mismo.
> 
> ...




El mejor post que he leído en este foro, por fin alguien diciendo : Acción 

¿Por qué no le envías a Santi esas direcciones ?


----------



## ShellShock (2 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> El mejor post que he leído en este foro, por fin alguien diciendo : Acción
> 
> ¿Por qué no le envías a Santi esas direcciones ?



Si alguien tiene contacto con él, que se lo haga llegar. Seguramente echará un ojo a este hilo él mismo de vez en cuando.


----------



## Uritorco (2 Ene 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> En otras palabras, los Royuela no van por libre, son marionetas, reciben órdenes y tienen un plan establecido.



Los Royuela no son marionetas de nadie. Llevan 25 años denunciando todo eso. Solo que ahora han encontrado un huequecito de difusión en las redes sociales tras la salida de Santi de prisión. 
Me parece que para marionetas y trolls pagados... posiblemente hasta en este foro.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Los Royuela no son marionetas de nadie. Llevan 25 años denunciando todo eso. Solo que ahora han encontrado un huequecito de difusión en las redes sociales tras la salida de Santi de prisión.
> Me parece que para marionetas y trolls pagados... posiblemente hasta en este foro.





¿En qué año se hacen con las notas? 


Convendría especificar "todo eso".


----------



## javvi (3 Ene 2022)

Van subiendo el listón. Cada vez notas más inverosímiles. A no ser que salga algún otro tipo de prueba, de las que se han demandado en este foro, algún golpe de efecto que nos calle la boca a todos, mi predicción es que el ER va a perder toda credibilidad. Santiago Royuela no puede alargar eternamente el: "es algo complicado, difícil de entender, de momento no os lo puedo contar". Mena no sólo es un corrupto, ladrón, mafioso, asesino y psicópata, además es un gilipollas, que literalmente pierde los papeles a cada paso.

Ahora, todos los que tengamos una mínima duda sobre el ER, por muy educados que seamos, nos hemos convertido en sospechosos de estar subvencionados con cincuenta mil euracos. Mena se lo cuenta a Margarita, Ruiz, como siempre, se encarga de todo.


----------



## Debunker (3 Ene 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Van subiendo el listón. Cada vez notas más inverosímiles. A no ser que salga algún otro tipo de prueba, de las que se han demandado en este foro, algún golpe de efecto que nos calle la boca a todos, mi predicción es que el ER va a perder toda credibilidad. Santiago Royuela no puede alargar eternamente el: "es algo complicado, difícil de entender, de momento no os lo puedo contar". Mena no sólo es un corrupto, ladrón, mafioso, asesino y psicópata, además es un gilipollas, que literalmente pierde los papeles a cada paso.
> 
> Ahora, todos los que tengamos una mínima duda sobre el ER, por muy educados que seamos, nos hemos convertido en sospechosos de estar subvencionados con cincuenta mil euracos. Mena se lo cuenta a Margarita, Ruiz, como siempre, se encarga de todo.




El misterio desde que comenzó el ER , venido de muy atrás con denuncias ante los tribunales (2006-2009)inclusive, de papeles que consiguieron en la clínica Morin , una explicación plausible pero no necesariamente cierta, el misterio , como digo, está en el topo o topos , garganta profunda o como queramos llamarlo que aporta las notas a los Royuelas y a dichas notas los Royuelas le dan toda credibilidad, o sea creen en ese topo o topos al extremo de jugárselo todo , porque ya me contarás como van a terminar los Royuelas en caso de que las notas sean falsas, porque si las últimas notas son falsas , todas son falsas porque tienen la misma redacción y la misma letra tanto de Mena como de Ruiz. Si ese fuera el caso, Santi terminaría en la cárcel hasta el final de sus días y a D. Alberto Royuela le embargarían hasta los calzoncillos, sin contar que dado una denuncia tan gorda a Santi se lo harían pagar en la cárcel en la ducha día y noche. Dado a lo que se exponen los Royuelas, la fuente de las notas deben ser del todo fiable para los Royuelas. Claro está que los Royuelas pueden ser tontos del culo y se la han metido blanda , pero ¿para qué? , si todo es una trola , la trola debe estar organizada por lo implicados en el ER ¿a quién o quienes les podría interesar magnificar el ER a las alturas actuales hasta hacerlo inverosímil?

Como el tema es tan gordo al extremo de que se cargaría al PSOE y a saber que más, no es descabellado pensar que entra en juego la geopolítica, a las puertas de EEUU , se ataca a EEUU, todo centro y sur americano a través de Foro de San Paulo y el grupo de Puebla están promocionando, el seudo comunismo progre y consiguiendo que todos los recursos mineros y todos los recursos de centro y sudamerica, caigan en manos de China y Rusia, eso ya es un hecho. Es la zona del mundo , por encima de Africa, donde tanto chinos como rusos tienen sus prioridades , encima pagan esos recursos con armas. Negocio completo y movimiento geoestratégico colosal.









Foro de São Paulo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Grupo de Puebla - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Esos foros están repletos de socialistas españoles y la izquierda podemita o super progre que además influyen notoriamente en implantar toda la mierda que tenemos en España.

Aparte el PSOE cae fatal en EEUU tanto a social-demócratas como a republicanos, no es de extrañar, los socialistas siempre se han significado por su odio a EEUU al que acusan de todos los males de la humanidad, el único presidente que tuvimos que cayó de puta madre en EEUU, fue Aznar .

Como Santi ya ha mencionado en varias ocasiones Florida y Miami, pueden que sean organizaciones de la geopolitica que, a través de encargos a Mena se infiltraran en la "organización Mena " para corroborar sus delitos, descubrieron a Ruiz y cosa fácil siendo Ruiz un corrupto y criminal del copón , le ofrecen amnistía y un pedazo retiro en las islas del Caribe y pásame las notas de lo contrario eres hombre muerto. 

Es de cajón y de lógica que Santi no puede hablar de sus topos, sería el final del ER y algo deben tener pendiente en El Líbano (politica internacional) cuando Santi planea un viaje allí.

También comentó Santi que Mena chocheaba, con 85 años es de lógica, pero además y por experiencia, cuando eres mayor tu vida se revive, debe ser eso que dicen del juicio final antes de morir y Mena debe estar aterrado y necesita escribir notas a los suyos aunque sea para chorradas para sentir que no está solo y gente de poder le apoya.

vale, lo mío parece de novela, pero no es descabellado , eso de la realidad supera la ficción está más que aceptado, así que yo prefiero seguir el ER y darle apoyo hasta el final, después de todo no arriesgo nada, los que arriesgan todo son los Royuelas y por eso mismo no sería yo persona de bien si abandono.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Ene 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Van subiendo el listón. Cada vez notas más inverosímiles. A no ser que salga algún otro tipo de prueba, de las que se han demandado en este foro, algún golpe de efecto que nos calle la boca a todos, mi predicción es que el ER va a perder toda credibilidad. Santiago Royuela no puede alargar eternamente el: "es algo complicado, difícil de entender, de momento no os lo puedo contar". Mena no sólo es un corrupto, ladrón, mafioso, asesino y psicópata, además es un gilipollas, que literalmente pierde los papeles a cada paso.
> 
> Ahora, todos los que tengamos una mínima duda sobre el ER, por muy educados que seamos, nos hemos convertido en sospechosos de estar subvencionados con cincuenta mil euracos. Mena se lo cuenta a Margarita, Ruiz, como siempre, se encarga de todo.






El canal de Santiago tiene 725 vídeos, y ni un vídeo en el que salgan presentando denuncias del expediente en alguna comisaria o comandancia, en el que se les vea hablando con los agentes y se les vea a estos hablando con los Royuela. ¿Por qué?



Porque el expediente royuela está creado para normalizar la criminalidad, está creado para que de algo muy importante, haya una mayoría que ni se interese por el tema, y que la minoría que se interesa, con el paso del tiempo vaya perdiendo interés en el asunto, con la gravedad que eso supone.


Por ejemplo yo que sigo este hilo, no he vuelto a ver un vídeo completo de los Royuela desde el segundo vídeo de estos dos :










En ambos vídeos veis que no hacen lo que yo os digo, se graban con una denuncia en la calle y en el otro vídeo al lado de una comandancia pero no se graban dentro de la comandancia para que se les vea hablando con los agentes sobre el expediente y que se vea como hacen la denuncia, etc etc.



Lo único que se saca en claro del expediente es que sirve para deslegitimar al sistema, a la partidocracia, políticos, jueces y fiscales, policías y medios de comunicación al mantenerse en silencio todos ellos y sin hacer nada ante acusaciones tan graves.


----------



## Borraska (3 Ene 2022)

Yo también tengo algunas dudas sobre el ER pero, ¿por qué nadie denuncia a los Royuela? ¿por qué Mena, Robles, ZP, Bermejo, Jimenez Villarejo, etc. se dejan llamar asesinos públicamente en un canal con 37.000 seguidores?

Ese es el punto fuerte del ER.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Ene 2022)

Lo acaban de subir ahora.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Ene 2022)

javvi dijo:


> A no ser que salga algún otro tipo de prueba, de las que se han demandado en este foro, algún golpe de efecto que nos calle la boca a todos



Cuando asesinen a su padre. A ver si eso os convence definitivamente. 
Aunque espero que eso no llegue a suceder.


----------



## Jurgenz (3 Ene 2022)

Borraska dijo:


> Yo también tengo algunas dudas sobre el ER pero, ¿por qué nadie denuncia a los Royuela? ¿por qué Mena, Robles, ZP, Bermejo, Jimenez Villarejo, etc. se dejan llamar asesinos públicamente en un canal con 37.000 seguidores?
> 
> Ese es el punto fuerte del ER.



Es que es muy cantoso que se lleven dando nombres desde que empezó y que todo el mundo mire para otro lado.

Sin esas notas manuscritas todo habría sido diferente, para empezar ni ellos se hubiesen tirado a la piscina y obviamente de hacerlo hubiesen sido denunciados ya desde el principio y siendo la palabra de uno contra la del otro, esto habría terminado con los Royuela condenados.


----------



## rafabogado (3 Ene 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Van subiendo el listón. Cada vez notas más inverosímiles. A no ser que salga algún otro tipo de prueba, de las que se han demandado en este foro, algún golpe de efecto que nos calle la boca a todos, mi predicción es que el ER va a perder toda credibilidad. Santiago Royuela no puede alargar eternamente el: "es algo complicado, difícil de entender, de momento no os lo puedo contar". Mena no sólo es un corrupto, ladrón, mafioso, asesino y psicópata, además es un gilipollas, que literalmente pierde los papeles a cada paso.
> 
> Ahora, todos los que tengamos una mínima duda sobre el ER, por muy educados que seamos, nos hemos convertido en sospechosos de estar subvencionados con cincuenta mil euracos. Mena se lo cuenta a Margarita, Ruiz, como siempre, se encarga de todo.



Además, en los últimos videos encontramos "presuntas" notas entre Mena y Margarita Robles, o sea, ahora no es Ruíz el destinatario ni parece que intervenga, por lo que todo canta un poco más. Si las notas son reales, ¿quién es el correo del Zar?

Y lo de los 50.000 euros casi coloca las notas al mismo nivel cronológico de los videos. Tenemos las notas calentitas, casi recién escritas.

Como he dicho en otras ocasiones, todo está a punto para el final de la segunda temporada y el comienzo de la tercera, con un Mena de guest star actuando desde su doritocueva o cualquier otro conejo de la chistera que se saque Santi. Parece que el padre no quiere ni aparecer en los videos.


----------



## javvi (4 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Cuando asesinen a su padre. A ver si eso os convence definitivamente.
> Aunque espero que eso no llegue a suceder.



¿Convencer de qué? Yo me hago preguntas, no estoy convencido de nada. Pueden matar a Alberto Royuela, a su hijo, a Mena, a Ruiz, incluso a la ministra. Cualquiera de ellos es asesinable.

Es el propio Santiago el que siembra la duda. No recuerdo ahora exactamente en qué vídeo, uno de los últimos, dice que a lo mejor Mena está siendo usado por los suyos. No recuerdo si dice "a lo mejor" o "es posible" o algo parecido.

Si dice esto Santiago, una de dos: o bien no lo sabe, es una especulación suya, como la de cualquiera de nosotros; o bien sabe algo que de momento no nos lo puede contar. Pues eso es lo que me pregunto: ¿quiénes son? ¿con qué proposito están usando a Mena? ¿no está reconociendo Santiago que a ellos también les están utilizando?



Bimmer dijo:


> El canal de Santiago tiene 725 vídeos, y ni un vídeo en el que salgan presentando denuncias del expediente en alguna comisaria o comandancia, en el que se les vea hablando con los agentes y se les vea a estos hablando con los Royuela. ¿Por qué?



Este es uno de los puntos. No sé si legalmente lo podrían hacer, igual les empuran, pero por lo menos grabarse entrando en la Casa de la Guardia Civil. Y ahora no recuerdo: ¿tenemos escaneados, como con otros documentos, las denuncias puestas en Caspe y Vinaroz?



Borraska dijo:


> Yo también tengo algunas dudas sobre el ER pero, ¿por qué nadie denuncia a los Royuela? ¿por qué Mena, Robles, ZP, Bermejo, Jimenez Villarejo, etc. se dejan llamar asesinos públicamente en un canal con 37.000 seguidores?
> 
> Ese es el punto fuerte del ER.



Efectivamente: por un lado eso, y por el otro lado lo otro. Por eso algunos nos hacemos cruces.


rafabogado dijo:


> Además, en los últimos videos encontramos "presuntas" notas entre Mena y Margarita Robles, o sea, ahora no es Ruíz el destinatario ni parece que intervenga, por lo que todo canta un poco más. Si las notas son reales, ¿quién es el correo del Zar?
> 
> Y lo de los 50.000 euros casi coloca las notas al mismo nivel cronológico de los videos. Tenemos las notas calentitas, casi recién escritas.
> 
> Como he dicho en otras ocasiones, todo está a punto para el final de la segunda temporada y el comienzo de la tercera, con un Mena de guest star actuando desde su doritocueva o cualquier otro conejo de la chistera que se saque Santi. Parece que el padre no quiere ni aparecer en los videos.



¿Y cómo serán las notas de la 3ª temporada? Ruiz: ¿eres gilipollas, o te has dado con un poyete? acabo de ver el vídeo en el canal de YT de Royuela en el que cuenta que ha interceptado la nota en la que me quejo de que en su canal de YT ha interceptado la nota que en su canal de YT...


----------



## rafabogado (4 Ene 2022)

javvi dijo:


> ¿Y cómo serán las notas de la 3ª temporada? Ruiz: ¿eres gilipollas, o te has dado con un poyete? acabo de ver el vídeo en el canal de YT de Royuela en el que cuenta que ha interceptado la nota en la que me quejo de que en su canal de YT ha interceptado la nota que en su canal de YT...



Yo he seguido el canal desde el principio, creo que desde el video nº veintipico, y los encontré porque yo seguía a Juan de la familia Lankamp y empezó a hacer cameos en la casa de los Royuela y a contar el expediente, que mezclaba con su teoría del adenocromo y el bar España. Aunque no había relación, él se la encontraba por aquello de las altas esferas luciferinas, la masonería de ZP y tal.

En cuanto Santi empezó a coger carrerilla en solitario, y también con los directos y con lo de dar su cuenta para pedir ingresos, aparecieron los primeros trolles (igual estaban antes, pero yo los empecé a ver hace año y algo), digo trolles porque eran muy cansinos, pero no decían ninguna mentira, porque votaban los videos en negativo y recordaban que padre e hijo son ex-convictos y ex-reclusos, mientras que los "denunciados" en la trama eran todos gente respetable y de alta consideración social. Al margen de las formas, trasladaban un mensaje de lucidez y recordaban que muchos expedientes del expediente hacían aguas y no se correspondían con la realidad, como el de Gutiérrez Mellado. Supongo que eso molestaría a los Royuela, porque lo que les venían a decir, en síntesis, era que no son trigo limpio, y se lo decían en público.

Bien, eso estaba y ha seguido estando, los trolles o detractores del expediente Royuela y están desde que el expediente cogió carrerilla en las redes.

Pues en los últimos videos se han sacado de la manga que Mena (sic) encarga a Margarita (sic) buscar trolles para hablar mal del canal por 50.000 euros. Todo apunta a que esto es una idea de Santi para justificar esos comentarios negativos, como si fuera algo relativamente reciente, y como si fuera lo más normal del mundo que un Fiscal se dedicase a pedirle a una Ministra que busque trolles, cuando, a través de Ruíz, podría buscar cualquier empresa informática que hiciera ese trabajo sucio. No es necesaria una comunicación manuscrita Fiscal-Ministra, y menos una comunicación "vulnerable" que Santi va a "escanear" para una tontada semejante (buscar trolles). Digamos que una Ministra de su importancia tiene mejores ocupaciones que buscar trolles, amén de que estas cosas se zanjan antes por teléfono que vía nota que todos saben y todos sabemos que siempre pesca Santi.

El expediente se ha convertido en una teleserie que ya hace aguas por todas partes. Y señor Javvi, que conste que a mí no me pagan 50.000 euros... más bien me doy por pagado con las horas de diversión, porque la verdad es que disfruto con el canal y con los nuevos conejos que Santi, que es muy inteligente, se va sacando de la chistera para mantener la atención e involucrar a más y más gente, a ver si alguno saca los pies del tiesto (aunque esto último es más triste que divertido). Los últimos videos, desde la denuncia de Arimany, son una deriva de provocaciones a terceros, a ver si alguno de los aludidos salta y el expediente lía una pelota más gorda, judicialmente hablando.


----------



## Duda Metódica (4 Ene 2022)

No se si en todo es falso, o todo cierto, o hay algo de cierto. En el pasado en este mismo foro he señalado más de una vez lo que para mi eran errores, incongruencias o puntos débiles. En cuanto al tema de las notas, aunque me parece dificil que los malos estén tropezando una y otra vez en la misma piedra, no hay tanto misterio. En este último video Santi da a entender que las notas provienen de varios robos, uno de ellos en la clínica, pero que ha habido robos de notas antes y después de lo de la clínica. Entiendo que se refiere a robos en el lugar o zulo donde se archivan las notas.
Por otra parte si son unos falsarios la tarea es ingente, son muchas notas, y la novela que nos están colando digna de Hollywood. Además, en algunos casos han colgado documentos que no son notas, por ejemplo en el caso de la muerte de Javier Royuela. Solo ha denunciado el forense y nadie investiga ni una sola denuncia, eso es algo como mínimo sospechoso. Si esto es un montaje no solo estarían implicados los Royuela, sería algo de mucha más entidad. Padre e hijo solos, no tienen capacidad para falsificar tanto documento. 
No obstante, mientras el ER se base solo en papeles, no le veo mucho futuro.


----------



## javvi (5 Ene 2022)

*SANTIAGO ROYUELA SE HACE ECO DE NUESTRAS DUDAS.*

De las de este foro, o de los otros: Grupo Facebook ER, comentarios de su canal de YT. No hay mucho más. La explicación de la interceptación de la última remesa de hace unos meses es que Mena no tiene un despacho. Supone que a partir de ahora tomarán medidas.



¿Por qué se alude a los fiscales europeos Harri Tiesmaa y Gabriel Seixas?



ShellShock dijo:


> Por cierto, para contactar con los dos fiscales europeos que menciona Royuela, que son
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no creo que la explicación está en que los Royuela se aburren y por eso se han inventado el ER, o que el objetivo sea ganar un dinerillo monetarizando el canal. La cantidad que puedan sacar es ridícula comparado con el riesgo que supone hacer acusaciones tan graves.

Aquí hay algo muy gordo. Una guerra entre dos bandos muy poderosos, o quizá la hipótesis de @Bimmer de la normalización del crimen. Santiago insinúa que podría tener que ver con la propia masonería.


_The overall cost of fraud against EU funds is estimated at around €500 million,* Gabriel Seixas* - who will sit on the governing body of the European Public Prosecutor's Office (EPPO) on behalf of Luxembourg - told parliamentarians on Wednesday._​​_








3,000 cases of alleged EU fraud awaiting EPPO


Luxembourg delegate tells of plans to recruit 110 extra staff by next year




www.luxtimes.lu




_
El coste total del fraude de los Fondos de la Unión Europea se calcula en unos 500 millones de euros. Eso dijo Gabriel Seixas a los parlamentarios. Que lo diga un luxemburgués manda huevos.

*El Consejo nombra a los 22 miembros que conformarán la Fiscalía Europea

EL OBJETIVO DE LA NUEVA OFICINA ES LUCHAR CONTRA DELITOS QUE DEBILITEN LA ECONOMÍA









El Consejo nombra a los 22 miembros que conformarán la Fiscalía Europea


El objetivo de la nueva oficina es luchar contra delitos que debiliten la economía




www.noticiasdenavarra.com




*
El otro fiscal, el finlandés *Harri Tiesmaa, *aparece en una lista de fiscales de toda la UE. 

_Este nuevo organismo que tiene como objetivo proteger la economía de la Unión de delitos como la corrupción, el blanqueo de capitales o el fraude. Los miembros de esta oficina, junto con la fiscal jefa nombrada en 2019, Laura Codruta Kövesi, serán los encargados de "supervisar las investigaciones y procedimientos penales" y formarán parte del Colegio de la Fiscalía Europea_​​_








El Consejo nombra a los 22 miembros que conformarán la Fiscalía Europea


El objetivo de la nueva oficina es luchar contra delitos que debiliten la economía




www.noticiasdenavarra.com




_​En la representación española está la fiscal *María Concepción Sabadell Carnicero.* La que dirigió la acusación de *Gürtel.*



https://www.mjusticia.gob.es/en/ministerio/gabinete-comunicacion/noticias-ministerio/maria-concepcion-sabadell










La mujer que dirigió la acusación de Gürtel, candidata a convertirse en fiscal europea


La Fiscalía Europea comenzará a funcionar en 2020 y tendrá competencia "para investigar y perseguir las infracciones" relacionadas con las finanzas de la UE




www.elconfidencial.com





Otra posible hipótesis: nos vana a crujir, pero bien. La deuda eterna para España de la que habla Soros: esclavitud y exterminio para los próximos cien años. Tienen que legitimarlo. Mena, Robles y unos cuantos más son corderitos que van a ser sacrificados.


----------



## javvi (5 Ene 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Pues en los últimos videos se han sacado de la manga que Mena (sic) encarga a Margarita (sic) buscar trolles para hablar mal del canal por 50.000 euros. Todo apunta a que esto es una idea de Santi para justificar esos comentarios negativos, como si fuera algo relativamente reciente, y como si fuera lo más normal del mundo que un Fiscal se dedicase a pedirle a una Ministra que busque trolles, cuando, a través de Ruíz, podría buscar cualquier empresa informática que hiciera ese trabajo sucio. No es necesaria una comunicación manuscrita Fiscal-Ministra, y menos una comunicación "vulnerable" que Santi va a "escanear" para una tontada semejante (buscar trolles). Digamos que una Ministra de su importancia tiene mejores ocupaciones que buscar trolles, amén de que estas cosas se zanjan antes por teléfono que vía nota que todos saben y todos sabemos que siempre pesca Santi



Exacto, mejor no se puede explicar.


----------



## javvi (5 Ene 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> En este último video Santi da a entender que las notas provienen de varios robos, uno de ellos en la clínica, pero que ha habido robos de notas antes y después de lo de la clínica. Entiendo que se refiere a robos en el lugar o zulo donde se archivan las notas.



Sí, pero es muy distinto que hubiese varios zulos antes del canal: En un lugar de Aragón de cuyo nombre prefiero no acordarme...y otra muy distinta después de canal, que pasa a ser contenido de las notas. Ahí es cuando la historia empieza a ser inverosimil. ¿Una gente que puede poner en jaque al presidente de la 1ª potencia mundial son tan chapuzeros con sus notitas?



Duda Metódica dijo:


> Si esto es un montaje no solo estarían implicados los Royuela, sería algo de mucha más entidad. Padre e hijo solos, no tienen capacidad para falsificar tanto documento



Por supuesto, hay que ser muy iluso para pensar que los Royuela, con solo la ayuda de sus camaradas falangistas, han podio montar semejante Tsunami.


----------



## javvi (5 Ene 2022)

*LIBERTAD PARA JOSÉ ANTÚNEZ BECERRA. VÍCTIMA DE LA REPRESIÓN INSTITUCIONAL*

Un amigo de Santiago represaliado por las corruptas instituiciones penitenciarias.


----------



## Debunker (5 Ene 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> El canal de Santiago tiene 725 vídeos, y ni un vídeo en el que salgan presentando denuncias del expediente en alguna comisaria o comandancia, en el que se les vea hablando con los agentes y se les vea a estos hablando con los Royuela. ¿Por qué?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




me pregunto yo, porque perdéis el tiempo con una denuncia en la que no creéis? Debéis estar muy aburridos en estos tiempos tan increíbles que sufre toda la humanidad que da para todo, para entretenerse, para llorar, para reir, para cagarse patas abajo....menuda puta mierda de mundo, según ha crecido la población mundial, han crecido los crímenes y delitos más horrorosos que la la imaginación humana pueda concebir , el infierno es el planeta Tierra y trabajamos todos en nuestra extinción, cosa que dicen reputados científicos, estamos llegando a nuestro límite, hemos llegado a tal extremo que no solo en UK , los científicos se asocian para mitigar las causas de riesgo existencial, de la universidad de Cambridge os dejo enlace para que os entretengais, se dedican según ellos :

*We are dedicated to the study and mitigation of risks that could lead to human extinction or civilisational collapse*









Centre for the Study of Existential Risk


A Cambridge University interdisciplinary research centre dedicated to the study and mitigation of risks that could lead to human extinction or civilisational collapse.




www.cser.ac.uk





Cuando presentas una denuncia en una comisaría no puedes grabar el interior con polis o GC, o sea es ilegal grabar a los polis cuando están en el ejercicio de sus funciones, 









¿Es ilegal grabar a la policía en el ejercicio de sus funciones? | Red Jurídica


Uno de los bulos más extendidos relacionados con la Ley Orgánica de Seguridad Ciudadana (conocida como la «Ley Mordaza«) es que esta norma prohíbe grabar vídeos o tomar fotos de agentes de policía mientras están trabajando. No es cierto. Filmar a la policía, en sí mismo, no es una acción...




red-juridica.com





De la web de los Royuelas, Denuncias presentadas:


*Denuncias de Alberto Royuela en cada juzgado sobre cada asesinato*
Denuncias presentadas en cada juzgado correspondiente a cada asesinato por Don Alberto Royuela Fernández:
POSTED ON 27 JUNIO, 2020 BY ADMIN
*ENTREGA 134: DENUNCIAS DE LA 11 A LA 15 ANTE LA AEAT POR DELITOS ECONÓMICOS DE JUECES Y POLÍTICOS.*
Denuncias de la 11 a la 15 contra jueces, fiscales y políticos.
Videos
POSTED ON 27 JUNIO, 2020 BY ADMIN
*Entrega 131: DENUNCIAS DE LA 6 A LA 10 ANTE LA AEAT CONTRA FISCALES, JUECES Y POLÍTICOS POR CUENTAS OPACAS*

Videos
POSTED ON 27 JUNIO, 2020 BY ADMIN
*ENTREGA 119: DENUNCIAS DE 2002 ANTE EL TSJC Y HACIENDA A MAGISTRADOS Y POLÍTICOS*
De las diferentes denuncias, más de 20, presentadas ante el TSJC y Hacienda a partir…
Videos
POSTED ON 27 JUNIO, 2020 BY ADMIN
*Entrega 110: Ampliación de Denuncias 2004 ante la AEAT contra magistrados y políticos*
Sobre las denuncias a magistrados, fiscales y políticos en el 2004 por cuentas en el…
Videos










*Denuncias AEAT por depósitos de dinero Nº 12


Denuncias AEAT por depósitos de dinero Nº 11


Denuncias AEAT por depósitos de dinero Nº 10


Denuncias AEAT por depósitos de dinero Nº 9


Denuncias AEAT por depósitos de dinero Nº 8


Denuncias AEAT por depósitos de dinero Nº 7


Denuncias AEAT por depósitos de dinero Nº 6


Querella y denuncias en 2004 ante el TSJC y Hacienda por delitos económicos contra el fiscal Carlos Ramos Rubio*
Denuncias y querella ante el TSJC por delitos económicos al fiscal Carlos Ramos Rubio

*Denuncias 1,2 y 3 en 2004 ante la AEAT de Madrid contra magistrados y políticos por cuentas opacas*
Adjuntamos las 3 denuncias de 2004 que se puso contra diversos magistrados y políticos,

*El fiscal Mena controlaba las denuncias contra el abortista Carlos Morín Gamarra*
El fiscal Mena Álvarez controlaba las posibles denuncias de chicas contra el doctor abortista Carlos…
POSTED ON 12 MARZO, 2021 BY ADMIN
*Directo con el Juez Fernando Presencia a las 16:00. Novedades*
Directo con el Juez Fernando Presencia. Novedades ante las denuncias contra la red criminal del…
Videos
POSTED ON 10 MARZO, 2021 BY ADMIN
*La UDYCO estaría implicada en cientos de crímenes*
El fiscal Mena controlaba las denuncias de los familiares a través de los sistemas informáticos…
Videos




*El fiscal Mena Álvarez y el negocio de los abortos*
Relación de cartas del fiscal Mena Álvarez dirigidas al doctor Carlos Morín para concertar citas…

*Lista de cartas certificadas con acuse de recibo a cada juzgado de los asesinatos del fiscal Mena*
Listado de las cartas remitidas con acuse de recibo por Alberto Royuela Fernández.

*El fiscal Mena Álvarez intenta asesinar a Alberto Royuela Fernández*
En el año 2004, debido a unas denuncias que Alberto Royuela puso contra los fiscales…

*Inicio*
Videos Aquí puedes encontrar toda la historia al completo, desde los comienzos hasta el estado…

*Intimidaciones del fiscal Mena Álvarez*
Intimidaciones del fiscal Mena Álvarez a las familias de los que asesinaban. También podrán ver…

*Asesinatos del fiscal Mena encargados por Mariano Fernández Bermejo (1)*
Asesinatos cometidos por el fiscal Mena a instancias de Mariano Fernández Bermejo. Bajo la denominación…
POSTED ON 3 OCTUBRE, 2019 BY JAVIER ROYUELA
*Entrega 54: EL MAGISTRADO GERARD THOMAS COBRABA POR LOS ASESINATOS DE MENA*
Entrega 54: De cómo el fiscal Mena se convierte en una «máquina de asesinar» por…
Las Cartas, Videos
POSTED ON 20 SEPTIEMBRE, 2019 BY JAVIER ROYUELA
*Entrega 43 – ACLARACIONES SOBRE EL ARCHIVO DEL FISCAL MENA*
Entrega 43: Breve comentario y composición de lugar acerca del archivo del fiscal muerte, Mena…
Las Cartas, Videos
POSTED ON 30 JULIO, 2019 BY JAVIER ROYUELA
*Entrega 20 – La Trama*
Comienzan los ataques a base de denuncias y prensa contra Alberto Royuela.
La Trama, Videos

© Javier Royuel


De Acodap 1 denuncia entre otras, buscalas,









A punto de entrar en prisión Margarita Robles - ACODAP


El CGPJ obstruye la investigación de los asesinatos ordenados por el “fiscal psicópata” José María Mena. ACODAP presenta denuncia.




acodap.com






POR DENUNCIAS NO ES


----------



## Debunker (5 Ene 2022)

javvi dijo:


> *LIBERTAD PARA JOSÉ ANTÚNEZ BECERRA. VÍCTIMA DE LA REPRESIÓN INSTITUCIONAL*
> 
> Un amigo de Santiago represaliado por las corruptas instituiciones penitenciarias.



Pobre hombre, espero que no todas las cárceles actúen así, de la gran prostituta que es Cataluña, se puede esperar de todo, no se de qué, se sienten orgullosos los catalanes, su época de esplendor debido al tráfico de esclavos de donde provienen sus grandes fortunas, su mejor tiempo y expansión económica bajo Franco y ahora que son indenpendientes porque lo son, los hdp más grande que pisan el planeta y encima ensucian toda España con sus crímenes.


----------



## Debunker (5 Ene 2022)

javvi dijo:


> El coste total del fraude de los Fondos de la Unión Europea se calcula en unos 500 millones de euros. Eso dijo Gabriel Seixas a los parlamentarios. Que lo diga un luxemburgués manda huevos.




Pues se quedó muy corto, 500 millones y más se chupó Andalucía solita, como todo lo malo se copia habrá más millones por ahí desaparecidos


----------



## Debunker (5 Ene 2022)

En distrito TV, el Expediente Royuela, un congresista del PP dice que naturalmente conoce el ER, y como Distritotv tiene conexiones y-o colaboraciones con la derecha como Carlos Cuestas que, como sabéis trabaja en OK Diario, se entiende que todo el mundo conoce ya el ER y lo que se desprende de los comentarios es que el ER es demasiado gordo para creerlo, pero igualmente hay unanimidad en reconocer que si los acusados en el ER no reaccionan poniendo denuncias por la acusación de los más graves delitos que se pueden cometer y consienten que sus ilustres nombres sean pisoteados en la ciénaga más gorda jamás vista , algo grande ocurre y dicen que esto solo puede solucionarse en los tribunales haciéndose la pregunta que todos nos hacemos, ¿por qué no denuncian los implicados del ER? 

A partir del minuto 1:06:30


----------



## Debunker (5 Ene 2022)

Me he preguntado, si el ER es mentira, entonces es un delito de injurias y calumnias que, aunque no esté judicializado , se puede presentar denuncia con esas alegaciones a youtube que puede cerrar el canal temporal o definitivamente, ¿por que no lo hacen ?


“Los más fáciles son los delitos de *injurias y calumnias*”, explica Morell, en referencia a acusaciones falsas e insultos a través de un vídeo de YouTube cuyas penas pueden ir desde los 6 a los 14 meses de cárcel en el primer caso y desde los 6 meses a los 2 años en el segundo (o multas durante ese mismo tiempo).


Normalmente se quedan a nivel de LA plataforma: te bloquean el vídeo o te prohíben monetizarlo. Lo lógico es que no vaya a más


“Como delitos penales, esos son los más sencillos”, recuerda Morell. Pero no son los únicos: se puede usar YouTube para *vulnerar la imagen* de otra persona o, en función de qué se cuente en los vídeos, podría llegar a cometerse un delito de *revelación de secretos* (penado con entre 3 meses y un año de cárcel o multa de 6 a 12 meses). “Según cómo hicieras el video podrías entrar en un caso de *amenazas*”, señala también el coordinador de esta guía, recordando que, en ese caso, la pena puede ir de los 3 meses al año de cárcel (o multa de 6 a 24 meses).


“Al final, lo que expreses es lo que tiene más probabilidades de constituir un delito”, resume Morell. Pero las cosas pueden ir más allá: a ReSet se le acusó de un *delito contra la integridad moral* al darle galletas con dentífrico a un indigente, castigado con entre 6 meses y 2 años de cárcel. Finalmente, logró la libertad con el pago de una fianza de 2.000 euros. “En el caso del que iba besando a las chicas a bote pronto, le acusan de *acoso*”, rememora el abogado.










Los delitos en YouTube que te pueden llevar a la cárcel (o costar una gran multa)


Subir vídeos a la plataforma propiedad de Google es sencillo, pero meter la pata también. Una guía legal aconseja a los usuarios cómo actuar para no terminar en un juzgado




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Uritorco (6 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> me pregunto yo, porque perdéis el tiempo con una denuncia en la que no creéis?



No insista, los Royuela solo son marionetas de gente mu gorda y poderosa, o son colaboradores de Mena con la única finalidad de "normalizar el crimen", nos dicen por aquí. Yo es que en este tipo de debates estériles ya no me inmiscuyo.

El vídeo de hoy. Las "fosas" nuevamente en la picota.



Y el domingo un directo:


----------



## Debunker (6 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> No insista, los Royuela solo son marienetas de gente mu gorda y poderosa, o son colaboradores de Mena con la única finalidad de "normalizar el crimen", nos dicen por aquí. Yo es que en este tipo de debates estériles ya no me inmiscuyo.




Tienes toda la razón, es lo inteligente, mi reacción es debida a que me he sentido (ya es pasado) engañada por foreros aquí que han estado capitaneando este hilo, pero mis dudas ya las tenía sobre ellos, después de todo no ha sido ninguna sorpresa, con pasar de ellos hasta el culo, asunto zanjando. 

Antes de zanjarlo, me impele explicar que los trolls para el ER, no son cualquier troll, lo normal que hace un troll es dar voz y expandir los dimes y diretes de su formación política y cualquier noticia negativa sobre opositores de su formación política, todo organizado desde su formación que solo tienen que expandir a base de clicks como autómatas, un troll del ER es consciente y sabe que el ER es cierto para que le paguen por destruirlo y tiene que, crear sus textos y argumentos de forma inteligente para sembrar dudas y negación del ER y rebatir los argumentos a favor del ER, o sea un manipulador, un troll del ER se hace cómplice de la organización mafiosa de Mena a sabiendas. Esos troll hay que buscarlos y ser bien pagados. La hdp criminal de la "menestra" no tiene mejor labor que hacer en su puta vida.


----------



## Peritta (6 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón, es lo inteligente, mi reacción es debida a que me he sentido (ya es pasado) engañada por foreros aquí que han estado capitaneando este hilo, pero mis dudas ya las tenía sobre ellos, después de todo no ha sido ninguna sorpresa, con pasar de ellos hasta el culo, asunto zanjando.



Estas cosas no las dirá por mí ¿no?.

Es que yo tengo la percepción contraria y estoy bastante escamado con que no hayan aparecido mal a penas trolls a dar la turra y a derroir este hilo.
Sí, apareció el Voodoo y el Pady McAlon a descalificar a los Royuela y a provocar e insultar a los lectores y a intentar cambiar el tema de conversación, pero poco más, y a ésos ya les tengo en el ignore, de modo que si no les citáis no sé si han intervenido o no.
Pero yo, al revés que usté mamuasé, tengo la sensación de que los trollers están respetando este hilo.

Supongo que por el manto de silencio decretado por la superioridad -o superioridades- sobre este asunto y la omertá ésa de los maffiosos de dos o tres efes.

Sin embargo más me escama que los de las zanquiúses seamos siempre los mismos, como si no nos leyeran ni los usuarios de este mismo foro.

PD.- Las 10.000 visitas que tienen los vídeos de don Santi no son de 10.000 usuarios únicos, sino que más de uno de nosotros, o por lo menos yo, ha entrado más de una vez a ver los vídeos buscando algún dato o algo. Luego a algunos nos cuentan dos o tres veces. Y además no todas las visitas se ven el vídeo entero, que más de uno y más de dos habrán caído ahí por casualidad y buscando otra cosa, pero el contador de visitas habrá saltado igual.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (6 Ene 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Estas cosas no las dirá por mí ¿no?.
> 
> Es que yo tengo la percepción contraria y estoy bastante escamado con que no hayan aparecido mal a penas trolls a dar la turra y a derroir este hilo.
> Sí, apareció el Voodoo y el Pady McAlon a descalificar a los Royuela y a provocar e insultar a los lectores y a intentar cambiar el tema de conversación, pero poco más, y a ésos ya les tengo en el ignore, de modo que si no les citáis no sé si han intervenido o no.
> ...




Para nada pienso que vd. sea un troll, que haya dudas y se debatan es humano, en este tema el que entre alguien y deje un comentario ofensivo o negativo del ER, es también dentro de la normalidad, en este tema, el troll es el que parece unido a la causa , pero introduce aquí y allá comentarios que invitan a la duda, es una labor larga y creo que Mena da las explicaciones necesarias a Robles de la estrategia que debe seguir un troll de esta causa que, en definitiva es minar la credibilidad del ER y eso hay que hacerlo con mucho tacto por que si no, conseguirías nada o todo lo contrario de lo que pretendes.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Ene 2022)

Yo no dudo de la corrupción judicial porque no se puede dudar de algo que existe, del expediente royuela y los Royuela dudo pero porque está diseñado y creado para dudar de él y de ellos, ahí está lo importante de todo esto.



Todo cambiaria muchísimo si se hiciera lo que os he dicho varias veces, y no tiene sentido que no lo hagan porque sea ilegal cómo habéis dicho.



Por qué en más de 720 vídeos subidos, no hay uno solo en el que se les vea presentando los documentos del expediente y las denuncias en una comisaría o comandancia, y se les vea a los Royuela hablando con los policías, porque les pueden pixelar la cara a los agentes para que no sea ilegal ya que no se les podría reconocer al no verles la cara.


Por qué no hay ni un solo vídeo haciendo eso que sería el vídeo más importante, lo que más credibilidad daría al expediente y quitaría todas las dudas a los dudosos y a los negacionistas del expediente royuela.


----------



## YonnyMestampo (7 Ene 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Yo no dudo de la corrupción judicial porque no se puede dudar de algo que existe, del expediente royuela y los Royuela dudo pero porque está diseñado y creado para dudar de él y de ellos, ahí está lo importante de todo esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supongo que no lo hacen porque es una gilipollez.
Un fiscal puede actuar de oficio solo con los vídeos del canal de Royuela.

Es decir, el hecho de que a ti te haga falta un vídeo a cámara oculta en plena comisaría denunciando, no significa que para el sistema judicial, con lo que tiene (y con muchísimo menos) en Youtube, no le baste para que se armase un escándalo de la hostia.

Tú imagínate que alguien sube una violación o un asesinato a YouTube, ubicado inequívocamente en España.
Seguramente el vídeo caería en minutos. Pero alguien lo descarga antes de eso y con él va a comisaría.

Lo que sucedería después te sorprenderá.

La policía investiga, pasa a manos de la cadena de fiscales y jueces que haga falta y se busca al autor del asesinato/violación. 

Si el vídeo no cae e incluso si nadie denunciase, el fiscal se enteraría de la existencia del vídeo tarde o temprano y terminaría actuando de oficio.
....



Por lo tanto, que haya un solo vídeo hablando de delitos, acusando a fiscales de cometerlos, a jueces también, a policías, guardias civiles, etc etc, incluso a ministros, presidentes de gobierno, y que nadie haga nada para limpiar su imagen siquiera, le da total credibilidad al contenido del vídeo.

Y no hay solo un vídeo si no cientos.

Han pasado ya muchos meses desde que empezó el canal de Royuela. El fiscal de turno tendría que saber que existe el canal.
Decenas de miles de personas están suscriptas al canal.
Se sabe que el número de suscriptores es siempre mucho menor que el de visualizaciones.
Hay vídeos con más de 50000 visualizaciones. Uno con más de 80000.
Más las decenas de miles de visualizaciones de otros canales.
Buscas Royuela y ves uno con 150000 visualizaciones.

O sea que no hace falta ir a comisaría con una cámara oculta para demostrar que hay un policía enterado del asunto. 

Solo a través de YouTube ya se sabe que debe haber decenas de policías que lo conocen.

Y no veo las querellas por injurias y calumnias volar por todas partes como pasaría si tú o cualquiera subiera un vídeo (sin pruebas) acusando de cometer delitos varios a un grupo de personas con cierto poder a nivel judicial.


----------



## Debunker (7 Ene 2022)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> Por lo tanto, que haya un solo vídeo hablando de delitos, acusando a fiscales de cometerlos, a jueces también, a policías, guardias civiles, etc etc, incluso a ministros, presidentes de gobierno, y que nadie haga nada para limpiar su imagen siquiera, le da total credibilidad al contenido del vídeo.




Además son delitos que abarcan todo el código penal, más de 1.500 asesinatos (doble que la ETA), asesinatos encargados por prominentes políticos, tráfico de drogas a lo grande, abuso en las cárceles, me impactó un montón la orden de Mena de violar día y noche a un preso para que confesara donde tenía un botín robado y apropiarse Mena del botín, colaboración en crímenes y tráfico de drogas con los terroristas de ETA, robos con violencia, poner en mercado dinero falso, identidades falsas, en fín no hay delito tipificado que la banda de Mena no haya cometido, todo con colaboración de ministros-as y hasta el mismo presidente de Gobierno , es que no hay mafiosos en el mundo que superen esto y aunque lo igualen no sería con la colaboración descarada de políticos en el gobierno y protegidos por el mismo gobierno, amen de la judicatura. 

Santí se encabronó con el fiscal actual de Cataluña, Bañeres, y le grita en el vídeo 100 veces, corrupto, corrupto, encubridor de crímenes , lo pone a parir , no es que el ER mine la imagen de esos corruptos, es que los acusa de los peores delitos y crímenes que se puedan cometer y todo ello posible con la Justicia super corrupta y políticos de alto nivel. Estamos en manos de asesinos corruptos es lo que denuncia el ER y todos los acusados en público y directo callados como putas.


----------



## cebollo (7 Ene 2022)

No he seguido mucho este hilo. Tengo dos preguntas:
¿Han contado algo gordo las últimas semanas? Últimamente no he mirado nada.

Cuentan que el origen de la trama es a mediados de los 90 con Belloch de biministro. ¿Ven la trama estable a lo largo del tiempo o consideran que fue a menos con Aznar, a más con Zapatero, estable con Rajoy...? ¿Han hecho algún análisis político?


----------



## YonnyMestampo (7 Ene 2022)

Peña ha caído.


----------



## Monsieur George (7 Ene 2022)

Mena ha puenteado a Ruiz y le ha pedido a MR que le pase un contacto del CNI para que se encargue de Peña.


----------



## Monsieur George (7 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No he seguido mucho este hilo. Tengo dos preguntas:
> ¿Han contado algo gordo las últimas semanas? Últimamente no he mirado nada.
> 
> Cuentan que el origen de la trama es a mediados de los 90 con Belloch de biministro. ¿Ven la trama estable a lo largo del tiempo o consideran que fue a menos con Aznar, a más con Zapatero, estable con Rajoy...? ¿Han hecho algún análisis político?



Han interceptado una remesa nueva de notas de Mena. En resumen: Mena trabaja para la Logia de Florida, que a su vez trabaja para Soros. Según deduce Mena, el propósito de la gente que tiene más arriba es crear un Estado global sionista.


----------



## Duda Metódica (7 Ene 2022)

Si Ruiz se ha marcado un Paesa, también puede ir en ese sentido el asesinato de Peña e incluso el de la esposa de este último. Pueden haberse confeccionado notas a sabiendas de que iban a ser interceptadas, al objeto de hacer otro Paesa para Peña y su esposa. Habría que ver los certificados de defunción, de Ruiz y del matrimonio Peña. Aún así, de no existir restos para hacer estudios de ADN, no se podrá asegurar que los realmente fallecidos se correspondan con quienes consten en los certificados de defunción.


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Ene 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Han interceptado una remesa nueva de notas de Mena. En resumen: Mena trabaja para la Logia de Florida, que a su vez trabaja para Soros. Según deduce Mena, el propósito de la gente que tiene más arriba es crear un Estado global sionista.


----------



## javvi (7 Ene 2022)

Malas noticias, Don @Peritta. No sé si estaba entres sus favoritas. Otro caso de Repentitis.


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Ene 2022)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> Peña ha caído.




A ver si aparece alguna esquela o noticia o algo


----------



## YonnyMestampo (7 Ene 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> A ver si aparece alguna esquela o noticia o algo



Habría que saber más o menos la fecha del certificado de defunción. Porque se supone que esas notas son de la última remesa interceptada, y sería de hace meses. Abril o mayo o anterior.


----------



## Peritta (8 Ene 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Malas noticias, Don @Peritta. No sé si estaba entres sus favoritas. Otro caso de Repentitis.



No, no la conocía don @javvi, pero D.E.P.

Lo que no sé, es si en Corea es ilegal hacer autopsias a diosas y princesitas. Y si no es ilegal será de muy mal gusto.

Seguro.

Total que si el director del Instituto de Medicina Legal de Pussan, que es la segunda ciudad de Corea y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia, no hace autopsias como tampoco se las hicieron a los cuerpos que había en el 1ºA del nº40 de la Avenida Martín Gaite de Leganés el 3 de Abril del 2004 y así no pudimos saber si los suicidas iban endrogaos o no, o es que se habían tomado un café moruno mu fuerte que será costumbre entre los "inmolaos" ésos, tampoco vamos a saber de qué clase de maleto o repentinitis ha muerto la muchacha ésta.

¿Ha dejado nota?.

Bueno, lo mismo sí. La ha encontrado la familia y la ha escondido a la opinión pública. Vamos, como los topillos de Royuela hacen con las que escribe Mena.
Presuntamente Romerales, tò mu presuntamente.
(Pero si me quieres mandar a los de telemáticos que se traigan un monitor que se me ha descacharrado el que tenía en el computer viejo y con éste no puedo entrar en Burbuja más allá de 5 minutos por que por cansinismo publicitario me bloquea el ordenador y tengo que apagar a lo bruto por que se me agota antes la paciencia que la batería. Hasta nunca @calopez

si es que sigues siendo tú).

Mire don @javvi, hay una guerra desatada entre respiracionistas y tragacionistas, y las fakes y las trolas están a la orden del día. Algunos hasta usan la mascarilla para hacer propaganda y se ponen la banderita de España y tal. Pero los rojeras tienen la mala costumbre de utilizar políticamente a los muertos.

Tenga, ésta no es coreana sino formosiana, por si le faltan a usté motivos de peso para oponerse a la ocupación china de Taiwan.



Pero ésta, como todas, terminará siendo suegra, no se crea.



PD.- He ido al pueblo y está tocristo con mascarilla por la calle. ¿Hemos vuelto al estado de alarma o hemos entrado ya en estado de enajenación?.


PD2.-
Se me hace raro que compren 20 millones en moneda falsa. Éso hay que distribuirlo y para ello es necesaria una red de distribución que coloque los billetes, y dudo que Mena y mucho menos la Margarita Robles la tengan.
Pagan 1'5 millones de euros buenos por 20 millones en billetes ful. Y sin mandar a ningún experto a comprobar la calidad de la mercancía, como parece que tampoco hicieron con los diamantes. 
Luego pagan 6'5 euros por cada billete de 50. ¿Cuánto ha de pagar el tío que coloca ese billete en un mercadillo o en un bar?.
Como poco, si es que Mena & copinchers quieren sacar algo, el timador final paga 10€ buenos por cada 50 malos.
No es negocio. Mucho se ha de mover el timador final para que no se queme porque el dinero falso en seguida canta más que Pavarotti.


Y con la droga pasa igual. No me salen las cuentas. O la pasan muy pura y muy barata o el subirse la comisión al 37% no lo aceptaría ninguna red de distribución. La droga pasa por muchas manos antes de llegar al menudeo y todos querrán llevarse un pico.

Además no se hacen así las cosas. El que tiene un kilo, aunque algo menudeará, tendrá que vender, a un precio más barato, a quien le compre 100 o 50 gramos, que a su vez menudeará con ello y querrá sacerse su margen y su beneficio.
¿Qué puñetas sabrá Mena si el camello de la esquina la vende a 60, 70 o 100€ el gramo, como para calcularle el 37% de los beneficios.

No. Tu se la vendes al siguiente y te desentiendes. Así es como se hacen las cosas.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (8 Ene 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> No, no la conocía don @javvi, pero D.E.P.
> 
> Lo que no sé, es si en Corea es ilegal hacer autopsias a diosas y princesitas. Y si no es ilegal será de muy mal gusto.
> 
> ...



Sin negar el encanto de estas señoritas asiáticas, yo me quedo con Turkmenistán. Antigua República Soviética, bañada por el mar Caspio, donde los niños meriendan un bocadillo de caviar. La mayor parte de su territorio es un desierto, pero por debajo una de las mayores reservas de gas del mundo. 

Es verdad que el presidente es un tanto machista. Acusa a las mujeres de provocar la mayor parte de los accidentes de tráfico y quiere que las retiren el carnet de conducir. ¿Qué se puede esperar de un señor que se llama Gurbanguly Berdimuhamedow?









El presidente de Turkmenistán ordena perseguir a las mujeres conductoras, 'culpables' de todos los accidentes


Desidia. Esa es la palabra que describe el hecho de comenzar una mañana de viernes con noticias del presidente de Turkemnistán. No suelen ser buenas, ni...




www.motorpasion.com





No hay ningún país perfecto, pero éste tiene al menos el record mundial de lucha contra el bichito. Cero casos de infección. Incluso tienen el buen gusto de multar al que se le ocurra mentar al bichito. Y por si fuera poco, ir con la mascarilla por la calle se puede pagar con penas de cárcel. ¡Qué más se puede pedir!









Turkmenistán prohíbe usar el término coronavirus y multará a quien use mascarillas


Aseguran por activa y por pasiva que, dentro de sus fronteras, no hay ni un solo caso de Covid-19, pese a no aportar ningún dato oficial y fidedigno. Y eso que Turkmenistán, uno de




www.elmundo.es





Quizá por eso se está montando una tan gorda en Kazajistán el país vecino. Me temo que la osadía del turkomano no le ha gustado nada a los jefes de los jefes de Mena y quieren provocar un efecto dominó de caos y violencia en la región de la rivera del Caspio. 









El presidente de Kazajistán ordena “disparar sin previo aviso” contra los manifestantes


Tokáyev agradece a Putin “su camaradería” tras enviar Rusia y sus aliados a 2.500 militares. Las autoridades de la república centroasiática detienen a más de 3.800 personas




elpais.com


----------



## Debunker (8 Ene 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> PD2.-
> Se me hace raro que compren 20 millones en moneda falsa. Éso hay que distribuirlo y para ello es necesaria una red de distribución que coloque los billetes, y dudo que Mena y mucho menos la Margarita Robles la tengan.
> Pagan 1'5 millones de euros buenos por 20 millones en billetes ful. Y sin mandar a ningún experto a comprobar la calidad de la mercancía, como parece que tampoco hicieron con los diamantes.
> Luego pagan 6'5 euros por cada billete de 50. ¿Cuánto ha de pagar el tío que coloca ese billete en un mercadillo o en un bar?.
> ...



Me asombra , no que deis opinión , sino aseverar como son las cosas de temas que desconocéis por completo, la red de distribución necesaria tanto para poner dinero falso en el mercado como para la distribución de coca y más cosas como armas para delitos o crímenes comunes, Margarita Robles no la tiene, ¿aún no sabéis como MR colaboraba con Mena? MR no se manchaba las manos en el barro, actuaba asepticamente desde despachos, en cambio a Mena le sobraba red para todo lo que quisiera y más si damos crédito al ER, la enorme cantidad de asesinatos y delitos de toda índole, más la limpieza o eliminación de sus colaboradores, unos 350 si mal no recuerdo, da idea de la enorme red de delincuentes criminales que tenía Mena, una red de distribución de coca es perfecta para introducir dinero falso, seguro que mucha coca en el trapicheo fue pagada con dinero falso. ¿qué Mena no sabía a como se vendía el gramo de coca en la calle? 

No me hagas reir, Mena sabía sin pisar calle todo lo concerrniente a la coca, su mejor negocio, menudos amigachos tenía el Ruiz en cantidad y calidad, en el submundo del crimen, el mayor beneficio de la coca viene de su corte y no tanto de su precio, llega practicamente pura y en el primer pase del tio que recibe la mercancía por kilos sufre un corte del 20% , cuando la coca llega al consumidor minmundi de la calle es como máximo un 40% pura y seguro que Mena la consumía , eso si pura, una personalidad como la de Mena se agudiza al triple con el consumo de coca, es la droga más destructiva y traicionera que se puede consumir , así tenemos los políticos más abyectos que imaginar podemos, siempre que se analizan los aseos de Parlamentos, dan positivo en rastros de coca, el último en UK pero en Bruselas también no hace mucho.

En fín una cosa es dar opinión , otra asentar cátedra para más inrri de cosas que desconocemos, por cierto cosas que yo conozco , que he tocado, que he vivido y podría describiros el total funcionamiento , pero ¿para qué? 

Aquí llevo ya meses con un mosqueo del copón y ni lo he comentado porque siempre me digo que, no lo vais a creer o que posiblemente tenga una explicación que yo no encuentro, me pasa solo en este hilo, cuando llevo 5 minutos en el hilo, el ordenador se peta y ni para atrás ni palante, he cambiado el disco duro borrando todo, absolutamente todo de mi PC , sin nube, sin mierdas de ningún tipo, me funciona de maravilla y con rapidez supersónica cabalgando por internet pero cuando entro en este hilo , se peta, ¿sabéis como me apaño? dejo la pagina en pestaña y abro una nueva pestaña de burbuja con este hilo donde me deja unos 15 minutos o así sin petar, si no he terminado en 15 minutos se peta de nuevo y vuelvo hacer lo mismo que me vuelve a dar otros 15-20 minutos, es para mosquearse y mucho, pero ya paso hasta el culo , me importa una mierda y como solo me ocurre aquí , el mosqueo me lleva a pensar que algo tiene el ER y mis comentarios seguramente no gustan .


----------



## Debunker (8 Ene 2022)

Boooom:

*El gobierno estaría malversando fondos europeos para “ayudar” a Margarita Robles a encubrir un centenar de presuntos asesinatos*




*El Gobierno urde lo que apunta a ser un espeluznante montaje para encubrir el centenar de asesinatos denunciados por ACODAP ante la Guardia Civil en los que podría estar involucrada la actual ministra de Defensa. Copia de los nuevos manuscritos llegados a la asociación liderada por el juez Presencia, muestran que el ex fiscal Mena habría pedido a Robles que impidiera a la Benemérita investigar las fosas de Mequinenza, mientras tanto el Gobierno se ocuparía de “eliminar” las pruebas, los cuerpos de los delitos.

ACODAP*, la “Asociación contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública liderada por el juez decano de Talavera de la Reina *Fernando Presencia*, formuló denuncia en base a unos manuscritos que señalan la existencia de una tenebrosa organización perfectamente definida y controlada por el ex fiscal de Cataluña *José María* *Mena*.

De acuerdo con esa documentación, se da a conocer la existencia de una banda organizada dedicada al sicariato por encargo y previo pago. En ella participarían algunos personajes integrados en los cuerpos de seguridad del Estado, así como laboratorios forenses y policía científica. De este modo lograban la abstención de esos cuerpos en las investigaciones de los asesinatos, dejando ocultas las causas. La responsabilidad de controlar a la fiscalía corría por cuenta del propio *Mena*.


En una carta, dirigida por *Mena* al entonces fiscal jefe anticorrupción *Carlos Jiménez Villarejo*, le pedía que se entrevistara con *Zapatero*. En la misiva se mencionaban expresamente las fosas comunes (“chalés” en la jerga de Mena) en la que serían enterrados los casi 400 sicarios (“inquilinos”), los que sirvieron a la banda para ejecutar los crímenes (“eliminaciones”) que se describen en miles de manuscritos. Este es el texto transcrito:

*“Carlos*

_Te dije hace unos días que ya le había enviado a *Zapatero* la carta en los términos que me dijiste, exponiéndole la situación en que iba a quedar todo por aquí después de mí jubilación que, como sabemos, está a la vuelta de la esquina.

Más o menos se lo expuse con toda crudeza, pero no le mencioné nada sobre los chalets de (…), (…) y *Mequinenza*. Y ahí podemos tener un grave problema si no lo dejamos todo bien atado.


Y aunque *Ruiz* asegura que todo se hizo correctamente y es del todo improbable que puedan surgir contratiempos, ambos sabemos que el tiempo es experto en procurar traiciones.

Pero como yo ya me dirigí a él hace unos días, creo sinceramente que lo más acertado, dada la importancia del asunto, es que seas tú quien contacte con *Zapatero* en esta ocasión para exponerle el tema de las fosas y de todo lo que contienen.

En este caso creo que hacer prevalecer tu rango en la interlocución es lo más acertado.

Sé que si *Zapatero* mueve los hilos el tema jamás verá la luz.

Dile a Ruiz lo que piensas y devuélveme la nota, por favor.”_

Los manuscritos que obran en poder de *ACODAP* incorporan una colección de misivas en la que quedaría manifiestamente clara la enorme preocupación y empeño de *Mena* por conseguir las complicidad, protección y colaboración del entonces mandamás del PSOE, *José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero*.

Por todo esto y mucho más, al tener conocimiento de las comprometedoras cartas en las que aparecían reseñadas las tres localidades donde se afirmaba existían fosas comunes, a *ACODAP* no le quedó otra opción que denunciar públicamente y ante las autoridades tan graves asuntos, a la luz de lo que ordena la *Directiva UE 2019/1937* sobre informantes de infracciones del Derecho de la Unión, que es de incuestionable aplicación desde el 17/12/2021.

El 24 de febrero de 2021 se interpuso la denuncia ante la Comandancia de la Guardia Civil de Caspe (Zaragoza).

Un representante autorizado del Benemérito Cuerpo fundado por el Duque de Ahumada informó el 9 de abril siguiente que se iban a emprender las tareas de investigación pertinentes. Sin embargo, nada se hizo desde aquella fecha.

Hoy sabemos la razón de esa inactividad. En unos nuevos manuscritos de *Mena* de los que ha vuelto a tener conocimiento *ACODAP*, se interpela esta vez a la ahora Ministra de Defensa, *Margarita Robles,* pidiéndole ayuda. Lo más interesante de todo es que, la *Robles* parece que también estaba bien metida en el ajo.

Este es el texto transcrito de esos tres nuevos documentos:

_“*1ª Nota del ex fiscal José María Mena Álvarez a Margarita Robles*

Amiga y compañera

Un favor.

En los videos del cabronazo (sic) de Royuela aparecen lo que llaman las fosas de Mequinenza. Si no lo has visto, míralo.

El muy cabrón lo ha denunciado ante la guardia civil.

Aunque no tengas nada que ver en esto ni te afecte personalmente, comprenderás que si caemos nosotros también caes tú.

Qué me interesa entonces? está claro: que la guardia civil no mueva un dedo. Que no investigue absolutamente nada.

Y tú eres la única que puede dar esa orden o hablar con quien tenga que darla. No sé. Apela a la inverosimilitud de la historia, a que es absurdo emplear recursos que suponen una millonada en algo que es un puro bulo. No sé. Argumentos tienes de sobra.

Como siempre confió plenamente en ti.

Dime algo._

*2ª Nota del ex fiscal José María Mena Álvarez a Margarita Robles*

_Amiga y compañera

Asunto: Mequinenza

Lo sabía. Sabía perfectamente que podía confiar plenamente en ti. Tras tu carta, estoy convencido de que la guardia civil no moverá un dedo.

Tampoco sé si la persona que se ha encargado de parar el tema ha tenido que adquirir ciertos compromisos. Por si acaso, en el sobre, en billetes de 500, van 200.000 €. Espero que si existen esos compromisos, sean suficientes._

*3ª Nota del ex fiscal José María Mena Álvarez a Margarita Robles*

_A la atención de Margarita Robles amiga y compañera

Asunto: videos Royuela/ Almacellas

El mismo favor que con el de Mequinenza.

Como no me dijiste nada sobre la compensación económica interpreto que la utilizaste.

Aquí tienes otro sobre con 200.000 €

Dime algo.”_

Lo más sorprendente de todo es que *Margarita Robles* y el propio Gobierno de la Nación se han rendido al chantaje. Y lo han hecho urdiendo un enrevesado montaje jurídico que les permitirá (si nadie lo remedia) desenterrar las fosas, acceder a los cuerpos de los asesinados, y desprenderse de ellos sin levantar sospechas. Pero eso sí, comprometiendo 6 millones de euros procedentes de los fondos de la *Unión Europea*.

Para ello, y de manera absolutamente cínica, espeluznante e ilegal por su propósito delictivo, el Consejo de Ministros aprobó el 5 de mayo del año pasado (un mes y medio después de que *ACODAP* formulara la denuncia ante la Guardia Civil), y con cargo a los fondos europeos, _“un presupuesto de ejecución de seis millones de euros, para rehabilitar 38 hectáreas de terreno en el término municipal de Mequinenza*”*_* que es precisamente donde se supone que están enterrados más de un centenar de cadáveres*.

_“El proyecto contempla la restauración de los espacios mineros asociados a las antiguas explotaciones subterráneas de carbón Grupo Europa y Grupo Virgen del Pilar, situadas en el término municipal de Mequinenza (Zaragoza). Los trabajos comenzarán en 2022, durarán un año y medio, e incluirán lo que más interesa al Gobierno en estos momentos, esto es el movimiento de tierras de esas 38 hectáreas de terreno para localizar las fosas, recuperar los cuerpos y hacerlos desaparecer”_, según recoge la nueva denuncia que acaba de formular *ACODAP* ante los juzgados de instrucción de Madrid.

En el escrito de denuncia se pide al juzgado que, al amparo de lo dispuesto en el artículo 13 de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal y para evitar que desaparezcan las pruebas de los delitos denunciados, *se ordene la paralización total de las obras previstas en el proyecto de restauración* ambiental de los espacios mineros asociados a las antiguas explotaciones subterráneas de carbón Grupo Europa y Grupo Virgen del Pilar, situadas en el término municipal de Mequinenza (Zaragoza), según Convenio firmado por el Ministerio para la Transición Ecológica y el Reto Demográfico (MITECO) y el Gobierno de Aragón, para la restauración ambiental de zonas afectadas por explotaciones mineras de carbón cerradas en las comarcas aragonesas.

También se pide en el escrito dirigido al juzgado que, de acuerdo con lo dispuesto esta vez en el artículo 3 también de la *Lecrim*, se declare, a los meros efectos de la represión penal y con carácter prejudicial, la ilegalidad del referido Convenio firmado entre el *MITECO* y la Comunidad de Aragón al ser constitutivo de *un presunto delito de malversación de fondos públicos europeos*










El gobierno estaría malversando fondos europeos para "ayudar" a Margarita Robles a encubrir un centenar de presuntos asesinatos - El Diestro


El gobierno estaría malversando fondos europeos para "ayudar" a Margarita Robles a encubrir un centenar de presuntos asesinatos




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Debunker (8 Ene 2022)

No me deja poner todas las notas en el anterior post, os las pongo aquí:


----------



## Debunker (8 Ene 2022)

De otro medio:


*El juez Presencia enfila a Sánchez: “al banquillo de los acusados por culpa de Margarita Robles”*
ACODAP denuncia una grave organización delictiva que encabezaría un conocido exfiscal de Cataluña











La *Asociación contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública* (*ACODAP*) sigue poniendo la diana de sus investigaciones en la actual ministra de Defensa, *Margarita Robles*. Pero ahora el exjuez decano de Talavera de la Reina, *Fernando Presencia*, apunta más alto y señala al presidente y a su Gobierno.
Así, *ACODAP* ha formulado una denuncia en base a unos manuscritos que señalan la existencia de una organización presúntamente controlada por el exfiscal de Cataluña *José María Mena*.
“De acuerdo con esa documentación, se da a conocer la existencia de una banda organizada dedicada al sicariato por encargo. En ella participarían algunos personajes integrados en los cuerpos de seguridad del Estado, así como laboratorios forenses y policía científica. De este modo lograban la abstención de esos cuerpos en las investigaciones, dejando ocultas las causas. La responsabilidad de controlar a la fiscalía corría por cuenta del propio *Mena*”, explican desde* ACODAP* a *Periodista Digital*.
En una supuesta carta, dirigida por *Mena* al entonces fiscal jefe anticorrupción *Carlos Jiménez Villarejo*, le pedía que se entrevistara con *Zapatero*. En la misiva se mencionaban expresamente las fosas comunes (“chalés” en la jerga de *Mena*) en la que serían enterrados los casi 400 sicarios (“inquilinos”), los que sirvieron a la banda para ejecutar los crímenes (“eliminaciones”) que se describen en miles de manuscritos.

*ACODAP* aporta además textos manuscritos para respaldar su denuncia. Los manuscritos que obran en poder de *ACODAP *incorporan una colección de misivas en la que quedaría manifiestamente claro el empeño de Mena por conseguir las complicidad, protección y colaboración de* José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero*.
“All tener conocimiento de las comprometedoras cartas en las que aparecían reseñadas las tres localidades donde se afirmaba existían fosas comunes, a* ACODAP *no le quedó otra opción que denunciar públicamente y ante las autoridades tan graves asuntos”, explican a* PD*.
El 24 de febrero de 2021 se interpuso la denuncia ante la *Comandancia de la Guardia Civil de Caspe* (Zaragoza). Un representante autorizado de la Benemérita informó el 9 de abril siguiente que se iban a emprender las tareas de investigación pertinentes. Sin embargo, nada se hizo, según *ACODAP,* que además tiene su versión del motivo por el que no se ha investigado:
“Sabemos la razón de esa inactividad. En unos nuevos manuscritos de* Mena* de los que ha vuelto a tener conocimiento *ACODAP*, se interpela esta vez a *Margarita Robles*, pidiéndole ayuda”.
Según *Presencia*, “lo más sorprendente de todo es que Margarita Robles y el propio Gobierno se han rendido al chantaje. Y lo han hecho urdiendo un enrevesado montaje jurídico que les permitirá desenterrar las fosas, sin levantar sospechas. Pero eso sí, comprometiendo 6 millones de euros de los fondos de la Unión Europea”.
“Para ello, y de manera cínica, espeluznante e ilegal, el Consejo de Ministros aprobó (mes y medio después de que *ACODAP *formulara la denuncia ante la* Guardia Civil*), y con cargo a los fondos europeos, “un presupuesto de ejecución de seis millones de euros, para rehabilitar 38 hectáreas de terreno en el término municipal de Mequinenza” que es donde se supone que están enterrados más de un centenar de cadáveres”, sentencia *Fernando Presencia* quien concluye: “*Pedro Sánchez* y su Gobierno están a un paso de sentarse en el banquillo de los acusados por culpa de *Margarita Robles*”.











El juez Presencia enfila a Sánchez: “al banquillo de los acusados por culpa de Margarita Robles” - Periodista Digital


La Asociación contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública (ACODAP) sigue poniendo la diana de sus investigaciones en la actual ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles. Pero ahora el exjuez decano de Talavera de la Reina, Fernando Presencia, apunta más alto y señala al presidente y a su...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## Uritorco (8 Ene 2022)

La hija de Amancio Ortega vinculada a los negocios de Kike Sarasola.









Sandra Ortega acusa a su ex 'número dos' de falsificar su firma para financiar a Room Mate » Galicia


Sandra Ortega acusa a su ex 'número dos' de falsificar su firma




www.google.es


----------



## Peritta (8 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Me asombra , no que deis opinión , sino aseverar como son las cosas de temas que desconocéis por completo, la red de distribución necesaria tanto para poner dinero falso en el mercado como para la distribución de coca




Como que come usté con mafiosos todos los días como para saber cómo son las cosas. 
Además robaron un contenedor de coca, luego muy de altos vuelos no debían de ser. Incluso un par de ellos volvieron al contenedor a llevarse unos kilillos más. Jua, jua, jua.

Muy Paco todo. 

Si ahora, y por que Mena haya prosperado, mueven la coca por toneladas no sé, pero el proceso seguirá siendo el mismo. Tú solo le puedes sacar el 37% al del siguiente escalón. 
La distribución se hace sola. Es el mercado ¿sabe?. Algunos también forman parte de la red solo para pagarse el vicio. Ésos no están en la banda, a ésos no hay que pagarles, claro. 

Lo que digo es que muchos camellos habría que controlar para llegar al menudeo. 
Y con el dinero falso pasa igual. Mucha gente y a ser posible trashumante, o que se mueva mucho, tienes tú que controlar para colocar 20 millones de euros. Puedes colocar un billete aquí o allá, pero quemas el sitio en poco tiempo y te terminan conociendo. 

Además si su problema es el blanqueo del dinero ¿a qué meterse con dinero falso?

Y es que más que pulir la droga lo que deben de hacer éstos es darle cobertura en puertos y aduanas a los de las redes que la pasan. O así hicieron con una partida de armas para el AlKassar ése, que iba de Holanda a Palestina o de la ceca a la Meca que no sé, y aquí solo hacían escala. 
Ahí sí se puede hablar de porcentajes por que hay a quién cobrárselos. 

Sí, de cuando en vez debe de caer alguna partida de coca en sus manos y por éso buscaban a la Margarita para que les contactara con camellos holandeses o con el Jaroslav y el infiltrao ése para que les pusiera en contacto con los camellos de la ETA.

Luego a mí me parecían unos advenedizos que querían entrar en ese negocio y nunca entendí cómo le dieron matarile al proveedor aquél que también le servía al Jaroslav y solo por que se les jodió el contacto con los de la ETA.

Pero ésto que digo es lo que meparece a mí. Presuntamente. Todo muy presuntamente doña Debunker, no estoy asentando cátedra. Solo le he llevado a usté la contraria.




Por otra parte a mí me pasa igual que a usté mamuasé, me dura 5 minutos y me pasa al entrar en Burbuja no solo en este hilo. Pero no puedo ni dejarla en una pestaña en stand-bay porque se me bloquea el computer igual. 

Esto me pasa desde hará un mes o así, cuando el Calopez se puso mu pesao con que quitáramos los bloqueadores de anuncios. 

Ahora mismo estoy escribiendo en el blog de notas y no tengo en pantalla los textos de los demás, el suyo sí por que lo he copiopegado aquí, así que cuando acabe pegaré este texto allí. 

Pero tantas idas y vueltas me cabrean. Probaré a entrar por el Explorer o a reinstalar el Crome, si no, pues gusto en haberles conocido.

_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (9 Ene 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Como que come usté con mafiosos todos los días como para saber cómo son las cosas.
> Además robaron un contenedor de coca, luego muy de altos vuelos no debían de ser. Incluso un par de ellos volvieron al contenedor a llevarse unos kilillos más. Jua, jua, jua.



No, pero hubo años que sí , me compraban joyas muy especiales y me sentaba a la mesa con ellos, en aquellos años un kgs de coca valía 60.000 € , recién arribada en contenedor practicamente pura, el Mena y su banda que incluso asaltaban propiedades para robar, anda que se les iba a escapar algo así y volver volverían si algo quedó en el contenedor, aunque fueran 250 gramos, de ese episodio que relata y yo no recuerdo. Dos anécdotas de aquellos tiempos, un día , a medio día, un grupo, unos 10 , consiguieron engañar al "portero" para que les abriera la puerta principal del pedazo jardín del chaletazo del mafioso, y tuvieron acceso al interior del chaletazo , nos encañonaron a punta de pistola y se llevaron al mafioso y sus 4 lugartenientes o como quieras llamarlos, tuve una reacción rápida y me acordé del apellido super italiano de mi ex y les dije, si me tocáis un pelo os vais a enfrentar a la familia........ y funcionó, toda la operación fue rocambolesca y de película, ni imaginar podéis y eso fue todo porque entendí que no podía seguir haciendo negocio con ellos, los denuncié sin revelar mi identidad, dando incluso el chivatazo de recepción de una importante cantidad , para saber que el jefe de la poli antidroga del área , era cómplice de ellos, fueron dos años pero supe mucho de la operativa, sobre las infraestructuras en aquella mansión y los subterráneos increíbles que albergaba, como cortaban la coca, el tipo de coches viejos y destartalados que utilizaban para transportes importantes, la operativa en las cárceles para proporcionar gente adecuada al mafioso, etc. Y sí todo muy paco, haber si creéis que los traficantes de coca, sea el eslabón que sea, son cerebritos, cuanto más simples las cosas , mas fáciles de llevarlas a cabo. 

En la coca suele haber cuatro pases principales, el que la trae por cientos de kgs, el que las distribuye a primer nivel por decenas o decena de kgs, el que la recibe por unidad de kg o cientos de gramos, el que finalmente la menudea en la calle que no necesariamente es en la calle, sino en bingos, casinos, restaurantes , bares o baretos, discos, y un largo etc. En los últimos dos eslabones es fácil introducir dinero negro y se hace, lo normal es que el pasante se de cuenta más pronto que tarde del dinero falso que, asume las pérdidas y no distribuye el dinero falso porque corre un riesgo severo de meterse en un follón que descubra su negocio de coca. Los dos últimos eslabones no tienen detrás una banda que los proteja de engaños y fraudes, todo lo contrario, temen a los que tienen por encima de ellos. Es la ley de la selva.

Bueno así os entrenéis con otra historieta más, pero de esas si la gente que las ha vivido hablara, hay decenas de miles por año.



Peritta dijo:


> Luego a mí me parecían unos advenedizos que querían entrar en ese negocio y nunca entendí cómo le dieron matarile al proveedor aquél que también le servía al Jaroslav y solo por que se les jodió el contacto con los de la ETA.



En algún momento entraron en el negocio, así que eran advenedizos, pero lo hicieron pisando fuerte e imponiéndose , matar aunque fuera innecesario dejaba claro quienes eran o digamos su poder, hasta donde llegaban y obtenían respeto a cambio . 

Sigo sin entender porque discutimos todas estas mierdas , si no os entra en la cabeza una determinada acción de Mena , la catalogáis de mentira del ER, pero ninguno de nosotros sabe como funcionan estas operaciones y menos que había en el cerebro de Mena, para mí todo es muy fácil , que los imputados en el ER refuten en público todas esas graves acusaciones que no solo son públicas en youtube sino que están saltando a los medios y ya no hay ni políticos , ni nadie informado de la actualidad que no sepa del ER , es tan fácil como eso, a Margarita Robles la están cubriendo de mierda y denunciando ante la Judicatura, MR tiene suficiente poder para cerrar el canal del ER , una queja de ella hace por un millón de la gente común , pero no lo hace o si lo ha intentado no lo consigue, que hablen y digan y si es mentira el ER será su fín, canal cerrado, los Royuelas en la cárcel y aquí paz y después gloria.


----------



## Debunker (9 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> La hija de Amancio Ortega vinculada a los negocios de Kike Sarasola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No sale nada en ese enlace , pero lo que se lee del enlace es que, Sandra Ortega acusa a su ex número dos de falsificar su firma para financiar a room-mate (Sarasola) , se desprende que no es ella sino alguien dentro de su empresa a la que ella denuncia acusándolo de falsificar su firma. Puede ser una falsa denuncia de S. Ortega pero es hilar muy fino porque el acusado se defenderá ni más ni menos de falsificar firma en contra de los intereses de la empresa para la que trabajaba


----------



## YonnyMestampo (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## YonnyMestampo (9 Ene 2022)

La retransmisión ha empezado.


----------



## Bimb0 (10 Ene 2022)

Cada vez tengo más claro que Rafapal es disidencia controlada. Ha cuestionado los extractos bancarios, los documentos más esclarecedores. Es un farsante as sueldo del CNI.


----------



## YonnyMestampo (10 Ene 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Cada vez tengo más claro que Rafapal es disidencia controlada. Ha cuestionado los extractos bancarios, los documentos más esclarecedores. Es un farsante as sueldo del CNI.



Todavía no lo tengo claro.
Pero que es un magufo de cuidado está clarísimo.

Da mucho asco, y lo único que va a conseguir es desprestigiar el expediente.


----------



## javvi (10 Ene 2022)

A partir de la última intervención de Rafapal:

Las notas de la 1ª temporada son hasta el 2009.
La receptora de las últimas notas, 2ª temporada, es Margarita Robles. Se captan por otras _"frecuencias_", otro _"circuito_". 
Ya no son notas de ida y vuelta. Por tanto, es a Margarita Robles a quien se las roban. 
Dejando a un lado consideraciones cuánticas rafapalianas ¿cómo interceptan las cuentas bancarias de la banda? Es un jaqueo. Rafapal no va mal encaminado en que se trata de un _*"poder superior*". "No son niños, son personas que saben lo que hacen". "Es una lucha, es una guerra, no tenemos tecnología cuántica, pero tenemos medios a los que no tiene acceso un ciudadano cualquiera"_

Es decir, que lo que hay detrás es "_un poder superior"_, o sea, "*algo muy gordo*". Esto no lo digo yo, lo dice Santiago Royuela. Queda claro ¿no? 

Sobre otro de los misterios del ER: ¿por qué no han clausurado el canal de YT de los Royuela? Santiago Royuela: _"a lo mejor hay algún grupo, que se ha fijado, que pertenece a un lobby que está detrás de un partido, y por lo que sea le interesa. Yo lo he llegado a pensar"_. Esto son sus suposiciones, no lo sabe a ciencia cierta.


----------



## Uritorco (10 Ene 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Es decir, que lo que hay detrás es "_un poder superior"_, o sea, "*algo muy gordo*". Esto no lo digo yo, lo dice Santiago Royuela. Queda claro ¿no?



Perdone que le diga, y que insista, pero sigo sin estar de acuerdo, ni comparto esa opinión. Salta a la vista, que Santi tuvo que ser condescendiente en este punto para no dejar en directo como un tonto de capirote al líder ibérico quanonita, que sigue sumido y enfrascado en sus fantasías y paranoias más delirantes. En este campo es un puro desinformador. Es tan descarado que el propio Santi tuvo también que pararle más tarde los pies, diciendo que de tecnología quántica y otras majaderías nanai de la china. ¿Que los Royuela pueden tener un apoyo a título individual y personal de algún elemento bien relacionado? No lo niego, pero nadas más.

Con el tema de los trevijanistas mejor ni hablar. Otra pura y absoluta estafa.

Lo siento por los que siguen creyendo infantil e ingenuamente que aquí hay una guerra oculta y solapada entre "buenos" y "malos". Un argumento que sería muy propio de un guión fantasioso de Hollywood. *En el stablishment que nos gobierna todos son peores. *La última posibilidad de redención y liberación se produjo en 1945, a partir de aquí... simplemente la nada. TODO es campo del enemigo. De los MALOS.


----------



## javvi (10 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> ¿Que los Royuela pueden tener un apoyo a título individual y personal de algún elemento bien relacionado? No lo niego, pero nadas más.



Será la señora de la limpieza del despacho de la Ministra de Defensa, que ha hecho de estranjis una copia de la llave del cajón donde Doña Margarita guarda las notas de su amigo Pepe.



Uritorco dijo:


> Lo siento por los que siguen creyendo infantil e ingenuamente que aquí hay una guerra oculta y solapada entre "buenos" y "malos". Un argumento que sería muy propio de un guión fantasioso de Hollywood. *En el stablishment que nos gobierna todos son peores. *La última posibilidad de redención y liberación se produjo en 1945, a partir de aquí... simplemente la nada. TODO es campo del enemigo. De los MALOS.



¿Todos menos los Royuela y algún colaborador puntual? pues cómo los tendrán los colaboradores puntuales. ¿no será el mismo Odín y su lugarteniente Thor?


----------



## rafabogado (10 Ene 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Será la señora de la limpieza del despacho de la Ministra de Defensa, que ha hecho de estranjis una copia de la del cajón donde Doña Margarita guarda las notas de su amigo Pepe.



Y nadie desconfía de ella, pues las sigue cogiendo puntuales para cada video.

Raro que Mena no le diga a Margarita: "oye, ponlas en otro sitio, que en el video de ayer las volvieron a leer".


----------



## Duda Metódica (10 Ene 2022)

Nos dijeron que tenian gente vigilando las fosas y luego resultó que no sabian la ubicación exacta, no había jaque mate. Por lo tanto no me voy a creer ahora lo del poder superior detrás del expediente ni las predicciones de algún tertuliano acerca de que esto explotará en 2022. El paso del tiempo irá enviando al expediente al campo de la historia y sacándolo del terreno de la actualidad, más o menos como el 11M. Solo algún golpe de efecto: imagen de periodistas abordando a Ruiz o Peña en la calle, aparición de inquilinos, declaración suculenta de algún arrepentido ... puede hacer que el expediente pase a un primer plano.


----------



## Peritta (10 Ene 2022)

________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda es


----------



## Debunker (10 Ene 2022)

Yo lo único que se es que, no se nada.

Las únicas cuentas que me hago es que apoyaré el ER , humilde aportación pero no tengo otra, si resulta ser una farsa que, tampoco puedo explicarme el porqué o sea que motivos hay para crear una farsa de esa magnitud que de ser farsa solo destrozaría a los Royuelas, si es mentira o casi todo, cuatro foreros, familiares y algunos amigos, me concederán sus risitas y el "te lo dije", lo cual me importa una mierda, pero sería para mi más doloroso si todo es cierto y le he dado la espalda. No es tanto por la justicia que se merezca el ER, es por el conjunto de la sociedad, una sociedad con los administradores de justicia corruptos , es una prisión , no una sociedad o país y menos patria. 

Esa nueva canalización de las notas que según Santi ya no son archivadas o guardadas y van en solo una dirección , se les han caído a MR, y las últimas de Mena- Ruiz , Ruiz-Mena sobre la mujer de Peña , ¿a quién se les ha caído? Lo lógico es que se le caigan al emisario que lleva las notas que en camino puede abrir sobre y hacer una fotocopia perfecta de la nota tanto para entregar a MR como a los Royuelas , ¿quien otro podría tener acceso a las notas ? Hablamos del despacho de la ministra de Defensa , no puedo imaginar un despacho más sensible con más seguridad y control, más que el del mismo presidente de Gobierno. No se, lo mismo las notas son entregadas en el domicilio de la ministra. Pero ya es raro que tengan un topo en el domicilio de la ministra.

Otra cosa que me pone de los nervios es la absoluta ignorancia que tiene Santi sobre la actualidad y como funciona, me refiero a la mención de la plandemia en youtube que hizo volar a la mayoría de youtubes a telegran y otros medios y fue super sonado y su falta de tacto para defenderse de la metedura de pata en este vídeo que, le llevó tiempo en enterarse, hay veces que no sabe que es un diputado, sino lo tiene escrito en chuleta , no tiene ni puta idea de las movidas y noticias de políticas actuales y está totalmente ajeno al covid y las grandes movidas mundiales , vive solo para el ER , pero con deficiencia, no recuerda ni nombres ni movidas de cosas que dijo hace un mes, deben ser los porros de los que abusa y da la versión más paco de las grandes movidas para el control poblacional, con Soros a la cabeza que solo es un mandao, un don nadie en el mundo que nos movemos y solo pone la cara para un puñado de movidas progres de las miles que hay. Eso sí, yo presumo de Soros que es un capo que, crea organizaciones mafiosas para conseguir financiación de la parcela que le han asignado, tengo super claro que Soros no pone un € de su bolsillo , sino que hace dinero para su bolsillo. 

No recuerdo quien de los tertulianos afirmó que España sufrió un golpe de estado en el 78, lo suscribo , un golpe brutal de la social democracia que tienen la batuta del mundo, los demás partidos son adornos necesarios , lo ví , lo viví es algo que nadie me puede hacer cambiar de opinión. 

En fin ya veremos , en cualquier caso todo como una novela por entregas , veremos que nos dice Santi en el siguiente capítulo.


----------



## Debunker (10 Ene 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> ________________
> FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda es



Joder¡ y quién paga a esos hackers? Por amor al arte no lo harán, excepto que lo hagan por ideología con fuertes principios, de eso hay poco o casi nada, la cuestión es la captura de notas que son físicas y es lo que no se entiende, y Mena sobre eso no dice ni pun siendo esas notas lo que sustentan el ER y sin ellas no existiría el ER


----------



## Bimmer (10 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> No, pero hubo años que sí , me compraban joyas muy especiales y me sentaba a la mesa con ellos, en aquellos años un kgs de coca valía 60.000 € , recién arribada en contenedor practicamente pura, el Mena y su banda que incluso asaltaban propiedades para robar, anda que se les iba a escapar algo así y volver volverían si algo quedó en el contenedor, aunque fueran 250 gramos, de ese episodio que relata y yo no recuerdo. Dos anécdotas de aquellos tiempos, un día , a medio día, un grupo, unos 10 , consiguieron engañar al "portero" para que les abriera la puerta principal del pedazo jardín del chaletazo del mafioso, y tuvieron acceso al interior del chaletazo , nos encañonaron a punta de pistola y se llevaron al mafioso y sus 4 lugartenientes o como quieras llamarlos, tuve una reacción rápida y me acordé del apellido super italiano de mi ex y les dije, si me tocáis un pelo os vais a enfrentar a la familia........ y funcionó, toda la operación fue rocambolesca y de película, ni imaginar podéis y eso fue todo porque entendí que no podía seguir haciendo negocio con ellos, los denuncié sin revelar mi identidad, dando incluso el chivatazo de recepción de una importante cantidad , para saber que el jefe de la poli antidroga del área , era cómplice de ellos, fueron dos años pero supe mucho de la operativa, sobre las infraestructuras en aquella mansión y los subterráneos increíbles que albergaba, como cortaban la coca, el tipo de coches viejos y destartalados que utilizaban para transportes importantes, la operativa en las cárceles para proporcionar gente adecuada al mafioso, etc. Y sí todo muy paco, haber si creéis que los traficantes de coca, sea el eslabón que sea, son cerebritos, cuanto más simples las cosas , mas fáciles de llevarlas a cabo.
> 
> En la coca suele haber cuatro pases principales, el que la trae por cientos de kgs, el que las distribuye a primer nivel por decenas o decena de kgs, el que la recibe por unidad de kg o cientos de gramos, el que finalmente la menudea en la calle que no necesariamente es en la calle, sino en bingos, casinos, restaurantes , bares o baretos, discos, y un largo etc. En los últimos dos eslabones es fácil introducir dinero negro y se hace, lo normal es que el pasante se de cuenta más pronto que tarde del dinero falso que, asume las pérdidas y no distribuye el dinero falso porque corre un riesgo severo de meterse en un follón que descubra su negocio de coca. Los dos últimos eslabones no tienen detrás una banda que los proteja de engaños y fraudes, todo lo contrario, temen a los que tienen por encima de ellos. Es la ley de la selva.
> 
> ...







Lo mejor de todo es que puede que sea verdad , cosas más raras se han visto




YonnyMestampo dijo:


> Supongo que no lo hacen porque es una gilipollez.
> Un fiscal puede actuar de oficio solo con los vídeos del canal de Royuela.
> 
> Es decir, el hecho de que a ti te haga falta un vídeo a cámara oculta en plena comisaría denunciando, no significa que para el sistema judicial, con lo que tiene (y con muchísimo menos) en Youtube, no le baste para que se armase un escándalo de la hostia.
> ...




No he dicho nada de una cámara oculta.


Gilipollez son estos vídeos en el mismo canal en el que habla del expediente :








Y otros muchos más vídeos que tiene que no pintan nada junto a los otros.


Si, lo que dices debería ser así pero como pasa el tiempo y nadie hace nada, no es una mala opción usar las redes sociales, que más de una vez han demostrado el poder que tienen, de hecho el propio Mena en una entrevista dice que las redes sociales son el quinto poder.


Si de más de 700 vídeos, la mayoría fuesen hablando con policias en comisarias, mientras presenta el expediente y demás. ¿De verdad crees que el expediente no sería mucho más conocido? ¿Crees que no tendría más repercusión en las redes eso que lo que hace Santiago?


Es absurdo esperar a que un funcionario haga su trabajo, España es un país de paletos y judas, al policia medio le da igual cometer prevaricación con cosas tan banales como el uso de mascarilla, vivimos en una dictadura de partidos políticos que solo se preocupan de sus propios intereses, yo lo que veo es que el expediente royuela está diseñado para reformar el R78, por eso Santiago espantó a Rubén Gisbert, el hombre que sigue los pasos de uno de los más grandes de España como fue Trevijano, que por lo menos decía la verdad y explicaba por qué la partidocracia formada en 1978 iba a ser el origen de todo tipo de corrupción, y así ha sido demostrado con el paso del tiempo.


----------



## Bimmer (10 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> y Mena sobre eso no dice ni pun siendo esas notas lo que sustentan el ER y sin ellas no existiría el ER




Las notas y aún más el silencio de los acusados, del resto de funcionarios que son compañeros de los acusados y el silencio de los medios de comunicación ya no solo de España sino del resto de países.


----------



## Debunker (10 Ene 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Las notas y aún más el silencio de los acusados, del resto de funcionarios que son compañeros de los acusados y el silencio de los medios de comunicación ya no solo de España sino del resto de países.




Bueno ese silencio a mi me demuestra que el ER es real , ya no solo el silencio sino el cierre del canal , por bastante menos se cierra un canal definitivamente en youtube


----------



## Debunker (10 Ene 2022)

Acodap sigue denunciado, no os pongo todo el tocho porque es muy tocho, os pongo enlace,

*ACODAP exige la detención inmediata de dos Ministras y del alcalde de Mequinenza*










ACODAP exige la detención inmediata de dos Ministras y del alcalde de Mequinenza - El Diestro


ACODAP exige la detención inmediata de dos Ministras y del alcalde de Mequinenza




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Debunker (10 Ene 2022)

Otra más de Acodap,

*Pedro Sánchez conspira contra el juez Presencia estudiando alguna trampa para encarcelarle*


*Este reciente fin de semana, que cierra las vacaciones navideñas, Margarita Robles ha organizado una reunión con Sánchez y Dolores Delgado con el único objetivo de buscar cómo desprestigiar y encarcelar al presidente de ACODAP.*

Agobiada por las continuas denuncias presentadas por la asociación que lucha a brazo partido contra la corrupción, la ministra de defensa no sabe qué hacer para neutralizar al juez insobornable, *Fernando Presencia*. No dudan en servirse de los poderes del Estado para acosar y represalia a quienes les dejan con las nalgas al aire en público, redes sociales y prensa.

La “banda de los tres” se salta a la torera la legislación vigente, así como la Directiva UE 2019/1937. En lugar de proteger al juez Presencia y los demás denunciantes de corrupción, les acosan. Aunque no les guste, tendrán que responder ante los jueces europeos-


Resaltamos que la obligación de los tribunales es proteger al magistrado Presencia frente a los ataques feroces de esa gavilla, que no merecen el lugar que ocupan en las estructuras del Estado.

¿Por qué Sánchez protege a capa y espada a Robles y Delgado? ¿Qué turbios asuntos se traen entre manos para actuar traicioneramente y en comandita.

¿Qué piensa hacer el Jefe del Estado para frenar los abusos del ejecutivo contra un juez nombrado por la Corona que nunca ha ordenado su cese?









Pedro Sánchez conspira contra el juez Presencia estudiando alguna trampa para encarcelarle - El Diestro


Pedro Sánchez conspira contra el juez Presencia estudiando alguna trampa para encarcelarle




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Bimmer (10 Ene 2022)

Acabo de ver el vídeo sexual de Pedro J. Ramirez, aparece el tio vestido con una especie de bikini rosa, en el que una dominicana obesa le mea encima, se pone una polla de plástico y Pedro se la chupa, después la tia se la mete por el culo a Pedro, luego unos minutos en negro que no se ve nada en la que se le escucha al depravado gozar como un loco.



Lo más jodido de esto es que el vídeo es de hace años, y no sé si en su día se filtró, pero el caso es que ahora está en internet por todos lados.



Ahora mismo ese individuo está rajando contra VOX, esto es una afirmación de que ese tio está chantajeado y a saber qué más depravaciones grabadas le habrán hecho para que se comporte de esa manera.



La relación con el expediente royuela es muy clara, todo individuo de peso relacionado con el R78 está chantajeado por cometer depravaciones, imaginaros Pedro Sánchez...


Pero el problema no es sólo ese, el problema aún más grave es quiénes son los que los chantajean, los tienen cogidos por los huevos y los dirigen como quieren, pero se aprovechan de que sean depravados y cometan vete a saber el qué, por ejemplo caso Alcaser, y no hacen nada para evitarlo, al contrario, lo permiten y aprovechan para luego chantajearlos.



Esto llevado al expediente royuela, nos deja muy claro en qué posición está Mena y en cuál los Royuela (recordemos a Santiago en el vídeo de quién es el topo, que le dice a Mena que mire para arriba sobre la filtración de las notas).



La importancia del expediente royuela son las notas, las cuáles según han ido surgiendo los acontecimientos, tienden a dudar de ellas, (aparte de que es el mismo tipo de letra tras 25 años), pero el hecho de que el canal de YouTube permanezca activo y que los acusados y compañeros de estos permanezcan en silencio, nos hace suponer que los Royuela tienen pruebas de verdad, imposibles de negar, esas pruebas deben ser audiovisuales, como las del ex director de El Mundo.



¿Habrá vídeos de Mena recibiendo una sesión de sadomasoquismo? ¿Videos de los acusados participando en torturas y violaciones del estilo Caso Alcaser?



Hay páginas web públicas a las que cualquiera puede acceder desde google, en las que se ven torturas y asesinatos, son decenas de páginas y cada una contiene cientos de videos, las pruebas audiovisuales que pudieran tener los Royuela, pueden estar publicadas ahí mismo, al igual que el vídeo de Pedro J está publicado en una famosa página web de pornografía.



El problema : Quién es el que se pone a ver esas atrocidades vídeo por vídeo, hasta dar con algo que tenga relación con el expediente como pudiera ser ver a Mena presenciando la tortura a un tipo que dijo en una nota que quería verla, pero es factible que estén publicadas en dichas páginas web ya que es el mejor sitio para guardarlas, pues están públicas a ojos de todo el mundo pero a la vez junto a abundante contenido criminal es como si estuvieran ocultas.



Esto también me hace pensar que las notas estén escritas por los Royuela (o gente por encargo de ellos) en base a las probables pruebas audiovisuales, por ejemplo : 

Caso de Antonio Herrero = Un tio siendo grabado manipulando el material de buceo.


Caso de la prostituta = Mena grabado con ella (vete a saber haciendo el qué).


Casos de asesinatos en tráfico = Tal automóvil siendo grabado cometiendo el delito, por ejemplo el caso de un político joven del PP que se estampó contra un camión, igual hay un vídeo en el que se ve al camión arrollar cambiar de carril en el último momento a propósito para golpear frontalmente el coche de la víctima.


Etc etc, podría ser factible viendo lo de Pedro J.


----------



## YonnyMestampo (11 Ene 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Acabo de ver el vídeo sexual de Pedro J. Ramirez, aparece el tio vestido con una especie de bikini rosa, en el que una dominicana obesa le mea encima, se pone una polla de plástico y Pedro se la chupa, después la tia se la mete por el culo a Pedro, luego unos minutos en negro que no se ve nada en la que se le escucha al depravado gozar como un loco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tú te lo guisas, tú te lo comes.

Todavía no entiendo de dónde te sacas lo de las pruebas audiovisuales de Mena haciendo o siendo testigo de algún delito.

Si no es por tu imaginación, explica de dónde viene eso porque no me entero.


----------



## javvi (11 Ene 2022)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> Tú te lo guisas, tú te lo comes.
> 
> Todavía no entiendo de dónde te sacas lo de las pruebas audiovisuales de Mena haciendo o siendo testigo de algún delito.
> 
> Si no es por tu imaginación, explica de dónde viene eso porque no me entero.



Las pruebas audiovisuales de Mena brillan por su ausencia. Eso es lo extraño. Si le han robado tantas notas manuscritas, incluidas las notas recientes en las que él sabe que le están robando notas por el canal de YT, y la página web de los Royuela, ¿cómo es que no tenemos ninguna prueba audiovisual? Hoy en día es muy fácil conseguir una prueba de éstas. Además tienen algo muchísimo más complicado que unas grabaciones audiovisuales: un equipo de jáqueres capaz de sortear los mecanismos de encriptamiento de los bancos, es decir, han sido más listos que los mejores cerebros informáticos que hay actualmente. Como dice Santiago eso no lo hace gente normal, no se trata de informáticos del montón. ¿y no han sido capaces de grabar una conversación entre Mena y Ruiz? Muy raro.

No sé si hay algo como lo que apunta Bimmer, o es otra cosa. Lo chocante es eso: la falta de la prueba audiovisual, sea en plan gore, o una simple conversación, con el sargento o cualquier otro del entremado, en el tono que nos tiene acostumbrados en sus notas: ese cabrón, sabe demasiado, nos está retando, no te olvides del sobre del cajón, etc.


----------



## Peritta (11 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> ... pero sería para mi más doloroso si todo es cierto y le he dado la espalda.



Gol oiga. 
Por toa la escuadra.
Inapelable como su argumentación.

Pero no hay que "apoyar" al expediente Royuela, lo que hay que hacer es difundirlo, a ver si se le cae la cara de vergüenza a la administración y empieza a despiojarse y a desparasitarse por sí misma o habrá que destruirla a base de bombonas en las sedes.
Empezando por la docencia. Ya que es para los jóvenes para quienes están creando la agenda 2030 ésa del pin de colorines.



Debunker dijo:


> ...Hablamos del despacho de la ministra de Defensa , no puedo imaginar un despacho más sensible con más seguridad y control, más que el del mismo presidente de Gobierno.... .



¿No se acuerda del Jorge Fernández Díaz?. 
Ése era ministro del Interior y le espiaba la administración en su propio despacho

________________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Bimmer (11 Ene 2022)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> Tú te lo guisas, tú te lo comes.
> 
> Todavía no entiendo de dónde te sacas lo de las pruebas audiovisuales de Mena haciendo o siendo testigo de algún delito.
> 
> Si no es por tu imaginación, explica de dónde viene eso porque no me entero.





¿Tú te enteras de lo que lees? ¿No ves que esa parte que digo de Mena es una pregunta y no una afirmación? 



¿Has visto el vídeo de Pedro J Ramírez? Sale el tio vestido con un bikini rosa, chupando una polla de plástico, dicha polla se la meten por el culo, una obesa dominicana le mea encima, después no se ve nada pero se le escucha gritar como un depravado.


Si después de esa filtración se comporta como vemos, queda claro que es porque tienen vídeos aún peores de el ex director de el Mundo y director de este periódico que publica estas cosas : 










El Bar España, el mayor bulo de la Historia sobre políticos y jueces violadores, llega al final


24 años después, una jueza sienta en el banquillo a los 11 acusados de una invención que se conectó con las niñas de Alcasser y ha sido utilizado incluso por el independentismo catalán.




www.elespanol.com








De todos modos, te voy a decir algo que respalda lo que digo de las pruebas audiovisuales y que no recordaba, en los primeros vídeos del canal, Alberto Royuela dice que tienen pruebas de trapos sucios de Mena pero que no los van a sacar porque es su intimidad, discute con Santiago porque este dice que si es necesario, hay que publicar ese contenido...



Las notas me parecen algo fabricado para chantajear que describen lo que hay en las probables pruebas audiovisuales, porque por mucho perito caligráfico que haya, no hay mejores pruebas que unas audiovisuales, y estoy convencido de que hay pruebas audiovisuales muy comprometedoras de Mena que están en manos de los Royuela.


No recuerdo qué vídeo era el que os digo que discuten Alberto y Santiago por ese tema.


----------



## YonnyMestampo (11 Ene 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Las pruebas audiovisuales de Mena brillan por su ausencia. Eso es lo extraño. Si le han robado tantas notas manuscritas, incluidas las notas recientes en las que él sabe que le están robando notas por el canal de YT, y la página web de los Royuela, ¿cómo es que no tenemos ninguna prueba audiovisual? Hoy en día es muy fácil conseguir una prueba de éstas. Además tienen algo muchísimo más complicado que unas grabaciones audiovisuales: un equipo de jáqueres capaz de sortear los mecanismos de encriptamiento de los bancos, es decir, han sido más listos que los mejores cerebros informáticos que hay actualmente. Como dice Santiago eso no lo hace gente normal, no se trata de informáticos del montón. ¿y no han sido capaces de grabar una conversación entre Mena y Ruiz? Muy raro.
> 
> No sé si hay algo como lo que apunta Bimmer, o es otra cosa. Lo chocante es eso: la falta de la prueba audiovisual, sea en plan gore, o una simple conversación, con el sargento o cualquier otro del entremado, en el tono que nos tiene acostumbrados en sus notas: ese cabrón, sabe demasiado, nos está retando, no te olvides del sobre del cajón, etc.




Esa posibilidad tendría algo de sentido si no se supiera que la última remesa de notas no las sacaron de Mena. Tampoco la primera, por cierto.

La primera remesa grande se la robaron al Doctor Morín.

La última remesa, de la que sale la información más actualizada se la robaron a Margarita Robles.

Intenta encajar todo esto en tu argumento.


----------



## YonnyMestampo (11 Ene 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Tú te enteras de lo que lees? ¿No ves que esa parte que digo de Mena es una pregunta y no una afirmación?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El vídeo en el que discuten sobre algo parecido a eso que dices en realidad no va sobre Mena.
Si no sobre los investigados por Mena.

Jueces, fiscales, abogados, empresarios, políticos.

Sus vidas privadas están en algunas notas.
Detalles sobre por dónde les gusta que se la metan, a quién se la chupan etc.

Pero no sobre Mena.


Santiago llegó a sacar un vídeo de esto con algunos detalles, su padre lo vió unos minutos después y borraron el vídeo.

Entonces estuvo unos días sin sacar nada e incluso se llegó a despedir del canal.


----------



## Bimmer (11 Ene 2022)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> El vídeo en el que discuten sobre algo parecido a eso que dices en realidad no va sobre Mena.
> Si no sobre los investigados por Mena.
> 
> Jueces, fiscales, abogados, empresarios, políticos.
> ...




Tienen esas pruebas probablemente audiovisuales de todos los investigados por Mena, y de Mena no tienen ninguna, lo dudo.


Qué casualidad que del principal acusado no tienen pruebas de trapos sucios y si de los investigados por un individuo al que le acusan de cometer más de 1.000 asesinatos, entre otros todo tipo de delitos.



Viendo ese vídeo sexual y depravado de Pedro J Ramírez, se da por hecho que Mena tiene videos similares o peores, por eso está siendo acusado de la manera que estamos viendo, no por unas notas escritas que no tienen sentido muchas de ellas y que la letra es la misma la actual que la de hace 25 años.


----------



## Sdenka (11 Ene 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Las pruebas audiovisuales de Mena brillan por su ausencia. Eso es lo extraño. Si le han robado tantas notas manuscritas, incluidas las notas recientes en las que él sabe que le están robando notas por el canal de YT, y la página web de los Royuela, ¿cómo es que no tenemos ninguna prueba audiovisual? Hoy en día es muy fácil conseguir una prueba de éstas. Además tienen algo muchísimo más complicado que unas grabaciones audiovisuales: un equipo de jáqueres capaz de sortear los mecanismos de encriptamiento de los bancos, es decir, han sido más listos que los mejores cerebros informáticos que hay actualmente. Como dice Santiago eso no lo hace gente normal, no se trata de informáticos del montón. ¿y no han sido capaces de grabar una conversación entre Mena y Ruiz? Muy raro.
> 
> No sé si hay algo como lo que apunta Bimmer, o es otra cosa. Lo chocante es eso: la falta de la prueba audiovisual, sea en plan gore, o una simple conversación, con el sargento o cualquier otro del entremado, en el tono que nos tiene acostumbrados en sus notas: ese cabrón, sabe demasiado, nos está retando, no te olvides del sobre del cajón, etc.



No recuerdo nada sobre audios, pero Alberto sí contó en el vídeo nº25 (min. 32:25) que se realizaron fotografías de la reunión con la presidenta y la fiscal en 2009:

_Las citan en una reunión en un pueblo de Montseny donde este señor tiene una especie de masía. Se reúnen allí, nosotros hacemos fotografías, cómo llega el vehículo... Bueno, en resumidas cuentas, se reunieron allí._

Si esas fotografías no las han hecho públicas, es posible que existan otras pruebas audiovisuales que desconocemos.


----------



## YonnyMestampo (11 Ene 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Tienen esas pruebas probablemente audiovisuales de todos los investigados por Mena, y de Mena no tienen ninguna, lo dudo.
> 
> 
> Qué casualidad que del principal acusado no tienen pruebas de trapos sucios y si de los investigados por un individuo al que le acusan de cometer más de 1.000 asesinatos, entre otros todo tipo de delitos.
> ...



Nadie ha hablado de pruebas audiovisuales.
Mena tenía informes sobre la vida privada de esa gente.

Y no sé dónde ves la casualidad.

Mena investigaba. Mena por tanto tenía información sobre los investigados.

La información robada al Doctor Morín y a Margarita Robles no contiene información sobre el que investiga, porque lógicamente no se va a investigar a sí mismo.


----------



## Bimmer (11 Ene 2022)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> Nadie ha hablado de pruebas audiovisuales.
> Mena tenía informes sobre la vida privada de esa gente.
> 
> Y no sé dónde ves la casualidad.
> ...




Yo he sido el que ha hablado de esas pruebas audiovisuales en base a que uno de los periodistas con más peso de España tiene un vídeo filtrado en internet en el que sale siendo vejado por una prostituta.


¿Eso no te parece relevante?


Hablamos de el ex director de El Mundo y actual director de El Español.


Si este individuo sale criticando a VOX muchos años después de ese vídeo. ¿No crees que es porque está chantajeado por gente afín al PSOE y hay vídeos aún peores de él con los que le amenazan con filtrar si no cumple con lo que le dicen?


Al igual que los investigados por Mena y demás especímenes. ¿No crees que tienen pruebas audiovisuales como el vídeo de Pedro J Ramírez con los que los chantajean?


¿No crees que debido a esos chantajes (pruebas audiovisuales) a los investigados, estos se callan como putas, tanto altos mandos policiales, periodistas, jueces, fiscales, etc sobre el expediente royuela?



Mena está siendo acusado y acosado por los Royuela. Si este se mantiene en silencio, ¿No crees que es porque tienen pruebas audiovisuales de él como por ejemplo el vídeo de Pedro J Ramírez?



Otro punto, los Royuela con lo que están haciendo, están legitimando el mismo sistema con el que acusan a Mena de cometer todos los delitos que dicen esas notas. Si algo no se usa ni se nombra, se deslegitima, como sería el caso del poder judicial, lo que viene siendo un boicot, produciría la quiebra del poder judicial (y lo que eso conlleva, la corrupción judicial).



Es exactamente lo mismo que si nadie votase en las elecciones, los políticos quedarían deslegitimados.


----------



## Bimmer (11 Ene 2022)

Sdenka dijo:


> No recuerdo nada sobre audios, pero Alberto sí contó en el vídeo nº25 (min. 32:25) que se realizaron fotografías de la reunión con la presidenta y la fiscal en 2009:
> 
> _Las citan en una reunión en un pueblo de Montseny donde este señor tiene una especie de masía. Se reúnen allí, nosotros hacemos fotografías, cómo llega el vehículo... Bueno, en resumidas cuentas, se reunieron allí._
> 
> Si esas fotografías no las han hecho públicas, es posible que existan otras pruebas audiovisuales que desconocemos.





No se le escapa una, gracias, no lo recordaba.


También hay otro video que no recuerdo muy bien en el que dice Alberto que saben cada paso que da Mena y/o su mujer, a dónde va etc.


Lo dijo así de escueto pero se da por hecho que tienen fotografías y vídeos sobre ellos, y a saber haciendo el qué...


----------



## Bimmer (11 Ene 2022)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> Esa posibilidad tendría algo de sentido si no se supiera que la última remesa de notas no las sacaron de Mena. Tampoco la primera, por cierto.
> 
> La primera remesa grande se la robaron al Doctor Morín.
> 
> ...




No hay pruebas de esto que dices, lo único que tienes es la palabra de los Royuela, eso no es suficiente.


No es buena idea seguir los pasos de las locas del : "Yo sí te creo hermana".


----------



## Debunker (11 Ene 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Pero no hay que "apoyar" al expediente Royuela, lo que hay que hacer es difundirlo, a ver si se le cae la cara de vergüenza a la administración y empieza a despiojarse y a desparasitarse por sí misma o habrá que destruirla a base de bombonas en las sedes.
> Empezando por la docencia. Ya que es para los jóvenes para quienes están creando la agenda 2030 ésa del pin de colorines.



Las palabras pueden interpretarse, para mí apoyar significa contribuir con lo que se pueda, difundirlo, defenderlo, tratar de dar explicaciones , aunque sean descabelladas, en los punto oscuros y porque no, opinar aunque algunas opiniones sean negativas porque todo contribuye a manternerlo vivo.



Peritta dijo:


> ¿No se acuerda del Jorge Fernández Díaz?.
> Ése era ministro del Interior y le espiaba la administración en su propio despacho



Es que para mí, la gente del PP por corruptos que sean , hay un abismo con el PSOE, la izquierda tiene una inteligencia especial, son más astutos que un zorro, pérfidos, para cuando uno va, ellos ya han vuelto por lo menos 3 veces , la derecha son bobalicones al lado de los sociatas , menuda la trampa que le montaron a Fernández Díaz. Menudo pedazo gol metieron con el caso Gurtel que he seguido y llegado a la sentencia y todavía no puedo explicármelo. Yo así lo veo, y no creo que tengan un topo ni en el despacho de MR ni en ningún despacho , eso tiene que venir de otro lado. Es solo opinión.


----------



## Debunker (11 Ene 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Acabo de ver el vídeo sexual de Pedro J. Ramirez, aparece el tio vestido con una especie de bikini rosa, en el que una dominicana obesa le mea encima, se pone una polla de plástico y Pedro se la chupa, después la tia se la mete por el culo a Pedro, luego unos minutos en negro que no se ve nada en la que se le escucha al depravado gozar como un loco.




, el famoso vídeo, después de tantos años me entero que contenía, pero hablar del vídeo se habló en todos los medios y en toda España.

pero bueno eso demuestra que los sociatas son plastilina, el vídeo es una demostración de las practicas homosexuales y se queda corto, o sea PJ es maricón de armario , en vez de hombre lo hace con mujer pero disfruta de que le den por culo.


----------



## ikergutierrez (11 Ene 2022)

las pruebas comprometidas para tener atado a alguien, a este nivel de acusaciones que citan los papeles, inevitablemente debe contener algo mas que gustos sexuales humillantes, y deben relacionarse con delitos serios y/o implicar a gente mas importante.

Puede que Mena sea un personaje que les sirviera en su momento, pero que ahora ya dispongan de otra red, como la que citan los papeles en contacto con la ministra, que le convierta en prescindible.
Una pieza entre el franquismo y el gobierno de las multinacionales, que se ha quedado como algo del pasado. Hoy el chico de las familias de multimillonarios extranjeros, en España, directamente esta en la presidencia, igual que en Francia. El nivel de infiltracion es otro.

Que los royuela no esten en la carcel por falsedad, o muertos por Mena, no sera porque Mena asi lo quiera. Algo le frena o impide quitarse esa mosca cojonera que son para el.


----------



## Debunker (11 Ene 2022)

El problema no es que las pruebas para tener valor tengan que ser audio visuales, de toda la vida las notas manuscritas han tenido todo el valor del mundo en todo el mundo, el problema es que las denuncias sustentadas en las pruebas que se dispongan , se investiguen, y es un juez al que se puede comprar o ya está comprando el que dice si se investiga o no, 

En nota de prensa lo explica Acodap, 

*La policía judicial debe investigar todos los delitos que lleguen al juzgado, incluidos los que impliquen a aforados*









La policía judicial debe investigar todos los delitos que lleguen al juzgado, incluidos los que impliquen a aforados - El Diestro


La policía judicial debe investigar todos los delitos que lleguen al juzgado, incluidos los que impliquen a aforados




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Uritorco (11 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Es que para mí, la gente del PP por corruptos que sean , hay un abismo con el PSOE, la izquierda tiene una inteligencia especial, son más astutos que un zorro, pérfidos, para cuando uno va, ellos ya han vuelto por lo menos 3 veces , la derecha son bobalicones al lado de los sociatas , menuda la trampa que le montaron a Fernández Díaz. Menudo pedazo gol metieron con el caso Gurtel que he seguido y llegado a la sentencia y todavía no puedo explicármelo. Yo así lo veo, y no creo que tengan un topo ni en el despacho de MR ni en ningún despacho , eso tiene que venir de otro lado. Es solo opinión.



Es que la "derecha", es decir el trotskismo, sea este liberal o conservador, está precisamente para eso, para desempeñar el papel de tonto util y abonar así la ficción del "pluralismo" democrático. Por eso le caen y le llueven los gorrazos por todos lados. Incluso Vox utiliza el léxico y el lenguaje de la izquierda de los años sesenta y setenta. La izquierda tiene el monopolio de la democracia y del antifascismo, es la que marca el camino, y a la derecha no le queda más remedio, le guste o no, que plegarse a ese discurso. Por eso la derecha siempre llega tarde a todos lados. Escucharla en la actualidad con sus soflamas "antiglobalistas", es casi de chiste.









La DERECHA y la IZQUIERDA son una monumental ESTAFA.


Es increible, pero no aprendemos nunca. Las mismas trampas, las mismas argucias y los mismos trucos se repiten una y otra vez sin que la mayoría se de cuenta de nada. Hasta el más lerdo de los directores de marketing sabe que uno de los principios básicos de los negocios y la economía es...




www.burbuja.info












La derecha trotskista y el pasado marxista de su élite dirigente.


A comienzos de los años setenta, aesinado Carrero Blanco, con Franco agonizando, se multiplican las organizaciones trotskistas, maoístas o marxistas-leninistas en toda España, la mayoría de ellas sectas minoritarias, escisiones de escisiones, decenas y decenas de siglas enfrentadas entre sí a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Bimmer (11 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> El problema no es que las pruebas para tener valor tengan que ser audio visuales, de toda la vida las notas manuscritas han tenido todo el valor del mundo en todo el mundo, el problema es que las denuncias sustentadas en las pruebas que se dispongan , se investiguen, y es un juez al que se puede comprar o ya está comprando el que dice si se investiga o no,
> 
> En nota de prensa lo explica Acodap,
> 
> ...




Si pero las pruebas audiovisuales son las mejores que existen porque no se pueden negar, no es lo mismo que una nota en la que un perito caligráfico te dirá una cosa y otro la contraria, y más aún en la actualidad con las redes sociales, imagínese una filtración de videos siniestros de las principales figuras públicas el revuelo que supondría, sería la mayor caída de caretas posible.


Y mismamente para ganar adeptos al expediente royuela, no es lo mismo leer las notas que ver un vídeo en el que aparezcan los hechos delictivos.


----------



## javvi (12 Ene 2022)

Sdenka dijo:


> No recuerdo nada sobre audios, pero Alberto sí contó en el vídeo nº25 (min. 32:25) que se realizaron fotografías de la reunión con la presidenta y la fiscal en 2009:
> 
> _Las citan en una reunión en un pueblo de Montseny donde este señor tiene una especie de masía. Se reúnen allí, nosotros hacemos fotografías, cómo llega el vehículo... Bueno, en resumidas cuentas, se reunieron allí._
> 
> Si esas fotografías no las han hecho públicas, es posible que existan otras pruebas audiovisuales que desconocemos.



Pues harían bien en publicarlas ahora que están empezando a perder credibilidad.


----------



## Debunker (12 Ene 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Si pero las pruebas audiovisuales son las mejores que existen porque no se pueden negar, no es lo mismo que una nota en la que un perito caligráfico te dirá una cosa y otro la contraria, y más aún en la actualidad con las redes sociales, imagínese una filtración de videos siniestros de las principales figuras públicas el revuelo que supondría, sería la mayor caída de caretas posible.
> 
> 
> Y mismamente para ganar adeptos al expediente royuela, no es lo mismo leer las notas que ver un vídeo en el que aparezcan los hechos delictivos.




Debe ser que yo soy de otra generación cuando no había ni vídeos, ni audios, ni internet y una foto , lo único que existía, no demostraba nada porque es imposible captar toda una historia en una solo foto que además necesitaba de cámaras difíciles de ocultar por tamaño y operativa, y un audio, aunque existiera ni te digo, para mí notas manuscritas tienen una carga probatoria sin lugar a dudas, otra cosa es que, en este mundo tan corrompido, un calígrafo diga una cosa y otro la contraria. Eso se puede comprar.


----------



## Debunker (12 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Es que la "derecha", es decir el trotskismo, sea este liberal o conservador, está precisamente para eso, para desempeñar el papel de tonto util y abonar así la ficción del "pluralismo" democrático. Por eso le caen y le llueven los gorrazos por todos lados. Incluso Vox utiliza el léxico y el lenguaje de la izquierda de los años sesenta y setenta. La izquierda tiene el monopolio de la democracia y del antifascismo, es la que marca el camino, y a la derecha no le queda más remedio, le guste o no, que plegarse a ese discurso. Por eso la derecha siempre llega tarde a todos lados. Escucharla en la actualidad con sus soflamas "antiglobalistas", es casi de chiste.



Estoy de acuerdo y el tema es global, la social democracia impera y domina, el resto de partidos son flores necesarias para hacernos creer que existe la democracia , el poder del pueblo que ni tiene poder ni decide nada.


----------



## Bimmer (12 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Debe ser que yo soy de otra generación cuando no había ni vídeos, ni audios, ni internet y una foto , lo único que existía, no demostraba nada porque es imposible captar toda una historia en una solo foto que además necesitaba de cámaras difíciles de ocultar por tamaño y operativa, y un audio, aunque existiera ni te digo, para mí notas manuscritas tienen una carga probatoria sin lugar a dudas, otra cosa es que, en este mundo tan corrompido, un calígrafo diga una cosa y otro la contraria. Eso se puede comprar.




Discrepo, no es lo mismo leer una nota que escuchar en más de 100 audios a Mena decir lo mismo e incluso cosas peores que lo que pone en las notas.


No digamos nada si al audio les acompaña un vídeo.


----------



## Debunker (12 Ene 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Discrepo, no es lo mismo leer una nota que escuchar en más de 100 audios a Mena decir lo mismo e incluso cosas peores que lo que pone en las notas.
> 
> 
> No digamos nada si al audio les acompaña un vídeo.




Ya se que discrepamos , no hemos hecho otra cosa tú y yo, te puedo asegurar que si existieran esos 100 audios , habría que demostrar que esas voces pertenecen a Mena y sus secuaces o sea habría que peritarlos por un juzgado y si ningún juzgado lo perita, o sea lo investiga, estamos en las mismas y el "pueblo" tendría la mismas dudas, ¿como saber que esa voz es la de Mena? , unos dirían que sí, otros que se parece y otros que no es su voz.

Los vídeos idem, ví el asalto al Capitolio de EEUU en los primeros momentos en vivo y en directo, lo que ha quedado como versión oficial es todo lo contrario a lo ocurrido y usaron al hombre de los cuernos hasta la saciedad para construir una historia totalmente falsa, es solo un ejemplo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Ene 2022)

*El Expediente Rayuela es la mayor patraña desde los supuestos diarios de Hitler*


----------



## Jurgenz (12 Ene 2022)

Claro por eso los implicados no mueven ni un dedo, quedan como asesinos, traficantes etc y aquí no pasa nada.

Ahora que cualquiera pruebe a difamar a un personaje público con este tipo de acusaciones a ver que pasa y el tiempo que tardan en presentar denuncia.


----------



## Sdenka (12 Ene 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> No se le escapa una, gracias, no lo recordaba.
> 
> 
> También hay otro video que no recuerdo muy bien en el que dice Alberto que saben cada paso que da Mena y/o su mujer, a dónde va etc.
> ...



El vídeo que mencionas no lo recuerdo. ¿Quizás te refieres al del juicio (min. 11:51) donde Irigaray, no Alberto, cuenta lo del imperio invisible?


----------



## Bimmer (12 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Ya se que discrepamos , no hemos hecho otra cosa tú y yo, te puedo asegurar que si existieran esos 100 audios , habría que demostrar que esas voces pertenecen a Mena y sus secuaces o sea habría que peritarlos por un juzgado y si ningún juzgado lo perita, o sea lo investiga, estamos en las mismas y el "pueblo" tendría la mismas dudas, ¿como saber que esa voz es la de Mena? , unos dirían que sí, otros que se parece y otros que no es su voz.
> 
> Los vídeos idem, ví el asalto al Capitolio de EEUU en los primeros momentos en vivo y en directo, lo que ha quedado como versión oficial es todo lo contrario a lo ocurrido y usaron al hombre de los cuernos hasta la saciedad para construir una historia totalmente falsa, es solo un ejemplo.




No es lo mismo, curiosamente, de tantos fiscales que hay, de los pocos que hay vídeos de ellos en los que se les escucha la voz, uno de ellos es a Mena, bastaría con comparar ambos audios, la voz no cambia tanto como la letra.


De todas maneras las mejores pruebas son las audiovisuales, audio más vídeo, como pudiera ser un vídeo en el que aparezca Mena presenciando una tortura como dice una de las notas que él quería estar presente viendo la paliza.


----------



## Bimmer (12 Ene 2022)

Noticia: - El CNI y el estado estaban detrás de los atentados de la Rambla 17A (Crimen de estado con 16 muertos)


Lo que era un rumor pasa a ser una realidad, Villarejo lo confirma en sede judicial, y en este país podrido no dimitirá nadie y se volverá a rechazar cualquier investigación como ya se ha hecho tres veces en el Congreso, antes la Unidad que la Verdad... esperando: Villarejo acusa el CNI por los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Debunker (12 Ene 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Noticia: - El CNI y el estado estaban detrás de los atentados de la Rambla 17A (Crimen de estado con 16 muertos)
> 
> 
> Lo que era un rumor pasa a ser una realidad, Villarejo lo confirma en sede judicial, y en este país podrido no dimitirá nadie y se volverá a rechazar cualquier investigación como ya se ha hecho tres veces en el Congreso, antes la Unidad que la Verdad... esperando: Villarejo acusa el CNI por los...
> ...




Esto he contestado en ese hilo que enlazas y lo de siempre , foreros que dicen del PP se puede esperar todo, ataque al PP y cosa extraña tu que necesitas tantas pruebas para el ER, lo que dice ese hombre siniestro como es Villarejo , es la Biblia no necesita de pruebas , su palabra va a misa, vivir para ver.


"Joder ¡, ahora es el CNI, pero no advirtió la CIA dos meses antes a los mossos y solo a los mossos , sobre el atentado?









Los Mossos recibieron la alerta de atentado en Barcelona de la CIA el 25 de mayo


EEUU avisó de que el Estado Islámico planeaba actuar en verano "específicamente en la Rambla"




www.elperiodico.com





Es que un día antes no hubo una gran explosión donde se guardaban 100 bombonas de butano, explosivos y una cédula del islam? Los mossos no permitieron que la GC metiera las narices en ese suceso, ese percance más las advertencias de la CIA , no hizo que los mossos se pusieran las pilas para evitar el acto terrorista y ahora es culpa del estado central porque lo dice Villarejo? con que pruebas? La palabra de Villarejo vale menos que nada, sobre todo por la situación que tiene dispuesto a cantar lo que le dicten.


----------



## Debunker (12 Ene 2022)

Ya está, todos los medios separatista de Cataluña, contra el estado español, por supuesto con gobierno del PP, eso es lo que yo digo de los sociatas , crean bulos monstruosos con un éxito increíble que atenta contra la inteligencia, la memoria y la lógica, pero son exitosos, las cosas terribles del PSOE, se quedan en nada aunque se aporten todas las pruebas del mundo, nunca saldremos de esta gran mentira criminal, y es nuestra culpa, 

Otra explicación de lo declarado por Villarejo que según otros medios "insinua", no denuncia, pero ya está todo manipulado en los medios, sobre todo los catalanistas , ¡pobres catalanes que son asesinados por España¡ 


"Los partidos separatistas celebran las declaraciones en la Audiencia Nacional del excomisario *José Manuel Villarejo*, quien en un ajuste de cuentas de manual contra el exdirector del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia, *Félix Sanz Roldan*, le ha acusado de estar detrás de los *atentados islamistas de Barcelona y Cambrils* del 17 de agosto de 2017.

Villarejo, que *no ha aportado prueba alguna* que avalara su declaración, ha asegurado que trabajó con el CNI "para intentar arreglar el entuerto del atentado del imán de Ripoll que al final *fue un error grave de Sanz Roldán* por calcular mal las consecuencias para darle un pequeño susto a Cataluña". Villarejo ha dejado caer tal acusación durante su declaración en la Audiencia Nacional a modo de venganza contra Sanz Roldán, a quien responsabiliza de sus problemas con la Justicia.

La declaración del excomisario *ha sido inmediatamente aprovechada por el separatismo*, toda vez que coincide con la teoría que blanden los partidos separatistas de que el Estado instigó esos atentados para intentar frenar el proceso independentista.


*Reacción en tromba separatista*
Así, el presidente de la Generalidad, *Pere Aragonès*, ha pedido a los servicios jurídicos de la administración autonómica que estudien las declaraciones de Villarejo y las acciones legales a emprender. "Por la verdad. Por las víctimas, por los catalanes y las catalanas y por todos los que estamos del lado de la paz y la democracia", ha añadido el presidente autonómico en un mensaje de Twitter. En la misma red social ha afirmado que "todos sabemos cómo funcionan las cloacas del Estado y por eso exigimos que se investigue con tal de aclarar la verdad".

El que fuera consejero de Interior durante los atentados, *el indultado Joaquim Forn*, se ha sumado a las voces críticas y ha afirmado que "tenemos derecho a saber la verdad". El expresidente de la Generalidad *Quim Torra* ha hablado directamente de un "crimen de Estado"

En paralelo, los grupos de ERC y Junts per Catalunya (JxCat) en el Congreso de los Diputados han presentado varias solicitudes de comparecencia, entre ellas las del presidente del Gobierno, *Pedro Sánchez*, la del ministro de Interior, *Fernando Grande-Marlaska*, y la del exdirector del CNI, Sanz Roldán.

El prófugo *Carles Puigdemont *también se ha manifestado a través de Twitter. Asegura que "el Estado español tiene responsabilidad en los atentados terroristas de Barcelona en 2017. La tiene por su negativa a investigar a fondo las conexiones del cerebro de los atentados con los servicios secretos españoles y por las revelaciones que acaba de hacer el excomisario Villarejo". Para Puigdemont no hay duda de que las denominadas cloacas del Estado mataron a quince personas para "enviar un mensaje al pueblo de Cataluña, que se disponía a celebrar un referéndum de independencia".

Villarejo se ha convertido *en el último gran aliado del separatismo* al avalar la teoría de la conspiración en el caso de los atentados islamistas. En calidad de "socio" también asegura que hubo una "operación Cataluña" en la que se fabricaron pruebas contra dirigentes independentistas."










El separatismo da crédito a Villarejo, que acusa sin pruebas a Sanz Roldán de los atentados las Ramblas


Los grupos separatistas explotan las palabras del excomisario y piden la comparecencia de Sánchez, de Marlaska y del exdirector del CNI




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## joeljoan (12 Ene 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Acabo de ver el vídeo sexual de Pedro J. Ramirez, aparece el tio vestido con una especie de bikini rosa, en el que una dominicana obesa le mea encima, se pone una polla de plástico y Pedro se la chupa, después la tia se la mete por el culo a Pedro, luego unos minutos en negro que no se ve nada en la que se le escucha al depravado gozar como un loco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no tendreis el video x ahi.....para pasarselo a un compi.


----------



## Debunker (12 Ene 2022)

No me ha parecido ver este vídeo aquí, es de ayer



Y este otro de hace una hora con el Juez Presencia


----------



## Debunker (12 Ene 2022)

!Qué fuerte, qué fuerte.....el no va más, cuando crees que el ER no puede dar más sorpresas porque ya no hay delito que no hayan cometido ni te caben en la imaginación más tipos de delitos, sale algo más y grave e increíble, es el punto débil del ER , resulta increíble por su enorme gravedad.

Santi promete en ese vídeo seguir sorprendiéndonos, hace un comentario sobre lo que está denunciando que, comparto, "no es que España se haya vendido a otro país, Francia, EEUU..., no, es que España se ha vendido a una mafia"


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 Ene 2022)

A Garcia Peña lo han liquidado al final?

Se sabe la forma? es que me he liado ultimamente.


----------



## Uritorco (12 Ene 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> A Garcia Peña lo han liquidado al final?
> 
> Se sabe la forma? es que me he liado ultimamente.


----------



## Bimmer (12 Ene 2022)

joeljoan dijo:


> no tendreis el video x ahi.....para pasarselo a un compi.




Así se las gasta el PSOE chantajeando a sus lacayos :


----------



## javvi (13 Ene 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Noticia: - El CNI y el estado estaban detrás de los atentados de la Rambla 17A (Crimen de estado con 16 muertos)
> 
> 
> Lo que era un rumor pasa a ser una realidad, Villarejo lo confirma en sede judicial, y en este país podrido no dimitirá nadie y se volverá a rechazar cualquier investigación como ya se ha hecho tres veces en el Congreso, antes la Unidad que la Verdad... esperando: Villarejo acusa el CNI por los...
> ...



No me creo lo de estos atentados. Tanto que reclamamos pruebas audivisuales del ER ¿dónde están las imágenes de este atentado y muchos otros? Alguna imagen de gente corriendo aquí y allá, pero no se ve a nadie atropellado por un vehículo. Todo ello en agosto, en plena Ramblas, donde tiene que haber una cámara por centímetro cuadrado.

Yo creo que el 11s, 11m, y 7j (7 julio del 2005, Londres) fueron atentados de falsa bandera. Es decir, la sangre de muertos y heridos es verdadera, pero el atentado lo cometen los que se supone que han sido atacados. Con estos atentados ya tienen el pretexto para el Casus belli.

Después de estos atentados evitaron la sangre real, lo llaman hoax en inglés. Algo distinto a false flag attack. Es como fraude, montaje, engaño. La sangre es de tomate, sin perjuicio de que liquiden a alguno que otro aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid.

Este cambio no creo que lo hiciesen por compasión por las víctimas, si no más bien porque los tres atentados aludidos les dieron demasiados problemas. Una madre que ha perdido a su hijo cuando está en lo mejor de la vida, si descubre que no la están diciendo la verdad ya no hay quien la pare. Si además se asocia a otras madres en la misma situación eso puede convertirse en un serio problema para los gobiernos de Washington, Madrid y Londres.

De lo que sí me puedo jactar es de que adiviné este atentado de Barcelona. No lo puedo demostrar porque no lo dejé escrito en ningún hilo, sí tengo algún testigo al que se lo conté. Lo que puedo es explicar el método. Lo aprendí de un whistleblower que se llama Ole Dammegard. Él adivinó dónde se iban a cometer como tres o cuatro atentados. Son las propias logias las que dan las pistas en cada atentado. Si las sabes leer ya sabes dónde se cometerá el próximo. Son así de chulos.

Lo adiviné el día siguiente del atentado de Estocolmo del 7 de abril de 2017. Las clave las vi en esta página:









«Fake de camión en Suecia».


Objetivo distraer la atención del ataque de USA a Siria. Curiosidades de Estocolmo: Cuerpo photoshop de latex. Fotos dailymail. Soldado sobre una nieve de photoshop difuminada como en los cuadros d…




eladiofernandez.wordpress.com





El autor del blog Eladio Fernández ve algunas de las pistas, pero no acaba de rematar la faena. En la plaza Sergels Tog, parte del itinerario del conductor terrorista, el suelo tiene un dibujo que parece una bolsa de El Corte Inglés con los característicos triángulos verdiblancos. Eladio Fernández lo relacionó con la compra de El Corte Inglés por Quatar Group. Quat, Cat, Cataluña.















Le faltó a Eladio Fernández fijarse en los detalles del itinerario del terrorista kamikaze.







¿Dónde empieza el itinerario? Caliente Tapas bar, ah vale, eso es Espein. El punto 2 no sé, el 3 que dice Ahlens, por lo visto es el equivalente a El Corte Inglés en Suecia. El 4 es la plaza Sergels Torg, que parece una bolsa de El Corte Inglés, junto al obelisco masónico.

En otra foto se ve un logo a lo Miró. Un poco por encima de la esquina inferior derecha. ¿Dónde terminó el atentado-hoax de Barcelona? en el famoso pavimento o mosaico de Miró.















Resulta que poco antes del atentado de Estocolmo yo había estado en Barcelona de visita. Y recuerdo que entré en El Corte Inglés que hace esquina Las Ramblas, Plaza de Cataluña, que a vista de pájaro se ve que tiene en el centro la cruz de la Rosa de los Vientos del esotérico mallorquín Ramón Llull, y que es símbolo de la OTAN.









El Corte Inglés · Pl. de Catalunya, 14, 08002 Barcelona


★★★★☆ · Centro comercial




www.google.com





Recordé perfectamente aquella visita a Barcelona y se lo conté a algún amigo al día siguiente del atentado de Estocolmo: el próximo atentado será en El Corte Inglés de la Plaza de Cataluña de Barcelona. Y no es que fuese allí, es que empezó allí y fue Ramblas abajó hasta el mosaico de Miró.

Otra pista me la dio Victoria, la Princesa de Suecia, que se la ve tan compungida en el atentado de la capital de su país.







O sea, ¿qué hay en la valla? pues que va a haber: la Señera, bandas rojas y amarillas. ¿Y qué deposita la Princesa en el suelo? una ramo de rosas. Caramba, como en Sant Jordi, que los catalanes se regalan una rosa y un libro.

Lo definitivo fue darme una vuelta Street view. por la Plaza Sergels Torg. ¿Qué hay por ahí? BAR...CELONA TAPAS BAR. ¿se entiende el juego de palabras?










Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com














BARCELONA TAPAS & BAR, Estocolmo - Norrmalm - Fotos, Número de Teléfono y Restaurante Opiniones - Tripadvisor


BarCelona Tapas & Bar, Estocolmo: Consulta 232 opiniones sobre BarCelona Tapas & Bar con puntuación 3 de 5 y clasificado en Tripadvisor N.°1.731 de 3.506 restaurantes en Estocolmo.




www.tripadvisor.es





Esa fue mi predicción: el próximo atentado será en El Corte Inglés de la Plaza de Cataluña de Barcelona, el día de Sant Jordi. Así que me tiré todo el día de Sant Jordi, apenas una semana después del atentado de Estocolmo, esperando la noticia del atentado.

Y nada, no hubo ningún atentado. Al día siguiente me eché una buena bronca: Javier, déjate de teorías de la conspiración, que un día vas a perder el juicio. Pon los pies en la tierra, y olvídate de esas historias.

Cuando ya había olvidado totalmente el tema, unos meses después (7,3,2017 Estocolmo/17,8, 2017 Barcelona): Oh sorpresa. No había adivinado el cuándo, pero sí el dónde. El terrorista kamikaze había empezado su itinerario donde está El Corte Inglés de la Plaza de Cataluña.









Así ha sido el recorrido de la furgoneta del atentado de Barcelona


El vehículo ha recorrido más de 500 metros arrollando a numerosos viandantes




elpais.com


----------



## Debunker (13 Ene 2022)

Hola @javvi, se que te caígo mal y no comentarás nada sobre mi post, pero paso de esos roces y sigo insistiendo.

Más apoteósico que el 11-S nada, me quedó claro en el atentado del maratón de Boston ,









Atentado de la maratón de Boston - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





A partir de ahí me olvidé de toda esa mierda , solo enfurece por la impotencia que causa y nada cambia , la historia relatará los hechos de la versión oficial y toca comérselo.

Pero esto de Villarejo es otra historia, no acusa de una alianza internacional de los servicios secretos para encubrir acciones de política o geoestrategia internacional, acusa al estado español de castigar y matar a catalanes, ni un segundo han perdido los separatistas catalanes en poner toda la maquinaria en marcha denunciando al estado español de que los españoles matamos a catalanes y a mi por razones que no tengo porque contar lo de Cataluña me supera, y lo que, es bien cierto es que la CIA avisó a los Mossos y lo de Tajunia es bien cierto también es innegable y la queja de la GC de que los mossos se opusieron a que la GC investigara esos hechos.


----------



## Duda Metódica (13 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Hola @javvi, se que te caígo mal y no comentarás nada sobre mi post, pero paso de esos roces y sigo insistiendo.
> 
> Más apoteósico que el 11-S nada, me quedó claro en el atentado del maratón de Boston ,
> 
> ...



En estos temas hasta el más tonto hace relojes. Puede ser que los Mossos hicieran la vista gorda porque sus jefes independentistas valoraron que el atentado que estaba en marcha favorecería la causa indepe. No me extrañaría, dado que el Imán era confidente del CNI, y puede que también de otros, que por parte del CNI se hubiese intentado finiquitar el tema a lo Leganes, con la explosión del chalet de las bombonas de butano. No se habría sido tan habilidoso como en Leganes y quedaron cabos sueltos que son los que luego realizaron el atentado. Puede que Villarejo quiera insinuar algo de ese estilo al decir lo de que se le fue de las manos al CNI. No obstante está claro que si no se presentan pruebas todo lo que podamos insinuar o afirmar, incluido lo que diga Villarejo, no puede considerarse más que pura elucubración.


----------



## Uritorco (13 Ene 2022)

Lo han subido hace media hora. Hay noticias sobre una de las fosas. Políticamente, Santi es cada día más lamentable.


----------



## blahblahblah (13 Ene 2022)

javvi dijo:


> No me creo lo de estos atentados. Tanto que reclamamos pruebas audivisuales del ER ¿dónde están las imágenes de este atentado y muchos otros? Alguna imagen de gente corriendo aquí y allá, pero no se ve a nadie atropellado por un vehículo. Todo ello en agosto, en plena Ramblas, donde tiene que haber una cámara por centímetro cuadrado.
> 
> Yo creo que el 11s, 11m, y 7j (7 julio del 2005, Londres) fueron atentados de falsa bandera. Es decir, la sangre de muertos y heridos es verdadera, pero el atentado lo cometen los que se supone que han sido atacados. Con estos atentados ya tienen el pretexto para el Casus belli.
> 
> ...



hay un hilo de ayn donde va mostrando los diferentes pasos del baile del ritual ese con mucho detalle...
pero es mejor ignorarlo todo y repetir lo que dice la tele


la verdad es que da igual todas las inconsistencias, pistas y bromas que dejan los autores reales de esas psyops, la masa se las traga todas


----------



## Norbat (13 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Lo han subido hace media hora. Hay noticias sobre una de las fosas. Políticamente, Santi es cada día más lamentable.



la Polla Records ,Muguruza, el separatista ése amigo suyo...le noto una extraña fascinación por la extrema izquierda y el separatismo. Tiene que tener una empanada mental considerable. De todas formas, lo importante es el mensaje, no el mensajero...


----------



## Norbat (13 Ene 2022)

Cuando yo era joven tenía muchos coleguitas a los que le gustaba La Polla Records, pero yo nunca me llegué a aficionar a ellos, me cargaban y me aburrían solemnemente. Total, decían cosas que en el fondo todos sabemos, pero dichas pegando voces y con estética punki cutre...


----------



## Uritorco (13 Ene 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> la Polla Records ,Muguruza, el separatista ése amigo suyo...le noto una extraña fascinación por la extrema izquierda y el separatismo. Tiene que tener una empanada mental considerable. De todas formas, lo importante es el mensaje, no el mensajero...



Su supuesto apoliticismo acaba convergiendo en una clara sintonía con el enemigo, mientras pone de vuelta y media a sus antiguos camaradas. Al menos el padre es más sincero y coherente.


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Ene 2022)

Lo importante es saber que han localizado una de las fosas.


----------



## Peritta (14 Ene 2022)

-No exagere suseñoría -le dijo por teléfono un mosso de escuadra de cierto rango a la juez que preguntaba por 140 bombonas de butano encontradas en Cambrils tras una explosión.

Explosión que, por ser contemporánea del atentado de Las Ramblas, algunos creemos que están relacionadas.









La primera vez que vi este letrero fue cuando el atentado de Las Ramblas y no sé qué pinta la Ikurriña ahí. Luego entiendo que sería un mensaje acuñado en el País Vasco para alguna otra cosa y como iba certificado por una ikurriña y allí son tan nazionalistas y tan ikurriñistas, pues tocristo cumpliría la consigna sin más averiguaciones.

A muá la cosa le dejó ojiplático, más que nada por que otras veces piden colaboración ciudadana, y más que me quedé cuando intenté cachondearme de la ocurrencia, y menos bonito mellamaron de todo. Incluso atún.

Cosa que aún sigo sin entender y no me explico a menos que piense que quienes me atacaban a mí -y no a la chufla más o menos ocurrente- estaban a sueldo y soldada, pues en las imágenes difundidas siempre puede aparecer una matrícula, una persona o un reflejo en el que ni la policía hubiera reparado y sí, en cambio, alguien cualquiera que lo viera.

-Anda, ése tío es de mi barrio.

Es que como contra los masones no hay nada más eficaz que las porteras -a mucha honra- cualquiera que ande defendiendo secretos de sumario y otras censuras que hagan que "España siga sin estar preparada para conocer toda la verdad" (sic) me parezcan a mí masones y gente de poco fiar y mucho desconfiar.

Si se desvelan todos los secretos, ni los chantajistas ni los de las sociedades secretas tienen razón de ser.

Ahí nos ha publicado don @Bimmer, no sé con qué intenciones, a Pedro Jota -o éso dicen, ya que no se ve mu bien y éste podría salirse por la tangente negando la mayor- supongo que por que esas mismas imágenes del Jorge Javier ése ni cotizarán.
Vamos, que yo no pagaría por verle con el culo al aire, que al Boris Izaguirre no había que decírselo dos veces.

No sé si me explico Federico. Pero también fue entonces cuando conocimos al taxista moruno. Pero tal y como salió por las redes era más Paco que moro.
Y la cosa acabó con un beso a lo Judas.





,

Luego hubo entierro y lo dieron en mexicano por que los de la retransmisión televisiva no querían decir español







_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (14 Ene 2022)

*EL RETORNO A MEQUINENZA. *

Ahora que se vuelve a hablar de Mequinenza recuperamos algunos postes.






Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


Interesante vídeo el de hoy. Por lo visto, doña Esperanza Aguirre está al corriente del EP y ha dado la callada por respuesta. Mañana habrá más novedades.




www.burbuja.info





Y Almacellas:






Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


Nuevo vídeo de Santiago Royuela :




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Debunker (14 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Su supuesto apoliticismo acaba convergiendo en una clara sintonía con el enemigo, mientras pone de vuelta y media a sus antiguos camaradas. Al menos el padre es más sincero y coherente.



Menos mal que lo comentas, creí que era yo, de hecho le escribí un correo muy diplomático porque se que Santi no soporta las críticas y procuré explicarle ciertos comentarios que hace totalmente negativos sobre la derecha que al fin y al cabo es su soporte , no me contestó , lo peor ni se enteró, porque no quiso, yo supongo que 10 años en la cárcel conviviendo con tanta chusma te cambia el chip y tiene una empanada mental del copón. 

A mi me consta que Vox, por ejemplo , dedicó a una de sus mejores youtuber , a seguir y difundir el ER, y Santi la jodió, yo entiendo perfectamente que el ER no lo abandere ningún partido político hasta ver las cosas claras y diáfanas porque todo es de suma gravedad y un patinazo en esto costaría la vida de cualquier partido político.

Ya lo comenté en otro post, sorprende la total ignorancia de Santi de la actualidad tanto política como social, al extremo de titubear sobre el gobierno actual ignorando la coalición PSOE-Podemos o quien es Yolanda Díaz y su ministerio , lo podéis ver en el último vídeo con Presencia y otros. 

Para mí el ER es D. Alberto Royuela, Santi lo ha heredado , pero ni tiene olfato ni sabe en que mundo se mueve, eso sí se pasa mil pueblos fumando de continuo porros ante las cámaras, el tió no aguanta una hora, ni media hora, sin fumar, lo digo yo que, fumo porros pero al final del día sin pasar de dos, conseguir esa cantidad de "costo" en el submundo de las drogas, le debe poner en contacto e ideas de ese apartado social y ese debe ser su mundo, mientras el ER es el metaverso de Santi creado por su padre. 

También me pregunto porque Santi no terminó su carrera en 10 años en la cárcel , su cabeza debía estar en otra parte. Lo dejo ahí.

Mientras todo esto ocurre y la realidad virtual que vivimos aquí, el PSOE y Podemos haciendo de las gordas en el foro de Sao Paulo que vende España a terroristas narcotraficantes y aquí ni nos enteramos.


----------



## Jurgenz (14 Ene 2022)

Vox no va a mover un dedo en esto, porque es hijo del sistema.

En cuanto a lo de la política de Santi, me imagino que se habrá desengañado de gente de su entorno...no creo que haya más.

Que esté ignorante de la actualidad política actual es síntoma de no creerse nada de ese mundillo y por lo tanto no seguirlo....y no me extraña.


----------



## blahblahblah (14 Ene 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> la Polla Records ,Muguruza, el separatista ése amigo suyo...le noto una extraña fascinación por la extrema izquierda y el separatismo. Tiene que tener una empanada mental considerable. De todas formas, lo importante es el mensaje, no el mensajero...



los extremos se tocan. Estéticamente la "extrema izquierda y derecha" son lo mismo.
si santi es un hombre honesto - que no lo tengo nada claro, porque quien juega con masones ya es sospechoso - se podría explicar por:
- le medio fascina que la izquierda generaron un "corpus cultural" donde se vertían muchas verdades y fueron seguidos por muchos tontos que no aprendieron nada
- sabe que en España hay mucho izquierdista, y les manda guiños a sus simpatizantes, para ver si estos son consecuentes, y en vez de apoyar formaciones proPCE/podemos/whatever despiertan y los atacan como atacarían si lo que estuviera pasando hubiera sido firmado por VOX.
- ha visto que el estado es exactamente la mierda inmunda que los punkis siempre han dicho (no se puede decir que las letras eskorbuto, polla records, etc, estuvieran muy equivocados). [En la "ultra derecha" pro fascista puedes escuchar letras de canciones que literalmente dicen "queremos más represión policial"].

la empanada mental - o maldad, quién sabe - es considerable, porque en su discurso se sigue defendiendo un estado de derecho, en vez de hacer el paso lógico de: lo de mena es un nabo más en un campo de nabos y el NWO es uno con mil caretas, así que cualquier forma de estado es feudalismo moderno - que muchas veces es lo que destila su discurso, pero sigue anclado a las viejas estructuras [ídem con la música]. El hecho de que lleven tantas batallas judiciales y sigan empeñados por ese camino es extraño... ellos más que nadie saben qué coño es este sistema judicial, la policia, los medios, etc. El sistema no les va a dar ningún remedio.


----------



## Debunker (14 Ene 2022)

Jurgenz dijo:


> Vox no va a mover un dedo en esto, porque es hijo del sistema.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de la política de Santi, me imagino que se habrá desengañado de gente de su entorno...no creo que haya más.
> 
> Que esté ignorante de la actualidad política actual es síntoma de no creerse nada de ese mundillo y por lo tanto no seguirlo....y no me extraña.



Yo he dicho que me consta que en escala pequeña y sin dar la cara , Vox alentó la denuncia del ER y cuando digo me consta es que lo se de primera mano. 

Lo que sale de nuestra imaginación es otra cosa que solo merece el respeto debido a una opinión pero es solo opinión.


----------



## Debunker (14 Ene 2022)

Como Miguel Bernard y Manos Limpias se han hecho colaboradores del ER y han tenido mala prensa hasta lo increíble, os pongo este artículo. 


La acusación a Miguel Bernad de liderar una organización criminal (el Sindicato Manos Limpias) dedicada a la extorsión y otros delitos, se ha ido desvaneciendo a lo largo de los últimos cuatro años, desde que salió de una prisión preventiva (prevaricadora) decretada por el alumno aventajado (Santiago Pedraz) del ex juez también prevaricador Baltasar Garzón.

Los diversos procesos judiciales contra Miguel Bernad y Manos Limpias han demostrado, como “las cloacas del estado” (miembros de la UDEF, Fiscales, Jueces, Comisarios, Banqueros y pseudoperiodistas al servicio de medios de comunicación subvencionados) se confabularon para desguazar, aniquilar a Manos Limpias y a Miguel Bernad. Para ello, se le detiene, se decreta ilegal, inconstitucional y prevaricadoramente su prisión, aplicándole con escarnio la pena del telediario y vulnerando el principio constitucional de presunción de inocencia.

Se le acusa de riesgo de fuga y para ello, se inventan que Miguel Bernad tenía cuentas corrientes en Estados Unidos, Colombia, Venezuela, Reino Unido.



El primer intento de aniquilar a Miguel Bernad y a Manos Limpias se produce cuando se le acusa de apropiación indebida y de blanqueo de capitales en el Caso AFINSA. La Audiencia Provincial de Madrid le absuelve, ante tal disparate de acusación.

El segundo intento de aniquilar a Miguel Bernad y Manos Limpias, fue cuando se le acusó de extorsionar a un empresario gallego. La Audiencia Provincial de Vigo absolvió a Miguel Bernad.

El tercer intento, se produce cuando se le acusa de denuncia falsa en el caso Yolanda García Cereceda. El Juzgado de la Penal nº11 de Madrid, absuelve nuevamente a Miguel Bernad.

Finalmente, en el caso AUSBANC, se pretendía disolver Manos Limpias como organización criminal y quedo absuelto. Se pretendió condenar a Miguel Bernad de extorsionador de la Infanta, del BBVA, Banco de Sabadell, Caja Madrid y Banco de Santander (incluyendo a Ana Patricia Botín, y La Caixa). La Sentencia de la Audiencia Nacional fue absolutoria y sin ninguna responsabilidad civil para Miguel Bernad. En el recurso de casación ante el Tribunal Supremo los dos errores de bulto en el Caso UNICAJA y Volkswagen dejaron el pico de condena en absolución total. 


Ha quedado para la historia de España, como un sindicato, denominado Manos Limpias sin ningún ni político ni económico ni hipotecado por nada ni por nadie que denunció la corrupción hasta la más alta Institución del Estado se trató de aniquilarlo, criminalizándolo, lapidándolo sin piedad y haciendo ver a la sociedad española, con la pena del telediario en vivo y en directo, que era una máquina de extorsionar para obtener suculentos beneficios.

*La no disolución de Manos Limpias* como persona jurídica, la supervivencia de Miguel Bernad ante ese tsunami de destrucción, ha hecho posible el *“nuevo amanecer de Manos Limpias”* como referente en la lucha contra la corrupción, donde la sociedad española tiene su amparo frente a la pasividad de un Ministerio Público politizando con luchas internas y que no sabe defender la legalidad vigente.









Miguel Bernard y Manos Limpias ganan todas las batallas donde les acusaban de todo tipo de delitos - El Diestro


Miguel Bernard y Manos Limpias ganan todas las batallas donde les acusaban de todo tipo de delitos




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Norbat (14 Ene 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> los extremos se tocan. Estéticamente la "extrema izquierda y derecha" son lo mismo.
> si santi es un hombre honesto - que no lo tengo nada claro, porque quien juega con masones ya es sospechoso - se podría explicar por:
> - le medio fascina que la izquierda generaron un "corpus cultural" donde se vertían muchas verdades y fueron seguidos por muchos tontos que no aprendieron nada
> - sabe que en España hay mucho izquierdista, y les manda guiños a sus simpatizantes, para ver si estos son consecuentes, y en vez de apoyar formaciones proPCE/podemos/whatever despiertan y los atacan como atacarían si lo que estuviera pasando hubiera sido firmado por VOX.
> ...



Yo también interpreto que intenta dirigirse a un público lo más amplio posible, porque se supone que matar, robar, secuestrar, prevaricar, etc...son cosas que están mal y en eso estaría de acuerdo todo el mundo, también los votantes de PSOE, C´s, Junts, ERC, etc... El problema es que la gente que se mueve en el espectro político" moderado", son así porque tienden a ser muy ingenuos respecto al funcionamiento del sistema, y se tragan todas las versiones oficiales de todo, por eso son los más reacios a creerse cosas como el ER, y demás "teorías de la conspiración"
Por otro lado, yo no sé que ideología política tiene Santi Royuela en estos momentos, si es que conserva alguna. Pero, como he dicho antes, lo importante es el mensaje, no el mensajero.


----------



## Uritorco (14 Ene 2022)

El vídeo de hoy. ¡Mena está eufórico!


----------



## blahblahblah (14 Ene 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> Por otro lado, yo no sé que ideología política tiene Santi Royuela en estos momentos, si es que conserva alguna. Pero, como he dicho antes, lo importante es el mensaje, no el mensajero.



El hecho es que su canal empieza como una recopilación de sus memorias en torno a lo que los medios llaman "ultraderecha" (en sus palabras).

Aunque a mi personalmente me gusta que narrativamente primero presente los narradores y empiece por el principio, y lo calificaría hasta de honestidad... No puedo negar que des de un punto de vista de denunciar/dar a conocer el Expediente Royuela, es poner una "gran losa" antes de hacer el primer paso - al sentir que un tío dice que "militó" en movimientos "ultra" la mayoría de espectadores españoles ya los pones en contra de manera irracional.

pd: en uno de los primeros capítulos reconoce haber sido confidente para la policia... Qué cada cuál lo interprete como quiera, pero sin duda des de un punto de vista mercantil hay muchas formas mejor de vender el producto.


----------



## Debunker (15 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> El vídeo de hoy. ¡Mena está eufórico!



Sí, está eufórico por algo que va a ocurrir el 15 de febrero, justo en un mes, está tan eufórico que no puede reprimir comunicar su enorme alegría a MR, incluso sin decir de que se trata. Expectación máxima.


----------



## Debunker (15 Ene 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Aunque a mi personalmente me gusta que narrativamente primero presente los narradores y empiece por el principio, y lo calificaría hasta de honestidad... No puedo negar que des de un punto de vista de denunciar/dar a conocer el Expediente Royuela, es poner una "gran losa" antes de hacer el primer paso - al sentir que un tío dice que "militó" en movimientos "ultra" la mayoría de espectadores españoles ya los pones en contra de manera irracional.



Tenía que decirlo por huevos porque antes de decirlo él, los Royuelas eran conocidos como ultra derecha , Santi incluso como terrorista con condena firme, y denunciados a tope por los medios desde hace años, antes ya de 2006


----------



## Pollepolle (15 Ene 2022)

PSOE, masoneria, Menas... A esta historia solo le faltan aliens etarras para que los fachas no pareis de masturbaros.


----------



## Debunker (15 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> PSOE, masoneria, Menas... A esta historia solo le faltan aliens etarras para que los fachas no pareis de masturbaros.



Los etarras, aliens o no, también están, así que con el completo me pego unas fiestas orgásmicas memorables , no dejaré de seguir el ER , no hay nada en este mundo que me de más placer, ¿te ha quedado claro?


----------



## Liberal templado (15 Ene 2022)

javvi dijo:


> El autor del blog Eladio Fernández ve algunas de las pistas, pero no acaba de rematar la faena. En la plaza Sergels Tog, parte del itinerario del conductor terrorista, el suelo tiene un dibujo que parece una bolsa de El Corte Inglés con los característicos triángulos verdiblancos. Eladio Fernández lo relacionó con la compra de El Corte Inglés por Quatar Group. Quat, Cat, Cataluña.



No te cabrees, pero ¿esto es broma, no?



javvi dijo:


> ¿Dónde empieza el itinerario? Caliente Tapas bar, ah vale, eso es Espein. El punto 2 no sé, el 3 que dice Ahlens, por lo visto es el equivalente a El Corte Inglés en Suecia. El 4 es la plaza Sergels Torg, que parece una bolsa de El Corte Inglés, junto al obelisco masónico.
> 
> En otra foto se ve un logo a lo Miró. Un poco por encima de la esquina inferior derecha. ¿Dónde terminó el atentado-hoax de Barcelona? en el famoso pavimento o mosaico de Miró.



¡Esto sí que es coña! jajaja



javvi dijo:


> Resulta que poco antes del atentado de Estocolmo yo había estado en Barcelona de visita. Y recuerdo que entré en El Corte Inglés que hace esquina Las Ramblas, Plaza de Cataluña, que a vista de pájaro se ve que tiene en el centro la cruz de la Rosa de los Vientos del esotérico mallorquín Ramón Llull, y que es símbolo de la OTAN.



Por cierto, El Corte Inglés de plaza Cataluña no hace esquina con Las Ramblas (que ahora se llama La Rambla) sino con Fontanella y con la Ronda de San Pedro. Y la furgoneta venía de Pelayo como no puede ser de otra manera si conoces un poco la zona


----------



## Calahan (15 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Esto he contestado en ese hilo que enlazas y lo de siempre , foreros que dicen del PP se puede esperar todo, ataque al PP y cosa extraña tu que necesitas tantas pruebas para el ER, lo que dice ese hombre siniestro como es Villarejo , es la Biblia no necesita de pruebas , su palabra va a misa, vivir para ver.
> 
> 
> "Joder ¡, ahora es el CNI, pero no advirtió la CIA dos meses antes a los mossos y solo a los mossos , sobre el atentado?
> ...



Lo de la cía fue un bulo del españolista el periodico de Cataluña.


----------



## Peritta (15 Ene 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Lo de la cía fue un bulo del españolista el periodico de Cataluña.



Lo de que había que poner bolardos, cosa de desoyó la Colau, fue avisado por la CIA ¿no?.

____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Liberal templado (15 Ene 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> -No exagere suseñoría -le dijo por teléfono un mosso de escuadra de cierto rango a la juez que preguntaba por 140 bombonas de butano encontradas en Cambrils tras una explosión



Un pequeño detalle: se encontraron en Alcanar un poco más al sur tocando a la provincia de Castellón. En Cambrils los apuñalamientos y los disparos a los terroristas islámicos. 

Off-topic: Por cierto, don @Peritta , haciendo limpieza del despacho he encontrado dos perlas de libros relacionados con el 11-M: "La cuarta trama" de José María de Pablo y "Las cloacas del 11-M" de Ignacio López Brú. 

Estoy releyendo el primero y es apasionante para aquel que le interese el tema: cada afirmación documentada básicamente en el sumario del juicio. Desmonta punto por punto la versión oficial.


----------



## Calahan (15 Ene 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Lo de que había que poner bolardos, cosa de desoyó la Colau, fue avisado por la CIA ¿no?.
> 
> ____________________
> FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.



Te digo que fué un bulo. Y bien pagado. Después le colocaron bien al director de el periódico de Cataluña. 
Lo que hiciera o no la españolista Colau es otra historia.


----------



## Uritorco (16 Ene 2022)




----------



## Debunker (16 Ene 2022)

Lo de Santi que debería callar , no se atreve, pues que calle.

"Yo no puedo decir nada contra Sánchez , yo no le puedo vincular al ER " entonces toda esa estrategia del gobierno que, ha denunciado en dos vídeos de lavar la imagen de MR paseándola por medios y eventos ¿por qué es? .La aprobación del gobierno, según Acodap y el ER , de las obras en Mequinenza para hacer desaparecer las fosas ¿por qué es? . ¿eso no es encubrimiento de crímenes y delitos del ER?

Igual con MR, en uno de los vídeos dice que MR no es cómplice en los asesinatos de Mena, de otros delitos sí, pero dos vídeos anteriores a eset vídeo , denuncia la nota de Mena pidiendo a MR un sicario para matar al policía García Peña, lo que al parecer según las notas de Mena, MR cumple a la perfección , eso no es asesinato?

No se si es tonto, si le falta un hervor o es una táctica para que gente del PSOE se sume a la causa del ER, el PSOE con Pedro y sin Pedro está toíto pringao en el ER, sus tentáculos están en todas y cada una de las operaciones del ER y Santi no va a conseguir nada del votante socialista porque están ciegos totalmente y solo ven lo que su ideología les deja ver. 

Me da en la nariz , para nuestra desgracia que, todo el pescao está vendido, esto es a nivel global, he vivido años en UK y algo por lo que los british no pasaban era la mentira de sus políticos, Borish Jhonson ha mentido repetidamente sobre las fiestas en Downing ST, mentiras gloriosas al estilo de Pedro Sánchez, es más grave, en los medios periodísticos se cree a pie juntillas que las fiestas eran en la práctica diarias, compraban vino y cervezas que, transportaban en maletas de un Tesco cercano a Downing St y creen que las fiestas terminaban en orgías, todo ello encima con confinamiento de la población, pero ya es bien grave que la residencia oficial del primer ministro se dedique a esas cosas con todo el personal que colabora en el gobierno con o sin confinamiento.

Lo de Biden en EEUU, es para mear y no echar gota, y veremos que ocurre ahora en Alemania sin la Merkel, lo de Ucrania va cada vez peor, y luego 4 o 40 multimillonarios que se les ha ido la bola con las nuevas tecnologías , con más poder que los gobiernos haciendo de la humanidad un campo de cobayas para ideas de películas de terror, lo siento por las nuevas generaciones , la social democracia aplasta el mundo occidental, y el comunismo capitalista aplasta Asia y todo sería soportable aunque perdiéramos la libertad de ideas, pero es que esta gente es locura por definición.


----------



## Debunker (16 Ene 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Te digo que fué un bulo. Y bien pagado. Después le colocaron bien al director de el periódico de Cataluña.
> Lo que hiciera o no la españolista Colau es otra historia.




madre mía, españolista la Colau, lo que hay que leer , verguenza de mujer , los borlados ya fueron solicitados por las fuerzas de seguridad en Diciembre de 2016 , 9 meses antes de los atentados del 17A.

De Europa Press:

Zoido pide a los ayuntamientos que valoren la colocación de bolardos y grandes maceteros en zonas concurridas


El oficio de la Comisaría General de Seguridad fue remitido el pasado 20 de diciembre a los jefes superiores urgiendo la convocatoria de las Juntas Locales de Seguridad o las Comisiones de Coordinación para abordar las "medidas de protección física que impidan ataques similares" a los llevados a cabo con camiones de gran tonelaje en Niza o en Berlín. Este oficio, al que tuvo acceso Europa Press, decía: "La protección de estos espacios públicos se debería llevar a cabo por los ayuntami ...

Zoido pide a los ayuntamientos que valoren la colocación de bolardos y grandes maceteros en zonas concurridas


*Sin embargo, los Mossos d'Esquadra advirtieron que el ámbito de la seguridad ciudadana y la prevención era una competencia de la Conselleria de Interior y la Generalitat fijada en el Estatut y que ejercen los Mossos, en el marco del Programa operativo específico antiterrorista que se aplica desde 2015, cuando se produjeron los primeros atentados en Francia. MOSSOS ALEGARON QUE LA COMPETENCIA DE SEGURIDAD CIUDADANA ERA SUYA En aquel momento, el portavoz de la policía catalana, Xavier P ...*

Leer más: Zoido pide a los ayuntamientos que valoren la colocación de bolardos y grandes maceteros en zonas concurridas

Más, en muchos medios, de la advertencia que tuvieron los mossos sobre los atentados:

Los Mossos d’Esquadra tenían constancia de que, el verano del pasado año, se iba a producir un atentado terrorista de graves consecuencias. Así lo evidencian *los movimientos dentro del cuerpo* durante las semanas previas al 17 de agosto, fecha en que un comando yihadista perpetró la masacre en la Rambla. Durante los días posteriores, tanto el entonces presidente de la Generalitat, Carles Puigdemont, como el consejero de Interior, Joaquim Forn, y el director de los Mossos d’Esquadra, Josep Lluís Trapero, negaron que tuviesen constancia de esta posibilidad y afirmaron que jamás habían tenido contactos con la CIA. *Esta afirmación resultó ser falsa*, ya que ‘El Periódico de Cataluña’ publicó días más tarde el correo enviado por los norteamericanos a los Mossos el día 25 de mayo avisando de esa posibilidad. Pero los responsables políticos catalanes conocían todos los detalles y los ocultaron a la Policía española y a la opinión pública.


Por si fuera poco, la policía de Vilvoorde (Bélgica) había alertado a los Mossos de sus sospechas por la radicalización del imán de Ripoll, Abdelbaki Es Satty, y sus más que probables vínculos con terroristas. Esa información fue recibida ya en el año 2016 por el sargento Daniel Canals, jefe de la unidad de Análisis Estratégico de la Comisaría General de Información. Tras conocerse esa comunicación, los Mossos *alegaron que no era “una comunicación oficial”*. Cuando se descubrió la mentira, desde la Generalitat se echó mano de otro argumento poco consistente: que la información era fruto de la amistad del sargento con un policía local de Vilvoorde, a quien habría conocido en unas jornadas internacionales sobre lucha contra el terrorismo. Por si fuera poco, el dato de la vinculación del imán con el terrorismo *no fue comunicado nunca* al Ministerio del Interior.






Atentados de Barcelona: se busca al 'Neymar' de la casa de Alcanar
Beatriz Parera
El cúmulo de despropósitos en la prevención de atentados es solo superado por la capacidad de la Administración catalana de falsear la realidad. Según ha podido confirmar El Confidencial, el 12 de junio del año pasado, solo unos días después de recibir el aviso de los norteamericanos, Trapero envió a Washington a tres de sus hombres *para recibir más detalles sobre los posibles atentados*. A la capital norteamericana se desplazaron el comisario jefe de Información, Manel Castellví, el inspector Lluís Paradell y el sargento Daniel Canals. Los tres regresaron en el vuelo UA-140, que salió a las 17:45 del aeropuerto Dulles International de Washington, y aterrizaron en El Prat a las 7:45 del 16 de junio.











Atentados de Barcelona: se busca al 'Neymar' de la casa de Alcanar


Un hombre que vestía una camiseta del Barça y que visitó la casa donde la célula de Ripoll fabricaba explosivos




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Monsieur George (16 Ene 2022)

Ojo con el evento Sigma. Posible apagón de internet el 17 de febrero. En relación con la euforia de Mena.


----------



## javvi (16 Ene 2022)

Liberal templado dijo:


> No te cabrees, pero ¿esto es broma, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Venga, por favor, seamos serios. No hace falta conocer la zona, basta con mirar el mapa. Ni que le calle Pelayo estuviese a 40 km de la Plaza de Cataluña. Es la que hace uno de los cuatro vértices del cuadrado de la Plaza de Cataluña. Se cruza con La Rambla, que tirando adelante, se acaba convirtiendo en Las Ramblas (¿tengo que poner todos los detalles? ¿ también que en La Plaza de Cataluña hay un FNAC y un Hard Rock Café?) y que llega hasta el mosaico de Miró, donde se supone que terminó el conductor kamikaze.

Ya he dicho que no lo puedo demostrar porque por entonces no escribía en estos hilos, ni en ninguna otra parte. Tengo algún testigo al que se lo conté, pero eso tampoco lo puedo demostrar. Lo que puedo enseñar es en qué me basé. Lo aprendí de Ole Dammegard que ha acertado en varios atentados. En otros se ha equivocado, o ha provocado que tuviesen que cambiar los planes. Dammegard es bastante conocido en el mundo angloparlante. A mí me da pereza traducir todo lo que dice y en qué acertó. Para el que entienda inglés he aquí un buen resumen.


----------



## Debunker (17 Ene 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Ojo con el evento Sigma. Posible apagón de internet el 17 de febrero. En relación con la euforia de Mena.




Puedes explicarnos más ? Gracias


----------



## Monsieur George (17 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Puedes explicarnos más ? Gracias



Hubo un forero aquí que habló de un posible apagón de internet para el 17 de febrero. Abrió otro hilo en agosto con el evento Omicrón. He relacionado esa fecha con la que dio Mena. Lo hilos y el forero están desaparecidos.


----------



## Debunker (17 Ene 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Hubo un forero aquí que habló de un posible apagón de internet para el 17 de febrero. Abrió otro hilo en agosto con el evento Omicrón. He relacionado esa fecha con la que dio Mena. Lo hilos y el forero están desaparecidos.



Muy interesante , todos los días se aprende algo nuevo. En cuanto a eventos denominado Sigma por lo que he podido ver, son ferias de determinados productos, al parecer de tecnología, un evento de Sigma para este año, se celebra en Manila, comienza el 27 de febrero y termina en mayo,

*SIGMA Asia 2022*

27 de febrero 8:00 am -- 28 de mayo 5:00 pm
Manila Manila, Filipinas + Google Map

ENFOQUE DE JUEGOS EN ASIA: De acuerdo con nuestro compromiso por cubrir los diversos sectores de juegos, decidimos
Más información »

No creo que sea eso, más bien parece una herramienta de cálculo de probabilidades, muy usada, atendiendo los cálculos a diferentes escalones , Sigma 2, Sigma 3 , hasta Sigma 6 que, naturalmente se alimenta de una data. Bueno soy muy mala en matemáticas y no se si me explico bien, ni tan siquiera si lo he entendido, os copio y pego 


*Sigma* (σ) es una letra del alfabeto Griego. ... *Sigma* se pueden usar indistintamente con el término estadístico, Desviación Estándar. La Desviación Estándar es la distancia promedio entre los datos y la media en una distribución. La *probabilidad* de crear un defecto puede ser estimada y traducida a un nivel “*Sigma*”.

En cualquier caso, ¿qué significa 2 sigma en estadistica?

Una fluctuación *2*-*sigma* es una fluctuación con una probabilidad de un 95.5% de volver a ser observada. Una 3-*sigma* es una fluctuación con una probabilidad del 99.75% de *que* se vuelva a observar en el futuro. ... Por debajo de 3-*sigma* se considera *que* se ha observado una simple fluctuación *estadística* de los datos.


----------



## Debunker (17 Ene 2022)

Os acordáis de ella? Estuvo en este foro o hilo, para mí la mejor you tuber del ER que, se cargó Santi, ha estado varios meses retirada desde el conflicto con Santi y aún así conserva muchos de sus seguidores, este vídeo os hará reír o llorar, depende.... ironía bestial:


----------



## Debunker (17 Ene 2022)

La guerra entre Vicente Rouco y el Juez Presencia,


*La Casa Real debe negarse rotundamente a que Su Majestad se preste a formar parte del circo organizado por el okupa del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Castilla La Mancha, el desacreditado Vicente Rouco.

Felipe VI* no debe de acudir a los fastos organizados por *Rouco* en Albacete, quien se ha apresurado en pregonar, a través de su cadena amiga la *COPE* local, que el rey acudirá a respaldarle, cuando en realidad el acto previsto para el viernes 21 de enero se centra únicamente en inaugurar el nuevo edificio que albergará a los juzgados de Albacete y la fiscalía provincial.

Por causa de esa manipulación aprovechada, resulta contraproducente la presencia del monarca en el mencionado acto, si se tiene en cuenta que últimamente arrecian las sospechas sobre la presunta psicopatía del presidente del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Castilla La Mancha.

Deja patente el texto de la resolución que los jueces de Toledo conocen tal circunstancia: _“Los hechos que se denuncian son la ‘presunta psicopatía’ del presidente del TSJCLM, D.*Vicente Rouco*, que estaría detrás de unos desahucios ilegales como represalia contra el juez Presencia y el jefe de prensa de la asociación fundada por él, *ACODAP*_.”

La sección primera de la Audiencia, presidida por Juan Ramón Brigidano Martínez, lo deja bien claro haciéndose eco, mediante su Auto nº 570, de los desequilibrios que llevan al presidente del TSJCLM (cuyo cargo okupado caducó en diciembre de 2020) a cometer un incontable cúmulo de anomalías.


*ACODAP*, la asociación contra la corrupción presidida por el juez *Presencia*, desaconseja sin la menor duda que *Felipe VI* se preste a intervenir, como representante del Estado, en las maniobras de *Rouco* para blindarse, mientras urge al *CGPJ* para que se realice de una vez sin dilaciones el test de aptitud mental al mencionado Vicente.

El papel de árbitro y moderador de las instituciones que le asigna el artículo 56 de la Constitución, prohíbe al Rey participar en ningún tipo de homenaje que pudiera ser considerado como propio por *Vicente* *Rouco*.


Hay que tener en cuenta que las represalias de este personaje han consistido en intentar expulsar de la carrera, por todos los medios a su alcance, al juez Presencia por denunciar la corrupción, cuando sin embargo ha sido precisamente Su Majestad, el Rey Felipe VI, quien se ha empeñado de manera denodada en que esa expulsión, a todas luces injusta, no se produzca.

Pero mejor leer el Auto de la Audiencia de Toledo. No tiene desperdicio.


----------



## Uritorco (17 Ene 2022)

Los dos vídeos de hoy.


----------



## Calahan (18 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> madre mía, españolista la Colau, lo que hay que leer , verguenza de mujer , los borlados ya fueron solicitados por las fuerzas de seguridad en Diciembre de 2016 , 9 meses antes de los atentados del 17A.
> 
> De Europa Press:
> 
> ...



Colau es españolista y gracias a ella no han gobernado independentistas en el ayuntamiento de Barcelona DOS veces. Con la ayuda del españolismo patrio mediático y político.
Los hechos son los hechos.


----------



## Debunker (18 Ene 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Colau es españolista y gracias a ella no han gobernado independentistas en el ayuntamiento de Barcelona DOS veces. Con la ayuda del españolismo patrio mediático y político.
> Los hechos son los hechos.




De donde deduzco, por sino me había quedado claro, que eres catalán independentista, Colau es una verguenza , una podemita de pro, una soberana mierda como son los podemitas, nunca españolista, españolista soy yo y mejor que tu y yo no nos rocemos, porque si sale mi vena no va a ser nada agradable por decirlo suave, mejor ponme en ignore.


----------



## Debunker (18 Ene 2022)

El vídeo sobre las bases militares USA de Rota y Morón, tiene razón de ser porque precisamente coincide con el acuerdo de EEUU-Marruecos, EEUU reconoce el Sáhara como marroquí y Marruecos reconoce Israel , se convierte en aliado de EEUU en la zona , tanto por proximidad a la zona caliente del Magreb, como religión y cultura , las bases USA en Marruecos son de gran interés para ambos países y toda la zona.

De principios de julio del 2020, hay múltiples noticias de la oferta de Marruecos a EEUU para trasladar las bases militares USA de España a Marruecos,









Marruecos ofrece a EEUU una base para cerrar Rota: Mohamed VI da facilidades a los americanos


A un año de que acabe el acuerdo de España con EEUU para permitir el uso de la base de Rota, Marruecos ofrece su enclave naval de Alcazarseguir.




www.elespanol.com





Es de lógica que EEUU necesite un año para el traslado de esas bases, desde la elección de emplazamiento , logística , acuerdos etc.

Esta maniobra aunque a los descerebrados españoles , nos importe menos que nada, nos va a traer graves problemas, el Mohamed es nuestro enemigo y está en nuestras fronteras y no se corta un pelo a la hora de provocarnos, con bases USA en su territorio y alianza con EEUU, el Mohamed nos convertirá en el blanco de sus maniobras , exigirá Ceuta , Melilla , las Canarias y lo que le echen, cosa que ya hace pero con la fuerza que el dan estos acuerdos , las provocaciones e incluso ataques , van a ser para cagarse. 

O sea la hdp de MR y Mena son traidores, con todas las letras y como eso es también acuerdo de todo el gobierno, todos son traidores, ¿serán lo militares los topos? 

Por otro lado creo que , si todo esto es verdad, no se como alguien se atreve a denunciarlo en público, esto ya no es Mena, a la CIA por ejemplo se la chufla si Santi es asesinado y culpan a Mena porque Mena les importa aún menos que Santi y lo mismo aplica a MR, quiero decir que a Santi y a su padre lo eliminan sin temor a nada ni quién pague por ello.


----------



## Debunker (18 Ene 2022)

A mí nunca me pidió nada, todo lo contrario y no sabía yo que, la calidad intelectual de una persona se mida por su pelo, pñor otro lado de lo más normalito, tu si que das asco , no por tu pelo sino por tu cabeza.


----------



## Debunker (18 Ene 2022)

Artículo de opinión sobre el ER,


Les aseguramos que siguiendo, como estamos siguiendo, todas las entregas del Expediente Royuela ya nos estamos empezando a perder con muchas cosas y, sobre todo, con el asunto de la implicación de Margarita Robles en sucios asuntos que está denunciando la familia Royuela.

Y es que son tan grande y tan sumamente graves los asuntos de corrupción y los delitos en los que estaría, presuntamente, implicada la ministro de Defensa del gobierno de Sánchez, que una memoria normal no da para retenerlos todo. Corrupción económica, política, delitos de todo tipo… Si todo lo que se denuncia sobre Robles es cierto, nos encontraríamos con un personaje que dejaría a Al Capone como a un aprendiz.

Y tengan en cuenta algo que es gravísimo, todos los medios nos han vendido a Robles como la buena del gobierno. Si esto fuera así, no podemos evitar preguntarnos cómo será el resto del gobierno.



Lo que se está denunciando desde el canal de Santiago Royuela es ya casi imparable. Tanto, que el pasado fin de semana durante una visita de Robles a Pontevedra fue recibida por muchas personas que mostraban los siguientes carteles:







Todo esto ya se “va de madre”, como se dice vulgarmente, y necesita ser ya investigado. Porque no es solo lo que está denunciando Santiago Royuela a través de su canal, también está el gran apoyo legal que está recibiendo desde ACODAP, la asociación que dirige el juez Fernando Presencia, y varios medios de comunicación que, aunque pequeños, suman muchas visitas entre todos ellos.




Robles tiene un problema serio, tiene que dar explicaciones y si todo lo que se está denunciando es falso, tiene que denunciar a la familia Royuela. Pero además, tenemos la posición en la que se queda Pedro Sánchez. Sánchez, de momento, no aparece en esos papeles, no estaría implicado en nada, que nosotros sepamos, pero tiene una patata muy caliente en el gobierno porque lo que se está denunciando no es ninguna tontería.



Y es que nos parece hasta mentira que, con todo lo que va apareciendo, solo haya habido un implicado que ha denunciado a Santiago Royuela y encima esa denuncia no es que le esté saliendo demasiado bien.

Pero hay más, porque parece que hay mucha más información y más contundente que todavía no se ha sacado a la luz. Y no podemos evitar preguntarnos qué puede ser, aunque lo que sí que se nos ha dicho es que “es muy gordo”. Con todo lo que hemos visto en el Expediente Royuela, ¿todavía nos cuentan que hay algo muy gordo que va a salir?

Cojan las palomitas porque parece que la cosa, lejos de pararse, está ahora en plena velocidad de crucero.










A Margarita Robles le está cayendo "la mundial" con lo que se está denunciando en el #ExpedienteRoyuela - El Diestro


A Margarita Robles le está cayendo "la mundial" con lo que se está denunciando en el #ExpedienteRoyuela




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Liberal templado (18 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Los dos vídeos de hoy.



En el directo de hoy nos anuncian sorpresas. Al menos hay que reconocer que se pone intrigante el tema. Veremos


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (18 Ene 2022)




----------



## Eurostreamuno (18 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Pero además, tenemos la posición en la que se queda Pedro Sánchez. Sánchez, de momento, no aparece en esos papeles, no estaría implicado en nada, que nosotros sepamos, pero tiene una patata muy caliente en el gobierno porque lo que se está denunciando no es ninguna tontería.



Sánchez sí sale en los papeles de Mena:
Margarita Robles le da garantías al psicópata Mena de que Pedro Sánchez no intentará salvar su culo enviando al infierno a Mena.
""El silencio de los corderos": Mena, Margarita Robles y Pedro Sánchez ante el Expediente Royuela."


----------



## YonnyMestampo (18 Ene 2022)

Liberal templado dijo:


> En el directo de hoy nos anuncian sorpresas. Al menos hay que reconocer que se pone intrigante el tema. Veremos



Ha sido muy importante este directo.


----------



## Monsieur George (18 Ene 2022)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> Ha sido muy importante este directo.



MR puentea a Mena con la Logia de Miami. MR controla a todo el gobierno de España. Ruiz se entera de que han asesinado a su sicario, y supongo que no le habrá gustado que Mena haya encargado matar a su amigo García Peña a sus espaldas.


----------



## Duda Metódica (19 Ene 2022)

Respecto al último directo, más expectación que otra cosa y al final nada nuevo. Esperemos al desenlace de lo de Mequinenza, porque eso si que podría dar un fuerte impulso al expediente. A ver si es verdad que tienen localizada la fosa.


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Ene 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Respecto al último directo, más expectación que otra cosa y al final nada nuevo. Esperemos al desenlace de lo de Mequinenza, porque eso si que podría dar un fuerte impulso al expediente. A ver si es verdad que tienen localizada la fosa.




Lo mejor de ese preñazo de video es que hay ya muchos que se dan cuenta que la asociacion esa del juez Acodap es un fraude con animo de lucro y que el zumbado ese de Marzal es un zumbado con infulas histrionicas que denuncia a su portero porque "le ha mirao mal" .


----------



## Debunker (19 Ene 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Lo mejor de ese preñazo de video es que hay ya muchos que se dan cuenta que la asociacion esa del juez Acodap es un fraude con animo de lucro y que el zumbado ese de Marzal es un zumbado con infulas histrionicas que denuncia a su portero porque "le ha mirao mal" .



Para mí lo que pretende Presencia es protagonismo, un protagonismo que le lance al famoseo y poder de las togas, y se la juega con el ER a todo o nada, después de todo no le queda otro remedio, la nada ya la tiene.

Las supuestas notas de MR y su caligrafía pueden ser ahora contrastadas por altos cargos del ejercito, digo yo, algún escrito habrá en defensa de esa mujer, si eso fuera así , supongo que alguien de defensa pedirá explicaciones, no todo el mundo va a ser corrupto.

Pero el ER, ya ha pasado los mil pueblos, no se trata de una cédula criminal-mafiosa localizada en España del poder político español, se trata de mucho más, se trata de una red internacional de tráfico de drogas con sus crímenes , blanqueo de dinero etc. que involucra a organizaciones de ámbito global, bendecidas y protegidas por políticos del gran poder y de las que obtienen enormes cantidades de dinero. O sea en este fregao está tanto EEUU como casi toda Europa y seguro Sudamérica como proveedores, (Gortari por ejemplo) organizaciones que se nutren del tráfico de drogas y crimen organizado,* corrompiendo las fuerzas de seguridad*, hacen servicios de espionaje incluso en contra del país donde están ubicados , rinden obediencia a la organización internacional por encima de todo , crímenes de gente molesta , control de medios, *corrupción de la Justicia* y lo que haga falta a los partidos políticos que sirven.

Vamos que el ER, ha superado a Quanon con creces , lo inaudito es que sigan emitiendo en público, el movimiento Q está enterrado en el internet profundo, el ER denuncia cosas peores , con excepción del abuso de menores, que Q denuncia o ha denunciado. Ningún activista o denunciante de Q ha dado jamás la cara, pero en el ER van a cara descubierta y todos sus datos a la luz para todo kiski.

Veía el vídeo de ayer y ante mis ojos 4 mierdecillas (los califico así para definirlos en la posición que tienen, no porque sean mierdecillas) denunciando al gran poder mundial y sus organizaciones criminales con tentáculos por todo el mundo y me asombraba de que todo eso fuera denunciado por esos 4 personajes y en especial los Royuelas , era ciencia ficción , se hace muy difícil de creer.

Entre el sepulcral silencio de todos los denunciados en el ER y el que ese canal del ER no haya sido cerrado, yo no se que pensar, algo debe haber detrás.


----------



## Debunker (19 Ene 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Lo mejor de ese preñazo de video es que hay ya muchos que se dan cuenta que la asociacion esa del juez Acodap es un fraude con animo de lucro y que el zumbado ese de Marzal es un zumbado con infulas histrionicas que denuncia a su portero porque "le ha mirao mal" .



No puedo opinar sobre Marzal porque no se nada de él, quizás puedes ampliar información sobre él.


----------



## Misolgua (19 Ene 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Respecto al último directo, más expectación que otra cosa y al final nada nuevo. Esperemos al desenlace de lo de Mequinenza, porque eso si que podría dar un fuerte impulso al expediente. A ver si es verdad que tienen localizada la fosa.



Santiago no habló nada de las fotografías que les había entregado una persona en un pendrive.

El topo que les ha entregado la libreta de Margarita tiene que ser alguien muy próximo a ella, si no, no se entiende cómo una agenda tan personal puede ir dejándola por ahí. Vamos como el misterio de las notas de Mena pero elevado a la enésima potencia.


----------



## Borraska (19 Ene 2022)

Independientemente de las dudas sobre los topos y muchas otras que se han planteado en este foro, si después del vídeo de ayer con la supuesta libreta de Margarita Robles en pantalla y más de 4000 personas siguiendo el directo, si la ministra no denuncia para mi está todavía más claro que el EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA es real como la vida misma.


----------



## Misolgua (19 Ene 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Lo mejor de ese preñazo de video es que hay ya muchos que se dan cuenta que la asociacion esa del juez Acodap es un fraude con animo de lucro



Fernando Presencia tiene a Margarita Robles como su objetivo en la vida, y lo entiendo. 

Me parecen muy oportunas las vicisitudes que cuenta en éste video sobre su padre:

Al padre del juez Presencia lo desterraron igual que a él. Por una investigación que decidió llevar a cabo que no era políticamente correcta en aquel momento. Fue a Palma de Mallorca, se lo quitaron de enmedio también allí, y lo enviaron a Barcelona (pidió Barcelona). Casualidades de la vida, en la Sala que presidía su padre en Barcelona estaba Margarita Robles. Su padre intuyó algo también del Expediente Royuela, algo sabía porque se lo quisieron quitar de enmedio. Fernando le pidió que solicitara destino a Valencia que es donde residía la familia. Después de más de 40 años, el expediente a su padre se lo abrieron en 1973, nada ha cambiado . Es la expresión más palpable de que en España hay cosas que no se pueden investigar, después de 50 años nada ha cambiado, porque la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal sigue siendo la misma (los jueces en España no tienen obligación de investigar), y sigue habiendo los mismos los problemas. 

"La verdad os hará libres..."


----------



## Monsieur George (19 Ene 2022)

Misolgua dijo:


> Santiago no habló nada de las fotografías que les había entregado una persona en un pendrive.
> 
> El topo que les ha entregado la libreta de Margarita tiene que ser alguien muy próximo a ella, si no, no se entiende cómo una agenda tan personal puede ir dejándola por ahí. Vamos como el misterio de las notas de Mena pero elevado a la enésima potencia.



El tema lo explicó Santiago. Alguien se pone en contacto con Santiago, y es citado en un lugar en el que tiene que estar con los ojos vendados. En ese lugar se le muestra la agenda, donde se le permite tomar fotografías. De todo esto deducimos que la agenda fue sustraída o robada. Y como comentáis, debió de ser alguien muy cercano a ella. ¡¡Vete a saber!! Por especular, hasta podría ser su compañero de asiento en el consejo de ministros.


----------



## Debunker (19 Ene 2022)

Estoy viendo un vídeo de un hilo que han abierto, 






Ni Soros, ni Rothschild, ni Bill Gates ..


Familias descendientes de la aristocracia romana están por encima de todos estos, y a ellos nadie los señala. Aquí se dan nombres y se explica quienes son:




www.burbuja.info





El vídeo habla sobre las familias que realmente controlan el mundo, descendientes del Imperio Romano, por supuesto no son Soros , ni Bill 
Gates, ni los Rothschild etc. familias que se organizaron en cédulas de poder que abarcaban todo lo que se movía en el mundo, centralizados en el Vaticano, parece una locura conspiranóica, pero nada más lejos de la realidad , a mi me lo explicaron hace tiempo como el dinero viejo , un poder que ni siquiera tenía que ver con la cantidad de dinero o capital de esas familias, sino con un entramado que controlaba el mundo desde lo más pérfido de la sociedad como los clanes mafiosos criminales de los sicilianos hasta la gran banca o el futuro de países. Siempre hablando del mundo occidental, un mundo que ya está en bancarrota y surge Asia. 

Supongamos que la social democracia aprendió de estas organizaciones y construyeron las suyas a imagen y semejanza y el ER es arropado y protegido por ese poder o dinero viejo al que le interesa que las organizaciones surgidas de la social democracia sean abolidas porque están en su camino y por eso el ER tiene protección todopoderosa.

vale ya se que parece descabellado , es algo que me ha venido a la mente, porque no encuentro explicación a que el ER denuncie atrocidades de los más poderosos países y siga emitiendo como si vendieran chucherías, desde luego el Santi no sabe ni por donde le da el aire, se ha metido en un follón y no tiene ni zorra idea del porqué recibe toda esa información que para él es como si fuera normal , esa información y las pruebas es de lo más anormal, ni los servicios secretos más efectivos y poderosos del mundo, hacen uso de semejante información si es que la tienen y menos con pruebas escritas de puño y letra que para obtenerlas hay que estar muy cerca del que las escribe y expone la vida misma.


----------



## Peritta (19 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Para mí lo que pretende Presencia es protagonismo, un protagonismo que le lance al famoseo y poder de las togas, y se la juega con el ER a todo o nada, después de todo no le queda otro remedio, la nada ya la tiene.
> 
> Las supuestas notas de MR y su caligrafía pueden ser ahora contrastadas por altos cargos del ejercito, digo yo, algún escrito habrá en defensa de esa mujer, si eso fuera así , supongo que alguien de defensa pedirá explicaciones, no todo el mundo va a ser corrupto.
> 
> ...



Pues a mí el Juez Presencia sí me inspira credibilidad aunque puede que peque de vanidoso y sea vulnerable al halago. Yo de lo que peco es de soberbia que aunque lo parece, no es lo mismo que la vanidad.

No, no me inspiró ninguna confianza el que redactara aquella denuncia acabando con un "ahí queda éso" (sic). Entonces dudé de la salud mental de este hombre o que se tomaba el expediente Royuela a cachondeo y que podía acabar, como la juez Coro Cillán, en un psiquiátriko al más puro estilo NKVD. Pero entonces no sabía yo que era el juez artífice de la dación en pago.
Luego si padecía de paranoias, lo mismo no eran tan imaginarias.

Con el Santi estoy muy cabreao y ya no le vuelvo a escribir más, ni en los directos del Youtube y éso que solía destacar mis intervenciones y hasta me contestaba on-line. Que se joda si ya no me lee, o que se venga a Foropaco si quiere leerme.
Mucha cuántica y mucha relatividad pero éste tiene que tener más mala leche que el Newton, que había que echarle el desayuno por la mañana con un palo

y mucho cuidao.

Si no quiere que le escriba, pues le doy la razón como a los locos y que en el pecado se lleve la penitencia. De modo que si de ahora en adelante quiere mi teclado por allí tendrá que pagarlo como hace el Mena o los de la logia de Miami.

Fíjate tú que en el vídeo que hizo de la función de onda el otro día -y que nada tiene que ver con el expediente Royuela- mencioné así como guasa el típico chistecito que los de matemáticas nos hacen a los de física. Y es que aquellos, más los de álgebra que los de cálculo, dejan unas pizarras que da gloria verlas y los de física...

pues éso mismo.

¿A ver si no?.

Bueno, pues me borró una posta que mis cuarenta o cincuenta minutos me costó elaborar. Y la siguiente pidiendo explicaciones también. Y como yo no permito que me borren tres veces, pues no le doy la oportunidad y ya no le escribo más.

Es lo que tiene el fuego amigo: que te hace desertar.

Y mira que era una posta blanca, sin ofender a nadie, con dos o tres guasillas obvias que harían más gracia a los de letras que a los de ciencias que ya las hemos oído muchas veces.
¡Ah!. Sí, también le publiqué un enlace a un vídeo de microscopía de efecto tunel, que ya publiqué un par de veces en Burbuja, en otros hilos donde venía más o menos a cuento pero que, desgraciadamente, nadie comentó.

Y es que en Espain, incluso en un foro donde la gente viene a éso y a intercambiar ideas, se lee mu poco.

Jesús qué cruz.

El no escribir en Burbuja se debe a problemas técnicos... de reciente aparición. @calopez cabrón.
De todas maneras ya tenía yo decidido abandonar este foro dentro de 20 o 30 postas.

Postes dice don @Javiv.



Bueno, al lío:

Si a unos les escama el manto de silencio, omertá (hombría) dicen los mafiosos, y por ello y que nadie les denuncie ni se les querelle, le dan verosimilitud al expediente Royuela, tendrán que reconocer que el que no les hayan tumbado el canal de Youtube -que éso también es manto de silencio- le restaría verosimilitud. Y más si el Youtube es de los narizotas y los progres, y los ye-yés de la agenda 2030.

Por otro lado creo que estamos de acuerdo en que no van a por nosotros sino a por la siguiente generación.
La libertad siempre está a una generación de perderse.



Y la generación de deuda pública que han de pagar nuestros hijos, sobrinos y nietos, es también otra prueba de que a por nosotros no van. No pueden. Tenemos memoria. No cuela el SMC (sistema de memeces contemporáneas que dice la @inMatrix).

Puede que la contradicción de echar un manto de silencio y a la vez no cerrar el canal responda a una batalla entre el "dinero viejo" que dice usté mamuasé y los nuevos ricos de las nuevas tecnologías. Pero parece que están cambiadas las posiciones.

También puede responder al pensamiento de Mao meses antes de la Revolución Kultural: Que florezcan 10.000 escuelas de pensamiento.
Las escuelas de pensamiento flowerpowerearon y cuando se desató la Revolución Kultural les cortaron las cabezas a todos y persiguieron hasta a los que tenían gafas.



En época del General Bajito lo que se separaban eran las cabezas de los cargos y no las cabezas de los cuerpos, coñe. Que los civilizaos y la Reserva Espiritual de Occidente somos nosotros y esta Bendita Tierra de Garbanzos desde hace cinco siglos.

Los abusos siempre se han penalizado y Colón vino cargao de cadenas después de su tercer viaje. Luego lo de si las mijeres mandasen como mandan en la cama, habría una dictadora cada dos o tres semanas puede que no fuera tan contraproducente como pensamos.

En fin, puede que la cosa responda a que el advenimiento de la agenda 2030 es inevitable y aunque tengamos las evidencias delante de las narices, nadie se va a rebelar ni a querer acaudillar nada porque, la verdad, no va a saber contra quién rebelarse.
Como el puto Rommel, escondiendo al enemigo y nos quedamos todos sin saber a quién disparar, ni en qué puta sede poner las jodías bombonas.

Ahí están las pruebas administrativas de la organización, con pelos y señales. Y si nos quejábamos de falta de fechas, la agenda de la Margarita Robles va por fechas.

Jua, jua, jua. Voy a recuperar al sargento Kim de la policía Benetérita coreana, a ver si me dejan a mi alternar con esas niñas,

aunque se cachondee mi señora.


-No es ese tu marido que está alternando con esas pibitas en top-less en la orilla.
-Si.
-¿Y que haces con esa sonrisilla en la cara?.
-Ná, cronometrando cuánto tiempo escapaz de mantener la barrigota para adentro.



¿Seremos capaces de rebelarnos aún teniéndo todas las pruebas pero teniendo ellos a la siguiente generación?. ¿Contra quién habría que rebelarse?.
¿Contra la administración?.

Al fin y al cabo es ella quien ostenta la soberanía desde el 3 de Abril del 2004. Que fue cuando resolvió el caso 11-M

y no se le cayó a nadie la cara de vergüenza.
______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Liberal templado (19 Ene 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> -No es ese tu marido que está alternando con esas pibitas en top-less en la orilla.
> -Si.
> -¿Y que haces con esa sonrisilla en la cara?.
> -Ná, cronometrando cuánto tiempo escapaz de mantener la barrigota para adentro.



Tengo como un déjà vú, jajajajajajajjaa


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Ene 2022)

Misolgua dijo:


> Fernando Presencia tiene a Margarita Robles como su objetivo en la vida, y lo entiendo.
> 
> Me parecen muy oportunas las vicisitudes que cuenta en éste video sobre su padre:
> 
> ...




Llame a esa asociacion tras cometer el error de apiadarme de este juez y darles pasta, pues cual es mi sorpresa que me atiende una charo que es la que sale en muchos videos y pasa de mi cara diciendome que "el juez esta muy liado y que es el salvador de España".
Luego ayer en el video el pedigüeño de mierda del juez venga mendigar pasta y que "se asocien" para tener asesoramiento, todo trolas y marketing para vivir del cuento. Que se ponga de repartidor de Seur y deje de tangar a incautos de buena fe como he sido yo y me consta que muchos mas...

Si fuese por paypal pedia el reembolso de mi dinero, joder que puta secta chupona de donativos ese y el perturbado mental del querulante Majara-zal otro chorizo que tal, me dan mucho asco, pero la gente ya les ha cogido el punto aparte de ser dos histrionicos ( histericos) demandando atencion a lo drag queen con tacones de 60 cms. en carrozas por la Gran Via, vaya dos locazas estan hechos. Estos dos no van a ganar en España ni la causa para que el Mierda Markt les devuelva la pasta de una tv defectuosa mal arreglada tres veces, ni una puta causa!!!

Flaco favor hacen a la causa estos dos megalomanos joder, mi mas sincera repulsa y si, yo ya veo que acaban como la jueza que se alcoholizó... ingresados en psiquiatricos, que por cierto es lo que la psoe suele hacer con sus victimas, pero estos dos chalados se lo estan poniendo en bandeja y voy para forense como todos sabeis... y si por mi fuera los ponia en tratamiento ya.

Joder, de buena me he librado, pobre Santi que se rodea de cuervos oportunistas. Este tipo es un pseudoasperger con una edad mental de 8 años




Web site official of Javier Marzal - Autobiografía ( leedla a ver que mas cosas os llaman la atencion) yo extraigo esto entre otras...

Este tipo esta como una chota, solo pensamientos autoreferenciales, el tio " es el mejor" o "es profesor de matematicas" porque de joven dio dos horas de clase a dos niños juas

"Profesor de Matemáticas de adolescente en dos ocasiones: la primera con 15 años a un alumno de 8º de EGB y la segunda a dos alumnos, simultáneos, de 8º de EGB con 18 años, los tres obtuvieron calificaciones notables.

*Balance de mi juventud*

Haciendo balance de mi cerrada etapa de joven, concluyo que realicé aportaciones beneficiosas para otras personas: he hecho crecer mental y profesionalmente a cientos de personas, algunos no relacionados con el trabajo, a mis relaciones profesionales (compañeros, empleados y clientes) les he ayudado a que maduraran profesional y humanamente, a que se casaran, compraran viviendas, tuvieran hijos, etc.

Finalizada la etapa de juventud me estoy dedicando a asuntos intelectuales y sociales.



*Otras personas dicen sobre mí:*

“experto en personas”, “que se pensar”, “que se aprender”, “que escribo bien”, “que conozco el sistema”, “que soy innovador”.



Finalizada la etapa de juventud ( y tiene casi 70 años colega) me estoy dedicando a asuntos intelectuales y sociales.

*Propósito vital*

Mi propósito vital consiste en ser lo más coherente posible -propósito de cualquier persona como opinan muchos- y eso, dentro de nuestra naturaleza humana en su triple dimensión biopsicosocial, lo traduzco en vida sana (biológica), claridad mental (psicológica) y participación en la civilización emergente como consecuencia de la transición desde la Era industrial a la Era de la información (social). Comprender mejor la realidad y sus posibilidades mediante el aprendizaje (desde la experiencia ajena y la propia, teoría y práctica) para impulsar y participar en las innovaciones y en los procesos de cambio, individuales y colectivos. De esta forma integro el proceso psicológico de aprendizaje con el proceso profesional de mi dimensión social, aumentando mi coherencia vital.

Trabajo para influir en personas influyentes para que cambiemos el mundo. Trabajo para influir en otros activistas sociales para que cambiemos el mundo. Trabajo para impulsar el activismo social que cambie el mundo.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (19 Ene 2022)

Flipante. Esto a parece en el último vídeo, de hace 2 horas:


----------



## Duda Metódica (19 Ene 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Web site official of Javier Marzal - Autobiografía ( leedla a ver que mas cosas os llaman la atencion) yo extraigo esto entre otras...



Leida la autobiografía, solo tengo que decir que talento puede que tenga mucho, pero que abuela seguro que no tiene.



Debunker dijo:


> Me parece que algo ha ocurrido en el canal del ER, no está cerrado pero solo hay unos cuantos vídeos, los de ayer no, incluso he buscado en el arconte que iba a emitir un vídeo a las 17,30 sobre lo debatido ayer y no aparece el vídeo. Lo mismo es un error de mi sistema, no se



En el youtube de Santi, en este momento, parrce estar todo normal.


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Ene 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Leida la autobiografía, solo tengo que decir que talento puede que tenga mucho, pero que abuela seguro que no tiene.
> 
> 
> En el youtube de Santi, en este momento, parrce estar todo normal.




Talento para la anormalidad, sin duda. Tiene tantos sintomas de trastorno de personalidad mezclados que es dificil discernir si es un narcisista-histrionico simplemente o si hay elementos del espectro autista- esquizoides en ese freak que da repelus.


----------



## YonnyMestampo (20 Ene 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Talento para la anormalidad, sin duda. Tiene tantos sintomas de trastorno de personalidad mezclados que es dificil discernir si es un narcisista-histrionico simplemente o si hay elementos del espectro autista- esquizoides en ese freak que da repelus.



¿Te queda mucho para llegar a los 50 mensajes?


----------



## Misolgua (20 Ene 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> joder que puta secta chupona de donativos ese y el perturbado mental del querulante Majara-zal otro chorizo que tal, me dan mucho asco, pero la gente ya les ha cogido el punto aparte de ser dos histrionicos ( histericos) demandando atencion a lo drag queen con tacones de 60 cms. en carrozas por la Gran Via, vaya dos locazas estan hechos. Estos dos no van a ganar en España ni la causa para que el Mierda Markt les devuelva la pasta de una tv defectuosa mal arreglada tres veces, ni una puta causa



Actuaciones, a 1-1-22, de Javier Marzal relacionadas con el Exp Royuela 
Fecha presentación Órgano Denunciados
Contenido 

-9-2-2021, Presidente Sánchez, escrito por el nombramiento de la jueza Castelló para Eurojust. 

-24-3-2021, FGE, 25 autoridades judiciales, archivada el 30-3-21 por no existir indicios suficientes de delitos. 

-9-3-2021, CGPJ, expediente TSJC 17-8-2009. 

-12-3-2021, Pte CGPJ, solicita su intervención, la Unidad de Atención al Cliente del CGPJ dijo que no era competente. 

- 18-3-2021, denuncia FGE, contra miembros del CGPJ (M. Robles incluido), por encubrir delitos metamafia del asesino psicópata Mena. 

- Queja Defensor del Pueblo, el 21-4-2021, la Adjunta Segunda del Defensor del Pueblo, se declaró ilegalmente incompetente. 

-28-4-2021, queja ante el Consejo de Transparencia y Buen Gobierno, no se ha contestado. 

-31-7-2021, ONU, “30 autoridades públicas, judiciales salvo tres”, por encubrir en 2009 y en 2021 que una metamafia, creada en la Fiscalía del Tribunal de Justicia de Cataluña (TSJC), asesinó a 1.128 personas. La denuncia ha sido enviada con copia visible a Transparencia Internacional y a Amnistía Internacional, tanto a las centrales como a la delegación en España. 

-27-8-2021, AN, presentada denuncia por Javier Marzal, en nombre propio, y en representación de la alianza DENUNCIANTES DEL AUTORITARISMO JUDICIAL, por 322 asesinatos y por más delitos económicos. 

- 24-10-2021, AN, recursos contra varias resoluciones de dicha AN, en el procedimiento por la denuncia de los 322 asesinatos. 

- 26-10-2021, Presidente Sánchez, escrito informando del video de Santiago Royuela donde se denuncia que aquél se comprometió con Margarita Robles para encubrir a la metamafia de Mena. 

- 21-11-2021, AN, recursos de apelación contra dos autos de dicha Audiencia Nacional, en el procedimiento por la denuncia de los 322 asesinatos. 

- 2-12-21 y otra fecha posterior, Fiscalía Europea, dos cartas presentadas por Javier Marzal, informando de las denuncias efectuadas por Santiago en Youtube sobre la introducción de 20 millones de euros falsos por la metamafia de Mr OK, y los funcionarios públicos, jubilados o en activo, tanto adquirentes como conocedores de ese delito. 

- 12-2021, varios gobiernos, todos de la Unión Europea, salvo uno, Alianza de Denunciantes del Autoritarismo Judicial, solicitud de intervención, mediante carta dirigida a los Embajadores de cada uno de los países,
poniendo en conocimiento la situación del Expediente Royuela e invitándoles a que se personen en la causa de los 322 asesinatos de la AN, al amparo de su interés legítimo como miembros de la Unión en el buen funcionamiento a escala nacional del Estado de Derecho. 

- 12-2021, Javier Marzal, promotor de la alianza de Denunciantes del Autoritarismo Judicial, ha propuesto a las mayores asociaciones de miembros de las FFCCSE, dos sindicatos de la Policía Nacional, y una asociación de la Guardia Civil, que se personen en la Audiencia nacional, por las denuncias por 322 asesinatos, perpetrados por la metamafia de Mena. 

- 4-12-21, Mossos, por intervención ilícita de su teléfono móvil en los hechos de Mena y Arimany. 

- 9-12-21, petición de calle para Alberto Royuela y Juan Martínez a los Ayuntamientos de Barcelona, Bilbao, Madrid, Sevilla y Valencia. 

- 14-12-21, Comisión Europea, presentada denuncia por Javier Marzal, promotor de la alianza Denunciantes del Autoritarismo Judicial, por el nombramiento, con fecha 11-2-21, como asistente del miembro Nacional de España en Eurojust, de la juez Elisabeth Castelló Fontova. 

- 22-12-21, petición a la Ministra de Hacienda de reconocimiento como mayores denunciantes tributarios del siglo 21 para Alberto Royuela y Juan Martínez, instauración de recompensa tributaria a los denunciantes (como en Alemania, EE.UU. y Reino Unido), y premio especial por todas las las denuncias a Alberto y Juan de 10 millones de euros, de los que donarán 8 millones para luchar contra la corrupción 

- 29-12-21, denuncia ante la Fiscalía General del Estado, la Fiscalía Anticorrupción la Fiscalía Superior de Catalunya y la Fiscalía Provincial de Barcelona, contra Mena por los asesinatos de Alberto y Santiago Royuela, las amenazas a Juan Martínez y a Javier Marzal, y los sobornos al Fiscal Jefe de Catalunya y a la Fiscal Jefe provincial de Barcelona. Se solicita entrevista con los dos fiscales catalanes. Se pide protección para los cuatro. 

- 30-12-21, Director General de la AEAT, presentada denuncia por D. Alberto Royuela, Juan Martínez Grasa y Javier Marzal Mercader, contra Santiago Pedraz Gómez, titular del JCI 5AN, por ingresos en cuentas de Citibanamex, O.P. de Monterrey, Méjico, no declarados, de:
[ ] 900.000 €, en 2016, el ingreso se realizó por traspaso de PLC Servicios, Méjico, y
[ ] 300.000 €, en 2020, por traspaso de Finser, Méjico 

- 31-12-21, ampliación de la denuncia ante las fiscalías por el pago de 2 millones al sicario para asesinar a más personas relacionadas con el Expediente Royuela y por poner un vídeo a Javier Marzal sobre las fosas comunes cuando hablaba con Santiago Royuela. Se incluye el chantaje de los fiscales a Mena. Se reitera protección, añadiendo a otros 7, incluyendo al juez Presencia, Miguel Bernad de Manos Limpias, a los fiscales corruptos y a otros participantes. 

"Actividades de 2021"


----------



## Uritorco (20 Ene 2022)

Lo han subido hace poco más de media hora.

En este vídeo, entre los investigados por Mena, es de suponer que para extorsionarlos, salen seis nombres conocidos que me han llamado la atención, uno es el del actor Fernando Guillén Cuervo, hermano de la presentadora Cayetana Guillén Cuervo; Jorge José Fernández Sastrón, que debe de ser hermano del marido de Simoneta Gómez-Acebo, prima hermana del rey Felipe VI; Luis Moratinos Cuyaubé, hermano del ex ministro de Zapatero; Juan Carlos Girauta Vidal, dirigente de Ciudadanos; Luis Garrigues López-Chicheri, familiar de Pilar López-Chicheri Sanz, esposa de Jorge Dezcallar, ex director del CNI; y Mario Jorodovich Heredia, miembro de un clan familiar, famoso por su largo historial vinculado al tráfico de armas y drogas en Zona Franca de Barcelona. El apellido suena a judío.


----------



## Calahan (21 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> De donde deduzco, por sino me había quedado claro, que eres catalán independentista, Colau es una verguenza , una podemita de pro, una soberana mierda como son los podemitas, nunca españolista, españolista soy yo y mejor que tu y yo no nos rocemos, porque si sale mi vena no va a ser nada agradable por decirlo suave, mejor ponme en ignore.



Colau trabaja para tu España y lo hace tan bien que te engaña incluso a tí.
No pongo a nadie en el ignore.
No me dan miedo las opiniones de la gente.


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Ene 2022)

Misolgua dijo:


> Actuaciones, a 1-1-22, de Javier Marzal relacionadas con el Exp Royuela
> Fecha presentación Órgano Denunciados
> Contenido
> 
> ...






Muy bien por poner mil denuncias como querulante pero como repito

¿ Ha ganado alguna?

Este zumbado patetico y narcisista antes le gana una demanda al Sol "porque le ha quemado la cara en agosto" que ganar una sola de sus pateticas quejas en España.


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Ene 2022)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> ¿Te queda mucho para llegar a los 50 mensajes?




No entiendo, como que si me queda mucho para llegar a los 50 mensajes ( es que se gana algo con ello?) si llevo 7000 .

Me no entender.


----------



## Borraska (21 Ene 2022)

Lio entre Juan Molina (ACODAP) y Santiago Royuela.

Parece ser que a Santi no le ha sentado muy bien este video publicado en el canal de ACODAP donde se pone en duda la veracidad de la agenda de Margarita Robles. Atentos a sus comentarios, no tienen desperdicio:


----------



## Bimb0 (21 Ene 2022)

Borraska dijo:


> Lio entre Juan Molina (ACODAP) y Santiago Royuela.
> 
> Parece ser que a Santi no le ha sentado muy bien este video publicado en el canal de ACODAP donde se pone en duda la veracidad de la agenda de Margarita Robles. Atentos a sus comentarios, no tienen desperdicio:



Tienen infiltrados en todos lados, está claro.


----------



## Borraska (21 Ene 2022)

El vídeo sigue estando en el canal de Juan Molina. A ver lo que tarda en retirarlo porque flaco favor le está haciendo a la causa:


----------



## Duda Metódica (21 Ene 2022)

Borraska dijo:


> El vídeo sigue estando en el canal de Juan Molina. A ver lo que tarda en retirarlo porque flaco favor le está haciendo a la causa:



Es un tema de peritos. Si Molina no es uno de ellos su opinión será una más, una opinión de alguien no cualificado, o sea como la del común de los mortales. Aún así, no creo que Molina deba retirar el video, es muy libre de dar su opinión. La causa es aclarar unas graves acusaciones, no implicar si o si a nadie.


----------



## Debunker (21 Ene 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Es un tema de peritos. Si Molina no es uno de ellos su opinión será una más, una opinión de alguien no cualificado, o sea como la del común de los mortales. Aún así, no creo que Molina deba retirar el video, es muy libre de dar su opinión. La causa es aclarar unas graves acusaciones, no implicar si o si a nadie.




Como aquí opinamos ¿os parece creíble esas agendas de MR contrastadas con las notas de Mena? Puestos a falsificar , se puede elaborar una agenda con los nombres que haya en las notas de Mena, a mi me parece la letra de MR si la comparo con el cartel de alabanza a los militares, en ese cártel la letra es más cuidada como no puede ser de otra forma ya que es público , pero la similitud con la agenda es innegable, tampoco me dice nada porque puede ser una copia de letra, en fin el único que está seguro de la veracidad de los papeles que presenta al 100% es Santi, a los demás nos parece tan acojonante que tengamos unos políticos tan hdlp que, nos cuesta creer esas notas o agenda o todo el ER.


----------



## Misolgua (21 Ene 2022)

"Últimas novedades del "Expediente Royuela", con D. Alberto Royuela"


Dos novedades importantes: 1) Don Alberto posee el expediente que elaboró el CESID sobre la vida de la Reina Leticia antes de su matrimonio con Felipe, expediente con el que queria hacerse Mr OK
2) El abuelo del actual presidente de la Generalitat, Aragonés, que fue alcalde en tiempos de Franco, fue asesinado. Don Alberto, quizá algún día, cuente más sobre ésto.


----------



## Peritta (21 Ene 2022)

Este es el comentario que les he dejado yo en ese vídeo don -o doña, que no sé, yo no vengo aquí a ligar- @Misolgua

En época del General Bajito tampoco perdieron sus trabajos ni el Marcelino Camacho ni el Nicolás Redondo y éso que montaban huelgas mu gordas.
El cambio de tensión de 125 a 220 fue a finales de los 60 y principios de los 70 y en todas las casas había uno o dos de éstos:







Y es que había neveras y lavadoras que funcionaban a 125V.
A lo mejor es que soy yo soy más vejete que usté mesié, que no sé. Pero lo que veo (no me suelo mirar al espejo) es que usté está más estropeaíto que yo y dispense la risa floja.

Lo del juez Estivil es bien conocido pero en España tocristo tiene memoria de pez.
Lo sorprendente es que no cayeran más jueces porque lo de asaltar al encausado en el propio banquillo debía ser bastante común.

Los probes, éso sí, estamos exentos de que nos extorsionen por dinero.
Por otras cosas no sé, y puede que a alguien le extorsionaran obligándole a matar a la madre de alguien, o a pasar una maleta con droga, con oro o con tíulos de propiedad "sin tocar suelo español" como las de la Delcy Rodriguez.

*Los políticos derrochan, dilapidan y mienten, roban y matan ¡y le echan la culpa a inocentes! por que los funcionarios consienten.* Que lo de las maletas de la Delcy Rodriguez lo denunció un segurata de la privada, los guardias dijeron que no sabían nada, que no habían visto nada (Aaaaaah no ha sido en mi turno es frase muy socorrida en el gremio) y el togasucia* de marras mandó borrar las grabaciones.

Oiga, igual que el juez Del Olmo mandó que se destruyeran los diskettes y las notas que El Cartagena tomaba de las conversaciones que se traía con sus controladores.

(*) Desde que Cándido Conde Pumpido dijo aquello de las togas manchadas por el polvo del camino (a saber por qué clase de andurriales arrastrarán nuestros jueces las togas), creo que es lícito llamar togasucias a los jueces.

Metamafia dice el Javier Marzal con ingenuidad infantil. No señor. FUNCIMAFIA. Con toas sus letras porque no sabemos dónde acaba la red y empieza la cadena de favores. Es toatoíta la administración la que está corrompidita e infiltraíta de enemigos.

Ahora queda por saber cuántas famiglias hay en nuestra funcimafia, y si son cinco o más como en la Nueva York de los años 30.
El corporativismo gremial que padecemos también favorece la aparición de maffias, y las tiene usté en la sanidad, en la docencia y hasta en Obras Públicas.

Fomento lo llaman ahora.

Desde el 3 de Abril del 2004, que fue cuando la administración resolvió el caso 11-M (sin que a nadie se le cayera la cara de vergüenza) el poder dejó de emanar del Pueblo ése que se escribe con mayúscula y la soberanía la ostenta desde entonces la administración.

Burocracia.
El Ministro del Interior, desde que el Jorge Fernández Díaz lo fuera... o antes, no puede fiarse ni de su propio despacho.

Es la administración la que debe espulgarse y despiojarse. Antaño éso lo hacía el General Bajito y no vea lo rápido que se separaban las cabezas de los cargos a poco que la cagaran.

-¿Qué hacemos Susceléncia?
-Usté verá. ¿Yo?. Cesarle si la caga que para éso es el ministro del ramo.

_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

Nota del Notta para darle a usté el cante don @Uritorco .- El cabo con ideas de cabo nunca cesó al Göering. Ni tras lo de Inglaterra ni tras ser incapaz de abastecer a Vön Paulus.

Que nadie compare pues al General Bajito con Hitler, que uno era cabo y el otro general.

El equivalente a catedrático en la vida civil.

Bueno, catedrático de los de antes. Hoy día los de educación le dan el cum-laude al caballo de Calígula

o al de Jesús Gil.


----------



## Misolgua (21 Ene 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Este es el comentario que les he dejado yo en ese vídeo don -o doña, que no sé, yo no vengo aquí a ligar- @Misolgua



Don


----------



## Uritorco (22 Ene 2022)

Dejo aquí la primera entrevista que hace casi dos años les hizo Celades a los Royuela, que tiene más de 150 mil visitas, por si alguno no la conoce.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (22 Ene 2022)

...en última entrega agenda MR, parece una correveidile para pillar datos fiscales de gente.

...es una información que cualquier funci de pueblo con acceso a imputaciones puede tener...se la juegan un poco porque queda rastro...pero entre miles de funcionarios de pueblo a MR hay un mundo...no se que hace MR para ver situación fiscal de un montón de gente, no tiene sentido.


----------



## Debunker (22 Ene 2022)

No me ha quedado claro, en el vídeo último publicado , Celades- A. Royuela , casi al final D. Alberto trata de acordarse del nombre de un fiscal en silla de ruedas, *D. Eduardo Fungairiño *, le dicen , seguro que todos lo recordamos, el azote de ETA le llamaban y atendiendo a su biografía y sus enemigos, parecer ser un fiscal honesto luchando contra la mafia de las togas, murió en junio de 2019 a los 73 años, la mayoría de los medios que publican su muerte no dan causa de su fallecimiento, El País que las da, dice: 

"ha muerto este domingo por los problemas cardiacos que arrastraba desde hace tiempo, según han confirmado fuentes de la Fiscalía General del Estado.30 jun 2019 "

Pues D. Alberto parece decir que fue ejecutado por la banda MR-Mena.


----------



## Debunker (22 Ene 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> ...en última entrega agenda MR, parece una correveidile para pillar datos fiscales de gente.
> 
> ...es una información que cualquier funci de pueblo con acceso a imputaciones puede tener...se la juegan un poco porque queda rastro...pero entre miles de funcionarios de pueblo a MR hay un mundo...no se que hace MR para ver situación fiscal de un montón de gente, no tiene sentido.



El "pecado" más común en toda España y del que cualquiera con 4 chavos no se libra , es el delito contra el fisco, saber sobre eso te da un gran poder porque haces lo que te digo o Hacienda te deja en calzoncillos, los defraudadores a Hacienda le tienen más miedo al fisco que, si le dicen te pego un tiro en la cabeza, la mayor baza de estas mafias del poder para controlar todo el sistema es la información con la que puedan chantajear , es más sino encuentran delito a alguien que tengan en la diana , se encargan ellos mismos de corromperlo poniendo en su camino aquellas cosas o personas que sean una debilidad para su presa.

Y no, un funci cualquiera de pueblo o ciudad, no tiene acceso a esos datos, puede que tengan algún indicio que no prueba nada, la foto global la tienen los que manejan todo el sistema. Todo el sistema está configurado en departamentos estancos, cada departamento tiene un tanto por ciento de información que no dice nada, es lo mismo que las carreras universitarias, saben mucho de una especialidad pero nunca tienen una visión global de la situación en la que se mueve el mundo a ningún nivel sea científico , económico, social etc.


----------



## Misolgua (22 Ene 2022)

¿Son las letras de la agenda y las de la dedicatoria de la misma persona?

Éste es el diálogo entre Markus Welldone y Santi Royuela que se puede seguir aquí 

Markus Welldone tenemos letra de Margarita en dedicatorias que ya se ha peritado, no vamos a admitir la opinión de aprendices

Santi Royuela estas 2 caligrafías NO son de la misma persona. El perito que te ha dicho que SÍ te ha engañado. Contrasta con el examen de cualquier otro perito y lo comprobarás.

Markus Welldone pues sí lo son amigo

Markus Welldone se ha analizado, una cosa es ecribir de pie y otra sentado. Una en tu agenda y rápido y otra en una dedicatoria. Se ha peritado, tú no eres périto. Fíjaté en las "e", en los puntos de las ies, etc....es la misma mano, no tiene por qué ser misma letra idéntica, todos tenemos varias caligrafías...pero....¿se querellará?

Santi Royuela a ver, me dedico al análisis de caligrafías antiguas, greco-latinas, directamente del papiro... como comprenderás sé de lo que hablo. Ningún perito serio encontraría semejanza alguna entre esas dos caligrafías, siendo la de la agenda horrible (la auténtica de M.Robles seguramente) y la de la dedicatoria limpia y ordenada. No seas tan inocente Santi.

Santi Royuela que yo entiendo que la letra puede salir un poco diferente, pero hay trazos que deben corresponderse. En esas 2 caligrafías no hay ni 1 sola correspondencia. RECTIFICA.

Markus Welldone la 2e" los puntos de las "i" y más dettalles, haremos vídeo, tranquilo

Santi Royuela bueno sí necesitamos una explicación, porque obviamente los trazos caligráficos son de personas distintas. Estoy harto de cotejar trazos caligráficos todos los días, en papiros muy difíciles de leer. Porfavor no nos tratéis de idiotas, sólo ruego esto Santi, cada vez que decís que las 2 caligrafías son de la misma persona, lo parece y no sienta bien.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## Kolobok (23 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


>



De que va eso de "si nos dais 50.000 euros en un año el Rey de España está hablando del expediente Royuela" , ¿Lo ponemos en el tomo de trolas junto a la BOMBA de la fosa de mequinenza o le damos el beneficio de la duda?


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Ene 2022)

Misolgua dijo:


> ¿Son las letras de la agenda y las de la dedicatoria de la misma persona?
> 
> Éste es el diálogo entre Markus Welldone y Santi Royuela que se puede seguir aquí
> 
> ...




Por fin Santi se ha dado cuenta de lo que yo dije anteayer, el cantamañas pedigüeño del juez no era trigo limpio.

Que ha saltado la alarma, que voy atrasado en los videos.


----------



## Peritta (23 Ene 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> De que va eso de "si nos dais 50.000 euros en un año el Rey de España está hablando del expediente Royuela" , ¿Lo ponemos en el tomo de trolas junto a la BOMBA de la fosa de mequinenza o le damos el beneficio de la duda?



Pues lo de gastarse seis millones de euros en sellar y en cementar pozos y minas en Mequinenza le da mucha credibilidad al expediente Royuela, y más ahora que estamos en crisis y esos 1.000 millones de pesetas, que son 6 millones de euros les tienen que escocer a los de la administración. Y si no fuera importante para ellos no se lo gastarían

Otra cosa es que el tío Santi me haya vetado a mí también (el tener estudios no vacuna contra la gilipollez) y el texto que dejé aquí, que es el mismo que dejé en el vídeo ese del señor Alberto y Martinez Grasa, también lo borrara.

Él se lo pierde, que yo la redención ya me la he ganado
___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (23 Ene 2022)

Sea la letra de la supuesta agenda de MR, cierta o no, creo que tenemos evidencias por diferentes asuntos de que, MR es una corrupta del copón y fuertes sospechas de que sirve intereses del Partido Demócrata socialista de EEUU. 

Me pregunto si en este conflicto que tenemos , Ucrania-Rusia, las decisiones que se han tomado de enviar una fragata y militares a la zona, tiene que ver con los intereses de los amos de MR o con intereses de España, conociendo algo de la geopolítica y otro tanto de MR, me inclino a pensar que la decisión militar de España en Ucrania, responde a la voz de los amos de MR y su camarilla entre la cual está Sánchez.

Por eso es tan importante que despertemos de una puta vez y actuemos en contra de la super corrupción que nos ahoga , nos ahoga y nos mata.


----------



## Kolobok (23 Ene 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Pues lo de gastarse seis millones de euros en sellar y en cementar pozos y minas en Mequinenza le da mucha credibilidad al expediente Royuela, y más ahora que estamos en crisis y esos 1.000 millones de pesetas, que son 6 millones de euros les tienen que escocer a los de la administración. Y si no fuera importante para ellos no se lo gastarían
> 
> Otra cosa es que el tío Santi me haya vetado a mí también (el tener estudios no vacuna contra la gilipollez) y el texto que dejé aquí, que es el mismo que dejé en el vídeo ese del señor Alberto y Martinez Grasa, también lo borrara.
> 
> ...



Ya, pero estuvieron vendiendo durante meses que tenían la localización de los cuerpos, que el padre tenía gente afín guardando la zona para que el Mena no viniese a llevarse los cuerpos, que iban a ir con palas, que iba a ser el famoso ''jaque mate''...

Y el Gobierno se va a gastar con esto de las ayudas Europeas 7 mil millones de euros en obra publica, como el plan E de Zparo, dentro de la burbuja en la que vivimos 6 millones de euros son pecata minuta para la administración, desgraciadamente. 

Pero a mi que me expliquen porque necesitan 50.000 euros para que hable el Rey, cuando hace unos meses prometían 1 millón de euros a quien encuentre la fosa de Madrid. 

Es que con la excusa de ''solo os contamos el 1%'' y ''esto es un juego de ajedrez'' no hacen más que decirnos medias verdades o tomarnos el pelo deliberadamente. Si vas a tocar un tema como es la corrupción del Estado tienes que ser 100% integro y no hacer afirmaciones vacías que se descubren falsas, porque tu credibilidad queda manchada. Que no, que esto no avanza y lo único que hace es ir abriendo frentes para alargar el rollo un poco más, como la logia de Florida, Margarita Robles y los 100 millones que le dieron al Mena para que difamase a Donald Trump...vamo si eso ya es descojonarse de la gente...

No tiene ningún sentido, Santi Royuela se cree más listo de lo que es y que puede seguir engañando a la gente, 8 años en la cárcel dan para escribir muchas notitas.


----------



## Peritta (23 Ene 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Ya, pero estuvieron vendiendo durante meses que tenían la localización de los cuerpos, que el padre tenía gente afín guardando la zona para que el Mena no viniese a llevarse los cuerpos, que iban a ir con palas, que iba a ser el famoso ''jaque mate''...
> 
> Y el Gobierno se va a gastar con esto de las ayudas Europeas 7 mil millones de euros en obra publica, como el plan E de Zparo, dentro de la burbuja en la que vivimos 6 millones de euros son pecata minuta para la administración, desgraciadamente.
> 
> ...



No tergiverse haga el favor, que fueron ellos mismos quienes dijeron que la gente estuviera ojo avizor pero que no fueran por allí con palas y que quien tenía que averiguarlo todo era la Benetérita.

Lo cierto es que si no fuera cierto no se gastarían los 6 millones así, con tantas prisas.

Lo de los 50.000 euros para hacer que Felipe El Preparao VI actúe es una fanfarronada de Santi, o un farol, que no sé. Pero por 50.000 euros pueden comprar muchos teclados para que den la turra y obligar, por cansinismo, a actuar a la Casa Real como si fuera el Defensor del Pueblo.

Sí, yo tampoco pongo la mano en el fuego por el Expediente Royuela, que hace tiempo ya pedí ver una foto de lo capturado en la clínica del doctor Morin, a ver cuánto ocupaban 30.000 documentos, con sus carpetillas y todo, y con las ganas me quedé.

Sí, lo de difamar al Trump desde España, ya ves tú, y contratar a una agencia de sicarios en lugar de a una empresa de difamadores le resta mucha credibilidad a la logia de Miami.
Sí, yo tampoco tengo muy buena opinión de los masones, pero parece que el rasgo común que comparten es que todos son un poquito tuercebotas.

Ná, una mijíta.

La nota de Mena diciendo que estaba eufórico, y sin otro motivo que estar euforico escribir una nota para no decir nada, sobrepasa el nivel de tuercebotismo que le achaco yo al Mena.

Ésto es una de cal y otra de arena.
____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Norbat (23 Ene 2022)

Ay, Sant, Santi, Santi.....¡qué decepción tu último vídeo, y mira que me jode tener que decir esto, pero empezar a pedir dinero prometiéndonos que quizá en un año el Rey saldrá en la tele hablando del Expediente Royuela, pero sin dar mayores explicaciones, porque "por ahora no os lo puedo explicar" pues como que no... No pienso darte ni un céntimo, pero si lo hiciera, exigiría explicaciones de en qué y cómo te lo gastas, que el que te paga , manda ( en teoría)


----------



## Debunker (23 Ene 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> Ay, Sant, Santi, Santi.....¡qué decepción tu último vídeo, y mira que me jode tener que decir esto, pero empezar a pedir dinero prometiéndonos que quizá en un año el Rey saldrá en la tele hablando del Expediente Royuela, pero sin dar mayores explicaciones, porque "por ahora no os lo puedo explicar" pues como que no... No pienso darte ni un céntimo, pero si lo hiciera, exigiría explicaciones de en qué y cómo te lo gastas, que el que te paga , manda ( en teoría)



Yo ya suponía que ante esa petición habría mucha gente que pensaría como tú, 50.000 € es una mierda pinchá en un palo, solo con 2 € que aportara cada suscriptor del ER rebasarían esa cantidad con creces, no tenéis medida de lo que significa la denuncia del ER, se exponen a ir a la cárcel y pasarlo super mal en la misma y eso ocurrirá sino consiguen que el ER vaya a un tribunal independiente que de verdad investigue y eso tiene muy pocas probabilidades , tampoco pensáis en lo que costará conseguir esa documentación aunque pensemos que sea falsa, falsificar todo lo que presenta y denuncia el ER necesita de cerebros con alta imaginación, con aptitudes para falsificar escritos y desde luego con conocimientos de cosas ocultas que manipularían a su antojo, todo ese pedazo de trabajo de ser falso solo llevaría a los Royuelas al embargo de todas sus bienes y a la cárcel, sería de una estupidez supina, sería un auto suicidio sin conseguir nada a cambio, solo ruina, carcel y posiblemente la vida que, en una carcel se puede matar y peor torturarte sin que nadie se entere, ni de quien lo hizo , ni que fue lo que pasó. Y claro todos esos datos verdaderos o falsos han debido costar mogollón de dinero, hacer una inversión de ese tipo con los riesgos ciertos que supone, para recoger miajas en un canal de youtube, no es solo estupidez, es esquizofrenia. 


Santi dijo que aunque de momento no explicaba, explicaría la táctica , esperemos pues.


Los españoles tenemos un grave problema, nunca reconocemos méritos de nadie, debe ser la envidia que nos corroe y así nos va.


----------



## Liberal templado (23 Ene 2022)

Empieza a ganar el sector escéptico. Los últimos vídeos me dejan ya son casi fuerzas de defender esto.

Lo de los 50.000 € y el rey, tela.

Pero a mí, personalmente, lo que me mata es la agenda de MR. Otra agenda impoluta, que no tiene roto ni un agujerito de la espiral. Si es que esto no es normal, no me jodas. Hace la pinta de aplicación simulando un bloc.

Yo ya hablo poco por aquí, pero no me digáis que esto no echa "p'atràs". Y lo de la localización de las fosas, apuesto a que no será definitivo ni será concreto ni será verificable, ni ... ni nada.

Tanta ilusión estos años para desbaratar tanta corruptela y al final se va deshaciendo como azucarillo.

Y sigo pensando que esto no se lo inventan los Royuela, los veo buena gente. Sinceramente no sé quién se inventa tanta información pero ellos estoy seguro que no. Son el medio de algo que no alcanzo a entender. ¿No será una super broma macabra de un grupo de enfermos?

Santi, enseña lo de las fosas por favor. Y a ver si por una vez, es una prueba verificable. Sería la primera vez, me parece.


----------



## Duda Metódica (23 Ene 2022)

Ante cualquier duda, por grosera que sea, no todo se convierte en falso. Tampoco hay que creer a pies juntillas en nada. Voy a repetirlo una vez más para evitar autocitarme: No todo son notas. El que sostenga que todo es falso y que esto es una novela por entregas, que nos explique como ha obtenido D. Alberto los documentos judiciales sobre la muerte de su hijo, fotos realizadas por la policia incluidas, o el informe de la autopsia del caso 647.
Hay grietas en el expediente y cosas poco claras o poco verosímiles, pero por contra es muy significativo que las cientos de denuncias que han formulado los Royuela hayan sido archivadas sin más, sin tan siguiera abrir una mínima investigación. También es muy extraño que solo les haya denunciado un forense. 
Si esto fuera un valor cotizado mi recomendación no sería comprar o vender sino mantener. Hay que estar a la expectativa a ver si algo se mueve en los próximos meses.


----------



## Bbuscandojusticia (23 Ene 2022)

Amigos,este foro es simplemente fabuloso. Y sí, como dice Peritta, lo de los 6 millones de euros de fondos europeos para cementar presuntas fosas le da mucha credibilidad al expediente Royuela.PENSEMOS QUE DON ALBERTO CASI SE HA ARRUINADO TRAS AÑOS DE QUERELLAS Y DENUNCIAS, ADEMÁS LE HAN QUERIDO ASESINAR Y LE HAN DESTROZADO 9 AÑOS INJUSTAMENTE A SU HIJO, Y REVENTADO PROPIEDADES.No sabemos lo es que te maten a un hijo. Están protegiendo y abriendo los ojos a los españoles. EN EL OTRO ZULO PuEDE HABER FAMILIARES NUESTROS O AMIGOS.Pienso que debemos difundir esto y ayudar económicamente quienes lo deseemos.


----------



## Norbat (23 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo ya suponía que ante esa petición habría mucha gente que pensaría como tú, 50.000 € es una mierda pinchá en un palo, solo con 2 € que aportara cada suscriptor del ER rebasarían esa cantidad con creces, no tenéis medida de lo que significa la denuncia del ER, se exponen a ir a la cárcel y pasarlo super mal en la misma y eso ocurrirá sino consiguen que el ER vaya a un tribunal independiente que de verdad investigue y eso tiene muy pocas probabilidades , tampoco pensáis en lo que costará conseguir esa documentación aunque pensemos que sea falsa, falsificar todo lo que presenta y denuncia el ER necesita de cerebros con alta imaginación, con aptitudes para falsificar escritos y desde luego con conocimientos de cosas ocultas que manipularían a su antojo, todo ese pedazo de trabajo de ser falso solo llevaría a los Royuelas al embargo de todas sus bienes y a la cárcel, sería de una estupidez supina, sería un auto suicidio sin conseguir nada a cambio, solo ruina, carcel y posiblemente la vida que, en una carcel se puede matar y peor torturarte sin que nadie se entere, ni de quien lo hizo , ni que fue lo que pasó. Y claro todos esos datos verdaderos o falsos han debido costar mogollón de dinero, hacer una inversión de ese tipo con los riesgos ciertos que supone, para recoger miajas en un canal de youtube, no es solo estupidez, es esquizofrenia.
> 
> 
> Santi dijo que aunque de momento no explicaba, explicaría la táctica , esperemos pues.
> ...



Yo le doy mucha credibilidad al Expediente Royuela, pero me jode que intenten sacarnos pasta, sabiendo que no nos van a mostrar facturas de en qué se gastan el dinero. Eso es lo importante: que haya una rendición de cuentas de los gastos, no tanto que cada cual ponga un euro o 200 euros. Me jodería mucho que Santi Royuela se marcase un "Lola Flores"; tú que eres mayor sabes de lo que hablo cuando digo lo de un "Lola FLores"


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Ene 2022)

Recoja sus 1000 euros por troll en el despacho de Mena, 4ª planta a la izquierda despacho 16C.

El ascensor esta al fondo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Ene 2022)

Mirad que cosa mas rara, otra liquidada???


*Fallece Magda Godia, alcaldesa de Mequinenza (Zaragoza)*


El ayuntamiento ha habilitado un libro de condolencias virtual y ha decretado tres días de luto oficial













Fallece Magda Godia, alcaldesa de Mequinenza (Zaragoza)


El ayuntamiento ha habilitado un libro de condolencias virtual y ha decretado tres días de luto oficial




cadenaser.com


----------



## Misolgua (24 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Sea la letra de la supuesta agenda de MR, cierta o no, creo que tenemos evidencias por diferentes asuntos de que, MR es una corrupta del copón y fuertes sospechas de que sirve intereses del Partido Demócrata socialista de EEUU.



Actualización, a 24-1-22, de la carrera delictiva de la capo Margarita Robles. Todo ello según la documentación existente en los papeles de Mena, y en las libretas criminales de Miss Oaks, publicados por Santiago, básicamente, mediante estos medios: https://youtube.com/c/SantiagoRoyuelaSamit


Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


#ExpedienteRoyuela 

[ ] 1a libreta criminal de Miss Oaks: Registra
tareas, desde enero hasta diciembre, de 2021, sobre gestiones a realizar, casi siempre ante el CNI, entre las que se encuentran las realizadas en favor a:
- Salinas de Gortari. 
- Logia de Miami.
- Ante la Guardia Civil sobre las fosas de Mequinenza y Almacellas, para que no hagan caso de las posibles denuncias de Alberto Royuela 
- José Maria Mena, tema distribución (se supone que de droga) de Amberes, Países Bajos e Irlanda.
- Imputación Federico Trillo, tema Yak 42, entorno de la Magistrada Lamela.
- Seguimiento líneas telefónicas de Alberto Royuela y su entorno. 
- Juan Alberto Belloch. 
- Línea directa con la Logia de Miami, asunto Pierre Antoine Roux, a espaldas de Mr OK. Equipo CNI, planificación eliminación del marsellés. Día 17-12-2021, luz verde para la eliminación del francés, plazo máximo dos semanas (CNI)
- Mesa de contratación. 

[ ] 2a libreta criminal de Miss Oaks: 
Refleja los nombres, escritos a mano por Miss Oaks, de más de 30 personas de las cuales Mr OK le había pedido informes tributarios.
También se elaboran informes de las sociedades "Crymsa Import Export SA", pedido por John E. Karroum, Gran Maestro de la Gran Logia de Florida, y de "Miesa Ingeniería SA"

[ ] Denuncias contra Margarita Robles (10 
denuncias, en dos de ellas, se pide su detención inmediata)

- 18-3-21 por Javier Marzal y la alianza DENUNCIANTES DEL AUTORITARISMO JUDICIAL, ante la FGE, contra los vocales del CGPJ en 2009, entre ellos la capo Robles, por haber encubierto los delitos de la metamafia del asesino psicópata Mena. 

- 21-4-21 por ACODAP, ante Juzgado de Guardia de Madrid, por encubrimiento de 20 asesinatos 

- 10-5-21 por Alberto Royuela y ACODAP, ante la UDEF, depósitos en paraísos fiscales a cambio de amañar sentencias en la AN y en el TS. La Fiscalía Especial contra la Corrupción y la Criminalidad Organizada envía a la fiscalía del TS, con fecha 20-19-2021, la documentación aportada.

- 4-8-21 por Fernando Presencia y ACODAP, ante Juzgado de Guardia de Madrid, encubrimiento de 20 asesinatos.

- 15-10-21, Alberto Royuela, denuncia, en la Fiscalía Superior de Catalunya, que el asesino psicópata Mena, por encargo de la actual Ministra Margarita Robles, intervino los teléfonos de la periodista Mª Cruz Soriano Roales (cónyuge de Juan Alberto Belloch), de Rogelio Baón (Diputado por el PP y fallecido en 2008), de la política Soledad Becerril (Ministra de cultura 1981-1982, Alcaldesa de Sevilla 1995-1999 y Defensora del Pueblo 2012-2017), del político Rafael Arias Salgado (Ministro de cuatro carteras 1979-1981 y Fomento 1996-2000) y de Eduardo Leira Sánchez (Arquitecto, articulista en El País y marido de la magistrada Manuela Carmena).

-7-11-21, por Fernando Presencia y ACODAP, ante la Audiencia Nacional por delitos continuados de fraude fiscal y evasión de capitales (sacó de España más de 6 millones de euros). Se pide la detención inmediata de la capo.

-15-11-21, por Alberto Royuela y Juan Martínez Grasa, ante la AEAT y la Fiscalía del TSJC , por la posesión, a través de la sociedad panameña Gwyster Sky Inc, de la cual la capo posee el 100 de las acciones, de 11 fincas e inversiones millonarias en varias bolsas europeas. A la capo se le proporcionó una identidad falsa a nombre de Isabel Martínez Díaz.

-19-11-21, por Fernando Presencia y ACODAP, ante la Audiencia Nacional, por delitos continuados de fraude fiscal y evasión de capitales, por la posesión, a través de la sociedad panameña Gwyster Sky Inc, de la cual la capo posee el 100 de las acciones, de 11 fincas e inversiones millonarias en varias bolsas europeas. Se pide la detención inmediata de la capo.

- 7-1-22, ACODAP, denuncia que el Gobierno estaría malversando fondos europeos para «ayudar» a Margarita Robles a encubrir un centenar de presuntos asesinatos.

-10-1-21, por ACODAP, ante JG, por pretender ocultar el grave asunto de las fosas de Mequinenza. Tienen como primordial objetivo malversar fondos europeos para intentar hacer desaparecer las posibles pruebas sobre más de un centenar de presuntos asesinatos. ACODAP exige la detención inmediata de las Ministras Teresa Ribera Rodríguez y Margarita Robles Fernández, así como del alcalde de Mequinenza Antonio Sanjuán Sole*r * (PSOE) 

[ ] Obstrucción a la investigación de las fosas. 
Margarita, tal como le ordenó Mena, paraliza la investigación de las fosas de Mequinenza y Almacellas, recibiendo 200.000 € por cada una.

[ ] Participación en asesinatos 
Mena manda asesinar al policía Juan Manuel García Peña, utilizando el contacto que le había proporcionado Margarita. El equipo que le proporcionó el contacto, sacó definitivamente a Peña de la circulación. 

[ ] Espionaje, mediante escuchas telefónicas seguimientos, etc:
- Cónyuges de 30 magistrados y magistradas, 20 del Tribunal Supremo, y 10 de la Audiencia Nacional. 
- Los doce componentes de la Junta Directiva del Real Madrid, incluido su presidente Lorenzo Sanz.
- 146 militares franquistas y de la reserva.
- 21 magistrados, del TSJ de Madrid y de la Audiencia Provincial de Madrid (operación Roble).
- 18 personas del Ministerio Defensa, expertas en ciencias aeronáuticas.
- Carlos Lesmes (el año 2020 entero) y su esposa. A ella, incluidos, seguimientos y fotografías.
- Marido de Esperanza Aguirre. 
- Santiago Abascal y la cúpula de VOX. 
- Baltasar Garzón y sus dos hijas. 
- PP: hermanos Agag Longo, Teodoro García Egea, Javier Maroto y Juan Ignacio Zoido

[ ] Narcotráfico 
- Entre febrero de 2005 y octubre de 2008 percibió, del criminal Mena, el 20%, por facilitar nombres y contactos en Holanda para distribución internacional de droga. 

[ ] Amaño de sentencias
Los amaños de sentencias de Margarita Robles y Carlos Jiménez Villarejo https://t.co/vMFCsWx9u5
 

[ ] Depósitos e inversiones en bolsa procedente de actividades criminales:
- Aperturados el 31-5-2002 a nombre de Juan Alberto Belloch Julbe, utilizando testaferros 1.750.000 €
- Denuncia ACODAP Ile of Man 6.000.000 €. Procedimientos abiertos de oficio y tramitados por la Agencia Tributaria.
- Denuncia n° 1 AEAT 26/8/2004 12.000.000 $
- Denuncia n° 2 Citibank Toronto 18.000.000 $
- Denuncia n° 3 Citibank Panamá 18.000.000 $
- Denuncia n° 17 Banco del Caribe (Maracaibo) 12.000.000 $
- Denuncia n° 22 Caixa Galicia Ginebra 7.500.000 €
- Exp. 685 2° parte campaña contra Trump metálico 2.400.000 $
Total 62.400.000 $, 15.250.000 € 
- Inversiones en las bolsas de París, Milán y Londres, durante los años 2004, 2005 y 2006, un millón de euros en cada una.

[ ] Financiación del PSOE 1997-2005
El asesino psicópata (AP) le dice a la capo Margarita Robles (cMR) que le entregue el 10 por ciento del negocio criminal de la banda, con el dinero metido en bolsas, a:
-Años 1997 a 2001, Enrique Sarasola Lerchundi 
-Años 2002 a 2005, Enrique Sarasola Marulanda 
-A partir de 2005, cuentas en Panamá de Felipe González y otros. 

[ ] Pagos en efectivo al Rey emérito (según los llamados papeles de Manglano)
Cuando era 'número dos' del Ministerio del Interior (1994-1996), entregaba 60 millones de pesetas anuales de los fondos reservados al Rey, en pagos de cinco millones mensuales

[ ] Negocios de la metamafia del AP Mena
con Morodo (probablemente se trata de Raúl Morodo, embajador de España en Venezuela con Zapatero). La capo Robles recibe cientos de miles de euros del AP Mena.


----------



## Debunker (24 Ene 2022)

Misolgua dijo:


> Actualización, a 24-1-22, de la carrera delictiva de la capo Margarita Robles. Todo ello según la documentación existente en los papeles de Mena, y en las libretas criminales de Miss Oaks, publicados por Santiago, básicamente, mediante estos medios: https://youtube.com/c/SantiagoRoyuelaSamit
> http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/  #ExpedienteRoyuela




Magnífico resumen , muchas gracias


----------



## Debunker (24 Ene 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> Yo le doy mucha credibilidad al Expediente Royuela, pero me jode que intenten sacarnos pasta, sabiendo que no nos van a mostrar facturas de en qué se gastan el dinero. Eso es lo importante: que haya una rendición de cuentas de los gastos, no tanto que cada cual ponga un euro o 200 euros. Me jodería mucho que Santi Royuela se marcase un "Lola Flores"; tú que eres mayor sabes de lo que hablo cuando digo lo de un "Lola FLores"



Te entiendo perfectamente, siempre que se pide dinero nos queda la duda de si nos estafan, pero ante el pedazo trabajo de los Royuela y sus muchos años de lucha, cosa innegable , a mí concretamente me importa una mierda si me estafan 10, 20 € o lo que sea, es la única posibilidad que tengo de ayudar a que esto salga a la luz, necesito saber si el ER es verdad sin lugar a dudas por la cuenta que nos tiene a cada uno de nosotros, una sociedad con la judicatura podrida es una jaula de presos.


----------



## Misolgua (24 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Magnífico resumen , muchas gracias



De nada


----------



## Debunker (24 Ene 2022)

último vídeo de Santi, le echa cojones, presenta una denuncia en el 33 sobre la denuncia de Arimay , no se olvida de nada, pero según cuenta al salir del juzgado se encuentra con el fiscal Bañeres y la fiscal de Cataluña , cuyo nombre no recuerdo ahora, y los pone a parir de corruptos y encubridores de crímenes , el pago que habían recibido etc.


----------



## Liberal templado (24 Ene 2022)

En el último vídeo cuenta un detalle que se me había pasado: he entendido que Mr. Forense no firma sus notas sino que hace que su firma la falsifique otra persona. ¿Es así? Si lo es, ¿de dónde sale esta información? ¿Lo ha explicado en algún vídeo anterior?


----------



## Misolgua (25 Ene 2022)

Actuaciones en la causa que se sigue en el JI 33 de Barcelona, por la denuncia del Mengele español contra Santiago, DP 622/20-D.

- 18-6-20, primera denuncia por delitos de calumnias e injurias.

- 26-6-20, auto archivando la denuncia por falta de querella.

- 23-7-20 y 16-12-20, ampliaciones posteriores, se añade un nuevo delito, el de falsedad documental, se dice que los certificados aparecen firmados por Mengele. 

- 19-11-20, auto reaperturando las presentes diligencias previas

- 27-1-21, recurso de reforma contra el auto de 19-11-20. Se pide la nulidad y archivo de la causa, por faltar el requisito de procedibilidad de la querella para la persecución de los delitos de calumnias e injurias, y no aportarse los documentos supuestamente falsificados que, en todo caso, son documentos oficiales aportados a un procedimiento judicial. En las diligencias Indeterminadas 1/2009 de la Sala de Gobierno del TSJC, la Alegret investigó y solicitó que se investigara si los documentos pudieran permanecer a Mr. OK. Para el caso de que no se archive, se pide remisión a la presente causa de testimonio de las diligencias Indeterminadas 1/2009.

- 8-9-21, declaración del Mengele español 

- 18-9-21, acta de manifestación de Santiago al Juzgado, poniendo de manifiesto la indefensión producida y aportando copia de una ingente cantidad de documentos, entre ellos los de las Indeterminadas 1/2009.

- 9-11-21, el Juez admite el recurso
reforma de D. Alberto y suspende su declaración prevista para el 17-11-21.

- 7-12-21, Juan Martínez Grasa presenta escrito alertando del Mengele y del Dr OK. 

- 24-1-22, escrito de Santiago, con
abundantísimas pruebas, para su defensa y para salvaguardar su vida, y la de su padre en esta instrucción. Se dice que, ante la situación de indefensión y peligro, si SS no atiende y toma medidas, abandonará el país para salvar su vida, haciendo público ante 50 mil personas de su canal de lo que se decida, y haciéndole responsable directo de lo que pueda sucederle a su vida, la de su padre o familiares.


----------



## Debunker (25 Ene 2022)

Liberal templado dijo:


> En el último vídeo cuenta un detalle que se me había pasado: he entendido que Mr. Forense no firma sus notas sino que hace que su firma la falsifique otra persona. ¿Es así? Si lo es, ¿de dónde sale esta información? ¿Lo ha explicado en algún vídeo anterior?



Sí lo denuncia , de hecho creo que tenían sospechas, quiero recordar, porque no todas las firmas del dr.forense coinciden, pero no se en que vídeo


----------



## Demodé (25 Ene 2022)

Archivo TV la noticia de la muerte de Gutiérrez Mellado (año 1994):


----------



## Peritta (25 Ene 2022)

Liberal templado dijo:


> En el último vídeo cuenta un detalle que se me había pasado: he entendido que Mr. Forense no firma sus notas sino que hace que su firma la falsifique otra persona. ¿Es así? Si lo es, ¿de dónde sale esta información? ¿Lo ha explicado en algún vídeo anterior?



Sí, yo también me he dado cuenta de que ahora, y desde hace unos cuántos vídeos, afirman que la firma del Arimany en los informes y autopsias ful son de otra persona y no otra firma distinta que hubiera podido hacer el Arimany con la mano izquierda.

Probablemente en las autopsias e informes buenos el tío firmara con su firma habitual y para las golferías usara la otra o hiciera que el Peña o el Ruiz firmaran por él los informes que querían que les redactase, y asi esta pequeña precaución dejarle a él en salvo si a alguien le diera por peritar la firma.

-Aaaaah, no ha sido en mi turno. Es frase hecha -y recurrente- en el gremio de seguratas, maderos y pikoletos.

Total que si se demuestra caligráficamente que los informes ful del Arimany (mecanografiados como hacía siempre) no los firmó él, se pueda desacreditar todo el expediente Royuela.




Misolgua dijo:


> - 24-1-22, escrito de Santiago, con
> abundantísimas pruebas, para su defensa y para salvaguardar su vida, y la de su padre en esta instrucción. Se dice que, ante la situación de indefensión y peligro, si SS no atiende y toma medidas, abandonará el país para salvar su vida, haciendo público ante 50 mil personas de su canal de lo que se decida, y haciéndole responsable directo de lo que pueda sucederle a su vida, la de su padre o familiares.



No ha mencionado usté, mesié, el escrache (escarnio se decía en español-franquista que se hablaba antes) a voces de verdulería por los pasillos a los fiscalillos

fiscalillo y fiscalilla.

Usté dispense, pero es que soy vejete y _me se_ van los nombres.

También, todohayquedecirloamigomío, en el vídeo ése -quizá en el anterior- que habla de Hamas y un viaje al Líbano y también salió el comisario Villarejo; que yo quise creer que iba a por información (suya de Royuela, o del comisario Villarejo) ya que en manos de Hamas el archivo iba a estar fuera del alcance de nuestros anacletos, de los espías judíos, de los James Bond de la corona británica y de la CIA.

Sí, yo también soy algo peliculero, pero es que oiga, en el archivo del comisario Villarejo tiene que haber hasta porno.

A saber cuántos de nuestros próceres y proceresas no salen retratados ahí con el culo al aire.

Bien, pues en ese vídeo, al más puro estilo Huarte (el que amenazó a los de la ETA con que los marselleses tenían una lista de 40 nombres, a nosecuántos millones de pesetas cada uno, de etarras que liquidar si le pasaba algo a él o a su familia) dejó caer veladamente que si le pasaba algo a su padre lo mismo al fiscalillo le acababa pasando igual.

Si me lees Santi, borra ese cacho de vídeo, que te pueden meter el cuerno por ahí.


Este es el de hoy y pide que no le manden dinero. Se lo juro don @CesareLombroso 




______________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o bandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Misolgua (25 Ene 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Si me lees Santi, borra ese ca





Peritta dijo:


> Si me lees Santi, borra ese cacho de vídeo, que te pueden meter el cuerno por ahí



Ante las contestaciones dadas por la fiscalía del TSJC, a la petición de protección de la integridad física de D. Alberto y Santiago, y su calificación de inverosímil, y con cita del final de la ópera Don Giovanni, y de las religiones cristiana e islámica, Santiago dirige una reflexión a Francisco Bañeres Santos, fiscal Jefe del TSJC, por si Santiago acabara su vida de forma trágica, advirtiéndole que, al igual que Bañeres consideró inverosímil la petición de Santiago, puede considerar esta reflexión también inverosímil. 

"UNA REFELEXIÓN AL FISCAL JEFE DE CATALUÑA DE SANTI ROYUELA"


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Ene 2022)

Nota de Prensa Urgente: Admitida a trámite la denuncia contra Margarita Robles - El Diestro


Nota de Prensa Urgente: Admitida a trámite la denuncia contra Margarita Robles




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Uritorco (26 Ene 2022)

El último de hoy. Avanza más novedades. El canal tiene ahora mismo 40 mil suscriptores.


----------



## Misolgua (26 Ene 2022)

Denuncias presentadas por el Juez Fernando Presencia y ACODAP, contra la capo Robles, a 25-1-22 (seis denuncias, en dos se pide la detención inmediata de Miss Oaks): 

- Con fecha 21-4-21, ante Juzgado de Guardia de Madrid, por encubrimiento de 20 asesinatos. 

- Con fecha10-5-21, ante la UDEF, por la tenencia de depósitos en paraísos fiscales a cambio de amañar sentencias en la AN y en el TS. La Fiscalía Especial contra la Corrupción y la Criminalidad Organizada envía a la fiscalía del TS, con fecha 20-19-2021, la documentación aportada. 

- Con fecha 7-11-21, ante la Audiencia Nacional por delitos continuados de fraude fiscal y evasión de capitales (sacó de España más de 6 millones de euros). Se pide la detención inmediata de la capo. La AN
"extravia" dicha denuncia. ACODAP y el juez Presencia vuelven a presentar, con fecha 25-1-22, la misma denuncia, también en la Oficina de Reparto de la Audiencia Nacional, Juzgado Central de Instrucción 

- Con fecha19-11-21, por Fernando Presencia y ACODAP, ante la Audiencia Nacional, por delitos continuados de fraude fiscal y evasión de capitales, por la posesión, a través de la sociedad panameña Gwyster Sky Inc, de la cual la capo posee el 100 de las acciones, de 11 fincas e inversiones millonarias en varias bolsas europeas. Se pide la detención inmediata de la capo. 

- 7-1-22, ACODAP, denuncia que el Gobierno estaría malversando fondos europeos para «ayudar» a Margarita Robles a encubrir un centenar de presuntos asesinatos. 

- 25-1-22, JI 27 de Madrid, DP 49/2022. La denuncia fue presentada, con fecha 10-1-21, por ACODAP, por pretender ocultar el grave asunto de las fosas de Mequinenza. Tienen como primordial objetivo malversar fondos europeos para intentar hacer desaparecer las posibles pruebas sobre más de un centenar de presuntos asesinatos. ACODAP exige la detención inmediata de las Ministras Teresa Ribera Rodríguez y Margarita Robles Fernández, así como del alcalde de Mequinenza Antonio Sanjuán Soler (PSOE).


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Ene 2022)

Misolgua dijo:


> Denuncias presentadas por el Juez Fernando Presencia y ACODAP, contra la capo Robles, a 25-1-22 (seis denuncias, en dos se pide la detención inmediata de Miss Oaks):
> 
> - Con fecha 21-4-21, ante Juzgado de Guardia de Madrid, por encubrimiento de 20 asesinatos.
> 
> ...




CACO-DAP y Majara-zal no ganan ni el reintegro de la ONCE.

Dos trepas muy pateticos.


----------



## Debunker (26 Ene 2022)

El juez *Fernando Presencia*, presidente de la *Asociación contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública* *(ACODAP*) ha asegurado a *Periodista Digital* que la* Audiencia Nacional ha extraviado documentación* relativa a la *denuncia* interpuesta contra *Margarita Robles*, actual ministra de Defensa, por una presunta evasión de capitales.

*Presencia* ha calificado el hecho como de “inaudito, incomprensible incompetencia. Algo que solo se puede explicar por la animadversión contra mi o por fuertes presiones procedentes del entorno de Robles. Por ello, *ACODAP* vuelve a denunciar a la ministra de Defensa del gobierno de *Pedro Sánchez* ante la Audiencia Nacional”.

Según esta asociación, “obran en poder de *ACODAP* los documentos que lo acreditan los embargos. Se trata de procedimientos abiertos de oficio y tramitados por la propia Agencia Tributaria. En ellos se acordó deducir testimonio a la fiscalía por supuesto delito económico.

*ACODAP*, tras el inesperado extravío, denuncia nuevamente a *Margarita Robles* ante la Audiencia Nacional. Según explican desde esta entidad, la actual ministra de Defensa fue investigada por evasión fiscal. “Entre 2001 y 2002 habría sacado de España, a través de testaferros, más de seis millones de euros destinados a cuentas residenciadas en paraísos fiscales. En los documentos mencionados aparecen como destinatarios bancos ubicados en lugares como Caracas, Lisboa, México y Suiza”.


*ACODAP*, la asociación liderada por el exjuez decano de Talavera de la Reina *Fernando Presencia*, hace ahora pública la escandalosa documentación acreditativa, la que fue tramitada de oficio por la *Agencia Tributaria*.

De acuerdo con las investigaciones llevadas a cabo por la asociación contra la corrupción, esas cantidades de dinero procederían, presuntamente, de sobornos materializados en la época en la que *Margarita Robles* era secretaria de Estado de Interior, convirtiéndose así en la número dos del ministro de Justicia e Interior* Juan Alberto Belloch* en la última legislatura del gobierno socialista de *Felipe González*.









Escándalo: la Audiencia Nacional extravía la denuncia por evasión fiscal a Margarita Robles - Periodista Digital


El juez Fernando Presencia, presidente de la Asociación contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública (ACODAP) ha asegurado a Periodista Digital que la Audiencia Nacional ha extraviado documentación relativa a la denuncia interpuesta contra Margarita Robles, actual ministra de Defensa...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## Debunker (26 Ene 2022)

último vídeo, tiene tela:


----------



## Eurostreamuno (26 Ene 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> CACO-DAP y Majara-zal no ganan ni el reintegro de la ONCE



Espero que se equivoque. Ojalá todo esto saliera adelante!


----------



## Misolgua (26 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> último vídeo, tiene tela:



El enfrentamiento de Mr. OK con el asesino Cano Vidal viene de muy lejos
Mena cree que el asesino de Javier, José Antonio Cano Vidal (guardia civil), tiene la culpa de que D. Alberto y Santiago publiquen toda "esa mierda" de YouTubes, y le amenaza, a través de Ruiz, de que va a hundir sus negocios y de que "se va a enterar ese cabrón" 

"EL FISCAL MENA ESTALLA EN IRA Y PLANEA ACTOS VIOLENTOS CONTRA EL CANAL, DON ALBERTO Y SANTI ROYUELA"


----------



## Narbaiza (26 Ene 2022)

Hoy entrevistan en la secta a MR


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Ene 2022)

El coronel de la gc "suicidado" ayer, no sera otro liquidao por la trama Mena?


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Ene 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Espero que se equivoque. Ojalá todo esto saliera adelante!




Yo aunque personalmente me han resultado indeseables el majara-zal y el juez malapresencia, tambien me gustaria que ganasen algo, mas que nada por el bien comun y España y por joder a la psoe culpable de todo mal.

Pregunta, al sicario marselles, porque lo liquidan? No le podian haber dicho, mision cancelada, devuelvenos la pasta y ya te llamaremos para otro caso que liquidables tenemos la tira?

Como para fiarse de sociatas colega... juas


----------



## Uritorco (27 Ene 2022)

Vídeo de hoy. Por lo visto, Javier Negre es amigo del hijo de Conde Pumpido.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (27 Ene 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Yo aunque personalmente me han resultado indeseables el majara-zal y el juez malapresencia, tambien me gustaria que ganasen algo, mas que nada por el bien comun y España y por joder a la psoe culpable de todo mal.
> 
> Pregunta, al sicario marselles, porque lo liquidan? No le podian haber dicho, mision cancelada, devuelvenos la pasta y ya te llamaremos para otro caso que liquidables tenemos la tira?
> 
> Como para fiarse de sociatas colega... juas



si todo esto es verdad, pues tiene sentido para no dejar cabos sueltos. Imagínate que lo cogen, lo interrogan o lo que sea...


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (28 Ene 2022)

Cuando el fiscal le dice a la menestra que pasará algo increíble sobre el 15 de febrero + o - .... No será lo de Rusia?


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Ene 2022)

Ahora palma un general de la GC,

otro liquidao porque sabia demasiado?


----------



## Debunker (28 Ene 2022)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Cuando el fiscal le dice a la menestra que pasará algo increíble sobre el 15 de febrero + o - .... No será lo de Rusia?



Es algo que le pone eufórico , super alegría o sea algo super bueno para Mena, el conflicto con Rusia en que puede beneficiar a Mena? No se, no lo veo


----------



## Peritta (28 Ene 2022)

Del Marzal más o menos tenemos la misma opinión don @CesareLombroso. Pero del de ACODAP no. Este es juez de verdad y no del 4º turno. Que sus filtros habrá pasado y contra injusticias ha luchado. Amos no joda. El que haya topado usté con una telefonista o secretaria borde, pues no sé. No siempre hay una Moneypenny ni está la Mari Pili para ponerse al teléfono, y a veces le toca a uno lidiar con la Ofelia o con la Charo.

Póngase en su lugar. Al juez Presencia le han tenido que torturar con anónimos, amenazas e insultos telefónicos desde hace ya unos cuántos años. No solo por lo del chalette "ekológico" del de la mafia judicial talaverana, sino por ser el artífice de la dación en pago, y la mujer ésa puede que ese día estuviera de uñas coño. Bueno y supongo que usté también será de ésos que saltan sin que les pinchen.

Lo que no entiendo es esa inquina suya que le tiene usté, mesié. Ya ha hecho constar su opinión y nos ha quedado a todos mu clara. No sea pelma o pensaremos que tiene usté algo personal.

Sí, también es raro que ultimamente don Santi mantenga las distancias con él. Como si el expediente Royuela no fuera competencia suya cuando ACODAP persigue la corrupción judicial. Pero es que don Santi tiene un carácter que hay que echarle de comer aparte.

¿Qué dicen los de Manos Limpias, se van a poner con ello?.

Bueno, los de Manos Limpias perdieron toda credibilidad tras el empuramiento mediátiko-judicial a que les sometieron hará ya unos cuantos años. Y por que habéis dicho por aquí que han salido inocentes, exentos y sobreseídos, y lo he podido leer yo. Pero para la plebe del común los de Manos Limpias no son muy de fiar y ese nombre ya está quemado.
Más les valiera a todos ellos el pasarse a ACODAP... si es que los personalismos y los protagonismos se lo permiten.

Miau.
Ya he dicho que mientras no nos desprendamos de la vanidad no vamos a conseguir nada.


¿Qué pasó con aquella mujer que les hizo caso, presentó denuncia y medio la empitonaron los del juzgado?.





Bueno, pues parece que en el antepenúltimo vídeo nos dejan claro que Cano es un reclutador de sicarios y charlies de los que hacen los trabajos sucios y a los que luego les dan matarile.
Y si Ruiz le tenía cierta ley sería por que le conseguiría gente de bronce para sus "encargos" y trabajos sucios.
Al fin y al cabo se movía como pez en el agua dentro del lumpen y así pudo darle matarile a Andrés Royuela sin despertar sospechas sobre él.


Mu raro la repentinitis benetérita que estamos viendo. Lo que no he visto ha sido ningún hilo en Burbuja del que se quitó la vida el otro día. Pero es que mi PC no aguanta en Burbuja más allá de dos o tres minutos sin tener que salir y volver a entrar. Aún así he recorrido dos o tres páginas del Principal y del subforo de Actualidad y no he encontrado hilo que le mencionara. Luego no sé si ha sido en Murcia o en Asturias.

Lo del infarto del de Huelva sí y por que lo han traído el Arconte y @Uritorco por aquí, pero, y pregunto desde la ignorancia ya que no tengo Tv, ¿ha habido recientemente más casos?. Creo que hay un tercero ¿no?.


Bueno, pues también es raro que desde unos años a esta parte no hayan pillado alijos de toneladas como le pillaban al Sito Miñanco y a otros, y bien que salían en la tele.
Pero desde que aparecieron las "gomas" (Zodiak sin marca), o desde que los ilegales parten desde barcos nodriza, las aprensiones espectaculares de nosecuántas toneladas han desaparecido de los noticieros.
Y supongo que el record aún seguirá siendo del 2006 o 2007

o antes.

-Miau. Dice uno que no es ganao pero, aunque curioso, sí mu desconfiao.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

PD.- Tengo a mi bola de cristal arrestada doña @Debunker porque da unos sustos y unos disgustos mu gordos. De modo que no quiero ponerme a especular con la euforia de Mena.

Miedo me da.

PD2.- Este es de hoy. Letra de Cándido Conde Pumpido



PD3.- También me parece raro que "cándido conde-pumpido tourón" -y más si lo escribe él- no esté escrito con las iniciales en mayúscula.
Minuto 15:29


----------



## Liberal templado (28 Ene 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Qué pasó con aquella mujer que les hizo caso, presentó denuncia y medio la empitonaron los del juzgado?.



Pienso a menudo en aquello, pues echó para atrás a mucha gente, seguro. O sea, metes una denuncia y te empuran a ti. 



Peritta dijo:


> PD3.- También me parece raro que "cándido conde-pumpido tourón" -y más si lo escribe él- no esté escrito con las iniciales en mayúscula.



No sólo eso, que ya es significativo, sino que en una agenda de mangoneos pones tu nombre y apellidos para que no haya ninguna duda. Sólo le faltó añadir el DNI y la dirección para que no haya pérdida. Venga, ¡no me jodas Santi! 

Por favor, pasad más filtros que os las están colando. Deben ser los delincuentes más gilipollas de la historia del hampa.

Aviso para la hemeroteca: esta agenda es falsa. La prueba de las iniciales, lo del nombre y por encima de todo, el orden inmaculado. Son los tipos más pulcros y ordenados de la historia. Que Mena no haga ni un error, no me lo creo, pero pase. Ruiz y Conde Pumpido tampoco. Imposible. Y siempre repitiendo lo mismo en el mismo orden exacto. Que no joder, que no.


----------



## Liberal templado (28 Ene 2022)

En el siguiente vídeo dice que es de Ruiz la letra. Ahora se entiende que no haya ningún error, jajajajajajaja.


----------



## Uritorco (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## Eurostreamuno (28 Ene 2022)

Aparece finalmente la denuncia contra Margarita Robles por fraude fiscal


La Audiencia Nacional había admitido a trámite en “secreto” la denuncia contra Margarita Robles para que no trascendiera a la opinión pública




acodap.com


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Ene 2022)

#ELMUNDOALROJO #JESUSANGELROJO #MARGARITAROBLES
Jesús Á.Rojo:¡BOMBA!,admiten la denuncia contra 
MARGARITA ROBLES por las fosas comunes de Mequinenza​


• 29 ene. 2022

* DISTRITOTV* 

#ELMUNDOALROJO #JESUSANGELROJO #MARGARITAROBLES #EXPEDIENTEROYUELA #SANCHEZ #VOX #PARTIDOPOPULAR #ROBERTOCENTENO #JAVIERVILLACORTA #FOSASDEMEQUINENZA #MENA #PENSIONES #DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #DISTRITOTVELCANALDELARESISTENCIA #ESPAÑA #NOTICIAS #VOX

ÚNETE A NUESTRO CANAL DE TELEGRAM: DISTRITO TV. Bienvenidos a la resistencia
ÚNETE A DAILYMOTION: Vídeos de Distrito TV - Dailymotion
Visite nuestra tienda on-line: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxOa...

ÚNETE AL CLUB PATRIÓTICO EL DISTRITO:
www.patreon.com/DISTRITOTV

FORMA PARTE DE LA #RESISTENCIA. TE CONTAMOS LO QUE OTROS CALLAN.
¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 48 (demarcación de Madrid), frecuencia 24 (demarcación de Pozuelo) y frecuencia 30 (demarcación de Móstoles) de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## Debunker (29 Ene 2022)

Liberal templado dijo:


> En el siguiente vídeo dice que es de Ruiz la letra. Ahora se entiende que no haya ningún error, jajajajajajaja.



La letra de Ruiz en esa agenda es clara y diáfana, lo veía un ciego, Santi comete errores porque se pone ante las cámaras sin siquiera leerse antes lo que va a denunciar, penoso fué el llamamiento que hizo para enviar twist al programa de la sexta, el Objetivo, que confundió con el Mundo al Rojo, ni sabía quien era Ana Pastor y da la sensación que ni sabe quién es la sexta y las movidas de los medios, parece que vive en una burbuja en cuyo interior solo existe el ER, ya para que hablar de política internacional, no tiene consciencia de la gravísima situación mundial en numerosos frentes , ni de las mafias políticas de EEUU , ni de las visicitudes de la pandemia, nada de nada, menos mal que el ER está redactado en notas manuscritas y eso le salva. 

Sin lugar a dudas tiene un gran mérito denunciar todo eso , yo ya creo que se atreve por pura ignorancia, no sabe con quién se la juega ni quien le protege porque alguien debe haber detrás del ER para que esto salga a la luz y el canal del ER no vaya al baul de los recuerdos.


----------



## Peritta (29 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> La letra de Ruiz en esa agenda es clara y diáfana, lo veía un ciego, Santi comete errores porque se pone ante las cámaras sin siquiera leerse antes lo que va a denunciar, penoso fué el llamamiento que hizo para enviar twist al programa de la sexta, el Objetivo, que confundió con el Mundo al Rojo, ni sabía quien era Ana Pastor y da la sensación que ni sabe quién es la sexta y las movidas de los medios, parece que vive en una burbuja en cuyo interior solo existe el ER, ya para que hablar de política internacional, no tiene consciencia de la gravísima situación mundial en numerosos frentes , ni de las mafias políticas de EEUU , ni de las visicitudes de la pandemia, nada de nada, menos mal que el ER está redactado en notas manuscritas y eso le salva.
> 
> Sin lugar a dudas tiene un gran mérito denunciar todo eso , yo ya creo que se atreve por pura ignorancia, no sabe con quién se la juega ni quien le protege porque alguien debe haber detrás del ER para que esto salga a la luz y el canal del ER no vaya al baul de los recuerdos.



Sí, tenía que haberme dado cuenta que la letra era la de Ruiz. Éste es de los que no pone mayúsculas en los nombres, y antes de que don @Liberal templado publicara su segunda posta aclarándolo, me di cuenta yo de que esa agenda no era de don Cándido.
Pero como tengo que publicar así con muchas prisas, entrando y saliendo como en el tercio de banderillas, anduve corrigiendo errores sintácticos y tipográficos y lo dejé correr porque tengo el síndrome del escritor perezoso. Ya ves tú.
Y el tonto del Calopez ni me paga por no escribir, ni les cobra a los que le dicen que borre mis postas.
Éste seguro que ha sido incapaz de hacer que le paguen por poner en privado el subforo del Coronavirus y el de Política. Menudo betazo que está hecho.
¿No dan subvenciones por hacer películas sectarias?. Pues con más razón estarán dispuestos a pagar por censurar otras. Hasta se ahorran el jornal de los censores y la subcontrata de empresas como Newtrall. 
Muerde @calopez, muerde que ahora puedes, aunque no te quepa en la boca.
Y reparte con tus no-escritores coño. 


No, no pidas plomo gilipollas. Tú pide plata y así no te haría falta torturar a tus usuarios con ningún anuncio coño. Te veo en un futuro reciente dándote de alta en Foropaco y copiando hilos para dotar con algo de contenido a Burbuja.

Anda que ya te vale.

No sé si el ABC vive de las esquelas, pero de sus anunciantes nones Romanones, digo Calopez. Tú tampoco vas a vivir de tus anunciantes por muchos nuncios que pongas, éso quítatelo de la cabeza. Aquí el único anunciante capaz de sostener a un medio -o muchos- es la administración.
Ahí es ná.
De interés público decía el Pablo Pàsalopásalo Iglesias refiriéndose a la televisión

a la pública, claro.

En cualquier caso la letra de Ruiz sí parece que ha variado un poco con la edad. Ya no es tan redondilla, o éso me parece a mí, o quizá es que escriba con un bolígrafo de los buenos, que no sé, yo no soy grafólogo y aún sigo dudando de la caligrafía como ciencia pericial.


Doña @Debunker, yo ya le he dicho a don Santi que se escriba un guión o unas notas, o algo, antes de ponerse delante la cámara. Más que nada para que no se le quede ningún renglón en el tintero y explicarse mejor. Pero como no me gusta repetirme y avisado ya está de antes, pues no le he dado la turra con éso.

_________________________
Sin lugar a dudas tiene un gran mérito denunciar todo eso , yo ya creo que se atreve por pura ignorancia, no sabe con quién se la juega ni quien le protege porque alguien debe haber detrás del ER para que esto salga a la luz y el canal del ER no vaya al baul de los recuerdos.

No sé yo si el atrevimiento de don Santi al denunciar todo ésto se debe a la ignorancia o a la desesperación. El hecho es que no puede ni pedir dinero sin que se lo embarguen. Igual que ninguno de nosostros podemos ponernos a pedir en un semáforo, o la puerta del DIA o de la parroquia, sin que venga un negro de dos metros o un gitano rumano a decirnos que ese sitio es suyo, y que si queremos pedir allí hay que pagarle un fijo

y/o un porcentaje.

Y es que la calle -y éso que entonces vivía Fraga Iribarne- ha dejado de ser del Ministro del Interior. Excelentísimo según el protocolo.
Total que hàgasusté una idea de de quién es la calle con Marlaska en el cargo.

Sí, es evidente que hay quien defiende a los Royuela. Y si la Logia de Miami defiende al Mena, no descarte que el Soviet de Smolensk o de Volgogrado, gracias a los hermanos del señor Alberto, sea quien ampare y entregue información y pruebas a los Royuela.

Total que éso de las izquierdas y las derechas, como las rayas en el agua, queda aquí muy diluido.


_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## CesareLombroso (30 Ene 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Del Marzal más o menos tenemos la misma opinión don @CesareLombroso. Pero del de ACODAP no. Este es juez de verdad y no del 4º turno. Que sus filtros habrá pasado y contra injusticias ha luchado. Amos no joda. El que haya topado usté con una telefonista o secretaria borde, pues no sé. No siempre hay una Moneypenny ni está la Mari Pili para ponerse al teléfono, y a veces le toca a uno lidiar con la Ofelia o con la Charo.
> 
> Póngase en su lugar. Al juez Presencia le han tenido que torturar con anónimos, amenazas e insultos telefónicos desde hace ya unos cuántos años. No solo por lo del chalette "ekológico" del de la mafia judicial talaverana, sino por ser el artífice de la dación en pago, y la mujer ésa puede que ese día estuviera de uñas coño. Bueno y supongo que usté también será de ésos que saltan sin que les pinchen.
> 
> ...




Claro que le tengo algo personal al IMPRESENCIA, me ha tangado triplemente, primero economica, luego profesional y la peor, emocionalmente.

1ª le doné dinero.
2ª dice que se le done dinero y nos asociemos para recibir consejo judicial y se use su buzon de denuncia ( y cuando se hace, se niegan a hacerlo) humillandonos respondiendonos que " el juez esta muy ocupado y va a salvar España"
3ª Me manipuló ese moñas haciendo juego de mi debilidad por las victimas de los psicopatas y prevaricadores y luego el mismo ha prevaricado conmigo dejandome tirado.

Si lo entalegan no lo voy a sentir, y esto es un autentico delito de amor. De hecho, seria un caso de justicia poetica y sencillamente, me encantan.

Por cierto, sus lacayos que manejan su youtube tambien niegan que mas gente como yo este siendo tangada por ellos y ninguneada y cuando las victimas publican los emails se quedan owneados, lo cual me hace pensar que es una asociacion de tarados profundos o de vulgares timadores tocomochos de estacion de autobus ochentera.

Resumen: el tio es un megalomano de corte lider de secta mesianico y adoctrina a sus secuaces con su palabra " voy a salvar España" como asi se me responde en el email y este no salva ni a los perros capturados y condenados a ser liquidados en 15 dias de su perrera mas cercana ( como tristemente ocurre)

Realidad: Puede que como buen juez, sea otro psicopata y simplemente este haciendo gala de la proyeccion psicologica habitual en psicopatas proyectando lo que el pueda ser en otros que casualmente, tambien lo son pero en mayor grado ( mena etc.) y en el he visto muchisimos sintomas claros de trastorno de personalidad, pero que al principio atribui a toda victima de trauma por acoso/estres postraumatico, pero que ahora creo que puedan ser sintomas anteriores subyacentes en su personalidad narcisista, histrionica y cantamañas. ( hay muchos comentarios en el youtube de otros que tambien lo han visto)

Ya decia yo que en esta vida no te puedes fiar de un abogado, de una psicologa mujer ni de ningun juez, ni que decir que de charo alguna ni de demente alguno como el Majara-zal sin embargo, cuando uno ve un video de Royuela padre, se ve claramente que el tio ni actua ni miente ni manipula, como estudiante de la veracidad testimonial forense, le otorgo un 100%. Muy buen actor tendria que ser para tangarme, a los otros dos desde el 1 dia ya me rechinaba mi sentido fachacnido de que algo raro pasaba.

edito: no sera Ruiz el coronel de la gc " suicidado" el otro dia y que Ruiz fuese su nick/apodo de guerra pero su nombre real fuera pepito palotes por decir algo?


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 Ene 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> #ELMUNDOALROJO #JESUSANGELROJO #MARGARITAROBLES
> Jesús Á.Rojo:¡BOMBA!,admiten la denuncia contra
> MARGARITA ROBLES por las fosas comunes de Mequinenza​
> 
> ...



Por cierto, m me ecnata ese programa, es hijo del otor periodista Rojo? Los dos van siempre mamados en sus programas, joder es que desayunan whisky con cornflakes estos dos?


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Ene 2022)

#expedienteroyuela #javiervillacorta #ELMUNDOALROJO
EMR: JAVIER VILLACORTA: Según los ROYUELA, 
MENA contrato a un SICARIO para acabar con él​



• 30 ene. 2022

* DISTRITOTV* 

#expedienteroyuela #javiervillacorta #elmundoalrojo #DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #DISTRITOTVELCANALDELARESISTENCIA #ESPAÑA #NOTICIAS #VOX

ÚNETE A NUESTRO CANAL DE TELEGRAM: DISTRITO TV. Bienvenidos a la resistencia
ÚNETE A DAILYMOTION: Vídeos de Distrito TV - Dailymotion
Visite nuestra tienda on-line: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxOa...

ÚNETE AL CLUB PATRIÓTICO EL DISTRITO:
www.patreon.com/DISTRITOTV

FORMA PARTE DE LA #RESISTENCIA. TE CONTAMOS LO QUE OTROS CALLAN.
¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 48 (demarcación de Madrid), frecuencia 24 (demarcación de Pozuelo) y frecuencia 30 (demarcación de Móstoles) de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## rafabogado (30 Ene 2022)

Creo que es interesante añadir que el reaparecido Doctor Papaya tiene sus particulares opiniones sobre Santi y esas notas que casi en vivo y en directo van apareciendo.








Por si no se ha dicho por estos lares.


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 Ene 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Creo que es interesante añadir que el reaparecido Doctor Papaya tiene sus particulares opiniones sobre Santi y esas notas que casi en vivo y en directo van apareciendo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 925041
> 
> ...





Y ese subnormal quien es? Por que se menciona semejante freak en este hilo?


----------



## Debunker (30 Ene 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Creo que es interesante añadir que el reaparecido Doctor Papaya tiene sus particulares opiniones sobre Santi y esas notas que casi en vivo y en directo van apareciendo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 925041
> 
> ...



Lo único que conozco del Dr. Papaya son las menciones que se hacen en un hilo de Renko en conspiraciones por el que paso de vez en cuando por curiosidad, la opinión que, tengo del personaje es de un friki del copón , si mezclamos esos personajes con el ER, flaco favor hacemos al ER, pasará a la historia como esquizofrenia conspiranóica absurda de 4 frikies


----------



## rafabogado (30 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Lo único que conozco del Dr. Papaya son las menciones que se hacen en un hilo de Renko en conspiraciones por el que paso de vez en cuando por curiosidad, la opinión que, tengo del personaje es de un friki del copón , si mezclamos esos personajes con el ER, flaco favor hacemos al ER, pasará a la historia como esquizofrenia conspiranóica absurda de 4 frikies



Estamos de acuerdo, pero solo quería incidir en que la "rareza" de esas notas "en vivo y en directo", hacen sospechar cada vez a más gente, por no decir que directamente acusan a Santi de errores de ortografía. Además de que en 20 años a Mena no le ha cambiado la letra, oye ! Lo normal es que con la edad temblequee la mano, pero ni eso, como el primer día.


----------



## rafabogado (30 Ene 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Y ese subnormal quien es? Por que se menciona semejante freak en este hilo?



Según viene a decir él mismo, es el que va a traer luz a la oscuridad.

Se nota que Santi le cae bien, con independencia de que dé por sentado que las notas las escribe el mismo Santi.

Pero deja entrever que el origen del expediente Royuela es real, lo que coincide con lo que pensamos muchos. Empezó creíble y en un momento dado se desmadró.


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 Ene 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Según viene a decir él mismo, es el que va a traer luz a la oscuridad.
> 
> Se nota que Santi le cae bien, con independencia de que dé por sentado que las notas las escribe el mismo Santi.
> 
> Pero deja entrever que el origen del expediente Royuela es real, lo que coincide con lo que pensamos muchos. Empezó creíble y en un momento dado se desmadró.




Pero que es un youtuber? Por que lo nombrais en el hilo? ( hablo desde la ignorancia supina, es el primer dia que oigo hablar del tal Papaya ese.)


----------



## Debunker (30 Ene 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo, pero solo quería incidir en que la "rareza" de esas notas "en vivo y en directo", hacen sospechar cada vez a más gente, por no decir que directamente acusan a Santi de errores de ortografía. Además de que en 20 años a Mena no le ha cambiado la letra, oye ! Lo normal es que con la edad temblequee la mano, pero ni eso, como el primer día.



Mira yo en eso de la letra discrepo totalmente, yo tengo más o menos la misma edad que Mena, me da mucha, no, lo siguiente, pereza escribir y con la desgana mis rasgos de escritura algunas veces parecen la de un niño aprendiendo a escribir, pero si tengo que escribir algo oficial mi letra es como toda la vida igual que mi firma, es cierto que la mayoría de las personas mayores solo por el temblor del pulso se distorsiona la letra, pero como todo en este mundo, no solo hay excepciones sino también voluntad y esfuerzo de hacer las cosas bien.

Santi no escribe, a que te refieres de errores de ortografía ? en las transcripciones? No me he fijado, pero no veas los errores ortográficos que hay en sentencias judiciales que son de letras, en fin eso no me dice nada.


----------



## rafabogado (30 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Mira yo en eso de la letra discrepo totalmente, yo tengo más o menos la misma edad que Mena, me da mucha, no, lo siguiente, pereza escribir y con la desgana mis rasgos de escritura algunas veces parecen la de un niño aprendiendo a escribir, pero si tengo que escribir algo oficial mi letra es como toda la vida igual que mi firma, es cierto que la mayoría de las personas mayores solo por el temblor del pulso se distorsiona la letra, pero como todo en este mundo, no solo hay excepciones sino también voluntad y esfuerzo de hacer las cosas bien.
> 
> Santi no escribe, a que te refieres de errores de ortografía ? en las transcripciones? No me he fijado, pero no veas los errores ortográficos que hay en sentencias judiciales que son de letras, en fin eso no me dice nada.



No, me refiero, como sospecho que también el doctor Papaya, a que en los manuscritos hay errores de ortografía si te fijas.

Y eso no casa con el fiscal Mena.

Al margen, Santi en las transcripciones tiene muchos errores, aunque se ve que son más por desgana que otra cosa, de escribir a la carrera.


----------



## rafabogado (30 Ene 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pero que es un youtuber? Por que lo nombrais en el hilo? ( hablo desde la ignorancia supina, es el primer dia que oigo hablar del tal Papaya ese.)





https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/hilo-oficial-doctor-papaya.1689242/#



Tiene jilo oficial.


----------



## Uritorco (30 Ene 2022)

Lo han subido ahora mismo.



Por otro lado, el hijo de Conde Pumpido es, entre otras cosas, miembro de una formación musical llamada "Alijo" y amigo personal de Javier Negre, con quien colabora en Estado de Alarma. Ahora se entiende que Negre se haya desentendido por completo del EP. La oscura biografia de Pumpido hijo no tiene desperdicio. Aquí señalan también su relación con Negre.



https://www.google.es/amp/s/www.revistavanityfair.es/sociedad/articulos/cantante-hijo-abogado-rafael-amargo-candido-conde-pumpido-jr/47896/amp


----------



## CesareLombroso (31 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Lo han subido ahora mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Como dice Coto Matamoros sobre este tarado corrupto de Negre: un tarado que se define como sionista.

A la trituradora.


----------



## CesareLombroso (31 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Lo han subido ahora mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Como dice Coto Matamoros sobre este tarado corrupto de Negre: un tarado que se define como sionista.

A la trituradora.


----------



## Debunker (31 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Lo han subido ahora mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pobre Santi ¡, suscribo un comentario en el vídeo : " Para Santi y su padre el ER comenzó por el asesinato de hijo-hermano, pero ahora el ER es de tal magnitud e implica de tal forma a toda la sociedad, que ya es nuestro ¿como podemos comernos que la alta judicatura, ministras-os, jueces del alto Tribunal, fiscales, gobierno, FSE sean un nido de corrupción que han cometido todos los delitos del código penal en cantidades de asombro y sean esos hdp quien nos juzguen, nos gobiernen y administren? Si lo consentimos merecemos todo lo que nos pase , seremos carne de cañón devorada por esos grandes hdp ¿es qué no corre sangre por nuestras venas? "


----------



## Liberal templado (31 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Pobre Santi ¡, suscribo un comentario en el vídeo : " Para Santi y su padre el ER comenzó por el asesinato de hijo-hermano



Pues sí que da un poco de pena el pobre Santi. La verdad es que a pesar de mis dudas, hay que reconocer que se ha implicado a fondo en un tema del que parece que poco sacará. No sé cómo acabará esto pero buena pinta no tiene. Cada vez parece todo menos realista, imho, y Santi traga con todo. Pero ¿qué puede hacer? No hay vuelta atrás ni tampoco puede matizar mucho. Se lo juega todo a que un juez admita a trámite e investigue.
Me ha dejado un poco tocado la historia de la familia de Santi, sus hermanos, la cárcel, ... Es jodido. Y a veces nos quejamos de tonterías que nos pasan ...


----------



## Uritorco (31 Ene 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Como dice Coto Matamoros sobre este tarado corrupto de Negre: un tarado que se define como sionista.
> 
> A la trituradora.



El Negre será un sionista, pero el Matamoros es un desecho humano. No sé que será peor. A su tercera esposa la tiró de un tercer piso y sobrevivió de milagro.


----------



## Peritta (31 Ene 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> El Negre será un sionista, pero el Matamoros es un desecho humano. No sé que será peor. A su tercera esposa la tiró de un tercer piso y sobrevivió de milagro.



Joer, algunos parecéis rojos acusando de fachas a tocristo.
Y otros -como la Blondi o el Goebbels don @Uritorco- oís el vocablo sionista y empitorráis las orejas.

Total que al final el aval del Javier Marzal va a ser mejor que el del Negre o el Matamoros. Jua, jua, jua don @CesareLombroso.



Debunker dijo:


> Pobre Santi ¡, suscribo un comentario en el vídeo : " Para Santi y su padre el ER comenzó por el asesinato de hijo-hermano, pero ahora el ER es de tal magnitud e implica de tal forma a toda la sociedad, que ya es nuestro ¿como podemos comernos que la alta judicatura, ministras-os, jueces del alto Tribunal, fiscales, gobierno, FSE sean un nido de corrupción que han cometido todos los delitos del código penal en cantidades de asombro y sean esos hdp quien nos juzguen, nos gobiernen y administren? Si lo consentimos merecemos todo lo que nos pase , seremos carne de cañón devorada por esos grandes hdp ¿es qué no corre sangre por nuestras venas? "



Pues no sabía nada de esa casa. Bueno, del primo traidor sí.
Ahora me explico yo cómo es que la @inMatrix ¡torera! (danos un zanquiúse o di algo para saber que nos lees) borró un vídeo donde denunciaba que a uno de los hermanos le había ido la Benetérita a registrar la casa a las tantas de la madrugada y los pocos que vimos el vídeo pensamos que lo que estaban buscando era el archivo capturado en la clínica del doctor Morín.
En cualquier caso no encontraron lo que estaban buscando y pidieron disculpas por que, como cuando lo del Segundo Marey, se habían equivocado de casa a registrar, que era tres números más para allá. Lo que no sé si es ya es tradición en nuestras FyCSE, o es que la Ofelia o la niña de la centralita telefónica les hace a éstos correr como pollos sin cabeza y sin ningún conocimiento (-cumplimos órdenes oiga-) y dar esos planchazos y esos patinazos.

Sí, sí. Si don Santi se agarró un cabreo moruno con ella, ya que -ahora que nos explica- parece que no quiere tener nada que ver con sus otros hermanos (no así con el mayor que es aviador y se fuma unos puracos que ríete tú de los petardillos que se fuma don Santi) y no querrá de ninguna manera que les relacionen con el expediente Royuela; y estuvo así como mustia unos diítas sin publicar video alguno.

Saluda y di algo torera, que a mí ya solo me quedan 20 postas que escribir por aquí, aunque don @javvi les llame postes.





Un nido de corrupción son las altas esferas de nuestra administración doña @Debunker, y de estupidez. Por que no me negará que los que no se enteran, o no quieren enterarse, son unos gilipollas de manual

o unos cobardes de tomo y lomo.

Y éso en el mejor de los casos, que si llevara razón usté mamuasé, como así me barrunto yo, la denunciada por Royuela no es -ni mucho menos- la única mafia, que no metamafia -ocurrencia del Marzal- administrativa, o famiglia de funcionarios maffiosos que campea a su antojo en el seno de nuestra entrañable administración.

Tan entrañable como una úlcera de estómago.


Y ésto, el que la administración meta las narices en todo, es lo único que van a conocer nuestros jóvenes ya que nacen sin memoria.



Con razón contratan a tanto boot y tanto troll, y a tanto comunity-manager para que tire con bala contra los vejetes llamándonos langostos, en lugar de llamarnos zánganos que algo de razón llevarán, y corrompiendo y destruyendo cualquier foro o mentidero donde nos dé por largar por esta boca que Dios nos ha dado. Es por que nos quieren silenciar. No quieren esperar a que lo haga el tiempo cronológico o el Alzheimer.

No, no somos la voz de la conciencia -aunque también, si es que alguno tiene de éso- somos la voz de la memoria y el recuerdo.
El recuerdo de que las cosas no han sido así siempre.


En cualquier caso alguien -o alguienes- también desde dentro de la administración está amparando e informando a los Royuela.
Yo para mí que es el Departamento de Filtraciones -Bendito País de Porteras- que como de la prensa no pueden fiarse, pues le filtran las cosas a los Royuela

o a la Inmatrix aunque se cabree don Santi.

______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## Duda Metódica (1 Feb 2022)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


> Cuando el fiscal le dice a la menestra que pasará algo increíble sobre el 15 de febrero + o - .... No será lo de Rusia?





Debunker dijo:


> Es algo que le pone eufórico , super alegría o sea algo super bueno para Mena, el conflicto con Rusia en que puede beneficiar a Mena? No se, no lo veo



Yo me inclino más por algún bombazo mediático basado en alguna investigación de la Fiscalía. Alguna de esas investigaciones en B que luego se presentan como investigaciones en A. Algo totalmente controlado, quizás sobre la familia real. De hecho en ok diario ya han salido noticias sobre dinero de Urdangarín y la Infanta en paraisos fiscales. Eso podría provenir de filtraciones desde la Fiscalía y para mediados de febrero estar previsto que la Fiscalía anuncie que se está investigando, a la vez que se lanza a los medios algún dato impactante de esa investigación.


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (1 Feb 2022)

Sobre el directo de ayer (el del bocadillo)
... Santiago, no hace falta estar vacunado para entrar en el Líbano. ¿Por qué mientes?


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Según viene a decir él mismo, es el que va a traer luz a la oscuridad.
> 
> Se nota que Santi le cae bien, con independencia de que dé por sentado que las notas las escribe el mismo Santi.
> 
> Pero deja entrever que el origen del expediente Royuela es real, lo que coincide con lo que pensamos muchos. Empezó creíble y en un momento dado se desmadró.



Os la han dado desde el principio. Vosotros seguid haciendo caso a los Dr. Papayas a los Royuelas y a los Qanons.


----------



## Debunker (1 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Os la han dado desde el principio. Vosotros seguid haciendo caso a los Dr. Papayas a los Royuelas y a los Qanons.



Supongo que eres un troll, de nada voy a convencerte, pero valga mi respuesta para todos.

Por circunstancias en el 89 me dí cuenta que vivimos una gran mentira, con el tiempo me olvidé pero allá por 2001-2002 observé las primeras fumigaciones sobre nuestras cabezas a las que llamamos chemtrails.

Eran de tal magnitud que cubrían los cielos con rayajos cruzados en un ir y venir incesante de aviones donde no había o debería haber ningún tráfico aéreo, los cielos daban miedo, las nubes que se formaban y sobre todo el color cuando la luz solar incidía sobre ellas, eran extraños colores difíciles de definir. Los cielos eran un espectáculo.

Internet en España apenas estaba desarrollado así que este fenómeno y la reacción de la gente lo seguí desde la internet de EEUU, en dos-tres años se formaron en EEUU asociaciones para denunciar y pedir explicaciones sobre las estelas químicas, consiguieron organizarse bien , daban conferencias por todo el país, más tarde organizaciones con cientos de miles de seguidores que aportaban dinero a la causa, manifestaciones, peticiones públicas a la administración , activismo bestial, etc.

Yo me impliqué y en grupos nos dirigimos a todas las instituciones del poder planetario, a todos los parlamentos, a todos los partidos políticos , el silencio administrativo fue absoluto.

Comenzó el contra ataque, los denunciantes de los chemtrails éramos magufos elevados a la enésima potencia, mientras introdujeron trolls que insertaban teorías muy descabelladas y conspiranóicas dentro de las organizaciones denunciantes que les quitaban credibilidad a la denuncia de estas estela químicas.

Gran campaña para hacer ver a la población que los chemtrails eran los contrails de toda la vida, y lo más asombroso para mí es que, la población en gran, gran mayoría tragaba con ese cuento, yo no podía creer que la población pudiera ser manipulada al extremo de no ver lo que tenían ante los ojos, nada , nada conseguimos más allá de la mofa de la misma población y ya para 2012 el movimiento de denuncia estaba muerto por impotencia y cansancio, recluído en webs que casi nadie visitaba y denunciantes a los que nadie nadie escuchaba y solo eran mofa de la población. 

En los últimos 5-7 años los chemtrails fueron reducidos en intensidad , no eran ya las grandes fumigaciones que cubrían todo el cielo, sino 8-10 estelas cada x días, todos los activictas de esta denuncia tiraron la toalla por impotencia. 

21-22 años después de que comenzaran las grandes fumigaciones, o sea terminado el experimento que puso en peligro a todo el planeta , la denuncia de científicos oficialista que, no es tal sino el fín del proyecto experimental que ha sido un fracaso total en la intención de enfriar el planeta y-o reducir el CO2 provocando más problemas en el clima del planeta y fenómenos atmosféricos , da completa razón a todo el movimientos anti-chemtrails y piden esos cientificos arropados por todos los medios del sistema, el stop de lo que ellos han llamado Geoingenieria Solar , por crear más problemas de los que tenemos con el supuesto CC, nada se sabe sobre los efectos perniciosos de los chemtrails para la vida y apenas apuntan esos científicos a los graves problemas que han causado y el pastón incalculable que todo eso ha costado, ni hay responsables ni sabemos cuanta vida ha costado, ni lo sabremos nunca. 

Así lo describe la wiki:







*Gestión de la radiación solar (GRS)9[editar]*

Aumento del albedo: incremento de la capacidad de reflexión (física) global, ya sea por medio de modificaciones a las nubes,10 la superficie marina11 o la terrestre,12 utilizando técnicas como la siembra de nubes.
Aerosoles estratosféricos: mediante introducción de compuestos sulfúricos como el anhídrido sulfúrico (SO3) y el ácido sulfúrico (H2SO4), para reducir la radiación solar que alcanza a la superficie terrestre.13 Otros compuestos considerados son el sesquióxido de aluminio o alúmina (Al2O3) y el titanato de bario (BaTiO3)14

Claro en las denuncias científicas no dicen que llevan 22 años fumigando, simplemente que hay que pararlo reduciendo poco a poco las emisiones. 

A mí con este tema me quedó claro que puede ocurrir y ocurre lo impensable , lo que no podemos imaginar y a la gente se la puede manipular para ver lo negro , blanco, para no ver un elefante a un metro, para ser asesinado y dar las gracias por adelantado, es algo que si no lo vives no lo crees. 


Perdón por el off topic , es una forma de dar mi opinión y describir la mentira bestial que vivimos a la que ni siquiera veo la lógica, es la mentira la dueña del mundo actual.


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Supongo que eres un troll, de nada voy a convencerte, pero valga mi respuesta para todos.
> 
> Por circunstancias en el 89 me dí cuenta que vivimos una gran mentira, con el tiempo me olvidé pero allá por 2001-2002 observé las primeras fumigaciones sobre nuestras cabezas a las que llamamos chemtrails.
> 
> ...



No veo en nada de eso una prueba de nada.


----------



## Debunker (1 Feb 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Yo me inclino más por algún bombazo mediático basado en alguna investigación de la Fiscalía. Alguna de esas investigaciones en B que luego se presentan como investigaciones en A. Algo totalmente controlado, quizás sobre la familia real. De hecho en ok diario ya han salido noticias sobre dinero de Urdangarín y la Infanta en paraisos fiscales. Eso podría provenir de filtraciones desde la Fiscalía y para mediados de febrero estar previsto que la Fiscalía anuncie que se está investigando, a la vez que se lanza a los medios algún dato impactante de esa investigación.



Pues para mí todo eso forma parte de una campaña, aprovechando la memoria de pez que tenemos, según recuerdo los contratos de eventos deportivos que se firmaron en Noos , alcazaban un total de 6 millones y pico, y esos eventos tenían un sobre precio y además habían sido conseguidos por ser Urdangarin quien era, pero los eventos se realizaron y si tenían un sobre precio , pongamos del doble , el dinero defraudado sería la mitad de esos 6 millones y pico, diremos de 3,5 millones.

Lo mismo con la Gurtel a Rajoy le quitan del medio por la corrupción de dos ayuntamientos de Madrid del PP que defraudaron cada uno unos 130.000 €, por esa regla de tres el PSOE no podría gobernar en la vida €, madre mía con lo que yo he visto en los ayuntamientos de la costa, de decenas y centenas de millones de fraude y no ha pasado nada.

En Valencia, todavía no se que ha pasado con los contratos de la visita del Papa y el stand de Feitur, la gente ni piensa ni nada que se le parezca, son contratitos que como eventos que son, necesitan mucho personal y organización y no hay de donde rascar ni de donde corromperse, yo me preocupé por saber que había costado la visita del Papa en otros países y la ocurrida en Valencia fué ¡qué cosas¡ la más barata de todas y el stand de feitur costó menos que el de Andalucía y era 10 veces mejor tanto en decoración como en superficie.

No pongo mi mano en el fuego por nadie, pero observad lo que está ocurriendo , todo el mundo está bajo la bota de un movimiento que ya tiene nombre y no recuerdo, pero le llamaré progre, una absoluta esquizofrenia, vendemos Europa a indigentes con los que tenemos que convivir y sufrir sus abusos delictivos amén de mantenerlos, asesinan al hombre occidental que es el malo de la peli, su historia, sus valores , sus naciones , nos hacen creer que no somos hombre y mujer sino múltiples sexos, generos o como queráis llamarlos, la pederastia y desaparición de menores es una puta cordillera mundial , se abusa de menores en los centros de acogida gubernamentales y se les vende a la prostitución y no pasa nada, reescriben la historia y nos cuenta unas trolas infumables que la gente cree , la mujer ya no es madre , es enemiga del hombre, el hombre es un sarasa que no tiene cojones a defenderse, en fin lo dejo que no tengo más tiempo.


----------



## Debunker (1 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No veo en nada de eso una prueba de nada.



Pues otro ciego, prueba a que extremos podemos ser manipulados, como se mean y se cagan sobre nuestras cabezas y no pasa nada.


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Pues otro ciego, prueba a que extremos podemos ser manipulados, como se mean y se cagan sobre nuestras cabezas y no pasa nada.



Vamos, que como hay contrails tienen que ser chemtrails y necesariamente de la variedad indicada. Y por eso nos tenemos que creer a cualquier magufo que salga afirmando barbaridades. Ya, no no me convence.

Como te enteres de que también se han hecho pruebas de siembra de nubes en la Comunidad de Madrid (Dicho por Esperanza Aguirre) te da algo. Y eso no significa que cada contrail sea un experimento masivo sobre la población.









Siembra de nubes - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Basicamente mezclas dos cosas. La existencia de esa tecnologia y lo que tú percibes como relacionado con esa tecnologia (contrails) e ignoras toda evidencia en contrario o duda razonable sobre esa unión de factores.

Supongo que así funciona el cerebro magufo, quien quiere creer quiere creer.


----------



## Peritta (1 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Os la han dado desde el principio. Vosotros seguid haciendo caso a los Dr. Papayas a los Royuelas y a los Qanons.



Ojalá lleve usté razón señor y los jueces sean unos valientes, los policías muy eficientes defendiendo a la gente, los fiscales unos incorruptibles ¡y vale ya!. 
Pero desde que Roma dejó de pagar a traidores hace ya muchos siglos, nos la han dado con queso muchas veces. Desde la versión oficial del 11-M o la del edificio Winsor, hasta la "integración" de los inmigrantes e ilegales que no es tal sino "multikulturalidad", y a los jóvenes con lo del 15-Mayo y otras utopías de flowerpowerland.



___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Ojalá lleve usté razón señor y los jueces sean unos valientes, los policías muy eficientes defendiendo a la gente, los fiscales unos incorruptibles ¡y vale ya!.
> Pero desde que Roma dejó de pagar a traidores hace ya muchos siglos, nos la han dado con queso muchas veces. Desde la versión oficial del 11-M o la del edificio Winsor, hasta la "integración" de los inmigrantes e ilegales que no es tal sino "multikulturalidad", y a los jóvenes con lo del 15-Mayo y otras utopías de flowerpowerland.
> 
> 
> ...



A esto me refiero exactamente.


----------



## Uritorco (1 Feb 2022)

Novedades judiciales...


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Vamos, que como hay contrails tienen que ser chemtrails y necesariamente de la variedad indicada. Y por eso nos tenemos que creer a cualquier magufo que salga afirmando barbaridades. Ya, no no me convence.
> 
> Como te enteres de que también se han hecho pruebas de siembra de nubes en la Comunidad de Madrid (Dicho por Esperanza Aguirre) te da algo. Y eso no significa que cada contrail sea un experimento masivo sobre la población.
> 
> ...




TROLL


----------



## Duda Metódica (1 Feb 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Novedades judiciales...



Esto tiene muy mala pinta. Parece que Santi acabará entrando de nuevo en prisión. No se si será pronto o tarde pero está claro que van a por él.


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> TROLL



Puedes decir que soy troll, pero manengo lo dicho, los de este hilo os dedicais a darle bola siempre y por sistema a las teorias mas extrambóticas y delirantes y a los mayores psicópatas y mentirosos. No me importaria normalmente, pero acabais manchando a todo el que es disidente por asociación. De todos modos no espero que cambieis, lo digo porque lo queria decir, pues supongo que así aliviais algún tipo de necesidad psicológica, porque si no no se entiende que siempre apoyeis teorias sin pies ni cabeza ignorando toda la evidencia en contra. Es siempre le mismo patrón y siempre sois los mismos.

-Bar España
-Niñas de Alcasser
-11-M
-Expediente Royuela
-Doctor Papaya

Y os da igual cuantas veces os la metan doblada, no sois mas que gente que desea CREER historias que os entretengan. Que sean ciertas o no os da igual solo pedís que parezcan plausibles y sigan un cierto patrón.

_Gran conspiración en la sombra de los poderosos que cometen actos horribles._

Y mientras encaje en ese patrón, adelante. Si es realmente cierto o no ya os importa menos.


----------



## Uritorco (1 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Es siempre le mismo patrón y siempre sois los mismos.
> 
> -Bar España
> -Niñas de Alcasser
> ...



Es que ustec es una persona muy ingenua e inocente que vive en un mundo oficialista de fantasía y unicornios, como buen memócrata. Es probable que hasta vote al Sánchez, o a Casado, o a...
¿Sabe lo que es el ER? ¿Conoce toda su trama? ¿O solo es un pobre ignorante que viene aquí a llevar simplemente la contraria?

De la lista que cita, descuente esa tomadura de pelo del doctor Papaya, que se ha inventado algún gracioso por ahí. Aunque le podría añadir yo algunas cuantas conspiraciones reales más que su modulado e ignorante cerebro es capaz de concebir, empezando por toda la estafa de la Plandemia.

A los intoxicadores como ustec ya los he retratado en un hilo añejo.









A la ÉLITE no le gusta que el REBAÑO crea en CONSPIRACIONES.


Revisando hoy mi colección particular de revistas añejas, me encuentro con un monográfico de mayo de 2016 del conocido semanario, clamorosamente oficialista, “Muy Interesante” (núm. 75), dedicado a las «sociedades secretas», por lo que he decidido escribir unas líneas. Claro, cuando uno tiene...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Uritorco (1 Feb 2022)

El último vídeo de hoy. Este va de judíos.


----------



## Decipher (2 Feb 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Es que ustec es una persona muy ingenua e inocente que vive en un mundo oficialista de fantasía y unicornios, como buen memócrata. Es probable que hasta vote al Sánchez, o a Casado, o a...
> ¿Sabe lo que es el ER? ¿Conoce toda su trama? ¿O solo es un pobre ignorante que viene aquí a llevar simplemente la contraria?
> 
> De la lista que cita, descuente esa tomadura de pelo del doctor Papaya, que se ha inventado algún gracioso por ahí. Aunque le podría añadir yo algunas cuantas conspiraciones reales más que su modulado e ignorante cerebro es capaz de concebir, empezando por toda la estafa de la Plandemia.
> ...



Exacto a esto me referia. A esa aceptación acrítica de cualquier cosa que huela a conspiración. Todas son ciertas, ninguna es falsa, todas son verdad. A menos que te estalle en la cara o sea ya tan increiblemente indefendible que se deja caer discretamente y a por la siguiente. Si algo me está enseñando este foro y los plandemistas es a tener también una actitud crítica con los teóricos de la conspiración porque cuando conoces un tema te das cuenta de como patinan y manipulan.


----------



## CesareLombroso (2 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Puedes decir que soy troll, pero manengo lo dicho, los de este hilo os dedicais a darle bola siempre y por sistema a las teorias mas extrambóticas y delirantes y a los mayores psicópatas y mentirosos. No me importaria normalmente, pero acabais manchando a todo el que es disidente por asociación. De todos modos no espero que cambieis, lo digo porque lo queria decir, pues supongo que así aliviais algún tipo de necesidad psicológica, porque si no no se entiende que siempre apoyeis teorias sin pies ni cabeza ignorando toda la evidencia en contra. Es siempre le mismo patrón y siempre sois los mismos.
> 
> -Bar España
> -Niñas de Alcasser
> ...





Amigo, si tu niegas los chemtrails, cosa que si viviesen entre dos aeropuertos como yo, podrias verlo y sentirlo a diario ( dias que ni se puede salir al balcon por picor de ojos horrible) filamentos colgados en las vallas, a veces charcos de color amarillo fosforito en la funda de plastico del coche etc. no podrias negarlo.

Y aprovecho este hilo para dar esta noticia, otro coronel de la GC muerto en 5 dias, no se si es el mismo del otro dia o es otro, pero esto huele muy mal.

Mis teorias:

Podrian ser el tal "ruiz" y liquidados.
Podrian ser los topos y estar contra mena
Podrian ser del agentes del caso mena ( droga, corrupcion, sabian demasiado)
Podrian ser dos de los 10 encargos que tenia el sicario marselles, que si alguien sabe quienes eran los 9 restantes tras Royuela padre... 
Podrian ser suicidios reales por a saber que causa personal etc.





*Un coronel del Estado Mayor muy cercano al Rey Felipe se dispara en su despacho*


SUSCRÍBETE SI QUIERES CONOCER LA INTRAHISTORIA DE LA HISTORIA https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrLg7s-bDr67rnTnVVcaLgA?sub_confirmation=1





Sígueme en Telegram: El Arconte


...


----------



## Peritta (2 Feb 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Exacto a esto me referia. A esa aceptación acrítica de cualquier cosa que huela a conspiración. Todas son ciertas, ninguna es falsa, todas son verdad. A menos que te estalle en la cara o sea ya tan increiblemente indefendible que se deja caer discretamente y a por la siguiente. Si algo me está enseñando este foro y los plandemistas es a tener también una actitud crítica con los teóricos de la conspiración porque cuando conoces un tema te das cuenta de como patinan y manipulan.




¿Pero qué dices lombrices?, si aquí estamos todos con la mosca detrás de la oreja.
Si hasta yo he sido piloto jubilado de chemtrails y puede que por éso me tenga cierta ojeriza doña @Debunker y don @CesareLombroso.

Soy piloto jubilado de chemtrails y contesto preguntas.

Vamos, que hasta para trollear hay que echarle cierta gracia y no ser un muermo.

No te hagas cocos ni quieras meternos a todos en la misma bolsa que ninguno nos conocemos de nada y cada cual es de su padre y de su madre. Y unos irán con Mario y otros serán de Sila mientras no lo lo prohiba la ley de memoria embustera ésa. Amos no jorobe man.
Ésto es un foro anónimo y puede que por ello hablemos con más franqueza.

Usté ya ha dicho lo que tenía que decir y nos ha quedado a todos mu claro. No sea pelma ni faltón. Ya ha desacreditado al mensaje y al mensajero. No quiera desacreditar también al público tio grosero, que en los toros, donde hay bastante más educación, nos llaman, así como suena: el respetable.

Supongo que por pagar la entrada.





CesareLombroso dijo:


>



Fíate de la Guardia Civil y no corras -dice el refranero actualizado.

O me lo he soñado yo, o esa misma foto la he visto hace unos días publicada en un medio para ilustrar la noticia de la muerte por infarto del que fuera coronel de Huelva.
¿Premonición?,... bueno, si es del día 24 no será mucha premonición. ¿Fallo en Matrix?. ¿El departamento de filtraciones (o los topillos del señor Alberto) oreando la noticia de soslayo ya que la prensa ha dejado de ser de fiar?.

No, si buenas risas nos echamos también cuando le dieron el Premio Planeta a Carmen Mola. Pero éstas son más bien por no llorar.

¿Ha dejado nota o algo?.

Ea. Baraka, mucha baraka pà tós, que seguro que nos va a hacer falta.
__________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.

PD.- ¿Se ha inmolao o se ha matao?.
Quiero decir, ¿se ha matado para proteger a su familia y tal, o era un depresivo de ésos que no es capaz de llevarse por delante a quien le hace la vida imposible y luego suicidarse?.

Miau dijo el sabueso de la Kangoo.


----------



## Uritorco (2 Feb 2022)

Subido ahora.


----------



## Decipher (2 Feb 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> ¿Pero qué dices lombrices?, si aquí estamos todos con la mosca detrás de la oreja.
> Si hasta yo he sido piloto jubilado de chemtrails y puede que por éso me tenga cierta ojeriza doña @Debunker y don @CesareLombroso.
> 
> Soy piloto jubilado de chemtrails y contesto preguntas.
> ...



Ni troleaba ni pretendia ser gracioso, o sea que usted busca en mis mensajes cosas que nunca he pretendido que estuviesen ahí, el problema es entonces suyo. Si se da por aludido por algó será. Y no hace falta que me diga cuando tengo que participar o no, si tuviese un poco de comprensión lectora se habria dado cuenta de que solo está repitiendo lo que yo ya he dicho, que ya dije lo que tenia que decir y lo único que me retiene en este hilo es la gente que me contesta, o sea que si le ofende que le diga lo que pienso ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer, o dejar de hacer.


----------



## Uritorco (2 Feb 2022)

Subido hace dos horas.


----------



## javvi (3 Feb 2022)

*LA LISTA DE LOS JUDIONES*



Uritorco dijo:


> El último vídeo de hoy. Este va de judíos.



¿De dónde sale esta lista de judiones (en palabras del propio Mena)?

Pues del B.O.E. del jueves 29 de octubre de 2015 en el que se aplica la ley 12/2015 del 24 junio con la lista de judíos sefardíes a los que se les concede la nacionalidad española. Según dicha ley:

_Se denomina sefardíes a los judíos que vivieron en la Península Ibérica y, en particular, a sus descendientes, aquéllos que tras los Edictos de 1492 que compelían a la conversión forzosa o a la expulsión tomaron esta drástica vía. Tal denominación procede de la voz «Sefarad», palabra con la que se conoce a España en lengua hebrea, tanto clásica como contemporánea. En verdad, la presencia judía en tierras ibéricas era firme y milenaria, palpable aún hoy en vestigios de verbo y de piedra. Sin embargo, y por imperativo de la historia, los judíos volvieron a emprender los caminos de la diáspora, agregándose o fundando comunidades nuevas sobre todo en el norte de África, en los Balcanes y en el Imperio Otomano._​​




__





BOLETÍN OFICIAL DEL ESTADO. Núm. 259 Jueves 29 de octubre de 2015 Sec. III. Pág III. OTRAS DISPOSICIONES MINISTERIO DE JUSTICIA - PDF Free Download






docplayer.es





BOE.es - BOE-A-2015-7045 Ley 12/2015, de 24 de junio, en materia de concesión de la nacionalidad española a los sefardíes originarios de España.

Si se fijan, la lista de esos 35 sefardíes van por orden alfabético y se reduce a apellidos que empiezan por A y por B.
el grueso están en la lista de los que consiguieron la nacionalidad española el 29 de octubre de 2015. Mena hace de enlace entre los hermanos de Florida y Conde Pumpido. La información que se pide, además de la situación fiscal, es si residen en España y si tienen la doble nacionalidad. 

Teniendo en cuenta que:

_ El Congreso de los Diputados ha aprobado el Proyecto de Ley que concede la nacionalidad española a los sefardíes descendientes de los judíos expulsados de España en el siglo XV. La norma suprime la necesidad de residencia en España y no exige la renuncia a la nacionalidad anterior. _​​





Doble nacionalidad para sefardíes: procedimiento y requisitos


Doble nacionalidad para sefardíes: qué documentación se debe presentar, cómo acreditar su condición como judíos sefardíes y procedimiento.




tolentinoabogados.com




.



http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/SANFRANCISCO/es/Consulado/Paginas/Articulos/Leynacionalidadespa%C3%B1olasefard%C3%ADes.aspx#:~:text=El%20Congreso%20de%20los%20Diputados,renuncia%20a%20la%20nacionalidad%20anterior


.

La conclusión es que los hermanos de Florida: o bien, son gilipollas; o bien, son unos putos vagos, que no se tarda ni cinco minutos en descubrir lo que en este poste (manías mías, Don @Peritta) expongo.

O si no, aquí alguien le está tomando el pelo a alguien. Y ya que hablamos de judiones: que cada uno haga sus cábalas.


​​


----------



## Debunker (3 Feb 2022)

La verdad @javvi es que no entiendo una papa de lo que quieres decir, te he dado , como siempre un gracias por tu colaboración , pero joder , podrías poner tus argumentos más claros para cerebros como el mío.

Para mí esa ley de conceder, más bien reconocer la nacionalidad española de grupos étnicos que vivieron en España muy al principio de el siglo XV , no tiene parangón en el mundo y en toda su historia y mucho más si se trata de judíos que, fueron expulsados, en una época u otra, de todos los países que habitaron , para mí esta historia es una condena a España y principalmente a los Reyes Católicos que los sociatas progres, por cojones tienen que destruir para joder cualquier orgullo o patriotismo de la nación española desde su origen, yo no entiendo porque la izquierda española es tan super enemiga de España , pero este asunto bien pudo ser dirigido y promocionado por intereses extranjeros y los traidores políticos españoles lo secundaron.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Feb 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Para mí esa ley de conceder, más bien reconocer la nacionalidad española de grupos étnicos que vivieron en España muy al principio de el siglo XV , no tiene parangón en el mundo y en toda su historia y mucho más si se trata de judíos que, fueron expulsados, en una época u otra, de todos los países que habitaron , para mí esta historia es una condena a España y principalmente a los Reyes Católicos que los sociatas progres, por cojones tienen que destruir para joder cualquier orgullo o patriotismo de la nación española desde su origen, yo no entiendo porque la izquierda española es tan super enemiga de España , pero este asunto bien pudo ser dirigido y promocionado por intereses extranjeros y los traidores políticos españoles lo secundaron.



En Valencia hay uno bastante conocido, Jesús Miguel Wollstein Alcaraz, casado con una dirigente del PP local. El individuo fue consejero delegado del FC Valencia, director de Radio 9 y responsable de coordinar las tres últimas ediciones del Festival de Benidorm en la década del 2000. No sé si dispones de más información sobre el personaje.


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Feb 2022)

La gentuza de CACA-DAP volviendo a negar que se les ha contactado y pasaron diciendo que " el impresencia estaba muy okupado e iba a salvar españa", joder aparte de megalomanos, como una chota estos jetas y la charo de los cojones que ya vi el 1 dia que no estaba muy bien de lo suyo... y lo ha confirmado.

ahi estan todos como una regadera


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Feb 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> En Valencia hay uno bastante conocido, Jesús Miguel Wollstein Alcaraz, casado con una dirigente del PP local. El individuo fue consejero delegado del FC Valencia, director de Radio 9 y responsable de coordinar las tres últimas ediciones del Festival de Benidorm en la década del 2000. No sé si dispones de más información sobre el personaje.




No lo conocia pero la cara y el apellido son 100% lo que tu sabes... hoy te he citado en un post sobre el ya que me ha parecido chocante que sea periodista de Libertad digital de el judaizante pziferico, ahora entiendo porque desde hace 20 años venian noticias de Israel y de esa etnia sin venir a ningun cuento.

Hoy curiosamente entrevistaba a Jose Luis Roberto, lider de España2000.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Feb 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Hoy curiosamente entrevistaba a Jose Luis Roberto, lider de España2000.



Buenas piezas estos dos. Roberto es dirigente de Anela, el sindicato de los proxenetas. Un tipejo despreciable y repugnante.


----------



## Peritta (4 Feb 2022)

Está usté ensimismaíto con los judíos don @Uritorco que se le ha pasado subir el último vídeo.




Pues esta nota, que lo sepa don Santi, no entra por mis tragaderas.


Primero por que la nota de Ruiz es mecanografiada.
Segundo por que le llama Fiscal Jefe y Mena no fue nombrado de éso hasta 1996, pero el presunto crimen del abuelo del actual Molt Honorapla es de 1992.
Tercero por que el muerto no es el "sujeto de referencia" como dice Ruiz en las demás notas de la época, y sí "el alcalde de Pineda de Mar entre 1966 y 1987", que no sé por qué da esa explicación en la nota, como si Mena no lo supiera ya de antes.

Y es que la letra que quieren que pase el peritaje es la de Mena, no la de Ruiz.
Luego las notas de éste pueden ser más falsas que las promesas de un político.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Liberal templado (4 Feb 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Segundo por que le llama Fiscal Jefe y Mena no fue nombrado de éso hasta 1996, pero el presunto crimen del abuelo del actual Molt Honorapla es de 1992.



Don @Peritta, para mí esto ya es definitivo. A no ser que Mena fuera antes del 96 un fiscal jefe provisional o similar, creo que es una prueba de que aquí hay algo muy raro. Esto no es un error de Ruiz. Nadie se equivoca llamando Comandante a un Teniente cinco años antes de que llegue a serlo. No, esto no es un error de Ruiz, si es que existió Ruiz. Esto es una cantada del falsificador que se la ha ido la mano.

Repito, a no ser que Mena tuviera un cargo previo que induzca al engaño, esto es más que un detalle. No sé, ¿qué os parece?


----------



## javvi (4 Feb 2022)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Don @Peritta, para mí esto ya es definitivo. A no ser que Mena fuera antes del 96 un fiscal jefe provisional o similar, creo que es una prueba de que aquí hay algo muy raro. Esto no es un error de Ruiz. Nadie se equivoca llamando Comandante a un Teniente cinco años antes de que llegue a serlo. No, esto no es un error de Ruiz, si es que existió Ruiz. Esto es una cantada del falsificador que se la ha ido la mano.
> 
> Repito, a no ser que Mena tuviera un cargo previo que induzca al engaño, esto es más que un detalle. No sé, ¿qué os parece?





Esas mismas objeciones le hacen algunos youtubers en los comentarios del vídeo. El propio Santiago las responde. Otra cosa es que nos parezcan convincentes.


----------



## Liberal templado (4 Feb 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Esas mismas objeciones le hacen algunos youtubers en los comentarios del vídeo. El propio Santiago las responde. Otra cosa es que nos parezcan convincentes.



Pues he ido a leerlos y dice Santi y algún otro, que ya era fiscal jefe de la audiencia provincial de Barcelona en 1987 por lo que sí cuadraría, entiendo, lo de "Sr. Fiscal jefe". Nada, falsa alarma don @Peritta


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Feb 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Buenas piezas estos dos. Roberto es dirigente de Anela, el sindicato de los proxenetas. Un tipejo despreciable y repugnante.




Ricardo Sainz de Ynestrillas tiene un libro que se llama "la reconquista de españa" o algo parecido donde decia que Roberto traficaba y otras lindeces, fue demandado y el libro se retiro. LLevo tiempo buscando un pdf para leerlo.

Alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## Debunker (5 Feb 2022)

En directo en 6 minutos,


----------



## Debunker (6 Feb 2022)

Sorpresa ¡ el último vídeo




Me pregunto que hay en la cabeza de Santi para sacar este vídeo en su canal, lo he visto a saltos en 10 minutos de la hora y pico, sacad todas esas conspiranoias del siglo XV sean ciertas o no, con toda su truculencia y ninguneada a través de los siglos, no creo que haga ningún bien al ER sino todo lo contrario, quedará encuadrado en lo mismo que el Niño de la Guardia.

pretende Santi la conquista de una amiguita promocionando su canal y sus historietas? 

No tiene Santi más metralla para el ER (no es de extrañar ya ha denunciado decenas de miles de delito, no puede quedar mucho más) y pretende seguir con su canal con otros temas aprovechando los seguidores que tiene? 

La verdad no entiendo nada y la chica tiene un tono de voz chillón muy vulgar , poco académico y ni zorra idea de hacer una entrevista a quienes y ella también, se confunden con fechas de un siglo , preguntas poco precisas para contestaciones variadas , en definitiva un trabajo de mierda de un caso super trillado durante siglos y ninguneado , sin conexión en el mundo actual


----------



## Peritta (6 Feb 2022)

Todas es todas ¿eh?.
Y la que menos calientapollas.
Ya le vale ir con ese escote a entrevistar a los de la cofradía. Hasta se pusieron nerviosos y todo.

¿Qué dice la loca ésa de "redescubrimiento" de América?. ¿Otra "aria-raza-pura" de cervecería?.
Joer, si tuvo que mirar en la Wikipedia en qué año fue el descubrimiento de América. Bueno, "redescubrimiento" según ella.

No, si también dijeron que los jesuitas daban caramelos envenenados a los niños y que por éso quemaban el convento y la biblioteca y algunos hasta se llevaban cálices y coronas de La Virgen bajo el mono de miliciano.

Desamortizciones pupulares.

Pero en realidad eran populacheras porque no a todo el mundo le dejaban desamortizar a su aire.
Por que si te veían a ti llevarte un Zurbarán o un Murillo enrollao en la pernera del pantalón te lo hacían tirar al fuego, pero si era el "aguilucho" del comité bien que le dejaban llevarse (como recuerdo dice él) alguna casulla mu bien bordada con hilo de oro o algún códice de valor inacalculable.

Luego no os creais ná de lo que os cuenten, que no todos los milicianos son iguales para los komunstas, ni para los socialistas, ni para los sindikalistas. Que no habemos nacido ayer y esas cosas solo se las creen los jóvenes

que no tienen memoria.

No, no digo que no se haya dado el caso de algún santo niño, como tampoco ella puede decir que no haya sido fruto de la propaganda ya que los Reyes Católicos estaban unificando el país alrededor de una religión, y el párroco encantao de recibir limosnas y crowfounding de ése para pagar las misas por su alma.

Éso sí, el que yo piense que la mayoría de estos santos niños sean una trola interesada (debajo de la capa de los gitanos a veces se esconden los cristianos) no quita para que yo sea de la opinión de Prim: A los jesuítas y a los borbones hay que expulsarlos al menos una vez por siglo.

Como tampoco puedo decir que no hubiera algún jesuíta que en plena segunda república le hubiera dado, solo por maladad, caramelos envenenados a unos niños, o endroguiñados

solo por lujuria. 

En el siglo XV y XVI la gente creía en rituales y en postureos de ésos. Oiga, igual que ahora, que piensan que si postureas y pides la cosa con mucha fuerza se cumplirá y habrá paz en el mundo y tal.

También Hitler consultaba a astrólogos que destripaban ocas capitolinas. Incluso recientemente nos hemos enterado de que don Jordi Exmolthonorapla Pujol iba a ver a una bruja a que le quitara ojerizas y maldiciones con un huevo que restregaba por su espalda. Jua, jua, juas Blas.

Vaya, que grillaos hay hasta en Laos y ni las élites ni los patricios están exentos de ellos. En cualquier caso una ceremonia de estas con un pecao mu gordo cometido en grupo hace que todos estén agarraos por las pelotas y éso, que quieras que no, fortalece la hermandad y el secreto.


Pero si queréis un bonito milagro de la época aquí os lo cuenta esta señora.




PD.- No sé si El Vaticano -o Vatikano, que no sé- convalida la visión de ese video con la misa de precepto que hoy es domingo

Santificarás las fiestas y no te cagarás en los muertos de tu vecino si empieza con el taladro a la 8 de la mañana.
_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (6 Feb 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Sorpresa ¡ el último vídeo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





La verdad es que el amigo Santi se rodea de trepas que lo hunden, el majara-zal, el impresencia y su banda de charos y perturbados y ahora esta antisemita de buen ver.


----------



## Duda Metódica (6 Feb 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> La verdad es que el amigo Santi se rodea de trepas que lo hunden, el majara-zal, el impresencia y su banda de charos y perturbados y ahora esta antisemita de buen ver.



Supongo que para Santi lo prioritario es la difusión y no le importa tanto quien sea el difusor, faltan tiempo y recursos para ser más selectivo.
No hay orden ni concierto en las notas que se sacan, a veces Santi hace videos de documentos que no ha leido antes y luego toca aclarar malos entendidos, quizás se habría de contrastar todo un poco más. La sensación es de improvisación.
Los Royuela no tienen suficientes recursos como para analizar todos los documentos y diseñar un plan de difusión de la información. No tienen medios y tiempo para eso y dudo que los tengan para dedicarse a falsificar documentos. Está claro que detrás de los Royuela no hay un equipo de analistas ni un asesor de imagen.


----------



## Aio (6 Feb 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ricardo Sainz de Ynestrillas tiene un libro que se llama "la reconquista de españa" o algo parecido donde decia que Roberto traficaba y otras lindeces, fue demandado y el libro se retiro. LLevo tiempo buscando un pdf para leerlo.
> 
> Alguien me puede ayudar?



Lo tienes en Wallapop. Se llama la Reconquista del Estado


----------



## Debunker (7 Feb 2022)

El último vídeo:









ELENA Y SANTI: "SANTI ROYUELA, HISTORIA DE UN PRESO POLÍTICO (1)"


Elena entrevista a Santi Royuela acerca de su proceso en prisión fruto de una venganza política del sistema y englobada en el expediente Royuela.




youtu.be






Deduzco que el "petardo" que puso Santi por el que fue condenado a 6 años y un día, no era tan inocente , o sea no era solo para hacer humo sino que llevaba o pretendía llevar carga explosiva más o menos intensa.

Eso sí, le dieron caña por los cuatro puntos cardinales y fue condenado al máximo y muy mal tratado en prisión.

El resto de declaraciones de Santi sobre la cárcel es muy humano y estremecedor, acojonante como inocentes son condenados, y acojonante como solo el dinero mueve los hilos en contra de la sociedad y de la seguridad, los violadores son los reyes del mambo en prisión y eso es porque alimenta a un nutrido grupo de psicólogos dedicados supuestamente a reinsertar a los violadores que precisamente son los delincuentes que nunca se reinsertan.

!Que podrido está todo¡ no tenemos escapatoria posible , todo está super controlado.

La tía me sigue pareciendo lo que dije en el anterior vídeo.


----------



## Peritta (7 Feb 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Deduzco que el "petardo" que puso Santi por el que fue condenado a 6 años y un día, no era tan inocente , o sea no era solo para hacer humo sino que llevaba o pretendía llevar carga explosiva más o menos intensa.





Hombre, lo que se juzgan son los hechos, no las intenciones. Pero si vamos a ésas la olla express con pólvora cloratada estaba puesta en el medio de una plaza (antaño no había cámaras) y a las tantas de la madrugada.
Luego las intenciones parecen ser las de no hacer muchos destrozos al no encontrar obstáculos la onda expansiva (éso va con el cuadrado de la distancia) y que no pillara a nadie.

Y éso si llega a explotar ya que no cerraron la olla express y la pólvora cloratada hubiera sido capaz de romper las paredes, por que la cosa no explotó y lo que se juzgan, señora mía, son los hechos y no las intenciones.

De internis ne ecclesiam. Luego en las intenciones no se metía ni la santa inquisición (a buenas horas mangas verdes) aunque en el tribunal hubiera más abogados del diablo que del reo.

Hoy día con delitos de odio atendidos por tribunales y togasucias (desde que Cándido Conde Pumpido dijera aquello de las togas manchadas por el polvo del camino, creo que es legal llamar togasucias a suseñorías, que son las nuestras. Jesús qué cruz), pues no sé si hemos avanzado pero para atrás.



Soy de su opinión doña @debunker:En una pajarraca de verdulería la muchacha ésa debe de dar más juego que un crupier, pero es muy ignorantona como para mantener con ella una conversación sin tener que explicarle cosas cada dos por tres. Fijo que no sabe ni quién fue el Cardenal Cisneros o el Duque de Lerma, ni si el año 1740 npertenece al siglo XVII o XVIII.


Yo al que estoy esperando es al hermano mayor, el instructpr de vuelo, que dijo don Santi que en unos dís se iba a asomar al canal a contarnos maldades e interinidades de ese gremio. Que aunque nada tenga que ver con el expediente Royuela, sí le puede dar algo más de visibilidad, por lo menos entre aviadores.

Y ésos viajan mucho y conocen a mucha gente.

A ver si tiene algo de picardía y lo hace dos o tres capítulos.

Ea. Baraka pá tòs.

Bienvenidos al lunes. Vaya día más bonito para perderlo currando.
______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Feb 2022)

Aio dijo:


> Lo tienes en Wallapop. Se llama la Reconquista del Estado




Alguien me lo puede pasar en pdf? Yo tambien soy pirata, bucanero y troglodita.


----------



## Uritorco (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Debunker (8 Feb 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Hombre, lo que se juzgan son los hechos, no las intenciones. Pero si vamos a ésas la olla express con pólvora cloratada estaba puesta en el medio de una plaza (antaño no había cámaras) y a las tantas de la madrugada.
> Luego las intenciones parecen ser las de no hacer muchos destrozos al no encontrar obstáculos la onda expansiva (éso va con el cuadrado de la distancia) y que no pillara a nadie.
> 
> Y éso si llega a explotar ya que no cerraron la olla express y la pólvora cloratada hubiera sido capaz de romper las paredes, por que la cosa no explotó y lo que se juzgan, señora mía, son los hechos y no las intenciones.




Estoy de acuerdo , pero yo no soy Juez ni Jurado y puedo dar mi opinión , a decir verdad yo misma en un evento lleno de etarras y terroristas habría puesto un explosivo del copón para que tomaran de su medicina, o sea no critico la actuación de Santi, la aplaudo.


----------



## Uritorco (8 Feb 2022)

Más asesinatos del fiscal Mena.


----------



## CesareLombroso (8 Feb 2022)

Si repito que quiero que entaleguen al impresencia por tangarme es un delito de amor?


----------



## Uritorco (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## Debunker (11 Feb 2022)

Sobre este último vídeo, Leticia es simple y llanamente un medio de extorsión, no es reo delito, con su vida sentimental no ha cometido ningún delito, ni tampoco ha sido infiel a Felipe, pero todo vale para la guerra sucia. 

La monarquía ha estado en el ojo del huracán desde el año 0 de la misma, dicen del rey emérito que tenía una libido exagerada poco común y que bien podría estar siendo hormonado con testosterona, con esos ases para tenerlo bajo el bolsillo solo había que poner en su camino bellas mujeres que hicieran el trabajo aún sin saberlo, mantener esas relaciones necesitaba de dinero, así que era un ataque perfecto para corromper al emérito hasta la médula, el caso es que el emérito en año y medio fuera de España ha soltado la increíble inflamación que sufría especialmente en el cuello y torax , parece haber rejuvenecido 20 años en todos los aspectos, desde torpeza al caminar, expresión bobalicona de la cara, manchas en piel etc. ¿como es posible? se supone que el rey tendría buenos médicos para cuidar su salud y resulta que son médicos de un emirato árabe los que recuperan la salud del personaje,


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Feb 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Sobre este último vídeo, Leticia es simple y llanamente un medio de extorsión, no es reo delito, con su vida sentimental no ha cometido ningún delito, ni tampoco ha sido infiel a Felipe, pero todo vale para la guerra sucia.
> 
> La monarquía ha estado en el ojo del huracán desde el año 0 de la misma, dicen del rey emérito que tenía una libido exagerada poco común y que bien podría estar siendo hormonado con testosterona, con esos ases para tenerlo bajo el bolsillo solo había que poner en su camino bellas mujeres que hicieran el trabajo aún sin saberlo, mantener esas relaciones necesitaba de dinero, así que era un ataque perfecto para corromper al emérito hasta la médula, el caso es que el emérito en año y medio fuera de España ha soltado la increíble inflamación que sufría especialmente en el cuello y torax , parece haber rejuvenecido 20 años en todos los aspectos, desde torpeza al caminar, expresión bobalicona de la cara, manchas en piel etc. ¿como es posible? se supone que el rey tendría buenos médicos para cuidar su salud y resulta que son médicos de un emirato árabe los que recuperan la salud del personaje,
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 939318




vaya horteras


----------



## Debunker (11 Feb 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> vaya horteras




Para mí más que horteras son unos hipócritas del copón, tienen ministros gays que visitan esos círculos donde se folla a cualquiera y en abundancia, lo mismo con las lesvianas en puestos de primer nivel, los de Podemos se han follado unos a otros en todos los frentes, el presi del Gobierno con suegro y partícipe de sauna gay donde se follan a pelo a cualquiera que pase por allí, y luego chantajean a otros por follada arriba o abajo, es una puta locura este mundo.


----------



## Uritorco (12 Feb 2022)

Lo acaban de subir.


----------



## Peritta (13 Feb 2022)

Aquí el último:




Y aquí algunos que se nos han pasado:








Y aquí una entrevista con el Robert Martinez



________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (13 Feb 2022)

@Peritta te has adelantado a mí , gracias, habrá que buscar en Telegram ese grupo de "España se levanta"


----------



## Uritorco (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Debunker (15 Feb 2022)

Santi se marcha a Bruselas, da la sensación que huye a pesar de anunciarlo, veremos que nos dice desde Bruselas y en que consiste lo que sea que vaya hacer allí, 




Hoy, día 15 de febbrero, fue la fecha que Mena dio a Margarita Robles, sobre algo que ocurriría que le ponía eufórico y plenamente feliz.

Veremos si ocurre algo, yo espero algo así como cerrar el canal del ER , ocurra o no.


----------



## Uritorco (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## CesareLombroso (16 Feb 2022)

Enlazo esto, porque todo lo que le ha pasado a este librero ha sido por el Mena y ahora lo quieren entalegar de nuevo acusado de "banda criminal"
y eso desde la fiscalia catalana, jajajajjaaa , pura proyeccion psicologica ( presunta claro)






L’amo de la Llibreria Europa, Pedro Varela, torna a judici acusat de liderar un grup criminal que enaltia el nazisme


L’amo de la Llibreria Europa, Pedro Varela, torna a judici acusat de liderar un grup criminal que enaltia el nazisme La fiscalia assegura que Varela liderava l'organització criminal, amagada darrere de l'Associació Cultural EO, la qual es dedicava a difondre llibres amb contingut racista i...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Debunker (17 Feb 2022)

Lo peor para mí del ER es la corrupción de la Justicia, hace algunos días mencionaba por aquí que aún yo no sabía nada sobre la Gurtel en el caso de Feitur después de 18 años, entiendo que nadie se posicione en este tema porque la corrupción es corrupción y el PP es lo más corrupto que lo dice el PSOE , si alguien lo defiende es que es un pepero repugnante que aplaude la corrupción del PP.

Me da lo mismo lo que se piense sobre mí, porque yo sigo alucinando con estas sentencias. Por fin el Tribunal Supremo se manifiesta sobre esta pestaña del caso Gurtel, Fitur en 2004, rios de tinta en todos los medios, tertulias y bar paco, años tras años incansablemente, 18 años, para esto: 

Resumen de la sentencia:

"Los hechos probados por la Audiencia Nacional destacaban que el líder de la _trama Gürtel_ Francisco Correa, aprovechando su amistad con una persona, ya fallecida, que estaba relacionado con cargos públicos del Ayuntamiento de Jerez, obtuvo ilícitamente a favor de sus empresas *Special Events SL* y* Down Town Consulting SL*, la adjudicación de tres contratos, por importe total de 214.028,71 euros, referidos a la Feria Internacional del Turismo 2004, celebrada los días 28 de enero a 1 de febrero de ese año."









El Supremo confirma otra condena a los cabecillas de Gürtel: tres años más de prisión para Correa y Crespo


El Tribunal Supremo confirma una nueva condena a los cabecillas de la trama Gürtel. La Sala de lo Penal ratifica la pena de tres años de prisión y multa de 36.000 euros para los...




www.elmundo.es





me pregunto yo que tanta movida para defraudar , qué? 3 contratos para los que tuvieron que hacer un trabajo por cada contrato, por un total los 3 contratos de 214.029, 71 € qué margen dejaba para el fraude? 

Mientras y sin ir más lejos, 54 millones de € adjudicados sin concurso y con todo en contra, empresa en quiebra, a Plus Ultra, adjudicaciones de subvenciones de más de un millón de € a la empresa del padre de Sánchez, contratos y contratos millonarios adjudicados a dedo para material sanitario durante la pandemia a varios intermediarios que ni empresas eran y en contra de nuestra seguridad sanitaria , solo por poner algún ejemplo y no pasa nada, !qué pedazo mentira vivimos¡


----------



## Debunker (17 Feb 2022)

último vídeo, Santi no se ha ido a Bruselas , dice por una urgencia médica pero enlazado con la declaración que tenía que hacer en el juzgado 33 , supongo que le han prohibido viajar en el Juzgado y para no declarar se ha agarrado a una urgencia médica, lo están acorralando, 



Quizás todo el pescado está vendido en el Juzgado 33 y hasta es posible que tenga una condena de cárcel y esa es la noticia que ponía eufórico y feliz a Mena que hablaba del día 15 de febrero y la citación es del día 16.


----------



## Johnsons (18 Feb 2022)

Venía a ver que había sido de la predicción dl 15 de febrero del 2022 que supuestamente se decía que algo sucedería pero aquí todos mutis....

Hay que suponer que es el circo del PP de estos días? 

Las últimas elecciones de la taifa random X?

Otro?

NS/NC?


----------



## Uritorco (18 Feb 2022)

Acaban de pedirle doce años de carcel a Pedro Varela. Es probable que Santi acabe corriendo la misma suerte.









La Fiscalía pide 12 años al neonazi Pedro Varela y el cierre definitivo de la Librería Europa


La Fiscalía le imputa por enaltecimiento, justificación y negación del Holocausto y por delitos de incitación al odio contra judíos, inmigrantes, musulmanes y homosexuale...




www.google.com


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Feb 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Acaban de pedirle doce años de carcel a Pedro Varela. Es probable que Santi acabe corriendo la misma suerte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





De los Varela el unico trinfador es su sobrino Christian


----------



## Debunker (19 Feb 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Acaban de pedirle doce años de carcel a Pedro Varela. Es probable que Santi acabe corriendo la misma suerte.




Eso me temo yo.

El poder es el poder, solo hay que ver, es el ejemplo que viene a mente , como a pesar de ser Trump presidente de EEUU se lo cargaron , ha salido a la luz que no era Rusia quien interfería en las elecciones a favor de Trump, sino todo lo contrario, la Clinton espió todo lo espiable de Trump y su equipo y acuso a la administración de Trump de colaboración con Rusia, le callaron la boca cerrándole sus cuentas en internet , le ningunearon en todo, Trump no pudo probar el pucherazo de las elecciones a pesar de múltiples pruebas y crearon historias paralelas que nada tenían que ver con la verdad y se lo cargaron, con un Santi pueden hasta colgarlo de un palo y no pasa nada


----------



## Uritorco (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Peritta (20 Feb 2022)

Aquí el directo que dice don @Uritorco. Me tengo prohibido escribir en el canal de don Santi pero hacia la mitad del vídeo no me he resistido a publicar en el chat:



Ahí salen activistas profesionales del asociacionismo ése, que deben de crear agrupaciones como como rosquillas. Y lo mismo le sirven a usté medio centenar o centenar y medio, que no sé, de actores de performance o flash mob, que le montan una clac o un escarnio a la obra de teatro o equipo de futbol que usté diga. Para mí que tienen una empresa de eventos callejeros.

Pero voluntarismo por amor al arte y de su propio bolsillo, me suena a cuentos demimonónicos de vidas de santos.

El tío Santi está dispuesto a hacer una concentración o algo en Madrid -rompeolas de las Españas- y yo pienso que la cosa está aún mu verde y que la ciudadanía se nos va a quedar mirando como las vacas al tren. Mejor hacerla en Mequinenza que cabemos en un autobus.

No señor, antes hay que hacer una encartelada como los tercios viejos hacían encamisadas aprovechando la neblina mañanera. Hay que hacer que la gente se informe, o que conozca el tema, o al menos que les suene el nombre.
Seguimos siendo cuatro putos gatos -este hilo es la prueba- el expediente Royuela no lo conoce ni el Tato y los activistas comprometidos ésos no creo que vayan a pegar cartelito alguno.

El miedo es libre.

Además parece que quiere hacerla frente a las cortes y yo pienso que sería más provechoso hacerla frente a algún pedriódico o cadena televisiva

por ver si a alguien de ese gremio se le cae la cara de vergüenza.
___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Norbat (20 Feb 2022)

Lo que ha salido a la luz del escándalo Ayuso-Casado, es como una versión ultralight ( asumible para la opinión pública) de los turbios manejos que nos muestra el Expediente Royuela.


----------



## Peritta (21 Feb 2022)

No he querido subir este breve vídeo más o menos gracioso donde Santi se ríe, con ganas y con motivo, de sí mismo -hasta a mí me ha hecho reír- por no gastar una de las últimas balas que voy a disparar en este foro. 



Pero es que ninguno de ustedes habéis tenido el cuajo de publicarlo, y éso me hace pensar que, o ha vuelto el miedo u os habéis desentendido del asunto.

Qué cabrones.
_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 Feb 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> Lo que ha salido a la luz del escándalo Ayuso-Casado, es como una versión ultralight ( asumible para la opinión pública) de los turbios manejos que nos muestra el Expediente Royuela.





Ayuso durante el confinamiento, se alojó en un apartamento propiedad de Kike Sarasola. Es amiguita de ese tipo de gente, para que te hagas una idea de que palo va.


----------



## Norbat (21 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ayuso durante el confinamiento, se alojó en un apartamento propiedad de Kike Sarasola. Es amiguita de ese tipo de gente, para que te hagas una idea de que palo va.



Es una guerra entre mafias por controlar el PP de Madrid, y por tanto, controlar la pasta que se mueve en la capital. Para mí no hay buenos y malos en esta historia


----------



## Bimmer (21 Feb 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> El poder es el poder




Va a caer por su propio peso.


"Puedes engañar a todo el mundo algún tiempo. Puedes engañar a algunos todo el tiempo. Pero no puedes engañar a todo el mundo todo el tiempo."





Peritta dijo:


> No he querido subir este breve vídeo más o menos gracioso donde Santi se ríe, con ganas y con motivo, de sí mismo -hasta a mí me ha hecho reír- por no gastar una de las últimas balas que voy a disparar en este foro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ando algo desconectado del expediente royuela. ¿Santi no iba a ir un tiempo al Líbano a reunirse con unos tipos? 


Por cierto, seguramente hayáis puesto esta entrevista, pero por si acaso no, la comparto :





Os pongo el vídeo con el minuto exacto en el que le preguntan si no tuvo relación con Mena y Villarejo en el mundo empresarial, (por lo de las subastas supongo que va la pregunta), y Alberto dice que no, que era por una manía política.


Como os dije en su día, en la serie "Billions", protagonizada por un fiscal, meten bastante información importante, como puertos francos, etc, en una escena mencionan el tema de los chanchullos que puede hacer un fiscal con las subastas, y os dije que en mi opinión, Royuela y Mena, (puede que también Villarejo fiscal), iniciaran la relación entorno al tema este de las subastas, y que después el negocio de las subastas fuera a más y Royuela se saliera y ahí comenzasen los enfrentamientos mutuos, quién sabe.


Os dejo la cita que hice en su día sobre dicha escena :





Bimmer dijo:


> En una trama, el fiscal encarcela y confisca los bienes a un directivo de una empresa con la finalidad de encarcelar a "Axe", pactan un acuerdo y el directivo colabora con el fiscal para salir de la cárcel, una vez fuera de ella, el fiscal le pide que siga colaborando pero el directivo solo accede si le devuelve los bienes, concretamente un yate, y aquí empieza lo bueno, el paralelismo con el ER.
> 
> Extracto del guion :
> 
> ...




No cuela para nada que el único motivo del acoso y persecución a los Royuela sea la manía política, encaja mucho más lo de las subastas amañadas (y a saber qué más cosas).


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 Feb 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> Es una guerra entre mafias por controlar el PP de Madrid, y por tanto, controlar la pasta que se mueve en la capital. Para mí no hay buenos y malos en esta historia




Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Va a caer por su propio peso.
> 
> 
> "Puedes engañar a todo el mundo algún tiempo. Puedes engañar a algunos todo el tiempo. Pero no puedes engañar a todo el mundo todo el tiempo."
> ...







Recordarte que ese fiscal masonazo lleva decadas encarcelando a un simple librero y quemandole sus libros porque es "facha" y ahora piden 12 años en la enesima causa.


----------



## Norbat (21 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.



Por cierto. hoy Federico se ha puesto en MODO PAPAYA con Casado. Alucinante. Cómo se nota que le están presionando al máximo y van con todo a por él: Minutos 15: 12 al 15: 53.


----------



## Kbkubito (21 Feb 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Aquí el directo que dice don @Uritorco. Me tengo prohibido escribir en el canal de don Santi pero hacia la mitad del vídeo no me he resistido a publicar en el chat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No mandan una delegación europea a investigar en Mequinenza porque han desviado fondos para cubrirl todo de hormigón? O lo he soñado?


----------



## Uritorco (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Peritta (21 Feb 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> No mandan una delegación europea a investigar en Mequinenza porque han desviado fondos para cubrirl todo de hormigón? O lo he soñado?



Se ha denunciado y la denuncia se ha admitido a trámite. Ná más. Y lo de los 6 millones habrá quien lo haga por 3 y ya tendrán para repartir y negociar con quien haya que repartir, que por "mordida" no va a ser.
Y es que cuando uno muerde tiende a cerrar la boca con cierto ahínco.
El vocablo "bufanda" en el sentido de tapar la boca se empleaba hace no mucho. Cuando la pintada CORRUPSOE era muy común en nuestras calles.

¿No se acuerda o es usté mu jóven?.



Uritorco dijo:


>



Y dale con metamafia.
Funcimafia coño, *funcimaffia* de tres o cuatro efes. Que ésto sin la aquiescencia de la administración -esté quien esté en el gobierno- es imposible que se pueda dar.

La de Mena será una de las varias famiglias mafiosas que parasitarán nuestra administración y encima corrompiendo a nuestros funcionarios. Que uno nunca sabe dónde acaba la red mafiosa y empieza la cadena de favores.

Y menos mal chaval (yo es que soy vejete) que no has dicho "fosas comunes" (sic tu boca que se equivoca, pero hoy no) cuando ésas fosas son, nominalmente: *clandestinas.* ¡Coño!

No, no os agarrara yo de jefe de redacción, no.

¿Ya no hay correctores de estilo en las redacciones?.
___________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Kbkubito (22 Feb 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Se ha denunciado y la denuncia se ha admitido a trámite. Ná más. Y lo de los 6 millones habrá quien lo haga por 3 y ya tendrán para repartir y negociar con quien haya que repartir, que por "mordida" no va a ser.
> Y es que cuando uno muerde tiende a cerrar la boca con cierto ahínco.
> El vocablo "bufanda" en el sentido de tapar la boca se empleaba hace no mucho. Cuando la pintada CORRUPSOE era muy común en nuestras calles.
> 
> ...



Yo 42.... 

Y si, en el 2004 me caí del guindo, era joven(24) y creía que .... bueno,dejémoslo en que creía en "los reyes magos". Me sonó el despertador un 11 de marzo,pero tardé un poco mas en desperezarme y tomar conciencia, y con los años y las pocas noticias que merecen la pena me he terminado convirtiendo en una suerte de nómada,cazador recolector, que intenta vivir lo más alejado de esta sociedad podrida hasta los huesos, aunque sea imposible. 

Y si,lo de Mena huele a muy podrido. El tipo palmo de manera express en buenos aires y ni autopsia ni jostias,d cabecita al forno,lo que canta a los 4 vientos que estaba de mierda hasta el cuello.

Pero me queda una cuestión que casi ni querría saber su respuesta, y es si hay facciones enfrentadas dentro de esa funcimafia, y si por casualidad alguna de ellas de verdad trabajen para el ciudadano,para el bien de la sociedad en su conjunto ya que el que era jefe de eta en el 2004 ingreso medio muerto en no se que hospital un 11 de marzo del 2007?/8... y claro,se podría pensar que se hizo algo de justicia, o incluso que alguien se ocupó de borrar huellas. Quien sabe.

Y por cierto, a zougam no se lo llevaron a marruecos hace unos años?

Un saludo.


----------



## Peritta (22 Feb 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Yo 42....
> 
> Y si, en el 2004 me caí del guindo, era joven(24) y creía que .... bueno,dejémoslo en que creía en "los reyes magos". Me sonó el despertador un 11 de marzo,pero tardé un poco mas en desperezarme y tomar conciencia, y con los años y las pocas noticias que merecen la pena me he terminado convirtiendo en una suerte de nómada,cazador recolector, que intenta vivir lo más alejado de esta sociedad podrida hasta los huesos, aunque sea imposible.
> 
> ...



No. A quien pusieron en libertad y exiliaron a Marruecos (creo que el hombre tiene prohibida la entrada a España) es a Rafah Superinocente Zouher.

-Cómo se declara usté
-Superinocente señor juez.
-Oiga, oiga. Menos cachondeo que ésto es un tribunal -dijo con cajas destempladas el que era entonces marido de Elisa Beni.

El Zouham es éste:




Sí, es usté mu joven, pero ya tendría 14 años y puede que se acuerde de la ubícua pintada aquella (CORRUPSOE) que te la podías encontrar en el sitio más inopinado, y que para mí que hizo más por abrir los ojos y desbancar a Felipe, que la cantinela que el Aznar tenía tolsantodía en la boca: "márchese señor Gonzalez, márchese". 
No en balde fue llamado aquél el "gobierno del desengaño". 

Pero los jóvenes nacen sin memoria. 
Luego hay que contárselo todo. Lo bueno y lo malo, lo divertido y lo triste. Sin esconder nada.


Pd.- No tengo ni idea de lo que pasa en la administración, yo también huyo de ella. Pero si no hay una funcimafia que trabaja para el ciudadano fijo que habrá algún San Cristobal o Angel Custodio porque, la verdad, pasa menos de lo que nos merecemos.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Kbkubito (22 Feb 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> No. A quien pusieron en libertad y exiliaron a Marruecos (creo que el hombre tiene prohibida la entrada a España) es a Rafah Superinocente Zouher.
> 
> -Cómo se declara usté
> -Superinocente señor juez.
> ...



Si,era muy pequeño y el tiempo libre(fines de semana y vacaciones) lo pasaba fuera de Madrid. Pero la pintada... creo recordarla,aunque puede que sea una imagen que me he fabricado a base de fotos del foro.
En cuanto a lo de la memoría,no creo q sea exclusivo de los jóvenes. Me da a mi que hay demasiadas personas con muy poca,y muy selectiva. A veces pienso que los distintos sucesos de nuestras vidas desplazan recuerdos o directamente los borran. No se,no soy psiquiatra. 
Saludos.


----------



## Bimmer (23 Feb 2022)

Hola @javvi 

Por favor podrías decirnos quién fue el fiscal jefe de la Fiscalía del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Madrid entre el año 1990 y 2000?


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Feb 2022)

Royuela padre ahora junto al arconte


----------



## Uritorco (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (24 Feb 2022)

Al leer sobre este caso me acordé del periodista Julián Lago, que murió presuntamente atropellado creo que fue en Argentina. Ya en aquel tiempo, se decía que fue una muerte muy muy rara. Presentó el programa La Máquina de la Verdad, donde se montaron buenos pollos, poniendo de moda el polígrafo. Por ese programa llegaron a desfilar Carmina Ordóñez, Antonia Dell'Ate y Lecquio, contaban cosas así jugosas. 

Aparte, me he acordado de la hija de Mena, leí en este hilo y en los vídeos de los Royuela sobre cómo le envía a unos matones para que le metan una paliza...a su propia hija, por estar liada con un traficante o algo así, la hija decían presuntamente era una cocainomana y su propio padre la odiaba. El tema de enviarle los matones era para que dejara al novio ese, al que si no recuerdo mal, el fiscal mando matar vía sus sicarios. 
Vamos, que menuda familia. 

La hija, ¿estará viva o algo?, No sé qué edad tendrá, pero de estar viva, ¿Habrá contado cosas sobre su padre?. Este tío tiene que tener enemigos por todas partes. Lo raro es que haya llegado a viejo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (24 Feb 2022)

Por cierto me he encontrado esto al buscar el nombre del policía Nacional presunto que era el lugarteniente de Mena, junto con el guardia civil Ruiz. Sería el que dirigía el segundo equipo de la trama de sicarios según los Royuela. 

Según esto, Mena manda matar a la mujer del policía Nacional en cuestión:









Mena asesina a la esposa de su lugarteniente segundo


El 28 de diciembre de 2021, Santiago Royuela ha publicado un vídeo en directo donde informa que José María Mena Álvarez ha...




www.google.com







"El 28 de diciembre de 2021, Santiago Royuela ha publicado un vídeo en directo donde informa que José María Mena Álvarez ha asesinado a la esposa de Juan Manuel García Peña, agente de la Policía Nacional.

Juan Manuel García Peña, formaba parte de la Policía Judicial de la Fiscalía del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Catalunya, cuando Mena era el Fiscal Jefe, entre 1996 y 2006.

Peña, junto con Rafael Garcia Ruiz, Sargento de la Guardia Civil en funciones también de Policía Judicial, eran los lugartenientes de Mena en la creación de la peor banda criminal de la historia de España, con más de 2.100 asesinatos, tráficos de drogas y de armas, amaño de sentencias, introducción de euros falsos, etc.

En vídeos anteriores del canal de Santiago Royuela en YouTube, se ha denunciado que Mena está preocupado por localizar a los "topos" que proporcionan las notas al Expediente Royuela, debido a las presiones que tiene por parte de la gente que es denunciada por sus actuaciones criminales, incluyendo a los miembros de su "grupo" o "célula" de una "organización" internacional.

En otros vídeos se informa que ha investigado a 23 fiscales de Barcelona, incluyendo el Fiscal Superior de Catalunya y la Fiscal Jefe de Barcelona, que han aceptado cinco millones de euros cada uno por encubrir a esta metamafia, y a seis magistrados del Tribunal Supremo, que según el "Sargento Ruiz" pueden ser los topos.

La presión va en aumento y Mena ha pensado que la esposa de alguno de sus dos lugartenientes podría ser un topo y ha preguntado a sus dos lugartenientes.

Ruiz informa a Mena que su esposa es amiga de la esposa de Peña y que ésta le contó a la esposa de Ruiz sobre "la participación de su marido en asuntos que no veía claro", mientras Peña mantiene que nunca habla con su esposa de los asuntos de la metamafia, por lo que Mena infiere que Peña les miente y decide asesinar a su esposa mediante un accidente de coche, que es una de las formas con la que esta metamafia ha asesinado a decenas de personas.

Podría ser que Ruiz haya engañado a Mena para proteger a su esposa o incluso para que Mena ordene el asesinato de Peña, con el que, tal vez, tenga algún problema. La esposa de Ruiz

Ruiz informa a Mena que Peña empieza a interrogar sobre la muerte de su esposa y que Peña "puede ser peligroso si se lo propone". Mena le dice que no sea suspicaz y que "deshacernos de él no sería complicado, pero no sería deseable".

Esta documentación forma parte del Expediente 941 del Expediente Royuela.

En el Juzgado Central de Instrucción nº 5 de la Audiencia Nacional, se está tramitando dos denuncias contra Mena, Ruiz, Peña y otros, por la perpetración de 322 asesinatos y el enriquecimiento por ello.

Atentamente,

Asociación para la investigación y judicialización del Expediente Royuela (AIJER)".


----------



## Mollow The Phoney (25 Feb 2022)

Lo de Julián Lago fue en Paraguay. 

En _Un hombre solo_, sus memorias publicadas un año antes del atropello, dejando de lado el almíbar poético autocompasivo, cuenta cosas muy interesantes. De cómo se vino abajo asqueado por las tramas del poder.


----------



## Lux Mundi (25 Feb 2022)

Mollow The Phoney dijo:


> Lo de Julián Lago fue en Paraguay.
> 
> En _Un hombre solo_, sus memorias publicadas un año antes del atropello, dejando de lado el almíbar poético autocompasivo, cuenta cosas muy interesantes. De cómo se vino abajo asqueado por las tramas del poder.




Y lo suyo no fue un accidente cualquiera, que él no iba conduncioendo: le atropellaron en un momento concreto y se dieron a la fuga. 
La mafia de Mena era experta en provocar accidentes de coche. 

Que no digo que tenga que ver, pero fue pensar en Julián Lago y el atropello y como se las gastaba el Mena, y es inevitable la asociación.


----------



## Debunker (25 Feb 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Royuela padre ahora junto al arconte




Este vídeo por casero es entrañable y también espeluznante aunque a estas alturas nada sorprende, desde la denuncia de la corrupción en el ayuntamiento de Badalona con todo su juego de poder, hasta lo que promete D. Albero Royuela sobre el ayuntamiento de Vic , nos deja claro que no hay mayor industria mafiosa que la política, está todo super podrido de abajo arriba y de arriba abajo, no se salva nadie. 

Para que decir los del PP, aunque éstos son pardillos y el PSOE se la mete blanda cada vez que quiere, pero en la corrupción estar , están y muy asquerosamente, en LD denuncian que el PP vendió el Tribunal de Cuentas, en esos momentos investigando la malversación de fondos públicos en el process separatista , por documentación acerca de Ayuso y su hermano, más bajo no se puede caer,









El PP entregó el Tribunal de Cuentas al PSOE a cambio de información sobre el hermano de Ayuso


LD explica hoy cómo fuentes de la dirección del PP afirman que el PSOE entregó la información del hermano de Ayuso a cambio del Tribunal de Cuentas.




esradio.libertaddigital.com





Y los gilipollas del PP cayeron en la trampa, Casado, Egea, Carromero a tomar por culo, pero es que a Ayuso le espera la misma suerte, la documentación probatoria de corrupción de Ayuso por la que la cúpula del PP habría intentado la contratación de detectives, cumplida su misión de cortar las cabezas del PP, ahora fluye por los medios porque siempre la tuvo el PSOE sin necesidad de contratar a ningún detective porque sus redes de espionaje dominan todo el país desde lo más pequeño a lo más grande y a tenor de esa información nacida hace dos días pues la verdad es que Ayuso no parece inocente sino culpable y bien culpable con lo cual su fin está cerca. 

España está robada y saqueada, no iremos muy lejos, esto es insostenible.


----------



## Uritorco (25 Feb 2022)

El vídeo de hoy. Ya tenemos la "conexión" judeomasónica a todo trapo. ¿Debería de extrañarnos? A veces los comentarios de Santi son de un verdadero bobo, con su buenismo barato que ya rechina. Se pasa medio vídeo intentando exculparlos.


----------



## Debunker (26 Feb 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> El vídeo de hoy. Ya tenemos la "conexión" judeomasónica a todo trapo. ¿Debería de extrañarnos? A veces los comentarios de Santi son de un verdadero bobo, con su buenismo barato que ya rechina. Se pasa medio vídeo intentando exculparlos.




Pues a mí me da más por culo, cuando Santi se pone a mencionar el NOM y Soros, Soros es peoncito de la élites, dando la cara se gana la vida, pero es un don nadie, de la forma que habla Santi sobre esa supuesta conspiración judeo masónica que ha sido manoseada e implantada a través de siglos, pone el ER a la misma altura. 

Es de lógica que existan judíos en las élites porque siempre a esta etnia se le dio de puta madre los secretos del mundo financiero , pero el NOM va mucho más allá y tiene en su cúspide gente de todo color y credo que ni hemos oído mencionar, la denuncia de la conspiración judeo masónica, ha pasado a la historia como pensamiento de 4 chiflados y a eso quedará reducido el ER como no tenga cuidado Santi, Santi es un desinformado total , se le nota mogollón los 10 años de cárcel, pero antes de entrar en la cárcel tampoco estaba al día.


----------



## blahblahblah (26 Feb 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> los comentarios de Santi son de un verdadero bobo, con su buenismo barato que ya rechina. *Se pasa medio vídeo intentando exculparlos.*



Qué se puede esperar de un señor que reconoce ser un "portavoz" de una logía y no tener autonomía para publicar más que lo que le mandan publicar...
Hay que dar las gracias al NWO por hacer este tipo de leaks, pero... de oposición controlada a oposición controlada vamos. Cumple su cometido, puesto que las poca gente que quizás querrían hacer algo se quedan mirando este tipo de entretenimientos en vez de organizarse y dejar de remar para el sistema.



Debunker dijo:


> la denuncia de la conspiración judeo masónica, *ha pasado a la historia como pensamiento de 4 chiflados*



Hay que reconocer que saben jugar muy bien las cartas, porque el tema de los judíos, masones, nwo, etc. no puede ser más claro clarinete.
Dicen que en un país de ciegos el tuerto es el rey, pero la realidad es que al tuerto lo acabarían matando o marginando a los primeros comentarios que hiciera.


----------



## Debunker (26 Feb 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que saben jugar muy bien las cartas, porque el tema de los judíos, masones, nwo, etc. no puede ser más claro clarinete.
> Dicen que en un país de ciegos el tuerto es el rey, pero la realidad es que al tuerto lo acabarían matando o marginando a los primeros comentarios que hiciera.




Ese es el problema, no se puede mencionar lo que ya ha sido atacado durante siglos y derrotado , si lo haces, con los mismos argumentos que destruyeron a otros te destruíran a tí y no hay mayor derrota que ser considerado un chiflado , te quitan toda credibilidad de todo lo que digas


----------



## blahblahblah (26 Feb 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Ese es el problema, no se puede mencionar lo que ya ha sido atacado durante siglos y derrotado , si lo haces, con los mismos argumentos que destruyeron a otros te destruíran a tí y no hay mayor derrota que ser considerado un chiflado , te quitan toda credibilidad de todo lo que digas



Yo no estoy de acuerdo: si te importa lo que piensen de ti ya estás derrotado y por eso se fomenta tanto la correctitud política... Mientras sigas las guías del nwo lo único que vas a hacer es dar más poder al poder.

Ahora, totalmente cierto de que la principal arma del nwo es el ridículo. Así de patético este mundo, todos llenándose la boca con la mierda de pero como se te ocurra contar una verdad  

(Coincido en que el tema de los putos judíos no es el mejor para introducir a los ignorantes al NWO)


----------



## Uritorco (26 Feb 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> (Coincido en que el tema de los putos judíos no es el mejor para introducir a los ignorantes al NWO



Pues si vamos a poner en su lugar a los reptilianos, los jesuitas o los illuminatis estamos todavía más apañados. A las cosas hay que llamarlas por su nombre.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Feb 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Pues si vamos a poner en su lugar a los reptilianos, los jesuitas o los illuminatis estamos todavía más apañados. A las cosas hay que llamarlas por su nombre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 959736




Al narigudo también lo dirige alguien o algo.


¿Hay una ley que limite el número de millonarios en el mundo?

¿Hay una ley que limite el poder en el mundo?


----------



## Uritorco (26 Feb 2022)

La segunda parte del culebrón judeomasón


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Feb 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Pues si vamos a poner en su lugar a los reptilianos, los jesuitas o los illuminatis estamos todavía más apañados. A las cosas hay que llamarlas por su nombre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 959736




La culpa es de las madres que los visten como sociatas por cierto quien es el troll que se hace llamar en youtube · "desde Sefarad" y maneja el chat de Pedro Rosillo y pulula por los de Royuela?


----------



## blahblahblah (27 Feb 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Pues si vamos a poner en su lugar a los reptilianos, los jesuitas o los illuminatis estamos todavía más apañados. A las cosas hay que llamarlas por su nombre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 959736



Quiénes no ven al judío por si mismo es porque no los quieren ver - especialmente si han nacido en un país de mierda como España, USA, etc. Lo dicen y es muy cierto: no hay más ciego que quien no quiere ver.


Otras redpill son mucho menos traumáticas para el goy que quiera dar su primero paso al estudio del NWO.


----------



## Uritorco (27 Feb 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Al narigudo también lo dirige alguien o algo.



Sí, aunque ese poder o ese "alguien" en tal caso sería extrahumano.


----------



## Peritta (1 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Es de lógica que existan judíos en las élites porque siempre a esta etnia se le dio de puta madre los secretos del mundo financiero , pero el NOM va mucho más allá y tiene en su cúspide gente de todo color y credo que ni hemos oído mencionar, la denuncia de la conspiración judeo masónica, ha pasado a la historia como pensamiento de 4 chiflados y a eso quedará reducido el ER como no tenga cuidado Santi, Santi es un desinformado total , se le nota mogollón los 10 años de cárcel, pero antes de entrar en la cárcel tampoco estaba al día.



Los judios siempre han educado mu bien a sus hijos.
Luego cuando hay dos bandos enfrentados es natural verlos en los dos. Rusos rojos y rusos blancos. Deben de ser como los griegos de la época romana, que lo mismo los veías en el bando de Cesar o de Pompeyo, que de Escipión o de Anibal. Tíos listos con gafas







Uritorco dijo:


> Sí, aunque ese poder o ese "alguien" en tal caso sería extrahumano.



Ná, no penséis más: han sido los judíos.

Ya le he dicho que no sé si tendrá usté razón o no, pero que su razonamento me parece más simple que el mecanismo del asa del cubo, también.



En cualquier caso parece que es mejor estar a bien con los narizotas que a mal.

En cualquier caso me parecen más de fiar que los anglos ésos. ¿A usté no, o aún sigue creyendo en haplogrupos y esas zarandajas?.

Mire, aquí el vídeo de ayer que no ha tenido usté el cuajo de subir y sin embargo ha perdido el culo por publicarnos esos otros dos. Total que he dejado correr el reloj a ver si usté lo publicaba, pero nones Romanones y a mí me quedan nueve postas para publicar por aqui monamí.

Supongo que don Santi nos habrá presentado a este "prenda" (dicen en los comentarios que es mu buen albañil y lo mismo te hace un nicho mu bien disimulao que un panteón mu cantoso) porque parece el principio de una serie -muy descriptiva- de cómo funcionan nuestras cloacas.

-Ná, que gracias a nuestra gran labor no hay killers ni mafiosos en Españistán -dice el Mena en una carta a don Jose Luis Talante.



No, no tiè cara el tío, y resulta que tenemos maffias de todos los colores.







No sé. Mucho me parece un millón al mes extorsionado a la sinagoga de Madrid y Barcelona. Y otros tantos la de Valencia y Sevilla. Muchos judíos o muy ricos son o muy fuerte tiene que ser el enlace ése con los de Miami. Y además entregado a Mena (no sabemos si a través de Ruiz) para entregárselos después a una Logia a través de Zapatero y no en la Asociación de Amigos de Israel o algo asi.

¿Por qué no se lo entregan directamente a Miami si todos son judíos y tal y cual coplots internacionales Pascual?.

¿Por implicar a más gente?. Pues su mordida se llevarán caramba y menos que rascar habrá para los demás.

No sé. Me chirría que Mena aún siga en activo para la edad que tiene. Debería escribir sus memorias como ya hiciera don JoseMari o el mismísimo Pepe Bono y los de la editorial le pagaron 800.000 euros

o eso decían ellos.
_____________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Uritorco (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## blahblahblah (1 Mar 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Los judios siempre han educado mu bien a sus hijos.
> Luego cuando hay dos bandos enfrentados es natural verlos en los dos. Rusos rojos y rusos blancos. Deben de ser como los griegos de la época romana, que lo mismo los veías en el bando de Cesar o de Pompeyo, que de Escipión o de Anibal. Tíos listos con gafas
> 
> 
> ...



En cualquier caso parece que es mejor estar a bien con los narizotas que a mal.
En cualquier caso me parecen más de fiar que los anglos ésos.


----------



## Peritta (2 Mar 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


>



Los narizotas de Holywood no llegaron a hacer ninguna película que escarneciera al General Bajito. Y éso que la Guerra Nuesra fue por ideas, ideales e ideologías y se prestaba mucho para las histórias románticas.

Sin embargo los anglos intentaron provocar una hambruna que desestabilizara el país para así tener ellos una justificación para invadirlo. Dejaron de vendernos petróleo, cosa que sí hacían en plena segunda guerra mundial, y tuvimos que ver el gasógeno. Pero el país no se desestabilizó.
-¡Presente mi general!

Quédate tú con el Paul Preston pà ti tó tuyo pá siempre.




Bueno, a lo mejor eres un pobre iluso que espera que el expediente Royuela nos lo resuelva la FBI, la CIA, o la Antiwash Money Agency o como puñetas la llamen los gringos.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Peritta (2 Mar 2022)

Don @CesareLombroso, cada día estoy más a favor del juez Presencia.







Aquí otro vídeo de don Santi convocando una manifestación para Mayo en Madrid. Pero aún me parece algo pronto. La manifa debe de ser espontánea para que tenga fuerza y que los chivatos e infiltraos no sepan desde dónde se convoca.

Pásalo-páasalo convocaban los SMS a sitiar las sedes de la PP en aquél 13 de Marzo del 2004 y don Rajoy, como Claudio, se escondiera detrás de unas cortinas. ...Por si los pretorianos supongo.



________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## deportista (2 Mar 2022)

Brutal, la izmierda lo vuelve a hacer.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Mar 2022)

He dado con la prueba definitiva que determina que el ER es real, tiene que ver con la escritura de las notas, la letra es de Mena, hasta las más recientes de ahora también son de él como estas :





Como muy tarde este domingo comparto dicha prueba (es extenso).


----------



## Debunker (3 Mar 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Como muy tarde este domingo comparto dicha prueba (es extenso).



Expectante estoy


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Mar 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Don @CesareLombroso, cada día estoy más a favor del juez Presencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues como suelen decir "never meet your heroes", nunca conozcas a tus heroes, o te defraudara.
Y menos aun les dones dinero a cambio de asesoramiento o se lo zampan y se rien de ti en tu cara.

Espero que esa charo de mierda zumbada me denuncie por "injurias con publicidad" que muy gustosamente ire al PSOE con la info para que archiven la denuncia falsa a mi persona y contradenuncien y chapen el chiringuito de este listo y su perrita y los metan en el meco.

Si quieren pasta, se alquilan una fregoneta y se ponen a hacer portes ilegales en la puerta de su Ikea mas proximo como hacen muchos., que eso por lo menos es doblar el lomo, no lo de estos frescos de mierda megalomanos.

Entre este y el majara-zal, el trepa ese que ha denunciado a su portero 90478900'8900 veces por "mirarlo mal", pobre Santi...


----------



## Peritta (4 Mar 2022)

Los únicos héroes que tengo yo don @CesareLombroso ya están muertos.
Mis héroes no se van a corromper más, ni me van a poder desilusionar más de lo que lo hicieron en vida.

Pero si les donara dinero iba a ser a cambio de nada caramba, y me dará igual que lo gasten en vino o en misas. Pero si "donó" usté a cambio de algo, pida el libro de reclamaciones.

No se me haga el duro, o el enterao, que un "meco" es un golpe y el "maco" es la cárcel. Si quiere dárselas de experto ha de manejar mejor la jerga del gremio y el lenguaje carcelario. Si no. queda usté como un aguililla o un enteradillo.
Pero si va usté a la PSOE con cualquier cuita tantéese después la cartera y cuéntese los dedos, más por si le falta alguno que por si se le hacen huéspedes.





Spoiler



-Infarto de miocardio -dijo el perito forense del Instituto Anatómico de Pussan de reciente creación e independiente del de Seul.
-Pero, ...pero si le falta la cabeza -dijo la becaria poniendo los ojos a la occidental.

El perito forense achinó aún más los ojos de coreano cerrao que Dios le había dao, como queriendo examinar a la becaria.
-A ver si te crees tú que sabes más que el ordenador. Éso será porque le atropellaría un camión después, supongo.

La becaria, como queriendo hacer méritos para que alguien reparara en su inteligente cerebro y no en su arrebatadora belleza insistió con cierto retintín.
-A ver si es que el infarto le dio cuando vio venírsele el camión para encima.

El perito era de plantilla y sabía cómo funcionan las cosas en la administración coreana e intentó hacer valer su autoridad de _oppa_ vejete.
-Mira, no te compliques, te he dicho un camión pero lo mismo podía haber sido un tren. Yo no sé si estaba tirado en el arcén una hora muerto esperando la ambulancia y le pasó un coche por encima, o se cayó sobre una máquina industrial tras haberle dado el infarto ante muchos testigos. Ahí pone infarto de miocardio y está firmado por el director del instituto.

La becaria usó su_ aegyo_ coreano, que es una vocecilla infantil que usan como tu sobrina cuando te llama tito en vez de tío. Vamos, lo opuesto al marimandoneo (empoderamiento en neolengüés) que usan por aquí las mujeres cuando se ponen en jarras con los pulgares por delante, pero igual de eficaz.
-Yo no puedo firmar infarto con las pruebas que veo...

El perito alzó los hombros como haciendo ver que la cosa no tenía nada que ver con él.
-Si quieres puedo llamar al director del Instituto a ver qué dice. Pero ya sabes que nunca está, que anda politiqueando por ahí y lo mismo tarda dos o tres días en ponerse con ésto.

-No podemos esperar, la familia querrá los restos. Y sin saber qué ha pasado... -insistió ella con su tono _aegyo_ que tanto agradaba y a la vez exasperaba al perito forense de plantilla.
Pero el perito era mu pagafantas, y ante aquella exigencia velada de chantaje emocional llamó al sargento Kim de la Benetérita Corana que era quién mayormente solucionaba los casos dudosos en aquella morgue.

El sargento Kim era sargento porque quería. Todos los mandos que había tenido, sorprendidos por su eficacia, le habían recomendado para cursos de ascenso pero él siempre los supo eludir. La policía Benetérita coreana es una policía militar y por lo tanto nadie quiere ascender de sargento a teniente, ni de capitán a comandante. Por aquello de que ser cabeza de ratón es muchas veces mejor que ser cola de dragón.

El sargento Kim era un tipo de treintaymuchos/cuarentipocos mu bien llevaos. Alto para el estandard coreano 1'85. De cuerpo bien formado en entrenamiento militar y de ademanes gallardos y altaneros sin ser arrogantes. Tenía voz de mando sin alzar la voz, pelazo asiático y maquillaje a la oriental que suavizaba su fiera expresión y a la vez denotaba que era un tipo que se cuidaba y se depilaba.

Cuando llegó, el perito se había ido a comer y encontró a la becaria al microscopio mirando muestras junto a dos compañeras que discutían si teñir con anilina, o con vaya usté a saber qué, para que las bacterias se hicieran visibles.
De un taconazo, como correspondía a su impoluto uniforme hecho a medida, se hizo visible y saludó con una profunda genuflexión que cogió por sorpresa a las jóvenes que respondieron con otra genuflexión no tan profunda.

El sargento Kim con expresión grave y sin abrir la boca, tomó a la becaria con suavidad del codo y se la llevó a parte, junto a un ventanal por donde entraba a raudales la luz del sol para que pudiera admirar sus anchas espaldas. Sus compañeras les veían desde el otro lado del laboratorio.
Entonces el sargento Kim habló en voz baja, pero con el tono más grave que daban sus cuerdas bucales cerca del oído de la muchacha.

La becaria mojó las bragas.

-Ha sido suicidio con una motosierra. La familia no quiere que se sepa porque es un señor muy influyente y bla, bla, bla, verborrea convincente.


La becaria nunca supo muy bien qué era lo que el sargento Kim le contó, pero acabó firmando lo del infarto sin hacer más preguntas.



-Mucho viene por aquí el sargento Kim -le dijo el perito forense con cierto retintín a la becaria. -A ver si es que no viene a por los muertos sino a por las vivas.

El bonito rostro de la muchacha enrojeció como solo los asiáticos de piel clara pueden enrojecer. Tal vez sea por ésto por lo que se pongan tanto maquillaje. Pero las orejas también enrojecen y ésas no se suelen maquillar.

-Normal. Ahora somos Instituto de Medicina Legal y no´solo Anatómico Forense -dijo ella tragando saliva y evitando el contacto visual con el perito de plantilla para que éste no se percatara de su arrobo. -Es lógico que ahora vengan más a menudo los de la policía judicial.

Sí. No cabía duda de que además de guapa la becaria era inteligente, pero el perito de plantilla era un escamón y sabía cómo funciona la administración coreana. De modo que achinó aún más los ojos de coreano cerrao que Dios le había dao.
-Pues a ver si le preguntas a dónde se llevan los cadáveres, con qué criterio lo hacen y a ver si devuelven los expedientes.

El sargento Kim aparecía por allí en el momento más inopinado, incluso de noche, y con un furgón de la funeraria se llevaba cadáveres e informes de aquella morgue firmando solo un albarán con el recibido y ningún documento oficial más.
Sí, no eran muchos ni tampoco era cosa de todos los días, pero como dejaban un problema administrativo-burocrático el perito quiso preguntar. Éso sí: indirectamente.

Lo que al perito le extrañaba es que fuera el propio Kim en persona, un hombre tan ocupado, quien se ocupara del traslado de los cadáveres.


Al cabo de unos días la becaria, alegre y despreocupada como cualquier joven de su edad le dijo:
-He preguntado al sargento Kim éso que usted me pidió...
-Joer -dijo el perito poniendo los ojos a la occidental.
-Los cadáveres los llevan a enterrar a sus localidades de nacimiento, son casos no judicializables y los informes los tienen los registros civiles. De modo que si los quiere recuperar pídaselos al juez del registro civil y que se queden ellos con una copia.
-¿Y le dijiste que te lo había preguntado yo?.
-Sí.

Al perito de plantilla no se le erizaron los pelos de la espalda porque, como coreano cerrao, era mu lampiño, pero palideció como si no le llegara la sangre a la piel ni la camisa al cuerpo, pues sabía que en los registros civiles coreanos 

ya no manda un juez.


NOTA.- Cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
_____________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Mar 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Los únicos héroes que tengo yo don @CesareLombroso ya están muertos.
> Mis héroes no se van a corromper más, ni me van a poder desilusionar más de lo que lo hicieron en vida.
> 
> Pero si les donara dinero iba a ser a cambio de nada caramba, y me dará igual que lo gasten en vino o en misas. Pero si "donó" usté a cambio de algo, pida el libro de reclamaciones.
> ...




Gracias por la memoria, mis tiempos discotequeros de compartir parking con delincuentes ya paso en los 90, ahora me atracan jueces de mier como este antifranquista de mier hijo de otro corrupto antifranquista de mier 

Otra palabra de enterao, me molaria que fuera esposado al "gobi" ese vividor y su charo infernal que ni me dan libro de reclamaciones y se mofan, pedigüeños de mierda, son peor que las rumanas que usaban a bebés para mendigar y dar lastima.

diamiii un ieuro piariaii liechieee piariaaa mi niniooooOOO

Mis idolos han sido asesinados por masonazos precisamente la mayoria: Jose Antonio, El Duce, Codreanu.

Solo dos palmaron de ancianos: El Caudillo y Blas Piñar y otro de cancer: Donoso Cortes.


----------



## Peritta (5 Mar 2022)

¿El juez Presencia es antifranquista?. Pues muy callao se lo tenía. 
Pero con Franco muerto desde hace 47 años, éste será antifranquista de cachondeo.

Nada, nada. Me parece a mí que viene usté por aquí más a discutir con cualquiera que le haga cara que a hablar del expediente Royuela, si no, hubiera publicado el vídeo de ayer en su posta y no que lo tengo que publicar yo, que me quedan cuatro postas por escribir por aquí antes de irme con la música a otra parte, y como no se habla de judíos en el vídeo don @Uritorco no lo habrá querido hacer.



____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (5 Mar 2022)

La masonería europea en acción.


----------



## Bimmer (5 Mar 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> He dado con la prueba definitiva que determina que el ER es real, tiene que ver con la escritura de las notas, la letra es de Mena, hasta las más recientes de ahora también son de él como estas :
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Debunker dijo:


> Expectante estoy





Ejemplo de que los funcionarios refugiados en el ente ficticio llamado "justicia" usan la pericial caligráfica cuando quieren :


Este caso trata sobre un asesinato a una familia, el asesino mató a una pareja y a su hijo :










Equipo de investigación - Temporada 13 - Programa 20: El caso maldito


¿Quién mató a la familia Barrio? 18 años después, los investigadores buscan las pruebas definitivas que permitan inculpar al asesino de Salvador, Julia y Álvaro, el hijo pequeño de 12 años. Entró en su casa mientras dormían, sin forzar la puerta y les asestó 90 puñaladas. EQUIPO DE INVESTIGACIÓN...




www.atresplayer.com














El caso maldito - Equipo de Investigacion - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de Equipo de Investigacion gratis. ¿Quién mató a la familia Barrio? 18 años después, los investigadores buscan las pruebas definitivas que permitan in... Programa: Equipo de Investigacion. Canal: Antonio4. Tiempo: 52:13 Subido 05/03 a las 10:55:09 83106923




www.ivoox.com






Si veis o escucháis el programa, veréis que por una pintada en una pared de la casa del pueblo de los asesinados, realizan a todos los del pueblo (unas 50 personas) la pericial caligráfica.


En el expediente royuela, con cientos de notas manuscritas que tratan sobre todo tipo de delitos, entre ellos asesinatos a más de 1.000 seres humanos, en las que se acusa de escribirlas a un ex fiscal jefe de Cataluña llamado Mena Álvarez, los funcionarios alias la "justicia" no usan la pericial caligráfica sobre dicho sujeto.



Como comenté en su día, tenía dudas sobre si esas notas estaban escritas por Mena por el tema de que veía la letra igual pese al paso de más de 20 años de las antiguas a las recientes, pero ha tenido razón el forero que dijo que los que escriben a menudo apenas les varía la letra, no le hacen la pericial caligráfica a Mena porque saldría que la letra es suya.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (6 Mar 2022)

¡Interesante entrevista de Junior y Chem al Juez Presencia!


----------



## Debunker (6 Mar 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Como comenté en su día, tenía dudas sobre si esas notas estaban escritas por Mena por el tema de que veía la letra igual pese al paso de más de 20 años de las antiguas a las recientes, pero ha tenido razón el forero que dijo que los que escriben a menudo apenas les varía la letra, no le hacen la pericial caligráfica a Mena porque saldría que la letra es suya.




Joder!, sobre eso he escrito posts aquí por un tubo, os he dicho que una simple firma ha atado acuerdos de guerras a través de la historia, ha creado nuevos países, contratos comerciales, compras -ventas, armisticios, derrotas, victorias, autorías de cuadros, de libros etc. etc. y todo eso y mucho más desde que el hombre pisa la tierra, en todos los países que fueron, en todas las culturas, en todo tipo de abecedario, idioma o escritura, que la letra es como tu huella dactilar y más porque a través de la letra se puede crear un perfil de personalidad de su autor e incluso el estado de ánimo. Un simple párrafo puede copiarse con más o menos éxito, pero notas y más notas es imposible, de hecho una simple firma puede peritarse y saber a ciencia cierta quien es el autor, os he dicho que mi letra con 80 años si me ponía a escribir en serio , sin pereza , es la misma que cuando tenía 20 , mi letra solo tiene algunos cambios cuando siento pereza de escribir y me dejo llevar y como consecuencia los rasgos se hacen menos pronunciados, se diluyen y la línea de escritura tiende hacia abajo y aún así mi letra es totalmente reconocible , en otras personas mayores el cambio de letra tampoco es tal, pero con un pulso tembloroso la letra tiende a ser más infantil y la distorsiona. 

Es más para mí , tiene más valor la escritura junto a huella y ADN que un audio o vídeo, y en este caso no es una huella o un ADN que pueden ser implantados, son medio millón de notas manuecristas, más pruebas es imposible.

Pues nada, no hay nada mejor que convencerse por si mismo , lo que digan otros no nos convence de nada porque no escuchamos solo oímos o leemos, bien venido tu descubrimiento y mil thanks.


----------



## Debunker (6 Mar 2022)

No se porque pones eso aquí en este hilo, lo de Hanted Biden en Ucrania o en esa época inmediatamente antes del golpe de estado en Ucrania en 2014, ocurrió de todo en Ucrania, entre otras cosas, desaparecieron las reservas de oro de Ucrania que volaron a EEUU a cambio de nada, 3.500 millones de € de dinero público esfumados, la construcción de al menos 7 laboratorios de alta seguridad dedicados a virus manipulados con implicación genética, la ofensiva al Donbass a la que cortaron electricidad, agua y las pensiones de jubilados o cualquier subvención social con incursiones del ejército ucraniano a tiros y creando el terror con violaciones masivas incluso a bebes , 14.800 víctimas muertas , amén de lisiados y heridos en solo 7-8 años, y un país que escoge de presidente a un payaso que en su vida ha administrado ni una comunidad de vecinos , lo eligen por sus payasadas, y va de coca y wodka hasta el culo, lo mismo con Hanted Biden un cocainómano de pro , la familia Biden la más inmoral y corrompida del planeta, y para rematar como presidente del país más poderoso del mundo, un tío con alzeimer y pedófilo , pero anda di eso en cualquier medio y directamente te fusilan, lo que vivimos es muy grave , es la mentira más grande de la historia , el gol de todo esto es conseguir "no tendrás nada pero serás feliz", menos mal que a mi me queda poco tiempo en esta mierda de mundo , porque yo no quiero vivir lo que tendréis que vivir vosotros.


----------



## CesareLombroso (6 Mar 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> ¡Interesante entrevista de Junior y Chem al Juez Presencia!




No la pienso ver, cuantas veces ha mendigado pasta en ese video el vividor patetico ese?


----------



## Eurostreamuno (7 Mar 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> No la pienso ver, cuantas veces ha mendigado pasta en ese video el vividor patetico ese?



Me parecen muy oportunas las vicisitudes que cuenta sobre su padre:
Al padre del juez Presencia lo desterraron igual que a él. Por una investigación que decidió llevar a cabo que no era políticamente correcta en aquel momento. Fue a Palma de Mallorca, se lo quitaron de enmedio también allí, y lo enviaron a Barcelona (pidió Barcelona). Casualidades de la vida, en la Sala que presidía su padre en Barcelona estaba Margarita Robles. Su padre intuyó algo también del Expediente Royuela, algo sabía porque se lo quisieron quitar de enmedio. Fernando le pidió que solicitara destino a Valencia que es donde residía la familia. Después de más de 40 años, el expediente a su padre se lo abrieron en 1973, nada ha cambiado . Es la expresión más palpable de que en España hay cosas que no se pueden investigar, después de 50 años nada ha cambiado, porque la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal sigue siendo la misma (los jueces en España no tienen obligación de investigar), y sigue habiendo los mismos los problemas. 

"La verdad os hará libres..."


----------



## Debunker (7 Mar 2022)

Un vídeo hablando de la masonería, nada que sorprenda más allá de la rotundidad de Santi sobre que el canal del ER no se va a cerrar porque así lo quiere la Logia de Florida, lo dice con tal rotundidad que no solo parece, sino que afirma sin dudas que, la Logia quiere el canal abierto y lógicamente se pregunta por qué.

A mí lo único que se me ocurre, es que quieran un caos político en España que desemboque en la destrucción de nuestro país, el ER es demasiada corrupción y si aceptamos todo lo que se denuncia en el ER no va a quedar títere con cabeza. 

¿qué pensáis?


----------



## Peritta (7 Mar 2022)

Desde el 2018 el juez Presencia no gana nada, tío pesetero. Lo tiene todo embargado. ¿Es usté taxista don @CesareLombroso?.

Parece que el hombre tiene buena opinión de don Baltasar y aún le tiene cierta admiración, en éso somos de opiniones opuestas y tres o cuatro cosas bien dichas le hubiera dicho, pero no he sabido darme de alta en el Telegram ése.

El caso es que ha argumentado, con muy buen tino me parece a mí, que dejemos de llamar a la cosa "expediente Royuela" y que digamos "los papeles de Mena" para hablar con los que no conocen el asunto (seguimos siendo cuatro gatos).
Sin embargo el hombre sigue diciendo "metamafia" y no "funcimafia", que además de ajustarse más a la realidad, el vocablo es más descriptivo que un Velazquez.

Sí, algo vanidoso y presumido es, como todos supongo, pero no se le ve muy engreído ni endiosado.
No sé a qué viene tanta inquina don @CesareLombroso. ¿No será que el juez Presencia es de ascendencia judía y de ahí viene el odio africano que usté le profesa?.

En fin, haga lo que quiera pero no nos desvíe el tema.

Ahí aparecen notas de Mena a Zapatero, luego entiendo que se las habrán escamoteado a él porque no las habrá destruido ni se las habrá devuelto al Mena... ¿o sí?, que también puede ser.
Aparece el balance de lo recaudado, con los números redondeados a las centenas, tanto a los judíos de Sevilla o Valencia, como a los masones de Londres y París y pagan más o menos lo mismo a razón de un millón aproximadamente al mes. 
Echo de menos las logias de Hamburgo y Munich, pero si no están ahí será que la Logia Florida ésa tiene otros recaudadores.

Si no aparece la logia de Madrid o de Barcelona será que nuestras logias no recaudan ná y son mu pocos, mu probes o mu agarraos. Despreciables en el sentido matemático de la cosa.

El caso es que para mover esa cantidad de dinero tiene que tener un entramado bancario con muchos testaferros y empresas pantalla virtuales que oculten la procedencia del dinero, que para qué quieres más. Y si no lo tiene tendrá que alquilarlo o pagar una mordida a quien lo tiene. Ahí puede que sí intervengan las redes de judíos ésos. El caso es que dudo mucho que ese dinero viaje en efectivo y con billetes usados y cambiados ya a dollares.

En fin, que la cosa me escama.

Pero en otro vídeo que ví decía don Santi que se están viendo movimientos de coches negros a deshoras y humos de fogatas en las cercanías de Mequinenza. Y ésto no me escama sino que me da mucho susto.

Aquí otro vídeo que no habéis publicado cabrones:






¿Están los Royuela protegidos por la Orden de Malta o los del Santo Sepulcro o alguien así para que no le cierren el canal?.
_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Eurostreamuno (7 Mar 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Si no aparece la logia de Madrid o de Barcelona será que nuestras logias no recaudan ná y son mu pocos, mu probes o mu agarraos. Despreciables en el sentido matemático de la cosa



En 2020 las comunidades judías aportan a la Logia de Florida 81.718.000 €, que se desglosan, por comunidad, de la siguiente manera:
- Valencia y Sevilla, 36.806.000 €
- Madrid y Barcelona, 31.432.000 €
- Resto de España 13.480.000 €

Las aportaciones, eran entregadas por Mr OK a Zapatero, quien las hacía llegar a Florida. Zapatero, según las cartas enviadas en el año 2006, por el fiscal Mena Álvarez a la masonería y al mismo Zapatero, era miembro de la logía Humanidades

"RODRIGUEZ ZAPATERO CANALIZA DINERO JUDÍO DESDE ESPAÑA A FLORIDA GRACIAS AL FISCAL ASESINO"


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Mar 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Desde el 2018 el juez Presencia no gana nada, tío pesetero. Lo tiene todo embargado. ¿Es usté taxista don @CesareLombroso?.
> 
> Parece que el hombre tiene buena opinión de don Baltasar y aún le tiene cierta admiración, en éso somos de opiniones opuestas y tres o cuatro cosas bien dichas le hubiera dicho, pero no he sabido darme de alta en el Telegram ése.
> 
> ...





Primero: Yo no soy antisemita
Segundo: No sabia que ese perdedor lo era, a lo que mas a mi razon.
Tercero: Detesto a todos los estafadores y psicopaticos del mundo y a sus charos y este infame puntua muy alto en dicha escala ( analizadlo y vereis), no en vano el unico juez decente que he conocido en mi vida era falangista, los demas: perturbados, charos, sociatas y degenerados que con el Invicto Caudillo lo unico que harian en un juzgado es entrar esposados por peligros sociales, no ser jueces.
Cuarto: He sido estafado tanto emocional como economicamente por CACA-DAP y se niegan a devolverme mi dinero tras burlarse de mi caso y amenazarme la charo perturbada ultratrankimazinada esa.
Quinto: Voy a denunciarlos a Consumo por negarse a facilitarme las obligadas Hojas de Reclamaciones y espero les metan la multa oficial de 3000e y les chapen ese antro con animo de lucro que tienen.
Sexto: son gilipos, ya que de haberme atendido muy gustosamente les podria haber pagado miles por asesoramiento y han sido vetados por la tira de ex donantes de mi circulo porque el que estafa a un camarada nos estafa a todos.
Septimo: Deseo que entaleguen a ese golfo y de paso mediquen al querulante infame del majarazal que se dedica a taponar los juzgados metiendo miles de denuncias a su portera porque le ha mirado mal, al Sol porque le ha quemado las persianas, A Thor porque los truenos le despiertan su siesta y al Canal Isabel II del agua publica porque el agua sabe mal.
Octavo: hoy he sabido que ese golfo y su secta se alegran de que Don Rouco Varela haya perdido un caso eclesiastico y el que ataca a la Santa Madre Iglesia merece un Auto de Fe inquisitorial, ahora comprendo porque este golfo se alegraba: ¿ Punto uno?


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Un vídeo hablando de la masonería, nada que sorprenda más allá de la rotundidad de Santi sobre que el canal del ER no se va a cerrar porque así lo quiere la Logia de Florida, lo dice con tal rotundidad que no solo parece, sino que afirma sin dudas que, la Logia quiere el canal abierto y lógicamente se pregunta por qué.
> 
> A mí lo único que se me ocurre, es que quieran un caos político en España que desemboque en la destrucción de nuestro país, el ER es demasiada corrupción y si aceptamos todo lo que se denuncia en el ER no va a quedar títere con cabeza.
> 
> ¿qué pensáis?




Lo estoy viendo ahora, viendo que lo publico a las 4 de la mañana, me da que Don Santi vease @Uritorco ha vuelto a darle al humo...


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (7 Mar 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Primero: Yo no soy antisemita
> Segundo: No sabia que ese perdedor lo era, a lo que mas a mi razon.
> Tercero: Detesto a todos los estafadores y psicopaticos del mundo y a sus charos y este infame puntua muy alto en dicha escala ( analizadlo y vereis), no en vano el unico juez decente que he conocido en mi vida era falangista, los demas: perturbados, charos, sociatas y degenerados que con el Invicto Caudillo lo unico que harian en un juzgado es entrar esposados por peligros sociales, no ser jueces.
> Cuarto: He sido estafado tanto emocional como economicamente por CACA-DAP y se niegan a devolverme mi dinero tras burlarse de mi caso y amenazarme la charo perturbada ultratrankimazinada esa.
> ...



Venga, Cesare, que @Peritta te está dando para el pelo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Mar 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Venga, Cesare, que @Peritta te está dando para el pelo.




Me la bufa lo que alguien pro ese estafador emocional y econimico piensen igual que los que apoyan a la psoe


----------



## Uritorco (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Eurostreamuno (8 Mar 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Octavo: hoy he sabido que ese golfo y su secta se alegran de que Don Rouco Varela haya perdido un caso eclesiastico y el que ataca a la Santa Madre Iglesia merece un Auto de Fe inquisitorial, ahora comprendo porque este golfo se alegraba: ¿ Punto uno?











Gana firmeza la sentencia que absuelve al juez Presencia de la denuncia que le puso Vicente Rouco, el presidente del TSJCLM - El Diestro


Gana firmeza la sentencia que absuelve al juez Presencia de la denuncia que le puso Vicente Rouco, el presidente del TSJCLM




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Uritorco (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## CesareLombroso (8 Mar 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Gana firmeza la sentencia que absuelve al juez Presencia de la denuncia que le puso Vicente Rouco, el presidente del TSJCLM - El Diestro
> 
> 
> Gana firmeza la sentencia que absuelve al juez Presencia de la denuncia que le puso Vicente Rouco, el presidente del TSJCLM
> ...




Si es que no hay hilo mejor que este para demostrar lo dicho, que no hay justicia en España y que un juez expulsado puede atentar contra una alta figura de la Santa Madre Iglesia y quedar impune.

A ver si va a ser masonazo de bajo grado y ahora le suben, pues todo el que atenta contra la Iglesia sube de nivel o mejor dicho baja hacia el Infierno.


----------



## Bimmer (9 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Joder!, sobre eso he escrito posts aquí por un tubo, os he dicho que una simple firma ha atado acuerdos de guerras a través de la historia, ha creado nuevos países, contratos comerciales, compras -ventas, armisticios, derrotas, victorias, autorías de cuadros, de libros etc. etc. y todo eso y mucho más desde que el hombre pisa la tierra, en todos los países que fueron, en todas las culturas, en todo tipo de abecedario, idioma o escritura, que la letra es como tu huella dactilar y más porque a través de la letra se puede crear un perfil de personalidad de su autor e incluso el estado de ánimo. Un simple párrafo puede copiarse con más o menos éxito, pero notas y más notas es imposible, de hecho una simple firma puede peritarse y saber a ciencia cierta quien es el autor, os he dicho que mi letra con 80 años si me ponía a escribir en serio , sin pereza , es la misma que cuando tenía 20 , mi letra solo tiene algunos cambios cuando siento pereza de escribir y me dejo llevar y como consecuencia los rasgos se hacen menos pronunciados, se diluyen y la línea de escritura tiende hacia abajo y aún así mi letra es totalmente reconocible , en otras personas mayores el cambio de letra tampoco es tal, pero con un pulso tembloroso la letra tiende a ser más infantil y la distorsiona.
> 
> Es más para mí , tiene más valor la escritura junto a huella y ADN que un audio o vídeo, y en este caso no es una huella o un ADN que pueden ser implantados, son medio millón de notas manuecristas, más pruebas es imposible.
> 
> Pues nada, no hay nada mejor que convencerse por si mismo , lo que digan otros no nos convence de nada porque no escuchamos solo oímos o leemos, bien venido tu descubrimiento y mil thanks.




Con el ejemplo que puse se ve mejor, por una pintada en una pared les hacen la pericial caligráfica a todo el pueblo, unas 50 personas, a Mena no le hacen la pericial caligráfica pese a haber cientos de notas manuscritas reflejadas en ellas todo tipo de delitos, entre ellos más de 800 asesinatos.



Y una cosa, el otro día en twitter estuve leyendo opiniones sobre una pelea que hubo en un bar, me llamó la atención que varios abogados e incluso un fiscal, se tomaban a risa la situación e incluso las penas, del estilo : "el art 147 no que eso con una tirita está solucionado" (y el emoticono de la risa).



Claro, aquí está el problema, que cualquier gilipollas entra de abogado, fiscal o juez.


Todo lo que es interpretable es una basura, lo que importa es el hecho, por eso lo judicial está destinado a aplicarse por programas informáticos y los cuerpos policiales (investigaciones) a regirse por el libre mercado a través de empresas, de esta manera los cuerpos policiales tendrían que tener buena atención al cliente o de lo contrario este se iría a la competencia.


Podéis verlo claro en este debate de el abogado Rubén Gisbert, el que va de honesto y honorable y que quiere acabar con la partidocracia en España pero ha ocultado sus videos sobre el expediente royuela, contra el economista Rallo, uno se centra en la interpretación, el otro en el hecho, podéis comprobar quién pega el repaso a quién :


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Mar 2022)

Mañana escribire a Consumo para denunciar al Impresencia y a su charo por negarse a facilitarme las hojas de reclamaciones.

Que ironia, una ONG anti corrupcion que es corrupta a tope y que solo persigue el lucro.

CACOS-DAP


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Uritorco (10 Mar 2022)

La última tontada del día. Una lucha de egos infantiles. Que si tú me has insultado, que si yo te he insultado. Que si tú eres menos disidente que yo... Que poca seriedad.


----------



## Peritta (10 Mar 2022)

No sé quién coños es Rafapal, como para saber quién puñetas es esta señora.
¿Ésta es funcionaria, o tiene una empresa de organización de eventos?, bodas, bautizos y comuniones digo. Laicas por supuesto.
Por cómo habla parece mi vecina la del 4ºA.

Ahí está el tío Santi hablando con el audio de la señora como yo hablaba con el telediario cuando tenía Tv. Jua, jua, jua. Es que la estoy oyendo on-line (min 40 aprox) y me estoy partiendo la caja.

Aquí le dejo a esta señora -si es que se asoma por aquí- esta cancioncilla coreana, mu bien subtitulada, por si la valeriana no le hace el mismo efecto que a los demás, ni fumándosela.


(Yo es que soy mu forofo de estas niñas en concreto)




Bueno y aquí el último vídeo



_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Debunker (10 Mar 2022)

Con todo lo que está cayendo, yo no tengo tiempo para ver vídeos de portera, a mi lo que me importa del ER es la denuncia de tantos y tantos delitos de los que nos gobiernan.


----------



## Norbat (10 Mar 2022)

Llevo en el mundo de la conspiración más de diez años, desde 2011, y las peleas entre "disidentes" por ver quién es más puro o menos vendido al sistema son un clásico que aparece cíclicamente. Prefiero no pensar lo que hay detrás. Me la pela. Lo importante es la información veraz que nos proporcionen; si además se quieren pelear entre ellos que lo hagan en privado, si us plau, que a mí ese salseo no me divierte y me hace perder el tiempo.


----------



## Bimmer (10 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> La última tontada del día. Una lucha de egos infantiles. Que si tú me has insultado, que si yo te he insultado. Que si tú eres menos disidente que yo... Que poca seriedad.




A eso hay que sumarle cuando le da por subir este tipo de vídeos que no tienen nada que ver con el expediente y lo único que hacen es quitarle seriedad al asunto :


----------



## Eurostreamuno (10 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Con todo lo que está cayendo, yo no tengo tiempo para ver vídeos de portera, a mi lo que me importa del ER es la denuncia de tantos y tantos delitos de los que nos gobiernan.



Natalia Prego, de Médicos por la Verdad, la que no deja que aparezca la pancarta del Expediente Royuela en la manifestación del 5-3-22 en Vigo, porque, según ella, es un tema político, organizó ésta otra el 12-2-22 en Lugo, junto con la comunista Lidia Senra que, en mayo de 2014, era reivindicada por la actual Vicepresidenta del Gobierno, Yolanda Díaz, como candidata a las elecciones al Parlamento Europeo. 

"PARA LOS "DISIDENTES", DE SANTI ROYUELA"


----------



## ravenare (10 Mar 2022)

Quién coño hace la grabación oculta en la manifestación de la doctora?


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Mar 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Natalia Prego, de Médicos por la Verdad, la que no deja que aparezca la pancarta del Expediente Royuela en la manifestación del 5-3-22 en Vigo, porque, según ella, es un tema político, organizó ésta otra el 12-2-22 en Lugo, junto con la comunista Lidia Senra que, en mayo de 2014, era reivindicada por la actual Vicepresidenta del Gobierno, Yolanda Díaz, como candidata a las elecciones al Parlamento Europeo.
> 
> "PARA LOS "DISIDENTES", DE SANTI ROYUELA"




Comunistas de mierda, esa perraca es medico? Conoceis mi profundo odio a los medicos actuales donde la gran mayoria son psicopatas, narcisistas y sociatas, perdon por el pleonasomo o redundancia.


----------



## Peritta (11 Mar 2022)

El expediente Royuela (los papeles del Mena) va a servir también para desenmascarar a todos estos disidentes de boquilla o de salón -por no decir traidores- muchos de ellos a sueldo de la administración aunque don Santi se empeñe en llamarla "el sistema". 





ravenare dijo:


> Quién coño hace la grabación oculta en la manifestación de la doctora?



La grabación no es oculta ya que la están difundiendo. El que se esconde es el paparazzi, por la cuenta que le tiene supongo. Y es que cualquier hobbit en tierra de Mordor lo que quiere es pasar desapercibido. 

Doy fe.





CesareLombroso dijo:


> Comunistas de mierda, esa perraca es medico? Conoceis mi profundo odio a los medicos actuales donde la gran mayoria son psicopatas, narcisistas y sociatas, perdon por el pleonasomo o redundancia.



El Guayoming también hizo medicina.

Tiene usté que tener una lista de odiosos más larga que la de ignorados que tengo yo en este foro.

______________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## laresial (11 Mar 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> El expediente Royuela (los papeles del Mena) va a servir también para desenmascarar a todos estos disidentes de boquilla o de salón -por no decir traidores- muchos de ellos a sueldo de la administración aunque don Santi se empeñe en llamarla "el sistema".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me ha recordado usted que hoy es 11-M, voy a ver si existe algún hilo abierto de esa herida sangrante y emponzoñada.


----------



## Demodé (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Demodé (11 Mar 2022)

Responde a Fernando Vizcaíno del canal o Telegram (creo que con la periodista Isabel Blasco) "Revelion en La Granja":


----------



## Demodé (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Peritta (12 Mar 2022)

Lo peor que tiene el fuego amigo es que te hace desertar y el gilipollas éste me ha vuelto a borrar un texto:
Ahí lo dejo en el minuto y resultado



Y todo por tirarle de las orejas y decirle que se dejara de eufemismos kawaii, que llamara a las cosas por su nombre y que en vez de decir "sistema" dijera "administración". Que se dejara de metamafias y usara el vocablo funcimafia ya que la red está hecha de funcionarios, de diferentes ministerios, cuerpos y subsecciones.
¿Habéis contado las veces que dice la palabra "sistema"?. ¿Por qué no dice administración?. ¿Está preparando este hombre oposiciones a funcionario o qué?.

¿Qué es el sistema, el R78?. Pues ayer fue 11-M y 18 años hace que el R78 saltó por los aires -le dije- desconfía de quienes tengan el R78 tolsantodía en la boca pues suelen ser infiltrados, submarinos o sabotajers.



No sé si las otras dos veces me habrá borrado la Youtube porque dijo que él no borraba nada y yo, más o menos -ahora menos- me lo quise creer, y no era plan de hacer que pagaran justos por pecadores.

Total que este asunto voy a verlo desde la barrera fumándome un puro, porque las palomitas no me gustan. Y no voy a bajar a la arena a echar un capote ni aunque me empujen.

Yo venía a por redención y, aunque acojonao, no me importaba si la "metamafia" me mandaba un sicario-funcionario o unos "charlies" de permiso por tercer grado para silenciarme. Éso sería un martirio, que es la redención completa de pecados que uno no puede perdonarse.
Ya veré si hago alguna pintada por ahí, pero por oraciones no va a ser ya que he echado por aquí más tiempo que el que me hubiera llevado una penitencia de muchos rosarios y padrenuestros.

El vídeo de hoy que lo publique otro. Yo estoy mu cabreao.


____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Debunker (12 Mar 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> El expediente Royuela (los papeles del Mena) va a servir también para desenmascarar a todos estos disidentes de boquilla o de salón -por no decir traidores- muchos de ellos a sueldo de la administración aunque don Santi se empeñe en llamarla "el sistema".



Para mi esos disidentes no son solo de salón, buscan popularidad y si consiguen seguidores y hacen dinero mucho mejor, esa es su lucha. 

Si no tuviéramos una administración corrupta hasta las trancas, no habría sido posible todo el fraude del covid y tantas otras cosas y eso es lo que ofrece el ER sacar a la luz toda la mierda que proporciona otras mierdas más grandes.


----------



## Debunker (13 Mar 2022)

Este hilo estaba hundido entre los cientos de hilos que se abren todos los días con el histerismo que tenemos de la actual crisis que tiene lógica porque parece el fín del mundo .

Una sorpresa en este vídeo, la letra de Zapatero en notas tipo Mena




Este otro demasiado largo para el poco tiempo que tenemos con todo este panorama, lo veré esta noche,



Otro más y creo último, menos mal que es cortito


----------



## Duda Metódica (13 Mar 2022)

Letra de ZP. https://www.unileon.es/files/styles/width_460/public/images/José Luis rodríguez Zapatero.JPG?itok=1-m_XTnd
Sin perjuicio de lo que puedan decir los peritos, que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.

Edito para añadir nuevos enlaces:
https://s1.eestatic.com/2018/12/02/actualidad/actualidad_357725684_108319517_640x360.jpg

Grafología de un acomplejado: la letra de Zapatero - Periodista Digital


----------



## Peritta (15 Mar 2022)

Esta es la última posta que voy a escribir en este triste foro. Mucho gusto el haberles conocido.

Aquí te quedas @calopez. Tú sigue pagando trolls para aumentar el tráfico, pero cambia de escombrera que ahí ya no queda ni escoria.


¿Qué pasa en Mequinenza?.
¿No hay drones con cámaras infrarrojas para ver por la noche?, ¿esa tecnología no ha llegado al Aragón profundo?.
Mira que por allí los del ICONA ponen cámaras nocturnas, de ésas que fotografían a la fauna cuando va a abrevar o caminando por las sendas del bosque sin que se enteren.
No sé, unos micrófonos direccionales bien disimulados pueden ser muy reveladores.

¿Que no habrá algún benetérito o policía nacional, o municipal, o particular libre de servicio, que no eche a volar un dron desde lo alto del castillo para ver la movida nocturna mequinenzana?. Vamos, dejaría de ser éste un País de Porteras.
Y mira que esos cacharros cuando vuelan alto ni se les oye ni se les ve.

A ver si los quintos de Mequinenza tiran a deshoras algún cohete de feria o alguna bengala de señales o algo. Más que nada por darles susto y putear a los que andan hurgando en fosas clandestinas a las tantas de la noche digo.

No, no quiero dar ideas, pero si algún pikoleto graba algo seguro que iba a estar exento de guardias y tronchas hasta que se jubile. Y ni el jefe de la comandancia le iba a arrestar si se escaquera de algún servicio.


Yo soy dictadorista aunque nunca grité ¡Butragueño presidente! porque no me parece suficiente mérito el meterle cuatro goles a Dinamarca para ser elegido dictador. Sin embargo no me importaría gritar el nombre del pikolo que grabara a estos canallas haciendo canalladas.

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Demodé (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pura Sangre (16 Mar 2022)

una noticia que no está relacionada con el Expediente Royuela, pero ayuda a ver la realidad que denuncia

*Los cuatro guardias civiles detenidos en Mallorca espiaron a la novia de un expresidente de Panamá*





> Según los primeros indicios y a pesar del secreto que rodea toda la operación, los agentes detenidos podrían estar implicados en una* trama delictiva relacionada con la extorsión, coacciones y pertenencia a banda criminal.*







> Además de los cuatro guardias civiles, hay tres personas particulares que también han sido arrestadas. Estos agentes prestaban servicio en diferentes unidades de Mallorca, incluido el aeropuerto de Son Sant Joan.





> Los hechos se remontan *a julio de 2020*, según publica el diario _Última Hora,_ cuando la novia del expresidente de Panamá regresó a la Isla. Al parecer, un grupo de agentes del Instituto Armado, quienes *colaboraban con una empresa de seguridad*, recibió el encargo de seguir y vigilar a la mujer. Presuntamente, fue el propio Martinelli quien hizo este encargo





> *Los guardias civiles le colocaron un geolocalizador,* _revela UH_, sin que ella supiera nada, y la espiaron durante varios días. Además,* los agentes crearon un grupo de WhatsApp, en el que iban compartiendo informaciones relativas a los seguimientos. *











A prisión un guardia civil y un particular por espiar a la novia de un expresidente de Panamá


Los cuatro guardias civiles detenidos en Mallorca espiaron a la novia del expresidente de Panamá Ricardo Martinelli




okdiario.com


----------



## Debunker (17 Mar 2022)

El último vídeo que va también de ZP, pero el anterior sobre ZP ha sido restringido por youtube, así que no se si éste durará, la gente ya se ha ofrecido a ponerlo en otros canales, parece que ZP tiene protección al contrario de otros muchos denunciados del gran poder, a saber que esconde todo esto,


----------



## Eurostreamuno (17 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> El último vídeo que va también de ZP, pero el anterior sobre ZP ha sido restringido por youtube



Yo sí lo veo


----------



## Uritorco (17 Mar 2022)

¡Esto no puede ir en serio! Al final el ER colapsa por los rifirrafes personales propio de escolares y niños de parvulario. Espero que recapacite y se deje de chiquilladas.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (17 Mar 2022)

Qué delirio conspiranoico.

Es de locos pensar que alguien pueda creerse este bochorno de historieta, que hace aguas por todas partes.

No sólo por lo disparatado de un Fiscal-asesino a sueldo que es inverosímil hasta el chiste (encima Mena, cuya biografía es archiconocida dentro de la judicatura)...

Es que este cuentecillo no da ni para una novela de Dan Brown, es demasiado histriónico.


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Mar 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Qué delirio conspiranoico.
> 
> Es de locos pensar que alguien pueda creerse este bochorno de historieta, que hace aguas por todas partes.
> 
> ...




TROLL


----------



## Iuris Tantum (18 Mar 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> TROLL



Por supuesto. Como todos los que digan algo que confronte con lo que piensas.


----------



## Debunker (18 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> ¡Esto no puede ir en serio! Al final el ER colapsa por los rifirrafes personales propio de escolares y niños de parvulario. Espero que recapacite y se deje de chiquilladas.



Eso de interrumpir es costumbre de Santi, a mi la entrevista con Marzal me puso de los nervios, me preguntaba para que coño lo entrevistaba si era imposible saber que decía o que quería decir Marzal , entrevistar es una disciplina que necesita de aprendizaje, Santi se ha tirado a este ruedo con una ignorancia supina de lo que se cuece en la sociedad actual, ha ido conociendo a personajes tanto de la política como de la sociedad en general a través del ER sin conocer sus biografías , sin saber en que sociedad se mueve.

Me pone de los nervios la conclusión que saca de las movidas del ER de un gobierno sionista mundial con centro en Israel, que pretende obtenerlo a través de logias y dinero de mierda y ridículo del crimen, vamos que eso del gobierno mundial para llevarse a efecto necesita de un gran bloque con poder sobre la economía mundial y primacía militar, anda que no es grande el mundo para conseguir dominarlo. O sea eso es una conspiranoia de hace siglos y siglos cuando en occidente se creía, ahora también que, el mundo éramos solo nosotros, si bien Asia está ahí y otros continenetes.


----------



## Norbat (18 Mar 2022)

Otro clásico del mundillo de la conspiración. El que, utilizando formas de manipulación pasivo-agresivas, dice que se enfada y que se va, para que sus seguidores empiecen a lamerle el culo y decirle "porfi, Santi, quédate". Una forma de actuar muy infantil. No os preocupéis. En cuanto se le pase la patalete volverá, más pronto que tarde.


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Mar 2022)

Atencion:

He llegado a la conclusion de que el juez corrupto y expulsado Impresencia es un PSICOPATA INTEGRADO.

No solo me ha estafado economica y emocionalmente ( siendo esta la peor, ya que ha abusado mi fibra sensible hacia las victimas de psicopatas) y encima el INDIGNO por 50 miseros euros no tiene dignidad a decir: toma tu pasta, metetela por tu almorrana, hdp.

Que tio mas indigno este impresencia impresentable. Joder un puto juez que se vende por 50 putos pavos, que puta barata joder.

El patan es convincente como todos los psicopatas integrados, se lleva tu pasta y encima estas contento, solo que al tiempo te das cuenta de que algo no cuadra, por eso son tan dificiles de detectar hasta para expertos como yo, que de no haberme estafado, pues no hubiese llegado a la conclusion, aunque ya empezaba a chirriarme el pedigüeño megalomano este tan indigno y mendigante.

¿ Que no tienes dinero? Pues te pones a servir cafeses, VAGO, que vas de señorito acostumbrado a 14 pagas de 4000 eurazos, pues TE JODES Y te alquilas una fregoneta para hacer portes ilegales en el IKEA como todo hijo de vecino que quiere currar y no encuentra currelo.


A continuación, transcribo una serie de criterios para catalogar al Trastorno Psicopático de la Personalidad (Hare, Hart y Harper 1991)

1) Locuacidad y encanto superficial LA CUMPLE
2) Autovaloración exagerada – Arrogancia LA CUMPLE, ES UN MEGALOMANO, de hecho me respondieron que"no me podian atender porque el juez estaba salvado España", ponte la capa superman y ve a salvar Ucrania, PAYASO ENFERMIZO
3) Ausencia total de remordimiento o culpa. LA CUMPLEN, no solo no me han devuelto el dinero sino que me han amenazado con denunciarme, cosa que espero para hacerles llegar al PSOE la denuncia falsa y que entaleguen al PREVARICADOR de mierda OPORTUNISTA, TREPA Y PEDIGÜEÑO.
4) Manipulación ajena y utilización de la mentira y el engaño como recurso. LA CUMPLE VIVE DE MENDIGAR DONACIONES "PARA UNA BUENA CAUSA"que no es mas que vivir parasitariamente de los demas.
5) Ausencia de empatia en las relaciones interpersonales.LA CUMPLE, VER PUNTO 3
6) Problemas de conducta en la infancia NO SE/NO CONTESTO
7) Conducta antisocial en la vida adulta, LO ECHARON DE JUEZ POR CORRUPTO: ANTISOCIAL COMPLETO, PREVARICADOR
8) Impulsividad. LA CUMPLE, SUS JUICIOS DE VALOR SOBRE JUECES DE MAYOR RANGO SON IMPROPIOS DE ALGUIEN SANO.
9) Ausencia de autocontrol LA CUMPLE, VER PUNTO ANTERIOR
10) Irresponsabilidad. LA CUMPLE, EL IRRESPONSABLE ME ESTAFA, PERO ESTO EVITA QUE SE HUBIESE LLEVADO MILES DE EUROS EN ASESORAMIENTO, A LO QUE ES ENCIMA UN TOLILI ( tipico de psicopatas que no pueden establecer objetivos a medio y largo plazo, son cortoplacistas)
11) Estilo de vida parásito , LA CUMPLE, NIVEL MASTER DEL UNIVERSO
12) Conducta sexual promiscua NO TENGO DATOS
13) Falta de objetivos realistas y a largo plazo LA CUMPLE, VER PUNTO 10
14) Necesidad de estimulación constante y tendencia al aburrimiento. NO TENGO DATOS
15) Diversas relaciones matrimoniales de corta duración. NO TENGO DATOS PERO ESTA DIVORCIADO Y REJUNTADO
16) Conductas delictivas : LA CUMPLE, ES JUEZ/DELINCUENTE Y CONDENADO en firme, notese el pleonasmo.



Lo dicho, un psicopata de manual, en mi vida he conocido un solo juez decente, bueno solo uno y era falangista y lo jubilaron. Nuestro protagonista infame no podia ser menos


Tiene el mismo perfil que politicos y lideres de ONG y sectas y encima con una secretaria narcisa y pasada de tranquilizantes, una perturbada estafadora. ( que a saber si se la beneficia...)


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Eso de interrumpir es costumbre de Santi, a mi la entrevista con Marzal me puso de los nervios, me preguntaba para que coño lo entrevistaba si era imposible saber que decía o que quería decir Marzal , entrevistar es una disciplina que necesita de aprendizaje, Santi se ha tirado a este ruedo con una ignorancia supina de lo que se cuece en la sociedad actual, ha ido conociendo a personajes tanto de la política como de la sociedad en general a través del ER sin conocer sus biografías , sin saber en que sociedad se mueve.
> 
> Me pone de los nervios la conclusión que saca de las movidas del ER de un gobierno sionista mundial con centro en Israel, que pretende obtenerlo a través de logias y dinero de mierda y ridículo del crimen, vamos que eso del gobierno mundial para llevarse a efecto necesita de un gran bloque con poder sobre la economía mundial y primacía militar, anda que no es grande el mundo para conseguir dominarlo. O sea eso es una conspiranoia de hace siglos y siglos cuando en occidente se creía, ahora también que, el mundo éramos solo nosotros, si bien Asia está ahí y otros continenetes.




Majarazal es un enfermo mental paranoide subtipo "querulante" y un narcisista con galones.

Lo que en el idioma de la calle se puede traducir como: un jubileta aburrido tocawebos y pesao que habra puesto ya como 34398438947829020943 denuncias y ha ganado las siguientes: 000000000000000000000000000 y va a ganar estas otras: 0000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Debunker (20 Mar 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Majarazal es un enfermo mental paranoide subtipo "querulante" y un narcisista con galones.
> 
> Lo que en el idioma de la calle se puede traducir como: un jubileta aburrido tocawebos y pesao que habra puesto ya como 34398438947829020943 denuncias y ha ganado las siguientes: 000000000000000000000000000 y va a ganar estas otras: 0000000000000000000000000000000



Como no conozco al personaje, me da lo mismo, si es como tu dices no lo lleves al canal , no lo entrevistes, lo que no puedes hacer es entrevistar a alguien que no puede decir nada


----------



## Norbat (20 Mar 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> Otro clásico del mundillo de la conspiración. El que, utilizando formas de manipulación pasivo-agresivas, dice que se enfada y que se va, para que sus seguidores empiecen a lamerle el culo y decirle "porfi, Santi, quédate". Una forma de actuar muy infantil. No os preocupéis. En cuanto se le pase la patalete volverá, más pronto que tarde.



Me he equivocado en mi predicción. Pensé que Santi estaría enrabietado y sin subir vídeos durante más o menos entre cinco días y una semana, pero al final, su silencio no ha durado NI UN DÍA. No te lo tomes a mal, Santi, si te sirve de consuelo, la gente, en general, está muy inestable y bastante tocada de la cabeza


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Mar 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Atencion:
> 
> He llegado a la conclusion de que el juez corrupto y expulsado Impresencia es un PSICOPATA INTEGRADO.
> 
> ...





La ultima de ese psicopata es llamar psicopata a Rouco Varela, a ver si va a ser verdad que este juez corrupto es narigudo...

proyeccion psicologica: figura patologica recurrente donde el trastornado, ironicamente llama a otros con el trastorno que el mismo padece.


----------



## Harold Papanander (20 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Eso de interrumpir es costumbre de Santi, a mi la entrevista con Marzal me puso de los nervios, me preguntaba para que coño lo entrevistaba si era imposible saber que decía o que quería decir Marzal , entrevistar es una disciplina que necesita de aprendizaje, Santi se ha tirado a este ruedo con una ignorancia supina de lo que se cuece en la sociedad actual, ha ido conociendo a personajes tanto de la política como de la sociedad en general a través del ER sin conocer sus biografías , sin saber en que sociedad se mueve.
> 
> Me pone de los nervios la conclusión que saca de las movidas del ER de un gobierno sionista mundial con centro en Israel, que pretende obtenerlo a través de logias y dinero de mierda y ridículo del crimen, vamos que eso del gobierno mundial para llevarse a efecto necesita de un gran bloque con poder sobre la economía mundial y primacía militar, anda que no es grande el mundo para conseguir dominarlo. O sea eso es una conspiranoia de hace siglos y siglos cuando en occidente se creía, ahora también que, el mundo éramos solo nosotros, si bien Asia está ahí y otros continenetes.



A usted todo lo que tenga que ver con con la tribu de Leví le pone demasiado de los nervios, y hasta se desgañita por galvanizar a la audiencia de que tal cosa no es posible, sino que en verdad se trata de varias conspiraciones a una vez de diferentes grupos (no homogéneos entre ellos) para controlar ciertas esferas del poder.

Cualquier cosa menos señalar a los de la tribu de los sinprepucio como los protagonistas finales de la conspiración mundialista.

Esto lo tiene usted muy bien aprendido y muy en común con ese otro asiduo compulsivo de este hilo, el señor Peritta, quien también hace cualquier tipo de audaz e imposible acrobacia para desvincular a los judíos como jerarcas primeros de todo este siniestro entramado.

Será que ambos cobran dinero del club de adoradores de Hashem para confundir y desviar cualquier tipo de información o hecho que apunte directamente al pueblo deicida?

Qué cosas más raras se me pasan por la cabeza, verdad Doña Debunker y Don Peritta? Aix, Dios mio...

Pero sobre todo que nadie investigue a los judíos ni el talmudismo, no sea que termine la gente por enterarse de quién es el verdadero enemigo en la cúspide ulterior de tal organización criminal. Mejor hacer como estos dos individuos -por llamarles de algún modo-, que cobran sucio dinero, día sí día también, por desviar o desacreditar cualquier información que apunte a esta purulenta y criminal comunidad en lugar de cualquier otro elemento al que pueda endilgársele la culpa.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Mar 2022)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> Esto lo tiene usted muy bien aprendido y muy en común con ese otro asiduo compulsivo de este hilo, el señor Peritta, quien también hace cualquier tipo de audaz e imposible acrobacia para desvincular a los judíos como jerarcas finales de todo este siniestro entramado.



El caso de Perrita con el tema este en cuestión es algo visceral y patológico, a pesar de las pruebas que el ER ha ido mostrando y vertiendo paulativamente. ¿Acaso podía sorprendernos el hecho de encontrar directamente relacionados en una gigantesca trama criminal a los dos actores conocidos por todos históricamente: judaísmo y masonería?

El caso contrario lo encuentra usted con dos chalados que tiene ahora mismo debatiendo al final de uno de mis hilos y con quienes me aburre hasta la extenuación andar perdiendo el tiempo en sus disquisiones paranoides de las que no son capaces de evadirse: Parmel y Alex Cosma.





__





Radiografía del manicomio ideológico del forero Parmel (a) Steve


Haré una breve recesión y exposición de la biografía y radiografía del manicomio ideológico en el que vive sumido y enclaustrado nuestro entrañable florero covidiota y multicuentas, Alamán (a) Parmel (a) Steve (a) Lilith35 (a) Don Pascual (Jaime Farrerons García), actual CM podemita-sanchista...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (21 Mar 2022)

Peritta viejo carcamal ignorante, que no tienes ni idea de cómo funciona internet, que los comentarios se eliminan solos, y más si insultas pedazo de inútil, que no te enteras de nada. Que te lo ha dicho hasta él mismo que no borra nada y sigues erre que erre con que te borra, no te borra nada inútil. Se borra solo. Que no te enteras, y no será porque no te lo han dicho payaso.


----------



## Harold Papanander (21 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> El caso de Perrita con el tema este en cuestión es algo visceral y patológico, a pesar de las pruebas que el ER ha ido mostrando y vertiendo paulativamente. ¿Acaso podía sorprendernos el hecho de encontrar directamente relacionados en una gigantesca trama criminal a los dos actores conocidos por todos históricamente: judaísmo y masonería?



En efecto ese el punto medular de la cuestión. Cuántas más pruebas salen en el Expediente Royuela que vinculan a la judeomasonería como los verdaderos jerifaltes de todo este contubernio criminal de alcance internacional, más se esfuerzan ambos susodichos foreros en quitar hierro al asunto, la una buscando asociar este tipo de denuncia con delirios trasnochados afortunadamente superados y el otro rebajando el entramado a una mera cuestión local de mafiosos en el funcionariado español. Esta ecuación se cumple casi como ley de proporcionalidad inversa.

No, no es casualidad. Están en este hilo únicamente con este propósito, igual que otros lo están en el hilo de Alcàsser con las mismas intenciones.

El caso que me mecionas de Parmel es efectivamente de psiquiatra. Tú especialmente, y también otros foreros, ya habéis tenido a bien en poner sobre relieve el interminable empacho de contradicciones de ese forero. Para qué perder más el tiempo con él? Quizá es lo que busca y es mejor no darle el gusto.


----------



## javvi (21 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> El caso de Perrita con el tema este en cuestión es algo visceral y patológico, a pesar de las pruebas que el ER ha ido mostrando y vertiendo paulativamente. ¿Acaso podía sorprendernos el hecho de encontrar directamente relacionados en una gigantesca trama criminal a los dos actores conocidos por todos históricamente: judaísmo y masonería?
> 
> El caso contrario lo encuentra usted con dos chalados que tiene ahora mismo debatiendo al final de uno de mis hilos y con quienes me aburre hasta la extenuación andar perdiendo el tiempo en sus disquisiones paranoides de las que no son capaces de evadirse: Parmel y Alex Cosma.
> 
> ...



Permítame Don @Uritorco que salga en defensa de Don@Peritta, que no Perrita. Lo que yo creo, y él me corregirá si lo considera pertinente, es que a los que usted llama narigudos hay quien los mete hasta en la sopa sin ninguna prueba. Cuando nada apunta a que pertenezcan a esa dudosa raza (puesto que los hay de todos los colores) usan la socorrida frase: "probablemente narigudo" (o cualquier otro eufemismo). 

Lo que no le gusta a Peritta, según mi interpretación, es una teoría omniexplicativa que apunte a X, Y o Z (narigudos, mandileros, soldados de San Ignacio o piratas del Planeta Rojo), que como tal no necesita de pruebas, ni indicios, ni nada. Estas teorías tan omniabarcantes pueden llegar a ser el refugio de la pereza mental. 

Peritta ha demostrado en este hilo, que cuando alguien le muestra una trama, bien documentada y argumentada, que apunta a los narigudos, lo acepta sin más. Eso es lo que, como usted recordará, hice yo y el reconoció una vez que se leyó bien el asunto. Por tanto, no creo que sea tan patológico eso que usted dice. 

Es verdad que Peritta es un tanto impulsivo y a veces postea sin pensárselo mucho, pero también es verdad que es de los pocos foreros que cuando se equivoca está dispuesto a admitirlo. No conozco a muchos que actúen así.

Y ya que estamos hablando del tema, voy a hacer lo mismo que usted, autopromocionar mis propios hilos (lo cual es muy legítimo). Es mi estreno, el primero que abro y apunta directamente a los narigudos. En realidad estaba ya en este hilo, pero muy disperso y era difícil de seguir. Lo he resumido en un primer poste, con la idea de ir desarrollándolo en sucesivos postes. 

Son bienvenidos otros foreros siempre y cuando no lo llenen de basura y contribuyan a esclarecer la verdad. Por basura entiendo, por ejemplo, alguien que lo califique de mierda sin haberlo leído si quiera. Quien actúe así se puede ir a tomar por culo desde ya mismo.






Preparacionismo: - 11M: LA PISTA HEBREA. EL MISTERIO DE LAS TRES CAPAS DE CALZONCILLOS.


Josep Arimany Manso es médico forense, dermatólogo, y actualmente regidor del ayuntamiento de Vic. Es el forense que presuntamente amaña autopsias en el Expediente Royuela. Esto echa para atrás a mucha gente que desconfía del famoso expediente. Sin embargo, Arimany ya tenía mucho recorrido...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Debunker (21 Mar 2022)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> A usted todo lo que tenga que ver con con la tribu de Leví le pone demasiado de los nervios, y hasta se desgañita por galvanizar a la audiencia de que tal cosa no es posible, sino que en verdad se trata de varias conspiraciones a una vez de diferentes grupos (no homogéneos entre ellos) para controlar ciertas esferas del poder.
> 
> Cualquier cosa menos señalar a los de la tribu de los sinprepucio como los protagonistas finales de la conspiración mundialista.
> 
> ...




Yo pasé hace tiempo de la conspiración judeo-masónica , pero hace años fuí promotora y creyente de esa teoría, luego me dí cuenta de lo complicado que es eso del dominio global y la cantidad enorme de personajes necesarios para solo trazar esa teoría, en la cúpula del poder de EEUU con un gobierno en la sombra hay judíos pero son minoritarios, el poder es el control de la riqueza planetaria, ese poder se obtiene con la ciencia y la tecno y por supuesto con el control financiero y económico y los medios todos globales, un buen ejército es la guinda del pastel y si miras los personajes políticos, los personajes de la tecno multi-multi millonarios, los 193 + países del mundo etc. sabes que solo una gran coalición de todos esos sectores y países, sean judíos, occidentales, musulmanes o su puta madre necesitan estar de acuerdo para implantar un GM que no es moco de pavo.

Soros para mí es un chiste, está encargado de una agenda, destruir moralmente el país donde pisa, se alimenta del crimen para financiar su agenda que es solo una parcela de la destrucción de lo humano que está por encima de un GM 

Todos más o menos aplaudimos las nuevas tecnologías y su implantación imparable, con ella nos han robado nuestra identidad como hombre o mujer, ahora somos LGTBQI+ y a través de la IA nos robarán el alma humana que rematarán con el transhumanismo y vamos a ello como locos desquiciados , no menos delirante es el animalismo, cosa que se entiende porque hay más parejas con perros y gatos como hijos que con niños-as y elevan al animal a la categoría humana y para rizar el rizo someten el humano al animal en un buenismo esquizófrenico porque no hay nada más violento que la naturaleza. 

Esa es la única conspiración que veo, capitaneada por un ser infernal, el MAL , ese mal de la hambrunas, las guerras, las enfermedades , los accidentes, las armas de todo tipo en las que se trabaja y ha trabajado toda la puta vida, el crimen y la derroición moral que destruye a nuestraos niños-as , que nos lleva a grandes sufrimientos tanto a sus víctimas como a sus practicantes . 

Asistimos hoy a la destrucción del hombre , nos roban el alma, la consciencia , el don de discernir , somos marionetas de los medios globales que nos implantan sus ideas y su visión de la realidad y de verdad que eso necesita de millones de actores donde la comunidad judía son unos más, quizá proporcionalmente mayor que otras comunidades o países porque los judíos siempre han tenido facultades para obtener poder tanto a través de la economía como de la ciencia. En definitiva los judíos colaboran con la agenda global pero el resto hacemos lo mismo, o acaso no es eso el ER, ¿cuantos judíos hay en el ER?


----------



## Debunker (21 Mar 2022)

Una explicación más sensata del Gobierno mundial, todos revueltos, una parcela la pueden tener los masones judios, pero es todo un revolutum de todo, es el MAL


Buscando en el perfil que Pedro Sánchez tienen publicado en la red social ‘Linkedin‘, podrán ver que, entre otras, ha participado y sigue participando, en lo que él mismo califica como “*colaborador ocasiona*l” en el National Democratic Institute (NDI), donde ha desarrollado, según él mismo indica, labores de “observador en las misiones electorales del NDI en Jordania (2013) y Marruecos (2011), y como facilitador en seminarios sobre liderazgo, elecciones, fortalecimiento de organizaciones políticas y trabajo parlamentario (Marruecos)”.

En el digital ‘Rebelión’ se publicaba en 2007 un interesante artículo sobre este National Democratic Institute en el que se decía, entre otras muchas cosas, que hoy hace “lo que le fue prohibido a la CIA”. Nos cuentan, además, que el NDI “no fue creado independientemente de un gobierno, sino fue creado por el gobierno de Estados Unidos en el año 1984 para servir los intereses de ese gobierno, y para lograr un trabajo que antes estaba clasificado como «una operación de inteligencia» y que había sido restringido a los cuerpos de seguridad de estado por el propio Congreso”.



Como bien dice este artículo, si pegamos un vistazo a la web del NDI nos encontramos con que en su junta directiva, efectivamente, se encuentran personajes muy influyentes del Partido Demócrata como Madeleine Albright que, además, aparece en este vídeo del propio “instituto”.



Pero la cosa se pone interesante cuando buscamos información sobre la financiación de este instituto, sobre quiénes ponen el dinero. Entre los organismos e instituciones públicas que participan en esta financiación, nos encontramos con la Unión Europea, Organización de los Estados Americanos (OEA), Organización para la Seguridad y la Cooperación en Europa (OSCE), el Banco Mundial, a través de su programa Mundial de Alimentos, o gobiernos como el de Namibia, o Yemen.

Pero la cosa se pone más interesante cuando buscamos a sus financiadores privados. Ahí nos encontramos con empresas como Amazon, Google, Coca Cola… Pero atentos a estos dos, porque son tremendamente llamativos y llaman mucho, mucho la atención. En primer lugar, y como era de esperar ya que está en todas partes, la Open Society Foundation de George Soros. Esto no es ninguna sorpresa. Antes de empezar a leer información, ya imaginábamos que nos lo encontraríamos.


Pero hay otro que nos ha resultado ya incluso divertido porque nos esperábamos algo así: el Interational Masonry Institute. La traducción que hace Google del nombre de este instituto es: Instituyo Internacional de Albañilería y si vamos a su página web nos encontramos con que, efectivamente, nos cuentan que el “Instituto Internacional de Albañilería (IMI) es una alianza estratégica entre la Unión Internacional de Albañiles y Artesanos Afines y los contratistas que emplean a esos miembros. A través de la educación, el apoyo técnico, la investigación y la capacitación, el IMI trabaja para proporcionar un sistema de ejecución de la construcción más eficiente”.








Y claro, no podemos evitar preguntarnos qué pinta un instituto como ese financiando una organización como esta. Lo curioso es que masonería en inglés es masonry, perro vamos, suponemos que esa no será más que una casualidad.

Pero si todo esto es llamativo, lo es mucho más el hecho de que en el perfil de Linkedin de Sánchez figura que todavía presta servicios a este “extraño instituto”. De hecho, nos cuentan que lleva “colaborando” con ellos desde septiembre de 2009, “12 años y 7 meses”. ¿El presidente del gobierno de España trabajando para un instituto como ese de un país extranjero? Raro, raro…















El "raro" trabajo que figura en el perfil de Linkedin de Pedro Sánchez, que sigue desempeñando a día de hoy - El Diestro


El "raro" trabajo que figura en el perfil de Linkedin de Pedro Sánchez, que sigue desempeñando a día de hoy




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Harold Papanander (21 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo pasé hace tiempo de la conspiración judeo-masónica , pero hace años fuí promotora y creyente de esa teoría, luego me dí cuenta de lo complicado que es eso del dominio global y la cantidad enorme de personajes necesarios para solo trazar esa teoría, en la cúpula del poder de EEUU con un gobierno en la sombra hay judíos pero son minoritarios, el poder es el control de la riqueza planetaria, ese poder se obtiene con la ciencia y la tecno y por supuesto con el control financiero y económico y los medios todos globales, un buen ejército es la guinda del pastel y si miras los personajes políticos, los personajes de la tecno multi-multi millonarios, los 193 + países del mundo etc. sabes que solo una gran coalición de todos esos sectores y países, sean judíos, occidentales, musulmanes o su puta madre necesitan estar de acuerdo para implantar un GM que no es moco de pavo.
> 
> Soros para mí es un chiste, está encargado de una agenda, destruir moralmente el país donde pisa, se alimenta del crimen para financiar su agenda que es solo una parcela de la destrucción de lo humano que está por encima de un GM
> 
> ...




1º- El contubernio judeomasónico no es una teoría, es un hecho.

2º- Que a usted le parezca complicado que un solo grupo humano pueda hacerse con el control de planeta, no significa que ello no pueda realizarse o que incluso ya esté sucediendo. Las conspiraciones no empiezan ni terminan donde dicta su imaginación o su libre interpretación.

3º- Dicho contubernio conspirador no necesita expresamente la complicidad de elementos pesados de los gobiernos de las naciones, les basta tenerlos sobornados o chantajeados, y así garantizan su total obediencia. Esta clase de enemigo no trabaja con el convencimiento, sino con el engaño. Su fuerza no reside en la aceptación, sino en el sometimiento.

4º- Soros es un simple soldado visible de este ''ejército'' en la sombra. Nadie, a poco avezado que esté en esta materia, sostiene que este tipo es un elemento clave o fundamental en los planes del enemigo. El contubernio existía antes de Soros y seguirá existiendo después de él.

5º- Las conspiraciones no existen o dejan de existir según el alcance visual o intelectual que usted tenga. En tal caso, lea usted más al respecto o vaya al oculista.

6º- Que un contubernio mundial precise de la complicidad de millones de personas vuelve a ser fruto del largo o corto alcance de su imaginación. Aquí no se juzgan las interpretaciones subjetivas de cada uno, sino los hechos, más allá de que cada uno los considere creíbles o no según la constricción de su propio esquema mental. Nadie dice que la verdad deba ser creída.

7º- Todos los que insisten en que los judíos son simpletemente un actor más en la conspiración, y no el principal y primordial, son, o bien ingenuos, o bien confundidores que trabajan para consumar este cometido. Esta particular comunidad, en sus altos grados de directorio rabinato, no permite que nadie más salvo ellos mismos, dispongan del control del planeta y su consecuente esclavitud de la humanidad. Esas son sus profecías, su misión encomendada y, finalmente, la esencia absoluta de su ser como individuos, que si por alguna razón fuese alterada, se pasaría a la destrucción misma de su identidad como comunidad diferenciada y ''elegida'' para el cumplimiento de tal misión.

8º- El Expediente Royuela nos desvela cada día más y con mayor seguridad, que detrás de toda esta organización criminal piramidal claramente estructurada, están ellos como sus verdaderos jerifaltes y dirigentes hacia sus propios intereses. Intereses tales que el propio Mena en sus cartas ha tenido a bien en definir varias veces como ''Poder Sionista Internacional''.

Su discurso, Doña Debunker, difícilmente ya embauca a nadie a estas alturas, salvo a algún recién llegado amateur en la materia, mientras la señala a usted cada vez más como una encubridora de la trama que en este hilo se ocupa y se emplaza a denunciar.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (21 Mar 2022)

Están mezclando su ignorancia sobre el contenido de las notas con suposiciones personales sin fundamento. También son funcis los que enterraron en las fosas perrita?


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (21 Mar 2022)

Y menosmal que Harold Papanander lo dice en el punto uno porque sino vaya vergüenza. Si se habla de masones es porque lo pone explícitamente en las notas. No por "teorías" y "suposiciones" o "creencias" o las tonterías que estáis diciendo, se habla de masonería porque Zapatero se dirige directamente a las logias, el gran maestre de España encarga asesinatos, obligan a los jueces a ingresar en la masonería, tienen hasta las cartas de recomendación, los nombres de los socios, Margarita Robles jurando fidelidad aceptando el cargo de ministra. Todo esto, no son teorías, no son suposiciones. Y lo mezclais con vuestra ignorancia sin fundamento con total desparpajo.


----------



## Sky King (21 Mar 2022)

¿Resumen de lo acontecido recientemente? Tengo bastante perdida la pista al tema del expediente. Leí que empezaron a salir cosas raras y que hubo giros sospechosos que apuntaban a estafa. ¿Cómo ha evolucionado?


----------



## Uritorco (21 Mar 2022)

javvi dijo:


> que yo creo, y él me corregirá si lo considera pertinente, es que a los que usted llama narigudos hay quien los mete hasta en la sopa sin ninguna prueba



No suelo utilizar el término "narigudo". Creo que no lo he utilizado en ninguna ocasión. Aunque eso poca importancia tiene.

Lo de falta de pruebas, hay ahora mismo tanta información disponible al uso, que viene a respaldar y a complementar lo sabido hasta ahora, que sinceramente exaspera a uno que muchos no quieran darse por enterado, pues esa "realidad" está delante y al alcance de los ojos de todo el mundo. Por que si vamos a tener que esperar a que surga algún ER para poder solo así dar credibilidad definitiva y concluyente al problema judío vamos bien apañados. Los conspiradores no suelen levantar actas de sus fechorías y mostrarlas a continuación al público. En cuanto a mi soy el primero en separar y denunciar los hechos reales y contrastados de las magufadas y la desinformación al uso de reptilianos, illuminatis, quanonitas y otras majaderías ampliamente extendidas.

¿Quiere que le proporcione todos los nombres de esta "tribu" (como ellos mismos se autodescriben en muchas ocasiones) implicados directamente en poner en funcionamiento toda la estafa de la Plandemia y en la producción y distribución de "vacunas" anti-covid, por ejemplo?

El judío está blindado en occidente a cualquier crítica razonada y legítima a través de las llamadas leyes contra el "odio" y que penalizan el antisemitismo. Suelen ser casi siempre las primeras disposiciones que se legislan. Y más de uno en este hilo está empeñado obsesivamente a que se proceda de la misma manera. En Alemania básicamente no se puede ni pronunciar esa palabra maldita pues enseguida salta la psique trabajada durante décadas. Lo he comprobado por conversaciones con alemanes en Canarias.

Puede usted promocionar por aquí todos los hilos suyos que desee, y cuantas veces lo considere oportuno, que serán bienvenidos. Esto es un foro de debate.


----------



## Debunker (22 Mar 2022)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> 1º- El contubernio judeomasónico no es una teoría, es un hecho.
> 
> 2º- Que a usted le parezca complicado que un solo grupo humano pueda hacerse con el control de planeta, no significa que ello no pueda realizarse o que incluso ya esté sucediendo. Las conspiraciones no empiezan ni terminan donde dicta su imaginación o su libre interpretación.
> 
> ...




Bueno le agradezco mucho sus explicaciones , pensaré y meditaré sus argumentos , he convivido con judíos y no tengo esa impresión , son seres exactamente igual que nosotros, pero acepto que las élites de cualquier comunidad pueden ser muy diferentes y no niego que el control judío sobre el capital , algo histórico, da herramientas para cualquier parida y de hecho esa conspiración judía tan trillada desde los tiempos bíblicos sin éxito pero sí a nivel local como la historia de Esther demuestra la capacidad de los judíos para la conspiración , y no menos me llama la atención sus increíble conocimientos de las finanzas con la historia de José en Egipto que es de manual. 

Lo que me demuestra la historia es que donde se han aposentado los judíos han controlado esa comunidad y conseguido el reto han tenido que salir por patas, perseguidos y asesinados, así llevan toda la vida , toda la historia. También acepto que la comunidad judía no tiene moral ni valores para conseguir sus fines : dinero o mejor dicho riqueza. 

Me encantaría creer en esa conspiración eso reforzaría mi fe en Cristo , pero es un ejército de millones los que interactúan para llevarnos no solo a un NOM sino a la destrucción del ser humano que es mucho peor, de hecho no se si el mundo anglo es más responsable de los acontecimientos actuales que ninguna otra comunidad , etnia o raza. 

El sueño de controlar el mundo es tan viejo como el hombre y tenemos múltiples ejemplos a través de la historia , es más es la historia humana, el último el de Hitler pero también del comunismo, pensad que todos esos intentos son obra de los judíos (es posible que alguno digáis que Hitler era judío) a mi no me cuadra. 

En cualquier caso si la lectura que ha hecho de mi persona es tan acertada como su teoría de la conspiración judeo masónica , menudo planchazo , yo no estoy para esos absurdos menesteres que me atribuye, solo soy una mujer mayor con una modesta pensión que postea por aquí de acuerdo a su experiencia de vida, una vida muy complicada y convulsa, con el intento de aportar un granito de arena para que mis nietos vivan un mundo mejor y en ese sentido he movido y promocionado el ER hasta la saciedad. 

Yo creo en un gran conspirador : Lucifer que arrebata a los más vulnerables para sus propósito sea a través de masones, judíos, negros, blancos o amarillos , o acaso no los ve a todos juntos en la pyscop mundial que sufrimos actualmente ?


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (22 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Bueno le agradezco mucho sus explicaciones , pensaré y meditaré sus argumentos , he convivido con judíos y no tengo esa impresión , son seres exactamente igual que nosotros, pero acepto que las élites de cualquier comunidad pueden ser muy diferentes y no niego que el control judío sobre el capital , algo histórico, da herramientas para cualquier parida y de hecho esa conspiración judía tan trillada desde los tiempos bíblicos sin éxito pero sí a nivel local como la historia de Esther demuestra la capacidad de los judíos para la conspiración , y no menos me llama la atención sus increíble conocimientos de las finanzas con la historia de José en Egipto que es de manual.
> 
> Lo que me demuestra la historia es que donde se han aposentado los judíos han controlado esa comunidad y conseguido el reto han tenido que salir por patas, perseguidos y asesinados, así llevan toda la vida , toda la historia. También acepto que la comunidad judía no tiene moral ni valores para conseguir sus fines : dinero o mejor dicho riqueza.
> 
> ...



No te enteras, no se trata de pensar y meditar nada, se trata de que veas las putas pruebas. 
Y cuando se habla de judíos, se habla de ORGANIZACIONES judías, igual que masónicas, no desvíes el tema al antisemitismo que eres muy listo. Lo mismo que hay policías que son sicarios también están los policías por la libertad ahora apoyando a Royuela, listo que eres un listo.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (22 Mar 2022)

Y lo de la fe en Cristo, ten fe en lo que te de la gana, esto no va de fe en nada. Esto no tiene nada que ver con la religión ni con la política, es la desclasificación de un fichero criminal que no habéis tenido cojones a leer en 3 años. País de pandereta.


----------



## Debunker (22 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> No te enteras, no se trata de pensar y meditar nada, se trata de que veas las putas pruebas.
> Y cuando se habla de judíos, se habla de ORGANIZACIONES judías, igual que masónicas, no desvíes el tema al antisemitismo que eres muy listo. Lo mismo que hay policías que son sicarios también están los policías por la libertad ahora apoyando a Royuela, listo que eres un listo.



Si te refieres a las putas pruebas que aporta el ER, comencé a verlas y seguirlas sin faltar un día , el mismo día que se abrió este hilo y lo único que esas pruebas aceptándolas todas, me demuestran que el PSOE es criminal y corrupto en grado superlativo, cosa que ya sabía porque ya tuve experiencia personal sobre ello, ultimamente aparece una organización en Florida y todos dais por hecho que es una conspiración judeo masónica del gran poder , pero pruebas ni una , de hecho Santi apostilla cien veces que dicha organización defiende y es pro Biden, o sea todo queda en casa de los sociolistos. 

En los barrios de la ciudades , también hay gente que se dedica al crimen, son clanes e intentan dominar otros clanes, es condición humana , no hay diferencia entre las mafias de los "pobres" y la de los ricos , de hecho los "pobres" como son más cometen , me refiero al crimen oculto, pues cometen más, mejor y más violentos crímenes que, las organizaciones del gran poder. 

Yo voy a seguir opinando lo que me de la real gana , faltaría más y cuanto más me ataquéis más opinaré, todo esto por haber negado que el ER no es una conspiración judeo-masónica , sino una organización de hijos de puta llenando sus bolsillos con oro diamantes y lo que se les venga en gana que después de todo es lo que todos los criminales del mundo pretenden.

Si todos los seguidores del ER son como vosotros yo os auguro un completo fracaso, vosotros sois los que desviáis el tema, no son los sociolistos , es una conspiración judeo-masonica del gran poder. Iros a tomar por culo y antes de mencionarme lávate la boca que me manchas con mierda


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (22 Mar 2022)

Mira subnormal profundo, dices: ultimamente aparece una organización en Florida y todos dais por hecho que es una conspiración judeo masónica del gran poder , pero pruebas ni una.

Vamos a hacer una cosa. Si quieres. Imprimo las pruebas y te las doy, pero te las tienes que tragar una a una. Aceptas? Dices que no hay. Quieres que las imprima y te las tragas aver si hay o no hay?


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (22 Mar 2022)

@Debunker te sepulto en pruebas puta cucaracha, que no hay pruebas dices? Las imprimo y te las tragas una a una para que veas cuántas hay subnormal?


----------



## Sky King (22 Mar 2022)

Agradecería un resumen de lo acontecido en el último año. Lo recuerdo no por ser pesado, sino por si alguien se aburre ye.hace el favor de sintetizar lo sucedido con el expediente en el último año. Es que he estado con mil cosas y no he podido seguir el hilo.


----------



## Sky King (22 Mar 2022)

Sky King dijo:


> Agradecería un resumen de lo acontecido en el último año. Lo recuerdo no por ser pesado, sino por si alguien se aburre ye.hace el favor de sintetizar lo sucedido con el expediente en el último año. Es que he estado con mil cosas y no he podido seguir el hilo.



A quien me lo haga le doy 100 zanx


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (22 Mar 2022)

Sky King dijo:


> A quien me lo haga le doy 100 zanx



Ahora no tengo ganas, pero básicamente, además de las notas antiguas que mostraban, han interceptado otras muy recientes.


----------



## Sky King (22 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Ahora no tengo ganas, pero básicamente, además de las notas antiguas que mostraban, han interceptado otras muy recientes.



Gracias. En eso me quedé. Por cierto, tengo backup de casi todos los vídeos antiguos del canal. Espero que no se los hayan eliminado.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (22 Mar 2022)

Sky King dijo:


> Gracias. En eso me quedé. Por cierto, tengo backup de casi todos los vídeos antiguos del canal. Espero que no se los hayan eliminado.



Solo algunos que hacían referencia a Josep Arimany y Manso no se pueden visionar desde España.


----------



## Sky King (22 Mar 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Solo algunos que hacían referencia a Josep Arimany y Manso no se pueden visionar desde España.



Si me dices los títulos puedo ver si tengo backup


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (22 Mar 2022)

Sky King dijo:


> Si me dices los títulos puedo ver si tengo backup



No pasa nada. Solo hay que cambiar el país, o VPN etc. No es la primera vez que bloquean contenido en España. Quien esté interesado en verlo aún puede hacerlo.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Mar 2022)

Zapatero, masonería y mafia criminal israelí.


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Mar 2022)

Colin Rivas Show


Abriendo los ojos al mundo




colinrivas.show


----------



## Eurostreamuno (23 Mar 2022)

Sky King dijo:


> Si me dices los títulos puedo ver si tengo backup



Con fecha 7-2-22, el corrupto Luis Martínez Durán, Juez del JI 33 de Barcelona, dicta auto, en la instrucción de la denuncia del Dr. Mengele español contra Santiago, DP 622/20-D, por el que acuerda se libre mandamiento judicial a Google, a través de la Consejería de Justicia de la Embajada de España en Washington para que se proceda de inmediato a la retirada de los vídeos subidos a YouTube por Santiago en las siguientes fechas:
2019: 
Agosto, 7, 10 y 11

2020:
Junio, 17 y 19
Julio, 1, 3 y 5
Septiembre, 11, 21 y 28
Octubre, 1, 4, 5, 17 y 20

2021
Julio, 25
Octubre, 13, 16 y 25
Noviembre, 29 y 30
Diciembre, 1 y 4

De éstos vídeos YouTube ya ha retirado, los siguientes:

- 17 junio 2020, "Josep Arimany i Manso, político y miembro de la diputación de Barcelona amañaba informes en crímenes." 

- 19 junio 2020, "Josep Arimany manipuló el informe médico del asesinato del juez Castelló Gilabert asesinado por Mena." 

- 5 julio 2020, "El abogado Germà Gordó y el Dr Josep Arimany podrían estar detrás de cientos de asesinatos." Entrevista con Javier Gispert. 

- 17 octubre 2020, "Josep Arimany Manso, del Instituto de Medicinal Legal de Cataluña, estaría implicado en 400 crímenes." 

- 20 octubre 2020, "¿Realmente se suicidó el waterpolista Jesús Rollán Prada? Pudo ser un crimen." 

"EL JUZGADO 33 DE BCN INSTA A LA EMBAJADA EN EE.UU PARA CENSURAR VÍDEOS DE SANTI ROYUELA"



Con éste ya son seis los vídeos que elimina YouTube. Los cinco anteriores se enumeran ahí 
- 5 diciembre 2020, "El ingeniero Ramón Bach Portabella ejecutado de un disparo 
en la cabeza por orden del fiscal Mena." 



"YOUTUBE RECIBE LA ORDEN DEL JUZGADO 33 PARA RETIRAR UN VÍDEO DE EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA"


----------



## Norbat (23 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Zapatero, masonería y mafia criminal israelí.



Buaaaah Buaaah ¡ cuánto antisemitismo sigue habiendo en el mundo! ¡ todos persiguiendo a un honrado hombre de negocios israelí! Buaaaaah Buaaaah


----------



## Uritorco (23 Mar 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> Buaaaah Buaaah ¡ cuánto antisemitismo sigue habiendo en el mundo! ¡ todos persiguiendo a un honrado hombre de negocios israelí! Buaaaaah Buaaaah



El monstruo de Taganga.


----------



## Uritorco (24 Mar 2022)

Merece la pena escuchar los dos vídeos de hoy. Saldrán novedades sobre el tema "covid" y quien ha sustituido a Mena, entre otras cosas.


----------



## Debunker (24 Mar 2022)

Aquí está la boooombaaaa¡



Se metió de lleno en el "fregao masónico" a partir de ahora el ER no recabará más seguidores y muchos lo dejarán

Una cosa es que te cuenten los crímenes y delitos de todo tipo, de gente de carne y hueso y otra que todo eso lo relaciones con la masonería, la masonería no es otra cosa que la expresión material de una consciencia hiper poderosa incorpórea y el que entra en ese juego es usado por esa super consciencia de forma retorcida que no podemos ni adivinar ni presagiar, esa consciencia o ser que puede irradiar cierto aspecto material cuando le viene en gana, vive , se aposenta y sobre todo se materializa y expresa en las mentes de lo que llamaríamos sus seguidores, es decir en los altos grados de los masones , pero no son seguidores , es Lucifer en persona , contra eso como lo toques , te vas a tomar por culo, anda que no lleva siglos no, milenios desde que el hombre apareció en el planeta aleccionando al hombre para dolor , sufrimiento, caos y muerte con diferentes denominaciones , llámense druidas, aztekas, o el susum corda

Si a eso se añade el absoluto ateismo de la sociedad actual, si crees en Lucifer o Satanás, tienes que creer en Dios, ese tipo de vídeos hace que cualquiera que se acerque al ER salga corriendo por patas. 

Yo de hecho me largo hasta que el ER recupere la cordura.


----------



## Uritorco (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Duda Metódica (25 Mar 2022)

No entiendo el triunfalismo en el asunto del supuesto fraude fiscal de la Robles. 
Según la nota de prensa de ACODAP en la respuesta de la AN lo que se dice es: "... Los referidos hechos, tal y como vienen relatados en la denuncia, y a tenor de lo que consta en la documentación aportada, son *SUSCEPTIBLES* de encaje en el art. 305 del Código Penal (fraude fiscal) ..."
La palabra "susceptibles" es la clave de todo. No están diciendo que lo que se denuncia haya sucedido y se corresponda con la realidad, sino que lo denunciado encaja con unos determinados delitos o tipos penales. No niegan ni afirman nada respecto a la veracidad de los hechos denunciados, simplemente se lavan las manos porque en todo caso los delitos habrían prescrito. No entran a valorar la certeza o falsedad de lo denunciado. Sería algo así como si en una denuncia explicásemos que fulanito ha matado a alguien y la Audiencia repondiera que aunque los hechos descritos en nuestra denuncia son susceptibles de encaje en el delito de homicidio, ha pasado mucho tiempo, y que como el supuesto delito estaría prescrito no entran a valorar si la denuncia o acusación es cierta o falsa, y nada dicen sobre la inocencia o culpabilidad de fulanito.
No veo pues el bombazo ni entiendo a que viene tanta euforia. No obstante es posible que mi interpretación no sea correcta. Si Presencia dice que la AN está admitiendo que Robles ha cometido los delitos denunciados, seguramente será así, él es el experto en estos temas.


----------



## Debunker (26 Mar 2022)

Bueno en el mismo burbuja se extiende la campaña de la "conspiración judeo masónica " del ER. Os lo dije que , bajo la etiqueta de la conspiración judeo masónica el ER sería exterminado, que 4 gatos tengamos otra versión no es contra-peso para la campaña que se iniciará o ya está iniciada de dicha conspiración más vieja que el mear y donde nadie ha tenido éxito en su denuncia, todo lo contrario ,









Corrupción: - El final del Expediente Royuela. Denunciado por calumnias y amenazas en un juzgado de Barcelona


EDITADO 16-4-2022. DURANTE LOS PRÓXIMOS DÍAS SE VA A ACTUALIZAR EL HILO DE CRÍTICA AL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA CON TODA LA DOCUMENTACIÓN QUE HEMOS ENCONTRADO SOBRE LA RED GLADIO, ROYUELA Y LA RED GLADIO, LA LOGIA MASÓNICA ULTRACATÓLICA PROPAGANDA DUE Y LA TRAMA CRIMINAL QUE, AMPARADA POR EL ESTADO...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Eurostreamuno (26 Mar 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> No entiendo el triunfalismo en el asunto del supuesto fraude fiscal de la Robles.
> Según la nota de prensa de ACODAP en la respuesta de la AN lo que se dice es: "... Los referidos hechos, tal y como vienen relatados en la denuncia, y a tenor de lo que consta en la documentación aportada, son *SUSCEPTIBLES* de encaje en el art. 305 del Código Penal (fraude fiscal) ..."
> La palabra "susceptibles" es la clave de todo. No están diciendo que lo que se denuncia haya sucedido y se corresponda con la realidad, sino que lo denunciado encaja con unos determinados delitos o tipos penales. No niegan ni afirman nada respecto a la veracidad de los hechos denunciados, simplemente se lavan las manos porque en todo caso los delitos habrían prescrito. No entran a valorar la certeza o falsedad de lo denunciado. Sería algo así como si en una denuncia explicásemos que fulanito ha matado a alguien y la Audiencia repondiera que aunque los hechos descritos en nuestra denuncia son susceptibles de encaje en el delito de homicidio, ha pasado mucho tiempo, y que como el supuesto delito estaría prescrito no entran a valorar si la denuncia o acusación es cierta o falsa, y nada dicen sobre la inocencia o culpabilidad de fulanito.
> No veo pues el bombazo ni entiendo a que viene tanta euforia. No obstante es posible que mi interpretación no sea correcta. Si Presencia dice que la AN está admitiendo que Robles ha cometido los delitos denunciados, seguramente será así, él es el experto en estos temas.



El problema es ¿porqué la Fiscalía, en 2005, no envío al Juzgado los expedientes que le remitió la Agencia Tributaria, y los dejó prescribir?. Y la Fiscalía ¿de quién depende? Pues ya está.


----------



## Uritorco (26 Mar 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Bueno en el mismo burbuja se extiende la campaña de la "conspiración judeo masónica " del ER. Os lo dije que , bajo la etiqueta de la conspiración judeo masónica el ER sería exterminado, que 4 gatos tengamos otra versión no es contra-peso para la campaña que se iniciará o ya está iniciada de dicha conspiración más vieja que el mear y donde nadie ha tenido éxito en su denuncia, todo lo contrario ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El responsable de abrir ese hilo es un chiflado y un agente gubernamental que no merece un minuto de atención.

Los datos que aporta el ER sobre la "conspiración judeomasónica" son tan válidos como todos los aportados hasta ahora sobre las temáticas más variadas. Y lo que sabemos sobre este asunto fundamental, gracias al ER, es solo la punta del icerberg.

Lo último de hoy.


----------



## Sissebuto (27 Mar 2022)

Ha aparecido en Fb en el grupo del ER, la viuda del maquinista del tren de Chinchilla, en el que viajaba BIBIANO FERNÁNDEZ CONESA, expediente 632, supuesto encargo de Al Kasar. Alguien en su día colgó un hilo del posible sabotaje a dicho tren, pero ese hilo ha desaparecido. La mujer se acaba de enterar del posible sabotaje. Si alguien aporta por aquí información al respecto sería de agradecer.


----------



## Uritorco (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bimmer (28 Mar 2022)

¿Os acordáis del caso Antonio García?


Dicho caso era el más evidente de corrupción judicial en la actualidad que encaja en lo denunciado en el expediente royuela, concretamente en la operación chumi, la fiscalía corrupta de turno deja en libertad a peligrosos criminales a cambio de realizar sicariato.


Digo era porque ahora otro caso similar le ha superado en evidencia de corrupción judicial, se trata del caso Germán Fernández de Gijón.


Dicho caso se trata de un joven que fue apalizado por unos criminales (dos de ellos con antecedentes por lesiones) a la salida de un bar, Germán estuvo 518 días hospitalizado, varios días en coma, después despertó pero en estado vegetal, después empezó ha hacer rehabilitación para recuperar el habla y la capacidad motriz ya que le dejaron con severos daños cerebrales y a día de hoy puede andar pero le cuesta realizar algunos movimientos y también le cuesta hablar, no se puede valer por si mismo, necesita la ayuda y presencia de otra persona para vivir.



Los criminales estuvieron solo dos años en prisión provisional, después los dejaron en libertad, la fiscalía les pedía indemnización a la víctima y 15 años de prisión.



Ahora viene la corrupción judicial : 



"Las partes" han realizado un acuerdo para no celebrar el jucio, y los criminales han aceptado pagar la indemnización de 300k€ (¿con qué dinero?) y una pena de prisión de 4 años. Les rebajan la condena de 14 que les pedían a 4 por pagar la indemnización, como si no fuera compatible pagar la indemnización con cumplir los 14 años (no era nada para lo que han hecho).


De esos 4 años ya han cumplido 2, y según las noticias dejan en el aire que puedan no volver a pisar la cárcel, y desde el 2019 están en libertad hasta el día de hoy.



No acaba aquí la cosa, cuando se celebró este acuerdo en el juzgado, los periodistas cuentan que los criminales estaban descojonandose de la risa y cuchicheando a escasos metros de Germán y sus familiares.


Y efectivamente, si ampliais las fotos dándole al zoom, veréis a dos criminales reírse pese a que iban con la mascarilla puesta en su llegada al juzgado, (se ríen por destrozar la vida a un joven de 24 años y su familia pero son responsables de no contagiar del virus a alguien, no vaya a ser que los maten o casi maten de una paliza como a Germán Fernández) : 


















El de la derecha es un moro al que la fiscalía pedía la expulsión del país en vez de la pena de 14 años de prisión, y cabecilla de la paliza, experto luchador en kick boxing y habiendo competido en esa modalidad demostrando saber pelear, era uno de los dos que tenía antecedentes por lesiones, meses atrás del intento de asesinato a Germán, le rompió la mandíbula a otro joven, eran/son un grupillo de varios niñatos criminales y cobardes que se hacían llamar "la manada", subian vídeos de las palizas que daban en ventaja de superioridad numérica y algunos de ellos sabiendo pelear y ensañandose con la víctima estando está en el suelo como por ejemplo : 










La brutalidad con la que actúa 'La Manada de Gijón', el grupo que dejó en coma a un joven tras una paliza


Ya son cuatro los detenidos por la paliza a Germán, el joven de Gijón que quedó en coma y que sigue muy grave: esta misma noche le han operado entre la vida y la muerte por una complicación cerebral. Los detenidos, que se hacen llamar 'La Manada de Gijón' son muy violentos.




www.google.com







El cabecilla se mofaba de sus ataques y de lo que le hizo a Germán en mensajes del móvil (se da la casualidad que los criminales del caso Antonio García también se mofaron de la salvajada que hicieron por mensajes del móvil) :










Caso Germán | «'Nokeé' a tres... Maté a tres»


La investigación desvela los mensajes de móvil del principal sospechoso tras la agresión




www.elcomercio.es







Pruebas más actuales de corrupción judicial que estos dos casos similares como el de Antonio García y el de Germán Fernández y que encajen en la operación chumi del expediente royuela, lamentablemente las habrá pero tan documentadas como estas no los tenéis, y daros cuenta de que este de Germán Fernández ha transcendido porque la familia lo ha movido sin parar, el de Antonio García no trascendió tanto y el resultado lo visteis, los criminales demostrando por redes sociales estar en libertad, uno de ellos poniendo en Facebook que trabaja en Mercabarna y teniendo una hija con una casi adolescente.


Y estos ya lo veis, riéndose en la llegada al juzgado y descojonandose de la risa al lado de la víctima y sus familiares y SIN PEDIR PERDÓN A LA VÍCTIMA NI ARREPENTIRSE. 



Ni cotiza que este tipo de chusma es contratada por fiscalía corrupta para realizar asesinatos por encargo y/o deshacerse de cuerpos etc a cambio de dinero, y cuando no sean necesarios, desaparecerán del mapa como los sicarios de la operación chumi.



ESTO ESTÁ PASANDO AHORA, por lo que hay que dar por hecho que a día de hoy, hay un ER por cada región, en Cataluña, Asturias, Madrid, en cualquier región.



Mirad esas dos fotos, ese lenguaje corporal de esos dos criminales que se van de rositas y encima para seguir haciendo el mal y aún cosas peores a ordenes de la funcimafia, es la descripción gráfica de INJUSTICIA.


----------



## George Ivánovich (28 Mar 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis del caso Antonio García?
> 
> 
> Dicho caso era el más evidente de corrupción judicial en la actualidad que encaja en lo denunciado en el expediente royuela, concretamente en la operación chumi, la fiscalía corrupta de turno deja en libertad a peligrosos criminales a cambio de realizar sicariato.
> ...



Hola renko


----------



## javvi (29 Mar 2022)

Para don @Uritorco :

*LA PISTA HEBREA*







Preparacionismo: - 11M: LA PISTA HEBREA. EL MISTERIO DE LAS TRES CAPAS DE CALZONCILLOS.


Josep Arimany Manso es médico forense, dermatólogo, y actualmente regidor del ayuntamiento de Vic. Es el forense que presuntamente amaña autopsias en el Expediente Royuela. Esto echa para atrás a mucha gente que desconfía del famoso expediente. Sin embargo, Arimany ya tenía mucho recorrido...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Uritorco (29 Mar 2022)

Lo último:


----------



## Uritorco (30 Mar 2022)

Hoy a la noche hay un directo.


----------



## Bimmer (30 Mar 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Para don @Uritorco :
> 
> *LA PISTA HEBREA*
> 
> ...




Hola @javvi 


Se puede encontrar el nombre de el defensa central del Albacete de la temporada 80/81 pero no hay manera de encontrar quién fue el fiscal jefe del tribunal superior de chusticia de Madrid entre 1990 y 2000.


Sabe usted quién fue?


----------



## Duda Metódica (30 Mar 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Hola @javvi
> 
> 
> Se puede encontrar el nombre de el defensa central del Albacete de la temporada 80/81 pero no hay manera de encontrar quién fue el fiscal jefe del tribunal superior de chusticia de Madrid entre 1990 y 2000.
> ...



Según el BOE. el 10/10/1992 Bermejo fue nombrado Fiscal Jefe del TSJM. Se mantuvo en el cargo hasta el año 2003 en que fue cesado, siendo el nuevo fiscal jefe Manuel Moix. Bermejo se jubiló en febrero de 2020.

Según la web de la Fiscalía, María Ángeles Sánchez Conde (según aparece en varios medios, amiga de Delgado) ostentó el cargo de Fiscal Jefe del TSJM en 1992. Cabe suponer que sería solo durante unos meses, antes del nombramiento de Bermejo.

Entre 1990 y 1992 no he encontrado información (editaré si lo encuentro).

Edito:
Según Wikipedia Jesus Silva Porto fue Fiscal Jefe del TSJM desde 1989 hasta 1992.
Nombramiento: https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/1989/06/07/pdfs/A17273-17274.pdf


----------



## javvi (31 Mar 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Hola @javvi
> 
> 
> Se puede encontrar el nombre de el defensa central del Albacete de la temporada 80/81 pero no hay manera de encontrar quién fue el fiscal jefe del tribunal superior de chusticia de Madrid entre 1990 y 2000.
> ...



Hola @Bimmer Efectivamente, el tema parece bastante opaco. Tampoco encuentro la información que busca. Es increíble que la Administración del Régimen del 3 de abril (pronto el aniversario), como dice nuestro amigo, no nos ponga un listado claro de quien ocupó ese cargo uno por uno ¿Alguna otra historia truculenta relacionada con la 2ª división?

Yo ahora estoy más liado con un hilo sobre el *Gabinete del Doktor Arimany* y sus amigos narigudos.










Tengo ya unos cuantos bocetos que se van conectando. Espero poder terminarlos y postearlos antes de que me liquiden.






Preparacionismo: - 11M: LA PISTA HEBREA. EL MISTERIO DE LAS TRES CAPAS DE CALZONCILLOS.


Josep Arimany Manso es médico forense, dermatólogo, y actualmente regidor del ayuntamiento de Vic. Es el forense que presuntamente amaña autopsias en el Expediente Royuela. Esto echa para atrás a mucha gente que desconfía del famoso expediente. Sin embargo, Arimany ya tenía mucho recorrido...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## CesareLombroso (31 Mar 2022)

el video de ayer con el juez corrupto y vividor lo va a ver supu. Que asco me da el cantamañas ese pedigüeño, a ver si lo entalegan ya coño.

Y a su charo la trankimazines, la inyeccion


----------



## Uritorco (1 Abr 2022)

Interesante vídeo el de hoy.


----------



## CesareLombroso (2 Abr 2022)

URGENTE: AQUI PONE QUE HAN ENTALEGADO A ROYUELA PADRE,

ES CIERTO O TROLLEADA?






"Ingresa en la prisión de Brians Alberto Royuela por denunciar falsamente a fiscales y jueces" (El Mundo)


Ingresa en Brians Alberto Royuela por denunciar falsamente a fiscales y jueces / EL MUNDO EL FRAUDE DE LA PRESUNTA MASONERÍA ATEA, COMUNISTA Y SATÁNICA (3). EL CASO LÉO TAXIL O LA INVENCIÓN DE LA SINAGOGA DE SATÁN




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Burbunauta (3 Abr 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> URGENTE: AQUI PONE QUE HAN ENTALEGADO A ROYUELA PADRE,
> 
> ES CIERTO O TROLLEADA?
> 
> ...



Es del año 2007. Ni caso.


----------



## Burbunauta (3 Abr 2022)

Resumen hasta ahora:

Dolores Delgado ha sido nombrada sucesora de Mena. En el plano "oculto" se encargará del tráfico de drogas, de armas y asesinatos por encargo (al estilo McAfee). En el plano "visible", Delgado es la encargada de nombrar entre otras a la jefatura antidrogas. Ya podemos imaginar que nombrará a uno de la banda.

La organización ha quedado ya totalmente consolidada prácticamente imposible de deshacer:

El Ministerio del Interior lo controla Marlaska.

Delgado controla los Jueces y jefaturas

Margarita Robles el Ejército

La presidencia del gobierno: el propio Sánchez es de la metamafia.

Pumpido y otros en el TC.

Y el Capo superior parece que es Zapatero.


----------



## Duda Metódica (3 Abr 2022)

Burbunauta dijo:


> Resumen hasta ahora:
> 
> Dolores Delgado ha sido nombrada sucesora de Mena. En el plano "oculto" se encargará del tráfico de drogas, de armas y asesinatos por encargo (al estilo McAfee). En el plano "visible", Delgado es la encargada de nombrar entre otras a la jefatura antidrogas. Ya podemos imaginar que nombrará a uno de la banda.
> 
> ...



De ser cierto lo que cuentan los Royuela, todos los resortes de poder de este país estarían en manos de una logia extranjera a través de su mafia local. En esta mafia, sin ninguna clase de escrúpulos, ZP tendría un papel relevante. Bajo esta premisa, sería muy extraño que la metamafia se hubiera quedado al margen de algo tan gordo como el 11M. Habría que tomar en consideración la hipótesis de que de alguna manera estuviesen involucrados en la matanza. No me extrañaría que acabe saliendo en el expediente alguna conexión entre el 11M y la Organización.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (3 Abr 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> De ser cierto lo que cuentan los Royuela, todos los resortes de poder de este país estarían en manos de una logia extranjera a través de su mafia local. En esta mafia, sin ninguna clase de escrúpulos, ZP tendría un papel relevante. Bajo esta premisa, sería muy extraño que la metamafia se hubiera quedado al margen de algo tan gordo como el 11M. Habría que tomar en consideración la hipótesis de que de alguna manera estuviesen involucrados en la matanza. No me extrañaría que acabe saliendo en el expediente alguna conexión entre el 11M y la Organización.



Si hay documentación sobre el 11M


----------



## Lammero (3 Abr 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> ¿Pero es que aun no sabes quien es el forero que ha abierto ese hilo?




Pues el que abre éste también tiene tela.
Luz de gas a dos bandas, clásicos foriles de ayer y de hoy.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Abr 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Según el BOE. el 10/10/1992 Bermejo fue nombrado Fiscal Jefe del TSJM. Se mantuvo en el cargo hasta el año 2003 en que fue cesado, siendo el nuevo fiscal jefe Manuel Moix. Bermejo se jubiló en febrero de 2020.
> 
> Según la web de la Fiscalía, María Ángeles Sánchez Conde (según aparece en varios medios, amiga de Delgado) ostentó el cargo de Fiscal Jefe del TSJM en 1992. Cabe suponer que sería solo durante unos meses, antes del nombramiento de Bermejo.
> 
> ...





Muchas gracias.


Vaya, Bermejo, el que tiene el récord de encargos de asesinato a Mena.


Lo preguntaba porque llevo tiempo estudiando el caso del crimen del rol, y la versión oficial de este caso no es que sea igual de insultante que la del 11M o Alcaseer, es que está hecha a propósito para que el que tenga dos dedos de frente llegue a la conclusión de que participaron más sujetos tanto en ese sádico asesinato como en otro que hubo y cuyo cadáver apareció en la misma zona escasos días antes y el cual no se le atribuye a los asesinos del rol.


Y claro, Alcasser en noviembre de 1992, tenemos la teoría de que las chicas fueron torturadas, violadas y asesinadas en varios chalets de Madrid, tenemos el clan de la Moraleja, el crimen del rol es en Abril de 1994, el lugar en el que aparece el cadáver es en Hortaleza a 8 minutos en coche de la Moraleja.


La pena de prisión de los del rol fue insultante, a uno 4 años en un centro de menores y al otro 14 años en prisión, y al que se le dejó estudiar 3 carreras y lo que eso supone, permisos para salir de la cárcel a hacer los exámenes, y lo que implica, tuvo la mente siempre ocupada para no pensar en lo que hizo.



Pero claro, si les cayó esa pena igual fue porque "solo" miraron el sádico asesinato cometido por otros sujetos de los que no se sabe nada pero se puede intuir que fueron de la misma banda que los del caso Alcaser.


Y claro, estos hechos sucedieron en Madrid, estando de fiscal jefe el individuo que más encargos de asesinato le ha pedido a Mena.


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Abr 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> ¿Pero es que aun no sabes quien es el forero que ha abierto ese hilo?




Pues no conocia al subnormal, mea culpa.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Abr 2022)

BROOOOOOOOOOTAL

no tengo tiempo para seguir toda la trama.
pero brvtal el giro de guion de como finalmente habrian apartado a MENA por que se pega unos invents que ya le ven que es toxico
pero aun asin, telita los plot twist y los giro

y brutal el mensaje de " mira ver" es tu oportunidad " de hacer algo ... que rompa todo el guion que habia escrito para su vida de criminal

brutal






​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## Uritorco (4 Abr 2022)

Hoy toca el tema covid. Estos criminales lo abarcan todo.


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Abr 2022)

ÚLTIMA HORA: La Audiencia Nacional abre diligencias penales por los presuntos 3 Millones de Dolores Delgado en un paraíso fiscal



Chapapote1 dijo:


> Foto: Monserrat Boix para Wikimedia Commons
> *El juzgado central de instrucción nº 6 es el encargado de instruir las Diligencias Previas 28/2022, en donde Zapatero aparece también como denunciado por los delitos de fraude fiscal, evasión y blanqueo de capitales, como lo demostraría el ingreso de las cantidades que se le atribuye pactadas con Dolores Delgado en su supuesta cuenta de Panamá.*
> 
> La nota que habría dirigido Zapatero a Delgado se expresaría en estos términos:
> ...


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (5 Abr 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: La Audiencia Nacional abre diligencias penales por los presuntos 3 Millones de Dolores Delgado en un paraíso fiscal



Y sus amigos pederastas no la van a proteger?


----------



## Eurostreamuno (5 Abr 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: La Audiencia Nacional abre diligencias penales por los presuntos 3 Millones de Dolores Delgado en un paraíso fiscal



(Nota importante. - La información junto con la documentación que se acompaña ha 
sido aportada al Buzón de Denuncias de ACODAP por el investigador Santiago 
Royuela Samit)


----------



## Uritorco (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Uritorco (7 Abr 2022)

Los últimos vídeos. El primero especialmente interesante. Se produce algún corte.


----------



## deportista (8 Abr 2022)

terrible lo del expediente royuela


----------



## Uritorco (9 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Alvarez es artículista del periódico "EL PAIS" desde el año 2007. Su colaboración con el diario polanquista empezó justo después de su jubilización en 2006. Un artículo mensual ininterrumpidamente. Ir atando cabos.


----------



## Uritorco (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Bimmer (10 Abr 2022)

En su día hice un post sobre los artículos de Mena en El País, comenzó a publicar artículos desde finales de 1980, publicaba regularmente artículos hasta 1996, fecha en la que se convierte en fiscal jefe del TSJ de Cataluña, y casualmente no vuelve a publicar artículos en El País hasta que finaliza el cargo de fiscal jefe en 2006, es en el 2006 o 2007 cuando vuelve a publicar artículos, y el primero que publica se titula algo así como : "A todo cerdo le llega su San Martín".


En dicho artículo cuenta muy por encima lo que ha hecho como fiscal jefe y reflejado en el expediente royuela.


Por cierto, @javvi igual se le ha escapado esto, otro delito más de la organización criminal : 










Nombrado un fiscal especial para investigar Ios incendios en el textil


José María Mena ha sido designado fiscal especial para coordinar y dirigir las investigaciones iniciadas por la policía y la Guardia Civil para aclara




elpais.com







La funcimafia quemó 8 empresas del sector textil.


Y otra cosa javi, sobre el crimen del rol y el otro similar que apareció el cadáver en el mismo descampado y semanas antes al del crimen del rol, le recomiendo que lo investigue, las versiones oficiales de ambos asesinatos sádicos y cometidos 1 año y 6 meses después de Alcaser, no se sostienen, apuesto a que los asesinos de Alcaser fueron los mismos que los del rol y el similar anterior al del rol, cuya víctima mortal era de una familia adinerada y probable apellido de la aristocracia, llamado : "De Torres".


----------



## javvi (10 Abr 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Y otra cosa javi, sobre el crimen del rol y el otro similar que apareció el cadáver en el mismo descampado y semanas antes al del crimen del rol, le recomiendo que lo investigue



Prometo hincarle el diente cuando tenga más tiempo. Parece un caso más que interesante. Ahora no puedo porque estoy muy liado en un hilo que he abierto (no me gusta dispersarme). Se trata de la conexión entre el ER, el Gabinete del doktor Arimany, sus amigos narigudos, y la mayor matanza perpetrada en España después de la Guerra Civil. 

Con la soberbia me caracteriza creo haber resuelto el *Misterio de los* *Calzoncillos Trinitarios de Iñaki*, y el *Enigma de la Chapuza de la Mochila de Vallecas*. El doktor Arimany es un pelele al lado de su colega narigudo: *Yehuda Hiss.*

Lo que no entiendo es cómo sigo vivo, quizá porque ni Cristo me hace caso. Casi rezo por que no se haga viral.






Preparacionismo: - 11M: LA PISTA HEBREA. EL MISTERIO DE LAS TRES CAPAS DE CALZONCILLOS.


Josep Arimany Manso es médico forense, dermatólogo, y actualmente regidor del ayuntamiento de Vic. Es el forense que presuntamente amaña autopsias en el Expediente Royuela. Esto echa para atrás a mucha gente que desconfía del famoso expediente. Sin embargo, Arimany ya tenía mucho recorrido...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (10 Abr 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Prometo hincarle el diente cuando tenga más tiempo. Parece un caso más que interesante. Ahora no puedo porque estoy muy liado en un hilo que he abierto (no me gusta dispersarme). Se trata de la conexión entre el ER, el Gabinete del doktor Arimany, sus amigos narigudos, y la mayor matanza perpetrada en España después de la Guerra Civil.
> 
> Con la soberbia me caracteriza creo haber resuelto el *Misterio de los* *Calzoncillos Trinitarios de Iñaki*, y el *Enigma de la Chapuza de la Mochila de Vallecas*. El doktor Arimany es un pelele al lado de su colega narigudo: *Yehuda Hiss.*
> 
> ...



Vale pero leo que en la primera linea dices que es el fiscal.
Es el director del instituto de medicina legal. Forense.
Y promueve la eutanasia en televisión.


----------



## javvi (10 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Vale pero leo que en la primera linea dices que es el fiscal.
> Es el director del instituto de medicina legal. Forense.
> Y promueve la eutanasia en televisión.



¡Joder! es verdad, menudo lapsus nada más empezar, ¿todo lo que me he currado lo jodo en la primera línea por esa tontería? pues me temo que sí. Gracias por avisarme, esto tengo que enmendarlo.


----------



## Uritorco (11 Abr 2022)

Vaya con el Zapatero...!!!


----------



## Peritta (11 Abr 2022)

Bueno, pues por aquí aparezco cual ave Fenix pero es por que el hijoeputal @calopez me ha borrado siete u ocho postas y he dejado de ser Atila: el rey de los unos

sin hache.

Vamos, que me había ido a lo campeón, con un repocker de ases pero el gilipoyas éste me lo ha descacharrado.

Más tonto y nace oveja.

Lo siento. Cada vez pongo menos la mano en el fuego por el expediente Royuela.
Éso sí, aunque tengo mis dudas, no le niego verosimilitud alguna. Ya me gustaría a mí no creérmelo.

No sé, yo me hubiera centrado en las primeras víctimas, de las que había nombre y dos apellidos, estaban por allí cerca y había familiares a los que preguntar, ...si es que a alguien le daba por investigar claro, más que en esta otra trama internacional donde solo hay nombre y primer apellido y el sargento Ruiz está escondido. Que ya no está.
A saber quién es ahora el nuevo jefe de equipo o su brazo ejecutor.

Pero cualquiera le lleva la contraria a don Santi, que hace más caso a trolls que le bacilan y le toman el poco pelo que tiene, que a las personas humanas. ¿Yo?, yo ya he dejado de escribirle en su Youtube.

¿No hay por ahí fosas?. Pues a ello coño.
Tiene que darles más susto una concentración en Mequinenza o en Nosedónde que _me se_ van los nombres, que en Madrid intentando rodear el Congreso de los Diputados el día antes o después de San Isidro.
Ya ves tú.
Concéntrense alrededor de la plaza de toros y puede que la cosa tenga más repercusión.

Don @javvi, tiene una pinta estupenda su hilo. A ver si le echo un ojo y le dejo alguna posta (que no poste, jua, jua, jua) por allí.



Bimmer dijo:


> La funcimafia quemó 8 empresas del sector textil.



Sí, me acuerdo que hubo una época, anterior al 2004 (fue cuando yo abrí los ojos y empecé a escribir), que había incendios en naves industriales barcelonesas cada dos por tres. Todo éso pareció acabarse cuando empuraron al juez Estivill. Lo que no sabía es que atacaban al sector textil más que a ningún otro.

Hala, ya sale el Amancio Ortega de sospechoso para alegría de rojeras.

Pero no, éso no sale en los papeles de Mena o en los que don Santi nos ha querido enseñar.

Sí, no todo ha salido de la clínica del doctor Morín. Pero éso lo compró el señor Alberto por 80.000€, que ya es pagar, y es suyo que nadie se lo puede quitar. Luego lo tienen mu fácil para echarle una fotografía, con toas sus carpetas de colorines,

y callarme a mí la boca de una puta vez.

No sé de dónde puñetas sacan las notas de "pasar a limpio y enviar", pero ya les metieron un gol con las propiedades en Miami o en Monterrey.

¿Cómo le envían las notas al Mac Dowell éste que está en Florida?. Ahí no llega el García de la Serrana. ¿Usan palomas mensajeras?, ¿sobres lacrados en valijas diplomáticas?.
¿Qué sentido tienen las notas manuscritas en los correos transatlánticos?.


______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Uritorco (11 Abr 2022)

El cartel de la convocatoria del ER en Madrid luciendo ...la bandera republicana!!! Y como complemento pidiendo la separación de poderes, cuando eso es precisamente uno de los puntos programáticos por los que ha batallado siempre la masonería.

Tenía pensado acercarme hasta Madrid ese día, pero ya no lo pienso hacer.

Ese patético y lamentable "apoliticismo" de Santi es uno de los aspectos que más me está exasperando. Nuestro enemigo puede ser político y practicar política, pero nosotros no.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (11 Abr 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1021142
> 
> 
> El cartel de la convocatoria del ER en Madrid luciendo ...la bandera republicana!!! Y como complemento pidiendo la separación de poderes, cuando eso es precisamente uno de los puntos programáticos por los que ha batallado siempre la masonería.
> ...



Precisamente para eso la pone, para evitar altercados internos y enfrentamientos entre los manifestantes.


----------



## javvi (11 Abr 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Don @javvi, tiene una pinta estupenda su hilo. A ver si le echo un ojo y le dejo alguna posta (que no poste, jua, jua, jua) por allí.



Falta le hace, ayer un forero, que se hace llamar como el malvado de este hilo, descubrió un gazapo de cuidado en la primera línea y tuve que rectificar inmediatamente. Imagino que habrá unos cuantos más. 

Seguiré con mis postes, aunque sólo sea por no perder las viejas costumbres: llevarle a usted la contraria sistemáticamente y por deporte.


----------



## javvi (11 Abr 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1021142
> 
> 
> El cartel de la convocatoria del ER en Madrid luciendo ...la bandera republicana!!! Y como complemento pidiendo la separación de poderes, cuando eso es precisamente uno de los puntos programáticos por los que ha batallado siempre la masonería.
> ...



A mí de la impresión de que se trata de una demolición contralada del ER desde dentro. Pero es sólo eso: una impresión.


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## Uritorco (11 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Precisamente para eso la pone, para evitar altercados internos y enfrentamientos entre los manifestantes.



Generalmente suele ocurrir al revés.


----------



## Uritorco (11 Abr 2022)

Lo han subido hace media hora.


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 Abr 2022)

Han detenido ya al prevaricador impresencia y a la perturbada de su charo?

el otro dia lo detuvieron.

mira q comentario, es justo lo que hace este jeta vividor






Intro

Has enviado




Overxpossed Overxpossed hace 10 meses como detectar una personna psicópata. Simple: siempre te pondrá en dilemas innecesarios y absurdos, priorizando su persona (y caprichos) por sobre tus necesidades.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (12 Abr 2022)

¿Ya han encontrado a Antonio Anglés? Ah no!! Que eso es en otro hilo.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (13 Abr 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1021142
> 
> 
> El cartel de la convocatoria del ER en Madrid luciendo ...la bandera republicana!!! Y como complemento pidiendo la separación de poderes, cuando eso es precisamente uno de los puntos programáticos por los que ha batallado siempre la masonería.
> ...



Los masones han invadido el ER. 
Sospecha de los que escriben en este hilo.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Abr 2022)

Gracias por tu sentido del humor.


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Abr 2022)

El delincuente condenado y prevaricador polidetenido impresencia es tan psicopata que borra mis comentarios en su youtube, la gente no es tonta y ya sabe de que va el pedigüeño vago y maleante oportunista este y su charo la trankimazines.


----------



## deportista (14 Abr 2022)

corrupcion masona


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Abr 2022)

Que alegria tengo, el IMPRESENCIA VA AL TALEGO EN BREVE

VA AL TALEGO EN BREVE



VENGA GENTUZA, A VER A QUIEN ESTAFAS AHORA, QUE OS VOY A VER EN EL TALEGO, ME OYES PERTURBADA DE LOS COJONES, TOMATE TU TRANKIMAZIN

VIVIDORES

QUE VAIS AL TALEGO PERO YA

A JODERSE, ESCORIA Y AHORA VAS Y ME DENUNCIAS, QUE TE ANDO ESPERANDO,


----------



## Uritorco (15 Abr 2022)

Atención al último vídeo:


----------



## Uritorco (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## javvi (15 Abr 2022)

A un servidor se le ocurrió que había similitudes entre el ER y el Expediente Oubiña. Recupero postes:



javvi dijo:


> *¿ EXPEDIENTE LAUREANDO OUBIÑA? PICOS Y PALAS. PAZO DE BAIÓN.*
> . _“Llegaré hasta donde haga falta *para que me devuelvan el Pazo de Baión*”_
> El Tribunal Supremo confirma la legalidad de la expropiación después de 24 años que le embargase la Audiencia Nacional.
> _"Baltasar Garzón quien procedió a su completo embargo para hacer frente a la multa de la Operación Nécora, _*que ascendía a un total de 15 millones de pesetas"
> ...





javvi dijo:


> *LAS FOSAS DEL PAZO DE BAIÓN O EL EXPEDIENTE LAUREANO OUBIÑA
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 645330
> *
> ...


----------



## Liberal templado (15 Abr 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA: La Audiencia Nacional abre diligencias penales por los presuntos 3 Millones de Dolores Delgado en un paraíso fiscal



*Vale, me he precipitado. Ya había dos vídeos explicándolo. Dejo al menos el link para leer el auto del juzgado. 
*
Hace días que ya no participo pero justo entro y veo que se dice que han admitido a principios de abril las * Diligencias Previas 28/2022 *de una querella del juez Presencia contra Zapatero y Dolores Delgado.

Supongo que alguien ya lo habrá subido en el foro, pido disculpas si es así, pero ya hay un auto del 13 de abril, antes de ayer, en el cual no sólo "inadmite" la querella o demanda o lo que sea, sino que se deduce testimonio contra ACODAP y contra el juez Presencia. O sea, de derrota en derrota hasta la victoria final.

Sólo me queda la duda de si es cierto este documento pues lo he encontrado en Newtral que como sabemos es de todo menos neutral.



https://www.newtral.es/wp-content/uploads/2022/04/AUTO-SOBRESEIMIENTO-POR-ART.-641.1-LECRIM-Y-ARCHIVO-DP-28-2022.pdf?x40044


----------



## Liberal templado (15 Abr 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Bueno, pues por aquí aparezco cual ave Fenix pero es por que el hijoeputal @calopez me ha borrado siete u ocho postas y he dejado de ser Atila: el rey de los unos
> 
> sin hache.
> 
> ...



Me alegro que haya vuelto al redil. Me sentía medio huérfano, querido Peritta. ¿Dónde vamos a estar mejor que en el reino del "Ahora sí que sí"? Un abrazo de re-bienvenida.


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Abr 2022)

Liberal templado dijo:


> *Vale, me he precipitado. Ya había dos vídeos explicándolo. Dejo al menos el link para leer el auto del juzgado. *
> 
> Hace días que ya no participo pero justo entro y veo que se dice que han admitido a principios de abril las * Diligencias Previas 28/2022 *de una querella del juez Presencia contra Zapatero y Dolores Delgado.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué se deduce testimonio según esa noticia?


----------



## Burbunauta (16 Abr 2022)

Resumen hasta ahora:

Malas noticias. Borrell es de la metamafia. Cualquier intento (legal) de conseguir librarnos de la corrupción española vía Europa también será detenido mediante el "carpetazo". En España no se puede hacer nada porque todos los puestos clave de la justicia están controlados por la metamafia. Parecía que tal vez Europa podría ser la última oportunidad, pero ya no.

Hay que tener en cuenta que los países que están contra España son básicamente, en Europa, Francia y Alemania y, fuera de Europa, USA y Marruecos. El PSOE está también dividido en estas dos partes. Felipe González recibió la orden (y los pagos) de Alemania de destruir la industria española si querían entrar en la UE. Pero, a partir de Zapatero, el PSOE está controlado (y pagado) por USA. Zapatero y Sánchez son "hombres de Soros".

La última orden dada desde USA a la metamafia española ha sido lo del Sahara. Una decisión tomada personalmente por Sánchez sin consultar con el parlamento ni siquiera con el PSOE. Una decisión propia de un régimen totalitario personalista ordenada (y pagada) por USA a Sánchez. Al parecer USA quiere quedarse con el negocio del gas. En un principio, se ha quedado con el mercado español.

Pero, y esto es una *opinión personal*, no creo que USA se conforme con España. En *mi opinión* es muy probable que USA quiera quedarse con todo el gas en Europa. A USA le convendría una guerra Marruecos-Argelia, lo que haría que Europa entera se quedase sin gas de Argelia, con lo cual USA se quedaría con toda Europa. *Al parecer,* se dice también que en el Sahara hay gas. Una vez el Sahara en posesión de Marruecos, alguna empresa americana se encargaría de la extracción y por tanto España se convertiría en el "hub gasístico" del que hablaba Sánchez, que nadie entendía bien qué quería decir. *Posiblemente *esta sea la razón.

Además esto conectaría con la guerra de Ucrania, que *quizás *forme parte del plan para quedarse USA con el mercado del gas europeo cortando el gas ruso. *En el caso* de que en el futuro haya guerra Marruecos-Argelia, es probable que forme parte del plan. Si *no *sucede esto, entonces es que lo que digo no es correcto y USA solamente se queda con España y como almacenamiento de gas. En todo caso, es tremendamente injusto que 45 millones de españoles tengan que pagar un gas muy caro porque una sola persona, Sánchez, se quiera llenar el bolsillo con unos buenos millones de dólares. Sánchez ha colocado a España a la altura de una tiranía corrupta personalista.

Más. La metamafia ha dado órdenes de que a todas las denuncias contra la corrupción de cientos de millones del PSOE con respecto al material sanitario del Covid se les dé "carpetazo". En cambio, se deben admitir todas las que impliquen a Ayuso. De ahí que actualmente haya muchas noticias de investigación de todo el material comprado en Madrid mientras no se dice nada del comprado por el PSOE.

Más todavía. Dolores Delgado, la sucesora de Mena, se ha largado "en silla de ruedas" corriendo a Puerto Rico, bien sea a reunirse personalmente con sus "jefes" en USA o bien para sacar el dinero de las cuentas denunciadas. Dice Presencia que ha "huido". Los demás dicen que no, porque ella sabe perfectamente que cualquier denuncia acabará en "carpetazo" y por tanto volverá. Pero el tema de la "silla de ruedas" es extraño. Tal vez Delgado se ha impresionado un poco, quizás no ha estado a la altura. Igual no es lo suficientemente psicópata para ese puesto que incluye matar a gente.

Y por último. Mena está acabado. Ya está fuera de la metamafia. Sus últimas notas no tienen pies ni cabeza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Por qué se deduce testimonio según esa noticia?




Por que ese no juez es un puto corrupto expulsado que mendiga donaciones para vivir parasitariamente en vez de currar de lo que sea
y le ha metido una denuncia falsa sin pruebas y la AN lo ha contradenunciado, por listo.

Que ganas tengo de verlo entalegado, por estafarme y a su secretaria la charo de los trankimazines: ingreso psiquiatrico.

dos magantos que se han acercado a la gran familia Royuela para vivir del cuento, como el Marjal ese, otro payaso.


----------



## Peritta (16 Abr 2022)

No, si ya sabía yo que don Baltasar iba a salir por algún lado. ¿Ya no hace de portero en aquellos partidillos contra la droga?.
¿Sigue teniendo gruppys que van a verle salir del hotel como a los actores y a los toreros?.
A ver si le trincan a éste el archivo secreto y nos enteramos de lo del 11-M.
Es que una vez dijo que como él hablase lo mismo le iban a decir que se callara (sic), y como don Josemari tras decir lo de los desiertos lejanos y las montañas remotas, ...ya no dijo más ná.

Qué cabrón.

No sé, últimamente me parecen poco creíbles las notas. La cosa empieza a degenerar en trolleada, o éso me parece a mí.

¿Zapatero haciendo de Mena y mandando redactar las notas a un secretario?. Mu raro Rick, éso es darle tres cuartos al pregonero y meter a alguien más en el nucleo central de la conspiración y con acceso a mucha información. Esperemos que no acabe como los arquitectos de las pirámides.
En cualquier caso los secretarios llevan cuadernos y suelen ser meticulosos y tal, y los papeles deberían ser iguales y no como las notas de Mena, que le da igual si es papel cuadriculado o rayado.

Además, ¿qué sentido tiene enviar una nota al McDowell al otro lado del Atlántico diciéndole que ya le han ingresado en la cuenta?. Joder, éso lo hace un contable o el chico de los repartos. Esas notitas son albaranes de envío y no rulan entre las altas esferas. Ya le avisará el banco al McDowell o a la Margarita Robles.

Don @CesareLombroso se repite usté más que los pedos de alubias. Ha cogido usté una linde circular.

Y lo que me parece pior: para alegrarse del mal ajeno.

Éso es psicopatía señor.
______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## blahblahblah (16 Abr 2022)

Burbunauta dijo:


> Resumen hasta ahora:
> 
> Malas noticias. Borrell es de la metamafia. Cualquier intento (legal) de conseguir librarnos de la corrupción española vía Europa también será detenido mediante el "carpetazo". En España no se puede hacer nada porque todos los puestos clave de la justicia están controlados por la metamafia. Parecía que tal vez Europa podría ser la última oportunidad, pero ya no.
> 
> ...



Si entiendes un poco de la mafia, metamafia, o como le quieras llamar...

¿Por qué sigues proyectando esa ilusión que USA, España, Rusia, Ukraina, Marruecos o Argelia son entidades diferenciadas...?


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 Abr 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> No, si ya sabía yo que don Baltasar iba a salir por algún lado. ¿Ya no hace de portero en aquellos partidillos contra la droga?.
> ¿Sigue teniendo gruppys que van a verle salir del hotel como a los actores y a los toreros?.
> A ver si le trincan a éste el archivo secreto y nos enteramos de lo del 11-M.
> Es que una vez dijo que como él hablase lo mismo le iban a decir que se callara (sic), y como don Josemari tras decir lo de los desiertos lejanos y las montañas remotas, ...ya no dijo más ná.
> ...




Alegrarse del mal ajeno de gente que no te ha hecho nada puede ser psicopatia.

Alegrarse de que un puto vivivor, malnacido, delincuente bicondenado, y manipulador PSICOPATA que se hace pasar por buen juez que no ha sido un PREVARICADOR ( el manipulador vende que sus dos condenas por prevaricacion por beneficiar a amigotes a costa de las victimas "es persecucion a su persona" , ya hay que ser un PSICOPATA HIJO DE PUTA como sin duda es y que lo "han represaliado" por poner la dacion en pago "unos jueces muy malvados" que son casualmente igual de prevaricadores que el, y a mi persona la ningunea, la veja Y NO ME DEVUELVE MI PASTA Y ME AMENAZA, es OBLIGACION DE UD Y MIA alegrarse de que lo vayan a entalegar.

Me importa una mierda que el Mena no entre en prision ya que es un mason de mierda repugnante y sociata pero a MI NO ME HA HECHO NADA , pese a que ha JODIDO A UN CAMARADA pero ME ALEGRO MUCHO de que este puto estafador del impresencia le pongan el ogt como el fuelle de un acordeon XQ ME HA ESTAFADO Y VEJADO CON PREPOTENCIA varias veces.

ESE PAYASO ES OTRO JUEZ ESTEVILL, UN LOCO DE ATAR

Lo entiende o Ud. es psicopata?


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Abr 2022)

*La Mafia Mediática Miente: el auto judicial que les asigna el papel de investigados a Zapatero y Lola Delgado*

Abr 14, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*La Audiencia Nacional está obligada a investigar y mantener al denunciante bien informado sobre el avance de las investigaciones, como ordena la Directiva UE 2019/1937*


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 Abr 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> *La Mafia Mediática Miente: el auto judicial que les asigna el papel de investigados a Zapatero y Lola Delgado*
> 
> Abr 14, 2022 | Notas de prensa
> 
> ...





Mas manipulacion del PREVARICADOR CONDENADO de Impresencia?

Que lo metan ya en prision psiquiatrica al delirante de los cojones, que da mucho asco, tanto como la perturbada que sale en sus videos.


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Abr 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Mas manipulacion del PREVARICADOR CONDENADO de Impresencia?
> 
> Que lo metan ya en prision psiquiatrica al delirante de los cojones, que da mucho asco, tanto como la perturbada que sale en sus videos.




​


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 Abr 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​




Mañana archivado y contradenunciado el Impresencia por denuncia falsa


Y sera la 2, 3 o 4 vez que ocurre?

Y yo que lo vea para alegrarme. 

Os ha engañado a todos yendo de "superman" cuando es un puto corrupto condenado por biprevaricacion y tan matao e indigno que no me devuelve 50 miseros euros de donacion y osan amenazarme.

Ese es tu idolo, un puto ex juez.

Los mios son prohombres de la historia, los jueces son el escalafon mas infimo de la sociedad, no en vano uno de ellos mato a Jose Antonio prevaricando, lo unico que saben hacer.










Sandro Rosell: "La magistrada Lamela prevaricó y tuvo una inductora, la fiscal"


El expresidente del FC Barcelona Sandro Rosell ha asegurado que la jueza Carmen Lamela "prevaricó" en su...




www.europapress.es


----------



## deportista (16 Abr 2022)

518 páginas revelan la verdad absoluta @Parmel


----------



## Eurostreamuno (16 Abr 2022)

Por esto persiguen al juez Fernando Presencia









Por esto persiguen al juez Fernando Presencia


Demoledor.




eldiestro.tv





Demoledor.


----------



## Parmel (16 Abr 2022)

deportista dijo:


> 518 páginas revelan la verdad absoluta @Parmel



La verdad absoluta del fraude, querrás decir.


----------



## Parmel (16 Abr 2022)

renko dijo:


> Bien. Supongo que muchos ya conoceréis el asunto. Se trata de la gravísima trama corrupta que aparece en unos documentos que ha dado a conocer un tal Alberto Royuela.
> 
> Esos documentos pertenecerían al ex-fiscal jefe del TSJC* José María Mena Alvarez, *que los habría mantenido escondidos y que de una forma que sería largo de explicar ahora, habrían llegado a manos de Royuela.
> 
> ...



Esa trama existe, pero se llama Red Gladio. La finalidad del Expediente Royuela es encubrirla con bulos ridículos de todo tipo.


----------



## Parmel (16 Abr 2022)

renko dijo:


> Esos documentos pertenecerían al ex-fiscal jefe del TSJC* José María Mena Alvarez, *que los habría mantenido escondidos y que de una forma que sería largo de explicar ahora, habrían llegado a manos de Royuela.




        


Me recuerda el DNI que encuentran casualmente en el bolsillo del "terrorista" en los atentados false flag.


----------



## Debunker (16 Abr 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Mañana archivado y contradenunciado el Impresencia por denuncia falsa
> 
> 
> Y sera la 2, 3 o 4 vez que ocurre?
> ...




No hay insulto en nuestra lengua que no hayas mencionado contra el Juez Presencia, al parecer porque te engañó y-o robó dinero , para entender tu cabreo contra Presencia, estaba a punto de preguntarte que te estafó ese Juez, como y porqué, siempre supuse que le habrías hecho un encargo por el que te pidió un depósito y que luego no hizo nada o no consiguió nada sobre lo que encargaste, algo que se me hacía dificil de comprender porque Presencia puede asesorar en temas jurídicos pero creo que no puede actuar como abogado en los juzgados .

Ahora dices .
"Os ha engañado a todos yendo de "superman" cuando es un puto corrupto condenado por biprevaricacion y tan matao e indigno que no me devuelve 50 miseros euros de donacion y osan amenazarme."

De verdad eso es lo que tienes en contra de Presencia ? Si es así eres el mejor troll del ER.

En cualquier caso yo ya se que el ER no va a ninguna parte y se que los Royuelas lo pagarán, ya lo dije, mal asunto eso de combinar la conspiración judeo-masónica con el ER, y rematan en el vídeo de ayer con "amigos" o sea mismo bando de la conspiración , de lo de Alcaser, Bar España y una denuncia privada de un Bartholomé, creo recordar, de otra conspiranoia , o sea el ER ya ha sido enmarcado en las cientos de teorías de la conspiración que han sido un rotundo fracaso y sin credibilidad y solo han sido asunto de mofa para la oficialidad de la verdad, y ahora empieza la campaña de los medios que se reirán de la conspiranoia y ninguneo de los Juzgados apoyándose unos en otros y el ER se disolverá como lágrimas en la lluvia y a otra cosa mariposa. Entre todos lo mataron y él solo se murió.


----------



## Duda Metódica (16 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> No hay insulto en nuestra lengua que no hayas mencionado contra el Juez Presencia, al parecer porque te engañó y-o robó dinero , para entender tu cabreo contra Presencia, estaba a punto de preguntarte que te estafó ese Juez, como y porqué, siempre supuse que le habrías hecho un encargo por el que te pidió un depósito y que luego no hizo nada o no consiguió nada sobre lo que encargaste, algo que se me hacía dificil de comprender porque Presencia puede asesorar en temas jurídicos pero creo que no puede actuar como abogado en los juzgados .
> 
> Ahora dices .
> "Os ha engañado a todos yendo de "superman" cuando es un puto corrupto condenado por biprevaricacion y tan matao e indigno que no me devuelve 50 miseros euros de donacion y osan amenazarme."
> ...



Pues parece que ese será el futuro del expediente, acabará como una teoría friki conspiranoica más, y nunca será investigado de forma oficial. Ya ha empezado el linchamiento mediático , por lo que la condena en el juzgado 33 no tardará mucho en llegar.
En los cientos de denuncias presentadas, ningún magistrado, fiscal o policia ha movido un dedo. Cuando no se hacen pruebas caligráficas o se ignoran los números de las cuentas denunciadas, está claro que no hay nada que rascar, que cualquier cosa que pudiera ser una prueba será ignorada, que nada se hará porque cualquier documento que se aporte a una denuncia se considerará falso, sin más.
La única posibilidad de que esto reviente es que aparezcan los inquilinos de las fosas. Esta es la única carta que, con lo que se conoce del expediente, tienen los Royuela. La han jugado muy mal, alentando unas expectativas inexistentes. Nos dijeron que las fosas estaban localizadas y vigiladas y no era verdad. Lo más prudente hubiera sido no hacer público el tema y haber intentado localizar alguna de esas fosas. Hoy por hoy, esta claro que con solo papeles no se va a conseguir nada.


----------



## Peritta (16 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> No hay insulto en nuestra lengua que no hayas mencionado contra el Juez Presencia...



El tonto de los 50 € (o éso dice él). No sé por qué le saqué del ignore dos veces.


Va a tener usté razón don @Bimmer, como bien apunta don @Duda Metódica y el expediente Royuela va a servir para blindar a la "justicia" (yo ya no uso ese vocablo y empleo la palabra "judicatura". Y es que hay que ganar la guerra de las palabras antes de dar la batalla por las ideas) de cualquier clase de duda, crítica, burla, chufla, desconfianza o sospecha.

Amen dice el/la juez. (y perdón por el generonismo). Podéis ir en paz.

Y los jueces no tienen departamento de Asuntos Internos como los guardias. Miedo me va a dar a mí la independencia del poder judicial ése (que le recuerdo que no es lo mismo que "la justicia" con mayúscula, aunque yo la escriba entre comillas, pero es que la leche que compro yo es de la barata) y más con el corporativismo gremial que padecemos.

No, si ya hizo Gallardón, cuando estuvo de Ministro de Justicia, que las apelaciones fueran más caras (prohibitivas) y que solo hubiera una única acusación particular. ¿No se acuerdan?.


Opino que deberíamos cambiarle el nombre al expediente Royuela, como bien apunta el Arconte (me acuerdo más de los motes que de los nombres) y volverlos a llamar "los papeles de Mena". Y es que ésto de cambiar los nombres es una táctica mu buena que emplean a menudo los rojeras. Incluso el Rommel en tiempos de guerra para aparentar que son muchos más. Y así cambian el nombre del partido cada dos por tres. 

Supongo que para darse más difusión, más que para confundir a "las bases" (la juventú ésa que no tiene memoria), porque les recuerdo que seguimos siendo cuatro putos gatos.
Fijo que los 47.000 suscritos que tiene el canal del Youtube, muchos se suscribirán tres o cuatro veces, porque se pensarán que así ayudan a la difusión y lo único que hacen es confundir los números. 

-Hay que llegar a los 2.000 likes. Y ponen emoticonos y todo.

Ya ves tú.


Los jueces son funcionarios, como los policiás, los de los registros civiles, los de hacienda o administración. Sí, luego están las subcontratas y los seguratas, los interinos, los del 4º turno, los reclutas y los que tienen medio pie dentro de la función pública.

Desperté y el dinosaurio aún estaba allí.

¿Que ha sido del archivo del comisario Villarejo?, ahí tiene que salir hasta porno y éso siempre tiene muchos espectadores. ¿Por qué nadie ha relacionado los dos archivos, ni ha vuelto a mencionar la "sección piiiii" para darle vesosimilitud a la cosa?. ¿Qué decían los papeles del Perote?. ¿Por qué no se mencionan estas cosas para mostrar el nido de supercuerdas entrelazadas (no digo vívoras porque don Santi es físico) que culebrean a su antojo por las entretelas de nuestra administración, amparadas en el corporativismo gremial ése que padecemos.

Sabed que cualquier conspiración tiene más conspiradores que conspiranóicos.
Cuidiao pues con los espías, los submarinos y los comisary-manager -éstos mueven "multitudes"- que pueden parecer lo que no son.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.



-Le recuerdo que cada duro público es sagrado -le dijo muy a la romana el almirante Carrero Blanco a un ministro muy de gastar que había en el régimen del 39. Y hoy día el dinero público no es de nadie.
Acabaremos viendo euros a la venezolana.





__





No es que suban los precios, sino que lo que baja es el euro.


A la venezolana. ¿A ver si no?. No ha empezado por un sector en concreto ni por una región en particular. Ha sido todo de golpe y sin responder a ninguna clase de carestía o escasez. Luego ha sido el euro el que ha bajado de valor y no los productos, servicios y materias primas las que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> No hay insulto en nuestra lengua que no hayas mencionado contra el Juez Presencia, al parecer porque te engañó y-o robó dinero , para entender tu cabreo contra Presencia, estaba a punto de preguntarte que te estafó ese Juez, como y porqué, siempre supuse que le habrías hecho un encargo por el que te pidió un depósito y que luego no hizo nada o no consiguió nada sobre lo que encargaste, algo que se me hacía dificil de comprender porque Presencia puede asesorar en temas jurídicos pero creo que no puede actuar como abogado en los juzgados .
> 
> Ahora dices .
> "Os ha engañado a todos yendo de "superman" cuando es un puto corrupto condenado por biprevaricacion y tan matao e indigno que no me devuelve 50 miseros euros de donacion y osan amenazarme."
> ...




Numero 1, tienes baja comprension lectora ( y si realmente eres mujer, pues es lo que tiene)

He explicado mil veces lo que ese delincuente bicondenado y su charo la trankimazines me hizo.

Le di una donacion manipulado por este PSICOPATA INTEGRADO que va de victima cuando es un corrupto que beneficio a sus amigotes a costa de las victimas ( como "buen" juez) y lo echaron. El sujeto me va de victima y organiza una historieta de que " he sido represaliado porque soy un benefactor de la humanidad y cree la dacion en pago" , lo cual no quita que sea un biprevaricador.

El sujeto se niega a devolverme mi donacion cuando intento que haga en mi caso, lo que TANTO SE JACTA en sus putos videos de asesorar a gente realmente represaliada como es mi caso. me ofenden diciendo que " el juez esta muy ocupado salvando españa" y no me puede atender.

¿ entonces porque vende la moto que atiende a todos los represaliados?

les digo, perfecto, devuelvanme el dinero pues. ( miseros 50 pavos)

La charo niega que me conozca, que le les haya mandado dinero ( una loca de atar como se ve en los videos donde todo indica, va bajo el efecto de severa medicacion psiquiatrica y no lo digo de broma, cualquiera puede verlo, ademas negar la realidad...) Le mando los pantallazos del ingreso y osa amenazarme con "denunciarme".

Le digo adelante, denuncieme, llevare su denuncia falsa al PSOE y se usara para meterlos donde tienen que estar: EN EL ALA PSIQUIATRICA DE FONTCALENT ( junto con Noelia Mingo)

Si con esto alguien sigue apoyando a ese chorizo, vividor, indigno e ILEGAL, pues encima se niegan a darme las hojas de reclamaciones y eso es multa automatica de 3000e que estoy intentando que les metan.

RESUMEN: es un psicopata vividor corrupto, mendigo, mentiroso y psicopata que quiere vivir de donacione sy tan infame que no dice, comete tus 50 pavos y metetelos por el culo, que es lo que cualquier persona normal haria, pero repito, ES UN PSICOPATA


ESTO ES EL IMPRESENCIA, UN PSICOPATA INTEGRADO Atencion: He llegado a la conclusion de que el juez corrupto y expulsado Impresencia es un PSICOPATA INTEGRADO. No solo me ha estafado economica y emocionalmente ( siendo esta la peor, ya que ha abusado mi fibra sensible hacia las victimas de psicopatas) El patan es convincente A continuación, transcribo una serie de criterios para catalogar al Trastorno Psicopático de la Personalidad (Hare, Hart y Harper 1991) 1) Locuacidad y encanto superficial LA CUMPLE 2) Autovaloración exagerada – Arrogancia LA CUMPLE, ES UN MEGALOMANO, de hecho me respondieron que"no me podian atender porque el juez estaba salvado España", ponte la capa superman y ve a salvar Ucrania, PAYASO ENFERMIZO 3) Ausencia total de remordimiento o culpa. LA CUMPLEN, no solo no me han devuelto el dinero sino que me han amenazado con denunciarme, cosa que espero para hacerles llegar al PSOE la denuncia falsa y que entaleguen al PREVARICADOR de mierda OPORTUNISTA, TREPA Y PEDIGÜEÑO. 4) Manipulación ajena y utilización de la mentira y el engaño como recurso. LA CUMPLE VIVE DE MENDIGAR DONACIONES "PARA UNA BUENA CAUSA"que no es mas que vivir parasitariamente de los demas. 5) Ausencia de empatia en las relaciones interpersonales.LA CUMPLE, VER PUNTO 3 6) Problemas de conducta en la infancia NO SE/NO CONTESTO 7) Conducta antisocial en la vida adulta, LO ECHARON DE JUEZ POR CORRUPTO: ANTISOCIAL COMPLETO, PREVARICADOR




Impulsividad. LA CUMPLE, SUS JUICIOS DE VALOR SOBRE JUECES DE MAYOR RANGO SON IMPROPIOS DE ALGUIEN SANO. 9) Ausencia de autocontrol LA CUMPLE, VER PUNTO ANTERIOR 10) Irresponsabilidad. LA CUMPLE, EL IRRESPONSABLE ME ESTAFA, PERO ESTO EVITA QUE SE HUBIESE LLEVADO MILES DE EUROS EN ASESORAMIENTO, A LO QUE ES ENCIMA UN TOLILI ( tipico de psicopatas que no pueden establecer objetivos a medio y largo plazo, son cortoplacistas) 11) Estilo de vida parásito , LA CUMPLE, NIVEL MASTER DEL UNIVERSO 12) Conducta sexual promiscua NO TENGO DATOS 13) Falta de objetivos realistas y a largo plazo LA CUMPLE, VER PUNTO 10 14) Necesidad de estimulación constante y tendencia al aburrimiento. NO TENGO DATOS 15) Diversas relaciones matrimoniales de corta duración. NO TENGO DATOS PERO ESTA DIVORCIADO Y REJUNTADO 16) Conductas delictivas : LA CUMPLE, ES JUEZ/DELINCUENTE Y CONDENADO en firme, notese el pleonasmo. Lo dicho, un psicopata de manual, en mi vida he conocido un solo juez decente, bueno solo uno y era falangista y lo jubilaron. Nuestro protagonista infame no podia ser menos
Mostrar menos


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 Abr 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> El tonto de los 50 € (o éso dice él). No sé por qué le saqué del ignore dos veces.
> 
> 
> Va a tener usté razón don @Bimmer, como bien apunta don @Duda Metódica y el expediente Royuela va a servir para blindar a la "justicia" (yo ya no uso ese vocablo y empleo la palabra "judicatura". Y es que hay que ganar la guerra de las palabras antes de dar la batalla por las ideas) de cualquier clase de duda, crítica, burla, chufla, desconfianza o sospecha.
> ...




Puedes meterte por tu dilatado ano tu ignore, total eres otro trollaco que osa dudar de la gran familia Royuela, siendo otro tarado de los que pululan por aqui junto con la supuesta charo de baja comprension lectora mas arriba plasmada.

A mamarla perdedores y no olvideis donar pasta al vividor del impresencia, como buenos alienados por un psicopata, de la misma talla moral, mental y psiquiatrica que el tal Parmel, si no es que sois un multi suyo.


Retrato policial de Perrita y Debuker:


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 Abr 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Pues parece que ese será el futuro del expediente, acabará como una teoría friki conspiranoica más, y nunca será investigado de forma oficial. Ya ha empezado el linchamiento mediático , por lo que la condena en el juzgado 33 no tardará mucho en llegar.
> En los cientos de denuncias presentadas, ningún magistrado, fiscal o policia ha movido un dedo. Cuando no se hacen pruebas caligráficas o se ignoran los números de las cuentas denunciadas, está claro que no hay nada que rascar, que cualquier cosa que pudiera ser una prueba será ignorada, que nada se hará porque cualquier documento que se aporte a una denuncia se considerará falso, sin más.
> La única posibilidad de que esto reviente es que aparezcan los inquilinos de las fosas. Esta es la única carta que, con lo que se conoce del expediente, tienen los Royuela. La han jugado muy mal, alentando unas expectativas inexistentes. Nos dijeron que las fosas estaban localizadas y vigiladas y no era verdad. Lo más prudente hubiera sido no hacer público el tema y haber intentado localizar alguna de esas fosas. Hoy por hoy, esta claro que con solo papeles no se va a conseguir nada.




Las denuncias que puso el impresencia y el otro tarado histrionico del Majara-zal, igual que las denuncias que metieron a Hacienda con tema prescrito hacia lustros ( solo quieren dar la nota y salir en titulares estos dos narcisos-histrionicos) las archivaron incluso antes de abrir el sobre.

Esa es la "calidad" de esos dos parasitos que se han acercado a la familia Royuela para medrar y lo unico que hacen es hundir pero mientras tanto se llevan la pasta de donaciones de incautos como he sido yo y otros tolilis a los que manipula el lloron repugnante y vizco del impresencia que cada dia me recuerda mas al friky de telecirco del Kiko Matamoros hasta en su vizca y perturbada mirada de trastornado.


----------



## Monsieur George (16 Abr 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Pues parece que ese será el futuro del expediente, acabará como una teoría friki conspiranoica más, y nunca será investigado de forma oficial. Ya ha empezado el linchamiento mediático , por lo que la condena en el juzgado 33 no tardará mucho en llegar.
> En los cientos de denuncias presentadas, ningún magistrado, fiscal o policia ha movido un dedo. Cuando no se hacen pruebas caligráficas o se ignoran los números de las cuentas denunciadas, está claro que no hay nada que rascar, que cualquier cosa que pudiera ser una prueba será ignorada, que nada se hará porque cualquier documento que se aporte a una denuncia se considerará falso, sin más.
> La única posibilidad de que esto reviente es que aparezcan los inquilinos de las fosas. Esta es la única carta que, con lo que se conoce del expediente, tienen los Royuela. La han jugado muy mal, alentando unas expectativas inexistentes. Nos dijeron que las fosas estaban localizadas y vigiladas y no era verdad. Lo más prudente hubiera sido no hacer público el tema y haber intentado localizar alguna de esas fosas. Hoy por hoy, esta claro que con solo papeles no se va a conseguir nada.



Creo que en un video de hace meses Santiago decía que *la fosa de Madrid ya estaba localizada*... Personalmente, me creo toda esta historia. Ahora bien, creo que los Royuela están tan ciegos como muchos de nosotros. A ellos "alguien" les pasa la información. Evidentemente, se tienen que fiar de esa fuente. Y se la creen al 100%. De lo que no cabe duda es que quiénes les pasan la información van por libre y con una agenda de intereses muy particular. De hecho utilizan a los Royuela como monigotes para que den la cara y publiquen toda esa información. Esos que les pasan la información no están al servicio de los Royuela.

Y por otra parte deduzco que mucha información que poseen los Royuela, información de terceros (espiados por Mena, por ejemplo), no ha sido revelada. Santiago comentó que no sólo poseían pruebas documentales, también de fotografías y de vídeos...


----------



## Eurostreamuno (16 Abr 2022)

__





Robles Denuncias de ACODAP







msolera3.blogspot.com









__





Margarita Robles carrera delictiva a 28-4-22







msolera3.blogspot.com









__





Denuncias Javier Marzal expediente Royuela







msolera3.blogspot.com









__





Denuncias ante la AEAT Presentadas por AR







msolera3.blogspot.com









__





Santiago Pedraz. Auto 322 asesinatos







msolera3.blogspot.com









__





Arimany Actuaciones en la causa que se sigue en el JI 33 de Barcelona, por la denuncia del Mengele español contra Santiago, DP 622/20-D.







msolera3.blogspot.com









__





"DENUNCIADO EL FISCAL JEFE FRANCISCO BAÑERES SANTOS POR ENCUBRIR ASESINATOS Y CUENTAS BANCARIAS" https://youtu.be/6_0JaCT39MY







msolera3.blogspot.com









__





Cándido Conde-Pumpido Actividades criminales a 16-4-22, según la documentación existente en los papeles de Mena







msolera3.blogspot.com


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 Abr 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




denuncia tambien al frutero que te ha mirado mal,

ARCHIVADAS TOTAS.

Porcentaje de exito del demente Majara-zal y de CACA-DAP = 0%

Proximo ingreso penitenciario del 2ª y psiquiatrico del querulante del 1ª


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 Abr 2022)

La secretaria perturbada acaba de decir en un chat ( mintiendo como siempre) que "yo queria hablar de psicopatia con el juez" y no contarle un caso extremo de 19 denuncias falsas ganadas.

Lo que me ofreci, es como ayuda psicologica a ese juez, por mis conocimientos y encima lo ningunea y manipula, una charo perturbada de manual.

Voy a ser forense y esta loca de atar acaba de demostrarse como lo que es, una loca de manual.

De eso se vale este juez corrupto, de invalidos mentales para usarlos a su merced.

Y sus lamepies en un programa de tv con un presentador que parece que desayuna J &B porque menudos colocones lleva a a diario.

En fin, lo tipico de psicopatas, venderse como victimas y censurar con sus monos voladores ( termino psiquiatrico de sus aliados) a quienes contamos la verdad.

Que ganas tengo de que entre en el talego este PREVARICADOR

¿ Por que no me devuelven el dinero?

¿ Por que no me dan las hojas de reclamacion?

Pues porque solo quieren la pasta, caso cerrado.

Este es el "digno" juez. Un PSICOPATA


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (16 Abr 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> La secretaria perturbada acaba de decir en un chat ( mintiendo como siempre) que "yo queria hablar de psicopatia con el juez" y no contarle un caso extremo de 19 denuncias falsas ganadas.
> 
> Lo que me ofreci, es como ayuda psicologica a ese juez, por mis conocimientos y encima lo ningunea y manipula, una charo perturbada de manual.
> 
> ...



Todo esto por 50 euros de mierda que nadie te obligó a darle.


----------



## Evolucionista (17 Abr 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Puedes meterte por tu dilatado ano tu ignore, total eres otro trollaco que osa dudar de la gran familia Royuela, siendo otro tarado de los que pululan por aqui junto con la supuesta charo de baja comprension lectora mas arriba plasmada.
> 
> A mamarla perdedores y no olvideis donar pasta al vividor del impresencia, como buenos alienados por un psicopata, de la misma talla moral, mental y psiquiatrica que el tal Parmel, si no es que sois un multi suyo.
> 
> ...



Esta pobre no ha podido nacer más fea. Y encima con una obesidad mórbida que le aprisiona el cerebro. Seguramente se volvió lesbiana porque no se acercaban a ella ni los simios para empotrarla. Por cierto, un acto de violencia es salir públicamente dando lecciones de moral sexual con más faltas de ortografía que un neandertal. ¡Vergüenza de imbéciles que tenemos!


----------



## Bimmer (17 Abr 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> La única posibilidad de que esto reviente es que aparezcan los inquilinos de las fosas




No.


La única posibilidad está en que Santiago Royuela, que está al tanto de este hilo, hable del caso Antonio García y las pruebas de que la operación chumi sigue existiendo en la actualidad.


Este tipo junto a dos de sus amigos dejaron tetraplejico a Antonio García tras propinarle una paliza, y del que se burlaron horas después por mensajes en whatsapp, esta foto es de ayer, junto a decenas de fotos y vídeos que muestra en redes sociales y que confirma que está en libertad desde que cumplió 1 año y 11 meses de prisión provisional, y que desde entonces está en libertad : 










La paliza : 





Las burlas de los criminales : 










Brutal paliza en el metro de Barcelona: "Lo convertimos en polvo de tanto pegarle"


La jueza prorroga la prisión para tres jóvenes que agredieron a un pasajero sin motivo




amp.elperiodico.com






Si os fijáis en la noticia, dicen que la juez prorroga la prisión debido a la peligrosidad y de los criminales, pues no hubo prorroga, llevan en libertad desde que cumplieron 1 año y 11 meses de prisión provisional, desde entonces y desde que en Enero de 2020 se celebró el juicio, están en libertad, de hecho el criminal que veis en la foto y el que empieza el conflicto, tuvo una hija nada más salir de prisión (la muestra en redes sociales, en plan padre del año), y en su facebook pone que trabaja en Mercabarna.


La víctima Antonio García : 










"Casi me matan y no sé por qué"


Han pasado ya dos meses. Terribles. Dolorosos. Muy duros. El 26 de junio, poco antes de las seis de la madrugada, Antonio García, de 46 años, regresaba a su casa en




www.google.com







Esto ha ocurrido en Barcelona, y es actual, si alguien puede explicar qué cojones hace semejante chusma en libertad, sin permanecer en prisión y sin recibir una condena, que lo intente explicar.


Lo intento yo : 


La operación chumi que vemos en el expediente royuela sigue vigente en la actualidad, y los criminales del caso Antonio García han sido contratados para realizar lo que el Ruiz y Peña de turno les pidan, y hacer todo tipo de delitos que vemos en el expediente, encaja perfectamente en estos sujetos de dicho caso, recordad que se burlaron de lo que hicieron, y que en el juicio dijeron que fue en defensa propia (cuando las imágenes del vídeo son esclarecedoras), amenazaron a los periodistas a la salida de juicio y en ningún momento pidieron perdón a la víctima ni mostraron arrepentimiento.



ESTE ES EL CASO QUE DA FUERZA Y ALAS AL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA.


Recordad que he dado con estas pruebas porque los criminales se ven con tanta impunidad que ellos mismos comparten las pruebas de que están en libertad subiendo su vida a las redes sociales a las que todo el mundo tiene acceso.


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 Abr 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> No.
> 
> 
> La única posibilidad está en que Santiago Royuela, que está al tanto de este hilo, hable del caso Antonio García y las pruebas de que la operación chumi sigue existiendo en la actualidad.
> ...




Bueno, solo hay que esperar que sean liquidados como el Mena y cia. ha hecho con todos los similares a estos cuando se ha cansado de ellos.
El peor caso fue el del sicario marselles, lo marean para arriba y para abajo y luego lo liquidan.

Cual crees que fue el movil, el tetraplegico andaba en algo de drogas pues?, es lo unico que se me ocurre o fue un tipo random con el que ensayaron y le toco a el?

fiate tu de la PSOE y de jueces como el Presencia...


----------



## Debunker (17 Abr 2022)

El @CesareLombroso me ha debido poner en el ignore porque no puedo citarle, así que os lo cuento al resto, es un artículo muy poco amigo con el Juez Presencia, además habla solo de los concursos de acreedores en el tema de la dación en pago, nada dice de como ese gran éxito afectó a las familias, antes de esa sentencia y lucha de este juez, cualquiera que tuviera una hipoteca a 20 años, por poner ejemplo, y no pudiera pagarla cuando ya había pagado 12 años, perdía la vivienda y quedaba deudor del banco hasta pagar el resto del préstamos de forma que cualquier bien o trabajo del futuro te era embargado hasta cumplir con todo el préstamo, si la vivienda era subastada ocurría lo mismo. 

La dación en pago consistía en que el banco se quedaba con la vivienda y ya no tenías que pagar más, a mis ojos aún así el banco chupaba porque si se paga la hipoteca durante 12 años por el hipotecado y encima se quedan con el 100% de la vivienda el banco gana , imaginaros lo que es 12 años pagando, pierdes totalmente la vivienda y encima debes 8 años más, deuda que vas a pagar sí o sí en cuanto levantes cabeza. En la crisis de 2008 hubo millones y millones que no pudieron pagar la hipoteca cuyas ejecuciones comenzaron más o menos en 2010, los panchitos se largaban de España por miles, y hasta no se que presidente, creo que de Perú, intervino y nos calificó de ladrones al por mayor, en realidad y hasta donde conozco ese sistema bancario de las hipotecas no existe en gran la mayoría de los países de la UE.

Creo que todos los hipotecados deben mucho al Juez Presencia pero ni lo saben. 

El Juez como veis ejerce en Valencia y en efecto es después de conseguir la sentencia de la dación en pago , para lo que tuvo que luchar contra viento y marea y en contra de la poderosa banca, es cuando lo trasladan a una ciudad pequeña, Talavera de la Reina de 80.000 habitantes. 

Esta fue su lucha, ahora el juez es acusado como el peor vicho viviente que pisa el planeta por un tío que le ha donado 50 € y a saber que esperaba de que hicieran por él por esos 50 € porque esa historia no la cuenta. 


*Un "juez estrella" a la valenciana





*



_Presencia Crespo imparte sentencias, juicios y cursos._ LEVANTE-EMV
Se permite "desafiar" al Banco de España y darle "instrucciones". Se erige como intérprete de la Ley Concursal. Y se vanagloria de haber salvado el primer gran concurso de España, el de Llanera, con una deuda reconocida de 700 millones de euros y 13.800 acreedores. Su "receta milagro": la dación en pago del activo inmobiliario y la salida al mercado de todos los inmuebles en manos de la banca. Es Fernando Presencia, titular del Juzgado de lo Mercantil número 2 de Valencia. Su osadía le ha llevado a "provocar" al organismo supervisor y al conjunto de la banca con sus propuestas. Su nombre se ha convertido en habitual en los titulares de la prensa valenciana: sus dos colegas de tareas en los juzgados de lo Mercantil son prácticamente desconocidos para los ajenos al mundo judicial y, desde luego, están lejos de las cámaras y de ponerse a impartir doctrina.
Figura mediática

Sin embargo, el caso de Presencia Crespo es distinto. Un diario de Madrid le hace de vocero hasta el punto de que semanas atrás llegó a informar de que el juez se aprestaba a instruir al Banco de España sobre la política que debía seguir. Una pretensión que dos días después no tuvo más remedio que reducir a la intención de invitar al organismo supervisor a unas jornadas técnicas.

Amable, de buen trato y pronto fácil, el juez Presencia conoce de primera mano la crisis inmobiliaria española porque la vive todos los días en su juzgado. En una conferencia en la Universidad Católica de Valencia, el juez dio a conocer su secreto para salir del concurso, la dación en pago. A partir de aquí, continuó "reinterpretando" la Ley Concursal, como gusta llamar a sus decisiones, muchas veces controvertidas.
El concurso de Llanera
Pero su salto al "estrellato" mediático fue el concurso de la inmobiliaria Llanera, donde aplicó su "experimento". Se empeñó en salvar de la quiebra a sus vecinos de Xàtiva con un convenio discutido y no unánime. Se apoyaba en dos PAI sin aprobar y en una deuda no reconocida. Pero lo consiguió. Con varios recursos ante la Audiencia Provincial, el juez Presencia levantó hace poco la Administración Concursal.

A los acreedores menores, a los que no tienen crédito preferente, a los autónomos no les quedarán ni las migajas después de pagar las deudas tributarias y a los bancos. Pero Presencia tiene otra solución milagrosa: los dependientes económicamente deben a su vez suspender pagos y presentar concurso. A los bancos les dio un tirón de orejas. "Ya es hora de que suelten lastre. Los bancos han llenado sus alforjas de inmuebles y ahora deben vender todos sus bienes hipotecados de forma rápida para que el mercado vuelva a su sitio". Éste era el consejo que daba en un foro inmobiliario. Total, "el mercado ya está roto".
Quejas y encontronazos
Entre toda esta vorágine, con los concursos multiplicándose por cuatrocientos, llegaron las quejas del sector. Los abogados protestaron porque "los mejores concursos siempre van a caer en los mismos administradores". Los seis administradores de Llanera se han repartido algo más de 5 millones en honorarios. Por sus manos han pasado y pasan algunos de los concursos más voluminosos por la cuantía de activos y pasivos de las empresas en suspensión de pagos. Es el caso de Llanera, pero también los de Promociones Armiñana, Muebles Hurtado, Colortex, Construcciones Belenguer, Levante Unión Deportiva, Midascon (filial del Grupo Soler), el Consorcio de Cooperativas de l'Horta o Metrored.
El último encontronazo con un letrado tuvo lugar el pasado lunes. En una actuación inédita, llamó a la Guardia Civil para expulsar a un abogado de la sala tras un tenso enfrentamiento verbal durante la vista para nombrar interventores en la inmobiliaria de Alcampo para garantizar determinados cobros, cómo no, a Llanera.
Conferencias, foros...
Presencia ha convertido la difusión de sus opiniones doctrinales y su experiencia jurídica prácticamente en una segunda actividad profesional. Se ha convertido en un habitual de los foros y jornadas de trabajo especializadas en Derecho Concursal desde que hace dos años estalló la crisis económica y comenzó el aluvión de suspensiones de pagos en las empresas. Ha participado en encuentros de este tipo -que habitualmente se remuneran- por distintas poblaciones de España, desde Bilbao hasta Yecla, Elx o Valencia. En los últimos meses incluso ha sido promotor de alguna de las jornadas, en las que ha ejercido la dirección técnica.
Muchos de los foros y jornadas en los que participa el juez Presencia cuentan con la colaboración y/o patrocinio de colegios de censores de cuentas o abogados, además de bufetes que tienen como actividad la defensa o instancia de concursos de acreedores o bien la administración concursal de las empresas intervenidas judicialmente. Una de las funciones de Presencia es precisamente designar los profesionales encargados de supervisar y administrar el proceso concursal.
Algunos de los patrocinadores y colaboradores de los foros y jornadas han intervenido de forma directa o indirecta en los casos bajo la tutela del juez Presencia Crespo. Galsan Consultores, firma de la que es administrador único Pedro Algarra, figura entre los organizadores del foro sobre el papel de las entidades financieras en los concursos de empresas inmobiliarias que la Ciudad de las Justicia acogió el 30 de octubre del año pasado. En esa jornada también se presentaban como organizadores la Fundación Broseta y los despachos de abogados Gómez Acebo y Pombo y Cuatrecasas Gonçalves Pereira. Este último despacho es el que ha prestado los servicios jurídicos al grupo Llanera durante su proceso concursal, tutelado por Presencia.
Coincidencias
El administrador de Galsan Consultores, Pedro Algarra, también fue designado por el Juzgado Mercantil número dos de Valencia como administrador concursal de dos sociedades: LCL Fresh Service Ibérica, en noviembre de 2008, (ahora en liquidación) y la Sociedad de Transformación Agrícola Nº 9.400 Vidasol, en septiembre de 2007.
El mismo día 30 de octubre en el que por la mañana Fernando Presencia participó como director técnico en el foro de la Ciudad de la Justicia de Valencia, el programa de otra jornada sobre derecho concursal en Yecla anunciaba su intervención por la tarde en una mesa redonda sobre la calificación de los créditos en los concursos. Galsan Consultores figuraba como entidad colaboradora de este congreso.
El despacho de Pedro Algarra también aparece como promotor y coordinador del II Foro de Profesionales de Derecho Concursal de Elx, que se celebró en el centro de convenciones de la ciudad de las palmeras el 22 de junio de 2009 y en el que Presencia actuó como invitado. Este tipo de foros son cerrados y para participar en ellos es necesario abonar una inscripción. En el caso del foro de Elx, la tarifa por asistencia fue de 148 euros por persona.










Un "juez estrella" a la valenciana


Se permite "desafiar" al Banco de España y darle "instrucciones". Se erige como intérprete de la Ley Concursal. Y se vanagloria de haber salvado el primer gran concurso de España, el de Llanera, con una deuda reconocida de 700 millones de euros y 13.800 acreedores. Su "receta milagro": la dación...




www.levante-emv.com


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> El @CesareLombroso me ha debido poner en el ignore porque no puedo citarle, así que os lo cuento al resto, es un artículo muy poco amigo con el Juez Presencia, además habla solo de los concursos de acreedores en el tema de la dación en pago, nada dice de como ese gran éxito afectó a las familias, antes de esa sentencia y lucha de este juez, cualquiera que tuviera una hipoteca a 20 años, por poner ejemplo, y no pudiera pagarla cuando ya había pagado 12 años, perdía la vivienda y quedaba deudor del banco hasta pagar el resto del préstamos de forma que cualquier bien o trabajo del futuro te era embargado hasta cumplir con todo el préstamo, si la vivienda era subastada ocurría lo mismo.
> 
> La dación en pago consistía en que el banco se quedaba con la vivienda y ya no tenías que pagar más, a mis ojos aún así el banco chupaba porque si se paga la hipoteca durante 12 años por el hipotecado y encima se quedan con el 100% de la vivienda el banco gana , imaginaros lo que es 12 años pagando, pierdes totalmente la vivienda y encima debes 8 años más, deuda que vas a pagar sí o sí en cuanto levantes cabeza. En la crisis de 2008 hubo millones y millones que no pudieron pagar la hipoteca cuyas ejecuciones comenzaron más o menos en 2010, los panchitos se largaban de España por miles, y hasta no se que presidente, creo que de Perú, intervino y nos calificó de ladrones al por mayor, en realidad y hasta donde conozco ese sistema bancario de las hipotecas no existe en gran la mayoría de los países de la UE.
> 
> ...





Yo solo tengo puesto en ignore a 4 multis sociatas.

Todo eso de la dacion en pago es una trola, porque a mi nunca me la dieron por ejemplo y tuve que malvender mi vivienda y al final de 5 años de juicios, me hicieron una quita de parte de la deuda.


La autentica dacion en pago es la americana, vas a tu banco, firmas un papel y entregas las llaves y ahi se acaba todo. obviamente pierdes todo lo que has pagado hasta ese momento, pero es que igual hasta sale rentable comparado a algunos alquileres. Esta chapuza que pretendia el iluminado este es otro delirio de enfermo mental y una chapuza.

Este tarado pasa la maquina de la verdad, y no es porque no mienta ( que no dice una puta verdad) es que como los delirantes, se cree sus propias mentiras, ergo no tiene los sintomas de mentir que detecta el poligrafo.


Y todo eso del impresencia esta muy bien pero ahora contestad?

¿ Por que no cogio mi caso de 19 denuncias falsas e informes falsos de policia y gc y psoe falsos?

¿ Por que no me devuelve 50 miseros euros?

Una asocacion contra la corrupcion que se niega a facilitar las hojas de reclamaciones, el colmo ya.

Por que la charo perturbada secretaria hace tecnicas gaslight ( tecnicas psicopatas de negar la realidad, mentir, difamar etc, en vez de cumplir con la ley que tanto enarbolan?

QUE SON UNOS PUTOS CORRUPTOS MANIPULADORES y los que lo defendeis sufris la abduccion por un manipulador psicopata, que va de victima de los bancos cuando es un puto biprevaricador, o es que "se han inventado las pruebas contra el" como ayer me achacaba un payaso en el chat del periodista ese vergonzoso que no he visto un tio mas borracho en la tv que el , el Rojo ese de apellido.

Y por que la charo llamaba a a que me censurasen, que miedo tiene esa psicopata manipuladora, por cierto no sera su mujer? porque vaya dos psicopatas delirantes que se creen sus propias mentiras y vosotros ( al igual que yo al principio) me las comi con patatas.

Fijate si este juez era corrupto y enfermo mental megalomano, que no lo aguantaban n sus compis que son de la misma calaña

Ah otra cosa, un tio que tenia 14 pagas de casi 4000 euros al año, como es que no tiene una vivienda en propiedad cuando en Talavera las he buscado en internet y hay desde 30.000 euros ( españa profunda y vaciada, No Altea Hills ni Calpe), es que da puta pena este psicopata. Me da parasitario , se ve que se lo gastaba todo en pegarse la vidorra, que se ponga a servir cafeses en el Bar Paco a 700e al mes como media España, puto narciso que se le caen las sortijas


----------



## machotafea (17 Abr 2022)

No no exageras... Nadie en este foro exagera. 

Sois unos hijos de puta.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (17 Abr 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> No no exageras... Nadie en este foro exagera.
> 
> Sois unos hijos de puta.


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> El @CesareLombroso me ha debido poner en el ignore porque no puedo citarle, así que os lo cuento al resto, es un artículo
> 
> 
> *Un "juez estrella" a la valenciana
> ...




No habia leído ese articulo de 2010, confirma que es un MEGALOMANO, tal y como ya habia detectado yo hace mucho ( para algo voy a ser forense) y ademas, avido de sacar pasta lo mas posible ( como se ve en el articulo, daba conferencias bien pagadas donde pudiese), ergo se esta lucrando de su trabajo de juez para sacar contrapartidas.

¿ Y este mierda me va de Mr. etica?

Pero que coño hace un juez de provincia dandole ordenes al Banco de España? Le daba ordenes al Caudillo su betunero y su planchadora de corbatas? Pero que mierda es esta, joder que asco de psicopata/narcisista megalomano.

Y encima, se sacaba casi 60.000 pavos al año de juez, mas las charlitas que hasta las promovia el encima, donde coño ha metido toda la pasta que ni paga un puto alquiler de , cuanto sera en Talavera, 300 pavos, 400? Que pretende dejarle la pua al pobre propietario el jeta moroso este?

ESTE ES MR. ETICA? 

PAGA EL ALQUILER, 1 AVISO!!! 

ES QUE ME TOCA ESTE PAVO A MI DE FORENSE Y ACABA EN LA MISMA CELDA PSIQUIATRICA QUE NOELIA MINGO, COÑO, PUTO DEMENTE, TODO SON CONTRADICCIONES, LO PRIMERO QUE SE MIRA EN LOS JUICIOS


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Abr 2022)

Noticia: - tracking resignations: resulta que habia dimitido hace 3 dias la flamante primera ministra de SUECIA Magdalena Andersson. algo habra hecho







www.burbuja.info






*POCO ME PARECE _ POSITIVO Y CONFINADO** Almeida da positivo en Covid-19  *Redacción Catalunyapress
  martes, 21 de diciembre de 2021, 19:32
















*Brote en el Congreso: más de 50 diputados confinados y voto telemático*
*La Cámara baja vuelve a tomar medidas ante el avance de la sexta ola entre sus señorías*
El Congreso de los Diputados recupera el voto telemático ante el avance de la CovidA. Pérez Meca Europa Press

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________







Almeida ha adelgazado mucho... o es apreciación mía


https://www.vozpopuli.com/espana/abogado-denuncia-almeida.html




www.burbuja.info






* Un abogado denuncia a Almeida por no llevar ante la justicia el caso de las mascarillas *








Un abogado denuncia a Almeida por no llevar ante la justicia el caso de las mascarillas


En la denuncia, el abogado Fernando Pamos de la Hoz entiende que Martínez-Almeida, en su condición de funcionario y autoridad, debería haber llevado los hechos ante los juzgados




www.vozpopuli.com









ALGO ESTA DERROYENDO A LOS POLITICOS
PIANO PIANO
Y ONE BY ONE 




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Abr 2022)

PRINCE HARALD
PRESIDENTE DE ALEMANIA Y ESPOSA
POSITIVOS POR COVID 

22 Y 23 DEL 3 MARZO











​


panic in dc16943873

chidlren16943873





@archillect​ 22m


Mar 23, 2022 · 2:42 PM UTC

update 12 abril 2022
zelensky monta un show con el presidente aleman ... que dice que no lo quiere o no se que
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## deportista (17 Abr 2022)

Terrible


----------



## Burbunauta (18 Abr 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Si entiendes un poco de la mafia, metamafia, o como le quieras llamar...
> 
> ¿Por qué sigues proyectando esa ilusión que USA, España, Rusia, Ukraina, Marruecos o Argelia son entidades diferenciadas...?



En vez de países podemos hablar de "legalidades". Hay una legalidad que dice que Sánchez tiene poder sobre 45 millones de personas. Hay otra legalidad que dice que el presidente de Méjico, AMLO, tiene poder sobre 80 millones de personas. Estas legalidades son aceptadas por todos esos millones de personas de modo se no rebelan contra esas legalidades y las obedecen.

USA ha sobornado a Sánchez y AMLO con 10, 20, 40... lo que sea, millones de dólares, y ahora España y Méjico comprarán gas a USA. Gracias a esas legalidades, USA ha ganado 125 millones de consumidores en su mercado de gas solamente sobornando a 2 personas, las que están en la cima de esas legalidades.

Lo de metamafia significa que, aparte de esos sobornos que reciben de USA, estos señores, Sánchez, Zapatero, Delgado, Marlaska, Borrell, Robles y bastantes más, hacen negocios por su cuenta, sobre todo con drogas y encargos de asesinatos. Todo ello mientras mantienen un ideología de izquierdas de hermandad y justicia. Lo mismo que la mafia italiana es muy religiosa o lo mismo que los comunistas adoran el lujo y el dinero. Están todos muy idos de la olla.


----------



## Debunker (18 Abr 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> No habia leído ese articulo de 2010, confirma que es un MEGALOMANO, tal y como ya habia detectado yo hace mucho ( para algo voy a ser forense) y ademas, avido de sacar pasta lo mas posible ( como se ve en el articulo, daba conferencias bien pagadas donde pudiese), ergo se esta lucrando de su trabajo de juez para sacar contrapartidas.
> 
> ¿ Y este mierda me va de Mr. etica?
> 
> ...



Pues si en vez de charlitas hubiera cerrado los ojos al tremendo latrocinio de los Bancos como hacen todos , ahora no estaría como está. Si se hubiera corrompido como miles de jueces, ahora no estaría sin poder alimentar a su familia totalmente arruinado , sería todo lo contrario.

El latrocinio que supone que después de haber pagado X años de un préstamo hipotecario, te dejen sin vivienda, o sea pierdes la propiedad, te expulsen de la misma automaticamente y encima sigas debiendo el préstamo, es un robo a mano armada que, en el caso de inmigrantes los bancos pretendían embargar los bienes que el hipotecado tuviera en su país, por supuesto tanto inmigrantes como nacionales tenían automaticamente embargada su nómina de futuro o cualquier bien futuro.

Fué Correa, presidente de Ecuador, quien hizo un ruido grandioso sobre la ejecución hipotecaria en España en defensa de los ecuatorianos inmigrantes en nuestro país, a los nacionales los defendió el Juez Presencia que, no se libró de mala prensa contra él y por fín el castigo por lo que hoy está como está, sin sueldo , sin plaza, ninguneado, vilipendiado y perseguido. 

"

*ECUADOR *| Habla de 'cláusulas abusivas'

*Correa llama a los ecuatorianos en España a 'rebelarse' ante el 'abuso' de los desahucios*





Rafael Correa, el pasado día 18 en Barcelona. | Foto: Efe
_Europa Press_ | Quito
Actualizado *lunes 26/11/2012* *02:59 horas*

El presidente de Ecuador, Rafael Correa, ha instado a sus compatriotas residentes en España a "rebelarse" ante los desahucios aplicados por las entidades financieras, ya que *suponen una "masacre" y un "abuso criminal"* sobre la población que no puede pagar las cuotas de su hipoteca.
"Las familias *se quedan sin casa, pero encima, se quedan endeudados para toda la vida*", lamentó el sábado Correa durante su programa semanal, en el que informó de los contactos entablados con autoridades en España durante su reciente viaje para asistir a la Cumbre Iberoamericana de Cádiz."






Correa llama a los ecuatorianos en España a 'rebelarse' ante el 'abuso' de los desahucios | portada | elmundo.es


Correa pide rebelión contra los desahucios La Embajada de Ecuador en España calcula que entre 8.000 y 15.000 ecuatorianos no pueden hacer frente a las hipotecas que contrataron.




www.elmundo.es





Miedo das tú, si es que vas a ser forense, no se entiende que "donaras" 50 miserables €, se supone que, porque tenías buena imagen u opinión sobre Presencia y luego reclamas su devolución , a saber porque, y por no devolverte miserables 50 €, Presencia se convierte en la peor bestia del planeta, con eso mimbres y la tremenda corrupción de los forenses en los casos de las aseguradoras con accidentes , yo de tí no me fiara ni un pelo si por 50 € eres capaz de demoler a un ser humano , ni pensar quiero que podrías hacer por 1.000 € , en fín con tu pan te lo comas.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Pues si en vez de charlitas hubiera cerrado los ojos al tremendo latrocinio de los Bancos como hacen todos , ahora no estaría como está. Si se hubiera corrompido como miles de jueces, ahora no estaría sin poder alimentar a su familia totalmente arruinado , sería todo lo contrario.
> 
> El latrocinio que supone que después de haber pagado X años de un préstamo hipotecario, te dejen sin vivienda, o sea pierdes la propiedad, te expulsen de la misma automaticamente y encima sigas debiendo el préstamo, es un robo a mano armada que, en el caso de inmigrantes los bancos pretendían embargar los bienes que el hipotecado tuviera en su país, por supuesto tanto inmigrantes como nacionales tenían automaticamente embargada su nómina de futuro o cualquier bien futuro.
> 
> ...




Vamos a ver, aparte de exhibir una personalidad cluster B como haces ( manipulacion muy burda) y estar siempre con BAJA COMPRENSION LECTORA ( debe ser por ser una presunta charo) te voy a desmontar tus indignos argumentos.

numero 1, este payaso megalomano osaba dar ordenes al Banco de España ( que obviamente se descojonaban de el como no puede ser de otra forma) esto es la MEGALOMANIA de este demente,. ¿ Un grumete da ordenes a un mariscal de campo? En vuestras mentes enfermas por lo visto SI.

Numero 2, esta bicondenado por prevaricacion, por beneficiar a amigotes a costa de las victimas y esto es impepinable. Como es un psicopata manipulador, el tio se vende de victima, "vamos que le han puesto droja en el colacao" " que la raya que me estaba esnifando en el capo del coche señor poli secreta no es mia, yo solo estaba limpiando el polvo del coche con la barbilla y el tubo que tenia metido en la nariz era porque soy asmatico". Esto mismo es lo que defiende ese corrupto miserable enfermo mental.

Numero 3, Tiene una asociacion que su leif motiv es ayudar a victimas represaliadas, mi caso es el mas severo tras el de Royuela, 19 denuncias falsas, intento de incapacitacion con informes falsos, el motivo: robar patrimonio a una familia de reconocidos medicos mas que solventes.

La loca literal y manipuladora como tu de su secretaria, SE NIEGA a coger el caso mas flagrante que hay, que esta en estudio en un monton de universidades como corrupcion, informes falsos tumbados en sede judicial etc.

valiente estafador que no devuelve el dinero y se niega a facilitar las hojas de reclamaciones, ese es i el vividor MEGALOMANO enfermo mental corrupto y su secretaria perturbada mental

¿ Por que no devuelve el dinero, porque me amenazan, por que una asociacion contra la corrupcion es tan corrupta que se niega a cumplir la ley y facilitar las hojas de reclamaciones?

Por que la puta puerca de su secretaria manda bloquearme en el chat de un programa y miente y manipula tal que asi?




Fijaos si mienten que mis padres represaliados y medicos reconocididimos se prestaron a ayudar a este MEGALOMANO que el mismo se queja de que es victima de psicopatas ( nuestra especialidad y me incluyo) y osa llamar "psicopata" a Lesmes ( el juez de mayor rango del Supremo, al del TSJ de su comunidad y todo el que pilla, pero que clase de mierda de juez es este, que casualemte el psicopata es el y proyecta psicologicamente sobre otros y el otro dia su secretaria perturbada osa decir que "ellos no estan para hablar de psicopatia". Oiga so charo puta perra de camisa de fuerza, le hemos brindado la ayuda gratuita a sus severos sintomas psiquiatricos y osa ningunearnos y humillarnos, te tengo delante y te ostio viva, puta perra demente.

Como es capaz de vejarnos y decir que " ellos no estan para hablar de psicopatia", pero acaso se cree que dos medicos se van a prestar a "hablar o debatir de psicopatia" con una perturbada lumpen como si fuera Escohotado en un simposium en el Colegio de Medicos? ( mirad los videos, la loca da mucha grima de lo claramente desquiciada que esta) pues ESTA ES LA CATADURA DE ESTA ESCORIA QUE SI FUERAN POR MI, LES METIA LA INYECCION DE RISPERDAL DEPOT ( ANTIPSICOTICO) y no veian mas el sol en su puta vida ya que estos dos no se van a curar nunca.

Y ti que defiende esta indignidad, vuelta y vuelta y a todos los que defiendan a este miserable, lo que estais es alienados con la cancion que cuenta " soy un juez que buscaba el bien comun y han ido a por mi", SALID DE ESTA DISONANCIA COGNITIVA, QUE ESTE ES UN PSICOPATA QUE QUIERE VIVIR DEL CUENTO Y NO LO AGUANTABAN NI CORRUPTOS COMO EL DE LO LOCO QUE ESTA.

Otro Garzon, otro Zp, otro Mena, esta es otro enfermo mental de la misma talla. y curiosamente todos se venden como " que mejoran la sociedad y son perseguidos por ello".

A MAMARLA


"ellos no estan para hablar de psicopatia", cuando lo que se le estaba era ofreciendo asistencia medica contra el acoso. Esta es la manipuladora esquizo de su charo, pero EL DINERO SE LO QUEDAN


Y otra cosa, no es por 50 euros, es POR HABER TRAICIONADO LO QUE EL MISMO VENDE " ASOCIACION DE AYUDA A REPRESALIADOS" que resulta ser UNA PUTA TAPADERA PARA VIVIR DE DONACIONES. Que hasta eso manipulas, TROLLACO tarado.

Y otra cosa te digo, estoy dando saltos de alegria de que este demente no haya cogido mi caso porque hubiese pasado lo siguiente, el tio me aliena con que he de denunciar a jueces, fiscales, oficiales etc por prevaricacion y falsedad en documento publico ( cosa que es verdad absoluta que se haya perpetrado), me saca miles de euros y au. Asi que como digo, encima TOLILI.

Las multiples causas se archivan en el primer dia, se me contradenuncia por "denuncia falsa o atentado contra la autoridad", de la misma forma que han hecho contra el y contra Santi Royuela, el tio mas grande que he visto tras su padre en este siglo que llevamos.

Acabo en el talego y/o con indemnizaciones millonarias y este demente de juez se lava las manos o lo han ingresado en prision psiquiatrica tiempo atras como todo indica, ha de ocurrir.


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Abr 2022)

Este es PRESENCIA, leedlo, esto es flipante, es un CORRUPTO SUPERSONICO

*El paso de Fernando Presencia por la carrera judicial: ‘destierro’ y expulsión*
Aunque Fernando Presencia se sigue presentando a sí mismo como juez, fue expulsado de la carrera judicial hace ya cinco años y su carrera está plagada de sanciones y acusaciones contra otros jueces y fiscales.

Uno de los momentos más determinantes en la carrera de Presencia fue su destierro como juez en Valencia. Sancionado por el Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ) en mayo de 2012, se vio obligado a dejar los juzgados de lo mercantil de esta ciudad por una falta “muy grave”.


La sanción consistió en un traslado forzoso a un mínimo de 100 kilómetros de Valencia que, finalmente, le llevó a ejercer en unos juzgados de primera instancia de Talavera de la Reina, una localidad a una hora en coche de Toledo.

El detonante fueron unos cursos sobre derecho concursal por los que no sólo cobraba, sino que favoreció a sus estudiantes nombrándolos administradores concursales de empresas en concurso de acreedores. El diario _Levante-El Mercantil Valenciano _publicó entonces que Presencia también había nombrado administrador concursal al presidente de la Fundación Pro Iure, entidad con la que organizaba los cursos por los que cobraba.

*Fernando Presencia benefició a un amigo suyo que atropelló a un peatón y se fugó, según la Justicia*
Ya en los juzgados de instrucción de Talavera de la Reina, el juez Fernando Presencia se encargó de un caso de atropello con fuga. El acusado resultó ser un amigo suyo y vecino con el que solía almorzar, según los hechos probados en la sentencia del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Castilla-La Mancha.

El amigo y autor del atropello ─al que juzgó el propio Presencia─ argumentó que no se había dado a la fuga, sino que no se percató del atropello y que, una vez producido, no pudo ver a la víctima porque, según su testimonio, el cristal estaba empañado por la lluvia. Esto le sirvió a Presencia para obviar un delito de omisión del deber de socorro y acordar el sobreseimiento del caso, que transformó en una simple falta para su amigo.

Según el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Castilla-La Mancha, Fernando Presencia renunció a tomar declaración como testigo a un transeúnte que vio el accidente y que fue quien auxilió al lesionado, tomó la matrícula del vehículo y avisó a la policía.

Por estos hechos, el fundador de Acodap fue condenado a 10 años de inhabilitación como juez y a pagar una multa de 3.600 euros por un delito de prevaricación judicial, pena que fue confirmada por el Tribunal Supremo en julio de 2017. El juez del Alto Tribunal que firmó su inhabilitación fue Pablo Llarena, contra el que Fernando Presencia ha emprendido multitud de denuncias sin recorrido.

También en 2017, Fernando Presencia fue detenido por no presentarse a declarar después de que el jefe de la Fiscalía de Talavera de la Reina le denunciara por injurias y calumnias, denuncia falsa y fraude procesal.

*Más prevaricación y expulsión de la carrera judicial*
Presencia también fue condenado por prevaricación en otra causa en la que, según los hechos probados por el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Castilla-La Mancha y ratificados por el Tribunal Supremo, favoreció a otro amigo suyo acusado de un delito de estafa. El entonces juez sobreseyó y archivó la causa “careciendo de todo sustento jurídico y razonabilidad, sin más prueba que la declaración del querellado”.

Por estos hechos también fue condenado a 10 años de inhabilitación y al pago de una multa de 3.600 euros. Finalmente, *el 26 de octubre de 2017 perdió la condición de juez y se formalizó su expulsión de la carrera judicial*, como confirman fuentes del Consejo General del Poder Judicial a Newtral.es.

Actualmente no es juez, pero Fernando Presencia se sigue presentando como tal y usa su imagen con toga y la placa del poder judicial. De hecho, la página web de Acodap se sigue refiriendo a él como juez y en las notas de prensa que emite con acusaciones de supuestos delitos contra los enemigos de Presencia, este aparece ataviado como magistrado en las fotografías.

Aunque no ha entrado en prisión, Presencia sí ha sido detenido en varias ocasiones. En noviembre de 2019 un juzgado de Talavera de la Reina dictó una orden de detención en su contra para poder notificarle la sentencia que le condenó por otro delito de calumnias con publicidad y contra la autoridad, aunque fue puesto en libertad de inmediato.



Nos ha engañado diciendo que "le habian detenido por no recoger una sentencia" ( algo ilegal) y resulta que era POR NO IR A DECLARAR , PERO QUE PUTO MENTIROSO.

El pobre atropellado al que le niega justicia y favorece al atropellador con la premisa " tenia el cristal empañado y no lo vio" y al testigo ocular que no cito que?

PERO QUE PUTO ASCO COLEGA,

Y cobrar por las charlitas y poner de admis concursales a sus amigotes, tambien son "pruebas falsas" como nos habia engañado a todos haciendonoslo creer?

PERO QUE PUTO ASCO COLEGA

y este hijo de puta corrupto era el que tenia que defenderme a mi contra otros jueces que hacen lo mismo?

ME CAGO EN LA LECHE MERCHE, menos mal que no ha cogido mi caso, QUE MILAGROOOO

PERO ESTE MIERDA NOS VIENE DE MR. ETICA?



UN PUTO MEGALOMANO, TRASTORNO PARANOIDE Y UN PSICOPATA PARASITARIO,

aqui tiene mi informe Señoria, proceda a decretar su ingreso psiquiatrico









La megalomanía y el sindrome de Hubris


Por: Arturo Rendón Pineda “HYBRIS O HUBRIS” (EMBRIAGUEZ DE PODER). Hace referencia a las acciones crueles, vergonzosas y humillantes que un abusador




criterio.hn


----------



## Debunker (18 Abr 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Y otra cosa te digo, estoy dando saltos de alegria de que este demente no haya cogido mi caso porque hubiese pasado lo siguiente, el tio me aliena con que he de denunciar a jueces, fiscales, oficiales etc por prevaricacion y falsedad en documento publico ( cosa que es verdad absoluta que se haya perpetrado), me saca miles de euros y au. Asi que como digo, encima TOLILI.
> 
> Las multiples causas se archivan en el primer dia, se me contradenuncia por "denuncia falsa o atentado contra la autoridad", de la misma forma que han hecho contra el y contra Santi Royuela, el tio mas grande que he visto tras su padre en este siglo que llevamos.
> 
> Acabo en el talego y/o con indemnizaciones millonarias y este demente de juez se lava las manos o lo han ingresado en prision psiquiatrica tiempo atras como todo indica, ha de ocurrir.




Uffff ¡ qué fuerte !, la verdad, no se si reír o llorar.

Yo ya había dicho por aquí que el Juez Presencia no me gustaba que, no me caía bien, pero de eso a las barbaridades que dices tú , hay un abismo. Encima y además me insultas porque trato de saber la verdad de quién es Presencia y doy mi opinión sin ofender.

En fin, de la forma que hablas a mi no me vas a convencer de nada, pero si eres tan fan de los Royuelas, lo mínimo que debías hacer es escribir a Santi Royuela y explicar largo y tendido quien es Presencia para tí, además enviarlo en carta certificada o algún medio que te asegure que Santi lee lo que tu has escrito. Si no lo haces, tu no apoyas a los Royuelas porque según tu tienen al peor ser humano posible a su lado y no les adviertes, porfa no me menciones más. 

Curiosidad, de que conoces el Risperdal?


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Uffff ¡ qué fuerte !, la verdad, no se si reír o llorar.
> 
> Yo ya había dicho por aquí que el Juez Presencia no me gustaba que, no me caía bien, pero de eso a las barbaridades que dices tú , hay un abismo. Encima y además me insultas porque trato de saber la verdad de quién es Presencia y doy mi opinión sin ofender.
> 
> ...




Santi es amigo mio y conoce bien todo el dossier tanto de este mierda como del otro, el Majara-zal.
Dos trepas que se han acercado para ser conocidos, porque sin este caso, no los conoce ni su psiquiatra y en el caso del vividor de Impresencia, para lucrarse.


Y que "barbaridades" digo, si son todas ciertas, eres psicotic@ y vas a negar la realidad?


Mira si eres patetic@ que he dicho mil veces que voy a ser forense y osas preguntarme "de que conozco el Risperdal"?

Coño porque voy a ser forense, cuantas veces tengo que decirlo, con esa pregunta que haces, desde luego mi diagnostico contigo de baja comprension lectora que ya hice, se queda corto.

Que ser tan tarado colega...

Y encima dices que "das tu opinion sin ofender" cuando a mi has pretendido ofenderme diciendo que "por 50 euros destrozaba a un ser humano"

Tu eres otro ser con severos sintomas de trastornos de personalidad. Punto. No seras la loca esa de la secretaria de cacadap, la miss trankimazines que da grima verla en los videos, la desquiciada esa que encima osa burlarse de mi. A ver si va a ser la mujer del prevaricador como me temo...


----------



## Iuris Tantum (18 Abr 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Este es PRESENCIA, leedlo, esto es flipante, es un CORRUPTO SUPERSONICO
> 
> *El paso de Fernando Presencia por la carrera judicial: ‘destierro’ y expulsión*
> Aunque Fernando Presencia se sigue presentando a sí mismo como juez, fue expulsado de la carrera judicial hace ya cinco años y su carrera está plagada de sanciones y acusaciones contra otros jueces y fiscales.
> ...




Increíble.

Menudo nivel.


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Increíble.
> 
> Menudo nivel.



Acaso es mentira? O no puedes digerir la realidad?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## Iuris Tantum (18 Abr 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Acaso es mentira? O no puedes digerir la realidad?



Claro que lo puedo digerir, no estaba siendo irónico. 

Presencia es un sinvergüenza con galones.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

Greek president tests positive for COVID-19


Greece's President Katerina Sakellaropoulou has tested positive for COVID-19, her office said on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com


















New York City Mayor Eric Adams tests positive for Covid-19, spokesperson says


New York City Mayor Eric Adams tested positive for Covid-19 on Sunday, according to a statement from a spokesperson.




edition.cnn.com












Greek president tests positive for COVID-19


Greece's President Katerina Sakellaropoulou has tested positive for COVID-19, her office said on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com










​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

@zerohedge

_And there it is_
International relations
*Pelosi tests positive for COVID, Asian trip postponed*
U.S. House speaker is asymptomatic, spokesperson says


* sercorimo ..* @sercorimo  2 hours ago
 








sercorimo ...


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com











​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

@disclosetv dtv.to/news
1.3K views19:22


JUST IN - "Boosted" CIA Director Burns infected with COVID-19.
¿ resignation o repentinitis ?
















​


----------



## Debunker (18 Abr 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Este es PRESENCIA, leedlo, esto es flipante, es un CORRUPTO SUPERSONICO
> 
> *El paso de Fernando Presencia por la carrera judicial: ‘destierro’ y expulsión*
> Aunque Fernando Presencia se sigue presentando a sí mismo como juez, fue expulsado de la carrera judicial hace ya cinco años y su carrera está plagada de sanciones y acusaciones contra otros jueces y fiscales.
> ...




No se que medio has recogido eso, pero por ahí he leído Newtral , si esa es la fuente apañaos vamos.

De todas formas, todo el lío de esta historia es que lo echan de Valencia por impartir unos cursos que cobraba, lo condenan en Talavera por prevaricación para favorecer a un imputado en delito de atropello y no socorro a la víctima, por ser el Juez amigo del abogado del imputado y ya ahí me quedo porque no tengo tiempo para estas cosas, así , que bueno visto el archivo penal de ese caso por el que el Juez Presencia es condenado a 11 años de inhabilitación , una multa y bla, bla, a mi la cosa me huele chunga, se trata de un juicio donde economicamente no hay mucho que rascar, solo el dinero de los seguros para reparar a la víctima que aunque lesionada, recuperada, para el imputado iba a ser igual ser condenado por delito que por falta, no iba a ir a la cárcel y pagaba lo mismo por una cosa o la otra, la prueba de la prevaricación de Presencia es su amistad con el abogado del imputado para mí eso es un juicio de valor, total que a mí me parece una encerrona a Presencia, seguro que no todos los vemos lo mismo , los que tengáis tiempo y ganas de esos tochazos, os dejo enlace:





__





C.G.P.J - Noticias Judiciales


Noticias Judiciales




www.poderjudicial.es





file:///C:/Users/Propietario/Downloads/TS%20Penal%2020%20julio%202017%20(1).pdf


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> No se que medio has recogido eso, pero por ahí he leído Newtral , si esa es la fuente apañaos vamos.
> 
> De todas formas, todo el lío de esta historia es que lo echan de Valencia por impartir unos cursos que cobraba, lo condenan en Talavera por prevaricación para favorecer a un imputado en delito de atropello y no socorro a la víctima, por ser el Juez amigo del abogado del imputado y ya ahí me quedo porque no tengo tiempo para estas cosas, así , que bueno visto el archivo penal de ese caso por el que el Juez Presencia es condenado a 11 años de inhabilitación , una multa y bla, bla, a mi la cosa me huele chunga, se trata de un juicio donde economicamente no hay mucho que rascar, solo el dinero de los seguros para reparar a la víctima que aunque lesionada, recuperada, para el imputado iba a ser igual ser condenado por delito que por falta, no iba a ir a la cárcel y pagaba lo mismo por una cosa o la otra, la prueba de la prevaricación de Presencia es su amistad con el abogado del imputado para mí eso es un juicio de valor, total que a mí me parece una encerrona a Presencia, seguro que no todos los vemos lo mismo , los que tengáis tiempo y ganas de esos tochazos, os dejo enlace:
> 
> ...




Aqui teneis la prueba de fuego







La secretaria demente esta diciendo refiriendoseme a mi ( ver el chat a la derecha) " Este señor (yo) se cree que vamos a trabajar con temas que no competen a su asociacion y que por eso estoy enfadado.


PRIMERO: Un ayto. corrupto intenta incapacitar a una medico y a su hijo con informes falsos para robarles el patrimonio a peticion de una amiguita que resulta ser mi prima, la hija de un famoso narco de la zona.

SEGUNDO: ¿ Su asociacion no dice que es para ayudar a los represaliados? 19 Denuncias falsas despues, informes falsos continuos y la ultima, desempadronarme de mi propia casa, no encontrar a una prostituta del Este y su chulo que han metido en mi chalet de 1 millon de euros para que no vayan a juicio ( no los encuentran y estan ahi vendiendo coca x la ventana) y mil cosas mas.

Resumen: Esta puta loca tiene el caso mas flagrante de REPRESALIA Y ACOSO INSTITUCIONAL tras el caso Royuela y dice que "no compete" a una asociacion cuyo leif motiv es el acoso y represalias institucionales.

PERO QUE PUTO ASCO

Y otra cosa " si no les compete", ¿ por que no me devuelven el dinero? ¿ por que no me facilitan las hojas de reclamaciones, siendo esto otro motivo de CORRUPCION por su parte?

JAQUE MATE

el que defienda a estos JETAS perturbados PARASITOS, merece la inyeccion.

Y la demente esta encima llama a que me bloqueen en el programa del infame alcoholizado del presentador, que en serio, este pavo desayuna Whisky con Ron o que le pasa que va siempre como una cuba, da vergüenza ajena pese a que las tematicas que saca son interesantes.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Abr 2022)

COMOO ?

TE RIEH ?








Jack Posobiec_ ✔_
 


"Hello scroller. U miss me yet"

t.me/Jack_Posobiec/11350

24.4K viewsApr 18 at 15:23


----------



## AryanFront (19 Abr 2022)

Interesante entrevista con el juez Presencia.


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Abr 2022)

A


AryanFront dijo:


> Interesante entrevista con el juez Presencia.




A ti tambien te ha alienado ese demagogo?

Joderrrr el felipe gonzalez de los jueces, miente mas que habla pero convence a muchos...


----------



## deportista (19 Abr 2022)

521


----------



## Debunker (19 Abr 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Aqui teneis la prueba de fuego
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1029649
> 
> ...




 , No quiero seguir con este tema, tengo cosas mejor que hacer, pero me lo pones difícil, con esa incapacidad lectora que tengo no me entero de una papa, !menuda historia!, no falta de nada , Ayuntamiento robando a dos honestos-as ciudadanos-as, venta de coca, chalet de un millón de € se supone que okupado desde donde se venden drogas, capo de la droga , Presencia malo malísimo , no esperaba tanto de un forero de Burbuja, vaya mierda de sociedad en la que vivimos, subrealista total , de Risperdal total , yo me bajo de este carro que me está quemando , estamos jodidos y caminando a la extinción, una sociedad como esta , va camino a la auto-destrucción, no hay nada que la sustente.

Todas esas cosas ocurren en Talavera de La Reina? Madre mía ! que no ocurrirá en las grandes ciudades donde se concentra el poder? Menos mal que paso de tu rocambolesca historia, si según tu Santi es tu amigo y sabe todo lo que tu denuncias de Presencia y sigue con él, no se habrá creído nada de lo que dices, como digo lo dejo y cierro este debate para mí.


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> , No quiero seguir con este tema, tengo cosas mejor que hacer, pero me lo pones difícil, con esa incapacidad lectora que tengo no me entero de una papa, !menuda historia!, no falta de nada , Ayuntamiento robando a dos honestos-as ciudadanos-as, venta de coca, chalet de un millón de € se supone que okupado desde donde se venden drogas, capo de la droga , Presencia malo malísimo , no esperaba tanto de un forero de Burbuja, vaya mierda de sociedad en la que vivimos, subrealista total , de Risperdal total , yo me bajo de este carro que me está quemando , estamos jodidos y caminando a la extinción, una sociedad como esta , va camino a la auto-destrucción, no hay nada que la sustente.
> 
> Todas esas cosas ocurren en Talavera de La Reina? Madre mía ! que no ocurrirá en las grandes ciudades donde se concentra el poder? Menos mal que paso de tu rocambolesca historia, si según tu Santi es tu amigo y sabe todo lo que tu denuncias de Presencia y sigue con él, no se habrá creído nada de lo que dices, como digo lo dejo y cierro este debate para mí.




eres tan subnormal que nadie ha nombrado Talavera, lo dicho toma tu risperdal


----------



## Demodé (20 Abr 2022)

Bonito trailer:


----------



## Peritta (20 Abr 2022)

Acodap, la asociación que lanza bulos contra políticos y magistrados


Qué es Acodap, la asociación de un exjuez expulsado por prevaricación que lanza bulos contra políticos y magistrados.




www.newtral.es







CesareLombroso dijo:


> Este es PRESENCIA, leedlo, esto es flipante, es un CORRUPTO SUPERSONICO
> 
> *El paso de Fernando Presencia por la carrera judicial: ‘destierro’ y expulsión*
> Aunque Fernando Presencia se sigue presentando a sí mismo como juez, fue expulsado de la carrera judicial hace ya cinco años y su carrera está plagada de sanciones y acusaciones contra otros jueces y fiscales....



¿Publicando textos de la Newtrall?.
Otras veces publica usté el enlace a secas, cosa que a mí me cabrea mucho, ¿y para este caso se molesta usté en traerse el texto?.

Ya, ya te veo yo a ti monamí.

Que te aprovechen, igual que a Judas, tus treinta monedas.


que son más que 50€.

No, no es el que me hayas mentido, sino el que yo no te haya podido creer, lo que me ha hecho estremecer.
________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.









Así es el curso de perspectiva de género que han realizado 1.300 jueces y juezas


“Solo es obligatorio si te quieres especializar, pero debería serlo para todos”, dice la magistrada Cira García sobre el curso de perspectiva de género para jueces y juezas. Te explicamos en qué consiste




www.newtral.es













Las afirmaciones falsas sobre Hunter, el hijo de Biden: muerte por sobredosis, fotos, pornografía infantil y violación de menores


Hunter Biden se ha convertido en el blanco de los ataques de seguidores de Donald Trump tras la controversia sobre el presunto material encontrado en su portátil. Los verificadores en Estados Unidos han desmentido múltiples bulos a días de las elecciones del 3 de noviembre.




www.newtral.es













La foto sacada de contexto sobre la nadadora trans Lia Thomas


Nos preguntáis por la foto de la nadadora trans Lia Thomas y la supuesta protesta en el podio de sus rivales. La imagen está sacada de contexto: las nadadoras se fotografiaron aparte porque fueron compañeras en Tokio 2020




www.newtral.es





Etc, etc, etc.


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Abr 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Acodap, la asociación que lanza bulos contra políticos y magistrados
> 
> 
> Qué es Acodap, la asociación de un exjuez expulsado por prevaricación que lanza bulos contra políticos y magistrados.
> ...





Otro payaso alienado por el felipe gonzalez de los jueces corruptos, un psicopata que hipnotiza a los que lo escuchan con sus mentiras.

Aunque sea de newtrall, acaso es mentira que este corrupto tapase un atropello siendo juez, que pusiese a sus coleguis de admins de sociedades en concurso de acreedores o que su demente secretaria mienta de continuo, se burle de mi, y se niegue a devolver el dinero y facilitar las hojas de reclamaciones?

Este juez corrupto y sinvergüenza usa la tecnica manipuladora y demagoga de atizar a la corrupcion ( que es cierta) pero esconde que el es otro megacorrupto demente y parasitario. De hecho fijjate si es "bueno" en su psicopatia delirante que ha llegado a tangar a un experto como yo y a mis viejos medicos, hasta que por las burlas de esa secretaria que esta para la inyeccion, hemos salido de la disonancia cognitiva ( no querer digerir la realidad) como es tu caso.

No son 50e, es que HE DESTAPADO A ESOS CORRUPTOS, y tu, otro manipulador troll, usa la cantidad monetaria para intentar manipular. ¿ Acaso el caso seria mas grave si le hubiese dado 5000e? Segun tu premisa, puede que si.

Vamos que un mentiroso y estafador depende de la cantidad para que pase de "bueno" a malo?

Pues si ese es tu sentido de la justicia, eres un PATETICO ABERRANTE MORAL y cuanto mas lejos, mejor.

No has leido mi post anterior con los pantallazos o eres un manipulador que no le interesa la verdad?

Me has dejado mucho que desear, eres otro TROLLACO pero puedes redimirte si contestas a la pregunta anterior que copio para los seres de baja comprension lectora que pululan por aqui: No has leido mi post anterior con los pantallazos donde se exponen las mentiras de esa perrita secreataria o eres un manipulador que no le interesa la verdad?

En que dices que "te he mentido" valiente payaso?

Especifica o vas al ignore de cabeza, TROLLACO


----------



## Peritta (21 Abr 2022)

No, yo no estoy alienado, yo cambio de opinión a poco que me convencen, sin tener por ello que cambiar el tratamiento ni perder las amistades. Pero tú pasas del colegueo al insulto a poco que no se te dé la razón. 
Como para intentar convencerte de ná.

¿A ver pà qué?.

Payaso, alienado, troll, fantasioso, patético, aberrante, amoral, trollaco con mayúsculas... Mira, no le devuelvo los ladridos al perrillo de mi vecino cada vez que me lo encuentro en el ascensor, mucho menos me voy a poner a razonar con él. 

¿A ver pà qué?

Además el tema del hilo no soy yo. No descarriles, que con tanta reiteración parece que estás empeñado en cambiar de tema de conversación.
Me da igual lo que pienses de mí, si quieres me puedes meter en el ignore pero por aquí, y salvo la siguiente posta, no me vas a leer más. 

¿A ver pà qué?.

__________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

SUENA QUE LA GRAFENITIS LE HA DISPARADO LOS BULTOS CERCA DE LA COLUMNA QUE YA TUVIERA 

*La fiscal general del Estado estará un mes de baja tras ser operada de urgencia de la columna vertebral ( 1 mes out )*






*Dolores Delgado ha sido intervenida para extirparle un quiste sinovial que comprimía el conducto entre dos vértebras*

La fiscal general del Estado, Dolores Delgado, en septiembre del año pasado.Pool EFE / Emilio Naranjo (GTRES)
El País Madrid - 20 abr 2022-17:12 UTC
Dolores Delgado, fiscal general del Estado, estará de baja previsiblemente un mes tras ser intervenida quirúrgicamente de urgencia este miércoles para extirparle un quiste sinovial que comprimía dos vértebras lumbares, según ha informado en una nota el ministerio público. Los médicos han recomendado “inmovilización y reposo absoluto” a Delgado, que, por lo tanto, ha suspendido su agenda mientras dure la convalecencia. Durante el tiempo que esté de baja será sustituida en sus funciones la teniente fiscal, María Ángeles Sánchez Conde.
La nota facilitada por la institución explica que Dolores Delgado, de 59 años, ha sido intervenida de urgencia por el doctor Alberto Isla en la Clínica Cemtro de Madrid durante dos horas y con anestesia general. “La operación ha consistido en la eliminación de un quiste sinovial que comprimía el conducto entre las vértebras L2/L3 del lado derecho, así como de una fractura de la faceta articular de la vértebra”, añade. El resultado ha sido exitoso, según el comunicado.
Los médicos han prescrito a la paciente “inmovilización y reposo absoluto”, por lo que Dolores delgado ha tenido que suspender su actividad profesional y su agenda. La nota no precisa el tiempo en que la fiscal general estará de baja, pero fuentes de su departamento han señalado que lo estará durante un mes.


*Dolores Delgado, operada de urgencia para extirparle un quiste en la columna vertebral




*
https://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notic...cala-general-estado-extirparle-quiste-columna
*Tras la intervención, la fiscala general del Estado tendrá que guardar reposo absoluto por lo que su agenda se verá alterada en las próximas semanas*
*20 abr 2022* . Actualizado a las 19:34 h.


Tra la operación, los médicos han prescrito *inmovilización y reposo absoluto* durante un tiempo, por lo que la actividad profesional y la agenda institucional y pública de la fiscala general del Estado quedarán suspendidas durante el tiempo prescrito. Las mismas fuentes indicaron que Delgado venía arrastrando molestias desde hacía bastante tiempo debido a esa compresión en la columna, lo que finalmente la obligó a ser sometida a una operación quirúrgica.​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Abr 2022)

* Florentzia Q17 *@FlorentziaQ  














Florentzia Q17


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com









Draghi positivo en coronavirus


Pues eso: Draghi da positivo al covid y anula viajes a Angola y Congo de esta semana Por EFE Roma, 18 abr (.).- El primer ministro italiano, Mario Draghi, ha dado positivo en covid-19, aunque se encuentra sin síntomas, por lo que ha anulado sus viajes de esta semana a Angola y a la República...




www.burbuja.info












Draghi da positivo al covid y anula viajes a Angola y Congo de esta semana Por EFE


Draghi da positivo al covid y anula viajes a Angola y Congo de esta semana




es.investing.com


----------



## Duda Metódica (21 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> SUENA QUE LA GRAFENITIS LE HA DISPARADO LOS BULTOS CERCA DE LA COLUMNA QUE YA TUVIERA
> 
> *La fiscal general del Estado estará un mes de baja tras ser operada de urgencia de la columna vertebral ( 1 mes out )*
> 
> ...



Dos o tres meses no se los quita nadie.


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Abr 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> No, yo no estoy alienado, yo cambio de opinión a poco que me convencen, sin tener por ello que cambiar el tratamiento ni perder las amistades. Pero tú pasas del colegueo al insulto a poco que no se te dé la razón.
> Como para intentar convencerte de ná.
> 
> ¿A ver pà qué?.
> ...





Joder, otro manipulador " paso del colegueo al insulto cuando no se me da la razon".

Primero, la razon no se da ni se quita, la razon SE TIENE o no.

En mi caso de exponer a CACADAP, la tengo, y las pruebas las he expuesto. Tu manipulador, las has ignorado sibilinamente.

Y segundo, cuando descubro que alguien sigue la mentira y el fraude, por supuesto que LO EXPONGO, como en tu caso y en el de Debunker y todos los que encuentre o es que segun tu, si pillo a un colega violando a su hermana, no puedo romperle la crisma porque eso seria "pasar del colegueo al insulto"? Cuando alguien demuestra que ya no puede ser colega, se les trata asi. Dialectica de JOSE ANTONIO y de CRISTO, se latiga a los mercaderes del templo con la dialectica de puños y pistolas. Si no lo entiendes, pues sigue de cruising...demuestras ser un infame indigno de nuevo.

Usando tus palabras ¿ como que no pasas al insulto? Si eres tan sinvergüenza que lo has hecho conmigo aparte de haber ignorado como EXPONGO EL FRAUDE y las mentiras de CACADAP con argumentos ridiculos que no ceso de desmontar.

Que sigues sin responder, ergo doble manipulador. A ver si vas a ser un multi de Debunker, porque es poco problable que dos personas tengais los mismos sintomas manipuladores que he expuesto.

Yo como futuro forense, me limito a exponer contradicciones, mentiras, manipulaciones y sintomas de trastorno de personalidad.

Y eso no son opiniones ni mentiras, son PRUEBAS, hechos, FACTS en ingles.

Algo que añadir para recuperar tu perdida dignidad reconociendo tu error o sigues en tus distorsiones cognitivas ( ergo zumbadura)

Que os gusta el payaso del juez porque es un demagogo y mete denuncias a la escoria del PSOE, perfecto, no hace mal en ello pese a que no va a ganar ninguna ( ni el ni nadie que vaya contra la masoneria, le costo la vida a mi idolo Jose Antonio) y es lo que usa para captaros como hacen los lideres mesianicos de sectas ( y esos mismos sintomas como felipe ruinas gonzalez, psicopatia severa, los tiene este biprevaricador condenado y mentiroso compulsivo).
No me has contestado: acaso lo que publicó newtral era mentira, pues NO ( y eso que me jode que esos mierdas tengan razon en algo, pero la tienen y con pruebas en este caso).

Que no podeis tolerar que alguien se mete con vuestro equipo de futbol, partido o secta, pues ya lo veo, asi sois los lumpenes.

Que atacais a los que desmontemos que CACADAP es una tapadera para vivir de donaciones y que cuando tiene un caso real de represalias del Estado, se lava las manos, se burla de ellos ( de mi caso), nos roba el dinero, se niega a cumplir la ley facilitando las hojas de reclamaciones y encima MIENTE y difama en programas de TV ( que expongo mas atras sus mentiras aportando pantallazos) o lo peor, la charo perturbada de la secretaria ( que sigo sin saber si es su mujer y me gustaria saberlo, xq los dos tienen la misma psicosis delirante y psicopatia manifiesta, un caso de FOLIE A DEUX o psicosis compartida) llama al programa a que ( otra charo) me bloquee porque no quiere que se sepa que son estafadores, da igual 50 euros que 1 millon, el caso es LA CONDUCTA ABERRANTE, TRAIDORA A SU PROPIO LEIF MOTIV que gente abyecta moralmente como tu, defienden.

Venga sigue, que sois infames y contra alguien de alto nivel sociocultural y mayor cociente intelectual y moral, os estais pegando un tiro en el pie vosotros mismos con vuestros torticeros argumentos.

Y ahora repito y con insulto merecido: PEDAZO DE HIJO DE PUTA, EXPON DONDE DICES QUE "HE MENTIDO" o callate para toda tu puta vida, te queda claro o te lo repito hasta que acabes bloqueado por troll?

CACADAP: MENTIRAS DE VIVIDORES DEMOSTRADAS, SEGUIDORES DE CACADAP: ultras descerebrados incapaces de ver la verdad. ZOMBIES alienados por un MEGALOMANO que miente mas que habla pero resulta convincente para la masa y hasta a mi ha llegado a tangarme hasta que he visto que me la ha metido.


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Abr 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> SUENA QUE LA GRAFENITIS LE HA DISPARADO LOS BULTOS CERCA DE LA COLUMNA QUE YA TUVIERA
> 
> *La fiscal general del Estado estará un mes de baja tras ser operada de urgencia de la columna vertebral ( 1 mes out )*
> 
> ...






Hay pruebas de esta operacion ( quirurgica)? Porque yo esto lo huelo como operacion ( no quirurgica) de irse a las Bahamas o donde toque a ver si puede limpiar su rastro de cuentas bancarias o un time out para rearmarse y contraatacar.


----------



## Peritta (22 Abr 2022)

Fuego amigo.



Joer qué mal me está cayendo el puto Santi y sus cruces de cables. Y cuando hace valer su condición de victimita por haber estado en la cárcel, me dan hasta ganas de vomitar.

Qué pesao, qué pelma.

No sé a qué viene este ataque contra el Murciano Encabronao. Anda que no tiene periodistas e intelectualóides para decirles cuatro cosas bien dichas, ¿y tiene que meterse con éste?.
Raro, raro, raro. Sospechoso diría yo.

El Murciano no habla del expediente Royuela igual que no habla de la telepandemia coño. Y por lo mismo: por que le cierran el canal como así le ha pasado varias veces. Ahora mal a penas sube vídeos a la Youtube, emite en otra plataforma y no sé si sabría yo darme de alta por allí.

Vamos, que ya no le sigo.

Sí. El tío monetiza sus vídeos, ¿y qué?, no lo oculta. Era cocinero, lo de echar jornales en el campo vino después y por necesidad. Pero inglés habla mejor que don Santi. ¿Qué puñetas tiene que echarle éste en cara ná al Murciano Encabronao?.
¿Que es de VOX?, bueno, otros son del R.C.D. Espanyol. Ya se le pasará la ilusión. La madurez está hecha de desengaños.

El caso es que don Santi ha arremetido en concreto contra este tío, y me barrunto que asesorao por éstos nuevos asesores que se encargan de organizarle la manifestación de Madrid. 
Ganas me dan de ir con un retrato del Murciano Encabronao, igual que iban los de España Se Levanta a la manifestación aquella de Médicos por la Verdad o algo así.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Abr 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Fuego amigo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A mamarla troll.

Has demostrado ser un chalado y no respondes a que expongas tus falsas acusaciones pero tienes la proyeccion de proyectar esa figura en otros.

Y no olvides donar al corrupto de impresencia, que necesita seguir con su vidorra a vuestra costa.


----------



## Debunker (23 Abr 2022)

A mi este vídeo se me hace difícil de tragar, como pueden seguir recopilando notas , no ya sobre España, sino del contubernio mundial de la gente más poderosa del planeta, que os parece ?


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> A mi este vídeo se me hace difícil de tragar, como pueden seguir recopilando notas , no ya sobre España, sino del contubernio mundial de la gente más poderosa del planeta, que os parece ?




Me parece que das mucha pena y eres un tarado, asi de claro.


----------



## Uritorco (23 Abr 2022)

Vaya, mirad a quien tenemos por aquí en el vídeo de hoy, nuestro amigo Jaime Farrerons, el ilustrísimo burbujista covidiota Parmel (a) Steve. Creo que Santiago ha estado muy flojillo, a tenor de lo que escribe y manifiesta el primero por aquí sobre el ER. Por lo visto, según Santi, este personaje, ex funcionario de prisiones catalán, trabaja para la fiscalía...


----------



## Uritorco (23 Abr 2022)

En menos de una hora directo con el juez Presencia.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Abr 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> En menos de una hora directo con el juez Presencia.




No le deis coba a ese ESTAFADOR MEGALOMANO y a su charo VIVIDORES.

Lo va a ver su puta charo. Yo no.

el parmel es el abuelo del video anterior? me ha fallado el multiquotte.


----------



## deportista (23 Abr 2022)

Up


----------



## Uritorco (25 Abr 2022)

Zapatero en todo su explendor.


----------



## Burbunauta (25 Abr 2022)

También puede ser que los servicios de inteligencia españoles sean muy buenos. Todo es posible.

Y muy corruptos. Todo es posible.


----------



## deportista (26 Abr 2022)

puede ser


----------



## Debunker (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Debunker (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Debunker (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (27 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## Uritorco (27 Abr 2022)

El vídeo de hoy.


----------



## Uritorco (28 Abr 2022)




----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Abr 2022)

Un presunto "liquidao" en los calabozos, y cuantos van ya...











Un detenido fallece en los calabozos de la Comisaría Provincial de Alicante


El arrestado, de 44 años, ha muerto mientras dormía y su cuerpo ha sido descubierto por los policías al repartir el desayuno




www.informacion.es


----------



## Debunker (29 Abr 2022)

A partir del informe Pegasus, espionaje a Cataluña y como funciona la propaganda pero sobre todo la justicia , os recomiendo este vídeo de ayer en el Gato al Agua, donde entrevistan al abogado José Mª Juste Fabra sobre el masivo espionaje que realizaron los mossos a los constitucionalistas de Cataluña, lo que quiero denunciar es la actuación de la Justicia en este caso, una lucha de ese abogado ante los tribunales que se asemeja a las de los Royuela, tanto que es calcada, naturalmente son diferentes casos pero la actuación de la Justicia es igual, yo he llegado a la conclusión que esta inmundicia que sufrimos política, tiene su origen en la corrupción de la Judicatura, justicia o queramos denominarlo, son los principales responsables , sin su colaboración sería imposible o muy difícil tanta mierda como hay, 

Desde el minuto: 1:57:00










El Cascabel, 28 de abril de 2022


Espacio de actualidad con la mesa de debate por excelencia de la televisión presentado por Antonio Jiménez




www.cope.es


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (29 Abr 2022)

Yo no soy de ultraderecha y el hilo se actualiza todos los días. Eres muy tonto.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (29 Abr 2022)

Tu familia debería figurar en el listado de víctimas.


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 Abr 2022)

a mamarla subnormal y yo no soy de ultraderecha, soy de la extremisima derecha y doy la vuelta en la rotonda.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (30 Abr 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> a mamarla subnormal y yo no soy de ultraderecha, soy de la extremisima derecha y doy la vuelta en la rotonda.



Sabéis que el calvo ha baneado las cuentas de Jaume Farrerons esta mañana?


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 Abr 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Sabéis que el calvo ha baneado las cuentas de Jaume Farrerons esta mañana?




anda, mi aplauso al calvo, por fin hace algo a derechas.


----------



## Uritorco (30 Abr 2022)

Hace más de dos años que se abrió este hilo. Se han comentado y debatido miles de asuntos y el éxito es absoluto y rotundo, pues no hay otro espacio de seguimiento del ER como este en la red. Aunque a estas alturas tampoco esperes ver veinte post diarios por aquí, pues el ritmo siempre se acaba ralentizando. Lo que sí te confirmo, es que mientras ande yo por este foro, este hilo seguirá activo, por mucho que os pese a los trolls y desinformadores, pues es lo único que sois. Hay mucha más gente de la que te imaginas que sigue este hilo en silencio.

Yo tampoco soy de ultraderecha, soy de las SS...



José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Sabéis que el calvo ha baneado las cuentas de Jaume Farrerons esta mañana?



Vaya, que buena noticia.
El personaje ese es evidente que tenía algún tipo de problema.


----------



## Uritorco (30 Abr 2022)

Lo han subido hace una hora. Santiago autoflagelándose a lo largo de todo el vídeo, repitiendo continuamente que no, que el no es de ultraderecha. Ahora resulta ser... ácrata y anarquista. Este individuo cada día es más patético, como sus inefables pitillos de liar. Creo que con el tiempo alguien debería tomar el relevo. Alguien que fuese políticamente más coherente y supiese instrumentalizar el ER como una verdadera arma contra el sistema y dejarse de baladronanas apolíticas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Abr 2022)

estaba viendo el directo y con estos y ha estado interesante
muy dinamico y fluido
no es solo leer cartas si no que esta yendo muy muy fluido y dinamico

estan pedro rosillo | el de El Diestro | el Juez Presencia | | otro señor que no se quien es y Santi Royuela

​


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (1 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> estaba viendo el directo y con estos y ha estado interesante
> muy dinamico y fluido
> no es solo leer cartas si no que esta yendo muy muy fluido y dinamico
> 
> ...



Javier Marzal.


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 May 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


> Javier Marzal.



Pues el diario ese sociata no miente en decir que el impresencia es un prevaricador bicondenado.

Y juntandose en videos con dos enfermos mentales como el majarazal y el impresencia, dos querulantes ( buscadlo en google) narcisistas y de inyeccion, es un barco a la deriva.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (1 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pues el diario ese sociata no miente en decir que el impresencia es un prevaricador bicondenado.
> 
> Y juntandose en videos con dos enfermos mentales como el majarazal y el impresencia, dos querulantes ( buscadlo en google) narcisistas y de inyeccion, es un barco a la deriva.


----------



## Debunker (1 May 2022)

Si a alguien le interesa leer el demoledor artículo sobre el ER en El diario.es









Expediente Royuela: un juez prevaricador y un ultraderechista te cuentan lo que nadie quiere que sepas


Fernando Presencia, ex juez condenado por favorecer a amigos, y el ultraderechista Santiago Royuela unen sus fuerzas para denunciar a miembros del Gobierno por formar parte de una red de asesinos y tener dinero en paraísos fiscales




www.eldiario.es


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 May 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


>





me encanta ese video, ya lo he usado yo alguna vez, pero no hace falta que me pongas clones del Impresencia por aqui.

El del video por lo menos curra, el impresencia mendiga generando pena cuando es un corrupto degenerado psicopata.


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Si a alguien le interesa leer el demoledor artículo sobre el ER en El diario.es
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo unico que demole es al impresencia con verdades irrebatibles y sentencias claras sobre su corrupcion, sobre Royuela solo hace juicios de valor y falacias.


----------



## Uritorco (1 May 2022)

Subido ahora.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 May 2022)

_que bueno. la IA de google me pone la izquierda el video de jazz de la tia enciendiendose un BLUNT_







segundo exacto
​


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (2 May 2022)




----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (2 May 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


>



No hay denuncias?

esto que es? Denuncia 322 asesinatos en la Audiencia Nacional – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Y esto? Denuncias de Alberto Royuela en cada juzgado sobre cada asesinato – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Y esto? Denuncia de Don Alberto Royuela ante al AN por la financiación de los atentados del 11-M – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Y esto? Denuncia ante la Audiencia Nacional contra Carod Rovira y miembros del entorno independentista vasco en el 2004 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Y esto? Querella del año 2006 de Alberto Royuela contra el fiscal Mena y su banda – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

No hay denuncias?

Esto es una broma ya no?

Esto que es? Denuncias AEAT por depósitos de dinero Nº 15 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Y esto? Denuncias AEAT por depósitos de dinero Nº 13 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

Esto tampoco son denuncias? Denuncias AEAT por depósitos de dinero Nº 12 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

No hay denuncias? Denuncias AEAT por depósitos de dinero Nº 10 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña

No te da vergüenza nisiquiera?

No hay denuncias. Denuncia ante el TSJC y Hacienda por delitos económicos en 2002 a magistrados, fiscales y políticos – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 May 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


>




Otro payaso (literal) más con severos trastornos de personalidad que se acerca a los Royuela para medrar.

En este caso: Trastorno Histrionico-Narcisista de la personalidad y trastorno sodomita del culo.

Otro tarado como el impresencia y el majara-zal y de la misma acera que este ultimo.

Seguro que es cliente de las saunas del Begoño.


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (3 May 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 May 2022)

José María Mena Álvarez dijo:


>



SE HAN ENTENDIDO YA ?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 May 2022)

VALE YA ENTIENDO LA POLEMICA ENTRE UACD Y LOS ROYUELA

es que parece ser que estaban mandando las denuncias por correo a los juzgados

que si tengo bien entendido, siempre habia sido una manera validad de presentarla

y ademas una manera de acreditar que habian mandado | presentado

YO SI NO RECUERDO MAL ALGUNA COSA he MANDADO YO ALGUNA VEZ A ALGUN JUZGADO
Y LO HA HECHO ASI Y CON LA MISMA INTENCION
POR QUE TENIA ENTENDIDO QUE ASI SE HACE
si bien es cierto que para que se admita dependiendo de que sea, puede necesitar abogado y procurador y ser presentada de tal o cual manera
Querella
contencioso
lo que sea



lo que dice UACD es que parece ser que no da por valido ese metodo ( que yo tambien tenia como metodo valido) usado por los royuela estos años para notificar de forma masiva los hechos que denuncian 

SI no que entiende que si ( ENTIENDO )
no estan presentados CON ABOGADO Y PROCURADOR
QUE TE SELLEN Y TE PONGAN LOS NUMEROS DE REGISTRO O LO QUE SEA
QUE CORRESPONDA EN CADA SITIO
pues que se limpian el culo con eso el y en los juzgados a pesar de que se considere un metodo valido
Lo cual es obvio dado la trama
por que sencillamente pueden aducir lo que comenta UACD : "aqui no hay nada" | es decir les pone mas facil limpiarse las manos |



ES DECIR LO QUE ESTAN DEBATIENDO ES UNA CUESTION PROCIDEMENTAL

LOS ROYUELA
PARTEN DE LA BASE QUE PARTIDOS TODOS :
"PONER ESTOS HECHOS EN CONOCIMIENTO DE LOS JUZGADOS DEBERIA SER SUFICIENTE PARA PONER EN MARCHA LA JUSTICIA O RETRATARLA
USANDO UN METODO QUE SE VIENE CONSIERANDO " VALIDO" PARA ESOS EFECTOS


UACD 
PARTE DE LA BASE DE QUE LA JUSTIICIA ES UNA PUTA MIERDA OBVIO
QUE SE VAN A LIMPIAR EL CULO CON ELLAS | SI NO LAS EMPUJAS TODAS Y CADA UNA CON ABOGADO Y PROCURADOR ( Y LA AYUDA DE LA VIRGEN Y SAN MIGUEL ARCANGEL ( DADA LA DIFUCULTAD )

Y QUE "LA EXCUSA ( que hace suya ) SERA : NO HABERLAS PRESENTADO COMO QUERELLAS CON ABOGADO Y PROCURADOR
si no no bajo la otra formula usada ( que yo pienso que es valida )




ES LO MISMO QUE LE HICIERON A UACD CON LA INTERPRATACION DE LOS PLAZOS DE LAS MASCARILLAS
Que si la constitucion dice
que si el reglamento de la camara dice
PERO AL REVES AHORA


ES DECIR
Interpretar la cosa un poco como te salga de los huevos
y si algo siempre se habia entendido como valido de cierta manera ( presentar denuncias por correo )
ahora no querer darlo por valido y remetirse a precisiones en reglamentos o normas menores, para tratar de invalidar el concepto superior


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (3 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> VALE YA ENTIENDO LA POLEMICA ENTRE UACD Y LOS ROYUELA
> 
> es que parece ser que estaban mandando las denuncias por correo a los juzgados
> 
> ...



Primero, 
el 16 de diciembre de 2019 entró en vigor la Directiva UE 2019/1937 de Protección de los Denunciantes

Los alertadores deben poder informar por escrito o verbalmente a través de uno o varios de estos canales:

– un canal de denuncias digital

– un buzón de correo electrónico

– correo postal

– una línea telefónica directa o un contestador automático

Directiva Europea Whistleblowing. 

Así que, primero, si son válidas, pero además, Alberto Royuela ha puesto las denuncias presencialmente, como ejemplo la de Mequinenza, que fue el policía a ponerla con Alberto Royuela y grabaron un vídeo. 
Sin contar que hay infinidad de denuncias colgadas aquí: Documentación – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña 
Y se han ido desgranando en el canal de Youtube durante 3 años. Acodap tampoco está denunciando? Este es el nivel de este país?


----------



## José María Mena Álvarez (3 May 2022)

Está diciendo que no hay denuncias, Acodap no ha puesto ninguna denuncia? Pero a quién engaña? 




Todo esto es mentira? No ha denunciado a nadie Fernando Presencia? 
No hay denuncias?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 May 2022)

UNA COSA BUENA QUE TIENE EL FORMATO QUE USO ROYUELA PADRE

ES QUE AL MENOS TE QUEDA EL COMPROBANTE DE CORREOS

NO DE CONTENIDO, PERO SI DE HABER MANDADO ALGO

recuerdo que yo pense eso cuadno empece a ver los primeros video

recuerdo que pense : 

"no le van a coger ni una "  

" de puta madre que al menos tiene los REMITES o el recibin de los pagos si es correo certificado "

POR QUE CLARO, ES INCLUSO PRESENTADOAL CON ABOGADO Y DANDOTE UN NUMERO DE REGISTRO, IGUAL TE LO PUEDE ENTERRAR EN EL JUZGADO Y QUE NO LO ENCUENTRES

pero enviandolo por correos al menos tenias el recibin que tiene validez legal


----------



## Aresti (3 May 2022)

Último video de Royuela entrevista a Laureano Ubiña.

Se ha quedado a gusto el tío.


----------



## Uritorco (3 May 2022)

La mafia judicial...


----------



## hurdygurdy (4 May 2022)

Enlace a ese vídeo, por favor, nunca está de más echarse unas risas.


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> La mafia judicial...





Me alegra mucho que vayan a desahuciar a ese parasito, el que me da pena es el casero que no va a cobrar una mierda de haber tenido a esa liendre en su casa.

Impresencia a la puta calle y al talego, YA.


----------



## Sololeomensajes (4 May 2022)

Llevo siguiendo el ER un tiempo, creo que he visto suficientes videos como para formarme una opinion y no entiendo a los que decis que todo es falso. 
Los que defienden que esto es un timo entiendo que argumentan que todos los nombres de las victimas, sucesos, fechas, direcciones, cuentas de bancos, tramas, documentos, mails que arguyen exactamente? Es todo una invencion? Con esa imaginacion, da para la mejor novela negra de la historia de la literatura espanola. Que ganan los Royuela con todo esto? Les mataron un hijo, han comido carcel, toda la vida en juzgados y han dilapidado la fortuna familiar, cual es el beneficio de seguir con todo esto tantos anos? Monetizar un canal de youtube? No cobran por entrevistas, supongo que del patreon no ganaran mucho y lo que ganen se iran en costas de abogados y otras tasas. Fama? Es verdad que a Santiago se le pierden las formas alguna vez y entra al trapo de todo cuando de vez en cuando deberia ignorar pero de verdad no veo que ganan con todo esto.
Diran algunos que estan locos y se han inventado todo, que ellos prepararon los documentos, pero sigo sin ver el porque, a ver si alguno de por aqui me puede dar una respuesta resumida de por que el ER es falso.

Vamos a suponer que todo lo de Mena, Robles, Zapatero y todo lo de los amanos de las querellas contra ellos tambien es falso. Realmente creeis que no existe un deep state espanol de pederastas, narcotraficantes, lavadoras de dinero, corrupcion judicial y sicariato? Por supuesto que si, esto existe en todos los paises del mundo. A veces es tan PACO todo, como esta redactado, lo chavacano y navajero para mi le da incluso mas credibilidad, un made in Spain 100%.

Lo que Santiago argumenta tiene sentido, no denuncian porque no se quieren meter en las pruebas caligraficas.

Bueno a ver si alguno me responde sin insultar ni que le salgan espumajarros por la boca, soy todo oidos a unos argumentos razonados de porque el ER es una invencion.

Saludos


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 May 2022)

Sololeomensajes dijo:


> Llevo siguiendo el ER un tiempo, creo que he visto suficientes videos como para formarme una opinion y no entiendo a los que decis que todo es falso.
> Los que defienden que esto es un timo entiendo que argumentan que todos los nombres de las victimas, sucesos, fechas, direcciones, cuentas de bancos, tramas, documentos, mails que arguyen exactamente? Es todo una invencion? Con esa imaginacion, da para la mejor novela negra de la historia de la literatura espanola. Que ganan los Royuela con todo esto? Les mataron un hijo, han comido carcel, toda la vida en juzgados y han dilapidado la fortuna familiar, cual es el beneficio de seguir con todo esto tantos anos? Monetizar un canal de youtube? No cobran por entrevistas, supongo que del patreon no ganaran mucho y lo que ganen se iran en costas de abogados y otras tasas. Fama? Es verdad que a Santiago se le pierden las formas alguna vez y entra al trapo de todo cuando de vez en cuando deberia ignorar pero de verdad no veo que ganan con todo esto.
> Diran algunos que estan locos y se han inventado todo, que ellos prepararon los documentos, pero sigo sin ver el porque, a ver si alguno de por aqui me puede dar una respuesta resumida de por que el ER es falso.
> 
> ...




La respuesta de porque algunos creen que es falso, un sintoma patologico llamado "disonancia cognitiva". Te llega algo tan grande que arrasa tus creencias y por falta de humildad, te niegas a creer que has sido engañado toda tu vida y niegas la mayor. Eso es


----------



## gester (4 May 2022)

Este sábado convocan manifestación, no?


----------



## Debunker (4 May 2022)

*Margarita Robles nos anima a todos a acudir a los tribunales a denunciarla si creemos que lo que está sacando a la luz el #ExpedienteRoyuela sobre ella es cierto*

vídeo insaid, 










Margarita Robles nos anima a todos a acudir a los tribunales a denunciarla si creemos que lo que está sacando a la luz el #ExpedienteRoyuela sobre ella es cierto - El Diestro


Margarita Robles nos anima a todos a acudir a los tribunales a denunciarla si creemos que lo que está sacando a la luz el #ExpedienteRoyuela sobre ella es cierto




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Bimmer (4 May 2022)

Lo que están haciendo los Royuela no tiene ningún sentido o tiene todo el sentido dependiendo desde qué lado se vea.



No tiene ningún sentido poner denuncias y querer judicializar el expediente si lo que se quiere es desmantelar el Estado.



Tiene todo el sentido poner denuncias y querer judicializar el expediente si lo que se quiere es afianzar un Estado criminal.



El origen de la corrupción se encuentra en los impuestos, se ha normalizado que unos delincuentes te roben de por vida una parte de tu capital con la excusa de que lo hacen para darte unos "servicios" que no has pedido, y que con esos servicios te intentan esclavizar aún más a través de multas y penas de prisión si no cumples con las normas que escriben los delincuentes para que tú las cumplas.


El expediente royuela ha sido financiado por todos los españoles, y eso es lo más importante y grave de todo, sin los impuestos no existiría ningún expediente royuela, porque el cliente del juzgado financiado por capital propio en vez de externo tendría que dar atención al cliente y en caso de no ser bien atendido, el cliente se iría a la competencia, este funcionamiento daría pie a la máxima separación de poderes posible y a una verdadera justicia.


----------



## Uritorco (5 May 2022)

gester dijo:


> Este sábado convocan manifestación, no?



Así es. El canal La Quinta Columna también se ha hecho eco de la misma. ¡¡Enhorabuena!! Es probable que se junten varios miles de personas, pues se desplazan autobueses desde muchas ciudades españolas.

Hoy han subido tres nuevos vídeos.
La cosa avanza cada día, aunque sea pasito a pasito.

Atención, por que el juez Presencia logra imputar definitivamente a la Robles y Zapatero.


----------



## Burbunauta (5 May 2022)

Resumen hasta ahora:

Hay movida. Mucha movida en la metamafia. Parece como si hubiese una espantada.

Reunión de urgencia de los "cinco grandes", a saber, Royuela, Presencia, Marzal, Rosillo y Villacorta. O al menos reunión de Santiago Royuela con los pocos que quedan con los que no se ha peleado con esos prontos que tiene. Se habla del artículo sin firmar que ha aparecido en el diario del señor (Pre-)Escolar, en el que se ataca al Expediente Royuela. Se intenta averiguar el significado de ese artículo "desinformativo", es decir, ¿por qué (Pre-)Escolar les hace el favor de difundir el ER a la gente que no conoce el ER?

Se llega a la conclusión de que se quiere sacar a Margarita Robles del gobierno. Ya ha desaparecido Marlaska, quien está missing. También Dolores Delgado que está de baja por una cirugía real o inventada y que daría lugar a su salida, en realidad "su espantada", por motivo de enfermedad.

La intención del artículo de ese diario sería aparentemente hacer parecer que la posible "dimisión" de Robles sea debida al escándalo del software espía Pegasus, no del Expediente Royuela. Para ello el artículo asocia muy estridentemente el ER con la "extrema derecha" y "un juez fascista corrupto", cosas que atraen mucho a los progres. Los "cinco grandes" están seguros de que Robles va a dimitir, y que todo el escándalo del espionaje es un paripé montado artificialmente para justificar la marcha de Robles por ese escándalo, y no por el ER. Veremos si aciertan. La razón principal de la espantada sería que Robles ya tiene una condena en firme que demuestra que realmente evadió dinero y si dimitiese "sin escándalo" sería confirmar que esa condena firme es la razón de su marcha. Además, Robles está afectada psicológicamente porque, a pesar de que le prometieron que no se metería en asesinatos, en realidad está metida hasta el cuello por encubridora.

Añado *por cuenta propia* que hay varios artículos por ahí que dicen que Robles no es en verdad del PSOE, que es "un verso suelto". O más aún, desde que se supo que había evadido dinero, los hiperventilados de izquierda se apresuraron a decir que en realidad Robles siempre ha sido del PP. Recordemos que en realidad Robles fue puesta por Sánchez en el gobierno por orden expresa de EE.UU. Pero al parecer no ha aguantado. Es corrupta pero no psicópata degenerada.


Más cosas: la manifestación del próximo 7 de mayo servirá para saber si el ER influye verdaderamente mucho en el tejido social. ¿Irán miles de personas o irán cuatro gatos? ¿Irá gente seria o irán terraplanistas? ¿Irán solamente gente de la extrema derecha? Santiago no quiere banderas ni emblemas de partidos. ¿Tendrán los asistentes un mínimo de responsabilidad en ese aspecto? ¿Está la policía preparándose para reventar la manifestación infiltrando agentes que monten actos violentos? Veremos. En la manifestación se dará una noticia "muy importante" por megafonía.


Más cosas: la historia de un juez despistado llamado Gadea. Presencia, mejor dicho, *ACODAP*, presenta una denuncia contra Zapatero y Dolores Delgado por tener dinero en paraísos fiscales. La presenta ante un juez llamado Gadea, que por lo que se ve no sabe en qué país vive, y va y acepta la denuncia a trámite. Han tardado cero coma cero en poner a Gadea en su sitio. Se ha desdicho totalmente y ha revocado el trámite con la excusa de que "no es creíble". Presencia se queja de que los jueces no están para "creer", sino para "verificar". Le hubiese bastado una llamada al banco para saber si la denuncia era verdad.

Además Presencia se queja, con toda la razón, de que si Europa ha dicho que la corrupción política en España es un 8% del PIB ¿por qué no se han puesto en marcha todos los ministros para atajar esa corrupción? No han hecho ni caso. No han tomado ninguna medida. No se ha discutido en el Congreso. Nada de nada. Lo que demuestra, según Presencia, que la corrupción está totalmente enquistada en todos los estratos del poder.


Más: en esa reunión de urgencia se llega a la conclusión de que la manera con la que quieren acabar con el Expediente Royuela, es meter en la cárcel a Royuela y a Presencia. Se quiere dar la imagen de que Presencia es un juez corrupto, que está loco y que se inventa bulos para hacerse notar y ganar dinero, algo así como el timo del que se inventa una enfermedad para pedir dinero a la gente. A través del juzgado 33 de Barcelona han hecho muchas denuncias contra ellos dos, orquestada por Dolores Delgado según una información de fuente seria por parte de Marzal, y que realmente Delgado tiene toda la intención de meterlos en la cárcel.


Más: los "cinco grandes" vaticinan que Vox y el PP son "del sistema". Ambos partidos tendrían muy fácil analizar el ER y comprobar si es cierto, y si los es, presentar denuncias. Pero no hacen nada.


Todavía más: los "cinco grandes" hacen un llamado ni más ni menos que al propio Mena para que se una al ER y pueda vengarse por haber sido expulsado de la metamafia . Tambien como devolución del favor que le hizo Santiago Royuela de salvarle la vida al hacer público que iban a matar a Mena. ¿Se querrá vengar Mena uniéndose al ER o para Mena eso de asesinar gente se la trae floja?


----------



## gester (5 May 2022)

Burbunauta dijo:


> Resumen hasta ahora:
> 
> Hay movida. Mucha movida en la metamafia. Parece como si hubiese una espantada.
> 
> ...



Esta mañana en las noticias de onda Cero hablaban de Pegasus y de que Podemos quiere sacar a Margarita Robles del gobierno, así que imagino que el gilipollas del Escolar les estará dando apoyo y por eso ha metido lo del expediente Royuela.


----------



## Debunker (5 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Lo que están haciendo los Royuela no tiene ningún sentido o tiene todo el sentido dependiendo desde qué lado se vea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo no lo veo así, con nuestros impuestos se han pagado los sueldos de altos cargos corruptos y criminales y dichos puestos de poder han sido utilizados para el crimen.

Por lo demás el ER se ha financiado de crímenes por encargo, tráfico a lo grande de drogas, robos de todo tipo, sobornos a la Justicia , espionaje y en general de todo tipo de delitos sin que falte ni uno en el código penal y civil .


----------



## Bimmer (5 May 2022)

Los que apoyáis que se denuncie el expediente es porque o sois corruptos o gilipollas, os he seguido el rollo todo este tiempo pero ya no aguanto más tonterías.



La funcimafia del expediente vive de los impuestos, si se quiere acabar con dicha funcimafia la solución no está en denunciar y por tanto dar validez y función a dicha estructura, la solución está en darse de baja de los bancos, la organización criminal a través del ente imaginario llamado Estado se queda sin poder robarte dinero en forma de impuestos, y por tanto se queda sin poder financiar a la funcimafia.



La manifestación del Sábado es una gilipollez, aunque se sabe quién la ha creado, si en vez de hacer el gili en la manifestación os dierais de baja de los bancos, ahí sí que joderíais a la funcimafia.


----------



## Uritorco (6 May 2022)

gester dijo:


> Esta mañana en las noticias de onda Cero hablaban de Pegasus y de que Podemos quiere sacar a Margarita Robles del gobierno, así que imagino que el gilipollas del Escolar les estará dando apoyo y por eso ha metido lo del expediente Royuela.



Pegasus no es más que una cortina de humo, de ahí que esté toda la prensa hablando de ello mientras ocultan lo verdaderamente importante. Como hacen siempre.

El vídeo hoy.


----------



## Debunker (6 May 2022)

Cesar Vidal entra en el ER a través de Acodap:


----------



## Debunker (6 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Los que apoyáis que se denuncie el expediente es porque o sois corruptos o gilipollas, os he seguido el rollo todo este tiempo pero ya no aguanto más tonterías.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tu si que eres gilipollas, más bien un descerebrado, hay que joderse la lata que diste con ese tío que se quedó en silla de ruedas por una agresión, ahora me doy cuenta que utilizabas esa absurda agresión que nada tiene que ver con el ER y de las que hay decenas al día, para desviar la atención del ER y no porque no tuvieras neuronas en tu cerebro que, es lo que yo pensaba.

No crees en el ER? estás en tu derecho, pero atacarlo demuestra que estás de la otra parte, vete a tomar por culo con los tuyos y no aparezcas más por aquí.

Me pregunto porque @ Peritta te ha dado un gracias a tan infame y super estúpido post que leo y releo y no le veo pies ni cabeza , de una absurdez mayúscula , "darse de baja de los bancos " dice este gran gilipollas para hacer justicia de más de 2.000 crímenes y un latrocinio inconcebible a base de tráfico de drogas, robos, extorsiones, espionaje y todo lo no está escrito, yo es que alucino con esta mierda de sociedad que acoge a gentuza como tú , el ER tiene que ser judicializado y las cuentas bancarias y notas escritas a mano investigadas y no hay otra , en eso que cada palo aguante su vela, si los Royuelas lo han inventado que paguen y si el ER es cierto que paguen todos los hijos de la gran puta, asesinos deleznables que nos gobiernan para nuestra destrucción, jodeeeerrr¡ ya está bien.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Pegasus no es más que una cortina de humo, de ahí que esté toda la prensa hablando de ello mientras ocultan lo verdaderamente importante. Como hacen siempre.
> 
> El vídeo hoy.




pero aun asi esta bien lo de PEGASUS

POR QUE ASI LA GENTA ENTIENDE QUE LA ESPIAN DE UNA VEZ

es lo mismo que decia SANTI de los comisarios esos , que directamente no son capaces de asumir que el CNI mate o espie o cosa como la trama de MENA

pues ver que el propio gobierno y los MASS MEDIA hablan de PEGASO es la manera de poner en su dia a dia estos conceptos


----------



## Bimmer (6 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Tu si que eres gilipollas, más bien un descerebrado, hay que joderse la lata que diste con ese tío que se quedó en silla de ruedas por una agresión, ahora me doy cuenta que utilizabas esa absurda agresión que nada tiene que ver con el ER y de las que hay decenas al día, para desviar la atención del ER y no porque no tuvieras neuronas en tu cerebro que, es lo que yo pensaba.
> 
> No crees en el ER? estás en tu derecho, pero atacarlo demuestra que estás de la otra parte, vete a tomar por culo con los tuyos y no aparezcas más por aquí.
> 
> Me pregunto porque @ Peritta te ha dado un gracias a tan infame y super estúpido post que leo y releo y no le veo pies ni cabeza , de una absurdez mayúscula , "darse de baja de los bancos " dice este gran gilipollas para hacer justicia de más de 2.000 crímenes y un latrocinio inconcebible a base de tráfico de drogas, robos, extorsiones, espionaje y todo lo no está escrito, yo es que alucino con esta mierda de sociedad que acoge a gentuza como tú , el ER tiene que ser judicializado y las cuentas bancarias y notas escritas a mano investigadas y no hay otra , en eso que cada palo aguante su vela, si los Royuelas lo han inventado que paguen y si el ER es cierto que paguen todos los hijos de la gran puta, asesinos deleznables que nos gobiernan para nuestra destrucción, jodeeeerrr¡ ya está bien.




Discrepo.


----------



## Uritorco (7 May 2022)

*Hoy sábado a las cinco manifestación del Expediente Royuela en Madrid.*

Santi es completamente patético, políticamente hablando. Cada día estoy más convencido de que tendría alguien que tomar el relevo en la difusión del ER. Ahora que es "apolítico" y "anarquista" que se vaya con toda esa chusma de porretas y rockeros chusmosos y tatuados de la extrema izquierda, a los que alaga continuamente.


----------



## Debunker (7 May 2022)

Vídeo y artículo promoción de la manifestación del ER,









Manifestación #ExpedienteRoyuela - El Diestro


Manifestación #ExpedienteRoyuela




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Debunker (7 May 2022)

El Arconte cree que su canal en youtube : Pedro Rosillo, ha sido cancelado por hacerse eco del ER

No deja de ser curioso que no cierren el canal del ER de Santiago Royuela y cierren el de Pedro Rosillo que no está dedicado al ER aunque publique algunas cosas .


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 May 2022)

​


----------



## Sololeomensajes (7 May 2022)

Si sabeis de algun streaming en directo, colgado por aqui. Y si hay alguien alli que diga como ve el ambiente


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 May 2022)

Sololeomensajes dijo:


> Si sabeis de algun streaming en directo, colgado por aqui. Y si hay alguien alli que diga como ve el ambiente




aqui salen


----------



## gester (7 May 2022)

La manifestación multitudinaria, un exitazo.


----------



## gester (7 May 2022)

Sololeomensajes dijo:


> Si sabeis de algun streaming en directo, colgado por aqui. Y si hay alguien alli que diga como ve el ambiente



Hasta la bandera, gente de derechas, izquierdas, vacunados, sin vacunar, ...

El rafapal dando pegatinas del expediente Royuela con algún percance.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 May 2022)

gester dijo:


> Hasta la bandera, gente de derechas, izquierdas, vacunados, sin vacunar, ...
> 
> El rafapal dando pegatinas del expediente Royuela
> 
> ...




explicate hombre


----------



## Uritorco (7 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> aqui salen



Cuidado con este tipo repugnante y despreciable que es un proxeneta y uno de los jefecillos de Anela. Es el tipo de gente con la que no nos debemos de juntar. Leete el libro "Los amos de la prostitución en España" y saldrás de dudas.


----------



## Niels Bohr (7 May 2022)

He estado en la manifestación, poca gente pero algo es algo.

Espero que sigan adelante y que no sea solo gente de ultraderecha peligrosa como la que había ahí que dan miedo.


----------



## Uritorco (7 May 2022)

Estado de Alarma.


----------



## Bimmer (8 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Tu si que eres gilipollas, más bien un descerebrado, hay que joderse la lata que diste con ese tío que se quedó en silla de ruedas por una agresión, ahora me doy cuenta que utilizabas esa absurda agresión que nada tiene que ver con el ER y de las que hay decenas al día, para desviar la atención del ER y no porque no tuvieras neuronas en tu cerebro que, es lo que yo pensaba.
> 
> No crees en el ER? estás en tu derecho, pero atacarlo demuestra que estás de la otra parte, vete a tomar por culo con los tuyos y no aparezcas más por aquí.
> 
> Me pregunto porque @ Peritta te ha dado un gracias a tan infame y super estúpido post que leo y releo y no le veo pies ni cabeza , de una absurdez mayúscula , "darse de baja de los bancos " dice este gran gilipollas para hacer justicia de más de 2.000 crímenes y un latrocinio inconcebible a base de tráfico de drogas, robos, extorsiones, espionaje y todo lo no está escrito, yo es que alucino con esta mierda de sociedad que acoge a gentuza como tú , el ER tiene que ser judicializado y las cuentas bancarias y notas escritas a mano investigadas y no hay otra , en eso que cada palo aguante su vela, si los Royuelas lo han inventado que paguen y si el ER es cierto que paguen todos los hijos de la gran puta, asesinos deleznables que nos gobiernan para nuestra destrucción, jodeeeerrr¡ ya está bien.





@Debunker está a favor de judicializar el expediente royuela al igual que los Royuela, de hecho en la manifestación de hoy es lo que han pedido, es decir, quieren que los mismos que a día de hoy están denunciando al único juez que apoya a los Royuela y los que dicen que el expediente es una conspiración con documentos falsos, sean esos los que judicialicen el expediente, también dicen querer judiciarlo por parte de los que hacen omisión de el expediente y de la denuncia al único juez que apoya a los Royuela.


Así es alguien que apoya judicializar el expediente royuela como es @Debunker : 




Debunker dijo:


> hay que joderse la lata que diste con ese tío que se quedó en silla de ruedas por una agresión,




Llama : "Una agresión" a una paliza de tres contra uno y estando la víctima de rodillas en un vagón del metro.


Llama dar la lata a informar de que esos tres delincuentes han evitado la cárcel y demuestran en redes sociales que están en libertad, cosa que encaja en la operación chumi del expediente royuela en la actualidad, de ahi que yo haya hablado de ese caso.





Debunker dijo:


> ahora me doy cuenta que utilizabas esa absurda agresión que nada tiene que ver con el ER y de las que hay decenas al día, para desviar la atención del ER





Ahora lo llama absurda agresión, dejar tetráplejico a un ser humano de una paliza es para @Debunker una absurda agresión, esta es la absurda agresión según @Debunker : 





Ojo que no acaba aquí la cosa, vuelve a repetir que no tiene nada que ver con el ER, cuando es una prueba actual y muy clara de corrupción judicial, y para rematar dice que esa "absurda agresión" las hay a decenas cada día en España.




Debunker dijo:


> yo es que alucino con esta mierda de sociedad que acoge a gentuza como tú





Me llama gentuza a mi cuando os he compartido las pruebas de que tres peligrosos criminales han evitado la cárcel y demuestran por redes sociales que están en libertad tras dejar tetráplejico de una paliza a un hombre al que no conocian de nada el cual solo les dijo que si eran tontos lanzando el mechero (el mechero impactó en la victima, de ahí el comentario) y cuyo hecho sucedió en Barcelona en junio de 2016, y que los agresores son de Barcelona, y que el expediente royuela se origina y desarrolla en Barcelona.



@Debunker ha reaccionado de esta manera solo porque he dicho la única manera para acabar con la funcimafia : no dar vida a la ficción legal mediante documentos legales como el DNI y cuenta de banco, sin estos documentos, a la funcimafia le quitas el principal delito que comete y el arma que tiene como es el robo de capital a los seres humanos mediante los impuestos.



Judicializar el expediente es dar función y validez a la funcimafia, para que la funcimafia desaparezca no queda otra que dejar de pagarles (eliminar impuestos) y dejar de presentar denuncias y querellas (entran en inactividad y lo que no tiene uso acaba desapareciendo).


Manifestarse sirve para crear psicología de masas (rebaño) y vulneralizar al individuo, por ejemplo en la manifestación de hoy han dicho que son gente educada y todo se hace desde el respeto, ahi ya estan vulnerando a muchos individuos. ¿Qué pasa si yo no quiero tener educación y respeto con criminales y delincuentes? ¿Ya no puedo simpatizar con el ER ni seguirlo? ¿Me van a discriminar por ello?


----------



## CesareLombroso (8 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Cuidado con este tipo repugnante y despreciable que es un proxeneta y uno de los jefecillos de Anela. Es el tipo de gente con la que no nos debemos de juntar. Leete el libro "Los amos de la prostitución en España" y saldrás de dudas.




Pasamelo en pdf, y estoy buscando uno de Ynestrillas llamado "la reconquista de España" donde le acusaba de traficar perica, fue demandado y han retirado las copias, pero me molaria leerlo, alguien lo tiene en PDF?

en el Telegram de Rafapal-eto habia mas videos con una entrevista genial a Don Alberto Royuela de ayer en Madrid donde dice que lleva 30 años preparando esto y que van a caer con ayuda de los sombreros blancos y que la masoneria lleva 200 años jodiendo a España y a Castilla para evitar que tengan salida al mar. Y que Rusia esta detras de los indepes para tener algo de tierra en el mediterraneo.

Muy interesante.


----------



## CesareLombroso (8 May 2022)

Niels Bohr dijo:


> He estado en la manifestación, poca gente pero algo es algo.
> 
> Espero que sigan adelante y que no sea solo gente de ultraderecha peligrosa como la que había ahí que dan miedo.




troll, ahi no da miedo mas que los carteristas habituales de la Puerta del Sol. Y gente habia varias calles llenas, miles de personas.


----------



## Debunker (8 May 2022)

Resumen de la manifestación en El Diestro:

*#ExpedienteRoyuela: Habrá un antes y un después del día 7 de mayo del 2022*


Por fin, ayer día 7 de mayo de 2022 se celebró al anunciada y esperada manifestación para pedir la judicilaización del Expediente Royuela y, tras lo que pudimos ver y vivir, todo lo sucedido se puede resumir en una sola palabra: éxito. Aunque todavía no podemos hablar de cifras de asistencia, lo que sí podemos decir es que ha superado nuestras expectativas y las de la mayoría de personas con las que hemos pudimos hablar de ello.

A lo largo de toda la manifestación hablamos con mucha, mucha gente y con todos los que hablamos pudimos sacar las mismas conclusiones: hay ilusión, no se van a dejar doblegar de ninguna manera y van a hacer todo lo posible para luchar porque se haga justicia y se esclarezcan todos los crímenes denunciados por la familia Royuela.

Y, a pesar de que los hechos que nos habían llevado a todos a estar manifestándonos son extremadamente graves, también pudimos ver alegría en la cara de la gente. Alegría por ver que somos muchos los que pensamos de la misma forma con respecto a este asunto y alegría al quedar muy patente que en España hay mucha mas gente valiente y dispuesta a luchar, de la que pudiera parecer. 


Había gente de todas las edades: jóvenes, de mediana edad, ancianos, la persona más mayor con la que tuvimos oportunidad de hablar tenía 87 años, e incluso niños. Y a todos ellos se les notaba una cara de satisfacción difícil de disimular al comprobar que éramos muchos los que allí estábamos.


Y gente venida de toda España: Galicia, Asturias, Castilla y León, Cataluña, Aragón, Vascongadas, Andalucía, Extremadura, Valencia, Castilla la Mancha… gente que había venido incluso desde Baleares y desde Canarias.

Podemos decir, porque así nos lo han confesado, que la alegría que tenía Santiago Royuela ayer era muy grande y también podemos decir que Alberto, su padre, además de alegre, estaba tremendamente emocionado. Imaginen ustedes llevar toda una vida luchando prácticamente solo para investigar y esclarecer el asesinato de un hijo y vivir, años más tarde, lo que pudo vivir ayer recibiendo el apoyo de tanta gente.




Esta mañana, una de las primeras publicaciones que hemos hecho en nuestros canales de Telegram, El Diestro. Opinión en libertad y El Diestro.TV, ha sido el vídeo de una canción de ‘El Arrebato’ titulado “Enhorabuena” cuyo estribillo dice: “Enhorabuena, lo has conseguido, vino la vida buscando pelea pero no pudo contigo”. Y ese es el que, bajo nuestro punto de vista, es el mejor resumen de lo que vivimos ayer. ¡Enhorabuena, lo has conseguido!


NOTA: A medida que vayamos recopilando más vídeos los iremos publicando.










#ExpedienteRoyuela: Habrá un antes y un después del día 7 de mayo del 2022 - El Diestro


#ExpedienteRoyuela: Habrá un antes y un después del día 7 de mayo del 2022




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## gester (8 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> explicate hombre



Pues que hubo gente que le dió la mano y otro que le llamó de todo menos bonito.

Gatito, ahora que te he dado info. haz un vídeo de los tuyos.


----------



## Burbunauta (8 May 2022)

Pongo el vídeo de la manifestación. Veo mucha gente, dicen que unos seis mil. No veo matones, nazis ni skinheads. La gente es normal. Marlaska no ha metido violentos supongo que porque está missing. No hay terraplanistas y todo parece bien. 

Mucho mejor de lo que esperaba. Felicidades a los "cinco grandes" y a Royuela padre.


----------



## lacuentaatras (8 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> *Margarita Robles nos anima a todos a acudir a los tribunales a denunciarla si creemos que lo que está sacando a la luz el #ExpedienteRoyuela sobre ella es cierto*
> 
> vídeo insaid,
> 
> ...




lo raro es que ella no denuncie.

He dicho raro....casi es una confesión..


----------



## Uritorco (8 May 2022)

Hoy Santi ha subido dos vídeos sobre la concentración. Mas de cinco mil personas según estimaciones de la policía. Dice en uno de ellos que le ha hecho una gran ilusión ver banderas... anarquistas y republicanas!! Si es que este individuo ya no puede ser más patético. Cada vez que abre su grasienta boca sobre este asunto mete la pata por completo. Es uno de los motivos por los que no he acudido.


----------



## Bimmer (9 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Resumen de la manifestación en El Diestro:
> 
> *#ExpedienteRoyuela: Habrá un antes y un después del día 7 de mayo del 2022*
> 
> ...





Leo eso y me viene un pestazo a 15M y pre Podemos que tira para atrás, me viene un pestazo a un partido politico que deje en el relato oficial a VOX como un partido moderado y de centro derecha para que este pueda entrar a gobernar con el beneplácito de los gilipollas lobotomizados que a día de hoy lo llaman "ultraderecha" y demás paridas similares.



Claro, de ahí lo de querer la judicialización para el expediente en lugar de cometer lo que los criminales y delincuentes llamarían terrorismo.


----------



## Bimmer (9 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Leo eso y me viene un pestazo a 15M y pre Podemos que tira para atrás, me viene un pestazo a un partido politico que deje en el relato oficial a VOX como un partido moderado y de centro derecha para que este pueda entrar a gobernar con el beneplácito de los gilipollas lobotomizados que a día de hoy lo llaman "ultraderecha" y demás paridas similares.
> 
> 
> 
> Claro, de ahí lo de querer la judicialización para el expediente en lugar de cometer lo que los criminales y delincuentes llamarían terrorismo.




Es más, han elegido la misma fecha que el 15M (Mayo) y justo 11 años después, que a mi eso de la numerología y esoterismo no me quita el sueño pero el número 11 se las trae.


----------



## Kenthomi (9 May 2022)

Todo es muy raro


----------



## renko (9 May 2022)

*Traigo aqui esto desde mi hilo de Conspiraciones:*




"Lo que en este video Santiago Royuela oculta sobre Angel Colom.....



..... es que, durante el tiempo que estuvo en la cárcel, coincidió con otro preso que le contó la siguiente historia:

Resulta que ese compañero de prisión formaba parte de un grupo de "justicieros". Eran un grupo de amigos, especialmente sensibilizados con el tema la pederastia, que se dedicaban a hacerse pasar por menores en determinados ámbitos oscuros de internet. Lo hacían para "cazar" pederastas.

Les seguían el rollo haciéndose pasar por menores, como digo, y acababan quedando. Luego, normalmente en el punto de encuentro, el pederasta, en vez de encontrase con un tierno pre-adolescente, se encontraba con un grupo de tres o cuatro varones adultos que le daban una auténtica paliza.
Pues bien, este compañero de cárcel de Santiago, que formaba parte de ese grupo, le contó que uno de los pederastas que cazaron fue *Angel Colom* (los que sois catalanes y tenéis una cierta edad, le conocéis perfectamente Ángel Colom - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ), que además de politico es sacerdote católico secularizado, por cierto 
























Pues bien, resulta que cuando quedaron con Colom, le obligaron a llevarles a su casa. Fue allí donde le apalizaron y hasta le arrancaron un trozo de oreja de la violencia con la que se emplearon. Le sometieron a auténticas torturas.

Lo alucinante de la historia viene ahora. Resulta que les denunció, les detuvieron y les juzgaron.
Pero a la hora del juicio, no apareció Colom por ningún lado como victima y denunciante de los hechos sino otra persona a la que los acusados no habían visto en su vida 

Alguien, se entiende que con mucho poder, estaba protegiendo a Colom y se las arreglaron para que en el juicio apareciera otra persona suplantándole (muy bien pagada seguramente), denunciando los mismos hechos que le ocurrieron a Colom pero sin que este apareciera en escena de ninguna manera para que su reputación no se viera afectada, evitando destaparse sus siniestras aficiones.

Al final, los acusados fueron condenados a elevadas penas de cárcel y , uno de ellos, mientras cumplía esa condena, asi se lo explicó a SR, con el que coincidió entre rejas, como digo.



Otro caso más que nos muestra cómo funciona todo."


----------



## renko (9 May 2022)

Por cierto, de este indeseable ya he hablado en el hilo por otro asunto. Colom es uno de los principales responsables de la especialmente intensa _magrebización _que ha ocurrido en Cataluña en las últimas décadas que, como os podéis imaginar, ha sido una estrategia totalmente planificada (como lo es todo).

Aqui rescato este último capítulo que, además, conviene ser recordado porque pronto veremos explotar el fruto de todo ese paciente y deliberado trabajo subterráneo:



_"El avispero catalán va a ser activado de nuevo enseguida. Después del largo stand-by en que lo han mantenido, va a ser azuzado de nuevo......
A partir de ahí todo ira in crescendo, como la otra vez, hasta llegar más lejos todavía que en el anterior capítulo. Bastante más lejos. Veremos correr sangre.

Pues bien. Ese avispero va a tener una conexión directa con el avispero España vs Marruecos. Aunque a primera vista parezcan inconexos ambos, van a tener un nexo de unión.

*No se si sabéis que cerca de la mitad de los marroquies que hay en España están en Cataluña. Esto no es casual (nada lo es). Esta "sobreocupación" del territorio catalán respecto al resto del pais se propició durante la primera década de este siglo cuando al pederasta Angel Colom se le abrió una oficina en Marruecos por parte de la Generalitat para "agilizar" los trámites para su llegada masiva. Se les abrieron las puertas burocráticas de par en par. Fue pura ingenieria migratoria para preparar lo que vendria unos años después. Lo que ya estamos a punto de ver estallar:*

Cuando todo estalle en Cataluña y se divida su población en dos partes más hostiles que nunca,* la numerosa población marroquí se pondrá del lado independentista.*
Tened en cuenta que en ese momento la tensión entre España y Marruecos será máxima y los marroquies residentes en Cataluña *expresarán de forma muy manifiesta su animadversión contra España apoyando en las calles de forma violenta la ruptura de Cataluña con el estado."*_

_*




*_


----------



## CesareLombroso (9 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> *Traigo aqui esto desde mi hilo de Conspiraciones:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ese degenerado Colom no fue director de RTVE tambien maricon confeso y mason o es otro Colom? ( palomo en catalan)

Ah no, este es Ramon, no Angel.

Son hermanos? dos palomos literales (colom) burbujarras y masonazos es sospechoso


----------



## renko (9 May 2022)

Por cierto, ha fallecido el doctor Morín.



*Muere el doctor Morín, diana de los antiabortistas*

*Condenado por practicar abortos ilegales en Barcelona, evitó la cárcel y vivía refugiado en Menorca*


----------



## renko (9 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ese degenerado Colom no fue director de RTVE tambien maricon confeso y mason o es otro Colom ( palomo en catalan)



He puesto fotos, alguna bastante elocuente, y hasta su entrada de la wikipedia. Perdona pero yo creo que no hay lugar a dudas.


----------



## CesareLombroso (9 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> He puesto fotos, alguna bastante elocuente, y hasta su entrada de la wikipedia. Perdona pero yo creo que no hay lugar a dudas.




He editado si, uno es Ramon y el otro Angel, mismo apellido.

son familia esos masonazos?


----------



## Debunker (9 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Por cierto, de este indeseable ya he hablado en el hilo por otro asunto. Colom es uno de los principales responsables de la especialmente intensa _magrebización _que ha ocurrido en Cataluña en las últimas décadas que, como os podéis imaginar, ha sido una estrategia totalmente planificada (como lo es todo).
> 
> Aqui rescato este último capítulo que, además, conviene ser recordado porque pronto veremos explotar el fruto de todo ese paciente y deliberado trabajo subterráneo:
> 
> ...




Gracias por esa información, no se de donde la has sacado, pero es racional total , yo lo presumía sin el cuando, pero ocurrir ocurrirá


----------



## renko (9 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Gracias por esa información, no se de donde la has sacado, pero es racional total , yo lo presumía sin el cuando, pero ocurrir ocurrirá



Cuando en ese texto en azul hablo del _"avispero España vs. Marruecos"_, estoy queriendo decir que se está preparando una guerra entre ambos paises. Asi como lo oís. Hablo de guerra abierta. Calculo que para iniciarse en otoño aprox.

Pero antes veremos a Sánchez convocar elecciones (pronto) y volver la derecha al poder, que sería la que se comería ese marrón. Y todo con el conocimiento y complicidad de ambos reyes, ojo. Esto es lo más grave. Van a llevar secretamente a sus respectivos pueblos a la guerra para que se maten entre ellos, siguiendo órdenes del globalismo internacional, al cual obedecen ambos y al cual han entregado de facto la soberanía de las naciones sobre las cuales reinan.


----------



## Debunker (9 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Cuando en ese texto en azul hablo del _"avispero España vs. Marruecos"_, estoy queriendo decir que se está preparando una guerra entre ambos paises. Asi como lo oís. Hablo de guerra abierta. Calculo que para iniciarse en otoño aprox.



Sí, así lo he entendido, guerra abierta, se huele, se ve, se siente....


----------



## Demodé (9 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Lo han subido hace una hora. Santiago autoflagelándose a lo largo de todo el vídeo, repitiendo continuamente que no, que el no es de ultraderecha. Ahora resulta ser... ácrata y anarquista. Este individuo cada día es más patético, como sus inefables pitillos de liar. Creo que con el tiempo alguien debería tomar el relevo. Alguien que fuese políticamente más coherente y supiese instrumentalizar el ER como una verdadera arma contra el sistema y dejarse de baladronanas apolíticas.



Santi le han debido indicar que diga eso para que todo el mundo se sume nadie se sienta fuera de ésto antemano, cosa que no se yo la gente no mira la historia, es superficial pero.....

Mucho más allá de eso, si colocaran ahí una tía buena que supiera hablar, en este momento ayudaría mucho al Expediente


----------



## gester (9 May 2022)

Demodé dijo:


> Santi le han debido indicar que diga eso para que todo el mundo se sume nadie se sienta fuera de ésto antemano, cosa que no se yo la gente no mira la historia, es superficial pero.....
> 
> Mucho más allá de eso, si colocaran ahí una tía buena que supiera hablar, en este momento ayudaría mucho al Expediente



Como empieces con este movimiento es de derechas o de izquierdas en vez de 5.000 personas hubieran ido 200. El día que dejemos de pegarnos los de abajo entre nosotros y nos juntemos para ir a por los de arriba, a lo mejor tiramos abajo está mierda de régimen.


----------



## Duda Metódica (9 May 2022)

Curiosa la historia o anécdota carcelaria sobre Angel Colom, que me ha llevado a buscar por internet fotos relativamente recientes del personaje, y la verdad es que no veo ninguna cicatriz, ni nada raro, en las orejas de A. Colom. Seguramente el cirujano plástico debió hacer un buen trabajo.
Respecto a Ramón Colom, no coincide el segundo apellido, por lo que no deben ser hermanos. Ramón Colom, si mal no recuerdo, fue director general de RTVE durante los últimos años de la presidencia de Felipe González. Ser de la cuerda sociata era requisito necesario para el cargo, pero aún así R. Colom siempre fue bastante digno y mucho menos sectario que lo que pulula estos últimos años por las teles del régimen.


----------



## Harold Papanander (9 May 2022)

Absolutamente cierta la historia de Angel Colom.

Conocí personalmente a uno de esos "justicieros" que fueron a apalizarle, tiempo antes de que fuera procesado. No es que fuésemos amigos, sino que tuve oportunidad de conocerle en mitad de un ambiente taciturno y de copas, donde se animó, tras ganarnos confianza mutuamente, a explicarme su tipo de afición clandestina y cómo organizaron la emboscada contra Colom. Me contó el relato bastante escandalizado, sospecho que porque él habría sido votante de ERC o simpatizante de este partido a saber por cuánto tiempo.

Antes de obligar a Colom a llevarles a su casa, se citaron con él en un conocido hotel de Barcelona, que por lo que me contó esta persona, era un lugar frecuente donde esta clase de pederastas metidos a políticos se citaban con los menores. El menor que solicitó para servicios sexuales el señor Colom era un niño, un varón, magrebí para más señas. Primero le apalearon en la habitación del hotel (con bates de béisbol), pero no demasiado para no levantar sospechas en el lugar, solo lo suficiente para que les llevara luego a su vivienda particular.

De los demás detalles no puedo hablar mucho, solo diré que para torturarle le atravesaron un neumático en el cuerpo para que no pudiese escapar. Este contacto tampoco quiso contarme demasiado, se notaba que quería llevar el asunto en confidencialidad. Conmigo se animó a hacer esta confesión porque apreció que compartíamos la misma afinidad ideológica, y el resto vino ayudado como consecuencia de la desinhibición del alcohol.

A nadie se le debe pasar por alto la cantidad de miembros de ERC que han sido denunciados por abusos o prácticas pederastas con menores, a lo largo de estas últimas dos décadas. Varios de ellos condenados, por cierto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 May 2022)

PARA LOS QUE PENSAIS QUE TODO ESTO TRAMA RARAS ES ALGO IMPOSIBLE. EL VIDEO DE LA SEMANA

" NUEVOS " QUE QUIEREN PRESENTARSE . TODOS QUIEREN CONTAR LO QUE HACEN xD

Y LO QUE HA VENIDO SIENDO " EL MUNDO" QUE HEMOS " CONOCIDO"

US Army 4th PSYOP Group says the quiet part out loud.

↓

Patrick Henry , 04:56





*GHOSTS IN THE MACHINE*


"All the world's a stage."

_EL MUNDO COMO ESCENARIO _
__
 








Behind NATO's 'cognitive warfare': 'Battle for your brain' waged by Western militaries - The Grayzone


NATO military researchers are developing "cognitive warfare," to wage a "battle for your brain" in the "human domain," weaponizing science




thegrayzone.com





/pol/ - GHOSTS IN THE MACHINE - Politically Incorrect - 4chan​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 May 2022)

​


----------



## Uritorco (10 May 2022)

Pilar Rahola Martínez, Joan Laporta Estruch y Angel Colom Colom fundaron en 1996 una efímera y malograda formación separatista denominada Partit per la Independencia, implicado en el desfalco del Palau de la Música.

La primera, sionista histérica y debota y alabardera incondicional de Israel, parece que tiene cierto ascendente judío, pues es prima de la actriz Emma Cohen, nacida Emmanuela Beltrán Rahola. Cuando a esta última se le preguntó en cierta ocasión por que había cambiado el nombre y se puso un apellido judío, respondió: "elegí Cohen, el de un ancestro mío expulsado de España" ("Diario de Mallorca", 16.02.2012).

El segundo personaje porta, como su progenitor Joan Laporta Bonastre, dos apellidos curiosos. El diario "La Vanguardia" de Barcelona, en su edición del 10.12.1986 (pág. 13) y bajo el subtítulo «Linajes xuetes», indicaba al respecto lo siguiente: "Parece evidente, no obstante, que apellidos como *Bonastre*, Cohen, *Estruch*, Levi o Salomó son inevitablemente de origen judío". Como se sabe, el ex presidente del FCB es consejero de una empresa israelí llamada Sirin Labs, cuyo presidente, Moshe Hogeg, fue detenido en noviembre de 2021 por tráfico de drogas y abusos sexuales, entre otros cargos.

Sobre el tercero, ex secretario general de ERC y más que probable masón, solo indicar que es casi del todo seguro que sea fruto de un matrimonio endogámico, una práctica muy común y frecuente en las comunidades conversas. No obstante, es un hecho que habría que certificar con exactitud. Pero el "dato", aunque solo sea meramente "anecdótico", lo dejo ahí. Para más señas, su progenitor se llamaba Joan Colom Colom.

Otro apunte complementario:

"No hace tanto, la construcción de un Estado propio por parte de la comunidad judía en Israel despertaba admiración y sana envidia, a partes iguales, entre el nacionalismo catalán. Sus más insignes representantes en los años ochenta y noventa se declaraban abiertamente pro-israelíes. Con el ex presidente de la Generalitat Jordi Pujol a la cabeza, esta corriente contaba además con políticos como el líder de Unió, Josep Duran Lleida, o los ex dirigentes de ERC y creadores del fallido PI, *Ángel Colom* y *Pilar Rahola*". [...] Anque el proselitismo proisraeí de Pujol ha hecho que CDC fuera la formación más identificada con esta corriente, el filosemitismo también tiene importantes seguidores en ERC, como los citados Colom y Rahola a Miquel Sellarés".









¿Qué fue del espejo israelí?


POR IVA ANGUERA DE SOJO



www.abc.es





Finalmente solo comentar que en el año 2003, Angel Colom fue designado por el entonces "conseller en cap", Artur Mas, director de la oficina de orientación laboral para inmigrantes que la Generalitat tenía previsto abrir en Casablanca.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

__





Rumor: - LA VANGUARDIA DA COMO SEGURO EL CESE DE LA DIRECTORA DEL CENEÍ - ( CNI ) - HOY MISMO POR ANTONIO. DAME TU FUERZA PEGASUS | ROYUELA


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/la-vanguardia-da-como-seguro-el-cese-de-la-directora-del-cenei-cni-hoy-mismo-por-antonio-dame-tu-fuerza-pegasus-royuela.1753775/ Sánchez cesa a la directora del CNI tras acreditarse la extensión del espionaje sufrido por el Gobierno...




www.burbuja.info






*Sánchez cesa a la directora del CNI tras acreditarse la extensión del espionaje sufrido por el Gobierno*​ 
*Caso Pegasus*

*El Gobierno destituye a Paz Esteban, directora del CNI, reacciones en directo*






*El jefe del Ejecutivo prevé comunicar la destitución de la responsable del servicio secreto español al presidente de la Generalitat y reconducir el choque en una próxima reunión*
Juan Carlos Merino Madrid

10/05/2022 10:25Actualizado a 10/05/2022 11:31
Llega la reacción. Pedro Sánchez prometió actuar con la máxima transparencia, la máxima celeridad y la máxima contundencia ante el escándalo político del espionaje que amenaza el curso de la legislatura y de su propio mandato. Y hoy, a la vista de los informes sobre la amplitud del espionaje con el programa Pegasus sufrido en el seno del Ejecutivo –que además de al propio presidente del Gobierno y la titular de Defensa, Margarita Robles, afecta a otros ministros-, Sánchez ha decidido adoptar decisiones contundentes y dirimir responsabilidades.
En primer lugar, el cese de la directora del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia (CNI), Paz Esteban, como máxima responsable del grave fallo de seguridad que permitió unos espionajes confirmados en los teléfonos móviles del presidente y de otros ministros hace un año, sin que se tuviera constancia de ellos hasta que hace unas semanas estalló el caso de los seguimientos al independentismo.​
[IMG alt="Paz Esteban, la directora del CNI en la entrada de la comision de secreretos oficiales en el Congreso de los diputados
(Dani Duch)"]https://www.lavanguardia.com/files/...r/uploads/2022/05/05/6273d765de429.jpeg[/IMG]
Paz Esteban, la hasta ahora directora del CNI, en la entrada de la comisión de secretos oficiales en el Congreso de los diputados (Dani Duch)​ 
Con los informes elaborados por el Centro Criptológico Nacional (CCN) –el organismo dependiente del CNI competente en materia de ciberseguridad– que determinan el alcance del espionaje sufrido en el seno del Gobierno con el programa Pegasus, Sánchez ha planteado la destitución de la directora del servicio secreto español durante la reunión del Consejo de Ministros que se ha celebrado este martes.
Será precisamente Margarita Robles quien comparecerá este martes en la rueda de prensa posterior al Consejo de Ministros junto a la portavoz del Gobierno, Isabel Rodríguez. Además del presidente del Gobierno y la ministra de Defensa, también se podrían haber visto comprometidos los móviles del ministro del Interior, Fernando Grande-Marlaska, y del actual ministro de Agricultura, Luis Planas.
Una vez dirimidas las responsabilidades por el escándalo del espionaje en el Ejecutivo, Sánchez prevé trasladar igualmente la decisión del cese de la directora del CNI al presidente de la Generalitat, Pere Aragonès, precisamente uno de los dirigentes independentistas que fueron espiados, en su caso, no obstante, con autorización judicial.
Sánchez y Aragonès se emplazaron el pasado viernes en Barcelona a mantener una próxima reunión con la que poder reconducir el choque provocado por el caso Pegasus, tras el que Esquerra mantiene bloqueada toda la agenda legislativa del Gobierno.​ 
Mostrar 78 comentarios









El Gobierno cesa a la directora del CNI, Paz Esteban


El jefe del Ejecutivo prevé comunicar la destitución de la responsable del servicio secreto español al presidente de la Generalitat y reconducir el choque en una próxima...




www.lavanguardia.com












El Consejo de Ministros valora este martes el cese de la directora del CNI


El Gobierno valorará este martes en el Consejo de Ministros el posible cese de Paz Esteban, directora del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia (CNI), tras la




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## Peritta (10 May 2022)

Sí, mu bien por la investigación ésa y sus averiguaciones don @Uritorco, pero la Pilar Rahola seguirá siendo igual de gilipollas ¿no?.

¿Qué hay de las fosas?. ¿Nadie ha echado a volar un dron?

Es que la iniciativa privada va siempre por delante de la pública.

-Vengo a denunciar una violacion. Un funcionario me ha violado.
-Pero vamos a ver, ¿era alto, era bajo, tenía tatuajes...?.
-Pues no me acuerdo mu bien con el susto y el sofoco. Pero que era funcionario es seguro.
-No sabe si era rubio o moreno, o si era calvo, ni si era gordo o flaco, ni si era negro o blanco ¿y dice que era funcionario?.
-Normal, lo tuve que hacer yo todo. 

Sí, sí, que se judicialice la cosa. Miedo me da. Y más con el corporativismo gremial que padecemos.

Tened cuidado con lo que pedís que los dioses te dan tres tazas a poco que te descuides. Y si se judicializa la cosa despídete de la documentación y los papeles de Mena, que los tendrán que investigar y ya sabéis cómo se investigan las cosas en palacio

mu despacio.
. 
Y si no cierran el canal será por que quieren averiguar quiénes son los ·sombreros blancos", pero le están dando la muerte civil a este asunto y por éso habrán cerrado a Pedro Rosillo el canal.

No sé cuántas de las 5.000 personas serían clac a sueldo ni cuántos serían relleno para hacer bulto contratados por la empresa organizadora de estos eventos, pero que no tendrían ni puta idea de en qué consiste el expediente Royuela, o la trascendencia que tienen los "Papeles de Mena". 
Total que me salen 4.000. 
Pero por cada uno que va hay diez que no vamos, luego más o menos al cabo de la calle estamos unos 40.000. En Toaspaña.
O en todo el mundo hispano, ya que algunas de las ocho o diez mil visitas que tienen los vídeos escriben desde Hispanoamérica.
Las visitas a los vídeos también están repetidas si uno entra dos o tres veces a ver.
Luego los que están al día del tema serán -o seremos- mu pocos.

Pero si aceptamos esos 40.000, como los otros aceptaban pulpo como animal de compañía, me sale que 1/1.000 tiene "algo" de idea del expediente Royuela.

Seguimos siendo muy pocos. No hagáis castillos en el aire. 
La guerra entre sombreros blancos y sombreros negros, si es que se llega a dar, va a ser en la administración. El Pueblo no pintamos nada. A lo más -y éso intento con todas mis ganas- hacer que se le caiga la cara de vergüenza a alguien.
______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Pura Sangre (10 May 2022)

Que bien le ha venido el escandalo Pegasus a Margarita, ahora nombra de directora del CNI a su mano derecha









Robles nombra a Esperanza Casteleiro al frente del CNI tras el cese de Paz Esteban


La actual secretaria de Estado de Defensa, Esperanza Casteleiro, asumirá el control del Centro Nacional de Inteligencia. Según ha señalado la propia ministra de Defensa, cuenta con su confianza




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Aresti (10 May 2022)

El expediente Royuela es una operación encubierta para identificar a las personas contrarias al sistema.

Sólo sabe tanto de chanchullos la persona que está metida en ellos y probablemente mezcla algún casos con "todo está corrompido". De esta forma, se difumina cualquier acto o comportamiento que sí tiene carácter abusivo.

Creo que la entrevista con Oubiña es lo más esclarecedor. Traficante de tabaco al que se endosa narcotráfico.

Lo mismo que los últimos ajusticiados de ETA. Los medios lo presentan como un único caso cuando fueron varios casos diferentes que se "liquidan" en la misma fecha.

Edito.

Después de este mensaje, seguro que el CNI ya me ficha.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 May 2022)

*Sánchez justificará el cese de la directora del CNI por el espionaje a más ministros*

*mirad la foto malevolsa de El confidenfical*

*" a tomal por culo enga ... renuncias pot alli "*













Sánchez justificará el cese de la directora del CNI por el espionaje a más ministros


Moncloa argumenta que la continuidad de Paz Esteban es inviable tras los graves fallos de seguridad en los teléfonos de nuevos ministros. Intentará aplacar así a Aragonès, molesto por los seguimientos aprobados por el juez




www.elconfidencial.com





*Moncloa argumenta que la continuidad de Paz Esteban es inviable tras los graves fallos de seguridad en los teléfonos de nuevos ministros. Intentará aplacar así a Aragonès, molesto por los seguimientos aprobados por el juez*
La directora del CNI, Paz Esteban, y el secretario de Estado de Relaciones con las Cortes, Rafael Simancas. (EFE/Juan Carlos Hidalgo)








HAN PUESTO A OTRA DEL EQUIPO DE ROBLES COMENTAN

ASI QUE TIENE PINTA DE GESTO COSMETICO​


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 May 2022)

Rectificación de Santiago Royuela Samit


En cumplimiento de la ley Orgánica 2/1984, de 26 de marzo, reguladora del derecho de rectificación, publicamos esta nota enviada por Santiago Royuela Samit a la redacción de elDiario.es




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Uritorco (12 May 2022)

Mañana dan el notición sobre la localización de una de las fosas. Atentos.


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 May 2022)

El payaso del impresencia ahora apoyado por Santi fumandose un petardo haciendo el indio, el 1 dia que me deja que desear Santi


----------



## Kartal (12 May 2022)

El OP ya se ha despedido en otro hilo tras sus últimas predicciones fallidas (así lleva desde 2014 con varios nicks).

Vayan saliendo ordenadamente...


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 May 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> El OP ya se ha despedido en otro hilo tras sus últimas predicciones fallidas (así lleva desde 2014 con varios nicks).
> 
> Vayan saliendo ordenadamente...




resumen? me lo he perdido.

La ultima del impresencia corrupto hoy

el psicopata megalomano con ideas autorreferenciales.

hoy dice q los dos jueces de su pueblo q les han encontrado medio millon a la juez y 1 a la secretaria judicial es para echarlo de su casa.

¿ como sabe que no es del narcotrafico, corrupcion inmobiliaria etc?

el megalomano autorreferencial cree q se va a tirar 1,5 millones para desahuciar a un puto moroso q no paga el alquiler
y q echarlo cuesta 0 y es cuestion de poco tiempo.

y lo peor q tiene a todos los paganinis para q me insulten, venga seguid dando euritos a este tolai, a ver si se compra el piso con vuestra pasta. jajajajajaa jajajaja TOLILIS que encima dice negar que me conozca, los pantallazos que ya he puesto anteriormente que?

PSICOPATAS PERTURBADOS, que no quereis que se os destape el chiringuito de vivir de donativos, ponte a currar en un bar paco con tu charo fregando platos que eso si es un oficio digno y no lo tuyo, MAGANTOS.

Mirad si es jeta que pretende que el fondo buitre le venda el piso por la misma cuantia que lo han comprado en un lote de incontables millones de euros. ¿Pero este jeta narciso se cree que inversores son un fondo social que van a perder dinero incluso vendiendolo al mismo precio, o que su negocio es invertir para sacar redito?

Normal, si leyendo las condenas que se exponen en presa que tiene pone que cuando era juez mercantil ponia a sus coleguis como administradores concursales, este se cree que el mundo es jauja.

que ganas tengo ya de ver a este delincuente bicondenado en el talego, que encima va y me amenaza en un video, venga que ponga la denuncia que saco los pantallazos y acabas donde tienes que estar: en el pabellon psiquiatrico del talego con tu charo la perturbada de los videos e incapacitado por querulante.


----------



## Peritta (13 May 2022)

Aresti dijo:


> El expediente Royuela es una operación encubierta para identificar a las personas contrarias al sistema.
> 
> Después de este mensaje, seguro que el CNI ya me ficha.



El "sistema" ése que dice usté será la administración ¿no?.

Sí, esa que está hecha de funcionarios.

Mire, los de la CNI no tienen que tener gente suficiente para leernos a todos, que el Pableras Iglesias cuando estuvo al cargo de esta gente desde la Vicepresidencia del Gobierno, pretendía hacer que fueran los criptógrafos, tíos mu listos con gafas que hablan seis o siete idiomas además de leer el arameo y el latín de corrido, quienes espiaran las redes sociales y leyeran las tonterías que escribimos por ahí.
Luego tienen que tirar de becarios y es ahí donde el cerebro del becario está al alcance de su teclado señor.

...que no se ocupe de ti el desamparo, que cada cena sea tu última cena, que ser valiente no salga tan caro, que ser cobarde no vaga la pena...

Hay que dejarles sin gente. Que no les compense mafiosear.

PD.- 








La primogénita de Amancio Ortega desahucia al casero de Ayuso, Kike Sarasola


Hace unos meses, la hija mayor de Amancio Ortega puso en venta sus acciones (un 31%) de Room Mate, la hotelera de Kike Sarasola. Todo tras el conflicto que se desencadenó contra su ex gestor, José Leyte, contra quien se querelló por apropiación indebida, falsedad documental y administración...



informalia.eleconomista.es




_______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Uritorco (13 May 2022)

Hoy a la noche hay un directo interesante.


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Hoy a la noche hay un directo interesante.




Lo va a ver supu, yo que era el gran apoyador de la causa he sido traicionado por un porrero psicotico que no guarda ni las formas de fumar fuera de camara su mierda ilegal y encima enseñó sus partes medicos con enfermedad mental en lugar de guardarselos.

cuando mi honor se llama LEALTAD y me hacen esto, pues como decia Codreanu sobre los traidores, que merecen un tiro.

Afortunadamente tanto este como el juez corrupto psicopata y con delirios de persecucion y megalomania que vive de vuestras donaciones ( y la mia que se niega a devolver) van a acabar pronto en incapacidad psiquiatrica.

Y ahora venga, CNI y Mena, mandarme la semanada, que voy falto.
Edito, acabo de hablar con varios expertos en trastornos de personalidad para comentar este caso ( que ya en varias universidades tienen al juez tarado ese como cobaya) y me han confirmado lo que yo vi hace poco:

PROCESO PARANOIDE CONFIRMADO PRESUNTAMENTE POR EL MEGALOMANO ESTE IMPRESENCIA QUE CREE QUE TODO GIRA A SU ALREDEDOR Y NO ES MAS QUE UN MUERTO DE HAMBRE QUERULANTE BICONDENADO POR CORRUPCION, QUE OSA NEGAR YA PARA COLMO Y QUE ESTA REALIMENTADO POR OTRAS PERSONALIDADES PSICOTICAS ( LA CHARO ESA DESQUICIADA QUE OSA NEGAR QUE ME CONOCE Y SE COME LOS PANTALLAZOS Y ENTONCES LLAMA A QUE SE ME CENSURE)



revista internacionalde psicoanálisis
Inicio / Presentación
NÚMERO 047 2014
*Personalidades paranoides (McWilliams, N. Diagnóstico Psicoanalítico. Comprendiendo la estructura de personalidad en el proceso clínico)*
Autor: Ramos García, Javier
*Palabras clave*
Diagnostico psicoanalitico, Mcwilliams, N., Personalidades paranoides, Trastorno paranoide.
McWilliams, N. *Psychoanalytic Diagnostic. Understanding Personality Structure in the Clinical Process*. New York: The Guilford Press (2011).
La autora abre el capítulo matizando que, si bien resulta muy sencillo captar en las personalidades paranoides rasgos tales como la suspicacia, la ausencia de sentido del humor o la grandiosidad, se exige de una mirada más fina y de una mayor sensibilidad para identificar la esencia real de este tipo de carácter, que consiste en la lucha cotidiana por ignorar las propias cualidades negativas, renegando de ellas y proyectándolas en el exterior. Así, por la vía de la proyección, aquello que está en uno mismo y que se rechaza pasa a ser vivido como una amenaza externa. Esta es la condición paranoide fundamental, que puede o no verse acompañada por un megalomaníaco sentido del _self_.
McWilliams insiste en la idea de que, igual que en cualquier rasgo de carácter, lo paranoide puede presentarse con una intensidad leve, moderada o grave, a lo largo de un continuo de severidad que puede ir desde lo normal hasta lo psicótico. Algo que debe enfatizarse al hablar de lo paranoide, ya que hablar de este tipo de estilo de personalidad suele sugerir la idea de que nos hallamos ante una condición siempre grave. Ciertamente, no siempre es así. Un carácter paranoide modulado por un yo razonablemente sólido y por un fuerte contacto con la realidad puede funcionar de manera muy adaptada y exitosa. En el otro extremo, las proyecciones masivas y el intenso sentimiento de amenaza que sufre un individuo paranoide grave puede llegar a conducir incluso al asesinato.


Ha de tenerse siempre en cuenta que la condición paranoide no siempre es fácilmente detectable, y está probablemente más presente de lo que su aparición en las consultas puede sugerir. Efectivamente, los individuos paranoides con un nivel de funcionamiento aceptable difícilmente consultan si no se topan con una cota de sufrimiento personal o de conflicto interpersonal sobresaliente. Precisamente, la propia condición paranoide, que dificulta a la persona el poder confiar en el otro, hace que su demanda de ayuda médica o psicológica sea relativamente escasa en estos pacientes.

Es importante además atender al hecho de que el diagnóstico de personalidad paranoide no debe hacerse en función de si las creencias del paciente son compartidas por el clínico, o de si, por el contrario, éste piensa que son erróneas. Un sujeto paranoide puede tener convicciones o temores muy certeros, comprensibles y perfectamente explicables para el entrevistador dada la realidad externa, y no por ello dejar de ser paranoide? La autora insiste en estas cuestiones a fin de alertar a los clínicos acerca de los riesgos de realizar diagnósticos apresurados o de colocarse en posiciones hipercríticas y prejuiciosas ante pacientes de apariencia inicial adusta y suspicaz.

*Impulso, afecto y temperamento en la paranoia*
El hecho de que los sujetos paranoides sientan que el origen de su sufrimiento procede del afuera hace que estos puedan ser no tan peligrosos para sí mismos (se suicidan mucho menos que los depresivos, por ejemplo) como para los demás.
La importante presencia de la rabia y del sentimiento de amenaza en las personalidades paranoides ha llevado a pensar en un elevado grado de agresión innata en estos pacientes. Este planteamiento conecta con la idea de que para un niño puede ser difícil integrar la agresión en su sentido del _self_ (lo cual facilitaría la proyección), al tiempo que las respuestas negativas de los cuidadores ante ciertas actitudes pueden fortalecer la sensación de que el entorno es amenazante. Lo cierto es que hasta hace muy poco carecíamos casi por completo de evidencia empírica en relación al temperamento de las personalidades paranoides. En 1978, Meissner señala la presencia de un estilo en la infancia ?sintomáticamente activo? (funcionamientos anómalos, dificultades de adaptación, presencia de reacciones intensas y de afectos negativos), así como de una marcada excitabilidad y reactividad a los estímulos.

Afectivamente, junto a la rabia, el resentimiento y la hostilidad, es muy importante el sentimiento de miedo. Silvan Tomkins (p. ej., 1963) habla, de hecho, de que lo paranoide vendría marcado por una mezcla de miedo y vergüenza. En lo que se refiere a la cualidad del miedo, desde el psicoanálisis se habla de angustias de aniquilación, haciendo referencia a un terror intensísimo de destrucción total que se explicaría, a nivel de evolutivo, como un tipo de miedo que se dispara en los mamíferos ante el riesgo de ser atacado por un depredador. Se trataría, así, de una angustia diferente a la ansiedad de separación, vinculada neurobiológicamente a circuitos serotoninérgicos. Esto explicaría la refractariedad de los paranoides a los tratamientos con ISRS y la buena respuesta, por el contrario a las benzodiazepinas (o al alcohol o a otras drogas inhibidoras del SNC), que terminan siendo adictivas muchas veces para estos pacientes.


La vergüenza, muy presente también en las personalidades narcisistas, aparece de una manera diferente en las personalidades paranoides. En las primeras, la vergüenza es consciente, está evidentemente presente, siendo llamativo el esfuerzo por impresionar al otro sin mostrar un _self_ que se siente devaluado. Los individuos paranoides, sin embargo, emplean la negación y la proyección de forma tan intensa que no es posible tomar conciencia del sentimiento de vergüenza que se abate sobre el _self_. Las energías del paranoide se emplean en desbaratar los intentos de humillación que se perciben como procedentes del exterior. El narcisista teme mostrar su propia inadecuación. El paranoide teme la maldad de la gente. Un elemento, este último, que dificulta extraordinariamente todo intento de terapia.
La envidia, también compartida con los caracteres narcisistas, es manejada por los paranoides en una forma proyectiva, dada su intensidad. El resentimiento y los celos toman en ocasiones proporciones delirantes. La proyección es en ocasiones muy evidente (?los demás me envidian, y por eso me atacan?), pero las más de las veces se asocia con la negación de las propias inclinaciones y actitudes (como en el marido que, inconsciente de sus propias fantasías de infidelidad, de su deseo, no necesariamente erótico, de una mayor cercanía con un hombre, está convencido de que su mujer se siente atraída por otros hombres).

*Procesos defensivos y adaptativos en la paranoia*


La proyección y la negación de lo que es proyectado dominan la psicología paranoide.

En función de la fuerza del yo y del grado de estrés que ha de enfrentarse el paciente puede situarse en un nivel de funcionamiento psicótico, neurótico o borderline. En un paciente francamente psicótico, los aspectos repudiables del _self_ son proyectados de forma masiva al exterior, instaurándose la convicción absoluta de que todo está ahí fuera, formando parte de la realidad externa, sin importar lo loco que todo esto pueda resultar a la gente que le rodea.
Los pacientes paranoides que se ubican en un nivel de organización borderline mantienen un contacto con la realidad lo suficientemente bueno como para que los sentimientos que proyectan lleguen a ser efectivamente sentidos por las personas con las que interactúan. Éste es el fenómeno de identificación proyectiva: la persona trata de deshacerse de ciertos sentimientos, que inocula y coloca eficazmente en el interlocutor, para observarlos después con notable empatía. Tal es el caso, por ejemplo de una paciente que se desprende de su odio y su envidia, y que pasa a decirle a su terapeuta que ve que éste está celoso de ella como consecuencia de sus logros. La paciente reinterpreta el tono cálido y comprensivo de los comentarios del terapeuta como indicios de su envidia soterrada y de sus intentos de minusvalorarla y controlarla. De tal suerte que el terapeuta, sintiéndose malinterpretado, termina por enojarse efectivamente con la paciente, envidiando además, ahora sí, la facilidad con la que ésta ventila su disgusto y su mal humor. Un proceso como este, lógicamente, atormenta todo terapeuta, ya que ninguno hemos elegido nuestra profesión con la idea de tener que enfrentar sentimientos tan hostiles hacia aquellas personas a las que intentamos ayudar. Algo que puede explicar la dificultad de muchos profesionales a la hora de atender tanto a pacientes paranoides como pacientes límite.
En cuanto a las personalidades paranoides que se sitúan en un funcionamiento neurótico, las proyecciones pueden ser potencialmente egodistónicas. Así, una parte de su _self_ puede ser capaz de observar, al menos en el contexto de una relación confiable, que una parte de sus propios contenidos mentales han sido expulsados al exterior por la vía de la proyección. De hecho, aquellos pacientes capaces de definirse a sí mismos como paranoides, forman parte de la categoría neurótica, más conectada con la realidad. Y más aún: puede apreciarse la mejoría de un paciente de estas características cuando es capaz de comprender que las críticas que siente recibir de su terapeuta no responden realmente sino a sus proyecciones y a propio funcionamiento paranoide.


La necesidad del paciente paranoide de manejar sentimientos inaceptables a través de la proyección requiere de una importante dosis de negación, y también, en ocasiones, de formaciones reactivas. Todos proyectamos; de hecho la proyección es la condición de posibilidad de los fenómenos transferenciales, que hacen posible un proceso psicoterapéutico psicoanalítico. Pero el paciente paranoide proyecta desde una necesidad descomunal de no hacerse cargo, de negar contenidos mentales inaceptables para él.


*Patrones relacionales en la psicología paranoide*
La autora afirma que su experiencia clínica muestra que los niños que desarrollan un estilo paranoide han sufrido importantes agresiones a su sentimiento de autoeficacia. Han sufrido de manera repetida situaciones de dominación y humillación. El padre de Schreber, cuyo informe de psicosis paranoide permitió a Freud (1911) construir su teoría acerca de la paranoia, era un patriarca dominante que empleaba métodos educativos brutales con el fin de endurecer a sus hijos. Schreber sufría así humillaciones que procedían de las autoridades en las que él confiaba (y también del sistema legal que imperaba en ese momento). Las críticas, la arbitrariedad en el castigo, la presencia de padres o cuidadores a los que no es posible agradar y que mortifican al niño forman parte de las circunstancias biográficas habituales de las personalidades paranoides. Asimismo, los padres del futuro paranoide pueden ejemplificar actitudes (interiorizadas después por el paciente) suspicaces, hostiles con el entorno, de condena a todo lo que viene de afuera, con énfasis paradójico en que ?sólo es posible confiar en la familia?. Los pacientes paranoides de los niveles psicótico o borderline pueden proceder de entornos en los que la crítica y la ridiculización dominan las relaciones familiares. O bien de familias en las que el futuro paranoide es el cabeza de turco que funciona como diana de las proyecciones y de la agresión familiar. En contraste, los sujetos paranoides más neuróticos hablan de familias en las que la calidez y el cuidado se alternan con el sarcasmo y la chanza.
Otra fuente del carácter paranoide es la presencia de cuidadores primarios incapaces de contener y manejar la angustia. Así, McWilliams habla de una paciente paranoide cuya madre, ante preocupaciones de su hija, basculaba entre la banalización y la negación (ya que no podía tolerar más problemas) o la exageración catastrófica (ya que no podía contener más la angustia). Asimismo, esta madre, que culpaba muchas veces a la chica por sus sentimientos, tenía problemas para apreciar que hay una línea que separa la fantasía de la conducta, con lo que transmitía a su hija que los pensamientos eran iguales a los actos. Esto dejó en la paciente la convicción de que sus sentimientos, ya de amor, ya de odio, tenían peligrosas consecuencias para el otro. Lo cual la condujo a la resolución inconsciente de que muchas de sus emociones sólo podrían manejarse transformándolas de un modo radical. La autora relata que, cuando empezó a trabajar con la paciente, ésta ya había pasado por varias terapias, habiendo fracasado todas ellas debido a sus intensísimas e insaciables necesidades y a su hostilidad implacable. Esta paciente, situada en una categoría psicótica o límite de nivel bajo, pudo construir al fin, tras muchos años de trabajo psicoterapéutico, relatos que le permitían comprender las circunstancias tan destructivas que había vivido a lo largo de su historia.
Pacientes como ésta permiten vislumbrar algunas de las raíces fundamentales de la paranoia. Primero: tanto la realidad vivida como sus reacciones emocionales ante ésta (perfectamente normales) eran desconfirmadas, connotadas como inquietantes o vergonzosas, sin que se diese en momento alguno la sensación de ser comprendida. Segundo: se modelaba desde los cuidadores primarios la negación y la proyección. Tercero: las fantasías omnipotentes primitivas eran reforzadas, lo que dejaba una sensación de culpa difusa constante y desbordante. Finalmente: la interacción generaba aún mas rabia en la paciente, sin que se resolviese en absoluto su displacer original, ampliándose aún más la confusión de la paciente en relación a sus sentimientos y percepciones. La paciente se sentía aún más agraviada al tacharse sus sentimientos de inadecuados, afeándose el malestar que generaba el agravio, toda vez que éste se impulsaba con intención de ayudar.
Estas interacciones desconcertantes se repiten una y otra vez en las relaciones adultas del paciente paranoide. Sus objetos internos quedan dañados, lo que influye tanto en la propia persona como en aquellos que la rodean. Si el cuidador principal de un niño (su primera conexión con el mundo) es una persona confusa y muy defendida que emplea las palabras para manipular al otro y no para expresar sus sentimientos honestamente, esto trae consecuencias para el psiquismo de ese niño. La lucha del paciente paranoide por saber qué es lo que ?realmente? está pasando (Shapiro, 1965) se torna así más comprensible.
Volviendo a su paciente, McWilliams enfatiza el hecho de que su madre no fue, naturalmente, el único factor patógeno. Si la paciente hubiese dispuesto de algún cuidador capaz de confirmarla, probablemente su personalidad se habría conformado de otro modo. Pero su padre, que abandonó a la familia cuando la paciente era una adolescente, era aterradoramente crítico, explosivo e irrespetuoso con los límites. Un tipo de figura muy presente en niños que terminan por aprender a atacar antes que soportar pasivamente el ataque que saben se les vendrá encima.
Estos dos factores (la presencia de un padre atemorizante y la ausencia de algún otro adulto que pueda facilitar el desarrollo del niño) están habitualmente implicados en la constitución evolutiva del individuo paranoide.


La importancia que toma en estos pacientes la temática del poder y la marcada tendencia a funcionar en _acting-out_ hace que se confunda en ocasiones a este grupo humano con las personalidades psicopáticas.

La diferencia fundamental entre ambos grupos reside en el hecho de los paranoides mantienen la capacidad de amar. Ciertamente, aunque se sientan asustados por su necesidad de apego, y aunque resulte muy destructiva la suspicacia que despliegan en la interpretación de los motivos y las intenciones de aquellos que tratan de cuidarlos, los individuos paranoides son capaces de establecer vínculos profundos y de funcionar con lealtad. Una capacidad que resulta, de hecho, fundamental para que una psicoterapia pueda funcionar, y que permite que, efectivamente, funciones con estos pacientes a pesar de la hiperreactividad, la hostilidad y el miedo.


*El self paranoide*
Las representaciones del _self_ de las personalidades paranoides se colocan en dos polos radicalmente opuestos: por un lado hay una autoimagen de impotencia, humillación y minusvaloración; por otro se despliega una imagen omnipotente, defensiva y triunfante.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Lo va a ver supu, yo que era el gran apoyador de la causa he sido traicionado por un porrero psicotico que no guarda ni las formas de fumar fuera de camara su mierda ilegal y encima enseñó sus partes medicos con enfermedad mental en lugar de guardarselos.



*OK*





* BOOMER *


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 May 2022)

CONTINUA 

La megalomanía paranoide ?inconsciente o evidente- conduce al paciente a un importante sentimiento de culpa. Todo lo que pueda suceder de terrible es de alguna forma culpa suya. Y, naturalmente, si son culpables se hayan expuestos al castigo, lo cual conlleva ponerse en guardia.
Cuando una actitud propia es inaceptable, y es negada y proyectada, las consecuencias pueden ser graves. Esto puede apreciarse de una manera dramática en lo que se refiere a la pulsión homosexual, insoportable en grado extremo en los sujetos paranoides, que la proyectan de manera tajante al exterior para colocarse después en una postura de animadversión manifiesta y violenta hacia los colectivos homosexuales.
La autora dedica unas líneas a reflexionar cómo el nazismo, como mentalidad paranoide, tuvo sus orígenes en un contexto histórico de humillación nacional, tras la I Guerra Mundial, que recuerda a las biografías de los sujetos paranoides.



Por otro lado, es importante intentar ayudar a estos pacientes tratando de detectar qué sucesos recientes han podido disparar sus reacciones paranoides. Estos desencadenantes tienen que ver muchas veces con experiencias de separación (un hijo acaba de empezar a ir al colegio, un amigo se ha mudado, un padre no ha contestado una carta), fracaso o-paradójicamente- éxito (los fracasos son humillantes, y los éxitos conllevan culpa omnipotente o temor a un ataque envidioso).
Asimismo, puede ser útil evitar confrontar al paciente con los contenidos de la idea paranoide. Los individuos paranoides son muy finos en su percepción de las situaciones, las emociones y las actitudes, y si cometen errores no es en ese nivel sino en el de la interpretación del significado de estas manifestaciones. Desafiar de un modo amplio y rápido la forma en que una persona interpreta la realidad puede suponer tanto como sugerir que esta persona está loca si cree haber visto lo que realmente ha visto, dado lo cual es preciso aclarar siempre que, siendo correcta la percepción de la realidad, sí pueden ser erróneas las implicaciones que se están extrayendo de tal percepción de la realidad. Una forma de encarar estos aspectos es sugiriendo posibles interpretaciones alternativas de hechos que se aceptan como tales, sin descalificar ni descartar como posible la interpretación inicial del paciente. Resulta importante no intentar forzar una lectura benévola acerca de las intenciones de quienes el paciente siente le están atacando, ni tratar de imponer la interpretación del terapeuta: una personalidad paranoide vivirá como humillante la aceptación de esta interpretación y temerá el castigo que pueda conllevar el rechazo de ésta.



En la tarea de distinguir los caracteres paranoides de* los psicopáticos*, cabe señalar la capacidad de los primeros para experimentar culpa, amor, lealtad o empatía, sentimientos que apenas se hallan al alcance de los individuos de estilo psicopático. Es cierto que la proyección aparece en uno y otro grupo como una defensa fundamental, pero existe una enorme diferencia entre ambos en lo que se refiere a la capacidad de vincularse afectivamente en las relaciones. Porque un paranoide es perfectamente capaz de dar por terminada una relación de 30 años si en un momento dado se siente traicionado, pero la mantendrá con una gran implicación afectiva si tiene la convicción de que existe un mismo posicionamiento moral y una misma convicción acerca de lo que es bueno y aceptable y de lo que es malo y censurable.


En el diagnóstico diferencial frente a las *personalidades obsesivas*, la dificultad estriba en que ambos grupos comparten la extrema sensibilidad en relación lo que es justo o injusto, así como el rigor en la observancia de las reglas; ambos muestran una marcada rigidez, al tiempo que se defienden de sentimientos tiernos. Ambos son controladores, muy vulnerables ante sentimientos de vergüenza y tendentes a reacciones de indignación. Se centran de tal modo en los detalles que desatienden lo global, perdiéndose en minucias. No es extraño que un paciente obsesivo pueda descompensarse hacia lo psicótico en un registro paranoide; y lo cierto es que muchos pacientes comparten rasgos obsesivos y paranoides. Pero hay diferencias. En sus biografías: porque las humillaciones han estado mucho más presentes en los paranoides. En sus temores: a ser controlados en los obsesivos y a llegar a sufrir daño físico en los paranoides. En el contacto con el entrevistador, ya que los obsesivos se muestran más colaboradores, generando menos angustia en el interlocutor. En su respuesta a la técnica psicoanalítica clásica, que es mucho mejor en los obsesivos (hasta el punto de que una reacción rabiosa a una intervención de este tipo puede indicarnos que nos hallamos ante un paciente paranoide, y no obsesivo).


----------



## YonnyMestampo (13 May 2022)

La dirección que ha dado Royuela es:

Carretera a Moratalaz 127 Nave 2, Alcorcón.

Foto de una de las entradas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 May 2022)

QUE COÑAZO LEER TODO QUE LENTO

ME SUDA UN COJON A QUIEN PEGARON

NO ME APORTA NADA.

QUIERO SABER LO DE PEGASUS O EL TEMA DE LA TRAMA

NO LA SECUENCIA DE DATOS.

ME APORTA LO MISMO QUE COGER LA GUIA DE TELEFONOS Y EMPEZAR A LEERLA POR LA " A "


----------



## YonnyMestampo (13 May 2022)

Más detalles.

























40°20'55.9"N 3°47'41.5"W · C. del Trueno, 15, 28918 Leganés, Madrid


C. del Trueno, 15, 28918 Leganés, Madrid




maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## Bimmer (13 May 2022)

@Peritta Ahora si escriben la fecha en las notas :


----------



## Bimmer (13 May 2022)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> Más detalles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Las fosas están debajo de esa nave?


----------



## YonnyMestampo (13 May 2022)

@Bimmer Según las notas, la fosa está en el suelo, bajo cemento. Y Mena no sabría nada hasta hoy. Porque Ruiz habría cambiado la ubicación de decenas de cuerpos antes de la expulsión a Mena de la Organización. Pero siendo un encargo del que Mena no se encargó.


----------



## Bimmer (14 May 2022)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> @Bimmer Según las notas, la fosa está en el suelo, bajo cemento. Y Mena no sabría nada hasta hoy. Porque Ruiz habría cambiado la ubicación de decenas de cuerpos tras la expulsión a Mena de la Organización.




Entonces debajo del suelo de esa nave están cadáveres que antes estaban en otras partes, brutal el nivel de impunidad que sienten y tienen para hacer eso como quien va a por el pan, esto va a acabar reventando antes o después, estamos viviendo historia de España.


----------



## YonnyMestampo (14 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Entonces debajo del suelo de esa nave están cadáveres que antes estaban en otras partes, brutal el nivel de impunidad que sienten y tienen para hacer eso como quien va a por el pan, esto va a acabar reventando antes o después, estamos viviendo historia de España.



Eso parece.


----------



## Duda Metódica (14 May 2022)

Según se puede ver por google maps. en el edificio indicado en el video hay dos fincas, las número 68 (derecha) y 70 (izquierda) de la calle Trueno. La 70 corresponde a la empresa Nova Terrain. Habría que aclarar en cual de las dos está la fosa.


----------



## Uritorco (14 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Según se puede ver por google maps. en el edificio indicado en el video hay dos fincas, las número 68 (derecha) y 70 (izquierda) de la calle Trueno. La 70 corresponde a la empresa Nova Terrain. Habría que aclarar en cual de las dos está la fosa.



La gente está indicando la número 70.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 May 2022)

TIK TOK FOSA 

SE HA IDO UNA PERICA DEL TIRON A VER QUE HABIA xD
logicamente esta to cerrao


----------



## YonnyMestampo (14 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> TIK TOK FOSA
> 
> SE HA IDO UNA PERICA DEL TIRON A VER QUE HABIA xD
> logicamente esta to cerrao



Enlace del vídeo?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 May 2022)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> Enlace del vídeo?



EL TIK TOK NI IDEA


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 May 2022)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> Enlace del vídeo?




SE LE HA PUESTO UN COCHE AL LAO DICE Xd

SE LLAMA "COSAS QUE PASAN" EL CANAL DE CHICA EN YTB CREO


----------



## Duda Metódica (14 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Según se puede ver por google maps. en el edificio indicado en el video hay dos fincas, las número 68 (derecha) y 70 (izquierda) de la calle Trueno. La 70 corresponde a la empresa Nova Terrain. Habría que aclarar en cual de las dos está la fosa.





Uritorco dijo:


> La gente está indicando la número 70.



En el 68 puede ser que esté la empresa TerraGreen


----------



## YonnyMestampo (14 May 2022)

El vídeo de la chica que ha ido hasta la ubicación.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 May 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 May 2022)

no no uritorco .. el video lo saca la chica que se asusto primero al ver al barbas

pero le fue a preguntar y el barbas dice que el ha ido a lo mismo

asi que el video al barbas se lo saca la chica ( se acaban de conocer ahi dicen )


----------



## Duda Metódica (14 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> En el 68 puede ser que esté la empresa TerraGreen



En las webs de Nova Terrain y de TerraGreen constan las direcciones respectivas, Trueno 70 para Nova Terrain y 68 para TerraGreen.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 May 2022)

las 4 naves contiguas serian 2 fincas del mismo propietario le dicen

​


----------



## YonnyMestampo (14 May 2022)

Es posible que los negocios que operan en esas naves solo estén de alquiler. No tienen por qué ser los propietarios.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 May 2022)

INMAQ

QUE LA TENIA PERDIDA DE LA GRAN OLEADA DE BANEOS DONDE CAYO TO QUISQUI

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 May 2022)

*es una empresa de SANEAMIENTOS con putos locales por toda españa










*



​


----------



## Duda Metódica (14 May 2022)

Nueva Terrain SL: NUEVA TERRAIN SL | Incontra

TerraGreen (Tree Movers SL): TREE MOVERS SL | Incontra


----------



## Bimmer (14 May 2022)

Llevo desde las 7 y 30 cerca de la nave, me he venido con dos karatekas y dos tios de rugby por si toca repartir hostias, nos hemos separado en parejas para no dar el cante, el karateka que es primer dan ha querido ir solo.



Cual ha sido nuestra sorpresa cuando nos hemos acercado a la nave, hemos visto en hasta cinco coches aparcados en los que había gente dentro 



Qué pocas luces señores, eso es un canteo, si queréis cotillear tenéis que hacer como nosotros, dejáis el coche apartado y os dáis unos voltios a pie por separado si sois varios.


----------



## Bimmer (14 May 2022)

Hay cosas de las notas del directo de anoche que chirrían, como lo de escribir las fechas cuando antes no lo hacían y lo de escribir las fosas que ya han salido en el expediente royuela, como si no hubiera otros sitios en los que han hecho fosas y que todavía no han salido en el canal de youtube de Santiago.


----------



## javvi (14 May 2022)

*¿LAS FOSAS DE SAN SEBASTIAN DE LOS REYES? ¿O LAS FOSAS DE LEGANÉS?*

San Sebastián de los Reyes y Leganés están un pelín lejos (norte y sur de Madrid respectivamente)

Calle del Trueno, 70






C. del Trueno, 70 · C. del Trueno, 70, 28918 Leganés, Madrid


Edificio multiusos




www.google.com





*UBICACIÓN EXACTA E INEQUÍVOCA DE LA FOSA DE SAN SEBASTIÁN DE LOS REYES. ROGAMOS COLABORACIÓN*


----------



## Debunker (14 May 2022)

No entiendo como se hacen las cosas, lo primero que había que hacer es saber si esa nave seguía alquilada por el equipo de Ruiz-Mena, de ser así es correcto denunciarla como lo han hecho, el problema es que no saben si sigue alquilada por la banda.

Si no sigue alquilada por la banda, lo correcto sería saber si está en el mercado de alquiler, de ser así, lo correcto sería alquilarla y ya tienes vía libre para desenterrar los muertos sin que nadie se entere y sin llamar la atención.

Otro posible es que la nave esté alquilada a cualquier empresa, lo correcto sería ponerse en contacto con la empresa , explicar el problema y pedir su colaboración.

Por último sería posible que la nave no esté alquilada y el propietario no quiera alquilarla, entonces lo razonable sería averiguar el perfil del propietario y saber si aceptaría una propuesta de inspeccionar la nave para encontrar la fosa una vez explicado el tema .

Bueno yo me dormí con la retahila de las notas y lo que más me interesaba era lo de Pegaus que, con tanta interrupción de la fosa, no encuentro nada en el vídeo porque me obliga a verlo otra vez con lo pedazo largo que es, ¿sabéis algo sobre lo que dijo Santi sobre Pegasus y donde está en el vídeo? Gracias.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> No entiendo como se hacen las cosas, lo primero que había que hacer es saber si esa nave seguía alquilada por el equipo de Ruiz-Mena, de ser así es correcto denunciarla como lo han hecho, el problema es que no saben si sigue alquilada por la banda.
> 
> Si no sigue alquilada por la banda, lo correcto sería saber si está en el mercado de alquiler, de ser así, lo correcto sería alquilarla y ya tienes vía libre para desenterrar los muertos sin que nadie se entere y sin llamar la atención.
> 
> ...



si .. lo de anoche ha sido un poco atropellado y chapuceril .. supongo que por que estan cansandos y esperan que la exposicion publica acabe organizando magicamente la respuesta organizativa para tirar de la manta

pero claro, es seria tan facil para los malos montar otro operativo para sacar las pruebas que fueran si estuvieran alli, que no se yo si es buen idea levantar la perdiz tan pronto ( en el caso de que haya algo )


----------



## Bimmer (14 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> *¿LAS FOSAS DE SAN SEBASTIAN DE LOS REYES? ¿O LAS FOSAS DE LEGANÉS?*
> 
> San Sebastián de los Reyes y Leganés están un pelín lejos (norte y sur de Madrid respectivamente)
> 
> ...





Al lado de la nave de las fosas estan los de motor 16, estamos tardando en llamarles para preguntar si han hecho obras en el último año en la nave de al lado (la de las fosas), cosa que debería haber hecho Santiago en el directo.


----------



## Duda Metódica (14 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> No entiendo como se hacen las cosas, lo primero que había que hacer es saber si esa nave seguía alquilada por el equipo de Ruiz-Mena, de ser así es correcto denunciarla como lo han hecho, el problema es que no saben si sigue alquilada por la banda.
> 
> Si no sigue alquilada por la banda, lo correcto sería saber si está en el mercado de alquiler, de ser así, lo correcto sería alquilarla y ya tienes vía libre para desenterrar los muertos sin que nadie se entere y sin llamar la atención.
> 
> ...



Según la web del catastro, hay una misma referencia catastral: 2669411VK3626N0001MI para las naves de Trueno 64, 66, 68 y 70 de Leganés. Aparemtemente se trataría de dos edificios gemelos, cada uno de ellos con dos naves adosadas, 64+66 y 68+70.
En la fachada principal, cada nave tiene 3 puertas, dos grandes y otra pequeña. En el pdf del croquis catastral hay unas subdivisiones o departamentos, una de ellas corresponde a la puerta pequeña.
PRUDENCIA antes de linchar a Nueva Terrain (Trueno 70), ya que cabe la posibilidad de que en el mismo Trueno 70, la entrada con puerta pequeña corresponda a un departamento de la nave alquilado independientemente y que no corresponda a esa empresa. También habría que verificar si Nueva Terrain estaba allí ya en la fecha en que supuestamente se produjo el traslado de los cadáveres o si su presencia es posterior.
Tampoco estaría de más comprobar en algún registro o plano oficial que la nave de Trueno 70 corresponde a la nave 106 del polígono que indica SR en el video.

Edito para añadir imagen:






Habría que averiguar si lo que en el croquis se indica como I, II y III son departamentos independientes. Por google maps se ven también puertas laterales


----------



## Debunker (14 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Según la web del catastro, hay una misma referencia catastral: 2669411VK3626N0001MI para las naves de Trueno 64, 66, 68 y 70 de Leganés. Aparemtemente se trataría de dos edificios gemelos, cada uno de ellos con dos naves adosadas, 64+66 y 68+70.
> En la fachada principal, cada nave tiene 3 puertas, dos grandes y otra pequeña. En el pdf del croquis catastral hay unas subdivisiones o departamentos, una de ellas corresponde a la puerta pequeña.
> PRUDENCIA antes de linchar a Nueva Terrain (Trueno 70), ya que cabe la posibilidad de que en el mismo Trueno 70, la entrada con puerta pequeña corresponda a un departamento de la nave alquilado independientemente y que no corresponda a esa empresa. También habría que verificar si Nueva Terrain estaba allí ya en la fecha en que supuestamente se produjo el traslado de los cadáveres o si su presencia es posterior.
> Tampoco estaría de más comprobar en algún registro o plano oficial que la nave de Trueno 60 corresponde a la nave 106 del polígono que indica SR en el video.



Joder, qué follón, con más razón deberían haber aclarado todas esas dudas antes de lanzarlo al público, solo faltaría asaltar o denunciar una nave donde haya nada, estas cosas de Santi no tienen nombre. Gracias por la info


----------



## Josant2022 (14 May 2022)

Avisad cuando encuentren los huesos


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Joder, qué follón, con más razón deberían haber aclarado todas esas dudas antes de lanzarlo al público, solo faltaría asaltar o denunciar una nave donde haya nada, estas cosas de Santi no tienen nombre. Gracias por la info




Esto me huele a que los tolilis que van a denunciar, van a ser contradenunciados por el juzgado por denuncia falsa.


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Avisad cuando encuentren los huesos



va a ser aquí


----------



## Bimmer (14 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Joder, qué follón, con más razón deberían haber aclarado todas esas dudas antes de lanzarlo al público, solo faltaría asaltar o denunciar una nave donde haya nada, estas cosas de Santi no tienen nombre. Gracias por la info



No creas, es una estrategia cojonuda, si el personal mete en un compromiso a esa empresa siendo esta inocente, lo lógico es que esa empresa sea la primera interesada en resolver el tema, colaborar con los Royuela y denunciar a la policía, muevan la tierra y comprobar si hay cadáveres o no.


Recordad lo que pasó en Mequinenza y nos contó @javvi con detalles, hicieron una macroplantación de marihuana donde las fosas para meter la excusa de escavar la tierra y hacer (deshacerse de los cadáveres de las fosas).


----------



## Bimmer (14 May 2022)

Fijaros en la conversación que he tenido con este sujeto : @Arretranco_70 en este hilo : 







LOS QUE NO HABLÁIS DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA SOIS GILIPOLLAS


Esto es historia de España en vivo y en directo :




www.burbuja.info






El susodicho ha tergiversado con el caso Antonio García al igual que hizo @Debunker 



Es curioso. ¿No?


Y también es curioso que se queda con ganas de insultarme, y yo de cometer lo que los papanatas llaman "delito de odio" (ahora a avisar lo llaman amenazar y enaltecimiento al terrorismo).


----------



## Arretranco_70 (14 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Fijaros en la conversación que he tenido con este sujeto : @Arretranco_70 en este hilo :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jajajajjaajaja.....madre mía, que poquitas luces. Me traes aquí para que me den una lección? Otra panda de idiotas? anda anda....que no juntáis media neurona entre todos.

ale, me voy a comer.


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 May 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> jajajajjaajaja.....madre mía, que poquitas luces. Me traes aquí para que me den una lección? Otra panda de idiotas? anda anda....que no juntáis media neurona entre todos.
> 
> ale, me voy a comer.




No olvideis dar dinerito al golfo de impresencia


----------



## Debunker (14 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> El susodicho ha tergiversado con el caso Antonio García al igual que hizo @Debunker



Me había prometido a mi misma, no polemizar contigo sobre tu caso de Antonio García y tu empeño de compararlo y ligarlo al mismo nivel de el ER .

pero lo tuyo con ese caso es realmente demencial, no se entiende que sigas erre que erre, en fin a mi no me menciones en ese asunto.


----------



## Bimmer (14 May 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> jajajajjaajaja.....madre mía, que poquitas luces. Me traes aquí para que me den una lección? Otra panda de idiotas? anda anda....que no juntáis media neurona entre todos.
> 
> ale, me voy a comer.




¿Por qué tergiversas el caso Antonio García (la paliza en el metro de Barcelona) y justificas que los criminales estén en libertad?


¿Te da igual que esos criminales estén en libertad?


----------



## Bimmer (14 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Me había prometido a mi misma, no polemizar contigo sobre tu caso de Antonio García y tu empeño de compararlo y ligarlo al mismo nivel de el ER .
> 
> pero lo tuyo con ese caso es realmente demencial, no se entiende que sigas erre que erre, en fin a mi no me menciones en ese asunto.




No es mi caso, es el caso de todos los españoles de bien y honrados que merecen saber con quién conviven.


Tú has tergiversado en ese caso al igual que ha hecho el sujeto @Arretranco_70


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 May 2022)

Mi post


Bimmer dijo:


> Fijaros en la conversación que he tenido con este sujeto : @Arretranco_70 en este hilo :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mi post en ese hilo, lo copio.



Yo si creo en parte del ER pero he llegado a la conclusion de que todos los que se han acercado al caso son un grupete de tarados, trepas que quieren forrarse ( impresencia) y frikys del Cardenas:

Impresencia: un trepa con el mismo perfil psiquiatrico que Hitler, trastorno paranoide megalomaniaco psicopatizado con querulancia severa.
Es "victima" de un contubernio de jueces que le "persiguen" y le ponen pruebas falsas porque es un "prohombre" que queria la dacion en pago. ¿ Por cierto la dacion en pago no tendria que salir de votacion politica en el Congreso, en vez de en un juzgado de mierda como el de este chalado, pregunto?

El caso del atropellado por su amigote con el que desayunaba a diario al que no lo juzga mas que por falta cuando es un delito muy grave ( prevaricando y se niega a que el testigo ocular vaya a juicio perjudicando al atropellado "es mentira y son pruebas falsas" ( sic). El caso donde como juez mercantil pone a sus amigotes como admins de las sociedades es "mentira" (sic) que le cuesta una condena por prevaricacion. En fin todo " es mentira y pruebas que han prefabricado contra el". Ayer mismo nego conocerme el golfo este en directo, siendo ya el colmo de la psicopatia y me amenazo en directo. Supongo que por injurias con publicidad ( que no son injurias pues tengo todas las pruebas y es real, ergo nunca calumnia ni injuria. Este es el tipico tarado que en el colegio se tiraba pedos en clase y acusaba a los demas.

Dice que una jueza corrupta le habia mandado detener el otro dia para comunicarle una sentencia ( la ley no dice que se detenga para eso), en prensa dice que la verdad es que se habia negado a ir a declarar como investigadoy eso si es causa de BUSQUEDA Y CAPTURA. Este tio miente mas que habla y no le he visto desmentir esto.

Un tio que esta llamando psicopatas y narcos a las mayores personalidades del Estado o que revela secretos de la presunta homosexualidad de la ministra Robles ( de la que nadie teniamos noticia ni nos interesaba), atentando contra su honor, osa amenazarme a mi por revelar al publico cosas reales que este perturbado corrupto me hace, es la risa de la ley del embudo. Si este demente osa denunciarme, se le mete una demanda por INCAPACITACION MENTAL firmada por dos medicos y encima en el pueblo donde el tambien difama a juezas ( que tiene medio millon escondido y la secretaria judicial 1 millon) y que " les han sobornado para echarle de su casa". Yo pregunte en directo que como sabia que ese dinero era por el y no por narcotrafico, corrupcion inmobiliaria etc. Eso se llama "pensamientos autorreferenciales" donde estos dementes creen que todo gira a su alrededor y el demente entró en colera contra mi, por que, porque estos psicopatas no quieren que se sepa que MIENTEN y que vive de las donaciones de tolilis que se creen sus mentiras ( entre los que estuve yo hasta despertar). Estos perfiles mesianicos son MUY PELIGROSOS como Felipe Ruinas Gonzalez, porque la gente sigue sus mentiras.

¿ Pero alguien se puede creer que para tirar a un parasito por impago de alquiler que ya tiene un pie fuera por puto moroso, hace falta 1,5 millones de euros en sobornos o esperar unos meses y que la ley lo ponga EN LA PUTA CALLE y gratis? Tambien difama a otra jueza acusandola de maltrato ( esto es un delito grave que lleva años de prision) "porque dicha jueza de Talavera maltrata a su madre de ella anciana teniendola encerrada en un piso alto sin ascensor por ser de renta antigua y pagar 4 duros, y dicha anciana no puede salir a la calle a ir en silla de ruedas. Soy yo dicha jueza y a este difamador lo meto en el talego.

¿ ESTE PAYASO OSA AMENAZARME PORQUE CUENTO LA VERDAD, UNA ASOCIACION CONTRA LA CORRUPCION QUE SE NIEGA A FACILITAR LAS HOJAS DE RECLAMACIONES, SIENDO ESTO EL COLMO DE LA CORRUPCION Y DONDE SU SECRETARIA PERTURBADA SIN PRESUNCION ( VER VIDEOS DE ESA COLGADA, QUE ME DA QUE VA A SER SU ESPOSA...) NIEGA CONOCERME Y LE METO PANTALLAZOS EXPONIENDO SU MENTIRA, AHI ENTRA EN COLERA Y PIDE QUE SE ME BLOQUEE.

Si este payaso osa denunciarme, imaginaos en que psiquiatrico va a acabar en cuando 2 medicos como mis viejos firmen la demanda de incapacitacion y se presente en el mismo pueblo donde DIFAMA a esas juezas y esas mismas juezas sean las que tengan que deliberar sobre la clara ENFERMEDAD MENTAL INCAPACITANTE que este demente exhibe a diario. Risperdal en vena por favor y yaaa que es un tarado peligroso. Lo que no se es como no lo han hecho ya, lo habran dejado por caso perdido...

Este paranoide me recuerda los farloperos cronicos y enfermizos un domingo a las 8: am en la puerta del pub todo puestos ( vivi enfrente de uno precisamente años y era la risa escucharlos) que "la poli les persigue, hay secretas escondidos en el contenedor de basura haciendoles fotos" y toda la paranoia psiquiatrica de este tipo de elementos que, obviamente, solo esta en su mente.

Marajal: otro trastornado mental con narcisismo y trastorno querulante ( meter mil denuncias ridiculas del estilo denuncia a su portero por "mirarlo mal"). Otro enfermo mental tambien real. En un caso que lleva ha denunciado a no se cuantos jueces de la misma causa y una causa menor encima, creo que 5 o 6, obviamente este tarado no va a ganar ni el reintegro de la ONCE. Un demente.

El periodista de apellido Rojo, buen programa pero no he visto a un tio mas alcoholizado en mi vida que balbucea del pedo que lleva todos los putos dias, joder si parece de puerta de discoteca adolescente a las 6am. El mayor alcoholico que he visto en mi vida ( literalmente).

Santi: un inepto que traiciona a sus seguidores ( mi persona) y que se exhibe consumiendo drogas ilegales continuamente en sus videos, en lugar de fumarlas fuera de camara si es que le va esa degeneracion y que exhibe su diagnostico real de psicosis en lugar de ocultarlo siendo esto un autodescredito y una perdida de horizonte que no logro ni calificar correctamente en que patologia estaria.

El Arconte: buen tio de gran corazon pero con un trauma vital severo por malos tratos en su infancia que como suele pasar con ese perfil, acaban en alguna causa de salvador social, este es el unico salvable de dicho grupo y encima la unica victima, pues le han quitado el canal.

El Diestro: otro friky que se exhibe en los videos bebiendo cerveza y encima de lata verde, que puto mal gusto y que mala imagen.

No se si olvido a alguien del grupete este, en fin, un borracho, un drogao psicotico y traidor, el mayor juez condenado de la historia de España tras Estevill y completamente perturbado y varios frikys de Cardenas años 90 incluyendole a el, que tambien ha sacado el caso.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (14 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Por qué tergiversas el caso Antonio García (la paliza en el metro de Barcelona) y justificas que los criminales estén en libertad?
> 
> 
> ¿Te da igual que esos criminales estén en libertad?



Pero qué cojones dices? Estáis todos zumbados o qué pasa aquí?

No sé qué coño he tergiversado yo ni alcanzo a entender qué tiene que ver que 3 niñatos peguen una paliza a un pobre diablo en el metro con con un presunto grupo de sicarios de fiscales y policía. 

Si te digo la verdad a mi me da exactamente igual que esos 3 gilipollas estén en libertad o a la sombra. Aunque en honor a la verdad, si se comieron 2 años (que creo que fueron más) de cárcel ya han pagado más que muchos violadores grupales, incluso asesinos. Te acuerdas de Rafita? No me digas que andaba Mena detrás también. Y ES QUE LA JUSTICIA EN ESPAÑA ES UNA PUTA MIERDA.

Y la basura judicial, política y policial sale a borbotones en cuanto rascas cualquier cosa.....Pero no por eso me voy a tragar un disparate detrás de otro sin pies ni cabeza.


----------



## Bimmer (14 May 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Pero qué cojones dices? Estáis todos zumbados o qué pasa aquí?
> 
> No sé qué coño he tergiversado yo ni alcanzo a entender qué tiene que ver que 3 niñatos peguen una paliza a un pobre diablo en el metro con con un presunto grupo de sicarios de fiscales y policía.
> 
> ...




Qué pereza seguirte el juego pero bueno, allá vamos...


A ver...


Que voy...




Arretranco_70 dijo:


> qué tiene que ver que 3 niñatos peguen una paliza a un pobre diablo en el metro con con un presunto grupo de sicarios de fiscales y policía.





Tiene que ver que esos 3 criminales, que no niñatos, están en libertad tras dejar tetrapléjico a un hombre de una paliza.



Son idoneos para realizar asesinatos y palizas como mencionan las notas del expediente royuela en la operación chumi.











Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Si te digo la verdad a mi me da exactamente igual que esos 3 gilipollas estén en libertad o a la sombra. Aunque en honor a la verdad, si se comieron 2 años (que creo que fueron más) de cárcel ya han pagado más que muchos violadores grupales, incluso asesinos




¿Seguro que te da igual? ¿No sacas un beneficio y/o tienes interés en que peligrosos criminales estén en libertad?


No, no mientas con creo que fueron más, entraron en agosto de 2016 y salieron en julio de 2018, contradiciendo a la juez que dijo de meter otros 2 de prorroga por la peligrosidad y nulo arrepentimiento de los criminales, la fiscalía pedía 12 años, y desde el 2018 hasta ahora están en libertad.


Ese "aunque" no es justificación.


La "justicia", ya estamos, la justicia es un ente imaginario, ponga nombres y apellidos vinculados a seres humanos a los que sí se les puede pedir cuentas y exigir responsabilidades, porque si esos 3 niñatos según tú reinciden. ¿Quién se hace responsable? ¿Por qué la "justicia" no tiene atención al cliente?


----------



## Bimmer (14 May 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> No sé qué coño he tergiversado yo ni alcanzo a entender qué tiene que ver que 3 niñatos peguen una paliza a un pobre diablo en el metro con con un presunto grupo de sicarios de fiscales y policía.




Esto has tergiversado : 




Arretranco_70 dijo:


> dices que todo estaba preparado para machacar en el metro a un pobre diablo a las seis de la mañana.




Cita el comentario en el que yo digo que todo estaba preparado para "machacar" en el metro a un "pobre diablo" (antes lo has llamado "infeliz", en ningún momento lo llamas por su nombre o víctima), a las seis de la mañana (no sé si el 6 va por el "666" que tienen tatuados los criminales de este caso, por lo menos 2 de los 3, uno en el muslo y el otro en la barriga y que dicho número hace referencia al satanismo).


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 May 2022)

* Robert Wakefield * @Robertauthor 2 hours ago​

* HASTA LUEGO LUCAS : PSAKI DIMITE Y SE VA A LA TELE*

Adios don`t circle Back    

ES DIFICI SABER QUIEN MANDARA EN LA DES ADMON BIDEN

SI ESTA ERA LA QUE SALIA A DAR LA CARA Y GESTIONAR EL DIA A DIA

LA KAMALA LA MALA NO SE SABE MUCHO DE ELLA

¿ QUIEN QUEDA ? ¿ QUIEN GOBIERNA EN EL DESGOBIERNO BIDEN ?

​


----------



## ikergutierrez (14 May 2022)

A Biden le quedan 2 telediarios, esta huye antes del hundimiento que ha visto venir.
Me parece que despues de la mala situacion economica y politica que los ciudadanos de USA, ya han empezado ha sentir, la mejor salida para todos los bandos enfrentados, seria la eliminacion de Biden.
Un Covid o un ictus repentino, lo podrian manejar a su favor los que ahora gobiernan.


----------



## Bimmer (14 May 2022)

Hola @javvi


Estoy viendo el directo de anoche sobre las fosas :





¿Quién es el que sale en la imagen de la miniatura del vídeo y por qué lo pone? ¿Es una advertencia?


¿El título del vídeo es un mensaje en clave?


Pone San Sebastian de los Reyes cuando hace hincapié en la nave industrial de Leganés.


----------



## javvi (14 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Hola @javvi
> 
> 
> Estoy viendo el directo de anoche sobre las fosas :
> ...



No se puede improvisar tanto con algo tan serio. Santiago dice que está en Moratalaz (minuto 6:24). A continuación aclara el asunto de S.S. de los Reyes: "_aquí están los asesinados que estaban antes en S.S. de los Reyes"._ De acuerdo, empieza a tener sentido.

Luego lee el encabezamiento de las notas donde dice: Carretera a Moratalaz 127, nave 2, Alcorcón. Me queda la duda de si se ha enterado de que Moratalaz es un distrito de Madrid y Alcorcón un municipio de la provincia de Madrid. Y que algo esté en la carretera a.. no quiere decir que se esté en esa localidad.

Así que nos lo cuenta Ruiz: ha habido una mudanza de inquilinos. En esta ocasión la nota es para Bermejo y Cano Vidal. Parece que es una trampa a Mena. En el equipo intervienen seis personas.

Todo esto se conecta con una denuncia de Royuela padre y Grasa a la directora de la G.C., María Gámez Gámez, que es la que ha impedido que se investigue lo de Mequinenza. Si no lo he entendido mal.

Lo de Robles, el Pegasus y la directora del CNI es para tapar la ofensiva de los Royuela.

La operación cuesta 500.000 euros. Es un encargo del cubano mafioso.

Ahora lo entiendo, la nave es de Mena (¡qué cabrones!, eso no se le hace ni a Mena).

Zp está enterado del tema y le da un toque a Robles, que el CNI haga algo.

Mena se acaba dando cuenta. ¿qué acojona más? ¿Mena o Ruiz, Bermejo y Cano Vidal juntos?

Los miembros del equipo trabajan a destajo cavándole una fosa a Mena en su nave.

Esperanza Casteleiro, la nueva jefa del CNI, es muy amiga de la Robles. Han inflado la cuota femenina en la CASA y en el Ministerio de la Robles.

La denuncia a la jefa de la Benemérita es por sus cobros en B. También denuncian a la no sé qué de comunicación de la Robles.

Lo de Alarcón debe ser un error, dice: Pol. Ind. San José de Valderas, Nave 106, M-406 s/n 2818 Alarcón. (minuto 1:53:23)

Calle trueno 7. Eso no es Alarcón, es Leganés. El error no es muy importante porque el polígono es limítrofe entre ambos municipios.

No sé quién es el del medallero, puede que sea algún mensaje.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 May 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ​




Fumandose un puto porro de nuevo en directo, que mala imagen!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> No sé quién es el del medallero, puede que sea algún mensaje.
















​

Jefe de Estado Mayor de la Defensa​​​

Escudo del Estado Mayor de la Defensa​
Insignia del jefe del Estado Mayor de la Defensa​
​*Actualmente en el cargo*
​​*Teodoro Esteban López Calderón*​​Desde el 27 de enero de 2021​​Ámbito​España​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Fumandose un puto porro de nuevo en directo, que mala imagen!



todos fumamos porros o tomamos CBD en gotas
se va volver MEME
no siempre se cumplen y no es matematic

#3872

To be blunt


GAME OVER

2 months ago





















montecristo cigar bar 
=​

progressive alliance​12751260210

*WEB DE ELON*


http://etymology.com/


**​


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> todos fumamos porros o tomamos CBD en gotas
> se va volver MEME
> no siempre se cumplen y no es matematic
> 
> ...





Nadie de mi entorno fumamos mierda, ni puros caros siquiera. Que eres un lumpen?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Nadie de mi entorno fumamos mierda, ni puros caros siquiera. Que eres un lumpen?



como que mierda ?

si es cultivo organico analizado por una universidad italiana








​


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> como que mierda ?
> 
> si es cultivo organico analizado por una universidad italiana
> 
> ...





Como si esta anal-izada por mi puto culo con diarrea. 

Fumate un Montecristo y tomate un cognac de 100 pavos la botella como el de tu foto y ya veras que diferencia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Como si esta anal-izada por mi puto culo con diarrea.
> 
> Fumate un Montecristo y tomate un cognac de 100 pavos la botella como el de tu foto y ya veras que diferencia.





*se pueden mezclar de hecho un BLUNT es eso, maria enrollada en hoja de tabaco natural*

*o si no, solo hojas naturales de tabaco... si ses mas clasicote*

*




*​


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> se pueden mezclar de hecho un BLUNT es eso, maria enrollada en hoja de tabaco natural
> 
> o si no, solo tabaco




Pues mandaselo al colgao de Santi que le hara ilusion, tanta como al madero que han trolleado por telefono. Lo que no se es como no ha colgado la llamada, porque todos los dias recibiran coñas parecidas o peores. Mucho talante ha tenido. Solo ha faltado decir que superimpresencia se estaba poniendo el traje con capa azul y rojo e iba volando a salvar España. ( a mi me dijeron que no me podia atender porque estaba muy ocupado salvando España el colgao ese) y no me han devuelto la pasta.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

kamala no manda nada

ademas dicen que quizas nacio hombre

y ademas no es negra


----------



## javvi (15 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ​
> 
> Jefe de Estado Mayor de la Defensa​​​
> 
> ...



Pues no tiene muy buena pinta este marino atlantista.

*Ese talante dialogante le ha valido labrarse una buena sintonía con la ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles,*_ que apostó por la designación del almirante general como nuevo Jemad después de que se destapase que su predecesor como Jefe del Estado Mayor de la Defensa, _*el general del Aire, Miguel Ángel Villarroya, se había saltado el protocolo de vacunación contra el coronavirus.*​​








La familia militar del Jemad López Calderón: su padre, vicealmirante, trajo los restos de Alfonso XIII


Nació en una familia numerosa con una fuerte impronta castrense. Está ligado a Cofradia California de Cartagena.




www.elespanol.com





Talante dialogante, buena sintonía con la Ministra. No parece el héroe que estamos esperando.


----------



## Monsieur George (15 May 2022)

¿Sabéis si van a a alquilar la nave donde está la fosa?


----------



## javvi (15 May 2022)

Se supone que Santiago Royuela está a punto de darle el jaque mate a la banda Mena/Ruiz/Robles/Bermejo/ZP etc. Dice que no tiene secretaria. Si lo que necesita no es una secretaria, lo que necesita es dejar el porro para cuando ya ha haya terminado de hacer lo que tiene que hacer y se pueda relajar. Se sabe que bajo los efectos del jachís uno se vuelve muy torpe. No es capaz de leer correctamente lo que está escrito: calle del Trueno 70, y él dice: calle del Trueno 7. Ese cero es importante porque va detrás del 7 y no antes. Menudo matemático. 



Efectivamente, en la calle del Trueno 70 de Leganés se ve el mismo edificio que él nos enseña, el de *Nueva Terrain*. Es algo de fontanería. En el nº 70 sólo está esta empresa, las colindantes ya tienen otro nº, 66, 69 o 71. No se ve nada de que se alquile, o se venda. Parece que la empresa sigue funcionando.


----------



## Monsieur George (15 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Se supone que Santiago Royuela está a punto de darle el jaque mate a la banda Mena/Ruiz/Robles/Bermejo/ZP etc. Dice que no tiene secretaria. Si lo que necesita no es una secretaria, lo que necesita es dejar el porro para cuando ya ha haya terminado de hacer lo que tiene que hacer y se pueda relajar. Se sabe que bajo los efectos del jachís uno se vuelve muy torpe. No es capaz de leer correctamente lo que está escrito: calle del Trueno 70, y él dice: calle del Trueno 7. Ese cero es importante porque va detrás del 7 y no antes. Menudo matemático.
> 
> 
> 
> Efectivamente, en la calle del Trueno 70 de Leganés se ve el mismo edificio que él nos enseña, el de *Nueva Terrain*. Es algo de fontanería. En el nº 70 sólo está esta empresa, las colindantes ya tienen otro nº, 66, 69 o 71. No se ve nada de que se alquile, o se venda. Parece que la empresa sigue funcionando.



Pero bueno... Lo importante es que está localizada la fosa. Ahora hay que alquilarla y empezar a cavar.


----------



## javvi (15 May 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Pero bueno... Lo importante es que está localizada la fosa. Ahora hay que alquilarla y empezar a cavar.



Bueno, yo no soy tan optimista. No vendería la piel del oso antes de cazarlo.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (15 May 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Sabéis si van a a alquilar la nave donde está la fosa?



Aquí anuncian una venta en calle del Trueno, Leganés. No sé si será el número 70.






Venta de naves, Calle del Trueno, Leganés, Madrid, de 1.200 m2 | Belbex.com


Venta de naves en Calle del Trueno, Leganés, Madrid desde 1.200 m2 y desde 870.000 euros. Visita las naves en venta de Calle del Trueno. Belbex, el portal especializado en oficinas, locales, naves y suelos.




belbex.com




Calle del Trueno
Leganés, Madrid, 28918 

Nave en venta1.200 m2|Edificio
870.000 €|725 €/m2


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Pues no tiene muy buena pinta este marino atlantista.
> 
> *Ese talante dialogante le ha valido labrarse una buena sintonía con la ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles,*_ que apostó por la designación del almirante general como nuevo Jemad después de que se destapase que su predecesor como Jefe del Estado Mayor de la Defensa, _*el general del Aire, Miguel Ángel Villarroya, se había saltado el protocolo de vacunación contra el coronavirus.*​​
> 
> ...



sera un mensaje para el
una interpelacion


https://dle.rae.es/interpelar


interpelar

Del lat. _interpellāre._

1. tr. Requerir, compeler o simplemente preguntar a alguien para que dé explicaciones sobre algo o para que cumpla una obligación.

2. tr. En un Parlamento, dicho de un diputado o de un senador: Plantear al Gobierno o a la mesa una discusión amplia ajena a los proyectos de ley y a las proposiciones.

3. tr. desus. Implorar el auxilio de alguien o recurrir a él solicitando su amparo y protección. Interpela a Dios por nosotros.


----------



## Debunker (15 May 2022)

No desapruebo fumar maría, pero opino que todo tipo de drogas , incluido el alcohol, peor con diferencia que la maría, debe ser utilizado con precaución en horas de relax y no de trabajo, Santi fuma incansablemente , porro tras porro, tiene un enganche desproporcionado que no dice nada bueno sobre él porque es un super adicto a una sustancia. 

Dicho lo cual, Santi tiene mil veces más coherencia que algunos de los foreros aquí que dicen no haber fumado en la vida la maría, ni maría ni otras drogas, claro está y sin embargo están para el manicomio. 

Por otro lado, no estamos dentro de la piel de Santi, a nosotros el ER ni nos toca, el que más y el que menos sigue el ER con curiosidad malsana pero no atañe a nuestras vidas , quizá Santi sufre esta denuncia con pavor de volver a la cárcel, una experiencia que le jodió la vida más que si le asesinaran y necesita de continuo relajarse para seguir adelante.


----------



## Bimmer (15 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> No se puede improvisar tanto con algo tan serio. Santiago dice que está en Moratalaz (minuto 6:24). A continuación aclara el asunto de S.S. de los Reyes: "_aquí están los asesinados que estaban antes en S.S. de los Reyes"._ De acuerdo, empieza a tener sentido.
> 
> Luego lee el encabezamiento de las notas donde dice: Carretera a Moratalaz 127, nave 2, Alcorcón. Me queda la duda de si se ha enterado de que Moratalaz es un distrito de Madrid y Alcorcón un municipio de la provincia de Madrid. Y que algo esté en la carretera a.. no quiere decir que se esté en esa localidad.
> 
> ...





Eres un crack @javvi 


Yo creo que Bermejo le gana por poco a Mena en criminal, recordad que el crimen del rol se produjo en Madrid cuando estaba Bermejo de fiscal jefe del TSJM, y que días antes del crimen del rol también hubo un asesinato sádico similar cuyo cádaver apareció en el mismo lugar que el del rol, y que según la versión oficial el asesinato se produjo en el mismo lugar que el crimen del rol, en este otro asesinato, la víctima era un adinerado perteneciente a una familia noble, la versión oficial nos dijo que un asesinato fue cometido por "2 locos" adictos al rol y el otro por un simple encontronazo y robo. 



Recordad también una de las teorias sobre el caso Alcasser, que dice que las chicas fueron torturadas y violadas en varios chalets, uno de ellos en Madrid, tenemos tambien lo del clan de la Moraleja, y tenemos que los cadaveres del crimen del rol y el otro similar se producen en el barrio de Hortaleza, a 8 minutos en coche de la Moraleja.



Luego tenemos que Bermejo ocupa el cargo equivalente al de Mena pero en Madrid entre 1992 y 2003, y que en el expediente royuela Bermejo aparece con más de 50 encargos de asesinato, andan parejos en criminalidad ambos.


A todo esto, el puesto equivalente al de Mena del expediente royuela en Castilla y León es un tal Santiago Mena, ya especulamos sobre su posible parentesco con el monstruo, pero vimos que el apellido "Mena" es común en Burgos, aunque el monstruo es hijo, nieto y bisnieto de fiscales y magistrados, lo que aumenta la posibilidad de que este otro Mena sea su familiar.


Y no solo es fiscal jefe del TSJCL, ahora también es vocal del Consejo Fiscal : 










El Fiscal Superior de CyL, Santiago Mena, ingresa en el Consejo Fiscal como nuevo vocal


El Fiscal Superior de la Comunidad Autónoma de Castilla y León, Santiago Mena Cerdà, ingresará en el Consejo...




www.google.com






"Mena ha sido el octavo fiscal más votado y el mejor valorado entre los candidatos de la Unión Progresista de Fiscales".


Hmm vaya, ¿Quién fue uno de los fundadores la Unión Progresista de Fiscales? Me suena que un tal Mena Álvarez.


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> No desapruebo fumar maría, pero opino que todo tipo de drogas , incluido el alcohol, peor con diferencia que la maría, debe ser utilizado con precaución en horas de relax y no de trabajo, Santi fuma incansablemente , porro tras porro, tiene un enganche desproporcionado que no dice nada bueno sobre él porque es un super adicto a una sustancia.
> 
> Dicho lo cual, Santi tiene mil veces más coherencia que algunos de los foreros aquí que dicen no haber fumado en la vida la maría, ni maría ni otras drogas, claro está y sin embargo están para el manicomio.
> 
> Por otro lado, no estamos dentro de la piel de Santi, a nosotros el ER ni nos toca, el que más y el que menos sigue el ER con curiosidad malsana pero no atañe a nuestras vidas , quizá Santi sufre esta denuncia con pavor de volver a la cárcel, una experiencia que le jodió la vida más que si le asesinaran y necesita de continuo relajarse para seguir adelante.




Y me hablas tu de "coherencia" cuando yo he desmontado varias veces tu baja comprension lectora.

Un aplauso y vete a donarle euritos al 2 mayor juez corrupto de la historia de España que es Presencia, esta vez sin la im pues las condenas de inhabilitacion por prevaricacion estan ahi.


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 May 2022)

La zona donde están presuntamente, esta muy cerca de Alcorcón, y del Parque de Polvoranca, en Leganés; aunque la dirección ponga que es Leganés, está literalmente en Alcorcón.

Lugar con acuíferos alrededor a punta pala. 










Ese sitio exacto de la zona del polígono, tuvo fama de tener un aura chunga. Hubo un tiempo en el que ya era mucha gente la que no quería conducir por allí de noche. De hecho siempre se ha dicho que cuando cae la tarde, tiene un no se qué perturbador. Una zona de legendaria mala fama y auras creepy
Hace años se decía que ahí cuando caía la tarde, la zona se convertía en punto de encuentro de cruising, al punto de que ya había un momento que se hacía de día, y eran viejos muchos de los que acudían allí, de estos que parece que se van a pasear.
Los polígonos son horrendos, pero darse una vuelta por este es tener un ligero escalofrío. Por si os da por mirar.
La ubicación del número 70 lleva a la nave de Nueva Terrain, destartalada.











La nave tiene un terreno, y las pintadas me recuerdan a los siglos esotéricos. En los vídeos de los Royuela se hace mucha referencia a la masonería y al satanismo.









Es un sitio que no queda lejos de Urtinsa, cuando en los 90 se dieron asesinatos de neonazis a punkis, algunos fueron mediáticos. Se han dado varios apuñalamientos ahí.

Me suena haber leído la noticia hace unos diez años, de un tipo que se fue a pasear al descampado y se encontró con mucho dinero en una fosa. Lo que no se es si era esa zona exacta o Móstoles, pero me suena a esa parte de Alcorcón. Se cayó en una fosa y resultó que tenía dinero enterrado en ella, la noticia no tuvo repercusión a nivel grande. Tendría que buscar la noticia, se pensaba que sería de drogas pero sabiendo esto ya...


Les tiene que gustar mucho esa zona, porque en uno de los vídeos de los Royuela, sale la parte en la que a una de las chicas muertas en la Dator cuando fue a abortar, la habían enterrado según el sicario "en un bosque de Móstoles".


----------



## Debunker (15 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Y me hablas tu de "coherencia" cuando yo he desmontado varias veces tu baja comprension lectora.
> 
> Un aplauso y vete a donarle euritos al 2 mayor juez corrupto de la historia de España que es Presencia, esta vez sin la im pues las condenas de inhabilitacion por prevaricacion estan ahi.




Lo de Bimmer con Antonio García y lo tuyo con el juez Presencia es increíble, por ahí dejé un enlace con la sentencia de inhabilitación del Juez Presencia, resulta que un coche en día de copiosa lluvia, al salir del aparcamiento colisiona con una persona, el coche no se detiene y la víctima queda abandonada en el suelo, eso sí sin necesidad de hospitalización y solo alguna magulladura.

El abogado del que el comete el atropello es conocido de Presencia y si quieres amigo, el Juez no culpa a el que ha cometido el atropello que alega que no se dio cuenta que solo escuchó un leve golpe y 100 metros después paró el coche en un semáfonro, de un delito penal, sino de un delito de faltas porque entendía que sería más rápido para la víctima conseguir la indemnización que si fueran a un delito penal que no iba a dar más indemnización a la víctima e iba a ser más lento. El que atropella es un min-mundi sin dinero ni influencias ni nada que se le parezca, un simple currante, el abogado de ese min-mundi será amigo de Presencia pero dinero 0 patatero y el único dinero involucrado en este juicio es la indemnización del seguro en público y abierto, dinero en su totalidad para la víctima, de ahí se inventan la prevaricación e inhabitilización del Juez Presencia aprovechando que el abogado del responsable del accidente es amigo de Presencia. 

El Juez Presencia fue trasladado de Valencia por dar cursos para la dación en pago en los casos de ejecución de hipotecas y cobrar por los citados cursos. Incomprensible, al menos para mí. 

El Juez Presencia no tiene un puto €, pedir es mendigar, como un mendigo puede ser un corrupto? Tu dices que porque le donaste 50 € que no ha querido devolverte, eso lo dices tu, verguenza debería darte , eres más mentiroso que pinocho o que nuestro Presi Antonio que ya es decir, nos contaste que eras amigo de Santi y otros con el que te comunicabas todos los días y resulta que eres un troll en los comentarios del ER.

Tu de comprensión lectora toda , si Bimmer se queja de los jueces que han condenado a los agresores de Antonio García injustamente a los que la justicia no les ha reprochado nada, tu aplaudes la condena injusta al Juez Presencia


----------



## Debunker (15 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> La zona donde están presuntamente, esta muy cerca de Alcorcón, y del Parque de Polvoranca, en Leganés; aunque la dirección ponga que es Leganés, está literalmente en Alcorcón.



Cito solo un párrafo de tu post, para darte mil gracias, es el tipo de post que me gustaría ver y leer en este foro, pero aquí todos los post parecen directos a crear confusión y desviar la atención del ER


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Cito solo un párrafo de tu post, para darte mil gracias, es el tipo de post que me gustaría ver y leer en este foro, pero aquí todos los post parecen directos a crear confusión y desviar la atención del ER



Yo lo acabo de poner en el ignore 
ya si que parece que es una cuenta para distraer


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Lo de Bimmer con Antonio García y lo tuyo con el juez Presencia es increíble, por ahí dejé un enlace con la sentencia de inhabilitación del Juez Presencia, resulta que un coche en día de copiosa lluvia, al salir del aparcamiento colisiona con una persona, el coche no se detiene y la víctima queda abandonada en el suelo, eso sí sin necesidad de hospitalización y solo alguna magulladura.
> 
> El abogado del que el comete el atropello es conocido de Presencia y si quieres amigo, el Juez no culpa a el que ha cometido el atropello que alega que no se dio cuenta que solo escuchó un leve golpe y 100 metros después paró el coche en un semáfonro, de un delito penal, sino de un delito de faltas porque entendía que sería más rápido para la víctima conseguir la indemnización que si fueran a un delito penal que no iba a dar más indemnización a la víctima e iba a ser más lento. El que atropella es un min-mundi sin dinero ni influencias ni nada que se le parezca, un simple currante, el abogado de ese min-mundi será amigo de Presencia pero dinero 0 patatero y el único dinero involucrado en este juicio es la indemnización del seguro en público y abierto, dinero en su totalidad para la víctima, de ahí se inventan la prevaricación e inhabitilización del Juez Presencia aprovechando que el abogado del responsable del accidente es amigo de Presencia.
> 
> ...





Valiente hijo de puta, ahora resulta que el troll eres tu, ya que acabas de reconocer tu vinculacion a esa organizacion CORRUPTA que en publico niega que me conozcan, que se niega a devolverme mi dinero, que veja a dos medicos que le ofrecen ayuda gratis y su perturbada osa decir vejandonos " que el juez no esta para hablar de psicopatia" elevandole a la categoria mayor que un medico, como si fuese una charla en el Colegio de Medicos con expertos y le hubiesemos invitado como conferenciante, cuando lo que se ha ofrecido a ese golfo es ayuda medica GRATUITA.

Una Asociacion contra la corrupcion QUE SE NIEGA A FACILITAR LAS HOJAS DE RECLAMACIONES, es ya lo mas patetico e infimo y espera que acuda a Consumo, que la multa son 3000 eurazos por negarse como en cualquier tienda o bar podras leer en el cartel.

¿Y este es el juez contra la corrupcion, el segundo mayor corrupto condenado de la Historia de España con 20 años de inhabilitacion por PREVARICADOR? Pero es que dais puta pena.

Y tu hijo de la gran puta, osas decir que nunca he pagado o que no hablo con Santi, te pongo pantallazos hijo de puta y te los comes con patatas?

Sois una organizacion con animo de lucro donde mentis en todo y ya ha quedado demostrado y por supuesto que me alegro de las condenas a ese presunto enfermo mental ( en palabras de los dos medicos que osa vejar) y me alegrare cuando sea incapacitado por claro proceso paranoide querulante y la toga, se la meta x el puto culo.

¿ Pero un tio que atropella a otro "y no lo ha oido"? Pero que puta mierda de excusa es esta, como al que pillan con droga en el bolsillo y "no es suya"?

El unico troll es ese juez tarado, que dice que hay una "conspiracion de jueces contra el" y resulta que cuando el "psicopata jefe de la banda del Rouco" en palabras del perturbado, le denuncia, en vez de arrasar judicialmente con el "porque van a meterlo en la carcel" , resulta que pierde. ¿ Donde esta el contubernio judicial entonces si el tal Rouco pierde una denuncia cuando tendria que ganar hasta una denuncia por toserle segun nos vende el paranoide de los webos?








Ahora vas y la cascas hijo de puta


Y la que niega que me conozca, toma humillacion publica y la grabacion telefonica la tengo y mucho mas.

DELINCUENTES QUE VIVIS DE DAR PENA A GENTE Y LUEGO LOS DEJAIS TIRADOS, BASURA QUE OS HABEIS ACERCADO A LA FAMILIA ROYUELA COMO TREPAS PARA VIVIR DEL CUENTO Y DE LA FAMA. PONEOS A CURRAR EN UN BAR, QUE SE OS CAEN LAS SORTIJAS A ESE MEGALOMANO NARCISO Y ESPERO LA DENUNCIA, SE CONTRADENUNCIARA METIENDO UNA DEMANDA POR INCAPACITACION MENTAL A ESE Y A LA DE LOS VIDEOS, CASO PARANOIDE CON QUERULANCIA Y FOLIE A DEUX ( PSICOSIS COMPARTIDA)

Como la psicosis de negar que me conozcan, aqui esta otra autohumillacion:



*Asunto:*Correo electrónico

Buenas. Soy Lidia. Nos ha llegado tu correo. Lo que me has comentado por teléfono.
Muchas gracias de nuevo.
Un saludo

NIEGAN QUE ME CONOZCAN









Y acabo desmontando, debunkeando parafraseando tu nick esta frase tuya cuyo razonamiento, aparte de ser una falacia logica, para los que estudiamos los patrones de la mente humana, es profundamente patologica y te define como un tarado

"El Juez Presencia no tiene un puto €, pedir es mendigar, como un mendigo puede ser un corrupto? "


¿Un mendigo por el hecho de ser mendigo, no puede ser un corrupto? Joder valiente tarado estas hecho. De primero de filosofia es demontar esas falacias.

Un mendigo por el hecho de ser sintecho, no puede ser yonky te ha faltado decir para rematar el delirio.

Este tio es mendigo porque ha sido ( y es) corrupto, punto y eso le ha llevado a la mendicidad.


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 May 2022)

Esto es lo que vende el impresencia que el es el numero 2, cuando en realidad, el es el numero 1 y el 3 no existe mas que en su mente paranoide.


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Cito solo un párrafo de tu post, para darte mil gracias, es el tipo de post que me gustaría ver y leer en este foro, pero aquí todos los post parecen directos a crear confusión y desviar la atención del ER




Gracias a los que hacéis que este tema siga adelante.


La zona donde dicen tener la fosa tiene fama de inquietante, me pregunto cómo eligen las fosas y ubicaciones y si tiene algo de simbolismo todo esto o es casual.

He leído infinidad de veces que en esta trama la masonería y el satanismo van de la mano. Esa zona de Alcorcón-Leganes tiene mucha agua alrededor, y el agua tiene una conexión peculiar en el mundo oscurantista.
De hecho hay dos zonas cercanas a Leganés, que se llaman la Poza de la Sal (la sal es un elemento masónico en sus rituales de iniciación) y la Poza del Agua, creo que por ahí cerca de la Ronda Norte, está la famosa rotonda de Leganés con niñas. Qué perturbador.










En algunos documentos que subieron sobre el caso, hablaban de que se deshacían de cadáveres en sitios con agua, algunos iban a parar al mar, como una de las chicas muertas en la clínica abortista Dator, otros iban a embalses. 
No muy lejos de la calle del Trueno hay lagunas, embalses, pozas, etc. 

Los alcaldes de la zona son del PSOE si no me falla la memoria, así como dato adicional.


----------



## Bimmer (15 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> La zona donde están presuntamente, esta muy cerca de Alcorcón, y del Parque de Polvoranca, en Leganés; aunque la dirección ponga que es Leganés, está literalmente en Alcorcón.
> 
> Lugar con acuíferos alrededor a punta pala.
> 
> ...




Tambien resulta llamativo la cantidad de coches con las lunas tintadas que hay tanto al lado de la nave como dentro del recinto de la nave, la nave también puede ser usada para dar palizas y/o torturas, lo que Ruiz llama "escarmiento físico", y que tanto coche con luna tintada sea para traer y devolver a la gente torturada.


No olvidemos las notas en las que Mena dijo que quería estar presente en el lugar en el que iban a torturar a un tipo para ver la paliza.


----------



## Uritorco (15 May 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (15 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Tambien resulta llamativo la cantidad de coches con las lunas tintadas que hay tanto al lado de la nave como dentro del recinto de la nave, la nave también puede ser usada para dar palizas y/o torturas, lo que Ruiz llama "escarmiento físico", y que tanto coche con luna tintada sea para traer y devolver a la gente torturada.
> 
> 
> No olvidemos las notas en las que Mena dijo que quería estar presente en el lugar en el que iban a torturar a un tipo para ver la paliza.




Buen dato este, no me había fijado y no sabía el tema de las palizas. 
Joder es escalofriante todo. 

Los polígonos son zonas muy chungas, desprenden una atmósfera que especialmente cuando cae la noche, te dan ganas de salir pitando. Y ese donde está la nave que dicen de la calle Trueno, es bastante malrollero. 

Mucha mierda tiene lugar en los polígonos cuando cae la noche: prostitución, drogas, ajustes de cuenta, son sitios muy sórdidos y en Madrid los hay así a patadas.


----------



## jeeves (15 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Hoy he recibido una información que atañe a uno de los presentadores de TV más conocidos de nuestro pais. *Pepe Navarro.*
> 
> En esa información se me hace saber que ......
> 
> ...



Me imagino que ésta es otra trola del forero RENKO.


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 May 2022)

A la derecha de la calle del Trueno 70, en el número 56, ha una iglesia apostólica. Las iglesias estás evangelistas y demás se suelen ubicar en polígonos. 









por cierto, ¿Entendéis de grafitis y del mundillo?, En este foro había un hilo en conspiraciones sobre grafitis. Hablando sin saber, veo que en los dos muros que están tanto a derecha como a izquierda de la nave de la calle del Trueno 70, están las mismas pintadas. 
¿Un grafitero o alguien que hace pintadas (lo de la imagen no son grafitis) pinta dos sitios estando tan cerca el uno del otro?, Yo pensaba que con una pintada en un sitio ya lo tenía "marcado". 

Fijaos en el grafiti de la derecha de la imagen:







Es el mismo que este, a la derecha del muro de los otros dos: 









Las dos pintadas del mismo autor y con las mismas letras están marcado la puerta de entrada a la nave. 












Pareciera que pone "fises", como si quisiera decir la palabra en inglés "fishes" (peces) aunque le faltara la H, y la primera letra parece el pez paleocristiano con el que se identificaban los cristianos que permanecían ocultos a riesgo de la persecución y tortura por parte de los romanos. La S y la E parecen coronadas por una aureola. 













Este no consigo descifrarlo, y el garabato de la derecha me recuerda a una persona estilo monigote. 










A mi me resultan como "sigilos" y parecieran estar marcando el terreno, como si fuera una señalización.


----------



## Monsieur George (15 May 2022)

Están haciendo ahora un directo. Tremendo lo que está pasando. Creo que estamos en el capítulo definitivo y crucial del Expediente Royuela.


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 May 2022)

Están hablando de la ubicación de la nave de Alcorcón y las fosas ahora mismo.





En los comentarios están diciendo muchos que hay un eclipse, luna de sangre, como si fuera algo importante, no sé a qué se refieren si tiene que ver algo con esto, mucho vocabulario astrológico, y dicen que a raíz de este video este caso dará un giro importante.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

HAN PUESTO UNA HORCA Y PANCARTAS EN LA PUERTA DE LA NAVE INDUSTRIAL


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (15 May 2022)

Pancartas colgadas por los que son activistas del caso.


----------



## Monsieur George (15 May 2022)

Van a hacer una acampada.


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 May 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Están haciendo ahora un directo. Tremendo lo que está pasando. Creo que estamos en el capítulo definitivo y crucial del Expediente Royuela.




Pero tu crees que bajo las baldosas van a aparecer 40 tiesos?

Ojala ocurra pero antes me tocan los 215 millones de los Euromillones que ver eso.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

LE ACABAN DE DAR DIFUSION LOS DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA TAMBIEN

AUNQUE TAMPOCO VAMOS A VER MUCHO MAS ESTA NOCHE EN EL DIRECTO









Convocada una "quedada" para acampar delante de una de las presuntas fosas comunes denunciadas en el #ExpedienteRoyuela - El Diestro


Convocada una "quedada" para acampar delante de una de las presuntas fosas comunes denunciada en el #ExpedienteRoyuela




www.eldiestro.es










6.0K views22:16
__

_ 
_ 
LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


​


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 May 2022)

Resumen de los últimos datos del vídeo y de comentarios que se leen:

-sugieren los del chat que se hagan reseñas de troleo a la empresa, y se comente que ahí hay cadáveres para que lo lea todo el mundo.

+En la parte de atrás de la nave hay un terreno sin edificar, tierra campa, que igual los cadáveres no tendrían por qué estar dentro, sino fuera (sugerencia). Que se han encontrado ahora mismo en la parte de atrás muchos escombros.

-han sugerido que lleven perros para que huelan .


-algunos dicen que el Seat León negro de la imagen del maps, sigue ahí.


Uno del chat ha llamado a la policía municipal de Leganés y que le han dicho que se van a perdonar allí. A ver lo que duran, por haber hecho esto, igual les joden la noche, menudo subnormal el que haya sido.


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 May 2022)

Resumen de lo que se lee en comentarios del vídeo: 

-en la parte de atrás hay un terreno sin edificar, que los cadáveres podrían estar ahí y no dentro de la nave. Se han encontrado ahora escombros en la parte trasera. 

-sugieren llevar perros para que huelan. 

-algunos dicen que el Seat León de la imagen del maps, está ahí. 

-alguien dice que se puede trolear haciendo reseñas a la empresa en Google, poniendo que en esa nave hay muertos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

653 viewsMiguel Rix, 21:06

Miguel Rix
Estamos llegando, van los refuerzos
827 viewsMiguel Rix, 21:07
__

Miguel Rix

Familia ya estoy en Madrid, tardo media hora en llegar. Avisad a más gente

1.5K viewsMiguel Rix, 22:26


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 May 2022)

Un comentario dice que en los escombros de detrás de la nave, se ha encontrado disquetes.









Me ha parecido escuchar sirenas de la policía.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

ESTA LA POLICIA


EN PLAN BIEN


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

que no empiecen con las gilipolleces de discutir con la policia

*que digan que estan comiendo un bocadillo .. O SI No .. los sancionan asi de sencillo*


se empiezan con dimis u diretes = > documentacion y sancion

que se caye la boca el tio que habla que no sabe que dice y le van a sancionar


QUE DEJE A LA CHICA QUE SABE MAS

A LA POLICIA NO TIENEN QUE HACERLE PROCLAMAS DE NADA

SOLO TE VAN A SANCIONAR


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

update :
vale ya se desescalo lo de rucar a los polis

ya no los sancionan


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 May 2022)

Llegan los nacionales, están en principio tranquilos, no dicen nada, hasta que se oye una conversación, aparece un policía y se altera en cuanto alguien dice "muertos" o "aquí hay 40 muertos". Ahí el policía cambia su actitud. Un activista le espeta al policía que lleva un trapo en la cara jajaja (todos con bozal). Fátima, la activista, le dice al policía que en la nave hay 40 muertos. Les han pedido identificación. 
Llegan espontáneos que serán seguidores del tema y se habrán enterado de que en Alcorcón están ahora en la nave. Imagino serán vecinos de la zona o gente que conoce el caso. 
No es que hayan hecho una quedada todos, han ido algunos, los activistas, pero se han ido uniendo otros como si fuera más espontáneamente y esos tienen pinta de vivir por la zona, por esa llegada espontánea. No se conocen entre ellos pero se saludan y están tan normales.


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 May 2022)

Pero que cojones









Este comentario debe ser una coña...








Su puta madre, el último comentario.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

Colin Rivas Show

EN DIRECTO -
23:30 conectáramos en directo a los Royuelers en investigación de campo

 
Twitch

elultimocolinesio - Twitch
TODO O NADA​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 May 2022)

LA ESTA COLIN RIVAS


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 May 2022)

santi mirabe si se lo coge a colin rivas

que se lo diga alguien que este logeado en youtube

no esta enterado de la actualidad el coliN  

YO TAMBIEN ME VOY A HACER UN PETA Xd


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Han dicho que los policías se han ido porque han recibido una llamada de "muy arriba". Que están al tanto en la policía de todas las manifestaciones que se hacen del expediente Royuela. 
Y aparecen rumores en los comentarios de movimientos raros en la comisaría de Leganés.


----------



## Bimmer (16 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Buen dato este, no me había fijado y no sabía el tema de las palizas.
> Joder es escalofriante todo.
> 
> Los polígonos son zonas muy chungas, desprenden una atmósfera que especialmente cuando cae la noche, te dan ganas de salir pitando. Y ese donde está la nave que dicen de la calle Trueno, es bastante malrollero.
> ...




No recuerdo qué video era pero si, Mena le dijo a Ruiz que quería estar presente viendo cómo le daban la paliza a uno.


A mi me ha dejado mosca lo de tanto coche con las ventanas tintadas justo al lado de la nave y dentro del recinto de la nave, he contado hasta 7 coches que encima son monovolumenes con las ventanas tintadas.





Lux Mundi dijo:


> +En la parte de atrás de la nave hay un terreno sin edificar, tierra campa, que igual los cadáveres no tendrían por qué estar dentro, sino fuera (sugerencia). Que se han encontrado ahora mismo en la parte de atrás muchos escombros




No se yo, se da más la nota si se cavan fosas fuera de la nave que dentro, además justo al lado tienen a los de motor16 que ahí trabaja bastante gente.


----------



## Kolobok (16 May 2022)

Vaya performances se marca el Santi


----------



## Uritorco (16 May 2022)

Los cinco coches de la neo-Stasi se acaban de retirar.
Santi pegado a su inefable pitillo de liar. Una imagen lamentable. Parece que a esa mórbida y grasienta boca le gusta en extremo el sabor y el aroma de la herbácea anual. El problema es que tiene otros vícios más inconfesables y de los que no se amilana en airear.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Más comentarios sobre marlaska en la comisaría de Leganés, pero ¿Será verdad?.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> No recuerdo qué video era pero si, Mena le dijo a Ruiz que quería estar presente viendo cómo le daban la paliza a uno.
> 
> 
> A mi me ha dejado mosca lo de tanto coche con las ventanas tintadas justo al lado de la nave y dentro del recinto de la nave, he contado hasta 7 coches que encima son monovolumenes con las ventanas tintadas.
> ...





Me ha pasado lo mismo, al comentarme esta tarde lo de las lunas tintadas de los coches, me he fijado en la imagen y todos los coches tienen las lunas traseras tintadas. 


En los comentarios alguien ha sugerido que a ver si la nave era usada para los escarmientos, que es lo mismo que se ha dicho por aquí.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

¿Pasa algo con Leganés?, En serio, acordaos del caso del GEO y los pisos explotados en el barrio de Zarzaquemada. ¿Cuando se supone que llevan los cadáveres a esa nave de Leganés?. ¿No es que ese municipio suele tener alcaldes del PSOE?. 

No he podido evitar hacer la relación entre este caso de la nave que realmente está en Alcorcón (terreno que pertenece a Leganés), y se me ha venido a la cabeza en tema de los pisos bomba, que tuvo lugar un mes después del 11M. 

Y me da por mirar en Tuiter y veo esto.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Al.parecer en otros canales que están sacando lo de esta noche en Leganes-Alcorcón, y que tienen conexión con Royuela y el caso (no se qué canales son),llevan ya horas con el rumor de que Marlaska está en la comisaría de la zona.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

No sé quién es el cubano del que hablan, tengo muchas lagunas sobre el caso que no ubico todavía, es un caso extenso. 

@Bimmer, sobre el Seat León de las lunas tintadas, han dicho que es de la nave de al lado, del 68, motor 16. No pertenece a la nave del caso.


----------



## Bimmer (16 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Pasa algo con Leganés?, En serio, acordaos del caso del GEO y los pisos explotados en el barrio de Zarzaquemada. ¿Cuando se supone que llevan los cadáveres a esa nave de Leganés?. ¿No es que ese municipio suele tener alcaldes del PSOE?.
> 
> No he podido evitar hacer la relación entre este caso de la nave que realmente está en Alcorcón (terreno que pertenece a Leganés), y se me ha venido a la cabeza en tema de los pisos bomba, que tuvo lugar un mes después del 11M.
> 
> Y me da por mirar en Tuiter y veo esto.





Era lo primero que pensé, lo de los pisos explotados y el GEO al que desenterraron y masacraron el cadáver.

Según las notas en Octubre de 2021 llegan los cadáveres a la nave.


----------



## Bimmer (16 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> No sé quién es el cubano del que hablan, tengo muchas lagunas sobre el caso que no ubico todavía, es un caso extenso.
> 
> @Bimmer, sobre el Seat León de las lunas tintadas, han dicho que es de la nave de al lado, del 68, motor 16. No pertenece a la nave del caso.




Yo tampoco sé quien es ese cubano, el que más está puesto es @javvi


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Era lo primero que pensé, lo de los pisos explotados y el GEO al que desenterraron y masacraron el cadáver.
> 
> Según las notas en Octubre de 2021 llegan los cadáveres a la nave.




Joder octubre fue antes de ayer. Yo pensaba que esto era antiguo. No me digáis que la trama sigue joder, ¿esos cerdos están en activo?.


----------



## Uritorco (16 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> No sé quién es el cubano del que hablan, tengo muchas lagunas sobre el caso que no ubico todavía, es un caso extenso



El nombre del finaciero cubano instalado en Miami nunca lo han filtrado. Al menos hasta donde yo sé.


----------



## Bimmer (16 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Joder octubre fue antes de ayer. Yo pensaba que esto era antiguo. No me digáis que la trama sigue joder, ¿esos cerdos están en activo?.




Muy en activo : 


Minuto 55:00 : 





Ahi lo tienes, en el minuto 55 puedes ver notas de Ruiz de septiembre de 2021


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> El nombre del finaciero cubano instalado en Miami nunca lo han filtrado. Al menos hasta donde yo sé.




Pero a ver, este cubano ¿qué papel juega en la trama?


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Muy en activo :
> 
> 
> Minuto 55:00 :
> ...





Y yo pensaba que Ruiz estaba muerto. Y hablo muy en serio, yo pensaba que la trama quedó en el pasado y se ha Ia sabido ahora, no jodas, esto es algo muy serio.


----------



## Bimmer (16 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Y yo pensaba que Ruiz estaba muerto. Y hablo muy en serio, yo pensaba que la trama quedó en el pasado y se ha Ia sabido ahora, no jodas, esto es algo muy serio.




Servidor dio con Ruiz en facebook :




Bimmer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 829144
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En cuanto compartí ese facebook, en el grupo Royuela de facebook corrió como la pólvora y al día siguiente el cerdo borró la foto, también tengo por ahí el facebook del otro guardia civil, no sé si era el tal Cano Vidal o el otro que también participa en el asesinato y encubrimiento de Javier Royuela.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Servidor dio con Ruiz en facebook :
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Qué curioso que pone que tiene 11 amigos, numerito peculiar. Si pone algo con el 33 ya lo hubiera bordado.
A mi me parece un perfil extraño, ese número y esa foto con el uniforme. No veo yo a un sargento de la GC de su edad haciendoe perfiles de FB por ahí, y ese número es pista. Parece un "escaparate" visible para algún motivo.


Y del Mena, ¿Que de sabe? Tiene que ser viejísimo.
Yo pensaba que al Ruiz le dieron matarile hace años, es más, leí esa insinuación por este hilo.


----------



## Duda Metódica (16 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Según la web del catastro, hay una misma referencia catastral: 2669411VK3626N0001MI para las naves de Trueno 64, 66, 68 y 70 de Leganés. Aparemtemente se trataría de dos edificios gemelos, cada uno de ellos con dos naves adosadas, 64+66 y 68+70.
> En la fachada principal, cada nave tiene 3 puertas, dos grandes y otra pequeña. En el pdf del croquis catastral hay unas subdivisiones o departamentos, una de ellas corresponde a la puerta pequeña.
> PRUDENCIA antes de linchar a Nueva Terrain (Trueno 70), ya que cabe la posibilidad de que en el mismo Trueno 70, la entrada con puerta pequeña corresponda a un departamento de la nave alquilado independientemente y que no corresponda a esa empresa. También habría que verificar si Nueva Terrain estaba allí ya en la fecha en que supuestamente se produjo el traslado de los cadáveres o si su presencia es posterior.
> Tampoco estaría de más comprobar en algún registro o plano oficial que la nave de Trueno 70 corresponde a la nave 106 del polígono que indica SR en el video.
> ...



En web.archive.org podemos ver como era la web de Nueva Terrain en 2020. Ya entonces se anunciaba en su red comercial la nave de Trueno 70. Por lo tanto la presencia de la empresa en la nave es anterior a la fecha en la que SR nos dice que se trasladaron los cadáveres, octubre de 2021.
En google maps, podemos ver que hay una placa con el logo de Nueva Terrain en la puerta pequeña de Trueno 70 y un rótulo grande en lo alto del edificio. Cabe suponer pues, que las tres puertas de la fachada de calle Trueno corresponden a Nueva Terrain. También desde la M-406 se puede ver en lo alto de la fachada que da a la carretera un rótulo de Nueva Terrain, así como que la nave está justo a la altura del Km 2.
En el lateral del edificio, la puerta de más al fondo no tiene rotulación alguna. Podría ser esa puerta el acceso a algún departamento de la nave alquilado a alguien distinto a Nueva Terrain?. Sería bueno que los que se han desplazado a la zona, averiguen si toda la nave esta ocupada por Nueva Terrain, o si por el contrario hay algún departamento de la nave, alquilado a otras personas o empresas.


----------



## javvi (16 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Yo tampoco sé quien es ese cubano, el que más está puesto es @javvi



Ando un poco retirado de este asunto últimamente. Yo creo recordar que es el que encarga las fosas de San Sebastián de los Reyes. Por lo visto ha habido mudanza de inquilinos a Leganés. 

*FERNÁNDEZ BERMEJO TRAICIONA AL FISCAL MENA, CONDE-PUMPIDO NOS LO CONFIRMA*




*Las fosas de asesinados del Ministro Mariano Fernández Bermejo *
Aquí empieza el tema del encargo del cubano. Las fosas de San Sebastián de los Reyes. Como dice Uritorco no se da el nombre del cubano. Se dice que es un destacado financiero cubano afincado en Florida, y que tiene oscuros negocios en Madrid.


----------



## javvi (16 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Y yo pensaba que Ruiz estaba muerto. Y hablo muy en serio, yo pensaba que la trama quedó en el pasado y se ha Ia sabido ahora, no jodas, esto es algo muy serio.



Ya el 30 de diciembre de 2021 Santiago enseña una página de la G.C. en la que consta la baja por defunción de un miembro de la Benemérita llamado Rafael García Ruiz . El documento es de 2.009. El propio Santiago se hace cruces, porque Ruiz está oficialmente muerto, pero según las notas sigue vivito y coleando.



Ese es el Rafael García Ruiz oficial, en cuanto al oficioso es amenazado de muerte por Mena tras la traición. Precisamente lo del traslado de inquilinos a Leganés tiene que ver con la guerra entre Mena y el trío de ases: Ruiz, Bermejo y Vidal.



Puede que sea el de Bimmer, o vaya usted a saber.


----------



## Bimmer (16 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Qué curioso que pone que tiene 11 amigos, numerito peculiar. Si pone algo con el 33 ya lo hubiera bordado.
> A mi me parece un perfil extraño, ese número y esa foto con el uniforme. No veo yo a un sargento de la GC de su edad haciendoe perfiles de FB por ahí, y ese número es pista. Parece un "escaparate" visible para algún motivo.
> 
> 
> ...





Mena tiene un vídeo en el 2021 hablando en un ayuntamiento, le da la orden al politicucho de que hable en catalán pero él habla en castellano.


Mirad esto : 





Dice que anoche salieron varios coches con ventanas tintadas de la comisaria de Leganés.


Pueden corresponder a los 7 monovolumenes tintados que hay justo enfrente de la nave en la captura de google maps de Marzo de 2022.


----------



## sifilus (16 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Mena tiene un vídeo en el 2021 hablando en un ayuntamiento, le da la orden al politicucho de que hable en catalán pero él habla en castellano.
> 
> 
> Mirad esto :
> ...



Varios coches y ni una triste foto, gente que ve a Marlaska y altos cargos entrar y salir pero ni una triste foto…

creanme soy un anónimo de internet que ha dicho que ha visto al rey de España cerca de los polígonos de villaverde, créanme


----------



## Josant2022 (16 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Pueden corresponder a los 7 monovolumenes tintados que hay justo enfrente de la nave en la captura de google maps de Marzo de 2022.



Desarrolla esto por favor

Que justo pasó el coche de google cuando estaba la policía allí???????

Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Mena tiene un vídeo en el 2021 hablando en un ayuntamiento, le da la orden al politicucho de que hable en catalán pero él habla en castellano.
> 
> 
> Mirad esto :
> ...




No creo que tengan que ver con los coches esos, el Seat León negro según Santiago anoche, era de la nave de al lado.

El vídeo de anoche fue antológico y ha tenido mucha repercusión.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Una pregunta, los cuarenta muertos, ¿se sabe quiénes son?. ¿Se sabe cuándo los mataron?.

Porque se habla de cadáveres y ese número es una bestialidad. ¿Son muertos recientes?. Porque no es lo mismo transportar cadáveres de hace poco que restos de cuarenta personas, y eso haría que la fosa fuera dispar en tamaño.
Si son restos, pueden estar metidos en un espacio más pequeño que cadáveres más "enteros". 
Y para eso hace falta una logística. Si los sacaron de San Sebastián de los Reyes para llevarlos a la otra punta de Madrid en Alcorcón, han tenido que usar camiones o furgonetas. Ponerse a cavar, pedir permisos para hacerlo, etc. Eso lleva un trabajo, aunque imagino que después de cómo se las gastan, habrán tenido sus recursos untando a quién han tenido que untar. 
El terreno está en Alcorcón pero pertenece a Leganés, en ambos municipios, gobierna el PSOE.


----------



## javvi (16 May 2022)

Si uno pone en Google Royuela + Leganés, últimas 24 horas, aparte del canal Royuela, la reseña del twitter, y la denuncia en El Diestro, hay algunas entradas sobre el tiempo en estos municipios, y, sobre todo, mucho porno.

¿puede ser esto intencionado? ¿un spam para desviar la atención?


----------



## javvi (16 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Una pregunta, los cuarenta muertos, ¿se sabe quiénes son?. ¿Se sabe cuándo los mataron?.



Volvemos a lo mismo. Son el encargo del cubano, que fueron enterrados primero en S.S. de los Reyes. Los del vídeo de las fosas de los asesinados del Ministro M. F. Bermejo que he colgado hace un rato. 

Se supone que no se conocen entre sí. Entre que muchos son extranjeros, que sólo vienen con el primer apellido y que no son personas conocidas, es como buscar un agujero en un pajar. Creo recordar que estuve mirándolo y no encontré nada.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Me sigue saliendo el directo del vídeo.

Justo cuando Santi ha la del cubano. Es al parecer un tío con negocios en Madrid, afincado en Miami, que le encarga a la mafia de Mena 50 asesinatos, y esos serían los muertos de esa fosa. En un momento los tienen en SS de los Reyes y se da la orden de llevarlos a Leganés-Alcorcón.

Un tal Miguel, no sé quién es, amigo o activista o algo de los Royuela (creo que se conectó anoche vía telefónica), al enterarse de la acampada en el polígono anoche, cogió el coche y salio desde Asturias para llegar a Madrid, me ha parecido entender eso. 

En el vídeo hay comentarios en alemán, gente desde Nueva York, Portugal, México, Uruguay. Unas 4000 personas viendo los vídeos. En la acampada llegaron a ser 30, algunos iban y venían según se enteraban del caso.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Volvemos a lo mismo. Son el encargo del cubano, que fueron enterrados primero en S.S. de los Reyes. Los del vídeo de las fosas de los asesinados del Ministro M. F. Bermejo que he colgado hace un rato.
> 
> Se supone que no se conocen entre sí. Entre que muchos son extranjeros, que sólo vienen con el primer apellido y que no son personas conocidas, es como buscar un agujero en un pajar. Creo recordar que estuve mirándolo y no encontré nada.




Acabo de ponerme al día con el vídeo, y Santiago menciona esto, ya me aclaro con las dudas. 

Son muertos por encargo del cubano, personas inconexas que no tienen relación entre sí la mayoría. Todos finiquitados por asuntos de negocios.

Me gustaría saber si todos a los que se cargan son gente con quiénes tienen ajustes de cuentas jodidos, lo que les haría no ser trigo muy limpio tampoco. Pero viendo cómo se deshacían de los cadáveres de las pobres chicas que iban a abortar a la Dator...y como hablaban sin pudor de que nadie las echaría en falta, riéndose. Esa parte del caso es que me pone de mala hostia. 


Porque esta trama empezó en un principio con despachos de abogados que encargaban los asesinatos por parte de gente que quería cobrar herencias pronto, y se deshacían de los padres y familiares, un horror. Pero en otros casos los que encargaban los asesinatos era gente que tenía movidas entre ellos siendo en ambas partes, chusma importante. 

De hecho alguien lo sugirió en este hilo al principio, si todos los muertos eran inocentes o estaban también metidos en mierda de la buena. Desconozco que tipo de gente eran esos encargados por el cubano, pero viendo que entre los encargos que le hicieron a Mena en un pasado, figura el que fue dueño de la compañía de autobuses La Sepúlvedana y de este hombre he leído por aquí que parecía buena gente, a ver si es que matan sin ton ni son, como monstruos. 

Que se les cruce alguien y digan "mata a este" a tener una relación de negocios, chanchullos, trapicheos y demás, hay un trecho. Merodear por el entorno de estos no se yo si lo hará gente de bien, o la gente de bien tropieza en el entorno de estos de forma accidental.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Si uno pone en Google Royuela + Leganés, últimas 24 horas, aparte del canal Royuela, la reseña del twitter, y la denuncia en El Diestro, hay algunas entradas sobre el tiempo en estos municipios, y, sobre todo, mucho porno.
> 
> ¿puede ser esto intencionado? ¿un spam para desviar la atención?





A mi me salen muchos partes meteorológicos, y noticias de sucesos en Leganés de otros casos.


----------



## Debunker (16 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Joder octubre fue antes de ayer. Yo pensaba que esto era antiguo. No me digáis que la trama sigue joder, ¿esos cerdos están en activo?.




Como ya sabes, "el cubano" afincado en Miami y con negocios turbios en Madrid, hace un encargo a Mena de 50 asesinatos, la banda Mena, entre otros muchos delitos, se dedica a matar por encargo y de ese tipo de crímenes por encargo hay de todos los colores desde mafias italianas a familiares de las víctimas, pasando por bufetes de abogados, partido político (PSOE) etc. etc. 

y sí, según el ER la banda sigue en activo, quitan a Mena y ponen a ZP como sustituto provisional que, además tiene contacto directo con la supuesta organización masónica de Miami a la que lleva grandes cantidades de dinero, ZP busca sustituto-a para reemplazar a Mena y recomienda a Dolores Delgado, actual fiscal general del estado, y en esa estamos, toda esa historia proviene de los últimos vídeos emitidos en 2022 , la historia de la destitución de Mena proviene de octubre más o menos de 2021.


----------



## javvi (16 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> A mi me salen muchos partes meteorológicos, y noticias de sucesos en Leganés de otros casos.



Pues qué raro que el porno me salga sólo a mí.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Pues qué raro que el porno me salga sólo a mí.



hoho
tus cookies.
busca abriendo una pantalla limpia de cookies con " abrir nueva ventana privada" y busca desde esa pantalla fresca.

a mi me salen sin ponno


----------



## Bimmer (16 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Varios coches y ni una triste foto, gente que ve a Marlaska y altos cargos entrar y salir pero ni una triste foto…
> 
> creanme soy un anónimo de internet que ha dicho que ha visto al rey de España cerca de los polígonos de villaverde, créanme




Estoy contigo, lo suyo seria que hubiera fotos y videos.




Josant2022 dijo:


> Desarrolla esto por favor
> 
> Que justo pasó el coche de google cuando estaba la policía allí???????
> 
> Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj




Nadie ha dicho eso.


----------



## javvi (16 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> hoho
> tus cookies.
> busca abriendo una pantalla limpia de cookies con " abrir nueva ventana privada" y busca desde esa pantalla fresca.
> 
> a mi me salen sin ponno



Ya sabía yo que alguno me saldría con indirectas.


----------



## Bimmer (16 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> No creo que tengan que ver con los coches esos, el Seat León negro según Santiago anoche, era de la nave de al lado.
> 
> El vídeo de anoche fue antológico y ha tenido mucha repercusión.




Pensemos lo siguiente :


Si tienes que torturar y apalizar a unos tios, no uno ni dos, sino decenas, lo que Ruiz llama "escarmiento físico", los tienes que dejar con heridas visibles por cojones, luego tienes que transportar a esos tios a otro sitio y que no vean el lugar donde han sido torturados.


Es cierto que lo más cómodo sería una furgoneta comercial, pero también es más cantoso bajar a un tio apalizado de una furgoneta como quien baja unas cajas.


En cambio no es tan cantoso bajarlo de un monovolumen, pero para transportarlo tienes que llevar las ventanas tintadas por razones obvias como que el resto de conductores y peatones no vean a un tio con los ojos vendados y probables heridas en la cara dentro de un coche.


Y si es de noche el transporte de torturados como probablemente lo sea, aún se ve menos lo que hay dentro de un coche con ventanas tintadas, y al ser de noche el transporte, con más motivo es más cantoso transportarlos en una furgoneta comercial.


----------



## sifilus (16 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Estoy contigo, lo suyo seria que hubiera fotos y videos.



Que menos no? No sé, aparece un tío por un chat de internet diciendo que ha visto a marlaska en la comisaría de Leganés y como lo dice un tío en un chat de internet pues será verdad y la mayoría de afirmaciones de este hilo son algo así, un tío llega dice X porque según él tiene X pruebas y hay que creerle pero ni una triste foto de cuerpos, ni de armas. Ni sangre ni na mas que su testimonio y sus “pruebas” sujetas a dicho testimonio, como entretenimiento no está mal y más cuando el pan y circo de otras generaciones ya no cala igual, supongo que con el fútbol en detrimento y la tv que ya sólo la ven 4 charos pues necesitan nuevas modalidades de entretenimiento para el lumpen

no vaya ser que de verdad os enteréis de la realidad de la sociedad que es mucho más simple, castas funcionariales viviendo de la extracción de bienes del lumpen pero es verdad que queda mucho más dramático vender que si muertes, sicarios y su Puta madre.
Mientras estáis liados con estar mierdas la extracción de recursos sigue día a día, pim pam cada día más pobre y luchando contra sicarios, nada que comer pero acabamos con los sicarios, pin pan, tus hijos sin futuro pero atrapamos al cubano, pim pam


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Ya sabía yo que alguno me saldría con indirectas.



no pero que es en serio. a mi no me salen. o es por las cookies o gogle te quieren meter ponno


----------



## Liberal templado (16 May 2022)

Por un lado quiero que se encuentren los cuerpos aunque por otro desearía que todo esto no existiera.

En cualquier caso una pregunta/reflexión: si no aparece nada, ¿cómo queda esto? Espero que no sea una intoxicación como lo de las propiedades de Robles y compañía. Si no hay nada, esto no se aguanta, creo yo.


----------



## Bimmer (16 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Que menos no? No sé, aparece un tío por un chat de internet diciendo que ha visto a marlaska en la comisaría de Leganés y como lo dice un tío en un chat de internet pues será verdad y la mayoría de afirmaciones de este hilo son algo así, un tío llega dice X porque según él tiene X pruebas y hay que creerle pero ni una triste foto de cuerpos, ni de armas. Ni sangre ni na mas que su testimonio y sus “pruebas” sujetas a dicho testimonio, como entretenimiento no está mal y más cuando el pan y circo de otras generaciones ya no cala igual, supongo que con el fútbol en detrimento y la tv que ya sólo la ven 4 charos pues necesitan nuevas modalidades de entretenimiento para el lumpen




A ver, tienes a Jimenez Losantos diciendo que Pedro Sanchez y Pablo Casado han sido vistos con menores en saunas gays del suegro de Pedro Sanchez, y Pablo además en iglesias y monasterios, no hay un vídeo ni imágenes sobre eso, pero si lo dice y los acusados no le denuncian por calumnias, injurias y daño contra la imagen personal y el honor...pues quien calla otorga.


Además que son el presidente del gobierno y lider de la oposición, y encima lo dijo en un medio masivo de información como es una de las principales emisoras de radio en España y esta el video publicado en youtube.


Respecto al expediente royuela tienes miles de notas manuscritas a las que no realizan pericial caligráfica en España, varias fosas que no exploran, cuentas bancarias en paraisos fiscales que no investigan, será por pruebas.


Y si, lo de los coches tintados saliendo de la comisaria de Leganés es para aportar fotos y vídeos, pero que no estén publicados no quiere decir que no existan.


----------



## Debunker (16 May 2022)

Hoy en el Diestro denuncian los e-mails de Hunter Biden, lo hicieron hace unos días pero era imposible acceder a la web que los publicaba, os dejo el enlace a la web, son e-mails de Hunter Biden y sus colaboradores y lo enlazo aquí para que veáis que al parecer somos gobernados por verdaderas mafias, vamos que el ER puede ser muy bien mundial, si alguno queréis abrir un post con este tema, adelante ,









Resumen de noticias relevantes de primera hora que tienes que conocer y que pocos te van a contar (15 de mayo de 2022): Los 128.000 correos de Hunter Biden al completo - El Diestro


Resumen de noticias relevantes de primera hora que tienes que conocer y que pocos te van a contar (15 de mayo de 2022): Los 128.000 correos de Hunter Biden al completo




www.eldiestro.es





La web de los e-mails ,






Biden Laptop Emails







www.bidenlaptopemails.com


----------



## sifilus (16 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> A ver, tienes a Jimenez Losantos diciendo que Pedro Sanchez y Pablo Casado han sido vistos con menores en saunas gays del suegro de Pedro Sanchez, y Pablo además en iglesias y monasterios, no hay un vídeo ni imágenes sobre eso, pero si lo dice y los acusados no le denuncian por calumnias, injurias y daño contra la imagen personal y el honor...pues quien calla otorga.
> 
> 
> Además que son el presidente del gobierno y lider de la oposición, y encima lo dijo en un medio masivo de información como es una de las principales emisoras de radio en España y esta el video publicado en youtube.
> ...



También tienes a hombres diciendo que han sido usados por extraterrestres para estudios biológicos jajaja cada uno se cree lo que quiere creer, todos los políticos en saunas con menores (entiendo que esto se remonta desde la transición) pero NI UNA TRISTE FOTO DE ELLO ni más prueba que la de un tío que vive de vender discursos políticos, que loco eh???
Cuentanos Los Santos estaba allí para verlo o se lo contó un tercero? Ya no hay que creer a Los Santos si no al tío que lo vio y se lo contó… ya que tío? Nadie lo sabe sólo Los Santos, no os dais cuenta que todas las pruebas se basan en que hay que creer a la fuente??
Ni una puta prueba real de los cuerpos, ni de las muertes ni de na, sólo papelitos y testimonios de terceros pero es todo real sin duda

lo dicho, sigue buscando al cubano mientras cada vez tu familia es más pobre y le espera peor futuro, que igual para cuando ya no os quede nada lo encontráis


----------



## javvi (16 May 2022)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Por un lado quiero que se encuentren los cuerpos aunque por otro desearía que todo esto no existiera.
> 
> En cualquier caso una pregunta/reflexión: si no aparece nada, ¿cómo queda esto? Espero que no sea una intoxicación como lo de las propiedades de Robles y compañía. Si no hay nada, esto no se aguanta, creo yo.



Creo yo también.


----------



## Monsieur George (16 May 2022)

Lo ideal sería hablar con el propietario de la nave y hacerle una oferta para el alquiler de la misma.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (16 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Una pregunta, los cuarenta muertos, ¿se sabe quiénes son?. ¿Se sabe cuándo los mataron?.
> 
> Porque se habla de cadáveres y ese número es una bestialidad. ¿Son muertos recientes?. Porque no es lo mismo transportar cadáveres de hace poco que restos de cuarenta personas, y eso haría que la fosa fuera dispar en tamaño.
> Si son restos, pueden estar metidos en un espacio más pequeño que cadáveres más "enteros".
> ...



Aquí los nombres 
Los 48 cadáveres que están enterrados en la nave de C/ del Trueno, 70, Leganés (Madrid).


----------



## Bimmer (16 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> También tienes a hombres diciendo que han sido usados por extraterrestres para estudios biológicos jajaja cada uno se cree lo que quiere creer, todos los políticos en saunas con menores (entiendo que esto se remonta desde la transición) pero NI UNA TRISTE FOTO DE ELLO ni más prueba que la de un tío que vive de vender discursos políticos, que loco eh???
> Cuentanos Los Santos estaba allí para verlo o se lo contó un tercero? Ya no hay que creer a Los Santos si no al tío que lo vio y se lo contó… ya que tío? Nadie lo sabe sólo Los Santos, no os dais cuenta que todas las pruebas se basan en que hay que creer a la fuente??
> Ni una puta prueba real de los cuerpos, ni de las muertes ni de na, sólo papelitos y testimonios de terceros pero es todo real sin duda
> 
> lo dicho, sigue buscando al cubano mientras cada vez tu familia es más pobre y le espera peor futuro, que igual para cuando ya no os quede nada lo encontráis




Por eso digo que si Jimenez Losantos dice esa barbaridad y los acusados no le denuncian por varios delitos, quien calla otorga, y callar acusado de esas cosas siendo presidente del gobierno es siniestro...


Si Jimenez Losantos dijo eso es porque habrá vídeos, como lo hay de Pedro J. Ramirez, uno de los lacayos principales de los medios de comunicación del R78.


A ver, las miles de notas manuscritas son suficientes, basta con realizar una pericial caligráfica y comparar la letra de las notas con escrituras personales de los acusados, que uno habiendo sido fiscal jefe del TSJC y el otro sargento de la GC, será por escritura en documentos que tengan...


----------



## Debunker (16 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Que menos no? No sé, aparece un tío por un chat de internet diciendo que ha visto a marlaska en la comisaría de Leganés y como lo dice un tío en un chat de internet pues será verdad y la mayoría de afirmaciones de este hilo son algo así, un tío llega dice X porque según él tiene X pruebas y hay que creerle pero ni una triste foto de cuerpos, ni de armas. Ni sangre ni na mas que su testimonio y sus “pruebas” sujetas a dicho testimonio, como entretenimiento no está mal y más cuando el pan y circo de otras generaciones ya no cala igual, supongo que con el fútbol en detrimento y la tv que ya sólo la ven 4 charos pues necesitan nuevas modalidades de entretenimiento para el lumpen
> 
> no vaya ser que de verdad os enteréis de la realidad de la sociedad que es mucho más simple, castas funcionariales viviendo de la extracción de bienes del lumpen pero es verdad que queda mucho más dramático vender que si muertes, sicarios y su Puta madre.
> Mientras estáis liados con estar mierdas la extracción de recursos sigue día a día, pim pam cada día más pobre y luchando contra sicarios, nada que comer pero acabamos con los sicarios, pin pan, tus hijos sin futuro pero atrapamos al cubano, pim pam




La realidad de la sociedad, el latrocinio al que apuntas , tiene su sustento en las mafias del poder político y económico que eliminan a cualquiera que se sale del tiesto, si aceptamos el asesinato de quien estorba al poder y el enriquecimiento bestial de esas mafias, que el funcionariado y los políticos nos roben hasta el aliento, es pecata minuta y fácil de digerir para la sociedad borrega. 

Mira el enlace de los e-mail de Hunter Biden y para que si conoces la historia de cuando se descubrieron esos e-mails en plena campaña de elecciones y los atribuyeron a un espionaje ruso, como consecuencia un criminal podrido y decrépito como es Biden y que junto a los que tiene detrás gobiernan el mundo y nos ponen en peligro de una IIIGM nuclear.


----------



## Bimmer (16 May 2022)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Por un lado quiero que se encuentren los cuerpos aunque por otro desearía que todo esto no existiera.
> 
> En cualquier caso una pregunta/reflexión: si no aparece nada, ¿cómo queda esto? Espero que no sea una intoxicación como lo de las propiedades de Robles y compañía. Si no hay nada, esto no se aguanta, creo yo.




A ver si @javvi nos refresca la memoria. ¿En Mequinenza hubo movimiento de tierras tras la "casual" macroplantación de marihuana?


----------



## Eurostreamuno (16 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Si uno pone en Google Royuela + Leganés, últimas 24 horas, aparte del canal Royuela, la reseña del twitter, y la denuncia en El Diestro, hay algunas entradas sobre el tiempo en estos municipios, y, sobre todo, mucho porno.
> 
> ¿puede ser esto intencionado? ¿un spam para desviar la atención?











Concentración en Alcorcón por la presunta existencia de una fosa común con casi 50 muertos | alcorconhoy.com


El movimiento tiene miles de seguidores. Concentración en Alcorcón por la presunta existencia de una fosa común con casi 50 muertos




alcorconhoy.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 May 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Concentración en Alcorcón por la presunta existencia de una fosa común con casi 50 muertos | alcorconhoy.com
> 
> 
> El movimiento tiene miles de seguidores. Concentración en Alcorcón por la presunta existencia de una fosa común con casi 50 muertos
> ...

















" grupo conspirativo " 


gente nos han pillado ....


​


----------



## sifilus (16 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> La realidad de la sociedad, el latrocinio al que apuntas , tiene su sustento en las mafias del poder político y económico que eliminan a cualquiera que se sale del tiesto, si aceptamos el asesinato de quien estorba al poder y el enriquecimiento bestial de esas mafias, que el funcionariado y los políticos nos roben hasta el aliento, es pecata minuta y fácil de digerir para la sociedad borrega.
> 
> Mira el enlace de los e-mail de Hunter Biden y para que si conoces la historia de cuando se descubrieron esos e-mails en plena campaña de elecciones y los atribuyeron a un espionaje ruso, como consecuencia un criminal podrido y decrépito como es Biden y que junto a los que tiene detrás gobiernan el mundo y nos ponen en peligro de una IIIGM nuclear.



A cualquiera menos a todos esos que quieren destapar el complot estatal del sicariato español, cuantos años dices que lleva el royuela con la matraca??? Y ahí está vivito y coleando con lo fácil que es cortar los porros con algo que le deje en el sitio, será que ese sicariato no controla el contrabando de droga jajajajsj en fin lo dicho mientras estáis atentos y preocupados por esto no estáis jodiendo la marrana con que le vais a pagar el gas a Marruecos, Francia e Italia xddddd seguid seguid


Bimmer dijo:


> Por eso digo que si Jimenez Losantos dice esa barbaridad y los acusados no le denuncian por varios delitos, quien calla otorga, y callar acusado de esas cosas siendo presidente del gobierno es siniestro...
> 
> 
> Si Jimenez Losantos dijo eso es porque habrá vídeos, como lo hay de Pedro J. Ramirez, uno de los lacayos principales de los medios de comunicación del R78.
> ...



Igual no denuncia porque les sale más a cuenta teneros entretenidos con la película que luchando por vuestro futuro?? Vamos yo si quiera desvalijar el país me sudaría la polla estás cosas mientras estáis entretenidos y os puedo seguir desvalijando pero oye allá cada uno…

vamos que hay películas grabadas, tíos que las han visto y lo denuncian públicamente de palabra pero no se los ocurre subir la película como prueba. no no tú cree mí testimonio que yo la vi, no hay pruebas, hay supuestos papeles que dicen ser prueba

Nadie demuestra que sean reales no hay más pruebas que testimonios, un perito caligráfico podéis contratarlo vosotros a qué esperáis al estado? Xq Nadir alquila la nave para demostrarlo??


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Como ya sabes, "el cubano" afincado en Miami y con negocios turbios en Madrid, hace un encargo a Mena de 50 asesinatos, la banda Mena, entre otros muchos delitos, se dedica a matar por encargo y de ese tipo de crímenes por encargo hay de todos los colores desde mafias italianas a familiares de las víctimas, pasando por bufetes de abogados, partido político (PSOE) etc. etc.
> 
> y sí, según el ER la banda sigue en activo, quitan a Mena y ponen a ZP como sustituto provisional que, además tiene contacto directo con la supuesta organización masónica de Miami a la que lleva grandes cantidades de dinero, ZP busca sustituto-a para reemplazar a Mena y recomienda a Dolores Delgado, actual fiscal general del estado, y en esa estamos, toda esa historia proviene de los últimos vídeos emitidos en 2022 , la historia de la destitución de Mena proviene de octubre más o menos de 2021.




No tienes nada que decir de como te he "debunkeado" en el post 8.025 y callas como puta?


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> A ver, tienes a Jimenez Losantos diciendo que Pedro Sanchez y Pablo Casado han sido vistos con menores en saunas gays del suegro de Pedro Sanchez, y Pablo además en iglesias y monasterios, no hay un vídeo ni imágenes sobre eso, pero si lo dice y los acusados no le denuncian por calumnias, injurias y daño contra la imagen personal y el honor...pues quien calla otorga.
> 
> 
> Además que son el presidente del gobierno y lider de la oposición, y encima lo dijo en un medio masivo de información como es una de las principales emisoras de radio en España y esta el video publicado en youtube.
> ...




Ha dicho eso de Casado? tambien es burbujarra? No jodas


----------



## Bimmer (16 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> A cualquiera menos a todos esos que quieren destapar el complot estatal del sicariato español, cuantos años dices que lleva el royuela con la matraca??? Y ahí está vivito y coleando con lo fácil que es cortar los porros con algo que le deje en el sitio, será que ese sicariato no controla el contrabando de droga jajajajsj en fin lo dicho mientras estáis atentos y preocupados por esto no estáis jodiendo la marrana con que le vais a pagar el gas a Marruecos, Francia e Italia xddddd seguid seguid
> 
> Igual no denuncia porque les sale más a cuenta teneros entretenidos con la película que luchando por vuestro futuro?? Vamos yo si quiera desvalijar el país me sudaría la polla estás cosas mientras estáis entretenidos y os puedo seguir desvalijando pero oye allá cada uno…
> 
> ...




Cualquier politicucho del montón ha denunciado al típico que en twitter les insulta y luego la GC y/o policia nacional han hecho la performance de subir vídeo a twitter con la detención al del insulto.


Si el presidente del gobierno y resto de políticos y fiscales no denuncian ante acusaciones tan jodidamente graves es porque son ciertas y saben que no pueden demostrar su inocencia ante esas acusaciones en un juicio porque no la tienen, no es porque les salga a cuenta tenernos entretenidos porque para eso ya está el fútbol y telecinco.


Tus otras preguntas las responderá el tiempo.


----------



## Bimmer (16 May 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Aquí los nombres
> Los 48 cadáveres que están enterrados en la nave de C/ del Trueno, 70, Leganés (Madrid).




En comentarios al post que has compartido, han puesto esto :










¿Os suena ese tal Ricardo Ruiz de haberlo visto en las notas de las fosas del ER?


----------



## Bimmer (16 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ha dicho eso de Casado? tambien es burbujarra? No jodas




Si lo dijo, igual @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos tiene por ahí el hilo en el que compartieron el vídeo en el que lo dice, dijo imitanto a Pablo Casado : "yo no acuso, yo pregunto".


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Si lo dijo, igual @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos tiene por ahí el hilo en el que compartieron el vídeo en el que lo dice, dijo imitanto a Pablo Casado : "yo no acuso, yo pregunto".



Ah, si lo escuche yo en directo ese dia, pero era una ironia, no quiso decir que era julapa. Ya recuerdo.


----------



## comecome (16 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Varios coches y ni una triste foto, gente que ve a Marlaska y altos cargos entrar y salir pero ni una triste foto…
> 
> creanme soy un anónimo de internet que ha dicho que ha visto al rey de España cerca de los polígonos de villaverde, créanme



¿De qué quieres foto alma de Dios? Hay fotos desde afuera pero adentro no se puede entrar sin orden judicial. Infórmate, hay multitud de pruebas con peritación oficial caligráfica. Números de cuentas, saldos y bancos etc etc... ¿tienes tú algo de eso del rey? Deberías saber que a las fuerzas de orden público se las puede grabar o fotografiar pero no se puede hacer público ese material. Por supuesto que tienes derecho a todas las dudas del mundo. Todo el mundo las tuvimos en un principio


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Si lo dijo, igual @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos tiene por ahí el hilo en el que compartieron el vídeo en el que lo dice, dijo imitanto a Pablo Casado : "yo no acuso, yo pregunto".



Recuerdo el hilo, pero no fui yo quien lo abrí. Yo solo comenté


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Aquí los nombres
> Los 48 cadáveres que están enterrados en la nave de C/ del Trueno, 70, Leganés (Madrid).





Uno de nombre italiano y el resto me resultan nombres panchis, es una sensación. Me gustaría saber las causas, en que andaban metidos para que decidan matarlos (ojo que no justifico nada), esto es que es muy fuerte. 

Igual alguien puede reconocerlos, la verdad es que los nombres de las víctimas deberían difundirse.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Pensemos lo siguiente :
> 
> 
> Si tienes que torturar y apalizar a unos tios, no uno ni dos, sino decenas, lo que Ruiz llama "escarmiento físico", los tienes que dejar con heridas visibles por cojones, luego tienes que transportar a esos tios a otro sitio y que no vean el lugar donde han sido torturados.
> ...





Tienes razón, pero tengo que decir que es pensar en los métodos, y me entra escalofrío. De verdad pero que puta mafia tenemos en este país.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Como ya sabes, "el cubano" afincado en Miami y con negocios turbios en Madrid, hace un encargo a Mena de 50 asesinatos, la banda Mena, entre otros muchos delitos, se dedica a matar por encargo y de ese tipo de crímenes por encargo hay de todos los colores desde mafias italianas a familiares de las víctimas, pasando por bufetes de abogados, partido político (PSOE) etc. etc.
> 
> y sí, según el ER la banda sigue en activo, quitan a Mena y ponen a ZP como sustituto provisional que, además tiene contacto directo con la supuesta organización masónica de Miami a la que lleva grandes cantidades de dinero, ZP busca sustituto-a para reemplazar a Mena y recomienda a Dolores Delgado, actual fiscal general del estado, y en esa estamos, toda esa historia proviene de los últimos vídeos emitidos en 2022 , la historia de la destitución de Mena proviene de octubre más o menos de 2021.




Que fuerte. Estamos hablando que el mongolo de la ceja está siendo el puto cabecilla de un entramado de asesinatos. 
Y la Charo igual, pero que asco dan. 

Espero que Dios haga un milagro con toda esta chusma.


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Cito solo un párrafo de tu post, para darte mil gracias, es el tipo de post que me gustaría ver y leer en este foro, pero aquí todos los post parecen directos a crear confusión y desviar la atención del ER





Encima de tarado, eres un cobarde que no sabe pedir perdon? A mamarla

Edito: me acabo de dar cuenta que el troll pro juez Debunker ha borrado su post 8024, afortunadamente yo le hice quote en el 8025 y se ha quedado grabado como es autoowneado, el tio dice que soy un troll y que es mentira que le haya donado pasta a ese juez corrupto y ahi le meto el pantallazo con el paypal y tropecientos correos con esos de CACA-DAP, esos mismos que en directo niegan conocerme para seguir mendigando pasta de incautos como los que apoyais a ese paranoide mesianico querulante y MENTIROSO PROFESIONAL que ha quedado humillado con mis VERDADES ABSOLUTAS IRREBATIBLES. y que hace, manda que me bloqueen en directo el cobarde hdp. Que ganas tengo de que lo tiren por moroso y acabe en un psiquiatrico este tarado y su charo que es aun peor.






Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


Pues no tiene muy buena pinta este marino atlantista. Ese talante dialogante le ha valido labrarse una buena sintonía con la ministra de Defensa, Margarita Robles, que apostó por la designación del almirante general como nuevo Jemad después de que se destapase que su predecesor como Jefe del...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lagam Bautista (16 May 2022)

Alguien que esté emitiendo en directo desde allí?...


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Concentración en Alcorcón por la presunta existencia de una fosa común con casi 50 muertos | alcorconhoy.com
> 
> 
> El movimiento tiene miles de seguidores. Concentración en Alcorcón por la presunta existencia de una fosa común con casi 50 muertos
> ...




Bueno, dejando aparte lo de "grupo conspirativo", por lo menos se han hecho eco del evento. 

Me pregunto qué caras tendrían los trabajadores del polígono cuando esta mañana se hayan presentado allí.


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Bueno, dejando aparte lo de "grupo conspirativo", por lo menos se han hecho eco del evento.
> 
> Me pregunto qué caras tendrían los trabajadores del polígono cuando esta mañana se hayan presentado allí.




Pero que se pretende con esto, que los dueños de la nave levanten el suelo y destrocen su propia nave por un rumor?

Pero no veis que eso no va a ocurrir sin mandato judicial?


----------



## Josant2022 (16 May 2022)

Me recuerdan a los locos que van al arroyo Butarque a las apariciones de la Virgen

“Grupo conspirativo” es una definición exacta. Exactamente lo que son.


----------



## Monsieur George (16 May 2022)

¿No hay directos en youtube con el tema?


----------



## Monsieur George (16 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pero que se pretende con esto, que los dueños de la nave levanten el suelo y destrocen su propia nave por un rumor?
> 
> Pero no veis que eso no va a ocurrir sin mandato judicial?



Pues que se la alquilen a los royuela y que corran con los gastos. ¿Dónde ves el problema?


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 May 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Pues que se la alquilen a los royuela y que corran con los gastos. ¿Dónde ves el problema?




Ah para cultivo indoor del prota, ok ya me va cuadrando mas el tema...


----------



## Bimmer (16 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ah, si lo escuche yo en directo ese dia, pero era una ironia, no quiso decir que era julapa. Ya recuerdo.




Hiló fino para evitar acabar como su amigo y compañero Antonio Herrero


Lux Mundi dijo:


> Uno de nombre italiano y el resto me resultan nombres panchis, es una sensación. Me gustaría saber las causas, en que andaban metidos para que decidan matarlos (ojo que no justifico nada), esto es que es muy fuerte.
> 
> Igual alguien puede reconocerlos, la verdad es que los nombres de las víctimas deberían difundirse.




Aquí dicen que uno de las fosas (no especifica si las de Almacelles, Vinaroz, Mequinanza o Leganés) está en la lista oficial de desaparecidos en España : 




Bimmer dijo:


> En comentarios al post que has compartido, han puesto esto :
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1059771
> ...


----------



## Bimmer (16 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Me recuerdan a los locos que van al arroyo Butarque a las apariciones de la Virgen
> 
> “Grupo conspirativo” es una definición exacta. Exactamente lo que son.




¿Por qué son un grupo conspirativo?


----------



## Josant2022 (16 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Por qué son un grupo conspirativo?


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Por qué son un grupo conspirativo?




Grupo paranoide psicopatizado querulante con trastorno delirante compartido ( folie a deux)

mismo perfil que Puerto Urraco


----------



## javvi (16 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> A ver si @javvi nos refresca la memoria. ¿En Mequinenza hubo movimiento de tierras tras la "casual" macroplantación de marihuana?



Bimmer, no hace falta que Javvi os refresque la memoria. Hay un buscador, esquina derecha superior. Palabras clave: Mequinenza, marihuana. Miembro: javvi. 





javvi dijo:


> *¿QUIÉN SE CREE ESTA NOTICIA?
> 
> Desmantelada una macroplantación de marihuana oculta en una finca de Mequinenza
> 
> ...






javvi dijo:


> *LOCALIZACIÓN DE LAS PLANTACIONES DE MARIHUANA DE MEQUINENZA.*
> 
> Según la prensa está en el Barranco de Valldurrera o Valdurrera. No logro encontrar el lugar exacto a partir de las imágenes aéreas que proporciona la Guardia Civil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Me recuerdan a los locos que van al arroyo Butarque a las apariciones de la Virgen
> 
> “Grupo conspirativo” es una definición exacta. Exactamente lo que son.





¿En serio hay gente que va al arroyo Butarque a ver apariciones de la Virgen?.


----------



## Josant2022 (16 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿En serio hay gente que va al arroyo Butarque a ver apariciones de la Virgen?.



Si, concretamente a su paso por el barrio de la Fortuna









Cuando la Virgen de Fátima 'se aparecía' en Leganés


A día de hoy, algunos devotos aún siguen acudiendo a la fuente de la Teja a beber sus aguas supuestamente milagrosas




es.blastingnews.com


----------



## Tales90 (16 May 2022)

Que levanten la puta nave y cuando no salga nada que metan al royuela en la cárcel si sale algo que metan a la otra parte. Tan difícil es?


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Si, concretamente a su paso por el barrio de la Fortuna
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yo sé que la Virgen de Butarque es la patrona de Leganés, pero no sabía que de reunían allí algunos para ver "apariciones", la leyenda sí que cuenta que se le apareció a un molinero y de ahí la devoción, pero no sabía que a día de hoy se hicieran quedadas de pepineros para ver apariciones marianas.


----------



## Josant2022 (16 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Yo sé que la Virgen de Butarque es la patrona de Leganés, pero no sabía que de reunían allí algunos para ver "apariciones", la leyenda sí que cuenta que se le apareció a un molinero y de ahí la devoción, pero no sabía que a día de hoy se hicieran quedadas para ver apariciones marianas.



Si pero esta no es la Virgen de Butarque, es parecida a la virgen de Fatima según dicen los devotos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Si pero esta no es la Virgen de Butarque, es parecida a la virgen de Fatima según dicen los devotos.



La Virgen de Butarque y la de Fátima en imagen, son totalmente distintas. La de Butarque lleva al Niño Jesús, la de Fátima va de blanco y está coronada, sin Niño. 
Curiosamente, ayer dejaron en el chat comentarios de la virgen de Fátima. Alguien dijo que pidió a la Virgen de Fátima en su parroquia para que se supiera este caso o algo asi. Muchos comentarios sobre la Virgen en el chat de diversas personas y puntos geograficos. Se ha celebrado el viernes pasado. La que retransmitió el directo desde la nave de Alcorcón fue una tal Fátima activista del caso Royuela, y estamos hablando otra vez de la Virgen de Fátima ahora.


----------



## Josant2022 (16 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> La Virgen de Butarque y la de Fátima en imagen, son totalmente distintas. La de Butarque lleva al Niño Jesús, la de Fátima va de blanco y está coronada, sin Niño.
> Curiosamente, ayer dejaron en el chat comentarios de la virgen de Fátima. Alguien dijo que pidió a la Virgen de Fátima en su parroquia para que se supiera este caso o algo asi. Muchos comentarios sobre la Virgen en el chat de diversas personas y puntos geograficos. Se ha celebrado el viernes pasado. La que retransmitió el directo desde la nave de Alcorcón fue una tal Fátima activista del caso Royuela, y estamos hablando otra vez de la Virgen de Fátima ahora.



MILAGRO!!!!!!!


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> MILAGRO!!!!!!!




Para milagro el que necesita el caso. 

Yo creo que de saberse esto, se podría acabar con el R78, pero en un país de cobardes y subnormales, pues eso, milagro que hace falta. 

La trama va hacia muy lejos, no es algo que por lo que he leído, se remonte a las movidas de un subastero falangista y el fiscal general, sino que vendría de más atrás. Durante el tardofranquismo o la Transición. 
El poder en España se cimenta con sangre, pactos y masonería satánica. 

He flipado muchísimo cuando he leído por aquí el tema de los crímenes del rol y una vinculación a Alcasser, fue en la misma época. Lo que he procesado, ¿La misma mafia sicaria que cometió la tropelía de Alcasser realizó unos asesinatos rituales y los achacó de cara a la opinión pública como las consecuencias de jugar al rol?. Acordaos que si en los 90 decías que jugabas al rol eras un potencial criminal loco. 
También por ese tiempo se cometió el asesinato a Lucrecia Pérez, aparentemente dos neonazis pijos mataron a la dominicana movidos por el odio, un asesinato que tenía simbolismo también. 
Osease, que tenemos una mafia criminal en España que realiza crímenes rituales y les encasquetan los muertos a cabezas de turco que son adaptados al guión. 

Luego están los muertos del caso, que figuran algunos en webs de desaparecidos, y andan en fosas. 

Más de mil muertos en la trama Royuela, más de los que cometió ETA, por ejemplo. 

Yo ya hace años no puedo ver a mi un político sin pensar que tiene las manos manchadas de sangre o es un criminal potencial, aunque sea un puto concejal. 


Ayer en celebraciones de San Isidro, pude ver a algún político local cerca de mi, y es que desprenden una mierda perturbadora todos. Desde el que pueda tener un cargo alto hasta la que parece la puta trepa del mandamás de turno y aspira a tener algo de poder. Son aborrecibles y esta puta chusma quiere nuestros votos para que les demos permiso y nos puedan gobernar. 

Ahora pensar, en esta trama la de políticos que habrán, y no hablo de gordos, sino de alcaldes de pueblos, concejales y demás que algún permiso tienen que dar par que se lleven a cabo las logísticas de estos criminales. Porque si quieren meter cadáveres en fosas en terrenos, ahí se tiene que mover papeleo con permisos. Mequinenza, Leganés y Alcorcón (del PSOE casi siempre), y similares.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Y en la calle del Trueno tiene lugar lo que ocurrió anoche, dos días después de la fiesta de la Virgen de Fátima, un día 13.


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 May 2022)

Como borran mis mensajes con el link al post 8025 estos golfos de CACADAP, corruptos no, lo siguiente en el Youtube.

Al psiquiatrico ya con ese tarado que cobraba por dar clases para escabullir la deuda ( algo prohibido para un juez) y encima dice que " es una conspiracion contra el"

Golfoooo, garzonitaaaaa


----------



## Debunker (16 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> No tienes nada que decir de como te he "debunkeado" en el post 8.025 y callas como puta?



Yo a ti no vuelvo a leerte, este post porque es cortito, no voy a ensuciar el hilo con tu esquizofrenia, pero de paso, puta tu madre


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

A mi anoche me pareció muy muy curioso que nombraran a la Virgen de Fátima con respecto a este caso, es que fueron un montón de comentarios, que si rezar el Rosario por los muertos de las fosas, la activista presente se llama Fátima, y ahora leo estas cosas.


Trueno, así como dato: a Santiago apóstol le llamaba el mismísimo Jesucristo "Boanerges" que significa "hijo del trueno", no solo a él sino a su hermano Juan.

El denunciante del caso es Santiago Royuela, y ayer retransmitía en su canal hablando con Fátima.


Que todo esto suceda en la calle del Trueno,parece una grandísima señal. Yo creo que después de la de anoche, este caso va a tomar otros derroteros. 
También mencionaban en el chat, que hoy o anoche ha habido un eclipse, luna de sangre o algo así.


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo a ti no vuelvo a leerte, este post porque es cortito, no voy a ensuciar el hilo con tu esquizofrenia, pero de paso, puta tu madre




Mira como borraste tu post 8024 y te has comido las pruebas, tu escrito donde decias que yo mentia y nunca habia donado pasta te lo has comido con los pantallazos del Paypal.
Y no proyectes en otros tu psicosis, que cada post que escribes la cagas mas.

En ese mismo que has borrado dices " no comprender como amonestan al juez corrupto por dar clases cobrando sobre la dacion en pago".

A ver que parte no entiendes que un juez POR LEY, ( o eso me conto a mi un juez del mercantil en una charla) no puede tener ingresos por absolutamente nada ni tener actividad economica por lo menos, en la misma provincia o comunidad autonoma donde es juez".

Pero espera, a que sus coleguis que le montaban las charlas, luego los pone de administradores concursales de empresas de las que el como juez estaba llevando el concurso de acreedores ( segun leo en prensa). Y No es corrupto oiga, que es "Botin que ha sobornado y le persiguen".

Ademas, como un juez de barrio iba a poner la dacion en pago, si eso corresponde a una ley del Congreso de las putadas, me lo puede alguien explicar? Joder es que la historia que vende es peor que la de un borracho de bar colega. Todo hace aguas.

Tu eres un tarado corrupto que defiende a un corrupto bicondenado ( creo que tricondenado) y que es el 2 mayor corrupto juez literal de la historia de España y que vuestras historias de "persecucion" solo os las creeis 4 tarados y a sueldo.

Y mira como me borran en el Youtbe de Cacadap los post con los enlaces al post 8025. No quereis que se sepa la verdad de las paranoias de un loco de atar que mendiga con unas historietas de puerta de pub de yonkarras y sus paranoias tipicas.

"me persigueeeen, hay una conspiraciooon, dadme dineritoooo que yo os salvoooo, voy a poner 48983823 denuncias y no ganare ni una, soy un jeta que no paga el alquiler, he arruinado a mi casero, pero como soy especial pretendo estar por la patilla y que el fondo me deje la casa a precio de saldo, porque yo lo valgo oiga", pero a mi casero que no le pago, ese que se joda."

Asco no, lo siguiente.



Poneos a currar en un bar y la charo esa fregando, que eso es dignidad y no esto que haceis, DELINCUENTES


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 May 2022)

Y LUNA DE SANGRE


----------



## Debunker (16 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> También mencionaban en el chat, que hoy o anoche ha habido un eclipse, luna de sangre o algo así.



La Luna de sangre, un fenómeno que se da cuanto la Tierra se interpone entre el sol y la Luna, la Luna se pone rojiza y de ahí Luna de Sangre, fue esta madrugada, la Luna de Sangre tiene una tradición del principio de la historia humana, como de malos presagios y destape de lo oculto, los seguidores de McAffe en Telegram han empujado mucho lo de la Luna de Sangre.


----------



## javvi (16 May 2022)

*EL 15M DEL 2022.*

Ya puestos, si tomamos como referencia la fecha de ayer, 15 de marzo, curiosamente, en el directo, se hace una especie de mini 15M, en el 11 aniversario del 15M, que fue el 15 de mayo de 2011. Se sustituye la Puerta de Sol por la calle del Trueno 70 de Leganés. El Sol, Truenos, Vírgenes, Milagros.









El nombre de Leganés viene de laguna.

_«Al capítulo primero responden y declaran que este pueblo tiene por nombre «Leganés», el cual nombre dijeron proceder, según noticias por los antiguos de él, por razón de que en el sitio de él, al tiempo que se fundó, había una laguna, do se hacía mucho légamo, y entonces cuando se fundó le llamaban «Legamar», y después de este vocablo Legamar se tomó nombre Leganés por corrupción del dicho vocablo._​​








Leganés - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Una laguna puede ser un buen lugar para albergar inquilinos.

Por otro lado, al ser limítrofe con Alcorcón, mucha gente pensó que la nave estaba en este municipio, ha sonado mucho.


_Sobre el topónimo Alcorcón se sostienen actualmente dos interpretaciones:_​​
_Es una construcción híbrida de origen mozárabe, formada por los artículos árabes al-('es') y -corcan o -corcon, un derivado de corco, en latín *cerqus ('*roble*, encina').6_
_Es la forma en la que sus fundadores la denominaban, Al-Qadir ('-colina'), y que se detalla en el apartado Orígenes._

¿Mensajito a la Ministra?















Alcorcón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





La manifestación del Expediente Royuela, con relativo éxito, se convocó el 7 de mayo en Sol.







¿Estamos ante un nuevo 15M? ¿Volverá el no nos representan? ¿estamos protegidos por los arcontes de Rosillo? ¿o esto no es más que una chorrada?


----------



## comecome (16 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Yo sé que la Virgen de Butarque es la patrona de Leganés, pero no sabía que de reunían allí algunos para ver "apariciones", la leyenda sí que cuenta que se le apareció a un molinero y de ahí la devoción, pero no sabía que a día de hoy se hicieran quedadas de pepineros para ver apariciones marianas.



¿Sabes lo que es un troll? ¿Sabes lo que es alguien que escribe para no decir nada? ¿Sabes lo que es no tener ni idea? Mírate al espejo y después comenta.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 May 2022)

* Vincent UM Kennedy *  @VincentKennedy


 Here ya go Patriots. Put them all in one
 

13 hours ago Pay special attention to the stars

(NOTA MIA : NI NA )


14 hours ago

Watching Trey Goudy push Propaganda. Same scared vibe as Hannity.

Someone got to him. Ill try to get some more pictures of the eclipse tonight but it started.

[Ellos los malos ] Se excitan con estas cosas, así que manténgase a salvo y sea consciente de su entorno.

[They] get off on this stuff so stay safe and be aware of your surroundings. 

aun asi los que fueron a la nave anoche tenian una energia positiva increible que yo creo que cambiaron la noche entera 



FISCAL DURHAM PARECE SER UNA PERSONA REAL QUE POR FIN SE LE VE MOVERSE 
( SALVO CGI O ACTO COMO BRUCE WILLIS xD CON MAQUILLAJE )



https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/05/tJiucNxucP7eItkvHpll_16_db9abb43f5399218350f04517e1dae1e_video_original.mov















Chris Jaksha


Real person confirmed ./ ht Karli Bonne




anonup.com






LA GRACIA ESTA EN QUE PONIAN UNA LUNA CON LA CARA DEL FISCAL DURHAM
LO QUE AHORA SE ENTIENDE :
PARA LA LUNA ESTA ... SALDRIA DURHAN A REPARTIR ESTOPA
Y AHI ESTA YA

MISMA NOCHE QUE LO DE ROYUELA
​


----------



## Monsieur George (16 May 2022)

Nuevo directo desde la nave industrial donde supuestamente hay enterrados 45 asesinados.


----------



## Lagam Bautista (16 May 2022)

Disculpas , Monsieur George*... *no lo vi


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 May 2022)

BOOOM


----------



## Monsieur George (16 May 2022)

Mañana dicen que la nave va a tener actividad. Van a entrar a eso de las siete de la mañana. Intentarán hablar con ellos para ver si les dejan también entrar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 May 2022)

Y QUE UNA DE LAS EMPRESAS MUEVE TIERRA CON MAQUINAS " PARA PROBARLAS" tras reparaciones

lo cual se especualq ue puede ser cierto

pero tambien " aprovechable" para ...


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

comecome dijo:


> ¿Sabes lo que es un troll? ¿Sabes lo que es alguien que escribe para no decir nada? ¿Sabes lo que es no tener ni idea? Mírate al espejo y después comenta.




Jajajjaa


----------



## Monsieur George (16 May 2022)

Quieren contratar una máquina de georadar.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

En el directo se ve a muchísima más gente que ayer, y eso que hoy los madrileños de la capital han tenido fiesta y facilitó la asistencia pero mañana se curra en toda la comunidad ya, y eso tiene bastante gente para las horas que son.
Han montado una caseta verde y todo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 May 2022)

prueba de maquinas REMOVIENTO TIERRAS en el aledaño al 70 ( actualmente )

Pero esa empresa se dedica plasticos PVC


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 May 2022)

Ojala aparezca algo, lo deseo de corazon porque no hay nadie que deteste al PSOE y a la memocracia masonica mas que yo, esos satanicos mataron a Jose Antonio, a Ramiro Ledesma Ramos a Onesimo Redondo y a nuestro Almirante Carrero, entre miles y miles de caidos por Dios y por España mas todos los liquidaos por la droga desde 1975 etc. que tambien es obra suya.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

En los comentarios de ayer y hoy, ya han salido varios, y alguno con nombre del estilo sudamericano, diciendo que buscan hacer justicia por el crimen cometido contra sus padres (no los dos padres, sino que los comentarios de diferentes personas dicen "mi padre"). No se si tendrá que ver, pero en la lista de nombres de los posibles muertos de esa nave, hay mucho nombre que me resulta sudamericano o caribeño, y son casi todos hombres los nombres de las víctimas.


----------



## Monsieur George (16 May 2022)

Hablan de que en el descampado de la 70 hay movimientos de tierra.

Que en la parcela de al lado hay una empresa, "Tree movers", de maquinaría agrícola. Que en la nave de la 70 la empresa es de PVC. Que no tiene sentido que los de la empresa de al lado prueben maquinaría en el descampado de la 70. Y que "Tree movers" tuvo trabajos en San Sebastián de los Reyes.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Alguien en el chat comenta esto sobre la empresa:


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Hablan de que en el descampado de la 70 hay movimientos de tierra.
> 
> Que en la parcela de al lado hay una empresa, "Tree movers", de maquinaría agrícola. Que en la nave de la 70 la empresa es de PVC. Que no tiene sentido que los de la empresa de al lado prueben maquinaría en el descampado de la 70. Y que "Tree movers" tuvo trabajos en San Sebastián de los Reyes.




Se dedican al transplante y plantación de árboles. 

Mi mente malpensada: bajo cada árbol, un fiambre. No hay rastro.


----------



## Monsieur George (16 May 2022)

Los topos llevan un mes sin saber nada del sargento Ruiz...


----------



## Duda Metódica (16 May 2022)

Nueva Terrain parece ser una empresa importante en su sector. Los que han ido a la zona dicen que en la nave hay actividad y que acuden trabajadores y clientes con regularidad. Aunque todo pueda ser posible y nada sea descartable, no cuadra que una empresa con ese perfil tenga algo que ver con las fosas, sería muy fuerte que esa empresa estuviese al servicio de la organización. Podría ser que en la misma nave hubiese algún almacén independiente alquilado a los malos?. No olvidemos que en las notas se habla de un almacén usado durante años por la organización y de que los enterramientos se habrían hecho por las noches a pico y pala, levantando el suelo de la nave.

La localización que se ha facilitado ..., Alcorcón ??, carretera a Moratalaz??, 127??, nave 2??, nave 106??..., finalmente resulta que la imagen mostrada corresponde a una dirección de Leganés...., uf, uf, uf!!. Los Royuela no han mostrado una nota manuscrita en la que aparezca la dirección de la fosa, tampoco han explicado los detalles de como han obtenido su localización, solo nos han dicho que por información de los topos y que es información veraz y confiable. Como ya ha pasado otras veces la sensación que se transmite es de improvisación y precipitación. No me extrañaría que acabaran diciendo que ha sido un error y que debe ser en otra nave de la zona. Antes de soltar la liebre se tenía que haber trabajado bastante más el tema. Cosas que se van a hacer ahora, como contactar con la empresa que ocupa la nave, se tenían que haber hecho antes.

Por otra parte, los Royuela deben de tenerlo clarísimo, porque si se levanta el suelo y no aparece ni rastro de los inquilinos el ostión va a ser morrocotudo. Se habrán tirado a la piscina sin mirar antes si hay agua?.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

He leído en el chat que la empresa tiene 27 naves en total repartidas por el país. 
Y que la empresa estuvo en unos trabajos de remodelación de la cadena hotelera del sarasa sola, implicado en el caso presuntamente como indica la primera página de este hilo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Nueva Terrain parece ser una empresa importante en su sector. Los que han ido a la zona dicen que en la nave hay actividad y que acuden trabajadores y clientes con regularidad. Aunque todo pueda ser posible y nada sea descartable, no cuadra que una empresa con ese perfil tenga algo que ver con las fosas, sería muy fuerte que esa empresa estuviese al servicio de la organización. Podría ser que en la misma nave hubiese algún almacén independiente alquilado a los malos?. No olvidemos que en las notas se habla de un almacén usado durante años por la organización y de que los enterramientos se habrían hecho por las noches a pico y pala, levantando el suelo de la nave.
> 
> La localización que se ha facilitado ..., Alcorcón ??, carretera a Moratalaz??, 127??, nave 2??, nave 106??..., finalmente resulta que la imagen mostrada corresponde a una dirección de Leganés...., uf, uf, uf!!. Los Royuela no han mostrado una nota manuscrita en la que aparezca la dirección de la fosa, tampoco han explicado los detalles de como han obtenido su localización, solo nos han dicho que por información de los topos y que es información veraz y confiable. Como ya ha pasado otras veces la sensación que se transmite es de improvisación y precipitación. No me extrañaría que acabaran diciendo que ha sido un error y que debe ser en otra nave de la zona. Antes de soltar la liebre se tenía que haber trabajado bastante más el tema. Cosas que se van a hacer ahora, como contactar con la empresa que ocupa la nave, se tenían que haber hecho antes.
> 
> Por otra parte, los Royuela deben de tenerlo clarísimo, porque si se levanta el suelo y no aparece ni rastro de los inquilinos el ostión va a ser morrocotudo. Se habrán tirado a la piscina sin mirar antes si hay agua?.






Yo creo que el lío viene por: 

-Moratalaz y Hortaleza, se hicieron la picha un lío con el nombre, y por algo que desconozco, incluso en Madrid, mucha gente los confunde cuando no tienen nada que ver absolutamente (están a tomar por culo el uno del otro), y creo que el error es fonético por las zetas. 

-La nave está en Alcorcón pero el terreno exacto dónde está, pertenece a Leganés. En el sur de Madrid es normal estar en las afueras de uno de los municipios, y estar realmente, pisando terreno del municipio de al lado. (En Leganés y Getafe tienen una rivalidad por esto mismo).

Se nombró a San Sebastián de los Reyes, porque los cuerpos habían estado ahí en un principio, y de esa localidad los trasladan a la nave de la calle del Trueno en el terreno que corresponde a Leganés (aunque este físicamente en Alcorcón). 



Santiago Royuela ha puesto una denuncia sobre el tema de la nave de la calle del Trueno, indicando el motivo. Ha dicho que la denuncia está ya en los juzgados de Leganés.


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Aquí se ve como a última hora de la tarde ha acudido más gente. 



 



Hola policía 



 



 



Hashtag #trueno70


----------



## Lux Mundi (16 May 2022)

Trueno 70, #trueno70, o calle del Trueno, también si ponéis "Royuela Leganés" en Twitter junto a las demás palabras y hashtags, sale bastante repercusión. No se si con lo de Mequinenza pasó algo parecido pero a mí me da que la están liando en Leganés va a ser épica.


----------



## comecome (16 May 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Hablan de que en el descampado de la 70 hay movimientos de tierra.
> 
> Que en la parcela de al lado hay una empresa, "Tree movers", de maquinaría agrícola. Que en la nave de la 70 la empresa es de PVC. Que no tiene sentido que los de la empresa de al lado prueben maquinaría en el descampado de la 70. Y que "Tree movers" tuvo trabajos en San Sebastián de los Reyes.



Si vas por allí verías que la parcela '68 y la de la '70 son una parcela que no tiene separación una vez de que entras por la valla... no hay separación ni por delante de las naves por detrás en donde está el solar de pruebas o descampado.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

4.3K views17:50

AQUI EL MEME ( UNO DE TANTOS ) DEL

FISCAL ESPECIAL DURHAM 
ASOCIADO A LA LUNA
LUNA DE SANGRE EN ESTE CASO


COMO QUERIENDO DECIR QUE APARECE PARA REPARTIR ESTOPA EN USA






AQUI EL VIDEO DE DURHAM EN TELEGRAM 9:07
#teamanons_*™️*_~Z~

Forwarded from Midnight Rider Channel  (Karli Bonne)
0:10

There he is!

125 viewsTeam Anns, 19:07​


----------



## comecome (17 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Nueva Terrain parece ser una empresa importante en su sector. Los que han ido a la zona dicen que en la nave hay actividad y que acuden trabajadores y clientes con regularidad. Aunque todo pueda ser posible y nada sea descartable, no cuadra que una empresa con ese perfil tenga algo que ver con las fosas, sería muy fuerte que esa empresa estuviese al servicio de la organización. Podría ser que en la misma nave hubiese algún almacén independiente alquilado a los malos?. No olvidemos que en las notas se habla de un almacén usado durante años por la organización y de que los enterramientos se habrían hecho por las noches a pico y pala, levantando el suelo de la nave.
> 
> La localización que se ha facilitado ..., Alcorcón ??, carretera a Moratalaz??, 127??, nave 2??, nave 106??..., finalmente resulta que la imagen mostrada corresponde a una dirección de Leganés...., uf, uf, uf!!. Los Royuela no han mostrado una nota manuscrita en la que aparezca la dirección de la fosa, tampoco han explicado los detalles de como han obtenido su localización, solo nos han dicho que por información de los topos y que es información veraz y confiable. Como ya ha pasado otras veces la sensación que se transmite es de improvisación y precipitación. No me extrañaría que acabaran diciendo que ha sido un error y que debe ser en otra nave de la zona. Antes de soltar la liebre se tenía que haber trabajado bastante más el tema. Cosas que se van a hacer ahora, como contactar con la empresa que ocupa la nave, se tenían que haber hecho antes.
> 
> Por otra parte, los Royuela deben de tenerlo clarísimo, porque si se levanta el suelo y no aparece ni rastro de los inquilinos el ostión va a ser morrocotudo. Se habrán tirado a la piscina sin mirar antes si hay agua?.



Tienes todo el derecho a dudar... pero con la ubicación, si vivieras ahí (como yo) no deberías dudar. Para todo el mundo eso es Alcorcón... está al lado... la primera casa habitable de Leganés está a más de 3 kms... El barrio que es común a ambas localidades se ha dicho bien desde un principio "San José de Valderas". La desviación de la N-V pone Alcorcón... y San José de Valderas... en ningún sitio figura la palabra Leganés... 
Nova Terrain y Tree Movers comparten terreno, tanto por delante como por detrás de ambas naves. Si uno se olvida la llave de la verja de afuera el otro le puede abrir para entrar... Las naves propiamente dichas están separados, pero no los terrenos adyacentes.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

A PESAR DE QUE NO VEMOS PASAR COSAS LAS CUENTAS DE ESTOS ESTA CONTENTISIMOS POR QUE DEBEN ANDAR TRAMANDO COSAS DE ESTAS DE POLITICA LOCAL USA.
Y ESTAN VERY HAPPY xD

sobre todo con ver al fiscal especial DURHAM ..... que le cuesta moverse... pues camino de entrullar a alguien 
( suele ser selectivo y de nivel medio alto en la politica USA ) que se publique


il Donaldo Trumpo

7h




​ 
BUENOS DIAS, MY BEAUTIFUL PATRIOTOS!!! LET'S MAKE THIS AN AMAZING WEEK FULL OF LOVE AND SUCCESS!!! ENJOY THE RIDE!!! VAMONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS!!!










il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : BUENOS DIAS, MY BEAUTIFUL PATRIOTOS!!! LET'S MAKE THIS AN AMAZING WEEK FULL OF LOVE AND SUCCESS!!! ENJOY THE RIDE!!! VAMONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS!!!


BUENOS DIAS, MY BEAUTIFUL PATRIOTOS!!! LET'S MAKE THIS AN AMAZING WEEK FULL OF LOVE AND SUCCESS!!! ENJOY THE RIDE!!! VAMONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS!!!




gettr.com




















  



​


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 May 2022)

A mi me ha parecido curioso que nombren Leganés cuando San José de Valderas es de Alcorcón de toda la vida, pero el terreno en e que esté ubicada la nave, igual corresponde administrativa y judicialmente a Leganés. No se yo si las residencias más cercanas son de La Fortuna o de los barrios cercanos a la antigua Tabacalera, la Poza del Agua y de la Sal, San Nicasio, etc, todos de Leganés, que separa la Ronda Norte
Pasa en muchos pueblos del sur.

Entre Getafe y Leganés tienen un pollo montado desde hace muchos años, por el terreno en el que está el hospital de Getafe que está en Leganés literalmente, y corresponde a Getafe en temas judiciales.
Fuenlabrada tuvo también una movida con Móstoles por edificar el barrio ese de Parque Miraflores, llevaban tiempo con piques por el terreno, que está literalmente en Móstoles, y llegaron y edificaron ahí un barrio en mitad de la puta nada que pertenece a Fuenlabrada, sin servicios apenas, para salirse con la suya y se sacaron cuatro edificios en medio de la puta carretera que no tiene nada.

Suele pasar con los pueblos de la Costa Marrón.

Por cierto, siendo esa zona del estercolero rojo, plagado de gente, porque tienen mucha gente, ¿como aparecen cuatro gatos a ese polígono?, Y la de gente con perros que hay en esa zona, si los únicos niños que se ven son los hijos de los moros, tan habitual en la Costa Marrón. Eso debería haber estado petado de gente protestando. Ayer comentaban desde Móstoles, Leganés, Alcorcón, Fuenlabrada, y hasta de Aluche y Campamento y otras zonas de Madrid que están a cinco o diez minutos, y no era tarde como para tomar un coche el que pudiera, y plantarse en un momento. Es una zona lo suficientemente estratégica como para poder unir a gente de todos los pueblos de la Costa Marrón en minutos. Aunque ayer había más gente, todavía puede ir más gente.

Me pregunto qué cara habrán puesto los trabajadores de la zona, y cómo andarán ahora los que han pasado allí la noche.


----------



## Bimmer (17 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Bimmer, no hace falta que Javvi os refresque la memoria. Hay un buscador, esquina derecha superior. Palabras clave: Mequinenza, marihuana. Miembro: javvi.




Perdón javvi, fallo técnico, no caí en ello.


Lux Mundi dijo:


> A mi me ha parecido curioso que nombren Leganés cuando San José de Valderas es de Alcorcón de toda la vida, pero el terreno en e que esté ubicada la nave, igual corresponde administrativa y judicialmente a Leganés. No se yo si las residencias más cercanas son de La Fortuna o de los barrios cercanos a la antigua Tabacalera, la Poza del Agua y de la Sal, San Nicasio, etc, todos de Leganés, que separa la Ronda Norte
> Pasa en muchos pueblos del sur.
> 
> Entre Getafe y Leganés tienen un pollo montado desde hace muchos años, por el terreno en el que está el hospital de Getafe que está en Leganés literalmente, y corresponde a Getafe en temas judiciales.
> ...





Esta chusma no hace nada sin un plan trazado.


Que el polígono esté en Alcorcón pero pertenezca administrativamente y judicialmente a Leganés seguro que se debe a que si pasa algo en el polígono como por ejemplo lo de las fosas, la burocracia y la chusticia tengan justificación para aplazar las obras en la nave durante largos meses e incluso años.



Ya sabes, permisos, licencias, etc, lo que se quieran inventar.


Por cierto, tengo una PILLADA monumental a Santiago Royuela respecto a cómo obtiene la documentación, busco el vídeo y cuando lo tenga os lo comparto.


Ha sido una metedura de pata de libro, pero de libro, no sé como a @javvi se le ha pasado de largo.


----------



## elnota (17 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Por cierto, tengo una PILLADA monumental a Santiago Royuela respecto a cómo obtiene la documentación, busco el vídeo y cuando lo tenga os lo comparto.
> 
> 
> Ha sido una metedura de pata de libro, pero de libro, no sé como a @javvi se le ha pasado de largo.



Te refieres al directo de 3 horas y pico con la nave de Leganés, donde dice que gracias a jueces, fiscales ...... ?


----------



## elnota (17 May 2022)

Con respecto a Miguel Rix seguro que alguien ya habrá puesto algo, a mí me cae bien, me parece un tío implicado en buscar la verdad, pero este hombre viene de la izda, de apoyar el régimen venezolano .
Lo digo pq alguno recuerda el 15m ....


----------



## javvi (17 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Perdón javvi, fallo técnico, no caí en ello.



Nada, lo digo también porque, aquí en este hilo, algunos hemos currado mucho y es una pena que todo quede en el olvido. Que lo sepan los nuevos foreros, que hay un buscador y con palabras clave se puede ir hacia atrás, si a alguno le pica la curiosidad por cualquier tema relacionado por el ER.



Bimmer dijo:


> Que el polígono esté en Alcorcón pero pertenezca administrativamente y judicialmente a Leganés seguro que se debe a que si pasa algo en el polígono como por ejemplo lo de las fosas, la burocracia y la chusticia tengan justificación para aplazar las obras en la nave durante largos meses e incluso años.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya sabes, permisos, licencias, etc, lo que se quieran inventar.



Ese es muy buen apunte. Legarcón o Alcornés, se podría llamar este limes.



Bimmer dijo:


> Perdón javvi, fallo técnico, no caí en ello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una vez más, nos tienes en ascuas.


----------



## javvi (17 May 2022)

elnota dijo:


> Con respecto a Miguel Rix seguro que alguien ya habrá puesto algo, a mí me cae bien, me parece un tío implicado en buscar la verdad, pero este hombre viene de la izda, de apoyar el régimen venezolano .
> Lo digo pq alguno recuerda el 15m ....



Efectivamente, yo tengo totalmente la impresión de un mini 15M, en el 11º aniversario del 15M del 15 de marzo de 2011. Con mani previa en Sol. Es curioso que no se vea a nadie del entorno del pasado de Santiago Royuela. Nadie que pueda de ser de Falange o Democracia Nacional. Igual me cuelo y hay alguno. 

Los que participan parece que son los de la izquierda anterior al 15M (ya peinan canas) cuando todavía no habían inventado ese término insultante de perroflauta. 

Probablemente sean gente desencantada con lo que les han vendido como izquierda. Sería interesante preguntarles, por ejemplo, qué opinan de la unidad de España. Si creen que Otegui es un hombre de paz, o es que el Estado español ha claudicado ante ETA. O si les parece bien que se llene España de los simpáticos menas con patente de corso.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 May 2022)

Se está liando una buena.

Veremos como acaba


----------



## Descansa Hombre (17 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Efectivamente, yo tengo totalmente la impresión de un mini 15M, en el 11º aniversario del 15M del 15 de marzo de 2011. Con mani previa en Sol. Es curioso que no se vea a nadie del entorno del pasado de Santiago Royuela. Nadie que pueda de ser de Falange o Democracia Nacional. Igual me cuelo y hay alguno.
> 
> Los que participan parece que son los de la izquierda anterior al 15M (ya peinan canas) cuando todavía no habían inventado ese término insultante de perroflauta.
> 
> Probablemente sean gente desencantada con lo que les han vendido como izquierda. Sería interesante preguntarles, por ejemplo, qué opinan de la unidad de España. Si creen que Otegui es un hombre de paz, o es que el Estado español ha claudicado ante ETA. O si les parece bien que se llene España de los simpáticos menas con patente de corso.



La fuerte sensación de que hay muchas 'inteligencias' en el juego en este momento.


----------



## javvi (17 May 2022)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> La fuerte sensación de que hay muchas 'inteligencias' en el juego en este momento.



Eso parece.


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 May 2022)

elnota dijo:


> Con respecto a Miguel Rix seguro que alguien ya habrá puesto algo, a mí me cae bien, me parece un tío implicado en buscar la verdad, pero este hombre viene de la izda, de apoyar el régimen venezolano .
> Lo digo pq alguno recuerda el 15m ....




Muchos de los activistas del expediente y que estaban en las acampadas de Leganés, tienen pinta de rogelios y 15M, anda que no se les nota. 

Ahora bien, si sirven de ayuda para que se le dé viabilidad al caso, pues perfecto. Ya están haciendo más que otros muchos que no hacen nada.


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Perdón javvi, fallo técnico, no caí en ello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





En serio que en cuanto he estado pensando en la localización limítrofe y con esa ambigüedad de si ahora Leganés ahora Alcorcón, he pensado que esté lío de "pertenencias" puede no ser casual y a la hora de tener movidas de papeleos y judiciales, haría que dos localidades con sus dos ayuntamientos y juzgados tuvieran ya que meterse en un fregado, y eso termina alargando y paralizando el papeleo en caso de que se lie.

No creo que sea casual que hayan elegido ese sitio. Como tampoco San Sebastián de los Reyes, que está dividido con Alcobendas por solo una carretera


----------



## Bimmer (17 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> tengo una PILLADA monumental a Santiago Royuela respecto a cómo obtiene la documentación, busco el vídeo y cuando lo tenga os lo comparto






javvi dijo:


> Una vez más, nos tienes en ascuas




El forero @elnota me ha visto venir a km : 




elnota dijo:


> Te refieres al directo de 3 horas y pico con la nave de Leganés, donde dice que gracias a jueces, fiscales ...... ?




Asi es, me refiero a ese directo : 


Minuto 1 hora y 51 minutos : 





Aperece un hombre que le pregunta a Santiago y este le hace un breve resumen, cuando le pregunta que cómo obtiene la documentación, Santiago en vez de decir que la obtiene a través de topos como ha dicho en todas las otras ocasiones, sin especificar más allá, esta vez ha respondido a esa pregunta diciendo que la documentación se la proporciona una red de jueces y fiscales.


¿Se le ha escapado lo de jueces y fiscales o ha sido a propósito? 


Y si las notas manuscritas se la proporcionan jueces y fiscales, ¿Por qué cojones estos jueces y fiscales no actuan de oficio y denuncian a los acusados?


Todo esto no hace más que convencerme aún más de lo que percibí en la manifestación y que dije en este mismo hilo : 




Bimmer dijo:


> Leo eso y me viene un pestazo a 15M y pre Podemos que tira para atrás, me viene un pestazo a un partido politico que deje en el relato oficial a VOX como un partido moderado y de centro derecha para que este pueda entrar a gobernar con el beneplácito de los gilipollas lobotomizados que a día de hoy lo llaman "ultraderecha" y demás paridas similares.
> 
> 
> 
> Claro, de ahí lo de querer la judicialización para el expediente en lugar de cometer lo que los criminales y delincuentes llamarían terrorismo.




Y : 




Bimmer dijo:


> Es más, han elegido la misma fecha que el 15M (Mayo) y justo 11 años después, que a mi eso de la numerología y esoterismo no me quita el sueño pero el número 11 se las trae.




@javvi se huele algo también : 





javvi dijo:


> *EL 15M DEL 2022.*
> 
> Ya puestos, si tomamos como referencia la fecha de ayer, 15 de marzo, curiosamente, en el directo, se hace una especie de mini 15M, en el 11 aniversario del 15M, que fue el 15 de mayo de 2011. Se sustituye la Puerta de Sol por la calle del Trueno 70 de Leganés. El Sol, Truenos, Vírgenes, Milagros.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bimmer (17 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> *EL 15M DEL 2022.*
> 
> Ya puestos, si tomamos como referencia la fecha de ayer, 15 de marzo, curiosamente, en el directo, se hace una especie de mini 15M, en el 11 aniversario del 15M, que fue el 15 de mayo de 2011. Se sustituye la Puerta de Sol por la calle del Trueno 70 de Leganés. El Sol, Truenos, Vírgenes, Milagros.
> 
> ...





El origen de la manifestación del expediente royuela es en la puerta del sol, de ahí se fue a la plaza jacinto benavente, coincide el "nacimiento popular" del expediente royuela en el lugar (puerta del sol) con el del 15M.


Para hacer la manifestación el ayuntamiento les dió permiso, para que este diera el permiso tenía que saber de qué iba y tenemos el siguiente panorama :


Ayuntamiento de Madrid da permiso para que se haga manifestación de un expediente que consiste en una trama criminal de más de 1.000 asesinatos entre otros tipos de delitos cometidos por ex fiscales, ex ministros, ex presidente del gobierno, actuales ministros, policias, politicos, incluso famosos, a los que se les acusa con nombres y apellidos.


Y el ayuntamiento de Madrid permite dicha manifestación sin antes abrir investigaciones y denunciar todo esto.


Lo dicho, apesta a un nuevo 15M.


Encima @elnota nos comparte la importante información de que los principales activistas del expediente royuela como Miguel Rix fueron activistas del 15M.


Yo cuando vi la performance en la manifestación de esa gente vestida de espartanos ya me olí la tostada, luego lo de que la finalidad del expediente royuela sea la judicialización en vez de el medio huele muy mal, por aquello de que no hay separación de poderes y tal...


Lo que hay que intentar averiguar ahora es si también hay escándalos similares al expediente royuela en otros paises en la actualidad.


----------



## Bimmer (17 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> la performance en la manifestación de esa gente vestida de espartanos




¿A qué recuerda esos numeritos?


A esto : 










Jake Angeli - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org






Se ha demostrado que ese individuo ha sido activista de black lives matter entre otras movidas de la izquierda, pues ese individuo fue el que se vistió de bufalo o algo así en el "asalto" al capitolio, en esta ocasión hizo el papel de ser un seguidor de Trump.



En el expediente royuela tenemos a Miguel Rix entre otros como comenta @elnota , Miguel Rix fue activista del 15M (canalización a Podemos) y ahora del expediente royuela (¿canalización a qué?).


Que puede ser que Miguel Rix sea un particular que va por su causa y no recibe órdenes pero teniendo el precedente de Jake Angeli, le hace a uno dudar...


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿A qué recuerda esos numeritos?
> 
> 
> A esto :
> ...




Luego hay otra cosa, Santi nunca me ha dejado hablar con su padre, que es autentico falangista como yo y luego este porrero me ha difamado y traicionado en directo para apoyar al corrupto trepa del juez que se ha acercado para medrar y ya he expuesto y desmontado los argumentos paranoides de ese prevaricador como severo trastornado mental y estafador.

A mi este caso ya me esta oliendo a mierda, pese a que es cierto que el fiscal es un megacorrupto. Por ejemplo, en que pais democratico habeis visto quemar libros y a que a un librero se le meta mil veces en la carcel, pues en Barcelona con la libreria Europa de tematica ultra.

Sin embargo, no se persiguen ikastolas, mezquitas etc. sitios de sectas desctructivas, al contrario, las apoyan.


----------



## Debunker (17 May 2022)

Ultimo vídeo de hoy, donde dice que al sargento Ruiz se lo han cargado, también que esta tarde enseñará foto del inquilino de la nave con Zapatero , empresa con treinta y tantos naves en toda la geografía española,


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 May 2022)

Entrevista de 1 h a Don Alberto, nueva


----------



## Bimmer (17 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Ultimo vídeo de hoy, donde dice que al sargento Ruiz se lo han cargado, también que esta tarde enseñará foto del inquilino de la nave con Zapatero , empresa con treinta y tantos naves en toda la geografía española,



Muy mala noticia, pero que muy mala, Ruiz era el más apropiado para sacar información sobre la trama criminal.


De todas maneras no hay mal que por bien no venga, quienes hayan asesinado a Ruiz también tienen que tener notas manuscritas y mucha información que contar, ahora hay que ir tras los asesinos de Ruiz, y esto ya no hace otra cosa que aumentar la espiral de corrupción y criminalidad.


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Ultimo vídeo de hoy, donde dice que al sargento Ruiz se lo han cargado, también que esta tarde enseñará foto del inquilino de la nave con Zapatero , empresa con treinta y tantos naves en toda la geografía española,





Bimmer dijo:


> Muy mala noticia, pero que muy mala, Ruiz era el más apropiado para sacar información sobre la trama criminal.
> 
> 
> De todas maneras no hay mal que por bien no venga, quienes hayan asesinado a Ruiz también tienen que tener notas manuscritas y mucha información que contar, ahora hay que ir tras los asesinos de Ruiz, y esto ya no hace otra cosa que aumentar la espiral de corrupción y criminalidad.





Justo venía a poner esta última noticia. Ayer alguien comentó por aquí, y también leí lo mismo en el chat, que hacía como un mes que no se sabía nada de Ruiz, fue algo bastante comentado ayer, y que eso era muy earo. Y hoy sale esta noticia, aparte, han estado diciendo que hay movimientos raros dentro de gobierno y CNI y huele a que a alguien le van a dar finiquito, no se si a la Robles, y que pronto la destituirán¿No sería mucha coincidencia que ahora resulte que se hayan cargado a Ruiz?.

Si es cierto que le han dado matarile, que se joda, y espero que haya sufrido muchísimo. 
Y aunque tuviera mucha info sobre la trama criminal, ¿la iba a decir en algún momento?. 

Otra pregunta que lanzo: ¿y si Ruiz se ha convertido con los años en un confidente de los Royuela a modo de "expiar" sus horrorosas culpas?. Los Royuela parecían tener bien localizado a este tío, y los Royuela saben mucho, mucho, mucho, tienen que tener buenos topos, ¿de dónde los sacan?.


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Otra pregunta que lanzo: ¿y si Ruiz se ha convertido con los años en un confidente de los Royuela a modo de "expiar" sus horrorosas culpas?. Los Royuela parecían tener bien localizado a este tío, y los Royuela saben mucho, mucho, mucho, tienen que tener buenos topos, ¿de dónde los sacan?.



De aqui, de la coca tiaaa


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Entrevista de 1 h a Don Alberto, nueva






Comentarios del vídeo:


Brutal como esto sea cierto. 









Y yo estoy de acuerdo con este comebtarioz hay algo en el vídeo de anoche, con los participantes in situ a pie de nave, que a mí no me convence del todo. Al tipo de pelo canoso que estaba retransmitiendo, no sé cómo se llama, le veo disidencia controladisima y como si fueraa un tío puesto ahí para llevar el caso como si fuera bajo guión. 











Me cae bien Santiago, pero cuando habla su padre me transmite otra confianza.


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 May 2022)

Capturas del vídeo en el momento que leen la nota de Ruiz:

De















La de gente que dijo la noche del domingo que detrás de la nave había tierra campa, que se veía desde el maps.

Alguien envío un mensaje al chat diciendo a Santi que le pidiera a la tal Fátima que se acercara a la nave a grabar unos primeros planos de la parte izquierda de la nave, en un solar con vegetación.


----------



## Bimmer (17 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿la iba a decir en algún momento?



Con tal de que cayeran todos en vez de solo el, es probable de que la dijera.




Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿de dónde los sacan?.




Mira este post de hoy mismo :




Bimmer dijo:


> El forero @elnota me ha visto venir a km :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Santiago se ha colado, siempre los llamaba topos y en ese directo dijo que la documentación se la daban jueces y fiscales.




Lux Mundi dijo:


> Y yo estoy de acuerdo con este comebtarioz hay algo en el vídeo de anoche, con los participantes in situ a pie de nave, que a mí no me convence del todo. Al tipo de pelo canoso que estaba retransmitiendo, no sé cómo se llama, le veo disidencia controladisima y como si fueraa un tío puesto ahí para llevar el caso como si fuera bajo guión.





@elnota ha dicho que el del pelo canoso (Miguel Rix) fue un activista del 15M, yo he dicho esto al respecto :




Bimmer dijo:


> ¿A qué recuerda esos numeritos?
> 
> 
> A esto :
> ...


----------



## Sissebuto (17 May 2022)

El dueño de Terrain, Juan María URIARTE-ORIOZOLA, aparte de varias sentencias judiciales en contra por dicha empresa, era manager de un restaurante en Miami, qué cosas tiene la vida...








La verdadera historia de Juan María Uriarte, el empresario detrás de la ‘Operación Centro’ en Gasteiz | Hala Bedi


Mucho se ha hablado en las últimas semanas sobre la 'Operación Centro', a raíz de la compra de numerosos locales del centro de Gasteiz por…



halabedi.eus


----------



## Bimmer (17 May 2022)

Sissebuto dijo:


> El dueño de Terrain, Juan María URIARTE-ORIOZOLA, aparte de varias sentencias judiciales en contra por dicha empresa, era manager de un restaurante en Miami, qué cosas tiene la vida...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal.


Por cierto, @Debunker ha compartido este vídeo :





@CesareLombroso ha compartido este otro en el que se dice que Ruiz podría estar vivo según un soplo que le ha llegado a Alberto Royuela :




CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pues aqui hoy dice que le ha llegado un soplo de que Ruiz pueda estar vivo







Y este en particular no tiene desperdicio :





Al final del vídeo Santiago insinúa que ellos también son una mafia con una amenaza muy sutil hacia probablemente el youtuber y palmero de vox murciano encabronao el cual supuestamente ha amenazado con agredir a Santiago.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

MIAMI


Sissebuto dijo:


> El dueño de Terrain, Juan María URIARTE-ORIOZOLA, aparte de varias sentencias judiciales en contra por dicha empresa, era manager de un restaurante en Miami, qué cosas tiene la vida...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cuando menos....
interesante ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

Gematria value of juan maría uriarteoriozola is 2188 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values


Value of juan maría uriarteoriozola in Gematria is 2188, Online Gematria Calculator with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria and Numerology




www.gematrix.org





q go ahead expose corruption13281746


----------



## Eurostreamuno (17 May 2022)

¿Quién está detrás de Nueva Terrain, empresa que tiene alquilada la nave del Polígono Industrial San José de Valderas, en la calle Trueno, 70 de Leganés? 

Terrain SDP SA / Nueva Terrain SL (entramado empresarial en el que ambos han ocupado puestos de dirección -José Ignacio hasta 1998 y Juan Mari en la actualidad)








La verdadera historia de Juan María Uriarte, el empresario detrás de la ‘Operación Centro’ en Gasteiz | Hala Bedi


Mucho se ha hablado en las últimas semanas sobre la 'Operación Centro', a raíz de la compra de numerosos locales del centro de Gasteiz por…



halabedi.eus


----------



## Uritorco (17 May 2022)

Miguel Rix y alguno más procede efectivamente de la extrema izquierda, el mismo lo ha confesado y reconocido. Pero es una persona desengañada con todo ese bagaje, incluida su participación en el 15M. Que no tenga reparos ninguno en lucir la bandera de España supone que se ha desembarazado por lo menos de algunos de los traumas que históricamente han aquejado ideológicamente a la izquierda radical. Esta preparando un documental sobre el ER.


----------



## Uritorco (17 May 2022)

*Juan María Uriarte Odriozola*. Este inversor alavés todavía vive, lo que no le ha impedido crear en 2014 una fundación que lleva su nombre y que destina sus fondos, alrededor de 150.000 euros, a la Iglesia, la investigación y actividades benéfico-sociales. En Internet se pueden leer artículos donde se le califica de “controvertido empresario”, por su vinculación con operaciones especulativas en el centro de Vitoria y Bilbao y diversas infracciones fiscales y urbanísticas. Gran parte de su patrimonio es el resultado de la herencia de su padre, Juan Uriarte Celaya, propietario de la firma Construcciones Uriarte, que estuvo detrás de gran parte de las obras públicas de la actual capital de Euskadi e incluso de la basílica de Arantzazu. También ha creado un fabricante de tuberías, Terrain.









Las fundaciones de ricos que sostienen la economía y la beneficencia vascas – Gananzia


Al margen de las fundaciones ligadas a las cajas vascas, hay unas cuantas promovidas por grandes patrimonios, generalmente sin descendencia y con gran fervor reliogoso, desde hace más de un siglo.



gananzia.com





Ahora solo faltan encontrar las vinculaciones políticas de estos personajes y llegaremos a entender las conexiones con la banda de Zapatero.


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> *Juan María Uriarte Odriozola*. Este inversor alavés todavía vive, lo que no le ha impedido crear en 2014 una fundación que lleva su nombre y que destina sus fondos, alrededor de 150.000 euros, a la Iglesia, la investigación y actividades benéfico-sociales. En Internet se pueden leer artículos donde se le califica de “controvertido empresario”, por su vinculación con operaciones especulativas en el centro de Vitoria y Bilbao y diversas infracciones fiscales y urbanísticas. Gran parte de su patrimonio es el resultado de la herencia de su padre, Juan Uriarte Celaya, propietario de la firma Construcciones Uriarte, que estuvo detrás de gran parte de las obras públicas de la actual capital de Euskadi e incluso de la basílica de Arantzazu. También ha creado un fabricante de tuberías, Terrain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Extraido de mi post en otro hilo derivado.


Yo ya estoy perdiendo la paciencia, no porque pensase que ayer se iba a aparecer la Virgen e iban a estar los fiambres en esa nave, que eso no se lo puede creer nadie (de que sean tan tontos de dejarlos en sitios faciles de encontrar quiero decir,). Sino que ya parece un culebron sudaca con el mañana mas... continuara.

Ayer era que los fiambres iban a estar, hoy que esperemos, luego que hay info tan gorda que nos puede dar un infarto y que hay que dosificarla. Joder que ya parece esto telecirco.

Me ha dejado mucho que desear que Alberto Royuela de coba a los delirios de persecucion del impresencia y haya dicho que hay un departamento comprado para joder al tal corrupto y que ayer han puesto una denuncia por presuntos 500.000 de soborno a la jueza que lleva su desahucio.

Pero si ya tiene un pie fuera por puto moroso coño y eso es gratis. Y no ha publicado la supuesta nota de "querida Margarita, mandamos 500.000 a la jueza de turno para joder al impresencia, poner fecha, pasar a limpio y limpiarse el culo con el papel. Tu hermano Mena y saludos a tu novia".

Y otra cosa, que repito, si hay un dpto. para joder al impresencia como dice el propio Don Alberto, como es que le ha denunciado el maximo juez del TSJ de Castilla el tal Rouco por difamarle y encima ha perdido siendo "el jefe de la banda de jueces psicopatas", en vez de haber metido una demanda por incapacitacion mental y meterlo en el psiquiatrico donde por salud publica y propia, ha de estar junto con su charo la tal Lidia que esta todavia peor o haber ganado por goleada dicha denuncia, sale perdiendo.

Y otra cosa, con 500.000 pueden invertir 150.000 en comprar ese piso que lo tiene un fondo buitre creo y ahi joderle pero bien y les sobran 350.000 o inflarlo a palos, eliminarlo fisicamente como habituan o lo que sea. No me cuadra absolutamente nada nada de las locuras de ese perchao de mierda-dap.

Yo que voy para forense he detectado que el biprevaricador puntua extremamente en delirios mesianicos y psicopatia con querulancia y no es mas que un chalado como los lideres de las sectas o felipe ruinas gonzalez, que miente mas que habla y se cree sus propias chaladuras ( por eso resulta creible) y se de gente mucho mas cuerda que el incapacitada e ingresada psiquiatricamente, pues que no haran "forenses a sueldo de Mena que falsifican hasta asesinatos" ( segun su version), es que no hace falta ni que lo entrevisten en la consulta, meten el sello "ingreso en psiquiatrico urgente" y hala, a meterle la inyeccion que necesita.

Pero vamos, que a ver si se aparece ya la virgen coño porque esto se esta cayendo a trozos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

Colin Rivas Show

*¿APARECERÁN LOS 40 CADÁVERES EN LA NAVE DE LEGANES? ENTREVISTAMOS A D. ALBERTO ROYUELA

entrevista de Celades Rex. *





SOBRE EL 40:24 MIN el resto ya lo habeis oido casi todo excepto algun detalle menor nuevo










¿APARECERÁN LOS 40 CADÁVERES EN LA NAVE DE LEGANES? ENTREVISTAMOS A ALBERTO ROYUELA


¿APARECERÁN LOS 40 CADÁVERES EN LA NAVE DE LEGANES? ENTREVISTAMOS A ALBERTO ROYUELA




cazadebunkers.wordpress.com




Un grupo de amigos del Expediente Royuela montan guardia delante de la nave en la cual presuntamente están enterradas 42 personas asesinados por orden de la macro mafia que hace años denuncian la familia Royuela.
Entrevistamos al padre, D. Alberto Royuela, que nos muestra documentos originales y nos explica los últimos acontecimientos y otros que están por llegar.

________________________________________________________________________________________


BUEN LINK
despues del absurdez de la transimsion conjunta donde no se empanamba de nada y le mandaba al Santi concierto del colega haciendo publi ( un desfase de realidades Tumbas vs Conciertos )  


¿APARECERÁN LOS 40 CADÁVERES EN LA NAVE DE LEGANES? ENTREVISTAMOS A ALBERTO ROYUELA


Un grupo de amigos del Expediente Royuela montan guardia delante de la nave en la cual presuntamente están enterradas 42 personas asesinados por orden de la macro mafia que hace años denuncian la familia Royuela.
Entrevistamos al padre, D. Alberto Royuela…​


----------



## Eurostreamuno (17 May 2022)

Muchísimas hipótesis sobre los restos de los 40 asesinados que se encontrarían en el almacén de Trueno, 70 (Leganés). 

¿Darán algo de luz la publicación en el vídeo de Santiago que publicará esta tarde de las cartas de Psicópata Bambi (Zapatero) con el dueño de la nave/almacén? 

"UN ANÁLISIS DEL ALMACÉN SINISESTRO DE MADRID. PRONTO MÁS AVANCES"


----------



## Monsieur George (17 May 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Diego dice que han entrado esta mañana en la nave/almacén pero que
> las sospechas están en otros sitios, en otros lugares.
> 
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.



¿Qué dirección de telegram es?


----------



## Monsieur George (17 May 2022)

Dicen que pueden estar en el jardín, donde hay movimientos de tierra.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (17 May 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Qué dirección de telegram es?



Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (17 May 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.



Es que no sé porqué no la pega
Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (17 May 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Es que no sé porqué no la pega
> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.



A ver aquí


----------



## Eurostreamuno (17 May 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Dicen que pueden estar en el jardín, donde hay movimientos de tierra.



Ya, pero yo creo que Santiago va a anunciar esta tarde que tampoco están en el descampado. La cosa se complica.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

YO CREO QUE EFECTIVAMENTE SOSPECHAN QUE AL FINAL 

NO ESTAN AHI


----------



## Monsieur George (17 May 2022)

Por otro lado Santiago Royuela ya más o menos ha dicho de donde sacaban la información de Mena y de toda la banda. Las notas manuscritas deben de llevarlas a almacenes... La red de topos debe de hacer seguimientos y saben los lugares de donde poder robar la información...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

OSEA QUE NO ESTAN 


PUES SI TAN SOLO ERAN INDICIOS POR FUENTES QUE SEAN

DECIRLO

POR QUE SI NO SE CREAN ESPECTATIVAS QUE LUEGO NO SE CUMPLEN


LA RESPONSABLIDAD SEROA DEL PADRE QUE YA LO HA DICHO, QUE SI NO ESTAN, QUE SERIA COSA SUYA
QUE S LA INFORAMCION QUE EL LE HA TRASMITIDO A SANTI

LO DIGO POR QUE VEO EL PADRE ESTA ACOSTUMBRADO A QUEMAR Y SACRIFICAR TOPOS Y CONFIDENTE EN PLAN USAR Y TIRAR

en plan de " si me lo matan, que putada... meto otro " 


Y ESA MENTALIDA NO FUNCIONA TAN TAN ASI ..... EN " CAUSAS SOCIALES".


SI LO QUE PIDES ES MOVILIZANCION, ESO NO ES COMO UN TOPO QUE PUDAS USAR | QUEMAR Y LUEGO " METER OTRO"


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

ME ABURRE EL NIVEl DE CHAPUCEO SI NO ESTAN

yo he llegado a entender que casi estaban grabados en video mentiondolo

otra cosa me aburre y hace que me ponga mirar otras cosas


----------



## Socom (17 May 2022)

Uyuyuyuyuyuyuy


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

Socom dijo:


> Uyuyuyuyuyuyuy
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061258




nutricionante

call elon  


donde es ¿


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 May 2022)

nuevo


----------



## Duda Metódica (17 May 2022)

Socom dijo:


> Uyuyuyuyuyuyuy
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061258



Eso es al otro lado de la carretera, verdad?

Google Street View


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

AUN QUEDA ALGO DE ESPERANZA DE ENCONTRAR ALGO 







_*OJOS EN EL CIELO *_



Socom dijo:


> Uyuyuyuyuyuyuy
> campo_20220517_212101.png
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061258




















Duda Metódica dijo:


> Eso es al otro lado de la carretera, verdad?



Google Street View





​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

*LOS MONTICULOS DE CASCOTES ESTARIAN ENFRENTE PERO FUERA DE NUEVA TERRAIN*


----------



## Socom (17 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Eso es al otro lado de la carretera, verdad?
> 
> Google Street View





elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> nutricionante
> 
> call elon
> 
> ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

Socom dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1061391



TF ?
what tha fuck xD
pinta tiene vamos​


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (17 May 2022)

Hasta cuando vais a estar haciendo el friki por el poligono aquel, hasta que el adicto al hachis os lo ordene o como va la cosa.

Me parece de chiste que a estas alturas sigais creyendo en "topos" y demas subnormaldiades dichas por el Subastero Royuela, un tipo que toda la puta vida se ha dedicado a lo mismo, estafar.

Venga, id a la parte de atras a los monticulos de mierda de obras ilegales tipicos de la España Paco y os poneis a currar un poquito, a ver si encontrais algo debajo de los cascotes.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Hasta cuando vais a estar haciendo el friki por el poligono aquel, hasta que el adicto al hachis os lo ordene o como va la cosa.
> 
> Me parece de chiste que a estas alturas sigais creyendo en "topos" y demas subnormaldiades dichas por el Subastero Royuela, un tipo que toda la puta vida se ha dedicado a lo mismo, estafar.
> 
> Venga, id a la parte de atras a los monticulos de mierda de obras ilegales tipicos de la España Paco y os poneis a currar un poquito, a ver si encontrais algo debajo de los cascotes.




LA VERDAD QUE SI NO ESTAN AHI .... ROYUELA PADRE NO HABRIA USADO BIEN LA BAZA QUE TENIA DE ATENCION PUBLICA

nadie se cree las cosas por los peritajes caligraficos o mierdas de esas

si ni por la parte personal humana

si resulta que dicen una cosa como " es 99% fijo" danto a tender ademas cosas concretas como que lo saben no solo por filtraciones

si no por algun seguimiento donde se les venia entrar y salir ( con cadaveres o documetnacion eso ya es cosa suya averiguarlo antes de soltarlo)

pues.. SI LUEGO NO ESTAN.

SI PIERDEN ESA CREDIBILIDAD PERSONAL QUE HABIA DADO COMO GARANTIA+

por que da a entender que el resto puede ser " imprecisiones "

"pense que creique "

"deberia "

" lo mas logico seria "

" me han dicho"

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::.


es mas es que los pueden estar DESINFORMADO Y USANDO A ELLOS TAMBIEN ... por eso si dan algo com 90 % seguro y dando a entender que han hehco seguimientos | camaras en la zona para verlo 

el que no este es un demerito si


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (17 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> LA VERDAD QUE SI NO ESTAN AHI .... ROYUELA PADRE NO HABRIA USADO BIEN LA BAZA QUE TENIA DE ATENCION PUBLICA
> 
> nadie se cree las cosas por los peritajes caligraficos o mierdas de esas
> 
> ...



No, si yo me alegro de que haya ido gente, asi la gente que vaya vera que es una farsa, ni dentro de la nave, ni al lado, ni en los monticulos de restos de obra ilegal.

No hay nada de nada, ni lo va haber, todo se basa en papelitos escritos a boli de un tipo como es el Subastero Royuela padre que es un delincuente serial en falsificaciones y estafas.

De Royuela hijo mejor ni digo nada, su adiccion al hachis y psicofarmacos es mas que conocida, en fin, aun habrá gente que despues de esto le done los dineritos a esta familia de estafadores sin verguenza alguna.


----------



## Bimmer (17 May 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> No, si yo me alegro de que haya ido gente, asi la gente que vaya vera que es una farsa, ni dentro de la nave, ni al lado, ni en los monticulos de restos de obra ilegal.
> 
> No hay nada de nada, ni lo va haber, todo se basa en papelitos escritos a boli de un tipo como es el Subastero Royuela padre que es un delincuente serial en falsificaciones y estafas.
> 
> De Royuela hijo mejor ni digo nada, su adiccion al hachis y psicofarmacos es mas que conocida, en fin, aun habrá gente que despues de esto le done los dineritos a esta familia de estafadores sin verguenza alguna.




Si el expediente royuela es falso deberían darle a la familia Royuela el premio a la mejor novela española del siglo 21 y adaptarla al cine y/o televisión.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

patric macdoguel

pasara a limpio y enviar xD

*directo ahora mismo*


​


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (17 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Si el expediente royuela es falso deberían darle a la familia Royuela el premio a la mejor novela española del siglo 21 y adaptarla al cine y/o televisión.



En eso estoy totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Con thabrá que cayeran todos en vez de solo el, es probable de que la dijera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






No me termino de fiar del tipo ese del pelo canoso sacado del 15M. A ver a dónde quieren llegar con esto. Pero igual es un desencantado de su pasado como activista político, y ahora se habra dado cuenta de la farsa que es todo, que puede ser.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

*NO SE PUEDE VENDER EL OSO A LA GENTE
SIN HABERLO CAZADO .... COMO CAZADO AL 98%*

por que ahora ya se nota que se la han dado con queso ( quien sea ) y esta santia mas centrado en als

JUSTIFICACIONES Y TRATAR DE MANTENER EL SUSPENSE NARRATIVO

QUE ACLARAR

ESTO NO VA DE CREAR SUSPENSE O JUSTIFICARSE. SE VENDIO COMO ALGO OPERATIVO CON RESULTADOS MATERIALES


se estan fiando demasido de las notas que pueden ser contra contra re contra inteligencia y se la puede haber dado para hacerles hacer el moñas

asi que sin seguimiento
vigilancia
camaras
o lo que sea han hechoun poco el canelo de​


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 May 2022)

Socom dijo:


> Uyuyuyuyuyuyuy
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061258




Es lo más llamativo de toda la imagen. He pensado lo mismo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

borro me he equivaco con una letra aun asi curioso


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

pedro larrucea martinez zapatero value in Gematria is 2151


pedro larrucea martinez zapatero value in Gematria is 2151 Meaning of pedro larrucea martinez zapatero In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria - Numerology




www.gematrix.org







you have been deceived21511080180


VALE. SI A RIX y mas NO LE IMPORTA HACER GUARDIAS Y TAL NO HAY PROBLEMAS

pero yo haria anuncios publicos sin saber que va a pasar o vender la piel antes de cazar el oso

una cosa es hacerlo entre los convencidos

y otra es tratar de venderselo a la gente que se acerca curiosa


----------



## Bimmer (17 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> No me termino de fiar del tipo ese del pelo canoso sacado del 15M. A ver a dónde quieren llegar con esto. Pero igual es un desencantado de su pasado como activista político, y ahora se habra dado cuenta de la farsa que es todo, que puede ser.




A mi lo que me ha dejado mosca aparte de estos activistas del 15M ha sido la performance de espartanos en la manifestación del 7 de mayo, eso le quita seriedad a algo tan serio como es el expediente royuela.


Y volviendo a los activistas del 15M que están ahora de activistas del expediente, yo no discrimino a nadie por las pintas ni mucho menos pero joder, no es lo mismo estar bien vestidos y peinados que estar con pintas de hippie tanto en ropa como en peinado y la furgoneta que han montado al lado de la nave con el toldo, esas formas al igual que lo de los espartanos le quita seriedad al expediente.



La imagen es muy importante, por ejemplo los vídeos de Santiago con el cigarrillo en la boca restan calidad al asunto, vídeos como este sin el cigarro suman mucha calidad :


----------



## renko (17 May 2022)

Estais viendo el directo ?

Parece que el de la nave de al lado, el que estaba "nervioso", que se dedica a las prospecciones de tierras, podría haber hecho el agujero. Sin saber para que era, claro.


----------



## Duda Metódica (17 May 2022)

Que de dejen de webcams, móviles y demás zarandajas que no van a servir para nada, y pasen cuanto antes el georadar. Tiene que hacerlo alguien capacitado, de forma minuciosa por el jardín de la nave y por todo el interior. Y si no hay nada, acabar cuanto antes con esta movida.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 May 2022)

yo pensaba que lo sabia seguro por algun invento de estos / y que se lo habrian filtrado para que fueran a tiro fijo | pero parece que no xD


esto es una camara en drones que trackea coches y personas

_The ARGUS-IS array can be mounted on unmanned drones to capture an area of 15 sq/miles in an incredible 1,800MP - that's 225_




ahora lo han sacado en modo satelite fijo para siempre. trackea todo:
personas | coches | contenedores | ....

cuando digo trackea. digo que sale el COCHE o PERSONA de tal CIUDAD y lo sigue en tiempo real . identificandolo
( por eso ahora veras mucha gente tapandose con paraguas en manifestaciones, no solo para para las pelotas de goma )​


----------



## AssGaper (17 May 2022)

A ver, porque esto me descoloca.....
El video este:


Vamos a ver, esa libreta de tal Ruiz (a partir del minuto 1:30), con sus escrituras genuinas.....sin entrar cómo han conseguido esa libreta....

Lo MAS SENSATO Y RAZONABLE....¿NO SERIA ANALIZAR HUELLAS, RESTOS DE ADN (caspa, algún pelo,etc) de la superficie de algunas páginas para identificar al tal Ruiz y no que tienen esa libreta como si fuera una cosa cualquiera y expuesta a ser tocada y manoseada por todo dios?
En serio?

Desde piel seca, caspa, un pelo, saliva por un estornudo, tosido, etc, pueden quedar restos y pistas biologicas en esa libreta que se pueden analizar.


----------



## renko (18 May 2022)

Son exactamente *48* los muertos enterrados. En este video está la lista con sus nombres:


----------



## renko (18 May 2022)

El "nervioso" es la clave. El sabe el lugar. O hizo él el agujero, o les dejó la maquina para hacerlo. Y el agujero se hizo al lado de la nave 70, en ese trozo de tierra que queda tapado por unos árboles visto desde la calle.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Son exactamente *48* los muertos enterrados. En este video está la lista con sus nombres:





Justo acaba de decir Santiago que mañana la vuelve a publicar. 
Siguen algunos haciendo guardia en la nave. 
Mucha gente en el chat se ha percatado del terreno extraño que hay detrás de la nave, al cruzar la autopista M406, creo que hacen referencia a la misma imagen que hemos visto aquí. 










Decían algunos comentarios que es zona de caminantes y poco recomendable, ya conté hace días que ese sitio estaba considerado en su día una zona de mucha mala fama, incluso de cruisig, y que iban hasta viejos, y que los vecinos de Alcorcón aconsejaban no ir allí. El polígono de hecho, es malrollero y está destartalado y muy descuidado, es la peor parte de San José de Valderas con diferencia. 

Me ha dado por ampliar la imagen y sí que se ven dos personas caminando en distancias distintas, uno a la derecha, otro más arriba con lo que me parece un perro. 












A









A este terreno extraño por lo tanto, se puede acceder caminando por otras zonas de Alcorcón y del polígono. A Santi le han dicho en el chat que deberían ir a esa zona a mirar y que vayan con cámaras.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> El "nervioso" es la clave. El sabe el lugar. O hizo él el agujero, o les dejó la maquina para hacerlo. Y el agujero se hizo al lado de la nave 70, en ese trozo de tierra que queda tapado por unos árboles visto desde la calle.




¿El nervioso es un trabajador de la otra nave?. 

Ya se decía por aquí el otro día que entre las dos naves, solo.por construcción, parecía haber una "relación": no está separada por vallas, y el coche negro que sale en Google esta aparcado en la puerta del número 70. Son detalles sin importancia porque perfectamente dos empresas pueden estar cada una en su nave sin vallado que las separe. Pero recordé esos comentarios de "las naves están conectadas", y coño, ahora han salido comentarios diciendo que eso ya trasciende el sentido metafórico. 
A ver si van a saber algo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> A mi lo que me ha dejado mosca aparte de estos activistas del 15M ha sido la performance de espartanos en la manifestación del 7 de mayo, eso le quita seriedad a algo tan serio como es el expediente royuela.
> 
> 
> Y volviendo a los activistas del 15M que están ahora de activistas del expediente, yo no discrimino a nadie por las pintas ni mucho menos pero joder, no es lo mismo estar bien vestidos y peinados que estar con pintas de hippie tanto en ropa como en peinado y la furgoneta que han montado al lado de la nave con el toldo, esas formas al igual que lo de los espartanos le quita seriedad al expediente.
> ...




Cuando se flipan y hacen performances le quitan toda seriedad. Odio las manifestaciones por esa mierda, entre otras muchas cosas. No son espectáculos, son protestas, y estamos hablando de un caso serio si es que esto es todo verdad.


----------



## renko (18 May 2022)

Revisando los nombres y apellidos de los desaparecidos, suenan la mayoría de ellos a ciudadanos cubanos.. Afincados en España, se les mató aqui.
Huele a trasfondo politico más que a rivalidades por "negocios". Si el ordenante es un financiero cubano afincado en Miami, donde se concentra la oposición al régimen cubano, los asesinados deben tener algún vinculo con el régimen castrista  Solo estoy especulando.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 May 2022)

Del vídeo que ha colgado @renko, sale la lista de nombres, que alguien colgó por aquí ayer. Son todos hombres y la mayoría son o parecen extranjeros por sus nombres, sobre todo latinoamericanos, cubanos, alguno con apellido medio alemán, italiano, y del este de Europa.


----------



## renko (18 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Revisando los nombres y apellidos de los desaparecidos, suenan la mayoría de ellos a ciudadanos cubanos.. Afincados en España, se les mató aqui.
> Huele a trasfondo politico más que a rivalidades por "negocios". Si el ordenante es un financiero cubano afincado en Miami, donde se concentra la oposición al régimen cubano, los asesinados deben tener algún vinculo con el régimen castrista  Solo estoy especulando.



.... o son desertores de ese pais que han huido al nuestro, y ese empresario trabaja para el régimen de forma encubierta e infiltrado en la oposición cubana en Miami, que conoce sus nombres al ser amigos. 

Cualquier cosa puede ser.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Revisando los nombres y apellidos de los desaparecidos, suenan la mayoría de ellos a ciudadanos cubanos.. Afincados en España, se les mató aqui.
> Huele a trasfondo politico más que a rivalidades por "negocios". Si el ordenante es un financiero cubano afincado en Miami, donde se concentra la oposición al régimen cubano, los asesinados deben tener algún vinculo con el régimen castrista  Solo estoy especulando.




Que buen dato este, pues puede ser. 
Financiero cubano en Miami= mafia de la buena. Un cubano que de hace rico en USA o sale rico de Cuba, no es descabellado que esté vinculado al régimen. La de cubanos que se habrán hecho de oro traicionando a compatriotas suyos fuera de Cuba. 

Yo pensaba que podría ser un trasfondo de mafias varias de drogas o similares, pero mirándolo desde esa perspectiva...


----------



## Duda Metódica (18 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Justo acaba de decir Santiago que mañana la vuelve a publicar.
> Siguen algunos haciendo guardia en la nave.
> Mucha gente en el chat se ha percatado del terreno extraño que hay detrás de la nave, al cruzar la autopista M406, creo que hacen referencia a la misma imagen que hemos visto aquí.
> 
> ...



En las ortofotos de 2017 ya aparecen esos montículos.
2017


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> En las ortofotos de 2017 ya aparecen esos montículos.
> 2017



bien buscao thanks

nada pues la cosa va a ser que ni de coña los van a encontrar ahi

se queda solo para ver que hacen los otros

al coste de tocarnos los cojonesy robarnos la atencion claro.

en el sentido de que si quieres engañar al enemigo , vale

pero para los demas se queda un " clickbait "


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 May 2022)

CATASTRO SIGPAC ORTOFOTOS PNOA
FECHA* 2017 *DICEN ATRAS (REVISAR )

POLIGONO INDUSTRIAL NAVES POSIBLE FOSA EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA FOTOS DE SATELITE EVOLUCION MONTICULOS DEL DESCAMPADO. 
PARECE QUE YA ESTABAN EL TERRENO EN 2017 COMO LO VEMOS EN ABRIRL 2022 ( O DEL ESTILO )










Comparador de Ortofotos PNOA del IGN


El comparador del PNOA (Plan Nacional de Ortofotografía Aérea) permite consultar y comparar las ortofotos de diferentes años, desde el año 2004 hasta la actualidad, con otras fuentes (cartografía ráster, callejero, Vuelo americano, SIGPAC, OLISTAT,...).




www.ign.es











*ESTO OTRO ES GOOGLE MAPS *








Google Street View
*ABRIL 2022*




​


----------



## Uritorco (18 May 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (18 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> En las ortofotos de 2017 ya aparecen esos montículos.
> 2017




Gracias por el dato. Entonces nada que añadir en cuanto a ese terreno. 

Alguien sugirió en el chat del directo, que igual los muertos pueden estar metidos en tubos PVC, ¿no era que la empresa estaba dedicada a esos menesteres del PVC?. 

Más comentarios: 

-que el cinturón del sur de Madrid tiene empresas en polígonos que son prácticamente de industriales vascos. En este caso al parecer es así. 

-Santi ha dicho algo de contratar georadares. La gete sugería también drones. Y perros. 


Es muy curioso que el domingo llegara la policía, les dijeran que hay 40 muertos en la nave y se fueran tan campantes. A cualquier policía eso le debe de chocar, no hicieron nada y se portaron "nos llaman de la central", y fuera. 
Mañana vuelven a llevar la lista de nombres si he entendido bien, a la comisaría de Leganés. La denuncia del caso de la nave está ya puesta en los juzgados de Leganés. 

Yo pienso, con la de gente que hubo en Madrid en la manifestación, Alcorcón está en esa dirección, muy cerca de Madrid bastante bien conectada en coche, ¿por qué no hay más gente en puto polígono llamando más la atención?. 

Santi ha sugerido trasladarse a Madrid y llegar mañana o pasado.


----------



## Josant2022 (18 May 2022)

Jolin el pobre hermano murió por culpa de la droga y este va por el mismo camino pero delante de la cámara.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 May 2022)

La parte de atrás de Nueva Terrain, calle del Trueno 70, los famosos montículos


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 May 2022)

Muy importante, os acordais de la militar rubia aquella sociata que decia estar perseguida por machistas?

Pues ha resultado trastorno narcisista, cuando la iban a expulsar, la Robles la indulto corruptamente,( habria tijera y bollo en el asunto=?

una loca del coño vaga y maleante que veia machistas hasta en el espejo, demostrado en sentencia firme.

incluid esto en el caso






¿Recordáis a Zaida Cantera, la pseudomilitar del PSOE?


Últimas noticias recién salidas del horno sobre la persecución a la que esta suripanta sometió a su superior simplemente porque este último trataba de cumplir con su deber: Buscar Eldiestro.es Zaida y tendréis información sobre una reciente sentencia, bien como sobre noticias relativas al tema...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Jolin el pobre hermano murió por culpa de la droga y este va por el mismo camino pero delante de la cámara.




post 87






LOS QUE NO HABLÁIS DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA SOIS GILIPOLLAS


En primer lugar es imposible porque NADIE JAMAS escribiría esas notas autoinculpantes. No hay otro ejemplo , porque el que lo haría deberia ser subnormal profundo, y en la fiscalía general , tontos no debe haber muchos. En segundo, es falso porque los Royuela llevan asi décadas. Que les han...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (18 May 2022)

Rix puede ser un infiltrado del CNI.
Ha conseguido hacerse con el poder de organizar las guardias.
Dentro del grupo que esta asediando la nave tiene mas infiltrados.
Su intencion es dividir las guardias en su grupo y el otro grupo de no infiltrados.
Posterior a esto la colocacion de una cámara en la nave del segun el "el majo"
Cuando le toque el turno a la guardia de Rix entraran a sacar los cuerpos...
La colocacion de la camara puede responder al lavado de manos de Rix.
Las imagenes pueden ser manipuladas para demostrar que nadie ha entrado a sacar los cuerpos.


----------



## renko (18 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Justo acaba de decir Santiago que mañana la vuelve a publicar.
> Siguen algunos haciendo guardia en la nave.
> Mucha gente en el chat se ha percatado del terreno extraño que hay detrás de la nave, al cruzar la autopista M406, creo que hacen referencia a la misma imagen que hemos visto aquí.
> 
> ...



Esa montaña de escombros sospecho que no tiene relación con el asunto. Usad la lógica y el sentido práctico-logistico. Poneros en su lugar si tubierais que hacer el mismo "trabajo". Además fijaros que son restos de "obra", no de tierra. Y esta gente ha hecho el agujero en la tierra (mucho más fácil). Aparte, llegar hasta ahí es complicado ya que está al otro lado de la autovia. Es absurdo dar semejante rodeo con semejante carga de escombros . Eso es de una obra en otro sitio que no tiene nada que ver.

Los cuerpos , por lógica, deben estar enterrados en ese trozo de tierra que hay entre la nave 70 y la nave vecina (en su cartel de la entrada pone "importaciones industriales", vedlo en el Google maps). Por favor, que alguien lo señale en una foto. Por lógica práctica, deberian de estar ahí. En este terreno tiene que haber algún área con tierra removida recientemente, que sea perceptible eso a la vista.

Rix no es tonto y deberia sospechar de ese trozo de tierra o "jardin". Además creo que el "nervioso" se acercó a esa zona después de ser interpelado por los alli presentes. El sabe donde se hizo el agujero.


----------



## renko (18 May 2022)

También sospecho que Larrucea trabaja para los malos de forma exclusiva. Forma parte del entramado. Del logístico, en este caso. Me explico: 

Sospecho que todas las naves que controla a través de su empresa, están a disposición de las diferentes organizaciones criminales que forman un entramado de mucho más calado que esta que conocemos a través del ER. Con muchas más implicaciones y ramificaciones. Si se pudieran registrar todas las naves y locales que gestiona, saldria de alli *la intemerata.* Ni nos podemos imaginar lo que pueden llegar a ocultar en todos esos sitios. Y hablo principalmente de información, aparte de otras cosas. Tengo esa sospecha

Pillándole en una, le pillamos en todas.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Esa montaña de escombros sospecho que no tiene relación con el asunto. Usad la lógica y el sentido práctico-logistico. Poneros en su lugar si tubierais que hacer el mismo "trabajo". Además fijaros que son restos de "obra", no de tierra. Y esta gente ha hecho el agujero en la tierra (mucho más fácil). Aparte, llegar hasta ahí es complicado ya que está al otro lado de la autovia. Es absurdo dar semejante rodeo con semejante carga de escombros . Eso es de una obra en otro sitio que no tiene nada que ver.
> 
> Los cuerpos , por lógica, deben estar enterrados en ese trozo de tierra que hay entre la nave 70 y la nave vecina (en su cartel de la entrada pone "importaciones industriales", vedlo en el Google maps). Por favor, que alguien lo señale en una foto. Por lógica práctica, deberian de estar ahí. En este terreno tiene que haber algún área con tierra removida recientemente, que sea perceptible eso a la vista.
> 
> Rix no es tonto y deberia sospechar de ese trozo de tierra o "jardin". Además creo que el "nervioso" se acercó a esa zona cuando le interpelaron los alli presentes. El sabe donde se hizo el agujero.





Si, ya hemos visto que los montones de tierra aparecen ya hace años. Pero he visto el satélite, y aunque esté detrás de la nave cruzando la M406, se puede acceder a pie y con vehículo por otra parte de la carretera, es zona de viandantes, puse las imágenes con caminantes atrás, vamos que mal acceso no tiene. 

En la entrevista a Santiago ya dijeron ayer que los habían metido en tierra campa, leyendo en el vídeo lo que ha Ia escrito en una nota. La nave tiene a su derecha (nuestra izquierda) ese solar con un árboly algo de hierba. Ahí ya comentamos el domingo que es el único sitio con tierra dentro de la nave. En el directo del domingo a Fátima la activista, le decían vía chat que se fuera a esa parte, avisaban a Santi por el chat para que enviara allí a Fátima, que no se acercaba mucho, porque por algo que no entiendo, solo enfocan la fachada de la nave, ya podrían moverse un poco por la zona en los directos. 

¿No se sabe en qué fecha se van cargando a esos 40 muertos?, ¿Son muertos a lo largo del 2020-2021?. Es algo en lo que no me entero, a qué fecha corresponden estos encargos. Porque 40 fiambres son un montón, como para meter 40 bajo tierra y no dejar ni rastro. Si estaban en SS de los Reyes, y los llevan a Alcorcón-Leganes en octubre, digo yo que para cuando sucede eso, ya son huesos, restos, etc. Y llevan desde octubre ahí según los Royuela, pues imaginad el estado, eso son restos, y si son restos ocupan menos espacio. 
Y no estarán enterrados en crudo, irán en sacos, bolsas, tubos de PVC como sugería alguien en el chat anoche, etc.


----------



## Duda Metódica (18 May 2022)

La hipótesis de Santi, sobre que los zulos o archivos se encuentren en almacenes de amigos o colaboradores, tiene bastante sentido. Sería el mismo esquema que en la clínica abortista. Si además tienen datos que apuntan a que un administrador de la empresa de la nave 70, alquiló la nave a la banda, y nos dicen que se llegó hasta la nave mediante seguimientos a los hombres de Ruiz, no cabe duda que estamos en el lugar correcto. Los nervios del responsable de la nave 68 pueden indicar que sabe algo. Es importante hablar con los trabajadores de las dos naves, alguno podría haber visto algo extraño.
Respecto a Rix, parece un tio cojonudo, pero es verdad que el estar en todas las salsas y la influencia, cada vez mayor, que pueda tener sobre Santi le pueden convertir en sospechoso de ser un infiltrado.
El paso de cables de alta tensión por encima del "jardín" de la nave 70 presupone que en mucho tiempo no se pueda edificar sobre ese terreno, por lo que el lugar es idoneo para albergar una fosa. No hay que eternizar el asunto y llevar cuanto antes el georadar, perros ...


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Esa montaña de escombros sospecho que no tiene relación con el asunto. Usad la lógica y el sentido práctico-logistico. Poneros en su lugar si tubierais que hacer el mismo "trabajo". Además fijaros que son restos de "obra", no de tierra. Y esta gente ha hecho el agujero en la tierra (mucho más fácil). Aparte, llegar hasta ahí es complicado ya que está al otro lado de la autovia. Es absurdo dar semejante rodeo con semejante carga de escombros . Eso es de una obra en otro sitio que no tiene nada que ver.
> 
> Los cuerpos , por lógica, deben estar enterrados en ese trozo de tierra que hay entre la nave 70 y la nave vecina (en su cartel de la entrada pone "importaciones industriales", vedlo en el Google maps). Por favor, que alguien lo señale en una foto. Por lógica práctica, deberian de estar ahí. En este terreno tiene que haber algún área con tierra removida recientemente, que sea perceptible eso a la vista.
> 
> Rix no es tonto y deberia sospechar de ese trozo de tierra o "jardin". Además creo que el "nervioso" se acercó a esa zona después de ser interpelado por los alli presentes. El sabe donde se hizo el agujero.



Se me ocurre que esos trozos de escombros en los montículos en frente de la nave se corresponden con el suelo de las naves que levantaron para poder hacer las cosas esa tierra y el cemento que quitaron algún lado tuvieron que echarlo y lo más sencillo era échalo enfrente.

Además si os fijáis los trozos de escombro parecen trozos de cemento cuarteado por lo que perfectamente puede ser el suelo antiguo de las naves

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Descansa Hombre (18 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Se me ocurre que esos trozos de escombros en los montículos en frente de la nave se corresponden con el suelo de las naves que levantaron para poder hacer las cosas esa tierra y el cemento que quitaron algún lado tuvieron que echarlo y lo más sencillo era échalo enfrente.
> 
> Además si os fijáis los trozos de escombro parecen trozos de cemento cuarteado por lo que perfectamente puede ser el suelo antiguo de las naves
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



''Mis hombres han trabajado duro...''


----------



## Debunker (18 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Eso es al otro lado de la carretera, verdad?
> 
> Google Street View



Más que la movida de tierras, me llama la atención lo escombros de cemento donde se observan igualmente baldosas o suelo rojo , desde luego parecen escombros de un suelo por el grosor de las placas.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 May 2022)

Se sabe que los montículos de tierra ya estaban en 2017, pero joder, que estén diciendo que en octubre se llevaron a esa nave un montón de muertos para ser enterrados, y que después aparezcan estos escombros detrás de la nave da pie a pensar muy mal.

Pueden ser escombros removidos de la nave de cuando cavaron por tres días. Aunque yo pienso que los fiambres, de ser verdad que están ahí, tienen que estar en ese "jardín" de la nave a la derecha de la mía, donde hay un árbol.


----------



## Bimmer (18 May 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> A ver, porque esto me descoloca.....
> El video este:
> 
> 
> ...




Si no me columpio y si @javvi lo puede confirmar (soy un negado para usar bien el buscador), parte de las notas las guardan en buenas condiciones y las manipulan usando guantes.




Estáis especulando mucho sobre dónde se encuentran los cadáveres y las fosas, opino igual que renko :





renko dijo:


> Esa montaña de escombros sospecho que no tiene relación con el asunto. Usad la lógica y el sentido práctico-logistico. Poneros en su lugar si tubierais que hacer el mismo "trabajo". Además fijaros que son restos de "obra", no de tierra. Y esta gente ha hecho el agujero en la tierra (mucho más fácil). Aparte, llegar hasta ahí es complicado ya que está al otro lado de la autovia. Es absurdo dar semejante rodeo con semejante carga de escombros . Eso es de una obra en otro sitio que no tiene nada que ver.
> 
> Los cuerpos , por lógica, deben estar enterrados en ese trozo de tierra que hay entre la nave 70 y la nave vecina (en su cartel de la entrada pone "importaciones industriales", vedlo en el Google maps). Por favor, que alguien lo señale en una foto. Por lógica práctica, deberian de estar ahí. En este terreno tiene que haber algún área con tierra removida recientemente, que sea perceptible eso a la vista.
> 
> Rix no es tonto y deberia sospechar de ese trozo de tierra o "jardin". Además creo que el "nervioso" se acercó a esa zona después de ser interpelado por los alli presentes. El sabe donde se hizo el agujero.





Pero he pensado otro sitio muy rebuscado, qué me decís de este señalado en rojo :










Es una especie de garaje/trastero y/o almacén para cargar camiones.


No van a mover cadáveres en descomposición, tienen que ser huesos, tampoco tiene sentido hacer una gran fosa dentro del suelo de la nave o en el terreno de la nave el cual da de lleno a las ventanas de la nave "importaciones industriales" de al lado que no tiene nada que ver con la trama, y que pese a que las fosas se hicieran en un fin de semana, se corre el riesgo de que hubiera gente en dicha nave o incluso de que dicha nave tuviera cámaras con vistas al terreno de la nave sospechosa.



Por lo que el mejor sitio para realizar una fosa para meter 40 y pico cadáveres en huesos sin que te vea nadie y sin joder la nave ni levantar sospechas de movimientos de tierra es en esa especie de garaje que os señalo en rojo.


No hace falta maquinaria pesada para realizar la fosa, con un martillo eléctrico se puede hacer un gran agujero de un metro cuadrado y 4 metros de profundidad que incluso conecte por debajo de la nave del que se puso nervioso, en el que dicha fosa caben perfectamente 40 cadáveres en huesos, no necesitan mover tierras ni salir de ese "garaje" en todo momento, igual que cavan la fosa y apartan la tierra la vuelven a poner, después rellenan con cemento y hacen el apaño en el suelo para que no se note nada, todo esto sin salir de ese "garaje" en ningún momento y utilizando un martillo eléctrico y unas palas.


El tio no esta nervioso por haber permitido que usen sus escavadoras para realizar las fosas en el terreno, esta nervioso porque ha permitido que entierren los cadáveres debajo de su nave.


Es mucho más rebuscado y meticuloso que estén en ese garaje pero estamos hablando de enterrar 40 cadáveres en huesos en 2 días, chapuzas las justas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Más que la movida de tierras, me llama la atención lo escombros de cemento donde se observan igualmente baldosas o suelo rojo , desde luego parecen escombros de un suelo por el grosor de las placas.




*pero comentan arriba que las fotos de avion | satelite del SIGPAC donde ya se aprencia pequeños monticulos SERIAN del 2017*

que no recuerdo si seria ANTERIOR a esto. es decir ya estarian alli

podrian haberlo ampliado con cascotes nuevos como dices, del suelo de las naves para meter los cadaveres.

pero ya es un terreno mas resbaladizo


elucubrar no tienen mucho sentido....

cuando se partia de la base en la que se daba a e entender que habia habido una filtracion ( no solo notas)

y que en base a esa filtracion 100000000000000000000000000000000% CONFIABLE mano en el fuego y tal

ademas se habia hecho un seguimiento | vigilancia y se habian grabado o visto personalmente los movimientos de entrar y salir para enterrarlos o llevarlos

si n tiene eso

todo se disuleve como un azucarrillo y se queda en una mera maniobra para provocar fallos en el otro jugador

pero es una caga en comunicacin "interna" por que se pierde credibilidad y autoridad , por que ya sabemos que "su palabra" sola ... no vale

ES DECIR ... EN RESUMEN :

HAN DADO A ENTENDER QUE ESTO DE " MANDAR " A LA GENTE ALLI ..

ERA UNA MANERA DE BLANQUEAR O DE HACER LEGAL

LA INFORMACION 100000000% CERTERA DE QUE ESTABAN ALLI

pero que haber sido obtenido de manera " irregular " ( tracking | seguimientos | escuchas "ilegales | camaras | filtraciones )





QUE NO SE PUEDE USAR EN UN TRIBUNAL POR HABER SIDO OBNETIDOS " DE AQUELLA MANERA"

pero si vale para forzar la OBTENCION DE PRUEBAS LEGALES

como pedir a la gente que fuera, para mediante presion forzar algun paso que al final hiciera que

de la obtencion "irregular " de las pruebas == > condujese a la objetcion LEGAL de pruebas

____________________________________________________________

EL PROBLEMA ES QUE PARECE SER QUE NO TIENEN ESO. SE HABRIA AUTO ENGAñaDO A SI MISMOS
o dejandose engañar por alguno de sus " topos "

YA QUE VEO QUE SANTI ASOCIA " FIABLIDAD DE LAS NOTA QUE ME DAN LOS TOPOS " = GRABACION DE VIDEO "

o

"NOTA QUE ME DAN LOS TOPOS "

=

GRABACION DE SATeLITE BLACKSKY GRABANDO LOS COCHES SALIENDO DE TAL LOCALIDAD. CON EL NOMBRE DE QUIEN LOS LLEVA UN TAG . SALIENDO DE DONDE FUERA. TRACKEADOS TODO EL CAMINO
E IMAGENES DESDE EL CIELO Y LOS TIOS CABANDO LA FOSA
A 1080 megapixels





Apollo Mapping | The Image Hunters


Apollo Mapping offers 56 high & medium-resolution satellites & DEMs from 19 operators with completely free online searches at ImageHunter.com




apollomapping.com












Geospatial Intelligence Solutions - Real Time | BlackSky


Real-Time Geospatial Intelligence Solutions - Our Spectra AI SaaS platform delivers insights & analytics that matter most.




www.blacksky.com















*Y ESO NO ES ASI PARA NADA.*​


----------



## Debunker (18 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Es mucho más rebuscado y meticuloso que estén en ese garaje pero estamos hablando de enterrar 40 cadáveres en huesos en 2 días, chapuzas las justas.




Si hay la posibilidad de que en la nave hubiera un almacén para guardar información de Mena o la organización, yo me inclino a pensar que sería en ese almacén donde se haría la fosa en un fin de semana, lejos de cualquier mirada y sin correr riesgos, un martillo taladrador que dibuje la fosa rompiendo el perímetro pongamos de 2x2 metros2, no se tarda ni una hora, después un pico que se introduce como palanca para levantar el cemento tampoco lleva m´s de una hora , el mallazo abajo con una radial no más de 15 minutos, no os aburro, calculo que una fosa de esas dimensiones con 3-4 metros de profundidad llevaría unas 4 horas , cubrirla y cementarla más o menos lo mismo, hablamos de 3 hombres currándolo, eso sin contar que posiblemente necesiten poco espacio porque esos cadáveres, por el tiempo transcurrido son huesos que, golpeándolos con un martillo pueden reducir su volumen a una bolsita y necesitar una una fosa mucho más pequeña que la que he descrito.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 May 2022)

EL CREIQUE 
Y EL PENSEQUE



SON LOS PADRES DEL TONTEQUE 

santi esta sufriendo el sindrome del youtuber que tiene absolutamente toda la gente hoy dia que se asoma a los social media | o politicos | 

El ver el apoyo o seguimiento de unas miles de personas y pensar que eso es una especie de cheque en blanco para que :

cualquie teoria de la vida que tenga
causaj justa
reflexion
historia de la vida o lo que sea que sienta que tiene que contar...

_"NUESTO MOVIMIENDO XXXXX DESPUES DE LO DE HOY. ( manifestacion ..lo que sea)... SOLO PUEDE IR A MAS ...:"_

( wrong) 

no se ni la de veces que visto lo mismo. lo de sentir "el apoyo popular" en una causa X .... en demostraciones publicas como manifestaciones.
canales de difusion en interenet

*SENTIR UN PEQUEÑO APOYO POPULAR EN UNA CAUSA MUCHAS VECES ES como EL BESO DE LA MUERTE ... *
quien lo recibe siente que "tiene respaldo popular" | "solo puede ir a mas | " nuestra causa.. despues de lo de hoy. ..es que va a explotar" ...
" cuando se entere toda Españiaaa "
"y el proximo dia XXXX hemos quedado para hacer otra ZZZZZ y se sumara mas gente"

= ERRORES

( cuento de la lechera )

acabando en " guarrapaso" contra el suelo y ademas es que es interminable la de veces que he visto lo mismo en causas sociales a las que gestionan mal el subito "apoyo popular ".. en "la calle ".

lo ves tambien en partidos cuando les dan estimaciones de voto falsas ( infladas al alza ) para luego darles una hostia electoral y dejarlos descuadrados

Yo aqui veo lo mismo, esto me suena a error en la manera de haber gestionado la atencion y el interes generado sobre como se podria dar un JAQUE MATE FISICO encontrando fosas alli


----------



## Duda Metódica (18 May 2022)

Los escombros del otro lado de la M-406, probablemente provengan de la demolición de las estructuras que se aprecian en esta otra foto, de 2011:


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Si no me columpio y si @javvi lo puede confirmar (soy un negado para usar bien el buscador), parte de las notas las guardan en buenas condiciones y las manipulan usando guantes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y a la gente a la que les piden usar sus herramientas, recursos, etc para realizar los trabajos, estilo "el nervioso", ni de coña les dirán que es lo que van a enterrar. Le pagarán muy bien y le dirán que se dedique a cavar y fuera, sopena de si se va de la lengua, pero decirle lo que contiene el trabajo dudo muchísimo que lo hagan.
El nervioso sospechara que sea algo de drogas o lo que sea, pero no algo tan sórdido.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Los escombros del otro lado de la M-406, probablemente provengan de la demolición de las estructuras que se aprecian en esta otra foto, de 2011:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061874




La nave tiene terreno no solo a su derecha, si no que también por detrás. Y conecta a ambas naves ese terrenillo trasero, justo antes de la 406.

Yo veo más factible meterlos en tierra campa que dentro de una nave, en la cual habría que hacer trabajos más complicados, remover escombros, etc. En esos terrenos traseros cavan de noche y listo.


Aunque es fácil colarse en esos terrenos y cavar, más que entrar en una nave donde igual los muertos están bien enterrados en un suelo cementado. La teoría de @Denbunker puede ser perfectamente. Dentro de la nave es más discreto, pero como en la nota leída ayer delante de Alberto Royuela, decían que lo habían hecho en tierra campa...


----------



## Debunker (18 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Los escombros del otro lado de la M-406, probablemente provengan de la demolición de las estructuras que se aprecian en esta otra foto, de 2011:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061874




Si eso es así ¿para que han demolido esas estructuras ? esteticamente están mejor que con todos esos escombros y desde 2011-2012 , vaya mierda de polígono , 11-12 años toda esa basura ahí.


----------



## renko (18 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Los escombros del otro lado de la M-406, probablemente provengan de la demolición de las estructuras que se aprecian en esta otra foto, de 2011:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061874



Si. Habeís aportado pruebas irrefutables de que esos escombros no tienen nada que ver. Gracias a Google.

Los cuerpos tienen que estar en el terreno (o jardin) que hay al lado de la nave 70. Y yo descartaría esa franja que linda con la autovia.
Hay que ver donde está la valla levantada. Los cuerpos están en el dentro del limite de esa valla, en el terreno de la nave, dentro de la valla. Nunca los dejarían fuera de esa linde. 
Insisto. Los cuerpos tienen que estar dentro de los limites de la valla exterior de las naves. Nunca fuera.


----------



## renko (18 May 2022)

No creo que sea dificil conseguir que algún colaborador vuele un dron sobre el terreno que digo. Es la franja de terreno que aparece a la izquierda de la nave en esta foto que habéis colgado antes:


(La nave nº 70 es la de la izquierda. La nº 68 es la de la derecha, la que tiene esa caseta adosada señalada en rojo en la foto)






El movimiento de tierra es reciente y se tiene que ver perfectamente a vista de dron.


----------



## renko (18 May 2022)

Lo de levantar el suelo de la nave para meterlos debajo, como al principio sugirió Santi, me parece un trabajo faraónico. Pensad que el suelo está mallado con forja de esa que se pone para que no se agriete, etc.... No es que entienda de esas cosas pero levantar un suelo asi y hacer un gran agujero, es una autentica locura para hacerse en un fin de semana, aunque tengas maquinaria.......Y luego rellenar volviendo a forjar. Eso solo lo puede hacer un profesional y con suficiente tiempo...... Hay que hacer mezcla para hormigón.... es una locura.

Descartadlo. No tiene sentido teniendo un terreno al lado en el mismo recinto vallado de la nave. Además, no olvideis que la idea de llevar ahi los cuerpos fue de Ruiz, para tener pillado a Mena, para "caer juntos" si la cosa se "complicaba". Y para "caer juntos", los cuerpos deben ser facilmente accesibles (bajo tierra directamente).


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Lo de levantar el suelo de la nave para meterlos debajo, como al principio sugirió Santi, me parece un trabajo faraónico. Pensad que el suelo está mallado con forja de esa que se pone para que no se agriete, etc.... No es que entienda de esas cosas pero levantar un suelo asi y hacer un gran agujero, es una autentica locura para hacerse en un fin de semana, aunque tengas maquinaria.......Y luego rellenar volviendo a forjar. Eso solo lo puede hacer un profesional y con suficiente tiempo...... Hay que hacer mezcla para hormigón.... es una locura.
> 
> Descartadlo. No tiene sentido teniendo un terreno al lado en el mismo recinto vallado de la nave. Además, no olvideis que la idea de llevar ahi los cuerpos fue de Ruiz, para tener pillado a Mena, para "caer juntos" si la cosa se "complicaba". Y para "caer juntos", los cuerpos deben ser facilmente accesibles (bajo tierra directamente).



a mi tambien se me hace "lo mas logico" dentro de la nave.

lejos de miradas de curiosos 

pero...digo "se me hacia", con los poquiismos datos que tenemos


el problema de la opcion INDOOR es que requiere lo que dicen arriba. mucho mas material que mover | desplazar | secar cemento | radiales | 
quizas hormigonera

y sobre todo QUE QUEDE IGUAL QUE COMO ESTABA EL CEMENTO

se podria justificar de mil maneras el mover el suelo | pero los habituales de alli lo notarian |


----------



## javvi (18 May 2022)

.


Bimmer dijo:


> Si no me columpio y si @javvi lo puede confirmar (soy un negado para usar bien el buscador), parte de las notas las guardan en buenas condiciones y las manipulan usando guantes.



Lo recuerdo perfectamente, pero no lo encuentro. Alguien ha debido borrar el vídeo en el que lo comentamos. Buscarlo ahora nos llevaría horas, yo ya no tengo tanta energía como el año pasado. Por ahí debe estar el vídeo en el que Royuela padre coge con guantes de plástico los originales.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Si eso es así ¿para que han demolido esas estructuras ? esteticamente están mejor que con todos esos escombros y desde 2011-2012 , vaya mierda de polígono , 11-12 años toda esa basura ahí.




Es un polígono horrible. Justo esa zona es la que está más o menos pegada al parque de las Presillas y no muy lejos de la Fortuna. 


La parte más visible y adecentada es la que tiene los centros comerciales es la de Alcorcón, y toda la zona de comercios y ocio, en la otra punta. Esa parte creo que está hecha unos zorros con eso de que es Alcorcón pero luego es de Leganés
Es lo que hablábamos ayer, que esa bi-locación del polígono hace que todo lleve un retraso en cuestiones burocráticas, así que si han querido en algún momento arreglarlo, pues eso retrasa las cosas, al final ni pa ti no pa mí y se queda como está.
Imagínate para hacer un negocio chungo con un trabajo oscuro, como ahí no mete mano ni el ayuntamiento de un sitio u otro, porque se pasan la pelota unos a otros, eso ha facilitado llevar a cabo el trabajo sucio de los cuerpos.
Ahí no han ido a parar por casualidad me parece a mí.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 May 2022)

Anoche en el chat empezaron a comentar que la policía sabe de esta trama, prácticamente se conoce entre el CNP y la GC, que lo saben todos, pero que se callan. 


A mi me pareció bastante peculiar que el domingo llegaran los nacionales, les digan que en esa nave hay 40 muertos, y se largaron sin más. ¿Es normal para la policía ir a un polígono dejado de la mano de Dios, de madrugada, porque hay una concentración espontánea de gente, y que esta gente que ha puesto pancartas en una fachada, te diga que hay 40 muertos en la nave de ese polígono y la reacción sea "vale nos vamos que nos llaman de central"?. 
Y todo esto en riguroso directo por YouTube, con una audiencia de 4000 personas.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 May 2022)

Comentario del último vídeo de Santiago Royuela:
























Más:


----------



## Sdenka (18 May 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> A ver, porque esto me descoloca.....
> El video este:
> 
> 
> ...



En los comentarios del video alguien pregunta esto mismo y Celades responde que Alberto le dijo que las huellas ya las habían sacado.



renko dijo:


> No tiene sentido teniendo un terreno al lado en el mismo recinto vallado de la nave. Además, no olvideis que la idea de llevar ahi los cuerpos fue de Ruiz, para tener pillado a Mena, para "caer juntos" si la cosa se "complicaba". Y para "caer juntos", los cuerpos deben ser facilmente accesibles (bajo tierra directamente).



¿Pero está confirmado si ese terreno es del mismo propietario? En el catastro figura como una parcela diferente (la 15), mientras que las naves 70 y 68 están en la parcela 11.


----------



## Bimmer (18 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Es normal para la policía ir a un polígono dejado de la mano de Dios, de madrugada, porque hay una concentración espontánea de gente, y que esta gente que ha puesto pancartas en una fachada, te diga que hay 40 muertos en la nave de ese polígono y la reacción sea "vale nos vamos que nos llaman de central"?.




Es una anormalidad propia de anormales.


Lo normal hubiera sido acordonar las naves y realizar una investigación policial.


En vez de eso sucede la aberración que cuentas, pero es que lo más jodido de todo es este vídeo que compartes :





¿Cómo que se van? ¿Cómo que retiran las pancartas? ¿Qué cojones hace un camión saliendo de una nave acusada de tener 40 cadáveres en fosas y documentación sobre una organización criminal?


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Es una anormalidad propia de anormales.
> 
> 
> Lo normal hubiera sido acordonar las naves y realizar una investigación policial.
> ...




Lo veo un desastre tremendo.


----------



## Monsieur George (18 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Lo veo un desastre tremendo.



¿En qué ves un desastre? Por probar con un georadar o perros si ahí hay muertos, no creo que sea un desastre.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 May 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿En qué ves un desastre? Por probar con un georadar o perros si ahí hay muertos, no creo que sea un desastre.




Eso no, eso debería ser genial. Veo desastre que se quieran retirar ya de la nave y quieran quitar pancartas, etc.

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice @Bimmer, que deberían acordonar todo e investigar.


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 May 2022)




----------



## Monsieur George (18 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Eso no, eso debería ser genial. Veo desastre que se quieran retirar ya de la nave y quieran quitar pancartas, etc.



Supongo que estarán negociando con el dueño de la nave. Estoy segurísimo que el dueño de la nave no sabe de qué va esta movida. Es probable que el "trabajo" lo hicieran en fin de semana y nadie se enterara de nada. Estoy segurísimo que el dueño de esa nave vive en la inopia, y como vive en la inopia y tiene la conciencia tranquila, no va a poner ningún problema a que entren allí con el georadar o con perros a mirar por el jardín.

De hecho creo que el dueño de esa nave pone vía libre para que entren allí e investiguen.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 May 2022)

acaba de subir el santi este nuevo


* COMUNICADO A LOS SEGUIDORES DEL EXP. ROYUELA Y A LA RED DE TOPOS *
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 May 2022)

lo que esta diciendo santi ahora mismo

es mas o menos lo que yo pensaba .

yo creo que no lo estan dando a santi la informacion bien preparada.

caro... el padre funciona con las logicas " logicas " de servicios de informacion | contra informacion y ademas una mentalida brillante directamente... pero son mentalidades distantas estas de servicios de informacion de hace unos años. con muchos años por delante. una posicion social establecida. donde las cosas se hacian un poco asi y asa.

los flujos de informacion son otros. en fin diferente. sigo viendo
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 May 2022)

en resumen

CORCUERA

LLAMA A SANTI MEJOR ( no por movil claro )

Que si no, no os aclarais


----------



## Bimmer (18 May 2022)

Con el paso del tiempo se va notando con más claridad que el expediente royuela está guionizado, saben cómo meter picos de audiencia en momentos claves, tal y como se hace en series de television, en el expediente te meten vídeos normales, vídeos de relleno, vídeos aislados que no tienen nada que ver con el expediente y vídeos entretenidos como los de las fosas.



Dentro de las tramas hay subtramas como por ejemplo la de los activistas (actores secundarios y extras).


"Hemos llegado a un acuerdo con el dueño de la nave, no obstante vamos a seguir vigilando" dice un activista mientras de fondo se ve salir de la nave a un camión. (suenan risas enlatadas de fondo).



Los artífices del expediente royuela son unos genios, tienen descolocado a todo el mundo, cuando nosotros vamos ellos han ido y vuelto veinte veces, los Royuela están jugando con su presa como un león adolescente juega con una gacela antes de devorarla, están en otra liga.



El tio que sale con el camión de la nave forma parte del bando Royuela, me repito, son unos genios, están en otra liga.


----------



## sifilus (18 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Con el paso del tiempo se va notando con más claridad que el expediente royuela está guionizado, saben cómo meter picos de audiencia en momentos claves, tal y como se hace en series de television, en el expediente te meten vídeos normales, vídeos de relleno, vídeos aislados que no tienen nada que ver con el expediente y vídeos entretenidos como los de las fosas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a todo el mundo no, a los retrasados que os tragáis cualquier mierda que os cuenten si.

Lo que esta claro es que hay demasiada gente con demasiado tiempo libre que perder, ya los que se sorprenden de que 4 taraos les digan a la policía que hay 40 muertos y suden de ellos es como para volverlos q mandar a primaria y si no ánimo a cualquiera a que llame a la policía y que diga que hay 4 muertos enterrados enfrente de su casa, a ver que pasa igual es que hay otro complot ahí quien sabe


----------



## Bimmer (18 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> a todo el mundo no, a los retrasados que os tragáis cualquier mierda que os cuenten si.
> 
> Lo que esta claro es que hay demasiada gente con demasiado tiempo libre que perder, ya los que se sorprenden de que 4 taraos les digan a la policía que hay 40 muertos y suden de ellos es como para volverlos q mandar a primaria y si no ánimo a cualquiera a que llame a la policía y que diga que hay 4 muertos enterrados enfrente de su casa, a ver que pasa igual es que hay otro complot ahí quien sabe




No entiendo por qué obvias a propósito el "pequeño" detalle de las notas manuscritas pertenecientes a un sargento de la GC el cual tendrá miles de atestados y documentos escritos por su trabajo, basta con comparar la letra de las notas con la de los documentos del sargento para verificar si la letra de las notas que tiene Royuela pertenece al sargento Ruiz.


¿Por qué no se hace?


Que aquí nadie está haciendo el "porque yo lo digo", se están aportando miles de notas manuscritas.


Lo que tenían que haber hecho los policias que se personaron en la nave era haber pedido información al respecto, haber pedido que les enseñaran esas notas, no pidieron ni investigaron NADA, ni acordanar la nave, no me jodas son peores que estos :


----------



## sifilus (18 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> No entiendo por qué obvias a propósito el "pequeño" detalle de las notas manuscritas pertenecientes a un sargento de la GC el cual tendrá miles de atestados y documentos escritos por su trabajo, basta con comparar la letra de las notas con la de los documentos del sargento para verificar si la letra de las notas que tiene Royuela pertenece al sargento Ruiz.
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué no se hace?
> ...



Bueno pues vete a tu comisaria mas cerca con notas hechas por ti que digan lo mismo pero en frente de tu casa a ver si lo investigan, si lo que quieren es ocultar este caso el tuyo lo estudiarán no? Si consigues que habrán diligencias podréis demostrar que buscan ocultar el caso


----------



## Peritta (18 May 2022)

sifilus dijo:


> Bueno pues vete a tu comisaria mas cerca...



Yo tampoco pongo la mano en el fuego por el expediente Royuela, pero si ésa es toda su argumentación para hacer de abogado del diablo, no da usté la talla en ningún tribunal inquisitorial del siglo XVI, cuando había abogados hasta del diablo. Cállese y haga de público coño. Si no, le voy a meter esta multinique en el ignore (espero que los demás hagan lo mismo) y cuando quiera decir algo o que los demás le leamos use usté otra de las suyas que tiene. 
A ésto van apostados los cubatas de media barra y los cafés de la otra media.

Kuñao.

Ésto puede que sea un experimento de física sociológica o estadística cuántica social o algo así becado por algún instituto universitario del Massachusest Intitute o Tecnologie con el que don Santi escribirá su tesis doctoral o post-master y por éso no le cierran el canal.


Pero el comportamiento de la policía me ha parecido muy sospechoso. 
Con lo que a ellos les gusta charlar y parlotear, lógico pues, no hablan con nadie en sus largas tronchas y jornadas de patrullaje, que nunca rechazan un rato de charleta con cualquiera aunque vaya borracho.
Y a los seguratas les pasa igual. 

Volved a la comisaría niños, que vuestros desmemoriados cerebros están al alcance de la información de esos señores.
-¡Ar!.
¿No se queda ningún coche rezagado altenando o informándose, o echando un cigarro, si es que alguno quiere ascender y dedicarse a la investigación detectivesca o algo?.


Si los cadáveres los han triturado mediante removedoras de tierra el georradar ése no va a identificar nada, ya que los huesos se habrán hecho trocitos chicos. 

El millón y medio de euros del traslado de la fosa de San Sebastián de los Reyes a la nave, con intención de dejarle la pringue al Mena, los pone el sargento Ruiz ¿no?. 
Hará un año o así los Royuela andaban ofreciendo recompensa de un millón de euros (yo preferiría que fueran dollars) a quien encontrara esta fosa. Algún resto o algún recuerdo -reciente- quedará de ese removimiento de tierras allí digo yo, por si alguien quiere investigar. 
La cosa no tendrá dos años. Algún municipal, portera o cuñao se acordará de haber visto movimientos sospechosos y coches a deshoras.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza. 




el hueso más grnde que haturadoras de terreno


----------



## sifilus (18 May 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Yo tampoco pongo la mano en el fuego por el expediente Royuela, pero si ésa es toda su argumentación para hacer de abogado del diablo, no da usté la talla en ningún tribunal inquisitorial del siglo XVI, cuando había abogados hasta del diablo. Cállese y haga de público coño. Si no, le voy a meter esta multinique en el ignore (espero que los demás hagan lo mismo) y cuando quiera decir algo o que los demás le leamos use usté otra de las suyas que tiene.
> A ésto van apostados los cubatas de media barra y los cafés de la otra media.
> 
> Kuñao.
> ...



Si tan seguro esta no tendrá problema en jugarse conmigo ante notario una buena cifra, total usted no tiene nada que perder no?

mas allá de eso no piense que voy a leerme tremendo excreción recién cagada


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Con el paso del tiempo se va notando con más claridad que el expediente royuela está guionizado, saben cómo meter picos de audiencia en momentos claves, tal y como se hace en series de television, en el expediente te meten vídeos normales, vídeos de relleno, vídeos aislados que no tienen nada que ver con el expediente y vídeos entretenidos como los de las fosas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He pensado exactamente lo mismo. Lo tienen muy bien montado. Y yo creo que este caso es como una "canalización" a un cambio que puede tener tintes políticos, igual que el 115M fue la canalización a por ejemplo, Podemos. De aquí sale algo


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 May 2022)

Por cierto, ¿es que hay alguna conexión del este caso con el 11M?. Veo algunos vídeos y comentarios en el canal de Santiago, pero todavía no los he visto.


----------



## Fubirundo (18 May 2022)

Yo pienso que el expediente es falso demostrado en este hilo en su primera página. Las chicas de los abortos. Únicas víctimas que se pueden comprobar por el DNI y lo que se comprueba es su falsedad total. Este lo publica y el tal fiscal notas no quiso denunciarlo ¿Por qué? Si lo tenía a huevo, publicando la supuesta información falsa que les cuela el notas. Yo no le veo sentido.

Antonia Jiménez Luque DNI 38.798.750. C/ Teodoro Domingo 20, Torrelodones, Madrid. 17-6-2006 --> Anuncio de 1 de abril de 2013, de la Gerencia Provincial en Málaga de la Agencia Tributaria de Andalucía, por el que se cita para ser notificado por comparecencia en actos de aplicación de los tributos dictados por la Oficina Liquidadora de Vélez-Málaga.

Es otra persona, ni vive en el mismo lugar.

El resto de nombres es como si dices "Mata al negro del colacao. Se confirma la eliminación física del negro del colacao" no hay dirección ni nombre completo ni fotografía, tampoco feedback, necesario para ver si han matado al que toca con tan poca información. No me dedico a esas cosas y se me escapa como unos tarados locales (que se supone que son la gente que contratan) encuentran a una persona en una ciudad grande solo con nombre y primer apellido.


«Si grazna como un pato, camina como un pato y se comporta como un pato, entonces, ¡seguramente es un pato!».


----------



## Uritorco (18 May 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (18 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


>




Respuesta al vídeo que enlazas:


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 May 2022)

En el vídeo enlazado por @Uritorco, el último, contiene info de la buena.
Este, copio y pego para que no se vayan perdiendo videos en los posts: 







Aparece a partir del minuto 11:00, una libreta original con el contenido de datos de víctimas y los "trabajos" que les aplican, con sus precios. Me sorprende que siendo una libreta original, el entrevistador cuando la toca no se ponga unos guantes, por si eso puede servir de prueba o algo y tener las huellas dactilares. La letra es de Ruiz, Alberto Royuela ya conoce la escritura de este tío de sobra, es peculiar que el picoleto tenga una caligrafía digna de una quinceañera, como poner los puntos de las íes como si fueran círculos.
Estos "trabajos" empiezan a tener lugar desde el 1 de septiembre de 2021 hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2021, es decir, hacen todo esto en un periodo de tres meses.

Los trabajos:

-escarmiento físico: 15000€
-destrozo de viviendas: 40.000€. el entrevistador hace un chascarrillo diciendo que sí que está caro el mercado inmobiliario.
-asesinato: 250.000€ algunos, otros 500.00€.

El que los encarga, Alberto dice que es "mexicano", pero creo que es un lapsus y se ha confundido con el cubano. Las víctimas son prácticamente en mayoría ciudadanos latinoamericanos residentes en España, habrá algún español, argentino, italiano (la lista la colgó Santiago hace uos días). El castigo que se les aplica va según la movida que hayan tenido con el que encarga esto, el cubano, y tiene que ver con drogas, así que las víctimas, descansen en paz, tampoco tenían que ser unas hermanas de la caridad. Es como una mafia donde se paga el precio caro de hacer negocios con gente indeseable. Si no han pagado, y dependiendo del tipo de chanchullo que tengan, le meten palizas o se lo cargan, o va primero con un susto estilo destrozo de la vivienda.

En el minuto 13:17 aparece el nombre de Antonio Canales, nombre que sorprende al entrevistador, y Alberto Royuela dice que cree que es el bailarín; a este le aplican escarmiento físico entre tres personas. Después nombran a un tal Vicente Calleja que al entrevistador le suena mucho.
Habría que averiguar si el bailarín ha tenido algún susto en los últimos meses, porque se llama igual y bastaría con mirar alguna info del corazón al respecto. Igual no es él, porque no es tampoco un nombre fuera de lo normal, y puede coincidir, pero, para refrescar la memoria, ¿no fue que el bailaor tuvo alguna movida con la justicia por asuntos turbios?. A mi me suena de algo, o quizá me estoy confundiendo con un cantante flamencorro de estos que fue pillado moviendo droga.

En la libreta original aparece cuando hacen los trabajos de mudanza de la nave de SS de los Reyes, y por esto se cobra 1.500.000€ en total, están como tres días, un fin de semana (imagino que eligen esos días no laborables para tener el polígono más vacío y libre de testigos, esto es teoría mía).

El señor Royuela dice que tienen testimonios de naves vecinas y de gente de la zona, que en la calle del Trueno hubo hace unos meses un trabajo con exacvadoras pequeñas.


Horas antes de la entrevista en casa del señor Royuela, un dron de la policía estaba sobrevolando la vivienda.
Hablando de policía, comentan que tienen constancia de dos generales de la GC que están comprados para silenciar las fosas, especialmente las de Mequinenza. El señor que está al lado del señor Royuela, Juan no sé qué, dice que la cúpula o parte de la cúpula de la policía y GC, están "al servicio", y que nos cuerpos son una piña, porque si uno quisiera poner una denuncia del caso en la PN, y pasan del tema, y quieres ponerla en la GC pensando que te van a ayudar, van a pasar igual, ha que las cúpulas (o parte de ellas) de ambos cuerpos, están pringadísimas y obedecen al servicio de la mafia. Esto seguro que es algo que no sorprende a nadie, pero lo confirman ellos.


Hablan del hijo muerto de Royuela, al que mataron y cuya muerte hicieron pasar por sobredosis, y el autor es el jefe del cuartel de la GC donde trabajaba el ex marido de Rociito, en Argentona, pero a Alberto le preguntan si el ex yerno de la Jurado está implicado de algún modo y dice que no, que solo era un GC más al servicio del jefe ese, que fue quien se encarga del asesinato del hijo de Royuela.

Bonus track: estoy con la tele puesta de fondo y hay una peli de Kurt Russell en Paramount, donde unos mafiosos meten un cuerpo envuelto en el sótano de un inmueble que me ha parecido una puta nave industrial.


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (19 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Es una anormalidad propia de anormales.
> 
> 
> Lo normal hubiera sido acordonar las naves y realizar una investigación policial.
> ...



No se que coño hacen las dos trapas abiertas y un camion metido de culo y la gente ahi tan campante de chachara.


----------



## Uritorco (19 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Hablando de policía, comentan que tienen constancia de dos generales de la GC que están comprados para silenciar las fosas, especialmente las de Mequinenza.



Otro dato interesante que comentan al final del vídeo es que por lo visto el general y ex director del CNI, Felix Sanz Roldan también está cobrando de la organización criminal, aunque no han sacado todavía a la luz pública la información con los datos pertinentes.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

hombre pues la verdad aqui se ve potencia ( de gente que quiere llegar lo mas lejos posible con esto )

quizas esto de levantar la perdiz si mas que las notas

quizas .... no sea tan mala idea

quizas sea la unica maera de probar a ver si .... se consiguen reacciones

y resulta que la gente se moviliza y no le importa probar ... pues ya esta..

tienen hasta una carpita y todo  LOL






​


----------



## Uritorco (19 May 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (19 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Otro dato interesante que comentan al final del vídeo es que por lo visto el general y ex director del CNI, Felix Sanz Roldan también está cobrando de la organización criminal, aunque no han sacado todavía a la luz pública la información con los datos pertinentes.




Y un dato curioso es que don Alberto estaba en contacto con el rey JC, y le enviaba escritos y denuncias del caso, y llego a ir a su casa un emisario de la casa real de paisano.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


>



AQUI ARCONTE | PEDRO ROSILLO 

BUEN VIDEO.

SI OS FIJAIS ESOS POCOS METROS 2 EN LOS QUE SE HA FIJADO 

BIEN PODRIAN VALER PARA OFRECER DISCRECCION DE MIRADAS DEL ENTORNO

A LA PAR QUE "TIERRA CAMPA " | ES DECIR SIN CEMENTO PARA PODER PICAR. PODRIA REUNIR LOS REQUISITOS


----------



## Uritorco (19 May 2022)

La segunda parte del vídeo, algo más extensa, pues la anterior se acaba cortando.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

DATO IMPORTANTE

MIN 06:35

DENTRO DE LA NAVA EL SUELO ESTA IGUAL QUE HACE 30 AñOS EN UN PRIMERO VISTAZO
que han estado mirandol entiendo que alguien de la nave
osea que fuera o nada ( aun si, preliminar todoa via, pero rosillo parece haberlo mirado con los que estan alli I

AQUI


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


>




El del pelo canoso me ha dado un lapsus a CNI, igual es que ya es tarde y hay que irse a dormir. 

Putada que en la parte más interesante se corte. 

El Arconte por lo menos se ha acercado a hacer primeros planos de la nave, mostrando el terreno que hay aledaño, que está como vallado, y el trabajador del sitio dice que no lo toquen, que tiene "tomateras".


----------



## Uritorco (19 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> El del pelo canoso me ha dado un lapsus a CNI, igual es que ya es tarde y hay que irse a dormir.
> 
> Putada que en la parte más interesante se corte.
> 
> El Arconte por lo menos se ha acercado a hacer primeros planos de la nave, mostrando el terreno que hay aledaño, que está como vallado, y el trabajador del sitio dice que no lo toquen, que tiene "tomateras".



Miguel Rix no creo que tenga nada que ver con el CNI. Además, se le ve muy comprometido con el tema. He dejado la segunda pare del vídeo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

PEDRO ROSILLO ARCONTE BUSCANDO POR LAS NAVES DEL POLIGONO EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA

PSICOFONIAS




que movida  ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

YA QUE ESTAMOS CON LO ESOTERICO. VAMOS A VER LA GEMATRIA DE



NUEVA TERRAIN 
​
no justice no peace​1261​1050​175​1574​





the tree of life also in the midst of the garden
el árbol de la vida también enen medio del jardín



cremated all of dead a law1261996166
incinerado todos los muertos a ley 1261 996 166

(o segun la ley | o "es ley" o algo asi )



JewishEnglishSimpleSearchesunder an ancient burial ground12611710285

"bajo un antiguo lugar de enterramiento "

( no quiere decir que haya que buscar " bajo un antiguo lugar de enterramiento" ) simplemente se da esa " geomtria" en la pagina 2 de resultados





__





nueva terrain value in Gematria is 1261


nueva terrain value in Gematria is 1261 Meaning of nueva terrain In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria - Numerology




www.gematrix.org


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> La segunda parte del vídeo, algo más extensa, pues la anterior se acaba cortando.





La camiseta del de las psicofonías es bastante llamativa. Con unas gafas con ojos que no se para que sirven, me ha recordado al árbol de la cábala sobre una ¿calavera?, y estrellas coronando la imagen.















Sabía yo que el parqueoolviranca guardaba algún rollo extraño, sabiendo la de gente que murió allí, sobre todo por la peste.


@Bimmer ¿eras tú el que decía que esa caseta que está a la derecha de las dos naves,es donde sospechabas que podían almacenarse los restos?.
Edito: eras tú el que lo había insinuado, has rodeado en tu post la imagen de esa caseta con rojo.

Mírate este vídeo que cito, que hay dos tíos haciendo psicofonías y justo en esa parte que tú sugerías como posible lugar,está la concentración de "presencias" según el medidor de campos electromagnéticos. El
Han hecho preguntas en directo a las "presencias" y han contestado "Ruiz" cuando les han preguntado wuequien los llevó allí, dicen que en otra ocasión han dicho "fiscal Mena".


Espero que no terminen haciendo un circo de esto.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 May 2022)

Sdenka dijo:


> ¿Pero está confirmado si ese terreno es del mismo propietario? En el catastro figura como una parcela diferente (la 15), mientras que las naves 70 y 68 están en la parcela 11.





La parcela 11, el número no parece escogido al azar...menuda casualidad.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Miguel Rix no creo que tenga nada que ver con el CNI. Además, se le ve muy comprometido con el tema. He dejado la segunda pare del vídeo.




¿Pertenece a alguna asociación o grupo o algún movimiento?.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

Gematria value of donde estan los asesinados de nueva terrain is 2149 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values 



OJO YA HA DICHO UN PSICOFONIA QUE ALLI NO ESTAN 1 VEZ. EL RESTO NO SE ENTENDIA


number eleven is
considered a master
number218524604


----------



## YonnyMestampo (19 May 2022)

Me está oliendo de hace 2 días ya que Santiago ya sospecha que hay pocas posibilidades de que los restos de los desaparecidos estén en el terreno de esa nave.
Con el último vídeo donde quiere hablar con los topos me ha sonado a que la última información que le ha llegado le hace descartar la presencia de restos humanos en el polígono. Y no sabe cómo contar lo que ahora sabe, que antes no sabía.

Porque cuando hace referencia a tener control de la estrategia comunicativa de la información que le llega, quejándose sobre las condiciones en que trabaja y que él haría las cosas de otra manera, queda claro que necesita saltarse el cortafuegos que representa su padre Alberto. 

Así que me suena todo a que Santiago ya sabe o sospecha que hay muchas posibilidades de que la información del polígono de Valderas esté obsoleta, sea imprecisa o incluso falsa. Habiendo dado lugar a malas interpretaciones por parte de quienes le han pasado esa información asegurando que ahí se encuentra la fosa. 

Desde que él saca el vídeo hablando de la misma hasta que le llega información adicional con la que de haber contado antes, jamás habría hecho ese directo afirmando que ahí hay muertos, sus vídeos posteriores han sido para bajar las espectativas al personal. O esa es la impresión que me ha dado.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> Me está oliendo de hace 2 días ya que Santiago ya sospecha que hay pocas posibilidades de que los restos de los desaparecidos estén en el terreno de esa nave.
> Con el último vídeo donde quiere hablar con los topos me ha sonado a que la última información que le ha llegado le hace descartar la presencia de restos humanos en el polígono. Y no sabe cómo contar lo que ahora sabe, que antes no sabía.
> 
> Porque cuando hace referencia a tener control de la estrategia comunicativa de la información que le llega, quejándose sobre las condiciones en que trabaja y que él haría las cosas de otra manera, queda claro que necesita saltarse el cortafuegos que representa su padre Alberto.
> ...



eso creo yo tambien mas o menos


----------



## Duda Metódica (19 May 2022)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> Me está oliendo de hace 2 días ya que Santiago ya sospecha que hay pocas posibilidades de que los restos de los desaparecidos estén en el terreno de esa nave.
> Con el último vídeo donde quiere hablar con los topos me ha sonado a que la última información que le ha llegado le hace descartar la presencia de restos humanos en el polígono. Y no sabe cómo contar lo que ahora sabe, que antes no sabía.
> 
> Porque cuando hace referencia a tener control de la estrategia comunicativa de la información que le llega, quejándose sobre las condiciones en que trabaja y que él haría las cosas de otra manera, queda claro que necesita saltarse el cortafuegos que representa su padre Alberto.
> ...



Santi ha insistido en que no dispone de información privilegiada. Dice saber más o menos lo mismo que nosotros, solo algunas cosas más desde que su padre se las comenta hasta que saca el video. La cuestión es quien maneja los hilos, dudo que a día de hoy sea Don Alberto. El papel de los Royuela es el de dar la cara poniendo denuncias y difundiendo, nada más y nada menos.
Mi impresión es que lo que se dice que proviene de la clínica Morín puede ser auténtico, a pesar de que haya más de una y de dos cosas que no cuadren. En cuanto a la documentación reciente, me cuesta mucho hacer el acto de fe de creer en ella. Me da la sensación de que al no disponer de suficientes pruebas contra gente de arriba que se sabe que están implicados en todo esto, es posible que las pruebas se hayan fabricado.
Si los inquilinos están en el "jardin" de la nave 70, el bombazo de su aparición daría credibilidad a las pruebas falsas. En cuanto al desánimo de Santi, no creo que se deba a nada especial, no dispone de información y tal como se están desarrollando los acontecimientos teme que la fosa no pueda estar allí.
Si, por el contrario, no aparecen los inquilinos ni su rastro, el expediente va a perder mucha credibilidad. Puede ser simplemente un fallo de los sombreros blancos o topos, o también algo más inquietante, que los sombreros blancos y los topos estén infiltrados por los malos y sean estos quienes ahora lleven la batuta. Se habría llegado a una inexistente fosa con el objetivo de dar carpetazo y herir de muerte al expediente.


----------



## Bimmer (19 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Santi ha insistido en que no dispone de información privilegiada. Dice saber más o menos lo mismo que nosotros, solo algunas cosas más desde que su padre se las comenta hasta que saca el video. La cuestión es quien maneja los hilos, dudo que a día de hoy sea Don Alberto. El papel de los Royuela es el de dar la cara poniendo denuncias y difundiendo, nada más y nada menos.
> Mi impresión es que lo que se dice que proviene de la clínica Morín puede ser auténtico, a pesar de que haya más de una y de dos cosas que no cuadren. En cuanto a la documentación reciente, me cuesta mucho hacer el acto de fe de creer en ella. Me da la sensación de que al no disponer de suficientes pruebas contra gente de arriba que se sabe que están implicados en todo esto, es posible que las pruebas se hayan fabricado.
> Si los inquilinos están en el "jardin" de la nave 70, el bombazo de su aparición daría credibilidad a las pruebas falsas. En cuanto al desánimo de Santi, no creo que se deba a nada especial, no dispone de información y tal como se están desarrollando los acontecimientos teme que la fosa no pueda estar allí.
> Si, por el contrario, no aparecen los inquilinos ni su rastro, el expediente va a perder mucha credibilidad. Puede ser simplemente un fallo de los sombreros blancos o topos, o también algo más inquietante, que los sombreros blancos y los topos estén infiltrados por los malos y sean estos quienes ahora lleven la batuta. Se habría llegado a una inexistente fosa con el objetivo de dar carpetazo y herir de muerte al expediente.





En el vídeo reciente de la entrevista a Alberto Royuela, dice Alberto que tienen audios de Ruiz y compañia.

Cosa que dije yo antes de que lo dijera Alberto en un vídeo y ahora de nuevo.

Y vuelvo a decir, si tienen notas manuscritas, también tienen audios y vídeos.


Alberto dice : "Santiago quiere sacar una documentación...que le digo yo todavía no que les va a dar un infarto a los seguidores del expediente royuela.




Lux Mundi dijo:


> La camiseta del de las psicofonías es bastante llamativa. Con unas gafas con ojos que no se para que sirven, me ha recordado al árbol de la cábala sobre una ¿calavera?, y estrellas coronando la imagen.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1062762
> ...




Si, aquí está el post al que te refieres : 



Bimmer dijo:


> Si no me columpio y si @javvi lo puede confirmar (soy un negado para usar bien el buscador), parte de las notas las guardan en buenas condiciones y las manipulan usando guantes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





YonnyMestampo dijo:


> Me está oliendo de hace 2 días ya que Santiago ya sospecha que hay pocas posibilidades de que los restos de los desaparecidos estén en el terreno de esa nave.
> Con el último vídeo donde quiere hablar con los topos me ha sonado a que la última información que le ha llegado le hace descartar la presencia de restos humanos en el polígono. Y no sabe cómo contar lo que ahora sabe, que antes no sabía.
> 
> Porque cuando hace referencia a tener control de la estrategia comunicativa de la información que le llega, quejándose sobre las condiciones en que trabaja y que él haría las cosas de otra manera, queda claro que necesita saltarse el cortafuegos que representa su padre Alberto.
> ...





Yo tengo la impresión de que los tienen cogidos por los huevos y están jugando con ellos y disfrutando de cómo los marean.



Alberto Royuela ha dicho que tienen audios, y seguro que también tendrán vídeos de los acusados.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> En el vídeo reciente de la entrevista a Alberto Royuela, dice Alberto que tienen audios de Ruiz y compañia.
> 
> Cosa que dije yo antes de que lo dijera Alberto en un vídeo y ahora de nuevo.
> 
> ...





Me fijé en la entrevista a Alberto de esas palabras, que me parece a mí que todavía queda algo fuerte por saberse, si es que puede haber algo más fuerte porque el caso se las trae.

A mi me da que esta vez, con el tema de la nave de San José de Valderas, han ido más allá, que no ha sido "una de tantas". No recuerdo que se hayan hecho concentraciones en Mequinenza o Vinaroz, pero en Leganés ha podido ir la gente, ese polígono es de muy fácil acceso vía Madrid y sobre todo por la zona sur, la gente puede acercarse hasta en bicicleta o caminando, precisamente en la zona más poblada de Madrid (fuera de la ciudad capital) a escasa distancia de la capital.


Aunque estemos hablando de un tema serio, y poner aquí lo de las psicofonías de anoche, que le puede restar seriedad al asunto, el chico de las psicofonías, si no recuerdo mal, en algún momento cuando pregunta que si están ahí, le responden que ¿los cuerpos no están pero sí que llegaron a estarlo en un momento?. Por eso el chico les pregunta "decidnos en que pueblo o sitio estáis". ¿Entendí esto?, ¿Que han llegado a estar ahí enterrados pero luego han podido ser trasladados a otra parte?. Por eso creo que dijo el Arconte (si no recuerdo mal), "osea que están los espíritus pero los cuerpos no".

Por cierto, en un momento el chico dice que le ha contestado una voz femenina, o le parece oír eso, y la lista de muertos es de todas las víctimas masculinas.

Ya el domingo por la noche, en este foro y en los chats directos, empezó a salir la teoría de la nave de al lado, la 68, que estaban unidas y que eso era una pista, muchos lo apuntaron así que menudo ojo tenéis algunos. Al final la conexión entre ambas naves está ahí. No recuerdo quién fue el forero que dijo ya ese día que la clave está en esa parte derecha al lado de Motor 16 donde salían los coches con lunas tintadas aparcados ahí.


Espiritismos varios aparte, entendí la otra noche del directo entre Santi y el Miguel ese, que Santi sugirió acercarse a Madrid ayer u hoy, no se si al final lo hará. En Twitter salió hablando el policía ese en contra de las vacunas del bicho, que tuvo represalias en el cuerpo por negarse a la farsa, y también está al tanto del caso.

Que se acerque más gente a la nave, está en una zona que confluye con dos localidades muy pobladas, como Leganés y Alcorcón, Fuenlabrada está a diez minutos y Móstoles también, se llega muy bien desde Aluche, Campamento, etc, muy cerca del parque Polvoranca, que tiene siempre tiene caminantes, ciclistas, accesos, joder, en bici se llega muy bien también. Precisamente esa zona de Alcorcón está conectada con el sur y la capital por escaso minutos, con transporte y carreteras y se llega muy muy fácil. No es Mequinenza o Vinaroz, es un punto bastante estratégico. Es la Costa Marrón, petada de gente, Fuenlabrada, Leganés, Móstoles y Alcorcón, tan querida en este foro, como la Sagra.
He leído comentarios en los vídeos de gente que se está organizando para ir desde Toledo.

Vamos costamarronenses y madrileños, id de acampada a la calle del Trueno.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 May 2022)

Último vídeo:


----------



## javvi (19 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿es que hay alguna conexión del este caso con el 11M?. Veo algunos vídeos y comentarios en el canal de Santiago, pero todavía no los he visto.



Ya que lo pregunta y no me hacen mucho caso, aprovecho la ocasión:






Preparacionismo: - 11M: LA PISTA HEBREA. EL MISTERIO DE LAS TRES CAPAS DE CALZONCILLOS.


Josep Arimany Manso es médico forense, dermatólogo, y actualmente regidor del ayuntamiento de Vic. Es el forense que presuntamente amaña autopsias en el Expediente Royuela. Esto echa para atrás a mucha gente que desconfía del famoso expediente. Sin embargo, Arimany ya tenía mucho recorrido...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Debunker (19 May 2022)

Me da penita Santi siempre justificándose y dando explicaciones sobre si mismo debido a las críticas que recibe, lo creo un buen hombre de honor, su denuncia del ER es honesta, él cree en el ER y creo que no busca dinero en ello , al contrario creo que el ER le proporciona más problemas que, beneficios y eso en estos tiempos es digno de elogio.

Santi debería aprender a no hacer ni puto caso de comentarios negativos, no importa cuantas explicaciones dé , cada cual seguirá en lo suyo. El mejor desprecio es no hacer aprecio y especialmente en estos tiempos eso funciona como nunca. 

Cuanto más veo la nave de marras, más me sorprendo de que una nave de negocios tenga esa imagen de derroición que presenta , con pintadas herrumbre por todas partes etc. a cualquier ladrón, el estado estético de esa nave, le hará pensar que está vacía y sin actividad, sinceramente yo no sería cliente de una empresa que tiene la nave con esa imagen, pensaría que son negocios turbios o que esconden algo.

Hace meses que tanto Santi como D. Alberto, ofrecían un 1 millón de € por la ubicación de la fosa en SS de los Reyes, con ninguna otra fosa han hecho eso, parece una jugada para forzar el traslado de los asesinados de la fosa de SS de los Reyes a otro lugar y para lo que harían un seguimiento han podido equivocarse? No se, de esa nave surge mierda , da muy mal royo.

Que tela lo de las psicofonías , me temo que dará la impresión de magufería total al ER, pero para quien nunca ha visto algo así, es divertido y sorprendente , es mi caso.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (19 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Pertenece a alguna asociación o grupo o algún movimiento?.



Aquí su telegram 
Miguel Rix
Toda la actividad de mis proyectos audiovisuales








Miguel Rix


Disidencia Cultural e insubordinación activa + en https://miguelrix.com/




t.me


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Ya que lo pregunta y no me hacen mucho caso, aprovecho la ocasión:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me parece a mí que esta trama no es sólo "la trama de Mena", sino que viene de más lejos y conlleva más operaciones. Vamos, que todos forman un engranaje dentro de la cadena siniestra masónica y satánica del poder podrido de este país.
Controlan las drogas y asuntos turbios, incluso me da que están hasta vinculados a la ETA, y otros asesinatos mediáticos, desapariciones, etc.

Pero van cambiando de cabecillas cada cierto tiempo. Los Royuela sacaron a la luz el periodo de actividad de Mena en la trama, pero no es el único ni el último, pero esto viene de lejos, y anteriores a Mena hubieron otros cabecillas. Depende del nivel de grado que tengan en la logia.

Podéis echar un vistazo por ejemplo, el tipo de muertes y personajes que salen en el tiempo, para que se compruebe que esto es una red oficial de sicariado en todo el país, y no solo la trama del Mena.
Leyendo cuando se cargaron a Ferrer Salat, alto cargo del COE, pues acabas descubriendo que a su sucesor, Goyenechea o algo así (creo que era ese apellido) se lo cargaron al parecer también, según los Royuela. A Salat le llegó al parecer la muerte en un hotel, y la leyenda dijo sobre ese momento que estaba con cierta presentadora venezolana que en suseatos libres ejercía de puta de alto standing. No se si esa leyenda era cierta o sacaron el rumor para tapar que le mataron, o le dieron un algo que lo mató cuando estaba requiriendo los servicios de la venezolana de apellido monárquico (en la trama han envenenado a gente, como a Alberto Royuela).
Salat era masón y podéis encontrar las fotos.

El antecesor de Ferrer Salat en el cargo del COE, era Alfonso de Borbón y Dampierre, promo del rey Juan Carlos, que se casó con la nieta de Franco, y encima tenía pretensiones a la corona española y anduvo en las escuchas del 23F, al que también le sobreviene una muerte muuuuy sospechosa: cortarse el cuello esquiando en lo que parecía un accidente de lo más imposible, y del cual en el informe de la policía del estado de Colorado, aparece registrada la causa como "murdered".
Antes, tuvo un accidente extraño de coche en el que murió su hijo menor, Francisco, en el año 83.
En esos tiempos salía con la actriz Mirta Miller, que estaba acojonadísima de hablar, y cuando lo hace, se mide muuucho las palabras.

Es decir, los tres presidentes del COE asesinados, mira que ya es casualidad.



Aquí hay una trama enorme, que involucra a todo el poder español, bajo una creencia común, que es la masonería, aunque algunos vayan de católicos de cara a la galería. Da igual el partido político, son todos iguales. La forma para avanzar es tenerse cogidos los unos a otros y la unión es a través de muertes y asesinatos, si cae uno caen todos.
En España se vota a empresas, no partidos políticos, se está votando a mafias, y si esta gente está en el poder es porque un pueblo lleno de subnormales lo está consintiendo y encima dando permiso con esos votos.

Despertad.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 May 2022)

Por cierto, quisiera comentar algo con un pequeño off topic. Pero creo que tiene importancia por lo que comento en el post anterior y la pretensión y empeño que le ponen en intentar destruir este país.


Vengo de comentar el hilo del santo evangelio como hacemos a diario, hoy hemos debatido la importancia de España para el cristianismo, y lo especial que es este país. Porque a mí nadie me quita de la cabeza, que el Señor sentía predilección por España. ¿Si no de qué iba a mandar a uno de sus apóstoles favoritos como Santiago aquí?. Santiago al que llamaba "Boanerges",(hijo del trueno).

He visto como Alberto Royuela tiene siempre una imagen de la Santísima Virgen en su mesa o en un lugar visible cuando graba sus videos. Creo que es la del Carmen o el Rosario, no sé el caso es que es una imagen de la Virgen que es la misma en todas sus advocaciones, que siempre tuvo un lugar predilecto en este país, desde que se apareció a Santiago apóstol, aquí en este país por primera vez en Zaragoza, estando todavía viva.
Con ninguna otra nación hizo cosa semejante. Encomendaos a Dios, a Nuestro Señor Jesucristo, que está con nosotros, y no dudéis ni perdáis la fe.
Nunca esos satánicos lograrán su objetivo, ya lo veréis, los cristianos no podemos dudar, nunca.

España tiene que luchar contra el poder podrido conducido por satanistas. Y yo pienso que tienen los días contados.
Cuanto más revuelto veo al poder y al país, es cuando pienso que sí la serpiente se revuelve es porque le están pisando la cabeza.


¿Quién le pisa la cabeza a la serpiente?.


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 May 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> No digo que sea el caso, no he visto hablar al fulano este, pero desde luego que esta es una oportunidad para que gente con ansias de notoriedad y de darse a conocer la aprovechen





Lo llevo diciendo meses y se lo dije a Santi, se te han acercado trepas tarados como el juez y el majara-zal, el primero para forrarse y darse a conocer cuando sin esto, no lo conoceria ni supu, me respondio que apenas los conocia. Y va la semana pasada y me difama en directo para dar coba al paranoide megalomano mentiroso compulsivo del juez que encima, me amenaza en directo y el emporrao va y me bloquea encima.

Ahi se ha acabado mi apoyo porque mi honor se llama lealtad, y el no tiene ni honor ni lealtad, tristemente.

Decia Codreanu: si solo me quedase una bala y tuviese que elegir entre el enemigo y el traidor, elegiria al traidor.

Aun asi, le deseo suerte por Dios y por España.


----------



## renko (19 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Me parece a mí que esta trama no es sólo "la trama de Mena", sino que viene de más lejos y conlleva más operaciones. Vamos, que todos forman un engranaje dentro de la cadena siniestra masónica y satánica del poder podrido de este país.
> Controlan las drogas y asuntos turbios, incluso me da que están hasta vinculados a la ETA, y otros asesinatos mediáticos, desapariciones, etc.
> 
> Pero van cambiando de cabecillas cada cierto tiempo. Los Royuela sacaron a la luz el periodo de actividad de Mena en la trama, pero no es el único ni el último, pero esto viene de lejos, y anteriores a Mena hubieron otros cabecillas. Depende del nivel de grado que tengan en la logia.
> ...



Yo hace tiempo que tengo claro que quien ocupa el vértice del poder real en España es el Rey. Antes el emérito y ahora su hijo. El Rey es el verdadero mister X. El mayor criminal y traidor a los españoles que hay. El corrupto y depravado por excelencia. Es el rey quien ocupa el lugar de máximo poder de entre las logias que operan en este pais. Lo tengo clarísimo.

La trama de Mena y que ahora dirige Zp, trabaja en última instancia, y sin ellos saberlo, para la monarquia.
Y con el resto de dinastías, incluidas las no europeas, exactamente igual. Todas son esbirras del globalismo internacional, al cual obedecen.


----------



## renko (19 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> He pensado exactamente lo mismo. Lo tienen muy bien montado. Y yo creo que este caso es como una "canalización" a un cambio que puede tener tintes políticos, igual que el 115M fue la canalización a por ejemplo, Podemos. De aquí sale algo



Yo hace meses que tengo sospechas más que fundadas de que se pretende un cambio de gobierno. Se quiere poner a la derecha en el poder. Y el objetivo de fondo de esto es hacernos entrar en guerra con Marruecos y que se coma ese marrón ese nuevo gobierno de derechas. Por eso se ha abierto el melón del Sahara Occ. antes. Están preparando el terreno.

Pronto deberíamos presenciar una crisis de gobierno que "obligue" a Sánchez a convocar elecciones. Y ya vemos que las encuestas favorecen a una coalición PP + Vox, cosa que no dejan de sacar los medios a través de encuestas, predisponiendo al votante, además.

*.... y ojo. Lo peor es que esa guerra entre Marruecos y España, son ambos monarcas los que están urdiéndola entre bambalinas de forma conjunta. Están de acuerdo en llevar a sus respectivos pueblos al matadero.*

Creedme que las monarquias son los mayores criminales que existen. Están muy muy arriba realmente 








Ambos monarcas siempre se han considerado hermanos


----------



## renko (19 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Yo hace meses que tengo sospechas más que fundadas de que se pretende un cambio de gobierno. Se quiere poner a la derecha en el poder. Y el objetivo de fondo de esto es hacernos entrar en guerra con Marruecos y que se coma ese marrón ese nuevo gobierno de derechas. Por eso se ha abierto el melón del Sahara Occ. antes. Están preparando el terreno.
> 
> Pronto deberíamos presenciar una crisis de gobierno que "obligue" a Sánchez a convocar elecciones. Y ya vemos que las encuestas favorecen a una coalición PP + Vox, cosa que no dejan de sacar los medios a través de encuestas, predisponiendo al votante, además.
> 
> ...









¡Tema mítico! - Agenda de las élites para España a 6 meses vista: Convocatoria de elecciones/Victoria de PP+Vox/ Guerra con Marruecos/Activación del avispero catalán.


Agenda de las élites para España a 6 meses vista. No me quiero entretener demasiado en los detalles. Lo dejo en puntos: - Sánchez va a convocar elecciones durante la primavera (aunque parezca increible). El "pretexto" es lo de menos, (p.e. discrepancias con el socio de gobierno por cualquier...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

DIRECTO AHORA MISMO
​


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Yo hace tiempo que tengo claro que quien ocupa el vértice del poder real en España es el Rey. Antes el emérito y ahora su hijo. El Rey es el verdadero mister X. El mayor criminal y traidor a los españoles que hay. El corrupto y depravado por excelencia. Es el rey quien ocupa el lugar de máximo poder de entre las logias que operan en este pais. Lo tengo clarísimo.
> 
> La trama de Mena y que ahora dirige Zp, trabaja en última instancia, y sin ellos saberlo, para la monarquia.
> Y con el resto de dinastías, incluidas las no europeas, exactamente igual. Todas son esbirras del globalismo internacional, al cual obedecen.





Que este tipejo va a ser el que nos venda a los españoles, si no lo ha hecho ya, yo creo que casi que nos queda a todos claro.
Su matrimonio con la ex reportera tampoco le ha ayudado mucho, sino que encima esa lagarta ha sido como un caballo de Troya espectacular para implementar mucha mierda en la casa real. Esa que perdió a una hermana en unas circunstancias más que sospechosas, de cuya muerte se ha dicho de todo. Te pones a leer sobre esta trama y, ¿os imagináis que fue otra más?. 


Con razón a las monarquías se las llama reptiles. Las monarquías obedecen a la masonería, son esbirros satánicos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Yo hace meses que tengo sospechas más que fundadas de que se pretende un cambio de gobierno. Se quiere poner a la derecha en el poder. Y el objetivo de fondo de esto es hacernos entrar en guerra con Marruecos y que se coma ese marrón ese nuevo gobierno de derechas. Por eso se ha abierto el melón del Sahara Occ. antes. Están preparando el terreno.
> 
> Pronto deberíamos presenciar una crisis de gobierno que "obligue" a Sánchez a convocar elecciones. Y ya vemos que las encuestas favorecen a una coalición PP + Vox, cosa que no dejan de sacar los medios a través de encuestas, predisponiendo al votante, además.
> 
> ...





Yo tbien creo que están guinizando un cambio de gobierno, y pasar a la derecha, pero no había pensado en el tema de Marruecos. 

Y los dos monarcas están metidos hasta las cejas en todos los pollos que se lo tan entre los dos países: moros invasores traídos en tramas organizadas por ambos países, el 11M, tráfico de drogas, etc.


----------



## Josant2022 (19 May 2022)

Millón y medio de euros un traslado de huesos



Aquí está todo el que escribe zumbao. Y los que leen y se creen cualquier cosa tienen algún retraso mental.

Por 3.000 € te lo hago yo en dos dias en la furgoneta y tomándome mis cañas y yéndome de vacaciones con lo ganado


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Millón y medio de euros un traslado de huesos
> 
> 
> 
> ...




y 1,5 millones para desahuciar por moroso de alquiler al biprevaricador, cuando tiene un pie fuera por impago. 

Este tipo de cosas son las que mas me rechinan a mi,

esta en directo ahora


----------



## Pura Sangre (19 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Yo hace tiempo que tengo claro que quien ocupa el vértice del poder real en España es el Rey. Antes el emérito y ahora su hijo. El Rey es el verdadero mister X. El mayor criminal y traidor a los españoles que hay. El corrupto y depravado por excelencia. Es el rey quien ocupa el lugar de máximo poder de entre las logias que operan en este pais. Lo tengo clarísimo.
> 
> La trama de Mena y que ahora dirige Zp, trabaja en última instancia, y sin ellos saberlo, para la monarquia.
> Y con el resto de dinastías, incluidas las no europeas, exactamente igual. Todas son esbirras del globalismo internacional, al cual obedecen.



Están en el ajo, obviamente. Son parte del Club Bilderberg, del comité de 300 y además primos de la Reina de Inglaterra, etc... sin embargo en los videos del ER salía como Mena chantajea al emerito Juan Carlos y le sacan la pasta. Así que es difícil pensar que están trabajando para la monarquía española, porque sino habrían recibido un toque de atención muy claro.

Yo diría que la red proviene de las sociedades secretas que llevan boycoteando España desde dentro y desde hace siglos. Los marrano-conversos alumbrados.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

TAMPOCO DICE MUCHO EN ESTE VIDEO
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

DE HECHO NO DICE NADA Xd
Sobre como ETA se vendio aun mas al sistema
y poco mas


----------



## Peritta (19 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> DE HECHO NO DICE NADA Xd
> Sobre como ETA se vendio aun mas al sistema
> y poco mas



Otra opción es que ETA lanzara una bomba atómica terrorista el 11 de Marzo del 2004 que acabara con una larga y enquistada, aunque no declarada, guerra. 
El gobierno que salió de aquello capitularía firmando unas "actas" de rendición y ETA lo que hace ahora es disfrutar de su victoria. Ná más.

Allah ahkbar.

No, si al final no va a hacer falta que nos manden más moros, que ya nos pasaremos nosotros solos al islam como la otra vez.

Witiza cabrón.
____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 May 2022)

La policía de Leganés no permite que se ponga la denuncia. Si esta familia ha puesto denuncias en más del juzgados en España. 
Imagino, que si no les dejan en la comisariaz al juzgado. 

 


Que la policía se iba a poner de parte del poder corrupto y no de parte del ciudadano, es algo que ya imaginábamos todos.


----------



## renko (19 May 2022)

Nuevo video. *Larrucea*




- Larrucea es considerado por Zp literalmente como _"colaborador en primer grado"_, con el que además negocia directamente los alquileres. Debe ser masón seguro, además de estar al corriente de algunas de las actividades de la organización. Le salvan de marrones con hacienda y le apoyan en rencillas con otras personas rivales. Les interesa tenerle contento

- Descubren que tiene un pastizal fuera y toman nota de ello para utilizar esa información para involucrarle en asuntos de más calado más adelante.

- Finalmente, por las notas se sabe que ya han cesado su relación con él a dia de hoy.

- Todo lo anterior sin saber nadie que en esa nave Ruiz enterró 48 cuerpos. Se han enterado hace pocos dias viendo los videos de Santi. Es materialmente imposible que hayan podido reaccionar para quitarlos de ahí.


----------



## Duda Metódica (19 May 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

EN 1 MINUTO
QUE NO SE ENROLLEN LEYENDO PAPELES POR DIOS xD


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Nuevo video. *Larrucea*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Noticas del socio que investigó Larrucea:









La verdadera historia de Juan María Uriarte, el empresario detrás de la ‘Operación Centro’ en Gasteiz | Hala Bedi


Mucho se ha hablado en las últimas semanas sobre la 'Operación Centro', a raíz de la compra de numerosos locales del centro de Gasteiz por…



halabedi.eus













Urteim SL: una fundación, varias empresas y una herencia empresarial


Hala Bedi explica en un artículo quién es el empresario Juan Mari Uriarte




www.gasteizhoy.com





Vitoria es una ciudad pequeña, seguro que algun forero sabe algo del Larrucea


----------



## Monsieur George (19 May 2022)

Lo de los muertos enterrados en esa nave es una *venganza de Ruiz*. Sabía su destino y fue su poética forma de vengarse de la Organización.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

* DIONISIO MONTEJO, NUEVO COMISARIO DE LA POLICÍA DE LEGANÉS *



















* presentado en la localidad por la delegada del Gobierno, Concepción Dancausa, y por el Jefe Superior de Policía de Madrid, Alfonso Fernández Díez.*​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 May 2022)

* DIONISIO MONTEJO BENITO
STRANGERS IN THE NIGHT *


----------



## Duda Metódica (20 May 2022)

Leganés reforzará el dispositivo para las fiestas con seguridad privada
Por Aroa Díaz
*1 octubre, 2021*

"... También han estado presentes *la comisaria de Policía Nacional de Leganés, María Jesús Díaz Recuero *y mandos de Policía Nacional además de ..."


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Leganés reforzará el dispositivo para las fiestas con seguridad privada
> Por Aroa Díaz
> *1 octubre, 2021*
> 
> "... También han estado presentes *la comisaria de Policía Nacional de Leganés, María Jesús Díaz Recuero *y mandos de Policía Nacional además de ..."



quien es ?


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 May 2022)

Alguien ha dicho hoy que el glande melakaska ha estado merodeando en la comisaria de ahi.

Y yo digo, si yo fuese el, ni de coña iba a ir ahi como ministro, o mando llamar al comisario o le mando un emisario, pero dejarme ver ahi (ademas de ser un barrio bajo de Madrid, es impropio y sospechoso). Pero con estos masonazos que se creen impunes, todo es posible.

Y lo de que el prota ha dicho hoy que fuma de 20 a 30 petardos al dia me ha dejado flipado, yo en el instituto conocia varios que decian fumar 12 y se quedaron colgaos, otro que a los 50 tenia que mear por el tobillo con un tubito porque se jodio los riñones. En mi vida habia oido semejante barbaridad de 20 o 30. No hago comentario porque las imagenes ya hablan por si solas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 May 2022)

*FISCAL ESPECIAL DURHAM SALE DEL ETHER 

¿ QUE TRAE ?*


​


----------



## Demodé (20 May 2022)

Min. 28:49 el juez Presencia informa que *la Directiva de la UE 2019/1937* que da protección a los denunciantes de corrupción, y a los represaliados (como él que dice ser condenado por no sé qué, a consecuencia de haber denunciado corrupción) con eficacia retroactiva en el tiempo, o sea denuncias de hechos antes de entrar en vigor la misma directiva, hay una sentencia del Tribunal Supremo la 35/20 que habla de ella, y que de momento solamente esa. Magistrado ponente Vicente Magro Servet que habrá que darle su mérito........
Si va a denunciar que ni les pueden ya acusar de calumnias o manifestación ilegal.
Y sale en la sentencia esa que se permiten las denuncias anónimas, se refuerza la protección del "whistleblower".
Mins. 44 y 45 tras lo de Pedro Rosillo y otra persona creo que Carlos, en la Comisaría de Leganés, el sábado a las 5 Santi dice que va para allá a denunciar.





(...)


----------



## renko (20 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Noticas del socio que investigó Larrucea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me ha llamado la atención el vinculo de ese empresario (y de su padre, del cual heredó una gran fortuna), con la Iglesia Católica. Parece que los numerosos contratos de construcción que recibía durante el franquismo, provenían directa o indirectamente de esa institución religiosa. Hasta fue el constructor de la basilica de Aránzazu, este engendro arquitectónico:








*Odriozola tiene una fundación entre cuyos principios fundacionales está proveer de fondos a la IC:*

_"Tal y como puede deducirse de lo anterior, la empresa Construcciones Uriarte SA fue levantada gracias a *numerosos contratos públicos con las instituciones franquistas de la época*,* así como con el apoyo de la Iglesia*. Así, en 1988, los hermanos Uriarte Odriozola heredaron un inestimable patrimonio forjado durante décadas. No es de extrañar el agradecimiento mostrado por la Fundación Juan Maria Uriarte y Odriozola al querer “dotar de recursos a la Iglesia Católica”."_


Lo que no sabemos es porqué Larrucea manda investigar a su socio Uriarte, aunque tengo una sospecha. Larrucea sospecho que es un topo de la masonería en el universo Uriarte, este último vinculado con el franquismo. 

Si os fijais, el ER en general, lo que saca a la luz es una especie de continuación subterránea y a menor escala de la Guerra Civil, del enfrentamiento entre esas dos Españas. Esa guerra ha continuado décadas después entre bambalinas!!!!

Franco les dio todo tipo de concesiones, negocios y "franquicias" a sus colaboradores más cercanos, los que le ayudaron durante y después de la guerra (a Don Alberto Royuela (Guardia de Franco) se le dio la concesión del mantenimiento de toda la red eléctrica en Cataluña, un negocio muy lucrativo y por el que los Royuela han conseguido su fortuna)

Asi, el bando "republicano" (o masónico), ahora al mando, lo que trataría es de torpedear, en tiempo ya como estamos del R78, ese poder adquirido. No se si me entendéis por donde voy: 
El régimen de Franco ya cayó. Pero el poder económico e influencia que distribuyó entre sus allegados y colaboradores, permaneció tras su muerte. Y la función del entramado de Mena (y de otros en paralelo en otros ámbitos) sería ir minando poco a poco ese poder fáctico. Y es que, una cosa que me llamó la atención al investigar muchas de las muertes de la primera etapa de Mena como fiscal-jefe, es que los muertos estaban vinculados al antiguo régimen. 

Tomad esta consideración como la que puede ser la madre del cordero de toda esta historia alucinante. Y también sospecho que esa red de topos que le pasa la info y las notas a los Royuela, proviene de algún bastión importante del antiguo régimen, que conserva gran poder todavía, y que puede acceder a eso. Probablemente del ámbito católico, pero de un sector descontento con la deriva izquierdista y masónica que está llevando este pais, y que es apoyado realmente por la Roma actualmente en manos de los jesuitas (pro-masones)

Aunque tampoco descarto que no sea como he explicado antes y se trate de volver a enfrentar de nuevo abiertamente a las dos Españas otra vez. Y esas notas las filtre quien está preparando eso en las sombras (algún jesuita seguramente)

*La Guerra Civil no finalizó, chicos. *


----------



## ·TUERTO (20 May 2022)

*Denle caña los de Madrizzzzzzzzz...

*


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Alguien ha dicho hoy que el glande melakaska ha estado merodeando en la comisaria de ahi.
> 
> Y yo digo, si yo fuese el, ni de coña iba a ir ahi como ministro, o mando llamar al comisario o le mando un emisario, pero dejarme ver ahi (ademas de ser un barrio bajo de Madrid, es impropio y sospechoso). Pero con estos masonazos que se creen impunes, todo es posible.
> 
> Y lo de que el prota ha dicho hoy que fuma de 20 a 30 petardos al dia me ha dejado flipado, yo en el instituto conocia varios que decian fumar 12 y se quedaron colgaos, otro que a los 50 tenia que mear por el tobillo con un tubito porque se jodio los riñones. En mi vida habia oido semejante barbaridad de 20 o 30. No hago comentario porque las imagenes ya hablan por si solas.





Lo del ministro sodomita merodeando por la comisaría de Leganés empezaron a decirlo en el chat del domingo, que por lo visto lo estaban comentando en otros canales que se hacen eco del caso. No recuerdo los nombres de esos canales.
A mi me suena a rumor. Leganés no es un barrio bajo de Madrid, es una localidad, de las más pobladas de la comunidad.
No veo imposible que un ministro vaya a una comisaría de donde sea si se tercia, pero a mí me suena a rumor la presencia de este tío allí, otra cosa es que hiciera unas llamadas pertinentes, si es que ese gilipollas ha estado interviniendo en estos días en esa comisaría.

Leganés no es ajena a los tejemanejes del estado masónico de España. Allí organizaron lo del piso bomba un mes después del 11M, con el presunto GEO muerto y toda la historia. El suceso tuvo lugar en Leganés Norte, un barrio más alejado, en Zarzaquemada y bastante cerca de Carabanchel. No sé por que eligieron ese barrio concreto para montar el show de los suicidas moros y el cuento que nos contaron. Yo personalmente por la época pasé por motivos laborales en los días posteriores por ese barrio, por esa carretera, y vi como estaban quitando los escombros tras los bombazos del piso franco. Se veía la fachada del edificio destrozada.
Antes de que sucediera, en los días previos, la gente decía que por toda la zona sur de Madrid sobrevolaban los helicópteros de la policía. En las puertas del las estaciones de tren de las localidades del sur, la policía ponía en el suelo a moros y los apuntaban con las "tremalletas", días más tarde, explotó ese piso.

Ese día, antes de saberse lo de las bombas, que juraría fue un sábado, en los centros comerciales del sur, entonces muy de moda los de Alcorcón de San José de Valderas, Tres Aguas, y el otro que creo que se llamaba ¿Emoción o algo así? (Se petaban de gente por ese tiempo). No lo recuerdo, había un movimiento policial importante, y la gente se preguntaba qué que estaba pasando. Al atardecer ya estaba la noticia del piso bomba en todas las radios y teles.
La gente estaba muy alterada.


Por cierto, un año más tarde de todo aquello, cerca del 11 de febrero creo que fue, ardió el edificio Windsor en Nuevos Ministerios. ¿Tendrá que ver con este tipo de tramas?.


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Me ha llamado la atención el vinculo de este empresario (y de su padre, del cual heredó una gran fortuna), con la Iglesia Católica. Parece que los numerosos contratos de construcción que recibía durante el franquismo, provenían directa o indirectamente de esa institución religiosa. Hasta fue el constructor de la basilica de Aránzazu, este engendro arquitectónico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Justo he estado pensando, que la guerra civil continua pero en las sombras. 
Estos continúan subguerra particular entre bambalinas, y el resultado de sus movidas lo estamos viendo en los pollos que se montan unos a otros en forma de política. 
Y no es una guerra donde hayan buenos contra malls precisamente. 

No hace falta que diga que las consecuencias de esa guerra civil interna, las paga como siempre, el pueblo. 

No votéis, con vuestros votos seguís manteniendo a toda esta chusma podrida.


----------



## Norbat (20 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Justo he estado pensando, que la guerra civil continua pero en las sombras.
> Estos continúan subguerra particular entre bambalinas, y el resultado de sus movidas lo estamos viendo en los pollos que se montan unos a otros en forma de política.
> Y no es una guerra donde hayan buenos contra malls precisamente.
> 
> ...



Yo también estoy de acuerdo con que comentáis de que la Guerra Civil nunca terminó, y la idea de que se esté perpetuando en las cloacas del poder me parece muy sugestiva. Todos , seamos de la ideología que seamos, sentimos que en España la herida nunca se cerró.Pero el pueblo llano somos los que pagamos el pato de estas luchas intestinas por el poder.


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 May 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> Yo también estoy de acuerdo con que comentáis de que la Guerra Civil nunca terminó, y la idea de que se esté perpetuando en las cloacas del poder me parece muy sugestiva. Todos , seamos de la ideología que seamos, sentimos que en España la herida nunca se cerró.Pero el pueblo llano somos los que pagamos el pato de estas luchas intestinas por el poder.




Y te digo una cosa, mientras sus mierdas no nos salpiquen, por mi como si se siguen matando entre ellos hasta que no quede ni uno. Son chusma. Al fin y al cabo nosotros llevamos nuestras vidas muy muy alejados del estrato en el que vive esta gente. 
Vivid alejados del sistema y todo lo que represente y estaréis salvos. 

De las víctimas de esta trama abominable, inocentes los hay, como las chicas de la clínica abortista, el caso de la prostituta que fue amante de Mena, a la que mandó matar, o esos asesinatos encargados por hijos que mataban a sus padres para heredar, por nombrar así algunos casos, algún alma despistada que se metió donde no debía, pero básicamente la mayoría de gente muerta aquí son gente que pertenece al entorno este del poder, la masonería y su élite cerrada, traficantes de drogas y sicarios, traidores a la patria y demás indeseables. 
Que maten a este tipo de gente me la suda, honestamente. Por mí como si se matan entre ellos todos los dias. Otra cosa son algunos inocentes que han tenido la mala suéter de cruzarse con estos, pero la mayoría de víctimas no son hermanitas de la caridad. 

Por eso si esta guerra interna continua entre ellos sin que nos repercuta, por mi que continúe, que se carguen a políticos, corruptos y demás escoria puede ser un favor para el resto de la sociedad. 
Nosotros hacemos nuestras vidas en nuestros mundos paralelos de gente anónima, estos que se liquiden hasta que no quede ni uno.

Es más, me alegraría que cada día nos levantasemos con noticias de mandilones y esbirros del satanismo y la masonería quitados de en medio. Nutrición de cada día.


----------



## Debunker (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Yo hace meses que tengo sospechas más que fundadas de que se pretende un cambio de gobierno. Se quiere poner a la derecha en el poder. Y el objetivo de fondo de esto es hacernos entrar en guerra con Marruecos y que se coma ese marrón ese nuevo gobierno de derechas. Por eso se ha abierto el melón del Sahara Occ. antes. Están preparando el terreno.
> 
> Pronto deberíamos presenciar una crisis de gobierno que "obligue" a Sánchez a convocar elecciones. Y ya vemos que las encuestas favorecen a una coalición PP + Vox, cosa que no dejan de sacar los medios a través de encuestas, predisponiendo al votante, además.
> 
> ...







En total, al 100% en desacuerdo contigo, te olvidas de millones de cosas , los reyes actuales son gente como Jeff bezos, Elon Musk, Mark Zuckerber, Bill Gates , unidos a las antiguas dinastías de Cornelius Vanderbilt, John D. Rockefeller, Andrew Carnegie, J.P Morgan, Henry Ford y otros.

La única monarquía con cierto poder en el mundo, o mucho poder, es la británica porque ha sabido bailar con los nuevos amos del mundo, porque representa la unidad del mundo anglosajón y se doblega a la corrupción con verdadera entrega, nada que ver con esa corrupción de la que se acusa a D. Juán Carlos.

El Gran Imperio o sea el ghdp del mundo mundial, no tiene monarquía , de 195 países en el mundo, solo hay 44 monarquías pero todas son representativas , no mandan una mierda, al contrario, tal cual la nuestra son simples lacayos del poder real, no pueden hacer otra cosa , excepto dimitir y renunciar al trono, d Felipe no sabemos si lleva el pin de la agenda 2030 por estar de acuerdo o porque se lo imponen, más bien es lo segundo. 

No tengo tiempo para más


----------



## Bimmer (20 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Último vídeo:





Jojojojo, ese vídeo sale con restricción de edad cuando el vídeo trata de Santiago enseñando los estudios que tiene y los titulos académicos que está sacando ahora adelante y con buena nota a la par que el expediente royuela, ni más ni menos que una carrera en la UNED y dos másters.





Lux Mundi dijo:


> Me parece a mí que esta trama no es sólo "la trama de Mena", sino que viene de más lejos y conlleva más operaciones. Vamos, que todos forman un engranaje dentro de la cadena siniestra masónica y satánica del poder podrido de este país.
> Controlan las drogas y asuntos turbios, incluso me da que están hasta vinculados a la ETA, y otros asesinatos mediáticos, desapariciones, etc.




Por supuesto, según el expediente royuela es el ex fiscal Villarejo el que le deja la organización ya hecha y funcionando a Mena, lo más probable es que antes de Villarejo hubiera otro, y así sucesivamente, son una estirpe que se pasan el cargo de unos a otros, de hecho hay un recorte de periódico sobre Mena que publiqué en este mismo hilo el cual dice que es hijo, nieto y bisnieto de fiscales y magistrado.


Franco destierra de unas ciudades a los fiscales Villarejo y Mena pero los traslada a otras, no los echa fuera de España ni los expulsa del poder judicial. ¿Por qué?




Lux Mundi dijo:


> Y te digo una cosa, mientras sus mierdas no nos salpiquen, por mi como si se siguen matando entre ellos hasta que no quede ni uno. Son chusma. Al fin y al cabo nosotros llevamos nuestras vidas muy muy alejados del estrato en el que vive esta gente.
> Vivid alejados del sistema y todo lo que represente y estaréis salvos.
> 
> De las víctimas de esta trama abominable, inocentes los hay, como las chicas de la clínica abortista, el caso de la prostituta que fue amante de Mena, a la que mandó matar, o esos asesinatos encargados por hijos que mataban a sus padres para heredar, por nombrar así algunos casos, algún alma despistada que se metió donde no debía, pero básicamente la mayoría de gente muerta aquí son gente que pertenece al entorno este del poder, la masonería y su élite cerrada, traficantes de drogas y sicarios, traidores a la patria y demás indeseables.
> ...





El origen de la corrupción se encuentra en la administración pública (de público solo tiene el nombre), los impuestos (robo de capital).


Mirad las acciones de las empresas privadas que cotizan en bolsa, a ojos de todo el mundo son privadas pero la realidad es que son públicas porque el que quiera puede hacerse accionista, aunque tenga el 0'0001 % de la empresa, pero ya es accionista y obtiene parte de los beneficios de la empresa.


Con la administración pública y sus "servicios" (empresas) esto no sucede, a ojos de todo el mundo son públicas pero la realidad es que son privadas, no cotizan en bolsa y el que quiera no puede hacerse accionista y por lo tanto no puede beneficiarse de parte de los beneficios de la empresa, por poner un ejemplo :


Según datos oficiales, la siguiente empresa :


El CONSEJO GENERAL DEL PODER JUDICIAL :


Ha tenido en 2021 46 millones de dólares en ingresos por ventas, con 581 empleados, dirección CALLE MARQUES DE LA ENSENADA 8, 28004, MADRID España.


Siendo CARLOS LESMES SERRANO el director de la empresa.


Podría aportar más datos interesantes pero la pela es la pela, y este ejemplo lo puedo hacer con el resto de empresas de la administración "pública", la friolera de 18.218 empresas en España, siendo el GOBIERNO VASCO EUSKO JAURLARITZA el que más ingresos por ventas ha tenido en 2021 con 10.285 millones de dólares y 78.000 empleados.


Esto son cifras oficiales, luego habría que sumar las "posibles" corruptelas.


No olvidéis que la mayor parte de los ingresos que tienen estas empresas de la administración "pública" vienen del robo de capital al que trabaja, produce e invierte via impuestos, multas y condenas.


----------



## Debunker (20 May 2022)

El debate que lleváis sobre la GC o derecha-izquierda , creo que lo tenéis confundido porque analizáis desde nuestro ombligo y no con visión global.

La social democracia en todo el mundo occidental que, parece el único mundo que existe, tiene una clarísima agenda a la que se han rendido todas las ideologías , por supuesto la agenda 2030, todo la histeria del CC mientras nos fumigan desde el cielo, el LGBIQ+ , la mujer que renuncia a ser madre , el final del hombre blanco occidental , el final del cristianismo tal como era conocido y practicado, el feminazismo, el transhumanismo, ( a corto plazo tanto policías como militares, serán transhumanos con increibles poderes, robots y ambas cosas a la vez) y la IA que nos hará cagarnos patas abajo, España nunca más será Una, Grande y Libre , España se desmembrará y seremos siervos y esclavos y las élites mandarán sobre nuestras vidas y nuestros pensamientos, hay que joderse que sean 4 millonarios los que explotarán el espacio exterior tanto la Luna como Marte, menos mal que en ese asunto les pronostico un completo fracaso, no se como no lo veis, no se esconden , todo eso está más claro que el agua cristalina y todo eso es para mañana, es el futuro inmediato. 

Lo que ha ocurrido en España, es que al PSOE se le dio carta blanca y bien renumerado para terminar con los pocos o muchos seguidores que quedaran del franquismo, y tan pronto obtuvieron el poder se dedicaron a ello ya con FG, el franquismo una ideología totalmente contraria a lo que vivimos hoy y el PSOE cumplió fielmente eliminando ese movimiento o ideología de mil formas y la derechita cobarde acató las órdenes y poco o nada se diferencia de los sociatas , para mí, según lo observo, los sociatas son maquiavélicos, son todo una enorme mentira y tienen una cara que se la pisan y los de derecha son acomplejados , tan acomplejados que piden perdón por lo que no han hecho, no saben ni defenderse copiando las estrategias de la izquierda , no saben utilizar sus armas. 

La corrupción de los políticos, en todas partes, países y el mundo ha subido a la estratosfera desde los últimos 20 años y actualmente al infinito y más allá , ellos saben los interesantes tiempos que nos esperan , como lo sabemos todos si queremos saberlo, y se dedican a crear sus fortunas para estar cubiertos por si las moscas a ellos o su familia bajan de nivel y tonto el último.


----------



## renko (20 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Lo del ministro sodomita merodeando por la comisaría de Leganés empezaron a decirlo en el chat del domingo, que por lo visto lo estaban comentando en otros canales que se hacen eco del caso. No recuerdo los nombres de esos canales.
> A mi me suena a rumor. Leganés no es un barrio bajo de Madrid, es una localidad, de las más pobladas de la comunidad.
> No veo imposible que un ministro vaya a una comisaría de donde sea si se tercia, pero a mí me suena a rumor la presencia de este tío allí, otra cosa es que hiciera unas llamadas pertinentes, si es que ese gilipollas ha estado interviniendo en estos días en esa comisaría.
> 
> ...



Pues parece que si se personó él mismo en la comisaría. Hay hasta una foto, parece. 

Que Marlaska en persona haya acudido allí a dar instrucciones denota la extrema urgencia de la situación para ellos: *los muertos están allí.*

(al final le tendremos que dar las gracias al hdp de Ruiz)


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Pues parece que si se personó él mismo en la comisaría. Hay hasta una foto, parece.
> 
> Que Marlaska en persona haya acudido allí a dar instrucciones denota la extrema urgencia de la situación para ellos: *los muertos están allí.*
> 
> (al final le tendremos que dar las gracias al hdp de Ruiz)




Yo hasta que no vea la foto, pues...

Aunque el melakaska igual estaba dando clases de chemsex a menores en valencia con su novio el peluquines pus









La Generalitat Valenciana educa a los jóvenes sobre cómo hacer 'chemsex' de "forma segura"


"Todo está bien siempre que haya control". Con estas palabras se referían a la practica del 'chemsex' (uso de drogas psicoactivas en un entorno sexual), los expertos del Instituto Valenciano de la Juventud (IVAJ), durante la campaña publicada en redes sobre las consecuencias de esta práctica.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## renko (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Pues parece que si se personó él mismo en la comisaría. Hay hasta una foto, parece.
> 
> Que Marlaska en persona haya acudido allí a dar instrucciones denota la extrema urgencia de la situación para ellos: *los muertos están allí.*
> 
> (al final le tendremos que dar las gracias al hdp de Ruiz)



..... y puestos a soñar un poco, no me sorprendería que el propio Mena les tenga preparada una sorpresita para joderles después de haberle dado la patada en el culo. Además,_ pa lo que le queda en el convento_..... (86 tacos)

Del mismo modo que cualquier dia nos podemos levantar con la noticia de su fallecimiento (oficialmente por una "larga enfermedad", seguramente  )


----------



## renko (20 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> * DIONISIO MONTEJO BENIto*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Qué olfato tiene el juez Presencia !!
En el video del directo de ayer, pusieron el video de ese nombramiento que aparece en la foto.
Cuando Dioniso Montejo toma la palabra en el video, recuerda su curriculum y cita los lugares donde ha trabajado. Pues atención, antes de Leganés estuvo de comisario en *Vinaroz*, donde está otra de las fosas. *Este tio les daba cobertura. *
Presencia le llama directamente "el enterrador" 

Ojo porque también estuvo destinado en la* policia judicial* de Madrid !!!! Escuchad el corte donde lo dice y las conclusiones de Santi y del agudo juez Presencia:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Qué olfato tiene el juez Presencia !!
> En el video del directo de ayer, pusieron el video de ese nombramiento que aparece en la foto.
> Cuando Dioniso Montejo toma la palabra en el video, recuerda su curriculum y cita los lugares donde ha trabajado. Pues atención, antes de Leganés estuvo de comisario en *Vinaroz*, donde está otra de las fosas. *Este tio les daba cobertura. *
> Presencia le llama directamente "el enterrador"
> ...




Ojo que puede que no esten ! y que le hayan hecho " contra inteligencia" tambien a ellos

hay que ser precavidos ... pero bueno, ya esta lanzada la cosa, a ver que se averigua


----------



## renko (20 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Ojo que puede que no esten ! y que le hayan hecho " contra inteligencia" tambien a ellos
> 
> hay que ser precavidos ... pero bueno, ya esta lanzada la cosa, a ver que se averigua



Lo dudo. Los cuerpos deben de estar allí. Y no les ha dado tiempo material a quitarlos porque se han enterado de que están alli por el canal de Santi. 

(Gracias, Ruiz. Púdrete en el infierno pero gracias por lo que has hecho)


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Pues parece que si se personó él mismo en la comisaría. Hay hasta una foto, parece.
> 
> Que Marlaska en persona haya acudido allí a dar instrucciones denota la extrema urgencia de la situación para ellos: *los muertos están allí.*
> 
> (al final le tendremos que dar las gracias al hdp de Ruiz)




Ostras, yo pensaba que era un rumor. 

Si esto es cierto, indica la gravedad del asunto. ¿Por eso los polis no hicieron nada?, se fueron porque les llamaron de la central según dijo uno. Si es cierto que el menestro estuvo allí, igual les mandaron a ver de qué gente se trataba los que se habían convocad y que intenciones tenían, si eran pacíficos, etc. 
Aunque yo creo que de ser cierto, ya sabrían que se iban a reunir en ese sitio.


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Qué olfato tiene el juez Presencia !!
> En el video del directo de ayer, pusieron el video de ese nombramiento que aparece en la foto.
> Cuando Dioniso Montejo toma la palabra en el video, recuerda su curriculum y cita los lugares donde ha trabajado. Pues atención, antes de Leganés estuvo de comisario en *Vinaroz*, donde está otra de las fosas. *Este tio les daba cobertura. *
> Presencia le llama directamente "el enterrador"
> ...




Anoche vi un vídeo antiguo de los Royuela, en el que cuentan como Mena mandó matar al novio de su hija. Y empezaron a hablar de topos y trigo nada limpio de la PJ de Madrid. Igual era cuando estaba destinado allí ese tío.
En ese vídeo sacan las notas con Ruiz, a la hija lo más suave que le dice Mena, a su propia hija, es "puta".

Como para fiarse de la policía, menuda cúpula tienen. Y los demás agentes obedecen a estos sin chistar.


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> ..... y puestos a soñar un poco, no me sorprendería que el propio Mena les tenga preparada una sorpresita para joderles después de haberle dado la patada en el culo. Además,_ pa lo que le queda en el convento_..... (86 tacos)
> 
> Del mismo modo que cualquier dia nos podemos levantar con la noticia de su fallecimiento (oficialmente por una "larga enfermedad", seguramente  )




A mi me da la sensación que Mena palma pronto. Lo raro es que no se lo hayan cargado antes.
Por lo tanto ya es oficial que Ruiz es fiambre. ¿No?.


----------



## renko (20 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ostras, yo pensaba que era un rumor.
> 
> Si esto es cierto, indica la gravedad del asunto. ¿Por eso los polis no hicieron nada?, se fueron porque les llamaron de la central según dijo uno. Si es cierto que el menestro estuvo allí, igual les mandaron a ver de qué gente se trataba los que se habían convocad y que intenciones tenían, si eran pacíficos, etc.
> Aunque yo creo que de ser cierto, ya sabrían que se iban a reunir en ese sitio.



No está confirmado, eh ? Al parecer hay una chica que le hizo una foto. Pero verle, se ve que le han visto. Pero con pinzas en todo caso.


----------



## renko (20 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> A mi me da la sensación que Mena palma pronto. Lo raro es que no se lo hayan cargado antes.
> Por lo tanto ya es oficial que Ruiz es fiambre. ¿No?.



Si, Mena huele a fiambre ya. A ver si hay suerte y antes nos hace algún regalito

Lo de Ruiz, confirmado.


----------



## renko (20 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Anoche vi un vídeo antiguo de los Royuela, en el que cuentan como Mena mandó matar al novio de su hija. Y empezaron a hablar de topos y trigo nada limpio de la PJ de Madrid. Igual era cuando estaba destinado allí ese tío.
> En ese vídeo sacan las notas con Ruiz, a la hija lo más suave que le dice Mena, a su propia hija, es "puta".
> 
> Como para fiarse de la policía, menuda cúpula tienen. Y los demás agentes obedecen a estos sin chistar.



Hasta se planteó cargarse a su propia hija si le seguía tocando los cojones. Lo recuerdo perfectamente. Así se lo dijo a Ruiz en una nota. Se ve que la muy zorra se enrollaba con camellos para que la invitaran a coca.


----------



## renko (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Hasta se planteó cargarse a su propia hija si le seguía tocando los cojones. Lo recuerdo perfectamente. Así se lo dijo a Ruiz en una nota. Se ve que la muy zorra se enrollaba con camellos para que la invitaran a coca.



De hecho acabo de recordar que le encargó a Ruiz que la dieran una paliza junto con su novio, un camello. 
Creo recordar que al dia siguiente le dijo a su padre que las heridas que tenía eran de un accidente o algo así. Ella no sospechaba que su padre estaba detrás del escarmiento.


----------



## renko (20 May 2022)

Este sábado (mañana) Santi R. se va a personar en la comisaría de Leganés a interponer la denuncia. A las 17.00 horas. Lo ha anunciado en plan de que se reúna allí la mayor cantidad de gente posible a esa hora.


----------



## Bimmer (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Qué olfato tiene el juez Presencia !!
> En el video del directo de ayer, pusieron el video de ese nombramiento que aparece en la foto.
> Cuando Dioniso Montejo toma la palabra en el video, recuerda su curriculum y cita los lugares donde ha trabajado. Pues atención, antes de Leganés estuvo de comisario en *Vinaroz*, donde está otra de las fosas. *Este tio les daba cobertura. *
> Presencia le llama directamente "el enterrador"
> ...




Esa "coincidencia" es igual que la de Tree Movers, la empresa vecina de la nave sospechosa de Leganés hubiera realizado unas obras en San Sebastián de los Reyes allá por 2005 - 2006 según un forero que lo dijo el otro día por aquí.


----------



## Bimmer (20 May 2022)

No concibo este vídeo :





¿A quién no se le ocurre activar la grabadora del móvil? O igual es mentira y si que tienen grabada la conversación, os recuerdo que Alberto Royuela ha dicho que tienen audios de Ruiz y compañía, pero todavía no los han publicado, claramente forma parte de el plan.


Por cierto, el policia bajo que ha amenazado con asesinar a Pedro Rosillo, por casualidades de la vida creo saber quién es, policias bajos no hay muchos, estando en Madrid y siendo una basura, solo hace falta enterarse de si tiene un instagram de policia polémico con cierta repercusión para confirmar que se trata del mismo sujeto que tengo en mente.


Cosas que ha hecho este sujeto de referencia : Mostrar continuamente afán de agredir a Raúl Castañeda (la pesadilla de los usureros) con una cuenta de policía nacional (el cobarde no enseña la cara) que cuenta con más de 20 mil seguidores, dió "like" a muchos comentarios que decian de "dar de hostias", "una paliza" a Raúl Castañeda.


Aparte de manipular y tergiversar varios vídeos sobre Castañeda así como censurar comentarios, sin ir más lejos a mi me bloqueó por hablarle del expediente royuela.


----------



## javvi (20 May 2022)

¿Alguno de estos?















Leganés recibe a su nuevo comisario


Dionisio Montejo ha tomado posesión de su cargo tras nueve meses con el puesto vacante




cadenaser.com


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Pues parece que si se personó él mismo en la comisaría. Hay hasta una foto, parece.
> 
> Que Marlaska en persona haya acudido allí a dar instrucciones denota la extrema urgencia de la situación para ellos: *los muertos están allí.*
> 
> (al final le tendremos que dar las gracias al hdp de Ruiz)




"El mal está al servicio del bien".

Le escuché está frase al maestro cabalista Albert Gozlán, y cada vez estoy más convencido que es así. El mal, tiene un "sentido" en el plan divino, aunque casi siempre se nos escape a los mortales.


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Si, Mena huele a fiambre ya. A ver si hay suerte y antes nos hace algún regalito
> 
> Lo de Ruiz, confirmado.



Se que es mucho pedir... pero os imaginais un arrepentimiento tipo Don Juan Tenorio y que tire de la manta con todo?


----------



## Liberal templado (20 May 2022)

Fuera del ruido que ese hace con esta historia de Leganés, ¿no tenéis la sensación allá en el fondo, fondo, que no se va a encontrar nada en la nave? Hablo a los veteranos: ¿cuántas decepciones llevamos ya?


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Si, Mena huele a fiambre ya. A ver si hay suerte y antes nos hace algún regalito
> 
> Lo de Ruiz, confirmado.




A todo esto Renko, ¿Ruiz ha palmado de muerte natural y/o enfermedad o se lo han cargado?.


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Hasta se planteó cargarse a su propia hija si le seguía tocando los cojones. Lo recuerdo perfectamente. Así se lo dijo a Ruiz en una nota. Se ve que la muy zorra se enrollaba con camellos para que la invitaran a coca.



Ya ves, que le decía Ruiz que no se dejara llevar por la compasión si veía necesario matarla. De hecho le encargó que le dieran una paliza.

Y al novio camello ella le contaba el dinero que tenía el padre en el extranjero, esa fue la causa que lleva a Mena a matarlo, siendo el novio camello un mexicano que a saber si de su país ya traía "bagaje" con la mafia allia, viendo que aquí se dedicaba a ellos..

Se lo cargaron llevándoselo en una estación de servicio de camino a Murcia y soltaron el cadáver por ahí.


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> "El mal está al servicio del bien".
> 
> Le escuché está frase al maestro cabalista Albert Gozlán, y cada vez estoy más convencido que es así. El mal, tiene un "sentido" en el plan divino, aunque casi siempre se nos escape a los mortales.





¿Podrías desarrollar esto por favor?.

Al maestro Gozlan le conocí en Madrid en una conferencia, admiro su trabajo pero hay un algo que no me cuaja del todo. Conferencia muy interesante, una gran cantidad de trabajo que tiene, pero salí de allí un poco, meeeh.


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Se que es mucho pedir... pero os imaginais un arrepentimiento tipo Don Juan Tenorio y que tire de la manta con todo?




Jordi Pujol decía que si le tocaban mucho los cojones tiraba de la manta. 
Pensaba que se trataba de una mafia gorda, o algo estilo Alcasser, pero ahora que se de esta trama desde que la descubrí, pienso que se refería a todo este asunto.


----------



## javvi (20 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ya ves, que le decía Ruiz que no se dejara llevar por la compasión si veía necesario matarla. De hecho le encargó que le dieran una paliza.
> 
> Y al novio camello ella le contaba el dinero que tenía el padre en el extranjero, esa fue la causa que lleva a Mena a matarlo, siendo el novio camello un mexicano que a saber si de su país ya traía "bagaje" con la mafia allia, viendo que aquí se dedicaba a ellos..
> 
> Se lo cargaron llevándoselo en una estación de servicio de camino a Murcia y soltaron el cadáver por ahí.



Hablo de memoria. Si no recuerdo mal, eso es lo que dicen las notas. Pero Ruiz le engaña a Mena, en realidad le dio un toque al mejicano y le dijo que no volviese por allí. Años después los Royuela le localizaron por Murcia. O eso es lo que me parece recordar.


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Este sábado (mañana) Santi R. se va a personar en la comisaría de Leganés a interponer la denuncia. A las 17.00 horas. Lo ha anunciado en plan de que se reúna allí la mayor cantidad de gente posible a esa hora.




Ha sido listo Santiago. Si va mucha gente, se asegura que alguien grabe la entrada y salida, no sea que en el calabozo le puedan hacer algo...le recomendaron esto mismo en el vídeo que colgó anoche.


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Hablo de memoria. Si no recuerdo mal, eso es lo que dicen las notas. Pero Ruiz le engaña a Mena, en realidad le dio un toque al mejicano y le dijo que no volviese por allí. Años después los Royuela le localizaron por Murcia. O eso es lo que me parece recordar.




En ese vídeo Alberto dice que él llegó a estar presente en el portal del mexicano en Murcia. 
No sabía ese dato que comentas de no matarlo sino acojonarlo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 May 2022)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Fuera del ruido que ese hace con esta historia de Leganés, ¿no tenéis la sensación allá en el fondo, fondo, que no se va a encontrar nada en la nave? Hablo a los veteranos: ¿cuántas decepciones llevamos ya?



yo creo que al 70-80 % que no van a encontrar nada ya

fijate lo que te digo. ni aun estando

no digo que no estuvieran, creo que si podrian haber estado, pero tengo la sensacion ahora mismo de que les podrian haber filtrado informacion no actualizada

al menos en lo que nos deja royuela padre a nosotros conocer : que hay unas notas que dice eso. punto

salvo que alberto royuela tenga otras pruebas mas alla de las notas escritas ( seguimiento que hayan hecho el mismo para el ) 
o que tenga videos de los otros yendo a sacar los cuerpos, para trasladarlos
o alguna sopresa asi.

Si no es asi, si solo son las notas ... me da la sensacion de que alli ya no estan . o que incluso estando pueden no encontrarlos.

por que solo basta que esten un pocos metros mas hacia alli o alla.... pero que no los veas ... y no vas a levantar toda la nave


----------



## Debunker (20 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Podrías desarrollar esto por favor?.
> 
> Al maestro Gozlan le conocí en Madrid en una conferencia, admiro su trabajo pero hay un algo que no me cuaja del todo. Conferencia muy interesante, una gran cantidad de trabajo que tiene, pero salí de allí un poco, meeeh.



A mi también me gustaría que lo desarrollara, de hecho en un artículo reciente de J.M. de Prada venía a decir algo así, no le llamaba mal pero sí sufrimiento y dolor producido por el mismo hombre y era necesario sufrirlo para aprender a radicarlo pero también para disfrutar de la felicidad.


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> A mi también me gustaría que lo desarrollara, de hecho en un artículo reciente de J.M. de Prada venía a decir algo así, no le llamaba mal pero sí sufrimiento y dolor producido por el mismo hombre y era necesario sufrirlo para aprender a radicarlo pero también para disfrutar de la felicidad.




Es muy interesante.


----------



## Duda Metódica (20 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> yo creo que al 70-80 % que no van a encontrar nada ya
> 
> fijate lo que te digo. ni aun estando
> 
> ...



En uno de los últimos videos, puede ser el de D. Alberto y Celades o alguno de Santi, ahora no lo recuerdo, dicen que se llegó a la nave mediante seguimientos, por lo que es casi seguro que esa es la nave. Podría ser que Ruiz no dijese la verdad en su nota a Cano Vidal y que no estén allí los inquilinos. Veo más dificil que los hayan llevado y luego los hayan sacado.
En lo que si estoy de acuerdo es en que puede ser que estén allí y no sean capaces de encontrarlos. La tarea no es fácil, hay que ser muy exhaustivo y meticuloso y contar con medios y gente preparada.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 May 2022)

MUY APROPIADO EL OUTFIT BLACK

POR ALGUNA RAZON TAMBIEN ESTA RUNRUNEADO EL CONCEPTO

*ONLY BLACK *



*asi que lo copio a ver si las IA lo cogen y favorecen nuestro ... proposito *

*10:07*
9.2K viewsFreedom Belle , May 20 at 15:17









t.me/FreedomBelleDataDrops/9063 2.7K viewsMay 20 at 15:21


insterstellar | quantum |​


----------



## renko (20 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> A todo esto Renko, ¿Ruiz ha palmado de muerte natural y/o enfermedad o se lo han cargado?.



Se lo han cargado !!! 

El CNI por orden de Zp. MR mediante


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 May 2022)

LO QUE PASO EN LA COMISARIA DE LEGANES | EL ARCONTE | PEDRO ROSILLO |

​


----------



## renko (20 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> "El mal está al servicio del bien".
> 
> Le escuché está frase al maestro cabalista Albert Gozlán, y cada vez estoy más convencido que es así. El mal, tiene un "sentido" en el plan divino, aunque casi siempre se nos escape a los mortales.



Sabes ? conocía a Gozlan desde hace tiempo y he visto algunos videos suyos en los últimos años. Pero es desde hace unos meses que lo sigo de forma casi compulsiva. Nunca me había resonado tanto lo que explica.


----------



## renko (20 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Se que es mucho pedir... pero os imaginais un arrepentimiento tipo Don Juan Tenorio y que tire de la manta con todo?



Yo creo que está demasiado endurecido e inyectado de odio como para que eso suceda. Su estilo sería más el de vengarse de los que le han defenestrado haciéndoles una gran putada. Me cuadra más con su "talante".

En cualquier caso, sea una u otra la opción, win-win para nosotros.


----------



## renko (20 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ya ves, que le decía Ruiz que no se dejara llevar por la compasión si veía necesario matarla. De hecho le encargó que le dieran una paliza.
> 
> Y al novio camello ella le contaba el dinero que tenía el padre en el extranjero, esa fue la causa que lleva a Mena a matarlo, siendo el novio camello un mexicano que a saber si de su país ya traía "bagaje" con la mafia allia, viendo que aquí se dedicaba a ellos..
> 
> Se lo cargaron llevándoselo en una estación de servicio de camino a Murcia y soltaron el cadáver por ahí.



Exactamente, si señor.


----------



## renko (20 May 2022)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Fuera del ruido que ese hace con esta historia de Leganés, ¿no tenéis la sensación allá en el fondo, fondo, que no se va a encontrar nada en la nave? Hablo a los veteranos: ¿cuántas decepciones llevamos ya?



Yo creo que ahora si que si. Lo que está por ver es lo que harán ellos para evitar que se descubra el pastel. Y eso puede ser peligroso. Lo importante es que la peña se movilice a saco y haya siempre gente allí. Eso les desquiciará porque les deja sin margen de maniobra. El pueblo unido es un arma invencible. Y si empleas la fuerza contra ese pueblo, es todavía peor.

El jaque que les hemos hecho es de la ostia.


----------



## renko (20 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> En ese vídeo Alberto dice que él llegó a estar presente en el portal del mexicano en Murcia.
> No sabía ese dato que comentas de no matarlo sino acojonarlo.



Aparecen dos novios en las notas. A uno de los novios si se lo cargaron. Con el otro hicieron eso que decís.


----------



## renko (20 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Podrías desarrollar esto por favor?.
> 
> Al maestro Gozlan le conocí en Madrid en una conferencia, admiro su trabajo pero hay un algo que no me cuaja del todo. Conferencia muy interesante, una gran cantidad de trabajo que tiene, pero salí de allí un poco, meeeh.



Yo hay cosas de las que cuenta que, o no me interesan o no las entiendo (meditaciones con letras hebreas, etc)..., pero hay muchas de las respuestas que da a las preguntas de sus seguidores que me parecen muy muy buenas. Y luego tiene videos con contenido que ha decodificado de la Torah, el Zohar, el Libro de los Palacios (Enoc)....., que son excelentes.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Yo creo que ahora si que si. Lo que está por ver es lo que harán ellos para evitar que se descubra el pastel. Y eso puede ser peligroso. Lo importante es que la peña se movilice a saco y haya siempre gente allí. Eso les desquiciará porque les deja sin margen de maniobra. El pueblo unido es un arma invencible. Y si empleas la fuerza contra ese pueblo, es todavía peor.
> 
> El jaque que les hemos hecho es de la ostia.



NO


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Se lo han cargado !!!
> 
> El CNI por orden de Zp. MR mediante




¿MR? ¿El gallego que se fue de copas cuando el Congreso estaba en plena actividad aquella noche?


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Yo creo que está demasiado endurecido e inyectado de odio como para que eso suceda. Su estilo sería más el de vengarse de los que le han defenestrado haciéndoles una gran putada. Me cuadra más con su "talante".
> 
> En cualquier caso, sea una u otra la opción, win-win para nosotros.




Yo creo que Mena, si sigue en sus cabales, tendrá algo gordo guardado bajo la manga para putear y hacer algo antes de palmar. Incluso lo puede tener organizado ya de antemano.


----------



## renko (20 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿MR? ¿El gallego que se fue de copas cuando el Congreso estaba en plena actividad aquella noche?



Margarita


----------



## renko (20 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Yo creo que Mena, si sigue en sus cabales, tendrá algo gordo guardado bajo la manga para putear y hacer algo antes de palmar. Incluso lo puede tener organizado ya de antemano.



Seguro. Por eso yo creo que se lo quieren cargar cuanto antes. A ver quien golpea primero.


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Yo hay cosas de las que cuenta que, o no me interesan o no las entiendo (meditaciones con letras hebreas, etc)..., pero hay muchas de las respuestas que da a las preguntas de sus seguidores que me parecen muy muy buenas. Y luego tiene videos con contenido que ha decodificado de la Torah, el Zohar, el Libro de los Palacios (Enoc)....., que son excelentes.




Sí, el contenido decodificado es una pasada, pero hay algo que no me termina de cuajar. 
Pero cuando estuve allí y vibtodo, creo que el método va enfocado a judíos. Y los que no lo éramos, nos podemos sentir excluidos de esto. 
Hay mucho proselitismo en ese mundo suyo. Percibo algo que no me termina de gustar, y mi experiencia en aquel evento fue no como yo me lo esperaba. Pude conocerle personalmente, eso sí, fue muy amable. 

Además que bueno, como mis creencias son cristianas y para mí Cristo lo es todo, no puedo estar de acuerdo con su espera del Mesías. Para mí ya vino, y es sólo uno, ellos esperan al suyo. 

No obstante, descubrir su canal fue un descubrimiento bueno.


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Margarita




Coño, que se me ha ido la olla. Esta buena lagarta está hecha.

¿Por qué creéis que se han cargado a Ruiz?. ¿Era molesto?. Si la trama de los muertos de la nave empezó desde el 1 de septiembre al 31 de diciembre de 2021, ¿en qué fecha le dieron matarile a Ruiz si él está detrás de esos muertos de las naves?. 

En el último vídeo donde sale Alberto con Celades, Royuela hablanen presente cuando Celades menciona al "monstruo" y dice Alberto: "a Mena le llama así Ruiz, por están peleados". Habla en presente y es lo que me parece curioso.


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Seguro. Por eso yo creo que se lo quieren cargar cuanto antes. A ver quien golpea primero.




Qué maravilloso es que se maten todos entre ellos.


----------



## renko (20 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Sí, el contenido decodificado es una pasada, pero hay algo que no me termina de cuajar.
> Pero cuando estuve allí y vibtodo, creo que el método va enfocado a judíos. Y los que no lo éramos, nos podemos sentir excluidos de esto.
> Hay mucho proselitismo en ese mundo suyo. Percibo algo que no me termina de gustar, y mi experiencia en aquel evento fue no como yo me lo esperaba. Pude conocerle personalmente, eso sí, fue muy amable.
> 
> ...



Él no excluye a nadie, al contrario. Él no considera judio a nadie por su raza, genética, tradición o lo que sea. Para él cualquiera que se acerque a los "secretos del Cielo", como él lo llama (o de la Torah), es decir, cualquiera con deseo de alcanzar su máxima expresión como ser humano, ya es judío.

Yo también soy cristiano, pero me siento judío (como lo era Jesús al fin y al cabo !!!). Judío de los que habla él. Nada que ver con el sionismo internacional que controla la banca, el estado de Israel, los massmedia mundiales, etc.... para oscuros intereses o poderes ocultos.

Lo que me decepcionó un poco de él es que se ha tragado lo de la plandemia.


----------



## renko (20 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Coño, que se me ha ido la olla. Esta buena lagarta está hecha.
> 
> ¿Por qué creéis que se han cargado a Ruiz?. ¿Era molesto?. Si la trama de los muertos de la nave empezó desde el 1 de septiembre al 31 de diciembre de 2021, ¿en qué fecha le dieron matarile a Ruiz si él está detrás de esos muertos de las naves?.
> 
> En el último vídeo donde sale Alberto con Celades, Royuela hablanen presente cuando Celades menciona al "monstruo" y dice Alberto: "a Mena le llama así Ruiz, por están peleados". Habla en presente y es lo que me parece curioso.



Si te digo la verdad, no lo recuerdo del todo


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Él no excluye a nadie, al contrario. Él no considera judio a nadie por su raza, genética, tradición o lo que sea. Para él cualquiera que se acerque a los "secretos del Cielo", como él lo llama (o de la Torah), es decir, cualquiera con deseo de alcanzar su máxima expresión como ser humano, ya es judío.
> 
> Yo también soy cristiano, pero me siento judío (como lo era Jesús al fin y al cabo !!!). Judío de los que habla él. Nada que ver con el sionismo internacional que controla la banca, el estado de Israel, los massmedia mundiales, etc.... para oscuros intereses o poderes ocultos.
> 
> Lo que me decepcionó un poco de él es que se ha tragado lo de la plandemia.




Ha hecho muchísima propaganda de la pandemia. A raíz de ahí, lo dejé de seguir.


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 May 2022)

De que me suena el periodista Celades? Salia en el Mississipi de Pepe Navarro o algo en los 90?


----------



## Lagam Bautista (20 May 2022)

Se sabe algo de cómo ha ido la denuncia en la comisaría de Leganes?..


----------



## Bimmer (20 May 2022)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Fuera del ruido que ese hace con esta historia de Leganés, ¿no tenéis la sensación allá en el fondo, fondo, que no se va a encontrar nada en la nave? Hablo a los veteranos: ¿cuántas decepciones llevamos ya?




Unas cuantas pero forma parte de el plan el "fracasar", en este vídeo :





Alberto dice que tienen audios de Ruiz. Tenemos que dar por hecho que también tienes vídeos de Ruiz e incluso de toda la banda.


¿Por qué creo que fracasan a propósito? Para despistar y debilitar a la funcimafia, para que se peleen mucho entre ellos hasta que cometan un fallo y le pongan a huevo a los Royuela el dar jaque mate con un peón coronado (un saludo a quien pille la referencia).





Duda Metódica dijo:


> En uno de los últimos videos, puede ser el de D. Alberto y Celades o alguno de Santi, ahora no lo recuerdo, dicen que se llegó a la nave mediante seguimientos, por lo que es casi seguro que esa es la nave. Podría ser que Ruiz no dijese la verdad en su nota a Cano Vidal y que no estén allí los inquilinos. Veo más dificil que los hayan llevado y luego los hayan sacado.
> En lo que si estoy de acuerdo es en que puede ser que estén allí y no sean capaces de encontrarlos. La tarea no es fácil, hay que ser muy exhaustivo y meticuloso y contar con medios y gente preparada.




Exacto, si hay seguimiento hay vídeos de los acusados entrando en la nave.


Por cierto, no entiendo por qué creéis que los muertos están enterrados en el terreno de al lado de la nave 70, dicho terreno da de lleno a las ventanas de la nave de al lado, "importaciones industriales" se llama, se supone que es ajena a la banda criminal, en caso de que sea ajena no tiene sentido exponerse a enterrar los cuerpos ahí, ya no por las ventanas de la nave, sino por las posibles cámaras.


Veo más factible que estén enterrados en el "garaje" de al lado de la nave 68, como mostré aquí :




Bimmer dijo:


> Si no me columpio y si @javvi lo puede confirmar (soy un negado para usar bien el buscador), parte de las notas las guardan en buenas condiciones y las manipulan usando guantes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bimmer (21 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Según datos oficiales, la siguiente empresa :
> 
> El CONSEJO GENERAL DEL PODER JUDICIAL :
> 
> ...



*OJO A ESTO :*

NUEVA TERRAIN SL no existe con actividad comercial oficial/legal en Leganés, si existe en otras ciudades de España pero no en Madrid (Leganés), hay otra NUEVA TERRAIN fundada en 2007 en Polonia, no sé si tendrá que ver, es curioso que coincida el nombre de una empresa española con una polaca.


Pero eso no es todo, TREE MOVERS, la empresa del nervioso, la empresa de las máquinas que se dedican a mover tierra y plantar árboles, la empresa que según Miguel Rix dice en el siguiente vídeo en el minuto 30 que hizo unas obras en San Sebastián de los Reyes entre 2005 y 2006 :





No tiene actividad comercial legal/oficial en ningún sitio, en ninguno, no presenta cuentas de su actividad comercial.


Y no os exagero al decir que si una empresa legal no está en dicha base de datos a la que tengo acceso es porque tiene mucha mierda que esconder.


NUEVA TERRAIN SL en la actualidad tiene empresas oficiales / legales en las siguientes ciudades :



VITORIA-GASTEIZ

JAEN

SANTOVENIA DE LA VALDONCINA

MOLINA DE SEGURA

VALLADOLID

PALMA

CASTELLON DE LA PLANA

VIGO

TORDESILLAS


Por ejemplo la que tienen en VITORIA-GASTEIZ está ligada a 21 sucursales y estos son los principales cargos de la de VITORIA-GASTEIZ :


PEDRO LARRUCEA MARTÍNEZ : Presidente


RUBÉN AGUIÑACO GARCÍA : Miembro del consejo de directores

JOSÉ RAMÓN CADAHIA CASLA : Miembro del consejo de directores

JOSÉ ANTONIO CAMACHO GUADALUPE : Miembro del consejo de directores


Invoco a Don @javvi para que por favor se adentre en una investigación de las suyas y nos deleite con la información que obtenga de estos individuos, me llama mucho la atención el tal "CADAHIA CASLA", es un prestigioso abogado que oculta por una extraña razón en su linkedin que es miembro del consejo de directores de NUEVA TERRAIN SL.


----------



## Sissebuto (21 May 2022)

SI QUIERES OCULTAR ALGO PONLO A LA VISTA DE TODOS
Lo que entierran son x metros cúbicos de tierra (en los que irán huesos y algo de ropa). Es decir, un camión basculando arena.De cara a la galería un simple movimiento de tierras. No tienen porqué haberlo hecho de noche. Pienso que de día, a la vista de todos se pasa más desapercibido. 
Lo lógico es que esté dentro de la propiedad privada ; fuera de ella, cualquier perro paseando u otro animal podría oler algo.


----------



## Uritorco (21 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Él no excluye a nadie, al contrario. Él no considera judio a nadie por su raza, genética, tradición o lo que sea. Para él cualquiera que se acerque a los "secretos del Cielo", como él lo llama (o de la Torah), es decir, cualquiera con deseo de alcanzar su máxima expresión como ser humano, ya es judío.
> 
> Yo también soy cristiano, pero me siento judío (como lo era Jesús al fin y al cabo !!!). Judío de los que habla él. Nada que ver con el sionismo internacional que controla la banca, el estado de Israel, los massmedia mundiales, etc.... para oscuros intereses o poderes ocultos.
> 
> Lo que me decepcionó un poco de él es que se ha tragado lo de la plandemia.



Con todo el respeto, estáis más perdidos que la una. ¿De verdad ese tipo de personas son vuestros referentes intelectuales? Espero que el consumo de grifa y otras despreciables sustancias tóxicas no anden también interactuando por el medio.
Ya no llegan con los judíos de raza que ahora hay que inventar otros. En realidad, la raza blanca está profundamente judaizada. No solo es una subyugación mental y espiritual sino que afecta incluso al campo de la biología, de ahí que las masónicas monarquías española y británica practiquen la circuncisión ritual de sus miembros.

Teína razón el prominente e influyente hebreo Harold Wallace Rosenthal, muy vinculado a la Fundación Rockefeller, cuando habló públicamente de este fenómeno. Leete la reveladora e impactante entrevista que le realizó en 1976 el periodista (cristiano) Walter White Jr. y que publicaría algo más tarde (1978) en un libro con el título "La tiranía oculta". El primero se fue demasiado de la boca y se lo cargaron poco después en un atentado en Turquía por revelar el modus operandi del "pueblo elegido" para conseguir la dominación planetaria y la subyugación de los "goyim" de la que él mismo se jactaba. Llegaba incluso a admitir que su dios (el de las Doce Tribus) era Lucifer. El documento anda circulando por la red.


----------



## Uritorco (21 May 2022)




----------



## CesareLombroso (21 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


>




Como se puede poner la denuncia a nombre de otro si no hay un poder notarial que asi lo diga? pregunto desde la ignorancia.


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> De que me suena el periodista Celades? Salia en el Mississipi de Pepe Navarro o algo en los 90?




Dijo una cosa curiosa el otro día en el vídeo de Alberto en la 4a entrevista (último vídeo del patriarca Royuela de estos días de atrás). 
Cuando coge la foto de Javier Royuela, hijo asesinado al que le adulteraron la droga (le suministraba la droga un policía y el chico quiso cantar sobre la mafia que se la facilitaba), Celades dice que él conoció a Javier en el pasado, que entonces él (Celades), estaba en el mercado inmobiliario, y...no dijo más, ahí se quedó la frase, así que ese sería el entorno en el que le conoció, a través de inmobiliarias o algo así (lo interpreto de esa manera). 

Tiene voz de comunicador desde luego.


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Podrías desarrollar esto por favor?.
> 
> Al maestro Gozlan le conocí en Madrid en una conferencia, admiro su trabajo pero hay un algo que no me cuaja del todo. Conferencia muy interesante, una gran cantidad de trabajo que tiene, pero salí de allí un poco, meeeh.



El mal sufrido.

Desde mi punto de vista , cuando sufres el mal, viene a ser una especie de "entrenador personal" de almas por una parte.

El mal es la ginkana de esta vida que va poniendo a pruebas nuestras potencias del alma y que nos hace mejorar...de algun extraño modo nos "pastorea" hacia el bien

El mal realizado

Y por otra parte, cuando lo practicas, el mal es un camino espinoso y doloroso que te esta "invitando" a abandonarlo cuanto antes...como el motor de un coche llevado en una marcha demasiado corta. Mirad a Ruiz, criando malvas, o a Mena ¿de que le sirve el poder y dinero acumulado ahora?. 

En ambos casos el mal "nos empuja" hacia el bien, hacia la superación del mal reconociendo nuestra pequeñez y confiando en Dios para que nos guíe, sin miedo, por "el valle de la muerte".

Realmente el mal es antinatural, requiere una gran cantidad de esfuerzo mental y desgaste vivir en el mal. Por ello decía San Agustín que el pecado, el error es humano, pero la persistencia en el error es del diablo.


----------



## Demodé (21 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Qué maravilloso es que se maten todos entre ellos.



Habría que ver dónde están ahora muchos de esos, si tenían alma o eran meros antropoides sin alma, personajes mátrix.

Lo del sargento Ruiz de todos modos no es manera de acabar después de tanto "trabajo". Al CNI siempre le hacen quedar mal cómo se nota el amor a España en la "organización"......

Además salvó a la hija del fiscal Mena, éste le había dado luz verde para matarla me parece pero no sé si le llegó a dar una paliza, desobedeció en uno de los episodios más especiales de la "Romanza Criminale" cañí.


----------



## renko (21 May 2022)

Sissebuto dijo:


> SI QUIERES OCULTAR ALGO PONLO A LA VISTA DE TODOS
> Lo que entierran son x metros cúbicos de tierra (en los que irán huesos y algo de ropa). Es decir, un camión basculando arena.De cara a la galería un simple movimiento de tierras. No tienen porqué haberlo hecho de noche. Pienso que de día, a la vista de todos se pasa más desapercibido.
> Lo lógico es que esté dentro de la propiedad privada ; fuera de ella, cualquier perro paseando u otro animal podría oler algo.



Exacto. es de sentido común


----------



## Duda Metódica (21 May 2022)

Según la nota de Ruiz: "... _te cuento: mis hombres trabajaron duro durante tres noches para *levantar el suelo* que está sobre tierra campa. cavaron hondo y en tres viajes liquidaron el traslado, *recolocando el suelo* tal como estaba._ ..."

Queda claro que los trabajos, o al menos el grueso de ellos, se hicieron de noche.
Se habla de levantar y recolocar un suelo, por lo que el enterramiento debe de haberse realizado en el interior de la nave, o en el exterior en una zona asfaltada o cementada, que está sobre tierra campa, como la marcada en la foto.
Puede que se cavara en la tierra campa y se levantase algo de ese suelo de modo que los inquilinos acabaran bajo la zona con suelo. Eso es más seguro que dejarlos solo bajo tierra.


----------



## Monsieur George (21 May 2022)

Están haciendo catas del terreno.


----------



## renko (21 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El mal sufrido.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista , cuando sufres el mal, viene a ser una especie de "entrenador personal" de almas por una parte.
> 
> ...



Nivelazo el tuyo, HM


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (21 May 2022)

¿Ya han encontrado los fiambres de Pepe Navarro y Richard Vaughan?


----------



## javvi (21 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Invoco a Don @javvi para que por favor se adentre en una investigación de las suyas y nos deleite con la información que obtenga de estos individuos, me llama mucho la atención el tal "CADAHIA CASLA", es un prestigioso abogado que oculta por una extraña razón en su linkedin que es miembro del consejo de directores de NUEVA TERRAIN SL.




Este hombre tiene una empresa en Alcobendas. Recordemos que Alcobendas y San Sebastián de los Reyes son como Leganés y Alcorcón. La empresa se llama *Navigator Multibrand Distribution Spain S.L











Navigator Multibrand Distribution Spain S.L. | Alcobendas | Comunidad de Madrid | TEXTIL


Navigator Multibrand Distribution Spain S.L. residente en Avenida de Valdelaparra (P I Alcobendas), 27; 28108 Alcobendas, España; español: géneros y artículos en piezas, catalan: gèneres i articles de merceria.




www.textil.ws













Av. de Valdelaparra, 27 · Av. de Valdelaparra, 27, 28108 Alcobendas, Madrid


Av. de Valdelaparra, 27, 28108 Alcobendas, Madrid




www.google.com




*
Recuerda, bimmer, que cuando los inquilinos estaban todavía por San Sebastián de los Reyes, todo lo que estuvimos especulando. Ciertos terrenos pertenecientes al ejército. Un lugar reservado a determinados VIPS. Yo ya hace años había oído hablar de que había allí unos determinados inquilinos pertenecientes a una organización que tiene como emblema un hacha y una culebra.

Había otros terrenos del ejército, que eran mis favoritos, porque implicaban hasta a unos extraterrestres. Y cuando me hablan de extraterrestres, en lo primero que pienso es en una operación de encubrimiento de gran calado.




javvi dijo:


> Yo apuesto por el parque de La Marina en San Sebastián de los Reyes , antiguos terrenos del ejército que servían para comunicarse con los extraterrestres. Los militares yanquis tenían zonas vedadas a los militares españoles. Pasaron de enterrar OVNIS a enterrar inquilinos.


----------



## renko (21 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Según la nota de Ruiz: "... _te cuento: mis hombres trabajaron duro durante tres noches para *levantar el suelo* que está sobre tierra campa. cavaron hondo y en tres viajes liquidaron el traslado, *recolocando el suelo* tal como estaba._ ..."
> 
> Queda claro que los trabajos, o al menos el grueso de ellos, se hicieron de noche.
> Se habla de levantar y recolocar un suelo, por lo que el enterramiento debe de haberse realizado en el interior de la nave, o en el exterior en una zona asfaltada o cementada, que está sobre tierra campa, como la marcada en la foto.
> ...



Ya había olvidado eso.

La verdad es que Santi o alguien, debería poner orden en la información y ser más analítico con las pistas existentes. Las pistas buenas están como muy dispersas y habria que unificarlas. Habría que saber lo que tenemos a dia de hoy para tener un punto de partida claro.

Esta tarde es la denuncia en Leganés. Siendo sábado, se va a llenar de gente aquello.


----------



## renko (21 May 2022)

Hay que seguir a Rosillo. Ha abierto otro canal en YT. Esta tarde estará en Madrid

Está tocado por lo que le pasó en la comisaría. Y Santi, que ya sabemos que es muy impulsivo y parece a veces un elefante en una cacharrería, tampoco ha ayudado mucho. Aunque parece que ya se ha aclarado todo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Hay que seguir a Rosillo. Ha abierto otro canal en YT. Esta tarde estará en Madrid
> 
> Está tocado por lo que le pasó en la comisaría. Y Santi, que ya sabemos que es muy impulsivo y parece a veces un elefante en una cacharrería, tampoco ha ayudado mucho. Aunque parece que ya se ha aclarado todo.




*ROSILLO TIENEN RAZON. HA HECHO BIEN NO DANDOLES EL TITULAR DE PRENSA QUE BUSCABAN
ESTA CADA VEZ MAS CLARO QUE ERA UNA PROVOCACION PARA DETERLO 
Y CAMBIAR LA NARRATIVA*



*LO PARECE QUE PRENTENDIA A NIVEL COMUNICACION ERA

TAPAR LA NOTICA DE LA PRESENTACION DE UNA DENUNCIA POR POSIBLES FOSAS DE ENTERRAMIENTO DE UNA MAFIA ESTATAL*

*SE HABLE DE LA " DETENCION DE MIEMBRO DE LA EXTREMA DERECHA QUE PROVOCO ALTERCADO EN COMISARIA "*


el que se crea que esto va de ir a la comisaria a " montar el circo " y " a liarla "... esta giliopollas asi de claro.
se lo pones a huevo.

EL PROBLEMA DE LOS FANBOYS
QUE JALEAN QUE SE HAGAN COSAS COMO SI FUERA UN CIRCO PARA SU DIVERSON LOS HAY EN TODOS LADOS Y SON UN PROBLEMA
la gente esta distorsionando mucho lo de "LA MASA" . yo creo que santi ve 50.000 o como si fueran 250.000 "seguidores" en su panel de youtube y se piensa que eso es un ejerctio que puede mandar a los sitios para meter presion.
O para que hagan magia te se asomes a ese altavoz y pedir cosas y que se cumplan... por que claro "como tengo XXXXX seguidores "
EL SINDROME DE LAS REDES SOCIALES QUE TIENE TODO DIOS
Desde una ticktoker o una tia de onlyfans que se piensa que se va poder vivir enseñando el culo con orejitas de coneja o haciendo yoga
hasta lo que se os pueda ocurrir



EN RESUMEN :
LO QUE ESTA EXPLICANDO ROSILLO TIENE TODO EL SENTIDO :

SI TE AMENAZAN Y NO TE LA COGEN

NO TIENE SENTIDO MONTAR NINGUN POCO .

DE HECHO ESTA CLAR QUE LE ESTABAN PROVOCANDO PARA TENER UNA EXCUSA PARA LA NOTICIA DE

" CONSPIRANOICO LOBO SOLITARIO DE ULTRA DERECHA REDUCIDO AL PROVOCAR UN ALTERCADO EN LA COMISIARIA DE LEGANES"

NO PASA VUELVES AL DIA SEGUIENTE CON TESTIGOS | ABOGADOS | NOTARIO | PRENSA | GRABACIONES


LO QUE NO TIENEN SENTIDO ES LA IDEA QUE LOS FANBOYS JALENA DESDE SU CASA
SE CREE QUE YENDO A MONTAR EL POLLO CAUSARAN UNA "CATARSIS COLECTIVA" EN ESA "MASA " ETEREA 

Y NO

Ya se lo ha dicho el Juez Presencia..
que viendo lo que cuenta, lo que iba a hacer era " REDUCIRLO " (agresion | luxarle un brazo ) . 
tranquilamente luxarle un brazo por ejemplo.
y luego acusarle a el de agresion para tener el titular de prensa y desviar el debate


EN LUGAR DE ESO. ERES MAS LISTO. No PICAS
TE COGES. VAS AL DIA SIGUIEN BIEN PREPARADO 
Y HACES EXACTAMENTE LO MISMO. PONER TU DENUNCIA
evitando darles el titular :
_" violentos de ultra derecha ligados a atentados terroristas como la bomba del PAPUS ... acuden a la comiseria de Leganes a montar altercados siendo reducidos y detenidos y puestos a disposicion judicial por delitos de lesiones a 3 policias que presentan un esguince en la muñeca y en el codo y contusiones "_​


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El mal sufrido.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista , cuando sufres el mal, viene a ser una especie de "entrenador personal" de almas por una parte.
> 
> ...





Muy bueno lo que expones, gracias por tomarte la molestia. 


Entiendo que es como si el mal fuera una "trampa" para aprender una lección. Se te pone delante como una enorme tentación que incluso ofrece grandes "regalos envenenados" si haces el mal, y ya depende de ti y tu actitud (la pureza del alma), si te dejas arrastrar por él. 
Como la tentación de Cristo en el desierto, el diablo le ofreció reinos y riquezas bestiales si caía, y Jesús que estaba débil, aún tuvo fuerzas suficientes para mandarle a tomar por culo. 
Adán sin embargo, paso del mandato de Dios, y se comió el fruto (del conocimiento) y lo expulsaron del Edén. 
A Salomón le pasó algo parecido cuando Dios, que lo tenía entre sus predilectos, le dio TODO lo que uno se pueda imaginar, y en compensación, lo que hace Salomón es volverse un idolatra, vicioso y digamos perturbado que se dejó arrastrar por el vicio, a él y a todos los que vivían con él. Y el pecado a pagar fue grande. 

A mi cuando me dicen muchos que está gente siniestra lleva una vida genial en la que nada les importa, me quedó flipando. Porque muchos admiran el tipo de vida que lleva esta gente, ya que asocian la felicidad con el dinero y el poder. Me pregunto cómo deben ser esas "estupendas" vidas.Los que andamos por aquí siendo meros remeros, seguro que dormimos mejor por la noche y tenemos paz de espíritu en comparación a lo que tienen que vivir esos cabrones. 

Imaginad a Ruiz, o a Mena, ¿no habrán vivido en algún momento con miedo?, Lo habrán hecho siempre, supongo. Mena podría tener un nivel de vida muy bestia, con todo ese dinero que movía, pero le daba asco hasta su propia hija, así de miserable y de podrido estaba por dentro, ahora es un viejo decrépito que a saber cómo andará de lo suyo. Ruiz ya bajo tierra, y todos o casi todos los sicarios que trabajaban en la organización, tarde o temprano acababan también liquidados. ¿De qué sirve?. 

Vivir en el mal conlleva un desgaste, como dices, algunos acaban ya en el bando del mal como algo natural, y para moverse por ese lado oscuro, están podridos. Y eso al final se termina pagando.


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 May 2022)

Demodé dijo:


> Habría que ver dónde están ahora muchos de esos, si tenían alma o eran meros antropoides sin alma, personajes mátrix.
> 
> Lo del sargento Ruiz de todos modos no es manera de acabar después de tanto "trabajo". Al CNI siempre le hacen quedar mal cómo se nota el amor a España en la "organización"......
> 
> Además salvó a la hija del fiscal Mena, éste le había dado luz verde para matarla me parece pero no sé si le llegó a dar una paliza, desobedeció en uno de los episodios más especiales de la "Romanza Criminale" cañí.




En esta trama tuvo lugar la subtrama "operación Chumi", en la que Mena encarga a Ruiz matar a todos los sicarios para que no canten. Chumi era el nombre de uno de ellos, de ahí el nombre operativo. No se si el método fue hacer que se mataran entre ellos, y cuando quedaron dos, el que los remata es Ruiz. 
¿De qué les sirvió trabajar a las órdenes de estos cerdos?. Dinero temporal y vidorra supongo, pero mira, al hoyo antes de tiempo, y de qué manera, y con menudo castigo espiritual: después de haber sido asesinos a cambio de dinero.

Ruiz no mataría a la hija de Mena, pero le organiza una paliza para que "escarmiento" así que obedeció a ese cabronazo para meterle una paliza a su propia hija. Es que menuda mierda de personas. 
¿A cuántas otras hijas mató o de cuántas se deshizo?. Mercedes de Pablo era la prostituta con nombre de guerra "Dolores" que tiene como cliente a Mena, esta mujer acabó harta del fiscal y planeo marcarse un Bárbara Rey para deshacerse de él: grabarle en un hotel. Mena la pilló y mando a Ruiz que la mataran, era la hija de un comerciante de Reus; fueron a un hotel donde Mena la citó para un servicio, y el que apareció allí fue Ruiz o sus hombres y la estrangularon, según Ruiz bajaron el cadáver por una parte trasera del hotel, en una maniobra que a mí me sonó incluso a película, porque no los vio nadie (me pregunto cómo fue posible esto). La tiraron a un contenedor, su caso salió en prensa como asesinada por su novio que se comió el marrón. 

Están las chicas de la clínica abortista, no las mató Ruiz, murieron en la mesa de operaciones, pero Ruiz se deshizo de sus cadáveres como si fueran perros, y se jactaba con sorna de cómo ni las iban a encontrar sus familias, como diciendo "bah, de esta no se va a preocupar nadie". 

O de todos esos padres y madres cuyos hijos encargaban sus asesinatos para cobrar herencias. 

Que maten a traficantes, políticos o policías corruptos que eran una puta basura, me la pela, pero Ruiz ha perpretado horrores en personas inocentes, a cambio de dinero, por orden de Mena, y en sus notas ya se le lee, lo orgulloso que estaba de su trabajo.

Espero que haya sufrido lo indecible, bien muerto está. Buena manera de acabar: asesinado como tantos asesinatos perpretó él.


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 May 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Están haciendo catas del terreno.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065392




¿Donde estás viendo esto?. ¿Algún vídeo?.


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Ya había olvidado eso.
> 
> La verdad es que Santi o alguien, debería poner orden en la información y ser más analítico con las pistas existentes. Las pistas buenas están como muy dispersas y habria que unificarlas. Habría que saber lo que tenemos a dia de hoy para tener un punto de partida claro.
> 
> Esta tarde es la denuncia en Leganés. Siendo sábado, se va a llenar de gente aquello.




La comisaría de policía Nacional de Leganés está en el campus de la universidad, zona céntrica de la ciudad,muy fácil acceso por Renfe ya que la parada es Leganés Central, bien conectada con Madrid y todas las ciudades del sur. 
Para el que quiera acercarse.


----------



## Duda Metódica (21 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Según la nota de Ruiz: "... _te cuento: mis hombres trabajaron duro durante tres noches para *levantar el suelo* que está sobre tierra campa. cavaron hondo y en tres viajes liquidaron el traslado, *recolocando el suelo* tal como estaba._ ..."
> 
> Queda claro que los trabajos, o al menos el grueso de ellos, se hicieron de noche.
> Se habla de levantar y recolocar un suelo, por lo que el enterramiento debe de haberse realizado en el interior de la nave, o en el exterior en una zona asfaltada o cementada, que está sobre tierra campa, como la marcada en la foto.
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta que en la nave de la calle trueno hay una gran zona de suelo de cemento alrededor del edificio, puede ser que levantar ese suelo, no consista en hacer un agujero en el cemento sino en sacar una placa o porción grande del cemento, luego habría que recolocarla y disimular las "costuras". Supongo que esa posibilidad dependerá de las caracteristicas del suelo de cemento, pero dado que se puede cavar en la tierra de su alrededor, quizás sea posible poder levantar ese suelo en planchas o bloques sin destruirlo demasiado y luego recolocarlo, como dice la nota atribuida a Ruiz.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 May 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Están haciendo catas del terreno.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1065392



*brooootal*


----------



## Tratante (21 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que en la nave de la calle trueno hay una gran zona de suelo de cemento alrededor del edificio, puede ser que levantar ese suelo, no consista en hacer un agujero en el cemento sino en sacar una placa o porción grande del cemento, luego habría que recolocarla y disimular las "costuras". Supongo que esa posibilidad dependerá de las caracteristicas del suelo de cemento, pero dado que se puede cavar en la tierra de su alrededor, quizás sea posible poder levantar ese suelo en planchas o bloques sin destruirlo demasiado y luego recolocarlo, como dice la nota atribuida a Ruiz.



Se puede hacer, pero se haría mucho ruido con los cortes de la losa, inviable pasar desapercibido o hacerlo de noche.

El procedimiento sería cortar la losa dejando huecos laterales para poder levantarla con una excavadora provista de pulpo, luego excavar en el terreno, rellenar y nivelar, volver a colocar la losa, atarla al resto del pavimento y tapar las juntas.

Por el camino y en el izado la losa se puede fisurar o directamente romper...


----------



## Duda Metódica (21 May 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Se puede hacer, pero se haría mucho ruido con los cortes de la losa, inviable pasar desapercibido o hacerlo de noche.
> 
> El procedimiento sería cortar la losa dejando huecos laterales para poder levantarla con una excavadora provista de pulpo, luego excavar en el terreno, rellenar y nivelar, volver a colocar la losa, atarla al resto del pavimento y tapar las juntas.
> 
> Por el camino y en el izado la losa se puede fisurar o directamente romper...



Entonces con maquinaria sería viable pero muy escandaloso, habría que hacerlo cuando aquello estuviese desierto, quizás en un domingo o fin de semana con puente.
La cuestión es que no se limiten a buscar solo en la tierra sino también bajo esa zona de cemento e incluso, por poco probable que parezca, en el interior de la nave. No se si eso se puede hacer con georadar. Al fin y al cabo la nota de Ruiz habla de suelo levantado y lo que no puede ser es que estén allí los inquilinos y por no emplearse a fondo, no aparezcan.


----------



## Tratante (21 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Entonces con maquinaria sería viable pero muy escandaloso, habría que hacerlo cuando aquello estuviese desierto, quizás en un domingo o fin de semana con puente.
> La cuestión es que no se limiten a buscar solo en la tierra sino también bajo esa zona de cemento e incluso, por poco probable que parezca, en el interior de la nave. No se si eso se puede hacer con georadar. Al fin y al cabo la nota de Ruiz habla de suelo levantado y lo que no puede ser es que estén allí los inquilinos y por no emplearse a fondo, no aparezcan.



Sin duda, con un georradar saldría todo lo que esté enterrado e incluso los "movimientos" de tierra recientes.

La operación de la losa con maquinaria y operarios adecuados es rápida pero bastante ruidosa..., en 4 ó 5 horas de un puente de agosto, a la luz del día y sin que los municipales se acerquen a pedir licencias ni nadie a molestar podría hacerse y quedarían curando las juntas dos o tres días, lo suficiente. El siguiente día laborable nadie notaría nada nuevo.


----------



## Duda Metódica (21 May 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Sin duda, con un georradar saldría todo lo que esté enterrado e incluso los "movimientos" de tierra recientes.
> 
> La operación de la losa con maquinaria y operarios adecuados es rápida pero bastante ruidosa..., en 4 ó 5 horas de un puente de agosto, a la luz del día y sin que los municipales se acerquen a pedir licencias ni nadie a molestar podría hacerse y quedarían curando las juntas dos o tres días, lo suficiente. El siguiente día laborable nadie notaría nada nuevo.



Supongo que no haría falta un bicho muy grande, que bastaría algo como lo de este video:


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 May 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Sin duda, con un georradar saldría todo lo que esté enterrado e incluso los "movimientos" de tierra recientes.
> 
> La operación de la losa con maquinaria y operarios adecuados es rápida pero bastante ruidosa..., en 4 ó 5 horas de un puente de agosto, a la luz del día y sin que los municipales se acerquen a pedir licencias ni nadie a molestar podría hacerse y quedarían curando las juntas dos o tres días, lo suficiente. El siguiente día laborable nadie notaría nada nuevo.




La operación se llevó a cabo desde el 1 de septiembre al 31 de diciembre de 2021. O sino que en estos tres meses se hace todo (matar a las víctimas y enterrarlos, digo yo, es el tiempo que aparece en el vídeo de la 4a entrevista a Alberto Royuela).
El enterramiento lo hacen en tres días en un fin de semana, no especifican cual es la fecha del trabajo en la nave.
Estos muertos ya estaban en la nave de SS de los reyes, es en un fin de semana cuando los llevan a Leganés y los entierran allí.


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 May 2022)

En el canal de Santiago Royuela sale esto: "quisieron lanzar al Arconte por una ventana en la comisaría de Leganés".




El vídeo de Santiago anunciando que va a esta tarde a Leganés a poner la denuncia, aquí comenta de nuevo que un policía muy chulo intentó arrojar al Pedro Rosillo por la ventana en la comisaría:


----------



## Descansa Hombre (21 May 2022)

Se podría pensar que los están esperando en la comisaría, y seguro que es así, pero para mi que donde están ahora es en el plan de qué historia van a contar el selecto grupo de personas que va a tener que ir a inspeccionar la nave, una vez se hayan agotado todos los recursos para evitarlo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 May 2022)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Para mi que donde están ahora es en el plan de qué historia van a contar el selecto grupo de personas que va a tener que ir a inspeccionar la nave, una vez se hayan agotado todos los recursos para evitarlo.




Este punto del caso ha llevado ya a un momento, en el que se ha hecho tan visible que los que quieran enmierdar el caso lo van a tener bastante jodido.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (21 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Este punto del caso ha llevado ya a un momento, en el que se ha hecho tan visible que los que quieran enmierdar el caso lo van a tener bastante jodido.



....no sé, este culebrón tiene pinta de alargarse, ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 May 2022)

​


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 May 2022)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> ....no sé, este culebrón tiene pinta de alargarse, ojalá me equivoque.





A mi me da que con esto de Leganés se ha llegado a un punto crucial.

Ojalá vaya gente a apoyar a Santiago a la puerta de la comisaría, ¿Irá el Arconte de nuevo?.

Anda que eso esa amenaza de la zar al Arconte por la ventana es jodidamente fuerte. 

Luego piden apoyo ciudadano porque el gilipollas al que obedecieron sin chistar les llamó piolines. 

 


Ya sabéis, españoles, de que va la policía española. Nos lo han demostrado bien durante estos dos últimos años.


----------



## Bimmer (21 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Este hombre tiene una empresa en Alcobendas. Recordemos que Alcobendas y San Sebastián de los Reyes son como Leganés y Alcorcón. La empresa se llama *Navigator Multibrand Distribution Spain S.L
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias una vez más javvi.


Por cierto, he estado pensando sobre las fosas de la funcimafia/R78, pensando que la banda de Mena y compañía no es un caso aislado sino la norma, que haya miles de fosas de expedientes similares al royuela, y el sitio más apropiado y seguro para enterrar cadáveres es :


Debajo de los bloques de viviendas, donde vivo están ahora haciendo muchas casas, las estoy viendo construir desde cero, desde que cavan la tierra, es el sitio perfecto para enterrar cadáveres, si alguien dice que ahí hay asesinados, es imposible hacer el trámite de usar un georradar en las zonas comunes del edificio, desalojar al vecindario y por último derribarlo para cavar la tierra.


Unas constructoras que pertenezcan a la funcimafia desde el dueño, pasando por el arquitecto y hasta el operario que hace el cemento, toda la constructora metida en el ajo, todos se llevan una parte del pastel.


Apuesto a que en España vivimos en casas construidas encima de asesinados del R78.



Y para los que a estas alturas dudan del expediente royuela, mirad este vídeo de 3 minutos :





El lenguaje corporal no engaña, se le ve que es un hombre pacífico y que se pone nervioso por recordar semejante situación delictiva y corrupta como es que un policia nacional le amenace con asesinarlo en la misma comisaria y estando esta llena de otros policías, encima estando Rosillo acompañado por gente.


Pues el ejemplo que he puesto con las constructoras y las fosas sirve para la policía, que haya comisarías y comandancias donde los agentes de la "autoridad" estén todos metidos en el ajo, desde el comisario hasta el policía más raso, y la de Leganés es una de ellas, como por ejemplo lo fue la policia local de Coslada, de la que hicieron hasta una serie de TV de dos episodios de 1 hora y pico que refleja la corrupción que había en esa comisaría :










 El Bloke. Coslada Cero: Tus programas favoritos de TVE, en RTVE Play


Emisión del programa El Bloke. Coslada Cero en TVE. Entra en RTVE Play para poder ver todas las emisiones de los canales de RTVE.



www.rtve.es






Y ya que estoy, ¿Queréis ver a los hombres de un sargento Ruiz en acción en la actualidad (12 de agosto de 2021)? Aquí lo tenéis :





Pregunta de examen : ¿A qué os recuerda?


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Gracias una vez más javvi.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, he estado pensando sobre las fosas de la funcimafia/R78, pensando que la banda de Mena y compañía no es un caso aislado sino la norma, que haya miles de fosas de expedientes similares al royuela, y el sitio más apropiado y seguro para enterrar cadáveres es :
> ...




Pregunta, ¿en el vídeo están liando se a hostias con los coches por temas de drogas?. ¿Por eso la GC los va siguiendo?.



Sobre las fosas en posibles edificaciones que se vuelven a hacer en casas antiguas. Es buenísima teoría. Yo creo que llevan matando desde que empezó la democracia.
Habría que mirar en ayuntamientos que estén gestionados en partidos con ideologías afines a esta trama, yo creo que no se salva ni uno, pero el partido "de la rosa y el puño" está muy en el punto de mira de esta trama.
¿Habéis visto en localidades que sean bastiones de este partido si últimamente están volviendo a edificar en casas viejas y tienen intención de cocerlas a construir?
A raíz de comentar esto, Bimmer, de verdad te digo que yo estoy empezando a sospechar de estos ayuntamientos, y de ciudades gobernadas por ellos desde que se gestó el R78, esos municipios que no sueltan ese partido ni con aguarrás. Creo que ya lo estoy diciendo todo. En Madrid hay unos cuantos. (guiño guiño).
No voy a decir nombres, pero el furor por tirar casas antiguas y volver a construir nuevas encimas, está sucediendo en municipios que son bastiones, ahí lo dejo. De hecho algún mandamás servidor y esbirro de esto, parece tener obsesión con el tema de la re-edificacion de sitios viejos en los cascos antiguos, y me se denun caso concreto en el cual al mandamás de la ciudad se la pela que todavía viva gente en esas casas y no estén de acuerdo con que las derriben.
Ha sido leer tu comentario y me ha entrado un escalofrío.


Se ha visto al Arconte super nervioso, no me extrañaría nada si tienes que volver a recordar como un policía te ha amenazado con arrojarte por una ventana y los demás te rodean poniéndose guantes.
Es que ya no te puedes ni fiar ni de quien te hace el DNI. Estos han demostrado muy bien estos dos últimos años de qué parte están. Sabes lo bien: la policía nunca os va ayudar.

Los canales de Rosillo y Royuela ahora no tienen videos nuevos. Me pregunto cómo debe transcurrir todo este asunto ahora en la comisaría.


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 May 2022)

Hay gente apoyando a Santiago en la comisaría. 


 


Si ponéis en Twitter "comisaría de Leganés" o expediente Royuela, sale info al respecto. Ha habido difusión por whatssap, y se han hecho eco del caso.


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 May 2022)

Sorpresa


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 May 2022)

__

_ 
_ 
El Arconte
LINK A BREVE VIDEO DE PEDRO ROSILLO POR LA ZONA CON UN ALGUNAS PERSONAS MAS 0:21

3.2K views HORA LAS 17:02
__
​


----------



## Drobed Yug (21 May 2022)

El expediente Royuela es un timo para ilusos y crédulos. No es de extrañar que el propio CNI esté detrás de esta fábula, el Qanon hezpanhol con canal de you tube al que no se censura.

¿A nadie le resulta extraño que no hayan matado a Royuela si fuera cierto la mitad de lo que cuenta?

Verán, si hay una red de sicarios capaces de operar de forma impune durante décadas, supuestamente en colaboración con jueces y fiscales, Royuela se hubiera perdido ya y nunca aparecerían sus restos.

Boa tarde


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 May 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> El expediente Royuela es un timo para ilusos y crédulos. No es de extrañar que el propio CNI esté detrás de esta fábula, el Qanon hezpanhol con canal de you tube al que no se censura.
> 
> ¿A nadie le resulta extraño que no hayan matado a Royuela si fuera cierto la mitad de lo que cuenta?
> 
> ...




¿Y cual seria el objetivo de eso?


----------



## javvi (21 May 2022)

El eco del ER llega a Argentina. Apunto de empezar el directo de Patricio Lons sobre el tema.


----------



## Drobed Yug (21 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> ¿Y cual seria el objetivo de eso?



Supongo que el mismo que se consiguió con Qanon: tener entretenidas con falsas esperanzas y sin hacer nunca nada a gran parte de las personas que no tragan con el régimen.

¿Hustec conoce la figura de Goldstein y el movimiento que encabezaba en 1984?


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 May 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> Supongo que el mismo que se consiguió con Qanon: tener entretenidas con falsas esperanzas y sin hacer nunca nada a gran parte de las personas que no tragan con el régimen.
> 
> ¿Hustec conoce la figura de Goldstein y el movimiento que encabezaba en 1984?




Pues no lo conozco pero ese apellido es de los que tu ya sabes...

O sea que se propugna tener inmovilizados a una parte combativa de la sociedad haciendoles creer que viene el mesias y su salvacion y es todo una tangada?

Mmm interesante.


----------



## Drobed Yug (21 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pues no lo conozco pero ese apellido es de los que tu ya sabes...
> 
> O sea que se propugna tener inmovilizados a una parte combativa de la sociedad haciendoles creer que viene el mesias y su salvacion y es todo una tangada?
> 
> Mmm interesante.



A ver, es un personaje de ficción y 1984 una novela. No digo que un judío llamado Goldstein estafaba a los disidentes el año 1984, sino que ya lo hacían otros del mismo credo desde tiempos inmemoriales.

Boa tarde.


----------



## javvi (21 May 2022)

Empieza el directo con Patricio Lons


----------



## Uritorco (21 May 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> El expediente Royuela es un timo para ilusos y crédulos. No es de extrañar que el propio CNI esté detrás de esta fábula, el Qanon hezpanhol con canal de you tube al que no se censura.
> 
> ¿A nadie le resulta extraño que no hayan matado a Royuela si fuera cierto la mitad de lo que cuenta?
> 
> ...



Llegas un poco tarde, todo eso lo llevan denunciando los Royuela desde hace 25 años. La función del CNI-Stasi es precisamente evitar que todo esto trascienda y se salga de madre, pues el propio régimen democrático-orwelliano acabaría tocado de muerte.


----------



## Drobed Yug (21 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Llegas un poco tarde, todo eso lo llevan denunciando los Royuela desde hace 25 años. La función del CNI-Stasi es precisamente evitar que todo esto trascienda y se salga de madre, pues el propio régimen democrático-orwelliano acabaría tocado de muerte.



¿25 años sin quitarles de enmedio y con canal de youtube sin censurar?

No cuadra.
(no me cuadra a mí, allá cada uno)

Boa noite.


----------



## Uritorco (21 May 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> ¿25 años sin quitarles de enmedio y con canal de youtube sin censurar?
> 
> No cuadra.
> 
> Boa noite.



El canal de youtube apenas lleva tres años. De momento, les han retirado algunos vídeos por orden judicial. Está ejerciendo una lavor de denuncia pública.

En cuanto a Royuela padre ha sufrido varios intentos de asesinato y le han destrozado varias propiedades. Todos estos datos los han mostrado a la luz pública con las pruebas correspondientes, que han presentado, lógicamente, ante los juzgados.

El problema sustancial, no es lo que hagan o dejen de decir los Royuela, sino el hecho de porque nadie se querella contra ellos por lanzar acusaciones tan graves contra innumerables personalidades. Es una incógnita que los negacionistas del ER no han sido capaces todavía de explicar.


----------



## Uritorco (21 May 2022)

Lo último...


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 May 2022)

Video a la salida de la comisaría de Leganés. Comentan como habido la cosa. Para ser las horas que eran y con calorazo, ha ido un buen grupete de gente. 


 


Es como si ellos, ciudadanos, fuesen los reporteros haciendo una rueda de prensa improvisada. 

-Hoy los policías han sido amables, les han aceptado la denuncia. Imagino que el poder de las redes sociales ha hecho su magia, porque han quedado de culo. 
-han hecho un chascarrillo con el policía "pequeño" (era un canijo al parecer), que amenazó de muerte a Pedro Rosillo. Éste muestra la denuncia. 
-Un jefe de la policía, ojo con esto, se ha personado en la comisaría a poner una denuncia por el caso. Parece ser que es un policía interesado o que sigue el caso, y él por su cuenta ha querido denunciar mostrando su apoyo. 
-están de guardia desde el domingo en la nave, con cámaras. 
-Santiago no ha ido todavía a la nave ahora, pero ya ha estado ahí con anterioridad. Conoce el sitio previamente. 
-Santi tiene una pesquisa que dirá más adelante. Vamos, que sabe algo que de momento no quiere comentar. 
-Manifestaciones en Valencia el día 18 de junio y en Bilbao el 9 de julio. 

Se han descojonado porque al ir la policía allí ahora, que van cada hora, por lo menos el polígono está vigilado por primera vez en muchos años, porque está abandonado de la mano de Dios.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (21 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> han hecho un chascarrillo con el policía "pequeño" (era un canijo al parecer), que amenazó de muerte a Pedro Rosillo. Éste muestra la denuncia.



En el grupo Expediente Royuela de Facebook alguien ha comentado que la denuncia que muestra Pedro Rosillo en el vídeo no es la del Chiquitillo, sino la de los cadáveres. La del Chiquitillo dice que cree que la ga presentado por la mañana.


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> El eco del ER llega a Argentina. Apunto de empezar el directo de Patricio Lons sobre el tema.





He visto dos comentarios muy interesantes. ¿De quien de tratará?.


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 May 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> En el grupo Expediente Royuela de Facebook alguien ha comentado que la denuncia que muestra Pedro Rosillo en el vídeo no es la del Chiquitillo, sino la de los cadáveres. La del Chiquitillo dice que cree que la ga presentado por la mañana.




Si claro, me refería a que la denuncia que muestra Rosillo es la de los cadáveres, al policía lo ha denunciado antes.
Anda que menudo subnormal, al parecer es un niñato flipado ese que le ha amenazado, menudas generaciones llegan de piolines.
Pues ha quedado de culo, y es ahora el hazmerreír.
En esta vez, hoy a las 17:00 les ha recibido un inspector. 


A todo esto, ¿alguien sabe si el martes hubo algo por el sur de Madrid?. Un amigo mío trabaja en Fuenlabrada y me ha dicho que el martes día 16, a las 18:15 aprox, cuando salía de Fuenlabrada, estaba la Nacional en la 409, entrada que recibe a los que llegan de Leganés, y había un furgón y varios coches plantados en la carretera en un control, y el tráfico llegaba a Leganés de la retención que había. Sólo estaban en el carril que llegaba desde Leganés y no en el de salida de Fuenlabrada. 
Puede ser una gilipollez relacionarlo con este caso, pero el ambiente está algo revuelto por esas zonas según me dicen. Mucho movimiento policial, más de lo normal. Esas zonas del sur tan afiliadas al PSOE están moviditas por lo que me están diciendo. 
Yo ya me andaría con ojo por esas zonas, lo mismo te salen moronegros de debajo de las piedras, que fosas con muertos de la mafia del R78.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


>





*ESTA PIC PARA EL MINI POLI ENANO PROBLEMATICO Y LOS QUE TENGAN LA MISMA MENTALIDAD QUE DICHO CHAVALIN*










​


----------



## javvi (21 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> He visto dos comentarios muy interesantes. ¿De quien de tratará?.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066125
> ...



Me temo que es éste:



javvi dijo:


> *CASO 567. JOSÉ MARÍA BOFIL DE QUADRAS. ESTE CABRÓN DEL OPUS DEI.*
> 
> Fallecido el 13 de junio del 2002. Encargo de Juan Guerra González. La nota de Mena dice:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Me temo que es éste:





Gracias por el dato. No lo conocía.


Al clicar en ese post que enlazas sobre ese consejero delegado, le he dado a la página anterior de ese post, en el verano pasado, y he descubierto este post donde se ha la de las fosas en SS de los Reyes.
Si la trama de las fosas según el vídeo de Celades con Alberto Royuela, el de la 4a entrevista (subido estos días de atrás), es desde el 1 de septiembre de 2021 al 31 de diciembre de 2021 (tres meses y algo más), ¿Como que en estos vídeos del canal de Santiago ya hablan de fosas en el verano pasado, hace casi un año?.




javvi dijo:


> *Hoy 17 de junio a las 21:00 directo especial: Las fosas de desaparecidos de Fernández Bermejo.
> 
> *
> 
> ...




Entonces los muertos de las fosas de Leganés ya llevaban desde el verano de 2021 en SS de los Reyes. En el vídeo de Celades se dice que el traslado a Leganés y los trabajos de enterramiento y obras, lo hacen en un fin de semana.
¿Por qué dicen que la trama de esas fosas van desde septiembre a diciembre?.

Esos muertos entonces, llevaban más tiempo en las fosas de SS de los Reyes, a mi hay cosas que en espacio tiempo no me cuadran.

Estaríamos hablando que los muertos de Leganés vienen ya de lejos. ¿Y si hicieron de las suyas durante los confinamientos aprovechando que todo el mundo estaba en su casa sin poder salir?.

Repasemos, emitido el pasado 17 de junio de 2021, hace casi un año, y ahora ya tienen la denuncia puesta del caso tras localizar la nave de Leganés, ha sido lento, pero lo han hecho como han podido.


----------



## Uritorco (22 May 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


>



IBA A HABER ESCRITO :

"SANTI NO TE LLEVES PORROS EN EL TREN "  

o que estuviera cerca de la comisaria al menos con cannabis por que a la minima que lo registren pues ya te van a " proponer para sancion " caballero caballero





Pero como no se si lee foro 
y ade,as por no poner mas en el foco si fuma o deja de fumar 
( yo ahora fumo de maria legal de CBD y gotas de aceite ) qu
pues no dije nada.


pero efectivamente al final han ido a sancionarle a tiro fijo por que saben que fuma porronguis
( a pesar de que el que ha ido ha sido super educado y que igual no tenia nada que ver )​


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 May 2022)

anda que entrar a una comisaria con un porro, si es que poco le pasa...


----------



## Lux Mundi (22 May 2022)

Buscando en Google los nombres de los asesinados inquilinos de Leganés, ya que algunos tienen nombres peculiares que parecen difíciles de que hayan más por ahí con el mismo, y sale muy poco o nada, algún perfil de redes sociales y poco más.

He buscado Matin Seegman y Martín Seegman,.porque el nombre en la lista publicada por los Royuela sale "Matin" pero por si de tratase de una errata, he buscado Martín también, y con nombre y apellido nada, pero me sale una financiera llamada Seegman, ubicada en Madrid, que hace inversiones en Madrid especialmente desde Noruega, y ellos son como el enlace o algo así. Ignoro si habrá relación por coincidir el apellido.


Raúl Prendes, me salen varios y son dominicanos o cubanos, del estilo negro caribeño. Igual que Julius Jakobs, a pesar del nombre, es afro caribeño.

Ray Drex, sudamericano o caribeño, solo un perfil de Twitter.


----------



## Lux Mundi (22 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


>




Ese alias Popeye es inspector jefe del CNP y yo estoy empezando a pensar muy mal. En serio, será que no me fío de nada ni nadie, ni mucho menos de la policía, pero ¿os imagináis que le mete un tipo a Santiago para tenderle una trampa?.


----------



## Uritorco (22 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> buscado Matin Seegman y Martín Seegman,.porque el nombre en la lista publicada por los Royuela sale "Matin" pero por si de tratase de una errata, he buscado Martín también, y con nombre y apellido nada, pero me sale una financiera llamada Seegman, ubicada en Madrid, que hace inversiones en Madrid especialmente desde Noruega, y ellos son como el enlace o algo así. Ignoro s



El apellido es Steegman. El nombre aparece como Mati, pero podría ser Martín o Matías. Me choca que no se facilite el segundo apellido.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (22 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> El canal de youtube apenas lleva tres años. De momento, les han retirado algunos vídeos por orden judicial. Está ejerciendo una lavor de denuncia pública.
> 
> En cuanto a Royuela padre ha sufrido varios intentos de asesinato y le han destrozado varias propiedades. Todos estos datos los han mostrado a la luz pública con las pruebas correspondientes, que han presentado, lógicamente, ante los juzgados.
> 
> El problema sustancial, no es lo que hagan o dejen de decir los Royuela, sino el hecho de porque nadie se querella contra ellos por lanzar acusaciones tan graves contra innumerables personalidades. Es una incógnita que los negacionistas del ER no han sido capaces todavía de explicar.



No se querellan contra ellos por los mismos motivos por los que no se querellan contra otros locos que les insultan y calumnian por las redes: porque sería darles un bombo inútil, y apenas hacen ruido. 

Sólo tienen unas decenas de seguidores semiretrasados a los que les están sacando el dinero.

Si la Fiscalía tuviese que querellarse contra cada psicópata narcisista que la crítica, sería un auténtico desperdicio de recursos.




El absurdo que planteáis es: si no se querellan contra él, será que TODO ES VERDAD, invirtiendo la carga de la prueba de forma ilógica.
Para que veas lo que hacéis con un ejemplo:

Yo afirmo que tú tienes ahora mismo un pepino metido por el culo.

Si te querellas contra mí, es porque es cierto, así que hasta que no lo hagas podemos afirmarlo sin miedo a equivocarnos: 

EL USUARIO URITORCO TIENE AHORA MISMO UN PEPINO METIDO POR EL CULO.


----------



## javvi (22 May 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> No se querellan contra ellos por los mismos motivos por los que no se querellan contra otros locos que les insultan y calumnian por las redes: porque sería darles un bombo inútil, y apenas hacen ruido.
> 
> Sólo tienen unas decenas de seguidores semiretrasados a los que les están sacando el dinero.
> 
> ...



Yo, con el Expediente Royuela, me he vuelto agnóstico: ni me lo creo, ni no me lo creo. Por mi parte, todas las opiniones son bienvenidas, siempre y cuando no sean zafias y de mal gusto.

Me pregunto eso que dice. ¿Hay muchas denuncias del calado de las de los Royuela, tan graves, y con tantos documentos, que la fiscalía haya ignorado?

A mí me viene a las mientes la querella de Sánchez Manzano, el responsable de la custodia de los trenes del 11M, a los que le acusaban de destrucción de las pruebas. Al final, los tribunales desestimaron su denuncia, pero querellarse se querelló. Tampoco convenía que se airease mucho la desaparición mágica de la escena de crimen, las 90 toneladas de trenes. Los tribunales, lo que hacen es marear las querellas, pasárselas de unos a otros dejando que pase el tiempo, pero eso no es ignorarlas, es anegarlas en el laberinto burocrático y dejar que el General Cronos haga el resto.

Es verdad que, a veces, se hacen acusaciones muy graves, y el aludido se hace el tonto, pero no es porque el acusador sea un loco, es porque el que recibe la acusación tiene mucho que esconder y no le conviene nada la polémica. Tal es el caso del Juez Bermúdez, el del 11M, (conocido como el juez Eftalato por un forero de este hilo). Carmen Baladía dice que no se hicieron autopsias de los Mártires de Leganés, sólo estudios complementarios, que no es lo que prescribe la ley de enjuiciamiento criminal. El juez Eftalato dice que miente quien diga que no se hicieron autopsias con los Mártires de Leganés. ¿por qué dice esto en la SER y no se querella directamente con Baladía? ¿quién sabe más de autopsias? ¿la directora de las autopsias del 11m? ¿o el juez Eftalato? ¿no será que al juez se le ponen de corbata sólo con pensar que se encuentra en un careo con Baladía?

Y ya que estamos en Burbuja. Aquí ha habido algún imbécil que se ha puesto en plan nazi con los gitanos. Eso llegó a una de esas asociaciones de gitanos y le pusieron una querella. No sé cómo acabó la cosa, pero hubo querella.

No sé, me deja usted con la duda. Estaría encantado de que me ilustrase.


----------



## javvi (22 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Por qué dicen que la trama de esas fosas van desde septiembre a diciembre?.
> 
> Esos muertos entonces, llevaban más tiempo en las fosas de SS de los Reyes, a mi hay cosas que en espacio tiempo no me cuadran.



De esta última parte yo tampoco me he enterado mucho. ¿Dicen cuando se produce el traslado de S.S. de lo Reyes a Leganés? ¿en la entrevista de Celades? 

Ando yo perdido también.


----------



## Lux Mundi (22 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> De esta última parte yo tampoco me he enterado mucho. ¿Dicen cuando se produce el traslado de S.S. de lo Reyes a Leganés? ¿en la entrevista de Celades?
> 
> Ando yo perdido también.




Sí, en la entrevista que subieron estos días de atrás. Que toda la operación va desde el 1 de septiembre al 31 de diciembre. Imagino que se referirá al traslado, lo que conllevará gestionar logística con la nave, maquinaria etc, porque imagino que los muertos fueron asesinados antes, como en el vídeo del 17 de junio del 2021 ya se habla de una nave con inquilinos...no entiendo nada.


----------



## Debunker (22 May 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> No se querellan contra ellos por los mismos motivos por los que no se querellan contra otros locos que les insultan y calumnian por las redes: porque sería darles un bombo inútil, y apenas hacen ruido.
> 
> Sólo tienen unas decenas de seguidores semiretrasados a los que les están sacando el dinero.
> 
> ...




Tu puedes opinar lo que quieras , estás en tu derecho, una cosa es que te insulten y te pongan a parir en en las redes y otra bien distinta es que te acusen de los más graves delitos y todos los delitos del mundo mundial a las más altas personalidades de un país, todo apoyado por una documentación que según los implicados no es cierta pero que convence a muchos y cada día más, hay manifestaciones y se mueve por diferentes canales de youtube, saltando además al extranjero, no solo eso, se hacen denuncias a porrillo por diferentes juzgados y hasta en Bruselas. 

si todo es mentira y por tanto los documentos son falsos, todo lo que tienen que hacer los acusados en presentar una denuncia por difamación y solo con una sentencia donde se pruebe que los documentos son falsos, el ER termina al día siguiente, Santi va derecho a la cárcel y fin del ER ¿por que no lo hacen?


----------



## javvi (22 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Sí, en la entrevista que subieron estos días de atrás. Que toda la operación va desde el 1 de septiembre al 31 de diciembre. Imagino que se referirá al traslado, lo que conllevará gestionar logística con la nave, maquinaria etc, porque imagino que los muertos fueron asesinados antes, como en el vídeo del 17 de junio del 2021 ya se habla de una nave con inquilinos...no entiendo nada.



El vídeo es del 17 de junio de 2021. La misma fecha de la denuncia que se muestra en el vídeo. Es decir, el mismo día que se pone la denuncia, Santiago nos lo cuenta por la tarde/noche.

Lo que no encuentro es alguna fecha de esos enterramientos en las notas. Yo sí que le veo sentido a que los traslados se hagan a partir de septiembre. Precisamente por eso, porque en junio se ha puesto la denuncia de las fosas de S.S. de los Reyes, y además se hace público en el canal. Debieron pensárselo, y al final, por si acaso, decidieron el traslado. Pensaron que los inquilinos estarían más seguros en Leganés.

Después habría una segunda parte. Cuando los Royuela descubren que los inquilinos están en Leganés. Y habría una tercera parte en el caso de que a la banda le hubiese dado tiempo de trasladar los inquilinos de Leganés a un lugar X. Y una quinta parte si los Royuela hubiese descubierto el lugar X, y los de la banda los hubiesen trasladado a un lugar Y, y una sexta parte si ... _ad infinitum_


----------



## Tratante (22 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> La operación se llevó a cabo desde el 1 de septiembre al 31 de diciembre de 2021.
> 
> El enterramiento lo hacen en tres días en un fin de semana, no especifican cual es la fecha del trabajo en la nave.



Me sirve el puente del 12 de Octubre, 4 días nada menos...




Bimmer dijo:


> Unas constructoras que pertenezcan a la funcimafia desde el dueño, pasando por el arquitecto y hasta el operario que hace el cemento, toda la constructora metida en el ajo, todos se llevan una parte del pastel.



El Estado tiene medios y personal suficiente para acometer este tipo de obras sin necesidad de "tirar" de constructoras civiles ni involucrar a mafia alguna.


----------



## javvi (22 May 2022)

Pero... siempre hay un pero (como llamaba mi abuela a las manzanas). Me estoy acordando de que no es del todo así. El traslado a Leganés se hace a espaldas de Mena, si no lo recuerdo mal. Mena se entera y se corta la mano derecha (es decir: que liquida a Ruiz). Entonces, estos tres: Bermejo, Vidal y Ruiz (antes de ser liquidado) ¿por qué hacen el traslado a Leganés? ¿no era, quizá, porque el lugar de S.S. de los Reyes no implicaba a Mena y el de Leganés sí?


----------



## Debunker (22 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Sí, en la entrevista que subieron estos días de atrás. Que toda la operación va desde el 1 de septiembre al 31 de diciembre. Imagino que se referirá al traslado, lo que conllevará gestionar logística con la nave, maquinaria etc, porque imagino que los muertos fueron asesinados antes, como en el vídeo del 17 de junio del 2021 ya se habla de una nave con inquilinos...no entiendo nada.




Yo hay cosas que no entiendo, me hacen dudar, me mantengo fiel al ER sobre todo por el silencio sepulcral de los implicados acusados.

Para mí , una cosa es hacer desaparecer a los muertos fresquitos y otra hacer desaparecer esqueletos, la fosa de SS de los Reyes o los muertos enterrados allí son de 2004-2006, para 2021 cuando se hace el traslado han transcurrido mínimo 15 años, ya solo son esqueletos, si yo fuera, según voy recuperando los esqueletos de la fosa los voy arrojando a una trituradora industrial que funcione con gasolina , son máquinas pequeñas y muchas muy silenciosas y trituran doblemente , primero hace pedazitos y luego en segunda pasada hace los residuos polvo que según salen se van metiendo en bolsas y después se tiran por toda la geografía española no en la bolsa sino esparciendo el material y ya está menos dificultad , menos riesgo y esos restos no los encuentra nadie ni de coña son solo polvo diseminado en cualquier vertedero o contenedor de basura del quinto coño. 

Cosas así, es decir la torpeza de esa banda asesina tan eficiente en matar , no me cuadran


----------



## Duda Metódica (22 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo hay cosas que no entiendo, me hacen dudar, me mantengo fiel al ER sobre todo por el silencio sepulcral de los implicados acusados.
> 
> Para mí , una cosa es hacer desaparecer a los muertos fresquitos y otra hacer desaparecer esqueletos, la fosa de SS de los Reyes o los muertos enterrados allí son de 2004-2006, para 2021 cuando se hace el traslado han transcurrido mínimo 15 años, ya solo son esqueletos, si yo fuera, según voy recuperando los esqueletos de la fosa los voy arrojando a una trituradora industrial que funcione con gasolina , son máquinas pequeñas y muchas muy silenciosas y trituran doblemente , primero hace pedazitos y luego en segunda pasada hace los residuos polvo que según salen se van metiendo en bolsas y después se tiran por toda la geografía española no en la bolsa sino esparciendo el material y ya está menos dificultad , menos riesgo y esos restos no los encuentra nadie ni de coña son solo polvo diseminado en cualquier vertedero o contenedor de basura del quinto coño.
> 
> Cosas así, es decir la torpeza de esa banda asesina tan eficiente en matar , no me cuadran



Correcto, pero por un lado no saben que se van a encontrar cuando abren la fosa de SS de los Reyes, a veces no va todo según lo previsto, y por otra parte de lo que se trata es de colocarle los cadáveres a Mena.


----------



## Lux Mundi (22 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> El vídeo es del 17 de junio de 2021. La misma fecha de la denuncia que se muestra en el vídeo. Es decir, el mismo día que se pone la denuncia, Santiago nos lo cuenta por la tarde/noche.
> 
> Lo que no encuentro es alguna fecha de esos enterramientos en las notas. Yo sí que le veo sentido a que los traslados se hagan a partir de septiembre. Precisamente por eso, porque en junio se ha puesto la denuncia de las fosas de S.S. de los Reyes, y además se hace público en el canal. Debieron pensárselo, y al final, por si acaso, decidieron el traslado. Pensaron que los inquilinos estarían más seguros en Leganés.
> 
> Después habría una segunda parte. Cuando los Royuela descubren que los inquilinos están en Leganés. Y habría una tercera parte en el caso de que a la banda le hubiese dado tiempo de trasladar los inquilinos de Leganés a un lugar X. Y una quinta parte si los Royuela hubiese descubierto el lugar X, y los de la banda los hubiesen trasladado a un lugar Y, y una sexta parte si ... _ad infinitum_





Debunker dijo:


> Yo hay cosas que no entiendo, me hacen dudar, me mantengo fiel al ER sobre todo por el silencio sepulcral de los implicados acusados.
> 
> Para mí , una cosa es hacer desaparecer a los muertos fresquitos y otra hacer desaparecer esqueletos, la fosa de SS de los Reyes o los muertos enterrados allí son de 2004-2006, para 2021 cuando se hace el traslado han transcurrido mínimo 15 años, ya solo son esqueletos, si yo fuera, según voy recuperando los esqueletos de la fosa los voy arrojando a una trituradora industrial que funcione con gasolina , son máquinas pequeñas y muchas muy silenciosas y trituran doblemente , primero hace pedazitos y luego en segunda pasada hace los residuos polvo que según salen se van metiendo en bolsas y después se tiran por toda la geografía española no en la bolsa sino esparciendo el material y ya está menos dificultad , menos riesgo y esos restos no los encuentra nadie ni de coña son solo polvo diseminado en cualquier vertedero o contenedor de basura del quinto coño.
> 
> Cosas así, es decir la torpeza de esa banda asesina tan eficiente en matar , no me cuadran




Yo es que pienso que esos muertos de SS de los Reyes y Leganés se remontan a cuando Bermejo era ministro de Justicia.
Los enterraron en SSDLR en su momento, cuando los Royuela lo hacen público el 17 de junio de 2021, ya llevarían muertos años incluso, y es el año pasado entre el 1 de septiembre y el 31 de diciembre que se lleva a cabo ese "golpe de Leganés" con la búsqueda de nave, trabajos y traslado, aunque para los enterramientos tardarán tres días, un fin de semana, pero esa fecha de 2021 de tres meses es lo que conlleva la planificación de la logística.

Es lo que saco en conclusión de todo esto, teniendo en cuenta el que los encarga (Bermejo), el tiempo que transcurre, etc.

Por eso pienso que en la nave de Leganés no hay huesos ni mucho menos cadáveres tal como creemos, sino directamente polvo de cenizas y huesos mezclados con tierra y demás.


----------



## Debunker (22 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Correcto, pero por un lado no saben que se van a encontrar cuando abren la fosa de SS de los Reyes, a veces no va todo según lo previsto, y por otra parte de lo que se trata es de colocarle los cadáveres a Mena.



Es que para mí eso de colocarle los cadáveres a Mena , es otra cosa que no entiendo, según las notas la ejecución de esos asesinatos fue encargada a Mena , lo quieres implicar? Pues cava la fosa de SS de los Reyes y deja al aire a los enterrados allí , ya se liará parda en cuanto alguien lo vea y si quieres que sea rápido pones unos cartelitos en lugares visibles donde haya población con la ubicación de la fosa, eso no iba a levantar suspicacias de traición ya que esa fosa es la única donde se ofrece en el ER 1 millón de € a quien descubra la fosa, con la ubicación de la fosa al descubierto , para que todo ese trajín de la nave precisamente cuando Mena está destituido y no pinta nada ni en la organización ni en la nave donde tiene prohibida la entrada. No lo entiendo.


----------



## Debunker (22 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Yo es que pienso que esos muertos de SS de los Reyes y Leganés se remontan a cuando Bermejo era ministro de Justicia.
> Los enterraron en SSDLR en su momento, cuando los Royuela lo hacen público el 17 de junio de 2021, ya llevarían muertos años incluso, y es el año pasado entre el 1 de septiembre y el 31 de diciembre que se lleva a cabo ese "golpe de Leganés" con la búsqueda de nave, trabajos y traslado, aunque para los enterramientos tardarán tres días, un fin de semana, pero esa fecha de 2021 de tres meses es lo que conlleva la planificación de la logística.




Esos asesinados, no tienes que ir lejos lo dice Santi en su ultimísimo vídeo unos post atrás, son de entre 2004-2006 encargados por Berbejo pero ejecutados o mandado a ejecutar por Mena.

Con excepción de que esos cadáveres se momificaran , por huevos son esqueletos, son 15 años, hacer desaparecer un esqueleto es fácil, ni siquiera hace falta una trituradora, los machacas con un martillo y tiras los restos en el mar que no van a flotar, o en medio de una montaña siempre esparcidos , en fin hay mil lugares


----------



## Debunker (22 May 2022)

*Amnistía Internacional se interesa por nuestra denuncia en Naciones Unidas de 1.182 asesinatos*
NOTA DE PRENSA DE Javier Marzal. Promotor y Portavoz de la alianza Denunciantes del Autoritarismo Judicial


Hoy, 19 de mayo de 2022, hemos recibido contestación de Amnistía Internacional interesándose por nuestra denuncia en Naciones Unidas por 1.182 asesinatos.

El 1 de abril de este año, solicitamos la intervención de Amnistía Internacional por varios crímenes de la metamafia de José maría Mena Álvarez (Fiscal Jefe de Cataluña 1996-2006).


Hoy mismo, hemos remitido a Amnistía la denuncia en Naciones Unidas, informando que varios gobiernos europeos conocen esta denuncia.



Además, les informamos que denunciamos 322 asesinatos en agosto de 2021 y los juzgados los están encubriendo por orden del Gobierno.

Añadimos que “Cabe decir que el PSOE (partido del Gobierno) está implicado en algunos de estos asesinatos y, hasta enero de 2022, los miembros principales de este Gobierno tiene relaciones corruptas con la metamafia asesina, como hemos denunciado en la Comisión Europea, con copia visible a varios Diputados del Parlamento Europeo”.

Se reenvían los mensajes de correo electrónico en alemán.




Más información en www.contraautoritarismojudicial.org en español, alemán, francés e inglés.









Amnistía Internacional se interesa por nuestra denuncia en Naciones Unidas de 1.182 asesinatos - El Diestro


Amnistía Internacional se interesa por nuestra denuncia en Naciones Unidas de 1.182 asesinatos




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## YonnyMestampo (22 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo hay cosas que no entiendo, me hacen dudar, me mantengo fiel al ER sobre todo por el silencio sepulcral de los implicados acusados.
> 
> Para mí , una cosa es hacer desaparecer a los muertos fresquitos y otra hacer desaparecer esqueletos, la fosa de SS de los Reyes o los muertos enterrados allí son de 2004-2006, para 2021 cuando se hace el traslado han transcurrido mínimo 15 años, ya solo son esqueletos, si yo fuera, según voy recuperando los esqueletos de la fosa los voy arrojando a una trituradora industrial que funcione con gasolina , son máquinas pequeñas y muchas muy silenciosas y trituran doblemente , primero hace pedazitos y luego en segunda pasada hace los residuos polvo que según salen se van metiendo en bolsas y después se tiran por toda la geografía española no en la bolsa sino esparciendo el material y ya está menos dificultad , menos riesgo y esos restos no los encuentra nadie ni de coña son solo polvo diseminado en cualquier vertedero o contenedor de basura del quinto coño.
> 
> Cosas así, es decir la torpeza de esa banda asesina tan eficiente en matar , no me cuadran



El traslado de los desaparecidos muertos se hace por parte de Ruiz para tener a Mena cogido por los huevos. 
Ya que entierra los cuerpos en la nave que utiliza Mena para guardar información.

No está tratando de hacer desaparecer los cuerpos. Si no de tener amenazado a Mena en caso de necesitarlo.


----------



## Debunker (22 May 2022)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> El traslado de los desaparecidos muertos se hace por parte de Ruiz para tener a Mena cogido por los huevos.
> Ya que entierra los cuerpos en la nave que utiliza Mena para guardar información.
> 
> No está tratando de hacer desaparecer los cuerpos. Si no de tener amenazado a Mena en caso de necesitarlo.



Respondí a eso con este post 



"Es que para mí eso de colocarle los cadáveres a Mena , es otra cosa que no entiendo, según las notas la ejecución de esos asesinatos fue encargada a Mena , lo quieres implicar? Pues cava la fosa de SS de los Reyes y deja al aire a los enterrados allí , ya se liará parda en cuanto alguien lo vea y si quieres que sea rápido pones unos cartelitos en lugares visibles donde haya población con la ubicación de la fosa, eso no iba a levantar suspicacias de traición ya que esa fosa es la única donde se ofrece en el ER 1 millón de € a quien descubra la fosa, con la ubicación de la fosa al descubierto , para que todo ese trajín de la nave precisamente cuando Mena está destituido y no pinta nada ni en la organización ni en la nave donde tiene prohibida la entrada. No lo entiendo."

pero bueno quizá mi forma de pensar o ver las cosas sea muy distinta a esa banda


----------



## Lux Mundi (22 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> *Amnistía Internacional se interesa por nuestra denuncia en Naciones Unidas de 1.182 asesinatos*
> NOTA DE PRENSA DE Javier Marzal. Promotor y Portavoz de la alianza Denunciantes del Autoritarismo Judicial
> 
> 
> ...





Amnistía Internacional es otra organización de la élite. Pero por lo menos van haciendo ruido. 

Ayer leía en Twitter sobre el tema, especialmente cuando el Arconte cuenta que le amenazaron de muerte en la comisaría de Leganés, y le respondió algún policía diciéndole que se fuera al juzgado de guardia. Vamos, que he visto ya cuentas de policías que saben del caso este.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (22 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Tu puedes opinar lo que quieras , estás en tu derecho, una cosa es que te insulten y te pongan a parir en en las redes y otra bien distinta es que te acusen de los más graves delitos y todos los delitos del mundo mundial a las más altas personalidades de un país, todo apoyado por una documentación que según los implicados no es cierta pero que convence a muchos y cada día más, hay manifestaciones y se mueve por diferentes canales de youtube, saltando además al extranjero, no solo eso, se hacen denuncias a porrillo por diferentes juzgados y hasta en Bruselas.
> 
> si todo es mentira y por tanto los documentos son falsos, todo lo que tienen que hacer los acusados en presentar una denuncia por difamación y solo con una sentencia donde se pruebe que los documentos son falsos, el ER termina al día siguiente, Santi va derecho a la cárcel y fin del ER ¿por que no lo hacen?



Si le denuncian por calumnias, los del ER se verán reforzados porque se autopercibirán como mártires de su propio cuento.

Eso de que una denuncia contra Royuela pondría fin al expediente es falso.

Cuando les condenasen, dirían que el sistema está contra ellos y blablabla. Total, si ya dicen que los fiscales son una especiae de mercenarios asesinos, ¿por qué no cargarles otro bulo más?


----------



## Iuris Tantum (22 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Yo, con el Expediente Royuela, me he vuelto agnóstico: ni me lo creo, ni no me lo creo. Por mi parte, todas las opiniones son bienvenidas, siempre y cuando no sean zafias y de mal gusto.
> 
> Me pregunto eso que dice. ¿Hay muchas denuncias del calado de las de los Royuela, tan graves, y con tantos documentos, que la fiscalía haya ignorado?
> 
> ...




Sin entrar en todo el cenagal del 11M, lo que defiendo es más sencillo:

Una acusación no es cierta por el hecho de que el acusado no haya querellado contra el acusador.

Una acusación, de cualquier clase, debería probarse por quien acusa, en base a argumentos sólidos y veraces (no sólo cuantitativos, del tipo "hay muchos documentos")


----------



## Bimmer (22 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Anda que menudo subnormal, al parecer es un niñato flipado ese que le ha amenazado, menudas generaciones llegan de piolines.



Cuando dije que creo saber quien es, no iba en broma, no quiero volver a poner su instagram aquí por si lo pone en privado, pero le sigue mucha gente y muestra un comportamiento muy macarra y de niñato, eso si, no da la cara, solo hay un par de fotos suyas en las que no se le ve la cara, y es bajo que ande sobre el 1,70, trabaja en Madrid, lleva poco en la policía (dicho por él).

Ha hecho muchas guarradas como tergiversar información importante como son las leyes, dar like a comentarios de odio y violencia, bloquear a usuarios que comentan educadamente con argumentos y borrar dichos comentarios, etc etc.

Vamos que es una escoria como ser humano por mucho policía nacional que sea, tiene toda la pinta de ser un prevaricador nato.




Lux Mundi dijo:


> Pregunta, ¿en el vídeo están liando se a hostias con los coches por temas de drogas?. ¿Por eso la GC los va siguiendo?.



Ojo a ese vídeo que se las trae.

Efectivamente, es un ajuste de cuentas y le roban la droga.

No dicen si era la GC la que lo sigue pero tiene toda la pinta que si es porque cuando acaba el vídeo, el que graba para el coche y se dispone a abrir la puerta.

Si era la GC, ¿Por qué no llevan una dashcam?

Compartí ese vídeo porque es el mismo modus operandi con el que el sargento Ruiz y sus hombres asesinaron a un amigo de Alberto Royuela el cual era topo de la banda de Mena, minuto 37 y 54 segundos :




"Coge el coche y cuando sale del cinturón le empiezan a perseguir, le hacen girar el coche y con una maza de goma lo acaban de rematar, lo matan".




Lux Mundi dijo:


> Sobre las fosas en posibles edificaciones que se vuelven a hacer en casas antiguas. Es buenísima teoría. Yo creo que llevan matando desde que empezó la democracia.




Yo me refiero a las edificaciones donde antes todo era campo, hasta principios y mediados del 2000 se construyeron muchísimos bloques de viviendas donde antes solo había campo.




Tratante dijo:


> El Estado tiene medios y personal suficiente para acometer este tipo de obras sin necesidad de "tirar" de constructoras civiles ni involucrar a mafia alguna.




Si eso fuera así no habría salido en el expediente la tal Nueva Terrain ni Tree Movers.




javvi dijo:


> Pero... siempre hay un pero (como llamaba mi abuela a las manzanas). Me estoy acordando de que no es del todo así. El traslado a Leganés se hace a espaldas de Mena, si no lo recuerdo mal. Mena se entera y se corta la mano derecha (es decir: que liquida a Ruiz). Entonces, estos tres: Bermejo, Vidal y Ruiz (antes de ser liquidado) ¿por qué hacen el traslado a Leganés? ¿no era, quizá, porque el lugar de S.S. de los Reyes no implicaba a Mena y el de Leganés sí?




¿No se supone que es Zapatero el que liquida a Ruiz?




Debunker dijo:


> es otra cosa que no entiendo



Y qué me dices de las fechas escritas en las notas de Ruiz entre septiembre y diciembre de 2021, cuando antes todas las notas que hemos visto no tenían fecha escrita, el que más mosca se ha mostrado con que no aparecieran fechas en las notas era @Peritta y con razón.

Y ahora resulta que le da a Ruiz por escribir fechas en las notas, escribe esas notas con fecha en el traslado de los "inquilinos" de SSDR a Leganés cuyo traslado se hace para joder a Mena, entonces podemos afirmar que Ruiz escribe a propósito las fechas porque sabe que van a ser interceptadas por los Royuela y por eso escribe la fecha, para que los cabos se aten más fácilmente.


Y tal vez se cargan a Ruiz porque ha colaborado con los topos de Royuela, no tiene sentido cargarte a una máquina de matar y mano derecha de el monstruo por un pique puntual, tened en cuenta que Santiago dijo en este vídeo :





Que a Ruiz lo matan "hace 3 semanas", es decir, lo matan en la semana del 25 de abril, y el primer vídeo sobre Leganés es el 13 de mayo :





Por cierto, en ese vídeo no recuerdo que diga lo que dice en el título : "*UBICACIÓN EXACTA E INEQUÍVOCA DE LA FOSA DE SAN SEBASTIÁN DE LOS REYES. ROGAMOS COLABORACIÓN".*


¿Alguien recuerda que diga dicha ubicación de las fosas de SSDR? Porque yo no.


----------



## Bimmer (22 May 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> en base a argumentos sólidos y veraces



Notas manuscritas (pericial caligráfica y tal, existe jurisprudencia al respecto), fosas, audios, será por argumentos y pruebas.


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 May 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Sin entrar en todo el cenagal del 11M, lo que defiendo es más sencillo:
> 
> Una acusación no es cierta por el hecho de que el acusado no haya querellado contra el acusador.
> 
> Una acusación, de cualquier clase, debería probarse por quien acusa, en base a argumentos sólidos y veraces (no sólo cuantitativos, del tipo "hay muchos documentos")




Este caso tiene visos de ser, como minimo minimo, real en un % de los casos expuestos en mi opinion.

El resto podeis decir que son aliteraciones o recursos estilisticos de escritor, si no los quereis admitir, ok dejemoslo ahi porque el argumento tambien es valido como contrapeso y de momento solo podemos hacer juicios de valor a falta de un juicio serio, que en España nunca va a ser.

Luego tiene como contrapeso tambien en negativo que se han acercado varios trepas enfermos mentales severos y CORRUPTOS con animo de lucro o de histrion como el impresencia y el majara-zal, que echan por tierra el caso cuando vas desmontando una por una las mentiras del primer tarado, a la sazon el 2 juez mas condenado de la historia de España y por encima del megamaxicorrupto Garzon.


Amnismierda internacioANAL solo cogen casos contra derechistas (Pinochet, Franco), nunca contra rojazos ni masones, es la organizacion mas deleznable que he visto en mi vida aun por encima de la PZOE ( lo cual tiene merito) o jueces para la memocracia ( ¿es que acaso hay jueces para la dictadura??) y encima son proabortistas. Tenian la sede arriba de una panaderia que yo iba, les expuse un caso de violacion severa de DDHH ( intento de incapacitacion de un sano por servicios sociales con informes falsos no, lo siguiente para robarle el patrimonio por dos psicolocas psicopatas, que una de ellas era amiga intima de una narcofamiliar tambien psicopata que las uso como brazo ejecutor de su plan y como eran de la pzoe las dos corruptas, no hicieron ni puto caso, igual que la chusma de CACADAP del corrupto impresencia) pero si llegan a ser del PP si que cogen el caso ( y eso que es la cara B de la misma moneda falsa y trucada masonica). Ahi quede asqueado completamente de esta asociacion tambien de pedigüeños del Soros o alguno de esos.


----------



## Uritorco (22 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Para mí , una cosa es hacer desaparecer a los muertos fresquitos y otra hacer desaparecer esqueletos, la fosa de SS de los Reyes o los muertos enterrados allí son de 2004-2006



¿Estás segura de que son de esa fecha? Ahora me pones en duda.


----------



## Uritorco (22 May 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> No se querellan contra ellos por los mismos motivos por los que no se querellan contra otros locos que les insultan y calumnian por las redes: porque sería darles un bombo inútil, y apenas hacen ruido.
> 
> Sólo tienen unas decenas de seguidores semiretrasados a los que les están sacando el dinero.
> 
> ...



Lo que se lleva denunciando desde hace casi tres años de manera casi diaria no son simplemente chascarrillos, insultos y calumnias, como asegura ustec, es muuucho más que eso. Son de las cosas más graves que a uno puedan hechar encima y, para colmo, a gente de muy alto standing perfectamente incrustada en el mundo de la justicia y las altas esferas.

¿De verdad se piensa que los Royuela no tienen otra cosa que hacer que estar supuestamente falsificando documentos desde hace 25 años y acto seguido presentar toda esa documentación ante los tribunales?


----------



## Iuris Tantum (22 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Notas manuscritas (pericial caligráfica y tal, existe jurisprudencia al respecto), fosas, audios, será por argumentos y pruebas.



Sí, existe jurisprudencia al respecto de una pericial caligráfica de parte no avalada por ningún perito designado por el juzgado.


En concreto, no tiene ningún valor probatorio.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (22 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Lo que se lleva denunciando desde hace casi tres años de manera casi diaria no son simplemente chascarrillos, insultos y calumnias, como asegura ustec, es muuucho más que eso. Son de las cosas más graves que a uno puedan hechar encima y, para colmo, a gente de muy alto standing perfectamente incrustada en el mundo de la justicia y las altas esferas.
> 
> ¿De verdad se piensa que los Royuela no tienen otra cosa que hacer que estar supuestamente falsificando documentos desde hace 25 años y acto seguido presentar toda esa documentación ante los tribunales?



Sí, lo pienso. 

Especialmente cuando están sacando dinero de ello, de personas lo bastante incautas, fanáticas o, en el mejor de los casos, bienpensantes, que les están dando dinero en forma de donaciones.

Y más cuando están reclamando explícitamente más dinero.


----------



## Harold Papanander (22 May 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Sí, existe jurisprudencia al respecto de una pericial caligráfica de parte no avalada por ningún perito designado por el juzgado.
> 
> 
> En concreto, no tiene ningún valor probatorio.



Como sayanim te ganas bastante mal el sueldo, la verdad.

Pero sigue inténtandolo, no desfallezcas por el camino, que los obreros del Tercer Templo te necesitan, esta vez con más apremio que nunca, pues su elevada misión se les está viniendo abajo a un ritmo cada vez más acelerado.

Por cierto, no pudiste haber elegido mejor imagen de avatar. Disecciona tu espíritu a la perfección.


----------



## javvi (22 May 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Especialmente cuando están sacando dinero de ello, de personas lo bastante incautas, fanáticas o, en el mejor de los casos, bienpensantes, que les están dando dinero en forma de donaciones.



Es posible que tenga usted razón, pero será de chiripa, porque su argumentación no puede ser más infantil. Nadie se mete en semejante vorágine por lo que dan en el paypal y las donaciones. Piénselo dos veces, eche cuentas y verá lo absurdo de lo que dice.


----------



## Bimmer (22 May 2022)

Atentos a esto, en 49 segundos el policia comete dos delitos, encubrimiento y omisión del deber de perseguir delitos :







Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Sí, lo pienso.
> 
> Especialmente cuando están sacando dinero de ello, de personas lo bastante incautas, fanáticas o, en el mejor de los casos, bienpensantes, que les están dando dinero en forma de donaciones.
> 
> Y más cuando están reclamando explícitamente más dinero.




La foto de perfil que tienes puesta es igual de tonta que la de tu otra cuenta, la tal @Florecilla Silvestre


----------



## Iuris Tantum (22 May 2022)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> Como sayanim te ganas bastante mal el sueldo, la verdad.
> 
> Pero sigue inténtandolo, no desfallezcas por el camino, que los obreros del Tercer Templo te necesitan, esta vez con más apremio que nunca, pues su elevada misión se les está viniendo abajo a un ritmo cada vez más acelerado.
> 
> Por cierto, no pudiste haber elegido mejor imagen de avatar. Disecciona tu espíritu a la perfección.



Y este ya es el último nivel. 

Dar por hecho que los que no están de acuerdo contigo son en verdad agentes secretos de una especie de élites extraterrestres o conspiranoias similares.

Sombrerito de papel de aluminio con galones.

Menos mal que por lo menos eres optimista y te crees que estás tirando abajo una "elevada misión".

La imagen del Avatar no podría estar escogida más adrede.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (22 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Es posible que tenga usted razón, pero será de chiripa, porque su argumentación no puede ser más infantil. Nadie se mete en semejante vorágine por lo que dan en el paypal y las donaciones. Piénselo dos veces, eche cuentas y verá lo absurdo de lo que dice.



No es infantil ver motivos espurios espoleando una personalidad querulante y narcisista como la que se filtra en los vídeos. 

Por mucho menos dinero se han hecho cosas peores.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (22 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Atentos a esto, en 49 segundos el policia comete dos delitos, encubrimiento y omisión del deber de perseguir delitos :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que pienses que soy una multicuenta explica la facilidad con la que te comes bulos consipiranoicos como el ER.


----------



## Bimmer (22 May 2022)

Ojo a este vídeo :





Creo que no nos deberíamos lamentar en exceso si el grueso de los asesinados por Mena y compañía son igual de ANORMALES que los zombis que pasan al lado y no se dignan a pararse unos segundos a escuchar lo que dicen y a preguntar.


No sé, llamadme loco, pero en España esto es el pan de cada día : 





Y luego ves una concentración de gente narrando el expediente royuela, con pancartas de : "NO A LA MAFIA JUDICIAL".


¿Qué cojones tienes en la cabeza para no pararte unos segundos a escuchar y preguntar?


¡MENUDOS GILIPOLLAS!


----------



## javvi (22 May 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> No es infantil ver motivos espurios espoleando una personalidad querulante y narcisista como la que se filtra en los vídeos.
> 
> Por mucho menos dinero se han hecho cosas peores.



Ah Bueno, entonces hemos cambiado de argumentación. Hace un rato había un explicación crematística de los Royuela, ahora parece que es otra cosa. Por lo visto, el dinero ya no es el motivo principal.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (22 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Ah Bueno, entonces hemos cambiado de argumentación. Hace un rato había un explicación crematística de los Royuela, ahora parece que es otra cosa. Por lo visto, el dinero ya no es el motivo principal.



No veo por qué tienen que ser incompatibles, así que no tiene sentido hablar de cambio.

En cualquier caso, su motivación no es el elemento central; lo es la absoluta falta de prueba de los hechos que sostiene, y las enormes incongruencias lógicas del sistema que dice haber descubierto.


----------



## Bimmer (22 May 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Que pienses que soy una multicuenta explica la facilidad con la que te comes bulos consipiranoicos como el ER.




Con las gilipolleces que dices solo te hace falta reconocerlo, con la cuenta de @Florecilla Silvestre dijiste la siguiente gilipollez, y/o lo que llama javvi, argumentación muy infantil :




Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> No me conozco el expediente Rayuela ese, pero te hago dos comentarios. El primero es que me parece haber leído por ahí que dicen que un fiscal catalán se ha cargado él solito a *mas de 1,000 tipos*. Ni ETA ni Capone ni Chuck Norris en toda su filmografía mataron tanto.




Mismas gilipolleces y misma pedantería :




Iuris Tantum dijo:


> *espurios espoleando* una personalidad *querulante*






Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> *ósmosis.*


----------



## Iuris Tantum (22 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Con las gilipolleces que dices solo te hace falta reconocerlo, con la cuenta de @Florecilla Silvestre dijiste la siguiente gilipollez, y/o lo que llama javvi, argumentación muy infantil :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pedantería = emplear términos que no entiendes muy bien.

Para la próxima ya te lo daré todo más mascadito, que las complicaciones te han hecho perder tu educación inicial.


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 May 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> No es infantil ver motivos espurios espoleando una personalidad querulante y narcisista como la que se filtra en los vídeos.
> 
> Por mucho menos dinero se han hecho cosas peores.




Ese argumento de trastorno paranoide subtipo querulante es copyright mio y protagonizado por el impresencia, su tropa y el majara-zal.

Mis derechos de autor que?


----------



## javvi (22 May 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> No veo por qué tienen que ser incompatibles, así que no tiene sentido hablar de cambio.
> 
> En cualquier caso, su motivación no es el elemento central; lo es la absoluta falta de prueba de los hechos que sostiene, y las enormes incongruencias lógicas del sistema que dice haber descubierto.



¿Cómo sabe que hay falta pruebas si el problema es precisamente que no hay manera de que el ER acabe en los juzgados?


----------



## Liberal templado (22 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Notas manuscritas (pericial caligráfica y tal, existe jurisprudencia al respecto), fosas, audios, será por argumentos y pruebas.



@Bimmer. Notas manuscritas miles. Fosas: las que dicen las notas manuscritas. Audios: ¿cuáles son?


----------



## Iuris Tantum (22 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> ¿Cómo sabe que hay falta pruebas si el problema es precisamente que no hay manera de que el ER acabe en los juzgados?



Porque no hace falta ir a un juzgado para ver que TODO es absolutamente inventado y delirantemente fantasioso.

Tan ridículo como pretender que un juzgado admita una demanda basada, por ejemplo, en que el Rey es un fantasma de otra dimensión, afirmación basada en notas de inventada autoría. 


Hay pretensiones tan delirantes que ni si quiera pasan el examen de la lógica más elemental.


----------



## Harold Papanander (22 May 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Y este ya es el último nivel.
> 
> Dar por hecho que los que no están de acuerdo contigo son en verdad agentes secretos de una especie de élites extraterrestres o conspiranoias similares.
> 
> ...



Ni tan lejos, amijo. Simplemente creo que eres un judío de mierda disfrazado de gentil, que se esfuerza en lo posible por encubrir los crímenes que perpetra su propia comunidad maldita.

Sigue intentándolo, muchacho, que aún no te ganaste hoy limosna suficiente para pagarte la dieta.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 May 2022)

ARCONTE

Su punto de vista | desde el foco de su experiencia personal de lo de la comisaria de Leganes |


​


----------



## javvi (22 May 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Porque no hace falta ir a un juzgado para ver que TODO es absolutamente inventado y delirantemente fantasioso.
> 
> Tan ridículo como pretender que un juzgado admita una demanda basada, por ejemplo, en que el Rey es un fantasma de otra dimensión, afirmación basada en notas de inventada autoría.
> 
> ...



Hay como dos partes. O como dijo un forero: dos temporadas. La 1ª temporada empieza con el primer vídeo de los Royuela y la página con los documentos. La 2ª empieza, diría yo, cuando el canal de los Royuela aparece en las notas. O sea, Mena y & saben que les están robando las notas, y aun así, se las siguen robando. A partir de ahí, la historia se va elevando más y más, hasta un punto que ya me cuesta mucho creérmelo.

A la 1ª temporada sí que le di crédito. Porque si non e vero e ben trobato. O sea, que si el ER fuese totalmente falso, habría otro expediente x, y o z, que sería tan grave como el ER o más. Eso lo tengo muy claro, el nivel de corrupción y de criminalidad es así de enorme. 

Desde luego, lo que no me creo es que está historia sea una mera iniciativa de los Royuela, sea cual sea su motivación. Los Royuela, más bien el padre, tienen un contacto, ese contacto tiene otro contacto al que Royuela no conoce, ese otro contacto tiene otro y así hasta algo que está muy arriba. 

Hay varias teorías sobre el fondo del ER. Yo no lo tengo nada claro. El hecho de que no les chapen el canal es una prueba de que hay algo muy poderoso detrás de ellos. (sólo les han censurado dos o tres vídeos).


----------



## Bimmer (22 May 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Pedantería = emplear términos que no entiendes muy bien.
> 
> Para la próxima ya te lo daré todo más mascadito, que las complicaciones te han hecho perder tu educación inicial.




He mirado la etimología de "pedante" y es : 


"del italiano pedante ‘maestro de escuela’, ‘pedante’, deformación procedente del cultismo pedagogo, con identificación popular y burlesca con la voz vulgar italiana pedante ‘soldado de a pie’, ‘peatón’, por alusión al hecho de que el *acompañante de niños* debe andar constantemente."



Y ahora que lo pienso, pedante se da un ligero aire a pederasta.


Vaya, no sé por qué le estoy diciendo esto a usted, o si...


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 May 2022)

Acabo de desmontar otro argumento manipulador del biprevadicador impresencia que es torticero hasta decir basta.

Hay gente que dice que ya no es juez y el alega que si "porque en el boe nunca ha salido que haya dejado de serlo firmado por el Rey" que debe ser la formula legal para que deje de serlo.

Pero es que a el lo han inhabilitado para cargo publico ( o juez) durante 20 años, y aparenta unos 60, pues majete, a los 80 vuelves a ser juez, le sumamos que la edad obligatoria de jubilacion creo que es los 68-70 años para cargo publico, pues majete, como que ya se te pasa el arroz.

Y luego el tarado cree que puede hacer que anulen esas sentencias y se le devuelva la plaza para que vuelva a poner a sus coleguis como administradores concursales y toda la golferia que hacia, como no juzgar al colegui con el que desayunaba que atropelló a una persona y este corrupto no solo no mando citar al testigo, sino se trago la excusa del atropellador " que llovia y no escucho el golpe".

Yo con esa excusa le meto obstruccion a la justicia, perjurio y lo que toque.

Para colmo de corruptela en vez de juzgarlo como delito severo, le mete delito leve que era la antigua falta.


Y lees el chat del youtube con los engañaos de su secta y te descojonas con lo que corean " el juez mas honesto de España" " mas como tu hacen falta", etc.

Este es el nivel.


----------



## cimarrón (22 May 2022)

Los querulantistas del céntimo al sielo, ohú que trino.


----------



## Burbunauta (22 May 2022)

Resumen hasta ahora:

Del tema de las venganzas internas dentro de la metamafia: nada que decir, está dicho todo muy bien contado en este hilo. Parecen desunidos. De Margarita Robles decían que tenía letra temblorosa:





Del casi olvidado tema del Pegasus: al final fue un paripé usado como excusa para poner como directora del CNI a una persona de la metamafia. En estos momentos la metamafia ya controla todo lo referente a las FSE:



En relación a este tema, los "cinco grandes" dijeron que el paripé era para echar a Robles porque no le gustaba mucho el tema de los asesinatos y porque Robles no era muy psicópata. Pero al final era para proteger a Robles y además las notas indican que está metida en asesinatos como cualquier otro. Sin embargo esta protección a Robles parece provisional y los "cinco grandes" dicen que acabarán echándola:



Con todo este asalto al poder militar, policial y la Inteligencia estarían tratando de protegerse.



Del tema de Zapatero: Hay por internet una supuesta carta de ZP con su letra manuscrita. La letra no coincide con la que aparece en los vídeos del ER:

Supuesta letra manuscrita de ZP que se puede encontrar por Internet:







Letra manuscrita que aparece en el ER:


----------



## Bimmer (22 May 2022)

Liberal templado dijo:


> @Bimmer. Notas manuscritas miles. Fosas: las que dicen las notas manuscritas. Audios: ¿cuáles son?




Los que tiene Alberto Royuela y que todavía no nos ha mostrado, lo dijo en este vídeo en el que también dijo que a Santi le dice que todavía no saque cierta documentación porque nos daría un infarto a los seguidores del expediente :





Lo que creo que dice en clave : Infarto = rotura y seguidores = España y los españoles.




javvi dijo:


> no hay manera de que el ER acabe en los juzgados



Pedir que se judicialice el ER como dicen los Royuela es como pedir un abrazo en un puticlub, con el ER hay que follarse al sistema, que pidan solo la judicialización es lo más sospechoso del expediente royuela.





javvi dijo:


> Desde luego, lo que no me creo es que está historia sea una mera iniciativa de los Royuela, sea cual sea su motivación. Los Royuela, más bien el padre, tienen un contacto, ese contacto tiene otro contacto al que Royuela no conoce, ese otro contacto tiene otro y así hasta algo que está muy arriba.




Exacto, y de ahí lo de querer la judicialización en un país sin separación de poderes ni representación política y en el cual vive mejor el delincuente que el honrado.


La corrupción existe donde no existe el libre mercado, es decir, en todo el mundo, pero los países que más se acercan al libre mercado es donde menos delincuencia y corrupción hay.


En un libre mercado, el juez y fiscal de turno pagarían las consecuencias del mercado, los jueces y fiscales más aptos y buenos serían los que tendrían más clientes y dinero, los menos aptos y malos no tendrían clientes ni dinero, teniendo que cerrar el negocio (el juzgado en este ejemplo).


Se produciría el fenómeno de que si dos partes se confrontan, llegarían a un acuerdo amistoso al comprobar que ambas tienen contratada a la misma empresa judicial, es decir al mismo juez y fiscal, para que esto ocurra ambas partes pensarían igual en cosas fundamentales de la vida como por ejemplo la integridad física y la propiedad privada, de ahí que coincidieran en contratar ambas partes por su cuenta y sin conocerse antes a la misma empresa judicial especializada en satisfacer las penas por delitos contra la integridad física y la propiedad privada.


Y como ese ejemplo en el resto del derecho, para que esto ocurriera habria que eliminar los impuestos por motivos obvios, el juez o fiscal de turno va a seguir cobrando igual por mucho que el criminal que han dejado en libertad vuelva a delinquir, no existe la atención al cliente ni el miedo a quebrar el negocio y quedarte sin ganar dinero cuando este no te falta cada mes.


Tanta insistencia en la judicialización del ER por parte de los Royuela huele muy mal. ¿Qué jueces y fiscales van a impartir justicia? ¿Los que permiten que los honrados vivan con miedo hacia los delincuentes o los que miran para otro lado sin hacer nada ante esa situación?


La finalidad del expediente royuela no debe ser otra que quitar las caretas, hacerlo mediático, que todo el mundo sepa en el mundo que vive, luego ya se pagarán las consecuencias que toquen pero el fin debería ser ese, no una judicialización en un sistema creado para ser corrupto.


----------



## Lux Mundi (22 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Cuando dije que creo saber quien es, no iba en broma, no quiero volver a poner su instagram aquí por si lo pone en privado, pero le sigue mucha gente y muestra un comportamiento muy macarra y de niñato, eso si, no da la cara, solo hay un par de fotos suyas en las que no se le ve la cara, y es bajo que ande sobre el 1,70, trabaja en Madrid, lleva poco en la policía (dicho por él).
> 
> Ha hecho muchas guarradas como tergiversar información importante como son las leyes, dar like a comentarios de odio y violencia, bloquear a usuarios que comentan educadamente con argumentos y borrar dichos comentarios, etc etc.
> 
> ...




(He acortado tu mensaje para no hacerlo tan largo).


Menudo puto niñato el Piolín, si le mandaran a un destino como el País Vasco o Cataluña,me gustaría verle tan chulo a ver si amenaza a la gente tirándola por la ventana. 
Como todos los que son del gremio: ya se llevará la hostia de realidad. 


A ver si Ruiz sabía que le quedaba poco y se lo iban a cargar por sus movidas con elena, y antes de que le dieran matarile se sacó un as debajo de la manga, y ese sería el último golpe para joder a Mena. 

Yo creo que el tema de Leganés es un punto de inflexión en este caso.


----------



## Lux Mundi (22 May 2022)

Burbunauta dijo:


> Resumen hasta ahora:
> 
> Del tema de las venganzas internas dentro de la metamafia: nada que decir, está dicho todo muy bien contado en este hilo. Parecen desunidos. De Margarita Robles decían que tenía letra temblorosa:
> 
> ...



Algo me dice que la Margarita va a ser la siguiente...


----------



## Iuris Tantum (22 May 2022)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> Ni tan lejos, amijo. Simplemente creo que eres un judío de mierda disfrazado de gentil, que se esfuerza en lo posible por encubrir los crímenes que perpetra su propia comunidad maldita.
> 
> Sigue intentándolo, muchacho, que aún no te ganaste hoy limosna suficiente para pagarte la dieta.



Vaya, has bajado el tono pero te mantienes dentro de la conspiranoia.

No decepcionas, aunque esperaba un toquecito de referencia a Soros, las élites, los Arcontes o similar.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (22 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Hay como dos partes. O como dijo un forero: dos temporadas. La 1ª temporada empieza con el primer vídeo de los Royuela y la página con los documentos. La 2ª empieza, diría yo, cuando el canal de los Royuela aparece en las notas. O sea, Mena y & saben que les están robando las notas, y aun así, se las siguen robando. A partir de ahí, la historia se va elevando más y más, hasta un punto que ya me cuesta mucho creérmelo.
> 
> A la 1ª temporada sí que le di crédito. Porque si non e vero e ben trobato. O sea, que si el ER fuese totalmente falso, habría otro expediente x, y o z, que sería tan grave como el ER o más. Eso lo tengo muy claro, el nivel de corrupción y de criminalidad es así de enorme.
> 
> ...



Dentro de todos los que creen en el ER, tu comentario tiene por lo menos el sentido crítico de haberlo pasado por tu propio pensamiento y no tragartelo todo sin cuestionarlo, como hacen muchos por aquí.

Aún así no estoy de acuerdo con tus conclusiones porque los documentos que avalan lo que llamas "1a temporada" no tienen el más mínimo viso de credibilidad. Y esa credibilidad sería necesaria para una acusación tan sumamente grave... Pero es que sobre todo, ER denuncia un entramado de proporciones mastodónticas, con un volumen impresionante, pero sin ninguna corroboración periférica.


----------



## Lux Mundi (22 May 2022)

En este vídeo que ha compartido @Burbunauta, comentan la letra temblorosa de Margarita cuando se mencionan según qué temas. A Mena no le tiembla el pulso, pero a Margarita sí, vamos, que está acojonada. 




En los comentarios hay uno que comenta lo que decía @Bimmer sobre meter muertos de fosas en las construcciones de edificios cuando se van a edificar. Este comentario dice que él llegó a la conclusión, investigando por su cuenta, que el caso de Marta del Castillo podría estar vinculado a la Torre Pelli de Sevilla, y los comentarios que le siguen dicen que es un sitio que da mal rollo y que ahí estuvieron de obras, de noche, etc, todo muy turbio. 
Alguien le responde que eso de coger a muertos de fosas y colocarlos en nuevos edificios, es algo muy común en los casinos de Las Vegas. Algo había leído yo sobre que el desierto de las Vegas estaba petado de cadáveres víctimas de mafias, pero por lo visto, que saquen a esos muertos de sus fosas y los coloquen en los cimientos de los casinos nuevos, es un secreto a voces. 

Imaginad que el PAU con viviendas VPO de vuestras ciudades, tienen por debajo los restos de asesinados por el R78. A mi tampoco me parece una idea descabellada. Para cuando quieren llevar de una fosa a otra a los inquilinos, éstos ya son polvo. 

A saber si muchas de las fosas de la "memoria histórica" no nos las han colado como tal y resulta que son de liquidados por la metamafia. Al PSOE particularmente le obsesionan las fosas, es una tara que tienen.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 May 2022)

Lo que mas me revienta del ER es que aun no he recibido los 1000e que decian que pagaba el Mena por trollear el caso ni el CNI me ha ofrecido faena ni de llevacafes.

Sin duda debe ser fake news.


----------



## Pura Sangre (23 May 2022)

Burbunauta dijo:


> Resumen hasta ahora:
> 
> Del tema de las venganzas internas dentro de la metamafia: nada que decir, está dicho todo muy bien contado en este hilo. Parecen desunidos. De Margarita Robles decían que tenía letra temblorosa:
> 
> ...




Bueno Santi nunca ha dicho que la letra esa es de ZP. De hecho suele decir que no saben de quien es y que puede ser de un secretario suyo


----------



## Bimmer (23 May 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Dentro de todos los que creen en el ER, tu comentario tiene por lo menos el sentido crítico de haberlo pasado por tu propio pensamiento y no tragartelo todo sin cuestionarlo, como hacen muchos por aquí.
> 
> Aún así no estoy de acuerdo con tus conclusiones porque los documentos que avalan lo que llamas "1a temporada" no tienen el más mínimo viso de credibilidad. Y esa credibilidad sería necesaria para una acusación tan sumamente grave... Pero es que sobre todo, ER denuncia un entramado de proporciones mastodónticas, con un volumen impresionante, pero sin ninguna corroboración periférica.




No hagáis como que no lo habéis leído, los abogados seríais los más beneficiados :







Bimmer dijo:


> Exacto, y de ahí lo de querer la judicialización en un país sin separación de poderes ni representación política y en el cual vive mejor el delincuente que el honrado.
> 
> 
> La corrupción existe donde no existe el libre mercado, es decir, en todo el mundo, pero los países que más se acercan al libre mercado es donde menos delincuencia y corrupción hay.
> ...




Y respecto a esto : 



Bimmer dijo:


> Se produciría el fenómeno de que si dos partes se confrontan, llegarían a un acuerdo amistoso al comprobar que ambas tienen contratada a la misma empresa judicial,




Si sucede la confrontación en ese supuesto serían casos aislados, pues en el ejemplo, ambas partes están a favor de que se castigue duramente los delitos contra la integridad física y la propiedad privada.


"Dios los cría y ellos se juntan".


¿Cuántas peleas habéis visto de aficionados al fútbol?

¿Cuántas peleas habéis visto de aficionados al tenis?

El mercado aglutina en nichos a la clientela porque el ser humano es gregario y necesita pertenecer o sentirse identificado a un grupo por pequeño que sea.


La pregunta es : 


¿Existirían empresas judiciales que defiendan y protejan a criminales? 

No, porque el mal depende del ocultismo, nadie saca pecho haciendo el mal ni lo ostenta, el mal se hace siempre a escondidas, el que hace el mal sabe que lo hace y no se siente orgulloso por eso por ejemplo los asesinos de la versión oficial del crimen del rol no pueden fardar públicamente de haber asesinado sádicamente a ese padre de familia que se cruzó con ellos, al igual que los asesinos del crimen de Alcasser.


En cambio por ejemplo gente que hace el bien como Raul Castañeda si que farda públicamente de lo que hace, porque hace el bien y por eso gana dinero de manera honrada y legal y por eso le siguen cientos de miles de seres humanos en internet a su despacho "Preico Jurídicos".


----------



## Tratante (23 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Si eso fuera así no habría salido en el expediente la tal Nueva Terrain ni Tree Movers.



Siempre hay facturas a terceras empresas que deben ser pagadas sin rastros "raros"..., y la mano derecha no debe saber lo que la izquierda hace, que no digo que sea el caso concreto de estas dos, pero sería la forma en la que yo como "estado" actuaría si debo ocultar mis asuntos privados.


----------



## Debunker (23 May 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> No decepcionas, aunque esperaba un toquecito de referencia a Soros, las élites, los Arcontes o similar.




Bueno eso no es tan descabellado, solo hay que ver lo que está ocurriendo con Ucrania y por donde caminamos y hemos caminado a lo largo del siglo XX y lo que nos espera porque el mundo ha dejado de ser inteligible, todos estamos en situación de inestabilidad y precariedad , nadie sabe como será el año que viene o tan siquiera el mes que viene, nadie entiende las políticas sociales que nos meten a cucharones y menos el porque.

El ER no solo se basa solo en notas manuscritas, hay denunciadas cientos de cuentas bancarias con pelos y señales, por qué no se investigan?

En uno de tus post dices que las notas escrita a mano no tienen valor jurídico, entonces para que firmamos un contrato, por que firmamos una hipoteca, una cuenta bancaria etc. y eso es solo una firma que es mucho menos que un texto y si encima son 80.000 textos pues ya me dirás.


----------



## Bimmer (23 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Hay varias teorías sobre el fondo del ER. Yo no lo tengo nada claro. El hecho de que no les chapen el canal es una prueba de que hay algo muy poderoso detrás de ellos. (sólo les han censurado dos o tres vídeos).



Minuto 14:00 del nuevo vídeo :




Es una obviedad pero bueno, lo deja caer, youtube pertenece a google, este a la corporación Alphabet, principales personas de Alphabet :

John L. Hennessy

Larry Page

Serguéi Brin

*Principales accionistas :*

The Vanguard Group, Inc.

BlackRock Institutional Trust Company, N.A.

Fidelity Management & Research Company LLC

State Street Global Advisors (US)

T. Rowe Price Associates, Inc

Geode Capital Management, L.L.C.

Norges Bank Investment Management

Wellington Management Company LLP

Capital Research Global Investors

Schmidt Family Living Trust


----------



## javvi (23 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Minuto 14:00 del nuevo vídeo :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si YT pertenece a Google, y los capitales vienen de Black Rock and &, si están dejando en evidencia a la logia de Miami, ¿se infiere que es una lucha entre estos dos bandos? ¿o qué demonios hay que interpretar de todo esto? ¿nos salvará Echenique cuando se conecte un par de cables que tiene ahora sueltos?


----------



## Uritorco (23 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Si YT pertenece a Google, y los capitales vienen de Black Rock and &, si están dejando en evidencia a la logia de Miami, ¿se infiere que es una lucha entre estos dos bandos? ¿o qué demonios hay que interpretar de todo esto? ¿nos salvará Echenique cuando se conecte un par de cables que tiene ahora sueltos?



Estas "luchas" las ha habido siempre. La cuestión es que después confluyen todos en ciertas sociedades secretas y en ciertos entes supranacionales con vocación mundialista. Están todos en lo mismo. Un Soros o un Kissinger son las dos caras de una misma moneda. Esta estrategia les permite abarcar todos los flancos con el objetivo de crear balsas banderías entre los goyim y poder gestar los consecuentes ciclos revolucionarios según sus intereses. No nos pensemos que solo trafica con droga a escala planetaria la logia de Florida.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 May 2022)

Mena, PAGA LA COCA

PRIMER AVISO


----------



## javvi (23 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Estas "luchas" las ha habido siempre. La cuestión es que después confluyen todos en ciertas sociedades secretas y en ciertos entes supranacionales con vocación mundialista. Están todos en lo mismo. Un Soros o un Kissinger son las dos caras de una misma moneda. Esta estrategia les permite abarcar todos los flancos con el objetivo de crear balsas banderías entre los goyim y poder gestar los consecuentes ciclos revolucionarios según sus intereses. No nos pensemos que solo trafica con droga a escala planetaria la logia de Florida.



A no ser que hay un nivel todavía superior, que nos enfrenta a goyim y narigudos. Seres no humanos, probablemente venidos de planetas cercanos. ¿Cuál es su propósito? La respuesta está, una de dos, en el libro de los Arcontes del Dr Rosillo, o en el Libro Gordo de Rafapal.


----------



## javvi (23 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Mena, PAGA LA COCA
> 
> PRIMER AVISO



No puedo, me lo he gastado todo en contratar a un ejército entero de chechenos para que liquiden, de una puta vez, a los Royuela y al Dr Rosillo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (23 May 2022)

¿Será cierto esto?, Parece un rumor muy extendido en estos días.


----------



## javvi (23 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1068055
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Hay fotos? ¿cuál es la fuente?


----------



## Bimmer (23 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Si YT pertenece a Google, y los capitales vienen de Black Rock and &, si están dejando en evidencia a la logia de Miami, ¿se infiere que es una lucha entre estos dos bandos? ¿o qué demonios hay que interpretar de todo esto? ¿nos salvará Echenique cuando se conecte un par de cables que tiene ahora sueltos?




Ese vídeo no pinta nada en el canal a estas alturas cuando se ha entrado de lleno durante una semana en las fosas de Leganés.


Llega gente nueva al canal y se engancha por el tema de las fosas de Leganés.


Va Santiago y ahora saca un vídeo de la financiación al nuevo orden mundial, la gente que llegó nueva al canal hace unos días sale ahora corriendo sin mirar atrás, para proceder a no querer saber nada del expediente royuela nunca más, ¿La gente vieja? Un dia más en la oficina mientras les decimos adiós a la gente que vino nueva al canal.


Por dar ideas : Cuentas de youtube asociadas al expediente royuela que hicieran directos en youtube de 24 horas en la nave de Leganés, durante una semana, una misma cuenta de youtube la podrían llevar varias personas que se turnarían para ir grabando, con pequeños cortes para cambiar de móvil (bateria desgastada), un trípode que sujete el móvil.


En vez de eso tenemos que duraron 2 días con la acampada en la nave, después se dieron el piro rápido, no sin antes decir que iban a vigilar la nave mientras un camión salía de ella.


¿Por qué los Royuela no han creado un grupo de telegram para organizarse como hacen los de izquierdas cuando preparan sus movidas? No entiendo por qué no lo han creado.


¿Y lo de las banderas que ha dicho Santiago para ir a la manifestación de Bilbao, de no llevar la bandera española para no ofender a los independentistas? ¿Que llevemos la regional o la de nuestro pueblo? ¿Pero cómo dice eso?


Huele raro el tema, para qué negarlo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ese vídeo no pinta nada en el canal a estas alturas cuando se ha entrado de lleno durante una semana en las fosas de Leganés.
> 
> 
> Llega gente nueva al canal y se engancha por el tema de las fosas de Leganés.
> ...




Yo ire con esta:


----------



## Uritorco (23 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Y lo de las banderas que ha dicho Santiago para ir a la manifestación de Bilbao, de no llevar la bandera española para no ofender a los independentistas?



Verdaderamente patético. Desde que el calvo porrero se ha vuelto "apolítico", no hace mas que meter la pata por completo cada vez que habla de política.
Hace tiempo que he manifestado que alguien más sensato y centrado en este asunto debería tomar el relevo en la difudión del ER. Con la judicialización del mismo simplemente rodarán unas cuantas cabezas pero no caerá el sistema al completo, que sería lo deseable.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Verdaderamente patético. Desde que el calvo porrero se ha vuelto "apolítico", no hace mas que meter la pata por completo cada vez que habla de política.
> Hace tiempo que he manifestado que alguien más sensato y centrado en este asunto debería tomar el relevo en la difudión del ER. Con la judicialización del mismo simplemente rodarán unas cuantas cabezas pero no caerá el sistema al completo, que sería lo deseable.




El nuevo Suarez, el unico presidente que ha prohibido portar la bandera de su propio pais, tambien conozco como traidor.

Encuentren las similutudes con el de los 30 petardos diarios.

Que caliente el banquillo, que este esta de roja directa, nunca mejor dicho lo de roja.


----------



## Burbunauta (23 May 2022)

Pura Sangre dijo:


> Bueno Santi nunca ha dicho que la letra esa es de ZP. De hecho suele decir que no saben de quien es y que puede ser de un secretario suyo



Dado que siempre están diciendo que no saben si es de ZP o de un ayudante, si hacemos caso a lo que se puede encontrar en Internet, hay más posibilidades de que sea un/una ayudante (grafólogo pericial caligráfica mediante).


----------



## Burbunauta (24 May 2022)

Parece que estos días ha estado en Ávila. Le han pitado y todo:


----------



## YonnyMestampo (24 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ese vídeo no pinta nada en el canal a estas alturas cuando se ha entrado de lleno durante una semana en las fosas de Leganés.
> 
> 
> Llega gente nueva al canal y se engancha por el tema de las fosas de Leganés.
> ...




En realidad es una táctica bastante inteligente.
El evitar darle cualquier excusa a la prensa para dividir a quienes apoyan el ER en diferentes banderas ideológicas, es un gran acierto. Porque ya estamos viendo desde el inicio cómo atacan al ER en los medios que lo mencionan. 
Lo primero que hacen es hablar de ultraderecha. 

El ER nunca crecerá lo necesario si la opinión establecida es que son solo un grupo de fachas. 
La única manera de forzar que los corruptos de todos los partidos acaben en la cárcel o el exilio es terminar con el cuento de la derecha vs izquierda que siempre nos meten con calzador en todos los medios de comunicación.

Aquí buscamos esclarecer los hechos y que paguen los implicados. Nos tiene que sudar el rabo bastamente las banderas, la orientación sexual, el estatus social, la raza y nacionalidad de los que están detrás apoyando el ER. 

El fin que buscamos es justicia y prosperidad para España.
Que a lo mejor Santiago la caga en tu opinión con lo de no llevar banderas... ok. Pero piensa en los titulares de prensa que tendrían a huevo los enemigos del ER. Solo hace falta que alguien saque la bicolor con el aguilucho en Bilbao y la hemos cagado. 
Hay que ser lo más inclusivos posible. Que cada uno piense lo que le parezca. Pero cuanto más radical sea la postura de la gente manifestando su ideología, menos probabilidades tenemos de que sea aceptada la judicialización del ER, porque perderá un porcentaje de la población que potencialmente podría apoyarlo si lo conociera en profundidad. 
Pero el 90% de la gente se queda con el titular y la foto de la noticia.


----------



## Uritorco (24 May 2022)

No recuerdo verlos por aquí. Dos vídeos breves sobre el proyecto de documental del ER de Miguel Rix.


----------



## Lux Mundi (24 May 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ese vídeo no pinta nada en el canal a estas alturas cuando se ha entrado de lleno durante una semana en las fosas de Leganés.
> 
> 
> Llega gente nueva al canal y se engancha por el tema de las fosas de Leganés.
> ...




Cuando el sábado dijo en Leganés lo de nomportar banderas españolas para la manifestación de Bilbao, me olió rarísimo.


----------



## Duda Metódica (24 May 2022)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> En realidad es una táctica bastante inteligente.
> El evitar darle cualquier excusa a la prensa para dividir a quienes apoyan el ER en diferentes banderas ideológicas, es un gran acierto. Porque ya estamos viendo desde el inicio cómo atacan al ER en los medios que lo mencionan.
> Lo primero que hacen es hablar de ultraderecha.
> 
> ...



No va de política. De lo que va es de intentar que los indepes vascos se sumen a la causa. Como dice Santi, son gente organizada y concienciada, (yo más bien diría con un grado considerable de fanatización).
El intento está abocado al fracaso total y absoluto desde el momento en que los dirigentes abertzales están a partir un piñón con la PSOE y que HB y la ETA aparecen en el expediente.
Sobre lo de llevar una u otra bandera, mejor sería no prohibir nada y que cada cual llevase lo que quisiera. Lo está poniendo a huevo para que le revienten la manifa.


----------



## Sissebuto (24 May 2022)

En la película "El pico", se juntan un dirigente batasuno y un GC, para buscar a sus hijos fugados... ....y la realidad supera a la ficción. 
Bromas aparte, todas las banderas son excluyentes ; regionales, nacionales, de fútbol, de personajes, de minorías... Está muy bien que uno ame a su bandera, pero este asunto no va de banderas. Va de asesinatos cometidos sin más bandera que un delantal hortera.
Seguro que habría muertos republicanos, o indepes, a los que no les hubiera gustado que se luchase por su memoria con la bicolor ; y también los habría que se retorcerían en su tumba al ver la ikurriña, la tricolor u otras.


----------



## Debunker (24 May 2022)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> En realidad es una táctica bastante inteligente.
> El evitar darle cualquier excusa a la prensa para dividir a quienes apoyan el ER en diferentes banderas ideológicas, es un gran acierto. Porque ya estamos viendo desde el inicio cómo atacan al ER en los medios que lo mencionan.
> Lo primero que hacen es hablar de ultraderecha.
> 
> ...




Yo estoy en desacuerdo contigo totalmente, yo no puedo unirme en una lucha con quien son los principales actores que han propiciado la gran corrupción que sufre el mundo en general y España en particular. 

No puedo unirme a una lucha donde haya banderas independentista, o la bandera del LGTTBQ+ o el ecologismo esquizofrénico, el animalismo a tope haciendo al animal miembro de la familia con los mismos derechos a ser humano, o el feminazismo, o la negación de la mujer madre, derecho al aborto que es bien distinto de despenilización del aborto y ojo en estudio el aborto después del nacimiento, etc. etc. 

Todas esas fuerzas nos han llevado a un mundo incomprensible , ininteligible , inestable, con una red de chiringuitos corruptos en buena medida capitaneados por Soros , que producen con mucha diferencia, más dolor y muerte que el ER. 

Yo me estoy planteando no seguir ya más el ER, los dos últimos vídeos de Santi me han resultado vomitivos, pero también me planteo quien/enes están detrás del ER porque bien cierto es que no cancelan ese canal con la bestilidades que se dicen , cual es el objetivo de ese poder que protege el canal del ER, intento imaginar que ocurriría si el ER pasara alos Juzgados y se demostrara cierto lo denunciado en el ER, desde luego sería una situación explosiva , saltarían por los aires todas las instituciones , los independentista se proclamarían independientes, caos , desconcierto, economía por los suelos , hasta desestabilizaría a la EU, quizás el grupo de poder que protege el ER quiera justo eso.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (24 May 2022)

Ya se está viendo hace tiempo que el culebrón está entrando en una dinámica deliberadamente errática por no decir novelesca, la figura trastornada de Santiago está siendo cuidadosamente avalada por quienes le manejan, tanto a él como a su padre. Es ingenuo pensar que toda esa 'red de topos' bailan al son de los Royuela.


----------



## Lux Mundi (24 May 2022)

javvi dijo:


> ¿Hay fotos? ¿cuál es la fuente?




Llevan con ese rumor desde hace dos domingos (cuando se presentaron en la nave el primer día y fue la policía).


----------



## Lux Mundi (24 May 2022)

A mi me da que a Santi le van a llevar por un camino organizado y con guión. No termino de fiarme mucho del camino que está tomando todo esto.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 May 2022)

Es frecuente que los brotes de psicosis surjan en pacientes de demencia o esquizofrenia, pero también pueden ser consecuencia del abuso de algunas *sustancias psicoactivas como el cannabis* o incluso del estrés.









Brote psicótico por estrés: síntomas y causas de estos episodios


El brote psicótico por estrés se da en situaciones de psicosis aguda, caracterizados por síntomas como alucinaciones, delirios y alteraciones del lenguaje, los cuales se dan en un contexto en que el afectado pierde el contacto con la realidad.




www.awenpsicologia.com


----------



## Norbat (24 May 2022)

Santi, no sé a qué estás jugando, pero no vas a conseguir en la vida que los abertzales se sumen al Expediente Royuela. El otro día Mertxe Aizpurúa, la jefa de Bildu en el Congreso de los Diputados, declaró en Onda Vasca que "es bueno que este Gobierno dure mucho tiempo"; y Marlaska ya tiene prácticamente a todos los presos reagrupados en cárceles vascas ( lo que más les importa a los abertzales, lo demás se la pela).
A lo mejor Santi se siente atraído por la aureola "rebelde y contestataria" de los batasunos, lo cual pegaría con algo tan demoledor para el sistema como el ER, pero es que Santi, amigo, estamos en 2022, no en 1989. Los tiempos han cambiado, el panorama político ha cambiado, y mucho.


----------



## Uritorco (24 May 2022)

A las nueve entrevista con Royuela padre.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 May 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> Santi, no sé a qué estás jugando, pero no vas a conseguir en la vida que los abertzales se sumen al Expediente Royuela. El otro día Mertxe Aizpurúa, la jefa de Bildu en el Congreso de los Diputados, declaró en Onda Vasca que "es bueno que este Gobierno dure mucho tiempo"; y Marlaska ya tiene prácticamente a todos los presos reagrupados en cárceles vascas ( lo que más les importa a los abertzales, lo demás se la pela).
> A lo mejor Santi se siente atraído por la aureola "rebelde y contestataria" de los batasunos, lo cual pegaría con algo tan demoledor para el sistema como el ER, pero es que Santi, amigo, estamos en 2022, no en 1989. Los tiempos han cambiado, el panorama político ha cambiado, y mucho.



La eta es la psoe



Sissebuto dijo:


> En la película "El pico", se juntan un dirigente batasuno y un GC, para buscar a sus hijos fugados... ....y la realidad supera a la ficción.
> Bromas aparte, todas las banderas son excluyentes ; regionales, nacionales, de fútbol, de personajes, de minorías... Está muy bien que uno ame a su bandera, pero este asunto no va de banderas. Va de asesinatos cometidos sin más bandera que un delantal hortera.
> Seguro que habría muertos republicanos, o indepes, a los que no les hubiera gustado que se luchase por su memoria con la bicolor ; y también los habría que se retorcerían en su tumba al ver la ikurriña, la tricolor u otras.




Ese director en su peli anterior " la mujer del ministro" ya apunta a un ER, debeis verla, polis que matan a otros para la transicion, presidente corrupto, falsas banderas etc

y en el pico, el caballo sale de Inchaurrondo con sus camellos a sueldo


----------



## renko (24 May 2022)

Interesante el último video de Santi  Cuánta información se puede sacar de esas notas sobre cómo funciona este tinglado.

Fijaros que Podemos y PSOE van por separado en el gobierno. En última instancia, hay alguien ahí arriba, por encima de ZP en rango, que dirige a ambos partidos. Es decir, a nivel de partidos, sus respectivas cúpulas, no saben que todo el espectro politico de España está controlado por un solo centro de poder.
La estanqueidad de los diferentes estratos de poder es total. Nadie sabe para quien trabaja realmente y a quién y porqué obedece en qué. Solo hay que obedecer lo que te mande tu contacto inmediatamente superior, y poner el cazo.

Y la prueba de que hay una cúpula por encima que los controla a todos es que ningún partido, ni Podemos, ni PP, ni Vox, han puesto el grito en el cielo por el ER. Mutis total. Todos han recibido las mismas consignas de ni tocar el tema.

Por cierto, a la directora de la GC (María Gámez Gámez) , a la asesora/novia de Margarita Robles (Yolanda Rodriguez Vidales), y a la nueva directora del CNI (Esperanza Casteleiro Llamazares), las han ingresado 1,5 millones de $.

Cobran según la importancia de su puesto. A Dolores Delgado, Fiscal General del Estado, la ingresaron 3 millones. A Marlaska (ministro de Interior), 20 kilazos.


----------



## YonnyMestampo (24 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo estoy en desacuerdo contigo totalmente, yo no puedo unirme en una lucha con quien son los principales actores que han propiciado la gran corrupción que sufre el mundo en general y España en particular.
> 
> No puedo unirme a una lucha donde haya banderas independentista, o la bandera del LGTTBQ+ o el ecologismo esquizofrénico, el animalismo a tope haciendo al animal miembro de la familia con los mismos derechos a ser humano, o el feminazismo, o la negación de la mujer madre, derecho al aborto que es bien distinto de despenilización del aborto y ojo en estudio el aborto después del nacimiento, etc. etc.
> 
> ...



Es cuestión de encontrar intereses en común.

Si un ladrón entra en tu casa no te va a gustar.
Si justo después entra un asesino que perseguía al ladrón y no quiere dejar testigos, tú y el ladrón entenderéis que la prioridad en ese momento es uniros para salvar vuestras vidas.

Después de conseguirlo ya os ocuparéis de discutir el tema robo/allanamiento. 

Quienes están en el liderazgo de cada causa que recibe subvenciones y tiene a sueldo muchos burócratas son fácilmente corrompibles. 
Echar a los corruptos debería ser la prioridad. 

Cuando los niveles de corrupción en España sean muy bajos, podremos permitirnos enfocar la atención en toda la lista de cosas que a cada uno nos toca los huevos a pequeña escala.


----------



## Bimmer (24 May 2022)

YonnyMestampo dijo:


> En realidad es una táctica bastante inteligente.
> El evitar darle cualquier excusa a la prensa para dividir a quienes apoyan el ER en diferentes banderas ideológicas, es un gran acierto. Porque ya estamos viendo desde el inicio cómo atacan al ER en los medios que lo mencionan.
> Lo primero que hacen es hablar de ultraderecha.
> 
> ...






Duda Metódica dijo:


> No va de política. De lo que va es de intentar que los indepes vascos se sumen a la causa. Como dice Santi, son gente organizada y concienciada, (yo más bien diría con un grado considerable de fanatización).
> El intento está abocado al fracaso total y absoluto desde el momento en que los dirigentes abertzales están a partir un piñón con la PSOE y que HB y la ETA aparecen en el expediente.
> Sobre lo de llevar una u otra bandera, mejor sería no prohibir nada y que cada cual llevase lo que quisiera. Lo está poniendo a huevo para que le revienten la manifa.






Sissebuto dijo:


> En la película "El pico", se juntan un dirigente batasuno y un GC, para buscar a sus hijos fugados... ....y la realidad supera a la ficción.
> Bromas aparte, todas las banderas son excluyentes ; regionales, nacionales, de fútbol, de personajes, de minorías... Está muy bien que uno ame a su bandera, pero este asunto no va de banderas. Va de asesinatos cometidos sin más bandera que un delantal hortera.
> Seguro que habría muertos republicanos, o indepes, a los que no les hubiera gustado que se luchase por su memoria con la bicolor ; y también los habría que se retorcerían en su tumba al ver la ikurriña, la tricolor u otras.





Tened en cuenta que lo de las banderas ha sido un breve comentario de un post que comentaba otras cosas objetivamente más importantes como lo de las fosas de Leganés de las cuales se ha dejado de hablar y de hacer seguimiento en el canal, de hecho nos hemos enterado de cosas importantes como que estaban cavando en la parcela de la nave por la foto que compartió un forero en este hilo, si llega a ser por Santiago no nos enteramos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 May 2022)

*ALGUIEN SABE CUANDO ENTRO EN ESCENA EN EL ER*

*EL TAL PATRICK MAC DOWELL ESE?

es decir alguien sabe decir mas o menos desde cuando empezo a trabajar con la Trama mena ? se ha comentado ese detalle ?*


----------



## renko (25 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *ALGUIEN SABE CUANDO ENTRO EN ESCENA EN EL ER
> 
> EL TAL PATRICK MAC DOWELL ESE?
> 
> es decir alguien sabe decir mas o menos desde cuando empezo a trabajar con la Trama mena ? se ha comentado ese detalle ?*



Aparece con las nuevas notas interceptadas, las más actuales.

El ER se puede dividir en dos partes cronológicas bien diferenciadas. La primera, a grosso modo, corresponde con lo interceptado en la clínica del Dr. Morín, que abarca el periodo entre 1996 y 2006, cuando Mena es fiscal jefe. También hay ahí documentos de su predecesor en la fiscalia, Jimenez Villarejo.

Y la segunda parte, muy posterior, que es la actual (o pocos años atrás), cuyas fuentes ("topos") no tienen nada que ver con la etapa anterior. Es en esta última etapa donde aparece que la organización obedece a la logia de Miami, cuyo contacto es ese tal McDowell.


----------



## Norbat (25 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> La eta es la psoe
> 
> Es posible. Algo he oído. Ahora puede parecer más claro, pero ¡¡quién lo hubiera dicho en los 80 y 90!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tigershark (25 May 2022)

Santi está resentido y en parte lo entiendo los patrioteruchos le han negado mil veces, esos patrioteruchos que se pasan media vida hablando de la conspiración judeomasonica y cuando tienen la prueba de que está es cierta se callan como p...s.¿por que será?


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 May 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Santi está resentido y en parte lo entiendo los patrioteruchos le han negado mil veces, esos patrioteruchos que se pasan media vida hablando de la conspiración judeomasonica y cuando tienen la prueba de que está es cierta se callan como p...s.¿por que será?




Y luego en los videos vende a un falangista de pura cepa que lo apoyaba a muerte como a mi, para hacerle la pelota al demente corrupto impresentable impresencia.

Que diferencia cuando habla su padre, una persona respetable con gran carisma al emporrao este.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (25 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Y luego en los videos vende a un falangista de pura cepa que lo apoyaba a muerte como a mi, para hacerle la pelota al demente corrupto impresentable impresencia.
> 
> Que diferencia cuando habla su padre, una persona respetable con gran carisma al emporrao este.



Ayer pude escuchar la entrevista que le hicieron a D. Alberto.

Santiago es bastante "diferente" respecto a su padre.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (25 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Y luego en los videos vende a un falangista de pura cepa que lo apoyaba a muerte como a mi, para hacerle la pelota al demente corrupto impresentable impresencia.
> 
> Que diferencia cuando habla su padre, una persona respetable con gran carisma al emporrao este.



dónde te cita a tí en sus videos no te escondas farsante !


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> Aparece con las nuevas notas interceptadas, las más actuales.
> 
> El ER se puede dividir en dos partes cronológicas bien diferenciadas. La primera, a grosso modo, corresponde con lo interceptado en la clínica del Dr. Morín, que abarca el periodo entre 1996 y 2006, cuando Mena es fiscal jefe. También hay ahí documentos de su predecesor en la fiscalia, Jimenez Villarejo.
> 
> Y la segunda parte, muy posterior, que es la actual (o pocos años atrás), cuyas fuentes ("topos") no tienen nada que ver con la etapa anterior. Es en esta última etapa donde aparece que la organización obedece a la logia de Miami, cuyo contacto es ese tal McDowell.



interesante gracias por la aclaracion
por que no quiero decir nada, ya que es una posible hipotesis muy debil

pero si...................

EL TAL NUEVO MAESTRO DE MARIONETAS ...


QUE APARECE POR AHI ASI DE LA NADA EX NOVO

DICE SER O USAR EL PSEUDONIMO DE UN TAL *" PATRICK MAC DOWELL" DE MIAMI FLORIDA....*


PUEDE DAR

TARDES GLORISOSAS EL " TIO " ESE


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 May 2022)

ya lo puse post atras payaso sociata, vete a hacerte las pruebas del sida del mono de tus saunas del psoe


----------



## Tigershark (25 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Y luego en los videos vende a un falangista de pura cepa que lo apoyaba a muerte como a mi, para hacerle la pelota al *demente corrupto impresentable impresencia.*
> 
> Que diferencia cuando habla su padre, una persona respetable con gran carisma al emporrao este.



para un juez que tenemos que sale bueno.. madre de dios que hilazo...


----------



## Uritorco (25 May 2022)




----------



## Calahan (25 May 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> Santi, no sé a qué estás jugando, pero no vas a conseguir en la vida que los abertzales se sumen al Expediente Royuela. El otro día Mertxe Aizpurúa, la jefa de Bildu en el Congreso de los Diputados, declaró en Onda Vasca que "es bueno que este Gobierno dure mucho tiempo"; y Marlaska ya tiene prácticamente a todos los presos reagrupados en cárceles vascas ( lo que más les importa a los abertzales, lo demás se la pela).
> A lo mejor Santi se siente atraído por la aureola "rebelde y contestataria" de los batasunos, lo cual pegaría con algo tan demoledor para el sistema como el ER, pero es que Santi, amigo, estamos en 2022, no en 1989. Los tiempos han cambiado, el panorama político ha cambiado, y mucho.



Hay que ser inocente a estas alturas para pensar que Bildu es indepe.

Bildu está a petar de infiltrados de los servicios de inteligencia españoles al igual que pasa con ERC, Junts o las CUP.


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 May 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> para un juez que tenemos que sale bueno.. madre de dios que hilazo...




Bueno el 2 mayor condenado de la historia de España, un tarado megalomano como ya hemos descrito bien anteriormente tan corrupto que se niega a facilitar las hojas de reclamaciones, me amenaza en directo y no me devuelven la pasta?

Esta noche video sobre el y mira por donde, por 1 vez en mi vida me alegro de algo que haya hecho zp


----------



## Uritorco (25 May 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Hay que ser inocente a estas alturas para pensar que Bildu es indepe.
> 
> Bildu está a petar de infiltrados de los servicios de inteligencia españoles al igual que pasa con ERC, Junts o las CUP.



Su cerebro si que está petado de sustancias psicotrópicas.

Hoy toca juez Presencia.


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 May 2022)

Tras el juez corrupto biprevaricador, tras el tarado querulante del majara-zal, tras los porros del prota, hoy les presentamos a otro emporrao, el macarra este( que habla bien), que nos anuncia que el prota y el van a montar un partido politico.

Por cierto dice que viene de la lucha antifranquista, pero si con el Caudillo llevaria pañales...


----------



## renko (25 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Su cerebro si que está petado de sustancias psicotrópicas.
> 
> Hoy toca juez Presencia.



En el directo de esta noche de Santi con el juez Presencia, han comentado que* Carlos Lesmes*, que es el actual presidente del Tribunal Supremo y del Consejo General del Poder Judicial, tiene una cuenta en un paraiso fiscal con 17 millones de euros.

Lesmes es la máxima autoridad judicial del pais. Y, por si no lo sabéis, pertenece a la corriente conservadora. Fue nombrado por el PP. Vamos, que esto no va solo de la corriente progresista (PSOE), no hace falta que lo diga. Está todo el sistema podrido hasta la médula.


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> En el directo de esta noche de Santi con el juez Presencia, han comentado que* Carlos Lesmes*, que es el actual presidente del Tribunal Supremo y del Consejo General del Poder Judicial, tiene una cuenta en un paraiso fiscal con 17 millones de euros.
> 
> Lesmes es la máxima autoridad judicial del pais. Y, por si no lo sabéis, pertenece a la corriente conservadora. Fue nombrado por el PP. Vamos, que esto no va solo de la corriente progresista (PSOE), no hace falta que lo diga. Está todo el sistema podrido hasta la médula.





Un gran experto en masoneria dijo que ese modelo de barba era masonica.

No hay ningun juez decente, por cierto escuchar al impresencia hoy donde ha llamado corruptos sin presuncion a todos y sus divagaciones querulantes donde dice que hay que hacer saltar todo el sistema judicial y cambiarlo y que necesita 100.000 euros para ello ( y que le donen euritos) es la clave para que cualquier forense haga un informe para su incapacitacion por megalomano mesianico querulante y encima con animo de lucro y el kalbo del prota, con un pedo que ni Alfredo que no podia ni hablar.

Si solo se querella uno solo por injurias con publicidad basta, no me cabe en la cabeza que la banda de zp haya tirado 1,5 millones de euros en "desquiciar" al juez, cuando cualquiera que sepamos de salud mental y lo escuchemos 5 min, ya sabemos que es un maximegahiperdesquiciado.


Y sigue con su quijoterismo que quiere que le devuelvan su plaza de juez pese a estar inhabilitado 20 años y yo quiero que si me pillan conduciendo a 300 por hora me contraten en la Formula 1 y me regalen un Maserati.


Dicho esto, ojala saltase todo el sistema corrupto, que lo esta y la salud mental de este colgao es un ejemplo tipo de un juez random español, para nuestra desgracia como pueblo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (26 May 2022)

Parece que el tema de las fosas en Leganés ha quedado a un segundo plano. ¿Ya no hay nadie por ahí?.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (26 May 2022)

renko dijo:


> En el directo de esta noche de Santi con el juez Presencia, han comentado que* Carlos Lesmes*, que es el actual presidente del Tribunal Supremo y del Consejo General del Poder Judicial, tiene una cuenta en un paraiso fiscal con 17 millones de euros.
> 
> Lesmes es la máxima autoridad judicial del pais. Y, por si no lo sabéis, pertenece a la corriente conservadora. Fue nombrado por el PP. Vamos, que esto no va solo de la corriente progresista (PSOE), no hace falta que lo diga. Está todo el sistema podrido hasta la médula.



Denunciados, con fecha 18-5-22, en la Comisaría de Talavera de la Reina, por el Juez Presencia: Casteleiro, Gamez, Vidales, PLMC, Marlaska y Lesmes por recibir sobornos millonarios. 






Denunciados Casteleiro, Gamez, Vidales, PLMC, Marlaska y Lesmes







msolera3.blogspot.com


----------



## Norbat (26 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Parece que el tema de las fosas en Leganés ha quedado a un segundo plano. ¿Ya no hay nadie por ahí?.



Lo retomarán en la próxima temporada.


----------



## Borraska (27 May 2022)

EL MISTERIO DE LAS NOTAS DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA

Creo que todos estaremos de acuerdo en que la primera entrega del ER se basa fundamentalmente en la documentación incautada en la clínica del Doctor Morín (que en paz descanse ese HDLGP) cuyo hilo conductor son las notas intercambiadas entre Mena y Ruiz.

Sin embargo en la segunda entrega, basada en información más reciente, empiezan a aparecer notas atribuidas a ZP y Margarita Robles ante el estupor de muchos seguidores.

En mi opinión las notas de la primera entrega son totalmente ciertas y fueron escritas por Mena y Ruiz, sin embargo creo que las notas de ZP de la segunda entrega están siendo fabricadas a tiempo real por los Royuela para facilitar al populacho el seguimiento de la trama, aunque la información a la que hacen referencia (pagos a ministros, encargos de asesinatos, chanchullos geopolíticos, etc.) son ciertos.

En que me baso?

1.- En un vídeo reciente Santi indica que los malos utilizan "canales propios de la administración" para comunicarse entre ellos y por otro lado Santi nos cuenta que los topos son gente que trabajan en la administración (jueces, fiscales, policías, etc.). Si esto es así lo lógico es que las notas que interceptan los topos fuesen las originales que son las que supuestamente discurren por esos “canales de la administración”, sin embargo se nos muestran unas notas-borrador atribuidas a ZP o a un secretario de éste.

2.- No hay ni una puñetera nota del tal Patrick Mac Dowell, que entiendo que le responderá a Zapatero de vez en cuando. Por qué? Porque fabricar una nota en inglés y que no te pillen en un renuncio es jodido.

3.- En ciertos vídeos han aparecido los Royuela manejando notas supuestamente originales de Mena, las cuales aparecen perfectamente enfundadas en plástico, etc. para no alterar posibles huellas, restos biológicos, etc. lo cual no sucede en vídeos de la segunda entrega donde la documentación se exhibe sin protección alguna (por ejemplo uno donde sale Pedro Rosillo examinando las agendas de Margarita Robles).

4.- El lenguaje empleado en las notas-borrador de ZP es muy similar al de las notas de Mena, tanto a nivel de expresiones como en el tono imperativo en el que da órdenes por ejemplo a Margarita Robles (“no pierdas ni un minuto”, “ponte en marcha”, “ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer” etc.). Sinceramente no veo a ZP escribiendo con ese estilo tan similar al de Mena (ambos grandísimos HDLGP pero muy distintos entre sí), lo cual me lleva a pensar que quien escribe esas notas (en mi opinión alguien del equipo de Royuela) está muy familiarizado con el estilo de Mena.

En cualquier caso, aunque creo que las notas de la segunda entrega (especialmente esos borradores atribuidos a ZP) son falsos, sí creo que la información a la que hacen referencia es cierta y ese es el motivo por el que ninguno de los aludidos denuncian a los Royuela.

Si el tiempo me da la razón y efectivamente los Royuela se han inventado estas notas para dotar de un hilo conductor a la segunda entrega y que la gente sea capaz de seguirla con cierta "comodidad" en lugar de inundarnos con datos dispersos de pagos, encargos de asesinatos, etc., será un pecado que estoy dispuesto a perdonar en aras de que toda esta mierda salga a la luz.

Espero vuestros comentarios.


----------



## Duda Metódica (27 May 2022)

Borraska dijo:


> EL MISTERIO DE LAS NOTAS DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA
> 
> Creo que todos estaremos de acuerdo en que la primera entrega del ER se basa fundamentalmente en la documentación incautada en la clínica del Doctor Morín (que en paz descanse ese HDLGP) cuyo hilo conductor son las notas intercambiadas entre Mena y Ruiz.
> 
> ...



Desde luego que en "calidad", hay una gran diferencia entre lo que supuestamente proviene de la clínica abortista y la información actual. Sobre la falsedad o veracidad de los hechos y las pruebas, nada mejor que el tema se judicialice y se aclare, con luz y taquígrafos, lo que hay de verdad y lo que pueda ser falso.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (27 May 2022)

Borraska dijo:


> EL MISTERIO DE LAS NOTAS DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA
> 
> Creo que todos estaremos de acuerdo en que la primera entrega del ER se basa fundamentalmente en la documentación incautada en la clínica del Doctor Morín (que en paz descanse ese HDLGP) cuyo hilo conductor son las notas intercambiadas entre Mena y Ruiz.
> 
> ...



Mi opinión es que claramente la narrativa ya no está en manos de los Royuela.


----------



## Debunker (27 May 2022)

Borraska dijo:


> Si el tiempo me da la razón y efectivamente los Royuela se han inventado estas notas para dotar de un hilo conductor a la segunda entrega y que la gente sea capaz de seguirla con cierta "comodidad" en lugar de inundarnos con datos dispersos de pagos, encargos de asesinatos, etc., será un pecado que estoy dispuesto a perdonar en aras de que toda esta mierda salga a la luz.



Pienso que es muy arriesgado inventar notas, cualquier juzgado que demuestre que esas notas están fabricadas les daría argumentos para tumbar todo el ER, si bien el que sea arriesgado no quita para que no se haga. 

El Diestro publica los enlaces para autobuses a Bilbao por la manifestación, a mi me molesta sobre manera que se haya elegido Bilbao para esta manifestación pero Miguel Risk o como se llame me ha convencido, eso sí creo que como no se llene de gente de toda España, por los vascos no va a tener gran éxito, ojalá me equivoque.

GRANADA – JAÉN: Viaje Granada a Valencia Expediente Royuela

SALAMANCA: Join group chat on Telegram

ASTURIAS/LEON: DISI – ReVelion Marco Asturias

*ALICANTE: Join group chat on Telegram

BILBAO Y CERCANIA: Join group chat on Telegram

VALENCIA: Autobuses – *Autobuses – Bety (VVV)

*BARCELONA: expedienteroyuela@gmail.com* *(escribid a ese correo con los datos)

SEVILLA – MALAGA -HUELVA – CÁDIZ – CORDOBA: @manuel1966garcia

CACERES: GRUPO EXTREMADURA ER

ZARAGOZA: Autobús Zaragoza Exp Royuela

SORIA Y ALREDEDORES: Join group chat on Telegram

GALICIA*: Vigo, Pontevedra y Órense*. Precio 35€ ACCIÓN CIVIL GALICIA* Contacto Felix: *670 773 378

CIUDAD* *REAL*: Autobuses C. Real - 7 de MAYO - EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA

*MURCIA*: Join group chat on Telegram 









#ExpedienteRoyuela: Manifestaciones en Bilbao y Valencia, enlaces para informarse sobre los autobuses que partirán de varios puntos de España - El Diestro


#ExpedienteRoyuela: Manifestaciones en Bilbao y Valencia, enlaces para informarse sobre los autobuses que partirán de varios puntos de España




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 May 2022)

Han chapado el bodrio de Un Murciano encabronao

ajajajaa


----------



## Kolobok (27 May 2022)

Borraska dijo:


> EL MISTERIO DE LAS NOTAS DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA
> 
> Creo que todos estaremos de acuerdo en que la primera entrega del ER se basa fundamentalmente en la documentación incautada en la clínica del Doctor Morín (que en paz descanse ese HDLGP) cuyo hilo conductor son las notas intercambiadas entre Mena y Ruiz.
> 
> ...



Elecciones en USA : está el Mena implicado
Líder del frente Polisario: está el Mena implicado
El espionaje del Pegasus: está el Mena implicado

Expediente Royuela en directo no se lo cree nadie, lo que era creíble era lo de la Clínica Morin como bien dices.

Santi Royuela diciendo que en la manifestación en Bilbao no lleven banderas nacionales pero si regionales, vomitivo ¿Ese es el patriota que va a salvar España?

Que se vaya a fumar porros.

Pd: el vídeo de la loca hablando con la policía de Leganés, muy difícil de ver


----------



## Sissebuto (27 May 2022)

¿Podría citar algún video que Santiago se considere patriota? ¿O que afirme que vaya a salvar España? Porque yo sí le puedo citar uno donde se define como una especie de ácrata/anarquista (palabras literales). 
Quiere judicializar el asesinato, primero de su hermano( ¿usted no lo haría?), y luego de unas 2000 personas. 
La oración "que se vaya a fumar porros" dice más de quien la dice que de su destinatario. Cada uno tiene sus circunstancias en la vida.


----------



## Tigershark (27 May 2022)

Santi puede caer bien , mal o regular a veces lo colgaria pero al segundo me acuerdo de su hermano más la clase de putadas que les han hecho y se me pasa..

Lo que tengo claro que el ER tendrá recorrido por encima de personalismos , es algo tan grave que nos supera a todos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 May 2022)

Borraska dijo:


> EL MISTERIO DE LAS NOTAS DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA
> 
> Creo que todos estaremos de acuerdo en que la primera entrega del ER se basa fundamentalmente en la documentación incautada en la clínica del Doctor Morín (que en paz descanse ese HDLGP) cuyo hilo conductor son las notas intercambiadas entre Mena y Ruiz.
> 
> ...



parecido pienso
me rascan mucho las segunda tandas de notas

pero confio en quizas pudieran ser una manera de "legalizar" o "lavar" pruebas o indicios obtenidos de otras maneras

pero no es un cheque en blanco . y tampoco se puede estirar mucho como el chicle, por que una vez que se demuestra o quede claro que es falsa o "fabricada" una sola, te cargas todas las demas que si pudieran " mas reales"


----------



## Bimmer (27 May 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Parece que el tema de las fosas en Leganés ha quedado a un segundo plano. ¿Ya no hay nadie por ahí?.




Minuto 28:38 del directo con Presencia del 25 de mayo :





Santi afirma rotundamente que Pedro Larrucea sabe donde está el almacén donde Ruiz entierra los cadáveres de las fosas, las naves de la zona las están vigilando pero es lo de menos, la clave está en Larrucea.


Santi dice que nos va a dar información de por qué la policía no va a mover un dedo en el tema y que Zapatero ha alquilado esas naves (se supone que son las de los "inquilinos" en Leganés).


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 May 2022)

Sissebuto dijo:


> ¿Podría citar algún video que Santiago se considere patriota? ¿O que afirme que vaya a salvar España? Porque yo sí le puedo citar uno donde se define como una especie de ácrata/anarquista (palabras literales).
> Quiere judicializar el asesinato, primero de su hermano( ¿usted no lo haría?), y luego de unas 2000 personas.
> La oración "que se vaya a fumar porros" dice más de quien la dice que de su destinatario. Cada uno tiene sus circunstancias en la vida.



mira que " rojazo"

A SU IZQUIERDA : FRANCO
A SI DERECHA : CRISTO REY







A VER SI VA A SER TU MAS DE DERECHAS QUE EL CUIDAO!
QUE VAS REPARTIENDO CARNETS DE PATRIOTA !*Sissebuto


TIENES TU UN BUSTO EN BRONCE DEL CAUDILLO @Sissebuto ?
NO? PO A CALLARSE LA PUTA BOCA ROJAZO *

No ahora en serio. subnoramalidad absoluta los debates de indentidades policas y banderiles cuando lo que se esta encima de la mesa es algo mucho mas profundo. vuestros rollos de indetidades low cost no interesa


centremonos enel contenido y las situaciones que denuncia.
​


----------



## javvi (28 May 2022)

¿Alguien está informado de eso del *Expediente Alvise*? Por el vistazo que le he echado se parece al Expediente Royuela. Es como su continuación, no sé si para sustituirlo, o para convivir con él.


----------



## Duda Metódica (28 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Han chapado el bodrio de Un Murciano encabronao
> 
> ajajajaa



Una mala noticia, a pesar de que la víctima no sea santo de nuestra devoción. Censura pura y dura al fin y al cabo.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (28 May 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Una mala noticia, a pesar de que la víctima no sea santo de nuestra devoción. Censura pura y dura al fin y al cabo.



Ese es capaz de meterle fuego a su casa.


----------



## Debunker (28 May 2022)

Hay cosas que me traen de cabeza , finalmente parece que voy encontrando respuestas.

Lo mío es un baturrillo de cosas , casi todas no tienen que ver con el ER, pero sí, el ER ha influido en mi búsqueda, porque no entiendo las denuncias actuales y sus notas del gran poder que acusan, no ya a España de alta traición, crímenes, ec. sino al Gran Imperio y como esas notas son filtradas a un minmundi como es D. Alberto Royuela con todos los respetos. 

Lo otro que me trae de cabeza e intento cuadrarlo todo , tener una visión del mundo global donde todas las piezas encajen.

Seguro que no me vais a entender , es difícil de explicar y vais a pensar que sufro de esquizofrenia. 

El Metaverso , a través de esa "realidad" creada pero no verdad ni realidad , e imaginar como sería la vida humana en ese Metaverso, he llegado a la conclusión que el planeta y la vida que vivimos es un simulacro, o sea un Metaverso de robots o inteligencias biológicas viviendo un simulacro en este planeta.

Eso me explica además lo que no entiendo de la vida que comencé a cuestionarme cuando me jubilé y tuve tiempo para reflexionar y además explica toda esa historia absurda del homo sapiens que, para nada hace comprender los yacimientos arqueológicos encontrados en los últimos 30 años y muchos misterios del gran Universo que causan pavor por su enorme magnitud, violencia y leyes que no podemos comprender o descifrar por mucho que se intente y por las que se rige. Para qué las grandes mentiras de la historia que se mantienen y no me refiero a guerras , perdedores o vencedores sino mentiras que parecen inocentes pero mantenidas a través de siglos hasta nuestros días. 

No menos pavorosa es la IA , el transhumanismo , la robótica etc. 

Con esas herramientas se creará un nuevo terrícola , es decir nuevos inquilinos en el planeta Tierra que no son humanos como nosotros tampoco lo somos, somos robots o Inteligencias biológicas que vivimos en este Planeta en un simulacro, gobernados y dirigidos por grupos asociados de IA que conforman logias de poder en constante lucha entre unas y otras para imponer sus agendas , en esa lucha entra el ER que no es el único y de ahí que el canal de Youtbe del ER , no se cierre y la denuncia se mantenga. 

Pongo paraguas, llegar a esas conclusiones que expongo esquematizadas , me ha llevado años, es imposible que entendáis lo que digo , lo que entenderéis es que estoy como una cabra, sin embargo yo lo veo clarísimo y estamos al final de la recta , la agenda se nos echa encima y no podemos verlo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 May 2022)

VIENDO

* ZAPATERO, ROBLES, EL HIJO DE BIDEN Y BURISMA. LOS SERVICIOS SECRETOS VENEZOLANOS * 

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 May 2022)

PERO VAMOS A VER 

ESTO ES EL INFORME POR EL CUAL LOS " SERVICIOS SECRETOS VENEZOLANOS" HABRIA COBRADO A MARGARITA ROBLES O ZAPETERO ?

NO ME JODAS SI ESTO LO TIENEN TOL MUNDO 

PERO QUE COJONES VA A SER UN " CONFIDENCIAL " DE NADA SI ES UNA COMISION DE INVESTIGACION PUBLICA
PUBLICADA EN AMAZON DESDE EL 23 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2020



https://www.hsgac.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/Ukraine%20Report_FINAL.pdf

* Hunter Biden, Burisma, and Corruption: The Impact on U.S. Government Policy and Related Concerns Tapa blanda – 23 Septiembre 2020 *

de Committee on Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs US Senate (Author), Committee on Finance Majority Staff US Senate










​


----------



## Sissebuto (29 May 2022)

Kike Sarasola, hoteles de lujo, Colombia, 15 millones de Euros... 








Una isla privada de súper lujo y hostales: los nuevos proyectos de Kike Sarasola tras el rescate de Room Mate


Kike Sarasola y familia tienen planazo para este verano. Estrenarán el maravilloso resort de una paradisíaca isla colombiana que acaba de empezar a gestionar el empresario para...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Duda Metódica (29 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> PERO VAMOS A VER
> 
> ESTO ES EL INFORME POR EL CUAL LOS " SERVICIOS SECRETOS VENEZOLANOS" HABRIA COBRADO A MARGARITA ROBLES O ZAPETERO ?
> 
> ...



Lo de confidencial, lo han puesto los Royuela. Que el documento esté colgado en la web del senado de los EEUU no es relevante, es como cuando Ruiz le pasaba a Mena información que constaba en la guia telefónica, cabe suponer que los servicios secretos venezolanos habrán hecho algo más. Lo realmente extraño, es que ZP, de motu propio se dedique a investigar al hijo de Biden.
Con lo que no procede de la clínica hay que ser muy cauteloso. Como ya se ha comentado, la documentación actual es bastante "floja" y parece claro que a dia de hoy los Royuela no son los guionistas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 May 2022)

ESTAS ULTIMAS NOTAS PARACEN IDEAS DEL MISMISIMO " PATRICK MAC DOWELL "  .... DE FLORIDA
ALLA EN SU CAMPO DE GOLF


----------



## Demodé (29 May 2022)

Muy interesante lo que dice el Sr. Royuela en el min. 44:40 de la entrevista con Pedro Rosillo, el día que falte él los que vienen después van a sacar más cosas, como que él ahora está dando la cara y su hijo, pero viene más, y vuelve a contar uno de los intentos de asesinato que ha tenido que no le.podían dar titularidad y cargas porque era un coche "protegido":


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 May 2022)

NO VALE LO QUE ANUNCIEN O CREEAN QUE VAN A PASAR

IMPORTA LO QUE SE TENGA A TOCA TEJA

EL ULTIMO VIDEO DE LA INVESTIGACION PUBLICA DEL CONGRESO USA SOBRE HUNTER BIDEN

PUESTO COMO UN TRABAJITO QUE ZAPATERO ENCARGO AL CNI Y ESTE A VENEZUELA Y LOS SERVICIOS SECRETOS UCRANIANOS

ES

UN BLUFF

seamos sinceros 

suena invent no se si se lo han pasado "sus topos" pero a mi alguien me cuenta esa historia y me da eso y lo bloqueo 

o si yo fuiera un jefe y me viene un empleado con esa milonga y lo mando a freir monas y no se si lo despido​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 May 2022)

*Nancy Pelosi’s husband Paul, 82, arrested for DUI ( " Conducir borracho )*

Ben Kesslen May 29, 2022 3:27pm 













Nancy Pelosi’s husband Paul, 82, arrested for DUI


Paul Pelosi, 82, was nabbed just before midnight in Napa County, California and charged with one count of driving under the influence and another for driving with a blood alcohol content level of 0…




nypost.com




Paul Pelosi's bail was set for $5,000 for the two misdemeanors following his arrest. House Speaker Nancy Pelosi’s husband was arrested in California this weekend and charged with drunk driving.
Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images









 413 

*Track CEO resignations. Q*​





Drop Search Results: #413







qalerts.app




Dec 21, 2017 8:18:38 PM EST

________________________
________________________
4:13 am PST = 7:13 am EST
________________________
________________________

Q Post#713

*Seals *are wonderful creatures.
*Heard they work fast at capturing their prey.*
PRAY.
Silence is golden.
CORONA_OFFLINE_Deac[0000].
Games R FUN!








Mary Qristmas


4:13 am PST = 7:13 am EST Q Post {#id:100786#} Seals are wonderful creatures. Heard they work fast at capturing their prey. PRAY. Silence is golden. CORONA_OFFLINE_Deac[0000]. G




anonup.com






​ 

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 May 2022)

https://www.cia.gov/readingroom/docs/CIA-RDP85T00353R000100260005-3.pdf







THE WESTERN SAHARA CONFLICT: MOROCCO'S MILLSTONE | CIA FOIA (foia.cia.gov)







www.cia.gov






https://www.cia.gov/readingroom/docs/DOC_0000541173.pdf



UPDATE: 40 MIN DE VIDEO QUE OS PODEIS AHORRAR 


*¿QUE COñO TIENE TODA ESTA MORRALLA PREHISTORICA DESCLASIFICADA POR LA LEY FOIA 
CON EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA ?
NADA*




https://www.cia.gov/readingroom/docs/CIA-RDP85T00353R000100260005-3.pdf


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 May 2022)

*ESTO SON COSAS PUBLICADAS EN BASE A LA F.O.I.A 

QUE SALEN HASTA CAMBIO 16*


https://imagenes.diario16.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/Sahara-Documento-CIA.pdf



Y LAS TONTERIAS QUE ESTOY VIENDO HOY EN EL FORO DE DE ALVISE O NO SE QUIEN.

TAMBIEN SON OTRA PUTA MIERDA : TODO ESTE MATERIAL VIEJO Y DESFASADO NO ES LO QUE VENIMOS A VER AL ER





THE WESTERN SAHARA CONFLICT: MOROCCO'S MILLSTONE | CIA FOIA (foia.cia.gov)







www.cia.gov






https://www.cia.gov/readingroom/docs/DOC_0000541173.pdf




https://www.cia.gov/readingroom/docs/CIA-RDP85T00353R000100260005-3.pdf


----------



## Minoton (29 May 2022)

Si quereis ver de verdad lo que es el expediente rayuela, veros la entrevista que le hace miguel celades a alberto rayuela...

Os hago Spoiler del final:

Celades le pregunta a Alberto que porque lo hace.

Alberto Royuela, sin dudarlo ni un segundo dice:

Por dinero.

Celades, bastante sorprendido, le pregunta si no es por justicia por la muerte de su hijo, o justicia para que se sepa la verdad....

A lo que Royuela, una vez mas sin dudar y algo enfadado, le contesta:

NO, no.... por dinero que es lo unico que les jode a esos.....


Personalmente lo de royuela me parece menos creible que la tierra plana, pero aun asi, me vi un par de entrevistas (todas contradicctorias entre si....) al tio para ver si me convencia....pero despues de esa...... en fin.... cero credibilidad.


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 May 2022)

Minoton dijo:


> Si quereis ver de verdad lo que es el expediente rayuela, veros la entrevista que le hace miguel celades a alberto rayuela...
> 
> Os hago Spoiler del final:
> 
> ...




Pero en esa misma entrevista Royuela dice que se ha gastado 8 millones de euros en este caso.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 May 2022)

QUIERO CONTENIDO FRESCO 
DE CALIDAD Y BARATO​


----------



## Minoton (30 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pero en esa misma entrevista Royuela dice que se ha gastado 8 millones de euros en este caso.



es el mismo tio que denucnia que el estado ha tapado miles de asesinatos en no se cuantos años y ue lo han intentado matar no se cuantas veces y aun sigue vivo..........

Si tu te crees algo de lo que dice es cosa tuya....

En el caso este de corrupcion del PP, la punica o una de estas tochas, hay mas abogados y periodistas muertos "por casualidad" que da que pensar.....si algo de lo que dice este fuera cierto, te crees que seguiria vivo.....

A mi me da pena, porque creo que la muerte de su hijo le afecto muchisimo y algo le fallo en la cabeza y se invento todo eso, para darle un sentido a todo y tener un motivo para vivir, como un delirio paranoico o algo asi.

Nada de lo que dice tiene peso, todo son incoherencias y siendo serio....... de verdad alguien se puede creer que fue un dia a un dentista, se hizo amigo de el, y por estas casualidades de la vida, el dentista tenia un almacen lleno de documetos y archicos clasificados (que nunca me quedo claro como los cosiguio el dentista).....suena mas creible lo de carlos jesus y las naves de raticuli...


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 May 2022)

Minoton dijo:


> es el mismo tio que denucnia que el estado ha tapado miles de asesinatos en no se cuantos años y ue lo han intentado matar no se cuantas veces y aun sigue vivo..........
> 
> Si tu te crees algo de lo que dice es cosa tuya....
> 
> ...



En poco tiempo liquidaron a nosecuentos fiscales y testigos de la Gurtel que aparecieron "suicidados" etc. Eso huele a mierda aqui y en Marte. Y que hay un deep state, en todos los paises lo hay por desgracia.

Eso del dentista no me suena que sea asi( tengo pesima memoria), creo que dijo que el cuñado o algo del dentista era familiar suyo o camarada falangista, a ver si te crees que es como tu dices, oiga doctor pongame un empaste. Mire paciente, casualmente tengo acceso a un camion en archivos donde hay 2000 muertos... y se lo vendo barato.

Colega no acuses a otro de falta de veracidad y tu mismo hagas eso. Y las incoherencias, para ser tecnico, si las puedes exponer mejor, para ser criticos pero cientificamente, que a mi tambien me interesa desmontar incoherencias como he hecho con el biprevaricador del juez, que ese si tiene un delirio megalomano mesianico y paranoide de manual comprobado ( todos le persiguen pero cuando le denuncian, siendo ellos mismos los capos de los jueces, van y pierden en vez de meterle la condena de pena de muerte al cuadrado por lo menos, inverosimil) ( en el caso de Don Alberto no se ha comprobado aun que pueda tener algo mental, en el del hijo pues a causa de lo que fuma... y encima va y lo exhibe) como tambien he dicho del pedigueño de "dadme euritos que yo os salvo, que soy el mas integro del mundo... ( sic)" y me hacen falta 100.000 e para denunciar a toda la cupula de España ( y de paso quedarme con 99.999)


----------



## hurdygurdy (30 May 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pero en esa misma entrevista Royuela dice que se ha gastado 8 millones de euros en este caso.



Se los debe haber gastado en porros para su hijo en vez de conseguir pruebas de los cadáveres de la célebre fosa. Por cierto, con todo el bombo que se había dado a lo de la fosa y de la noche a la mañana no se habla nada o casi nada del asunto.


----------



## Debunker (30 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> PERO VAMOS A VER
> 
> ESTO ES EL INFORME POR EL CUAL LOS " SERVICIOS SECRETOS VENEZOLANOS" HABRIA COBRADO A MARGARITA ROBLES O ZAPETERO ?
> 
> ...




Eso puede ser así, es decir que exista un libro o cientos no hace realidad un expediente, del ER también hay libros y mira como estamos, te pongo uno, no es el único







El tratamiento que recibió el expediente de Hunter Biden -Ucrania tanto por los juzgados de EEUU como por sus servicios de inteligencia secretos, no se diferencia en nada del tratamiento que recibe el ER en España.

Es más le dieron la vuelta a la tortilla y acusaron a Trump y a Rusia de haber elaborado todo el expediente en contra de Hunter Biden, hicieron tan buen trabajo que la gran, gran mayoría tanto de EEUU como del mundo en general tragó con el cuento. En casos así es mejor recurrir a los servicios secretos para saber la verdad del asunto.

no se si hablas ingles, te pongo una entrevista de la FOX News al reparador de ordenadores de hunter Bider que recurrió a ese hombre para arreglarle 3 laptos que habían sufrido daños por agua e hizo que se descubrieran los delitos tremendos de Hunter Biden, ese hombre ha sufrido un infierno , perdió su tienda y lo han arruinado totalmente y encima tiene que vivir escondido por miedo a que lo maten. Si escuchas su historia es increíble que en una supuesta democracia se puedan dar esas cosas. 

La entrevista es de hace 6 días, ese expediente sigue en entredicho y no hay nada oficialmente contra Hunter Biden y menos contra su padre muy pringao en el asunto,


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Eso puede ser así, es decir que exista un libro o cientos no hace realidad un expediente, del ER también hay libros y mira como estamos, te pongo uno, no es el único
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074424
> 
> ...






HOSTIAS QUE LOL

nada ver la imagen he dudado si era una coña .. que podria ser un video parodia o algo la ver al tio con sombrero ESCOCES O IRLANDES

como ..

otro ESCOCES como VINCE McMahon de la WWF










a ver si va conocer a Patrick Mac Dowell 

NO SON EL MISMO. PERO EN ESA ENTREVISTA SE DAN MUCHO AIRE QUIZAS POR LO DE ESCOCESES 

na no se. todo lo relativo a esas historias ... son historias de espias y gente encubierta 100% yo ya dudo de si muchos no son actores caractetirizados ,como posiblemente " el tio de la tienda del laptop "​


*john paul mac isaac* in Jewish Gematria equals: *1117*:

*1117* *john paul mac isaac* in Jewish Gematria equals: *1117*:​


----------



## Debunker (30 May 2022)

Minoton dijo:


> Si quereis ver de verdad lo que es el expediente rayuela, veros la entrevista que le hace miguel celades a alberto rayuela...
> 
> Os hago Spoiler del final:
> 
> ...




En efecto por dinero, la lucha para D. Alberto Royuela es hacer justicia arruinando a Mena, cuando no hay dinero desaparece el poder , hay formas de decir las cosas que no son captadas por todas las mentes, hay un salto grande en el entendimiento entre una mente vieja y una joven, yo lo vivo constantemente.


----------



## Debunker (30 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> https://www.cia.gov/readingroom/docs/CIA-RDP85T00353R000100260005-3.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No despreciéis el origen y la historia de los hechos que ocurrieron, son la base de todo.

*QUIEN NO CONOCE LA HISTORIA ESTÁ CONDENADO A REPETIRLA *


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> No despreciéis el origen y la historia de los hechos que ocurrieron, son la base de todo.
> 
> *QUIEN NO CONOCE LA HISTORIA ESTÁ CONDENADO A REPETIRLA *



Pero por que intentan mezclado con la trama mena ?

eso no es material de la trama mena

SI LO QUE ESTAN HACIENDO " LOS TOPOS" O LOS ROYUELA ES APROVECHAR EL TIRON DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA PARA REPASAR TEMAS VIEJUNOS DE MIERDA COMO SI FUERA OBTENIDOS A MENA => LA HAN CAGADO PERO MUCHO.
ESO NO SE HACE

chapuza absoluta meter temas que no tienen conexion ninguna .

con documentacion publica de otras temas, como si fueran documentos "filtrados" por " topos" que se obtuvieron " a la trama de Mena"

ES RIDICULO

Y LO DE ALVISE DEL 11M Y MARRUECOS = OTRA PUTA PUTA MIERDA

DESINFORMACION | MEDIAS VERDADES | DISTRACCIONES | BOMBAS DE HUMO | MATERIAL OBSOLETO SACADO DE UN CAJON LANZADO COMO UN HUESO A UN PERRO PARA QUE SE ENTRETENGA mientras otro se come el chuleton

venga


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 May 2022)

EN PREVISION DEL VIDEO QUE SANTI PUEDA SACAR HOY

POR FAVOR AHORRANOS EL RIDICULO DE PONER MAS DOCUMENTOS F.O.I.A PUBLICOS HACE EONES
CON HISTORIAS DE LA HISTORIA
COMO SI FUERAN SUPER FILTRACIONES INTERCEPTADAS A LA TRAMA ZAPATERO MENA ROBLES POR UNA RED DE TOPOS SOMBREROS BLANCOS
cuando eso es algo que cualquiera de internet y es material muerto hoy dia ademas.


POR QUE ES UNA PUTA MIERDA CON TODAS LAS LETRAS


ES LO QUE YO LO DARIA A VIEJOS FACHAS PARA TENERLOS ENTRENIDOS CON SU OBSESIONES IDEOLOGICAS CLASICAS PARA QUE NO LLEGARAN A NINGUN LADO
tochazos infumables de paginas y paginas con temas y lugares comunes viejunos de temas que no operan ya a dia de hoy
ni tienen conexion con nada de lo que a pasar hoy ( aunque ellos cren que si )

lo mismo con ALVISE y las PUTAS MIERDAS que le han " FILTRADO" de Marruecos y el 11M ( desinforamcion pura joder )


----------



## Debunker (30 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> NO SON EL MISMO. PERO EN ESA ENTREVISTA SE DAN MUCHO AIRE QUIZAS POR LO DE ESCOCESES
> 
> na no se. todo lo relativo a esas historias ... son historias de espias y gente encubierta 100% yo ya dudo de si muchos no son actores caractetirizados ,como posiblemente " el tio de la tienda del laptop "​




Eso demuestra que sabes poco o nada de la actualidad en EEUU, el hombre de los laptos de H. Biden y sus gorritos tiene decenas, es famoso en todo EEUU, es hijo y nieto de militares condecorados, él es un simple informático con una tienda de informática, tubo que recurrir a su padre para hacer denuncia del laptop de H.>Biden ante el FBI y aún así, el FBI lo mandó a paseo , pero las cosas se pusieron feas y el FBI visito la tienda y requisó el laptop de mierda, solo que el informático había hecho copias, sobre todo para defender su vida que, con denuncia y sin denuncia había sido amenazada.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Eso demuestra que sabes poco o nada de la actualidad en EEUU, el hombre de los laptos de H. Biden y sus gorritos tiene decenas, es famoso en todo EEUU, es hijo y nieto de militares condecorados, él es un simple informático con una tienda de informática, tubo que recurrir a su padre para hacer denuncia del laptop de H.>Biden ante el FBI y aún así, el FBI lo mandó a paseo , pero las cosas se pusieron feas y el FBI visito la tienda y requisó el laptop de mierda, solo que el informático había hecho copias, sobre todo para defender su vida que, con denuncia y sin denuncia había sido amenazada.



corrrecto

en version cara al publico obviamente.

en version mas proxima a lo que paso verdad, como ya sabras o te imaginaras

fue una entrega pactada.

Hunter Biden colgo una foto enseñando un reloj donde al final los metadatos de esa foto te daban la direccion de hasta en que casa de seguridad habia sido tomada ( estaba retenido )

y por eso cogerian ha este. por que tendria los huevos para soportar la chorrera que se le vendria encima

una manera de hacer legal la obtencion de datos que ya se tenia

en esen sentido es lo que yo al menos pensaba que podria ser el Expediente Royuela. Lo de las notitas una manera de " blaquear" y hacer lega la obtencion de los datos por medio de escuchas o quien sabe como

Lo que no deberria ser es coger cosas de paginas webs y colarlas como "filtraciones de topos" solo para meter en el debate temas viejunos que no son el objeto de estudio ahora mismo


AQUI LOS TUITS HOY CENSURADOS EN MASA OBVIAMENTE PERO AUN ESTARAN POR AHI LAS FOTOS INCLUSO LAS ORIGINALES


----------



## Debunker (30 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Pero por que intentan mezclado con la trama mena ?
> 
> eso no es material de la trama mena
> 
> ...




La trama del Sáhara llega a nuestros días con el follón que ha hecho Sánchez de reconocer el Sahara como marroquí creando un nuevo enemigo para nosotros: Argelia que nos suple de gas y nos lo ha recortado y subido el precio y según dicen las malas lenguas de la derecha es debido a un chantaje que ha hecho Marruecos a Sánchez , cuando se descubrió este pastel Sánchez sin más, sin advertir a nadie de su mismo gobierno, sin estar en agenda y de sopetón se plantó en Marruecos, Marruecos nos dio respuestas cuando el Mohamed y Sanchez fueron fotografiados poniendo la bandera española invertida o sea boca abajo, eso en diplomacia es un grave insulto que acusa al país de la bandera invertida de ser un sumiso y vendido al país anfitrión, hay mucha tela en este tema , no podemos ni imaginarla


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> La trama del Sáhara llega a nuestros días con el follón que ha hecho Sánchez de reconocer el Sahara como marroquí creando un nuevo enemigo para nosotros: Argelia que nos suple de gas y nos lo ha recortado y subido el precio y según dicen las malas lenguas de la derecha es debido a un chantaje que ha hecho Marruecos a Sánchez , cuando se descubrió este pastel Sánchez sin más, sin advertir a nadie de su mismo gobierno, sin estar en agenda y de sopetón se plantó en Marruecos, Marruecos nos dio respuestas cuando el Mohamed y Sanchez fueron fotografiados poniendo la bandera española invertida o sea boca abajo, eso en diplomacia es un grave insulto que acusa al país de la bandera invertida de ser un sumiso y vendido al país anfitrión, hay mucha tela en este tema , no podemos ni imaginarla
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074510



QUE RELACION TIENE CON QUE MENA MATARA AL HIJO DE ALBERTO ROYUELA Y 1000 PERSONAS MAS ¿

LA MISM QUE LA RECONQUISTA DE GRANADA DE 1942 POR LOS REYES CATOLICOS

NINGUNA

_"NOOO PERO EJQUE HAY QUE ENTENDER LOS ANTENCENTES HISTORICOS Y EJQUE..."_

QUE NO Xd


----------



## Debunker (30 May 2022)

Minoton dijo:


> es el mismo tio que denucnia que el estado ha tapado miles de asesinatos en no se cuantos años y ue lo han intentado matar no se cuantas veces y aun sigue vivo..........
> 
> Si tu te crees algo de lo que dice es cosa tuya....
> 
> ...




Por favor cítame a algún periodista, fiscal o abogados que hayan muerto por la Púnica, caso Gurtel etc. ojalá que toda la corrupción que hay en España fuera ese tipo de casos que, por cierto los hay a porrillos por toda la geografía española desde FG 

No se de donde sacas esa historia del dentista, un yerno del DR. Morín, falangista y amigo, sí amigo de D. Alberto Royuela y que trabajaba en la clínica Morín le dió el chivatazo a A. Royuela y le puso precio a los papeles de Mena, 80.000 € , era falangista pero ya corrupto como no puede ser de otra forma cuando trabajas en una clínica donde se abortaba hasta de 8 meses de embarazo y estaba bien protegida solo que un equipo de TV ahora no recuerdo el país pero era un país nórdico tendieron una trampa a Morín pidiendo la terminación de un embarazo de 7 meses y lo grabaron , lo televisaron en su país y lo denunciaron en España, si no hubiera sido por eso la clínica Morín seguiría


----------



## Debunker (30 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> QUE RELACION TIENE CON QUE MENA MATARA AL HIJO DE ALBERTO ROYUELA Y 1000 PERSONAS MAS ¿
> 
> LA MISM QUE LA RECONQUISTA DE GRANADA DE 1942 POR LOS REYES CATOLICOS
> 
> ...




Pues hasta la misma conquista de Granada deberíamos saber al dedillo, tal cual la saben los árabes y la utilizan o como utilizan la historia los separatistas catalanes que se la tragan catalanes y el resto de España.

Si tu eres un ignorante total de las tramas corruptas, qué sabes tu la relación de la historia y la actualidad? Hay muchas cosas en el ER que no son asesinatos y menos la muerte del hijo de AR que es un pequeño capítulo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Pues hasta la misma conquista de Granada deberíamos saber al dedillo, tal cual la saben los árabes y la utilizan o como utilizan la historia los separatistas catalanes que se la tragan catalanes y el resto de España.
> 
> Si tu eres un ignorante total de las tramas corruptas, qué sabes tu la relación de la historia y la actualidad? Hay muchas cosas en el ER que no son asesinatos y menos la muerte del hijo de AR que es un pequeño capítulo.



toda la historia es falsa

sobre esa base olvidate de que el E.R. te resuelva nada.

lo unico que que conseguira es CAGARLA como ahora mismo y comerse desinformacio

acabando en 1 o 2 años por terminar haciendo un ridiculo tan grande que se cargue todo lo conseguido


LLEVAMOS UNA SEMANITA DE CLIMA ATMOSFERICO INTENSO DE ESTO : 

LIMPIEZA DE DESINFORMACION DE FUENTES QUE DA UNA COSA BUENA Y DOS MALAS

van colapsando dichas fuentes ante el peso de sus propias incongruencias



moraleja : " puedes jugar un tiempo a dar dos cosas buenas y dos malas, pero al final tu narrativa colapasa"


----------



## Eurostreamuno (30 May 2022)

Aquí , Santiago le dice a ZP que mire grabaciones del Clínic de Barcelona del 10-7-2019.


----------



## Lux Mundi (30 May 2022)

Sissebuto dijo:


> Kike Sarasola, hoteles de lujo, Colombia, 15 millones de Euros...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Este tío acompañaba a la presentadora viuda del italiano cuando éste "se ahorcó" en su casa de Madrid. Se presentó con ella en el lugar de los hechos. 
Alguien debería darla la info del ER a la familia del siciliano, que ha luchado duro contra la presentadora. La familia del camarógrafo es muy activa en redes sociales.
En Italia no se creen una mierda de la versión oficial del caso.


----------



## Debunker (30 May 2022)

No entiendo una mierda de las grabaciones que menciona Santi en el último vídeo que tienen que recoger en el Clínico, dos post atrás, alguien me puede decir que han entendido?


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 May 2022)

El megalomano ataca de nuevo: FANTASMAAA, al unico que detienen constatemente es a él y proyecta en otros, de ingreso psiquiatrico urgente por brote psicotico joder.

 FAKE NEWS del colgao este


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> No entiendo una mierda de las grabaciones que menciona Santi en el último vídeo que tienen que recoger en el Clínico, dos post atrás, alguien me puede decir que han entendido?



Que desde que se ha juntao con el impresencia, ambos exhiben sintomas de lo que se llama "folie a deux" y se retroalimentan de sus delirios propios uno al otro y falta ya el majarazal para el trio calavera de colgaos

El trastorno psicótico compartido o *folie* à *deux* (literalmente "locura de dos") es un raro síndrome psiquiátrico en el que un síntoma de psicosis (particularmente una creencia paranoica o delirante) es transmitida de un individuo a otro.

*Trastorno psicótico compartido - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*


----------



## Minoton (31 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> En efecto por dinero, la lucha para D. Alberto Royuela es hacer justicia arruinando a Mena, cuando no hay dinero desaparece el poder , hay formas de decir las cosas que no son captadas por todas las mentes, hay un salto grande en el entendimiento entre una mente vieja y una joven, yo lo vivo constantemente.



Si lo que cuenta el tio es cierto, aunque le quites el dinero a Mena no le quitas nada......tu crees que la multa que le pondrian le hace algo.....jajajajajajaa

Es una magufada mas grande y delirante que el bar españa


----------



## Minoton (31 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Por favor cítame a algún periodista, fiscal o abogados que hayan muerto por la Púnica, caso Gurtel etc. ojalá que toda la corrupción que hay en España fuera ese tipo de casos que, por cierto los hay a porrillos por toda la geografía española desde FG
> 
> No se de donde sacas esa historia del dentista, un yerno del DR. Morín, falangista y amigo, sí amigo de D. Alberto Royuela y que trabajaba en la clínica Morín le dió el chivatazo a A. Royuela y le puso precio a los papeles de Mena, 80.000 € , era falangista pero ya corrupto como no puede ser de otra forma cuando trabajas en una clínica donde se abortaba hasta de 8 meses de embarazo y estaba bien protegida solo que un equipo de TV ahora no recuerdo el país pero era un país nórdico tendieron una trampa a Morín pidiendo la terminación de un embarazo de 7 meses y lo grabaron , lo televisaron en su país y lo denunciaron en España, si no hubiera sido por eso la clínica Morín seguiría



Asi en busqueda rapida de google:









Muertes, suicidios y accidentes: 14 personas implicadas en la corrupción del PP han fallecido desde que estalló el 'caso Gürtel'


Este mes se dio a conocer la noticia de la muerte de Rafael Naranjo, antiguo presidente de Sufi




www.elplural.com






lo del dentista juraria que lo cuenta le propio royuela....


----------



## BlueOrange (1 Jun 2022)

Dejo esto por aquí....



*Jeffrey Epstein y Aznar*

"*José María Aznar *(sí, el mismo) y su yerno, *Alejandro Agag*; hijo de un banquero belga de origen argelino, Youssef Agag, de ascendencia judía; aparecen en lista de invitados a la isla privada del pederasta recientementre suicidado, *Jeffrey Epstein."*








José María Aznar y su yerno Alejandro Agag, aparecen en lista de Jeffrey Epstein.


La epidemia del cáncer de la masonería es generalizada. Una epidemia de pederastia y asesinato ritual intantil, judaico y masón, que lo llena todo como una marea negra de alquitrán. Satanismo judai…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com




*Alcasser*
​






Tres niñas violadas en grupo durante dos semanas antes de ser sacrificadas. Al padre de Miriam creo que fue, hablo de memoria, le llegó un vídeo anónimo de una de las sesiones con las niñas. Posiblemente de algún arrepentido con cargo de conciencia. Este padre y su abogado, Juan Ignacio Blanco, lograron identificar a cuatro personas de aquel vídeo, que después entregaron en mano y en persona al Ministro del Interior y que posteriormente desapareció sin dejar rastro:

*Luis Solana*: Ex-Director de RTVE y Telefónica, Diputado, miembro de la Trilateral, hermando de Javier Solana y masón.
*Alfonso Calve*: Médico psiquiatra, Ex-Gobernador de Alicante y masón.
*José Luis Bermúdez de Castro*: Productor de cine y masón.
*Francisco Laima*: Secretario de Estado y Seguridad el día del golpe del 23-F, y relacionado con los GAL y la Red Gladio (OTAN). Masón.







Esta información está recogida en el anterior enlace que he posteado sobre Aznar y Jeffrey Epstein. Y dejo esto también.

*Caso Bar España*

Caso *Bar España*. *Francisco Camps*, presidente de la Comunidad Valenciana, y *Carlos Fabra*, también político en la Comunidad Valenciana, entre otros en este caso Bar España. Pederastas y asesinos. Están documentados varios asesinatos rituales de niños y un sinfín de violaciones a menores.

La jueza *Sofía Díaz García* era integrante activa de este grupo criminal. Esta mujer ha estado como titular del juzgado número 2 de Vinaròs (Castellón), que es justo el juzgado al que compete las denuncias sobre este caso Bar España. Es decir, la asesina pederasta participante en el caso Bar España, es la magistrada encargada de instruír todas las denuncias sobre este mismo caso Bar España.

Este corruptísimo cinismo tiene un nombre: *MASONERÍA*.








«Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más.» Caso Bar España.


«Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más. El CASO BAR ESPAÑA llevaba censurado durante décadas.»




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com







*Black Eye Pedo & Panda Eyes 
Tráfico de niños, violación, tortura y asesinato infantil.*
​






«Los «ojos de panda» ocurren cuando un niño es sodomizado y el trauma hace estallar los capilares alrededor de las cuencas de sus ojos (que se abultan cuando son sodomizados) lo que crea los hematomas anillados.»








Rituales de poder de la masonería: Black Eye Pedo & Panda Eyes (tráfico de niños, violación, tortura y asesinato infantil) - Un Católico Perplejo


Los «ojos de panda» ocurren cuando un niño es sodomizado y el trauma hace estallar los capilares alrededor de las cuencas de sus ojos (que se abultan cuando son sodomizados) lo que crea los hematomas anillados.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





*El mudra «Signo del Diamante»: signo de estar en una misión masónica.*














El mudra "Signo del Diamante" es un signo de estar en una misión masónica. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los mudras, son muchos tipos, son señas o signos esotéricos usados ya en la antigua India y de allí viene el término mudra. Estos signos son junto con la gematría cabalística una cosntante en los muy controlados y muy masónicos medios de comunicación.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





*Esta es la plaga que lo inunda todo.*










La Masonería en las Instituciones Españolas durante la II República. - Un Católico Perplejo


La masónica primera Contitución de Cádiz de 1812, conocida popularmente como 'la Pepa', fue el gran caballo de Troya de la masonería. Ahí desembarcó con su democracia que realmente nunca ha sido tal, sino un gran representación teatral.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jun 2022)

[Q

*El mudra «Signo del Diamante» es un signo de estar en una misión masónica.*










El mudra "Signo del Diamante" es un signo de estar en una misión masónica. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los mudras, son muchos tipos, son señas o signos esotéricos usados ya en la antigua India y de allí viene el término mudra. Estos signos son junto con la gematría cabalística una cosntante en los muy controlados y muy masónicos medios de comunicación.




uncatolicoperplejo.com






[/QUOTE]

brutal


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (1 Jun 2022)

Me parece que esto va de que la fuerza antagonica al cabal ha movido ficha y se esta mostrando a traves de Santiago y Alberto que son la pieza visible de esta misma agrupacion, la misma que ha evitado que 1984 no se haya implantado en 1984.

Viendolo desde este punto cuadra que en la nave entren camiones, notas totalmente descabelladas...
Ante la ausencia de pruebas reales, quien no se inventaria una prueba o varias ficiticias para desenmascarar un delito del que tiene una constancia de su certeza que sobrepasa al 100% ?
Pues ahi teneis la explicación de que nada cuadre.
De que estos dos sigan vivos, tienen proteccion de gente muy poderosa, pero no del poder al que estamos acostumbrados...

Tal vez por eso pidan la judicializacion, tal vez esta red de topos abarque también la justicia, y puedan seguir tirando del hilo si lo consiguen... 

No se... Me ha dado por ponerme romantico.
Puede que tambien sea una ventana de Overton.
O que estén empezando a cocer la revolución que acabe con las cabezas de los politicos en las estacas del pueblo...


----------



## javvi (1 Jun 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> "*José María Aznar *(sí, el mismo) y su yerno, *Alejandro Agag*; hijo de un banquero belga de origen argelino, Youssef Agag, de ascendencia judía; aparecen en lista de invitados a la isla privada del pederasta recientementre suicidado, *Jeffrey Epstein."*



Cuando vi la lista me quedé con la duda. Hay dos José Mª Aznar: el que tiene López de segundo apellido (el padre) y el que tiene Botella de segundo apellido (el hijo). En la lista no hay segundo apellido, luego no está claro si el Aznar del que hablan es el suegro de Agag, o el cuñado.

En el enlace de_ Vozpopuli_ se lucen nada más empezar:

_El expolítico del *PP* y suegro del expresidente del Gobierno *José María Aznar*, *Alejandro Agag*, aparece en la *‘lista negra’* del pederasta *Jeffrey Epstein* revelada por _*Anonymous*​​¿Agag es suegro del ex presidente Aznar?

Más abajo se lee que ese Aznar trabaja, o trabajó, para * S&S capital,* con lo que se confirma que se trata del hijo, no del padre.









El yerno de Aznar, en la ‘lista negra’ del pederasta Jeffrey Epstein revelada por Anonymous


El nombre de Alejandro Agag aparece en la agenda de contactos del líder de la red de abusos de menores, así como el de "José Aznar", entre otros españoles de la alta sociedad




www.vozpopuli.com





*José María Aznar Botella trabaja en el hedge fund SLS Capital*









José María Aznar Botella trabaja en el hedge fund SLS Capital


El hijo mayor del ex presidente del Gobierno, José María Aznar Botella, prosigue su cartera financiera, con el pequeño detalle de que ya no trabaja en la con...




www.hispanidad.com





Con lo cual, hasta que aparezcan más informaciones que contradigan lo aquí expuesto, quien está en la lista de invitados de Epstein no son Aznar y su yerno, son Aznar y su cuñado: el narigudo argelino.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Jun 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Alguien debería darla la info del ER a la familia del siciliano, que ha luchado duro contra la presentadora. La familia del camarógrafo es muy activa en redes sociales.



No seas un oportunista.


----------



## Lux Mundi (1 Jun 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> No seas un oportunista.




Sería una gran oportunidad.


----------



## Debunker (1 Jun 2022)

Minoton dijo:


> Asi en busqueda rapida de google:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




me das un medio de super izquierdas, vamos a ver corrupción como la Gurtel , la Punica , Bárcenas , las hay por toda la geografía española desde la entrada del PSOE en el gobierno, es decir con FG, yo he sido testigo y lo he visto con mis propios ojos, ocurre además en todos los países de nuestro entorno, en unos más que otros es un clásico que, siempre consiste en adjudicar contratos públicos , recalificar terrenos, vender parcelas públicas por debajo de precio y conceder además más construcción , aprobación de planes urbanísticos de enorme dimensiones dinero negro de esas operaciones y salida de dinero de España. 

Por cierto que mencione a Barberá me parece vomitivo, que asco dais 

Ese tipo de corrupción lleva rulando por España, Europa o América decenas de años, nunca tuvo necesidad de matar y toda esa leyenda negra de ese artículo que pones y te tragas, los socialistos son especialistas en culpar a otros de sus acciones. 

Querido, que te den no vale perder más tiempo contigo, se te ve el plumero


----------



## Debunker (1 Jun 2022)

De el Diestro,

*Información importante acerca del documental que se está realizando sobre el #ExpedienteRoyuela*


A continuación podrán leer una información que Miguel Rix está difundiendo acerca del documental que está realizando sobre el Expediente Royuela. Tomen buena nota.

“IMPORTANTE, sobre el documental del Expediente. Por fin puedo dar fechas y la forma en la que voy a gestionar este trabajo. Sabéis que llevo desde febrero con esto y veo que voy a tener trabajo hasta al menos después del verano.


Os explico. El documental en sí, lo estrenaré desde finales de junio hasta final del verano, en distintas salas de cine alternativas en diversas ciudades (Madrid, Barcelona y Asturias ya lo controlo yo), pero necesito de vuestra ayuda y si conocéis alguna sala alternativa para ello en vuestra ciudad, os pongáis en contacto conmigo a través de *info@miguelrix.com*


Intentaré hacer coincidir los estrenos con las manis del Expediente, así que la gente de Valencia y de Bilbao, si sabéis de salas o espacios para ello, contactadme. En septiembre, lo estrenaré en DISTRITO TV y justo después, lo colgaré en youtube y otras plataformas gratuitas.

Para finales de año, espero tener también las versiones del docu en Inglés y Francés, que ya veremos cómo las estrenamos, pero es que me salen otros dos documentos imprescindibles aparte del documental:

1. La vida de Alberto Royuela Fernández, que ya que la tengo, es como para que pase a la historia.




2. El vía crucis de Santiago Royuela en prisión.


Estos dos videos, no serán tan elaborados como el documental, pero también los subiré a youtube antes de que termine el año. Como veis, no es moco de pavo, un trabajazo que no podría estar realizando sin vuestra ayuda. GRACIAS y tenedme paciencia si no contesto o si no publico”.









Información importante acerca del documental que se está realizando sobre el #ExpedienteRoyuela - El Diestro


Información importante acerca del documental que se está realizando sobre el #ExpedienteRoyuela




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Pura Sangre (1 Jun 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Dejo esto por aquí....



Epstein tenía el brazo peludo, así que no es el del video








Tenéis una manía de poner videos en los que no se ve la cara de nadie, en los que no se ve casi nada ni tampoco ponéis fuentes.


----------



## Minoton (1 Jun 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> me das un medio de super izquierdas, vamos a ver corrupción como la Gurtel , la Punica , Bárcenas , las hay por toda la geografía española desde la entrada del PSOE en el gobierno, es decir con FG, yo he sido testigo y lo he visto con mis propios ojos, ocurre además en todos los países de nuestro entorno, en unos más que otros es un clásico que, siempre consiste en adjudicar contratos públicos , recalificar terrenos, vender parcelas públicas por debajo de precio y conceder además más construcción , aprobación de planes urbanísticos de enorme dimensiones dinero negro de esas operaciones y salida de dinero de España.
> 
> Por cierto que mencione a Barberá me parece vomitivo, que asco dais
> 
> ...



PEro que dices de asco dais???:... dais quien, a mi no me metas en el saco de nadie....yo te puse com ote dije la primera que me salio..... ni me fije en el medio,

quieres un medio de derechas hablando de la gurtel pues venga....









Muertes y suicidios: la larga «lista negra» de la corrupción en España


Todavía no se descartan otras hipótesis, pero todo apunta a que Miguel Blesa se ha quitado la vida, al igual que hiciera dos años antes María del Mar Rodríguez Alonso, imputada en el caso Gürtel



www.abc.es





Y que haes un documental de royuela.... que pasa ves pasta facil de magufo y te subes al carro.....los trepas magufos como tu si dan asco....

Aunque me da que (y aqui queda por escrito) que igual en la fecha de estreno te dan presiones y no lo estrenas......

Suele pasar con las magufadas.....

veremos


----------



## Tigershark (1 Jun 2022)

bueno pues ya sabemos porque los peperros de mierda callan con el ER.lesmes conservador llevándoselo frito.Como dijo ayer el juez presencia vivimos en un estado fallido.


----------



## Uritorco (1 Jun 2022)

Están retransmitiendo en directo desde la nave de Leganés.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jun 2022)

YA
pero ya no capta mi atencion

por que dijeron o dieron a entender que por seguimientos o tal 90% seguro que iban a a estar alli

y ahora resulta que ejjjjqueeeee ... vamos que eran un circo para llamar la atencion

si montas circos para llamar la atencion ya sabes lo que te va a acudir a ese circo


TRAPECISTAS Y CURIOSOS

Yo paso . no me voy a ver el directo

QYE VAYAB LA GOSIA Y EL ROBERT Y LA SWARUU DE TAYGETA A DARLES SUPPORT PLEYADIANO

*
ESTOS SE PIENSAN QUE :*
*CIRCO = ATENCION = GENTE IMPLICANDOSE = RESOLUCION




REALIDAD:
CIRCO = ANTENCION DE BAJA CALIDAD = PAN PA HOY HAMBRE PARA MAñaNA | ASOCACION CON ESPETACULO PARA ECHARSE UNAS RISAS Y ADIOS*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jun 2022)

NO LO HE VISTO POR QUE ME DA VERGUENZA AjENA

Y NO POR LA PERSONAS QUE HAN IDO QUE OLE ELLOS

SI NO POR LA DESESPERACION QUE TRANSMITE EL TENER QUE MONTAR CIRCOS MANDANDO GENTE

CUANDO NO HAY NADA MAS

*SI QUEIIS CIRCO PARA CAPTAR LA ATENCION NO MANDEIS PERSONITAS REALES HOMBRE*

*QUE VAYA LA SWARUU Y LAS CACHONDAS ESPACIALES DE PLEYADES*












*PESIMO CIRCO

ESTAMOS DE CIRCOS EN YOTUBE HASTA LOS HUEVOS*
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jun 2022)

NO SABEMOS COMO HA OBTENIDO UNA FOTO DE SANTI CON MORRITOS


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Jun 2022)

8.6K views@TheRealKimShady, 23:17

Archillect @archillect
May 29





May 29, 2022 · 8:01 AM UTC · Archillect
>Q condoms trust the plan
10:07 a. m. · 29 may. 2022·Twitter Web App

_<< hoy en dia todos tamos ahogandonos en informacion_
_pero sedientos de conocimiento >>_
__

DICHO DE OTRA FORMA. SE TODO DIOS SE OBCECA E INTENTAR OCUPAR HORAS Y HORAS DE NUESTRA ATENCION CON SU INFORMACION A TRAVES DE LOS SOCIAL MEDIA
PERO NO TANTO DE QUE ESO CONSTRUYA UN CONOCIMIENTO OPERATIVO

O DICHO DE OTRA FORMA : NO SE TRATA DE CANTAR DATOS APROVECHANDO LOS STREAMINGS DE HOY DIA
SI NO SABER QUE SE QUIERE Y A DONDE SE QUIERE IR Y QUE SE QUIERE HACER

SI NO SON MAS DATOS QUE SATURAN A LA GENTE AL POCO TIEMPO



​


----------



## Debunker (2 Jun 2022)

Minoton dijo:


> PEro que dices de asco dais???:... dais quien, a mi no me metas en el saco de nadie....yo te puse com ote dije la primera que me salio..... ni me fije en el medio,
> 
> quieres un medio de derechas hablando de la gurtel pues venga....
> 
> ...




Lo que dice el ABC y lo digo yo también, es que los suicidios y muerte por ejemplo de Barberá, de personajes del PP , no fueron por remordimiento de haber cometido crímenes, ni por ninguna trama, fueron debido a la enorme presión y acoso que recibieron de la izquierda.

La trama de la Gurtel en buena parte es un cachondeo, en la CV fue la visita del Papa que comparada con otras visitas que hizo el Papa a UK o Italia por ejemplo , fue la valenciana la más barata, ¿qué se podía robar de esa visita? Pinats, otra fue un stand en Fiutur que costó menos que el de Andalucía y era mucho mejor stand el valenciano en diseño y superficie que el andaluz, por ejemplo, de nuevo ¿que se puede robar del importe de un stand en Fiutur? Pinats, la criminal persecución a Rita Barberá por supuestamente haber hecho una donación de 500 € a su partido, junto a 8 concejales de su equipo con la intención de lavar dinero negro del PP. Busca las sentencias de toda esa gran algarada en todos los medios día tras día a todas horas durante años abriendo noticieros y en portadas y resulta que no hay nada. 

La acusación a Blesa, era haber comprado la filial de no recuerdo que ente financiera en EEUU con un sobreprecio que supuestamente él se embolsó. No pudo soportar la presión. 

Rato aceptó su suerte por haber usado una tarjeta black que usó un mínimo comparado con decenas de otros en Caja Madrid del partido socialista , comunista y sindicatos , su aceptación y solicitud de perdón le quitó de encima la violencia y terrorismo que sufrió , su foto siendo arrestado, calumniado hasta el desquicie dió la vuelta al mundo decenas de veces.

Y para que la moción de censura a Rajoy , pero ya no tengo ganas de perder más mi tiempo explicando cosas que, con un mínimo de cerebro y ojos todo el mundo puede ver y el que no lo vea es porque no quiere. Hay mucho más, la escabechina que hicieron con el PP fue histórica. 

Pero los ERES y cientos de miles de casos , sí cientos de miles de los que ni sabemos del PSOE , tan a gusto y eso que los Eres de Andalucía , sin haber llegado aún a la profundidad de todo lo robado tiene una sentencia de 685 millones de € robados, nadie sufre acoso o prensión, ni se habla ni se dice. 

Claro que los del PP no son ángeles , pero comparado con el PSOE , deberían tener un altar de santidad.


----------



## Debunker (2 Jun 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> bueno pues ya sabemos porque los peperros de mierda callan con el ER.lesmes conservador llevándoselo frito.Como dijo ayer el juez presencia vivimos en un estado fallido.



La corrupción, lo podrido, siempre se extiende y se multiplica, además hay donde elegir, acabo de leer sobre el destino de Casado, tiene tela que pasara por donde pasó para terminar como ha acabado en el Club Bilderberg.


*Y con esto ya entendemos perfectamente lo sucedido con Pablo Casado*


¿Saben ustedes aquello del pago por los servicios prestados”? Pues eso es algo que a los políticos se les da fenomenal y es algo que, además, cada vez hace con menos disimulo. Hace dos meses que no se sabe casi nada de Pablo Casado. Tras lo supuestos escándalos que le costaron su puesto en el PP y la llegada de Alberto Núñez Feijóo, Casado desapareció del mapa, como por arte de magia, y no ha dicho “esta boca es mía”.

Ni siquiera quiso aceptar las opciones ofrecidas por Feijóo tras abandonar la dirección del partido. No quiso ocupar cargo alguno, desechó el cholló de que le colocaran en Bruselas y, simplemente, despareció y permaneció callado cuando todo hacía sospechar que había habido alguna mano negra detrás de todo lo sucedido* que tenía como objetivo colocar un siervo del globalismo, como es Feijóo.*


Pero pasados esos dos meses, parece que las incógnitas se despejan y que el chico va a tener un buen acomodo. Parece que los acontecimientos empiezan a arrojar ciertas luces sobre lo que realmente ha sucedido. *Sorprendentemente, o no tanto, Casado es uno de los invitados a la reunión que celebrará el Club Bilderberg en Washington entre este jueves y el próximo domingo.*









Y con esto ya entendemos perfectamente lo sucedido con Pablo Casado - El Diestro


Y con esto ya entendemos perfectamente lo sucedido con Pablo Casado




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## CesareLombroso (2 Jun 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> La corrupción, lo podrido, siempre se extiende y se multiplica, además hay donde elegir, acabo de leer sobre el destino de Casado, tiene tela que pasara por donde pasó para terminar como ha acabado en el Club Bilderberg.
> 
> 
> *Y con esto ya entendemos perfectamente lo sucedido con Pablo Casado*
> ...




Casado empezo muy bien y quitó a la enana progre asquerosa aquella y a la abortista sociata repungante de la vieja aquella pero se ve que se hizo mason por el camino y acabo siendo otro repugnante progre de mierda.


----------



## Tigershark (2 Jun 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> La corrupción, lo podrido, siempre se extiende y se multiplica, además hay donde elegir, acabo de leer sobre el destino de Casado, tiene tela que pasara por donde pasó para terminar como ha acabado en el Club Bilderberg.
> 
> 
> *Y con esto ya entendemos perfectamente lo sucedido con Pablo Casado*
> ...



sólo un apunte Casado ( y Arrimadas) ya fueron a bilderberg hace años.


----------



## Debunker (2 Jun 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> sólo un apunte Casado ( y Arrimadas) ya fueron a bilderberg hace años.




Sí, pero cuando tenían un cargo poderoso de la política española que, hacía lógica la invitación, hasta donde sabemos Casado es nadie ahora mismo, no tiene ni voz ni influencia de ninguna clase, pero debe ser algo que no sabemos por lo que es invitado a tan selecto club.


----------



## Burbunauta (3 Jun 2022)

Antes era PSOE y PP la misma mierda es.

Ahora es Podemos y Vox la misma mierda son. Definitivamente el ER es apolítico.

Vox es una mierda:



Y Podemos mierda es:


----------



## Cicciolino (3 Jun 2022)

Expediente Royuela = la novela Rayuela (J. Cortázar).

Haceros andar en círculos a lo largo de ~600 páginas no tiene precio...


----------



## Tigershark (3 Jun 2022)

¿Y que hacen libres todavía?


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Jun 2022)

quiero ver al impresencia internado en el psiquiatrico por sus obvios delirios de persecucion. Todos son corruptos salvo el, que casualmente esta condenado a 20 años por prevaricador y corrupto y necesita 100.000 euritos en donaciones para denunciar a toda la cupula judicial española ( y pegarse la vidorra mientras tanto con dinero ajeno)


----------



## Suburban2 (3 Jun 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Expediente Royuela = la novela Rayuela (J. Cortázar).
> 
> Haceros andar en círculos a lo largo de ~600 páginas no tiene precio...



A la gente le gusta que le digan lo que tienen que pensar. Si no es El pais y a3, serán los rayuelas estos, o cualesquiera que se monten algo parecido. Cada segundo nace un tonto.


----------



## Tigershark (3 Jun 2022)

La justicia es lenta para los parias pero no para los poderosos. venga toma tus cinco centavos que te los has ganao.


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Jun 2022)

El juez primero es un jeta que se ha arrimado al sol que mas calienta y esta viviendo de este caso y ademas, de la chota es sin duda el mas colgao de todos junto al majara-zal, que vaya dos querulantes que acumulan igual un gran % de todas las demandas puestas los ultimos años en toda España, esos dos colgaos querulantes. Pero es un reflejo de la salud mental de medicos publicos y jueces, un ejemplo tipo es este colgao y he visto peores, mucho peores. Realmente se le echo de la carrera por algo que el 90% perpetran impunemente a diario y no se hace nada contra la masa de prevaricadores cotidianos, eso es asi. 

Don Alberto todo indica palmara por edad ( que tnia 86??) , el mena tambien y quedara esto como agua de borrajas.

El hijo puede ser absuelto si alega brote psicotico por consumo de sustancias. Legalmente seria inimputable y creo que se exhibe asi para usarlo de eximente... es buena tactica.

Los de la nave yo creo que estan pagaos, 4 yonkys desdentaos que les pagan las litronas, la yerba y el jaco y si hace falta mañana van a la puerta de Alcala Meco a pedir que salga algun etarra si que es todavia no los han hecho marqueses o condes con este falconeti.

La colgada que llamo a la comisaria, mucho aguante tuvo el poli, porque yo se de casos que se ha llamado por cosas gordas como asalto a chalets por albanokosovares o moros y los de uniforme se han cachondeado a lo "venga y ahora cuentame la de Rambo que no la he visto aun" y han colgado y resulta que era cierto y flagrante, no 40 esqueletos bajo el cemento que ya de por si es poco verosomil pero dicho esto, espero que sea cierto.


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Jun 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Tras el juez corrupto biprevaricador, tras el tarado querulante del majara-zal, tras los porros del prota, hoy les presentamos a otro emporrao, el macarra este( que habla bien), que nos anuncia que el prota y el van a montar un partido politico.
> 
> Por cierto dice que viene de la lucha antifranquista, pero si con el Caudillo llevaria pañales...





Eso ya lo dije yo tiempo atras, mira el quote. Yo creo que este colgao del juez traiciono o no pago la parte correspondiente de algun trajin y le dieron puerta sus ex socios togados. Es un gomioso que lo quiere todo para el y que a los que le ayudan los traiciona ( mi caso), algo propio de psicopatas irresponsables como el. Por cierto, no me gusta meterme en la vida privada y menos de menores, pero un tio expulsado de su curro, que hace teniendo 4 hijos en 4 o 5 años cuando no los puede ni alimentar?


Dicho esto, bienvenidos sean los hijos patrios para salvarnos del plan Kalergi, pero la irresponsabilidad es extrema.


Y ahora otra cosa, montar un tinglado con riesgo de talego e indemnizaciones y sentencias multimillonarias por injurias con publicidad a altas personalidades del Estado no cuela ni para ganar 1000e al mes ni para nada economico maxime cuando le esta costando la poca salud fisica y mental que le queda.


----------



## Uritorco (4 Jun 2022)

Pues lo llevan haciendo desde hace 25 años. Sí, es muy lenta la justicia. Lleva razón ustec. Al menos esa melonada le permite dormir más tranquilo y pretender creer que el ER es todo un disparate.


----------



## Debunker (4 Jun 2022)

Aprovechando el vídeo que mencionas, me dirijo a todos los que ponéis el ER en dudas, bueno eso de poner en dudas es sano, me refiero más concretamente a los que niegan totalmente el ER.

Por dinero no es , si con el canal gana 700 $-mes, que son unos 653 € , eso en sus mejores momentos, más las donaciones que pueda recibir a lo que hay que restar horas invertidas , viajes y sobre todo las denuncias que van haciendo , la verdad es que es, un malísimo negocio.

Tan mal negocio e incluso pensando que obtuvieran algún beneficio, de ser mentira lo que denuncian, se enfrentan a duras penas de cárcel, embargo de sus bienes hasta el último € para indemnizar a tanto personaje por difamación , no es que el ER les llame feos tanto jueces, fiscales y políticos del gran poder, no, les llama ladrones, asesinos , traficantes de drogas y todos los delitos del código penal y más, sin tapujos con palabras gruesas y ultimamente y para rematar conexiones internacionales mafiosas que afectan al Gran Imperio.

Sin ser mentira lo que denunciaban Assange y el otro estadounidense que no recuerdo su nombre y terminó refugiado en Rusia para siempre, menudo precio que han pagado, el ER es más explícito y acusador bestial a grandes figuras políticas que, lo que hizo Assange, la suerte de los Royuelas sino consiguen ganar esta batalla, es la ruina total a nivel de mendigos, cárcel de varios años y muy posiblemente muerte en la carcel, al menos de Santi , para la muerte de D. Alberto solo hay que esperar dada su edad. 

De todo ello deduzco que , el ER es creído por los Royuelas al 100% al margen de si es verdad o mentira, puede ser que estén engañando a los Royuelas aunque tampoco veo motivo para ello porque la documentación, las notas, son decenas de miles , 80.000 creo y unido a historias que necesitan mucha imaginación, un trabajo brutal para engañar a los Royuelas ¿ con qué fín? 

También es llamativo que todos los inculpados en el ER y con el enorme poder que tienen en la administración, ni uno haya presentado una denuncia por difamación a los Royuelas, todos callados como putas. Con solo una denuncia de uno de los inculpados donde se comprobara que solo una de las notas acusatorias de los Royuelas es falsa, bastaría para tumbar todo el ER y cerrar el canal de youtube, detener a los Royuelas y aplicarles las penas más duras, después de todo, los inculpados en el ER no creo que les guste un pelo ser denunciados en público de tan tremendos delitos que conocerán sus familiares y amistades.

Como resumen, el ER puede ser falso o puede ser verdad total, pero lo que no es discutible es que, los Royuelas creen al 100% en lo que denuncian.


----------



## Bimmer (4 Jun 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Aprovechando el vídeo que mencionas, me dirijo a todos los que ponéis el ER en dudas, bueno eso de poner en dudas es sano, me refiero más concretamente a los que niegan totalmente el ER.
> 
> Por dinero no es , si con el canal gana 700 $-mes, que son unos 653 € , eso en sus mejores momentos, más las donaciones que pueda recibir a lo que hay que restar horas invertidas , viajes y sobre todo las denuncias que van haciendo , la verdad es que es, un malísimo negocio.
> 
> ...





Santiago es pro R78, se le escapan algunos ramalazos de vez en cuando que lo demuestran, por ejemplo en este reciente vídeo :




Presencia se hace un Trevijano y comienza a explicar que España es una democracia fallida pero Santiago enseguida le corta haciéndose un Matias Prats y dice algo así : "No hombre eso no, por ahí no, no estamos tan mal".


Ese ramalazo que le deja tan retratado me hace recordar a la espantada que le hizo a Rubén Gisbert el Trevijano 2.0 (que a día de hoy sale en televisión en el programa Horizonte de Iker Jiménez y en su canal de YT roza los 400.000 seguidores) del expediente royuela, no olvidéis que Gisbert en su día dedicó varios vídeos al expediente royuela, es cierto que los puso tiempo después en oculto para que nadie los vea en su canal, pero Santiago en vez de quedar bien con él, lo espantó al insultarlo y desprestigiarlo.


No olvidemos que Gisbert reclama lo mismo que Trevijano el cual explicó la corrupción política y judicial que ibamos a sufrir en España cuando se acababa de crear el R78, dicha corrupción provocada porque no hay separación de poderes, aunque esta explicación académica de Trevijano no es completamente acertada, ya que la corrupción se debe al no regirse por el libre mercado y a la existencia de los impuestos y empresas privadas que se hacen llamar del sector público y que se sustentan del ROBO de capital de los que producen e invierten.


Esto lo expliqué en este mismo hilo hace 9 páginas : 




Bimmer dijo:


> La corrupción existe donde no existe el libre mercado, es decir, en todo el mundo, pero los países que más se acercan al libre mercado es donde menos delincuencia y corrupción hay.
> 
> 
> En un libre mercado, el juez y fiscal de turno pagarían las consecuencias del mercado, los jueces y fiscales más aptos y buenos serían los que tendrían más clientes y dinero, los menos aptos y malos no tendrían clientes ni dinero, teniendo que cerrar el negocio (el juzgado en este ejemplo).
> ...




Y eso, que Santiago ha tenido varios ramalazos de ser pro R78, el más evidente es el de pedir la judicialización del expediente, está pidiendo que la misma organización terrorista y criminal que es protagonista y cómplice de los delitos recogidos en el expediente royuela, sean los que lo judicialicen, esto es como pedirle a alguien que se tire piedras sobre su propio tejado, o pedirle que muerda la mano que le da de comer.


Para que el expediente royuela triunfe no queda otra que eliminar el R78, y para que esto ocurra no queda otra que revivir viejos malos tiempos, cuando ves al psicópata integrado Pedro Sánchez hablar, y a su ejército de abducidos y discapacitados racionales, te das cuenta de que no hay diálogo posible con esa gente porque es gente que tenía que estar ingresada en hospitales psiquiátricos, son mentirosos compulsivos y psicópatas, nadie mentalmente sano quiere a alguien como Pedro Sánchez en su entorno, pero sin embargo lo tenemos de presidente del gobierno, permitimos que dicho espécimen dirija nuestras vidas y eso nos deja en muy mala posición.


¿No lo visteis el otro dia hablar en su cuarto aniversario como presidente? 


El psicópata y mentiroso compulsivo salió diciendo con total naturalidad que el PP es un partido corrupto y sentenciado. Obviando a propósito que su partido también es corrupto (aún más corrupto).


Con un individuo así no hay diálogo posible, y con la gente que lo sigue, apoya y defiende tampoco, es gente que está muy mal mentalmente, con este panorama no va a prosperar el expediente royuela, es imposible, primero habrá que abrir hospitales psiquiátricos y ayudar a esa gente que tanto lo necesita porque es de locos las cosas que hacen, las ideologías es una excusa que han creado para subsistir en esa nefasta condición mental.


Pero claro, volvemos al dilema de que los que no estamos pasados en realidad es como si lo estuviéramos al permitir que una pandilla de colgados nos gobierne.


No es nada fácil la situación, y es que Pedro Sánchez no es solo uno, son millones, incluidos policías, militares, jueces, fiscales, abogados, periodistas etc...


----------



## Bimmer (4 Jun 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Santiago es pro R78, se le escapan algunos ramalazos de vez en cuando que lo demuestran, por ejemplo en este reciente vídeo :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Por cierto, en España se avecina una ruina económica de tres pares de cojones, peor aún que en Grecia, si en los años de "bonanza" ha habido corrupción política y judicial, imaginad la corrupción que va a haber cuando apriete la ruina, a esto sumadle la islamización de Europa, este panorama es digno de ver desde la barrera comiendo palomitas, es decir, verlo desde *Texas*, Suiza, Singapur, Corea del Sur, Japón, Nueva Zelanda y demás zonas mentalmente sanas y por tanto también social, judicial y economicamente sanas.* (a pesar de los bulos sobre supuestas masacres en escuelas de USA que casualmente nunca hay ni un vídeo pese a las múltiples cámaras de vídeovigilancia que hay en las escuelas de allí y que también casualmente dichas noticias sirven para atacar la segunda enmienda de la constitución de Estados Unidos que permite el uso legal de armas por parte del ciudadano, por la ocurrencia esa de si a un gobierno criminal le da por abusar de sus ciudadanos, ya ves tú qué cosas.)*


----------



## Debunker (4 Jun 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Y eso, que Santiago ha tenido varios ramalazos de ser pro R78, el más evidente es el de pedir la judicialización del expediente, está pidiendo que la misma organización terrorista y criminal que es protagonista y cómplice de los delitos recogidos en el expediente royuela, sean los que lo judicialicen, esto es como pedirle a alguien que se tire piedras sobre su propio tejado, o pedirle que muerda la mano que le da de comer.




Lo único que he querido analizar o reflexionar sobre el ER es su veracidad o falsedad.

El tema político es otra cosa, como sabéis , no me escondo, soy ultra conservadora y me importa una mierda si me ponen adjetivos de nazi o los que les de la gana a cualquiera, a mi me repatalea los guiños de Santi a independentistas o la izquierda radical a tal extremo que me dan ganas de abandonar el seguimiento y propagación que hago del ER. 

Si , según tu , judializar el ER no es la solución y te doy la razón de que es como poner al zorro a cuidar gallinas, ¿qué otra cosa se puede hacer?

Si el ER sigue sin llegar a una solución, siempre suponiendo que el ER es cierto, estamos vendidos será como santificar todo lo podrido y perder la libertad, sin Justicia no puede haber libertad, el día que nos toque un litigio no recibiremos justicia sino todo lo contrario dependiendo de los intereses de quien nos ajusticie


----------



## Debunker (4 Jun 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Por cierto, en España se avecina una ruina económica de tres pares de cojones, peor aún que en Grecia, si en los años de "bonanza" ha habido corrupción política y judicial, imaginad la corrupción que va a haber cuando apriete la ruina, a esto sumadle la islamización de Europa, este panorama es digno de ver desde la barrera comiendo palomitas, es decir, verlo desde *Texas*, Suiza, Singapur, Corea del Sur, Japón, Nueva Zelanda y demás zonas mentalmente sanas y por tanto también social, judicial y economicamente sanas.* (a pesar de los bulos sobre supuestas masacres en escuelas de USA que casualmente nunca hay ni un vídeo pese a las múltiples cámaras de vídeovigilancia que hay en las escuelas de allí y que también casualmente dichas noticias sirven para atacar la segunda enmienda de la constitución de Estados Unidos que permite el uso legal de armas por parte del ciudadano, por la ocurrencia esa de si a un gobierno criminal le da por abusar de sus ciudadanos, ya ves tú qué cosas.)*




En eso no estoy de acuerdo contigo, el mundo en total , hasta es posible que Rusia esté en el juego aunque lo dudo mucho, pero es posible, el mundo total está en la misma ruína que España , unos mejor, otros peor pero todos en el mismo barco, menudos lugares has ido a mencionar y EEUU se lleva la palma, pero pobre sociedad japonesa , coreana etc. has ido a nombrar lo peor de lo peor


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Jun 2022)

Numero 1 un rojo no es una persona, un mason no es ni humano: son poseidos demoniacos. No hay mas que ver a ZP para ver a un poseido infernal.

Numero 2 la red de topos franquista porque no puede continuar, si los hijos de altos cargos franquistas son hoy altos cargos sociatas y esos por dinero venden a su padre, nunca mejor dicho pues mira que traicion vital les han hecho de pasarse al enemigo.

Numero 3 tienes un pm colega


----------



## Debunker (4 Jun 2022)

Hay cosas en las que puedo darte la razón , sin ir más lejos las fumadas de Santi y eso que yo, aunque soy muy conservadora, mi porrito por la noche no me lo quita nadie, precisamente por los efectos adormidera que tienen los porros y distraer la atención de los datos como fechas y nombres , no entiendo como hay personas que comienzan el día y lo terminan con porros, las fumadas de Santi son monumentales no se le cae el porro de la boca, enciende el siguiente con el anterior, y Santi no sabe ni en el día que vive y tiene un desconocimiento total de la mayoría de los personajes que después de mencionarlos en sus videos un montón de veces se olvida de sus cargos y hasta de sus nombres y no menos perjudicial son los insultos que dirige a todos los que han negado o niegan el ER .

Pero eso es la personalidad de Santi que también debe estar muy afectada por los años que sufrió de prisión. 

El meollo de la cuestión es el porque, con que objetivo, con que finalidad, con que meta iba el PADRE a montar este follón, esa es la cuestión.

Tu dices, "EL PADRE ESTA EN EL FREGAO. Y usa al hijo, expresidiario, insolvente y desiquilibrado mentalmente para que* no le quiten el patrimonio,* joder..." Lo primero para dudar de tus afirmaciones son los adjetivos demoledores que utilizas contra Santi, dejando detrás, como quien no quiere la cosa que la denuncia del ER es para evitar perder su patrimonio, pero lo que es cierto, sin lugar a dudas que nadie , no la justicia , amenaza el patrimonio de los Royuelas, no tienen ningún caso abierto para que le embarguen y lo que es bien cierto , sin lugar a dudas es que , con la denuncia del ER, sí que se exponen a tener abiertas, no una causa sino decenas, con la justicia y sí con esa denuncia tan colosal del ER tienen un riesgo del 100% de perder hasta los calzonzillos, su patrimonio y más , hasta el aíre que respiran perderían y encima a la cárcel, DAME UNA BUENA RAZÓN PARA QUE ALGUIEN SE INVENTE Y CONSTRUYA UN RELATO TODO FALSO ACUSANDO A LOS MAS PODEROSOS DEL PAÍS DE TAN ESCABROSOS Y ESPELUZNANTE DELITOS Y SIENDO FALSO APECHUGAR CON TAN GRAVES CONSECUENCIAS QUE DESTRUIRÍA SUS VIDAS AL 100% .

A la luz de la lógica , sensatez y sentido común, si lo que denuncia el ER es un montaje construído por el padre y difundido por el hijo, solo hay una lectura, ambos, padre e hijo, son esquizofrénicos , bipolares o algo similar, o sea están locos de atar.

Lo mismo es que viven en un mundo virtual donde crean sus monstruos y lo vuelcan al mundo real sin darse cuenta de las graves consecuencias que van a sufrir si lo que denuncian es falso. 

Por lo demás, es decir el perfil de los Royuelas , no quita ni pone nada al ER porque lo importante es el mensaje y no el mensajero, aunque los Royuelas tuvieran 100 crímenes a sus espaldas la cuestión es, si lo que denuncian es falso o verdad. E insisto no hay móvil para hacer semejante montaje y falsificar tanta documentación , decenas de miles de notas con tanta imaginación añadida , solo podría explicarse bajo la locura de los Royuelas, una locura extraña, pero locura.


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Jun 2022)

BIIIEEEEN

Hay desahucio del impresentable impresencia el dia 7 de Julio.

El querulante ha recusado a la secretaria judicial.

Paga el alquiler jeta, o es que te crees que puedes vivir de gañote por tu gran ego parasitando a todo dios?

Largate de ese pueblo donde estas ya marcado por tarado y corrupto y ponte a currar de camarero en un bar Paco para alimentar a tus hijos en vez de mendigar 100.000e para "denunciar a toda la cupula judicial española" ( y vivir del cuento de ilusos a los que tangas, entre ellos yo).

Los servicios sociales tendrian que intervenir, dar de comer a sus 4 o 5 hijos pequeños e incapacitar y medicar a la fuerza a este demente porque la ley esta para eso como bien debe saber el pajaro este.

Y luego, en mi vida he visto un presentador mas borracho que este, es que todos los dias va como Alfredo, pero que desayuna J &B con crispys el pajaro este o que? Joder que puta pena da coño


----------



## Burbunauta (5 Jun 2022)

Resumen hasta ahora:

Parece que al final se va Margarita Robles. Aparentemente se va en julio de 2022, después de la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid en junio. No se había ido antes porque Sánchez le dijo que aguantase hasta después de la cumbre. Cuando ella se vaya, Sánchez hará una crisis de gobierno. Primero han filtrado la noticia a un medio de mediana categoría (Libertad Digital) para que se vaya creando el rumor:



Santiago advierte que esta noticia de Libertad Digital no tiene en cuenta que Robles es de la metamafia y trafica con drogas, diamantes, tiene dinero en paraísos fiscales, etc:



No obstante, que se vaya Margarita Robles no quiere decir nada, porque todo el CNI está en manos de la metamafia:



*En mi opinión*, cuando se vaya Robles, la metamafia intentará cargar todas las culpas al PP. Ya cuando salió la notica de que Robles tenía dinero en paraísos fiscales, la izquierda hizo circular a toda prisa la consigna de que Margarita Robles "siempre ha sido del PP". En el vídeo que pongo a continuación, Royuela padre, "el Gran Grande", explica cómo la metamafia genera los bombardeos mediáticos: dando la orden a todos los periódicos de generar una avalancha informativa contra alguien pero también comprando a muchas personas para que hagan denuncias falsas y sacar esas denuncias en las noticias:



Así que habrá que esperar un gran ataque contra el PP (o incluso Vox), incluyendo denuncias falsas. También creo que este ataque se verá en burbuja.info así que habrá que "engrasar" el ignore.


Más

Lesmes, el presidente del Tribunal Supremo, tiene 17 millones de euros en paraísos fiscales. La justicia española funciona "a golpe de talonario" según Presencia. ACODAP denuncia a los siguientes por tener dinero en paraísos fiscales:

Esperanza Casteleiro Llamazares, actual directora del CNI. 1.500.000 € en paraísos fiscales.
María Gámez Gámez, Directora General de la Guardia Civil. 1.500.000 € en paraísos fiscales.
Yolanda Rodríguez Vidales, DirCom del Ministerio de Defensa. 1.500.000 € en paraísos fiscales.
Fernando Grande Marlaska, Ministro del Interior del gobierno. 20.000.000€ + 3.000.000 € en paraísos fiscales.
Pablo Lucas Murillo de la Cueva, Magistrado del Tribunal Supremo asignado al CNI. 3 Millones € en paraísos fiscales.
Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva, Vocal del Consejo General del Poder Judicial. 3 Millones € en paraísos fiscales.
Carlos Lesmes Serrano, Presidente del Tribunal Supremo y del Consejo General del Poder Judicial. 17.000.000 € en paraísos fiscales.

Presencia dice que "qué habrá hecho Lesmes para recibir 17 millones de euros" y pide a Europa intervenir la Justicia española sustituyéndola por una gestora europea y que la Interpol investigue las denuncias. Presencia curiosamente pone como símil al ayuntamiento de Marbella, que fue sustituido por una gestora "por corrupción", pero que ya sabemos que todo fue un montaje de la metamafia. En todo caso, el ejemplo es válido: intervenir la Justicia española y poner a hombres de negro europeos:




Más:

El hijo de Biden es idiota y un meapilas. Lo sabemos todos pero Zapatero lo pone por escrito. Venezuela envía a Zapatero un documento secreto de USA que relaciona al hijo de Biden con oligarcas ucranianos. Antes de 2014, Ucrania era una oligarquía al estilo de Rusia, es decir, gobernada por oligarcas muy corruptos. Los ucranianos montan la revolución "de la Dignidad" en el 2014 para acabar con esta oligarquía y ser más "occidentales". El caso es que USA quiere apoyar la occidentalización y "descorruptización" de Ucrania, pero ello choca con el hecho de que el hijo de Biden está metido en intereses económicos con los oligarcas ucranianos. No es muy interesante para nosotros pero es curioso:


----------



## Debunker (5 Jun 2022)

Burbunauta dijo:


> El hijo de Biden es idiota y un meapilas. Lo sabemos todos pero Zapatero lo pone por escrito. Venezuela envía a Zapatero un documento secreto de USA que relaciona al hijo de Biden con oligarcas ucranianos. Antes de 2014, Ucrania era una oligarquía al estilo de Rusia, es decir, gobernada por oligarcas muy corruptos. Los ucranianos montan la revolución "de la Dignidad" en el 2014 para acabar con esta oligarquía y ser más "occidentales". El caso es que USA quiere apoyar la occidentalización y "descorruptización" de Ucrania, pero ello choca con el hecho de que el hijo de Biden está metido en intereses económicos con los oligarcas ucranianos. No es muy interesante para nosotros pero es curioso:




En realidad estos comentarios tendrían que ir a la Guerra de Ucrania, pero no puedo resistir dar mi opinión sobre ello porque ese tema me trae de cabeza como no puede ser de otra forma ya que nos afecta a todos, Ucrania era y es corrupta pero en el mundo que estamos , el que esté libre de culpa que tire la primera piedra. 

El asalto a Ucrania comenzó aprox. en 2006 , EEUU movió allí dos organizaciones cuyo objetivo y razón de ser siempre fué la oposición y lucha contra Rusia , en Ucrania crearon periódicos y medios de audios , mas tarde también audiovisuales , se introdujeron en las universidades donde compraron profesores y todo lo que hizo falta y prepararon un golpe de estado que culminó en 2014, mientras tanto personajes de EEUU, Hunter Biden en primera fila por su relevancia política, como otros muchos, unidos a los nuevos políticos de nuevos partidos, se pusieron las botas a robar y seguían una politica calcada de lo que hacen aquí los catalanes contra el Dombas pro-ruso, o sea prohibido hablar en ruso, Rusia una dictadura que oprimía a Ucrania, Rusia, pedo, caca, pis, y fueron más allá bombardeando y matando a civiles en el Dombas a partir de 2014. 

Lo de Biden está más claro que el agua y super documentado , pero los sociatas de EEUU lanzaron su campaña de que todo lo denunciando contra Biden era una maniobra rusa de sus servicios secretos y hackers contra los inmaculados políticos de EEUU y como en todas partes los medios mundiales del NOM capitaneados por los sociolistos , ganan todas las batallas de la información, le dieron la vuelta a lo de Biden y se lo comió Rusia que es la mala y siguen en ello a pesar de las evidencias y pruebas irrefutables salidas del mismo Laptop personal de Hunter Biden , lo que da penita pena es que la justicia de EEUU , tradicionalmente impoluta , es tan mierda y corrupta como lo es aquí y puedo imaginar por los países occidentales porque lo que vivimos es un cambio de sistema que dejará el mundo en manos de esas élites de EEUU con algún pequeño componente de otros países importantes como China o India.

Venga a usar la palabreja oligarcas rusos , es de ráiz rusa pero en occidente tiene malas connotaciones lo de oligarcas, mientras ponemos en el ojo del huracán a los oligarcas rusos, no nos fijamos que los multimillonarios de EEUU, gran, gran mayoria de los multimillonarios del mundo hasta el asombro, no es que sean corruptos , que lo son , es que dirigen el mundo , muchos o todos han incrementado sus fortunas en decenas de miles de millones con la pandemia y Ucrania ¿cómo es posible? ¿como es posible que un informático como Bill Gates haya vacunado de numerosas infecciones tanto a Africa como la India con resultados nefastos porque eran cobayas de vacunas? A penas un hdp de esos hace una declaración todos los medios del mundo la recogen y parece la palabra de Dios. Es increíble que todos sigamos a la bestia sin cuestionarnos nada y vamos derechos al matadero.

Los que cortan el bacalao en el mundo:


*JEFF BEZOS*. Patrimonio neto: *201.000 millones* de dólares (173.663 millones de euros).
Fuente: Amazon
*ELON MUSK*. Patrimonio neto: *190.500 millones* (164.591,9 millones de euros).
Fuente: Tesla, SpaceX
*MARK ZUCKERBERG*. Patrimonio neto: *134.500 millones* (116.213,8 millones de euros).
Fuente: Facebook
*BILL GATES*. Patrimonio neto: *134.000 millones* (115.771,5 millones de euros)
Fuente: Microsoft
*LARRY PAGE*. Patrimonio neto: *123.000 millones* (106.270 millones de euros)
Fuente: Google
*SERGEY BRIN*. Patrimonio neto: *118.500 millones* (102.382,7 millones de euros)
Fuente: Google
*LARRY ELLISON*. Patrimonio neto: *117.300 millones* (101.346 millones de euros)
Fuente: Software
*WARREN BUFFETT*. Patrimonio neto: *102.000 millones* (88.132,7 millones de euros)
Fuente: Berkshire Hathaway
*STEVE BALLMER*. Patrimonio neto: *96.500 millones* (83.378,7 millones de euros)
Fuente: Microsoft
*MICHAEL BLOOMBERG*. Patrimonio neto: *70.000 millones* (60.482 millones de euros)
Fuente: Bloomberg LP
*JIM WALTON*. Patrimonio neto: *68.800 millones *(59.445 millones de euros)
Fuente: Walmart
*ALICE WALTON*. Patrimonio neto: *67.900 millones* (58.667,7 millones de euros)
Fuente: Walmart
*ROB WALTON*. Patrimonio neto: *67.600 millones* (58.408,5 millones de euros)
Fuente: Walmart
*PHIL KNIGHT Y FAMILIA*. Patrimonio neto: *59.900 millones* (51.757,8 millones de euros)
Fuente: Nike
*MACKENZIE SCOTT*. Patrimonio neto: *58.500 millones* (50.548 millones de euros)
Fuente: Amazon
*CHARLES KOCH*. Patrimonio neto: *51.000 millones* (44.067,6 millones de euros)
Fuente: Koch Industries
*JULIA KOCH Y FAMILIA*. Patrimonio neto: *51.000 millones* (44.067,6 millones de euros)
Fuente: Koch Industries
*MICHAEL DELL*. Patrimonio neto: *50.100 millones* (43.290,6 millones de euros)
Fuente: Ordenadores Dell
*STEPHEN SCHWARZMAN*. Patrimonio neto: *37.400 millones* (32.316,78 millones de euros)
Fuente: Inversiones
*LEN BLAVATNIK*. Patrimonio neto: *36.700 millones* (31.710,7 millones de euros)
Fuente: Música, productos químicos
A lo que hay que añadir los clásicos como los Rostchield , los Rokefeller y Soros , este último no por su patrimonio personal sino por ser la cabeza visible del NOM financiando por las fortunas del gran poder.


----------



## CesareLombroso (6 Jun 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> BIIIEEEEN
> 
> Hay desahucio del impresentable impresencia el dia 7 de Julio.
> 
> ...




Su Señoria ( de Ud. que no mia) Para sus proximas vacaciones el dia 7 de Julio San Fermin.

Le deseo una feliz y larga estancia en su nueva morada, he sido promotor, si necesita alguna reforma no dude en llamarme, le pasare ex compañeros de confianza.


Modelo de vivienda A. Es reseñable de su proxima morada la inmejorable luminosidad, mamposteria en piedra natural maciza, aseos de alta calidad, inmejorable ventilacion, soleado, cocina de barbacoa natural y en un entorno privilegiado de pura naturaleza, cesped de gran calidad. No necesita riego, vecindad muy tranquila.








Tambien disponemos del modelo B para urbanitas como Ud.

Loft de diseño, vanguardia retro, hormigon brutalista aleman, puro minimalismo, recien reparada la tela asfaltica anti goteras.









Modelo C para amantes de la pesca fluvial












Model D, el recomendado para perseguidos del sistema y la mafia como Ud. Viva bien protegido en un bunker de puro hormigon, blindaje tipo IV antimortero


----------



## renko (6 Jun 2022)

Interesante este video de hoy por varios motivos.

Yo me quedo principalmente con lo referente al pasado de los Royuela que se describe en ese articulo. El sesgo del mismo es claramente desacreditador pero nos hace una radiografía (muy de agradecer, aunque sea del enemigo) de las conexiones de los Royuela y sus modus operandi. Vemos que su cometido ha sido siempre el mismo que el de cualquier servicio de inteligencia, subvertir y urdir en la sombra, como hace la masonería, pero en este caso en franco antagonismo y rivalidad con ella.

Que conste que no quiero juzgar moralmente esas actuaciones. Se que los Royuela van a tener un papel cada vez más importante en la historia de este país. Algún dia nos contará Don Alberto quien es realmente y el verdadero alcance de sus tentáculos, que parecen ser muchos y muy largos. Y es que se nota que mantiene muchos de los contactos que tenía en el antiguo régimen.

Tenemos que ser conscientes de que estamos viviendo probablemente los momentos más trascendentales de la historia de nuestro pais (y del resto del mundo). Todavía muchos no lo veis pero yo lo alcanzo a ver ya con total nitidez. Solo hace falta que pase un poco en tiempo para que todo salte por los aires.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Jun 2022)

renko dijo:


> Interesante este video de hoy por varios motivos.
> 
> Yo me quedo principalmente con lo referente al pasado de los Royuela que se describe en ese articulo. El sesgo del mismo es claramente desacreditador pero nos hace una radiografía (muy de agradecer, aunque sea del enemigo) de las conexiones de los Royuela y sus modus operandi. Vemos que su cometido ha sido siempre el mismo que el de cualquier servicio de inteligencia, subvertir y urdir en la sombra, como hace la masonería, pero en este caso en franco antagonismo y rivalidad con ella.
> 
> ...



A D. Alberto Royuela no le quedan muchos años de actividad.

La "pregunta del millón" es:

¿Sabrá elegir digno sucesor?

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Uritorco (6 Jun 2022)

El calvo porrero y "apolítico" ha subido ahora otro vídeo. Cada día se me hace más insoportable ver y escuchar a este personaje.


----------



## Duda Metódica (6 Jun 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> El calvo porrero y "apolítico" ha subido ahora otro vídeo. Cada día se me hace más insoportable ver y escuchar a este personaje.



El etarra al que se refiere Santi en este video es Iñaki Bilbao. Se le estaba juzgando por haber amenazado al magistrado Baltasar Garzón. Durante ese juicio se dirigió al magistrado Guevara con insultos y amenazas. Aunque no sale en el video, creo recordar que decía algo así como "me cago en el kilómetro 105 de tus cuernos".


----------



## CesareLombroso (6 Jun 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> El calvo porrero y "apolítico" ha subido ahora otro vídeo. Cada día se me hace más insoportable ver y escuchar a este personaje.




Cada vez va mas colocao que la anterior, cosa dificil. Me esta dando mucha grima tambien, casi tanto como el que va a vivir bajo el puente en breve del impresencia y su charo lidia la trankys


----------



## Bimb0 (6 Jun 2022)

Los papeles son falsos porque uno fuma y otro acampa.

Te debe pagar Zapatero


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Jun 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> El etarra al que se refiere Santi en este video es Iñaki Bilbao. Se le estaba juzgando por haber amenazado al magistrado Baltasar Garzón. Durante ese juicio se dirigió al magistrado Guevara con insultos y amenazas. Aunque no sale en el video, creo recordar que decía algo así como "me cago en el kilómetro 105 de tus cuernos".



DELITOS DENUNCIADOS POR Uritorco


A) PORRERO

B) APOLITICO


Y EL MAS GRAVE DE LEJOS QUE YO SI NDUDA CONDENO TAMBIEN POR SU EXECRABILIDAD

C) CALBO



...Y ESTE TIPO DE GENE ANDANDO EN LIBERTAD POR LAS CALLES....
CALVOS PORREROS APOLITICOS.. NTSX


----------



## Debunker (7 Jun 2022)

renko dijo:


> Interesante este video de hoy por varios motivos.
> 
> Yo me quedo principalmente con lo referente al pasado de los Royuela que se describe en ese articulo. El sesgo del mismo es claramente desacreditador pero nos hace una radiografía (muy de agradecer, aunque sea del enemigo) de las conexiones de los Royuela y sus modus operandi. Vemos que su cometido ha sido siempre el mismo que el de cualquier servicio de inteligencia, subvertir y urdir en la sombra, como hace la masonería, pero en este caso en franco antagonismo y rivalidad con ella.
> 
> ...




Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, de hecho cuando leí el artículo del tal Pep Anton Ginesta me reafirmé en las sospechas que tenía de quien eran los topos porque una cosa tengo clara, los Royuelas ni han falsificado esas notas ni las han inventado, solo puedo admitir que les han engañado pero para engañar a D. Alberto tienen que ser gente en los que D. Alberto tenga plena confianza de muchos años.


----------



## Debunker (7 Jun 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> El calvo porrero y "apolítico" ha subido ahora otro vídeo. Cada día se me hace más insoportable ver y escuchar a este personaje.



Tiene fácil solución, no lo veas, nadie te obliga


----------



## Bimb0 (7 Jun 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, de hecho cuando leí el artículo del tal Pep Anton Ginesta me reafirmé en las sospechas que tenía de quien eran los topos porque una cosa tengo clara, los Royuelas ni han falsificado esas notas ni las han inventado, solo puedo admitir que les han engañado pero para engañar a D. Alberto tienen que ser gente en los que D. Alberto tenga plena confianza de muchos años.



En qué les han engañado?


----------



## Debunker (7 Jun 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> En qué les han engañado?



Es obvio que me refiero a todos los foreros que dicen que esas notas son falsas e inventadas por Alberto Royuela, en el caso de ser esas notas falsas, porque yo no puedo asegurar y poner las manos en el fuego de que las notas son reales y escritas de puño y letra por Mena y sus secuaces , digo que, "los Royuelas ni han falsificado esas notas ni las han inventado, solo puedo admitir que les han engañado pero para engañar a D. Alberto tienen que ser gente en los que D. Alberto tenga plena confianza de muchos años. "

Nadie se tira al ruedo de tan descomunal denuncia , dando la cara, con documentación falsa , es imposible por el alto coste que tendría para ellos o sea lo que los Royuelas denuncian para ellos es la Biblia, la verdad de la verdad.


----------



## Bimb0 (7 Jun 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Es obvio que me refiero a todos los foreros que dicen que esas notas son falsas e inventadas por Alberto Royuela, en el caso de ser esas notas falsas, porque yo no puedo asegurar y poner las manos en el fuego de que las notas son reales y escritas de puño y letra por Mena y sus secuaces , digo que, "los Royuelas ni han falsificado esas notas ni las han inventado, solo puedo admitir que les han engañado pero para engañar a D. Alberto tienen que ser gente en los que D. Alberto tenga plena confianza de muchos años. "
> 
> Nadie se tira al ruedo de tan descomunal denuncia , dando la cara, con documentación falsa , es imposible por el alto coste que tendría para ellos o sea lo que los Royuelas denuncian para ellos es la Biblia, la verdad de la verdad.



Están peritadas por tres peritos diferentes de tres países diferentes. No sé qué dudas puede haber aún


----------



## Debunker (7 Jun 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Están peritadas por tres peritos diferentes de tres países diferentes. No sé qué dudas puede haber aún




Yo no tengo dudas , pero sí muchos otros que escriben en este hilo sean trolls o lo que sean , yo no tengo en mis manos la peritación de las letras ni ningún documento, mi comentario va dirigido a quienes dicen que todo el ER es una falsificación.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Jun 2022)

SI TE JODIA LO DE
PORRERO
APOLITICO
Y CALBBBO


AHORA
PRERATE @Uritorco

SANTI CON 1 ANTENA EN LA CABEZA



POR CIERTO. SI NOS PONEMOS FINOLIS. IGUAL QUE TODO EL TEMA ORIENTAL ESTE PODRIA CONSIDERARSE NEGATIVO ( QUE ES CIERTO QUE BEBE UN POCO TANTO DE AGUAS CLARAS COMO DE AGUAS TURBIAS )

TAMBIEN EL QUERIDO ROSARIO QUE LE GUSTA A MUCHA GENTE
ES CIERTO QUE ||||||||||||||||| TECNICAMENTE |||||||||||||||||||

ESTARIA EXPRESAMENTE PROHIBIDO POR CONSIDERARSE " REPETICIONES DE CANTOS O REZOS" Y UNA FORMA DE " TRATAR CON LOS DESENCARNDOS ) SEGUN LA BIBLIA ( version REINA VALERA ) o alguna de esas

es decir lo de repetir el Rosario = No muy distinto de los mantras de un monje tibetano sombrero rojo | negro |


​


----------



## Uritorco (7 Jun 2022)

En breve directo con el juez Presencia. Tiene buena pinta.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Jun 2022)

ib a escribir de coña

si no lleva un antena en la cabeza ( aguja de acupuntura... ) nah ...no se si lo ver


y JUSTO JUSTO JUSTO se pone un sombreo blanco 

BOOOOM

descolocadisimo me he quedado


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Jun 2022)

​
Q reveal true identity​1933​1500​250​
​

supreme court justices​20001680280

* Tribunal Supremo | julián artemio sánchez melgar | el "amenazitas "*







supreme court justices = julián artemio sánchez melgar



https://www.gematrix.org/?word=juli%C3%A1n%20artemio%20s%C3%A1nchez%20melgar&page=1





https://www.gematrix.org/?word=+juli%C3%A1n+artemio+s%C3%A1nchez+melgar



​


----------



## CesareLombroso (8 Jun 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> En breve directo con el juez Presencia. Tiene buena pinta.





que ha dicho hoy, que modelo de vivienda de las 4 propuestas en la pagina anterior escoge?


----------



## Debunker (8 Jun 2022)

*La corrupción le cuesta a la UE más de 900.000 millones al año, según los Verdes*
*España contaría con 90.000 millones más si atajara esas prácticas, según un informe del grupo político europeo

Bruselas busca cómo tapar los agujeros que le provocan las prácticas fiscales de grandes corporaciones, en especial tecnológicas. Pero no solo por ahí se desangran las arcas públicas. La corrupción y el crimen organizado cuestan a la Unión Europea un 4,8% de su Producto Interior Bruto (PIB) cada año, según un informe del grupo de Los Verdes en el Parlamento Europeo. En total, la economía europea pierde 904.000 millones de euros anuales y, solo en España, esa cifra asciende a 90.000 millones. 

Los costes de la corrupción en la UE, que se publica hoy, se ha realizado de acuerdo con otros elaborados anteriormente a nivel europeo. La cifra es más elevada que el Informe Anticorrupción de la Comisión Europea de 2014, que estimaba la sangría por las prácticas ilícitas en 120.000 millones. Esa diferencia se debe, entre otros motivos, a que el informe de Los Verdes también hace un cálculo de las pérdidas en recaudación tributaria y en inversión extranjera que suponen los casos de corrupción. *


*Medidas comunitarias*

Según el informe, Rumania es el país con una mayor proporción de corrupción respecto a su Producto Interior Bruto (PIB). Esas prácticas ascienden a 38.600 millones de euros, el 15,6% de su economía. De hecho, el país ha vivido en el último año y medio varias manifestaciones contra los casos de corrupción y, además, la Comisión Europea ha advertido de que sus últimas reformas judiciales solo sirven para socavar la independencia judicial y la lucha contra la corrupción.


Once países se hallan por encima del 10% —entre ellos, Grecia, Italia o Hungría—. *España está en el centro de la tabla, pero esos 90.000 millones, equivalen al 8% del PIB, casi el doble que en el conjunto de la UE*. Holanda es el país con menos corrupción de la UE. Pierde 4.400 millones de euros al año, lo cual supone el 0,76% de su PIB. Al final de tabla están también Luxemburgo y Dinamarca (2%), Reino Unido (2,3%) y Finlandia (2,5%).










La corrupción le cuesta a la UE más de 900.000 millones al año, según los Verdes


España contaría con 90.000 millones más si atajara esas prácticas, según un informe del grupo político europeo




elpais.com






La verdad es que son cifras astronómicas, aunque incluyan el fraude a Hacienda y líquido por robo directo sean 60.000 millones de € anuales, esa brutal cantidad de dinero año tras año, por huevos tiene que tener hasta a el apuntador corrupto, tienen que tener tremendas fortunas en paraísos fiscales , en propiedades , en oro, en diamantes y en cualquier activo opaco, las cantidades son para marearse. 

Naturalmente esa tremenda corrupción solo la pueden ejercer los que tienen o han tenido el poder sobre los 4 poderes del estado: legislativo, ejecutivo, judicial y el cuarto: los medios. Por tanto , lo normal es que si se investiga a esos poderes , las fortunas deben salir como hongos, sin la colaboración y actuación directa de esos poderes, es imposible tal grado de corrupción y latrocinio


----------



## Debunker (8 Jun 2022)

Santi decía que "El Diestro " había sido presionado para no publicar el ER, hoy El Diestro publica el último vídeo, con un artículo, 

*#ExpedienteRoyuela publica un listado de conocidos periodistas que, presuntamente, estarían siendo sobornados*

Evidentemente, para que todo lo que se está denunciando desde el conocido como Expediente Royuela se oculte por parte de toda la prensa española, tenía que haber algo por detrás que desconociéramos aunque pudiéramos tener nuestras sospechas. 


De la, en teoría, prensa afín con el gobierno podríamos esperar ese encubrimiento. Lo que nos resulta sorprendente de verdad es que la prensa que, en teoría, es contraria a este gobierno también lo oculte. Cualquiera de las informaciones que está sacando a la luz Santiago Royuela Samit es, en sí misma, lo suficientemente importante como para derribar a cualquier gobierno, si esa información es difundida por parte de medios masivos.


Por lo tanto, y como decíamos antes, nos resultaba tremendamente sospechoso ese silencio que se ha roto en contadas ocasiones; tan solo para criticar de una forma injusta e injustificada tanto a la familia Royuela, como al propio juez Fernando Presencia. Ahora, después de haber visto el directo que Santiago Royuela realizaba junto a Fernando Presencia ayer por la noche, lo vamos entendiendo todo.

Y es que, según se denunciaba en ese directo, al menos 50 periodistas de grandes medios de comunicación habrían sido, presuntamente, sobornados por la organización que antes dirigía el exfiscal Mena y que ahora, presuntamente dirige, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero. ¿A ustedes les sorprende todo esto? Porque a nosotros no. 









#ExpedienteRoyuela publica un listado de conocidos periodistas que, presuntamente, estarían siendo sobornados - El Diestro


#ExpedienteRoyuela publica un listado de conocidos periodistas que, presuntamente, estarían siendo sobornados




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Jun 2022)

*EL JUEZ DEL 33 BCN DENIEGA LAS PRUEBAS A SANTI ROYUELA, LA INSTRUCCIÓN ESTÁ AMAÑA*

dice que no hay que pedir que mena escriba (un pericial ) por no se que leches
​


----------



## Duda Metódica (9 Jun 2022)

El Expediente Royuela deja muy tocados a colectivos como el de jueces y fiscales, o los cuerpos policiales. Hay autoridades o funcionarios que forman parte de la mafia o están a sueldo de los mafiosos, en otros casos están sometidos a chantaje, simplemente cumplen órdenes de arriba, o viendo quienes son los denunciados no se atreven a tirar para adelante.
Dado que los Royuela creen a pies juntillas en las informaciones que les suministran sus sombreros blancos, es comprensible que por parte de Santi Royuela haya una clara animadversión hacia esos colectivos. Santi dada su experiencia con la justicia y en la prisión también tiene en su punto de mira a los funcionarios de prisiones.
Entiendo que se sienta así, pero me parece una mala estrategia y además injusto cargar de lleno contra esos colectivos. Inadmisible la mención a Ortega Lara en uno de los últimos videos, acusándole de no se sabe que, sin prueba alguna.
Según el mismo Santi nos cuenta, entre los sombreros blancos hay jueces, fiscales, policias, ..., es injusto pues disparar contra todos, a discreción.
No me gusta eso y tampoco me gustan los linchamientos, ni de Mena, ni de Zapatero, ni de nadie. Soy partidario de que esto se investigue y se esclarezca, que las cartas se pongan boca arriba, que se hagan todas las pruebas periciales que haga falta y que se sepa de donde y de quien procede la información que nutre el expediente.
La inacción de la policía, fiscales y jueces, y el silencio de los grandes médios es un escándalo de dimensiones mayúsculas, y lo que más contribuye a sospechar que todo o una gran parte del expediente pueda ser cierto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jun 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> El Expediente Royuela deja muy tocados a colectivos como el de jueces y fiscales, o los cuerpos policiales. Hay autoridades o funcionarios que forman parte de la mafia o están a sueldo de los mafiosos, en otros casos están sometidos a chantaje, simplemente cumplen órdenes de arriba, o viendo quienes son los denunciados no se atreven a tirar para adelante.
> Dado que los Royuela creen a pies juntillas en las informaciones que les suministran sus sombreros blancos, es comprensible que por parte de Santi Royuela haya una clara animadversión hacia esos colectivos. Santi dada su experiencia con la justicia y en la prisión también tiene en su punto de mira a los funcionarios de prisiones.
> Entiendo que se sienta así, pero me parece una mala estrategia y además injusto cargar de lleno contra esos colectivos. Inadmisible la mención a Ortega Lara en uno de los últimos videos, acusándole de no se sabe que, sin prueba alguna.
> Según el mismo Santi nos cuenta, entre los sombreros blancos hay jueces, fiscales, policias, ..., es injusto pues disparar contra todos, a discreción.
> ...



ortega lara tiene que ser un elemento de primera

no es santo de mi devocion


los policias ya hemos visto que muchos son delicuentes

los funcionarios de prision lo mismo

esta todo corrupto

que haya sido encerrado en un zulo no lo convierte en Gandi

y ademas da igual por que Gandi tambien era un MASONAZO un corrupto y dormia con sobrina menor DESNUDA . "para ponerse a prueba "LOL


----------



## CesareLombroso (9 Jun 2022)

Este video es clave, el padre exhibiria sintomas tlp borderline/narcistas segun santi.

Ahora dos ases para los que dicen que el padre es el perverso.

Hagan juego señores, de momento gana la banca


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jun 2022)

EN ESE SENTIDO VOY MAS CON SANTI QUE CON ALBERTO ROYUELA


TODOS LOS BIEGOS SON IGUAL POR MUY LISTOS QUE SEAN COMO ALBERTO ROYUELA

ESTA LIMITADOS DE SERIE ( POR LA SERIE DE CREACION )

ENTRAN EN MODO BOOMER


​
*'OK boomer' is dividing generations. What does it mean?*
Why 'OK boomer' may be our best chance to bridge the inter-generational divide.








QUE LE DICE ALBERTO A SANTI QUE " NO IBA IR A LA CARCEL " ( 6 AÑOS O POR AHI QUE LE METIERON )

QUE TAMBIEN LE DECIA EL PADRE QUE NO IBA A ENTRAR

*LO MISMO MISMO QUE POR MUY LUCIDO QUE ESTE DON ALBERTO ROYUELA E INTELIGENTE QUE SEA
= 
ES UN BOOMER COMO TODA SU GENERACION ES ES DE FABRICACION YA 
*

( ANTERIOR INCLUSO - PRE BOOMER )


PUTOS BOOMERS DE LOS COJONES. NO ES ALGO DE ALBERTO ROYUELA. SON TODOS NUESTROS PADRES
SON ASI POR QUE ESTAN FABRICADOS ASI DE SERIE








Y EFECTIVAMENTE

CUANDO LA MENTALIDAD " BOOMER " SE ACTIVA ES IMPOSIBLE TRATAR CON LA GENTE DE ESA EDAD POR MUY INTELIGENTES QUE SEAN

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
SE LES MEZCLA TODO. SE VUELVEN CABEZONES | CENTRADOS EN *SUS* ARGUMENTOS | SUS RAZONES |
SE VUELVEN POCO FLEXIBLES | MAS IMPERMEABLES A NUEVOS DATOS Y CAMBIOS DE PERSPECTIVAS|
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

EN RESUMEN QUE SEGUN ENTIENDO DON ALBERTO SI QUE HA DEJADO Y VA A DEJAR A SANTI CON EL PUTO CULO AL AIRE

POR QUE YA ALBERTO ROYUELA AUN SIENDO MUY INTELIGENTE POR EDAD NO TIENE LA DISPOSICION DE CAMBIAR A ESTRATEGIAS NUEVAS DE ADAPTARSE A SITUACIONES Y CONTEXTOS QUE NO ESPERA

EXCEPTO QUE DE VERDAD TENGA TODO " ATADO Y BIEN ATADO".

QUE NO PARECE EL CASO. POR QUE ALBERTO ROYUELA FUE EL QUE DIO A ENTENDER QUE IBAN A SALIR LOS MUERTOS ENTERRADOS EN LA NAVE INDUSTRIAL
Y LUEGO ERA FALSO QUE TUVIERON ESE EXTREMO ATADO.
siendo todo una maniobra para " mover el arbol" a ver " si se ponian nerviosos"


con lo mismo es capaz de dejar que entruyen otra vez a santi y quedarse tan pancho 
(encima lo como como "un chulo " y barbaridades de BOOMER EN ACCION )








​


----------



## Lux Mundi (9 Jun 2022)

¿Sabéis en que ha quedado el tema de la nave de Leganés?.


----------



## Lux Mundi (9 Jun 2022)

¿Sabéis en que ha quedado el tema de la nave de Leganés?.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jun 2022)

en resumidas cuentas

aque asi no se puede


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jun 2022)

* DIRECTO: LA DECLARACIÓN DE SANTI ROYUELA EN EL JUZ. 33 DE BCN. REPESALIADO POR LA JUSTICIA *

1691 usuarios viéndolo ahora Se ha empezado a emitir en directo hace 45 minutos

<< se inadmite la documental >>

y fuera



dice el juez que " no va a investigar los delitos" de los que Santi ha denunciado que podria haber cometido

ERGO : si ya no va entrar en si los hechos denunciados por el denunciante SANTI ROYUELA son reales o no

solo puede inferirse un resultado => ya esta sentenciado de antemano ( santi )


AQUI YA ESTA TODO DECIDIDO | NO QUIERE ENTRAR A VALORAR SI LA DENUNCIA DEL DENUCIANTE ES LEGITIMA POR QUE YA ESTA TOMADA LA DECISION A PRIORI​


----------



## Duda Metódica (9 Jun 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Sabéis en que ha quedado el tema de la nave de Leganés?.



Si el asunto de la nave fuera bien, Santi no estaría hablando de pasar del juzgado 33 y huir al extranjero. En su lugar, se defendería en los tribunales hasta el final, mientras se desenterraban los huesos en la nave de Leganés.
Incluso es posible que el atasco del asunto de la nave haya provocado conflictos entre Royuela padre y Royuela hijo. Santi se ve con el agua al cuello por lo del 33 y piensa que todo puede acabar con su entrada en prisión, algo que tratándose de unas injurias y calumnias sería muy fuerte (de haber condena lo más normal sería que tuviese que indemnizar al calumniado, pero no ir a la carcel). Seguramente Santi, ante el fracaso de lo de la nave, querrá poner una marcha más y sacar ya determinadas informaciones y Don Alberto y sus topos querrán ir más despacio.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jun 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Si el asunto de la nave fuera bien, Santi no estaría hablando de pasar del juzgado 33 y huir al extranjero. En su lugar, se defendería en los tribunales hasta el final, mientras se desenterraban los huesos en la nave de Leganés.
> Incluso es posible que el atasco del asunto de la nave haya provocado conflictos entre Royuela padre y Royuela hijo. Santi se ve con el agua al cuello por lo del 33 y piensa que todo puede acabar con su entrada en prisión, algo que tratándose de unas injurias y calumnias sería muy fuerte (de haber condena lo más normal sería que tuviese que indemnizar al calumniado, pero no ir a la carcel). Seguramente Santi, ante el fracaso de lo de la nave, querrá poner una marcha más y sacar ya determinadas informaciones y Don Alberto y sus topos querrán ir más despacio.



claro.
pero ahi entra el factor BOOMER

Alberto Royuela dijo en la entrevista con Celades Rex que eran responsabilidad suya el haberle dado esa informacion a Santi

he llegado a escuchar a RIX algo asi que ALBERTO R. lo sabia por algo tan fisico como ¿SEGUIMIENTOS ?

y es lo que D. ALBERTO R. nos ha hecho pensar a todo el publico QUE PODRIA PONER SU POLLA EN JUEGO

y que va... es decir

SINDROME DEL BOOMER DE ESA EDAD

Y DEJA CON EL CULO AL AIRE A SANTI Y A LOS QUE TENEMOS OTRA MENTALIDAD

POR EDAD

Y POR HABER VIVIDO DEL MUNDO DONDE PUEDES QUEMAR ( QUE TE LOS MATEN)
CONFIDENTES Y TOPOS 
COMO QUIEN PIERDE UN PARAGUAS

que es la mentalida que tiene Don Alberto y que puede llegar a entender ( MENTALIDAD DE ESTO ES UAN GUERRA ) pero no comparto


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jun 2022)

bruselas es seguro ?
no se el sabra. se habra informado bien
pero bruselas es uno de los centros del mal, suena fatal


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jun 2022)

*NO HABIA ESCUCUCHADO YO QUIEN HABIA ENCARGADO UNA DE LAS PERITACIONES CALIGRAFICAS *


 ​


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Jun 2022)

De todos los jugadores de la mesa, de momento va ganando Ud y acaba de dejar fuera de juego a su contrincante, el prota, que abandona el casino.

El siguiente en tener una condena de talego va a ser el impresencia y ahi si que apuesto 100 fichas a la roja.

Hagan juego señores, no va más.

La banca parece que no va a saltar en esta partida.


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Jun 2022)

Se ha quedado, es un quedado ( un colgao) con su querulancia entera que pretende que se anulen las sentencias y volver a ser prevaricador cuando lo que tiene que hacer es currar de currela, en un bar, pero se le caen los anillos a un pavo que de nomina tendria cerca de 4000 al mes en 14 pagas.. Este tio necesita antipsicoticos y de la banda es el mas colgao de todos, le siguen el majarazal y ya veremos si el padre, hoy ha perdido muchos enteros con la declaracion del hijo, otro que tal pero que es la victima de todos, el tonto util que empieza a despertar y contrariamente a lo que parece, podria ser el mas cuerdo de todos.


Megalomania ( del prevaricador):

La megalomanía es un trastorno de la personalidad relacionado con el narcisismo que se caracteriza porque la persona tiene pensamientos de poder, omnipotencia y de gran superioridad frente a los demás. En griego _Megalo_ significa «grande» y _Mania_ significa “obsesión”.




De modo que, algunas personas, para sentirse mejor generan la estrategia de creer que son verdaderamente superiores a los demás a través de los siguientes actos:


Insultar a otros
Criticar a los demás
Creer que siempre tienen la razón y los otros no
Utilizan la ira y el abuso verbal para asustar a sus competidores
Dejar de empatizar con los demás para, básicamente, hacer todo lo necesario para ganar y ser el mejor

¿Cómo se trata la megalomanía?














En cuanto a la forma de *tratar la megalomanía*, siempre recae en los psicólogos y psiquiatras, quienes deberán evaluar cada caso e iniciar el tratamiento más adecuado. Normalmente, pasará por evidenciar a la persona que sus creencias e ideas no son ciertas y ayudarle a ver la realidad.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jun 2022)

* LA DECLARACIÓN DE SANTI EN LA INSTRUCCIÓN AMAÑADA DEL 
JUZGADO 33 BCN *






__





La exceptio veritatis


¿Qué es la exceptio veritatis? Se trata de una causa de exclusión de la penalidad de naturaleza objetiva que puede tener lugar en el transcurso del




www.bufetevelazquez.es







Es el Estado el que tiene interés en clarificar la participación de su funcionario en los hechos imputados».
«Se dice que en estas ocasiones en que las imputaciones afectan de uno u otro modo al buen funcionamiento de la función pública, el Estado tiene un interés primordial en que sean comprobadas o, por el contrario, desmentidas.

De tal modo que la posible lesión del bien jurídico honor del funcionario que la imputación pudiera conllevar, con independencia de su falsedad o veracidad (en consideración a una pretendida defensa del honor aparente recogida en nuestro texto legal), cede en el ámbito de la antijuricidad ante el interés preponderante del Estado en desvelar cualquier tipo de anomalía referente al funcionamiento de la Administración Pública»

:::::::::::::::::::

PREVALECE ( H"ABRIA DE PREVALECER , YA VEMOS QUE NO " ) EL INTERES DEL ESTADO EN ESCLARECER SI ES CIERTO O NO

QUE EL BIEN JURIDICO DEL HONOR DEL FUNCIONARIO ( FUNCIONARIOS QUE APARECEN EN LA TRAMA PARTICULARES SE ENTIENDE DISTINTO )​


----------



## Debunker (10 Jun 2022)

De tiempo tenemos poco, pero si podéis ver estos vídeos descubriréis la personalidad de Santi derivada en buena medida de la experiencia en la cárcel y de su destino , no se quien es el entrevistador más allá que un youtuber que yo no conocía


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Jun 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> De tiempo tenemos poco, pero si podéis ver estos vídeos descubriréis la personalidad de Santi derivada en buena medida de la experiencia en la cárcel y de su destino , no se quien es el entrevistador más allá que un youtuber que yo no conocía





Estres postraumatico de tipo II por trauma complejo, eso se lo dije yo a el. Esta causado por estar rodeado de psicopatas y tiene poca solucion y encima muy pocos profesionales lo conocen o lo tratan, encima revictimizan.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jun 2022)

**

*Carlos Lesmes El juez Presencia denuncia en comisaría al presidente del Supremo: 

“Pillado con 17 Millones de euros en un paraíso fiscal”*

*money ... money ... money *

May 30, 2022 | Notas de prensa






Inimaginable y esperpéntico lo mucho que se ha estado cociendo. Partiendo de las denuncias presentadas ante la Agencia Tributaria, el presidente de ACODAP acude a la Policía para presentarlas como prueba, denunciando a quienes aparecen en ellas y pidiendo que se investiguen.​

El Juez *Presencia* aporta las cuatro denuncias interpuestas ante la Agencia Tributaria por *Alberto Royuela* y *Juan Martínez Grasa*, las mismas que han llegado al Buzón de denuncias de *ACODAP*.

La denuncia interpuesta en la comisaría de Talavera de la Reina cita _“la posible comisión de delitos de fraude fiscal y blanqueo de capitales“_, dejando claro que se ajusta a lo que prevé la Directiva europea UE 2019/1937. En la misma figuran:

*Esperanza Casteleiro Llamazares*, actual directora del CNI.
*María Gámez Gámez*, Directora General de la Guardia Civil.
*Yolanda Rodríguez Vidales*, DirCom del Ministerio de Defensa.
*Fernando Grande Marlaska*, Ministro del Interior del gobierno.
*Pablo Lucas Murillo de la Cueva*, Magistrado del Tribunal Supremo asignado al CNI.
*Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva*, Vocal del Consejo General del Poder Judicial.
*Carlos Lesmes Serrano*, Presidente del Tribunal Supremo y del Consejo General del Poder Judicial.

La relación de los depósitos dinerarios realizados a nombre de cada uno y que aparecen reflejadas en las denuncias ante la *AEAT* son:

*Esperanza Casteleiro Llamazares*: 1.500.000 €
*María Gámez Gámez*: 1.500.000 €
*Yolanda Rodríguez Vidales*: 1.500.000 €
*Fernando Grande Marlaska*: 20.000.000€ *+* 3.000.000 €
*Pablo Lucas Murillo de la Cueva*: 3 Millones
*Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva*: 3 Millones
*Carlos Lesmes Serrano: *: 17.000.000 €

Todos o parte de esos sobornos podrían proceder de fondos de la Unión Europea, por lo que el Juez *Presencia* considera que la Fiscalía europea es la competente para instruir tan importantes diligencias.


Atestado 4793/22 pág.1


Atestado 4793/22 pág.2

DENUNCIA AEAT ENRIQUE LUCAS MURILLO DE LA CUEVA
913 MENA PAGA 20.000.000$ A GRANDE MARLASKA
1045. DENUNCIA AEAT CARLOS LESMES
1048. DENUNCIA AEAT PABLO LUCAS MURILLO DE LA CUEVA
DENUNCIA EXP 1040 CNI Y OTROS AEAT


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jun 2022)

*Pillado con 750.000 euros en un paraíso fiscal el ex Senador del PP y actual magistrado del Supremo, Vicente Magro Servet*
Jun 10, 2022 | Notas de prensa​



 
Foto: Vicente Magro, magistrado de la Sala Segunda del Tribunal Supremo / Autor: Carlos Berbell / Confilegal​








Pillado con 750.000 euros en paraíso fiscal el magistrado Vicente Magro


Pillado con 750.000 euros en un paraíso fiscal el ex Senador del PP y actual magistrado del Supremo, Vicente Magro Servet




www.acodap.com





*El magistrado, que es el mayor experto en violencia de género de la Sala de lo Penal, ha sido denunciado ante la Policía tras recibirse en el “Buzón de Denuncias” de ACODAP copia de las pruebas de los sobornos. No cabe duda, Vicente Magro es otra pieza fundamental de la trama delictiva que anida en la fiscalía General del Estado y en el Tribunal Supremo.*

El magistrado del Supremo aparece como titular único en una cuenta de Banque de Luxembourg de OP Luxemburgo, siendo beneficiario de 5 depósitos de 150.000 € y fechados en marzo de 2019, por un importe total de 750.000 euros.
Puede consultar los extractos bancarios aquí
EXTRACTOS BANCARIOS PARAISO FISCAL VICENTE MAGRO SERVET​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jun 2022)

_*








Notas de prensa - ACODAP


Noticias ACODAP Asociación contra la Corrupción ESPAÑA. Buzón de Denuncias, Pedro Sánchez, Margarita Robles, Dolores Delgado, PP, VOX...




www.acodap.com




*_






_*EL SHADOWBAN COUNCIL DEL SUPREMO REUNIDO EN OSCUROS TABERNACULOS*_

_*PARA VER QUE DICEN O COMO HARIAN GASLIGHTING O NINGUNEO A DICHA INFORMACION*_
_*( De ser correcta y cierta )*_


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jun 2022)

ESTUDIANDO EL CONCEPTO EXCEPTIO VERITATIS

En otros casos random ​


_«El concepto de veracidad no coincide con el de la verdad objetiva de lo publicado o difundido, ya que cuando la Constitución requiere que la información sea veraz *no está tanto privando de protección a las informaciones que puedan resultar erróneas *como estableciendo un deber de diligencia sobre el informador,  ( Santi seria en este caso " El Informador" ) quien se puede y debe exigir que lo que transmite como hechos hayan sido objeto de previo contraste con datos objetivos. ( en el Caso Santi Royuela : Periciales que habria encargado y pagado a tal efecto) Así, se ha destacado que el requisito de la veracidad deberá entenderse cumplido en aquellos casos en los que el informador haya realizado, con carácter previo a la difusión de la noticia, una labor de averiguación de los hechos sobre los que versa la información y la referida indagación la haya efectuado con la diligencia exigible a un profesional de la información_«.(STC129/2009 de 1 de junio) …”.


----------



## Poleo (10 Jun 2022)

Royuela es un enfermo esquizofrénico de manual que ha hecho crecer una bola de nieve a partir de especulaciones propias.

El youtuber Un murciano encabronao ya lo caló tiempo atrás.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jun 2022)

QUE SE INVENSTIGEN ESTAS CUENTAS CON DINERO 

A VER SI ES VERDAD O MENTIRA Y SALIMOS DE DUDAS


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jun 2022)

INVESTIGUESE Y VEREMOS SI ENGALñAN O SON DENUNCIANTES LEGITIMOS
  
*Pillado con 750.000 euros en un paraíso fiscal el ex Senador del PP y actual magistrado del Supremo, Vicente Magro Serve*
Jun 10, 2022 | Notas de prensa










https://www.acodap.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/06/EXTRACTOS-BANCARIOS-PARAISO-FISCAL-VICENTE-MAGRO-SERVET.pdf










Pillado con 750.000 euros en paraíso fiscal el magistrado Vicente Magro


Pillado con 750.000 euros en un paraíso fiscal el ex Senador del PP y actual magistrado del Supremo, Vicente Magro Servet




www.acodap.com


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Jun 2022)

Poleo dijo:


> Royuela es un enfermo esquizofrénico de manual que ha hecho crecer una bola de nieve a partir de especulaciones propias.
> 
> El youtuber Un murciano encabronao ya lo caló tiempo atrás.



Pues es el mas sano mental de la banda, porque a los otros ya los he expuesto mil veces.

Pero si habeis visto la peli Shutter´s Island y El Club de la Lucha, me parece que puedan ir por ahi los tiros...

Hoy un dia excelente, los jueces se han hartado del otro demente prevaricador y por fin lo han denunciado. Biiien, talego talegooo ( psiquiatrico)
Ya solo faltan denuncias contra el otro demente paranoide querulante del Majara-zal, puto majara, en vez del equipo A, el Equipo C de colgaos, de quedaos, estan mas colgaos que una bata, mas perchaos que un abrigo.



Venga impresencia, a ver a quien niegas en directo y amenazas ahora, que voy a tirar tracas y petardos cuando te encierren, que deseo sea bien pronto y ojo, esto no es un delito de amor, sino lo que el Ordenamiento Juridico Español prevee para estos casos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jun 2022)

*Sorprendido con 2 Millones de euros en un paraíso fiscal el magistrado del Supremo instructor del “procés”, Pablo Llarena Conde*
Jun 7, 2022 | Notas de prensa






Foto: EFE / BALLESTEROS

*El magistrado ha sido denunciado ante la Policía tras recibirse en el “Buzón de Denuncias” de ACODAP copia de las pruebas de los sobornos. No cabe duda, Pablo Llarena es otra pieza fundamental de la trama delictiva que anida en la fiscalía General del Estado y en el Tribunal Supremo.*​
El magistrado del Supremo aparece como titular único en una cuenta de *VP Bank* de OP Liechtenstein, siendo beneficiario de 8 depósitos de 250.000 € y fechados en septiembre de 2020, por un importe total de 2 Millones de euros.
Puede consultar los extractos bancarios aquí
EXTRACTOS BANCARIOS PARAISO FISCAL PABLO LLARENA CONDE


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jun 2022)

Noticias – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña



ANA PASTOR GARCIA
NATWEST INTERNACIONAL
dice aqui

segundo exacto




. "*A la niñera, depende de los meses. Más de 1.000.* 
Tiene cama en casa, claro",








Ana Pastor revela cuánto le pagan a su niñera


La periodista, pareja del también periodista Antonio García Ferreras, habló en 'El Hormiguero' de la polémica sobre su escasa conciliación familiar como consecuencia de la cobertura que han realizado de conflicto catalán.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Duda Metódica (10 Jun 2022)

Si el juzgado que entienda de las denuncias de Lesmes y compañía juega limpio y cursa las correspondientes comisiones rogatorias sobre las cuentas, estaremos ante una gran oportunidad de aclarar si todo esto es cierto. Si hay juego sucio y se limita a empurar, sin más, a los denunciantes de corrupción, habrá quedado claro que la podredumbre y la corrupción existen.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Jun 2022)

Lo de ahora ha sido patetico. LLevaba 15 min en un directo con el impresencia, un troll del chat le ha dicho "lloron que siempre estas llorando" y Santi ha dicho, corto la transmision y ha cortado el programa.

Nula tolerancia a la frustracion, joder que mal que esta el pobre.


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Jun 2022)

No he fumado en mi puta vida y te has equivocado, tengo TOC con el impresencia, no con el prota. Y aqui hago de narrador para los que no siguen la trama ¿ que te chutas?


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Jun 2022)

Ya ha vuelto


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Jun 2022)

Ana pastor sobre el sueldo de su niñera:

**

*<< La niñera ... (viene cobrando ) .... depende de los meses. Más de 1.000 € >>*

_*<< Tiene cama en casa, claro >>*_







*CLARO *





 

​


----------



## Uritorco (11 Jun 2022)

Santiago está perdiendo credibilidad a pasos agigantados con su actitud infantil, rencorosa y su malsana costumbre de fumar empedernidamente en directo. Cada día lo veo más desquiciado. Hace tiempo que ya plantee la indispensable necesidad de que tomase el relevo en la difusión del ER otra persona que fuera más cabal y coherente en todos los sentidos, incluyendo el ideológico. Ahora que el ER está en un punto neurálgico y adquiriendo diensiones incalculables no se puede permitir que se vaya todo al garete por culpa de su inestable actitud.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Jun 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Santiago está perdiendo credibilidad a pasos agigantados con su actitud infantil, rencorosa y su malsana costumbre de fumar empedernidamente en directo. Cada día lo veo más desquiciado. Hace tiempo que ya plantee la imprescindible necedidad de que tomase el relevo en la difusión del ER otra persona que fuera más cabal en todos los sentidos, incluyendo el ideológico. Ahora que el ER está en su punto neurálgico y adquiriendo diensiones incalculables no se puede permitir que se vaya todo al garete por culpa de su actitud.



que pesao eres con lo fumao

todos fumamos PETARDAZOS

yo tambien fumo maria de CBD Legal analizada por la UNIVERSIDAD DE EXTREMADURA

eres mas BOOMER que Don Alberto

¿ veis lo que decimos ?

pasado los 50 todo son cascarrabiasy el famoso ñeñeññeeñeñ







por lo demas si estoy de acuerdo en que podria haber aguantado el directo por que el juez presencia parece que se quedo un poco con cosas que decir.
pero .... oye cada cual ...


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Jun 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Santiago está perdiendo credibilidad a pasos agigantados con su actitud infantil, rencorosa y su malsana costumbre de fumar empedernidamente en directo. Cada día lo veo más desquiciado. Hace tiempo que ya plantee la indispensable necedidad de que tomase el relevo en la difusión del ER otra persona que fuera más cabal y coherente en todos los sentidos, incluyendo el ideológico. Ahora que el ER está en un punto neurálgico y adquiriendo diensiones incalculables no se puede permitir que se vaya todo al garete por culpa de su inestable actitud.




Hoy ha osado ofender a los carlistas, falangistas y a todos y ayer apologia de un etarra repugnante.

Roja directa ya!


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (11 Jun 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Santiago está perdiendo credibilidad a pasos agigantados con su actitud infantil, rencorosa y su malsana costumbre de fumar empedernidamente en directo. Cada día lo veo más desquiciado. Hace tiempo que ya plantee la indispensable necedidad de que tomase el relevo en la difusión del ER otra persona que fuera más cabal y coherente en todos los sentidos, incluyendo el ideológico. Ahora que el ER está en un punto neurálgico y adquiriendo diensiones incalculables no se puede permitir que se vaya todo al garete por culpa de su inestable actitud.



Exacto!!

Eso mismo pienso yo desde hace unas semanas.

Además, se precisa un buen comunicador. Santiago se hace monótono hablando.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Uritorco (11 Jun 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Hoy ha osado ofender a los carlistas, falangistas y a todos y ayer apologia de un etarra repugnante.
> 
> Roja directa ya!



El vídeo tuvo al final que retirarlo debido a las críticas que suscitó. La mani de Bilbao me parece que va a ser algo bochornoso. Desde que se ha vuelto "apolítico" no hace más que estar confraternizando y lanzando guiños a lo peor de la antiespaña.



elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Que pesao eres con lo fumao
> 
> todos fumamos PETARDAZOS
> 
> ...



Ahora entiendo que la mayoría de los de tu "tribu" sean adictos a las teorías más extravagantes como el terraplanismo y reptilianos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Jun 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> El vídeo tuvo al final que retirarlo debido a las críticas que suscitó. La mani de Bilbao me parece que va a ser algo bochornoso. Desde que se ha vuelto "apolítico" no hace más que estar confraternizando y lanzando guiños a lo peor de la antiespaña.
> 
> 
> Ahora entiendo que la mayoría de los de tu "tribu" sean adictos a las teorías más extravagantes como el terraplanismo y reptilianos.




*"OK boomer”

isn’t just about the past. It’s about our apocalyptic future.*

It’s not really about age — and it’s more complicated than just memes.


----------



## Debunker (11 Jun 2022)

*Lesmes envía a la Fiscalía al Juez Presencia,* le acusan de denuncias falsas, pero tal como dice P. Rosillo, las pruebas, es decir las cuentas bancarias con nombre del Banco, número de asiento, número de cuenta, cantidad etc. no han sido investigadas , no han pedido a esos bancos la veracidad de esas cuentas, lo peor, ni lo harán o sea que toda la documentación del ER por la que D. Alberto lleva luchando decenas de años, es papel mojado , como sino existiera porque nadie con autoridad va a verificar esos datos e información, no me extraña que Santi esté super nervioso, se ve venir cárcel que, es lo mismo que os dije sobre los Royuelas, por su denuncia se exponían al 100% de terminar en la miseria con los calzoncillos embargados y encima en la cárcel, lo que vivimos va mucho más allá que una dictadura , por eso veo el futuro cercano como una pesadilla, realmente somos un rebaño disponible para que las élites hagan con nosotros lo que les plazca,


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Jun 2022)

es que es eso.


es que el nivel es de ver una cosa BLANCA y decir que la ves NEGRA y punto

que hay 5 y decir que hay 1

_________________________________________________________________________________

*EL PATRON DE ACTIVIDAD CRIMINAL ORGANIZADA
QUE USA RECOGE EL ACTA " RICO " *













Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations (RICO) Law


Justia - Criminal Law Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations (RICO) Law - Free Legal Information - Laws, Blogs, Legal Services and More




www.justia.com




Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations Act (RICO) - Nolo www.nolo.com › legal-encyclopedia › content › rico-act

ES SENCILLAMENTE UNA ORGANIZACION MAFIOSA DELICTIVA QUE USA LAS INSTITUCIONES PUBLICAS O PRIVADAS PARA TRATAR DE EXTENDER UNA RED DE EXTORSION PODER Y DELIENCUENCIA ORGANIZADA







<< participar en un patrón de actividad de chantaje relacionado con una empresa. La ley define 35 delitos como constitutivos de chantaje, entre ellos el juego, el asesinato, el secuestro, el incendio provocado, el tráfico de drogas y el soborno. Cabe destacar que el fraude postal y el fraude electrónico están incluidos en la lista. Estos delitos se conocen como delitos "subyacentes". Para acusar bajo la ley RICO, al menos dos delitos precedentes en un plazo de 10 años deben haber sido cometidos a través de la empresa.

Tenga en cuenta que se requiere una empresa. Puede tratarse de una familia criminal, una banda callejera o un cártel de la droga. Pero también puede ser una corporación, un partido político o una empresa de atención médica administrada. La empresa sólo tiene que ser una entidad discreta; pero una empresa no es lo mismo que un individuo. Así, una corporación puede ser la empresa a través de la cual los individuos cometen delitos, pero no puede ser tanto un individuo como la empresa.>>


_________________________________________________________________________________



es lo mismo que ha pasado en USA con las elecciones. Gano TRUMP le guste mas o menos a quien sea

pero sencillamente se niegan a hacer recuentos a pesar de que estan todo perfectamente TRACKEADO con medios incluso del propio US ARMY y / o Agencias de 3 Letras tipo la NSA

A PESAR DE QUE LOS RECUENTOS ESTAN AMPARADOS POR LA LEY Y CONTEMPLADOS EN LOS PROCEDIMIENTOS






O CUANDO MENOS. SENCILLAMENTE INTENTAN GANAR TIEMPO. UN PAR DE AñOS MAS DE IMPASS ( EN REALIDAD PARECE QUE ALGUIEN CONTROLA LOS DOS BANDOS E ESTARIA INTERESADO EN ESE IMPASS DE ESPERA CON 2 PRESIDENTES FALSOS )

A pesar de que hay grabaciones y geoposicionamiento de las "Mulas" encargadas de meter paladas y volquetes de votos falsos

videos dentro de los colegios electorales volcando sacas de votos falsos

datos digitales

testigos que han declarado

expertos y peritos de todo tipo





__________________________________________________________________________________________________________


PUES NADA. SENCILLAMENTE LA RED DE CHANTAJES Y SOBORNOS SOBRE LOS PUESTOS CLAVE DE DECISION
HACE QUE CUANDO SE PRESENTAN TODAS LAS PRUEBAS QUIEN DEBERIA DAR CURSO A ESTE TIPO DE DENUNCIAS DICE QUE ACTUA COMO NADA. QUE NO
SE HACEN LOS LOCOS Y PUNTO
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________


segundo exacto : " que miren las pruebas " | que ademas es lo que dice la Ley 



*EN RESUMEN : LAS REDES DE CORRUPCION
CHANTAJE Y SOBORNO*
*E INTERESES CREADOS : HACEN QUE "LA DEMOCRACIA " QUEDE INOPERATIVA ANTE LOS INTERESES CREADOS DE GRUPUSCULOS QUE PERSIGUEN EL PODER *​

Source: 2000 Mules
_Still from “2000 Mules” showing one “mule” taking ballots out of a backpack to deposit in a ballot drop box._






​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Jun 2022)

*¿ Y POR QUE NADIE HACE NADA SI SE TIENE LAS PRUEBAS ?*

pues por que todo esta corruptisimo. e incluso queriendo. seria tal la escabechina que habria que montar.. que nadie parece atreverse

Dicen que se ha calculado que habria una guerra civil en USA con unos 100 millones de muertos entre pitos y flautas

a todos nos suena a mentira la verdad y de todas formas mas muertos va a haber por las vacunas y las penurias economicas

depresion 
drogadiccion legal o ilegal
enfermedades por mala alimentacion
ausencia de tratamientos medicos reales y adecuados para dolencias comunes
stress
etc

ASI QUE PARECE QUE QUIEN ESTUVIERE EN DISPOSICION DE HACER ALGO

Y ADEMAS LE APETECIERE

SI QUE PODRIA ESTAR HACIENDO ALGO PERO MUY SUAVE. DEMASIADO SUEAVE. SE VEN COSAS. NO SE QUIEREN MOJAR MUCHO


Y SOBRE TODO. DE HABER ALGUIEN CON PODER DISPUESTO A HACER ALGO

ESTA TODO EL RATO ESPERANDO A TENER ESE APOYO POPULAR MASIVO QUE NUNCA VA A TENER ( POR QUE LA GENTE ES IMBECIL BASICAMENTE )​


----------



## Debunker (11 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> es lo mismo que ha pasado en USA con las elecciones. Gano TRUMP le guste mas o menos a quien sea
> 
> pero sencillamente se niegan a hacer recuentos a pesar de que estan todo perfectamente TRACKEADO con medios incluso del propio US ARMY y / o Agencias de 3 Letras tipo la NSA
> 
> A PESAR DE QUE LOS RECUENTOS ESTAN AMPARADOS POR LA LEY Y CONTEMPLADOS EN LOS PROCEDIMIENTOS




Y lo del Capitolio, totalmente organizado y orquestado para culpar a Trump , lo malo de todo esto es que nos llevarán a una dictadura bestial con la tecno actual que nos vigila hasta en los pensamientos.

hace un par de días, una amiga me invitó a hacer la prueba porque a ella le había ocurrido y flipaba en colores, la prueba consistía en tener una conversación donde introdujéremos comentarios sobre productos de consumo, citamos hamacas , cafetera , Tv inteligente y algunos más, en efecto al abrir el móvil nos salieron anuncios sobre esos productos, nos oyen hasta cuando el móvil esta apagado y metido en un cajón , saben cada minuto del día donde estamos, que compramos , donde vamos, el tiempo que estamos en cada lugar que visitamos, es insufrible y esto solo ha hecho comenzar y las putas tv inteligentes la misma mierda o peor.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Jun 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Y lo del Capitolio, totalmente organizado y orquestado para culpar a Trump , lo malo de todo esto es que nos llevarán a una dictadura bestial con la tecno actual que nos vigila hasta en los pensamientos.
> 
> hace un par de días, una amiga me invitó a hacer la prueba porque a ella le había ocurrido y flipaba en colores, la prueba consistía en tener una conversación donde introdujéremos comentarios sobre productos de consumo, citamos hamacas , cafetera , Tv inteligente y algunos más, en efecto al abrir el móvil nos salieron anuncios sobre esos productos, nos oyen hasta cuando el móvil esta apagado y metido en un cajón , saben cada minuto del día donde estamos, que compramos , donde vamos, el tiempo que estamos en cada lugar que visitamos, es insufrible y esto solo ha hecho comenzar y las putas tv inteligentes la misma mierda o peor.



efectivamente eso es lo malo

el otro dia decia uno de "los buenos" mas conocidos decia en SU pequela red social .. . que JIJIJI que ....


" una agencia del tipo la NSA tambie seria necesaria DESPUES de la super victoria final contra los malos JIJIJI "

y que " hay que renunciar a la privacidad "

ademas de ser un encantado del DINERO DIGITAL
____________________________________________

..... SI CLARO .. no te jode..

¿ ENTONCES CUAL SERIA EL CAMBIO ?"  

Y NO CONTESTO A ESA PREGUNTA ... por que obviamente no tiene puto sentido. tantas alforjas para ese viaje

____________________________

bueno si, se auto engañan con que el dinero digital y trackedo " acabaria con la corrupcion" 

lo cual es absurdo por que ya vemos como la corrupcion hecha ley

hecha la trampa


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Jun 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Y lo del Capitolio, totalmente organizado y orquestado para culpar a Trump , lo malo de todo esto es que nos llevarán a una dictadura bestial con la tecno actual que nos vigila hasta en los pensamientos.
> 
> hace un par de días, una amiga me invitó a hacer la prueba porque a ella le había ocurrido y flipaba en colores, la prueba consistía en tener una conversación donde introdujéremos comentarios sobre productos de consumo, citamos hamacas , cafetera , Tv inteligente y algunos más, en efecto al abrir el móvil nos salieron anuncios sobre esos productos, nos oyen hasta cuando el móvil esta apagado y metido en un cajón , saben cada minuto del día donde estamos, que compramos , donde vamos, el tiempo que estamos en cada lugar que visitamos, es insufrible y esto solo ha hecho comenzar y las putas tv inteligentes la misma mierda o peor.




Yo solo hablo de putas y maricones sociatas y no me llegan anuncios de la UGT pero eso que dices le pasa a amigos con moviles modernos, yo como no uso, me libro de ello.


----------



## Tigershark (11 Jun 2022)

Aviso a navegantes , me he comunicado con el juez presencia sobre lo que se está diciendo contra el en este hilo día si y día tb , cuando os llegue una denuncia no lloreis ya que estabais avisados..


----------



## Monsieur George (11 Jun 2022)

Se equivoca criticando a Coto Matamoros. Saca un video circunstancial donde se le pregunta a Coto sobre el Expediente Royuela, y quizá desde el desconocimiento y por decir algo, dice que Alberto Royuela trabajaba para la URSS. Y tan desencaminado no iba..., teniendo en cuenta que tenía hermanos trabajando para la KGB durante el franquismo...

Estaría bien conocer a fondo (si tiene ese conocimiento), la visión de Coto Matamoros sobre el tema. 

El video que ha sacado me parece pueril y una pataleta porque un personaje mediático no se hace eco del Expediente. Debe de entender que no todo el mundo tiene que comprometerse con el asunto. Y si no se compromete, no tiene porque ser un enemigo...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Jun 2022)

mejor olvidarse de esos salseos

aun la tiene clavada con Iker Jimenez
coto matamoros
el tio ese de inflovloger

NO ESPERES QUE NADIE IMPULSE ESTE ROLLO
SI NECESITAS QUE VENGA COTO MATAMOROS O FRIKER JIMENEZ A DARTE DIFUSION. ES QUE NO VA A NINGUN SITIO

en fin. todoas esas estrategias de dar " SALSEO " metiendote con no se quien para que te conteste y montar polemica

son una perdia de tiempo ( funcionan solo en el formato television para el publico de la television )

cada cual haga lo que vea y hable de lo que quiera

pero que no se filpe nadie hoy << con un canal con con 50.000 subscriptores >>

por que eso es NADIE literalmente

cambiante de plataforma y veras como solo te siguen detras en tu cambio 1.000 o 2.000 bajando incluso por debajo de los 1.000

TE PODRIA PONER EJEMPLOS PARA ABURRIR

¿Por que ?

POR QUE ESO NO SON 50.000 "SEGUIDORES"

NI "PERSONAS COMPROMETIDAS CON LA CAUSA"

SON ESPECTADORES Y PUNTO

dicho de otra manera. no se puede pretender cambiar el canal a contenidos de salseo por que no va a funcionar

ni si quiera " de nicho" ... por que hay 50.000 canales mas del estilo


----------



## Eurostreamuno (11 Jun 2022)

¿Leva razón Santiago para estar tan enfadado con la red de topos? A mi juicio sí. Creo que a Santiago le han montado una encerrona y lo han dejado tirado. Ha sido el único que a puesto la cara con lo de Arimany, y se la van a partir. Injurias, calumnias, falsedad documental. Eso es matar al mensajero. Santiago se ha limitado a dar publicidad a unos documentos que le ha proporcionado alguien. Ésos que le han proporcionado los documentos deberían ahora dar la cara. Por mucho que Santiago se esfuerce en pedir que se hagan caligráficas lo relevante es que él no ha elaborado esos documentos y eso solo se puede demostrar si los que los han obtenido los dicen cómo y dónde. Lo siento por Santiago pero le han dejado tirado. Así es que entiendo perfectamente que se vaya de España porque, si no, terminará condenado.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Jun 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> ¿Leva razón Santiago para estar tan enfadado con la red de topos? A mi juicio sí. Creo que a Santiago le han montado una encerrona y lo han dejado tirado. Ha sido el único que a puesto la cara



ESO SI
no se si ha comentado eso en los actuales videos.
de que he visto que era salseo de no se que de si coto o el de la moto he saltado a otra cosa

pero si que me da rabia que los "(in) famous " TOPOS " esten por ahi dandole cosas a Sanit que algunas son REGULIN REGULAN

A) y encima le dicen que se pira a Bruselas que no le pasan o mas ( de las buenas ni de ninguna )

B) ademas no hace falta que lo diga, pero ya infiere que ...
( entiendo que ) Don Alberto Royuela como buen BOOMER  tambien le habra dicho que si se refugia por ahi EN LUGAR DE RECIBIR SANTO MARTIRIO EN TIERRA DE MOROS ( aqui ) QUE FIJO QUE NO le va a ayudar economicamtente

joder. menudo PLAN DE MIEEERDA  ​


----------



## javvi (11 Jun 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Se equivoca criticando a Coto Matamoros. Saca un video circunstancial donde se le pregunta a Coto sobre el Expediente Royuela, y quizá desde el desconocimiento y por decir algo, dice que Alberto Royuela trabajaba para la URSS. Y tan desencaminado no iba..., teniendo en cuenta que tenía hermanos trabajando para la KGB durante el franquismo...
> 
> Estaría bien conocer a fondo (si tiene ese conocimiento), la visión de Coto Matamoros sobre el tema.
> 
> El video que ha sacado me parece pueril y una pataleta porque un personaje mediático no se hace eco del Expediente. Debe de entender que no todo el mundo tiene que comprometerse con el asunto. Y si no se compromete, no tiene porque ser un enemigo...



Pero, como dice Mota: ¿y si sí? Lo digo como mera hipótesis. En teoría, según el propio Alberto Royuela, sus hermanos volvieron del exilio soviético. Creo recordar que alguno de sus hermanos pertenecía al PCUS. Ya sabemos cómo funcionan el KGB y otros servicios de inteligencia. Bueno, no lo sabemos, pero nos lo imaginamos. Son capaces de infiltrarse donde menos te lo esperas. Estas personas son muy útiles para los intereses geopolíticos. Tienen un pie en Moscú y otro en Barcelona, o donde se instalasen en España.

En teoría son los otros Royuela Fernández los comunistas, y Don Alberto el falangista, el ultraderechista. Pero nunca se sabe. Quizá ni él mismo sepa para quien trabaja.
:
A mí me dejó pasmado la información que dio del atentado del despacho de abogados de Atocha 55 (1977). Carrillo junto a Marchais (Francia) y Berlinguer (Italia) acaban de fundar el Eurocomunismo. No se sabe muy bien qué es eso, si es medio comunista, medio socialdemócrata. Lo único que está claro es que se desvinculan totalmente de Moscú.

No todos los militantes del Partido estuvieron de acuerdo con este giro antisoviético. Estaban divididos. Según Royuela se avisa a los carrillistas-eurocomunistas, se les convoca en otro lugar. Se quedan en el despacho los prosoviéticos. Se presentan los fascistas y les liquidan con sus mariettas. Los fascistas querían frenar el proceso democrático, que incluía la legalización del PCE. Son unos fascistas muy tontos, porque consiguen todo lo contrario. Los comunistas salen del armario llevando los féretros de los difuntos. Poco después el PCE es legalizado. Pero ¿Qué PCE? el de Carrillo, el Eurocomunista antisoviético, que seguro que tenía el ok del Pentágono.

¿De dónde saca esta información Royuela? de un camarada falangista, o de su cuerda. Además lo saben de antemano, intentan pararlo con una denuncia, pero no sirve de nada. ¿de dónde saca la información el camarada de Royuela? ¿andan por ahí también los hermanos de Royuela? ¿eran los hermanos de Royuela espías del KGB Y Don Alberto ni lo sospechaba? ¿una familia de espías, unos del KGB, y el otro de la Guardia de Franco y no sospechan nada unos de otros? ¿intercambiaban información delicada como buenos hermanos?

Muchos de los partidos de extrema izquierda, trotskistas, maoístas, son promocionados por el Pentágono. Les conviene estos comunismos antisoviéticos para alejar a la juventud de la órbita de Moscú. El joven Mena y & andaban por estos grupúsculos en los años de la transición.

Ya digo que es mera hipótesis, que parece que el Matamoros no se entera de la Misa ni la media, que oye tiros, pero no sabe de dónde, pero ¿Y si sí?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Jun 2022)

voy a ver los posos del cafe

una galletita de la fortuna

a ver la buena ventura

pongo esto para que le vaya sonando a nuestro amigue MYH HYN ( que es una especie de " inteligencia " que cogiendo cositas de aqui y de alla )


*"expediente royuela rico act"*

por ver a ver que se cuenta con esta asociacion de ideas. y devuelve entre otras muchas, resultados en equivalncias como estos​ 
​

light at the end of the tunnel9811638273
 

thank you for the warning21351638273
 

game is not over with yet26891638273
 

myk hyn is fighting for peace13831638273


luz al final del túnel 981 1638 273


gracias por el aviso 2135 1638 273


el juego aún no ha terminado 2689 1638 273


myk hyn lucha por la paz 1383 1638 273






__





expediente royuela rico act value in Gematria is 1535


expediente royuela rico act value in Gematria is 1535 Meaning of expediente royuela rico act In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria - Numerology




www.gematrix.org


----------



## Debunker (11 Jun 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> El video que ha sacado me parece pueril y una pataleta porque un personaje mediático no se hace eco del Expediente. Debe de entender que no todo el mundo tiene que comprometerse con el asunto. Y si no se compromete, no tiene porque ser un enemigo...



En la página anterior colgué 5 vídeos creo que, son una entrevista a Santi personal, dividida en 5 capítulos, en uno de ellos, Santi cuenta con profusión y ampliamente su "conversión " al ER, al parecer cuando salió de la cárcel y hasta algunos años después creía que lo que su padre contaba era inventado por el padre, ni había visto un papel de Mena, ni quería verlo, tubo que pasar por una terapia espiritual oriental para tener la visión de que su padre tenía razón , muy curioso , también es curioso que no tenga empatía con los que ahora no creen en el ER, después de esa experiencia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Jun 2022)

esto es sencillamene para entender que al margen del voluntand politica y cultural de resolverlo que se tenga
en USA si tendrian los instrumentos legales e instucionales para resolver situaciones de crimen organizado a esta escala

es BESTIAL Y DIFICIAL pero se especula que este seria uno de los posibles instrumentos y constructos legales para llevarlo a cabo 


Cornell Law School Search Cornell 








* 18 U.S. Code Chapter 96 - 
RACKETEER INFLUENCED AND CORRUPT ORGANIZATIONS *








18 U.S. Code Chapter 96 - RACKETEER INFLUENCED AND CORRUPT ORGANIZATIONS







www.law.cornell.edu








§ 1961. Definitions
§ 1962. Prohibited activities
§ 1963. Criminal penalties
§ 1964. Civil remedies
§ 1965. Venue and process
§ 1966. Expedition of actions
§ 1967. Evidence
§ 1968. Civil investigative demand


VEREMOS A VER SI ALGUIEN HACE ALGO EN USA ( MAS VISIBLE) SI LLEVAMOS 4 AñOS ESPECTANTES . AVISO QUE YA ESTAN DANDO EL PATATUM PARRIBA PARA 2023 - 2024 O MAS
pero algo se mueve

* Camille McGee *@Dragon64  4 minutes ago Camille McGee 

In order to understand upcoming events? It’s Extremely Wise to learn about the RICO Act.

Take the time to read and understand it ALL. But FOCUS FIRST on the Definitions Section (1961).

This is unlike ANY other law. It’s Expansive in Scope. Time will be well-spent reading and noodling through it. Civil and Criminal Aspects, Applications!


----------



## blahblahblah (12 Jun 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> *chat le ha dicho "lloron que siempre estas llorando" y Santi ha dicho, corto la transmision y ha cortado el programa.*



¿de verdad?

 qué espectáculo


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 Jun 2022)

Perdonad por el medio off topic, 2 choros "se tiran" de un puente de 30 metros ( eso es mas de 10 pisos) y palman huyendo de polis cagalanes.

A mi me suena a que los han tirao por el puente, estilo Mena, un crimen perfecto que a saber que encubre...









Mueren dos hombres al caer desde un puente de la AP-7 cuando huían de los Mossos


DLos Mossos mantienen abierta la investigación por este caso, que vinculan al robo de camiones en las áreas de servicio de la autopista




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Descansa Hombre (12 Jun 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Perdonad por el medio off topic, 2 choros "se tiran" de un puente de 30 metros ( eso es mas de 10 pisos) y palman huyendo de polis cagalanes.
> 
> A mi me suena a que los han tirao por el puente, estilo Mena, un crimen perfecto que a saber que encubre...
> 
> ...



Pobrecitos, eran aficionados.


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 Jun 2022)

Bieeeen lo que yo decia, el megalomano se lucra de incautos que donan.

"
El presidente del Tribunal Supremo y del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ), Carlos Lesmes, pondrá en conocimiento de la Fiscalía General del Estado toda la documentación recabada sobre los artículos, entrevistas y declaraciones que ha realizado el exjuez Fernando Presencia sobre presuntas corruptelas de magistrados del alto tribunal, entre ellos el propio Lesmes.

Presencia, condenado en dos ocasiones por prevaricación y expulsado de la carrera judicial, lleva meses realizando una campaña de desprestigio «con afirmaciones radicalmente falsas» a través de la página web de la asociación que preside, la Asociación contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública (Acodap).

Recuerda Marchena que Presencia se sigue presentando como juez en sus intervenciones y que estas imputaciones se están realizando desde una asociación «que podría estar al servicio de una estrategia generadora de información falsa que pueda ser utilizada para denigrar a las personas o instituciones que, por una u otra razón, se oponen a los designios de su promotor. Se trataría, por tanto, de una persona jurídica concebida con el exclusivo objeto de ponerse al servicio del delito».

Además, Acodap reclama desde su página web donativos a la cuenta corriente de la asociación «para seguir adelante en su fingida lucha contra la corrupción». Todo apunta, por tanto, a que Presencia puede estar obteniendo aportaciones económicas de confiados ciudadanos que creen que el donativo que ofrecen va a ser destinado a la búsqueda de informaciones o pruebas que demuestren la corrupción de los magistrados."









Lesmes denuncia las acusaciones de corrupción de un exjuez contra magistrados del Supremo


El presidente del alto tribunal y del Consejo General del Poder Judicial remite a la Fiscalía las presuntas calumnias de Fernando Presencia, condenado por prevaricación,




 www.laverdad.es


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (12 Jun 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Bieeeen lo que yo decia, el megalomano se lucra de incautos que donan.
> 
> "
> El presidente del Tribunal Supremo y del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ), Carlos Lesmes, pondrá en conocimiento de la Fiscalía General del Estado toda la documentación recabada sobre los artículos, entrevistas y declaraciones que ha realizado el exjuez Fernando Presencia sobre presuntas corruptelas de magistrados del alto tribunal, entre ellos el propio Lesmes.
> ...



Llegan tarde todos estos cabrones criminales en lo que respecta a soltar mierda sobre los Royuela. Después de casi tres años denunciando, probando y explicando en detalle infinidad de delitos, mientras todos los denunciados callaban como auténticas putas, poca credibilidad tiene el que ahora empiecen a piar porque les están sacando a la luz las cuentas bancarias de los sobornos, incluidas las de pagos a periodistas.

Por cierto, pedir dinero no es un delito, sobre todo cuando te han dejado con una mano delante y otra detrás. De algo hay que vivir, y si se hace una labor que merece una compensación, ¿pues donde está el problema?.


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 Jun 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Llegan tarde todos estos cabrones criminales en lo que respecta a soltar mierda sobre los Royuela. Después de casi tres años denunciando y explicando en detalle los delitos cometidos por estas mafias, mientras todos los denunciados callaban como auténticas putas, poca credibilidad tiene el que ahora empiecen a piar porque les están sacando a la luz sus cuentas bancarias de los sobornos, incluidas las de pagos a periodistas.
> 
> Por cierto, pedir dinero no es un delito, sobre todo cuando te han dejado con una mano delante y otra detrás. De algo hay que vivir, y si se está haciendo una labor que merece una comprnsación, ¿pues donde está el problema?.




El problema es que ese vago y maleante se le caen las sortijas para buscarse un currelo, podia haber trabajado de abogado ( creo) o de camarero ( seguro) en vez de estafar, vejar y amenazar a incautos que le hemos donado como mi persona. Ver post 8025 en este mismo hilo

¿ Que labor merece una compensacion, amenazar a los que le hemos donado o meter denuncias falsas ( segun se le acusa) mientras se vende falsamente del "perseguido creador de la dacion en pago" cuando es todo mas falso aun que el?

Y repito, el creador de una "asociacion contra la corrupcion" que se niega a facilitar las hojas de reclamaciones, es que es la bomba el corrupto este. 

Este tio no se si acabara como preso comun o como preso psiquiatrico, en cualquier caso, preso seguro y espero lo antes posible por su propio bien ya que sino, va a seguir perpetrando semanalmente delito tras delito hasta sumar mil años de prision. La fiscalia del Estado ya va tras el, no sabe donde se ha metido el megalomano este.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jun 2022)

CURIOSEANDO SOBRE EL TAL MIGUEL SABASTIAN NUEVO FETICHE DEL FORO
VEO QUE CONECTA BIEN CON LA TRAMA EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA





Atención: El líder de los mascarillos Miguel Sebaostiar ha caído.


Las fotitos que no falten..Qué ganas de su ratito de protagonismo. Cansino, que eres un puto cansino




www.burbuja.info





MADRE MIA

A LO QUE LLEGABAN EN EL CENEIS

VEYED VEYED

*LA PORTERA X SALVAME DELUXE ON STEROIDS CON GRAN PRESUPUESTO *​








Villarejo quiso extorsionar a Miguel Sebastián con un supuesto amante cubano


El policía recibió el encargo del BBVA de "desestabilizar" a los integrantes del grupo que quería descabalgar a FG de la presidencia.




www.elindependiente.com




El polémico comisario ya jubilado bautizó aquellas pesquisas como _Operación Trampa_ y cobró por ellas más de medio millón de euros.

*«El mariquita del cubano loco»*

En audios a los que han tenido acceso ambos medios, Villarejo habla con el entonces jefe de seguridad del BBVA, Julio Corrochano, sobre hallazgos conocidos sobre la vida privada de Sebastián merced a los seguimientos ilegales que estaba realizando en el marco de dicho contrato.


*Villarejo.-*El mariquita del cubano loco, que voy a tenerle que darle yo un puntazo, que tiene cojones macho… Pero coincido con tu apreciación de que estaba el tío depre (Sebastián), está medio depre, no anda con buenas relaciones con el novio, también.

_«tensiones emocionales con su anterior pareja». Las gestiones de Villarejo habrían incluido, según puso por escrito en los informes remitidos al BBVA, «llamadas de voces masculinas insinuantes a la hora de cenar»._





*Julio Corrochano.-*Y le ves las fotos y las hostias…


*V.-*Está mustio [Sebastián]. No me extrañaría que esas llamadas y esos mensajes… Debe ser jodido, ¿eh? Ahí no llamas y mandando mensajes y el otro tiene que explicarle…Y, claro, yo no sé si fue éste o no… Yo tengo mis dudas. Igual se lo va a comer el puto cubano.


El polémico policía, en prisión preventiva desde noviembre de 2017, informó al banco de que la ‘guerra sucia’ contra Miguel Sebastián estaba surtiendo efecto, como acreditaría el hecho de que le había generado «tensiones emocionales con su anterior pareja». Las gestiones de Villarejo habrían incluido, según puso por escrito en los informes remitidos al BBVA
*, «llamadas de voces masculinas insinuantes a la hora de cenar».*



 
  


 Política  

 El director de seguridad del BBVA reconoce que el banco espió al ex ministro Miguel Sebastián 

El antiguo jefe de seguridad de BBVA ha confirmado, en declaraciones exclusivas a El Independiente, que su departamento contrató empresas controladas por José Manuel Villarejo para investigar a Miguel Sebastián, director de […]


El entonces agente encubierto había recibido una orden clara del máximo responsable de la Seguridad del banco cuando recurrió a los servicios de su empresa a finales de 2004: había que poner en marcha «acciones agresivas y desestabilizadoras» contra el grupo que pretendía descabalgar a Francisco González, quien presuntamente conocía de forma puntual el trabajo realizado por José Manuel Villarejo.

*«Acosar, desconcertar, dividir…»*

«Aunque parece un trabajo soterrado y con escasa relevancia, va cumpliendo lenta pero eficazmente su función de acosar, definir, desconcertar, dividir y finalmente dispersara los miembros que componen el Grupo Hostil», detalla Villarejo en uno de los informes. Esa estrategia maliciosa incluía la difusión de «bulos» y «rumores», como hacer correr entre el vecindario que Miguel Sebastián tenía «serpientes venenosas sin autorización y en unos recipientes sin las más mínimas medidas de seguridad».


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jun 2022)

* Escándalo judicial Magistrada del Supremo con presuntamente1.200.000 euros en paraísos discales *
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jun 2022)

*Ana Pastor y Ferreras son acusados de periodistas corruptos y de dejarse sobornar con presuntamente millones de euros en el paraíso fiscal de la isla de Jersey*









BOMBAZO, Ana Pastor y Ferreras son acusados de periodistas corruptos y de dejarse sobornar con presuntamente millones de euros en el paraíso fiscal de la isla de Jersey


La noticia saltó en el canal de Santiago Royuela en YouTube. Durante la emisión del mismo y con el juez Presencia como invitado salieron unas supuestas cuentas de Ana Pastor y su marido Antonio Gar…




invierte.biz






La noticia saltó en el canal de Santiago Royuela en YouTube. Durante la emisión del mismo y con el juez Presencia como invitado salieron unas supuestas cuentas de Ana Pastor y su marido Antonio García Ferreras por presuntamente dejarse corromper y no dar informaciones sobre el llamado Expediente Royuela. Durante el programa además, Santiago Royuela dio los nombres de otros 50 periodistas que presuntamente tienen sus respectivas cuentas en el extranjero, sobornados para sólo dar la información que el gobierno de turno diga.






Entre esos 50 periodistas españoles se daban los nombres en el programa de Ana pastor y Antonio García Ferreras que aparecían con cerca de un millón de euros cada uno. Hay que recordar que Ana Pastor dirige una de las llamadas «agencias de la verdad» que son las que se encargan de decir lo que es verdad o no en redes sociales. Si lo hacen a golpe de talón o no eso es otro cantar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jun 2022)

*<< A la niñera, de Ana Pastor y Ferreras (viene cobrando ..) depende de los meses. 
Más de 1.000 €* >>








Ana Pastor revela cuánto le pagan a su niñera


La periodista, pareja del también periodista Antonio García Ferreras, habló en 'El Hormiguero' de la polémica sobre su escasa conciliación familiar como consecuencia de la cobertura que han realizado de conflicto catalán.




www.elespanol.com






*<< Tiene cama en casa . claro >>*







*CLARO *







​


----------



## Duda Metódica (12 Jun 2022)

Se acabó Leganes, para este final mejor hubiera sido no haber levantado la liebre. A ver cual es el antes y el después en el expediente, que ha anunciado Santi. No sería la primera vez que se crean grandes expectativas y al final no pasa nada, por lo tanto hay que coger el anuncio con pinzas.


----------



## Sdenka (12 Jun 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Según Royuela se avisa a los carrillistas-eurocomunistas, se les convoca en otro lugar. Se quedan en el despacho los prosoviéticos. Se presentan los fascistas y les liquidan con sus mariettas. Los fascistas querían frenar el proceso democrático, que incluía la legalización del PCE. Son unos fascistas muy tontos, porque consiguen todo lo contrario. Los comunistas salen del armario llevando los féretros de los difuntos. Poco después el PCE es legalizado. Pero ¿Qué PCE? el de Carrillo, el Eurocomunista antisoviético, que seguro que tenía el ok del Pentágono.
> 
> ¿De dónde saca esta información Royuela? de un camarada falangista, o de su cuerda.



Buenas javvi,

Teniendo en cuenta que Carlo Cicuttini estuvo implicado en el atentado y que _según fuentes italianas habría participado en comandos anti-ETA como los guerrilleros de Cristo Rey_ ¿no crees que la hipótesis más probable es que fuera el propio Covisa quien le dio la información a Alberto?


----------



## Tigershark (12 Jun 2022)

y los buenos del cni van a hacer algo o van a esperar a retirarse para escribir sus memorias , es que es increíble que tenga que hacerlo todo un padre y un hijo , yo alucino.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jun 2022)

* LA NAVE SINIESTRA DE LEGANÉS: LA OPERACIÓN RELÁMPAGO Y LA OPERACIÓN FRUSTRADA *

*"quemar informacion" ( sin sacarsale al tio la nave "como fuera ") xD con una entrevista persona sabiamente conducida *

UNA DE LAS CLAVES ERAN LOS ASIENTOS BANCARIOS DE UNOS DE LOS TIOS DE LAS NAVES. QUE CANTAN POR SOLEARES 

pero parece teniendo esa informacion , luego la operacion para sacar algo en claro era o asaltar la nave o coger al tio por banda y hablar con el
 


tenian asientos raros en paraisos fiscales de uno de los tios de la nave.
Y reconoce Santi que ni de coña han hecho bien la parte "operativa" .... que es transformar esa informacion poner presion de la manera adecuada para que o bien aparecieran
o bien el tio cantara


*recomendado verlo *

SANTI ESTA SIENDO BASTANTE TRANSPARENTE CREO

​


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (12 Jun 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> El problema es que ese vago y maleante se le caen las sortijas para buscarse un currelo, podia haber trabajado de abogado ( creo) o de camarero ( seguro) en vez de estafar, vejar y amenazar a incautos que le hemos donado como mi persona. Ver post 8025 en este mismo hilo
> 
> ¿ Que labor merece una compensacion, amenazar a los que le hemos donado o meter denuncias falsas ( segun se le acusa) mientras se vende falsamente del "perseguido creador de la dacion en pago" cuando es todo mas falso aun que el?
> 
> ...



¡Ja, ja, que divertidos sois los CM!, vais pagados y se os nota a la legua.


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 Jun 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> ¡Ja, ja, que divertidos sois los CM!, vais pagados y se os nota a la legua.




troll, inventate otra que esa esta muy vista y mira mi post 8025 en este mismo hilo, a mamarla que vas con retraso ( mental incluso) y a Mena, cuando me vas a pagar los 1000e que decias que pagabas? Me tienes frito Mena.


----------



## Bimmer (12 Jun 2022)

Llevo unos dias analizando el expediente royuela y cada vez cobra más sentido mi teoria que os dije en su día de que el ER está creado para normalizar la delincuencia y criminalidad en España, que si la familia Royuela están siendo usados para ello, son cómplices o no ya no lo sé, ejemplos hay muchos pero voy a poner el más reciente :


Lo de la comisaría de Leganés y el policia enano cabrón.


Rosillo dice ser detective y tal, pues por muchas vueltas que le doy no entiendo cómo cojones no grabó la conversación con los policias y la supuesta amenaza de asesinato (tirarle por la ventana), no hace falta ser detective para activar la grabadora del móvil cuando vas a denunciar que hay 40 muertos en una nave industrial en el mismo barrio que la comisaría y sabiendo que policias de esa comisaría se han pasado por la nave y no han hecho nada.



Pero bueno, supongamos que realmente no se le ocurrió grabar la conversación, vale, seguimos teniendo que cuando fue Santiago a la comisaría de Leganés, había como 30 personas con él en la puerta.


¿Por qué no entraron varios a la comisaría y grabaron a Santiago realizando la denuncia, mientras el resto grababan la entrada de Santiago y otros a la comisaría, el tiempo que se tirasen dentro y la salida de comisaría?


Lo que viene siendo un directo de youtube, ¿Por qué no hubo directo de la denuncia en la comisaría de Leganés? Porque si que hicieron un vídeo de Santiago y Rosillo dando un discursito enfrente de la comisaria a la gente que acudió a ver a Santiago.


Lo de que en España se quiere normalizar la delincuencia y la criminalidad es un hecho que podéis ver por ejemplo en youtube si ponéis esto : #spanishdrill


Os van a salir más de 17.000 vídeos de moronegrada con pasamontañas, mascarillas y armados con por ejemplo machetes haciendo apología de la delincuencia, criminalidad y violencia a través de "canciones", Youtube permite que estos vídeoclips los vean menores de edad ya que estos vídeos no tienen restricción de edad, algunos ejemplos para que os hagáis una idea :


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jun 2022)

AL FINAL ESTA LA COSA COMPLICA

POR QUE RESULTA QUE LOS TOPOS COBRAN... Y QUE ENCIMA TIENEN SUS PROPIOS INTERESES

ASIN QUE .... YA CON ESTE PANORAMA ..... PUES TAMPOCO SE VA A PEDIR MUCHO MAS DE LO QUE YA SE TIENE

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## Bimmer (13 Jun 2022)

Los que criticáis a Santiago no os habéis enterado del palo que va, es un crack.


Suelta perlas de vez en cuando, como esta de hacerse pasar por policias para sacar información :







Y como esta al final de este vídeo, me encanta cómo lo dice y deja caer como que no quiere la cosa, que tio  :


"Llevamos más de 30 años" (Hace alusión a que son un servicio de inteligencia funcionando desde hace más de 30 años).


----------



## javvi (13 Jun 2022)

Sdenka dijo:


> Buenas javvi,
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que Carlo Cicuttini estuvo implicado en el atentado y que _según fuentes italianas habría participado en comandos anti-ETA como los guerrilleros de Cristo Rey_ ¿no crees que la hipótesis más probable es que fuera el propio Covisa quien le dio la información a Alberto?



Buenas, retomamos el mismo tema cuando se ha cumplido ya un año.



javvi dijo:


> *PROSOVIÉTICOS (LISTER) Y EUROCOMUNISTAS (CARRILLO). ATOCHA 55.*
> 
> Para Don @Peritta: el video donde le contaba lo de Atocha 55 debe andar perdido entre más de cien. Pero, afortunadamente, Don Alberto lo vuelve a contar en una entrevista.
> 
> ...



En teoría sí fue Sánchez Covisa, es lo que afirma Alberto Royuela. Pero también añade alguna cosa más. Sus hermanos vuelven de la URSS. Son más de Líster que de Carrillo. Líster era enemigo acérrimo de Carrillo, representaba la lealtad a Moscú. Consideraba a Carrillo un agente doble. Creo recordar que, una vez que se legalizó el PCE, el primer viaje al exterior que hizo Carrillo fue a USA.

Eduardo García Serrano cuenta una de sus primeras entrevistas como joven periodista de El Alcázar, la que le hizo a Líster:

_Una de las primeras cosas que hice como periodista fue entrevistar al general soviético Enrique Líster, fue delicioso. Acababa de volver a España y tenía muchas claves históricas. No le gustó nada que le preguntara por Santiago Carrillo. Le despreciaba y ojo con el desprecio de los soviéticos y los stalinistas, es igual a gulag, a tortura y a muerte. Líster consideraba que Carrillo había sido un agente doble y un traidor y me dijo lo que él hubiera hecho con Carrillo: eliminarlo. Le hacía responsable por supuesto de Paracuellos del Jarama, pero también del fracaso del maquis. Según Líster, Carrillo traía a los maquis a España y a la vez colaboraba con el régimen denunciando cuantos maquis iban a entrar y por dónde. Me decía «mire usted, jovencito, alguien que se ha librado de todas las purgas de Stalin, que salió indemne de la Guerra Civil Española y de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, es alguien muy dudoso»._​








Eduardo García Serrano: "En Intereconomía se criticó a ZP y ahora a Rajoy, así nos luce el pelo" - Periodista Digital


Desde septiembre de 2009, Eduardo García Serrano (Madrid, 1956) es colaborador habitual de los programas del Grupo Intereconomía, llegando a ser efímero director del diario La Gaceta y presentador de varios programas de televisión incluyendo El Telediario y un programa de entrevistas. En su...




www.periodistadigital.com





Si Sánchez Covisa avisó a Royuela de que se iba a producir la matanza de los abogados de Atocha (los prosoviéticos, los de Líster) ¿de dónde sacó Covisa esta información? ¿quién se la suministró? Royuela y Sánchez Covisa pertenecen a la Guardia de Franco. Los hermanos de Royuela no son unos renegados de la URSS. No es tan raro pensar que algún tipo de servicio prestaban a Moscú (todavía le queda algo más de una década a la URSS). Falangistas y comunistas parecen como el agua y el aceite, pero el mundo de los servicios de inteligencia es insondable, está lleno de doble y triple agentes. Es posible que Royuela no nos haya contado la historia entera. Podría querer proteger a sus hermanos.

No hay pruebas definitivas, pero creo que tampoco se puede descartar esta pista rusa. Que yo recuerde, en todo el tiempo que llevamos en este hilo, no se había tenido en cuenta.

Con el colapso de la URSS se disolvió la KGB. Pero no fue más que un cambio de nombre, con la Rusia postsoviética, los mismos hombres que estaban en la KGB están en el* Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior,* como se llaman ahora. Empezando por el propio Putin, y siguiendo por todos los que estén trabajando en la sombra. Parece como delirante que Moscú siga teniendo algo que ver con este culebrón de los Royuela, pero ¿Quién sabe?


----------



## Tigershark (13 Jun 2022)

Pues no sé lo que es el ER lo que si percibo es que sacar toda esa mierda a la luz incomoda mucho y el enemigo como vampiro ante la luz no ataca se aleja.. no quieren juzgarlo , para mi es una esperanza una bala de plata directa al cerebro de esa mierda ponzoñosa llamada r78 ,una pistola con cargador que se debe utilizar hasta que el bicho se venga abajo .


----------



## Kartal (13 Jun 2022)

Al final nada, no?

Vamos entonces es lo mismo que cada hilo que abre @renko


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Jun 2022)

LOS ULTIMOS 20 MIN TIENE ALGUN DETALLITO NUEVO MENOR INTERESANTE


LO QUE HABRIA QUE SOLVENTAR SERIA

* EL " GAP "*

QUE DICEN AHORA ENTRE

*A) LA CAPTACION Y OBTENCION DE DATOS DE " DON ALBERTO" *
QUE PARECE BASTANTE ACEPTABLE Y GASTANDOSE VERDADEROS PASTIZALES POR LA CAUSA


_
< sacando todo (lo que mena a escrito .. a ver si esto reviente de una vez > _ dice D. Alberto 

CLARO. es que eso es un objetivo entendible. pero demasiado poco concreto como objetivo  y que hoy 1 año despues vemos que la corrupcion es tan profunda que no hecho que REVIENTE TODO.

____________________________________________________________



*B) COMO CRISTALIZAR ESA INFORMACION EN ALGO OPERATIVO CON LOS MEDIOS
E INFORMACION LIMITADAS QUE LE DAN A SANTI . 
PARECE QUE TOCA CONCRETAR Y AFINAR MAS LOS PLANES *
EL TEMA ESTA EN QUE SANTI YA HA COMENTADO QUE LOS MEDIOS QUE TIENE EL, ES QUE POCO MAS SE PUEDE HACER
CUESTA TRANSDUCIR ESA CAPTACION DE DATOS ==> EN ALGO OPERATIVO" QUE ARRASTRASE SI O SI UNA JUDIALIZACION FAVORABLE O OTRO TIPO DE " REACCIONES " QUE PUSIERAN EN MARCHA OTROS PROCESOS



es decir : por muy buena informacion que le den a " Don Alberto " === > hay que filtrarla ===> estar seguros de que operativame se puede aprovechar ===> revisarla antes de darsela a Santi a o los " Seguidores" esperando un resultado positivo


Si se espera que SANTI alcance ciertos objetivos. Le van a hacer falta MEDIOS tambien a el. No esperar ahi .. que " LA MAGIA DE INTERNET" ...magicamente lo " auto organice todo" . por que eso no funciona asi.

internesante en cualquier caso la entrevista
​


----------



## Scout.308 (13 Jun 2022)

Vaya cuentos majaderos se inventa el Royuela ese. Y los fracasados van y se lo creen. 
Decidme por favor que al menos no ha puesto paypal para donaciones...


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Jun 2022)

Sobre el tema de la matanza de Atocha... Alguien chivó a los eurocomunistas de que no se acercaran al despacho el día de la matanza... La autoría se atribuyó a la extrema derecha. ¿Qué sabe Alberto Royuela?


----------



## javvi (13 Jun 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Sobre el tema de la matanza de Atocha... Alguien chivó a los eurocomunistas de que no se acercaran al despacho el día de la matanza... La autoría se atribuyó a la extrema derecha. ¿Qué sabe Alberto Royuela?



Es el vídeo que he colgado más arriba. Me cito a mí mismo un poste de hace un año. El vídeo está puesto justo cuando Alberto Royuela empieza a contar lo de Atocha 55.


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Jun 2022)

No creeras que fue la gente de Fuerza Nueva no? Ha dicho eso en serio? 

Todos sabemos que fue la red gladio con las famosas mariettas


----------



## Peritta (14 Jun 2022)

No tergiverses que "la izquierda" no era solo Carrillo. Y abogado laboralista también era Fernando Vizcaino Casas y éste era aún más facha que yo, entendiendo como facha a cualquier cortocircuitador de progres.
Niet. Lo que apuntan los Royuela es que el brazo ejecutor eran neofascistas italianos pero los inductores y financiadores fueron los gringos.
Bueno, los gringos en general no caramba, más bien algún organismo administrativo de nombre secreto o mu poco conocido y con las oficinas escondidas o disimuladas tras algún falso panel decorativo.

No vengas victimizando a "la izquierda" que ésta de victimita tiene mu poco.

Y si vas a hablar de conciencia habla de la tuya, si es que tienes de éso, que _de internis neque eclesia_ y ni el mismo Torquemada se atrevía a hablar de éllo.
_______________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## javvi (14 Jun 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> No tergiverses que "la izquierda" no era solo Carrillo. Y abogado laboralista también era Fernando Vizcaino Casas y éste era aún más facha que yo, entendiendo como facha a cualquier cortocircuitador de progres.
> Niet. Lo que apuntan los Royuela es que el brazo ejecutor eran neofascistas italianos pero los inductores y financiadores fueron los gringos.
> Bueno, los gringos en general no caramba, más bien algún organismo administrativo de nombre secreto o mu poco conocido y con las oficinas escondidas o disimuladas tras algún falso panel decorativo.
> 
> ...



Muy bien dicho Don Peritta. Me alegro de ver su comentario. Llegué a pensar que sus líneas aéreas ucranianas habían colapsado definitivamente.


----------



## Bimmer (14 Jun 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Lo de que en España se quiere normalizar la delincuencia y la criminalidad es un hecho que podéis ver por ejemplo en youtube si ponéis esto : #spanishdrill
> 
> 
> Os van a salir más de 17.000 vídeos de moronegrada con pasamontañas, mascarillas y armados con por ejemplo machetes haciendo apología de la delincuencia, criminalidad y violencia a través de "canciones", Youtube permite que estos vídeoclips los vean menores de edad ya que estos vídeos no tienen restricción de edad, algunos ejemplos para que os hagáis una idea :





Dije esto el domingo, horas más tarde el ministerio de justicia publica un vídeo explicando cómo borrarse los antecedentes penales y sexuales para obtener la nacionalidad española : 







Aviso de redirección





Esto es un antes y un después en el R78, se acaban de quitar la careta, a partir de ahora solo se puede ir a peor.


----------



## javvi (14 Jun 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Dije esto el domingo, horas más tarde el ministerio de justicia publica un vídeo explicando cómo borrarse los antecedentes penales y sexuales para obtener la nacionalidad española :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Increíble, no puede ser más descarado. No puede haber más maldad en nuestro propio Estado. Creo que también están como en USA, intentando desarmar THE PEOPLE, en cuya constitución la 2ª enmienda les da derecho a armarse para protegerse de un hipotético gobierno corrupto. El que no lo vea: gilipollas no, lo siguiente.


----------



## Liberal templado (14 Jun 2022)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Fuera del ruido que ese hace con esta historia de Leganés, ¿no tenéis la sensación allá en el fondo, fondo, que no se va a encontrar nada en la nave? Hablo a los veteranos: ¿cuántas decepciones llevamos ya?



Lo que ya esperábamos de Leganés. Nada de nada. Otro bluff. Empiezo a pensar que he hecho el gilipollas desde el primer día. Es que ni una prueba clara. Ni una. Joder, hay que tener la fe del carbonero para seguir en esto. Vaya decepción.


----------



## javvi (14 Jun 2022)

Liberal templado dijo:


> Lo que ya esperábamos de Leganés. Nada de nada. Otro bluff. Empiezo a pensar que he hecho el gilipollas desde el primer día. Es que ni una prueba clara. Ni una. Joder, hay que tener la fe del carbonero para seguir en esto. Vaya decepción.



Imagínate un servidor. La de veces que he rebañado la relación de los 800, buscando casos que nos diesen pistas para ir conectando unas historias con otras. Al final, citando a la más excelsa pluma de nuestras letras: 

_"Se enfrascó tanto en la lectura, que se le pasaban las noches leyendo de claro en claro y los días de turbio en turbio, y así del poco dormir y del mucho leer se le secó el cerebro, de manera que vino a perder el juicio»_​


----------



## Descansa Hombre (14 Jun 2022)

Con el ER estamos experimentando en directo una estupenda PSYOP, la estamos viviendo y la estamos reflexionando. No significa esto que haya que poner en tela de juicio todo lo que se cuenta, al contrario lo que se está produciendo con esta 'exposición' es el control de daños, a través de la puesta en escena de una telenovela, una serie de género conspiraciones, de esas que enganchan por su verosimilitud ojiplática. 
A estas alturas se podría convenir que los Royuela son simplemente unos personajes de reparto, la infiltración de inteligencia es obviamente el juez Presencia.
De una cosa puedes estar seguro:

Continuará...


----------



## Bimmer (14 Jun 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Increíble, no puede ser más descarado. No puede haber más maldad en nuestro propio Estado. Creo que también están como en USA, intentando desarmar THE PEOPLE, en cuya constitución la 2ª enmienda les da derecho a armarse para protegerse de un hipotético gobierno corrupto. El que no lo vea: gilipollas no, lo siguiente.




Si que puede haber más maldad, ya han abierto la veda, ahora van a ir a por la confiscación de bienes con la excusa de la ley de seguridad nacional.


Lo que han hecho con esto :


 


Si que es un control de daños, han comprobado que el populacho sigue domesticado, ellos seguirán yendo a más porque saben que somos como ovejas, a un lobo no lo puedes esquilar si no está muerto, a una oveja sí, nos están quitando todo empezando por la dignidad.


Un ejemplo claro con este vídeo de Santiago :





En comentarios no hay gente apoyando lo que dice, al revés, se escandalizan y van de buenistas a estas alturas, el español medio es muy borrego.


Y no será porque Santiago no lo ha recordado veces, el R78 representado por el PSOE es una organización terrorista y criminal, no son tontos ni inútiles que no saben lo que hacen como muchos borregos creen...


Ahora mismo si se hace lo que dice Santiago con cualquier abogado defensor de criminales, te canta la traviata y caen todos, con solo la declaración de un delincuente cae el resto y con él la oligarquía y estirpe funcionarial política criminal, parasitaria y cancerígena.





Liberal templado dijo:


> Lo que ya esperábamos de Leganés. Nada de nada. Otro bluff. Empiezo a pensar que he hecho el gilipollas desde el primer día. Es que ni una prueba clara. Ni una. Joder, hay que tener la fe del carbonero para seguir en esto. Vaya decepción.




Con el tema de las fosas hay otro tipo de "pruebas" que pasáis por alto, por ejemplo en la de Leganés tenemos al dueño de la nave, habría que informarse sobre ese tipo y estar al tanto de si casualmente fallece en los próximos meses después de publicarse los vídeos de las fosas en Leganés.


Os recuerdo que los alcaldes de Mequinenza y Vinaroz murieron "casualmente" meses después de publicarse los vídeos de las fosas en esos dos pueblos, y "casualmente" el alcalde de Almacelles donde se encontraban también unas fosas fue condenado a 9 años de inhabilitación meses después de dichos vídeos sobre las fosas.


----------



## Scout.308 (14 Jun 2022)

Brutal.

@renko, has donado ya?


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Jun 2022)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Con el ER estamos experimentando en directo una estupenda PSYOP, la estamos viviendo y la estamos reflexionando. No significa esto que haya que poner en tela de juicio todo lo que se cuenta, al contrario lo que se está produciendo con esta 'exposición' es el control de daños, a través de la puesta en escena de una telenovela, una serie de género conspiraciones, de esas que enganchan por su verosimilitud ojiplática.
> A estas alturas se podría convenir que los Royuela son simplemente unos personajes de reparto, la infiltración de inteligencia es obviamente el juez Presencia.
> De una cosa puedes estar seguro:
> 
> Continuará...




Inteligencia y ese tarado no pueden ir nunca juntas


----------



## Descansa Hombre (14 Jun 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Inteligencia y ese tarado no pueden ir nunca juntas



Los servicios de inteligencia van del palo de siempre. Presencia da el perfil, hay que tener en cuenta que un juez pertenece a la élite de la Admon por oposición, es el único tipo de persona que puede llamar de tú a tú a todos esos intocables y resultar creíble.


----------



## Decipher (14 Jun 2022)

No se preocupen por mi, solo pasaba a reírme de los magufos.


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Jun 2022)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Los servicios de inteligencia van del palo de siempre. Presencia da el perfil, hay que tener en cuenta que un juez pertenece a la élite de la Admon por oposición, es el único tipo de persona que puede llamar de tú a tú a todos esos intocables y resultar creíble.




Pues el impresencia resulta tan increible que lleva 2 prevaricaciones y va camino de una larga condena de prision por sus cuentos chinos querulantes.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (14 Jun 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pues el impresencia resulta tan increible que lleva 2 prevaricaciones y va camino de una larga condena de prision por sus cuentos chinos querulantes.



Yo creo que no.


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Jun 2022)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Yo creo que no.




Ya veras como sí, esta con una condena de 36 meses y ahora ha entrado nada menos que la Fiscalia General del Estado por todas las acusaciones que hace contra todos que ni dice presunto siquiera.

Un presunto subnormal y presunto taleguero, espero que le pongan el pompis como el fuelle de un acordeon dicho sea de paso y si, esto es un delito de amor, de mucho amor anal...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Jun 2022)

SOBRE LO COMPLICADO QUE ES

QUE MEDIANTE LA EXPOSICION PUBLICA DE LA CRIMINALIDAD Y CORRUPCION

CONSEGUIR QUE ESTO SE TRANSFORME O CRISTALIZA EN CONCIENCA SOCIAL == > MEDIDAS CONCRETAS PARA ACABAR CON ESA CORRUPCIO ENDEMICA Y SISTEMATICA A TODAS LAS ORGANIZACIONES DE TODOS LOS PAISES

Y COMO HAY QUE TENER ESTO EN CUENTA : ES DECIR
aqui podemos ver a todo un Senador de USA como es Chuck Grassley ... muy bien conectado e INFORMADO ademas.
En una de estas veces que se han expuesto y documentado de forma OFICIAL DENTRO DE LOS CANALES DEL PROPIO SISTEMA USA .. no se si en alguna especia de " Comision Parlamentaria" o algo de eso.

La corrupcion de HUNTER BIDEN en este caso ( BIOLABS ... totalmente COMPROMETIDO Y CHANTAJEADO por el CCP CHINO .... Metabiota | Castuzo de sueldazo BURISMA en UCRANIA |



https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/06/V1oV5uptOcTuxVK1LT16_15_3bdd622bb95934ee622253556275690d_video_original.mp4







___________________________________________________









Carole Parnell


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com





BIEN. PUES LA GENTE ES QUE NO SE QUIERE ENTERAR. LA GENTE VIVE EN CLAVE " IDENTIDADES" ( BANDERAS , ORIENTACIONES SEXUALES, CLASISMO SOCIAL , IDENTIDADES "CONSUMISTAS" ( "soy" lo que consumo o lo que gano )


asi que cuando les hablamos a muchos de corrupcion. lo ven todo a traves de esos prismas





la periodista sobre impuesta es coña . la foto de la lumi por los pelos es real
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________


||| ¿ Llevan mi bandera | identidad politica ||| ? ( si o no ? ) === > | los apoyo o no |

||| ¿ van a perseguir el ejercicio de "mi" sexualidad ? ||| ( si o no ? ) === > | los apoyo o no |

||| Esos hechos que estan exponiendo van a ir en contra a favor de mi NIVEL Y ESTILO y CAPACIDAD CONSUMIR |||
( si o no ? ) === > | los apoyo o no |
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________

y asi es la gente de imbecil xD

POR ESO AHORA CUALQUIERA DE LAS FACCIONES ESTA INTERESA EN UN SHOCK ENERGETICO QUE PONGA A LLORAR CON EL PRECIO DE LA GASOLINA Y COMIDA A TODO EL MUNDO.
POR QUE ES LA MANERA DE METERLE UN BOFETON A MUCHA GENTE Y PONERLOS A PENSAR 

ya sea para meter mas medidas NWO o para lo contrario
__________________________________________________________________________________


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Jun 2022)

HAN SUMERGIDO A PARTES DE LA POBLACION EN INTERESES " DE IDENTIDADES" FALSAS

SEXUALES | TERRITORIALES | " NACIONALES | ECONOMICAS | DE CLASES | DE PREFERENCIAS DE TODO | 

TODO PARA DIVIDIR . Y CON LA PROMESA DE OBTENER ALGO O PERDER ALGO SI NO DEFIENDEN ESAS "INDENTIDAES"



* Ultra MagaQueen *
@MagaMeg1989 

2 minutes ago we need to stop these demons 


LOS CASOS MAS EVIDENTES ES LA DE RECLUTAR A LOS CLASICOS TARADOS MENTALES QUE HACE DECADAS IRIAN POR LOS COLEGIOS CON UNA GABARDINA DESNUDOS A ENSEñARLES SU DESNUDO A LOS MENORES A LAS PUERTAS DEL COLEGIOS Y PARQUES INFANTILES

ELEVARLOS A LA CATEGORIA DE "MINORIA SEXUAL A PROTEGER " QUE ENCIMA PUEDEN EJERCER SU TARADEZ MENTAL DE FORMA PUBLICA A LA LUZ DEL DIA Y ENCUMBRADA


Pero lo mismo va para POLICAS | JUECES | SANITARIOS | Trabajadores sociales | Perodistas | 
||| esto seria IDENTIDADES PREOFESIOALES o SOCIO ECONOMICAS||

asi que van reclutando " CLASES AUXILIARES"



​


----------



## Debunker (16 Jun 2022)

Os cuento una historia que ocurrió hace solo dos días porque está enlazada con la justicia y que me ha hecho llorar hasta ahora mismo cuando lo recuerdo. 

Mi hijo tenía una cita en un hospital general (no me atrevo a dar más datos sobre que hospital), a las nueve para analítica y después una cita a las 11,20 con el especialista que, ambos sabíamos que podía ser a cualquier hora debido a que las consultas externas muchos, no todos , los especialistas, las hacen en sus turnos de guardia y se ahorran ir dos veces más a la semana al hospital a prestar el servicio de consulta exterior , después de la analítica fuimos a desayunar fuera del recinto del hospital y volvimos sobre las 11 , a esas horas de máxima actividad en el hospital , es un milagro encontrar aparcamiento, justo a unos 100 metros antes de la entrada al hospital, a la izquierda hay un gran aparcamiento que colinda con la con el Palacio o Ciudad de la Justicia y justo a la entrada de ese aparcamiento a la izquierda hay un espacio que, al fondo linda con un instituto , con mucha arboleda , palmeras etc. Toda esa zona los aparcamientos los controlan esos desheredados del sistema que te indican donde hay aparcamiento y te piden que los gratifiques como es de lógica. 

Según entro en el aparcamiento, el aparca coches de turno , me indica que tengo un lugar al fondo de ese espacio a la izquierda que he descrito, espacio muy ajustado a un escaso metro de la valla del instituto pero en plena sombra y muy fresco para el calorazo que estaba cayendo y decido quedarme en el coche leyendo en vez de acompañar a mi hijo al hospital que no me gusta y yo no era necesaria, el aparca coches cuando ve que me quedo en el coche , se acerca y me dice , señora aunque yo vivo en este parke tengo agua y jabón y puedo limpiarle todos los cristales del coche e incluso el coche por un € que necesito para mi bocadillo, yo ya le había dado un €, así que le dije que no y le dí 50 céntimos más y en esas estaba cuando observo que los alumnos del instituto en recreo en grupo de 3-4, comienzan a entrar y salir por un roto de la valla disimulado entre árboles y maleza y al poco me percato que uno de esos alumnos , obviamente marroquí o similar , sale y entra al instituto , solo , recorre el estrecho camino entre la valla y el aparcamiento en dirección a la Ciudad de la Justicia, vuelve , entra al instituto y 5 minutos después vuelve a salir y hace lo mismo, así que fijo mi atención en el chaval y me doy cuenta que está pasando drogas, supongo que hachis o maría en el interior del instituto y lo que más me jode es que hay una profesora o lo que fuera vigilando el recinto de recreo y no puedo entender como no se da cuenta de lo que ocurre y a saber por cuanto tiempo lleva eso ocurriendo. 

En esas estaba cuando el espacio colindante a donde estoy aparcada queda libre y en escasos minutos el aparca coches dirige a otro coche que queda aparcado a escaso medio metro de mi coche , coche de alta gama, del que salen una familia árabe, ella con el velo o pañuelo, una chica y un chico y el marido , el hombre le da algo al aparca coches y el aparca coches lo tira al suelo y le dice que se lo meta por el culo , le había dado 2 céntimos, cuando se alejan el aparca coches se dirige a mí y me dice , se ha dado cuenta señora ? Hdp seguro que lleva el maletero lleno de hachís y me da 2 céntimos el hdp, yo que estoy cabreada por lo que he visto del instituto, le digo pues rómpele un espejo retrovisor lateral del coche que seguro le cuesta más de 500 € , el chaval me dice que él no hace esas cosas, va con una bolsa sucia de plástico y me dice , pero mire señora hoy es mi día de suerte , me explica que el espacio de aparcamiento no es suyo que pertenece a otra colega y debe abandonarlo entre las 12 y 12,30 , abre la bolsa y me enseña su suerte, un yogurt griego de esos grandes-enormes de Hacendado y un bocata envuelto en papel de aluminio donde le habían dado un bocado, el yogurt en la tapa tenía la fecha de caducidad y me doy cuenta que era del 15 de mayo, le digo que no debe comer ese yogurt porque lleva mucho tiempo caducado, me da las gracias y me dice que como no sabe leer , no puede darse cuenta y que además eso de caducidad no le dice nada, ¿qué no sabes leer ? le pregunto, pero ¿de donde sales tú para no saber leer? , Pues ni yo lo se señora, me dice, más allá de lo que me han contado sobre mí, mi padre abandona a mi madre y mi madre me abandona a mí cuando yo tenía dos años, soy de Sevilla, me ingresan en un orfanato y mi padre pide mi custodia cuando encuentra pareja y me voy a vivir con él , pero la pareja de mi padre rompe con él a menos de un año de vivir yo con ellos, durante un tiempo mi padre y yo vivimos en la calle, mi padre me enseñaba como robar bolsos y esas cosas y a eso nos dedicamos durante algunos años, pero cuando tenía 13 años, mi padre me vendió al club Arny ¿se acuerda señora del caso Arny en Sevilla?, Sí , le dije, claro está que yo no me acordaba en detalle de ese caso, pero cogían a niños vírgenes , los subastaban y se los follaban en una noche 10-12 hdlgp que aplaudimos en la tvs y los hemos hecho multimillonarios. Me dijo , pues yo soy José Antonio, el que denunció todo el caso, pero me dieron palizas insoportables para que negara las acusaciones, en esos momentos el chaval comenzó a llorar a moco tendido, entre sollozos siguió relatando , así que con 16-17 años me fuí de Sevilla y poco tiempo después conocí una gitanilla y su familia nos dió permiso para casarnos por el rito gitano, porque tenía cáncer y no le daban más de 1 año de vida, pero gracias a mis cuidados vivió 10 años, es lo más feliz que recuerdo de mi vida y lo que más me dolió cuando ella murió. 

Tomas drogas ? le pregunté, porros cuando puedo, especialmente si son de hierba, me contestó, pero no siempre puedo por el dinero, solo sueño en tener un techo, un televisor y un perro que me quiera , solo alguien que me quiera, en esos momentos yo comencé a llorar como una magdalena. Me dijo que le habían concedido , aunque todavía no había cobrado, una ayudita de 400 €-mes pero claro eso no le daba ni para alquilar una habitación y comer, y que no sabía como se las arreglaría con esa paguita pero que al menos hambre no pasaría. 

Alguno me diréis que me he tragado un cuento , este tipo de personas de la calle, no tienen credibilidad ninguna, pero yo se que no mentía ni había razones para ello, el relato es más amplio y sobrecogedor que no he sabido expresar, era demoledor.

Busco el caso Arny y analizo lo que dice la wiki y la sentencia y veréis lo hdp que son todos, policía, los super famosos , la justicia etc. 

"

"El escándalo fue enorme y se desataron todo tipo de rumores en la prensa y la ciudad de Sevilla. El 1 de octubre se inició la vista oral de juicio, imputando a 49 hombres cargos de corrupción de menores, aunque posteriormente se les retiraron los cargos a dos, entre los acusados se encontraban personajes conocidos como el presentador Jesús Vázquez, el actor y cantante Javier Gurruchaga, el humorista Jorge Cadaval, el juez de menores Manuel Rico Lara, Antonio Tejado (hermano de María del Monte) y el marqués de Sotohermoso, Ramón de Carranza y Villalonga.3

La mayoría de los hombres fueron acusados basándose únicamente en las declaraciones de varios menores, de edades comprendidas entre 14 y 17 años, que se prostituían en la ciudad.* En la vista oral del juicio se retractaron 13 de los 59 menores testigos, *exculpando a varios de los famosos acusados, diciendo varios que fueron presionados por la policía y la fiscalía para presentar dichas denuncias, mientras que otros dijeron que eligieron al azar a las personas que implicaron.3 Además se constataron numerosas contradicciones del testigo principal, el «testigo nº 1», *y la manifiesta animadversión del «testigo nº 19» hacia el juez de menores al que acusaba*.3 Todos los clientes acusados proclamaron su inocencia, unos adujeron que no habían mantenido relaciones con ningún menor, otros que siempre habían supuesto que en dichos locales sólo había adultos y otros que ni siquiera habían ido nunca al Arny, como se confirmó en varios casos."


Tras cinco meses en los que hubo varios aplazamientos se produjo la sentencia cuyo ponente fue el Magistrado Ángel Salas Gallego de la sección tercera de la Audiencia Provincial de Sevilla el 18 de marzo de 1996, en la que la mayoría de los acusados resultaron absueltos, treinta y dos de los cuarenta y siete imputados finales.4 Únicamente ingresaron en prisión dos de los dieciséis condenados: el dueño y el encargado del pub Arny, Carlos Saldaña y José Antonio González Losada, condenados a 33 años y 18 años de cárcel respectivamente. Y se condenó a los otros 14 empleados y clientes del local a penas menores, de entre un año y año y medio, por las que no tuvieron que ingresar en prisión. De todas las personas famosas implicadas solo resultó condenado Ramón de Carranza, marqués de Sotohermoso, a un año de prisión.45

*Controversia y perjuicios*


El juicio estuvo rodeado por la polémica, con acusaciones de diversos sectores de que se trataba de un juicio a la homosexualidad y de que se había montado el escándalo para tapar los de los GAL y la financiación ilegal del PSOE, partido en el gobierno.346 Además las defensas alegaron que se vulneraron derechos fundamentales y que los acusados sufrieron un juicio paralelo en los medios de comunicación donde se violó de forma sistemática la presunción de inocencia, el secreto de sumario y su derecho al honor.4 La sentencia desmanteló una amplia red de rumores y daños morales causados por los medios de comunicación a los implicados.

Jesús Vázquez, uno de los afectados y absueltos del caso, lo definió como el «último intento de los reaccionarios de aplastar lo inevitable». El daño moral que sufrieron los acusados fue enorme, «El vaso roto, roto está...» comentó Jorge Cadaval, y el económico también.4 Así, por ejemplo, Jesús Vázquez sólo facturó un 10% de lo previsto durante esa época. El presentador dijo por ello: «No todo lo público es publicable».4


El juicio estuvo rodeado por la polémica, con acusaciones de diversos sectores de que se trataba de un juicio a la homosexualidad y de que se había montado el escándalo para tapar los de los GAL y la financiación ilegal del PSOE, partido en el gobierno.346 Además las defensas alegaron que se vulneraron derechos fundamentales y que los acusados sufrieron un juicio paralelo en los medios de comunicación donde se violó de forma sistemática la presunción de inocencia, el secreto de sumario y su derecho al honor.4 La sentencia desmanteló una amplia red de rumores y daños morales causados por los medios de comunicación a los implicados.

Jesús Vázquez, uno de los afectados y absueltos del caso, lo definió como el «último intento de los reaccionarios de aplastar lo inevitable». El daño moral que sufrieron los acusados fue enorme, «El vaso roto, roto está...» comentó Jorge Cadaval, y el económico también.4 Así, por ejemplo, Jesús Vázquez sólo facturó un 10% de lo previsto durante esa época. El presentador dijo por ello: «No todo lo público es publicable».4




https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caso_Arnyhttps://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caso_Arnyhttps://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caso_Arny


----------



## Sissebuto (16 Jun 2022)

La ministra quercus condecora con la Gran Cruz del Mérito Naval al chueta Rafael Nadal.(Sólo lo había recibido un civil en toda la historia).








Rafa Nadal recibe la condecoración más inesperada


Rafa Nadal ha sido distinguido con la Gran Cruz del Mérito Naval con distintivo blanco por ser un ejemplo de superación y sacrificio y representar los valores de las Fuerzas...




amp-marca-com.cdn.ampproject.org












El mayor tenista de Israel es... Rafa Nadal


Jerrold Kessel publica en el diario Haaretz, de Tel Aviv, una interesante entrevista al profesor emérito de Historia judía en la Universidad Hebrea, Ezra Mendelsohn, al que le pregunta que conforme el equipo con los mejores deportistas judíos de todos los




www.mallorcadiario.com


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (16 Jun 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Os cuento una historia que ocurrió hace solo dos días porque está enlazada con la justicia y que me ha hecho llorar hasta ahora mismo cuando lo recuerdo.
> 
> Mi hijo tenía una cita en un hospital general (no me atrevo a dar más datos sobre que hospital), a las nueve para analítica y después una cita a las 11,20 con el especialista que, ambos sabíamos que podía ser a cualquier hora debido a que las consultas externas muchos, no todos , los especialistas, las hacen en sus turnos de guardia y se ahorran ir dos veces más a la semana al hospital a prestar el servicio de consulta exterior , después de la analítica fuimos a desayunar fuera del recinto del hospital y volvimos sobre las 11 , a esas horas de máxima actividad en el hospital , es un milagro encontrar aparcamiento, justo a unos 100 metros antes de la entrada al hospital, a la izquierda hay un gran aparcamiento que colinda con la con el Palacio o Ciudad de la Justicia y justo a la entrada de ese aparcamiento a la izquierda hay un espacio que, al fondo linda con un instituto , con mucha arboleda , palmeras etc. Toda esa zona los aparcamientos los controlan esos desheredados del sistema que te indican donde hay aparcamiento y te piden que los gratifiques como es de lógica.
> 
> ...



Espero, por nuestra salud mental, que su relato sea inventado.

Desgraciadamente, creo que es real.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 Jun 2022)

La


Debunker dijo:


> Os cuento una historia que ocurrió hace solo dos días porque está enlazada con la justicia y que me ha hecho llorar hasta ahora mismo cuando lo recuerdo.
> 
> Mi hijo tenía una cita en un hospital general (no me atrevo a dar más datos sobre que hospital), a las nueve para analítica y después una cita a las 11,20 con el especialista que, ambos sabíamos que podía ser a cualquier hora debido a que las consultas externas muchos, no todos , los especialistas, las hacen en sus turnos de guardia y se ahorran ir dos veces más a la semana al hospital a prestar el servicio de consulta exterior , después de la analítica fuimos a desayunar fuera del recinto del hospital y volvimos sobre las 11 , a esas horas de máxima actividad en el hospital , es un milagro encontrar aparcamiento, justo a unos 100 metros antes de la entrada al hospital, a la izquierda hay un gran aparcamiento que colinda con la con el Palacio o Ciudad de la Justicia y justo a la entrada de ese aparcamiento a la izquierda hay un espacio que, al fondo linda con un instituto , con mucha arboleda , palmeras etc. Toda esa zona los aparcamientos los controlan esos desheredados del sistema que te indican donde hay aparcamiento y te piden que los gratifiques como es de lógica.
> 
> ...



La mayoria masones de menores son pedofilos y escogen justo el trabajo donde pueden obtener ogts de menores coaccionandolos, o tu ogt o la condena. Un masonazo con peluquin psico-loco, el Javier Urra-ca, otro mariconazo donde los haya pertenece a este grupete y ademas la logia ya lo coloca en todos los programas de radio y tv posibles. Es un progre odioso y defendia en su dia al Rafita, ese psicopata que violo, quemo viva y atropello a Sandra Palo, una discapacitada y tras eso lleva como 100 detenciones o algo asi, una bala 50 centimos. Se lo dije yo en persona en una facultad y me aplaudieron como 500 personas, 50 progres me silbaron y este progre dijo: si fuera por mi nunca serias psicologo ( psicopata con ataque de rabia) Pues ya lo soy hdp masonazo, ahora vas y te quitas tu puto peluquin de amanerado narciso culoroto y pesimo psicologo. Otro de los ponentes era un julandronazo con mas pluma que un pato que todo indica era su novio/amante bandido.

Por cierto eso que cuentas tiene el mismo modus operandi que el Bar España. Gente de alto poder y masonazos rompiendo ogts de menores custodiados por el Estado creo recordar y segun contaba un menor, el presidente del Milan de la epoca asesinando de un disparo "por placer" a uno de esos niños.

Hace poco se ha condenado al marido de Monica Oltra, una comunista repugnante vicepresidenta de la C. Valenciana cuyo marido un cuidador de menores habia abusado de una menor.

Oltra es socia del burbujarra tambien con peluquin que tiene un escandalo de rotura de culo de otro menor.

Encima se gasta el dinero publico en una literal oficina de informacion anal, podriamos llamar un dia


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (16 Jun 2022)

Pero,

¿Qué coño está pasando?

¿Han salido "en tropel" todos/todas/todes al haber nombrado Santiago Royuela a alguien en particular?

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (16 Jun 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Os cuento una historia que ocurrió hace solo dos días porque está enlazada con la justicia y que me ha hecho llorar hasta ahora mismo cuando lo recuerdo.
> 
> Mi hijo tenía una cita en un hospital general (no me atrevo a dar más datos sobre que hospital), a las nueve para analítica y después una cita a las 11,20 con el especialista que, ambos sabíamos que podía ser a cualquier hora debido a que las consultas externas muchos, no todos , los especialistas, las hacen en sus turnos de guardia y se ahorran ir dos veces más a la semana al hospital a prestar el servicio de consulta exterior , después de la analítica fuimos a desayunar fuera del recinto del hospital y volvimos sobre las 11 , a esas horas de máxima actividad en el hospital , es un milagro encontrar aparcamiento, justo a unos 100 metros antes de la entrada al hospital, a la izquierda hay un gran aparcamiento que colinda con la con el Palacio o Ciudad de la Justicia y justo a la entrada de ese aparcamiento a la izquierda hay un espacio que, al fondo linda con un instituto , con mucha arboleda , palmeras etc. Toda esa zona los aparcamientos los controlan esos desheredados del sistema que te indican donde hay aparcamiento y te piden que los gratifiques como es de lógica.
> 
> ...



pobrecito.

Te contó esto o se le pasó por alto?

_Para entonces, ya había alcanzado la mayoría de edad y se enfrentaba a penas mucho más duras que durante su etapa de menor. Por esos dos robos con violencia e intimidación fue condenado a cinco años de prisión. Salió de la cárcel salmantina de Topas en diciembre de 2003. Menos de cuatro meses más tarde, a finales de marzo, ya con 26 años, mató a golpes a un hombre de 72 años con el que había acordado un encuentro sexual. Lo golpeó con una viga de hormigón después de una discusión sobre la relación que habían concertado, tras conocerse en la estación de Santa Justa._

Y se acordó de decirte que lleva ya, POR LO MENOS, 3 asesinatos? Hubiera sido interesante también saber cómo cuidó de la gitana durante 10 años si no ha estado libre más que a temporadas. Y cortas.

Todavía tienes ganas de llorar? Aaaay, abuelaaaa

Esto enlaza con el tema general y con tantos otros en una cosa en la mayoría de la gente se equivoca: se suele oir, y leer por aquí, que la verdad es la verdad la cuente Amagenon o su porquero. Pues no, señores, la vida no es así. No hay que creer o no creer a las personas por sus antecedentes o sus pintas, pero sí hay que tenemos muy pero que muy en cuenta.


----------



## Kolobok (16 Jun 2022)

El expediente Royuela es un chiste tan largo que ya ha perdido hasta la gracia.


----------



## Tigershark (17 Jun 2022)

El chiste es ver como este heztado  terrorista y asesino recula como un vampiro a la luz ante las informaciones vertidas del ER . yo me estoy partiendo la caja desde hace un par de años , los mandilones solo hacen que achicar agua ya solo por eso merece la pena , ver ayer el guepeto de Zapatero todo envejecido es un placer de dioses. Qué sufran esos bastardos por primera vez en su asquerosa vida , y lo mejor es que cada vez se habla más y más del ER.


----------



## Duda Metódica (17 Jun 2022)

Es lamentable que Santi se refiera a la bandera de España, como la bandera de un estado narcoterrorista. Es inaceptable, salvo que dicho estado narcoterrorista se remonte a la época de Carlos III. La bandera es un simbolo de la nación española, otra cosa es en manos de quien pueda estar el estado.
Respecto a lo de Bilbao, estoy de acuerdo en que hay que centrarse en reclamar la judicialización del expediente y aparcar cualquier tema político. Otra cuestión es si, dada la corrupción de la justicia que se deduce del expediente, la judicialización serviría para algo. Entiendo que no haya que inundar la manifa con banderas de ningún tipo, ni españolas, ni vascas, ni catalanas, ni de Madrid, ni de ningún partido ..., pero una cosa es no inundar y otra prohibir, no tiene porque haber ningún conflicto porque alguien lleve una ikurriña y otros lleven la rojigualda, o aparezca una bandera de cualquier asociación o partido. Con la obsesión de las banderas, Santi está indicando el camino a quien quiera reventar la manifestación, algo que no descarto que suceda.
En cuanto a las desavenencias con Elena (increada), es lamentable que estas salgan a la luz. La sensación que me ha dado es que Santi pueda estar resentido por haber sido rechazado por Elena, no obstante la verdad es que solo he visto los videos a trozos, el tema no me interesa mucho, no es más que ruido.


----------



## Debunker (17 Jun 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Y se acordó de decirte que lleva ya, POR LO MENOS, 3 asesinatos? Hubiera sido interesante también saber cómo cuidó de la gitana durante 10 años si no ha estado libre más que a temporadas. Y cortas.



Lo cierto es que esperaba más contestaciones a mi post como la tuya.

Supongo que esa historia que cuentas no la conoces porque tú estabas al lado, o sea que lo sabes por los medios , podrás enviar enlaces?

Todo este tipo de cosas , donde es difícil saber la mentira o la verdad de los hechos, deben ser analizadas desde la lógica , por eso he subrayado lo ilógico de este caso, de 59 menores testigos del caso Arny, 13 testigos menores se desdicen de sus acusaciones pero 46 testigos menores mantienen las acusaciones y sin embargo la sentencia solo tiene en cuenta a los 13 que niegan sus acusaciones y no a los 46 que las mantiene, llama también la atención que sirva de argumento en la sentencia la "animadversión " que tiene uno de los testigos menores al Juez de menores porque en principio, no tenía ni porque conocer a un Juez .

De la truculenta historia de dos robos violentos y 3 asesinatos, la verdad no entiendo, de ser verdad , como el tal José Antonio está en la calle ?, son 3 putos asesinatos , ya con solo uno y los robos violentos tenía para mínimo 20 años. 

Por supuesto, vete a tomar por culo con lo de abuela en plan despectivo, los jóvenes actuales , por el hecho de ser jóvenes y manejar la informática que no requiere inteligencia, os creéis que lo sabéis todo y sois unos mierdas analfabetos que terminaréis en ese mundo de locura que es el metaverso, la IA , transhumanismo etc. que sino se ataja acabará con el ser humano, este mundo es de locos de atar, rezo todos los días para que todos los putos satélites espaciales se vayan a tomar por culo


----------



## Debunker (17 Jun 2022)

paso de ver los dimes y diretes de esa "increada" más simple y absurda del rebaño del ER, desde el primer momento que Santi la promocionó, supe que lo hacía para follársela , por aquí lo dije, no tiene cerebro, ni soltura dialéctica, ni analítica, ni nada que aportar al ER y el viajecito a Bruselas juntos (Santi y ella) obviamente era para ver si caía en los brazos de Santi.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (17 Jun 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Lo cierto es que esperaba más contestaciones a mi post como la tuya.
> 
> Supongo que esa historia que cuentas no la conoces porque tú estabas al lado, o sea que lo sabes por los medios , podrás enviar enlaces?
> 
> ...



Bien mandado a tomar por culo. Lo acepto. Sólo que intentaba hacerte ver que era eso lo que él veía en tí: una señora a la que contarle una milonga lacrimógena. Y por lo que se ve, acertó.

Y que casi 30 años después vaya diciendo "yo soy aquel" a alguien que conoce durante 5 minutos..... pos eso.

El tema Arny yo no lo "viví", pero por aquel entonces era bastante progre y me movía bastante por ciertos ambientes y me consta que a alguno de los implicados les jodieron bien la vida cuando en su puta vida habían ni pisado el local. 

Por cierto, gracias por lo de joven. Más quisiera. A ver si la mierda analfabeta prejuiciosa vas a ser tú...


----------



## Debunker (17 Jun 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Bien mandado a tomar por culo. Lo acepto. Sólo que intentaba hacerte ver que era eso lo que él veía en tí: una señora a la que contarle una milonga lacrimógena. Y por lo que se ve, acertó.
> 
> Y que casi 30 años después vaya diciendo "yo soy aquel" a alguien que conoce durante 5 minutos..... pos eso.
> 
> ...




No quiero entrar en debate con este tema porque distrae del tema que se debate aquí, el que hubiera implicados inocentes, no quita para que el resto en gran mayoría fueran culpables.

Lo de "yo soy aquel" no se con que fín, ni iba a perder ni ganar nada, la historia surgió por mi pregunta de ¿donde has estado tu que no sabes leer? 

Lo que yo digo de los jóvenes prepotentes actuales es que les falta un mazo de inteligencia que es mucho peor que ser analfabetos, yo flipo cuando veo los programas de estudio de los adolescentes , con un año de colegio franquista, tenía yo más conocimientos de historia, geografía, filosofía, matemáticas que , los adolescentes de estos días , eso lo hacen a propósito, otra cosa no se explica, eso sí con 6-7 años saben moverse por todo tipo de máquinas absurdas del entretenimiento , con lo felices que éramos jugando a las canicas, sin basuras super contaminantes y las mierdas de hoy


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Jun 2022)

HABLAR DE BANDERAS = << SERA FEMINISTA O NO SERA >> 

HABLAR DE BANDERAS = << NO HA DE AUMENTAR LA HUELLA DE CO2 >>

CLASICA " MINORIA DE BLOQUEO " QUE UTILIZA SUS OBSESIONES IDENTITARIAS ( YA SEAN BANDERAS O GENEROS ) PARA BLOQUEAR CUALQUIER GRUPO PARTIDO INICIATIVA PLATAFORMA O COSA

QUE SE HA INTRODUCIDO COMO EL FEMINISMO Y TANTAS OTRAS COSAS PARA REVENTAR LOS MOVIMIENTOS DE IZQUIERAS Y CONVERTIRLOS EN FETOS MUTANTES OBSESIANDOS CON LOS TEMAS DE GENERO Y TEMAS TRANSVERSALES IDENTITARIOS

LO MISMO CON LA BANDERAS


----------



## Xequinfumfa (17 Jun 2022)

Yo no tengo ni media prueba de nada, lo que voy a decir es puramente especulativo, pero cada día que pasa estoy más convencido de que es así.

El mundo (no solo España) está controlado por unas élites que están, desde hace siglos, estrechamente vinculadas entre sí mediantes sociedades secretas (llamémosles, para simplificar, masones). Estas élites se infiltran en estamentos de poder (política, justicia, medios de comunicación, cine, deporte...) y captan nuevos miembros prometiéndoles promoción, excelentes oportunidades laborales, visibilización, etc. Los que se niegan, no llegan a las capas más altas. Los que llegan, están de una manera u otra relacionados con estas sociedades. En términos pragmáticos podríamos asegurar, sin temor a equivocarnos, que la práctica totalidad de primeros ministros, ministros, secretarios de estado y magistrados de tribunales supremos del mundo occidental están, directa o indirectamente, relacionados con estas sociedades. De igual modo, la inmensa mayoría de directores de periódicos, periodistas populares con amplia presencia en televisión o cantantes con grandes ventas y exposición mediática en el mundo occidental, también lo están.

Estas sociedades secretas se basan en el principio del pacto de silencio. El pacto de silencio se lleva a cabo mediante el chantaje mutuo ("si caigo yo, caes tú. Así que, por la cuenta que nos trae, nadie va a decir nada.") La manera más obvia de chantajearse mutuamente es mediante acciones moralmente oprobiosas y deleznables; entre las cuales hay dos principales: el asesinato y el sexo con menores. Los asesinatos se llevan a cabo en círculos super elitistas, pero presentan el inconveniente de que hay que deshacerse del cuerpo, borrar huellas, eliminar testigos no pertenecientes a las sociedades...resultan muy engorrosos y muy difíciles. Es mucho mejor, para la inmensa mayoría de estas élites de rango medio, centrarse en abusos sexuales a menores. Los menores provienen casi siempre (así resulta mucho más fácil) de centros de acogida y vienen de entornos marginales, migrantes y/o huérfanos. No es casualidad lo del Bar Arny, lo del Bar España, las filtraciones de Villarejo (en conversación con la Fiscal General del Estado) sobre las orgías de jueces con menores o los últimos escándalos de los abusos a menores en centros tutelados por el gobierno en Baleares o en la Comunidad Valenciana (lo del encubrimiento de Mónica Oltra a su, entonces, marido). Es todo lo mismo. Todos se tienen cogidos de los huevos mutuamente y todos abusan de menores, son grandes traficantes de drogas e incluso, en altísimas instancias, participan de torturas y asesinatos rituales. 

Repito; no tengo pruebas de nada, pero creo que está cada vez más claro (a poco que uno preste atención y sepa unir los puntos) cómo funciona realmente el mundo y en manos de qué clase de psicópatas hijos de la grandísima puta estamos realmente.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Jun 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Policía Nacional avisa de la llegada de mensajes NO FAKE a nuestros móviles a partir del 21 de junio.











La Policía avisa: si te llega este mensaje a partir del 21 de junio, SÍ es real e importante


No es ni un timo ni un bulo.




www.huffingtonpost.es





_Protección Civil informó a través de Twitter que se están realizando pruebas internas del sistema de alerta a la población RAN-PWS para el envío masivo de mensajes a través de teléfonos móviles._

_El servicio, según indican, estará operativo el 21 de junio. La Policía se ha hecho eco de ese mensaje para subrayar: “Se trata de un mensaje #real de @proteccioncivil en relación con un sistema de avisos de emergencias a través de telefonía móvil ¡Confía en fuentes oficiales!”._

2:17 p. m. · 16 jun. 2022·Twitter Web App



*.......RING RINGGGGGG ........*



*¿ si.... ? ¿QUIEN ES ? 
↓*






* SOY PAPI CHULO*











*"OH LORD ITS FUCKING COMING ... "*


NO AHORA EN SERIO. AUN SIENDO. SERIAN MUY TARDONES E IGUAL PUEDEN TARADAR AñOS . AUNQUE LA COSA PARECE QUE LENTISIMO PERO ALGUNAS COSAS VA HACIENDO





Mensaje de alerta recibido hoy en mi teléfono.


Se va viniendo...




www.burbuja.info









Noticia: - Proteccion Civil ha confirmando a las 2:17 horas en su twitter , como OFICIAL los EMS - EBS ( avisos emergencia) de prueba recibidos ayer 16 -6


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/mensaje-de-alerta-recibido-hoy-en-mi-telefono.1772989/page-14 https://www.huffingtonpost.es/entry/la-policia-nacional-avisa-si-te-llega-este-mensaje-a-partir-del-21-de-junio-haz-caso_es_62ab3508e4b06169ca95a2e8 Policía Nacional avisa de la llegada...




www.burbuja.info





​


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 Jun 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> paso de ver los dimes y diretes de esa "increada" más simple y absurda del rebaño del ER, desde el primer momento que Santi la promocionó, supe que lo hacía para follársela , por aquí lo dije, no tiene cerebro, ni soltura dialéctica, ni analítica, ni nada que aportar al ER y el viajecito a Bruselas juntos (Santi y ella) obviamente era para ver si caía en los brazos de Santi.




Anda, no hubo triqui triqui como yo pensaba?

Joooder que mal está el patio.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Jun 2022)

*RISTO MEJIDE ENTREVISTA ESTA TARDE AL JUEZ F. PRESENCIA EN LA CUATRO. LAS CUENTAS DE MAGISTRADOS*



* LOS FARSANTES DE LA CUATRO CORTAN A PRESENCIA AL DEMOSTRAR QUE ROBLES TIENE PASTA EN PARAÍSOS *
​


----------



## Kolobok (18 Jun 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> paso de ver los dimes y diretes de esa "increada" más simple y absurda del rebaño del ER, desde el primer momento que Santi la promocionó, supe que lo hacía para follársela , por aquí lo dije, no tiene cerebro, ni soltura dialéctica, ni analítica, ni nada que aportar al ER y el viajecito a Bruselas juntos (Santi y ella) obviamente era para ver si caía en los brazos de Santi.



Con qué cara pides a la gente dinero si después te llevas a una putuca a Bruselas para follartela y comprarle Chanel n5. Yo entiendo que es si dinero y que hace lo que quiera con el, pero una persona que está pidiendo día sí y día también donaciones para salvar España debe ser extremadamente escrupuloso en que se gasta el dinero.

Lamentable Santi, lamentable, lleva ya muchísimas salidas de pata de banco.


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Jun 2022)

Hoy he visto el video ese de Salvame Royuela y ha sido deplorable, pero que edad mental tiene el emporrao despechado y la clara tlp borderline inestable que se va de viaje con un pavo y no es para zumbarselo sino para calentarlo y sacarle los cuartos? ( por cierto es un sintoma eterno de las borderline, me acabo de leer otro manual de ese trastorno y me he conectado justo ahora que veo esto para comprar otros del mismo autor y eso mismo me lo han hecho a mi cuando era joven y pagapepsis incauto otras borderlines, a dia de hoy lo unico que les compro seria condones y para mi uso encima juas, que esas jetas son capaces de pagarlos tu y usarlos con sus macarras. Pues si que va tan colocao como los borrachos de bar que exponen sus miserias.

Y luego lo que tu dices, ha expuesto que una parte de donaciones va para financiar coitos que no se producen encima para mayor inri.

Al impresencia hoy lo he visto y me ha dado lastima y pena porque ya lo veo como un enfermo mental severo y ya me empieza a dar lastima en el sentido de cuando ves a un esquizo hacer locuras o un toc repitiendo ritualillos sin poder salir de ese embrujo. No se de que trabajara su mujer o si lo hace que espero que si lo haga, pero me dan pena los menores porque todo indica se los van a quedar los servicios antisociales cuando el colgao este entre en prision.

Al contrario que los dias anteriores no me he alegrado de su metedura de pata impresentable para un juez no decir siempre la coletilla "presunto" y que ya estaran redactando la denuncia y gorda. Esta es la "profesionalidad" del mayor colgao de la banda y que por sus trastornos megalomanos y antisociales no puede digerir la gravedad de donde se mete, este tio va camino de recoger mas años de talego que un puto etarra a no ser que lo metan como psicotico inimputable o lo condenen como la Noelia Mingo a ingreso psiquiatrico dada la gravedad de los delitos reiterados que va a tener que hacer frente. Estaran viendo que es lo mas humillante para este personaje, si el talego o la celda acolchada con los de la bata blanca y no lo digo de coña. He enganchado a varios forenses a este caso y todos me han dicho "querulante" cuando les estaba contando el caso y aun no habian visto ningun video, luego han visto alguno y no tienen duda ninguna de que segun ellos se ha de ingresar a este tio de forma urgente y que a tios mas sanos que a el lo hacen, asi que...

Por cierto, igual que Monica Oltra da pleno al 15 en este boleto, este pajaro tambien. La lista de items de diagnostico de los años 50 para la psicopatia

Items de diagnostico de psicopatia, segun Cleckley, joder tenemos euromillones, da pleno en todos

Ausencia de alucinaciones u otros signos de pensamiento irracional. ( bueno este item es el unico dudoso porque "pensamiento irracional" segun se mire si lo tiene, si bien no alucinaciones de ver brujas y duendes, solo ve "corruptos" hasta en la panaderia)

el resto lo cumple de forma extrema ( y como buen juez ademas, parece que va con el cargo) y sobre todo esta: Pérdida específica de intuición, el pavo es un kamikace y no es consciente de ello como tu bien dices con lo de hoy y esto ya, maximo mendigando el parasito este en vez de reciclarse en abogado o en currela, Vida parasitaria.


Ausencia de nerviosismo o de manifestaciones psiconeuróticas.
Inestabilidad, poca formalidad.
Falsedad e insinceridad.
Falta de sentimientos de remordimiento o vergüenza.
Conducta antisocial inadecuadamente motivada.
Razonamiento insuficiente y falta de capacidad para aprender la experiencia vivida.
Egocentrismo patológico e incapacidad de amar.
Pobreza general en las principales relaciones afectivas.
Pérdida específica de intuición.
Insensibilidad en las relaciones interpersonales generales.
Comportamiento fanático y poco recomendable con y sin bebida.
Amenazas de suicidio raramente llevadas a cabo.
Vida sexual impersonal, trivial y pobremente integrada.
Vida parasitaria.


De buena me he librado... vaya colgao este y el otro, el marajazal.


----------



## Uritorco (18 Jun 2022)

Cuando os dan de verdad, y a la vista de todo el mundo, como os escuece ¿a que sí? Tranquilo que aun queda una segunda parte... Y todo en diferido directo, como diría nuestro Iñigo.


----------



## Tigershark (18 Jun 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni media prueba de nada, lo que voy a decir es puramente especulativo, pero cada día que pasa estoy más convencido de que es así.
> 
> El mundo (no solo España) está controlado por unas élites que están, desde hace siglos, estrechamente vinculadas entre sí mediantes sociedades secretas (llamémosles, para simplificar, masones). Estas élites se infiltran en estamentos de poder (política, justicia, medios de comunicación, cine, deporte...) y captan nuevos miembros prometiéndoles promoción, excelentes oportunidades laborales, visibilización, etc. Los que se niegan, no llegan a las capas más altas. Los que llegan, están de una manera u otra relacionados con estas sociedades. En términos pragmáticos podríamos asegurar, sin temor a equivocarnos, que la práctica totalidad de primeros ministros, ministros, secretarios de estado y magistrados de tribunales supremos del mundo occidental están, directa o indirectamente, relacionados con estas sociedades. De igual modo, la inmensa mayoría de directores de periódicos, periodistas populares con amplia presencia en televisión o cantantes con grandes ventas y exposición mediática en el mundo occidental, también lo están.
> 
> ...



Pues claro que así es , y aquí dejo uno de los videos mas importantes del ER donde Mena habla con Margarita Robles antes de ser ministra y le cuenta para quien realmente trabajan , es de visionado obligatorio.


----------



## Debunker (18 Jun 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Con qué cara pides a la gente dinero si después te llevas a una putuca a Bruselas para follartela y comprarle Chanel n5. Yo entiendo que es si dinero y que hace lo que quiera con el, pero una persona que está pidiendo día sí y día también donaciones para salvar España debe ser extremadamente escrupuloso en que se gasta el dinero.
> 
> Lamentable Santi, lamentable, lleva ya muchísimas salidas de pata de banco.



Aunque la intención de Santi para llevar a la "increada" a Bruselas fuera follársela, tu no sabes quién pagó los gastos del viaje, puede que ella pagara sus gastos, y lo del chanel5 te lo inventas tú, en cualquier caso, Santi vive aislado, ningún contacto para un polvo, es un hombre en edad plena para follar que se convierte en necesidad , así que a mi me importa una mierda si tuvo Santi gastos extras en Bruselas solo para echar un polvo, se lo merece tanto como comer.

Infinitamente peor es lo que denuncia el ER, dedicarse a matar al mensajero como hacéis vosotros , demuestra nervios a flor de piel e inenciones de matar el mensaje.


----------



## Debunker (18 Jun 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Hoy he visto el video ese de Salvame Royuela y ha sido deplorable, pero que edad mental tiene el emporrao despechado y la clara tlp borderline inestable que se va de viaje con un pavo y no es para zumbarselo sino para calentarlo y sacarle los cuartos? ( por cierto es un sintoma eterno de las borderline, me acabo de leer otro manual de ese trastorno y me he conectado justo ahora que veo esto para comprar otros del mismo autor y eso mismo me lo han hecho a mi cuando era joven y pagapepsis incauto otras borderlines, a dia de hoy lo unico que les compro seria condones y para mi uso encima juas, que esas jetas son capaces de pagarlos tu y usarlos con sus macarras. Pues si que va tan colocao como los borrachos de bar que exponen sus miserias.
> 
> Y luego lo que tu dices, ha expuesto que una parte de donaciones va para financiar coitos que no se producen encima para mayor inri.
> 
> ...




De verdad yo no se que haces en este foro, lo tuyo con Presencia es enfermizo , tu eres el que estás para atar, MIENTES sobre la inhabilitación de Presencia , he leído toda la sentencia y puse aquí enlace a la misma, precisamente esa sentencia super corrupta me dejó clarísimo la persecución al juez Presencia, te lo vuelvo a relatar,

un tío en un momento que llovía torrencialmente , atropella a una mujer al salir de donde estaba aparcado, dándole un golpe con el lateral del coche, no para hasta llegar a un semáforo 200 metros más allá.

El tío que hace el atropello, es un don nadie, un ciudadano del montón, desconocido total de Presencia, pero el abogado de ese tío es conocido de Presencia y si quieres amigo, el Juez Presencia que juzga el atropello, dictamina que no hubo delito penal porque el acusado alegó que, no paró porque escuchó un golpe al salir del aparcamiento que fue cuando se produjo el atropello con el lateral del coche, pero debido a la lluvia no vió nada y siguió adelante, pero sí lo condena por un delito de faltas que, agiliza la compensación a la víctima que, solo sufrió magulladuras y argumenta que siendo la misma compensación económica la que iba a recibir la víctima siendo el delito tanto penal como de faltas , le sería más útil a la víctima recibir el dinero cuanto antes mejor. 

La acusación, que no es de la víctima, sino de la fiscalía, la víctima no se queja de la sentencia del Juez Presencia, se basa en que el abogado del acusado era amigo de Presencia y Presencia prevaricó en favor de ese abogado, no condenando al acusado con un delito penal.

Uno se pregunta porque tanto el abogado del acusado como Presencia iban a prevaricar por un asunto como éste, este tipo de juicios es el pan nuestro de cada día, el único dinero que hay por medio es la indemnización del seguro que va directo a la víctima, y el abogado del acusado iba a recibir más dinero alargando el juicio que terminándolo rápido, o sea que interés podrían tener el abogado del acusado y Presencia en ese asunto tan cotidiano y falta de interés y sobre todo donde no hay nada que rascar en cuanto a dinero se refiere? 

madre mía con la cantidad de sentencias injustas y prevaricadoras que hay todos los días en España y resulta que condenan a Presencia con una prevaricación del copón, ni con lupa en 100 años ves una sentencia contra un Juez más prevaricadora que ésta del Juez Presencia. 

ya me tienes frita con lo del Juez Presencia, no te soporto más , no me contestes te pongo en el ignore porque se me hace insufrible tu discurso continuo contra Presencia , según tu porque te estafó 50 €, si quieres yo te los doy si eso te hace olvidar a Presencia.


----------



## Debunker (18 Jun 2022)

Desconocía esos datos, pero aunque fuera así y se hubiera gastado Santi 2.000 € intentando follar, me da lo mismo , Santi lleva casi 3 años trabajando para el ER, su padre ha gastado una fortuna en esos papeles, que Santi tenga 2.000 para sus necesidades no solo se lo merece sino que es pecata minuta , suponen 2 € por día trabajado, mal pagá , me llaman la mal pagá y encima se expone, con riesgo al 100% , a que lo metan en la cárcel y lo dejen más seco que la mojama, como dicen en mi pueblo


----------



## Debunker (18 Jun 2022)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni media prueba de nada, lo que voy a decir es puramente especulativo, pero cada día que pasa estoy más convencido de que es así.
> 
> El mundo (no solo España) está controlado por unas élites que están, desde hace siglos, estrechamente vinculadas entre sí mediantes sociedades secretas (llamémosles, para simplificar, masones). Estas élites se infiltran en estamentos de poder (política, justicia, medios de comunicación, cine, deporte...) y captan nuevos miembros prometiéndoles promoción, excelentes oportunidades laborales, visibilización, etc. Los que se niegan, no llegan a las capas más altas. Los que llegan, están de una manera u otra relacionados con estas sociedades. En términos pragmáticos podríamos asegurar, sin temor a equivocarnos, que la práctica totalidad de primeros ministros, ministros, secretarios de estado y magistrados de tribunales supremos del mundo occidental están, directa o indirectamente, relacionados con estas sociedades. De igual modo, la inmensa mayoría de directores de periódicos, periodistas populares con amplia presencia en televisión o cantantes con grandes ventas y exposición mediática en el mundo occidental, también lo están.
> 
> ...



Los abusos a menores hasta su muerte, están por todas partes y lo increíble es que las víctimas en buena medida provienen de centros sociales bajo la administración, también los niños refugiados que desaparecen al por mayor, yo no entiendo como nuestras poblaciones pasan de todo esto, es la maldad hecha palabra y encima los hdp trabajando para hacer legal la pedofilia que, a este paso se hará una realidad, lo de UK es un sin parar, terminan con un caso y comienzan con otro, es increíble, y lo peor al final no se sabe tan siquiera si hay alguien condenado o que ha pasado con el caso, 
el último de estos casos,









Nuevo escándalo de abusos sexuales durante décadas a menores en el Reino Unido


Cientos de niños vulnerables bajo el cuidado del ayuntamiento de Lambeth en el sur de Londres fueron sometidos a una crueldad terrible y abusos sexu




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Jun 2022)

Doctor Papaya @Doctor33Papaya
3h
 
El impenetrable Castillo de Mequinenza,propiedad de una fundación filántropa de Endesa, alberga esclav@s como el de un señor feudal. Cuando no hay festín, limpian el castillo, hasta recibir a los Sres. de las cadenas giratorias, llegados en helicóptero.












Jun 18, 2022 · 7:37 AM UTC · Twitter Web App




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Jun 2022)

aburre un poco por que el rol que lleva es de dejar caer cosas para hacerse le interesante y luego esconder la mano

asi que puede acaba aburriendo.

por ejemplo esto de " si yo contara " = > tonto a babor que no tiene tanto que contar y estira el chicle

pero aun asi recopilo por si algo de lo poco que cuenta tuviera valor

19 Photos and videos

  

 
Doctor Papaya @Doctor33Papaya
2m

Cuando muera el Fiscal Mena, habrá que hacer una fiesta. Ese día no hay capítulo de Youtube. Ese día, nos vamos de guateque. Solo música de los 70.

Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero








Doctor Papaya @Doctor33Papaya
7m

Ya conté en noviembre que Alfredo R. me llamó angustiado la noche antes de darle matarile. Ya estaban los sicarios de la UME en la puerta de su casa. Poco se podía hacer. Me temo que fui el último que escuchó su voz. Lo de Mallorca fue su finiquito.




Doctor Papaya @Doctor33Papaya
13m

La gente no tiene ni idea de quien es Royuela padre en realidad. Si lo cuento, arde Twittter.​


----------



## Monsieur George (18 Jun 2022)

¿Ha vuelto a borrar la cuenta?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Jun 2022)

YASANFADAO





*QUE FILTRADORES MAS IRREGULARES TENEMOS EN ESTE PAIS*

QUE CRUZ... QUE CRUZ  VAMOS PAPAYA .... LEVANTA LA CUENTA Y DI COSAS JODER









Hilo Oficial Doctor Papaya


ADYANTE A LO DE MONICA OLTRA Y FABRA Graciela @Graciel04901221 En respuesta a @Doctor33Papaya San Juan día de ritual para satanistas varios. https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/hilo-oficial-doctor-papaya.1689242/page-189




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Jun 2022)

*ESTO DICEN*

EL STILL DEL VIDEO DE COLIN RIVAS ME HA PARECIDO CHULO. QUE PE NA NO TENERLO EN BUENA CALIDAC









Colin Rivas Show


Abriendo los ojos al mundo




colinrivas.show










*BUEN RESUMEN MONTANDO EL " REACTION TO" PARA NO TENER QUE VER LOS DOS PROGRAMAS EN DOS CANALES DISTINTOS*





​


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Jun 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> De verdad yo no se que haces en este foro, lo tuyo con Presencia es enfermizo , tu eres el que estás para atar, MIENTES sobre la inhabilitación de Presencia , he leído toda la sentencia y puse aquí enlace a la misma, precisamente esa sentencia super corrupta me dejó clarísimo la persecución al juez Presencia, te lo vuelvo a relatar,
> 
> un tío en un momento que llovía torrencialmente , atropella a una mujer al salir de donde estaba aparcado, dándole un golpe con el lateral del coche, no para hasta llegar a un semáforo 200 metros más allá.
> 
> ...




Pidele rollo a tu enamorado del impresencia, así comprobamos el unico item de diagnostico que psicopatia que no tenemos datos: Vida sexual impersonal, trivial y pobremente integrada.

Y no le condenaron 1 vez, manipulador, sino lleva 3. Otra fue por poner a sus amigotes de administradores concursales en sociedades en concurso de acreedores cuyo caso judicial llevaba el. Y "casualmente" los amigotes que le montaban las charlitas de la dacion en pago por las que cobraba y un juez no puede tener actividad economica de ningun tipo en la provincia que sea juez. 

Si un juez no cumple las normas mas basicas de su propia profesion es el puto colmo, cosa que se demuestra con su asociacion contra la corrupcion tan corrupta que no facilita las hojas de reclamaciones. Un endiosado que se cree por encima de todo.


Si eso no te parece flagrante, pues ponme en el ignore que viniendo de ti significara que voy por buen camino. Ya dijo el Duce: molti nemici molto onore, muchos enemigos mucho honor.

Tu impresencia es tan corrupto que me amenaza en directo, niega conocerme, su charo infame la Lidia trankimazines se dedica a ofenderme y manipular la verdad contra mi ( que no me conocian y tu mismo tuviste que borrar tu post cobarde cuando puse los pantallazos del Paypal y los incontables emails) y a mi como buen fascista, quien me ofende pilla la del pulpo.

y su asociacion contra la corrupcion, tan corrupta que se niega a facilitar las hojas de reclamaciones, no son 50 euros, es la traicion de un psicopata megalomano que ha de ser entalegado psiquiatricamente ya mismo por su propio bien y que es la mascota oficial de media España. ¿ Que la mayoria de jueces son igual o peor?, por supuesto que sí, pero este es pura morralla subumana.


----------



## Jurgenz (18 Jun 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Ha vuelto a borrar la cuenta?



La abre y la cierra según le da, ayer la cerró, luego estuvo twiteando por lo que he podido leer esta mañana y después la ha vuelto a cerrar.

Dejará unas cuantas perlas y o desaparece o monta otro show.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (18 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *ESTO DICEN*
> 
> EL STILL DEL VIDEO DE COLIN RIVAS ME HA PARECIDO CHULO. QUE PE NA NO TENERLO EN BUENA CALIDAC
> 
> ...



Por lo pronto ya no se habla de muertos, de los delitos de sangre hemos pasado de lleno al terreno de los delitos económicos.

Continuará....el show


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Jun 2022)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Por lo pronto ya no se habla de muertos, de los delitos de sangre hemos pasado de lleno al terreno de los delitos económicos.
> 
> Continuará....el show



Es que es flipante que la gente no haya saltado cuando los han matado o esterilizado a los hijos, sobrinos y nietos

y no les hayan sedado en masa a los padres abuelos y tios con propofol y fentanilo en las residencias ... y eso los afortunados que hubieran dejado morir de ser y cosas asin

al tiempo que los frien con antenas y o otros toxicos

la gente lo entiende como "un sacrificio que pide el poder" para que el mundo gire y la gente traga

entonces queda el SHOCK ECONOMICO, truncar cualquier perspectiva de bienestar economico y materal


por cierto : dijo SANTI que su padre ... ( D. Alberto ) estaba vacuando ( !!!!!!! ) con todo lo que sabe D. Alberto de como funciona el mundo y se pone la vacuna   

esto lo digo entender lo que es la mentidad de las personas mayores a esas edades


----------



## Monsieur George (18 Jun 2022)

Lo digo en serio. Si Santi se lo sabe tomar con humor, el video es una mina para difundir el Expediente.


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Jun 2022)

Necesito mi dosis del prevaricador hoy,

y a debunker: jdt tragedia para ti, tragedy for you


----------



## ravenare (18 Jun 2022)

A mi me mola esa tía. Para un ratico claro.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jun 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Lo digo en serio. Si Santi se lo sabe tomar con humor, el video es una mina para difundir el Expediente.



 

no pues dentro de lo que cabe sale hasta bien

en los directos tambiene esta hciendo tecnicas de relajacion

o de " afinamiento" como el otro en un directo con presencia, estaba juntando las puntas de los dedos

claro que si le pones pedos de fondo y musica xD


----------



## Liberal templado (19 Jun 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Lo digo en serio. Si Santi se lo sabe tomar con humor, el video es una mina para difundir el Expediente.



jajajajjaja. Dentro de los temas más serios hay lugar para la hilaridad. Brutal, sencillamente brutal. Todo esto supongo que para intentar zumbarse a la de los cataríes, ¿no? 

O sea, si juntamos el bailoteo de Santi junto con ir a una misa en latín, reconoceremos que estamos cerca del culmen de gilipolladas que puede hacer el género masculino para arrimar el ascua a la sardina jajajajajajajja

Un antes y un después de este vídeo. Definitivo.


----------



## Tigershark (19 Jun 2022)

Habemus directo con Santi ;



y los niños al salón.


----------



## Tigershark (19 Jun 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> A mi me mola esa tía. Para un ratico claro.



Tu detector de locas está averiao.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (19 Jun 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Habemus directo con Santi ;
> 
> 
> 
> y los niños al salón.



Exito Total en Narco-Euskadi.

Ya es mas divertido ver el salseo de la Increada que a este lumpen drogadicto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jun 2022)

EN RESUMEN. LA PRESIDENCIA DE BIDEN ES UN TEATRO. HACEN COSAS PLANIFICADAS AñOS ANTES

₱₳₮Ɽł₵₭ ⱧɆ₦ⱤɎ
Forwarded from Dave
Biden bike fall, DECODE! June 18th.

Drop 1500, timestamp 6:18:, picture of a bike + 'POTUS' & 'morning'.

*NO COINCIDENCES. FULL CONTROL. SOBRE BIDEN *

t.me/Patrick17HenryV9/516 1.6K viewsPatrick Henry , Jun 18 at 22:42










Drop Search Results: #1500







qalerts.app










BIDEN se cae de una bici cerca de casa. se pega guarrapaso. 153 => " Biden, , la salida del escenario por la izquierda" decian ayer. y PUM


153 ahora amplio biden se acaba de caer escenificadamente de una bici cerca de su casa en Delaware https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/biden-se-cae-de-una-bici-cerca-de-casa-se-pega-guarrapaso-153-biden-la-salida-del-escenario-por-la-izquierda-decian-ayer-y-pum.1774370/ Jean...




www.burbuja.info





*Intelligence Drops*
1500
Jun 15, 2018 *6:18*:55 PM EDT

Access Kills. POTUS in good spirits today. Morning strolls are refreshing. 2.5 hrs 
Q








Drop Search Results: #1500







qalerts.app





*Anonymous* ID: 33af96 No. 1762746  7D14855F-3F11-46B0-BEF8-7420BF2EF055.png​
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


" TREMENDO " GUARRAPASO EN BISI DEL ACTOR PRESIDENTE POTUS 
EL 18 -6-2022

CUANDO TODO CAE ( BOLSA - CRYPTOS ) 






La criptohostia está destruyendo liquidez a lo bestia.


las criptomonedas cumplieron su funcion, servir de buffer de liquidez, ahora que ya han soltado la inflaicon son un juguete roto...




www.burbuja.info









Crisis: - El BITCOIN cae a $ 19,223.5 en la última hora!! 18,423.8 €


El 9 de junio estaba a 30k dólares Si llega a 15k dólares, estaríamos hablando de una fuga del 50% de bitcoin en 10 días. roto2roto2roto2roto2roto2 o_O o_O o_O




www.burbuja.info





TODO CAE . EL ACTOR PRESIDENTE BIDEN TAMBIEN CAE






​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jun 2022)

Por mucho que hayáis quemado la zona , y huellas que estéis intentando borrar, yo sé donde está la fosa de Mequinenza, donde arrojan los cadáveres de los niños que no les sirven cuando se hacen adultos. Se ve desde la azotea del castillo templario, dirección E (Cataluña)


10:20 p. m. · 18 jun. 2022·Twitter Web App








​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jun 2022)

Doctor Papaya @Tecn_perturbado​ 4h






Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


No veas con la increada, tiene mala hostia pa´ aburrir, eh? A una tia asi, le haces alguna putada y no esperes compasión, porque cuando te la devuelva, ya no va a andar con decimales. BOOOM. jajajajajjaja. Esto es mejor que el sálvame ese con mucho. Necesito mi dosis del prevaricador hoy, y a...




www.burbuja.info



 
Ha sido nombrar el Castillo de Mequinenza y las fosas misteriosas del Expediente Royuela, y la UME ponerse manos a la obra para q a nadie se le ocurra ir a investigar. En un desierto donde hay 4 arboles mal puestos y hay q hacer una obra de ingeniería para provocar un incendio.






​


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (19 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Doctor Papaya @Tecn_perturbado​ 4h
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, como la nave de leganes, si es que el que siga creyendo a este tipejo es subnormal jajajajaja

Se lo gasta luego en putitas baratas y no acepta un NO por respuesta el deforme obeso .


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jun 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Si, como la nave de leganes, si es que el que siga creyendo a este tipejo es subnormal jajajajaja
> 
> Se lo gasta luego en putitas baratas y no acepta un NO por respuesta el deforme obeso .



por eso hay que esperar a lo de las cuentas a ver si es invent o no

el juez presencia parece confiar en la fuente

por que en virtud de esa misma fuente creo, han declarado culpable a la Robles

asi que quiere creer que si esa vez fue buena

esta seguramente lo sea

( qye no tiene por que,..peeeero... quien sabe (

el deber de investigarlo tras la denuncia anonima es del propio estado

aqui es al reves, los que se sientren "el estado" se creen en el derecho y el deber de tapar la mierda y atacar al denunciante = > WRONG


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (19 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> por eso hay que esperar a lo de las cuentas a ver si es invent o no
> 
> el juez presencia parece confiar en la fuente
> 
> ...



Los Royuela son una pandilla de estafadores toda su puta vida, las cuentas esas son invent, todo es invent, no tiene nada que perder el drogadicto del Royuela y el Juez expulsado Presencia lo mismo, estan ya acabados de la vida, asi que, solo les queda esto.


----------



## Tigershark (19 Jun 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Exito Total en Narco-Euskadi.
> 
> Ya es mas divertido ver el salseo de la Increada que a este lumpen drogadicto.



Menuda tienen montada .. no negaré que está divertido .


----------



## Tigershark (19 Jun 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Los Royuela son una pandilla de estafadores toda su puta vida, las cuentas esas son invent, todo es invent, no tiene nada que perder el drogadicto del Royuela y el Juez expulsado Presencia lo mismo, estan ya acabados de la vida, asi que, solo les queda esto.



Vale genial es tu opinión muy respetable pero sino te crees nada no se que haces aquí.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jun 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Los Royuela son una pandilla de estafadores toda su puta vida, las cuentas esas son invent, todo es invent, no tiene nada que perder el drogadicto del Royuela y el Juez expulsado Presencia lo mismo, estan ya acabados de la vida, asi que, solo les queda esto.



YA PERO POR ESPERAR UN TIEMPO A VER SI SON VERDAD O NO

NO PASA NADA.

YO NO LES HE PUESTO UN DURO. SOLO ALGO DE ATENCION DE VEZ EN CUANDO​ 

*LOS MALOS => we have 1028 days left*





*ESO LOS MALOS *

____________________________________________________________________________________

*Pero Los Buenos vamos a nuetra bola
Tenenos nuestra propia linea de tiempo
RASTAFARI AVANZA *

*dice gematrix:* 

*Yo no estoy desesperado ....... como esos de las Agendas Satanicas Artificiales del 1028 ese ... yo tengo la paciencie de MI PADRE *​

im not desperate i have my fathers patience​2245​2382​397​










*¿ PROBLEM ? 
PODEMOS ESPERAR A VER SI SUENA LA FLAUTA. Y PARA FLAUTA ESTA*​


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (19 Jun 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Vale genial es tu opinión muy respetable pero sino te crees nada no se que haces aquí.



Descojonarme del Rayuela, si total, aquí la mitad estan para descojonarse, gente que se lo crea son 4 y donan agusto para hachís.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Jun 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Vale genial es tu opinión muy respetable pero sino te crees nada no se que haces aquí.



Ese no se ha enterado todavía de nada. Este tipo de personajes solo hacen el ridículo a estas alturas de la película cada vez que quieren desprestigiar el ER. El juez Presencia los ha dejado en su sitio ayer en el programa de Cuatro. Esta por salir en breve la información sobre Juanma Moreno y su esposa, y las cuentas que tienen en el extranjero.


----------



## Tigershark (19 Jun 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Descojonarme del Rayuela, si total, aquí la mitad estan para descojonarse, gente que se lo crea son 4 y donan agusto para hachís.



Reconozco que últimamente está divertido el tema , la guerra de vídeos con la increada esta siendo descacharrante ..., pero bueno eso no quita que llevan tres años de trabajo dando informaciones (para mi)valiosas.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Jun 2022)

Nada que ver con la manifestación de Madrid, pero en fin, al menos parece que no se ha visto banderas separratas por la misma.


----------



## Max Aub (19 Jun 2022)

El Royuela anunció que sabía la localización exacta de las famosas fosas. Sería tan sencillo como desenterrarlas y analizar los restos. Pero no, hay que seguir manteniendo el suspense para mantener a los cuatro borregos expectantes. El ER es otro test masivo de inteligencia como la plandemia y los chutes de ARNm.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (19 Jun 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Los Royuela son una pandilla de estafadores toda su puta vida, las cuentas esas son invent, todo es invent, no tiene nada que perder el drogadicto del Royuela y el Juez expulsado Presencia lo mismo, estan ya acabados de la vida, asi que, solo les queda esto.





Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Descojonarme del Rayuela, si total, aquí la mitad estan para descojonarse, gente que se lo crea son 4 y donan agusto para hachís.



Yo me lo creo y no dono


----------



## Eurostreamuno (19 Jun 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ese no se ha enterado todavía de nada. Este tipo de personajes solo hacen el ridículo a estas alturas de la película cada vez que quieren desprestigiar el ER. El juez Presencia los ha dejado en su sitio ayer en el programa de Cuatro. Esta por salir en breve la información sobre Juanma Moreno y su esposa, y las cuentas que tienen en el extranjero.



Depósitos e ingresos en cuentas bancarias en paraísos fiscales de personajes que aparecen en el Expediente Royuela:
-"La banda de los 100" (PSOE), 54 denuncias presentadas por Alberto Royuela y Juan Martínez Grasa en la AEAT de Barcelona, el 26-5-2004 , por importe de más de 5.246 millones de euros. Jamás se hizo nada.
-Almudena Marina Navarro Heredia 0,5 mill
-Andrés Martínez Arrieta 1 mill
-Andrés Palomo del Arco 1,2 mill
-Angel Luis Hurtado Adrián 1,8 mill
-Baltasar Garzón 0,75 mill
-Bañeres y Talón 6 y 4 mill respectivamente 
-Candido Conde-Pumpido agendas 1 y 2 1,1 y 0,6 mill respectivamente 
-Carlos Lesmes 17 millones
-Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, se ha denunciado varias cuentas y depósitos bancarios en Monterrey y Tampico (Méjico) y en Zurich (Suiza). En 2021, la esposa de Villarejo, utilizando una identidad falsa, tenía seis cuentas a la vista en Méjico, de las que se aportan los números de cuenta, con un saldo total de $7,296,014USD (6.304.341,10€); en Suiza 3.620.833 francos suizos (3.376.068,10€). En ambos países tiene 9.680.409,20€. 
También se denuncia que Mena paga la “cuota” establecida del 10% para financiar al PSOE. 
En la denuncia se recuerda a la AEAT que Jiménez Villarejo y su esposa, fueron denunciados también por nuestro Presidente y por el periodista Juan Martínez Grasa, el 26 de agosto de 2004, por no declarar decenas de millones de euros en bancos de varios países, aportando los depósitos en todos los casos. También se informa de las relaciones criminales de Villarejo con el Fiscal Jefe catalán Mena, que fue su subordinado en dicha Fiscalía, así como que ambos siguieron su carrera criminal tras su jubilación, en 2006 de Mena y en 2003 de Villarejo
-Carlos Ramos Rubio ing mill 2004 5 mill 2022
-Casteleiro Gamez Vidales 1,5 mill 
cada una.
-Carmen Lamela Díaz 1,2 mill
-Dolores Delgado 3 mill
-Margarita Robles 77,65 mill
-Miguel Colmenero Menéndez 1,2 mill
-Elisabeth Castelló Fontova 3.971.531 francos suizos
-Elena Guindulain Oliveras 1.259.761 francos suizos 900
-Enrique Barón Crespo 80 mill $
-Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva 3 mill 
-Enrique Sarasola Marulanda 12,5 mill $
-Felipe González Márquez 290,2 mill € y $
-Francisco Javier Solana de Madariaga 80 mill $
-José Joaquín Almunia Amann 27 mill $
-José María Mena Álvarez En 2021, en Mexico tenían un saldo $3,296,063USD (2.847.816,75€); en Suiza 5.060.396 francos suizos (4.718.318€) y 4.000.000€ en cuarenta depósitos; en Monterrey (Méjico) $44,000,000USD (38.019.528) en 88 depósitos; y $6,000,000USD (5.184.481,01) en Miami (EE.UU.). Se han utilizado identidades falsas.
-Josep Arimany Manso 3.093.874 francos suizos en Suiza, 2.936.000€ en Luxemburgo
-Josep Borrell 59 mill 
-Juan Alberto Belloch Julbe 41,7 mill
-Julián García Vargas 24 mill € 15 mill $
-Julián Sánchez Melgar 1,5 mill
-Luis Martínez Durán 1.032.750 €
-María Eugenia Alegret Burgués 6.739.666 francos suizos 
-María Rosa Turnes de la Infanta 1 mill
-Mariano Fernández Bermejo 18 mill
-Marlaska 20 mill 
-Narcís Serra Serra 54 mill $ 34 mill €
-Pablo Llarena Conde 2 mill
-Pablo Lucas Murillo de la Cueva 2 mill
-Pasqual Maragall Mira 167 mill $
-Santiago Pedraz Gómez 1,2 mill
-Sonsoles Espinosa 3 mill
-Susana Polo García 1 mill
-Vicente Magro Servet 0,75 mill
-Zapatero 5 mill


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jun 2022)

te cito para poder encontrarlo facil en el buscador luego con palabras que me sean familiares


PERSONAS SEñALADAS CON CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES DE LA TRAMA EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA FISCAL MENA














Colin Rivas Show


Abriendo los ojos al mundo




colinrivas.show







Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Depósitos e ingresos en cuentas bancarias en paraísos fiscales de personajes que aparecen en el Expediente Royuela:



*ESTO DICEN 

*
*____________________________________________________________________________________*

* "La banda de los 100" (PSOE), 54 denuncias presentadas por Alberto Royuela y Juan Martínez Grasa en la AEAT de Barcelona, el 26-5-2004 , por importe de más de 5.246 millones de euros. Jamás se hizo nada.
____________________________________________________________________________________*

_* -Almudena Marina Navarro Heredia 0,5 mill*_

* -Andrés Martínez Arrieta 1 mill

-Andrés Palomo del Arco 1,2 mill

-Angel Luis Hurtado Adrián 1,8 mill*









* -Baltasar Garzón 0,75 mill

-Bañeres y Talón 6 y 4 mill respectivamente

-Candido Conde-Pumpido agendas 1 y 2 1,1 y 0,6 mill respectivamente

-Carlos Lesmes 17 millones ( Tribunal Supremo ) *








_ -Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, se ha denunciado varias cuentas y depósitos bancarios en Monterrey y Tampico (Méjico) y en Zurich (Suiza). En 2021, la esposa de Villarejo, utilizando una identidad falsa, tenía seis cuentas a la vista en Méjico, de las que se aportan los números de cuenta, con un saldo total de $7,296,014USD (6.304.341,10€); en Suiza 3.620.833 francos suizos (3.376.068,10€). En ambos países tiene 9.680.409,20€.

También se denuncia que Mena paga la “cuota” establecida del 10% para financiar al PSOE.

En la denuncia se recuerda a la AEAT que Jiménez Villarejo y su esposa, fueron denunciados también por nuestro Presidente y por el periodista Juan Martínez Grasa, el 26 de agosto de 2004, por no declarar decenas de millones de euros en bancos de varios países, aportando los depósitos en todos los casos.

También se informa de las relaciones criminales de Villarejo con el Fiscal Jefe catalán Mena, que fue su subordinado en dicha Fiscalía, así como que ambos siguieron su carrera criminal tras su jubilación, en 2006 de Mena y en 2003 de Villarejo_

* -Carlos Ramos Rubio ing mill 2004 5 mill 2022

-Casteleiro Gamez Vidales 1,5 mill
cada una.

-Carmen Lamela Díaz 1,2 mill

-Dolores Delgado 3 mill

-Margarita Robles 77,65 mill

-Miguel Colmenero Menéndez 1,2 mill

-Elisabeth Castelló Fontova 3.971.531 francos suizos

-Elena Guindulain Oliveras 1.259.761 francos suizos 900

-Enrique Barón Crespo 80 mill $

-Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva 3 mill

-Enrique Sarasola Marulanda 12,5 mill $

-Felipe González Márquez 290,2 mill € y $

-Francisco Javier Solana de Madariaga 80 mill $

-José Joaquín Almunia Amann 27 mill $

Se han utilizado identidades falsas.

-José María Mena Álvarez:*
_En 2021, en Mexico tenían un saldo $3,296,063USD (2.847.816,75€);
en Suiza 5.060.396 francos suizos (4.718.318€) y 4.000.000€ en cuarenta depósitos;
en Monterrey (Méjico) $44,000,000USD (38.019.528)
en 88 depósitos; y $6,000,000USD (5.184.481,01) en Miami (EE.UU.)._

* -Josep Arimany Manso 3.093.874 francos suizos en Suiza, 2.936.000€ en Luxemburgo

 - Josep Borrell 59 mill





-Juan Alberto Belloch Julbe 41,7 mill

-Julián García Vargas 24 mill € 15 mill $

-Julián Sánchez Melgar 1,5 mill

-Luis Martínez Durán 1.032.750 €

-María Eugenia Alegret Burgués 6.739.666 francos suizos

-María Rosa Turnes de la Infanta 1 mill

-Mariano Fernández Bermejo 18 mill

 -Marlaska 20 mill

-Narcís Serra Serra 54 mill $ 34 mill €

-Pablo Llarena Conde 2 mill

-Pablo Lucas Murillo de la Cueva 2 mill

-Pasqual Maragall Mira 167 mill $

-Santiago Pedraz Gómez 1,2 mill

-Sonsoles Espinosa 3 mill

-Susana Polo García 1 mill

-Vicente Magro Servet 0,75 mill*

_* -Zapatero 5 mil*_l​


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (19 Jun 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Ese no se ha enterado todavía de nada. Este tipo de personajes solo hacen el ridículo a estas alturas de la película cada vez que quieren desprestigiar el ER. El juez Presencia los ha dejado en su sitio ayer en el programa de Cuatro. Esta por salir en breve la información sobre Juanma Moreno y su esposa, y las cuentas que tienen en el extranjero.



Ya sale la fosa de Leganes o que, siendo millonario el dientespodridos de Santi podria haber metido mas cash en esa "operacion" o solo chulea de pasta con las lumis que intenta conquistar con la piñata podrida y el cerebro podrido por las drogas.

El expulsado Presencia otro que va a vivir de la paguita toda su puta vida, no va a trabajar ni limpiando baños y su destino mas proximo es la trena, su mujer va a tener que comer muchas pollas ademas de pedir el IMV a los rojos de mierda que lo aprobaron.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jun 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ya sale la fosa de Leganes o que, siendo millonario el dientespodridos de Santi podria haber metido mas cash en esa "operacion" o solo chulea de pasta con las lumis que intenta conquistar con la piñata podrida y el cerebro podrido por las drogas.
> 
> El expulsado Presencia otro que va a vivir de la paguita toda su puta vida, no va a trabajar ni limpiando baños y su destino mas proximo es la trena, su mujer va a tener que comer muchas pollas ademas de pedir el IMV a los rojos de mierda que lo aprobaron.




TODO ESTA RELACIONADO



LA CAIDA DE LAS BOLSAS Y LAS CRYPTOS
ES UNA MANERA DE UN DEJANDO SECO EL PANTANO DE MIERDA DONDE TODAS ESTAS TRAMAS TENIAN LOS DINEROS
Y MEDIOS DE PAGO

LO IRONICO DEL CASO ES QUE SE SUPONE QUE UNA VEZ LOCALIZADO EL DINERO Y ASOCIADO A QUIEN LO TIENE.



*SE LES PUDE INCAUTAR DESDE EEUU*

*ASI DE FACIL - CHAS CHAS >  EXECUTIVE ORDER - 1221 - *

* ( DE HECHO ¿ YA SE HABRIA HECHO - caso ailon masc - Socios Saudies de Twitter y tantos otros ? ) *

Y DEJARLOS OTRA VEZ EN SIMPLES REMERITOS SIN COLCHINCITO








GovInfo


Official Publications from the U.S. Government Publishing Office.




www.govinfo.gov












​


----------



## Kartal (19 Jun 2022)

Gente con el CI del nivel de Renkito y sus multinicks.


----------



## Debunker (19 Jun 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ya sale la fosa de Leganes o que, siendo millonario el dientespodridos de Santi podria haber metido mas cash en esa "operacion" o solo chulea de pasta con las lumis que intenta conquistar con la piñata podrida y el cerebro podrido por las drogas.
> 
> El expulsado Presencia otro que va a vivir de la paguita toda su puta vida, no va a trabajar ni limpiando baños y su destino mas proximo es la trena, su mujer va a tener que comer muchas pollas ademas de pedir el IMV a los rojos de mierda que lo aprobaron.




La verdad es que eres un hdp integral.

Alberto Royuela tiene un buen patrimonio, a excepción de Santi, el resto de sus hijos no apoyan la denuncia del ER, algunos están en la judicatura y son de clase media-alta, pero no se exponen, saben bien lo que les puede ocurrir.

Lo que se denuncia en el ER es de horror y estás en tu derecho de no de creerlo, pero no tienes derecho a echarle mierda podrida encima, basada en nada más allá de tu opinión, solo por aquello de que en caso que sea verdad el ER , menuda la gentuza que nos gobierna.

Tu puedes decir toda la mierda que te salga de los huevos, no vas a pagar nada por ello, al contrario serás recompensado, eres una rata, los Royuelas se exponen al 100% a perder todo su patrimonio e ir a la cárcel sufriendo graves represalias por ello que Santi ya sufrió por mucho menos cuando estuvo encarcelado y sabe bien lo que le espera como pierda el pulso de su denuncia.

No hay dinero en el ER , los donativos no llegan ni a 500 € mes, pero sí exponen su vida, patrimonio y libertad bajo un yugo penitenciario


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jun 2022)

_"Gradualmente, luego de repente" _



TODO UNA VIDA DE HONRRADA CORRUPCION ... AHORRANDO COMO LAS HORMIGUITAS

PARA QUE TE LO INCAUTEN CON UN CHASQUIDO.... QUE INJUSTO 


PERO ESAS INCAUTACIONES O SOLICITUDES LLEVARAN UN PROCESO ¿NO ?

NO SERA TAN FACIL ¿ NO ?





________________________________________________________

PUES LO MISMO QUE PARA EL JUICIO SANTI O LOS PROCESOS QUE ARREGLAN ELLOS

*PONER " FEO MALO CACA - CULO - PEDO PIS" Y YASTA

QUE RECLAMEN *







​


----------



## Tigershark (19 Jun 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> Gente con el CI del nivel de Renkito y sus multinicks.



También hay que ser muy tonto o muy bien intencionado para poner la mano en el fuego por todos los hijos de puta que están apareciendo por el expediente. Zapatero Mena , gente realmente asquerosa en una entrevista a saber lo que hacen en privado , yo me lo creo todo a estas alturas , si somos imbéciles es quizás por creer que esto pueda cambiar algo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Jun 2022)

Biiien ahora a por el subnormal del diestro y a por el bizco este


Una web de Córdoba, salpicada en la denuncia de la Fiscalía contra el exjuez acusado de injurias y calumnias

* Una web de Córdoba, salpicada en la denuncia de la Fiscalía contra el exjuez acusado de injurias y calumnias *

*  — La Fiscalía denuncia al exjuez Presencia por calumniar a magistrados del Supremo y pide el cierre de su web  *
 









Fernando Presencia. FOTO: EFE 

Alfonso Alba / Alberto Pozas

18 de junio de 2022 05:50h 
0

 @AlfonsoAlba_   @albert_poux 

La Fiscalía de la Audiencia Nacional cita a una página web domiciliada en Córdoba en la denuncia que ha presentado contra el exjuez Fernando Presencia, al que acusa de injurias y calumnias a otros jueces, a ministros y hasta a expresidentes del Gobierno. La Fiscalía de la Audiencia Nacional ha pasado al contraataque y ha denunciado al exjuez por difundir en su página web que más de la mitad de los integrantes de la sala de lo penal del Tribunal Supremo tienen millones ocultos en paraísos fiscales. Le acusan de un delito de injurias o calumnias y otro más contra las altas instituciones del Estado y exigen el cierre cautelar de la página web de su asociación.
 
Expediente Royuela: un juez prevaricador y un ultraderechista te cuentan lo que nadie quiere que sepas

Saber más

En su escrito, la Fiscalía recoge varias diligencias de investigación encargadas, especialmente de la Unidad de Criminalidad Informática de la Guardia Civil. Así, el documento, al que ha tenido acceso este periódico, cita un informe de la Oficina de Enlace de la Guardia Civil. El documento señala que el pasado 6 de junio, la web eldiestro.es publicó un texto en el que alude al exfiscal general del Estado Julián Sánchez Melgar “al que se le atribuye la posesión de un millón y medio de euros en un paraíso fiscal presuntamente procedentes de sobornos”, señala el documento de la Fiscalía.






“Igualmente se atribuye en la publicación” al exfiscal general del Estado “el carácter de pieza fundamental en la trama delictiva que anida en la Fiscalía General del Estado y en el Tribunal Supremo”, señala el Ministerio Público. En esta web, “figura un link que da acceso a una supuesta denuncia presentada” ante la Agencia Tributaria “en la que se imputan al denunciante delitos de fraude fiscal, evasión y blanqueo de capitales”. La Guardia Civil, y la Fiscalía, sostiene que no se trataría de un documento auténtico.

El informe de la Fiscalía señala que “en el dominio eldiestro.es figura como administrador quien se identifica como Ángel Campos Rufián, domiciliado en Córdoba y en cuyo perfil de Instagram se presenta como editor del digital El Diestro”, resalta el documento.

Fernando Presencia ejerció como juez de lo mercantil en València hasta que el Consejo General del Poder Judicial le sancionó por organizar cursos sin autorización, momento en que empezó a ejercer en Talavera de la Reina como decano. Fue allí, desde su juzgado, donde favoreció ilegalmente a dos amigos en dos causas judiciales, hechos que le costaron sendas condenas firmes por prevaricación por el Tribunal Supremo y la expulsión de la carrera judicial.



Desde entonces, el exjuez -que todavía se presenta a sí mismo como magistrado- ha dedicado buena parte de sus esfuerzos a cargar contra los vocales, fiscales y jueces que en algún momento han firmado o avalado algunas de sus condenas o sanciones. Más recientemente ha empezado a hacerlo a través de su Asociación Contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública (ACODAP), apoyándose en ocasiones en documentación procedente del conocido como 'Expediente Royuela', según el cual una trama criminal liderada por el fiscal José María Mena ha ordenado cientos de asesinatos en España sin presentar más pruebas que documentación de procedencia desconocida.


* Una web de Córdoba, salpicada en la denuncia de la Fiscalía contra el exjuez acusado de injurias y calumnias *

*  — La Fiscalía denuncia al exjuez Presencia por calumniar a magistrados del Supremo y pide el cierre de su web  *
 









Fernando Presencia. FOTO: EFE 

Alfonso Alba / Alberto Pozas

18 de junio de 2022 05:50h 
0

 @AlfonsoAlba_   @albert_poux 

La Fiscalía de la Audiencia Nacional cita a una página web domiciliada en Córdoba en la denuncia que ha presentado contra el exjuez Fernando Presencia, al que acusa de injurias y calumnias a otros jueces, a ministros y hasta a expresidentes del Gobierno. La Fiscalía de la Audiencia Nacional ha pasado al contraataque y ha denunciado al exjuez por difundir en su página web que más de la mitad de los integrantes de la sala de lo penal del Tribunal Supremo tienen millones ocultos en paraísos fiscales. Le acusan de un delito de injurias o calumnias y otro más contra las altas instituciones del Estado y exigen el cierre cautelar de la página web de su asociación.
 
Expediente Royuela: un juez prevaricador y un ultraderechista te cuentan lo que nadie quiere que sepas
Saber más

En su escrito, la Fiscalía recoge varias diligencias de investigación encargadas, especialmente de la Unidad de Criminalidad Informática de la Guardia Civil. Así, el documento, al que ha tenido acceso este periódico, cita un informe de la Oficina de Enlace de la Guardia Civil. El documento señala que el pasado 6 de junio, la web eldiestro.es publicó un texto en el que alude al exfiscal general del Estado Julián Sánchez Melgar “al que se le atribuye la posesión de un millón y medio de euros en un paraíso fiscal presuntamente procedentes de sobornos”, señala el documento de la Fiscalía.






“Igualmente se atribuye en la publicación” al exfiscal general del Estado “el carácter de pieza fundamental en la trama delictiva que anida en la Fiscalía General del Estado y en el Tribunal Supremo”, señala el Ministerio Público. En esta web, “figura un link que da acceso a una supuesta denuncia presentada” ante la Agencia Tributaria “en la que se imputan al denunciante delitos de fraude fiscal, evasión y blanqueo de capitales”. La Guardia Civil, y la Fiscalía, sostiene que no se trataría de un documento auténtico.

El informe de la Fiscalía señala que “en el dominio eldiestro.es figura como administrador quien se identifica como Ángel Campos Rufián, domiciliado en Córdoba y en cuyo perfil de Instagram se presenta como editor del digital El Diestro”, resalta el documento.

Fernando Presencia ejerció como juez de lo mercantil en València hasta que el Consejo General del Poder Judicial le sancionó por organizar cursos sin autorización, momento en que empezó a ejercer en Talavera de la Reina como decano. Fue allí, desde su juzgado, donde favoreció ilegalmente a dos amigos en dos causas judiciales, hechos que le costaron sendas condenas firmes por prevaricación por el Tribunal Supremo y la expulsión de la carrera judicial.



Desde entonces, el exjuez -que todavía se presenta a sí mismo como magistrado- ha dedicado buena parte de sus esfuerzos a cargar contra los vocales, fiscales y jueces que en algún momento han firmado o avalado algunas de sus condenas o sanciones. Más recientemente ha empezado a hacerlo a través de su Asociación Contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública (ACODAP), apoyándose en ocasiones en documentación procedente del conocido como 'Expediente Royuela', según el cual una trama criminal liderada por el fiscal José María Mena ha ordenado cientos de asesinatos en España sin presentar más pruebas que documentación de procedencia desconocida.


----------



## Bimb0 (19 Jun 2022)

Si se lía tanto es porque saben que las notas son verdad.

De ser mentira se haría una prueba caligráfica a cada individuo implicado y se encerraría de por vida a los Royuela.

No se hace porque todo es cierto.

Lo demás son distracciones de gente que cobra por venir aquí a mentir.


----------



## Duda Metódica (19 Jun 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Si se lía tanto es porque saben que las notas son verdad.
> 
> De ser mentira se haría una prueba caligráfica a cada individuo implicado y se encerraría de por vida a los Royuela.
> 
> ...



El cierre de una web o canal o una sola condena, sin pruebas periciales caligráficas ni comisiones rogatorias para comprobar las cuentas, sería certificar que lo que denuncian los Royuela y Presencia es cierto. La constatación del narcoestado.


----------



## Kartal (19 Jun 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> También hay que ser muy tonto o muy bien intencionado para poner la mano en el fuego por todos los hijos de puta que están apareciendo por el expediente. Zapatero Mena , gente realmente asquerosa en una entrevista a saber lo que hacen en privado , yo me lo creo todo a estas alturas , si somos imbéciles es quizás por creer que esto pueda cambiar algo.



¿Quién ha puesto la mano en el fuego por nadie?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jun 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> El cierre de una web o canal o una sola condena, sin pruebas periciales caligráficas ni comisiones rogatorias para comprobar las cuentas, sería certificar que lo que denuncian los Royuela y Presencia es cierto. La constatación del narcoestado.



el problema es que les da absolutamente igual

estan en fase " patapum parriba " xD


----------



## Tigershark (19 Jun 2022)

Kartal dijo:


> ¿Quién ha puesto la mano en el fuego por nadie?



tu y otros al decir que todo son patrañas, indirectamente pones la mano en el fuego por su inocencia. yo por ejemplo veo a Mena en la entrevista con el Evole y es que me aterra y que decir del Zapatero.. son personalidades oscuras , siniestras , me cuadra mucho lo que sale de ellos en los papeles . cuestión de olfato.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (19 Jun 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> tu y otros al decir que todo son patrañas, indirectamente pones la mano en el fuego por su inocencia. yo por ejemplo veo a Mena en la entrevista con el Evole y es que me aterra y que decir del Zapatero.. son personalidades oscuras , siniestras , me cuadra mucho lo que sale de ellos en los papeles . cuestión de olfato.



Y la familia Royuela y su historial delictivo no te dan mala espina, te la da Zparo pero no te la dan los Royuela, curioso macho.


----------



## elnota (19 Jun 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Biiien ahora a por el subnormal del diestro y a por el bizco este
> 
> 
> Una web de Córdoba, salpicada en la denuncia de la Fiscalía contra el exjuez acusado de injurias y calumnias
> ...





Vamos, que a tí te importa un pimiento que el gobierno utilice la fiscalía para perseguir a todos los que acusen a sus amiguetes de presuntos delincuentes, en lugar de favorecer el verdadero trabajo de esa fiscalía (si fuese independiente), que es primero investigar los presuntos hechos delictivos denunciados por Presencia y Royuelas.

A tí sólo te importa que hundan a todos los que te caen mal.

Eres patético, el trol de los 50 euros.


----------



## rafabogado (19 Jun 2022)

Yo estoy intentando descubrir, a través de la Increada, quién escribe las "presuntas" notas manuscritas del fiscal Mena, a ver si lo canta:








A ver si entre tanto "corazón, corazón" va al meollo de la trastienda de los Royuela.


----------



## rafabogado (19 Jun 2022)

El culebrón promete mucho. Al final el expediente implosiona.


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Jun 2022)

elnota dijo:


> Vamos, que a tí te importa un pimiento que el gobierno utilice la fiscalía para perseguir a todos los que acusen a sus amiguetes de presuntos delincuentes, en lugar de favorecer el verdadero trabajo de esa fiscalía (si fuese independiente), que es primero investigar los presuntos hechos delictivos denunciados por Presencia y Royuelas.
> 
> A tí sólo te importa que hundan a todos los que te caen mal.
> 
> Eres patético, el trol de los 50 euros.




Troll?

Mira en este hilo el post 8025 con el paypal de esos 50 euros y luego vas y se la chupas a tu perro, trollaco.

Y lo que esa fiscalia ha de hacer es ingresar psiquiatricamente y hoy mismo a tu amo impresencia, antes de que la ristra de delitos que diariamente amplia por su severo estado psicopatologico le lleven a batir el record de condenas. De momento lleva 3 en firme y otras 3 o 4 estan ya sobre la mesa. Y me meo de la risa con los trolles a sueldo que le jalean en su youtube "el juez mas honesto de España" jajaja el segundo mas corrupto tras Estevill y en breve superando a Garzon.

Y tu, venga dona a caca-dap pringao o pide tu semanada por troll a sueldo a la lidia de los trankys y al colgao este.


----------



## Kartal (19 Jun 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> tu y otros al decir que todo son patrañas, indirectamente pones la mano en el fuego por su inocencia. yo por ejemplo veo a Mena en la entrevista con el Evole y es que me aterra y que decir del Zapatero.. son personalidades oscuras , siniestras , me cuadra mucho lo que sale de ellos en los papeles . cuestión de olfato.



Ah vale, que eres así de simple...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jun 2022)

yo paso de los videos estos de cotilleo

1 vale

pero tantos paso

lo mismo con el papaya

*el sindrome del streamer que tiene el 100% de la gente con canales o medios de difusion*

yo creo que todos los creadores de contenido que sigo.... caen en esto

empezar a perderse en sus rollos pensando que le van a ver su audiencia


----------



## Bimb0 (19 Jun 2022)

Las notas son impepinables y por eso nadie se querella y hace pericial caligráfica para demostrar que son falsas.

No os dejéis llevar por los asalariados del CNI. Nadie puede llamar genocida y ladrón a fiscales, guardias civiles y políticos sin recibir respuesta alguna durante décadas.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Tigershark (20 Jun 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Y la familia Royuela y su historial delictivo no te dan mala espina, te la da Zparo pero no te la dan los Royuela, curioso macho.



Te recomiendo que veas los primeros vídeos del canal , en ellos hablan de todas sus peripericias ,al menos estos se explican y no se esconden como Mena ,Zapatiestos y Villarejo entre otros... Les han tirado mucha mierda desde la prensa pero al final en el tema del Banco Central nada y en la bomba del Papus tampoco , además Don Alberto es un crack , un tipo bonachón pero me dirás que eso es subjetivo y sin importancia , también me afecta cuando llora por su hijo asesinado ..pero claro somos humanos.




Kartal dijo:


> Ah vale, que eres así de simple...



Pues si soy un simplón y un idealista , me gustaría que España fuera un lugar mejor ,creo en la gente de lo común pero no en sus altas esferas.


----------



## Debunker (20 Jun 2022)

Como siempre, lo mejor e imprescindible es seguir la ruta del dinero, los que dicen que los Royuelas se inventan la historia con más de 8.000 notas escritas falsas y un montón de otra información inventada como las cuentas bancarias para pedir dinero en youtube , tendrán que reconocer que falsificar tanto documento conlleva mucho trabajo e imaginación y deberían indagar que ingresos tienen por la denuncia del ER los Royuelas y en general del canal de youtube.

Deberían saber que patrimonio tiene Alberto Royuela para que se lo juegue con la denuncia del ER. Deberían de saber que los Royuelas si saben que todo el ER es inventado, se juegan no solo su patrimonio hasta el último céntimo, sino su libertad para el resto de sus vidas porque aunque sobrevivan a la prisión iban a quedar muy tocados, una cárcel es una cárcel y su ley es la selva, los del gran poder se ensañarían con ellos.

Puede haber alguien tan estúpido y absolutamente idiota para denunciar lo que los Royuelas denuncian con papeles falsificados ? , hay alguien en el mundo que haga algo así? Es decir que, con mentiras acusen de asesinatos a mogollón, tráfico de drogas, todos los delitos del código penal y más , y robo atroz a los más poderosos de un país salpicando otros grandes poderes de otros países sabiendo que todo es falso? 

Yo no tenía ni tengo grandes esperanzas de que el ER triunfe porque lo veo por todo el mundo, lo de EEUU es increíble tanto el pucherazo de las elecciones como la trama de Hunter Biden, el asalto al Capitolio y sobre todo las redes pederastas del gran poder, las pruebas son abrumadoras pero no hay nada que hacer y ya que menciono las redes pederastas y crímenes de horror contra menores que incluyen a bebés de los grandes poderes es la misma historia, se denuncian , se forma un revuelo y luego nada de nada y seguimos como si nada sucediera, lo mismo , si Dios no lo remadia, va a ocurrir con el ER, todos los que decimos apoyarlo calláremos como putas pero los Royuelas lo pagarán muy caro hasta con sus vidas en una cárcel , aún no he podido olvidar una nota de Mena donde da órdenes de violar a un preso día y noche, sin permitirle media hora de sueño y hasta volverle loco si no dice donde tiene el alijo de un robo que Mena quiere para sí.


----------



## renko (20 Jun 2022)

louis.gara dijo:


> Renko, que te han parecido las versiones de Maná y Duncan Dhu que le ha grabado a la tipa esa a la que menosprecia al final del vídeo a la que quería conquistar a base de talonario mediante collares y Chanel n°5?
> 
> A mi me da penita, que se haya podido "enamorar" de semejante descerebrada. Habla bastante mal de su madurez emocional y estos derroteros a expediente Royuela Sálvame Deluxe una de dos, o son premeditados por ambos o le han hecho una emboscada de la que sale muy mal parado.
> 
> ...



Sigo ese culebrón un poco por encima y me parece patético, como no.

Pero tengo que decir que esa chica no es mala chica. Es peor Santi. Con diferencia. Está actuando como un despechado vengativo. Es un prepotente, un egocéntrico, es violento, miente y no hace otra cosa que buscarse enemigos por sus constantes salidas de tono irreflexivas. Se pone en contra hasta a sus amigos y a gente que le está ayudando. Se comporta como un amargado. Solo hace que generar mal karma. Aunque también hay que recordar lo que ha vivido. Nadie es así si no se ha comido unos cuantos traumas gordos antes.

Ella siempre lo defendió. El detonante de ese pique pueril fue una entrevista de ella a Coto Matamoros donde, según Santi, no defendió bien el ER. Y si que lo hizo pero, a Santi le hubiera gustado que lo hubiera hecho con más "vehemencia".

Con Javier Villacorta (EL Diestro) también se metió hace poco por una cosa sin demasiada importancia. Villacorta es un tio intachable que solo hace que sacar lo mismo que sacamos en este hilo, la verdad. Apoya el ER sin fisuras, a LQC, etc.....
Al final creo que lo han arreglado y no ha quedado en nada. Me alegro porque tengo en gran consideración a Villacorta, alguien mucho más cabal e inteligente que Santi.

Santi es un pésimo relaciones públicas. Solo hace que tirarse piedras en su propio tejado. Tiene mucho dolor interno que resolver y disolver.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

SANTI ESTA EN MODO YOUTUBER COñAZO

SE PIENSA QUE LOS VERSU S | ROAST | RANTS | ENZARZADAS CON OTROS PERSONAJES LE HARA GANAR VISIVILIDAD

NO ES ES ASI

HACES EL CANALO

ESO DEL AÑO ZERO DE INTERNET

YO VIDEO QUE VEO DE HABLAR DE ALGUIEN BIEN O MAL

VIDEO QUE PASO DE VER

DOS HORAS DE VIDEO QUE SE ACABA DE HACER HABLANO DE MOVIDAS SUYAS. ( OYE TENDRAN SU PUBLICO ) PERO YO PASO  


*SANTI COMO TODOS LOS STREAMERS Y DIGO ABSOLUTAMEN TODOS NO FALLA NI UNO QUE SE OS VENGA AL CABEZA*
entran en este SINDROME DEL STREAMER de ponerse la camara y empezar a hablar de sus historias mentales internas
pensando que sus 50.000 subscriptores lo van a seguir

se confora con 1.000 
incluson que 500 les escuchen su monologo interno ya les cunde por que es 499 que un amigo en un bar , el psiquiatra, el terapeuta - psicoanalista chileno , el coacher , el guruo sananda estos de ahora ç

asi que para EL STREAMER CON SINDROME DEL STREMAER ES 100 % PROFIT

PARA MI COMO AUNDIENCI ES CONTENIDO BASURA Xd


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

* 

EL FISCAL MENA PROPUSO MONTAR UNA FALSA QUERELLA A LOS MIEMBROS DE LA NARCOCÉLULA 
CONTRA LOS ROYUELA *



20 jun 2022 EL FISCAL MENA PROPUSO MONTAR UNA FALSA QUERELLA A LOS MIEMBROS DE LA NARCOCÉLULA CONTRA LOS ROYUELA​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

Trump 19 de Junio


*Al Final parece que ha sido : (C) CRASH before (D) DECLASS |*


*crashear la economia antes de desclasificar lo que sea que vayan a sacar. Trump en Truth Social*











Noticia: - Al Final parece que ha sido (C) CRASH before (D) DECLASS | crasear la economia antes de desclasificar lo que sea que vayan a sacar. Trump en Truth S.


Al Final parece que ha sido : (C) CRASH before (D) DECLASS | crashear la economia antes de desclasificar lo que sea que vayan a sacar. Trump en Truth Social...




www.burbuja.info










La demolición controlada de la economía


Yo no veo enlace a su web por ninguna lado. en la cabecera está la dirección web del tipo No habla de enlace




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> TODO ESTA RELACIONADO
> 
> LA CAIDA DE LAS BOLSAS Y LAS CRYPTOS
> ES UNA MANERA DE UN DEJANDO SECO EL PANTANO DE MIERDA DONDE TODAS ESTAS TRAMAS TENIAN LOS DINEROS
> ...





*SE LES PUEDE INCAUTAR DESDE EEUU*



*ASI DE FACIL - CHAS CHAS >  EXECUTIVE ORDER - 1221 - *


* ( DE HECHO ¿ YA SE HABRIA HECHO - caso ailon masc - Socios Saudies de Twitter y tantos otros ? ) *
_______________________________________________________________________

 Vincent Kennedy reposted

* Keri Alexander  * @KeriA1776
 20 hours ago  In response Vincent Kennedy to his Publication 04:33 AM, Jun. 20, 2022
_______________________________________________________________________________________________

* I couldn’t even begin to assume anything. Actions always speak louder than words. As with everything else happening, wait and see.*
I feelthis is a trick question, because nothing is as it seems
_______________________________________________________________________________________________

*IVANKA 1221*​
*1221 19 junio no pone año foto izq*
.​








GovInfo


Official Publications from the U.S. Government Publishing Office.




www.govinfo.gov












Keri Alexander


I couldn’t even begin to assume anything. Actions always speak louder than words. As with everything else happening, wait and see. I feelthis is a trick question, because nothing




anonup.com









​


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Jun 2022)

el impresencia va empericao?

seria el colmo ya.

yo diria que si, los sudores, no para de tragar flema pero no estoy al 100% seguro y por eso pregunto.

Y dice que el propio CNI le ha chivao de los corruptos sociatas, ojala si pero eso tiene 0 visos de ser real.

Y la presentadora tendra que decirle, a ver enseñe el remite oficial del CNI autentico o es el CNI del Pequeño Nicolas...

Asi tambien digo yo que el CNI me acaba de comunicar que la Virgen se ha aparecido en la Puerta del Sol no te jode.

Es terrible el colgao este, no se da cuenta de que su discurso, aun en caso de que tuviese visos de realidad, lo hunde el solo.

Un no colgao diria "comprenda que no pueda revelar la identidad de presuntos miembros del alto espionaje español que se estan jugando la vida luchando y filtrando corrupcion en aras al bien de nuestro pais o mañana aparecerian ahorcados, despeñados etc como suele ocurrir". Todo esto se revelara en la medida de lo posible cuando sea judicializado el caso, tengan paciencia".

Y este colgao era juez, si como el abogado, el que tengo aqui colgado...


----------



## Bimb0 (21 Jun 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> el impresencia va empericao?
> 
> seria el colmo ya.
> 
> ...



Si fuera mentira, se querellarian contra él. 

Basta con hacer requerimientos a los banca para saber si son ciertos. No lo hacen precisamete porque lo son.


----------



## Tigershark (21 Jun 2022)

Está demostrando ser un personaje tóxico donde los haya , desde su fracaso amatorio está perdido y más rencoroso que nunca con el mundo que le rodea , primero ese desprecio por la bandera de España , es típico de una persona nacionalista un patriota nunca diría cosas que ha dicho de ella y de los patriotas , pero bueno podía llegar a entender que en Bilbao llenar de banderas de España podía ser problemático y se lo pasé. luego sus mamazos a Echenique fue de lo mas repugnante , un tipo malo que ha dicho cosas de España execrables pero como es físico ... esto no es politizar el ER verdad?

Luego el pinchazo de Bilbao , los de vitiza se la jugaron y lo dejaron tirado a última hora luego de meses de contener a los patriotas ha quedado mal con ambos bandos ya que hubo muchos autobuses del resto de España que se anularon.Lo ha hecho tan tan mal que ha alentado a las diferencias cuando los que estamos con el ER no estamos en banderas.como se dice se ha ahogado en un vaso de agua.

Después su discurso en Bilbao fue bochornoso hablando mas de la señora de la bandera de España que del ER , luego cuando cortó el discurso del padre porque este hablaba de sus cosas falangistas..el abrazo fue patético mas para que callara que de sentimiento .

y podía estar hasta mañana diciendo cosas no poco importantes y detallitos relevantes pero para mas adelante. solamente espero se centre y se deje guiar porque los que aún seguimos con el ER estamos por encima de personalismos .Buenos días a todos .


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (21 Jun 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Está demostrando ser un personaje tóxico donde los haya , desde su fracaso amatorio está perdido y más rencoroso que nunca con el mundo que le rodea , primero ese desprecio por la bandera de España , es típico de una persona nacionalista un patriota nunca diría cosas que ha dicho de ella y de los patriotas , pero bueno podía llegar a entender que en Bilbao llenar de banderas de España podía ser problemático y se lo pasé. luego sus mamazos a Echenique fue de lo mas repugnante , un tipo malo que ha dicho cosas de España execrables pero como es físico ... esto no es politizar el ER verdad?
> 
> Luego el pinchazo de Bilbao , los de vitiza se la jugaron y lo dejaron tirado a última hora luego de meses de contener a los patriotas ha quedado mal con ambos bandos ya que hubo muchos autobuses del resto de España que se anularon.Lo ha hecho tan tan mal que ha alentado a las diferencias cuando los que estamos con el ER no estamos en banderas.como se dice se ha ahogado en un vaso de agua.
> 
> ...



Llevo diciéndolo desde hace meses.

El E.R. necesita un buen locutor. Un buen comunicador. No un chaval con tono monótono y cansino que "aburre hasta a las ovejas".

Espero que Miguel Rix pueda darle impulso mediático.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Tigershark (21 Jun 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Llevo diciéndolo desde hace meses.
> 
> El E.R. necesita un buen locutor. Un buen comunicador. No un chaval con tono monótono y cansino que "aburre hasta a las ovejas".
> 
> ...



Yo igual pero no suelo opinar mucho por aquí me limito a leer el hilo casi a diario , pero al tema como dices no sólo es que aburra es que tiene un ego elefantiasico pelea como bruce leee y mete puños como tyson es que cada puto video no hace mas que bronquear a sus seguidores , cada video tiene menos seguidores que el anterior . yo supongo que le habrán cortado ls información y se tendrá que dedicar al salseo.

y ya puestos otra es lo de apropiarse del ER como suyo .no perdona el ER es de todos . no sólo han asesinado a tu hermano javier. están matando a la patria y esa es cuestión de todos .

y bueno lo del video respuesta a inmaQ de ayer flipé . diciendo cosas como si estuvieran en la carcel los hubiera mandado al hospital...en fín... cada vez está más perdido y mete mas la pata pero lo peor es que piensa que tiene razón como el kamikaze en la autopista que se cruza con todos los vehículos de frente....

En definitiva sí sería adecuado un cambio de" presentador ". Rix ? es una posibilidad.


----------



## ilustrado (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## ilustrado (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## ilustrado (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## ilustrado (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

* NUESTRA PROPIA PRENSA: ESTÁ EN LA NATURALEZA DE UN JUEZ INVESTIGAR Y DEMOSTRAR. *
​


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Jun 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> el impresencia va empericao?
> 
> seria el colmo ya.
> 
> ...




Nadie dice nada de lo presuntamente empericao que va el corrupto delirante?




Menudo pajaro sin dinero para alimentar a 4 menores y se funde las donaciones de incautos en pica pica, venga seguid apoyando y donando, cada vez me da mas asco.

Expediente politoxis se deberia llamar, un porrero psicotico y un presunto psicopata empericao megalomano y mentiroso compulsivo mas un demente severo como majara-zal son los valedores del caso ya solo falta el Cardenas y Cañita brava?

Como me han engañado, menos mal que he despertado, son la misma morralla moral que la psoe.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

​
*CHAS CHAS*
*1221 19 junio no pone año foto izq*​.

*____________________________________________________________________________________*

* "La banda de los 100" (PSOE), 54 denuncias presentadas por Alberto Royuela y Juan Martínez Grasa en la AEAT de Barcelona, el 26-5-2004 , por importe de más de 5.246 millones de euros. Jamás se hizo nada.
____________________________________________________________________________________*

_* -Almudena Marina Navarro Heredia 0,5 mill*_

* -Andrés Martínez Arrieta 1 mill

-Andrés Palomo del Arco 1,2 mill

-Angel Luis Hurtado Adrián 1,8 milL

-Baltasar Garzón 0,75 mill

-Bañeres y Talón 6 y 4 mill respectivamente

-Candido Conde-Pumpido agendas 1 y 2 1,1 y 0,6 mill respectivamente

-Carlos Lesmes 17 millones ( Tribunal Supremo ) *

_ -Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, se ha denunciado varias cuentas y depósitos bancarios en Monterrey y Tampico (Méjico) y en Zurich (Suiza). En 2021, la esposa de Villarejo, utilizando una identidad falsa, tenía seis cuentas a la vista en Méjico, de las que se aportan los números de cuenta, con un saldo total de $7,296,014USD (6.304.341,10€); en Suiza 3.620.833 francos suizos (3.376.068,10€). En ambos países tiene 9.680.409,20€.

También se denuncia que Mena paga la “cuota” establecida del 10% para financiar al PSOE.

En la denuncia se recuerda a la AEAT que Jiménez Villarejo y su esposa, fueron denunciados también por nuestro Presidente y por el periodista Juan Martínez Grasa, el 26 de agosto de 2004, por no declarar decenas de millones de euros en bancos de varios países, aportando los depósitos en todos los casos.

También se informa de las relaciones criminales de Villarejo con el Fiscal Jefe catalán Mena, que fue su subordinado en dicha Fiscalía, así como que ambos siguieron su carrera criminal tras su jubilación, en 2006 de Mena y en 2003 de Villarejo_

* -Carlos Ramos Rubio ing mill 2004 5 mill 2022

-Casteleiro Gamez Vidales 1,5 mill
cada una.

-Carmen Lamela Díaz 1,2 mill

-Dolores Delgado 3 mill

-Margarita Robles 77,65 mill

-Miguel Colmenero Menéndez 1,2 mill

-Elisabeth Castelló Fontova 3.971.531 francos suizos

-Elena Guindulain Oliveras 1.259.761 francos suizos 900

-Enrique Barón Crespo 80 mill $

-Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva 3 mill

-Enrique Sarasola Marulanda 12,5 mill $

-Felipe González Márquez 290,2 mill € y $

-Francisco Javier Solana de Madariaga 80 mill $

-José Joaquín Almunia Amann 27 mill $

Se han utilizado identidades falsas.

-José María Mena Álvarez:*
_En 2021, en Mexico tenían un saldo $3,296,063USD (2.847.816,75€);
en Suiza 5.060.396 francos suizos (4.718.318€) y 4.000.000€ en cuarenta depósitos;
en Monterrey (Méjico) $44,000,000USD (38.019.528)
en 88 depósitos; y $6,000,000USD (5.184.481,01) en Miami (EE.UU.)._

* -Josep Arimany Manso 3.093.874 francos suizos en Suiza, 2.936.000€ en Luxemburgo

 - Josep Borrell 59 mill

-Juan Alberto Belloch Julbe 41,7 mill

-Julián García Vargas 24 mill € 15 mill $

-Julián Sánchez Melgar 1,5 mill

-Luis Martínez Durán 1.032.750 €

-María Eugenia Alegret Burgués 6.739.666 francos suizos

-María Rosa Turnes de la Infanta 1 mill

-Mariano Fernández Bermejo 18 mill

 -Marlaska 20 mill

-Narcís Serra Serra 54 mill $ 34 mill €

-Pablo Llarena Conde 2 mill

-Pablo Lucas Murillo de la Cueva 2 mill

-Pasqual Maragall Mira 167 mill $

-Santiago Pedraz Gómez 1,2 mill

-Sonsoles Espinosa 3 mill

-Susana Polo García 1 mill

-Vicente Magro Servet 0,75 mill*

_* -Zapatero 5 mil*_l


​


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (21 Jun 2022)

ilustrado dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1097498
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097507
> ...



Con lo millonario que es Santi o dice serlo a las lumis que intenta follarse y no es por hacer un buen donativo para que esten en caravanas o algo, curioso, se nota es catalufo, de la hermandad el puño cerrado, el gasto en hachis es demasiado alto como para donar algo asi.


----------



## Pura Sangre (21 Jun 2022)

*La Audiencia Nacional imputa al exjuez Presencia y ordena cerrar su página web









La Audiencia Nacional imputa al exjuez Presencia y ordena cerrar su página web


El magistrado Joaquín Gadea admite la denuncia en la que la Fiscalía apunta a un delito contra las altas instituciones del Estado y otro de injurias o calumnias




www.elconfidencial.com




*


----------



## Uritorco (21 Jun 2022)

Directo hoy a la noche.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

* ¿ COMO QUE LA LIBERTAD DE EXPRESION NO PREVALECE ?*


el magistrado de la Audiencia Nacional *Joaquín Elías Gadea* ya ha movido ficha contra *Fernando Presencia*,








La Audiencia Nacional imputa al exjuez Presencia y ordena cerrar su página web


El magistrado Joaquín Gadea admite la denuncia en la que la Fiscalía apunta a un delito contra las altas instituciones del Estado y otro de injurias o calumnias




www.elconfidencial.com







ATENCION A LAS INTERPRETACIONES SIN FUNDAMENTO ALGUNO QUE HACE EL TAL ELIAS GADEA 

*NO SE CORTA. DIRECTAMENTE LO DICE QUE VAMOS A PROCESAR Y CONDENAR POR QUE METES CON EL ESTADO QUE SOMOS NOSOTROS*
PUNTO 
ESO DENUNCIAR LAS CUENTAS DE LAS PERSONAS QUE INTENGRAN EL SUPREMO PARA GADENA NO ES PROBLEM
NI VE NECESIDAD DE CORROBORARLO . PARA GADEA ES FALSO SIN INSTRUCCION NI JUICIO Y AVERIGUACIONES
Y DE SERLO DARIA IGUAL POR QUE LES PERJUDICA
IGNORA EL DEBER DEL ESTADO Y DEL PROPIO JUEZ DE INVESTIGAR ESOS POSIBLES HECHOS
Y YA DIRECTAMENTE JUZGA CONDENA Y AMENZA







> “El ejercicio de la libertad de expresión* no puede servir de excusa para el insulto*, ( tampoco puede menoscabar la dignidad del ser humano y su propio valor como persona”, advierte Gadea en su auto. El magistrado atiende así la denuncia de la Fiscalía por un delito contra las altas instituciones del Estado y otro de injurias o calumnias. En cuanto al cierre de la web, sostiene que responde "a una finalidad legítima" como es la de acabar con "los contenidos que se consideran contrarios al orden público".



ES DECIR EN RESUMEN. ESTA CERRANDO FILAS CON ARGUMENTOS ANTIJURIDICOS QUE NO SE SOSTIENEN NI TIEN LA MENOR LOGICA JURIDICA NI PROCESAL Y LO SABEN

ES TIRAR PARA ADELANTE, SOLO CONFIANDO EN CONDENARLE COMO QUIERE QUE SE ESPERANDO ASI PODER TENER EL TITULAR Y FUERA.

ES DECIR ES LA RED DE INFLUENCA Y RACKETTER EN CARNE VIVA ACTUANDO DESDE EL ESTADO.

EL PROBLEMA ES QUE HARIA FALTA UNA FUERZA O CONTRAPODER QUE LES QUITE DE EN MEDIO. 






Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tigershark (21 Jun 2022)

Uno se curra un post y llega un tonto y empieza a cagar imagenes .en fin..


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

*CUANDO LA CORRUPCION INSTITUCIONAL HACE QUE LA JUSTICA NO FUNCIONE*
*Y EL ESPIRITU DE LOS TIEMPOS ES QUE . CIERTAS QUE SE TIENE QUE HACER. SE TARDE MAS. SER TARDE MENOS
POR LAS BUENAS. ( QUE LA JUSTICIA FUNCIOE ) O POR LAS PEORES *

*LO SIGUIENTE QUE QUEDA ES :

BUENA OPERACION ESPECIAL MAZINGER ZETA *







*QUE ES LO QUE LE HA PASADO 

A LA MAFIA ESTATAL GLOBALISTA EN UCRANIA *


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

*RECORDEMOS QUE MISTER PUTIN ES PARTE DE "UNA TORMENTA"*









Peskov: Russia is in a "perfect storm and moment of truth" - ExpertRU - BB-CNTV


The situation in which Russia currently finds itself can be called “the perfect storm and the moment of truth.” This opinion was expressed by the press secretary of the President of the Russian Federation Dmitry Peskov. “In fact, we are now living in conditions of an ideal storm and the moment...




bb-cntv.com









__





Pufff......... Peskov: Russia is in a “perfect storm and moment of truth”


Mas mensajes esotéricos. ¿Que querrá decir?. Este no es el cuñado de turno. https://bb-cntv.com/world/peskov-russia-is-in-a-perfect-storm-and-moment-of-truth-expertru-46583/




www.burbuja.info





*WHAT STORM MR PRESIDENT ? *








Putin recalled Ushakov’s words: “These storms will go to the glory of Russia”



*¿ WHAT STORM MR PRESIDENT ?*






*HEADING TO THE STORM*



*SYLVERSTER STALLONE** : THE STORM *













*DICHO DE OTRA FORMA*

*O SE LIMPIA DESDE DENTRO

O LA LIMPIEZA VENDRA DESDE FUERA Y VA A SER PEOR SOBRE TODO PARA LOS LIMPIADOS Y TODOS LOS QUE TENGAN CERCA*

*




*
​


----------



## Duda Metódica (21 Jun 2022)

Cerrar una web, sin haber investigado la veracidad de lo denunciado ... , sin haber comprobado si son ciertos los datos de las cuentas ...., con el solo argumento de que todo es inverosimil ....., Van a hacer un Manos Limpias con ACODAP?
Lo digo una vez más, si el juez no emite las comisiones rogatorias sobre las cuentas ya no tendremos ninguna duda de que lo que denuncia ACODAP es absolutamente cierto. Eso es la prueba del algodón.


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Jun 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Cerrar una web, sin haber investigado la veracidad de lo denunciado ... , sin haber comprobado si son ciertos los datos de las cuentas ...., con el solo argumento de que todo es inverosimil ....., Van a hacer un Manos Limpias con ACODAP?
> Lo digo una vez más, si el juez no emite las comisiones rogatorias sobre las cuentas ya no tendremos ninguna duda de que lo que denuncia ACODAP es absolutamente cierto. Eso es la prueba del algodón.





La prueba del algodon es que no se puede ir de adalid de la honestidad siendo un corrupto golfo hasta aparecer presuntamente empericao en T5 cuando esta acusando de narcotraficantes a otros para colmo y que todo indica, se gasta el dinero del alquiler que no paga y de las donaciones en pica pica y se niega a facilitar las hojas de reclamaciones como buen megamaxicorrupto o me amenaza en directo donde se me bloquea para que no pueda expresarme las verdades absolutas que he plasmado en este hilo.

El otro en porros, este en pica pica.

Mañana se lo gastaran en hemoal y el lijas para los barrotes. 

Ambos me han traicionado no ya a mi, sino a la causa de una España Grande y Libre y ambos van a despeñarse y me alegro.

"Si tuviera una sola bala y tuviera que elegir entre un enemigo y un traidor, mataría al traidor." Corneliu Zelea Codreanu

al traidor ni agua, al yonkarra ni agua

Titulo del film 


dos yonkarras: un destino la jaula psiquiatrica del talego.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

​






Noticia: - Los titulares de criptomonedas tendrán que presentar una declaración anual que incluya tipos de moneda, número de unidades y valoración en euros


Los titulares de criptomonedas tendrán que presentar una declaración anual Agencia EFE 2 minutes Los titulares de criptomonedas y las establecimientos que operen con estos activos tendrán que presentar a Hacienda una declaración informativa anual a partir del 1...




www.burbuja.info




**

A LOS JUECES DEL SUPREMO LOS DENUNCIANTES ANONIMOS NO LES PUEDE SACAR CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES

INDICIO CLARO DE ACTIVIDADES DELICTIVAS DADA LA CUANTIA QUE NO ES COMPATIBLE CON SU PATRIOMONIO

SEGUIENDO LAS DIRECTRICES EUROPEAS DE DENUNCIAS ANONIMAS DE CORRUPCION QUE LO AMPARA

Y NO SOLO NO INVESTIGAN SI NO QUE ACUSAN Y PROCESAN A LA ASOCIACION QUE DENUNCIA SIN INVESTIGAR LOS DATOS OBJETIVOS Y CONTRASTABLES COMO LA CITADAS CUENTAS QUE ES ALGO OBJETIVO Y DOCUMETAL


EN CAMBIO TU NO TENGAS CRYPTO MONEDAS POR QUE LO TIENES QUE TENER TODO DECLARO

PARAISO FISCAL === > SI. CORRECTO LEGAL. KOSHER HALAL VEGAN ( SI ERES DE LA MAFIA JUDICIAL ESTATAL ()

*CRYPTOS ===> PROHIBIDISIMO. ERES DELICUENTE NARCOTRAFICANTE EN POTENCIA CULPABLE HASTA QUE DEMUESTRES LO CONTRARIO *

​


----------



## Duda Metódica (21 Jun 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> La prueba del algodon es que no se puede ir de adalid de la honestidad siendo un corrupto golfo hasta aparecer presuntamente empericao en T5 cuando esta acusando de narcotraficantes a otros para colmo y que todo indica, se gasta el dinero del alquiler que no paga y de las donaciones en pica pica y se niega a facilitar las hojas de reclamaciones como buen megamaxicorrupto o me amenaza en directo donde se me bloquea para que no pueda expresarme las verdades absolutas que he plasmado en este hilo.
> 
> El otro en porros, este en pica pica.
> 
> ...



Yo solo digo que si el juez chapa la web, así sin más, sin investigar nada, huele muy mal y que entonces va a ser que lo de las cuentas y lo de que estamos gobernados por narcos debe ser cierto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Yo solo digo que si el juez chapa la web, así sin más, sin investigar nada, huele muy mal y que entonces va a ser que lo de las cuentas y lo de que estamos gobernados por narcos debe ser cierto.




Pero ademas con una mezcla en premrua ... sobervivia ...histerismo ... falta o argumentos totalmente viciados y anti juridicos ... que es irritante y esclarecedora de que algo debe haber ahi que quieren tapar a toda costa


----------



## Tigershark (21 Jun 2022)

Tremenda cafrada.Para los que aún tenían dudas...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

ACODAP PUBLICA


*¡El escándalo de los sobornos a jueces y fiscales salpica también a la 
Audiencia Nacional!*



El escándalo de los sobornos a jueces y fiscales salpica también a la AN






*Pillados con cuentas en paraísos fiscales el magistrado de refuerzo del juzgado central de instrucción nº 6, Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés, y el fiscal jefe de la AN, Jesús Alonso Cristóbal.*
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::.

*Se trata de lo que empieza a vislumbrarse como el mayor escándalo de corrupción judicial en toda la historia reciente de la democracia en España.*
*Gadea Francés ya había sido imputado por el juzgado* de instrucción N.º 1 de Madrid, junto con Zapatero y Dolores Delgado, en las Diligencias Previas 800/2022.
*Ahora ha sido denunciado ante la AEAT (Hacienda)* *por compartir con quien parece que es su pareja,
Jesús Moreno Baena,* 1.100.000 € en dos paraísos fiscales: 400.000 € en la entidad* Kaiser Partner Privatbank de LIECHTENSTEIN*
y 700.000 € en la entidad *Union Bancaire Privee* de LUXEMBURGO.




__





Why us


Historischer Grundstein von Kaiser Partner ist eine führende Treuhandgesellschaft. Daneben verfügen wir über einen unabhängigen Spezialisten für Vermögens-Reporting und -Controlling, ein Multi-Family Office. Unterstützt werden wir von einem internationalen Netzwerk von Experten.




kaiserpartner.bank





*Al loro los clientes que esperan _______________________ *↓ 










Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí
______________________________________________________________________

DENUNCIA AEAT JOAQUIN ELIAS GADEA FRANCES
______________________________________________________________________


MAS

______________________________________________________________________
DENUNCIA AEAT JESUS ALONSO CRISTOBAL
______________________________________________________________________

También ha sido sorprendido con cuentas en paraísos fiscales el fiscal jefe de la AN, *Jesús Alonso Cristóbal*, por un importe total de 1.825.644 € en las entidades panameñas *Bladex* y *Banitsmo*.
Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:

ESTOS TAMBIEN SEñALADOS CON CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES

*QUE VERGUENZA,,,, QUE VERGUENZA DE JUECES 

NO PODEIS VER MI CARA DE DECEPCION : RECUSESE ! INCAUTESE ! *










​


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Jun 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Yo solo digo que si el juez chapa la web, así sin más, sin investigar nada, huele muy mal y que entonces va a ser que lo de las cuentas y lo de que estamos gobernados por narcos debe ser cierto.




Todo indica que asi es, pero es que toca los webos que el que enarbole "la lucha por la honradez y contra el narcoestado" sea un presunto empericao corrupto hasta la tocha como ese asqueroso. Pierden por las formas, no por el fondo. El corrupto este ha hundido el caso Royuela disparando a discrecion, con sus locuras y el otro idem con lo de la nave y los putos porros.


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Jun 2022)

tengo una carpeta llena de "caras brillantes"


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Jun 2022)

EXCELENTE NOTICIA, La Audiencia Nacio-anal clausura la web para presunto lucro y difamacion del impresencia.

Que dia llevamos, echan a Monica TROLL cuyo marido violador esta en la carcel, le chapan la web al corrupto bicondenado y se hunde la psoe en andalucia.


Llevan una corona de entierro a la sede de Compropis y me dan ganas de mandar a la de CACADAP jajajaja, a quien amenazas ahora bicorrupto? Te gastas mi pasta en pica pica?












Joder esto es estupendo!!!

Hagan juego señores, hagan juego y el dia 5 de Julio el desahucio del parasito que ni paga alquiler.

En cuantos dias mas entrará a prisión este megalomano?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

YA SALEN







NO ENTIENDO COMO SE PUEDE *RECURSAR* A ESE TRIBUNAL O ESE JUEZ

* Juez Gadea alias "el Francés" 




*
​


----------



## Uritorco (21 Jun 2022)

La policía ha retirado la cámara de Leganés.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

ESTO HAN PUESTO EN LOS COMENARIOS. NO TENGO MANERA DE CORROBORARLO . SE PODRA VER EN ALGUNA WEB USA QUIZA








Jesus Moreno Baena, Plaintiff vs. Joaquin Elias Gadea Frances, Defendant.


On 06/25/2020 Jesus Moreno Baena, Plaintiff filed a Family - Marriage Dissolution/Divorce court case against Joaquin Elias Gadea Frances, Defendant in Clark Nevada Court System. Court records for this case are available from Regional Justice Center.




unicourt.com





*MORENO BAEANA ELIAS GADENA ALIAS EL FRANCES*
*RESACON EN LAS VEGAS *














SCOn 06/25/2020 Jesus Moreno Baena, Plaintiff filed a Family - Marriage Dissolution/Divorce lawsuit against Joaquin Elias Gadea Frances, Defendant. This case was filed in Clark Nevada Court System,











25/06/2020 Jesus Moreno Baena, Demandante, presentó una demanda de Familia - Disolución Matrimonial/Divorcio contra Joaquin Elias Gadea Frances, Demandado. Este caso fue presentado en el Sistema Judicial de Clark Nevada,

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

ESTO HAN PUESTO EN LOS COMENARIOS. NO TENGO MANERA DE CORROBORARLO . SE PODRA VER EN ALGUNA WEB USA QUIZA
HAY MUCHA GENTE CON ESOS NOMBRES. PERO SERIA MUY LOL





*MORENO BAEANA *
*ELIAS GADENA ALIAS EL FRANCES*
*RESACON EN LAS VEGAS *



*








Jesus Moreno Baena, Plaintiff vs. Joaquin Elias Gadea Frances, Defendant.


On 06/25/2020 Jesus Moreno Baena, Plaintiff filed a Family - Marriage Dissolution/Divorce court case against Joaquin Elias Gadea Frances, Defendant in Clark Nevada Court System. Court records for this case are available from Regional Justice Center.




unicourt.com




*













*




LUEGO EL DIVORCIO DE QUE SE LES PASO EL PEDO O ALGO *



















25/06/2020 Jesus Moreno Baena, Demandante, presentó una demanda de Familia - Disolución Matrimonial/Divorcio contra Joaquin Elias Gadea Frances, Demandado. Este caso fue presentado en el Sistema Judicial de Clark Nevada,

¿SERAN ESTOS DOS ? HAY GENTE CON EL MISMO NOMBRE



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jun 2022)

VLTRA UP QUE LOS CMS ESTA UPEANDO A LO LOCO


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jun 2022)

5/06/2020

*MATRIMONIO EN LAS VEGAS *
Jesus Moreno Baena, Demandante,
presentó una demanda de Familia - Disolución Matrimonial/Divorcio contra Joaquin Elias Gadea Frances, Demandado.
Este caso fue presentado en el Sistema Judicial de Clark Nevada,










​


----------



## Eurostreamuno (22 Jun 2022)

Nombres de Bancos de paraísos fiscales, donde se han ingresado los sobornos a los personajes que aparecen en el Expediente Royuela con sus importes (situación a 22-6-22):

-Caixa Galicia (Caracas y México DF), 77,6 mill, Margarita Robles. 

-Banco Universal de Maracaibo (Venezuela), 3 mill, Sonsoles Espinosa. 

-Bank of Bermuda, Isle of Man, 5 mill Zapatero 

-Gotthard Bank de Lugano: 1) 3.971.531 CHF, Elisabeth Castelló Fontova; 2) 1.259.761 CHF, Elena Guindulain Oliveras 

-Finter Bank de Zurich, 6.739.666 CHF, Maria Eugenia Alegret Burgués 

-Banco Afirme, OP de Monterrey, 5 mill, Francisco Bañeres Santos 

-Banregio, OP de Monterrey, 3 mill Concepción Talón Navarro 

-Citibanamex, O.P. de Monterrey (Méjico): 1) 1,2 mill, Santiago Pedraz Gómez; 2) 20 mill, Fernando Grande Marlaska; 3) 2 mill $, Juan Luis Cebrian Echarri 

-NouvoBanq de Mahe-Victoria (Seychelles), 3 mill $, Josep Borrell Fontelles. 

-Banque BCP de Luxemburgo: 1) 1 mill, María Rosa Turnes de la Infanta; 2) 3 mill, Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva; 3) 3 mill, Pablo Lucas Murillo de la Cueva 

-Frick Bank de Liechtenstein, 1,5 mill, Julián Artemio Sánchez Melgar 

-Novo Banco de Luxemburgo: 1) 0,76 mill, Ángel Demetrio de la Cruz Andrade; 2) 1,5 mill, Esperanza Casteleiro Llamazares; 3) 1,5 mill, María Gámez Gámez; 4) 

-Isle of Man Bank: 1) 1,5 mill, Yolanda Rodríguez Vidales; 2) 2 mill, Andrés Martínez Arrieta 

-Standard Bank Isle of Man, 17 mill, Carlos Lesmes Serrano. 

-ITAU de Sao Paulo, 1,2 mill, Miguel Colmenero Menéndez. 

- Banistmo de Panamá: 1) 2,7 mill $, Dolores Delgado Garcia; 2) 1,2 mill, Andrés Palomo del Arco. 

-VP Bank de Liechtenstein, 2 mill, Pablo Llarena Conde. 

-Banque de Luxemburgo, 0,75 mill, Vicente Magro Servet. 

-Bladex de Panamá: 1) 1 mill, Susana Polo García; 2) 1,8 mill, Jesús Alonso Cristóbal. 

-Allied Irish Bank de Dublín, 1,2 mill, Carmen Lamela Díaz. 

-Nouvobanq OP de Victoria (Seychelles), 1,8 mill, Ángel Luis Hurtado Adrián. 
-Kaiser Partner Privatbank de Liechtenstein, 0,4 mill, Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés. 

-Bancaire Privee de Luxemburgo, 0,7 mill, Jesús Moreno Baena. 

-Natwest International de Jersey, 1 mill cada uno, Ana Pastor García y Antonio García Ferreras.


----------



## misho (22 Jun 2022)

Nada más entre julio les van a montar un manos limpias 2.0 . sus señorías querrán tenerlo zanjado antes de vacaciones.


----------



## Borraska (22 Jun 2022)

Como dijo Stalin: "En democracia gana quien cuenta los votos". Aquí tenemos la prueba de que así es:









Pedro Sánchez encarrila el ‘asalto total’ a Indra en su momento más débil


Los cambios en el capital, impulsados por Moncloa, han reforzado el peso de la SEPI en la cotizada. Próximamente nombrará a un tercer consejero y se espera que impulse a Murtra como 'presidente ejecutivo'




www.vozpopuli.com





Mucho ojito con lo que pueda suceder en las siguientes elecciones.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jun 2022)

*SITUACION ACTUALIZADA DE PRESUNTAS CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES DE CARGOS PUBLICOS ESPAñoLES SEGUN *
@ Eurostreamuno, ACODAP | EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA



Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Nombres de Bancos de paraísos fiscales, donde se han ingresado los sobornos a los personajes que aparecen en el Expediente Royuela con sus importes (situación a 22-6-22):





-Caixa Galicia (Caracas y México DF), 77,6 mill, Margarita Robles.

-Banco Universal de Maracaibo (Venezuela), 3 mill, Sonsoles Espinosa.

-Bank of Bermuda, Isle of Man, 5 mill Zapatero







-Gotthard Bank de Lugano: 1) 3.971.531 CHF, Elisabeth Castelló Fontova; 2) 1.259.761 CHF, Elena Guindulain Oliveras

-Finter Bank de Zurich, 6.739.666 CHF, Maria Eugenia Alegret Burgués

-Banco Afirme, OP de Monterrey, 5 mill, Francisco Bañeres Santos

-Isle of Man Bank: 1) 1,5 mill, Yolanda Rodríguez Vidales; 2) 2 mill, Andrés Martínez Arrieta

-*Standard Bank Isle of Man, 17 mill, Carlos Lesmes Serrano*.








- ITAU de Sao Paulo, 1,2 mill, Miguel Colmenero Menéndez.




*- Banistmo de Panamá: *

1) 2,7 mill $, Dolores Delgado Garcia; 

2) 1,2 mill, Andrés Palomo del Arco.







-Banregio, OP de Monterrey, 3 mill Concepción Talón Navarro


*-Citibanamex, O.P. de Monterrey (Méjico):*

 1) 1,2 mill Santiago Pedraz Gómez; 
2) 20 mill, Fernando Grande Marlaska; 
3) 2 mill $, Juan Luis Cebrian Echarri



-NouvoBanq de Mahe-Victoria (Seychelles), 3 mill $, Josep Borrell Fontelles.



*-Banque BCP de Luxemburgo:*
 1) 1 mill, María Rosa Turnes de la Infanta; 
2) 3 mill, Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva;
3) 3 mill, Pablo Lucas Murillo de la Cueva


-Frick Bank de Liechtenstein, 1,5 mill, Julián Artemio Sánchez Melgar



*-Novo Banco de Luxemburgo: *
1) 0,76 mill, Ángel Demetrio de la Cruz Andrade;
2) 1,5 mill, Esperanza Casteleiro Llamazares; 
3) 1,5 mill, María Gámez Gámez; 4) ( Guardia Civil )







-VP Bank de Liechtenstein, 2 mill, Pablo Llarena Conde.

-Banque de Luxemburgo, 0,75 mill, Vicente Magro Servet.

-Bladex de Panamá: 1) 1 mill, Susana Polo García; 2) 1,8 mill, Jesús Alonso Cristóbal.

-Allied Irish Bank de Dublín, 1,2 mill, Carmen Lamela Díaz.

-Nouvobanq OP de Victoria (Seychelles), 1,8 mill, Ángel Luis Hurtado Adrián.


-Kaiser Partner Privatbank de Liechtensein, 0,4 mill, Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés.


-Bancaire Privee de Luxemburgo, 0,7 mill, Jesús Moreno Baena.

-Natwest International de Jersey, 1 mill cada uno, Ana Pastor García y Antonio García Ferreras.






Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


A REMAR GVARROS VIVA AL REY - VIVA EL ORDEN Y LA LEY María Gámez Gámez; Directora de la Gurdia Civil 1.5 millones. Novo Banco de Luxemburgo: Y N NO SOBREPASEIS LOS LIMITES DE VELOCIDAD ESTABLECIDOS Y NADA DE REMAR CON EL COCHE VIEGO EN ZONA CENTREO PREMIUM EXCLUSIVA PARA NO REMEROS...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jun 2022)

A REMAR GVARROS 
VIVA AL REY - VIVA EL ORDEN Y LA LEY 
 María Gámez Gámez; Directora de la Gurdia Civil 1.5 millones. *Novo Banco de Luxemburgo:*






Y N NO SOBREPASEIS LOS LIMITES DE VELOCIDAD ESTABLECIDOS

Y NADA DE REMAR CON EL COCHE VIEGO EN ZONA CENTREO PREMIUM EXCLUSIVA PARA NO REMEROS 

___________________________________________
*-Novo Banco de Luxemburgo: *
1) 0,76 mill, Ángel Demetrio de la Cruz Andrade;
2) 1,5 mill, Esperanza Casteleiro Llamazares; 
3) 1,5 mill, María Gámez Gámez; 4) ( Guardia Civil )​

*María Gámez Gámez es una abogada, funcionaria y política española, directora general de la Guardia Civil desde enero de 2020.*









Asociación contra la Corrupción y Defensa de la Acción Pública | ACODAP


ACODAP: La asociación contra la corrupción y la defensa de la acción pública de ámbito nacional y sin ánimo de lucro.




www.acodap.com










Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


A REMAR GVARROS VIVA AL REY - VIVA EL ORDEN Y LA LEY María Gámez Gámez; Directora de la Gurdia Civil 1.5 millones. Novo Banco de Luxemburgo: Y N NO SOBREPASEIS LOS LIMITES DE VELOCIDAD ESTABLECIDOS Y NADA DE REMAR CON EL COCHE VIEGO EN ZONA CENTREO PREMIUM EXCLUSIVA PARA NO REMEROS...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jun 2022)

MENOS MAL

AUNQUE LA REMERADA ESTE EN LA PUTA RUINA ( POR SU MALA CABEZA 





Explcadme lo de la OLTRA que no me entero


En España todo niño pobre que no tenga unos padres que velen por él se encontrará en situación similar.




www.burbuja.info





POR FORTUNA ALGUIEN SE SALVA GRACIAS A SU PROPIO ESFUERZO Y VALIA PERSONAL
Y TENDRA LA MENTE FRIA Y ALEJADA DE LOS PROBLEMAS DIARIOS 
PARA TIRAR DEL CARRO DE TODOS 












**


PARA PODER TOMAS LAS DECISIONES CORRECTAS POR VOSOTROS 

ALEADOS DE LOS AGOBIOS DE LA GASOLINA A 3 EUROS

MENOS MAL QUE NUESTROS LIDERES ESTAN A LOS MANDOS

*MENOS MAL 

QUE HAN GUARDADO COMO HORMIGUITAS UNOS MILES DE MILLONES EN PARAISOS FISCALES*





​


----------



## javvi (22 Jun 2022)

Algo parecido al ER con Samaranch, Maragall, el Guti, yonquis en la cocina , y travelos en los alrededores del Nou Camp. ¿Qué cantante honoris causa puede desfogarse en un Kinder Garten cubano? ¿algún tenor?











La Alta Noche - Podcast en iVoox


«Son cosas de la Alta Noche; unas creíbles, otras no. Pero lo fundamental es dejar que la realidad se aparte de nosotros, dejarnos llevar por algún tema más o menos fantástico, más o menos ficticio, pero, en definitiva, distraído, y por distraído, importante. Importante porque nosotros, al...




www.ivoox.com


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Jun 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> La policía ha retirado la cámara de Leganés.




Por LOPD imagino?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Jun 2022)

Cuelgo esta entrevista al canal de un buen amigo experto en psicopatia


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jun 2022)

* El juez Gadea ordena el cierre de la web de Acodap y Santi asegura que los inquilinos están ( enterrados en la Nave Industrial) *

*10.585 visualizaciones Emitido en directo el 21 jun 2022*



es de hace 3 dias pero yo entiend como se RECUSA al Juez este de Living las Vegas

( suponiendo que no sera una mera coincidencia de nombres esa pareja gay casa y divorciada en Las Vegas )

sobre lo de la nave industrial a mi ya no me vale lo de " creedme que es seguro" esa carta ya se gasto la primera vez y no se puede usar 2 veces seguidas

* Lo del Juez Gadea y Acodap se convierte en un auténtico culebrón 
*
4860 visualizaciones Emitió en directo hace 22 horas

hay que entararse bien si parejita de LAS VEGAS a pesar de llamarse igual son o no son nuestro juez super cucki








Jesus Moreno Baena, Plaintiff vs. Joaquin Elias Gadea Frances, Defendant.


On 06/25/2020 Jesus Moreno Baena, Plaintiff filed a Family - Marriage Dissolution/Divorce court case against Joaquin Elias Gadea Frances, Defendant in Clark Nevada Court System. Court records for this case are available from Regional Justice Center.




unicourt.com





https://invierte.biz/ Sígueme en Telegram: https://t.me/elarconte​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jun 2022)

ACODAP DICE : Jun 22, 2022 | Notas de prensa

* GADEA BLINDED BY THE LIGHTS ( DE LAS VEGAS ) *



Jesús Moreno Baena, 1.100.000 € en dos paraísos fiscales: 

400.000 € en la entidad *Kaiser Partner Privatbank* de LIECHTENSTEIN,

y 700.000 € en la entidad *Union Bancaire Privee* de LUXEMBURGO.

*<< ¡El marido de Gadea presentó demanda de divorcio en Nevada (EEUU) y el magistrado se reconcilió con él compartiendo el soborno que había recibido por importe de 1.100.000 euros! >>*​








El marido de Gadea pide divorcio y se reconcilian compartiendo soborno


¡El marido de Gadea presentó demanda de divorcio en Nevada y el magistrado se reconcilió con él compartiendo el soborno que había recibido!




www.acodap.com



















*<< Gadea Francés* fue recusado por ACODAP después de haber sido imputado por el juzgado de instrucción N.º 1 de Madrid, junto con Zapatero y Dolores Delgado, en las Diligencias Previas 800/2022. >>

También ha sido denunciado ante la AEAT (Hacienda) por compartir con quien sigue siendo su marido,


Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí DENUNCIA AEAT JOAQUIN ELIAS GADEA FRANCES

El marido de Gadea presentó demanda de divorcio en Nevada (EEUU) y el magistrado se reconcilió con él al parecer compartiendo el soborno que había recibido.

Jesus Moreno Baena, Plaintiff vs. Joaquin Elias Gadea Frances, Defendant.

OJO HABRIA QUE CORROBORAR BIEN QUE A PESAR IDENTICOS NOMBRE, LOS DE NEVADA , SEAN LAS MISMAS PERSONAS. QUE HAY MUCHO HISPANO EN USA​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jun 2022)

No entiendo el titualar solo lo copio a ver si me entero 



* EL JUEZ GADEA, IMPUTADO POR FRAUDE FISCAL, SALE DEL ARMARIO TRAS SER DENUNCIADO POR ACODAP *









*Foto: Joaquín Elías Gadea / TV3 - Carlos Berbell / Confilegal

Gadea Francés* *fue recusado por ACODAP* después de haber sido* imputado por el juzgado de instrucción nº 1* de Madrid, junto con Zapatero y Dolores Delgado, en las Diligencias Previas 800/2022. 







También ha sido denunciado ante la AEAT (Hacienda) por compartir con quien parece que es su pareja, *Jesús Moreno Baena*, 1.100.000 € en dos paraísos fiscales: 400.000 € en la entidad *Kaiser Partner Privatbank* de LIECHTENSTEIN, y 700.000 € en la entidad *Union Bancaire Privee* de LUXEMBURGO.


Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí


DENUNCIA AEAT JOAQUIN ELIAS GADEA FRANCES


Sin embargo, según publica hoy mismo la gaceta _Confilegal_: “*Gadea* ha ordenado el cierre cautelar de la web de Acodap, la asociación que preside el juez Presencia, a pesar de estar recusado y nada más saber que había sido denunciado públicamente por dejarse sobornar”.
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jun 2022)

*23 junio, 2022 15:30 El Español *
* justo despues de explotar el asunto ayer por ACODAP y Expediente Royuela y un comenatario en Youtube*





*↓*
*turbo oportunismo a tope ahora si. ahora "tope de orgullo" *

*↓*


* Un juez de la Audiencia Nacional se inspira en Marlaska y sale 
del armario antes del Orgullo*
*@JCorbachoUC* 
 *Joaquín Gadea, de 40 años, fue juez decano de Tarragona hasta 2018. Hoy es magistrado de refuerzo del Juzgado Central de Instrucción 6.*

Tiene cierta fama la judicatura —y no es del todo merecida— de ser un ámbito conservador. Lo sea o no, *la salida del armario de un juez relevante* aún sigue siendo noticia. Y eso es, justamente, lo que hará el magistrado *Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés*, juez de refuerzo del Juzgado Central de Instrucción número 6 de la Audiencia Nacional desde 2020.
Fuentes cercanas al juez comentan a EL ESPAÑOL que Gadea ha decidido hacer pública su condición sexual, coincidiendo con la celebración del Orgullo LGTB.
El juez ha confiado a sus allegados que le marcó y le ha dado fuerza el ejemplo del hoy ministro del Interior, *Fernando Grande-Marlaska*, que en 2006, siendo también juez de la Audiencia Nacional, decidió _desnudarse_ en una entrevista y revelar públicamente su homosexualidad.
"Aquello marcó mucho a Joaquín; en ese año era aún un opositor", comentan en el entorno de Gadea.
Sin embargo, Joaquín Gadea no pretende adquirir con ello un perfil público. También es menos popular que lo era Marlaska en su momento: es juez de refuerzo, no titular. La única intención de Gadea, confirman las mismas fuentes, es *que su ejemplo "sirva y visibilice"*.
Según ha podido saber EL ESPAÑOL, ha sido el magistrado *Manuel García-Castellón*, el titular del Juzgado Central de Instrucción 6, una de las primeras personas que más le ha animado a dar el paso cuando se lo planteó.
Algunos magistrados llevan la etiqueta de _jueces estrella_. Gadea, miembro de la *Asociación Profesional de la Magistratura* (APM), al contrario, es uno de los jueces más discretos de la Audiencia Nacional. Se siente más cómodo cuando su nombre encabeza un auto que un titular del papel cuché.

*En Tarragona durante el 'procés'*
*Nacido en 1981* en Cocentaina (Alicante), fue juez decano de Tarragona hasta septiembre de 2018. Antes, desde 2010 hasta entonces, titular del Juzgado de Instrucción número 1 de la misma capital. En una intervención en televisión en 2017, Gadea denunció la salida de jueces de Cataluña tras el _procés_ y pidió que se les diera un complemento para permanecer allí.
Entre los asuntos que Gadea tiene ahora sobre la mesa están la supuesta _cripto-estafa_ de Kuailian, la imputación del exjuez Fernando Presencia por calumniar a la cúpula judicial o la investigación del atentado de ETA en Santa Pola (Alicante) en 2002.

Gadea, con un brillante currículum, colabora también con García-Castellón en la instrucción de *grandes y complejas causas como Tándem (conocida como caso Villarejo)*, _Lezo_ o _Púnica_. Como juez de apoyo en el Juzgado Central de Instrucción 6, le acompaña *Daniel González Uriel*, cuya comisión de servicios ha sido recientemente prorrogada por el Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ).
En 2019, junto a Jesús María Barrientos y Mercedes Armas, Gadea fue de los magistrados del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña que *condenó a Joaquim Torra por desobediencia*, después de que el _expresident_ se negase a retirar la pancarta con lazos amarillos en apoyo a los presos del _procés_ soberanista.

Seguramente a su pesar, la decisión de mostrar públicamente su homosexualidad, va a convertir a Joaquín Gadea en un juez más popular de lo que le gustaría. EL ESPAÑOL le ha trasladado la publicación de esta información que afecta a su vida personal.

Y ahora, su paso adelante, como para él supuso el de Grande-Marlaska, será ejemplo para futuras generaciones

*Un ejemplo que, como él mismo pretende, visibilice y sirva*.













​*





Rumor: - EL Español : || Salida del armario VLTRA XPRESS del juez Gadea | tras ser RECUSADO y SEÑALADAS sus posibles CUENTAS en paraisos con ¿su pareja? ||


ACODAP DICE : Jun 22, 2022 | Notas de prensa GADEA BLINDED BY THE LIGHTS ( DE LAS VEGAS ) > https://www.acodap.com/el-marido-de-gadea-presento-demanda-de-divorcio-en-nevada-eeuu-y-el-magistrado-se-reconcilio-con-el-compartiendo-el-soborno-que-habia-recibido-por-importe-de-1-100-000-euros/...




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Jun 2022)

jajajaja

CHAPADA LA WEB de este presunto querulante, jajajajajaa.

Y lo que yo decia, los donativos de engañados como yo, para pegarse la vidorra sin dar ni chapa?


Ya era hora


En este caso la Audiencia Nacional admite a trámite la denuncia de la Fiscalía presentada contra Presencia por diversas publicaciones y denuncias de ACODAP contra más de la mitad de los miembros de la sala de lo penal del Supremo. El juez ordena el cierre cautelar de la web de ACODAP, ordena a la Guardia Civil investigar los donativos que recibe y le llaman a declarar como imputado. También ofrece acciones a los magistrados afectados del Tribunal Supremo: Carlos Lesmes, Pablo Lucas Murillo de la Cueva, Susana Polo, Carmen Lamela, Andrés Martínez Arrieta, Andrés Palomo del Arco, Vicente Magro, Julián Sánchez Melgar, Miguel Colmenero, Pablo Llarena y Ángel Hurtado.












La Audiencia Nacional cierra la web del exjuez Presencia y lo imputa por calumniar a magistrados


Admite a trámite la querella de la Fiscalía contra el juez condenado por prevaricación y ordena el cierre de la web desde donde acusa sin pruebas a magistrados del Supremo de tener millones ocultos en paraísos fiscales




www.eldiario.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Jun 2022)

PUES DE MOMENTO LA WEB SIGUE ARRIBA

DE TODAS FORMAS CUESTA NADA Y MENOS COGERLA Y TRASLADARLA A OTRO SERVIDOR EN KUALALUMPUR



O A DELAWARE ... O A  LAS VEGAS..... NEVADA 









Blog - ACODAP


Todas las noticias de ACODAP. Denuncia de Corrupción, Pedro Sanchez, Margarita Robles, PPC, Pablo Casado, Marchena, Mequinenza, Trillo, Vox...




www.acodap.com















​


----------



## Debunker (24 Jun 2022)

De momento Acodap vivita y coleando


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Jun 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> De momento Acodap vivita y coleando



esto dicen !
de momento entiendo que ha sido una comunicacion verbal
en el plano documental .. Presencia comentaba que hace dias que hasta esa fecha su Procurador no tenia constancia de la presunta denuncia o imputacion o auto o lo que fuera... su pongo que no mucho tardar ..pasados unos dias si no se tiene noticia de tal, se confiamia que habria sido una torticera campaña mediatica ...que podria traer cola por si mismia, por lo artificioso y torticero

*¡Han resultado ser un bulo las noticias publicadas estos últimos días en contra de ACODAP y el juez Fernando Presencia!*
Jun 24, 2022 | Notas de prensa ¡Han resultado ser un bulo las noticias publicadas contra de ACODAP!





Foto: Ernesto Ekaizer / Autor: lacaffe video magazine (YouTube)

*Durante una conversación telefónica mantenida en la tarde de hoy con el juez Presencia, la periodista Isabel Vega de ABC terminaba por reconocer que era falso que el juzgado central de instrucción nº 6 de la Audiencia Nacional hubiera remitido ningún testimonio al juzgado mixto nº 5 de Talavera de la Reina.*

Según sus propias manifestaciones “todo fue un bulo urdido por Ekaizer”, refiriéndose al conocido periodista y colaborador habitual de los platós de televisión, *Ernesto Ekaizer*.
La noticia falsa, que fue seguida por varios medios de comunicación digital como _Confilegal _y _El Confidencial_, fue también respaldada por el programa de televisión de la cuatro “Todo es Mentira”, que incluso contó con la participación de Fernando Presencia como entrevistado.
Fue el propio juez quien advirtió a sus entrevistadores que se estaban cometiendo errores de bulto por el servicio de documentación del programa.​


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Jun 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> De momento Acodap vivita y coleando


----------



## Tigershark (24 Jun 2022)

Excepcional el programa de ayer ,me impresionó los de La reconquista sobre todo Juan , todavía hay esperanza.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## cimarrón (24 Jun 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> jajajaja
> 
> CHAPADA LA WEB de este presunto querulante, jajajajajaa.
> 
> ...



Joder macho a ti es a quien contrataron para desquiciar al presencia? O solo para desquiciar a los foreros? Te vas al ignore, lo tuyo no es normal.


----------



## Debunker (25 Jun 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Excepcional el programa de ayer ,me impresionó los de La reconquista sobre todo Juan , todavía hay esperanza.



Sí, uno de los mejores vídeos del canal del ER


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

cimarrón dijo:


> Joder macho a ti es a quien contrataron para desquiciar al presencia? O solo para desquiciar a los foreros? Te vas al ignore, lo tuyo no es normal.



hace vsted bien ... xD yo ya lo tenia


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

ah pues mira. el diario.es aunque sean para desinformar hacen unos montajes para ilustracion muy utiles para usar en el foro

se los copio

pasar a limpio y enviar






Santiago Royuela y Fernando Presencia con documentación presentada en sus denuncias​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

* RELACION DE PRESIDENTES AUTONOMICOS DEL NARCOESTADO DE ESPAÑA CON CUENTAS EN EL EXTRANJERO *
25 jun 2022



A ver si lo pudieran poner en formato texto para ver un vistazo rapido salen muy pocos. pero no se puede pedir mas. a ver si salen todos los demas


*María Victoria Chivite Navascués* (born 1978) i President of the Government of Navarra

en la maleta van 100.000 lereres 








 Locations


Discover our 22 offices around the world




www.kleinworthambros.com

















Expediente Royuela : (sic) " RELACION DE PRESIDENTES AUTONOMICOS DEL NARCOESTADO DE ESPAÑA CON CUENTAS EN EL EXTRANJERO "


RELACION DE PRESIDENTES AUTONOMICOS DEL NARCOESTADO DE ESPAÑA CON CUENTAS EN EL EXTRANJERO 25 jun 2022 A ver si lo pudieran poner en formato texto para ver un vistazo rapido María Victoria Chivite Navascués (born 1978) i President of the Government of Navarra en la maleta van 100.000...




www.burbuja.info





















Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


Este es PRESENCIA, leedlo, esto es flipante, es un CORRUPTO SUPERSONICO El paso de Fernando Presencia por la carrera judicial: ‘destierro’ y expulsión Aunque Fernando Presencia se sigue presentando a sí mismo como juez, fue expulsado de la carrera judicial hace ya cinco años y su carrera está...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

Expediente Royuela : (sic) " RELACION DE PRESIDENTES AUTONOMICOS DEL NARCOESTADO DE ESPAÑA CON CUENTAS EN EL EXTRANJERO "


RELACION DE PRESIDENTES AUTONOMICOS DEL NARCOESTADO DE ESPAÑA CON CUENTAS EN EL EXTRANJERO 25 jun 2022 A ver si lo pudieran poner en formato texto para ver un vistazo rapido María Victoria Chivite Navascués (born 1978) i President of the Government of Navarra en la maleta van 100.000...




www.burbuja.info





*Presidente de Canarias, Ángel Víctor Torres .*














VP Bank as employer


Interesting work in a positive atmosphere. Find out what makes us an excellent employer.




www.vpabnk.com










*ES UN MILAGRO. ES DINERO CAIDO DEL CIELO .... COMO LA CALIMA DEL SAHARA *


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

*OS VOY A ENSEÑAR DE MIS CUENTAS CORRIENTES AL TUN TUN *

* ... LO QUE OS FALTA POR APRENDER ....

BETILLAS *












*JUAN MANUEL MORENO BONILLA PRESIDENTE JUNTA DE ANDALUCIA ( PP) *
*BLADEX PANAMA*​
*y esta es solo cuenta a la vista
para gastillos varios .. pa putillas coca y cenas *













Expediente Royuela : (sic) " RELACION DE PRESIDENTES AUTONOMICOS DEL NARCOESTADO DE ESPAÑA CON CUENTAS EN EL EXTRANJERO "


RELACION DE PRESIDENTES AUTONOMICOS DEL NARCOESTADO DE ESPAÑA CON CUENTAS EN EL EXTRANJERO 25 jun 2022 A ver si lo pudieran poner en formato texto para ver un vistazo rapido María Victoria Chivite Navascués (born 1978) i President of the Government of Navarra en la maleta van 100.000...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Locoderemate (25 Jun 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> jajajaja
> 
> CHAPADA LA WEB de este presunto querulante, jajajajajaa.
> 
> ...



Quieren cerrar la web porque los de los 6 jueces es cierto o porque es falso?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jun 2022)

t.me/laquintacolumna/23980 Jun 25 at 21:07





*ExpedienteRoyuela saca a la luz un listado de presidentes autonómicos que, presuntamente, tienen cientos de miles de euros en paraísos fiscales*​ ​








#ExpedienteRoyuela saca a la luz un listado de presidentes autonómicos que, presuntamente, tienen cientos de miles de euros en paraísos fiscales - El Diestro


#ExpedienteRoyuela saca a la luz un listado de presidentes autonómicos que, presuntamente, tienen cientos de miles de euros en paraísos fiscales




www.eldiestro.es





Sigue la fiesta y parece que en esta farsa de estado en el que malvivimos y que nos saquea, son pocos los que se salvan de no tener, presuntamente, una auténtica millonada de dinero en paraísos fiscales. Se hablaba en los últimos días de Moreno Bonilla, el recién elegido presidente de la Junta de Andalucía, pero resulta que hay bastantes más.


Hoy, Santiago Royuela ha sacado a la luz en su canal de YouTube un lista de presidentes autonómicos que, presuntamente, tienen una auténtica millonada en paraísos fiscales. ¿Por qué? Ellos sabrán, de ser cierto lo denunciado por Royuela. La lista que ha salido a la luz es la siguiente:​
Asturias: Adrián Barbón Rodríguez – 1.300.000 euros.
Navarra: María Victoria Chivite Navascués – 600.000 euros.
Canarias: Ángel Víctor Torres Pérez – 1.200.000 euros.
La Rioja: Concepción Andreu Rodríguez – 800.000 euros.
Baleares: Francesca Armengol Socías – 600.000 euros.
Aragón: Francisco Javier Lambán Montañés – 1.200.000 euros.
Andalucía: Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla – 2.447.947 dólares.

Y tenemos más noticias de algo muy gordo que saldrá en las próximas horas. Sigue la fiesta y aquí nadie da explicaciones y todo el mundo se hace el loco. ¿Que todo esto es falso? Pues que denuncien a los Royuela, ¿no debería ser así?
​


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Jun 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Quieren cerrar la web porque los de los 6 jueces es cierto o porque es falso?




Pues no lo se, lo unico que se es que el impresencia es un enfermo mental y un megalomano y encima el otro dia en la entrevista de la tv, a topeeee que iba de pica pica. Menudo sinverguenza


----------



## ravenare (26 Jun 2022)

Y porque no los denuncian Lombroso?

Conteste argumentando Don Cesare.


----------



## ravenare (26 Jun 2022)

Era de esperar. Lo que se conoce en Catalunya como un cagané.


----------



## Tigershark (26 Jun 2022)

A difundir..


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Jun 2022)

*Pillado con 1.543.847 euros  ( Jersey - UK) en un paraíso fiscal Joaquim Bosch*
*el magistrado considerado como “la voz” de JJPP*
Jun 26, 2022 | Notas de prensa



















SG Kleinwort Hambros Bank Limited – Jersey Branch | Jersey Finance







www.jerseyfinance.je




**
como siempre hasta que no se pida una comision rogatoria no saldremos de dudas de si es otra persona con el mismo nombre y la informacion fidedigna pero suficiente para denunciarlo


















El juez Bosch advierte del coste de la corrupción: "Si hubiéramos acabado con ella, tendríamos una renta como la de Finlandia"


El magistrado ha explicado en El Objetivo que cada año, la corrupción nos cuesta a los españoles más de 40.000 millones de euros al año.




www.lasexta.com




<< *El magistrado, que durante años ha sido el portavoz de la asociación Jueces Para la Democracia, fue expulsado de su junta directiva hace unas semanas junto con la también magistrada Marta Vicente de Gregorio, cuando se supo que ambos togados eran titulares de cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales.>>*








Pillado con 1.543.847 euros en un paraíso fiscal Joaquim Bosch


El magistrado Joaquim Bosch fue expulsado de Jueces Para la Democracia, junto con la también magistrada Marta Vicente de Gregorio.




www.acodap.com







> Joaquim Bosch Grau es titular de 12 depósitos de 100.000 € que le fueron ingresados en septiembre de 2018 y agosto del año pasado, junto con dos cuentas a la vista de 153.573 € y 190.274 € respectivamente (por un importe total de 1.543.847 €) en la entidad Kleinwort Hambross Bank de OP ST HELIER- JERSEY.



Puede consultar las cuentas aquí
CUENTAS EN PARAISO FISCAL DEL MAGISTRADO JOAQUIM BOSCH GRAU



> Marta Vicente De Gregorio aparece como titular de 10 depósitos de 40.000 euros cada uno (hasta hacer un total de 400.000 €) que le fueron ingresados en octubre de 2020 en la entidad Credit Andorra de OP LES ESCLADES – ANDORRA.



Puede consultar la denuncia y las cuentas aquí
DENUNCIA POLICIA NACIONAL MARTA VICENTE DE GREGORIO Y GONZALEZ CID
1044. DENUNCIA AEAT MARTA VICENTE DE GREGORIO












Rumor: - OTRO MAS. => Expediente Royuela | ACOPDA => nombre Joaquim Bosch | ¿ De " Jueces para la Democracia" y CUATRO | cuentas en paraisos fiscales ( Jersey


Pillado con 1.543.847 euros ( Jersey - UK) en un paraíso fiscal Joaquim Bosch el magistrado considerado como “la voz” de JJPP Jun 26, 2022 | Notas de prensa https://www.jerseyfinance.je/business-directory/sg-kleinwort-hambros-bank-ci-limited/ como siempre hasta que no se pida una comision...




www.burbuja.info







​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Jun 2022)

UP

POSITIVO EN CUENTAS

VARIENTE SARVS COV JERSEY 2






​


----------



## Tigershark (27 Jun 2022)

Parece que ha dimitido el juez progre que salío en todo es mentira después del juez presencia , por tener dineros en paraíso fiscal, en Twitter están a tope con esta noticia, y con las cuentas de los presidentes autonómicos, parece por momentos que está ola no la salta este infausto régimen criminal antinacional, se está enterando muuucha gente..venga chicos difusión que esto peta.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Jun 2022)

¡Escándalo monumental entre los jueces progresistas! Pillado con 1.543.847 euros en un paraíso fiscal Joaquim Bosch, el magistrado considerado como “la voz” de JJPD - El Diestro


¡Escándalo monumental entre los jueces progresistas! Pillado con 1.543.847 euros en un paraíso fiscal Joaquim Bosch, el magistrado considerado como “la voz” de JJPD




www.eldiestro.es






​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Jun 2022)

MAÑANA MAS O MENOS

RESULTADOS DE LAS ANALITICAS DE EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA - ACODAP

ESPECIAL VOCALES DEL CONSEJO GENERAL DEL PODER JUDICIAL

PARA VER SI HAN SALIDO 

*POSITIVO DE LA VARIANTES SARS COV LIECHTENSTEIN - 2 *








La dirección del CGPJ la ostenta el PLENO, que está integrado por el Presidente y por veinte vocales nombrados por un período de cinco años
.

SEGUNDO EXACTO









Notas de prensa - ACODAP


Noticias ACODAP Asociación contra la Corrupción ESPAÑA. Buzón de Denuncias, Pedro Sánchez, Margarita Robles, Dolores Delgado, PP, VOX...




www.acodap.com


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Jun 2022)

ravenare dijo:


> Y porque no los denuncian Lombroso?
> 
> Conteste argumentando Don Cesare.




Porque de ningun juez te puedes fiar, son todos corruptos empezando por este


----------



## Uritorco (27 Jun 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Parece que ha dimitido el juez progre que salío en todo es mentira después del juez presencia , por tener dineros en paraíso fiscal, en Twitter están a tope con esta noticia, y con las cuentas de los presidentes autonómicos, parece por momentos que está ola no la salta este infausto régimen criminal antinacional, se está enterando muuucha gente..venga chicos difusión que esto peta.



¿Alguna cuenta de twitter en concreto?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

a boleo cuentas de twitter que hablan de esto


que nadie pique en la dialectica dualista de fachas vs rojos por que aqui estan todos corruptos y se rien de los subnormales que siguen banderias e ideologias politicas













Search (jueces para la democracia)







nitter.net










Juan (@JuanGiBui)


Este señor que nos da clases de todo..."mucho jueces para la democracia" y leches fritas




nitter.net





​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

José Juan Soler Aparicio @jjsoleraparicio​ 15h

Replying to @CapitanBitcoin

*Este mensaje es de hace 12 horas.....*



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

LA Patria en la Cartera . Librazo del Juez Joaquim Bosch de la asociacion de abogados progresistas de Soros sobre LA CORRUPCION. guia practica


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/la-patria-en-la-cartera-librazo-del-juez-joaquim-bosch-de-la-asociacion-de-abogados-progresistas-de-soros-sobre-la-corrupcion-guia-practica.1779393/#post-41287466 https://nitter.net/CapitanBitcoin/status/1541336226195804162#m




www.burbuja.info














Capitán Bitcoin (@CapitanBitcoin)


El juez progre Joaquim Bosch pillado con 2 cuentas en un paraíso fiscal. Tiene 1.543.847€ en la entidad Kleinwort Hambross Bank de OP ST HELIER- JERSEY. Ya ha sido expulsado de la junta directiva de JPD al saberse el escándalo. ¿Entiendes ya como somete el Ejecutivo al Judicial?




nitter.net












​


----------



## Tigershark (28 Jun 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> ¿Alguna cuenta de twitter en concreto?



Mete expediente royuela en el buscador , estamos muchos por allí dando difusión.Os animo a hacer lo mismo, cuanto más seamos más difícil será de que lo paren.slds.


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Jun 2022)

Ha chapado ya la web de Placencia?


----------



## Locoderemate (28 Jun 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Parece que ha dimitido el juez progre que salío en todo es mentira después del juez presencia , por tener dineros en paraíso fiscal, en Twitter están a tope con esta noticia, y con las cuentas de los presidentes autonómicos, parece por momentos que está ola no la salta este infausto régimen criminal antinacional, se está enterando muuucha gente..venga chicos difusión que esto peta.



Fuente?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

t.me/laquintacolumna/24085 Jun 28 at 15:48



_BONILLA s PANAMA LIFE STYLE _














victimasdelospoliticos.org
Denunciamos ante la AEAT por supuesto delito de blanqueo de capitales a Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla (Presidente Junta Andalucía)…
Denuncia tributaria por supuesto delito de blanqueo de capitales a Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla y Manuela Villena López. Pueden consultar la denuncia pinchando en este link y también el comprobante d…









Denunciamos ante la AEAT por supuesto delito de blanqueo de capitales a Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla (Presidente Junta Andalucía) y Manuela Villena López (Mujer de Juanma Moreno).


Denuncia tributaria por supuesto delito de blanqueo de capitales a Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla y Manuela Villena López. Pueden consultar la denuncia pinchand




victimasdelospoliticos.org
















​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

* Pillados con cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales todos los integrantes del CGPJ , con Lesmes a la cabeza*
Jun 27, 2022 | Notas de prensa










*El escándalo se destapa a solo un día de celebrarse en España la cumbre de la OTAN, razón por la cual Lesmes no debería acudir ni siquiera como invitado a ninguno de los eventos oficiales si se tiene en cuenta que, él solo, aparece como beneficiario de 17 Millones de euros que son muy difíciles de justificar.*








Pillados con cuentas en paraísos todos los integrantes del CGPJ


¡Terremoto en el poder judicial! Pillados con cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales todos los integrantes del CGPJ, con Lesmes a la cabeza




www.acodap.com







> *Carlos Lesmes Serrano* aparece como beneficiario de 170 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 17.000.000 €) en el STANDARD BANK ISLE OF MAN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT CARLOS LESMES



> *Rafael Fernández Valverde* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el CREDIT DE ANDORRA.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT RAFAEL FERNANDEZ VALVERDE (CGPJ)



> *Vicente Guilarte Gutiérrez* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 $) en el ITAU DE BRASIL.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT VICENTE GUILARTE GUTIERREZ



> *Álvaro Cuesta Martínez* aparece como beneficiario de 16 depósitos de 75.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 $) en el BANISTMO DE *PANAMÁ*.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT ALVARO CUESTA MARTINEZ (CGPJ)



> *José Antonio Ballestero Pascual* aparece como beneficiario de 12 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 €) en el VP BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JOSE ANTONIO BALLESTERO PASCUAL (CGPJ)



> *Gerardo Martínez Tristán* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el BANQUE DE LUXEMBOURG.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT GERARDO MARTINEZ TRISTAN (CGPJ)



> *Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva* aparece como beneficiario de 15 depósitos de 200.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 3.000.000 €) en el BANQUE BCP DE LUXEMBURGO.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT ENRIQUE LUCAS MURILLO DE LA CUEVA



> *Clara Martínez de Careaga García* aparece como beneficiaria de 10 depósitos de 125.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.250.000 $) en el BLADEX DE PANAMÁ.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT CLARA MARTINEZ DE CAREAGA GARCIA (CGPJ)



> *Juan Martínez Moya* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el ISLE OF MAN BANK.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JUAN MARTINEZ MOYA (CGPJ)



> *Roser Bach Fabregó* aparece como beneficiario de 18 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el BANK OF IRELAND – DUBLIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT ROSER BACH FABREGO (CGPJ)



> *Nuria Díaz Abad* aparece como beneficiario de 14 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 700.000 €) en el FRICK BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT NURIA DIAZ ABAD (CGPJ)



> *Rafael Mozo Muelas* aparece como beneficiario de 4 depósitos de 250.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 $) en el SCOTIA BANK DE NASSAU-BAHAMAS.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT RAFAEL MOZO MUELAS (CGPJ)



> *Wenceslao Francisco Olea Godoy* aparece como beneficiario de 18 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el FRICK BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT WENCESLAO OLEA GODOY (CGPJ)



> *Carmen Llombart Pérez* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 120.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 €) en el CENTRO BANK DE VADUZ-LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT CARMEN LLOMBART PEREZ (CGPJ)



> *Pilar Sepúlveda García de la Torre* aparece como beneficiario de 6 depósitos de 150.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 $) en el DELTA BANK AND TRUST – CAIMAN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT PILAR SEPULVEDA GARCIA DE LA TORRE (CGPJ)



> *María Concepción Sáez Rodríguez* aparece como beneficiaria de 3 depósitos de 300.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el NBG BANK DE LA VALETA – MALTA.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT MARIA CONCEPCION SAEZ RODRIGUEZ (CGPJ)



> *Juan Manuel Fernández Martínez* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 500.000 €) en el NEUE BANK DE VADUZ – LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JUAN MANUEL FERNANDEZ MARTINEZ CGPJ)



> *María Victoria Cinto Lapuente* aparece como beneficiaria de 5 depósitos de 300.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.500.000 €) en el FCM BANK-MALTA.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT MARIA VICTORIA CINTO LAPUENTE (CGPJ)



> *María del Mar Cabrejas Guijarro* aparece como beneficiaria de 6 depósitos de 175.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.050.000 $) en el BANQUE HAVILLAND DE BAHAMAS.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT MARIA DEL MAR CABREJAS GUIJARRO (CGPJ)



> *José María Macías Castaño* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 150.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.500.000 €) en el LEUMI BANK DE JERSEY.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JOSE MARIA MACIAS CASTAÑO (CGPJ)



> *María Ángeles Carmona Vergara* aparece como beneficiaria de 10 depósitos de 120.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 $) en el NOVOBANQ-SEYCHELLES.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT MARIA ANGELES CARMONA VERGARA (CGPJ)



> *José Luis De Benito y Benítez De Lugo* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 750.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 750.000 €) en el AIB BANK-JERSEY.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JOSE LUIS BENITO BENITEZ DE LUGO (CGPJ)​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

*EL CONSEJO GENERAL DE PODER JUDICIAL*

* TENDRIA SUS AHORROS GANDADOS CON EL SUDOR DE SU FRENTEN Y ARDUO TRABAJO

EN REPARTIDOS POR MEDIO CARIBE*























Pillados con cuentas en paraísos todos los integrantes del CGPJ


¡Terremoto en el poder judicial! Pillados con cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales todos los integrantes del CGPJ, con Lesmes a la cabeza




www.acodap.com





12.2K views11:12
__

LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV Forwarded from ¡No! a la nueva normalidad (@No_Plandemia)
 


_*⚖*_* La “ASOCIACIÓN CONTRA LA CORRUPCIÓN Y EN DEFENSA DE LA ACCIÓN PÚBLICA”, 
la cual dirige el Juez Presencia no para y denuncia:

Imputados por fraude fiscal y blanqueo de capitales: *

1. Juaquin Elias Gadea. Magistrado
2. Dolores Delgado Garcia. Fiscal General
3. Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapatero. Ex presidente del gobierno.

*Pillados con dinero en paraísos fiscales:*

1. Carlos Lesmes. Presidente Supremo. 17.000.000 €
2. Joaquín Elías Gadea. Magistrado. 1.100.000 €
3. Jesús Alonso Cristóbal. Fiscal. 700.000 €
4. Andrés Martínez Arrieta. Supremo. 2.000.000 €
5. Julián Artemio Sánchez Melgar. Supremo. 1.500.000 €
6. Miguel Colmenero Menéndez. Supremo. 1.200.000 $
7. Andrés Palomo del Arco. Supremo. 1.200.000 $
8. Pablo Llarena Conde. Supremo. 2.000.000 €
9. Vicente Magro Servet. Supremo. 750.000 €
10. Susana Polo García. Supremo. 1.000.000 $
11. Carmen Lamela Díaz. Supremo. 1.200.000 €
12. Ángel Luis Hurtado. Supremo. 1.800.000 €

*Buzón denuncias: *ACODAP
*ℹ Fuente: *ACODAP
_*⏩*_ Sígueme: t.me/No_Plandemia​

11.1K views11:29


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

*<< DIRECTO A LAS 23_00 CON EL JUEZ PRESENCIA. TODOS LOS VOCALES DEL CGPJ CON CUENTAS OPACAS EN EL EXTRA>>*









​


----------



## elnota (28 Jun 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *<< DIRECTO A LAS 23_00 CON EL JUEZ PRESENCIA. TODOS LOS VOCALES DEL CGPJ CON CUENTAS OPACAS EN EL EXTRA>>*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y todos son elegidos por los partidos políticos.
Los que tienen que vigilar a los políticos con milloncejos en paraisos fiscales. Presuntamente claro.
Y los fiscales dependiendo y obedeciendo al gobierno.

Festival de la democracia. Tienen que estar muy orgullosos, para cuando el día del orgullo del poder judicial?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

elnota dijo:


> Festival de la democracia. Tienen que estar muy orgullosos, para cuando el día del orgullo del poder judicial?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

El juez Gadea. que esta IMPUTADO y el cual el juez Presencia ha RECUSADO por ser PARTE Y JUEZ ...ignora la recusacion y pretende conenadar a Presenci


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/el-juez-gadea-que-esta-imputado-y-el-cual-el-juez-presencia-ha-recusado-por-ser-parte-y-juez-ignora-la-recusacion-y-pretende-conedar-a-presencia.1779824/ estoy aluciando. un juez que esta IMPUTADO en proceso judicial a instancias de ACODAP resulta...




www.burbuja.info






estoy aluciando. un juez que esta IMPUTADO en proceso judicial a instancias de ACODAP resulta que se presenta el mismo para condenar  a el Juez presencia por esas denuncias

dec






*directo**:** TODOS LOS VOCALES DEL CGPJ DE ESPAÑA (NARCOESTADO) CON CUENTAS EN EL EXTRANJERO *










¿Cuáles son las 16 causas de abstención o recusación de un juez? - Confilegal


Conoce las 16 causas de abstención (cuando el propio juez decide apartarse del caso que estaba enjuiciando) o, en su caso, de recusación que prevé la LOPJ.




confilegal.com




*DIFERENCIA ENTRE ABSTENCIÓN Y RECUSACIÓN*


> La LOPJ prevé *16 causas de abstención* (cuando el propio juez o magistrado decide apartarse del caso que estaba enjuiciando, tan pronto como sea advertida la causa que la motive) *o, en su caso, de recusación* (si lo solicita uno de los terceros que está legitimado para recusarlo, de acuerdo con el Artículo 219 LOPJ, en función de la jurisdicción del pleito).
> 
> 
> Así, en los asuntos *civiles, sociales y contencioso-administrativos*, lo pueden hacer las partes; también podrá hacerlo el Ministerio Fiscal siempre que se trate de un proceso en el que, por la naturaleza de los derechos en conflicto, pueda o deba intervenir; mientras que en los asuntos penales, pueden recusar al juez: el Ministerio Fiscal, el acusador popular, particular o privado, el actor civil, el procesado o inculpado, el querellado o denunciado y el tercero responsable civil.
> ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

El juez Gadea. que esta IMPUTADO y el cual el juez Presencia ha RECUSADO por ser PARTE Y JUEZ ...ignora la recusacion y pretende conenadar a Presenci


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/el-juez-gadea-que-esta-imputado-y-el-cual-el-juez-presencia-ha-recusado-por-ser-parte-y-juez-ignora-la-recusacion-y-pretende-conedar-a-presencia.1779824/ estoy aluciando. un juez que esta IMPUTADO en proceso judicial a instancias de ACODAP resulta...




www.burbuja.info





*Juez Joaquín Gadea (Audiencia Nacional):*
*“Para mí el Orgullo es la labor cotidiana de ser uno mismo”*
El magistrado de refuerzo del juzgado de Instrucción número 6 de la AN habla para Vanitatis de qué significa para él el Orgullo Gay, el "privilegio" de sentirse aceptado por su entorno y el punto de inflexión que supuso para él el paso adelante de Grande-Marlaska en 2006








Joaquín Gadea (juez de la Audiencia Nacional): "Para mí el Orgullo es la labor cotidiana de ser uno mismo"


El magistrado de refuerzo del Juzgado de Instrucción número 6 de la AN habla para Vanitatis de qué significa para él el Orgullo Gay, el "privilegio" de sentirse aceptado y los estereotipos




www.vanitatis.elconfidencial.com










Texto *Cote Villar*
Fotos *Bego Solís*
Formato *Marina G. Ortega|Luis Rodríguez*
U








> na tarde tórrida de junio. La sede de la Audiencia Nacional de la calle Génova está prácticamente vacía, pero en un despacho de la sexta planta un juez de refuerzo que apenas pasa de los 40 años ha elegido convertir esta tarde en un día memorable. “Me ha costado mucho decidirme, pero una vez que lo he hecho estoy deseando arrancar, dar el paso”, afirma. Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés (Cocentaina, 1981) es un tipo de buena planta que lleva días sin dormir, también por el calor que asola Madrid. Varias veces dirá en la entrevista que él “no es un activista”, y sin embargo su testimonio es un artefacto poderosísimo. Porque este juez no quiere hablar del caso que está ayudando a instruir al juez García Castellón (Villarejo, les sonará) ni de otra cosa que no sea su homosexualidad. ¿Por qué? Él lo explica.
> “Cuando me propusieron la posibilidad de hacer esto no lo tenía nada claro y mi primera reacción fue decir que no. Sentía una mezcla de pudor y vergüenza. Pero luego, dándole vueltas a la cuestión, recordé que para mí una entrevista como esta que se hizo hace 16 años fue muy importante [se refiere a la entrevista publicada por ‘El País’ en 2006 en la que Fernando Grande-Marlaska, hoy ministro del Interior, habló abiertamente por primera vez de su condición sexual]. Creo que si soy capaz de llegar al menos a una persona de este país como a mí me llegó esa entrevista, merece la pena dar este paso y hablar públicamente sobre mi homosexualidad y sobre mi condición, que es algo que no había hecho nunca en mi vida”.
> El juez Joaquín Gadea sonríe algo nervioso antes de empezar la entrevista con Vanitatis.
> Gadea no titubea, se nota que lleva días elaborando las respuestas y hay algunas cosas que quiere dejar claras. Vestido con un impecable traje azul marino, el despacho en el que estamos apenas habla de él. “Es el tercer o cuarto despacho que ocupo desde que estoy en la Audiencia”, se ríe, “se nota que soy el último mono”. Gadea es magistrado juez de refuerzo en el Juzgado Central de Instrucción número 6 de la Audiencia Nacional. “Para mí la intimidad es un valor que trato de proteger, no soy activista ni tengo un perfil público en redes sociales. Soy muy consciente de que mi posición aquí es temporal y durará lo que dure la medida de refuerzo a la que estoy adscrito”, aclara.
> ...



*¿Ha sufrido homofobia en su trayectoria profesional?*



















> > No, soy un privilegiado en ese sentido porque no he tenido la sensación de haber sido discriminado por eso ni en mi vida profesional ni en la Asociación Profesional de la Magistratura, donde he desarrollado una actividad plena. Pero eso no significa que no haya otros ámbitos u otras profesiones en las que el hecho de ser gay sí suponga un problema. Una de las razones que me llevan a hacer esta entrevista es precisamente la conciencia de que existen esas dificultades en otros ámbitos. Un ejemplo claro para mí es cuando aprobé la oposición.
> > *¿En qué año fue?*
> > En 2008. Tardé tres años, seis meses y un día en sacar la oposición. Quedé el primero de mi promoción, y yo mismo me generé presión para mantener ese estatus, porque el escalafón puede cambiar durante el periodo de la escuela judicial o el periodo de prácticas. Es una de las cosas de las que me arrepiento, no haber salido del armario mientras estuve en la Escuela Judicial en Barcelona. Tenía miedo a sentirme rechazado y aunque en gran parte era un miedo generado por mis propias inseguridades, también era resultado de una conciencia colectiva que nos lleva a pensar que exteriorizar nuestra orientación sexual puede suponer algún tipo de perjuicio; es algo que todavía desgraciadamente se da en diferentes ámbitos profesionales. A lo largo de mi carrera, además, he tenido casos de agresiones que se han producido contra personas por el hecho de su orientación sexual.
> > Primer plano del magistrado, que en esta charla revela que tardó mucho en hablar de su orientación sexual con su familia.
> ...








Rumor: - ACODAP | ROYUELA | _ olvidaros de cambios politicos. parece ser que el 80 % del Senado Congreso tendria CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES => tambien VOX


ACODAP | ROYUELA | _ olvidaros de cambios politicos. parece ser que el 80 % del Senado Congreso tendria CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES => tambien VOX...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Duda Metódica (29 Jun 2022)

Si es cierto lo de las cuentas, estaríamos ante una compra de voluntades generalizada en todos los estamentos clave de la sociedad española, jueces, fiscales, políticos, altos cargos de la administración pública, periodistas, etc ...
Los Royuela y Presencia, nos dicen que su fuente es el CNI y que dentro de esa agencia hay una lucha interna, digámos entre buenos y malos. Una explicación a que el cancer de las cuentas en el extranjero se encuentre tan extendido es que quien haya gestionado la apertura de esas cuentas haya sido el propio CNI (no se si el bueno, el feo o el malo, pero el propio CNI). Sería una explicación, bastante obvia, de la facilidad y fluidez con la que les llega a los Royuela la información bancaria.
Un gobierno corrupto en España, es sinónimo de un gobierno títere, a disposición de quien le pague y/o tenga la información comprometedora. En el último video ya no hablan solo del CNI, sino que han especulado con que la CIA también suministre información. No parece muy lógico que la CIA esté por la judicialización del expediente, pues el gobierno actual es fiel a Biden y a la logia. O quizás es que al igual que nos dicen que sucede con el CNI, haya una CIA de buenos y malos?


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Jun 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Si es cierto lo de las cuentas, estaríamos ante una compra de voluntades generalizada en todos los estamentos clave de la sociedad española, jueces, fiscales, políticos, altos cargos de la administración pública, periodistas, etc ...
> Los Royuela y Presencia, nos dicen que su fuente es el CNI y que dentro de esa agencia hay una lucha interna, digámos entre buenos y malos. Una explicación a que el cancer de las cuentas en el extranjero se encuentre tan extendido es que quien haya gestionado la apertura de esas cuentas haya sido el propio CNI (no se si el bueno, el feo o el malo, pero el propio CNI). Sería una explicación, bastante obvia, de la facilidad y fluidez con la que les llega a los Royuela la información bancaria.
> Un gobierno corrupto en España, es sinónimo de un gobierno títere, a disposición de quien le pague y/o tenga la información comprometedora. En el último video ya no hablan solo del CNI, sino que han especulado con que la CIA también suministre información. No parece muy lógico que la CIA esté por la judicialización del expediente, pues el gobierno actual es fiel a Biden y a la logia. O quizás es que al igual que nos dicen que sucede con el CNI, haya una CIA de buenos y malos?




Esta claro que hay dos bandos, los generales nacionalistas patriotas pro trump y la escoria satanista cabalista de biden, zp, el corinas y toda la basura que ha hundido el mundo. La diferencia es que en EEUU no cesan a los militares patriotas como hacen aqui porque por ejemplo, van al Valle de los Caidos como ocurrio el otro dia o no cantan la internacional al ritmo de la macarena de ZP.


----------



## Uritorco (29 Jun 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> En el último video ya no hablan solo del CNI, sino que han especulado con que la CIA también suministre información.



Es simplemente una suposición gratuita de Santi. No hay que tomarla en serio, más teniendo en cuenta que la CIA usana es la mayor narcomafia del planeta, junto con el KGB y el Mossad.

Al comienzo de este directo han desvelado que más de el 80% de los políticos del Congreso y el Senado de todos los partidos tienen igualmente cuentas en el extranjero. También desvelarán más asesinatos.

Hay ER para rato...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jun 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Si es cierto lo de las cuentas, estaríamos ante una compra de voluntades generalizada en todos los estamentos clave de la sociedad española, jueces, fiscales, políticos, altos cargos de la administración pública, periodistas, etc ...
> Los Royuela y Presencia, nos dicen que su fuente es el CNI y que dentro de esa agencia hay una lucha interna, digámos entre buenos y malos. Una explicación a que el cancer de las cuentas en el extranjero se encuentre tan extendido es que quien haya gestionado la apertura de esas cuentas haya sido el propio CNI (no se si el bueno, el feo o el malo, pero el propio CNI). Sería una explicación, bastante obvia, de la facilidad y fluidez con la que les llega a los Royuela la información bancaria.
> Un gobierno corrupto en España, es sinónimo de un gobierno títere, a disposición de quien le pague y/o tenga la información comprometedora. En el último video ya no hablan solo del CNI, sino que han especulado con que la CIA también suministre información. No parece muy lógico que la CIA esté por la judicialización del expediente, pues el gobierno actual es fiel a Biden y a la logia. O quizás es que al igual que nos dicen que sucede con el CNI, haya una CIA de buenos y malos?



DENTRO DE LA NARRATIVA DE " Q "

*LA C:I:A *
habria sido absorida de alguna manera organicamente y en la mayoria de sus funciones ( o supervisada )
por...

*↓*

*LA No eSA : esa otra agencia*

yo apostaria quizas por esa otra Noes SA otra agencia

pero son 16 o 17 agencias las que tiene USA reconocidas


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jun 2022)

y ahora sumemosle


----------



## Tigershark (29 Jun 2022)

Pues supongo que habrá también una CIA buena dirigida por el partído republicano pero son imaginaciones mías.



Locoderemate dijo:


> Fuente?



Lo dijo el juez Presencia en el video del lunes en el canal de Santi, dimitió de portavoz del jueces para la democracia .


----------



## Uritorco (29 Jun 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Pues supongo que habrá también una CIA buena dirigida por el partído republicano pero son imaginaciones mías.



No me puedo creer que a estas alturas caigáis en esas simplezas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jun 2022)

EN RESUMEN : PUEDE SER CUALQUIERA DE LAS 18 AGENCIAS OFICIALES. NO HA FALTA QUE SEA LA C:I:A:

SI ANTES USA TENIAN 17 AGENCIAS RECONOCIDAS. Y ACABAN DE LANZAR UNA NUEVA DE INTELIGENCIA ESPACIAL

17 = Q
18 = R



ESPACE DELTA R
ACTIVADA

*Symbolism*
DEL 18 took on the number 18 in honor of the Space Force becoming the 18th member oSf the United States Intelligence Community on 15 January 2021.[7][8]










https://t.co/ZgH5hG8yRh 4.4K views07:22



ICYMI, Space Delta 18 was established on 24 June
to provide quality intelligence to U.S. policy makers pertaining to the space domain. #SemperSupra




MORALEJA:

SERA POR AGENCIAS.ESTOS TIENEN TAMBINN CHIRINGUITOS PA TO xD​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jun 2022)

lol
Posted on 1:30 AM · Jun 29th, 2022








il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : THE SECRET SERVICE LOVES THE REAL PRESIDENT!!!


THE SECRET SERVICE LOVES THE REAL PRESIDENT!!!




gettr.com


----------



## Tigershark (29 Jun 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> No me puedo creer que a estas alturas caigáis en esas simplezas.



A estas alturas lo único que se es que el ER es verdad, de donde llegan las informaciones ya es otra cosa. Pero si tu sabes mas te ruego que nos ilumines.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (29 Jun 2022)

Que la cumbre de la OTAN se haga en España deja bien claro qué importancia tiene este país justo en este momento y a partir de ahora. Además en Madrid, justo en la cabeza para que no haya dudas de quién da las órdenes y quién las recibe, así de descarao. No es tampoco casual todo lo que está pasando con ACODAP y esa aparente implosión en la 'inteligencia' española.
Lo gordo sea lo que sea lo tenemos encima.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jun 2022)

*Españistán, jaque mate *

Artículo escrito por Galo Dabouza El Diestro 29 junio, 2022
​ 

_Sábete, Sancho, que todas estas borrascas que nos suceden son señales de que presto ha de serenar el tiempo y han de sucedernos bien las cosas, porque no es posible que el mal ni el bien sean durables, y de aquí se sigue que, habiendo durado mucho el mal, el bien está ya cerca._
Desde el 78 para acá, 44 años ha durado este mal, en los que el ejecutivo, el legislativo y el judicial, rivalizaron en infamia, ruindad, sevicia, y mendacidad, abochornando a todos los españoles.

En este tiempo, cada uno de nosotros ha gastado no menos de cien mil ducados en guantes perfumados, ( para soportar la hedionda pestilencia que desprenden el poder, sus aledaños y la cohorte de apesebrados que se benefician de sus sinecuras y canonjías, esquilmando al resto de españoles.


Pero como no hay mal que cien años dure, ni cerdo que no tenga su San Martín, el fin ya se adivina cercano, como pronosticaba D. Quijote.
Del mismo modo que Al Capone cayó, no acusado de los múltiples asesinatos que ordenó, sino por evasión de impuestos, los infames que nos desgobiernan desde los 3 poderes, caerán ahora por lo mismo.


Hace unas pocas horas se desvelaba en este diario la noticia de que ACODAP disponía de

las cuentas secretas en paraísos fiscales, de la inmensa mayoría de diputados y senadores 
DE TODOS LOS PARIDOS POLÍTICOS (1).



Esto viene a sumarse a la misma información sobre TODOS los integrantes del C.G.P.J. (2) y un sinnúmero de jueces del Tribunal Constitucional, el Tribunal Supremo, fiscales, ministros, exministros, presidentes y expresidentes nacionales y autonómicos (3) y un larguísimo etcétera (4).








Españistán, jaque mate - El Diestro


Españistán, jaque mate




www.eldiestro.es












Notas de prensa - ACODAP


Noticias ACODAP Asociación contra la Corrupción ESPAÑA. Buzón de Denuncias, Pedro Sánchez, Margarita Robles, Dolores Delgado, PP, VOX...




www.acodap.com






Los torpes movimientos de quienes han visto sus vergüenzas expuestas públicamente, han tenido el efecto de quien baila en arenas movedizas. Cada uno de sus movimientos “defensivos” venía seguido de nuevas cuentas en paraísos fiscales de sus adláteres, de los jueces que archivaban sin investigar, de los periodistas que los encubrían y de todo aquel que se interponía en el camino de la Justicia (así, con mayúsculas).
Ahora, por fin, podré sacar las palomitas que llevo guardando para este momento.
Fiat iustitia et ruat caelum
¡Temblad, malditos!
Españistán ha muerto. ¡Arriba España!​

Seria advertencia de ACODAP a todos los diputados y senadores de España tras estudiar una relevante información que obra en su poder - El Diestro
Pillados con cuentas en paraísos todos los integrantes del CGPJ
expediente royuela | Alvise
https://www.youtube.com/c/SantiagoRoyuelaSamit



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jun 2022)

TURBO PEDERASTIA SATANICA MASONA DE ESTADO POLITIQUERA

UPESEEE DURISMO

KOTE KABEZUDO EDON ELORZA

A GUANTANAMO CON ELLOS

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jun 2022)

FELIPE GONZALEZ => ( RE ) " POSITIVO EN COVID " _ puede no ser nada : puede ser algo.












FELIPE GONZALEZ => ( RE ) " POSITIVO EN COVID " _ puede no ser nada : puede ser algo.


FELIPE GONZALEZ => ( RE ) " POSITIVO EN COVID " _ puede no ser nada : puede ser algo. https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/felipe-gonzalez-re-positivo-en-covid-_-puede-no-ser-nada-pued-ser-algo.1780260/ https://www.eldebate.com/espana/20220629/felipe-gonzalez-positivo-covid.html...




www.burbuja.info












Felipe González, positivo en covid


El ex presidente tiene previsto participar en un encuentro de la Universidad Internacional Menéndez Pelayo en Santander los días 5 y 6 de julio al ...




www.eldebate.com












Felipe González da positivo en covid-19


El expresidente del Gobierno no ha podido asistir a una entrevista presencial que tenía programada en 'La noche en 24 horas' de RTVE




www.elconfidencial.com











Se encuentra "perfectamente".
 *Felipe González da positivo en covid-19
El expresidente del Gobierno no ha podido asistir a una entrevista presencial que tenía programada en 'La noche en 24 horas' de RTV**E *

El expresidente del Gobierno de España, Felipe González. (EFE/Chema Moya)​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jun 2022)

Qué vais a hacer cuando los 1500€/mes solo sirva para comer y pagar impuestos?


Ni ahorro ni pequeños caprichos. Remar solo para comer




www.burbuja.info






*Así es el estilo del presidente electo de Andalucía Moreno Bonilla 
*
*ANDALUCIA LA FIESTA DE LA VIDA *


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jun 2022)

ES QUE ME HACE GRACIA IMAGINARNME EL BONILLA ARREBAÑANDO LA BUENA VIDA COMO BUENAMENTE PUEDA, CON LOS MILLONCEJOS DE PANAMA


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jun 2022)

LA FACTURA DE LA CORRUPCION EN ANDALUCIA ​


BlueOrange dijo:


> *Otros casos:*











La factura de la corrupción andaluza: más de 1.200 millones bajo sospecha y más de 600 imputados


Mientras Susana Díaz se desgañita en los mítines del PSOE, arengando a los suyos para que voten en las elecciones andaluzas del próximo 2 de diciembre, sus antecesores y padrinos,




www.elmundo.es












Sentencia caso ERE Andalucia: Las cifras del mayor caso de corrupción en España


El caso de los ERE de la Junta de Andalucía se enfrenta este martes a su sentencia, el momento más esperado por los 21 ex altos cargos del Gobierno autonómico que se sent...




www.lavanguardia.com












Todos los Casos de Corrupción en España, con Caras, Nombres, Costes... | Casos-Aislados.com


La Corrupción en España no son Casos Aislados, ni Manzanas Podridas, tampoco son unos pocos Chorizos en política, es una Trama Mafiosa Política y Empresarial que se dedicó a saquear España.




casos-aislados.com





El problema es éste.










Dale a un tonto iniciativa y terminas viéndolo dentro de la masonería


doble up




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


Este es PRESENCIA, leedlo, esto es flipante, es un CORRUPTO SUPERSONICO El paso de Fernando Presencia por la carrera judicial: ‘destierro’ y expulsión Aunque Fernando Presencia se sigue presentando a sí mismo como juez, fue expulsado de la carrera judicial hace ya cinco años y su carrera está...




www.burbuja.info






 que oportuno EDIT : pone al fina *"** larga enfermedad"* por la que ya estaba de baja" ​



* Fallece Victoria Cinto, magistrada y vocal del Consejo del Poder Judicial *





*La magistrada, expresidenta de la Audiencia Provincial de Gipuzkoa y vocal del CGPJ, ha fallecido a los 63 años de edad * Imagen de archivo de un pleno del CGPJ​








Fallece Victoria Cinto, magistrada y vocal del Consejo del Poder Judicial


La magistrada, expresidenta de la Audiencia Provincial de Gipuzkoa y vocal del CGPJ, ha fallecido a los 63 años de edad




www.eldiario.es





Alberto Pozas 30 de junio de 2022 10:41h Actualizado el 30/06/2022 11:59h 


Victoria Cinto, magistrada y vocal del Consejo General del Poder Judicial, ha fallecido este jueves a los 63 años de edad, según informa en un comunicado el órgano de gobierno de los jueces.

El pleno previsto para este jueves se ha suspendido. Un pleno en el que el Consejo iba a estudiar, entre otras cosas, la petición del sector conservador de poder informar sobre la propuesta legal del PSOE para desencallar la renovación de varios magistrados del Tribunal Constitucional.

Victoria Cinto Lapuente accedió como vocal al CGPJ a propuesta del PSOE en 2013 después de ejercer como viceconsejera de Justicia del Gobierno vasco (2010-2012), como presidenta de la Audiencia Provincial de Gipuzkoa (1999-2010) y como decana de los juzgados de San Sebastián desde 1996. Ingresó en la carrera judicial en 1987.

En un comunicado, el pleno del Consejo General del Poder Judicial expresa su “inmenso dolor ante esta irreparable pérdida”, destacan su trabajo y “espíritu de conciliación y búsqueda de consensos” tanto en el pleno como en la Comisión Disciplinaria y su “integridad profesional y profunda humanidad”. “ Su recuerdo permanecerá siempre enmarcado en nuestra admiración, respeto y en un profundo afecto”, dice el comunicado

CGPJ - Consejo General del Poder Judicial
Obituarios


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

*Muere a los 63 años la aragonesa Victoria Cinto, vocal del CGPJ *
*( " larga enfermedad " ya estaba de baja )*
El Consejo General del Poder Judicial ha suspendido el pleno que iba a celebrar este jueves por la mañana.

NOTICIA jueves, 30 junio 2022, 12:32 Agencias





Muere a los 63 años la aragonesa Victoria Cinto, vocal del CGPJ

Foto de archivo de Victoria CintoHA

La aragonesa *Victoria Cinto Lapuente*, vocal del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ) y exviceconsejera de Justicia del Gobierno Vasco, *ha fallecido a los 63 años* después de *una larga enfermedad*, por la que se encontraba actualmente de baja.
Nacida en Tarazona, la magistrada, asociada a Juezas y Jueces para la Democracia, presidió entre 1999 y 2010 la Audiencia Provincial de *Guipúzcoa *y antes fue decana de los Juzgados de* San Sebastián*.
Además, ejerció de viceconsejera de Justicia del Justicia del Gobierno vasco --cuando el socialista Patxi López era Lehendakari-- entre octubre de 2010 y diciembre de 2012. La designó en el cargo la entonces consejera del Departamento, *Idoia Mendia,* en sustitución de *Txema Fínez*, después de su fallecimiento.
El *Consejo General del Poder Judicial (*CGPJ) ha suspendido el pleno que iba a celebrar este jueves por la mañana por el fallecimiento.
Este jueves el Pleno del CGPJ iba a estudiar la propuesta de nueve vocales de valorar si cabe solicitar al Congreso que recabe un informe del órgano de gobierno de los jueces sobre la reforma planteada por el grupo parlamentario socialista, para poder nombrar a dos magistrados del Tribunal Constitucional.​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

QUE FOTO LE PONEN EN CONFILEGAL A LA POBRE.
PARECE DE UNA WEB "LIBERAL" DE INTERCAMBIO DE PAREJAS 


StackPath








_SI HA SIDO REPENTINO POR QUE ESTAN EN SHOCK PONE _

*María Victoria Cinto Lapuente,* vocal del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ) ha fallecido esta mañana en San Sebastián víctima de un cáncer. Cuando fue nombrada, para formar parte del órgano de gobierno de los jueces, en 2013, había vencido exitosamente a esa enfermedad.
*Su desaparición ha dejado en estado de «shock» a los miembros del CGPJ, que han suspendido la celebración del Pleno que tenían previsto para hoy.*
Cinto tenía un carácter muy abierto y era muy apreciada entre sus compañeros. Había cumplido los 63 años el pasado 24 de marzo.
La vocal, y magistrada, llevaba de baja desde hacía varios meses. Era juez de carrera desde hacía 34 años y 7 meses y tenía el número 646 en el escalafón judicial.​


> Pertenecía al grupo de 13 vocales «part time», que compaginaba su servicio como magistrada en la Sección Primera de la Audiencia Provincial de Guipuzcoa con su participación en el CGPJ, en su Comisión Disciplinaria, formada por siete miembros.
> Cinto estaba afiliada a la asociación progresista Juezas y Jueces para la Democracia. Entre 1999 y 2010 presidió la mencionada Audiencia Provincial de Guipuzcoa. También fue decana de los Juzgados de San Sebastián.
> Entre octubre de 2010 y diciembre de 2012 asumió la Viceconsejería de Justicia del Gobierno vasco, cuando el socialista Patxi López fue lehendakari.
> Con su desaparición, el CGPJ, que está formado por 20 vocales y el presidente, Carlos Lesmes, se queda con 19 miembros. El pasado mes de marzo se jubiló, al cumplir 72 años, Rafael Fernández Valverde, con lo que tuvo que dejar su puesto.
> El Consejo no ha fijado nueva fecha para abordar la propuesta que 9 vocales habían realizado para exhortar al Congreso de los Diputados para que recabe la opinión del CGPJ sobre la proposición de ley que impulsa el Grupo Socialista en el Congreso, modificando la Ley Orgánica del Poder Judicial, con el fin de poder elegir a los dos magistrados del Tribunal Supremo cuya renovación hay que realizar y que le corresponden al Gobierno.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

El presidente de la AN que apoya a Gadea tiene cuentas en paraísos


¡El escándalo de los sobornos se hace insoportable! El presidente de la AN que apoya a Gadea también tiene cuentas en paraísos fiscales




www.acodap.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

Spoiler: siempre es triste pero....



SIEMPRE HAY QUE LAMENTAR UNA MUERTE. Y NO ME GUSTA MEZCLAR FALLECIMIENTOS CON ALGO QUE PODRIA ENTENDERSE COMO " REPROCHES"
PERO TRISTEMENTE : ESTO TAMBIEN PODRIA SER UNA ALEGORIA MORALIZANTE.
DE COMO EL DINERO NO COMPENSA SI VIVES EN UN MUNDO TODO FUNCIONA MAL



CANCER REACTIVADO
EFECTO FULMINANTE SHOCK EN LOS COMPAÑEROS DEL CGPJ 





StackPath













https://www.acodap.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/06/DENUNCIA-AEAT-MARIA-VICTORIA-CINTO-LAPUENTE-CGPJ.pdf











AL TRANSIGIR Y COLABORAR CON UN SISTEMA CORRUPTO A TODOS LOS NIVELES. BIEN PODRIA HABERSE REACTIVADO EL PROCESO CANCEROSO SOMO SABEMOS QUE PASA. CON LA FALSA " VACUNA " . Y HABER PRECIPITADO UN PROBLEMA DE SALUD QUE FINALMENTE HARA QUE NO PUEDA DISFRUTAR EN VIDA DEL DINERO QUE PODRIA HABER OBTENIDO DE FORMA IRREGULAR POR OTROS TEMAS O NO​





__





Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


lol Posted on 1:30 AM · Jun 29th, 2022 https://gettr.com/post/p1g6q6gd4c8




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Bloperas (30 Jun 2022)

Qué pocos trolls que hay por aquí últimamente, se nota que está desbordando la cloaca y esperan instrucciones de cómo proceder. Muchísima suerte en vuestra corta andadura hsdp.

La burla no es suficiente para frenar la avalancha de mierda que viene.


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 Jun 2022)

Excelente video el de ayer donde se puede ver la mafia psiquiatrica encerrando a una menor sin diagnostico casi 1 año.

Metodos sovieticos en la "democracia" de 2022. Vade retro loqueros, panda mengueles. Y se hace eco de varias muertes por severa negligencia de gente sana mental que la han tomado por loca.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

*En la misma mañana que una miembro el CGPJ tristemene es victima 
de un cancer reactivado *



*Villarejo sufre un "accidente vascular cerebral"
y pide la suspensión del juicio por problema ocular 




*
*El ex mando policial asegura que padece una "cefalea grave" que le produce una 
"limitación funcional severa del movimiento del ojo"*










Villarejo sufre un "accidente vascular cerebral" y pide la suspensión del juicio


El comisario José Manuel Villarejo, que afronta una petición de pena de cárcel de más de 10 años, ha pedido la suspensión del juicio que se celebra en la Audiencia




www.mundodeportivo.com








__





Villarejo sufre un "accidente vascular cerebral" y pide la suspensión del juicio


Villarejo sufre un "accidente vascular cerebral" y pide la suspensión del juicio El ex mando policial asegura que padece una "cefalea grave" que le produce una "limitación funcional severa del movimiento del ojo" El comisario José Manuel Villarejo, que afronta una petición de pena de...




www.burbuja.info





El comisario *José Manuel Villarejo*, que afronta una *petición de pena de cárcel de más de 10 años*, ha pedido la suspensión del juicio que se celebra en la *Audiencia Nacional* porque ha sufrido *"un accidente vascular cerebral con paresia III par ojo derecho, con cefalea grave y limitación funcional severa del movimiento del ojo"*, según ha indicado por escrito al tribunal.


Villarejo reclama a los magistrados que acuerden *"el inmediato reconocimiento médico forense"* por causa de su enfermedad repentina. El escrito del ex comisario asegura que este está totalmente *impedido por sus condiciones de salud*, por lo que no puede asistir en las próximas sesiones del juicio.
*LA MAÑANA DE LAS REPENTINITIS LARGAS : VILLAREJO AFIRMA TENER UN PROBLEMA EN EL OJO. HABRA QUE ESPERA A TENER MAS INFO*

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

POSITIVO INICIAL EN SARS COV JERSEY 2* José Antonio de Mora Alarcón 1.6 Millones de la citada cepa britanica *
* El presidente de la Sala de la AN que está apoyando al juez Gadea también tiene cuentas en paraísos fiscales*
Jun 29, 2022 | Notas de prensa














El presidente de la AN que apoya a Gadea tiene cuentas en paraísos


¡El escándalo de los sobornos se hace insoportable! El presidente de la AN que apoya a Gadea también tiene cuentas en paraísos fiscales




www.acodap.com









*José Antonio de Mora Alarcón es beneficiario de 16 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno de ellos (por importe total de 1.600.000 €) ingresados en agosto de 2018 en la entidad NEDBANK de JERSEY.*

El magistrado que preside la Sala de lo Penal de la AN que está apoyando al juez Gadea, *José Antonio Mora Alarcón,* es conocido por ser el presidente del tribunal que juzgó por primera vez la “caja B del PP”, pero también por ser uno de los miembros del tribunal de la Audiencia Provincial de Valencia que rechazó la puesta en libertad provisional de *Eduardo Zaplana*.
Lo más intrigante de las “casualidades” judiciales que se dieron en torno al drama personal de* Zaplana,* fue que la ponente de las resoluciones de la sección quinta de la Audiencia Provincial (la misma a la que pertenecía *Mora Alarcón*) era *María Begoña Solaz Roldan*, amiga íntima y compañera de promoción del entonces presidente de esa misma Audiencia Provincial (enemigo declarado de Zaplana) *Fernando de Rosa Torner*, quien ocupó la Secretaría Autonómica de Justicia de la Generalitat Valenciana desde 2003 hasta 2007, durante la etapa del gobierno de *Francisco* *Camps*, y entre junio de 2007 y septiembre de 2008 fue Conseller de Justicia y Administraciones Públicas, también bajo el mandato del último presidente del Partido Popular.
Por esa razón no es de extrañar que los sobornos que en el año 2018 recibió *Mora Alarcón* a través de la cuenta residenciada en el paraíso fiscal de JERSEY, provinieran del entorno de *Fernando De Rosa*, actualmente dedicado de pleno a la política como senador del Partido Popular (PP).

Puede consultar la denuncia y el extracto de las cuentas aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JOSE ANTONIO MORA ALARCON. MAGISTRADO SALA DE LO PENAL AUDIENCIA NACIONAL​

Foto: José Antonio Mora Alarcón / EUROPA PRESS


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

StackPath



*El magistrado RECUSADO POR SER UN JUEZ IMPUTADO Y CON INTERERES EN EL CASO JUEZ GADEA usado con " tonto util" 
ordena a los proveedores de Internet que bloqueen el dominio acodap.com, de Presencia*
Carlos Berbell
30/6/2022 15:44 Actualizado: 30/6/2022 17:20
El magistrado del Juzgado Central de Instrucción de la Audiencia Nacional, *Joaquín Gadea*, ha dictado un mandamiento judicial dirigido a todos los proveedores de servicios de Internet españoles para que bloqueen el acceso al dominio www.acodap.com, de la llamada Asociación contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública (ACODAP), de la que es presidente el exmagistrado *Fernando Presencia. *
Una medida que extiende a cualquier subdominio, y/o dominio web, dirección IP, URLs que «el responsable pudiera utilizar en iguales términos o que redireccionen a dicho dominio», dice el auto, al que ha tenido acceso Confilegal.
El mandamiento de Gadea ha sido enviado al Grupo Xfera Masmovil, Telefónica Móvil de España SAU, Vodafone España SAU, Orange Espagne SAU, R. Cable y Telecable Telecomunicaciones SAU, Euskaltel, Yoigo, Avatel Telecom SA, Onsicom, Digi Spain Telecom SL (Digimobil), BT-British Telecom España, Cablemel, Vodafone Enabler España SL, Open Cable, PTV Telecom (Procono), Least Cost Routing Telecom SL, Adamo Telecom Ibéria SA, Lobster, Airenet Networks del Mediterráneo SLU, Pepemobile SL (Pepephone) y Xtra Telecom.
La web de ACODAP estuvo alojada en el servidor de una empresa valenciana hasta el 19 de junio en que fue transferido a Francia.


QUE CLONE LA PAGINA PARA SALVAR LA INFORMACION Y EL FORAMTO

CONTRATE UN DOMINIO NUEVO.

CUALQUIER VALE : www.porlajusticia.com o lo primero que se le venga a la cabeza

que el informatico le cambie a otra plantilla parecida con "un solo click ".


NO DIGA QUE ES ACODAP NI HAGA REFERENCIA ALGUNA A ACODAP

Y FUERA

VOLVERA A PEDIR QUE SE CENSURA EL DOMINIO .... PERO REQUERIA TIEMPO.

DE TODAS FORMAS ES RIDICULO POR QUE LA INFORMACION VA A SEGUIR FLUYENDO

SI NO ES LA WEB

SERA EN TELEGRAM

Y SI NO EN CUALQUIER OTRA WEB O CANAL​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jun 2022)

EN RESUMEN . EL JUEZ GADEA 
ALIAS _"EL FRANCES "_ o _"MISS LAS VEGAS "_

QUE PRETENDE SER JUEZ Y PARTE. Y A PESAR DE ESTAR IMPUTADO Y HABER SIDO RECUSADO. PIDE UN EXAMEN PSIQUATRICO DE SU DENUNCIANTE
y las direcciones IP de todo los que hayais entrad en la web de la asociacion de denuncias ACODAP 







StackPath







*<< Gadea Francés* fue recusado por ACODAP después de haber sido imputado por el juzgado de instrucción N.º 1 de Madrid, junto con Zapatero y Dolores Delgado, 
en las Diligencias Previas 800/2022. >>









Gadea es denunciado por no abstenerse en la causa contra Presencia


¡Continúa el escándalo! Gadea es denunciado por no abstenerse en la causa abierta contra el juez Presencia




www.acodap.com









El imputado junto con Zapatero Juez Gadea : quiere las IP s de todos los que hayais vistado la web del Juez Presencia ACODAP.-


En dicha OEI el magistrado Gadea pide que se le aporte «copia completa del contenido» del dominio; lo borre íntegramente después, junto con las copias de seguridad; informe sobre los datos del titular y de los servicios contratados, junto con los contratos suscritos, medios de contacto, forma de...




www.burbuja.info


















CODAP DICE : Jun 22, 2022 | Notas de prensa

* GADEA BLINDED BY THE LIGHTS ( DE LAS VEGAS ) *

Jesús Moreno Baena, 1.100.000 € en dos paraísos fiscales: 

400.000 € en la entidad *Kaiser Partner Privatbank* de LIECHTENSTEIN,

y 700.000 € en la entidad *Union Bancaire Privee* de LUXEMBURGO.

*<< ¡El marido de Gadea presentó demanda de divorcio en Nevada (EEUU) y el magistrado se reconcilió con él compartiendo el soborno que había recibido por importe de 1.100.000 euros! >>*​








El marido de Gadea pide divorcio y se reconcilian compartiendo soborno


¡El marido de Gadea presentó demanda de divorcio en Nevada y el magistrado se reconcilió con él compartiendo el soborno que había recibido!




www.acodap.com





También ha sido denunciado ante la AEAT (Hacienda) por compartir con quien sigue siendo su marido,


Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí DENUNCIA AEAT JOAQUIN ELIAS GADEA FRANCES

El marido de Gadea presentó demanda de divorcio en Nevada (EEUU) y el magistrado se reconcilió con él al parecer compartiendo el soborno que había recibido.

Jesus Moreno Baena, Plaintiff vs. Joaquin Elias Gadea Frances, Defendant.

OJO HABRIA QUE CORROBORAR BIEN QUE A PESAR IDENTICOS NOMBRE, LOS DE NEVADA , SEAN LAS MISMAS PERSONAS. QUE HAY MUCHO HISPANO EN USA​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jul 2022)

*¡El escándalo del juez Gadea continúa! No para de filtrar a la prensa resoluciones que no notifica a nadie en el asunto del juez Presencia.*
Jun 30, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Precisamente, el magistrado de refuerzo de la AN acaba de ser imputado por *
_*“confabularse con la prensa filtrando las resoluciones” *_
*por Auto del titular del juzgado de instrucción 1 de Madrid, Pedro López Jiménez, acordado en las Diligencias previas 800/2022,







en el que se imputa también a Dolores Delgado y Rodríguez Zapatero por los mismos delitos que se recogían en la denuncia que formuló ACODAP (fraude fiscal y blanqueo de capitales).*

Puede consultar el Auto aquí

AUTO 800-2022 del 3 de Mayo de 2022 pág.1


AUTO 800-2022 del 3 de Mayo de 2022 pág.1​


----------



## Duda Metódica (1 Jul 2022)

Lo de cerrar webs sin que los titulares de las mismas puedan decir ni mu, parece algo abusivo. Por otra parte no veo que en el auto del juez Pedro López se impute a nadie.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jul 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Lo de cerrar webs sin que los titulares de las mismas puedan decir ni mu, parece algo abusivo. Por otra parte no veo que en el auto del juez Pedro López se impute a nadie.



<<< se incoan diligencias previas por presunto delito >>


----------



## Duda Metódica (1 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> <<< se incoan diligencias previas por presunto delito >>



Eso es lo que se debería hacer con cualquier denuncia. Luego ya se verá si se acusa de algo a los denunciados.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jul 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Eso es lo que se debería hacer con cualquier denuncia. Luego ya se verá si se acusa de algo a los denunciados.



yaya

no se si sera una exageracion de presencia

o si tiene sentido juridico por lo del lio de nombres de imputado investigado etc



https://ficp.es/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/G%C3%B3mez-Padilla.-Comunicaci%C3%B3n.pdf


6
IV. IMPUTADO E INVESTIGADO
Según la Real Academia de la Lengua 9 se define Investigar: Indagar para aclarar la
conducta de ciertas personas sospechosas de actuar ilegalmente.
Adentrándonos en el presente termino, en una primera aproximación jurídica, por
Investigado se puede entender: la persona a la cuál se le imputen unos presuntos hechos
delictivos, que serán objeto de investigación judicial para ver si objetivamente hay base
suficiente para sostener una acusación futura, es decir, para ver si se va a poder enjuiciar al
investigado por el delito. En este caso estamos en la fase de instrucción del procedimiento
abreviado (art. 775 LECrim)

,,,,,

La consecuencia práctica de ganar la calidad procesal de investigado es que en ese
momento surge el derecho de defensa en él, y por tanto, además de deber ser informado de los
hechos en que se le involucra, puede ejercitar todo el estatuto del derecho de defensa, pudiendo
personarse en la causa con Abogado y Procurador, pidiendo diligencias, enterándose del



....

8
Adentrándonos en el presente termino, en una primera aproximación jurídica, por
Procesado: Esta situación es asimilable a la de investigado, pero la LECrim. en su art. 384 da
una definición más extensa, “Desde que resultare del sumario algún indicio racional de
criminalidad contra determinada persona, se dictará auto declarándola procesada”, es decir, desde
ese momento se le investigará como presunto autor del delito (que como el investigado, no quiere
decir que sea el autor del delito). Seguimos estando en una fase de instrucción, en este caso del
procedimiento ordinario y por ello la instrucción se denominará sumario.


----------



## Debunker (1 Jul 2022)

*¡El escándalo del juez Gadea continúa! No para de filtrar a la prensa resoluciones que no notifica a nadie en el asunto del juez Presencia*

*Precisamente, el magistrado de refuerzo de la AN acaba de ser imputado por “confabularse con la prensa filtrando las resoluciones” por Auto del titular del juzgado de instrucción 1 de Madrid, Pedro López Jiménez, acordado en las Diligencias previas 800/2022, en el que se imputa también a Dolores Delgado y Rodríguez Zapatero por los mismos delitos que se recogían en la denuncia que formuló ACODAP (fraude fiscal y blanqueo de capitales).* 




















¡El escándalo del juez Gadea continúa! No para de filtrar a la prensa resoluciones que no notifica a nadie en el asunto del juez Presencia - El Diestro


¡El escándalo del juez Gadea continúa! No para de filtrar a la prensa resoluciones que no notifica a nadie en el asunto del juez Presencia




www.eldiestro.es






De Santi sobre Gadea hace unas horas:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jul 2022)

*<< EL JUEZ GADEA ES UN PSICÓPATA Y REACCIONA VILMENTE CONTRA EL JUEZ PRESENCIA >>*

*el juez Gadea Alies "El Frances" para desviar la atencion de las denuncias de ACODAP, solicitad que Delitos Telamaticos elimine el acceso en toda españa la web de ACODAP para que los Españoles no podamos acceder las denuncias de cuentas en paraisos fiscales de la casta politica, incluidas sus presuntas cuentas y las de su marido en el paraiso fiscal de Jersey ( UK )*




y como medida de hostigamiento parece haber solitcitado un "examen psiquiatrico " del juez Presencia
asi como las direcciones IP de todos lo que hayan vistado la web ACODAP

PROYECCION PSICOLOGICA CLASICA

SEGUN EL JUEZ GADEA... LA LOCA DEL COÑO.... SERIA EL JUEZ PRESENCIA


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jul 2022)

estaba intentando "precargar" lo que esta pasando con el ACOSO del juez Gadea sobre el juez PRESENCIA ....

y joder que bueno es el gematrix este:

sale de resultando ( me he comido una letra "O" sin querer " no se por que. poero lo dejo igual por que asi es aun mas curioso porque no se como ha podido desaparecer la "O" al cortar y pegar

_*<<el juez gadea es un psic_pata y reacciona vilmente contra el juez presencia >>*_

*↓*




> no necesitas decir nada, sólo necesito saber saber que lo has leído






> 5405 4152 692 549





que es exactamente lo que estaba pensando :


*el por que esto seria asi ( si asi fuese ) , seria una cuestion muy tecnologica y muy larga de explicar con una tecnologia muy "futurista" para nosotros, pero no tan furista ya, parece ser.*






Gematria value of el juez gadea es un psicpata y reacciona vilmente contra el juez presencia is 5405 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values


Value of el juez gadea es un psicpata y reacciona vilmente contra el juez presencia in Gematria is 5405, Online Gematria Calculator with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria and Numerology




www.gematrix.org


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jul 2022)

*El Diestro y Quinta Columna alertan que el Juez Gadea ya habria conseguido su proposito de censurar la web ACODAP donde el mismo aparece señalado con cuentas en Jersey *

Con VPN aun puedo acceder









¡¡URGENTE!! ¡Última hora!-El Diestro TV


Visita la entrada para saber más.




eldiestro.tv





¡¡URGENTE!! ¡Última hora!






EL Diestro y La Quinta Columna
se hacen eco de la censura del Juez Gadea - en la persecucion y censura contra la Asociciacion ACODAP del Juez Presencia que les estaria sacando las cuentas en paraisos fiscales a toda la Judicatura y en prevision de que empiece a sacar las cuentas de todos los politicos

t.me/laquintacolumna/24155

6.6K viewsJul 1 at 12:44​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jul 2022)

NO CREO QUE ESTE RELACIONADO

PERO UNO DE LOS TEMAS DEL DIA ES :


que tiene decenas de interpretaciones.. pero que muchos conectarian con un qpost que dice


*ES

PAIN
PAIN*
*PAIN*

GOOGLE ACCCES KILL

Y CRUCE DE REFERENCIAS A SNOWDEN Y TRUMP. 

ESTO VA DE COSAS SUYAS AMERICANAS ... PERO 







PERO COMO UN FRACTAL SEGURAMENTE LO QUE PASE POR AHI.
TENGA TAMBIEN SU REFLEJO FRACTAL AQUI EN SPAIN 



NI IDEA
calendar date 7/1/22 3.1K viewsItzaDEWsy, 04:26










ESTO SERIA CIRCUNSCRITO A LA VIDA POLITICA USA.
PERO QUIEN SABE SI TENDRIA ECOS EN OTROS PAISES.

SE ESPECULA QUE " C ANTES DE D" significaria

" Crash antes de Declas"

pero tambien se especula que podria ser

COATS before DECLAS 

es decir : segun esa narrativa en USA querrian asegurarse de , de cara a su vida politica : eliminar todos los TURNCOATS ( "chaqueteros" )
o agentes durmientes dentro de las instituciones que las usan. ( " Control de Togas " que diria Villajero )
| quemarlos | exponerlos |
_______________________________________________________________________________________________

¿ que pasara en USA ? = > ni idea​ 

Will Triumph   @WillTriumph3 12h​ Will Triumph (@WillTriumph3)
R ? Missing T today- 2017 - 2019 [Coats] [sleeper/prevent [black op] release of incriminating docs] “C” before D coming?​ 
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jul 2022)

Podeis porfis clickar en la web de ACODAP a ver si ve desde españa ? recordad que el Juez Gadea alias "el Frances" o "Miss las Vegas" ha pedido la IP


En el Diestro parece que si tienen problemas para acceder. yo no he probado por que no le quiero dar mi IP a Miss Las Vegas :cool pero alguien mas "ocasional" podria probar a ver si ve desde españa . Desde fuera de españa sip YO AUN TENGO ACCESO A ACODAP CON MI VPN KOSHER...




www.burbuja.info




*








*
Vale sip, parece que ya se ha hecho. de forma torticera y a todoas luces anti juridica.
a lo que de : ser cierto las cuentas en Jersey del *juez Gadea alias "el Frances" o **" Miss Sunshine Las Vegas"*
no serian estas mas las operaciones clasicas de *racketeer* Fruto ya del cinismo y de la desesperacion fianl
asi como de la de la instrumentalizacion de la Justicia y de los poderes publicos para encubrir las cuentas en paraisos fiscales de practicamente la totalidad si no el 90% de politicos de relevancia
________________________________________________________________________________




Comunicado importante de ACODAP a sus seguidores, colaboradores y amigos - El Diestro

NOTA DE PRENSA DE ACODAP Por El Diestro 1 julio, 2022

Como muchos de ustedes sabrán, esta misma mañana se ha producido lo que los medios de comunicación de manipulación masiva llevan anunciando desde hace algunos días: *el bloqueo a nuestra página web en España*. Ese bloqueo todavía no es generalizado porque se está produciendo por proveedores de internet, tal y como informa la web ‘Confilegal’, que parece *estar muy bien informada* y de primera mano acerca de todo lo que está sucediendo.
Consideramos que el cierre de nuestra página no se ajusta a derecho puesto que ACODAP, como asociación, *no está imputada en nada ni investigada*, por lo que no se entiende la decisión tomada, por lo visto de forma demasiado precipitada, ya que ni siquiera se nos ha notificado oficialmente.
Queremos anunciarles que *esta misma noche*, el juez *Fernando Presencia* tendrá un directo junto a *Santiago Royuela*, en el canal de YouTube de Santiago Royuela Samit, e informará a todos los seguidores, colaboradores y amigos de nuestra asociación acerca de la última hora de todo lo que está sucediendo y las medidas que se van a adoptar tanto a nivel jurídico, como a nivel social.


Es importante recordar que, con este bloqueo a nuestra página, se está bloqueando, a su vez, la posibilidad de enviar denuncias a los denunciantes de corrupción ya que en ella se encuentra alojado un buzón de denuncias amparado y promovido por *la Directiva 2019/1937 de protección a los denunciantes de corrupción (Whistleblowers)*.
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jul 2022)

No investiguen, no cuestionen, obedezcan


Hoy una compañera, enfermera, de 46 años, ha sufrido un IAM; la pareja de otra ha fallecido y no se sabe el motivo. Además, hace unos días, a una auxiliar de enfermería le diagnosticaron una pericarditis. Los tres vakunados con 3 dosis covid. Pero fijo que ésto no tiene relación.




www.burbuja.info





*ACODAP PARACE SER QUE ES TAN PELIGROSISIISSISIISSISINMA COMO PUTIN RUISA Y RUSSIAN TODAY
RT*

PAISES EN LOS CUALES EL CANAL DE NOTICIAS " RUSO" ( EN REALIDAD LA R ES MAS DE ROTHSCHILD QUE DE RUSSIAN PERO YA VEIS, NI POR ESAS ... )

@RT 
Belgium, Austria, Bulgaria, Sweden, Croatia, Spain, Slovenia, Cyprus, Slovakia, Czech Republic, Romania, Portugal, Poland, Denmark, Netherlands, Estonia, Malta, Luxembourg, Finland, France, Lithuania, Germany, Greece, Latvia, Hungary, Italy, Ireland, United Kingdom in response to a legal demand.






​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jul 2022)

*<< EN EL NOMBRE DE 2 MIL ASESINADOS Y EL NARCOESTADO ESPAÑOL, YO ME CAGO EN EL REY DE ESPAÑA >>*









( Y EN SU PADRE )

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jul 2022)

UP


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jul 2022)

yo creo que a las manis no va nadie por que la gente se cansa
pero aunque sean pocas personas si vale para hacer presion social en la zona dando a concer quienes son estos personajes. no es que vaya a judicializar nada. al contrario, se enrocara.
pero bueno bien estar hacerles el "scrache" por que si qe hy que que anticiparles a ellos los funestos resultados que va a tener, 
el que se sepan todos sus secretos





POR QUE ESTE TIPO DE PERSONALIDAD Y TRAYECTORIAS VITALES : HAN APRENDIDO A DISOCIOAR SUS ACCIONES DE SUS RESULTADOS FUNESTOS ( PARA ELLOS LOS PRIMEROS ) ULTERIORES ASOCIADOS A SUS ACCIONES TORCIDADS
dicho de otra manera. medran " gracias" que son corruptos , malos, indolentes , interesados y miran para otro lado


Ahora pasatiempo de gematria. sin mas valor que la curiosidad

_gematria de : << francisco bañeres santos es un jurista y fiscal español fiscal superior de cataluña >>_

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

_las bestias son demasiado estúpidas para darse cuenta de que están preservadas para su juicio final_

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________​

the beasts are too stupid to realize they are preserved for their final judgement​4953​4842​807​




ah they are a wasting their time when they should act40443018503


omnis vestri substructio es servus ad nobis all your base are belong to us51024842807






francisco bañeres santos es un jurista y fiscal español fiscal superior de cataluña value in Gematria is 4164


francisco bañeres santos es un jurista y fiscal español fiscal superior de cataluña value in Gematria is 4164 Meaning of francisco bañeres santos es un jurista y fiscal español fiscal superior de cataluña In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words...




www.gematrix.org


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jul 2022)

*Quieren callar el #ExpedienteRoyuela: Arrancan los carteles de la manifestación del día 9 en Valencia*
NOTA DE PRENSA DE LA RECONQUISTA La Policía Local identificó y propuso para sanción a los voluntarios de la organización de la protesta​ 
Por El Diestro 1 julio, 2022
​ 
Quieren callar el #ExpedienteRoyuela: Arrancan los carteles de la manifestación del día 9 en Valencia - El Diestro

Los organizadores de la manifestación «Triple V» que el próximo 9 de julio tendrá lugar en Valencia para exigir la judicialización del Expediente Royuela se han encontrado con un escollo que no esperaban. La cartelería para informar a los ciudadanos de esta iniciativa está siendo arrancada.
Además, en tres ocasiones las personas que colaboran en la pegada de los carteles han sido interceptados por agentes de la Policía Local que además de identificarlos y proponerles para una sanción administrativa, les han confiscado el material que llevaban. Algo que según explican los afectados nunca les había pasado hasta ahora en ninguna de las numerosas convocatorias que se han convocado en la ciudad de Valencia a lo largo de los últimos dos años.
Esta situación se está dando en diferentes puntos de la ciudad, donde desconocidos rompen e inutilizan con saña los carteles que poco antes han sido colocados por los voluntarios que ofrecen su tiempo y esfuerzo para apoyar y divulgar esta manifestación.
La “limpieza” de carteles que se está produciendo remite a las peores épocas de la censura en España, cuando oficialmente estaban prohibidas determinadas ideologías. Ahora, en la mal llamada democracia se utilizan métodos de represión y censura propios de cualquier dictadura con el agravante de que muchos no son conscientes de esa pérdida de libertades y derechos.


El Expediente Royuela ha sacado a la luz asesinatos, corrupción, engaños, mentiras, estafas, sociedades secretas, jueces, sicarios, altos cargos del Estado, …y más, …mucho más… que nadie hubiera podido ni siquiera imagina sino fuera por el hecho de que Alberto y Santiago Royuela (por la circunstancias de una pérdida familia) comenzaron a destapar en su canal de Youtube.
Por todo ello, es necesario que el próximo día sábado 9 de julio todos aquellos que defienden los valores democráticos y la libertad participen en esta manifestación. La cita es en la Plaza del Ayuntamiento de Valencia a las 18:00 horas y el objetivo demandar una vez más la puesta en marcha del proceso de judicialización de este extenso recopilatorio de crímenes en los que supuestamente están involucrados importantes cargos públicos españoles​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 Jul 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> *¡El escándalo del juez Gadea continúa! No para de filtrar a la prensa resoluciones que no notifica a nadie en el asunto del juez Presencia*
> 
> *Precisamente, el magistrado de refuerzo de la AN acaba de ser imputado por “confabularse con la prensa filtrando las resoluciones” por Auto del titular del juzgado de instrucción 1 de Madrid, Pedro López Jiménez, acordado en las Diligencias previas 800/2022, en el que se imputa también a Dolores Delgado y Rodríguez Zapatero por los mismos delitos que se recogían en la denuncia que formuló ACODAP (fraude fiscal y blanqueo de capitales).*
> 
> ...



Loco no, pero paranoide megalómano psicopatizado es lo que técnicamente es el tarado de impresencia. Y ahora vas y me denuncias, bi prevaricador!

Que lo incapaciten ya coño, menudo querulante. Se ve que leen este chat porque han copiado la estrategia que yo como futuro forense decia, este querulante esta mas perchao que un abrigo y mas colgao que un cuadro.

Ha de tomar antipsicoticos porque "todos le persiguen" y mientras tanto mete 489390289340 denuncias como buen paranoide querulante.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jul 2022)

Coto Matacharos @Garganta_P_ 7m

*Próximamente contaré de quien es hijo el juez corrupto de la AN Joaquín Elías Gadea.*


*SI POR FAVAPOWER ( Si existe de verdad algo destacable y serio) *







_*NO VENDRIA MAL UNA AYUDITA CON LO DEL GADEA *_

*que esta muy imputon *









Jul 1, 2022 · 8:19 PM UTC · Twitter Web App



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jul 2022)

*EL JUEZ GADEA SE VUELVE LOCO Y CIERRA EL BUZÓN DE DENUNCIAS DE CIUDADANOS DE ACODAP*

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Jul 2022)

*La boda 'secreta' y a lo loco del juez Gadea en Las Vegas seis años antes de salir del armario*

*El magistrado de la Audiencia Nacional, que este martes hizo pública su homosexualidad, se casó con su expareja en la misma capilla que Elvis Presley

*
La boda 'secreta' y a lo loco del juez Gadea en Las Vegas seis años antes de salir del armario 













Joaquín Gadea, magistrado de refuerzo del juzgado de Instrucción número 6 de la Audiencia Nacional | Pantallazo del canal 24 horas de RTVE
El Voyeur Publicado: 29/06/2022 • 03:30
 
*Ocurrió el 16 de agosto de 2016 en Las Vegas*, Nevada (EEUU). Estaban de vacaciones y *el sitio elegido fue la famosa capilla en la que medio siglo antes se casó Elvis Presley.* 
Uno de los dos contrayentes recuerda que *«aquel día estaba muy nervioso y no era consciente de lo que estaba haciendo*». «*Me arrepiento*», afirma en su demanda de divorcio registrada en abril de 2020 ante las autoridades estadounidenses, a la que ha tenido acceso THE OBJECTIVE. Se trata de *la boda ‘secreta’* a la que el *juez de refuerzo de la Audiencia Nacional Joaquín Gadea* no se ha referido durante la entrevista en la que este martes, seis años después de aquel enlace y con motivo del Día Internacional del Orgullo LGTBI, ha hecho pública su homosexualidad.
Gadea es *una de las figuras emergentes de la judicatura en España* y miembro de la conservadora Asociación Profesional de la Magistratura. A sus 40 años, lleva desde diciembre de 2019 como *magistrado de refuerzo del Juzgado Central de Instrucción número 6 de la Audiencia Nacional*. A punto de ser prorrogado su mandato, *Joaquín Gadea* *dio un paso valiente que pocos jueces en España se habían atrevido a dar* hasta este martes. Lo hizo en una entrevista con Vanitatis: «*Merece la pena dar este paso y hablar públicamente sobre mi homosexualidad* y sobre mi condición, que es algo que no había hecho nunca en mi vida».
Un texto acompañado de un extenso reportaje fotográfico en el que *asegura haberse inspirado en el actual ministro del Interior, Fernando Grande-Marlaska*. En 2006, y siendo también juez de la Audiencia Nacional, Marlaska decidió _desnudarse_ y hacer pública su condición sexual en _El País Semanal_. En su entrevista, Gadea dice conformarse con que su salida del armario llegue a inspirar a alguien tanto como le inspiró a él la del ministro del Interior. Además, hace hincapié en *su mayor temor: «Que alguien piense que yo hago esto porque busco algún tipo de protagonismo»*. «Nada más lejos de la realidad. Yo no quiero más fama que la que es propia de mi trabajo. *No quiero que piensen que hago esto por soberbia o por ego*», aseveraba Gadea.
*El exmarido del juez: «Éramos incompatibles»*
Sin embargo, si Marlaska en 2006 habló sin pelos en la lengua sobre su vida íntima, el caso de Gadea no ha sido del todo igual. Si bien menciona que *ha decidido dar el paso tras consultarlo con su actual pareja*, entre otras personas, *el magistrado no hace referencia alguna a que ya hace seis años se casó con otro hombre del que ya está separado* y pendiente de divorcio. Una persona que, *en su demanda de divorcio remitida a una Corte familiar de Nevada, afirma que «el matrimonio empezó a ir muy mal» justo después de la boda* porque *«tenían puntos de vista diferentes» y «eran incompatibles»*.


El expediente del juzgado, al que ha tenido acceso este diario, demuestra que *ambos contrajeron matrimonio en la emblemática capilla de Graceland en Las Vegas*.









Acta de matrimonio entre el juez Gadea y su expareja en Las Vegas, el 16 de agosto de 2016.
Cuatro años después de la boda -de la que *afirma arrepentirse y no ser muy consciente de lo que estaba haciendo*– *la expareja del magistrado solicitó el divorcio alegando, entre otras razones, que el matrimonio nunca fue convalidado en España*. En una declaración jurada remitida a un juzgado de Nevada, donde contrajeron matrimonio en el año 2016, la expareja del juez Gadea afirma que ambos se separaron poco después. *Jamás tuvieron hijos ni compartieron propiedades o dinero*. Y tampoco residieron juntos en Estados Unidos, país que solo visitaron de vacaciones. Para cuando se solicitó el divorcio, según la expareja del magistrado, ya llevaban más de dos años sin estar empadronados en el mismo domicilio.
*«Lo ético, dado que este matrimonio nunca ha sido convalidado en nuestro país (España), es pedir que se anule este matrimonio*. Esta es la razón por la que solicito la cancelación/anulación de este matrimonio al estado de Nevada. *Creo que es lo más justo y ético*», indica la expareja de Gadea en una declaración jurada enviada a una Corte familiar de Nevada. *La unión se ofició de la misma capilla en la que Elvis Presley se casó en 1967 con Priscilla Ann Beaulieu Wagner*. Así consta en el expediente de matrimonio del juez que ha decidido salir del armario seis años después de aquel enlace en Las Vegas, en el que se llevaron como souvenir un certificado del enlace entre el mítico cantante y la actriz.





Acta del matrimonio de Elvis Presley adjunta al expediente matrimonial del juez Gadea
El juez Gadea sigue casado oficialmente en Estados Unidos porque, a pesar de que la demanda de divorcio fue registrada en abril de 2020, según consta en el expediente judicial, *ni Gadea ni su expareja se presentaron a la audiencia que la Sala 24 de la Corte familiar de Nevada fijó para el 2 de noviembre de ese año. Por tanto, la anulación del enlace fue desestimada por las autoridades estadounidenses* al no presentarse ninguno de ellos en el juzgado aquel día y al no al motivar suficientemente las razones del divorcio.


*<< EL JUEZ GADEA SE VUELVE LOCO Y CIERRA EL BUZÓN DE DENUNCIAS DE CIUDADANOS DE ACODAP >>*

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Jul 2022)

EL KASH PATEL PARECE "OFICIALMENTE" AMAG R CON QUE YA EMPECERIA SU " DECLASS"
23:14
ESO SI. QUE EMPIECE QUIERE DECIR IGUAL PARA DENTRO DE MESES. YA SE VERA SI NOTAMOS ALGO EN LA VIDA POLITICA USA

DEC[L]ASS







t.me/Patrick17HenryV9/5407

386 viewsPatrick Henry , Jul 1 at 23:14​


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (2 Jul 2022)

¿Os dais cuenta de que el forero-agente que se hace llamar @elgatochimpliflinguir está REVENTANDO todos los hilos que molestan?

 Mediante la ridiculización de sus delirios, gilipolleces, colorines, gifs estúpidos, el que viene a este hilo piensa que ha entrado en una cueva de trolls y se va.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Jul 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> ¿Os dais cuenta de que el forero-agente que se hace llamar @elgatochimpliflinguir está REVENTANDO todos los hilos que molestan?
> 
> Mediante la ridiculización de sus delirios, gilipolleces, colorines, gifs estúpidos, el que viene a este hilo piensa que ha entrado en una cueva de trolls y se va.



TOTALMENTE CIERTO

DOY FE




Perob ,,,, no lo diras por este hilo ? 

si no escribe naiden... es por que os trollacos que venian a trollear... pensando que Presencia y Santi eran presa facil

de que han visto empezar a aparece cuentas en paraisos fiscales,  han salido corriendo

y me lo dices tu con SOLO 2 o 3 gifs en la firma (traidor )


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (2 Jul 2022)

Mira qué malos son tus amos:


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

¿Declararán en el Impuesto sobre Sucesiones los herederos de María Victoria Cinto Lapuente, fallecida el 30-6-22, los 5 depósitos de 300.000 € cada uno (importe total de 1.500.000 €) en el FCM BANK-MALTA?


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Con fecha 30-6-22, Mr. Jadea (Gadea) dicta un auto en el que señala que no ha lugar al reconocimiento de inmunidad judicial al juez Presencia porque ha perdido la condición de Magistrado. Esta decisión no le corresponde a Mr. Jadea, debería ser la Sala la que, previo planteamiento de cuestión prejudicial, resolviese. 

"EL JUEZ GADEA SE VUELVE LOCO Y CIERRA EL BUZÓN DE DENUNCIAS DE CIUDADANOS DE ACODAP"


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Queremos saber a cambio de qué el psicópata Gadea y su marido Jesús Moreno Baena, han recibido 1.100.000 € en dos paraísos fiscales: 400.000 € en la entidad Kaiser Partner Privatbank de LIECHTENSTEIN, y 700.000 € en la entidad Union Bancaire Privee de LUXEMBURGO. 

"EL JUEZ GADEA ES UN PSICÓPATA Y REACCIONA VILMENTE CONTRA EL JUEZ PRESENCIA"


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Psicópata Bambi (Zapatero) comunica a Patrick McDowell que, tal como ordenó Miami, Silvano Pennino, que tenía relación con Mr OK (Mena) ha sido eliminado por el CNI de Miss Oaks (Margarita Robles). 

"EL CNI ELIMINA A PENNINO, DEL CLAN POLVERINO, SOCIO DEL FISCAL MENA" 


---- 

En 2-22, se aperturaron 50 depósitos de 100.000 $ cada uno, en total 5.000.000 $, en el Bancolombia de Panamá, conjuntamente, a nombre de Silvano Pennino, integrante del clan Polverino de la camorra napolitana, Mr OK (Mena) y Carlos Ramos Rubio, fiscal del TSJC hasta octubre de 2004 en que se le nombra magistrado de la Sala Civil y Penal del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña. 

"DIRECTO. EL MAGISTRADO DEL TSJC CARLOS RAMOS: CUENTAS CON LA CAMORRA Y EL FISCAL MENA"


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Relación de expedientes, según la numeración dada por D. Alberto, publicados en la segunda quincena de junio de 2022 (16 expedientes).
Junto con los publicados el 16-6-22, (  ), los números de los expedientes publicados, en orden ascendente, desde el 526 hasta el 1083, en total 174. Suponen un 31 % del total, que van desde 526 a 1083. 1083-526= 557. 174/557= 31,24%


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Con fecha 26-5-22, D. Alberto Royuela y Juan Martínez Grasa, presentan denuncia ante la AEAT contra José Antonio Mora Alarcon, Presidente de la Sala de lo Penal de la Audiencia Nacional por tener 16 depósitos bancarios por importe de 100.000 € cada uno, en total 1.600 000 €, en Nedbank, OP de Jersey, abiertos en abril de 2018. Este magistrado está apoyando al juez Gadea y era uno de los miembros del tribunal de la Audiencia Provincial de Valencia que rechazó la puesta en libertad provisional de Eduardo Zaplana. 









El presidente de la AN que apoya a Gadea tiene cuentas en paraísos


¡El escándalo de los sobornos se hace insoportable! El presidente de la AN que apoya a Gadea también tiene cuentas en paraísos fiscales




www.acodap.com


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Nombres de Bancos de paraísos fiscales, donde se han ingresado los sobornos a los personajes que aparecen en el Expediente Royuela con sus importes (situación a 28-6-22) 

-Caixa Galicia (Caracas y México DF), 77,6 mill, Margarita Robles. 

-Banco Universal de Maracaibo (Venezuela), 3 mill, Sonsoles Espinosa. 

-Bank of Bermuda, Isle of Man, 5 mill Zapatero 

-Gotthard Bank de Lugano: 1) 3.971.531 CHF, Elisabeth Castelló Fontova; 2) 1.259.761 CHF, Elena Guindulain Oliveras 

-Finter Bank de Zurich, 6.739.666 CHF, Maria Eugenia Alegret Burgués 

-Banco Afirme, OP de Monterrey, 5 mill, Francisco Bañeres Santos 

-Banregio, OP de Monterrey, 3 mill Concepción Talón Navarro 

-Citibanamex, O.P. de Monterrey (Méjico): 1) 1,2 mill, Santiago Pedraz Gómez; 2) 20 mill, Fernando Grande Marlaska; 3) 2 mill $, Juan Luis Cebrian Echarri 

-NouvoBanq de Mahe-Victoria (Seychelles), 3 mill $, Josep Borrell Fontelles. 

-Banque BCP de Luxemburgo: 1) 1 mill, María Rosa Turnes de la Infanta; 2) 3 mill, Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva; 3) 3 mill, Pablo Lucas Murillo de la Cueva 

-Frick Bank de Liechtenstein: 1) 1,5 mill, Julián Artemio Sánchez Melgar; 2) 0,8 mill, Concepción Andreu Rodríguez; 3) 0,7 mill, Nuria Díaz Abad; 4) 0,9 mill, Wenceslao Francisco Olea Godoy. 

-Novo Banco de Luxemburgo: 1) 0,76 mill, Ángel Demetrio de la Cruz Andrade; 2) 1,5 mill, Esperanza Casteleiro Llamazares; 3) 1,5 mill, María Gámez Gámez; 4) 

-Isle of Man Bank: 1) 1,5 mill, Yolanda Rodríguez Vidales; 2) 2 mill, Andrés Martínez Arrieta; 3) 1 mill, Juan Martínez Moya. 

-Standard Bank Isle of Man, 17 mill, Carlos Lesmes Serrano. 

-ITAU de Sao Paulo: 1) 1,2 mill, Miguel Colmenero Menéndez; 2) 1,3 mill, Adrián Barbón Rodríguez; 3) 1 mill, Vicente Guilarte Gutiérrez. 

- Banistmo de Panamá: 1) 2,7 mill $, Dolores Delgado Garcia; 2) 1,2 mill, Andrés Palomo del Arco; 3) 1,2 mill, Álvaro Cuesta Martínez. 

-VP Bank de Liechtenstein: 1) 2 mill, Pablo Llarena Conde; 2) 1,2 mill, Ángel Víctor Torres Pérez; 3) 1,2 mill, José Antonio Ballestero Pascual. 

-Banque de Luxemburgo: 1) 0,75 mill, Vicente Magro Servet; 2) 1 mill, Gerardo Martínez Tristán. 

-Bladex de Panamá: 1) 1 mill, Susana Polo García; 2) 1,8 mill, Jesús Alonso Cristóbal; 3) 2,4 mill $, Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla; 4) 1,25 mill, Clara Martínez de Careaga García. 

-Allied Irish Bank de Dublín, 1,2 mill, Carmen Lamela Díaz. 

-Nouvobanq OP de Victoria (Seychelles): 1) 1,8 mill, Ángel Luis Hurtado Adrián; 2) María Ángeles Carmona Vergara. 

-Kaiser Partner Privatbank de Liechtenstein, 0,4 mill, Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés. 

-Bancaire Privee de Luxemburgo, 0,7 mill, Jesús Moreno Baena. 

-Natwest International de Jersey, 1 mill cada uno, Ana Pastor García y Antonio García Ferreras. 

-Kleinwort Benson, OP Jersey, 0,6 mill, María Victoria Chivite Navascués. 

-Credit Andorra, OP Andorra: 1) 0,6 mill, Francesca Armengol Socias; 2) 1mill, Rafael Fernández Valverde. 

-Credit Andorra; OP Les Escaldes - Andorra, 0,4 mill, Marta Vicente de Gregorio. 

-Allbank, OP Panamá, 1,2 mill, Francisco Javier Lambán Montañés. 

-SG Kleinwort Hambros Bank, OP St. Helier, Jersey, 1,5 mill, Joaquim Bosch Grau. 

-Bank Cainvest, OP Cayman Islands, 10 mill $, Manuel González Cid. 

-Bank of Ireland, Dublín, 0,9 mill, Roser Bach Fabregó. 

-Scotia Bank de Nassau-Bahamas, 1 mill, Rafael Mozo Muelas. 

-Centro Bank de Vaduz-Liechtenstein, 1,2 mill, Carmen Llombart Pérez. 

- Delta Bank and Trust, Caiman, 0,9 mill, Pilar García Sepúlveda de la Torre. 

-NBG BANK de la Valeta, Malta, 0,9 mill, María Concepción Sáez Rodríguez. 

-Neue Bank de Vaduz, Liechtenstein, 0,5 mill, Juan Manuel Fernández Martínez. 

-FCM Bank Malta, 1,5 mill, María Victoria Cinto Lapuente. 

-Banque Havilland de Bahamas, 1,05 mill, María del Mar Cabrejas Guijarro. 

-Leumi Bank de Jersey, 1,5 mill, José María Macías Castaño. 

-AIB Bank, Jersey, 0,75 mill, José Luis de Benito y Benítez de Lugo


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Con fecha 28-6-22, el juez Presencia ha presentado queja ante el CGPJ contra Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés, magistrado de refuerzo del JCI 6, por no abstenerse en las DP 50/2022 de dicho juzgado abiertas contra el citado juez Presencia. Todo ello porque Gadea Francés había sido imputado por el juzgado de instrucción N.º 1 de Madrid, junto con Zapatero y Dolores Delgado, en las Diligencias Previas 800/2022, según denuncia que interpuso el mismo juez Presencia contra todos ellos. 









Gadea es denunciado por no abstenerse en la causa contra Presencia


¡Continúa el escándalo! Gadea es denunciado por no abstenerse en la causa abierta contra el juez Presencia




www.acodap.com


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Jun 27, 2022
Los 21 miembros del CGPJ y su Secretario General, tienen los siguientes depósitos en paraísos fiscales: 

-Carlos Lesmes Serrano, 17 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 17.000.000 €) en el STANDARD BANK ISLE OF MAN. 

-Rafael Fernández Valverde,10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el CREDIT DE ANDORRA. 

-Vicente Guilarte Gutiérrez,10 depósitos de 100.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 $) en el ITAU DE BRASIL. 

-Álvaro Cuesta Martínez, 16 depósitos de 75.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 $) en el BANISTMO DE PANAMÁ. 

-José Antonio Ballestero Pascual, 12 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 €) en el VP BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN. 

-Gerardo Martínez Tristán, 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el BANQUE DE LUXEMBOURG. 

-Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva,15 depósitos de 200.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 3.000.000 €) en el BANQUE BCP DE LUXEMBURGO. 

-Clara Martínez de Careaga García,10 depósitos de 125.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.250.000 $) en el BLADEX DE PANAMÁ. 

-Juan Martínez Moya, 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el ISLE OF MAN BANK. 

-Roser Bach Fabregó, 18 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el BANK OF IRELAND – DUBLIN. 

-Nuria Díaz Abad, 14 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 700.000 €) en el FRICK BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN. 

-Rafael Mozo Muelas, 4 depósitos de 250.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 $) en el SCOTIA BANK DE NASSAU-BAHAMAS. 

-Wenceslao Francisco Olea Godoy, 18 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el FRICK BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN. 

-Carmen Llombart Pérez, 10 depósitos de 120.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 €) en el CENTRO BANK DE VADUZ-LIECHTENSTEIN. 

-Pilar Sepúlveda García de la Torre, 6 depósitos de 150.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 $) en el DELTA BANK AND TRUST – CAIMAN. 

-María Concepción Sáez Rodríguez, 3 depósitos de 300.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el NBG BANK DE LA VALETA – MALTA. 

-Juan Manuel Fernández Martínez, 10 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 500.000 €) en el NEUE BANK DE VADUZ – LIECHTENSTEIN. 

-María Victoria Cinto Lapuente, 5 depósitos de 300.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.500.000 €) en el FCM BANK-MALTA. 

-María del Mar Cabrejas Guijarro, 6 depósitos de 175.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.050.000 $) en el BANQUE HAVILLAND DE BAHAMAS. 

-José María Macías Castaño, 10 depósitos de 150.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.500.000 €) en el LEUMI BANK DE JERSEY. 

-María Ángeles Carmona Vergara,10 depósitos de 120.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 $) en el NOVOBANQ-SEYCHELLES. 

-José Luis De Benito y Benítez De Lugo,
Secretario General del CGPJ, depósitos de 750.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 750.000 €) en el AIB BANK-JERSEY. 









Pillados con cuentas en paraísos todos los integrantes del CGPJ


¡Terremoto en el poder judicial! Pillados con cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales todos los integrantes del CGPJ, con Lesmes a la cabeza




www.acodap.com


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Jun 26, 2022
¡Escándalo monumental entre los jueces progresistas! Pillado con 1.543.847 euros en un paraíso fiscal Joaquim Bosch, el magistrado considerado como “la voz” de JJPD
El magistrado, que durante años ha sido el portavoz de la asociación Jueces Para la Democracia, fue expulsado de su junta directiva hace unas semanas junto con la también magistrada Marta Vicente de Gregorio, cuando se supo que ambos togados eran titulares de cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales. 

Pillado con 1.543.847 euros en un paraíso fiscal Joaquim Bosch 

------
"JOAQUIM BOSCH, DE JUECES PARA LA DEMOCRACIA Y COLABORADOR EN LA QUATRO, CON CUENTAS EN EL EXTRANJERO" 


--------
El uno de julio de 2020 la asociación “Jueces para la democracia” anunciaba así el triunfo de la jueza de los sobornos: 

“Marta Vicente de Gregorio, de 42 años, titular del Juzgado de lo Penal 3 de Toledo, ha conseguido 148 votos.” 

Vicente de Gregorio ha sido denunciada por recibir 400.000 euros en la oficina principal del CREDIT ANDORRA en diez depósitos. La denuncia interpuesta contra ella en la comisaría de Talavera de la Reina cita “la posible comisión de delitos de fraude fiscal y blanqueo de capitales“, dejando claro que se ajusta a lo que prevé la Directiva europea UE 2019/1937. En la misma denuncia figura Manuel González Cid (administrador de los fondos buitres ejecutante y adjudicatarios en la ejecución hipotecaria 34/17 del juzgado nº 4 de Talavera de la Reina, en la que se pretende el lanzamiento ilegal de la familia del juez Presencia) por manejar diez millones desde el Bank CAINVEST de las Islas Caimán, utilizados como presunta “caja B” destinada a financiar los sobornos de los jueces y fiscales que está represaliando al juez decano de la Ciudad de la Cerámica. 









Jueces para la Democracia salpicada por los sobornos de una juez


Marta Vicente de Gregorio ha sido denunciada ante la Policía tras recibirse en el “Buzón de Denuncias” copia de las pruebas de los sobornos




www.acodap.com


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Jun 26, 2022
> ¡Escándalo monumental entre los jueces progresistas! Pillado con 1.543.847 euros en un paraíso fiscal Joaquim Bosch, el magistrado considerado como “la voz” de JJPD
> El magistrado, que durante años ha sido el portavoz de la asociación Jueces Para la Democracia, fue expulsado de su junta directiva hace unas semanas junto con la también magistrada Marta Vicente de Gregorio, cuando se supo que ambos togados eran titulares de cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

"Denunciados el fiscal Mena y 4 magistrados del Supremo por el Juez Fernando Presencia"


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

"RELACION DE PRESIDENTES AUTONOMICOS DEL NARCOESTADO DE ESPAÑA CON CUENTAS EN EL EXTRANJERO"


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Psicópata Bambi (Zapatero) le ordena a Miss Oaks (Margarita Robles) que aumente la presión mediática y judicial sobre el juez Presencia hasta que desfallezca y acabe desquiciado. 

"ZAPATERO ORDENA QUE ENDUREZCAN LAS REPRESALIAS MEDIÁTICAS Y JURÍDICAS CONTRA EL JUEZ F. PRESENCIA"


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Con fecha 21-6-22, Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés, magistrado de refuerzo del JCI 6, ha emitido un auto en el que ordena cerrar la página web de ACODAP de forma cautelar, cita a declarar al juez Presencia como imputado y ofrece personarse a varios magistrados del Tribunal Supremo como perjudicados, entre ellos su presidente, Carlos Lesmes. 

Gadea Francés que ya había sido imputado por el juzgado de instrucción N.º 1 de Madrid, junto con Zapatero y Dolores Delgado, en las Diligencias Previas 800/2022, ha sido denunciado, con fecha 20-6-22, ante la AEAT por compartir con su pareja, Jesús Moreno Baena, 1.100.000 € en dos paraísos fiscales: 400.000 € en la entidad Kaiser Partner Privatbank de LIECHTENSTEIN, y 700.000 € en la entidad Union Bancaire Privee de LUXEMBURGO. 

El escándalo de los sobornos a jueces y fiscales salpica también a la AN 









La Audiencia Nacional imputa al exjuez Presencia y ordena cerrar su página web


El magistrado Joaquín Gadea admite la denuncia en la que la Fiscalía apunta a un delito contra las altas instituciones del Estado y otro de injurias o calumnias




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Mr. OK (Mena) propuso a psicópata Bambi (Zapatero) una macroquerella contra D. Alberto y Santiago, solicitando el embargo preventivo de los bienes de los querellados para "joder a ese viejo cabrón donde más le duele: el dinero"

"EL FISCAL MENA PROPUSO A ZAPATERO UNA MACROQUERELLA CONTRA LOS ROYUELA.MENSAJE DE SANTI:ETICA A MENA" 



"EL FISCAL MENA PROPUSO MONTAR UNA FALSA QUERELLA A LOS MIEMBROS DE LA NARCOCÉLULA CONTRA LOS ROYUELA"


----------



## Debunker (2 Jul 2022)

El mundo, la sociedad o país donde vivimos es tan sorprendente, tan jodidamente retorcido que, yo ya no tengo nada que decir, ya ni pienso, ni opino.

Lo único que puedo ahora aportar es que tengo acceso pleno a ACODAP


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Aquí se puede apreciar cómo ha ido cambiando la información obtenida de los Bancos a lo largo del tiempo. La única vez que se hizo algo fue con la de Miss Oaks (Margarita Robles) en 2003.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Denuncias presentadas, a 17-6-22, principalmente ante la AEAT, por D. Alberto Royuela (en todas ellas figura como denunciante), junto con los también denunciantes, Juan Martínez, Javier Marzal y José María Castillejo (varían las denuncias en que aparecen como denunciantes), con indicación de fecha de la denuncia, denunciados y cantidades denunciadas. 

2003
17-8-2003, Belloch, depósitos: 1) Aperturados el 31-5-2002, utilizando testaferros, 1.750.000 €. 2) Aperturados el 10-8-2004, 40.000.000 €. 

2004
- 26-5-2004, AEAT Barcelona, banda de los 100 (PSOE), 5.246 millones euros. Entre ellos los siguientes Ministros de Defensa:
[ ] Narcis Serra, 54.000.000 $, 34.000.000 €
[ ] Julián García Vargas, 24.000.000€, 15.000.000 $
[ ] Margarita Robles 62.400.000 $, 13.500.000 € 

- 2004, 
AEAT de Madrid, magistrados y políticos. Tres denuncias. Adjuntadas, las 3 denuncias, a la querella de 17-4-2006 presentada en el TS contra Mena por D. Alberto.1° premio Felipe González 175.200.000 $. 

- 30-7-2004, 
AEAT de Vigo, Juan Alberto Belloch. 

- 29-4-2021, número Expediente 588,
Psicópata Bambi (Zapatero), 50 depósitos de 100.000 €, 5.000.000 €, ingresados en Bank of Bermuda, Isle of Man. 

- 13-10-21, 
José María Mena Álvarez. En 2021, en Mexico tenía un saldo $3,296,063USD (2.847.816,75€); en Suiza 5.060.396 francos suizos (4.718.318€) y 4.000.000€ en cuarenta depósitos; en Monterrey (Méjico) $44,000,000USD (38.019.528) en 88 depósitos; y $6,000,000USD (5.184.481,01) en Miami (EE.UU.). Se han utilizado identidades falsas.

-13-10-21, 
Carlos Jiménez Villarejo. Se ha denunciado varias cuentas y depósitos bancarios en Monterrey y Tampico (Méjico) y en Zurich (Suiza). En 2021, la esposa de Villarejo, utilizando una identidad falsa, tenía seis cuentas a la vista en Méjico, de las que se aportan los números de cuenta, con un saldo total de $7,296,014USD (6.304.341,10€); en Suiza 3.620.833 francos suizos (3.376.068,10€). En ambos países tiene 9.680.409,20€.
En la denuncia se recuerda a la AEAT que Jiménez Villarejo y su esposa, fueron denunciados también por nuestro Presidente y por el periodista Juan Martínez Grasa, el 26 de agosto de 2004, por no declarar decenas de millones de euros en bancos de varios países, aportando los depósitos en todos los casos

- 25-10-21 y 8-11-21, números Expediente 868 y 868 bis, 
Arimany, 3.093.874 francos suizos en Suiza, y 1.136.000€ en Luxemburgo.
Ampliación de la de 25-10-21, 60 depósitos a plazo, por un total de 1.800.000 euros. 

- 15-11-21, número Expediente 863, Margarita Robles, y la identidad falsa de Isabel Martínez Díaz, inversiones millonarias en varias bolsas europeas. Total ingresos 77.650.000 €

- 22-11-21, número Expediente 873, Elisabeth Castelló Fontova, con la identidad falsa de Carmen Pérez Nieto, depósitos abiertos en 7-2007, y vigentes a 29-5-2021, por un total de 3.971.531 francos suizos, en el Gotthard Bank de Lugano. 

- 22-11-21, número Expediente 900,
Elena Guindulain Oliveras, con la identidad falsa de Josefa García Díez, depósitos abiertos en 3-2007, y vigentes en la actualidad, por un total de 1.259.761 francos suizos, en el Gotthard Bank de Lugano. 

- 25-11-21, número Expediente 872, Maria Eugenia Alegret Burgués, con las identidades falsas de Pilar Fernández Santos (Gotthard Bank de Lugano) y Concepción Méndez Agudo (Finter Bank de Zurich), depósitos abiertos en 5-2007 y vigentes a 2-6-21, por un total de 6.739.666 francos suizos. 

-27-12-21, número Expediente 939,
ante el Tribunal Supremo, contra Francisco Bañeres y Concepción Talón, 5.000.000 y 3.000.000 €, respectivamente, ingresados en Banco Afirme, OP de Monterrey el 1 abril 2021; y en Banregio, OP de Monterrey el 6 julio 2021, también respectivamente. 

- 30-12-21, 
Santiago Pedraz Gómez, ingresos en cuentas de Citibanamex, O.P. de Monterrey, Méjico, no declarados, de 900.000 €, en 2016. El ingreso se realizó por traspaso de PLC Servicios, Méjico, y 300.000 €, en 2020, por traspaso de Finser, Méjico

-21-2-22, número Expediente 1015, Josep Borrell Fontelles, 3.000.000 $, que se materializan en 30 depósitos, aperturados el 21-2-22, a un plazo de 2 años con renovación automática, por importe de 100.000 $ cada uno, en el NouvoBank de Mahe-Victoria (Seychelles). Éstos depósitos han sido denunciados ante la Comisión Europea por José María Castillejo.

-11-4-22, número Expediente 913, Fernando Grande Marlaska, 20.000.000 € (40 depósitos de 600.000 $ cada uno), recibidos en el Citibanamex de Monterrey, de cinco en cinco, cada 15 días, hasta final de diciembre de 2018, de la banda criminal de Míster OK y Miss Oaks, por prestarles su apoyo y su silencio. Pocos días después de tener todo depositado, Marlaskón lo pone a nombre de su pareja Gorka Arotz González. 

-13-5-22, número Expediente 1040:
-Esperanza Casteleiro Llamazares, 1.500.000 €, ingresados en Novo Banco OP Luxemburgo, en agosto de 2020.
-María Gámez Gámez: 1.500.000 €, ingresados en la entidad Novo Banco OP Luxemburgo, en enero de 2020
-Yolanda Rodríguez Vidales,1.500.000 €, ingresados en la entidad ISLE OF MAN BANK en enero de 2020

-16-5-22, número Expediente 1045, Carlos Lesmes Serrano, 17.000.000 €, ingresados en el Standard Bank Isle of Man en agosto de 2021.

-25-5-22, número Expediente 1047, Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva, 3.000.000 €, ingresados en Banque BCP, en marzo de 2021.

-17-5-22, número Expediente 1048:
-Pablo Lucas Murillo de la Cueva, 3.000.000 €, ingresados en Banque BCP, en marzo de 2021.

- 3-6 y 10-6-22, número Expediente 1063,
-Julián Artemio Sánchez Melgar, 1.500.000 €, ingresados en el Frick Bank de Liechtenstein en octubre de 2019.

-15-6-22:
-Andrés Martínez Arrieta, 2.000.000 €, 
8 depósitos de 250.000 € cada uno, ingresados en la entidad ISLE OF MAN BANK en febrero de 2020.
-Miguel Colmenero Menéndez, 1.200.000 €, 12 depósitos de 100.000 $ cada uno, ingresados en la entidad ITAU de SAO PAULO.
-Andrés Palomo del Arco, 1.200.000 €,
6 depósitos de 200.000 $ cada uno, ingresados en la entidad BANISTMO de PANAMÁ.
-Pablo Llarena Conde, 2.000.000 €, 8 depósitos de 250.000 € cada uno, ingresados en la entidad VP BANK de LIECHTENSTEIN.
-Vicente Magro Servet, 750.000 €, 5 depósitos de 150.000 € cada uno, ingresados en el BANQUE DE LUXEMBOURG.
-Susana Polo García, 1.000.000 €, 10 depósitos de 100.000 $ cada uno, ingresados en la entidad BLADEX de PANAMÁ.
-Carmen Lamela Díaz, 1.200.000 €, titular única en una cuenta de ALLIED IRISH BANK de OP DUBLÍN, figurando como beneficiaria de 6 depósitos de 200.000 € y fechados en agosto de 2018.
-Angel Luis Hurtado Adrián, 1.800.000 €, 4 depósitos de 250.000 € y 8 depósitos de 100.000 €, ingresados en NOVOBANQ de OP VICTORIA-SEYCHELLES.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Denuncias presentadas por D. Alberto y Juan Martínez ante la AEAT por los sobornos recibidos por 9 de los 16 magistrados que componen la sala 2 del TS:
Nombre Importe (mill €) Banco
3-6 y 10-6-22
Julián Artemio Sánchez Melgar 1,5 Frick Bank Liechtenstein 
15-6-22
Andrés Martínez Arrieta 2 Isle of Man
Miguel Colmenero Menéndez 1,2 Sao Paulo
Andrés Palomo del Arco 1,2 Banistmo Panam
Pablo Llarena Conde 2 VP Bank Liechtenstein
Vicente Magro Servet 0,750 Banque Luxembur
Susana Polo García 1 Bladex Panamá 
Carmen Lamela Díaz 1,2 Allie Irish Bank Dubli
Angel Luis Hurtado Adrián 1,8 Seychelles/ Lux 

Además:
-Con fecha 6-6-22, Julián Artemio Sánchez Melgar ha sido denunciado por el juez Presencia y ACODAP, ante la Policía Nacional. 
-Con fecha 10-6-22, ha sido denunciado Vicente Magro Servet, por el juez Presencia y ACODAP, ante la Policía Nacional. 
-Con fecha 11-6-22, ha sido denunciada Carmen Lamela Díaz, por el juez Presencia y ACODAP, ante la Policía Nacional. 
Con respecto a los seis restantes magistrados se actuará de la misma forma que con los tres anteriores. 









Pillados con cuentas en paraísos fiscales 9 magistrados del TS


¡Escándalo en el Tribunal Supremo! Pillados con cuentas en paraísos fiscales 9 de los 16 magistrados de su Sala de lo Penal




www.acodap.com





"9 DE LOS 16 MAGISTRADOS DE LA SALA PENAL DEL TRIBUNAL SUPREMO CON CUENTAS EN PARAÍSOS FISCALES"


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Números de los expedientes, en orden ascendente, desde el 526 hasta el 1067. En total 166. Suponen un 30 % del total, que van desde 526 a 1067. 1067-526= 541. 166/541= 30,68%


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Engrase por Mr OK (Mena) de los medios de comunicación para no perjudicar a los narcoterroristas de Mr. OK y su metamafia criminal. 

- 10 depósitos de 100.000 €, cada uno, abiertos, por Ana Pastor (Newtrola) y su marido Antonio García Ferreras, en 4/2020, en total 1 millón cada uno, en el Natwest International de Jersey. 

- Cantidades recibidas por altos mandatarios de los medios de comunicación, en marzo de 2021, por no dar información de todo lo que pudiera perjudicar a Mr. OK y sus adláteres y, en especial, lo referente al Expediente Royuela. 
Circuito del dinero. Transferencias desde/a:
-Desde Cuentas Flopper 2, 3 y 4 en el Citibank de Monterrey controladas por Mr. OK (Mena)/ a Sociedades propiedad de Mr. OK (5 sociedades, 60 millones en conjunto)
-Transferencias desde Sociedades propiedad de Mr. OK/ a directivos de grandes medios de comunicación ( grupos Prisa, Godó, Unidad Editorial, Vocento, Atresmedia, Mediaset)

"50 PERIODISTAS A SUELDO Y MEDIOS DE DIFUSIÓN. SÁNCHEZ MELGAR AMENAZA AL JUEZ PRESENCIA" 


------
"CARLOS LESMES Y LA PRENSA ADINERADA: "REVUELTA EN EL NARCOESTADO""


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Lesmes envía a la Fiscalía al exjuez Fernando Presencia por imputaciones falsas a magistrados








Lesmes envía a la Fiscalía al exjuez Fernando Presencia por imputaciones falsas a magistrados


El juez que fue expulsado de la carrera lleva años interponiendo denuncias contra funcionarios por supuesta corrupción. Marchena remitió una carta al CGPJ expresando la “compartida preocupación” en el Supremo




www.larazon.es




Hasta ocho altos mandatarios de La Razón (Margenat, Moreno, Puig, Hernando, Aldama, Sanchiz, Tost y Salat), en marzo de 2022, percibieron cantidades millonarias por no dar información de todo lo que pudiera perjudicar a Mr. OK (Mena) y sus adláteres y, en especial, lo referente al Expediente Royuela. 
Circuito del dinero. Transferencias desde/a:
-Desde Cuentas Flopper 2, 3 y 4 en el Citibank de Monterrey controladas por Mr. OK (Mena)/ a Sociedades propiedad de Mr. OK (5 sociedades, 60 millones en conjunto)
-Transferencias desde Sociedades propiedad de Mr. OK/ a directivos de grandes medios de comunicación ( grupos Prisa, Godó, Unidad Editorial, Vocento, Atresmedia, Mediaset) 

"50 PERIODISTAS A SUELDO Y MEDIOS DE DIFUSIÓN. SÁNCHEZ MELGAR AMENAZA AL JUEZ PRESENCIA"


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

"¡BOMBAZO! ANA PASTOR Y FERRERAS ACUSADOS DE DEJARSE SOBORNAR CON SUPUESTAS CUENTAS EN JERSEY"


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Con fecha 8-6-22, el corrupto Luis Martínez Durán, titular del JI 33, que tenía depósitos, en 2021, en bancos de Andorra por importe de 1.032.750 €, no admite la pericial caligráfica solicitada por Santiago. 

"EL JUEZ DEL 33 BCN DENIEGA LAS PRUEBAS A SANTI ROYUELA, LA INSTRUCCIÓN ESTÁ AMAÑADA" 


-------
Los que mandan en su canal le han ordenado que quite éste vídeo  . Él no manda en su canal. 

-------
Futuro de Santiago (según sus propias palabras).
- La sentencia en la causa que se sigue en el JI 33 de Barcelona, por la denuncia del Mengele español contra Santiago, DP 622/20-D, sí o sí, va a ser condenatoria. 
- Tendrá que huir de España, probablemente a Rusia. 
- Seguirá con el canal desde el extranjero. 

"DIRECTO DE ÚLTIMA HORA"


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

El juez Presencia da lectura de los nombres e importes de los depósitos recibidos en bancos de paraísos fiscales por los 9 magistrados que, de un total de 16, componen en la actualidad la sala 2 de lo Penal del Tribunal Supremo, supuestamente de sobornos. 

"¿Acierta el PP no atacando al PSOE por los ERE?; El Termómetro, con Negre, Presencia, Granda" 

 

Minutos 31:16 a 34:44 

Sobornos recibidos por 9 de los 16 magistrados qye componen la sala 2 del TS:
Nombre Importe (mill €) Banco
Julián Sánchez Melgar 1,5 Frick Bank Liechte
Andrés Martínez Arrieta 1 Isle of Man
Miguel Colmenero Menéndez 1,2 Sao Paulo
Andrés Palomo del Arco 1,2 Banistmo Panam
Pablo Llarena Conde 2 VP Bank Liechtenstein
Vicente Magro Servet 0,750 Banque Luxembur
Susana Polo García 1 Bladex Panamá 
Carmen Lamela Díaz 1,2 Allie Irish Bank Dubli
Angel Luis Hurtado Adrián 1,8 Seychelles/ Lux
------
Con fecha 3-6-22 ha sido denunciado, por D. Alberto y Juan Martínez, ante la AEAT, el magistrado del TS y ex FGE, Julián Sánchez Melgar, por depósitos bancarios en el Frick Bank de Liechtenstein, que ascienden a 1.500.000 €.
Con fecha 6-6-22, dicho magistrado ha sido denunciado por el juez Presencia y ACODAP, ante la Policía Nacional. 

Con respecto a los ocho restantes magistrados se actuará de la misma forma que con Sánchez Melgar.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Psicópata Bambi (Zapatero) le hace llegar a Miss Oaks (Margarita Robles) un artículo de Pep Anton Ginesta del 12-5-2020 en el que se vierten infinidad de descalificaciones, noticias inventadas, etc., denigrando de forma infame al "clan Royuela". El objetivo es que Miss Oaks, por medio del CNI, consiga que D. Alberto y Santiago no den la imagen ante los medios y, especialmente en el canal de Santiago, de salvadores de la patria. 

"ZAPATERO COMUNICA SU PREOCUPACIÓN A MARGARITA ROBLES POR LA DIFUSIÓN DEL EXP. ROYUELA.CNI EN MARCHA"


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Con fecha 6-6-22, el medio digital el Diestro (Javier Villacorta) ha retirado ésta noticia , a instancias del magistrado corrupto Julián Sánchez Melgar. 

"DENUNCIADO EL MAGISTRADO DEL TS JULIÁN SÁNCHEZ MELGAR. AMENAZAN A EL DIARIO "EL DIESTRO"" 


------
Con fecha 3-6-22 ha sido denunciado, por D. Alberto y Juan Martínez, ante la AEAT, el magistrado del TS y ex FGE, Julián Sánchez Melgar, por depósitos bancarios en el Frick Bank de Liechtenstein, que ascienden a 1.500.000 €.
--------
Con fecha 6-6-22, dicho magistrado ha sido denunciado por el juez Presencia y ACODAP, ante la Policía Nacional. 








Pillado con millón y medio de euros el ex FGE Julián Sánchez Melgar


Pillado con millón y medio de euros en un paraíso fiscal el ex FGE y actual magistrado del Supremo, Julián Sánchez Melgar




www.acodap.com




-------
Dicho magistrado formó parte de la Sala de lo Penal del TS que en 2917 confirmó la sentencia de 10 años de inhabilitación. 
Esta sentencia fue fruto de un procedimiento que, de manera totalmente irregular, fue tramitado por separado junto con otro procedimiento penal, ambos del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Castilla La Mancha y acabaron con dos sentencias condenatorias firmes por el delito de prevaricación judicial contra el juez Presencia. Todo ello por supuestamente favorecer a dos “amigos” suyos, que en realidad, se trataba de dos de los denunciantes anónimos de corrupción. Fernando Presencia recibió la mayor condena impuesta a un juez en toda la historia de nuestra democracia reciente, sumando un total de 20 años de inhabilitación. Todo ello según consta en la denuncia presentada como Petición ante el Comité de Peticiones del Parlamento Europeo, interpuesta por el propio juez Fernando Presencia ante la Fiscalía Anticorrupción por las graves irregularidades llevadas a cabo en la construcción de la vivienda del actual Fiscal Decano de Talavera de la Reina (Toledo), Ángel Demetrio de la Cruz Andrade.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Actuaciones, a 4-6-22, de Javier Marzal relacionadas con el Exp Royuela 
Fecha presentación Órgano Denunciados
Contenido 

-9-2-2021, Presidente Sánchez, escrito por el nombramiento de la jueza Castelló para Eurojust. 

-24-3-2021, FGE, 25 autoridades judiciales, archivada el 30-3-21 por no existir indicios suficientes de delitos. 

-9-3-2021, CGPJ, expediente TSJC 17-8-2009. 

-12-3-2021, Pte CGPJ, solicita su intervención, la Unidad de Atención al Cliente del CGPJ dijo que no era competente. 

- 18-3-2021, denuncia FGE, contra miembros del CGPJ (M. Robles incluido), por encubrir delitos metamafia del asesino psicópata Mena. 

- Queja Defensor del Pueblo, el 21-4-2021, la Adjunta Segunda del Defensor del Pueblo, se declaró ilegalmente incompetente. 

-28-4-2021, queja ante el Consejo de Transparencia y Buen Gobierno, no se ha contestado. 

-31-7-2021, ONU, “30 autoridades públicas, judiciales salvo tres”, por encubrir en 2009 y en 2021 que una metamafia, creada en la Fiscalía del Tribunal de Justicia de Cataluña (TSJC), asesinó a 1.128 personas. La denuncia ha sido enviada con copia visible a Transparencia Internacional y a Amnistía Internacional, tanto a las centrales como a la delegación en España. 

-27-8-2021, AN, presentada denuncia por Javier Marzal, en nombre propio, y en representación de la alianza DENUNCIANTES DEL AUTORITARISMO JUDICIAL, por 322 asesinatos y por más delitos económicos. 

- 24-10-2021, AN, recursos contra varias resoluciones de dicha AN, en el procedimiento por la denuncia de los 322 asesinatos. 

- 26-10-2021, Presidente Sánchez, escrito informando del video de Santiago Royuela donde se denuncia que aquél se comprometió con Margarita Robles para encubrir a la metamafia de Mena. 

- 21-11-2021, AN, recursos de apelación contra dos autos de dicha Audiencia Nacional, en el procedimiento por la denuncia de los 322 asesinatos. 

- 2-12-21, y otra de fecha posterior, Fiscalía Europea, dos cartas presentadas por Javier Marzal, informando de las denuncias efectuadas por Santiago en Youtube sobre la introducción de 20 millones de euros falsos por la metamafia de Mr OK, y los funcionarios públicos, jubilados o en activo, tanto adquirentes como conocedores de ese delito. 

- 12-2021, varios gobiernos, todos de la Unión Europea, salvo uno, Alianza de Denunciantes del Autoritarismo Judicial, solicitud de intervención, mediante carta dirigida a los Embajadores de cada uno de los países,
poniendo en conocimiento la situación del Expediente Royuela e invitándoles a que se personen en la causa de los 322 asesinatos de la AN, al amparo de su interés legítimo como miembros de la Unión en el buen funcionamiento a escala nacional del Estado de Derecho. 

- 12-2021, Javier Marzal, promotor de la alianza de Denunciantes del Autoritarismo Judicial, ha propuesto a las mayores asociaciones de miembros de las FFCCSE, dos sindicatos de la Policía Nacional, y una asociación de la Guardia Civil, que se personen en la Audiencia nacional, por las denuncias por 322 asesinatos, perpetrados por la metamafia de Mena. 

- 4-12-21, Mossos, por intervención ilícita de su teléfono móvil en los hechos de Mena y Arimany. 

- 9-12-21, petición de calle para Alberto Royuela y Juan Martínez a los Ayuntamientos de Barcelona, Bilbao, Madrid, Sevilla y Valencia. 

- 14-12-21, Comisión Europea, presentada denuncia por Javier Marzal, promotor de la alianza Denunciantes del Autoritarismo Judicial, por el nombramiento, con fecha 11-2-21, como asistente del miembro Nacional de España en Eurojust, de la juez Elisabeth Castelló Fontova. Registrada por la Comisión Europea con fecha 10-3-22. 

- 22-12-21, petición a la Ministra de Hacienda de reconocimiento como mayores denunciantes tributarios del siglo 21 para Alberto Royuela y Juan Martínez, instauración de recompensa tributaria a los denunciantes (como en Alemania, EE.UU. y Reino Unido), y premio especial por todas las las denuncias a Alberto y Juan de 10 millones de euros, de los que donarán 8 millones para luchar contra la corrupción 

- 29-12-21, denuncia ante la Fiscalía General del Estado, la Fiscalía Anticorrupción la Fiscalía Superior de Catalunya y la Fiscalía Provincial de Barcelona, contra Mena por los asesinatos de Alberto y Santiago Royuela, las amenazas a Juan Martínez y a Javier Marzal, y los sobornos al Fiscal Jefe de Catalunya y a la Fiscal Jefe provincial de Barcelona. Se solicita entrevista con los dos fiscales catalanes. Se pide protección para los cuatro. 

- 30-12-21, Director General de la AEAT, presentada denuncia por D. Alberto Royuela, Juan Martínez Grasa y Javier Marzal Mercader, contra Santiago Pedraz Gómez, titular del JCI 5AN, por ingresos en cuentas de Citibanamex, O.P. de Monterrey, Méjico, no declarados, de:
[ ] 900.000 €, en 2016, el ingreso se realizó por traspaso de PLC Servicios, Méjico, y
[ ] 300.000 €, en 2020, por traspaso de Finser, Méjico 

- 31-12-21, ampliación de la denuncia ante las fiscalías por el pago de 2 millones al sicario para asesinar a más personas relacionadas con el Expediente Royuela y por poner un vídeo a Javier Marzal sobre las fosas comunes cuando hablaba con Santiago Royuela. Se incluye el chantaje de los fiscales a Mena. Se reitera protección, añadiendo a otros 7, incluyendo al juez Presencia, Miguel Bernad de Manos Limpias, a los fiscales corruptos y a otros participantes. 

- 31-12-21, Dirección de Cooperación Internacional de Seguridad (DCIS) del Ministerio del Interior de Francia, presentada denuncia por la alianza Denunciantes del Autoritarismo Judicial (Javier Marzal) 

"Actividades de 2021"
 

- 21-2-22, ampliada el 18-3-22, Comisión Europea, presentada denuncia por Javier Marzal, promotor de la alianza Denunciantes del Autoritarismo Judicial. Los siguientes políticos pertenecientes al PSOE han recibido de la banda de criminalidad organizada de Mr OK, las cantidades que se expresan. 
Borrell, 59.000.000 € y $; 
Enrique Barón, 80.000.000 $; 
Pascual Maragall, 167.000.000 $;
Joaquín Almunia; 27.000.000 $; 
Javier Solana, 80.000.000 $; 
Felipe González, 290.200.000 € y $; 
Javier Marzal solicita una reunión en España, sin la asistencia de autoridades públicas españolas o europeas en representación de España, a la que asistirían Miguel Bernad, Secretario General de Manos Limpias, Santiago Royuela, algún miembro de la alianza Denunciantes del Autoritarismo Judicial y, posiblemente, el juez Fernando Presencia.
La Comisión Europea ha remitido las denuncias a la OLAF, que se ha declarado incompetente. 
Con fecha 7-4-22, la alianza de Denunciantes del Autoritarismo Judicial ha presentado una reclamación ante la Secretaría General de la Unión Europea por la tramitación corrupta de éstas dos denuncias. 
Denuncias citadas aquí Denuncia en la Comisión Europea por corrupción en la Fiscalía Europea. Por Javier Marzal
Y aquí Reclamación en la Comisión Europea por su corrupción en la tramitación de dos denuncias - El Diestro


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

La jueza que ordenó a YouTube quitar el vídeo de Santiago sobre el "Dr. Menguele" Arimany, fue investigada por el presunto asesino Mena "La juez Elisabeth Castelló Fontova del juzgado 33 de BCN fue investigada por el fiscal Mena"


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

"El Juez Presencia denuncia a Felipe González por vinculación 
en el caso de los GAL."


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Jul 2022)

Mariano Fernández Bermejo, fiscal. Fue Fiscal Jefe del TSJ Madrid (10-10-92 a 2003); ministro de justicia con Zapatero (2007-2009), fiscal hasta febrero de 2020 en que se jubiló. 

Encargó 86 asesinatos a Mr OK (Mena), de ellos, 48; encargados a Bermejo por el financiero cubano de Florida, se encontraban en la fosa de San Sebastián de los Reyes (Madrid), hasta que fueron trasladados por Ruiz a la fosa de Leganés (Madrid).

Estos 48 fueron denunciados el 17-6-2021 por D. Alberto, en la Fiscalía Superior de Cataluña. 

"Las fosas de asesinados del Ministro Mariano Fernández Bermejo"


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Jul 2022)

LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV

Forwarded from El Diestro. Opinión en libertad

*Jesús Á. Rojo - Informe secreto del JUEZ PRESENCIA*
* listado de políticos con cuentas en paraíso fiscales*



*Aproximadamente el 80% de los diputados podrian tener cuentas en paraisos fiscales*



ENTORNO AL MINUTO 32 - 33.00

Jesús Á.Rojo:Informe secreto del JUEZ PRESENCIA:listado de políticos con cuentas en paraíso fiscales
#NOTICIASESPAÑA #NOTICIASEEUU #NOTICIASVOX #NOTICIASPARTIDOPOPULAR
#JESUSANGELROJO #CARLOSCUESTA #ROBERTOCENTENO #ELMUNDOALROJO #ESPAÑA

t.me/laquintacolumna/24188 5.4K viewsJul 2 at 12:37​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Jul 2022)

#ExpedienteRoyuela: Presentada denuncia contra el presidente del gobierno asturiano, por posibles delitos contra la hacienda pública, de prevaricación y blanqueo de capitales - El Diestro


#ExpedienteRoyuela: Presentada denuncia contra el presidente del gobierno asturiano, por posibles delitos contra la hacienda pública, de prevaricación y blanqueo de capitales




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## CesareLombroso (2 Jul 2022)

Impresencia x psiquiatriaco 2022

YEHAAAA , ahora vas y la cascas SUBNORMAL jajaja


Le ofrecimos ayuda de mis padres medicos y yo futuro forense contra psicopatas y se burlaron elevandose a la categoria de ponente en un simposium " el juez no esta para hablar de psicopatia" vejandonos y humillandonos, pues ahora SUFRE EL EMBITE DE PSICOPATAS COMO EL.

A MAMARLA, GAME OVER, el dia 7 lo tiran de su casa y decretan su ingreso psiquiatrico, JAJAJAJAJAA 

JDT TARADO, A VER DE QUIEN TE BURLAS AHORA Y LO AMENAZAS CON TU CHARO LA TRANKIMAZINES LIDIA


----------



## Burbunauta (3 Jul 2022)

Ya estamos en el día D hora H cuando ha de dimitir Margarita Robles. 

Puede ser que no dimita para no dar el cante o porque las previsiones de los "cinco grandes" no eran correctas. 

O si al final dimite, a ver qué hacen esas bestias humanas del PSOE y del CNI para que la dimisión pase desapercibida a la opinión pública: una nueva ola de covid, un nuevo estado de alarma, otro 11-M endosado a Vox, meternos en alguna guerra, montar un accidente en una central nuclear...

Tenía razón Presencia cuando decía que hay que inundar de denuncias porque al final alguien ha de meter la pata. Con todo lo que rodea al juez Gadea se han puesto muy nerviosos y han metido mucho la pata, hasta tal punto que el Expediente Royuela se ha visto beneficiado.

Al final ha resultado que Ana Pastor también cobra de la metamafia. Ana Pastor que es la directora de Newtral y Maldito Bulo, ni más ni menos.

La metamafia se extiende ya a: el PSOE entero, jueces, fiscales, tribunal constitucional, directores de medios de comunicación, guardia civil, CNI y, *novedad*, presidentes autonómicos. Además, aparece el primer personaje del PP con dinero en paraíso fiscal: el de Andalucía, Bonilla. A los dos días de salir elegido sale su dinero en Panamá. Va a ser que el PP no es la derechita cobarde sino la derechita "cobrante". Igual es por eso que siempre ha estado al lado del PSOE.


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Jul 2022)

Vamos a ver "loco" no existe en terminos legales forenses, lo mas aproximado es esquizofrenico o psicotico. ( sabeis que yo voy para forense y soy experto en psicopatologia,que es mi hobby) que es" perdida de contacto con la realidad", en esquizofrenico el diagnostico se basa en unos hechos muy concretos y unas tablas, ese no lo tiene, pero "psicosis" es muy laxo y te lo pueden meter a la ligera por cualquier cosa, se de casos que si les cuentas que te gustan los programas de tarot, cartomancia o apariciones, van y te lo meten por la cara cuando no cumpliria, asi que fijaos con un autentico colgao como este, le pueden meter medio DSM-V y con razon.

Lo primero que mira un forense judicial es si eres "querulante", tienen una especie de fijacion con ello, aunque seas victima de denuncias falsas, te pueden tachar de ello sin que tengas un apice. Y este pajaro realmente es el mayor querulante de la historia judicial española. El tio sostiene que todo es una "conspiracion de corruptos" contra el, que es muy honesto ( y el corrupto es el, pero vamos, lo habitual entre esa infame profesion,nada distinto a cualquier random) y ha metido ya infinitas denuncias que aunque sean ciertas, ayer le decia a un colega en el coche: esto es como un padre coraje que vaya con un megafono a la puerta del pub del barrio que le venden drogas a sus hijos o nietos a publicarlo, van a pasar dos cosas: que se vaya detenido por escandalo publico o que se lleve un palizon o navajazo de alguno de la banda. Bajo ningun concepto va a pasar lo que el desea, que se deje de vender mierda ahi. Pues con este tarado lo mismo, denuncias a supuestos corruptos antes ellos mismos!!! ¿ Pero que podia salir mal? jajajaja puto colgao.

Luego que le persiguen por haber puesto la dacion en pago vendiendose de valedor publico y heroe patrio ( cuando tampoco es asi), luego mil historias pero aparece todo presuntamente empericado el dia de la tv del otro dia con la cara chorretosa y venga tragar flema ( miradlo que es cierto), lo cual indica que es un golfo de cuidado. Si eres un nariz inquieta, hazlo en tu intimidad, no te exhibas al publico porque todo el mundo que entienda de eso se va a percatar...y vas a quedar como el puto culo. Muy probablemente los de la tv le invitaron a unos tiros para eso y este tio tiene una personalidad tan debil y patologica que en vez de decir, guardamelo en este papel para casa... va y se lo mete. Patetico no, lo siguiente.


Tecnicamente para mi, el tio es un

paranoide ( un trastorno de los mas severos que hay porque no es la personalidad la que falla, que tambien, sino el cerebro, y todo lo distorsionan como amenazas) y dentro del paranoide cumple varios subtipos,


megalomano ( es una estrella, va a salvar españa, necesita 100.000 euros para denunciar a toda la cupula judicial ( dix it) ( y de paso quedarse 99.999 en el camino) dentro de una personalidad narcisista/psicopatica infame y modo de vida extremamente parasitario ( es un mendigante en vez de haberse puesto a currar de currela o de abogado, donde se podria haber forrado engañando a tolilis como hace esta otra infame profesion.

Querulante, lo cumple en el grado mas severo que he visto en mi vida y que creo que vaya a ver.



Y le pueden meter una psicosis como la copa de un pino ya que todo lo anterior podria formar parte de una psicosis ( locura) alimentando el delirio paranoide que no hace falta resumir, ademas el tio es que es subnormal no metiendo la palabra presunto y diciendo que todo el supuesto dinero oculto de esos jueces proviene de sobornos. ¿ Pero como coño sabes que es de sobornos? ¿ Y si fuesen una banda de narcos y ese dinero fuera de repartir el ultimo envio de 5000 kilos de perica? ( cosa que perfectamente podria ser, como poder ser...)

Y por supuesto, como tu dices, el oportunista se ha metido a este tren para darse a conocer y vivir de donativos, entre otros de incautos como yo y como le dije al otro tarado traidor psicotico oficialmente diagnosticado de Santi ( que encima en vez de esconderlo, exhibe los diagnosticos, lo cual solo me entra en la cabeza que , al igual que los porros, sea una estrategia para luego decir que es inimputable porque esta colgao y ademas iba drogado, lo cual viendo el camino que esta tomando esto de talego, no seria mala solucion.

Este tarado de juez va a hundir el caso y te va a hundir a ti.

No me equivoque, el ER desaparera este mes con los titulares en los periodicos masonicos:

Juez corrupto biprevaricador declarado severo enfermo mental: todo formaba parte de su delirio mesianico, el era el salvador, el mesias ante un narcoestado donde absolutamente todos los jueces tenian millones en paraisos y bla bla bla, papeles falsificados por un politoxicomano terrorista fascista y su padre ya condenado por falsedad documental. El vago del juez ni pagaba el alquiler, rehusaba ponerse a trabajar para alimentar su ego con sus delirios psicoticos. Afortunadamente sus hijos estan bajo la tutela del Estado ( esto si que realmente es lo peor del caso, que 4 niños vayan a ser maltratados por culpa de un padre loco de remate y vividor y me apena mucho como buen defensor de la inocencia y del niño que soy, ahora a manos de maridos de Monicas Oltras a que los manoseen y mariconeen)

Este desgraciao de corrupto se ha cargado el caso. No sera porque no lo adverti y se lo adverti al prota, que encima me traiciono y me vendio, pues ahora, se siente. Ya pueden abandonar la sala, la funcion ha acabado.

Por cierto a los de CNI, cuando me pagais lo mio por haberos hecho el diagnostico e indicado el camino a seguir con este colgao hace meses?, la gasofa esta muy cara y quiero mi semanada!!! Exijo mis derechos de autor con el caso y en riguroso B, que no me asocio a la SGAE ni loco que luego lo trinca todo Mamoncin y su banda.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

EN RESUMIDAS CUENTAS.
 SIMPLEMENTRE LA CURIOSIDAD DE COMO LO PROBLEMAS EN ESPAÑA TIENE SU REFLEJO EN USA. HACE AÑOS QUE SE PREVIAN LO MISMOS PROBLEMAS.
MIEMBROS DE LA JUDICATURA QUE SE NIEGAN A APARTARSE Y COSAS ASI 

Interesting , we have a 2 year delta on the Julain Calendar with a 13:00 Timestamp..... Possibly pointing to this?

t.me/DANON1776/11890 2.6K viewsD Anon, Jul 3 at 23:19

Interesante, tenemos un delta de 2 años en el Calendario Juliano ( en lugar del Gregoria ) con un Timestamp de 13:00..... 
¿Posiblemente apuntando a esto?




__





Drop Search Results: #4484







qalerts.app










*SDNY *
*Southern District of New York*
¿Importancia del control de SDNY?
Jurisdicción:
Recogida de pruebas de Weiner
Fundación Clinton
Recogida de pruebas de Epstein
Ucrania
(centrarse en lo anterior [por ahora])
[Watch NYC]
¿LA _( Vieja _)GUARDIA SE NIEGA A DIMITIR?

POTUS negativa a nombrar formalmente?
APROBADO PARA EL PUESTO POR LOS JUECES DE SDNY [inusual] [eliminación de 'en funciones']?
*Hay mucho en juego.
Van a luchar.*
Super bowl > show de cachorros



​


----------



## Eurostreamuno (4 Jul 2022)

La web de ACODAP se ve sin problema en esta dirección 








Asociación contra la Corrupción y Defensa de la Acción Pública | ACODAP


ACODAP: La asociación contra la corrupción y la defensa de la acción pública de ámbito nacional y sin ánimo de lucro.




www.acodap.org


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Jul 2022)

este meme circula por las redes, opiniones?


----------



## Duda Metódica (4 Jul 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> este meme circula por las redes, opiniones?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1111253



Ladran, luego cabalgamos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Jul 2022)

pues para ser fake. el Juez Jadea alias "el frances" .... se ha sentido obligado a salir del amario hipocritamente 6 AÑAZOS despues de casarse con otro señor en las vegas....
a relacion de que saliera en el Expediente Royuela 





*La boda 'secreta' y a lo loco del juez Gadea en Las Vegas seis años antes de salir del armario*

*El magistrado de la Audiencia Nacional, que este martes hizo pública su homosexualidad, se casó con su expareja en la misma capilla que Elvis Presley

*
La boda 'secreta' y a lo loco del juez Gadea en Las Vegas seis años antes de salir del armario













Joaquín Gadea, magistrado de refuerzo del juzgado de Instrucción número 6 de la Audiencia Nacional | Pantallazo del canal 24 horas de RTVE
El Voyeur Publicado: 29/06/2022 • 03:30
 
*Ocurrió el 16 de agosto de 2016 en Las Vegas*, Nevada (EEUU). Estaban de vacaciones y *el sitio elegido fue la famosa capilla en la que medio siglo antes se casó Elvis Presley.* 
Uno de los dos contrayentes recuerda que *«aquel día estaba muy nervioso y no era consciente de lo que estaba haciendo*». «*Me arrepiento*», afirma en su demanda de divorcio registrada en abril de 2020 ante las autoridades estadounidenses, a la que ha tenido acceso THE OBJECTIVE. Se trata de *la boda ‘secreta’* a la que el *juez de refuerzo de la Audiencia Nacional Joaquín Gadea* no se ha referido durante la entrevista en la que este martes, seis años después de aquel enlace y con motivo del Día Internacional del Orgullo LGTBI, ha hecho pública su homosexualidad.
Gadea es *una de las figuras emergentes de la judicatura en España* y miembro de la conservadora Asociación Profesional de la Magistratura. A sus 40 años, lleva desde diciembre de 2019 como *magistrado de refuerzo del Juzgado Central de Instrucción número 6 de la Audiencia Nacional*. A punto de ser prorrogado su mandato, *Joaquín Gadea* *dio un paso valiente que pocos jueces en España se habían atrevido a dar* hasta este martes. Lo hizo en una entrevista con Vanitatis: «*Merece la pena dar este paso y hablar públicamente sobre mi homosexualidad* y sobre mi condición, que es algo que no había hecho nunca en mi vida».
Un texto acompañado de un extenso reportaje fotográfico en el que *asegura haberse inspirado en el actual ministro del Interior, Fernando Grande-Marlaska*. En 2006, y siendo también juez de la Audiencia Nacional, Marlaska decidió _desnudarse_ y hacer pública su condición sexual en _El País Semanal_. En su entrevista, Gadea dice conformarse con que su salida del armario llegue a inspirar a alguien tanto como le inspiró a él la del ministro del Interior. Además, hace hincapié en *su mayor temor: «Que alguien piense que yo hago esto porque busco algún tipo de protagonismo»*. «Nada más lejos de la realidad. Yo no quiero más fama que la que es propia de mi trabajo. *No quiero que piensen que hago esto por soberbia o por ego*», aseveraba Gadea.
*El exmarido del juez: «Éramos incompatibles»*
Sin embargo, si Marlaska en 2006 habló sin pelos en la lengua sobre su vida íntima, el caso de Gadea no ha sido del todo igual. Si bien menciona que *ha decidido dar el paso tras consultarlo con su actual pareja*, entre otras personas, *el magistrado no hace referencia alguna a que ya hace seis años se casó con otro hombre del que ya está separado* y pendiente de divorcio. Una persona que, *en su demanda de divorcio remitida a una Corte familiar de Nevada, afirma que «el matrimonio empezó a ir muy mal» justo después de la boda* porque *«tenían puntos de vista diferentes» y «eran incompatibles»*.


El expediente del juzgado, al que ha tenido acceso este diario, demuestra que *ambos contrajeron matrimonio en la emblemática capilla de Graceland en Las Vegas*.













Acta de matrimonio entre el juez Gadea y su expareja en Las Vegas, el 16 de agosto de 2016.
Cuatro años después de la boda -de la que *afirma arrepentirse y no ser muy consciente de lo que estaba haciendo*– *la expareja del magistrado solicitó el divorcio alegando, entre otras razones, que el matrimonio nunca fue convalidado en España*. En una declaración jurada remitida a un juzgado de Nevada, donde contrajeron matrimonio en el año 2016, la expareja del juez Gadea afirma que ambos se separaron poco después. *Jamás tuvieron hijos ni compartieron propiedades o dinero*. Y tampoco residieron juntos en Estados Unidos, país que solo visitaron de vacaciones. Para cuando se solicitó el divorcio, según la expareja del magistrado, ya llevaban más de dos años sin estar empadronados en el mismo domicilio.
*«Lo ético, dado que este matrimonio nunca ha sido convalidado en nuestro país (España), es pedir que se anule este matrimonio*. Esta es la razón por la que solicito la cancelación/anulación de este matrimonio al estado de Nevada. *Creo que es lo más justo y ético*», indica la expareja de Gadea en una declaración jurada enviada a una Corte familiar de Nevada. *La unión se ofició de la misma capilla en la que Elvis Presley se casó en 1967 con Priscilla Ann Beaulieu Wagner*. Así consta en el expediente de matrimonio del juez que ha decidido salir del armario seis años después de aquel enlace en Las Vegas, en el que se llevaron como souvenir un certificado del enlace entre el mítico cantante y la actriz.
Acta del matrimonio de Elvis Presley adjunta al expediente matrimonial del juez Gadea
El juez Gadea sigue casado oficialmente en Estados Unidos porque, a pesar de que la demanda de divorcio fue registrada en abril de 2020, según consta en el expediente judicial, *ni Gadea ni su expareja se presentaron a la audiencia que la Sala 24 de la Corte familiar de Nevada fijó para el 2 de noviembre de ese año. Por tanto, la anulación del enlace fue desestimada por las autoridades estadounidenses* al no presentarse ninguno de ellos en el juzgado aquel día y al no al motivar suficientemente las razones del divorcio.


*<< EL JUEZ GADEA SE VUELVE LOCO Y CIERRA EL BUZÓN DE DENUNCIAS DE CIUDADANOS DE ACODAP >>*

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Jul 2022)

Trump nunca ha encargado trabajos a Mena, ha sido ZP y la logia de Miami supuestamente y ademas, antes de las elecciones hay un video del propio ZP diciendo todo puesto que "estan trabajando en echar a Trump", asi que por lo menos indicios hay.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (5 Jul 2022)

Durante la cumbre ACODAP tranquilita.


----------



## hurdygurdy (5 Jul 2022)

La documentación, el robo y la clínica abortista ilegal se basan en la palabra de los Royuela, que vale menos que un trapo viejo.


----------



## Debunker (5 Jul 2022)

Si todo lo que vivimos lo unimos a los más de 100.000 millones de € que desaparecen de España todos los años, año tras año, a través de la corrupción y el crimen, solo puede explicarse con un ER o similar .

Como reacciona el sistema ante la denuncia de corrupción es harto sabido y tu eres ejemplo,

*El precio de denunciar la corrupción en España: acoso, depresión, despido y ruina*









El precio de denunciar la corrupción en España: acoso, depresión, despido y ruina


La UE tramita una nueva directiva para proteger a los 'chivatos'. En España, decenas represaliados por denunciar corruptelas se están asociando para elevar la presión




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Jul 2022)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Durante la cumbre ACODAP tranquilita.



al contrario.. han tirado las bombas DURANTE la cumbre


----------



## Descansa Hombre (5 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> al contrario.. han tirado las bombas DURANTE la cumbre



De qué hablas si lleva la web sin actualizar ya va para seis días....


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Jul 2022)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> De qué hablas si lleva sin actualizar ya va para seis días....




*ULTIMA HORA II*







*¿ PENSABA ACASO QUE HABIAMOS ACABADO .. MR GVARRO ?*


DIMITEN DOS MINISTROS DEL GOBIERNO DE BORIS JOHNSON | ECONOMIA Y SANIDAD |

*QUEDA OTRO MAS .... *




*EL TERCERO. ESTE DIMITO EN DIRECO EN LA TELE
Tory Party vice-chairman quits live on air








*
*








Tory party vice chairman quits position on live television


'I can't serve under the Prime Minister and I say that with regret.'




metro.co.uk




*








Rishi Sunak and Sajid Javid resign in Cabinet coup to topple Boris Johnson


Boris Johnson's leadership is hanging by a thread tonight as Health Secretary Sajid Javid and Chancellor Rishi Sunak dramatically resigned in an explosive Cabinet walkout




www.mirror.co.uk





​


----------



## Minoton (5 Jul 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Si todo lo que vivimos lo unimos a los más de 100.000 millones de € que desaparecen de España todos los años, año tras año, a través de la corrupción y el crimen, solo puede explicarse con un ER o similar .
> 
> Como reacciona el sistema ante la denuncia de corrupción es harto sabido y tu eres ejemplo,
> 
> ...



Pues ya sabes lo que te espera cuando estrenes el docuemtal ese que hiciste en los cines.....si lo estrenas claro.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Jul 2022)

no se de que va hoy, lo acabo de coger empezao

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (5 Jul 2022)

En el directo de ahora, Majara-zal es pro soros, cuanto tiempo os llevo advirtiendo de este repugnante oportunista?

El pavo este dice que le pidio dinero y que "no se acuerda de su respuesta", venga ya, colgao!

El chat arde con gente que ya ha visto que es un trepa que solo quiere luces y pasta. Este mierda y el impresencia se van a cargar ER


----------



## Peritta (6 Jul 2022)

Estas dos fotos filtradas a El Mundo cuando el Pedro Jota era su director y estaba aún sin desbravar, de modo que se atrevía a publicarlas, muestran a Alberto Saiz, entonces director de la CNI que sustituyó (saltándose un escalafón mu largo-larguismo y pasando por delante de gente mu lista y con idiomas) a Dezcallar tras el 11-M, y que Pepe Bono se trajo de un parque natural o nacional que no sé, del que era director y de ahí puede que le viniera su afición a los animales.

A cazarlos digo.

También muestran el avispado e inteligente uso del Photoshop por parte de los lumbreras de la CNI, y perdón por la risa floja.

El hecho es que sometieron a analistas y agentes, a enlaces, a informadores y colaboradores, y puede que hasta a simpatizantes de dicho organismo administrativo, al detector de mentiras ése para intentar averiguar quién era el topo que había filtrado fotos e información.
Y es que nos enteramos que también usaba a los agentes de la electrónica y las escuchas telefónicas para averiguar que la chacha dominicana de su vecino, jua, jua, jua, llamaba a su novio allá en La Dominica desde el teléfono de la casa de éste.

Pero es que ahora, con el Pedro Jota domesticado (en 5 años no le dejaron abrir periódico nuevo) y toda la prensa comprada o amedrentada, los del departamento de filtraciones no tienen a quien contarle estas cosas, salvo a Martinz Grasa o a Alberto Royuela.
Ya, ya me hubiera gustado a mí saber detalles del patinazo de nuestros mortadelos en la embajada mexicana en Bolivia

más que nada por echar unas risas.

Total que puede que sí existan los sombreros blancos ésos y que, acabados Liaño y Fungairiño, sean de la CNI quienes filtren los datos.
Bendito País de Porteras.
Ya te digo, al Alberto Saiz le dimitió medio departamento de contraterrorismo y éste, como el niño que esconde las malas notas, le ocultó este dato a su jefa, la entonces Ministra de Defensa Chacón.

Tras el 11-M es evidente que existen famiglias mafiosas en nuestra administración. Lo malo es que nunca sabe uno dónde acaba la red mafiosa y dónde empieza la cadena de favores. Y es que el corporativismo gremial es uno de nuestros principales defectos.
Luego si el expediente Royuela no es real, es muy, muy verosimil.

No quisimos despejar la X cuando la cosa era solo una ecuación, o la Z cuando era un sistema de ecuaciones, y ahora hay que resolver ecuaciones diferenciales en derivadas parciales.

No, aún no pongo la mano en el fuego por el expediente Royuela, me falta ver una foto de los 30.000 documentos ésos, o por lo menos un inventario, y también me falta ver la red de distribución de la droga.
En todos los negocios la parte del león se la come la cadena de distribución y éste debe ser un ente gigantesco, descomunal como la administración, como para pasar desapercibido y mal a penas aparezca en el expediente Royuela.




El meollo de todo es la administración.

_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Jul 2022)

DIRECTITO CHARLA Y JOINTS

acabo de llegar

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Jul 2022)

*Kit de DENUNCIA ¡¡Tu ayuda y colaboración es IMPRESCINDIBLE!!*
Jul 6, 2022 | Notas de prensa






*Estos son los pasos que debes de seguir:*

1. Imprime las tres paginas del documento con título: AL JUZGADO DE INSTRUCCIÓN (que aparecen a continuación bajo este texto)
2. Rellénalo con tus datos personales.
3. Entrega tu denuncia hoy en uno de los siguientes lugares:
3.1. El juzgado o Decanato de tu zona.
3.2. La comisaría de policía.
3.3. El cuartelillo de la Guardia Civil.
✅Cuantas más se envíen mayor será la FUERZA, para que se den por enterados y dejen de mirar hacia otro lado.


AL JUZGADO DE INSTRUCCION Pag.1

AL JUZGADO DE INSTRUCCION Pag.2


AL JUZGADO DE INSTRUCCION Pag.3​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Jul 2022)

SANTI ESTABA PREOCUPADILLO CON FALSEEN LA PRUEBA PERIFICIAL PSIQUIATRICA QUE EL JUEZ GADEA "alias La Francesa" o MISS SUNSHINE LAS VEGAS ha solicitado realizar al Juez presencia para intentar desacreditar a este ultimo haciendolo pasar por loco, al mas puro estilo de la peor cara y años de la URSSS







pero... oh surprise 

en prevision de que se pudiera hacer une examen amañando que vienen siendo practica habitual en la metafia pagar por pruebas periciales o o foresenses amañadas.

UN CONOCIDO MEDICO FORENSE REALIZA UNA PRUEBA PREVIA DE CONSTRASTE 











*El prestigioso Dr. Cabrera dictamina que el juez Fernando Presencia, se encuentra en perfecto estado de salud mental.*
Jul 7, 2022 | Notas de prensa






Foto: Doctor José Cabrera / Horizonte
*El abogado del juez Fernando Presencia, D. José Manuel Martín Leal, afirma que su ingreso involuntario en un centro psiquiátrico, podría ser constitutivo de delitos como detención ilegal, secuestro, entre otros.*

Puede consultar el INFORME CLINICO PSIQUIATRICO PRELIMINAR, emitido por el Doctor José Cabrera, a continuación:


INFORME CLINICO PSIQUIATRICO PRELIMINAR Pág.1

INFORME CLINICO PSIQUIATRICO PRELIMINAR Pág.2​


----------



## Duda Metódica (7 Jul 2022)

Dado que parece que no van a incapacitar a Presencia, cobra fuerza lo de hacerle un manos limpias. Puede que más pronto que tarde, veamos por la tele a la policía precintando la sede de ACODAP e incautándose de la contabilidad y los ordenadores.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Jul 2022)

*El juez Fernando Presencia hace declaraciones a periodistas de TV1 antes de entrar a la Audiencia Nacional*
Jul 7, 2022 | Notas de prensa



 *Momentos antes de entrar a la Audiencia Nacional, el juez Fernando Presencia, ha hecho declaraciones exclusivas para TV1.*

En ellas ha dado explicaciones de todo el procedimiento y su recorrido.
Desde ACODAP esperamos/exigimos que sean trasmitidas por TV1 para que toda la ciudadanía pueda ver esa declaración.

( aun no disponibles . no se sabe si las han emitido o si se emitiran finalmente )​


----------



## Eurostreamuno (7 Jul 2022)

Como sabéis hoy me he enfrentado un día más a las hienas de este país. Nuestro amigo Gadea, jefes y compinches han tenido que dejar marchar a “UN LOCO” que llevaba documentos de cuerdo, sensato y capaz. Gracias a todos por el apoyo. A por la siguiente REPRESALIA. @ACODAP1


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Jul 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Dado que parece que no van a incapacitar a Presencia, cobra fuerza lo de hacerle un manos limpias. Puede que más pronto que tarde, veamos por la tele a la policía precintando la sede de ACODAP e incautándose de la contabilidad y los ordenadores.




De donde sacas que no le van a incapacitar si esta como una chota?


----------



## Kill33r (7 Jul 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> De donde sacas que no le van a incapacitar si esta como una chota?



Las chotas con buena información saben a jamón de jabugo anti narco estado terrorista 
Mena Álvarez no se asoma ni a la ventana 
Joaquim boch a dejado de meterse un kilo de sugus de golpe en el paladar 
Me congratula que vaya ganando el bien


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Jul 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Las chotas con buena información saben a jamón de jabugo anti narco estado terrorista
> Mena Álvarez no se asoma ni a la ventana
> Joaquim boch a dejado de meterse un kilo de sugus de golpe en el paladar
> Me congratula que vaya ganando el bien


----------



## Kill33r (7 Jul 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


>




El juez presencia nuestro leonidas


----------



## Bimmer (7 Jul 2022)

El expediente royuela es un caballo de Troya.


----------



## Debunker (7 Jul 2022)

A mi me ha quedado super claro con esta movida que las cuentas que se denuncian de todos los hdp tanto políticos como de la institución de la Justicia, son reales, verdaderas totalmente.

Recurrir a acusar a alguien de loco con lo fácil que es coger X número de esas cuentas y comprobar si son reales o no , es porque las pruebas son reales y ciertas , si ellos supieran de verdad que esa pruebas son falsas, eso es lo que harían, las comprobarían y dirían , veis las pruebas son falsas y fin de la historia, naturalmente no lo hacen porque las pruebas son verdad. 

Que hdp, si consiguieran diagnosticar al Juez Presencia como enfermo mental, lo meten en un psiquiátrico y entonces de verdad lo vuelven loco, dan ganas de llorar


----------



## Debunker (7 Jul 2022)

También me llama la atención, desde hace mucho tiempo pero ahora más después de cerrar Acodap, ¿quién está detrás del canal de Santi que no lo cierran? Acodap se nutre del canal de Santi e incluso Santi denuncia mucho más que Presencia con diferencia y encima pone a esa chusma corrupta a parir llamando las cosas por su nombre, y más convoca a manifestaciones y nada ahí sigue el canal ¿quién protege ese canal ? !que mundo tan raro que vivimos¡


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Jul 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> A mi me ha quedado super claro con esta movida que las cuentas que se denuncian de todos los hdp tanto políticos como de la institución de la Justicia, son reales, verdaderas totalmente.
> 
> Recurrir a acusar a alguien de loco con lo fácil que es coger X número de esas cuentas y comprobar si son reales o no , es porque las pruebas son reales y ciertas , si ellos supieran de verdad que esa pruebas son falsas, eso es lo que harían, las comprobarían y dirían , veis las pruebas son falsas y fin de la historia, naturalmente no lo hacen porque las pruebas son verdad.
> 
> Que hdp, si consiguieran diagnosticar al Juez Presencia como enfermo mental, lo meten en un psiquiátrico y entonces de verdad lo vuelven loco, dan ganas de llorar




Como repito ad nauseam, impresencia es un enfermo mental, da sintomas muy muy severos que ya he explicado y debe ser puesto en tratamiento por su propio bien ( independientemente de si la base que denuncia es real o no, las formas son de enfermo mental extremo).

Si mañana no lo hacen es porque de las dos salidas que tienen, han elegido la B: talego. La A era incapacitarlo y era la mejor salida para el.

Ahora se va a comer años y años de talego y arruinado de por vida, las indemnizaciones por calumnias a altas personalidades del Estado van a ser millonarias y este palanganas de mierda vago y maleante pedigüeño megalomano esta bien jodido, por el mismo, por no poner el comodin "presunto" delante de cada nombre. Anormal no, subnormal! Y este tarado era juez? Pues eso, ejemplo de lo que campa en esa infame profesion.

El siguiente subnormal es el kalbo endrogao del prota, que ahora me cae como el puto culo y el pro soros del majara-zal.

Esos tres mierdas a cada uno mas tarado han hundido el ER, lo siento por Don Alberto, que me parece todo un señor, pero quien se acuesta con perros, se levanta cagao y meao.


----------



## Bloperas (7 Jul 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Como repito ad nauseam, impresencia es un enfermo mental, da sintomas muy muy severos que ya he explicado y debe ser puesto en tratamiento por su propio bien ( independientemente de si la base que denuncia es real o no, las formas son de enfermo mental extremo).
> 
> Si mañana no lo hacen es porque de las dos salidas que tienen, han elegido la B: talego. La A era incapacitarlo y era la mejor salida para el.
> 
> ...



Te pagan guay o qué. Te sientes bien? Debe ser triste...

Relájate que aquí queda mucho tomate y tus amos están nerviosos.

El único que ha querido ver al crack de Presencia como a un loco ha sido el Jadea ese por orden de otros. El 99,999999% ve perfectamente cuerdo a ese señor.


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Jul 2022)

Bloperas dijo:


> Te pagan guay o qué. Te sientes bien? Debe ser triste...
> 
> Relájate que aquí queda mucho tomate y tus amos están nerviosos.
> 
> El único que ha querido ver al crack de Presencia como a un loco ha sido el Jadea ese por orden de otros. El 99,999999% ve perfectamente cuerdo a ese señor.




Aun no he cobrado lo mio que es el dinero que ese payaso corrupto de Impresencia me ha estafado, y puedes leer en este hilo los pantallazos y sus amenazas a mi persona porque ese demente vividor no le gusta asumir la realidad. 

Los que vemos al colgado ese como lo que es somos todos, salvo un corrupto como Cabrera que lo ha peritado ( haciendo unos trucos que si lo lees, no certifica que esta sano, dice que "con las pruebas realizadas" que pueden ser el parchís, no los test correspondientes.

El corrupto de Cabrera fue expulsado de 4 Milenio y fue la vergüenza de mi futura profesion de forense en el caso de un niño abusado en un colegio que se suicidio y este hdp quizas a sueldo del colegio, decia que "no habia sido abusado"- ¿ Acaso ha estado con el niño las 24h del dia como su sombra para certificarlo? NOOO

Pues esa es la catadura de otro cantamañas ( y encima vacunero) llamado Cabrera. Y ahora vas y la cascas, alienado, venga a drogarte con el kalbo, a mendigar a Soros como el payaso de Majara-zal y a mendigar pasta a la gente porque no le gusta trabajar, como tu amo.


----------



## Bloperas (8 Jul 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Aun no he cobrado lo mio que es el dinero que ese payaso corrupto de Impresencia me ha estafado, y puedes leer en este hilo los pantallazos y sus amenazas a mi persona porque ese demente vividor no le gusta asumir la realidad.
> 
> Los que vemos al colgado ese como lo que es somos todos, salvo un corrupto como Cabrera que lo ha peritado ( haciendo unos trucos que si lo lees, no certifica que esta sano, dice que "con las pruebas realizadas" que pueden ser el parchís, no los test correspondientes.
> 
> ...



A lo que vamos es a las cuentas de Gadea y todos estos. Es burda y vieja tu maniobra el señalar al recipiente en lugar de al contenido. Abres un hilo y te cagas en el Presencia si quieres. Aquí lo que nos importa es que se sepa lo de las cuentas de esta gente, la veracidad de las notas manuscritas, los muertos de Leganés y todos estos sitios y airear la cloaca, a fin de cuentas 

Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eurostreamuno (8 Jul 2022)

Asesinatos cometidos en dieciocho años por la banda asesina de Mr OK (Mena), desglosados por años, según la RELACIÓN DE ASESINATOS COMETIDOS POR JOSE Mª MENA FISCAL Y SUS COMPLICES. 

FALTAN 312 ASESINATOS QUE ENCONTRÓ 
EL JEFE DE ARCHIVO DE FISCALIA 

1.-RELACIÓN-DE-ASESINATOS-COMETIDOS-POR-JOSE-Mª-MENA-FISCAL-Y-SUS-COMPLICES.pdf 

1990 1
1991 11
1992 10
1993 10(incluido Javier Royuela n° 646)
1994 16
1995 18
1996 14
1997 42
1998 32
1999 24
2000 23
2001 25
2002 31
2003 96
2004 96
2005 185
2006 101
2007 3
2008 1
No consta el año 19
Total 758
-----------
Total relación 758
Indeterminadas/2009 312
Total 1.070


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Jul 2022)

Bloperas dijo:


> Te pagan guay o qué. Te sientes bien? Debe ser triste...
> 
> Relájate que aquí queda mucho tomate y tus amos están nerviosos.
> 
> El único que ha querido ver al crack de Presencia como a un loco ha sido el Jadea ese por orden de otros. El 99,999999% ve perfectamente cuerdo a ese señor.



ponlo en el ignore como lo tengo yo
de que no tenga a quien replicar y esta hablando solo
se aburra o hara el ridiculo aun mas cada vez que escriba


----------



## rafabogado (8 Jul 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> La documentación, el robo y la clínica abortista ilegal se basan en la palabra de los Royuela, que vale menos que un trapo viejo.



¿Y los buenos ratos que nos da, que es mejor que una serie de Netflix?

Y más cuando apareció el spin-off de "increada" y podemos seguir las dos series en paralelo, con cameos mutuos en sus respectivos canales.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Jul 2022)

sospechas de staged en el tiroteo de Shinzo Abe
posiblemente sea cual fuere su posicionamiento
haya sido una operacion
o para liquidarlo
o para sacarlo de circulacion de forma controlada 







* joann ferguson * @joann212  35 minutes ago Where's all the blood? 








joann ferguson


Where's all the blood?




anonup.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Jul 2022)

el chino no sabe ni por donde le ha venido

pasar a limpio y embiarc


----------



## CesareLombroso (8 Jul 2022)

Pues ya queda menos, y va a ser 2x1, impresencia y el politoxi a la vez. Pero le va a caer la de Dios al impresencia, por impresentable!


----------



## Bimb0 (8 Jul 2022)

Yo no sé qué os pasa con Presencia, pero ha ayudado mucho a la difusión del ER


----------



## CesareLombroso (9 Jul 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Psicopata ( jeta) desde luego es como dije, pero yo añadiria mas cosas como sabes.
> Yo no sé qué os pasa con Presencia, pero ha ayudado mucho a la difusión del ER



Ha ayudado a hundir el caso disparando a troche y moche en vez de centrarse en el mena y zp. Un agitador con animo de lucro


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jul 2022)

la verdad que es todo confuso. como todos parte de la base de ser " CABAL ". 
es dificil saber su posicionamiento real 

por que por una parte TRUMP afirma ser en lo personal amiguisimo de SHINZO ABE
4.7K viewsD Anon, aqui ==> 06:03

y lo que ha declarado oficialmente es que esta desolado y que era su amigo personal
y extra oficialmente : como siempre ultra ambiguo. que rezemos. pero no deja claro si Abe era un "Operator" en peligro
O que recemos por los " Operators" que le habian dado catilotroque al ABe
ni idea




y no se en base a que, algunos dicen que SB es " anti globalista", cuando que firmo la agenda 2030 para japon en 2015
t.me/DANON1776/12114 4.6K viewsCee, aqui==> Jul 8 at 07:47

y otra gente le acusa de lo peor

es dificil saber los roles que habran tenido

o incluso si ha sido real lo que hemos visto

????















*aqui se ve el video donde le mete el escopetazo de forma certera. aunque lo mismo era de fogeo. vete tu a saber*
me da una sensacion de "staged" de escenario preperado. por que esta todo muy estatico. poco dinamico. pero no conozco la cultura japonesa. igual para ellos es normal ( como las manifestaciones esas super ordenaditas que hacen )

esa sensacion de estatismo y de quizas preparado, podria ser por causas muy distantas

a) puede ser tanta para "ponerlo en el disparadero" y cargarselo facil

b) como para lo contrario, simular una muerte por ejemplo.









Shinzo Abe - Japan's former Prime Minister - has died after being shot


Shinzo Abe - Japan's longest-serving and best-known Prime Minister - has died after being shot twice during a campaign speech in the city of Nara earlier today.




www.dailymail.co.uk














The weapon used to shoot Abe appears to be a homemade double-barrelled shotgun, made by strapping two pieces of pipe to a piece of wooden board
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jul 2022)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> En España gracias a la Eta batíamos records de políticos asesinados en europa y en el mundo.





Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Asesinatos cometidos en dieciocho años por la banda asesina de Mr OK (Mena), desglosados por años, según la RELACIÓN DE ASESINATOS COMETIDOS POR JOSE Mª MENA FISCAL Y SUS COMPLICES.



FALTAN 312 ASESINATOS QUE ENCONTRÓ
EL JEFE DE ARCHIVO DE FISCALIA

1.-RELACIÓN-DE-ASESINATOS-COMETIDOS-POR-JOSE-Mª-MENA-FISCAL-Y-SUS-COMPLICES.pdf

1990 1
1991 11
1992 10
1993 10(incluido Javier Royuela n° 646)
1994 16
1995 18
1996 14
1997 42
1998 32
1999 24
2000 23
2001 25
2002 31
2003 96
2004 96
2005 185
2006 101
2007 3
2008 1
No consta el año 19
Total 758
-----------
Total relación 758
Indeterminadas/2009 312
Total 1.070


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jul 2022)

*Kit de DENUNCIA ¡¡Tu ayuda y colaboración es IMPRESCINDIBLE!!*
Jul 6, 2022 | Notas de prensa






*Estos son los pasos que debes de seguir:*

1. Imprime las tres paginas del documento con título: AL JUZGADO DE INSTRUCCIÓN (que aparecen a continuación bajo este texto)
2. Rellénalo con tus datos personales.
3. Entrega tu denuncia hoy en uno de los siguientes lugares:
3.1. El juzgado o Decanato de tu zona.
3.2. La comisaría de policía.
3.3. El cuartelillo de la Guardia Civil.
✅Cuantas más se envíen mayor será la FUERZA, para que se den por enterados y dejen de mirar hacia otro lado.


AL JUZGADO DE INSTRUCCION Pag.1

AL JUZGADO DE INSTRUCCION Pag.2


AL JUZGADO DE INSTRUCCION Pag.3​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jul 2022)

SANTI ESTABA PREOCUPADILLO CON FALSEEN LA PRUEBA PERIFICIAL PSIQUIATRICA QUE EL JUEZ GADEA "alias La Francesa" o MISS SUNSHINE LAS VEGAS ha solicitado realizar al Juez presencia para intentar desacreditar a este ultimo haciendolo pasar por loco, al mas puro estilo de la peor cara y años de la URSSS







pero... oh surprise 

en prevision de que se pudiera hacer une examen amañando que vienen siendo practica habitual en la metafia pagar por pruebas periciales o o foresenses amañadas.

UN CONOCIDO MEDICO FORENSE REALIZA UNA PRUEBA PREVIA DE CONSTRASTE 











*El prestigioso Dr. Cabrera dictamina que el juez Fernando Presencia, se encuentra en perfecto estado de salud mental.*
Jul 7, 2022 | Notas de prensa






Foto: Doctor José Cabrera / Horizonte
*El abogado del juez Fernando Presencia, D. José Manuel Martín Leal, afirma que su ingreso involuntario en un centro psiquiátrico, podría ser constitutivo de delitos como detención ilegal, secuestro, entre otros.*

Puede consultar el INFORME CLINICO PSIQUIATRICO PRELIMINAR, emitido por el Doctor José Cabrera, a continuación:


INFORME CLINICO PSIQUIATRICO PRELIMINAR Pág.1

INFORME CLINICO PSIQUIATRICO PRELIMINAR Pág.2​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jul 2022)

Elon Musk @elonmusk Jul 7



*China & Japan have awesome trains. Took bullet train from Beijing to Xi’an to see Terracotta Army of 秦始皇*

*----> Julio 7* |||| 2022 · 10:26 PM UTC · Twitter for iPhone










*osea. que segun elon : "ejercito"  " japon " | " toma - bala" | justo el dia antes ... *









le ha faltado decir : " mañana chino cudeiro ... pañum pañum "
​


----------



## rafabogado (9 Jul 2022)

Han comenzado los primeros episodios de otro spin off, el de Miguel Frontera. Para quien le pueda interesar y quiera seguir a Santi, a Increada y a Miguel Frontera en paralelo. Se le acumula a Santi el trabajo para cuando vuelva de Valencia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jul 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Han comenzado los primeros episodios de otro spin off, el de Miguel Frontera. Para quien le pueda interesar y quiera seguir a Santi, a Increada y a Miguel Frontera en paralelo. Se le acumula a Santi el trabajo para cuando vuelva de Valencia.



distraccion.
cualquiera viendo esa mierda es gilipollas


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jul 2022)

ignoro a cualquier subnormal que ponga basura de agentes del sistema pagados buscando sus 2 minutos de fama


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jul 2022)

bueno que cojones ignor ahora

adios


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jul 2022)

*insignias y emblemas de cazar gvarros*

aun asi ojito por que hay quien lo quiere romper todo para luego venir con las soluciones. tampoco nos interesa eso por que es satanico y coercitivo igualmente.
todos los que vengan con el rollo de " provocar una experiencia cercana a la muerte de la sociedad " = > jesuitas | satanicos


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jul 2022)

"SANTI NO TE LLEVES PORROS EN EL TREN "


22 May 2022 #8.480



por que a la minima que lo registren pues ya te van a
" proponer para sancion " caballero caballero" y ademas con razon.
como explican con todo lujo de detalles " Arconte" - Pedro Rosillo 

aqui lo comentaba yo => 22 May 2022 #8.480






"SANTI NO TE LLEVES PORROS EN EL TREN "

por que a la minima que lo registren pues ya te van a " proponer para sancion " caballero caballeroç


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jul 2022)

PONIA QUE COMPRES MARIA DE SOLO CBD ( MEDICINAL)
Si santi o algien lee esto
> PILLATE UNO TROKOLO DE ESTOS DE 45% O CRISTALES O GOTAS
Y A NIVEL DE QUITAR ANSIEDAD ES HIPER EFECTIVO








CBD cañamo | Cogollos de CBD | JustBob Espana


Los mejores cogollos de Cannabis legal con alto contenido de CBD - Entrega rápida en 24 horas >> ¡Descubre JustBob!




www.justbob.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jul 2022)

TRAILER DE EL ARCONTE QUE ESTA EN CASA DE DON ALBERTO ROYUELA PARA DOCUMENTAR UN LIBRO

SOBRE LO QUE PARECEN HABER COMENTADO YA

*QUE PUEDE QUE LIBEREN EL RESTO DE POSIBLES CUENTAS DE PARAISOS FISCALES DE APROX 80% POLITICOS DEL CONGRESO*



PP
PODEMOS
ESQUERRA
BILDU
CIUDADANOS
..... Y.....
..... Y.....
* ¿¿ ..... Y..... ??*



Spoiler: ¿ de quien ah? pincha



*VOX
masivamente*
















ahhhh se siente ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jul 2022)

este es el video la aventura con interventor


es que va a " cuerpo gentil" como decia mi abuela
" a cuerpo gentil " es ir en poco abrigao cuando hace frio
en no preparado para una situacion ( generalmente climatica ) de mucho frio o mucho calor que es totalmente previsible

muy lol

*ah vale ya le oido que les ha dicho que llevaba "MARIA CBD "*
SI SANTI HUBIERE LLEVADO MARIA CBD. es perfectamente llevarla y consumirla. otra cosa es que las normas no permitan fumar dentro del tren o andenes ( tabaco inclusive )

lo suyo es cuando se vaya " de maniobras" llevarte este HASH que la verdad que el CBD funcioina deputamadre como anti ansiedad

a mi me gusta mas el AISLADO que el hash ...por que aunque se disfruta mas .. la maria y el hash ,.. a mi la garganta mal ..

SI TE GUSTA EL HASH ... PARA LA SIGUIENTE MANIOBRA TOCA LLEVAR DE ESTE :









¡Hachis CBD | El mejor hachis legal rico en CBD


¡Compre el mejor hachís de CBD en línea – Rico en CBD – THC 0.2%. ¡Envío rápido y privacidad garantizada | Descubre la tienda online de JustBob!




www.justbob.es









  



SPOILER : AL FINAL CON UNA MANIOBRA HABILIDOSA NO LE PILLA 20 GRAMOS QUE LLEVABA
Xdd​


----------



## rafabogado (9 Jul 2022)

Pues este tipo va a ritmo de video diario. En cuanto la Increada coja ritmo también, agotan a Santiago atacando por los dos flancos. De hecho, en algunos videos se le ha visto desgastado y que estas guerras absurdas le van pasando factura. Si esto sigue así, el Expediente implosiona o se autodestruye por obra de los spin offs, sin llegar a despeinarse siquiera la "presunta" banda del Mena.


----------



## CesareLombroso (9 Jul 2022)

Casualmente tanto Travis (De Niro) como el endrogao son psicoticos severos ambos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jul 2022)

mas que en madrid cree pedro rosillo que han estado en la manifestacion de valencia



​


----------



## misho (10 Jul 2022)

Subo hilo con vídeo de la mani de ayer en Valencia.

Salu2!


----------



## Uritorco (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## Uritorco (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## misho (10 Jul 2022)

Qué insoportable es el Santiago Royuela , ahora se enfada con el Arconte , los porros cada vez le afectan más y más, es una vorágine que acabará mal muy mal , se escuda en no se que Masters del universo para no ver su grave problema ,la verdad es un impresentable que me está cansando , se le ha subido la fama a la cabeza al igual que el peyote ...o cambian de presentador o el ER morirá de éxito..


----------



## Debunker (10 Jul 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Pues este tipo va a ritmo de video diario. En cuanto la Increada coja ritmo también, agotan a Santiago atacando por los dos flancos. De hecho, en algunos videos se le ha visto desgastado y que estas guerras absurdas le van pasando factura. Si esto sigue así, el Expediente implosiona o se autodestruye por obra de los spin offs, sin llegar a despeinarse siquiera la "presunta" banda del Mena.



Santi no sabe aguantar críticas, si en vez de contestar como lo hace , echara unas buenas risotadas a la crítica, le iría mucho mejor , pero nadie es perfecto en este mundo, y los que vemos al toro desde la barrera somo incapaces de sentir empatía por Santi que, obviamente sufre una presión intensa con esta denuncia, unido al miedo de terminar en prisión y destrozar su vida hasta la muerte y cuya experiencia le ha marcado significativamente, Santi se lo juega todo a una única carta, el ER. Es lógico que Santi tenga ansiedad enfermiza y tenga mala leche con según qué críticas. Santi de hecho solo vive ahora mismo para la denuncia del ER , totalmente entregado y jugándose todo

Te he seguido con tus lecturas del evangelio buscando refrescar mis valores y reencontrar esperanza para la maldad , decadencia y super mentira de este mundo y me ha causado asombro verte por aquí en el ER y mucho más que lo critiques y lo niegues. Ya no podré seguir tus hilos, me has decepcionado , iré a las fuentes pero no a través de tí. 

Sinceramente nuestras mentes han sido asaltadas y son manipuladas a extremos increíbles, llevamos todo un puto mes con el arco iris que nos ha hecho creer en decenas de "géneros" que ni ellos mismos saben de que van , porque solo existen macho y hembra , "Varón y hembra los creó; y los bendijo, y los llamó Adán el día en que fueron creados", " Creó, pues, Dios al hombre a imagen suya, a imagen de Dios los creó; varón y hembra los creó. "

El arco iris es rebelión contra la creación, contra la obra de Dios, contra Dios mismo. Como tal se sacrifican las víctimas infantiles a Mordoc las cuales, a tan tierna edad como 8 años, son hormonadas para más tarde sufrir amputaciones en su cuerpo y colgarles quirurgicamente apéndices imposibles con trastornos mentales de tres pares de narices. Las mujeres se hacen hombres y los hombres mujeres y después se conforman como parejas y es el "hombre" el que se queda embarazado , es hombre en apariencia porque sigue siendo mujer, pero eso les basta para desafiar a Dios


*Transgénero:* Persona cuyo género no coincide con el que te fue socialmente asignado al nacer. Trans: Abreviación de transgénero.

*Hombre Trans:* Persona transgénero que se identifica como hombre.

*Persona Trans:* Persona transgénero que no quiere definirse por ningún género en concreto.

*Mujer Trans:* Persona transgénero que se identifica como mujer.

*FTM, Female to Male o Mujer a Hombre:* otra de las etiquetas para asignar a los hombres transgénero. Su uso no está muy aconsejado y usarlo por otras personas para referirse a ellos puede resultar ofensivo, pero eso no quita que algunas personas se identifiquen y definan con ella.

*MTF Male to Female u Hombre a mujer:* lo mismo que en el anterior caso.

*Transfemenino:* personas transgénero a la que se asignó el género masculino en su nacimiento pero que se identifican más con los signos de la feminidad que con los de la masculinidad.

*Transmasculino:* personas transgénero a la que se asignó el género femenino en su nacimiento pero que se identifican más con los signos de la masculinidad que con los de la feminidad.

*Transexual:* Término médico para las personas que desean modificar su cuerpo para conseguir una imagen con la que se sientan más cómodas (o aliviar un malestar, la disforia).

*Mujer Transexual:* persona transexual que se identifica como mujer.

*Hombre Transexual:* persona transexual que se identifica como hombre.

*Persona transexual:* Persona transexual que no quiere definirse por ningún género en concreto.


*Andrógino/e:* Persona cuya identidad es una mezcla en distintos grados entre mujer y hombre. También se puede usar como sinónimo ginoandros.

*Neutrois:* lo opuesto a la androginia, personas que hacen una supresión de las características tradicionalmente asignadas como masculinas o femeninas. Suele abarcar el género neutro, null-gender, gender neutral y a veces se solapa con agénero.

*Personas de sexo no ajustado o non-conforming:* personas que no se quieren identificar con las etiquetas de género binarias. Algunas etiquetas afines son Gender Questioning y Gender Variant.

*Berdache o Dos espíritus:* término empleado especialmente por las personas pertenecientes a pueblos amerindios de América del Norte. Se utilizaba como equivalente a homosexual. Son personas que se mueven entre los roles masculinos y femeninos para cuestiones de vestimenta, sociabilidad o sexualidad, dependiendo de la elección personal de cada uno.


*No-binario:* personas que no se identifican con el género binario, esto está dentro de los transgéneros, aunque muchos prefieran la palabra no binario para evitar confusiones. Es decir, todos las personas no-binarias son trans, pero no todos las personas trans son no binarias. Genderqueer: sinónimo de género no-binario.

*Agénero:* Persona que no se identifica con ningún género.

*Bigénero:* persona que se identifica con dos géneros, por ejemplo: male/female, male/agender. Puede ser al mismo tiempo o fluctuar entre ambos.

*Si todo eso lo aplaudimos , salimos a la calle a festejarlo y nos sentimos orgullosos, estamos acabados, es esquizofrenia pura. *

Hemos vivido una plandemia de mentiras , hemos inmolado a niños-as a las vacunas, hemos metido en casa a un espía con nuestros Iphone que sin exagerar nada espían hasta nuestros sueños y la IA controla ya hasta nuestra respiración, nos harán creer lo que ellos quieran con el Metaverso y en una gran mentira viviremos esperando solo morir, nos han creado una guerra en el mundo rico para tener la excusa del hambre y decrecimiento poblacional o sea asesinatos en masas. 

Mestizaje cuanto más , mejor , el caso es que aborrezcas tus raíces, tu cultura, tu religión, tu historia, es más, la historia se reinventa como la memoria histórica que nos dice ahora que ETA y los separatistas son víctimas inocentes igual que los idiomas de las zonas separatistas y nosotros los malvados que abusamos de ello, pero eso aquí y en conflicto Rusia-ucrania lo mismo y en Sudamérica, EEUU y-o en China igual. 

Hemos destrozado y pisoteado los valores de nuestros antepasados que nos trajeron hasta aquí, se habla en las escrituras de la Rebelión de Lucifer contra Dios, pero la rebelión del hombre contra Dios es infinitamente peor porque es obscena, grosera , asquerosamente vulgar y demencial. 

Mires por donde mires , mires al país que mires, todo es corrupción a gogó , nos gobiernan multimillonarios criminales que dan las órdenes a los políticos de absolutas aberraciones , todo indica que el ER es una verdad como un templo porque así se demuestra por todo el mundo que los que ostentan cualquier poder están podridos totalmente.

Así los definía San Pablo:

"3 También debes saber esto: que en los postreros días vendrán tiempos peligrosos. 2 Porque habrá hombres amadores de sí mismos, avaros, vanagloriosos, soberbios, blasfemos, desobedientes a los padres, ingratos, impíos, 3 sin afecto natural, implacables, calumniadores, intemperantes, crueles, aborrecedores de lo bueno, 4 traidores, impetuosos, infatuados, amadores de los deleites más que de Dios, 5 que tendrán apariencia de piedad, pero negarán la eficacia de ella; a estos evita."


----------



## Bimmer (10 Jul 2022)

misho dijo:


> Qué insoportable es el Santiago Royuela , ahora se enfada con el Arconte , los porros cada vez le afectan más y más, es una vorágine que acabará mal muy mal , se escuda en no se que Masters del universo para no ver su grave problema ,la verdad es un impresentable que me está cansando , se le ha subido la fama a la cabeza al igual que el peyote ...o cambian de presentador o el ER morirá de éxito..




Está todo guionizado, ponen a Santiago de casual fumando porros porque quieren un resultado determinado, si quisieran otro resultado pondrían a un guaperas en traje del estilo "Lawtips" :





Dependiendo del resultado que se quiera obtener, se lleva un guión y actores determinados.


El ER es muchas cosas, como por ejemplo es una psyop (guerra psicológica), están yendo a desgastar psicológicamente a todo el que sepa sobre dicho expediente.


Tienen apoyo de gente importante, de ahí que su canal de youtube no sea censurado, y la documentación que poseen es real, de ahí que no sean sentenciados por injurias como lo ha sido el médico "Spiriman" :










Multa de 6.480 euros a Spiriman por injuriar a Susana Díaz


La sala de lo penal confirma la sentencia que condenó al médico por criticar en redes sociales a la Presidenta de la Junta y al que entonces era viceconsejero de Salud | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com






Confiad en Santiago, sabe lo que se hace.


----------



## misho (10 Jul 2022)

¿Y que ganan sacando toda la ponzoña del régimen a la luz?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jul 2022)

Ferreras sobre la falsa cuenta de Iglesias: "Inda, voy con ello, pero es demasiado burdo". - Crónica Libre


Crónica Libre accede a dos audios que demuestran que el director de La Sexta, Antonio García Ferreras, y el consejero de Atresmedia y presidente de La Razón difundieron en Antena 3 y en el canal del más periodismo información de Eduardo Inda contra Podemos y Pablo Iglesias que sabían que era falsa.




cronicalibre.com





*Aliste, la DEA y la madeja que no cesa*

Ferreras *se interesa entonces por cómo llegó el documento a la DEA estadounidense y de allí a la Policía española:*





_*Ferreras: *¿cómo llega esto a la DEA?
*Olivera: La DEA te lo crea*.
*Villarejo: *No no, la DEA, pues *la DEA te lo crea* porque tiene a... porque hay un colaborador ahí, un tío que trabaja para ellos. Que es un abogado que se llama* José Aliste* y este este Aliste, no sé si te sonará.
F: Me suena mucho.
*Villarejo: *Claro... Este es un malandrín, un malandrín que se dedica... tiene narcotraficantes, lo defiende y luego le da la información a la DEA, le cambia, en fin, el mundillo ese. Y este es el que, el que va y le vende la burra, le vende la burra al DAO, a cambio de que libere a su tronco, que un tal Barrado es al que yo le doy caña. Un comisario que es el que le enseña la foto mía a la médico [Por la doctora Elisa Pinto] . ¿Te acuerdas?, la médico, que hay un comisario que le enseña mi foto y tal... Y como consecuencia de eso, le le abren un expediente al tonto, claro, era un... y este.
*Casals: * No era necesario si quiera que le enseñara la foto.
*V *: Porque ya los había reconocido efectivamente.
*C: * Le había dicho éste es el que la pinchó y lo hizo mal. (Risas) Lo hizo mal.
*V: *Y el tema, el tema es que este, este Aliste le da esa información, de la DEA, pero vamos, muy burda, mmmm entonces la DEA, al mismo tiempo se lo da a una periodista.
*F: Patricia Poleo*.
*V: *Y la periodista lo cuelga.
*O: *Hay un tio, un venezolano, que pastelea con la DEA. Y esos venezolanos, y me vienen a mí al despacho.
*V: *Claro.
*F: *Y ha cambio de…
*V; *Claro.
*O: *Yo le digo que se vaya mucho a la mierda... (risas) Le aviso, le aviso: “Cuidado que las cosas van por aquí”
*V: *Entre otras cosas porque no hay pasta... Nosotros *cada vez que necesitamos pasta gorda, vamos a los americanos, que son los que te pagan*. Es acojonante, pero es así. Aquí no hay presupuesto, aquí cuando tienen 200.000 dólares. ¿Pero qué dices? entonces los mandas a los yankees, los yankees se lo comen todo y te pagan todo, pero claro, cuando es una cosa seria y... fetén y tal.._


El comisario Jaime Barrado fue readmitido a su puesto por orden del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Madrid. Su abogado no era José Aliste y Villarejo será juzgado por apuñalar presuntamente a la doctora Elisa Pinto.

*“No es nada difícil crear una cuenta (falsa en un paraiso fiscal ) a Pablo Iglesias” *
*AUDIO COMO SI SERIA FACIL CREAR CUENTAS FALSAS *


https://cronicalibre.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/07/4COMIDACUENTAFALSA.m4a



Sin embargo, el excomisario jefe de la UDEF,(Unidad de Delincuencia Económica y Fiscal) y en ese momento director del Centro de Inteligencia contra el Terrorismo y el Crimen Organizado (CITCO), *José Luis Olivera Serrano, deja claro que si hubieran querido le hubiesen abierto esa cuenta falsa o conseguido los documentos necesarios para hacerla a Pablo Iglesias o al expresidente del Grupo Prisa*,* Juan Luis Cebrian*, como se lee y escucha a continuación:

*O: *Que *tampoco es muy costoso el meterle una cuenta a Pablo Iglesias de hace 5 años. *¿eh? y luego que expliquen.
*V:* Eso *te lo hacemos con el rabo* igualmente. (risas)
F: Hombre, eso muy legal no creo que sea… (risas)
*O: P*ero que lo has hecho.(risas)
*F: *A la Cotino. (risas)








V: Quiere decir que no es nada difícil, lo que pasa es que la vida hay que tener sensibilidad de violinista, para a la hora de... pero haz las cosas serias. claro.
*Casals: *Lo que* te está diciendo es que si es necesario se hace con Cebrián.* F: Ya sabes que en mi código si no se hecho, aunque sea mi enemigo, no quiero….
*V: *Que te está vacilando, que* te está vacilando.
F: Bueno, Mauricioooo…*
*Confidencias al comisario*


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Jul 2022)

La ultima del jeta este que me da ganas de vomitar. " no debe quedar impune ningun caso como el mio, por denunciar corrupcion me intentan meter en un psiquiatrico".

HDP se te presentó un caso severo de narcotrafico y aytos. corruptos donde hicieron informes falsos abyectos para intentar incapacitar al denunciante y a su madre medico ( mi persona) y no solo pasaste de nuestra cara con las 19 denuncias falsas ganadas que llevamos despues, sino que os quedaisteis la pasta, tu charo demente secretaria se ha dedicado a mentir y manipular en los programas donde os he expuesto para que se me linche y encima osas amenazarme en un directo so delincuente. HDP ahi te caiga un balcon entero, y si, esto es un delito de amor.

Que pintas el pavo este, que indecoroso FARSANTE, COLGAO!! y ponte unos putos zapatos, no zapatillas de rapero de 15 años con 60 tacos que tienes, PAYASO y denunciame que te hundo con los pantallazos y sere YO, y mis padres medicos, esos que humillasteis cuando os ofrecimos ayuda, os ofrecimos TERAPIA gratuita contra el acoso psicopatico y va tu charo la trankis y te eleva a la categoria de ponente en una charla en el Colegio de Medicos "el juez no esta para hablar de psicopatia" ¿ Pero alguien te ha invitado so payaso, o te hemos ofrecido ayuda gratuita, tu payaso, que llamas psicopata a Lesmes y las mas altas personalidades del Estado, cuando el que cumple ( ver post mios con la diseccion psicologica) los items de diagnostico psicopata ERES TU so parasito.


Tocame los cojones y denunciame, que los que instemos formalmente a fiscalia TU INCAPACITACION por claro demente y de esta no te ibas a escapar porque ahi o te sometes al forense o vas preso penal, no como la que TE HAS ESCABULLIDO y ya te puedes llevar a ese beodo del vacunero Cabrera, ese corrupto que en el caso del suicidio por acoso a un menor, ese so corrupto de bata blanca, osó decir que "no habia sufrido ningun abuso",¿ acaso has estado las 24h pegado al niño para poder certificarlo? Es que como futuro forense, ME DAS PUTO ASCO, el director del colegio al que proteges a costa de la vida de un acosado suicidado era de tu puta logia verdad? A MAMARLA!!!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jul 2022)

*Empiezan a soltar la siguiente remesa de hotpics del movil - I Cloud "hackeado" de Hunter Biden ...
mejor ver : TOBOGANES Y FURCIAS *



Hunter Biden iCloud Hack CENTRAL 








WikiLeaks ChanneI


The government won’t stop us! We are stronger together! https://wikileaks.org




t.me




CENTRAL
no puedo hacer una preseleccion aunque ire haciendo mejor ver












clonazepan
t.me/Nate1776/305203.5K viewsNate Burruano, Jul 10 at 16:31


FURCIAS Y PORSCHES
*Among the photos on Hunter's laptop was this photo of a woman leaning on what's believed to be his silver Porsche.

Join @WikiLeaks_Channel*

11.7K views16:08











Noticia: - Empiezan a soltar la siguiente remesa de hotpics del movil - I Cloud "hackeado" de Hunter Biden ... mejor ver xD TOBOGANES Y FURCIAS xD


meparto: meparto: meparto: meparto: Hunter Biden iCloud Hack CENTRAL Empiezan a soltar la siguiente remesa de hotpics del movil - I Cloud "hackeado" de Hunter Biden ... mejor ver xD TOBOGANES Y FURCIAS xD https://t.me/s/WikiLeaks_Channel CENTRAL no puedo hacer una preseleccion aunque...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jul 2022)

¿Pagado por el contribuyente andaluz? Turismo sano de político
¿Pagado por la viuda de Manolo Santana? Regalo sano a político

Es del PP, por lo tanto es corrupción sana.

Juanma Moreno asistirá el domingo al homenaje a Manolo Santana en Wimbledon​
*aqui... sufriendo con los Principes Herederos de Reino de Inglaterra...*
* betillas_______________________ *​
















Corrupción: - Moreno Bonilla en el palco de la final de Wimbledon


¿Pagado por el contribuyente andaluz? Turismo sano de político ¿Pagado por la viuda de Manolo Santana? Regalo sano a político Es del PP, por lo tanto es corrupción sana. Juanma Moreno asistirá el domingo al homenaje a Manolo Santana en Wimbledon




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jul 2022)

estan en mename.net .. en explosion tectonica ahora este tema

LO DE FERRERAS | VILLAREJO | INDA

hay peligro de que actue como una " vacuna de arn ideologico partidista"

y ya ese sector de tarados de podemos , si salen otras filtraciones de cuentas en paraisos fiscales, lo vayan a ver como " y tu mas"

"lo de Podemos y politicos de izquierda es un bulo de la ultra derecha"

o " policias patriotas fachas que atacan a podemos"


ES DECIR LOS PASTORES DE BORREGOS PRETENDE SEGUIR ENFOCANDO ESTOS TEMAS COMO UN ENFRENTAMIENTO DE DUALIDADES POLITICAS IDEOLOGICAS
a ver si cuela y entretienen a algunos cuantos borregos algo de tiempo mas 
pero yo creo que poco a poco se ira viendo la IMAGEN PANORAMICA de lo que esta pasando








​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jul 2022)

Lobos Esteparios
4:39 t.me/monitoestepario/7487
Jul 10 at 21:20 comentario de Lobo Estario sobre la vivencia del Santi con el Interventor del Tren
la que es verdad que ha sido entretenido de escuchar la anecdota





​


----------



## Uritorco (10 Jul 2022)

misho dijo:


> Qué insoportable es el Santiago Royuela , ahora se enfada con el Arconte , los porros cada vez le afectan más y más, es una vorágine que acabará mal muy mal , se escuda en no se que Masters del universo para no ver su grave problema ,la verdad es un impresentable que me está cansando , se le ha subido la fama a la cabeza al igual que el peyote ...o cambian de presentador o el ER morirá de éxito..



Así es. Ya lo advertí hace tiempo. Se regodea delante de todos de ser un vicioso, haciendo gala de una falta de decoro y de una educación absoluta. Es un ser rencoroso del que va absolutamente sobrado, junto con la sobervia que le está afectando y haciendo mella fruto de la fama y el protagonismo que está adquiriendo. Mucha misa, mucha sacrístia y mucha liturgia católica para después comportarse como se comporta. Y su "apoliticismo" me apesta también. Sus últimos vídeos ya no los he visto. Es Santiago Porroyuela.

Discurso del juez Presencia.



@nuestralucha


----------



## Uritorco (10 Jul 2022)

Porroyuela es un peligro para el ER. Ahora la ha tomado con Marzal, a quien expulsa del Expediente.



@nuestralucha


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jul 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Porroyuela es un peligro para el ER. Ahora la ha tomado con Marzal, a quien expulsa del Expediente.



quien es Marzal ese ?

PD: Que todos fumamos porros 

que mania
y ademas no queremos saber nada de ideologias politicas

PD. Ah vale ya se quien es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jul 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Discurso del juez Presencia.



montonera de videos acaba de subir " El Arconte " .. no los pongo todos que son muchos



https://www.youtube.com/c/ElArconte/videos



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jul 2022)

JODER. EL LOBBY PODEMITA ESTA DE UN VICTIMISMO TOTAL
ahora resulta que los 4 mataos de PODEMOS son la victima numero 1 de " las cloacas"
tiene todo meneamecon hilos sobre dimis y diretes de
ana pastor
villarejo
ferreras
el otro y el de la moto ( pero ellos y ellos la mini casti podemita de carguits y caritas )




Ana Pastor: cualquiera que viera la tele aquellos días sabrá lo que hicimos y lo que no. Que una grabación de Villarejo sin contexto “demuestre” que LaSexta era parte de la conspiración es en mi


*EN RESUMEN : PARA LA ( FALSA ) IZQUIERDA SOCIOLOGICA Y LOS LOBBIES COMO PODEMOS*
* TODO GIRA EN TORNO A ELLOS Y LAS COSAS QUE LES PASAN A ELLOS Y SU AGENDA *



Ana Pastor :

Va hilo: Cualquiera que viera la tele aquellos días sabrá lo que hicimos y lo que no. Que una grabación de Villarejo sin contexto “demuestre” que LaSexta era parte de la conspiración es en mi opinión injusto. Pero vuestras son las conclusiones.








*Pablo Iglesias: "És increïble el nivell de podridura que hi ha a Espanya"*








Preguntes freqüents - Pablo Iglesias: "És increïble el nivell de podridura que hi ha a Espanya"


Aquesta setmana El País ha publicat nous àudios de Villarejo, aquesta vegada amb María Dolores de Cospedal, quan era secretària general del PP i ministra de Defensa. La conversa entre tots dos és del maig de 2017 i parlen sobre Podem i Pablo Iglesias. A més, Crónica Libre acaba de fer públics...




www.ccma.cat






ESPAÑA PARTIDOS
*El presidente argentino critica las "noticias falsas" contra el partido español Podemos*

EFEBuenos Aires10 jul. 2022


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jul 2022)

arranca santi xD que circunloquios ..  virgen santa

l

pd:

ah vale ya empieza .. concision xD

SI ES POR QUE TE HA LLAMADO CABRON POR HABERLE ENCALOMADO LA BOLSALOSPETAS  

entonces tiene derecho jajajajajaja


DIOS OTRO CIRCUNLOQUIO Xd



PD: yasta.. ya arracaron


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Jul 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Porroyuela es un peligro para el ER. Ahora la ha tomado con Marzal, a quien expulsa del Expediente.
> 
> 
> 
> @nuestralucha




Excelente noticia, ya le avise que MAJARA-zal y el mierda del impresencia le iban a hundir, dos trepas.

Y asi esta siendo, me alegro mucho que haya echado a ese payaso que mierde mas aceite que un Alfa Romeo de 1981 del Majara-zal pro Soros.

Por cierto el Majarazal dice que el impresencia iba "drogao" el dia de la mani.

En el video se le ve de lejos y no puedo saberlo, pero en el dia de la tv esos sudores y esa flema...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Jul 2022)

JAVIR MARZAL ( QUE SANTI LO CONSIDERA AMIGO ) HA DICHO QUE

" HA VISTO DROGADO " A PRESENCIA EN LA MANIFESTACION DE VALENCIA

y tambien_ estaba tratando de influir para que " presencia se declara loco" _cediendo al chantaje psicologico y a la presion


OBSERVAD A PRESENCIA ==> PERFECTO .

 INTERVENCION PERFECTA DE PRESENCIA


ASI QUISIERA HABLAR YO. de hecho me ha sorprendido lo contrario. el estado perfecto emocional a la hora de exponer en publico

LO QUE ESTAN VIENDO ES QUE TIENE UN PERFIL MAS DE "CEDER" E INCLUSO PODRIA HABER DICHJO A PRESENCIA QUE " SE DECLARA LOCO CEDIENDO" PARA ASI NEGOCIAR CON EL ESTADO Y TRAGAR.
por que subjetivamente no aguanta tanta presion




MARZAL
==== > OUT
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Jul 2022)

QUE ALGUIEN LE DIGA A SANTI QUE PRUEBE CON SIGNAL

QUE PUEDES GRABAR Y MANDARA MENSAJITOS DE VOZ










Signal Messenger: Speak Freely


Say "hello" to a different messaging experience. An unexpected focus on privacy, combined with all of the features you expect.




signal.org











?¿¿ PERO SI USO SIGNAL ME ESPIRA EL PANTAGUNO Y LA SIA Y EL ENESEA Y TODO ESOS ¿?¿?

====>CASI QUE SI .. OBVIAMENTE ESTARA SUPER INTERVENIDO COMO TODOS

PERO ALGO MENOS. Y ES ESE ALGO MENOS... DONDE PUEDE ESTAR EL MARGEN DE GANANCIA. 
AL CNI LOCAL IGUAL SE LO SALTA ( NO LO SE SEGURO )

quizas y digo quizas sea costosos y exiga demasaido papeleo para CNI local .... internvenirlo.. a pesar de lo Five Eyes | 10 eyes y todas esas capas por encima que haya

ahora en teoria ha cambiado de Director la Appg Signal.

y ya me he perdido por quien controla esta APP.

pero ha llegado a tener EL MAS ALTO NIVEL DE ENCRIPTACION Y PRIVACIDAD.

Llego a ser realmente bastante privado incluso frente a Agencias Gubernamentales: TANTO... que era lo que usaban los MALUTOS cercanos a Agencias Gubernamentales para poder hablar entre ellos eludiando a algunas agencias .... o las leyes y procolos FISA
( muy mucho , es decir, se sentian muy seguros con ella )

PARA COSITAS PUNTUALES NO DIGO QUE NO PASE EL FILTRO DEL CNI

Pero si quizas que tengan que hacer mas papelo para conseguir ver que hablais (o igual no, igual va mas directo   )

pero vamos que antes que hablar a pelito... mejor esto​


----------



## rafabogado (11 Jul 2022)

Los últimos videos de Santiago son un completo delirio. La gente le manda correos para que se centre y les responde de malas formas e incluso los tilda de subnormales o directamente de hdp. Hace dos años, estos dimes y diretes, con peleas incluidas con todos los que no le seguían la corriente, podían tener cierta salsa, e incluso pensarse que estaban preparados para captar audiencia, al estilo de los golpes falsos del pressing catch.

En uno de los últimos videos comenta gente que parece que le conoce personalmente y dice que no se habla con el padre, al que tiene desesperado, porque ha monopolizado el expediente. La verdad es que ya de lo que menos se habla es del expediente. Todo son porros y peleas con los que le han apoyado en el pasado y les intenta dejar en evidencia publicando correos de Marzal o afeando al Arconte, que fue uno de los que impulsó el canal de los Royuela a costa de sacrificar el suyo propio (que se lo cerraron varias veces por hacerse eco).

Tras dos años, yo también me he bajado del carro, de tan triste que me ha parecido que llame hdp a quien le manda un correo aconsejándole que se encarrile y subnormales a los que dejan su canal porque les desagrada alguien que insulta a la vez que se droga. Debo ser también otro subnormal que no le entiende.

Seguiré informándome del canal a través de los conforeros de aquí que hacen resúmenes y cuelgan lo más relevante. El expediente lo levantó Santi prácticamente en solitario y lo hundirá Santi, peleado con (casi) todos y en solitario. Una pena.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Jul 2022)

*Kit de DENUNCIA ¡¡Tu ayuda y colaboración es IMPRESCINDIBLE!!*
Jul 11, 2022 | Kit Denuncias, Notas de prensa






* Kit de DENUNCIA 
Tu ayuda y colaboración es IMPRESCINDIBLE*

(Los correos donde se envía este kit ya están seleccionados, solo has de descargar todos los archivos que verás a continuación y adjuntarlos en el correo a enviar.)


Tú solo tienes que seguir estos tres pasos muy sencillos:

Haz clic en el botón de envío que aparece a continuación.
Añade en la zona de “escribe correo” tú DNI y NOMBRE COMPLETO.
Adjunta los archivos PDF descargados.
Lanza el correo electrónico.
*✔Cuantas más se envíen mayor será la FUERZA, para que se den por enterados y dejen de mirar hacia otro lado.*


Para enviar el correo haz _click_ en el siguiente botón:




Descarga los documentos de las denuncias de aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT (1) ANDRES MARTINEZ ARRIETA
DENUNCIA AEAT ANDRES MARTINEZ ARRIETA
DENUNCIA AEAT JULIAN ARTEMIO SANCHEZ MELGAR
DENUNCIA AEAT MIGUEL COLMENERO MENENDEZ DE LUARCA
DENUNCIA AEAT ANDRES PALOMO DEL ARCO
DENUNCIA AEAT PABLO LLANERA CONDE
DENUNCIA AEAT VICENTE MAGRO SERVET
DENUNCIA AEAT SUSANA POLO GARCIA
DENUNCIA AEAT CARMEN LAMELA DIAZ
DENUNCIA AEAT ANGEL LUIS HURTADO ADRIAN

*Gracias y Saludos.*​


----------



## Kill33r (12 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *Kit de DENUNCIA ¡¡Tu ayuda y colaboración es IMPRESCINDIBLE!!*
> Jul 11, 2022 | Kit Denuncias, Notas de prensa
> 
> 
> ...



Amén
Las mías ya han salido


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 Jul 2022)

Es curiosa la filosofia y negacionismo de los drogatas, voy a haceros un simil identico.

Habreis conocido a mil petardas claramente siliconadas, cierto? A que todas dicen que es "natural"? engañandose a ellas mismas

Habreis conocido a armarios ropero de gimnasio que reventarian una bicicleta de sentarse y que han de entrar por la puerta de lado. ¿ A que todos dicen que es "natural"?


Pues los endrogaos lo mismo. 



rafabogado dijo:


> Los últimos videos de Santiago son un completo delirio. La gente le manda correos para que se centre y les responde de malas formas e incluso los tilda de subnormales o directamente de hdp. Hace dos años, estos dimes y diretes, con peleas incluidas con todos los que no le seguían la corriente, podían tener cierta salsa, e incluso pensarse que estaban preparados para captar audiencia, al estilo de los golpes falsos del pressing catch.
> 
> En uno de los últimos videos comenta gente que parece que le conoce personalmente y dice que no se habla con el padre, al que tiene desesperado, porque ha monopolizado el expediente. La verdad es que ya de lo que menos se habla es del expediente. Todo son porros y peleas con los que le han apoyado en el pasado y les intenta dejar en evidencia publicando correos de Marzal o afeando al Arconte, que fue uno de los que impulsó el canal de los Royuela a costa de sacrificar el suyo propio (que se lo cerraron varias veces por hacerse eco).
> 
> ...




A mi tambien me vendió en un video para felarsela al impresencia. Hoy me ha escrito por cierto con que tenia yo razon con el Majara-zal y llevaba la tira de meses advirtiendole de ese tarado, al menos ha abierto los ojos con un trepa, aun le queda el prevaricador que es el que ha hundido el ER disparando a discrecion.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jul 2022)

lios que si Santi padre y los topos ya no pasan mas info a traves de Santi para regocijo de los sensiblidades mas FACHITAS PALEOLITICAS
por que ha debido calar lo de los porros ( yo tambien fumo maria CBD y ISOLATE cristal CBD... aqui fuma TODO DIOS )

*al final el discurso divisivo de " santi es un porrero apolitico" ==> ha debido calar. al margen de sus errores y aciertos de cada uno*

pero bueno. que quieren otro enfoque, pues bien.

*LO MALO DE PARAR LA DIFUSION AHORA. ES EL TIMMING. EL LOBBY EX PODEMITA SE ESTA PRESENTANDO COMO LAS VICTIMINAS NUMERO 1 DE ESPAÑA Y LOS UNICOS DENUNCIANTES CAPACES DE INTERPRETAR " LAS CLOACAS DEL ESTADO" *

Cuando que ese lobby proviene de las cloacas internacionales de la red de soros y obama y tocado poder

no se yo que tal, por que ahora el Lobby Empresarial Podemos esta EN MODO ULTRA VICTIMISTA con lo de VILLAREJO y FERERAS presentando como las UNICAS Y MAYORES VICTIMAS de las cloacas

*incluso estan asentando las creencia que todas las apriciones de cuentas en paraisos fiscales, son trabajitos de Villajero *
que el mismo farda y presume en un audio que esto " lo hacen con la punta de la polla"
( lo de abrirle una cuenta en ciertos paraisos fiscales a alguien incluso simular una antiguedad de 5 años )


EN RESUMEN. QUE ENTRE DIMES Y DIRETES YA NO PASAN MAS INFO A SANTI
Y SANTI SE PONE EN MODO VACIONES.
Que sea lo que dios quiera xD

​


----------



## misho (12 Jul 2022)

Rosillo sigue informando sobre el ER:


----------



## rafabogado (12 Jul 2022)

La réplica previa.


----------



## misho (12 Jul 2022)

Parece ser que santi abandona el ER o mejor dicho que le aparta el padre , si es cierto sería una buena noticia a priori.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jul 2022)

Ferreras a Villarejo: "¿Sabes dónde matamos nosotros a Monedero?" - Crónica Libre


La comida entre el presentador de Al Rojo Vivo y director de La Sexta, Antonio García Ferreras; su […]




cronicalibre.com









__





Corrupción: - Ferreras: "Nosotros somos los que matamos a Monedero"


https://cronicalibre.com/ferreras-a-villarejo-sabes-donde-matamos-nosotros-a-monedero/ Ferreras a Villarejo: “¿Sabes dónde matamos nosotros a Monedero?” Politólogo y referente de la formación morada. La comida entre el presentador de Al...




www.burbuja.info





*Ferreras:* Mauricio lo sabe. Yo quiero que La Sexta sea medio de referencia. Como me dice Mauricio, temas delicados: terrorismo, yihadismo... ahí vamos...

*Mauricio: Una televisión de Estado.*

_* F: Ahí como un solo hombre, ningún problema*_.
Podemos tener una discrepancia si un día un policía en una manifestación un policía le quita la cámara... pero terrorismo, yihadismo, crimen organizado...¡Vamos, hasta Paco [Marhuenda] lo sabe!

*M: *Pero vuelve a afectarnos profesionalmente. Ya te dijo que *hoy [José] Crehueras acojonado perdido, además ya sabes que no tiene ni media hostia, que los italianos con [Mauricio] Carlotti a frente...

F:* A los italianos les da igual lo que pasa aquí. Mientras haya pasta y audiencia...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jul 2022)

*Kit de DENUNCIA ¡¡Tu ayuda y colaboración es IMPRESCINDIBLE!!*
Jul 12, 2022 | Kit Denuncias, Notas de prensa​ 







*Kit de DENUNCIA 
Tu ayuda y colaboración es IMPRESCINDIBLE*
*Este kit de denuncia va dirigido directamente al correo de Interpol*

(El correo donde se envía este kit, _photo@interpol.int_, ya está seleccionado, 
solo has de descargar todos los archivos que verás a continuación y adjuntarlos en el correo a enviar.)








Tú solo tienes que seguir estos tres pasos muy sencillos:



Haz clic en el botón de envío que aparece a continuación.
Añade en la zona de “escribe correo” tú DNI y NOMBRE COMPLETO.
Adjunta los archivos PDF descargados.
Lanza el correo electrónico.
*✔Cuantas más se envíen mayor será la FUERZA, para que se den por enterados y dejen de mirar hacia otro lado.*


Para enviar el correo haz _click_ en el siguiente botón:




Descarga los documentos de las denuncias de aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT (1) ANDRES MARTINEZ ARRIETA
DENUNCIA AEAT ANDRES MARTINEZ ARRIETA
DENUNCIA AEAT JULIAN ARTEMIO SANCHEZ MELGAR
DENUNCIA AEAT MIGUEL COLMENERO MENENDEZ DE LUARCA
DENUNCIA AEAT ANDRES PALOMO DEL ARCO
DENUNCIA AEAT PABLO LLANERA CONDE
DENUNCIA AEAT VICENTE MAGRO SERVET
DENUNCIA AEAT SUSANA POLO GARCIA
DENUNCIA AEAT CARMEN LAMELA DIAZ
DENUNCIA AEAT ANGEL LUIS HURTADO ADRIAN

*Gracias y Saludos.*​


----------



## rafabogado (12 Jul 2022)

misho dijo:


> Parece ser que santi abandona el ER o mejor dicho que le aparta el padre , si es cierto sería una buena noticia a priori.



Es lo mejor que le puede pasar al Expediente. Más que nada porque, videos como el de ayer, flaco favor le hacen al padre.

Insultó a los suscriptores, insultó al Frontera, insultó a la Increada, insultó a la señora de la bandera, insultó a la triple V que organizó lo de Valencia, insultó al Marzal, insultó a Miguel Bernad de Manos Limpias, y la guinda fue confesar que planificó un ataque con petardos a una Comisaría, petardos de esos de grueso calibre, para vengar al Arconte, lo que es la planificación de un acto de terrorismo y no una broma. Que ya sabemos que no lo hizo, pero comentar eso en público no viene a cuento, aunque solo sea fantaseando. La gente no fantasea con actos de terrorismo, al menos la normal.

Naturalmente, no entro en si los insultados le provocaron antes o si está más o menos dolido o drogado. Es simplemente que si estás representando al padre y al Expediente, no puedes ir de matón peleándote con todo el mundo, menos con el juez Presencia, que es el único que, por intereses comunes, lo torea con mano izquierda para no friccionar.

Un despropósito todo.


----------



## misho (12 Jul 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Es lo mejor que le puede pasar al Expediente. Más que nada porque, videos como el de ayer, flaco favor le hacen al padre.
> 
> Insultó a los suscriptores, insultó al Frontera, insultó a la Increada, insultó a la señora de la bandera, insultó a la triple V que organizó lo de Valencia, insultó al Marzal, insultó a Miguel Bernad de Manos Limpias, y la guinda fue confesar que planificó un ataque con petardos a una Comisaría, petardos de esos de grueso calibre, para vengar al Arconte, lo que es la planificación de un acto de terrorismo y no una broma. Que ya sabemos que no lo hizo, pero comentar eso en público no viene a cuento, aunque solo sea fantaseando. La gente no fantasea con actos de terrorismo, al menos la normal.
> 
> ...



Entró en una vorágine peligrosa yo diría desde que apareció la increada en su vida , si te das cuenta en ese tiempo está mejor vestido y afeitado pero desde que le dio con las puerta en las narices esa energía positiva se ha transformado en negatividad, entró en una vorágine autodestructiva que nos ha llevado hasta aquí .

Veamos lo que pasa ahora con el canal porque no me extrañaría que dijese que era suyo y no quiere dejárselo al siguiente presentador por así decirlo.


----------



## misho (12 Jul 2022)

Lo que nos faltaba marzal entra en escena..


----------



## Monsieur George (12 Jul 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Los últimos videos de Santiago son un completo delirio. La gente le manda correos para que se centre y les responde de malas formas e incluso los tilda de subnormales o directamente de hdp. Hace dos años, estos dimes y diretes, con peleas incluidas con todos los que no le seguían la corriente, podían tener cierta salsa, e incluso pensarse que estaban preparados para captar audiencia, al estilo de los golpes falsos del pressing catch.
> 
> En uno de los últimos videos comenta gente que parece que le conoce personalmente y dice que no se habla con el padre, al que tiene desesperado, porque ha monopolizado el expediente. La verdad es que ya de lo que menos se habla es del expediente. Todo son porros y peleas con los que le han apoyado en el pasado y les intenta dejar en evidencia publicando correos de Marzal o afeando al Arconte, que fue uno de los que impulsó el canal de los Royuela a costa de sacrificar el suyo propio (que se lo cerraron varias veces por hacerse eco).
> 
> ...



Debería tomar el pulso al Expediente el otro hermano que tiene, el piloto de avión. Muy sensato y muy buen comunicador. Otra cosa es que quiera o tenga tiempo. Pero vamos, si sólo es presentar la documentación..., tampoco creo que lleve mucho tiempo de preparación.


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 Jul 2022)

Lo has clavao, esta noche anuncian algo importante


----------



## Monsieur George (12 Jul 2022)

Pues ojo, yo creo que lo petarían en Twich o youtube. Igual batían en audiencia hasta al combate de las estrellas de Ibai. No es broma.


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 Jul 2022)

El juez burbujarra Grajeas ha dictado chapar el canal Royuela


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jul 2022)

*QUEREMOS BOMBARDEO SATELITAL DE REVELACIONES *


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNQu_DE4vi2Wtcs60n23CtQ






​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jul 2022)

* El Juez Gadea ordena el cierre del canal de Santiago Royuela y la imputación de don Alberto Royuela *

Probar con
 Rumble








Twitch


Twitch is an interactive livestreaming service for content spanning gaming, entertainment, sports, music, and more. There’s something for everyone on Twitch.




www.twitch.tv












Odysee


Explore a whole universe of videos on Odysee from regular people just like you!




odysee.com





​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jul 2022)

Ante la prevaricacion de los Jueces como GADEA aqui necesitarimos bombardeo satelital tambien xD





* DENUNCIADA LA PRESIDENTA DE NAVARRA, CHIVITE, ANTE HACIENDA POR SUPUESTO DINERO EN PARAÍSOS FISCALES *






* DENUNCIADA ANTE HACIENDA LA PRESIDENTA DE LA RIOJA POR SUPUESTAS CUENTAS EN LIENCHESTEIN *




* EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA HA CONSEGUIDO UNO DE SUS GRANDES OBJETIVOS: LA JUDICIALIZACIÓN *



el arconte reaction a la imputacion de Don Alberto Royuela.
Y rumores de que el Juez Gadea no renuncia ni se inhibe la causa de la cual es juez y parte
A ver como evoluciona todo ​


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 Jul 2022)

Lo que tienen que hacer ahora es pasar el patrimonio a sus hijos y largarse a un pais sin convenio de extradicion.

Les adverti que el mierda del impresencia y el majarazal les iban a hundir y no me he equivocado.

El bueno, el malo corrupto juez impresencia y el feo maricon traidor (majarazal).

Ahora, a mamarla


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jul 2022)

*1:21SANTI SOBRE LO DEL CIERRE DEL CANAL DE YOUTUBE

2.4K views**22:23*

YA AVISO QUE NO ME INTERESA DOS MIERDAS LOS TEMAS DE LOS INFILTRAOS
eso es por defecto el tema de los infiltraos
estoy hasta las narices de estos temas por que son OBVIOS

lo que me interesa son QUE SE SAQUE LA COSAS DE LOS GVARROS y lso corruptos

no centrarse en las aburridas tramas de infiltracion y contra infiltracio y bla bla bla .
esos rollos no hay quien los siga

QUIERO NUTRI CUENTAS DE PARLAMENTARIOS EN PARAISOS FISCALES Y NUTRI FILTRACIONES SANAS ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jul 2022)

*Asociación Víctimas de los Políticos
@VictimasLos*


Asociación sin animo de lucro que nace para devolver la soberanía y la libertad al pueblo de España, no más políticos y partidos políticos.








Denunciamos ante la AEAT a Doña María Victoria Chivite Navascués presidenta de la comunidad de Navarra.


Denunciamos ante la AEAT a Doña María Victoria Chivite Navascués por supuesto delito fiscal. Pueden consultar la denuncia pinchando en este link y tambi




victimasdelospoliticos.org








*Denunciamos ante la AEAT a Doña María Victoria Chivite Navascués presidenta de la comunidad de Navarra. victimasdelospoliticos.org/d…*








Denunciamos ante la AEAT a Doña Concepción Andreu Rodríguez presidenta de la comunidad de la Rioja. victimasdelospoliticos.org/d…



*Denunciamos ante la AEAT a Doña Concepción Andreu Rodr*







*Ángel Víctor Torres presidente de las Islas Canarias denunciado por supuesto 
delito fiscal ante la AEAT. *
victimasdelospoliticos.org/a…
​
 
Ángel Víctor Torres presidente de las Islas Canarias denunciado por supuesto delito fiscal ante la AEAT. Pueden consultar la denuncia pinchando en este link y tambien el comprobante de su presentac…





Denunciamos otra vez ante la AEAT por supuesto delito de blanqueo de capitales a Francesca Lluc Armengol (Presidenta de Islas Baleares)
.victimasdelospoliticos.org/d…
​ 
 *Denunciamos otra vez ante la AEAT por supuesto delito de blanqueo de capitales a Francesca Lluc...*





​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Jul 2022)

*Asociación Víctimas de los Políticos
@VictimasLos*


Asociación sin animo de lucro que nace para devolver la soberanía y la libertad al pueblo de España, no más políticos y partidos políticos.








Denunciamos ante la AEAT a Doña María Victoria Chivite Navascués presidenta de la comunidad de Navarra.


Denunciamos ante la AEAT a Doña María Victoria Chivite Navascués por supuesto delito fiscal. Pueden consultar la denuncia pinchando en este link y tambi




victimasdelospoliticos.org








victimasdelospoliticos.org/d… 
 *Denuncia tributaria por supuesto delito de blanqueo de capitales a Antonio García Ferreras y Ana...*

Denunciamos ante la AEAT por supuesto delito de blanqueo de capitales a los periodistas Antonio Garcia Ferreras y Ana Rosa Pastor García. Pueden consultar la denuncia pinchando en este link y tambi…

victimasdelospoliticos.org



victimasdelospoliticos.org/d…​
 
 *Denunciamos ante la AEAT por supuesto delito de blanqueo de capitales a Fernando Grande Marlaska...*


Denuncia tributaria por supuesto delito de blanqueo de capitales a Fernando Grande Marlaska y a Gorka Arozt González. Pueden consultar la denuncia pinchando en este link y tambien el comprobante de…​ victimasdelospoliticos.org



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Jul 2022)

SUBIDO HACE 10 MIN

*EL JUEZ GADEA SE HA VUELTO LOCO Y RECURRE A LA REPRESIÓN ¡ENTREGAD LAS CUENTAS, MAFIOSOS!*

​


----------



## rafabogado (13 Jul 2022)

Pues Santi ha retornado al canal en pocas horas. Supongo que para hacer las últimas apariciones estelares antes de que se ejecute el cierre del canal.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Jul 2022)

LO DE la " JUDICIALIZACION DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA " PARA PODER INTRODUCIR LAS PRUEBAS.

¿ Seguro que en España esto tiene algun posibilidad viendo lo visto ?

en USA parece ser que fuciona regulin regulan o igual de mal

pero llega a funcionar
aqui en España ya vemos que los Jueces puede ordenar en un Auto lo que les salga de las narices sin control ninguno como hace Gadea. ni contrapoderes

Tambien se queria hacer una cosa parecida con Banon en un USA
aprovechar que llevan a Banon a jucio para introducir las pruebas que fueran
pero alli mas o menos funciona




*BREAKING: Jan. 6 Committee Cancels Thursday Hearing After Steve Bannon Says He Will Only Testify Live and In Person — And After Release of Explosive TGP Report*


NOTICIA: El Comité del 6 de enero cancela la audiencia del jueves después de que Steve Bannon diga que sólo testificará en vivo y en directo, y tras la publicación del explosivo informe del TGP








BREAKING: Jan. 6 Committee Cancels Thursday Hearing After Steve Bannon Says He Will Only Testify Live and In Person -- And After Release of Explosive TGP Report


The sham House January 6 Committee changed its anticipated schedule of “high-impact hearings” amid a series of maneuvers by potential witnesses and Steve Bannon’s indication he is willing to testify on his own terms. According to The Daily Mail the panel had planned to hold a Thursday hearing in...




www.thegatewaypundit.com








By Jim Hoft
Published July 11, 2022 at 4:12pm
Comment


----------



## Descansa Hombre (13 Jul 2022)

La liebre:
Un expediente explosivo que parece que se lo va a cargar todo muchacho, hay sangre por un tubo, muertos, nombre propios, alijos, millones, cuentas corrientes, corrupción al máximo nivel. El Estado y todos sus tentáculos expuestos como lo que son, pura mafia, empezando por la Administración de justicia. Pensábamos que teníamos liebre para cenar.
El gato:
Una manga de periodistas corruptos (vaya novedad) son expuestos por otros periodistas (igual de corruptos) del que unos desnortados Podemos y un mortecino Pablo Iglesias sacan carambola para bien de la Agenda 2030, añadiendo al potaje un par o tres de jueces/zas corruptos para ejemplarizar y salvar la cara, mientras por lo bajini tratamos de borrar de la memoria todas esas toneladas de evidencias de un plumazo, y aquí paz y después gloria. Al final parece que hay gato para cenar.

No sé, yo tendría cuidado con hacerse el valiente y el patriota con esos formularios de ACODAP, (o con empatizar con un discurso oportunista y falso como el de vox), la Agenda va hacia adelante como una apisonadora, los disturbios que estamos empezando a ver generalizándose por todo el mundo no es casualidad, es el preludio de un otoño bien calentito donde los más elementales derechos humanos van a saltar por los aires, y para que sus planes tengan éxito necesitan que toda esa escoria esté firme en sus puestos. Han invertido mucho tiempo y dinero en todos ell@s.


----------



## Tigershark (13 Jul 2022)

Gadea tendrá que abstenerse porque es parte en la denuncia de presencia ,vamos digo yo.


----------



## Debunker (13 Jul 2022)

En EEUU, en UK , en Canadá principalmente pero también en otros países occidentales hay una mierda de impresión y como aquí queda encubierta y no pasa nada , por cierto @elgatochimpliflinguir tu sigues por casualidad en telegram el canal de ULTRA Q ?, te pregunto porque sus mensajes son incomprensibles para mí, ni idea de lo que pretenden denunciar o denuncian solo entiendo que ofrecen esperanzas pero ni se contra que.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Jul 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> En EEUU, en UK , en Canadá principalmente pero también en otros países occidentales hay una mierda de impresión y como aquí queda encubierta y no pasa nada , por cierto @elgatochimpliflinguir tu sigues por casualidad en telegram el canal de ULTRA Q ?, te pregunto porque sus mensajes son incomprensibles para mí, ni idea de lo que pretenden denunciar o denuncian solo entiendo que ofrecen esperanzas pero ni se contra que.



creo que ultra q son invents.. aunque gente muy lista lo sigue.. pero creo que es mas bien por que necesitan creer en algo y tener algo de esperanza ... asi que es facil querer creer .. cuando sale alguien haciendo como que tiene buenas filtraciones

lo que dice parece un remix si sentido de frases topicos y lugares comunes de la retorica " anon ".

pero puede ser tambien que tenga sentido, pero yo no lo entienda xD

aun asi no se si que ha dado alguna vez alguna cosa buena, que se podria decir que es objetivamente buena

se le puede echar in ojillo de vez en cuando a ver como evoluciona ..


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Jul 2022)

SIENDO CIERTO LAS ACLARACION DE NEWTRAL CREO .
NO DEJA DE SORPRENDER LO BIEN ENGRASADA QUE ESTA LA COMUNICACION ENTREA AUDIENCIA NACIONAL
PSUEDO MEDIOS COMO NEWTRAL
Y LOS INTERESES DE (VLTRA SIC ) "LAS ALTAS INSTITUCIONES DEL ESTADO" 

Al parecer la Aduencia Nacional Nacial ha sobreseido la denuncia contra Zapatero y Dolores Delgado que presento ACODAP a los 3 dias creo.
sin investigar ni indagar mas "por que no tenia sello del banco ". Toma claro. xD si te parece te lo van a dar con una confesion firmada 
o al menos ha mandando una copia del auto al Newtral de Ana Pastor de Ovejas

VAMOS UN CIRCULO CERRADO DE PODERES MEDATICOS ECONOMICOS DONDE ELLOS SE LO GUISAN Y ELLOS SE LO COMEN









MADRE MIA CON LO QUE SUDA EL CUERO HIJA MIA 





__





El bulo que asegura que la Audiencia Nacional ha imputado al expresidente del Gobierno Rodríguez Zapatero y la fiscal general del Estado, Dolores Delgado (a 3 de mayo de 2022)* · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen






maldita.es






*La Audiencia Nacional archivó la denuncia de Acodap días después*
El 13 de abril, días después de que Acodap anunciara en sus redes y en su web la supuesta imputación de Rodríguez Zapatero y Delgado adjuntando como prueba el auto de diligencias previas, la Audiencia Nacional *emitió **un nuevo auto** en el que se decretaba el sobreseimiento y el archivo de la causa.*
Según recoge este auto, remitido a _Maldita.es _desde la Audiencia Nacional, la denuncia de Acodap tenía “documentos escaneados, cartas manuscritas, sin fecha, sin firma, sin datos del remitente ni destinatario [...] y documentos mecanografiados, presuntamente de una entidad bancaria, sin sello, sin membrete, ni ninguna otra indicación que permita determinar su origen”. Todo ello, recoge el auto en su punto tercero, hace que la denuncia “carezca de un mínimo sustento y apoyo en elemento o principio de prueba”.

Auto Sobreseimiento Audienc... by Maldita.es


Extracto del auto del 13 de abril remitido a Maldita.es por parte de la Audiencia Nacional.
Tras la publicación el 13 de abril de este auto, Acodap defendió en su web que el 11 de abril el Juzgado Central de Instrucción número 6 le notificó “el inicio de las investigaciones penales contra Zapatero y Dolores Delgado” y que “sólo 48 horas después, el 13 de abril, este mismo juzgado se desdijo y acordó el sobreseimiento y archivo de la causa”. Consultados por _Maldita.es_ sobre ello, desde la Fiscalía, a quien se remitió la denuncia, aseguran que esta “fue desestimada de forma inmediata, por lo que no se produjo la imputación de ninguna persona”.
“Toda denuncia que se presenta es registrada, y ese acto procesal, que se comunica al denunciante, no supone entrar a analizar el contenido de la denuncia, simplemente es el inicio de unas diligencias previas para analizar el contenido de la denuncia”, recuerdan igualmente desde el organismo.



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Jul 2022)

*El juez Fernando Presencia denuncia ante Europa al juez Gadea*
Jul 13, 2022 | Denuncias, Notas de prensa






*En el día de ayer se presentó denuncia ante la Comisión Europea acerca de los hechos, que están aconteciendo en torno a ACODAP y al juez Fernando Presencia, cómo es el caso de acoso y represalias según lo establecido en la Directiva Europea 2019/1937 de protección a los denunciantes del Derecho de la Unión.*




Denuncia UE ACODAP 4 FIRMADO y sellada_pág.1




Puede ver y/o descargar la denuncia en PDF en el siguiente enlace:
Denuncia UE ACODAP 4 FIRMADO y sellada
​


> *NECESITARIAN DONACIONES*
> 
> *Colabora y solidarízate con ACDAP y nuestro Presidente el Juez Fernando Presencia.
> No tenemos ideales políticos. Nuestra única bandera es la justicia.*
> ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Jul 2022)

LA MALO QUE LA COMISION EUROPEA ES PARTE DE LA CORRUPCION   OSEA QUE NO SE .... pero bueno ... para ir quemando etapas.

y lo mismo con la INTERPOL.

Pero a ver si base de ir agotando y forzando todos los mecanismos del propio sistema

SE ACTIVAN ESAS PARTES QUE NO SE VEN


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Jul 2022)

estan diciendo cosas interesantes sueltas:
sobre como capear los autos de el Juez Gadea Alias La Francesa. Miss Sunsine Las Vegtas


ahora esta la gente cruzada con el Marzal este.
pero es que son amigos xD asi que creo que se llevan otra vez bien

​


----------



## rafabogado (13 Jul 2022)

El otro día se pelearon, pero vuelven todos a ser amigos y compadres tras el quítame allá esas pajas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Jul 2022)

muy lol los cometarios del directo xD
yo me veo los videos en 1.25 x de velocidad por que si no no es imposible Xd
asi que me espero a que no sea directo para poder ver las mejores partes
pero los comments han estado muy animados


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Jul 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> El otro día se pelearon, pero vuelven todos a ser amigos y compadres tras el quítame allá esas pajas.




Penoso!!!


----------



## hurdygurdy (14 Jul 2022)

Se zanja así uno de los argumentazos de los defensores del expediente Nocuela: "Si lo que dicen es mentira, ¿Por qué los señalados por ellos no les denuncian?"


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Jul 2022)

> Los van a encarcelar ya. No creo que esperen ni a septiembre. Han acusado falsamente a la cúpula del poder judicial y se lo van a hacer pagar muy caro. Era una linea roja y la cruzaron. Tres autos en un día, peticion del cierre de los canales y los denunciados pasan a ser investigados... o sea CARCEL ,estaba cantado. Y ojo porque ahora estudiarán todo lo mostrado en los mil videos del canal. En el caso de Royuela padre tienen patrimonio donde darle duro, no entrará preso, es muy mayor. La semana pasada escribí que Santiago tenía un pie en la cárcel. Pues le quedan dias. Este cuento se acabó.



Sip .. es posible.

pero eso no quiere decir que se vayan de rositas el otro bando

parece ser que la dinamica ... como minimo seria : todo lo que haga la metamafia ... de alguna manera les vuelve en contra

lo que no me gusta es que :

a ) eso no parece proteger de ir a la carcel ( o eso parece ) a los Royuela y Presencia

b) tiene pinta de lo que pase puede ser lento

________________________________________

eso si. si tiene que darse cambios : parece tambien que hay cierto guion que viene siendo


"lento al principio..."

luego gradualmente empieza a acelararse laos acontecimientos

luego tan rapido que no las ves ni de venir el huracan


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Jul 2022)

¿ SABEIS QUIEN TAMBIEN ESTA IMPUTADO - LLAMADO A DECLARAR


JUSTO JUSTO JUSTO JUSTO HOY ?? 

( BUENO EN ESTOS 2 - 3 DIAS )​


----------



## Descansa Hombre (14 Jul 2022)

En la fase final de la aplicación de la Agenda ya no hay medias tintas, no puede haberlas, por lo que el sistema político va a quedar expuesto ante una gran parte de la población que se resiste lógicamente a ser lobotomizada por el discurso oficial, ése es el TARGET. Hay que intentar reconducir a toda esa masa hacia terrenos manejables, y como no son fáciles de engañar hay que darles carnaza de la buena.
El ER comenzó a airearse cuatro o cinco meses antes del evento 'plandemia', y cogió fuerza precisamente mientras se desarrollaba ese 'evento de eventualidad' que lo ha cambiado todo, lo cuál fue y hasta ahora sigue siendo una importante herramienta de distracción ciertamente.
¿Hay quien duda de que ahí arriba hay expedientes pormenorizados de todos más o menos pendejos sin escapar ninguno?
El buen jugador de póker sabe que se gana la partida bluffeando, por esa razón es clave enseñar un buen par de ases de vez en cuando para que te respeten.
Las fuentes, el CNI es como un manantial del que abrevan los famosos topos de los Royuela, aportando material premium que saca los ojos de las órbitas por su crudeza durante los meses en los que hay que poner el cebo, en esas mismas aguas sacia su sed convenientemente desde hace poco el juez Presencia con toda esa info detallada de pendejos muy respetables que afectan a la Hacienda en lugar de a la Justicia, y recientemente le han llenado la cantimplora al tal Alvise con el circo que está montando con unos corruptos más de andar por casa como el gordo Ferreras y patillas Inda, periodistas, bah!! ....aprovechando eso sí esta oportunidad para reclamar ya no una investigación criminal, tampoco una limpieza a fondo en toda la judicatura, nope, será una llamada a la 'regeneración' del periodismo oficial cuya imagen está por los suelos, y santas pascuas, que hay que continuar con el plan.
En fin, eso que llaman CNI es como una casa de putas cuyo organigrama se debe buscar más en los templos que en la Administración, eso que llaman inteligencia no es otra cosa que la darknet del cotilleo sin límite, de ese que es 'all-in' o nada, que va desde la cloaca de la cárcel hasta la cloaca del palacio real.
El juego sigue y es el que ellos muestran, ellos reparten el juego, una Operación Psicológica como un piano dirigida única y exclusivamente para nosotros.
Otra más, las O.P. de esta ''gente'' no son cosa que se improvise, de hecho las O.P. son como las muñecas rusas...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Jul 2022)

Trump cancels rally to testify under oath instead


Tickets for the event were being sold for up to $3,955 — but now Trump will instead testify under oath on that day




www.salon.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Jul 2022)

*TRUMP TAMBIEN ESTA LLAMADO A NUEVA YORK A TESTITIFICAR 

EN CALIDAD DE INVESTIGADO

POR LO DEL ASALTO AL CONGRESO DEL 6 DE ENERO 

lo que yo no estoy seguro es que en españa funcione

lo que quieren hacer en USA *


*Trump set for July 15 testimony in New York probe*








Trump and 2 adult children set for July 15 testimony in New York probe


A court had ruled weeks ago the family is obligated to testify as part of the probe.




www.axios.com















Drop Search Results: Evidence







qalerts.app





Los paralemismos entre lo que se estaria haciendo USA y lo que vemos con el Expediente Royuela es muy parrecido
parece una plantilla traspuesta.
Pero ...si en USA pareciere que esta constando horrores y que hay cosas que no se consiguen y otras si ( en el caso de no ser un teatro para distraer)
En españa no se yo, como en el caso de ser la misma plantilla, pretender que salga bien, dado que parece que aqui directamente llega un juez de USAR Y TIRAR como el GADEA alias el Frances o Miss Shunsine Las Vegas... empieza a dictar autos y no hay contrapoder que lo detenga o le haga responsable de prevaricar.


Asi que me temo que lo quieran hacer a posteriori ( en el caso de querer hacer algo contundete )


OOOoo...

que esten esperando que se empalen ellos mismos ( la metamafia ) en la empalizada de ir a juicio, 
pero no estoy tan seguro que aqui en españa eso de atraerlos a juicio vaya a funcionar cuando estan todos comprados.

veremos que pasa
(yo no veo claro como sucederia )​


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Jul 2022)

Debe alegar inimputabilidad por psicosis toxica, y sera compi de celda psiquiatrica con el tambien yonky del impresencia.

Les aplicaran la tecnica Ludoviko de la Naranja Mecanica.

Aqui un poquito de musica de Bach con sintes analogicos prehistoricos, como en dicha peli, la banda sonora ideal











circulen, circulen! caso cerrado


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Jul 2022)

esto no quiere decir ni dejar de decir nada. ni tiene correspondencia en españa. Ni tampoco quiere decir que no puedan prevaricar y entruyar a Santi - Presencia - Don Alberto y todos los relacionados con las filtraciones de posibles cuentas jueces y fiscales

lo que si quiere decir es que alguien hace 4 años intento diseñar un plan que funciona como el pvto culo : o bien para entrenter a la disidencia
o bien para cambiar de regimen por las buenas legalmente... en USA.
que no sabemos si funciona o que ke ase. ( pichi picha )
con mucha gente muy de muchos posibles metida en el
y que recuerda en la plantilla a las filtraciones del expediente royuela

↓

*WHAT A PERFECT DELTA

14 de julio hace 3 años*

5.9K viewsD Anon, 08:50


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Jul 2022)

ejemplo del uso del 11.3 | 113 | no esta del todo claro como lo usaran ciertas facciones de EEUU para comunicarse entre ellos y con otras

" End of Ocupation" 11.3 
del Law Of War Manual del Departamento de Defensa USA



Donde con este marcador simbolico. quienes usarian esta terminologia, entenderian que : se siente liberados de un
" Poder Ocupante" de su territorio











https://dod.defense.gov/Portals/1/Documents/pubs/DoD%20Law%20of%20War%20Manual%20-%20June%202015%20Updated%20Dec%202016.pdf?ver=2016-12-13-172036-190










Keri Alexander


I love this account, and such an awesome name too.




anonup.com







And the connection with 113 | 11.3 Law of War y | Ley Roe v Wade ! When I saw that last night ... mind blown ! 
Leah MickeyD
  


https://dod.defense.gov/Portals/1/Documents/pubs/DoD%20Law%20of%20War%20Manual%20-%20June%202015%20Updated%20Dec%202016.pdf?ver=2016-12-13-172036-190


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Jul 2022)

10.6K viewsD Anon, 07:27

*LA VERSION 10.13 ( 113 ) EMPIEZA A FUNCIONAR INTERNA MAÑANA DIJO AYER
ELON MUSK*

sucesos marcados o referenciados con el marcador 113 y variantes


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Jul 2022)

y bueno ... ¿ quien es " ELON MUSK " ?

" ese tio no el que hace coches electricos carisimos que no van .... y manda cohentes " que no van a ninguna parte " xD

correcto : entre muchas otras cosas



pero Elon en su ratos libres : tambien un Contratista de Defensa con el DOD 
y le sube las cosas al "espacio" al calbo del Jay Raymond














 



osea que el Gadea y todos los paletos estos jueces de la metamafia palurda

claro que podran dictar un auto y meter en la carcel al calvo de los porros
al padre y al espiritu santo si quiere

*PERO ....

COMO LA COSA VAYA POR DONDE PARECE.*

*VAN A COMER POLLAZA CALVA ESPACIAL ...

SI O TAMBIEN .. / TARDE MAS O MENOS ... /*



*LO DE REPRESALIAR A LOS ROYUELA | PRESENCIA | 

LO UNICO QUE HARA SERA JUSTIFICAR MAS AUN

LO PASE A CONTINUACION A LOS REPRESILADORES

( puede ser años, meses o semanas )*
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Jul 2022)

La AN investigará el pago de 200.000 dólares de Prisa al juez Bacigalupo para condenar a Liaño


La Sala Penal de la Audiencia Nacional acepta la personación de Javier Gómez de Liaño como perjudicado en la causa.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Jul 2022)

*La Audiencia Nacional investigará el pago de 200.000 dólares de Prisa al juez Bacigalupo para condenar a Gómez de Liaño








La AN investigará el pago de 200.000 dólares de Prisa al juez Bacigalupo para condenar a Liaño


La Sala Penal de la Audiencia Nacional acepta la personación de Javier Gómez de Liaño como perjudicado en la causa.




www.libertaddigital.com




* En ellas se vienen investigando hechos presuntamente constitutivos de delitos de organización criminal, cohecho o descubrimiento y revelación de secretos, entre otros, asociados a la estructura empresarial encabezada por José Manuel Villarejo Pérez, presuntamente dedicada a la comercialización de servicios ilícitos de acceso a documentación restringida, seguimientos a personas o intervenciones de comunicaciones sin autorización judicial, todo ello realizado con el supuesto aprovechamiento de la condición de policía de dicho investigado".


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Jul 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> pic de







<< LOYALIST CRITICAL >>
t.me/QWO17/33534 1.1K viewsAN0N, Jul 14 at 19:44
ya se que no se entiende eso del link de arriba, pero me ha sorprendido por que parece venir a completar o poner mas en detalle mi teoria sobre como iria el guion o una de las plantillas de una las faccione
no entiendo muy bien que quiere decir, pero vaya, creo entender que vendria a lo que estamos hablando "REMOVER PURRIA"  



¿ QUIEN DIMITIO HOY ?
620 viewsAN0N,
A LAS 04:43 EST TIME
EL US SPACE COMMAND 
PODRIA HABERI INSINUADO
¿ QUIEN DIMITIO HOY ...AH?

( MARIO DRAGHI )


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Jul 2022)

Una mañana de estas se levanta el Gadea..... y resulta que

Antonio ya no estan ni Antonio mi Marlaska tampoc


y a ver que hace


jupe.... 
se dimiten todis







(es la actr_z OAC Ocasio Cortez )_​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Jul 2022)

ANTONIO SANCHEZ Y BIDEN












​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Jul 2022)

*BRUTAL EL RECURSO DEL ABOGADO DEL JUEZ PRESENCIA CONTRA EL AUTO DEL JUEZ GADEA*


 
* Derribos Arias  *hace 13 horas (editado)​

En resumen, el abogado de Presencia básicamente pide tres cosas:

1. La nulidad de pleno derecho del auto, y la recusación inmediata de Gadea, por su manifiesta parcialidad.

2. La suspensión de todas las medidas acordadas en el auto y la retirada de la condición de investigados a todos los imputados.

3. La investigación de los hechos denunciados. Lo cual implica de entrada solicitar comisiones rogatorias para verificar la existencia o inexistencia de esas cuentas.

En el caso de verificarse su autenticidad, debería imputarse además a Gadea y a los tribunales encargados de juzgar este asunto, un delito continuado de prevaricación, destinado a provocar la indefensión de los imputados y encubrir hechos delictivos. Gravísimo, teniendo en cuenta que son garantes de los derechos fundamentales. La petición de nulidad de pleno derecho se basa también en la grave vulneración de tres derechos fundamentales: a) el derecho a la tutela judicial efectiva; b) el derecho a la libertad de expresión. Y c) el derecho a denunciar corrupción, introducido por la Directiva 1937/2019 de la Comisión Europea, agravado por la actuación judicial prevaricadora tendente a convertir al denunciante de corrupción en imputado por delito de calimnias. Así, por toda la jeta. Fascismo judicial. El recurso es impecable. Chapeau, un 10, y sería perfecto si viviésemos en un verdadero estado de derecho con garantías judiciales. El caso es que volvemos a lo mismo, ¿Cómo pretenden que una justicia corrupta se investigue y encause a sí misma?. Como poco es INGENUO. Amigos, cualquier cosa que no sea hacer saltar por los aires el régimen del 78 es un parche. Puedo admitir que la figura del diputado de distrito sería un primer paso fundamental para dinamitar esta oligarquía de partidos.​


----------



## Descansa Hombre (15 Jul 2022)

Esto se está multiplicando, vienen tiempos de carpetazo...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Jul 2022)

ay pobre podemos
y pobre empresa lobby masonico jesuitico podemita
son las victimas de españa


solo les interesan hablar de las CLOACAS DEL ESTADO en tanto que creen que puede generar un discuros victimista que atraiga la atencion hacia su modelo de empresa politica

*¿Hablamos ya de las reuniones de Dolores Delgado con Inda, Ferreras o Florentino?*








¿Hablamos ya de las reuniones de Dolores Delgado con Inda, Ferreras o Florentino?


Lo escribía este jueves Ignacio Sánchez-Cuenca en CTXT, en un artículo titulado De la impunidad: el escándalo Ferreras: "Las conexiones y las complicidades cruzadas son tan densas entre ciertas élites que pueden permitirse el lujo de no prestar demasiada atención al rugido que viene de la sociedad".




blogs.publico.es


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (15 Jul 2022)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Esto se está multiplicando, vienen tiempos de carpetazo...



¿Qué entiende por "carpetazo"?

¿"Carpetazo" a la Agenda "matar a 20 de cada 30"?

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Monsieur George (15 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *BRUTAL EL RECURSO DEL ABOGADO DEL JUEZ PRESENCIA CONTRA EL AUTO DEL JUEZ GADEA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Insistir por la vía judicial es inútil.


----------



## Monsieur George (15 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, la política comunicativa del "Expediente Royuela" es HORRENDA. Lo siento mucho, pero Santiago Royuela no está preparado para comunicar absolutamente nada. Entiendo su situación personal, que es muy dura, pero vamos... Demuestra muy, muy poquita inteligencia al dejarse camelar por una pava que buscaba protagonismo o a saber qué... (Igual hasta lo ha conseguido...). ¿Creéis que Mena o el CNI no lo tienen estudiado psicológicamente? Conocen sus debilidades... Es celoso y soberbio, necesitado de cariño y amor. Le ponen un "caramelito", y pica.

Por despecho está haciendo el más monumental de los ridículos por youtube...  Y el otro, el Miguel Frontera, creo que le va a la zaga...  Lo han conseguido descentrar... Y luego está el tema del tío ese que está en "manos limpias". Esa gente no es de fiar. Hasta se lo dijo el juez Presencia.

Bien haría don Alberto y los topos en buscar a alguien que sea mejor comunicador y que no confunda sus temas personales con los del Expediente Royuela. Además es que es un pésimo relaciones públicas. Se enfrenta a todo aquél que no le da la razón. Ya de por sí, me viene alguien exigiéndome lealtad y seguidismo absolutos, y lo mando a freír espárragos.

¡¡Ahh!! Y la vía judicial no sirve absolutamente para NADA. Sólo sirve la vía de la exposición pública. Estaría bien que tiraran de dinamita, que seguro que la tienen. No de papeles manuscritos... Directamente audios y cintas de videos publicados en internet. ¡¡Qué seguro que existen!!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Jul 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Por cierto, la política comunicativa del "Expediente Royuela" es HORRENDA. Lo siento mucho, pero Santiago Royuela no está preparado para comunicar absolutamente nada. Entiendo su situación personal, que es muy dura, pero vamos... Demuestra muy, muy poquita inteligencia al dejarse camelar por una pava que buscaba protagonismo o a saber qué... (Igual hasta lo ha conseguido...). ¿Creéis que Mena o el CNI no lo tienen estudiado psicológicamente? Conocen sus debilidades... Es celoso y soberbio, necesitado de cariño y amor. Le ponen un "caramelito", y pica.
> 
> Por despecho está haciendo el más monumental de los ridículos por youtube...  Y el otro, el Miguel Frontera, creo que le va a la zaga...  Lo han conseguido descentrar... Y luego está el tema del tío ese que está en "manos limpias". Esa gente no es de fiar. Hasta se lo dijo el juez Presencia.
> 
> ...



si puede ser ...
lo de la pava xD muy lol

pero es que yo creo que no tienen mas gente incluyendo a Santi con la que operar .. y con lo que hay .. y tienen necesidad de mucha mas gente colaborando

asi que por unlado al menos dar una oportunidad a todo el que se acerca ....
y por otra luego la manera de ir descartando a quienes no son de confianza.... es cuando se convierte en torturosa .. con lios y demas
pero la base del problema yo creo que no es tanto si santi comunica asi o asi

si no que haria falta MAS GENTE con compromiso leal y con conocimientos y capacidades

es como se hubieran lanzado antes de tener el equipo fuerte preparado para tamañan tarea y ahora pensarn " ir formando el equipo" sobre la marcha.... solo confiando en la catarsis publica y la magia de las redes sociales.

Eso no funciona asi. O si.... para hasta ciertos limites.

Y quizas que estamos viendo... no seria tanto si santi es buen o mal comunicador ...

es que parace mas bien que ES LO QUE HAY xD ... como que no hay marge para mucho casting xD

Y SE AFERRAN Y VAN INTENTANDO JUGAR ... CON LA AYUDA HUMANA QUE LES ENTRANDO CON APARENTE INTENCION DE COLABORAR .. 

eso que es una buena virtud, claro que esta dando problemas... pero que yo que se xD
eso no es ser mala persona si te paras a pensarlo, al contrario.


----------



## Jurgenz (15 Jul 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Por cierto, la política comunicativa del "Expediente Royuela" es HORRENDA. Lo siento mucho, pero Santiago Royuela no está preparado para comunicar absolutamente nada. Entiendo su situación personal, que es muy dura, pero vamos... Demuestra muy, muy poquita inteligencia al dejarse camelar por una pava que buscaba protagonismo o a saber qué... (Igual hasta lo ha conseguido...). ¿Creéis que Mena o el CNI no lo tienen estudiado psicológicamente? Conocen sus debilidades... Es celoso y soberbio, necesitado de cariño y amor. Le ponen un "caramelito", y pica.
> 
> Por despecho está haciendo el más monumental de los ridículos por youtube...  Y el otro, el Miguel Frontera, creo que le va a la zaga...  Lo han conseguido descentrar... Y luego está el tema del tío ese que está en "manos limpias". Esa gente no es de fiar. Hasta se lo dijo el juez Presencia.
> 
> ...



El problema que le veo a Santiago es que entra como un elefante a una cacharrería con todo , se mete en todos los fregados, y encima es propenso a desmoralizarse, a cabrearse y todo esto flaco favor le hace al expediente.

Se le va la pinza con polémicas que lo desvían todo cuando debería de pasar de todo eso...tiene que dejar las cuitas personales de lado y pasar olimpicamente de lo que puedan decir de él, pero que va al contrario...y así esto poco recorrido puede tener.

Por el bien del expediente Santiago debería de no seguir con él porque no va a cambiar...tiene una capacidad de rallarse con todo que lo convierte en un blanco fácil. Una persona que se meta en esto tiene que saber que le van a caer hostias por todas partes y que hay que pasar, hay que seguir con los hechos y pasar olimpicamente de toda esta gente puesta ahí para descentrarle.

Al final los hechos pasan a un segundo término y la discusión termina en si Santiago es un tarado o no....y si no sabe encajar al final llevaran el terreno a que es un tio medio loco y desequilibrado y ya esto tratarán que sea invalidante para los hechos que encima están muy detallados...con nombres, cuentas etc, etc.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (15 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> ¿Qué entiende por "carpetazo"?
> 
> ¿"Carpetazo" a la Agenda "matar a 20 de cada 30"?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.



En tiempos revueltos como los actuales no esperéis ni juicios justos ni garantías ni nada, no es que antes existiesen tales cosas pero ahora ya no hay tiempo ni humor para guardar las apariencias como ya estamos viendo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> y bueno ... ¿ quien es " ELON MUSK " ?
> 
> " ese tio no el que hace coches electricos carisimos que no van .... y manda cohentes " que no van a ninguna parte " xD
> 
> ...




NO SE SI EN EL CANAL HAN SELECCIONADO LA FRASE DE BUENOS DIAS DE TRUMP CLASICA ( CON VARIANTES ) MEZCLADO CON UNO TUIT DE LA SPACE FORCE POR ALGO EN PARTICULAR

Forwarded from il Donaldo Trumpo (il Presidento)

Buenos Dias to All My Big Booty Patriotos!!! ENJOY AN AMAZING FREEDOM FIESTA WEEKEND FULL OF FUN, LOVE AND WINNING, WINNING, WINNING!!!

1.7K viewsAN0N, 18:43
t.me/QSRdecodes/16089 8.8K viewsJul 15 at 18:57








il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : Buenos Dias to All My Big Booty Patriotos!!! ENJOY AN AMAZING FREEDOM FIESTA WEEKEND FULL OF FUN, LOVE AND WINNING, WINNING, WINNING!!!


Buenos Dias to All My Big Booty Patriotos!!! ENJOY AN AMAZING FREEDOM FIESTA WEEKEND FULL OF FUN, LOVE AND WINNING, WINNING, WINNING!!!




gettr.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Jul 2022)

*KATY BALBER, EX RESPONSABLE DE ATENCIÓN A AFILIADOS DE VOX CÁDIZ, NOS CUENTA SU EXPERIENCIA*

*VOX*
​


----------



## Uritorco (16 Jul 2022)

Otro metido en el pastel ¿Acaso debería de sorprendernos a estas alturas?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Jul 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Otro metido en el pastel ¿Acaso debería de sorprendernos a estas alturas?



JOJOJO


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Jul 2022)

* << Luis de Guindos, el actual vicepresidente del Banco Central Europeo, *
*10 Millones de euros en un paraíso fiscal >>*
**
Jul 15, 2022 | Notas de prensa














Notas de prensa - Notas de prensa


¡El escándalo de los sobornos salpica a Europa! Luis de Guindos, el actual vicepresidente del Banco Central Europeo




www.acodap.org





*El que fuera ministro de economía en el gobierno de Rajoy es beneficiario de dos fondos de inversión de 5.000.000 € cada uno de ellos en el Neue Bank de LIECHTENSTEIN.*
Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT LUIS DE GUINDOS









​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Jul 2022)

Invierte.biz
Información financiera y de inversión
*EL COMISARIO VILLAREJO DESENTRAÑA CÓMO FUNCIONAN LOS SERVICIOS DE INTELIGENCIA EN ESPAÑA, CUENTOS CON MORALEJA*








EL COMISARIO VILLAREJO DESENTRAÑA CÓMO FUNCIONAN LOS SERVICIOS DE INTELIGENCIA EN ESPAÑA, CUENTOS CON MORALEJA


EL ARCONTE EN TELEGRAM




invierte.biz









VILLAJERO PRESENTA A LOS SERVICIOS DE INTELIGENCIA COMO CONTROLADOS PATERNALISTAMENTE POR UN TAL

" COLECTIVO FORJA"

QUE SERIA QUIEN MANEJARIA LA ESTRUCTURA COMPARTIMENTALIZADA DESDE ARRIBA

INSUANDO UNAS REMEINISCENCIAS TEMPLARIAS Y DE PERCIBIRSE COMO ORDEN DE CABALLERIA QUE NO CASARIAN MUCHO CON SUS PERTENENCIA A EL OPUS DEI QUE TAMBIEN MENTA

OSEA QUE EL VATICANO CONTROLARIA EL CNI​


----------



## Debunker (17 Jul 2022)

Lo único sustancial de los dos últimos vídeos de Santi que he visto a saltos, es la confirmación de Santi que su canal seguirá emitiendo a pesar de la orden de Gadea , no deja de ser llamativo pero claro solo ha pasado una semana desde la orden de Gadea a Google, habrá que esperar para ver si se cumple lo que Santi dice y si se cumple no hay otra explicación de que alguien importante está con el ER y de ser así confirmaría la veracidad del ER, pero habrá que esperar para ver que pasa.

Por cierto el llamado, "abogado contra la demagogia" literalmente ha salido huyendo, está derroído y con un miedo brutal , cree que ha sido envenenado, dice que se va lejos donde nadie le encuentre a esconderse, hasta ha usado un coche prestado para emitir su vídeo de despedida para que no puedan localizarle a través del coche, está paranóico, ha adelgazado, el ojo derecho con derrames , pálido y asustado.


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 Jul 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Lo único sustancial de los dos últimos vídeos de Santi que he visto a saltos, es la confirmación de Santi que su canal seguirá emitiendo a pesar de la orden de Gadea , no deja de ser llamativo pero claro solo ha pasado una semana desde la orden de Gadea a Google, habrá que esperar para ver si se cumple lo que Santi dice y si se cumple no hay otra explicación de que alguien importante está con el ER y de ser así confirmaría la veracidad del ER, pero habrá que esperar para ver que pasa.
> 
> Por cierto el llamado, "abogado contra la demagogia" literalmente ha salido huyendo, está derroído y con un miedo brutal , cree que ha sido envenenado, dice que se va lejos donde nadie le encuentre a esconderse, hasta ha usado un coche prestado para emitir su vídeo de despedida para que no puedan localizarle a través del coche, está paranóico, ha adelgazado, el ojo derecho con derrames , pálido y asustado.




Eso se llama psicosis paranoide y puede estar causada por toxicos ( anabolicos, farlopa, hash etc)


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Jul 2022)

El caso de un bebé robado cruelmente salpica de lleno a Margarita Robles


La madre de un niño desaparecido aporta pruebas que, según su abogado, sitúan a la portavoz socialista en el "epicentro" de una trama, en su etapa como juez de Menores en Barcelona.




www.esdiario.com


----------



## Uritorco (17 Jul 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Por cierto el llamado, "abogado contra la demagogia" literalmente ha salido huyendo, está derroído y con un miedo brutal , cree que ha sido envenenado, dice que se va lejos donde nadie le encuentre a esconderse, hasta ha usado un coche prestado para emitir su vídeo de despedida para que no puedan localizarle a través del coche, está paranóico, ha adelgazado, el ojo derecho con derrames , pálido y asustado.



Este lo que está es completamente grafenado. Y mira que se lo avisaron. Pero se reía de ello, como ha hecho con el ER.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Jul 2022)

*José Manuel Villarejo*

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Jul 2022)

Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


> Jul 15, 2022 | Notas de prensa https://www.acodap.org/el-escandalo-de-los-sobornos-salpica-a-europa-luis-de-guindos-el-actual-vicepresidente-del-banco-central-europeo-ha-sido-pillado-con-10-millones-de-euros-en-un-paraiso-fiscal/ El que fuera...




www.burbuja.info







elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *<< A la niñera, de Ana Pastor y Ferreras (viene cobrando ..) depende de los meses.
> Más de 1.000 €* >>
> 
> 
> ...












Lo de Ferreras, por Jordi Évole


Hace tiempo que no aspiro a ser héroe de nada, ni el Robin Hood de las causas justas, ni el más valiente por alzar la voz donde otros no la alzan




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Harold Papanander (18 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Invierte.biz
> Información financiera y de inversión
> *EL COMISARIO VILLAREJO DESENTRAÑA CÓMO FUNCIONAN LOS SERVICIOS DE INTELIGENCIA EN ESPAÑA, CUENTOS CON MORALEJA*
> 
> ...




Villarejo miente con toda la boca.

El CNI lo controla el Mossad.


----------



## Peritta (18 Jul 2022)

La diferencia entre un dictador y un tirano es que el dictador dicta y es el primero en cumplir lo dictado, y el tirano se pasa lo dictado por el arco de la entrepierna. 
A Catón tuvieron que ir a llamarle nosècuántas veces y 2.000 años después ya no sabemos si había uno viejo y otro jóven, o un cuñao por ahí desatao.

Y es que cuando las diferentes "opiniones" en las que consiste una república no lograban "ponerse de acuerdo", a los romanos no les quedaban más pelotas que elegir a un dictador. 
Uno podría pensar que los elegirían tras una inundación, una epidemia o un desastre militar, para que pusieran algo de órden, u organización como pedía el del chiste de la orgía. Pero no. La mayoría de los dictadores fueron elegidos para que garantizaran unas elecciones, si no libres e imparciales, sí con pocos muertos-mataos, que no accidentaos. 

Pues menudo carácter gastaban los romanos.

El General Bajito es lo mejor que hemos tenido desde el Cardenal Éstosonmispoderes Cisneros. En España los dirigentes casi nunca han estado a la altura del pueblo y éste fue una rara excepción de ésas. 
No, no somos ovejas don Pío, somos más bien cabras y a veces cabrones, y pienso que más que unos malos pastores, lo que nos conviene es un buen cabrero. ¿No queda el Nayib Bukele libre para la próxima temporada, o tiene cláusula de rescisión?, por que a mí no me importaría tenerle de dictador unos añitos. 
Es que pienso que más que futbolistas o peloteros deberíamos fichar a dirigentes con pelotas, que metan en cintura a tanto don Fulanillo, a tanto cacique y tiranuelo de pasillo y a tanta administración. 

No, no pongo la mano en el fuego por el expediente Royuela por muy bien "trovato" que esté. 
Sin embargo la cosa es muy, muy, muy verosimil, y no tengo la menor duda que nuestras maras y nuestras maffias acampan dentro de la administración y campean al amparo de ella. 

Funcimafia.

Allah ahkbar. 
____________ 
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Monsieur George (18 Jul 2022)

Dice Santiago que coge vacaciones. ¿Acaso tiene algún trabajo? Entiendo que se refiere a que el Expediente Royuela se toma unas vacaciones. Los topos han debido dejar de filtrarles documentos. A Santiago la pava esa lo ha desestabilizado un montón psicológicamente. Egocéntrico, irascible, se cree el ombligo de su mundo... Y luego están la pléyade de personajes que lo rodean. El de manos limpias, que según el juez Presencia, está negociando con la fiscalía. El propio juez Presencia, que se lanza a tumba abierta, arrastrando a los royuela. Al final Gadea imputa a los royuela. Santiago contacta con un abogado, y este le pide que necesita el sumario, en poder del abogado de Presencia, pero este no se lo da, porque según él, está en el juzgado. ¿Entonces cómo fue a declarar Presencia ante Gadea si no tenía el sumario?

Y luego el dislate de la fosa de Leganés. ¿Tan complicado es colarse en esa finca con un georadar durante un fin de semana, cuando no hay nadie allí?

Es todo un despropósito. ¿Y para cuándo los audios y las cintas de video?


----------



## Bimmer (18 Jul 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Este lo que está es completamente grafenado. Y mira que se lo avisaron. Pero se reía de ello, como ha hecho con el ER.



No se ha vacunado, de hecho tiene cientos de vídeos informando sobre el peligro de esas vacunas :






__





Un Abogado Contra La Demagogia – UACD.tv







uacd.tv


----------



## mmm (18 Jul 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> viva españa viva el rey, viva el orden y la ley.



Toda la pinta que sus majestades son tan masones como el que más


----------



## Bimmer (18 Jul 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Y luego el dislate de la fosa de Leganés. ¿Tan complicado es colarse en esa finca con un georadar durante un fin de semana, cuando no hay nadie allí?




Lo último que se sabe de la fosa de Leganés es que Santiago dijo que los cadáveres están ahí.


El problema es que acamparon 20 personas en la nave de Leganés, en vez de 1.000, mientras el español medio sea un hedonista y narcisista, la mafia tendrá vía libre para delinquir.




Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Y para cuándo los audios y las cintas de video?




Dijo Alberto Royuela que si publican los audios les da un infarto a los seguidores del ER, yo creo que los tendrán como un comodín para que en caso de que el expediente vaya cayendo en el olvido, sacarlos a la luz para recuperar interés.


----------



## Monsieur George (18 Jul 2022)

Y yo no sé si el juez Presencia es muy de fiar... No digo que lo haga de mala fe, pero todavía recuerdo cuando en una denuncia al Arimany lo califica, de manera literal, "doctor Menguele español". Eso escrito en una documento jurídico que va al juzgado...  Joder, es que lo lee cualquier juez que no sepa nada del tema, y se lo toma a cachondeo.


----------



## hurdygurdy (18 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Dijo Alberto Royuela que si publican los audios les da un infarto a los seguidores del ER, yo creo que los tendrán como un comodín para que en caso de que el expediente vaya cayendo en el olvido, sacarlos a la luz para recuperar interés.



¿Alguien sabe por qué no han presentado esos supuestos audios como prueba en las supuestas 1.000 denuncias que supuestamente han presentado los subasteros en juzgados de toda España?


----------



## javvi (18 Jul 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por qué no han presentado esos supuestos audios como prueba en las supuestas 1.000 denuncias que supuestamente han presentado los subasteros en juzgados de toda España?



A veces las preguntas más sencillas son las mejores, como aquel invitado en un programa de televisión, que le preguntó a Zapatero cuánto costaba un café, y el Presidente del Gobierno dio una lección magistral de lo que supone estar fuera de la Realidad, como la gente que recupera el conocimiento después de un accidente, o de algún shock, se le suele preguntar: ¿Cómo se llama usted? ¿cuántos años tiene? ¿cuánto cuesta un café?

Eso mismo lleva preguntando hace tiempo un forero que ha comentado en la página anterior.


----------



## hurdygurdy (18 Jul 2022)

No seas mal pensado, igual esos audios los tiene guardados a buen recaudo el inexistente sargento Ruiz.


----------



## Monsieur George (18 Jul 2022)

mmm dijo:


> Toda la pinta que sus majestades son tan masones como el que más



Y sobre Miguel Frontera... el asunto con él viene por el video en el que sale Santiago Royuela cagándose en el rey. *Video con el que estoy completamente de acuerdo con Santiago Royuela*. Dicho queda.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Jul 2022)

Fernando Presencia Crespo @juez_fpresencia
Jul 15

Me llama hoy Royuela. Ayer 4 “sombreros negros” me estuvieron siguiendo y me pusieron vigilancia. Resulta que otros, “los sombreros blancos”, los llamaron para decirles que se suspendía el seguimiento. Sé ve que la cosa va de sombreros…Yo a lo mío. Gracias Alberto.


 
ElQueSeñalaConElDedo @ElSenala
Jul 15

Replying to @juez_fpresencia

Hace unos minutos tres individuos vestidos de azul marino se ha colado en la entrada el garage de uno de los periodistas de @ACODAP1. Les ha llamado la atención y se han puesto chulos. Se desconocen sus intenciones. @policia @guardiacivil

Jul 15, 2022 · 11:37 AM UTC · Twitter Web App




ULTRA ZASCA 


UltraZasQa



​


----------



## Bimb0 (18 Jul 2022)

Hola Miguel


----------



## Monsieur George (18 Jul 2022)

Aclarado. El juez Presencia no llegó a leer nunca el sumario.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Jul 2022)

<< LOS NOMBRES DE LOS FUNCIONARIOS A SUELDO DE LA ORGANIZACIÓN NARCOTERRORISTA SEGUN LAS NOTAS MANUSCRITAS >>


(no cuentas ergo tomar con lo que son . posibles indicios ) 
18 jul 2022 
esto no son cuentas bancarias esta vez. que es algo mas tangible y comprobable
Si no indicios como serian las supuestas notas y caligracias. ergo es un terreno mas vaporoso ya que no habria pruebas de esos sobornos por el momento.

* Pablo A  *hace 2 horas (editado)


 SOLEDAD FERNÁNDEZ DOCTOR - Dirección General Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria














1. Licenciada en Derecho (Universidad Pontificia de Comillas)

2. Inspectora de Hacienda del Estado

3. Delegada especial de la AEAT en Madrid (hasta 2 julio 2018)

4. Presidente emérita del Tribunal Económico-Administrativo Central

5. Directora del departamento de Gestión Tributaria de la AEAT

6. Directora de la Escuela de Hacienda Pública

7. Directora en España de la Campaña EURO 2022 del Banco Central Europeo

8. Subdirectora de Información y Asistencia al Contribuyente del Departamento de Gestión Tributaria de la AEAT

9. Delegada especial emérita de la AEAT en Asturias

10. Delegada especial adjunta emérita de la AEAT en Madrid

11. Directora económico-financiera emérita del Instituto de Empresa

12. Desempeñó otros cargos en el Ministerio de Hacienda y AEAT - [s.e.u.o]
Real Decreto 436/2022, de 8 de junio, por el que se nombra Directora General de la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria a doña Soledad Fernández Doctor.








BOE.es - BOE-A-2022-9537 Real Decreto 436/2022, de 8 de junio, por el que se nombra Directora General de la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria a doña Soledad Fernández Doctor.







boe.es






Agencia Tributaria: Dirección General de la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria


----------



## Bimmer (19 Jul 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por qué no han presentado esos supuestos audios como prueba en las supuestas 1.000 denuncias que supuestamente han presentado los subasteros en juzgados de toda España?




Imagino que porque están usando el expediente para chantajear a los acusados.


----------



## Minoton (19 Jul 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por qué no han presentado esos supuestos audios como prueba en las supuestas 1.000 denuncias que supuestamente han presentado los subasteros en juzgados de toda España?



Es que los royuelistas son como los magufos plandemistas de la 5 columna y demas, por la red tienen pruebas de todo y la verdad absoluta, pero luego denuncias 0 porque saben que solo venden humo.


----------



## Kill33r (19 Jul 2022)

Que maravilla
Mis 66 denuncias a la fiscalía europea están enviadas, ahora solo esperar mientras vuelvo a ver los 1007 videos


----------



## Kill33r (19 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> << LOS NOMBRES DE LOS FUNCIONARIOS A SUELDO DE LA ORGANIZACIÓN NARCOTERRORISTA SEGUN LAS NOTAS MANUSCRITAS >>
> 
> 
> (no cuentas ergo tomar con lo que son . posibles indicios )
> ...



Que maravilla
Esto pita, hoy he ido a la peluquería canina con pupy y al oír el móvil repasando el vídeo de Mena ordenando la vaporización de Ruiz, me ha preguntado si eso es lo del catalán y el hijo!
Si Vanesa, te suena?
Me dice, mi marido no se pierde un vídeo de esa serie de metamafia

Ciudad de 180.666 habitantes
Esto pita


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Jul 2022)

Minoton dijo:


> Es que los royuelistas son como los magufos plandemistas de la 5 columna y demas, por la red tienen pruebas de todo y la verdad absoluta, pero luego denuncias 0 porque saben que solo venden humo.



Si al menos fuera humo de marihuana lo compraría.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jul 2022)

https://catbox.moe/


----------



## Kill33r (19 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *José Manuel Villarejo*
> 
> ​


----------



## hurdygurdy (19 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Imagino que porque están usando el expediente para chantajear a los acusados.



Presentan, supuestamente, 1.000 denuncias en los juzgados para acabar de una vez con la red criminal. Las pruebas más contundentes no las incluyen en las denuncias ni las hacen públicas, las reservan para chantajearles porque patata.

Es un plan perfecto, sin fisuras.


----------



## Bimmer (19 Jul 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Presentan, supuestamente, 1.000 denuncias en los juzgados para acabar de una vez con la red criminal. Las pruebas más contundentes no las incluyen en las denuncias ni las hacen públicas, las reservan para chantajearles porque patata.
> 
> Es un plan perfecto, sin fisuras.





Me habéis convencido, gracias a vuestros razonamientos vuelvo a creer en la justicia y en la separación de poderes que tiene España, gracias, muchas gracias.


----------



## hurdygurdy (19 Jul 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Me habéis convencido, gracias a vuestros razonamientos vuelvo a creer en la justicia y en la separación de poderes que tiene España, gracias, muchas gracias.



Falso dilema - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Dejando a un lado tu intento de echar balones fuera, son tus adalides, los subasteros Royuela, los que más creen en la justicia, por algo han presentado más de 1.000 denuncias ante tribunales de toda España.


----------



## javvi (19 Jul 2022)

Parece que alguien quiere mantener la tensión el mayor tiempo posible. Si se hiciesen públicos documentos audiovisuales, tantas veces solicitados, se terminaría el misterio. 

El peso del ER está en los documentos manuscritos, no se entiende que todavía no se hayan judicializado. Los Royuela aportan tres peritajes caligráficos en tres países distintos. Aseguran que es una prueba indubitable. Sin embargo, mucha gente dice que estos peritajes no son tan fiables. Pruebas con perito, resultado negativo, un segundo perito, otra vez resultado negativo; hasta que das con un tercer o cuarto perito que da lo que buscas: resultado positivo. La duda permanece.

De lo que no me suena que se haya hablado mucho es de las cuentas publicadas por los Royuela. Estoy pensando que quizá esto tenga más peso que los manuscritos. Normalmente, en la prensa cuando se publican estos documentarios bancarios, se cuidan mucho de tachar los datos que les puedan causar problemas: nombres propios, números de cuenta. Los Royuela hacen públicas estas cuentas sin tachones. Son bancos de sobra conocidos, muy poderosos. Supongamos que es un montaje, se ven números de cuenta reales, de bancos reales. Es un tema muy delicado, si yo fuera el director del banco, me querellaría con los que han falsificado esas cuentas, están metiendo en un lío a un cliente mío, y dejando en muy mal lugar a mi banco.

¿Por qué no se querellan los bancos? ¿alguien se atreve a hacer el experimento publicando una cuenta con depositario falso? ¿y si coincide el número con una cuenta real? ¿alguien le echa huevos a hacer el experimento?


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (19 Jul 2022)

Dimite (o la obligan a dimitir) Dolores Delgado.

¿Casualidad o Causalidad?

P.S.: Dimite Adriana Lastra ayer.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## javvi (19 Jul 2022)

Yo no necesito nada, simplemente me hago preguntas. 

_La revelación de información privada puede constituir un atentado contra el derecho a la intimidad recogido en el *artículo 197 del Código Penal* sobre el descubrimiento y la revelación de secretos por el que el autor de la sustracción podría ser condenado a penas de prisión de 1 a 4 años y multa de 12 a 24 meses, y de la misma forma que ocurre con otro tipo de faltas, la legislación vigente contempla también las distintas figuras en función del grado de participación en cada delito: el autor, cómplice y cooperador necesario, esta última probablemente aplicable a todo aquel que hubiera participado en difundir la información obtenida de forma ilegal y que habría colaborado en agravar el daño a los perjudicados._​​Difundir por redes sociales información privada puede ser delito​


----------



## Uritorco (19 Jul 2022)

javvi dijo:


> El peso del ER está en los documentos manuscritos, no se entiende que todavía no se hayan judicializado.



Es usted muy ingenuo, D. Javi ¿De verdad no entiende que no se hayan judicializado? 
El sistema no de va a autosuicidar.


----------



## javvi (19 Jul 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Es usted muy ingenuo, D. Javi ¿De verdad no entiende que no se hayan judicializado?
> El sistema no de va a autosuicidar.



Por favor, Don Uritorco, ¿no me conoce usted todavía? ¿cuánto tiempo llevamos ya con esta historia? No estamos hablando de si el sistema se va a suicidar o no, estamos hablando de que algunos foreros le restan total credibilidad al ER. Para ellos no es más que un montaje de los Royuela. Lo único que yo estoy diciendo es que, a lo mejor, el peso del ER no está tanto en los famosos manuscritos, como en el uso de datos bancarios con total promiscuidad, sin que ningún banco diga ni mu. Es otro tema.


----------



## Uritorco (19 Jul 2022)

javvi dijo:


> No estamos hablando de si el sistema se va a suicidar o no, estamos hablando de que algunos foreros le restan total credibilidad al ER



Esos foreros son los que precisamente no tienen ninguna credibilidad. La mayoría son detractores enconados del ER. Es igual las pruebas y los hechos y los argumentos que les presentes. Eso lo sabe usted también como yo. No les cedas tanto protagonismo, puesto que, en realidad, no son más que cuatro gatos intrascendentes.

Afortunadamente, el ER es más conocido de lo que muchos se creen.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jul 2022)

* La fiscal general Dolores Delgado dimite por razones de salud y deja a su mano derecha*


*La organización profesional mayoritaria en el Ministerio Público reclama la salida de la Fiscal General del Estado por sus*
* «erráticas y sectarias actuaciones»*














La Asociación de Fiscales exige la dimisión de Dolores Delgado


La organización profesional mayoritaria en el Ministerio Público reclama la salida de la Fiscal General del Estado por sus «erráticas y sectarias actuaciones»




www.diariosur.es




El Gobierno ultima el cese de la fiscal general del Estado, la cual será relevada en el cargo por su mano derecha, el jefe de la Secretaría Técnica, Álvaro García.

*Sorpresa en la Fiscalía*













La fiscal general Dolores Delgado dimite por razones de salud y deja a su mano derecha


El Gobierno ultima el cese de la fiscal general del Estado, la cual será relevada en el cargo por su mano derecha, el jefe de la Secretaría Técnica, Álvaro García.




www.vozpopuli.com




Delgado subraya en la misiva que ha sido una decisión muy difícil ya que ha tenido que conjugar su "vocación de servicio público" con el sentido de la responsabilidad, lo que le ha llevado a la convicción de que *no se encuentra en las condiciones físicas necesarias* para seguir ejerciendo el cargo. La nota precisa que el balance en estos dos años y medio de mandato es "satisfactorio" y que se han conseguido* "hitos históricos"* en la carrera fiscal.
"Se han cumplido los objetivos del proyecto, en el que se han logrado hitos históricos para la carrera fiscal y la justicia española y un *cambio de paradigma en la Fiscalía *centrado en la transparencia, los valores democráticos, los derechos humanos, la perspectiva de género y la protección de los más vulnerables", reza la nota.
*Mano derecha de Delgado*

El anuncio de su cese *ha pillado por sorpresa* a gran parte de la carrera fiscal que no se esperaba la decisión de Delgado. 
El Gobierno anunciará en rueda de prensa tras el Consejo de Ministros que le sustituirá Álvaro García. El fiscal jefe de Sala y jefe de la Secretaría Técnica ha sido hasta la fecha mano derecha de la fiscal general del Estado. De hecho asumió su cargo en marzo de 2020, tras la llegada de Dolores Delgado a la cúpula del Ministerio Público.


Al igual que Delgado, García Ortiz* pertenece a la asociación progresista UPF. *Antes de aterrizar en la Fiscalía General ejerció como fiscal delegado de Medio Ambiente en Galicia. García Ortiz, que ha respaldado a la fiscal general en asuntos tan polémicos como el caso Stampa, ingresó en la carrera fiscal en el año 1999. Su primer destino fue Mahón, en Menorca y en el año 2002 recabó e la Fiscalía de Área de Santiago de Compostela.

*Críticas a su gestión*

La fiscal general deja el cargo en* plena crisis interna *en el órgano. Desde que jurara su cargo proveniente del Ministerio de Justicia, muchos miembros de la carrera fiscal han pedido en reiteradas ocasiones su cese alegando falta de imparcialidad. Especialmente *críticos con Delgado* han sido la mayoritaria Asociación de Fiscales así como la Asociación Profesional e Independiente de Fiscales (APIF).


La salida de Delgado, que inició su etapa en el Gobierno con Pedro Sánchez como ministra de Justicia, se suma a la de la ex vicesecretaria general del PSOE Adriana Lastra, quien renunció este lunes también por motivos personales -un embarazo de alto riesgo-. *El líder socialista está emprendiendo un proceso de renovación de los perfiles políticos más desgastados de su etapa*.
________________________________________________________________________________________________


*Dolores Delgado renuncia como fiscal general del Estado por motivos de salud
La exministra será sustituida en el cargo por Álvaro García Ortiz*





Reyes Rincón
19 jul 2022 - 09:36Actualizado: 19 jul 2022 - 11:17 UTC





Dolores Delgado, en septiembre, durante la celebración del acto de apertura del Año Judicial en el Tribunal Supremo en Madrid.Emilio Naranjo ((EPA) EFE)
Dolores Delgado ha presentado su renuncia, por motivos de salud, como fiscal general del Estado, un puesto en el que será sustituida por Álvaro García Ortiz, jefe hasta ahora de la secretaría técnica de la Fiscalía General, según ha adelantado _El Confidencial_ y ha confirmado EL PAÍS. El relevo se concretará en el Consejo de Ministros de este martes. Delgado ha ocupado el cargo, al que llegó apenas un mes y medio después de dejar su responsabilidad como ministra de Justicia en el Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez, desde el febrero de 2020.
Delgado se había incorporado a finales de junio a su puesto, tras dos meses de baja después de someterse a una operación de urgencia 








Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


José Manuel Villarejo




www.burbuja.info






columna vertebral. La fiscal había vuelto al trabajo, aunque su entorno admitía que con cierta dificultad, ya que la intervención a la que se sometió requiere una recuperación larga y requerirá de nuevas cirugías.​


----------



## Monsieur George (19 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> * La fiscal general Dolores Delgado dimite por razones de salud y deja a su mano derecha*
> 
> 
> *La organización profesional mayoritaria en el Ministerio Público reclama la salida de la Fiscal General del Estado por sus*
> ...



Desde el Expediente se dijo que iba a dimitir. Como también se dijo de Margarita Robles y Marlaska. Es cierto que de Dolores Delgado se hizo una foto en silla de ruedas llevándola Baltasar Garzón.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jul 2022)

*"ACODAP consigue que Dolores Delgado dimita como Fiscal General del Estado"*

Jul 19, 2022 | Notas de prensa

PRESUNTAS CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES ATRIBUIDAS POSIBLEMENTE A LA EX FISCAL DOLORES DELGADO 
SEGUN LAS DENUNCIAS PRESENTADAS EN EL BUZON DE ACODAP ​ 
*Banistmo de Panamá *

1) 2,7 mill $ - Dolores Delgado Garcia - 






ACODAP consigue dar un paso más. Dolores Delgado anuncia que renuncia a su cargo. Según tv1 el gobierno prevé nombrar hoy a Álvaro García Ortiz, actual jefe de la secretaría técnica de la Fiscalía General.
Dolores Delgado no ha podido soportar la crisis derivada de la denuncia de los tres millones de euros en paraísos fiscales.
http:///www.acodap.org/bombazo-zapatero-y-dolores-delgado-imputados-por-la-audiencia-nacional/


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jul 2022)

Si que es verdad que andaba chunguilla de la espalda
y salia por ahi con el Garzon (su noviete) lo que causo cierto revuelo por que se temia que se fuera de ruta de bancos a mover la pasta para que no la pillaran otras cuentas.

( sale algo mas mayor y charo derroida . pero parece ser que son fotos " oficialistas" de prensa oficialista )






pero sea com fuere :
que si que parece que andaba con la espalda mal por sus cosas
pero tambien que el Juez Presencia tenia casi la seguridad de que iba a dimitrar a mas tardar.
Quizas Presencia y Expediente Royuela pensaban que podria haber sido unas semanas antes
pero ha sido unas semanas despues



Monsieur George dijo:


> Desde el Expediente se dijo que iba a dimitir. Como también se dijo de Margarita Robles y Marlaska. Es cierto que de Dolores Delgado se hizo una foto en silla de ruedas llevándola Baltasar Garzón.










Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


La fiscal general Dolores Delgado dimite por razones de salud y deja a su mano derecha La organización profesional mayoritaria en el Ministerio Público reclama la salida de la Fiscal General del Estado por sus «erráticas y sectarias actuaciones»...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jul 2022)

Fernando Presencia Crespo @juez_fpresencia

1h


*Dolores Delgado dimite como Fiscal General del Estado.Álvaro García Ortiz tomará el relevo.

Esperamos que no entre en la narco célula de este sistema podrido. No dudes que te observaremos. 

No vamos a permitir que hayan ruedas de recambio. Dimitir los ya citados o prepararos.*

Jul 19, 2022 · 11:05 AM UTC · Twitter for iPhone
​


----------



## Tigershark (19 Jul 2022)

La Lola se va a los puertos..

Desde que salió sus cuentas en paraíso fiscal lleva lo menos que cuatro meses desaparecida, le ha entrado un ataque de pánico..ja ja que se jodan , ver a esta escoria sufrir y esconderse ya por eso amo el expediente royuela.


----------



## Tigershark (19 Jul 2022)

Entrevista al juez presencia.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (19 Jul 2022)

Minoton dijo:


> Es que los royuelistas son como los magufos plandemistas de la 5 columna y demas, por la red tienen pruebas de todo y la verdad absoluta, pero luego denuncias 0 porque saben que solo venden humo.



Sin entrar en el tema 'grafeno', la teoría medioambiental como explicación racional y creíble para toda la sintomatología covid no tiene nada de magufa.

''En 1889, la electrificación a gran escala debutó en los EEUU, y poco después en
Europa. Este mismo año, como por azar, los médicos se vieron asaltados por
enfermos de la gripe, que hasta entonces sólo aparecía raramente. Los síntomas de las
víctimas eran más bien neurológicos, del estilo de la neurastenia, excluyendo
desórdenes respiratorios. Esa pandemia duró cuatro años y ocasionó al menos un
millón de muertos.
En 2001, el astrónomo canadiense Ken Tapping demostró que los tres últimos
siglos de pandemias gripales estaban relacionado con picos de actividad solar
magnética, con ciclos de once años. Constató asimismo que ciertas epidemias de
gripe se expanden sobre enormes regiones en tan sólo unos días, hecho difícilmente
explicable por el contagio persona a persona. Igualmente, numerosos experimentos
ligados al contagio persona a persona por contacto, por proyección de mucus u otras
procedencias, se revelaron infructuosos.
Desde 1933 hasta nuestros días, los virólogos no pueden presentar ningún estudio
experimental demostrando que la gripe se propaga por contacto normal entre
personas. Todas las tentativas han fracasado.''

EL ARCO IRIS INVISIBLE Una historia de electricidad y vida

Arthur Firstenberg









EL ARCO IRIS INVISIBLE - PDF Free Download


EL ARCO IRIS INVISIBLE Una historia de electricidad y vida Arthur Firstenberg Chelsea Green Publishing White River Junction, Vermont Londres, Reino Unido Copyright 2017, 2020 por Arthur Firstenberg. Todos




docplayer.es


----------



## Descansa Hombre (19 Jul 2022)

Dice el nuevo adalid de la verdad, Alvise Pérez en su telegram: Tres días después de la entrega masiva de audios, Dimite Dolores Delgado.

A río revuelto....


----------



## Kill33r (19 Jul 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Jun 26, 2022
> ¡Escándalo monumental entre los jueces progresistas! Pillado con 1.543.847 euros en un paraíso fiscal Joaquim Bosch, el magistrado considerado como “la voz” de JJPD
> El magistrado, que durante años ha sido el portavoz de la asociación Jueces Para la Democracia, fue expulsado de su junta directiva hace unas semanas junto con la también magistrada Marta Vicente de Gregorio, cuando se supo que ambos togados eran titulares de cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales.
> 
> ...



Que maravilla
Todo compartimentado, todo exclarecerdor
He bajado a comprar arena para el gato, y la Vane ayer se vio el vídeo de ixtebe
Increíble como un canal casi cerrado por el juez Jadea con la espalda oliendo a hombre,ha conseguido el efecto contrario
Maravilla


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jul 2022)

*CAE ADRIANA LASTRA Y ANA PASTOR TIENE QUE CERRAR SU TWITTER A COMENTARIOS
RESUMEN DE NOTICIAS*
**










precisamente anoche lo vi yo. el video esde hace 1 o 2 dias. No recuerdo en que minuto barajaban otra vez la alta probabilidad ( Presencia tenia una creencia firme personal suya) de que iban a venir dimisiones de las citadas. Si no tan pronto como hoy. " Despues del verano" comento
no recuerdo segundo exacto
​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Jul 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​




Al psiquiatrico ya con este colgao


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jul 2022)

a ver si alguien me hacen un resumen de lo alvise









LA ESTOCADA DE ALVISE PÉREZ, LOS ARCHIVOS ENTREGADOS AL JUEZ DEJAN AL DESCUBIERTO LA MAFIA DE LA PARTITOCRACIA, SUCESOS ESPAÑA


EL ARCONTE EN TELEGRAM




invierte.biz








*TAL Y COMO DIJO EL JUEZ PRESENCIA CAYÓ DOLORES DELGADO EL ESLABÓN MÁS DÉBIL*
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jul 2022)

( SANTI ROYUELA )

* LA FISCAL GENERAL, DOLORES DELGADO, ABANDONA SU CARGO. ROMPE EL CONTRATO CON LA NARCOCÉLULA *

5525 visualizaciones 19 j
​


----------



## Descansa Hombre (19 Jul 2022)

Alvise dice en su telegram que no, que lo de D.D. es cosa suya:

''Periodistas reconocidos de Iberoamérica reconocen los audios publicados por mí como el motivo de la dimisión de Dolores Delgado.

El Nacional, medio más leído de Venezuela y gran parte del Continente, también constata esta tesis y publicará esta semana una entrevista completa al respecto.

Lo que no aparece en la mafia mediática nacional, explota a nivel internacional. 

(Por cierto; Mañana Argelia interrumpirá todo intercambio de información anti-terrorista con España)''

Jajaja éste juega fuerte!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Jul 2022)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Alvise dice en su telegram que no, que lo de D.D. es cosa suya:
> 
> ''Periodistas reconocidos de Iberoamérica reconocen los audios publicados por mí como el motivo de la dimisión de Dolores Delgado.
> 
> ...



Lo mismo da ... es todo uno. 
pero bien los detalles del impacto de su parte


----------



## Minoton (20 Jul 2022)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Sin entrar en el tema 'grafeno', la teoría medioambiental como explicación racional y creíble para toda la sintomatología covid no tiene nada de magufa.
> 
> ''En 1889, la electrificación a gran escala debutó en los EEUU, y poco después en
> Europa. Este mismo año, como por azar, los médicos se vieron asaltados por
> ...



"
Desde 1933 hasta nuestros días, los virólogos no pueden presentar ningún estudio
experimental demostrando que la gripe se propaga por contacto normal entre
personas. Todas las tentativas han fracasado.'' 

Tu has tenido pareja alguna vez?.... has tenido contacto con tu pareja griposa y luego la has pillado tu?, seguramente si.....asi que dudo que los virologos no tengan ningun estudio, porque es algo evidente que pasa.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Jul 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Por favor, Don Uritorco, ¿no me conoce usted todavía? ¿cuánto tiempo llevamos ya con esta historia? No estamos hablando de si el sistema se va a suicidar o no, estamos hablando de que algunos foreros le restan total credibilidad al ER.



Efectivamente, el ER es la mayor patraña que se ha inventado después de los supuestos diarios de Hitler.


----------



## javvi (20 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Efectivamente, el ER es la mayor patraña que se ha inventado después de los supuestos diarios de Hitler.



¿Te han dado ya el premio al forero que más veces a repetido una frase?


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Jul 2022)

javvi dijo:


> ¿Te han dado ya el premio al forero que más veces *h*a repetido una frase?



No te dejes la hache.


----------



## javvi (20 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> No te dejes la hache.



Eil Itler!!!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Jul 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Eil Itler!!!



tontolaba - Wikcionario, el diccionario libre


----------



## javvi (20 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> tontolaba - Wikcionario, el diccionario libre



¿Quién me mandaría hacer caso al cretino number one de la Burbuja? si es que no aprendo, venga majete, que te den a ti y tus diarios de Hitler.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Jul 2022)

javvi dijo:


> ¿Quién me mandaría hacer caso al cretino number one de la Burbuja? si es que no aprendo, venga majete, que te den a ti y tus diarios de Hitler.



Que te den a ti y a tu Expediente Rayuela.


----------



## Kill33r (20 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Que te den a ti y a tu Expediente Rayuela.



Que maravilla 
Empiezas con unos gigas y acabas en la cúpula policial como si de comer pipas se tratase 
Cuanto mediocre sintiéndose inmune 









EdaTV News







www.edatv.news


----------



## Descansa Hombre (20 Jul 2022)

Minoton dijo:


> "
> Desde 1933 hasta nuestros días, los virólogos no pueden presentar ningún estudio
> experimental demostrando que la gripe se propaga por contacto normal entre
> personas. Todas las tentativas han fracasado.''
> ...



Quizás deberías buscar ese estudio de los virólogos que no dudas de que existe, porque tus razonamientos puede que te confundan.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jul 2022)

* SANTI ROYUELA:
LA FISCAL GENERAL, DOLORES DELGADO, ABANDONA SU CARGO. ROMPE EL CONTRATO CON LA NARCOCÉLULA *





*EL ARCONTE : EL ROL DE ALVISE *








LA ESTOCADA DE ALVISE PÉREZ, LOS ARCHIVOS ENTREGADOS AL JUEZ DEJAN AL DESCUBIERTO LA MAFIA DE LA PARTITOCRACIA, SUCESOS ESPAÑA


EL ARCONTE EN TELEGRAM




invierte.biz








*TAL Y COMO DIJO EL JUEZ PRESENCIA CAYÓ DOLORES DELGADO *





*CAE ADRIANA LASTRA Y ANA PASTOR TIENE QUE CERRAR SU TWITTER A COMENTARIOS
RESUMEN DE NOTICIAS*









PARA COMUNICACION MAS EL MINUTO EL JUEZ PRESENCIA Y ACODAP ESTA ACTUALIZANDO CADA POCO CON MENSAJES EN TWITTER ULTIMAMENTE








ACDAP (@ACODAP1)


‼️Asociación contra la corrupcion y en defensa de la acción pública. ⚖️Nuestro Presidente es el @Juez_Presencia represaliado por #denunciar #corrupción




nitter.net






https://twitter.com/juez_fpresencia


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jul 2022)

h ttps://www.tiktok.com/@cryptospain/video/7106829737787411718?_t=8U98WnbTg8b&_r=1
Template *public:_media_site_embed_tiktok* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Uritorco (20 Jul 2022)

Novedades en la fosa de Leganés. Voy a echarle un vistazo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jul 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Novedades en la fosa de Leganés. Voy a echarle un vistazo.



no me creo ni un segundo de ese video xD

que si soros 
que si no se que
parece una burla en serio xD


----------



## Kill33r (20 Jul 2022)

Que maravilla
Mañana vuelo a cabo verde, seguro que me encuentro con alguien que ha visto el vídeo de los 48 espíritus removidos al franco style 
 
Mena la que liaste pollito


----------



## Drobed Yug (20 Jul 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Efectivamente, el ER es la mayor patraña que se ha inventado después de los supuestos diarios de Hitler.



Así es. 

Expediente Royuela depende del bombo que se le dé y no de su contenido, al igual que el calentamiento hueval.


----------



## Kill33r (20 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> no me creo ni un segundo de ese video xD
> 
> que si soros
> que si no se que
> parece una burla en serio xD



Me descojono vivo 
Recuerdo a Sánchez Castejón besando a Alexander Soros en el 2019 diciéndole que los 48 estaban controlados, que dijese a su padre que relax, mena y Ruiz ya no están currando 
Patrick Macdowel
Poner fecha pasar limpio y enviar 








Europa no da crédito al 'Catalangate': Bruselas no enviará ninguna comisión a España


George Soros y organizaciones mexicanas: los amigos en la sombra de Citizen Lab, el laboratorio que fabricó el escándalo de espionaje al independentismo




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jul 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Me descojono vivo
> Recuerdo a Sánchez Castejón besando a Alexander Soros en el 2019 diciéndole que los 48 estaban controlados, que dijese a su padre que relax, mena y Ruiz ya no están currando
> Patrick Macdowel
> Poner fecha pasar limpio y enviar
> ...







_no ... pero que vamos... esa nota parece FAKE del 15_
_counterfeit .. un invent de puta madre ¿Sabes? 
 nivel __...guion tarantino colega .. _











​


----------



## Kill33r (21 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> _no ... pero que vamos... esa nota parece FAKE del 15_
> _counterfeit .. un invent de puta madre ¿Sabes?
> nivel __...guion tarantino colega .. _
> 
> ...



Para guión el Santi Millán que tengo entre las manos 
Me ha dicho mi ex de Barcelona, que sabe dónde vive Mena, y que nadie lo ve ni salir del portal
Esta en plan monje capuchino 
Cano Vidal espero saber algo cuando vaya a Gáldar este octubre 
Tengo conocidos militares de años en la Isla 
Preguntaré


----------



## Uritorco (21 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> no me creo ni un segundo de ese video xD
> 
> que si soros
> que si no se que
> parece una burla en serio xD



Deja la hierva y los malos hábitos, que también te están afectando.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jul 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Deja la hierva y los malos hábitos, que también te están afectando.



NO LLEVA DRONGA
ERGO NO COLOCA
Lo analizan en una univeridad ( lotes )


----------



## ShellShock (21 Jul 2022)

¿Dónde se supone que estaban esos cuerpos en San Sebastián de los Reyes? Conozco bien la zona y no sé si se ha mencionado, porque he seguido este tema con interrupciones.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jul 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> ¿Dónde se supone que estaban esos cuerpos en San Sebastián de los Reyes? Conozco bien la zona y no sé si se ha mencionado, porque he seguido este tema con interrupciones.



no lo vas a entender jamas. renuncia. por que es un nonsense total.

lo de la fosa comun es un ya una perdida de tiempo. si no han hecho grabaciones o seguimientos

o no han cogido por banda al tio y le han hecho confesar.

yo paso de dedicarle ni un segundo mas de atencion al tema fosa nave industrial, por que es un tren que paso.


*ELUCUBRACIONES SOBRE LA FOSA = CONFERENCIA DEL OTRO DIA DE ALIADOS ZELENSKY REPARTIENDO RUSIA " CUANDO GANE LA GUERRA " *


----------



## Uritorco (21 Jul 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> ¿Dónde se supone que estaban esos cuerpos en San Sebastián de los Reyes? Conozco bien la zona y no sé si se ha mencionado, porque he seguido este tema con interrupciones.



En esa localidad nunca localizaron la situación exacta de la fosa. Aunque dieron algunas referencias bastante precisas en otros vídeos basándose en las notas manuscritas de Mena y Ruiz.


----------



## Tigershark (21 Jul 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Novedades en la fosa de Leganés. Voy a echarle un vistazo.



Menuda chapuza , en vez de hacerlo por la noche un fin de semana .. no se les ocurre que montar una quedada que sólo faltó la barbacoa..que puto ridiculo ,joder.. puedo imaginar lo que estarán pensando los topillos : te juegas la vida para pasar información y la desperdician de esta manera..
Por cierto lo de soros aunque ya sabido no deja de sorprender. Malditos traidores.


----------



## Bimmer (21 Jul 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Falso dilema - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Dejando a un lado tu intento de echar balones fuera, son tus adalides, los subasteros Royuela, los que más creen en la justicia, por algo han presentado más de 1.000 denuncias ante tribunales de toda España.



Eso no es creer en la chusticia, eso es relleno para el relato del expediente royuela.


----------



## Bloperas (21 Jul 2022)

Estás bobo tú o qué

Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jul 2022)

*EL JUEZ GADEA (AN) CITA A DECLARAR A SANTI ROYUELA EL 15-SEP. UNA INSTITUCIÓN ENTERA CONTRA EL CANAL*

​


----------



## Kill33r (22 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *EL JUEZ GADEA (AN) CITA A DECLARAR A SANTI ROYUELA EL 15-SEP. UNA INSTITUCIÓN ENTERA CONTRA EL CANAL*
> 
> ​



Jadea jadeando 
Vengo de la playa, me he encontrado con un policía municipal y vio ayer el vídeo, dice que vayamos a las puertas de la audiencia cada día en cada citación
Es royuelista 
Maravilla


----------



## Debunker (22 Jul 2022)

Del ER una cosa es 100% cierta para mí, los Royuelas creen con toda seguridad que todas las notas manuscritas de Mena y las cuentas bancarias que publican de todos los políticos, judicatura , policías etc. son ciertas. Es más dicen que el 80% del senado y congreso están pringaos y es más otros están compraos con un carguito que, es de alucine la cantidad de cargos con sueldos astronómicos que, uno se pregunta para que coño sirven esos cargos o que coño hacen. 

Semejante denuncia los pone en riesgo total de ir a la cárcel y que le embarguen hasta los calzoncillos, por dinero no lo hacen, es lo contrario esas denuncias les cuestan dinero a los Royuelas, el canal de Santi en youtube le reporta unos 700 €-mes , hay muchas cosas a que dedicarse en un canal con menos peligro y más jugosos en dinero. 

Que vengas a decir aquí que un mierda que no conocía ni el gato, ese Miguel Frontera , Santi le tiene miedo , demuestra que no tienes ni una neurona, o eres un comprao o un indigente mental. Santi seguro que le tiene miedo a TSJ , a el Juez Gadea y Cia., ellos tienen el gran poder es el enemigo más grande al que te puedes enfrentar y eso ellos con todo el poder absoluto, Santi solo con sus notas y cuentas bancarias que nadie quiere investigar 

Me repugna gente como tú, solo un 1% de que el ER fuera cierto debería ponernos a su favor porque lo que se denuncia es espeluznante y demoledor para los ciudadanos ya que estaríamos en manos más mafiosas que las mafias italianas y todo el sistema no ya corrupto sino super podrido. 

El ER, tiene fácil y moral solución que, se investiguen las notas de Mena , son notas manuscritas de más importancia que una firma de Notario o incluso del Rey por ser muchas y largas notas que una escueta firma , que se investiguen las cuenta bancarias, se demuestra si son ciertas o no y se hace justicia ¿es tan difícil de entender? , ¿no sería eso lo justo?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jul 2022)

*Juzgado Central de Instrucción número 6. Audiencia Nacional. Citaciones para declarar denunciantes de corrupción.*
Jul 22, 2022 | Notas de prensa






Mediante el siguiente escrito, diligencias previas, se notifica la fecha en la que deben asistir a declarar Juan Martínez Grasa, Álvaro Arteaga García, Alberto Royuela Fernández y Santiago Royuela Samit.

Citaciones para declarar


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jul 2022)

DILIGENCIA DE ORDENACION
D. JUAN MANUEL AYLLON ALONSO
En la villa de MADRID, a veinte de julio de dos mil veintidós.
Por presentado el escrito que antecede [ESC:0035189/2022] por el
Procurador D. Miguel TORRES ÁLVAREZ, en nombre y representación de
D. Fernando PRESENCIA CRESPO, incorpórese al Expediente Judicial
Electrónico (Ac. 250).
Se tiene por interpuesto en tiempo y forma recurso de reposición
contra la Diligencia de Ordenación de fecha 5 de julio de 2022 (Ac.
146); conforme al artículo 238 bis de la LECrim, dese traslado al
Ministerio Fiscal y a las demás partes personadas un plazo común de
DOS DÍAS para presentar por escrito sus alegaciones.
Conforme viene acordado en auto de fecha 12 de julio de 2022 (Ac.
266) completado por auto de 13 de julio de 2022 (Ac. 293), y una vez
consultada la agenda de este Juzgado Central, acuerdo señalar la
declaración de los investigados en el modo siguiente:
• Juan Martínez Grasa. Martes, 13 de septiembre de 2022 a las
11:00 horas


2
Líbrense las cédulas correspondientes y entréguense a la UPJAN para
que practique las diligencias de citación con los apercibimientos
legales.
Póngase el contenido de la presente resolución en conocimiento
de S.Sª., doy fe.
MODO DE IMPUGNACIÓN.- Esta resolución no es firme y contra ella cabe
interponer recurso de reposición, con los requisitos establecidos en
el art. 238 bis de la LECrim, ante el letrado de la Administración
de Justicia que la dicta, en el plazo de tres días desde su
notificación.
EL LETRADO DE LA ADMINISTRACION DE JUSTICI






• Álvaro Arteaga García. Martes, 13 de septiembre de 2022 a las
11:00 horas
• Alberto Royuela Fernández. Jueves, 15 de septiembre de 202 a
las 10:00 horas.
• Santiago Royuela Samit. Jueves, 15 de septiembre de 202 a las
10:00 horas.
1 Ac. 331. Número de acontecimiento que genera la presente resolución en el
Expediente Judicial Electrónico


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jul 2022)

RESUMEN RAPIDO PARA VER A QUE ESTARIAN JUGANDO

BANNON CONDENADO EN EL JUICIO QUE TENIA

ESTO VALE PARA VER EL NIVEL DE CONTROLO QUE TIENEN EN USA SOBRE SUS PRESUNTOS PLANES

ASI QUE ESTA LA GENTE ESPERANDO A VER QUE PASA. A VER SI ES ALGO QUE ESTE CONTROLADO. O ES UNA CAGADA.

EMOCION INTRIGA xD








*sercorimo ... * @sercorimo  

Who is next?
Trump?









sercorimo ...


Who is next? Trump?




anonup.com




Robert Wakefield
 



queda la apelacion.
el JESUITAZO BANNON va sobradisimo y descojonandose de que se va a salir con la suya 
pero el SHITSHOW ya apesta.





404 | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





estan estirando el cuento este y lo del robo electoral demasiado para tener un como sistema de DOS PAPAS DOS PRESIDENTES
eso apesta a JESUITADA y querer enmascarar toda la mierda de LLORIQUEOS DE QUE MALO ES BIDEN Y EL DEEP STATE 
La gente ya pasa un puñao de lo que digan todos y los cuentos para estirar el chicle​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jul 2022)

*CONCENTRACIÓN EL 28 DE JULIO DE 11h A 17h. MADRID, ANTE EL T.S. JUDICIALIZACIÓN EXP. ROYUELA*
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jul 2022)

VAYA PELICULAS QUE SE MONTA EL SANTI 

ME DA IGUAL LO QUE SANTI PIENSE DE LO QUE HAY O DEJA DE HABER EN LA NAVE

NAVE = OPORTUNIDAD PERDIDA

TODA LO DEMAS BLA BLA BLA BLA BLA BLA


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Jul 2022)

VUELVE LA FASE 

SANTI GUIONISTA DE CINE

Que no interesa elucubrar que podria pensar o dejar de pensar el tio de la nave.

ya de igual. ni de pvto palo vais a conseguir meter mano a las naves ya.

Perder tiempo con "guiones" de cine de "como creo yo que se siente el de la nave" vale de zero ya 













​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *EL JUEZ GADEA (AN) CITA A DECLARAR A SANTI ROYUELA EL 15-SEP. UNA INSTITUCIÓN ENTERA CONTRA EL CANAL*






Steve Bannon fue declarado culpable esta tarde.








Legal Expert Mike Davis: Judge Screwed Up and Would Not Allow Steve Bannon to Put Up a Defense in Court -- Case Will End Up at Supreme Court


Since Monday morning former Chief Strategist for President Trump faced a one-sided and biased court in Washington DC. He was charged with not honoring a subpoena from the January 6 Committee. The Jan. 6 Committee is a selected group of Democrats and two Republicans who are running America’s...




www.thegatewaypundit.com





*video. el tio esta confiadisimo *









NEO ONE


NOW - Steve Bannon: "The gutless members of that show trial J6 committee didn't have the guts to come down here and testify in open court." -disclosetv




anonup.com





experto legal. ya lo daba mas que por condenado. puesto que no le habian permitido presentar sus pruebas 
Hoy mismo Mike Davis y The Article III Project se pronunciaron sobre el caso de Steve Bannon antes de que se anunciara el veredicto.
Davis predijo que la sentencia saldría esta tarde y que Steve Bannon sería declarado culpable.


> << Espero que el jurado termine declarano culpable Bannon --- porque no le dieron la oportunidad ni de presentar su defensa.
> Esto va al circuito de DC que esta copado por por las "liberales" ( " progresistas " )  de Obama, por lo que
> tendrá que ser resuelto por la Corte Suprema,
> para corregir este error atroz que afecta a todos los presidentes en el futuro”.



@mrddmia



*"The judge INTENTIONALLY subverted the law"*
Legal Expert Mike Davis: Judge Screwed Up and Would Not Allow Steve Bannon to Put Up a Defense in Court — Case Will End Up at Supreme Court
By Jim Hoft Published July 22, 2022 at 3:13pm


"El juez subvirtió INTENCIONALMENTE la ley"
Experto legal Mike Davis: El juez metió la pata y no permitió a Steve Bannon presentar una defensa en el tribunal - El caso terminará en la Corte Suprema
​


----------



## Debunker (23 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> RESUMEN RAPIDO PARA VER A QUE ESTARIAN JUGANDO
> 
> BANNON CONDENADO EN EL JUICIO QUE TENIA
> 
> ...



Cualquiera sabe lo que ocurrió en EEUU en las elecciones y la guerra encarnizada entre Trump y el sistema, lo que está claro y cristalino es que esas elecciones de forma fraudulenta o no, quitaron del poder a Trump y pusieron a Biden, los resultados de la elección Biden los vemos con nitidez, más agenda 2030, más cultura woke hasta las náuseas y el mundo en un conflicto que nos pone en serio peligro de una IIIGM nuclear, la locura de Satán.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Jul 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Cualquiera sabe lo que ocurrió en EEUU en las elecciones y la guerra encarnizada entre Trump y el sistema, lo que está claro y cristalino es que esas elecciones de forma fraudulenta o no, quitaron del poder a Trump y pusieron a Biden, los resultados de la elección Biden los vemos con nitidez, más agenda 2030, más cultura woke hasta las náuseas y el mundo en un conflicto que nos pone en serio peligro de una IIIGM nuclear, la locura de Satán.



LO LAS ELECCIONES SE A CONVERNTIDO EN UN CUENTO Y UNA DISTRACCION. CADA DIA SACAN UNA EXCUSA NUEVA PARA "DESPERTAR A LOS BORREGOS" Y NO HACER NADA OTROS 6 MESES

Y ENCIMA EL PERMITIR ESAS COSAS TAMBIEN ESTA VALIENDO PARA IMPLANTAR CADA VEZ MAS MUCHAS DE LAS AGENDAS NWO
SIN VUELTA ATRAS

Lo que tiene que ver con el Expediente Royuela. Es que los tarados mentales americanos que tendrian poder hacer algo de verdad y supuestamente quisieran .... en realidad debe ser 4 pvtos viejos con la cabeza amueblada de tonterias masonas de juicios y supoenas y gilipolleces y cuentos chinos mandarios... que lo interesa a nadie .. mas alla de la oligarquia cercana al Estado y masonada.
que al mismo tiempo son los primeros IGNORAR TODA LEY y todas esas tonterias cuando les coviene mas

ASI QUE YA VEREMOS POR QUE COMO EL MODELO SEA EL MISMO EN EL TEMA DE " JUDICIALIZAR EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA"
seria un modelo destinado a enrredar pensando por gente muy vieja que no sabe ni en que mundo vive ya

​


----------



## Debunker (23 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> pues a eso me refiero. los supuestos " patriotas" son tan subnormales o mas que los " woke " y esta dispuestos a tratar cualquier mierda de conflicto binario dual.
> asi que estan vendiendo ese rollo de que hay que comer mierda y tragar injusticias por que "es parte del plan para despertar a los borregos"
> 
> FALSO
> ...




Sí , es como si ya estuviera escrito nuestro destino y final de esta civilización, yo necesito esperanza y prefiero pensar en una lucha entre el bien y el mal y que el bien ganará. 

El sufrimiento humano, para mí, es como un alarido de terror en medio del universo, muchas veces hago el ejercicio de elevarme por encima del planeta y a mi mente acuden los niños-as violados hasta la muerte que en esos momentos están sufriendo esos abusos y son millones por todo el planeta, al que está muriendo de hambre o mal nutrición, el que está´siendo asesinado-a , el que está siendo torturado, el que está sufriendo una injusticia del copón, etc. solo en un puto minuto y las víctimas son millones y su alarido de dolor conmueve las entrañas del planeta , busco desesperadamente , el gozo real , la alegría cierta , la bondad, la solidaridad de verdad y solo pequeñas ráfagas, apenas perceptibles, llegan a mi cerebro.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (23 Jul 2022)

Donad que el hachis esta subiendo de precio por la hiperinflacion.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (23 Jul 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Sí , es como si ya estuviera escrito nuestro destino y final de esta civilización, yo necesito esperanza y prefiero pensar en una lucha entre el bien y el mal y que el bien ganará.
> 
> El sufrimiento humano, para mí, es como un alarido de terror en medio del universo, muchas veces hago el ejercicio de elevarme por encima del planeta y a mi mente acuden los niños-as violados hasta la muerte que en esos momentos están sufriendo esos abusos y son millones por todo el planeta, al que está muriendo de hambre o mal nutrición, el que está´siendo asesinado-a , el que está siendo torturado, el que está sufriendo una injusticia del copón, etc. solo en un puto minuto y las víctimas son millones y su alarido de dolor conmueve las entrañas del planeta , busco desesperadamente , el gozo real , la alegría cierta , la bondad, la solidaridad de verdad y solo pequeñas ráfagas, apenas perceptibles, llegan a mi cerebro.



La esperanza, lejos de ser algo negativo, es también la constatación de nuestras limitaciones para comprender otras realidades que co-existen con la que nosotros estamos experimentando, y que en mi opinión están empezando a dar la cara. Si esa 'esperanza' no es digamos beata, sino el resultado de un intento profundo de aprehensión y comprensión del presente, entonces empiezan a producirse esas ''pequeñas ráfagas, apenas perceptibles'' de alegría, de 'gozo real' que llegan a tu cerebro, .... y al mío, y al de mucha otra gente. Estamos pensando el mundo después de ''esto'', balbuceándolo, comenzando a darle forma conforme a unos profundos deseos de encontrar un nuevo hogar, una Tierra muy lejos de la que hoy conocemos sin embargo la misma que hoy pisamos....pero limpia de podredumbre.
Apoyamos sin casi darnos cuenta una Fuerza muy superior a lo comprensible, formamos parte de élla, está llamada a poner fin a este sindiós le pese a quien le pese. Quienes en su imaginario están aferrados al relato oficial no tienen futuro. Da igual cualquier cosa que tengan prevista y programada, no lo conseguirán.


----------



## Debunker (23 Jul 2022)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Apoyamos sin casi darnos cuenta una Fuerza muy superior a lo comprensible, formamos parte de élla, está llamada a poner fin a este sindiós le pese a quien le pese. Quienes en su imaginario están aferrados al relato oficial no tienen futuro. Da igual cualquier cosa que tengan prevista y programada, no lo conseguirán.



Dios te oíga


----------



## Tigershark (24 Jul 2022)

Alguien sabe que pasó con el programa de ayer de Santi con el juez presencia.


----------



## Kill33r (25 Jul 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Dios te oíga




“y el mundo entero se insubordinará contra el juego de los poderosos, la secreta hermandad de los grandes que tramaba la esclavización de los pueblos. Los escasos jefes honrados se unirán y los culpables serán derrocados”


----------



## Bloperas (25 Jul 2022)

Lo más decente que puedes hacer en tu vida ahora mismo.

Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jul 2022)

Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz dijo:


> *@elgatochimpliflinguir *









​  

​


----------



## Debunker (25 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Lo que tiene que ver con el Expediente Royuela. Es que los tarados mentales americanos que tendrian poder hacer algo de verdad y supuestamente quisieran .... en realidad debe ser 4 pvtos viejos con la cabeza amueblada de tonterias masonas de juicios y supoenas y gilipolleces y cuentos chinos mandarios... que lo interesa a nadie .. mas alla de la oligarquia cercana al Estado y masonada.
> que al mismo tiempo son los primeros IGNORAR TODA LEY y todas esas tonterias cuando les coviene mas
> 
> ASI QUE YA VEREMOS POR QUE COMO EL MODELO SEA EL MISMO EN EL TEMA DE " JUDICIALIZAR EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA"
> seria un modelo destinado a enrredar pensando por gente muy vieja que no sabe ni en que mundo vive ya




Para mí lo peor que pudo hacer el ER fue crear un relato de masonadas, conspiraciones y su puta madre, lo dije aquí , lo dije en los comentarios del canal de Santi y le escribí a Santi.

Para rematar, también le advertí a Santi, éste se pone delante de las cámaras para relatarnos la filosofía de salvación de Confucio, Buda y el oriente con prácticas que a la gran mayoría de occidentales nos resultan ridículas y que lo son, más aún para quien conoce esas sociedades que a lo largo de milenios han cometido las mayores injusticias contra su población y han impuesto a través de su filosofía y cultura una dictadura bestial donde el santón vive de puta madre a costa de la ignorancia de los demás. 

Los "viejos" que, tanto despreciáis la generación actual, están de vuelta de muchas cosas que vosotros aún no alcanzáis a ver y usan los comodines que les vienen en gana para sus propósitos , cuando vas a la profundidad de los hechos , solo hay una verdad : acciones dirigidas única y exclusivamente a enriquecerse brutalmente que además les concede poder para escapar de responsabilidades , son gente tan podrida que, no tienen ideales ni de masones ni de su puta madre, todo se reduce a acumular riqueza y poder caiga quien caiga. *Eso es exactamente el ER, una banda de criminales ladrones , así de prosaico, no hay más. *

Santi le ha hecho un flaco favor al ER sumergiéndolo en conspiraciones , masones y teorías absurdas o no, que llevan pululando por el planeta cientos de años sin que, hasta ahora se haya probado nada de nada. Encuadrar un expediente dentro de la conspiranoia cuando los datos que se aportan no se pueden demostrar, ver o medir, es condenar el expediente a la conspiración de lo oculto y ahí quedará.


----------



## Kill33r (25 Jul 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Para mí lo peor que pudo hacer el ER fue crear un relato de masonadas, conspiraciones y su puta madre, lo dije aquí , lo dije en los comentarios del canal de Santi y le escribí a Santi.
> 
> Para rematar, también le advertí a Santi, éste se pone delante de las cámaras para relatarnos la filosofía de salvación de Confucio, Buda y el oriente con prácticas que a la gran mayoría de occidentales nos resultan ridículas y que lo son, más aún para quien conoce esas sociedades que a lo largo de milenios han cometido las mayores injusticias contra su población y han impuesto a través de su filosofía y cultura una dictadura bestial donde el santón vive de puta madre a costa de la ignorancia de los demás.
> 
> ...











Un general desvela el “apoyo masónico” al Rey Juan Carlos en una transición “producida” por los norteamericanos


Manuel Fernández-Monzón sitúa a Carrero Blanco como el “líder de la pretransición”




www.elplural.com


----------



## Kill33r (25 Jul 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Para mí lo peor que pudo hacer el ER fue crear un relato de masonadas, conspiraciones y su puta madre, lo dije aquí , lo dije en los comentarios del canal de Santi y le escribí a Santi.
> 
> Para rematar, también le advertí a Santi, éste se pone delante de las cámaras para relatarnos la filosofía de salvación de Confucio, Buda y el oriente con prácticas que a la gran mayoría de occidentales nos resultan ridículas y que lo son, más aún para quien conoce esas sociedades que a lo largo de milenios han cometido las mayores injusticias contra su población y han impuesto a través de su filosofía y cultura una dictadura bestial donde el santón vive de puta madre a costa de la ignorancia de los demás.
> 
> ...














Felipe VI: Los masones españoles conceden al Rey su más alta distinción


La Gran Asamblea de la Masonería Española ha concedido, "en votación blanca y sin mácula", su más alta distinción al rey Felipe VI.




okdiario.com





Pegate el barrigazo majo


----------



## Debunker (25 Jul 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Felipe VI: Los masones españoles conceden al Rey su más alta distinción
> 
> 
> La Gran Asamblea de la Masonería Española ha concedido, "en votación blanca y sin mácula", su más alta distinción al rey Felipe VI.
> ...



escribir sin explicaciones por no poner un tocho lleva a confusiones y malinterpretaciones, mi punto de vista no es que los masones no existen, por supuesto existen, pero no los mueve ninguna ideología, ningún proyecto sobre la humanidad, equivocado o no, son simples criminales ladrones que, se aglutinan en grupos más o menos grandes para protegerse de sus crímenes y tener poder en las altas esferas que les facilita el crimen y su inviolabilidad, pero lo más importante es que la conspiración masónica lleva siglos dando vueltas y haciendo lo que les place, todavía, excepto que me demostréis lo contrario, no he visto ni a un solo masón condenado por algo, ni vemos nada en los medios relacionados con ellos en cientos de años, es decir oficialmente no existen , existen solo en libros especializados que casi nadie lee y no van a ninguna parte y estos libros más que la denuncia de los delitos y crímenes masónicos, se dedican a denunciar la parafernalia de sus ritos, ninguna denuncia encuadrada en los masones ha tenido jamás éxito , al contrario dichas denuncias son aplastadas y olvidadas en el cajón de la historia, los rituales masones satánicos no son tanto por su creencia y adoración a la bestia, son una forma de adoración a si mismos que tienen derecho a todo por encima de todos, vulgares criminales cuyo poder se lo concede su maldad y la ignorancia de las masas .

Por supuesto, para mí, el ER no debe encuadrarse con los masones incluso aunque los masones estuvieran en el ER , sino con lo que es, una banda de criminales a los que solo les interesa el dinero, sino hubiera dinero no habría ER por mucho masón que hubiera. 

Es mi punto de vista .


----------



## Bimb0 (25 Jul 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Para mí lo peor que pudo hacer el ER fue crear un relato de masonadas, conspiraciones y su puta madre, lo dije aquí , lo dije en los comentarios del canal de Santi y le escribí a Santi.
> 
> Para rematar, también le advertí a Santi, éste se pone delante de las cámaras para relatarnos la filosofía de salvación de Confucio, Buda y el oriente con prácticas que a la gran mayoría de occidentales nos resultan ridículas y que lo son, más aún para quien conoce esas sociedades que a lo largo de milenios han cometido las mayores injusticias contra su población y han impuesto a través de su filosofía y cultura una dictadura bestial donde el santón vive de puta madre a costa de la ignorancia de los demás.
> 
> ...



Debió haberse abierto un canal suyo para sus temas y dejar el otro sólo para cosas del ER


----------



## Kill33r (25 Jul 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> escribir sin explicaciones por no poner un tocho lleva a confusiones y malinterpretaciones, mi punto de vista no es que los masones no existen, por supuesto existen, pero no los mueve ninguna ideología, ningún proyecto sobre la humanidad, equivocado o no, son simples criminales ladrones que, se aglutinan en grupos más o menos grandes para protegerse de sus crímenes y tener poder en las altas esferas que les facilita el crimen y su inviolabilidad, pero lo más importante es que la conspiración masónica lleva siglos dando vueltas y haciendo lo que les place, todavía, excepto que me demostréis lo contrario, no he visto ni a un solo masón condenado por algo, ni vemos nada en los medios relacionados con ellos en cientos de años, es decir oficialmente no existen , existen solo en libros especializados que casi nadie lee y no van a ninguna parte y estos libros más que la denuncia de los delitos y crímenes masónicos, se dedican a denunciar la parafernalia de sus ritos, ninguna denuncia encuadrada en los masones ha tenido jamás éxito , al contrario dichas denuncias son aplastadas y olvidadas en el cajón de la historia, los rituales masones satánicos no son tanto por su creencia y adoración a la bestia, son una forma de adoración a si mismos que tienen derecho a todo por encima de todos, vulgares criminales cuyo poder se lo concede su maldad y la ignorancia de las masas .
> 
> Por supuesto, para mí, el ER no debe encuadrarse con los masones incluso aunque los masones estuvieran en el ER , sino con lo que es, una banda de criminales a los que solo les interesa el dinero, sino hubiera dinero no habría ER por mucho masón que hubiera.
> 
> Es mi punto de vista .











Un senador del PSOE, nuevo líder de los masones: su plan para cambiar la Gran Logia


Txema Oleaga ganó contra pronóstico las elecciones y pretende modernizar la organización y adaptarla al siglo XXI. Su victoria ha levantado cierta polémica porque un sector no acepta que sea cargo público




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Debunker (25 Jul 2022)

ACODAP sigue funcionando para mí, de Acodap recoge este artículo un medio digital , 


"La Asociación Contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública, presidida por el juez talaverano Fernando Presencia, viene publicando datos bancarios relativos a evasión de capitales que tienen como protagonistas a altos cargos políticos y judiciales españoles que nadie quiere comprobar. ¿Por qué?.

El 16 de abril de 2019, el Parlamento de la UE aprobó una Directiva de la UE sobre denuncias de irregularidades, que establece estándares mínimos de protección que los países de la UE deben proporcionar legalmente a los denunciantes. Dado que la Directiva es el estándar mínimo, los países de la UE pueden proporcionar una mayor protección para los denunciantes en sus propias leyes nacionales que la que exige la Directiva.

España ha concluido el «período de trasposición» de dicha directiva a la legislación nacional sin que la misma se haya incorporado, lo cuál convierte dicha norma en un texto de aplicación directa por los particulares que denuncien infracciones al derecho comunitario, como puede ser el fraude fiscal, la evasión de capitales, actos de corrupción o abusos.


Las denuncias realizadas por la asociación que lidera Presencia han sido registradas o en juzgados de instrucción o incluso ante la Agencia Tributaria, sin que hasta la fecha las administraciones públicas o judiciales españolas hayan actuado conforme a la directiva: obligación de tramitación, seguimiento y resolución. Es más, la publicación de esos datos ha supuesto la apertura de diligencias contra esta entidad, así como la orden de cierre de la web, violando el art. 19 de dicha Directiva, que establece la prohibición de represalias.

La cuestión es que el nivel de «escandalización» de los órganos afectados por estas denuncias es directamente proporcional a su desinterés por hacer comprobaciones. Los jueces o cargos políticos imputados no son ni los primeros ni los últimos, y Presencia no es la primera persona en España que sufre el acoso estatal por su testimonio incómodo.

La reacción oficial a estas denuncias, de acuerdo a la doctrina de la llamada Directiva Whistleblowing, revela que lo que dice Presencia es cierto."









Las denuncias de corrupción del juez Fernando Presencia son fáciles de comprobar, pero nadie quiere hacerlo - mpr21


La reacción oficial a estas denuncias, de acuerdo a la llamada Directiva Whistleblowing, revela que lo que dice Presencia es cierto.



mpr21.info


----------



## Debunker (25 Jul 2022)

*La mujer que lo perdió todo por denunciar la corrupción del hermano de Ximo Puig*


----------



## Debunker (25 Jul 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Un senador del PSOE, nuevo líder de los masones: su plan para cambiar la Gran Logia
> 
> 
> Txema Oleaga ganó contra pronóstico las elecciones y pretende modernizar la organización y adaptarla al siglo XXI. Su victoria ha levantado cierta polémica porque un sector no acepta que sea cargo público
> ...




No se que quieres demostrarme o decirme con esa noticia, noticia la mar de inocente desde que un minmundi socialista es nombrado gran maestre de su logia con pleno derecho que tiene a reunirse con quién le salga de los huevos y a ser elegido por el grupo para cualquier cargo, vamos tan inocentes como un grupo sindical , político o cultural, eso no es conspiración masónica , o sea no es la masonería que intenta hacerse dueña del mundo e imponer su mando a costa de lo que sea, la que hace u ordena todo tipo de crímenes y delitos para conseguir sus propósitos, son solo un grupo de masones con derecho a serlos, a reunirse y a elegir sus mandos y....?


----------



## Kill33r (25 Jul 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> No se que quieres demostrarme o decirme con esa noticia, noticia la mar de inocente desde que un minmundi socialista es nombrado gran maestre de su logia con pleno derecho que tiene a reunirse con quién le salga de los huevos y a ser elegido por el grupo para cualquier cargo, vamos tan inocentes como un grupo sindical , político o cultural, eso no es conspiración masónica , o sea no es la masonería que intenta hacerse dueña del mundo e imponer su mando a costa de lo que sea, la que hace u ordena todo tipo de crímenes y delitos para conseguir sus propósitos, son solo un grupo de masones con derecho a serlos, a reunirse y a elegir sus mandos y....?



Eres masonazo ehhh 
Ya se os echo una vez, y se huele la segunda 










Gibraltar, lugar de referencia para la masonería española


La decisión de la logia San Juan, la más antigua del Peñón, de realizar sus rituales en castellano a partir de 1828 abre el camino a la iniciación de muchos españoles




www.europasur.es


----------



## Tigershark (25 Jul 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Para mí lo peor que pudo hacer el ER fue crear un relato de masonadas, conspiraciones y su puta madre, lo dije aquí , lo dije en los comentarios del canal de Santi y le escribí a Santi.
> 
> Para rematar, también le advertí a Santi, éste se pone delante de las cámaras para relatarnos la filosofía de salvación de Confucio, Buda y el oriente con prácticas que a la gran mayoría de occidentales nos resultan ridículas y que lo son, más aún para quien conoce esas sociedades que a lo largo de milenios han cometido las mayores injusticias contra su población y han impuesto a través de su filosofía y cultura una dictadura bestial donde el santón vive de puta madre a costa de la ignorancia de los demás.
> 
> ...



Lo de la conspiración judeomasonica no se lo saca de la chistera ,se lo dice Mena a Margarita Robles antes de aceptar el cargo de ministra de defensa , que están trabajando para un orden mundial sionista:


----------



## Kill33r (25 Jul 2022)

Que maravilla
Que va a hacer jadea? Cerrar todo internet?

Hoy ha venido a casa el fontanero, a visto en el salva pantallas a Miguel rix y su documental sobre el narco estado y me dice!
Sabes que el exfiscal Mena y la margarita con conde pumpido son narcoterrorista?
Le he dado 20 euros de propina 
Esto se va de madre


----------



## Tigershark (25 Jul 2022)

Al final el programa con el juez presencia será esta noche en el canal de santiago royuela .


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Jul 2022)

Esto no es coña. Estaba dudando si hacer un pedido de cannabis CBD toda la tarde... y me encuentro ...


ENJOY AN AMAZING WEEK FULL OF LOVE AND SUCCESS, MY BIG, BEAUTIFUL PATRIOTOS!!! VAMONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS!!!









il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : ENJOY AN AMAZING WEEK FULL OF LOVE AND SUCCESS, MY BIG, BEAUTIFUL PATRIOTOS!!! VAMONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS!!!


ENJOY AN AMAZING WEEK FULL OF LOVE AND SUCCESS, MY BIG, BEAUTIFUL PATRIOTOS!!! VAMONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS!!!




gettr.com




JewishEnglishSimpleSearchesyou are protected in the other world and yourprotector is somebody who
is really powerful753960121002474cannabis is only thing that feeds the endocannabinoid system if this system is working properly it would seem
addictive753972361206

estás protegido en el otro mundo y tu protector es alguien que es realmente poderoso

el cannabis es lo único que alimenta el sistema endocannabinoide si este sistema funciona correctamente podria parecer adictivo

________________________________________________________________________

parecer... entendiendo quizas que como es lo unico EXTERNO que lo activa... igual que podria cualquier nutriente sano podria " parecer" adictivo el alimento, si no comes

_________________________________________________________________________


anyway... no se por que habra puesto IL Donaldo exactamente ese post con tantas mayuscualas y con el Vamooooonos que es muy nuestro por una serie razone xD
​


----------



## Kill33r (25 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Esto no es coña. Estaba dudando si hacer un pedido de cannabis CBD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡¡¡España, en ti anidarán los cuervos..pero luego renacerás!!!
¡¡¡Cuendo serpientes vengan a circundar el arco, la sangre troyana, vejada, por las españas...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jul 2022)

vaya por delate que me parece " HOPE PORN" en analisis
por que desconozco que relacion tiene el caso de Hunter Biden con el de BANNON. creo que ZERO
pero lo pongo para que hacerse una idea de las " esperanzas " que tendrian puestas algunos
aun asi el mero hecho de darle un patapum parriba hasta noviembre. A mi personalmente me indica que hay cierto interes por las presuntas ambas partes. en que esto sea un teatro de mierda ( shit show ) eterno en aparentes bucles que lleva asi ya años

↓

*DOES BANNON CONTEMPT CASE OPEN THE DOOR FOR GOP TO COMPEL HUNTER BIDEN TESTIMONY?*
Just The News, Jul 22.

'Trap' set?

'Open the door' and 'Hunter' hit Drop 3852.

2 relevant July 22 Deltas - 'Backfire' & 'Hunters.....'.

'Sometimes allowing your enemies to [openly] attack...'.

7.6K viewsPatrick Henry , aqui la movida para ver mejor 22:47







¿EL CASO DE DESACATO DE BANNON ABRE LA PUERTA A QUE EL GOP OBLIGUE A DECLARAR A HUNTER BIDEN?

Just The News, 22 de julio.


¿Trampa tendida ?


'Abrir la puerta' y 'Hunter' conectan con el DROP 3852.


2 Deltas relevantes del* 22 de julio* - 'Backfire' y 'Hunters.....'


'A veces permitir que tus enemigos ataquen [abiertamente]...'.

____________________________________________________________________________________________​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jul 2022)

Lobos Esteparios

TRAILER OFICIAL del documental LA ORGANIZACIÓN (Expediente Royuela)


> Vais a flipar





t.me/monitoestepario/7991 1.6K viewsJul 25 at 23:21


aparte de flipar con el contenido... con lo que voy a flipar es que voy a esperar valga zero euros xD no 5

la estetica " trippy - triptamina" es muy actual sin dejar de ser sobria y elegante. mola

a la espera de ver el contenido. la produccion y la estetica parece muy solida ​


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (26 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Esto no es coña. Estaba dudando si hacer un pedido de cannabis CBD toda la tarde... y me encuentro ...
> 
> 
> ENJOY AN AMAZING WEEK FULL OF LOVE AND SUCCESS, MY BIG, BEAUTIFUL PATRIOTOS!!! VAMONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS!!!
> ...









*@elgatochimpliflinguir *


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jul 2022)

INTERESANTE.

*LOS 3 REFLEXIONANDO SOBRE LA SITUACION ACTUAL*







*DIRECTO CON ÁLVARO ARTEAGA, DENUNCIANTE DEL EXP. ROYUELA REPRESALIADO POR EL JUEZ GADEA*




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jul 2022)

*YA NO FUNCIONA CON EL VPN LA WEB DE ACODAP

NO SE QUE HAN HECHO NUEVO LO MALOS

PERO SI EL BUZON DE DENUNCIAS *


buzón de denuncias de @ACODAP1, se puede acceder sin problema


...::: Whistleblower Box :::... 
Jul 25, 2022 · 6:59 AM UTC · Twitter for Android


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jul 2022)

Cintora, en paro, se refiere al capo de Atresmedia como "Príncipe de las Tinieblas" es el verdadero presidente de España al servicio de Israel


Un par de consideraciones al contenido de este hilo: Primero.- Cintora no sabe donde tiene que cagar ¡¡¡Y MUCHO MENOS COMER!!! salvo que alguien se lo diga. Es un puto junta-letras y de los mediocres. Segundo.- Lo de que "Me lo ha dicho un ministro" suena a ¡¡¡ME LO HA COMENTADO UN AMIGO DE LA...




www.burbuja.info






*Las agendas de Villarejo: Casals medió con Fernández Díaz para que Asuntos Internos dejara tranquilo al comisario*
 
*El consejero de Atresmedia aparece en varios apuntes de Villarejo en febrero de 2015, según los cuales le dice al comisario que el entonces ministro Fernández Díaz había dado instrucciones para que Asuntos Internos no le molestara. Semanas después, el responsable de esa unidad de la Policía, Marcelino Mar*











Las agendas de Villarejo: Casals medió con Fernández Díaz para que Asuntos Internos dejara tranquilo al comisario


El consejero de Atresmedia aparece en varios apuntes de Villarejo en febrero de 2015, según los cuales le dice al comisario que el entonces ministro Fernández Díaz había dado instrucciones para que Asuntos Internos no le molestara. Semanas después, el responsable de esa unidad de la Policía...




www.publico.es








Apunte de la agenda de Villarejo del 3 de febrero de 2015 donde se recoge la llamada de Mauricio Casals. — Elaboración propia


_PONER FECHA
PASAR A LIMPIO Y ENVIAR _


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jul 2022)

sobre como el escenario en USA es muy parecido. Doble rasero en las instuciones. que no persiguen delitos e indicios gravisimos. en cambio se utilizana ya ni si quiera "partidistamente". Si no directamente para proteger la corrupcion de metamafias como sabemos


03:02 Jul 26 at 03:01

*CHUCK GRASSELY* NOS RECUERDA UN DE ESOS MEMES DE

*"ESPERAR EL PUNTO EXACTO DE COSECHA DEL MAIZ" *

que a saber cuando hostias sera xD




*Whistleblowers’ Reports Reveal Double Standard in Pursuit of Politically Charged Investigations by Senior FBI, DOJ Officials*

*Tampering spanned multiple election cycles, infected investigative activity involving Hunter Biden*










07.25.2022
Los informes de los denunciantes revelan un doble rasero en la búsqueda de investigaciones cargadas de política por parte de altos funcionarios del FBI y del Departamento de Justicia
Las manipulaciones abarcaron varios ciclos electorales, la actividad de investigación infectada involucró a Hunter Biden
WASHINGTON - Múltiples denunciantes del FBI, incluidos los que ocupan altos cargos, están dando la alarma sobre la manipulación por parte de altos funcionarios del FBI y del Departamento de Justicia en investigaciones políticamente delicadas que abarcan desde investigaciones electorales y de financiación de campañas a lo largo de múltiples ciclos electorales hasta actividades de investigación que implican información despectiva sobre las actividades financieras y empresariales en el extranjero de Hunter Biden. Las revelaciones legalmente protegidas al miembro del Comité Judicial del Senado Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa) sugieren que un doble estándar político ha influido e infectado las decisiones




 1.4K viewsAN0N

 AQUI PODEIS VER LOS MEMES QPOST EN GRANDE
Jul 26 at 03:01

se supone que el "maiz cosechado" puede ser cualquiera o cualquier cosa. pero el meme originalmente era mas que nada para
JAMES COMEY

Skull and Bones y director del FBI ( mas lo primero que lo segundo casi )

que aunque le sigamos viendo por ahi. Parece ser que algo raro xD paso con el








12:44 a. m. · 26 jul. 2022·TweetDeck
​


----------



## Debunker (26 Jul 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Eres masonazo ehhh
> Ya se os echo una vez, y se huele la segunda
> 
> 
> ...




  , siento no saber explicarme mejor, lo que yo digo es que la conspiración masónica ha sido denunciada por siglos , no hay una logia masónica que haya sido condenada nunca por sus actividades, el único que se atrevió fue Franco, y si quieres hundir hasta el fondo de los océanos una denuncia solo tienes que relacionarla con la conspiración masónica, eso sin contar el ninguneo, choteo y ridiculización de cualquier denuncia con masones por medio.


----------



## Kill33r (26 Jul 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> , siento no saber explicarme mejor, lo que yo digo es que la conspiración masónica ha sido denunciada por siglos , no hay una logia masónica que haya sido condenada nunca por sus actividades, el único que se atrevió fue Franco, y si quieres hundir hasta el fondo de los océanos una denuncia solo tienes que relacionarla con la conspiración masónica, eso sin contar el ninguneo, choteo y ridiculización de cualquier denuncia con masones por medio.



Lo mismo en bruselas 

Campaña antimasónica en las filas de Scotland Yard 

Quiénes son los masones y por qué están rodeados de secretismo y polémica - BBC News Mundo 
Lo mismo que no se olvidará que expertos virologos y biologos insistieron en la inmunidad de rebaño con ponzoña experimental

De la misma forma, no se olvidará a las ratas 
Costará, será largo, pero muchas de vosotras caeréis


----------



## Peritta (26 Jul 2022)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> La esperanza, lejos de ser algo negativo, es también la constatación de nuestras limitaciones para comprender otras realidades que co-existen con la que nosotros estamos experimentando, y que en mi opinión están empezando a dar la cara. Si esa 'esperanza' no es digamos beata, sino el resultado de un intento profundo de aprehensión y comprensión del presente, entonces empiezan a producirse esas ''pequeñas ráfagas, apenas perceptibles'' de alegría, de 'gozo real' que llegan a tu cerebro, .... y al mío, y al de mucha otra gente. Estamos pensando el mundo después de ''esto'', balbuceándolo, comenzando a darle forma conforme a unos profundos deseos de encontrar un nuevo hogar, una Tierra muy lejos de la que hoy conocemos sin embargo la misma que hoy pisamos....pero limpia de podredumbre.
> Apoyamos sin casi darnos cuenta una Fuerza muy superior a lo comprensible, formamos parte de élla, está llamada a poner fin a este sindiós le pese a quien le pese. Quienes en su imaginario están aferrados al relato oficial no tienen futuro. Da igual cualquier cosa que tengan prevista y programada, no lo conseguirán.



Anoche soñé, bendita ilusión, que mi padre aún vivía y podía ir a preguntarle yo.

Estamos jodidamente solos doña Debunker. Bueno, nos dejaron al Espíritu Santo. Puede que sea ésto a lo que usté llama 'esperanza' y que provoca esas "pequeñas ráfagas a penas perceptibles".

Divina Providencia también se llamaba a esa "Fuerza muy superior a lo comprensible". Suerte dicen los ateos y baraka los musulmanes del norte de África. Pero para mí que es el Corpus Chriti ése que dicen los curas y del que todos formamos parte. 
Total que vuelta al Espíritu Santo ése que decía Jesucristo. 

Nada, de esperanza nada. Fe, puta (o bendita) fe doña Debunker. No la pierda, ...o recupérela.
________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Kill33r (26 Jul 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> , siento no saber explicarme mejor, lo que yo digo es que la conspiración masónica ha sido denunciada por siglos , no hay una logia masónica que haya sido condenada nunca por sus actividades, el único que se atrevió fue Franco, y si quieres hundir hasta el fondo de los océanos una denuncia solo tienes que relacionarla con la conspiración masónica, eso sin contar el ninguneo, choteo y ridiculización de cualquier denuncia con masones por medio.



Jojojojo 
Soy joven, pero jamás olvidaré allá donde vaya, y más los tiempos combulsos que vienen gracias a las logias HDGP 
Amén. 








Por qué el nuevo gobierno de Italia no acepta masones (y qué tienen que ver una logia clandestina y la mafia en esa decisión) - BBC News Mundo


El "contrato de gobierno" firmado por la Liga Norte y el Movimiento 5 Estrellas prohíbe que cualquier masón forme parte del futuro gobierno de Italia. Las razones hay que buscarlas en la historia reciente del país.




www.bbc.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jul 2022)

NEW CBS News.

*Whistleblowers*

2:43 a. m. · 26 jul. 2022·Twitter Web App

*GOP Sen. Chuck Grassley alleges widespread effort in FBI, Justice Dept to downplay negative information about Hunter Biden*









GOP Sen. Chuck Grassley alleges widespread effort in FBI, Justice Dept to downplay negative information about Hunter Biden


Sen. Chuck Grassley says "highly credible" whistleblowers have come forward with information about credible reporting that was labeled as misinformation.




www.cbsnews.com





El senador republicano Chuck Grassley alega un esfuerzo generalizado en el FBI y el Departamento de Justicia para restar importancia a la información negativa sobre Hunter Biden
Grassley, el miembro de mayor rango en el Comité Judicial del Senado, dijo que los denunciantes alegaron que 
los flujos legítimos de información e inteligencia sobre el hijo del presidente fueron caracterizados como probable desinformación o cerrados prematuramente de cara a las elecciones presidenciales de 2020.






*EL TWITTER DEL PRESENCIA FUNCIONA *








Fernando Presencia Crespo (CUENTA OFICIAL) (@juez_fpresencia)


Denunciante de corrupción, Juez y Presidente de ‼️@ACODAP1 ASOCIACIÓN CONTRA LA CORRUPCIÓN Y EN DEFENSA DE LA ACCIÓN PÚBLICA‍⚖️⚖️




nitter.net





PERO EL TUITER DE ACODAP 1 HA CAIDO . HA DESAPARECIDO 


A VER SI ES VERDAD QUE LO QUE DICEN DE QUE "EL MAIZ SERA COSECHADO" CUANDO ESTE EN SU PUNTO ( EN USA ).
AUNQUE VA PARA MESES. CASI AÑOS. SI LO VEMOS


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jul 2022)

*CHUCK GRASSLEY Y LA COMISION DEL SENADO DE ASUNTOS DE SEGURIDAD NACIONAL Y ASUNTOS GUBERNAMENTALES*
*SON LOS AUTORES REALES 

DE ESE NFORME POR EL CUAL LOS " SERVICIOS SECRETOS DE VENEZUELA "
" HABRIAN COBRADO A MARGARITA ROBLES O ZAPETERO "*


AL QUE LE HAYA COBRANDO POR EL INFORME ... QUE LE DEVUELVAN LA PASTA O PARTE. POR QUE EL INFORME ES HIPERCOJONUDO. PERO NO ES NADA CONFIDENCIA
ES UNA COMISION DE INVESTIGACION ESPECIAL DEL SENADO USA PUBLICADA EN AMAZON DESDE EL 23 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2020

*↓*



*Hunter Biden, Burisma, and Corruption: The Impact on U.S. Government Policy and Related Concerns Tapa blanda – 23 Septiembre 2020 *
de Committee on Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs US Senate (Author), Committee on Finance Majority Staff US Senate


https://www.hsgac.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/Ukraine%20Report_FINAL.pdf















Y AL FINAL VIENE A DEMOSTRAR QUE EL HUNTER BIDEN ES UN PVTO PELIGRO PARA LA SEGURIDAD NACIONAL
por que esta en la cama con todo el mundo.
Desde niñas hasta el CCP chino | BURISMA | trafico de todo lo traficable |
y esta mas que chantajeado y sobornando

Y denuncia como esa informacion se ignora y se niegan a investigarla LA JUDICATURA | EL FBI | Y TODAS LAS INSTITUCIONES que deberia hacerlo de oficio. O incluso cuando se le presentan pruebas documentales SOLIDAS en una COMISION ESPECIAL

ergo se induce la tesis de que tarde temprano ( DEBERIA DE ) haber PIM PAM EN EL CULO a nivel masivo a todas estos carguitos e instituciones

Pim Pam en el culo = a ya se vera en que se concreta. pero es espera que se algo MUY DEFINITIVO​


----------



## Debunker (26 Jul 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Lo mismo en bruselas
> 
> Campaña antimasónica en las filas de Scotland Yard
> 
> ...





Kill33r dijo:


> Jojojojo
> Soy joven, pero jamás olvidaré allá donde vaya, y más los tiempos combulsos que vienen gracias a las logias HDGP
> Amén.
> 
> ...



*Ojalá fueran solo los masones., somos todos los humanos y no cambiamos *

*Huéspedes del tiempo: cinco lecciones magistrales de la historia de la humanidad*


Lo que sí publica ahora por primera vez en nuestro país el sello Arpa es un librito exquisito que desgrana las conclusiones más esenciales y asombrosas de su magna obra anterior, una "obra maestra de la destilación" historiográfica -en palabras de *John Barkham*- con el sucinto título de 'Lecciones de la Historia' .

Los propios autores explican su génesis en el prólogo a esta descripción general de *las tendencias y lecciones derivadas de cinco mil años de historia mundial* y examinadas desde una docena de perspectivas (geografía, biología, raza, carácter, moral, religión, economía, socialismo, gobierno, guerra, crecimiento y decadencia, y progreso): "Tras terminar 'La historia de la civilización' hasta 1789 releímos los diez volúmenes con vistas a publicar una edición revisada que corregiría muchos errores de omisión, de hechos o de imprenta. En este proceso tomamos notas de acontecimientos y comentarios que *podrían iluminar asuntos actuales, probabilidades futuras, la naturaleza del hombre y la conducta de los Estados*. El siguiente ensayo es el resultado". 

*1. La historia no es una ciencia*
"Obviamente, la historiografía no puede ser una ciencia. Solo puede ser una industria, un arte y una filosofía: una industria al sacar a la luz los hechos, un arte al establecer un orden significativo en el caos de materiales, una filosofía al buscar perspectiva y esclarecimiento. (...) Puesto que el hombre es un momento en el tiempo astronómico, un huésped transitorio de la ciencia, una espora de su especie, un esqueje de su raza, un compuesto de cuerpo, carácter y mente, un miembro de una familia y una comunidad, un creyente o un escéptico de una fe, una unidad en una economía, quizá un ciudadano de un Estado o un soldado de un ejército, podemos preguntarnos bajo los epígrafes correspondientes -astronomía, geología, geografía, biología, etnología, psicología, moralidad, religión, economía, política y guerra- qué tiene que decir la historia sobre la naturaleza, la conducta y las perspectivas del hombre".

*2. La geografía es la matriz de la historia*
"La historia humana es un pequeño punto en el espacio y su primera lección es la modestia. En cualquier momento un cometa podría acercarse demasiado a la tierra y poner patas arriba nuestro pequeño globo o asfixiar a hombres y pulgas con gases y calor; o un fragmento del sonriente sol podría deslizarse de forma tangencial -como algunos piensan que hizo nuestro planeta hace unos momentos astronómicos- y caer sobre nosotros en un abrazo feroz que acabaría con toda pena y dolor. Aceptamos esas posibilidades con calma y respondemos al cosmos con las palabras de Pascal: 'Cuando el universo aplasta al hombre, este seguirá siendo más noble que aquel que lo mata, porque sabrá que está muriendo, mientras que de su victoria el universo no sabrá nada'."


Cuando el universo aplasta al hombre, este seguirá siendo más noble que aquel que lo mata, porque sabrá que está muriendo


"La geografía es la matriz de la historia, su madre nutricia y su severo hogar. Sus ríos, lagos, oasis y océanos atraen a los colonos a sus costas porque el agua es la vida de organismos y ciudades y ofrece caminos baratos para el transporte y el comercio. Egipto era el regalo del Nilo, y Mesopotamia construyó sucesivas civilizaciones entre los ríos y a lo largo de sus afluentes; India fue la hija del Indo, del Brahmaputra y del Ganges; China debía su vida y sus pesares a los grandes ríos que a menudo se salían de sus cauces y fertilizaban la vecindad con sus desbordamientos. Italia ornamentó los valles del Tíber, del Arno y del Po. Austria creció a lo largo del Danubio, Alemania del Elba y el Rin, Francia del Ródano, el Loira y el Sena. Petra y Palmira se nutrían de oasis en el desierto".

*3. La historia es un fragmento de la biología*
La historia es un fragmento de la biología: la vida del hombre es una parte de las vicisitudes de los organismos de la tierra y del mar. A veces, paseando a solas por el bosque en un día de verano, escuchamos o vemos el movimiento de un centenar de especies de seres que vuelan, saltan, se arrastran o escarban. Los animales se escabullen asustados ante nuestra llegada; las aves echan a volar; los peces se dispersan en el arroyo.


De pronto percibimos a qué peligrosa minoría pertenecemos en este planeta imparcial, y durante un momento sentimos como claramente lo sienten estos diversos moradores, que somos unos intrusos en su hábitat natural. Entonces todas las crónicas y logros del hombre encajan humildemente en la historia y perspectivas de la vida polimórfica; toda nuestra competición económica nuestra lucha por aparearnos, nuestro ansia y nuestro amor y nuestro pesar y nuestra guerra, son similares a la búsqueda, el apareamiento, la lucha y el sufrimiento que se esconden bajo estos árboles caídos o en las aguas o entre las hojas.

*4. Las guerras no han disminuido ni van a hacerlo*
"La guerra es una de las constantes de la historia y no ha disminuido con la civilización y la democracia. En los últimos tres mil cuatrocientos veintiún años de historia registrada sólo doscientos sesenta y ocho no han visto ninguna guerra. Hemos reconocido que la guerra es actualmente la principal forma de competición y selección natural en la especie humana. 'Polemos pater pantón', dijo Heráclito; la guerra, o la competición, el origen de todas las cosas como la potente fuente de ideas, invenciones, instituciones y estados. La paz es un equilibrio inestable que solo puede ser preservado por la supremacía reconocida o la igualdad de poder. Las causas de la guerra son las mismas que las causas de la competición entre individuos: codicia, belicosidad y orgullo; el deseo de alimento, tierra, materiales, combustibles, dominio. El estado posee nuestros instintos sin nuestros frenos".


"Algunos conflictos son demasiado fundamentales para ser resueltos mediante negociación; y durante las prolongadas negociaciones, la subversión no cesa. Un orden mundial no llegará por medio de acuerdos entre caballeros, sino a través de una victoria tan decisiva de uno de los grandes poderes que le permita dictar e imponer el derecho internacional como hizo Roma de Augusto Aurelio".

*5. El progreso no está garantizado*
"Puesto que no hemos admitido ningún cambio sustancial en la naturaleza humana durante los tiempos de la historia, habrá que descartar todos los avances tecnológicos como meros medios nuevos para conseguir viejos fines: la adquisición de bienes, la persecución de un sexo por el otro, la superación de la competición, la lucha de las guerras. Uno de los desalentadores descubrimientos de nuestro desilusionante siglo es que la ciencia es neutral: matará por nosotros tan fácilmente como sanará, y destruirá por nosotros más fácilmente de lo que pueda construir. Qué inadecuado parece ahora el orgulloso lema de Francis bacon: '¡El conocimiento es poder!'"


"Para quienes estudiamos la historia no solamente como un recordatorio y advertencia de las locuras y crímenes del hombre, sino también como un recuerdo alentador de las almas generadoras, el pasado deja de ser una deprimente cámara de los horrores; se convierte en una ciudad celestial, un espacioso país de la mente en el que un millón de santos, estadistas inventores, científicos poetas artistas, músicos, amantes y filósofos aun viven y hablan, enseñan y tallan y cantan. El historiador no solo se lamentará por no haber ningún significado en la existencia humana, excepto el que el hombre pone en ella; que sea nuestro orgullo que nosotros mismos podamos dar sentido a nuestras vidas y a veces darles un significado que trascienda la muerte". 










Huéspedes del tiempo: cinco lecciones magistrales de la historia de la humanidad


El matrimonio Durant probablemente fuera la pareja de historiadores más popular de todos los tiempos y ahora se traduce por primera vez al español sus 'Lecciones de la Historia' (Arpa)




www.elconfidencial.com





*El último párrafo del artículo es un querer y no poder. *

*En 5.000 años de historia humana solo hubo 268 años de paz , no correlativos sino en pequeños periodos a través de la historia, el ser humano es muy hijo de puta , antes de caer un poder ya hay otro para sustituirlo, yo la verdad no se que coño hacemos aquí , la naturaleza es violenta, el planeta es violento, el universo es violento y el ser humano se lleva la palma en violencia y destrucción y aunque te libres por un milagro de la violencia , te espera la muerte que puede ser lenta y agónica además de violenta. *


----------



## Descansa Hombre (26 Jul 2022)

Puede parecer un poco 'off topic', a mi no me lo parece...

Este Alpiste Pérez está haciendo 'méritos'. De su tlgrm...

''Un nuevo 'error' del fiscal Antidroga frena otro caso por blanqueo contra la mafia holandesa.

La Sala de lo Penal de la Audiencia Nacional acuerda «dar por concluida» una pieza separada por blanqueo contra cuatro narcos detenidos en Málaga en 2018.

¿La versión oficial?
Un “error involuntario”; El fiscal Antidroga a cargo del caso se olvidó de prorrogar correctamente la instrucción.

¿La versión real?
No sé; os he enviado 15GB de información en donde podéis escuchar cómo se soborna a jueces y fiscales en este país.

Atad cabos vosotros y preguntáos si un sistema tan corrupto se cambia votando… o se cambia como esta Comunidad lo quiere cambiar.''

A mi no me deja comentar, pero bueno no sé, yo lo veo un poco 'embaladísimo', no?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jul 2022)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Puede parecer un poco 'off topic', a mi no me lo parece...
> 
> Este Alpiste Pérez está haciendo 'méritos'. De su tlgrm...
> 
> ...



naaaa dejalo ,,, que de pol culo un rato xD

vaya cachondo el juez con la excusita de


"uy.. que fallito.. me he dejado prescribir el caso haha ..."









que menos que señalarlo


----------



## Tigershark (26 Jul 2022)

Por regla general los que se chotean de la conspiración judeomasonica franquista son masones no falla .Hay muchos libros de ex-miembros explicando cómo manejan la política .


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Jul 2022)

Como se nota que el megalomano juez tiene animo de lucro, menudo jeta vividor. Ya ha encontrado petroleo en el tolili ese. A mi ya me puede denunciar que le aguarda una demanda de incapacitacion firmada por 2 medicos; mis padres a los que vejó, ninguneó y se quedo con la pasta.

Lo que no ha logrado la AN lo lograriamos nosotros, venga, ambulancia, inyeccion y bata verde.


EDITO: BIEEEEN chapada la cuenta de twister de ese friky


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jul 2022)

MISS SUNShINE LAS VEGAS GADEA

HA CERRADO TAMBIEN LA CUENTA PERSONAL DEL JUEN PRESENCIA EN TWITTER.

LO QUE NO SE ES POR QUE TWITTER LE HACE CASO. A VER SI ELON TERMINA DE HUNDIRLO DE UNA VEZ  



https://mobile.twitter.com/juez_fpresencia


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jul 2022)

*IL DONALDO TRUMPO PRESIDENTO
REPARTIENDO ANIMOS ENTRE LOS IBERO AMERICANOS*




il Donaldo Trumpo @ilPresidento
3h













il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR


GETTR is a brand new social media platform founded on the principles of free speech, independent thought and rejecting political censorship and “cancel culture”. With best in class technology, our goal is to create a marketplace of ideas in order to share freedom and democracy around the world.




gettr.com




Posted on 7:53 PM · Jul 26th, 2022
188 Likes
31 Reposts​


----------



## Uritorco (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Jul 2022)

SENADOR CHUCK GRASSELY ESTAN PIM PAM MARTILLO PILON CON SU TEMA ESPECIAL

CON LO QUE VENDRIA A SER LA DENUNCIA DE CORRUPCION DE JUSTICIA INTERIOR Y FBI

QUE NO INVESTIGAN LA CORRUPCION

HABLARA EN LA FOX EN DIRECTO






​ 
PÀTEL OTRO FULANO ... CONCRETA DE CUANTO SERA EL NUEVO PATATUM PARRIBA DE ESPERA 


Just a reminder that Kevin set his alarm for September.

32 viewsFreedom Belle , AQUI LO QUE DICE PATEL 2:13​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Jul 2022)

*JUST IN - U.S. Department of Justice has a criminal probe against Donald Trump*
*Washingon Post claims.*







@disclosetv

t.me/FreedomBelleDataDrops/12389

43 viewsFreedom Belle , Jul 27 at 02:05

Puede que lo veamos incluso detenido y todo. no tendria nada de particular 

los comentarios en twitter entre el descojone y el descojone ademas por lo lento del film xD

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Jul 2022)

*Clandestine’s Newsletter


Grassley and Durham Hone in on Their Next Target 

*








Grassley and Durham Hone in on Their Next Target


Revealing letter from Senator Chuck Grassley pertaining to the FBI coordinated effort with the DNC to label the Hunter Biden laptop as “disinformation”. Grassley alleges there’s a grander conspiracy by the FBI and DOJ to assist the DNC in election fraud.




bioclandestine.substack.com






Clandestine
2 hr ago​Reveladora carta del senador Chuck Grassley sobre el esfuerzo coordinado del FBI con el DNC para calificar el portátil de Hunter Biden como "desinformación". Grassley alega que hay una conspiración mayor por parte del FBI y el DOJ ( Departamento de Justicia ) para ayudar al DNC en el fraude electoral.









GOP Sen. Chuck Grassley alleges widespread effort in FBI, Justice Dept to downplay negative information about Hunter Biden


Sen. Chuck Grassley says "highly credible" whistleblowers have come forward with information about credible reporting that was labeled as misinformation.




www.cbsnews.com






Ahora, parecería que todo el mundo ha olvidado, pero las afirmaciones de que el FBI/DOJ es corrupto y/o trabaja con el DNC/Estado Profundo, solían ser consideradas como cosas chifladas Q. Ahora es ampliamente considerado como una realidad. Sólo un recordatorio amistoso de que esto es una prueba, no líneas rojas y numerología.

Lo que encuentro más curioso, es el momento de todo esto; ya que uno de los individuos responsables de etiquetar falsamente el portátil de Biden como "desinformación", el agente supervisor de inteligencia del FBI Brian Auten, también resulta ser uno de los 30 citados por la Investigación Durham a través de los juicios de Danchenko que se avecinan por su participación en la interferencia electoral de 2016.​
Auten entrevistó a Igor Danchenko, que fue la principal fuente del dossier Steele, utilizado para espiar y desprestigiar ilegalmente a Trump antes y después de 2016.

Se está formando una tendencia con el agente del FBI Auten, y la ayuda a los políticos del DNC / Deep State en las elecciones presidenciales:

-2016 fue uno de los agentes que legitimó la desinformación de un espía ruso Danchenko, para crear legalmente la vía de espiar a Trump para ayudar al DNC en las elecciones presidenciales.

-2020 fue uno de los agentes que deslegitimó la información EXACTA sobre Hunter Biden, etiquetándola como "desinformación rusa", para ayudar al DNC en las elecciones presidenciales.

Este mismo tipo resulta estar en el lugar correcto en el momento adecuado cada 4 años, y resulta estar etiquetando erróneamente la desinformación rusa como legítima, y etiquetando la información legítima como desinformación rusa. Todo lo cual resulta beneficiar al DNC cada vez...

Esto debería aterrorizar a todos los seres humanos en la Tierra, que un agente no elegido de la comunidad de inteligencia de los EE.UU. tiene el poder de convertir los hechos en una teoría de la conspiración y convertir la teoría de la conspiración en un hecho. La distorsión de la verdad de este hombre tiene la capacidad de alterar los resultados de las elecciones presidenciales de EE.UU., y por lo tanto afecta el bienestar de cada organismo en la planta.









FBI analyst who labeled Hunter Biden evidence 'disinfo' linked to next Durham case


The FBI analyst accused of wrongly labeling evidence about Hunter Biden as disinformation has been linked to special counsel John Durham's upcoming trial.




www.washingtonexaminer.com





Desde mi punto de vista, parece que estas filtraciones de Grassley y los denunciantes del FBI están programadas de acuerdo con los próximos juicios de Durham Danchenko. Estas filtraciones son un elemento narrativo para insertar los nombres clave en la atmósfera, y preparar al público para lo que se avecina. Recuerde, los juicios de Durham son tanto para educar al público y normalizar esta realidad, como para la Justicia.

Además, demuestra que hay mucho más por venir de Durham. Confirma que encontró la conspiración dentro del FBI y el DOJ allá por 2016 para ayudar al DNC en las elecciones. En cuanto a si podrá o no responsabilizar legalmente a alguien, y hasta qué punto, eso es un asunto completamente distinto, pero podemos ver que lo encontró, y está haciendo su debida diligencia tanto para exponerlo al público, como para hacer que los perpetradores rindan cuentas.

Recuerde el nombre de Brian Auten, ya que pronto será de gran importancia.

-Clandestine


53 viewsFreedom Belle , 02:52​


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Jul 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


>



Caso de represaliado por un ayuntamiento corrupto con 19 denuncias falsas a intento de incapacitacion con informes falsos. Mis padres medicos ambos le ofrecen ayuda y este megalomano y su zumbada Lidia nos ningunean, vejan y se quedan con la pasta. Y se dedican a manipular , mentir y hacer que me bloqueen cuando cuento el caso. Y encima una asociacion contra la corrupcion que se niega a facilitar las hojas de reclamaciones, eso es CACADAP, al talego ya por favor.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Jul 2022)

seguir a Santi y Presencia | Acodap por telegrema | tambien Asociacion Victimas de los Politicos suele tener updates

↓









Twitter suspende las cuentas del juez Fernando Presencia y de ACODAP - El Diestro


Twitter suspende las cuentas del juez Fernando Presencia y de ACODAP




www.eldiestro.es





↓









ACODAP (CANAL OFICIAL)


ACODAP: ‼️Asociación contra la corrupcion y en defensa de la acción pública.⚖️Presidente Juez Fernando Presencia. ‍⚖️




t.me







*‼Gadea cierra el buzón de denuncias en España amparado por la Directiva Europea y cuentas twitter.*





*JAVIER VILLACORTA saca a la luz el plan de SÁNCHEZ para acabar con los ROYUELA y el JUEZ PRESENCIA*


Probad RUMBLE o algua de esas



sobre lo del poker ...
JUGANDO AL POKER.... ONLINE .... NO PUEDE HABER NADA MAS LOL QUE FIARSE DE EL POKER ... ONLINE​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Jul 2022)

*CHUCK GRASSLEY ( SANTO PATRON DE LOS WHISTLEBLOWERS EN USA ) 
POR TODOS LADOS ESTOS DIAS *



elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> sobre como el escenario en USA es muy parecido. Doble rasero en las instuciones. que no persiguen delitos e indicios gravisimos. en cambio se utilizana ya ni si quiera "partidistamente". Si no directamente para proteger la corrupcion de metamafias como sabemos
> 
> 03:02 Jul 26 at 03:01
> 
> ...













 sercorimo ... reposted 




* Charlie Lost in the Woods {*_*}* @Quilibet  9 hours ago

*↓ *


One of the deltas.... 07/27/2019 13:51:46
3521

*Farms produce* ………
5:5
Q

*POR CIERTO CHUCK GRASSLEY ESTARIA AHORA ... EL TERCERO 3º EN LA " LINEA SUCESORIA " PARA SER PRESIDENTE 
SI ALGO PASARA CON BIDEN | KAMALA Y PELOSI | *









Intel/Tweet/GETTR/Truth SEARCH RESULTS


Search Terms: ##3521




qagg.news




​


  


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jul 2022)

*Senator Grassley Alleges FBI ‘Scheme’ to Silence Negative Hunter Biden Information*













Senator Grassley Alleges FBI ‘Scheme’ to Silence Negative Hunter Biden Information


Several "highly credible whistleblowers" told Chuck Grassley about the FBI's "scheme" to label and discredit negative news about Hunter Biden as "disinformation."




news.yahoo.com




Diana Glebova Tue, July 26, 2022 at 8:45 AM·2 min rea

Several “highly credible whistleblowers” told Republican Senator Chuck Grassley about the FBI’s “scheme” to label and discredit negative news about Hunter Biden as “disinformation” before the 2020 election, according to letters obtained by CBS.

“The information provided to my office involves concerns about the FBI’s receipt and use of derogatory information relating to Hunter Biden, and the FBI’s false portrayal of acquired evidence as disinformation. The volume and consistency of these allegations substantiate their credibility and necessitate this letter,” Grassley wrote in a July 25 letter to FBI Director Christopher Wray and Attorney General Merrick Garland.
Grassley claimed a 2020 intelligence assessment about Biden’s criminal financial history was used by the FBI Headquarters to “improperly discredit negative Hunter Biden information as disinformation.”
“The allegations provided to my office appear to indicate that there was a scheme in place among certain FBI officials to undermine derogatory information connected to Hunter Biden by falsely suggesting it was disinformation,” Grassley, the ranking member on the Senate Judiciary Committee, said in the letter.
our privacy preferences.

Grassley then alleged that another investigation into Biden was ordered closed by agent Timothy Thibault one month before the 2020 election, allegedly due to risk of “disinformation.”

EN ESPAÑOL 

Varios "denunciantes altamente creíbles" informaron al senador republicano Chuck Grassley sobre el "esquema" del FBI para etiquetar y desacreditar las noticias negativas sobre Hunter Biden como "desinformación" antes de las elecciones de 2020, según las cartas obtenidas por CBS.
"La información proporcionada a mi oficina implica preocupaciones sobre la recepción y el uso por parte del FBI de información despectiva relacionada con Hunter Biden, y la falsa presentación por parte del FBI de las pruebas adquiridas como desinformación. El volumen y la consistencia de estas alegaciones corroboran su credibilidad y hacen necesaria esta carta", escribió Grassley en una carta del 25 de julio al director del FBI, Christopher Wray, y al fiscal general, Merrick Garland.

Grassley afirmó que una evaluación de inteligencia de 2020 sobre el historial financiero criminal de Biden fue utilizada por la sede del FBI para "desacreditar indebidamente la información negativa de Hunter Biden como desinformación".

"Las alegaciones proporcionadas a mi oficina parecen indicar que hubo un plan entre ciertos funcionarios del FBI para desacreditar la información despectiva relacionada con Hunter Biden sugiriendo falsamente que era desinformación", dijo Grassley, el miembro de mayor rango en el Comité Judicial del Senado, en la carta.

nuestras preferencias de privacidad.


Grassley alegó entonces que otra investigación sobre Biden fue ordenada cerrar por el agente Timothy Thibault un mes antes de las elecciones de 2020, supuestamente por riesgo de "desinformación"


"Según las alegaciones, toda la información fue verificada o verificable a través de órdenes de registro criminal. Además, el ASAC Thibault supuestamente ordenó el cierre del asunto sin proporcionar una razón válida como lo requieren las directrices del FBI", dice la carta.

*
Grassley pidió al FBI que diera a conocer los registros clave sobre las investigaciones de Biden antes del 8 de agosto, y dijo que si las acusaciones son ciertas, la agencia y el Departamento de Justicia por "estar corrompidos hasta la médula".*


"Si estas acusaciones son ciertas y precisas, el Departamento de Justicia y el FBI están -y han estado- corrompidos institucionalmente hasta hasta la médula".​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jul 2022)

*CHUCK GRASSLEY ( SANTO PATRON DE LOS WHISTLEBLOWERS EN USA ) 
POR TODOS LADOS ESTOS DIAS *




*EL CASO QUE : SI ALGO PASARA CON BIDEN | KAMALA
| Y NANCY PELOSI |
INDISPOSICION |RESIGNATION | LO QUE SEA *


*....CHUCK SERIA.... *



*CHUCK GRASSLEY ESTARIA AHORA ... EL TERCERO 3º EN LA " LINEA SUCESORIA " 
PARA SER PRESIDENTE 
SI ALGO PASARA CON BIDEN | KAMALA Y PELOSI | *




DUDO QUE LO VAYA A HACER.
PERO SI QUE ESTAN ENSEñANDO UNA POSIBLE MANO
Y LUEGO DEJAR PASAR EL TIEMPO COMO SIEMPRE xD
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jul 2022)

*¿ PODRIA SER UN FAROL O UN DESPIESTE ESA MANO... DE CHUCK GRASSLEY SITUADO EL TERCERO EN LA LINEA SUCESORIA PRESIDENCIAL? *

*POR DETRAS TAN SOLO DE KAMALA Y NANCY PELOSI 

*

D & Frenz Forwarded from Robin Stoughton





t.me/DANON1776/13203 2.1K viewsD Anon, Jul 28 at 00:05

 PERO... DICE LA TELE QUE EL VIAJE DE PELOS A CHINA

ES UNA RED LINE DE ESAS 



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jul 2022)

*DIRECTO CON EL JUEZ FERNANDO PRESENCIA. 

CONCENTRACIÓN MAÑANA 28 JUL EN EL TS. DE 11 A 17h*

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jul 2022)

* ‼El juez Fernando Presencia inaugura su canal Telegram‼ *









ACODAP (CANAL OFICIAL)


ACODAP: ‼️Asociación contra la corrupcion y en defensa de la acción pública.⚖️Presidente Juez Fernando Presencia. ‍⚖️




t.me












Expediente Royuela Canal Oficial


Canal Oficial del Expediente Royuela




t.me


----------



## Bimb0 (28 Jul 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Caso de represaliado por un ayuntamiento corrupto con 19 denuncias falsas a intento de incapacitacion con informes falsos. Mis padres medicos ambos le ofrecen ayuda y este megalomano y su zumbada Lidia nos ningunean, vejan y se quedan con la pasta. Y se dedican a manipular , mentir y hacer que me bloqueen cuando cuento el caso. Y encima una asociacion contra la corrupcion que se niega a facilitar las hojas de reclamaciones, eso es CACADAP, al talego ya por favor.



Llevas años con esta mierda. Cuánto decías que te habían tangado?


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Jul 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Llevas años con esta mierda. Cuánto decías que te habían tangado?




No es la cantidad, es reavivir mi trauma por traicion y abandono ese farloper.


----------



## Kill33r (28 Jul 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Llevas años con esta mierda. Cuánto decías que te habían tangado?



Solo mena unos 6000 millones


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jul 2022)

FRAN PAREJO Y SU RECIENTE EXPERIENCIA INTENTANDO HACER VALER LOS ARGUMENTOS CIENTIFICOS ANTE UN JUEZ

*<<VENGO NEGRO >>

Presunta prevaricación judicial, en expediente de vacunación a una menor. El juez no leyó ni un informe, ni un papel, dictando resolución manifiestamente injusta.*

_



<< muchos Abogados nos hemos dado cuenta que muchos Jueces ya no leen... ningun papel ... > 

Hacer clic para expandir...


_








UN SALTO QUÁNTICO (Por Fran Parejo)


Tope de Gama en Conspiraciones, Consciencia e Inteligencia Híperdimensional.




t.me





PASA QUE SE CURRA EL FRAN PAREJO EL FAMOSO INFORME HIPER DOCUMENTADO REALIZADO POR UN DOCTOR EN QUIMICAS

con argumentos aptos para normies | todo ciencia oficial y oficialista

que incluye la version del propio sistema como la Spike que esta reconocido por el sistema y varias otras

y llega el juez *Y NI SE LO LEE.* es decir : no me interesa

dice que se quiere querella contra el propio Juez. por que es que directante dicta un auto sin ni si quiera se digna mirarse el estudio

nota: las vistas y audiencias SON PÚBLICAS.

EL VIDEO ME HA RECORDADO A LA SITUACION DE SANTI EN LA SALA DEL JUICIO. IGNORAN LAS PRUBAS DOCUMENTALES Y FUERA.
SIMULAN QUE NO EXISTEN QUE SUS OJOS NO VE LAS PRUEBAS MATERIALES ENCIMA DE LA MESA Y FUERA


MINUTO 14:30

*TRES JUECES ---  3 --- QUE SE HAN ABSTENIDO PARA NO COMERSE " EL MARRON" DE TENER TRABAJAR *

Ante otra querella o demanda que tiene interpuesta el Fran Parejo por delito de " Manipulacion Genetica " en otro caso.
3 que han salido por patas


SI NO HAY CASERA ... NOS VAMOS
​


----------



## Bimb0 (28 Jul 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Solo mena unos 6000 millones



No era marzal el que decia que ese era el dinero que manejaba mena? xd


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jul 2022)

* Don Alberto Royuela se encuentra ahora en Madrid frente al Tribunal Supremo 

*
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jul 2022)

Alvise Pérez

*La Audiencia Nacional cita como testigos a los Ministros Marlaska y Robles y exige desclasificar los documentos del software de espionaje Pegasus.*


El suplicatorio del juez llegará en unas horas al Consejo de Ministros y se abordará mañana mismo por Ley.

36.8K viewsedited 12:07​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jul 2022)

*Published* July 28, 2022 2:03am EDT
*Joe Biden met with at least 14 of Hunter’s business associates while vice president*
*Si esas alegaciones ( de los denunciantes ) son precisas... El departamendo de Justicia y el FBI hasta corruptos hasta la medula *
*












Joe Biden met with at least 14 of Hunter’s business associates while vice president


President Biden met with at least 14 of his son's business associates from the U.S., Mexico, Ukraine, China and Kazakhstan while he was vice president in the Obama White House.




www.foxnews.com




* By Jessica Chasmar  | Fox News  Video


*FBI and Justice Department allegedly buried information on Hunter Biden: Reports*
El FBI y el Departamento de Justicia habrían enterrado información sobre Hunter Biden: Informes

White House correspondent Jacqui Heinrich has the laest on FBI *whistleblower* accusations and political investigations on 'Special Report​


----------



## Kill33r (28 Jul 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> No era marzal el que decia que ese era el dinero que manejaba mena? xd



De 2005 a 2008 solo con Amsterdam Holanda mena ingresaba 1.3 millones de euros cada 15 días 
Sin contar vaporizaciónes 
Sin contar amaños por encargo de sentencias 
Sin contar denuncias archivadas 
Sin contar ningún otro territorio de venta de droga y armas
Estamos hablando que sólo de 2020 a 2022 se proponía por la logia recaudar 20000 millones para la agenda globalista .


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> EN RESUMEN : PUEDE SER CUALQUIERA DE LAS 18 AGENCIAS OFICIALES. NO HA FALTA QUE SEA LA C:I:A:
> 
> SI ANTES USA TENIAN 17 AGENCIAS RECONOCIDAS. Y ACABAN DE LANZAR UNA NUEVA DE INTELIGENCIA ESPACIAL
> 
> ...











Freedom Belle Data Dumps _*✝✝✝*_

Forwarded from MJTruth US (MJTruth (CandlesInTheNight))
 


#POTUS is at Bedminster for the LIV golf tournament.

#SpaceForce logo on his shirt!!! 
It also says President Donald Trump on his shirt.
_*

*_ Vicky minardi
@thestormhasarrived17

t.me/FreedomBelleDataDrops/12505

71 viewsFreedom Belle , Jul 28 at 21:36​


----------



## Uritorco (29 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *¿ PODRIA SER UN FAROL O UN DESPIESTE ESA MANO... DE CHUCK GRASSLEY SITUADO EL TERCERO EN LA LINEA SUCESORIA PRESIDENCIAL? *
> 
> *POR DETRAS TAN SOLO DE KAMALA Y NANCY PELOSI
> 
> ...



*Nos harías un gran favor si dejases de llenar este hilo de cochambre irrelevante.*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jul 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> *Nos harías un gran favor si dejases de llenar este hilo de cochambre irrelevante.*



no te enteras de nada

trato de hacer una prognosis de si van a entrullar a todos estos, para tener aun mas argumentos para luego ir contra el actual estado de las cosas
y de si alguien tiene capacidad para tumbar el status quo .. o no... o si ...
y cuanto tardaria.
para que las partes, vayan ajustando las fuerzas que cada cual tenga


de eso es de lo que iban las 2 o 3 ultimas paginas


----------



## Uritorco (29 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> no te enteras de nada
> 
> trato de hacer una prognosis de si van a entrullar a todos estos, para tener aun mas argumentos para luego ir contra el actual estado de las cosas
> y de si alguien tiene capacidad para tumbar el status quo .. o no... o si ...
> ...



No tengo yo la culpa de que esa porquería que te fumas te deje en tan mal estado.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jul 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> No tengo yo la culpa de que esa porquería que te fumas te deje en tan mal estado.



SI NO TIENE DROGA
ESTA DESDROGUEINIZADA
SOLO TIENE LOS ANTIOXIDANTES Y ANTI INFLAMATORIOS


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jul 2022)

Kash Patel




https://truthsocial.com/@Kash/posts/108715173228436308



_ Una total falta de accountability en el FBI por parte de Chris Wray: El mismo agente (Auten) que verificó las falsas órdenes FISA basadas en Steele, es el mismo agente que trabajó con Danchenko para obtener información falsa, es el mismo agente que encubrió la investigación de Flynn, y el mismo agente que etiquetó falsamente la investigacion del portatil de Hunter Biden como desinformacion de Rusia. 
Gracias a Grassley y algunos denunciantes, podemos obtener algunas respuestas - #FWK Proporciona los documentos:_

A total lack of accountability at the FBI by Chris Wray: The same agent (Auten) who verified the Bogus Steele based FISA Warrants, is the same agent that worked Danchenko for false intel, is the same agent that ran cover for Flynn investigation, and same agent that falsely labeled Hunter Biden laptop Russia disinfo. How is he still employed? thanks to Grassley and some *whistleblowers*, we may get some answers- #FWK Provides the docs:
fightwithkash.com/articles/gra



https://truthsocial.com/@Kash/108715173228436308


----------



## Debunker (29 Jul 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> *Nos harías un gran favor si dejases de llenar este hilo de cochambre irrelevante.*




Yo agradezco esos post del @elgatochimpliflinguir, más o menos conozco las denuncias que él expone de EEUU, pero la evolución de esas denuncias de corrupción en EEUU son un espejo donde podemos reflejar el ER y saber más o menos como se desenvolverá y evolucionará , el sistema es calcado . Así que no es irrelevante además mantiene el hilo con tráfico.

Lo único que no me gusta de los post de @elgatochimpliflinguir es el excesivo adorno de sus post, pero eso es estético y cada uno tiene su estética.


----------



## Peritta (29 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ...y de si alguien tiene capacidad para tumbar el status quo .. o no... o si ...
> y cuanto tardaria.
> para que las partes, vayan ajustando las fuerzas que cada cual tenga



No sé lo que tardaría Hércules en limpiar los establos de Augías, que debía de ser más guarro que su ganado, pero tuvo que desviar un río y no sé si haría muchos pantanos como hiciera el General Bajito.

Sí señor, somos más cabritos que borregos. El borreguismo es más propio de orientales y de gente de las estepas, y siempre nos ha ido mejor con un buen cabrero más que con unos malos pastores. Que no hace falta que vengan los lobos porque ya nos muerden los perros.

-Cabayero, cabayero...

Una dictadura es algo muy noble. Los republicanos romanos los elegían con más frecuencia de lo que suponemos, para poner orden en la jaula de grillos en las que a veces se convertía el senado.

-Anda, vete a llamar a Catón, o aquí hay más que puñaladas.
-Joer, si ya le hemos llamado más veces que a De Gaulle. Además ya debe de estar viejo y cascarrabias y nos va a poner la cara colorada a todos.
-Bueno, pues llama al sobrino.

Total que al dictador hay que elegirle. Debe ser persona de prestigio reconocido por la mayoría de la población. Ya dije -y que se joda quien no lo haya leído- que la diferencia entre el dictador y el tirano es que el dictador es el primero en cumplir lo dictado y da ejemplo, y el tirano se pasa lo dictado por el arco de la entrepierna.

Ahora lo que tenemos con los "estados de emergencia", "excepción", "alarma" (alarma antifascista decía el otro), es una dictadura encubierta.

¿A ver si no?.

*CARTA A NAYIB BUKELE*
(Se queda libre y, como el Mágico Gonzalez, no tiene cláusula de rescisión. A ver si le van a fichar los argentinos y nos sale luego más caro).

116 días sin asesinatos en El Salvador.
Bien, no solo están retirando malandros de San Salvador sino que las fuerzas policiales actúan en otras ciudades.

¿Son los mismos policías que había antes de don Nayib?.
Joer, qué cosas.
Si es así, entonces El Salvador aún tiene a la administración sin corromper. Bien por ustedes.

Yo es que escribo desde España y aquí, y éso que dicen que somos el "primer mundo", éste es un problema "mu" gordo y que va a peor.
A la administración (toda una picadora de carne), no hay gobierno capaz de torcerle el aparejo como ésta no quiera. Y así debería de ser si ésta fuera imparcial y no hubiera maffias (clicas decís ustedes) de funcionarios acampando en ella y campeando bajo su paraguas.

El corporativismo gremial es uno de nuestros principales defectos y en la administración uno nunca sabe dónde acaba la red mafiosa y empieza la cadena de favores.
No, nuestra administración no es neutral, está trufadita de topos, submarinos e infiltrados de los partidos políticos y sociedades secretas más o menos mandilonas, de traidores al servicio de potencias extranjeras u oscuros intereses y no hay quien la meta en cintura.
De modo que se ven unas injusticias que tiembla El Misterio.

Avisados váis.

¿Seguro que no ha contratado policías nuevos, o solo ha hecho que la policía colabore con el ejército?.
Bueno, si ha contratado más policías y más gente para la seguridad, la inteligencia y tal, ya está tardando don Nayib en pensar qué hacer con toda esa gente una vez que el problema se haya acabado.

Tras acabar con cualquier guerra hay que pensar qué hacer con el ejército licenciado. A mí se me ocurre que les pongan de interventores o de "asuntos internos" para controlar a la administración y que ésta no se desmande ni se corrompa.

Lealtad al país y güevos con diéresis le han echado, no tienen que demostrarlos. 

Ni aprobar ninguna oposición ni tener título cum-laude.

Jua, jua, jua por no llorar.
_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza,


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jul 2022)

* Ana Tarradillos ( Ana Rosa Quintana 2 ) a Villarejo 
<< aquí ,, comiendo pollas >> *



joder. el complejo mediatico empresarial pseudo cultural de Podemos

esta haciend suyo el tema de las cloacas con esa mentalidad que tienen solipsisas e interesada de mente colmena insectoide

ahora las cloacas son una cosa que esta ahi, para evitar que SU COLMENA INSECTOIDE perviva 

Lo que pase con los demas no existe.. es mas, es parte tambien de las cloacas , por que son su colemna

Bueno. El caso que estan publicando tambien buen material entresacado como 


" Lo de Villarejo Contra la mente colmena insectoide podemita "
pero aun asi es digno de ver 
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jul 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo agradezco esos post del @elgatochimpliflinguir, más o menos conozco las denuncias que él expone de EEUU, pero la evolución de esas denuncias de corrupción en EEUU son un espejo donde podemos reflejar el ER y saber más o menos como se desenvolverá y evolucionará , el sistema es calcado . Así que no es irrelevante además mantiene el hilo con tráfico.
> 
> Lo único que no me gusta de los post de @elgatochimpliflinguir es el excesivo adorno de sus post, pero eso es estético y cada uno tiene su estética.



exacto exacto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jul 2022)

* MENSAJE DE SANTI ROYUELA A MARGARITA ROBLES, ZAPATERO Y PATRICK MCDOWELL *



*SANTI TIENE QUE ENTENDER QUE ESTA GENTE NO VE SUS VIDEOS . Y LE IMPORTA 2 MIERDAS*

o veran alguno. pero desde luego que *NO " siguen su canal "*

veran alguna cosa suelta. ni si quiera gente " de ellos". osea ahora mismo esta hablando al aire.

Es " delusional" pensar que NADIE estos se va a tratar 1 hora de video saltando de temas .. hablando a velocidad X 0.5 (lento )


DE HECHO NO ME LO HE VISTO NI YO

HAY QUE SUPERAR ESA FASCIONACIO CON "las redes sociales". las REDES SOCIALES no son nadie. son la mitad bots y lerdos.

eso no es una ventana para lanzar ahi llamamientos en plan "el viejo de la montaña" a que una red invisible de " seguidores" lo cumplan

ni de coña. Es un canal MUY MINORITARIO de cuatro gatos. que es totalmente ECLIPASADO por el torrente de FAKENEWS por ejemplo de la MENTE COLMENA INSECTOIDE PODEMITA
que ni sabe que coño es el expediente royuela. Pero si sabe que Villarejo " acosaba a podemos"

para ellos las cloacas y la meta mafia son : VILLAJERO | " LA POLICIA PATRIOTA FACHA " y " TODOS LOS QUE SACAN CUENTAS FALSAS A PABLO IGLESIAS"
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jul 2022)

BOMBAZO. Mararena Olona abandona la política.


Jajajajajajajajaja totalmente de acuerdo. No pueden ser más SUBNORMALES los nacionalpagafantas. Siempre deseando el bien a quienes les desean la muerte y son responsables de las putadas que les pasan. Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk Así está España, con un ADN de tarados por los...




www.burbuja.info






@Macarena_Olona


*SE VA DE BLANCO CON PREDOMINANCIAS DE BLANCO *



*Y COLORES CLAROS EN LA ESCENA *











*QUE PUEDE QUE LIBEREN EL RESTO DE POSIBLES CUENTAS DE PARAISOS FISCALES DE APROX 80% POLITICOS DEL CONGRESO*








PP
PODEMOS
ESQUERRA
BILDU
CIUDADANOS
*VOX*



VEREMOS A VER QUE NOS DEPARA EL FUTURO
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jul 2022)

SEGUNDO EXACTO DEL TURRON
DONDE LA BENI LE DICE COSAS AL PRESENCIA
 vaya captura 
​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Jul 2022)

TRAILER "LA ORGANIZACIÓN" Presuntamente, 
el mayor escándalo de la historia de España​

• 25 jul 2022

*miguelrix*

Trailer del documental "La organización" (sobre el Expediente Royuela).Un documental de Miguel Rix, con música original de Cristina Muneta. Presuntamente, el mayor escándalo de la historia reciente de España. Con: Alberto Royuela Fernández, Santiago Royuela Samit, Catalina Samit Izco, Alberto Royuela Samit y Juan Martínez Grasa.
Estreno 1 de agosto online en pago por visión a través de:
https://miguelrix.com/

Estreno en cines 24 y 25 de septiembre, Barcelona. 1 y 2 de octubre en Madrid. Reserva de entradas (a partir de agosto) en: https://miguelrix.com/


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jul 2022)

​
zerohedge

@zerohedge​


Whistleblowers:
FBI Manipulating 'Domestic Terrorism' Data To Fit Biden Narrative
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jul 2022)

CADA VEZ QUE SANTI HACE UN RAZONAMIENTO HABLANDO DE

_" MASA "_

_"ESTO ES UNA MASA"_

_" ESTO NO PARA DE CRECER DIA A DIA "_

( 20 PERSONAS EN EL OTRO DIA)





↓

...
*ESTA MAS CERCA DE COMERSE OTROS 5 AñiTOS BIEN AGUSTO EN PRISION *




*ESTO JAMAS VA A SER UN MOVIMIENTO DE " MASAS "
NI SI QUIERA DE UNA MASA TIPO LA MANI QUE MAS GENTE HA IDO*



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jul 2022)

*QUE HABLE PATRICK MACDOWEL*

*DEJADLE HABLAR *

*  

SANTI ¿ QUE COÑO MAS DICE PATRICK MACDOWELL ??

   *​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jul 2022)

VAN A EMPEZAR A LLORAR OTRA VEZ POR QUE LE HAN LLAMADO PORRERO

VIRGEN SANTA

  


EL SINDROME DEL YOUTUBER ( LO TIEEN TODOS LOS QUE SIGO OJO ) =====> LOS BUCLES


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jul 2022)

*VAN A ENTRULLARO*

POR HABLAR DESPACIO

NO CONTARN NADA

Y POR ESPERAR QUE " LA MASA" ( DEBE SER HULK ) LO RESCATE

SANTI ROYUELA ===> GADEA LO ENTRUYA Y CAPAZ SE QUEDA SIN CANAL

( YA ME CONTARAS CUANDOS SEGUIDORES ... SE PASAN DE ESTA CUENTA A LA NUEVA )

50 MINUTOS DE MI VIDA PERDIDOS  ESCUCHANDO REFLEXIONES GENERALES DE COSAS ..​


----------



## Tigershark (30 Jul 2022)

Excepcional entrevista en el canal de Pedro Rosillo a un miembro de la plataforma la reconquista:


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jul 2022)

* LA ORGANIZACIÓN DE ZAPATERO, AL SERVICIO DE G.SOROS, DESTINA CADA MES 100 MILLONES DE $ A UKRAINA *



vaya por delante que no me lo creo.
no iban jamas a mencionar a " Soros " o " Zelensky". estos no pintan nada de nada de nada.
Ni siquiera Zelensky pinta ni lo mas minimo en Ucrania. Ese un monigote. Un actor.
pero bueno. A ver a donde quieren llegar con esto

Osea si que me creo LAS CUENTAS, pero me parece que en cualquier caso la informacion la obtenido como insinua Santi ... "por otros medios"
y " las notas" seria la manera de " introducir" esas pruebas. pero claro... eso es asumir que el resto de las notas podria ser "lo mismo" y entonces a saber que creerte y que no .​


----------



## Kill33r (30 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> * LA ORGANIZACIÓN DE ZAPATERO, AL SERVICIO DE G.SOROS, DESTINA CADA MES 100 MILLONES DE $ A UKRAINA *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo un cuñado en Ucrania, me va a mirar si existe la cuenta..

Es un descojone como roba y trafica el Soros

Mena se estará comiendo las uñas por no pillar ni un céntimo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jul 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Tengo un cuñado en Ucrania, me va a mirar si existe la cuenta..
> 
> Es un descojone como roba y trafica el Soros
> 
> Mena se estará comiendo las uñas por no pillar ni un céntimo



Mena sabe que esa nota es INVENT

esa nota tiene influencias "spielberg" y de " tarantino " 

mecion especial del jurando en el festival de Cannes

*La Selección oficial: *






* Largometrajes en competición
* Largometrajes fuera de competición
* Cortometrajes en competición
* Un Certain Regard (creada en 1978)
* Cinéfondation (creada en 1998)


vamos es de la SECCIOND DE FICCION del festival.

aunque seguramente las cuentas sean reales

por cierto : la puta mierda esa del Documento del Sahara. valiente PUTA mieda de desinforamcion que es se zurrullo de documento

sacar esas cosas : es que se note mucho que algun otro servicio te esta FILTRADO INFORMACION INTERESADA. totalmente VERDADES A MEDIAS para distraer del fondo real del asunto tratado


IDEM COMO DEL 11M Y FRANCIA => MAS DE LO mISMO

sera la OTAN | GLADIO ... pero no " Francia o Marruecos" ==> tan solo presentar un escenario donde los actores son paises como " marrucos " o "francia". O incluso "EL Gran Oriente Frances"

se ve que es MATERIAL LOW COST => DESINFORMACION LOW COST


----------



## Kill33r (30 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Mena sabe que esa nota es INVENT
> 
> esa nota tiene influencias "spielberg" y de " tarantino "
> 
> ...



Me descojono contigo 

Me dice el compi, que te pregunte que fue antes, el huevo o la gallina? 



Piiiiiiiiiii


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Jul 2022)

*July 30th is national Whistleblowers day!
 ( 30 de Julio Dia Nacional del denunciante de corrupcion*







VIDEO


https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/07/y2MYgVvtifRX3BoTpGXL_30_4ecee74908cef1e833136550074aad5c_video_original.mp4



El Senador Chuck Grassley felicita en su dia a los denunciantes : hoy 30 de julio 
sobre la importancia de los Denunciantes de Corrupcion para la salud democratica 














Lisa Groenewoud


July 30th is national Whistleblowers day! Grassley = video length = 34 seconds #34 https://qalerts.app/?q=%2334 .... My fellow Americans, over the course of the next severa




anonup.com






Grassley = video length = 34 seconds

#34 Drop Search Results: #34

( My fellow Americans, over the course of the next several days... =









NATIONAL WHISTLEBLOWER DAY - July 30


National Whistleblowers Day on July 30th marks the day our Founding Fathers recognized the need to protect those who report corruption when they see it.




nationaldaycalendar.com












Enact a National Whistleblower Day - National Whistleblower Center


Congress should permanently recognize July 30th as National Whistleblower Day in recognition of the contributions made by whistleblowers.




www.whistleblowers.org


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Jul 2022)

* 

La ORGANIZACIÓN:*

* el documental sobre el EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA Miguel Rix*



EL PSOE Y LA CIA
LA TRANSICION
LA RED GLADIO
ETC
Especial tambien para una perspefectiva de la gente que viene de la " izquierda "


COLIN RIVAS CON EL DIRECTOR DE EL DIESTRO
debatiendo sobre el documental de Rix








LA ORGANIZACIÓN Y SUS TEJE MANEJES (TWITCH)


ANALIZAMOS LA ACTUALIDAD MINISTERIO DE IGUALDAD CHORICEA UNA INSTAGRAMER Y EL DOCUMENTAL DEL CASO ROYUELA




colinrivas.show


----------



## Debunker (31 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Mena sabe que esa nota es INVENT
> 
> esa nota tiene influencias "spielberg" y de " tarantino "
> 
> ...




Lo tuyo es increíble, que si sí , que si no, que si todo lo contrario, aburres , paso de tí.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Jul 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Lo tuyo es increíble, que si sí , que si no, que si todo lo contrario, aburres , paso de tí.



no soy dualista

ni partidista

si veo una cosa QUE NO ME CUADRA o QUE NO COMPRO : LO DIGO y punto.

De la nueva hornada de notas ya son muchas las cosas que SUENAN A INVENT y no he dicho nada, para ver un contexto mas amplio a donde nos quiere llevar esta nueva tanda de "notas".

pero es que la ultima NOTA se nota mucho que es INVENT para meter las cuentas que probablemente sean reales


LA NOTA 1103 = PARA MI ES INVENT CLARISIMO PARA INTRODUCIR LAS CUENTAS REALES

pero claro, si hace un INVENT tan claro, en lugar de legitimar las cuentas, lo que hacen es poner el duda el resto de NOTAS

¿ No te parece INVENT la ultima ? |

Si la NOTA del " Cuaderno de Zapatero NUMERO 1103 es INVENT como parece :

¿Como esperan que creamos LAS NOTAS DE NUEVA hORNADA que tambien sonaban a INVENT ?


El hecho de que siga compartiendo y "curando" contenido de este tema : es que hagan invents o cosas reales, o mezcla :

es cuanto antes suelten toda la info : antes podemos ver si nos estan dando info buena al contejarla toda en cojunto

o si se van a estrellar por meteduras de pata propias ( errores no forzados por el contrario ) . o por falta de solidez del asunto .


veremos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Jul 2022)

*Mensaje de Pedro Rosillo a la gente de Podemos y a los izquierdistas que se alegran con la marcha de Macarena Olona, cuentos con moraleja
( espera que salgan las cuentas de Podemos y de VOX )*










Mensaje de Pedro Rosillo a la gente de Podemos y a los izquierdistas que se alegran con la marcha de Macarena Olona, cuentos con moraleja


el arconte en telegram




invierte.biz






Pero claro. ya se esta instalando el discurso de " se crean cuentas falsas para destruir reputaciones CON EL RABO " segun los audios de Villajero
Asi que la izquierda sectaria mente colemna insectoide : en cuanto saquen las cuentas de alguno a los que vota : se querra aferrar a que " ezo zon las cloaca que le han ubierto la cuenta .. to falzo"

lo mismo que diran los tarados que votan a VOX cuando aparezcan de VOX. o diran que " un garbanzado negro"

o buscaran aferrarse a lo que sea


AUDIO DE VILLAJERO PRESUMIENDO DE LO FACIL QUE SERIA CREAR CUENTAS A IGLESIAS Y POR QUE PENSABA QUE ERAN FALSAS LAS QUE DENUNCIABA INDA
t.me/Alviseperez/6045 66.0K viewsedited Jul 30 at 11:14


> Toma, Pablo Iglesias. Otro regalo de entre los 15GB de info que quizá se os haya escapado:
> 
> Aquí Mauricio Casals, Ferreras y José Luis Olivera comparten conversación con Villarejo sobre cómo crearte la cuenta falsa con la que te atacó La Sexta.
> 
> “Y lo hacemos con el rabo”.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (31 Jul 2022)

Saber que es fake las fotos de Felipe González a bordo de yates.
Que sea fake la nacionalidad otorgada a Felipe González.
Que sea fake el incidente de las maletas con Abalos.
Que sea fake la desaparición de 2.000kg de cocaína de una celda en la Comisaría Central de Sevilla.
Que sea fake la ratificación de la Condena por el desfalco de casi 700.000.000€ por dirigentes del PSOE en Andalucia.

¿Sigo?

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Kill33r (31 Jul 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> no soy dualista
> 
> ni partidista
> 
> ...



Bloqueado perro Marzal


----------



## CesareLombroso (31 Jul 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Bloqueado perro Marzal




Ya avise hace meses de que MAJARA-zal era un demente.

Y se lo avise al porrero pero me bloqueó a mi encima... 

en fin, en septiembre acaban todos en el psiquiatrico empezando por el impresencia, no será que no lo avisé.


----------



## Tigershark (31 Jul 2022)

Entrevista a Rix sobre el documental del ER:


----------



## Kill33r (31 Jul 2022)

Si la robles y marlaska tiene memoria selectiva atemporal


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Ago 2022)

NUEVA VERSION TRAILER NUEVO DEL DOCUMENTAL DE RIX

​


----------



## Debunker (1 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> no soy dualista
> 
> ni partidista
> 
> ...



Es cierto que sobre todo las última hornada de notas suenan a imposible , pero me cuesta creer que alguien que lleva una lucha titánica desde hace 20 años + y gastado dinero propio y energía al no va más como es D. Alberto Royuela se dejara engañar ahora por los confidentes que tienen y pusieran en peligro lo que para ellos es la biblia o sea lo que creen al 100% y que tanto sacrificio les ha costado. O sea toda la trama criminal de Mena hasta que éste se jubiló.

Por otro lado miras el mundo , desde todo lo ocurrido en EEUU con las elecciones y con otros países de los cuales solo tenemos pinceladas de lo ocurrido en sus elecciones, la guerra con Ucrania y sobre todo y principalmente la Agenda 2030, todo encaja y lo tenemos ante los ojos claro y diáfano y sin embargo nadie hacemos nada , es increíble

Nunca el hombre , hasta donde conocemos, pudo suplantar a Dios, el que todo lo ve y oye , eso que nos enseñaron a la generación anterior y de lo que nos reíamos , ahora resulta ser verdad , nos ven, nos oyen y saben sobre nosotros lo que nosotros no sabemos de nosotros mismos, es de alucine y no solo es eso, tienen super computadoras que analizan todo el pensamiento de la población global y dan las pautas a seguir para cambiar, manipular, perseguir o anular lo que no les conviene para sus fines.

Todo está muy acelerado y ya casi no hay tiempo para oponerse, estamos no solo super controlados sino super dependientes de las élites poderosas que tienen todo el poder sobre nosotros y por tanto de nuestras vidas y destino , es la Nuera Era que eliminará a los comilones inútiles seguidos de todos los que puedan ser sustituidos por un robot y a cualquiera que disienta del NOM , han abierto las puertas del infierno y para allí vamos de cabeza.

Estoy segura al 100% de que, la trama de Mena se replica en todos los países del mundo con las características de cada país.

Por eso no pongo en cuestión , aunque me chirríen, ninguna información del ER, son los únicos que se exponen y trabajan para denunciar el sistema que vivimos con toda sus consecuencias que para ellos son fatales: prisión, pobreza absoluta perdiéndolo todo , y hasta la vida que puede ser de horror la muerte en una cárcel o en un manicomio.

Edito para añadir un hilo abierto por @MAESE PELMA que abre con la frase: 


"cuatro mataos en un foro nunca podremos hacer nada contra esta maquinaria. esto es una monstruosidad"

Todo es peor de lo poco que sabemos , 





__





Abominable: Raúl acaba de sacar en directo la lista de los parásitos del estado de +100k y DA MIEDO


cuatro mataos en un foro nunca podremos hacer nada contra esta maquinaria. esto es una monstruosidad hora 3:34:43 del vídeo




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Es cierto que sobre todo las última hornada de notas suenan a imposible , pero me cuesta creer que alguien que lleva una lucha titánica desde hace 20 años + y gastado dinero propio y energía al no va más como es D. Alberto Royuela se dejara engañar ahora por los confidentes que tienen y pusieran en peligro lo que para ellos es la biblia o sea lo que creen al 100% y que tanto sacrificio les ha costado. O sea toda la trama criminal de Mena hasta que éste se jubiló.
> 
> Por otro lado miras el mundo , desde todo lo ocurrido en EEUU con las elecciones y con otros países de los cuales solo tenemos pinceladas de lo ocurrido en sus elecciones, la guerra con Ucrania y sobre todo y principalmente la Agenda 2030, todo encaja y lo tenemos ante los ojos claro y diáfano y sin embargo nadie hacemos nada , es increíble
> 
> ...



siendo cierto todo lo que dices o muy probable. ahi pienso muy parecido...

el sacrificio personal de los royuela o los denunciantes... no es una varita magica que haga que tengamos que creernos las paridas que le den los denuciantes.

COSAS QUE JAMAS HARA UNA VERDAD DE UN INVENT :

- muertos encima de la mesa

- sacrificio personal

-la fe en esto o aquello

- el que : "es que si no, los otros son muy malos


NADA DE TODO ESO DE ARRIBA HACE VERDAD UN INVENT.


A MI LA NOTA 1013 ( NO RECUERDO EL NUMERO EXACTO ) DIRECTAMENTE ME DESANIMA BASTANTE A SEGUIR TOMANDOME COMO ALGO SERIO EL RESTO DEL PACK DE NOTAS DEL" CUADERNO DE ZAPATERO"

si fuese yo al recepto de la informacion y encima hubiera pagado por ello == > rechazaria esa " informacion " y directamente mandaria a tomar por culo a la fuente ( con mas o menos educacion )

si encima fuera de la misma fuente que hubiera pasado los informes publicos de Chuck Grassley de Comisione del Senado USA .. como

" informes que pasan la inteligencia Venezolana o Ucraniana" o no se que milongas.

Pues directamente PEDIRIA UN REFUND del dinero : por que es una tomadura de pelo venderte una cosa ( en el caso de haber sido por dinero )

como un super exclusivo documento realizando por inteligencia ucrania, cuando que No ES NADA QUE HAYAN ELABORADO LA TRAMA MENA que "les haya sido intercetado"

Es un informe muy bueno. Pero es una comision del senado de Chuck Grassley

es algo que todo el mundo conoce que esta en internet y que es de acceso publico.

TODO ESE GATO POR LIEBRE NO SE JUSTIFICA CON ALEGATOS A SACRIFICIO PERSONA Y MUERTOS EN CUNETAS POR QUE NO


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Ago 2022)

por cierto he decir que me ha impresionado bastante la actitud de Santi de " tirar palante, da igual hasta que represalien otra vez "

es brutal.

asi que se es muy fuerte.

pero precisamente por eso. no se puede cagar todo con informacion que pueda venir mal. o que pueda dar problemas mas tarde.


EJEMPLO CON CANNABIS:

el otro dia me regalaron una muestra en una tienda de cannabis CBD

era maria "picada" que entiendes que es el subproducto que sobra de fabricar otros productos como hachis CBD

sorprendentemte estaba MUY BIEN. excelente. buen ahora. incluso hacia efecto

el precio es autenticamente DE DERRIBO. UN REGALO. no fue en esta tienda. aqui es mucho mas cara.
por que viene con presentacion cara. etc solo para ilustrar
pero el sabor y propiedaes organolepticas estaban excelentes. un chollo. como entre 4 y 10 veces mas barata que estas en botecito

con analisis de lote ( equiparable a PERITAJES ) 







asi que compre el paquete mas grande que tenian xD viendo ese precio




EL PROBLEMA ES QUE CUANDO ME HA LLEGADO LA BOLSA GORDA. A PESAR DE SER MUY BARATA.
NO ES LA MISMA CALIDAD QUE LA MUESTRAD .... NI COñA ... HUELE RARO ... RASPA ...

¿ Pero a eso precio que mas da, si es practicamente un regalo ? Ademas ya sabais que comprabas el producto mas barato que es lo que sobra para hacer otros productos.

YA. PERO ES QUE LA DIFERENCIA ENTRE LA MUESTRA Y LO QUE ME HA LLEGADO ES TAL .... QUE HASTA ME PREOCUPA SI NO TENDRAN MOHO U HONGOS 

UNA COSA ES VENDER UN PRODUCTO DE MUY BUENA CALIDAD ( MARIA PICADA a GRANEL SIN MARCA MEZCLA ) 
QUE LA GENTE NO COMPRARIA POR NO SER COGOLLAZOS DE MARQUIA )
o perfectamente usable a pesar de haber sido extraido una parte en otros procesos ... PARA DARLE SALIDA 

y otra vender un producto de dudosa usabilidad xD

la estoy dejando sequar um tiempo a ver si es que iene humeda ( creo que puede ser eso) pero si no mejora tras el secado... es un maria ( o informacion )

que seriamente durarias si fumarte  por que no se si detectas olor a hongos | moho en la bolsaca que me han mandado

de hecho tengo la garganta ahora mismo que no puedo no fumar ( no se si por esta bolsa que me han madando )

por que claro una cosa es que no tenga tan buen sabor como la muestra. y otra es por que ejemplo hubieran picado material invendible y lo hubieran mezclado para que no se note.

ESA MARIA SE ANALIZA = PERO SOLO ANALIZAN LA CANTIDAD DE CBD Y THC en teoria que no lleve mohos o residuos pero no con todas


pues cannabis = informacion 





​


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 Ago 2022)

Conspiracionismo, venganza y togas: la larga caída de un juez prevaricador


Los tribunales intentan frenar a Fernando Presencia, investigado por la Audiencia por difundir bulos, expulsado de la carrera, condenado dos veces por favorecer a amigos y sentenciado a 34 meses de cárcel por denuncia falsa




elpais.com





Poder Judicial
*Conspiracionismo, venganza y togas: la larga caída de un juez prevaricador*
*Los tribunales intentan frenar a Fernando Presencia, investigado por la Audiencia por difundir bulos, expulsado de la carrera, condenado dos veces por favorecer a amigos y sentenciado a 34 meses de cárcel por denuncia falsa*



comentario: Lo triste de toda esta laaaaarga historia delictiva es que este individuo haya estado ejerciendo durante tantos años cuando desde el minuto cero se sabía que era un sinvergüenza ‍♀


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Ago 2022)

Colin Rivas Show


Abriendo los ojos al mundo




colinrivas.show


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Ago 2022)

BOOOOM!

los 100 gramos de maria sin padre ni madre ==> secandola algo ===> BOOOM ha ganado bastante  

lo pongo por que seguro que miles de personas estaba interesads en saber si me habian timado o no

bueno. un mini porro ESPOLVERADO CON CBD ISOLATE me ha quedado de lujo y no ha raspado

fin del update e historia de la maria xD


----------



## CesareLombroso (2 Ago 2022)

GOLPE MUY IMPORTANTE DE LA JUSTICIA ITALIANA , SE DEMUESTRA QUE LA FORENSIA ESPAÑOLA ES CORRUPTA



Mario Biondo fue asesinado: la justicia italiana da la razón a la familia del cámara y señala las "contradicciones de la viuda"




forense corrupto Lea también - Giro en el caso Mario Biondo: investigan al forense por fraude procesal al demostrarse que analizó los restos de otro cuerpo


*Mario Biondo fue asesinado: la justicia italiana da la razón a la familia del cámara y señala las "contradicciones de la viuda"*
elEconomista.es - Ayer a las 22:11
_Reaccionar_|
_


17_


Compartir

Guardar


© elEconomista.esMario Biondo fue asesinado: la justicia italiana da la razón a la familia del cámara y señala las "contradicciones de la viuda"
Nueve años después de la muerte del marido de Raquel Sánchez Silva, un juez de Palermo ha dado la razón a la familia del cámara italiano: Mario Biondo no se suicidó, fue asesinado. Así lo explica la última sentencia firmada por el juez de Palermo este lunes, que archiva la causa por "evidentes limitaciones procesales".
Lentes Progresivas 0€
Publicidad
gafas.es




Lea también - Giro en el caso Mario Biondo: investigan al forense por fraude procesal al demostrarse que analizó los restos de otro cuerpo
Para la familia Biondo, que lleva años luchando por demostrar que a su hijo le quitaron la vida, es una victoria agridulce. Tras contratar forenses y criminólogos, han conseguido que el juez les dé la razón, pero ha pasado demasiado tiempo y ahora es imposible investigar quién mató a Mario y por qué. La sentencia señala que el proceso de instrucción debería haberse llevado a cabo en España en 2013 y que "las contradicciones contenidas en las declaraciones de la viuda de Biondo deberían haber inducido a los investigadores españoles a realizar escuchas telefónicas para determinar la verdad de los hechos".


El marido de la presentadora falleció en mayo de 2013. El cámara italiano fue hallado muerto y colgado de una estantería de la casa en la que vivía con su mujer, la presentadora Raquel Sánchez Silva, en la calle Magdalena de Madrid. El caso se sobreseyó en España. Se dio por bueno el informe del forense, que descartó indicios de criminalidad, pero la Fiscalía de Palermo lo reabrió y dio una versión distinta: concluyó que había pruebas suficientes para valorar el homicidio con premeditación como causa real de la muerte.
El procedimiento estuvo a punto de ser archivado también en Italia pero la familia Biondo presentó recurso ante el Tribunal Superior de Apelaciones de Palermo en octubre de 2020. Se adjuntaron entonces dos informes periciales, uno realizado por el criminólogo Óscar Tarruella y otro por un equipo de profesionales italianos. Ambos coincidían en la hipótesis del asesinato. La última documentación presentada en los juzgados reflejaba que Mario pudo haber sido víctima de un estrangulamiento a manos de dos personas a las que abrió la puerta de su casa. Los expertos explican que, tras mantener una conversación con sus presuntos verdugos, alguien pudo desconectar los cables del televisor, acercarse por su espalda y, de forma sorpresiva, pasar uno de ellos alrededor de su cuello y, realizando una tracción bidireccional con el mismo, producir a Mario una estrangulación completa.
Los padres de Biondo siempre han sostenido que su hijo no se suicidó, lo que llevó a la familia del cámara a enfrentarse con su nuera, Raquel Sánchez Silva, que rehízo su vida junto al fotógrafo Matías Dumont.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Ago 2022)

* LA A.N. CITA A SANTI ROYUELA EL 15 DE SEP: INJURIAS, CALUMINAS Y DELITO CONTRA ALTAS INSTITUCIONES *
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Ago 2022)

EL CHUCK GRASSLEY ESTE NOS MENTA COSECHAS QUE TARDAN 2 MESES MINIMO
SON MUY DE PAPATUM PARRIBA

a ese paso del Gadea entruya a tos estos. pf.. pero bueno. es igual no el grasley .. pero si el concepto. tiene ya un " retraso" acumulado de 4 años xD que se dice pronto

_______________________________________


ChuckGrassley  @ChuckGrassley
5h

I ruined a future ear of corn by opening it up so I could show u the early development of an ear of corn In abt 2 months it will be a mature ear of corn like the 1 from last yr u see beside it #cornwatch

Arruiné una futura mazorca de maíz abriéndola para poder mostrar el desarrollo temprano de una mazorca de maíz. En unos 2 meses será una mazorca madura como la del año pasado que se ve al lado #cornwatch



Aug 3, 2022 · 11:51 AM UTC · Twitter for iPhone




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Ago 2022)

Importante comunicado de ACODAP y el juez Fernando Presencia a través de su canal de Telegram - El Diestro


Importante comunicado de ACODAP y el juez Fernando Presencia a través de su canal de Telegram




www.eldiestro.es





Suponemos que todos los lectores de ‘El Diestro’ serán conocedores de todo lo que está sucediendo alrededor del juez Fernando Presencia y de ACODAP, la asociación que preside. Debido a las últimas denuncias presentadas por Presencia, la web de ACODAP ha sido cerrada por orden judicial y los denunciantes convocados para prestar declaración en la Audiencia Nacional el próximo mes de septiembre.


Por lo tanto, el único medio por el que tanto Presencia como ACODAP se pueden comunicar con sus seguidores y con toda la sociedad española, son las redes sociales en las que todavía se les permiten tener cuentas abiertas.


Hoy mismo, tanto ACODAP como Presencia han publicado un importante comunicado a través de sus canales de Telegram, a los que pueden acceder haciendo clic en estos enlaces: *https://t.me/acodap *y *https://t.me/JuezFernandoPresenciaCrespo**. *





​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Ago 2022)

NI CASO A LOS DECODES NI A LO QUE DIGAN LOS PERSONAJES
por que como hemos confirmado con el show de mierda de Pelosi Taiwan y China. los utiizan para lanzar hypes que luego no son

pero bueno el caso. esto podria ser otra interpretacion que tampoco dice gran cosa. yo pasaria de ella. pero ahi queda


*Grassley CORN comms | 2 meses | *
- Someone turned the comms back on - Very quiet the past two weeks - Now I'm seeing very conspicuous connections yesterday and today...What has been said about the Military*?* HARVEST TIME*?*








@team1anons @Qwo17 DARK [10] t.me/QWO17/35503

1.3K viewsTeam Anns, aqui las imagenes aunque tampoco se saca mucho en claro
Aug 3 at 19:41

vamos que lo mismo que igual no pasa nah en otro 4 años, haciendo 8 en total ya de gansadas, como que te hacen publica una ley marcial xD 
y digo " PUBLICA " por que en Ley Marcial llevan desde la Era Bush JR​


----------



## Morgan el gato (3 Ago 2022)

Habrá documental en Netflix proximamente sobre Sancho Panza y Don Royuela o seguimos esperando y esperando y esperando y esperaaaaando y esperaaaando y esperaaando hasta el fin de nuestros y miserables dias en esta cloaca??


----------



## Tigershark (4 Ago 2022)

Parece imposible pero Santiago ha conseguido quedar mal con todos , ya ni presencia se presenta en su canal, lleva un par de semanas anunciando su presencia y nada , está muy ocupado al parecer .

Luego los de la Reconquista y los de triple V piden su sustitución , el Arconte lo mismo , como se suele decir lo soporta el padre porque es su hijo y no le queda otra , está siendo un espectáculo lamentable.Ahora anuncia cambios , veamos que ideicas se le ocurren..



Morgan el gato dijo:


> Habrá documental en Netflix proximamente sobre Sancho Panza y Don Royuela o seguimos esperando y esperando y esperando y esperaaaaando y esperaaaando y esperaaando hasta el fin de nuestros y miserables dias en esta cloaca??



Por cinco euros puedes ver el documental del Expediente royuela, de Rix.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Ago 2022)

ACDAP  @ACODAP1​ 

Interesante reflexión. Recomendamos ver este vídeo del CISNE NEGRO. Aquí se explica muy bien la última acción del @Juez_Presencia y ACODAP sobre las 16 demandas de conciliación interpuestas, previas a la querella, contra varios miembros del TS.‼

NO CUENTA NADA ESPECIFICO
​


----------



## Discrepante Libre (4 Ago 2022)

El Expediente Rajuela


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Ago 2022)

AQUI DEJAN CAER QUE EL DIRECTOR DEL FBI ES UN SLEEPER ( TURN COAT ) 
es decir estaria a favor al final

QSRDECODES @QWO17 594 viewsAN0N, 20:19








SI FUERE VERDAD, ES QUE ENTONCES NUESTRA VERSION ESPAÑOLA .... LOS ROYUELA Y ACOPAP Y DEMAS
POR CONTRA.. 

VAN A PECHO PALOMO xD

 

POR TODA PROTECION SU CAMISA CUBRIENDO EL PECHO








​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Ago 2022)

ESTA DIRECTO AHORA MISMO CUANDO ESCRIBO ESTO

LIVE 

PRESENCIA Y EL ARCONTE

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Ago 2022)

ESTA MUY INTERESANTE

EXPLICANDO EL " CASO DE EXITO DE MENA.

EL PROBLEMA DE LA TRAMA MENA ES QUE ES UNA ESPECIA DE PLANTILLA DE COOPTACION DE LOS PODERES PUBLICOS

CASI EXPORTABLE A OTROS MODELOS QUE LO PERMITAN

DESDE OTRAS CCAA O REGIONES => A OTROS PAISES QUE TENGA UNA ESTRUCTUA INSTITUCIONAL PARECIDA DONDE LO PUEDA HACER​


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (4 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ESTA MUY INTERESANTE
> 
> EXPLICANDO EL " CASO DE EXITO DE MENA.
> 
> ...



*Donde SE HACE, nada de «se pueda hacer». Se hace desde hace siglos.*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Ago 2022)

EL SANTI 

NOS APARECE EN

BEIRUT

​


----------



## Tigershark (5 Ago 2022)

Entrevista al juez represaliado Fernando Presencia en el canal de Pedro Rosillo:


----------



## workforfood (5 Ago 2022)

El Expediente Royuela lleva un montón de tiempo años, lo que me extraña de toda esta historia es que el tema de las C/C aparece ahora. Se dijo que todo era una fasificación del padre y así quedó de manera oficial en internet pero de eso hace tiempo una cosa como las que dice Rafapal. 

Que aparezcan C/C con su número y titular de jueces, fiscales y ministros me parece extraño porque esas cuentas suelen estar bajo nombre de testaferros y los demás se suelen ocultar como cotitulares. Qué ha pasado en este expediente de ser considerado un bulo a poner denuncias un día y otro en la audiencia nacional, si se piensan que en un juzgado van a mover un dedo para investigar C/C en paraísos fiscales de compañeros jueces y fiscales, lo tienen claro. Se ha pasado de una trama de asesinatos a fraude fiscal masivo. Alguien puede decir algo o aclarar algo unos dicen que esos números de cuenta son un invento cotejado por los propios bancos.


----------



## Bimb0 (5 Ago 2022)

Joder con Miguel Frontera, ahora viene a hacer spam de sus vídeos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Ago 2022)

bueno no decis nada ? de la Conexion Beirut ?

este capaz sale volando  antes de que lo cite La Francesa a declarar  no vaya ser que lo entruye alli mismo



minuto 15:00 sobre la declaracion del dia 15 con GADEA

Dice Santi que Don Alberto y la Red de Topos estan muy confiados en que la declaracion del dia 15 con La Francesita ...
que "seria la Perdicion" de estos ultimos ( Gadea ) y lo que representa.



yo no lo veo tan claro. por que me precupa el " desfase conceptual " que hay a la hora de ver las cosas entre
Don Alberto | Los Topos | ACODAP y el Juez Presencia | o los propios ciudadanos anonimos como nosotros...

VS
la gente que ya esta metida en los rollos raros del sistema | los normies | y la gente que sencillamente NO OPERA BAJO LAS MISMAS LOGICAS.
Es decir, temo que lo que espere sacar ese dia : no tengo NI LA MENOR RELEVANCIA dentro de las actuales logicas mentales de las otras partes.
DICHO DE OTRA MANERA. LO QUE PUEDAN PRESENTAR EL DIA 15 A GADEA SE LA BUFA AL 99.999% DE LA POBLACION Y SENCILLAMENTE TE LO IGNORAN Y PARA EL TRULLO.

SOBRE EL VIAJE: PUEDE HACER BIEN EN GANAR TIEMPO. A VER QUE PASA.. ESTABA BIEN QUEDARSE Y ESTABA BIEN GANAR TIEMPO YENDOSE A BEIRUT xD
dice que sale de BNC a las 14:00 pm creo ====> Turquia ====> Beirut






y este se va a el Libano:

cuando aun siguen saboteando los reservas de trigo del puerto de BEIRUT . no se sabe con aque agenda

justo en el aniversario del ataque que ya sufrio hace 2 años por no se sabe que oscuras manos : con algo parecido a un hongo " nuclear" o de efectos similares






​


----------



## workforfood (5 Ago 2022)

Entonces porque ha vuelto a resurgir el tema esto nunca ha tenido mucha difusión en los foros el caso alcasser o el bar España han tenido mucha más difusión en internet, hace tiempo que esto se daba como un caso de Rafapal o Alberto Canosa, se junta el juez Presencia salen papeles pero no sale mucho más. Ellos dicen que no se investiga y punto. Pero como dices es tan fácil como dirigirse al banco una autoridad judicial y preguntar por el titular de la cuenta los particulares esa información no se la dan.


----------



## Bimb0 (5 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Entonces porque ha vuelto a resurgir el tema esto nunca ha tenido mucha difusión en los foros el caso alcasser o el bar España han tenido mucha más difusión en internet, hace tiempo que esto se daba como un caso de Rafapal o Alberto Canosa, se junta el juez Presencia salen papeles pero no sale mucho más. Ellos dicen que no se investiga y punto. Pero como dices es tan fácil como dirigirse al banco una autoridad judicial y preguntar por el titular de la cuenta los particulares esa información no se la dan.



Precisamente porque evitan investigar es por lo que sabemos que es cierto


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Ago 2022)

https://vod.elconfidencial.com/ea5/474/ea5474e5ddf9cbfac1f3c8118093d22f_26.mp4










ay .. ha sonado la puerta.. creia que era Santi..
ay no... tss
esperaremos un poquito mas








​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Ago 2022)

OTRA VEZ FUNCIONA ACOPAP WEB PARECE SER









Asociación contra la Corrupción y Defensa de la Acción Pública | ACODAP


ACODAP: La asociación contra la corrupción y la defensa de la acción pública de ámbito nacional y sin ánimo de lucro.




www.acodap.org







https://nitter.net/ACODAP1/status/1555519868467830784#m


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Ago 2022)

*Expediente Royuela : *

* BEIRUT *


​


----------



## Tigershark (5 Ago 2022)

Luego de ponerse en contra a todas las asociaciones patrióticas por rompehuevos santi royuela abandona la piel de toro y se nos va a Beirut el Líbano a hacerse yihadista ,Hassanti royuela . Este guión no lo escribe ni kipling.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Ago 2022)

*Segunda parte de la experienca del abogado Fran Parejo con la actitud de los jueces *
*y su querella ahora por Prevaricación Judicial **(2)*

se puede ver en directo como vas a presentar unos documentos periciales y directametne te dicen " aqui no se presenta nada mas" xD
FUERA



esto bajo el argumento de que "no era material nuevo" o que obedeciera a un cambio en la situacion o datos ya tratados.
Cuando que si lo era, era nuevos estudios que habian aparecido desde que el padre tomo la decision de vacunar a la menor "en base " a las creencias del momento ( no actualizadas ) de que "era seguro". cuando que han aparecido datos y evidencias de peligrosas modifiaciones de ADN avaladas por la ciencia y documentos presentados de cientificos, medicos, expertos.etc.

*Juez autorizó vacunar por un "consejo de pediatra" 
VS.
5 Periciales Científicas de Máximo Nivel, y flagrante prejudicialidad. 
y el juez ¡ No leyó nada!*​


----------



## Monsieur George (5 Ago 2022)

Santi abandona España y se va al Líbano, protegido por Hezbollah.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Ago 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> El Expediente Rajuela
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1146112



Yabadabadú!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Ago 2022)

se ha acoplado perfectamente a la vida en Libia

  

se ha integrado perfectamente en estilo de vira relajado y sencillo de los lugareños .. entre sus gentes, siendo uno mas.
imposible de encontrarle alli si fueran a buscarlo hombres malos.
fusionado entre la poblacion local
​


----------



## Monsieur George (5 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> se ha acoplado perfectamente a la vida en Libia
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Menudos colocones, jajajaja


----------



## Chiruja (5 Ago 2022)

Ni la mejor serie, por retorcida que sea, es comparable al expediente Royuela.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Ago 2022)

Chiruja dijo:


> Ni la mejor serie, por retorcida que sea, es comparable al expediente Royuela.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Menudos colocones, jajajaja



ha sido un giro buenismo lo de Beirut xD que LOLS


----------



## Iuris Tantum (5 Ago 2022)

Pero, aún hay subnormales que creen en la estafa esta?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Ago 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Pero, aún hay subnormales que creen en la estafa esta?



yo la ultima tanda de notas no me las creo (el sentido si, la confeccion no)
las cuentas es posible que sean ciertas : por lo histericos que sea puesto todos

COMISION ROGATORIA YA. EXCEPTIO VERITATIS YA


----------



## Iuris Tantum (6 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> yo la ultima tanda de notas no me las creo (el sentido si, la confeccion no)
> las cuentas es posible que sean ciertas : por lo histericos que sea puesto todos
> 
> COMISION ROGATORIA YA. EXCEPTIO VERITATIS YA



Nadie se ha puesto histérico, la última tanda de notas es tan falsa y burda como todo lo demás.

Los 4 gatos que seguís agitando este tema tampoco os lo creéis.


----------



## workforfood (6 Ago 2022)

Esto se quedó como las historias de Alberto Canosa pero al Juez Presencia no se le ve un pelo de tonto y todo lo que ha contado es creíble, ya pasó con el PP y toda su contabilidad en B, y España debe ser el único país del mundo que no supieron indentificar en esa trama que se tiró años quién era M. R. En España la política y justicia es muy corrupta algo que todos sabemos. No es cosa de creer o dejar de creer que diga que Garzón es un corrupto total y su mujer la fiscal delgado que tengan cuentas en paraísos fiscales es creíble. Lo demás también ahora que todo el expediente sea falso pues también. Pero ya te digo que Presencia, ha sido juez y sabe lo que se cuece detrás de bambalinas del poder judicial, el vídeo que le ha hecho el Arconte se le ve lo que es un tío muy cuerdo no creo que se le pueda engañar tan fácilmente.


----------



## workforfood (6 Ago 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Nadie se ha puesto histérico, la última tanda de notas es tan falsa y burda como todo lo demás.
> 
> Los 4 gatos que seguís agitando este tema tampoco os lo creéis.



Lo está agitando el exjuez Presencia se ha agarrado por completo al expediente Royuela tendrá sus razones y motivos, algunos dicen que solo es venganza, pero vamos este juez sabe que la institución judicial es muy corrupta y parece que tiene acceso a la documentación él se lo cree y ha puesto las demandas por corrupción no ha hecho nada más si fuera falso, se coteja que es falso judicialmente y se archiva la demanda, no es muy difícil o nada comprobar esas C/C pero no están procediendo así se lo archivan sin hacer diligencia alguna.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (6 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo está agitando el exjuez Presencia se ha agarrado por completo al expediente Royuela tendrá sus razones y motivos, algunos dicen que solo es venganza, pero vamos este juez sabe que la institución judicial es muy corrupta y parece que tiene acceso a la documentación él se lo cree y ha puesto las demandas por corrupción no ha hecho nada más si fuera falso, se coteja que es falso judicialmente y se archiva la demanda, no es muy difícil o nada comprobar esas C/C pero no están procediendo así se lo archivan sin hacer diligencia alguna.



No es juez, fue expulsado de la carrera por prevaricador.


----------



## workforfood (6 Ago 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> No es juez, fue expulsado de la carrera por prevaricador.



He dicho exjuez. Pero vamos que el tío hablando no se le nota que esté ido, aunque puede estar como una cabra fuera de cámara, ha sido juez y lo que cuenta es verosímil, lo del Royuela ese expediente lleva años y como dicen el padre ya fue condenado por ello, no se le ha dado mucha bola, pero vamos si todo fuera que el padre que esté ido de la cabeza esté haciendo todos los días notas falsificadas debe ser un loco de cuidado y sus hijos también. Pero lo interesante del asunto es que ha llegado este exjuez y se lo ha creído todo, y no creo que este tío sea tan necio o gilipollas para creérselo todo sin hacer ninguna comprobación cuando le querían internar ha ido corriendo al psiquiatra José Cabrera con los papeles habrá hecho algo parecido, por mucho juez condenado por prevaricación no te metes en un embolado de esos sin hacer ninguna comprobación, porque él podía haber seguido con su asociación sin cruzar camino con el expediente Royuela.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (6 Ago 2022)

Chiruja dijo:


> Ni la mejor serie, por retorcida que sea, es comparable al expediente Royuela.



No flipéis. La primera temporada aún estuvo bien, era un thriller prometedor, ahora de thriller no tiene nada, una 'sitcom' y de las malas.


----------



## tomy (6 Ago 2022)

Es juez porque no ha sido cesado en el Boe


----------



## Kill33r (6 Ago 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Nadie se ha puesto histérico, la última tanda de notas es tan falsa y burda como todo lo demás.
> 
> Los 4 gatos que seguís agitando este tema tampoco os lo creéis.



Hoy a la mañana a venido al casa un vecino Podologo jubilado, y casualidad tuvo a dos manzanas su consulta, me dice que todo es y fue una patraña corrupta donde jueces y fiscales se cagan y mean sin apenas limpiarse encima de la Constitución y la legalidad 










Las mujeres que abortaron en las clínicas de Morín volverán a declarar


La Fiscalía rechaza eximir a las pacientes de testificar en la repetición del juicio



elpais.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Ago 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Nadie se ha puesto histérico, la última tanda de notas es tan falsa y burda como todo lo demás.
> 
> Los 4 gatos que seguís agitando este tema tampoco os lo creéis.





yo las ultimas notas no creo la autoria

pero si el sentido final (aunque eso no me vale)

sobre el espacio que existe entre lo uno y lo otro, los Royuela sabran xD como lo esperan cubrir

Por otro lado las cuentas de Jueces y Cargos Publicos : me parece la parte mas util y posiblemente verificable de forma indubitada




Facil lo tienen los "ofendidos" para "limpiar el nombre de la Institucion" que confuden con el suyo particular == > comision rogatoria .

cartas arriba poker series












​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Ago 2022)

*Las estrategias de Santiago en Tierras Moras
______________________________________________

PLANTEANDO LA PARTIDA DE AJEDREZ.

¿QUE HARA ESPAÑA? 

¿QUE HARA EL LIBANO?...*

*¿QUE HARA EL GADEA? *

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (6 Ago 2022)

juajajajaj Mirad que os dije que esyo

Impresencia es un megalomano de manual y se ha acercado a estos para medrar.

Os dije que iban a acabar incapacitados por dementes o entalegados, jajajaja venga colgaos

jajajaja Venga impresencia, amenazame en directo como hiciste y niega que conoces mi caso y niega mi pasta. GOLFO que vas con la bata verde en breve









- ACODAP Notas de prensa


Acorralados por los escándalos, los togados denunciados tiran ahora de la fiscalía para hacer uso de una nueva facultad administrativa




www.acodap.org





Mirad si es querulante este demente que tacha de "ilegal" una incapacitacion. Si el forense ha declarado mentalmente incapaz y el juez lo ha ratificado ¿ donde esta la ilegalidad? , Payaso no, querulante ( un subtipo de trastorno paranoide)

*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

*La fiscalía promueve ahora la incapacitación ilegal del Periodista de ACODAP buscando anular todas las denuncias de la Asociación.


Acorralados por los escándalos, los togados denunciados tiran ahora de la fiscalía para hacer uso de una nueva facultad administrativa que les permite alegremente declarar discapacitado a quienes les venga en gana, sin juicio ni sentencia. Han comenzado el melón por una de las personas que más les atiza después del juez Fernando Presencia, el periodista de ACODAP Alex Diges.



¿ Pero que clase de colgao es este impresencia?*

Detrás de todo se adivina meridianamente la mano de *Vicente Rouco*, del que *ACODAP* ha pedido en reiteradas ocasiones se le someta a un reconocimiento médico por psicopatía, apoyado por el CGPJ y los componentes de la Sala 2ª del Tribunal Supremo.


_“Estas represalias injustas emprendidas contra mí no se van a quedar en agua de borrajas. Han abierto la caja de los truenos atacando a una persona decente que solo quería dedicarse a hacer su trabajo”_, termina diciendo *Alex*.


----------



## CesareLombroso (6 Ago 2022)

Pues te lo voy a decir como futuro forense que espero ser. Este manipulador coge cosas cogidas con pinzas para poder "mostrar que el tiene la razon de todo". El legalismo del BOE yo tambien lo ignoro, pero mi apuesta es que algun olvido o formalismo que simplemente se le ha pasado a algun funcivago o charo, no se ha publicado en el BOE y este jeta se acoge a ello para negar la realidad como hacen todas las personalidades manipuladoras.

Y ahora pasamos a una forma de desmontar manipulaciones que he copiado de, precisamente un megapsicopata como Mario Conde, el test del Si o No

esta pajaro es juez si o no , pues quizas SI.

Este pajaro esta bicondenado por prevaricacion a 20 años de inhabilitacion si o no: SI.

Este pajaro tiene 58 tacos, si le quitamos 5 de condena que ha pasado ya podra volver a ser juez en activo dentro de 15 o sea a los 73 años. ( sin contar con las inmensas sentencias que se le vienen encima)

¿Se puede ser juez en España con 73 años si o no? NOOO jubileta

Por lo tanto: que le den por el puto culo si, bis o tambien.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (6 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Hoy a la mañana a venido al casa un vecino Podologo jubilado, y casualidad tuvo a dos manzanas su consulta, me dice que todo es y fue una patraña corrupta donde jueces y fiscales se cagan y mean sin apenas limpiarse encima de la Constitución y la legalidad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si un podólogo jubilado te lo ha dicho TIENE QUE SER VERDAD.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (6 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Hoy a la mañana a venido al casa un vecino Podologo jubilado, y casualidad tuvo a dos manzanas su consulta, me dice que todo es y fue una patraña corrupta donde jueces y fiscales se cagan y mean sin apenas limpiarse encima de la Constitución y la legalidad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Déjalo, todos sabemos que el expediente royuela es fake, por mucho que los 4 multicuentas de siempre intentéis insuflar vida a este hilo que lleva meses muerto, porque nadie se cree los delirios peliculescos en que se basa.


----------



## Bimb0 (6 Ago 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Déjalo, todos sabemos que el expediente royuela es fake, por mucho que los 4 multicuentas de siempre intentéis insuflar vida a este hilo que lleva meses muerto, porque nadie se cree los delirios peliculescos en que se basa.



Otra cuenta del cni


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Ago 2022)

* LLAMAMIENTO A TODOS LOS CORONELES EN DEFENSA DE ESPAÑA 
faltan cojones y sobran sobornos *










¡BOMBAZO! Llamamiento a todos los coroneles en defensa de España - El Diestro


¡BOMBAZO! Llamamiento a todos los coroneles en defensa de España




www.eldiestro.es








POR LAS GILIPOLLECES DE LOS POLITICOS.
ESTOS MILITARES NO ENTIENDEN QUE SE PUEDEN VER DE UN MES PARA OTRO | UN AÑO A LO SUMO | COMO EN CUALQUIER PAIS DE ESTOS QUE CONSIDERAN ATRASADO

*CHINA CORTA EL SUMINISTRO DE PRECUSORES QUIMICOS PARA MEDICAMENTOS POR LA SUBNORMALIDAD DE LA PELOSI *
*DI A DIOS AL SINTRON Y AL IBUPROFENO . ALSO HOSPITALES MILITARES *




*"We're At End Days Here" - US Faces Rampant Shortages Of 116 Different Pharmaceutical Drugs*






Si el suministro de antibióticos se cortara repentinamente, muchos estadounidenses morirían.
Y no se trata sólo de antibióticos. Según un experto, si China cortara repentinamente el flujo de medicamentos, muchos de nuestros hospitales "dejarían de funcionar en meses, si no en días"...
A medida que el sistema de defensa de Estados Unidos se preocupa cada vez más por las ambiciones potencialmente hostiles de China, la cadena de suministro farmacéutico está recibiendo un nuevo escrutinio.
"Si China cerrara la puerta a las exportaciones de medicamentos y de sus ingredientes y materias primas clave, los hospitales y clínicas militares estadounidenses dejarían de funcionar en MESES SI NO DIAS




by Tyler DurdenSunday, Feb 13, 2022 - 02:00 AM _Authored by Michael Snyder via The Economic Collapse blog,_
Global supplies of pharmaceutical drugs are* getting tighter and tighter, *and this has very serious implications for 2022 and beyond. If you depend upon a certain pharmaceutical drug in order to stay alive,* I would recommend doing whatever you can to make sure that you have as much of that drug stockpiled as possible*, because a day may come when you are unable to get any more for an extended period of time. Much of our drug production has been outsourced to China, and our relations with China are not going so well right now. In fact, the moment that China invades Taiwan we are going to have a major league national crisis on our hands.





"We're At End Days Here" - US Faces Rampant Shortages Of 116 Different Pharmaceutical Drugs | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Let me try to explain this one step at a time.
T*he FDA regularly keeps a list of pharmaceutical drug shortages.* According to that list, there were 112 drug shortages in the U.S. in November, and there were 114 drug shortages in the U.S. as of January 11th…​


> Nationwide, more than 100 drugs are in short supply, including antibiotics, diuretics, opioids and heart failure medications, FDA data shows.
> As of Jan. 11, 114 drugs were in shortage, according to the FDA’s database of current and resolved drug shortages, which is updated daily. The current tally is a continuation of shortage levels seen last year. In November 2021, the FDA reported 112 drug shortages.



I wanted information that was more up to date than that, so I went over and checked out the latest FDA drug shortage list for myself.
There are 165 entries on the list right now, but 49 of them have been resolved.
*Subtracting 49 from 165 gives us a total of 116 pharmaceutical drug shortages in the United States at this moment.*
That is shocking.
What are people supposed to do if they can’t get the drugs that they need?
Unfortunately, this is another area where we have outsourced a tremendous amount of production to China.
*Today, a whopping 97 percent of all antibiotics purchased in the United States come from China.*
Just think about that.
*If our supplies of antibiotics were suddenly cut off, a whole lot of Americans would die.*
And it isn’t just antibiotics that we are talking about. According to one expert, if China suddenly cut off the flow of pharmaceutical drugs many of our hospitals “would cease to function within months, if not days”…


> As the U.S. defense establishment grows increasingly concerned about China’s potentially hostile ambitions, the pharmaceutical supply chain is receiving new scrutiny.
> “If China shut the door on exports of medicines and their key ingredients and raw material, U.S. hospitals and military hospitals and clinics *would cease to function within months, if not days*,” said Rosemary Gibson, author of a book on the subject, “China Rx.”



Wow.
This is another example that shows why it was so f


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Ago 2022)

en realidad supuesta crisis de medimentos por que china no pasa mas
me suena a que es provocada quizas por algun rollo de esos "patriot" de " devolution" hohoho
mucha 114 y numeritos raros

pero vamos a poner que fuera de verdad xD

os ibais a cagar los Señores Coroneles, Jueces, Carguitos, Funcionarios posicionaditos .... SIN HEPARINA | ANALGESICOS |
y no se cuantas cosas mas xD

*LA LISTA ( ALGUNOS CASI MEJOR QUE NI HAYA POR QUE SON PURA MIERDA Xd ) como el anestesico que usan para las intubaciones ( asesinatos )
*
*


FDA Drug Shortages


*


----------



## workforfood (7 Ago 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Pero me imagino que para dar por discapacitado por fiscalía a alguien lo tienen que basar en un informe médico, no le veo mucho recorrido porque ese periodista tirará de Cabrera si al juez Presencia le ha declarado cuerdo hará lo mismo.

Además en esa web hay una respuesta que dice que todo es mentira:



> La noticia es simple mentira. La incapacidad actual (que cambió hace un año) exige dictado de sentencia igual que antes. Lo que cambia es que no se llama así y no hay tutores (sino curadores, en su caso, representativos). A ver si desde acodap estudian un poquito más, porque la fiscalía no “incapacita “ a nadie. Y si se le ha nombrado curador es porque ha habido todo un proceso previo: examen forense y judicial, juicio, sentencia… que de trolas cuentan, por dios, pero esto es que es tan sencillo como ver en google los arts 199 y sig del código civil


----------



## workforfood (7 Ago 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Déjalo, todos sabemos que el expediente royuela es fake, por mucho que los 4 multicuentas de siempre intentéis insuflar vida a este hilo que lleva meses muerto, porque nadie se cree los delirios peliculescos en que se basa.



Qué va está más vivo que nunca antes se tomaba esto como algo de Alberto Canosa, cuando se ha metido el juez Presencia y su asociación se ha revuelto todo y se han empezado a poner denuncias, antes estaba bastante muerto. Se ha difundido mucho más la gente sabe que hay corrupción judicial y esto se lo pone en bandeja.


----------



## workforfood (7 Ago 2022)

Que van a ser dos carreras, es la carrera de medicina + una oposición al ministerio de justicia.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (7 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Qué va está más vivo que nunca antes se tomaba esto como algo de Alberto Canosa, cuando se ha metido el juez Presencia y su asociación se ha revuelto todo y se han empezado a poner denuncias, antes estaba bastante muerto. Se ha difundido mucho más la gente sabe que hay corrupción judicial y esto se lo pone en bandeja.



Claro claro.

Los 4 colgados de siempre rasgándose las vestiduras como plañideras en cada palabra.

Todos con multicuentas para fingir que tiene repercusión, y luego en las "protestas" reales sólo hay 4 viejos oligofrénicos que huelen a meados.


----------



## workforfood (7 Ago 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Claro claro.
> 
> Los 4 colgados de siempre rasgándose las vestiduras como plañideras en cada palabra.
> 
> Todos con multicuentas para fingir que tiene repercusión, y luego en las "protestas" reales sólo hay 4 viejos oligofrénicos que huelen a meados.




No lo digo por eso todos los diarios importantes de internet lo están mencionando, y cuando han denunciado a todos los jueces del Tribunal Supremo todavía más. En este foro no se mueve casi nada solo hay que ver el hilo que está completamente muerto, pero afuera el caso está tomando gran repercusión.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (7 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> No lo digo por eso todos los diarios importantes de internet lo están mencionando, y cuando han denunciado a todos los jueces del Tribunal Supremo todavía más. En este foro no se mueve casi nada solo hay que ver el hilo que está completamente muerto, pero afuera el caso está tomando gran repercusión.



No está teniendo ninguna repercusión ni en dentro ni fuera del foro, porque se ve a lo lejos que es una patraña.

Incluso para los mayores amantes de las conspiraciones, la falta de pruebas de este asunto es sonrojante.


----------



## workforfood (7 Ago 2022)

Claro que no mira que poca repercusión tiene:

*El Supremo se harta del exjuez Presencia y remite sus "imputaciones falsas" a la Fiscalía

10/06/2022 *
*El magistrado Manuel Marchena firma una carta en la que avisa sobre "el irreversible daño que se está ocasionando a la credibilidad de una institución como el Tribunal Supremo"








El Supremo se harta del exjuez Presencia y remite sus "imputaciones falsas" a la Fiscalía


El magistrado Manuel Marchena firma una carta en la que avisa sobre "el irreversible daño que se está ocasionando a la credibilidad de una institución como el Tribunal Supremo"




www.elconfidencial.com




*
*Conspiracionismo, venganza y togas: la larga caída de un juez prevaricador*
*Los tribunales intentan frenar a Fernando Presencia, investigado por la Audiencia por difundir bulos, expulsado de la carrera, condenado dos veces por favorecer a amigos y sentenciado a 34 meses de cárcel por denuncia falsa*









Conspiracionismo, venganza y togas: la larga caída de un juez prevaricador


Los tribunales intentan frenar a Fernando Presencia, investigado por la Audiencia por difundir bulos, expulsado de la carrera, condenado dos veces por favorecer a amigos y sentenciado a 34 meses de cárcel por denuncia falsa




elpais.com





*El exjuez Presencia rechaza ser examinado por el forense de la Audiencia Nacional y se acoge a su derecho a no declarar*









El exjuez Presencia rechaza ser examinado por el forense de la Audiencia Nacional y se acoge a su derecho a no declarar


"Quieren tacharme de loco y quieren ingresarme", ha denunciado el otrora magistrado antes de acudir a su...




www.europapress.es





que todos los medios estén hablando del Exjuexpresencia del expediente Royuela y este hilo está completamente muerto

*El exjuez imputado por calumniar a magistrados del TS se opone a ser examinado mentalmente*








El exjuez imputado por calumniar a magistrados del TS se opone a ser examinado mentalmente


El juez ordenó un peritaje para valorar si el investigado sufre algún tipo de "patología". Él se ha negado a ser valorado.




www.elespanol.com





Vamos hoy el Expediente Royuela y el exjuez presencia está en el top de los medios de comunicación, ámbito judicial, youtube etc.

Este hilo está completamente muerto, cuando más se mueve el asunto.


----------



## workforfood (7 Ago 2022)

Macho lo ha denunciado con datos del expediente Royuela. 

*Expediente Royuela: un juez prevaricador y un ultraderechista te cuentan lo que nadie quiere que sepas *

29 de abril de 2022









Expediente Royuela: un juez prevaricador y un ultraderechista te cuentan lo que nadie quiere que sepas


Fernando Presencia, ex juez condenado por favorecer a amigos, y el ultraderechista Santiago Royuela unen sus fuerzas para denunciar a miembros del Gobierno por formar parte de una red de asesinos y tener dinero en paraísos fiscales




www.eldiario.es





Que este foro esté totalmente muerto es cierto pero fuera el tema está más vivo que nunca, pero en todos los medios y en Youtube ha pegado un subidón tremendo.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (7 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Claro que no mira que poca repercusión tiene:
> 
> *El Supremo se harta del exjuez Presencia y remite sus "imputaciones falsas" a la Fiscalía
> 
> ...




En ninguno de esas noticias se menciona ni una sola vez el expediente royuela.

Y con razón, porque es totalmente intrascendente.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Ago 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> No está teniendo ninguna repercusión ni en dentro ni fuera del foro, porque se ve a lo lejos que es una patraña.
> 
> Incluso para los mayores amantes de las conspiraciones, la falta de pruebas de este asunto es sonrojante.



efectivamente no interesa absolutamente a nadie.....

POR QUE... 


POR QUE LOS TROLLS Y AGENTES SMITH DEL SISTEMA. HAN VISTO QUE COMO SALGAN LAS CUENTAS DE VERDAD : SE LES DESMORONA TODO EL SISTEMA QUE DEFIENDEN.
SE CONVIERTE EN INDEFENDIBLE.

POR ESO YA NO ENTRAN NI A TROLLEAR. POR QUE SABEN QUE TROLENADO VUELVE A SALIR EL DEBATE DE LAS CUENTAS DE POLITICOS, PODER JUDICIAL. CASTA MEDIATICA ( ANA PASTOR Y FERRERAS, ES SOLO UNA PEQUEÑSIMA PARTE ) ​

Por el lado de los royuela 

si que tienden a sobre valorar el seguimiento.

LA DISTORSION TIPICA EN LA QUE CAE UNA Y OTRA VEZ LA GENTE QUE SE ASOMA A LAS REDES SOCIALES CON ALGUNA " CAUSA SOCIAL"

EL PENSAR QUE TIENE MUCHOS MAS IMPACTO QUE EL QUE VA A TENER

Y EL PENSAR QUE " EL IMPACTO Y REPECURSION" ES UNA COSA QUE " ESTA CRECIENDO" ...

FALSO.

EL IMPACTO Y LA REPERCUSION SIEMPRE ESTAN DECRECIENDO

el ve :

53.600 suscriptores y se piensa que algun momento tendra 250.000

ERROR

raro es El Expediente Royuela pase ya de los 10.000 o 20.000

2.000 habituales

y se piensa que son reales.

yo rebajaria esa cifra a 2.000 - 3.000 reales

yo ya he dicho que :

NO A VA HABER MOVIMIENTO DE " MASA SOCIAL"

NI VA A HABER MANIFESTACIONES CON MAS DE UNAS POCAS PERSONAS

NI VA A TENER MAS GENTE APOYANDOLO DE LA QUE YA HAY


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Ago 2022)

POR ESTO PRECISAMENTRE.

*A) COMO A LA GENTE - MASA LE IMPORTA TODO UNA MIERDA*

*B) Y LAS PERSONAS EN PUESTOS CLAVES QUE DEBIERAN PODER DARLE UN VUELCO A LA CORRUPCION ENDEMICA*

LES IMPORTA TODO UNA PUTA TAMBIEN.

- TAN SOLO COBRAR SUS NOMINAS

- ASEGURAR SUS PROMOCIONES PERSONALES

- Y / O COBRAR SUS SOBORNOS PARA SE ESTE QUIETITOS

Y LLEVARSEL CALENTITO POR QUE_ 
"EJQUE TOTAH AQUIN NO ZE PUEH CAMBIAH NA, AZINHQUE POL LO MENOH ZACO YO TARMBIEM ARGOH"_


PUES POR ESE TIPO DE COSAS PASAN ESTAS.
QUE AHORA CHINA CORTA LOS INGREDIENTES DE CIENTOS DE MEDICAMENTOS
Y QUE TODA ESA CASTA DE FUNCIONARIOS QUE VIVEN MEJOR CON LA CORRUPCION
QUE SIN ELLA

PUES IS MENTALIZANDOOS DE QUE LA FDA DECLARA NO TENER SUMINISTROS O TEMER QUE SE ROMPA EL STOCK

*QUE EMPECEIS A FABRICAROS VOSOTROS MISMOS EN CASA EL SIMVASTAN Y EL SINTRON *

*Y OTROS MEDICAMENTOS TAN LISTILLOS. QUE SI SOIS LISTOS PARA TENER UNA NOMINA Y CARGUITO. SOIS LISTOS PARA SINTIZARLOS EN LA BAÑERA DE CASA - SIN DEPENDER DE OTRO PAIS COMO CHINA *
 

ESTARIA BIEN QUE CHINA CORTARA MEDIO AÑO LOS PRECUSORES QUIMICOS. A VER QUE HOSTIAS HACIAN LOS FUNCIONARIOS PAGUITEROS, CON LA CANTIDA DIARIA DE PASTILLAS QUE SE TOMAN ELLOS. OS SUS FAMILIARES

_


FDA Drug Shortages


_





*Cardiovascular*





Acetazolamide Injection (_*Resolved*_) 
 



Adenosine Injection (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Aliskiren and Hydrochlorothiazide Tablets (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Alprostadil Injection (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Ambrisentan Tablets (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Amiodarone Tablets (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Aspirin/Dipyridamole (Aggrenox) Extended Release Capsules (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Bumetanide Injection (_*Currently in Shortage*_) 
 



Calcium Gluconate Injection (_*Currently in Shortage*_) 
 



Captopril Tablets (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Captopril/Hydrochlorothiazide Tablets (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Cardene IV (nicardipine hydrochloride) 0.2 mg/mL in 5% Dextrose (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Clonidine Hydrochloride Extended Release Tablets (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Conivaptan Hydrochloride (Vaprisol) in 5% Dextrose Plastic Container (_*Currently in Shortage*_) 
 



Digoxin Injection (_*Currently in Shortage*_) 
 



Diltiazem Hydrochloride Injection (_*Currently in Shortage*_) 
 



Diltiazem Hydrochloride Injection (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Disopyramide Phosphate (Norpace) Capsules (_*Currently in Shortage*_) 
 



Dobutamine Hydrochloride Injection (_*Currently in Shortage*_) 
 



Dofetilide Capsules (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Dopamine Hydrochloride Injection (_*Currently in Shortage*_) 
 



Enalaprilat Injection (_*Currently in Shortage*_) 
 



Epinephrine Injection, 0.1 mg/mL (_*Currently in Shortage*_) 
 



Epoprostenol Sodium for Injection and Sterile Diluent for Epoprostenol Sodium for Injection  (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Furosemide Injection (_*Currently in Shortage*_) 
 



Furosemide Oral Solution (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Furosemide Oral Solution, 10 mg/mL (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Guanfacine Hydrochloride Tablets (_*Currently in Shortage*_) 
 



Hydralazine Hydrochloride Injection (_*Resolved*_) 
 



Hydrochlorothiazide and Lisinopril Tablets (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Ibutilide Fumarate Injection (_*Currently in Shortage*_) 
 



Lanoxin (digoxin) Tablets (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Lidocaine Hydrochloride (Xylocaine) and Dextrose Injection Solution-Premix Bags (_*Currently in Shortage*_) 
 



Lisinopril Tablets (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Methyldopa Tablets (_*Currently in Shortage*_) 
 



Methyldopa Tablets (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Metoprolol Tartrate Tablets (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Nebivolol Hydrochloride Tablets (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Nesiritide Powder (NATRECOR) for Injection (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Pentoxifylline Extended-Release Tablets (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Pindolol Tablets (_*Resolved*_) 
 



Procardia Capsules (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Propafenone Hydrochloride Tablets (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Ranolazine Extended Release Tablets (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Rosuvastatin Calcium Tablets (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Sildenafil Citrate (REVATIO) (_*Resolved*_) 
 

 
Simvastatin (Zocor) Tablets  (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 

 
Simvastatin Tablets  (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 

 
Telmisartan and Amlodipine (Twynsta) Tablets  (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Trandolapril Tablets (_*Discontinuation*_) 
 



Triamterene and Hydrochlorothiazide Tablets (_*Discontinuation*_)


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Ago 2022)

*MIENTRAS LA LANGOSTADA FUNCIONARAL SE PIENSAN SI LE COMPENSA O NO LA CORRUPCION
CHINA CORTA A USA EL SUMINISTRO DE INGREDIENTES SIMVASTAN O ROLLOS " SINTRON "*

*Y OTROS MEDICAMENTOS TAN LISTILLOS. QUE SI SOIS LISTOS PARA TENER UNA NOMINA Y CARGUITO. SOIS LISTOS PARA SINTIZARLOS EN LA BAÑERA DE CASA - SIN DEPENDER DE OTRO PAIS COMO CHINA *
 

ESTARIA BIEN QUE CHINA CORTARA MEDIO AÑO LOS PRECUSORES QUIMICOS. A VER QUE HOSTIAS HACIAN LOS FUNCIONARIOS PAGUITEROS, CON LA CANTIDA DIARIA DE PASTILLAS QUE SE TOMAN ELLOS. OS SUS FAMILIARES


_ADIOS A MUCHOS DE LOS FARMACOS "PAL CORAZON " Y " LA TENSION" 


FDA Drug Shortages




FDA Drug Shortages




FDA Drug Shortages




FDA Drug Shortages



_









_


FDA Drug Shortages




FDA Drug Shortages


_
*Cardiovascular | corazon | en falta o en peligro *​



> Acetazolamide Injection (_*Resolved*_)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Simvastatin (Zocor) Tablets  (_*Discontinuation*_) 
Simvastatin Tablets  (_*Discontinuation*_) 
Telmisartan and Amlodipine (Twynsta) Tablets  (_*Discontinuation*_) 
​
Trandolapril Tablets (_*Discontinuation*_)
Triamterene and Hydrochlorothiazide Tablets (_*Discontinuation*_)


----------



## Descansa Hombre (7 Ago 2022)

Como objetivo adverso de las vacunas, se está dando el cantazo de que en proporción mueren infartados más ''jóvenes'' que ancianos. Hay que quitarles el sintrón a los mayores que no se mueren ni a tiros, y ya huele...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Ago 2022)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> Como objetivo adverso de las vacunas, se está dando el cantazo de que en proporción mueren infartados más ''jóvenes'' que ancianos. Hay que quitarles el sintrón a los mayores que no se mueren ni a tiros, y ya huele...




sip en parte algo de eso puede ver.

pero en el contexto geopolitico, yo creo de momento, que esta vez...


es una andanada de aviso solo... rollo " te corto el gas" que tambiene s para cortar el crecimiento de la poblacion a otro nivel

en plan de "cuidaito con las tonterias " xD que os cortamos los potingues estos 2 meses y vais pal hoyo en zero coma 

pero aun asi de todas formas EL SINTRON ES MALISIMO

y su " sustituto " PEOR.

Yo cuando he visto la noticia no se si me he sentido mas aliviado que preocupado, fijate lo que te digo.

lo he visto en mis abuelos y es terrorifico. son falsos medicamentos.

o mejor dicho se recentan e base a malos diagnosticos. no digo que para casos aislados no vengan bien

pero en general "para todo el mundo" hacen mas mal que bien.

ademas vienen en " PACKS" que son LETALES combinados y lo unico que hacen es que para quitarte el efecto secundario ( gravisimo ) del primero, tengans que tomar otros 3 mas.. que a su vez generan efectos secundarios nuevos .... imagina


----------



## Monsieur George (7 Ago 2022)

Santiago no vuelve a España. Quiere crear un conflicto diplomático entre España y el Líbano. Imagino que seguirá difundiendo el Expediente Royuela desde el Líbano.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Ago 2022)

EL ENROQUE LIBANES


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Ago 2022)

No, en mi caso es psicologo forense, 4 años de carrera, master clinico 2 años y master forense 1 año ( mas otros de trauma etc por mi cuenta) pero vamos que yo no se nada de cosas de medicina pero lo se casi todo de trastornos mentales igual que un psiquiatra o bastante mas que muchos ineptos que he conocido.



workforfood dijo:


> Pero me imagino que para dar por discapacitado por fiscalía a alguien lo tienen que basar en un informe médico, no le veo mucho recorrido porque ese periodista tirará de Cabrera si al juez Presencia le ha declarado cuerdo hará lo mismo.
> 
> Además en esa web hay una respuesta que dice que todo es mentira:



Así es, para que veais que ese impresencia es un mentiroso manipulador, un megalomano que engaña a mucha gente que se deja, es un lider de secta basicamente y cuando se le lleva la contraria el tio amenaza y manda a sus mariachis a linchar como ha sido mi caso.

Como veis "la fiscalia no incapacita", sino te incapacita tu propio estado mental deplorable, todo ello ratificado por un forense, dos y el juez.

Para que veais este delincuente multicondenado como miente. Un delirante querulante megalomano y antisocial es mi diagnostico.




workforfood dijo:


> Qué va está más vivo que nunca antes se tomaba esto como algo de Alberto Canosa, cuando se ha metido el juez Presencia y su asociación se ha revuelto todo y se han empezado a poner denuncias, antes estaba bastante muerto. Se ha difundido mucho más la gente sabe que hay corrupción judicial y esto se lo pone en bandeja.




El caso Royuela lo ha matado ese tarado de juez disparando a discrecion contra todo juez, cuando habia que centrarse en Mena y ZP.

No se como se ha metido este gol Don Alberto pero van a acabar todos en el psiquiatrico o en la carcel y lamento decir que merecidamente por haberse fiado de este demente de¿juez?-.

Pero en que cabeza cabe que los supuestos jueces corruptos ( que yo si creo que lo son) vayan ellos mismos a condenar a uno de su panda?

Pues eso es lo que cree el tarado este de psiquiatrico.


Pues si casi 10 años en mi caso seran mas

Ese sumario es mas falso que el del 11-M y el de la Colza como todos sabemos y quien esta detras de los 3 casos... pues los de siempre...


----------



## Descansa Hombre (7 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> sip en parte algo de eso puede ver.
> 
> pero en el contexto geopolitico, yo creo de momento, que esta vez...
> 
> ...



El sintrón es básicamente un anticoagulante, evita trombos, lo toma gente con problemas cardiovasculares, problemas de tensión y circulación, no son cuadros típicos que se den normalmente en un rango de edad entre 15 y 45 que es donde más llaman la atención la cantidad de muertes por trombos repentinos y arritmias, los deportistas no suelen tomar sintrón ni las personas en la flor de la vida. Es bastante cantoso lo que está pasando.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Ago 2022)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> El sintrón es básicamente un anticoagulante, evita trombos, lo toma gente con problemas cardiovasculares, problemas de tensión y circulación, no son cuadros típicos que se den normalmente en un rango de edad entre 15 y 45 que es donde más llaman la atención de muertes por trombos repentinos y arritmias, los deportistas no suelen tomar sintrón ni las personas en la flor de la vida. Es bastante cantoso lo que está pasando.



Vale.. ahi se ha producido algo muy ironico Xd

el sintron y el otro son basicamente VENENOS xD en serio

PERO...curiosamente como la vacuna es MAS VENENO AUN..... en ESE ASPECTO PARTICULAR como bien dices, se da la ironia de que a lo mejor les ayuda con los terribles cuadros cuagularorios " por la proteina spike" ( grafeno y nano particulas, pero lo mismo da )


----------



## Descansa Hombre (7 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Vale.. ahi se ha producido algo muy ironico Xd
> 
> el sintron y el otro son basicamente VENENOS xD en serio
> 
> PERO...curiosamente como la vacuna es MAS VENENO AUN..... en ESE ASPECTO PARTICULAR como bien dices, se da la ironia de que a lo mejor les ayuda con los terribles cuadros cuagularorios " por la proteina spike" ( grafeno y nano particulas, pero lo mismo da )



La medicina alopática es venenosa, de eso no hay duda, pero tienen que guardar las apariencias, y últimamente se les está muriendo la gente con la piel muy tersa todavía, y con familiares que no se lo pueden creer.


----------



## workforfood (7 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> El caso Royuela lo ha matado ese tarado de juez disparando a discrecion contra todo juez, cuando habia que centrarse en Mena y ZP.
> 
> No se como se ha metido este gol Don Alberto pero van a acabar todos en el psiquiatrico o en la carcel y lamento decir que merecidamente por haberse fiado de este demente de¿juez?-.
> 
> ...



El caso Royuela tiene un montón de años y su padre ya fue condenado, pienso que lo de Royuela es un montaje con algo de verdad la corrupción judicial como M. Rajoy salió de presidente sin cargo alguno judicial, y lo que dices tú a quién cojones le cabe en la cabeza que un juez Español va a investigar a otro ya no digo condenar, eso solo pasa en casos muy determinados. Creo que el juez Presencia usa el caso para recusar a los jueces que deciden su recurso en el Supremo pero directamente no le han denunciado y se lo han pasado al juez de la Audiencia Nacional para que lo condene, por lo tanto su plan ha fallado aunque creo que utilizará dicho pleito para recusarlos.


----------



## CesareLombroso (7 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> El caso Royuela tiene un montón de años y su padre ya fue condenado, pienso que lo de Royuela es un montaje con algo de verdad la corrupción judicial como M. Rajoy salió de presidente sin cargo alguno judicial, y lo que dices tú a quién cojones le cabe en la cabeza que un juez Español va a investigar a otro ya no digo condenar, eso solo pasa en casos muy determinados. Creo que el juez Presencia usa el caso para recusar a los jueces que deciden su recurso en el Supremo pero directamente no le han denunciado y se lo han pasado al juez de la Audiencia Nacional para que lo condene, por lo tanto su plan ha fallado aunque creo que utilizará dicho pleito para recusarlos.




Tiene recusados como a dos autobuses llenos de jueces.

Y que gana con eso? La pataleta de megalomano meganarciso de haber tumbado x fichas, pero el que venga detras lo va a condenar todavia con mas ganas.

Un subnormal que podia haberse ganado bien la vida como abogado vendiendo que fue juez y que conoce los entresijos del sistema corrupto y por sus severos trastornos de personalidad va a acabar en la puta calle, con sus hijos raptados por los servicios sociales, divorciado de nuevo, en el psiquiatrico o en el talego la tira de años.

A este imbecil le recomendaria el libro que me acabe anoche "el ego es el enemigo",

Un egolatra que cree que el va a tumbar a todos los jueces del Supremo y que sus dos condenas por prevaricacion van a ser anuladas como fueron anuladas en bloque las condenas del nazismo y volver a ser juez.

Lo dicho un demente que me da mucho asco porque a mi personalmente me ha ninguneado, estafado y amenazado incluso, me lo dice en persona y le piso la cabeza con mi 1,90. de puro ario, para que aprenda respeto.


----------



## workforfood (7 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Santiago no vuelve a España. Quiere crear un conflicto diplomático entre España y el Líbano. Imagino que seguirá difundiendo el Expediente Royuela desde el Líbano.




Y como se va quedar Presencia y su padre cuando vayan a declarar a la Audiencia Nacional cuando el hijo ha hecho mutis por el foro.


----------



## Monsieur George (7 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Y como se va quedar Presencia y su padre cuando vayan a declarar a la Audiencia Nacional cuando el hijo ha hecho mutis por el foro.



Entiendo su postura. Desde la cárcel no va a poder luchar por el Expediente Royuela.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Ago 2022)

SANTIAGO EN TIERRAS MORAS 21:44 






​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Ago 2022)

en 50 minutos se marca un directo

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Ago 2022)

пассивный
spasiva xD
00:37sec
* VISTA ACTUAL DEL PUERTO DE BEIRUT DONDE HUBO LA GRAN EXPLOSION *
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Ago 2022)

SI LEE SANTI

*SE HA ACABADO POR PARTE ISRAEL LA OPERACION ( EN TEORIA )*

ADEMAS PARECE TODO UN POCO DISTRACCION EL ROLLO ISRAEL VS GAZA SACADO AHORA A LA ACTUALIDAD


NO OS DISTRAGAIS MUCHO CON EL ROLLI ISRAEL - GAZA Y DEMAS

SUELE SER UNA CARTA QUE SE TIRA CUANDO SE QUEIRE DISTRAER DE OTRAS COSAS ( Y LOS DOS BANDOS COLABORAN EN ESE ASPECTO )


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Ago 2022)

PASO DE LA POLITICA DE ORIENTE MEDIO

ES IGUAL DE FAKE O MAS QUE LA DE ESPAÑA

PERDIDA DE TIEMPO. NO ME INTERESA NADA.

NO. NO ME VOY A METER EN ALMANAR O COMO SE LLAME.

ES RIDICULO

SANTI TIENE UN PROBLEMA CON PENSAR QUE PUEDE MOVER A LA GENTE DESDE SU CUENTA DE YOUTUBE PARA QUE HAGA COSAS POR EL O " LA CAUSA"

QUE LE DEN POR CULO A LA WEB ESA DE ALMANAR AMOS VENGA

NO TIENE NI PUTA IDEA SANTI DE QUE EL 80 % DE TODAS ESAS WEBS O MOVIEENTOS O SON LA CIA

O SON ISRAEL

ANDAPAI


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Ago 2022)

POR DIOS QUE ALGUIEN CON CUENTA EN YOUTUBE 
LE DIGA QUE DEJE DE HACER EL CANELO VIENDO PAGINAS DE FACCIONES FAKE

" BUSCANDO INTERNACIONALIZAR EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA"


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Ago 2022)

SANTI esta tratando venderle nevereas y cubitos de hielo a los esquimales

BUENOS DIAS SEÑOR ESQUIMAL LIBANES

VENGO A VENDERLE UNA PELICULA NUEVA ESPAÑOLA
MUY BUENA






que dice que les hablemos nosotros de la marca de la nevera.... para que la compren 

NI DE PUTA COÑA OS DEIS DE ALTA EN LA ALMANAR ESA

SI NO QUEREIS QUE QUEDEN VUSTROS DATOS MARCADOS Xd Y ENTREIS EN 14.000 LISTAS DE TERRORISTAS 


*PERO QUE NO OS DEIS DE ALTA EN LA ALMANAR ESA ! PAR CONTARLES GILIPOLLECES ! *







Sitio de Al Manar en Español


...




spanish.almanar.com.lb





1) NO HACES EL CANELO

2) NO LE DAIS LA TABARRA A LOS MOROS QUE BASTANTE TIENEN ELLOS

2) NO QUEDAIS EN 3243093749878364 LISTAS DE " EXTREMISTAS "


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Ago 2022)

*QUE CRINGE 
*







_CRINGE IN THE MIDDLE WEST _






THE GEOPOLITICALS OF CRINGE 
 

KRINGESPOLITIK 
​


----------



## workforfood (8 Ago 2022)

Lo de hacienda y el fraude Fiscal de Margarita Robles parece que es cierto pero esas C/C me parece que no son del expediente Royuela.

*PORQUE NO SE HA INVESTIGADO A MARGARITA ROBLES DESPUÉS DE DEFRAUDAR 6 MILLONES DE EUROS*

Hemos tenido acceso a una documentación de Hacienda donde Margarita Robles estuvo enviando dinero a paraísos fiscales, Venezuela, México DC, Portugal y Suiza son algunos países donde Margarita estuvo enviando dinero, “grandes cantidades de dinero”. De hecho la Agencia Tributaria le solicito pagar los impuestos de ese dinero terminando los expedientes en órdenes de embargo de cuentas y bienes, pasando también el expediente a Fiscalía por un presunto delito económico, blanqueo de dinero.









PORQUE NO SE HA INVESTIGADO A MARGARITA ROBLES DESPUÉS DE DEFRAUDAR 6 MILLONES DE EUROS


MARGARITA ROBLES, Hacienda, Defrauda, PSOE, Dolores Delgado, Fiscalia, GAL, Pedro Sanchez




impactoespananoticias.com







https://impactoespananoticias.com/download/multimedia.archivo.9e87d2a91ed4f935.4d415247415249544120524f424c45532028534f424f524e4f532920706167732e706466.pdf











EdaTV News







www.edatv.news


----------



## Debunker (8 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> SANTI esta tratando venderle nevereas y cubitos de hielo a los esquimales
> 
> BUENOS DIAS SEÑOR ESQUIMAL LIBANES
> 
> ...




En esto te doy toda la razón, este Santi ha perdido el norte, internacionalizar dice y El Líbano ya tiene bastante con el mismo Líbano y no le hace caso ni sus propios supuestos aliados , pura locura cutre este Santi, se desprestigia el solito , pero este tío no tiene quién le asesore? Qué coño cree que va a conseguir en El Líbano? Yo es que flipo en colores 

Ni se le ocurra a nadie dar sus datos a Alma Na o como coño se llame.


----------



## workforfood (8 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> En esto te doy toda la razón, este Santi ha perdido el norte, internacionalizar dice y El Líbano ya tiene bastante con el mismo Líbano y no le hace caso ni sus propios supuestos aliados , pura locura cutre este Santi, se desprestigia el solito , pero este tío no tiene quién le asesore? Qué coño cree que va a conseguir en El Líbano? Yo es que flipo en colores
> 
> Ni se le ocurra a nadie dar sus datos a Alma Na o como coño se llame.




Ya te lo dice en el vídeo como el Líbano no tiene tratado de extradición no le pueden extraditar automáticamente, lo tienen que hacer por juzgado libanés y se puede tirar años. Al que ha dejado tirado es a Presencia y a su padre.


----------



## Debunker (8 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Ya te lo dice en el vídeo como el Líbano no tiene tratado de extradición no le pueden extraditar automáticamente, lo tienen que hacer por juzgado libanés y se puede tirar años. Al que ha dejado tirado es a Presencia y a su padre.



A mi es que me cuesta creer que Santi se quede a vivir en El Líbano, tanto miedo tiene a ser encarcelado? Supongo que vivir en El Líbano es mejor que vivir en la cárcel y encima represaliado sin posibilidad tan siquiera protestar, de ser así y Santi se ha expuesto a eso por denunciar el ER, solo tiene una lectura o Santi es un héroe o un tonto del culo, yo desde luego por mucho que creyera en el ER no me habría atrevido con el ER corriendo ese riesgo , encima de que el esfuerzo no habría valido para nada porque si meten en la cárcel a los denunciantes del ER, el ER va al cajón del olvido y de ello nunca más se supo.


----------



## workforfood (8 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> A mi es que me cuesta creer que Santi se quede a vivir en El Líbano, tanto miedo tiene a ser encarcelado? Supongo que vivir en El Líbano es mejor que vivir en la cárcel y encima represaliado sin posibilidad tan siquiera protestar, de ser así y Santi se ha expuesto a eso por denunciar el ER, solo tiene una lectura o Santi es un héroe o un tonto del culo, yo desde luego por mucho que creyera en el ER no me habría atrevido con el ER corriendo ese riesgo , encima de que el esfuerzo no habría valido para nada porque si meten en la cárcel a los denunciantes del ER, el ER va al cajón del olvido y de ello nunca más se supo.



El tío ya ha pasado 2 veces por la cárcel habrá dicho que una tercera va su padre literalmente. Lo del líbano ya lo tendría planeado hace mucho, sabe que la condena es muy probable y van todos a prisión.


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

A ver mis amores, Royuela es judío, Samit su 2º apellido es judío, de entrada judiada catalana, super mega sospechoso. ¿Qué le une con el Líbano para haber huido ahí? Es raro de cojones.

No digo que todo el Exp. R sea falso, habrá mentiras y verdades, pero huele que apesta a cloacas del deep state en guerra sucia.

Son subasteros, siempre las subastas en España han estado controladas por mafias (es imposible entrar si no estás dentro), especialmente por militares, ex-militares, etc, gente muy cercana al régimen franquista.

Hay promotoras inmobiliarias muy importantes de España, paso de dar nombres, cuya fortuna empezó así. Empresas inmobiliarias muy importantes fundadas por ex-militares, con la pasta ganada en las mafia-subastas hay unas cuantas.

No estoy atacando ni defendiendo a nadie. Digo que son todos cloacas/deep state porque Hezpain es al completo una mafia con bandera. 









Anuari Mèdia.cat | Royuela: los jerarcas de la ultraderecha catalana


Todo el mundo hace la boca pequeña cuando habla de los Royuela, uno de los clanes con más pedigrí en la extrema derecha.




www.media.cat


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Ago 2022)

PERO QUE LECHES HACE PENSAR A ESTE. QUE PUEDE ENTENDER Y ENTRELAZAR LA SITUACION EN ORIENTE MEDIO
ESE PUZZLE. LEYENDO NOTICIAS EN EL PORTATIL EN 5 MINUTOS.
PERO ESTE EST TONTO Xd

*ANOCHE CUANDO SANTI DECIA " PARECE QUE AHORA SE ESTA EMPEZANDO A LIAR "*

*EN REALIDAD ESTABA YA ACABADO. SE ACABA DE TERMINAR.

Y ADEMAS HUELE A TEATRO PACTADO POR LAS PARTES*

*¿QUE PINTA NADIE EN ESE LIO A HACER EL CANELO ? SIN SABER NI ENTENDER NADA. 
VIENDO 5 MINUTOS DE TITULARES FAKE EN EL PORTATIL FUMANDO PORROS 
sacando conclusiones invent y pidiendole a la gente que colabore escribiendo paridas en español " para intercender" xD*


*Prime Minister Yair Lapid speaks to local authority heads in southern Israel, says that "goals have been achieved, there is no use in continuing the operation."*
https://t.co/CdcQpxEpQn t.me/No_BS_NewS/61158 3.0K viewsAug 7 at 17:35


https://www.jpost.com/israel-news/live-updates-714107









ESTO ES DEL DIA ANTES: DE QUE SANTI PENSARA QUE EMPEZABA.
SENSACION : TODO PACTADO POR LAS PARTES.
ERGO SANTI NO TIENE PVTA IDEA NO QUIEN ES QUIEN, NI ENTIENDE EL PUZZLE DE ORIENTE MEDIO
NI NA DE NA​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Ago 2022)

vale. ya le han llevado sus amigos libaneses a que se despeñe por un acantalido 


* AL RAUSHI, UN LUGAR DEL LÍBANO DONDE ACUDE GENTE "SIN SALIDA EN LA VIDA" A SUICIDARSE * 

​


----------



## Max Aub (8 Ago 2022)

Con lo facil que le sería ahora mostrar las fosas con las decenas de supuestos cadáveres, va y se fuga al Líbano. Menudo cantamañanas.


----------



## workforfood (8 Ago 2022)

Max Aub dijo:


> Con lo facil que le sería ahora mostrar las fosas con las decenas de supuestos cadáveres, va y se fuga al Líbano. Menudo cantamañanas.




Es que estamos reviviendo algo que ya fue condenado en 2003 a su padre.









18 meses de prisión para el subastero Alberto Royuela por presentar denuncias falsas contra jueces y fiscales


Año y medio de cárcel y multa de 12.960 euros por un delito continuado de acusación y denuncia falsa. Ésa es la pena que ha impuesto una magistrada de




elpais.com





Sabe que la condena es segura y se ha ido a un país que no tiene extradición con España.


----------



## Scout.308 (8 Ago 2022)

¿Pero a un discapacitado mental como Santiago Royuela lo pueden mandar a la cárcel de verdad? ¿No suelen mandarlos a centros especiales con cuidadores?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Ago 2022)

JUSTO CUANDO PENSABAMOS QUE SANTIAGO SE IBA A TIRAR POR UN BARRANCO COMO LA
*Orden de los Hassassin*
Propios de las tierras moras a las cual ha ido en Santa Perigrenacion et para huir de la muy grande persecucion que sufre en tierras Castellanas



*REAPARECE*

* DIPUTADOS DEL PARTIDO POPULAR CATALÁN CON CUENTAS BANCARIAS EN EL EXTRANJERO *

​
BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Ago 2022)

*Deep in the ocean, dead and cast away
Where innocences burn in flames
A million mile from home, I'm walking ahead*
*A soldier on my own, I don't know the way
I'm riding up the heights of shame
I'm waiting for the call, the hand on the chest
I'm ready for the fight, and fate*

















Oscar Aparicio i Pedrosa - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org













Enric Millo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Dolors Sabater - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Rafael Luna - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org










Sergio Santamaría Santigosa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Carmen de Rivera - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





​


----------



## Monsieur George (8 Ago 2022)

Pues se citará el día 11 con el enviado de MR en el Líbano.



¡¡Ojo que no haya cosas comprometedoras con el asunto de Israel!! ¡¡Ojo!! 

Si Santiago ha ido al Líbano es para entregar a Hezbollah documentos e información.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Pues se citará el día 11 con el enviado de MR en el Líbano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues que llame el CNI y pregunte Xd


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Ago 2022)

*OS RECUERDO EL MATERIAL FRESCO MAS LOCAL

PRESUNTOS SOBORNOS O AL MENOS CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES DE MIEMBROS DEL

PP - PSC CATALUñA - CIUDADANOS - COMUM EN PODEM ( PODEMOS )*



OSCAR APARICIO PEDROSA 1.2 MILLONES








Oscar Aparicio i Pedrosa - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org





JOSE ENRIQUE MILLO ROCHER 1.25 M €








Enric Millo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





DOLORES SABETER PUICH 700.000 €








Dolors Sabater - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





RAFAEL LUNA VIVAS 1.2 M €








Rafael Luna - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





SERGIO SANTAMARIA CARTIGOSA 1.25 M €





Sergio Santamaría Santigosa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





CARME RIVERA PLA 1.2 M €








Carmen de Rivera - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org








​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Ago 2022)

__





Lista de Diputados del PP Catalan y PSC | CUP | Ciudadanos | con cuentas en el extranjero. Santi Expediente Royuela | Pasar a Limpio y en Enviar|


update 10 de agosto puede que le informacion sea incorrecta. dos de los que aparecen se han puesto en contacto para solictiar rectificacion y parece ser que son incorrectas. para quien entre en este post que sepa que no ha de ser tenido en cuenta por que parece ser que "los informantes" o...




www.burbuja.info





*Dolors Sabater, una activista ácrata en la CUP : *

* 700.000 € un poquito menos que el resto para marcar su espiritu acrata *














Dolors Sabater, una activista ácrata en la CUP


La exalcaldesa de Badalona, que tiene un pasado alejado de los partidos, lidera a los anticapitalistas catalanes, claves para investir al nuevo Govern




elpais.com




*La exalcaldesa de Badalona, que tiene un pasado alejado de los partidos, lidera a los anticapitalistas catalanes, claves para investir al nuevo Govern*





Àngels Piñol
20 mar 2021 - 04:30Actualizado: *22 mar 2021* - 19:25 UTC​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Ago 2022)

*FBI raids Mar-a-Lago: Trump said his home was *
*'under siege by large group of agents who even broke into my safe'*

By Emily Goodin Senior U.S. Political Reporter For Dailymail.Com





Published: 18:57 EDT, 8 August 2022 | Updated: 19:04 EDT, 8 August 2022








Eric Trump reveals he told Donald that the FBI had raided Mar-a-Lago


Eric Trump accused the current administration of wanting to 'attack Biden's greatest threat' after the FBI raided Donald Trump's Mar-a-Lago home in Florida Monday morning.




www.dailymail.co.uk














‘These Are Dark Times’: Trump Reveals FBI Agents ‘Raided’ His Mar-a-Lago Residence


In a Monday statement on his "Truth" social media platform, former US President Donald Trump revealed that his Mar-a-Lago resort in southern Florida is "under siege" by the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) national police force.




sputniknews.com






*EXTRA EXTRA : JUST IN > EL FBI esta haciendo una redada en casa del tito DONALD TRUMP en su MAR A LAGO en MIAMI . Supa COOL!*






* Daphne Kay * @USA_2021_DK 








EXTRA EXTRA : JUST IN > EL FBI esta haciendo una redada en casa del tito DONALD TRUMP en su MAR A LAGO en MIAMI . Supa COOL!


Daphne Kay @USA_2021_DK




www.burbuja.info










​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Ago 2022)

il Donaldo Trumpo


@ilPresidento 1h
THE FBI CAN KISS MY ASS, BY THE WAY!!!
Posted on 1:11 AM · Aug 9th, 2022








il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : THE FBI CAN KISS MY ASS, BY THE WAY!!!


THE FBI CAN KISS MY ASS, BY THE WAY!!!




gettr.com









Se esta liando por que mucha gente no se lo esperaba. mas en plan indignacion ( de unos pocos ) y LOLES de los mas xD
DE MOMENTO A SANTI NO LO TRINCAN  QUE ESTA EN LOS BEIRUSES




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Ago 2022)

* Trump Girl * @DownSouthScotMichelle  1 minute ago 


Ron DeSantis responds to FBI raiding The Winter White House.​ 
​


----------



## Debunker (9 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *PRESUNTOS SOBORNOS O AL MENOS CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES DE MIEMBROS DEL PP Y PSC CATALUñA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *DIPUTADOS DEL PARTIDO POPULAR CATALÁN CON CUENTAS BANCARIAS EN EL EXTRANJERO *
> 
> ​BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM




A tí te la pone dura el ER cuando denuncia corrupción en las filas del PP. Eso lo trasmites y lo denuncias dando plena veracidad al ER.

Santi será todo lo que querías , yo también lo critico, luego voy al fondo y lo que es claro y diáfano es que de todos , incluído el Presencia, los que han contribuido a la difusión del ER, no han arriesgado nada sino todo lo contrario , han conseguido más audiencia para sus canales de youtuber, aquí el único que pierde es Santi y su padre, sobre todo Santi que ha arriesgado todo , hasta la misma vida , joder tiene que ser muy triste irse a tomar por culo viviendo en una sociedad tan distinta de la nuestra y encima en una zona que es el avispero más grande del mundo, encima con la espada de Damocles sobre la cabeza que le puede facilmente cortar la vida, ¿por qué haría algo así Santi si además su denuncia es mentira cosa fácil de comprobar y se arriesga a perder hasta la vida?

Cuando hago esa reflexión solo me queda admirar a Santi por su valentía y criticarme a mi misma por mi pasotismo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> A tí te la pone dura el ER cuando denuncia corrupción en las filas del PP. Eso lo trasmites y lo denuncias dando plena veracidad al ER.
> 
> Santi será todo lo que querías , yo también lo critico, luego voy al fondo y lo que es claro y diáfano es que de todos , incluído el Presencia, los que han contribuido a la difusión del ER, no han arriesgado nada sino todo lo contrario , han conseguido más audiencia para sus canales de youtuber, aquí el único que pierde es Santi y su padre, sobre todo Santi que ha arriesgado todo , hasta la misma vida , joder tiene que ser muy triste irse a tomar por culo viviendo en una sociedad tan distinta de la nuestra y encima en una zona que es el avispero más grande del mundo, encima con la espada de Damocles sobre la cabeza que le puede facilmente cortar la vida, ¿por qué haría algo así Santi si además su denuncia es mentira cosa fácil de comprobar y se arriesga a perder hasta la vida?
> 
> Cuando hago esa reflexión solo me queda admirar a Santi por su valentía y criticarme a mi misma por mi pasotismo.



sin son de Comun Podem | ERC | Ciudadanos | ! xD

y el resto no se ...son 6 ..

no se, lo ha titulado LITERALMENTE ASI Santi ..


yo solo he cortado y pegado por la "emocion" de tener la remesa nueva. no he contrastado por mi cienta.


Luego viendo los comentarios en youtube, he leido que le iban actualizando la info al propio Santi diciendole

" que no que esta tia ahora es mas de Comun Podem "

" no que esta otra ahora esta asociada a no se que"

Los 6 que han puesto, hay 2 o 3 que parece un poco funambulistas que han pasado por 1 o 2 partidos minimo y tienes que dedicarle unos minutos ( si no los conoces


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> A tí te la pone dura el ER cuando denuncia corrupción en las filas del PP. Eso lo trasmites y lo denuncias dando plena veracidad al ER.
> 
> Santi será todo lo que querías , yo también lo critico, luego voy al fondo y lo que es claro y diáfano es que de todos , incluído el Presencia, los que han contribuido a la difusión del ER, no han arriesgado nada sino todo lo contrario , han conseguido más audiencia para sus canales de youtuber, aquí el único que pierde es Santi y su padre, sobre todo Santi que ha arriesgado todo , hasta la misma vida , joder tiene que ser muy triste irse a tomar por culo viviendo en una sociedad tan distinta de la nuestra y encima en una zona que es el avispero más grande del mundo, encima con la espada de Damocles sobre la cabeza que le puede facilmente cortar la vida, ¿por qué haría algo así Santi si además su denuncia es mentira cosa fácil de comprobar y se arriesga a perder hasta la vida?
> 
> Cuando hago esa reflexión solo me queda admirar a Santi por su valentía y criticarme a mi misma por mi pasotismo.




apoyo a santi total.
por eso le pongo ese tema de ASSASSINS CREED ORIGINIS en el cual el personaje se va a tierras moras , concretamente Turquia en peregrinacion a 1000 millas de casa, luchando "por su cuenta" ... tratando de hacer honor al legado familiar y a la saga en una situacion complicada. buscando respuestas.a la buena de dios. A lo que salga. A lo que dios quiera.
​

Aun asi la ultimas piezas 1003 creo del cuaderno de ZP suena " confeccionadas".
Lo que no quiere decir que no apoye a Santi . El se ve que se las cree 1000 a pie juntillas.
Tambien lo pongo para que lo sepa, que igual que me suena a mi, le van a sonar mucha gente.
El resto como las cuentas, es algo que hace falta debatir tanto. Ahi estan, solo hay que comprobarlas con comision rogatoria u otros medios
por eso mi entusiasmo con este otro material.

mira si mas pronto lo digo . ahora veo un video en el cual se ha enfado con Pedro Rosillo por que no lo ve tan comprometido como el mismo

¿ves? ese esel dificilo punto de calibracion de Santi

Si no le apoyas == > se ve vendido y el borde del avismo (y con razon )

Si le apoyas ==> se le empieza a subir mucho y tol mundo es tonto menos el xD
y empeza a tomar malas decisioones por exceso de confianza en su propias capacidades
vltra complejo xD​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Ago 2022)

dejaros de tantos rollos de dimes y diretes ( entiendo ambas persectivas ) por que en una de estas en entrulla a todos Marlaska 

Os hacen una redada a Lo Mar a Lago







EN RESUMIDAS CUENTAS. NO EMPECEIS A TIRAROS LOS TRASTOS A LA CABEZA . AUN ENTIENDO LAS DOS POSTURAS EN SUS PARTICULARES OPTICAS.
por que si que perfectamente podria haber habido un " escenario" guionizado o no ( este de abajo esta guionizado ) donde os entrullaran a tos 
y hicieran el numerito que preveia el Juez Presencia de la notica con la policia sacando cajas. las fotos y el titular " desarticulada banda de extorsionadores de vltrisima derecha" del expediente royuela y bla bla bla.

↓

 *GOP slams 'weaponization' of DOJ after Trump's Mar-a-Lago raided by FBI; Dems call it 'accountability'*

EL FBI ALLEGA QUE TRUMO GUARDABA " DOCUMENTOS SECRETOS CONFIDENCIALES" EN LA CAJA FUERTE DE SU RESIDENCIA TRAS SU PRESIDENCIA

El GOP ( Comite Nacional de los Republicanos arremete contra el 'weaponizacion ' del Deparetamento de Justicia tras la redada del FBI en Mar-a-Lago de Trump;

los Dems ( progres fake ) lo llaman 'responsabilidad'
La redada del FBI está relacionada con el material que supuestamente llevó Trump a su residencia de Florida tras su presidencia 






By Kelly Laco  | Fox News *Published* August 8, 2022 8:53pm EDT Donald
 Video


*15 boxes of material seized from Trump’s Mar-a-Lago home*
Fox News national correspondent Matt Finn has the latest on the FBI search on Trump’s Palm Beach, Fla. home on ‘Jesse Watters Primetime.’​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Ago 2022)

no queremos oir vuestras peleillas

queremos caña a los malutos

mirad que preparoos vienen los americanos... no se si le saldra bien la jugada

pero el director del FBI que ha mandado hacer la redada.. fue colocado por TRUMP mismo

y el juez que ha firmado la orden de registro

tambien es un " TRUMP APPOINTED" ( " colocado por TRUMP ) OHOHOOHH


me parece super arriesgado todo.pero ellos sabran. aqui en España nosotros mientras haciendo videos de

<< Dallas Reviwe se enfada con Miare por que no ve compromiso en su relacion >> 

yo todos los videos de lloros personales hablando de otros me los salto, no los veo​ TheStormIsHere NOW 
​


----------



## Debunker (9 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Aun asi la ultimas piezas 1003 creo del cuaderno de ZP suena " confeccionadas".
> Lo que no quiere decir que no apoye a Santi . El se ve que se las cree 1000 a pie juntillas.
> Tambien lo pongo para que lo sepa, que igual que me suena a mi, le van a sonar mucha gente.
> El resto como las cuentas, es algo que hace falta debatir tanto. Ahi estan, solo hay que comprobarlas con comision rogatoria u otros medios
> ...




Lo cierto es que yo voy palante y patrás con el ER, lo del Líbano y alguna cosa más, me superan y me hace poner todo en duda, en este momento estoy negativa, si el ER fuera mentira, Santi es un tío digno de estudio , algo irrepetible , absurdo total, voy a intentar analizarlo más y tomar una decisión , no estoy para perder el tiempo con esquizofrenias .


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Ago 2022)

A VER SANTI SI LEES ESTO.

SI PIDES RESPETO PARA TI Y TU ROL

RESPETA TU EL ROL DE ARCONTE | PEDRO ROSILLO

QUE NO SABES CUAL ES. AUNQUE TUVIERA ALGUNA RELACION PUNTUAL CON EL CNI ( HABLO xD de puta " La Tacones " )

no se puede ir atacando el rol de los demas, insultandolos en cosas personales. ( que siiii que te dejo de "Porrero " pero respeta los backgrounds de cada uno )

AHORA TENEMOS A PEDRO ROSILLO OFENDISIMO ( CLARO ) CON QUE EL OTRO LE HA LLAMADO SUBNORMAL ( TU VERAS ) O ALGO ASI.

NO SE PUEDE IR PONIENDO ETIQUETAS A LA TRAYECTORIA DE LOS OTROS. ENCASILLANDOLOS EN " CNI " .

EN SERIO . NO ES ELEGANTE Y NO APORTA. CADA UNO TIENE SU ROL | SU BACKGROUND | Y SU PROYECCION.

SI APORTA ALGO. NO SE GANA NADA CRITICANDO QUE "NO ES LO MISM QUE LO QUE YO APORTO" . POR QUE CREA MALOS ROLLOS


*VAYA CHOU . DALLAS REVIEW VS MIARE *












*ARO. DESPUES DE LAS ACUSACIONES DE SANTI
PUES CLARO
↓*

​


----------



## Archicanciller (9 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> A ver mis amores, Royuela es judío, Samit su 2º apellido es judío, de entrada judiada catalana, super mega sospechoso. ¿Qué le une con el Líbano para haber huido ahí? Es raro de cojones.
> 
> No digo que todo el Exp. R sea falso, habrá mentiras y verdades, pero huele que apesta a cloacas del deep state en guerra sucia.
> 
> ...



No os habéis preguntado si alguna persona (no Pedro Rosillo) pudiera ser un portal orgánico? Porque haberlos, haylos. No afirmo, pregunto.


----------



## LetalFantasy (9 Ago 2022)

Archicanciller dijo:


> No os habéis preguntado si alguna persona (no Pedro Rosillo) pudiera ser un portal orgánico? Porque haberlos, haylos. No afirmo, pregunto.



Si alguien tiene la fecha de nacimiento de Santiago Royuela, puedo mirar su carta.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Ago 2022)

a ver si alguien la sabe xD


LetalFantasy dijo:


> Si alguien tiene la fecha de nacimiento de Santiago Royuela, puedo mirar su carta.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Ago 2022)

Archicanciller dijo:


> No os habéis preguntado si alguna persona (no Pedro Rosillo) pudiera ser un portal orgánico? Porque haberlos, haylos. No afirmo, pregunto.



No os ralleis con lo que es o deje de ser.
xD
debates que distraen xD


----------



## Monsieur George (9 Ago 2022)

*Brutal Santi en el minuto 18 y 10 segundos*.  - ¡¡"No sabéis por qué he venido al Líbano!! ¡¡Ni os lo imaginais"!!

Relacionarlo con el posible encuentro que tendrá con alguien del CNI el día 11. ¿Qué es lo que le tiene que entregar? ¿*Se lo dará al CNI o a Hezbollah*?



-"Quienes proporcionan la información también son masones". Minuto 21 y 40 segundos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Ago 2022)

VALE BIEN BIEN

me he tenido que fumar un SUPER NEVADITO DE CBD de los disgustos que me dan xD

parece que van matizandose las cosillas .

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.2:34  Aug 9 at 16:22







un ICE ROCK es espolverar el povo de hadas de CBD sobre un cogollo











mucho mejor Xd​


----------



## Archicanciller (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Chiruja (9 Ago 2022)

Tal como están ahora las cosas, Santiago Royuela partiéndose la cara con casi todos los que le han apoyado, y ademáds huido del pais, dificil que esto siga para adelante.


----------



## gilmour38 (9 Ago 2022)

Hay que ser muy gilipollas para creerse que unos asesinos van asesinando y anotando todo en libretitas que guardan en un cuarto de baño, me descojono.


----------



## Tigershark (9 Ago 2022)

Qué puta vergüenza el último vídeo de SR , está en declive el chaval, se creía una estrella y se ha estrellado, ha quedado mal con todos y sólo le queda el amigo ese palestino pero no tardará en enfadarse con el.

Espero sea verdad que Royela padre abre un canal y pasar del cientifico fumeta.

Por cierto en el último vídeo suelta que son masones los que le pasan información .el ER es una guerra entre masones. Flipo.


----------



## Tigershark (9 Ago 2022)

Chiruja dijo:


> Tal como están ahora las cosas, Santiago Royuela partiéndose la cara con casi todos los que le han apoyado, y ademáds huido del pais, dificil que esto siga para adelante.



Ha quedado mal con todos porque va de divo.el primer y único causante es el.

Espero el padre abra un canal y que Santi se vaya a comer cuscus con el vecino.


----------



## Kill33r (9 Ago 2022)

gilmour38 dijo:


> Hay que ser muy gilipollas para creerse que unos asesinos van asesinando y anotando todo en libretitas que guardan en un cuarto de baño, me descojono.



Hasta a la mejor puta se le escapa un pedo?








Las mujeres que abortaron en las clínicas de Morín volverán a declarar


La Fiscalía rechaza eximir a las pacientes de testificar en la repetición del juicio



elpais.com






Mena está en la mierda no sale de la cama, caga donde come, come donde mea


----------



## Monsieur George (9 Ago 2022)

Yo no lo veo como lo veis vosotros. El tío ya anunció que se iba para el Líbano cuando leyó en una nota que se intentaba construir un Estado Israel mundial. Exactamente no recuerdo las palabras. El video es de noviembre, creo.

Personalmente creo que tienen algo. Hace una semana, un misterioso video donde emplazaba a alguien del CNI, en nombre de MR, que se entrevistara con él. Su viaje al Líbano estaba programado desde hacía tiempo. Por lo tanto el lugar en el que emplazaba al CNI es Líbano.

Por otro lado en enero salió otra nota de que en torno al 14 de febrero iba a haber algo gordo. El 24 de febrero estalla la guerra en Ucrania.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Ago 2022)

Ni idea


----------



## Monsieur George (9 Ago 2022)

Metedura de pata.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Ago 2022)

Cierto. Una cosa es la corrupción imperante en el aparato represivo del Estado, y otra es la patraña de los Royuela.


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (9 Ago 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Qué puta vergüenza el último vídeo de SR , está en declive el chaval, se creía una estrella y se ha estrellado, ha quedado mal con todos y sólo le queda el amigo ese palestino pero no tardará en enfadarse con el.
> 
> Espero sea verdad que Royela padre abre un canal y pasar del cientifico fumeta.
> 
> ...



....​
(XD!) Eso era obvio, prácticamente desde el minuto 1.

No solo el E.R. sino prácticamente TODO lo que se está constatando hace casi dos siglos referente a los vaivenes geopolíticos tanto en Europa como en el resto del entorno occidental viene a ser fruto de la constante contienda entre los de la Gran logia de Londres... ( y el Vaticano católico-apostólico-romano-judeo-CRISTIANO )... y sus antagonistas acérrimos: La corriente escindida en Europa durante el primer cuarto del pasado siglo, inicialmente surgida en Bélgica y consolidada ulteriormente en la logia denominada 'Gran Oriente francés'.

Y de hecho así se expuso en estos atrios hace ya más de dos años:

....​


∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> .../...
> 
> El 'neng'... (el 'preparao') ...es otro *caballero* de la orden de Malta así como de la de Santiago, al igual que su *padre* y buena parte de la "nobleza de alcurnia" europea; este último además galardonado con la "Insigne" orden del Toisón de oro por su abuelo Alfonso XIII; si no recuerdo mal, ambos serían también monarcas garantes del futuro *reino de Jerusalén*, la capital prevista para el NWO, aún en ciernes.
> 
> ...



....​


∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Lo paradójicamente dramático es que ambos conciliábulos perseguirían exactamente lo mismo: El control total sobre la dirección de los pueblos del mundo desde sus respectivos flancos, aun cuando cada variante trataría de llevar a cabo su agenda de manera ciertamente distinta y hasta del todo antagónica.
> 
> ...



....​


∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> Parecería más bien que Vaticano y masonería no deberían considerarse unos bandos enfrentados en términos absolutos dado que, la primera forma de masonería… -o al menos sus antecedentes más históricos- …lo habrían conformado las órdenes de caballería que surgieron en tiempos de las Cruzadas; esto es: Los templarios, los caballeros teutónicos así como los *hospitalarios / **San Juan de Jerusalén** / **Orden de Malta*; esta última, una congregación católico-apostólico-romana estrechamente vinculada al Vaticano; la orden a la que pertenecen estos últimos Borbones.
> 
> Al igual que la curia jesuita se trataría de órdenes de *índole MILITAR*.
> 
> ...



....​
En ese sentido, una imagen valdría más que mil millones de palabras, a todo este respecto:

....








....​El garante monárquico de La Orden de Malta.... ( y de Jerusalem, la Jarretera y etcéteras )... enfocando su discurso y su mirada altiva al contubernio representativo de El Gran Oriente francés... ubicado al otro extremo de la imagen. Pero... no pasa nah; son cositas de masones; son sus costumbres y habrá que respetarlas.

....​
Tras tamaña exposición de "anatemas" históricos llegó a resultar harto cómico hasta qué punto los jesuíticos *disfrazados de ursulinas* tibetanas "moderadas", "femeninas" y "sensibles" y el resto de sus multi-nicks que babosean obviedades por aquí y por acullá... *comenzaron a echar fumarolas y espumillas por la boca*, como en las *pelis* de *William Friedkin*, *argumentando con la adecuada "sensatez", "lógica" y esos "buenos modales"* tan propios de estas sectas violentas proselitistas las típicas perogrulladas del estilo de que...


"_..._*Estás metiendo mierda a toneladas en este hilo*_, si quieres difundir tus mierdas abre un hilo y pon lo que te salga de los huevos, en este hilo vamos de 1.236 asesinatos de la mafia socialista y punto y pelota. Que sean, como casi todos los sociolistos que suben al poder, masones o no, es anecdótico , lo importante son los 1.236 asesinatos descubiertos y posiblemente más sin descubrir. ..._"
​-( Obsérvese la narrativa en plural... "mayestático"... que adopta la criatura posesa (XD!!) sintiéndose autoriza@ a hablar en nombre de todos los parlamentarios al emitir sus soflamas y vereditos, XD! )-...

...aderezadas con perlitas dialécticas como aquella de que... :

"_...si no hubiera 'diosssss' habría que inventarlo..._".​

(XDD!!) Pero si... de hecho, tamaño INVENT ya devino en la praxis, en Alejandría, durante la redacción de la *Septuaginta* por los 72 sabios conocedores de la más canónica tradición exegética... ( o *midrash* ) ...hebrea, al servicio de la Roma de entonces; los que fueran contratados por el monarca *Ptolomeo II*.

Aquellos escribas... -o quién sabe si quizás sus inmediatos legatarios, a instancias de órdenes de Roma- ...no se habrían cortado ni un pelo al decidir substituir el substantivo en PLURAL... 'Los *elohim*' (plural de 'Eloah')... por el SINGULAR... 'diossss'... -obviamente, transcrito en *griego koiné* de aquel tiempo-:

....

*Mauro Biglino -Elohim ¿Singular o plural?¿Cuántos eran?- -**Activar Sub. Español-*





....​

Y para más INRIsssss... al parecer... *el fonema / morfema "diossss" ni siquiera existe en la lengua de los supuestos hebreos más remotos (XDD!!)*; es decir: El usado en la narrativa del *código masorético* más longevo, arcaico y nativo en que habría sido redactada la *Torah primigenia*; un texto "sagrado" y sesgado en cinco entregas.. que aquel conventículo CRISTIANO de entonces NO DUDÓ en EXPROPIAR by-the-face... para readaptarlo motu proprio, adecuándolo a su antojo, medida y "mesura" y re-bautizándolo como 'Antiguo testamento'.

Una empresa llevada a "buen" fin, en aras a poder acogerse a algún esquema de *Logos*, códice o dogma que diera pábulo a su incomprensible y aciaga existencia y, a posteriori, justificara sus *IMPONDERABLES CRÍMENES LESA HUMANIDAD* perpetrados a lo largo de la friolera de 1700 años de nah. Un estereotipo de *deporte extremo y extremista sin par en el que*, sin duda alguna, *batieron TODOS los RECORDS* habidos y por haber de genocidios en masa cometidos impunemente *hasta las presentes fechas*.

....

*Nella Bibbia non si parla di Dio – Mauro Biglino*




....​

La cuestión es que los jesuitas y sus inagotables huestes de acólitos ya bien *ensotanados o no*, ya bien disfrazados de ursulinas, feligreses pacíficos y/o doctos escribas piadosos... se arremolinan una y otra vez en torno a los núcleos de debate y de polémica más o menos extrema relativos a cualquier crisis severa, o hecatombe política un tanto más terminal o apocalíptica.

Además de tratar de encubrir el patente y aún latente rol CRIMINAL y GENOCIDA de su congregación gregaria... su misión es cosechar y recolectar más y más consciencias y espíritus PÁNFILOS... a fin de sacar rédito y *LOOSH* en aras a continuar alimentando a sus *superiores-invisibles* y/o *egrégores* típicos: "Diossss", "san-Jesucristo & family", "San-Satanás", "Luciferes", "Santa Klaus" o "Reyes magos"... dado que, en caso contrario, semejantes INVENTED ETHERICAL-ICONS... fallecen definitivamente más allá del plano causal de la consciencia mónada y del espacio y el tiempo y... a sus progenitores e inventors se les acaba la ganga.

....​*Por concluir:*

No parece pasar inadvertido que la... -más que probablemente- ...justificadísima cruzada de los Royuela junior y senior ha sido más o menos protegida o amparada por la rama eclesiástica-vaticano-romana de denominación celtibérica, ya bien desde la propia Conferencia episcopal, ya bien desde el Opus, *los Kikos*... o incluso desde cualquier otro estamento de la Orden de Loyola auspiciado por los de la *universidad de Georgetown*.

De no ser así... no se llega a comprender fácilmente cómo ha podido permanecer abierto su canal en JewTube durante tantísimo tiempo.

....​


----------



## Tigershark (10 Ago 2022)

@∆∫ Σαξονική Muy interesante. Muchas gracias por la información, y yo pensaba que en esta guerra había buenos y malos. Ahora me encaja lo de no llevar banderas de España a las manifestaciones , no querían un movimiento patriota que se les fuera de las manos . Confíe en Alberto Royuela pero me parece que me timaron. Ahora si que me bajo de este barco.

Pd : eso no quita que siga fiandome de la veracidad del expediente.


----------



## Bimmer (10 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> A ver mis amores, Royuela es judío, Samit su 2º apellido es judío, de entrada judiada catalana, super mega sospechoso. ¿Qué le une con el Líbano para haber huido ahí? Es raro de cojones.
> 
> No digo que todo el Exp. R sea falso, habrá mentiras y verdades, pero huele que apesta a cloacas del deep state en guerra sucia.
> 
> ...




El verano pasado en este mismo hilo di con el origen del conflicto entre Mena y Royuela, ergo di con el origen del por qué del expediente royuela :



Bimmer dijo:


> Pues de película va la cosa, concretamente de una serie de televisión llamada "Billions".
> 
> "Chuck Rhoades (Paul Giamatti), un influyente y ambicioso fiscal de Nueva York, investiga un caso de uso de información privilegiada vinculado al multimillonario Bobby "Axe" Axelrod (Damian Lewis). Axe dirige su propia compañía habiendo empezado de cero, sobrevivió a los ataques del 11 de septiembre y al colapso financiero de 2008, y ahora es el rey de los 'hedge funds' (fondos de inversión privados).
> 
> ...








Bimmer dijo:


> Va a caer por su propio peso.
> 
> 
> "Puedes engañar a todo el mundo algún tiempo. Puedes engañar a algunos todo el tiempo. Pero no puedes engañar a todo el mundo todo el tiempo."
> ...




Y lo que dijo @javvi al respecto, añadiendo a un personaje importante y que encaja en el expediente :




javvi dijo:


> En esa película falta Javier de la Rosa, el millonario sin escrúpulos con el que tiene que colaborar el subastero. El Pequeño Nicolás sería su mensajero, recadero, relaciones públicas.
> 
> Como enlace con un grupo de gente que se la tiene jurada al fiscal estaría la familia de espías de los Perote.





Encaja perfectamente, Royuela se dedica a chanchullos en las subastas, Mena a chanchullos en general, un subastero corrupto necesita si o si a un fiscal corrupto. 


Mi apuesta : Royuela y Mena eran socios en las subastas amañadas, Mena le hace el lio a Royuela para que se vaya adentrando en sus mundos oscuros, Royuela que no era un angelito y tenía sus historias oscuras antes de conocer a Mena decide aceptar, la relación de socios finaliza cuando Javier el hijo de Alberto Royuela es asesinado, Royuela enseguida sabe lo que ha pasado y es cuando diseña el plan para joder a Mena.


Es importante no caer en lo superficial, es obvio que hay un conflicto personal entre Royuela y Mena, pero no es solo algo personal, hay valores y principios detrás de esto, Santiago con la información que tiene podría estar ahora en Brasil con varias fulanas viviendo la vida pero está refugiado en el Líbano porque se ha tirado 3 años en España sacando los trapos sucios de solo una pequeña parte del R78 pero suficiente para eliminar dicho régimen, ahora lo pueden encarcelar tras no haber recibido el apoyo necesario para la ocasión de la mayoría de españoles por eso tiene que irse a refugiar en un país que no tiene extradición.



Admiro a Santiago, a su padre Alberto y a todos aquellos que apoyan el expediente y están del lado de la verdad, ojalá algún día podamos ver ese cambio que tanto necesita la humanidad y que no es otro que eliminar la mentira.


----------



## LetalFantasy (10 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> El verano pasado en este mismo hilo di con el origen del conflicto entre Mena y Royuela, ergo di con el origen del por qué del expediente royuela :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace meses dije aquí lo del apellido judío de Royuela, Samit, es lo primero que me saltó las alarmas. Enseguida saltaron un par en el hilo a decir que qué importancia podía tener eso, que no dijera tonterías. Para mi la tiene y mucha. Si Santiago nos lee me gustaría saber la historia de su apellido judío y si él, por un casual, tiene pasaporte israelí.

Que los Royuela están enfangados en chanchullos y política, al menos yo, lo sabía desde el principio. Sé del tema y la mafia que controla las subastas desde tiempos franquistas. Al que dejaban entrar lo hacía siempre desde abajo, yendo a cambiar cerraduras y esas cosas. Algunos que empezaron así prosperaron y hoy tienen grandes empresas inmobiliarias, de las más importantes del país. Sobra añadir que como es una mafia, las subastas están amañadas y se han hecho de oro, comprado buenos pisacos a precio tirado, etc. Todos unos hempresaurios patrios, langostada emprendedora 

Billions una putada, se quedaron a media temporada por el kobiz y supongo que la muerte de Helen, mujer de Damian. Debió pillar turbo-cancer o se le puso en modo turbo el que tenía, por fechas de la vacuna. Espero que la terminen algún día. Muy fan.


----------



## Tigershark (10 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> El verano pasado en este mismo hilo di con el origen del conflicto entre Mena y Royuela, ergo di con el origen del por qué del expediente royuela :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suena que van por ahi los tiros , que hijoputa el abuelito que no ha roto un plato en su vida, me engatuso pero de que manera .! Cuanto tiempo perdido! espero al menos el expediente sea verdad.


----------



## Voldemort (10 Ago 2022)

Están mareando la perdiz , si es todo verdad que hagan propaganda en serio y monten una revolución sería 
pero no , parece que son la misma disidencia controlada que Puigdemont. Para mantener el status Quo del sistema 
No me creo nada. Encima huye al Líbano igual que Puigdemont a Bélgica. Os están mareando claramente


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Ago 2022)

*Talk about a Delta *
t.me/DANON1776/14532 aqui la ampliacion pero se ve pequeño aun Aug 10 at 02:02



ChuckGrassley
@ChuckGrassley 28m


Enjoying Almost Famous Popcorn from Cedar Rapids at the Field of Dreams Game—Quad Cities River Bandits vs Cedar Rapids Kernels​ 
​ 
Aug 9, 2022 · 11:43 PM UTC · Twitter for iPhone​ 



chuck grassley el de los informantes y whistleblowers en usa

que ellos ya tiene las palomitas   


todo el resto de memes - coñas sobre " tales from the crypt" y los email de clinton.
No se si es por que : se supone que para INTRODUCIR LEGALMENTE LAS PRUEBAS de no se que, podrian haber aprovechado el RAID @ Mar a Lago para poner ahi las pruebas en la BOVEDA o CRYPTA de TRUMP ( SAFE -CAJA FUERTE )
super arriesgao, pero se supone que tendrian de su parte al Director del FBI por raro que parezca
ni idea xD

t.me/QSRdecodes/17489 1.5K views
*en grande*
la insinuacion de que podrian conectar todo esto con introducid quiizas pruebas legalmente. Tales From The Crypt => Los emails de Hillary o algo asi Aug 10 at 02:11

o a saber que " pruebas " seran esas. todo tipo de memes y bromas al respecto​


  ​


----------



## javvi (10 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Hace meses dije aquí lo del apellido judío de Royuela, Samit, es lo primero que me saltó las alarmas. Enseguida saltaron un par en el hilo a decir que qué importancia podía tener eso, que no dijera tonterías. Para mi la tiene y mucha. Si Santiago nos lee me gustaría saber la historia de su apellido judío y si él, por un casual, tiene pasaporte israelí.
> 
> Que los Royuela están enfangados en chanchullos y política, al menos yo, lo sabía desde el principio. Sé del tema y la mafia que controla las subastas desde tiempos franquistas. Al que dejaban entrar lo hacía siempre desde abajo, yendo a cambiar cerraduras y esas cosas. Algunos que empezaron así prosperaron y hoy tienen grandes empresas inmobiliarias, de las más importantes del país. Sobra añadir que como es una mafia, las subastas están amañadas y se han hecho de oro, comprado buenos pisacos a precio tirado, etc. Todos unos hempresaurios patrios, langostada emprendedora
> 
> Billions una putada, se quedaron a media temporada por el kobiz y supongo que la muerte de Helen, mujer de Damian. Debió pillar turbo-cancer o se le puso en modo turbo el que tenía, por fechas de la vacuna. Espero que la terminen algún día. Muy fan.



¿Es de origen judío el apellido Samit? Nada lo indica. Si queremos una teoría misteriosa con linajes que se remontan al medioevo, más vale tirar por la isla de Malta y su *Soberana Orden Militar y Hospitalaria de San Juan de Jerusalén, de Rodas y de Malta.





*









La isla de Malta y La Valldigna estrechan sus lazos históricos


El presidente de la República de Malta, Guido de Marco, anunció ayer, en Simat de la Valldigna, la creación de una asociación hispano-maltesa para est




elpais.com


----------



## Kolobok (10 Ago 2022)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> ....​
> Ahí se aplica usted coherentemente.
> 
> En el caso de ser cierto todo ese amasijo de papeles habría que apoyar este causa a muerte y al precio que fuere... independientemente de quiénes hubieren incentivado previamente su descubrimiento, divulgación y denuncia. Ya fuere la Iglesia, ya fuere Hitler, ya fuere "san Pedro Botero".
> ...



Pues no, si politizas el expediente Royuela, si prohíbes la bandera española y fomentas la ikurriña, si piropeas a Cataluña pero a la vez llamas Narcoestado Español a España o a Felipe VI un títere, pues es lógico que mucha gente te mande a tomar por culo. Es tu culpa por haber politizado el Expediente.


----------



## hurdygurdy (10 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Hasta a la mejor puta se le escapa un pedo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cómo demuestra esa noticia las supuestas notas en las que los sagaces criminales se autoinculpan de los supuestos miles de asesinatos?


----------



## Monsieur George (10 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> El verano pasado en este mismo hilo di con el origen del conflicto entre Mena y Royuela, ergo di con el origen del por qué del expediente royuela :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y ojo que por medio está el Doctor Papaya. El pequeño Nicolás es protegido suyo. Sobre la vida de Alberto Royuela hay cosas que no sabemos. Temas íntimos y personales. La muerte del hijo de Alberto Royuela es extrañísima. De hecho, en un video que publicó Santiago, *el responsable directo de la muerte del hijo de Royuela era un médico mallorquín que tenía celos de la relación de amistad que tenía un exjuez con Alberto Royuela*. Es ese médico el que, de manera casual, en una cena, le propone directamente al policía de Canarias que asesine a su hijo con dinero de por medio.


----------



## LetalFantasy (10 Ago 2022)

javvi dijo:


> ¿Es de origen judío el apellido Samit? Nada lo indica. Si queremos una teoría misteriosa con linajes que se remontan al medioevo, más vale tirar por la isla de Malta y su *Soberana Orden Militar y Hospitalaria de San Juan de Jerusalén, de Rodas y de Malta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151432
> *
> ...



Sé que es judío, lo sé yo PERSONALMENTE. Eso de "nada lo indica" no entiendo qué clase de argumento es. Un poco cara de judío como si le hubiera meado un perro encima si tiene Santi. 

Otra forma del mismo apellido es Samet. Hasta suena a "semita".









Samit - Jewish Exponent


Sandy and Irv Samit of Vi La Jolla, California, formerly of Cheltenham, celebrated their 67th anniversary on Aug. 15 with their children, Robin, Jay and Dava; their five grandchildren, Benji […]




www.jewishexponent.com













Mark Samitt


The Times of Israel Partner in New Jersey




jewishstandard.timesofisrael.com









__





Samet (name) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Demodé (10 Ago 2022)

Archicanciller dijo:


> No os habéis preguntado si alguna persona (no Pedro Rosillo) pudiera ser un portal orgánico? Porque haberlos, haylos. No afirmo, pregunto.



Buena pregunta si fuera cierto mal asunto, seres sin alma siempre rodeados y dominados por una o varias entidades negativas. Y posible trastorno psíquico de algún tipo.
Habría una lista "kilómetrica" de trastornos psíquicos identificados por la psiquiatría que en realidad serían únicamente atribuibles a los sin-alma, tal como recoge el artículo que en ese post que cito y puse en varias partes.





Personas SIN ALMA / no reales / ¿Soy un portal orgánico? / "Raza Pre-Adámica" / antropoides / Gurdjeff, Mouravieff, Ouspensky, Laura Knight, Casiopeos


El alma se pierde en los estados alterados de conciencia o gnosis que practicáis y tanto codiciáis en la masonería. Que son el comer del árbol prohibido de Génesis 3, "Podéis comner de todos los árboles menos uno. No comáis del árbol prohibido porque ciertamente moriréis", esto es, porque...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## gilmour38 (10 Ago 2022)

El Santi Royuelo se intentó ligar a una youtuber, y le hacía regalos con las donaciones al expediente, entre porritos y milongas, os cuenta el expediente, me descojono, a seguir pagandole los porros al calvolluela.


----------



## LetalFantasy (10 Ago 2022)

gilmour38 dijo:


> El Santi Royuelo se intentó ligar a una youtuber, y le hacía regalos con las donaciones al expediente, entre porritos y milongas, os cuenta el expediente, me descojono, a seguir pagandole los porros al calvolluela.



A Elena de Increados, hasta el dentista le pagó por si conseguía mojar el churro  
Esa chavala habla de los habichuelos pero lo que cuentan de ella quienes la han tratado, es que es tipo narcisista y muy tóxica. La vi en unos vídeos que hizo por Toledo con otros dos, super choni y porqueyolovalgo. Ni me acercaría a ella si me la cruzo en una acera.


----------



## Debunker (10 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Sé que es judío, lo sé yo PERSONALMENTE. Eso de "nada lo indica" no entiendo qué clase de argumento es. Un poco cara de judío como si le hubiera meado un perro encima si tiene Santi.
> 
> Otra forma del mismo apellido es Samet. Hasta suena a "semita".




Tu no sabes una puta mierda, !lo que hay que leer!

El apellido Samit es de origen árabe que significa, "raudo, veloz", en España este apellido se encuentra en el norte de Valencia y parte de Cataluña, así está repartido por el resto del mundo, 


Distribución de SAMIT en el Mundo.

SAMIT es el apellido número 166,334 más común del Mundo. Hay 2,199 personas con este mismo apellido.
El país donde muestra mayor incidencia es: *Marruecos*
El país donde muestra mayor densidad es: *Uruguay*

*Listado de paises*

*País**Cantidad**Frecuéncia**Ránking*Marruecos5371: 62,1059,594India4311: 2,895,63863,285Indonesia3421: 737,32430,485Chile1801: 98,7395,601Estados-Unidos1461: 2,193,631141,404España1301: 357,75222,048


Francia1101: 599,62784,907Rumania1041: 191,75617,090Uruguay981: 33,5345,077Emiratos-Árabes-Unidos311: 304,71029,383Rusia291: 5,036,841269,016Ucrania141: 3,058,992202,099Canadá121: 2,952,294171,702Tailandia81: 8,057,0889,568Afganistán41: 6,505,7752,537Argelia31: 12,900,00018,114Bangladés21: 78,402,5007,574


Malasia21: 15,116,50026,123China21: 683,095,00020,595Pakistán21: 94,010,00012,844Turquía21: 38,333,93241,879Hong-Kong11: 7,219,70016,640Zimbabue11: 13,061,239134,667Argentina11: 42,669,500120,357Bielorrusia11: 9,469,200165,773Irán11: 77,660,00029,595Italia11: 60,762,320153,416Australia11: 23,566,200279,271


Túnez11: 10,886,50014,644Arabia-Saudita11: 29,994,27250,307Egipto11: 86,983,80025,721


Como ves la mayoría en países árabes, ni uno solo, ni por casualidad, en Israel.

Por otro lado que tengas un apellido judío no significa nada, mi segundo apellido es super judío y sin lugar a dudas pero toda mi familia hasta más atrás de mis tatarabuelos fueron católicos conservadores, patrióticos y defensores de España a ultranza y no saben una pepa de judaismo ni nada que se le parezca.

Vais apañados cada una echando toda la mierda que se le ocurre al ER, yo es que flipo con la indigencia mental de los que acudís a este foro, mejor dejarlo porque lo habéis convertido en una puta mierda, en vez de buscar la verdad la enterráis con vuestros vómitos alucinantes.


----------



## LetalFantasy (10 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Tu no sabes una puta mierda, !lo que hay que leer!
> 
> El apellido Samit es de origen árabe que significa, "raudo, veloz", en España este apellido se encuentra en el norte de Valencia y parte de Cataluña, así está repartido por el resto del mundo,
> 
> ...



Marruecos en el top, uno de los países más llenos de judíos del mundo, con ministros que van al trabajo con la kipá puesta.

Anda a fregar y no molestes. No estoy para analfabetismos paco de NPC, capicci?

*QUE CONTESTE SANTIAGO SI NOS LEE. Y de paso que nos diga qué cojones hace en el Líbano reuniéndose con el CNI. *


----------



## LetalFantasy (10 Ago 2022)

Aprovecho para auto-citarme. Para que los tolais NPC entiendan de que va el negocio mafia judiaza de las subastas. Digo judiaza por la banca, que también pilla parte, y por forrarse robando. 



LetalFantasy dijo:


> Royuela padre cuenta como compro uno de los pisos para él, a título personal, en una "subasta" y la anterior dueña embargada lo denunció. ¿Por qué lo denuncio? Porque los precios están amañados. Digamos que la Sra. tiene una deuda de 100.000€ y el piso vale en realidad 500.000€ en el mercado, el banco coge los 100.000€ de la subasta, se pagan los gastos legales, etc y el resto se lo lleva la dueña del piso.
> 
> Qué hace está gente subastera, amañarlas, cerrar la subasta del piso en 300.000€ digamos, cuando podría alcanzar los 500.000€ porque lo vale. Ese es el negocio-mafia de los subasteros. Lo compran por 300.000 € en la subasta, después lo re-venden por 500.000€ que es su precio real. Entre ellos se entienden y ganan lo que ganan de robar. Son una mafia de ladrones de "guante blanco" porque sobre el papel todo es legal, pero en el fondo no lo es. Por eso se matarían entre ellos por controlar el negocio.
> 
> La noticia real sería "la mafia de subasteros de Barcelona" se pone chula con nosotros, no nos dejan entrar en el negocio o no nos pagan lo que les pedimos para que sigan haciendo, etc.


----------



## Archicanciller (10 Ago 2022)

Vendrían bien para que cada cual vea si pudiera o no ser un portal orgánico, ese vídeo que pongo abajo el fotograma de portada en primer plano como los planos cercanos de cuando la manifa de Madrid.
Ahora directo, está rebatiendo temas y saca más notas.
Una sobre ´Miguel Rix (youtuber)´que le investiguen sus publicaciones a conciencia hasta fin del verano o así, para ´tenerle cogido a conveniencia´.


----------



## Existencia insoportable (10 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Tu no sabes una puta mierda, !lo que hay que leer!
> 
> El apellido Samit es de origen árabe que significa, "raudo, veloz", en España este apellido se encuentra en el norte de Valencia y parte de Cataluña, así está repartido por el resto del mundo,
> 
> ...



Samit es de orígen maronita libanés, y hay muy pocos en el mundo. La mayoría en el Líbano y en países donde hay diaspora libanesa.


----------



## LetalFantasy (10 Ago 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> Samit es de orígen maronita libanés, y hay muy pocos en el mundo. La mayoría en el Líbano y en países donde hay diaspora libanesa.



En CM recién registrado pasa puntual a desinformar. Que algún maronita tenga ese apellido puede ser. La mayoría de Samit son judíos, solo hay que ver las ampollas que levanta en este hilo cada vez que se menciona.


----------



## LetalFantasy (10 Ago 2022)

Todo peleas de mangantes, vividores, parásitos, mafia-cloacas del estado. Los Royuela incluidos.

Dice que perdió una empresa de 20 mill. €. Empresa que sin contratos a dedo por ser falangista tuvo que cerrar. Después a las subastas, a amañar precios. Todo luchas internas de mafiosos. Dice que al hermano lo mato un GC con una dosis adulterada de droga, psss, anda que no han muerto yonkis así. Un poco cogido con alfileres matar a alguien que se está matando a sí mismo. A no ser que el hermano hiciera otras cosas, además de pincharse droga.

Que lo que cuente sea parte cierto, me lo creo. Que los Royuela son mafia también, ni lo dudéis. Quizá mafia venida a menos, tiempos pasados de ganar mucha pasta, resquemados con quienes los quitaron para ponerse ellos.

Este Santi se le conoce algún trabajo, profesión, ocupación?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Ago 2022)

COMO LO NACIONAL ESTA MUY ROLLO MIARE CONTESTA A DALLAS REVIEW

RECOPILO LOS ALARDES QUE HACEN EN EL ROLLO AMERICANO. PARA VER COMO VA CADA ROLLO

ESTE ES EL MEME DE CHUCK GRASSLEY AMPLIADO

NI IDEA QUE SIGNIFIA MAS ALLA DE LO OBVIO "PALOMITAS" ( NUNCA JAMAS QUE DICEN LO DE PALOMITAS, PASA ALGO INTERESANTE ) ​

4yr Delta
2018 - 2022
8.8.2022
 DELTA 4 AÑOS :
 AYER 9 DE AGOSTO 8/8 
 ​








-TN 4Q-


8.8-0-2.2 2.2=4 4yr Delta 2018 - 2022 8.8.2022 8.8 > 8.18 8.9.2018 Previews Over....Showtime! 8.19.2018 Roll Credits




anonup.com


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Ago 2022)

¿Habéis estado siguiendo la actualidad del caso de Mario Biondo?. 
En Twitter empezaron a nombrar el expediente Royuela y a Sarasola de forma automática a raíz de la noticia procedente de Italia que le pone las cosas muy difíciles a la presentadora de TV española. 
Ha salido hasta en prensa del corazón, que ahí suavizan todo y lo edulcoran para noticias que distraigan al ama de casa. No se han cortado un pelo en decir que el italiano fue asesinado. 
Y el sarasasola tiene una familia metida en mierda hasta las orejas, en Colombia la madre, por ejemplo, ha estado metida en mierda por un tubo, un hermano de la madre implicado en una matanza, la droga presuntamente, etc



Por cierto, yo siempre he pensado que ese afán de ir a por Mena por parte de Alberto de debe a algo personal, solo es una interpretación mía. Aquí hay algo más que no sabemos, igual la teoría que comenta @Bimmer en su post no va mal encaminada.


----------



## Monsieur George (10 Ago 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Habéis estado siguiendo la actualidad del caso de Mario Biondo?.
> En Twitter empezaron a nombrar el expediente Royuela y a Sarasola de forma automática a raíz de la noticia procedente de Italia que le pone las cosas muy difíciles a la presentadora de TV española.
> Ha salido hasta en prensa del corazón, que ahí suavizan todo y lo edulcoran para noticias que distraigan al ama de casa. No se han cortado un pelo en decir que el italiano fue asesinado.
> Y el sarasasola tiene una familia metida en mierda hasta las orejas, en Colombia la madre, por ejemplo, ha estado metida en mierda por un tubo, un hermano de la madre implicado en una matanza, la droga presuntamente, etc
> ...



Eran muy obsesivos, es cierto.


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Eran muy obsesivos, es cierto.




A mi me da que pudieron tener algún tipo de relación entre ellos digamos, negocios, las subastas, un entorno que entiendo debe ser una mafia importante, con un fiscal de por medio...y que el detonante para ir a por él fue la muerte del hijo de Alberto. 
Todo esto es solo una percepción. Se trata de un tema muy jodido. 

Se han molestado mucho en investigar, recabar datos, es todo un empeño el que ponen, y me da la sensación que Alberto le conoce muy bien al Mena, aquí hay algo que se nos escapa.


----------



## martaggg (10 Ago 2022)

Le he dedicado mucho tiempo a analizar el Expediente Royuela, buscando información por mi cuenta, incluso con material que no fue publicado ( me ofrecí a colaborar pasando a Word algunos de los documentos escaneados hace un par de años). Intentaré dejar mis conclusiones por aquí pronto... 

Mi hipótesis inicial era que se trataba de una especie de "homenaje" a la novela de Umberto Eco "El péndulo de Foucault". Una ficción muy creativa con alguna intención que sería desvelada con el paso de los meses. Sin descartar que fuera simplemente para divertirse. 

Pero aún desde ese punto de vista había aún muchas preguntas a las que dar respuesta, una de las menos relevantes, la relacionada con la obsesión con Mena. El problema es que poco a poco fui encontrando subtemas muy bien traídos. Es evidente que Royuela padre ha tenido el suficiente poder para hacerse con muchísima información y que airearla a su ritmo en este formato podría tener algún sentido, que también se nos escapa. 

El problema son algunas incoherencias que relaciono con temas bastante oscuros en la família (no tanto de Santiago, que aunque haya pagado más cárcel de lo debido por el "petardo" de Sants, lo cierto es que tiene muchisima mierda como sabe todo el mundo en la zona alta de Barcelona) sino de otros hermanos. Sin entrar en detalle, más allá del negocio de las subastas y de temas políticos, la familia se rompe por un tema muy parecido al que se ilustra en El Padrino cuando las familias mafiosas debaten si hay que entrar en el mundo de las drogas o no. En el caso de los Royuela, se trató de la usura y meterse de lleno en el mundo de los préstamos y hacerse con propiedades sin miramientos.

Los Royuela ahí se ganaron enemigos de verdad y también tuvieron que crear una estructura casi paramilitar para proteger un negocio en el que el padre parece tenía opinión negativa a que sus hijos se dedicaran a la usura (hay bastantes evidencias que en su etapa de subastero actuaba con muchos más miramientos que su competencia).

Poca broma, pero la saga El Padrino ayuda mucho a ponerse en situación:

Sonny Corleone - Santi Royuela
Vito Corleone - Alberto Royuela Padre

El problema para acercarnos a qué nivel de veracidad tiene el Expediente, debemos saber quién es el Michael Corleone, la cabeza pensante. Creo que Alberto padre y Santi, a distinto nivel, están siendo utilizados por alguien más listo que ellos y muy próximo.

Yo misma dejé un comentario en un vídeo de su canal de Youtube explicando esa hipótesis de la farsa, y tras un debate muy interesante (hubo más de 40 réplicas) acabé diciendo que le iba a dar crédito al Expediente hasta el momento que se empezara a hablar de templarios y rosacruces (cfr. El Péndulo de Focault).

Y parece que ese momento ha llegado con el viaje de Santi al Líbano, metiendo ya a la masonería (la logia de miami) y a Israel) como ingrediente principal del Expediente...


----------



## Bimb0 (10 Ago 2022)

martaggg dijo:


> Le he dedicado mucho tiempo a analizar el Expediente Royuela, buscando información por mi cuenta, incluso con material que no fue publicado ( me ofrecí a colaborar pasando a Word algunos de los documentos escaneados hace un par de años). Intentaré dejar mis conclusiones por aquí pronto...
> 
> Mi hipótesis inicial era que se trataba de una especie de "homenaje" a la novela de Umberto Eco "El péndulo de Foucault". Una ficción muy creativa con alguna intención que sería desvelada con el paso de los meses. Sin descartar que fuera simplemente para divertirse.
> 
> ...



Si hay notas sobre israel y masoneria, por que iba a hacerles descredito?


----------



## Monsieur George (10 Ago 2022)

martaggg dijo:


> Le he dedicado mucho tiempo a analizar el Expediente Royuela, buscando información por mi cuenta, incluso con material que no fue publicado ( me ofrecí a colaborar pasando a Word algunos de los documentos escaneados hace un par de años). Intentaré dejar mis conclusiones por aquí pronto...
> 
> Mi hipótesis inicial era que se trataba de una especie de "homenaje" a la novela de Umberto Eco "El péndulo de Foucault". Una ficción muy creativa con alguna intención que sería desvelada con el paso de los meses. Sin descartar que fuera simplemente para divertirse.
> 
> ...



Estando en gran parte de acuerdo contigo, en lo referente a que la familia Royuela esconde muchos asuntos, no lo estoy con el giro que ha dado el tema hacia el *sionismo*. Personalmente se me ponen los pelos de punta. Y a Santiago lo veo sincero, aun con todos sus errores. En lo que da de lleno es que muchos se han acercado al Expediente Royuela por mero interés mediático, para ganar dinero con suscripciones, o para generar contenidos para sus canales de youtube. Por contra, otro gran error de Santiago es el de descalificar a todos los que dudan del Expediente Royuela y no se hacen eco de él. Debería de respetar más. Pero en líneas generales, lo veo sincero.


----------



## martaggg (10 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Si hay notas sobre israel y masoneria, por que iba a hacerles descredito?



Una cosa es dedicarle vídeos y la importancia que pueda tener, incluso añadiendo material de calidad como lo son las charlas sobre historia y la sección esa de teorías de conspiración donde va acostumbrando al espectador a algo que muchos no van a comprender, pero te pongo como ejemplo el tema de los envíos de dinero a Ucrania gestionados desde Mena & Robles "para apoyar a Zelensky que es de los nuestros" (casi textual de una nota manuscrita)...

El problema no es tratar ahora lo de Israel y la masonería, sino tratarlo como génesis y epílogo de todo. Si como hace Santi estos días desde el Líbano, no va a hablar demasiado claro al respecto, jugar la carta del sionismo suena a manipulación para ganar tiempo.

En la primera fase del expediente (archivo de la clínica abortista del Dr. Morín) había muchos temas concretos y limitados geográficamente. Algo con bastante sentido. Ahora se mezclan notas manuscritas que hablan de una conspiración mundial & agenda 2030 dirigida desde Miami primero, ahora desde Israel con notas casi a tiempo real de Mena a Robles para que se investiguen los canales de youtube de Rosillo y el Arconte...


----------



## Bimb0 (10 Ago 2022)

martaggg dijo:


> Una cosa es dedicarle vídeos y la importancia que pueda tener, incluso añadiendo material de calidad como lo son las charlas sobre historia y la sección esa de teorías de conspiración donde va acostumbrando al espectador a algo que muchos no van a comprender, pero te pongo como ejemplo el tema de los envíos de dinero a Ucrania gestionados desde Mena & Robles "para apoyar a Zelensky que es de los nuestros" (casi textual de una nota manuscrita)...
> 
> El problema no es tratar ahora lo de Israel y la masonería, sino tratarlo como génesis y epílogo de todo. Si como hace Santi estos días desde el Líbano, no va a hablar demasiado claro al respecto, jugar la carta del sionismo suena a manipulación para ganar tiempo.
> 
> En la primera fase del expediente (archivo de la clínica abortista del Dr. Morín) había muchos temas concretos y limitados geográficamente. Algo con bastante sentido. Ahora se mezclan notas manuscritas que hablan de una conspiración mundial & agenda 2030 dirigida desde Miami primero, ahora desde Israel con notas casi a tiempo real de Mena a Robles para que se investiguen los canales de youtube de Rosillo y el Arconte...



Manipulación de qué, para qué?
Ganar tiempo para qué?

Si llevas viendo el tema desde su inicio, Mena pidio ayuda a ZP y paralelamente ZP se convirtio en el jefe de "la organizacion" a nivel europeo justo en los años en los que Mena se jubilaba. Desde entonces Mena queda en un capitulo secundario y ZP es el que maneja el cotarro.

Santiago se limita a ir a la fuente de financiacion de la organizacion, que obviamente es un estado sionista, algo que mena admitio por escrito ante Margarita robles


----------



## martaggg (10 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Estando en gran parte de acuerdo contigo, en lo referente a que la familia Royuela esconde muchos asuntos, no lo estoy con el giro que ha dado el tema hacia el *sionismo*. Personalmente se me ponen los pelos de punta. Y a Santiago lo veo sincero, aun con todos sus errores. En lo que da de lleno es que muchos se han acercado al Expediente Royuela por mero interés mediático, para ganar dinero con suscripciones, o para generar contenidos para sus canales de youtube. Por contra, otro gran error de Santiago es el de descalificar a todos los que dudan del Expediente Royuela y no se hacen eco de él. Debería de respetar más. Pero en líneas generales, lo veo sincero.



100% de acuerdo con lo del interés entre muchos que se han acercado al Expediente. Pero ojo que también han sido muchos los que han renunciado a darle visibilidad y hubieran podido sacarle mucho más partido. El problema es que el público objetivo al que han llegado en estos primeros años es el más "patriota" y "antisistema" y ahí si tienes un carácter como el de Santi te van a machacar a las primeras de cambio (los desplantes en las manifestaciones, los porros y el atacar a VOX por ejemplo). 

Sobre su sinceridad, también lo veo, pero ojo que ya ha dejado bastantes vídeos en los que cuando se le saca de lo que domina, hace un ridículo brutal. Mirate el video del blackjack en el Casino Gran Madrid: desconoce totalmente la realidad de lo que ha hecho y lo explica con la misma vehemencia de siempre, algo que me hace sospechar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Ago 2022)

martaggg dijo:


> Le he dedicado mucho tiempo a analizar el Expediente Royuela, buscando información por mi cuenta, incluso con material que no fue publicado ( me ofrecí a colaborar pasando a Word algunos de los documentos escaneados hace un par de años). Intentaré dejar mis conclusiones por aquí pronto...
> 
> Mi hipótesis inicial era que se trataba de una especie de "homenaje" a la novela de Umberto Eco "El péndulo de Foucault". Una ficción muy creativa con alguna intención que sería desvelada con el paso de los meses. Sin descartar que fuera simplemente para divertirse.
> 
> ...



BROTAL

no lo iba a poner


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Ago 2022)

​


martaggg dijo:


> Poca broma, pero la saga El Padrino ayuda mucho a ponerse en situación:
> 
> Sonny Corleone - Santi Royuela
> Vito Corleone - Alberto Royuela Padre
> ...




Aug 10 at 18:31

Q World rder Forwarded from D & Frenz (D Anon)



*Elon - > “Coming soon. Part 3”

Q - > “Parts 3-9 Coming soon”*

*Time Stamp -> 1:28 ET (Note: I’m 6 hours behind) Drop 128-> 

 Godfather III*





t.me/QWO17/36217 846 viewsD Anon, Aug 10 at 18:31










*Coming soon. Part 3 *
is about scaling sustainable energy at a civilizational level to enable a bright future for Earth.










Intel/Tweet/GETTR/Truth SEARCH RESULTS


Search Terms: ##128




qagg.news





¿ que tiene esto que ver con el expediente royuela ?

*na de na* xD mas alla de la influencia de la historia del Padrino en la cultura moderna xD
_______________________________________________________________________



y que conste que yo ... en lo personal.. no me creo las ultimas notas xDD , ni digo que las falsiquen ellos. Pero si me da que alguien se las pasa y no sabemos que tiene pensando quien pasa las notas.

ME DA QUE ESTA TODO TAN EMBROLLADO. QUE COMO NO HAYA UN PLAN MAS INTERNACIONAL QUE ESTE GUIANDO PARA BIEN ESTO
NI DE COÑA LO SACAN SOLO LOS ROYUELA  
VIENDO EL "STATE OF ART" xD​


----------



## hurdygurdy (10 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Marruecos en el top, uno de los países más llenos de judíos del mundo, con ministros que van al trabajo con la kipá puesta.



¿Fuente?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Ago 2022)

EN RESUMEN DE MI CREENCIA PERSONAL :

LO PINTAN TAN CULO Y CUESTA ABAJO ....

CON NOTAS "AD HOC" QUE YO NO ME CREIO

Y DATOS BANCARIOS ( QUE SI ME CREO ) PERO QUE AHORA RESULTA QUE NO VEN MANERA DE HACERLOS VALER COMO PRUEBA



PUES YA PODEIS "REZAR" PARA PATRICK MACDOWELL DE MIAMI ..









  LLEVE TODO ESTE TIEMPO SIENDO ALGUIN ALIADO... QUE HAYA IDO TENDIENDO TRAMPAS A LA ORGANIZACION

PERO TENGO MIS DUDAS 


SI NOO.. LA VERDAD QUE SE EMBROLLA TODO CADA VEZ MAS

NO SE YO COMO CERRARA LA COSA


----------



## javvi (10 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Sé que es judío, lo sé yo PERSONALMENTE. Eso de "nada lo indica" no entiendo qué clase de argumento es. Un poco cara de judío como si le hubiera meado un perro encima si tiene Santi.
> 
> Otra forma del mismo apellido es Samet. Hasta suena a "semita".
> 
> ...



De acuerdo, me he precipitado. Puede haber judíos con el apellido Samit, o parecido. Pero también moros y cristianos. De hecho, según el artículo que colgué los Samit del Levante Español vienen de la isla de Malta. En Malta, aunque son católicos, hablan una variante del árabe magrebí con un alto porcentaje de vocabulario latino. 

Con lo cual es lógico haya también Samit en Marruecos y otros países del Magreb. 

Las lenguas semitas son una familia de lenguas lejanamente emparentadas que van desde el hebreo, el arameo, el fenicio, o el mismo árabe.

Algunas están muertas, y otras resucitadas, como el hebreo moderno.

Samit puede ser un apellido judío, pero no necesariamente. Sigue estando muy cogido con pinzas. Cualquier nueva aportación sólida para apuntalar la pista hebrea del ER será agradecida.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Ago 2022)

*Greece experiencing its own 'Watergate' as calls for
 prime minister's resignation grow*



Greece experiencing its own 'Watergate' as calls for prime minister's resignation grow


Grecia se ha convertido en el último país europeo sacudido por un escándalo político esta semana, al salir a la luz informes de que el teléfono de un conocido líder del gobierno de la oposición estaba siendo hackeado por un servicio de inteligencia. El escándalo se produce tras la reciente caída de los gobiernos de Italia y Gran Bretaña en medio de la corrupción política y las críticas de la opinión pública.

En Grecia, la noticia de que el Servicio Nacional de Inteligencia (EYP) estaba escuchando las llamadas telefónicas de Nikos Androulakis, líder del partido socialista griego PASOK, provocó un gran revuelo entre los partidos de la oposición y provocó la demanda de una investigación completa.

Según Associated Press, Panos Skourletis, representante parlamentario del principal partido de la oposición, SYRIZA, dijo que Richard Nixon dimitió como presidente de Estados Unidos hace exactamente 48 años por un escándalo similar y que su partido espera que Mitsotakis "al menos haga lo mismo hoy... que se disculpe y dimita".








Cuando las acusaciones salieron a la luz por primera vez la semana pasada, un portavoz del gobierno dijo que la vigilancia había sido aprobada por un fiscal y era legal. Sin embargo, el lunes, el primer ministro griego, Kyriakos Mitsotakis, se retractó de cualquier conocimiento de las escuchas y despidió al jefe del Servicio Nacional de Inteligencia, Panagiotis Kontoleon, y a su jefe de gabinete, Grigoris Dimitriadis.

El escándalo del espionaje en Grecia, que algunos comparan con el caso Watergate de hace 50 años, se produce menos de un mes después de que el colapso de la coalición gobernante en Italia provocara la dimisión del Primer Ministro Mario Draghi y la del Primer Ministro británico Boris Johnson, que se vio obligado a dimitir como líder del gobernante Partido Conservador después de que se hiciera público su comportamiento imprudente durante los bloqueos de COVID-19.
​


----------



## Demodé (11 Ago 2022)

Ahí el Arconte: han sacado una psicofonía de los supuestos cadáveres de la nave de Valderas en calle Trueno respondiendo "Ruiz" a la pregunta "quién os ha traído hasta aquí?".


----------



## LetalFantasy (11 Ago 2022)

javvi dijo:


> De acuerdo, me he precipitado. Puede haber judíos con el apellido Samit, o parecido. Pero también moros y cristianos. De hecho, según el artículo que colgué los Samit del Levante Español vienen de la isla de Malta. En Malta, aunque son católicos, hablan una variante del árabe magrebí con un alto porcentaje de vocabulario latino.
> 
> Con lo cual es lógico haya también Samit en Marruecos y otros países del Magreb.
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco lo sé seguro pero como puede ser judío y Barcelona es tierra de judíos. Ebro=Hebreos=Hebrón...Y él con esa esa cara tan típica judía de haberle meado un perro encima, oler a mierda, como quieras llamarlo...Entiendo que hay más posibilidades de que sea de origen judío que otra cosa. Marrano/cripto sería probable. Santi se calla muuuchas cosas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Ago 2022)

* sercorimo ... * @sercorimo
9 hours ago

* In other words...DON'T PANIC!*

10:35pm > 22:35





#2235
We thank him for his service to this country.
May GOD watch over him always.
God bless, Patriot.
WWG1WGA!
Q

ESTO ES EN CLAVE USA. PERO VALE PARA ESPAñA => NO VOLVERSE LOCOS Y EMPEZARA A HACER EL CABRA  
AUNQUE EN USA QUIEREN TRANSMITIR LA SENSACION DE QUE LO TIENEN TODO MUY CONTRLADO
AQUI EN ESPAÑA MAS BIEN DE QUE ESTA TODO MUY DESCONTROLADO Xddd​


----------



## LetalFantasy (11 Ago 2022)

Aquí Elena la Increada cuenta todo el culebrón con Santi  He alcanzado a ver un mensaje en el que él le dice que es "millonario".
Es un LOL total, el tío cantándole canciones, jajajaj qué puto show  Es una playlist, son mogollón de vídeos.


----------



## Tigershark (11 Ago 2022)

Esto es el show.mas grande del verano. , ahora inmatrix amenaza con una entrevista a un ex fiscal.. .


----------



## LetalFantasy (11 Ago 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Esto es el show.mas grande del verano. , ahora inmatrix amenaza con una entrevista a un ex fiscal.. .




  





​


----------



## Kolobok (11 Ago 2022)

Alguien se cree el expediente Royuela??


----------



## Kill33r (11 Ago 2022)

Fijate que se lo cree, que zapatero dice que le van a hacer polvo si logran las cuentas en soporte oficial
Patrick Macdowel quiere más garantías para poder seguir implantando un nuevo orden mundial sionista, donde un funcionario robará para completar el sueldo

Jadea acaba de comprar brumel y lo está rebajando con agua


----------



## hurdygurdy (11 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Fijate que se lo cree, que zapatero dice que le van a hacer polvo si logran las cuentas en soporte oficial
> Patrick Macdowel quiere más garantías para poder seguir implantando un nuevo orden mundial sionista, donde un funcionario robará para completar el sueldo
> 
> Jadea acaba de comprar brumel y lo está rebajando con agua



¿Cuándo ha dicho eso Zapatero?


----------



## Kill33r (11 Ago 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> ¿Cuándo ha dicho eso Zapatero?



Menos mal que son gratis las notas 

Su fuesen de pago aún irías por cuando el fiscal de Cataluña era Villarejo?


----------



## hurdygurdy (11 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Menos mal que son gratis las notas
> 
> Su fuesen de pago aún irías por cuando el fiscal de Cataluña era Villarejo?



El papel higiénico usado también es gratis y tiene más credibilidad que las notas escritas por los Royuela.


----------



## Yomimo (11 Ago 2022)

La primera vez qué intervengo en este hilo, mi impresión es qué entre el porrero, el Arconte ese y demás payasos, esto pierde a chorro credibilidad, no estoy muy puesto pero seguro qué algo de verdad la hay aunque sea una mínima parte, qué ya es un escándalo.


----------



## Kill33r (11 Ago 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> El papel higiénico usado también es gratis y tiene más credibilidad que las notas escritas por los Royuela.



Me descojono vivo


----------



## hurdygurdy (11 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Me descojono vivo



Igual lo veo un día de estos. ¿Sale Zapatero diciendo lo de las cuentas?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Sé que es judío, lo sé yo PERSONALMENTE. Eso de "nada lo indica" no entiendo qué clase de argumento es. Un poco cara de judío como si le hubiera meado un perro encima si tiene Santi.
> 
> Otra forma del mismo apellido es Samet. Hasta suena a "semita".
> 
> ...



O *Zamit*. https://heraldica.levante-emv.com/zamit/


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Ago 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Alguien se cree el expediente Royuela??



Yo me creo que sorbes lefa otánica a cántaros.


----------



## Kill33r (11 Ago 2022)

Toma HDLGP

Te lo doy en primicia 

Seguro sabes de qué se trata


----------



## Jurgenz (11 Ago 2022)

La pregunta es....¿A quién beneficia todo este ruido?

Porque hay gente rarísima que ha salido como de los árboles todos metidos en el circo que se ha creado y que ha desnortado totalmente el expediente.

Santi tiene culpa grande en todo esto, entra a todo y lo saben. Es perder tiempo dedicar videos a rajar o a responder todo esto y esto da pie a que le metan una música de Benny Hill en otros vídeos anexos y que todo parezca producto de un tio ido de la mollera.

Interesa que haya circo...sin más, y ahora mismo es lo que hay.


----------



## Bimb0 (11 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Toma HDLGP
> 
> Te lo doy en primicia
> 
> Seguro sabes de qué se trata



Fuente?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Ago 2022)

A MI LAS ULTIMA TANDA DE NOTAS ME PARECEN SUPER FAKE

COUNTERFEIT

Y PLANTED EVIDENCE



Yo paso de compartir nada ya que no sean evidencias duras . nada de indicios. notas magicas que se materilizan solas desde el vacio cuantico ... encima de la mesa de despecho de los royuela ( por un modico precio )
con conversaciones en plan chat de telegram

por que son tope unbelieve.

Y si hasta los datos frios bancarios estan dando prolemas....
para mi las notas son FAKE POR DEFECTO
mientras no haya pruebas duras detras que veamos todos
simplemente por precaucion

(ojo santi ha dicho que tienen datos bancarios en papel, pero de santi me creo ya el 25% tambien )

EN RESUMEN : SI TUVIERA QUE PAGAR DE MI DINERO PARA "OBTENER" ESTAS NOTAS.
NO LAS COMPRARIA.
NO PAGARIA POR ELLAS. POR QUE NO LES VEO UNA FIABILIDAD

si estuviese muy muy muy desesperado por obtener informacion.. quizas.. pero estariamos en el terrano de lo "desesperado"... y ahi es aun as facil meterte mierdas 
asi que no se​


----------



## LetalFantasy (11 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> A MI LAS ULTIMA TANDA DE NOTAS ME PARECEN SUPER FAKE
> 
> COUNTERFEIT
> 
> ...



Tengo la letra de Zapatero, la de Ansar, Rajoy... tengo la de todos los presis en casa de mis padres, cuando vaya me fijaré, le hago foto si eso


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Tengo la letra de Zapatero, la de Ansar, Rajoy... tengo la de todos los presis en casa de mis padres, cuando vaya me fijaré, le hago foto si eso



es en serio o ... es coña ? xD


----------



## LetalFantasy (11 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> es en serio es coña ? xD



¿Cuándo digo yo algo de coña? Es en serio, serio, las tengo, hasta la de Calvo-Sotelo, Suarez...TODOS.


----------



## Pura Sangre (11 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo sé seguro pero como puede ser judío y Barcelona es tierra de judíos. Ebro=Hebreos=Hebrón...Y él con esa esa cara tan típica judía de haberle meado un perro encima, oler a mierda, como quieras llamarlo...Entiendo que hay más posibilidades de que sea de origen judío que otra cosa. Marrano/cripto sería probable. Santi se calla muuuchas cosas.



Pues si no recuerdo mal el propio Santi reconocía en uno de sus videos que seguramente tenía sangre judía, pero hacía alusión al apellido Thomas.

Por otro lado lo de nacer en Barcelona es bastante circunstancial en este caso, ya que su padre era de Bilbao. Habría que saber de donde era la madre, que es la portadora del apellido Samit.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> ¿Cuándo digo yo algo de coña? Es en serio, serio, las tengo, hasta la de Calvo-Sotelo, Suarez...TODOS.



ostia que buento tia ! XD



SI no no, si por eso te digo

mi padre es de estos que coleccionaba los periodicos ...desde año catapun chimpun ... hasta qye se canso de hacerlo cuando no sabia donde meterlos
lo cual era util cuando habia internet ... para ir repasando los sucesos en plan "hemerotecoa"

Y mas util aun hoy dia para que no nos reescriban la historia

Oye pue si, seria una pasada a ver si cuando vayas puedes pillar algo a ver si podemos comparar las letras xd

que pasada xD


----------



## LetalFantasy (11 Ago 2022)

Pura Sangre dijo:


> Pues si no recuerdo mal el propio Santi reconocía en uno de sus videos que seguramente tenía sangre judía, pero hacía alusión al apellido Thomas.
> 
> Por otro lado lo de nacer en Barcelona es bastante circunstancial en este caso, ya que su padre era de Bilbao. Habría que saber de donde era la madre, que es la portadora del apellido Samit.



Puso ahí un forero que había solo 130 Samit en España y 500 y pico en Marruecos, son extremadamente pocos para ser "originarios" de ambos países. Es un apellido bien escaso. Los judíos son internacionales y tienen todos mínimo 2/3 pasaportes, han nacido en todas partes y en ninguna. El origen o lugar de nacimiento no significa nada tratándose de judiada. La zona de Valencia, Baleares, Cataluña y Aragón, son mega judías.


----------



## hurdygurdy (11 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Toma HDLGP
> 
> Te lo doy en primicia
> 
> Seguro sabes de qué se trata



Fuente: el ex juez Presencia, expulsado por prevaricación e imputado por la Audiencia Nacional por injurias y calumnias.


----------



## cimarrón (11 Ago 2022)

¿Que?!  No puede ser verdad que seas tan zoquete. Mm..¿Intentas ser gracioso? bueno.. ha tenido gracia oyes.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (11 Ago 2022)

Pura Sangre dijo:


> Pues si no recuerdo mal el propio Santi reconocía en uno de sus videos que seguramente tenía sangre judía, pero hacía alusión al apellido Thomas.
> 
> Por otro lado lo de nacer en Barcelona es bastante circunstancial en este caso, ya que su padre era de Bilbao. Habría que saber de donde era la madre, que es la portadora del apellido Samit.



Tengo entendido que la madre es o del Líbano o Marruecos. Igual por eso ha huido allí, porque tiene familiares y casas en ese lugar, por parte de madre.


----------



## Demodé (11 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> ​



(edito/errores) Como está buena, desaprobobarías que hubiera ido a por ella? Se piense lo que se piense, la cuestión podría ser mucho más profunda.
Otra característica de las personas sin-alma es que son "*seres dominados por los sentidos y emociones*" están dominadas por sus impulsos físicos como sería por el sexual en este caso, y que (a modo de hipótesis, para no confesar el "secreto" me imagino) dejan caer también en una de las hipnosis del libro ese del Dr. Michael Newton que tanto promociona ahora Enrique de "Exponiendo la Verdad" y con razón (como casi siempre) Fran Parejo también hizo 1 vídeo, donde no saca ese pasaje.
Y que ellas las almas, "*nosotros no controlamos la mente humana (...) intentamos con nuestra presencia elevarlas para dar... sentido a este mundo y ser receptivos a la moralidad... para dar comprensión*".De ahí la extrema gravedad de estar o no estar ante una persona sin alma.








mtZKGgn0hD







yourimageshare.com












Jc7w1ybzfw







yourimageshare.com










Personas SIN ALMA / no reales / ¿Soy un portal orgánico? / "Raza Pre-Adámica" / antropoides / Gurdjeff, Mouravieff, Ouspensky, Laura Knight, Casiopeos


Os traigo esto aquí. Ojalá salgáis de vuestro estado. https://uncatolicoperplejo.com/la-oveja-perdida/ A quién pueda interesarle. “Ninguno espere merecer delante de Dios, cuando hubiere muerto, lo que durante la vida despreció.” –San Agustín. (T. Apolog. IV, XVIII, 110). “Toda obra, es decir...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## LetalFantasy (11 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Tengo entendido que la madre es o del Líbano o Marruecos. Igual por eso ha huido allí, porque tiene familiares y casas en ese lugar, por parte de madre.



Judío sefardí, de lo que tiene apellido y cara. Y más estando el padre metido en tanto chanchullo político, subastero, que si atentados...A mi me atufa a marrano, huele a meado de perro y la lana negra mojada desde aquí 

No me encaja nada con muslim ni con maronita, como decía otro por ahí. He leído demasiados libros sobre judiada, supongo.


----------



## Pura Sangre (11 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Puso ahí un forero que había solo 130 Samit en España y 500 y pico en Marruecos, son extremadamente pocos para ser "originarios" de ambos países. Es un apellido bien escaso. Los judíos son internacionales y tienen todos mínimo 2/3 pasaportes, han nacido en todas partes y en ninguna. El origen o lugar de nacimiento no significa nada tratándose de judiada. La zona de Valencia, Baleares, Cataluña y Aragón, son mega judías.




A ver, si yo solo digo que tampoco vayamos a hacer cábalas con el hecho de que naciese en Barcelona y la implantación de las comunidades crypto-judías por esa zona... cuando es padre es vasco y la madre ni lo sabemos.

que puede tener sangre judía? muy probablemente, me remito a mi anterior mensaje que él mismo hizo alusión a esa circunstancia mencionando otro de sus apellidos, Thomas. Que naciese en Barcelona por su sangre marrana? no hay indicios de ello.


----------



## LetalFantasy (11 Ago 2022)

Pura Sangre dijo:


> A ver, si yo solo digo que tampoco vayamos a hacer cábalas con el hecho de que naciese en Barcelona y la implantación de las comunidades crypto-judías por esa zona... cuando es padre es vasco y la madre ni lo sabemos.
> 
> que puede tener sangre judía? muy probablemente, me remito a mi anterior mensaje que él mismo hizo alusión a esa circunstancia mencionando otro de sus apellidos, Thomas. Que naciese en Barcelona por su sangre marrana? no hay indicios de ello.



En el País Vasco también hay judíos, marranos y de los otros. No obstante, aquí la sospechosa es la madre. Que no es catalana de siempre parece que se confirma, puede que huida del Líbano, puede que de los juden que expulsamos que fueron casi todos a Marruecos y poco a poco han ido regresando. La mayoría son criptos o marranacos, no son "judíos" abiertamente. Los de Marruecos hasta tienen derecho a pasaporte español desde hace años. 
Paso de tus galimatías mentales, que no controlas el tema es evidente. Es sumar 2+2 pero para eso hay que tener un mínimo de cultura sobre este asunto. También puedo estar equivocada pero lo veo poco probable  









EL MUSEO GUGGENHEIM:CABALLO DE TROYA» DEL LOBBY JUDÍO EN EUSKALERRÍA


0:41 ¡ Eres el visitante 999.999, online ahora a las 16:40:17!¡Enhorabuena! Por ello eres el posible ganador elegido de un AUDI A3 Cabriolet, por valor de 27.500€. Asegura tu premio aquí: ww…




danipirata80.wordpress.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Ago 2022)

*Juez Fernando Presencia - Expediente Royuela (08-05-22)*

*CONCISE RELEASE *
*creo que no sale nada que no sepamos*


----------



## LetalFantasy (11 Ago 2022)

Venga, que alguien me de la fecha de nacimiento de SANTIAGO ROYUELA. 

POR FAVOOORRR!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Venga, que alguien me de la fecha de nacimiento de SANTIAGO ROYUELA.
> 
> POR FAVOOORRR!



eso estaba pensando ayer  digo nadie tiene la fecha al final ? xD

queremos la fecha !

ya pero es como invadir un poco su privaciad .. no?

aunque tu carta astral no sea algo privado y el haya decidido exponerse publicamente, es que es verdad que tol mundo le caña y no es el tipo e personalidad que sepa dejar eso al margen o pase

es muy _ "buh ma feelings are hurt now! " _

y cualquier cosita no positiva que leyera ...ya para que queremos mas.. le alimenta la sensacionde " buh ma feelings" "todo el mundo me ataca"
creando un bucle infinito


----------



## LetalFantasy (11 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> eso estaba pensando ayer  digo nadie tiene la fecha al final ? xD
> 
> queremos la fecha !
> 
> ...



Los videos de la Inkreada son brutales, a Santi se le va la pinza totalmente y ella es muy tóxica también. Lo que me flipa también es como enseguida cogen confianza entre ellos para hablar de dinero, la facilidad que tienen. Que si me pagas tal, te pagué cual, págame el viaje, te compro un collar, te doy las donaciones si vienes a mi canal... Y como enseguida se lanzan los trastos a la cabeza por las perras. Buenos súcubos son todos


----------



## LetalFantasy (11 Ago 2022)

By the way,

¿La de Increados no sabe que esas hojas de acacia que lleva en la camiseta son masonas?

El asterisco se parece al símbolo de Juno, rige el engaño, la mentira.

Si diseñó ella la camiseta muy mal. Si se la diseñaron es para sospechar del diseñador.


----------



## Pura Sangre (11 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Paso de tus galimatías mentales, que no controlas el tema es evidente. Es sumar 2+2 pero para eso hay que tener un mínimo de cultura sobre este asunto.




claro que sí guapi. Total yo solo llevo desde 2009 en el foro, y cuando nadie más lo hacía era el único que me dedicaba a tirar del hilo de Ariadna para demostrar a los demás como casi siempre estaban metidos los judíos y crypto-judíos en todos los asuntos (amén de sus esbirros masones). Ni tampoco importan los miles de libros y artículos que comparto por emule.

Ahora ya sé que solamente necesitaba saber la ciudad de nacimiento para determinar el árbol genealógico de la gente, aunque sea primera generación nacida en ese lugar.

En fin que pereza dais, siempre la misma historia intento dialogar razonadamente y a cambio recibo insultos y desprecios, y todo porque sois tan jodidamente subnormales y analfabetos (ves yo también se faltar) que ni siquiera entendéis las cosas aunque os las repitan varias veces, QUE SANTIAGO MISMO RECONOCIÓ QUE MUY PROBABLEMENTE TIENE SANGRE JUDÍA POR SU APELLIDO THOMAS ASÍ QUE NO HACE FALTA QUE SOLTÉIS LAS OTRAS CHORRADAS BASADAS EN NADA. ÉL MISMO LO HA CORROBORADO.

Pero bueno no me hagas mucho caso porque soy mañico y en Zaragoza sí que pasa en Ebro, a diferencia de Barcelona donde NO pasa (se necesita un mínimo de cultura para saberlo ), y ya sabes ebro = hebreo o galleta oreo, o algo por el estilo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Ago 2022)

__


LetalFantasy dijo:


> Los videos de la Inkreada son brutales, a Santi se le va la pinza totalmente y ella es muy tóxica también. Lo que me flipa también es como enseguida cogen confianza entre ellos para hablar de dinero, la facilidad que tienen. Que si me pagas tal, te pagué cual, págame el viaje, te compro un collar, te doy las donaciones si vienes a mi canal... Y como enseguida se lanzan los trastos a la cabeza por las perras. Buenos súcubos son todos



yap tambien me llamo un poco al atencion xD


----------



## LetalFantasy (11 Ago 2022)

Pura Sangre dijo:


> claro que sí guapi. Total yo solo llevo desde 2009 en el foro, y cuando nadie más lo hacía era el único que me dedicaba a tirar del hilo de Ariadna para demostrar a los demás como casi siempre estaban metidos los judíos y crypto-judíos en todos los asuntos (amén de sus esbirros masones). Ni tampoco importan los miles de libros y artículos que comparto por emule.
> 
> Ahora ya sé que solamente necesitaba saber la ciudad de nacimiento para determinar el árbol genealógico de la gente, aunque sea primera generación nacida en ese lugar.
> 
> ...



Me la suda lo que reconozca o deje de reconocer. Si es judío mentira como un bellaco, pero basta tener en cuenta que es un adicto fumaporros. No tengo por costumbre fiarme mucho de adictos a las drogas.


----------



## Kill33r (11 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Me la suda lo que reconozca o deje de reconocer. Si es judío mentira como un bellaco, pero basta tener en cuenta que es un adicto fumaporros. No tengo por costumbre fiarme mucho de adictos a las drogas.



Pues Cano Vidal y el sargento Ruiz se ponían morenos con lo del amigo de Feijoo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> By the way,
> 
> ¿La de Increados no sabe que esas hojas de acacia que lleva en la camiseta son masonas?
> 
> ...




Ya me ha podido la curiosidad de ir a ver el canal y fijate que no queria entrar pero bueno

que puto lol todo

han hecho una casa de los SIMS del expediente royuela 
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Ago 2022)

al final he visto tambien el video










Y ES COMO ...


*OH MY...*
  







  ​


----------



## el ejpertoc (11 Ago 2022)

Expediente Royuela, la conspiración de ultraderecha abrazada por negacionistas


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (11 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> By the way,
> 
> ¿La de Increados no sabe que esas hojas de acacia que lleva en la camiseta son masonas?
> 
> ...



Creo que son una corona de laurel y una estrella, no acacias ni nada de Juno.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Ago 2022)

COMO ESTA VIA DE LAS NOTAS Y LAS CUENTAS

ESTA DEMASIADO LIADA : VERDADES Y REALIDADES CON MAS QUE POSIBLES INVENTS

Y NO ESTANDO EXENTA DE INVENTS MASIVOS EL PROCESO EN USA​ 
 

ChuckGrassley   @ChuckGrassley 8h


Each thread referred to as “silk” that leads 2a separate seed of corn has turned brown so pollination is done.
 Just wait now for next five weeks for ear to fill out Harvest around October 1 #cornwatch​ 




HoneyBee980 @HBee980

En respuesta a
@ChuckGrassley
*Why so late? What happened to Knee high by the 4th of July? *

___________________________________________________________________________________________

EN RESUMEN. QUE ADEMAS POR OCTUBRE ES UNA LUNA DE LA COSECHA. ASI QUE NO SABEMOS QUE HARA O QUE PASARA ENTRE EL 1 Y 11 DE OCTUBRE CREO QUE DICEN.
DESCONTAD EL HYPE QUE LEO PONEN SIEMPRE




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Ago 2022)

EL NIVEL DE INVENTS QUE ESTOY VIENDO AHORA MISMO EN LOS ULTIMOS VIDEOS

HACE INASUMIBLE TOMARSE EN SERIO "EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA"

SALVO QUE APAREZCAN PRUEBAS DURAS DE ESAS QUE DICEN QUE TIENEN

ahor la paja y el invent , lo hace toxico por contacto.

tambien el rollo " TELEFONO ESTROPEADO".

se mal intepretan las palabras , las actitudes, las situaciones. La informacion no circula como tiene que ser

no esta maduro esto, para los altos objetivos que se marcan.


----------



## rafabogado (12 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> By the way,
> 
> ¿La de Increados no sabe que esas hojas de acacia que lleva en la camiseta son masonas?
> 
> ...



Es luciferina.

Partiendo de eso, lo demás no puede sorprender.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Ago 2022)

¿Lo de "porroyuela" lo dices porque es aficionado al cannabis?


----------



## LetalFantasy (12 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Ya me ha podido la curiosidad de ir a ver el canal y fijate que no queria entrar pero bueno
> 
> que puto lol todo
> 
> ...



Qué poco aprecio me tienes gatito. Mira que te dije que valía la pena echarle una ojeada xD 
Es el puto LULZ del verano.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Qué poco aprecio me tienes gatito. Mira que te dije que valía la pena echarle una ojeada xD
> Es el puto LULZ del verano.



 

TREMENDISIMO xD


----------



## Eurostreamuno (12 Ago 2022)

Así se las gasta el tío Santi: 

oye, el cirio del Risillo....lárgate del grupo

Ésto es lo he dicho En cuanto al cirio que hay montado entre Santiago, por un lado, y el resto de relacionados con el ER, por otro, creo que se deberían poner a hablar todos juntos y solucionarlo, ya que es muy perjudicial para el buen fin de dicho ER.

Lo del Risillo no lo he dicho

El cirio es como lío nada más


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Ago 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Así se las gasta el tío Santi:
> 
> oye, el cirio del Risillo....lárgate del grupo
> 
> ...



viendo el percal a nivel relacional, es complejo gestionar algo asi

ya he visto esto otras veces y es imposible. cada intento e poner algo en claro, alguien se encarga de distrosionar 2 cosas nuevas o 4..

al final es mejor ni meterse, por que hay un elemento o varios distorsion de los eventos y circustancias que es imposible de quitar e imposible de cambiar xD

Asi que nada, a ver las pruebas DURAS que tengan y fuera.

todo el resto de historias de dimes, diretes, bla bla bla, historias , narrativas..... mejor ni entrar. Alla se las compongan quienes crean y gestionar la narrativa

Yo a verlas venir. De que me enseñen la peli final terminada, me la veo


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (12 Ago 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Expediente Royuela, la conspiración de ultraderecha abrazada por negacionistas



Pero amigo, es que los "negacionistas" de "ultraderecha" han acertado en casi todo, ¿debemos suponer entonces que el expediente Royuela también es cierto? No me extrañaría lo más mínimo.


----------



## Monsieur George (12 Ago 2022)

La apuesta es gorda. Extraigo varias conclusiones. La primera es que quiere llegar a *Hassan Nasrallah*. Deduzco que tendrá algo interesante que entregarle, y lo relaciono con las palabras en clave que le dirige a su padre. El reloj guardado y llevarlo al relojero ¿Nasrallah?

La segunda conclusión, es que hay una guerra entre masones. O una guerra, o hay gente asqueada dentro de la masonería que como no puede salirse de ella, ha decidido boicotear y poner la zancadilla a "hermanos fraternos suyos"...

Por otro lado creo que el lugar de encuentro con el del CNI ayer pudo ser la misma embajada de España. Se le ve bastante crecido. A lo mejor tiene algo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Ago 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> ¿debemos suponer entonces que el expediente Royuela también es cierto?



no
estan saliendo invents


----------



## Debunker (12 Ago 2022)

Ahora mismo el ER se me hace intragable, podía entender y creer en toda la trama de Mena con sus ramificaciones de delitos internacionales , pero la trama judeo-masónica mundial se me hace imposible. 

La conspiración judía unida a préstamos y a la banca, es una historia de siglos y siglos que en buena medida resultó con la expulsión y persecución a judíos de los diferentes territorios donde se aposentaron.

La masonería es más reciente y con expansión en los últimos dos siglos aunque sus raíces vengan de más atrás, pero denuncias y luchas contra esa organización o lo que sea, han sido denunciadas miles de veces por "intelectuales" de todo pelaje, como la gran conspiración de todos los tiempos , uniendo masones y judíos en la pretensión de ambos de crear un gobierno mundial gobernado por ellos como únicos herederos del planeta y su población humana, contra ello , al menos contra el judaismo luchó Hitler de forma brutal pero no tuvo éxito, se cargó a muchos judíos pero no su poder e influencia en el mundo, y todas esas denuncias no han tenido ningún éxito quedando como la conspiración de 4 locos. 

Y claro que ahora un Santi se pronuncie como el gran gladiador de el mundo contra los poderes más asentados del planeta y mejor organizados con dinero a espuertas e introducidos en todos los organismos internacionales del gran poder, pues la verdad solo puedo pensar que se le ha ido la olla. 

Y ya lo del Líbano es para mear y no echar gota, mientras Israel bombardea palestinos sin que El Líbano pueda hacer nada para evitarlo como toda la vida que lleva Israel masacrando palestinos, ahora según Santi , El Líbano será el origen y la cuna de la salvación del poder judeo-masónico ejercido contra la humanidad. 

No se, pero me parece un chiste.


----------



## LetalFantasy (12 Ago 2022)

Sigue el culebrón del verano



​


----------



## Monsieur George (12 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Sigue el culebrón del verano
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Menuda retrasada... Pero si el escrito del padre lo leyó Martínez Grasa, que son uña y carne...

Por cierto... Corralito en el Líbano.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Sigue el culebrón del verano
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Claro es que eso, lo leyo el amigo xD ,y no se si redacto para ser leido, que por cierto escribe muy bien.
ta todo correcto en ese sentido xD


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Ago 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Así se las gasta el tío Santi:
> 
> oye, el cirio del Risillo....lárgate del grupo
> 
> ...



PUES YA VES xD

ya me conozco la dinamica y ya digo que yo paso. me espero al final xD


----------



## Debunker (12 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Sigue el culebrón del verano
> 
> 
> 
> ​



la Increada es lo peor de lo peor que haya pasado por el ER y desde el primer momento, es una retardada sin luces ni cerebro excepto para promocionarse a si misma y aún eso no sabe hacerlo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Ago 2022)

entonces el rojo libanes le saldra mas barato a Royuela Jr.


----------



## Tigershark (12 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Ahora mismo el ER se me hace intragable, podía entender y creer en toda la trama de Mena con sus ramificaciones de delitos internacionales , pero la trama judeo-masónica mundial se me hace imposible.
> 
> La conspiración judía unida a préstamos y a la banca, es una historia de siglos y siglos que en buena medida resultó con la expulsión y persecución a judíos de los diferentes territorios donde se aposentaron.
> 
> ...



Lo que a ti te pasa es que te has comido el anzuelo de lo judios son como te los pinta spilberg en la lista de schimler y te jode reconocer que te han estado tomando el pelo toda la vida , si te hubieras preocupado de salir un poco del relato de los que ganaron la segunda guerra mundial no te pasaba eso , pero nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena te recomiendo un libro excelente llamado derrota mundial , en el te darás cuenta que ni los buenos son tan buenos ni los malos tan malos , mas bien al contrario, hay una gran similitud entre nuestra lucha contra el NOM o la Agenda 2030 con la misma que tuvo Hitler hace 85 años.pero claro para lkegar a esa conclusión tienes que abrir puertas con mil candados .


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Ago 2022)

*que conste que no me creo nada visto los patinazos del otro dia con las cuentas ( y " rectificacion"*

*pero bueno. a ver que sa*le









Pablo Guillén García







transparencia.gob.es




no se si era este el nombre que dicen


* Pablo Guillén García *

*Director del Gabinete Técnico de la Ministra de Defensa *
Robles nombra al general Pablo Guillén director de su gabinete técnico









*Azken eguneratzea: 19/10/2021
Funtzio*
Apoya, asesora y da asistencia inmediata a la persona titular del Ministerio de Defensa.​


*Prestakuntza akademikoa*
Diplomado de Estado Mayor.
Curso de Aptitud Psicopedagógica., Madrid, 2000.
Curso de Planeamiento de Operaciones “COMAO”. (Bélgica), 1997
Curso TLP (Tactical Lidership Program) en Bélgica 1996.
Curso de Seguridad en Vuelo, Madrid., 1993
Curso de “Nato Air to Ground Operations” Poole (UK). 1991.
Curso de Supervivencia, Evasión y Rescate, España, 1990.
Curso de Supervivencia y Rescate en agua, España, 1987.
Curso de Caza y Ataque., 1985/86.
Curso de Abastecimientos., 1985
Curso de Observador de Aeroplano., 1984/85.
Estudios Superiores Militares, A.G.A., 1980/85.
Civil
Curso de “Inversión en Excelencia” de Pacific Institute., 2000.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Ago 2022)

nada , es un coñazo. sin saber si es fiable la informacion, no me voy a poner a cotillear el rosario de nombres.

me espero al lunes a ver si La Francesita los entruya .. sacan la wunder waffens ... o que ..


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (12 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> nada , es un coñazo. sin saber si es fiable la informacion, no me voy a poner a cotillear el rosario de nombres.
> 
> me espero al lunes a ver si La Francesita los entruya .. sacan la wunder waffens ... o que ..



....​
¡ Nah ! Debe tratarse de tres o cuatro mindundis, sin "apenas" poder ni influencia, entre los que según el listado referido constarían:


*Luis E. Jos Gallego.* Inspector Jefe Equipo Regional Agencia Tributaria en AEAT.
*
Jones Rodríguez, Luis.* Jefe de la Oficina Nacional de Fiscalidad Internacional en la AEAT.

*Soledad Fernández Doctor.* Directora General de la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria.

*Pablo Guillén García.* Director del Gabinete Técnico de la Ministra de Defensa.

*Juan José García de la Cruz Herrero.* Director Gabinete de la Ministra de Defensa.

*Isabel Goicoechea Aranguren.* Subsecretaria del Ministerio del Interior.

*Rafael Pérez Ruiz.* Secretario de Estado de Seguridad.
*
Pascual Ignacio Navarro Ríos*. Secretario de Estado para a Unión Europea.

*Pilar Cancela Rodríguez.* Secretaria de Estado de Cooperación Internacional.

*Luis Manuel Cuesta Civís.* Subsecretario de Asuntos Exteriores, Unión Europea y Cooperación.

*Diego Martínez Belío.* Director del Gabinete del Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Unión Europea y Cooperación.

*Manuel García Hernández.* El director general de Política Energética del Ministerio de Transición Ecológica.

*Valvanera María Ulargui Aparicio.* Directora general de la Oficina Española de Cambio Climático.

*Hugo Morán Fernández.* Secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente.

*Consuelo Castro Rey.* Abogada General del Estado-Directora del Servicio Jurídico del Estado. 

*Jacobo Fernández Álvarez.* Secretario General Técnico del Ministerio de Justicia. 

*Ana María Sánchez Hernández.* Subsecretaria de Justicia.

....​
Listed according the comment of '*Elefanteenelsalon*' JwTb user:

*https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmKSTQQsOTOA0F7eg7gwAkA*

....​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Ago 2022)

esencialmente son los mismos nombres casi creo
que los ya ya publicados en este otro video de 

18 Jul 2022

creo que la diferencia es que aquel video ( 18 julio ) es que
antes | 18 julio 2022 | eran las notas 
 y ahora | 12 agosto 2022| los numeros de cuentas y los floppers esos
________________________________________________________

<< LOS NOMBRES DE LOS FUNCIONARIOS A SUELDO DE LA ORGANIZACIÓN NARCOTERRORISTA SEGUN LAS NOTAS MANUSCRITAS >>
___________________________________________________________________________________________________



(no cuentas ergo tomar con lo que son . posibles indicios ) 
18 jul 2022 
esto no son cuentas bancarias esta vez. que es algo mas tangible y comprobable
Si no indicios como serian las supuestas notas y caligracias. ergo es un terreno mas vaporoso ya que no habria pruebas de esos sobornos por el momento.

* Pablo A  *hace 2 horas (editado)


 SOLEDAD FERNÁNDEZ DOCTOR - Dirección General Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria
















∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> ...



Comentario destacado





 * elefanteenelsalon  *hace 1 hora (editado)​

*Luis E. Jos Gallego.* Inspector Jefe Equipo Regional Agencia Tributaria en AEAT.

*Jones Rodríguez, Luis.* Jefe de la Oficina Nacional de Fiscalidad Internacional en la AEAT.

*Soledad Fernández Doctor.* Directora General de la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria.

*Pablo Guillén García.* Director del Gabinete Técnico de la Ministra de Defensa.

*Juan José García de la Cruz Herrero.* Director Gabinete de la Ministra de Defensa.

*Isabel Goicoechea Aranguren.* Subsecretaria del Ministerio del Interior.

*Rafael Pérez Ruiz.* Secretario de Estado de Seguridad.

*Pascual Ignacio Navarro Ríos*. Secretario de Estado para a Unión Europea.

*Pilar Cancela Rodríguez.* Secretaria de Estado de Cooperación Internacional.

*Luis Manuel Cuesta Civís.* Subsecretario de Asuntos Exteriores, Unión Europea y Cooperación.

*Diego Martínez Belío.* Director del Gabinete del Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Unión Europea y Cooperación.

*Manuel García Hernández.* El director general de Política Energética del Ministerio de Transición Ecológica.

*Valvanera María Ulargui Aparicio.* Directora general de la Oficina Española de Cambio Climático.

*Hugo Morán Fernández.* Secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente.

*Consuelo Castro Rey.* Abogada General del Estado-Directora del Servicio Jurídico del Estado.

*Jacobo Fernández Álvarez.* Secretario General Técnico del Ministerio de Justicia.

*Ana María Sánchez Hernández.* Subsecretaria de Justicia.

....​
Listed according the comment of '*Elefanteenelsalon*' JwTb user:

*https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmKSTQQsOTOA0F7eg7gwAkA*

....








BOE.es - BOE-A-2022-9537 Real Decreto 436/2022, de 8 de junio, por el que se nombra Directora General de la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria a doña Soledad Fernández Doctor.







boe.es






Agencia Tributaria: Dirección General de la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Ago 2022)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> ....​
> ¡ Nah ! Debe tratarse de tres o cuatro mindundis, sin "apenas" poder ni influencia, entre los que según el listado referido constarían:
> 
> 
> ...





∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> ....​
> 
> 
> Next to all this hubbub... 'Breaking bad's plot' stays in panties...



​
no no, si es un avance sustancial. ahora tenenos los numeros de cuentas

el problema es que ahora tenemos aun la duda de la fiabilidad y usabilidad de los numeros de cuenta

yo siempre he pesando que serian facilmente usables en un tribunal

el problema es aqui te lo tiran todo parataras y no contrapoder parece ser

y por otro lado ya les han dado alguno " mal " y no han explicado exactamente como se ha producido el error y por que 

con lo cual hay que poner en cuarentenan en la sandbox tambien las cuentas. hasta que no se confie en el metodo de obtencion


----------



## Debunker (13 Ago 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Lo que a ti te pasa es que te has comido el anzuelo de lo judios son como te los pinta spilberg en la lista de schimler y te jode reconocer que te han estado tomando el pelo toda la vida , si te hubieras preocupado de salir un poco del relato de los que ganaron la segunda guerra mundial no te pasaba eso , pero nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena te recomiendo un libro excelente llamado derrota mundial , en el te darás cuenta que ni los buenos son tan buenos ni los malos tan malos , mas bien al contrario, hay una gran similitud entre nuestra lucha contra el NOM o la Agenda 2030 con la misma que tuvo Hitler hace 85 años.pero claro para lkegar a esa conclusión tienes que abrir puertas con mil candados .



Gracias por la recomendación del libro "derrota mundial" lo tengo en cuenta, por lo demás no te entiendo, lo que yo digo es que, poderes "poderosos" valga la redundancia , y en casi todas partes del mundo sobre todo el occidental , han luchado y perseguido la conspiración judía durante cientos de años , más tarde judíos y masones asociados, nadie ha tenido éxito , ni siquiera han tenido éxito en el relato histórico quedando siempre los judíos como víctimas y sus perseguidores como grandes criminales en la historia.

y digo que, ahora me causa risa que, un Santi , un nadie junto a un país destrozado y penetrado por los mismos judíos, crean que van a ganar esta batalla y peor que se atrevan a iniciarla porque para mí la derrota es segura antes de que siquiera comience. Todas las instituciones, organizaciones , think tanks , universidades, gobiernos etc. a nivel global, están penetradas y dirigidas por los mismos.


----------



## Archicanciller (13 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> no
> estan saliendo invents



Te 'creo', recuperemos pues la 'confianza en las instituciones'


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Ago 2022)

Patrick Mcdowel pertenece al *rito escocés*. Minuto 17.


----------



## Max Aub (13 Ago 2022)

Que todavía haya gente que se crea la patraña del Expediente Porroyuela es para hacérselo mirar. Al principio uno puede tener sus dudas pero esto ya se parece más a las maguferías de Santiago Vázquez y su séquito de lamecirios.


----------



## Debunker (13 Ago 2022)

Ya, el problema es que sean verdad , entonces los patéticos somos nosotros, los timados nosotros, los más gilipoooooyaaaaas del mundo mundial somos nosotros que trabajamos para esos megaladrones mientras se cagan encima de nosotros, porque esto no va ya de meada en la boca, va de cagada en toda la cara.


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Ago 2022)

Ya le respondió Santiago al de Nostra.tv que antes de ser Fiscal General, Mena fue Fiscal general antidroga de Barcelona...









José María Mena | PlanetadeLibros


Encuentra los últimos libros de José María Mena y descubre toda su bibliografía, sus mejores novelas y su biografía en Planetadelibros.




www.planetadelibros.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Ago 2022)

Archicanciller dijo:


> Te 'creo', recuperemos pues la 'confianza en las instituciones'


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Ago 2022)

*interested party


Definition: interested party from 31 USC § 3551(2) | LII / Legal Information Institute


*








interested party


any of the people or organizations who may be affected by a situation, or who…




dictionary.cambridge.org




(2) The term “interested party”— (A) with respect to a contract or a solicitation or other request for offers described in paragraph (1), means an actual or prospective bidder or offeror whose direct economic interest would be affected by the award of the contract or by failure to award the contract; and (B) with respect to a public-private competition conducted under Office of Management and Budget Circular A–76 with respect to the performance of an activity or function of a Federal agency, or a decision to convert a function performed by Federal employees to private sector performance without a competition under Office of Management and Budget Circular A–76, includes— (i) any official who is responsible for submitting the agency tender in such competition; and (ii) any one individual who, for the purpose of representing the Federal employees engaged in the performance of the activity or function for which the public-private competition is conducted in a protest under this subchapter that relates to such public-private competition, has been designated as the agent of the Federal employees by a majority of such employees. 

*Source*
31 USC § 3551(2)



____________________

dicho lo cual.

a mi las notas ultimas me bailan. no las compraria si tuviera que pagar por ellas


con las cuentas ya es otro tema. a ver que tal resultado da esto otro


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *interested party
> 
> 
> Definition: interested party from 31 USC § 3551(2) | LII / Legal Information Institute
> ...



Caray con el inglés de @recontramegadeltaplus 

Sobre lo que comentas de JIB, tienes razón, ocultó y dijo medias verdades, pero ¿a que no sabías que era tío de Miguel Ángel Blanco? Tenía sus buenos motivos para no hablar y no soltar prenda.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Ago 2022)

FEIJO VIENE A DECIR QUE

EL CGPJ ....VENDRIA SER ENTERAMENTEO PARTE IMPORTANTE .... DEL ...

" GOBIERNO EN LA SOMBRA"

Mª Victoria Rosell Aguilar @VickyRosell

El “Gobierno en la sombra” es el @PoderJudicialEs ,según Feijoo.







Feijóo: "El PP se niega a que Podemos proponga algún juez para vocal del CGPJ.
No parece razonable que UP se convierta en el gobierno en la sombra de nuestro país" 
¿CGPJ = Gobierno en la sombra? 
¿Confesión o salvajada?




 VOCALES DEL CONSEJO GENERAL DEL PODER JUDICIAL

*POSIBLE POSITIVO DE LA VARIANTES SARS COV LIECHTENSTEIN - 2 *

La dirección del CGPJ la ostenta el PLENO, que está integrado por el Presidente y por veinte vocales nombrados por un período de cinco años
.

SEGUNDO EXACTO









Notas de prensa - ACODAP


Noticias ACODAP Asociación contra la Corrupción ESPAÑA. Buzón de Denuncias, Pedro Sánchez, Margarita Robles, Dolores Delgado, PP, VOX...




www.acodap.com


----------



## Bimb0 (13 Ago 2022)

Max Aub dijo:


> Que todavía haya gente que se crea la patraña del Expediente Porroyuela es para hacérselo mirar. Al principio uno puede tener sus dudas pero esto ya se parece más a las maguferías de Santiago Vázquez y su séquito de lamecirios.



Espero que usen esta estrategia en el juicio de septiembre


----------



## Tigershark (13 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Gracias por la recomendación del libro "derrota mundial" lo tengo en cuenta, por lo demás no te entiendo, lo que yo digo es que, poderes "poderosos" valga la redundancia , y en casi todas partes del mundo sobre todo el occidental , han luchado y perseguido la conspiración judía durante cientos de años , más tarde judíos y masones asociados, nadie ha tenido éxito , ni siquiera han tenido éxito en el relato histórico quedando siempre los judíos como víctimas y sus perseguidores como grandes criminales en la historia.
> 
> y digo que, ahora me causa risa que, un Santi , un nadie junto a un país destrozado y penetrado por los mismos judíos, crean que van a ganar esta batalla y peor que se atrevan a iniciarla porque para mí la derrota es segura antes de que siquiera comience. Todas las instituciones, organizaciones , think tanks , universidades, gobiernos etc. a nivel global, están penetradas y dirigidas por los mismos.



Los judíos han quedado de víctimas y han ganado el relato porque han ganado las guerras en las que han participado, pero te aseguro que la conspiración judeomasonica contra la cristiandad no es cosa de cuatro frikis, tan sencillo como que perdieron la guerra y fueron estigmatizados.recomiendo un excelente libro llamado. Complot contra la Iglesia que es la historia de esa persecución bimilenaria que empieza con la muerte y resurrección de Jesús y acaba en nuestros días. 

Esta guerra se ganará con la segunda venida de Dios.


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Ago 2022)

El programa del Misisipi lo chapan en 1997. El atentado a Miguel Ángel Blanco fue en 1997. Si te das cuenta, a partir de 1997 no se vuelve a saber nada de JIB mediáticamente. Supongo que entendió el mensaje...

Lo de Alcasser hay que encuadrarlo dentro de una cosa que se llama Gran Juego. Una especie de pruebas con público, como si de un circo se tratase. Son pruebas para ascender de grado dentro de las logias.

A Miriam la mata RC, una hija de una conocida cantante folklorica española y padre boxeador. A Desireé la mata BE, una conocida que sale mucho en la telebasura. Y Toñi, XP, presidente de una autonosuya...

Se habló del tema. Alcasser no es lo que parece, y FG sabía mucho del tema. Básicamente porque fue desleal con la mafia marbellí de Raymond Nakachian en Marbella. Esta mafia se dedicaba a traer niños del tercer mundo para que aristócratas masones se divirtieran en sus cacerías...


----------



## Debunker (14 Ago 2022)

Bueno yo lo que digo es que, el ER puede ser verdad o mentira, si es mentira es una mentira elaborada desde los 90,s con profusión innecesaria de miles de documentos escritos a mano supuestamente de Mena y Ruiz principalmente para lo que, tendrían que tener al menos dos personajes que con soltura escribieran esas notas falsificando un estilo de escritura, en esas notas no hay giros dubitativos en la escritura como de alguien que copia una letra que en cualquier momento una palabra u otra o incluso alguna letra gira hacia el estilo real de escritura del falsificador, no se si me explico. Por otro lado para montar un ER, no eran necesarias tantas notas , ni la mitad siquiera, ni tantas historias truculentas que, en el ER las hay por miles y con profusión de datos sean reales esos datos o no, si el ER es falso , la imaginación del montaje es increíble y encima no es algo que se escriba en un determinado espacio de tiempo, sino un relato que va surgiendo con el tiempo que abarca 30 años. 

No le veo finalidad u objetivo al ER de ser falso, A. Royuela tiene dinero y patrimonio y le falta poco para palmarla, por dinero no es, el canal de Santi no les reporta más de 700 €-mes y las donaciones son ínfimas no llegan de media ni a 500 €-mes, si con eso tuvieran que pagar el tiempo que echa Santi en sus vídeos y denuncias , les saldría la hora de trabajo a 3-4 €, y por el contrario y tal como vemos sin lugar a dudas , la denuncia del ER puede dejar a D. A. Royuela sin trozo de pan que llevarse a la boca, Santi en la cárcel pero encima con un mal vivir en la cárcel que facilmente le puede llevar a la muerte. 

Por otro lado el giro que ha dado el ER de corte internacional ultimamente y con más truculencia de los más altos cargos de este país implicados en la política geoestratégica del gran poder mundial , a mí se me atragantan y me cuesta creerlo, hasta pienso que los Royuelas puedan ser víctimas de un complot contra ellos por los mismos "topos" que les han ido dando información real y ahora han sido comprados en contra de los Royuelas. 

Yo no puedo, quizás ninguno de nosotros, poner la mano en el fuego a favor de la verdad del ER , pero ojo , tampoco puedo poner la mano en el fuego a favor de la mentira del ER. 

En esa disyuntiva, del 50 al 50, verdad o mentira, nuestras críticas deberían ser templadas, argumentadas y bien pensadas porque si el ER es verdad y lo destrozamos , es cuando somos super gilipollas dado que el latrocinio y los delitos de quienes nos gobiernan sustentado todo ello por el pago de impuestos y los delitos más horrendos posibles, suponen que estamos a las puertas de un colapso, o sea se cagan en nuestra cara , una sociedad no puede sobrevivir sin justicia y gobernada por criminales que matan y roban con impunidad a sus mismos gobernados.

Si el ER es mentira, los Royuelas sufren esquizofrenia especial porque las locuras son caóticas y sin lógica, sin embargo el ER tiene un relato continuado y ordenado y su lógica es la misma que otros expedientes abiertos en otros países, sobre todo en EEUU y que reciben el mismo tratamiento de ninguneo y persecución que el ER , sea como sea y si sin lugar a dudas se demostrara la falsedad del ER, nada perdemos por creer el ER , cuando perdemos es, si el ER es verdad y lo negamos y hundimos. 

Es increíble las últimas notas del ER con la compra de funcionarios, de ser verdad, estamos perdidos, no hay nadie en este país que nos libre de semejante monstruo


----------



## Bimb0 (14 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Bueno yo lo que digo es que, el ER puede ser verdad o mentira, si es mentira es una mentira elaborada desde los 90,s con profusión innecesaria de miles de documentos escritos a mano supuestamente de Mena y Ruiz principalmente para lo que, tendrían que tener al menos dos personajes que con soltura escribieran esas notas falsificando un estilo de escritura, en esas notas no hay giros dubitativos en la escritura como de alguien que copia una letra que en cualquier momento una palabra u otra o incluso alguna letra gira hacia el estilo real de escritura del falsificador, no se si me explico. Por otro lado para montar un ER, no eran necesarias tantas notas , ni la mitad siquiera, ni tantas historias truculentas que, en el ER las hay por miles y con profusión de datos sean reales esos datos o no, si el ER es falso , la imaginación del montaje es increíble y encima no es algo que se escriba en un determinado espacio de tiempo, sino un relato que va surgiendo con el tiempo que abarca 30 años.
> 
> No le veo finalidad u objetivo al ER de ser falso, A. Royuela tiene dinero y patrimonio y le falta poco para palmarla, por dinero no es, el canal de Santi no les reporta más de 700 €-mes y las donaciones son ínfimas no llegan de media ni a 500 €-mes, si con eso tuvieran que pagar el tiempo que echa Santi en sus vídeos y denuncias , les saldría la hora de trabajo a 3-4 €, y por el contrario y tal como vemos sin lugar a dudas , la denuncia del ER puede dejar a D. A. Royuela sin trozo de pan que llevarse a la boca, Santi en la cárcel pero encima con un mal vivir en la cárcel que facilmente le puede llevar a la muerte.
> 
> ...



Es demasiada info para ser mentira. Alguna le habrán colado, pero cosas como cuentas bancarias, nombres, teléfonos y DNIs no se pueden falsear.

No ganan nada mintiendo


----------



## Debunker (14 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Es demasiada info para ser mentira. Alguna le habrán colado, pero cosas como cuentas bancarias, nombres, teléfonos y DNIs no se pueden falsear.
> 
> No ganan nada mintiendo



Gracias por esquematizar mi post


----------



## Bimb0 (14 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Gracias por esquematizar mi post



Es que no es necesario reflexionar tanto, te lo digo sin ninguna maldad. Si acusas de todo tipo de crímenes a cientos de personas durante décadas y ninguna se te querella pese a que lo haces público, es que es verdad.


----------



## Debunker (14 Ago 2022)

Hoy de El Diestro, 


Estimados agentes de la autoridad y militares:

Como Vds. ya deberían saber, la documentación que ofrecen los canales de “Santiago Royuela Samit” (1) y ACODAP (2) demuestran que la cúpula de las FFAA y de Interior están controlados por una mafia radicada en Miami, conocida como La Organización (3), cuya cabeza visible es Patrick Mc Dowell. (4)


*En esta condición, el tal Patrick sería, de facto, el verdadero presidente del gobierno español, del que Perro Sánchez no es más que un ridículo títere.*

La tiranía y el genocidio plandémico, el terrorismo climático, el apoyo a nuestro enemigo Marruecos y al tirano corrupto Zelenski, enfrentándonos innecesariamente a Argelia y Rusia, el feroz ataque a los agricultores, ganaderos, transportistas y autónomos, y tantas y tantas medidas, aparentemente ilógicas, ahora tienen explicación. Perjudican a España, pero de algún modo benefician a la mafia de Miami.

En suma, cuando Vd. entra de servicio, no trabaja para beneficiar a España. Si obedece a sus jefes, y estos a la mafia de Miami, Vd. beneficia a esa mafia y hunde España.


En los últimos días los coroneles de las FF.AA. y de la G.C. (5) y los jefes superiores de policía (6) han sido requeridos formalmente por escrito para actuar en defensa de España. 









Carta abierta a militares y policías. Por favor, dejen de trabajar para la mafia de Miami - El Diestro


Carta abierta a militares y policías. Por favor, dejen de trabajar para la mafia de Miami




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Debunker (14 Ago 2022)

Reacción de Santi al articulo anterior de El Diestro, ahora en directo,


----------



## Monsieur George (14 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Reacción de Santi al articulo anterior de El Diestro, ahora en directo,



Santiago se equivoca. No es que la masonería sea buena y dentro de ella haya masones malos y corruptos y masones buenas personas. En la masonería hay *personas conscientes y personas inconscientes*. Precisamente cuanto más consciente eres de lo que es la masonería, más grados subes dentro de ella. Y te debes a un juramento de silencio para respetar el secreto que sólo unos pocos saben y que los inconscientes no saben. Iniciado el camino, no hay vuelta atrás.

Si los inconscientes y buenas personas supieran qué es la masonería, quizá no estuvieran dentro de ella. Y si están dentro de ella como buenas personas, hablando de hermandad, fraternidad, filantropía, y bla, bla, bla, lo que están haciendo es el pelele al servicio de esa hermandad corrupta para blanquearla socialmente. Son los que dan la cara. La imagen pública.

La masonería es en sí corrupta. Precisamente porque para escalar de grado necesitan que pisotees y te degrades como hombre cometiendo todas las atrocidades posibles. Y una vez que las cometes, ya no hay vuelta atrás.


----------



## Kill33r (14 Ago 2022)

Quieres un sugus?

La última te la dedico


----------



## Bimb0 (14 Ago 2022)

La verdad es demasiado dura para la gente dormida


----------



## Bimb0 (14 Ago 2022)

No veas los idiotas. Hay gente que cree que se crean 40.000 notas manuscritas al azar porque se aburren, son de extrema derecha y tienen tiempo que tirar en la cárcel y dinero que quemar denunciando durante 30 años.

Por suerte no eres de esos


----------



## cimarrón (14 Ago 2022)

Si hombre si, vaya historia te has montado más pacodemier.. y que ganas más tontas les tienes a los royuela.


----------



## martaggg (14 Ago 2022)

Hombre, desde el momento que Margarita Robles (antes Belloch y todo el tema de la la lucha antiterrorista contra ETA) empiezan a ganar protagonismo en el Expediente, es lógico remitirse a la masonería.

Yo lo del 50/50 lo entiendo y comparto, aunque de otra forma. Está claro que el ER relaciona de forma bastante coherente a mucha gente que como Belloch (en Vizcaya), Margarita Robles, Carlos Jiménez Villarejo y Mena (en Barcelona), que además de estar detrás de los cambios importantes en legislación que hubo en los 90 y ya 2001 contra los subasteros, es evidente que también han liderado toda la ingeniería ideológica que se se ha concretado con cosas como la Ley de Memoria Histórica. Es decir, perfectamente encaja todo lo que se explica en el ER con esa chusma.

Pero lo mismo con los Royuela: se les puede dar credibilidad, pero precisamente vienen de un mundo que no podía existir sin los apoyos de la élite, y no me refiero sólo a la época de Franco ya que los Royuela han estado arriba muchos años después de la Reforma de 2001 de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Civil. Esta familia ha estado metida en tramas de usura muy fuertes hasta hace poco. Y en ese mundo, de la mano de notarios, procuradores y los propios clientes se pueden perfectamente conseguir "historias" y "datos" suficientes para montar una trama como la que se expone.

Aunque lo dicho, no creo que sea mentira, pero de la misma forma que no te puedes fiar de los "masones", tampoco voy a hacerlo de estas mafias "paramasónicas" que durante décadas han estado destrozando la vida de miles de familias.


----------



## Bimb0 (14 Ago 2022)

Espero que al menos te paguen por enmerdar


----------



## Bimb0 (14 Ago 2022)

Ah, que emponzoñas y distraes gratis

Pues hay que ser bobo. Un bobo comprometido con la causa, claro


----------



## Bimb0 (14 Ago 2022)

Ya me cago en ti por desinformar, no te preocupes


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Ago 2022)

*La vocal del CGPJ Carmen Llombart denuncia a ACODAP 
y al juez Presencia*
Ago 14, 2022 | Notas de prensa



COPIO TAL CUAL


*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP
La magistrada valenciana, Carmen Llombart Pérez, fue denunciada el pasado 27 de junio ante Hacienda por tener a su nombre 720.000 euros en un paraíso fiscal, en concreto, en el Centro Bank de LIECHTENSTEIN.*​

Después de que ACODAP, la asociación contra la corrupción liderada por el juez Presencia, en la misma fecha publicara en su página web la denuncia del investigador Alberto Royuela y del periodista Juan Martínez Grasa, y después incluso de que el juez Gadea incoara sus polémicas Diligencias Previas 50/2022, la vocal judicial, Carmen Llombart, se ha decidido a presentar en los últimos días del mes de julio denuncia en contra del juez Presencia falsificando la fecha en que, según ella, ocurrieron los hechos.

*Llombart* miente en su escrito y asegura que la denuncia en Hacienda contra ella y los demás vocales del CGPJ se presentó el día *12 de junio*, lo que se puede comprobar que no es cierto. La denuncia se presentaría dos semanas después (el 27 de junio), siendo posterior al también polémico comunicado de Marchena, e incluso al controvertido auto de incoación del procedimiento que todavía sigue instruyendo el juez de refuerzo del juzgado central de instrucción nº 6 de la Audiencia Nacional.









La idea que persigue la magistrada valenciana con esa falsedad, y que por ahora le está saliendo bien, es que su denuncia se retrotraiga y se acumule indebidamente al procedimiento iniciado por Marchena, a pesar de que ninguno de los dos jueces representa por sí mismo a las altas instituciones del Estado (ni Marchena representa al Tribunal Supremo, ni Carmen Llombart representa al CGPJ), y en consecuencia el procedimiento no era, ni tampoco es ahora, competencia de la Audiencia Nacional.

Como señala el juez Fernando Presencia “en cualquier caso el procedimiento debería haber comenzado con demanda de conciliación y posterior querella de los perjudicados ante la jurisdicción ordinaria” dado que el blanqueo de capitales que se está investigando en Hacienda no necesariamente tiene que ver con el ejercicio de sus funciones judiciales. Por lo demás “entre autoridades no cabe el desacato”, termina diciendo el juez representante de ACODAP”.

Todas estas circunstancias ya han sido puestas de manifiesto ante el juzgado central de instrucción de la Audiencia Nacional, mediante el escrito de recurso que ha sido elaborado por el abogado sevillano, *José Manuel Martin Leal*, experto en la defensa de los intereses de la Unión y de los denunciantes de corrupción.

DENUNCIA FALSA CARMEN LLOMBART.pdf


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Ago 2022)

por lo comico me da por buscar una busqueda larga combinacion del nombre

 

​

wicked witch​1951​708​118​








trust wray​1951​990​165​


extraña foto de








Carmen Llombart será la única voz valenciana en el nuevo Consejo del Poder Judicial


La presidenta de la Audiencia dejará su actual cargo si entra en la comisión permanente del órgano de gobierno de los jueces




www.levante-emv.com








*completion of the plan confirmation thank you*​18842826471

*pero tambien aparecen otras como*


im not willing to take anymore crap from you30662826471this information is one hundred percent true18352826471

aqui todas. solo he mirado algunas





maría del carmen llombart pérez calle chabas numero dos value in Gematria is 1965


maría del carmen llombart pérez calle chabas numero dos value in Gematria is 1965 Meaning of maría del carmen llombart pérez calle chabas numero dos In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria -...




www.gematrix.org


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Ago 2022)

La actual presidenta de la Audiencia Provincial de Valencia, Carmen Llombart, ha sido propuesta por el Partido Popular para ocupar una de las vocalías del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ), según recientes informaciones procedentes de dicho partido.





Carmen Llombart con Rita Barberá en el ayuntamiento de Valencia. Foto de archivo
Licenciada en derecho por la Universidad de Valencia, promoción de 1977, Carmen Llombart tomó posesión como Magistrada de la Audiencia Territorial, el día 16 de enero de 1989, en virtud de comunicación de fecha 23 de diciembre de 1988, del Consejo General del Poder Judicial, estando destinada en la sección 2ª de la Audiencia Provincial de Valencia casi 22 años. Fue precisamente como magistrada de la Sección 2ª cuando particopó en procesos penales de gran trascendencia social, entre los que se encuentran el juicio por el _*triple crimen de las niñas de Alcàsser*_ y el juicio contra el_* anestesista Juan Maeso*_ por contagio masivo de hepatitis C.


En la actualidad, desde marzo de 2010, asume la Presidencia de la Audiencia Provincial y la Presidencia de la Sección 1ª de sea misma Audiencia con competencia en materia penal, con especialidad exclusiva pero no excluyente en materia de violencia de género.


En 2013, el Ministerio de Justicia le concedió la Cruz de San Raimundo de Primera Clase


----------



## Eurostreamuno (14 Ago 2022)

Asesinatos encargados a Mena por Monzer Al Kassar: 

1) Según Santiago, vídeo "TRANSFERENCIAS DE LA NARCOCÉLULA DE ZAPATERO A FUNCIONARIOS DEL ESTADO ESPAÑOL"
 
Minuto 4:11, ocho asesinatos 

2) Según la RELACIÓN-DE-ASESINATOS-COMETIDOS-POR-JOSE-Mª-MENA-FISCAL-Y-SUS-COMPLICES.pdf
31 asesinatos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Ago 2022)

en la segunda pagina algunas muy graciosas 


*los investigadores de los casos cerrados de gematrix *​
gematria cold case investigations god sees all​1951​2508​418​










maría del carmen llombart pérez calle chabas numero dos value in Gematria is 1965 Page 2


maría del carmen llombart pérez calle chabas numero dos value in Gematria is 1965 Page 2 Meaning of maría del carmen llombart pérez calle chabas numero dos In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish...




www.gematrix.org








​


----------



## Duda Metódica (14 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Toma HDLGP
> 
> Te lo doy en primicia
> 
> Seguro sabes de qué se trata



Esta nota (que no certificado) con membrete del banco, dificilmente va a ser aceptada por un juez. El motivo fundamental es que no constan el nombre y apellidos del firmante. El documento tampoco esta legalizado o apostillado, lo cual es indispensable, en todos los paises, para cualquier trámite administrativo o judicial. El documento jamas podrá legalizarse o apostillarse ya que la legalización o la apostilla de La Haya lo que hacen precisamente es certificar quien lo ha firmado, lo cual no es factible en este caso ya que en el documento no consta el nombre del firmante. El requisito de legalización o apostilla del documento quizás pudiese soslayarse y el juez solicitar mediante comisión rogatoria la información correspondiente. Lo que es inexcusable y en lo que se basará el juez para inadmitir el documento como prueba es que no aparece el nombre y apellidos del firmante. La información que se ha aportado en las denuncias de ACODAP ya debería ser suficiente para que Gadea cursara la comisión rogatoria. No lo ha hecho y no lo hará porque ahora se le presente un documento con membrete del banco y firmante desconocido.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Ago 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Esta nota (que no certificado) con membrete del banco, dificilmente va a ser aceptada por un juez. El motivo fundamental es que no constan el nombre y apellidos del firmante. El documento tampoco esta legalizado o apostillado, lo cual es indispensable, en todos los paises, para cualquier trámite administrativo o judicial. El documento jamas podrá legalizarse o apostillarse ya que la legalización o la apostilla de La Haya lo que hacen precisamente es certificar quien lo ha firmado, lo cual no es factible en este caso ya que en el documento no consta el nombre del firmante. El requisito de legalización o apostilla del documento quizás pudiese soslayarse y el juez solicitar mediante comisión rogatoria la información correspondiente. Lo que es inexcusable y en lo que se basará el juez para inadmitir el documento como prueba es que no aparece el nombre y apellidos del firmante. La información que se ha aportado en las denuncias de ACODAP ya debería ser suficiente para que Gadea cursara la comisión rogatoria. No lo ha hecho y no lo hará porque ahora se le presente un documento con membrete del banco y firmante desconocido.



ES QUE NO TIENE QUE DEMOSTRARLO.
ES UN DENUNCIANTE. APORTA LOS INDICIOS Y LA DENUNCIA
EL DEBER DE INVESTIGAR SI ES CIERTO O INCIERTO RECAE SOBRE LA PROPIA ADMINISTRACION Y EL ESTADO

Es que partimos de la base de que no van a colaborar con entrullarse ellos mismos
no se por que , los Royuela si. es un tanto extraño
que conste que la ley dice que la administracion publica y la administracion de justicia lo primero que tiene que hacer es investigar las denuncias.
Sean ciertas o no sean ciertas
"verosimiles" o no.
PREVALECE EL INTERES DEL ESTADO EN ESCLARECER SI ES CIERTO O NO
Nada de " proteger la reptuacion del funcionario"
y nada de " proteger las mas altas instituciones del estado"
ni gilipolleces de esas






__





La exceptio veritatis


¿Qué es la exceptio veritatis? Se trata de una causa de exclusión de la penalidad de naturaleza objetiva que puede tener lugar en el transcurso del




www.bufetevelazquez.es




Es el Estado el que tiene interés en clarificar la participación de su funcionario en los hechos imputados».
«Se dice que en estas ocasiones en que las imputaciones afectan de uno u otro modo al buen funcionamiento de la función pública, el Estado tiene un interés primordial en que sean comprobadas o, por el contrario, desmentidas.

De tal modo que la posible lesión del bien jurídico honor del funcionario que la imputación pudiera conllevar, *con independencia de su falsedad o veracidad *(en consideración a una pretendida defensa del honor aparente recogida en nuestro texto legal), cede en el ámbito de la antijuricidad ante el interés preponderante del Estado en desvelar cualquier tipo de anomalía referente al funcionamiento de la Administración Pública»

:::::::::::::::::::​


----------



## Kill33r (14 Ago 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Esta nota (que no certificado) con membrete del banco, dificilmente va a ser aceptada por un juez. El motivo fundamental es que no constan el nombre y apellidos del firmante. El documento tampoco esta legalizado o apostillado, lo cual es indispensable, en todos los paises, para cualquier trámite administrativo o judicial. El documento jamas podrá legalizarse o apostillarse ya que la legalización o la apostilla de La Haya lo que hacen precisamente es certificar quien lo ha firmado, lo cual no es factible en este caso ya que en el documento no consta el nombre del firmante. El requisito de legalización o apostilla del documento quizás pudiese soslayarse y el juez solicitar mediante comisión rogatoria la información correspondiente. Lo que es inexcusable y en lo que se basará el juez para inadmitir el documento como prueba es que no aparece el nombre y apellidos del firmante. La información que se ha aportado en las denuncias de ACODAP ya debería ser suficiente para que Gadea cursara la comisión rogatoria. No lo ha hecho y no lo hará porque ahora se le presente un documento con membrete del banco y firmante desconocido.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (14 Ago 2022)

Cisne negro (José Miguel Acedo Labat), a propósito de si la información que dan los topos es verdadera, dice en éste vídeo "EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA: LA NUEVA INQUISICIÓN" 
 , a partir del minuto 16:51, que ha preguntado a Alberto si había habido algún error en la información reciente, y que le comentó que no ha habido ningún error, que la información respecto a quienes tienen cuentas en paraísos fiscales es correcta. 
Por tanto Santiago deberá aclarar si lo que dijo en éste vídeo "RECTIFICACIÓN SOBRE LAS "CUENTAS" DE SERGIO SANTAMARIA SANTIGOSA, UN ERROR DE LOS "TOPOS". DISCULPAS"  
Es cierto o no


----------



## Debunker (15 Ago 2022)

Deben sufrir esquizofrenia pura para montar semejante expediente contra los 4 poderes de un estado , no se salva nadie, ahora hasta los funcionarios. Por otro lado un expediente que ha necesitado para su montaje de información y mucha imaginación y por supuesto de dinero y muchos años de lucha en la denuncia. Sobre ideología no se, Santi es capaz de defender cualquier ideología que se acerque al ER, lo hace continuamente. 

Yo solo fui y por poco tiempo a colegio franquista , será por eso que nunca me encontré en el cole alguien que me dijera esas cosas, sin embargo durante el felipismo no solo me contaron conspiraciones que también, sí enormes delitos de corrupción que por estar cerca de ellos y vivirlos supe que eran ciertos. 

Las órdenes de arriba de las grandes mafias siempre , de toda la vida y actualmente más por no dejar rastro de comunicaciones telefónicas o en internet, siempre se han hecho en pequeñas notas manuscritas , tanto es así que esa forma de comunicación y dar órdenes tiene nombre , a eso le llaman "pizzino" y así lo describe la wiki : " *Pizzino* (pl. pizzini) es una palabra italiana derivada de _pizzinu_, su equivalente del siciliano.* A pesar de que su significado general es “pequeña pieza de papel”, ahora se usa principalmente para referirse a los papelitos que la Cosa Nostra siciliana usa para las comunicaciones importantes*. El que fuera máximo dirigente de la Cosa Nostra siciliana Bernardo Provenzano, es uno de los más conocidos por el uso del pizzino, sobre todo en sus instrucciones que indicaban que Matteo Messina Denaro debía convertirse en su sucesor. Si buscas en internet tienes mucha literatura sobre ello. 

Tiene su lógica , todo lo que trasmitas por teléfono, por internet o cualquier medio como Telégrafos antiguamente, puede ser rastreado años y años, no se borra para las fuerzas de seguridad , en internet permanece todo, y además el rastreo de las comunicaciones da lugar a conocer las redes, es decir a todos los integrantes que, operan en una determinada organización mafiosa, pero además sea teléfono o internet , la orden del gran capo mafioso puede ser falsificada mientras la letra de una nota que la organización conoce es palabra de Dios para ellos. 

Según ese procedimiento que usan esas organizaciones de comunicación a través de pequeños papeles o notas, esas notas deben ser escrupulosamente guardadas y custodiadas por X tiempo y después destruidas. 

Tu sabes del franquismo lo que te han contado, si alguien tuvo alguna prebenda en el franquismo fue la izquierda, exactamente igual que las prebendas que tuvieron el País Vasco y Cataluña, era la forma que tenía Franco de acallar y comprar a sus opositores, pero eso no lo vas a creer ni yo voy a demostrarlo. 
D. Alberto Royuela tenía a toda o casi toda su familia, no socialista sino comunista y por supuesto eso no impidió las relaciones familiares. A. Royuela, él lo ha contado pero lo creo a pie juntilla, tuvo el contrato del siglo como electricista ya muerto Franco para cambiar las redes eléctricas de 125 v a 220 v en toda Barcelona y parte de Cataluña y eso lo hizo rico. 

Lo de falsificar la firma de una difunta para obtener una herencia es un bulo de los más absurdos posibles de los que critican e intentan demoler el ER. 


No se que pasa no puedo citar tu último párrafo, pero el tema judicial solo necesita de la verdad, tan fácil como coger unas cuentas denunciadas y comprobar con el banco si son reales o no, pero si en los juzgados que entre este expediente se dice que esas cuentas son inventadas porque ellos lo dicen y son la palabra de Dios y no se investiga o comprueba nada a los Royuelas les espera mucho sufrimiento y eso no es un secreto. En este caso hasta un vídeo presentado en un juzgado pueden decir que es falso, que son un montaje de actores disfrazados etc. lo que ellos quieran porque ellos tienen la sartén por el mango y se defienden a si mismos.


----------



## Tawanchai (15 Ago 2022)

Muy paco todo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

Es que para mi el quid de la cuestion y de todo este asunto del expediente Royuela y la Trama Mena y tramas de sociedades secretas, ocultismo y mafias en la sociedad actual es esto



Debunker dijo:


> _No se que pasa no puedo citar tu último párrafo, pero el tema judicial solo necesita de la verdad, tan fácil como coger unas cuentas denunciadas y comprobar con el banco si son reales o no
> *pero si en los juzgados que entre este expediente se dice que esas cuentas son inventadas porque ellos lo dicen y son la palabra de Dios y no se investiga o comprueba nada a* los Royuelas les espera mucho sufrimiento y eso no es un secreto.
> En este caso hasta un vídeo presentado en un juzgado pueden decir que es falso, que son un montaje de actores disfrazados etc. lo que ellos quieran porque ellos tienen la sartén por el mango y se defienden a si mismos._



Es lo que me atrare del asunto y de todos los asuntos de este tipo.
El a ver cuando se acaba con estos sistemas milenarios de funciona en base a la explotacion, la ignorancia de la masa y el control mediante mentiras, miedo y extorsion.

una de las historias del "character" Donadl Trump es la frase esa de

*LAW AND ORDER 
LAW AND ORDER *

que repite todo el rato. significa multiples cosas al mismo tiempo.

desde cosas muy fachas. hasta cosas en gematria. hasta otras relacionadas con la tecnologia o con la fisica.

en el sentido de a un nivel esoterico - fisico, estaria en a creencia de que el universo nuestro seria una especie de " toroide" de energia con ciertas LEYES NATURALES como magnetismo , el fenomeno electrico , etc.

Y que conociendo esas leyes fisicas - naturales reales, el ser humano podria construir sistemas de funcionamiento social mas armoniosos igual que el univeso. Donde todo esta claro y funciona como un campeon.









peligros
El peligro de este concepto de LAW AND ORDER de querer pasar funcionamiento mega sofisticado pero mas o menos entendible de la realidad que conocemos... a funcionamiento socia

*es que la parida que se les han ocurrido a quien sea de todos los bandos, no se si son *

*EL BLOCKCHAIN Y DEMASIDO CONTROL POR PARTE DE " AUTORIDADES" NEGATIVAS*
*Y DEPENDENCIA DE LA TECNOLOGIA PARA AUDITARLO TODO:*
* ya sabemos que: " hecha la ley hecha la trampa" *





es decir, en parte todo esto que vemos de tumbar a los jueces y la justicia. es por que todas las facciones se quieren librar de la estructura de JUECES POLITICOS Y DEMAS

para sustituirlos por cadena de bloques y control absoluto de todo el sistema financiero.

todo ultra super dependiente de tecnologias cada dia mas controladoras e invasivas.



*¿Esto quiere decir que mejor quedarse como se esta con el sistema podrido actual ? ==> OBVIAMENTE NO*
*Lo digo para que funcionarios y jueces recuerden que seguiran el camino de los trabajadores de banca *
HACE MUCHO QUE NO SE CUENTA CON ELLOS
Y QUE VAN A PAGAR EL PATO , SEA CUAL FUERE LA FACCION QUE SE IMPONGA
y tampoco tenemos que aceptar el " gatopardismo" de cambiar el viejo modelo por otro de control total de cada cosa material metia un computador para que un poder nos ajuste cuanto podemos respirar
o cuantos grados le podemos poner al aire acondicionado


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

*ACODAP consigue los certificados firmados que demuestran la existencia de cuentas en paraísos fiscales del juez Joaquín Bosch y de su esposa*
Ago 15, 2022 | Notas de prensa







- ACODAP Notas de prensa




Ante la evidente desidia de la justicia para investigar las denuncias realizadas, desde ACODAP, la asociación que preside el juez Fernando Presencia, ponemos a su disposición las pruebas definitivas para demostrar la presunta existencia de cuentas en paraísos fiscales a nombre del juez Joaquín Bosch Grau y de su esposa Lidia Sierra Aguilar, según obra en denuncia presentada ante la Agencia Tributaria por parte de Alberto Royuela Fernández y Juan Martínez Grasa.

Según se señala en la documentación que se nos ha enviado a nuestro Buzón de Denuncias, con documentos expedidos el 29 de julio de 2022, se certificaría por parte de las propias entidades financieras (con firma del director del banco) la presunta existencia de los siguientes depósitos:

30 depósitos, de 100.000 euros cada uno, a nombre de Lidia Sierra Aguilar, esposa del magistrado Joaquín Bosch Grau, en el INVESTEC BANK de Jersey.
12 depósitos, de 100.000 euros cada uno, a nombre del magistrado Joaquín Bosch Grau en el Kleinwort Ambros Bank de Jersey (fotografía adjunta).

Observarán que todos estos depósitos están certificados y firmados por parte de los propios bancos, y que esta misma documentación podría haberse conseguido por parte de la justicia española de haberse oficiado a los mismos en su momento.

Es evidente que tanto desde ACODAP, como también por parte del propio juez Fernando Presencia, tomaremos las medidas legales oportunas para que este asunto sea investigado en España o en Europa, a través de la Fiscalía Europea, amparándonos en la Directiva UE 2019/1937, que protege a los denunciantes de corrupción.

Toda la información de la que nos hacemos eco está recogida en el PDF que se adjunta.


Descargar Certificados PDF​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

@Duda Metódica 

comentanos que tal ves el nuevo material con firma ...
el problema es que como tengan que ir uno por uno
soltando pastizales de guita para conseguir uno... ya pueden tener alguien con pasta detras , por que nos iriamos a millones de leuros XD



Duda Metódica dijo:


> Esta nota (que no certificado) con membrete del banco, dificilmente va a ser aceptada por un juez. El motivo fundamental es que no constan el nombre y apellidos del firmante. El documento tampoco esta legalizado o apostillado, lo cual es indispensable, en todos los paises, para cualquier trámite administrativo o judicial. El documento jamas podrá legalizarse o apostillarse ya que la legalización o la apostilla de La Haya lo que hacen precisamente es certificar quien lo ha firmado, lo cual no es factible en este caso ya que en el documento no consta el nombre del firmante. El requisito de legalización o apostilla del documento quizás pudiese soslayarse y el juez solicitar mediante comisión rogatoria la información correspondiente. Lo que es inexcusable y en lo que se basará el juez para inadmitir el documento como prueba es que no aparece el nombre y apellidos del firmante. La información que se ha aportado en las denuncias de ACODAP ya debería ser suficiente para que Gadea cursara la comisión rogatoria. No lo ha hecho y no lo hará porque ahora se le presente un documento con membrete del banco y firmante desconocido.


----------



## Debunker (15 Ago 2022)

Por delante, entiendo que la web que denuncia esto es de corte ruso y conspiranoica , pero da datos que sorprenden como la posibilidad de los servicios secretos de enviar un coche a toda velocidad contra el tráfico o empotrarse en una casa, o sea un asesinato que nunca se descubrirá, bueno os dejo el enlace que es muy jugoso y enlaza con las organizaciones criminales del gran poder que gobierna, el mundo en general está para que nos rematen, estamos muertos, 

Es del Diestro, hay vídeos 









Una web rusa ofrece una reveladora información sobre la muerte de Anne Heche y la relaciona con la de una congresista republicana - El Diestro


Una web rusa ofrece una reveladora información sobre la muerte de Anne Heche y la relaciona con la de una congresista republicana




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Duda Metódica (15 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> @Duda Metódica
> 
> comentanos que tal ves el nuevo material con firma ...
> el problema es que como tengan que ir uno por uno
> soltando pastizales de guita para conseguir uno... ya pueden tener alguien con pasta detras , por que nos iriamos a millones de leuros XD



No se me abren los enlaces. De todos modos el problema no es la firma sino que si en el documento no aparece el nombre de su firmante o emisor, ningún juez lo va a aceptar, como un certificado bancario, aunque esté lleno de firmas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> No se me abren los enlaces. De todos modos el problema no es la firma sino que si en el documento no aparece el nombre de su firmante o emisor, ningún juez lo va a aceptar, como un certificado bancario, aunque esté lleno de firmas.



eso he mirado yo. no veo el nombre de quien fuera

entiendo que sera el director

t.me/acodap/2451
 LO PUEDES VER AQUI EN TELEGRAM Aug 15 at 12:59


DE TODAS FORMAS VOLVEMOS A LO MISMO

UN DENUNCIANTE O WHISTLEBLOWER ES ESO.

NO ES UN INSTRUCTOR NI UNA FISCALIA.

LA FUNCION DEL WHISTLEBLOWER "HACER SONAR EL SILBATO" ... " AVISAR " . CON PRUEBAS O INDICIOS.

EL DENUNCIANTE ES UN " INFORMANTE" NO UN JUEZ INSTRUCTOR CON TODOS LOS RECURSOS DEL ESTADO PARA DAR PRESENTAR DOCUMENTACION IMPOSIBLE DE CONSEGUIR.
 BASTAN CON DAR INDICIOS SUFICIENTES PARA JUSTIFICAR LA ACTIVACION DE LOS PODERES PUBLICOS















EN ESPAÑA ES CLARAMENTE EL DEBER Y LA FUNCION DE LOS PODERES PUBLICOS INVESTIGAR LO DENUNCIADO SOBRE FUNCIONARIOS PUBLICOS ESPECIALMENTE

OTRA COSA ES QUE SE NO SE PRETENDA HACER CUMPLIR LAS LEYES NI EL ESPIRITU DE LA MISMA
Y QUE LOS JUECES ENTIENDAN QUE EL PODER PUBLICO ESTA PARA PROTEGERLOS A ELLOS Y SUS INTERESES
" Y ALTAS INSTITUCIONES DEL ESTADO ESTAN PARA PROTEGER LA " HONORABILIDAD" DE LOS COMPONENTES DE LA MISMA A TODA COSTA

cosa que no es asi. es al reves
​


----------



## Bimb0 (15 Ago 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> No se me abren los enlaces. De todos modos el problema no es la firma sino que si en el documento no aparece el nombre de su firmante o emisor, ningún juez lo va a aceptar, como un certificado bancario, aunque esté lleno de firmas.



Está firmado por el director del banco, con nombres y apellidos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

ESTO ES LO QUE TIENEN

VIENE EL CARGO

Y DEBAJO LA FIRMA.

NO PONE EL NOMBRE DE LA PERSONA QUE OSTENTA EL CARGO EN LETRA DE MAQUINA. PERO PONE EL CARGO Y LA FIRMA








*ES DECIR. DEBERIA SER DE ALGUNO DE ESTOS
*
*<< SOCIETE GENERAL CHIEF EXECUTIVE OFFICER >>*









Our Management







www.societegenerale.co.uk


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

​
Juez Fernando Presencia (OFICIAL2)
@Juez_Presencia​
ACODAP consigue los certificados firmados que demuestran la existencia de cuentas en paraísos fiscales del juez Bosch y de su esposa.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> ....
> 
> *Contenido bloqueado por requerimiento de la "Autoridad" """"Competente"""", comunicado a esta Operadora*
> 
> ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

aqui se puede ver si tener que depender de vpn para ver los documentos

*LA VOCAL DEL CGPJ, CARMEN LLOMBART, RECURRE A LA MENTIRA PARA DENUNCIAR AL JUEZ PRESENCIA*



​


----------



## Tigershark (15 Ago 2022)

En el 23:28 le pregunta sobre el expediente royuela.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Ago 2022)

*" ACODAP CONSIGUE LOS CERTIFICADOS BANCARIOS SOBRE EL JUEZ JOAQUIM BOSCH Y SU ESPOSA"*

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Ago 2022)

17 = Q
18 = R
DEL 18 took on the number 18 in honor of the Space Force becoming the 18th member oSf the United States Intelligence Community on 15 January 2021.[7][8]



*hoy 15 de Agosto 2022
" Space Force Takes Over All Military Satellite Communications"*








Space Force Takes Over All Military Satellite Communications


The Army has also transferred roughly $78 million of its budget to the Space Force for 2022 to help expand the service's infrastructure.




www.military.com













 
TRADUCION. LA CONCENTRACION DE INFORMACION SI ANTES ERA MASIVA
AHORA DEBE SER MAS BESTIA AUN
SI YA ERA IMPOSIBLE QUE NO SUPIERA TODO EL MUNDO SUS LOS CHANCHULLOS DE TODA LA CASTUZA
LO DE AHORA YA ES ENTRE DE RISA Y PELIGROSO   

Freedom Belle Data Dumps _*✝✝✝*_
Forwarded from MJTruth US (MJTruth (CandlesInTheNight))
#POTUS is at Bedminster for the LIV golf tournament.
*#SpaceForce logo on his shirt!!!*
It also says President Donald Trump on his shirt.
Vicky minardi
@thestormhasarrived17 t.me/FreedomBelleDataDrops/12505 viewsFreedom Belle , Jul 28 at 21:36

​


----------



## workforfood (16 Ago 2022)

Lo que he visto del último video de Santiago vamos dice que lo de Margarita Robles el asunto que le pilló hacienda y las C/C eran ciertas y eran provenientes del expediente Royuela como se comprobó que eso era cierto, pues parece que hay algo cierto en ese expediente.









PORQUE NO SE HA INVESTIGADO A MARGARITA ROBLES DESPUÉS DE DEFRAUDAR 6 MILLONES DE EUROS


MARGARITA ROBLES, Hacienda, Defrauda, PSOE, Dolores Delgado, Fiscalia, GAL, Pedro Sanchez




impactoespananoticias.com





Segundo dice que puede haber errores o falsedades lo comenta sobre alguien que aparecen C/C y es falso. Dice que hace una rectificación y que no lo van a denunciar.

Que las C/C lo lleva su padre y que eso no lo lleva él. Que él solo lleva el asunto de los asesinatos...
Vamos a ver está admitiendo Santiago que puede haber información errónea o falsa entre esa documentación. Luego comenta que el Juez Presencia se estudió esa documentación y la dio por buena, porque comenta que esas cuentas de testaferros de Margarita Robles resultaron ciertas.


----------



## Bimb0 (16 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo que he visto del último video de Santiago vamos dice que lo de Margarita Robles el asunto que le pilló hacienda y las C/C eran ciertas y eran provenientes del expediente Royuela como se comprobó que eso era cierto, pues parece que hay algo cierto en ese expediente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igual eres nuevo, pero ya le colaron a Santi unas falsas propiedades hace un año. No obstante al poco se dieron cuenta y rectificaron. Es obvio que alguna le habran colado, pero el grueso ha de ser verdad

PD: en el grupo de telegram de acodap ya han sacado el certificado bancario del juez gadea, firmado y todo.


----------



## workforfood (16 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Igual eres nuevo, pero ya le colaron a Santi unas falsas propiedades hace un año. No obstante al poco se dieron cuenta y rectificaron. Es obvio que alguna le habran colado, pero el grueso ha de ser verdad
> 
> PD: en el grupo de telegram de acodap ya han sacado el certificado bancario del juez gadea, firmado y todo.



Sí soy nuevo es que hace años lo miré y me pareció algo de Alberto Canosa no sé si era por el avatar del OP que no me inspiró confianza y que el subastero alberto royuela ya fue condenado en 2003, he vuelto a entrar por lo del Juez Presencia que lo ha expandido un montón todos los medios de internet oficiales lo han comentado y entré de nuevo en este hilo. Que la justicia es corrupta eso lo sabe todo el mundo y siempre dicen que la web acodap.org la han cerrado cuando eso no es cierto se puede ver por proxy sin problemas vamos que Francia no está moviendo un dedo para cerrarla, la han bloqueado los operadores españoles.
Si ya lo he visto pues ese juez lo recusarán de inmediato, Santi ya puede volver a España.


----------



## hurdygurdy (16 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo que he visto del último video de Santiago vamos dice que lo de Margarita Robles el asunto que le pilló hacienda y las C/C eran ciertas y eran provenientes del expediente Royuela como se comprobó que eso era cierto, pues parece que hay algo cierto en ese expediente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Dónde y cómo se ha comprobado que era cierto lo de las c/c de la Robles?


----------



## workforfood (16 Ago 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> ¿Dónde y cómo se ha comprobado que era cierto lo de las c/c de la Robles?



No has leído el enlace ahí está todo explicado. Se publicaron en varios medios, no magufos. Hacienda al final miró para otro lado y no hizo nada.


----------



## Bimb0 (16 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> No has leído el enlace ahí está todo explicado. Se publicaronn en varios medios, no magufos. Hacienda al final miró para otro lado y no hizo nada.



Hablas como si los medios oficiales no fueran magufos


----------



## workforfood (16 Ago 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> ¿Dónde y cómo se ha comprobado que era cierto lo de las c/c de la Robles?



Lo viene ahí todo explicado eso es de hace tiempo de los 2000 y se comprobó cierto, hace poco volvió salir el tema con otras C/C de la Isla de Man a 2022 pero esto no se ha investigado nada se ha cerrado sin hacer nada.









Palo al Gobierno: un exjuez denuncia a Margarita Robles a la UDEF por millonarias cuentas en paraísos fiscales - Periodista Digital


Según han confirmado a Periodista Digital fuentes oficiosas de Interior, el 10 de mayo de 2021, Alberto Royuela y Fernando Presencia Crespo presentaron una denuncia -como representante y presidente respectivamente de ACODAP, Asociación Contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública–...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## workforfood (16 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Hablas como si los medios oficiales no fueran magufos



Los más magufos de todo según quién les paga, era por decir que no lo explicaba alberto canosa.


----------



## hurdygurdy (16 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> No has leído el enlace ahí está todo explicado. Se publicaron en varios medios, no magufos. Hacienda al final miró para otro lado y no hizo nada.



¿En qué medios no magufos se publicó?


----------



## Tigershark (16 Ago 2022)

Algunos no verian la verdad aunque la tuvieran delante del morro .es más fácil desprestigiar y llamar magufo que ver 1000 videos.

Este régimen pestilente debe caer lo más rápido posible y el ER es la mejor arma con la que contamos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Ago 2022)

Aug 16 at 12:53

Juez Fernando Presencia (OFICIAL2) @Juez_Presencia






ACODAP LO HA VUELTO A CONSEGUIR








Los certificados firmados que demuestran la existencia de cuentas 
en paraísos fiscales del juez Gadea y de su esposo - aportado al buzon por Don Alberto Royuela 









https://acodap.org/acodap-lo-ha-v

*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​



Ante la evidente desidia de la justicia para investigar muchas de las denuncias realizadas, desde ACODAP, la asociación que preside Fernando Presencia, ponemos a su disposición las pruebas definitivas para demostrar la presunta existencia de cuentas en paraísos fiscales a nombre del juez *Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés* y de su esposo Jesús Moreno Baena, según obra en una nueva denuncia presentada ante la Agencia Tributaria por parte de Alberto Royuela Fernández y Juan Martínez Grasa.

Según se señala en la documentación que se nos ha enviado a nuestro Buzón de Denuncias, con documentos expedidos el 1 de agosto de 2022, se certificaría por parte de las propias entidades financieras (con firma del director del banco) la presunta existencia de los siguientes depósitos:

4 depósitos, de 100.000 euros cada uno, a nombre de Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés en el KAISER PARTNER BANK de Liechtenstein.
30 depósitos, de 100.000 euros cada uno, a nombre de Jesús Moreno Baena, con Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés como autorizado, en el Butterfield Bank de Guernsey.

Información que pone de manifiesto que los 700.000 euros que Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés tiene depositados en 2 entidades bancarias, le fueron transferidos el 12 de noviembre de 2020 desde la entidad panameña BLADEX con cargo a una sociedad denominada BENIFOLD ESTATE INC, registrada en Panamá.
Observarán que todos estos depósitos están certificados por parte de los propios bancos y que esta misma documentación podría haberse conseguido por parte de la justicia española, de haberse oficiado a los mismos en su momento.
Es evidente que tanto desde ACODAP, como también por parte del propio juez Fernando Presencia, tomaremos las medidas legales oportunas para que este asunto sea investigado en España o en Europa, si fuera necesario, amparándonos en la Directiva Europea UE 2019/1937, que protege a los denunciantes de corrupción.

Toda la información de la que nos hacemos eco está recogida en el PDF que se adjunta.
Descarga el PDF​







​


----------



## Duda Metódica (16 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Aug 16 at 12:53
> 
> 
> Juez Fernando Presencia (OFICIAL2) @Juez_Presencia
> ...



Es muy extraño que este tipo de documento este firmado por el CEO de la entidad. Y si en el documento no consta el nombre y apellido/s del firmante ningún juez puede ni debe tomarlo como auténtico. Ya se aportó en su momento información para que Gadea cursase una comisión rogatoria. Ese trámite es necesario y suficiente para aclarar el tema. Si no la cursó entonces tampoco lo hará ahora por el hecho de que se aporten unos documentos cuya autenticidad es sospechosa o dudosa.
Parece que la experiencia del juicio de las cuentas de Venezuela en el que D. Alberto fue condenado y la documentación bancaria remitida a través de la embajada inadmitida, no haya servido de nada. Esta vez será lo mismo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Ago 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Es muy extraño que este tipo de documento este firmado por el CEO de la entidad. Y si en el documento no consta el nombre y apellido/s del firmante ningún juez puede ni debe tomarlo como auténtico. Ya se aportó en su momento información para que Gadea cursase una comisión rogatoria. Ese trámite es necesario y suficiente para aclarar el tema. Si no la cursó entonces tampoco lo hará ahora por el hecho de que se aporten unos documentos cuya autenticidad es sospechosa o dudosa.
> Parece que la experiencia del juicio de las cuentas de Venezuela en el que D. Alberto fue condenado y la documentación bancaria remitida a través de la embajada inadmitida, no haya servido de nada. Esta vez será lo mismo.




claro es que es que lo tienen muy facil sencillamente diciendo que admiten las pruebas y fuera.

respecto a que no vienen el nombre taquigrafiado de del cargo. si no tan solo una alusion al cargo y la firma. desconozco como de normal o no sera eso.

¿ que pudiera ser un orgado de los Royuela a ver que hacen los otros jugadores en el tablero ?

puede ser.

*Sea cual sea el caso : han subido la apuesta.*



*de todas formas el otro "bando" se pone la soga al cuello tambien si utiliza el aparato de justicia para tapar las denuncias de corrupcion contra ellos*
*es de primero de derecho que no se puede condenar a un acusado sin investigar nada . sencilamente *
*lo condenados por que nos ataca y ya esta"*



si puduera ser por parte de los Royula ser que la cosa "haya escalado" mas delo que se pensaban
Es decir quien les pasa el material a los Royuela o los Royuela, aun parecian haber partido de la base de " no todo esta podrido".
y parecian contar con la baza de que en algun momento las partes LIMPIAS acturian apartando a las partes PODRIDAS dentro del sistema

AHORA NOS ENCONTRAMOS SOLO QUE
A) LA TRAMA MENA SERIA LA QUE AMAÑA SENTENCIAS


SI NO QUE DENUNCIAN QUE
B) TODOS LOS MIEMBROS DEL CONSEJO GENERAL DEL PODER JUDICIAL ( CGPJ )
"EL GOBIERNO EN LA SOMBRA ( SIC ) DE FEIJO
COBRARIAN SOBORNOS O TIENEN DINERO EN PARAISOS FISCALES AL MENOS


claro. eson un choque frontal brutal xD de ahi salen chispas


EN USA tambien estamos viendo un chou parecido. Ahora estan todo el rato llendo de victimas con lo de como el FBI le mete la patada en la puerta a TRUMP  y le han revisado hasta las bragas de la Melania en busca de super secretos nucleares muy despias

y como ya no se si lo tienen "encausado" para un juicio especial por "espionaje" para no se que dia. donde de producirse, es bastante posible que lo condenen o ese piden ciertes sectores

¿ que se trama ?

ni idea​


----------



## Kill33r (16 Ago 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Es muy extraño que este tipo de documento este firmado por el CEO de la entidad. Y si en el documento no consta el nombre y apellido/s del firmante ningún juez puede ni debe tomarlo como auténtico. Ya se aportó en su momento información para que Gadea cursase una comisión rogatoria. Ese trámite es necesario y suficiente para aclarar el tema. Si no la cursó entonces tampoco lo hará ahora por el hecho de que se aporten unos documentos cuya autenticidad es sospechosa o dudosa.
> Parece que la experiencia del juicio de las cuentas de Venezuela en el que D. Alberto fue condenado y la documentación bancaria remitida a través de la embajada inadmitida, no haya servido de nada. Esta vez será lo mismo.



Un mojón patu boca 

Cuando no hay nada, porqué no hay datos 
Cuando hay datos, porque son inventados y en Excel 
Cuando son con membrete y firma 
Es que la firma es del CEO 
Cuando te aclaran que es realmente un ceo, vengo y te cago en el cielo de la boca y aún así dices que sabe a vainilla?


----------



## Duda Metódica (16 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> respecto a que no vienen el nombre taquigrafiado de del cargo. si no tan solo una alusion al cargo y la firma. desconozco como de normal o no sera eso.​



No es normal que el CEO firme ese documento, imposible no, pero tan absurdo como que una nota, extracto o certificado del Santander de un cliente lo firmase Ana Botín. Y desde luego lo que no es en absoluto normal es que en el documento no aparezca el nombre del firmante, eso es algo fundamental. Estos documentos servirán para hacer ruido en youtube, pero para nada más. No creo que ningún juez los admita, incluso puede que sin más el juez diga que son falsos y que los ahora acusados son los falsificadores.
Todo esto se aclararía con comisiones rogatorias basadas en los datos de las denuncias iniciales, sin necesidad de aportar este tipo de documentación dudosa, pero lo que ha quedado bien claro es que esas comisiones no se van a cursar,


----------



## Duda Metódica (16 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Un mojón patu boca
> 
> Cuando no hay nada, porqué no hay datos
> Cuando hay datos, porque son inventados y en Excel
> ...



Es muy posible que las cuentas sean reales y que lo denunciado sea cierto. Si no fuera así en el minuto uno el juez habría cursado las comisiones rogatorias. 
En cuanto a los documentos con membrete y garabato de un CEO *desconocido*, esos documentos si que son un mojón. Ni Presencia ni los Royuela deberían haberles dado fiabilidad. Me temo que aportarlos al procedimiento judicial les resultará contraproducente.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (16 Ago 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> ¿Dónde y cómo se ha comprobado que era cierto lo de las c/c de la Robles?



Aquí 



https://www.acodap.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/MARGARITA-ROBLES-SOBORNOS-pags-255-a-275.pdf


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Ago 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> No es normal que el CEO firme ese documento, imposible no, pero tan absurdo como que una nota, extracto o certificado del Santander de un cliente lo firmase Ana Botín. Y desde luego lo que no es en absoluto normal es que en el documento no aparezca el nombre del firmante, eso es algo fundamental. Estos documentos servirán para hacer ruido en youtube, pero para nada más. No creo que ningún juez los admita, incluso puede que sin más el juez diga que son falsos y que los ahora acusados son los falsificadores.
> Todo esto se aclararía con comisiones rogatorias basadas en los datos de las denuncias iniciales, sin necesidad de aportar este tipo de documentación dudosa, pero lo que ha quedado bien claro es que esas comisiones no se van a cursar,



si es posible.
yo para darle sentido he pensado que seria por ser una "BANCA ESPECIAL" vamos..

esos sitios son CHIRINGUITOS FINANCIEROS y la atencion es mas personalizada

lo mismo que acuando a BARCENAS el director del banco no le pedia documentos justificando los ingresos

si no que el director del banco en suiza o donde fuera, le pedi


*a UNA CARTA ESCRITA DE PUÑO Y LETRA " JUSTIFICANDO" LOS INGRESOS ( NARRACION LIBRE ) *

contando en prosa lo que el Barcenas buenamente le quisiera contar

de ahi lo de " la compra de unos cuadros"

yo FLIPABA con el mecanismo " SUIZO"   de " verificar" la legitimidad de los fondos de los clientes . una cartita en prosa cervantina

pues esto he pesando que quizas no fuera muy distinto

El depósito fue abierto en septiembre de 2006 por iniciativa de Bárcenas que se mostraba muy satisfecho con el trato que recibía de esa banca privada helvética. Los responsables de la entidad estaban muy interesados en captar a Bárcenas de quien sabían que disponía de “entre 15 y 20 millones de euros” en el Dresdner Bank de Zurich








“Ninguna operación sin el consentimiento de su marido”


La esposa del extesorero del PP Luis Bárcenas llegó a tener 514.124 euros en Suiza




elpais.com









El Lombard Odier describe a Iglesias como una profesional "especializada en la restauración de cuadros de maestros pintores españoles". Bárcenas figura, de hecho, como el responsable de todas las operaciones que se realizan en la cuenta de su mujer. La ficha incluye un apartado de "restricciones" en el que detalla "no debe realizarse ninguna operación sin el consentimiento de su marido". "Las decisiones de inversión se toman de común acuerdo con la esposa", añade.

El banco insiste en la responsabilidad de Bárcenas sobre el depósito y asegura que es él "quien dicta la política de inversión" a pesar de no figurar como titular de la cuenta porque "él no ha querido". El extesorero del PP llegó a acumular 48,2 millones de euros en dos bancos del país helvético y su fortuna en el Lombard Odier ascendió a 26.929.851 euros en octubre de 2007.


----------



## Duda Metódica (16 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> si es posible.
> yo para darle sentido he pensado que seria por ser una "BANCA ESPECIAL" vamos..
> 
> esos sitios son CHIRINGUITOS FINANCIEROS y la atencion es mas personalizada
> ...



A mi modo de ver, es posible que un cliente VIP tenga línea directa con el presidente, o el CEO de la entidad o con sus altos ejecutivos y les pida a ellos la emisión de un documento, o realizar un determinado trámite. Dudo mucho que las personas objeto de las denuncias sean clientes tan VIP como pudo serlo Bárcenas en su dia. En cualquier caso se tramite por la vía que se tramite, el documento bancario llevará el nombre y apellidos de su emisor que lo más lógico es que sea el responsable de banca privada, un responsable de una zona o area o el director de una oficina, siempre con su nombre y apellidos. Lo que me resulta chocante es que el documento lo firme el CEO, y más cuando no es un documento solicitado por un juez, sino que suponemos que emitido a instancia de un particular. También es extraño que este tipo de bancos donde se mueve mucho dinero negro, emitan un documento así sin autorización de su cliente. Es todo raro e inusual.


----------



## hurdygurdy (16 Ago 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Aquí
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.acodap.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/MARGARITA-ROBLES-SOBORNOS-pags-255-a-275.pdf



Ok, la prueba la aporta el ex-juez Presencia, imputado por injurias y calumnias, y consta de un documento que ni siquiera tiene el logo de la Agencia Tributaria. 

Buena suerte al ex-juez y a los creyentes en el expediente Royuela.


----------



## Kill33r (16 Ago 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> A mi modo de ver, es posible que un cliente VIP tenga línea directa con el presidente, o el CEO de la entidad o con sus altos ejecutivos y les pida a ellos la emisión de un documento, o realizar un determinado trámite. Dudo mucho que las personas objeto de las denuncias sean clientes tan VIP como pudo serlo Bárcenas en su dia. En cualquier caso se tramite por la vía que se tramite, el documento bancario llevará el nombre y apellidos de su emisor que lo más lógico es que sea el responsable de banca privada, un responsable de una zona o area o el director de una oficina, siempre con su nombre y apellidos. Lo que me resulta chocante es que el documento lo firme el CEO, y más cuando no es un documento solicitado por un juez, sino que suponemos que emitido a instancia de un particular. También es extraño que este tipo de bancos donde se mueve mucho dinero negro, emitan un documento así sin autorización de su cliente. Es todo raro e inusual.



Como de raro?
Como que un judio nazi fue uno de los fundadores del banco de pagos internacionales BPI?

O como que un nazi que libero a musolini vivió en España después de follarse a una de las sobrinas del fundador nazi del BPI en suiza?
O que gracias al banco del padre se construyeron en 1953 rota y Morón?

HDGLP estudia un poco de historia pedazo de mierda roja 









Un nazi en la España de Franco


nazi España Franco El 29 de diciembre de 2002 Ilse Lüthje falleció, pobre y anciana, en un asilo español. Era sobrina de Hjalmar Schacht,




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Ago 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> A mi modo de ver, es posible que un cliente VIP tenga línea directa con el presidente, o el CEO de la entidad o con sus altos ejecutivos y les pida a ellos la emisión de un documento, o realizar un determinado trámite. Dudo mucho que las personas objeto de las denuncias sean clientes tan VIP como pudo serlo Bárcenas en su dia. En cualquier caso se tramite por la vía que se tramite, el documento bancario llevará el nombre y apellidos de su emisor que lo más lógico es que sea el responsable de banca privada, un responsable de una zona o area o el director de una oficina, siempre con su nombre y apellidos. Lo que me resulta chocante es que el documento lo firme el CEO, y más cuando no es un documento solicitado por un juez, sino que suponemos que emitido a instancia de un particular. También es extraño que este tipo de bancos donde se mueve mucho dinero negro, emitan un documento así sin autorización de su cliente. Es todo raro e inusual.



SIP. a ver que cuentan sobre eso.

Si fuera conunterfeit y cut and paste de una firma fake .... seria problema suyo .... se estarian auto engañando.

MAS RAZONES JURIDICAS AUN QUE JUSTIFICAN Y OBLIGAN PONERSE EN PRACTICA LOS MEDIOS INGATORIOS PARA SALIR DE DUDAS EN ESTOS CASOS
EN FORMA DE COMISION ROGATORIA O CUALQUIER PROCEDIMIENTO DE INVESTIGACION Y CERTIFICACION POR PARTE DEL ESTADO Y DEL JUZGADOR​


----------



## Duda Metódica (16 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Como de raro?
> Como que un judio nazi fue uno de los fundadores del banco de pagos internacionales BPI?
> 
> O como que un nazi que libero a musolini vivió en España después de follarse a una de las sobrinas del fundador nazi del BPI en suiza?
> ...



Lo siento. Admito que es muy posible que las cuentas existan y las denuncias sean ciertas. Pero los documentos firmados por un supuesto CEO de nombre desconocido, me temo que son más falsos que un euro de madera.


----------



## workforfood (16 Ago 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Lo siento. Admito que es muy posible que las cuentas existan y las denuncias sean ciertas. Pero los documentos firmados por un supuesto CEO de nombre desconocido, me temo que son más falsos que un euro de madera.



Pero que CEO ni que leches si no sabemos leer pone chief executive officer, jefe de la oficina bancaria, no jefe del banco.


----------



## Monsieur George (16 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero que CEO ni que leches si no sabemos leer poner chief executive officer, jefe de la oficina bancaria, no jefe del banco.



Tan fácil como que el juzgado inicie una comisión rogatoria para aclarar el asunto.


----------



## Duda Metódica (16 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero que CEO ni que leches si no sabemos leer pone chief executive officer, jefe de la oficina bancaria, no jefe del banco.



Chief Executive Officer


----------



## workforfood (16 Ago 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Chief Executive Officer



Pero eso es a lo mejor un modelo que se pone así. O es que el rey firma personalmente todos los títulos universitarios. No digo que sea raro pero a lo mejor un sistema bancario que se le solicite información de algo automáticamente vaya firmado por el CEO.


----------



## workforfood (16 Ago 2022)

Que sea falso o verdad se tendrá que investigar. Pero con eso ya han dejado al juez Gadea fuera del proceso. Si no investigan el asunto irá a Europa.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Ago 2022)

Es unutil perder el tiempo debatiendo algo, que es obligacion del Estado y Poderes Publicos investigar y corroborar o desmentir. para eso esta

en lugar de eso : parten ya de la base de que la principal funcion que tienen es proteger la reputacion de "las mas altas instituciones del estado" persiguiendo a los denunciantes de corrupcion,

sin investigar con los recursos del Estado y la Administacion Publica que estan ahi para eso, no para perseguir a los denunciantes

aun asi, esto nos vale como se enroca la mentalidad " es que no hay que investigar nada, por que es falso , por nada de los indicios que me presentes jamas, haria que un juez al que le habrian aparecido indicios de cuentas en paraisos fiscales, se investigue a si mismo"

LO PRIMERO : GADEA DEBERIA RENUNCIAR | INHIBIRSE ya que es parte interesada ( DICE QUE NO, QUE COMO EL OYE LLOVER)

LO SEGUNDO : NO SE PUEDE CONDENAR A ALGUIEN SIN JUZGARLE.

y no se le puede juzgar si los indicios y pruebas que presenta autoamente se descartan como falso, cuando que hay medios probatorios e indagatorios sobradamente eficaces a disposicion de las Instituciones del Estado y del propio juez.

EN RESUMEN:

PODRA SER COUNTERFEIT O NO
PODRAN TENER LAS CUENTAS O NO
PERO ESTA CLARO QUE NO HAY MANERA DE SALIR INDEMNE PARA LOS SEÑALADOS CON CUENTAS.

podran entruyar a los Royuela , Presencia y quien quiera

pero ya les han puesto el

*misil "seek and destroy" * ....
y de ser cierto los depositos bancarios, eso no lo van a poder capear para siempre.
eso les va perseguir para siempre hasta dar con ellos ....
aparte de que lo mas seguro es que los pierdan. esa es la parte mas facil. que se les incauten para empezar.






podra tardar 1 año
5 años
10 años
al final el escenario , equilibrio y juego de poderes cambiaria y ahi los van a trizar
o cuando menos pactar de alguna manera​


----------



## Duda Metódica (16 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero eso es a lo mejor un modelo que se pone así. O es que el rey firma personalmente todos los títulos universitarios. No digo que sea raro pero a lo mejor un sistema bancario que se le solicite información de algo automáticamente vaya firmado por el CEO.



Puede ser, pero entonces estaría también el nombre del firmante, no solo su cargo.


----------



## workforfood (16 Ago 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Puede ser, pero entonces estaría también el nombre del firmante, no solo su cargo.



Eso es lo raro pero los documentos que se exponen en el expediente Royuela no son originales todos tienen el mismo formato la misma tipografía. Me parece al menos. Son datos extraidos con lo básico titular, autorizado, número de cuenta y poco más. No hay un texto de nada.como dices puede ser todo inventado pero estos papeles solo son resúmenes hechos por alguien.


----------



## bubbler (16 Ago 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Es muy posible que las cuentas sean reales y que lo denunciado sea cierto. Si no fuera así en el minuto uno el juez habría cursado las comisiones rogatorias.
> En cuanto a los documentos con membrete y garabato de un CEO *desconocido*, esos documentos si que son un mojón. Ni Presencia ni los Royuela deberían haberles dado fiabilidad. Me temo que aportarlos al procedimiento judicial les resultará contraproducente.



Pero fuerza a que el investigado tenga que demostrar el papel de dicho banco que niegue este otro papel o en su caso que el juez ordene la orden al banco...


----------



## Eurostreamuno (16 Ago 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Ok, la prueba la aporta el ex-juez Presencia, imputado por injurias y calumnias, y consta de un documento que ni siquiera tiene el logo de la Agencia Tributaria.
> 
> Buena suerte al ex-juez y a los creyentes en el expediente Royuela.



En el documento constan muchos escritos de funcionarios de la AEAT con sus nombres y apellidos. Sólo tiene que comprobarlo. Todos esos informes son inventados? La misma Audiencia Nacional en su auto de 24-3-22 recoge todos esos expedientes. Pero si usted no quiere leerse tampoco el auto no es mi problema.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Ago 2022)

El juez del pueblo, Fernando Presencia, declara la guerra a los corruptos medios de comunicación españoles, noticias España hoy


el arconte en telegram




invierte.biz













ACODAP consigue los certificados que podrían demostrar definitivamente las cuentas bancarias de magistrados fuera de España


el arconte en telegram




invierte.biz


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Ago 2022)

Insider Paper 



*Elon Musk scores partial win as Twitter ordered to provide data on fired exec*







JUDICIALIZANDO LOS BOTS Y SISTEMA DE MANIPULACION DE INFORMMACION DEL PROYECTO AGENCIA DE PROYECTOS AVANZADOS DE DEFENSA DARPA
VULGARMENTE CONOCIDO COMO : " TWITTER "

News • Tech and Science

Brendan Taylor
August 16, 2022 1:50 pm


Elon Musk scored a rare but partial win in the Twitter case. The Tesla boss will receive some of the extra information he had demanded from Twitter in the social media company’s lawsuit against him, Insider reported.
*Elon Musk Twitter win: Judge orders files of former Twitter employee*
Judge Kathleen St. Jude McCormick ordered Twitter to provide additional documents from one of its fired executives on Monday. The company’s former head of consumer products, Kayvon Beykpour, was fired in May.
Musk’s attorneys had asked for documents from 22 Twitter employees they said had data on the social media company’s method of “analyzing bot” accounts. However, the judge ordered Twitter to comply in part with Musk’s request.​
Additionally, Twitter is providing data from over 41 presumed “custodians” of information as part of the case.


----------



## Duda Metódica (16 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Eso es lo raro pero los documentos que se exponen en el expediente Royuela no son originales todos tienen el mismo formato la misma tipografía. Me parece al menos. Son datos extraidos con lo básico titular, autorizado, número de cuenta y poco más. No hay un texto de nada.como dices puede ser todo inventado pero estos papeles solo son resúmenes hechos por alguien.





bubbler dijo:


> Pero fuerza a que el investigado tenga que demostrar el papel de dicho banco que niegue este otro papel o en su caso que el juez ordene la orden al banco...



Con los identificadores de los depósitos, ya aportados en la denuncia, se deberia cursar la comisión rogatoria. No hacen falta papeles del banco. Aportar unos documentos bancarios dudosos puede llevar a que el juez haga el requiebro de preguntar al banco tan solo si ellos han emitido el documento, pero no preguntar por la existencia de los depósitos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Ago 2022)

PARECIDO EL PROCESO DE ELON MUSK JUDICIALIZANDO LOS BOTS Y MANIPULACIONES DE TWITTER

TWITTER NIEGA LA MAYOR. QUE ES IMPOSIBLE Y QUE POR TANTO NO HAY NADA QUE INVESTIGAR




_Twitter rejected the claims and said the billionaire’s “story” was “implausible and contrary to fact,” Insider reported._
Twitter rechazó las afirmaciones y dijo que la "historia" del multimillonario era "inverosímil y contraria a los hechos", informó Insider.










_“That has been Twitter’s strategy all along: to distract from and obfuscate the truth about its disclosures — first from its investors and then from the Musk Parties when they began to discern the truth,” the claims read._

"Esa ha sido la estrategia de Twitter todo el tiempo: distraer y ofuscar la verdad sobre sus revelaciones - primero de sus inversores y luego de las Partes Musk cuando comenzaron a discernir la verdad", se lee en las reclamaciones.








​


----------



## Bimb0 (16 Ago 2022)

Todo es verdad, por eso nadie pide comisión rogatoria ni pericial caligráfica

Dejad de marear la perdiz


----------



## Tigershark (16 Ago 2022)

5000 euros paga mena por post , algúno hoy se está llevando un buen pico.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Ago 2022)

NO SE QUIEN LLEVARA ESTA CUENTA

pero lo pongo por que asi lo pueden ver en imagenes quien tenga twitter

Antes de que los Trolls del sistema empiecen a saltar cómo hacen siempre, aquí os muestro el certificado firmado por el director del Butterfield Bank de Guernsey, Michael Collins, confirmando que estas cuentas bancarias son reales.
Aquí tenéis su enlace: https://butterfieldgroup.com/about-us/leade
​


----------



## bubbler (17 Ago 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Con los identificadores de los depósitos, ya aportados en la denuncia, se deberia cursar la comisión rogatoria. No hacen falta papeles del banco. Aportar unos documentos bancarios dudosos puede llevar a que el juez haga el requiebro de preguntar al banco tan solo si ellos han emitido el documento, pero no preguntar por la existencia de los depósitos.



Si hace eso y el banco acredita la veracidad del documento... ya son dos vías para dar el positivo, y veremos a ver cómo lo resuelve el juez sin entrar en prevaricación...
Entendiendo que los documentos aportados son confiables, aunque parezcan dudosos.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (17 Ago 2022)

Esos documentos parecen dudosos porque seguramente no los proporciona la entidad bancaria, sino los 'servicios de inteligencia', 'fuentes' o 'topos' como gusten, lo cual no significa que los datos sean falsos.


----------



## Debunker (17 Ago 2022)

Lo de España es superlativo, el no va más, pero el resto del mundo no se queda mucho atrás y EEUU sobrepasa a España si eso es posible.

Intento razonar que está ocurriendo para que se hayan abierto las puertas del infierno liderado todo por una corrupción multitudinaria que se hace increíble por su voracidad y encima a la luz del día, todo importa una mierda.

No se, quizás va a ocurrir algo a nivel planetario y toda esa gentuza buscan en el dinero de la corrupción una vía de escape , otra lógica no encuentro, la corrupción ha existido siempre pero lo normal es que fuera en los 4 gatos que ostentaban el poder o estaban alrededor del poder en un determinado territorio, pero ahora los gatos son decenas de miles, es inaudito, algo por huevos va a pasar o está ya pasando , o será que no entiendo el funcionamiento del mundo.


----------



## Debunker (18 Ago 2022)

Yo todos los días me encuentro algo super sorprendente , lo que nos ocurre es que no ligamos los datos para ver la foto integral o la agenda que nos espera mañana.

tengo una roomba o como coño se llame, o sea una aspiradora robot y hoy me entero de que mapea nuestras casas a la perfeción , hace fotos etc. y los envía a una base de datos, o sea un espía en nuestras casas que hace su labor aún estando desconectada como un Iphone o tv inteligente o pc que, envía nuestros datos a una base, y uno se pregunta. ¡ joder !, para que quieren esos datos ? y se dice a uno mismo me importa un pimiento que tengan esos datos no me afecta, pero la cuestión es que, el almacenaje de esos datos cuestan una fortuna en energía, según nos dicen la crisis energética, se convertirá en crisis alimentaria y está causando graves problemas por todo el mundo, ¿cómo es posible que gasten esas cantidades increíbles de energía en almacenar tantos trillones y trillones de datos absurdos e insignificantes? y entonces no encuentras una explicación que no sea magufa, o sea por huevos tienen una agenda que no podemos ni tan siquiera imaginar .


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Ago 2022)

Según este hilo también está presuntamente Mena detrás de la muerte de Jesús Rollán.

Ojo a la fecha de la muerte.





El nombre de la clínica se las trae, Blancafort tiene un vínculo templario con el medievo francés, masonería.


 


Me ha extrañado que este chico saliera en la lista. Algunos usuarios preguntan el motivo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Ago 2022)

que pasa ?
donde esta nuestro porrero moro favorito ?
Lo han secuestrao ?
esta iniciandose en una sociedad secreta musulmana ?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Ago 2022)

bueno ... mientras tanto .... voy sacando temas laterales que se entrecruzan en muchos aspectos :









Sen. Chuck Grassley: Senate Will Investigate FBI Trump Raid If GOP Takes Majority | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com










El Grassley dice que si consiguen mayoria republicana en el SENADO

haran una comision parlamentaria paraber el PATADA EN LA PUERTA que le han hecho a TRUMP los del FBI

y la politizacion y partidismo politico de una agencia "Estatal" y "Publica" como el FBI o el Departamenteo de Justicia ( DOJ ) . desconozco el impacto que tendria eso. Por que ya vimos que el resultado impecable de la comision sobre las " amistades peligrosas" de Hunter Biden y como comprometia fuertemente ( por hacer vulnerable al chantaje ) toda la Seguridad Nacional USA ( NATSEC de esa ) ...
Pues lo metieron en un cajon y cambiaro de tema.


Por cierto, justamente con el RAID en Mar A Lago : Grassley a aprovechado para recordar que "ya van dos" , por asi decirlo.

a) Que primero el DOJ ( Departamenteo de Justicia ) IGNORAN LA INVESTIGACION de la Comision Senatorial sobre los problemas de HUNTER BIDEN

b) Y encima se tiran como perros a por el Tito Donald : con ya veremos a ver que " pruebas" 

c) Como diciendo que "se esta rifando, pero gorda "​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Ago 2022)

*Top Senator: Whistleblower Information Reveals 
‘Political Infection’ Within the FBI*









Top Senator: Whistleblower Information Reveals 'Political Infection' Within the FBI


Sen. Chuck Grassley (R-Iowa) said allegations from FBI whistleblowers show there's a "political infection" within the bureau following ...




www.theepochtimes.com




18 de agosto de 2022 Actualizado: 18 de agosto de 2022


*Senador de alto rango: La información de los denunciantes revela una
"infección política" dentro del FBI*

El senador Chuck Grassley (republicano de Iowa) dijo que las denuncias de los informantes del FBI muestran que hay una "infección política" dentro de la oficina tras la redada sin precedentes de la agencia en la casa del ex presidente Donald Trump en Florida.

En una carta dirigida al director del FBI, Christopher Wray ( FBI ) , Grassley exigió información sobre la supuesta parcialidad entre los funcionarios de alto rango.

"A partir del 31 de mayo de 2022, le he escrito tres cartas en relación con el sesgo político que ha infectado la Oficina de Campo del FBI en Washington", escribió Grassley el 17 de agosto (pdf).

"Dos de esas cartas proporcionaron acusaciones específicas y creíbles basadas en numerosos denunciantes que se han acercado a mi oficina con información que uno solo puede concluir que es indicativa de una infección política profundamente arraigada que se ha extendido a la actividad de investigación sobre el ex presidente Trump y Hunter Biden", agregó, refiriéndose al hijo del presidente Joe Biden.

La carta decía que el FBI aprobó una investigación sobre la campaña de Trump pero simultáneamente "cerró la actividad de investigación y las fuentes, que incluían información verificada y comprobable, relacionada con Hunter Biden."

Las acusaciones de los denunciantes, según la última carta de Grassley, surgieron sobre el agente supervisor de inteligencia del FBI Brian Auten que abrió una evaluación en agosto de 2020 que se utilizó para etiquetar incorrectamente la información sobre el hijo de Hunter Biden como falsa.

"El FBI no ha refutado estas graves acusaciones", dijo Grassley a Wray. "Hasta ahora, el FBI no ha abordado las preocupaciones que he planteado y no ha producido los registros solicitados".

Más tarde, el senador escribió que quiere ver un desglose organizativo de la Oficina de Campo de Washington para ver quién es el personal y el responsable de las investigaciones.

"Como usted sabe, el agente especial adjunto a cargo Tim Thibault no es el único agente del FBI políticamente sesgado en la Oficina de Campo de Washington", escribió Grassley.

Anteriormente, Thibault fue señalado por Grassley por compartir una publicación en Twitter en la que llamaba a Trump "un hombre psicológicamente roto, amargado y profundamente infeliz."

A principios de este mes y en cartas anteriores, Grassley señaló a Thibault, acusándolo de violar potencialmente las leyes federales y las normas establecidas por el FBI. Alegó que hay pruebas de que Thibault tenía un sesgo partidista al manejar las investigaciones sobre la campaña de Trump y Hunter Biden.

"Los denunciantes me han informado, que aunque el FBI y el Departamento de Justicia mantienen políticas que dictan normas específicas que requieren una predicción sustancial de los hechos para iniciar una investigación, Thibault y otros empleados del Departamento de Justicia y del FBI no cumplieron con estos requisitos", escribió, y agregó que el agente "desde entonces ha sido remitido a la Oficina del Asesor Especial por posibles violaciones de la Ley Hatch."
Más detalles

Grassley y el senador Ron Johnson (republicano) llevan años enviando cartas al Departamento de Justicia y al FBI sobre la información que han descubierto acerca de los negocios del joven Biden. Los republicanos dicen que los tratos que tuvo con entidades chinas y ucranianas son cuestionables, aunque informes no confirmados dicen que el Biden más joven sigue bajo investigación federal.

A principios de esta semana, el veterano senador republicano prometió que el Partido Republicano investigaría al FBI tras su redada contra el complejo turístico Mar-a-Lago de Trump si su partido recuperaba el Congreso en las elecciones de mitad de mandato de 2022.

"Y me parece que hay un sesgo político en el FBI", dijo a Breitbart News durante el fin de semana. "Y recientemente me han oído dar pruebas de sesgo político al iniciar una investigación sobre Trump y luego abandonar una investigación sobre Hunter Biden. Así que es legítimo plantear la cuestión de hasta qué punto sigue habiendo sesgo político y qué estamos haciendo ahora."

Desde la redada, el representante Jim Jordan (republicano de Ohio) dijo a los medios de comunicación el domingo que 14 denunciantes del FBI se han presentado hasta ahora en los últimos meses y han expresado su preocupación por una serie de cuestiones.

"Catorce agentes del FBI han acudido a nuestra oficina como denunciantes, y son buenas personas", dijo. "Hay mucha gente buena en el FBI. El problema es la cúpula. Pero algunos de estos buenos agentes están viniendo a nosotros diciéndonos que esto es una tontería lo que está pasando, la naturaleza política ahora del Departamento de Justicia."

Después de la redada, Trump y otros republicanos han dicho que la declaración jurada que proporcionaría las razones por las que el gobierno federal buscó una orden del FBI debería ser publicada. Un juez del caso, Bruce Reinhart, fijó una audiencia el jueves para determinar si debe ser desprecintada.
Jack Phillips​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Ago 2022)

mientras el santi reaparece en sus andazas en tierras moras,

a ver que sacan estos

*ACODAP consigue los certificados bancarios firmados de las cuentas en Paraísos de Gadea y Bosch‼*

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

*DIRECTO CON SANTI ROYUELA DESDE BEIRUT. Y ESTA NOCHE DIRECTO CON EL JUEZ PRESENCIA*


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

*Fernando Presencia entrega en el juzgado todas las pruebas que tiene contra Joaquím Bosch y contra su esposa*
Ago 19, 2022 | Notas de prensa


telegram Aug 19 at 17:09
Telegram de ACODAP ug 19 at 15:07



 
*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​
Como decíamos en nuestra última nota de prensa, ahora serán los juzgados los que tendrán la pelota en su tejado ya que Fernando Presencia ha decidido presentar todas las pruebas que tiene contra Joaquím Bosch y contra su esposa ante el Juzgado Central de instrucción número 6 de Madrid, en sus Diligencias Previas de Procedimiento Abreviado 50/2022.

Será este juzgado el que deba decidir ahora, si investiga todo lo denunciado en el Buzón de Denuncias de ACODAP por parte de Santiago Royuela y Juan Martínez Grasa con pruebas documentales de movimientos e incluso justificante bancario firmado por parte del Investec Bank de Jersey.

En esa denuncia se aporta, además, el siguiente anexo documentado:

1.- Información ampliada sobre los 30 depósitos abiertos en marzo de 2021 por LIDIA SIERRA AGUILAR en la OP del INVESTEC BANK en la isla de Jersey.
2.- Documento expedido el 29 de julio de 2022 por el KLEINWORT HAMBROS BANK, de Jersey, dando cuenta de los 12 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno que figuran a nombre de JOAQUIM BOSCH GRAU, magistrado.
3.- Documento expedido el 29 de julio de 2022 por el INVESTEC BANK, de Jersey, dando cuenta de los 30 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno que figuran a nombre de LIDIA SIERRA AGUILAR, esposa del magistrado JOAQUIM BOSCH GRAU.
4.- Información que pone de manifiesto que el 1.200.000 € que JOAQUIM BOSCH GRAU mantiene en forma de depósitos en el KLEINWORT HAMBROS BANK, de Jersey, le fue transferido en sendos pagos de 600.000 € cada uno (conversión $) el 05-09-2018 y 18-08-2021 desde la entidad bancaria radicada en Panamá BLADEX, con cargo a una sociedad denominada “WITSEND INC”, registrada en Panamá”.


----------



## Bimb0 (20 Ago 2022)

inmatrix menciono en su video contra el er que alguien de aqui le dio informacion

esta en cuanto vio que el cni le investigaba se puso nerviosa


----------



## Debunker (20 Ago 2022)

Llego al foro creyendo que estaría petado de comentarios y no ha ni uno.

Ayer a partir de las 22 horas tuvo lugar un debate de acusaciones del ER que ni se como calificarlo. 

Inmatrix es un canal que estuvo apoyando el ER desde sus comienzos, Inma la youtuber de ese canal, incluso estuvo por este hilo , hace unos 18 meses Inmatrix enmudeció en esa denuncia y apenas tuvo actividad durante ese tiempo, hace un mes más o menos , Inmatrix anuncia un vídeo demoledor sobre el ER y los Royuelas mismos, el primer vídeo que pongo es el anuncio del vídeo que ya todos esperábamos, para el día siguiente, es solo de un par de minutos, 




Este vídeo era el anunciado , es demoledor acusa a D. Alberto Royuela de falsificar y crear el ER por odio y ganas de venganza contra Mena, lo pone a parir y a Santi de miserable para arriba, 




Santi que por anunciado sabe sobre la emisión de ese vídeo en directo de Inmatrix, cancela una entrevista con Presencia para dedicar el vídeo a Inmatrix , el vídeo de Santi termina con un ataque de ansiedad de Santi que le obliga a cerrar el vídeo, dicho vídeo es muy largo pero podéis iros a la última hora , se ponen a parir, Santi llamando a Inma hdp y después a grandes gritos, hija de la gran puta repetidamente, demoledor




vamos que si no lo habéis visto, tenéis que verlo , Inmatrix dice que les ha dado un jake al ER pero que tiene la siguiente figura para darle jake mate , así que promete aún más y ya lo de anoche fue apoteósico y sobre todo queda la puerta abierta al debate de si el ER es verdad o mentira. 

Me digo que si hoy aquí no hay comentarios sobre todo lo de ayer , quizás sea porque ya no hay interés en el ER y mejor no dejar nuestra huella en este supuesto montaje


----------



## Bimb0 (20 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Llego al foro creyendo que estaría petado de comentarios y no ha ni uno.
> 
> Ayer a partir de las 22 horas tuvo lugar un debate de acusaciones del ER que ni se como calificarlo.
> 
> ...



Realmente no hay nada que decir, todo son suposiciones y sale en el exacto momento en el que Santi deja caer que esta mujer aparece en unas notas como pasó con el Arconte y Villacorta. No existen las casualidades.


----------



## Debunker (20 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Realmente no hay nada que decir, todo son suposiciones y sale en el exacto momento en el que Santi deja caer que esta mujer aparece en unas notas como pasó con el Arconte y Villacorta. No existen las casualidades.



No es así, esta mujer se desligó del ER hace más de año y medio por un encontronazo con Santi por ella publicar en un vídeo, un registro de la GC en casa de uno de los hermanos Royuela, Santi la puso a parir como suele hacer , ella retiró el video pero también se retiró del ER , no se me gustaría saber opinión de ambas posiciones para yo aclararme, ya sabéis dos, tres, cuatros.... cerebros piensan más que uno


----------



## Monsieur George (20 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Llego al foro creyendo que estaría petado de comentarios y no ha ni uno.
> 
> Ayer a partir de las 22 horas tuvo lugar un debate de acusaciones del ER que ni se como calificarlo.
> 
> ...



Yo he sido muy prudente a la hora de nombrar personas. Y no hay comentarios simplemente porque igual la gente no ha tenido tiempo de verlos. Gracias por colgar los videos. Inmatrix hizo un video en el que dijo que iba a dar un mensaje de Mena. Luego hizo otros videos que eran clickbacks insoportables. No me cae bien la Inmatrix, y sus videos son largos y un coñazo. En vez de ir al grano, se va por los cerros de Úbeda con payasadas.

Veré los videos.


----------



## Bimb0 (20 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> No es así, esta mujer se desligó del ER hace más de año y medio por un encontronazo con Santi por ella publicar en un vídeo, un registro de la GC en casa de uno de los hermanos Royuela, Santi la puso a parir como suele hacer , ella retiró el video pero también se retiró del ER , no se me gustaría saber opinión de ambas posiciones para yo aclararme, ya sabéis dos, tres, cuatros.... cerebros piensan más que uno



Yo reitero: hace menos de una semana que sabemos que inmatrix fue investigada por el CNI. Si te parece casualidad que justo ahora quiera desligarse del Expediente de golpe, pues allá tú...

Yo es que no necesito opiniones, si llamas asesinos, ladrones, narcotraficantes y prevaricadores a cientos de personas y ninguna se querella pues blanco y en botella...


----------



## Debunker (20 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Yo reitero: hace menos de una semana que sabemos que inmatrix fue investigada por el CNI. Si te parece casualidad que justo ahora quiera desligarse del Expediente de golpe, pues allá tú...



hace un mes más o menos que Inmatrix anunció su vídeo demoledor sobre el ER, después dijo que estaba de vacaciones en Murcia y prefería dejar el vídeo para cuando terminara sus vacaciones. 

Yo sigo en lo mío, lo que inMatrix denuncia son las cosas que chirrían del ER, a mi lo del Líbano y esta segunda parte del ER me chirría tanto que lo pongo en duda todo, pero no puedo aceptar un montaje de las características del ER como dice Inmatrix porque sería una absoluta locura que alguien se atreviera a denunciar semejantes delitos de la cúpula del poder basado en mentiras , el coste sería demasiado alto y sería sí o sí, ni concibo una personalidad como la que pinta Inmatrix sobre A. Royuela de odio y rencor contra Mena sin saber porqué y por lo que es capaz de arruinar su vida y la de su hijo Santi al completo.


----------



## Monsieur George (20 Ago 2022)

Vaya historia y pobre Santiago.


----------



## Bimb0 (20 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> hace un mes más o menos que Inmatrix anunció su vídeo demoledor sobre el ER, después dijo que estaba de vacaciones en Murcia y prefería dejar el vídeo para cuando terminara sus vacaciones.
> 
> Yo sigo en lo mío, lo que inMatrix denuncia son las cosas que chirrían del ER, a mi lo del Líbano y esta segunda parte del ER me chirría tanto que lo pongo en duda todo, pero no puedo aceptar un montaje de las características del ER como dice Inmatrix porque sería una absoluta locura que alguien se atreviera a denunciar semejantes delitos de la cúpula del poder basado en mentiras , el coste sería demasiado alto y sería sí o sí, ni concibo una personalidad como la que pinta Inmatrix sobre A. Royuela de odio y rencor contra Mena sin saber porqué y por lo que es capaz de arruinar su vida y la de su hijo Santi al completo.



Montaje el qué?
Y sobre todo, ¿por qué? ¿para qué?


----------



## Bimb0 (20 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Vaya historia y pobre Santiago.



Ya sólo por la foto de portada uno se da cuenta de que no busca la verdad, sino el sensacionalismo.


----------



## Monsieur George (20 Ago 2022)

Una cosa que siempre me ha llamado la atención de todo este asunto es que *no hay ni videos ni audios.*


----------



## Bimb0 (20 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Una cosa que siempre me ha llamado la atención de todo este asunto es que *no hay ni videos ni audios.*



Seguramente haya, hace unos meses Santiago mencionó específicamente una grabación de un hospital y un día concreto, creo que se lo decía a Zapatero dándole a entender que tenían cintas concretas de algo. seguramente guarden lo gordo por si los encarcelan o los matan.
En los primeros videos del canal se les puede ver manipulando algunos papeles con guantes, o sea, que probablemente tuvieran todavía ADN de Ruiz o Mena

Probablemente no haya salido ni el 30% de lo que tienen, eso lo han dicho muchas veces.


----------



## Monsieur George (20 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Seguramente haya, hace unos meses Santiago mencionó específicamente una grabación de un hospital y un día concreto, creo que se lo decía a Zapatero dándole a entender que tenían cintas concretas de algo. seguramente guarden lo gordo por si los encarcelan o los matan.
> En los primeros videos del canal se les puede ver manipulando algunos papeles con guantes, o sea, que probablemente tuvieran todavía ADN de Ruiz o Mena
> 
> Probablemente no haya salido ni el 30% de lo que tienen, eso lo han dicho muchas veces.



Pues que saquen esos supuestos videos y audios que tenía Mena, porque están perdiendo credibilidad a pasos agigantados...

Se me están ocurriendo infinidad de explicaciones psicoanalíticas al Expediente Royuela.


----------



## Bimb0 (20 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Pues que saquen esos supuestos videos y audios que tenía Mena, porque están perdiendo credibilidad a pasos agigantados...
> 
> Se me están ocurriendo infinidad de explicaciones psicoanalíticas al Expediente Royuela.



Nah, eso lo aportarán cuando no quede otra, en sede judicial. A estas alturas quien crea que esto es mentira es porque quiere, no porque sepa argumentar en contra


----------



## Monsieur George (20 Ago 2022)

Por otro lado, hubo un supuesto escrito de Mena a MR en la que le avisaba de un gran acontecimiento mundial el 14 de febrero. Un mes después estalló la guerra de Ucrania. Es la única nota o escrito que más o menos se le puede dar verosimilitud.


----------



## Tigershark (20 Ago 2022)

Menudo circo , yo he creído en el ER pero cada vez menos, hoy en día estoy más próximo a lo que dice Inmatrix que a los Royuela , no me gusta nada su modo mafiosil , y de Alberto Royuela tampoco me trago su imagen de abuelillo bondadoso.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

ME HACE ALGUIEN UN RESUMEN ? 

PASO DE VER LOS VIDEOS DE "VERSUS" DE YOUTUBERS


EL TEMA CLAVE SERIA ? ... QUE HABRIA NOTAS QUE TIENEN EL MENBRETE DE UN ORGANISMO PUBLICO NO CREADO HASTA 2 años MAS TARDE? ESE ASI ?

de ser asi. si que seria un fallo importante de RACCORD 

y de las claves basicas para pillar si hay counterfeits o no


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

VALE. LO QUE DICE IN THE MATRIX ESTA

ES SI LAS NOTAS QUE APARECEN CITANDO EL " INSTITUTO DE MEDICINA LEGAL DE CATALUñA" 


EN RELIACION A CRIMENES COMETIDOS EN LA DECADA DE LOS AÑOS 90





NO ENCAJARIA POR QUE 



DICHO ORGANISMO DE MEDICINA LEGAL SE CREO EN 2001 Y EL TAL DOCTOR ARIMAIN SERIA DIRECTOR SOLO APARTIR DE 2001 - 2006 
¿ PUEDE QUE HUBIERA OTRO ORGANISMO CON LAS MISMAS FUNCIONES Y NOMBRE PARECIDO? Y QUE EL CREADO EN 2001 SEA UN REBRADING COMO HACE SIEMPRE LOS POLITICOS ?







SE QUE ES COMPLICAO SUSTRARSE EL VICIO DEL " VERSUS" Xd PERO TODO ESTE TRABAJO DE COTEJADO

EN VEZ LUGAR DE CENTRASE EN DESCALIFICARSE O RIDICULIZARSE UNOS A OTROS

SE PODRIA HACER PARA VER DONDE HAY INCOHERENCIAS EN LOS DATOS QUE ENTRAN Y GANAMOS TODOS AL FINAL


SEGUNDO EXACTO



:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

*¿PUEDE SER QUE LAS NOTAS DE LOS 90 QUE LLAMAN DIRECTOR DEL INSTITUTO LEGAL DE MEDICINA FORENSE DE CATALUñA AL DOCTOR ARIMAIN ? ....*
*¿ SE REFIERAN A UNA INSTITUCION PREVIA DE PARECIDO NOMBRE ?*​

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
Por lo que veo por aqui a bote pronto NO. 
es decir : Si existiria la incoherencia y " fallo de Raccord " 






*PUDIERA SER PERO UN POCO CON PINZAS COGIDO. O CASI QUE NO. AUN ASI LOS NOMBRES SON CLARAMENTO DISTINTOS
HASTA DONDE HE PODIDO VER ( NO MUCHO )*​








DECRETO 302-2001, de 20 de noviembre, por el que se crea el Instituto de Medicina Legal de Cataluña.


0: [object Object]. 1: [object Object]




vlex.es





( aun asi no queda claro si Arimian pudiera haber sido director en ambas hipoteticas de parecido nombre)



> Primer
> 
> Agrupaciones de forensías, Instituto Anatómico Forense y Clínica Médico-forense.





> Mientras no entre en funcionamiento el Instituto de Medicina Legal, subsistirán las agrupaciones de forensías de Cataluña, así como
> el Instituto Anatómico Forense de Barcelona y la Clínica Médico-forense de Barcelona, donde continuarán prestando servicios los cargos nombrados, así como los médicos forenses, los auxiliares y agentes, y los oficiales de autopsia que estén destinados en los mismos.




_______________________________________

Instituto de Medicina Legal ( existo solo a patir de 2001)

DIFIERE EL NOMBRE AUN DE

el Instituto Anatómico Forense de Barcelona ( anterior a 2001 y nombre que deberia aparecer en las notas de Arimain )

_______________________________________






*HAY QUE TENER ENCUENTA QUE CANTIDAD DE OPOSICIONES. TIENE OBSESION
CON CON LAS FECHAS.*

COMO POR EJEMPLO SECRETARIO JUDICIAL.
AUXILIO JUDICIAL
TRAMITACION PROCESAL





asi que muchos funcionarios que hayan pasado las pruebas estan acostumbrados a calcular fechas de preocesos
vaciones, dias habiles
dias naturales
si tal o cual proceso esta en plazo o no. calculado los dias habiles
los plazos establecidos.
por que como sabemos todo esto suele ser importante a efectos admistrativos
asi que hay mucha gente que saltan de ojo estas cosa 



*POSIBLES EXPLICACIONES. NO PARECE PROBABLE QUE HAYAN REHECHO LAS NOTAS. EN MI OPINION CON LOS DATOS ACTUALES *

la posible explicacion de que " es que entre ellos se llaman < Presidente > o < Fiscal Jefe > con años de anteliacion "

por pura inicercia o incluso por verse ya en el cargo que les daran luego

para mi en este caso concreto no tendria peso suficiente, por que es como como llamar " BOSS" a alguien o " JEFE" ...

una cosa es llamar a alguien por la inercia de la costumbre. y otra cosa es otorgarle un cargo largo de escribir, de un organismo que se creara años despues.
Eso no encaja mucho a ningun nivel
y es una vulnerabilidad del relato , bastante fuerte.

OTRA COSA ES QUE APAREZCAN DATOS COMO HUELLAS. O LAS CUENTAS BANCARIAS O COSASI ASI.
y estos fallos de raccord pasen a un segundo plano
Pero si es un tema a tener en cuenta





​


----------



## Monsieur George (20 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ME HACE ALGUIEN UN RESUMEN ?
> 
> PASO DE VER LOS VIDEOS DE "VERSUS" DE YOUTUBERS
> 
> ...



Sí. Ese es uno de ellos. El del Instituto legal forense de Cataluña, creo. Acabo de ver la defensa de Santiago ahora, y muy endeble. Un caso de un juez investigado y su mujer. ¿Es verdad lo que se cuenta de ese juez y su mujer? Pues puede ser verdad. Pero que sea verdad no implica que Mena tenga nada que ver. A lo mejor alguien espió al juez y su mujer y lo escribieron en notas atribuidas a... Una defensa muy endeble.

Por cierto, Santiago ha acabado esta noche en el hospital. En fin... Yo veo sobre todo un drama personal. Es que me lo estoy imaginando. Yo personalmente ni me siento engañado ni nada parecido, pero la gente en youtube cuenta de sí mismo lo que le parece.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Sí. Ese es uno de ellos. El del Instituto legal forense de Cataluña, creo. Acabo de ver la defensa de Santiago ahora, y muy endeble. Un caso de un juez investigado y su mujer. ¿Es verdad lo que se cuenta de ese juez y su mujer? Pues puede ser verdad. Pero que sea verdad no implica que Mena tenga nada que ver. A lo mejor alguien espió al juez y su mujer y lo escribieron en notas atribuidas a... Una defensa muy endeble.
> 
> Por cierto, Santiago ha acabado esta noche en el hospital. En fin... Yo veo sobre todo un drama personal. Es que me lo estoy imaginando. Yo personalmente ni me siento engañado ni nada parecido, pero la gente en youtube cuenta de sí mismo lo que le parece.




COMO QUE HA ACABADO EN EL HOSPITAL ?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

HA VALE YA HE VISTO AL FINAL

nada que no se agobie.

ya veremos por donde sale todo esto.

Yo las cuentas las sigo viendo bastante aprovechables.

a las malas que se coma el marron don santiago  y aisle a santi de posibles cagadas

por españa ea


estoy seguro que hay material muy aprovechable

el material que valga se tiene que seguir haciendo valer


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

nuevo.
pero me pierdo en la trama
en resumen 

TAN IMPORTANTE ES HACER VALER LA INFORMACION CIERTA
COMO NO COMERSE INFORMACION NO CORRECTA 


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

​ 

*El juez Presencia recusa por segunda vez al juez Gadea aportando pruebas definitivas*

Ago 20, 2022 | Notas de prensa​ 



 

En este surrealismo absoluto en el que vive instalada la Justicia desde hace mucho tiempo, nos encontramos con sucesos más que sorprendentes, llamativos y muy, muy escandalosos que no podemos pasar por alto si queremos que en este país todos los españoles seamos realmente iguales ante la ley.

Joaquín Elias Gadea Francés, un juez acusado por el juez Presencia de hechos sumamente graves es, precisamente, el encargado de juzgar a Presencia por hacerse eco de unas denuncias presentadas en la asociación que este preside: ACODAP.

Y lo que es peor, demostrando que hay una falta de disimulo escandaloso, este juez no ha sido apartado de esta causa, a pesar de existir esa denuncia, con lo que se evidencia que no van a existir garantías legales en un asunto tan sumamente delicado como éste.

Pero a pesar de todas estas evidencias, el juez Fernando Presencia quiere seguir confiando en la imparcialidad de la Justicia y sigue presentando pruebas de sus acusaciones, que quiere compartir con toda la opinión pública. Y estas pruebas son ya absolutamente irrefutables. Documentos expedidos y firmados por las propias entidades bancarias que acreditarían:​
– 4 depósitos, de 100.000 euros cada uno, a nombre de Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés en el KAISER PARTNER BANK de Liechtenstein.​
– 30 depósitos, de 100.000 euros cada uno, a nombre de Jesús Moreno Baena, con Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés como autorizado, en el Butterfield Bank de Guernsey.​
– Información que pone de manifiesto que los 700.000 euros que Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés tiene depositados en 2 entidades bancarias, le fueron transferidos el 12 de noviembre de 2020 desde la entidad panameña BLADEX con cargo a una sociedad denominada BENIFOLD ESTATE INC, registrada en Panamá.​

Como decíamos hace unos días, la pelota está ahora en el tejado de la administración de justicia. Son ellos los que, desde este momento, deben demostrar su imparcialidad y si están dispuestos a esclarecer todos los hechos con todas las evidencias que están saliendo a la luz.

Descargar SEGUNDA RECUSACION JUEZ GADEA​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

pongo este poema como invocacion psicomagica
el video o el poema no lo relaciono trata sobre el expediente royuela
si no sobre el ESPIRITU QUE ANIMA a todo aquel que busca acabar para siempre con corrupcion y



*Ellos CREYERON que un león podía ser dominado*
_*Que un león podía ser despojado de su coraje
Que el propio león aprendería a arrodillarse
Que a un león no le importaría incluso si su línea muriera
Que el propio león aceptaría un trato así*_
*Al final....los que pensaro asi ....


se engañaron a sí mismos*


AL JUZGADO CENTRAL DE INSTRUCCIÓN NÚM. 6
DE MADRID
NIG: 28079 27 2 2022 0001528
DILIGENCIAS PREVIAS PROC. ABREVIADO 50 /2022
D. MIGUEL TORRES ÁLVAREZ, Procurador de los Tribunales, en nombre y
representación del Magistrado D. FERNANDO PRESENCIA CRESPO,
representación que se acredita en autos mediante Certificado de Inscripción de
Apoderamiento Apud-Acta en el Archivo Electrónico de Apoderamientos Judiciales
de Poder Especial para Recusación del Juez en el presente Procedimiento N.I.G
2807927220220001528, ante el Juzgado, bajo la dirección del Letrado de Sevilla Don
José Manuel Martín Leal, colegiado ICAS 10163, comparezco y como mejor proceda
en Derecho, respetuosamente
D I G O
Que habiendo recibido el Buzón de Denuncias anticorrupción de la
Asociación que preside mi representado (ACODAP) la NUEVA DENUNCIA
presentada ante la AEAT con fecha 08/08/22 por parte de Don ALBERTO ROYUELA
FERNÁNDEZ y Don JUAN MARTÍNEZ GRASA, que se acompaña como
documento nº 1, en virtud de la cual, se denuncia ante la Agencia Tributaria la
presunta existencia de cuentas en paraísos fiscales a nombre del Instructor en la
presente causa el juez Don Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés, por medio del presente
escrito y al amparo de lo dispuesto en el art. 217 y ss LOPJ, y dentro del término de
10 días, al derecho de esta parte se interesa LA RECUSACIÓN de D. JOAQUIN
ELIAS GADEA FRANCÉS, por la concurrencia de las causas 4ª, 10ª y 13ª del art. 219
LOPJ, de conformidad con los siguientes
MOTIVOS
PRIMERO Y ÚNICO.- VULNERACIÓN DEL DERECHO A UN JUEZ
IMPARCIAL EX ART. 24 CE.
Mediante Auto de 12/07/22 dictado en la presente causa, se ha llamado al
proceso en calidad de investigados a Don ALBERTO ROYUELA FERNÁNDEZ y a
Don JUAN MARTÍNEZ GRASA, quienes al amparo de la Directiva de la Unión
Europea 2019/1937 del Parlamento Europeo y del Consejo del 23 de octubre de 2019,
referente a la protección de las personas que informen sobre infracción del Derecho
de la Unión, así como el Convenio Civil y el Penal contra la corrupción del Consejo
de Europa, ambos de 1999, y la Convención de Naciones Unidas contra la
1

Corrupción (2003), pusieron en conocimiento y denunciaron ante la AEAT, el
08/08/22, con documentos expedidos el 1 de agosto de 2022, por los que se certificaría
por parte de las propias entidades financieras (con firma del director del banco), la
presunta existencia de los siguientes depósitos:
- 4 depósitos, de 100.000 euros cada uno, a nombre de Joaquín Elías
Gadea Francés en el KAISER PARTNER BANK de Liechtenstein.
- 30 depósitos, de 100.000 euros cada uno, a nombre de Jesús Moreno
Baena, con Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés como autorizado, en el
Buerfield Bank de Guernsey.
- Información que pone de manifiesto que los 700.000 euros que Joaquín
Elías Gadea Francés tiene depositados en 2 entidades bancarias, le
fueron transferidos el 12 de noviembre de 2020 desde la entidad
panameña BLADEX con cargo a una sociedad denominada BENIFOLD
ESTATE INC, registrada en Panamá.



Vemos, pues, que por parte de los investigados se está poniendo en
conocimiento de la Agencia Tributaria hechos nuevos, esto es, la existencia de un
presunto ilícito penal en que pudiere estar incurso el Instructor en la presente causa,
dicho con el debido respeto y en estrictos términos de defensa.



Esto es, a pesar del silencio de nuestra Constitución Española, se puede hablar
con toda propiedad de que el justiciable (mi representado y resto de investigados)
gozan de un verdadero "derecho a un Juez imparcial" que debe entenderse incluido en
el derecho fundamental a un proceso con todas las garantías (artículo 24.2 de la
Constitución Española). Aparece, por tanto, la imparcialidad judicial como elemento
consustancial a todo proceso, y en ella radica una de las más firmes garantías de un
proceso justo. Por tal motivo, el Tribunal Constitucional en la Sentencia 60/1995, de
17 Marzo (Fundamento jurídico 3º) destaca que la primera manifestación del derecho
a un proceso con todas las garantías "sin cuya concurrencia no puede siquiera
hablarse de la existencia de un proceso, es la de que el Juez o Tribunal, situado supra
partes y llamado a dirimir el conflicto, aparezca institucionalmente dotado de
independencia e imparcialidad"


. Asimismo el Tribunal Constitucional, en su sentencia
157/1993, de 6 de mayo ( 2.°), nos recuerda que tanto la abstención como la
recusación son remedios que sirven para asegurar la exigencia de imparcialidad del
Juez que se deriva del art. 24.2 C.E. y la confianza misma de los justiciables en una
justicia objetiva y libre, por lo tanto, fuera de toda sombra de prejuicio o prevención.
Es decir, la configuración del proceso como el instrumento mediante el cual se
permite la actividad de las partes y la del juzgado para alcanzar el juicio
jurisdiccional plasmada en la clásica definición -atribuida a Búlgaro- de

_"iudicium estactus ad minus trium personarum"
Bulgarus

_
 se caracteriza por la necesaria existencia de tres sujetos: 

dos partes que están en posiciones contrapuestas (demandante y
demandado; o acusador y acusado), 

y el Juez encargado de instruir y/o resolver la
cuestión litigiosa que debe tener una ausencia de interés con respecto a ambas partes
y al objeto procesal. 


Esta configuración del proceso garantiza plenamente el
principio de igualdad de armas procesales, según el cual las partes han de tener las
mismas posibilidades y cargas de alegación, prueba e impugnación; esto es, la
imparcialidad judicial comporta, en particular, el derecho de las partes de pretender
y esperar que el Juez les trate de igual modo, bajo el mismo plano de igualdad.
En el presente caso, los tres sujetos de la relación procesal la conforman las
siguientes personas:
a) Los querellantes/denunciantes: Jueces y Magistrados.
b) El Juez encargado de instruir.
c) Los investigados, quienes previamente han denunciado ante la AEAT
presuntas cuentas en paraísos fiscales de los sujetos a) y b).
El totum revolutum está servido.



Y el peligro de perderse la independencia judicial deviene evidente por la
propia naturaleza del compañerismo judicial, 
el conocido CORPORATIVISMO
JUDICIAL
 que conlleva “anteponer las que se consideran ventajas profesionales de un
cuerpo o sector profesional a los intereses del conjunto de los ciudadanos”, habida cuenta
pende sobre el Instructor la sospecha de convertirse en JUEZ Y PARTE desde el
mismo momento en que en vez de haber tres sujetos claramente diferenciados y
separados (denunciante, denunciado y juez), nos encontramos en que se difuminan
dos de aquellos en uno solo (corporativismo que significa a) = b)) dejando a c) (el
investigado que además ha denunciado ante Hacienda a los dos primeros) al albur
de la unidad y superioridad aplastante de aquellos, o lo que es igual, bajo el rodillo
de la cúpula judicial de todo un Estado.


La imparcialidad del Juez es una garantía tan esencial de la función
jurisdiccional que condiciona la existencia misma de ese quehacer; de ahí que más de
una vez se haya dicho, desde una perspectiva cuasifilosófica, que "sin Juez imparcial
no hay, propiamente, proceso jurisdiccional" (Sentencia Tribunal Constitucional número
60/1995, Fundamento jurídico 3), y la racional sospecha de que el Juez no es apto
para conocer de un asunto en concreto, al faltar la imprescindible equidistancia de
las partes, es motivo suficiente para que el Instructor se abstenga, pero como no
creemos que eso ocurra, por razones obvias, es por lo que nos vemos obligados a
plantear la presente recusación, entendida en su acepción procesal de acto por el que
el sujeto c) de la relación rechaza al instructor por tener razonable sospecha del
3

mismo (iudex suspectus) de que no va a perjudicar a sus compañeros de judicatura
ni va a ser objetivo frente a quien previamente le ha denunciado.
La figura de la recusación tiene su origen en tiempos remotos, y aun cuando
en el prístino proceso romano en que los jueces eran elegidos por las partes (nemo
iudex nisi qui inter adversarios convenisset), no se hacía notar su necesidad practica,
ésta se manifiesta con la implantación del sistema de designación por sorteo (en el
que se hacía valer mediante diversas fórmulas, entre las que autores de renombre
citan las de "Huncnolo, timidus est» y "Ejero, iniquus est»), reconociendo con
claridad tal institución la Ley 16 del título "De indicus» del Código, en la que se dice
"es manifiestísimo en Derecho que es lícito a los litigantes recursar a los jueces antes
de comenzar el pleito, para que todos se substancien sin sospecha, y esta doctrina es
recogida por importantes textos del Derecho Canónico y de nuestro Derecho
histórico (Fuero Juzgo, Ley 22, título I, libro II; Partidas, Ley 22, título IV, Partida III,
Fuero Real, Ley 9, título VII, Libro I; Novísima Recopilación, leyes 1 y 5, Título II,
Libro 81), siendo la característica más interesante de unos y otros la falta de una
enumeración taxativa de las tachas oponibles ("ca según es establecimiento de las
leyes antiguas, non ha porque lo dezir, si non quisiere», decían las Partidas; "por
alguna derecha razón», en el Fuero Real), criterio de libertad qué va a desaparecer
con la codificación (Compilación General, Leyes de Enjuiciamiento y Ley Orgánica
del Poder Judicial).



Resulta incontrovertible, pues, para el derecho moderno, el principio de que
para desempeñar la misión de juzgar el Juez no sólo ha de tener la capacidad y
competencia que las leyes exigen sino que además debe poseer lo que la doctrina
procesalista denomina legitimación del órgano jurisdiccional, esto es, aptitud
subjetiva en relación con un asunto en concreto, lo que se configura en un sentido
negativo como ausencia de circunstancias -de pasión e interés- que impidan conocer
con imparcialidad del asunto, con lo que se pretende lograr la incorruptibilidad,
rectitud y ecuanimidad que constituyen la propia esencia de tan alta función y
asegurar el prestigio de la Administración de Justicia, al robustecer la confianza que
los justiciables deben tener en el juzgador mediante la debida valoración de los
recelos o sospechas nacidas de la condición humana del Juez ( SS. 13 abril 1955, 5
noviembre 1956, 26 noviembre 1969, 17 febrero 1975, 24 marzo 1977, 4 julio y 11
diciembre 1978, 2 y 9 junio 1980 ), y si bien es cierto que las reglas para garantizar
dicha legitimación pueden adoptar modalidades varias, la evidente necesidad,
emanada de la praxis de revenir abusos eliminando posibles subterfugios
motivadores de fraudes legales ( SS. 4 y 6 julio 1978 ) y evitando que la función
pueda quedar prácticamente imposibilitada en su actuación ante la sospecha
sugerida por cualquiera de las partes (S. 6 de octubre de 1972), han aconsejado al
legislador patrio a prescindir de lo que fue una constante histórica (y que Celestino
III había consagrado con la fórmula "autem ratio dictat quo suspecti et inimici
4

iudices esse nonde-bent», quitando así valor a la enumeración contenida en la
Decretal Accedons), y adoptar el sistema de relación cerrada de las causas cuya
concurrencia crea la racional sospecha de que el Juez no es apto para conocer de un
asunto en concreto al faltar la imprescindible equidistancia de las partes, lo que
acarrea como consecuencia, bien la posibilidad de que el afectado se excluya "motu
propio» -abstención- o bien que tal apartamiento se produzca a denuncia o instancia
de persona legitimada al efecto -recusación-.
Es por ello que para recusar a un Juez se precisa alegar y probar una de las
causas expresadas en la Ley, lo que acontece en autos como venimos reiteradamente
poniendo de manifiesto. Por tanto la falta de la imprescindible equidistancia de las
partes supone la duda razonable de la posible imparcialidad del Magistrado Don
Joaquín Gadea,


 objetivamente justificada y por ende reales los temores de mi
mandante a no tener un proceso justo, habida cuenta además, nos encontramos antes
hechos nuevos (Denuncia de 08/08/22 ante la AEAT por dos investigados) que nada
tiene que ver con los que motivaron la anterior recusación planteada sobre este
Instructor (existencia del recusado en calidad de investigado en las Diligencias
Previas 800/2022 del Juzgado de Instrucción Nº 1 de Madrid, incoadas por denuncia
presentada por ACODAP).



Por todo ello se interesa LA RECUSACIÓN del Magistrado DON JOAQUÍN
ELÍAS GADEA FRANCÉS por la existencia de hechos nuevos en los que a nuestro
entender, concurren las causas 4ª, 10ª y 13ª del art. 219 LOPJ.
Por lo expuesto


SUPLICO AL JUZGADO tenga por presentado el presente escrito, con sus
copias, y por hechas las manifestaciones que contiene, se sirva admitirlo, y en su
virtud, ex art. 217 LOPJ dentro del plazo de 10 días y con la debida y especial
postulación se tenga por promovida LA RECUSACIÓN del Magistrado DON
JOAQUÍN ELÍAS GADEA FRANCÉS por los motivos expuestos y concurrencia de
las causas 4ª, 10ª y 13ª del art. 219 LOPJ, para que previo el trámite legal oportuno se
aparte de la instrucción y se encargue de la causa Juez o Magistrado libre de toda
sospecha de falta de imparcialidad, con cuanto más proceda en Derecho.
Y todo ello por ser de Justicia que respetuosamente pido en Sevilla, para
Madrid, a 16 de Agosto de dos mil veintidós.
La firma del Procurador es exclusivamente a los meros efectos de
representación y notificación vía LexNet. (Artículos 23.3, 152.2, 152.3.1a y 153 LEC)
LETRADO PROCURADOR​


----------



## Bimb0 (20 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Sí. Ese es uno de ellos. El del Instituto legal forense de Cataluña, creo. Acabo de ver la defensa de Santiago ahora, y muy endeble. Un caso de un juez investigado y su mujer. ¿Es verdad lo que se cuenta de ese juez y su mujer? Pues puede ser verdad. Pero que sea verdad no implica que Mena tenga nada que ver. A lo mejor alguien espió al juez y su mujer y lo escribieron en notas atribuidas a... Una defensa muy endeble.
> 
> Por cierto, Santiago ha acabado esta noche en el hospital. En fin... Yo veo sobre todo un drama personal. Es que me lo estoy imaginando. Yo personalmente ni me siento engañado ni nada parecido, pero la gente en youtube cuenta de sí mismo lo que le parece.



Si es la letra de Mena, tiene todo que ver. Si no lo es, que se demuestre. Basta con hacer una pericial en un juicio, cosa que lleva 30 años evitando.

De verdad que mareáis la perdiz con tonterías.


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Sí. Ese es uno de ellos. El del Instituto legal forense de Cataluña, creo. Acabo de ver la defensa de Santiago ahora, y muy endeble. Un caso de un juez investigado y su mujer. ¿Es verdad lo que se cuenta de ese juez y su mujer? Pues puede ser verdad. Pero que sea verdad no implica que Mena tenga nada que ver. A lo mejor alguien espió al juez y su mujer y lo escribieron en notas atribuidas a... Una defensa muy endeble.
> 
> Por cierto, Santiago ha acabado esta noche en el hospital. En fin... Yo veo sobre todo un drama personal. Es que me lo estoy imaginando. Yo personalmente ni me siento engañado ni nada parecido, pero la gente en youtube cuenta de sí mismo lo que le parece.




intoxicao de hash?


----------



## Bimb0 (20 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> intoxicao de hash?



Más bien el ataque de ansiedad por el vídeo de la matrix


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

yo confiaria mucho en el concepto " manifestacion".
la gente en general en españa esta aburrida del formato "mani"
por lo demas muy bien narrado y explicado para mi gusto
excepto las dudas con respecto a inmatrix. que yo si creo que es legitimo la llamda de atencion que hace a los problemas de raccord del relato.​


----------



## Decipher (20 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> acusa a D. Alberto Royuela de falsificar y crear el ER por odio y ganas de venganza contra Mena, lo pone a parir y a Santi de miserable para arriba,



Vaya, lo que se decía desde el principio, realmente no se podía saber.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (20 Ago 2022)

20-8-22
Santiago machaca a Inmatrix con el vídeo sobre los seguimientos ordenados por Mena al juez Lacaba y a su mujer, sobre la conducta sexual de ambos, mostrando notas donde se aprecia la letra indubitada de Ruiz. Inmatrix había dicho que Ruiz no existió, que era un invento de Alberto, como todo el Expediente Royuela. 

"INMATRIX: EL MAGISTRADO F. LACABA, SU MUJER Y LA "TEORÍA DEL PEDO INTRINCADO"."


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> 20-8-22
> Santiago machaca a Inmatrix con el vídeo sobre los seguimientos ordenados por Mena al juez Lacaba y a su mujer, sobre la conducta sexual de ambos, mostrando notas donde se aprecia la letra indubitada de Ruiz. Inmatrix había dicho que Ruiz no existió, que era un invento de Alberto, como todo el Expediente Royuela.
> 
> "INMATRIX: EL MAGISTRADO F. LACABA, SU MUJER Y LA "TEORÍA DEL PEDO INTRINCADO"."



pero siguen sin cuadrar de los organismos publicos

these is HUGE BREACH en la narrativa.

yo ahi le doy la razon a intematrix

no vale coger las piezas que interesen haciendo " cherrypicking" y descartar las que no cuadren .

respecto a lo de indubitada de mena .. donde se obtiene la induvitada ?


----------



## Monsieur George (20 Ago 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> 20-8-22
> Santiago machaca a Inmatrix con el vídeo sobre los seguimientos ordenados por Mena al juez Lacaba y a su mujer, sobre la conducta sexual de ambos, mostrando notas donde se aprecia la letra indubitada de Ruiz. Inmatrix había dicho que Ruiz no existió, que era un invento de Alberto, como todo el Expediente Royuela.
> 
> "INMATRIX: EL MAGISTRADO F. LACABA, SU MUJER Y LA "TEORÍA DEL PEDO INTRINCADO"."



¿Pero hay algún documento oficial y original con la letra de Ruiz para cotejar y comparar?

En toda esta historia creo que hay un 20% de verdad. Economías de la verdad, se llaman.

Hasta ahora el único que ha dicho cosas que son certeras, y os lo prometo, comprobables, fue el tal Doctor Papaya. Papaya mencionó a Mena. Y Papaya comentó que si hablaba de Alberto Royuela, "ardía twitter". De Santiago dijo que lo conoció en Villanova i Geltrú. Hablaba bien de él.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

directo

​


----------



## Bimb0 (20 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Pero hay algún documento oficial y original con la letra de Ruiz para cotejar y comparar?
> 
> En toda esta historia creo que hay un 20% de verdad. Economías de la verdad, se llaman.
> 
> Hasta ahora el único que ha dicho cosas que son certeras, y os lo prometo, comprobables, fue el tal Doctor Papaya. Papaya mencionó a Mena. Y Papaya comentó que si hablaba de Alberto Royuela, "ardía twitter". De Santiago dijo que lo conoció en Villanova i Geltrú. Hablaba bien de él.



Ayer dijo Santi que tenían pericial y letra original de Ruiz. No se si lo enseño porque no vi las tres horas, pero lo mencionó para callar a Inmatrix qUE cuestionaba lo mismo


----------



## Kill33r (21 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Por otro lado, hubo un supuesto escrito de Mena a MR en la que le avisaba de un gran acontecimiento mundial el 14 de febrero. Un mes después estalló la guerra de Ucrania. Es la única nota o escrito que más o menos se le puede dar verosimilitud.



Jajajajaja

Vete a mamarla mamarracho 

Eres como el mediocre bajo CI de clase, que mientras la profesora explica matemáticas y nombra el 2+2 , tu chillas fuerte y alto 4 

Arrastrando 3 trimestres de 0 en matemáticas


----------



## Eurostreamuno (21 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Pero hay algún documento oficial y original con la letra de Ruiz para cotejar y comparar?
> 
> En toda esta historia creo que hay un 20% de verdad. Economías de la verdad, se llaman.
> 
> Hasta ahora el único que ha dicho cosas que son certeras, y os lo prometo, comprobables, fue el tal Doctor Papaya. Papaya mencionó a Mena. Y Papaya comentó que si hablaba de Alberto Royuela, "ardía twitter". De Santiago dijo que lo conoció en Villanova i Geltrú. Hablaba bien de él.



Sí. En la pericial de Toulouse informes de Ruiz a Mena sobre el niño David Navarro no me deja adjuntar imágenes. Están en este vídeo "EL DIRECTO CON EL JUEZ PRESENCIA SE POSTPONE A MAÑANA. HOY ANALIZAMOS A INMATRIX"


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Ago 2022)

SEGUNDO EXACTO DONDE SANTI DEFIENDE EL TENER LA INDUBITADA ( CALIGRAFICA ) DEL FISCAL MENA

acabo te aterrizar en el tema, asi que estoy cogiendo el hillo aun



anticipo que a mi si me parece buena la albor de In the InMatrix . por que son dudas y objeciones legitimas.
que ademas ayudan a ver problemas , o cuestiones, que mejor verlas ahora, que no luego.


----------



## Pura Sangre (21 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Llego al foro creyendo que estaría petado de comentarios y no ha ni uno.
> 
> Ayer a partir de las 22 horas tuvo lugar un debate de acusaciones del ER que ni se como calificarlo.
> 
> ...




Pues en el video del Santi suelta unas cuantas perlas dignas de mención, como que apuntó a la cabeza de alguien con una pistola, o que su padre rescató a un March en una embajada iraní.

También dijeron en los inicios que Alberto conocía a los miembros del equipo de Mena, porque les había dado algún cursillo. Y en otro video dio un recadito a su agente inmobiliario "Manglano"

Está claro que los Royuela CALLAN mucho sobre ellos mismos. O trabajaron para el CNI o deberían trabajar de guionistas.


----------



## Bimb0 (21 Ago 2022)

Pura Sangre dijo:


> Pues en el video del Santi suelta unas cuantas perlas dignas de mención, como que apuntó a la cabeza de alguien con una pistola, o que su padre rescató a un March en una embajada iraní.
> 
> También dijeron en los inicios que Alberto conocía a los miembros del equipo de Mena, porque les había dado algún cursillo. Y en otro video dio un recadito a su agente inmobiliario "Manglano"
> 
> Está claro que los Royuela CALLAN mucho sobre ellos mismos. O trabajaron para el CNI o deberían trabajar de guionistas.



Royuela padre fue del servicio secreto de Franco, eso no es nada nuevo. Lo lógico es que mantuviera los contactos en la transición


----------



## luis76 (21 Ago 2022)

CÓMO ACABAR DE UNA VEZ POR TODAS CON EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA (2). BULO Y FRAUDE. LAS PERICIALES CALIGRÁFICAS


LA "PRUEBA" FUNDAMENTAL DEL EXPEDIENTE R NO ACREDITA QUE EL AUTOR DE LAS PRESUNTAS NOTAS SEA JOSÉ MARÍA MENA ÁLVAREZ. Una documental con más de 30.000 notas supuestamente redactadas por el ex fiscal José María Mena: hete aquí la característica aparentemente abrumadora del ER. ¿Cómo se demuestra, em




carrer-la-marca.eu


----------



## luis76 (21 Ago 2022)

Las periciales caligráficas son un fraude. El Expediente Royuela ya ha sido refutado y quienes siguen propalando ese bulo son unos estafadores. 









CÓMO ACABAR DE UNA VEZ POR TODAS CON EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA (2). BULO Y FRAUDE. LAS PERICIALES CALIGRÁFICAS


LA "PRUEBA" FUNDAMENTAL DEL EXPEDIENTE R NO ACREDITA QUE EL AUTOR DE LAS PRESUNTAS NOTAS SEA JOSÉ MARÍA MENA ÁLVAREZ. Una documental con más de 30.000 notas supuestamente redactadas por el ex fiscal José María Mena: hete aquí la característica aparentemente abrumadora del ER. ¿Cómo se demuestra, em




carrer-la-marca.eu


----------



## Existencia insoportable (21 Ago 2022)

Buenos días.

Me enteré hace poco del "expediente royuela" gracias a uno de estos "youtubers" que están hablando constantemente del tal Santiago Royuela.

A mí lo que me llama la atención es que de repente una turba de estos youtubers, casi todos cercanos o votantes de la BOCS, se han puesto a desacreditar el famoso "expediente" y a insultar a su difusor.

Desde la imparcialidad lo que saco en limpio de todo esto es que pareciera hay una campaña de descrédito hacia el tal Royuela y su expediente, a cuchillo y con una furia inusitada. No me extrañaría que las altas instancias estén alentando a sus peones a destruir el "expediente".

No tiene sentido que un tío con dinero y la vida solucionada se ponga a inventarse cosas porque sí, al punto de tener una causa abierta en la Audiencia Nacional que le podría llevar a la cárcel el resto de su vida y por la cual supuestamente se ha exiliado en el Líbano.


----------



## Kill33r (21 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Pero hay algún documento oficial y original con la letra de Ruiz para cotejar y comparar?
> 
> En toda esta historia creo que hay un 20% de verdad. Economías de la verdad, se llaman.
> 
> Hasta ahora el único que ha dicho cosas que son certeras, y os lo prometo, comprobables, fue el tal Doctor Papaya. Papaya mencionó a Mena. Y Papaya comentó que si hablaba de Alberto Royuela, "ardía twitter". De Santiago dijo que lo conoció en Villanova i Geltrú. Hablaba bien de él.





Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Pero hay algún documento oficial y original con la letra de Ruiz para cotejar y comparar?
> 
> En toda esta historia creo que hay un 20% de verdad. Economías de la verdad, se llaman.
> 
> Hasta ahora el único que ha dicho cosas que son certeras, y os lo prometo, comprobables, fue el tal Doctor Papaya. Papaya mencionó a Mena. Y Papaya comentó que si hablaba de Alberto Royuela, "ardía twitter". De Santiago dijo que lo conoció en Villanova i Geltrú. Hablaba bien de él.



2:08:07

Pvto vago


----------



## Debunker (21 Ago 2022)

luis76 dijo:


> Las periciales caligráficas son un fraude. El Expediente Royuela ya ha sido refutado y quienes siguen propalando ese bulo son unos estafadores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mira en vez de esos argumentos basados en que no se prueba la escritura de Mena porque la escritura de Mena que se aporta como real y cierta para comparar no está probada como que sea de Mena y por tanto las notas del ER en las periciales se compara con una escritura que no se sabe si es de Mena, eso tiene fácil solución.

Todo lo que hay que hacer es que, cualquier medio al que luego seguirán todos los medios y youtubers, publiquen una nota de Mena de 15 ó 20 líneas con la letra real y oficial de Mena en algún documento público, el mismo Mena ante acusaciones tan graves podría enviar una nota manuscrita a cualquier medio y decir señores el ER es mentira, esta es mi letra y las notas son falsas, la misma fiscalía de Cataluña donde Mena ejerció podría filtrar a la prensa la escritura real de Mena porque sin lugar a dudas la tienen, no puede ser de otra forma, te aseguro que el ER no duraba más de 5 minutos y se lo cargaban de un plumazo todo el ER incluídas las últimas denuncias de cuentas bancarias.

O sea ese artículo que enlazas no demuestra nada y es pura manipulación , es más manipulación que supuestamente pueda ser el ER.


----------



## Kill33r (21 Ago 2022)

luis76 dijo:


> Las periciales caligráficas son un fraude. El Expediente Royuela ya ha sido refutado y quienes siguen propalando ese bulo son unos estafadores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajaja me meo 

Ayer en el directo se juntaron 1717 personas 

No hay mucho directos en Youtube sin avisar que se junten ese número 

Hoy he bajado a ver cómo está la huerta que tengo en otro pueblo, y al encontrarme con el vecino de huertas, le digo que tal van los tomates, ya casi se acaba la temporada, y me dice, oye un día me hablaste de una trama judicial política y policial? Le digo si, Margarita Robles y la condena de expediente de Hacienda en Panamá y dinero Negro

Y me dice, mi hijo ayer vio a un juez en directo contando que tiene en Jacque a la sala vocal del poder judicial?

Jajajajajaja, sí efectivamente, tu hijo está viendo la misma película que la que te conté de hace 22 años 


Esto pita, cada día más ovejas piensa y se cuestionan cosas


----------



## Bimb0 (21 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Jajajaja me meo
> 
> Ayer en el directo se juntaron 1717 personas
> 
> ...



El artículo menciona a Jaume Farrerons, un funcionario comprado por el CNI del que Santi ya hablo ademas.
Probablemente el tal Farrerons ande por este hilo de vez en cuando,


----------



## Bimb0 (21 Ago 2022)

luis76 dijo:


> Las periciales caligráficas son un fraude. El Expediente Royuela ya ha sido refutado y quienes siguen propalando ese bulo son unos estafadores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saluda a Jaume Farrerons de mi parte


----------



## Kill33r (21 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Saluda a Jaume Farrerons de mi parte



Saludado


----------



## Monsieur George (21 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Mira en vez de esos argumentos basados en que no se prueba la escritura de Mena porque la escritura de Mena que se aporta como real y cierta para comparar no está probada como que sea de Mena y por tanto las notas del ER en las periciales se compara con una escritura que no se sabe si es de Mena, eso tiene fácil solución.
> 
> Todo lo que hay que hacer es que, cualquier medio al que luego seguirán todos los medios y youtubers, publiquen una nota de Mena de 15 ó 20 líneas con la letra real y oficial de Mena en algún documento público, el mismo Mena ante acusaciones tan graves podría enviar una nota manuscrita a cualquier medio y decir señores el ER es mentira, esta es mi letra y las notas son falsas, la misma fiscalía de Cataluña donde Mena ejerció podría filtrar a la prensa la escritura real de Mena porque sin lugar a dudas la tienen, no puede ser de otra forma, te aseguro que el ER no duraba más de 5 minutos y se lo cargaban de un plumazo todo el ER incluídas las últimas denuncias de cuentas bancarias.
> 
> O sea ese artículo que enlazas no demuestra nada y es pura manipulación , es más manipulación que supuestamente pueda ser el ER.



A mi hay una cosa que me sorprende. Tienen la escritura original de Mena, de Ruiz, y en base a esa escritura "original" hacen las periciales. El caso es que estamos leyendo notas de Zapatero, del que estoy seguro hay hasta por internet caligrafías originales suyas, y resulta que este no escribe personalmente las notas, las escribe su secretario...

Alguien está mintiendo, y alguien se lo está creyendo todo. Depende del grado de implicación, la verdad puede ser muy, muy dura de aceptar.


----------



## Bimb0 (21 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> A mi hay una cosa que me sorprende. Tienen la escritura original de Mena, de Ruiz, y en base a esa escritura "original" hacen las periciales. El caso es que estamos leyendo notas de Zapatero, del que estoy seguro hay hasta por internet caligrafías originales suyas, y resulta que este no escribe personalmente las notas, las escribe su secretario...
> 
> Alguien esta mintiendo, y alguien se lo está creyendo todo. Depende del grado de implicación, la verdad puede ser muy, muy dura de aceptar.



Hace ya tiempo que dijeron que no estaban seguros de si era su letra o no, que existía la posibilidad de una segunda caligrafía. El tema lo estudió Pedro Rosillo y es lo que concluyo, y el creo que era perito caligrafico

Por otra parte, si fuera mentira se querellaria. Yo no se como os cabe en la cabeza que alguien pueda calumniar a tanta gente en publico durante tantos años sin una sola represalia -oficial-


----------



## Monsieur George (21 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Hace ya tiempo que dijeron que no estaban seguros de si era su letra o no, que existía la posibilidad de una segunda caligrafía. El tema lo estudió Pedro Rosillo y es lo que concluyo, y el creo que era perito caligrafico
> 
> Por otra parte, si fuera mentira se querellaria. Yo no se como os cabe en la cabeza que alguien pueda calumniar a tanta gente en publico durante tantos años sin una sola represalia -oficial-



Pues por simple economía de la verdad. Ya te he dicho. Se está contando un 20% de la realidad. Aquí hay un tema de venganza personal desde el principio. Y nadie es trigo limpio. Quizá a lo mejor Santiago, que se ve envuelto en un "embolado" que lo flipas sin comerlo ni beberlo.

Sobre la fosa en la nave de Leganés... ¿Tan difícil es pagar con dinero al dueño de la nave para que te dejen meter un georádar?


----------



## Bimb0 (21 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Pues por simple economía de la verdad. Ya te he dicho. Se está contando un 20% de la realidad. Aquí hay un tema de venganza personal desde el principio. Y nadie es trigo limpio. Quizá a lo mejor Santiago, que se ve envuelto en un "embolado" que lo flipas sin comerlo ni beberlo.
> 
> Sobre la fosa en la nave de Leganés... ¿Tan difícil es pagar con dinero al dueño de la nave para que te dejen meter un georádar?



Estás haciendo preguntas que ya se han contestado. ¿Cuántos vídeos has visto? Llegas con una visión muy sesgada a conclusiones precipitadas sin ni siquiera tener toda la información.

Que nadie sea trigo limpio no significa que lo que cuentan sea mentira. Nadie es perfecto, ni los Royuela, pero nadie ha difamado a tanta gente durante tanto tiempo sin obtener respuesta. Navaja de Ockham, tus porcentajes no responden a un estudio pormenorizado, sino a sensaciones que te pueden dar en un momento concreto


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Saludado




le esta poniendo el culete como el fuelle de un acordeon


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Ago 2022)

que conste que yo la ultima tanda de cuentas no me la creo ( en cuanto su origen pristino )  pero bueno. a ver que nos cuentan.


*PATRICK MCDOWELL Y ZAPATERO PROPONEN A LA MINISTRA ROBLES ELIMINAR O LESIONAR AL JUEZ PRESENCIA*

​


----------



## Monsieur George (21 Ago 2022)

Otra pregunta que me hago. ¿Mena ya no escribe notas?


----------



## Kill33r (21 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Otra pregunta que me hago. ¿Mena ya no escribe notas?



Eres chica?

Solo te ha faltado poner " low batery "


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Otra pregunta que me hago. ¿Mena ya no escribe notas?



ni idea.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Ago 2022)

*MI REFLEXIÓN HASTA AHORA NO COMPARTIDA SOBRE EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA, NOTICIAS ESPAÑA HOY*
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Ago 2022)

*ANALISIS DEL SANTIAGO ROYUELA SOBRE LA OPINION DE LA CALIGRAFIA DEL FISCAL MENA DE PEDRO ROSILLO*

En resumen que Arconte tambien piensa que es casi mejor centrarse en el tema cuentas bancarias, que es mas facilmente objetivable y se puede hacer valer ante cualquiera
que el tema notas y tema caligrafico y origen de las mismas. por que es es un jardin

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Ago 2022)

en resumen para mi

no se si sera por frikismo tecnologico : pero me fio mas de las cosa informaticas ( que tambien puede ser falsificadas como las que mas )

que no de cosas como caligrafias​
> algo que vamos avanzando es que santi empieza a insinuar que cree, que podrian ser de alguna logia , si no la misma de alguno de los personajes de la trama, que le estan tricando las notas y filtrandolas

> yo por otro lado al principio : pensaba que eran escuchas TECNOLOGICAS de alguna agenci gorda de 3 letras => que luego se convertian en toda la historia de " las notas interceptadas" como " flyers" a " pizzinos" de la mafia ... pero masonicos.
y tambien por que no, notas filtradas por eso .... las mismas logias u organizaciones . pero quizas no todas. mezcla de todo pensaba yo.









Los pizzini el twitter de la mafia


Pizzini es una palabra derivada de la expresión siciliana pizzinu, "pequeño pedazo de papel ". Pizzini del mafioso Provenzano enviado...




elzo-meridianos.blogspot.com













< CIFRADO CESAR >

Los Pizzini se doblan para que su tamaño sea como el dedo meñique y así se pueda pasar de mano en mano de manera mas eficaz.
_*Pizzono manuscrito y codificado.*_ El pizzono (singular de pizzini ) puede ser manuscrito o mecanografiado. Tienen textos breves a veces cifrados. Esta forma de comunicación utilizada por la camorra para evitar el control policial, se hizo conocida en el mundo entero tras la detención del jefe supremo de la mafia siciliana, Bernardo Provenzano.
Provenzano utilizaba una versión del sistema de Cifrado César, llamado así por que Julio Cesar lo utilizaba en tiempos de guerra. A pesar de lo rudimentario del sistema, el capo consiguió tener a la policía despistada durante mas de 40 años.







*PERO A ESTAS ALTURAS.... SEA COMO FUERE : EL EMBROLLO DE LAS NOTAS....*
SI HUBIERA SIDO PARA INTRODUCIR OTRAS PRUEBAS MAS " DURAS "

casi que parece mejor centrarse en las pruebas mas duras y no usar las notas como " si fueran la biblia" y "la guia" de todo
por que te puedes encontrar de todo. que te las esten dando mal.
que te las esten dando 1 buena 1 mala
que te las den con agenda.
que las haya con informacion veraz pero totalmente "creada ad hoc" la nota.
en fin. toda una serie de convianciones que puede ser fatidicas XD

asi que casi mejor AFINZAR LOS PIES EN TERRENO FIRME y lo demas seria añadiduras y no al reves​


----------



## Debunker (22 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *PERO A ESTAS ALTURAS.... SEA COMO FUERE : EL EMBROLLO DE LAS NOTAS....*
> SI HUBIERA SIDO PARA INTRODUCIR OTRAS PRUEBAS MAS " DURAS "
> 
> casi que parece mejor centrarse en las pruebas mas duras y no usar las notas como " si fueran la biblia" y "la guia" de todo
> ...



Sin notas no habría ER , no habría relato, serían incomprensibles los datos bancarios que aparecen ahora cuando ya está explicado toda la trama de donde procede ese dinero que ni más ni menos es de crímenes y todo tipo de delitos, hasta hace 40 años más o menos y de toda la historia, un escrito a mano era la máxima prueba que se podía presentar en un litigio, una simple firma cerraba y certificaba los mayores acuerdos a los que, el hombre llegaba, ahora con la tecno le dais más importancia a una grabación sea de audio o de imágenes, pero esas pruebas, si se pretender hacer un montaje, pueden ser más manipuladas que una nota escrita, es más fácil manipular una voz en un audio o hacer un montaje de imágenes que, falsificar una escritura, eso lo estamos viendo de continuo en el conflicto de Ucrania, por mencionar algo de lo mucho que hay. 

A mí lo que me chirría del ER es esta segunda parte con la conspiración internacional judeo-masónica y lo de Santi en El Líbano ya es no va más y como esta segunda parte me parece inverosímil , para mi pone en dudas todo el ER , pero no que los Royuelas hayan inventando y falsificado todo el ER, sino que han sido engañados, y más me inclino a que han sido engañados en esta segunda parte que destruiría la primera. 

Toda la trama e historia del ER es demasiado abundante, es colosal , tanto por historias delictivas como por notas y datos que no olvidemos que se publican domicilios , teléfonos, profesión de cientos de personajes que aparecen en una determinada historia e historias hay miles, entre ellas los asesinatos de más de 2.000 personas , una abundancia innecesaria, con 100 crímenes hubieran tenido bastante.

Y lo principal, a nadie ni cuerdo ni loco se le ocurre ir a un juzgado a denunciar con pruebas falsas y mucho menos atacar en público denunciando continuamente , todos los días desde hace 3 años, los peores delitos de los 3 poderes de un estado + los medios que también se han denunciado y todo ello con pruebas falsas, eso es un auto suicidio absurdo cuyo desenlace haría más fuerte al estado y llevaría a los Royuelas a la miseria absoluta y a la cárcel con un riesgo grave de morir de malas maneras en la cárcel y como mínimo sufrir abusos muy crueles.

En cuanto a los espectadores, como yo , si el ER es falso aprenderemos de hasta donde puede llegar una mente humana enloquecida y nos olvidaremos del mismo en un mes, pero si es cierto, menuda mierda somos que aceptamos una esclavitud de crímenes , delitos , saqueo de nuestros impuestos y sobre todo destrucción de nuestro país porque una mafia de esas características gobernando, destruirá al completo nuestra sociedad y nación, vamos que ni Nerón en su apogeo fueron tan criminales y corruptos como lo que denuncia el ER.


----------



## Existencia insoportable (22 Ago 2022)

Es decir que se inventan todo y juegan vilmente con la muerte de un hijo y hermano porque sí. Es decir que el tío se inventa una historia de años que le lleva a la Audiencia Nacional y se raja al Líbano porque sí. 

Me parece que los que están equivocados son los detractores. Y si tan convencidos están, pues que dejen al tal Royuela hablar. A mi lo que me parece sospechoso es la avalancha de voxeros desacreditandole a cuchillo, como que alguien hubiera dado la orden antes de que les salpique algún asunto turbio.


----------



## Bimb0 (22 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> A mí lo que me chirría del ER es esta segunda parte con la conspiración internacional judeo-masónica y lo de Santi en El Líbano ya es no va más y como esta segunda parte me parece inverosímil , para mi pone en dudas todo el ER , pero no que los Royuelas hayan inventando y falsificado todo el ER, sino que han sido engañados, y más me inclino a que han sido engañados en esta segunda parte que destruiría la primera.



De esta segunda parte se han sacado también cuentas bancarias, nombres y datos muy concretos. Además, Mena le escribe a Margarita Robles hablándole de Soros y un "potente grupo financiero estadounidense", no es Zapatero el primero que lo menciona. Santiago ya ha dejado caer que se sabe que McDowell es un masón y que van tras su pista. Es demasiado cutre todo, muy "torrentil", pero eso es lo que lo hace creíble en mi opinión.


----------



## Debunker (22 Ago 2022)

Contesta a esto que escribo en mi post, que haya algunos errores que además pueden ser explicados, hay en contra decenas de miles de datos que no pueden ser rehusados, pero suponiendo que el ER fuera un invento de miles de mentiras :

*"Y lo principal, a nadie ni cuerdo ni loco se le ocurre ir a un juzgado a denunciar con pruebas falsas y mucho menos atacar en público denunciando continuamente , todos los días desde hace 3 años, los peores delitos de los 3 poderes de un estado + los medios que también se han denunciado y todo ello con pruebas falsas, eso es un auto suicidio absurdo cuyo desenlace haría más fuerte al estado y llevaría a los Royuelas a la miseria absoluta y a la cárcel con un riesgo grave de morir de malas maneras en la cárcel y como mínimo sufrir abusos muy crueles."*

Qué explicación puedes darle a lo que digo?, lo que digo no es especulativo de si será o no será, si las pruebas son falsas no hay otra, lo que les espera a los Royuelas es un hecho.


----------



## Monsieur George (22 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Sin notas no habría ER , no habría relato, serían incomprensibles los datos bancarios que aparecen ahora cuando ya está explicado toda la trama de donde procede ese dinero que ni más ni menos es de crímenes y todo tipo de delitos, hasta hace 40 años más o menos y de toda la historia, un escrito a mano era la máxima prueba que se podía presentar en un litigio, una simple firma cerraba y certificaba los mayores acuerdos a los que, el hombre llegaba, ahora con la tecno le dais más importancia a una grabación sea de audio o de imágenes, pero esas pruebas, si se pretender hacer un montaje, pueden ser más manipuladas que una nota escrita, es más fácil manipular una voz en un audio o hacer un montaje de imágenes que, falsificar una escritura, eso lo estamos viendo de continuo en el conflicto de Ucrania, por mencionar algo de lo mucho que hay.
> 
> A mí lo que me chirría del ER es esta segunda parte con la conspiración internacional judeo-masónica y lo de Santi en El Líbano ya es no va más y como esta segunda parte me parece inverosímil , para mi pone en dudas todo el ER , pero no que los Royuelas hayan inventando y falsificado todo el ER, sino que han sido engañados, y más me inclino a que han sido engañados en esta segunda parte que destruiría la primera.
> 
> ...



Los teléfonos y los domicilios podían conseguirse desde las páginas blancas de Telefónica. Las de antes. Desconozco si alguna vez publicaron números de móvil. Pero si eran teléfonos con marcación fija, bastaba el antiguo listín. Allí tenías nombres, apellidos y dirección.


----------



## Bimb0 (22 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Los teléfonos y los domicilios podían conseguirse desde las páginas blancas de Telefónicas. Las de antes. Desconozco si alguna vez publicaron números de móvil. Pero si eran teléfonos con marcación fija, bastaba el antiguo listín. Allí tenías nombres, apellidos y dirección.



¿Qué ganarían inventándose todo?
¿Y cómo explicas los números de teléfono móvil?


----------



## Monsieur George (22 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> ¿Qué ganarían inventándose todo?
> ¿Y cómo explicas los números de teléfono móvil?



¿Alguna vez publicaron números de móvil? Si es así, no tengo explicación. Porque la única manera de saberlos es que alguien te los de. Eso sí que sería muy rebuscado. ¿Se dieron números de móvil?


----------



## Bimb0 (22 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Alguna vez publicaron números de móvil? Si es así, no tengo explicación. Porque la única manera de saberlos es que alguien te los de. Eso sí que sería muy rebuscado. ¿Se dieron números de móvil?



Pues claro, de hecho tuvo que censurarlos junto con las direcciones.
Mira el 10:15 de este vídeo


----------



## Bimb0 (22 Ago 2022)

La explicación es que todo es verdad, nada más sencillo. Por mucho menos hay gente en la cárcel.


----------



## Monsieur George (22 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Pues claro, de hecho tuvo que censurarlos junto con las direcciones.
> Mira el 10:15 de este vídeo



Gracias.


----------



## Kill33r (22 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Los teléfonos y los domicilios podían conseguirse desde las páginas blancas de Telefónica. Las de antes. Desconozco si alguna vez publicaron números de móvil. Pero si eran teléfonos con marcación fija, bastaba el antiguo listín. Allí tenías nombres, apellidos y dirección.



Se han publicado 2 móviles de 1998 de airtel 

Comprobados por mí, no te voy a decir en qué trabajo, pregunta en la casa a las papelines

Jijiji

Por cierto vengo de la esteticién, suelo hacerme las ingles al laser, uno no es muy agraciado pero me gusta sentirme limpio por dentro, luego suelo ir seguido a misa de 9.30h 

Pues no te lo creerás pero la chica nueva de la esteticién, CONOCE EL ER, tiene unos 36 años, y es brutal, vivió en Barcelona y conoce a María Mena Maite

Casi me da un infarto, conoce a la hija de Mena, por fiestas y fiestones, compartieron varias veces proveedores 


No ha hablado mucho, cohibida, por la jefa supongo, pero le he dicho que ya hablaré os más, al irme he pagado a la jefa, he pedido hora para octubre, y le he dicho que por favor le haga fija a la chica, y le he dado 40 euros de propina

Esto pita, cada día cada noche, el ER actúa como los hilos de chapapote de Mariano Rajoy en el prestige 

Se extienden y se unen en la costa

Q.C.D


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Ago 2022)

lo importante ahora para mi. es que estan estos numeros de cuentas y certificados bancarios

como el del juez Gadea.

y la ley es clara, no puedes condenar a nadie sin investigarla

o con una falsa instruccion donde el juez es juez y parte interesada.

A mi el expediente royuela NO me interesanta tanto como " cronica negra". de relato de crimenes y escaparate de la mente criminal..

si no que me interesea por ver, si fuerza cambios estructurales positivos en el modelo de sociedad

si queremo suna sociedad que funcione. hay que acabar con la corrupcion y los juegos de poder ocultos, por que si no ya vemos lo que pasa.

son capaces de llevarnos a la EXTINCION com sociedades

ES DECIR:

a) LA CORRUPCION YA NO ROBA O MATA A UNOS MILES

b) LA CORRUPCION AHORA ES CAPAZ DE INTENTAR INOCULAR GRAFENO Y MODIFICADORES DEL ADN AL 60% DE LA POBLACION

ASESINAR A TODOS LOS ANCIANOS DE RESIDENCIAS CON MORFINA ( LOS MAS AFORTUNADO) o de hambre

c) ALTERAR EL ADN DE TODA LA POBLACION CON FINES DE " TRANSHUMANISMO" solo entendibles en los cultos sectarios que llamamos " satanicos" ocultistas

y verdaderos crimes en masa que exceden en mucho a lo que se achaco " a Hitler" y " los nazis"

______________________________________________________________________________________

En ese sentido : si sabemos que :



A) biean sea por gatopardismo

B) O aunque fuere por "ordo ab chaos" en plan cartas de Albert Pike de crear colapso social para que " la masas abracen las religion luciferina despues de ver como colapsa todo"


C) bien sean por planes genuinos y atenticos de tumbar las estructuras nuevas y sustituilas por unas realmente funcionales y mejores


ESTA CLARO QUE SON MUCHAS LAS FUERZAS DE ACUERDO EN TUMBAR LAS VIEJAS ESCTRUTURAS.
Y ESTA CLARO QUE ESA DINAMICA SE ENMARCARIA ESTO DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA

es decir, lo que tienen que tener claro los que esten butacas en el actual modelo

es que las butacas les van a bailar y muchos van a caer de sus puestos. posiblemente con grandes partes de las estructuras y modelos de poder actuales ( modelo bancario , etc, .... )

por que es asi. Y lo quieren unos, lo quieren otros y lo quieren tambien los de mas alla.


----------



## Monsieur George (22 Ago 2022)

Pues nada, @Kill33r , cuando vuelvas otra vez a la esteticien, pregúntale si lo de la paliza y lo de su novio fue cierto.


----------



## Debunker (22 Ago 2022)

Bueno me he dado una vuelta por las noticias del mundo y las tendencias y la verdad es que, la realidad supera la ficción, menuda escabechina están haciendo las vacunas, y menudos los planes que tienen y ya en marcha para el mundo occidental, la degradación moral de la sociedad es infinita, han llegado al máximo de lo máximo, encima con posibilidades de una guerra global porque hacer, hacen todo lo posible para que una gran guerra suceda y eso los de nuestro bando, supongo que la gente un año antes de la IGM o IIGM no podían imaginar que esas terribles guerras fueran a ocurrir, mayor crimen y corrupción es imposible.

Eso viene a decirme que los hdp que gobiernan son los grandes mentirosos, corruptos y esquizofrénicos , los Royuelas son angelitos a su lado, y recapacito sobre los argumentos de Inmatrix y me doy cuenta que son subjetivos, sus datos son lo de 1) Arimany que hay una nota como jefe de un organismo que aún no existía, pero ya estaba planeada su existencia que además era volcar la actividad del existente al nuevo nombre pero la misma cosa con diferente nombre y ambas denominaciones parecidas.

2) era imposible que Mena y Ruiz pudieran acometer tanto asesinato y tanta actividad

Cuando Mena se va a retirar ordena la muerte de todos sus colaboradores del hampa, sus sicarios, unos 50 o más, no recuerdo, que eran los que hacían el trabajo sucio divididos en cuadrillas que, Ruiz solo ordenaba a sus 3-4 subalternos y estos a sus cuadrillas. 

Y ya está porque el resto es todo subjetivo negando la existencia de Ruiz del que dice que tiene letra de señora de la limpieza y nunca existió, pero Santi muestra escritos oficiales del tal Ruiz y su indudable letra y los documentos que Santi publica son irrefutables, niega las pruebas caligráficas tanto de Mena como de Ruiz , con un argumento muy infantil, es decir yo escribo dos notas y voy a un perito a que me diga si ambas notas son escritas por la misma persona, naturalmente me dirán que sí, entiendo que si Inmatrix tiene contactos políticos podría haber usado su contacto para recabar un escrito de Mena , Mena por huevos, por ser fiscal jefe de Cataluña y por miles de cosas más, como todo kiski ,debe tener su escritura abundantemente en juzgados y otros lugares y todo lo que tendrían que hacer los detractores del ER es publicar la letra de Mena y-o Mena filtrar su letra a cualquiera de los medios que atacan el ER para demostrar que la letra de las notas del ER son falsas, pues que lo hagan tanto Inmatrix como otros o el mismo Mena. La Inmatrix no tiene ni siquiera ese poder de investigación que no es tan difícil mas bien lo contrario pero bajo argumentos subjetivos que apuntan a intereses privados por haber sido ofendida por Santi que es único para crearse enemigos , utiliza demagogia a puntapalas, datos ni uno.

Dice Inmatrxi que tiene el jake mate del ER, lo espero con impaciencia, de momento su denuncia contra el ER es una pura mierda y dice muy mal de ella porque por encima de rencillas personales, está la gravedad del ER que es de cojones para arriba. 



Monsieur George dijo:


> Los teléfonos y los domicilios podían conseguirse desde las páginas blancas de Telefónica. Las de antes. Desconozco si alguna vez publicaron números de móvil. Pero si eran teléfonos con marcación fija, bastaba el antiguo listín. Allí tenías nombres, apellidos y dirección.



Sí eso lo sabemos y más yo que tengo años, pero todos esos datos están encuadrados en historias difíciles de inventar


----------



## Debunker (22 Ago 2022)

*Parte oficial de guerra nº 11. Carta abierta a los policías locales en defensa de España*


Parte oficial de guerra de 21/08/2022. Tercer año triunfal

Primero fueron los militares y guardias civiles (1), los llamados a defender España. Después fue la Policía Nacional (2). Hoy les ha tocado el turno a los policías locales.

Se adjunta a continuación copia del escrito enviado por registro a los jefes de policía local de todas las capitales españolas, que incluía copia de las denuncias contra Marlaska, Robles, Casteleiro (CNI) y Gámez (GC), adjuntas al final de este parte y que están colgadas en la página de ACODAP. 


*Sirva el presente parte como carta abierta a todos los agentes.*

Estos agentes de policía también cobran su sueldo para cumplir y hacer cumplir la ley. Y si denuncian con celo ridículas infracciones a las ordenanzas municipales, con mucho más celo deberían denunciar los gravísimos delitos que ahora se les notifican. Caso contrario demostrarían una reprobable conducta: muy valientes contra el pequeño, y muy cobardes contra el grande.

*Quien quiera colaborar con ACODAP puede hacer sus ingresos en la cuenta: IBAN ES68 2048 3126 3934 0001 3011*


Decía Napoleón que “las guerras se hacen con tres cosas. Dinero, dinero y más dinero. Hay guerras más baratas, pero suelen perderse”.


*Instancia enviada*:

AL JEFE DE LA POLICIA LOCAL

(Datos personales) comparezco y expongo

1º) Que el art. 29 de la Constitución establece como derecho fundamental el de petición, regulado en la Ley Orgánica 4/2001. En ambas normas se ampara este escrito.

2º) El personal a sus órdenes denuncia todos los días, sin que les tiemble el pulso, infracciones de gravedad ridícula. Por ello no espero que le tiemble a Vd. por denunciar los hechos que pongo a continuación en su conocimiento, donde lo que se pone en cuestión es la propia supervivencia de España. 


3º) Como se detalla en los 4 documentos anexos, relativos a posibles delitos cometidos por el Ministro del Interior, la Ministra de Defensa, la Directora del CNI y la Directora General de la Guardia Civil, se muestran en las redes sociales pruebas que, de ser ciertas, indicarían que en España los tres poderes del Estado, el Ejecutivo, el Legislativo y el Judicial, están controlados mediante sobornos por bastardos poderes extranjeros con base en Miami. Esta servidumbre significaría que sus decisiones no atienden el interés genuino de España, sino el de sus pagadores. En cascada, las órdenes emanadas de estas autoridades, beneficiarían a esos intereses, en perjuicio claro de España, y si Vd. y sus subordinados las obedecen, exactamente igual. Los modelos originales están accesibles en la página web de ACODAP (Asociación contra la corrupción y en defensa de la Acción Pública): Kit de DENUNCIA ¡¡Tu ayuda y colaboración es IMPRESCINDIBLE!!

4º) Todos los ciudadanos españoles tenemos, de acuerdo a lo dispuesto en el art. 264 de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal, el deber de denunciar esos hechos delictivos, sin obligación de probar su veracidad. 


5º) Los agentes de la policía tienen especialmente cualificado ese deber de defensa del orden legal y constitucional y de investigación del delito, además, por lo dispuesto en los arts. 5.1.a y c y 11.1.g de la L.F.C.S y art 2º del RD 769/1987. La policía local es colaborador de las FCSE en materia de policía judicial, de acuerdo a lo dispuesto en el art. 29.2 LFCS.


6º) Como prueba somera de la publicidad de los delitos gravísimos que aquí se mencionan, pueden consultarse los canales de telegram siguientes:


Alvise Pérez: Alvise Pérez
Expediente Royuela: Expediente Royuela Canal Oficial
ACODAP: ACDAP (CANAL OFICIAL)
7º) Como botones de muestra de esa posible pérdida de soberanía e independencia, basten estos 3:



A) Si la información filtrada en esos canales es cierta, se deduce que el criminal atentado del 11-M, que conmocionó a España con alrededor de 200 muertos, fue organizado y perpetrado por agentes de la OTAN, a la que pertenece España, encubiertos por el ejercicio CMX 2004 y por nuestras propias FCS. 
EdaTV News

NATO Press Release(2004)022


La actuación de nuestro gobierno, cediendo ilegalmente la soberanía del Sahara Occidental a Marruecos, que ha ocasionado las lógicas represalias argelinas en el suministro de gas, habría sido dictada desde una mafia norteamericana, con el objetivo de hundir nuestra economía y permitir a empresas yanquis vendernos sus hidrocarburos a precio astronómico.



El incomprensible apoyo de nuestro gobierno y todo el parlamento a un dictador criminal, como Zelenski, y unas sanciones económicas, supuestamente contra Rusia, pero que de hecho hunden nuestra economía (no la rusa) y llevan a España a la ruina y al caos social, que sólo encuentran explicación con la noticia siguiente:
Seria advertencia de ACODAP a todos los diputados y senadores de España tras estudiar una relevante información que obra en su poder - El Diestro


*8º) No es cuestión de fe, de creer o dudar de lo que afirman esos canales de difusión. Se trata de que los obligados a velar por la legalidad y el orden constitucional –Vd. incluido- cumplan su obligación.*


Por todo ello le SOLICITO que, en su propio nombre o en representación de la institución a la que pertenece, investigue los hechos delictivos que se describen en esos canales de difusión, o cuando menos los ponga en conocimiento de la justicia, a fin de que pueda determinarse su falsedad y cesen los infundios, o su veracidad y se puedan depurar las responsabilidades a que haya lugar._ Fiat iustitia et ruat caelum_.

A 20 de agosto de 2022.









Parte oficial de guerra nº 11. Carta abierta a los policías locales en defensa de España - El Diestro


Parte oficial de guerra nº 11. Carta abierta a los policías locales en defensa de España




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Existencia insoportable (22 Ago 2022)

Que vergüenza lo que le están haciendo a este pobre señor. Que además de haber perdido un hermano, pasarse 10 años en prisión y tener que huir de la corruptela española, ahora tenga que soportar una piara de descerebrados que se han propuesto destruirle mediante bullying por redes sociales.

Gente que se supone adulta, madura y con dos dedos de frente. Que vergüenza señores. Que vergüenza de país y de sociedad.


----------



## Bimb0 (22 Ago 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> Que vergüenza lo que le están haciendo a este pobre señor. Que además de haber perdido un hermano, pasarse 10 años en prisión y tener que huir de la corruptela española, ahora tenga que soportar una piara de descerebrados que se han propuesto destruirle mediante bullying por redes sociales.
> 
> Gente que se supone adulta, madura y con dos dedos de frente. Que vergüenza señores. Que vergüenza de país y de sociedad.



Si alguien puede aguantarlo es él, yo creo. Es de otra pasta, como su padre


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (22 Ago 2022)

Seguid donando para hachis, el Libano tiene una hiperinflacion sana y el dinero no cae de los arboles.

Adelante y difusion, a ver si le acaba pasando como al hermano, sobredosis por monguer, como todos los drogadictos de mierda.


----------



## Kill33r (22 Ago 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Seguid donando para hachis, el Libano tiene una hiperinflacion sana y el dinero no cae de los arboles.
> 
> Adelante y difusion, a ver si le acaba pasando como al hermano, sobredosis por monguer, como todos los drogadictos de mierda.








__





La compra de coca con el fondo de los ERE pone en aprietos a la Junta







www.publico.es


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (22 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, el fondo del Expediente Monguer funciona igual, pilla dinero para una supuesta buena causa y se lo gasta en putas, casinos y hachis.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (22 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Estás haciendo preguntas que ya se han contestado. ¿Cuántos vídeos has visto? Llegas con una visión muy sesgada a conclusiones precipitadas sin ni siquiera tener toda la información.
> 
> Que nadie sea trigo limpio no significa que lo que cuentan sea mentira. Nadie es perfecto, ni los Royuela, pero nadie ha difamado a tanta gente durante tanto tiempo sin obtener respuesta. Navaja de Ockham, tus porcentajes no responden a un estudio pormenorizado, sino a sensaciones que te pueden dar en un momento concreto



30-6-22
Relación de expedientes, según la numeración dada por D. Alberto, publicados en la segunda quincena de junio de 2022 (16 expedientes).
Junto con los publicados el 16-6-22, (  ), los números de los expedientes publicados, en orden ascendente, desde el 526 hasta el 1083, en total 174. Suponen un 31 % del total, que van desde 526 a 1083. 1083-526= 557. 174/557= 31,24%


----------



## Kill33r (22 Ago 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Si, el fondo del Expediente Monguer funciona igual, pilla dinero para una supuesta buena causa y se lo gasta en putas, casinos y hachis.



Tienes alergia a decir poder político corrupto?


Esto va de regalo, me encanta un toque de autotune en estos vídeos,para desnudar HDLGP


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (22 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Tienes alergia a decir poder político corrupto?
> 
> 
> Esto va de regalo, me encanta un toque de autotune en estos vídeos,para desnudar HDLGP



Adelante y Donacion para hachis, putas y casinos.

Patrick me ha dicho que eres un hijo de puta y los sombreros blancos me recomiendan follarme a tu madre, por orden de Mena, esta todo en las notas.


----------



## Kill33r (22 Ago 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Adelante y Donacion para hachis, putas y casinos.
> 
> Patrick me ha dicho que eres un hijo de puta y los sombreros blancos me recomiendan follarme a tu madre, por orden de Mena, esta todo en las notas.











El ministro andorrano Xavier Espot fue pillado en un coche con drogas - El triangle


En el momento de los hechos, en 2011, era juez




www.eltriangle.eu





Todo mi excedente de ahorro va para presencia, acodap y los royuela

Además con lo que me ahorro de inmatrix Nostrar TV exfarlopero, y el camionero miedoso, tengo para stickers de los directos de ER

Esta todo cuadrado


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> El ministro andorrano Xavier Espot fue pillado en un coche con drogas - El triangle
> 
> 
> En el momento de los hechos, en 2011, era juez
> ...




Cacadap, venga sigue donando para la farla de ese corrupto y los trankis de su charo que tu puedes.


----------



## Bimb0 (22 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Cacadap, venga sigue donando para la farla de ese corrupto y los trankis de su charo que tu puedes.



Y dale con la cantinela.

Por 50€ llevarás años aquí echando la peta


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Y dale con la cantinela.
> 
> Por 50€ llevarás años aquí echando la peta




No es la pasta, es la traicion y sabes que hacemos los fascistas con los traidores? Pues ya lo sabes


----------



## Kill33r (22 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Cacadap, venga sigue donando para la farla de ese corrupto y los trankis de su charo que tu puedes.



Empiezas a perder la entereza en tus últimos 66,6 Post en el derribo de ER 

Supongo que será frustrante ver que cada día aumentan los donantes de presencia, acodap y ER ?

Me recuerdas al hijo de Conde pumpido cuando hablo con la familia, y le tuvieron que aceptar que su padre, su ídolo en la tierra, había mandado asesinar, aún siendo grado 27 de la logia de Mena

ni si quiera era grado +30 

hoy agacha la cabeza, como dije aquí donde un abogado conocido, coincide con él


es desgarrador , como las noches de mimitos se marlaska, donde el placer acaba en Betadine y tiritas de silicona para tapar todo el abuso de sacar lentejas


----------



## Bimb0 (22 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> No es la pasta, es la traicion y sabes que hacemos los fascistas con los traidores? Pues ya lo sabes



Por 50€ hay que matar al único juez que le planta cara al PSOE


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Por 50€ hay que matar al único juez que le planta cara al PSOE



Pero si el es un puto sociata, que me estas contando.

Su padre corrupto ya era antifranquista el deshonroso.

Al psiquiatrico con el ya!


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Empiezas a perder la entereza en tus últimos 66,6 Post en el derribo de ER
> 
> Supongo que será frustrante ver que cada día aumentan los donantes de presencia, acodap y ER ?
> 
> ...




Frsutrante va a ser para vosotros cuando ese querulante demente y megalomano biprevaricador sea ingresado o bien en el psiquiatrico que merece o bien en prision, que tambien la merece.


----------



## Bimb0 (22 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pero si el es un puto sociata, que me estas contando.
> 
> Su padre corrupto ya era antifranquista el deshonroso.
> 
> Al psiquiatrico con el ya!



Nadie se libra, pero nadie planta cara al PSOE


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Nadie se libra, pero nadie planta cara al PSOE



Nosotros los falangistas


----------



## Kill33r (22 Ago 2022)

Soy gay reciente, aunque las cintas de correr me las pago con mi sudor previo tributacion








Marlaska instala una cinta de correr para su casa a cargo de las arcas públicas


Desde el Ministerio argumentan que no puede hacer ejercicio en la "vía pública" por seguridad y que ya había una máquina en la sede, pero que se estropeó y se ha "renovado"




www.elconfidencial.com





Soy autónomo con 1 abuelo de cabo verde y una abuela de Mali

Inmigrante con NIE empieza por la letra Y

Tengo más rabo que el diablo, pero jamás me ha detenido una pareja de la GC en un parque de chaperos con los pantalones por los tobillos y la comisura de los labios llena de sabor blanco en Bilbao como a otros magistrados 

Mi padre me contó los 46 artículos del periódico "Arriba", con firma de Jakim Boor

No por lo que ponían en concreto, sino el esfuerzo que buscaba para detener la Masonería oculta en esta cristiana tierra 


Cuando veo que un vídeo de unas notas de ZP tienen 36000 visualizaciones, me imagino esas personas delante de tí, rodeándote, y aumentando tu temperatura corporal al exhalar preguntas sobre situaciones del ER, gente que en su pequeño mundo y pasado, conocen de primera mano 1 o 2 casos concretos feacientes 

Donde un zumo de naranja del masón mena en una cafetería, era real, o donde un procurador conocido, llevaba un tren de vida imposible a su sueldo, o cuando un magistrado de Zp convertido a ministro, cazaba en las mejores fincas de España Bermejo

Detallitos que al final aumentasen tu temperatura corporal, ya que se suman a cuestiones de Villarejo/CNI, o de logias catalanas, o tramas humanistas forzando a funcionarios a tragar con ruedas de molino y amenazas


Son muchas cosas en muchos sitios, muchos cadáveres en las cunetas


Y lo mejor, que ya no vale lo del al orden con el caos, la gente se saturo de derechas o izquierdas, de fachas o rojos, es tiempo de Verdades 

No me gustaría llevar la vida que llevan algunos del ER desde que fueron nombrados publicamente en él



Negro, gay, autónomo, inmigrante y cristiano 


Como los 4 guardias personales bereberes del caudillo


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (22 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Soy gay reciente, aunque las cintas de correr me las pago con mi sudor previo tributacion
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Negro, gay, autonomo, inmigrante, cristiano y estafado por el Clan Royuela.

Pero a mi me da igual amijo, puedes seguir donando gostossamente, eso si, no ensucieis por ahi con vuestra propaganda de mierda, que no es el primer cartelito de mierda que arranco por ahi.


----------



## Kill33r (22 Ago 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Negro, gay, autonomo, inmigrante, cristiano y estafado por el Clan Royuela.
> 
> Pero a mi me da igual amijo, puedes seguir donando gostossamente, eso si, no ensucieis por ahi con vuestra propaganda de mierda, que no es el primer cartelito de mierda que arranco por ahi.



Pues estás pidiendo peras al olmo 

Por qué se han imprimido otros 66.666 carteles 

200.000 usuarios antimasones corruptos sin ideología en un canal de Telegram

Si yo fuese de la logia humanista o funcionario corrupto andaría buscando billetes para Israel telaviv


----------



## hurdygurdy (23 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Por cierto vengo de la esteticién, suelo hacerme las ingles al laser, uno no es muy agraciado pero me gusta sentirme limpio por dentro, luego suelo ir seguido a misa de 9.30h
> 
> Pues no te lo creerás pero la chica nueva de la esteticién, CONOCE EL ER, tiene unos 36 años, y es brutal, vivió en Barcelona y conoce a María Mena Maite



No sé Rick...



Kill33r dijo:


> Hoy he bajado a ver cómo está la huerta que tengo en otro pueblo, y al encontrarme con el vecino de huertas, le digo que tal van los tomates, ya casi se acaba la temporada, y me dice, oye un día me hablaste de una trama judicial política y policial? Le digo si, Margarita Robles y la condena de expediente de Hacienda en Panamá y dinero Negro





Kill33r dijo:


> Hoy a la mañana a venido al casa un vecino Podologo jubilado, y casualidad tuvo a dos manzanas su consulta, me dice que todo es y fue una patraña corrupta donde jueces y fiscales se cagan y mean sin apenas limpiarse encima de la Constitución y la legalidad





Kill33r dijo:


> Jadea jadeando
> Vengo de la playa, me he encontrado con un policía municipal y vio ayer el vídeo, dice que vayamos a las puertas de la audiencia cada día en cada citación
> Es royuelista
> Maravilla





Kill33r dijo:


> Hoy ha venido a casa el fontanero, a visto en el salva pantallas a Miguel rix y su documental sobre el narco estado y me dice!
> Sabes que el exfiscal Mena y la margarita con conde pumpido son narcoterrorista?
> Le he dado 20 euros de propina
> Esto se va de madre





Kill33r dijo:


> He bajado a comprar arena para el gato, y la Vane ayer se vio el vídeo de ixtebe
> Increíble como un canal casi cerrado por el juez Jadea con la espalda oliendo a hombre,ha conseguido el efecto contrario
> Maravilla


----------



## Bimb0 (23 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Nosotros los falangistas



No me hagas reír


----------



## workforfood (23 Ago 2022)

Si se inventan todo como dan con las C/C de Margarita Robles con testaferro.

la *Audiencia Nacional* ha comunicado a *ACODAP*, en respuesta a su recurso de apelación,” que una vez revisados los hechos denunciados estos son constitutivos de un delito de blanqueo de capitales y fraude fiscal (por importe de 5.700.000 euros) que habría cometido *Margarita Robles* en los años 2001, 2002 y 2003, pero que esos delitos habrían prescrito”.









Golpe al Gobierno: denuncian a los jueces que ‘tapan’ el fraude millonario de Margarita Robles - Periodista Digital


Se lo contábamos este fin de semana en Periodista Digital, la Audiencia Nacional ha comunicado a ACODAP, en respuesta a su recurso de apelación,” que una vez revisados los hechos denunciados estos son constitutivos de un delito de blanqueo de capitales y fraude fiscal (por importe de 5.700.000...




www.periodistadigital.com





Aquí hay gente que entra en bucle y no se da cuenta que hay cosas que ya han sido juzgadas y las cuentas corrientes eran ciertas. Si se dice que todo está inventado como lograron encontrar C/C bajo testaferros de Margarita Robles. Pero os creéis que el juez Presencia se va a meter en semejante berenjenal si la propia Audiencia Nacional recoge la realidad de dichas C/C. Estáis en un bucle de continuo sin avanzar nada.

Dad pasos adelante ya sabéis que Acodap ha denunciado al juez gadea por fraude fiscal en paraísos fiscales, este mes en septiembre se tendrá que apartar del caso, el juez que lo vea tendrá que de una vez que cotejar si las C/C son falsas, como han dicho este expediente Royuela se tumba solo con hacer un cotejo de C/C y en septiembre se tendrá que hacer porque sino esto no tiene ningún recorrido.


----------



## workforfood (23 Ago 2022)

Es que aquí no se avanza nada, ya se ha puesto que las C/C de Margarita Robles resultaron ciertas ahí está la noticia archivado por prescripción pues parece que entre esos datos hay datos verdaderos, no hay nada que ponga que sean falsos, falsificados o nada por el estilo. Si fuera todo falso la audiencia nacional hubiera dicho que son falsos y de eso nada. Pero es que aquí nadie se fía de nada ya se ha dicho si son falsos pues todos a prisión pero como dicen primero habrá que cotejar las cuentas son falsas a prisión pero tendrán que investigarlo, si no esto, no va a tener ningún recorrido.


----------



## hurdygurdy (23 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si se inventan todo como dan con las C/C de Margarita Robles con testaferro.
> 
> la *Audiencia Nacional* ha comunicado a *ACODAP*, en respuesta a su recurso de apelación,” que una vez revisados los hechos denunciados estos son constitutivos de un delito de blanqueo de capitales y fraude fiscal (por importe de 5.700.000 euros) que habría cometido *Margarita Robles* en los años 2001, 2002 y 2003, pero que esos delitos habrían prescrito”.
> 
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta que el ex-juez Presencia fue condenado anteriormente por calumnias y que está en camino de recibir otra andanada de condenas, yo no me fiaría mucho de lo que él dice que ha dicho la Audiencia Nacional sobre las cuentas de la Robles.

La Fiscalía denuncia a un ex juez por acusar en falso a media sala del Supremo

Magistrados del Supremo se hartan y llevan al fiscal las acusaciones del ex juez Fernando Presencia



> Sus acusaciones, basadas presuntamente en documentos inventados, creados para cada ocasión, han acabado esta semana al borde de admitirse en la Audiencia Nacional y por parte de los juzgados de Talavera de la Reina. La Fiscalía ha presentado denuncia para que le investigue por un delito de injurias y calumnias, así como un delito contra las altas instituciones del Estado después de que *acusara a hasta nueve miembros de la Sala Penal* de esconder fondos en paraísos fiscales.
> 
> Una de esas denuncias presumiblemente inventadas se volvió en contra de Presencia, al que comienzan a multiplicársele los procedimientos. En este caso concreto, la investigación se remite por la posible comisión de un delito de falsedad por denunciar hechos nada creíbles contra la fiscal general,* Dolores Delgado*, el expresidente* José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero* y la ministra de Defensa,* Margarita Robles*, entre otros.* De denunciante, acabó en denunciado.*
> 
> Tras las denuncias sin control del antiguo juez podría haber, además, una estrategia. Presencia está pendiente de *una tercera condena *que debe deliberarse tras el verano y que, en esta ocasión, ya no supondría sumar más prevaricaciones a su expediente sino su entrada en la *cárcel*. Fue condenado en primera instancia a dos años y 10 meses por calumnias y denuncia falsa contra el fiscal decano de Talavera de la Reina, *Ángel Demetrio de la Cruz Andrade*.


----------



## Bimb0 (23 Ago 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Es que aquí no se avanza nada, ya se ha puesto que las C/C de Margarita Robles resultaron ciertas ahí está la noticia archivado por prescripción pues parece que entre esos datos hay datos verdaderos, no hay nada que ponga que san falsos, falsificados o nada por el estilo. Si fuera todo falso la audiencia nacional hubiera dicho que son falsos y de eso nada. Pero es que aquí nadie se fía de nada ya se ha dicho si son falsos pues todos a prisión pero como dicen primero habrá que cotejar las cuentas son falsas a prisión pero tendrán que investigarlo, si no esto, no va a tener ningún recorrido.



Si se estudiaron esas cuentas precisamente fue por haber prescrito. No lo tienen calculao ni na


----------



## Kill33r (23 Ago 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que el ex-juez Presencia fue condenado anteriormente por calumnias y que está en camino de recibir otra andanada de condenas, yo no me fiaría mucho de lo que él dice que ha dicho la Audiencia Nacional sobre las cuentas de la Robles.
> 
> La Fiscalía denuncia a un ex juez por acusar en falso a media sala del Supremo
> 
> Magistrados del Supremo se hartan y llevan al fiscal las acusaciones del ex juez Fernando Presencia



Que maravilla 666 paginas

Q.C.D


----------



## martaggg (23 Ago 2022)

Unas preguntas para alguien que haya seguido el expediente y cómo fue la entrada de ACODAP...

En varios vídeos de las últimas semanas Santi se ha mostrado bastante incómodo y hasta irritado con el Juez Presencia. Incluso por momentos parecía que iba airear ciertas cosas que sabe y que justificarían algunas de las denuncias que tiene. 

También desde el Líbano, Santi ha explicado que el "error" en lo de las cuentas en paraísos fiscales de los altos cargos del PP catalán vino por una mala coordinación entre su padre y Fernando Presencia.

¿Ha estado tan cerca de romperse la relación Presencia - Royuela? ¿O en todo caso habría sido sólo con Santi? 

Ya todo parece haberse calmado y hace dos días fue la entrevista Santi-Presencia, coincidiendo con la publicación de una nota en la que se ordena "liquidar" o "parar los piés" a Presencia por lo que el futuro del Expediente y el Juez seguro van a seguir ligados. ¿Cómo véis que esta relación entre Presencia y los Royuela haya estado a punto de saltar por los aires?


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Ago 2022)

martaggg dijo:


> Unas preguntas para alguien que haya seguido el expediente y cómo fue la entrada de ACODAP...
> 
> En varios vídeos de las últimas semanas Santi se ha mostrado bastante incómodo y hasta irritado con el Juez Presencia. Incluso por momentos parecía que iba airear ciertas cosas que sabe y que justificarían algunas de las denuncias que tiene.
> 
> ...





Porque los Royuela ya se han dado cuenta de lo que yo le dije a Santi hace meses, que el Majara-zal era un zumbado y el juez un corrupto trepa vividor megalomano ( y farloper)

Ahora el propio Santi lo dijo en un video el otro dia respectivamente " un enfermo mental y un parasito que vive de donaciones"


----------



## Tigershark (23 Ago 2022)

SR en un video lo puso a caldo , insinuó que no era tan limpio como parecía , que no había explicado nunca porque lo habían condenado, mentira cuando esa semana había sido entrevistado en el canal de rosillo y había explicado todo con pelos y señales , fue todo un ataque de celos porque se sentía desplazado por Fernando Presencia en el protagonismo del ER .Ahora parecen reconciliados , el otro día hicieron un programa juntos.


----------



## Bimb0 (23 Ago 2022)

martaggg dijo:


> Unas preguntas para alguien que haya seguido el expediente y cómo fue la entrada de ACODAP...
> 
> En varios vídeos de las últimas semanas Santi se ha mostrado bastante incómodo y hasta irritado con el Juez Presencia. Incluso por momentos parecía que iba airear ciertas cosas que sabe y que justificarían algunas de las denuncias que tiene.
> 
> ...



Ha peligrado la relación ACODAP- Royuela, de hecho recuerdo que ACODAP colgó en su Telegram el famoso vídeo de Rosillo diciendo que el ER tenía que "pasar a llamarse expediente Presencia, el juez del pueblo" o algo así. El vídeo no duró ni 5 minutos en su Telegram, lo borraron porque sabían que estaban añadiendo gasolina al fuego.

Santiago tiene un neuroticismo muy alto, salta de forma muy violenta, pero es comprensible porque es el que peor lo ha pasado y tendrá secuelas psicológicas que le quitan la paciencia.

Presencia probablemente no sea una persona perfecta, quizá haya cometido algún delito -real, no fingido por la mafia a la que denuncian ahora-, pero con las cartas sobre la mesa, es el único que puede organizar el ER judicialmente. Además consiguió la dación en pago mucho antes de que se le idolatrara como ahora.

ACODAP y los Royuela se necesitan. Para bien o para mal, ambas partes se han dado cuenta que tienen que perdonarse las desavenencias y caminar juntos si quieren enjuiciar esto.


----------



## Kill33r (23 Ago 2022)

Mejor pocos y sin miedo 


Que charlatanes caducados youtubers cagados por qué un piernas o un fontanero de la casa, les haya pegado un toque


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Ago 2022)

SILVA


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Ago 2022)

*POST DE ELON MUSK *
*...DA UN PEQUEÑO SILVIDO ...*​ 
* Tyler 316 *  @TWM316


... Whistleblower... 



ve por la luz
referencias a los senadores Grassley
y como da por sentado que a los informantes los espian. si bien creen que en USA estaria protegidos por Ley
eso en españa no opera xD asi que tomar como americanadas








y el Grassley sigue con las cosas de su granja. que dice que el maiz esta repletito ( sea lo que sea ) y este año la cosecha es buena

( segun el vaya)

Actualización de las granjas de Grassley: Las espigas de maíz llenas hasta el final significan mayores rendimientos a diferencia del año pasado en la sequía extrema las espigas no se llenaron hasta el final #cornwatch

​


----------



## Kill33r (24 Ago 2022)

Huelo a vender la piel del oso antes de cazarlo?


Poco prudente cuanto menos

La desafección actual de muchos españoles está en máximos históricos, abuso judicial, policial y político, sin olvidar los HDLGP de funcionarios corruptos, y es justo el mejor momento para el ER y lo que contiene

Ver subir un canal de telegram de 65 usuarios a 12.500 en apenas 9 días, y todo el mundo que entra con ganas de la verdad, es una energía que obvias?

Menudo estratega de mierda estás hecho no?

Yo sí estuviese en tu lugar ahora, iría pensando

Alvise Pérez está en 200.000 usuarios, te imaginas rodeado de 200.000 usuarios con preguntas, y postura inamovible?


Jojojojo

Sois como un coche con 2 años que ha sido guardado al lado del mar con agua salada dándole cada 10 días


Y tú niegas que haya roña?



Que maravilla 2 jueces acodap


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Ago 2022)

saltaros toda la divagaciones introductorias previas que son como 30 minutos (ir min 24 directo mas o menos )

y una de las partes mas interesantes, seria como aparentemente algun militar le estaria avisando que la yo tendrian fichadisimo en Beirut xD

y como le estarian haciendo analisis de como se mantiene alli para ver por donde trincar.

aparentemente parace efectivamente haberle acertado o conocer ( este militar ) algun dato que no se santi da por cierto, pero no ha sido publicado, asi que de ser asi el resto puede ser tambien informacion a tener en cuenta

por cierto.

mirad la aplicacion SIGNAL en lugar de WASAP.

obviamente estara intervenida tambien, pero por alguna razon ( tambien puede ser una trampa ) parece ser que es la usarian los niveles medios bajos de " informantes"

pero incluso se ha llegado a usar a nivel de secretos F.I.S.A en USA por su seguridad en aquel momento

y eso es muy alto. En resumen. estaria controlada por alguna faccion del Complejo Militar Industrial - de los Musk -

Y siempre necesitaria ( me supongo ) mas trabajo de controlar Signal
que no guasap, que es un puto cachondeo xD

*NO UTILICEIS PVTO GUASAP  *

1000 VECES ANTES SIGNAL que guasap por dios . incluso partiendo de la base de que estan los dos intervenidos (
guasap obvio | signal deberia tambien. pero es otro nivel )


*Elon Musk Urges to “Use Signal” After WhatsApp Privacy Update*














Signal Messenger: Speak Freely


Say "hello" to a different messaging experience. An unexpected focus on privacy, combined with all of the features you expect.




signal.org


----------



## Kill33r (24 Ago 2022)

Por cierto el envejecimiento del juez por la democracia Joaquim Bosch en apenas 20 días es digno de regreso al futuro? 

Suputamadre que careto y canas le han salido, visto el sábado con ese paladar de alojar sugus que tiene


----------



## martaggg (24 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> saltaros toda la divagaciones introductorias previas que son como 30 minutos



Pero de ahí es interesante lo que explica sobre que desde ahora Hezbollah le está investigando/espiando (redes sociales, teléfonos, emails...).

Es un argumento que seguro le va a hacer ganar tiempo en ese intento de su padre de abrir un canal de youtube propio y en el futuro va a convertirse en una forma de legitimar todo el ER: "Si Hezbollah me ha investigado y me apoya en mi estancia en el Líbano, significa que ellos dan por válido todo el Expediente". 

A partir de aquí se puede perfectamente construir un nuevo argumento de defensa que vaya más allá de lo que pase en la comparecencia ante la Audiencia Nacional: "Hezbollah no son unos mindunguis, si me dan protección contra CNI y Mossad, es porque han validado el Expediente Royuela".


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Ago 2022)

martaggg dijo:


> Pero de ahí es interesante lo que explica sobre que desde ahora Hezbollah le está investigando/espiando (redes sociales, teléfonos, emails...).
> 
> Es un argumento que seguro le va a hacer ganar tiempo en ese intento de su padre de abrir un canal de youtube propio y en el futuro va a convertirse en una forma de legitimar todo el ER: "Si Hezbollah me ha investigado y me apoya en mi estancia en el Líbano, significa que ellos dan por válido todo el Expediente".
> 
> A partir de aquí se puede perfectamente construir un nuevo argumento de defensa que vaya más allá de lo que pase en la comparecencia ante la Audiencia Nacional: "Hezbollah no son unos mindunguis, si me dan protección contra CNI y Mossad, es porque han validado el Expediente Royuela".





martaggg dijo:


> Pero de ahí es interesante lo que explica sobre que desde ahora Hezbollah le está investigando/espiando (redes sociales, teléfonos, emails...).
> 
> Es un argumento que seguro le va a hacer ganar tiempo en ese intento de su padre de abrir un canal de youtube propio y en el futuro va a convertirse en una forma de legitimar todo el ER: "Si Hezbollah me ha investigado y me apoya en mi estancia en el Líbano, significa que ellos dan por válido todo el Expediente".
> 
> A partir de aquí se puede perfectamente construir un nuevo argumento de defensa que vaya más allá de lo que pase en la comparecencia ante la Audiencia Nacional: "Hezbollah no son unos mindunguis, si me dan protección contra CNI y Mossad, es porque han validado el Expediente Royuela".



mezclan demasiado " narrativas " con "hechos

yo directamente todo lo que sonj "narrativas" o "cosas contadas", no presto atencion a nada de eso

solo me interesan cosas factuales.

documentos. numeros de cuenta. filtraciones de datos. y cosas asi.

todo lo que es elucubraciones teoricas, pareceres, sentires, dimes, diretes, opiniones, reflexiones , teorizaciones, reflexiones en voz alta... bueno pues estan ahi, pero no es algo a lo que yo preste mucha atencion.

ni si quiera atribuyo valor a las notas.

las veo como una "fase" hasta llegar quizas a las cosas factuales


----------



## Sdenka (24 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> saltaros toda la divagaciones introductorias previas que son como 30 minutos



En el minuto 28 me parece destacable el mensaje que envía a su padre:

_Hay un original de las diligencias del 2009, hay que buscar encontrar el otro, búscalo por favor._


----------



## Bimb0 (24 Ago 2022)

Sdenka dijo:


> En el minuto 28 me parece destacable el mensaje que envía a su padre:
> 
> _Hay un original de las diligencias del 2009, hay que buscar el otro, búscalo por favor._



No recuerdo qué juez fue el que dijo que "esas diligencias no existían" negándose a admitir la documentación original como prueba. Una mafia en toda regla


----------



## martaggg (24 Ago 2022)

Y hace un rato el Juez Presencia entrevistado en el canal de ‘Un abogado contra la demagogia’, que tiene 300.000 subs.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Ago 2022)

Yo tengo ganas de ver al impresencia con la bata verde y sujecion mecanica en el psiquiatrico, "es todo una conspiraciooon, soy Napoleoooon e invente la dacion en pago"



Kill33r dijo:


> Por cierto el envejecimiento del juez por la democracia Joaquim Bosch en apenas 20 días es digno de regreso al futuro?
> 
> Suputamadre que careto y canas le han salido, visto el sábado con ese paladar de alojar sugus que tiene



Tienes fotos? siempre deteste al masonazo ese de bajo cociente intelectual y corrupto.




martaggg dijo:


> Pero de ahí es interesante lo que explica sobre que desde ahora Hezbollah le está investigando/espiando (redes sociales, teléfonos, emails...).
> 
> Es un argumento que seguro le va a hacer ganar tiempo en ese intento de su padre de abrir un canal de youtube propio y en el futuro va a convertirse en una forma de legitimar todo el ER: "Si Hezbollah me ha investigado y me apoya en mi estancia en el Líbano, significa que ellos dan por válido todo el Expediente".
> 
> A partir de aquí se puede perfectamente construir un nuevo argumento de defensa que vaya más allá de lo que pase en la comparecencia ante la Audiencia Nacional: "Hezbollah no son unos mindunguis, si me dan protección contra CNI y Mossad, es porque han validado el Expediente Royuela".




Hezbolla y todos los grupos terroristas son la CIA, a saber que estan montando ahora... Ahora que ya no tienen a la ETA para desestabilizar España usan a esos moracos? Pues seguro...




martaggg dijo:


> Y hace un rato el Juez Presencia entrevistado en el canal de ‘Un abogado contra la demagogia’, que tiene 300.000 subs.




Titulo: dos tontos muy tontos, dos quedaos de la "fies" y conversaciones de colocaos...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## Kill33r (24 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Yo tengo ganas de ver al impresencia con la bata verde y sujecion mecanica en el psiquiatrico, "es todo una conspiraciooon, soy Napoleoooon e invente la dacion en pago"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



333 mensajes 17000 visualizaciones

Jojojo que maravilla

Esto pita , arriba España coño


----------



## Sdenka (24 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> No recuerdo qué juez fue el que dijo que "esas diligencias no existían" negándose a admitir la documentación original como prueba. Una mafia en toda regla



Recuerdo que dijeron que no existían pero pensaba que Alberto sólo tenía copias de esas diligencias, no sabía que tenía originales, de eso me he enterado hoy en el directo. Tampoco estaba al tanto de los pactos tras la querella de 2006 que comenta al principio del video ¿eso ya se sabía o es una novedad?


----------



## Kill33r (24 Ago 2022)

Sdenka dijo:


> Recuerdo que dijeron que no existían pero pensaba que Alberto sólo tenía copias de esas diligencias, no sabía que tenía originales, de eso me he enterado hoy en el directo. Tampoco estaba al tanto de los pactos tras la querella de 2006 que comenta al principio del video ¿eso ya se sabía o es una novedad?



Se dejó caer que hubo una reunión


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Ago 2022)

Sdenka dijo:


> Recuerdo que dijeron que no existían pero pensaba que Alberto sólo tenía copias de esas diligencias, no sabía que tenía originales, de eso me he enterado hoy en el directo. Tampoco estaba al tanto de los pactos tras la querella de 2006 que comenta al principio del video ¿eso ya se sabía o es una novedad?




es mal de todos los Streamers y

en este caso que la tematica es informacion


pues aqui es que mezclan informacion con divagacion 
95% son cosas repetidas y divagaciones
luego la informacion relevante es el 5%

LO HACEN TODOS
NO VEO UN SOLO STREAMER QUE NO LA HAGA DE HARA 1 AñO A ESTE PARTE


----------



## Bimb0 (25 Ago 2022)

Sdenka dijo:


> Recuerdo que dijeron que no existían pero pensaba que Alberto sólo tenía copias de esas diligencias, no sabía que tenía originales, de eso me he enterado hoy en el directo. Tampoco estaba al tanto de los pactos tras la querella de 2006 que comenta al principio del video ¿eso ya se sabía o es una novedad?



Te refieres al pacto de Alegret Burgués con Mena después de que ésta empezar a darle credibilidad a las notas de Mena?
Si es así, sí. Royuela le demostró a la magistrada que Mena había matado a su padre y fue cuando ella empezó a instruir diligencias, pero luego Mena tuvo una reunión con ella y probablemente comprara su silencio por las buenas o por las malas.

Edito: creo te refieres a que cuando Santiago iba a entrar en la cárcel hicieron un pacto con el magistrado Oubiña (que les prometió que no entraría en la cárcel si no continuaban denunciando) y éste al final les traicionó. Eso creo que nunca lo había explicado, siempre habló de que "su padre aseguraba que no iba a entrar en la cárcel, pero al final entró".


----------



## Monsieur George (25 Ago 2022)

Gran debate sobre el Expediente Royuela. 

Especialmente buenas las intervenciones de Inmatrix. Debo decir que cuando no hace las payasadas de su canal y habla de manera seria y sensata, me parece interesante y muy amena. Al de Nostra.tv no lo conocía, y se le ve un muy buen tipo.

Ahora bien, quería precisar un punto al Sigmund Bathory sobre los apellidos judíos y el sionismo... Para empezar..., *puedes ser judío de "raza" y no ser sionista... *Como puedes ser judío de "raza" y ser ateo, por ejemplo. Provenir de madre judía no te identifica de manera inmediata con el proyecto sionista, que lo que pretende es la reconstrucción del Templo judío, básicamente.

Segundo punto... Que el apellido de la madre de Santiago sea judío no convierte a Santiago en judío. El apellido de la madre lo único que certifica es que el *apellido* de *su abuelo por parte de madre *era judío (el apellido, ¡¡Ojo!!, no el abuelo). Pero ya estás introduciendo al hombre, en este caso al padre de su madre. En el judaísmo la judeidad se transmite por línea materna, y los apellidos no significan nada, porque siempre son los de los padres... Eres judío si en todo tu árbol genealógico todos los seres femeninos que te antecedieron eran judíos hasta los remotos tiempos de Abraham y Sarah. Espero que se haya entendido...


----------



## Bimb0 (25 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Gran debate sobre el Expediente Royuela.
> 
> Especialmente buenas las intervenciones de Inmatrix. Debo decir que cuando no hace las payasadas de su canal y habla de manera seria y sensata, me parece interesante y muy amena. Al de Nostra.tv no lo conocía, y se le ve un muy buen tipo.
> 
> ...



Qué más dará todo esto? Que se hagan periciales y se demuestre si son notas reales o no!
A mí esto me parece pura paja. Comprendo que muchos dudéis y necesitéis fuentes alternativas, pero es que es distraer sobre el hecho esencial


----------



## cimarrón (25 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Gran debate sobre el Expediente Royuela.
> 
> Especialmente buenas las intervenciones de Inmatrix. Debo decir que cuando no hace las payasadas de su canal y habla de manera seria y sensata, me parece interesante y muy amena. Al de Nostra.tv no lo conocía, y se le ve un muy buen tipo.
> 
> ...



golpes bajos, piquetes de ojos, el trenecito, plátano balú. Que contentitos.


----------



## Sdenka (25 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Te refieres al pacto de Alegret Burgués con Mena después de que ésta empezar a darle credibilidad a las notas de Mena?
> Si es así, sí. Royuela le demostró a la magistrada que Mena había matado a su padre y fue cuando ella empezó a instruir diligencias, pero luego Mena tuvo una reunión con ella y probablemente comprara su silencio por las buenas o por las malas.
> 
> Edito: creo te refieres a que cuando Santiago iba a entrar en la cárcel hicieron un pacto con el magistrado Oubiña (que les prometió que no entraría en la cárcel si no continuaban denunciando) y éste al final les traicionó. Eso creo que nunca lo había explicado, siempre habló de que "su padre aseguraba que no iba a entrar en la cárcel, pero al final entró".



Exacto, me refería a esto último que yo desconocía, gracias por explicarlo. Lo que cuenta de la clínica Morín también me ha parecido muy revelador, siempre fue evidente que las cosas no cuadraban y ahora la historia cobra sentido.


----------



## Bimb0 (25 Ago 2022)

Sdenka dijo:


> Exacto, me refería a esto último que yo desconocía, gracias por explicarlo. Lo que cuenta de la clínica Morín también me ha parecido muy revelador, siempre fue evidente que las cosas no cuadraban y ahora la historia cobra sentido.



Está claro que ocultan o cambian cosas, no sabemos todo con seguridad. Sus razones tendrán, y algún chanchullo habrán hecho, pero nada de eso invalida lo que están denunciando.

Me pregunto si alguna vez sabremos la historia entera. Daría para un documental de 20 horas seguro.


----------



## hurdygurdy (25 Ago 2022)

Una pregunta: ¿Hay alguna imagen en vídeo en que se vea de forma inequívoca que Santi Royuela está en el Líbano, o siempre se le ve emitiendo desde el interior de una vivienda?


----------



## Sdenka (25 Ago 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿Hay alguna imagen en vídeo en que se vea de forma inequívoca que Santi Royuela está en el Líbano, o siempre se le ve emitiendo desde el interior de una vivienda?













French firm gets contract to run Beirut port container terminal


CMA CGM will manage, operate and maintain the container terminal at Beirut’s port for the next decade.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Tigershark (25 Ago 2022)

Los voxeros sacando la cara por el narcoregimen es un espectáculo difícil de soportar. vuelvo a mi neutralidad anterior, quiero creerme el expediente pero ya no soporto a SR. Ya no se que hacer.


----------



## Bimb0 (25 Ago 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Los voxeros sacando la cara por el narcoregimen es un espectáculo difícil de soportar. vuelvo a mi neutralidad anterior, quiero creerme el expediente pero ya no soporto a SR. Ya no se que hacer.



Qué tendrá que ver Santi con las notas..


----------



## pagesitoalegre (25 Ago 2022)

renko dijo:


> Bien. Supongo que muchos ya conoceréis el asunto. Se trata de la gravísima trama corrupta que aparece en unos documentos que ha dado a conocer un tal Alberto Royuela.
> 
> Esos documentos pertenecerían al ex-fiscal jefe del TSJC* José María Mena Alvarez, *que los habría mantenido escondidos y que de una forma que sería largo de explicar ahora, habrían llegado a manos de Royuela.
> 
> ...



Me recuerdas a un tal franco, el siempre veia ha masones rojos y revolucionarios a mas ademas de ser un maricon , dormia con el barzo incorrupto de santa teresa de jesus, ademas se creia la piedra angular que soportaba la moral cristiana del occidente ademas de lo moralmente correcto y poco mas.
Anda la de daño que hace la fe de una religion mal racinonalizada y entendida o comprendida.
Anda que?


----------



## Eurostreamuno (25 Ago 2022)

25-8-22 

Minuto 1:05 del vídeo "SANTI ROYUELA DESDE BEIRUT: DEBEMOS RESISTIR EL ATAQUE COORDINADO DEL CNI HASTA EL 17 DE SEPTIEMBRE"  , la causa por la que Alberto no recurrió la sentencia, dando carpetazo a la querella en el TS del 2006, principalmente por el asesinato de su hijo Javier, fue porque Alberto y Santiago llegaron a un acuerdo con el juez Adolfo Fernández Oubiña para que ni Alberto ni Santiago fueran a la cárcel. 

Este juez que se jubiló en 2004, pasó al Bufete Piqué Vidal, y falleció en 2014, tuvo asuntos muy turbios como se puede leer aquí El Juez Adolfo Fernández Oubiña y Lluís García Sáez, el Luigi o Bigotis. - Indymedia Barcelona . 

Jaume Farrerons, actualmente trabajando como funcionario para la Generalitat, y antes funcionario de prisiones en la Generalitat, puede preguntar a D. Arsenio, también funcionario de prisiones, si lo que afirma Santiago sobre el pacto con Oubiña es cierto. 

Según Santiago, Farrerons es el que está orquestando este ataque furibundo del actual sistema narcoterrorista español, a través de los influencers negacionistas del ER, leáse Rosillo, Inma, Nostra TV, ..., para que el ER no se judicialice. Puede que esté en lo cierto.


----------



## Kill33r (25 Ago 2022)

pagesitoalegre dijo:


> Me recuerdas a un tal franco, el siempre veia ha masones rojos y revolucionarios a mas ademas de ser un maricon , dormia con el barzo incorrupto de santa teresa de jesus, ademas se creia la piedra angular que soportaba la moral cristiana del occidente ademas de lo moralmente correcto y poco mas.
> Anda la de daño que hace la fe de una religion mal racinonalizada y entendida o comprendida.
> Anda que?



Que maravilla 

Esto pita 



Jakim boor


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Ago 2022)

es bastante legitimo muchas de las reflexiones que se hacen en el programa de InmaQ

si. tambien de InMatrix.

cada cual aporta su perspectiva. lo encerrarse en el canal y la narrativa de uno mismo esperando solo validacion y apoyo " para no sufrir ataques". es uno de los vltra problemas actuales de todos los stremaers.
y una de las trampas de la actual cultura de " redes sociales." estan pensadas asi por defecto para inducir errores en la mente humana



Monsieur George dijo:


> Gran debate sobre el Expediente Royuela.



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Ago 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> 25-8-22
> 
> Minuto 1:05 del vídeo "SANTI ROYUELA DESDE BEIRUT: DEBEMOS RESISTIR EL ATAQUE COORDINADO DEL CNI HASTA EL 17 DE SEPTIEMBRE"  , la causa por la que Alberto no recurrió la sentencia, dando carpetazo a la querella en el TS del 2006, principalmente por el asesinato de su hijo Javier, fue porque Alberto y Santiago llegaron a un acuerdo con el juez Adolfo Fernández Oubiña para que ni Alberto ni Santiago fueran a la cárcel.
> 
> ...



no veo contenido hablando de "los ataques" de otros streamers

todos los videos que sean "mira lo que hablan de mi noseque otro canal" ==> DALLAS REVIEW VS MIARE = contenido basura = ignoro


----------



## Tigershark (25 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Qué tendrá que ver Santi con las notas..



En principio nada, voy a dar otra oportunidad al asunto porque estoy enganchado y no hay nada mejor por explorar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Ago 2022)

me acaba de dejar descolocao

contenido de autor como Cross Over acapella => me interesa xD

​


----------



## Monsieur George (25 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> me acaba de dejar descolocao
> 
> contenido de autor como Cross Over acapella => me interesa xD
> 
> ​



En Twitter Papaya dijo que si hablara de Alberto Royuela, este (Twitter) podría *ARDER*. Hay dos cosas comprobables que dijo ese personaje en Twitter que eran ciertas. Las dos que pude personalmente comprobar.

Bueno, no sé si sabéis que de joven Alberto Royuela era vecino de escalera del personaje que interpretaba a Carmen de Mairena, Miguel de Mairena. Cuando vivía con su madre, creo. Lo mencionó en un video de recuerdo de su vida personal él mismo. Su familia fue un tanto disfuncional. Madre y padre se separaron, y la relación de Alberto con su padre no era muy buena. Tan sólo dejen volar la imaginación... 

Por cierto, quién introduce a Carmen de Mairena en la televisión es Javier Cárdenas. Hace dos semanas Santiago Royuela mencionó a Javier Cárdenas porque este le facilitó el teléfono al diputado del PP. Vamos, que tienen relación... Y hay otro personaje que creo que está ligado a los Royuela, pero que no aparece: Javier de la Rosa.









Carmen de Mairena, "una vida trepidante por detrás y por delante"


El nuevo audiolibro de Storytell, guionizado por Santi Villas y narrado por Bob Pop, nos descubre la vida de la icónica cupletista e icono de la televisión.




www.revistavanityfair.es





PD: Carmen de Mainera antes de dedicarse a la prostitución, era coupletista en los teatros del Paralelo en los años 50. Vamos, que pertenecía al mundo del artisteo. Como Paco Martínez Soria, Lola Flores, etc...


----------



## martaggg (25 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> En Twitter Papaya dijo que si hablara de Alberto Royuela, este (Twitter) podría *ARDER*. Hay dos cosas comprobables que dijo ese personaje en Twitter que eran ciertas. Las dos que pude personalmente comprobar.
> 
> Bueno, no sé si sabéis que de joven Alberto Royuela era vecino de escalera del personaje que interpretaba a Carmen de Mairena, Miguel de Mairena. Cuando vivía con su madre, creo. Lo mencionó en un video de recuerdo de su vida personal él mismo. Su familia fue un tanto disfuncional. Madre y padre se separaron, y la relación de Alberto con su padre no era muy buena. Tan sólo dejen volar la imaginación...
> 
> Por cierto, quién introduce a Carmen de Mairena en la televisión es Javier Cárdenas. Hace dos semanas Santiago Royuela mencionó a Javier Cárdenas porque este le facilitó el teléfono al diputado del PP. Vamos, que tienen relación... Y hay otro personaje que creo que está ligado a los Royuela, pero que no aparece: Javier de la Rosa.



Los contactos y datos reales de todo tipo que debe tener Alberto Royuela primero y sus hijos después ya dan para llenar 5 camiones de documentos como el que sacó de la Clinica abortista del Dr. Morín.

Su particular transición desde su excelente posicionamiento en la época de Franco hasta llegar a las subastas, préstamos y licencias de taxis y otros servicios se hace en una época en la que no existe legislación alguna sobre protección de datos. Si a eso le sumas lo importante que es socializar entre "camaradas" para la mera protección y supervivencia de grupos totalmente fuera del establishment, es lógico que los Royuela dejen caer que D. Alberto trabajó en los servicios secretos. Yo lo pongo en duda, pero es que un "Padrino" como él puede haber tenido acceso a más información que cualquier político en Cataluña.

Lo que no entiendo es cómo con esa red de contactos no ha conseguido convencer a alguien realmente importante para haber dado el salto de calidad.


----------



## Tigershark (25 Ago 2022)

​


martaggg dijo:


> Y hace un rato el Juez Presencia entrevistado en el canal de ‘Un abogado contra la demagogia’, que tiene 300.000 subs.



Esta entrevista si es importante para la difusión , parece que Aitor desde el mareo ese raro que le dio ve las cosas más claras.


----------



## martaggg (25 Ago 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Esta entrevista si es importante para la difusión , parece que Aitor desde el mareo ese raro que le dio ve las cosas más claras.



Pero en la entrevista no se menciona nada del Expediente Royuela, no? Creo que la he visto toda y nada, aunque creo que hay partes en Telegram que no han salido en Youtube. A mi me ha sorprendido que no se tocara el tema. Y tampoco en los 700 comentarios veo nada. Entiendo que han acordado ni citar el ER, algo que quizás es lógico en el contexto, pero habrá sentado fatal a los Royuela.


----------



## Kill33r (25 Ago 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> ​
> Esta entrevista si es importante para la difusión , parece que Aitor desde el mareo ese raro que le dio ve las cosas más claras.



Hay Mareos que activan partes del cerebro apagadas


----------



## Kill33r (25 Ago 2022)

martaggg dijo:


> Pero en la entrevista no se menciona nada del Expediente Royuela, no? Creo que la he visto toda y nada, aunque creo que hay partes en Telegram que no han salido en Youtube. A mi me ha sorprendido que no se tocara el tema. Y tampoco en los 700 comentarios veo nada. Entiendo que han acordado ni citar el ER, algo que quizás es lógico en el contexto, pero habrá sentado fatal a los Royuela.



Fijate que ha sentado mal que el canal de juez presencia a aumentado 489 personas y el royuela 86 

Que maravilla

La sexta tiene medio días que no llega a los 89000 espectadores 

Y la sexta noche ha hecho mínimos en 290.000


Alvise si seguimos con los carteles se pone en 400.000 antes de las uvas


----------



## Tigershark (25 Ago 2022)

martaggg dijo:


> Pero en la entrevista no se menciona nada del Expediente Royuela, no? Creo que la he visto toda y nada, aunque creo que hay partes en Telegram que no han salido en Youtube. A mi me ha sorprendido que no se tocara el tema. Y tampoco en los 700 comentarios veo nada. Entiendo que han acordado ni citar el ER, algo que quizás es lógico en el contexto, pero habrá sentado fatal a los Royuela.



Cierto no nombran el expediente royuela en toda la entrevista . Lo más cerca fue cuando FP comenta que son denuncias anónimas que llegan al buzón de ACODAP.

Si hubiera sido hace unas semanas atrás SR hubiera puesto el grito en el cielo pero últimamente está más centrado y habla del juez presencia como el protagonista del ER.vamos haber lo que le dura...


----------



## Debunker (25 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> es bastante legitimo muchas de las reflexiones que se hacen en el programa de InmaQ
> 
> si. tambien de InMatrix.
> 
> ...




precisamente porque Inmatrix con un vídeo que colgaron por aquí, me hizo entender de que iba el ER, seguí su canal , pero estuvo inactiva durante casi dos años y fue por el ER, al parecer denunció e hizo un vídeo sobre un registro de la GC a un hermano Royuela y Santi saltó sobre ella como un tigre y ahí se jodió todo Inma retiró el vídeo y enmudeció.

Santi es un tío especialista en crearse enemigos , no aguanta la mínima crítica y peor porque ante una crítica, él dispara con cañones. Es como es y poco arreglo tiene. 

Yo sentía simpatía por Inma de Inmatrix, sus vídeos me parecían amenos y ella sincera y buena persona, pero el vídeo contra el ER , colgado por aquí de hace unos días, solo destila veneno con buena retórica y demagogia a punta-pala pero demostrar la falsedad del ER ni un gramo , lo único que tiene es que algunas de las notas sobre Arimany están firmadas como Jefe Forense de un organismo que aún no existía con tal nombre , eso lo sabíamos igual que esas notas de Arimany no estaban firmadas por él, por eso la denuncia de Arimany contra Santi en el juzgado 33 de Cataluña, hablo de memoria quizá hay algún dato incorrecto pero eso es la historia .

Es legítimo y saludable, no solo tener dudas sobre el ER sino negarlo , pero no seré yo quien me vea un vídeo de dos horas para ridiculizar y carcajearse del ER porque el ER no es ninguna tontería, si lo analizaran buscando la verdad lo aplaudiría, pero visto el panorama que se vayan a tomar por culo cabrones y cabronas, que te den Inma entre otros y otras.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> precisamente porque Inmatrix con un vídeo que colgaron por aquí, me hizo entender de que iba el ER, seguí su canal , pero estuvo inactiva durante casi dos años y fue por el ER, al parecer denunció e hizo un vídeo sobre un registro de la GC a un hermano Royuela y Santi saltó sobre ella como un tigre y ahí se jodió todo Inma retiró el vídeo y enmudeció.
> 
> Santi es un tío especialista en crearse enemigos , no aguanta la mínima crítica y peor porque ante una crítica, él dispara con cañones. Es como es y poco arreglo tiene.
> 
> ...





en esto del ER se produce todo el rato, la famosa dinamica esa de " Telefono Estropeado"






estan usando el formato " YOUTUBER" | STREAMER para dar informacion y para tener "enganchadas" con otros " YOUTUBERS"

el rollo tonto de sacar muchos videos criticando o diciendo que te critican para "exponer tu postura" y asi ir generando "content"

y apartir de ahi TODO SON PROBLEMAS

POR QUE NADIE ENTIENDE NADA.

LA GENTE VE COSAS Y NO LAS ENTIENDE Y LAS RECUERDA AUN PEOR.

CADA DUAL LO FILTRA SEGUN SUS ENTENDERAS Y ASI ES UN CAOS

*Lo malo que LAS REDES SOCIALES PAGAN E INCENTIVAN para que la gente caiga en eso.
D
DE HECHO NO SE SI VES QUE CUANTO MAS LIO " MEJOR" PIENSAN TODOS". 

POR QUE ASI LES GENERA CONTENIDO PARA HACER OTRO VIDEO PARA RESPONDER O " ACLARAR" LO QUE HA DICHO NO SE QUIEN"*

Bajo la premisa falsa de las redes sociales. de cuanto mas horas graves y emitas aunque sea repitiendo contenido
te hara " llegar a mas gente" asi " conseguiras tener mas impacto social"

(FALSO )

LO QUE SE CONSIGUE ES = > CAOS​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## Kill33r (25 Ago 2022)

Que maravilla 2000 almas en el directo 

5000 visualizaciones en 1 hora 

Quién da más?

Mañana voy a la Porsche a llevar el Macan gts , iré con la camiseta royuela a ver si alguno a visto el ER


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Hay Mareos que activan partes del cerebro apagadas



¿Qué te has fumado hoy?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Mañana voy a la Porsche a llevar el Macan gts , iré con la camiseta royuela a ver si alguno a visto el ER



Mejor ves al programa del Friker ese, a ver si te dan un bocata de calamares.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Ago 2022)

*TENGO LA PRUEBA DE QUE EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA ES REAL.


MAÑANA A LAS 21:00H LA COMPARTO EN ESTE HILO.*


Está mal que yo lo diga pero he hecho historia, la prueba es irrefutable, es una afirmación rotunda de que el expediente royuela en SU TOTALIDAD es real.


Aprovechando que nos lee el CNI y demás servicios de inteligencia de otros países, he de decir que de la manera que he dado con la prueba la cual no la tienen ni los propios Royuela porque sino ya la habrían enseñado, es tan chapucera que llevo horas que estoy que no me lo creo, mañana a las 21:00h en este hilo, no os la perdáis.


Esto va a marcar un antes y un después en el expediente royuela y en la historia de España, algunos estaréis pensando que si soy un fantasma pero os juro que no, llevo horas con la mirada perdida que estoy que no me lo creo porque ha sido de puta chiripa, todos vais a flipar pero el CNI el que más


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Mejor ves al programa del Friker ese, a ver si te dan un bocata de calamares.






2000 almas en directo, hasta una captura he hecho

Os van a follar el culo a pelito

3 ministros jueces, 3 bajas que no comeran turrón


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> 2000 almas en directo, hasta una captura he hecho
> 
> Os van a follar el culo a pelito



En la Plaza de San Pedro hay muchas más esperando oir al Papa.


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> En la Plaza de San Pedro hay muchas más esperando oir al Papa.



El papa es anticristo

No me vengas con farsantes 

Ya te doy un poco yo 

Viva Cristo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Viva Cristo



¡Viva Pancho Villa!


----------



## Calahan (26 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> *TENGO LA PRUEBA DE QUE EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA ES REAL.
> 
> 
> MAÑANA A LAS 21:00H LA COMPARTO EN ESTE HILO.*
> ...



Porqué no?


----------



## Bimb0 (26 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> *TENGO LA PRUEBA DE QUE EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA ES REAL.
> 
> 
> MAÑANA A LAS 21:00H LA COMPARTO EN ESTE HILO.*
> ...



La prueba es que nadie se querella por falsedad documental. Si fuera todo mentira sería fácil sacarles el dinero aduciendo que han creado papeles falsos para difamar y tendrían que demostrar cómo se han falseado los papeles.

La denuncia del Supremo es por difamación y no por falsedad documental precisamente por esto.


----------



## renko (26 Ago 2022)

A los que seguís el ER al dedillo, habéis visto el giro de Pedro Rosillo ???? (ahora critica el ER). Alguien ha "captado y entendido" ese giro ?

Yo si. Pero mejor ser discretos


----------



## Bimb0 (26 Ago 2022)

renko dijo:


> A los que seguís el ER al dedillo, habéis visto el giro de Pedro Rosillo ???? (ahora critica el ER). Alguien ha "captado y entendido" ese giro ?
> 
> Yo si. Pero mejor ser discretos



Toque del CNI, no se me ocurre otra cosa


----------



## Bimmer (26 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> La prueba es que nadie se querella por falsedad documental. Si fuera todo mentira sería fácil sacarles el dinero aduciendo que han creado papeles falsos para difamar y tendrían que demostrar cómo se han falseado los papeles.
> 
> La denuncia del Supremo es por difamación y no por falsedad documental precisamente por esto.



Completamente de acuerdo, pero me refiero a una prueba, una prueba contundente, irrefutable, algo que afirma que esto es real y no hay nada que de lugar a dudas, no os lo perdáis esta noche a las 21:00h en este hilo :










Tengo la prueba para acabar con el R78. No exagero


Venimos de este hilo : https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/expediente-royuela-la-mayor-trama-criminal-y-de-corrupcion-conocida-hasta-ahora-en-espana-no-exagero.1280626/ Los que conocéis el expediente royuela y miráis para otro lado sin querer saber nada del tema lo hacéis porque os...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Bimb0 (26 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo, pero me refiero a una prueba, una prueba contundente, irrefutable, algo que afirma que esto es real y no hay nada que de lugar a dudas, no os lo perdáis esta noche a las 21:00h en este hilo :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estás creando expectación, espero que merezca la pena. Se lo has dicho a Santiago?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Ago 2022)

martaggg dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es cómo con esa red de contactos no ha conseguido convencer a alguien realmente importante para haber dado el salto de calidad.



Porque el ER es una patraña.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (26 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Mira cómo aprietan los trols



Aquí los únicos trolls son los Royuela. Han cogido datos de sucesos y personas reales y se han inventado las notas de Mena, Margarita Robles, Zapatero, etc. y hasta se han inventado personas que no existen, como el Sargento Ruiz o Patrick McDowell. A éstos dos sólo los conoce Alberto Royuela, pero nadie los ha visto nunca.

¿Por qué? Pues para vengarse de determinados personajes, especialmente Mena, pero también de gente como Arimany Manso. Alberto Royuela estaba acostumbrado a hacer lo que le daba la real gana durante el franquismo. No fue capaz de adaptarse a las nuevas leyes en la transición. Siguió cometiendo delitos de falsedad documental (como cuando le pillaron firmando en nombre de una señora para robarse unos cuantos milloncejos ) y, obviamente, lo querían empurar.

Pues a todos aquellos que le querían empurar, les ha atribuido crímenes que ellos no han cometido y notas que ellos no han escrito. Ok, existen las logias, existe la corrupción, existen los asesinatos. Pero ni Mena, ni Ruiz han cometido más de 1500 asesinatos coordinados con logias a la perfección. No son el centro, raíz y culmen de la corrupción mundial. Lo que pasa es que Alberto Royuela considera corrupción que no le dejen cometer todos los delitos que le salgan de los huevos, como hacía antes de 1978.

Lo falso son esas notas escritas a mano, no los hechos de corrupción política (robo de dinero, cuentas en paraísos fiscales, etc). De hecho, cualquiera puede obtener esos datos, si investiga lo suficiente, ya que los periódicos suelen ventilarlos constantemente (seguramente, de ahí los habrán sacado). ¡Si del intento de asesinato de Rajoy hasta hay un libro!

Lo falso es que Mena y Ruiz (que recordemos, Ruiz no existe) sean los responsables de todo lo malo que está pasando a nivel de corrupción política, ya sea nacional o internacional (seguro que dos vejestorios, ellos solitos, amañaron las lecciones de EEUU  No la masonería, no los alubios, no Indra y su programa de mierda. No, Mena y Ruiz ). Esta familia de mafiosos nos quieren utilizar a las personas normales en su venganza particular contra otra gente, otros corruptos, otras mafias, etc. En resumen, esto es una pelea de mafiosos. Y una persona de bien no se involucra con ninguna clase de criminales.


----------



## Bimb0 (26 Ago 2022)

Mira cómo aprietan los trols


----------



## martaggg (26 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo sentía simpatía por Inma de Inmatrix, sus vídeos me parecían amenos y ella sincera y buena persona, pero el vídeo contra el ER , colgado por aquí de hace unos días, solo destila veneno con buena retórica y demagogia a punta-pala pero demostrar la falsedad del ER ni un gramo , lo único que tiene es que algunas de las notas sobre Arimany están firmadas como Jefe Forense de un organismo que aún no existía con tal nombre , eso lo sabíamos igual que esas notas de Arimany no estaban firmadas por él, por eso la denuncia de Arimany contra Santi en el juzgado 33 de Cataluña, hablo de memoria quizá hay algún dato incorrecto pero eso es la historia .
> 
> Es legítimo y saludable, no solo tener dudas sobre el ER sino negarlo , pero no seré yo quien me vea un vídeo de dos horas para ridiculizar y carcajearse del ER porque el ER no es ninguna tontería, si lo analizaran buscando la verdad lo aplaudiría, pero visto el panorama que se vayan a tomar por culo cabrones y cabronas, que te den Inma entre otros y otras.



Totalmente. Pero más que lo de Arimany o lo de la no existencia de Ruiz, lo que más utilidad tiene de InMatrix es el poner encima de la mesa preguntas que en algún momento nos hemos hecho todos y que por los muchos temas y vídeos se van olvidando. Por ejemplo, en el Twitch de ayer que habéis colgado aquí se pregunta "cómo alguien va a dejar en manos de Mena y Ruiz con 85 y 75 años el manipular las elecciones Biden-Trump para que el segundo dejara la Casa Blanca". 

Yo misma he revisado esos vídeos y bueno, no se les otorga un papel demasiado importante en ese tema. No es como el atentado a Rajoy o el asesinato de Antonio Herrero. Pero como dices, es bueno ir analizando y desgranando temas para encontrar la verdad.

Yo por ejemplo tengo una teoría que no valida o invalida el ER, pero que podría servir para explicar muchas cosas. Creo que el sistema de notas y los tejemanejes que especialmente hemos visto en la primera parte del Expediente es algo que se utilizaba en el entorno de los Royuela y por eso están tan cómodos y seguros al hablar del sistema de notas. A partir de esa hipótesis he revisado algunos vídeos que como los de Trump me chirriaban un poco. Por ejemplo el de un secretario/socio de Alberto Royuela en la época de las subastas de la Magistratura de Trabajo , Juan Abellán...

El propio Santi explica con notas cómo su padre sospecha de Abellán y descubre que le está robando para también confirmarse que haría de "topo". Perfectamente -a una escala más baja de criminalidad- Alberto Royuela podría ser una especie de Mena y ese Abellán un Ruiz.


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Porque el ER es una patraña.



Ignorado


----------



## kimgoldberg (26 Ago 2022)

Pero, entonces, tengo una duda

Si puedo comprar flores de CBD online como estas , me las llevo en el bolsillo y me las encuentran las fuerzas del orden

¿Me multan?

¿Me dejan ir sin la bolsa?

¿O no pasara nada?

Lo pregunto porque la apariencia es similar, el olor, todo
Y, tengo entendido que, en Suiza, utilizan un test portatil para diferenciar flores con THC de las flores con CBD pero, en España, no creo que lo hagan ¿O si?





elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> este es el video la aventura con interventor
> 
> 
> es que va a " cuerpo gentil" como decia mi abuela
> ...


----------



## Bimb0 (26 Ago 2022)

kimgoldberg dijo:


> Pero, entonces, tengo una duda
> 
> Si puedo comprar flores de CBD online como estas , me las llevo en el bolsillo y me las encuentran las fuerzas del orden
> 
> ...



Ojo a esta cuenta. Recién creada para spam, seguramente sea un bot.

No saben cómo detener el ER


----------



## kimgoldberg (26 Ago 2022)

No, no soy un bot, solo pido opiniones.
Si no es el hilo


Bimb0 dijo:


> Ojo a esta cuenta. Recién creada para spam, seguramente sea un bot.
> 
> No saben cómo detener el ER



adecuado, indicarlo por favor


----------



## Debunker (26 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Lo falso es que Mena y Ruiz (que recordemos, Ruiz no existe)




Bueno lo tuyo otro discurso de mierda, no entiendo que está pasando, el mismo día que Inma publicó su vídeo donde negaba tajantemente la existencia de Ruiz, Santi estaba al mismo tiempo emitiendo un vídeo para replicar a Inmatrix, o sea la replicancia que ha dado en llamar Inma de Inmatrix, el vídeo de Santi tenía 3 horas y pico , yo lo ví a saltos, al final de ese vídeo enseñaba notas oficiales de la policía judicial de Cataluña dirigidas a lo juzgados, todas membretadas y super selladas de investigaciones de esa policía de la delincuencia común con diligencias realizadas y las conclusiones de delitos, esas notas eran manuscritas y eran al 100% la letra de Ruiz mas su firma sin lugar a dudas , lo veía un ciego, vamos que el Ruiz vivió y existió pero sobre todo las notas de Ruiz en el ER son la letra de Ruiz al 100%.

Pero el vídeo de ese día lo han retirado y no lo puedo demostrar, no es extraño que lo retiraran , Santi le gritaba a Inma hdlp, pero se podía haber acortado esas frases y dejar el resto porque había mucha información válida en ese vídeo y sobre todo la demostración de la existencia de Ruiz y su letra, es decir la letra indubitativa de Ruiz.


----------



## Bimb0 (26 Ago 2022)

kimgoldberg dijo:


> No, no soy un bot, solo pido opiniones.
> Si no es el hilo
> 
> 
> adecuado, indicarlo por favor



Ya ya, te creas la cuenta para poner eso aquí por casualidad


----------



## kimgoldberg (26 Ago 2022)

Esto y otras cosas que me interesan 


Bimb0 dijo:


> Ya ya, te creas la cuenta para poner eso aquí por casualidad


----------



## Debunker (26 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> No, Mena y Ruiz ). Esta familia de mafiosos nos quieren utilizar a las personas normales en su venganza particular contra otra gente, otros corruptos, otras mafias, etc. En resumen, esto es una pelea de mafiosos. Y una persona de bien no se involucra con ninguna clase de criminales.



No se porque, pero me pareces Inma de Inmatrix

Te lo dedico,


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Ago 2022)

kimgoldberg dijo:


> Pero, entonces, tengo una duda
> 
> Si puedo comprar flores de CBD online como estas , me las llevo en el bolsillo y me las encuentran las fuerzas del orden
> 
> ...



no te pueden multar en absoluto

ni requisartelas ni nada

pero si puede pasar que te la requisen por que no se crea que sean variades CBD. ...que puede pasar.

Pero para esas situaciones, pues la solucion es bien facil, lleva encima solo unos gramos si es para ir por la calle

Asi solo perderias lo que llevaras, que dado el precio que tienen insignificante. por que no creo que te lo reintegrasen una vez corroborado que no tienen THC.

O si es para viajes y desplazamientos largos y quieres llevar todo, yo quizas me llevase el bote original de la tienda, para que al agente desconfiado pueda ver que efectivamente tiene muchas posibilidade de ser CBD

A todos los efectos es como si llevaras tabaco o manzanilla


----------



## Monsieur George (26 Ago 2022)

De la tertulia con InmaQulada lo que destaco es como intenta blanquear su pasado Santiago, y atribuir toda su "injusta" y prolongada estancia en la cárcel a Mena. Todo por, palabras literales, "tirarle un teléfono móvil a la cabeza a una persona en una subasta". 

A ver..., la realidad fue muy diferente. ¡¡Y ojo!! Yo no voy a juzgar moralmente a alguien por un delito que ya cumplió, pero la realidad fue la que fue... Y si purgó por una estancia prolongada en la cárcel fue por un asunto muy diferente a como lo relata él. Lo de inventarse chivos expiatorios ya...


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Bueno lo tuyo otro discurso de mierda, no entiendo que está pasando, el mismo día que Inma publicó su vídeo donde negaba tajantemente la existencia de Ruiz, Santi estaba al mismo tiempo emitiendo un vídeo para replicar a Inmatrix, o sea la replicancia que ha dado en llamar Inma de Inmatrix, el vídeo de Santi tenía 3 horas y pico , yo lo ví a saltos, al final de ese vídeo enseñaba notas oficiales de la policía judicial de Cataluña dirigidas a lo juzgados, todas membretadas y super selladas de investigaciones de esa policía de la delincuencia común con diligencias realizadas y las conclusiones de delitos, esas notas eran manuscritas y eran al 100% la letra de Ruiz mas su firma sin lugar a dudas , lo veía un ciego, vamos que el Ruiz vivió y existió pero sobre todo las notas de Ruiz en el ER son la letra de Ruiz al 100%.
> 
> Pero el vídeo de ese día lo han retirado y no lo puedo demostrar, no es extraño que lo retiraran , Santi le gritaba a Inma hdlp, pero se podía haber acortado esas frases y dejar el resto porque había mucha información válida en ese vídeo y sobre todo la demostración de la existencia de Ruiz y su letra, es decir la letra indubitativa de Ruiz.





Monsieur George dijo:


> De la tertulia con InmaQulada lo que destaco es como intenta blanquear su pasado Santiago, y atribuir toda su "injusta" y prolongada estancia en la cárcel a Mena. Todo por, palabras literales, "tirarle un teléfono móvil a la cabeza a una persona en una subasta".
> 
> A ver..., la realidad fue muy diferente. ¡¡Y ojo!! Yo no voy a juzgar moralmente a alguien por un delito que ya cumplió, pero la realidad fue la que fue... Y si purgó por una estancia prolongada en la cárcel fue por un asunto muy diferente a como lo relata él. Lo de inventarse chivos expiatorios ya...



Tú no serás el muerto en vida compañero de la inmaenculada?

Lo digo por que me da. Ganas de pagarte un viaje a Turquía de mi bolsillo para que te pongan pelo de espalda de turco en la cocorota, das mucha pena


----------



## Esse est deus (26 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> No se porque, pero me pareces Inma de Inmatrix
> 
> Te lo dedico,



Joder, con dos cojones!


----------



## Debunker (26 Ago 2022)

Hombre para misterios este: te agradezco si me descifras algo porque no entiendo ni una letra aunque parece que la perseguida al borde del asesinato es ahora la de Inmatrix, el vídeo no llega a dos minutos, os lo podéis permitir


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Hombre para misterios este: te agradezco si me descifras algo porque no entiendo ni una letra aunque parece que la perseguida al borde del asesinato es ahora la de Inmatrix, el vídeo no llega a dos minutos, os lo podéis permitir



Esta cagada como nunca antes 


Se ha metido en un lío gratuito, sin haberlo meditado ni un momento 


Expolitoxicomana, seca sin la menstruación, derroida psíquica y físicamente es una mujer fallida 

Cuántos gatos tiene?


----------



## kimgoldberg (26 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> no te pueden multar en absoluto
> 
> ni requisartelas ni nada
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta.
Si, la idea tambien era porque tengo amigos que mandan paquetes a Francia y, como esta todo muy confuso con el CBD aún, era para saber si alguien había tenido experiencia en la frontera.
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Ago 2022)

kimgoldberg dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> Si, la idea tambien era porque tengo amigos que mandan paquetes a Francia y, como esta todo muy confuso con el CBD aún, era para saber si alguien había tenido experiencia en la frontera.
> Gracias de nuevo



en francia ni idea . mejor revisar la legislacion actual en francia sobre el tema


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Ago 2022)

eeh vale

*JUECES QUE SE TENDRIAN QUE HABER INHIBIDO | RENUNCIADO *( Juez Bruce Reinhart )
que firman las ordenes de regiestro de Mar A Lago de TRUMP.
( que ya se inhibio anterirmente en otra causa con Trumpo por cierto, pero no en esta )

UNA OCASION PARA INTRODUCIR PRUEBAS POR PARTE DE TRUMP
que se hiciera publico el AFFIADAVIT ( no se que coño es uno de esos )

EL CASO : QUE EL ROLLO ESTABA A VER SI TENIAN HUEVOS DE PUBLICAR POR QUE HABIAN QUERIDO ENTRAR DE VERDAD
A REVISAR LAS BRAGUITAS DE MELANIA  Y QUE COSAS " NUCLARES BUSCABAN"







Y PÙBLICAN ESTO
TODO " REDACTADO" Y CENSURADO 








il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : TRANSPARENCY MY ASS!!!


TRANSPARENCY MY ASS!!!




gettr.com





 








AQUI LAS COñAS
17 Os
*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!! THE FBI RIGGED THE 2020 ELECTION!!!*

   
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Ago 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Ago 2022)

santi defiende lo de la firma indubitada de mena
aun no lo vi mas que por encima

creo que tiene un original de mena. pero eso solo una firma de un recibo o una factura. ( no he visto bien)
hombre. esta muy bien obtener eso. tiene su merito. pero no se si solo a partir de una firmita en un documento, tiene la misma validez que tener un texto entero de su puño y letra.



​


----------



## Bimmer (26 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Estás creando expectación, espero que merezca la pena. Se lo has dicho a Santiago?




Ya la he publicado :









Tengo la prueba para acabar con el R78. No exagero


Venimos de este hilo : https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/expediente-royuela-la-mayor-trama-criminal-y-de-corrupcion-conocida-hasta-ahora-en-espana-no-exagero.1280626/ Los que conocéis el expediente royuela y miráis para otro lado sin querer saber nada del tema lo hacéis porque os...




www.burbuja.info





La podéis ver, he tenido que subirlas a instagram porque directamente al foro no me dejaba por ser demasiado grandes, si tenéis instagram la veis desde ahí y sino botón derecho y guardar imagen, en el vídeo la prueba se ve en el minuto 21:16





He puesto las imágenes en una pantalla grande con alta definición y la letra es muy similar a la de las notas que muestran los Royuela.


En ese vídeo Mena cuenta cómo amenaza indirectamente a un juez, y los que le acompañan en la mesa se ríen, el lenguaje corporal les delata.


La prueba es unos apuntes escritos a mano por Mena el cual los enseña en un descuido al colocar las hojas.









Es cierto que salvo en la imagen de las letras en mayúsculas, el resto no se ven nítidamente al 100 %, pero también es cierto que el vídeo del asesinato de Samuel Luiz estaba grabado en una calidad pésima entorno a 144p y que una empresa especializada en mejorar calidad de imágenes, consiguió aumentar la nitidez para así dar con los asesinos, pues esto mismo habría que hacer con esas imágenes de Mena enseñando sus apuntes.


Pero ya os digo que viendo esas imágenes en una tele con alta definición, se aprecia perfectamente que la letra es idéntica a la de las notas que muestran los Royuela.


----------



## Bimb0 (26 Ago 2022)

No está mal, pero esperaba algo más gordo. Sin duda refuerza lo que ya sabemos, yo se lo enviaría a Santi


----------



## el ejpertoc (26 Ago 2022)

No sé Rick


----------



## Monsieur George (26 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ya la he publicado :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena, crack. 

No se ven con mucha nitidez, PERO *AHORA SÍ HEMOS ENCONTRADO LA LETRA ORIGINAL DE MENA. *Habría que enviarla a un perito y que hiciera el análisis. Yo no me atrevo a decir nada.


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ya la he publicado :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es justo lo que tratan de evitar 

Que un tío que está cagando en su casa, en vez de estar viendo Xhamster pornotube o actrices de Hollywood que son hombres, se pone a mirar videos de fiscal jefe o esquelas en el diario Montañés de Rafael García Ruiz 
Archivadas en webarchive 

Porque ocurre esto, por qué 166.666 ojos ven más que 6 

No pueden ir anticipadamente borrando todas las pruebas de 30 años 

Cano Vidal 
Belloch 
Jueces 
Fiscales 
Policías 
Municipales 
Multas 
Pliegos de descarga 

Es inmensa la huella 

Y cada día somos más exponencialmente 

Esto pita 

Arriba un país sin corruptos ni logias ni sociedades abiertas jazarís

Ni órdenes mundiales, ni tutelas ni tu tías 

HDLGP


Que maravilla buen trabajo 

* Apuesto el precio de una scort de las de Abalos meco a que ese vídeo no llega al 11 de septiembre sin borrar 


Viva Cristo rey


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

Estamos haciendo historia
Pedo biden


----------



## Bimmer (26 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> No está mal, pero esperaba algo más gordo. Sin duda refuerza lo que ya sabemos, yo se lo enviaría a Santi




He contactado con Santiago y estoy a la espera a ver si puede responder.

Cierto, os puse un Lindt Lindor en la boca y os he dado un Ferrero Rocher, no está mal pero tampoco es la panacea, aunque tengamos en cuenta que es la primera vez que vemos a Mena portando unos escritos suyos y que los muestra en un descuido, y que podemos ver que la letra es muy pero que muy parecida a la de las notas.




Monsieur George dijo:


> Enhorabuena, crack.
> 
> No se ven con mucha nitidez, PERO *AHORA SÍ HEMOS ENCONTRADO LA LETRA ORIGINAL DE MENA. *Habría que enviarla a un perito y que hiciera el análisis. Yo no me atrevo a decir nada.




Muchas gracias.


Exacto, hemos visto la letra original de Mena y es extremadamente parecida a la de las notas, para mi que es la misma letra, Santiago con este material debería llevarlo a un especialista en mejorar calidad de imagen para poder verla más nítida, y ahí ya si que se podrían cotejar.


----------



## Bimmer (26 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Estamos haciendo historia
> Pedo biden




Los criminales van a caer por su propio peso.


----------



## Kill33r (26 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> He contactado con Santiago y estoy a la espera a ver si puede responder.
> 
> Cierto, os puse un Lindt Lindor en la boca y os he dado un Ferrero Rocher, no está mal pero tampoco es la panacea, aunque tengamos en cuenta que es la primera vez que vemos a Mena portando unos escritos suyos y que los muestra en un descuido, y que podemos ver que la letra es muy pero que muy parecida a la de las notas.
> 
> ...




Ha sido grandioso 

Encima con ponencia de la metamafia gratis 

Que más se puede pedir en ciernes del cambio de paradigma R78 que viene?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Enhorabuena, crack.
> 
> No se ven con mucha nitidez, PERO *AHORA SÍ HEMOS ENCONTRADO LA LETRA ORIGINAL DE MENA. *Habría que enviarla a un perito y que hiciera el análisis. Yo no me atrevo a decir nada.



pero no hace falta un texto largo ?

es que reconociendole el merito, la verdad una firmita solo para encalomarle ( al Mena o nadie ) 100.000 trillones de asesinatos XD y 200.000 notas "con letra parecida"

sabe a por los pelos


----------



## Monsieur George (27 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> pero no hace falta un texto largo ?
> 
> es que reconociendole el merito, la verdad una firmita solo para encalomarmel 100.000 trillones de asesinatos XD
> sabe a por los pelos



Yo no veo su letra con nitidez. Pero en las notas de los Royuela se aprecian formas de letras muy características.


----------



## Kill33r (27 Ago 2022)

renko dijo:


> Bien. Supongo que muchos ya conoceréis el asunto. Se trata de la gravísima trama corrupta que aparece en unos documentos que ha dado a conocer un tal Alberto Royuela.
> 
> Esos documentos pertenecerían al ex-fiscal jefe del TSJC* José María Mena Alvarez, *que los habría mantenido escondidos y que de una forma que sería largo de explicar ahora, habrían llegado a manos de Royuela.
> 
> ...




Se me saltan las lágrimas cada vez que lo veo


----------



## hurdygurdy (27 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Se me saltan las lágrimas cada vez que lo veo



A mí también, pero por la risa.


----------



## Kill33r (27 Ago 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> A mí también, pero por la risa.



Ya no queda mucho


----------



## Kill33r (27 Ago 2022)

Hablas de estúpidos 

Luego me veo 66 segundos de inmatrix

O 6 de increada

O 0.6 seg del exportero alopecico con tik de speed matarratas 

O el camionero venido a YouTuber 

O ni un vídeo mas que una foto de una exyonki con voz de funcicharo inmaenculada, en una oficina de servicio atención al ciudadano


Y se me pasa todo lo que digas


----------



## javvi (27 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ya la he publicado :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Bimmer un descubrimiento sensacional. De lo que no estoy seguro es en qué sentido.

Mena, en las presuntas notas nunca escribe con mayúsculas, como se ve en la primera línea. Las usa como manda la Real Academia de la Lengua Española: nombres propios, después de punto, etc. Pero no una frase entera. No le pega nada. Y ese sí que es el verdadero Mena.

¿Es posible que otra persona le haya escrito las notas? no suele ocurrir, uno se escribe sus propios apuntes cuando da una conferencia.

¿Es posible que tenga una caligrafía totalmente según escriba como criminal, o como fiscal? Le tendríamos que preguntar a los expertos en el síndrome de personalidad múltiple. ¿Lleva la disociación de la personalidad hasta el punto de tener caligrafías totalmente distintas según qué personalidad?

Hasta que no vea la segunda línea con más resolución no puedo decir nada, no se ve nada bien. En principio no me parece la misma caligrafía que la de las notas.

Yo me decanto, más bien, por que ha sido todo un camelo. Y espero estar equivocado, porque como tú sabes muy bien, han sido muchas horas y muchos días jugando al CSI, para que luego, unas simples notas de una conferencia lo echen todo por tierra.

Muchas gracias de todos modos por el hallazgo. Enhorabuena.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (27 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> santi defiende lo de la firma indubitada de mena
> aun no lo vi mas que por encima
> 
> creo que tiene un original de mena. pero eso solo una firma de un recibo o una factura. ( no he visto bien)
> ...



Firma de Mena en 2001, 2006 y 2015.

"UNA FIRMA INDUBITADÍSIMA DEL FISCAL MENA, Y HAY MÁS"


----------



## Monsieur George (27 Ago 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Firma de Mena en 2001, 2006 y 2015.
> 
> "UNA FIRMA INDUBITADÍSIMA DEL FISCAL MENA, Y HAY MÁS"



Gracias. La "M" del principio es clavada. Difiere el trazo de debajo de las letras.


----------



## Monsieur George (27 Ago 2022)

Gracias al forero vamos a saber si todo esto es una estafa o no.


----------



## Monsieur George (27 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Ya la he publicado :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se puede apreciar un cuerpo de letra muy recta en los apuntes de Mena respecto a los de las notas. La primera línea está escrita con mayúsculas, y en los apuntes no se ve tanto enrevesamiento. Pero mientras no haya mejor resolución... Es mi opinión.


----------



## javvi (27 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Se puede apreciar un cuerpo de letra muy recta en los apuntes de Mena respecto a los de las notas. La primera línea está escrita con mayúsculas, y en los apuntes no se ve tanto enrevesamiento. Pero mientras no haya mejor resolución. Es mi opinión.



Que además coincide con la mía.


----------



## Monsieur George (27 Ago 2022)

Chico, pues si un forero ha conseguido un manuscrito original de Mena, lo lógico es hacer las comprobaciones, no darlas por descartadas de manera preconcebida. Yo ni gano nada ni pierdo nada en este asunto. Alguien está tomando el pelo a alguien, y se trata de saber e investigar. Muy seguro estás tu...


----------



## Monsieur George (27 Ago 2022)

Pero que una caligrafía no se puede falsificar, memo. ¿Tienes miedo a que se descubra la Verdad? Yo no. Ninguno.

Por fortuna ya hemos dado con un original.


----------



## workforfood (27 Ago 2022)

Macho todo no, las C/C de Margarita Robles resultaron ciertas. Creo que la mayoría es falso con algo verdadero no sacaron que las C/C de independistas catalanes eran falsas, pero si el mismo Santiago reconoce que hay muchas cosas falsas que lo deben de comprobar antes.


----------



## hurdygurdy (27 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Ya no queda mucho



¿Cuánto, más o menos?


----------



## workforfood (27 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Se puede apreciar un cuerpo de letra muy recta en los apuntes de Mena respecto a los de las notas. La primera línea está escrita con mayúsculas, y en los apuntes no se ve tanto enrevesamiento. Pero mientras no haya mejor resolución... Es mi opinión.



No se parecen en nada.


----------



## Monsieur George (27 Ago 2022)

El original del manuscrito en la hoja de esa conferencia. Y estoy de acuerdo contigo. No se parecen. Pero claro, hablo a ojo, porque la nitidez no es buena.


----------



## Sdenka (27 Ago 2022)

Un gran hallazgo @Bimmer, gracias por compartirlo. Aunque la calidad de la imagen no sea lo suficientemente buena como para poder afirmar con certeza que es la misma, la verdad es que se parece mucho. Lo importante es que podía haber sido una caligrafía totalmente diferente y todo se hubiera venido abajo, pero no es el caso. 



Debunker dijo:


> Bueno lo tuyo otro discurso de mierda, no entiendo que está pasando, el mismo día que Inma publicó su vídeo donde negaba tajantemente la existencia de Ruiz, Santi estaba al mismo tiempo emitiendo un vídeo para replicar a Inmatrix, o sea la replicancia que ha dado en llamar Inma de Inmatrix, el vídeo de Santi tenía 3 horas y pico , yo lo ví a saltos, al final de ese vídeo enseñaba notas oficiales de la policía judicial de Cataluña dirigidas a lo juzgados, todas membretadas y super selladas de investigaciones de esa policía de la delincuencia común con diligencias realizadas y las conclusiones de delitos, esas notas eran manuscritas y eran al 100% la letra de Ruiz mas su firma sin lugar a dudas , lo veía un ciego, vamos que el Ruiz vivió y existió pero sobre todo las notas de Ruiz en el ER son la letra de Ruiz al 100%.
> 
> Pero el vídeo de ese día lo han retirado y no lo puedo demostrar, no es extraño que lo retiraran , Santi le gritaba a Inma hdlp, pero se podía haber acortado esas frases y dejar el resto porque había mucha información válida en ese vídeo y sobre todo la demostración de la existencia de Ruiz y su letra, es decir la letra indubitativa de Ruiz.



Se puede ver la pericial de Ruiz en el minuto 24 de este otro video de hace un par de meses:


----------



## Monsieur George (27 Ago 2022)

Sdenka dijo:


> Un gran hallazgo @Bimmer, gracias por compartirlo. Aunque la calidad de la imagen no sea lo suficientemente buena como para poder afirmar con certeza que es la misma, la verdad es que se parece mucho. Lo importante es que podía haber sido una caligrafía totalmente diferente y todo se hubiera venido abajo, pero no es el caso.
> 
> 
> 
> Se puede ver la pericial de Ruiz en el minuto 24 de este otro video de hace un par de meses:



Yo el cuerpo de la letra lo veo más recto en los papeles de esa conferencia...


----------



## javvi (27 Ago 2022)

Por darle una última oportunidad al ER estaba pensando si era una trampa. Sería: mira Pepe, vamos a joder a los Royuela, das una conferencia y dejas asomar tus papeles, que los escriba otra persona. Los seguidores de Royuela, que te miran con lupa, lo descubrirán tarde o temprano. Comprobarán que esa caligrafía no tiene nada que ver con tus notas a Ruiz. Se convencerán de que es todo un camelo y te dejarán en paz.

Pero me temo que no. Tendría que haber sido una conferencia reciente, posterior al inicio del canal Royuela, y es muy anterior: del 2012. La fecha del vídeo es del 28 de noviembre de 2012.

Coincide con unas jornadas organizadas por la Fundación Baltasar Garzón del 2012. Están también Llamazares y Martín Pallín. Gentuza, nadie lo duda. Pero aquí se trata de otra cosa, que tiene que ver con el peritaje caligráfico.



https://fibgar.es/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/fibgar_memoria_anual_2012.pdf



Todo esto para los que vemos una caligrafía muy distinta a la de las notas. Para otros es la confirmación de que el conferenciante y el escritor de notas a Ruiz son el mismo. En cualquier caso, esto se esclarecerá si se consigue una mejor resolución de esas fotos. La caligrafía de esas notas es absolutamente inconfundible. Y algunos estamos muy familiarizados con ella.


----------



## Debunker (27 Ago 2022)

Tu si que eres falso y estás aquí para contar falsedades, vaya mierda de argumentos que gastas, las notas que presenta Santi de Ruiz en el vídeo siguiente, minuto 24 , son irrefutables,


----------



## Kill33r (27 Ago 2022)

Cabroza pinche cabron 

La weaaa eres mexicano andale Frijolito del expresidente amigo de ZP


----------



## hurdygurdy (27 Ago 2022)

javvi dijo:


> @Bimmer un descubrimiento sensacional. De lo que no estoy seguro es en qué sentido.
> 
> Mena, en las presuntas notas nunca escribe con mayúsculas, como se ve en la primera línea. Las usa como manda la Real Academia de la Lengua Española: nombres propios, después de punto, etc. Pero no una frase entera. No le pega nada. Y ese sí que es el verdadero Mena.
> 
> ...



Tú debes ser uno de los que más horas ha dedicado a estudiar este asunto, sino el que más. ¿Qué es lo que ha hecho que te vuelvas más escéptico respecto a la veracidad de todo esto?


----------



## javvi (27 Ago 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Tú debes ser uno de los que más horas ha dedicado a estudiar este asunto, sino el que más. ¿Qué es lo que ha hecho que te vuelvas más escéptico respecto a la veracidad de todo esto?



Básicamente, lo que algún forero llamó la 2ª temporada. La que situaría cuando el canal de los Royuela aparece en las notas. Mena sabe que los Royuela le están robando las notas, aún así se las siguen robando.

Después historias cada vez más delirantes, la logia de Miami y no sé qué más. Llega un momento que me pierdo. Ya no sé si la mujer de Ruiz mata a Peña, la cuñada de Peña mata a Ruiz. No sé, pierdo el interés, ya no me lo creo.

Y que no me pregunten qué es lo que creo que el ER es, en realidad, porque no tengo ni puñetera idea.


----------



## Bimmer (27 Ago 2022)

javvi dijo:


> @Bimmer un descubrimiento sensacional. De lo que no estoy seguro es en qué sentido.
> 
> Mena, en las presuntas notas nunca escribe con mayúsculas, como se ve en la primera línea. Las usa como manda la Real Academia de la Lengua Española: nombres propios, después de punto, etc. Pero no una frase entera. No le pega nada. Y ese sí que es el verdadero Mena.
> 
> ...




Pero javi, no entiendo como a estas alturas le parece todo un camelo, en el vídeo en el que se ve a Mena con sus apuntes, minutos antes de ese momento amenaza indirectamente a un juez y dos de los que están en la mesa se ríen, uno creo que es Llamazares, no recuerdo exactamente lo que dice en esa amenaza pero viene siendo un : "espero que haga esto porque sino..."


Luego si vemos los vídeos de Mena con Jordi Évole dice muchas perlas con indirectas que le hacen encajar como un fiscal muy corrupto, otra entrevista que tiene con un chaval que le pregunta sobre las cloacas del estado, en ese momento el lenguaje corporal de Mena es el de alguien nervioso y además miente diciendo que no sabe lo que es.




Monsieur George dijo:


> Se puede apreciar un cuerpo de letra muy recta en los apuntes de Mena respecto a los de las notas. La primera línea está escrita con mayúsculas, y en los apuntes no se ve tanto enrevesamiento. Pero mientras no haya mejor resolución... Es mi opinión.




Es cierto que hay que mejorar la resolución de la imagen para poder opinar mejor pero lo que me parece relevante es que a simple vista es una letra muy parecida a la de las notas, podría ser distinta o completamente distinta como son la de Ruiz con la de Mena, o como lo es la mía comparada con la de Ruiz y Mena pero no, resulta que son muy parecidas.




javvi dijo:


> Por darle una última oportunidad al ER estaba pensando si era una trampa. Sería: mira Pepe, vamos a joder a los Royuela, das una conferencia y dejas asomar tus papeles, que los escriba otra persona. Los seguidores de Royuela, que te miran con lupa, lo descubrirán tarde o temprano. Comprobarán que esa caligrafía no tiene nada que ver con tus notas a Ruiz. Se convencerán de que es todo un camelo y te dejarán en paz.
> 
> Pero me temo que no. Tendría que haber sido una conferencia reciente, posterior al inicio del canal Royuela, y es muy anterior: del 2012. La fecha del vídeo es del 28 de noviembre de 2012.
> 
> ...




Pues le digo una cosa, me ha dado por buscar letras de políticos, y sin ir más lejos he visto la del ex presidente del gobierno Aznar, la letra que tiene no es muy distinta a la de las notas que tienen los Royuela de Mena, no cabe duda de que hay que ser un experto caligráfico para diferenciar unas letras de otras, y también hay que ser experto en psicología para saber identificar distintas maneras de expresarse, saber identificar distintas personalidades, etc.


Y una cosa que dijo @Debunker el otro día, dijo que vio en un directo de Santiago un documento oficial policial escrito por Ruiz, en el que la letra era la misma que la de las notas que tienen los Royuela, pero que dicho directo fue eliminado porque hubo muchos insultos de Santiago a una señora, pues la letra de Ruiz si que es muy peculiar y nada común, yo en mi vida he visto a nadie escribir con círculos en la i, y tiene una letra muy clara, nada que ver con la basura de letra a lo médico que tiene Mena. 


Que esa es otra, si la letra de los apuntes que enseña Mena en la conferencia fueran más tirando a la de Ruiz sin los puntos en la i, por poner un ejemplo, ahí ya si que tendríamos el caso cerrado, no habría dudas de que el expediente sería un camelo, pero resulta que la letra que muestra Mena es más tirando a la de las notas que tienen los Royuela y que dicen ser de él.


Yo ya se lo he comunicado a Santiago, si responde os compartiré su respuesta, es clave mejorar la calidad de esas imágenes y así por lo menos ya se puede cotejar la letra de esos apuntes con la de las notas.


----------



## Bimmer (27 Ago 2022)

Sdenka dijo:


> Un gran hallazgo @Bimmer, gracias por compartirlo. Aunque la calidad de la imagen no sea lo suficientemente buena como para poder afirmar con certeza que es la misma, la verdad es que se parece mucho. Lo importante es que podía haber sido una caligrafía totalmente diferente y todo se hubiera venido abajo, pero no es el caso.
> 
> 
> 
> Se puede ver la pericial de Ruiz en el minuto 24 de este otro video de hace un par de meses:




Exacto @Sdenka 


Algunos dicen que la letra no se parece en nada, no sé si ven la misma letra que vemos nosotros porque nos parece muy similar, y como bien dices, distinto sería si la letra fuera totalmente diferente como por ejemplo es la de Mena y Ruiz, en ese caso ahí si que todo se hubiera venido abajo, pero no es el caso.


----------



## javvi (27 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Pero javi, no entiendo como a estas alturas le parece todo un camelo, en el vídeo en el que se ve a Mena con sus apuntes, minutos antes de ese momento amenaza indirectamente a un juez y dos de los que están en la mesa se ríen, uno creo que es Llamazares, no recuerdo exactamente lo que dice en esa amenaza pero viene siendo un : "espero que haga esto porque sino..."
> 
> 
> Luego si vemos los vídeos de Mena con Jordi Évole dice muchas perlas con indirectas que le hacen encajar como un fiscal muy corrupto, otra entrevista que tiene con un chaval que le pregunta sobre las cloacas del estado, en ese momento el lenguaje corporal de Mena es el de alguien nervioso y además miente diciendo que no sabe lo que es.
> ...



Sí aparecen esas fotos con una buena resolución, tan nítida como las notas, estaremos todos seguro 100% de si es Mena o no. Esa caligrafía es inconfundible. Como decía, esa primera frase en mayúscula nunca la usa Mena. Eso ya chirría. Lo otro ya veremos. 

Lo más probable es que Mena sea un mafioso, como la mayoría de la judicatura en los niveles más altos. Pero no estamos hablando de eso, al menos yo, estamos hablando de la caligrafía de Mena: del conferenciante y del escritor de notas a Ruiz . 

De las otras cuestiones no puedo decir nada, porque hace tiempo que me he descolgado y no tengo ni idea.

Yo estoy deseando que este régimen acabe entero en la cárcel. Tanto como cualquier otro que participe en este foro. Pero necesitamos algo sólido.

Rezo por que aparezcan esas fotos que tengan una buena resolución. Saldremos enseguida de dudas de si es el mismo Mena de las notas o no.


----------



## ueee3 (27 Ago 2022)

¿A día de hoy seguirían asesinando o sería algo del pasado?


----------



## ueee3 (27 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Gracias. La "M" del principio es clavada. Difiere el trazo de debajo de las letras.



La verdad es que sí. Parece lógico pensar que alguien así tendría una firma distinta para cada ámbito, incluso tipo de letra.


----------



## Sdenka (27 Ago 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Mena, en las presuntas notas nunca escribe con mayúsculas, como se ve en la primera línea.



Casi nunca, pero sí hay algunas. De momento he encontrado dos ejemplos en las páginas 91 y 92 del libro rojo. Hasta la semana que viene no tendré tiempo para buscar más. Me alegra verte por aquí de nuevo. Un saludo.


----------



## Debunker (27 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Algunos dicen que la letra no se parece en nada, no sé si ven la misma letra que vemos nosotros porque nos parece muy similar, y como bien dices, distinto sería si la letra fuera totalmente diferente como por ejemplo es la de Mena y Ruiz, en ese caso ahí si que todo se hubiera venido abajo, pero no es el caso.




Buen trabajo Bimmer, felicidades , la letra es la de Mena para mí no hay dudas , como es la letra de Ruiz en ese vídeo que nos enlaza @Sdenka, la cosa es de cajón es imposible que alguien montara todo este tinglado contra los más poderosos de un país con notas e historias inventadas y falsificadas, es más, en 2-3 meses del primer vídeo de Santi , de ser todo falso o incluso una parte falsa, habrían silenciado a Santi en un plis-plas, esto sigue porque no saben que hacer , dicho lo cual me sigue chirriando la segunda parte del ER, que quizá sea una trampa a los Royuelas y les pasen información falsa.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Ago 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Firma de Mena en 2001, 2006 y 2015.
> "UNA FIRMA INDUBITADÍSIMA DEL FISCAL MENA, Y HAY MÁS"



que si. pero que no.
voy a ser mas radical de ir a la raiz.
A mi todo en lo personal

*TODO EL EL AMBITO DE LA PERITAJES CALIGRAFICOS Y LA GRAFOLOGIA ME SUENA A COSAS DE VIEJOS Y A " MANCIA " TIPO TAROT O POSOS DEL TE , DE DESDE SIEMPRE*

jamas he creido en la caligrafia. se lo he comentado al menos a dos conocidos que tuve, uno de ellos era perito caligrafico y otro era aficionado encantado con el tema que lo usaba mucho en su vida personal.
y yo lo respetaba y algo aprovecable si lo veo.
pero es que estos lo tomaban COMO LA HOSTIA EN VERSO
cuando la verdad que , PARA MI; es algo casi ridiculo

tened en cuenta que hoy en dia no te puedes fiar ni siquiiera de cosas como
 EL BLOCKCHAIN o la CRIPTOGRAFIA DIGITAL
por que a todas esas cosas les ponen puertas traseras o resulta que luego tienen "ataques" de seguridad que parecen superseguros y resultan que co un metodo que "nadie habia pensando" te rompen o burlan los sistemas de citrado​
​​


pues con la caligrafia lo mismo. yo siempre he pesando , que : debe haber expertos capaz de imitar las caligrafias.

*PUESTO EN RESUMEN : QUE NO ME CREO UNA MIERDA LA GRAFOLOGIA. ME SUNA A TAROT EN EL PARQUE DEL RETIRO Y COSA DE VIEJOS
JAMAS ENTENDERE COMO SE TOMA EN SERIO EN TRIBUNALES*





Ya a partir de ahi... intentar basar un caso como este en " Peritajes caligraficos" me suena lo mismo a como si yo cojo gematrix y empiezo a hacer asociaciones numeritos "totalmente demostradas".. pfss pof fale... pos bueno.
pero no es real. son " curiosidades". puede ser o no. "paralelismo" , "geometrias" que se den en los valores numericos..... pero sin mas​


----------



## Eurostreamuno (27 Ago 2022)

20-8-22

Santiago machaca a Inmatrix con el vídeo sobre los seguimientos ordenados por Mena al juez Lacaba y a su mujer, mostrando notas donde se aprecia la letra indubitada de Ruiz. Inmatrix había dicho que Ruiz no existió, 
...
...
que era un invento de Alberto, como todo el Expediente Royuela. 

"INMATRIX: EL MAGISTRADO F. LACABA, SU MUJER Y LA "TEORÍA DEL PEDO INTRINCADO"." 

INMATRIX: EL MAGISTRADO F. LACABA, SU MUJER Y LA "TEORÍA DEL PEDO INTRINCADO". https://t.co/FbJL4pfFEm 

En qué minuto del vídeo muestra la letra indubitada de Ruiz?
Gracias. 

Es cuando enseña las notas referentes a Lacaba y a su mujer. No sé el minuto. Se distingue claramente de otras notas de Ruíz. Yo creo que hay unas que son de Ruiz y otras no. Por ejemplo en la operación Chumi también hay notas auténticas y otras no. https://t.co/Qoa0lsMSUg 

Donde más se nota es en las "y griegas", en las "f" y en que en las indubitsdas utiliza mayúsculas, mientras que en las dudosas no. https://t.co/FYm5HwdtcN 

Es que son informes de Ruiz a Mena obtenidos por Alberto pero no relacionados con el ER. Pe en la pericial caligráfica de Toulouse son informes sobre el niño David Navarro y sobre un seguro. 
"EL DIRECTO CON EL JUEZ PRESENCIA SE POSTPONE A MAÑANA. HOY ANA" https://t.co/Nmd0S3BXMs 

La documentación sobre el asesinato de Javier Royuela es de García Peña , no de Ruiz. 

Pues en la pericial caligráfica de Ruiz, echa en Toulouse, utilizan informes sobre el asesinato de Javier para comparar con la letra indubitada de Ruiz. https://t.co/6ume2UTS2A 

Muy posiblemente también hable Ruiz de dicho asesinato.
Yo solo digo lo que dijo Santi en la respuesta a inmatrix. 

En esa respuesta también puso lo de la pericial caligráfica de Toulouse que he tuiteado. Éste es el vídeo 
"INMATRIX: EL MAGISTRADO F. LACABA, SU MUJER Y LA "TEORÍA DEL PEDO INTRINCADO"." 

INMATRIX: EL MAGISTRADO F. LACABA, SU MUJER Y LA "TEORÍA DEL PEDO INTRINCADO". 

Ahhh disculpa entonces .
Yo pensaba que hablabas del vídeo de respuesta a inma 

Ese vídeo también lo he visto, claramente la X y la Y tienen q ver con contenido sexual . 

Es que los dos son sobre Inmatrix. En el primero, el más largo, comenta el de Inma. En el segundo saca el seguimiento a Lacaba y su mujer para que vea que la letra de Ruiz es auténtica. En cuanto al contenido sexual está en ésta nota https://t.co/Z3DI5un8Fo


----------



## javvi (27 Ago 2022)

Sdenka dijo:


> Casi nunca, pero sí hay algunas. De momento he encontrado dos ejemplos en las páginas 91 y 92 del libro rojo. Hasta la semana que viene no tendré tiempo para buscar más. Me alegra verte por aquí de nuevo. Un saludo.



Pues sí, aquí estamos de nuevo. La culpa es de Bimmer, que ha animado el cotarro.

Buen trabajo, yo había visto palabras sueltas que responden a siglas, como PSOE o GAL, en la carta a ZP. No recordaba esas piezas. Son unas mayúsculas muy raras, no se parecen a las del Mena conferenciante. 

Pero seguimos hablando de unas fotos con muy mala resolución. A ver si hay suerte y alguien que sepa consigue una mejor resolución. Será crucial.

Un saludo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Ago 2022)

no se, a mi el tema de las caligrafias me aburre bastante la verdad

no veo que se vaya a llegar a nada basandose el tema de la grafologia | peritajes caligraficos


----------



## javvi (27 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> no se, a mi el tema de las caligrafias me aburre bastante la verdad
> 
> no veo que se vaya a llegar a nada basandose el tema de la grafologia | peritajes caligraficos



Entonces ¿qué tenemos? si es que tenemos algo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Ago 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Entonces ¿qué tenemos? si es que tenemos algo.



pues lo que quede de restar eso xD

de momento los numeros de cuenta y los presuntos certificados de cuentas en paraisos fiscales de toda la judicatura


----------



## javvi (27 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> pues lo que quede de restar eso xD
> 
> de momento los numeros de cuenta y los presuntos certificados de cuentas en paraisos fiscales de toda la judicatura



Es verdad, lo había olvidado. Yo mismo posteé sobre este tema hace no mucho.




javvi dijo:


> Parece que alguien quiere mantener la tensión el mayor tiempo posible. Si se hiciesen públicos documentos audiovisuales, tantas veces solicitados, se terminaría el misterio.
> 
> El peso del ER está en los documentos manuscritos, no se entiende que todavía no se hayan judicializado. Los Royuela aportan tres peritajes caligráficos en tres países distintos. Aseguran que es una prueba indubitable. Sin embargo, mucha gente dice que estos peritajes no son tan fiables. Pruebas con perito, resultado negativo, un segundo perito, otra vez resultado negativo; hasta que das con un tercer o cuarto perito que da lo que buscas: resultado positivo. La duda permanece.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eurostreamuno (27 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> pues lo que quede de restar eso xD
> 
> de momento los numeros de cuenta y los presuntos certificados de cuentas en paraisos fiscales de toda la judicatura



Yo creo que hay infinidad de cartas de Mena a Cándido Conde-Pumpido, muchos magistrados, y mucha más gente que está relacionado con los depósitos en cuentas bancarias en paraísos fiscales. Creo que todo es escrito, o mandado escribir, por Mena, incluyendo las cartas Zapatero, Robles, McDowell. Es imposible que los Royuela hubiesen inventado la realidad con tantísimos personajes, sucesos, etc.En cambio Mena sabe que por la vía de las periciales nunca se va a sacar nada y por eso sigue delatando a todo quisqui.Por la vía de los certificados bancarios tampoco se va a conseguir nada, porque ya se encarga el sistema judicial/politico/ mediático de que no salga nada. Pero que es verdad por supuesto, no sé si todo, porque ya digo el Mena tiene mucha imaginación. Creo que está aprovechándose de los Royuela para que divulguen lo que Mena quiere.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Ago 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Yo creo que hay infinidad de cartas de Mena a Cándido Conde-Pumpido, muchos magistrados, y mucha más gente que está relacionado con los depósitos en cuentas bancarias en paraísos fiscales. Creo que todo es escrito, o mandado escribir, por Mena, incluyendo las cartas Zapatero, Robles, McDowell. Es imposible que los Royuela hubiesen inventado la realidad con tantísimos personajes, sucesos, etc.En cambio Mena sabe que por la vía de las periciales nunca se va a sacar nada y por eso sigue delatando a todo quisqui.Por la vía de los certificados bancarios tampoco se va a conseguir nada, porque ya se encarga el sistema judicial/politico/ mediático de que no salga nada. Pero que es verdad por supuesto, no sé si todo, porque ya digo el Mena tiene mucha imaginación. Creo que está aprovechándose de los Royuela para que divulguen lo que Mena quiere.



pudiera ser


----------



## Kartal (27 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Chico, pues si un forero ha conseguido un manuscrito original de Mena, lo lógico es hacer las comprobaciones, no darlas por descartadas de manera preconcebida. Yo ni gano nada ni pierdo nada en este asunto. Alguien está tomando el pelo a alguien, y se trata de saber e investigar. Muy seguro estás tu...



A ver si esto va a ser un trolleo de Forocoches...


----------



## ueee3 (27 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> pues lo que quede de restar eso xD
> 
> de momento los numeros de cuenta y los presuntos certificados de cuentas en paraisos fiscales de toda la judicatura



De todas formas, si había 30k páginas, si las consideramos falsas, ¿debemos pensar que Royuela es un enfermo que ha falsificado 30k páginas? Dicho de otro modo: si dichas páginas se asume que son reales, entiendo que digan que Mena o el que sea no sea, vale, ¿¿pero alguien tendrá que ser, no??


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> De todas formas, si había 30k páginas, si las consideramos falsas, ¿debemos pensar que Royuela es un enfermo que ha falsificado 30k páginas? Dicho de otro modo: si dichas páginas se asume que son reales, entiendo que digan que Mena o el que sea no sea, vale, ¿¿pero alguien tendrá que ser, no??



pueden ser y no ser , y mil cosas entre medios y ninguna.


----------



## Kill33r (27 Ago 2022)

Que dice Macarena olona?


----------



## Kill33r (28 Ago 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Yo creo que hay infinidad de cartas de Mena a Cándido Conde-Pumpido, muchos magistrados, y mucha más gente que está relacionado con los depósitos en cuentas bancarias en paraísos fiscales. Creo que todo es escrito, o mandado escribir, por Mena, incluyendo las cartas Zapatero, Robles, McDowell. Es imposible que los Royuela hubiesen inventado la realidad con tantísimos personajes, sucesos, etc.En cambio Mena sabe que por la vía de las periciales nunca se va a sacar nada y por eso sigue delatando a todo quisqui.Por la vía de los certificados bancarios tampoco se va a conseguir nada, porque ya se encarga el sistema judicial/politico/ mediático de que no salga nada. Pero que es verdad por supuesto, no sé si todo, porque ya digo el Mena tiene mucha imaginación. Creo que está aprovechándose de los Royuela para que divulguen lo que Mena quiere.



Estaba en el baño y buscando, resulta que el hijo perfecto de conde pumpido estaba metido en el caso pompeya, prostitución, blanqueamiento capitales 300 millones

https://www.abc.es/espana/abci-hijo...-200-millones-euros-201611130318_noticia.html[/URL]


Que maravilla, luego que todo es falso?




La red Pompeya había policías gitanos jueces y fiscales

Los dueños de los prostíbulos defraudan a Hacienda más de 200 millones de euros.

Que pasada todo está entrelazado








Egin investigación






books.google.es













83 millones de euros de ingresos en 10 años por la mayor red de prostitución destapada en España


Implantar «negocios» en Panamá, Paraguay, Bolivia, Etiopía, Irak, Ecuador, Kazajistán y promociones de viviendas en España para «blanquear»




www.aimur.org




Antonio herrero Lázaro no os suena?

De la trama madrileña de policía municipal?

Mafia Policial, Burdeles, Narcotráfico y 11-M


Esto pita carajo


----------



## martaggg (28 Ago 2022)

Qué malas formas tiene Santi!!Incluso con gente que le ayuda. Vídeo de una hora rajando de la mujer que le pasó la firma de Mena del acta de recuperación del vehículo del depósito.



No le veo sentido a estos ataques gratuitos.

Y otra vez vuelve a reconocer que estuvo intentando atentar contra la Audiencia Nacional hace un tiempo... que no encontró a nadie que le ayudara pero que incluso intentó hacerlo el mismo.


----------



## Debunker (28 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *TODO EL EL AMBITO DE LA PERITAJES CALIGRAFICOS Y LA GRAFOLOGIA ME SUENA A COSAS DE VIEJOS Y A " MANCIA " TIPO TAROT O POSOS DEL TE , DE DESDE SIEMPRE*




Será que yo tengo más años que Matusalem, yo no os entiendo a vosotros, para mí una letra es como una huella de tus dedos, es única e intransferible y nunca nadie ha tenido una misma letra a otro u otra, ni la tendrá en millones de años de existencia humana, me pregunto para que firmáis en una cuenta bancaria, para que se firman grandes tratados y contratos internacionales, para que coño sirve la firma de un notario, un presi de gobierno o de un rey si cualquier minmundi entrenado puede falsificarla. 

La falsificación de firmas o letra se puede intentar con cierto éxito en notas que no superen una frase , en cuanto son más de 6 palabras aparece algún rasgo propio del falsificador y es un trabajo extenuantes que conlleva repetir una simple nota cientos de veces para que salga perfecta o casi, haced el ejercicio y lo comprobareis. 

*La escritura manual es única en cada persona*


" Se necesitaba poner unas bases científicas a esta cuestión. "¿Cada persona tiene su propia escritura que es imposible copiar? La respuesta es que sí", comenta Sargur Srihari, profesor del Departamento de Ciencia Computacional e Ingeniería de la Universidad de Búfalo y director del Centro en Excelencia en Análisis Documental y Reconocimiento (Cedar, en sus siglas en inglés) de dicha Universidad. "






La escritura manual es única en cada persona


La investigación se comenzó por requerimiento de la Corte Judicial del Distrito Este de Pennsylvania para la solución de un juicio. Los investigadores, apoyados por el Instituto Nacional de Justicia, desarrollaron un sistema de análisis de las escritura manual para aplicaciones forenses. Varias...




cuidateplus.marca.com






*Otra cosa e historia es eso de la grafología que a través de la letra dicen saber sobre tu personalidad y forma de ser, eso para mí es magufo total pero eso circula mucho más que, la verdad sobre lo que supone una letra manuscrita, las huellas dactilares son únicas y el ADN también, pero no nos cuentan como somos, lo mismo con la escritura *


----------



## Debunker (28 Ago 2022)

Creo que es saludable analizar y criticar el ER, incluido Santi que es perfecto para crearse enemigos.

Pero el mierda ese que enlazas, como coño se llame, es un hdp chupóptero que, en la oposición y denostada crítica del ER intenta tener más seguimiento en la mierda de su canal, o sea es un ser vomitivo, no busca la verdad , ni analiza en su busca ni ná de ná, es solo un aprovechado de la ocasión, de moral nula.


----------



## Monsieur George (28 Ago 2022)

El forero @Bimmer se curró la búsqueda de un original de Mena, y hasta el momento, desde el canal de Santiago Royuela no se ha dicho nada. Yo siento mucha desconfianza. Si un original auténtico de Mena se ignora y no interesa... ¿Por qué se ignora y no interesa? ¿Por qué no se puede controlar el relato y el flujo de información? Porque no se puede manipular, vamos.


----------



## Kolobok (28 Ago 2022)

Biden, Hezbollah, McDowell, La Llorona menudo cachondeo sinceramente ajaja a ver si sacan una nota de dónde está enterrado Walt Disney

De verdad, que cretino fui al darle seriedad a todo esto...pero es que sonaba tan creíble la chapuza made in Spain del Mena, Ruíz y la clínica Morin...

Bueno, aunque ya me baje del carro con lo del bombazo de las fosas de Mequinenza


----------



## Kill33r (28 Ago 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Biden, Hezbollah, McDowell, La Llorona menudo cachondeo sinceramente ajaja a ver si sacan una nota de dónde está enterrado Walt Disney
> 
> De verdad, que cretino fui al darle seriedad a todo esto...pero es que sonaba tan creíble la chapuza made in Spain del Mena, Ruíz y la clínica Morin...
> 
> Bueno, aunque ya me baje del carro con lo del bombazo de las fosas de Mequinenza




La valentía y la miel no están hechas para el morro del asno 

Animo


----------



## javvi (28 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> El forero @Bimmer se curró la búsqueda de un original de Mena, y hasta el momento, desde el canal de Santiago Royuela no se ha dicho nada. Yo siento mucha desconfianza. Si un original auténtico de Mena se ignora y no interesa... ¿Por qué se ignora y no interesa? ¿Por qué no se puede controlar el relato y el flujo de información? Por que no se puede manipular, vamos.



He estado en el chat insistiendo bastante a ver si le echaban un vistazo a Burbuja con el tema de Mena, ni p. caso.


----------



## Monsieur George (28 Ago 2022)

javvi dijo:


> He estado en el chat insistiendo bastante a ver si le echaban un vistazo a Burbuja con el tema de Mena, ni p. caso.



Blanco y en botella. Hay un original fehaciente de Mena, y todos huyen. A nadie le interesa la verdad en este asunto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Ago 2022)

yo el ultimo video de santi de lamentos,  paso de verlo ( lo he intentado eh ! ) xD

tien un ratio 2 tercios de lamentos y peleas varias CONTRA 1 de informacion relevante

o incluso 4/1 

por cierto

*yalapentao el GUASAP

....*








*MENOS MAL*





PUES USA SIGNAL.
ASI EL PRIMO ELON TE TIENE CONTROLADO EN CORTO Y LIGERAMENTE
MAS PROTEGIDO EN SIGNAL







​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Ago 2022)

No veo videos de quejas , piques, lamentos y temas de esos XD


----------



## Debunker (28 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> El forero @Bimmer se curró la búsqueda de un original de Mena, y hasta el momento, desde el canal de Santiago Royuela no se ha dicho nada. Yo siento mucha desconfianza. Si un original auténtico de Mena se ignora y no interesa... ¿Por qué se ignora y no interesa? ¿Por qué no se puede controlar el relato y el flujo de información? Por que no se puede manipular, vamos.



ya hace días que Santi dijo que no seguía su correo desde su llegada al Líbano, por falta de tiempo, quizás si le enviamos unos cuantos comentarios con el enlace del hilo que ha abierto Bimmer en Burbuja o llamarle la atención para que abra correo de Bimmer , lo hará, supongo que debe tener cientos de correos sin abrir y ni mirarlos


----------



## Chimpokumon (28 Ago 2022)

Último video de Royuela, Video ya Bastante diferente a lo anterior ¿Mandará Sicarios de Hezbollah a España? Tengo entendido que los Royuela tienen un Pastizal y no sería una locura.


----------



## Bimmer (28 Ago 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Sí aparecen esas fotos con una buena resolución, tan nítida como las notas, estaremos todos seguro 100% de si es Mena o no. Esa caligrafía es inconfundible. Como decía, esa primera frase en mayúscula nunca la usa Mena. Eso ya chirría. Lo otro ya veremos.
> 
> Lo más probable es que Mena sea un mafioso, como la mayoría de la judicatura en los niveles más altos. Pero no estamos hablando de eso, al menos yo, estamos hablando de la caligrafía de Mena: del conferenciante y del escritor de notas a Ruiz .
> 
> ...




Coincido en que se necesita mejorar la resolución de esas fotos pero por lo que me parece tan importante esos apuntes es porque es muy parecida a la de las notas, por ejemplo esta es una letra como la mía :









Si la letra de esos apuntes que muestra sin querer Mena es como la que acabo de enseñaros muy parecida a la mía, aunque no se viera con nitidez estaríamos de acuerdo en que a simple vista se parecerían como un huevo a una castaña si la comparamos con la de las notas, pero no es el caso, por eso es por lo que me parece tan relevante esos apuntes pese a que no sea vean nítidos.





Debunker dijo:


> Buen trabajo Bimmer, felicidades , la letra es la de Mena para mí no hay dudas , como es la letra de Ruiz en ese vídeo que nos enlaza @Sdenka, la cosa es de cajón es imposible que alguien montara todo este tinglado contra los más poderosos de un país con notas e historias inventadas y falsificadas, es más, en 2-3 meses del primer vídeo de Santi , de ser todo falso o incluso una parte falsa, habrían silenciado a Santi en un plis-plas, esto sigue porque no saben que hacer , dicho lo cual me sigue chirriando la segunda parte del ER, que quizá sea una trampa a los Royuelas y les pasen información falsa.




Gracias, para mi tampoco hay dudas, demasiada casualidad que la letra de esos apuntes que enseña Mena sea igual de pésima que la de las notas.


Cierto, por lo que dices y por sentido común es imposible que el expediente sea inventado.





Debunker dijo:


> ya hace días que Santi dijo que no seguía su correo desde su llegada al Líbano, por falta de tiempo, quizás si le enviamos unos cuantos comentarios con el enlace del hilo que ha abierto Bimmer en Burbuja o llamarle la atención para que abra correo de Bimmer , lo hará, supongo que debe tener cientos de correos sin abrir y ni mirarlos




Le he mandado el mensaje por twitter, pero por lo que dice @javvi :




javvi dijo:


> He estado en el chat insistiendo bastante a ver si le echaban un vistazo a Burbuja con el tema de Mena, ni p. caso.




Creo que he metido la pata al dar con esos apuntes y publicarlos, alomejor esa información le viene mal a Santiago que se publique ahora por lo que sea y le interesa ignorarlo y que se olvide.


Por cierto, fijaros en esta gran observación de @martaggg : 



martaggg dijo:


> A mi lo que me llama la atención es el "(2" que aparece en la parte superior derecha y que sirve para el numerado de páginas. No es una forma nada natural, de hecho es propio de la escritura árabe y hebrea (de derecha a izquierda). Hay tesis doctorales y artículos en hebreo (en formato digital) que tienen esa numeración.
> 
> Se debería buscar esa misma fórmula en las notas del Expediente. A mi me es casi imposible escribir esa numeracion con el paréntesis antes del número. No me sale, ni en teclado del portatil ni mucho menos escribiendo en un papel. Haced la prueba.




¿Os suena alguna nota de Mena enumerada?


----------



## martaggg (28 Ago 2022)

Repasando las notas de Mena es increíble la cantidad de "↳" que utiliza a principio de frases cuando enumera cosas y hace listas. Si se encontraran ↳ en apuntes o dedicatorias de alguno de los libros que él mismo ha escrito, también servirían.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Ago 2022)

que alguien le diga que se


martaggg dijo:


> Repasando las notas de Mena es increíble la cantidad de "↳" que utiliza a principio de frases cuando enumera cosas y hace listas. Si se encontraran ↳ en apuntes o dedicatorias de alguno de los libros que él mismo ha escrito, también servirían.



ridiculo xD (sorry )xD


----------



## Tigershark (28 Ago 2022)

martaggg dijo:


> Qué malas formas tiene Santi!!Incluso con gente que le ayuda. Vídeo de una hora rajando de la mujer que le pasó la firma de Mena del acta de recuperación del vehículo del depósito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No he visto el vídeo pero siempre hace lo mismo utiliza a la gente y luego cuando no le dan todo lo que pide se pone a insultar y llamar disidencia controlada.

Llevo una semana sin ver los vídeos porque no lo soporto, primero raja hasta quedarse a gusto y un día más tarde video para pedir perdón, ha quedado mal con todos los que se ha cruzado pero el bueno siempre es el.

Yo como muchos creemos o queremos creer el expediente pero no tragamos a SR.


----------



## Monsieur George (28 Ago 2022)

Tanta dilación, tanto ignorar..., que al final tu enemigo se te adelanta. En vez de actuar con valentía y *SEGURIDAD*, y salir diciendo que han encontrado un escrito fehaciente de Mena, lo ignoran. Bien, bien...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Tanta dilación, tanto ignorar..., que al final tu enemigo se te adelanta. En vez de actuar con valentía y *SEGURIDAD*, y salir diciendo que han encontrado un escrito fehaciente de Mena, lo ignoran. Bien, bien...



ah ! yo pensaba que te referias a la firma de la retirada del coche por la grua

hombre eso del Farrerons es un poco zurullin xÐÐ

es decir, es hast util por que ha estado fino buscandolo y tiene merito ....

pero se ve un poco regulin regulan xD​


a) lo mismo que pienso que una sola firma *( LA DE LA GRUA ) NO ESTABLECE UNA CORRELACION* posible con miles de notas

b) pienso que TAMPOCO : "* LA ZURRULLO / HABIL" captura del Farrerons xDD de un frame to farragoso ... ( a pesar del tino de verlo)
valga para establecer " que no es "*




*Y SEGUIMOS ENTRAMPADOS EN LOS DIMES Y DIRETES DEL ANALOGICO MUNDO DE LAS CALIGRAFIAS *


a mi me cansa , por que se puede estar aqui debatiendo el sexo de los angeles 1 decada y no llegar a ningun lado

unos diran una cosa y otros diran la otra

Por eso decia que el tema de las caligrafias da, hasta donde da ...

y por eso me gusto mas el tema de las cuentas bancarias

O cuando se sugirio que praticamente se habia grabado en video mover los cuerpos de las naves o verlo con "estos ojitos" y que se iba a tiro fijo y que estaban alli

Luego la cosa paso a ser "han aparecido cuentas" de uno de los tios de las naves.

pero hay un mundo distancia entre lo uno y lo otro.

Si los pillas con los muertos enterrados : GAME OVER

si no otra vez estamos en el terreno del BLA BLA BLA BLA ....​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Ago 2022)

no lo he visto aun
directo
por dios que no se enrolle xD
¿ de donde coño ha sacado una foto de ZP GAFAPASTA? xD



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Ago 2022)

no me creo las notas nuevas lo siento 

Me aburre ya el tema caligrafias y notas magicas xDD


*pero los certificados y las cuentas 


MOLAN MUCHO YET xD*



*DECIDLE QUE PONGA EL SIGNAL xD *

QUE SOLO LE ESPIERA UNA FACCION ( que de momento se porta bien o REGULIN xD ) osea que mejor que GUASAP es mil veces
y quizas ligeramente mejor que Telegram para circulos restringidos



Aunque claro que es cierto que nadie mas lo tiene instalado y eso podria ser un problema . pero para un circulo cerrado ya habituado a usarlo
seria de las mejores opciones ( con limitaciones claro )








Signal Messenger: Speak Freely


Say "hello" to a different messaging experience. An unexpected focus on privacy, combined with all of the features you expect.




signal.org


----------



## javvi (28 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Tanta dilación, tanto ignorar..., que al final tu enemigo se te adelanta. En vez de actuar con valentía y *SEGURIDAD*, y salir diciendo que han encontrado un escrito fehaciente de Mena, lo ignoran. Bien, bien...



La cosa se anima. Seguro que éste sí que se pasa por este hilo de vez en cuando.


----------



## javvi (28 Ago 2022)

Lo que decía no recuerdo quién: que si lo amplias se ve todavía peor. Será menester que alguien dé con ese programa que dicen que amplia la imagen con mejor resolución. Si es que existe.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Ago 2022)

*que no sea mongolo

Y QUE DEJE DE NAVEGAR YOUTUBE LOGEADO *








CON SU CUENTA... SE DEDICA A ESCUCHAR MUSICA LOGEADO CON LA CUENTA DE STREAMING ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Ago 2022)

NO .. ESTE VIDEO HA ESTADO APROVECHABLE

muchos loles .... y ha sido conciso y contando mas apresuradamente cosas utiles o cuando menos curiosas

hay algunos "huevos de pascua" muy LOL como la tecnica de "ofuscacion"   a la hora de contratar servicios de señoritas

que no hago spoiler : mejor ver


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Ago 2022)

LA CUENTAS ASOCIADAS A TRUMP 
SE REAFIRMAR EN QUE WRAY ( dirctr FBI ) ES UN " SLEEPER " 
Y QUE HARA LO QUE TIENE QUE HACER 


digo para ir comparando evolucion de casos en España y USA.
aqui no veo yo ...al Gadea de " sleeper" 
No se quien seria en españa el equivalente a Director del FBI. Imagino que MARLASKA
2.1K views ORIGINAL AQUII 2 0:00








il Donaldo Trumpo on GETTR : STOP IT!!!


STOP IT!!!




gettr.com









@REALDONALDOTRUMPO
FBI REDACTEDAFFIDAVIT/WRAY

AMERICAN COUP D'ETAT...
When this is finished a much bigger graphic will be needed.
MUCH BIGGER!
BIGGEST POLITICAL SCANDAL IN AMERICAN HISTORY.
Q

Sleepers present problems re: staff fills.
More coming?
Q

Wray is a sleeper_*☕*_

Future marker.
Q

Rats running.
Timing is everything.
Enjoy the show.
Q

@QSRDECODES
@QWO17​


----------



## GreenBack (29 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> El forero @Bimmer se curró la búsqueda de un original de Mena, y hasta el momento, desde el canal de Santiago Royuela no se ha dicho nada. Yo siento mucha desconfianza. Si un original auténtico de Mena se ignora y no interesa... ¿Por qué se ignora y no interesa? ¿Por qué no se puede controlar el relato y el flujo de información? Porque no se puede manipular, vamos.



Está más que claro: Porroyuela es más listo que vosotros y tiene mejor vista. Sabe que, queriéndole salvar, le habéis jodido. El original de Mena destruye el expediente completo.

Pero vosotros a lo vuestro


----------



## Bud_Spencer (29 Ago 2022)

Si el expediente es mentira,por qué no denuncia el Mena?lo tendría muy facilito para ganar el juicio


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Ago 2022)

7:54 p. m. · 28 ago. 2022·Twitter for iPhone
**

*@elonmusk 3h*

*De vez en cuando, compartiré algunas cosas que parecen funcionar para mí,
por si os resulta útil*






*¡Por favor, comparte en este hilo algunas cosas que te están funcionando en la vida & que a otros les puedan servir!

3h
Por consejo de un buen amigo, he estado ayunando periódicamente & me siento más saludable

3h
La app de ayuno Zero está bastante bien*










Descargar Signal


Download Signal for Android, iOS, Linux, macOS, and Windows.




signal.org










​


----------



## Bimb0 (29 Ago 2022)

Bud_Spencer dijo:


> Si el expediente es mentira,por qué no denuncia el Mena?lo tendría muy facilito para ganar el juicio



El Mena y los otros cientos de implicados denunciados públicamente en un canal de Youtube de 50.000 seguidores, acusados de delitos gravísimos

Pues porque es cierto. No hay más vuelta de hoja


----------



## GreenBack (29 Ago 2022)

Bud_Spencer dijo:


> Si el expediente es mentira,por qué no denuncia el Mena?lo tendría muy facilito para ganar el juicio



La pregunta correcta que debes hacerte es:
Si el expediente es verdad cómo, lejos de haberles eliminado, les toleran y promocionan en Youtube?
Son la operación Q española. Buscan la destrucción de la disidencia.
Aquí tienes todas las claves


----------



## Existencia insoportable (29 Ago 2022)

GreenBack dijo:


> La pregunta correcta que debes hacerte es:
> Si el expediente es verdad cómo, lejos de haberles eliminado, les toleran y promocionan en Youtube?
> Son la operación Q española. Buscan la destrucción de la disidencia.
> Aquí tienes todas las claves



Porque tienen escasa repercusión, y los que le siguen son unos pocos cientos (quizás miles) de personas. Pero nada que pueda representar un peligro real para el poder.

Lo que deberías preguntarte es por qué aún con la orden judicial de cerrarle el canal de Youtube, Google no lo hace. Y ahí es donde entran los contactos y el poder que tienen los Royuela.


----------



## javvi (29 Ago 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> Y ahí es donde entran los contactos y el poder que tienen los Royuela.



¿Y cuáles son esos contactos? Llevo preguntándomelo, ¿cuánto? ¿dos años? y no tengo ni idea. En todo caso, lo que está claro que el poder no lo tienen los Royuela, los Royuela son la cara visible de ese poder, nada más. Hemos hecho muchas cábalas, sin que me acabe de decantar definitivamente por ninguna de las hipótesis que hemos barajado.


----------



## Kill33r (29 Ago 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> Porque tienen escasa repercusión, y los que le siguen son unos pocos cientos (quizás miles) de personas. Pero nada que pueda representar un peligro real para el poder.
> 
> Lo que deberías preguntarte es por qué aún con la orden judicial de cerrarle el canal de Youtube, Google no lo hace. Y ahí es donde entran los contactos y el poder que tienen los Royuela.



Claro claro los royuela tienen poder para decirle a Google quietos? .

Los topos son gente como tú o yo, pero con memoria y consciencia de patria, del bien y del mal, y me temo se han jugado y se juegan el pellejo 


Quién te dice a tí que no haya topos que estén viéndonos desde el más allá por haber sido pillados ?

Te imaginas que tu padre fuese en nov de 1981 uno de los de las manifa?

Crees que hubiese dormido en casa más?









El ultraderechista Alberto Royuela, puesto en libertad irregularmente


El conocido ultraderechista barcelonés Alberto Royuela y otras once personas más fueron puestos erróneamente en libertad el pasado lunes por el funcio




elpais.com


----------



## Existencia insoportable (29 Ago 2022)

A mí este vídeo me parece impactante y no se cómo interpretarlo. Sólo que este hombre va a hacer cosas grandes (graves?), o al menos eso dice.



Le conocí hace relativamente poco por otro canal de Youtube al que estaba suscrito, el cual se puso a atacarle y a vacilarle. Al final cada uno saca en limpio sus conclusiones.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Ago 2022)

*“Juezas y Jueces para la Democracia” salpicada por los sobornos de una jueza de su ejecutiva*
May 20, 2022 | Notas de prensa





Foto: Comunicación Poder Judicial​
*Marta Vicente de Gregorio ha sido denunciada ante la Policía tras recibirse en el “Buzón de Denuncias” de ACODAP copia de las pruebas de los sobornos presentadas ante Hacienda. No cabe duda, esa jueza es pieza fundamental de la trama delictiva que anida en los juzgados de Talavera de la Reina.*
La asociación de jueces “progresistas” cercana al gobierno tiene una oveja negra en su junta directiva, *Marta Vicente de Gregorio*. Es el azote del Juez *Presencia* desde que llegó procedente de Guadalajara, casi con toda seguridad comisionada por *Vicente Rouco* con el encargo de dar el pasavolante al presidente de *ACODAP*. Cuenta además con la entusiasta e incondicional complicidad de la secretaria judicial *María Rosa Turnes de la Infanta*, alias “la mala bestia.”
Las constantes represalias y burlas de la ley protagonizadas por ambos *Vicentes* no pueden encontrar justificación únicamente por una animadversión personal contra el Juez *Presencia*. Por tanto, fácil fue deducir que debía haber algo más. Ante las fundadas sospechas, el equipo de investigación que colabora con *ACODAP* se puso manos a la obra. Basados en su enorme experiencia, los sagaces investigadores no han tardado mucho en descubrir las motivaciones: El sucio dinero que todo lo compra.
*Vicente de Gregorio* ha sido denunciada por recibir 400.000 euros en la oficina principal del *CREDIT ANDORRA* en diez depósitos. La denuncia interpuesta contra ella en la comisaría de Talavera de la Reina cita _“la posible comisión de delitos de fraude fiscal y blanqueo de capitales“_, dejando claro que se ajusta a lo que prevé la Directiva europea UE 2019/1937. En la misma denuncia figura *Manuel González Cid* (administrador de los fondos buitres ejecutante y adjudicatarios en la ejecución hipotecaria 34/17 del juzgado nº 4 de Talavera de la Reina, en la que se pretende el lanzamiento ilegal de la familia del juez Presencia) por manejar diez millones desde el *Bank CAINVEST* de las Islas Caimán, utilizados como presunta “caja B” destinada a financiar los sobornos de los jueces y fiscales que está represaliando al juez decano de la Ciudad de la Cerámica.


> _“Unido este último hallazgo a otros recientes, queda una cosa muy clara, los sobornos son la costumbre en estos juzgados. Son un nido de corrupción”_, afirma *Fernando Presencia*. _“Hemos denunciado también al fiscal decano (el del chalet ilegal) _*Ángel Demetrio de la Cruz Andrade*_, por haber sido sobornado con 760.000 €; a la secretaria del 4, _*María Rosa Turnes de la Infanta*_, por haber sido sobornada con 1.000.000 €, a la jueza también del 4 que pretende mi desahucio ilegal, _*Almudena Marina Navarro Heredia*_, por haber sido sobornada con 400.000 €; y al fondo buitre. Todos actúan en comandita.”_



El resultado de la investigación deja clara evidencia del complot urdido contra el Juez Presencia, y sirve para desbaratarlo a golpe de denuncias ante la Policía Nacional y otros foros. El Juez *Presencia* aporta las denuncias ante la comisaria de policía de esos supuestos sobornos en paraísos fiscales, a las que se acompañaron las interpuestas ante la Agencia Tributaria por el investigador *Alberto Royuela* y el periodista *Juan Martínez Grasa*, que van llegando al Buzón de denuncias de *ACODAP*.
El uno de julio de 2020 la asociación “*Jueces para la democracia*” anunciaba así el triunfo de la jueza de los sobornos:


> _“_*Marta Vicente de Gregorio*_, de 42 años, titular del Juzgado de lo Penal 3 de *Toledo*, ha conseguido 148 votos.”_



Todos o parte de esos sobornos podrían proceder de fondos de la Unión Europea, por lo que el Juez *Presencia* considera que la Fiscalía europea es la competente para instruir tan importantes diligencias.


Resultados electorales al XVIV secretariado de JJpD


Atestado 4791_22 pág. 1

Atestado 4791_22 pág. 2

DENUNCIA POLICIA NACIONAL MARTA VICENTE DE GREGORIO Y GONZALEZ CID
DENUNCIA POLICIA CONTRA SECRETARIA JUDICIAL QUE SE HA DEJADO SOBORNAR PARA LANZAR ILEGALMENTE DE SU VIVIENDA A LA FAMILIA DEL JUEZ PRESENCIA
DENUNCIA POLICIA CONTRA FISCAL DECANO TALAVERA ANGEL DEMETRIO DE LA CRUZ ANDRADE
DENUNCIA POLICIA ALMUDENA MARINA NAVARRO HEREDIA JUEZA MIXTO 4 TALAVERA
1033. DENUNCIA AEAT ANGEL DEMETRIO DE LA CRUZ ANDRADE
1044. DENUNCIA AEAT MARTA VICENTE DE GREGORIO
139. DENUNCIA AEAT ALMUDENA MARINA NAVARRO HEREDIA
1032. DENUNCIA AEAT M ROSA TURNES DE LA INFANTA Y LUIS VICENTE ROS DE LA INFANTA
EXP 1041 DENUNCIA AEAT FONDO BUITRE MANUEL GONZALEZ CID


----------



## Kill33r (29 Ago 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> A mí este vídeo me parece impactante y no se cómo interpretarlo. Sólo que este hombre va a hacer cosas grandes (graves?), o al menos eso dice.
> 
> 
> 
> Le conocí hace relativamente poco por otro canal de Youtube al que estaba suscrito, el cual se puso a atacarle y a vacilarle. Al final cada uno saca en limpio sus conclusiones.



Michel brechtel 







Brechtel The Leader In Cloud And Aerosol Measurement Technologies


Brechtel designs and develops aerosol measurement devices and software to facilitate research on climate change and air quality




www.brechtel.com


----------



## Kill33r (29 Ago 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> A mí este vídeo me parece impactante y no se cómo interpretarlo. Sólo que este hombre va a hacer cosas grandes (graves?), o al menos eso dice.
> 
> 
> 
> Le conocí hace relativamente poco por otro canal de Youtube al que estaba suscrito, el cual se puso a atacarle y a vacilarle. Al final cada uno saca en limpio sus conclusiones.



Aerosoles 






Check Brechtel Aerosol Products Today!


Brechtel aerosol products offer great value and reliability in a field-ready easy-to-use package. Learn more!




www.brechtel.com


----------



## Kill33r (29 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Aerosoles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El hijo maricon perdido como uno de los hijos de Soros 









My Bookshelf – Page 2 – Evan Brechtel


Posts about My Bookshelf written by evanbrechtel




evanbrechtel.net


----------



## Kill33r (29 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> El hijo maricon perdido como uno de los hijos de Soros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La madre CFO de un think tank de Rockefeller/CIA









Rand Capital Corporation Announces Leadership Transition and Changes to the Board of Directors


BUFFALO, N.Y., October 25, 2021--Rand Capital Corporation (Nasdaq: RAND) Announces Leadership Transition and Changes to the Board of Directors




finance.yahoo.com





Rand


----------



## Kill33r (29 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> La madre CFO de un think tank de Rockefeller/CIA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Copón con los topos del royuela 

Seguro que solo son barrenderos? 









New Analysis of The Rockefeller Foundation’s Equity-First Vaccination Initiative Finds Hyper Local Engagement Key to Fighting Covid Crisis - The Rockefeller Foundation


RAND Corporation Study demonstrates how community-based organizations are central to efforts to promote Covid-19 vaccination equity and strengthen public



www.rockefellerfoundation.org


----------



## Bimmer (29 Ago 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Lo que decía no recuerdo quién: que si lo amplias se ve todavía peor. Será menester que alguien dé con ese programa que dicen que amplia la imagen con mejor resolución. Si es que existe.




Atentos a esto :










Crimen Samuel Luiz: Una empresa gallega consiguió mejorar los vídeos del crimen de Samuel hasta dar con el último detenido


Una empresa gallega, Cinfo, consiguió mejorar los vídeos del crimen de Samuel Luiz hasta dar con el último detenido la semana pasada.




www.google.com






De no verse ni la cara, a verse hasta la marca del chandal gracias al tratamiento de las imágenes.


Santiago debería contratar los servicios de alguien que sepa mejorar calidad de imagen y así enseñar la letra original de Mena sin ningún tipo de dudas.


Si no lo hace y ni siquiera habla de estos apuntes de Mena, resulta sospechoso, pero igual esto a él le da igual porque tiene pruebas de que esa letra es la de Mena, como por ejemplo dice Miguel Rix que ha visto fotos de la letra de Mena cuando este era profesor en la universidad, o como los supuestos audios y vídeos que tengan los Royuela sobre Mena y Ruiz.


Aunque lo suyo sería que hablase de esos apuntes de Mena que hemos visto todos en ese vídeo e hiciese lo posible por mejorar la calidad de imagen y así salir de dudas una vez, pero claro, si hace eso tendriamos dos posibles resultados : 


1 - La letra no coincide con la de las notas, caso cerrado, las notas serían falsas y el expediente un camelo.


2 - La letra coincide con la de las notas, se afirma que el expediente es real, esto produciría una movida del copón que no les interesa en absoluto a Royuela y su equipo (individuos importantes del R78).


Mi conclusión : Royuela y su equipo quieren ocupar los puestos de Mena y su equipo pero para ello no pueden romper el R78, por eso Royuela y los suyos no están yendo a saco, están presionando poco a poco a cambio de ir obteniendo unos intereses personales.


Santiago Royuela es la pieza clave de Royuela y su equipo, creo que están haciendo con él un Tejero, Santiago está yendo y quiere ir con todo pero los que le mandan no le dejan y le dan la información justa hasta el punto de que no está realmente informado, lo están usando como en su día a Tejero.


Santiago demostró ser el más real cuando dijo lo que había que hacer con el tio de la nave de Leganés, algo muy politicamente incorrecto pero que yo apoyo y aplaudo pues no se puede ganar a la mafia con las reglas de la policía, también demuestra ser el más real a ser él el que más está dando la cara por el expediente royuela, mejor dicho, por ser él el único que está dando la cara, literalmente.


----------



## Kill33r (29 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Atentos a esto :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será que su padre y grasa han salido codificados?


----------



## javvi (29 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Atentos a esto :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Necesitamos urgentemente a esos gallegos. Más papelitos de Mena. Es sólo unos segundos. Apenas se ve. Ahora me vuelve a parecer otra vez que es la caligrafía desquiciada de las notas. Cuando quitan el cartel de mierda.


----------



## javvi (29 Ago 2022)

*LAS NOTAS DE MENA A TRAVÉS DE LA JARRA DE CRISTAL.*

Joder, yo pensaba que desde salió el canal de los Royuela Mena no se había atrevido a asomar la patita. Aquí le vemos dando una conferencia el 9 del 12 de 2020. 

Soy incapaz de descifrar lo que tiene escrito entre las manos.


----------



## Kill33r (29 Ago 2022)

javvi dijo:


> *LAS NOTAS DE MENA A TRAVÉS DE LA JARRA DE CRISTAL.*
> 
> Joder, yo pensaba que desde salió el canal de los Royuela Mena no se había atrevido a asomar la patita. Aquí le vemos dando una conferencia el 9 del 12 de 2020.
> 
> Soy incapaz de descifrar lo que tiene escrito entre las manos.



La jarra hace de lupa 

CNI hola?


----------



## GreenBack (29 Ago 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> Porque tienen escasa repercusión, y los que le siguen son unos pocos cientos (quizás miles) de personas. Pero nada que pueda representar un peligro real para el poder.
> 
> Lo que deberías preguntarte es por qué aún con la orden judicial de cerrarle el canal de Youtube, Google no lo hace. Y ahí es donde entran los contactos y el poder que tienen los Royuela.



La pregunta te la tienes que hacer tú. 
Hablas como si Google censurara las mentiras, cuando lo que hacen es censurar la Verdad. Esto , como esmentira, lo dejan ahí, para destruir la disidencia.


----------



## GreenBack (29 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Atentos a esto :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lleva días sabiendo del vídeo y callando como puta.
El que se crea que llevan meses interceptando notas manuscritas del "escribano" de Zapatero, está zumbado.
Fue bonito mientras duró.
Un viejo chocho y rico , su hijo paranoide y la tropa de amiguetes, infiltrados, jugando a espías o, directamente cobrando por sus servicios.


----------



## Tigershark (29 Ago 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> A mí este vídeo me parece impactante y no se cómo interpretarlo.



Luego de visionar este vídeo me hago la pregunta si SR va a decir a los Hezbolá que se quiten la bandera del Líbano en las manis para no ofender a nadie...

Ahora hablando en serio si lo que quiere es que Hezbolá ayude a derrocar al sionismo en España lo veo harto complicado porque estos ocupan todos los cargos de poder , además los españoles se pondrían lógicamente con su gobierno ya que llevan cuarenta años de lavado cerebro, se creen que los judíos son los de la lista de schimler y de ahí no los saques, tienen la mentalidad que los EEUU liberaron Europa del yugo del fascismo.SR se está radicalizando y en breve lo veremos con turbante pero eso no va a ayudar en nada a España , bastante tienen en el Líbano con lo suyo , además con una guerra en ciernes.


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Atentos a esto :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que TODO el mundo da como hecho fehaciente e indiscutible que la letra de los apuntes de las conferencias son de Mena. Pero se ve que los Royuela no se fían de las imágenes de youtube, prefieren las notas que les pasan los topos... Si es que...

Bien visto lo de esa empresa que hace tratamiento de imágenes. Más valdría gastarse el dinero en eso que no en otras patochadas. 

Si todavía no te ha respondido, revela el gran interés que tienen los Royuela para demostrar que la caligrafía de las notas que poseen son de Mena... Yo no soy de ningún bando. Soy amigo de la Verdad. Y me parece aquí que muchos de los protagonistas mienten y no quieren saber la verdad.


----------



## Kill33r (29 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Es que TODO el mundo da como hecho fehaciente e indiscutible que la letra de los apuntes de las conferencias son de Mena. Pero se ve que los Royuela no se fían de las imágenes de youtube, prefieren las notas que les pasan los topos... Si es que...
> 
> Bien visto lo de esa empresa que hace tratamiento de imágenes. Más valdría gastarse el dinero en eso que no en otras patochadas.
> 
> Si todavía no te ha respondido, revela el gran interés que tienen los Royuela para demostrar que la caligrafía de las notas que poseen son de Mena... Yo no soy de ningún bando. Soy amigo de la Verdad. Y me parece aquí que muchos de los protagonistas mienten y no quieren saber la verdad.



Los originales pedidos por un juez de otro país, se los comeran con patatas?

Comisión rogatoria a una entidad bancaria de otro país, no es algo único del estado español 

Mi hermano es juez en Colombia, y pide todos los que le apetece, y se los envian 


No me gustaría estar en el pellejo del juez chips sugus Bosch grau ni en la espalda de Gadea, huele a hombre


----------



## Monsieur George (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Bimb0 (29 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


>



Pues nada, ya se puede querellar Mena, no?

Por que permite que se le difame asi durante años?

Jajajajajaj


----------



## Bimb0 (29 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, Farrerons lleva mucho tiempo en este hilo


----------



## Kill33r (29 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Por cierto, Farrerons lleva mucho tiempo en este hilo



Demasiado para ser gratis


----------



## Bimb0 (29 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Demasiado para ser gratis



Probablemente más de un año. Santiago es mu academicista y no ve que está comprado por el CNI


----------



## Kill33r (29 Ago 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Probablemente más de un año. Santiago es mu academicista y no ve que está comprado por el CNI



Margarita les metió otros 50000 euros a los disidentes YouTubers politoxicomanos


----------



## GreenBack (29 Ago 2022)

Para la letra de Zapatero no se fijaron en nada, estando accesible en la red. Se la suda todo.


----------



## GreenBack (30 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Es que TODO el mundo da como hecho fehaciente e indiscutible que la letra de los apuntes de las conferencias son de Mena. Pero se ve que los Royuela no se fían de las imágenes de youtube, prefieren las notas que les pasan los topos... Si es que...
> 
> Bien visto lo de esa empresa que hace tratamiento de imágenes. Más valdría gastarse el dinero en eso que no en otras patochadas.
> 
> Si todavía no te ha respondido, revela el gran interés que tienen los Royuela para demostrar que la caligrafía de las notas que poseen son de Mena... Yo no soy de ningún bando. Soy amigo de la Verdad. Y me parece aquí que muchos de los protagonistas mienten y no quieren saber la verdad.



Ya ha respondido en el vídeo de hoy, la letra se la envió Farrerons y se ha limitado a decir que, ,(gracias a Dios) ahí no se ve nada.
Ese fulano es un hijosdelagranputa, con todas las letras. No sé cómo alguien puede depositar su confianza en semejante hombrecillo, que desconoce lo que es la honestidad.


----------



## Bimmer (30 Ago 2022)

GreenBack dijo:


> Ya ha respondido en el vídeo de hoy, la letra se la envió Farrerons y se ha limitado a decir que, ,(gracias a Dios) ahí no se ve nada.
> Ese fulano es un hijosdelagranputa, con todas las letras. No sé cómo alguien puede depositar su confianza en semejante hombrecillo, que desconoce lo que es la honestidad.




Podrías por favor compartir minuto del vídeo donde dice eso?


----------



## Bimmer (30 Ago 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Necesitamos urgentemente a esos gallegos. Más papelitos de Mena. Es sólo unos segundos. Apenas se ve. Ahora me vuelve a parecer otra vez que es la caligrafía desquiciada de las notas. Cuando quitan el cartel de mierda.




Miguel Rix es nuestro hombre, nadie mejor que él para tratar este tema, Rix se podría poner en contacto con empresas como esa gallega y para pagar a la empresa pues entre todos arrimamos lo que queramos.


En cuanto a ese vídeo, efectivamente se puede ver ahí también algo de letra pero yo por lo menos no llego a identificar ni una palabra.




javvi dijo:


> *LAS NOTAS DE MENA A TRAVÉS DE LA JARRA DE CRISTAL.*
> 
> Joder, yo pensaba que desde salió el canal de los Royuela Mena no se había atrevido a asomar la patita. Aquí le vemos dando una conferencia el 9 del 12 de 2020.
> 
> Soy incapaz de descifrar lo que tiene escrito entre las manos.




Me suena mucho que hablamos en su día de este vídeo, tiene también otro en verano del 2020 en una entrevista por tv en su casa que por cierto salen fotos de sus familiares de fondo.


En este vídeo de la jarra, entre el minuto 6:40 y 7:00 zarandea una hoja por las dos caras con una mano y se ven las letras pero la resolución sigue siendo mala, con la jarra a simple vista se aprecian más grandes las letras pero imposible identificar algo.




Monsieur George dijo:


> Es que TODO el mundo da como hecho fehaciente e indiscutible que la letra de los apuntes de las conferencias son de Mena. Pero se ve que los Royuela no se fían de las imágenes de youtube, prefieren las notas que les pasan los topos... Si es que...
> 
> Bien visto lo de esa empresa que hace tratamiento de imágenes. Más valdría gastarse el dinero en eso que no en otras patochadas.
> 
> Si todavía no te ha respondido, revela el gran interés que tienen los Royuela para demostrar que la caligrafía de las notas que poseen son de Mena... Yo no soy de ningún bando. Soy amigo de la Verdad. Y me parece aquí que muchos de los protagonistas mienten y no quieren saber la verdad.




Así es, y si Santiago no quiere, los seguidores del ER deberíamos entre todos gastarnos ese dinero a través de un intermediario como Miguel Rix para esclarecer esas imágenes porque son clave, alguien que sepa mejorar la calidad estoy seguro que las deja perfectas para identificar, a mi almenos la letra a simple vista no me parece distinta, eso ya es algo importante.


A mi también me parece eso, aunque de momento le doy el beneficio de la duda a los Royuela, creo que di en el clavo con que Mena y Alberto Royuela iniciaron su relación con tratos mafiosos relacionados con las subastas amañadas que expliqué gracias al paralelismo con la serie "Billions" en la que uno de los protagonistas es un fiscal corrupto y en una de las tramas se mete en las subastas amañadas y necesita a un testaferro y un subastero.


Pues esta creencia de ser cierta, los Royuela no nos lo han dicho, y como esta pues casi todo, no nos cuentan una mierda ni siquiera cuando la información ya está caducada.


Pero como digo de momento les doy el beneficio de la duda, tal vez les viene mal que esos apuntes de Mena que hemos visto se visualicen correctamente y se identifiquen, por el motivo que sea y desconozcamos, por eso no quieren tratar el tema. No se puede negar que en gran parte de occidente, sobre todo en los países de la unión europea vive mejor el delincuente que el honrado, España en eso está de los primeros en el ranking y si esto sucede es ni más ni menos porque los que mandan, la clase política y la clase judicial son los máximos delincuentes que hay en España. 


Hasta que una minoría ajena a esa delincuencia les ha pillado con el carrito de los helados y están sacando toda la mierda poco a poco, tarea nada fácil desde luego, estamos viviendo y haciendo historia, cada uno de los que seguimos el ER y lo apoyamos somos gente grande, si no fuera por nosotros la ventana de overton estaría ya rota y estaríamos viendo en directo en la televisión auténticas distopías y barbaries, nosotros nos plantamos ante el mal y la mentira, hay que cambiar todo esto a mejor de una vez por todas, paciencia y ánimo.


----------



## Debunker (30 Ago 2022)

Te has planteado que el ER sea verdad, el daño que habrá causado con 2.000 + - asesinatos , el robo increíble a través del crimen organizado que sufrimos que según la UE en corrupción en España es del 8% del PIB español todos los años, es decir alrededor de 100.000 millones de € anuales que en nuestro país desaparecen para alimentar con corrupción a los mandamases del sistema. 

La verdad, yo no pienso en los familiares de esa gente , el que más y menos maricón y-o lesbiana que otra cosa no tendrán pero el cerebro no lo tienen bien, y la familia de ZP ni te digo


----------



## hurdygurdy (30 Ago 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Te has planteado que el ER sea verdad, el daño que habrá causado con 2.000 + - asesinatos , el robo increíble a través del crimen organizado que sufrimos que según la UE en corrupción en España es del 8% del PIB español todos los años, es decir alrededor de 100.000 millones de € anuales que en nuestro país desaparecen para alimentar con corrupción a los mandamases del sistema.
> 
> La verdad, yo no pienso en los familiares de esa gente , el que más y menos maricón y-o lesbiana que otra cosa no tendrán pero el cerebro no lo tienen bien, y la familia de ZP ni te digo
> 
> ...



¿Alguien sabe con cuántos de los familiares y allegados de esos 2000 supuestos asesinados han contactado los Royuela para hacerles saber que sus seres queridos han sido asesinados? ¿Cuántos de ellos han decidido denunciar los asesinatos? ¿Uno o ninguno? En serio, ¿eso no da que pensar a nadie?

Si la excusa es que tienen medio a las represalias, ¿Por qué no le ha pasado nada a los Royuela y a los demás youtubers que denuncian los supuestos asesinatos?


----------



## Debunker (30 Ago 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe con cuántos de los familiares y allegados de esos 2000 supuestos asesinados han contactado los Royuela para hacerles saber que sus seres queridos han sido asesinados? ¿Cuántos de ellos han decidido denunciar los asesinatos? ¿Uno o ninguno? En serio, ¿eso no da que pensar a nadie?
> 
> Si la excusa es que tienen medio a las represalias, ¿Por qué no le ha pasado nada a los Royuela y a los demás youtubers que denuncian los supuestos asesinatos?




la gran mayoría de los asesinados son gente del hampa, los sicarios ex-presidiarios que utilizaban la banda de Mena, otros muchos son encargos de propios familiares, pero es cierto que aunque mínimos, nadie ha denunciado, por ejemplo el del periodista Herrera y el mismo atentado a Rajoy y Esperanza Aguirre, ésta se interesó y estuvo en contacto con los Royuelas pero hizo nada y calló todo, posiblemente no creyó el ER, otro como el de Biondo anda flotando como crimen pero sin conexión de momento con Mena.

El ER es duro de tragar por espeluznante , sencillamente es increíble, así que es más fácil no creerlo y acallar nuestra conciencia. 

Sinceramente creo que el ER va a resultar en nada, pero no porque no sea cierto sino porque el principal portavoz y denunciante tiene la olla más pallá que pacá. Lo del Líbano es el no va más. Ojalá me equivoque.

precisamente Santi en uno de los últimos vídeos, menciona la Red Gladio que yo había escuchado mil veces pero que nunca me informé porque me parecía un cuento chino conspiranóico, esa mención me hizo buscar la tal Red Gladio y joder, a toro pasado ya no lo trasmiten como conspiración , sino una realidad que supera al ER , la mierda monumental existe, supera la imaginación por mucho. 

Además actualmente todos los que estén cerca de la administración, organismos del estado y gobierno deben estar poniéndose las botas a mangar todo lo que puedan, el sistema occidental está siendo desmantelado y tonto el último

La red u operación Gladio, de peli 






Operación Gladio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













El enigma de Gladio: los ejércitos secretos de la OTAN en la Guerra Fría


Pocos son los historiadores y periodistas con el atrevimiento, y paciencia, necesarios para adentrarse en el laberinto de la 'stay behind' y la red Gladio




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Monsieur George (30 Ago 2022)

GreenBack dijo:


> Ya ha respondido en el vídeo de hoy, la letra se la envió Farrerons y se ha limitado a decir que, ,(gracias a Dios) ahí no se ve nada.
> Ese fulano es un hijosdelagranputa, con todas las letras. No sé cómo alguien puede depositar su confianza en semejante hombrecillo, que desconoce lo que es la honestidad.



Tal cual.

*Minuto 33 y 40 segundos*. "Ahí no se ve nada. Anda detrás de la indubitada. Ya le hemos enseñado la de la denuncia". ¡¡Pero que puto cachondeo es esto!!

¿Por qué me tengo que creer que la letra que dicen que es de Mena realmente lo es? ¿Por qué? ¡¡Qué no se ve nada, dice...!! Algo sí se ve. Y si no se ve, se ponen medios para que se vea...


----------



## hurdygurdy (30 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Tal cual.
> 
> *Minuto 33 y 40 segundos*. "Ahí no se ve nada. Anda detrás de la indubitada. Ya le hemos enseñado la de la denuncia". ¡¡Pero que puto cachondeo es esto!!
> 
> ¿Por qué me tengo que creer que la letra que dicen que es de Mena realmente lo es? ¿Por qué? ¡¡Qué no se ve nada, dice...!! Algo sí se ve. Y si no se ve, se ponen medios para que se vea...



Blanco y en botella: no le interesa que se cotejen los manuscritos porque, de hacerlo, se descubriría que los manuscritos que presentaron los Royuela son falsos.


----------



## Bimmer (30 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Tal cual.
> 
> *Minuto 33 y 40 segundos*. "Ahí no se ve nada. Anda detrás de la indubitada. Ya le hemos enseñado la de la denuncia". ¡¡Pero que puto cachondeo es esto!!
> 
> ¿Por qué me tengo que creer que la letra que dicen que es de Mena realmente lo es? ¿Por qué? ¡¡Qué no se ve nada, dice...!! Algo sí se ve. Y si no se ve, se ponen medios para que se vea...





*LA LETRA DE MENA ES LA MISMA QUE LA DE LAS NOTAS DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA. 


Se confirma que el expediente royuela es real. Descargaos el vídeo y haced fotos del momento exacto, aquí se ve la letra nítida : *

Entre el minuto 18:57 y el 19:02 si lo ponéis a cámara lenta se ve la letra perfectamente :


























Si ampliais la foto y veis de cerca la letra, o si probáis a verlo en el vídeo a cámara lenta e ir pausando, comprobaréis que es la misma letra en mayúsculas de Mena que aporta @Sdenka en este post :




Sdenka dijo:


> Casi nunca, pero sí hay algunas. De momento he encontrado dos ejemplos en las páginas 91 y 92 del libro rojo. Hasta la semana que viene no tendré tiempo para buscar más. Me alegra verte por aquí de nuevo. Un saludo.




Esperad, que hay más, este post de @javvi en el que comparte la letra de Mena :




javvi dijo:


> Necesitamos urgentemente a esos gallegos. Más papelitos de Mena. Es sólo unos segundos. Apenas se ve. Ahora me vuelve a parecer otra vez que es la caligrafía desquiciada de las notas. Cuando quitan el cartel de mierda.




Si os fijáis bien en el momento en el que enseña los apuntes, se puede apreciar una letra aún más parecida a la de las notas que la de los primeros apuntes de Mena que vimos por primera vez, es una letra algo más inclinada y estirada como la que se ve en el expediente.


Esperad que aún hay más apuntes de Mena por la red, que vicio tiene este individuo con escribir notitas, fijaros en la nota que tiene a su derecha en la estantería con la letra escrita en rojo, esta no se ve con nitidez pero alguien que sepa mejorar calidad de imagen podría sacar algo en claro : 





Pero vamos, que lo tenemos confirmado que es la misma letra que la del expediente con las letras mayúsculas que muestra Mena en la conferencia de José Ricardo de Prada Solaesa, coincide su letra con las únicas dos notas del expediente escritas en mayúsculas por Mena que compartió @Sdenka


----------



## Monsieur George (30 Ago 2022)

¿Cuáles son esas dos notas escritas en mayúsculas? En el video que has puesto se lee "Terminar" y "minutos". Yo no lo tengo tan claro. Esas letras las veo muy rectas.


----------



## javvi (30 Ago 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Cuáles son esas dos notas escritas en mayúsculas? En el video que has puesto se lee "Terminar" y "minutos". Yo no lo tengo tan claro. Esas letras las veo muy rectas.



Supongo que os referís a las encontradas por @Sdenka en el libro rojo, páginas 91 y 92. 



http://www.javierroyuelasamit.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/Libro-Rojo.pdf



Yo ya no sé qué pensar.


----------



## javvi (30 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> *LA LETRA DE MENA ES LA MISMA QUE LA DE LAS NOTAS DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA.
> 
> 
> Se confirma que el expediente royuela es real. Descargaos el vídeo y haced fotos del momento exacto, aquí se ve la letra nítida : *
> ...



Se parecen sí, no sé qué pensar.


----------



## Kill33r (30 Ago 2022)

66.600 ojos ven más que 6 


Que maravilla


----------



## Kill33r (30 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> *LA LETRA DE MENA ES LA MISMA QUE LA DE LAS NOTAS DEL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA.
> 
> 
> Se confirma que el expediente royuela es real. Descargaos el vídeo y haced fotos del momento exacto, aquí se ve la letra nítida : *
> ...



Hay una cosa que me mosquea 
Uno de los más ricos de España, como puede tener ese Tetris de dentadura? 

Es así como se hace uno rico,?

Toyota RAV4 con 14 años 
Dientes deplorables incluso para ir de putas 
Un lunar carninoma sin extraer desde 2004 11M que aumenta cada vez que royuela hace un vídeo 
Me consta no deja propina en los desayunos de dos tostadas con tomate y zumo exprimido 

Alguien lo entiende?


----------



## Kill33r (30 Ago 2022)

Es la misma letra 

Que maravilla, siempre confíe en la sección CSI de burbuja 

Gracias


----------



## Kill33r (30 Ago 2022)

La R son dos gotas de agua 


Que dice farrerons?


----------



## Kill33r (30 Ago 2022)

No lo neigo 

Pero a vuela pluma? 

Una de las R es de puño y letra del Asesino Mena, estarás de acuerdo? 

El triunfo está en haber conseguido letra real de Mena Álvarez alias el agarrado


----------



## Kill33r (30 Ago 2022)

Las S son clavadas como dos gotas de agua separadas al nacer


----------



## javvi (30 Ago 2022)

La R de la conferencia tiene el palito bastante más elevado que las de la nota. La A pudiera ser. La terminación OS se parece mucho.


----------



## Kill33r (30 Ago 2022)

Eso dijeron de la talidomida 

Bulo lo llamaron


----------



## Persea (30 Ago 2022)

esa es la de increados?


----------



## Kill33r (30 Ago 2022)

La S de Santiago he hecho un cut paste en Mac y son 99%


----------



## Kill33r (30 Ago 2022)

Llama a robles, le han autorizado otros 3500 para repartir 

Mena asesino


----------



## Arretranco_70 (30 Ago 2022)

He encontrado otro documento escalofriante.

La P, la F y la R son IDÉNTICAS. DOS GOTAS DE AGUA.







Se conoce que Mena no tenía bastante con encabezar una inmensa trama criminal. En sus ratos libres se entretenía ensuciando las calles e insultando a los indefensos. Qué gentuza¡¡¡


----------



## GreenBack (30 Ago 2022)

No son la misma letra.


----------



## GreenBack (30 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> No lo neigo
> 
> Pero a vuela pluma?
> 
> ...



¿ Lo del otro video, donde se aprecia que son letras MINÚSCULAS muy diferentes lo olvidamos? ¿ O cómo va el tema?


----------



## Monsieur George (30 Ago 2022)

Otro gran detalle. No hay errores ni tachones.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Ago 2022)

*empiezan a perder las butacas algunos en el FBI bajo el señalamiento hecho por informantes y whistleblowers al Senador Chuck Grassley






FBI official transferred after whistleblower allegations of political bias, senator reveals*

*Un funcionario del FBI es " trasladado " ( a fuera del edificio del Fbi escoltado por los seguratas ) tras las denuncias de sesgo político, revela un senador
traduccion*

*a la piuuuuuta cale .. como en las piniculas 
. con la caja tipica rodeado de dos seguratas  no vaya ser que se ponga violento *

*




*



video con la " reaction to" 07:01
__
Miren la reacción de Kash cuando se conoce la noticia de que el agente especial Tim Thibault fue escoltado fuera de la sede del FBI
Kash sobre Thibault: "Thibault es un ejemplo perfecto de un tipo que repetidamente fue promovido por dirigir y trabajar en procesamientos e investigaciones corruptas: Russiagate, Hillarygate, el portátil de Hunter Biden, Whitmer. Este tipo fue promovido a puestos superiores por no hacer su trabajo. Pero lo que es peor, probablemente mintiendo intencionadamente y violando la ley".


_ FBI agent accused of political bias, suppressing Hunter Biden laptop leaves the bureau

Top-level FBI agent under fire for role in Hunter Biden investigation resigns - WTOP News_

FUERA DEL EDIFICIO DEL FBI 
GVARRO






​


----------



## Bimmer (30 Ago 2022)

GreenBack dijo:


> No son la misma letra.




Pero cómo sois así, esta es la buena que si se amplia la imagen se ve perfectamente que la letra es como la de las notas :








Por cierto, mañana vuelvo a compartir otra prueba de escritura que confirma el expediente royuela como verdadero, es otra que también se ve perfectamente y coincide con las letras de las notas del expediente royuela.


----------



## javvi (30 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Pero cómo sois así, esta es la buena que si se amplia la imagen se ve perfectamente que la letra es como la de las notas :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173973
> 
> ...



Debemos intentar ser objetivos @Bimmer Otro punto en contra: hay gente que pone la tilde en las mayúsculas, y hay gente que no. El Mena conferenciante escribe MÁS con tilde. El Mena psicópata en las notas encontradas por @Sdenka no pone ninguna tilde. Palabras sin tilde: inspección, más, Ramón, Ordóñez, González, imputó y violación.


----------



## Monsieur George (30 Ago 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Debemos intentar ser objetivos @Bimmer Otro punto en contra: hay gente que pone la tilde en las mayúsculas, y hay gente que no. El Mena conferenciante escribe MÁS con tilde. El Mena psicópata en las notas encontradas por @Sdenka no pone ninguna tilde. Palabras sin tilde: inspección, más, Ramón, Ordóñez, González, imputó y violación.



Otro gran detalle. La tilde en las mayúsculas del Mena conferenciante.


----------



## Bimmer (30 Ago 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Debemos intentar ser objetivos @Bimmer Otro punto en contra: hay gente que pone la tilde en las mayúsculas, y hay gente que no. El Mena conferenciante escribe MÁS con tilde. El Mena psicópata en las notas encontradas por @Sdenka no pone ninguna tilde. Palabras sin tilde: inspección, más, Ramón, Ordóñez, González, imputó y violación.




Cierto pero las mayúsculas solo aparecen en esas dos notas en el expediente y se ve que están escritas con rabia, el trazado está escrito como mostrando agresividad y por eso no tienen tilde ni tiene sentido ser correcto en gramática cuando se está enfadado, lo que es la letra se parece, la letra minúscula de los primeros apuntes se parece, los segundos apuntes que compartiste se ve aún más parecida la letra, y los terceros apuntes también se parecen mucho salvo ese detalle que comentas de las tildes pero que puede tener su explicación como la de escribir enfadado.


Pero esto no es todo, como digo he dado con otra prueba escrita y esta es irrefutable al 100 % y encaja con las notas del expediente royuela, compartiré dos apuntes, uno no es nítido por completo pero se ve bien, el otro apunte se ve nítido y encaja por completo con las notas del expediente, mañana los comparto.


----------



## Kill33r (30 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Cierto pero las mayúsculas solo aparecen en esas dos notas en el expediente y se ve que están escritas con rabia, el trazado está escrito como mostrando agresividad y por eso no tienen tilde ni tiene sentido ser correcto en gramática cuando se está enfadado, lo que es la letra se parece, la letra minúscula de los primeros apuntes se parece, los segundos apuntes que compartiste se ve aún más parecida la letra, y los terceros apuntes también se parecen mucho salvo ese detalle que comentas de las tildes pero que puede tener su explicación como la de escribir enfadado.
> 
> 
> Pero esto no es todo, como digo he dado con otra prueba escrita y esta es irrefutable al 100 % y encaja con las notas del expediente royuela, compartiré dos apuntes, uno no es nítido por completo pero se ve bien, el otro apunte se ve nítido y encaja por completo con las notas del expediente, mañana los comparto.




Todo el expediente royuela es cierto 

Y les van a pillar por la pasta sin fiscalizar

Como a alcapone tiene memoles el asunto


----------



## javvi (30 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Cierto pero las mayúsculas solo aparecen en esas dos notas en el expediente y se ve que están escritas con rabia, el trazado está escrito como mostrando agresividad y por eso no tienen tilde ni tiene sentido ser correcto en gramática cuando se está enfadado, lo que es la letra se parece, la letra minúscula de los primeros apuntes se parece, los segundos apuntes que compartiste se ve aún más parecida la letra, y los terceros apuntes también se parecen mucho salvo ese detalle que comentas de las tildes pero que puede tener su explicación como la de escribir enfadado.
> 
> 
> Pero esto no es todo, como digo he dado con otra prueba escrita y esta es irrefutable al 100 % y encaja con las notas del expediente royuela, compartiré dos apuntes, uno no es nítido por completo pero se ve bien, el otro apunte se ve nítido y encaja por completo con las notas del expediente, mañana los comparto.



Bueno, pues nada, otra vez nos tienes en ascuas.


----------



## Bimmer (30 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Todo el expediente royuela es cierto
> 
> Y les van a pillar por la pasta sin fiscalizar
> 
> Como a alcapone tiene memoles el asunto




Pillados ya están, otra cosa es que a la mayoría de españoles les importe saber la verdad del país en el que viven y se unan a Santiago para judicializar el ER (Aunque en mi opinión la judicialización debe ser un medio pero no el fin).




javvi dijo:


> Bueno, pues nada, otra vez nos tienes en ascuas.




Ahora si que si va a quedar confirmado que el expediente es verdad.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Ago 2022)

*ACODAP se persona en el Juzgado Togado Militar por el accidente del Yak-42*
Ago 30, 2022 | Notas de prensa
​






*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

Siguiendo en la línea del motivo de su fundación, ACODAP, la asociación que dirige el juez Fernando Presencia se ha personado en las Diligencias Previas del Juzgado Togado Militar Central nº 1 de Madrid, incoadas tras recibir una denuncia contra el juez de Zaragoza que en 2003 emitió las actas de defunción falsas de los militares que fallecieron en el accidente del Yakovlev 42 (Yak-42).

La denuncia ha sido interpuesta por el investigador militar operativo y colaborador de ACODAP, *Juan Manuel Molina Valdés*,
En el auto de este tribunal, fechado el 9 de agosto de 2022, además de abrir esas diligencias se resuelve mandar oficio al Juzgado de Instrucción número 19 de Madrid para conocer el estado de las actuaciones que se siguen por los mismo hechos y que fueron incoadas en esa ocasión, precisamente, por denuncia de la propia ACODAP contra el entonces ministro de defensa, *Federico Trillo*. Además, se acuerda remitir *el informe del fiscal jurídico militar *favorable a la apertura de una investigación en la que también puede resultar implicado el que fuera ministro de defensa en el gobierno de Zapatero, *José Bono*.

El tristemente famoso accidente del Yak-42 se produjo cerca del aeropuerto de Trebisonda (Turquía) el 26 de mayo de 2003 con 75 personas a bordo. El pasaje lo formaban 62 militares españoles, que regresaban a España tras cuatro meses y medio de misión en Afganistán y Kirguistán; todos ellos fallecieron junto a doce tripulantes ucranianos y un ciudadano bielorruso.

Las circunstancias en las que se produjo este accidente y las presuntas malas condiciones en las que estaba el aparato siniestrado nunca fueron aclaradas, dejando en completo desamparo a los familiares de todas las víctimas.

*Existe la sospecha de que en la contratación de ese vuelo, y en otros muchos, existieron mordidas por parte de las autoridades civiles y militares españolas que podrían ascender a la cantidad total de cinco Millones de euros.*

Es de justicia que todo esto sea aclarado y los responsables debidamente juzgados.














Descargar Escrito de personación en el procedimiento del Yak-42 pdf


----------



## Skull & Bones (30 Ago 2022)

en 5 minutos empieza el LIVE desde el Libano....

Nos vemos en el chat!!!


----------



## Kolobok (31 Ago 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Cierto pero las mayúsculas solo aparecen en esas dos notas en el expediente y se ve que están escritas con rabia, el trazado está escrito como mostrando agresividad y por eso no tienen tilde ni tiene sentido ser correcto en gramática cuando se está enfadado, lo que es la letra se parece, la letra minúscula de los primeros apuntes se parece, los segundos apuntes que compartiste se ve aún más parecida la letra, y los terceros apuntes también se parecen mucho salvo ese detalle que comentas de las tildes pero que puede tener su explicación como la de escribir enfadado.
> 
> 
> Pero esto no es todo, como digo he dado con otra prueba escrita y esta es irrefutable al 100 % y encaja con las notas del expediente royuela, compartiré dos apuntes, uno no es nítido por completo pero se ve bien, el otro apunte se ve nítido y encaja por completo con las notas del expediente, mañana los comparto.



Yo encontré hace meses notas del puño y letra de Villarejo por el Internete, se las mandé a Santi e hizo oídos sordos.

Allí tienes otro supermegahiperbombazo que hará estallar los cimientos del país


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Ago 2022)

Parece que el aburrimiento y distraccion de la vida politica USA ( igual que la española en ese sentido ) se animado algo.

Con TRUMP en una "rampage" de 60 Truths del tiro hoy o algo asi dicen.








Trump Woke Up and Went on a 60-Post, QAnon-Fueled Social Media Spree


You can take the man off of Twitter, but you can’t take the urge to post out of the man




www.rollingstone.com






Con referencias expresas a QPOST y usando por fin el " Al final, nosotros siempre ganaros "

conocido aqui en España por la narrativa " Bibele" de Alenxder Eleanzar y la frase " Amen Egin is Alun " ( = Covfefe en el sentido )


AQUI LO QUE PODRIA TENER CONEXION : ES EL ROL DE LOS WHISTLEBLOWERS EN TODOS ESTOS ULTIMOS DEARROLLOS DE ESTOS DIAS. SOBRE TODO LOS QUE RECIBE EL CHUCK GRASSLEY POR EJEMPLO


COVFEFE 
21:28








*The Fake News Media is having an Implosion day promoting President Trump's 60-Post 
QAnon-fueled Social Media Spree." It hasn't even been 24 hours*

_*




*_​


----------



## hurdygurdy (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Bimmer (31 Ago 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Bueno, pues nada, otra vez nos tienes en ascuas.




Esta prueba que voy a poner no la vi de que ya la puso @Kolobok y mucho mejor en este post :




Kolobok dijo:


> Creo que solo hay por Internet unas pocas firmas que son 100% de Mena, es un caso que llevó él como Fiscal e hizo un chanchullo por el que acabó un pobre moro chupando años y años de cárcel. También condenaron a otro moro que falleció en la cárcel. Pues un periodista lo denunció y el caso se hizo vox populi.
> 
> Estas son las firmas 100% ciertas de mena.
> 
> ...




Se ve clarísima que es la misma letra que la de las notas.


Yo di con esto :


Minuto 25:00 y entre el 46:00 y 50:00 : 



Se ve esto :







Y esto :














Para mi es la misma letra, sobre todo en las imágenes que compartió @Kolobok en las que ahí si que se ve bien la letra de Villarejo y que es la misma que la de las notas del expediente, el que no la vea muy parecida que se ponga gafas.


De todos modos, y está mal que yo lo diga, estoy sembrao, he dado con otra prueba que demuestra que Santiago Royuela y su equipo se sabotean así mismos a propósito, tengo que confirmarlo del todo hoy mismo no vaya a ser que me esté columpiando, pero todo apunta a que si, a que se están saboteando así mismos, que todo esto es una movida muy rara la cual tiene toda la pinta de que el ER está creado para fortalecer el R78 y renovarlo de cara al fin al que se quiere llegar con la Agenda 2030, y aquí ya me pierdo, mi cerebrito no da para más, no cabe duda que los polititulados del CNI son los putos amos aquí, los que cortan el bacalao.


----------



## Kill33r (31 Ago 2022)

Denuncialos 

O porque no los denuncian por falsos?

Jijiji 

Por la pasta acabará saliendo el resto 


Que fuerte


----------



## Kill33r (31 Ago 2022)

Y por qué no les denuncia por falsedad documental y si por calumnias?

En la falsedad podrían aportar papeles y originales

En difamación y calumnias NO


----------



## Kill33r (31 Ago 2022)

Joaquim Bosch retrata a Lesmes: “No sabe disimular que le nombró Gallardón”


Hoy Carlos Lesmes volvía a hacer declaraciones arremetiendo contra Pablo Iglesias, vicepresidente del Gobierno. No era la primera vez que lo hacía. El Presidente del Tribunal Supremo, que fue nombrado en el CGPJ por Gallardón durante la primera legislatura de Rajoy, ya había tenido palabras...




luhnoticias.es


----------



## Descansa Hombre (31 Ago 2022)

En Miami tienen cosas por las que preocuparse.



Es como que la 'vieja escuela' no entra en los planes del NWO. Dado que es gentuza será fácil primero exponerlos y después barrerlos. Van a empezar a ver como que el suelo desaparece debajo de sus pies a lo largo de toda la vieja estructura, la cuál debe ser demolida.


----------



## Kill33r (31 Ago 2022)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> En Miami tienen cosas por las que preocuparse.
> 
> 
> 
> Es como que la 'vieja escuela' no entra en los planes del NWO. Dado que es gentuza será fácil primero exponerlos y después barrerlos. Van a empezar a ver como que el suelo desaparece debajo de sus pies a lo largo de toda la vieja estructura, la cuál debe ser demolida.



Bien
Pero se te olvida contemplar que llevan 600 años en la cima y si algo han aprendido es a estar en los dos bandos por muy contrapuestos que estos sean

Así, se garantizan la continuidad


----------



## Descansa Hombre (31 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Bien
> Pero se te olvida contemplar que llevan 600 años en la cima y si algo han aprendido es a estar en los dos bandos por muy contrapuestos que estos sean
> 
> Así, se garantizan la continuidad



Por ahí arriba han estado 'más o menos tranquilos' hasta ahora. Que la continuidad está garantizada nadie lo duda pero no hay sitio para todos. Es aquello de 'sus servicios ya no son necesarios'.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Ago 2022)

*RODRIGUEZ ZAPATERO COMUNICA A MAC DOWELL | MIAMI | LAS INVERSIONES EN EL IBEX 35
 Y COMPRAS DE LA ORGANIZACIÓN*



APARENTE NUEVAS PROPIEDADES. PERO NO APORTA NADA NUEVO.

POR QUE NO CONECTA CON NADA.

NI SE PUEDE HACER NADA CON ESTO EN ESTE MOMENTO.

NI ES AGUA QUE MUEVA MOLINO. QUEDA EN UNA " NARRACION" SIN MAS . NOVELESCO 

HCON LA FASE " NOVELESCA" NO SE VA APORTAR MUCHO MAS. TODO LO QUE NO SEA APORTAR DATOS CONTRASTABLES DUROS
ES AGUA QUE NO MUEVE MOLINO. 







aunque si no recuerdo mal. ya le has pasado mala informacion. y si no recuerdo mal precisamente habria sido una especie de gestoria o de consultora que les habria pasado unas direcciones o propiedades de Mena en el extranjero, que al parecer no estaban alli.
O al menos una. no segui si el resto estaban bien.
pero con esas cosas no pueden fallar. Como con los numeros de cuentas. con esas cosas hay que acertar si o si.

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Ago 2022)

la ultima nota es patetica 

no habia visto el video por que esta eligiendo gifs y musicas " acordes"

pero es un trozo de pvta mierda que no vale para nada


*OS PODEIS AHORRAR EL VIDEO DE ARRIBA : NOVELA BARATA *​


----------



## Kolobok (31 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Y por qué no les denuncia por falsedad documental y si por calumnias?
> 
> En la falsedad podrían aportar papeles y originales
> 
> En difamación y calumnias NO



Pero si los Royuela han sido condenados ya varias veces por falsedad documental e imputar delitos que no existían.









El Supremo ratifica la condena contra el subastero Alberto Royuela


El Tribunal Supremo ha ratificado la condena de dos años de prisión por falsificación de documento privado contra el subastero Alberto Royuela que le




elpais.com





"El subastero Royuela falsificó documentos privados como medio para cometer una estafa, que no llegó a consumarse, al haber utilizado una hoja del padrón municipal para falsificar la firma de una fallecida, Dolores Rosillo, en un falso documento de reconocimiento de deuda que se presentó en un juzgado civil para reclamar 50 millones de pesetas más 32 millones de intereses."









Condenan a un subastero por falsas denuncias a jueces y fiscales


BARCELONA. El Juzgado de lo Penal número 19 de Barcelona ha condenado al subastero gerundense Alberto Royuela a 18 meses de prisión y a pagar una multa de 12.960 euros por acusar y denunciar falsamente a varios jueces y fiscales, entre ellos el fiscal jefe de Cataluña, José María Mena, y el ex...



www.google.com





"BARCELONA. El Juzgado de lo Penal número 19 de Barcelona ha condenado al subastero gerundense Alberto Royuela a 18 meses de prisión y a pagar una multa de 12.960 euros por acusar y denunciar falsamente a varios jueces y fiscales, entre ellos el fiscal jefe de Cataluña, José María Mena, y el ex fiscal jefe anticorrupción Carlos Jiménez Villarejo. Entre 2000 y 2001, Royuela denunció falsamente ante varias instancias judiciales -los juzgados de guardia de Barcelona, el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña y el Tribunal Supremo- su implicación en supuestos fraudes al fisco y por evasión de capitales. Todas estas denuncias fueron archivadas por su falta de fundamento."

Ese argumento es muy flojo, tengo a un zumbao que se pasa 30 años denunciandome y mira, pues la primera vez lo denuncio, la segunda me lo pienso pero a la Quinta o la sexta lo mando a tomar por culo porque cualquier persona con 3 neuronas ve que es un chalao que tiene una obsesión querulante conmigo.

Pero es que esas Sentencias estaban amañaaaadaaaass esas no valen...

Ya, claro 

Y que te hace pensar que la denuncia número 345 prospere? No sé, si según tu la justicia está corrompida, los fiscales están corrompidos, la jefa de la guardia civil es una corrupta, los políticos también etc... Quizás es hora de cambiar de método.

Porque esta vez va a ser igual que las anteriores.


----------



## Kill33r (31 Ago 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Pero si los Royuela han sido condenados ya varias veces por falsedad documental e imputar delitos que no existían.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sigo los medios de masa sorry 

La última vez que vi la tele salía aún el nodo,

Quizás por esto me he salvado de apretarme 4 dosis de covid y nunca he usado máscarilla 

Lo siento no creo en los aparatos del sistema despues de ver como un estado democrático mataba inocentes 










Guerra sucia: Visas, chapuzas, casinos y roldanes


Rafael Vera viajó a Santiago para promocionar su relato autobiográfico Las 19 puertas, que eran las que se cerraban a su paso en la prisión de Segovia...




www.elcorreogallego.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Ago 2022)

paso de os videos de VERSUS Youtubescos, pero es que me ha hecho gracia la foto con el porro xD

un porro
chica con caballito
y puesta de sol
que mas quieres xD
​


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Sep 2022)

73 Millones de euros en acciones...

*RODRIGUEZ ZAPATERO COMUNICA A MAC DOWELL LAS INVERSIONES EN EL IBEX 35 Y COMPRAS DE LA ORGANIZACIÓN*


----------



## Kill33r (1 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> 73 Millones de euros en acciones...
> 
> *RODRIGUEZ ZAPATERO COMUNICA A MAC DOWELL LAS INVERSIONES EN EL IBEX 35 Y COMPRAS DE LA ORGANIZACIÓN*



Estoy mirando agencias y saldos de compra venta de junio julio a ver si cuadran, en telefónica y acciona imposible, pero Solaris y Merlín se puede comprobar con saldos de agencias por semanas 

A ver qué broker usan 

Me temo que son posiciones para luego represtarse poniéndose cortos en el valor 

Visto lo que viene por delante no es mala jugada, luego cierran posiciones abajo y se autodevuelven los títulos


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Sep 2022)

*PEDRO ROSILLO ¿ARCONTE O FANTASMA? ÉL SOLITO RAZONA. DESDE "EL PRINCIPIO DE EXPLOSIÓN LÓGICO",Q.E.D.*


----------



## Kill33r (1 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> *PEDRO ROSILLO ¿ARCONTE O FANTASMA? ÉL SOLITO RAZONA. DESDE "EL PRINCIPIO DE EXPLOSIÓN LÓGICO",Q.E.D.*



Huele a caca desde aquí

Le enviaron dos cartas 

Una de la AEAT y otra seguida muy escueta


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Huele a caca desde aquí
> 
> Le enviaron dos cartas
> 
> Una de la AEAT y otra seguida muy escueta




expliquese ud?


----------



## Eurostreamuno (1 Sep 2022)

30-8-22

Más indubitadas de Mena. 
Firma en 2001, 2006, 2015 y 2018.

"CARTA QUE DON ALBERTO ROYUELA ENVIÓ AL DOMICILIO DE JOSÉ MARÍA MENA EN 2018. Y ÉSTE RECIBIÓ"


----------



## Kill33r (1 Sep 2022)

Hay vídeos


----------



## Debunker (1 Sep 2022)

Vamos a ver, a tí que te va o viene si el ER es falso? Si el ER es falso , nada más que añadir , una peli más, pero tu estás al tanto de todo post que se publica aquí al minuto, no te pierdes nada, por qué estás aquí perdiendo el tiempo? desconfío más de tí que del ER, no se que buscas aquí y porque te repites más que el ajo, no crees en el ER? ya lo has dicho , hala adiós y espero que nunca más ver por aquí.


----------



## Kill33r (1 Sep 2022)

Jojojojo 

Me voy a ahorrar los 5 euros 



Adelante difusión y pasemos a la acción


----------



## Existencia insoportable (1 Sep 2022)

ESTA NOCHE A LAS 23:00 *DOCUMENTAL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA* EN ABIERTO prod. by MIGUEL RIX 



Creo que por fin se van a desvelar datos clave. Atentos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Sep 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> 30-8-22
> 
> Más indubitadas de Mena.
> Firma en 2001, 2006, 2015 y 2018.
> ...




molaaaa
pero por una firma no se va atribuir a nadie la autorida de 200.0000 trillones de notas y una trama mafiosa

yo me olvidaria del tema caligrafico por que es algo que no le importa a nadie fuera de ciertos ambientes. y a las nuevas generaciones nos la bufa 100.000

Es hora de asumir que si eso es lo que se tiene, practicamente no se tiene nada mas que unos indicios en el mejor de los casos

cuanto antos se asuma mejor


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Sep 2022)

*SANTI EXPLICANDO EL TEMA DE LOS ALMACENES NEGROS *

*DE " LA (S) ORGANIZACION (ES) *

de moment sigue siendo solo una historia narrada. pero creo haberle entendido que podrian tener acceso a otras cosa fisicas mas jugosas.
o quizas no, por que habla muy "luego lo diremos" | "ya sabreis mas adelante" | "creed que tal es asi " |

veremos ...
**

Actualizado : min 13 : 17 aprox => no. no tienen nada material entiendo. Solo la ciudad donde creen que esta. es decir. nada

es que la mania de todos los streaminrs hoy dia es hacer circulonquos de 20 minutos para decir lo que tiene que decir que sepuede decir en 2 frases, para si poder hacer un video

update 2 : que no han podido entrar en un almance en francia : pero que algon han obtenido 


update 3 : 19:20 ha mandado al "RELOJERO" y equipo al sitio a ver de que va : gueto con mucha inmgracion.
han grabado un video​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Sep 2022)

EMOCIONANTE COMO RELATO DE NOVELA NEGRA

RIDICULO COMO "OPERATIVO" CON PRETENSION DE REAL

que dice van a la nave, pero claro, que lo bonito para santi seria lo que ya sabeis : LA FORMULA SANTI PARA TODO " DOS PETARDOS" o GRANDAS

¿ para que ?

POR QUE HACEN PUM PUM  ¿que mas necesitas ?

PERO Y ENTRAR Y ROBARLES LA DOCUMENTACION .... psss ... si bueno, NO SE PUEDE COMPARAR CON COSAS QUE HACEN PUM PUM Y PEGAN ESPLOTIOS

pirotenica SIEMPRE > ANTES > que cualquiier otra cosa. Siempre nuestra primera opcion para todo en cualquier situacion.

La documentacion es ABURRIDA ¿y que haces con eso luego ? => aburrirte

Asi que el " RELOJERO" le dice que no es mastro pirotecnico si no que asalta cajas y que pasa de ir a tirar granadas alli " para grabarlo"













SANTI GENUINAMENTE SE SORPRENDE COMO EL " RELOJERO" QUE ESTA PARA ASALTAR CAJAS

NO LE COGE EL ENCARGO DE TIRAR DOS BUENOS PETARDOS O GRANADAS EN MITAD DE UNA NAVE INDUSTRIAL EN UN BARRIO CHUNGO POR AHI

hay gente que no sabe apreciar la belleza de los petardos e explosiones, intrinsicamente bellos en si mismo. no hace falta ningunga justificacion. son hermosos
Los documentos si eso ya cuando se pueda



y ahi quedo la cosa.

Ahora dice que esperan entrar " POR SOPRESA" en invierno ...

les avisa por youtube para que duerman de la tension de aqui hasta que nieve

EN RESUMEN :

*QUE PASO . NO QUIERO SABER MAS NADA DE PRESNTAS " NOTAS INTERCEPTADAS "

DE PATRICK MACDOWELL DE MIAMI

NI DE ZAPATERO*

*NI GILIPOLLECES*

= TONTERIAS

osea tienes el almacen y a un equipo que entraria

y lo cambias por tirar petardos : "para ver si biene la policia y lo grabamos" ( ¿?¿?¿?¿?¿ )

y que ahora " han interceptado una nota" donde cien que lo han cambiado de sitio"

HOSTIAS QUE LISTOS, QUE JUGADA TAN INGELIGENTE  QUE MALOS SON Y QUE LISTOS



en serio.

pasoxD​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Sep 2022)

EN RESUMEN

QUE LOS MUY .... AFIRMAN HABER TENIDO LOCALIZADO UNO DE LOS ALMACENES CON TODO


CON UN EQUIPO DE PROFESIONALES PARA PODER ENTRAR DENTRO Y ARRAMPLAR LO QUE HUBIERA. DINERO O DOCUMENTACION O LO QUE SEA

QUE EN UNA PRIMERA ENTRADA A CURIOSEAR ( MAL HECHO ) SUENA LA ALARMA ( QUE RARO QUE HUBIERA ALARMAS )

PERO AUN ASI EL EQUIPO DE " RELOJEROS" TENIA MUCHAS GANAS DE ENTRAR UNA SEGUNDA BIEN CON MAS PREPARACION Y SE VEIAN MUY CAPACES

MAS GANAS QUE EL PROPIO SANTI DE ENTRAR Y ARRAMPLAR ESTA VEZ MEJOR ORGANIZADO


PERO QUE SANTI PREFIERIAN TIRAR PETARDOS DENTRO " PARA GRABARLO Y DIFUNDIRLO EN REDES SOCIALES"


Y QUE AHORA LOGICAMENTE "HAN INTERCEPTADO UNA NOTA" DONDE HABRIAN MOVIDO LOS DOCUMENTOS DEL ALMACEN

Y SECURIZADO EL SITIO

no se si por que el " RELEJERO" se lo retraso a todo "al invierno" ( suena excusa del tio) cuando poco antes parecia dispuesto A VACIAR LA NAVE ENTERA al dia siguiente si hacia falta.




EN RESUMEN ESTO ES LO QUE OS QUEDA ===>

NADA
HUMO
AIRE
NOVELA


----------



## Debunker (1 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> EN RESUMEN
> 
> QUE LOS MUY .... AFIRMAN HABER TENIDO LOCALIZADO UNO DE LOS ALMACENES CON TODO
> 
> ...




 bueno te entretienes gratis , qué mas quieres ?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Sep 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> bueno te entretienes gratis , qué mas quieres ?




no la verdad que todo el *relato* de santi ha estado muy bien

pero el problema es eso, que de una trepidante narracion de algo "reality show" que parece estar viendo a tiempo real. y que es real

al final se queda en novela sin resultado en el mundo real. literatura sin posiblidad de conectarla con el mundo material

te queda con la miel en los labios, por que todo el rato esta dando a entender en cada giro, QUE AL FINAL HABIAN ENTRADO Y TRINCADO TODO

*pero al final, solo son eso CLIFFHANGER s.... donde va quedando en suspense la trama...*

"tienen la nave" .. " el equipo e Relojeros esta en ellla" ... "se diponen a entrar" ...

< suena la sirena >







*> pero no se van el asalta cajas y su equipo ....

...esta dispuestos a entrar una seguda vez y arramplar con lo que haya >>

( es decir parece que se va entrar pase lo que pase )




para al final 
decir que NO HAN TRINCADO NADA MATERIAL con todo el rollo del operativo en francia*

pero que tienen mas de lo mismo que no vale para nada : "las notas interceptadas". que puro aire *en termino de resultados*

Al fianl SIN PRUEBAS DURAS este tipo de relatos lo que atrae es a un publico interesado en novela y cine negro y policiaco, de cierta edad ya

que son los que le gustan este tipo de escenarios y ambientes de novela policial o de espias

pero jamas pasara de ser eso sin PRUEBAS DURAS

l​


----------



## SOY (1 Sep 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> ESTA NOCHE A LAS 23:00 *DOCUMENTAL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA* EN ABIERTO prod. by MIGUEL RIX
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que por fin se van a desvelar datos clave. Atentos.



Todo esto del expediente Royuela apesta a disidencia controlada.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## SOY (1 Sep 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Muchos de los activistas del expediente y que estaban en las acampadas de Leganés, tienen pinta de rogelios y 15M, anda que no se les nota.
> 
> Ahora bien, si sirven de ayuda para que se le dé viabilidad al caso, pues perfecto. Ya están haciendo más que otros muchos que no hacen nada.



Quizás están haciendo lo mismo que hicieron los activistas del 15M y Podemos... engañar al rebaño y canalizar su indignación hacia un pozo sin fondo.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Kill33r (1 Sep 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Quizás están haciendo lo mismo que hicieron los activistas del 15M y Podemos... engañar al rebaño y canalizar su indignación hacia un pozo sin fondo.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Lo de podemos y George Soros no te consta o lo obvias?

Es paradójico


----------



## SOY (1 Sep 2022)

El Arconte (Pedro Rosillo) se desvincula ahora del Expediente Royuela, al que acusa de planear un atentado terrorista contra la Audiencia Nacional.


.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Bimb0 (1 Sep 2022)

Curioso cómo aumenta el número de trols.


----------



## javvi (1 Sep 2022)

Me cuesta creer que estas meteduras de pata de Santiago Royuela no sean intencionadas. Lunes, miércoles, viernes y domingos bronca. Martes, jueves y sábados reconciliación. 

No quiero ser mal pensado, pero me da la impresión de le han dado la orden de cargarse al ER. Está llegando a su punto final. Ha sido una operación de inteligencia. Un opio que nos ha mantenido calmados durante un par de temporadas. Pero ya no da más de sí.


----------



## Kill33r (1 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Me cuesta creer que estas meteduras de pata de Santiago Royuela no sean intencionadas. Lunes, miércoles, viernes y domingos bronca. Martes, jueves y sábados reconciliación.
> 
> No quiero ser mal pensado, pero me da la impresión de le han dado la orden de cargarse al ER. Está llegando a su punto final. Ha sido una operación de inteligencia. Un opio que nos ha mantenido calmados durante un par de temporadas. Pero ya no da más de sí.



Llevas diciendo eso desde la página 6 de este hilo 

Pasamos incluso la 666 y siguen subiendo seguidores y represaliados, incluidos jueces y abogados 

Jojojojo pedir subida de sueldo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Sep 2022)

_QUIERO ASALTOS REALES 100% NO FAKE Y EXITOSOS : EN NAVES MASONAS YA 





CON ROBO DE MATERIAL TANGIBLE Y SECRETOS MASONES COMPLETOS A TOCA TEJA 

las notas y las caligrafias no valen ni como apertivo

_

y ya van 2 veces que "oh que pena hemos ido pero claro, como habia una alarma"  no quedo otra solucion que hacerla sonar para alertar a quien tuviera alli el material, para que supieran que a lo mejor, durante la epoca invernal , de este año o del año que viene, quizas alguien fuese a robarselos.
ademas por si caso ya se les avisa por youtube para pasen miedo esperando el fatidico dia

EN RESUMEN : VEO GENTE ANIMANDOLES EN LOS COMENTARIOS EN PLAN

" LA DIFUSION ES LO QUE IMPORTA"

*FALSO : ESO ESA ES LA CREENCIA A LA QUE SE ERRONEA QUE ESTA ENTORPECIENDO TODO.

LA DIFUSION ES SIEMPRE SERA LIMITADA Y UNA PVTA MIERDA POR DISEÑO DEL PROPIO SISTEMA. 

OLVIDAROS DE QUE " LA MASA" | "LA GENTE | EL COLECTIVO | LA SOCIEDAD ESPAÑOLA 

y esas frases vacias...
se movilicen para resolver nada de esto*
​


----------



## javvi (1 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Llevas diciendo eso desde la página 6 de este hilo
> 
> Pasamos incluso la 666 y siguen subiendo seguidores y represaliados, incluidos jueces y abogados
> 
> Jojojojo pedir subida de sueldo



No sé de dónde sacas esa chorrada. En la página 6 yo todavía no me había apuntado a este hilo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Sep 2022)

en resumen :

Lo de que esperar que " LA MASA SOCIAL" contactada online sea el " soporte" que haga cambiar todo
es intrinsequemente ABSURDO por que esa masa social no existe o es facilmente manipulable por las propias plataformas
que NO SON REDES SOCIALES.
LO QUE SON ES PROYECTOS AVANZADOS DE "DEFENSA" PARA CONTROLAR A LA BORREGADA

Todos esos que te hacen la rosca a conductas o planteamientos absurdos o actos calificables de "terroristas" 

a) o son "taraos matrix" en plan agente smith de la vida

b) O son directamente Bots para aplaudir conductas erroneas

c) sean "pura matrix" o " bots" : esta claro que CEBAN con buenos comentarios conductas absurdas => que benefician a la Matrix de poder del momento.



*8 de cada 10 cuentas de TWITTER son FAKE o BOTS. "dice un experto" *
*comenta Elon Musk debajo. Imaginarios el resto de redes sociales*





8 de cada 10 cuentas de TWITTER son FAKE o BOTS. "dice un experto" comenta Elon Musk debajo. Imaginarios el resto de redes sociales


8 de cada 10 cuentas de TWITTER son FAKE o BOTS. "dice un experto" comenta Elon Musk debajo. Imaginarios el resto de redes sociales How DARPA Took On the Twitter Bot Menace with One Hand Behind Its Back By January 28, 2016 One of the more disturbing phenomena on Twitter is the...




www.burbuja.info






*How DARPA Took On the Twitter Bot Menace with One Hand Behind Its Back*
By January 28, 2016
One of the more disturbing phenomena on Twitter is the proliferation of bots that generate tweets automatically in an attempt to spread spam, to make money illicitly through click fraud, and, most worryingly,
* to influence the discussion on topics such as terrorism and politics.*















How DARPA Took On the Twitter Bot Menace with One Hand Behind Its Back


When DARPA ran a competition to find Twitter bots designed to influence online debates, it inspired a new generation of anti-bot strategies.




www.technologyreview.com






[1601.05140] The DARPA Twitter Bot Challenge




8 de 10 parece una burrada.

imaginarios que fuera asi

pero es que aunque fuera 30% que eso parece bastante probable. ya te da para que todo sea fake.

si es mas de 30% digamos un 50 % : es ya directamente manipular a la poblacion. no en vano esta relacionada con DARPA​


----------



## Ahna Capri (1 Sep 2022)

Royuelo, deja de trolear. Jolines si que te veo empapado del tema ehhhh, dominas canales, nombres pero no me dices para quien era el tercer bocadillo....


----------



## Kill33r (1 Sep 2022)

Vámonos 

Palomitas y cine antimafia R78 



Que maravilla y gratis


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Sep 2022)

ya veo que has puesto el nuevo documental estrenado hoy....

voy a verlo....


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Vámonos
> 
> Palomitas y cine antimafia R78
> 
> ...




resumen ?


----------



## Skull & Bones (2 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> resumen ?



es todo cierto..... yo despues de ver el video lo tengo clarisimo.


----------



## Kill33r (2 Sep 2022)

Que fiera el Miguel rix

Grande Alberto royuela

Lo he puesto en la tele del salón con la familia

Tienen muchas preguntas, mañana les resuelvo todas mientras preparamos hotel para el 17 de septiembre

Somos pueblo, somos ley, somos orden

Abajo el narcoestado

Pagarán el 11 M


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Mini desahogo.No me creo ya el expediente me siento estafado y engañado . Tras ser manipulado 2 años por estos mafiosos de disidencia controlada.Es el Qanon español . Una auténtica farsa . Una auténtica psicop. Alguien se cree que mena y zapatero van a seguir escribiendo por las mismas vias sabiendo que los royuela o sus fuentes las interceptan. No tiene ningún sentido es reirse del público es absurdo. Si fuera verdad las cambiarían si o si . Siguen recogiendo cartas en tiempo real jaja . Porque JewTube no le cierran la cuenta si fuera de verdad ya estaría encerrada su cuenta . Si le hicieran daño al sistema ya estaria eliminada . Es una todo un farsa . En you tube no existe disidencia real. Que el régimen del 78 es criminal si que seguro que asesinan si que está lleno de corrupción. Pero esto es una farsa . La 1 parte del caso royuela tenía algo credibilidad. La 2 parte es una tomadura de pelo con mena influyendo en las elecciones de EEUU. No tiene ni pies de cabeza . Un viejo que no puede engañar a los royuela pero a si a la cia y al país más poderoso del planeta. La gran quiero saber quién está detrás estos farsantes y porque . Es la gran incognita. Tal vez desactivar verdaderos casos disidentes anti régimen masónico del 78. Rabia por perder su poder que tenían antaño con Franco


----------



## Kill33r (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Yo no me creo ya el expediente me siento estafado y engañado Es el Qanon español . Una auténtica farsa . Una auténtica psicop. Alguien se cree que mena y zapatero van a seguir escribiendo por las mismas vias sabiendo que los royuela o sus fuentes las interceptan. No tiene ningún sentido es reirse del público es absurdo. Si fuera verdad las cambiarían si o si . Porque YouTube no le cierran la cuenta si fuera de verdad ya estaría encerrada su cuenta . Si le hicieran daño al sistema ya estara eliminada . Es una todo un farsa . En you tube no existe disidencia real



Eso mismo le dijo la mujer a alcapone después de 38 años con el mismo asesor fiscal .

Que paradoja? 

Gracias a dios no todos nacimos con bajo CI, y llevamos 0 pautas ARNm 

Suerte mañana vuelve Ferreras a la sexta


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Eso mismo le dijo la mujer a alcapone después de 38 años con el mismo asesor fiscal .
> 
> Que paradoja?
> 
> ...



Bueno supongo que zapatero,mena etc son idiotas mañana seguirá escribiendo cartas para que los royuela y sus fuentes las sigan cogiendo. No cambiará de métodos. Son las personas más tontas del planeta. Con tanto poder no consiguen otro método de comunicación. Absurdo.Sabes que tus enemigos te cogen las cartas y no cambias ni intentas cambiar de forma de comunicarte . La misma organización que influyó en las elecciones del país más poderoso del planeta.Lo peor es lo creéis esto . Osea pueden engañar a la cia pero a no a los royuela .Solo viendo que esto es falso ya echa para atrás el resto del expediente .Dais pena . Os están utilizando . Es una auténtica estafa . A mí me han engañado 2 años pero ya no más . Si fuera real YouTube le cerraría la cuenta . Como hace con toda la disidencia controlada verdadera. Hasta ayer era como tú pero el vídeo de inmatrix me ha dado que pensar. Y royuela diciendo que iba atentar en en juzgado . Este tío es un friki agente del sistema masónico del 78. Osea el sistema te destruye y sigues demandando en los juzgados controlados por el sistema . Otro sin sentido


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Sep 2022)

que pena que no deje insertar el video de

*THE DRIVER*

por que esto es lo que tendria que haber pasado que no ha sucedido

entran. triancan todo y salen

con la musica de TICK TACK THE CLOCK del grupo CHROMATICS









​


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Necesito desahogarme.Me siento vacío y triste tras ser engañado 2 años por los royuela. Lo mismo me pasó con Qanon la misma disidencia controlada del sistema . Vaya ostia de realidad . Sus videos me trasmitían ya mal rollo me trasmitían negatividad y toxicidad. Todo lo que permite you tube es parte del sistema nwo . Que el régimen masónico del 78 es criminal si pero esto es una farsa . Si hubieran seguido con la 1 parte del expediente me lo hubiera creído . La fastidiaron con la 2 parte consiguiendo las cartas en tiempo real y con mena influyendo en las elecciones de EEUU. Osea mena puede engañar al país más poderoso del planeta pero a nos los royuela. Pero alguien se lo puede creer


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Sep 2022)

* Almudena Carrasco  *
hace 7 horas

 "Nadie quiere lanzar dos granadas.’’ 

_<< Santi eres insuperable,




he hecho un clip de ese momento >>_









✂️ Más granadas


24 seconds · Clipped by CBS71 · Original video "GOLPE DIRECTO A LA ORGANIZACIÓN EN FRANCIA. SE ADELANTAN PERO TENEMOS CARAS IDENTIFICADAS DE ELLOS" by Santi...




www.youtube.com
















lo tienen borracho de likes y animos xD
Asi que no nadie que le diga lo absrudo de dedicarse a hacer cosas " de cara a a galeria " como explotidos en mitad de la nada

Vs

robar presunta documentacion brvtal que pondria todo patasarriba

por cierto. ¿ no iran con moviles los relojeros esos no?

por que es que me daria el LOL ya​


----------



## Kill33r (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Bueno supongo que zapatero,mena etc son idiotas mañana seguirá escribiendo cartas para que los royuela y sus fuentes las sigan cogiendo. No cambiará de métodos. Son las personas más tontas del planeta. Con tanto poder no consiguen otro método de comunicación. Absurdo.Sabes que tus enemigos te cogen las cartas y no cambias ni intentas cambiar de forma de comunicarte . La misma organización que influyó en las elecciones del país más poderoso del planeta.Lo peor es lo creéis esto . Osea pueden engañar a la cia pero a no a los royuela .Solo viendo que esto es falso ya echa para atrás el resto del expediente .Dais pena . Os están utilizando . Es una auténtica estafa . A mí me han engañado 2 años pero ya no más . Si fuera real YouTube le cerraría la cuenta . Como hace con toda la disidencia controlada verdadera. Hasta ayer era como tú pero el vídeo de inmatrix me ha dado que pensar. Y royuela diciendo que iba atentar en en juzgado . Este tío es un friki agente del sistema masónico del 78. Osea el sistema te destruye y sigues demandando en los juzgados controlados por el sistema . Otro sin sentido



Acaso no se le pillo a Margarita mena Villarejo etc las cuentas corrientes en Venezuela?
Hasta Hacienda lo reconoció


----------



## Kill33r (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Necesito desahogarme.Me siento vacío y triste tras ser engañado 2 años por los royuela. Lo mismo me pasó con Qanon la misma disidencia controlada del sistema . Vaya ostia de realidad . Sus videos me trasmitían ya mal rollo me trasmitían negatividad y toxicidad. Todo lo que permite you tube es parte del sistema nwo . Que el régimen masónico del 78 es criminal si pero esto es una farsa . Si hubieran seguido con la 1 parte del expediente me lo hubiera creído . La fastidiaron con la 2 parte consiguiendo las cartas en tiempo real y con mena influyendo en las elecciones de EEUU. Osea mena puede engañar al país más poderoso del planeta pero a nos los royuela. Pero alguien se lo puede creer



Yo te veo mejor que nunca con la pasta para la disidencia


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Acaso no se le pillo a Margarita mena Villarejo etc las cuentas corrientes en Venezuela?
> Hasta Hacienda lo reconoció



Lo único que me hace dudar es porque no le han denunciado a royuela si fuera falso lo que dice. Que el régimen económico del 78 es criminal no tengo dudas . Pero ya no me lo creo a los royuela . Si sabes que el sistema está podrido no vas al juzgado a denunciarlos. No tiene sentido . Y llevarlo al tribunal de Europa tampoco soluciona nada . Y así tantas cosas que no tienen sentido


----------



## Kill33r (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Lo único que me hace dudar es porque no le han denunciado a royuela si fuera falso lo que dice. Que el régimen económico del 78 es criminal no tengo dudas . Pero ya no me lo creo a los royuela . Si sabes que el sistema está podrido no vas al juzgado a denunciarlos. No tiene sentido . Y llevarlo al tribunal de Europa tampoco soluciona nada . Y así tantas cosas que no tienen sentido



Mejor escribir aquí, que ganas de que venga el guano para funcionarios


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Mejor escribir aquí, que ganas de que venga el guano para funcionarios



La 1 parte del expediente tenía cierta credibilidad cogiendo las cartas en la clínica del aborto . La 2 parte con cogiendo cartas en tiempo real y diciéndo que mena influyó en las elecciones de EEUU no es creíble . Claro y esa gente tan poderosa no tiene el poder de manipular las elecciones del país más poderoso de la tierra no puede cerrar tu canal de you tube . Absurdo .Luego amenazando en un video con atentar en el juzgado presuntamente para que los medios del sistema te llamen terrorista.Santiago royuela un agente friki mafioso del régimen masónico del 78 . Es disidencia controlada para enterrar la disidencia real. Como Qanon


----------



## Kill33r (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La 1 parte del expediente tenía cierta credibilidad cogiendo las cartas en la clínica del aborto . La 2 parte con cogiendo cartas en tiempo real y diciéndo que mena influyó en las elecciones de EEUU no es creíble . Claro y esa gente tan poderosa no tiene el poder de cerrar tu canal de you tube . Absurdo .Luego amenazando en un video con atentar en el juzgado presuntamente para que los medios del sistema te llamen terrorista.Santiago royuela un agente friki mafioso del régimen masónico del 78 . Es disidencia controlada para enterrar la disidencia real. Como Qanon



Eres Rosillo el segurata camionero? 




Vete a dormir que tú mujer está sola


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Y para que mena iba a amañar las elecciones en EEUU si biden y Trump son 2 masones y sionistas como él y títeres del sistema masónico . Lo ponen como si Trump fuera bueno . De verdad mena y zapatero puede vencer a la cia y manipular las eleccionesde eeuu pero no a los royuela que detectan todas sus cartas en tiempo real . Imposible . Tampoco pueden cerrar el canal de you tube con su servicio de inteligencia tan poderoso como la kgb o la cia . O asesinarlos ya hace años . Esta claro que el caso royuela es falso lo que me inquieta es quién está detrás de los royuela y porque lo hacen. Y porque biden no obliga a YouTube a cerrar el canal de you tube si es amigo de mena. Y you tube está controlada por el sistema y borra todos los videos que perjudican a las élites . Nada tiene sentido es absurdo. El caso royuela es mentira si fuera verdad y hiciera daño al sistema no podrían subir videos durante 2 años . Es tan falso como Qanon . 2000 asesinatos y no hay apenas familiares o amigos de las víctimas que den su testimonio. La mafia controla el sistema judicial entonces para que denuncias no tiene sentido es absurdo pensar que los mismos delincuentes que denuncias te vaya a dar la razón y ahora dices que vas a Europa a denunciar pero si Europa está igual de controlada otro sin sentido .


----------



## Existencia insoportable (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Y para que mena iba a amañar las elecciones en EEUU si biden y Trump son 2 masones y sionistas como él y títeres del sistema masónico . Lo ponen como si Trump fuera bueno . De verdad mena y zapatero puede vencer a la cia y manipular las eleccionesde eeuu pero no a los royuela que detectan todas sus cartas en tiempo real . Imposible . Tampoco pueden cerrar el canal de you tube con su servicio de inteligencia tan poderoso como la kgb o la cia . O asesinarlos ya hace años . Esta claro que el caso royuela es falso lo que me inquieta es quién está detrás de los royuela y porque lo hacen. Y porque biden no obliga a YouTube a cerrar el canal de you tube si es amigo de mena. Y you tube está controlada por el sistema y borra todos los videos que perjudican a las élites . Nada tiene sentido es absurdo. El caso royuela es mentira si fuera verdad y hiciera daño al sistema no podrían subir videos durante 2 años . Es tan falso como Qanon . 2000 asesinatos y no hay apenas familiares o amigos de las víctimas que den su testimonio. La mafia controla el sistema judicial entonces para que denuncias no tiene sentido es absurdo pensar que los mismos delincuentes que denuncias te vaya a dar la razón y ahora dices que vas a Europa a denunciar pero si Europa está igual de controlada otro sin sentido .



Trump sera millonario y servirá a los sionistas, pero *no es masón. *


----------



## javvi (2 Sep 2022)

*¿CÓMO EMPEZÓ EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA?*

Lo pregunto por si otros foreros coinciden con lo que me pasó a mí. Todo empezó en aquel verano del 19. Imagino que todos los que estamos aquí tenemos la tendencia a buscar vídeos en Youtube de los que llaman de la conspiración. No nos creemos las versiones oficiales: ni la del 11S, ni la del 11M, ni la del coronabicho, ni la de la guerra de Ucrania. Respondemos a un determinado perfil. No nos limitamos a buscar vídeos de perritos y gatitos en YT. El logaritmo de YT es muy listo. Nos capta en seguida. 

El logaritmo de YT te ofrece vídeos de tu sesgo, de tu cuerda. los de la columna de la derecha en un PC. Si buscas vídeos de Heavy Metal, te ofrece unos vídeos de Heavy Metal que no has visto; si te gustan los de gatitos, pues de gatitos; si te gusta la Segunda Guerra Mundial, pues de lo mismo. 

Yo llevaba ya días con el vídeo que se le ve el careto a Santiago, y creo recordar el que se le ve exhibiendo panza con su padre. No hacía caso a estos vídeos. No tenía ni idea de quiénes eran los Royuela. Pero claro, si YT insiste, tarde o temprano te pica la curiosidad. Y pinchas. Y lo escuchas. ¡Ah! La extrema derecha, la cárcel, las cloacas del estado, parece interesante. Y van llegando más vídeos, y más. Y te van metiendo en su expediente.

Y echas un vistazo a ver qué dicen en burbuja, y otros foros. Y te animas a participar, porque tiene pinta de ser lo más gordo que ha hecho acto de presencia en el R-78.... hasta hoy.

Pero claro. Las casualidades no existen en el mundo real en general, y en Youtube en particular. ¿por qué esa insistencia del logaritmo de Youtube en plantarse en la columna de la derecha? No es tan fácil colar un vídeo al personal. Necesitas muchos likes para que se viralice. Yo tengo un canal de mis fotos, lo habrán visto treinta o cuarenta personas en varios años. No aparece por arte de magia en la columna de la derecha de un montón de gente. 

¿Me explico?


----------



## LangostaPaco (2 Sep 2022)

Menuda estafa la de los royuela, esto me recuerda a la estafa de los Ummitas, jojojo y el tío pegándose la vidorra en el Líbano, a costa de los lerdos que le han dado dinero jojojojo


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Necesito desahogarme.Me siento vacío y triste tras ser engañado 2 años por los royuela. Lo mismo me pasó con Qanon la misma disidencia controlada del sistema . Vaya ostia de realidad . Sus videos me trasmitían ya mal rollo me trasmitían negatividad y toxicidad. Todo lo que permite you tube es parte del sistema nwo . Que el régimen masónico del 78 es criminal si pero esto es una farsa . Si hubieran seguido con la 1 parte del expediente me lo hubiera creído . La fastidiaron con la 2 parte consiguiendo las cartas en tiempo real y con mena influyendo en las elecciones de EEUU. Osea mena puede engañar al país más poderoso del planeta pero a nos los royuela. Pero alguien se lo puede creer



2 años y preguntándote cosas que Santiago ha contestado miles de veces

Muy creíble


----------



## Tigershark (2 Sep 2022)

El documental está en el canal de Miguel rix:


----------



## Bimmer (2 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Me cuesta creer que estas meteduras de pata de Santiago Royuela no sean intencionadas. Lunes, miércoles, viernes y domingos bronca. Martes, jueves y sábados reconciliación.
> 
> No quiero ser mal pensado, pero me da la impresión de le han dado la orden de cargarse al ER. Está llegando a su punto final. Ha sido una operación de inteligencia. Un opio que nos ha mantenido calmados durante un par de temporadas. Pero ya no da más de sí.




Como dije en mi último mensaje, tengo la prueba de que los Royuela se sabotean así mismos, cuando tenga tiempo en el día de hoy os la comparto.


----------



## javvi (2 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Como dije en mi último mensaje, tengo la prueba de que los Royuela se sabotean así mismos, cuando tenga tiempo en el día de hoy os la comparto.



Tiene toda la pinta, Santi, como dicen, no puede ser tan gilipollas. A ver qué sorpresa nos traes.


----------



## hurdygurdy (2 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta, Santi, como dicen, no puede ser tan gilipollas. A ver qué sorpresa nos traes.



El primer paso es darse cuenta de que el expediente Royuela es una farsa. El segundo paso es darse cuenta de que Santi es, efectivamente, MUY gilipollas.


----------



## workforfood (2 Sep 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> El primer paso es darse cuenta de que el expediente Royuela es una farsa. El segundo paso es darse cuenta de que Santi es, efectivamente, MUY gilipollas.



No será tan gilipollas si el 15 tiene que pasar por la Audiencia Nacional y lo primero que hace es irse al Líbano.


----------



## javvi (2 Sep 2022)

Creo que es un error centrar esto en los Royuela. Se trata de una Operación de Inteligencia. Santi y su padre no son más que las caras visibles. No me extrañaría que alguna de esas brigadas de las que habla Villarejo le esté echando unas píldoras disolventes en el café. O le hayan pasado una hierba muy especial, que te vuelve completamente gilopollas.


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Creo que es un error centrar esto en los Royuela. Se trata de una Operación de Inteligencia. Santi y su padre no son más que las caras visibles. No me extrañaría que alguna de esas brigadas de las que habla Villarejo le esté echando unas píldoras disolventes en el café. O le hayan pasado una hierba muy especial, que te vuelve completamente gilopollas.



Estos son los grandes argumentos. La abuela fuma


----------



## javvi (2 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> La abuela fuma



en pipa.


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> El primer paso es darse cuenta de que el expediente Royuela es una farsa. El segundo paso es darse cuenta de que Santi es, efectivamente, MUY gilipollas.



El matón aprendiz de mafioso Porroyuela amenazo con atentar en la audiencia Nacional supuestamente también en la comisaría con petardos o secuestrar al dueño de la nave haciéndose pasar por policía . Es una agente del régimen masónico del 78 . No se puede ser tan inepto a proposito . Pones en bandeja a los medios del sistema podrían ponerlo como un terrorista perfectamente . No tiene sentido . Sabes que la justicia la tiene controlada el mafioso de mena y amenazas con atentar en el tribunal . Que sentido tiene esto si no es una tomadura de pelo . Que tribunal europeo te va tomar en serio
. Podrían acusarte de terrorismo perfectamente.Es disidencia controlada por el régimen masónico del 78 . Qanon versión España . Por culpa de estos 2 mafiosillos el público no creerá en casos reales como alcasser el asesinato de biondo ,y puede que el bar España . Apesta a operación psicológica colectiva. Puede que hasta ellos se crean está fumada y estén siendo utilizados por 3


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> El matón aprendiz de mafioso Porroyuela amenazo con atentar en la audiencia Nacional supuestamente también en la comisaría con petardos o secuestrar al dueño de la nave haciéndose pasar por policía . Es una agente del régimen masónico del 78 . No se puede ser tan inepto a proposito . Pones en bandeja a los medios del sistema podrían ponerlo como un terrorista perfectamente . No tiene sentido . Sabes que la justicia la tiene controlada el mafioso de mena y amenazas con atentar en el tribunal . Que sentido tiene esto si no es una tomadura de pelo . Que tribunal europeo te va tomar en serio
> . Podrían acusarte de terrorismo perfectamente.Es disidencia controlada por el régimen masónico del 78 . Qanon versión España . Por culpa de estos 2 mafiosillos el público no creerá en casos reales como alcasser ,biondo ,y puede que el bar España .



Pedro Rosillo está en Burbuja


----------



## Descansa Hombre (2 Sep 2022)

En mi opinión vamos a asistir a una demolición controlada en todo el país. Están avivando todos lo fuegos con precisión quirúrgica. Las denuncias que se vayan viralizando son las que van a llevar la voz cantante en esta farsa: olvidarse de la corrupción sanitaria, las kakunas ponzoñosas, y el envenenamiento de la población, etc, olvidarse de los cadáveres en fosas y otras truculencias. Se van a centrar como siempre en la corrupción económica para rodar cabezas, que rodarán y serán unas cuantas para impresionar al personal, pero todo ello ha de terminar con-fundiéndose con otras hogueras que están siendo alimentadas cuidadosamente como la inmigración descontrolada, la grave crisis energética que están provocando, más virus más variantes más emergencias más pinchazos, la inflación que está a punto de dispararse, junto a un montón de medidas absurdas tocahuevos que proliferan como setas en todas los aspectos de la vida diaria. La idea parece clara: llevar a la población a la esquizofrenia, que entre en pánico por todos los motivos, y que se paralice hasta el estado de coma.
Que lo consigan es otra cuestión, pero lo que vamos a ver (estamos viendo ya) es la serpiente mudando el pellejo.


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Si Santiago royuela quiere que tenga un directo con nostra TV para disipar las dudas que genera el caso royuela . Pero no quiere y esto me hace sospechar que el expediente royuela es mentira . Solo 1 directo donde se pongan todas las dudas encima de la mesa sobre el caso royuela . Como es posible que sigan cogiendo cartas en tiempo real a mena y zapatero 3 años después . Porque denuncias 800 veces en un sistema judicial que tú mismos dices está controlada por mena y corrompido . Es un sin sentido. Me gustaría un debate entre el matoncillo de royuela y nostra TV para quitarnos estas dudas . Pero Santi no se atreve algo esconde . Tampoco ha dado explicaciones de la diferente firma y letra de mena en el vídeo comparado con los los escritos del expediente royuela. Si das explicaciones creíbles a todos estas cuestiones me subire de nuevo al caso royuela


----------



## Eurostreamuno (2 Sep 2022)

Con fecha 13-7-22, D. Alberto y Juan Martínez, presentan denuncia ante la AEAT, por la apertura por Luis de Guindos, de dos depósitos, por importe de 5.000.000 € cada uno, en total 10.000.000 €, en el Neue Bank, OP en Vaduz, Liechtenstein.









Notas de prensa - Notas de prensa


¡El escándalo de los sobornos salpica a Europa! Luis de Guindos, el actual vicepresidente del Banco Central Europeo




www.acodap.org


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Creo que es un error centrar esto en los Royuela. Se trata de una Operación de Inteligencia. Santi y su padre no son más que las caras visibles. No me extrañaría que alguna de esas brigadas de las que habla Villarejo le esté echando unas píldoras disolventes en el café. O le hayan pasado una hierba muy especial, que te vuelve completamente gilopollas.



Si posiblemente ellos estén siendo utilizados por 3 para crear una psicop colectiva típica de servicios de inteligencia. Posiblemente se creen que lo que cuentan es verdad . Si hasta you tube deja subir videos durante 3 años y los videos que exponían el coronatimo duraban 1 hora en ser censurados. Esta claro que el expediente royuela está controlada por el sistema . El juez presencia probablemente está gente siendo utilizado por los royuela y su caso si sea real .


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Si los royuela se creen el expediente royuela moralmente tienen justificación aunque sea mentira . Si lo están haciendo a propósito sabiendo que es mentira y buscando la ruina al juez presencia que su caso si puede ser real son mezquinos . Probablemente sepan que es mentira. Lo que se me esconde son los motivos del expediente y quién está detrás de esta estafa .


----------



## javvi (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si posiblemente ellos estén siendo utilizados por 3 para crear una psicop colectiva típica de servicios de inteligencia. Posiblemente se creen que lo que cuentan es verdad . Si hasta you tube deja subir videos durante 3 años y los videos que exponían el coronatimo duraban 1 hora en ser censurados. Esta claro que el expediente royuela está controlada por el sistema . El juez presencia probablemente está gente siendo utilizado por los royuela y su caso si sea real .



Exacto.


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Este twitero anti nwo que tiene bastante credibilidad expone el caso royuela. Ha escrito varios hilos desesmascarando el caso royuela . Es una auténtica estafa.


----------



## Debunker (2 Sep 2022)

Yo tengo un problema más grande que vosotros porque no es que crea en el ER o no crea y fin del asunto, mi problema es que creo en toda la denuncia que ha venido haciendo Alberto Royuela , las notas de Mena y su banda mafiosa con sus crímenes y todos sus graves delitos, todo eso lo creo , no solo por las pruebas o no pruebas, sino porque se , por experiencia propia que, eso es posible , que eso existía y-o existe que ese tipo de tramas o mafias se comenzaron a implantar desde poco antes de morir Franco. Fue el asalto al poder.

Pero lo de Santi es intragable, infumable especialmente desde que anda por El Líbano, lo resumo Santi no está bien de la cabeza, he flipado en colores, solo por poner un ejemplo, con las acusaciones y posterior petición de disculpas a Farrallon y resto de youtubers , todo depende del estado de ánimo de Santi y para qué la peli del Líbano contra el poder sionista y el empacho de ideologías que tiene Santi, es difícil encontrar a alguien como Santi , su empatía hacia los demás es menos que 0 patatero, y su psicología aún menos , es experto en ofender a los demás y después de poner a la gente a parir , se desdice y peor reconoce que cosas que ha dicho él son mentiras intencionadas, luego están alargando la trama con cosas internacionales , que son muy difíciles de tragar pero que sabemos al 100% que aunque fueran ciertas son problemas enquistados en ciertas zonas desde hace 70 años como es el problema Israel-Palestina, lo tengo claro Santi está mal de la chapa y eso tira todo el ER a la basura , toda la labor del padre se va a la mierda, pero es lo que hay, yo desde luego no le dedicaré apenas tiempo al seguimiento del ER aunque estaré atenta a cualquier giro por si las moscas.


----------



## Kill33r (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si Santiago royuela quiere que tenga un directo con nostra TV para disipar las dudas que genera el caso royuela . Pero no quiere y esto me hace sospechar que el expediente royuela es mentira . Solo 1 directo donde se pongan todas las dudas encima de la mesa sobre el caso royuela . Como es posible que sigan cogiendo cartas en tiempo real a mena y zapatero 3 años después . Porque denuncias 800 veces en un sistema judicial que tú mismos dices está controlada por mena y corrompido . Es un sin sentido. Me gustaría un debate entre el matoncillo de royuela y nostra TV para quitarnos estas dudas . Pero Santi no se atreve algo esconde . Tampoco ha dado explicaciones de la diferente firma y letra de mena en el vídeo comparado con los los escritos del expediente royuela. Si das explicaciones creíbles a todos estas cuestiones me subire de nuevo al caso royuela



Costra TV?

En serio?

Tu has vistos los gestos de politoxicomano del alopecico exportero de discoteca?

Sin gafas de sol es un muerto en vida


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Costra TV?
> 
> En serio?
> 
> ...



Quién dice nostra TV dice el arconte o inmatrix. Lo importante es disipar esas dudas. Si royuela no quiere un debate sosegado y calmado . Algo esconde . Y el caso royuela probablemente sea mentira . Si dices la verdad porque negarte a un debate y una charla. Es como los defensores del coronatimo y las vacunas que se niegan a debatir con los que niegan el COVID .


----------



## Debunker (2 Sep 2022)

Descansa Hombre dijo:


> En mi opinión vamos a asistir a una demolición controlada en todo el país. Están avivando todos lo fuegos con precisión quirúrgica. Las denuncias que se vayan viralizando son las que van a llevar la voz cantante en esta farsa: olvidarse de la corrupción sanitaria, las kakunas ponzoñosas, y el envenenamiento de la población, etc, olvidarse de los cadáveres en fosas y otras truculencias. Se van a centrar como siempre en la corrupción económica para rodar cabezas, que rodarán y serán unas cuantas para impresionar al personal, pero todo ello ha de terminar con-fundiéndose con otras hogueras que están siendo alimentadas cuidadosamente como la inmigración descontrolada, la grave crisis energética que están provocando, más virus más variantes más emergencias más pinchazos, la inflación que está a punto de dispararse, junto a un montón de medidas absurdas tocahuevos que proliferan como setas en todas los aspectos de la vida diaria. La idea parece clara: llevar a la población a la esquizofrenia, que entre en pánico por todos los motivos, y que se paralice hasta el estado de coma.
> Que lo consigan es otra cuestión, pero lo que vamos a ver (estamos viendo ya) es la serpiente mudando el pellejo.




Lo cierto es, como bien dices que, nos sobra todo tipo de tramas y conspiraciones, comparado con el asalto que estamos sufriendo en vivo y en directo con millones de muertos que seremos, unos por el vicho , otros por la cacunas, otros por el frío o el calor, otros por escasez de todo hasta de atención sanitaria, escasez de el agua, la energía, la invasión de la delincuencia, etc. etc. tenemos donde entretenernos más de lo que podemos digerir.


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Sep 2022)

A ver, para los trols y los tontos que dicen que la letra de las notas no es de Mena:

En 2006 Royuela padre demuestra a la magistrada Alegret Burgués que Mena había matado a su padre mostrándole las notas. 

La magistrada instruyó diligencias durante 8 meses, o sea, se empezó el proceso de hacer acopio de información e instrucción procesal para empapelar a Mena. *En este tiempo se hicieron 3 periciales caligráficas en diferentes países además de una en el proceso judicial* que luego la propia Alegret canceló después de que Mena le sobornase en una reunión presencial que tuvo con él.

1:02:20 de este vídeo


----------



## Debunker (2 Sep 2022)

De El Diestro, *Expediente Royuela, creer o no creer,

Expediente Royuela, ¿creer o no creer? - El Diestro*


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Royuela siempre que se lleva mal con alguien sale una nota hablando mal de esa persona .Causalidad.Que descarado todo. Por fin he despertado y he visto la realidad tras 3 años engañado. Es todo una farsa. Y los fans de royuela se mueven por emociones no por la razón es como una secta. Los mismos patrones que Qanon . La misma disidencia controlada del sistema . Alcasser si fue real obra del régimen masónico del 78 .


----------



## Kill33r (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Royuela siempre que se lleva mal con alguien sale una nota hablando mal de esa persona . Que descarado todo



Ahhhhjj sí?

En serio?


----------



## Bimmer (2 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta, Santi, como dicen, no puede ser tan gilipollas. A ver qué sorpresa nos traes.




Como bien dices en otro post, yo tampoco me he creído las discusiones que ha tenido Santiago con la gente, de hecho a mi no me ha colado ni una. ¿Por qué no? Porque eso que ha hecho son el mismo tipo de movida que las balas en el sobre de correos dirigidas a Pablo Iglesias, y al ser ese mismo tipo de movidas, pienso que el creador de esas movidas es el mismo.




Bimmer dijo:


> Como dije en mi último mensaje, tengo la prueba de que los Royuela se sabotean así mismos, cuando tenga tiempo en el día de hoy os la comparto.




Atentos a este individuo :








Algunos lo conocéis, otros no, para los que no lo conozcan, se trata de una cuenta "disidente", uso comillas por algo que vais a saber después.


Es la típica cuenta de disidentes, dice cosas evidentes sobre la pseudo pandemia covid - dyybuk, sobre la inmigración ilegal, sobre el globalismo, etc etc.


El caso es que este individuo hizo un hilo sobre el Expediente Royuela a los pocos meses de salir Santiago en youtube por primera vez. No sospeché nada raro de esta persona hasta que curiosamente, él que critica que el ER se ha creado para eliminar a los disidentes, apareció su cuenta de Twitter en la televisión, en la cadena Cuatro de Mediaset, concretamente en el programa de Risto Mejide llamado "Todo es mentira" :








Aclaro que en cuanto vi que salió en televisión ya supe que los que llevan esa cuenta forman parte del R78, pero ahora cobra todo más sentido al ver que esa misma cuenta ataca al ER con argumentos tan superfluos como decir que "el ER se ha creado para acabar con la disidencia". Claro, y él que es tan disidente, en plena histeria colectiva del covid (Mayo 2020), Mediaset le hace publicidad a su cuenta en televisión, cuando no tenía tantos seguidores como ahora (16.000).


Sabiendo esta parte importante, vamos con la otra aún más relevante, ese individuo que con esa cuenta de twitter ataca al ER :














Ese mismo individuo con esa misma cuenta es SANTIAGO ROYUELA.


Cuando digo Santiago Royuela me refiero a Santiago y a su equipo, a su padre Alberto, a la red de topos y a todo quisqui que está con él.


No sé si fue en este o en otro hilo dije que hasta los más listos cometen fallos, y es ahí cuando un pipa como yo gana la partida, simplemente estando al loro. El gol en propia os lo habéis metido vosotros, y por la escuadra. (A quien va dirigido esto del gol sabe por qué es).


Pruebas de que ese individio que cuenta en Twitter con 16.000 seguidores y que ataca al ER es Santiago Royuela y su equipo :


Fijaros en el diseño de estas imágenes en negro y amarillo que hizo aquí :















Es la misma imagen que usó Santiago Royuela y su equipo para la miniatura de este vídeo :









Ahora usad las cuentas que tenéis como la de greenback y patatas bravas en este foro para no reconocer esta MONUMENTAL PILLADA.


Queda demostrado que los Royuela y su equipo (a partir de ahora propongo llamarlos : "Royuela S.A" y/o "RSA" se sabotean así mismos, si hacen esto con esa cuenta de Twitter, es evidente que las movidas que se trae Santiago con todo el mundo desde el principio están pactadas, ojo, digo con todo el mundo, incluido Mena y su equipo.


Si alguien del CNI quiere hablar conmigo que lo haga en este foro por mensaje privado, me podriáis contratar aunque sea para reponer las máquinas de café y aperitivos.


Un saludo.


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Este twitero anti nwo que tiene bastante credibilidad expone el caso royuela. Ha escrito varios hilos desesmascarando el caso royuela . Es una auténtica estafa.



¿Por qué tiene bastante credibilidad?


----------



## Kill33r (2 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Como bien dices en otro post, yo tampoco me he creído las discusiones que ha tenido Santiago con la gente, de hecho a mi no me ha colado ni una. ¿Por qué no? Porque eso que ha hecho son el mismo tipo de movida que las balas en el sobre de correos dirigidas a Pablo Iglesias, y al ser ese mismo tipo de movidas, pienso que el creador de esas movidas es el mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y si te digo que conozco a ese Twittero?

Y serías el más sorprendido en saber quién es?


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Y si te digo que conozco a ese Twittero?
> 
> Y serías el más sorprendido en saber quién es?



Suéltalo


----------



## Kill33r (2 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Suéltalo



No puedo, seguro que tu serás personalmente, comprensible con mi imposibilidad de decir quién está detrás


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> ¿Por qué tiene bastante credibilidad?



Ha denunciado el timo COVID y su dictadura orweliana . Y al régimen masónico del 78 . A Trump el sionista mason y el experimento psicologico de Qanon. Los planes del nwo y la agenda 2030 .Es bastante anti nwo . Lleva años luchando contra el sistema . Es parte de la comunidad anti sistema y anti nwo de Twitter. Seguro que nos lee . Ojalá entre y de su versión del caso royuela


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> No puedo, seguro que tu serás personalmente, comprensible con mi imposibilidad de decir quién está detrás



Lo comprendo, claro. Tampoco esperaba que lo hicieras, pero daba curiosidad saberlo


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Ha denunciado el timo COVID y su dictadura orweliana . Y al régimen masónico del 78 . A Trump el sionista mason . Los planes del nwo y la agenda 2030 .Es bastante anti nwo . Lleva años luchando contra el sistema . Es parte de la comunidad anti sistema y anti nwo de Twitter. Seguro que nos lee . Ojalá entre y de su versión



Pero eso no le otorga credibilidad, miles de personas lo hacen en Internet cada día. Hay blogs de hace 10 años que ya denuncian todo este rollo, por qué iba a ser especial él?


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Pero eso no le otorga credibilidad, miles de personas lo hacen en Internet cada día. Hay blogs de hace 10 años que ya denuncian todo este rollo, por qué iba a ser especial él?



Porque una persona anti nwo iba a inventarse que el caso royuela es una farsa . Que sea anti sistema le da credibilidad. . Dicho esto aunque dijera que es real ya no me creería el expediente royuela tras estar 3 años engañado. Tampoco hay que darle tanta importancia al twitero ha creado un hilo en Twitter muy interesante desmontando el caso royuela. Solo es su opinion. La de un twitero más


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Porque una persona anti nwo iba a inventarse que el caso royuela es una farsa . Que sea anti sistema le da credibilidad. . Dicho esto aunque dijera que es real ya no me creería el expediente royuela tras estar 3 años engañado. Tampoco hay que darle tanta importancia al twitero ha creado un hilo en Twitter muy interesante desmontando el caso royuela. Solo es su opinion. La de un twitero más



Por qué iban los Royuela a inventarse todo esto?

Muchos antisistema como Rosillo o Rafapal no son más que estafadores. No veo motivo de peso para creer más a uno que a otro.

Tambien es interesante, la primera vez que lei "caso Royuela" en vez de Expediente Royuela fue a Alvise, que claramente es otra disidencia controlada.


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Los royuela eran la típica mafia post Franco . El régimen masónico del 78 le quita sus chanchullos para dárselos a sus amigos y le busca la ruina económica y lo peor le quitan todo su poder y influencia que tenían con Franco . Y el busca venganza. La única duda es si están siendo utilizados por 3( osea por el régimen del 78 para crear una psicop tipo Qanon) que le dan la información y ellos se creen de verdad el expediente o saben que es mentira y se lo inventan ellos mismos . Como Qanon este caso te chupa la energía y te asorbe lo que quiere el sistema . Para que no se hable del timo COVID la ruina economica las cientos de muertes por vacunas . Y el poder siga en las mismas manos creando bulos como este . No descarto que mena y royuela fueran socios o algo así en el pasado

Royuela como Qanon utiliza el mismo mensaje manipulador y emocional ante preguntas incómodas. " Hay que esperar" no puedo dar toda la información " tengo grandes pruebas que sacare en su debido momento " " confiar en mi lo mejor está por llegar " . Siempre hablando en futuro y alargando el tema . Buscando el lado emotivo y no racional del público . Como una secta. Pruebas que nunca enseña dudas que nunca resuelve . El mismo juego de trileros. Agotando psicológicamente y dando baja frecuencia. Estamos ante una operación psicologica de manual .


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Los royuela eran la típica mafia post Franco . El régimen masónico del 78 le quita sus chanchullos para dárselos a sus amigos y le busca la ruina económica y lo peor le quitan todo su poder y influencia que tenían con Franco . Y el busca venganza



Qué es una mafia post franco? Dame otros ejemplos

Y qué hicieron, inventarse miles de notas manuscritas y crímenes durante 30 años sólo por venganza? Y mataron a Javier Royuela también para acusar a Mena, claro. Y metieron a Santiago en la cárcel para acusar a Mena.

¿qué más?


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Qué es una mafia post franco? Dame otros ejemplos



Una persona que le dan privilegios en la época franquista. Llega el régimen masónico del 78 y le quita su monopolio creado gracias a la época franquista y sus contactos . Tengo entendido que royuela y sus hijos matones amenazaban supuestamente en los embargos como buena mafia y la liaban bastante . Como si fueran una banda criminal aunque no estoy seguro. Todo supuestamente


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Una persona que le dan privilegios en la época franquista. Llega el régimen masónico del 78 y le quita su monopolio creado gracias a la época franquista y sus contactos . Tengo entendido que royuela y sus hijos matones amenazaban supuestamente en los embargos como buena mafia y la liaban bastante . Como si fueran una banda criminal aunque no estoy seguro. Todo supuestamente



Hay más prueba de que Mena y Zapatero lideran una banda criminal que de que los Royuela lo hayan sido. "Tengo entendido" no es prueba alguna. Es distraer la atención del hecho de que cientos de personas han sido denunciadas públicamente y acusadas de delitos gravísimos ante miles de personas en Internet y en los juzgados durante 3 años y ninguna se ha querellado, se niegan a hacer comisiones rogatorias y periciales.

Y como digo, gran plan ese de meter a Santiago en la cárcel, matar a Javier Royuela y tener a Royuela padre 2 años en un hospital moribundo...todo una operación psicológica de 30 años.

No tenéis ni pies ni cabeza


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Hay más prueba de que Mena y Zapatero lideran una banda criminal que de que los Royuela lo hayan sido. "Tengo entendido" no es prueba alguna. Es distraer la atención del hecho de que cientos de personas han sido denunciadas públicamente y acusadas de delitos gravísimos ante miles de personas en Internet y en los juzgados durante 3 años y ninguna se ha querellado, se niegan a hacer comisiones rogatorias y periciales.
> 
> Y como digo, gran plan ese de meter a Santiago en la cárcel, matar a Javier Royuela y tener a Royuela padre 2 años en un hospital moribundo...todo una operación psicológica de 30 años.
> 
> No tenéis ni pies ni cabeza



La unica duda es porque no se querellan zapatero y robles si es mentira en expediente royuela es lo único que es credibilidad al expediente . Por lo demás tras 3 años engañado creo que el caso royuela es falso y tiene muchas lagunas .No me creo que mena y zapatero tengan el poder de influir en las elecciones de eeuu y no puedan cerrar un canal de you tube . La 1 parte del expediente si tenia bastante crediblidad la 2 parte ha tirado toda la crediblidad del expediente . Cometieron un error Con esto no digo que no existan estás cosas en el régimen masonico del 78 . Seguro que asesinan gente como en el caso alcasser y hay mafias dentro del régimen y cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> La unica duda es porque no se querellan zapatero y robles si es mentira en expediente royuela es lo único que es credibilidad al expediente . Por lo demás tras 3 años engañado creo que el caso royuela es falso y tiene muchas lagunas . Con esto no digo que no existan estás cosas en el régimen masonico del 78 . Seguro que asesinan gente como en el caso alcasser y hay mafias dentro del régimen y cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales



Si vas a citar un mensaje al menos contesta los interrogantes que plantea, no sueltes el discursito de siempre.

Repito para la gente de este hilo: "caso Royuela" es algo que no leí hasta que Alvise decidió tomarlo con pinzas. Y ahora la obsesión con meter Alcasser aquí huele cada vez peor.


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Segun la gente que cree el expediente royuela zapatero y mena estan escribiendo esta tarde cartas que saben que mañana o hoy van a ser robadas por los royuela para enseñarles en you tube . Y no solo no hace nada para cambiarlo si no que llevan asi 2 años comunicandose . En vez de cambiar de forma de comunicacion estas personas que han influido en las elecciones de eeuu no pueden engañar a los royuela pero si a la cia .Esto no lo puede creer nadie . NADIE . Apartir de aqui el expediente pierde toda su credilibidad . La 1 parte del expediente si tenia mas credibilidad cogiendo las cartas de la clinica abortista tenia mas sentido . Empiezo a creer que ruiz nunca existio siempre parecio mas un personaje telenovesco que otra cosa . Tambien es curioso que siempre que se lleva mal con una persona le llegan cartas y informacion muy mala sobre esa persona


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Segun la gente que cree el expediente royuela zapatero y mena estan escribiendo esta tarde cartas que saben que mañana o hoy van a ser robadas por los royuela para enseñarles en you tube . Y no solo no hace nada para cambiarlo si no que llevan asi 2 años comunicandose . En vez de cambiar de forma de comunicacion estas personas que han influido en las elecciones de eeuu no pueden engañar a los royuela pero si a la cia .Esto no lo puede creer nadie . NADIE . Apartir de aqui el expediente pierde toda su credilibidad . La 1 parte del expediente si tenia mas credibilidad cogiendo las cartas de la clinica abortista tenia mas sentido . Empiezo a creer que ruiz nunca existio siempre parecio mas un personaje telenovesco que otra cosa . Tambien es curioso que siempre que se lleva mal con una persona le llegan cartas y informacion muy mala sobre esa persona



Las notas comenzaron hace 30 años, no es un fenómeno nuevo ni llevan 2 años comunicándose así.

Ahora dime quién mató a Javier Royuela, encarceló a Santiago y mandó al hospital a Alberto y por qué.
y dime por qué se puede acusar a cientos de personas de delitos gravísimos (jueces, políticos, periodistas y muchos funcionarios públicos) públicamente sin que nadie se querelle.


----------



## Tigershark (2 Sep 2022)

Esta madrugada visione el documental y mi conclusión es que viéndoles la cara a esas ratas monclovitas me lo creo todo . Mena , Margarita, y ante todo Zapatero, son rostros que inspiran todo y más de los delitos que la familia Royuela pone encima de la mesa .

El documental me pareció algo largo , yo hubiera cortado la parte de Santiago aunque es importante reflejar su sufrimiento no deja de ser una historia secundaria.

En definitiva buen trabajo de Rix , recomiendo descargarla y regalársela a los allegados .


----------



## Debunker (2 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Y si te digo que conozco a ese Twittero?
> 
> Y serías el más sorprendido en saber quién es?



*Debes decir quien es,* yo he flipado con la historia de @Bimmer para mí nada comparable a las balas de Iglesias que se auto envió a si mismo , eso es una historia muy diferente dedicada a acusar a los "fachas" especialmente a Vox, de criminales y difundir lo buenos, sacrificados y valientes que son los podemitas, eso se entiende perfectamente.

Pero toda esa historia de acabar con la disidencia a través de la denuncia de enormes y graves delitos y posterior una bronca monumental entre los denunciantes y seguidores con el fin de conseguir el objetivo real que, sería acabar con los oponentes o disidentes del sistema, me parece que llega a rizar el rizo de todo lo rizable , no tiene pies ni cabeza, madre mía estamos todos para el manicomio. 
*
No hace falta que des su nombre, con su ideología, que defiende , si tiene contacto con los Royuelas , si pertenece a algún medio etc. lo que sea suficiente para apoyar o desmontar la teoría de @Bimmer, eso es de justicia que debes hacerlo y si no haberte callado *


----------



## dfeka (2 Sep 2022)

Sitio para leer con tranquilidad


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Sep 2022)

Chuck Grassley (@ChuckGrassley)


U.S. Senator. Family farmer. Lifetime resident of New Hartford, IA. Also follow @GrassleyPress for news and information.




nitter.net









EL CHUCK GRASSLEY ha puesto MAIZ |POPCORN | en su banner de twitter
ha corrido como la polvora por que la gente quiere entender que esto serian pues "maiz maduro"
solo que la cosecha si eso, puede que sean aburridos temas USA de politequeos y cargos, que no suelen interesar al 99.999% de la poblacion.
en plan
_



"la comision del 7º circuito ha establecido fecha para las escuhas de Warreson and Mackeijan que demostrar la colusion entre el DOJ y el FBI para menoscabar las apruebas aportadas en marzon por el Filcal Jimmy Sthumepplrors

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
la fotito con el ojito tipico es la que viene en el tema. Estaba sonando de fondo y digo " sea como sea la foto de la cancion la pongo por que es pegona" xD en ese canal de ytb son todos pics de modelos con cosas oculistas ej lo que hay​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Sep 2022)

Ni idea. ya diran que significa y si es orientativo o se puede sacar alguna lectura en clave local, lo traigo paca



*




 *
* sercorimo ... *
*As a kernel matures, it appears near the "dent" end and moves toward the tip. It takes an average of 33 days from the beginning of the dent stage to reach black layer.
Black layer is the stage in corn development at which kernel growth ceases and maximum kernel dry weight is achieved. *


----------



## Bimmer (2 Sep 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> *Debes decir quien es,* yo he flipado con la historia de @Bimmer para mí nada comparable a las balas de Iglesias que se auto envió a si mismo , eso es una historia muy diferente dedicada a acusar a los "fachas" especialmente a Vox, de criminales y difundir lo buenos, sacrificados y valientes que son los podemitas, eso se entiende perfectamente.
> 
> Pero toda esa historia de acabar con la disidencia a través de la denuncia de enormes y graves delitos y posterior una bronca monumental entre los denunciantes y seguidores con el fin de conseguir el objetivo real que, sería acabar con los oponentes o disidentes del sistema, me parece que llega a rizar el rizo de todo lo rizable , no tiene pies ni cabeza, madre mía estamos todos para el manicomio.
> 
> *No hace falta que des su nombre, con su ideología, que defiende , si tiene contacto con los Royuelas , si pertenece a algún medio etc. lo que sea suficiente para apoyar o desmontar la teoría de @Bimmer, eso es de justicia que debes hacerlo y si no haberte callado *




De teoría nada, son hechos objetivos, me gusta que vuelvas a tergiversar mis palabras como cuando compartí el caso Antonio García, también me gusta que los demás se hayan hecho el loco, verdad greenback y patatas bravas.




Kill33r dijo:


> Y si te digo que conozco a ese Twittero?
> 
> Y serías el más sorprendido en saber quién es?




Lo importante es que he acertado, tampoco he descubierto el fuego, Santiago Royuela cometió el fallo garrafal de usar la misma imagen que creó ese twittero, el o los que llevan esa cuenta de twitter son del mismo equipo que los que llevan el ER y el canal de Santiago Royuela, porque Santi tiene un guion, a Santi le dan el material y le dicen lo que tiene que hacer y decir, está todo orquestado y controlado, al igual que en este foro y en cualquier otro medio.


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Las notas comenzaron hace 30 años, no es un fenómeno nuevo ni llevan 2 años comunicándose así.
> 
> Ahora dime quién mató a Javier Royuela, encarceló a Santiago y mandó al hospital a Alberto y por qué.
> y dime por qué se puede acusar a cientos de personas de delitos gravísimos (jueces, políticos, periodistas y muchos funcionarios públicos) públicamente sin que nadie se querelle.



Sigo esperando respuestas.
No es la primera ni la tercera vez que se me ignora, y claro tengo que hay un empeño sospechoso en gente que suelta bobadas mil veces respondidas y luego deja de contestar.

PD: lo del twitter no demuestra nada. Santiago tuvo una cuenta con su nombre durante meses hace ya casi tres años. Le banearon poco tiempo después, cosa que menciona en algún vídeo, y pudo haber contactado con la cuenta que hizo la imagen o cogerla sin permiso. A fin de cuentas la hizo para difundir el ER y esa cuenta lo creyó hasta que Rosillo y compañía empezaron a meter mierda.

Si mañana habla de Ayuso y coge una imagen de su cuenta de Twitter, no significa que sea Ayuso.
Es notorio que usa imagenes hechas por otros como portada en sus vídeos, como el retrato a grafito que alguien le dedicó. 

Ahora tiene otra cuenta en Twitter que simplemente se llama Expediente Royuela


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Las notas comenzaron hace 30 años, no es un fenómeno nuevo ni llevan 2 años comunicándose así.
> 
> Ahora dime quién mató a Javier Royuela, encarceló a Santiago y mandó al hospital a Alberto y por qué.
> y dime por qué se puede acusar a cientos de personas de delitos gravísimos públicamente sin que nadie se querelle.



Y como consiguen cartas en tiempo real de mena y zapatero si los mismos que han manipulado las elecciones en EEUU . Mena y zapatero pueden engañar a la cia pero no a los royuela. Cómico. A javier royuela por adiccion a las drogas o por ajustes de cuentas por negocios con mena . Al santiago royuela por estar metido siempre en lios de politica y subastas como buen mafiosillo. Acaso no hay sentencias exageradas todos los días en los tribunales. No hay pruebas de que Alberto padre fuera envenenado (que visto lo visto no me creo nada) y no fuera por enfermedad natural si fue así problemente fuera porque hubo problemas con los negocios con mena . Es probable que mena y los royuela fueran socios y mena los saco del negocio . De ahí a la venganza de los royuela por estar arruinados y sobre todo perder poder e influencia que tenían desde Franco . La 1 parte del expediente tenía credibilidad cogiendo las cartas en la clínica abortista. La 2 parte cogiendo cartas en tiempo real ,a mena y zapatero diciendo que influyeron en las elecciones de EEUU o en ucrania en tiempo real es una tomadura de pelo. La misma tomadura que siempre que Javier royuela está cabreado con alguien le llegan cartas y información negativas de esa persona . El expediente royuela es una operación psicológica de los servicios de inteligencia como Qanon del mason y sionista Trump . Para Santi royuela china rusia y irán ahora son las buenas cuando esos países también apoyan la agenda 2030 y están controladas por el nwo . La única duda es si los royuela se creen de verdad el expediente y están siendo utilizados por 3 . Yo creo que saben que es mentira y el juez presencia también y se están lucrando con firmas falsas para las donaciones aunque es posible que juez presencia este engañado por los royuela y su caso sea real . Es imposible que gente tan inteligente se les pueda engañar . Royuela como buen agente del sistema masónico del 78 usa tesis y antítesis . Occidente malo vs china rusia irán buenas . La misma bazofia que Qanon . Gracias a disidencias controlada como el expediente la gente no cree en caso reales como los crímenes de alcasser, el timo COVID. Que el régimen masónico del 78 es criminal si . Pero el expediente royuela es falso y una operación de inteligencia que nos absorbe psicológicamente y nos baja la frecuencia. Lo que busca el sistema. Porque se niega Santi royuela a un debate sereno y tranquilo con nostra TV para resolver las dudas del expediente . Es como el sistema que se niega a dialogar con los anti vacunas.y los que niegan el timo COVID.Pero no acepta debates porque miente el solo da evasivas típicas de operaciones psicologicas y sectas " confiar en mí " pronto habrá grandes novedades " hay un bando bueno dentro del Deep state que nos apoya "tengo grandes pruebas que no puedo enseñar " . Novedades y pruebas que nunca llegan. Buscando la emotividad y no la racionalidad en su audiencia un intentó de manipulación como ya se hizo en Qanon . Mientras royuela no de explicaciones convincentes el expediente es un teatro . No es creíble que 
Mena y zapatero puedan amañar las elecciones de eeuu pero no puedan eliminar un canal de you tube . Tampoco es creíble que no hayan asesinado ya a los royuela si quisieran. Hablábamos de personas que supuestamente han manipulado las elecciones de EEUU el país más poderoso del planeta engañando al FBI y a la cia . Su servicio de espionaje debe estar a la altura del kgb o la cia . El personaje Ruiz no existe es un personaje telenovesco inventado . La 1 parte del expediente tenía algo de credibilidad la 2 parte del expediente es totalmente inverosímil y falso . Han tirado toda su credibilidad


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Es un frikazo que trabaja para el régimen masónico del 78. Nadie se le puede tomar ya en enserio . Poniendo en bandeja para que lo llamen terrorista en los medios de comunicación. Menudo circo


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Y como consiguen cartas en tiempo real de mena y zapatero si los mismos que han manipulado las elecciones en EEUU . Mena y zapatero pueden engañar a la cia pero no a los royuela. Cómico. A javier royuela por adiccion a las drogas o por ajustes de cuentas por negocios con mena . Al santiago royuela por estar metido siempre en lios de politica y subastas como buen mafiosillo. Acaso no hay sentencias exageradas todos los días en los tribunales. No hay pruebas de que Alberto padre fuera envenenado (que visto lo visto no me creo nada) y no fuera por enfermedad natural si fue así problemente fuera porque hubo problemas con los negocios con mena . Es probable que mena y los royuela fueran socios y mena los saco del negocio . De ahí a la venganza de los royuela por estar arruinados y sobre todo perder poder e influencia que tenían desde Franco . La 1 parte del expediente tenía credibilidad cogiendo las cartas en la clínica abortista. La 2 parte cogiendo cartas en tiempo real ,a mena y zapatero diciendo que influyeron en las elecciones de EEUU o en ucrania en tiempo real es una tomadura de pelo. La misma tomadura que siempre que Javier royuela está cabreado con alguien le llegan cartas y información negativas de esa persona . El expediente royuela es una operación psicológica de los servicios de inteligencia como Qanon del mason y sionista Trump . Para Santi royuela china rusia y irán ahora son las buenas cuando esos países también apoyan la agenda 2030 y están controladas por el nwo . La única duda es si los royuela se creen de verdad el expediente y están siendo utilizados por 3 . Yo creo que saben que es mentira y el juez presencia también y se están lucrando con firmas falsas para las donaciones aunque es posible que juez presencia este engañado por los royuela y su caso sea real . Es imposible que gente tan inteligente se les pueda engañar . Royuela como buen agente del sistema masónico del 78 usa tesis y antítesis . Occidente malo vs china rusia irán buenas . La misma bazofia que Qanon . Gracias a disidencias controlada como el expediente la gente no cree en caso reales como los crímenes de alcasser, el timo COVID. Que el régimen masónico del 78 es criminal si . Pero el expediente royuela es falso y una operación de inteligencia que nos absorbe psicológicamente y nos baja la frecuencia. Lo que busca el sistema. Porque se niega Santi royuela a un debate sereno y tranquilo con nostra TV para resolver las dudas del expediente . Es como el sistema que se niega a dialogar con los anti vacunas.y los que niegan el timo COVID.Pero no acepta debates porque miente el solo da evasivas típicas de operaciones psicologicas y sectas " confiar en mí " pronto habrá grandes novedades " tengo grandes pruebas que no puedo enseñar " . Novedades y pruebas que nunca llegan. Buscando la emotividad y no la racionalidad en su audiencia un intentó de manipulación como ya se hizo en Qanon . Mientras royuela no de explicaciones convincentes el expediente es un teatro . No es creíble que
> Mena y zapatero puedan amañar las elecciones de eeuu pero no puedan eliminar un canal de you tube . Tampoco es creíble que no hayan asesinado ya a los royuela si quisieran. Hablábamos de personas que supuestamente han manipulado las elecciones de EEUU el país más poderoso del planeta engañando al FBI y a la cia . Su servicio de espionaje debe estar a la altura del kgb o la cia . El personaje Ruiz no existe es un personaje telenovesco inventado . La 1 parte del expediente tenía algo de credibilidad la 2 parte del expediente es totalmente inverosímil y falso . Han tirado toda su credibilidad



Nada de eso supera la suposición y el refrito de cosas que ya has dicho.

No esperaba más


----------



## Skull & Bones (2 Sep 2022)

quién mató a Javier Royuela, encarceló a Santiago y mandó al hospital a Alberto y por qué.
y dime por qué se puede acusar a cientos de personas de delitos gravísimos (jueces, políticos, periodistas y muchos funcionarios públicos) públicamente sin que nadie se querelle.


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> quién mató a Javier Royuela, encarceló a Santiago y mandó al hospital a Alberto y por qué.
> y dime por qué se puede acusar a cientos de personas de delitos gravísimos (jueces, políticos, periodistas y muchos funcionarios públicos) públicamente sin que nadie se querelle.



Lo único que da credibilidad al expediente royuela es que no le hayan demandado
Todo eso que han envenenado al padre y matado al hermano puede ser verdad o no no hay pruebas . Hablamos de gente que supuestamente parecía más una banda criminal que otra cosa con lasos con los boixos nois .Que royuela haya estado en la cárcel de forma desproporcionada por un delito si y que como miles de casos en españa casa día. Seguramente el régimen masónico del 78 les quito todo su poder y influencia que tenían desde Franco y por eso actúan así . No se descarta que fueran parte de la mafia del régimen y al quedarse sin pastel actúen de forma despechada. A lo mejor creen en el expediente de verdad y creen que es real aunque sea mentira y están siendo utilizados por los servicios de inteligencia como operación psicológica.


----------



## Monsieur George (2 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> quién mató a Javier Royuela, encarceló a Santiago y mandó al hospital a Alberto y por qué.
> y dime por qué se puede acusar a cientos de personas de delitos gravísimos (jueces, políticos, periodistas y muchos funcionarios públicos) públicamente sin que nadie se querelle.



Hasta que llega el día que se querellan. Mira lo que pasó con el Bar España. Soltando barbaridades ad eternum, hasta que llega el día que te citan para el juzgado.


----------



## Skull & Bones (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Es un frikazo que trabaja para el régimen masónico del 78. Nadie se le puede tomar ya en enserio . Poniendo en bandeja para que lo llamen terrorista en los medios de comunicación. Menudo circo



y tu quien eres? otro pedazo de mierda como el mena y sus secuaces? estas manipulando y lo sabes....

quien te paga? eres funcionario? de que tipo?

estas defendiendo tu sueldo me parece a mi.


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Nada de eso supera la suposición y el refrito de cosas que ya has dicho.
> 
> No esperaba más



Es Santi royuela quien debe demostrar . La letra de mena no es igual a las de las cartas como ha demostrado un video . Pero royuela no quiere ni se atreve un debate con nostra TV o in Matrix para resolver las dudas del caso royuela . Si dice la verdad porque esconderse y no dar la cara


----------



## javvi (2 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> quién mató a Javier Royuela, encarceló a Santiago y mandó al hospital a Alberto y por qué.
> y dime por qué se puede acusar a cientos de personas de delitos gravísimos (jueces, políticos, periodistas y muchos funcionarios públicos) públicamente sin que nadie se querelle.



Porque a lo mejor el ER no es del todo falso. Puede tener algo de verdad, lo suficiente para que nadie se atreva a mover un dedo. El Régimen está completamente podrido, eso lo sabemos todos. Puede haber muchas amenazas veladas. Los clanes que se repartieron el pastel del legado del régimen anterior se mandan mensajes constantemente.


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Sep 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Hasta que llega el día que se querellan. Mira lo que pasó con el Bar España. Soltando barbaridades ad eternum, hasta que llega el día que te citan para el juzgado.



Mena morirá o lo matarán antes, y de él llevan despotricando desde mucho antes del 2006 cuando se instruyeron diligencias. 

Algunos parece que os hacéis el tonto


----------



## Skull & Bones (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Lo único que da credibilidad al expediente royuela es que no le hayan demandado
> Todo eso que han envenenado al padre y matado al hermano puede ser verdad o no no hay pruebas . Hablamos de gente que supuestamente parecía más una banda criminal que otra cosa con lasos con los boixos nois .Que royuela haya estado en la cárcel de forma desproporcionada por un delito si y que como miles de casos en españa casa día. Seguramente el régimen masónico del 78 les quito todo su poder y influencia que tenían desde Franco y por eso actúan así . No se descarta que fueran parte de la mafia del régimen y al quedarse sin pastel actúen de forma despechada. A lo mejor creen en el expediente de verdad y creen que es real aunque sea mentira y están siendo utilizados por los servicios de inteligencia como operación psicológica.



y dale con las FALACIAS!!! Que ya nos conocemos chaval!!!

FALTAN OVNIS EN TUS PAYASADAS DE HISTORIAS QUE TE MONTAS EN LA CABEZA.

y el fernandez grasa tambien le tiene mania? y los de acodap?

tu eres un manipulador a sueldo de estos o algo asi.


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Es Santi royuela quien debe demostrar . La letra de mena no es igual a las de las cartas como ha demostrado un video . Pero royuela no quiere ni se atreve un debate con nostra TV o in Matrix para resolver las dudas del caso royuela . Si dice la verdad porque esconderse y no dar la cara



En eso están, en que se judicialice.

Los debates con mongolos son pierdetiempos, bastante pierde haciendo vídeos para contestar a los ataques, que son insufribles y diluyen el ER


----------



## Skull & Bones (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Es Santi royuela quien debe demostrar . La letra de mena no es igual a las de las cartas como ha demostrado un video . Pero royuela no quiere ni se atreve un debate con nostra TV o in Matrix para resolver las dudas del caso royuela . Si dice la verdad porque esconderse y no dar la cara



IMBECIL, LAS CARTAS ESTAN AUDITADAS O COMO SE DIGA Y ES LA LETRA DE MENA, EN LA PAGINA DE ANTES TE LO HAN PUESTO, NO SIGAS MINTIENDO, VAIS A IR TODOS A LA PUTA CARCEL PEDAZO DE MIERDA.


----------



## Skull & Bones (2 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Porque a lo mejor el ER no es del todo falso. Puede tener algo de verdad, lo suficiente para que nadie se atreva a mover un dedo. El Régimen está completamente podrido, eso lo sabemos todos. Puede haber muchas amenazas veladas. Los clanes que se repartieron el pastel del legado del régimen anterior se mandan mensajes constantemente.



yo creo que es real al 100%

para que te vas a inventar una parte si la otra es verdad?


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> y dale con las FALACIAS!!! Que ya nos conocemos chaval!!!
> 
> FALTAN OVNIS EN TUS PAYASADAS DE HISTORIAS QUE TE MONTAS EN LA CABEZA.
> 
> ...



El juez presencia puede que esté siendo utilizado por los royuela y crea en la autenticidad del expediente o este siendo utilizado por terceros como los royuela . Y su caso si sea verdad . Tampoco puede descartarse que sepa que es mentira . Hablamos de una operación psicologica como Qanon .La única duda es si los royuela se creen que es verdad y están siendo utilizados por 3 o saben que es mentira . Otra opción menos probable es que el expediente mezcle mentiras como el amaño de las elecciones de EEUU con verdades . Pero de ser así dañarían la credibilidad del expediente pues no han mentido a propósito en un aparte del expediente. Osea la 1 parte del expediente real con las cartas de la clínica del aborto . La 2 parte falsa con las cartas cogidas en tiempo real de mena y zapatero algo imposible con historias inverosímiles y cutres de mena y zapatero amañando las elecciones en EEUU . Hablamos de gente que puede engañar a la cia y el FBI pero no a los royuela menuda frikada xD. Lo que tengo claro es que Ruiz es un personaje que no existió más telenovesco que otra cosa .


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> IMBECIL, LAS CARTAS ESTAN AUDITADAS O COMO SE DIGA Y ES LA LETRA DE MENA, EN LA PAGINA DE ANTES TE LO HAN PUESTO, NO SIGAS MINTIENDO, VAIS A IR TODOS A LA PUTA CARCEL PEDAZO DE MIERDA.



Me puedes creer o no pero hasta el vídeo de in Matrix creía al expediente royuela . Yo fui como tú durante 3 años . Pero un Matrix dejo dudas en mi que Santiago royuela no ha podido resolverme . Y mientras no lo haga no creeré en el expediente royuela. Por eso espero un debate entre nostra TV y Santiago royuela . Para resolver las dudas que tiene nostra TV y mucha gente que ya no cree o tiene dudas sobre el expediente.


----------



## javvi (2 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> yo creo que es real al 100%
> 
> para que te vas a inventar una parte si la otra es verdad?



Pregúntaselo a Villarejo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (2 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Pregúntaselo a Villarejo.



el comisario o el fiscal?

si todo es basura donde rasques....


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Me puedes creer o no pero hasta el vídeo de in Matrix creía al expediente royuela . Yo fui como tú durante 3 años . Pero un Matrix dejo dudas en mi que Santiago royuela no ha podido resolverme . Y mientras no lo haga no creeré en el expediente royuela. Por eso espero un debate entre nostra TV y Santiago royuela . Para resolver las dudas que tiene nostra TV y mucha gente que ya no cree o tiene dudas sobre el expediente.



Te repites tanto que pareces un bot.

No lo digo por ofender.


----------



## Skull & Bones (2 Sep 2022)

pero que dudas? dilas que pareces tu inmatrix y paso de ver sus videos


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> el comisario o el fiscal?
> 
> si todo es basura donde rasques....



Que el régimen del 78 sea criminal y corrupto no significa que el expediente royuela sea verdad . De echo es una posibilidad que el expediente sea una psicop creada por ellos


----------



## Bimb0 (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Que el régimen del 78 sea criminal y corrupto no significa que el expediente royuela sea verdad .



Si fuera mentira no te preocuparía tanto rebatir. Que ni rebates, ignoraste el mensaje en el que puse las periciales y el enlace al vídeo


----------



## Skull & Bones (2 Sep 2022)

inmatrix, que esta dentro de matrix y se cree Trinity..... es IGUALICA







vaya charo.....


----------



## Skull & Bones (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Que el régimen del 78 sea criminal y corrupto no significa que el expediente royuela sea verdad . De echo es una posibilidad que el expediente sea una psicop creada por ellos



tu si que estas para Psi-quiatria.

tu si que tienes pinta de hacerte pasar por forofo de royuela y ahora a echar mierda.....

como ha supuesto otro con un twitter y que era royuela.

tu eres quinta columnista parece....

me hueles muy mal....


----------



## javvi (2 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> el comisario o el fiscal?
> 
> si todo es basura donde rasques....



Me refería al comisario, pero el otro también te podría dar más de una lección.


----------



## Skull & Bones (2 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Que el régimen del 78 sea criminal y corrupto no significa que el expediente royuela sea verdad . De echo es una posibilidad que el expediente sea una psicop creada por ellos



el regimen 78 es corrupto y es por esta gente en gran medida.

encima usan las tecnicas del instituto tavistock y van comprando a la gente para que repita las consignas en tv, prensa,etc,etc....

Instituto Tavistock - El Secreto Mejor Guardado en América (bibliotecapleyades.net)


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Sep 2022)

pensaba que era un video de Vs Miare vs Dallas Review

pero no se si esta contnado algo nuevo

​


----------



## Skull & Bones (2 Sep 2022)

En la actualidad, el Instituto Tavistock maneja una red de fundaciones de 6 billones de dólares anuales en Estados Unidos, y todas ellas se fundaron con dinero de los contribuyentes. Las diez mayores instituciones están bajo control directo, con 400 filiales, y otros 2.000 grupos de estudio y centros de pensamiento que originan muchos tipos de programas para incrementar el control del Orden Mundial sobre el pueblo americano.



El Instituto de Investigación de Stanford, adjunto a la Institución Hoover, maneja anualmente 150 millones de dólares, y tiene 3.300 empleados. Lleva a cabo un programa de vigilancia para Bechtel, Kaiser y otras 400 empresas, y vastas operaciones de inteligencia para la CIA.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Como bien dices en otro post, yo tampoco me he creído las discusiones que ha tenido Santiago con la gente, de hecho a mi no me ha colado ni una. ¿Por qué no? Porque eso que ha hecho son el mismo tipo de movida que las balas en el sobre de correos dirigidas a Pablo Iglesias, y al ser ese mismo tipo de movidas, pienso que el creador de esas movidas es el mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No os hagáis los locos, cabrones.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Sep 2022)

ISRELIES VENDIENDO PETROLEO

¿ y de quien ? si es eso un solar.

Del Libano   o haciendo comos si pudieran mejor dicho

HAVING A GAS: Lebanese sources REVEAL exchange between ISRAELI-AMERICAN Energy advisor for Washington Amos Hochstein and French officials during September 1st meeting URGING European leaders to support French petroleum company Total WORK in Southern Lebanese maritime blocs, with the CAVEAT of needing guarantees from the US and Israel.

Lebanon and Israel are in dispute over their offshore maritime boundary, pushing the two nations to the BRINK of war as Europe becomes DESPERATE for alternative sources, such as those possibly from Tel Aviv, to supply markets LOST to its economic war on Russia.

_Subscribe __@IntelRepublic_

3.9K viewsNiKEsA, 19:00


----------



## Tigershark (3 Sep 2022)

Tan difícil es hacer una entrevista con el periodista que te dé la gana y aclararlo todo, tanto Mena como el resto lo tienen facilísimo si es todo mentira , en una mañana se acaba el ER.


----------



## Bimb0 (3 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> No os hagáis los locos, cabrones.





Bimb0 dijo:


> PD: lo del twitter no demuestra nada. Santiago tuvo una cuenta con su nombre durante meses hace ya casi tres años. Le banearon poco tiempo después, cosa que menciona en algún vídeo, y pudo haber contactado con la cuenta que hizo la imagen o cogerla sin permiso. A fin de cuentas la hizo para difundir el ER y esa cuenta lo creyó hasta que Rosillo y compañía empezaron a meter mierda.
> 
> Si mañana habla de Ayuso y coge una imagen de su cuenta de Twitter, no significa que sea Ayuso.
> Es notorio que usa imagenes hechas por otros como portada en sus vídeos, como el retrato a grafito que alguien le dedicó.
> ...


----------



## Debunker (3 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> De teoría nada, son hechos objetivos, me gusta que vuelvas a tergiversar mis palabras como cuando compartí el caso Antonio García, también me gusta que los demás se hayan hecho el loco, verdad greenback y patatas bravas.




Solo pido pruebas de vuestras teorías , acusaciones o como quieras llamarlo, lo mismo que exigimos del ER que presenta tropecientos papeles y no se les cree, pero en contra del ER se puede decir cualquier cosa, además descabellada ,por cualquier persona y es una verdad irrefutable , de donde sacas que son hechos objetivos? Yo solo veo un tío en twitter que, no lo conoce ni el tato, que postea lo que le sale de lo cojones sobre el ER, exactamente igual que, si lo hiciera yo y de ahí sacáis que es el mismo Santi que postea en contra del ER a las órdenes de los servicios secretos, con el objetivo de destruir la disidencia , yo flipo en colores


----------



## Bimmer (3 Sep 2022)

@Bimb0 ¿Por qué no citas el post correspondiente?

¿Por qué @Debunker tampoco lo cita y encima lo tergiversa como hizo con el caso Antonio García y como hizo @Arretranco_70 ?

¿Por qué @javvi se ha hecho el loco?

¿Por qué tras ese post, foreros que en su puta vida han comentado en este hilo se han hecho 4 páginas haciendo que el post quede muy atrás pese a no llevar ni un día publicado?


El post que no citas :




Bimmer dijo:


> Como bien dices en otro post, yo tampoco me he creído las discusiones que ha tenido Santiago con la gente, de hecho a mi no me ha colado ni una. ¿Por qué no? Porque eso que ha hecho son el mismo tipo de movida que las balas en el sobre de correos dirigidas a Pablo Iglesias, y al ser ese mismo tipo de movidas, pienso que el creador de esas movidas es el mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En cuanto a lo que dices, obvias que esa cuenta de twitter fue publicitada por Mediaset en la cadena de TV Cuatro en el programa "Todo es mentira" de Risto Mejide, fue publicitada en Mayo de 2020 cuando a esa cuenta le seguían cuatro gatos.


Las casualidades no existen, cada miniatura que elige Royuela S.A para los vídeos de Santiago Royuela está estudiada y hecha a propósito, lo que pasa es que cualquiera puede cometer un fallo e incluso muchos fallos aunque sean pequeños y que pueden pasar desapercibidos hasta que un pipa da con el fallo y lo dice, como he hecho yo.


"Casualmente" esa cuenta de Twitter que aquí y ahora cuenta con 16.000 seguidores y tiene más repercusión mediática que cuando creó el hilo sobre el ER (que por entonces le seguían cuatro gatos), "casualmente" ahora se dedica a atacar al ER diciendo cosas como : "Esa letra no es de Mena, esa letra no es de Zapatero", "el ER está creado para eliminar a la disidencia", "Porroyuela".


Esa cuenta de twitter sumado a los otros notas que se traen la misma movida como Inmatrix, Rosillo y demás personajes.


Las mismas movidas que usan todos los servicios de pseudo inteligencia para la parafernalia pactada que envuelve a la partidocracia de cada país, como por ejemplo la más reciente con la político esa de Argentina que fue apuntada con una pistola de agua y que casualmente ha servido para atacar a Brasil que a su vez casualmente es el país de sudamerica que más está haciendo por acabar con la delincuencia como por ejemplo permitir que los ciudadanos atropellen con el coche a los atracadores que van en moto.


----------



## Bimb0 (3 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Por qué no citas el post correspondiente?
> 
> ¿Por qué @Debunker tampoco lo cita y encima lo tergiversa como hizo con el caso Antonio García y como hizo @Arretranco_70 ?
> 
> ...



Pues nada, todo es mentira porque ha usado la imagen de otra persona.

Mataron a su hermano y se metieron en la cárcel y el hospital porque se aburrían, y es una operación psicológica de 30 años de duración.
*No puede ser que buscase "expediente Royuela" en Google o el buscador de Twitter el propio Santiago y se encontrase con esa imagen y la usase. ¡No! Para usar algo tienes que crearlo, si no, es imposible.

¿Y si hay precedente de Santiago usando imágenes de Internet o de seguidores para las portadas de sus vídeos? 
Pues se ignora y se suelta lo de Porroyuela, que queda más bonito.*

Muy plausible todo.


----------



## javvi (3 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Por qué @javvi se ha hecho el loco?



Por favor, ¿por quién me tomas? Yo no me hago el loco, simplemente no me entero. Hace tiempo que perdí interés en el ER, sólo de vez en cuando lo echo un vistazo, o dejo algún comentario. Bastante tengo con mi propio hilo, que no doy a basto. Mis conocimientos de esta última etapa son muy superficiales. Yo ya curré bastante. ¿Me podrías hacer un resumen para que yo me entere de en qué consiste la historia?


----------



## Bimmer (3 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Pues nada, todo es mentira porque ha usado la imagen de otra persona.
> 
> Mataron a su hermano y se metieron en la cárcel y el hospital porque se aburrían, y es una operación psicológica de 30 años de duración.
> *No puede ser que buscase "expediente Royuela" en Google o el buscador de Twitter el propio Santiago y se encontrase con esa imagen y la usase. ¡No! Para usar algo tienes que crearlo, si no, es imposible.
> ...




Que falacia lógica más gratuita, claro que no por eso es todo mentira.


Pero que esa cuenta de twitter pertenece a Royuela S.A es evidente, así como que es evidente que este hilo está lleno de gente que pertenece a Royuela S.A a diferencia del otro hilo sobre el ER en el cual si que había particulares y que casualmente quedó en el olvido tras la aparición de este hilo y foreros peculiares.


Como también es evidente que las discusiones que tiene Santiago Royuela con la gente son pactadas, de hecho el propio Miguel Rix reconoció tener una discusión pactada con Santiago. Si son pactadas es porque esa gente pertenece a Royuela S.A


Lo que le queda a mi neurona por hallar es si también está pactado con Mena, tiene pinta de que sí, de lo contrario se habría ido a saco desde el minuto 1, publicando audios y vídeos que es realmente lo que vale.


----------



## Bimb0 (3 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Que falacia lógica más gratuita, claro que no por eso es todo mentira.
> 
> 
> Pero que esa cuenta de twitter pertenece a Royuela S.A es evidente, así como que es evidente que este hilo está lleno de gente que pertenece a Royuela S.A a diferencia del otro hilo sobre el ER en el cual si que había particulares y que casualmente quedó en el olvido tras la aparición de este hilo y foreros peculiares.
> ...



"Es evidente"

Yo no veo más que suposiciones tuyas. Tú me dirás por qué pueden acusar a cientos de personas durante años sin que nadie se les querelle. Y me dirás que tienen compradas a esas cientos de personas, claro. Porque no tendrás por dónde salir.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (3 Sep 2022)

La banda criminal española más grande de todos los tiempos.
Capaz de asesinar desde cualquier pequeño empresario a un exvicepresidente de gobierno, pasando por militares o policías.
Capaz de atentar contra el presidente.
Capaz de perpetrar varios asesinatos en distintos puntos del país el mismo día.
Capaz de matar a MILES de ciudadanos y silenciar a sus familias. 

Y que además nadie se de cuenta en décadas. Ni periodistas, ni jueces, ni policías.....coño, ni la propia familia. Alguno honrado o sin miedo quedará, no?

Pues esta banda...no es capaz de quitarse del medio a un empresario que les viene amenazando con destaparles desde hace treinta años. Con la de gente que se han cargado por mucho menos.

Muy creíble, si.

Los perpetradores de los verdaderos crímenes de Estado tienen que estar encantados con vosotros y los Royuela. Tienen que estar durmiendo a pierna suelta.


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Sep 2022)

Donde de están los familiares de las 2000 personas asesinadas .Nadie ha denunciado a mena y zapatero . Si fuera verdad ya hubieran denunciado y estaría colapsado las comisarías y los juzgados aunque fueran un 10% del total . Habrian salido en el expediente royuela denunciado sus sospechas. Hubieran creando una plataforma para esclarecer las muertes de sus familiares . Seria casi imposible de tapar por el sistema . Supongo que la mayoría habrán visto los videos de royuela y no se lo creen .


----------



## Bimb0 (3 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Donde de están los familiares de las 2000 personas asesinadas .Nadie ha denunciado a mena y zapatero . Si fuera verdad ya hubieran denunciado y estaría colapsado las comisarías y los juzgados. Habrian salido en el expediente royuela denunciado sus sospechas. Hubieran creando una plataforma para esclarecer las muertes de sus familiares . Seria casi imposible de tapar por el sistema . Supongo que la mayoría habrán visto los videos de royuela y no se lo creen .



Ese es el argumento que dio Un Abogado contra la Demagogia. Y ya se le respondió hace bastante tiempo: son delitos de hace bastantes años y las familias no quieren líos, otros están denunciados recientemente, y otros han sido denunciados a tiempo real como la pareja de Terenci Moix, que tuvo una entrevista con Royuela cuando salieron notas relacionadas con él.



Siempre llegáis tarde y ni siquiera os informáis de lo que con tanta ansia queréis rebatir.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (3 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Ese es el argumento que dio Un Abogado contra la Demagogia. Y ya se le respondió hace bastante tiempo: son delitos de hace bastantes años y las familias no quieren líos, otros están denunciados recientemente, y otros han sido denunciados a tiempo real como la pareja de Terenci Moix, que tuvo una entrevista con Royuela cuando salieron notas relacionadas con él.
> 
> 
> 
> Siempre llegáis tarde y ni siquiera os informáis de lo que con tanta ansia queréis rebatir.




Sí....tiene una pinta de asesinato que no veas. Como la mayoría de los de ER. Aunque a su favor, he de decir que no creo que no está incluido en el ER. Pero bueno, sirve para ver las tragaderas que tenéis los creyentes.

Terenci Moix descansa en Alejandría (lavanguardia.com)

_Pero Terenci se hallaba irremisiblemente condenado a muerte. Una obstrucción pulmonar crónica acabó con su vida. Fumador compulsivo, confesaba haber consumido tres cajetillas diarias de tabaco negro durante cuarenta años. Cigarro en mano incluso con la bombona de oxígeno, no logró abandonar su adicción al tabaco hasta poco más de un mes antes de su muerte. El escritor murió sin dolor, pero sus últimos meses de vida fueron tortuosos, ya que la medicación le generó una grave osteoporosis que a su vez le provocó una rotura de vértebra, relegándole a una silla de ruedas._

Qué hijos de puta estos del Mena. No tenían suficiente con matarle. Durante meses le provocaron una osteoporosis y una rotura de vértebra....y le dejaron en una silla de ruedas.

Que uno que DICE haber sido su novio pero que no parece haber estado en los últimos días ni en su casa ni en el hospital (al contrario que su expareja Enric Majó), venga a decir que algo sospecha, da toda la veracidad que los creyentes ER necesitan.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Por favor, ¿por quién me tomas? Yo no me hago el loco, simplemente no me entero. Hace tiempo que perdí interés en el ER, sólo de vez en cuando y echo un vistazo, o dejo algún comentario. Bastante tengo con mi propio hilo, que no doy a basto. Mis conocimientos de esta última etapa son muy superficiales. Yo ya curré bastante. ¿Me podrías hacer un resumen para que yo me entere de en qué consiste la historia?




Los mios también son muy superficiales, pero con lo que digo en ese post respecto a esa cuenta de twitter es relevante en cuanto al ER, demuestra que no tiene gente que realmente le lleve la contraria y ellos mismos, Royuela S.A, los tienen que crear, Royuela S.A se sabotean así mismos. Lo tienen todo creado a propósito para crear rechazo, lo del porro, las discusiones pactadas, lo de los espartanos en la manifestación, etc.


Cuando compartí las pruebas de que los criminales que dejaron tetrapléjico a Antonio García tras propinarle una brutal paliza están en libertad (así lo muestran ellos en redes sociales), @Debunker tergiversó mis palabras sobre el caso Antonio García, de la misma manera que lo hizo @Arretranco_70 ambos sujetos tienen en común esa tergiversación sobre el caso Antonio García pero uno tiene el rol de seguir y apoyar el ER y el otro el rol de detractor del ER, eso fue igual de raro y movida que a lo que nos tiene acostumbrados Santiago.


Royuela S.A se han hecho los locos con el caso Antonio García, un caso reciente que encaja perfectamente en la operación chumi del ER, qué interés hay en contradecir a la juez que les quiso meter 4 años de prisión preventiva debido a su alta peligrosidad y nulo arrepentimiento, y que tras estar 1 año y 11 meses en prisión y hasta el día de hoy estén esos criminales en libertad, uno de ellos habiendo tenido una hija pese a haber cientos de asociaciones feministas que dicen proteger a las mujeres, qué interés hay en tener a esos individuos en libertad sino es para usarlos para cometer múltiples delitos como los que muestra el ER en la operación chumi para cuando no sean útiles deshacerse de ellos.


¿Por qué Royuela S.A no aprovecha ese caso tan reciente?

¿Sois conscientes de lo grave que es este caso?

¿Del jugo que se puede sacar de este caso?

Y este caso lo mejor que tiene es que no sale en el ER pero encaja de libro en él, en la operación chumi.










"Casi me matan y no sé por qué"


Han pasado ya dos meses. Terribles. Dolorosos. Muy duros. El 26 de junio, poco antes de las seis de la madrugada, Antonio García, de 46 años, regresaba a su casa en




www.google.com














Brutal paliza en el metro de Barcelona: "Lo convertimos en polvo de tanto pegarle"


La jueza prorroga la prisión para tres jóvenes que agredieron a un pasajero sin motivo




www.google.com






Esto es falso :

"La juez prorroga la prisión para los agresores del metro".






La juez prorroga la prisión para los agresores del metro







www.google.com






Ellos mismos mostraron en redes sociales estar en libertad cuando se supone que tenían que estar otros 2 años de prorroga, uno de ellos teniendo en ese momento una hija.


Desde el juicio :









Juicio a los acusados de dar una paliza a un hombre en el metro de Barcelona: "Lo convertimos en polvo de tanto pegarle"


La vida de Antonio cambió en pocos minutos, cuando por casualidad se cruzó en el metro de Barcelona con tres individuos que, sin motivo aparente y s




www.google.com






No se ha vuelto a saber nada del caso pero si que se les ve a los criminales en libertad por las calles de Badalona y por redes sociales.


Vídeo del intento de asesinato y paliza :






Recordad, esos criminales han estado 1 año y 11 meses en prisión preventiva de los 4 que se supone que iban a estar, desde entonces están en libertad, uno de ellos se puso en facebook al salir de prisión que trabaja en Mercabarna.


----------



## javvi (3 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Los mios también son muy superficiales, pero con lo que digo en ese post respecto a esa cuenta de twitter es relevante en cuanto al ER, demuestra que no tiene gente que realmente le lleve la contraria y ellos mismos, Royuela S.A, los tienen que crear, Royuela S.A se sabotean así mismos. Lo tienen todo creado a propósito para crear rechazo, lo del porro, las discusiones pactadas, lo de los espartanos en la manifestación, etc.
> 
> 
> Cuando compartí las pruebas de que los criminales que dejaron tetrapléjico a Antonio García tras propinarle una brutal paliza están en libertad (así lo muestran ellos en redes sociales), @Debunker tergiversó mis palabras sobre el caso Antonio García, de la misma manera que lo hizo @Arretranco_70 ambos sujetos tienen en común esa tergiversación sobre el caso Antonio García pero uno tiene el rol de seguir y apoyar el ER y el otro el rol de detractor del ER, eso fue igual de raro y movida que a lo que nos tiene acostumbrados Santiago.
> ...



Esa historia ya la conozco, insististe bastante. Es no sé qué cuenta de twitter lo que no entiendo.


----------



## Debunker (3 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Cuando compartí las pruebas de que los criminales que dejaron tetrapléjico a Antonio García tras propinarle una brutal paliza están en libertad (así lo muestran ellos en redes sociales), @Debunker tergiversó mis palabras sobre el caso Antonio García, de la misma manera que lo hizo @Arretranco_70 ambos sujetos tienen en común esa tergiversación sobre el caso Antonio García pero uno tiene el rol de seguir y apoyar el ER y el otro el rol de detractor del ER, eso fue igual de raro y movida que a lo que nos tiene acostumbrados Santiago.



Yo lo que te dije es que casos como el de Antonio García hay decenas de miles por toda la península y te conté dos brutales agresiones que sufrió mi nieto, una de ellas lo hospitalizó por 14 días creo, o quizá fueron 12 días o 18, no recuerdo, sus agresores solo fueron penalizados con multas que no pagaron por insolventes y siguieron amenazando a mi nieto que finalmente mi hija tuvo que cambiar de barrio.

Si todos esos casos son "operación chumi" ya es mejor que vayamos con pistola por la calle.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Ojo a esta cuenta. Recién creada para spam, seguramente sea un bot. No saben cómo detener el ER



Eres más tierno que el pan y más rancio que un vino avinagrado.


----------



## Debunker (3 Sep 2022)

Un fragmento de un artículo de El Diestro que os enlacé pero nadie ha leído,

En referencia a detractores y los que apoyan el ER,

"Pero en ese debate que se ha abierto, y que muchas veces se ha convertido en demasiado cruento por ambas partes, nos surge una duda que a nosotros nos parece fundamental: ¿Por qué se duda abiertamente de algo en lo que se están presentando supuestas pruebas y se dan por sentadas e indiscutibles otras cosas en las que no se presenta prueba alguna?

Creemos que se entiende perfectamente nuestra pregunta pero, a pesar de ello, vamos a tratar de explicarnos. En infinidad de ocasiones, los medios de comunicación, alternativos o masivos, difunden noticias en las que no se presenta prueba documental alguna y que, simplemente, se basan en supuestas fuentes, de las que no se concreta nada. “Fuentes cercanas a Moncloa”, “fuentes cercanas al gobierno”, “fuentes cercanas a tal o cual partido”, etc…

No entrando en las formas de Santiago Royuela, muchas veces criticable, aunque podamos entender la gran presión que está sufriendo, en este caso, cualquiera de las informaciones que saca a la luz las saca basándose en una documentación que expone a todo el mundo en sus vídeos. ¿Cuántas veces han visto eso en otros canales y, sin embargo, se dan por veraces las noticias sin debate alguno? 

Y ya no solo hablamos de noticias políticas o de investigación, hablamos de cualquier tipo de noticia. Los que están a favor del Expediente Royuela piden su judicialización. Es decir, están pidiendo que los tribunales investiguen toda la información que está sacando a la luz la familia Royuela. Pero muchos de los que están en contra ni siquiera necesitan que se haga eso porque dan por sentado que toda la información es falsa, en función a unos datos u otros."


----------



## Debunker (3 Sep 2022)

Santi acaba de publicar un vídeo donde da la dirección del supuesto zulo francés del que ya contó su historia con el "relojero".

También publica la foto de entrada al supuesto zulo, al final del vídeo, muy chunga por cierto, si todo lo que dice Santi que hay allí en €, $ y oro fuese cierto, una salvajada de dinero y oro contada en millones y siendo la información de ayer, joder es como para asaltar el zulo y arreglarse la vida, .

La dirección es:

27 Rue Etienne Dolet

34500 Béziers

haced el favor buscarla con foto de la entrada, la calle existe , pero no tengo google earth y la guia que me aparece en google me da la posición de la calle pero sin imágenes.

el vídeo:


----------



## Debunker (3 Sep 2022)

venga @Bimmer, @javvi, @Bimb0 y demás


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Sep 2022)

*ese es el 27
no el numero 36 me he liado. pero bueno por ver el ambiente de la calle 
27 Rue Etienne Dolet, 34500 Béziers, Francia*





27 Rue Etienne Dolet · 27 Rue Etienne Dolet, 34500 Béziers, Francia


Edificio multiusos




goo.gl





















le he cogido prestado a la cuenta de twitter esa de fraco de joven la foto del porton famoso​


----------



## GreenBack (3 Sep 2022)

Españoles, el Expediente Royuela ha muerto. Game Over, Santi Po.


Leed el hilo al que pertenece el tuit- puntilla




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Sep 2022)

*NADA ES UNA PERDIDA DE TIEMPO PENSAR QUE LA EXPOSICION PUBLICA DE 4 COLGAOS LES IMPORTA DOS MIERDAS

a) la cagaron con la presunta nave de madrid

b) la han cagado con la nave de Francia

b) y ahora se piensan que tienen el capital y la credibilidad para mandar ( gilipollas ) delante de un hotel del Sarasola a meter bulla*
¿ para que ?
*_____________________________________________*

*saldo negativo en credibiliad en cuanto en cuanto a los zulos tambien.

es ahora mismo en la cuenta aparecen 2 zulos a deber

y esta pidendo un credito para meter a otras personas a hacer el gilipollas delante de una cadena de hoteles. si no han sido capaces de obtener resultados de la nave de leganes
 ni de francia.*


*LO QUE NOS ENSEÑA DEL PRESUNTO ZULO DE FRANCIA NO VALE UNA MIERDA

O YO PASO COMO EL CULO DE SU INFORMACION DEL HOTEL DE SARASOLA

OTRA VEZ ESTA PIDIENO QUE VAYA GENTE A PLANTARSE ENFRENTE SIGUIENDO SUS INFORMACIONES DE MIERDA 

ESTE ES TONTO.

QUE NADIE GASTE ENERGIAS EN SEGUIR LA CAZA DE GAMUSINOS DE ZULOS A BASE DE MANIFESTACIONES EN LA PUERTA 

ademas yo paso 100000 de manfestaciones. *

*cuano lo unico que se quieren son manis es que no quieres nada*

​


----------



## Kill33r (3 Sep 2022)

GreenBack dijo:


> Españoles, el Expediente Royuela ha muerto. Game Over, Santi Po.
> 
> 
> Leed el hilo al que pertenece el tuit- puntilla
> ...



Que maravilla sarasola se va a poner pelo de esta vez




Me alegra ver que pepiño blanco sigue yendo con sobres a las gasolineras. 

Por cierto alguno dijo aquí que Mena no hacía tachones


----------



## Kill33r (3 Sep 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Santi acaba de publicar un vídeo donde da la dirección del supuesto zulo francés del que ya contó su historia con el "relojero".
> 
> También publica la foto de entrada al supuesto zulo, al final del vídeo, muy chunga por cierto, si todo lo que dice Santi que hay allí en €, $ y oro fuese cierto, una salvajada de dinero y oro contada en millones y siendo la información de ayer, joder es como para asaltar el zulo y arreglarse la vida, .
> 
> ...


----------



## Scout.308 (3 Sep 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Santi acaba de publicar un vídeo donde da la dirección del supuesto zulo francés del que ya contó su historia con el "relojero".
> 
> También publica la foto de entrada al supuesto zulo, al final del vídeo, muy chunga por cierto, si todo lo que dice Santi que hay allí en €, $ y oro fuese cierto, una salvajada de dinero y oro contada en millones y siendo la información de ayer, joder es como para asaltar el zulo y arreglarse la vida, .
> 
> ...



Pero qué zulo ni qué hostias, eso es un parking en mitad de la calle xD
¿Cómo cojones permitís que el Santi este (que es el clásico tonto del pueblo de toda la vida) se ría así de vosotros?


----------



## Kill33r (3 Sep 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Pero qué zulo ni qué hostias, eso es un parking en mitad de la calle xD
> ¿Cómo cojones permitís que el Santi este (que es el clásico tonto del pueblo de toda la vida) se ría así de vosotros?



Justo eso mismo le dijeron a Franco con los masones


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Sep 2022)

en resumen.

MUY ENTRETENIDO COMO NOVELA

PERO YA CANSA. QUE TANGA " CAGADA" ELEGIDA EN OBTENER PRUEBAS TANGIBLES

SI FALLAS TANTO ES QUE

A) O NO PUEDES O NO SABES

B) O NO QUIERES DIRECTAMENTE 

CON LO CUAL MEJOR PASAR DE TODO, POR QUE NO VA A DAR RESULTADOS.


----------



## Kill33r (3 Sep 2022)

He visitado la web del hotel de sarasola

Y ya empiezan las reseñas

Me parto y me mondo 

Tiene memoles el asunto, la hija del magnate no es cualquiera muerta de hambre 








La hija de Amancio Ortega desahucia a Kike Sarasola en NY - Capital 2022


Sandra Ortega desahucia a Room Mate de dos hoteles de Nueva York y Miami por impago del alquiler




capital.es


----------



## Scout.308 (3 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Justo eso mismo le dijeron a Franco con los masones



El Santi este al lado tuya tiene que pasar por listo y todo xD


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Sep 2022)

ESTE ES SUBNORMAL

LOS QUE REDACTAN LAS NOTAS SE ESTAN RIENDO DE SANTI

NO HAY OTRA

SI ES QUE SANTI SE LAS CREE

LE PONEN QUE VAYA AL SARASOLA ROOM MATE COMO NUEVO ALMANCEN  MASSONICO SICRETI

Y SANTI ( QUE YO CREO QUE SE LO CREE DE VERDAD) DICIENDO :

"Vamos gente alli " acaba de decir de nuevo como con la Nave de Leganes ...." a informarse, a hacer presion" ( o algo asi )


EN SERIO
al menos no ha hablado de tirar petardos esta vez 

RECOMIENDO A CUALQUIER PASAR DE HACER CASO A PLANTARSE DELANTE DE NINGUN HOTEL DE NADIE A HACER EL PVTO SUBNORMAL CON PANCARTITAS O PROCLAMAS.

por que calcinas la reputacion persona del cualquiera que haya mostrado interes o apoyado el que esto se esclarezca algun dia, por que directamenete quedaria todo el mundo COMO PVTOS FRIKIS desvariaos de la cabeza

O LO ASALTAS O NO

O TRINCAS TODO O NO

CON YOTUBE "MOVILIZANDO GENTE" NO SE COSIGUE NADA.

bueno si HACER EL PVTO SUBNORMAL ESO SI. ACREDITADO CERTIFICADO Y CON CARNET


----------



## Kill33r (3 Sep 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> El Santi este al lado tuya tiene que pasar por listo y todo xD



Siiiii lo mejor es que quién nos limpia las cáscaras de lentejas del ojaldre es tu madre


----------



## cimarrón (3 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ESTE ES SUBNORMAL
> 
> LOS QUE REDACTAN LAS NOTAS SE ESTAN RIENDO DE SANTI
> 
> ...



Cawendios tío, y la brasa que das con tus post de movidas en inglés, numerologia, señores que conoceran en su tierra y memes sin gracia.. tú vas a llamar friki y desvariao a quien??? Pero hay alguien medio normal aquí o qué joder?


----------



## Kill33r (3 Sep 2022)

cimarrón dijo:


> Cawendios tío, y la brasa que das con tus post de movidas en inglés, numerologia, señores que conoceran en su tierra y memes sin gracia.. tú vas a llamar friki y desvariao a quien??? Pero hay alguien medio normal aquí o qué joder?





La mejor respuesta del hilo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Sep 2022)

cimarrón dijo:


> Cawendios tío, y la brasa que das con tus post de movidas en inglés, numerologia, señores que conoceran en su tierra y memes sin gracia.. tú vas a llamar friki y desvariao a quien??? Pero hay alguien medio normal aquí o qué joder?




pero lo mio ya sabes que son cosas ORIENTATIVAS que pueden ser FAKE o NO
que solo el tiempo y los hechos lo diran

ESTOS NO
estos estan PUTO CONVENCIDOS de que los papelines esos de mierda son verdad !!

y cuando tienen la oportunidad de ARRAMPLAR con todas las pruebas de verdad .... ay que mala suerte, de pronto el clima no acompaña
por que los atracos son para el vierno xD

y .... ejque hay una alarma ( xçdd ) ( si suele pasara bastante que haya alarmas )

ejque ahora otra nota dice que lo han cambiao de sitio ( el POKEMON)

y TE MANDA A LA GETNE A CAZAR UN POKEMON NUEVO a un sitio de PVTO JAMAS CONSEGUIRIAN ENTRAR JAMAS Y OBENER NADA

UN PVTO HOTEL de una cadena

ESTO ES COMO EL CHISTE DEL OSO

​


----------



## cimarrón (3 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> pero lo mio ya sabes que son cosas ORIENTATIVAS que pueden ser FAKE o NO
> que solo el tiempo y los hechos lo diran
> 
> ESTOS NO
> ...



Pero qué dices majadero?! Vete a convertir el último tweet de elon musk en númeritos o algo..


----------



## Kill33r (3 Sep 2022)

cimarrón dijo:


> Pero qué dices majadero?! Vete a convertir el último tweet de elon musk en númeritos o algo..




Lo tengo bloqueado desde la página 2


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Sep 2022)

cimarrón dijo:


> Pero qué dices majadero?! Vete a convertir el último tweet de elon musk en númeritos o algo..



yo los tuits de elon musk y sus interpretaciones ni me las creo ni me las dejo de creer

y del grasley este LO MISMO. creente 1/10 parte de lo que parezca que digan, por que YA HAN DEMOSTRADO QUE DICEN COSAS QUE NO SON.

tanto en " FACE VALUE"

como en presunto "DECODE"

Por eso yo antes de compartir por aqui ( intento ) filtro 1 de 6 presuntos " decodes" que dan por buenos de los tuits de musk por que son HOPE PORN y TOTAL NONSENSE

es decir. puede haber no menos de 5 intepretaciones distintas. siendo 4 una GILIPOLLEZ y CON MUCHA SUERTE 1 que igual no pasa de ser UNA OPION ( no un puto hecho )

POR ESO. ES QUE SOLO PONGO... AQUELLOS que pudieran tener una LIGERA posibilidad y coherencia dentro de un contexto 


PARA QUE LA GENTE DECIDA : Y SU QUIERE HAGA UN SEGUMIENTO Y VER SI ESA AFIRMACION SE CONFIRMA O NO CON EL TIEMPO Y LOS HECHOS

sabiendo que es una metodo perfecto para METER BULOS Y LUEGO ESCONDER LA MANO 
( negar que se quiso afirmar tal o cual cosa por parte de la figura publica)


SABIENDO YA TODO ESTO

*esa parte no la hacen con las putas notas de mierda.*

las notas son " la puta biblia" por que si y fuera.

con la mierda de las notas " TODO ES VERDAD" y si no = explicacion rocambolesca por que lo tienen que ser y fuera .

cuando son la misma mierda o mas que los POSIBLES decodes. una forma de decior algo y eludir toda responsabilidad de haberlo dicho

que hay tomar COMO MUCHISIMO como un leve indicion de la OPINION de alguien oculto tras una cuenta de una figura publica

QUE SOLO EL TIEMPO Y LOS HECHOS DIRAN SI ERA O NO


----------



## cimarrón (3 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> yo los tuits de elon musk y sus interpretaciones ni me las creo ni me las dejo de creer
> 
> y del grasley este LO MISMO. creente 1/10 parte de lo que parezca que digan, por que YA HAN DEMOSTRADO QUE DICEN COSAS QUE NO SON.
> 
> ...



   ah falens, un sugus??


----------



## Bimmer (3 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Esa historia ya la conozco, insististe bastante. Es no sé qué cuenta de twitter lo que no entiendo.



Insistí porque es la mayor prueba de corrupción judicial y encima reciente (sucede en Junio de 2016 y el juicio en Enero de 2020).

Te cité respecto a lo de la cuenta de twitter :




Bimmer dijo:


> Como bien dices en otro post, yo tampoco me he creído las discusiones que ha tenido Santiago con la gente, de hecho a mi no me ha colado ni una. ¿Por qué no? Porque eso que ha hecho son el mismo tipo de movida que las balas en el sobre de correos dirigidas a Pablo Iglesias, y al ser ese mismo tipo de movidas, pienso que el creador de esas movidas es el mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Sep 2022)

acabo de ver los timelines de presuntos de decodes y por ejemplo HOY y toda esta semana o 2 semanas








Q World rder


Your Central Hub For Comms. -Decodes -Connecting Dots -All things Q -Today’s News -Preparedness Tips -Skywatch




t.me





ES TODO PVTA MIERDA DESDE HACE DOS SEMANAS.

INVENTS

MANIPULACIONES DE BIEGOS ( CON CARGUITOS Y POSICIONES EN EL PODER )

MORALLA

HOPE PORN

ATTENTION WHORISMO DE "PERSONALIDADES"

GANS DE RELLENAR CONTENIDO CON ALGO CUANDO NO HAY NADA

MANIPULACIONES DE TODO TIPO

PSY OP DE TODAS LAS AGENCIAS Y GRUPOS POSIBLES

CARGUITOS POLITICOS BUSCANDO BUTACAS

PARIDAS RELIGIOSAS MESIANICAS O NEW AGE

SHITSHOW POLITICO : es decir presentarte actores y teatros pactados por las partes como " agenda politica "

ACTORES CON CARETAS.

NOTICIAS " PACTADAS" POR LAS PARTES

JUSTIFICACIONES RECORTES A LA POBLACION COMO " MEDIDAS PARA LUCHAR CONTRA EL OTRO BANDO" ( GUERRA DE UCRANIA )

y basura en una palabra

TODO ESO LO FILTRO Y POR EJEMPLO HOY : NO HAY NADA QUE COMPARTIR QUE VALGA PARA NOSOTROS

SOLO GILIPOLLAS BUSCANDO LLAMAR LA ATENCION SOBRE SUS CANALES Y SUS GUERRAS PARTICULARES


pues en españa lo mismo


----------



## javvi (3 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Insistí porque es la mayor prueba de corrupción judicial y encima reciente (sucede en Junio de 2016 y el juicio en Enero de 2020).
> 
> Te cité respecto a lo de la cuenta de twitter :



La foto del tío no se ve muy bien. A mí recuerda al de Nostra TV. Como no tengo ni Facebook, ni Twitter, no lo sé. ¿Tiene algo como un nº de identificación? ¿es el mismo que el de la cuenta Royuela?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Sep 2022)

*El Expediente Royuela hace un llamamiento para MANIFESTARSE delante del Hotel ROOM ( Sarasola ) para que entrege un ALMACEN MASSONICO*






El Expediente Royuela hace un llamamiento para MANIFESTARSE delante del Hotel ROOM ( Sarasola ) para que entrege un ALMACEN MASSONICO


booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom 27 Rue Etienne Dolet, 34500 Béziers, Francia https://goo.gl/maps/bBx3kxmNrVUkdoce8 ANTES ESTABA EN UNA NAVE INDUSTRIAL. PERO NO SE PUEDO ENTRAR POR QUE EL DUEñO NO QUERIA LUEGO HAY ESTE OTRO EN FRANCIA. PERO FUERO UNOS CERRAJEROS...




www.burbuja.info







Aqui o nos reimos todos o la pvta al rio 
​


----------



## Bimmer (3 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> La foto del tío no se ve muy bien. A mí recuerda al de Nostra TV. Como no tengo ni Facebook, ni Twitter, no lo sé. ¿Tiene algo como un nº de identificación? ¿es el mismo que el de la cuenta Royuela?



Eres bueno haciéndote el sueco, y yo también.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Sep 2022)

yo calculo que si hacemos una sentada alli y viene la tele a grabar y todo, se presentara el sarasola
os llevara a la ZONA MASONA SECRETA
dara una orden a sus empleados










_y entregara todo sonriendo a la camara _

<< tomas chicos aqui van la ultima caja de notas y documentacion >>


----------



## Kolobok (3 Sep 2022)

100.000 euritos para la macro-denuncia.

Esto huele a estafa que hecha Patras 


Hace unos días en el canal de YouTube de Santiago Royuela, se inició una campaña de recogida de fondos para soportar el gasto NECESARIO que se nos viene encima. 

Yo Fernando Presencia, a través de la asociación que presido ACODAP, me comprometí en hacerme cargo de los costes de toda la documentación y así logran presentar una MACRO DENUNCIA.

Nuestra intención es pedir nueva documentación, de un gran valor, para así tumbar definitivamente, todo el sistema corrupto de nuestro país. 

TE NECESITAMOS para conseguirlo. Hemos de lograr recaudar 100.000€.

En el siguiente vídeo que adjunto a continuación, lo entenderéis todo mucho mejor. 



Como veréis, tenemos la clave.

Modos de ayudar: (No tenemos bizum)
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: Paga a Fernando Presencia Crespo con PayPal.Me.
– TEAMING: ACODAP - Grupo Teaming


----------



## Kill33r (3 Sep 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> 100.000 euritos para la macro-denuncia.
> 
> Esto huele a estafa que hecha Patras
> 
> ...



Todo lo que me sobra de ahorro va para acodap y la compra de originales en paraísos fiscales


----------



## Eurostreamuno (3 Sep 2022)

¿Qué tuvo que ver KPMG para obtener los datos de éstos depósitos bancarios en 2004? ¿Se han obtenido más datos donde aparece KPMG? ¿Cómo se han obtenido, y se obtienen esos datos? ¿ Porqué no hace éstas preguntas Gadea?


----------



## Kill33r (3 Sep 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> ¿Qué tuvo que ver KPMG para obtener los datos de éstos depósitos bancarios en 2004? ¿Se han obtenido más datos donde aparece KPMG? ¿Cómo se han obtenido, y se obtienen esos datos? ¿ Porqué no hace éstas preguntas Gadea?



Kpmg solo cumple órdenes de un juez y su comisión rogatoria


----------



## Kill33r (3 Sep 2022)

Van a ir saliendo originales de todos los magistrados

Jojojo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Sep 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> ¿Qué tuvo que ver KPMG para obtener los datos de éstos depósitos bancarios en 2004? ¿Se han obtenido más datos donde aparece KPMG? ¿Cómo se han obtenido, y se obtienen esos datos? ¿ Porqué no hace éstas preguntas Gadea?



que es eso ?


----------



## Kill33r (3 Sep 2022)

Porque han esperado 30 años para denunciarles?

Pero denuncia de falsedad documental no por calumnias



Sarasola esta que no le entra otra polla en el culo, tiene el hotel con gente delante


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Sep 2022)

LO QUE SON LAS NOTAS SON UN FAKE CLAMAROSO
LAS ULTIMAS DIGO

SON PATETICAMENTE FAKE. NO HAY ANALIZAR NADA. ES QUE SE NOTA

LAS CUENTAS SI ME PARECE ALGO CORROBORABLE OBJETIVAMENTEY CON VALOR

PERO ESTAS NOTAS



A) SE ESTAN COMIENDO FAKES DE CONTRA INTELGENCIA ( CON LO CUAL SON GILIPOLLAS ) 


B) O LAS ESTAN HACIENDO ELLOS 

NO HAY MAS


----------



## Patatas bravas (3 Sep 2022)

Así es solo quedan 2 o 3 foreros que creen en el expediente royuela. La mayoría se ha bajado del carro y ya ni comentan .


----------



## Kill33r (3 Sep 2022)

De una organización cutre un zulo cutre 

Además pagaba sarasola que para eso lo tiene a nombre de su marido


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Sep 2022)

podria cuadrar tambien precisamente por eso

BAJO COSTE
IMPOSIBLE QUE ENTRE NADIE BUSCANDO ROBAR NADA
todo lo mas ocuparlo quizas. pero faciles de echar.
yo tenia un colega que alguna vez habia "okupado" una de esas casas de ese estilo, viviendo dentro con una tiende de campaña.
no en plan OKUPACION fija
pudiera ser

Pero el tema es que han agotado el credito con la nave de leganes

con la nave de francia

y ahora quieren un nuevo prestamo para nosesabeque en un Hotel del Sarasola. DONDE JAMAS DE LOS JAMAS van a poder hacer un operativo de nada.

ES FISICAMENTE IMPOSIBLE

adema de evidenciar que toda la "toma de decisiones" en esos temas NO ES CONFIABLE

por que habria ACIERTO SI. pero rapidamente son neutralizados con DOS DESACIERTOS GRAVES y decisiones ABSURDAS 

*que hacen ver claro que JAMAS van conseguir pruebas documentales
robandolas de algun almacen por su propia mano*

Quedando a expesas de las "filtraciones" de los TOPOS que *ULTIMAMENTE *parece que lo que le pasan es DESINFORMACION DE CONTRAINTELIGENCIA y estos SE COMEN CON PAPATAS COMO LA BIBLIA SIN RECHISTAR 

ahi ves que la cosa no va a funcionar


----------



## Debunker (3 Sep 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Pero qué zulo ni qué hostias, eso es un parking en mitad de la calle xD
> ¿Cómo cojones permitís que el Santi este (que es el clásico tonto del pueblo de toda la vida) se ría así de vosotros?




   Por eso quería las fotos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Sep 2022)

no words
sigue con la idea de repetir el PLANNING CAGADA de LA NAVE DE LEGANES con el Hotel ROOM MATE del Sarasola

es decir. tratar de mover pardillos ( gente de buena voluntad ) para que hagan EL SURNORMAL basicamente para nada.

nadie puede hacerlo tan mal 



CHISTE DEL OSO 100%

HA PERDIDO TOTALMENTE LA PERSPECTIVA DEL ASUNTO. Y YA SOLO LE IMPORTA "QUE GENTE LO SEPA"

BAJO LA CREENCIA DE MUCHA GENTE PENSANDO LO MISMO " LO CO CREARA" Y SE "MANIFESTARA"

de que la mani sera un fracaso de gente, vendra la dura realidad.
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Sep 2022)

CUANTO MAS LO VEO MAS ME PARECE CONTRA INTELIGENCIA EN EL MEJOR DE LOS CASOS

DESTINADA A CEBAR A LO ROYUELA PARA QUE HAGAN EL MOñAS CON ESTA ULTIMA REMESA

PERSIGUIENDO STASH DE ORO Y DOCUMENTOS EN TUGURIOS CON LA VENTANAS ABIERTAS SEMI DERRUIDOS

segun la nota FAKE DE MIERDA esta . habia como 50 kilogramos de oro solo de BELLOCH

en una tugurio donde segun dicen la policia nivel servicio secreto tardiar* UNA HORAZA* en llegar si sonase la alarma


en fin que cada vez suena mas a NOTA FALSA | cebo | contra inteligencia - desinformacion | lo que querais

¿Cuánto es el valor de un lingote de oro?

Cuanto vale un Lingote de Oro
​
PesoVenderComprar10gr500€600€20gr925€1085€50gr2280€2550€100gr4535€5050€

1 KILO DE ORO = 45.000 € DE MEDIA SEGUN GOOGLE

*55,555555556 KILOS DE ORO*

TENDRIA ALBERTO SOLO ALBERT BELLOCH . EN UNA LOCAL SEMI EN RUINAS. A 1 HORA DE DISTANCIA DE CUALQUIER 
POLICIA SEMI PRIVADA MASONA SERVICIO SECRETO PARA EVITAR ROBOS


ESTON SEGUN LA NOTICIA SERIAN 50 KG








50 kg gold seized from 100 people at Tiruchy airport


The officers also seized several mobile phones from the kuruvees and kokkoos so as to check on their call-lists for tracking down the big fish.




www.asianage.com










​


----------



## Bimb0 (3 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> "Es evidente"
> 
> Yo no veo más que suposiciones tuyas. *Tú me dirás por qué pueden acusar a cientos de personas durante años sin que nadie se les querelle. Y me dirás que tienen compradas a esas cientos de personas, claro. Porque no tendrás por dónde salir.*



En efecto, Bimmer ha optado por el silencio para no contestar.


----------



## Bimmer (3 Sep 2022)

El domingo 28 de Agosto le dije esto del trading a Santiago por twitter :









El miércoles 31 de Agosto Santiago Royuela sube este vídeo sobre Zapatero invirtiendo en el Ibex 35  :







Bimb0 dijo:


> En efecto, Bimmer ha optado por el silencio para no contestar.



Os estáis haciendo el sueco, tergiversando, falacias lógicas y demás.


La realidad es que he pillado a Royuela S.A, los Royuela se sabotean así mismos.


Sin duda alguna es una operación de inteligencia, mi neurona está que echa humo, tendré que dejar de usarla durante un tiempo.


----------



## Bimb0 (3 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> El domingo 28 de Agosto le dije esto a Santiago por twitter :
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1178613
> ...



Existen dos posibilidades. Tres, perdón.

1-No mientes y le dijiste eso. A Santi se le ocurre consultar a los topos sobre las inversiones y consigue la información.
2- Mientes y no le dijiste eso (es una simple edición de una conversación). Te inventas las cosas a partir de los vídeos que sube Santiago.
3- No mientes y Santiago miente. En cuyo caso todo Dios debería querellarse contra él por falsedad documental, ¿no? O es que a todos les da igual que un loco acuse de todo tipo de crímenes a cientos de personas durante 3 años?

Sigo sin verlo claro.


----------



## Bimb0 (3 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> "Es evidente"
> 
> Yo no veo más que suposiciones tuyas. Tú me dirás por qué pueden acusar a cientos de personas durante años sin que nadie se les querelle. Y me dirás que tienen compradas a esas cientos de personas, claro. Porque no tendrás por dónde salir.



Bimmer sigue sin contestar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Sep 2022)

SANTI GENUINAMENTE SE LO CREE NO HAY DUDA

PIENSA QUE ES TODO CORRECTO Y SON NOTAS AUTENTICAS

EL SINCERAMENTE LO CREE. NO CREO QUE NOS QUIERA ENGAÑAR

por eso ya no ve objetivamente y distancia lo absurdo de las ultimas notas​


----------



## Bimmer (3 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Existen dos posibilidades. Tres, perdón.
> 
> 1-No mientes y le dijiste eso. A Santi se le ocurre consultar a los topos sobre las inversiones y consigue la información.
> 2- Mientes y no le dijiste eso (es una simple edición de una conversación). Te inventas las cosas a partir de los vídeos que sube Santiago.
> ...




Esa conversación es real, y estoy de acuerdo en las evidencias que dices.


Pero eso no quita que he pillado a Royuela S.A pero bien, los Royuela no tienen detractores reales, tiene gente pactada para atacarlos como esa cuenta de twitter que mencioné, periódicos, foreros de este foro y demás personajes vinculados al expediente, el ER es sorprendente pero la corrupción judicial no lo es ya que se percibía en la vida diaria, pretender judicializar el ER en el mismo sistema que lo ha creado es absurdo salvo si tienes como finalidad una restructuración del R78.


Viendo el documental ya es el no va más, el hermano diciendo que si al que venga con política le echo de una patada en el culo, joder señor, va a resultar que en Suiza y Texas no son las zonas más seguras y prósperas del mundo por la política, lo son porque unos funcionarios judicializan cosas...


También el hermano yendo de cura diciendo que él los perdona, que mientras no se vuelva a repetir pues a él ya le vale, lo dice el mismo que dice lo de que el ER es apolítico. 
Vamos a hacernos los tontos y a no pensar que el ER es político pro R78, al mostrar esa actitud el hermano de Santiago me recuerda a la gente que cogen los del telediario, que cada día la gente es más pobre pero en el telediario solo sacan a los que dicen : "bueno es lo que hay", nunca sacan ni una puta crítica al R78, ni una, como el hermano de Santiago, "yo los perdono, con que no se vuelva a repetir a mi me vale".


----------



## Bimb0 (3 Sep 2022)

Bimmer, hasta que no expliques cómo se puede acusar a tanta gente de tantos delitos durante tanto tiempo sin que una sola se querelle la cosa no puede avanzar. Está bien que des cosas por sentadas para explicar los huecos que veas, pero así es difícil contemplar otra alternativa.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Sep 2022)

CREO HABER ENTENDIDO QUE " NO ZAPATERO " HABRIA DADO ORDEN DE DESTRUIR TODO EL MATERIAL COMPROMETEDOR DE MENA

TRAS EL ASALTO FALLIDO DE AVISO A FRANCIA

CON LO CUAL FIN DEL EXPEDIENTE MENA POR QUE LO HAN DESTRUIDO

Y EN LOS HOTELES DE SARASOLA SOLO HABRIA PASTA

GAME OVER
INCLUSO DENTRO DE LA PROPIA NARRATIVA DE LAS NOTAS

ya no quedaria documentacion de Mena | ni datos | ni material de chantaje ni nada
todo destruido

FIN

AHORA QUEDARIAN LAS CUENTAS DE POLITICOS Y JUECES QUE NO SERIA POCO

pero no va a aparecer notas ni material de Mena segun entiendo. que hubiera sido lo que hubiera confirmado la " ETAPA NOTAS "​


----------



## Skull & Bones (3 Sep 2022)

tenemos LIVE en 3 minutos.....


----------



## Skull & Bones (3 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> El domingo 28 de Agosto le dije esto del trading a Santiago por twitter :
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1178613
> ...



vaya mierdas de pruebas que traes siempre....

se nota que ni eres abogado, ni fiscal ni juez....


----------



## Bimmer (3 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> vaya mierdas de pruebas que traes siempre....
> 
> se nota que ni eres abogado, ni fiscal ni juez....




Las mejores, las mejores.




Bimb0 dijo:


> Bimmer, hasta que no expliques cómo se puede acusar a tanta gente de tantos delitos durante tanto tiempo sin que una sola se querelle la cosa no puede avanzar. Está bien que des cosas por sentadas para explicar los huecos que veas, pero así es difícil contemplar otra alternativa.




Se explica porque Royuela S.A tiene vídeos de Mena y su banda a lo Pedro J. Ramírez vestido con un tutú rosa y haciendo guarradas españolas, y seguramente cosas peores, mucho peores.


Porque seamos serios, las notas como tal no sirven, hay que olvidarse de la pericial caligráfica, lo que sirve es la información que contienen las notas, relacionar a unos personajes con otros, historias etc, las pruebas buenas son lo que se ve y oye, vídeo y audio.


----------



## Bimb0 (3 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Las mejores, las mejores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te entiendo.
Los Royuela tienen cosas comprometedoras de Mena y su banda, y la banda está formada por absolutamente todos los que Royuela ha acusado públicamente durante estos 3 años?

No te sigo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Sep 2022)

(551) ¿POR QUÉ SE DIJO EL ATAQUE CON GRANADAS A LA A.N.? FALSA BANDERA Y EL "RELOJERO" - YouTube


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Sep 2022)

el zumo de granada 

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Sep 2022)

mejor que os enteries por mi

antes que por el internec


* M. Carmen A.G.  * hace 14 minutos

* No vendrías a la casa de ejercicios de Loyola?? Santi. Los jesuitas son del grupo....*
...
















No pero bien. me suena que son mas del Opus o alguna mencion le han hecho preguntandole sobre el Opus a Don Santiago.
puede ser cualquier grupo religioso, no los Jesuitas.
pero esos retiros espirituales sin que podria ser especificamente jesuiticos
aun asin no hay tampoco que preocuparse por eso, LOL aparte.

​


----------



## Kolobok (4 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Bimmer, hasta que no expliques cómo se puede acusar a tanta gente de tantos delitos durante tanto tiempo sin que una sola se querelle la cosa no puede avanzar. Está bien que des cosas por sentadas para explicar los huecos que veas, pero así es difícil contemplar otra alternativa.



No sólo se han querellado contra ellos, sino que tienen varias condenas por falsedad documental y difamación.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (4 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Kpmg solo cumple órdenes de un juez y su comisión rogatoria



En el 2004 con Carlos Ramos Rubio no hubo comisión rogatoria e intervino KPMG


----------



## Bimb0 (4 Sep 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> No sólo se han querellado contra ellos, sino que tienen varias condenas por falsedad documental y difamación.



¿Por qué no se querellan ahora entonces? 
¿Era mentira antes y es verdad ahora? 
¿Era más grave antes que era el padre solo contra todos que ahora que Santiago lo difunde ante miles de personas con nombres, apellidos y detalles supuestamente falsos? Porque lo suyo es que si no pasas una, no pases la más gorda.

Se tienen notas de cómo se amañaron esas sentencias. Si no te las crees, contesta a las preguntas.


----------



## Bimmer (4 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> No te entiendo.
> Los Royuela tienen cosas comprometedoras de Mena y su banda, y la banda está formada por absolutamente todos los que Royuela ha acusado públicamente durante estos 3 años?
> 
> No te sigo.




Así es, si no te mueves por las cloacas del Estado es imposible que des con una información como la del expediente royuela.




Kolobok dijo:


> No sólo se han querellado contra ellos, sino que tienen varias condenas por falsedad documental y difamación.




Esas condenas son irrelevantes porque están puestas por funcionarios que no responden ante el libre mercado y por eso no tienen atención al cliente.


Si tienes un problema con tu móvil estando en garantía, recibes atención por parte de la empresa porque eres su cliente y dependen de tu satisfacción para que no se lo devuelvas y para que al estar contentos con ellos, en un futuro vuelvas a comerciar con ellos.


Si tienes un problema con un delincuente, ni hay garantía, ni recibes atención por parte del poder judicial ni dependen de tu satisfacción porque van a seguir cobrando igual mediante los impuestos y no van a perder el trabajo por ser funcionarios, y les da igual que no estés contento con ellos porque van a seguir parasitando del contribuyente le guste o no.


Por lo que es muy irrelevante lo que digan los funcionarios, si esas condenas vienen por parte de funcionarios no sirven pues el funcionamiento que tienen los funcionarios es muy ineficiente y perverso.


----------



## Bimb0 (4 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Así es, si no te mueves por las cloacas del Estado es imposible que des con una información como la del expediente royuela.



Siendo Royuela padre del servicio secreto de Falange en Cataluña, es normal que tenga acceso a esos contactos.

Pero incluso de ser así (que no lo es, yo optaría por que todo aquel que Santiago acusa en Youtube es sobornado o amenazado), no significa que lo que dicen las notas sea mentira.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Sep 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> No sólo se han querellado contra ellos, sino que tienen varias condenas por falsedad documental y difamación.



Tú también tienes varios reportes por difamación.


----------



## Bimmer (4 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Siendo Royuela padre del servicio secreto de Falange en Cataluña, es normal que tenga acceso a esos contactos.
> 
> Pero incluso de ser así (que no lo es, yo optaría por que todo aquel que Santiago acusa en Youtube es sobornado o amenazado), no significa que lo que dicen las notas sea mentira.




Es normal pero es lo que digo, se mueve en las cloacas del Estado, cuando alguien se mete en una cloaca es inevitable mancharse de mierda.


Cierto, eso no significa que lo que dicen las notas sea mentira, y buen matiz es ese, la escritura de las notas pueden ser falsas pero el contenido de las notas (que es lo que importa) pueden ser verdaderas, las notas se pueden falsificar en base a una información obtenida a través de audios y vídeos.


----------



## Bimb0 (4 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Es normal pero es lo que digo, se mueve en las cloacas del Estado, cuando alguien se mete en una cloaca es inevitable mancharse de mierda.
> 
> 
> Cierto, eso no significa que lo que dicen las notas sea mentira, y buen matiz es ese, la escritura de las notas pueden ser falsas pero el contenido de las notas (que es lo que importa) pueden ser verdaderas, las notas se pueden falsificar en base a una información obtenida a través de audios y vídeos.



Es que es realmente eso lo que se busca. No creo que los Royuela sean perfectos, y seguro que alguna han liado, pero lo que se quiere es judicializar las notas, ni más ni menos. Decir (como hace Newtral o Maldita) que Alberto Royuela fue un subastero ultraderechista condenado no significa que lo que dicen las notas sea mentira. Es distraer la atención


----------



## Bimmer (4 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Es que es realmente eso lo que se busca. No creo que los Royuela sean perfectos, y seguro que alguna han liado, pero lo que se quiere es judicializar las notas, ni más ni menos. Decir (como hace Newtral o Maldita) que Alberto Royuela fue un subastero ultraderechista condenado no significa que lo que dicen las notas sea mentira. Es distraer la atención




No estoy de acuerdo en judicializar el ER, de hecho si me da el punto haré el espontáneo en la manifestación del 17 de septiembre diciendo esto y dejando a los Royuela con un palmo de narices :


*"No tiene sentido judicializar el ER en el mismo sistema que lo ha protagonizado, no tiene sentido salvo si quieres restructurar el R78, entonces ahí si tiene sentido pedir la judicialización.



En ningún momento Royuela y su equipo quieren destruir el R78, para ello tendrían que pedir lo que si me caliento diré haciéndome el espontáneo en la manifestación del 17 de septiembre en Madrid :


Pedir que los seguidores del expediente royuela nos demos de baja de los bancos en ese mismo momento, que vayamos todos juntos los que estamos reunidos en la manifestación a darnos de baja de los bancos, banco por banco, miles de personas de golpe sacando todo el dinero y cancelando todas las cuentas en la misma tarde a la vez.


Eso rompe el R78 en una tarde y de manera pacífica, el Estado depende de los bancos, sin los bancos no hay manera de parasitar al ciudadano mediante impuestos y multas, no le quedaría otra al Estado que quitarse la careta y usar la violencia, mandar a la policía puerta por puerta a robar el dinero al ciudadano para dárselo a los políticos y funcionarios, sería la mafia al descubierto."*


Lo señalado en negrita es un extracto de lo que he dicho en otro hilo en este post que os recomiendo leer :




Bimmer dijo:


> He descifrado el ER, Royuela y su equipo se sabotean así mismos, la prueba aquí :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bimb0 (4 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo en judicializar el ER, de hecho si me da el punto haré el espontáneo en la manifestación del 17 de septiembre diciendo esto y dejando a los Royuela con un palmo de narices :
> 
> 
> *"No tiene sentido judicializar el ER en el mismo sistema que lo ha protagonizado, no tiene sentido salvo si quieres restructurar el R78, entonces ahí si tiene sentido pedir la judicialización.
> ...




*Es que los Royuela no quieren -ni pueden- destruir el régimen del 78, solamente aspiran judicializar las notas. *

Presencia da a entender que es la judicialización la que haría caer el R78, pero obviamente muchos se librarán y se irán de rositas porque hay más funcionario corrupto que funcionario heroico (porque hay que ser un héroe para enfrentarse a estos tipos). *Todos los poderes del Estado están comprados y no hay medios materiales para que se haga justicia: o sea, es prácticamente imposible encontrar suficientes jueces, fiscales, políticos, forenses y policías honrados como para juzgar este caso como se merece.*

Lo que tú propones, Bimmer, es utópico. 
*Santiago ya ha mencionado en el documental de Rix que con ver reconocido el trabajo de su padre y expuesta la mafia le vale, que algún día los libros de historia lo mencionarán y quizá en el futuro se pueda evitar este tipo de corrupción. No espera cambiar España y mucho menos luchar de tú a tú contra el Nuevo Orden Mundial, porque nadie tiene el poder ni la financiación para ello. Pero arruinaron la vida a su familia y no va a morir sin intentar devolver el golpe de alguna manera, cambie o no las cosas, y al mismo tiempo ayudar a España.*


----------



## Arretranco_70 (4 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> *Pedir que los seguidores del expediente royuela nos demos de baja de los bancos en ese mismo momento, que vayamos todos juntos los que estamos reunidos en la manifestación a darnos de baja de los bancos, banco por banco, miles de personas de golpe sacando todo el dinero y cancelando todas las cuentas en la misma tarde a la vez.*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Sep 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> En el 2004 con Carlos Ramos Rubio no hubo comisión rogatoria e intervino KPMG



pero explica que es el KPMG ese ? que es un banco ? un organismo regulador ?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Sep 2022)

* Audit and Assurance *
Financial statement audits give assurance over information used by investors and the capital markets


*KPMG is a global network of professional firms providing Audit, Tax and Advisory services.*
.








KPMG International


KPMG is a global network of professional firms providing Audit, Tax & Advisory services.




home.kpmg









vale. parece una buena idea. debe ser una especie de AUDITORA como dicen, dedicada a muchas cosas entre otras averiguar situaciones patrimoniales de posibles socios, empresas o negocios

vale esto ya es otra cosa y no las notitas de las narices. Aqui seria la empresa AUDITORA de turno la que responderia por la exactitud o veracidad de los datos obtenidos, dependiendo de su buen hacer profesional
Ojo : que ya parece ser que OTRA AUDITORA le habria PASADO MALOS DATOS sobre las PROPIEDADES DE LA ORGANINZACION EN EL EXTRANEJERO.
no se como quedaria aquell​


----------



## hurdygurdy (4 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo en judicializar el ER, de hecho si me da el punto haré el espontáneo en la manifestación del 17 de septiembre diciendo esto y dejando a los Royuela con un palmo de narices :
> 
> 
> *"No tiene sentido judicializar el ER en el mismo sistema que lo ha protagonizado, no tiene sentido salvo si quieres restructurar el R78, entonces ahí si tiene sentido pedir la judicialización.
> ...



Si finalmente te decides a hacerlo haz el gran favor de grabarlo en vídeo y subirlo aquí, sería un descojone de los que hacen Historia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Sep 2022)

CONVERSACION EN LOS COMENTARIOS DE YOUTUBE DE COMO
* LOS "OPERATIVOS " QUE MONTAN LOS ROYUELA MAS PARECE QUE SE ENCARGAN DE " DAR EL AGUA" O "ALERTAR" Y ESPANTAR A LA FACCION QUE GUARDARIA ALGO EN LOS PRESUNTOS ZULOS*
QUE NO DE ESPERAR PACIENTEMENTE DE FORMA METODICA Y PROFESIONAL PARA OBTENER PRUEBAS

en realidad piesan que los operativos jamas llevaran a nada y que son las redes sociales las que magicamente haran el trabajo
eso es igual a frecaso siempre


siempre dependiendo de ENGAñOS . el metodo de ( SIC ) _*" ENGAñAR"*_ ( palabras de Don Alberto ) a delicuentes diciendoles que hay botin en oro y joyas a falta de "equipos operativos " serios.
y como estos cuando empiezan a sospechar que estan siendo *UTILIZADOS * para otro fin y que alli no van a sacar nada, empiezan a largarse como es logico. como Don Alberto mismo ha contado que paso con quien vigiliaba la nave de Leganes





 
*Ivan H  *
hace 10 horas

 @Santiago Royuela Samit  ,
_no te ofendas porque te lo digo de buen corazón y a modo didáctico._
_Anular las alarmas con inhibidores,corte de cables y desarmado a golpes de la/s alarma/s es lo primero que se hace antes de tocar nada.
Hacer un butrón ahí hubiese sido cárcel segura._
_e hablo así porque en mi"infancia"trabajé con albano kosovares altamente cualificados...y hombre,algo aprendí y algo puedo opinar de esto¿no_?
______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*NOTA MIA: SI OS FIJAIS ES UNA PVTA RATONERA. 
CON SOLO 2 COCHES DE POLICIA LOS BLOQUEAS 2 SALIDAS ENTERAS
lo primero que pensaria cualquiera es que te han enviado a una trampa*
y no los ves ni de venir. tan solo con plantarse en las salidas de las callejuelas, dos salidas cortadas. O con irse a los dos o tres salidas que tenga el pueblo y plantarse alli los tienes cogidos sin sitio donde esconderse en un pueblo pequeño














27 Rue Etienne Dolet · 27 Rue Etienne Dolet, 34500 Béziers, Francia


Edificio multiusos




goo.gl





lo de cerrajero diciendo que "es mejor en invierno" es obviamente

 UNA EXCUSA EDUCADA ante un negocio ruinoso que no ve claro.
como diciendo: _*" mira, esto me suena a que no lo tienes maduro.... yo ahi no me meto, vamos a darle unos meses a ver si te te aclaras" *_
Y lo que ha pasado es que " Zapatero le ha dicho a antonio sanchez que Oh sorpresa, ya no estan en francia si no en el hotel de sarasola"

Mi opinion que es la del CERRAJERO es que hay alta probabilidad de que NO HUBIERAN ENCONTRADO DOS MIERDAS  
al menos RELACION RIESGO \ BENEFICIO



POR ESO DA LA SENSACION DE QUE HAN JUGADO A PERDER Y VAN DOS VECES QUE JUEGAN A PERDER 




__________________________________________________________________________________________________________
_Santiago Royuela Samit_ _hace 10 horas
 @Ivan H  no van así las cosas. Ve a la universidad de relojeros unos años y lo entenderás


* Ivan H  *
hace 10 horas por desgracia estuve en ellas 3'5 años


*Ivan H*hace 10 horas
 @Santiago Royuela Samit  ese oficio es más bien de cerrajero,no de relojero._
*Alli habría que haber ido mucho antes y haber intentado alquilar un alojamiento(a ser posible)frente a la puerta del garaje y haber controlado todo aquello incluso con cámara disimulada (funcionando 24 horas)en la ventana o vehiculo situado frente a esa puerta de garaje*






_*Lo de alquilar vehículos con matrícula francesa deja muchas huellas*_
_Habria que haber chorizado 3 vehículos con matriculas francesas,es triste pero otra opción es muy arriesgada._
_El problema es que los cerrajeros no quieren invertir su dinero ni su tiempo si no están seguros al 100%. Un cerrajero de primera calidad,que ya murió,era el español(de Valladolid)apodado Casper.A ese no se le resistía nada y ningún cerrajero español o extranjero es ni fue mejor que ese._​


----------



## Bimb0 (4 Sep 2022)

Curioso que de aquí me hayan bloqueado tantos. Mucha incomodidad para algo que parecen tener tan claro.


----------



## Bimmer (4 Sep 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Si finalmente te decides a hacerlo haz el gran favor de grabarlo en vídeo y subirlo aquí, sería un descojone de los que hacen Historia.




Si me pongo a hacerlo lo hago bien, iría vestido de espartano con el casco de el gladiador y el escudo y la espada.



@Arretranco_70 Todo son risas hasta que alguien lo diga y el personal le haga caso.




Bimb0 dijo:


> *Es que los Royuela no quieren -ni pueden- destruir el régimen del 78, solamente aspiran judicializar las notas. *
> 
> Presencia da a entender que es la judicialización la que haría caer el R78, pero obviamente muchos se librarán y se irán de rositas porque hay más funcionario corrupto que funcionario heroico (porque hay que ser un héroe para enfrentarse a estos tipos). *Todos los poderes del Estado están comprados y no hay medios materiales para que se haga justicia: o sea, es prácticamente imposible encontrar suficientes jueces, fiscales, políticos, forenses y policías honrados como para juzgar este caso como se merece.*
> 
> ...




Pero en el momento que Royuela comparte al público el expediente, este pasa a ser de todos, a Santiago le puede valer con eso que a otros no nos vale, a mi no me parece utópico esa propuesta, está todo a pedir de boca para realizarlo, el estado asfixiando a impuestos al trabajador y los bancos sin dar tipo de interés, cobrando comisiones y cambiando condiciones cuando quieren sin avisar antes, las condiciones del estado y los bancos hacia el ciudadano son cada vez peores, no hay incentivos para seguir contribuyendo.



Pones a Miguel Rix dándolo todo en la manifestación a decir lo darse de baja de los bancos y cala, además Rix tiene la coleta como Pablo Iglesias, de hecho tiene tatuajes, va más allá que Pablo Iglesias, un tio como él te la prepara en una tarde de manera pacífica encima.


Lo digo enserio, otra cosa es que a la hora de la verdad nos achantemos y no tengamos valor para hacerlo, parece que nos gusta mucho seguir viviendo en una sociedad que en esencia es la misma que la de toda la historia, una minoría privilegiada viviendo a todo tren a costa de esclavizar a una mayoría mediante violencia y coacciones.


----------



## Bimb0 (4 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Si me pongo a hacerlo lo hago bien, iría vestido de espartano con el casco de el gladiador y el escudo y la espada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es cuestión de lo que a ti te parezca, sino de lo que la gente está dispuesta a sacrificar (dinero, tiempo, seguridad personal) por ver unos objetivos concretos cumplidos. En el caso de Alberto fue dar a conocer la mafia que nos gobierna, y en el de Santiago difundir y conseguir un grupo de trabajo y difusión que más o menos ya tiene (ACODAP, Presencia y demás + seguidores de Youtube y Telegram).

A los Royuela no les importa lo que a ti te parezca, les asesinaron un hijo y arruinaron económica y moralmente, además de joderles la salud mental y física. Que vengas tú ahora a decir que lo que hay que hacer es convencer a la gente de sacar dinero en el banco es tocar la guitarra mientras se hunde el chiringuito. No sé qué tiene que ver una cosa con la otra.

Si quieres aprovechar la tracción del ER para otro tipo de objetivos contra el NOM como lo que mencionas con Rix y los bancos entonces tendrás que enfocarlo desde otra óptica, no mezclarlo con el ER.


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Sin insultos ni CBC

Solo un hombre ante una cámara pidiendo que se judicialice el expediente royuela


----------



## Monsieur George (4 Sep 2022)

Lo del asunto de los "relojeros" es de chiste. Ahora animando al personal que vaya a hacer guardia a la puerta de un hotel. ¿Qué piensa que va a conseguir con eso?


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Lo del asunto de los "relojeros" es de chiste. Ahora animando al personal que vaya a hacer guardia a la puerta de un hotel. ¿Qué piensa que va a conseguir con eso?



Ya estamos aquí 

Estamos unos cuantos y hay un ambiente majo


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Ya estamos aquí
> 
> Estamos unos cuantos y hay un ambiente majo



A como se venden los Rolex chinos en la manta de la puerta? Hay tambien Omegas?


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Esto pita por dios


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> A como se venden los Rolex chinos en la manta de la puerta? Hay tambien Omegas?



Relojero aún está pegándose cabezazos 
32 Rue Etienne Dolet








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Relojero aún está pegándose cabezazos



Tapate los bolsillos no te vayan a relojear


----------



## Monsieur George (4 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Esto pita por dios



Repito, ¿Cuál es el objetivo de esa movida? ¿Agua de borrajas?


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Repito, ¿Cuál es el objetivo de esa movida? ¿Agua de borrajas?



Tratar de que se judicialice el ER y todos los represaliados 
.y de paso devolverle a Amancio Ortega una por lo de las donaciones a hospitales 

Es un 2x1 desde la fe y humildad









Sandra Ortega desahucia a Room Mate de dos hoteles de Nueva York y Miami


Exige el pago del 100% de las rentas de alquiler de los dos establecimientos




www.laopinioncoruna.es


----------



## hurdygurdy (4 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Ya estamos aquí
> 
> Estamos unos cuantos y hay un ambiente majo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Sep 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Repito, ¿Cuál es el objetivo de esa movida? ¿Agua de borrajas?



creer que se hace algo

aunque lo que hace es contraproducente

viven en la creencia de que "exposicion publica , barullo y jarana " = > sacar a los malos a la luz = > magicamente su derrota



Cuando que en realidad :

A LA PEñA SE LA SUDA.

LO MAS QUE PUEDE PASAR ES QUE CUALQUIER JARANA SE LA DEVUELVAN CON UN LACITO ==>

TERRORISTAS | ACOSADORES | ULTRA DERECHA | POLICIA FASCISTA | PATRULLEROS

Pero bueno es su problema.


ES MAS LE ESTAN PONIENDO AL SARASOLA CON EL CULO EN POMPA Y CON UN LACITO

A VER SI VAN POR LA ZONA GAY ESA A HACER EL SUBNORMAL







BASICAMENTE LA PRIORIDAD NUMERO UNO AHORA MISMO EN EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA ES HACER LA PAYASO  

Y COMO LES HAN VISTO MAS VOCACION EN EL SHOW BUSSINES

pues le estan dando el marco ideal para que vayan con la cabra y el organillo a ponerse en ridiculo

y todos encantados
​


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1179217




Cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición


----------



## Eurostreamuno (4 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> pero explica que es el KPMG ese ? que es un banco ? un organismo regulador ?



Te vale ésto 








Descubre las nuevas oficinas de KPMG en Madrid


Descubre las oficinas de KPMG en Madrid. Estamos en el edificio mÃ¡s alto de EspaÃ±a, en el Ã¡rea de negocios Cuatro Torres, el nuevo distrito financiero y de negocios de Madrid




kpmg.es


----------



## Eurostreamuno (4 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Ojo : que ya parece ser que OTRA AUDITORA le habria PASADO MALOS DATOS sobre las PROPIEDADES DE LA ORGANINZACION EN EL EXTRANEJERO.
> no se como quedaria aquell




Juan Martínez Grasa presenta denuncia, con fecha 30-11-2021, ante el Juzgado de Guardia de Barcelona, contra Nieves Ramírez Sánchez, perteneciente a la metamafia criminal del ex-fiscal y Mr. OK, por haber engañado a Juan Martínez Grasa, al identificarse como gestora de la web Opencorporates. 
Nieves ofreció servicios de búsqueda de información a Grasa, que éste aceptó, y Nieves se convirtió en su gestora de cuenta dando información falsa sobre las propiedades inmobiliarias de Mena, Ruiz, Robles, Arimany,.. 
Asimismo denuncia que la metamafia criminal del ex-fiscal y Mr. OK, ha hackeado el correo de Juan Martínez Grasa, y le ha borrado unos 3.200 correos de su correo electrónico en la noche del 28 al 30-11-21. 

"MARTÍNEZ GRASA PRESENTA DENUNCIA. EL FISCAL MENA Y ARIMANY INTENTAN SABOTEAR LAS PRUEBAS DEL JUZ 33"


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Sep 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Juan Martínez Grasa presenta denuncia, con fecha 30-11-2021, ante el Juzgado de Guardia de Barcelona, contra Nieves Ramírez Sánchez, perteneciente a la metamafia criminal del ex-fiscal y Mr. OK, por haber engañado a Juan Martínez Grasa, al identificarse como gestora de la web Opencorporates.
> Nieves ofreció servicios de búsqueda de información a Grasa, que éste aceptó, y Nieves se convirtió en su gestora de cuenta dando información falsa sobre las propiedades inmobiliarias de Mena, Ruiz, Robles, Arimany,..
> Asimismo denuncia que la metamafia criminal del ex-fiscal y Mr. OK, ha hackeado el correo de Juan Martínez Grasa, y le ha borrado unos 3.200 correos de su correo electrónico en la noche del 28 al 30-11-21.
> 
> "MARTÍNEZ GRASA PRESENTA DENUNCIA. EL FISCAL MENA Y ARIMANY INTENTAN SABOTEAR LAS PRUEBAS DEL JUZ 33"



bien bien. estas cosas hay que ir aclarandolas y que este todo clarito xD que bastante turbio esta la otra parte xD


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Sep 2022)

los royuela cuentan lo que les interesa, pero no hay duda de que exista tal corrupcion sistemica y que vaya de arriba hacia abajo

no son trigo limpio como lo quieren vender, pero tampoco son la verdadera oposicion al sistema y a su tejido corrupto y criminal.

los citados fiscales y las personalidades que se meten en la trama son simples peones a buen seguro, ya que nadie apunta a algun tipo de persona en la sombra, como banqueros, empresas concretas multinacionales que en definitiva tienen la infraestructura y conexion

pero lo de los mil muertos, dos mil o cinco mil, me suena a poco. algunos que peinamos canas ya nos hacemos una idea.

si con franco se hacian limpiezas de todo tipo, en un regimen tan "abierto", más fácilmente. y que nadie espere justicia. el mero hecho de plantearse ir a unos tribunales me da la risa. se quejan del regimen de 78 y juegan con el rival dopado....venga. hasta el mas inutil sabe que algo tan potente no pasara jamas el filtro, salvo que la pretension sea otra, por ejemplo chupar del bote

para terminar mis conclusiones, lo que pasa con la mafia que tiene tejida el sistema institucional, es que cuando alguien puede piar y se acerca demasiado al momento de declarar la verdad para el dominio publico y no se podría silenciar tal magnitud hoy día, se le elimina como pasó con cierta política de la comunidad valenciana.,, quien por supuesto por su mala vida sufrio un estrepitoso final natural....claro, con las tramas en las que estaba metida...Si


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> los royuela cuentan lo que les interesa, pero no hay duda de que exista tal corrupcion sistemica y que vaya de arriba hacia abajo
> 
> no son trigo limpio como lo quieren vender, pero tampoco son la verdadera oposicion al sistema y a su tejido corrupto y criminal.
> 
> los citados fiscales y las personalidades que se meten en la trama son simples peones a buen seguro, ya que nadie apunta a algun tipo de persona en la sombra, como banqueros, empresas concretas multinacionales que en definitiva tienen la infraestructura y cone



Osea que Quique sarasola marulanda es un peón?

Trabaja de limpieza de hoteles?

Moreno bonilla o de Guindos o borrell son peones de aprendices de político? 

Simples peones?

Como BELLOCH! O como Villarejo o Bermejo?

Peones?


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Sep 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> ESTA NOCHE A LAS 23:00 *DOCUMENTAL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA* EN ABIERTO prod. by MIGUEL RIX
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que por fin se van a desvelar datos clave. Atentos.



dicen cosas interesantes para situar el relato de las cloacas del estado tan famosas que se han dicho siempre. pero poco mas. 

me creo mas que esten muy bien pagados por el propio regimen y que este usase sus chivos expiatorios particulares con esta familia, para aliviar las tensiones e investigaciones reales que se pudieran estar dando y que desconocen de sus autores. 

este tipo de investigaciones si de verdad tuvieran tan bien situados a los cabecillas, hace tiempo que les hubieran buscado a ellos el chalet y les hubieran ubicado.


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Osea que Quique sarasola marulanda es un peón?
> 
> Trabaja de limpieza de hoteles?
> 
> ...



no me cabe duda de que las tramas van todavía más a fondo de lo que dicen.

es como cuando apuntaban a gonzalez como el Mister X, yo tengo la suficiente edad para no dejarme engatusar por estos cantos de sirena. 

hay gente mucho mas poderosa en la sombra


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Sep 2022)

estas cosas son como el ejemplo que ponemos siempre del atentado de eta a carrero blanco, donde todos acertadamente coinciden en el relato de que los etarras fueron ayudados por estados unidos. ¿y quien nos dice que realmente el atentado no lo cometio directamente estados unidos con sus propios servicios de inteligencia y usaron a los etarras y al sistema que iba a heredar ese poder para relatarlo de presente a futuro a placer?

las cosas van mucho mas alla, no es que sean decisiones politicas definidas las de corromperse y hacerse criminales, es que hay empresas que tienen el poder suficiente para ser elementos criminales que usan al poder a su interes.

empresas que en efecto estan metidas en el blanqueo de dinero, en el narcotrafico, sicariato, pero que no son en si mas que herramientas y no la mente autentica.

las cosas son en parte como las cuentan, pero no totalmente como las definen. nadie excepto unas pocas personas con el suficiente poder saben hasta que lugar llegan las conexiones criminales, que no con el crimen organizado que es solo una herramienta y no el todo.

los politicos criminales, el sistema, son solo herramientas, pero nadie ahonda en quien está detrás. tiene que haber una o varias multinacionales, pero es mas cachondo hablar de los masones, que si que estan en el ajo de siempre y se prestan al tejemaneje como antaño hacia la iglesia vaticana, pero no profundizan, bien porque no saben, bien porque no les interesa, o porque no quieren quienes pudieran comprarles para ser otra herramienta mas.

la verdadera cara de las cloacas del estado no es un juez, no es un ministro, no es un presidente, no es un guripa, tiene que ser por cojones un gigante economico y aqui siempre me vienen a la cabeza farmaceuticas o bancos, que son quienes llevan haciendo este tipo de historias desde tiempos inmemoriales. y no hablo de los judios estos de las grandes conspiraciones, que esos estaran a otra altura, por ejemplo detras de davos, hablo de algo nacional con infraestructura externa europea. haberla, lo habra, no tengo duda.

el poder lo da el dinero, no lo da la politica, y el politico no es tan habil para en ayuda de jueces, fiscales, y un sistema en el que jugar al equilibrismo se ejecute una trama tan elaborada. estas cosas las llevan autenticos profesionales y gente lo suficientemente influyente para comprar o doblar voluntades en todas las esferas de poder del pais. y eso no lo tiene un vulgar mason, si no un foro capitalista

lo mismo que con casos como desapariciones de menores, asesinatos que encallan y nunca se resuelven, siempre se apunta a la parte debil que es el gobernante o el sistema, pero nadie mira a quien compra al sistema y quien realmente tiene necesidad de disfrutar de esas inmolaciones o ritos satanicos, quienes necesitan del poder para complacer sus deseos mas ocultos y es el poder el que se deshace de ellos para evitar que su fuente de poder sea desmantelada.


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> no me cabe duda de que las tramas van todavía más a fondo de lo que dicen.
> 
> es como cuando apuntaban a gonzalez como el Mister X, yo tengo la suficiente edad para no dejarme engatusar por estos cantos de sirena.
> 
> hay gente mucho mas poderosa en la sombra



Henry Kissinger?

O más arriba ?

Rand fundación?


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> estas cosas son como el ejemplo que ponemos siempre del atentado de eta a carrero blanco, donde todos acertadamente coinciden en el relato de que los etarras fueron ayudados por estados unidos. ¿y quien nos dice que realmente el atentado no lo cometio directamente estados unidos con sus propios servicios de inteligencia y usaron a los etarras y al sistema que iba a heredar ese poder para relatarlo de presente a futuro a placer?
> 
> las cosas van mucho mas alla, no es que sean decisiones politicas definidas las de corromperse y hacerse criminales, es que hay empresas que tienen el poder suficiente para ser elementos criminales que usan al poder a su interes.
> 
> ...



Estas confundido 
El poder lo da la información más que el dinero 

Sino pregúntale al dueño de Pocoyó


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Henry Kissinger?
> 
> O más arriba ?
> 
> Rand fundación?



en nuestro caso yo apuesto mas por una multinacional de esfera farmaceutica o bancaria


----------



## Bimmer (4 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> No es cuestión de lo que a ti te parezca, sino de lo que la gente está dispuesta a sacrificar (dinero, tiempo, seguridad personal) por ver unos objetivos concretos cumplidos. En el caso de Alberto fue dar a conocer la mafia que nos gobierna, y en el de Santiago difundir y conseguir un grupo de trabajo y difusión que más o menos ya tiene (ACODAP, Presencia y demás + seguidores de Youtube y Telegram).
> 
> A los Royuela no les importa lo que a ti te parezca, les asesinaron un hijo y arruinaron económica y moralmente, además de joderles la salud mental y física. Que vengas tú ahora a decir que lo que hay que hacer es convencer a la gente de sacar dinero en el banco es tocar la guitarra mientras se hunde el chiringuito. No sé qué tiene que ver una cosa con la otra.
> 
> Si quieres aprovechar la tracción del ER para otro tipo de objetivos contra el NOM como lo que mencionas con Rix y los bancos entonces tendrás que enfocarlo desde otra óptica, no mezclarlo con el ER.




Si lo que dices fuera cierto, Santiago Royuela se limitaría a hablar del asesinato de su hermano. Santiago no entraría en el resto de casos ni se andaría con las movidas que se anda (discusiones pactadas y autosabotaje).


Cuando Royuela S.A insiste tanto en la judicialización es porque simpatiza con el R78.


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Estas confundido
> El poder lo da la información más que el dinero
> 
> Sino pregúntale al dueño de Pocoyó



si pero la informacion tiene un precio no es gratis


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Cuando Royuela S.A insiste tanto en la judicialización es porque simpatiza con el R78.



coincido


----------



## Arretranco_70 (4 Sep 2022)

A ver, que creo que me he perdido muchas páginas de este descojone.

Me he perdido algo y ahora estamos en que los papeles son falsos y que por tanto ahora resulta que no es que los Royuela sean unos sinvergüenzas ENGAÑABOBOS sino que son los apuntaladores del R78?

Decidme que fumáis. Os lo ruego.


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> A ver, que creo que me he perdido muchas páginas de este descojone.
> 
> Me he perdido algo y ahora estamos en que los papeles son falsos y que por tanto ahora resulta que no es que los Royuela sean unos sinvergüenzas ENGAÑABOBOS sino que son los apuntaladores del R78?
> 
> Decidme que fumáis. Os lo ruego.






80.000 visualizaciones en 47 horas 

Que movida


----------



## Arretranco_70 (4 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> 80.000 visualizaciones en 47 horas
> 
> Que movida




Este mensaje lo leerán 80 personas. 800 con suerte. 8000 de potra. Pero no es menos real.

GILIPOLLAS, QUE SOIS GILIPOLLAS CON AVARICIA.


----------



## Patatas bravas (4 Sep 2022)

No entiendo porque el forero @vegahermosa me tiene en ignorados. No puedo leer sus mensajes


----------



## Bimmer (4 Sep 2022)

El domingo 28 de agosto le hablé a Santiago de los mercados financieros y tres días después, el miércoles 31 sube el vídeo de Zapatero invirtiendo en el IBEX.


¿Cómo se interpreta eso? 


Puede que las notas sean falsas, y que gran parte del expediente sea falso, pero eso no quita que con que un caso sea verdad sea menos importante el expediente.
Yo ya he acertado de qué va esto, varios foreros haciéndose el sueco, el de twitter igual, lo he calado.


Pero una cosa, ¿Se da a conocer el ER y solo existe un expediente así?, ¿Se da a conocer el crimen Alcasser y solo existe un crimen así?


Digo yo, ¿No será que existen muchos ER y crimen Alcasser, y que de tantos alguno habrá que se vaya de las manos y transcienda o pueda transcender a la opinión pública? Y para ello haya que anticiparse y tener preparadas versiones oficiales de cada caso.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (4 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> El domingo 28 de agosto le hablé a Santiago de los mercados financieros y tres días después, el miércoles 31 sube el vídeo de Zapatero invirtiendo en el IBEX.
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo se interpreta eso?
> ...




¿Sabes lo que es el honor, la dignidad, los escrúpulos, la vergüenza torera?

Si ahora, por lo que quiera que sea, crees que el ER y especialmente los papeles son falsos, deberías decirlo con todas las letras.

Pero no lo harás. Cómo cojones podéis ser tan mierdas?

Ahora resulta que si ha habido algún crimen de Estado, alguna vez, en alguna parte y se menciona de refilón en la basura del ER, ha valido la pena. No mi niño, no. El ridículo espantoso que habéis hecho durante un par de años no os lo quita nadie. Y mira que os lo dije. Que no es que yo sea ninguna lumbrera pero ostia puta, que no había por dónde cogerlo.

Pues claro que ha habido crímenes de Estado. Nos quedaríamos asombrados. Y claro que la justicia está podrida (puedo rescatar post míos donde hablo de la basura inmunda que es, especialmente cuanto más subes), y claro que Mena es un CERDO politizado hasta la náusea que nunca debió alcanzar los puestos que detentó.... pero 800 asesinatos, 3000 asesinatos... sin pies ni cabeza... ¿sois subnormales?

Venga, tened un poco de dignidad, si os queda, y pedid perdón por el retraso.


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> El domingo 28 de agosto le hablé a Santiago de los mercados financieros y tres días después, el miércoles 31 sube el vídeo de Zapatero invirtiendo en el IBEX.
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo se interpreta eso?
> ...



que eres un paranoico y no te estas tomando la medicacion?


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> ¿Sabes lo que es el honor, la dignidad, los escrúpulos, la vergüenza torera?
> 
> Si ahora, por lo que quiera que sea, crees que el ER y especialmente los papeles son falsos, deberías decirlo con todas las letras.
> 
> ...



pues yo creo que son verdad al 100%


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Sep 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> La banda criminal española más grande de todos los tiempos.
> Capaz de asesinar desde cualquier pequeño empresario a un exvicepresidente de gobierno, pasando por militares o policías.
> Capaz de atentar contra el presidente.
> Capaz de perpetrar varios asesinatos en distintos puntos del país el mismo día.
> ...



También pudieron manipular las elecciones de EEUU y engañar a la cia y el FBI pero no pueden comunicarse de forma segura en tiempo real y los royuela les roban todas sus cartas . Y encima ni cambian la forma de comunicarse para que no sigan robándolas . Parece que les gusta que los royuela intercepten las cartas y los suban a you tube . El expediente royuela tiene más agujeros que el Titanic. Es muy difícil tomarselo enserio con estos ejemplos. Cada día tengo más claro que es una operación psicologica de servicios secretos como Qanon


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> A ver, que creo que me he perdido muchas páginas de este descojone.
> 
> Me he perdido algo y ahora estamos en que los papeles son falsos y que por tanto ahora resulta que no es que los Royuela sean unos sinvergüenzas ENGAÑABOBOS sino que son los apuntaladores del R78?
> 
> Decidme que fumáis. Os lo ruego.



tampoco tanto

pero que sus intereses son espurios no hay duda

o es una pantomima pactada o solo han escarvado la superficie que les dejan ver y ahi se han parado con sus intrigas y ya no tienen energias para mas

dicho lo cual el fondo que es abrir las cloacas hediondas del estado es muy interesante porque deja muy evidenciado como los mamporreros del poder politico cumplen el dicho de por dinero baila el perro, o sea que yo hago lo que sea mientras tenga la cuenta llena. 

y esto deja en entredicho la soberbia de los periodistas españoles de grandes editoriales


----------



## Patatas bravas (4 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> 80.000 visualizaciones en 47 horas
> 
> Que movida



Son tan super antisistema y reales que JewTube no les ha bloqueado ni un video . Lo mismo que si subes un video negando el COVID y el veneno de las vacunas que no duran ni 1 hora en la plataforma o el holocuento


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Este mensaje lo leerán 80 personas. 800 con suerte. 8000 de potra. Pero no es menos real.
> 
> GILIPOLLAS, QUE SOIS GILIPOLLAS CON AVARICIA.



El 17 de septiembre te lo digo


----------



## Arretranco_70 (4 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> El 17 de septiembre te lo digo



si es que sois retrasaos hasta decir basta.

que me refería al mío. El otro....como si lo ven 80 millones....no dejará de ser una subnormalidad hecha por subnormales para subnormales.


----------



## Patatas bravas (4 Sep 2022)

Lo chulo y mafiosillo que es Santi royuela fumando porros delante de la cámara en you tube . Se cree el padrino en versión cutre . No lo soporto. A mí no me va engañar . Trabaja para el sistema y el régimen masónico del 78 .


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> si es que sois retrasaos hasta decir basta.
> 
> que me refería al mío. El otro....como si lo ven 80 millones....no dejará de ser una subnormalidad hecha por subnormales para subnormales.



Justo eso que dices, se lo comentaron a Galileo Galilei



Dejo el Room mate Óscar

Me relevan


----------



## Arretranco_70 (4 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> pues yo creo que son verdad al 100%




vale...peroooo.... por un pálpito o algo? Porque no creo que tengas otra cosa a la que agarrarte.


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> vale...peroooo.... por un pálpito o algo? Porque no creo que tengas otra cosa a la que agarrarte.



El pollón de sarasola es nuestro agarradero 

Relax, el miedo ha cambiado de bando


----------



## Arretranco_70 (4 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> El pollón de sarasola es nuestro agarradero
> 
> Relax, el miedo ha cambiado de bando



gracias. Para los anónimos que nos lean..... Exactamente este es el nivel de los royuelistas.


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> ¿Sabes lo que es el honor, la dignidad, los escrúpulos, la vergüenza torera?
> 
> Si ahora, por lo que quiera que sea, crees que el ER y especialmente los papeles son falsos, deberías decirlo con todas las letras.
> 
> ...



no se si me corresponde cruzarme en esta contestacion que le da, pero los royuela solo estan escarvando la superficie con las uñas cortadas y no se si inocentemente o con otras pretensiones o simplemente estan dirigidos por alguna mano negra para sacar solo a colacion a unos pocos

el hecho de entregarse en conciencia a perseguir el delito y que sigan vivos apuntando tan alto no me da buena espina

y coincido con su replicado en que hay cientos o miles de tramas de este calado y magnitud en españa y no exclusivamente desde el 78. en el franquismo politico tambien habia muchas desapariciones y crimenes solo que no habia registros 

hoy dia hay registros y cuando algun investigador limpio de comisaria de “pueblo”, toca pelo de algun cadaver o historia promovido por influencias politicas o del sistema empiezan a salir muchos mena villarejo fiscal o belloch … aqui no hay nadie que deje las cosas al azar 

y es cuando se aprieta el boton rojo para diluir encallar entorpecer burocratizar y que nunca se sepa la verdad quitando al guripa de turno del caso o torpedeandole. 

si es un poco listo lo dejara estar y si no tiene muchas luces y mete la nariz donde no debe pues ha ocurrido otro terrible accidente de coche


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Lo chulo y mafiosillo que es Santi royuela fumando porros delante de la cámara en you tube . Se cree el padrino en versión cutre . No lo soporto. A mí no me va engañar . Trabaja para el sistema y el régimen masónico del 78 .



tu eres el que trabaja para el sistema....


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> vale...peroooo.... por un pálpito o algo? Porque no creo que tengas otra cosa a la que agarrarte.



si lo primero es real, para que se van a inventar mas?


----------



## Patatas bravas (4 Sep 2022)

Es bastante evidente que el expediente royuela es mentira . Es imposible que mena y zapatero pudieran influir en las elecciones de eeuu y engañar a la cia y el FBI . O evitar que las cartas sean atrapadas por los royuela en tiempo real sin cambiar la forma de comunicarse . Que te las pillen el 1 dia pero llevan meses atrapandolas y siguen sin cambiar la forma de culminarse. Imposible . Parece que al mena le gusta que les roban las cartas y salgan en you tube jaja.Por tanto las cartas no son reales .Lo inquietante es saber quién estás detrás de todo esto . Y de quién son títeres los royuela . Y cuál es el objetivo. Están los royuela siendo utilizados por 3 para crear este psicop y creen que es verdad . Los royuela saben que es mentira y lo hacen por perder sus privilegios desde el franquismo . Eran los royuela socios de alguna mafia del régimen del 78 y están despechados. Son los royuela agentes de la inteligencia


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> si es un poco listo lo dejara estar y si no tiene muchas luces y mete la nariz donde no debe pues ha ocurrido otro terrible accidente de coche



se te ve entendido en el tema....


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> gracias. Para los anónimos que nos lean..... Exactamente este es el nivel de los royuelistas.



Sarasola lo conozco de una semana grande en el país Vasco

Puedo permitirme estos cariños


Celoso?


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Es bastante evidente que el expediente royuela es mentira . Lo inquietante es saber quién estás detrás de todo esto . Y de quién son títeres los royuela . Y cuál es el objetivo. Están los royuela siendo utilizados por 3 para crear este psicop y creen que es verdad . Los royuela saben que es mentira y lo hacen por perder sus privilegios desde el franquismo . Eran los royuela socios de alguna mafia del régimen del 78 y están despechados. Son los royuela agentes de la inteligencia



ya esta con sus FALACIAS de Autoridad.... por que yo lo digo y todos estan conmigo.... PUES NO CHAVALIN.

EDIT: TOMATE LA MEDICACION.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Sep 2022)

momento CHAT ROULETTE que todos pensando que era un juankeo






pero ha sido un error con las invitaciones y ha salido lo que veis xDD


​


----------



## Arretranco_70 (4 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> no se si me corresponde cruzarme en esta contestacion que le da, pero los royuela solo estan escarvando la superficie con las uñas cortadas y no se si inocentemente o con otras pretensiones o simplemente estan dirigidos por alguna mano negra para sacar solo a colacion a unos pocos
> 
> el hecho de entregarse en conciencia a perseguir el delito y que sigan vivos apuntando tan alto no me da buena espina
> 
> ...




como tiene usted un registro muy reciente, le voy a dar el beneficio de la duda y a pensar que entra con buenas intenciones. A dar su opinión sincera. Y que no sabe de dónde venimos cada uno ni por qué opinamos lo que opinamos.

como supongo que el tema, al menos en el foro, le viene de nuevas, le diré que yo hice un estudio personal, profundo en mis posibilidades y concienzudo del expediente allá a finales de 2020, principios del 21. Me vi TODOS los vídeos de la página WEB que abrieron y revisé TODOS Y CADA UNO de los papeles que colgaron (entonces no eran tantos). Es más, hasta me hice un excell con cada asesinato, fecha y lugar de los listados.

si hice ese estudio es porque estaba tan escandalizada y asombrada como cualquiera que le diese el beneficio de la duda. Es decir, en gran parte me lo creí o pensé que podría ser verdad.

pero a las primeras de cambio.... la cosa no parecía cuadrar. 3 ó 4 asesinatos el mismo día, en distintos puntos del país, a gente de muy diversa índole. Unos asesinatos de lo más simple y chapucero y otros con un equipo detrás que ni la CÍA. Unos implicaban a no menos de 50 funcionarios de toda índole y otros parecían casuales. Unos iban contra presidentes, vicepresidentes del gobierno y otros hacia un cocinero que volvía de fiesta a las 6 de la madrugada..... No tenía ni pies ni cabeza.

Y me metí de lleno en los papeles. Ahí empezaron las carcajadas gordas.

Y es que empecé a ver un despropósito detrás de otro. He analizado en el foro no menos de 6 casos para los que hay que ser verdaderamente SUBNORMAL y que me perdonen los familiares de los retrasados, para tragarse semejante patraña.

sigo en otro post que ya me ha dado un toque de borrar


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Sep 2022)

@elgatochimpliflinguir lo siento, te tengo en ignorados por pesado a veces....

y por multinick de @allseeinyet o como fuera...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Sep 2022)

> @elgatochimpliflinguir lo siento, te tengo en ignorados por pesado a veces....



me parece bene


----------



## Tigershark (4 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Sarasola lo conozco de una semana grande en el país Vasco
> 
> Puedo permitirme estos cariños
> 
> ...



Qué gran verdad ese meme, el otro día le digo a mi madre pepera: te voy a poner el documental del Expediente Royuela y le faltó tiempo para ponerse a discutir que no queria ver cosas raras ..., y eso que es del pp y odia a zapatero con toda su alma, lo dicho ese meme es cojonudo.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (4 Sep 2022)

Sigo.

Invité mil veces, como decía, a analizar un solo caso. Porque dando por bueno o malo UN SOLO CASO, el expediente tendría verosimilitud o se vería claramente la patraña.

Creo haber demostrado en cada uno de los 6 que el caso no se sostenía, que era ridículo...y con qué me encontré? con que la gente salía por peteneras porque QUERÍA CREER.

Y le digo a usted y le repito a los otros, por enésima vez: no trabajo para nadie, nadie me paga, sólo me guía el sentido común. Que la justicia en España es una puta mierda vergonzosa pinchada en un palo, el R78 la peor de las mafias, y todo, absolutamente todo hiede......pero el EXPDIENTE ROYUELA ES UNA MAJADAERÍA HECHA PARA SUBNORMALES.

Lo digo en inglés?


----------



## Patatas bravas (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> como tiene usted un registro muy reciente, le voy a dar el beneficio de la duda y a pensar que entra con buenas intenciones. A dar su opinión sincera. Y que no sabe de dónde venimos cada uno ni por qué opinamos lo que opinamos.
> 
> como supongo que el tema, al menos en el foro, le viene de nuevas, le diré que yo hice un estudio personal, profundo en mis posibilidades y concienzudo del expediente allá a finales de 2020, principios del 21. Me vi TODOS los vídeos de la página WEB que abrieron y revisé TODOS Y CADA UNO de los papeles que colgaron (entonces no eran tantos). Es más, hasta me hice un excell con cada asesinato, fecha y lugar de los listados.
> 
> ...



Yo creía en el expediente hasta el último vídeo de in Matrix y nostra TV donde señala todos los agujeros del expediente royuela . Y te empiezas a hacer preguntas sin respuesta .Fue como salir de una secta . Ya que el expediente royuela usa el sentimentalismo y no la racionalidad como Qanon con Trump el sionista y mason . Dentro de poco nostra TV y el juez presencia van a tener un encuentro en you tube va estar muy interesante .


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Sigo.
> 
> Invité mil veces, como decía, a analizar un solo caso. Porque dando por bueno o malo UN SOLO CASO, el expediente tendría verosimilitud o se vería claramente la patraña.
> 
> ...



a ti te han matado a un hijo?

entonces no tienes ni puta idea.

deja a la gente luchar como le salga de los cojones y no te pongas enmedio.


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> como tiene usted un registro muy reciente, le voy a dar el beneficio de la duda y a pensar que entra con buenas intenciones. A dar su opinión sincera. Y que no sabe de dónde venimos cada uno ni por qué opinamos lo que opinamos.
> 
> como supongo que el tema, al menos en el foro, le viene de nuevas, le diré que yo hice un estudio personal, profundo en mis posibilidades y concienzudo del expediente allá a finales de 2020, principios del 21. Me vi TODOS los vídeos de la página WEB que abrieron y revisé TODOS Y CADA UNO de los papeles que colgaron (entonces no eran tantos). Es más, hasta me hice un excell con cada asesinato, fecha y lugar de los listados.
> 
> ...



pues no yerra, no soy un mozuelo imberbe con alguna pretension definida tengo 49 años y ya le aseguro que pienso que esta gente tiene intereses. 

respecto a su trabajo si se puede consultar hagamelo llegar pues es otra forma de contrastar mis impresiones


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> @Uritorco @perr
> 
> Yo creía en el expediente hasta el último vídeo de in Matrix y nostra TV donde señala todos los agujeros del expediente royuela . Y te empiezas a hacer preguntas sin respuesta .Fue como salir de una secta . Ya que el expediente royuela usa el sentimentalismo y no la racionalidad. Dentro de poco nostra TV y el juez presencia van a tener un encuentro en you tube va estar muy interesante .



tu eres un DESINFORMADOR que dices que creias y ahora no y por eso estas aqui, para que veamos la luz...CLARO CLARO....


----------



## Arretranco_70 (4 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> a ti te han matado a un hijo?
> 
> entonces no tienes ni puta idea.
> 
> deja a la gente luchar como le salga de los cojones y no te pongas enmedio.





jajajjaajajjajajajaj

si es que no hay ninguno que no sea subnormal. NI uno.


----------



## Patatas bravas (4 Sep 2022)

[/QUOTE]


Skull & Bones dijo:


> a ti te han matado a un hijo?
> 
> entonces no tienes ni puta idea.
> 
> deja a la gente luchar como le salga de los cojones y no te pongas enmedio.



Si han mentido en muchas cosas . Como sabemos que lo dicen del hijo es verdad. Puede ser otra mentira . Realmente puede ser que el caso royuela lo hayan iniciado por otros motivos y usan al hijo para dar pena y manipular a la gente . No hay pruebas del asesinato del hijo y de los envenenamientos del padre


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Yo creía en el expediente hasta el último vídeo de in Matrix y nostra TV donde señala todos los agujeros del expediente royuela . Y te empiezas a hacer preguntas sin respuesta .Fue como salir de una secta . Ya que el expediente royuela usa el sentimentalismo y no la racionalidad como Qanon con Trump el sionista y mason . Dentro de poco nostra TV y el juez presencia van a tener un encuentro en you tube va estar muy interesante .



que cuentes cuales son los agujeros y no estes con tu BAZOFIA DE FALACIAS LO QUE TU PIENSES O CREAS ME LO PASO POR EL CULO.


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Sigo.
> 
> Invité mil veces, como decía, a analizar un solo caso. Porque dando por bueno o malo UN SOLO CASO, el expediente tendría verosimilitud o se vería claramente la patraña.
> 
> ...



no se preocupe

cada uno tenemos nuestra impresion y mas cuando se ahonda en algo y ve incongruencias

yo no tengo argumentos bien fundados simplemenfe la madurez de la vida y la experiencia me hace ser desconfiado

pero por otra parte aunque fuese una farsa, no dude que hay un regimen corrompido desintegrandose en las cloacas del estado pero eso no me parece que este accesible para cualquiera si no en los caudales de inteligencia del mas alto nivel y clasificado… 

ya vera en otras explicaciones de este asunto que me inclino mas por la idea de que huele a chamusquina


----------



## Skull & Bones (4 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Si han mentido en muchas cosas . Como sabemos que lo dicen del hijo es verdad. Realmente puede ser que el caso royuela lo hayan iniciado por otros motivos y usan al hijo para dar pena y manipular a la gente . No hay pruebas del asesinato del hijo y de los envenenamientos del padre



TU SI QUE DAS PENA, TU CEREBRO MAS BIEN...AUNQUE SE QUE LO HACES A POSTA POR QUE DE ELLO DEPENDES PARA COMER.


----------



## Tigershark (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> como tiene usted un registro muy reciente, le voy a dar el beneficio de la duda y a pensar que entra con buenas intenciones. A dar su opinión sincera. Y que no sabe de dónde venimos cada uno ni por qué opinamos lo que opinamos.
> 
> como supongo que el tema, al menos en el foro, le viene de nuevas, le diré que yo hice un estudio personal, profundo en mis posibilidades y concienzudo del expediente allá a finales de 2020, principios del 21. Me vi TODOS los vídeos de la página WEB que abrieron y revisé TODOS Y CADA UNO de los papeles que colgaron (entonces no eran tantos). Es más, hasta me hice un excell con cada asesinato, fecha y lugar de los listados.
> 
> ...



De subnormal es verles la cara a zapatero ,mena, robles, y compañía, y no creer posible que puedan hacer tanta tropelía junta , sois unos lilas.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (4 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> pues no yerra, no soy un mozuelo imberbe con alguna pretension definida tengo 49 años y ya le aseguro que pienso que esta gente tiene intereses.
> 
> respecto a su trabajo si se puede consultar hagamelo llegar pues es otra forma de contrastar mis impresiones



pues no señor, no le voy a dar el trabajo hecho. Más que nada porque cuando se tope con la realidad y el despropósito que es toda esta historia, no se le olvidará nunca. Si se lo doy masticado, perderá el placer de descubrir un engañabobos de tamaño sideral.

le invito a que analice estos casos:

- asesinato de Gutierrez Mellado
- asesinato de la amante de Mena.
- asesinato de Antonio no se qué....el cocinero del metro.
- las cartas de Mena hablando de su hija como una yonki hija de puta. 
- las cartas que le envía no se qué miembro de la banda a Mena como si no se hubieran visto nunca. No se las pierda. Brutal.

para empezar no está mal. Si pasa del segundo caso y sigue creyendo en estos sinvergüenzas, en el pecado lleva la penitencia.


----------



## vegahermosa (4 Sep 2022)

por zanjar e indagare arretranco, creo que esta algo confundida. no me producen confianza, revise mis consideraciones al respecto…. saludos


Skull & Bones dijo:


> se te ve entendido en el tema....



no entiendo su retranca o ironia…


----------



## Arretranco_70 (4 Sep 2022)

exactamente.

Lo dije hace un año. Con la esquela no, pero con las páginas de sucesos, SEGURO, que se inspiraron.


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Yo creía en el expediente hasta el último vídeo de in Matrix y nostra TV donde señala todos los agujeros del expediente royuela . Y te empiezas a hacer preguntas sin respuesta .Fue como salir de una secta . Ya que el expediente royuela usa el sentimentalismo y no la racionalidad como Qanon con Trump el sionista y mason . Dentro de poco nostra TV y el juez presencia van a tener un encuentro en you tube va estar muy interesante .



A mi hizo creer el ver al sigmun bathery y la inmaenculada viendo cómo subían las donaciones, le ha prometido pagarle la mitad del viaje a Turquía a sigmun 
Se lo ahorra en 6 años de no comprar gorras 
Paradoja?


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Si han mentido en muchas cosas . Como sabemos que lo dicen del hijo es verdad. Puede ser otra mentira . Realmente puede ser que el caso royuela lo hayan iniciado por otros motivos y usan al hijo para dar pena y manipular a la gente . No hay pruebas del asesinato del hijo y de los envenenamientos del padre
[/QUOTE]
Iba a decir un insulto grave 

Donaré 10 euros por cada letra de esa palabrota para acodap 

Que dios me perdone


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> por zanjar e indagare arretranco, creo que esta algo confundida. no me producen confianza, revise mis consideraciones al respecto…. saludos
> 
> no entiendo su retranca o ironia…



Tu mediocre a la nevera 



Con el chirifiiflautico los dos porculetos bloqueados


----------



## Patatas bravas (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> pues no señor, no le voy a dar el trabajo hecho. Más que nada porque cuando se tope con la realidad y el despropósito que es toda esta historia, no se le olvidará nunca. Si se lo doy masticado, perderá el placer de descubrir un engañabobos de tamaño sideral.
> 
> le invito a que analice estos casos:
> 
> ...



Creen que mena y el inútil de zp manipularon las lecciones de EEUU el país más poderoso del planeta engañando al FBI y cía . Pero no pueden comunicarse de forma segura y no cambian la forma de comunicarse para que los royuela les pillen las cartas . Osea la cia no puede interceptar sus comunicaciones pero los royuela si .Les gusta que los royuela suban las cartas a you tube . Solo con este ejemplo te das cuenta que el expediente royuela tiene 0 credibilidad


----------



## Arretranco_70 (4 Sep 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> De subnormal es verles la cara a zapatero ,mena, robles, y compañía, y no creer posible que puedan hacer tanta tropelía junta , sois unos lilas.



que no lo queréis entender, mecagoendios. Que sí....que son todos basura....acaso digo yo otra cosa? Pero para tragarse el expte royuela hay que estar muy ciego de odio, tener un interés personal o ser muy retrasado. No hay ninguna otra opción.


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> por zanjar e indagare arretranco, creo que esta algo confundida. no me producen confianza, revise mis consideraciones al respecto…. saludos
> 
> no entiendo su retranca o ironia…



Tu mediocre a la nevera 



Con el chirifiif


Arretranco_70 dijo:


> que no lo queréis entender, mecagoendios. Que sí....que son todos basura....acaso digo yo otra cosa? Pero para tragarse el expte royuela hay que estar muy ciego de odio, tener un interés personal o ser muy retrasado. No hay ninguna otra opción.



Estamos a tope con la financiación para más originales de cuentas de dinero sin fiscalizar 

Poner fecha pasar a limpio enviar 

El hijo de conde pumpido anda con depresión no mira a los vecinos a la cara










El hijo del exfiscal general Conde Pumpido, imputado en un caso de blanqueo


Investigan si el letrado habría utilizado una línea de crédito de un chiringuito financiero del 'Caso Bandenia'




www.farodevigo.es





Su padre ni desayuna, verá los vídeos repetidamente?


----------



## Cave canum (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> que no lo queréis entender, mecagoendios. Que sí....que son todos basura....acaso digo yo otra cosa? Pero para tragarse el expte royuela hay que estar muy ciego de odio, tener un interés personal o ser muy retrasado. No hay ninguna otra opción.



Pues yo me lo creo. Creo que es verdad


----------



## Arretranco_70 (4 Sep 2022)

Lo de la amante de Mena tendría que haber tirado por tierra todo el expediente. Por favor, si no lo leíste, búscalo. Y qué me encontré? A los Royuelistas cogiendo el rábano por las hojas y no entrando al fondo. Poder de la negación, subnormalidad profunda? Las dos cosas, dependiendo de cada quién.

Lo de la hija del Mena nadie ha entrado al trapo. Ni en el foro ni fuera. ¿Es la misma hija esa a la que ordena a Ruiz asesinar sin miramientos, llamándola puta y tratándola de escoria a la que deja 500.000 euros mientras le explica con gran amor de padre que tiene que abandonar el pais porque "ha sido muy malo"? ¿Es la misma que la que trabaja (seguramente ya jubilada) en el ayuntamiento de Barcelona?

Asesinar a Gutierrez Mellado, ya MUY ENFERMO, con 83 años en un accidente de automóvil....¿de verdad necesita un argumento en contra?

Y lo mejor de todo es que cuando Royuela se pone en MODE Mena da un cantazo a que es él que hasta un deficiente se daría cuenta. Pero nada oyes....


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Lo de la amante de Mena tendría que haber tirado por tierra todo el expediente. Por favor, si no lo leíste, búscalo. Y qué me encontré? A los Royuelistas cogiendo el rábano por las hojas y no entrando al fondo. Poder de la negación, subnormalidad profunda? Las dos cosas, dependiendo de cada quién.
> 
> Lo de la hija del Mena nadie ha entrado al trapo. Ni en el foro ni fuera. ¿Es la misma hija esa a la que ordena a Ruiz asesinar sin miramientos, llamándola puta y tratándola de escoria a la que deja 500.000 euros mientras le explica con gran amor de padre que tiene que abandonar el pais porque "ha sido muy malo"? ¿Es la misma que la que trabaja (seguramente ya jubilada) en el ayuntamiento de Barcelona?
> 
> ...



Mientes nunca ordenó directamente su muerte 

Mientes con tanta ansía, que se te ve el plumero 

Por cierto tiene un buffet de abogados en una comunidad independentista


----------



## Arretranco_70 (4 Sep 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Pues yo me lo creo. Creo que es verdad



Sin acritud. No has entrado a fondo o eres tonta. De verdad que no hay otra opción posible. Lo siento.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (4 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Mientes nunca ordenó directamente su muerte
> 
> Mientes con tanta ansía, que se te ve el plumero
> 
> Por cierto tiene un buffet de abogados en una comunidad independentista



que no ordenó la muerte de quién?
en qué miento?

no se de qué coño me hablas de bufetes. Ni me interesa.


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Lo de la amante de Mena tendría que haber tirado por tierra todo el expediente. Por favor, si no lo leíste, búscalo. Y qué me encontré? A los Royuelistas cogiendo el rábano por las hojas y no entrando al fondo. Poder de la negación, subnormalidad profunda? Las dos cosas, dependiendo de cada quién.
> 
> Lo de la hija del Mena nadie ha entrado al trapo. Ni en el foro ni fuera. ¿Es la misma hija esa a la que ordena a Ruiz asesinar sin miramientos, llamándola puta y tratándola de escoria a la que deja 500.000 euros mientras le explica con gran amor de padre que tiene que abandonar el pais porque "ha sido muy malo"? ¿Es la misma que la que trabaja (seguramente ya jubilada) en el ayuntamiento de Barcelona?
> 
> ...



80.000 visualizaciones el documental

Que dios lo tenga a su lado 

Y lejos de masones vendepatrias


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Sin acritud. No has entrado a fondo o eres tonta. De verdad que no hay otra opción posible. Lo siento.



Por insultar otro que va a la nevera

Ella no te ha insultado


----------



## Cave canum (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Sin acritud. No has entrado a fondo o eres tonta. De verdad que no hay otra opción posible. Lo siento.



Pues seré tonta perdida. También te digo, sin acritud, que tú o te crees muy listo o te crees muy listo, una de dos


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Pues seré tonta perdida. También te digo, sin acritud, que tú o te crees muy listo o te crees muy listo, una de dos


----------



## Kill33r (4 Sep 2022)

Judializacion del ER 
La lucha sigue y el CNI anda saturado en septiembre


----------



## AH1N1 (4 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> que no lo queréis entender, mecagoendios. Que sí....que son todos basura....acaso digo yo otra cosa? Pero para tragarse el expte royuela hay que estar muy ciego de odio, tener un interés personal o ser muy retrasado. No hay ninguna otra opción.



Tú sí que no te enteras de nada. Seguro que tienes hasta la 4ª dosis ya puesta. El expresidente Royuela dice la verdad.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (5 Sep 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Pues seré tonta perdida. También te digo, sin acritud, que tú o te crees muy listo o te crees muy listo, una de dos



No. Mentiría si te dijera que me creo tonta o no muy lista o mierdas de falsa modestia, pero no. Me creo lista, no voy a decir que no pero sin exageraciones.

Pero te aseguro que me sobra la mitad de la listeza para ver muy, pero muuuuy de lejos una patraña de semejantes dimensiones. A lo que no doy crédito es que otros no lo vean. Me hacéis sentir lista vosotros, los idiotas. Y perdona. Pero es que se me acaba la paciencia.

EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA ES UNA MENTIRA TAN GROTESCA, ABSURDA Y SIN PIES NI CABEZA QUE HAY QUE SER MUY, PERO MUY, IMBÉCIL PARA TRAGÁRSELA. Y lo siento, no me gusta ser tan faltona, pero es que a estas alturas se me disiparon todos los buenos modales que pudiera tener.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (5 Sep 2022)

AH1N1 dijo:


> Tú sí que no te enteras de nada. Seguro que tienes hasta la 4ª dosis ya puesta. El expresidente Royuela dice la verdad.



qué malo eres.

sabes de sobra que no llevo ni una. Pero te gusta provocarme.... buscarme la lengua.

ay, como algún día hable con tu mujer.....Dios te libre.


----------



## Kill33r (5 Sep 2022)

AH1N1 dijo:


> Tú sí que no te enteras de nada. Seguro que tienes hasta la 4ª dosis ya puesta. El expresidente Royuela dice la verdad.


----------



## Cave canum (5 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> No. Mentiría si te dijera que me creo tonta o no muy lista o mierdas de falsa modestia, pero no. Me creo lista, no voy a decir que no pero sin exageraciones.
> 
> Pero te aseguro que me sobra la mitad de la listeza para ver muy, pero muuuuy de lejos una patraña de semejantes dimensiones. A lo que no doy crédito es que otros no lo vean. Me hacéis sentir lista vosotros, los idiotas. Y perdona. Pero es que se me acaba la paciencia.
> 
> EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA ES UNA MENTIRA TAN GROTESCA, ABSURDA Y SIN PIES NI CABEZA QUE HAY QUE SER MUY, PERO MUY, IMBÉCIL PARA TRAGÁRSELA. Y lo siento, no me gusta ser tan faltona, pero es que a estas alturas se me disiparon todos los buenos modales que pudiera tener.



Esa es tu opinión, no es más que eso por mucho que te creas en posesión de la verdad. Solo es eso, tu opinión. Y no te enfades tanto, que a ti ni te va ni te viene, supongo


----------



## Arretranco_70 (5 Sep 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Esa es tu opinión, no es más que eso por mucho que te creas en posesión de la verdad. Solo es eso, tu opinión. Y no te enfades tanto, que a ti ni te va ni te viene, supongo



Sí, en cierto modo tienes razón.

No se por qué me exalto tanto. Porque lo cierto es que me he puesto de mala hostia cuando en el fondo, ni me va ni me viene. Supongo que siempre me ha rayado ver la cretinez ajena. Me supera. 

Y no se trata de opiniones, por favooooooor, investigad un poco antes de decir "pos yo, me lo creo, pos yo, no", coño. Un poquito nada más. Que no se trata de una opinión, ni un pálpito ni una creencia. Es que es PALMARIO. Por eso quizá se me llevan los demonios.

Disculpa el tono de antes. A ti, y a todos.


----------



## Bimmer (5 Sep 2022)

@Arretranco_70


----------



## Arretranco_70 (5 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> @Arretranco_70



Me estás amenazando? jajajajajajjajaajjajaj

Me tienes localizada, tienes mis datos......yyyyyyyyyy? qué piensas hacer? publicar una foto mía aquí en el foro? ayyyyyyyy, no por Dios, igual no duermo.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (5 Sep 2022)

Por cierto, por si alguien le pudiera interesar

YO NO HE PUBLICADO la dirección, dni y matrícula del coche de un ex juez en este foro o en internet en general. Han sido otros.

Quieres seguir jugando a cosas de mayores, tontaco?

Te lo dije hace mucho tiempo, te lo repito. Razonas y te comportas como un niño. No se si tienes 15 o 35 años. Y no se cuál de las dos cosas me da más lástima.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Sep 2022)

AH1N1 dijo:


> Tú sí que no te enteras de nada. Seguro que tienes hasta la 4ª dosis ya puesta. El expresidente Royuela dice la verdad.



¿Lo has sometido a la prueba del polígrafo?


----------



## Tigershark (5 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> que no lo queréis entender, mecagoendios. Que sí....que son todos basura....acaso digo yo otra cosa? Pero para tragarse el expte royuela hay que estar muy ciego de odio, tener un interés personal o ser muy retrasado. No hay ninguna otra opción.



Pues claro que tengo odio a esos hijos de puta , cuando veo a Zapatero me dan ganas de potar, nunca vi alguien tan cinico vil y retorcido .
El otro día lo vi en un mitin y esta como si le hubieran caído 30 años encima , no sabes el gustazo que me dio , que sufran esos hijos de puta.El psoe desde que tengo uso de razón sólo ha hecho que joder a España , el expediente Royuela es un bendición del cielo para joder a esos cabrones , deberíamos estar todos en ese barco .No entiendo los que defendeis la presunción de inocencia de unos malditos. Sea verdad o mentira el ER a muerte con el , a muerte , y sí llámame tonto útil o lo que te salga de los huevos pero si podemos joderlos aunque ses un poco yo contento.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (5 Sep 2022)

8-7-22
Asesinatos cometidos en dieciocho años por la banda asesina de Mr OK (Mena), desglosados por años, según la RELACIÓN DE ASESINATOS COMETIDOS POR JOSE Mª MENA FISCAL Y SUS COMPLICES. 

FALTAN 312 ASESINATOS QUE ENCONTRÓ 
EL JEFE DE ARCHIVO DE FISCALIA 

1.-RELACIÓN-DE-ASESINATOS-COMETIDOS-POR-JOSE-Mª-MENA-FISCAL-Y-SUS-COMPLICES.pdf 

1990 1
1991 11
1992 10
1993 10(incluido Javier Royuela n° 646)
1994 16
1995 18
1996 14
1997 42
1998 32
1999 24
2000 23
2001 25
2002 31
2003 96
2004 96
2005 185
2006 101
2007 3
2008 1
No consta el año 19
Total 758
-----------
Total relación 758
Indeterminadas/2009 312
Total 1.070


----------



## AH1N1 (5 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> qué malo eres.
> 
> sabes de sobra que no llevo ni una. Pero te gusta provocarme.... buscarme la lengua.
> 
> *ay, como algún día hable con tu mujer.....Dios te libre.*



Seguros que os hacéis buenas amigas. En serio.


----------



## Kill33r (5 Sep 2022)

Si tu IP, se consigue con 2 Bug del servidor


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Debunker (5 Sep 2022)

La primera vez que me leo 6 páginas de este foro y no doy ni un thanks ni posteo nada más allá de este post.

Me ha sorprendido ver que hay mujeres y no pocas, de foreros que yo creía hombres ya que se expresan en femenino.

Con respecto al ER me mantengo en mi opinión anticuada ya que yo creo, como prueba irrefutable en notas manuscritas y vosotros apeláis a las nuevas tecnologías de grabaciones de audios o visuales , eso sí siendo hijos de esas tecnos no os dais cuenta que un audio o una imagen pueden ser perfectamente manipulados , de hecho con más facilidad que una nota manuscrita. 

Dicho lo cual creo en el ER hasta 2006, no creo en todas esas historietas de los topos, de hecho los "topos" se están cachondeando de los Royuelas , supongo que para tirar a la basura lo que hay de verdad en el ER hasta 2006, lo último del zulo de Francia ya me supera , y lo del Líbano para qué, así que abandono el ER, que le den por culo, total vamos a la misma mierda con o sin ER.

Ultimamente me ha dado por informarme de antiguas civilizaciones desaparecidas y en la historia de guerras o los conflictos entre naciones, con intención de bucear en el alma del hombre cuya maldad y crueldad supera la imaginación e incluso lo posible y he llegado a la conclusión que nuestra civilización está llegando a su culmun y trabajamos en nuestra extinción a marchas forzadas, volvemos a la cultura de los druidas con su adoración y múltiples sacrificios humanos a la naturaleza verde, a la cultura del antiguo Egipto o de la India con su adoración a los animales y crueles prácticas, a Babilonia, a Incas y aztecas y a escupir sobre todo lo creado, para otros evolucionado, negando al hombre y a la mujer creando un engendro de sexos, ahora géneros, que no entiende nadie que, es pura esquizofrenia y supera en mucho a Sodoma y Gomorra. En realidad superamos los sacrificios de niños a los que se extraía el corazón para halagar a los dioses, ahora los matamos y usamos sus despojos para el dios dinero y eso por millones como nunca antes. Solo lo vemos distinto porque somos unos malditos hipócritas y la mentira domina nuestras mentes. 

Si pudiéramos oír, a los mínimos decibelios audibles, el sufrimiento y dolor del hombre en este planeta en cada segundo que transcurre en estos momentos, el ruido sería tal que quedaríamos sordos y si viéramos en conjunto ese sufrimiento moríamos de infarto, una tremenda maldad que ni podemos entender y todo eso es imposible sin la colaboración de las masas poblacionales , conscientes o no, y que se manifiestan en las guerras en toda su crueldad donde lo de menos es matar al contrario, sino el estado de terror en toda su expresión más allá de lo imaginable.

estamos fritos y ahora toca a la civilización occidental pagar la parte que le corresponde que es quizás sea la más grande de la historia porque nunca hubo tanta mentira y engaño, ni tanta tecno para hacer el mal con el potencial de destruir toda la vida en el planeta como hay ahora a pesar de los pesares. Después de miles de años de experiencia, no hay otra lectura posible. La triste realidad es que, es igual arriba que abajo, cualquiera de nosotros que llegara al poder lo habría conseguido a base de maldades y una vez conseguido el poder, obraría con la misma maldad o más que la que le llevó al poder. 

Os deseo suerte a los creyentes del ER y al ER, que os vaya bien


----------



## cimarrón (5 Sep 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> 8-7-22
> Asesinatos cometidos en dieciocho años por la banda asesina de Mr OK (Mena), desglosados por años, según la RELACIÓN DE ASESINATOS COMETIDOS POR JOSE Mª MENA FISCAL Y SUS COMPLICES.
> 
> FALTAN 312 ASESINATOS QUE ENCONTRÓ
> ...



En 2006, año de la querella, la organización se corta un poco..


----------



## Kill33r (5 Sep 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> La primera vez que me leo 6 páginas de este foro y no doy ni un thanks ni posteo nada más allá de este post.
> 
> Me ha sorprendido ver que hay mujeres y no pocas, de foreros que yo creía hombres ya que se expresan en femenino.
> 
> ...



Charoinmatrix recontramegadeltaplus


----------



## Bimb0 (5 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


>



Qué obsesión. Qué más os da, si creéis que todo es mentira, por qué tanto empeño en desacreditar? Qué ganáis dando por saco?


----------



## Kill33r (5 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Qué obsesión. Qué más os da, si creéis que todo es mentira, por qué tanto empeño en desacreditar? Qué ganáis dando por saco?



No es lógico ni natural 

O tienen odio o cobran 

O son nombres que salen en el ER, poniendo a todo el entorno a trabajar para derribarlo 

A más Trolls más dinero dono a acodap


----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> No es lógico ni natural
> 
> O tienen odio o cobran
> 
> ...



Tengo odio lo admito me siento estafado y engañado . He creído en el expediente royuela durante 3 años hasta la semana pasada . Estoy despechado


----------



## hurdygurdy (5 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> No es lógico ni natural
> 
> O tienen odio o cobran
> 
> ...



En mi caso no es odio, sino que me divierten las idas de olla de conspiranoicos y magufos. Ojalá cobrara por reírme de esta fauna. Por cierto, aprovecho para ofrecer aquí mis servicios como sicario del R78.


----------



## Kill33r (5 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Tengo odio lo admito me siento estafado y engañado . He creído en el expediente royuela durante 3 años hasta la semana pasada . Estoy despechado



Te comprendo


----------



## Kill33r (5 Sep 2022)

Que maravilla 
liberum ha ganado el acceso de los contratos con farmacéuticas vacunadores 

Y el ministerio se hace un Mena Álvarez
Como si no va la fosa con él 


 

Esta el CNI desbordado


----------



## Kill33r (5 Sep 2022)

Ahora le toca al juez presencia con los originales y que hagan las comisiones rogatorias ...

Esto pita chicas esto va solo


----------



## Existencia insoportable (5 Sep 2022)

Vuelvo a dar mi opinión de novato en el expediente royuela.

Tras ver el documental de Rix ya no me quedan dudas que se trata de un caso real.

Una familia con valores, educación, cultura y con un gran patrimonio con lo cual no tienen que pedir ni mendigar nada a nadie.

Probablemente se esté obviando que los Royuela hubieran tenido un trato privilegiado en el régimen de Franco, y todo ello se vino abajo con el R78. Pero la línea roja la traspasaron al (((presuntamente))) asesinar a Javier Royuela.

Toda la suerte del mundo a Santiago, su hermano, y su señor padre y señora madre. Esto no es una lucha personal y de egos, es una cruzada de David contra Goliat de unas personas que han decidido renunciar a todo (incluida su libertad) para que el pueblo sepa la verdad.


----------



## Kill33r (5 Sep 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> Vuelvo a dar mi opinión de novato en el expediente royuela.
> 
> Tras ver el documental de Rix ya no me quedan dudas que se trata de un caso real.
> 
> ...



Y se juzguen los 2000 asesinatos 

Las cuentas ya está en camino con el juez presencia

Gracias por tus lineas


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Sep 2022)

(610) HOTEL ROOM MATE ÓSCAR, KIKE SARASOLA. ZULO CON ORO, DIAMANTES, DINERO Y DOCUMENTACIÓN. NARCOTRÁFICO - YouTube


----------



## Kill33r (5 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> (610) HOTEL ROOM MATE ÓSCAR, KIKE SARASOLA. ZULO CON ORO, DIAMANTES, DINERO Y DOCUMENTACIÓN. NARCOTRÁFICO - YouTube



El que quiera 100 millones de euros 

Que entre


----------



## Kill33r (5 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Tengo odio lo admito me siento estafado y engañado . He creído en el expediente royuela durante 3 años hasta la semana pasada . Estoy despechado



Ánimo de la indigencia darwinista se sale


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Sep 2022)

que conste que no me creo los nuevos episodios de que tengan la menor posiblidad de conseguir nada de los hotoles de sarasola
aun siendo buena la info ( que me suena a contra inteligencia en el mejor de los casos) pero ahi va.. a ver que cuentan

*HOTEL ROOM MATE ÓSCAR, KIKE SARASOLA. ZULO CON ORO, DIAMANTES, DINERO Y DOCUMENTACIÓN. NARCOTRÁFICO*


LA ESTRATEGIA QUE PROPONE SANTIA ES ESENCIALMENTE RIDICULA

BASICAMENTE "ESCRACHES" CUTRES DE "4 PILLAOS " (por que asi es como se venderia facilmente )

QUE SERIAN FACILMENTE DADOS LA VUELTA Y ACABAR ENCIMA ENTRUYAOS POR ACOSO O CUALQUIER FIGURA

CON ENCABEZADOS O BREVES COMENTARIOS DE PASADA EN MEDIOS, DEL ESTILO : 

_" ELEMENTOS LA ULTRA DERECHA RESIDUAL FRANQUISTA , CONDENADOS EN VARIOS OCASIONES 
EN EL PASADO POR BOMBAS Y ACTOS DE TERRRISMO CON REVISTAS ..SATIRICAS..
ACOSA AL EMPRESARIO ENRIQUE SARASOLA POR HOMBRESESSUAL "_
_"CON ALOCADAS HISTORIAS DE ZULOS SECRETOS DONDE ZP Y ANTONIO SANCHEZ AFIRMARIA, GUARDARIAN LINGOTES DE ORO EN LA PLAZA PEDRO ZEROLO "_




se puede vender FACILISIMO como que son una mafia de extorsionadores que : van extorsionando a diferentes empresarios y rivales en negocioss

bajo la amenaza de mandarles grupos de " patrulleros " a difundir " bulos " y acosar a los empresarios
asi como causar problemas a la imagen y redes profesionales de empresarios como SARASOLA
buscando quizas algun tipo de " impuesto revolucionario" o sencillamente "ajustes de cuenta"

LA HISTORIA SE CONSTRUYE SOLITA

esta a huevito​


----------



## Bimb0 (5 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Si lo que dices fuera cierto, Santiago Royuela se limitaría a hablar del asesinato de su hermano. Santiago no entraría en el resto de casos ni se andaría con las movidas que se anda (discusiones pactadas y autosabotaje).
> 
> 
> Cuando Royuela S.A insiste tanto en la judicialización es porque simpatiza con el R78.



"Discusiones pactadas y autosabotaje"

¿Pero son reales las notas o no? Hay que tomar por tontos, locos o genios del mal a los Royuela por no decir que las notas son falsas?


----------



## Ahna Capri (5 Sep 2022)

No convences al Royuelismo y pretendes convencer a un oficialista?
Chico, eso no te lo compra ni el adicto, ya te lo digo yo.


----------



## Ahna Capri (5 Sep 2022)

Pues no pareces convencer al Royuelismo...algo falla aquí.


----------



## Kolobok (5 Sep 2022)

Van a encontrar las joyas de la Castafiore los porroyuelas en el hotel.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Sep 2022)

*DAROS CUENTA EL NIVEL DE AMEBA PLURICELURAR QUE TIENE LOS SEGUIDORES

 Y EL TIPO DE GILIPOLLECES QUE INTENTAR REALIZAR *

pero lo grave es que luego no dan para mas de verdad. es decir, esto es el super plan .
les van a meter un viaje que ya vereis .. y si no lo hacen, es por que los consideran TAN IRRELEVANTES y DESCALIFICABLES que lo ultimo que les interesa es darles relevancia con una querella por acoso o extorsion

a loro a este surnormal :

 
* Carlos V M B  *
hace 4 horas



> Da igual lo que crean los empleados, lo importante es invadir su espacio, que se sientan presionados



 

* Jose Romero comabella  *
hace 4 horas



> Así es...




....

claro...claroo...


me toca a mi jugar con las otras fichas

y hasta les animo a que vayan pal hotel con pancartas a hacer el surnormal

contrataria dectetives privados que los graben haciendo " PATROLING" de ese

Querella al canto y llamada la televion a que ponga todas las imagines de los

_" frikis de ultra derecha vestigio del franquismo" .

"Mafia de subasteros codenadas en varias ocasiones por agresiones y palizas mafiosas"

" Asi como por falsificaciones " -

que " buscan extorsionar a empresarios de la capital " con acusaciones surrealistas " 
_
_" mandando gente por las redes sociales a acosar a empresarios de la capital " _​


----------



## Ahna Capri (5 Sep 2022)

Hola soy nueva.
¿De que va esto de Royuela y quién es ese chico de los vídeos?
Gràcies.


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Sep 2022)

(625) Santiago Royuela Expediente Royuela En busca y captura por las ÉLITES // Las Grandes Corporaciones - YouTube


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Sep 2022)

Ahna Capri dijo:


> Hola soy nueva.
> ¿De que va esto de Royuela y quién es ese chico de los vídeos?
> Gràcies.



mira este video de arriba...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Sep 2022)

*YO LO HE VISTO ESTE EN CAUSAS SOCIALES ROLLO 15M
EL PERFIL DE "ACTIVISTA" QUE HACE MUCHO PERO LE MOLA MAS PERDER QUE GANAR *

A SANTI LE ENCANTA PERDER

JUEGA SIEMPRE A PERDER

ES COMO LO DE LLEVAR PORROS EN EL TREN ( CON LO FACIL QUE ES LLEVAR CBD POR EJEMPLO)

PUES NO. TIENES QUE IR CON PORROS, FUMARTELOS DONDE TE VEAN. Y PERDER EL TIEMPO EN CAUSAS QUE NO TOCAN

LE MOLA QUE LE PILLEN Y ENTRAR EN MODO MARTIR POR LA CAUSA

en manifestaciones y cosas asi, son los que van a pegar a la policia cuando carga... y luego en vez de correr rapido ( como pueden )
se ponen a correr MUY LENTO SIN NECESIDAD... para dejar que la policia se acerque
y de que estan a pocos pasos... en lugar de empezar a correr

SE TIRAN EL SUELO  asi como haciendo que se caen ...

para que el policia de turno les meta 4 gomazos 

Y ASI ES QUE NO SE PUEDE GANAR. ES DESESPERANTE
​


----------



## hurdygurdy (5 Sep 2022)

Esta historia del hotel y no sé qué relojes no me he enterado de qué va ¿Qué se le ha ocurrido ahora a Torrente 2.0?


----------



## Kill33r (5 Sep 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Esta historia del hotel y no sé qué relojes no me he enterado de qué va ¿Qué se le ha ocurrido ahora a Torrente 2.0?



Ha salido mi vídeo de ayer del hotel Room mate Óscar 

Hoy relevo el turno de noche 
Me estoy depilando y luego baño
Me revitaliza recordar la mili en zapadores madrid


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Ha salido mi vídeo de ayer del hotel Room mate Óscar
> 
> Hoy relevo el turno de noche
> Me estoy depilando y luego baño
> Me revitaliza recordar la mili en zapadores madrid



SI, lo he visto!!!!

ahi ahi!!!!

Mucha suerte Batallon Royuela!!!!!!


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ahna Capri (5 Sep 2022)

El usuario @recontramegadeltaplus es un troll?


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Sep 2022)

*¡¡¡ SEÑOR... SI, SEÑOR !!!*
[/QUOTE]
que sabemos que eres el Doctor Farrerons....


----------



## hurdygurdy (5 Sep 2022)

Follow the money! 







Además le sirve de cortina de humo para desenterrar los cadáveres de la nave ¿Alguien se acuerda de ese otro bombazo que quedó en un pedito inodoro?


----------



## Bimb0 (5 Sep 2022)

Farrerons, Inmatrix y quizá frontera estan por aqui. No digo nombres porque me tienen bloqueao


----------



## Kill33r (5 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Farrerons, Inmatrix y quizá frontera estan por aqui. No digo nombres porque me tienen bloqueao



Están amortizados ..
Muchos de sus seguidores se han unido al ER 

Jijijijij


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Farrerons, Inmatrix y quizá frontera estan por aqui. No digo nombres porque me tienen bloqueao



elgatochipiriflautico seguro que es inmatrix hahahaha


----------



## Kill33r (5 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> elgatochipiriflautico seguro que es inmatrix hahahaha



Mira qué maravilla

Muchos sabemos por qué habla así









Lesmes, presidente del Poder Judicial: “Me opongo a que esta institución se declare en rebeldía respecto a la ley”


El también presidente del Supremo califica de “insostenible e inaceptable” la situación de la justicia




elpais.com


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Sep 2022)

el instituto tavistock no paga a mindundis


----------



## inMatrix (5 Sep 2022)

Yo estoy por aquí desde hace un par de días. No me oculto. He dado me gusta a algunos comentarios.
De momento ya he cumplido. Ahora solo me divierto con este tema. Lo del hotel lleno de dinero, documentos y diamantes es genial. 


Bimb0 dijo:


> Farrerons, Inmatrix y quizá frontera estan por aqui. No digo nombres porque me tienen bloqueao


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Sep 2022)

> elgatochipiriflautico seguro que es inmatrix hahahaha



no no ¿ que necesidad argumental habria ? xD


----------



## cimarrón (5 Sep 2022)

inMatrix dijo:


> Yo estoy por aquí desde hace un par de días. No me oculto. He dado me gusta a algunos comentarios.
> De momento ya he cumplido. Ahora solo me divierto con este tema. Lo del hotel lleno de dinero, documentos y diamantes es genial.


----------



## Bimb0 (5 Sep 2022)

inMatrix dijo:


> Yo estoy por aquí desde hace un par de días. No me oculto. He dado me gusta a algunos comentarios.
> De momento ya he cumplido. Ahora solo me divierto con este tema. Lo del hotel lleno de dinero, documentos y diamantes es genial.



Es más creíble que las promesas de VOX, te pongas como te pongas


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Sep 2022)

Tenemos directo esta noche santi???


----------



## inMatrix (5 Sep 2022)

cimarrón dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1180634



No, Cifra es un pragmático. Si fuese pragmática hubiese pasado de mojarme en el tema cuando lo hice (el canal de Santi tenía entonces 4000 seguidores solo). Yo quedé callada hace año y medio, cuando su canal despegó en serio.
Porque imagino que no creerás que me paga el CNI o similar, ¿no?


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Sep 2022)

Adelante, Difusion o llamaremos a Farrerons!!! 


*17 de septiembre TODOS a la manifestación de Madrid*


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Sep 2022)

inMatrix dijo:


> No, Cifra es un pragmático. Si fuese pragmática hubiese pasado de mojarme en el tema cuando lo hice (el canal de Santi tenía entonces 4000 seguidores solo). Yo quedé callada hace año y medio, cuando su canal despegó en serio.
> Porque imagino que no creerás que me paga el CNI o similar, ¿no?



hey Trinity que pasa!!!


----------



## Kolobok (5 Sep 2022)

La película del expediente Royuela ha pasado de ser American History X, a L.A Confidential, a Goodfellas, a Eyes Wide Shut, y me da a mí que la última va a ser Una Mente Maravillosa.

Gran cinéfilo el Royuela


----------



## Raedero (5 Sep 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> No. Mentiría si te dijera que me creo tonta o no muy lista o mierdas de falsa modestia, pero no. Me creo lista, no voy a decir que no pero sin exageraciones.
> 
> Pero te aseguro que me sobra la mitad de la listeza para ver muy, pero muuuuy de lejos una patraña de semejantes dimensiones. A lo que no doy crédito es que otros no lo vean. Me hacéis sentir lista vosotros, los idiotas. Y perdona. Pero es que se me acaba la paciencia.
> 
> EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA ES UNA MENTIRA TAN GROTESCA, ABSURDA Y SIN PIES NI CABEZA QUE HAY QUE SER MUY, PERO MUY, IMBÉCIL PARA TRAGÁRSELA. Y lo siento, no me gusta ser tan faltona, pero es que a estas alturas se me disiparon todos los buenos modales que pudiera tener.




Recuerdo haber debatido contigo sobre la muerte de gutierrez mellado como hace un año o más. Por aquel entonces ya defendías con ardor que el ER es una farsa y te reconozco que me hiciste cuestionarme algunas cosas.

Y vaya por delante que considero muy legítimo defender lo que uno cree o más bien, cree saber, que es lo verdadero y lo correcto. En la controversia está el avance.

Yo me creo que, al menos, gran parte del expediente es cierto. Hace tiempo que no lo sigo con atención. Ya buceé en su día bastante, como con otros tantos casos, y es de esas cosas que si no son un eje en tu vida, una necesidad, si es por mera afición, provocan un desgaste innecesario y brutal.

Aunque el ER, no fuera cierto en absoluto, me consta, porque no hace falta ser un genio para saberlo, que el sistema está podridísimo y que su funcionamiento esencial es precisamente ese. La extorsión, el asesinato, el chantaje, la mentira, la estafa, la traición. El obscenario.

Ahora.....yo que me lo creo, sigo el tema muy, muy de lejos. No es mi guerra, no directamente al menos. Y no sólo me sorprende, sino que me espanta, que un detractor derroche tantísimo tiempo en tratar de convencer a otros, a mala hostia y sin parar. Es para reflexionar.

Es sólo una impresión.


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Patatas bravas (5 Sep 2022)

inMatrix dijo:


> Yo estoy por aquí desde hace un par de días. No me oculto. He dado me gusta a algunos comentarios.
> De momento ya he cumplido. Ahora solo me divierto con este tema. Lo del hotel lleno de dinero, documentos y diamantes es genial.



Gracias a tu vídeo me salí del expediente royuela. Es como salir de una secta . Me siento estafado durante 3 años por los royuela. Nostra TV in matxix
Deberías tener un directo juntos con los royuela y manifestar todass las dudas del caso royuela


----------



## Paddy McAloon (5 Sep 2022)

Kolobok dijo:


> Van a encontrar las joyas de la Castafiore los porroyuelas en el hotel.



Me parece que te has equivocado de comic, porque en el tuyo sale Goliath repartiendo "caricias".


----------



## inMatrix (6 Sep 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Gracias a tu vídeo me salí del expediente royuela. Es como salir de una secta . Me siento estafado durante 3 años por los royuela. Nostra TV in matxix
> Deberías tener un directo juntos con los royuela y manifestar todass las dudas del caso royuela



Es ese sentimiento justamente. El haber abandonado una secta.
¿Para qué un debate? No tengo ninguna duda de que el ER es una farsa. Nostra que haga lo que considere; por mi parte, espero con ansia a ver quién se presenta el día 15 a declarar. O sea, mi duda es si D. Alberto lo hará o también está fugado.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> "Discusiones pactadas y autosabotaje"
> 
> ¿Pero son reales las notas o no? Hay que tomar por tontos, locos o genios del mal a los Royuela por no decir que las notas son falsas?




Esta letra te parece la de Mena? : 








Las notas hay que dejarlas en un segundo plano, lo que importa es lo que ha ido surgiendo tras la publicación del expediente, como noticias oficiales de Dolores Delgado con millones de euros en paraisos fiscales, su dimisión como fiscal general, por poner unos ejemplos.


Dijo @javvi algo relacionado con las cuentas bancarias de Mena y compañía, dijo algo así como : "Si es falso, a ver quien se atreve a imitarlo" (no recuerdo qué era exactamente ni encuentro ese post), si javvi puede citar el post al que me refiero se agradecería.


Otra cosa, cualquiera que no crea en el ER, puede hacer lo siguiente : 


Puede imitar a los Royuela, subir vídeos a Youtube acusando con nombres y apellidos a políticos, jueces y fiscales de cometer todo tipo de delitos y esperar a ver cuánto tardan en querellarse los acusados, porque igual resulta que no existe el delito de calumnias e injurias. Claro que uno denuncia por calumnias e injurias cuando es inocente y le acusan falsamente, sino no le interesa denunciar ya que esto supondría abrir una investigación.


Sigo poniendo ejemplos aparte del de Dolores Delgado : 


La nave de Leganés. Pero qué cojones es eso de que vaya la policía, vea a una multitud de personas enfrente de la nave diciendo que ahí hay 40 muertos enterrados, y la policia no les haga ni puto caso y les deje con un palmo de narices a los presentes, yéndose del sitio más chulos que un ocho.


Vamos a ver, PERO QUÉ COJONES ES ESO.


Llamadme loco pero yo qué se, si somos policias no corruptos y vemos semejante percal, montamos ahí la de dios con patrullas, pedimos datos de lo que está pasando pero a fuego, si hace falta traemos a Santiago Royuela en pijama a la puta nave a que nos explique qué cojones es el ER y qué está pasando en esa nave, ídem con los dueños de las naves, de ahí no se va ni dios hasta que se esclarezca lo sucedido, se acordona la nave y se monta un control de acceso y salida al polígono que ni en Alcatraz.


Mientras ocurre esta parafernalia policial muy necesaria, paralelamente se abren investigaciones y si toca se desmontan las naves de arriba a abajo para buscar los muertos y otras pruebas de la organización, si no toca se sigue investigando con lupa y aliento en la nuca a los Royuela y a la banda de Mena.


Esto es lo que habría que haber hecho, en vez de eso, lo que hizo la policia fue IRSE para no volver, ni nave acordonada, ni nada de nada.

Por cierto, los dueños de la nave de Leganés no han denunciado a Royuela por la acampada y terribles acusaciones a su lugar de negocio. Curioso, ¿no?


Os invito a hacer lo mismo, montáis un númerito enfrente de una nave y acusáis al dueño con que en su nave hay 40 muertos. ¿Creéis que la policia se va a ir sin más? ¿El dueño de la nave no os va a denunciar por calumnias e injurias, entre otros delitos? Si el dueño no os denuncia será porque las acusaciones no son falsas, y mejor dejarlo pasar porque con una investigación nunca se sabe cómo puede acabar.


Ey, pero que me puedo tirar toda la noche así. 


Vale, lo del facebook de el sargento Ruiz enseñando la cara y el traje de GC tuvo su gracia aunque ahí está la duda, pero la del facebook de Cano Vidal enseñando la cara y todos sus relevantes datos ya no tanta, @inMatrix ¿Se te olvidó en tu vídeo? En tu vídeo te centras en Ruiz del que dijiste que no hay nada, pero en este hilo se filtró el facebook del susodicho, con 11 o 13 amigos y uno de ellos de apellido Peña, todo sea dicho.


Te centraste tanto en Ruiz que olvidaste al sargento Cano Vidal, ese aparece en las notas, y su facebook fue filtrado en este hilo y coincide todos sus datos con los del ER, sale su cara, entre sus datos pone que está en activo trabajando en la Guardia Civil, ojo pues que ahí hay petroleo.


En definitiva, ante estos hechos objetivos, las notas pasan a un segundo plano, ante tales hechos queda demostrado que algo gordo está pasando.


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

inMatrix dijo:


> Es ese sentimiento justamente. El haber abandonado una secta.
> ¿Para qué un debate? No tengo ninguna duda de que el ER es una farsa. Nostra que haga lo que considere; por mi parte, espero con ansia a ver quién se presenta el día 15 a declarar. O sea, mi duda es si D. Alberto lo hará o también está fugado.



Tengo dos barriles de vaginesil en la huerta 

Dame dirección y te los envío gratis charomatrix


----------



## inMatrix (6 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Esta letra te parece la de Mena? :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180679
> 
> ...



Mi vídeo tenía cinco partes (y era el primero de dos) . Solo desarrollé tres partes de este primer vídeo porque me iba a una hora y eso me parece demasiado largo.
La finalidad de este vídeo era que la gente viese que la palabra de Don Alberto es humo. Él decía que si se encontraba un solo dato falso iría al juzgado y lo negaría todo. Lo hice, la ”pistola humeante” era lo de Arimany. En vez de cumplir su palabra, salió cantando . La verdad, no pensé que la jugada me iba a salir tan redonda.
Ahora el sabio ya conoce el valor de las palabras del patriarca: humo. 
Ya presentaré un segundo vídeo cuando lo crea oportuno. Igual ni me hace falta, después del día quince (fecha en la que deben declarar) otros tantos se darán cuenta de que esto es una chirigota,
Saludos. 


Kill33r dijo:


> Tengo dos barriles de vaginesil en la huerta
> 
> Dame dirección y te los envío gratis charomatrix



XD XD XD XD. Mejor guárdalos para ti. Los vas a necesitar.


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

inMatrix dijo:


> Mi vídeo tenía cinco partes (y era el primero de dos) . Solo desarrollé tres partes de este primer vídeo porque me iba a una hora y eso me parece demasiado largo.
> La finalidad de este vídeo era que la gente viese que la palabra de Don Alberto es humo. Él decía que si se encontraba un solo dato falso iría al juzgado y lo negaría todo. Lo hice, la ”pistola humeante” era lo de Arimany. En vez de cumplir su palabra, salió cantando . La verdad, no pensé que la jugada me iba a salir tan redonda.
> Ahora el sabio ya conoce el valor de las palabras del patriarca: humo.
> Ya presentaré un segundo vídeo cuando lo crea oportuno. Igual ni me hace falta, después del día quince (fecha en la que deben declarar) otros tantos se darán cuenta de que esto es una chirigota,
> ...



Tengo 24 años, humedezco como los pistones del Falcon, lo digo para que también te lo huntes en el paladar por lo del aliento a pirámide cerrada 

Fea


----------



## inMatrix (6 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Tengo 24 años, humedezco como los pistones del Falcon, lo digo para que también te lo huntes en el paladar por lo del aliento a pirámide cerrada
> 
> Fea



24 añitos. Entiendo.
Cuando seas mayor te darás cuenta de las bobadas que estás diciendo. 
Saludos.


----------



## Skull & Bones (6 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Tengo 24 años, humedezco como los pistones del Falcon, lo digo para que también te lo huntes en el paladar por lo del aliento a pirámide cerrada
> 
> Fea



OMÁ QUE RICO...


----------



## Bimb0 (6 Sep 2022)

inMatrix dijo:


> Mi vídeo tenía cinco partes (y era el primero de dos) . Solo desarrollé tres partes de este primer vídeo porque me iba a una hora y eso me parece demasiado largo.
> La finalidad de este vídeo era que la gente viese que la palabra de Don Alberto es humo. Él decía que si se encontraba un solo dato falso iría al juzgado y lo negaría todo. Lo hice, la ”pistola humeante” era lo de Arimany. En vez de cumplir su palabra, salió cantando . La verdad, no pensé que la jugada me iba a salir tan redonda.
> Ahora el sabio ya conoce el valor de las palabras del patriarca: humo.
> Ya presentaré un segundo vídeo cuando lo crea oportuno. Igual ni me hace falta, después del día quince (fecha en la que deben declarar) otros tantos se darán cuenta de que esto es una chirigota,
> ...



Arimany no ha demostrado nada, simplemente las notas que se le atribuyen no llevan su firma. Se tienen notas de Mena ordenando que se querelle por esta misma razón. 

No eres seria, pero eso ya lo sabíamos.


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

inMatrix dijo:


> 24 añitos. Entiendo.
> Cuando seas mayor te darás cuenta de las bobadas que estás diciendo.
> Saludos.



Jamás me verás hacer el ridículo fumando y con cara de fregona desgastada en Youtube 

Tengo dignidad y sentido de la vergüenza 

Cuántos gatos tienes?

Cuántos años llevas tomando ansiolíticos?

Estaba bueno el speed cuando tenías mis 24 años?

Fracasada tengo una hija de 2 años


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Arimany no ha demostrado nada, simplemente las notas que se le atribuyen no llevan su firma. Se tienen notas de Mena ordenando que se querelle por esta misma razón.
> 
> No eres seria, pero eso ya lo sabíamos.



Sería?

Pero si es una copia deshechada barata con tara de Macarena Olona

Esos tics esa forma de expresión corporal que grita inconscientemente, "necesito cariño y atención"

Una vida tirada al retrete sin fruto, y lo peor, con un futuro negro como el carcinoma de la frente de José María Mena Álvarez

Que horror haberle visto en aquel vídeo, aún tengo que forzar el sacarla de mi mente

He visto espantapajaros en huertas abandonadas en la transición democrática, con más empaque y salud


----------



## inMatrix (6 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Arimany no ha demostrado nada, simplemente las notas que se le atribuyen no llevan su firma. Se tienen notas de Mena ordenando que se querelle por esta misma razón.
> 
> No eres seria, pero eso ya lo sabíamos.



¿De veras no te has enterado?
La firma es lo de menos, pero falsificada, evidentemente.
Arimany no era director de ese instituto porque ese instituto no se había creado hasta noviembre del 2001.
Todos los informes forenses de los años noventa son falsos. Josep Arimany Manso ha denunciado a Santiago no solo por la firma sino por atribuirle un cargo que no era posible que tuviese.
Santiago Royuela, tras mi vídeo, dijo que esos informes eran FALSOS, jajajaja, pero que respondían a que Arimany tenía miedo de ser descubierto y se lo dijo a Mena, y Mena sustituyó los reales por los falsos. (Tócate las magdalenas..xd).
Dato Objetivo: todos los informes del ER del forense anteriores a 2001 son falsos. Reconocido por Santiago.
Dato Objetivo: si Don Alberto Royuela tuviese palabra, tendría que haber ido al juzgado a renegar del ER.

El resto es cuento. Oh, my god! la “pistola humeante”.


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

inMatrix dijo:


> ¿De veras no te has enterado?
> La firma es lo de menos, pero falsificada, evidentemente.
> Arimany no era director de ese instituto porque ese instituto no se había creado hasta noviembre del 2001.
> Todos los informes forenses de los años noventa son falsos. Josep Arimany Manso ha denunciado a Santiago no solo por la firma sino por atribuirle un cargo que no era posible que tuviese.
> ...



Eres una Charo literal 

Seca 
Odiosa 
Sin fruto
Mediocre 
Abrazagatos 
Y veleta según sople el viento o una inspección de Hacienda


----------



## Bimb0 (6 Sep 2022)

inMatrix dijo:


> ¿De veras no te has enterado?
> La firma es lo de menos, pero falsificada, evidentemente.
> Arimany no era director de ese instituto porque ese instituto no se había creado hasta noviembre del 2001.
> Todos los informes forenses de los años noventa son falsos. Josep Arimany Manso ha denunciado a Santiago no solo por la firma sino por atribuirle un cargo que no era posible que tuviese.
> ...



Pues que se haga pericial caligráfica y se empapele a Santiago, no ves qué fácil?

Tan seguro está Arimany que huyó de Twitter en cuanto le empezaron a mencionar el tema. Será que las mentiras de los Royuela le afectan, es mu sensible


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

Por cierto, te llegará la querella esta semana 

Jojojojo

Las gallinas que entran "likes" por las que salen "gasto abogado"


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Pues que se haga pericial caligráfica y se empapele a Santiago, no ves qué fácil?



No se van a hacer nada, porque todo es cierto 

Logia masónica
Célula narcoterrorista
Sicarios 
Presidiarios excarcelados para cometer crímenes 
Trafico de droga 
Amaño de juicios 
Asesinatos 
Cni sección Pi rematando lo que Ruiz no llegaba


----------



## inMatrix (6 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Pues que se haga pericial caligráfica y se empapele a Santiago, no ves qué fácil?
> 
> Tan seguro está Arimany que huyó de Twitter en cuanto le empezaron a mencionar el tema. Será que las mentiras de los Royuela le afectan, es mu sensible



Te demuestro que el ER es mentira y aún sales con esas.
El quince tienen que declarar por falsificación. Santi huido, el padre ni se sabe.
Lo vamos comentando.


----------



## Bimb0 (6 Sep 2022)

inMatrix dijo:


> Te demuestro que el ER es mentira y aún sales con esas.
> El quince tienen que declarar por falsificación. Santi huido, el padre ni se sabe.
> Lo vamos comentando.



No demuestras nada.Santiago ya mencionó que esas notas se crearon a posteriori.

Presencia mencionó en el último directo con Santi que se les acusa de calumnias, no de falsificación documental, porque de ser así se exigirían periciales y comisiones rogatorias, algo a lo que no se exponen. No hace falta que mientas

Iremos viendo


----------



## CesareLombroso (6 Sep 2022)

inMatrix dijo:


> Te demuestro que el ER es mentira y aún sales con esas.
> El quince tienen que declarar por falsificación. Santi huido, el padre ni se sabe.
> Lo vamos comentando.




Y el mierda del juez farloperro, chorizo, querulante, corrupto e hijo de puta, a ese cuando lo manicomian?


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

inMatrix dijo:


> Te demuestro que el ER es mentira y aún sales con esas.
> El quince tienen que declarar por falsificación. Santi huido, el padre ni se sabe.
> Lo vamos comentando.



Ves como eres tóxica sin familia 

HDLGP ojalá declarasen por falsificación
Es por difamación donde no hay que presentar las pruebas, en lo que tú dices mentirosa, si hay que presentarlas, por eso nadie se querella por falsificación


Menos tu, cuatro pelos, que te llegará ya la querella


----------



## Bimmer (6 Sep 2022)

inMatrix dijo:


> Mi vídeo tenía cinco partes (y era el primero de dos) . Solo desarrollé tres partes de este primer vídeo porque me iba a una hora y eso me parece demasiado largo.
> La finalidad de este vídeo era que la gente viese que la palabra de Don Alberto es humo. Él decía que si se encontraba un solo dato falso iría al juzgado y lo negaría todo. Lo hice, la ”pistola humeante” era lo de Arimany. En vez de cumplir su palabra, salió cantando . La verdad, no pensé que la jugada me iba a salir tan redonda.
> Ahora el sabio ya conoce el valor de las palabras del patriarca: humo.
> Ya presentaré un segundo vídeo cuando lo crea oportuno. Igual ni me hace falta, después del día quince (fecha en la que deben declarar) otros tantos se darán cuenta de que esto es una chirigota,
> ...




No has respondido a los hechos objetivos que he dicho.


@Bimb0 Tampoco ha respondido a estos hechos : 




Bimmer dijo:


> Esta letra te parece la de Mena? :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1180679
> 
> ...


----------



## javvi (6 Sep 2022)

inMatrix dijo:


> ¿De veras no te has enterado?
> La firma es lo de menos, pero falsificada, evidentemente.
> Arimany no era director de ese instituto porque ese instituto no se había creado hasta noviembre del 2001.
> Todos los informes forenses de los años noventa son falsos. Josep Arimany Manso ha denunciado a Santiago no solo por la firma sino por atribuirle un cargo que no era posible que tuviese.



¿Habéis encontrado documentos en los que se diga que Arimany era el director del Instituto de Medicina Forense de Cataluña en 1996? Eso es imposible, ese instituto no existía por entonces. ¿Dónde puedo encontrar esos documentos?


----------



## Bimb0 (6 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Y el mierda del juez farloperro, chorizo, querulante, corrupto e hijo de puta, a ese cuando lo manicomian?



50€


Bimmer dijo:


> No has respondido a los hechos objetivos que he dicho.
> 
> 
> @Bimb0 Tampoco ha respondido a estos hechos :



Esa letra no sé, pero la flecha sí que me recuerda a las de las notas

Poco que comentar, es otro enfoque. A mí me gusta la literalidad de las notas y la lógica de no querellarse, pero a veces nos cegamos tanto que perdemos otras realidades y hechos como los que comentas.

Inmatrix por ejemplo no tendría respuesta para eso, igual que no tiene respuesta a la cuestión de por qué no se querellan todos los que han sido acusados públicamente durante años de crímenes ante miles de personas en Youtube.


----------



## javvi (6 Sep 2022)

Sí, pero sin datos más concretos es como buscar una aguja en un pajar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> ¿Habéis encontrado documentos en los que se diga que Arimany era el director del Instituto de Medicina Forense de Cataluña en 1996? Eso es imposible, ese instituto no existía por entonces. ¿Dónde puedo encontrar esos documentos?



por atras andan en el hilo, yo creo que subi capturas cuando lo debatiamos, pero no estoy seguro

pera...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Sep 2022)

Última edición: 20 Ago 2022

VALE. LO QUE DICE IN THE MATRIX ESTA

ES SI LAS NOTAS QUE APARECEN CITANDO EL " INSTITUTO DE MEDICINA LEGAL DE CATALUñA" 


EN RELIACION A CRIMENES COMETIDOS EN LA DECADA DE LOS AÑOS 90





NO ENCAJARIA POR QUE 



DICHO ORGANISMO DE MEDICINA LEGAL SE CREO EN 2001 Y EL TAL DOCTOR ARIMAIN SERIA DIRECTOR SOLO APARTIR DE 2001 - 2006 
¿ PUEDE QUE HUBIERA OTRO ORGANISMO CON LAS MISMAS FUNCIONES Y NOMBRE PARECIDO? Y QUE EL CREADO EN 2001 SEA UN REBRADING COMO HACE SIEMPRE LOS POLITICOS ?







SE QUE ES COMPLICAO SUSTRARSE EL VICIO DEL " VERSUS" Xd PERO TODO ESTE TRABAJO DE COTEJADO

EN VEZ LUGAR DE CENTRASE EN DESCALIFICARSE O RIDICULIZARSE UNOS A OTROS

SE PODRIA HACER PARA VER DONDE HAY INCOHERENCIAS EN LOS DATOS QUE ENTRAN Y GANAMOS TODOS AL FINAL


SEGUNDO EXACTO



:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

*¿PUEDE SER QUE LAS NOTAS DE LOS 90 QUE LLAMAN DIRECTOR DEL INSTITUTO LEGAL DE MEDICINA FORENSE DE CATALUñA AL DOCTOR ARIMAIN ? ....*
*¿ SE REFIERAN A UNA INSTITUCION PREVIA DE PARECIDO NOMBRE ?*​

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
Por lo que veo por aqui a bote pronto NO. 
es decir : Si existiria la incoherencia y " fallo de Raccord " 






*PUDIERA SER PERO UN POCO CON PINZAS COGIDO. O CASI QUE NO. AUN ASI LOS NOMBRES SON CLARAMENTO DISTINTOS
HASTA DONDE HE PODIDO VER ( NO MUCHO )*​








DECRETO 302-2001, de 20 de noviembre, por el que se crea el Instituto de Medicina Legal de Cataluña.


0: [object Object]. 1: [object Object]




vlex.es





( aun asi no queda claro si Arimian pudiera haber sido director en ambas hipoteticas de parecido nombre)





_______________________________________

Instituto de Medicina Legal ( existo solo a patir de 2001)

DIFIERE EL NOMBRE AUN DE

el Instituto Anatómico Forense de Barcelona ( anterior a 2001 y nombre que deberia aparecer en las notas de Arimain )

_______________________________________






*HAY QUE TENER ENCUENTA QUE CANTIDAD DE OPOSICIONES. TIENE OBSESION
CON CON LAS FECHAS.*

COMO POR EJEMPLO SECRETARIO JUDICIAL.
AUXILIO JUDICIAL
TRAMITACION PROCESAL





asi que muchos funcionarios que hayan pasado las pruebas estan acostumbrados a calcular fechas de preocesos
vaciones, dias habiles
dias naturales
si tal o cual proceso esta en plazo o no. calculado los dias habiles
los plazos establecidos.
por que como sabemos todo esto suele ser importante a efectos admistrativos
asi que hay mucha gente que saltan de ojo estas cosa 



*POSIBLES EXPLICACIONES. NO PARECE PROBABLE QUE HAYAN REHECHO LAS NOTAS. EN MI OPINION CON LOS DATOS ACTUALES *

la posible explicacion de que " es que entre ellos se llaman < Presidente > o < Fiscal Jefe > con años de anteliacion "

por pura inicercia o incluso por verse ya en el cargo que les daran luego

para mi en este caso concreto no tendria peso suficiente, por que es como como llamar " BOSS" a alguien o " JEFE" ...

una cosa es llamar a alguien por la inercia de la costumbre. y otra cosa es otorgarle un cargo largo de escribir, de un organismo que se creara años despues.
Eso no encaja mucho a ningun nivel
y es una vulnerabilidad del relato , bastante fuerte.

OTRA COSA ES QUE APAREZCAN DATOS COMO HUELLAS. O LAS CUENTAS BANCARIAS O COSASI ASI.
y estos fallos de raccord pasen a un segundo plano
Pero si es un tema a tener en cuenta





​


----------



## cimarrón (6 Sep 2022)

inMatrix dijo:


> No, Cifra es un pragmático. Si fuese pragmática hubiese pasado de mojarme en el tema cuando lo hice (el canal de Santi tenía entonces 4000 seguidores solo). Yo quedé callada hace año y medio, cuando su canal despegó en serio.
> Porque imagino que no creerás que me paga el CNI o similar, ¿no?



Cifra no es pragmático, pero cree serlo al pactar con el sistema. Cifra quiere dejar de sufrir, dejar de sentir miedo. Y no le vale con saborear el bistec y disfrutar de una vida exitosa dentro de una simulación. Por eso pide que le borren la memoria, que le reseteen para no recordar como es la realidad fuera de la simulación y no cargar con la mala conciencia de su traición, su debilidad y la sensación de no estar a la altura de sus compañeros en una lucha que da por perdida ante la aparente omnipotencia del sistema. Sin duda un personaje interesante que aporta realismo a la trama.

Yo no creo nada, no soy creyente, pero no me falta imaginación. Es posible que haya sido suficiente con el relato, en tono condescendiente, de un agente smith caracterizado como emisario de una facción "antisistema" del propio sistema.

Exterior noche. Smith y Trinidad caminan muy juntos con paso tranquilo. Trinidad interrumpe de nuevo a Smith con una nueva pregunta, Smith se para con pose solemne y mirando fijamente a los ojos de Trinidad le dice con serenidad y esbozando una sonrisa complice: -Trini, Ruiz no existe..
Trinidad sigue sin saber que es verdad y que no, pero ya no le importa. Fingir haber entendido la trama es su refugio y se siente aliviada.


----------



## Sdenka (6 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> ¿Habéis encontrado documentos en los que se diga que Arimany era el director del Instituto de Medicina Forense de Cataluña en 1996? Eso es imposible, ese instituto no existía por entonces. ¿Dónde puedo encontrar esos documentos?



No javvi, no han econtrado nada. Simplemente se ha vuelto a hablar del tema de Arimany y el descuadre de fechas con respecto al IMLC porque ahora, un año y medio después de que Santiago desvelara esa grieta mostrando la denuncia del doctor en el canal, inMatrix ha publicado un video opinando que el ER es una farsa de principio a fin, exponiendo este tema de Arimany como principal argumento para sostener su hipótesis. En resumen, que no hay ninguna novedad.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> 50€
> 
> Esa letra no sé, pero la flecha sí que me recuerda a las de las notas
> 
> ...



La letra que he puesto es de Acodap, de este vídeo : 




A mi me parece una letra muy parecida a la de las notas del expediente pero claro, no tengo ni idea de caligrafía y no me parece la panacea esto de las periciales caligráficas, aunque puede haber profesionales que sepan identificar detalles que marquen la diferencia.


Cierto, es otro enfoque que muestra realidades y hechos que se han pasado por alto pero que están ahí, por eso por ejemplo @inMatrix no tiene respuesta sobre lo que he dicho de la nave de Leganés y sobre lo de Cano Vidal.


Y esto es lo bueno de los debates sanos que los notas de los CM y demás ralea oscura impiden en este nuestro hilo, lo bueno es que Inmatrix exprese una visión personal del ER que al conocerla yo me haga decir lo que he dicho sobre la nave de Leganés y Cano Vidal.


Por cierto @javvi agradecería tu opinión sobre el post que te dejé y si podrias por favor citar el post tuyo al que me refiero en ese post y que no encuentro.


----------



## javvi (6 Sep 2022)

Sdenka dijo:


> No javvi, no han econtrado nada. Simplemente se ha vuelto a hablar del tema de Arimany y el descuadre de fechas con respecto al IMLC porque ahora, un año y medio después de que Santiago desvelara esa grieta mostrando la denuncia del doctor en el canal, inMatrix ha publicado un video opinando que el ER es una farsa de principio a fin, exponiendo este tema de Arimany como principal argumento para sostener su hipótesis. En resumen, que no hay ninguna novedad.



Estaba esperando la respuesta de ella, porque tengo una sospecha de por dónde pueden ir los tiros. Algo en lo que además tú tienes mucho que ver. Esperaré a ver si nos lee, y nos da esos datos en los que se basa para señalar el descuadre de fechas.


----------



## javvi (6 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Por cierto @javvi agradecería tu opinión sobre el post que te dejé y si podrias por favor citar el post tuyo al que me refiero en ese post y que no encuentro.



No, no puedo. Estoy en modo sueco loco.


----------



## javvi (6 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> No, no puedo. Estoy en modo sueco loco.



Que tiene diversas variantes: sueco haciéndose el loco, loco haciéndose el sueco, loco haciéndose el sueco loco, sueco haciéndose el loco sueco, etc.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> * Esperaré a ver si nos lee, y nos da esos datos en los que se basa para señalar el descuadre de fechas.*



↓
Última edición: 20 Ago 2022




NOTAS QUE APARECEN CITANDO EL " INSTITUTO DE MEDICINA LEGAL DE CATALUñA" 
EN RELACION A CRIMENES COMETIDOS EN LA DECADA DE LOS AÑOS 90






NO ENCAJARIA POR QUE 



DICHO ORGANISMO DE MEDICINA LEGAL SE CREO EN 2001 Y EL TAL DOCTOR ARIMAIN SERIA DIRECTOR SOLO APARTIR DE 2001 - 2006 
¿ PUEDE QUE HUBIERA OTRO ORGANISMO CON LAS MISMAS FUNCIONES Y NOMBRE PARECIDO? Y QUE EL CREADO EN 2001 SEA UN REBRADING COMO HACE SIEMPRE LOS POLITICOS ?







SE QUE ES COMPLICAO SUSTRARSE EL VICIO DEL " VERSUS" Xd PERO TODO ESTE TRABAJO DE COTEJADO

EN VEZ LUGAR DE CENTRASE EN DESCALIFICARSE O RIDICULIZARSE UNOS A OTROS

SE PODRIA HACER PARA VER DONDE HAY INCOHERENCIAS EN LOS DATOS QUE ENTRAN Y GANAMOS TODOS AL FINAL


SEGUNDO EXACTO



:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

*¿PUEDE SER QUE LAS NOTAS DE LOS 90 QUE LLAMAN DIRECTOR DEL INSTITUTO LEGAL DE MEDICINA FORENSE DE CATALUñA AL DOCTOR ARIMAIN ? ....*
*¿ SE REFIERAN A UNA INSTITUCION PREVIA DE PARECIDO NOMBRE ?*​

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
Por lo que veo por aqui a bote pronto NO. 
es decir : Si existiria la incoherencia y " fallo de Raccord " 






*PUDIERA SER PERO UN POCO CON PINZAS COGIDO. O CASI QUE NO. AUN ASI LOS NOMBRES SON CLARAMENTO DISTINTOS
HASTA DONDE HE PODIDO VER ( NO MUCHO )*​








DECRETO 302-2001, de 20 de noviembre, por el que se crea el Instituto de Medicina Legal de Cataluña.


0: [object Object]. 1: [object Object]




vlex.es





( aun asi no queda claro si Arimian pudiera haber sido director en ambas hipoteticas de parecido nombre)





_______________________________________

Instituto de Medicina Legal ( existo solo a patir de 2001)

DIFIERE EL NOMBRE AUN DE

el Instituto Anatómico Forense de Barcelona ( anterior a 2001 y nombre que deberia aparecer en las notas de Arimain )

_______________________________________






*HAY QUE TENER ENCUENTA QUE CANTIDAD DE OPOSICIONES. TIENE OBSESION
CON CON LAS FECHAS.*

COMO POR EJEMPLO SECRETARIO JUDICIAL.
AUXILIO JUDICIAL
TRAMITACION PROCESAL





asi que muchos funcionarios que hayan pasado las pruebas estan acostumbrados a calcular fechas de preocesos
vaciones, dias habiles
dias naturales
si tal o cual proceso esta en plazo o no. calculado los dias habiles
los plazos establecidos.
por que como sabemos todo esto suele ser importante a efectos admistrativos
asi que hay mucha gente que saltan de ojo estas cosa 



*POSIBLES EXPLICACIONES. NO PARECE PROBABLE QUE HAYAN REHECHO LAS NOTAS. EN MI OPINION CON LOS DATOS ACTUALES *

la posible explicacion de que " es que entre ellos se llaman < Presidente > o < Fiscal Jefe > con años de anteliacion "

por pura inicercia o incluso por verse ya en el cargo que les daran luego

para mi en este caso concreto no tendria peso suficiente, por que es como como llamar " BOSS" a alguien o " JEFE" ...

una cosa es llamar a alguien por la inercia de la costumbre. y otra cosa es otorgarle un cargo largo de escribir, de un organismo que se creara años despues.
Eso no encaja mucho a ningun nivel
y es una vulnerabilidad del relato , bastante fuerte.

OTRA COSA ES QUE APAREZCAN DATOS COMO HUELLAS. O LAS CUENTAS BANCARIAS O COSASI ASI.
y estos fallos de raccord pasen a un segundo plano
Pero si es un tema a tener en cuenta





​


----------



## Bimmer (6 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> No, no puedo. Estoy en modo sueco loco.




Fue lo que percibí.




javvi dijo:


> Que tiene diversas variantes: sueco haciéndose el loco, loco haciéndose el sueco, loco haciéndose el sueco loco, sueco haciéndose el loco sueco, etc.




Es usted un cachondo mental.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Sep 2022)

*FALLO DE RACCORD *









10 años ( creo ) son muchos años para estar "anticipando" y usando material de un Instituto que se formaria casi una decada despues
Si fuera por que en la METAMAFIA - Logias - Organizacion hubieran decidido que ya se hablara del Arimay en terminos de " Director" de tal instituto de futura creacion...
podria pasar si fuera unos pocos meses antes.
1 año - 2 años a lo sumo antes.
¿Pero casi una decada antes ? - ridiculo - no es practico- no obedece a ninguna razon logica - ni si quiera "psico magica " o ritualistica o de nada
Tampoco parece muy logico lo de " rehacer las notas" para " quitar ciertas cosas pero que la organizacion pudiera seguir teniendo controlado a Arimay " .
es totalmente absurdo. antes que hacer semajante gilipollez y tirarse ahi perdiendo el tiempo rescribiendo notitias
sencillmamente le exigirian alguna otra manera de poder ser chantajeado de la manera que fuera
mediante un ritual o mediante otra prueba. tardarian mucho menos y el efecto seria el mismo. no tiene sentido


----------



## javvi (6 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Fue lo que percibí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora en serio: te pasas la vida pidiéndome que investigue esto, que investigue lo otro. Para una vez que te pido yo un favor: que me expliques eso del twitter, que ando descolgado y no me entero, me dices que si me hago el sueco, o me hago el loco. Mira, no le puedes pedir peras al olmo. Di que no te da la gana hacer favores, aunque no tienes problema en pedirlos, y ya está, acabamos antes.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Ahora en serio: te pasas la vida pidiéndome que investigue esto, que investigue lo otro. Para una vez que te pido yo un favor: que me expliques eso del twitter, que ando descolgado y no me entero, me dices que si me hago el sueco, o me hago el loco. Mira, no le puedes pedir peras al olmo. Di que no te da la gana hacer favores, aunque no tienes problema en pedirlos, y ya está, acabamos antes.



No recuerdo nada de tuiter 
si no tengo tuiter xD


----------



## javvi (6 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> No recuerdo nada de tuiter
> si no tengo tuiter xD



Me dirigía a Bimmer. 

De todos modos, vaya cosas más raras que haces, no me está dejando citar tu poste anterior. Respondo en el siguiente poste, que me va a llevar un tiempo.


----------



## cimarrón (6 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> No recuerdo nada de tuiter
> si no tengo tuiter xD



Ala a tomar por culo la multicuenta.


----------



## javvi (6 Sep 2022)

@elgatochimpliflinguir Vamos a suponer que @inMatrix se refería a ese documento que aportas tú. A ese, o a alguno del mismo tipo. Si @inMatrix no se refería a esto, pues que lo diga ella misma , y que nos informe de qué va la cosa.

Tomemos este caso (482), el de Doña María del Carmen Salvador Bañeras (o Bañeres), que descanse en paz.

Efectivamente: Doña Carmen, según la partida de defunción, fallece a las 11:30 del 25 de junio de 1996. Cuando todavía no existía el Instituto de Medicina Forense de Cataluña, que fundó y fue su primer director Josep Arimany Manso.

Hace muchas, muuuchas páginas, cuando todavía nos encontrábamos en la primera temporada, la propia Inmatrix se dejó caer por este hilo. Vino, saludó y se prestó a resolver dudas. Pero debe ser un culo inquieto, porque el forero @Sdenka le hizo una pregunta, lo vemos en la página en cuestión:






Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


MANUEL GUTIERREZ MELLADO Nota de Mena a Ruiz: Parece ser que el general descontento de cómo está la situación militar en el país respecto a temas como el terrorismo. está apostando por la creación de una junta militar que una vez constituida decidirá cual sería el régimen político más idóneo...




www.burbuja.info





La respuesta de Inmatrix fue:

_Lo he consultado. En cuanto me respondan te digo._​_Bien visto, por cierto._​
Y si te he visto, no me acuerdo. Hasta hoy, o hacer un par de días. Si Inmatrix hubiese sido un poco más paciente, habría seguido el debate que se produjo a partir de la pregunta de Sdenka: el de las varias capas y quizá se lo hubiera pensado dos veces antes de atacar por ahí.

No está nada claro que los sellos que se ven en el escaneado estuviesen en el presunto original. Lo que vemos en el escaneado es el resultado de varias capas, que el equipo de los Royuela va añadiendo sobre el original, sobre la fotocopia del original, hasta lo que vemos escaneado en la página javierroyuelasamit.

No voy a reproducir el debate entero, el que quiera que lo lea, lo verá entre bronca y bronca.

No me parece bien, ni mal, que Inmatrix haya cambiado de opinión, yo también lo he hecho, aunque no descarto que una buena parte del ER sea verdadera. Pero no se puede ir revoloteando tanto. Hay que pararse un poco en los detalles.

Si Inmatrix se refería a otra cosa totalmente distinta a la que aquí hemos discutido, que haga uso de su turno.


----------



## javvi (6 Sep 2022)

Otra cuestión, Mena ya era Fiscal General de Cataluña en 1996. Le nombraron en junio. Recuerdo que los ejemplos de @Sdenka eran de finales del año: noviembre y diciembre.









El Gobierno nombra a Mena fiscal Jefe de Cataluña tras cinco meses de espera


Finalmente ha sido el Gobierno del Partido Popular el que ha destinado a José María Mena a la jefatura de la fiscalía del Tribunal Superior de Cataluñ




elpais.com


----------



## Bimmer (6 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Ahora en serio: te pasas la vida pidiéndome que investigue esto, que investigue lo otro. Para una vez que te pido yo un favor: que me expliques eso del twitter, que ando descolgado y no me entero, me dices que si me hago el sueco, o me hago el loco. Mira, no le puedes pedir peras al olmo. Di que no te da la gana hacer favores, aunque no tienes problema en pedirlos, y ya está, acabamos antes.





Sinceramente pensé que me estabas tomando el pelo, y lo sigo pensando porque con la de trolls que hay en el hilo no veas, pero en el caso que me haya equivocado te pido disculpas por lo que ha pasado.


Lo del twittero era un post en el que te mencioné y que tuviste que ver a no ser que se te pasara, este es el post en el que hablo del twittero :




Bimmer dijo:


> Como bien dices en otro post, yo tampoco me he creído las discusiones que ha tenido Santiago con la gente, de hecho a mi no me ha colado ni una. ¿Por qué no? Porque eso que ha hecho son el mismo tipo de movida que las balas en el sobre de correos dirigidas a Pablo Iglesias, y al ser ese mismo tipo de movidas, pienso que el creador de esas movidas es el mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aquí un resumen del post :




Bimmer dijo:


> La pillada es que Santiago Royuela usó una imagen para la miniatura del vídeo creada por ese twittero cuando este no era conocido, le seguían 4 gatos y casualmente lo publicitaron en TV en Cuatro.
> 
> 
> Ese mismo twittero 2 años después de eso está continuamente atacando al ER y a Santiago Royuela, manteniendo discusiones con él, todo esto apunta a que ese twittero trabaja en el mismo equipo que los Royuela, las discusiones son pactadas, el ER no tiene detractores reales.




Aún más resumido : Los Royuela se sabotean así mismos.


----------



## javvi (6 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Sinceramente pensé que me estabas tomando el pelo, y lo sigo pensando porque con la de trolls que hay en el hilo no veas, pero en el caso que me haya equivocado te pido disculpas por lo que ha pasado.
> 
> 
> Lo del twittero era un post en el que te mencioné y que tuviste que ver a no ser que se te pasara, este es el post en el que hablo del twittero :
> ...



No pasa nada, ya lo leeré después de comer. Tampoco necesitas lo que dije yo, lo que dices tú es lo mismo, pero con tus palabras. Da igual, en esencia es lo mismo.


----------



## Bimmer (6 Sep 2022)

Gracias al post de @javvi en el que por cierto @Sdenka está al tanto de todos los detalles :




javvi dijo:


> @elgatochimpliflinguir Vamos a suponer que @inMatrix se refería a ese documento que aportas tú. A ese, o a alguno del mismo tipo. Si @inMatrix no se refería a esto, pues que lo diga ella misma , y que nos informe de qué va la cosa.
> 
> Tomemos este caso (482), el de Doña María del Carmen Salvador Bañeras (o Bañeres), que descanse en paz.
> 
> ...




He repasado la página 359 en la que me he encontrado este post de @inMatrix :




inMatrix dijo:


> Gracias por tus palabras.
> Explico lo del vídeo:
> Una tarde alguien “de mucho peso” me llama, me da la información y me dice que le urge que haga un video de ello. Lo compongo rápidamente y por la noche lo publico. Al día siguiente, sobre las 11h. otro alguien “de mucho peso” me envía un whatsapp diciendo que borre ese vídeo inmediatamente. Al minuto lo quité.
> Tiempo después, hablando con ese otro alguien “de mucho peso” entendí que debía haberlo consultado también con él y le pedí disculpas.
> ...




Yo soy un poco lento y no lo he entendido todo, si pudieras hablar de esto más detalladamente te lo agradecería.


¿Uno era Alberto o un hermano de Santi y el otro era Santiago?


Creo que ese vídeo tuyo era sobre que la GC entró en el chalet de un hermano de Santiago y les dejaron la casa hecha un cuadro, y creo que se llevaron algo.


Si ese vídeo lo borraste es porque ahí había mucha chicha, mucho de donde rascar, quizás una pieza clave para entender el ER porque de lo contrario no lo habrías borrado.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Otra cuestión, Mena ya era Fiscal General de Cataluña en 1996. Le nombraron en junio. Recuerdo que los ejemplos de @Sdenka eran de finales del año: noviembre y diciembre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ya bueno.. unos meses vale

un par de años... ? = > vale por que son muy masones y metamafiosos y se las saben todas y dentro de dos años le van a montar el chiringuito hecho e media a uno de los suyos === > VAALE






PERO COÑO ==== > * NO 1 DECADA ANTES *   








sobre todo por que no tiene sentido para la propia organizacion a ningun nivel. ¿ de que les serviria usar referencias a organismos creandos en el futuro dentro de 10 años ? ===> NO LES SIRVE DE NADA

es simplemente un ERROR DE RACCORD


----------



## Fabs (6 Sep 2022)

inMatrix dijo:


> Es ese sentimiento justamente. El haber abandonado una secta.
> ¿Para qué un debate? No tengo ninguna duda de que el ER es una farsa. Nostra que haga lo que considere; por mi parte, espero con ansia a ver quién se presenta el día 15 a declarar. O sea, mi duda es si D. Alberto lo hará o también está fugado.



Yo creía al principio, claro, era tal la cantidad de documentos e info y tan mal ordenada su presentación que uno les confiere el beneficio de la duda. Ví el docu de Rix y lo dí por bueno al punto que tomé a frontera por un bocazas en busca de notoriedad por meterse con Santi. Luego escuché el podcast de Colin contigo y Frontera y empezé a ver vídeos como el tuyo o el de Nostra TV que me hicieron ver la luz. Mención especial a Farrerons que lo vió venir desde el principio y con lo cabezón que es cuando se mete de cabeza en algo es impresionante, ha sido la puntilla final.

Gracias por tu rectificación y amor a la verdad.

expediente royuela

Expediente Torrente capitaneado por Homer simplón. Cuando la realidad supera la ficción.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Sep 2022)

no no
pero aqui nadia esta diciendo que "SEA TODO FALSO"

yo tengo esperanza en los numeros de cuenta y ver si los certificados corresponden a cuentas reales


son eso aun se pueden hacer cosas

AQUI NADIE ESTA DICIENDO AL MENOS YO QUE " SEA TODO FALSO"

YO SI CREO QUE SI NO TIENE BUENA PARTE DE VERDADES , SE APROXIMA BASTANTE

OTRA COSA ES YA EL COMO SE ESTE PRESENTANDO EL PROBLEMA DE LA CORRUPCION Y LAS METAMAFIAS


CON FALLOS DE RACCORD O NO
EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA SI ES UNA

*DEATH NOTE *

*A esta faccion de las METAMAFIAS en España *
*Por que sea real o invent o medio medio. esta claro que van a por ellos por el cambio de modelo 
Por que este modelo de Mafias y este modelo de Estado | Judicatura | empresariado | Masonariado .... 
en un mundo de hiper vigilancia | blockchain | IA | drones | smart contracts | bid data | nano tecnologioa inyectable .... etc ... 

ya no aporta 




*​


----------



## Sdenka (6 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Estaba esperando la respuesta de ella, porque tengo una sospecha de por dónde pueden ir los tiros. Algo en lo que además tú tienes mucho que ver. Esperaré a ver si nos lee, y nos da esos datos en los que se basa para señalar el descuadre de fechas.



Los datos en los que se basa para señalar el descuadre de fechas los explica en su video y son los mismos que yo le expuse en su día cuando le pregunté por ese tema. De hecho ella explica que esa información se la pasaron en el foro, lo cual es cierto, pero conviene aclarar (ya que ella lo omite) que fue el propio Santiago el que desveló intencionadamente esa grieta al mostrar la denuncia del doctor en el canal. 

Ya si ella siguió el debate de las varias capas o no, es otra cuestión a la que no ha hecho referencia en su video de crítica del ER. Por eso te dije que, al menos de momento, no hay ninguna novedad con respecto al tema de Arimany. @inMatrix corrígeme si me equivoco por favor.



javvi dijo:


> No me parece bien, ni mal, que Inmatrix haya cambiado de opinión, yo también lo he hecho, aunque no descarto que una buena parte del ER sea verdadera. Pero no se puede ir revoloteando tanto. Hay que pararse un poco en los detalles.



El problema es que, como dice Peritta, la gente no lee.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (6 Sep 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Recuerdo haber debatido contigo sobre la muerte de gutierrez mellado como hace un año o más. Por aquel entonces ya defendías con ardor que el ER es una farsa y te reconozco que me hiciste cuestionarme algunas cosas.
> 
> Y vaya por delante que considero muy legítimo defender lo que uno cree o más bien, cree saber, que es lo verdadero y lo correcto. En la controversia está el avance.
> 
> ...



pues es una impresión muy, pero que muy equivocada. Como otras cosas que mencionas.

parece que das a entender que yo llevo aquí desde el año pasado full time debatiendo a mala ostia contra todo bicho viviente sobre algo que opino que es una gilipollez para gente de pocas luces y muchas tragaderas.

pues no. He entrado muy pocas veces. Eso sí, cuando entro, entro. Y reconozco que cuando veo la estulticia, no me puedo contener. Probablemente habré entrado al trapo en este último año que mencionas una o dos veces. Por un par de días cada vez.

Y esta última vez ha sido por uno me ha mencionado y me ha llegado el llamado, que yo bien en el olvido les tenía.

Pero oye, ya me extraña que no te creas el ER con lo cargadito de prejuicios que vas.


----------



## javvi (6 Sep 2022)

Sdenka dijo:


> Los datos en los que se basa para señalar el descuadre de fechas los explica en su video y son los mismos que yo le expuse en su día cuando le pregunté por ese tema. De hecho ella explica que esa información se la pasaron en el foro, lo cual es cierto, pero conviene aclarar (ya que ella lo omite) que fue el propio Santiago el que desveló intencionadamente esa grieta al mostrar la denuncia del doctor en el canal.
> 
> Ya si ella siguió el debate de las varias capas o no, es otra cuestión a la que no ha hecho referencia en su video de crítica del ER. Por eso te dije que, al menos de momento, no hay ninguna novedad con respecto al tema de Arimany. @inMatrix corrígeme si me equivoco por favor.
> 
> ...



Los documentos están llenas de palabras y textos que son, evidentemente, añadidos en las fotocopias que están manejando. Los originales se supone que sólo los tocan con guantes de plástico. No es porque los están manipulando, es porque los están clasificando. Ya ni entro si los presuntos originales son verdaderos, o manipulados. Aquí unos cuantos:

-Archívese. Sin mandamiento judicial, ni policial, ni forense.
-Documentación trasladada a la clínica abortiva Dr Morín (calle Dalmases).
-Copia.
-Transcripción del documento hecho a mano.

Nada nos indica que el recuadro donde dice Instituto de Medicina Legal. C/ Balmes, etc no sea otro añadido más de los Royuela para clasificar los documentos. Yo por ahí no seguiría, la probabilidad de que eso pertenezca a la capa añadida por los Royuela es muy alta, más que pertenezca al presunto original de Arimany.


----------



## Borraska (6 Sep 2022)

Comparto la opinión de D. javii, no me extrañaría en absoluto que el membrete del Instituto de Medicina Legal sea un añadido de los Royuela sobre la nota original con la intención de darle mayor credibilidad a la nota de cara a su difusión y cometiendo un error de bulto que ahora se ha convertido en el mejor argumento en contra del ER.

El ansia por otorgar credibilidad a las notas puede haberles hecho cometer errores. Lo cierto es que el procedimiento judicial del Dr. Arimany (o como cojones se escriba) sigue totalmente paralizado, lo cual me lleva a pensar que algo de cierto tiene que haber, o bien las notas o bien las cuentas bancarias de los fiscales o ambas cosas.


----------



## Skull & Bones (6 Sep 2022)

(657) VICEPRESIDENTE DE LA COMISIÓN EUROPEA, JOSEP BORRELL, PERTENECE A UNA ORGANIZACIÓN NARCOTERRORISTA - YouTube


----------



## javvi (6 Sep 2022)

Borraska dijo:


> Comparto la opinión de D. javii, no me extrañaría en absoluto que el membrete del Instituto de Medicina Legal sea un añadido de los Royuela sobre la nota original con la intención de darle mayor credibilidad a la nota de cara a su difusión y cometiendo un error de bulto que ahora se ha convertido en el mejor argumento en contra del ER.
> 
> El ansia por otorgar credibilidad a las notas puede haberles hecho cometer errores. Lo cierto es que el procedimiento judicial del Dr. Arimany (o como cojones se escriba) sigue totalmente paralizado, lo cual me lleva a pensar que algo de cierto tiene que haber, o bien las notas o bien las cuentas bancarias de los fiscales o ambas cosas.



Me puedo equivocar, pero yo creo que ni siquiera hay mala intención. Son notas que van poniendo para clasificar miles de documentos, 
No es tan fácil ordenar todo eso. O no, quién sabe?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Sep 2022)

Borraska dijo:


> El ansia por otorgar credibilidad a las notas puede haberles hecho cometer errores. Lo cierto es que el procedimiento judicial del Dr. Arimany (o como cojones se escriba) sigue totalmente paralizado, lo cual me lleva a pensar que algo de cierto tiene que haber, o bien las notas o bien las cuentas bancarias de los fiscales o ambas cosas.



eso es otro detalla a tener en cuenta.
pero eso lo sabemos por santi.
No es que sea Palabra de Dios
Igual mañana mismo lo llaman y se folletean judicialmente y aqui paz y despues gloria


HAY QUE TENER EN CUENTA TAMBIEN EL FACTOR " INTRODUCIR LA EVIDENCIA "


es decir, yo siempre del minunto 1, habia pensando las famosas notas seria en realidad

*A) ESCUCHAS y / o SEGUIMIENTOS*

_Palantir - Five / Ten Eyes - Carnivore - Stellar Wind - _



The program's activities involved data mining of a large database of the communications of American citizens,
* including e-mail communications, telephone conversations, financial transactions, and Internet activity.*









Stellar Wind, Prism,EvilOlive,ShellTrumpet, US massive surveillance


Stellar Wind, Prism,EvilOlive, ShellTrumpet are the names of some of the US massive surveillance programs revealed recently by the press … The Guardian published new uncomfortable documents that revealed another surveillance program dubbed Stellar Wind that was started in 2001, after the tragic...



securityaffairs.co












Stellar Wind - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






y que todo lo de las notas era un "invento" para poder ----> " LEGALIZAR" las escuchas "" ilegales "" haciendolas "legales" en forma de "notas interceptadas " legalmente

ademas tambien de paso cubrir las fuentes y medios por los que se habrian realizado
Nivel agencia de 3 letras
Pudiendo asi ser utillizadas en una "judializacion" sin



*B) luego fui al reves, convenciendome de que podrian ser mejor lo de las NOTAS PIZZINI









*








Trattativa Stato-mafia. Ecco la ricetta per creare pizzini patacca e diventare famosi come Ciancimino - Tempi


Mentre sul romanzesco processo palermitano si prepara a testimoniare niente meno che Napolitano, esce un pamphlet che dimostra con ironia l'infondatezza della prova regina: il presunto papello con le richieste di Riina alle istituzioni




www.tempi.it






Por que me empezo a parecer mas razonable que , estas metamafias confinaran mas en los sistemas de notas escritas copiados a logias o mafias antiquisimas.
con sistemas ultra basicos que dependen de la confianza entre los miembros, sin terceras partes tecnologicas

que no los medios digitales, que se presuponen intervendios por defecto. maxime cuando como vemos algunos son directores de servicios de inteligencia








*3 ) Y AHORA YA NO SE QUE PENSAR. POR QUE VES TANTO AMATEURISMO IMPULSIVO. COMO LAS GANAS DE PERDER SI O SI
CON LO DE LOS 3 SUPUESTOS ZULOS QUE NO SON CAPACES DE ASALTAR. QUE NO SE QUE PENSAR *

Llegados a ese punto te das cuenta que NO HAY NIVEL de " inteligencia" o de obtencio de datos o que valga
que lo fian todo a " la difusion en redes sociales" y "la masa" , "la gente" que "lo movera todo"


*y eso no va pasar . es por diseño de la socieded actual . punto*

estar sumando videos esperando que ni " la masa" .... "ni la gente" .... ni escandalo ninguno que se monte ...
vaya a hacer que se mueva algo ..... "haga las cosas solas" .. tiene mucho sentido


todo lo mas ( mejor de los casos ) se llegaria a " TABLAS" con "El Regimen" : donde se aparcarian los casos judiciales
los royuela quedarian como unos franquistas que intentaron no se que, que no les salio y bla bla bla
y el asunto se iria olvidando

Y si intentan montar escandelaras como ir a lo de los hoteles a meter bulla, tienen todas las papeletas que se les vuelva encontra


LO DE LOS NUMEROS DE CUENTA Y CERTIFICADOS BANCARIOS : SI SON AUTENTICOS, ESO PARECE QUE PUEDE DAR MEJORES RESULTADOS​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Sep 2022)

video nuevo
pero en realidad repiten lo de siempre


pero da tanta verguenza ajena el "Operativo" ( de mierda ) de lo del hotel de sarasola que paso ni de compartiorlo para que lo vean los 4 gatos de burbuka

fijate que nosotros somos amateurs

pues esto lo supera , lo de los zulos es nivel charlotada


me estan entrando ganas de que los entrullen, solo por que me siento tomado por tonto de repetir siempre las mismas tonterias esperando que las redes sociales, le hagan no se que
es no saber ni donde se esta​


----------



## Eurostreamuno (6 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> (657) VICEPRESIDENTE DE LA COMISIÓN EUROPEA, JOSEP BORRELL, PERTENECE A UNA ORGANIZACIÓN NARCOTERRORISTA - YouTube



AL NEGOCIADOR EUROPEO CON IRÁN 

La Policía "retiene" en el aeropuerto de Frankfurt al 'número dos' de Borrell 

La policía alemana confirmó que la "retención" de Enrique Mora respondió a "indicios de carácter no personal, de base informática" y que les dejó ir después de 40 minutos 









La Policía "retiene" en el aeropuerto de Frankfurt al 'número dos' de Borrell


La policía alemana confirmó que la "retención" de Enrique Mora respondió a "indicios de carácter no personal, de base informática" y que les dejó ir después de 40 minutos




www.elconfidencial.com




-------
Carrera delictiva de "Cuidado con él" (Josep Borrell) 


-------
Psicópata Bambi (Zapatero), siguiendo las instrucciones de la organización, capta a "Cuidado con él" (Josep Borrell), como bastión de la Organización en Bruselas, asignándole una compensación por ello de 3.000.000 $, que se materializan en 30 depósitos, aperturados el 21-2-22, a un plazo de 2 años con renovación automática, por importe de 100.000 $ cada uno, en el NouvoBank de Mahe-Victoria (Seychelles). Éstos depósitos han sido denunciados ante la Comisión Europea por José María Castillejo. 

A ésto hay que añadir la denuncia, de 21-2-22, ampliada el 18-3-22, ante la Comisión Europea, presentada por Javier Marzal, promotor de la alianza Denunciantes del Autoritarismo Judicial, según la cual "Cuidado con él" recibió, de la banda de criminalidad organizada de Mr OK (Mena) depósitos por un total de 59.000.000 $, aperturados durante los años 2003 y 2004. 

"ESPAÑA TRAICIONADA EN LA UNIÓN EUROPEA. CON JOSE Mª CASTILLEJO"


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Sep 2022)

meh


me desnutren el andar en circulos, sabiendo que siguiendo la propia narrativa, cuando llegan a elemetos materiales, dan ellos mismos el AGUA AGUA ! para que jamas pase a una fase material, fuera de la especulacion de las notas probablmente " counterfeit"

ergo es como la rueda de un hamster

QUE SEPAIS QUE SANTI HA LEIDO CON SU VOZ COMO EN UNA DE LAS ULTIMAS NOTAS

EN EL PRESUNTO TRASLADO DE FRANCIA HASTA SU NUEVA UBICACION EN EL ROOM MATE DE SARASOLA

*HAN DESTRUIDO TODAS LAS EVIDENCIAS SEGUN LA PROPIA NOTA*

*TODO EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA HABRIA SIDO " DESTRUIDO" *







*EN EL TRASLADO DEJANDO SOLO EL DINERO Y BIENES Y NADA MAS *
*es decir. segun las propias notas: todo las pruebas fisicas de años. han sido borradas*

*ya no existen evidencias fisicas. nada del material de mena referenciado durante todos estos años. ya solo existe en las nots de caligrafia dudosa y origen oscuro*
*nada material . ni fetiches personales de los asesinados . ni cintas. ni audios ni nada que pudiera tener comprometedor en los zulos de politicos o la propio organizacion*
*todo borrado y limpio para siempre : 
solo conservarian ya los beneficios materiales *

H GRACIAS AL " AGUA AGUA " DE LA OPERATIVO SANTI EN BEZIERS Y EL RELOJERO

es decir. en lo de Sarasola jamas van a encontrar nada ni aunque lo asaltesen que no lo van a hacer
solo bienes materiales en cualquier caso
lo pone la propia nota

es decir. la narrativa ha llegado a un callejon argumental sin salida


​


----------



## Sdenka (6 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Los documentos están llenas de palabras y textos que son, evidentemente, añadidos en las fotocopias que están manejando. Los originales se supone que sólo los tocan con guantes de plástico. No es porque los están manipulando, es porque los están clasificando. Ya ni entro si los presuntos originales son verdaderos, o manipulados. Aquí unos cuantos:
> 
> -Archívese. Sin mandamiento judicial, ni policial, ni forense.
> -Documentación trasladada a la clínica abortiva Dr Morín (calle Dalmases).
> ...



Si el membreteado del IMLC fuera una capa añadida en las fotocopias, no figuraría en los originales y al parecer, sí figura.


----------



## javvi (6 Sep 2022)

Sdenka dijo:


> Si el membreteado del IMLC fuera una capa añadida en las fotocopias, no figuraría en los originales y al parecer, sí figura.



¿Sabes el momento en que lo dice?, es que parece un poco largo el vídeo.


----------



## Sdenka (6 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> ¿Sabes el momento en que lo dice?, es que parece un poco largo el vídeo.



En el 15 aprox


----------



## javvi (6 Sep 2022)

Sdenka dijo:


> En el 15 aprox



Muy bien Sdenka. Si se acaba demostrando que el membrete del IMCL estaba en el original, no tengo ningún problema en aceptarlo. Santiago Royuela tampoco se entera mucho. Yo deduzco que está hablando de la autenticidad de los manuscritos de Mena, y de la firma de Arimany, pero no ahondan en el tema del membrete. 

Es obvio que los peritos de ese juzgado no han hecho un peritaje de los documentos, si Santiago defiende los tres peritajes, es porque el juez no se ha molestado en hacer el suyo propio. 

El interrogador, no sé si fiscal, o abogado de la acusación, tiene en sus manos lo mismo que tendríamos nosotros si hubiesen imprimido los documentos escaneados. 

Deduzco que Santiago está confirmando nuestra teoría de las capas. Lo que escribe Mena y las notas que ellos mismos añaden a las fotocopias posteriormente escaneadas. Lo que ocurre es que no se entera, no se ha planteado la posibilidad de que el membrete sea también parte de lo añadido por su padre, Grasa, o cualquier otro colaborador. 

No he visto el vídeo entero. Sería interesante que le preguntasen sobre la supuesta no concordancia de fechas entre los hechos ocurridos en 1996 y la no existencia de IMLC. Ya postearé algo cuando lo vea entero. Si los interrogadores no tocan ese tema es que tampoco se enteran.


----------



## javvi (6 Sep 2022)

Cuando digo que el juez, o las partes, no han hecho su propio peritaje, obviamente no me refiero a los originales, que se supone que están en Francia, y para ello haría falta una comisión rogatoria, y que los gendarmes se pusiesen a buscar el zulo. 

El juez podría haber ordenado un registro domiciliario, donde se podrían haber encontrado las fotocopias , que por cierto, si en vez de mostrarnos unos documentos en blanco y negro, lo hubiesen hecho en color, nos hubiéramos quitado muchas dudas sobre las capas con un solo vistazo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Sep 2022)

*   documento publico  *
hace 1 hora​ 
_ Santi deberías pedir voluntarios para el dia 17 se quemen a lo bonzo alguno de los sequidores del expediente __le daría visibilidad, si tu lo pides alguno se apuntara_

  
_______________________________

un bonzo un petardo , un dron con granadas o un cocktel molotov delante de la pancarte,
cualquier de estas cosas ...son cosas muy elegantes y vistosas ... que siempre van a quedar muy bien y rascar unos buenos likes en redes sociales

y hacer que sea todo mas ameno y divertido de ver, mas colorista​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Cuando digo que el juez, o las partes, no han hecho su propio peritaje, obviamente no me refiero a los originales, que se supone que están en Francia, y para ello haría falta una comisión rogatoria, y que los gendarmes se pusiesen a buscar el zulo.






QUE SEPAIS QUE SANTI HA LEIDO CON SU VOZ COMO EN UNA DE LAS ULTIMAS NOTAS

EN EL PRESUNTO TRASLADO DE FRANCIA HASTA SU NUEVA UBICACION EN EL ROOM MATE DE SARASOLA

*HAN DESTRUIDO TODAS LAS EVIDENCIAS SEGUN LA PROPIA NOTA*

*TODO EL EXPEDIENTE HABRIA SIDO DESTRUIDO TRAS BEZIERS*







*EN EL TRASLADO DEJANDO SOLO EL DINERO Y BIENES Y NADA MAS *
*es decir. segun las propias notas: todo las pruebas fisicas de años. han sido borradas y sanitizadas para siempre*

*ya no existen evidencias fisicas. nada del material de mena referenciado durante todos estos años. ya solo existe en las nots de caligrafia dudosa y origen oscuro
nada material . ni fetiches personales de los asesinados . ni cintas. ni audios ni nada que pudiera tener comprometedor en los zulos de politicos o la propio organizacion
todo borrado y limpio para siempre : *
*solo conservarian ya los beneficios materiales *

GRACIAS AL " AGUA AGUA " DEl OPERATIVO SANTI EN BEZIERS Y EL RELOJERO

es decir. en lo de Sarasola jamas van a encontrar nada ni aunque lo asaltesen que no lo van a hacer
solo bienes materiales en cualquier caso
lo pone la propia nota

es decir. la narrativa ha llegado a un callejon argumental sin salida


​


----------



## javvi (6 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> es decir. la narrativa ha llegado a un callejon argumental sin salida



Eso parece, es muy probable que lo del zulo de Francia sea una trola. De todos modos, sigue siendo una cuestión distinta a la que estamos debatiendo sobre el membrete.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Eso parece, es muy probable que lo del zulo de Francia sea una trola. De todos modos, sigue siendo una cuestión distinta a la que estamos debatiendo sobre el membrete.



el unico que no se entera eres tu con lo del membrete

es irrelevante, deja de centrarte en detalles irrelavantes

la nota es counterfeit y punto


----------



## javvi (6 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> el unico que no se entera eres tu con lo del membrete
> 
> es irrelevante, deja de centrarte en detalles irrelavantes
> 
> la nota es counterfeit y punto



Me centraré en lo que me salga de los cojones ¿quién eres tú para mandarme en qué me tengo que centrar?


----------



## Kill33r (6 Sep 2022)

Vamos con el señor Presencia









canalcincotv - Twitch


CANAL 5TV




m.twitch.tv


----------



## Skull & Bones (6 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Vamos con el señor Presencia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no veo ningun video


----------



## Skull & Bones (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Kill33r (7 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1181781


----------



## Mario Droghi (7 Sep 2022)

Los topos son o están en el CNI, lo acaba de decir en un directo.


----------



## Kill33r (7 Sep 2022)

Mario Droghi dijo:


> Los topos son o están en el CNI, lo acaba de decir en un directo.



No todo es CNI 

Pero sí


----------



## Mario Droghi (7 Sep 2022)

Platón, Aristóteles y Farrerons


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Sep 2022)

Mario Droghi dijo:


> Platón, Aristóteles y Farrerons



venia pensando antes de conectarme

FARRERONS FARRERONSFARRERONSFARRERONSFARREFARRERONSRONSFARRERONS 

lo digo en serio no es coña. 

y justo me conecto y el primero post que veo en el hilo

DE FARRERONS 

Son ondas telapaticas de admiracion emana el cerebro de santi hacia el fulano este del FARRERONS i que me llegan o no se ....

debe ser el nombre que es muy sonoro y le hace parecer mas importante de lo que es.

Bueno, algun resume del dia ?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Sep 2022)

pues los topos a ver si no nos estan haciendo LA CROQUETER. por como cada cual tiene su vision de las cosas.
 

En fin : veremos que tal. lo de topos CNI => minuto 16:30 aprox 
a lo mejor incluso sin intencion, en el sentido de que la gente suele tener tambien "sus propias sensiblidades" sobre mil temas y puede empujar ciertas narrativas pensando que son "necesarias" . o que la manera de hacerse " guena" es tal o cual ...y a lo mejor no
Por eso siempre seria bueno filtrar y ver varias opiniones en todo


A mi que fuera todo material de Chuck Grassley, como lo de Hunter BIden y demas me hizo pensar que podria ser sectores amerricanos
con lo luego el tema del Sahara que me suena mas a las obsesiones nacionales de Españita, de gente mayor, quizas CNI o Militares espeñoles
Aunque el tem Sahara yo no lo veo mucha " salida" o interes de cierta edad para abajo.
Yo he tardado años en situarlo en el mapa 

a ver que se cuenta
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Sep 2022)

Este por aqui con la mitica gorra de "LA CAJA RURAL" ( tractores John Deere para USA xD )
que dice que el senado vuelven al curro ayer. que estaban de vacaciones.
y poco mas de momento. a ver si se anima un poco el tema, por que solo veo contenido " recalentado" en el micro desde hace semanas en las cuentas tipicas

@ChuckGrassley 23h

DSM ✈ DCA When the Senate is in session I’m in Washington working for Iowa & not missing votes. Each wkend I get home as fast as I can to keep in touch w Iowans & work on the farm

​ 
Sep 6, 2022 · 11:30 AM UTC · Twitter for iPhone​


----------



## Kill33r (7 Sep 2022)

‼Lesmes anunciará su dimisión este mediodía Fernando Presencia y ACODAP ponen definitivamente en jaque a la corrupción política y judicial que sufrimos en España.‼

Lejos de amilanarse ante la presión judicial y mediática que están sufriendo en las últimas semanas, el juez Fernando Presencia y la asociación que preside, ACODAP, han decidido dar un nuevo paso al frente para poner en jaque definitivo a la corrupción política y mediática que sufrimos en España.

✅Seguir leyendo:









- ACODAP Notas de prensa


Lesmes anunciará su dimisión este mediodía. ACODAP pone en jaque definitivo a la corrupción política y mediática que sufrimos en España.




www.acodap.org





Cómo acceder a la web de ACODAP en dos pasos:

1- Instalar Tor Browser desde el Store correspondiente.
2- Una vez instalado, en la barra de dirección poner www.acodap.org
¡Listo!


----------



## Kill33r (7 Sep 2022)

El judas de Lesmes se hace kakita, ha tirado de la logia y le han dicho 

Aguanta Lesmes

42 originales con firmas de los CEO de las entidades son una palanca sólida 

La desbandada se acerca


----------



## Kill33r (7 Sep 2022)

Joaquim Bosch a vaciado las cuentas

Pero ya le han pillado las nuevas, incluidas las de su mujer


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Sep 2022)

> Joaquim Bosch a vaciado las cuentas
> 
> Pero ya le han pillado las nuevas, incluidas las de su mujer


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Sep 2022)

lo que le gusta al que redacta las notas de prensa de ACODAP los titulares bombasticos y vender la piel del oso antes de cazarlo 
 

*Lesmes anunciará su dimisión este mediodía. Fernando Presencia y ACODAP ponen definitivamente en jaque a la corrupción política y judicial que sufrimos en España*
Sep 7, 2022 | Notas de prensa

- ACODAP Notas de prensa 





​
*Lesmes anunciará su dimisión este mediodía
Fernando Presencia y ACODAP ponen definitivamente en jaque a la corrupción política y judicial que sufrimos en España*


> Lejos de amilanarse ante la presión judicial y mediática que están sufriendo en las últimas semanas, el juez Fernando Presencia y la asociación que preside, ACODAP, han decidido dar un nuevo paso al frente para poner en jaque definitivo a la corrupción política y mediática que sufrimos en España.
> Y ante la aparente desidia demostrada por parte de las instituciones españolas para investigarla, han decidido elevar las denuncias realizadas y hechas públicas en España ante la Fiscalía Europea.
> De esta forma, tal y como podrán comprobar en la copia de la denuncia que les mostramos a continuación, se ha denunciado ante esa fiscalía lo siguiente:
> “…como ALERTADOR DE CORRUPCIÓN, formulo DENUNCIA por la presunta comisión de DELITOS DE BLANQUEO DE CAPITALES relacionado con la corrupción cometidos POR FUNCIONARIOS PÚBLICOS A TRAVÉS DE CUENTAS EN PARAÍSOS FISCALES, que ha de entenderse dirigida contra las siguientes personas:
> ...









Descargar Pdf DENUNCIA FISCALIA EUROPEA BLANQUEO DE CAPITALES MAGISTRADOS


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Sep 2022)

*Tras los nombramientos del TC*
*Lesmes se plantea dimitir si los partidos no renuevan urgentemente el CGPJ*

En el discurso de Apertura del Año Judicial, el presidente del órgano de gobierno de los jueces ha dado un ultimátum a PP y PSOE y les ha culpado de estar "erosionando" y "paralizando" la Justicia.













Lesmes se plantea dimitir si los partidos no renuevan urgentemente el CGPJ


El presidente del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ) y del Tribunal Supremo (TS), Carlos Lesmes, se plantea tomar medidas drásticas si los partidos...




www.lainformacion.com




 *Nuria Morcillo*  NOTICIA 07.09.2022 - 14:08h Actualizado: 07.09.2022 - 14:26h Lesmes EFE


El presidente del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ) y del Tribunal Supremo (TS), *Carlos Lesmes*, se plantea tomar medidas drásticas si los partidos con mayor representación parlamentaria, PP y PSOE, no llegan en las próximas semanas a un acuerdo para r*enovar el órgano de gobierno de los jueces*. Entre las posibilidades que se barajan se encuentra su propia dimisión como máximo representante de los jueces y magistrados.
En el discurso de la Apertura del Año Judicial, el presidente del Alto Tribunal se ha dirigido directamente al presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, y al líder de la oposición, Alberto Núñez Feijóo -quien ha estado presente en el acto- y le ha emplazado a reunirse "con urgencia y lleguen a un acuerdo que ponga *solución definitiva *a esta situación insostenible, de manera que el Consejo General del Poder Judicial sea renovado en las próximas semanas". De no serlo, ha pedido que *sea restituido en la plenitud de sus competencias"*.

Lesmes carga contra los partidos por bloquear y "erosionar" la Justicia

Así las cosas, Lesmes ha lanzado un órdago y ha advertido que "de no ser atendido este llamamiento" se realizaría una reflexión "sobre la a*dopción de otro tipo de decisiones que ni queremos ni nos gustan*". Aunque en su discurso ha descartado la renuncia en bloque de todos los miembros del CGPJ, Lesmes ha dejado la puerta abierta a su *dimisión individual*. Preguntado posteriormente por la prensa por esta posibilidad, el propio presidente del CGPJ ha afirmado que es una de las opciones que se barajan, sin especificar las demás.
En este sentido, el presidente ha insistido en la "irresponsabilidad" de que todo el CGPJ dimita conjuntamente, pero ha señalado que las* salidas en solitario son posibles* y que, en su caso concreto, aun estando en funciones, los mecanismos de sustitución siguen en vigor. Así, en el caso de que Lesmes dimita, su sustituto al frente del órgano de gobierno de los jueces sería el vocal *Rafael Mozo* y en el Alto Tribunal, sería el presidente de la Sala Primera (de lo Civil), *Francisco Marín Castán*, ambos por cuestiones de antigüedad.
En cualquier caso, Lesmes ha asegurado que la decisión que finalmente se adopte* no será inmediata*, sino que se esperaría a que los *nombramientos de los magistrados del Tribunal Constitucional* se realicen. El Pleno del Consejo General del Poder Judicial, encargado de elegir a dos de los nuevos miembros del tribunal de garantías, se reúne este jueves para comenzar con este debate. Según ha explicado el presidente del órgano, en este primer encuentro prevé que *se establezcan las "reglas" para llevar a cabo la elección*. Así, será una vez que los vocales hayan consensuado dos nombres cuando convocará otro Pleno para proceder a su votación y propuesta de nombramiento. En opinión de Lesmes, lo ideal sería que esto ocurra *antes del 12 de septiembre*, cuando acaba el plazo legal que introdujo el Gobierno el pasado mes de julio, si bien no descarta que ello se pueda prorrogar unos días.​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Sep 2022)

*CORRUPTO FISCAL JEFE DEL TSJC, BAÑERES SANTOS. ZULO DE BEZIERS. ¡CASI ME LLEVO TU DINERO! CORRUPTO*

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Sep 2022)

NO SE SI ENTIENDO QUE PONEN LO QUE PODRIAN CALIGRAFIAS Y FIRMAS INDUBITADAS DEL FISCAL MENA
obtenidas entiendo de documentos oficiales ( no se cuales ) y comparandolas con las notas famosas

yo creo que buena parte deben ser " counterfeit" a la carta pero bueno. a ver a donde nos lleva

Imagen: Insisto (o segunda entrega sobre las pretensiones del ex Fiscal Jefe ...

Encontrado en Google en ladoblehelice.com

90 views14:57
__
​ 








ladoblehélice


La continuación del periodismo, pero por otros medios.




ladobleh.files.wordpress.com












Insisto (o segunda entrega sobre las pretensiones del ex Fiscal Jefe Mena)


Voy deprisa porque tengo que escribir. De la historia con el ex fiscal jefe, me sorpreden sobre todo alguna de las reacciones que, sin publicidad, me van llegando : «qué cinismo», o «esto funciona …




ladoblehelice.com


----------



## Kill33r (7 Sep 2022)

Menudos caretos 

Parece un funeral, como el de JAVIER ROYUELA

 

A costado, pero gracias a los buenos del CNI se ve la luz


----------



## Kill33r (7 Sep 2022)

Reconcholis el documental de la organización a superado las 100.000 almas con ganas de saber cositas del R78 

En 5 días 

No me gustaría ser margarita o dolores delgado, o Lesmes, o zapatero ni por todo el dinero del Room mate Óscar


Que pasada, esto pita o no pita?


----------



## cimarrón (7 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Reconcholis el documental de la organización a superado las 100.000 almas con ganas de saber cositas del R78
> 
> En 5 días
> 
> ...



Y millón y medio de reproducciones de éste no es moco de pavo. Arriba España de una puta vez!


----------



## Kill33r (7 Sep 2022)

cimarrón dijo:


> Y millón y medio de reproducciones de éste no es moco de pavo. Arriba España de una puta vez!



En 2 años?

Si extrapolamos tiempo? 

Arriba España "quién como Dios?"


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Sep 2022)

*Lesmes se despide este miércoles por quinta vez como presidente del CGPJ: de la solemnidad de 2018 al enfado actual*












Lesmes se despide este miércoles por quinta vez como presidente del CGPJ: de la solemnidad de 2018 al enfado actual


Las despedidas del presidente del Poder Judicial, Carlos Lesmes -y las broncas que llevan aparejadas- se están convirtiendo en una tradición desde 2




www.niusdiario.es






​
Isabel Sanz
05/09/2022 02:30h.

​
Vídeo: todas las despedidas de Carlos Lesmes como presidente del CGPJniusdiario


----------



## cimarrón (7 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> En 2 años?
> 
> Si extrapolamos tiempo?
> 
> Arriba España "quién como Dios?"



Si extrapolamos tiempo con cualquier video que saque Rosalía entro en depresión..


----------



## Kill33r (7 Sep 2022)

cimarrón dijo:


> Si extrapolamos tiempo con cualquier video que saque Rosalía entro en depresión..



No sé quién es Rosalía


----------



## cimarrón (7 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> No sé quién es Rosalía



Mejor para ti, pero que el docu ese lo tiene linkado Santi Royuela en su perfil de yt si lo sabías no?


----------



## Kill33r (7 Sep 2022)

cimarrón dijo:


> Mejor para ti, pero que el docu ese lo tiene linkado Santi Royuela en su perfil de yt si lo sabías no?



Aquí y ahora


----------



## Tigershark (7 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Menudos caretos
> 
> Parece un funeral, como el de JAVIER ROYUELA
> 
> ...



Se nota nerviosismo pero al igual que pasó con lo de pegasus aquí pasará lo mismo. Jamás dirán nada del ER.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Sep 2022)

¿ ESTA HIPONOTIZADA ?
¿ O EVADE SU MENTE DEL CHAPA DE ACTO ?​


----------



## Skull & Bones (7 Sep 2022)

Adelante, Difusion y Pasemos a la Accion!!!! 






y luego le dieron el titulo como al FraCasado... me juego el cuello.... quien seria el padre....


----------



## Eurostreamuno (8 Sep 2022)

7-9-22
Con fecha 6-9-22, el juez Presencia y ACODAP presentan, ante la Fiscalía Europea,
DENUNCIA por la presunta comisión de DELITOS DE BLANQUEO DE CAPITALES relacionado con la corrupción cometidos POR
FUNCIONARIOS PÚBLICOS A TRAVÉS DE CUENTAS EN PARAÍSOS FISCALES, por el desvío de la cantidad de 128.129.491,00 € que atentan contra los intereses financieros de la UE, que ha de entenderse dirigida contra las siguientes personas:
a) Luis de Guindos Jurado, actual vicepresidente del Banco Central Europeo,
beneficiario de dos fondos de inversión de 5.000.000 € cada uno de ellos en el Neue
Bank de LIECHTENSTEIN.
b) Los Integrantes del Consejo General del Poder Judicial:
1. Carlos Lesmes Serrano, Presidente del Tribunal Supremo de España ydel Consejo General del Poder Judicial, beneficiario de 17 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 17.000.000 €) en el
STANDARD BANK ISLE OF MAN.
2. Rafael Fernández Valverde aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el CREDIT DE ANDORRA.
3. Vicente Guilarte Gutiérrez aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitosde 100.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 $) en el ITAÚ
DE BRASIL.
4. Álvaro Cuesta Martínez aparece como beneficiario de 16 depósitos de
75.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 $) en el
BANISTMO DE PANAMÁ.
5. José Antonio Ballestero Pascual aparece como beneficiario de 12
depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 €)
en el VP BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.
6. Gerardo Martínez Tristán aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos
de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el
BANQUE DE LUXEMBOURG.
7. Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva aparece como beneficiario de 15
depósitos de 200.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 3.000.000 €)
en el BANQUE BCP DE LUXEMBURGO.
8. Clara Martínez de Careaga García aparece como beneficiaria de 10
depósitos de 125.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.250.000 $)
en el BLADEX DE PANAMÁ.
9. Juan Martínez Moya aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de
100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el ISLE OF
MAN BANK.
10. Roser Bach Fabregó aparece como beneficiario de 18 depósitos de
50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el BANK OF
IRELAND – DUBLIN.
11. Nuria Díaz Abad aparece como beneficiario de 14 depósitos de 50.000
€ cada uno (por un importe total de 700.000 €) en el FRICK BANK DE
LIECHTENSTEIN.
12. Rafael Mozo Muelas aparece como beneficiario de 4 depósitos de
250.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 $) en el SCOTIA
BANK DE NASSAU-BAHAMAS.
13. Wenceslao Francisco Olea Godoy aparece como beneficiario de 18
depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el
FRICK BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.
14. Carmen Llombart Pérez aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de
120.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 €) en el CENTRO
BANK DE VADUZ-LIECHTENSTEIN.
15. Pilar Sepúlveda García de la Torre aparece como beneficiario de 6
depósitos de 150.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 $) en
el DELTA BANK AND TRUST – CAIMAN.
16. María Concepción Sáez Rodríguez aparece como beneficiaria de 3
depósitos de 300.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en
el NBG BANK DE LA VALETA – MALTA.
17. Juan Manuel Fernández Martínez aparece como beneficiario de 10
depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 500.000 €) en el
NEUE BANK DE VADUZ – LIECHTENSTEIN.
18. María Victoria Cinto Lapuente aparece como beneficiaria de 5
depósitos de 300.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.500.000 €)
en el FCM BANK-MALTA.
19. María del Mar Cabrejas Guijarro aparece como beneficiaria de 6
depósitos de 175.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.050.000 $)
en el BANQUE HAVILLAND DE BAHAMAS.
20. José María Macías Castaño aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos
de 150.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.500.000 €) en el
LEUMI BANK DE JERSEY.
21. María Ángeles Carmona Vergara aparece como beneficiaria de 10
depósitos de 120.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 $)
en el NOVOBANQ-SEYCHELLES.
22. José Luis de Benito y Benítez de Lugo aparece como beneficiario de 10
depósitos de 750.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 750.000 €) en
el AIB BANK-JERSEY.
c) De la Audiencia Nacional:
José Antonio de Mora Alarcón, Presidente de la Sala de lo Penal de la
Audiencia Nacional, beneficiario de 16 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno de ellos (por
importe total de 1.600.000 €) ingresados en agosto de 2018 en la entidad NEDBANK
de JERSEY.
Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés, Magistrado del Juzgado Central de Instrucción
nº 6 de la Audiencia Nacional, que comparte con quien parece que es su pareja, Jesús
Moreno Baena, 1.100.000 € en dos paraísos fiscales: 400.000 € en la entidad Kaiser
Partner Privatbank de LIECHTENSTEIN, y 700.000 € en la entidad Union Bancaire
Privée de LUXEMBURGO.
- 4 depósitos, de 100.000 euros cada uno, a nombre de Joaquín Elías
Gadea Francés en el KAISER PARTNER BANK de Liechtenstein.
- 30 depósitos, de 100.000 euros cada uno, a nombre de Jesús Moreno
Baena, con Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés como autorizado, en el
Butterfield Bank de Guernsey.
- Información que pone de manifiesto que los 700.000 euros que Joaquín
Elías Gadea Francés tiene depositados en 2 entidades bancarias, le
fueron transferidos el 12 de noviembre de 2020 desde la entidad
panameña BLADEX con cargo a una sociedad denominada BENIFOLD
ESTATE INC, registrada en Panamá.
Jesús Alonso Cristóbal, Fiscal Jefe de la Audiencia Nacional, con un importe
total de 1.825.644 € en las entidades panameñas Bladex y Banistmo.
d) Del Tribunal Supremo los siguientes Magistrados:
1. Andrés Martínez Arrieta (2.000.000 €) en 8 depósitos de 250.000 € cada
uno, ingresados en la entidad ISLE OF MAN BANK en febrero de 2020.
2. Julián Artemio Sánchez Melgar (1.500.000 €) en 6 depósitos de 250.000
€ cada uno, ingresados en la entidad FRICK BANK de
LIECHTENSTEIN en octubre de 2019.
3. Miguel Colmenero Menéndez de Luarca (1.200.000 $) en 12 depósitos
de 100.000 $ cada uno, ingresados en la entidad ITAÚ de SAO PAULO.
4. Andrés Palomo del Arco (1.200.000 $) en 6 depósitos de 200.000 $ cada
uno, ingresados en la entidad BANISTMO de PANAMÁ.
5. Pablo Llarena Conde (2.000.000 €) en 8 depósitos de 250.000 € cada
uno, ingresados en la entidad VP BANK de LIECHTENSTEIN.
6. Vicente Magro Servet (750.000 €) en 5 depósitos de 150.000 € cada uno,
ingresados en el BANQUE DE LUXEMBOURG.
7. Susana Polo García (1.000.000 $) en 10 depósitos de 100.000 $ cada
uno, ingresados en la entidad BLADEX de PANAMÁ.
8. Carmen Lamela Díaz (1.200.000 €) como titular única en una cuenta de
ALLIED IRISH BANK de OP DUBLÍN, figurando como beneficiaria de
6 depósitos de 200.000 € y fechados en agosto de 2018.
9. Ángel Luis Hurtado Adrián (1.800.000 €) en 4 depósitos de 250.000 € y
8 depósitos de 100.000 €, ingresados en NOVOBANQ de OP
VICTORIA-SEYCHELLES.
e) Los siguientes Magistrados, cargos públicos y particulares:
Joaquin Bosch Grau, Magistrado, 1.543.847 euros
Titular de 12 depósitos de 100.000 € que le fueron ingresados en septiembre
de 2018 y agosto del año pasado, junto con dos cuentas a la vista de 153.573 € y
190.274 € respectivamente (por un importe total de 1.543.847 €) en la entidad
Kleinwort Hambross Bank de OP ST HELIER- JERSEY.
Lidia Sierra Aguilar, esposa del magistrado Joaquín Bosch Grau:
30 depósitos abiertos en marzo de 2021 por LIDIA SIERRA AGUILAR en la
OP del INVESTEC BANK en la isla de Jersey.
En el KLEINWORT HAMBROS BANK, de Jersey, 12 depósitos de 100.000 €
cada uno a nombre de JOAQUÍN BOSCH GRAU, magistrado.
En el INVESTEC BANK, de Jersey, 30 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno que
figuran a nombre de LIDIA SIERRA AGUILAR, esposa del magistrado JOAQUÍN
BOSCH GRAU.
1.200.000 € que JOAQUÍN BOSCH GRAU mantiene en forma de depósitos en
el KLEINWORT HAMBROS BANK, de Jersey, le fue transferido en sendos pagos de
600.000 € cada uno (conversión $) el 05-09-2018 y 18-08-2021 desde la entidad
bancaria radicada en Panamá BLADEX, con cargo a una sociedad denominada
"WITSEND INC", registrada en Panamá”.
Marta Vicente de Gregorio, Magistrada titular del Juzgado de lo Penal 3 de
Toledo, como titular de 10 depósitos de 40.000 euros cada uno (hasta hacer un total
de 400.000 €) que le fueron ingresados en octubre de 2020 en la entidad Credit
Andorra de OP LES ESCLADES – ANDORRA.
Manuel González Cid, Presidente de ZEUS PORTFOLIO INVESTMENT 1
SA, 10.000.000 € en el Bank CAINVEST de las Islas Caimán, utilizados como
presunta “caja B” destinada a financiar los sobornos de los jueces y fiscales.
Alfonso Martínez Núñez, NIF 77807678N, 10 depósitos de 100.00,00 € c/u en
el Banco ITAÚ, oficina principal de São Paulo, Brasil.
Ángel Demetrio de la Cruz Andrade, Fiscal Decano de Talavera de la Reina,
760.000 €;
María Rosa Turnes de la Infanta, Letrado de la Administración de Justicia del
Juzgado Mixto nº 4 de Talavera de la Reina, 1.000.000 €
Almudena Marina Navarro Heredia, Juez del Juzgado Mixto nº 4 de Talavera
de la Reina, por haber sido sobornada con 400.000 €;
Javier Sotillo Buzarra, Juez del Juzgado Mixto nº 2 de Talavera de la Reina,
con 400.000,00 € en MORABANC.
Esperanza Casteleiro Llamazares, actual directora del CNI: 1.500.000 €
María Gámez Gámez, Directora General de la Guardia Civil: 1.500.000 €
Yolanda Rodríguez Vidales, DirCom del Ministerio de Defensa:1.500.000 €
Fernando Grande Marlaska, Ministro del Interior del Gobierno de España:
20.000.000 € + 3.000.000 €.
Dolores Delgado García, ex Fiscal General del Estado, diversos ingresos de
150.000 dólares cada uno, hasta superar los 3 millones de dólares, en una cuenta de
la entidad Banistmo de Panamá.
María Margarita Robles Fernández, Magistrada, actual ministra de Defensa
del Gobierno de España: 5.700.000 euros reconocidos en el Auto nº 131/2022 de
24/03/22 de la Sección Tercera de la Sala de lo Penal de la Audiencia Nacional.
Merece especial mención este caso concreto por cuanto si bien es cierto que el
referido auto declara prescrita la infracción penal, no es menos cierto que dicha
resolución no es firme, se encuentra recurrida en apelación habida cuenta de haber
obtenido algún importe como indicio razonable de un delito de asesinato (art. 139
CP, castigado con la pena de prisión de quince a veinte años), los hechos no estarían
prescritos (art. 131.1 CP, veinte años), por cuanto a efectos de prescripción en caso de
concurso debe recordarse que cuando conjuntamente se enjuician varios delitos se
aplica a todos el plazo del más grave (STS 1016/2005, de 12 de septiembre, Rec.
1147/2004).
Eduardo Pastor Martínez, Juez del Juzgado de lo Mercantil nº 3 de Valencia,
12 depósitos de 100.00,00 € c/u en el MORABANC, oficina principal de Andorra.
Francisco Javier Jover Sáez, administrador concursal, con domicilio
profesional en Valencia, Avda. Hermanos Manchón 13 8º, 12 depósitos de 100.00,00 €
c/u en el CREDIT ANDORRA, oficina principal de Andorra.
José María Cutillas Torns, Juez domiciliado en Valencia, con 10 depósitos de
100.00,00 € c/u en el CREDIT ANDORRA, oficina principal de Andorra.

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (8 Sep 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> 7-9-22
> Con fecha 6-9-22, el juez Presencia y ACODAP presentan, ante la Fiscalía Europea,
> DENUNCIA por la presunta comisión de DELITOS DE BLANQUEO DE CAPITALES relacionado con la corrupción cometidos POR
> FUNCIONARIOS PÚBLICOS A TRAVÉS DE CUENTAS EN PARAÍSOS FISCALES, por el desvío de la cantidad de 128.129.491,00 € que atentan contra los intereses financieros de la UE, que ha de entenderse dirigida contra las siguientes personas:
> ...


----------



## Bimb0 (8 Sep 2022)

Esto marcha. No arreglarán España pero basta con meter miedo de momento, que se lo merecen


----------



## Descansa Hombre (8 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ¿ ESTA HIPONOTIZADA ?
> ¿ O EVADE SU MENTE DEL CHAPA DE ACTO ?​



Si algo bueno ha tenido este culebrón del ER es que toda esa parafernalia de la autoridad, los collarines, las togas, los terciopelos, las maderas nobles, los mármoles, los tonos graves hieden a rancio....ha quedado claro que todo ese alto funcionariado que integra la 'justicia'. que es el núcleo garante del orden social, son unos mequetrefes de lo peor, todas esas carreras esos abultados currícula ya no impresionan a nadie.
Las señorías han perdido todo su brillo, se les puede llamar de tú con toda tranquilidad, ya que los juzgados son poco más que unos vestuarios. Unos vestuarios chungos eso sí.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Sep 2022)

JODER
LAS NUEVAS NOTAS 
SON TAN PATETICAMENTE INVENT Y TAN RIDUCULAS

QUE DA APURO INCLUSO PONER LOS VIDEOS PARA COMENTARLO

MENUDA PUTA MIERDA

YO PASARIA DE ESA MIERDA Y ME CENTRARIA EN ALGO TANGIBLE COMO LOS NUMEROS DE CUENTA


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Sep 2022)

*JODER ES TAN PATETICO INFANTIL Y BOCHORNOSO 

LAS TONTERIAS DE ULTIMAS NOTAS

QUE NO PUEDO NI VERLO. INTENTO VER EL ULTIMO VIDEO RESUMEN CON LAS MEJORES GILIPOLLECES DE LA ULTIMA TEMPORADA DE NOTAS*

*Y ME ES IMPOSIBLE. TENGO QUE CERRAR EL VIDEO DE PUTA HENA DE QUE DA VERLO 

LAS NOTAS SON FAKE. LO SIENTO. LAS ULTIMAS.
ESTA REDACTADAS POR UN PVTO RETRASADO MENTAL *​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Sep 2022)

LAS CUENTAS ES MUY FACIL QUE SEAN CIERTAS.

POR QUE ESO ES " SUPER FACIL " DE OBTENER Y FILTRAR . EXTREMADAMENTE

IGUAL QUE CONVERSACIONES, AUDIO, VIDEO, SMARTPHONES, SEGUIMIENTOS Y TRACKINGS, SMS , EMAILS, CUALQUIER COSA DIGITAL O DOCUMENTAL

es lo mas facil del mundo filtrarle a los royuela los numeros de cuenta de quien sea.

QUEDA POR VER SI SE LOS HAN FILTRADO BIEN O SI SE LOS HAN INVENTADO

*PARIS BIEN VALE UNA MISA.*
NO PASA NADA POR ESPERAR UN POCO A VER SI OTROS DATOS COMO LAS CUENTAS, SON CORRECTOS




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## martaggg (8 Sep 2022)

Santi en el vídeo de ayer volvió a dar la brasa con su formación y tras muchas menciones en estas últimas semanas dijo que una de sus asignaturas en los masters online que hace es la de *sociofísica*. Una disciplina que tiene mucho tirón ahora en universidades americanas progres, donde ya se teorizó en los 90 lo que al final se convirtió en facebook y las redes sociales actuales de internet (teoría de redes, nodos....).

Por ahora sigo creyendo en el ER, pero para los escépticos casi mejor pensar que Santi está utilizando el ER para un trabajo de fin de carrera en este campo y que es casi un experimento como los varios que citó ayer miércoles. Yo si no me lo creyera iría por ahí.

Como se pide aquí muchas veces, Santi debería centrarse en puntos concretos del expediente que están en boga y priorizar las evidencias. Cada vez que se jacta de lo mucho que sabe, da más argumentos a los críticos.


----------



## Kill33r (8 Sep 2022)

martaggg dijo:


> Santi en el vídeo de ayer volvió a dar la brasa con su formación y tras muchas menciones en estas últimas semanas dijo que una de sus asignaturas en los masters online que hace es la de *sociofísica*. Una disciplina que tiene mucho tirón ahora en universidades americanas progres, donde ya se teorizó en los 90 lo que al final se convirtió en facebook y las redes sociales actuales de internet (teoría de redes, nodos....).
> 
> Por ahora sigo creyendo en el ER, pero para los escépticos casi mejor pensar que Santi está utilizando el ER para un trabajo de fin de carrera en este campo y que es casi un experimento como los varios que citó ayer miércoles. Yo si no me lo creyera iría por ahí.
> 
> Como se pide aquí muchas veces, Santi debería centrarse en puntos concretos del expediente que están en boga y priorizar las evidencias. Cada vez que se jacta de lo mucho que sabe, da más argumentos a los críticos.



Hazte un canal y a ver cómo lo haces 


Ahhh espera que a ti no te han asesinado un hermano,ni has estado en la nevera 10 años?


----------



## Bimb0 (8 Sep 2022)

El tuitero aquí y ahora lleva meses dando por saco a lo Inmatrix/Frontera

Me pregunto quién le paga. Igual me lo puede contestar alguien por aquí


----------



## CesareLombroso (8 Sep 2022)

Ya queda 1 semana para el ingreso psiquiatrico del impresencia y su banda









¿EL PSICÓPATA PUEDE CAUSAR ENFERMEDADES MENTALES A PERSONAS DE SU CÍRCULO ÍNTIMO?


Daniel Pérez. Psicopatía Barcelona. Psicópatas integrados. Narcisismo. Sadismo. Antisocial. Sociópata. Autodefensa. Apoyo a víctimas.




juegosucio-psicopatia.blogspot.com


----------



## Skull & Bones (8 Sep 2022)

*LIVE!!!!*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Sep 2022)

*llevaban varios dias con el 1776*


 

* Disclosure Library * @DisclosureLibrary  3 minutes ago
So let me get this straight:
Truth Social Q posted about a bloody Queen a few weeks ago, Trump literally played I am Q behind his precipice speech, Kash retruthed that *something would happen soon,*
* and now the Queen dies 1776 days after the first Q drop?*




> September 9, 1776.... historical






> We became the "United States of America"....formerly known as the United Colonies

















sercorimo ...


True Story!! 1776 September 09 Congress renames the nation “United States of America https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/congress-renames-the-nation-united-states-of-




anonup.com












Gigi 1217


September 9, 1776.... historical We became the "United States of America"....formerly known as the United Colonies.




anonup.com




[Previous Post]
zttps://t.me/DisclosureLibrary/21328
zttps://t.me/DisclosureLibrary/21331
ztps://t.me/DisclosureLibrary/21335
zttps://t.me/DisclosureLibrary/21330 [Q+] 

reina isable de inglaterra muerte london bridge is falling ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Sep 2022)

*ELON MUSK EL 9 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2021*


posteo esto sobre la longevidad de la reina 

Almost exactly a year to the day

​


----------



## Skull & Bones (8 Sep 2022)

Ya sale Zelensky y Soros en ER


----------



## Skull & Bones (8 Sep 2022)

ola flopper, ke ase!!!


----------



## Skull & Bones (8 Sep 2022)

habla bien de tu jefe que te esta leyendo coñe....


----------



## Monsieur George (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Skull & Bones (8 Sep 2022)

eso lo hace de gratis Charles....


```
https://t.me/expedienteroyuelaoficial/1625
```
Bueno hay que ver lo podrido que están los gobiernos y las familias reales de Europa. Ka la reina Isabel II falleció ya a las 16.40 minutos, estaba sedada y al final una vez reunida toda la familia real británica, se decidió subir la sedacion para que el corazón entrase en parada y ya desconectar el soporte vital. Como diplomado en enfermería DUE. con todos los datos que desde Madrid me pasaron a través del colega del general ........, un general británico que perteneció a la guardia real británica cuando tenía el empleo de coronel de enlace de la casa militar de su majestad la reina Isabel II. Al final falleció por parada cardio respiratorio. Y fue como te comenté a las 16.40 minutos de la tarde por motivos políticos jamás nos contarán la verdad y el mal royo que en palacio existió, la orden de desconectar a la reina fue de su hijo el próximo rey de Reino Unido, uno de los nietos el pequeño discutió caloradamente con su padre. ¿ALGÚN DÍA SABREMOS PORQUE SE LE ALARGÓ LA VIDA A LA REINA ISABEL II COMO SE HIZO CON FRANCO? porque Isabel segunda ayer ya estaba muy grave y con soporte vital.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Sep 2022)

*JUAQUIM BOSCH TRASLADA SU DINERO DEL CRIMEN DE PARAISO FISCAL A OTRO. LOCALIZADAS CUENTAS NUEVAS*

​


----------



## hurdygurdy (8 Sep 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


>



¿Este despojo humano es el que va a derribar el R78?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Sep 2022)

HUGO VAZQUEZ















InmaENo _ no : van a poder usar nunca ese dinero, desperdicio total de la mafia.







Enrique López celdranPero hay justicia en la "Comunidad" Europea???




Flan de Fesistema interconexión internacional BIS/SWIFT

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


ESA SERIA UNA DE LA BAZAS BUENAS,
ESE DINERO LO PODRIAN TENER PERDIDO DA ANTE MANO. ESO COMO MINIMO.
ESE REGISTRO YA NUNCA SE BORRARIA. TODO DEPENDERIA DE QUIEN O QUIENES TENGA LA CAPACIDAD PARA
PERSEGUIRLES POLITICA - JUDICIAL - POLICIALMENTE POR ESOS CAPITALES EVADIDOS
POR SIEMPRE



AHORA CUALQUIER QUE SE O SE ERIJA COMO AUTORIDAD CON PODER FACTICO REAL

LES PUEDE METER UNA HOSTIA DE PVTA MADRE 

PERSEGUIRLOS - EXPROPIARLOS - BLOQUEARLES OTRAS CUENTAS -

Todo queda al juego y equlibrio de poderes que vayan desplagandos en los proximos meses o años



​


----------



## Eurostreamuno (9 Sep 2022)

8-9-22
Los 30 depósitos, de 100.000 € cada uno, en total 3.000.000 €, abiertos en marzo de 2021 por LIDIA SIERRA AGUILAR, esposa del magistrado JOAQUIM BOSCH GRAU, en la OP del INVESTEC BANK en la isla de Jersey, y los 12 depósitos, de 100.000 € cada uno, en total 1.200.000 €, que figuraban a nombre de JOAQUIM BOSCH GRAU, en el KLEINWORT HAMBROS BANK, de Jersey, y que le fueron transferidos en sendos pagos de 600.000 € cada uno (conversión $) el 05-09-2018 y 18-08-2021 desde la entidad bancaria radicada en Panamá BLADEX, con cargo a una sociedad denominada “WITSEND INC”, registrada en Panamá”, han sido retirados y depositados en bancos de otro paraíso fiscal. Según Santiago, próximamente se aportarán los datos y certificados bancarios. 
"JUAQUIM BOSCH TRASLADA SU DINERO DEL CRIMEN DE PARAISO FISCAL A OTRO. LOCALIZADAS CUENTAS NUEVAS"


----------



## Kill33r (9 Sep 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> 8-9-22
> Los 30 depósitos, de 100.000 € cada uno, en total 3.000.000 €, abiertos en marzo de 2021 por LIDIA SIERRA AGUILAR, esposa del magistrado JOAQUIM BOSCH GRAU, en la OP del INVESTEC BANK en la isla de Jersey, y los 12 depósitos, de 100.000 € cada uno, en total 1.200.000 €, que figuraban a nombre de JOAQUIM BOSCH GRAU, en el KLEINWORT HAMBROS BANK, de Jersey, y que le fueron transferidos en sendos pagos de 600.000 € cada uno (conversión $) el 05-09-2018 y 18-08-2021 desde la entidad bancaria radicada en Panamá BLADEX, con cargo a una sociedad denominada “WITSEND INC”, registrada en Panamá”, han sido retirados y depositados en bancos de otro paraíso fiscal. Según Santiago, próximamente se aportarán los datos y certificados bancarios.
> "JUAQUIM BOSCH TRASLADA SU DINERO DEL CRIMEN DE PARAISO FISCAL A OTRO. LOCALIZADAS CUENTAS NUEVAS"



Podía ayudar con la querella de inmatrix

Solo en conciliación le pide Alberto royuela 200.000 euros 

Si ya tenía poco pelo en la coronilla, Charomatrix se nos va a pelar como un pollo 


Filósofa , sino sabes torear, paque te metes?


----------



## Al Towers (9 Sep 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Se nota nerviosismo pero al igual que pasó con lo de pegasus aquí pasará lo mismo. Jamás dirán nada del ER.



Tengamos en cuanta que si se marcha realmente no implica que eso sea debido al ER, aunque los que no permitís que se dude del mismo diréis que eso no es posible


----------



## Al Towers (9 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *llevaban varios dias con el 1776*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En serio aún hay gente que cree en Q??


----------



## Al Towers (9 Sep 2022)

martaggg dijo:


> Santi en el vídeo de ayer volvió a dar la brasa con su formación y tras muchas menciones en estas últimas semanas dijo que una de sus asignaturas en los masters online que hace es la de *sociofísica*. Una disciplina que tiene mucho tirón ahora en universidades americanas progres, donde ya se teorizó en los 90 lo que al final se convirtió en facebook y las redes sociales actuales de internet (teoría de redes, nodos....).
> 
> Por ahora sigo creyendo en el ER, pero para los escépticos casi mejor pensar que Santi está utilizando el ER para un trabajo de fin de carrera en este campo y que es casi un experimento como los varios que citó ayer miércoles. Yo si no me lo creyera iría por ahí.
> 
> Como se pide aquí muchas veces, Santi debería centrarse en puntos concretos del expediente que están en boga y priorizar las evidencias. Cada vez que se jacta de lo mucho que sabe, da más argumentos a los críticos.



Es que ha llegado un punto en que parece que todo lo que ocurre no ya en España sino en el mundo enetro está relacionada o se debe al ER ...
Por otro lado, el volver ahora a sus supuestos orígenes NS y señalar al Sionismo como el que está detrás de nuestro Régimen (y de todo lo que ocurre en el mundo en realidad) es porque ha visto la luz de nuevo o estrategia para retener o captar a los que ya no se lo creían??


----------



## Al Towers (9 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> El judas de Lesmes se hace kakita, ha tirado de la logia y le han dicho
> 
> Aguanta Lesmes
> 
> ...



Suponiendo que todo lo que cuenta el ER sea verdad y que en poco tiempo vayan a marcharse todos los implicados en la Justicia y la política por iniciativa propia o como empapelados ... 
Cómo os aseguraríais de que los que vengan a sustituirlos no estuviesen controlados por LOS MISMOS de siempre (por encima de la red de Mena o de la Logia de Miami me refiero)??


----------



## Kill33r (9 Sep 2022)

Al Towers dijo:


> Es que ha llegado un punto en que parece que todo lo que ocurre no ya en España sino en el mundo enetro está relacionada o se debe al ER ...
> Por otro lado, el volver ahora a sus supuestos orígenes NS y señalar al Sionismo como el que está detrás de nuestro Régimen (y de todo lo que ocurre en el mundo en realidad) es porque ha visto la luz de nuevo o estrategia para retener o captar a los que ya no se lo creían??



Jojojojo esto pita


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Sep 2022)

Al Towers dijo:


> En serio aún hay gente que cree en Q??



no es en Q o no Q

es concer los interes de las diferentes subfaciones en pugna o no, por configurar el nuevo modelo de " Orden Mundial" y las batallitas por si se seri asi o asa

Si no los ves los "magazines" de todos y evaluas, te quedas desctualizado macho

y lo mismo te levantas una mañana.. grafenao, hablando solo con el starlincs de ilon masc, esperando que vuelva la luz para conectarte a internec a mirar si hay baterias domesticas por menos de 200 euros

Por que que de 20.00 am a 07:00 am se corta la luz por que lo dice la Von der Puten
osea que... tu mismo







By @Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz




==> esta ya te ha dicho " que si... SI ESO QUE LO MEJOR CORTAR LA LUZ A RATITOS " segun ella en nombre de la Union Europea y sus intereses oligarquicos 


==> El " entorno cultural" este de Q : tambien con la matraca de _* "Blackout is necessary "*_
( en varios sentidos , quizas energetico, quizas blackout informativo, tiene multiples sentidos )
Aqui tol mundo encantidisimo con cortar la luz , el agua, los suministros y de todo, por que les encanta el caos   


Ahora calcula mas o menos tu posicion en la vida a favor o encontra de estas maniobras


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Sep 2022)

*EL CNI HACE PALO MAYOMBE O CANDOMBLE O ROLLOS DE ESOS 
DE MAGIA AFROCARIBEÑA*

no es coña. es absolutament en serio. Sectores del CNI . no todo el CNI contratan servicios no recuerdo exactamente de que tradicion afrocaribeña

Candomble
Palo Mayombe
Santeria
Voodoo





Sergio Monor ( me cuesta encontrar sus nuevos canales para poner un ejemplo ) tiene descrito en algun programa como 100% seguro con ejemplos de primera mano. te puede garantizar que al CNI o Servicio de Informacion de la Guardia Civil. ( a individuos o facciones ) le interean MUCHO la magia afrocaribeña - africana y contratan y usan regularmente Santeros y hacen rituales

________________________________________________________________________________________________

no entro en precisiones de si " Candomble" no es positivo ni negativo depende de como se use, o Santeria , o lo que sea.
ni idea. no los conozco

El tema es que SE USAN por que facciones o individuos dentro del CNI por ejemplo SI CREEN en estas cosas y las USAN.
quizas por la influencia que tenemos en España de viejas Colonias y tambien por la influencia Iberomerica , que a poco que hayan andado por alli unos años algunos, facilmente se han empapado del impacto que tienen alli estas cosas y se lo han traido para aca e a españa​


----------



## Al Towers (9 Sep 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> AL NEGOCIADOR EUROPEO CON IRÁN
> 
> La Policía "retiene" en el aeropuerto de Frankfurt al 'número dos' de Borrell
> 
> ...



Pero es que España y Europa ya están traicionadas por la UE con o sin necesidad del ER ... 
A quién sirven sus burócratas?? 
Pues ahí está al respuesta


----------



## Al Towers (9 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> meh
> 
> 
> me desnutren el andar en circulos, sabiendo que siguiendo la propia narrativa, cuando llegan a elemetos materiales, dan ellos mismos el AGUA AGUA ! para que jamas pase a una fase material, fuera de la especulacion de las notas probablmente " counterfeit"
> ...



Que lo han destruído cómo?? 
No estaban en poder de los Royuela todas las pruebas materiales y caligráficas??
Creo que me he saltado algunos eslabones del culebrón jeje


----------



## Al Towers (9 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> no es en Q o no Q
> 
> es concer los interes de las diferentes subfaciones en pugna o no, por configurar el nuevo modelo de " Orden Mundial" y las batallitas por si se seri asi o asa
> 
> ...



De qué me hablas??
Qué te hace creer que yo estoy a favor de la UE y de sus amos??
Mi pregunta era otra y tú me saltas con que si creo en no sé qué ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Sep 2022)

baile


Al Towers dijo:


> De qué me hablas??
> Qué te hace creer que yo estoy a favor de la UE y de sus amos??
> Mi pregunta era otra y tú me saltas con que si creo en no sé qué ...



no he disho na de eso xD   ¿?¿?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Sep 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> 8-9-22
> Los 30 depósitos, de 100.000 € cada uno, en total 3.000.000 €, abiertos en marzo de 2021 por LIDIA SIERRA AGUILAR, esposa del magistrado JOAQUIM BOSCH GRAU, en la OP del INVESTEC BANK en la isla de Jersey, y los 12 depósitos, de 100.000 € cada uno, en total 1.200.000 €, que figuraban a nombre de JOAQUIM BOSCH GRAU, en el KLEINWORT HAMBROS BANK, de Jersey, y que le fueron transferidos en sendos pagos de 600.000 € cada uno (conversión $) el 05-09-2018 y 18-08-2021 desde la entidad bancaria radicada en Panamá BLADEX, con cargo a una sociedad denominada “WITSEND INC”, registrada en Panamá”, han sido retirados y depositados en bancos de otro paraíso fiscal. Según Santiago, próximamente se aportarán los datos y certificados bancarios.
> "JUAQUIM BOSCH TRASLADA SU DINERO DEL CRIMEN DE PARAISO FISCAL A OTRO. LOCALIZADAS CUENTAS NUEVAS"



*EL ABOGADO QUE LLEVA EL CASO DE JOAQUIM BOSHCH*
*es David Bravo*
El cual es "mitiquisimo" de los Años Dorados de internet en españa hara ya 1 o 2 decadas, cuando empezaba todo la cultura del Codigo Libre
las luchas contra la SGAE








Los casos más sonados contra webs P2P y 15 años de pelea judicial, contados por David Bravo (Insert Coin 1x03)


Hablamos con David Bravo sobre los casos Sharemula y Pablo Soto, la Ley mordaza y otros temas relacionados con la propiedad intelectual




www.xataka.com





el problema es siendo bueno todo aquello, al final nos hemos dado cuenta que detras de todo eso estaba
si
SOROS Y LA MONSTRUOSA OPEN SOCIETY Y OTROS ASOCIADOS. QUE JUEGAN A DOS BARAJAS SI NO 20

no quiere decir que todo lo OPEN sea malo, solo que SOROS ( Reina Isabel II y otros detras ) usan todo el entramado cultura de cosas guays
para fines nefandos.

DAVID BRAVO NO LAS VIO VENIR CUANDO SE METIO EN PODEMOS CUANDO YA ESTABA CLARO QUE ERA FALSA DISIDENCIA CORRUPTISIMA.
Y LE COSTO INSULTOS DE LA MAFIA PODEMITA CUANDO SE DIO CUENTA QUE AQUELLO ERA UN ESTERCOLERO DE MAS DE LO MISMO
algunos intentamos avisarle escribiendo en sus redes sociales y sitios donde pace








IGUAL QUE DECIMOS QUE HAY MUCHAS COSAS DE LOS MATERIALES DEL " EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA" QUE NO ME CREO QUE HAYAN SALIDO DE DONDE SE DICE
*
TAMBIEN DIGO QUE EL DAVID BRAVO VUELVE A METER LA GAMBA SIENDO EL ABOGADO DEL BOSCH 
COMO HIZCO CUANDO ELIGIO SALTAR A LA POLITICA, CON EL CORRUPTISIMO ( YA 100% SEGURO ) PODEMOS*

Le pudo el brillo del cargo. esta es la version ULTRA EDULCARODA
en realidad SE VOLVIERON CONTRA BRAVO los podemitas mas sectarios
lo acosaron , insultaros, de todo .
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Sep 2022)

minuto 05:40
*
LA MAFIA SOROSIANA PODEMITERA Y LAS AVENTURA DE DAVID BRAVO INTENTANDO SER GENUINO METIDO DENTRO DEL ECOSISTEMA FINACIERO CULTURAL " SOROS " *




LE PASA UN DOSSIER CON LOS TALKING POINTS de lo que tendria que decir, sobre no se que mierdas de una carretera A-7 ¿ que habira que hacer ? ==> ni puta idea

" bueno pos tu di esto que es lo que viene en el dossier " ( seran los intereses de algun lobby)

AL FINAL LO QUE LE PUSIERO PARA DECIR, ERA U NA SUBNORMALIDAD INDENFENDIBLE O NO SE QUE 

BUENO PUES PARA QUE VEAMOS COMO FUNCIONA LA POLITICA | LOS LOBBIES | ETC​


----------



## Al Towers (9 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Jojojojo esto pita



Que todo está unido y bajo los mismos eso ya lo sé muy bien, otra cosa es que el ER tenga completa verosimilitud o que se use para desviar la atención precisamente de esto centrándose en historias sin salida


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Sep 2022)

*CON LOS CERTIFICADOS BANCARIOS LA COSA CAMBIA BASTANTE



S**EAN REALES O FALSI FALSI | O SIENDO FALSOS PERO EXISTIENDO LAS CUENTA *

*POR QUE EL OTRO LADO ( JUDICATURA ) TAMBIEN ESCALARIA LA GRAVEDAD DE LOS DELITOS

ES PURO POKER. ¿ LOS PUEDEN PEDIR PASTA Y METER PROVISIONALMENTE EL PRISION ?





SIP.*



*PERO NO PODRIAN HACER DESAPARECE SU PEQUEÑO PROBLEMA.** 




QUE TAMBIEN VAN A POR ELLOS*





​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Sep 2022)

TENED EN CUENTA UN FACTOR 

 EN LOS CAMBIOS DE SILLA Y BUTACA DE ESTOS MESES



*REINA ISABEL II ==> LOGIA DE INGLATERRA 1717*

*PAPA FRANCISCO == > VATICANO IMPERIO ROMANO | Orden de Malta | todo *

SE ESTAN PRODUCIENDO DOS CAMBIOS DE GUARDIA DE TAMAñO TECTONICO

*Y TODO PARECE APUNTAR QUE LOS TOGADOS EN ESPAÑA Y OTROS PAISES => AHORA LES SOBRAN PERO BASTANTE*









Y LES DARIAN MAS PROBLEMAS LOS ACTUALES CARGUITOS VIVOS Y EN ACTIVO |
QUE NO MUCHO MEJOR - NEUTRALIZADOS - Y CALLADITOS PARA SIEMPRE 








*( APARTADOS DE TODO PODER POSICION Y CREDIBILIDAD O PRESTIGIO SOCIAL. 

NO VAYA A SER QUE IGNUAMENTE ... QUISIERAN PEDIR PEDIR TROZO DEL PASTEL DE LOS NUEVOS MODELOS DE EN PUGNA) 

smartcontracts - blockchain - acreditacion digital - etc *














*Los elocuentes caretos del Supremo estilo meme :*
_* << If Only You Knew How Bad Things Really Are >>*_​


----------



## Kill33r (9 Sep 2022)

Te refieres a jueces como este? 

La justicia llegará el día que la hagamos el pueblo 

Excomisario de la ONU, no un vendido miserable y mermado como otros que escriben aquí?

 

Esto pita, Lesmes está con pirrilera y ni el suero se la corta


----------



## Bimb0 (9 Sep 2022)

Recontramegadeltaplus es Miguel Frontera, estoy casi seguro. Yo lo bloquearía


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Sep 2022)

RECORDAD QUE SE HABLA MUCHO DESDE HACE 4 AÑOS CREO
QUE ES MUY POSIBLE QUE ENTRUYEN EL MISMISIMO DONALD TRUMP ( UNO DE ELLOS )

_ ACHO ILLO ... ESTAN TOH LOCO PRIMOH 
_
_Y AQUI HAN VENIO A JUGAH _
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Sep 2022)

er santi con videos de CHI KUNG y esas cosas

digo. estos ya tienen descontado lo de ir al trullo o no ir y tal

incluso perder pasta ( quizas menos Preencia por que tiene familia y tal ) pero el resto de 3 ya han estado todos en la trena antes

osea que ya tienen un Mindset menos dramatico sobre el tema

​


----------



## Burbunauta (9 Sep 2022)

*Resumen hasta ahora:*

Solía poner resúmenes, pero con tantas peleas y tantos vídeos por día no hay manera de resumir nada. Pero al final he decidido poner este resumen:

Resumen: están todos peleados.

o bien

Resumen: todo sigue igual pero han ido cambiando de sitio



*Judicialización:*

Sólo quedan 2 de los "Cinco Grandes" y de milagro. La culpa de todas estas peleas es del propio SR. Al principio él dijo que quien le apoyase era para:


_La judicialización del Expediente Royuela_


No decía la "politización" y no decía la "salvación" de España. No hablaba de banderas o partidos. Decía ju-di-cia-li-za-ción. Pero en realidad, lo que tiene que hacer todo aquel que apoye a SR es:


_Abandonarlo todo en la vida y dedicarse en cuerpo y alma a *la judicialización del Expediente Royuela* hasta la victoria o la muerte._


... y eso no lo dijo SR desde un principio. De ahí todas las peleas ya que la gran mayoría de los que le apoyaron era para colaborar, no para dar la vida.

No estoy reprochando a SR. Con todo lo que le ha pasado en su vida entendemos por qué hace esto. Solamente que no dejó bien claro desde el principio su propósito y eso le llevó a todas las peleas. A más de uno que no sea creyente le pasa lo que a SR y se arma una muy gorda.



*El CNI podría manejarlo a voluntad:*

SR tiene muy malos prontos pero es inteligente. Si el CNI quisiese, le podría pillar por esos dos lados: la ira y el razonamiento.

Para dejar pillado a SR con su ira, bastaría con poner gente que se tomase el ER a broma. SR quedaría pillado por su propia ira haciendo vídeos de respuesta y perdiendo el tiempo.

Para dejarlo pillado con el razonamiento, se puede usar los razonamientos de Inmatrix. SR quedaría enredado en argumentos filosóficos y también perdería mucho tiempo.

Para ponerse a gritar a los que no hacen lo que uno quiere ya tenemos a las charos y los progres. No necesitamos a nadie más. Además, ha habido rabietas de SR muy peligrosas, como cuando acusó a Presencia de tener un "pasado oscuro".



*Pérdida de credibilidad*

Las peleas han quitado credibilidad al ER. La gente se ha cansado. Pero hay factores que apoyan la veracidad del ER.

Por ejemplo, el ER no sería algo importante para la mafia globalista. Para ellos, el ER no llegaría ni a la categoría de grano en el culo. Para esta mafia, todos somos unos microbios. Unos señores que están gestionando la guerra ruso-ucaniana y trafican con miles de millones de dólares no se van a preocupar por un canal en YouTube con 50.000 _fachas _suscritos en un *país sometido*. Como dijo alguien por aquí (no recuerdo quién, mis disculpas):

_Por mis amigos hasta el culo
A mis enemigos por el culo
Al indiferente la ley vigente_ (o sea, a los microbios, los jueces pardillos)

Aparentemente, esa sería la razón por la que la mafia sigue con notas escritas sin que les importe mucho el ER, si es que lo conocen.

La otra razón es que todo el ER cuadra con la historia del R78. No se puede entender que el PSOE tenga tantísimo poder si no es porque son una mafia armada. Cada vez que ganan las elecciones es por un golpe de estado: 23-F, 11-M, 1-O. Cada vez que llegan al poder nos dejan en la ruina. Tienen comprados a los medios de comunicación, a los educadores, a los jueces, al cine, al arte, a las FSE, al CNI.

Si nos quitásemos a esta mafia de encima, no digo que dejaría de haber mafias, ladrones y corruptos. Pero nos ahorraríamos el 8% del PIB en corrupción. Tendríamos más libertad y derechos.


*Cambio*

El "Gran Grande", el padre de SR, parece que estuvo a punto de apartarlo del tema por su mala leche. Luego volvió a admitirlo y parece que SR ha cambiado de estrategia y dejará las peleas. Que dure.


*Equivocaciones de los ex-"Cinco Grandes"*

Cuando aún existían los "Cinco Grandes", dijeron que Margarita Robles estaba muy nerviosa y que se notaba en su escritura. Se dijo que tenían la certeza de que iba a dimitir en julio de 2022. Eso no ha ocurrido. Robles sigue estando en la mafia y activa, nada nerviosa y colaborando plenamente aún sabiendo donde está en realidad metida. Zapatero le sigue escribiendo normalmente.

Cuando un político del PP le dijo a SR que no tenía dinero en el extranjero, hubo una metedura de pata de SR. Dijo que "a veces los topos se equivocan en las cuentas bancarias". Malo. A partir de ahora tendrá que usar certificados bancarios firmados.

Ahora dicen que Lesmes dimitirá. A ver.



*La firma indubitada de Mena*

La *Fiscalía de Cataluña* tiene que estar llena de sentencias firmadas por Mena. Bastaría que los "topos" sustrajesen unas cuantas y en principio deberían valer como firma indubitada. Supongo. SR no es la única persona que odia a Mena. Mena ha fastidiado a muchas otras personas (aunque no tanto como a la familia Royuela, claro) y algunas han hecho estudios sobre la evolución de la firma de Mena:

Antes del 2000:







Después del 2000:













Hacia el 2006:













Y hay también por ahí sentencias:









*Zelensky*

Al parecer el presidente de Ucrania cobra 100 millones al mes por mantener la guerra. Pagado por los USA pasando por Madrid. Si eso es verdad, esta no es una mafia de psicópatas, son el anticristo directamente. Y todo con la finalidad de subir los precios de la energía a saber para qué.



*Cambio de lugar*

El centro geográfico de acción ha ido moviéndose estos días desde Leganés a Beziers y de ahí a Madrid. Pero ningún resultado.



*Los datos mandan*

SR tiene información de que los globalistas quieren poner al sionismo y a Israel como centro de todo y dividir el mundo en tres zonas. Esto ha hecho que la gente se eche para atrás porque ya es demasiado conspiranoico. Pero la ventaja de SR es que él tiene *datos *y nosotros solamente podemos especular lo que realmente quiere la mafia globalista.

Cuando el ER hablaba de todo lo relativo a España, nosotros podíamos cotejar por experiencia que todos los datos suministrados cuadraban con la historia del R78 y del PSOE. Entendíamos por qué Zapatero arruinó España con la burbuja inmobiliaria (se lo ordenaron y le pagaron) y por qué ahora Sánchez está volviendo a hacer lo mismo (se lo ordenan y le pagan).

Pero ahora no podemos cotejar con ninguna experiencia si es verdad todo lo del sionismo. Mientras podíamos cotejar, creíamos en el ER, ahora habría habría que seguir creyendo porque el ER tiene datos, no especulaciones, aunque no podamos cotejarlos con ninguna experiencia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Sep 2022)

*Pope dissolves Knights of Malta leadership, issues new constitution*
By Philip Pullella









Pope dissolves Knights of Malta leadership, issues new constitution


Pope Francis dissolved the leadership of the Knights of Malta, the global Catholic religious order, and installed a provisional government ahead of the election of a new Grand Master.




www.reuters.com















Members of the Order of the Knights of Malta arrive in St. Peter Basilica for their 900th anniversary in Vatican February 9, 2013. REUTERS/Alessandro Bianchi/File Photo


> VATICAN CITY, Sept 3 (Reuters) - Pope Francis on Saturday dissolved the leadership of the Knights of Malta, the global Catholic religious order and humanitarian group, and installed a provisional government ahead of the election of a new Grand Master.
> 
> The change, which the pope issued in a decree, came after five years of often acrimonious debate within the order and between some top members of the old guard and the Vatican over a new constitution that some feared would weaken its sovereignty.
> 
> ...



The new constitution eliminates the nobility rule as well as the tradition of Grand Masters being elected for life.

"It will be more democratic. The question of nobility has now become secondary," Tomasi said.

Future Grand Masters will be elected for 10-year terms, renewable only once, and will have to step down at age 85.

Reformers, backed by the Vatican, had called for a more transparent government to bring in fresh blood and allow the order to better respond to the massive growth it has seen in recent years.​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Sep 2022)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo
que vaaa.... para nada .... para nada 
​


----------



## Kill33r (9 Sep 2022)

Burbunauta dijo:


> *Resumen hasta ahora:*
> 
> Solía poner resúmenes, pero con tantas peleas y tantos vídeos por día no hay manera de resumir nada. Pero al final he decidido poner este resumen:
> 
> ...



Te resumo lo resumido

Miras al dedo en vez de a la luna, que tú no sepas de geopolítica, o lo ocultes, no quiere decir que el resto de seguidores nos quedemos en zapatero y la burbuja del ladrillo, sería de muy bajo empaque y justito cociente intelectual, si es cierto lo que escribes, he dejado un vídeo arriba que deberías memorizartelo 66 veces cada día,no fuma porros, no tiene ansiedad, no sufre de efecto dunnig kruger, ni es jilipoyas como nos quieres hacer ver en tu hilo, es exalto cargo de la ONU
Doctor en Ciencias Económicas y Empresariales por la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y actualmente es Profesor Titular e imparte el Grado en inglés en Economía Internacional y en Organización Económica Internacional de dicha Universidad. Ha sido también Director del Grupo de Prospectiva y Análisis Económico Internacional y profesor de la Universidad Antonio de Nebrija en Madrid, España (2006-2008) así como profesor de la Universidad de Ginebra (Suiza).
Ha sido durante más de 23 años economista funcionario permanente de alto nivel de la ONU en la Conferencia de Naciones Unidas para el Comercio y Desarrollo (UNCTAD), en Ginebra (Suiza), especializado en economía del conocimiento y desarrollo sostenible, dirigiendo múltiples iniciativas internacionales y coordinando y evaluando proyectos en muchos países de Latinoamérica y varios de Asia y África. Ha trabajado asimismo para la Comisión Económica para América Latina y el Caribe (CEPALC), así como en el Programa de Naciones Unidas para el Medio Ambiente (PNUE). Es también especialista en estrategias de uso y conservación de la biodiversidad relacionada con el comercio, diseñando y dirigiendo la Iniciativa BIOTRADE de la UNCTAD. Ha sido también muy activo, desde la ONU, en la reconstrucción económica de países golpeados por la guerra como economista de la Misión Especial de Paz para Afganistán del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, así como en el área de proyecciones y modelos de prospectiva sobre nuevas tecnologías y comercio internacional. Fue también asesor de alto nivel para asuntos monetarios y financieros desde la Banca española como Director Adjunto del Servicio de Estudios del Banco Central-Hispano en Madrid.
Ha sido también Coordinador del proyecto “Políticas para la Convergencia y Desarrollo Tecnológico Nano-Bio-Info-Cogno” en la EOI , Escuela de Organización Industrial en Madrid, y autor de los informes “Convergencia NBIC 2005: El Desafío de la Convergencia de las Nuevas Tecnologías” y “La Salud y la Revolución de la Convergencia de las Nuevas tecnologías NBIC”. Desde el Grupo de Políticas de Desarrollo ha desarrollado las iniciativas MEDCOP y GRECO en el ámbito de las relaciones de codesarrollo euromediterráneas. Asesor de Alto Nivel del CAR/PL de la ONU para la Competitividad Verde y el Programa GRECO en Barcelona. Ha sido coordinador de la Plataforma de Codesarrollo Mediterráneo que aboga por una visión de codesarrollo regional construido desde las nuevas formas de competitividad y de forma bottom-up. Ha sido asimismo fundador y Presidente del Fondo Empresarial Mundial para la Erradicación de la Pobreza (FEMEP).
En paralelo a sus labores docentes es CEO de Metaeconomics y ejerce como consultor Senior para Gobiernos y organismos internacionales y más recientemente en el área de “Marca-País”. Ha sido miembro de la Comisión de Globalización del Foro sobre el Estado del Mundo, miembro del Consejo de Administración de la Fundación Sanofi-Espoir, en Paris, que lucha por la salud y el desarrollo en África. Es asimismo miembro del Comité Directivo de la Organización “Planetworkshops” y de su Global Conference anual en Evian (Francia) del Foro Internacional para el Desarrollo Sostenible y miembro del Consejo Editorial de la Revista FACTS del Instituto Veolia Environnement en Paris.

Tienes usted graduado escolar?

Me ha negado más caracteres por límite, aún le queda currículum, " chico que mira al dedo"


----------



## Kill33r (9 Sep 2022)

Por cierto me chivan de que inmatrix está pensando en devolver el gato adoptado 

Ni para pienso y arena le va a quedar después de la conciliación


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Sep 2022)

*STEVE BANNON SE HA ENTREGADO O PRESENTADO VOLUNTARIO PARA DECLARAR EN NO SE QUE ROLLOS DE ESTOS*

*Y HA COMENTADO NOSEDONDE QUE :

EL FBI HA METIDO LA PATADA EN LA PUERTA ( REDADA ) DE UNOS 35 ALIADOS DE TRUMP AYER MISMO*


#SteveBannon just broke that at least 35 President Trump allies had their homes raided yesterday by#FBI's#Mobsters.

Is America now#Amerika, a 3rd world country and#BananaRepublic,
​ 
 

El Bannon se lo pasa pipa con estos rollos

*Steve Bannon Says **Indictment Was ‘Best Day’ of His Life**, Claims 35 Trump Allies Have Been Raided by the FBI and Face ‘Assassinations’
*

*


Steve Bannon Says Indictment Was ‘Best Day’ of His Life, Claims 35 Trump Allies Have Been Raided by the FBI and Face ‘Assassinations’


*

​


----------



## Kill33r (10 Sep 2022)

Al Towers dijo:


> Que todo está unido y bajo los mismos eso ya lo sé muy bien, otra cosa es que el ER tenga completa verosimilitud o que se use para desviar la atención precisamente de esto centrándose en historias sin salida



Osea que descubriendo cómo funcionan las tripas del sionismo, es desviar la atención?

HDGLP, por qué el juez Llarena lleva 5 años sin investigar lo que el profesor presentó en comisaría con pruebas de la injerencia de opensociety en el independentismo ilegal catalán? 

Te contradices HDLGP 

El ER es oro, y como tal hay que cuidarlo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Sep 2022)

Santi con Presencia en directo al fono. hace 6​ 



Dice el Juez Presencia : "un NUEVO AUTO que vendria a decir algo asi como

_ - El JUEZ (x) del Juzgado Numero 5 de Talavera de la Reina 
*IMPUTA DE NUEVO a la EX FISCAL GENERAL DEL ESTADO DOLORES DELGADO*_
* por el asunto de los 3 millones en un paraiso fiscal - *

SANTI Y PRESENCIA COMENTAN QUE DA LA IMPRESION DE QUE HACEN UN LIO JURIDICO PARA
 CARGAR CONTRA DOLORES DELGADO
POR " SALIRSE DE LA ORGANIZACION MAFIOSA" 


> ___________________________KABRONES_










habra que esperar un poco por que tanto Juez Presencia como el periodista de ACODAP son muy BOMBASTICOS con los titulares de las noticias que dan. a sabiendas de que el publico es medio ñogui y solo entienden de titulares espectaculares y es la unica manerad e competir en el mercado de la atencion para intentar ser visto.
pero veremos a ver como evoluciona esto de la nueva imputacion de Dolores Delgado Ex Fiscal General.

segundo aproximado

1833 visualizaciones Emitió en directo hace 69 minutos​


----------



## Kill33r (10 Sep 2022)

Me estoy descojonando de entretenimiento

Manuel buceta miler 

Siempre con este juez sustituto sin cuentas en paraísos 

Limpio y virgen 

 


Me viene a la cabeza inmatrix y su conciliación de 200.000 euros 



Ya ha regalado el gato?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Sep 2022)

RESUMEN VISUAL DE LO QUE HA COMPARTIDO SANTI Y PRESENCIA.
EN ESTO VENDRIAN A RESUMIRSE COMO VEN LOS CASOS EN CURSO 





















​


----------



## Bimmer (10 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> EL SARGENTO RAFAEL GARCIA RUIZ, SU MUJER Y LOS SUEGROS
> En el ER aparece una denuncia en el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña con fecha del cinco de octubre del 2004 de una persona asociada a Alberto Royuela, Juan Manuel Martínez Grasa.
> Se denuncia a una serie de magistrados por evasión de capitales extraídos de deudores fiscales. Esta red corrupta hacía la vista gorda con las deudas de empresarios a cambio de la mordida.
> Algunos foreros han criticado a Santiago Royuela Samit por sus motivos; el mío, si es que lo tengo, es que ya empezada la tercera década del S. XXI nos ofrezca los documentos del ER (miles de páginas) en un formato pdf que no permite la búsqueda de palabras ¿O es que soy yo un inútil y no sé cómo hacerlo?
> ...




Por si acaso no se puso esto en referencia a la jueza y probable suegra de el sargento Ruiz llamada Roser Aixandri Tarre, y para los que dicen que Ruiz no ha existido, ejem @inMatrix :






__





Consejo General del Poder Judicial: Buscador de contenidos







www.poderjudicial.es





"AUTO En la Villa de Madrid, a diecisiete de Julio de dos mil uno. I. HECHOS


PRIMERO.- El Procurador Sr. D. Manuel Ogando Cañizares en nombre y representación de D. Luis Manuel interpuso denuncia ante esta Sala contra los Excmos. Sres D. Carlos Jiménez Villarejo, Fiscal Jefe de la Fiscalía Especial para la Represión de los Delitos Económicos relacionados con la corrupción y D. Simón , Fiscal Jefe de la Fiscalía del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña por presuntos delitos, se dice, de omisión del deber de perseguir delitos, cohecho y negociaciones prohibidas a los funcionarios.

SEGUNDO.- Por providencia de esta Sala de fecha 29 de junio de 2001, se acordó formar rollo, se registró, se designó Ponente y se confirió traslado al Ministerio Fiscal para informe sobre competencia y contenido de la denuncia recibida.

TERCERO.- El Ministerio Fiscal, en escrito de fecha 13 de julio de 2001, solicita el archivo de la presente causa en los siguientes términos: "1. Que, conforme al art. 57.2 de la Ley Orgánica del Poder Judicial la competencia para instruir y enjuiciar los presentes hechos corresponde a esa Excma. Sala.- 2.- Que procede el archivo de la Causa Especial nº 36/2001 en base a las razones que se concretan en la siguiente exposición: A.- Preámbulo o introducción del escrito-denuncia: D. Luis Manuel , a modo de introducción o preámbulo manifiesta expresamente: "Que habiendo venido a conocimiento de mi representando la realización de unos hechos potencialmente constitutivos de delito, de los que aprecia como posible responsable la Ilma. Sra. Dª Roser Aixandri Tarré, Jueza de Instrucción nª 26 de Barcelona, en cumplimiento de lo que dispone el artículo 264 de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal los puso en conocimiento del Juzgado de Instrucción de Barcelona, correspondiendo por turno de reparto al Juzgado de tal clase núm. 5 de dicha ciudad, que acordó su inmediato archivo por estimarse incompetente para conocer del asunto dada la condición de aforada de la persona posible responsable de los mismos, por lo que reprodujo el escrito ante el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña, cuya Sala de lo Penal acordó su Archivo, tras dar vista al Ministerio Fiscal, que lejos de profundizar en la averiguación de tales hechos, decidió formular denuncia contra mi mandante, estimándole autor de un delito de acusación y denuncia falsas.- Como consecuencia de tal denuncia, el Juzgado de Instrucción num. 32 de Barcelona inició diligencias previas de índole penal bajo núm. 5.375/2000-B, acordando recibir declaración a mi representando en condición de imputado.- Ante ello, mi representando, que no intentó en momento alguno formular denuncia ni acusación de tipo alguno, sino simplemente dar cumplimiento a un precepto de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal, que le obligaba a poner los hechos de que había tenido noticia en conocimiento del Tribunal competente para conocer de ellos, se ha visto en la necesidad de profundizar en el asunto con objeto de obtener los datos precisos que le permitieran desvirtuar la imputación de falsedad con que por parte de la Fiscalía del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña se tildaba el contenido de su supuesta denuncia. Y al recabar tales datos han llegado a su poder una serie de informaciones en cadena que rebasan largamente lo que era objeto de su inicial propósito de argumentar su defensa y que, dada su gravedad y trascendencia, se ve obligado a denunciar ante ese Alto Tribunal, que resulta ser el competente para entender del asunto, dado



el carácter de aforados que afecta a los principales responsables de los hechos...- En efecto, y a lo largo de las investigaciones llevadas a cabo por mi representando para demostrar la certeza de los hechos imputados a la Ilma. Sra. Dª Roxer Aixantri Tarre, y como sea que en ellos se hallaban involucrados otros jueces y fiscales con destino en la propia Barcelona, sus pesquisas le llevaron a tener que analizar la posible participación de los mismos en los hechos de referencia, y ello ha puesto de manifiesto una serie de irregularidades que, una vez debidamente constatadas, evidencian la posible comisión de diversos delitos".- B.- Hechos que integran la denuncia.- Nos remitimos a los que se describen en el escrito presentado.- C.- Inadmisión/Archivo de la denuncia: * Habida cuenta que el escrito presentado por D. Alberto Rayuela Fernández debió formularse por medio de querella ( art 406 de la Ley Orgánica del Poder Judical ) ejerciendo acusación popular y con prestación de fianza, cuyo defecto conllevaría por sí solo la inadmisión del escrito prestado.- * Dado que los hechos denunciados aparecen fragmentados e incompletos en exposición al formar parte de un conjunto más amplio (folios 1 y 2 de la denuncia) que el denunciante se abstiene de desarrollar.- * Considerando que los hechos denunciados son parte del resultado obtenido (folios 1 y 2 del escrito de denuncia) en la investigación realizada por el denunciante (por tanto, sin garantía de imparcialidad) para desvirtuar la imputación existente contra él de haber incurrido en un presunto delito de acusación y denuncia falsa de cuyas diligencias se halla conociendo el Juzgado de Instrucción núm. 2 de Barcelona. * Constando que los hechos denunciados carecen de base probatoria indiciaria al haberse aportado únicamente en apoyo de las imputaciones realizadas cuatro fotocopias de supuestos documentos- recibo de diversas cantidades percibidas por "Galton Centro de Investigaciones Psicológicas" por parte de la Fiscalía del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña sin conexión, en principio, con los hechos denunciados (y cuyos originales, tendrían que obrar en tal Fiscalía y no en poder del denunciante) y otras cuatro de documentos supuestamente firmados por Mª Julia Maiquez Azcarraga autorizando al Barclays Bank al abono de diversas cantidades (24 millones en fechas sucesivas) que serán transferidas a sus C/C bancarias por Juan Camp Puigdomenech, Construcción y Rehabilitación de Inmuebles, S.A., Cornet, S.A. y Bizoain, S.A. cuya ilegal percepción solo resulta avalada por la palabra del denunciante. - Por lo expuesto, como ya se ha adelantado, interesa se acuerde por esa Excma Sala el ARCHIVO de la presente Causa Especial sin perjuicio de que el denunciante pueda poner los hechos ahora denunciados en conocimiento del Juzgado de Instrucción núm. 2 de Barcelona, con lo que queda salvaguardado el derechodeber que impone la ley de poner en conocimiento de la Autoridad Judicial la realización de unos hechos que estima constitutivos de delito, coadyuvando, en su opinión, a su defensa en el proceso que se sigue contra él por un presunto delito de acusación y denuncia falsa y permitiendo, así, que la titular del Juzgado de Instrucción num. 2 de Barcelona (que conoce de la causa incoada por presunto delito de acusación y denuncia falsa seguido contra el denunciante decida (con las garantías legales) con una visión global y completa del conjunto de los hechos (no solo de los ahora denunciados) si se da los condicionamientos exigibles para elevar a esa Sala la "exposición razonada" de unos hechos que se atribuyen a los aforados".



II: RAZONAMIENTOS JURíDICOS UNICO.- El denunciante aparece, según el mismo reconoce, imputado en presuntos delitos de acusación y denuncia falsas como consecuencia de denuncia que había presentado contra una Magistrada de Barcelona (Juzgado de Instrucción número 32 de Barcelona Diligencias Previas 5.375/2000-B), y no ve mejor modo de defenderse de tales imputaciones que implicando al Excmo. Sr. Fiscal Jefe de Cataluña y al Excmo. Sr. Fiscal Jefe de la Fiscalía Especial para la Represión de los Delitos Económicos relacionados con la Corrupción en presuntos hechos delictivos sin ningún fundamento y sólo avalado por su palabra como bien señala el Ministerio Fiscal al solicitar el archivo de la presente causa. Independientemente de que concurren razones formales, como apunta el Ministerio Fiscal, para inadmitir la denuncia, lo cierto es que ante la ausencia absoluta de fundamento y pudiendo ser a su vez, estos hechos denunciados constitutivos de los mismos delitos de acusación y denuncia falsas que se siguen en el Juzgado de Instrucción de Barcelona, y dado que esta denuncia tiene su origen en esas Diligencias, procede, además del inmediato archivo de la presente causa, la remisión de testimonio de esta resolución y de la denuncia al Juzgado de Instrucción número 32 de Barcelona para su unión a las diligencias que se siguen contra D. Alberto Rayuela Fernández. Por todo lo que se deja expuesto procede dictar la siguiente


III. PARTE DISPOSITIVA El archivo de la presente causa y la remisión de testimonio de esta resolución y de la denuncia al Juzgado de Instrucción número 32 de Barcelona a los efectos de su unión a las Diligencias Previas que se siguen contra D. Luis Manuel .


ASI lo mandan y firman los Excmos. Sres. expresados al margen, de lo que como Secretario certifico."



*Por cierto, escribieron mal el apellido de Alberto Royuela, encima con recochineo, putos funcionarios.*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Sep 2022)

es bastante posible.
Lo que no quiere decir necesariamente, que gran parte de los hechos denunciados se falsos

LAS CUENTAS DE JUECES , POLITICOS Y PERSONAJES MEDIATICOS, TIENEN MUCHAS PAPELETAS DE SER CIERTAS




Para mi McDowell es el que mas posiblidades ( de guion ) tiene de No existir como tal



ni " Patrick Macdowell " ni la tal "logia de Miami" esa

que misterios. a saber que podra ser


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Sep 2022)

*DOLORES DELGADO, EXFISCAL GENERAL DEL ESTADO ESPAÑOL, IMPUTADA EN LA AUDIENCIA NACIONAL POR GADEA*

GADENA IMPUTONA 


*SUPER PLOT TWIST : EL LIO *






AHORA EL JUEZ GADEA SE ENCUENTRA QUE LE ENTRA EL CASO 
PERO CON LA DOLORES DELGADO IMPUTADA EN EL PACK ( JUNTO CON LOS ROYUELA ETC )



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Sep 2022)

EL TEMA ESTARIA EN QUE :

entiendo que dicen que no puede darse la circunstanci esa, el caso (contra ellos ) " va viciado", es imposible.

con lo cual tendria que archivarse ENTERO (el caso contra ellos )

Es algo asi como : un juez que los acusados han recusado y no se inhibe o renuncia a la causa.

se encuentra CON QUE LE METEN EN EL CASO A LA EX FISCAL GENERAL ... IMPUTADA CON LOS TIOS QUE QUIERE ENTRULLAR  

EN PLAN : " TOMA SALAO DEL GADEA.. YA QUE ESTASN TAN IMPUTON... TE MANDO TAMBIEN A LA EX FISCAL IMPUTADA " EN EL PACK JUNTO CON LOS ROYUELA Y COMPAñIA















Cuanto mas avanza, mas se meten la otra parte en arenas movedizas..casi hasta el cuello

cuanto mas prosiga el tema, mas y mas se meten


ademas parece que narrativas aparentemente competitivas, como las de COMISARIO VILLAREJO

al final en muchois aspectos ESTAN TRABAJANDO COMBINANDOSE

tambien "outlets" de salida de informacion como ALVISE y tantos otros

es decir : no es tapar un via

es que tienen MUCHAS VIAS ABIERTAS en el casco​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Sep 2022)

- Jaque mate a Gadea: Le devuelven la causa contra Dolores Delgado para que ésta sea investigada


Al juzgado de Talavera de la Reina le ha parecido tan sorprendente los movimientos de Gadea como nos lo pareció a todos nosotros.




www.acodap.org






EN PLAN : " TOMA SALAO DEL GADEA.. YA QUE ESTASN TAN IMPUTON... TE MANDO TAMBIEN A LA EX FISCAL IMPUTADA " EN EL PACK JUNTO CON LOS ROYUELA Y COMPAñIA



AUTO QUE IMPUTA POR SEGUNDA VEZ A DOLORES DELGADO

*HOLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII__________*










Como tenemos muy claro que el asunto que vamos a tratar de explicarles es tremendamente confuso, vamos a intentar hacerlo de la forma más simple posible para que todos lo entiendan.

Como recordarán, el pasado mes de abril, cuando Fernando Presencia denunció tanto a la ex fiscal general del Estado, Dolores Delgado, como al ex presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, por la presunta existencia de cuentas a su nombre en paraísos fiscales, el asunto recayó en el juzgado de la Audiencia Nacional que dirige el juez Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés.

En un más que extraño movimiento jurídico, el juez Gadea decidió imputar, en un principio, tanto a Delgado como a Zapatero, cambiando de opinión al día siguiente y convirtiendo en investigado al juez Fernando Presencia, es decir, al denunciante.

Continuando con esa extraña decisión, Gadea decidió trasladar esa investigación a los juzgados de Talavera de la Reina, dado que es el lugar de residencia del juez Presencia, y se olvidó por completo de su primera decisión, archivando la investigación contra Zapatero y Delgado.

Pasados los meses de esa decisión, es evidente que al juzgado de Talavera de la Reina le ha parecido tan sorprendente los movimientos de Gadea, como nos lo pareció en su momento a todos nosotros.

Y en un auto fechado el día 5 de septiembre, el Juzgado de Instrucción y Primera Instancia número 5 de Talavera ha tomado una decisión que va a suponer un gran quebradero de cabeza para el juez Gadea, justo en la misma semana en la que iba a iniciar los interrogatorios contra varios denunciantes de corrupción a los que pretende imputar un delito de injurias y calumnias contra las altas instituciones del Estado.

*Y es que el Juzgado de Talavera le devuelve el asunto a Gadea, archivando la investigación contra Fernando Presencia, e indicando que quien debe ser investigada es, en realidad, Dolores Delgado.*



*Ahora, el juez Gadea se encuentra con varias patatas sumamente calientes que solucionar.*

Por un lado, ¿cómo va a justificar el asunto abierto contra Presencia, los Royuela y otros denunciantes de corrupción, cuando desde otro juzgado se le dice que investigue a Dolores Delgado? ¿Archivará ese asunto, o seguirá huyendo hacia adelante pudiendo acabar siendo denunciado por un presunto delito de prevaricación?
¿Investigará a Dolores Delgado, ahora que no es fiscal General del Estado, o seguirá en sus trece?
Desconocemos qué es lo que hará Gadea tras esta decisión del juzgado de Talavera, pero lo que sí tenemos claro es que el juez Gadea tiene un problema, y muy serio, ya que, de seguir adelante, seríamos hasta incapaces de contabilizar todos los delitos en los que estaría incurriendo.




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Sep 2022)

*YO HE ENTENDIDO LO CONTRARIO QUE PRESENCIA AL LEER EL AUTO *
*ENTIENDO QUE LE ARCHIVA CUALQUIER PROCEDIMIENTO CONTRA ZP ¿ Y DOLORES DELGADO? POR TENER CUENTAS EN EL EXTRANJERO

no se yo si Presencia es muy optimisa y entiende lo que le da la gana entender

o si es el alambicado lenguaje juridico donde no estan claro lo que significa cada termino *

siempre que leo o escucho una interpreteacion del Jues Presencia de algo y acudo luego a la fuente, no tiene nada que ver como lo cuenta y las conclusiones, con lo que que interpretaria yo.

3 de 4 veces "le puede" el "como queria que fuera" con la realidad de lo que tiene delante

he leido el AUTO y no se si es muy alambicado o que, pero no entiendo o interpretdo del mismo, nada de lo que dice Presencia​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Sep 2022)

canal alternativo con temas varios

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Sep 2022)

en cualquier caso el marron se lo comeeria el 

osea que el sabra si se flipa o no con la intepretacion de la situacion xD

ah vale. EN LOS FUNDAMENTOS JURUDICOS ( PRIMERO) sta como dice Presencia
es en el SEGUNDO donde dice que le parece un zurrullo la denuncia xD
Pero me he perdido, no se por que unos si y otros no. supongo que por no he seguido los detalles


 El JUZGADO DE .1A.INST.E INSTRUCCION N.5
*TALAVERA DE LA REINA ... *

*LO QUE SI HACE EFECTIVAMENTE : ES LO MANDARLE A LA DOLORES DELGADO , IMPUTADA , AL GADEA *

FUNDAMENTOS JURÍDICOS
*PRIMERO*.- Presentado informe por el Ministerio Fiscal,
por el mismo se ha interesado esta decisión de archivo de la
causa, si bien, con respecto a la conducta que se imputa a Dª
Dolores Delgado García, el Ministerio Fiscal ha interesado que
se proceda a inhibirse a las Diligencias Previas 50/2022 que
se están tramitando en el Juzgado Central de Instrucción nº 6
de Madrid, dada la conexidad que hay con la misma, al amparo
de lo establecido en el artículo 17.3 de la LECrim, partiendo
del hecho de que respecto de la entonces Fiscal General del
Estado, la misma, ya está incluida en la denuncia presentada
por el Fiscal Jefe de la Audiencia Nacional, que ha dado lugar
a las referidas diligencias previas, solicitud a la que debe
accederse por los motivos interesad


https://www.acodap.org/wp-content/uploads/2022/09/AUTO-QUE-IMPUTA-POR-SEGUNDA-VEZ-A-DOLORES-DELGADO.pdf



*ALA TOMA SALAO *











AUN ASI ES TODO MUY EXTRAÑO
ES UNA PIRULA RARISA Xd

No se, no me entero bien. espero que Presencia lo este entendiendo bien. XD​


----------



## Sociedad Thule (11 Sep 2022)

Sinceramente, en los archivos motrados por el E.R nunca se han visto pruebas fehacientes, esas notas manuscritas las pudo redactar cualquier ciudadano "éntregado a la causa", sinceramente creo que esto va a acabar muy mal, sobre todo con el juez presencia que esta pendiente lo de la Audiencia Nacional, o Santi con el 33 de Barcelona, estos son como el borracho Nieto Bastardo de Franco ese San Ludopatron que esta todo el dia en directo con delirios, solo que estos no beben se expresan bien y les das un pequeño toque de cresibilidad.


----------



## Sdenka (11 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Por si acaso no se puso esto en referencia a la jueza y probable suegra de el sargento Ruiz llamada Roser Aixandri Tarre



Ella no es la suegra de Ruiz, javvi reconoció ese error posteriormente gracias a Duda Metódica y rectificó. El suegro de Ruiz aparece en la página 126 de la querella de 2004 presentada por Grasa.


----------



## javvi (11 Sep 2022)

Sdenka dijo:


> Ella no es la suegra de Ruiz, javvi reconoció ese error posteriormente gracias a Duda Metódica y rectificó. El suegro de Ruiz aparece en la página 126 de la querella de 2004 presentada por Grasa.



No se te escapa ni un detalle.


----------



## Tigershark (11 Sep 2022)

Entonces van a pactar, van a cerrar el ER metiendole toda la culpa a la Lola, que es la que menos culpa tiene, tanto para esto, a mi lo de presencia y sus pactos con la narcomafia cada día me huele peor , y tengo la sensación que SR piensa similar. .


----------



## hurdygurdy (11 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> Por si acaso no se puso esto en referencia a la jueza y probable suegra de el sargento Ruiz llamada Roser Aixandri Tarre, y para los que dicen que Ruiz no ha existido, ejem @inMatrix :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cómo demuestra el archivo de esa denuncia que existe el inexistente sargento Ruiz?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Sep 2022)

YO SIGO PENSANDO QUE SE PASAN CON EL SENSACIONALISMO EN LOS TITULARES 
pero alla ellos  aqui es el torero er que decide lo que se arrima al toroh y hase la faena


NADA NO VAN A CONTAR NADA NUEVO

*NOTA DE PRENSA ACODAP: *

*< JAQUE MATE A GADEA..." DOLORES DELGADO IMPUTADA POR EL JUEZ GADEA DE LA ADUENCIA NACIONAL NACIONAL >*


*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*

Como tenemos muy claro que el asunto que vamos a tratar de explicarles es tremendamente confuso, vamos a intentar hacerlo de la forma más simple posible para que todos lo entiendan.

Como recordarán, el pasado mes de abril, cuando Fernando Presencia denunció tanto a la ex fiscal general del Estado, Dolores Delgado, como al ex presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, por la presunta existencia de cuentas a su nombre en paraísos fiscales, el asunto recayó en el juzgado de la Audiencia Nacional que dirige el juez Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés.

En un más que extraño movimiento jurídico, el juez Gadea decidió imputar, en un principio, tanto a Delgado como a Zapatero, cambiando de opinión al día siguiente y convirtiendo en investigado al juez Fernando Presencia, es decir, al denunciante.
Continuando con esa extraña decisión, Gadea decidió trasladar esa investigación a los juzgados de Talavera de la Reina, dado que es el lugar de residencia del juez Presencia, y se olvidó por completo de su primera decisión, archivando la investigación contra Zapatero y Delgado.
Pasados los meses de esa decisión, es evidente que al juzgado de Talavera de la Reina le ha parecido tan sorprendente los movimientos de Gadea, como nos lo pareció en su momento a todos nosotros.

Y en un auto fechado el día 5 de septiembre, el Juzgado de Instrucción y Primera Instancia número 5 de Talavera ha tomado una decisión que va a suponer un gran quebradero de cabeza para el juez Gadea, justo en la misma semana en la que iba a iniciar los interrogatorios contra varios denunciantes de corrupción a los que pretende imputar un delito de injurias y calumnias contra las altas instituciones del Estado.

Y es que el Juzgado de Talavera le devuelve el asunto a Gadea, archivando la investigación contra Fernando Presencia, e indicando que quien debe ser investigada es, en realidad, Dolores Delgado.

________________________________________________________________________________________________________

NOTA MIA : NO. YO LO QUE ENTIENDO DEL AUTO NO SERIA " LA IMPUTACION CONRA PRESENCIA"
SI NO QUIE : LOQUE ARCHIVA LA DENUNCIA DE ACOPAP PRESENCIA CONTRA ZAPATERO NO AL REVES
________________________________________________________________________________________________________


https://www.acodap.org/wp-content/uploads/2022/09/AUTO-QUE-IMPUTA-POR-SEGUNDA-VEZ-A-DOLORES-DELGADO.pdf



Ahora, el juez Gadea se encuentra con varias patatas sumamente calientes que solucionar. Por un lado, ¿cómo va a justificar el asunto abierto contra Presencia, los Royuela y otros denunciantes de corrupción, cuando desde otro juzgado se le dice que investigue a Dolores Delgado? ¿Archivará ese asunto, o seguirá huyendo hacia adelante pudiendo acabar siendo denunciado por un presunto delito de prevaricación?
¿Investigará a Dolores Delgado, ahora que no es fiscal General del Estado, o seguirá en sus trece?
Desconocemos qué es lo que hará Gadea tras esta decisión del juzgado de Talavera, pero lo que sí tenemos claro es que el juez Gadea tiene un problema, y muy serio, ya que, de seguir adelante, seríamos hasta incapaces de contabilizar todos los delitos en los que estaría incurriendo.

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Sep 2022)

EN RESUMEN,.
yo las interpretaciones de Juez Presencia de los procesos judiciales : LAS PONGO QUE LA CATEGORIA DE SEMI INVENTS SENSACIONALISTAS NO OBJETIVOS DE PARTE

no te puedes fiar de las intepretaciones que da, por que luego vas al texto se inventa cosas 

_" ESTA TARDE DIMITE EL PRESIDENTE DEL SUPREMO" _

"ESTA IMPUTADO NOSEQUIEN" ( Falso no esta imputado, lo estuvo pero en el momento que lo dice presencia el caso has sido archivo "

Me recuerda como cuando era chico y jugabamos al futbol en la calle o el patio del colegio y siempre habia alguno que

*SE INVENTABA LOS GOLES  *

Pues eso​


----------



## Bimmer (11 Sep 2022)

Sdenka dijo:


> Ella no es la suegra de Ruiz, javvi reconoció ese error posteriormente gracias a Duda Metódica y rectificó. El suegro de Ruiz aparece en la página 126 de la querella de 2004 presentada por Grasa.




Gracias, estaba en la página siguiente y no la vi.


Pero respecto a esto :




javvi dijo:


> Entonces, del post anterior de Ruiz y su familia hay que hacer una rectificación, había un fallo que descubrió @Duda Metódica: la juez Roser Aixandri Tarre no es mujer de Jose Abuja Saborido quien sí es suegro del sargento
> Rafael García Ruiz. La mujer de Ruiz e hija de José Abuja es Francisca Abuja.
> Roser Aixandri Tarre es apoderada de una cuenta cuyo titular es José Abuja Saborido.




¿Es completamente cierto?


Porque si es cierto, seguimos teniendo a esa jueza relacionada con Ruiz, concretamente con el suegro de Ruiz.




hurdygurdy dijo:


> ¿Cómo demuestra el archivo de esa denuncia que existe el inexistente sargento Ruiz?




Lee el post de @javvi que cité y los siguientes que tiene a ese.

Hay foto en facebook de un Rafael Garcia Ruiz con el traje de guardia civil que cuando se dio el agua de que habían encontrado a Ruiz en el grupo de FB de Royuela, ese Ruiz se quitó la foto.


Bien es cierto que pudo ser obra de un gracioso, pero también es cierto que pudo ser el propio Ruiz del ER, ¿Por qué si no lo eres para qué te quitas la foto?


Ok, no te crees que ese era Ruiz, pero también hay fotos y datos en facebook de el sargento Jose Antonio Cano Vidal, @Kolobok fue más allá y también lo encontró en instagram.


En este mismo hilo compartí esos datos de Cano, ese fulano está en la actualidad activo trabajando en la GC. 


@Sdenka @javvier , ¿Hay notas manuscritas de Cano Vidal?


A @inMatrix se le pasó lo que digo de el sargento Cano Vidal, Ruiz ha eclipsado al resto de personajes no menos importantes como por ejemplo el inspector o comisario de la PN Juan Manuel García Peña.


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Sep 2022)

Cuantas veces os he advertido de que es un psicopata megalomano muy peligroso porque su manipulacion es hipnotica y como buen psicopata sectario ha creado una secta de los que mama, al mas puro estilo 80´s con los Niños de Dios, Ceis, Hare Khrisna y todos esos que daban su pasta ( y su OGT literalmente al sodomita lider espirituanal)

Un caso similar era Felipe ruinas Gonzalez en los 80. Hasta que no analizas cientificamente su discurso y vez que esta lleno de agujeros y trolas burdas te lo comes con patatas y te lo tragas crudo.

Dos psicopatas integrados muy extremos, en el caso del payaso, un subnormal que osa amenazarme en directo y que niega que me conozca, ¿ Y la donacion que se niega a devolverla? ¿ Y los tropecientos emails de su puta charo la enfema mental Lidia? Lo tengo delante y le piso la cabeza con mi 1,90 y a la charo le llevo un bote de CristaSol, una balleta y una caja de trankimazines con Risperdal para que curre y se le quite la locura que da grima ver a esa histrionica con ataques.

Puto farloperro que se cree sus propias trolas, a ver si lo entalegan ya coño que mucho tardan, que hasta el tarado del Majara-zal dice que es un "drogao" y manda webos que un enfermo mental muy severo como ese tenga que decirlo, porque los locos no se aguantan entre ellos, maxime dos payasos perdedores que van de macho alfa y lo que son son dos betazos de cuidado.
Uno maricon perdido y el otro el mayor prevaricador de la historia, con 2 condenas por ello.


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## javvi (11 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> concretamente con el suegro de Ruiz.



¡Buf! Long time ago. Seguimos en las mismas. No sabemos si existe el suegro de Ruiz. Abuja es la capital de Nigeria, y también un apellido muy común allí. ¿se casó Ruiz con una negra, o mulata? 

Ya no me acuerdo, a lo mejor está mal transcrito el nombre. Sobrido es un apellido de origen galaico-portugués, aunque hay varios en Cádiz, donde debieron emigrar algunos Sobridos en otras épocas. Allí hay más de un "Abuja Sobrido". La cuestión es si algún nigeriano llamado Abuja acabó en Cádiz, donde conoció a una gaditana de origen gallego, se casaron y uno de los hijos emigró a Cataluña, donde tuvo una hija que se casó con un sargento de la Benemérita. 

Si fuese así, podríamos acusar a Ruiz de todo, menos de racista.


----------



## javvi (11 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


>



Sigo el canal de Daniel sobre psicópatas integrados. Siempre le pongo algún comentario. ¿quién no se ha encontrado con un psicópata integrado a lo largo de su vida? Yo más de uno. 

Los psicópatas integrados son como los asintomáticos, ¿si no tienen síntomas cómo saben que están contagiados? Bueno, no es del todo así, es difícil detectar a los psicópatas integrados, pero no imposible: ¿son superrequete simpáticos?, no, lo siguiente. ¿Son mentirosos patológicos? no, lo siguiente.

No se qué pensará Daniel de Santiago, ahora que todo el mundo duda de su equilibrio psíquico.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Sep 2022)

a ver si lo entendido bien


JDO.1A.INST.E INSTRUCCION N.5
TALAVERA DE LA REINA


https://www.acodap.org/wp-content/uploads/2022/09/AUTO-QUE-IMPUTA-POR-SEGUNDA-VEZ-A-DOLORES-DELGADO.pdf




a) Por un lado dice que lo que denuncia PRESENCIA y ACODAP es un zurullo tan ridiculo e inverosimil que no puede considerarse ni delito 

b) pero por otro lado MANTIENE LA IMPUTACION DE LA DOLORES DELGADO ( ¿imputada en base a que ? .. pero no dice que es todo nonsense? )

c) es que me pierdo. no se si se refiere a otro caso de otro juzgado o yo que se

NO ENTIENDO NADA

DEBERIA HACER OTRO DIRECTO PRESENCIA Y EXPLICARLO

PERO NO CON TITULARES FANBOYICOS BOMBASTICOS EN PLAN DE









NOTA DE PRENSA ACODAP :

" EL JUEZ PRESENCIA
ASISTIDO POR SAN MIGUEL ARCANGEL JEFE DE LOS EJERCITOS CELESTIALES DE DIOS. 






PONE EN JAQUE A TODO EL SISTEMA JURIDICO ESPAÑOL Y EUROPEO Y PONE FIN A LA MONARCA ISABEL II"

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Sep 2022)

que cutres, le han reportado coordinado la cuenta de twitter a la INMATRIX

igual de cutre es cuando se lo hacen a ACODAP

que cuando se lo haces a la Immatrix

que ademas es muy legitimo el dudar de la narrativa " Expediente Royuela" por que es cierto que hay que cantidad de elementos narrativos

QUE NO CUADRAN y es perfectamente legitimo que quien esta POR CONOCER LA REALIDAD y no "CON EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA" como si fuera un equipo de futbol, una "Causa" , o un partido

Lo exprese y si, ofenda, como hace tambien el ER.

que lloricas acusicas


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Sep 2022)

*




*


> *Alzarien¿No parece un poco de Beni Hill? Gadea, el denunciado tiene que juzgar al denunciante por denunciar corrupción y para colmo,
> le envían (a) otra de las denunciada (s por Juez Presencia ) para ser juzgada también por Gadea
> *



​


----------



## Kill33r (11 Sep 2022)

Holaitaaaaa

Se ha inmolado, después de hablar con sigmun batorhy que no le puede prestar 60 euros por que está ahorrando para una peluca de pelo natural

El acto de conciliación se acerca y la abogada ya le ha dicho que ufffff


El gato está ya en una familia completa no MonoCharo 

En Youtube me monto mis películax pero en la vida real las querellas llegan certificadas 


InmaenQlada y el dj paco pil calvorotas parace que aprietan el culo, y le dan todo el apoyo a inmatrix, pero de lejos


----------



## Kill33r (11 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> Sigo el canal de Daniel sobre psicópatas integrados. Siempre le pongo algún comentario. ¿quién no se ha encontrado con un psicópata integrado a lo largo de su vida? Yo más de uno.
> 
> Los psicópatas integrados son como los asintomáticos, ¿si no tienen síntomas cómo saben que están contagiados? Bueno, no es del todo así, es difícil detectar a los psicópatas integrados, pero no imposible: ¿son superrequete simpáticos?, no, lo siguiente. ¿Son mentirosos patológicos? no, lo siguiente.
> 
> No se qué pensará Daniel de Santiago, ahora que todo el mundo duda de su equilibrio psíquico.



Inmatrix está muchoooooooo más equilibrada, o el costra TV , donde va a parar

Son expolitoxicomanos recuperados y se les ven pocas taras


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Sep 2022)

ES MUY CUTRE ENZARZARSE EN ROLLOS CON INMATRIX

vale que empezo ella con las denuncias

pero yo creo que ambas partes deberian pasar y centrarse a lo que estamos.

no veo que esten en diferentes bandos ni si quiera a dia de hoy

El Entorno de InmaQ ====> es que tienen los huevos pelaos e CAUSAS QUE LUEGO SON FAKE

o que " No son fake" ====> PERO COMO MEDIO SE RAJAN ==> o no cumple sus propias espectativas 
EN FAVOR DE  OTRAS MAS LIGHTS Y SABOR VANILLA

se llevaron un CHASCO TREMENDO con las " payasadas" de TRUMP un pasito palante dos pasitos patras

con que si iba a haber ARRESTOS PUBLICOS en la INVESTIDURA DE BIDEN

todos esos Y YO INCLUIDO Y MILLONES DE PERSONAS

y ahora YA NO PASAN NI UNA

Todo el que venga de ANTI SISTEMA , y " de VOY A TIRAR DE TODAS LAS MANTAS "

.... O LO DEMUESTRA Y LO HACE TODO BIEN Y CUMPLE LAS ESPECTATIVAS QUE GENERA LA MISMA COSA

===> O PA FUERA ===> A LA " SANDBOX " DE LOS ENRREDAS

*
RESUMEN 

ES DECIR. ES LOGICO QUE TODA ESA GENTE MANDE A TOMAR POR CULO UN ROLLO COMO EL EXPEIDENTE ROYUELA
POR QUE ESTAN HASTA LOS HUEVOS DE APUNTARSE A TODOS LOS ROLLOS ESTOS DE CAMBIAR COSAS
Y QUE LUEGO SE MEDIO RAJEN*

(ya esta hablando Presencia no se que de " pactar" no sacar todo )​


----------



## Kill33r (11 Sep 2022)

Yo he trabajado en la noche y jamás he bebido ni alcohol, en cambio veía a la directora de mi sucursal bancaria ponerse de speed como si fuera aire para respirar


Bonitas conclusiones sacas, como apliques la misma base estadística para los 2000 muertos de Mena, 

Esos tics de inmatrix esas gafas de todo a 1 euro, ese pelo de no haber visto un acondicionador de pelo con tratamiento de cerrar las puntas abiertas en los últimos 35 años, y esa forma de coger el cigarro

Uhmmmmmmmm no se Rick, la abolladura es notable de expolitoxicomana

Pongo ex, por qué deseo que la querella no le haga volver a olvidar


----------



## Kill33r (11 Sep 2022)

Venga  

 
Hasta las diputadas de vox han borrado los twits de la reina por qué se les han echado encima 

Y la charomatrix a lo suyo, con la sinusitis la tiroides como el ladrillo de una chimenea de gitanos, haciendo un demogrante video de la reina 

Supongo necesita eludirse de la querella


----------



## workforfood (12 Sep 2022)

Lo de este expediente es un cachondeo entre lo que dice acodap y el auto de archivo del juzgado de Talavera no se parecen en nada acodap dice que lo archiva y que se devuelva a Gadea para que investigue a la fiscal dolores delgado y ves el auto que es dificil de entender por lo breve que es y mezcla asuntos como los delitos de blanqueos de capitales de la fiscal y zapatero y la falsedad documental de Acodap, del primero no dice NADA y de lo segundo solo dice que los documentos del expediente royuela son tan inermes o insustanciales que no merece ilícito penal alguna como la falsedad documental porque más o menos dice que son billetes de monopoly, no hace diligencia ni pericial alguna y lo archiva con 4 palabras y pelillos a la mar, auto clásico de un juzgado Español, lo curioso si es tan insustancial lo aportado, porque al Royuela padre se le condenó en 2003 de falsedad documental y ahora ni siquiera merece reproche penal alguno por lo insustancial del asunto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Sep 2022)

A VER SI ESTA NOCHE A LAS 22:35

ACLARAN EL LIO SIN INTERPRETACIONES SENSACIONALISTAS MAS DESTINADAS A "INFUNDIR MORAL"

QUE A DESCRIBIR LO QUE ESTA PASANDO
La emisión comenzará en 2 horas
12 de septiembre, 22:35
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Sep 2022)

DE COSAS QUE PASAN POR EL MUNDO MIENTRAS TANTO


Q World rder

Forwarded from The Truth Beach Told (LouisBeach)

PARA MI UN POCO FORZADO. PERO TAMBIEN LA FOTO DEL COCHE PUBLICADA ES MUY FORZADA

BANDERA ESTANDERE REAL ENTIERRO ELIZABETH QUEEN 11S | 911 



*¿ ALGUIEN DEVOLVIENDOLE A LA REINA LA GRACIENTA DEL 11S ?*









*LO DE LAS ARRUGAS SI ES CASI SEGURO QUE ES EN SEÑAL DE " DESHONOR" *

*Martin Geddes *  @martingeddes 

*The “royal standard” flag on the Queen’s coffin looks a bit wrinkly to me. *



*LO DE LA SUPUESTA TRADICION DE BANDERA O ESTANDARTE REAL EN ESTE CASO
CON ARRUGAS O SIN ARRUGAS*

​


​
* Martin Geddes*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Sep 2022)

SI FUERE POR ESO.






SOLO CABRIA DECIR LO DE


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Sep 2022)

ya te digo , que a mi me parece demasiado forzado o por los pelillos

yo lo descarte cuando lo vi

pero parece que mucha gente si quiere ver la interpretacion, de que es como "toma bruja, por el 11S "  

por que se supone o entiendo que quizas tuviera parte de responsabilidad


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Sep 2022)

directo



elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> A VER SI ESTA NOCHE A LAS 22:35



​


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Sep 2022)

*LIVE!!!*


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Sep 2022)

@inMatrix 0 - @SantiRoyuela 1


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Sep 2022)

Parte oficial de guerra nº 19. Jaque mate al CGPJ - El Diestro


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Sep 2022)




----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Sep 2022)




----------



## Skull & Bones (13 Sep 2022)

venga, te va a contestar el Juez Presencia.

*Juez Presencia:* No dejo de leer comentarios de personas que dan por hecho que todo lo que denunciamos es falso, yo antes de decir algo así, incluso con mis años de carrera, me informaría bien de que se está dando por falso y además esperaría una investigación por parte de los interesados. Sí, esa que nunca llega. La que llevamos pidiendo desde hace años.

Es curioso como el ser humano que no entiende, es capaz de juzgarnos antes de hora y sin embargo los que tienen ese poder, ni siquiera se pronuncian. Después de tantas denuncias a magistrados y políticos de este país…,¿Cómo es posible que aún no se haya empezado con ninguna comisión rogatoria?

¿Nadie se da cuenta que si fuera algo falso, sería fácilmente demostrable?

Aquí no se trata de creer o no, no pedimos que tengáis fe. Lo que pedimos es que se investigue y por consecuencia, sepamos la verdad.

Somos libres de opinar aún sin saber nada de lo que estamos explicando pero miremos de no hacer juicios de valores antes de que haya una sentencia. Se está denunciando sobre documentos, ahora sobre estos, pedimos una investigación. ¿Tan difícil es entenderlo?

Recapacitemos por favor. Un abrazo a todos y buenas noches.


```
https://t.me/JuezFernandoPresenciaCrespo/335
```


----------



## cimarrón (13 Sep 2022)

¿No lo sabes? Investíguese! judicialícese!


----------



## Borraska (13 Sep 2022)

Los "certificados originales" de los bancos son falsos y han sido fabricados por los Royuela dentro de una estrategia de presión (en mi opinión muy efectiva) para que el juzgado se vea obligado a cursar las comisiones rogatorias, cosa que no hace porque los datos bancarios sí son ciertos. De ahí la pelea que se llevan.

El que no lo quiera ver es que está ciego.


----------



## Kill33r (13 Sep 2022)

Borraska dijo:


> Los "certificados originales" de los bancos son falsos y han sido fabricados por los Royuela dentro de una estrategia de presión (en mi opinión muy efectiva) para que el juzgado se vea obligado a cursar las comisiones rogatorias, cosa que no hace porque los datos bancarios sí son ciertos. De ahí la pelea que se llevan.
> 
> El que no lo quiera ver es que está ciego.



Claro claro como los falsificó en 2001 donde fueron embargadas 40 cuentas 

Que listo se te ve 

Hay jueces de otros países que te piden una comisión rogatoria por módico precio 

Pero tú tienes la auténtica verdad en tus dedos para teclear


----------



## Kill33r (13 Sep 2022)

A inmatrix ya no le baja la regla 

Otro gasto menos 

Al final en 66 años habrá ahorrado los 200.000 con sueldos de filósofa y tokens de twich 
.


----------



## workforfood (13 Sep 2022)

Algo raro hay aunque es normal en la justicia española y se ve en ese auto de talavera de la Reina finiquita el tema de la falsedad documental con un par de palabras que son irrelevantes, da carpetazo al sunto lo archiva y se acabó. Esto es lo normal en lo juzgados no se investiga NADA. Esto se va a quedar así me supongo enfangado ningún juez va a hacer nada para contrastar si esas C/C son falsas, no va a haber ninguna comisión rogatoria, y lo que van a hacer es lo de las calumnias e injurias donde el denunciado tiene que probar la veracidad de lo que afirma y como no lo puede hacer pues serán condenados y a tirarse años entre recursos y gaitas. El tema está totalmente muerto.


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Algo raro hay aunque es normal en la justicia española y se ve en ese auto de talavera de la Reina finiquita el tema de la falsedad documental con un par de palabras que son irrelevantes, da carpetazo al sunto lo archiva y se acabó. Esto es lo normal en lo juzgados no se investiga NADA. Esto se va a quedar así me supongo enfangado ningún juez va a hacer nada para contrastar si esas C/C son falsas, no va a haber ninguna comisión rogatoria, y lo que van a hacer es lo de las calumnias e injurias donde el denunciado tiene que probar la veracidad de lo que afirma y como no lo puede hacer pues serán condenados y a tirarse años entre recursos y gaitas. El tema está totalmente muerto.



Ya quedan 2 dias para que entren en el talego/manicomio


----------



## workforfood (13 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Claro claro como los falsificó en 2001 donde fueron embargadas 40 cuentas
> 
> Que listo se te ve
> 
> ...



Vaya no le has entendido que te dice que esos documentos son elaborados pero las C/C son ciertas por eso ningún juez mueve un dedo. Fíjate que fácil es entrullarlos pide el juzgado al banco si eso es cierto, pero ninguno lo hace es más el auto que se da es de un par de líneas cierra la falsedad documental con la creencia de la fiscalía y del juez sin hacer NADA que son irrelevantes y por lo tanto ni merecen ser considerados como para imputarles un delito de falsedad documental.


----------



## workforfood (13 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ya quedan 2 dias para que entren en el talego/manicomio



Lo del manicomio ya le ha librado Cabrera y lo del trullo no creo mira el auto del juez de Talavera con la falsedad documental es una burla a todo el tema simplemente dicen que son gilipollas haciendo denuncias con papeles de monopoly y salen absueltos ya es todo una chirigota. No se va a hacer nada.


----------



## Kill33r (13 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Vaya no le has entendido que te dice que esos documentos son elaborados pero las C/C son ciertas por eso ningún juez mueve un dedo. Fíjate que fácil es entrullarlos pide el juzgado al banco si eso es cierto, pero ninguno lo hace es más el auto que se da es de un par de líneas cierra la falsedad documental con la creencia de la fiscalía y del juez sin hacer NADA que son irrelevantes y por lo tanto ni merecen ser considerados como para imputarles un delito de falsedad documental.



No tienes pruebas de que sean falsos los originales 

Y si sigues el ER si hay pruebas de que un juez de Venezuela obtuvo originales 

Lo demás castillos en el aire 

Ya hay un precedente 

Porque te tengo que creer que los 40 originales de ahora son fake?


----------



## Kill33r (13 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo del manicomio ya le ha librado Cabrera y lo del trullo no creo mira el auto del juez de Talavera con la falsedad documental es una burla a todo el tema simplemente dicen que son gilipollas haciendo denuncias con papeles de monopoly y salen absueltos ya es todo una chirigota. No se va a hacer nada.



Si se va a hacer 

Se va a judicializar el ER aunque no sea en el narcoestado terrorista


----------



## workforfood (13 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> No tienes pruebas de que sean falsos los originales
> 
> Y si sigues el ER si hay pruebas de que un juez de Venezuela obtuvo originales
> 
> ...



Es igual ningún juzgado en España va a mover un dedo para comprobar la veracidal o falsedad de esos papeles porque todos parten no es que sean ya falsos pudiendo imputarles un delito de falsedad documental sino lo último son irrelevantes. Como no lo muevan por Europa en España no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## Kill33r (13 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Es igual ningún juzgado en España va a mover un dedo para comprobar la veracidal o falsedad de esos papeles porque todos parten no es que sean ya falsos pudiendo imputarles un delito de falsedad documental sino lo último son irrelevantes. Como no lo muevan por Europa en España no hay nada que hacer.



Osea que estamos peor que en 2019?


----------



## workforfood (13 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Osea que estamos peor que en 2019?



Tú mismo, ningún juzgado va a judicializar el expediente Royuela. La estrategia era judicializarlo y no hay manera, ni falsedad documental nada, irrelevante.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Sep 2022)

318 views13:03
__

_ 
_ 
ACDAP (CANAL OFICIAL)

Forwarded from alvaro

Bueno pues en la audiencia ha ido todo bien. nos tuvieron esperando un buen rato antes de tomarnos la declaración le tomaron primero declaración a Juan Martínez Grasa que fue muy muy corta porque directamente los abogados dijeron que no le reconocieron la autoridad al Juez Gadea para para poder juzgar a Juan Martínez. en mi caso pues se alargó un poquitín más porque si preste declaración pero únicamente a las preguntas de mi abogado y del abogado de de Fernando Presencia, y la verdad que han tenido que escuchar todo lo que no querían escuchar y no se les ha dado margen de poder decir ellos nada. entonces por esa parte muy bien, tampoco esperábamos que fuera a pasar nada más. hay que tener paciencia porque ya sabéis que estas cosas no van a querer resolverlas de un día para otro y tenemos que seguir luchando con paz y con tranquilidad pero también sin descanso. y nada, mañana le toman declaración al administrador de el diestro, sabéis que también este jueves está previsto que tomen declaraciones Santiago ya y Alberto Royuela y que el Sábado ya nos vemos todos aquí en Madrid
Un abrazo a todos

350 views13:10


----------



## Kill33r (13 Sep 2022)

Por que fueron embargados?

Tengo que sacarte la resolución de la AEAT?


----------



## javvi (13 Sep 2022)

Ya ni defiendo, ni dejo de defender el ER, pero para desprestigiarlo, usar como argumento de autoridad El País, una de dos: o hay que ser muy sinvergüenza, o hay que estar muy en la higuera.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Sep 2022)

no se como tendran pensando solventar el tema de que directamente digan que es falso y chimpum

es decir : son perfectisisamente capaces de ni argumentar ni fundamentar una condena y la afirmacion de que son falsos

"son falsos por que son burdos" y chimpum 


segun pone arriba, de ser cierto, en la vez anterir los bancos dijeron que eran falsos

veremos en esta.

De todas formas SI PARECE HABER INDICIOS DE QUE TIENE QUE TENER CUENTAS FALSAS, POR LA REACCION HISTERICA ....

y por lo SENCILLO Y FACIL QUE ES OBTENER LOS DATOS BANCARIOS Y TRANSACCIONES PARA AGENCIAS DE 3 LETRAS

(se recoger POR DEFECTO SIEMPRE Y EN TODO CASO)


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Sep 2022)

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

EL SANTI HA USADO UNA CARTA MUY LOGICA : " ASUNTOS MEDICOS " xD PARA DARLE PLATON AL GADEA

yo iba a haberle puesto que se inventara un COVID POSITIVE  unos dias antes y se quedara "en aislamiento". ademas como es es mas gomoso que HASH ROJO LIBANES ... podria estirar los " positivos de covid " el tiempo que quisera y las veces que quisiera
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::




1.2K views03:40

Expediente Royuela Canal Oficial
MENSAJE DE *SANTI ROYUELA* A SU *ABOGADO PARA GADEA* Y MI *DECLARACIÓN EN LA AN EL DÍA 15-SEP-22*. OS DEJO EL TEXTO QUE LE HE DEJADO A MI ABOGADO JUNTO A LOS RESULTADOS MÉDICOS EN UN HOSPITAL DE HEZBOLLAH _*☪✝☯*_ . VOY: "INFORMES MÉDICOS Y PRUEBAS YA REALIZADAS. HE DE HACERME MÁS. PEDIRÉ INFORME DE LA DIRECTORA DEL HOSPITAL CONFFORME ME HAN DE CHEQUEAR MÁS A FONDO. DILE AL GADEA QUE, COMO QUISO UN TEST MENTAL PARA PRESENCIA, YO EMPIEZO DESDE EL CEREBRO CON UNA IRM Y UN ECG. DILE SI LA CARTA LA QUIERE A COLORINES, ROSA O QUÉ GUSTO PREFIERE"_*☑*_ "Mañana te paso escaneado los resultados con las conclusiones. Dile que de momento no hay tumores en el cerebro, que vamos bien. tampoco problemas en el electro, buena actividad neuronal. Y le dices que ahora, analizada la biología morfológica y la actividad cerebral, pasaré a consulta con el psiquiatra, no sea que esté loco"_*☑ *_


2.1K views04:53
_
_

_ 
_


----------



## Bimmer (13 Sep 2022)

javvi dijo:


> ¡Buf! Long time ago. Seguimos en las mismas. No sabemos si existe el suegro de Ruiz. Abuja es la capital de Nigeria, y también un apellido muy común allí. ¿se casó Ruiz con una negra, o mulata?
> 
> Ya no me acuerdo, a lo mejor está mal transcrito el nombre. Sobrido es un apellido de origen galaico-portugués, aunque hay varios en Cádiz, donde debieron emigrar algunos Sobridos en otras épocas. Allí hay más de un "Abuja Sobrido". La cuestión es si algún nigeriano llamado Abuja acabó en Cádiz, donde conoció a una gaditana de origen gallego, se casaron y uno de los hijos emigró a Cataluña, donde tuvo una hija que se casó con un sargento de la Benemérita.
> 
> Si fuese así, podríamos acusar a Ruiz de todo, menos de racista.




Lo de Ruiz es especular mucho, aunque ahí también esta lo de ese facebook, pero lo de Cano Vidal es un hecho objetivo. 

Al sargento Cano Vidal le hemos visto la cara y sus datos gracias a facebook, por lo que sabemos que existe y es real. 

No hay ningún vídeo de los Royuela hablando sobre Cano Vidal ni señalándolo como hacen con Mena.

Alberto Royuela dijo en un vídeo que él entrenó a los hombres de Ruiz.

Los Royuela y sus seguidores oficiales (los que Santi no borra sus comentarios en Youtube que es por el medio en el que se difunde el ER) quieren la judicialización del ER en el mismo sistema que es el máximo responsable de que existan los hechos que el expediente relata. 



Si se van atando cabos como estos que he mencionado, se va entendiendo el modus operandi de los Royuela, se entiende por qué hacen la del perro ladrador poco mordedor, porque ellos *protagonizan* el ER junto a Mena y compañía.


Conclusión : Da igual si un seguidor real que no oficial del ER da con la clave, da igual si por ejemplo encuentra un vídeo en la dark net de que se sabe por el acento y la conversación que unos policias y que son españoles torturan a un hombre, y da igual si en la conversación dicen que si tal juez o fiscal dijo esto, y esto es lo que pasa por no hacer tal cosa y que encajaría en el ER.


Cualquier prueba por buena que fuese daría igual porque los Royuela son los directores del ER y ellos cumplen con el guion y finalidad que tienen.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Sep 2022)

*a) si son falsos y no existen las cuentas.*
entonces es problema suyo ( Royuela - ACODAP - Denunciantes ) por que no tienen defensa



*b) si son falsos pero si existen las cuentas ===> *
*el problema lo tienen los DENUNCIADOS* | por que tienen cuentas de dinero negro ​


----------



## Kill33r (13 Sep 2022)

Juan Martínez grasa y Álvaro Arteaga ya están tomando café

Va para los HDLGP que aventuraban cárcel

Ya firmaría inmatrix algo parecido


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Sep 2022)

si bueno.. whatever ​


----------



## Skull & Bones (13 Sep 2022)

*LIVE!!!!*



(1014) DECLARACIÓN ÁLVARO ARTEAGA ANTE GADEA EN LA A.N. TAMBIÉN LA INDUBITADA DE RUIZ CON UNA PERSONA - YouTube


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Sep 2022)

* DECLARACIÓN ÁLVARO ARTEAGA ANTE GADEA EN LA A.N. TAMBIÉN LA INDUBITADA DE RUIZ CON UNA PERSONA *

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Sep 2022)

a Elon Musk le esta ayudand un WhistleBlower informatico ( inteligencia ) en su caso con Twitter. Alertando de que es una estafa de bots de puta madre
asi que acaba de sacar el







*Cyberwhistle - Cyber Silvato Edicion Limitada *

*para WhistleBlowers o publico en general *



*Cyberwhistle*

Description​

Inspired by Cybertruck, the limited-edition Cyberwhistle is a premium collectible made from medical-grade stainless steel with a polished finish. The whistle includes an integrated attachment feature for added versatility.
_Note: Cyberwhistles are final sale. Orders will begin shipping in 4-6 weeks._​


----------



## hurdygurdy (14 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Por que fueron embargados?
> 
> Tengo que sacarte la resolución de la AEAT?



No sé Rick, si han falsificado hasta el acta de defunción de Chanquete también pueden falsificar una resolución de la AEAT.


----------



## workforfood (14 Sep 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> No sé Rick, si han falsificado hasta el acta de defunción de Chanquete también pueden falsificar una resolución de la AEAT.




Nadie se entera que ya no se entra si han falsificado o no que ahora es que son irrelevantes, no hay delito de falsedad documental. Mirad el auto de talavera.


----------



## Kill33r (14 Sep 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> No sé Rick, si han falsificado hasta el acta de defunción de Chanquete también pueden falsificar una resolución de la AEAT.



Hazte un canal de pacomatrix 

Se te ve popeye


----------



## Kill33r (14 Sep 2022)

70% de los jueces, podridos y corruptos 

Se sienten inmune, casi tanto como los fiscales 

EXCLUSIVA: El Juez Vega González y la secretaria Judicial Maria J. Anocibar comenten un presunto delito en sede judicial para beneficiar en su sentencia a un amigo 

que asco


----------



## workforfood (14 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> 70% de los jueces, podridos y corruptos
> 
> Se sienten inmune, casi tanto como los fiscales
> 
> ...



Es que las prevaricaciones en cualquier sede judicial se dan de continuo, lo que pasa menos en el caso del Juez presencia casi todas caen en saco roto.


----------



## Skull & Bones (14 Sep 2022)

(1067) SANTI ROYUELA "AL PUEBLO ESPAÑOL" Y AL REY. SOBRE MI CITACIÓN DE 15-SEP-22 EN LA AUDIENCIA NACIONAL - YouTube


----------



## Kill33r (15 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> (1067) SANTI ROYUELA "AL PUEBLO ESPAÑOL" Y AL REY. SOBRE MI CITACIÓN DE 15-SEP-22 EN LA AUDIENCIA NACIONAL - YouTube



Grande Álvaro Arteaga, un caballero y luchador 

Gadea jadea


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 Sep 2022)

han entalegado ya a estos golfos tras su declaracion hoy?


----------



## Kill33r (15 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> han entalegado ya a estos golfos tras su declaracion hoy?



No 

Pero inmatrix está desquiciada a borrado sus cuentas en redes sociales 

Sin la regla
Llorando más que una de podemos sin rabo de Alpha
Y empalmando un cigarro con otro

No creo que llegue a la conciliación con mejor pinta que una fregona de gimnasio 

La abogada le anima a que no va a pasar nada, pero ya no cuela

200.000 yepos 
Todo por la matrix


----------



## Jurgenz (15 Sep 2022)

Tartas jr conoce a Hommer por la cuenta que le trae.

Vaya si lo conoce.

Los poderes están al corriente de esto desde el minuto 1, el pueblo en su amplia mayoría si que desconoce todo esto y además una parte pequeña como lo ve lioso, tampoco le interesa y porque puede ser incómodo pensar que el mundo en que vivimos quizás no es el que nos cuentan.


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> No
> 
> Pero inmatrix está desquiciada a borrado sus cuentas en redes sociales
> 
> ...




Ha recibido una llamada de los men in black? jajaja puta colgada


----------



## Existencia insoportable (15 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> No
> 
> Pero inmatrix está desquiciada a borrado sus cuentas en redes sociales
> 
> ...



Por qué esa reacción de la inmatrix?

Crees que el cambio radical de Frontera es porque no se pudo follar a la Increada?


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 Sep 2022)

Tantas ganas como de pisarle la cabeza con mi 45 de pie y mi 1,90.

Ademas me pondria mis Dr. Martens de 1993 y la Bomber al mas puro stilo Skinhead oy para que vea que ni un puto juez amenaza a un falangista tan sonado como yo.

Y como banda sonora, otro sonado de la droga, vamos como el


*Heart and Soul*
Joy Division

Just play around for a while
PA shall be repaired
Instincts that can still betray us
A journey that leads to the sun
Soulless and bent on destruction
A struggle between right and wrong
You take my place in the showdown
I'll observe with a pitiful eye
I'd humbly ask for forgiveness
A request well beyond you and I
Heart and soul, one will burn
Heart and soul, one will burn
An abyss that laughs at creation
A circus complete with all fools
Foundations that lasted the ages
Then ripped apart at their roots
Beyond all this good is the terror
The grip of a mercenary hand
When savagery turns all good reason
There's no turning back, no last stand
Heart and soul, one will burn
Heart and soul, one will burn
Existence, well, what does it matter?
I exist on the best terms I can
The past is now part of my future
The present is well out of hand
Heart and soul
One will burn
Heart and soul
One will burn
I think everything's fallin' apart
Alright, everything's fucking burst
So we play everything through bass amp
Hang on a minute, we got it back on again
Anyone brom Birmingham, car is going in five minutes
Any requests?






*Shadowplay*
Joy Division

To the center of the city where all roads meet, waiting for you
To the depths of the ocean where all hopes sank, searching for you
I was moving through the silence without motion, waiting for you
In a room with a window in the corner, I found truth
In the shadowplay, acting out your own death, knowing no more
As the assassins all grouped in four lines, dancing on the floor
And with cold steel, odor on their bodies mad a move to connect
But I could only stare in disbelief as the crowds all left
I did everything, everything I wanted to
I let them use you for their own ends
To the center of the city in the night, waiting for you
To the center of the city in the night, waiting for you

New Dawn Fades
Joy Division







A change of speed, a change of style
A change of scene, with no regrets
A chance to watch, admire the distance
Still occupied, though you forget
Different colors, different shades
Over each mistakes were made
I took the blame
Directionless, so plain to see
A loaded gun won't set you free
So you say
We'll share a drink and step outside
An angry voice and one who cried
We'll give you everything and more
The strain's too much, can't take much more
Oh, I've walked on water, run through fire
Can't seem to feel it anymore
It was me, waiting for me
Hoping for something more
Me, seeing me this time
Hoping for something else
min 6 y 11


----------



## workforfood (15 Sep 2022)

Macho tiene que salir sentencia tira meses y luego recursos más meses, esto se puede alargar un año.


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Macho tiene que salir sentencia tira meses y luego recursos más meses, esto se puede alargar un año.




Yo de ellos le metia prision provisional alegando que sus continuas difamaciones son intolerables y estan socabando la democracia y la escasa salud mental del demente.

Me llevaba al manicomio al corrupto y al dr. cabron provacunero que se ha aliado con el lo inhabilitaba como forense por obvio corrupto


----------



## workforfood (15 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Yo de ellos le metia prision provisional alegando que sus continuas difamaciones son intolerables y estan socabando la democracia y la escasa salud mental del demente.
> 
> Me llevaba al manicomio al corrupto y al dr. cabron provacunero que se ha aliado con el lo inhabilitaba como forense por obvio corrupto



Pero mira que los juzgados hilan fino la falsedad documental se lo han zanjado con un par de palabras irrelevante y absueltos. Y lo de las injurias ya verás que no y serán condenados. El cabrera es forense en excedencia y él mismo sabía la jugada que le iban a hacer a Presencia con el forense de la audiencia nacional, declararle loco con una psicosis que se manifiesta en su gran querulancia, pero al final al juzgado le da igual la sentencia de condena ya está echada. Vamos que el juicio es un paripé.


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero mira que los juzgados hilan fino la falsedad documental se lo han zanjado con un par de palabras irrelevante y absueltos. Y lo de las injurias ya verás que no y serán condenados. El cabrera es forense en excedencia y él mismo sabía la jugada que le iban a hacer a Presencia con el forense de la audiencia nacional, declararle loco con una psicosis que se manifiesta en su gran querulancia, pero al final al juzgado le da igual la sentencia de condena ya está echada.




Me gustan tus terminos, huelo a profesional... eso mismo ya lo dije yo con mi (nuestro) diagnostico a ese colgao.


Entonces de los dos caminos que habia, el manicomio o el talego, tu crees que han elegido el segundo?

Pues no se cual es peor sinceramente... no me gustaria estar en un modulo taleguero habiendo sido juez, segun me han dicho talegueros en su escala taleguera lo mas alto es el que agrede a un guardiacivil/poli, a un juez o a un violador.


----------



## workforfood (15 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Me gustan tus terminos, huelo a profesional... eso mismo ya lo dije yo con mi (nuestro) diagnostico a ese colgao.
> 
> 
> Entonces de los dos caminos que habia, el manicomio o el talego, tu crees que han elegido el segundo?
> ...



No sé si los jueces o policías, tienen cárceles especiales como los militares, el guardia civil de la manada estuvo en una prisión militar me parece en alcalá de Henares a Urdangarín le metieron en una cárcel de mujeres en un módulo solo. Pero vamos dudo mucho que alguien de esta trama se le meta en un psiquiátrico penitenciario. Los Royuela son de Cataluña y esos ya saben que las competencias de la psiquiatría penitenciaria los tiene la generalitat, además el mismo santi ya ha dicho que ha estado en tratamiento psiquiátrico en la cárcel. Pero que van a ser condenados seguro, todo lo que han alegado, el juez Gadea se lo ha metido por un oído y le ha salido por el otro, eso está firmado desde el primer día.


----------



## hurdygurdy (15 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Tantas ganas como de pisarle la cabeza con mi 45 de pie y mi 1,90.
> 
> Ademas me pondria mis Dr. Martens de 1993 y la Bomber al mas puro stilo Skinhead oy para que vea que ni un puto juez amenaza a un falangista tan sonado como yo.
> 
> ...



En honor a la verdad Ian Curtis no se endrogaba, ya tenía encima bastante con su epilepsia y sus depresiones.


----------



## Kill33r (15 Sep 2022)

Javier Marzal a quedado con Alexander Soros mañana 

El hijo de George Soros, para retomar lo de las ayudas de 2016

Javier Marzal huele mal


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 Sep 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> En honor a la verdad Ian Curtis no se endrogaba, ya tenía encima bastante con su epilepsia y sus depresiones.




Pero tenia enfermedad mental muy grave, un TLP borderline que aun ni existia en los manuales. ( vamos como el porrero de la saga...)

Marzal es un demente supersevero , yo he hablado con el varias veces y me ha parecido siempre un demente, de hecho tengo hilos sobre el aqui antes del ER que voy a buscar, edito, soy pesimo con el buscador, si alguien me ayuda y nos reimos un rato...


----------



## workforfood (15 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Llame a esa asociacion tras cometer el error de apiadarme de este juez y darles pasta, pues cual es mi sorpresa que me atiende una charo que es la que sale en muchos videos y pasa de mi cara diciendome que "el juez esta muy liado y que es el salvador de España".
> Luego ayer en el video el pedigüeño de mierda del juez venga mendigar pasta y que "se asocien" para tener asesoramiento, todo trolas y marketing para vivir del cuento. Que se ponga de repartidor de Seur y deje de tangar a incautos de buena fe como he sido yo y me consta que muchos mas...
> 
> Si fuese por paypal pedia el reembolso de mi dinero, joder que puta secta chupona de donativos ese y el perturbado mental del querulante Majara-zal otro chorizo que tal, me dan mucho asco, pero la gente ya les ha cogido el punto aparte de ser dos histrionicos ( histericos) demandando atencion a lo drag queen con tacones de 60 cms. en carrozas por la Gran Via, vaya dos locazas estan hechos. Estos dos no van a ganar en España ni la causa para que el Mierda Markt les devuelva la pasta de una tv defectuosa mal arreglada tres veces, ni una puta causa!!!
> ...



Esto es lo que buscas y el Zarzal en qué está metido en el expediente Royuela.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Sep 2022)

*MY GOD . COMO NO LO VI VENIR
MY GOOOD DIDNT SEE IT COMING *
*butacas moviendose *








Noticia: - CARLOS III ABANDONA TODA SU AGENDA porque está harto.


BROTAL LO QUE ACABO DE VEDER Qué has vedesto, gatito?




www.burbuja.info









*A new era of rule: new royal cypher -*


*King Charles III signed as "Charles R"*
*R stands for Regina, the Latin word for 
Queen*











https://truthsocial.com/@DanScavino/posts/108303590177617079


*So back on Q *_*♠*_
Do you attack the KING in the beginning or middle-to-end? QUEEN protects KING? 1367
Pain coming.









117 days later the Queen Dies. Probably just coincidence _*‍*_​








Mike Anon


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Sep 2022)

*LO EMBLEA QUE LLEVA LA CHICA DEL VIDEO DE " NASA"

MAS PEGARIA LA " R" DE LA SPACE FORCE *

*¿ COMO SE MUEVEN LAS BUTAQUITAS QUE TANTO OS GUSTAN*
* EH ? *


​


----------



## Eurostreamuno (15 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> 70% de los jueces, podridos y corruptos
> 
> Se sienten inmune, casi tanto como los fiscales
> 
> ...



8-8-22
Depósitos e ingresos en cuentas bancarias en paraísos fiscales de personajes que aparecen en el Expediente Royuela a 8-8-22 (sin contar los que aparecen en "La banda de los 100" (PSOE), 77 personajes): 

-"La banda de los 100" (PSOE), 60 denuncias presentadas por D. Alberto Royuela y Juan Martínez Grasa en la AEAT de Barcelona en 2004 , por importe de más de 5.246 millones de euros, 125 personajes). Jamás se hizo nada.
-Adrián Barbón Rodríguez 1,3 mill
-Almudena Marina Navarro Heredia 0,5 mill
-Álvaro Cuesta Martínez 1,2 mill
-Ana Pastor García 1 mill 
-Andrés Martínez Arrieta 1 mill
-Andrés Palomo del Arco 1,2 mill
-Angel Luis Hurtado Adrián 1,8 mill
-Ángel Víctor Torres Pérez 1,2 mill
-Antonio García Ferreras 1 mill
-Baltasar Garzón 0,75 mill
-Bañeres y Talón 6 y 4 mill respectivamente 
-Candido Conde-Pumpido agendas 1 y 2 1,1 y 0,6 mill
-Carlos Jiménez Villarejo 
-Carlos Lesmes 17 mill
-Carlos Ramos Rubio ing mill 2004 5 mill 2022
-Carmen Lamela Díaz 1,2 mill
-Carmen Llombart Pérez 1,2 mill 
-Carmen Rivera Pla 1,2 mill
-Casteleiro Llamazares 1,5 mill 
-Clara Martínez de Careaga García 1,25 mill 
-Concepción Andreu Rodríguez 0,8 mill
-Dolores Sabater Puig 0,7 mill
-Dolores Delgado 3 mill
-Elena Guindulain Oliveras 1.259.761 francos suizos 900
-Elisabeth Castelló Fontova 3.971.531 francos suizos. 
-Enrique Barón Crespo 80 mill $
-Enrique Sarasola Marulanda 12,5 mill $
-Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva 3 mill
-Felipe González Márquez 290,2 mill € y $
-Francesca Armengol Socias 0,6 mill
-Francisco Javier Solana de Madariaga 80 mill $
-Gerardo Martínez Tristán 1 mill
-Javier Lambán Montañés 1,2 mill 
-Jesús Moreno Baena 0,7 mill
-Joaquim Bosch Grau 1,5 mill 
-Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés 0,4 mill 
-José Antonio Ballestero Pascual 1,2 mill 
-José Antonio Mora Alarcon 1,6 mill 
-José Enrique Millo Rocher 1,25 mill
-José Joaquín Almunia Amann 27 mill $
-José Luis de Benito y Benítez de Lugo 0,75 mill
-José María Macías Castaño 1,5 mill
-José María Mena Álvarez En 2021, en Mexico tenían un saldo $3,296,063USD (2.847.816,75€); en Suiza 5.060.396 francos suizos (4.718.318€) y 4.000.000€ en cuarenta depósitos; en Monterrey (Méjico) $44,000,000USD (38.019.528) en 88 depósitos; y $6,000,000USD (5.184.481,01) en Miami (EE.UU.). Se han utilizado identidades falsas.
-Josep Arimany Manso 3.093.874 francos suizos en Suiza, 1.136.000€ en Luxemburgo
-Josep Borrell 59 mill
-Juan Alberto Belloch Julbe 41,7 mill
-Juan Luis Cebrian Echarri 2 mill
-Juan Manuel Fernández Martínez 0,5 mill
-Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla 2,4 mill
-Juan Martínez Moya 1 mill
-Julián García Vargas 24 mill € 15 mill $
-Julián Artemio Sánchez Melgar 1,5 mill
-Luis Martínez Durán 1.032.750 €
-Luis de Guindos Jurado 10 mill
-Manuel González Cid 10 mill 
-María Ángeles Carmona Vergara 1,2 mill
-María Concepción Sáez Rodríguez 0,9 mill
-María del Mar Cabrejas Guijarro 1,05 mill
-María Eugenia Alegret Burgués 6.739.666 francos suizos
-María Gámez Gámez 1,5 mill 
-María Rosa Turnes de la Infanta 1 mil
-María Victoria Cinto Lapuente (fallecida) 1,5 mill 
-María Victoria Chivite Navascués 0,6 mill
-Margarita Robles 77,65 mill
-Mariano Fernández Bermejo 18 mill
-Marlaska 24 mill
-Marta Vicente de Gregorio 0,4 mill 
-Miguel Colmenero Menéndez 1,2 mill
-Narcís Serra Serra 54 mill $ 34 mill €
-Nuria Díaz Abad 0,9 mill
-Oscar Aparicio Pedrosa 1,2 mill
-Pablo Llarena Conde 2 mill
-Pablo Lucas Murillo de la Cueva 2 mill
-Pasqual Maragall Mira 167 mill $
-Pilar García Sepúlveda de la Torre 0,9 mill
-Rafael Fernández Valverde 1 mill
-Rafael Luna Vivas 1,2 mill
-Rafael Mozo Muelas 1 mill 
-Roser Bach Fabregó 1 mill 
-Santiago Pedraz Gómez 1,2 mill
-Sergio Santamaria Santigosa 1,25 mill
-Sonsoles Espinosa 3 mill
-Susana Polo García 1 mill
-Vicente Guilarte Gutiérrez 1 mill
-Vicente Magro Servet 0,75 mill
-Wenceslao Francisco Olea Godoy 0,9 mill
-Yolanda Rodríguez Vidales 1,5 mill
-Zapatero 5 mill


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Sep 2022)

JOJOJOJ VALLA LISTACA
pero no pone mas datos


* -Sonsoles Espinosa 3 mill*
*




*​


----------



## Eurostreamuno (15 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> JOJOJOJ VALLA LISTACA
> pero no pone mas datos
> 
> 
> ...



8-22
Nombres de Bancos de paraísos fiscales, donde se han ingresado los sobornos a los personajes que aparecen en el Expediente Royuela con sus importes (situación a 8-8-22), ordenados de mayor a menor número de personajes que aparecen en cada banco (42 bancos en 20 en paraísos fiscales; 77 personajes): 

-Caixa Galicia (Caracas y México DF), 77,6 mill, Margarita Robles. 

-Banco Universal de Maracaibo (Venezuela), 3 mill, Sonsoles Espinosa (mujer de Zapatero). 

-Bank of Bermuda, Isle of Man, 5 mill Zapatero 

-Bladex de Panamá: 1) 1 mill, Susana Polo García; 2) 1,8 mill, Jesús Alonso Cristóbal; 3) 2,4 mill $, Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla; 4) 1,25 mill, Clara Martínez de Careaga García; 5) 1,25 mill, José Enrique Millo Rocher.

-Frick Bank de Liechtenstein: 1) 1,5 mill, Julián Artemio Sánchez Melgar; 2) 0,8 mill, Concepción Andreu Rodríguez; 3) 0,7 mill, Nuria Díaz Abad; 4) 0,9 mill, Wenceslao Francisco Olea Godoy; 5) 0,7 mill, Dolores Sabater Puig. 

--VP Bank de Liechtenstein: 1) 2 mill, Pablo Llarena Conde; 2) 1,2 mill, Ángel Víctor Torres Pérez; 3) 1,2 mill, José Antonio Ballestero Pascual; 4) 1,2 mill, Oscar Aparicio Pedrosa.

-Banistmo de Panamá: 1) 2,7 mill $, Dolores Delgado Garcia; 2) 1,2 mill, Andrés Palomo del Arco; 3) 1,2 mill, Álvaro Cuesta Martínez; 4) 1,2 mill, Carmen Rivera Pla. 

-Citibanamex, O.P. de Monterrey (Méjico): 1) 1,2 mill, Santiago Pedraz Gómez; 2) 20 mill, Fernando Grande Marlaska; 3) 2 mill $, Juan Luis Cebrian Echarri. 

-Banque BCP de Luxemburgo: 1) 1 mill, María Rosa Turnes de la Infanta; 2) 3 mill, Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva; 3) 3 mill, Pablo Lucas Murillo de la Cueva. 

-Novo Banco de Luxemburgo: 1) 0,76 mill, Ángel Demetrio de la Cruz Andrade; 2) 1,5 mill, Esperanza Casteleiro Llamazares; 3) 1,5 mill, María Gámez Gámez. 

-Isle of Man Bank: 1) 1,5 mill, Yolanda Rodríguez Vidales; 2) 2 mill, Andrés Martínez Arrieta; 3) 1 mill, Juan Martínez Moya. 

-ITAU de Sao Paulo: 1) 1,2 mill, Miguel Colmenero Menéndez; 2) 1,3 mill, Adrián Barbón Rodríguez; 3) 1 mill, Vicente Guilarte Gutiérrez. 

-Nouvobanq OP de Victoria (Seychelles): 1) 1,8 mill, Ángel Luis Hurtado Adrián; 2) 1,2 mill María Ángeles Carmona Vergara; 3) 1,2 mill, Rafael Luna Vivas.

-Gotthard Bank de Lugano: 1) 3.971.531 CHF, Elisabeth Castelló Fontova; 2) 1.259.761 CHF, Elena Guindulain Oliveras 

-Banque de Luxemburgo: 1) 0,75 mill, Vicente Magro Servet; 2) 1 mill, Gerardo Martínez Tristán. 

-Credit Andorra, OP Andorra: 1) 0,6 mill, Francesca Armengol Socias; 2) 1mill, Rafael Fernández Valverde. 

-Neue Bank de Vaduz, Liechtenstein: 1) 0,5 mill, Juan Manuel Fernández Martínez; 2) Luis de Guindos Jurado 10 mill. 

--Allied Irish Bank de Dublín: 1) 1,2 mill, Carmen Lamela Díaz; 2) 1,25 mill, Sergio Santamaria Santigosa.

-Finter Bank de Zurich, 6.739.666 CHF, Maria Eugenia Alegret Burgués 

-Banco Afirme, OP de Monterrey, 5 mill, Francisco Bañeres Santos 

-Banregio, OP de Monterrey, 3 mill Concepción Talón Navarro 

-NouvoBanq de Mahe-Victoria (Seychelles), 3 mill $, Josep Borrell Fontelles. 

-Standard Bank Isle of Man, 17 mill, Carlos Lesmes Serrano. 

-Kaiser Partner Privatbank de Liechtenstein, 0,4 mill, Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés. 

-Bancaire Privee de Luxemburgo, 0,7 mill, Jesús Moreno Baena. 

-Natwest International de Jersey, 1 mill cada uno, Ana Pastor García y Antonio García Ferreras. 

-Kleinwort Benson, OP Jersey, 0,6 mill, María Victoria Chivite Navascués. 

-Credit Andorra; OP Les Escaldes - Andorra, 0,4 mill, Marta Vicente de Gregorio. 

-Allbank, OP Panamá, 1,2 mill, Francisco Javier Lambán Montañés. 

-SG Kleinwort Hambros Bank, OP St. Helier, Jersey, 1,5 mill, Joaquim Bosch Grau. 

-Bank Cainvest, OP Cayman Islands, 10 mill $, Manuel González Cid. 

-Bank of Ireland, Dublín, 0,9 mill, Roser Bach Fabregó. 

-Scotia Bank de Nassau-Bahamas, 1 mill, Rafael Mozo Muelas. 

-Centro Bank de Vaduz-Liechtenstein, 1,2 mill, Carmen Llombart Pérez. 

- Delta Bank and Trust, Caiman, 0,9 mill, Pilar García Sepúlveda de la Torre. 

-NBG BANK de la Valeta, Malta, 0,9 mill, María Concepción Sáez Rodríguez. 

-FCM Bank Malta, 1,5 mill, María Victoria Cinto Lapuente (fallecida). 

-Banque Havilland de Bahamas, 1,05 mill, María del Mar Cabrejas Guijarro. 

-Leumi Bank de Jersey, 1,5 mill, José María Macías Castaño. 

-AIB Bank, Jersey, 0,75 mill, José Luis de Benito y Benítez de Lugo 

-Nedbank, OP Jersey, 1,6 mill, José Antonio Mora Alarcon.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (15 Sep 2022)

15-9-22
Con fecha 12-9-22, Alberto Royuela y Juan Martínez denuncian ante la AEAT la cancelación de los depósitos bancarios en bancos de paraísos fiscales de Joaquím Bosch y Lidia Sierra Aguilar, por 1.200.000 (en el Kleinwort Ambros Bank de Jersey), y 3.000.000 € (en el INVESTEC BANK de Jersey), respectivamente. Asimismo denuncian la apertura de varios depósitos bancarios, por los mismos importes conjuntos, en bancos de paraísos fiscales distintos de los anteriores. Adjuntan a la denuncia los datos que identifican cada uno de los depósitos. En el caso de Joaquím Bosch se adjuntan, además, los certificados bancarios emitidos por las diferentes entidades.


----------



## Kill33r (15 Sep 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> 8-8-22
> Depósitos e ingresos en cuentas bancarias en paraísos fiscales de personajes que aparecen en el Expediente Royuela a 8-8-22 (sin contar los que aparecen en "La banda de los 100" (PSOE), 77 personajes):
> 
> -"La banda de los 100" (PSOE), 60 denuncias presentadas por D. Alberto Royuela y Juan Martínez Grasa en la AEAT de Barcelona en 2004 , por importe de más de 5.246 millones de euros, 125 personajes). Jamás se hizo nada.
> ...



Para que luego me vengan los youtubers menopausicos calvos alopecicos con aliento a pirámide cerrada, diciendo que 

Tooodoo es falsoooo 

Jojojojo 

Que descojone, el CNI bueno lo está haciendo Deluxe, mis dies, y si tienen todo esto, será la punta del iceberg hasta los 90.000 millones año que se estima el robo por corrupción en España 


Inmatrix acaba de tener una crisis de ansiedad, lorazepam como Santi pero sin protector gástrico 
200.000 euros jojojojo


----------



## Kill33r (15 Sep 2022)

Frontera tuvo un momento de lucidez llamando a los 55.700 seguidores de ER, HDP 

Un fantoche de ese calibre tendría que ser de los primeros en ver las cuentas de políticos de vox 
Le haría comer los originales y esperar a que cagase para volver a dárselos sin agua para empujar


----------



## Bimb0 (15 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Frontera tuvo un momento de lucidez llamando a los 55.700 seguidores de ER, HDP
> 
> Un fantoche de ese calibre tendría que ser de los primeros de ver las cuentas de políticos de vox
> Le haría comer los originales y esperar a que cagase para volver a dárselos sin agua para empujar



Se hará el sueco, porque tonto ya es


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 Sep 2022)

Joder mas politoxicomania, ahora Alprazolam, le falta Haloperidol ya...


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Sep 2022)

LIVE AHORA!!!!



(1115) SANTI ROYUELA CON ROBERT MARTÍNEZ "EL ASTRÓLOGO" SOBRE EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA - YouTube


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## Skull & Bones (15 Sep 2022)

Mas que astrologo, es PITONISO...

vaya tela!!!

pero no habian ido hoy a declarar? que hace con este y no cuenta lo de SU JUICIO...

la gente por el chat preguntando esto

Pilar GarralagaPor favor, qué ha pasado con Don Alberto Royuela en las declaraciones del juzgado????


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 Sep 2022)

es muy parecido al semita pornofilo Pierre Woodman


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> LIVE AHORA!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (1115) SANTI ROYUELA CON ROBERT MARTÍNEZ "EL ASTRÓLOGO" SOBRE EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA - YouTube




Ostia no, el colgao asperger este no por favor, basta ya de colgaos coño


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Sep 2022)

*Carlos V M Bel signo del juez Gadea es Maricornio*


SIEMPRE A LO FACIL
SIEMPRE A LO FACIL

( ES VIRGO )


----------



## workforfood (16 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Mas que astrologo, es PITONISO...
> 
> vaya tela!!!
> 
> ...



Y el juez Presencia.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (16 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Mas que astrologo, es PITONISO...
> 
> vaya tela!!!
> 
> ...



En éste vídeo dijo que se había suspendido la declaración. No sé si se refería a la suya, a la de Alberto, o a ambas.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (16 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Y el juez Presencia.



Algo ha debido pasar. Está todo callado


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Y el juez Presencia.



Como ha quedado la cosa?

mirad este otro hilo






Cae la sexta caligrafía falsa del Expediente Royuela. La mentira se desmorona en Twitter.


A MIAS LAS POLLAGRAFIAS ESAS ME SUENA TODO A COSA DE BIEGOS YO QUIERO DATOS DE COSAS QUE HAGAN BIP - BIP El ansia por otorgar credibilidad a las notas puede haberles hecho cometer errores. Lo cierto es que el procedimiento judicial del Dr. Arimany (o como cojones se escriba) sigue totalmente...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## workforfood (16 Sep 2022)

Solo por la gente que sale en el expediente royuela como ese tío que ha salido que vive en Alemania y era de Asturias y que empezó a atar cabos cuando le quitaron la plaza de administrativo por uno de UGT y él estaba me parece en CC.OO merece la pena seguirlo luego cuando le ha preguntado si sigue algún partido político y ha dicho que no que sigue a Jesucristo merece la pena aunque sea casi todo falso.


----------



## hurdygurdy (16 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> mirad este otro hilo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los seguidores de Porruela:


----------



## Eurostreamuno (16 Sep 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Algo ha debido pasar. Está todo callado



Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
"Buenos días familia.

A poco más de 24 horas de la manifestación de mañana día 17 en Madrid, os quiero transmitir que estoy preparado e ilusionado.
..."


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Sep 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.
> "Buenos días familia.
> 
> A poco más de 24 horas de la manifestación de mañana día 17 en Madrid, os quiero transmitir que estoy preparado e ilusionado.
> ..."



ESTOS NA MAS QUE QUIEREN EL TEMA LOLAILO DE LAS MANIS

yo no se que tiene la gente con las manifestaciones : es borregismo puro

sale a pegar 4 voces, sentir la falsa sensacion de inclusion en un grupo y luego cada uno para su casa

NO APRENDEN QUE NO VALEN DE NADA . BUEN SI, PARA TENER LA SENSACION DE FALSO REFUERZO GRUPAL.

LO LLEVO VIENDO DESDE EL 15M

la gente ya no hacia manifestaciones para algo : lo hacian solo "por hacerlas" por que no dan para mas.

*LOS QUE HACEN MANIS TENGO APRENDIDO POR EXPERIENCIA 

>QUE NO TIENEN NI IDEA DE NADA ( Y FRACASAN)*

*> O QUE EN VERDAD NO QUIEREN NADA MAS QUE SALIR POR SALIR
( hacen manis como quien va de senderismo pero con excusas sociales )*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Sep 2022)

Se van a decepcionar : (por que les da la gana )

pòr que estos temas no son para manis

y en la puta vida va a ser algo " de masas"

cuanto menos gente vaya mejor, por que antes espabilan con la mierda de "las manis"

luego vendran los lamentos de 

"ejqueee la gemte no rezpondeee " " azim no ze puede" ... bla bla bla

en fin que no se enteran

yo paso de manis


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Sep 2022)

MOVIENDO LA PASTA DE BANCO A BANCO 

A IRLANDA Y PANAMA

CONVERSASIONES EM DIREPTO
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Sep 2022)

*La AN toma declaración esta semana a cuatro imputados en la causa sobre las presuntas injurias del exjuez Presencia
*






*presuntas*
Publicado 11/09/2022 10:39
Archivo - El ex juez Fernando Presencia, a su llegada a la Audiencia Nacional para declarar como imputado por sus presuntas injurias y calumnias contra magistrados del Tribunal Supremo, en la sede de la Audiencia Nacional, a 7 de julio de 2022, en Madrid - Alberto Ortega - Europa Press - Archivo


*








La AN toma declaración esta semana a cuatro imputados en la causa sobre las presuntas injurias del exjuez Presencia


El magistrado de la Audiencia Nacional Joaquín Gadea, que investiga al exjuez Fernando Presencia por...




www.europapress.es




*​


----------



## Skull & Bones (16 Sep 2022)

(1164) SERGIO SANTAMARÍA SANTIGOSA, EX DEL PP ¡UN BUEN POLÍTICOS! SUS CUENTAS BANCARIAS ¡EL ARTE DE MENTIR! - YouTube


----------



## Debunker (17 Sep 2022)

Tontos hay muchos, tú uno de ellos.

*La red mafiosa de Mena es una realidad , los papeles de Mena son de Mena y reales*, las notas actuales de última generación son una operación de inteligencia para destruir la verdad sobre el ER, muy lógico puesto que, el ER no se puede dilucidar en juzgados la mafia de Mena perdería y la verdad quedaría expuesta, esta operación es la contraofensiva al ER, por eso todos los implicados han estado inmóviles esperando los resultado y difusión de esta operación. Lo único que no entiendo es que, un hombre razonable como D. Alberto Royuela acepte y admita esas notas que pasa a Santi que ese sí que, lo traga todo hasta la esquizofrenia, lo de Santi es penoso, cutre y demencial en esta etapa, el mejor colaborador para destruir la verdad del ER y encima el gilipollas se va al Líbano, donde puede incluso perder la vida, menudo lo que hay en en el Líbano, un país en quiebra, en medio del avispero más grande del mundo, ayer Israel atacaba un aeropuerto de Siria veremos en que resulta. Para más inrri el Santi se pone a darnos lecciones de islamismo, filosofía oriental y su puta madre que no tiene nada que ver con el ER y sus seguidores y nos importa una mierda y ya lo de su licenciatura en física repetido 200 millones de veces es infantil, el tío cree que por tener un título universitario es inteligente y veraz y la inteligencia y el saber poco o nada tienen que ver con la titulitis, además de que el ER y su trasmisión es un tema social y político que tiene que ver con el alma, psicología y condición humana y nada tiene que ver con matemáticas o física.


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

Resumen de la primera jornada de declaraciones en la instrucción de Gadea sobre el conocido como ‘Expediente Royuela’
Sep 14, 2022 | Notas de prensa








*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​
Hoy se ha celebrado la primera jornada de declaraciones post veraniegas en esa instrucción penal, sin pies ni cabeza, que ha ideado el juez de la Audiencia Nacional, Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés, para represaliar a los denunciantes de corrupción que están sacando a la luz a través del Buzón de Denuncias de ACODAP, la asociación que preside el juez Fernando Presencia, lo que se conoce como ‘Expediente Royuela’.

Los dos primeros citados a declarar han sido Ávaro Arteaga y Juan Martínez Grasa. Según han revelado los propios protagonistas, las “cosas han ido bien”. Las declaraciones comenzaron con mucho retraso y el primero en comparecer fue Juan Martínez Grasa en una declaración que duró muy poco tiempo ya que los abogados no reconocieron la autoridad de Gadea para dirigir ese juicio.

Por su parte, Álvaro Arteaga ha respondido, exclusivamente, a las preguntas de su propio abogado y a las del abogado del juez Fernando Presencia siendo esta una comparecencia algo más larga en la que, según palabras del propio Arteaga, han tenido que escuchar “lo que no querían escuchar” y se ha dado muy poco margen para que se pudiera decir nada contra ellos ya que, por otra parte, poco o nada se tiene que decir ya que no se ha cometido delito alguno.

Tras esta primera jornada, quedan otras dos declaraciones y la esperada manifestación de respuesta a este juicio, injusto e injustificado, que se celebrará el próximo sábado día 17 en Madrid, como ya saben todos ustedes.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Sep 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Tontos hay muchos, tú uno de ellos.
> 
> *La red mafiosa de Mena es una realidad , los papeles de Mena son de Mena y reales*, las notas actuales de última generación son una operación de inteligencia para destruir la verdad sobre el ER, muy lógico puesto que, el ER no se puede dilucidar en juzgados la mafia de Mena perdería y la verdad quedaría expuesta, esta operación es la contraofensiva al ER, por eso todos los implicados han estado inmóviles esperando los resultado y difusión de esta operación. Lo único que no entiendo es que, un hombre razonable como D. Alberto Royuela acepte y admita esas notas que pasa a Santi que ese sí que, lo traga todo hasta la esquizofrenia, lo de Santi es penoso, cutre y demencial en esta etapa, el mejor colaborador para destruir la verdad del ER y encima el gilipollas se va al Líbano, donde puede incluso perder la vida, menudo lo que hay en en el Líbano, un país en quiebra, en medio del avispero más grande del mundo, ayer Israel atacaba un aeropuerto de Siria veremos en que resulta. Para más inrri el Santi se pone a darnos lecciones de islamismo, filosofía oriental y su puta madre que no tiene nada que ver con el ER y sus seguidores y nos importa una mierda y ya lo de su licenciatura en física repetido 200 millones de veces es infantil, el tío cree que por tener un título universitario es inteligente y veraz y la inteligencia y el saber poco o nada tienen que ver con la titulitis, además de que el ER y su trasmisión es un tema social y político que tiene que ver con el alma, psicología y condición humana y nada tiene que ver con matemáticas o física.





LOS FALLOS SON INCONTABLES

PERO COMO QUIEN SUFRIRIAN SUS ERRORES SERIAN LOS PROPIO ROYUELA : LO DEJO EN PROBLEM SUYO

LOS ACIERTOS SERAN DE TODOS



HABRA QUE VER SI LA SUMA DE FALLOS Y ACIERTOS ARROJA UN BALANCE POSITIVO










EN CUALQUIER CASO DEBEMOS HACER QUE TIEMBLEN LAS BUTACAS Y CAIGAN. Y YA DE PASO Y APROVECHANDO LA INERCIA Y EL MOMENTUM

QUE NO VENGA GATOPARDISTAS Y "QUITATETU PAPONEME YO "

NI PARA APROVECHAR LA DEMOLICION CONTROLADA DE LAS VIEJAS INSTITUCIONES : PARA DEJAR CAMINO EXPEDITO 

A UN NWO DE HIPER VIGILANCIA TECNOLOGIA LUCIFERINA : QUE TAMBIEN LES GUSTA MUCHO A TODAS LAS PARTE 









​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

Descubiertas y denunciadas las nuevas cuentas de Joaquim Bosch en paraísos fiscales
Sep 15, 2022 | Notas de prensa








*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​
En las últimas semanas uno de los principales protagonistas de la agenda de la presunta corrupción en España ha sido el magistrado, y estrella televisiva, Joaquín Bosch. En su momento fueron denunciadas varias cuentas en paraísos fiscales a nombre de Bosch y de una mujer (que en un principio se pensó que era su esposa) pero que, tras esta denuncia, esas cuentas fueron canceladas y el dinero retirado por el o los titulares.

Tras varias pesquisas de los denunciantes de corrupción, ACODAP, la asociación que preside el juez Fernando Presencia, ha recibido una nueva información en su Buzón de Denuncias que, recordemos, está amparado por la Normativa Europea que protege a los denunciantes de corrupción, en la que se le remite una nueva denuncia presentada ante la Agencia Tributaria al ser descubiertas las nuevas cuentas a las que Bosch, presuntamente, habría transferido los fondos de las anteriores.

Tal y como podrán comprobar en la documentación que se adjunta, el montante total de esas cuentas, a nombre de Joaquín Bosch Grau y Lidia Sierra Aguilar, ha sido transferido, en más de una treintena de depósitos de importes idénticos de 100.000 euros cada uno, a infinidad de cuentas de varios paraísos fiscales, entre los que destacan Panamá, Liechtenstein, Seychelles, o Bahamas, entre otros. Se acompañan además los certificados bancarios que acreditan todos estos extremos.

Da la sensación que en el caso de Bosch, todos los movimientos que realiza son detectados de inmediato y, de la misma forma, denunciados ante la Agencia Tributaria. Esperamos que Bosch comience a dar explicaciones de todo lo que está sucediendo, en lugar de calumniar presentando denuncias carentes de fundamento alguno, que solo conducen a crear confusión.

Descargar[7.02 MB]


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Sep 2022)

MISTER ROYUELA SANTIAGO SAMIT
TIENE ESTRES PSICO EMOCIONAL POR QUE TIENE MALA LA TRIPITA ( Sindrome del colon irritatable)
y no va a poder a ver su amigo Mr Gadea

le tocan haserse pruebas y comida sana 


t.me/expedienteroyuelaoficial/1869

1.8K viewsSep 17 at 08:45


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Sep 2022)

en directo

el tio que lo va radiando lo hace muy pro
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Sep 2022)

sorprende tanto ver a gente joven

que ste parece el tipico del FBI




( no no pero no lo es )









el tio que hace las entrevistas lo esta haciendo muy bien enseñando el ambietillo

poquita gente pero muy felices y positivos

ahora mismo que acaba de empezar parece una fiesta

MONTONACO DE POLICIAS ENTRE VIGILANDO Y CURIOSOS

pasando de unos a otros a entrevistar peña​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Sep 2022)

LES HA HECHO DE DECIR A DOS CHAVALES ISRAELIS PROBIBI* Benjamín Netanyahu*
que pasaban por alli

" STOP THE CORRUPTION"


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Sep 2022)

joder que de isarelies     

le pregunta a una señora rguiri random sentada una terraza " que le parece la manifestaion " y que diga de de donde es


y dice toda seca que no entiende, que de israel y que alli no hay corrupcion


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

DIRECTO MANIFESTACION HISTORICA EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA Y ACODAP​

17 sept 2022

*CISNE NEGRO*

Gran éxito de convocatoria. Luego se s digo cifras. Disfrutando de este día histórico. Gracias a todos. De verdad..


----------



## workforfood (17 Sep 2022)

La manifestación hasta arriba llena de gente. Van a por todas con megáfono en mano están diciendo los depósitos de c/c de jueces y políticos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Sep 2022)

SE HA JUNTANDO GENTECILLA

PERO LO MEJOR ES EL BUEN AMBIENTE . MUY REMARCABLE ESO.


----------



## Mario Droghi (17 Sep 2022)

Hoy mucha gente se ha enterado de lo que traman estos de la izquierda....


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

Manifestación en Madrid centro "Corrupción, 
mentiras gubernamentales y EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA"​

17 sept 2022

*Carlos de Arganda del Rey*


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Sep 2022)

SEÑORES...MIL GRACIAS A TODOS...¡JUNTOS HEMOS TRIUNFADO HOY!.....
PERO ESTO NO HA TERMINADO, ACABA DE COMENZAR.
VOY A DESCONECTAR.....LO NECESITO
1.6K views
21:18
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


@QSRDECODES @QWO17 t.me/QSRdecodes/19748 5.8K viewsedited Sep 17 at 21:36





ojo no fliparse. esto no quiere decir nada mas alla de la sincronia 

"THE MOVEMENT WE STARTED IS ONLY JUST THE BEGINNING!"//

BOOMS EN_ROUTE...
This is not a drill. 


Q, you magnificent bastard!

Only the beginning, Padawan.
They can no longer hide in the shadows [big tech, big media, [D] party being exposed for all to see].


:Owls:
Light will overcome d_a_rkness.
Light will expose darkne_s_s.
Light will _reveal_ darkness.
Light will defeat darkness.
​


----------



## Bimb0 (18 Sep 2022)

Alberto Royuela se pasó por la manifestación, un héroe 

Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## Kill33r (18 Sep 2022)

Soros pone en su radar a Indra e irrumpe en 'corto' sobre la tecnológica de la SEPI


El ‘hedge fund’ entra con una posición bajista sobre la empresa controlada por la SEPI y la familia March.




www.lainformacion.com






13 de noviembre: Tiene lugar el escrutinio general, en el que también se cuentan los votos procedentes del extranjero. 3 de diciembre: Constitución de las Cortes Generales a las 10 horas. 27 de diciembre: Último día para que se publiquen los resultados definitivos de las elecciones.









El Gobierno afronta otro posible recuento electoral con Indra y Scytl bajo sospecha


El juez imputa a la participada por el Estado y su exdirectivo estrella, que fue fichado por la firma catalana en 2018 (y lo cesó antes del




www.lainformacion.com














La empresa barcelonesa Scytl, financiada por Industria, acusada de amañar las elecciones americanas


Realizó el recuento de votos en sus sedes de Barcelona y Fráncfort. Llamativamente, fuera de los Estados Unidos.




www.libertaddigital.com








https://www.smartmatic.com/es/noticias/articulo/smartmatic-international-demanda-a-dominion-voting-systems-por-incumplimiento-del-contrato-de-licencia-y-practicas-comerciales-inadecuadas/














La empresa a cargo del sistema de votación en Venezuela denuncia "manipulación" en la Constituyente y el CNE lo niega - BBC News Mundo


Smartmatic dijo que calcula que la participación fue inflada en un millón de votantes. La presidenta del Consejo Nacional Electoral rechazó la acusación y aseguró que se trataba de una afirmación "irresponsable" y "sin fundamento".




www.bbc.com






A ver si eres capaz de unir los puntos del dibujo HDLGP 

Feliz domingo 









Disinfo: George Soros controls voting firms used in the 2020 US election


George Soros controls directly or indirectly the firms Smartmatic and Dominion Voting System, that sell both hardware and software for electronic voting and were used in the 2020 election. Was there fraud in “Soros’ algorythms”? This is not merely a matter of Democrats or Republicans, it is a...




euvsdisinfo.eu


----------



## Kill33r (18 Sep 2022)

Inmatrix de bajona 

Se acerca la fecha para el acto de conciliación


----------



## Existencia insoportable (18 Sep 2022)

Y el Frontera que hablaba de tregua y de paz, se va a la manifestación sólo para dar por culo y reírse de los demás. Está claro que hay órdenes de tirar el Expediente a cualquier precio.


----------



## Kill33r (18 Sep 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> Y el Frontera que hablaba de tregua y de paz, se va a la manifestación sólo para dar por culo y reírse de los demás. Está claro que hay órdenes de tirar el Expediente a cualquier precio.



Frontera es un pobre desgraciado

Por cierto, mis primos de Murcia se han dado de baja de Vox, por steegmann,por el hermann, uno conoce a la exmujer de Jorge Campos, vocal de Baleares y la ha debido liar muy parda

Aún no a trascendido al público, pero os subiré este mensaje cuando se haga
Mapfre de momento lo ha despedido como empleado 
Frontera se ha expuesto como buen mediocre fanático sin darse cuenta que vox caerá como a caído podemos, ya que los dos fueron creados por y para lo mismo, ocupar espacios extremos

Sistema R78

Justo el de los 5800 millones de cuentas y zulos 

La gente no olvidará cuando vox caiga, a frontera 
Minuto 2.15


----------



## Existencia insoportable (18 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Frontera es un pobre desgraciado
> 
> Por cierto, mis primos de Murcia se han dado de baja de Vox, por steegmann,por el hermann, uno conoce a la exmujer de Jorge Campos, vocal de Baleares y la ha debido liar muy parda
> 
> ...



Después de la falsa tregua con Santiago, lo único que me queda claro es que es un psicópata.

Primero al poco de conocerle le ríes las gracias, pero después caes en que tiene un fondo verdaderamente siniestro. Necesita continuamente estar atacando, insultando y humillando. Pareciera ser lo que le da sentido a su existencia, o la única válvula de escape ante una serie de frustraciones vitales que vaya uno a saber.

Siempre atacando al débil o al que es más bajito. Ahora bien, con los de uniforme o con los de su partido a ser un perrito bien sumiso y chupa pollas.

Ha intentado destruir psicologicamente a Santi, le ha manipulado y le sigue manipulando. Con éste tipo de elementos no cabe el diálogo ni la tregua, Santiago Royuela debe comprenderlo ya.
Me da pena porque me hacía ilusión ver el directo que iban a hacer los dos, pero el loco de la Frontera ha vuelto a perder el autocontrol y en mi opinión la ha cagado ya definitivamente sin vuelta atrás.


----------



## Kill33r (18 Sep 2022)

Eres muy barato, fue ayer la manifestación antiindradominion 

Estuvo enorme, y disfrute como un enano 

Barata


----------



## workforfood (19 Sep 2022)

A ver si nos hablan del juicio porque no han dicho ni pío por ahora.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Sep 2022)

¡A Joaquim Bosch le costó más de 10 años aprobar la carrera de Derecho!
Sep 18, 2022 | Notas de prensa








*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

*Te entendemos, Joaquim Bosch, es lógico que no quieras perder la sopa boba con la que se compra a los inútiles. Sabemos que necesitaste más de 6 convocatorias para aprobar una sola asignatura, 8 años para llegar a 3º de carrera y que te aprobaron la oposición a jueces por el tercer turno, esto es, por la puerta de atrás.*


En las últimas semanas, el juez Joaquim Bosch se ha convertido en una de las personas de las que más se ha hablado en las redes sociales. Pero no se habla por sus logros profesionales, -en primer lugar, porque no los tiene-. Tampoco se habla de sus salidas de pata de banco en las televisiones, esas que le han hecho famoso por lo servil que es con el poder establecido.

Se está hablando de Joaquín Bosch porque ACODAP, la Asociación que preside el juez Fernando Presencia, ha denunciado las cuentas que, presuntamente, tendría en paraísos fiscales y cuya existencia ha sido denunciada a través del buzón de denuncias de la asociación.

¡Tres millones de euros tendría el andoba y con esa cara que se gasta! El caso es que Bosch, tras haber sido denunciado, ha denunciado a su vez al juez Presencia porque alega que le está calumniando. Y miren que lo tendría fácil porque si realmente no las tuviera, haría todo lo posible porque los juzgados oficiaran a esos bancos para que negaran la mayor.

Pero no lo hace y esto puede ser debido a dos motivos. El primero, que no se atreva a dar el paso para que no salga a la luz la verdad. El segundo podría ser más simple. Que el pobre de Ximo, tal y como le llamaban de joven, no de para más y no tenga las neuronas suficientes para defender mejor lo que parece indefendible.

Y aunque pueda parecer mentira, teniendo en cuenta que estamos hablando de todo un juez, esta última podría ser la más acertada. Y es que, según un recorte de prensa que ha aparecido en las redes sociales en los últimos días, al pobre Ximo parece que, o la cabeza no le da para demasiado, o simplemente es muy vago. Y es que, según esa noticia que circula por las redes, a Ximo le habría costado ocho años de su vida conseguir llegar a tercero de Derecho. ¡Ocho!

Eso es algo que en un país normal sería una noticia absolutamente inexplicable porque, ¿cómo es posible que alguien a quien le cuesta tanto sacar una carrera se convierta en un juez estrella de la tele y un referente para muchos que, seguramente, no sean conocedores de su historial académico?

Pero, por desgracia, eso se produciría en un país normal y no en España. Y es que, en España estamos acostumbrados a que los vagos y los incapaces alcancen los más altos puestos públicos porque aquí a quien más se valora es al pelota. Y por lo que estamos viendo, ese sí podría ser uno de los grandes logros de Bosch a lo largo de su vida: el saber medrar.

Pero no pretendemos que Bosch nos de explicaciones sobre esto, aunque debería y deberían pedírselas en las televisiones a las que tanto le gusta acudir. A nosotros con que nos explique de dónde ha salido todo ese dineral que, presuntamente, tiene en paraísos fiscales nos vale.


Estamos seguros que tampoco puede ser tan difícil para él dar esas explicaciones. Tampoco le estamos pidiendo que apruebe un curso de la carrera en menos de tres años…


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Sep 2022)

Primeros datos sobre el número de asistentes a la manifestación del #ExpedienteRoyuela del sábado-El Diestro TV


Visita la entrada para saber más.




eldiestro.tv


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Sep 2022)

TODO EL TEMA DE EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA ACODAP 

NOTO QUE ENTRA EN UNA DE SUS FASES MAS DELICADAS 


....

EL PENSAR QUE TIENE UN " GRAN RESPALDO POPULAR "


noto que ha habido subidon, no al ver "la masa", por que no hay tal "masa", pero si la CALIDAD DE INTENCIONES de la gente que gravita entorno a estos temas

Y ojo : no confundir eso con una especia de refrendo de todo al 100% para siempre | todo el rato y por que si.

los retos a superar de siempre siguen ahi​


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Sep 2022)

hoy porroyuela todavia no ha hecho video.... que raro?!?!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2022)

REPORTADO A LOS JESUITAS POR DECIR QUE DICEN MENTIRAS


----------



## Kill33r (20 Sep 2022)

Te bloqueó por qué hueles a funcicharo 

Y ya aburre tu militancia pro R78


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2022)

SANTI SE HA TRANSFORMADO EN LOBO ESTEPARIO Xd

LLEVA 3 DIAS SIN DORMIR Y ESTA LANZANDO FATWAS CONTRA EL DOCTORRRR FARRERONS EN TELEGRAM

se ha tomado a mal que no le (sic) "corten el cuello" al filoso funcionario de prisiones que lee a filosofos aburridos

todo esto CON LA VOZ DE LOBO ESTEPARIO   ( en su version Dark cuanto escribe con el coche a oscuras que lo ve mas negro )

z ttps://t.me/s/expedienteroyuelaoficial

tiene mitificado al tal farrerons ese por que es DOCTOR y lee cuatro autores ofcialistas de " La ACADEMIA" totalmente prescindibles

PODIA LOBO ESTEPARIO DARLE UN TOQUE SI TIENE TELEGRAM Y DECIRLE QUE DESCANSE 3 DIAS Xddd


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (20 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> SANTI SE HA TRANSFORMADO EN LOBO ESTEPARIO Xd
> 
> LLEVA 3 DIAS SIN DORMIR Y ESTA LANZANDO FATWAS CONTRA EL DOCTORRRR FARRERONS EN TELEGRAM
> 
> ...



*Santi con Robert: un vídeo donde se echa un vistazo a los astros, con mucha Física en medio. El futuro pinta cojonudo para nosotros (los amantes de la verdad), y el Expediente tiene todo a favor...



@elgatochimpliflinguir @LetalFantasy *


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2022)

1.7K views22:45


Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz dijo:


> *Santi con Robert: un vídeo donde se echa un vistazo a los astros, con mucha Física en medio. El futuro pinta cojonudo para nosotros (los amantes de la verdad), y el Expediente tiene todo a favor...
> 
> 
> 
> @elgatochimpliflinguir @LetalFantasy *



claro si por eso comentaba, que yo creo que santi le ha dado un subidond de confiaza y sentirse "confirmado" por el animo de la gente

y esa ... es zona es zona de peligro para este :: 

por que le entra el modo mesianico   de "fullfiment of the proficies" xD

y pierde ese centro y empieza a poner que eliminen fisicamente al farrerons 
por sus descuardos filosificos


----------



## Mario Droghi (20 Sep 2022)

Tiene un trauma con los Farrerons y la horchata?


----------



## Mario Droghi (20 Sep 2022)

Adelante, Difusión o me cago en Farrerons


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2022)

Mario Droghi dijo:


> Tiene un trauma con los Farrerons y la horchata?



yo no se que ha cogido con el Farrerons

( TIENE MITIFICADO LO ACADEMICO)
pero si cuando yo estaba estudiando
En mi piso de estudiantes que eramos unos mataillos, una fiesta loca de estas habia alguna vez 3 Doctores

El portero de la discoteca donde ibamos, estaba terminando el Doctorado
mi compañero de piso => Doctorado ( es algo que tenia como " ah si el doctorado, pssaa "
y alguno o alguna mas que hubiera por alli esa mañana de after entre rallas musica a toda hostia petas y drogas sinteticas de siglas innombrables

EN RESUMEN : EL SER DOCTOR HOY EN DIA ES MENOS QUE SE DJ


DJ RESIDENTE (ES MAS) > ( QUE SER DOCTORADO)  ( SER 1 LOSER)


PERO ANYWAY => LA COSA VA MAS POR QUE SABIA YO QUE LA MANI IBA A SER PROBLEMAS AUNQUE SALIERA BIEN : ( QYE HA SALIDO SORPRENDENTEMENTE BIEN EN CALIDAD )

por que ha visto ciertas cosas sobre los afectos y relaciones y ahi bueno, claro... ya no le apatece seguir con el asunto.

pos bueno pos yo que se, pos vale.

no pasa nada. igual en un tiempo decide seguir con la cosa desde otro enfoque. mejor no rallarse mas


----------



## Mario Droghi (20 Sep 2022)

Pero ej ke los Farrerons......


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2022)

AQUI EL REPORTERO - ENTREVISTADOR DE LA MANIFESTACION DEL DIA 17
PUBLICARA DE NUEVO EL VIDEO | PERO EN TELEGRAM | POR QUE NO SE SI LE HAN CERRADO EL CANAL O QUITADO EL VIDEO

t.me/raul_martin_plandemic/730 2.2K viewsSep 20 at 11:38





​


----------



## Bimmer (20 Sep 2022)

¿Qué ha pasado con los vídeos de Santiago? No sale ningún vídeo suyo para ver.


----------



## Kill33r (20 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado con los vídeos de Santiago? No sale ningún vídeo suyo para ver.



Están guardados 
Tenemos todo guardado


----------



## Bimmer (20 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Están guardados
> Tenemos todo guardado



Imagino que forma parte de el plan.


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Sep 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado con los vídeos de Santiago? No sale ningún vídeo suyo para ver.



OStras es verdad, está vacio el canal de youtube


----------



## Maldek (20 Sep 2022)

Se ha cabreado, porque dice que no hay patriotas, que esta solo, nadie lo ayuda ni lo llaman pa preguntar como esta, etc, etc y lo ha mandado todo a tomar porculo.

Al parecer se ha pirado al Libano. Otro como Josele Sanchez.

El que iba a poner patas arriba el pais.


----------



## workforfood (20 Sep 2022)

Maldek dijo:


> Se ha cabreado, porque dice que no hay patriotas, que esta solo, nadie lo ayuda ni lo llaman pa preguntar como esta, etc, etc y lo ha mandado todo a tomar porculo.
> 
> Al parecer se ha pirado al Libano. Otro como Josele Sanchez.
> 
> El que iba a poner patas arriba el pais.



Desde que no ha subido nada de la declaración de Presencia y su Padre el 15 de septiembre ya se sabía que algo raro hay.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (20 Sep 2022)

Este es Miguel Rix, el que habló en la manifestación de Royuela


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (20 Sep 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Este es Miguel Rix, el que habló en la manifestación de Royuela
> Ver archivo adjunto 1198038
> Ver archivo adjunto 1198039
> Ver archivo adjunto 1198040
> Ver archivo adjunto 1198041



lo podéis comprobar en su facebook: Miguel Rix | Facebook


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Sep 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Este es Miguel Rix, el que habló en la manifestación de Royuela
> Ver archivo adjunto 1198038
> Ver archivo adjunto 1198039
> Ver archivo adjunto 1198040
> Ver archivo adjunto 1198041


----------



## workforfood (20 Sep 2022)

Los vídeos los habrá puesto en privado, pero me parece infantil porque el Expediente se apoya en la gente, si deja de poner vídeos esto se desinfla como un azucarillo. Creo que le habrá llegado en tiempo récord la citación para acudir al juzgado en Beirut, Líbano y que le van a hacer un procedimiento de extradición por parte de la audiencia nacional.


----------



## Kill33r (20 Sep 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Este es Miguel Rix, el que habló en la manifestación de Royuela
> Ver archivo adjunto 1198038
> Ver archivo adjunto 1198039
> Ver archivo adjunto 1198040
> Ver archivo adjunto 1198041



Todo el que vaya contra Soros agenda 2030 y NOM, es de lo míos 

La demás purria, le dejo que vaya meditando los próximos 6 años


----------



## Kill33r (20 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Los vídeos los habrá puesto en privado, pero me parece infantil porque el Expediente se apoya en la gente, si deja de poner vídeos esto se desinfla como un azucarillo. Creo que le habrá llegado en tiempo récord la citación para acudir al juzgado en Beirut, Líbano y que le van a hacer un procedimiento de extradición por parte de la audiencia nacional.



Claro claro 

Los otros 4 que están en España, están libres y a él lo van a extraditar 

A veces pienso que os pagan poco


----------



## Bimb0 (20 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Los vídeos los habrá puesto en privado, pero me parece infantil porque el Expediente se apoya en la gente, si deja de poner vídeos esto se desinfla como un azucarillo. Creo que le habrá llegado en tiempo récord la citación para acudir al juzgado en Beirut, Líbano y que le van a hacer un procedimiento de extradición por parte de la audiencia nacional.



¿Cómo habrá extradición si no tiene acuerdo España con el Líbano?


----------



## Kill33r (20 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> ¿Cómo habrá extradición si no tiene acuerdo España con el Líbano?



Déjalos entre Matrix ,alopecias con caries, y rayas de finde pero este es el último 

Menuda fauna de detractores


----------



## Bimb0 (20 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Déjalos entre Matrix ,alopecias con caries, y rayas de finde pero este es el último
> 
> Menuda fauna de detractores



Me hace gracia, quieren desacreditarlo todo con cuatro tonterías y luego no saben ni responder a las preguntas. Es más serio Santiago (que ya es decir, con todo lo que se le va la pinza) que estos pelopollas


----------



## Magufillo (20 Sep 2022)

El que mate a Farrerons, ya sabe... Al juez le explicas que Santi responde


----------



## workforfood (20 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> ¿Cómo habrá extradición si no tiene acuerdo España con el Líbano?



Joder que no exista convenio de extradición no significa que no le puedan extraditar. Si hay convenio pues poco más que la policía de aquí se pone en contacto con la policía de allí y se extradita otra cosa es que se pueda recurrir al juzgado y decir que no cabe extradición porque a esos delitos no se aplica el convenio. Y otra cuando no hay convenio el juzgado de aquí se pone en contacto con el juzgado de allí y se dice que está acusado de estos delitos y que se extradite, cosa que puede durar tiempo, si se le extradita o no. Por ejemplo en el caso catalán la mayoría de juzgados Europeos no hicieron extradición alguna aún habiendo convenio europeo de la Unión Europea porque decidieron que esos delitos de sedición no existían en esos países como Bélgica o Alemania.


----------



## Bimb0 (20 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Joder que no exista convenio de extradición no significa que no le puedan extraditar. Si hay convenio pues poco más que la policía de aquí se pone en contacto con la policía de allí y se extradita otra cosa es que se pueda recurrir al juzgado y decir que no cabe extradición porque a esos delitos no se aplica el convenio. Y otra cuando no hay convenio el juzgado de aquí se pone en contacto con el juzgado de allí y se dice que está acusado de estos delitos y que se extradite, cosa que puede durar tiempo, si se le extradita o no.



Viendo que Santi ha hecho migas con Hezbolá no sé yo si será tan fácil extraditarlo a España.


----------



## workforfood (20 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Viendo que Santi ha hecho migas con Hezbolá no sé yo si será tan fácil extraditarlo a España.



Vete a saber pero eso puede durar mucho tiempo... Pero imagínate que estás en un tugurio en Beirut y te viene la policía con una orden de extradición judicial y que tienes que ir al juzgado a declarar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> El que mate a Farrerons, ya sabe... Al juez le explicas que Santi responde



 

enfandarse por que nadie le quiere matar a farrerons es muy LOL xD



(no es por eso obviamente, es por un combo de cosas, lo personaje Farrerons solo es el ponerle nombre al descontento ... ero el lol es el lol )


----------



## Bimb0 (20 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Vete a saber pero eso puede durar mucho tiempo...



Igual si se pacta algo Santiago se va a otro país, es ese tipo de persona.


----------



## workforfood (20 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Igual si se pacta algo Santiago se va a otro país, es ese tipo de persona.



Depende, pero ya te digo que a lo mejor en el líbano el ministerio fiscal dice que esos delitos se los pasan por el forro y que no hay extradición alguna. Hay gente que yo que sé por delitos de violencia de género se van a otro país aún con convenio de extradición, el juzgado español cursa orden de busca y captura y el juzgado de ese país se limpia el culo con la orden.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2022)

es que es mucho strees .

son muchas cosa que procesar emocionalmente

en telegram las va contando desde su optica particular


t.me/expedienteroyuelaoficial/2103

3.5K viewsSep 20 at 04:30

yo me olvidaria todo lo posible del tal Farrerons , por que las tensiones no viene de ahi. el Farrerons no es mas que un personaje lateral 


igual tendria que procuparse una posicion LO MAS COMODAP POSIBLE en lo personal. 

asegurarse ingresos. incluso de las donaciones.

como para tener como para vivir unos años tranquilo y poder organizarse un poco que quiera hacer

"atrincherarse" tranquilo. Y dar tiempo a que la cosa vaya fluyendo en el sentido que tenga que fluir.

por que los otros van a otro ritmo. --> y eso provoca strees y tension en este que quiere ir mas rapido.

yo igual haria eso.

Pedir algo de pasta o coger algo de pasta incluso de lo donado. lo que necesite para saber que vas a estar sin problemas materiales unos años.

E ir haciendo cositas poco a poco, segun se vaya viendo.

Por que ya mas o menos esta casi toda la info soltada, ahora solo falta ESPERAR REACCIONES y ir soltando alguna mas , segun se muevna las cosas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2022)

si ademas su padre le ha reconocido "delante de toda españa"==> lo primero que ha dicho cuando se ha subido al escenario

HA SIDO MI HIJO EL QUE HA CREIDO EN MI Y BLA BLA BLa

los terminos no recuerdo, pero el sentido es el que es. REMARCAR BIEN CLARO LA IMPORTANCIA CAPITAL DE SANTI EN TODO ESTO Y QUE LE QUEDE CLARO A TODO EL MUNDO L

luego a lo mejor es verdad que santi no siente en eso de puertas para dentro, que una cosa es lo que se diga al micro ... 

y otra es se haga .... pero yo creo que aun asi fue toda una declaracion de INTENCIONEs

lo que pasa que si luego eso por egos entre padres e hijos => es mas dificil que se note en la relacion en el dia a dia.


----------



## Kill33r (20 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Joder que no exista convenio de extradición no significa que no le puedan extraditar. Si hay convenio pues poco más que la policía de aquí se pone en contacto con la policía de allí y se extradita otra cosa es que se pueda recurrir al juzgado y decir que no cabe extradición porque a esos delitos no se aplica el convenio. Y otra cuando no hay convenio el juzgado de aquí se pone en contacto con el juzgado de allí y se dice que está acusado de estos delitos y que se extradite, cosa que puede durar tiempo, si se le extradita o no. Por ejemplo en el caso catalán la mayoría de juzgados Europeos no hicieron extradición alguna aún habiendo convenio europeo de la Unión Europea porque decidieron que esos delitos de sedición no existían en esos países como Bélgica o Alemania.



Como tú Puigdemon?

Vete a cagar anda, me prometistes que estarían todos en la cárcel por orden de Gadea 

No das lo que prometes, solo estorbas y sin saber hacerlo


----------



## Mario Droghi (20 Sep 2022)

Ahora hace un directo para el 13 de septiembre? Si estamos a 20.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Sep 2022)

Mario Droghi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1198221
> 
> 
> Ahora hace un directo para el 13 de septiembre? Si estamos a 20.



ni idea xD


----------



## Mario Droghi (20 Sep 2022)

Se ve que son directos que no hizo, hay 2. En sus playlist.


----------



## Mario Droghi (20 Sep 2022)

@allseein.... te cambiaste el nombre eh Pillín...


----------



## Tigershark (20 Sep 2022)




----------



## Mario Droghi (20 Sep 2022)

Estoy leyendo el telegram y me juego el cuello que se ha quedado sin porros.......


----------



## Patatas bravas (20 Sep 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Este es Miguel Rix, el que habló en la manifestación de Royuela
> Ver archivo adjunto 1198038
> Ver archivo adjunto 1198039
> Ver archivo adjunto 1198040
> Ver archivo adjunto 1198041



Que mal rollo da .


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (20 Sep 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


>



Hitchcock


----------



## Mario Droghi (20 Sep 2022)

Miguel rix manda a tomar por culo a Santi Royuela


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Sep 2022)

El Lunes Don Alberto abre un canal ha dicho


----------



## Patatas bravas (20 Sep 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


>



La novela cada vez está más interesante. Al pillarlos con las firmas falsificadas de mena el expediente royuela ha explotado y ya no tiene credibilidad. Están tocados y hundidos y lo saben. Y en vez de dar explicaciones . Callan


----------



## Mario Droghi (20 Sep 2022)

Mario Droghi dijo:


> Miguel rix manda a tomar por culo a Santi Royuela



Por amenazar a Farrerons..... jujujuju
Este tío tiene un trauma con el Doctor Farrerons


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Sep 2022)

Mario Droghi dijo:


> Por amenazar a Farrerons..... jujujuju
> Este tío tiene un trauma con el Doctor Farrerons



Le dio por el kakas en el meco


----------



## Magufillo (20 Sep 2022)

Ya fuera coñas 
(o no) , imaginad a esa turba de gente que va con el cartel de Expediente Royuela jaleándo por las manifas y que encima no se traga lo del CoVid.  
Hay que reconocer que los servicios secretos lo hacen de puta madre. ¡¡Saludos al CNI!! Que bien lo hacéis, cabrones. Habréis logrado dejarnos como majaretas que nos tragamos las notas de Mena pero, en cambio, lo del covid, la PCR, la vacuna etc, eso no. Eso es trola..


----------



## Maldek (21 Sep 2022)

Mario Droghi dijo:


> Estoy leyendo el telegram y me juego el cuello que se ha quedado sin porros.......



Por la manera de escribir de los últimos mensajes lo primero que pensé es que estaba borracho o drogado


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Sep 2022)

ROTACION EN LA FORMACION

PRIMERA LINEA DE FRENTE A DESCANSAR

LINEA DE REFRESCO A PRIMERA LINEA

1.1K views19:40
__

ACDAP (CANAL OFICIAL) Forwarded from Alberto Royuela Damit 0:45 20:38




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Sep 2022)

Cantidadad de comentarios sobre santi xD .​


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## Kill33r (21 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


>



Dios vaya mal aliento y alopecia galopante


----------



## Kill33r (21 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


>



Me parto el chorizo 

Es gangoso de siempre?


----------



## Kill33r (21 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


>






Javier Cárdenas, despedido de forma fulminante de Europa FM 


Menudo resto de quirófano


----------



## workforfood (21 Sep 2022)

Sin vídeos esto no lo sigue nadie y el padre como no empiece a cantar por soleá esto no lo sigue ni el que abrió el hilo con el avatar de mongolo.


----------



## Bimb0 (21 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Javier Cárdenas, despedido de forma fulminante de Europa FM
> 
> 
> Menudo resto de quirófano



Decir "Royuela" en un medio generalista está prohibido. La jorobó.


----------



## Kill33r (21 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Decir "Royuela" en un medio generalista está prohibido. La jorobó.



Ha dicho juez royuela 

Encima gangoseando

Es desolador


----------



## Kill33r (21 Sep 2022)

el hijo pequeño del príncipe Guillermo y Kate Middleton demostró que es el niño que gesticula mucho 
Como tú que eres una troll del copón


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Sep 2022)

Ese subnormal ha hundido el expediente con sus putas drogas, sus brotes y sobre todo, permitiendo que dos dementes trepas como Majara-zal y Impresencia jodan el caso con sus locuras y encima traicionandome a mi.

Por mi lo pueden lobotomizar ya, es basura y de paso, cuantos dias faltan para que declaren y ya no los dejen salir mas la banda esta de la vara?


----------



## Kill33r (21 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ese subnormal ha hundido el expediente con sus putas drogas, sus brotes y sobre todo, permitiendo que dos dementes trepas como Majara-zal y Impresencia jodan el caso con sus locuras y encima traicionandome a mi.
> 
> Por mi lo pueden lobotomizar ya, es basura y de paso, cuantos dias faltan para que declaren y ya no los dejen salir mas la banda esta de la vara?



Cuántas veces quieres que declaren ?

 

No das lo que prometes, eres un cantamañanas, dijiste que del día 15 SEP todos presos


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Cuántas veces quieres que declaren ?
> 
> 
> 
> No das lo que prometes, eres un cantamañanas, dijiste que del día 15 SEP todos presos




No era el 15 cuando declaraban?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Sep 2022)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> ....​
> ¡¡ Menudo ramalazo 'jesuítico' el del amiguito, Raúlito... !! XDD!!
> 
> Usease que... van a ser "good news", finally :
> ...



xD

yo con el expediente royuela estoy " a ver que pasa"

por que las sereis con tramas tan enrevesadas y tanto plot twist no las veo nunca ( rollo tuin pics, esa de la isla del avion) yo que se bueno, cualquier de trama enrevesada y larga

asi que yo no espero nada : lo que "echen" pos bien. y si no me gusta lo que echan, pos alla ellos xD

cambiar de canal y a otra cosa


----------



## Bimb0 (21 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Ha dicho juez royuela
> 
> Encima gandoseando
> 
> Es desolador





CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ese subnormal ha hundido el expediente con sus putas drogas, sus brotes y sobre todo, permitiendo que dos dementes trepas como Majara-zal y Impresencia jodan el caso con sus locuras y encima traicionandome a mi.
> 
> Por mi lo pueden lobotomizar ya, es basura y de paso, cuantos dias faltan para que declaren y ya no los dejen salir mas la banda esta de la vara?



Lo ha creado de cero, el padre estaba ya mayor para difundir el tema por Internet. De no ser por Santiago este hilo ni existiria.


----------



## Burbunauta (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## Kill33r (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## Existencia insoportable (22 Sep 2022)

Me parece que todo ha tenido un desenlace muy triste, y que es el final definitivo del Expediente. Vosotros lo lleváis siguiendo de años, pero algunos lo conocimos gracias al Frontera. 

Igualmente no hace falta muchos años para poder leer entre líneas y ver lo que realmente hay detrás de Santi: un ejército de elementos que más que camaradas, son personas que van por el interés económico o por el simple espectáculo como quien sigue una serie de Netflix.

Santiago que es un hombre inteligente debería haberlo sabido desde hace MUCHO tiempo: en esta sociedad no hay amigos, no hay familia ni mucho menos camaradería. Hay intereses cruzados, siempre económicos, y la gente se acerca o aleja según puedan sacarte el provecho que elllos quieren. 

Esperemos que abra un nuevo canal aunque sea hablando de otras cosas que no sea el Expediente. Ya que Santi es una persona con mucho conocimiento y experiencias que contar. 

Le deseo suerte en su nueva etapa. Porque la fuerza y honor siempre la tuvo.


----------



## hurdygurdy (22 Sep 2022)

Burbunauta dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1199401


----------



## Tigershark (22 Sep 2022)

Creo que el cambio era más que necesario , llevamos unos mesecitos que no veas... aunque me da que SR no tardará mucho en reaparecer..

Espero sea el hermano mayor Alberto Royuela el que tome las riendas porque me parece una persona preparada, seria e inteligente , creo que es la persona perfecta para dar de nuevo estabilidad al ER.


----------



## Eurostreamuno (22 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> Por que ya mas o menos esta casi toda la info soltada, ahora solo falta ESPERAR REACCIONES y ir soltando alguna mas , segun se muevna las cosas.



30-6-22
Relación de expedientes, según la numeración dada por D. Alberto, publicados en la segunda quincena de junio de 2022 (16 expedientes).
Junto con los publicados el 16-6-22, (  ), los números de los expedientes publicados, en orden ascendente, desde el 526 hasta el 1083, en total 174. Suponen un 31 % del total, que van desde 526 a 1083. 1083-526= 557. 174/557= 31,24%


----------



## Existencia insoportable (22 Sep 2022)

Santiago se encuentra ingresado en un hospital del Líbano.

Fuerza Santi!


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Sep 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> Santiago se encuentra ingresado en un hospital del Líbano.
> 
> Fuerza Santi!




Ostia que psicopata " que le este ayudando y que santi se apoya en el"

Joder... vaya coleccion de colgaos


----------



## Monsieur George (22 Sep 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> Santiago se encuentra ingresado en un hospital del Líbano.
> 
> Fuerza Santi!



¡¡Olé sus huevos por Miguel Frontera!! 

Y fijaros que le ha dado caña, ¡¡hasta niveles cercanos al bullying!! Me está empezando a caer de puta madre. Ha sido el primero en reconocer que Santiago Royuela no es tan malo como lo pintan o se pinta a sí mismo. Víctima de su propia vida o de su familia. ¡Y Santiago también me cae muy, muy bien!! A pesar de los insultos, amenazas, etc... Debe ser un infierno estar a su lado porque él mismo habita en un infierno.

Y sinceramente, si Santiago Royuela ha mandado a tomar por el culo el Expedientito, ¡¡Olé sus cojones!! A mi esto del Expediente me huele muy, muy mal, y la primera víctima es Santiago Royuela.

Esperemos que se recupere y resetee su vida. Nadie es culpable de haber nacido en una determinada familia, con todos sus condicionantes. Tiene derecho a ser él mismo. Esperemos que se recupere. Y a Miguel Frontera, si nos lees, ¡¡Olé tus cojones!!


----------



## Monsieur George (22 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ostia que psicopata " que le este ayudando y que santi se apoya en el"
> 
> Joder... vaya coleccion de colgaos



Pues me parece muy humano. El primero en creerse el Expediente Royuela ha sido Santiago Royuela. No actuaba de mala fe. Era sincero y no era ningún actor. Si lo del video de Inmatrix es cierto... En fin... 

Y luego está la cohorte que se ha acercado al Expediente en busca de fama, dinero y popularidad: El Arconte, el Rix, la Increada, etc...


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Sep 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Pues me parece muy humano. El primero en creerse el Expediente Royuela ha sido Santiago Royuela. No actuaba de mala fe. Era sincero y no era ningún actor. Si lo del video de Inmatrix es cierto... En fin...
> 
> Y luego está la cohorte que se ha acercado al Expediente en busca de fama, dinero y popularidad: El Arconte, el Rix, la Increada, etc...




Los unicos que se han acertado por pasta son el delincuente comun impresencia y el colgado de Majarazal


----------



## Arretranco_70 (22 Sep 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


>




jajjajajajajjajajajjaja. Qué malo.

A mí me da pena, hombre. Algunas tardes sin nada que hacer me veía un par de vídeos y me carcajeaba de buena gana cada vez que encontraba un "fallo en el guión". Y no eran pocos.



Monsieur George dijo:


> Pues me parece muy humano. El primero en creerse el Expediente Royuela ha sido Santiago Royuela. No actuaba de mala fe. Era sincero y no era ningún actor. Si lo del video de Inmatrix es cierto... En fin...
> 
> Y luego está la cohorte que se ha acercado al Expediente en busca de fama, dinero y popularidad: El Arconte, el Rix, la Increada, etc...



Nada, que no aprendéis ni a base de ostias de realidad. Yo ya no se....

Santiago ha sabido que todo es falso no desde el minuto 1. Desde mucho antes. O acaso Alberto ha estado mintiendo a toda su familia, jugándose su patrimonio durante 30 años, y su libertad y la de su hijo y ninguno de la familia se ha dado cuenta de lo que otros vimos en 3 tardes? Venga ya.... sois patéticos defendiendo lo indefendible hasta el último aliento.

Ah, calla, que no, que Royuela padre es otra víctima. Otro engañado no se sabe muy bien por quién. Qué buena coartada para cuando todo se venga abajo. Coño¡ lo que está pasando¡

En fin... he conocido sectas menos destructivas de la razón.


----------



## Monsieur George (22 Sep 2022)

Sobre el *minuto 15*.

Santiago Royuela habla con Miguel Frontera. Santiago Royuela habla después con su padre y le cuenta que "Miguel Frontera aparece en los papeles del Mena"  Que "Mena está pagando a Frontera". Santiago Royuela llama a Frontera para que le de explicaciones, y este mismo decide llamar por teléfono a Alberto Royuela para aclararle que es que ni conoce a Mena. 

Poneros en la situación de Miguel Frontera. Imaginad que os llama Santiago Royuela y os dice que aparecéis en sus papeles y que estáis a sueldo de Mena. ¿Qué pensaríais de la historia?


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Sep 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> Sobre el *minuto 18*.
> 
> Santiago Royuela habla con Miguel Frontera. Santiago Royuela habla después con su padre y le cuenta que "Miguel Frontera aparece en los papeles del Mena"  Que "Mena está pagando a Frontera". Santiago Royuela llama a Frontera para que le de explicaciones, y este mismo decido llamar por teléfono a Alberto Royuela para aclararle que es que ni conoce a Mena.
> 
> Poneros en la situación de Miguel Frontera. Imaginad que os llama Santiago Royuela y os dice que aparecéis en sus papeles y que estáis a sueldo de Mena. ¿Qué pensaríais de la historia?





Pues que la droja en el colacao


----------



## workforfood (22 Sep 2022)

El frontera este se tira una hora para decir 4 cosas. Lo he quitado porque se enrolla solo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Sep 2022)

*Sep 22 at 20:36 




*




*Lesmes empieza a buscar un despacho de 'juez raso' en el TS 
a la vista de la desidia de PP y Gobierno *














Lesmes empieza a buscar un despacho de 'juez raso' en el TS a la vista de la desidia de PP y Gobierno


Transcurridos 15 días desde que anunció la posibilidad de dimitir, esperaba que al menos los negociadores de la renovación del CGPJ se reunieran.




www.elespanol.com





*Transcurridos 15 días desde que anunció la posibilidad de dimitir, esperaba que al menos los negociadores de la renovación del CGPJ se reunieran.*
22 septiembre, 2022 02:43 @Maria_peral​
El presidente del Poder Judicial, Carlos Lesmes, ha empezado a *buscar un despacho de magistrado* en la Sala de lo Contencioso-Administrativo del Tribunal Supremo, a la que le corresponde volver cuando cese en su cargo actual.
Lesmes ha sido visto este miércoles por la tarde recorriendo los despachos de la Sala que se encuentran libres con la finalidad de elegir uno de ellos, según han informado a EL ESPAÑOL fuentes del alto tribunal.
El gesto de la máxima autoridad judicial se produce horas después de que los negociadores de los dos sectores del Consejo General del Poder Judicial hayan celebrado su segunda reunión sobre la elección de dos nuevos magistrados para el Tribunal Constitucional. Ya superado el plazo dado por el Gobierno a través de una reforma legal exprés, no se ha alcanzado ningún acuerdo y ni siquiera se ha concretado una fecha para el siguiente encuentro.
[El cónclave del CGPJ sobre la elección de jueces del TC acaba sin acuerdo y sin nueva fecha de reunión]
La renovación del tribunal de garantías -que también compete al Gobierno, al que corresponde designar a otros dos magistrados- no es lo único que no avanza.
Han pasado dos semanas desde que, en la solemne apertura del año judicial presidida por el rey Felipe VI, Lesmes sugiriera la *posibilidad de dimitir* si no se produce la sustitución del CGPJ o, en su defecto, si no se devuelven al Consejo las competencias para efectuar nombramientos judiciales discrecionales.
Debido una* ley promovida por el Gobierno de Sánchez*, desde marzo de 2021 el órgano de gobierno del Poder Judicial no puede cubrir las vacantes del Tribunal Supremo o las presidencias de Tribunales Superiores y Audiencias Provinciales, lo que está causando disfunciones en la administración de Justicia.



​ *El presidente del CGPJ Carlos Lesmes planea dimitir el 5 de octubre*

El máximo responsable del órgano de Gobierno de los magistrados en España cumpliría así su ultimatum al Gobierno














El presidente del CGPJ Carlos Lesmes planea dimitir el 5 de octubre


El presidente del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ), Carlos Lesmes, planea dimitir el próximo 5 de octubre. Así lo asegura el diario 'El...




www.telemadrid.es





 22 de septiembre de 2022 - 08:33 (Actualizado: 22 de septiembre de 2022 - 08:33)
El presidente del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ), *Carlos Lesmes*, planea *dimitir* el próximo *5 de octubre*. Así lo asegura el *diario 'El Debate'*. Según el digital Lesmes convocará un pleno extraordinario para el próximo 3 de octubre en el que se nombrará dos nuevos magistrados para la corte de garantías del órgano de gobierno de los jueces.


* Lesmes pone el 3 de octubre como fecha límite para renovar el Tribunal Constitucional *

Dos días después pretende abandonar su cargo dejando *descabezado* el órgano judicial. Consumaría de esta forma el ultimatum dado a Gobierno y oposición para que renovaran el CGPJ.​


----------



## workforfood (23 Sep 2022)

Cuando salen los vídeos de Alberto Royuela en youtube?


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Sep 2022)

Ando viendo el video de 4 horas del frontera este y este tio que tiene 12 años mentales y la inmatrix 8?

Joder vaya banda colegas...


----------



## Evolucionista (23 Sep 2022)

Santiago Royuela es una buena persona, se le ve. Nadie se jode la vida a sí mismo dándolo todo por hacer justicia con su hermano, con su padre, y por su país sin recibir nada a cambio, excepto ataques personales de mediocres.

Es verdad que se enfada fácilmente, típico en los portadores de mucha genética Nórdica Roja. Las buenas personas se alteran con facilidad porque les duele mucho las injusticias. Mientras que los mediocres y, sobre todo, los delincuentes de guante blanco son muy tranquilitos y no se alteran por nada, como los psicópatas.

Nuestra obligación es apoyarle y darle fuerzas para templarle. Dejarlo solo es indigno, especialmente por parte de los que ha tenido más cerca.

Los últimos vídeos de denuncia sobre la corrupción judicial y política que ha venido publicando en los dos últimos meses han sido tremendos, de infarto, poniendo en jaque a toda la mafia narcoterrorista española. Con él ha estado a punto de explotar todo. Sin él, todos los mafiosos están dando un soplido profundo de desahogo y celebración. *Santi es un hombre muy importante para España, al igual que su padre. Si Santi no regresa fortalecido e inmunizado contra los traidores que merodean su entorno será un fracaso de todos los españoles.*


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Sep 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> Santiago Royuela es una buena persona, se le ve. Nadie se jode la vida a sí mismo dándolo todo por hacer justicia con su hermano, con su padre, y por su país sin recibir nada a cambio, excepto ataques personales de mediocres.
> 
> Es verdad que se enfada fácilmente, típico en los portadores de mucha genética Nórdica Roja. Las buenas personas se alteran con facilidad porque les duele mucho las injusticias. Mientras que los mediocres y, sobre todo, los delincuentes de guante blanco son muy tranquilitos y no se alteran por nada, como los psicópatas.
> 
> ...




Ponle esto para que lo escuche con cascos bien puesto de neurolepticos y vea a Gargamel y al Mena con un poquito de hash libanes


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Sep 2022)

santi es el que le ha dado bombo

quien dices el FARERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrOOOOOOOOOONNNNnnnnNNNsssssSS??

ell doccCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCtoOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooOOOooOORRRrR
FARERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrOOOOOOOOOONNNNnnnnNNNsssssSS??

si parece una creacion de Santi. es el que le hace publi



yo he visto videos donde podria de repeti 

ell doccCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCtoOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooOOOooOORRRrR
FARERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrOOOOOOOOOONNNNnnnnNN
ell doccCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCtoOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooOOOooOORRRrR
FARERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrOOOOOOOOOONNNNnnnnNNNsssssSS?NsssssSS

ell doccCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCtoOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooOOOooOORRRrR
FARERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrOOOOOOOOOONNNNnnnnNNNsssssSS

20 veces en cada video


es uno de su fallos buscar VS rollo yotuber

el otro hacerlo con fulaneitors 

otro encumbrarlo cuando que el tio no es nadie , todo dios es doctor hoy dia

y na eso

paso de novelas

elllos sabran como se lo montan


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

¡Lesmes se va! Fernando Presencia y ACODAP ponen definitivamente en jaque a la corrupción política y judicial que sufrimos en España
Sep 23, 2022 | Notas de prensa








*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

Lejos de amilanarse ante la presión judicial y mediática que están sufriendo en las últimas semanas, el juez Fernando Presencia y la asociación que preside, ACODAP, han decidido dar un nuevo paso al frente para poner en jaque definitivo a la corrupción política y mediática que sufrimos en España.

Y ante la aparente desidia demostrada por parte de las instituciones españolas para investigarla, han decidido elevar las denuncias realizadas y hechas públicas en España ante la Fiscalía Europea.

De esta forma, tal y como podrán comprobar en la copia de la denuncia que les mostramos a continuación, se ha denunciado ante esa fiscalía lo siguiente:

“…como ALERTADOR DE CORRUPCIÓN, formulo DENUNCIA por la presunta comisión de DELITOS DE BLANQUEO DE CAPITALES relacionado con la corrupción cometidos POR FUNCIONARIOS PÚBLICOS A TRAVÉS DE CUENTAS EN PARAÍSOS FISCALES, que ha de entenderse dirigida contra las siguientes personas:

*a) Luis de Guindos Jurado*, actual vicepresidente del Banco Central Europeo, beneficiario de dos fondos de inversión de 5.000.000 € cada uno de ellos en el Neue Bank de LIECHTENSTEIN.

*b)* Todos los Integrantes del Consejo General del Poder Judicial:

*1. Carlos Lesmes Serrano*, Presidente del Tribunal Supremo de España y del Consejo General del Poder Judicial, beneficiario de 17 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 17.000.000 €) en el STANDARD BANK ISLE OF MAN.

*2.* Rafael Fernández Valverde aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el CREDIT DE ANDORRA.

*3.* Vicente Guilarte Gutiérrez aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 $) en el ITAÚ DE BRASIL.

*4.* Álvaro Cuesta Martínez aparece como beneficiario de 16 depósitos de 75.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 $) en el BANISTMO DE PANAMÁ.

*5.* José Antonio Ballestero Pascual aparece como beneficiario de 12 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 €) en el VP BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.

*6.* Gerardo Martínez Tristán aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el BANQUE DE LUXEMBOURG.

*7.* Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva aparece como beneficiario de 15 depósitos de 200.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 3.000.000 €) en el BANQUE BCP DE LUXEMBURGO.

*8.* Clara Martínez de Careaga García aparece como beneficiaria de 10 depósitos de 125.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.250.000 $) en el BLADEX DE PANAMÁ.

*9.* Juan Martínez Moya aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el ISLE OF MAN BANK.

*10.* Roser Bach Fabregó aparece como beneficiario de 18 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el BANK OF IRELAND – DUBLIN.

*11.* Nuria Díaz Abad aparece como beneficiario de 14 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 700.000 €) en el FRICK BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.

*12.* Rafael Mozo Muelas aparece como beneficiario de 4 depósitos de 250.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 $) en el SCOTIA BANK DE NASSAU-BAHAMAS.

*13.* Wenceslao Francisco Olea Godoy aparece como beneficiario de 18 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el FRICK BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.

*14.* Carmen Llombart Pérez aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 120.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 €) en el CENTRO BANK DE VADUZ-LIECHTENSTEIN.

*15.* Pilar Sepúlveda García de la Torre aparece como beneficiario de 6 depósitos de 150.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 $) en el DELTA BANK AND TRUST – CAIMAN.

*16.* María Concepción Sáez Rodríguez aparece como beneficiaria de 3 depósitos de 300.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el NBG BANK DE LA VALETA – MALTA.

*17.* Juan Manuel Fernández Martínez aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 500.000 €) en el NEUE BANK DE VADUZ – LIECHTENSTEIN.

*18.* María Victoria Cinto Lapuente aparece como beneficiaria de 5 depósitos de 300.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.500.000 €) en el FCM BANK-MALTA.

*19.* María del Mar Cabrejas Guijarro aparece como beneficiaria de 6 depósitos de 175.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.050.000 $) en el BANQUE HAVILLAND DE BAHAMAS.

*20.* José María Macías Castaño aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 150.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.500.000 €) en el LEUMI BANK DE JERSEY.

*21.* María Ángeles Carmona Vergara aparece como beneficiaria de 10 depósitos de 120.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 $) en el NOVOBANQ-SEYCHELLES.

*22.* José Luis de Benito y Benítez de Lugo aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 750.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 750.000 €) en el AIB BANK-JERSEY.

*c)* De la Audiencia Nacional:

José Antonio de Mora Alarcón, Presidente de la Sala de lo Penal de la Audiencia Nacional, beneficiario de 16 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno de ellos (por importe total de 1.600.000 €) ingresados en agosto de 2018 en la entidad NEDBANK de JERSEY.

*Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés*, Magistrado del Juzgado Central de Instrucción nº 6 de la Audiencia Nacional, que comparte con quien parece que es su pareja, Jesús Moreno Baena, 1.100.000 € en dos paraísos fiscales: 400.000 € en la entidad Kaiser Partner Privatbank de LIECHTENSTEIN, y 700.000 € en la entidad Union Bancaire Privée de LUXEMBURGO.

Jesús Alonso Cristóbal, Fiscal Jefe de la Audiencia Nacional, con un importe total de 1.825.644 € en las entidades panameñas Bladex y Banistmo.

*d)* Del Tribunal Supremo los siguientes Magistrados:

*1.* Andrés Martínez Arrieta (2.000.000 €) en 8 depósitos de 250.000 € cada uno, ingresados en la entidad ISLE OF MAN BANK en febrero de 2020.

*2.* Julián Artemio Sánchez Melgar (1.500.000 €) en 6 depósitos de 250.000 € cada uno, ingresados en la entidad FRICK BANK de LIECHTENSTEIN en octubre de 2019.

*3.* Miguel Colmenero Menéndez de Luarca (1.200.000 $) en 12 depósitos de 100.000 $ cada uno, ingresados en la entidad ITAÚ de SAO PAULO.

*4.* Andrés Palomo del Arco (1.200.000 $) en 6 depósitos de 200.000 $ cada uno, ingresados en la entidad BANISTMO de PANAMÁ.

*5.* Pablo Llarena Conde (2.000.000 €) en 8 depósitos de 250.000 € cada uno, ingresados en la entidad VP BANK de LIECHTENSTEIN.

*6.* Vicente Magro Servet (750.000 €) en 5 depósitos de 150.000 € cada uno, ingresados en el BANQUE DE LUXEMBOURG.

*7.* Susana Polo García (1.000.000 $) en 10 depósitos de 100.000 $ cada uno, ingresados en la entidad BLADEX de PANAMÁ.

*8.* Carmen Lamela Díaz (1.200.000 €) como titular única en una cuenta de ALLIED IRISH BANK de OP DUBLÍN, figurando como beneficiaria de 6 depósitos de 200.000 € y fechados en agosto de 2018.

*9.* Ángel Luis Hurtado Adrián (1.800.000 €) en 4 depósitos de 250.000 € y 8 depósitos de 100.000 €, ingresados en NOVOBANQ de OP VICTORIA-SEYCHELLES.

*e)* Los siguientes Magistrados, cargos públicos y particulares:

Joaquim Bosch Grau, Magistrado, 1.543.847 euros.

Lidia Sierra Aguilar, esposa del magistrado Joaquín Bosch Grau, 3.000.000 euros

Marta Vicente de Gregorio, Magistrada titular del Juzgado de lo Penal 3 de Toledo, como titular de 10 depósitos de 40.000 euros cada uno (hasta hacer un total de 400.000 €) que le fueron ingresados en octubre de 2020 en la entidad Credit Andorra de OP LES ESCLADES – ANDORRA.

Manuel González Cid, legal representante del fondo buitre ZEUS PORTFOLIO INVESTMENT 1 SA, 10.000.000 € en el Bank CAINVEST de las Islas Caimán, utilizados como presunta “caja B” destinada a financiar los sobornos de los secretarios, jueces y fiscales de Talavera de la Reina.

Alfonso Martínez Núñez, abogado del fondo buitre e intermediario en el pago de los sobornos a secretarios, jueces y fiscales, 10 depósitos de 100.00,00 € en el Banco ITAÚ, oficina principal de São Paulo, Brasil.

Ángel Demetrio de la Cruz Andrade, Fiscal Decano de Talavera de la Reina, 760.000 €;

María Rosa Turnes de la Infanta, Letrado de la Administración de Justicia del Juzgado Mixto nº 4 de Talavera de la Reina, 1.000.000 €

Almudena Marina Navarro Heredia, Juez del Juzgado Mixto nº 4 de Talavera de la Reina, 400.000 €;

Javier Sotillo Buzarra, Juez del Juzgado Mixto nº 2 de Talavera de la Reina, con 400.000,00 € en MORABANC.

Esperanza Casteleiro Llamazares, actual directora del CNI: 1.500.000 €

María Gámez Gámez, Directora General de la Guardia Civil: 1.500.000 €

Yolanda Rodríguez Vidales, DirCom del Ministerio de Defensa:1.500.000 €

Fernando Grande Marlaska, Ministro del Interior del Gobierno de España: 20.000.000 € + 3.000.000 €.

Dolores Delgado García, ex Fiscal General del Estado, diversos ingresos de 150.000 dólares cada uno, hasta superar los 3 millones de dólares, en una cuenta de la entidad Banistmo de Panamá.

María Margarita Robles Fernández, Magistrada, actual ministra de Defensa del Gobierno de España: 5.700.000 euros reconocidos en el Auto nº 131/2022 de 24/03/22 de la Sección Tercera de la Sala de lo Penal de la Audiencia Nacional.

Eduardo Pastor Martínez, Juez del Juzgado de lo Mercantil nº 3 de Valencia, 12 depósitos de 100.00,00 € en el MORABANC, oficina principal de Andorra.

Francisco Javier Jover Sáez, administrador concursal, con domicilio profesional en Valencia, Avda. Hermanos Manchón 13 8º, 12 depósitos de 100.00,00 € c/u en el CREDIT ANDORRA, oficina principal de Andorra.

José María Cutillas Torns, magistrado jubilado domiciliado en Valencia, con 10 depósitos de 100.00,00 € c/u en el CREDIT ANDORRA, oficina principal de Andorra.

Desde que fue aprobada la directiva UE 1937/2019 de protección de los denunciantes de infracciones del derecho de la unión, denunciar la corrupción pública no solo es un derecho, también es una obligación que tenemos todos los ciudadanos europeos para proteger nuestros países y nuestras instituciones. En España, esa directiva no solo no se ha transpuesto todavía a nuestro ordenamiento jurídico interno sino que, además, los denunciantes de corrupción en nuestro país estamos totalmente desamparados e incluso sufrimos represalias, tal y como se ha comprobado con la citación por parte de la Audiencia Nacional para declarar como imputados a varios denunciantes de corrupción.

Es evidente que, dado que en España parece que no se quiere tomar ningún tipo de medida para acabar con la corrupción, hay que elevar las denuncias a organismos europeos para conseguir la protección que el denunciante merece y necesita.

Quede bien claro con esta denuncia que, ni el juez Fernando Presencia, ni ACODAP se van a amilanar por mucho que se les intente silenciar a través de lo que son unas represalias más que descaradas. Seguimos en la lucha y pedimos el apoyo de todos ante un asunto que no solo afecta directamente a los denunciantes, afecta, también, a todos los españoles independientemente de su color político, raza o religión.

DENUNCIA FISCALIA EUROPEA BLANQUEO DE CAPITALES MAGISTRADOS​ 
Descargar [280.09 KB]


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Sep 2022)

*pero nos queda

el perfume de sus caballeoooOOOOos
ohhHHhhhh *

​


----------



## martaggg (24 Sep 2022)

Algunos de los vídeos de Santi en los últimos 2 meses son perlas ya que tocan temas desconocidos para muchos, pero que explican cómo funcionan las cosas.

Algo de lo que no se habla en Youtube. Y en mi TOP-3 está lo del tema Farrerons. Una figura clave no solo en el auge de Plataforma per Catalunya (fue cabeza de lista por Barcelona) sino en la mayoría de movimientos similares. Santi explicó en detalle la importancia de ideólogos como Farrerons y lo difícil que es que ‘encajen’ con políticos de acción o líderes naturales como Anglada.

Otros de los temas que Santi ha desvelado (quizás hablando de más) es cómo actuaban los subasteros llegando a acuerdos entre ellos y repartiéndose los inmuebles y activos antes de las pujas en los Juzgados Mercantiles. Fijando precios máximos (que en el fondo perjudicaban a los empresarios que veían cómo se valoraban sus activos a un precio mucho más bajo que si hubiera habido puja oficial). 

Y también lo de los retiros espirituales de agrupaciones católicas asociadas a lo que se llama ‘ultraderecha’ y que Opus como otras muchas agrupaciones utilizan para la formación de sus miembros.

Y el problema de fondo es que alguien como Santi o cualquier miembro de la família Royuela tiene vivencias y material para conocer las verdaderas cloacas del Estado, y como se ha comentado varias veces por aquí, que de una u otra forma, el ER sea un arma que utiliza una facción de las cloacas para atacar a la otra.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Sep 2022)

EL JUEZ PRESENCIA O QUIEN LE REDACTA ESTO

DEFINITIVAMENTE ES SUBNORMAL

*La justicia lo tiene por acreditado: ¡Margarita Robles blanqueó 6 Millones de euros en paraísos fiscales!*

FALSO . GILIPOLLAS. TE ARCHIVAN LA CAUSA Y USAN UN TIEMPO CONDICIONAL DICIENDIO 


> _ pero que tal y como consta en el razonamiento jurídico primero in fine del citado auto, se basó para acordar el archivo de la denuncia presentada, en la redacción incoherente e inconexa de los hechos y en su falta de competencia, _
> _*aun cuando aquéllos resultasen acreditados*…”_



*Lo que pone es : " es tan ridiculo y falso que ni entro lo desprecio... y aunque fuera verdad no es competencia juzgar este zurrullo"*





ESO *NO* QUIERE DECIR QUE LOS DEN POR ACREDITADOS: *AL CONTRARIO . *

LO QUE TE ESTAN DICIENDO* ES QUE APARTE DE QUE CREEN QUE SON FALSOS.*
QUE *AUNQUE FUERAN VERDADEROS TAMPOCO LO IBAN A INVESTIGAR

A) "POR* SER DE HACE 15 AÑOS"

*B) Y NO SER COMPETENTES PARA ELLO 

NO ESTA RECONOCIENDO SU VERACIDAD: ESTA QUITANDOSE LA PELOTA DE ENCIMA DICIENDO QUE CREE QUE SON FALSOS Y ADEMAS NO LO PUEDEN JUZGAR AUNQUE ESTUVIERAN SEGUROS DE QUE FUERAN CIERTOS ( QUE NO LO ESTAN )*



*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*



¿Recuerdan los “dineros” de Margarita Robles en paraísos fiscales? Pues vuelve a haber “tomate”

Aunque ACODAP, la asociación que preside el juez Fernando Presencia, está denunciando continuamente la corrupción y la enorme cantidad de dinero que tienen muchos políticos y jueces en paraísos fiscales, la Justicia reacciona como lo suelen hacer los tribunales de los países en los que no hay el mínimo atisbo de encontrarse el más mínimo estado de derecho: tumbando todas las denuncias.

Pero a pesar de ello, nos dejan “perlas” absolutamente imperdibles en todas y cada una de las sentencias con las que intentan salvar la cabeza de la ministra de Defensa. Ayer mismo recibíamos la última procedente de la Audiencia Provincial de Madrid con el número de auto 741/2022.

Como era de esperar, en este auto se vuelve a decir, sin disimulo, que no hay intención alguna, por parte de los magistrados, de iniciar ningún tipo de investigación sobre lo denunciado ya que, según reza en el propio auto, “ha transcurrido en consecuencia un período superior a quince años”.

Pero lo más grave de este asunto es que, la denuncia inicial que sí se hizo en tiempo y forma, sí tuvo consecuencias penales, pero para el denunciante: Alberto Royuela Fernádez.

De todas formas, y a pesar de que nuevamente la justicia decida no investigar a la ministra de Defensa y opte nuevamente por el archivo de la misma, conviene que no se pierdan lo que se dice en uno de los párrafos de este auto:

_“Tal y como se recoge en la resolución impugnada, no se advierte el más mínimo indicio que permita atisbar la existencia de un delito de prevaricación en relación con la resolución dictada por los referidos Magistrados, verificándose con la lectura del auto de fecha 24 de marzo de 2022 dictado por la Sección Tercera de la Audiencia Nacional, que en la argumentación jurídica se alude a la eventual prescripción de los hechos, sin que en la parte dispositiva se contenga declaración en tal sentido y sí tan sólo el pronunciamiento desestimatorio del recurso interpuesto contra la resolución de 26 de noviembre de 2021 del Juzgado Central de Instrucción número 3 de dicho Tribunal, no aportada, pero que tal y como consta en el razonamiento jurídico primero in fine del citado auto, se basó para acordar el archivo de la denuncia presentada, en la redacción incoherente e inconexa de los hechos y en su falta de competencia, *aun cuando aquéllos resultasen acreditados*…”_

Suma y sigue…


AUTO QUE RESUELVE LA APELACION CONTRA EL 2º ARCHIVO MARGARITA ROBLES

* 
EL VENDE MOTISMO DEL GILIPOLLAS QUE REDACTA 
LAS MIERDAS DE NOTAS DE PRENSA DE ACODAP 
sobrepasa lo razonable*

*Directamente cuando lees una nota de prensa de ACODAP ya sabes que exagerado en precisiopnes fundamentales para inducir a engaño y triunfalismo.
NO TE PUEDES FIAR POR QUE RETUERCE LA INTERPRETACION PARA QUE LA SITUACION " DIGA" LO QUE QUISIERAN QUE DIJESE
Y NO LO QUE DICE DE VERDAD*


*LLEGA A UN PUTO YA DE MENTIR DIRECTAMENTE*​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Sep 2022)

eso os pasa por encumbrar el oficialismo academico y los personajes que escupe el sistma


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Sep 2022)

Que digo .. que no se por que se habla tanto del personaje del tal Farrerons
en lugar de hablar de cuentas de politicos y funcionarios


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Sep 2022)

tampoco ha demostrado que 

"SEA FALSO"

ha demostrado que hay cosas COUNTERFEIT

pero queda si las cuentas en paraisos fiscales son reales : el tema sigue


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (24 Sep 2022)

parmel steve jaume ferrerons gunna luis76 pepito grillos

900 multis tiene el notas ya


----------



## Kolobok (24 Sep 2022)

Farrerons es un nazi chalado que no le hacen caso ni en su casa, ni su mujer lo ha aguantado y se ha acabado divorciando de el.

Santi Royuela es otro chalao


----------



## Bimb0 (24 Sep 2022)

Farrerons cobra por hacer lo que hace, no hay otra explicación. 

Y está en este hilo bajo alguna multi



Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> parmel steve jaume ferrerons gunna luis76 pepito grillos
> 
> 900 multis tiene el notas ya


----------



## Burbunauta (25 Sep 2022)

Santiago Royuela siempre ha dicho que la letra atribuida a Zapatero podría, *o bien* ser de Zapatero, *o bien* ser de un escribano. Decía claramente que no podía peritar la letra. Lo que sí decía SR era estar seguro de que eran "órdenes" de Zapatero, nunca decía estar seguro de que era "letra" de Zapatero. Parece que Farrerons no ha visto los vídeos del ER y saca sus conclusiones desconociendo el ER.

Por su lado, SR nunca se ha molestado en buscar por Internet manuscritos con letra de ZP, que hay unos cuantos. No sería difícil de comprobar si esos manuscritos son de ZP, por ejemplo, llamando al periódico que los publicó. Todo el mundo sabía que la letra que aparece en el ER, en un principio, no debería ser la letra de ZP. Todo el mundo menos justo SR.

La pelea ha sido entre dos desinformados.

Y ahora que SR está en el hospital por otra "enganchada", aparece su padre, Alberto Royuela, para seguir con el ER. Todos estábamos pensando que con AR padre ya se acabarían las peleas. Que el padre es más calmado. Pero parece que no.

La primera aparición de AR padre es ponerse a insultar a Frontera (el del escudo) entrometiéndose sin que nadie le llamase en un directo en el que AR hijo y Frontera estaban intentando hacer las paces. Parece que nos tendremos que conformar con que las peleas del padre son más calmadas.


----------



## Debunker (25 Sep 2022)

Creo hasta el momento que Santi y por ende su padre han caído en una trampa con los papeles, lo de Leganés, lo del zulo en Francia, lo del hotel de Sarasola y muchas historietas tan absurdas de la segunda parte del ER , para mí son una trampa, sin contar que alguien ha debido calentarle el oído con irse al Líbano que a mi me ha parecido el no va más y parte de la trampa, presiento que a Santi ingresado en un psiquiátrico del Líbano le van a reventar la cabeza y de ahí saldrá muñeco total ni balbucear podrá y luego que pidan cuentas a un psiquiátrico del Líbano que van apañados.

Después de ver como han aniquilado a su hijo , dejándolo peor que muerto, no creo que D. Alberto R. tenga más ganas de "fiestas" y solo queda Presencia que con los referentes de Santi , será enjuiciado como otro loco que sigue a un loco y fín de todo, caso cerrado.


----------



## workforfood (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Sep 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Creo hasta el momento que Santi y por ende su padre han caído en una trampa con los papeles, lo de Leganés, lo del zulo en Francia, lo del hotel de Sarasola y muchas historietas tan absurdas de la segunda parte del ER , para mí son una trampa, sin contar que alguien ha debido calentarle el oído con irse al Líbano que a mi me ha parecido el no va más y parte de la trampa, presiento que a Santi ingresado en un psiquiátrico del Líbano le van a reventar la cabeza y de ahí saldrá muñeco total ni balbucear podrá y luego que pidan cuentas a un psiquiátrico del Líbano que van apañados.
> 
> Después de ver como han aniquilado a su hijo , dejándolo peor que muerto, no creo que D. Alberto R. tenga más ganas de "fiestas" y solo queda Presencia que con los referentes de Santi , será enjuiciado como otro loco que sigue a un loco y fín de todo, caso cerrado.









SI LOS AMERICANOS BARRIERAN CON SU CORRUPCION DE FORMA PUBLICA Y BRVTAL
. SOLO DE LA ONDA EXPANSIVA : LOS NUESTROS SALEN POR VOLANDO POR LA VENTANA DEL SUSTO
y quizas se puduera salvar y hacer valer aun mas la legitimidad de las cosas validas en el expediente royuela 
aquellas partes del Expediente Royuela que si tienen posibilidades de tocar tierra :
como pudieran ser las cuentas de figuras publicas con dinero de la corrupcion parece ser.



La cuenta de Hillary Clinton. posiblemente operada por alquien que no se ella. Y esta soltando terminos como_ " The World is Watching" _en referencia a IRAN que es algo* tan extraño como si Hillary Clinton dijera "M*_*AKE IRAN GREAT AGAIN" *. _

Terminos tipicos de Q que que remite a un QPOST donde tambien se habla del famos "CORN" o recogida del MAIZ_ o HARVEST _
y por su puesto CHUCK GRASSLEY ha concretado que la cosecha calcula que esta ya solo 2 Semanas ( antes eran 2 meses ) no se si le han dado patampum parriba por que me suena que dijeron 2 semanas hace poco, pero tras mirarlo la ultima vez que dijo algo fuern 2 meses creo
es decir 
OCTUBRE








HollySeeks TheTruth


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com




 



Time for #cornwatch









Chuck Grassley (@ChuckGrassley)


Time for #cornwatch




nitter.net







*EN RESUMEN :*
DAN A ENTENDER DE NUEVO QUE HILLARY CLINTON HACE MUCHO QUE NO CONTROLA SU TWITTER
Y QUE PODRIA HABER YA LA FAMOSA "RECOGIDA DE COSECHA" EN DOS SEMANAS.
PERO QUE YA SABEMOS QUE SON MUY BOCACHANCLA  OSEA QUE VEREMOS A VER QUE PASA.
No esperar gran cosa. Por que tambien te hablan de nuevos "patapum parriba" ya de 2023 y hasta 2024 como hacen siempre.
en general quizas lo unico que se vea movimientos judiciales y cosas de esas que no interesan ni dentro de USA con nombres de cargos y figuras juridicas que no nos dicen nada
asi que bueno. solo para llevar un registro y ver que cosas se cumplen








LADY QF THE LAKE


Corn Watch. Harvest in about 2 weeks...




anonup.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Sep 2022)

El CEO de Pfizer pilla el bicho


Nunca pillan el bicho letal y se mueren. Qué cosas.




www.burbuja.info







lapetus dijo:


> Y el Sánchez
> Debe ser un código entre los mandamases globalistas.



*Pedro Sánchez da positivo en Covid y suspende su participación en un acto del PSC*

*Actualizado Domingo, 25 septiembre 2022 - 11:40*
















Pedro Sánchez da positivo en Covid y suspende su participación en un acto del PSC


El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha comunicado este domingo que ha dado positivo en Covid. El también secretario general del PSOE tenía previsto participar en la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## martaggg (25 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


>



Ojo que es vídeo antiguo (16 Sept) aunque se haya publicado este fin de semana y lo presenten como "Directo".


----------



## workforfood (25 Sep 2022)

martaggg dijo:


> Ojo que es vídeo antiguo (16 Sept) aunque se haya publicado este fin de semana y lo presenten como "Directo".



Ya me he dado cuenta viendo el vídeo porque hablan que la manifestación es el 17 mañana. Desde la manifestación no se ha sacado nada.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Sep 2022)

* Directo Miguel Frontera - Alberto Royuela Hijo *

*5 horas ! buff.. UN RESUMEN POL DIOX . estoy viendo cositas sueltas*

​


----------



## martaggg (25 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> * Directo Miguel Frontera - Alberto Royuela Hijo *
> 
> *5 horas ! buff.. UN RESUMEN POL DIOX . estoy viendo cositas sueltas*
> 
> ​




No es un resumen, pero no he podido quitar el ojo de la pizarra de detrás de Alberto Royuela Jr. Ahí tenemos una indubitada de los Royuela para quien quiera compararla con la caligrafía de las notas...

Por si alguien se quiere entretener... 



```

```


```

```


----------



## martaggg (25 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> * Directo Miguel Frontera - Alberto Royuela Hijo *
> 
> *5 horas ! buff.. UN RESUMEN POL DIOX . estoy viendo cositas sueltas*​



También me llama la atención (a partir de la segunda hora) cómo Alberto Royuela Samit adelanta los temas que se van a tratar en el nuevo canal (el de su padre y Miguel Rix): cuentas corrientes en paraísos fiscales a 3 políticos de VOX y 4 más del PP, incluyendo Xavi García Albiol y algún alto cargo de Andalucía). Parece que será un canal con más denuncias y con Alberto Royuela Samit también bastante implicado.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Sep 2022)

martaggg dijo:


> También me llama la atención (a partir de la segunda hora) cómo Alberto Royuela Samit adelanta los temas que se van a tratar en el nuevo canal (el de su padre y Miguel Rix): cuentas corrientes en paraísos fiscales a 3 políticos de VOX y 4 más del PP, incluyendo Xavi García Albiol y algún alto cargo de Andalucía). Parece que será un canal con más denuncias y con Alberto Royuela Samit también bastante implicado.



IMCTERESAMPTE

MOLAMOLA

THANKS!!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Sep 2022)

*EY EY EY ,,

WHAT? ,,,*

*







*


----------



## Eurostreamuno (25 Sep 2022)

__





Cartas del fiscal Mena Álvarez a la masonería y al presidente Zapatero en el año 2006 – Corrupción en la Fiscalía de Cataluña






www.javierroyuelasamit.com





19-10-06, borrador de carta de Mr OK a su hija María Mena Maiques. Le dice que en estos últimos años ha sido el blanco de los ataques de un matón llamado Alberto Royuela, facineroso e indeseable donde los haya, verdadero excremento de nuestra sociedad. Reconoce que las notas manuscritas, en buena parte, son de su puño y letra; que hizo mal en usar su cargo para enriquecerse en varias causas que pasaron por su despacho. Le dice que han imitado a la perfección su caligrafía, la que han copiado y conseguido de notas auténticas relacionadas con los procedimientos con que se ha entiquecido ilícitamente. Tiene sobre el tapete 5 amenazas de gente muy poderosa a las que le sacó mucho dinero, y le exigen 10 veces lo que pagaron por guardar silencio, pretensión a la que no va a acceder. El 4-12-06 saldrá publicada en el BOE la jubilación de Mr OK, el 18-11-06 se irá con su esposa a vivir a una finca a las afueras de París. Le deja 500.000 euros en una caja de seguridad de Barclays Bank. De ésto no ha dicho nada a su esposa.


----------



## Evolucionista (25 Sep 2022)

La excepción no hace la regla.


----------



## Evolucionista (25 Sep 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ¡Lesmes se va! Fernando Presencia y ACODAP ponen definitivamente en jaque a la corrupción política y judicial que sufrimos en España
> Sep 23, 2022 | Notas de prensa
> 
> 
> ...



*Ya dije muchas veces que para que un Gobierno pueda poner en práctica su corrupción impunemente, los jueces y fiscales tienen que ser necesariamente 10 veces más corruptos. He aquí las pruebas.*


----------



## Evolucionista (25 Sep 2022)

L
Llegará un día en que los trolls como tú sean debidamente ajusticiados. 

No solo la familia, sino todo el país deberíamos estar unidos para limpiar toda la mierda corrupta de nuestra patria. Si tú no lo haces, échate a un lado y no estorbes. Y si no eres español, cierra el pico ya que España solo es de incumbencia de los españoles.


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Sep 2022)

El juez Presencia abre una puerta a la esperanza para los afectados del Popular
Sep 25, 2022 | Notas de prensa








*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

*ACODAP se ha hecho con los certificados de las millonarias cuentas que presumiblemente tiene Luis de Guindos en Liechtenstein (10 Millones de euros) que podrían ser el producto de los sobornos que el vicepresidente del Banco Central Europeo habría recibido por la operación que llevó al Santander a quedarse por 1 euro con el Popular.*


Llegados a este punto en el que es más que evidente que la justicia española no quiere investigar lo que se denuncia en función de quién sea el denunciado, ACODAP, la asociación que dirige el juez Fernando Presencia, ha decidido realizar ese trabajo para poner más pruebas delante de los ojos de los jueces y de la sociedad civil española.

Y gracias a esas investigaciones y a los esfuerzos de sus asociados y seguidores, se ha conseguido el certificado bancario que acreditaría la posesión de dos cuentas en el paraíso fiscal de Liechtenstein a nombre de Luis de Guindos Jurado, actual vicepresidente del Banco Central Europeo.

Dado que tenemos más que claro, a las pruebas nos remitimos, que en España no hay ningún interés en saber nada de este tipo de asuntos, puesto que perro no come perro, desde ACODAP informamos que este asunto va a ser denunciado ante la justicia alemana, a ver si allí nos encontramos con lo mismo.

Hasta que llegue esa denuncia, que se hará a la mayor brevedad posible, queremos mostrarles a todos ustedes una copia de ese certificado bancario que acreditaría que Luis de Guindos tiene en Liechtenstein 10 Millones de euros, que presumiblemente serían el producto de los sobornos que el vicepresidente del Banco Central Europeo habría recibido por la operación que llevó al Santander a quedarse por 1 euro con el Popular.


CERTIFICADO BANCARIO DEPOSITOS LUIS DE GUINDOS EN PARAISO FISCAL​ 
Descargar [296.34 KB]


----------



## Evolucionista (25 Sep 2022)

¿De qué raza eres, troll de m*****? ¿Por cuántas monedas de hojalata te has vendido?


----------



## Skull & Bones (25 Sep 2022)

TENEMOS DIRECTO CON EL JUEZ PRESENCIA EN 10 MINUTILLOS EN EL CANAL DE ACODAP....



(1609) DIRECTO CON EL JUEZ FERNANDO PRESENCIA, SOBRE LAS 22:00 HORAS. - YouTube


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Sep 2022)

*CORRUPCIÓN EN EL AYUNTAMIENTO DETARADELL *


1 espectador en espera Fecha de estreno: 26 sept 2022 Segundo vídeo de Alberto Fernández y Juan Martínez sobre la corrupción en el ayuntamiento de Taradell

parecen que van apuntando mucho mas bajo a carguitos locales que no le importa a casi nadie, por que la gente acepta y asume la corrupcion local como algo "normal" del "avance economico".
que los ayuntamientos sean corruptos es algo perfectamente asumido y no gemera el meno interes en el publico general
quizas en aquellos afectados directamente como la constructora rival o el que pierda una contrata del ayuntamiento en favor del corrupto
yo me esperaba politicos y funcionarios de alto nivel​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Sep 2022)

* _



 DIRECTO CON EL JUEZ FERNANDO PRESENCIA, 
**sobre el minuto 22:00 tema cuentas y que recurriran el archivo de la causa
mirar: tiene cosas interesante**s*

*tambien habla un poco de Santi al principio *






1653 visualizaciones Emitió en directo hace 2 horas​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Sep 2022)

*Esperando acontecimientos. *
*Lesmes dice que se va.‼
Por Alex Diges.*
*reflexiones generales interesantes sobre el rol del Lesmes en la estructura de poder gobierno - judicatura *


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Sep 2022)

* ÁNIMO Y APOYO A SANTIAGO ROYUELA *
​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Sep 2022)

*QR ¹ ¹ ¹ ¹ * @quantumrhino  10 seconds ago 

  
QR ¹ ¹ ¹ ¹​


----------



## Duda Metódica (26 Sep 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> El juez Presencia abre una puerta a la esperanza para los afectados del Popular
> Sep 25, 2022 | Notas de prensa
> 
> 
> ...



Una vez más, se trata de un documento en el que no aparece el nombre del firmante. Estos documentos seguramente son falsos. Mi impresión es que se los han colado a los Royuela. Lo que me cuesta entender es que alguién como Presencia, los tome por buenos. Esto tiene pinta de dinamitación controlada del expediente. Con el asunto de las cuentas en paraisos fiscales los Royuela se van a llevar un ostión morrocotudo. La demostración de la falsedad de estos documentos servirá para tumbar todo el expediente, incluidos todos los asesinatos de la primera temporada, que son lo más grave y a la vez lo más verosimil.


----------



## Borraska (26 Sep 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Una vez más, se trata de un documento en el que no aparece el nombre del firmante. Estos documentos seguramente son falsos. Mi impresión es que se los han colado a los Royuela. Lo que me cuesta entender es que alguién como Presencia, los tome por buenos. Esto tiene pinta de dinamitación controlada del expediente. Con el asunto de las cuentas en paraisos fiscales los Royuela se van a llevar un ostión morrocotudo. La demostración de la falsedad de estos documentos servirá para tumbar todo el expediente, incluidos todos los asesinatos de la primera temporada, que son lo más grave y a la vez lo más verosimil.



Los certificados son falsos pero no la información que contienen en cuanto a titulares, números de cuenta, depósitos, cantidades, etc. y el primero que lo sabe es Presencia. Se trata de una estrategia (en mi opinión efectiva) para forzar al juzgado a cursar las comisiones rogatorias, nada más.


----------



## Duda Metódica (26 Sep 2022)

Borraska dijo:


> Los certificados son falsos pero no la información que contienen en cuanto a titulares, números de cuenta, depósitos, cantidades, etc. y el primero que lo sabe es Presencia. Se trata de una estrategia (en mi opinión efectiva) para forzar al juzgado a cursar las comisiones rogatorias, nada más.



Si fuese así, no dudemos de que la comisión rogatoria no preguntará por los números de cuenta, sino por la autenticidad de los documentos.


----------



## Descansa Hombre (26 Sep 2022)

Desde que se pasó de las fosas comunes a los paraísos fiscales ya se veía venir la catástrofe.


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Sep 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> TENEMOS DIRECTO CON EL JUEZ PRESENCIA EN 10 MINUTILLOS EN EL CANAL DE ACODAP....
> 
> 
> 
> (1609) DIRECTO CON EL JUEZ FERNANDO PRESENCIA, SOBRE LAS 22:00 HORAS. - YouTube




QUE DICE El corrupto y su charo la trankis?

Al talego psiquiatrico ya, coño!


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Sep 2022)

*ABRID PASO A LOS JOVENES*
*LA SIGUIENTE GENERACION DEL EXPERIENTE ROYUELA TOMA AL RELEVO EN 30 MINUTOS*



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Sep 2022)

Como hablen de las cuentas de una concejala o alcaldesa o lo que sea de Valdepelapeñas de Abajo no me veo el video



es decir los robos de hay untamientos no le interesan absolutamente A NADIE en la tierra 

si van a hablar del ayuntamiento ese de *DETARADELL para mi que estan tiranto tiros de fogeo al aire por que la corrupcion local ni intersa ni a los locales *

todo lo que no sea CONGRESO SENADO Y POLTIICOS QUE SALEN POR LA TELE no le interesa a nadie​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Sep 2022)

vale el video nuevo es una chapa personal de sus lios y rollos subastisticos

no me interesa


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Sep 2022)

YA DIRECTAMENTE EN LUGAR DE HACIE ADELANTE
VAN HACIA ATRAS EN EL TIEMPO

VAN A METER UNA PUTA CHAPA DE SUS RENCILLAS DEL AÑO 1000 ANTES DE CRISTO ( 1993) NARRADO POR MIGUE RIX

NO VAN DE COSAS QUE NOS AFECTEN A LOS DEMAS. YA SABEMOS QUE HAY CORRUPCION LOCAL.
PERO ESO ES DE POBRES Y DEBIDO AL FRAGILIDAD DE MIERDA DE LAS " EVIDENCIAS" JAMAS A TOCAR TIERRA

OS VAN A VOLVER A REPETIR LO DE SIEMPRE.
MENA ME PEGA
MENA ME MALTRATA
ME DESTROZAN LAS TIERRAS





ME ESPERO A VUESTRO RESUMEN
LOS LIOS DE SUBASTEROS CON LA COMPETENCIA NO ME INTERESAN​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Sep 2022)

PASO DE VER LOS LIOS ENTRE MAFIAS
ESTO TIENE EL PUBLICO QUE TIENE
30 PERSONAS ESTABAMOS VIENDO EL DIRECTO Y YO LO HE QUITADO
LA CAPTURA DE PANTALLA ESTA ARRIBA

*ZURRULO DE VIDEO PRECUELA TOTALMENTE PRESCINDIBLE DE LOS LIOS PRIVADOS DE DINEROS*
*DE PIQUES DE SUBASTEROS VS MAFIAS DE LA FISCALIA *
↓



LOS LIOS DE LOS 90 ENTRE MAFIAS DE SUBATEROS Y MAFIAS DE LA FISCALIA NO ME INTERESAN
EN TANTO QUE NO DEN RESULTADOS EN ALGO DEL PRESENTE FUTURO :
ALGO QUE NO SE ACABAR INTERNADO EN UN HOSPITAL D E EN BEIRUT .. AL ANTERIOR DIVULGADOR


PATETICO
PASO DE VERLO
35 PERSONAS SE HAN INTERADO POR VERLO EN DIRECTO​


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Sep 2022)

El canal nuevo


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (26 Sep 2022)

Esta noche novedades


----------



## workforfood (27 Sep 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Una vez más, se trata de un documento en el que no aparece el nombre del firmante. Estos documentos seguramente son falsos. Mi impresión es que se los han colado a los Royuela. Lo que me cuesta entender es que alguién como Presencia, los tome por buenos. Esto tiene pinta de dinamitación controlada del expediente. Con el asunto de las cuentas en paraisos fiscales los Royuela se van a llevar un ostión morrocotudo. La demostración de la falsedad de estos documentos servirá para tumbar todo el expediente, incluidos todos los asesinatos de la primera temporada, que son lo más grave y a la vez lo más verosimil.



Si lo único cierto que hay cierto son la C/C que pillaron a Margarita Robles mediante testaferros eso es lo único probado real de todo el expediente lo demás no hay nada, por mucho que os empeñéis en cientos de asesinatos que nadie ha denunciado.


----------



## workforfood (27 Sep 2022)

Borraska dijo:


> Los certificados son falsos pero no la información que contienen en cuanto a titulares, números de cuenta, depósitos, cantidades, etc. y el primero que lo sabe es Presencia. Se trata de una estrategia (en mi opinión efectiva) para forzar al juzgado a cursar las comisiones rogatorias, nada más.



El juzgado no va a hacer nada como cojones se van a investigar entre jueces  has visto a Gadea que ha sido recusado apartarse en el procedimiento, los jueces cuando se sienten atacados actúan como una mafia, y si os habéis dado cuenta lo de Europa lo de la fiscalía Europa se lo han pasado por los huevos toda la denuncia, Presencia lo soltó con una frase "la fiscalía Europa se ha declarado no competente".


----------



## Bimb0 (27 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si lo único cierto que hay cierto son la C/C que pillaron a Margarita Robles mediante testaferros eso es lo único probado real de todo el expediente lo demás no hay nada, por mucho que os empeñéis en cientos de asesinatos que nadie ha denunciado.



Las cosas no son verdad o mentira porque las admita un tribunal.
Los miles de asesinatos han sido ya denunciados, y precisamente se niegan a investigarlos porque son incómodos para el régimen.


----------



## workforfood (27 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Las cosas no son verdad o mentira porque las admita un tribunal.
> Los miles de asesinatos han sido ya denunciados, y precisamente se niegan a investigarlos porque son incómodos para el régimen.



Claro digo si lo han denunciado algún familiar del asesinado, o eran todo huérfanos y sin familia.


----------



## Bimb0 (27 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Claro digo si lo han denunciado algún familiar del asesinado, o eran todo huérfanos y sin familia.



La mayoría de los asesinatos fueron de la operación limpieza (creo que se llamaba así) en la que Mena mató a todos los sicarios que le sirvieron desde los 90 a cuando se jubiló alrededor del año 2006, sí. Ruiz los escogía en la cárcel por criterios criminales y sin familia.

El resto solían ser asesinatos de los propios familiares para cobrar herencias a través de un bufete de abogados que aún existe y no voy a nombrar. Y también algunos empresarios y gente incómoda para los políticos del PSOE

La pena es que esto ya no se puede demostrar porque el canal está oculto junto con los vídeos, pero este es el caso. Sobre todo porque lo que argumentas ya se ha respondido docenas de veces en este hilo y muchos son casos de hace 15 o 20 años. Sois papagayos.


----------



## workforfood (27 Sep 2022)

Hay que centrarse en lo práctico y lo práctico son las C/C lo que mueve Presencia y Acodap. Porque es el único que dice algo si estamos con los vídeos del capitán américa el frontera no nos enteramos de nada y un sujeto así si ya expediente tiene poco crédito, pues no te digo con ese tío, pero con Presencia por los menos nos cuenta que está hasta la Jueza de Otegi en el expediente. Se empieza con algo y se va tirando. Esto se ha judicializado mal al hacerlo todo de golpe.


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Hay que centrarse en lo práctico y lo práctico son las C/C lo que mueve Presencia y Acodap. Porque es el único que dice algo si estamos con los vídeos del capitán américa el frontera no nos enteramos de nada y un sujeto así si ya expediente tiene poco crédito, pues no te digo con ese tío, pero con Presencia por los menos nos cuenta que está hasta la Jueza de Otegi en el expediente. Se empieza con algo y se va tirando. Esto se ha judicializado mal al hacerlo todo de golpe.




Tiene mas credibilidad Frontera que el corrupto farlopero de cacadap, asi que fijate...


----------



## Kill33r (27 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Tiene mas credibilidad Frontera que el corrupto farlopero de cacadap, asi que fijate...



Claro claro 



Mira 130 años de cárcel y 12 de su mujer por el mismo papelin


----------



## Kill33r (27 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Tiene mas credibilidad Frontera que el corrupto farlopero de cacadap, asi que fijate...



Tienes la misma mierda de pelo que el caniche de inmaenQlada


----------



## Bimmer (27 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> La mayoría de los asesinatos fueron de la operación limpieza (creo que se llamaba así) en la que Mena mató a todos los sicarios que le sirvieron desde los 90 a cuando se jubiló alrededor del año 2006, sí. Ruiz los escogía en la cárcel por criterios criminales y sin familia.
> 
> El resto solían ser asesinatos de los propios familiares para cobrar herencias a través de un bufete de abogados que aún existe y no voy a nombrar. Y también algunos empresarios y gente incómoda para los políticos del PSOE
> 
> La pena es que esto ya no se puede demostrar porque el canal está oculto junto con los vídeos, pero este es el caso. Sobre todo porque lo que argumentas ya se ha respondido docenas de veces en este hilo y muchos son casos de hace 15 o 20 años. Sois papagayos.




La clave está en el caso Antonio García que tanto he mencionado en este foro, por ejemplo aquí :




Bimmer dijo:


> Explica por qué un "mindungui" ajeno a la parafernalia judicial, como yo, ha dado con un caso de operación chumi del expediente royuela en la actualidad.
> 
> 
> El caso de Antonio García, 3 criminales le dan una paliza a Antonio en un vagón de metro, todo queda grabado (el vídeo está en YouTube), Antonio queda con lesiones de por vida y en silla de ruedas, tetraplejia incompleta, pérdida de visión en un ojo y depresión.
> ...





Hay de todo en el caso de Antonio García. Hay vídeo de la paliza e intento de asesinato, noticias de los medios, entrevistas a la víctima, fotos y datos de los criminales filtrados únicamente por mi ya que los medios se limitaron a poner solo las iniciales y alguno solo el primer nombre sin apellidos.


De lo único de lo que no hay noticia es de la sentencia, la última noticia del caso es la de el juicio en el que una organización criminal les pide 7 años de prisión de los 12 que pedía al principio. Cuando digo hay de todo en este caso es que hay de todo, por ejemplo que la estancia en libertad de esos criminales mostrada por ellos mismos en redes sociales y filtrada dicha prueba únicamente por mi en todo el mundo contradice descaradamente a la jueza del caso la cual les aumentó la prisión provisional otros 2 años debido a su alta peligrosidad, nulo arrepentimiento y negación del hecho, y que nunca cumplieron esos otros 2 años de provisional.


Horas después de la paliza se burlaron de lo que hicieron:










Brutal paliza en el metro de Barcelona: "Lo convertimos en polvo de tanto pegarle"


La jueza prorroga la prisión para tres jóvenes que agredieron a un pasajero sin motivo




www.elperiodico.com




.


Desde Agosto de 2018 están en libertad, solo 1 año y 11 meses en prisión provisional de los 4 que tendrían que haber estado hasta el juicio que fue en Enero de 2020 : 










Una jueza prorroga dos años la prisión preventiva por una brutal paliza en el Metro de Barcelona


La titular del Juzgado de Instrucción 14 de Barcelona ha prorrogado dos años la prisión preventiva para los...




www.europapress.es







Fotos de este año de uno de los criminales en LIBERTAD :


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Claro claro
> 
> 
> 
> Mira 130 años de cárcel y 12 de su mujer por el mismo papelin




Y bien? Vuelve eso en un prohombre honrado al degenerado delincuente estafador farloperro de impresencia?

NO


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Sep 2022)

*El mismo tipo de documentación que sirvió para investigar a Bárcenas no le vale ahora al juez Gadea para investigar a Joaquim Bosch*
Sep 27, 2022 | Notas de prensa
El mismo tipo de documentación que sirvió para investigar a Bárcenas no le vale ahora al juez Gadea para investigar a Joaquim Bosch





ver imagen a tamaño completo






Desde ACODAP, la asociación que preside el juez Fernando Presencia, queremos seguir aportando pruebas de las flagrantes irregularidades que se están dando en el juicio que, contra los denunciantes de corrupción, se está produciendo en la Audiencia Nacional de la mano del magistrado Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés.

Y una vez más, las pruebas que podemos aportar son absolutamente concluyentes. Para ello tenemos que recordar la información que sobre las supuestas irregularidades cometidas por el extesorero del PP, Luis Bárcenas, publicaron diferentes medios de ámbito nacional.
​


> _El juez también investiga 6 traspasos de 1,5 millones de dólares (1,3 millones de euros) cada uno realizados un mes antes, el 14 de febrero de 2014, a una cuenta del Calvin Taylor Bank en el paraíso fiscal estadounidense de Delaware. En total se transfirieron 9 millones de dólares (7,6 millones de euros), desde el banco suizo UBS a una cuenta cuyo titular es Luis Bárcenas, según la información que obra en el juzgado._
> ​
















Luis Bárcenas: aparecen nuevas cuentas del extesorero del PP en Canadá y el paraíso fiscal de Delaware con otros 25,5 millones de dólares


Hallan nuevas cuentas a nombre de Luis Bárcenas y su esposa Rosalía Iglesias en Canadá y en el paraíso fiscal de Delaware con 25,5 millones.




okdiario.com





Se trata de la documentación que sacaron a la luz con la que se pretendía demostrar que Bárcenas poseía distintas cuentas en paraísos fiscales. Si se fijan en el formato de esa documentación es exactamente el mismo que el aportado por Alberto Royuela y Juan Martínez Grasa para denunciar las cuentas en paraísos fiscales de las que serían titulares varios jueces y políticos.

Ese mismo formato era creíble cuando se trataba de las cuentas de Luis Bárcenas, pero es absolutamente increíble y ni siquiera digno de ser investigado, cuando se trata de las cuentas denunciadas por ACODAP y el juez Fernando Presencia.



¿Por qué? ¿Aquellas interesaba investigarlas por motivos políticos y estas no? ¿Por qué el juez Gadea, en lugar de investigar esas cuentas investiga a los denunciantes de corrupción?: ¿Porque él aparece entre los titulares de las mismas?

Pasa el tiempo y las pruebas que se van aportando para que se inicie una investigación son cada vez más concluyentes. Cada vez nos resulta más evidente que hay una falta de interés absoluto en iniciar investigación alguna, a pesar de las muchas pruebas que se presentan.

Desde ACODAP queremos dejar claro a todos nuestros asociados y seguidores que vamos a seguir luchando para que todo lo denunciado se investigue. No podemos permitir que España siga por este camino, puesto que nos acabaremos convirtiendo en un estado completamente fallido.







APUNTES CUENTAS JOAQUIM BOSCH​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## Bimb0 (27 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Y bien? Vuelve eso en un prohombre honrado al degenerado delincuente estafador farloperro de impresencia?
> 
> NO



La que montas por 50€, macho. 
Alégrate de que han servido para desenmascarar a la mafia española.


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> La que montas por 50€, macho.
> Alégrate de que han servido para desenmascarar a la mafia española.




Mis 50 pavos solo han servido para aumentar la mafia española ya que habran ido a parar a la tocha del impresencia... un pollito weno para ese endrogao

Cuantas veces tengo que repetir que no es la cantidad, sino EL TRAUMA POR TRAICION?

Sois un atajo de indignos e infames que no sabeis que la traicion se paga!

Sois tan indignos que defendeis a una asociacion contra la corrupcion, TAN CORRUPTA que se niega a facilitar las hojas de reclamaciones
y que dice que ayuda a los represaliados y a un tio que lleva 19 denuncias falsas y represalias maximas de alcalduchos y jueces, se me queda la pasta y me ningunea ( cosa que a dia de hoy agradezco visto lo visto)

Ya lo decia el martir de la Guardia de Hierro Codreanu, otro liquidado por la masoneria.


----------



## Kill33r (27 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Cuantas veces tengo que repetir que no es la cantidad, sino EL TRAUMA POR TRAICION?
> 
> Sois un atajo de indignos e infames que no sabeis que la traicion se paga!
> 
> ...



Menudo uñas tienes ser con la familia y entorno 

Lo que has escrito por lo 50 euros no toca ni a centímeto por mensaje 

Válgame señor menudo agarrao


----------



## Baubens2 (27 Sep 2022)

A mi da miedo el fiscal mena y sus fosas comunes


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Sep 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Menudo uñas tienes ser con la familia y entorno
> 
> Lo que has escrito por lo 50 euros no toca ni a centímeto por mensaje
> 
> Válgame señor menudo agarrao




Otro infame que ademas es multi de Bimbo


Mis 50 pavos solo han servido para aumentar la mafia española ya que habran ido a parar a la tocha del impresencia... un pollito weno para ese endrogao


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Sep 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> A mi da miedo el fiscal mena y sus fosas comunes




Metian caballo en los tacones con dos criminales levantinos, seguro


----------



## Bimb0 (27 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Otro infame que ademas es multi de Bimbo
> 
> 
> Mis 50 pavos solo han servido para aumentar la mafia española ya que habran ido a parar a la tocha del impresencia... un pollito weno para ese endrogao



Multi de qué, colgao. No sabes lo que dices. Vas a acabar como Santiago al final


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (28 Sep 2022)

*SANTI DESDE EL HOSPITAL:

*


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Sep 2022)

LA CERDA MALHERIDA dijo:


> *SANTI DESDE EL HOSPITAL:
> 
> *




Joder, tiene la chota como el laberinto, si que esta fatal si, mira que le adverti que la unica hierba es para el cesped... pero a la vista esta el caso que me hizo... "que no creaba psicosis".

En fin, negacion de enfermedad mental, lo tipico de los que la sufren en grado severo.


----------



## Uritorco (28 Sep 2022)




----------



## Kill33r (28 Sep 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


>



Día 4 inmatrix
Fuiste a por lana y saliste trasquilada 

Jojojojo 200.000 eurillos para cerrar el acto de conciliación


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Sep 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


>



VAN PARATRAS EN LUGAR DE IN PALANTE

PASO DE VERME ESE MUERMO ASESINATOS DE LAS NOTAS QUE NO SE CREE NADA

LO DE LAS NOTAS LO PUEDEN DAR POR CONGELADO A ZERO ABSOLUTO


POR QUE CON LAS NOTAS AHORA MISMO NO VAN A IR A NINGUN LADO

TO LO MAS MONTAR UNA SERIE DE NETFLIX CON MIGUEL RIX 

PERO JUDICIALMENTE ESO NO VA A ENTRAR NUNCA

YO PASO DE VERME MAS DE LO MISMO CONTANDO DE FORMA DISTINTA

O CUENTAS Y COSAS TANGIBLES O DRONES CON JRANADAS Y PERTADOS EN SEDES


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Sep 2022)

nomentarao de nada
he visto cosas sueltas

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Sep 2022)

**


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Sep 2022)

directo ahora


----------



## Bimmer (28 Sep 2022)

Con ese ramalazo me has recordado a unos que escriben versiones oficiales


----------



## Bimmer (28 Sep 2022)

Vuelven a estar visibles los vídeos de Santiago Royuela, bien.


----------



## Bimb0 (29 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> directo ahora



Van a chupar del hueso todo lo que puedan estos parásitos. Sin eso no habría visitas


----------



## workforfood (29 Sep 2022)

Se ha judicializado mal el tema si tienes C/C te centras en una, no pones una macrodemanda y con el encabezado de los centenares de asesinatos de mena como justificación de ese dinero, los juzgados se lo toman a chirigota, aparte que ya de por sí no investigan nada te van a cerrar el asunto como sea y eso es lo que está pasando.


----------



## Jurgenz (29 Sep 2022)

La matrix es un poco pesada, ¿No crees en el expediente Royuela? Pues haces un vídeo, que ya lo hizo en su día y a otra cosa..pero no.


----------



## cimarrón (29 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Se ha judicializado mal el tema si tienes C/C te centras en una, no pones una macrodemanda y con el encabezado de los centenares de asesinatos de mena como justificación de ese dinero, los juzgados se lo toman a chirigota, aparte que ya de por sí no investigan nada te van a cerrar el asunto como sea y eso es lo que está pasando.



La culpa de que se prevarique es de los denunciantes no?


----------



## workforfood (29 Sep 2022)

cimarrón dijo:


> La culpa de que se prevarique es de los denunciantes no?



No pero la estrategia que se ha seguido está fatal. A un juez chusquero lo son casi todos no puedes ir con eso te lo va a cerrar de inmediato pero si metes la puntita y no todo el chorizo se podría haber conseguido algo ir solo con las C/C de Joaquim Bosch por ejemplo. Ahora solo esperar las condenas de todos los involucrados, porque hasta la fiscalía Europea no quiere saber nada.


----------



## workforfood (29 Sep 2022)

Esto es como si pones un denuncia y pones en el encabezado que esto viene derivado de una trama de un fiscal catalán que tiene cientos de asesinados en fosas comunes, lo que hacen leen el primer párrafo y archivo inmediato y esto es así porque Alberto Royuela el padre ha metido cientos de denuncias de ese estilo y ninguna ha sido admitida es más ha sido condenado y el Juez Presencia ha cometido el mismo error. Sigue con la misma táctica desde los años 90. No entienden como funcionan los jueces ni lo quieren entender. Hay que ponerlo lo más dismulado posible.


----------



## cimarrón (29 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> No pero la estrategia que se ha seguido está fatal. A un juez chusquero lo son casi todos no puedes ir con eso te lo va a cerrar de inmediato pero si metes la puntita y no todo el chorizo se podría haber conseguido algo ir solo con las C/C de Joaquim Bosch por ejemplo. Ahora solo esperar las condenas de todos los involucrados, porque hasta la fiscalía Europea no quiere saber nada.



Pues no lo entiendo, cual es la diferencia de que tumben una a una las denuncias a que las tumben de golpe? yo no creo que esto este finiquitado todavía.


----------



## workforfood (29 Sep 2022)

cimarrón dijo:


> Pues no lo entiendo, cual es la diferencia de que tumben una a una las denuncias a que las tumben de golpe? yo no creo que esto este finiquitado todavía.



Lee el anterior post, a un juez no le vengas con tramas de cientos de cadáveres y fosas comunes y luego hables de las C/C de Margarita Robles. Hay que hacerlo lo más disimulado posible intentar que se trague la demanda a trozos con que se hubiera admitido una demanda de uno de una C/C de un político y probada ser cierta luego puedes ir añadiendo, pero no pongas una denuncia con decenas de jueces y centenares de asesinados no te van a hacer ni puto caso es de sentido común. Pero los Royuela ahí siguen porque nadie les ha explicado como funcionan los jueces. Presencia si hubiera tenido esta denuncia en el juzgado lo hubiera archivado de inmediato.


----------



## Bimb0 (29 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Lee el anterior post, a un juez no le vengas con tramas de cientos de cadáveres y fosas comunes y luego hables de las C/C de Margarita Robles. Hay que hacerlo lo más disimulado posible intentar que se trague la demanda a trozos con que se hubiera admitido una demanda de uno de una C/C de un político y probada ser cierta luego puedes ir añadiendo, pero no pongas una denuncia con decenas de jueces y centenares de asesinados no te van a hacer ni puto caso es de sentido común. Pero los Royuela ahí siguen porque nadie les ha explicado como funcionan los jueces. Presencia si hubiera tenido esta denuncia en el juzgado lo hubiera archivado de inmediato.



Los jueces estan comprados y son los primeros en tener cuentas en el extranjero, es obvio que nada va a funcionar


----------



## workforfood (29 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Los jueces estan comprados y son los primeros en tener cuentas en el extranjero, es obvio que nada va a funcionar



Entre ellos a veces se meten si por ejemplo pones una demanda sobre Joaquim Bosch y le toca a un juez conservador pues puede que lo investigue, pero si pones en el encabezado lo de las fosas comunes pues no harán ni puto caso y no se dan cuenta esas demandas han sido muy mal redactadas tendrían que haber hecho un borrador quitar todo lo que parezca fantástico y solo dejar lo justo para que alguien lo lea y diga puede ser verdad solo tengo que hacer una comisión rogatoria para un juez progre o un político corrupto, han ido a saco desde el principio y siguen igual.


----------



## Debunker (29 Sep 2022)

Santi ha vuelto, me alegro y me alegro de mi lectura errónea que esperaba que saldría gaga del hospital, celebro mi error,


----------



## workforfood (29 Sep 2022)

Pues si ha vuelto y está en España le dirán que se pase por la audiencia nacional.


----------



## Bimb0 (29 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Entre ellos a veces se meten si por ejemplo pones una demanda sobre Joaquim Bosch y le toca a un juez conservador pues puede que lo investigue, pero si pones en el encabezado lo de las fosas comunes pues no harán ni puto caso y no se dan cuenta esas demandas han sido muy mal redactadas tendrían que haber hecho un borrador quitar todo lo que parezca fantástico y solo dejar lo justo para que alguien lo lea y diga puede ser verdad solo tengo que hacer una comisión rogatoria para un juez progre o un político corrupto, han ido a saco desde el principio y siguen igual.



Qué juez conservador ni qué pollas, aún crees en la justicia, después de todo lo que se ha demostrado? Es increíble


----------



## workforfood (29 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Qué juez conservador ni qué pollas, aún crees en la justicia, después de todo lo que se ha demostrado? Es increíble



Quién ha dicho que crea? lo que hay que ser es más zorro que ellos.


----------



## Bimmer (29 Sep 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Se ha judicializado mal el tema si tienes C/C te centras en una, no pones una macrodemanda y con el encabezado de los centenares de asesinatos de mena como justificación de ese dinero, los juzgados se lo toman a chirigota, aparte que ya de por sí no investigan nada te van a cerrar el asunto como sea y eso es lo que está pasando.




Querer judicializar el expediente royuela es como pretender que una maltratadora se acabe denunciando así misma por maltratar a su marido.


Ya lo expliqué un par de veces en unas masterclass gratuitas que he dado en este foro como por ejemplo en este post :




Bimmer dijo:


> El Derecho funciona a través de la manipulación del lenguaje, de este modo pueden tergiversar la realidad, llaman "antecedente" a un hecho que ha ocurrido, el antecedente se puede cancelar y prescribir, pero el hecho que ha ocurrido no se puede cancelar ni prescribir.
> En un juicio hay dos partes, el criminal y la víctima, ambos son clientes, el problema está en que son clientes de la misma empresa (poder judicial), una empresa para que funcione se debe a sus clientes, tiene que contentarlos, para que esto ocurriese tendrían que satisfacer sus necesidades.
> 
> 
> ...




Y en este mismo hilo :




Bimmer dijo:


> La corrupción existe donde no existe el libre mercado, es decir, en todo el mundo, pero los países que más se acercan al libre mercado es donde menos delincuencia y corrupción hay.
> 
> 
> En un libre mercado, el juez y fiscal de turno pagarían las consecuencias del mercado, los jueces y fiscales más aptos y buenos serían los que tendrían más clientes y dinero, los menos aptos y malos no tendrían clientes ni dinero, teniendo que cerrar el negocio (el juzgado en este ejemplo).
> ...


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Sep 2022)

No sera un multi del pediogueño farloper impresencia?


----------



## Debunker (29 Sep 2022)

Yo me pregunto que coño te importa a tí lo que la gente crea y en que se gasta el dinero que, es su dinero y no el tuyo, qué interés tienes en ridiculizar obsesivamente el ER? Anda que a tí se te ve el plumero más que a todo el ER junto, con tanta causa como hay para defender y dar nuestro tiempo en la actualidad que vivimos y tu te dedicas a degollar a los seguidores del ER, ni tan siquiera das una pequeña prueba de lo que dices sobre el ER, un dato de algo, de hecho no sabes una mierda de el ER . 

A ti, me gustaría ver en el Líbano y haciendo la labor de Santi al que hay que reconocer que ha abandonado a su familia, amigos , país, cultura, idioma etc. ¿de qué coño quieres que trabaje en el Líbano? eso sin contar que mentira o verdad del ER , Santi dedica todo el tiempo al ER a lo que hay que añadir el gasto que tiene de asuntos judiciales y otros, 100 € le ha costado al día el hospital donde ha estado , O sea Santi es mil veces mejor persona que tu.


----------



## Bimb0 (29 Sep 2022)

Todavía habláis con recontrameadeltaplus? Es un trol del CNI, se creó la cuenta para difamar sobre el ER y Alcasser


----------



## Burbunauta (29 Sep 2022)

Farrerons, denuncia ya:


----------



## Burbunauta (29 Sep 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Santi ha vuelto, me alegro y me alegro de mi lectura errónea que esperaba que saldría gaga del hospital, celebro mi error,



Es antiguo. Al reactivar los vídeos algunos han cambiado de fecha.


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Sep 2022)




----------



## Bimb0 (30 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


>



Pues nada, que se querellen por falsedad documental, no? Siempre el mismo cuento


----------



## CesareLombroso (30 Sep 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Pues nada, que se querellen por falsedad documental, no? Siempre el mismo cuento




Ya le queda menos al delincuente bicondenado para ser presidiario, como lo voy a celebrar.


----------



## Bimb0 (30 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ya le queda menos al delincuente bicondenado para ser presidiario, como lo voy a celebrar.



Aquí y ahora


----------



## Kill33r (30 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> directo ahora



Vaya dos politoxicomanos 

Jajajajaja


----------



## pocmoko (1 Oct 2022)

Compra de oro, amaño de sentencias y tal.


----------



## Kill33r (1 Oct 2022)

pocmoko dijo:


> Compra de oro, amaño de sentencias y tal.



Que movida la charomatrix 

200.000 cucas 

Los 4 pelos que le quedan a base de mascarillas caras, se le van a caer


----------



## Uritorco (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Mario Droghi (2 Oct 2022)

5 de octubre - Valencia 
Inmatrix juzgado 7
10:30h


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Oct 2022)

Mario Droghi dijo:


> 5 de octubre - Valencia
> Inmatrix juzgado 7
> 10:30h




Al final era verdad?


----------



## Kill33r (3 Oct 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Al final era verdad?



No 
Todo es invención de los royuela 

Se han inventado la querella a inmatrix como todo lo demás 

Todo fruto del manuense Martínez grasa 

Inmatrix está súper tranquila por qué es todo mentira


Jajajajaja
Jajajajaja
Jajajajaja

Me parto el culo con la Charo menopausica


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Oct 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> No
> Todo es invención de los royuela
> 
> Se han inventado la querella a inmatrix como todo lo demás
> ...




Pero digo la citacion del dia 5, la charo esa se mofaba de que no le habia llegado la citacion.

Al final es para el dia 5 o es una trola?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Oct 2022)

Gadea ahora solo faltas tú


Ese formato era creíble para las cuentas de Luis Bárcenas, pero no lo es, cuando se trata de las cuentas de Juaquin Bosch denunciadas.




www.acodap.org












A propósito del más que extraño procedimiento que se está llevando a cabo por parte del Juzgado de Instrucción número 6 de la Audiencia Nacional contra Fernando Presencia y varios denunciantes más de corrupción, el encargado de este procedimiento, el juez Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés, ha llamado a otros posibles “perjudicados” por este procedimiento por si quisieran personarse como acusación al sentirse “injuriados o calumniados”.


A ese “llamamiento” han acudido tanto la juez, como la secretaria Judicial del Juzgado Primera Instancia e Instrucción número 4 de Talavera de la Reina, que estaban intentando el lanzamiento ilegal del juez Fernando Presencia de su domicilio: la juez Almudena Marina Navarro Heredia y la secretaria Judicial María Rosa Turnes de la Infanta.

Como es lógico, tanto la juez, como la secretaria judicial, han emitido sendas resoluciones reconociendo que concurre causa de abstención en el asunto del lanzamiento ilegal de su vivienda de Fernando Presencia al acudir como perjudicadas al asunto de la Audiencia Nacional.

Pero ahora, el problema se lo han trasladado al propio juez instructor de la Audiencia Nacional, al juez Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés, dado que él está, con este asunto, en una situación idéntica puesto que él mismo es uno de los que estaría incurriendo en esa causa de abstención, ya que es uno de los que aparece en los papeles con presuntas cuentas en paraísos fiscales y, además, también ha sido recusado por varios de los acusados.


¿Qué hará Gadea ahora? La pelota está en su tejado ya que su posición es incluso más complicada que las que ya han claudicado. Solo falta él.





https://www.acodap.org/wp-content/uploads/2022/10/PROVIDENCIA-ABSTENCION-JUEZA-DESAHUCIO.pdf




t.me/acodap/3019 4.2K viewsOct 3 at 18:26

JDO.1A.INST.E INSTRUCCION N.4 DE TALAVERA DE LA REINA-
CALLE MERIDA, Nº9. TALAVERA DE LA REINA

D/ña.
Procurador/a Sr/a. Abogado/a Sr/a. P R O V I D E N C I A EL/LA MAGISTRADO-JUEZ,
Sr./a: ALMUDENA MARINA NAVARRO HEREDIA.
En TALAVERA DE LA REINA, a veintiséis de septiembre de dos mil
veintidós.
Visto el estado del procedimiento de EJECUCIÓN HIPOTECARIA
34/2017 y en la PIEZA DE TERCER OCUPANTE 34/2017, la
Magistrado que suscribe ha apreciado la concurrencia de causa
de abstención prevista en el art. 219.7ª de la LOPJ, al
figurar como interviniente y persona frente a la cual se ha
acordado el lanzamiento respecto del bien inmueble hipotecado
D. Fernando Presencia Crespo. Resultando a su vez que en el
JUZGADO CENTRAL DE INSTRUCCIÓN Nº 6 DE LA AUDIENCIA NACIONAL
se sigue el procedimiento DILIGENCIAS PREVIAS/PROCEDIMIENTO
ABREVIADO 50/2022 por presuntos delitos de injurias y
calumnias, entre otros, contra D. FERNANDO PRESENCIA CRESPO.
Que igualmente en dicho procedimiento seguido en la AUDIENCIA
NACIONAL, se ha librado exhorto al Juzgado de 1ª Instancia e
Instrucción nº 6 de esta ciudad, en el que se acuerda
ofrecerme acciones en calidad de perjudicada, ofrecimiento que​
he atendido con fecha 15/9/2022.
​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Oct 2022)

Calendario de actos de conciliación preparatorios de las querellas contra quienes han calumniado al juez Presencia
Oct 4, 2022 | Notas de prensa








*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​
Tras unos meses de absoluta locura, en cuanto a informaciones difundidas, denuncias de esas informaciones presentadas en los tribunales y ataques continuos recibidos por parte de los grandes medios de comunicación de España, llegan semanas importantes porque se empiezan a ver las primeras consecuencias de todo aquello.

Y en principio, lo que llega es la respuesta inicial a las querellas presentadas por el juez Fernando Presencia tras todo lo sucedido en aquellos meses. Y no solo contra los presuntos corruptos cuya información se sacó a la luz, también contra los medios de comunicación que lanzaron ataques furibundos contra el juez Presencia y contra ACODAP, plagados de falsedades y con unas acusaciones contra Presencia absolutamente inadmisibles.

De esta forma, queremos compartir con todos ustedes el calendario de las fechas de los siete actos de conciliación señalados hasta ahora, primer paso judicial que siempre hay que dar cada vez que se presenta una querella por calumnias.


CALENDARIO CONCILIACIONES​ 

Descargar [46.94 KB]


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Kill33r (5 Oct 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> 8-8-22
> Depósitos e ingresos en cuentas bancarias en paraísos fiscales de personajes que aparecen en el Expediente Royuela a 8-8-22 (sin contar los que aparecen en "La banda de los 100" (PSOE), 77 personajes):
> 
> -"La banda de los 100" (PSOE), 60 denuncias presentadas por D. Alberto Royuela y Juan Martínez Grasa en la AEAT de Barcelona en 2004 , por importe de más de 5.246 millones de euros, 125 personajes). Jamás se hizo nada.
> ...



Jojojojo 
Un millón tiene el sustituto de Lesmes 

Rafael mozo


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
Calendario de actos de conciliación de las querellas 
contra las calumnias al juez Presencia‼​

5 oct 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

Canal Juez Presencia: https://t.me/JuezFernandoPresenciaCrespo

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

Así no Gadea, que se te ve el plumero
Oct 5, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​
Parece que, aunque a regañadientes, el juez Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés, aunque poco a poco, va entrando en razón. Y es que, como es lógico, alguien que, a su vez, está siendo acusado en un asunto, no puede juzgar a quien le está acusando en otro. Y esto no es algo de primero de Derecho, es algo de primero de lógica que entendería hasta un niño de parvulario.

Pero como decíamos al principio, Gadea lo va entendiendo, pero a regañadientes, muy a regañadientes. Por un lado, nos encontramos con una resolución en la que, ante la petición de recusación por parte de los investigados, Gadea la admite a trámite. ¿Admite a trámite estudiar la recusación que se le pide a él mismo? Curioso cuando debería apartarse, sin más.

Pero el asunto no solo se queda en eso. Mientras, por un lado, y justo al día siguiente de que publicáramos una nota de prensa pidiendo que se apartara de la causa, nos dice que “admite a trámite” el estudio de esa recusación, por el otro, y en un nuevo juego de funambulismo, dicta otra resolución en la que, dirigiéndose a la UDEF, ordena que se investigue el “carácter falsario” de las denuncias presentadas por ACODAP.

Es decir, está prejuzgando lo denunciado ya que ordena que esa investigación se realice para demostrar que “las denuncias son falsas”. ¿Qué clase de investigación sería ésa si ya el mismo que pide esa investigación indica cual tiene que ser el resultado de la misma? Parece una prevaricación descarada, ¿verdad?


Da la sensación, viendo su forma de actuar, que Gadea quiere huir de todo esto, pero que alguien no le deja. Y da esa sensación porque, las contradicciones e incluso presuntas ilegalidades en las que está cayendo todo un juez de la Audiencia Nacional, son flagrantes. Así no Gadea, que se te ve el plumero


PROVIDENCIA DE GADEA ADMITIENDO A TRAMITE SU RECUSACION​ 

Descargar [243.74 KB]


----------



## CesareLombroso (5 Oct 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Jojojojo
> Un millón tiene el sustituto de Lesmes
> 
> Rafael mozo




Eso lo ha sacado hoy en enfermo mental querulante y endrogao del biprevaricador mendigante?


----------



## workforfood (5 Oct 2022)

Pues ya se ha Judicializado el tema ni os enteráis:

PROVIDENCIA DEL MAGISTRADO-JUEZ D. JOAQUIN ELIAS GADEA FRANCES Dada cuenta del estado de las actuaciones, requiérase a la UDEF para que informe sobre todos aquellos elementos que permitan constatar el carácter falsario de la documentación económica y bancaria que acompaña a las denuncias formuladas por los investigados y ACODAP.


----------



## CesareLombroso (5 Oct 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pues ya se ha Judicializado el tema ni os enteráis:
> 
> PROVIDENCIA DEL MAGISTRADO-JUEZ D. JOAQUIN ELIAS GADEA FRANCES Dada cuenta del estado de las actuaciones, requiérase a la UDEF para que informe sobre todos aquellos elementos que permitan constatar el carácter falsario de la documentación económica y bancaria que acompaña a las denuncias formuladas por los investigados y ACODAP.




Bieeeen, talego talegooo: CACADAP y la loca Lidia


----------



## Eurostreamuno (5 Oct 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pues ya se ha Judicializado el tema ni os enteráis:
> 
> PROVIDENCIA DEL MAGISTRADO-JUEZ D. JOAQUIN ELIAS GADEA FRANCES Dada cuenta del estado de las actuaciones, requiérase a la UDEF para que informe sobre todos aquellos elementos que permitan constatar el carácter falsario de la documentación económica y bancaria que acompaña a las denuncias formuladas por los investigados y ACODAP.



Gadea ya ha decidido que la documentación económica y bancaria aportada por el Juez Presencia y demás imputados es falsa y requiere a la UDEF para que apuntale esta decisión. O sea que ya se sabe cuál va a ser el futuro de toda la información y certificados sobre depósitos bancarios en paraísos fiscales, van a concluir que todo es falso basándose en meras suposiciones y, por supuesto, sin instar a los Bancos que digan si la información es verdadera o falsa. Con ésto darán carpetazo al tema de las cuentas bancarias en paraísos fiscales y, presumiblemente los imputados resultaran condenados. Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Oct 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> Gadea ya ha decidido que la documentación económica y bancaria aportada por el Juez Presencia y demás imputados es falsa y requiere a la UDEF para que apuntale esta decisión. O sea que ya se sabe cuál va a ser el futuro de toda la información y certificados sobre depósitos bancarios en paraísos fiscales, van a concluir que todo es falso basándose en meras suposiciones y, por supuesto, sin instar a los Bancos que digan si la información es verdadera o falsa. Con ésto darán carpetazo al tema de las cuentas bancarias en paraísos fiscales y, presumiblemente los imputados resultaran condenados. Ojalá me equivoque.



OBVIO PERO FALTA UN CONTRAPODER

sin un contra poder ellos se lo guisan y ellos se lo comen

en USA despues de petar con to su chocho moreno el NORD STREAM  

se ve que siguen con su mentalidad anglo sionista de "barre pa casa " - "barre pa casa " y "barre pa casa "

osea que no estan muy para rescates mundiales ( u occidentales al menos ) como parece ser que sacaron pesho al principio

ademas esta en un LOOP politico que es siempre igual, con sus rollos juridicos y politcos que nunca acaba ( llevan 4 años diciendo lo mismo )

el dia 8 de octubre creo ( lunes primer dia habil) , acaban la dos semamas del CHUCK GRASSLEY con lo del maiz. que acabara en nada como siempre. esperemos que algo espectacular hagan ( que no se ponerle bombas a los alemanes )







* LIBERTY JUSTICE4ALL *@LibertyNJustice4All  5 hours ago In response sercorimo ... to her Publication 

 Grassley said ready for harvest in 2 wks, w/c lands on 10/8 0r 8/8 (True Lions Gateway).⚡⚖
↓




Chuck Grassley @ChuckGrassley
5h

#cornwatch


Oct 5, 2022 · 12:35 PM UTC · Twitter for iPhone



sea como fueren y resumen : el rollo parecido en USA esta el bucle - loop de siempre. donde se parece que todo lo tienen montado para tardar lo mas posible y hacerlo lo mas lento posible.
no creo que vayamos a ver nada especial que conmocione aqui en españa
por que parece que ahora el foco del escenario lo que quieren poner en otras milongas
​


----------



## Bimb0 (5 Oct 2022)

No puedes acusar a un juez de tener dinero negro en el extranjero y que sea ese juez el que tenga que juzgar si lo que dices es falso.

Vamos, si no se arregla el tema es que hay que probar la vía de Santi Royuela: por las malas a bombazos


----------



## Kill33r (5 Oct 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> No puedes acusar a un juez de tener dinero negro en el extranjero y que sea ese juez el que tenga que juzgar si lo que dices es falso.
> 
> Vamos, si no se arregla el tema es que hay que probar la vía de Santi Royuela: por las malas a bombazos



Imagínatelo 


Hasta el liberal creyente bolsonaro 





Que cuenten conmigo para tirarme al monte o por al nusra


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Oct 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
‼Así no Gadea, que se te ve el plumero.‼​

5 oct 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

Canal Juez Presencia: https://t.me/JuezFernandoPresenciaCrespo

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Oct 2022)

relacionado . aunque con estos personajes nunca se sabe







*JOJOJOJ El Expresidente de Israel PM Netanyahu 
CORRIENDO pal hospital tras sentir un DOLOR EN EL PECHO*





* Trump Girl *


 JUST IN - Former Israel's PM Netanyahu rushed to hospital after reportedly feeling chest pain 






Netanyahu hospitalised after feeling unwell during Yom Kippur synagogue service





JOJOJOJ El Expresidente de Israel PM Netanyahu CORRIENDO pal hospital tras sentir un DOLOR EN EL PECHO


JOJOJOJ El Expresidente de Israel PM Netanyahu CORRIENDO pal hospital tras sentir un DOLOR EN EL PECHO Trump Girl JUST IN - Former Israel's PM Netanyahu rushed to hospital after reportedly feeling chest pain...




www.burbuja.info






 ​


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Oct 2022)

Juez Presencia en directo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Oct 2022)

BUENO A VER QUE DICE LA UDEF

AL MARGEN DE QUE RESPONDEN ANTE POLITICOS SALPICADOS Y TIENE UN REPUTACION REGULINREGULAN LA UDEF
AL MENOS ABRE UN POCO A NUEVOS ACTORES EL PROCESO, AUNQUE YA SEA " PREJUZGANDO" O "ORIENTANDO" PERO BUENO
VEREMOS. A VER LA UDEF
----------------------------------------------------


*"Así no Gadea", *
Oct 5, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*


Parece que, aunque a regañadientes, el juez Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés, aunque poco a poco, va entrando en razón. Y es que, como es lógico, alguien que, a su vez, está siendo acusado en un asunto, no puede juzgar a quien le está acusando en otro. Y esto no es algo de primero de Derecho, es algo de primero de lógica que entendería hasta un niño de parvulario



Pero como decíamos al principio, Gadea lo va entendiendo, pero a regañadientes, muy a regañadientes. Por un lado, nos encontramos con una resolución en la que, ante la petición de recusación por parte de los investigados, Gadea la admite a trámite. ¿Admite a trámite estudiar la recusación que se le pide a él mismo? Curioso cuando debería apartarse, sin más.

Pero el asunto no solo se queda en eso. Mientras, por un lado, y justo al día siguiente de que publicáramos una nota de prensa pidiendo que se apartara de la causa, nos dice que “admite a trámite” el estudio de esa recusación, por el otro, y en un nuevo juego de funambulismo, dicta otra resolución en la que, dirigiéndose a la UDEF, ordena que se investigue el “carácter falsario” de las denuncias presentadas por ACODAP.

Es decir, está prejuzgando lo denunciado ya que ordena que esa investigación se realice para demostrar que “las denuncias son falsas”. ¿Qué clase de investigación sería ésa si ya el mismo que pide esa investigación indica cual tiene que ser el resultado de la misma? Parece una prevaricación descarada, ¿verdad?

Da la sensación, viendo su forma de actuar, que Gadea quiere huir de todo esto, pero que alguien no le deja. Y da esa sensación porque, las contradicciones e incluso presuntas ilegalidades en las que está cayendo todo un juez de la Audiencia Nacional, son flagrantes. Así no Gadea, que se te ve el plumero


PROVIDENCIA DE GADEA ADMITIENDO A TRAMITE SU RECUSACION​


----------



## CesareLombroso (5 Oct 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Juez Presencia en directo




bua con la zumbada de la trankis, 

y que dicen los querulantes? Piden mas euritos no?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (5 Oct 2022)

ESTA INTERESANTE 
↓
​


----------



## Skull & Bones (5 Oct 2022)

Noticia: - Room Mate va a liquidación con activos valorados en 60 millones contra un pasivo de 199 millones


LA CADENA HOTELERA DE ENRIQUE SARASOLA FUE A CONCURSO EL PASADO MES DE JUNIO Room Mate va a liquidación con activos valorados en 60 millones contra un pasivo de 199 millones Piscina en la terraza de un hotel en Madrid de Room Mate. ALBERTO ORTÍN ACTUALIZADO: 05/10/2022 21:24 Room Mate...




www.burbuja.info





pero como?

y todos los millones que hay en el oscar room mate que???


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Oct 2022)

El periodista de ‘El Español’ contra el que preparamos querella por calumnias comete un error de bulto
Oct 6, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

Como ya saben todos ustedes, a través de una nota de prensa que hemos publicado esta misma semana, hoy se celebraba el primer acto de conciliación preparatorio de todas las querellas por calumnias que, tanto ACODAP como su presidente, el juez Fernando Presencia, habíamos presentado contra periodistas y jueces por distintos motivos.

Hoy era el acto de conciliación de la primera de ellas: la presentada contra el periodista de ‘El Español’ Javier Corbacho Galán. El motivo de preparar esta querella ha sido un artículo publicado por este periodista en el que se vierten una serie de injurias, calumnias y falsedades tanto contra ACODAP, como contra Fernando Presencia en base al comunicado remitido por el juez Marchena, contra el que también hemos preparado querella, a la Audiencia Nacional, de la que varios medios se han hecho eco.

Para nuestra sorpresa, Javier Corbacho, el demandado, no se ha presentado porque, según se recoge en el propio acta, el oficial habilitado que se ha nombrado carecía de facultades para intervenir. Por esa razón, el abogado de Fernando Presencia ha pedido se le impongan al periodista las costas causadas.

Ahora llega la segunda parte, cuando se formula efectivamente la querella por calumnias contra el querellado. Y esa es una parte en la que Corbacho tendrá que dar muchas explicaciones, haya basado su artículo o no en lo expuesto por Marchena en su carta.

Entendemos que un medio como ‘El Español’ tendrá un equipo jurídico de contrastada solvencia, pero hay veces que hasta el mejor escribano hace un borrón y este puede ser un claro ejemplo.


----------



## Kill33r (7 Oct 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> El periodista de ‘El Español’ contra el que preparamos querella por calumnias comete un error de bulto
> Oct 6, 2022 | Notas de prensa
> 
> 
> ...



No saben dónde se ha metido .
Éste es el primo aventajado de la charomatrix

Van a perder hasta la camisa 
Y a ver si paga el alquiler


----------



## Kill33r (7 Oct 2022)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Noticia: - Room Mate va a liquidación con activos valorados en 60 millones contra un pasivo de 199 millones
> 
> 
> LA CADENA HOTELERA DE ENRIQUE SARASOLA FUE A CONCURSO EL PASADO MES DE JUNIO Room Mate va a liquidación con activos valorados en 60 millones contra un pasivo de 199 millones Piscina en la terraza de un hotel en Madrid de Room Mate. ALBERTO ORTÍN ACTUALIZADO: 05/10/2022 21:24 Room Mate...
> ...



Olvida esas migajas, lo gordo lo van a conseguir a base de actos de conciliación


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Oct 2022)

Gadea le pide a la UDEF que investigue la “falsedad” de lo denunciado por ACODAP y en la UDEF también “hay tomate”
Oct 7, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

Llegados a este punto, ya no podemos evitar preguntarnos si quedará algo en este sistema que padecemos que no esté completamente podrido. Como ustedes recordarán, en nuestra última nota de prensa les informábamos que el juez Gadea, antes de decidir sobre la recusación que contra él habíamos presentado desde ACODAP, había ordenado a la UDEF investigar el “presunto carácter falsario” de nuestras denuncias.

Es decir, estaba prejuzgando e indicando cual debía ser el resultado de las investigaciones que estaba ordenando. Y siendo esto grave, hoy nos encontramos con algo aún más grave ya que nos hemos enterado que el recién nombrado responsable de la UDEF en junio de este mismo año, Fernando Alonso Avilés, también aparece con cuentas en paraísos fiscales, concretamente en el Banco RBC de Jersey.

¿Qué podemos esperar entonces de esa investigación? ¿Quién investiga a los investigadores? Y tal y como estamos viendo que están las cosas en España, ¿quién investiga a los que investigan a los investigadores?

Es una pena pero, viendo lo que estamos viendo y tal y como están las cosas, podríamos seguir hilando esta misma pregunta hasta el infinito… y más.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Oct 2022)

*NO LO SABIA. TIENE SECUESTRADO A SANTI ROYUELA. APARTADO DONDE NO MOLESTE*
EN UN LUGAR MISTERIOSO
SIN MOVIL NI ORDENADOR
EXCUSANDOSE EN FALSAS " RAZONES MEDICAS"
YA MOLESTABA Y LO HAN QUITADO DE EN MEDIO
LO DAN POR AMORTIZADO

_"COME DULCES Y SE RIE.. DE COMER NO LE FALTA " _
( LO TIENEN ZOMBI Y ASI QUITA DE LIOS A LA FAMILIA )
*AQUI HABLA LA CHARO DOCTORA DEL OPUS QUE LE HARA EL BORRADO CEREBRAL*
​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Oct 2022)

Vox también tiene “agraciados” con presuntas cuentas en paraísos fiscales y amenaza e insulta a los denunciantes
Oct 8, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

Esto es un no parar y la información sigue saliendo a borbotones, sin dejar, de momento, títere con cabeza. Según información procedente del canal de YouTube de Alberto Royuela Samit, el partido político Vox ya tendría varios diputados que, presuntamente, habrían sido “agraciados” con cuentas en paraísos fiscales.

Según denuncia el señor Royuela en su canal, los diputados titulares de esas cuentas serían Ignacio Gil Lázaro, Lourdes Méndez, Emilio del Valle, José María Figaredo y Luis Gestoso.

El denunciante de corrupción y represaliado, Álvaro Arteaga, ha divulgado esa misma información a través de su cuenta de Twitter y ha recibido un mensaje de la cuenta oficial del Grupo Parlamentario Vox en el Congreso de los Diputados amenazándole con medidas legales, de no retirar esa publicación.

Lo más sorprendente de todo, es que el diputado Luis Gestoso, uno de los presuntos titulares de esas cuentas, ha respondido al tuit de su grupo parlamentario diciendo: “Hay que ser hijo de puta”.

La verdad, con esa respuesta tan “enigmática” no nos queda muy claro hacia quién dirige el improperio.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Oct 2022)

* Vox también tiene “agraciados” con presuntas cuentas 
en paraísos fiscales e insulta a denunciantes. *


442 visualizaciones 8 oct 2022 Esto es un no parar y la información sigue saliendo a borbotones, sin dejar, de momento, títere con cabeza. Según información procedente del canal de YouTube de Alberto Royuela Samit, el partido político ox ya tendría varios diputados que, presuntamente, habrían sido “agraciados” con cuentas en paraísos fiscales. Según denuncia el señor Royuela en su canal, los diputados titulares de esas cuentas serían I

ignacio Gil Lázaro,
Lourdes Méndez,
Emilio del Valle,
José María Figaredo y Luis Gestoso. 





El denunciante de corrupción y represaliado, Álvaro Arteaga, ha divulgado esa misma información a través de su cuenta de Twitter y ha recibido un mensaje de la cuenta oficial del Grupo Parlamentario Vox en el Congreso de los Diputados amenazándole con medidas legales, de no retirar esa publicación. Lo más sorprendente de todo, es que el diputado Luis Gestoso, uno de los presuntos titulares de esas cuentas, ha respondido al tuit de su grupo parlamentario diciendo:

_“Hay que ser hijo de puta”. _

 

La verdad, con esa respuesta tan “enigmática” no nos queda muy claro hacia quién dirige el improperio





__





ACODAP ya esta mencionando que DIPUTADOS DE VOX (algunos) son los que tendrian cuentas en Paraisos Fiscales. Aqui 3 . Colecionalos todos


Vox también tiene “agraciados” con presuntas cuentas en paraísos fiscales e insulta a denunciantes. 442 visualizaciones 8 oct 2022 Esto es un no parar y la información sigue saliendo a borbotones, sin dejar, de momento, títere con cabeza. Según información procedente del canal de...




www.burbuja.info






​


----------



## Kill33r (8 Oct 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Vox también tiene “agraciados” con presuntas cuentas en paraísos fiscales y amenaza e insulta a los denunciantes
> Oct 8, 2022 | Notas de prensa
> 
> 
> ...



Esta respuesta del señor Gestoso va a ser épica 

Como puede decir eso? 
A caso no conoce el poder de los topos cabreados?

Jajajajajaja jajaja

Inmatrix se ha negado a los 200.000 euros para zanjar sus calumnias 

Habrá juicio y voy a ir a verlo 

El audio de inmatrix saliendo del juzgado parece el perdón de judas a Jesús


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (8 Oct 2022)

Se sabe algo de Santiago? 

Sigue en el hospital? Volverá a subir vídeos?


----------



## Kill33r (8 Oct 2022)

LA CERDA MALHERIDA dijo:


> Se sabe algo de Santiago?
> 
> Sigue en el hospital? Volverá a subir vídeos?



Esta mejor que nosotros , come como un buey y está relax, de momento sigue ingresado sin contacto con internet, o eso intentan 

Tubo 3 ataques epilépticos


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Oct 2022)

Imagino que hezbolah habrá pasado de royuela. La historia imaginaria que se montó Santiago royuela en Líbano . Típico de una persona enferma mental . Con brotes psicopaticos. Se puede decir que ha fracasado en el Líbano


----------



## Kill33r (8 Oct 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Imagino que hezbolah habrá pasado de royuela. La historia que se montó Santiago royuela en Líbano . Típico de una persona enferma mental . Con brotes psicopaticos. Se puede decir que ha fracasado en el Líbano



Oro parece pláta no es 

Muchos no hubiesen tenido pelotas de pasar de la frontera catalana .

Pero el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio 

Hezbola ahora mismo está en defcon 2 por los pozos de gas y petróleo que Israel va a invadir si o si 

Veremos, todo depende de irán


----------



## Patatas bravas (8 Oct 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Oro parece pláta no es
> 
> Muchos no hubiesen tenido pelotas de pasar de la frontera catalana .
> 
> ...



No se trata de tener pelotas o no. Se ha montado una historia imaginaria en el Líbano que solo existía en su cabeza .


----------



## CesareLombroso (9 Oct 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Imagino que hezbolah habrá pasado de royuela. La historia que se montó Santiago royuela en Líbano . Típico de una persona enferma mental . Con brotes psicopaticos. Se puede decir que ha fracasado en el Líbano


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Oct 2022)

_






*Entrevista a José María Figaredo, Diputado de VOX*



*“Cuando entras en contacto con la España que madruga
sientes que te transmiten un gran apoyo” 











2.1 MILLONES DE EUROS EL CHAVALIN DE VOX*
*SI SEÑOR *





​


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (9 Oct 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Se puede decir que ha fracasado en el Líbano



No creo que haya fracasado.

Con estos antecedentes será prácticamente inimputable en España. O como mucho tendrá una pena sin ingreso en prisión.

Aunque de la logia del 33 te puedes esperar cualquier cosa.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Oct 2022)

Acodap/3064 5.2K viewsOct 8 at 13:48 CUENTAS DE VOX PARAISOS FISCALES 













VOXEMITAS AHORA MISMO ​


----------



## Kenthomi (9 Oct 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Esta respuesta del señor Gestoso va a ser épica
> 
> Como puede decir eso?
> A caso no conoce el poder de los topos cabreados?
> ...



Es juicio público?? En qué fecha y hora está programado el juicio?


----------



## Kill33r (9 Oct 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> No se trata de tener pelotas o no. Se ha montado una historia imaginaria en el Líbano que solo existía en su cabeza .



Para historia de Netflix el laberinto de juez Gadea, no ve la salida digna aunque se lo han ordenado 

Jajajajajaja el que iba a encerrar a todos los royuela y asociados, en septiembre, resulta que está atrapado con la udef con el director nuevo también denunciado ante la AEAT
El CNI no va de farol, y da lo que promete 

HDLGP vais a ir cayendo todos


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (9 Oct 2022)

De enfermos mentales sin dinero.

Pero como dije, el 33 tiene poder ilimitado.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Oct 2022)

ACODAP ya esta mencionando que DIPUTADOS DE VOX (algunos) son los que tendrian cuentas en Paraisos Fiscales. Aqui 3 . Colecionalos todos


Vox también tiene “agraciados” con presuntas cuentas en paraísos fiscales e insulta a denunciantes. 442 visualizaciones 8 oct 2022 Esto es un no parar y la información sigue saliendo a borbotones, sin dejar, de momento, títere con cabeza. Según información procedente del canal de...




www.burbuja.info






​

 * IVAN DOMENECH GOSALBEZ  *hace 14 horas (editado)

 josé maría figaredo álvarez-sala es sobrino de Rodrigo Rato?














​
 *Enrique Ruiz  *hace 13 horas
 Efectivamente así es






​
   *jose manuel perez* hace 15 horas

 A la cárcel todos.. Donde están los jueces independientes???




SI BIEN ES CIERTO QUE NADA TIENE QUE VER LAS QUE MONTE SU TIO RODRIGO ROTO
SI QUE PUEDE SER QUE : EL HECHO DE QUE LE SALGAN CUENTAS... Y DE SER CIERTAS ESTAS CUENTAS.
QUE INDIQUEN EL GRADO DE FACILIDAD CON QUE CAPTAN DINERO SUCIO O NO LO DECLARAN LOS QUE ENTRAN EN POLITICA

En su respuesta, *Figaredo ha calificado de “innecesario” esa mención a su familia* y *ha subrayado que resulta incoherente hacerle pagar por los “errores”* *de su tío *y en cambio querer que el Estado se apropie de parte de la herencia de sus padres con el impuesto de sucesiones. “*Quiere que pague por la herencia de mis padres y también por los errores de mis antepasados”,* ha asegurado

La diputada de Vox, Macarena Olona defendió también a su compañero desde la tribuna, antes de comenzar a explicar una moción que habían presentado al Ministro del Interior. Olona recriminó a la bancada del PSOE que “Cuando un diputado hace uso de la palabra la respuesta de un ministro no puede consistir en un ataque personal, haciendo responsable a una persona de las actuaciones de un familiar. Se habrá visto mayor indignidad. Cuando hay argumentos no se necesitan los insultos”, lo que hizo que el presidente del Congreso pidiera a la diputada de Vox que dejara el tema y se atuviera a la cuestión de la moción que iba a defender.​


> Ministra @Haciendagob, tengo algo que decirle: pic.twitter.com/jsJ9Omm4lv
> — Macarena Olona (@Macarena_Olona) April 21, 2021​




_______________________________________________________

_TIENE UN PUTO DE ENCARNACION DE MISMO LUCIFER 
yo que quedo tranquilo si sus unicas fechorias han contenido en pillar 2 milloncines de euros mientras se le contenga ahi como con un contra hechizo_



​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Oct 2022)

Noto a los cms y fanboys del foro DESTRUIDOS. Ya no les queda NI VOX desde que ayer salieron las (P) Cuentas de 3 de VOX. ¿ estais bien?




Anni are you ok ?

are you ok ? anni

ahora estais en la fase de NEGACION haciendo como que no lo veis.
ignorandolo
por de que a ada comentario de VOX que hagais, se os ponga lo de las cuentas. a ver que haceis.

¿reconocer que sois unos corruptos y os da igual a corrupacion igual que al rojerio social comunistoide mientras que sean " de los vuestros"?

masivamente





__





Noto a los cms y fanboys del foro DESTRUIDOS. Ya no les queda NI VOX desde que ayer salieron las (P) Cuentas de 3 de VOX. ¿ estais bien?


Noto a los cms y fanboys del foro DESTRUIDOS. Ya no les queda NI VOX desde que ayer salieron las (P) Cuentas de 3 de VOX. ¿ estais bien? Anni are you ok ? are you ok ? anni ahora estais en la fase de NEGACION haciendo como que no lo veis. ignorandolo por de que a ada comentario de VOX que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Oct 2022)

¿Debe la gente sin hijos pagar menos impuestos?


En la práctica, estáis defendiendo la misma idea que las sociedades primitivas; tener 10 hijos para que sean tu Seguridad Social. ¿Y esto tiene que ser así para siempre y para nada? ¿No veis que sois anacrónicos? El moderno… Tienes a China que ha basado su crecimiento en llevar la mano de...




www.burbuja.info






_pero si nadie paga impuestos .... excepto vostros pringaos_



*





Luis Gestoso ( Vox Murcia)* *Sueldo Anual 86.024,96 € *











*total en su colchoncin de las Islas Seychelles : **1.65 milloncentes extras *

Vocal de la Comisión de Interior
Vocal de la Comisión de Agricultura, Pesca y Alimentación
Portavoz de la Comisión de Transición Ecológica y Reto Demográfico
Vocal de la Comisión sobre Seguridad Vial




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Oct 2022)

NADA NUEVO PERO EXPLICADO DE OTRA FORMA

*PASEANDO DESDE LA SALA 6 HASTA LA UDEF *

1110 visualizaciones 9 oct 2022 COMENTAMOS EL AUTO EMITIDO POR EL JUEZ GADEA A LA UDEF

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Oct 2022)

Lesmes tira la toalla: dimite hoy “perdida toda esperanza” en la renovación del CGPJ


El presidente del Supremo y del Consejo anuncia su renuncia: “Mantenerme en esta responsabilidad solo serviría para convertirme en cómplice en una situación que aborrezco y que es inaceptable”




www.larazon.es







Turilly dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado si, supuestamente, existe separación de poderes como pilar del sistema, que cojones pintan políticos en la composición de tribunales de justicia. Debe ser q soy cortico...




























_* << If Only You Knew How Bad Things Really Are >>





*_
*Lesmes tira la toalla: dimite mañana “perdida toda esperanza” en la renovación del CGPJ
El presidente del Supremo y del Consejo anuncia su renuncia: “Mantenerme en esta responsabilidad solo serviría para convertirme en cómplice en una situación que aborrezco y que es inaceptable”*
Ricardo Coarasa@ricardocoarasa
Creada09-10-2022 | 20:33 HÚltima actualización09-10-2022 | 21:51 H





__





Ultima Hora Dimite Lesmes como presidente del Tribunal Supremo y como presidente del CGPJ.


Pues eso. Antonio ha citado mañana a Frijolito en Moncloa. https://www.larazon.es/espana/20221009/ylv6jeon6ffzxavhhksq4mg2aq.html




www.burbuja.info





​


----------



## elnota (9 Oct 2022)

Min 8:50 , igual es el forero de los 50 pavos ....


----------



## Eurostreamuno (10 Oct 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> NADA NUEVO PERO EXPLICADO DE OTRA FORMA
> 
> *PASEANDO DESDE LA SALA 6 HASTA LA UDEF *
> 
> ...



9-10-22
Expediente 1138

Con fecha 7-19-22, AR y JMG presentan denuncia ante la AEAT contra:
1) Fernando Alonso Avilés, actualmente jefe de la UDEF, por poseer 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno, en total 1.000.000, aperturados en marzo de 2021, en el Banco RBC de Jersey.
2) José Luis Olivera Serrano, comisario que ocupó los cargos de jefe de la UDEV (2003-2005), jefe de la UDEF (2006-2011) y jefe del CITCO (2012-2016), al frente de las principales áreas de investigación de las fuerzas de seguridad españolas, por la posesión de una c/c, con un saldo a 6-6-22, de 2.255.300 €, abierta en el Novo Banco de Luxemburgo en junio de 2021.

"PASEANDO DESDE LA SALA 6 HASTA LA UDEF"


----------



## Eurostreamuno (10 Oct 2022)

10-10-22
Denuncias presentadas contra Carlos Lesmes Serrano por la constitución de 170 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (en total 17.000.000 €) en el STANDARD BANK ISLE OF MAN:

1) Por Alberto Royuela y Juan Martínez Grasa,
ante la AEAT, con fecha 16-5-22, número Expediente 1045.

2) Por Fernando Presencia y ACODAP:
-Ante la Comisaría de la Policía Nacional de Talavera de la Reina, con fecha 18-5-22.
-Ante la Fiscalía Europea, con fecha 6-9-22.









¡Carlos Lesmes será detenido en breve!


El juez Presencia denuncia en comisaría al presidente del Supremo: "Pillado con 17 Millones de euros en un paraíso fiscal"




www.acodap.com





"DIRECTO CON EL JUEZ FERNANDO PRESENCIA. LAS CUENTAS DE CARLOS LESMES Y LA POLÉMICA MINISTRA ROBLES"


----------



## workforfood (10 Oct 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> 10-10-22
> Denuncias presentadas contra Carlos Lesmes Serrano por la constitución de 170 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (en total 17.000.000 €) en el STANDARD BANK ISLE OF MAN:
> 
> 1) Por Alberto Royuela y Juan Martínez Grasa,
> ...



Del 31 de Mayo eso ya fue todo desestimado.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Oct 2022)

t.me/acodap/3081 Oct 10 at 13:51


*Bye, bye, Lesmes, que tanta paz lleves…*
Oct 10, 2022 | Notas de prensa








Bye, bye, Lesmes, que tanta paz lleves…

*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*



Como la manipulación de los grandes medios de comunicación y el silencio que mantienen es tan vergonzoso, ninguno de ellos hará mención alguna a que la dimisión de Lesmes, como presidente del Tribunal Supremo y del Consejo General del Poder Judicial y en pleno domingo, la llevaba anunciando ACODAP, la asociación que preside el juez Fernando Presencia, desde hace meses.

Y tampoco puede sorprender a todo aquel que haya estado siguiendo nuestras noticias y nuestras denuncias porque, con la enorme cantidad de dinero que, presuntamente, tendría el dimitido en paraísos fiscales, el asunto de su permanencia en el puesto era insostenible.

Llegados a este punto, esos grandes medios harán la interpretación de esa dimisión a su estricta conveniencia política, cuando la realidad nada tiene que ver con ideologías.

Ahora tendremos que estar todos muy vigilantes de los siguientes movimientos políticos y ver los nombramientos que se realizan tanto en el Tribunal Supremo, como en el Tribunal Constitucional. Es importante recordar que en el Constitucional está un tal Cándido Conde Pumpido y puede tener posibilidades de ser presidente, y ese tiene unos antecedentes aún peores que los de Lesmes.​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Oct 2022)

Oct 10 at 12:07

un poco grandilocuentes los titulares del redactor de noticias de ACODAP. pero bueno. cosa suya








C.G.P.J - En Portada


En Portada




www.poderjudicial.es






​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Oct 2022)

*Parte oficial de guerra nº 25. 
*
*Vox, ¿tú también, hijo mío?*
Artículo escrito por Galo Dabouza Diestro10 octubre, 2022


Parte oficial de guerra de 10/10/2022. Tercer año triunfal.
Con el mismo estupor que vio Julio César, aquel aciago idus de marzo, a su hijo putativo Bruto entre sus asesinos, verán muchos españoles a los muchachos de Vox en la lista de los políticos venales (perdón por la redundancia).
Así ha salido divulgado en los canales de Alberto Royuela Samit (1) y ACODAP (2).​
Los hinchas del equipo, como no podía ser de otra manera, ya se han lanzado a la yugular de los que han difundido la información, en lugar de hacerlo, como haría una persona sensata, a la de quien los ha estafado miserablemente.
Tal cual lo ocurrido con las vacunas.
Parece que el ganado lanar no conoce otra manera de comportarse.

Lo sorprendente es que, a estas alturas, alguien se sorprenda de ver a los políticos de cualquier color metidos en estos berenjenales.
Y esto nos lleva a la siguiente reflexión sobre las ideas políticas de los españoles.
Por un lado tenemos a los que llevan el logotipo PPSOE tatuado en la frente. Suponiéndoles un mínimo de neuronas funcionales, habremos de pensar que no votan a su partido con ilusión de que gobierne, habida cuenta de su corrupción, sino, más bien, con la esperanza de que no gobierne “el enemigo”. Así se formaron en España los dos bandos de nuestra guerra civil, no por afinidad, sino por aversión. Para estos no hay terapia posible, salvo una vacunación urgente.
Luego tenemos a los desencantados del PPSOE, pero que aún confían en que el sistema puede cambiarse desde dentro (habelos, haylos), que últimamente se han alistado con PodeVox, que para eso se inventó.
Para estos, algunas veces, un jarro de agua fría tiene efectos terapéuticos. Y a esto se dedican los investigadores y divulgadores de corrupción.
A los hinchas de Vox les hacía mucha ilusión cuando veían información sobre la corrupción de políticos de otras facciones. No se preguntaban lo básico ¿por qué Vox no usa esa información?
Ahora tienen la respuesta, si la quieren ver. Y también a otras preguntas incómodas, como su apoyo a las mascarillas, las vacunas, Zelenski, el pucherazo electoral y otros (3 y 4).
Y aquí no cabe la *presunción legal de inocencia*. Esa sirve para que no vayan a la cárcel hasta que no se demuestre su culpabilidad, y está muy bien. Pero aquí lo que se aplica es la *presunción moral de culpabilidad*, compatible con la anterior, que significa que, mientras no se investigue, el olor a podrido es auténtico. No es un engaño de la pituitaria.
Porque la característica esencial de la corrupción es que es sistémica, es decir, abarca a todo el sistema, incluyendo muy especialmente a los resortes especialmente destinados a evitarla. De modo que cuando vemos esos resortes oxidados, no significa que no haya corrupción. Al contrario. Lo que vemos es que se ha extendido más de lo deseable.
De los hechos conocidos y nunca desmentidos con investigaciones limpias (no valen declaraciones huecas de “honradez” y “dignidad”), podemos suponer que a cada senador y diputado, ya sea nacional o autonómico, junto con el acta, se le entrega el resguardo de una jugosa cuenta en el extranjero. Los más avispados lo ponen pronto a nombre de un cuñado, y por eso muchos no son descubiertos. El resto van saliendo poco a poco.
Y nosotros vamos despertando en la misma medida.
Tomen nota los hinchas. Agarrarse a un partido político de los que tienen representación a día de hoy, es como el náufrago que se agarre al ancla del barco que se hunde.
_Requiescat in pace_.


ACODAP (CANAL OFICIAL)
https://www.eldiestro.es/wp-content/uploads/2022/01/Vox-Lacayo-de-S0r0s.pdf
https://www.eldiestro.es/2022/03/san-zelenski-vox-soros-y-otros-detritus


----------



## Pura Sangre (11 Oct 2022)

en Canarias destapan la infiltración de la masoneria en el ggobierno socialista






Denuncian que miembros del Gobierno de Ángel Víctor Torres pertenecen a una logia masónica


Una logia masónica de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, advierte que ‘existe una red interna en la masonería canaria que utiliza su influencia para colocar a algunos de sus miembros en cargos públicos del gobierno socialista del presidente Ángel Víctor Torres’. El Cierre Digital accede en exclusiva a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Oct 2022)

este esquizofrenico quien es?

Joder confirma que todos los youtubers vinculados al caso son dementes


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Oct 2022)

elnota dijo:


> Min 8:50 , igual es el forero de los 50 pavos ....




es tu chapero habitual mariconson o tu compi de la egb en educacion especial


----------



## Minoton (11 Oct 2022)

Se estreno ya el documental que anunciaba por aqui un fulano? o era humo como todo este todo asunto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Oct 2022)

ME GUSTA MAS MI VERSION
20 Ago 2022


> ponia este poema como invocacion psicomagica
> el video o el poema no lo relaciono trata sobre el expediente royuela
> si no sobre el ESPIRITU QUE ANIMA a todo aquel que busca acabar para siempre con corrupcion







*Ellos CREYERON que un león podía ser dominado*
_*Que un león podía ser despojado de su coraje
Que el propio león aprendería a arrodillarse
Que a un león no le importaría incluso si su línea muriera
Que el propio león aceptaría un trato así*_
*Al final....los que pensaro asi ....


se engañaron a sí mismos*

20 Ago 2022

↓



11 oct 2022, 01:43



https://truthsocial.com/users/realDonaldTrump/statuses/109146629067309078



1:17 t.me/QWO17/43532 1.2K viewsAN0N, Oct 11 at 02:34









elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> AL JUZGADO CENTRAL DE INSTRUCCIÓN NÚM. 6
> DE MADRID
> NIG: 28079 27 2 2022 0001528
> DILIGENCIAS PREVIAS PROC. ABREVIADO 50 /2022
> ...


----------



## Eurostreamuno (11 Oct 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Del 31 de Mayo eso ya fue todo desestimado.



5-10-22
Gadea ya ha decidido que la documentación económica y bancaria aportada por el Juez Presencia y demás imputados es falsa y requiere a la UDEF para que apuntale esta decisión. O sea que ya se sabe cuál va a ser el futuro de toda la información y certificados sobre depósitos bancarios en paraísos fiscales, van a concluir que todo es falso basándose en meras suposiciones y, por supuesto, sin instar a los Bancos que digan si la información es verdadera o falsa. Con ésto darán carpetazo al tema de las cuentas bancarias en paraísos fiscales y, presumiblemente los imputados resultaran condenados. Ojalá me equivoque.









Así no Gadea que se te ve el plumero


Gadea lo va entendiendo, admite a trámite la resolución de recusación por parte de los investigados. y dicta otra resolución en la que, dirigiéndose a la UDEF, ordena que se investigue el “carácter falsario” de las denuncias presentadas por ACODAP




www.acodap.org





Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

Bye, bye, #Lesmes, que tanta paz lleves…‼ ​

11 oct 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

Como la manipulación de los grandes medios de comunicación y el silencio que mantienen es tan vergonzoso, ninguno de ellos hará mención alguna a que la dimisión de Lesmes, como presidente del Tribunal Supremo y del Consejo General del Poder Judicial y en pleno domingo, la llevaba anunciando ACODAP, la asociación que preside el juez Fernando Presencia, desde hace meses.

Y tampoco puede sorprender a todo aquel que haya estado siguiendo nuestras noticias y nuestras denuncias porque, con la enorme cantidad de dinero que, presuntamente, tendría el dimitido en paraísos fiscales, el asunto de su permanencia en el puesto era insostenible.

Llegados a este punto, esos grandes medios harán la interpretación de esa dimisión a su estricta conveniencia política, cuando la realidad nada tiene que ver con ideologías.

Ahora tendremos que estar todos muy vigilantes de los siguientes movimientos políticos y ver los nombramientos que se realizan tanto en el Tribunal Supremo, como en el Tribunal Constitucional. Es importante recordar que en el Constitucional está un tal Cándido Conde Pumpido y puede tener posibilidades de ser presidente, y ese tiene unos antecedentes aún peores que los de Lesmes.

✅Leer en:

https://www.acodap.org/bye-bye-lesmes...

Utilizando el navegador ⭕Ópera se puede acceder directamente a la web y buzón de denuncias de ACODAP.

OTROS MODOS:
Cómo acceder a la web de ACODAP en dos pasos:

1- Instalar Tor Browser desde el Store correspondiente.
2- Una vez instalado, en la barra de dirección poner www.acodap.org
¡Listo!

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

Canal Juez Presencia: https://t.me/JuezFernandoPresenciaCrespo

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

Una ministra, una alcaldesa y su marido, y tres diputados, todos ellos de Podemos, también con cuentas en paraísos fiscales
Oct 11, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

Viendo toda la documentación que está saliendo a la luz de políticos y jueces, *en ACODAP*, la asociación que preside el juez Fernando Presencia, ya empezamos a creer que sería mucho más fácil ir sacando la información de quien está limpio dentro de estas profesiones y dar por descontado que el resto es titular de alguna cuenta en un paraíso fiscal.

Ya* estábamos acostumbrados a políticos del PP y PSOE*, el otro día *nos sorprendimos al encontrar políticos de Vox* *y ahora* nos volvemos a sorprender puesto que aparecen *políticos de Podemos*, o franquicias, como titulares de cuentas en paraísos fiscales.

En esta ocasión, los nombres que salen en esas cuentas son los de una ministra, una alcaldesa, su marido y varios diputados del partido.

La lista y los titulares de las mismas es la siguiente:

*Antonio Gómez-Reino Varela* (Diputado de Podemos): 10 depósitos de 100.000 euros cada uno (1.000.000 de euros).

*Juan Antonio López de Uralde Garmendia* (Diputado de Podemos): 9 depósitos de 150.000 euros cada uno (1.350.000 euros).

*Gerardo Pisarello Prados* (Diputado de Podemos): 10 depósitos de 100.000 euros cada uno (1.000.000 de euros)

*Ione Belarra Urteaga* (Ministra de Asuntos Sociales y Agenda 2030): 10 depósitos de 50.000 euros cada uno (500.000 euros).

*Ada Colau Ballano* (Alcaldesa de Barcelona): 6 depósitos de 125.000 euros cada uno (750.000 euros); y su marido, Adrián Alemany Salafranca (Observatori de Drets Econòmics, Socials i Culturals, esposo de Ada Colau): 6 depósitos de 125.000 euros cada uno (750.000 euros).

Descargar denuncia AEAT Belarra y Colau [11.06 MB]


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Oct 2022)

mi remix



ciberecovero dijo:


> _



[










¡


Una ministra, una alcaldesa y su marido, y tres diputados, todos ellos de Podemos, también con cuentas en paraísos fiscales
Oct 11, 2022 | Notas de prensa











*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*

Viendo toda la documentación que está saliendo a la luz de políticos y jueces, *en ACODAP*, la asociación que preside el juez Fernando Presencia, ya empezamos a creer que sería mucho más fácil ir sacando la información de quien está limpio dentro de estas profesiones y dar por descontado que el resto es titular de alguna cuenta en un paraíso fiscal.

Ya* estábamos acostumbrados a políticos del PP y PSOE*, el otro día *nos sorprendimos al encontrar políticos de Vox* *y ahora* nos volvemos a sorprender puesto que aparecen *políticos de Podemos*, o franquicias, como titulares de cuentas en paraísos fiscales.

En esta ocasión, los nombres que salen en esas cuentas son los de una ministra, una alcaldesa, su marido y varios diputados del partido.

La lista y los titulares de las mismas es la siguiente:





*Antonio Gómez-Reino Varela* (Diputado de Podemos): 10 depósitos de 100.000 euros cada uno (1.000.000 de euros).

*Juan Antonio López de Uralde Garmendia* (Diputado de Podemos): 9 depósitos de 150.000 euros cada uno (1.350.000 euros).

*Gerardo Pisarello Prados* (Diputado de Podemos): 10 depósitos de 100.000 euros cada uno (1.000.000 de euros)

*Ione Belarra Urteaga (**Ministra** de Asuntos Sociales y Agenda 2030): 10 depósitos de 50.000 euros cada uno (**500.000 **euros).

Ada Colau Ballano* (Alcaldesa de Barcelona): 6 depósitos de 125.000 euros cada uno (750.000 euros); y su marido, Adrián Alemany Salafranca (Observatori de Drets Econòmics, Socials i Culturals, esposo de Ada Colau): 6 depósitos de 125.000 euros cada uno (750.000 euros).






__





VLTRA BRVTAL : Ayer VOX hoy PODEMOS | ACODAP publica cuentas en parisos Fiscales de PODEMOS | Ada Colau y marido | Ione Bellara una MINISTRA !!


_ [ ¡ Una ministra, una alcaldesa y su marido, y tres diputados, todos ellos de Podemos, también con cuentas en paraísos fiscales Oct 11, 2022 | Notas de prensa Nota de Prensa de ACODAP Viendo toda la documentación que está saliendo a la luz de políticos y jueces, en ACODAP...




www.burbuja.info









__





oie. dejad de LLORAR con los de los temas de GENERO.. cuando que han salido presuntas cuentas de DINERO NEGRO de la IONE BELARRE ministra de GENARISMO


oie. dejad de LLORAR con los de los temas de GENERO.. cuando que han salido presuntas cuentas de DINERO NEGRO de la IONE BELARRE ministra de GENARISMO y no haceis ni el pvto huevo para TERMINAR su figura politca y sus politicas por PRESUNTA CORRUPTA sois unas lloronas con sobredosis de...




www.burbuja.info







Descargar denuncia AEAT Belarra y Colau [11.06 MB]​


----------



## Uritorco (12 Oct 2022)

Lo último que han subido. Más dinerín.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Oct 2022)

REPASO DE LOS ROYUELA
DE POLITICOS A LOS QUE SOSPECHOSAMENTE LES TOCA LA LOTERIA EN PLAN FABRA
ESPECIAL PNV Y PAIS VASCO



*recargando redpills *












Íñigo Barandiaran Benito - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Información personal​
Diputado en las Cortes Generales
por Guipúzcoa
 Actualmente en el cargo​Íñigo Barandiaran Benito​ 

* Sueldo Anual * *86.024,96 € *​​Desde el 4 de enero de 2016​












Íñigo Barandiaran Benito - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org












Nuestro Equipo Iñigo Barandiaran Benito


<p class="simentradilla">Iñigo Barandiaran Benito es diputado en el Congreso por Gipuzkoa desde la XI legislatura (2015) donde es titular en ...




congreso.eaj-pnv.eus





*Iñigo Barandiaran Benito*

Iñigo Barandiaran Benito es diputado en el Congreso por Gipuzkoa desde la XI legislatura (2015) donde es titular en las Comisiones de Transportes, Movilidad y Agenda Urbana; Pacto de Toledo; Trabajo, Inclusión, Seguridad Social y Migraciones; Derechos Sociales y Políticas Integrales de la Discapacidad; Derechos de la Infancia y Adolescencia.

Donostiarra “de la Parte Vieja”, Barandiaran nació en una familia de conocido compromiso en ambientes euskaltzales y de actividad política en tiempos de clandestinidad.
Ha ejercido como letrado del Departamento de Trabajo y de los servicios Jurídicos Centrales del Gobierno Vasco, ha pertenecido al Consejo asesor del IVAP, ha sido asesor jurídico del Consejero de Interior y ha participado en el Consejo de Asistencia Jurídica Gratuita de Gipuzkoa.
Barandiaran ha sido también promotor de iniciativas como la asociación cultural Alde Zaharreko Kaskarin elkartea, y ha participado en otras como la tamborrada Lurgorri, Zubi Gain o Caldereros. Amante del viaje, el deporte y la cultura, ha practicado todo tipo de deportes.​


----------



## machotafea (12 Oct 2022)

La existencia de este hilo mismo es el reflejo del retraso mental reinante en este apestoso foro


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Oct 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
Una ministra, una alcaldesa, su marido, y tres diputados, 
todos ellos de Podemos, con cuentas en PF.​

12 oct 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

Viendo toda la documentación que está saliendo a la luz de políticos y jueces, en ACODAP, la asociación que preside el juez Fernando Presencia, ya empezamos a creer que sería mucho más fácil ir sacando la información de quien está limpio dentro de estas profesiones y dar por descontado que el resto es titular de alguna cuenta en un paraíso fiscal.

Ya estábamos acostumbrados a políticos del PP y PSOE, el otro día nos sorprendimos al encontrar políticos de Vox y ahora nos volvemos a sorprender puesto que aparecen políticos de Podemos, o franquicias, como titulares de cuentas en paraísos fiscales.

En esta ocasión, los nombres que salen en esas cuentas son los de una ministra, una alcaldesa, su marido y varios diputados del partido.

La lista y los titulares de las mismas es la siguiente:
Antonio Gómez-Reino Varela (Diputado de Podemos): 10 depósitos de 100.000 euros cada uno (1.000.000 de euros).
Juan Antonio López de Uralde Garmendia (Diputado de Podemos): 9 depósitos de 150.000 euros cada uno (1.350.000 euros).
Gerardo Pisarello Prados (Diputado de Podemos): 10 depósitos de 100.000 euros cada uno (1.000.000 de euros)
Ione Belarra Urteaga (Ministra de Asuntos Sociales y Agenda 2030): 10 depósitos de 50.000 euros cada uno (500.000 euros).
Ada Colau Ballano (Alcaldesa de Barcelona): 6 depósitos de 125.000 euros cada uno (750.000 euros); y su marido, Adrián Alemany Salafranca (Observatori de Drets Econòmics, Socials i Culturals, esposo de Ada Colau): 6 depósitos de 125.000 euros cada uno (750.000 euros).

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

Canal Juez Presencia: https://t.me/JuezFernandoPresenciaCrespo

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Oct 2022)

Conde-Pumpido, el magistrado “estrella” del Tribunal Constitucional, sospechoso de corrupción
Oct 13, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

Tres magistrados del Tribunal Supremo se habrían dejado sobornar para cambiar el curso de la sentencia de los GAL, dejando fuera de la causa a Felipe González. Unas cartas recuperadas de un procedimiento judicial ya archivado podrían descubrirlo y acreditarlo.

ACODAP, la Asociación contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública liderada por el ex juez decano de Talavera de la Reina, Fernando Presencia, ha formulado denuncia ante el CGPJ contra el actual magistrado del Tribunal Constitucional, Cándido Conde-Pumpido Tourón, por hechos ocurridos en el año 1996 cuando acababa de ser nombrado Magistrado de la Sala de lo Penal del Tribunal Supremo.

La denuncia presentada ante el máximo órgano de gobierno de los jueces hace alusión a unas cartas nunca cuestionadas recuperadas del expediente de un procedimiento judicial archivado hace más de 13 años. Las misivas podrían acreditar que tres magistrados del Tribunal Supremo se habrían dejado sobornar para cambiar el curso de la sentencia de los GAL, dejando fuera del procedimiento al que fuera entonces presidente del Gobierno de España, Felipe González Márquez.

De acuerdo con un documento que se acompaña a la denuncia, Conde-Pumpido habría dirigido en octubre de 1996 una carta al entonces presidente del Gobierno en la que, a continuación de las alabanzas de cortesía, le anticiparía en privado que no tenía que comparecer como imputado en el juicio sobre la utilización de los fondos reservados en la guerra sucia contra ETA.

Esa misma carta habría servido al entonces magistrado del Tribunal Supremo para comunicarle a Felipe González que aceptaba la cantidad que se le había hecho llegar a través de un intermediario. En ella se lee: “Estoy de acuerdo con la oferta que me pasó su contacto”, prosigue la carta atribuida a Conde-Pumpido. Aunque advierte que esa cantidad “tendrá que hacerla extensiva a otros 2 miembros de los 10 que acordarán que el próximo día 4 de noviembre no se le cite (ni siquiera) en calidad de testigo”.

En el texto se esmera por eludir cualquier duda sobre el importe al que debía ascender lo que parece un soborno en toda regla. Conde-Pumpido aclararía: “habrá que multiplicar por tres la cantidad acordada para mi persona, pues seremos 3 y no 1 los magistrados que, con nuestro voto, inclinaremos definitivamente la balanza a su favor”.

Igualmente se aseguraría de que el pago de la dádiva se realizara correctamente, sin lugar a dudas: “Sabe donde tiene que depositarme la cantidad acordada” habría dicho el magistrado en el escrito, y le volvería a insistir al entonces presidente del Gobierno que esa cantidad “ha de multiplicarla por tres”.

El contenido de la carta insiste lo indecible, en abrumador exceso, en el pago de la cantidad destinada a lo que sería el soborno y aclararía el magistrado que él personalmente se encargaría “de hacérsela llegar a los otros dos magistrados”, a los que en ningún caso identifica.

En esta carta atribuida a Conde-Pumpido no se obvia la existencia de daños colaterales. “No correrán la misma suerte los mencionados Barrionuevo, Vera y demás encausados, quienes, para que Vd. pueda eludir su comparecencia como imputado deberán -de acuerdo con pactado (sic)- ser condenados a penas ejemplarizantes”, le recordaría a Felipe González el magistrado.

Este documento forma parte del expediente judicial numerado como Recurso 20206/2006 de la Sala 2ª del Tribunal Supremo, incoado como consecuencia de una querella interpuesta contra el entonces fiscal jefe Superior de Cataluña, José María Mena Álvarez, al que se le acusaba de haber organizado una presunta trama mafiosa para la comisión de multitud de delitos, y entre ellos supuestamente un elevado número de asesinatos.

Según el querellante, la carta dirigida a González habría sido utilizada por el fiscal jefe de Cataluña para extorsionar al que en ese momento era el fiscal general del Estado, precisamente Conde-Pumpido, para que obstaculizara cualquier investigación que pudieran haber emprendido los magistrados del Tribunal Supremo.

En el documento, que es fotocopia de la carta, aparece manuscrito y firmado en su margen superior un texto, que se atribuye por el querellante a Mena, donde se indica lo siguiente: “Cándido, esta es la carta de que te hablé y que conoces a la perfección. No me obligues a utilizarla en tu contra. Ayúdame a deshacerme de (el querellante) y te compensaré”.

Meses después José María Mena se jubilaría, facilitando de este modo el archivo de la querella por la pérdida de aforamiento del principal querellado.

El auto de inadmisión a trámite de la querella, que se acordó nueve meses después de su formulación y tras la práctica de diligencias de investigación, no cuestionó ninguno de los documentos que fueron incorporados a las actuaciones.

Como señala ACODAP en su denuncia dirigida al máximo órgano de gobierno de los jueces, la Directiva (UE) 2019/1024 de 20 de junio de 2019 relativa a los datos abiertos y la reutilización de la información del sector público, contempla como derecho fundamental de los ciudadanos de la Unión el acceso a los documentos incorporados a cualquier archivo público de los juzgados y tribunales.

La asociación denunciante pide investigar estas cartas atribuidas a Conde-Pumpido, pues “de comprobarse que son auténticas, revelarían un caso gravísimo de corrupción judicial, como sería el hecho de que tres magistrados del Tribunal Supremo se habrían dejado sobornar para cambiar el curso de la sentencia de los GAL, dejando fuera del procedimiento a Felipe González”.

“Y más allá de la responsabilidad penal de estos nuevos hechos -sigue diciendo la denuncia de ACODAP- la investigación de aquellos documentos podría poner en cuestión la validez de los criterios que sin embargo ha utilizado el propio Tribunal Supremo, desde hace ya casi veinte años, para justificar en España la persecución a la que, de manera constante y sin tregua, han sido sometidos los denunciantes de corrupción”.

Conde Pumpido, ponente de la conocidísima y polémica STS 2ª 192/2001, llegó a escribir que “sólo la demostración de la veracidad de la imputación permitirá el amparo de esta causa de justificación (la exceptio veritatis del art. 207 del CP), pues de otro modo entra en juego la presunción de inocencia de los calumniados, que determina la falsedad de una imputación delictiva no acreditada”.

ACODAP advierte en su escrito que la doctrina contenida en esta sentencia es abiertamente ilegal, porque entiende que quien goza de la presunción de inocencia es el querellante, y no el querellado acusado por el delito de calumnias; cuando para el resto de los delitos el juego de la presunción de inocencia es justo el contrario. Quien debe de gozar de la presunción que concede este derecho es el acusado por el delito de calumnias, y nunca el querellante.

Desde la perspectiva que ofrecen ahora esas cartas “resultaría que Conde Pumpido habría prevaricado al redactar aquella sentencia, de la que podría haberse aprovechado él personalmente para ponerse a cubierto de futuras denuncias por corrupción”, continúa el escrito dirigido ahora al máximo órgano de gobierno de los jueces.

Por eso, se solicita en la denuncia que “sea el CGPJ quien solicite al Tribunal Supremo el expediente completo correspondiente al Recurso 20206/2006 tramitado en la Sala 2ª, todo ello para permitir la reutilización de los documentos que aparecen en el mismo de acuerdo con la Directiva (UE) 2019/1024 de 20 de junio de 2019, dando cuenta de ellos tanto a la fiscalía del Tribunal Supremo como a la asociación denunciante para el ejercicio de las acciones penales que resulten oportunas”.

ACODAP aclara que su denuncia se fundamenta en la Directiva (UE) 2019/1937 del Parlamento Europeo y del Consejo, de 23 de octubre de 2019, relativa a la protección de las personas que informen sobre infracciones del Derecho de la Unión, también conocidos con el término inglés de “whistleblowers” o denunciantes y alertadores de corrupción, que prohíbe las represalias.

*CARTA CONDE-PUMPIDO A FELIPE GONZALEZ*

*CARTA CONDE-PUMPIDO A FELIPE GONZALEZ [395.52 KB]*


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Oct 2022)

Rafael Mozo Muelas, sustituto de Lesmes en el CGPJ: distinta ideología, pero idénticos vicios
Oct 13, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

Por muchos cambios que se nos ofrezcan dentro de la administración de Justicia, en ACODAP, la asociación que preside el juez Fernando Presencia, damos por sentado que se cambian las caras, pero no los vicios de los protagonistas, que parecen ser los mismos por muy antagónicas que resulten ser sus ideologías.

Y ahora nos encontramos que tras la mucha presión que se ha ejercido desde nuestra asociación con las denuncias, por fin se sustituye a Carlos Lesmes como presidente del CGPJ y del Tribunal Supremo, pero, ¿con qué nos encontramos? Con que su sustituto, Rafael Mozo Muelas, aunque de izquierdas, al parecer tiene el mismo gusto que Lesmes por el dinero fácil.

Y es que tal y como hemos denunciado ante la Fiscalía Europea, Mozo Muelas es titular de 4 depósitos bancarios de 250.000 euros cada uno (1.000.000 de euros) en el Scotia Bank de Bahamas.

¿Qué cambia entonces con respecto a Lesmes? Que es de izquierdas y que tiene menos dinero en paraísos fiscales, que nosotros sepamos, pero en el fondo es todo lo mismo.


DENUNCIA AEAT RAFAEL MOZO MUELAS (CGPJ)


CARTA CONDE-PUMPIDO A FELIPE GONZALEZ [1.74 MB]


----------



## Uritorco (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## pocmoko (13 Oct 2022)

Políticos a los que les tocó la lotería coincidiendo con la plandemia (a ver si miran también otros gremios)


----------



## Kill33r (14 Oct 2022)

Buenos días 

He ido al concesionario Porsche por qué tenía una actualización pendiente 

Sabéis cómo amenazan a los clientes ahora para los impagos?

Telefonista :

O ingresa los 1800 de la reparación o avisamos al juez presencia para que le mire si tiene dinero sin tributar  

Es el nuevo método de presión, mejor que el cobrador del frac?


----------



## CesareLombroso (15 Oct 2022)

Otro liquidao por el CNI



Crecen las sospechas por la muerte de Albert Solà, hijo ilegítimo del rey: la cámara de seguridad del bar fue manipulada


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Oct 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
Conde-Pumpido, el magistrado “estrella” del 
Tribunal Constitucional, sospechoso de corrupción.‼​

14 oct 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

Tres magistrados del Tribunal Supremo se habrían dejado sobornar para cambiar el curso de la sentencia de los GAL, dejando fuera de la causa a Felipe González. Unas cartas recuperadas de un procedimiento judicial ya archivado podrían descubrirlo y acreditarlo…

✅Leer en:

https://www.acodap.org/bye-bye-lesmes...

Utilizando el navegador ⭕Ópera se puede acceder directamente a la web y buzón de denuncias de ACODAP.

OTROS MODOS:
Cómo acceder a la web de ACODAP en dos pasos:

1- Instalar Tor Browser desde el Store correspondiente.
2- Una vez instalado, en la barra de dirección poner www.acodap.org
¡Listo!

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

☑Colabora por solo 1€ al mes con ACODAP desde Teaming: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Oct 2022)

3 millones de visitas tiene el hilo, y la sociedad española y el 90% de los foreros como la vaca mirando al tren.


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
Rafael Mozo Muelas, sustituto de Lesmes en el 
CGPJ: distinta ideología, pero idénticos vicios.‼​

15 oct 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

Por muchos cambios que se nos ofrezcan dentro de la administración de Justicia, en ACODAP, la asociación que preside el juez Fernando Presencia, damos por sentado que se cambian las caras, pero no los vicios de los protagonistas, que parecen ser los mismos por muy antagónicas que resulten ser sus ideologías.

Y ahora nos encontramos que tras la mucha presión que se ha ejercido desde nuestra asociación con las denuncias, por fin se sustituye a Carlos Lesmes como presidente del CGPJ y del Tribunal Supremo, pero, ¿con qué nos encontramos? Con que su sustituto, Rafael Mozo Muelas, aunque de izquierdas, al parecer tiene el mismo gusto que Lesmes por el dinero fácil.

Y es que tal y como hemos denunciado ante la Fiscalía Europea, Mozo Muelas es titular de 4 depósitos bancarios de 250.000 dolares cada uno (1.000.000 de dolares) en el Scotia Bank de Bahamas.

¿Qué cambia entonces con respecto a Lesmes? Que es de izquierdas y que tiene menos dinero en paraísos fiscales, que nosotros sepamos, pero en el fondo es todo lo mismo.

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

☑Colabora por solo 1€ al mes con ACODAP desde Teaming: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 Oct 2022)

Cuando entalegan al golfo de Cacadap?


----------



## Descansa Hombre (16 Oct 2022)

-- Escucha voy a decirte una cosa que ''no quieren que sepas''.
-- ¿Quién te ha dicho esa cosa?
-- En realidad no puedo decírtelo.
-- ¿Por qué?
-- Porque ''no quieren que lo sepas''.


----------



## Bimb0 (16 Oct 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Cuando entalegan al golfo de Cacadap?



50€ macho


----------



## Kill33r (16 Oct 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Cuando entalegan al golfo de Cacadap?



Eres la rata más peluda al Cataluña separata style 

Todo el rencor del mundo por 5.300 pesetas de las de antes


Ahí te lo comas, tu gobierno este año va a gastar 190.000 millones de euros más de lo que ingresé, y serás feliz 

Le he ingresado la cuota de 30 euros mes a acodap y les he puesto, no devolváis los 50 euros a cesareCochambroso


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Oct 2022)

ALERTA DIGITAL : "es falso que los congresistas de VOX ... tengan cuentas en paraisos fiscales...." .... ME LO HA DICHO ELLA



* No es cierto que varios diputados del Grupo Parlamentario de VOX tengan cuentas en paraísos fiscales, como afirma el juez Presencia*










No es cierto que varios diputados del Grupo Parlamentario de VOX tengan cuentas en paraísos fiscales, como afirma el juez Presencia







www.alertadigital.com





AD.- Según el juez Fernando Presencia, presidente de una Asociación contra la Corrupción llamada ACODAP, presuntamente, varios diputados del Grupo Parlamentario de VOX tendrían cuentas en paraísos fiscales.
Álvaro Arteaga, quien colabora con dicha asociación, lo publicó en la red social de Twitter. No se hizo esperar la respuesta por parte de VOX, que contestó a la publicación, primero tachándola de falsa, y luego anunciando posibles medidas legales. Uno de los presuntos implicados, incluso, responde llamando “hijo de puta” al autor del escrito.

Algunos se preguntan por qué una actitud tan fuera de control ante una información calificada de falsa. No lo sabemos. 
Pero sí le damos a Vox el beneficio de la duda. 
Ellos han dicho que la noticia es falsa y para nosotros es imperio.







 Está fuera de toda discusión que el partido de Abascal representa todo un ejercicio de compromiso ético con la verdad y contra la mentira. Los hechos así lo acreditan. 

La mentira es a Vox lo que el autocontrol a Ortega Smith.

Así que nos basta con la palabra de Vox y reprobamos cualquier intento de menoscabar la solvencia moral de unos dirigentes que son un ejemplo de honestidad y desapego material. Para ellos no hay más fortuna que la de servir a España sin descanso, en horario de mañana, tarde y noche. ¿O acaso cabe imaginar a un patriota de Vox eludiendo el pago de impuestos a la Hacienda española? Imposible.
AD se suma así a los objetivos de los verificadores de información con el objetivo de combatir los bulos y la desinformación.​





ALERTA DIGITAL : "es falso que los congresistas de VOX ... tengan cuentas en paraisos fiscales...." .... ME LO HA DICHO ELLA


ALERTA DIGITAL : "es falso que los congresistas de VOX ... tengan cuentas en paraisos fiscales...." .... ME LO HA DICHO ELLA No es cierto que varios diputados del Grupo Parlamentario de VOX tengan cuentas en paraísos fiscales, como afirma el juez Presencia...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Oct 2022)

*¡BOMBA!el juez PRESENCIA descubre las cuentas millonarias en PARAÍSOS FISCALES de BELARRA y COLAU*
11.241 visualizaciones
Se estrenó hace 15 horas

#elmundoalrojo #juezpresencia #jesusangelrojo​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

Los sobornos en este país, se han convertido 
en la moneda habitual. No lo vamos a permitir.‼​

16 oct 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

☑Colabora por solo 1€ al mes con ACODAP desde Teaming: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Skull & Bones (17 Oct 2022)

Adelante, Difusion y pasemos a la Accion!!!


----------



## Skull & Bones (17 Oct 2022)

por eso luego declaran que no tienen nada ni en las cuentas.... todos con cuentas fuera, encima todos trabajando para españa, que deberia estar prohibido si eres funcionario o el gobierno.


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 Oct 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Eres la rata más peluda al Cataluña separata style
> 
> Todo el rencor del mundo por 5.300 pesetas de las de antes
> 
> ...




Tu no les pagas ni un montadito mort de fam


----------



## Alberto352 (17 Oct 2022)

Ya escuché sobre él hace mucho pero bueno este hilo está bien, ya me lo leeré


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Oct 2022)

*ACODAP UGT*
*tiene mas algunos sindicalistas que los politicos salidos hasta ahora *

SINIDICATOS FULL DOPADOS | COMPRADOS | DROGADISIMOS | MAS PASTA QUE MUCHOS POLITICOS
EN TORNO AL 1 MILLON DE EUROS DE EN CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES



CANDIDO MENDEZ DE UGT 

DE BOINA VERDE A APESABRADO
























ACODAP : hace una cata de Cuentas en Paraisos Fiscales a SINDICATOS : Candido Mendez de boina verde a apesesabrado con cts Islas Caiman


ACODAP UGT tiene mas algunos sindicalistas que los politicos salidos hasta ahora SINIDICATOS FULL DOPADOS | COMPRADOS | DROGADISIMOS | MAS PASTA QUE MUCHOS POLITICOS EN TORNO AL 1 MILLON DE EUROS DE EN CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES CANDIDO MENDEZ DE UGT DE BOINA VERDE A APESEBRADO...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Oct 2022)

COMISIARIOS DE LA POLICIA NACIONAL

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Oct 2022)

*CHANCHULLOS Y CUENTAS DE UGT ( PRESUNTAMENTE) *
*PANAMA *
lo que les gusta Panama todo el arco parlamentario


presuntas cuentas de sindicalistas en paraísos fiscales según denuncian los topos del #ExpedienteRoyuela​

*>>>* *Cándido Méndez Rodríguez,* ex secretario general de UGT: 2.200.000 dólares en la isla de man

_Ouh yeah _
​


*>>>* Antonio Armando Ferrer Sais, sindicalista de @UGT_Comunica y actual senador del @PSOE,
tendría 1.200.000 dólares en panamá

observerse el _"Rictus Panamensis" _que se les dibuja en la cara con una media sonrisa. a los que tiene cuentas ocultas en PANANA





*>>>* José Javier Cubillo García, sindicalista de @UGT_Comunica, tendría 1.050.000 dólares en las bahamas



*>>> Antonio Retamino Mejías, sindicalista de @UGT_Comunica, me ha parecido contar 6 depósitos de 150.000 euros en liechtenstein




>>> María Cardeñosa Peñas, responsable de finanzas de @CCOO, tendría 1.738.226 dólares en Irlanda




>>> Agustín Martín Martínez @Agmartinccoo, secretario de organización y extensión sindical de @CCOO, tendría 1.772.197 dólares en luxemburgo



>>> María Cruz Vicente Peralta @MariCruzCCOO, secretaria de acción sindical y empleo de @CCOO, tendría 1.034.280 dólares en luxemburgo



>>> Carlos Gutiérrez Calderón @AlixDeRojas, secretario de estudios y formación sindical de @CCOO, tendría 1.620.043 dólares en panamá



>>> Empar Pablo Martínez @emparpm, secretaria de comunicación de @CCOO, tendría 847.284 euros en andorra



>>> Juan Carlos Fernández Moreno, sindicalista de @CCOO, tendría, según he podido contar, seis depósitos de 150.000 dólares en panamá*
​






ACODAP : hace una cata de Cuentas en Paraisos Fiscales a SINDICATOS : Candido Mendez de boina verde a apesesabrado con cts Islas Caiman


ACODAP UGT tiene mas algunos sindicalistas que los politicos salidos hasta ahora SINIDICATOS FULL DOPADOS | COMPRADOS | DROGADISIMOS | MAS PASTA QUE MUCHOS POLITICOS EN TORNO AL 1 MILLON DE EUROS DE EN CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES CANDIDO MENDEZ DE UGT DE BOINA VERDE A APESEBRADO...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Skywalker22 (17 Oct 2022)

keapazao dijo:


> Espero qué sigan sacando más mierda sobre esta mafia, me tiene muy enganchado. Esto va a salpicar a todo España, cuándo se empiece a tirar del hilo.



Como lo que cuentan sea cierto, sería la constatación de que el régimen sufre la putrefacción más nauseabunda jamás vista en ningún país occidental.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Oct 2022)

_THE PANAMA FACE _


_..ES LA CARA DE SATISFACION QUE SE TE QUEDA. AL SABAR QUE SE TIENE UNAS PESETILLAS AHORRADA CON MUCHO ESFUERZO..._
_...BETILLAS ..._















*JUAN MANUEL MORENO BONILLA PRESIDENTE JUNTA DE ANDALUCIA ( PP) *
*BLADEX PANAMA*










Expediente Royuela : (sic) " RELACION DE PRESIDENTES AUTONOMICOS DEL NARCOESTADO DE ESPAÑA CON CUENTAS EN EL EXTRANJERO "


RELACION DE PRESIDENTES AUTONOMICOS DEL NARCOESTADO DE ESPAÑA CON CUENTAS EN EL EXTRANJERO 25 jun 2022 A ver si lo pudieran poner en formato texto para ver un vistazo rapido María Victoria Chivite Navascués (born 1978) i President of the Government of Navarra en la maleta van 100.000...




www.burbuja.info












#ExpedienteRoyuela saca a la luz un listado de presidentes autonómicos que, presuntamente, tienen cientos de miles de euros en paraísos fiscales - El Diestro


#ExpedienteRoyuela saca a la luz un listado de presidentes autonómicos que, presuntamente, tienen cientos de miles de euros en paraísos fiscales




www.eldiestro.es




SINDICALISTAS DE UGT

​


----------



## Pura Sangre (17 Oct 2022)

Articulo de los mercenarios de elconfidencial contra el juez presencia, Martinez Grasa y Alberto Royuela.



_a Unidad Central Operativa (UCO) de la Guardia Civil ha entregado a la Audiencia Nacional un informe en el que detalla los movimientos de la cuenta de la Asociación contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública (Acodap) que dirige Fernando Presencia, el exjuez que fue expulsado de la carrera y ahora se dedica a interponer querellas contra políticos, fiscales o magistrados. A través de esta asociación, Presencia se presenta como un adalid de la lucha contra la corrupción, pero los movimientos de la cuenta reflejan pagos de 7.860 euros a sus hermanas y supuestos gastos personales que van desde supermercados hasta una clínica veterinaria por valor de 16.537,39 euros.


El juez de la Audiencia Nacional Joaquín Elías Gadea investiga a Presencia por un delito contra las altas instituciones del Estado y otro de injurias o calumnias. En junio, cuando acordó su imputación, ordenó el cierre de la página web de Acodap, desde donde el exjuez lanza sus acusaciones y reclama donativos para destapar a corruptos en las más altas instancias del Estado. La Guardia Civil, sin embargo, ha detectado gastos que en principio no "tendrían nada que ver" con este objetivo.


Aparecen "pagos en superficies de alimentación, en grandes almacenes, en carnicerías, tiendas de animales, talleres y lavados de vehículo, restaurantes y bares"


"El origen de los fondos proviene de la recepción de transferencias bancarias de ámbito nacional, e ingresos en efectivo, por importe de 188.012,09 euros, en concepto de ayudas, donaciones y pago de las cuotas por los socios de Acodap", explica la Unidad Central Operativa, cuyo análisis se centra en los movimientos que van del 1 de enero de 2019 al 28 de julio de 2022. "Se han registrado más de 1.400 apuntes bajo estos conceptos".


La clave se encuentra en las salidas de esta cuenta, donde aparecen "pagos en superficies de alimentación, en grandes almacenes, en carnicerías, tiendas de animales, talleres y lavados de vehículo, restaurantes y bares", lo que apuntala la sospecha de que Presencia ha utilizado al menos 16.537,39 euros para gastos a título personal. Entre estos pagos destacan 3.764,37 euros en Mercadona, 3.248,25 en Carrefour, 1.485,36 en Amazon, 1.147 en una óptica, 1.069,93 en una carnicería, 1.034 en una clínica veterinaria, 880,30 en Mediamarkt, 601,55 en una gasolinera, 555,07 en una página web de 'streaming' y 444 en un dentista.


"Esta persona es uno de los firmantes de las cuatro denuncias presentadas ante la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria"


"También resultan de interés los pagos que han recibido las hermanas de Fernando Presencia, I.P.C., que habría recibido 4.500 euros, y L.P.C., que habría recibido 3.360 euros, sin poder determinar el concepto en el que han recibido esos pagos, y si han desarrollado alguna labor dentro de la asociación en la que haya resultado pagar sus servicios", añade el informe. La UCO deja en el aire esta posibilidad, pero en el caso de L.P.C., subraya que recibió un pago de 3.000 euros con "guardería" como concepto.


Entre los movimientos que resultan de "interés", la Guardia Civil apunta además a otro pago de 27.200 euros a Alberto Royuela Fernández, el antiguo líder de la ultraderechista Hermandad Nacional de la Guardia de Franco, que se erige como uno de los principales colaboradores del propio Presencia y también consta como investigado. "Esta persona es uno de los firmantes de las cuatro denuncias presentadas ante la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria por él mismo en unión de Juan Martínez Grasa [otro de los investigados] y que son publicadas en la web de Acodap", explica el informe de la Guardia Civil.


La Guardia Civil concluye que hay gastos que "no tendrían nada que ver con el desarrollo de la actividad que realiza la asociación Acodap"


Alberto es uno de los impulsores del conocido como expediente Royuela, una teoría de la conspiración que apunta a que una trama de políticos, jueces y fiscales corruptos habría cometido y ocultado miles de crímenes en España. El exjuez se hace eco de la misma y, bajo la promesa de sacarlo a la luz, pide donaciones o incluso que sus seguidores presenten denuncias: "Presencia pide la colaboración de todo aquel que quiera y pueda ayudarle a proteger tanto su vida como la de su familia", afirmaba en un correo enviado el 8 de septiembre a través de Acodap. "Pide a todos los españoles de bien que rellenen con sus datos este formulario y después lo presenten en la comisaría". En la cuenta de la asociación, también consta "un pago de 120 euros en cuyo concepto figura 'Traspaso interno plataforma eexpediente Royuela".


Una vez analizados los movimientos, la Guardia Civil concluye que hay gastos que "se podrían vincular a la actividad que desarrollaría la asociación", pero también hay otros que, al menos a priori, "no tendrían nada que ver con el desarrollo de la actividad que realiza la asociación Acodap y que habrían sido dispuestos a voluntad de Fernando Presencia para fines en principio ajenos". El informe advierte además de que "existen movimientos sobre los que no constan detalles" y exigen "información complementaria y ampliatoria", por lo que el análisis sobre el dinero que Presencia pide para su supuesta lucha contra la corrupción no ha hecho más que empezar.









La Guardia Civil acorrala al exjuez Presencia: 7.860 euros para sus hermanas y 7.013 pagados al súper


La cuenta de su asociación refleja pagos y gastos que en principio "no tendrían nada que ver" con su supuesta lucha contra la corrupción




www.elconfidencial.com




_


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

Ante los nuevos ataques recibidos, basados en infinidad de mentiras y calumnias, el juez Fernando Presencia anuncia la presentación de una batería de querellas
Oct 17, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

Parece que tras la calma de las últimas semanas, nuevamente arrecian los ataques desde algunos medios de comunicación contra el juez Fernando Presencia y contra ACODAP, la asociación que preside.

En esta ocasión, el ataque se inicia desde la web de ‘El Confidencial’, difundiendo un supuesto informe de la UCO que todavía no es público y del que no tiene conocimiento oficial ni siquiera el juez Fernando Presencia, que es el principal afectado por el mismo.

Presencia quiere dejar claro que en el calumnioso artículo de ‘El Confidencial’ se llega a un extremo de falsedad tan sumamente burdo, que incluso se llega a hablar de supuestos pagos a sus “hermanas”, cuando la realidad es que tan solo tiene una hermana a la que, como no podía ser de otra forma, no ha enviado ni un solo euro de la asociación.

Pero lo peor de este supuesto informe es que parte de dos premisas completamente ilegales.

La primera es que se realiza atendiendo a una orden del juez Gadea en la que le pide a la UCO que realice ese informe para demostrar el supuesto caracter “falsario” de todo lo denunciado por Presencia y por ACODAP. Es decir, la presunción de inocencia brilla por su ausencia, para el juez Gadea quien, además, ordena esa investigación al mismo tiempo que está estudiando apartarse del caso por haber sido recusado por varios de los imputados.

Pero la segunda premisa es tanto o más grave que la primera ya que ACODAP, como asociación, no está imputada por Gadea en la Audiencia Nacional, siendo falso igualmente que haya sido imputada por ningún juzgado de Talavera de la Reina como se asegura por Confilegal. ¿Cómo es posible, entonces, que sean supuestamente investigadas la cuenta de la asociación y mucho más, ateniéndonos a lo publicado por ‘El Confidencial’, con una información falsa?

Ante todo este cúmulo de despropósitos, de ataques injustificados, de mentiras y de calumnias continuas, el juez Fernando Presencia quiere anunciar la presentación inmediata de varias querellas contra:

– El Confidencial.

– El juez Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés.

– Confilegal, al haberse hecho eco de lo publicado por ‘El Confidencial’.

– Contra el responsable de la Guardia Civil que haya realizado dicho informe, de confirmarse lo publicado por ‘El Confidencial’.

Y es que, toda esta información que está apareciendo tiene unas intenciones que son meridianamente claras:

Hundir la buena imagen pública que tiene el juez Fernando Presencia.

Conseguir exactamente lo mismo con ACODAP.

Llevar a la asociación a una asfixia económica que le impida continuar con las investigaciones que ha emprendido para acabar con la corrupción en España.

Que los ciudadanos que, desinteresadamente, han ayudado en esta lucha contra la corrupción tengan la sensación de haber sido estafados.

Pero deben tener clara una cosa todos esos calumniadores y mentirosos profesionales: no lo van a tener nada fácil. El juez Fernando Presencia y ACODAP han dado un paso al frente, del que conocían sus riesgos antes de darlo, y, por lo tanto, se era muy consciente de todo lo que iba a haber enfrente.

No hemos llegado hasta aquí para volver atrás. No les tenemos miedo.


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

Jueces, fiscales, policías, funcionarios… una lista interminable de denuncias por, presuntamente, ser titulares de cuentas en paraísos fiscales
Oct 17, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

Sigue saliendo a la luz información procedente del conocido como ‘Expediente Royuela’ y se siguen presentando denuncias contra presuntos titulares de cuentas en paraísos fiscales. Nuevamente, el juez Fernando Presencia, presidente de ACODAP, presenta una denuncia en las dependencias de la comisaría de la Policía Nacional de Talavera, en base a unas denuncias presentadas por Alberto Royuela Fernández y Juan Martínez Grasa ante la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria, que sólo parece tener ojos para saquear a la cada vez más humilde clase media, mientras mira hacia otro lado cuando se trata de altos funcionarios públicos.

En esta denuncia, presentada por Fernando Presencia el día 16 de octubre, nos encontramos con los siguientes denunciados:

FERNANDO ALONSO AVILÉS, funcionario del Cuerpo Nacional de Policía, Comisario jefe en la UDEF, quien presuntamente aparece con cuentas en paraísos fiscales, concretamente en el “Banco RBC de Jersey, por la presunta “procedencia ILÍCITA del dinero, circunstancia que se agrava si se tiene en consideración la condición de funcionario público “de alto rango” del denunciado”.

SOLEDAD FERNÁNDEZ DOCTOR, en la actualidad directora de la AEAT, quien presuntamente “estaría cobrando trimestralmente de una sociedad denominada Flopper-5, la cantidad de 25.000 €, mediante transferencias realizadas desde la O.P de la entidad Citibanamex, en Monterrey (Méjico)”.

JESÚS GASCÓN CATALÁN, en la actualidad Secretario de Estado de Hacienda, quien presuntamente “estaría cobrando trimestralmente de una sociedad denominada Flopper-5, la cantidad de 25.000 €, mediante transferencias realizadas desde la O.P de la entidad Citibanamex, en Monterrey (Méjico)”.

JOSÉ LUIS OLIVERA SERRANO, funcionario del Cuerpo Nacional de Policía, con la categoría de Comisario. quien presuntamente posee en la “ENTIDAD: NOVO BANCO DIRECCIÓN: OP LUXEMBURGO TIPO: CUENTA A LA VISTA ”.

LUIS JOS GALLEGO, en la actualidad Inspector Jefe de Recaudación en la AEAT, quien presuntamente “estaría cobrando trimestralmente de una sociedad denominada Flopper-5, la cantidad de 25.000 €, mediante transferencias realizadas desde la O.P de la entidad Citibanamex, en Monterrey (Méjico)”.

EDUARDO PASTOR MARTÍNEZ, Juez del Juzgado de lo Mercantil nº 3 de Valencia, con presuntamente “12 depósitos de 100.000,00 € c/u en el MORABANC, oficina principal de Andorra”.

FRANCISCO JAVIER JOVER SÁEZ, administrador concursal, con domicilio profesional en Valencia, Avda. Hermanos Manchón 13 8º, con presuntamente “12 depósitos de 100.000,00 € c/u en el CREDIT ANDORRA, oficina principal de Andorra”.

JOSÉ MARÍA CUTILLAS TORNS, Juez domiciliado en Valencia, con presuntamente “10 depósitos de 100.000,00 € c/u en el CREDIT ANDORRA, oficina principal de Andorra”.

MANUEL GONZÁLEZ CID, Presidente de ZEUS PORTFOLIO INVESTMENT 1 SA, con presuntamente “10.000.000 € en el Bank CAINVEST de las Islas Caimán, utilizados como presunta “caja B” destinada a financiar los sobornos de los jueces y fiscales”.

ALFONSO MARTÍNEZ NÚÑEZ, NIF 77807678N, con presuntamente “10 depósitos de 100.000,00 € c/u en el Banco ITAÚ, oficina principal de São Paulo, Brasil”.

FLORENCIO RODRÍGUEZ RUIZ, Magistrado de la Audiencia Provincial de Toledo, con presuntamente “10 depósitos a plazo por importe de 100.000,00 € c/u, que el denunciado posee en el Allied Irish Bank, oficina principal de Dublín, no comunicados a las autoridades financieras españolas”.

MARÍA JIMÉNEZ GARCÍA, Magistrado de la Audiencia Provincial de Toledo, con presuntamente “6 depósitos a plazo, por importe de 100.000,00 € c/u, que la denunciada posee en el Novo Banco, oficina principal de Luxemburgo, no comunicados a las autoridades financieras españolas”.

JESÚS LEONCIO ROJO OLALLA, Magistrado de la Audiencia Provincial de Valencia, con presuntamente fondos en la “ENTIDAD: ITAU – SAO PAULO”.

LAMBERTO JUAN RODRÍGUEZ MARTÍNEZ, Magistrado de la Audiencia Provincial de Valencia, con presuntamente fondos en la “ENTIDAD: MORABANC – ANDORRA”

LUCÍA SANZ DÍAZ, en la actualidad Magistrada de la Audiencia Provincial de Valencia, con presuntamente fondos en la “ENTIDAD: FCM BANK – MALTA”.

Además, tanto Fernando Presencia como ACODAP quieren dejar claro a los grandes medios de comunicación que, por desgracia, se han convertido en meros altavoces del poder establecido, que se presentará una querella contra cualquiera de ellos, si siguen falseando y manipulando información que injurie y calumnie, tal y como están haciendo hasta el momento, a todo aquel que se atreva a convertirse en denunciante de corrupción, tal y como están haciendo con el juez Fernando Presencia.

Denunciar un delito no es solo un derecho, es también una obligación recogida en la legislación vigente y es un deber de todos los españoles hacerlo, cuando tengan fundadas sospechas de que se está cometiendo un delito, tal y como está haciendo el juez Presencia.


DENUNCIA_CONTRA_JEFE_UDEF_Y_OTROS


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

Nuevos ataques recibidos con mentiras y calumnias. 
El Juez Presencia anuncia nuevas querellas.‼​

17 oct 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

Parece que tras la calma de las últimas semanas, nuevamente arrecian los ataques desde algunos medios de comunicación contra el juez Fernando Presencia y contra ACODAP, la asociación que preside. 
En esta ocasión, el ataque se inicia desde la web de ‘El Confidencial’, difundiendo un supuesto informe de la UCO que todavía no es público y del que no tiene conocimiento oficial ni siquiera el juez Fernando Presencia, que es el principal afectado por el mismo. 
Presencia quiere dejar claro que en el calumnioso artículo de ‘El Confidencial’ se llega a un extremo de falsedad tan sumamente burdo, que incluso se llega a hablar de supuestos pagos a sus “hermanas”, cuando la realidad es que tan solo tiene una hermana a la que, como no podía ser de otra forma, no ha enviado ni un solo euro de la asociación. 
Pero lo peor de este supuesto informe es que parte de dos premisas completamente ilegales. La primera es que se realiza atendiendo a una orden del juez Gadea en la que le pide a la UCO que realice ese informe para demostrar el supuesto caracter “falsario” de todo lo denunciado por Presencia y por ACODAP. Es decir, la presunción de inocencia brilla por su ausencia, para el juez Gadea quien, además, ordena esa investigación al mismo tiempo que está estudiando apartarse del caso por haber sido recusado por varios de los imputados. 
Pero la segunda premisa es tanto o más grave que la primera ya que ACODAP, como asociación, no está imputada por Gadea en la Audiencia Nacional, siendo falso igualmente que haya sido imputada por ningún juzgado de Talavera de la Reina como se asegura por Confilegal. ¿Cómo es posible, entonces, que sean supuestamente investigadas la cuenta de la asociación y mucho más, ateniéndonos a lo publicado por ‘El Confidencial’, con una información falsa? 
Ante todo este cúmulo de despropósitos, de ataques injustificados, de mentiras y de calumnias continuas, el juez Fernando Presencia quiere anunciar la presentación inmediata de varias querellas contra: 
– El Confidencial. 
– El juez Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés. 
– Confilegal, al haberse hecho eco de lo publicado por ‘El Confidencial’. 
– Contra el responsable de la Guardia Civil que haya realizado dicho informe, de confirmarse lo publicado por ‘El Confidencial’. 
Y es que, toda esta información que está apareciendo tiene unas intenciones que son meridianamente claras: 
Hundir la buena imagen pública que tiene el juez Fernando Presencia. 
Conseguir exactamente lo mismo con ACODAP. 
Llevar a la asociación a una asfixia económica que le impida continuar con las investigaciones que ha emprendido para acabar con la corrupción en España. 
Que los ciudadanos que, desinteresadamente, han ayudado en esta lucha contra la corrupción tengan la sensación de haber sido estafados. 
Pero deben tener clara una cosa todos esos calumniadores y mentirosos profesionales: no lo van a tener nada fácil. El juez Fernando Presencia y ACODAP han dado un paso al frente, del que conocían sus riesgos antes de darlo, y, por lo tanto, se era muy consciente de todo lo que iba a haber enfrente. 
No hemos llegado hasta aquí para volver atrás. No les tenemos miedo.

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

☑Colabora por solo 1€ al mes con ACODAP desde Teaming: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Uritorco (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Oct 2022)

La Guardia Civil acorrala al exjuez Presencia: 7.860 euros para sus hermanas y 7.013 pagados al súper


La cuenta de su asociación refleja pagos y gastos que en principio "no tendrían nada que ver" con su supuesta lucha contra la corrupción




www.elconfidencial.com





eso le pasa por pagar con tarjeta y por usar tarjeta 

en vez de ponerse un sueldo mensual y fuera 

si no claro luego viene los LOLs ​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## hurdygurdy (18 Oct 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Como lo que cuentan sea cierto, sería la constatación de que el régimen sufre la putrefacción más nauseabunda jamás vista en ningún país occidental.



De momento lo único constatado es que los Royuela tienen antecedentes penales, entre otras cosas, por calumnias y por falsedad documental.


----------



## Bloperas (18 Oct 2022)

Eso es lo que queréis. No lo que pasará. Ya me contarás qué hace gente como tú aquí dando por el culo si no se cree todo esto.

Yo o cualquier persona no entramos en un hilo de cualquier cosa que no nos creemos a perder el tiempo y a tratar de desacreditar continuamente... Es muy sospechoso. No sé si me sigues, que canta mucho.

Pero haces un gran favor a los que puedan tener dudas. Darle una vuelta.


Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
Jueces, fiscales, policías, funcionarios… una lista 
de denuncias de cuentas en paraísos fiscales.‼​

18 oct 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

Sigue saliendo a la luz información procedente del conocido como ‘Expediente Royuela’ y se siguen presentando denuncias contra presuntos titulares de cuentas en paraísos fiscales. Nuevamente, el juez Fernando Presencia, presidente de ACODAP, presenta una denuncia en las dependencias de la comisaría de la Policía Nacional de Talavera, en base a unas denuncias presentadas por Alberto Royuela Fernández y Juan Martínez Grasa ante la Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria, que sólo parece tener ojos para saquear a la cada vez más humilde clase media, mientras mira hacia otro lado cuando se trata de altos funcionarios públicos.
En esta denuncia, presentada por Fernando Presencia el día 16 de octubre, nos encontramos con los siguientes denunciados:
FERNANDO ALONSO AVILÉS, funcionario del Cuerpo Nacional de Policía, Comisario jefe en la UDEF, quien presuntamente aparece con cuentas en paraísos fiscales, concretamente en el “Banco RBC de Jersey, por la presunta “procedencia ILÍCITA del dinero, circunstancia que se agrava si se tiene en consideración la condición de funcionario público “de alto rango” del denunciado”.
SOLEDAD FERNÁNDEZ DOCTOR, en la actualidad directora de la AEAT, quien presuntamente “estaría cobrando trimestralmente de una sociedad denominada Flopper-5, la cantidad de 25.000 €, mediante transferencias realizadas desde la O.P de la entidad Citibanamex, en Monterrey (Méjico)”.
JESÚS GASCÓN CATALÁN, en la actualidad Secretario de Estado de Hacienda, quien presuntamente “estaría cobrando trimestralmente de una sociedad denominada Flopper-5, la cantidad de 25.000 €, mediante transferencias realizadas desde la O.P de la entidad Citibanamex, en Monterrey (Méjico)”.
JOSÉ LUIS OLIVERA SERRANO, funcionario del Cuerpo Nacional de Policía, con la categoría de Comisario. quien presuntamente posee en la “ENTIDAD: NOVO BANCO DIRECCIÓN: OP LUXEMBURGO TIPO: CUENTA A LA VISTA ”.
LUIS JOS GALLEGO, en la actualidad Inspector Jefe de Recaudación en la AEAT, quien presuntamente “estaría cobrando trimestralmente de una sociedad denominada Flopper-5, la cantidad de 25.000 €, mediante transferencias realizadas desde la O.P de la entidad Citibanamex, en Monterrey (Méjico)”.
EDUARDO PASTOR MARTÍNEZ, Juez del Juzgado de lo Mercantil nº 3 de Valencia, con presuntamente “12 depósitos de 100.000,00 € c/u en el MORABANC, oficina principal de Andorra”.
FRANCISCO JAVIER JOVER SÁEZ, administrador concursal, con domicilio profesional en Valencia, Avda. Hermanos Manchón 13 8º, con presuntamente “12 depósitos de 100.000,00 € c/u en el CREDIT ANDORRA, oficina principal de Andorra”.
JOSÉ MARÍA CUTILLAS TORNS, Juez domiciliado en Valencia, con presuntamente “10 depósitos de 100.000,00 € c/u en el CREDIT ANDORRA, oficina principal de Andorra”.
MANUEL GONZÁLEZ CID, Presidente de ZEUS PORTFOLIO INVESTMENT 1 SA, con presuntamente “10.000.000 € en el Bank CAINVEST de las Islas Caimán, utilizados como presunta “caja B” destinada a financiar los sobornos de los jueces y fiscales”.
ALFONSO MARTÍNEZ NÚÑEZ, NIF 77807678N, con presuntamente “10 depósitos de 100.000,00 € c/u en el Banco ITAÚ, oficina principal de São Paulo, Brasil”.
FLORENCIO RODRÍGUEZ RUIZ, Magistrado de la Audiencia Provincial de Toledo, con presuntamente “10 depósitos a plazo por importe de 100.000,00 € c/u, que el denunciado posee en el Allied Irish Bank, oficina principal de Dublín, no comunicados a las autoridades financieras españolas”.
MARÍA JIMÉNEZ GARCÍA, Magistrado de la Audiencia Provincial de Toledo, con presuntamente “6 depósitos a plazo, por importe de 100.000,00 € c/u, que la denunciada posee en el Novo Banco, oficina principal de Luxemburgo, no comunicados a las autoridades financieras españolas”.
JESÚS LEONCIO ROJO OLALLA, Magistrado de la Audiencia Provincial de Valencia, con presuntamente fondos en la “ENTIDAD: ITAU – SAO PAULO”.
LAMBERTO JUAN RODRÍGUEZ MARTÍNEZ, Magistrado de la Audiencia Provincial de Valencia, con presuntamente fondos en la “ENTIDAD: MORABANC – ANDORRA”
LUCÍA SANZ DÍAZ, en la actualidad Magistrada de la Audiencia Provincial de Valencia, con presuntamente fondos en la “ENTIDAD: FCM BANK – MALTA”.
Además, tanto Fernando Presencia como ACODAP quieren dejar claro a los grandes medios de comunicación que, por desgracia, se han convertido en meros altavoces del poder establecido, que se presentará una querella contra cualquiera de ellos, si siguen falseando y manipulando información que injurie y calumnie, tal y como están haciendo hasta el momento, a todo aquel que se atreva a convertirse en denunciante de corrupción, tal y como están haciendo con el juez Fernando Presencia.
Denunciar un delito no es solo un derecho, es también una obligación recogida en la legislación vigente y es un deber de todos los españoles hacerlo, cuando tengan fundadas sospechas de que se está cometiendo un delito, tal y como está haciendo el juez Presencia.

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Oct 2022)

Cuando entra en prision el loco de cacadap? Ayer el demente querulante metio 5 o 6 querellas


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Oct 2022)

Hoy ha entrado en prision otro juez prevaricador


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Oct 2022)

*
ACOPAP esta liberando las presuntas cuentas de => CATALANES | Junts -Gencat | 14 salen | Carod ROVIRA 3 Milloncetes super independientes*










Publisher (@PublisherCion)


The latest tweets from Publisher




nitter.net










​





ACOPAP esta liberando las presuntas cuentas de => CATALANES | Junts -Gencat | 14 salen | Carod ROVIRA 3 Milloncetes super independientes


ESTAS SON LAS VERDADRES BANDAS DE CRIMINALES LAS OTRA SON DISTRACCIONES ACOPAP esta liberando las presuntas cuentas de => CATALANES | Junts -Gencat | 14 salen | Carod ROVIRA 3 Milloncetes super independientes https://nitter.net/exmercadoniano...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Oct 2022)

Presuntas cuentas de Miembros de VOX en Paraisos Fiscales 











Publisher (@PublisherCion)


The latest tweets from Publisher




nitter.net















Desde mi atalaya (@corrup_cion)


No se salva ni El Tato @FeliMore31 Compañeros/as nuestros/as se han dirigido al partido pidiendo explicaciones por esto. Y si no las dan o convencen dejarán de ser afiliados. #DeIzquierdaADerechaJUSTICIA #LosMalosEstanNerviosos




nitter.net










ACODAP ya esta mencionando que DIPUTADOS DE VOX (algunos) son los que tendrian cuentas en Paraisos Fiscales. Aqui 3 . Colecionalos todos


Vox también tiene “agraciados” con presuntas cuentas en paraísos fiscales e insulta a denunciantes. 442 visualizaciones 8 oct 2022 Esto es un no parar y la información sigue saliendo a borbotones, sin dejar, de momento, títere con cabeza. Según información procedente del canal de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Oct 2022)

Albert (@albert_rrss)


Feliz #DíaDeLaHispanidad mis mejores deseos para este año y los venideros. Por una #HispanidadContraLaCorrupcion de la mano de @juez_fpresencia @Juez_Presencia. Gracias @acodap1 por seguir destapando la verdad.




nitter.net





@acodap1​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
​ 
Oct 12, 2022 · 9:00 AM UTC · Twitter for iPhone​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Uritorco (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## Kill33r (18 Oct 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Tu no les pagas ni un montadito mort de fam



Acabo de ingresar 30 euros acodap y 30 euros gastos personales presencia 

Ya te gustaría a tí tener lo que he conseguido en ni vida legalmente
Son logias ni sobornos


----------



## Skull & Bones (19 Oct 2022)

ya no se pasa @inMatrix por aqui a comentar la jugada....


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

El Confidencial tiene su querella asegurada gracias, entre otras cosas, a su “fe de erritas”
Oct 18, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

Parece que el digital ‘El Confidencial’ sigue hoy con su campaña de acoso y derribo contra el juez Fernando Presencia y contra ACODAP, la asociación que preside. Y lo hace con un artículo ciertamente curioso cuyo titular dice que “La Guardia Civil cuestiona las denuncias del exjuez Presencia: Tienen idénticas erratas”.

A partir de ese titular, cualquier lector despistado que pretenda encontrar algún tipo de información que “hunda” al juez Presencia se dará cuenta que lo primero que tiene que hacer es pagar por leerlo, y después constatará, completamente defraudado, que en el artículo no se muestra errata alguna supuestamente localizada por la Guardia Civil.

Pero hay algo que debemos advertirles a todos los lectores de ese artículo, ya que ayer cometimos nosotros el mismo error en nuestra nota de prensa al guiarnos por la información publicada por El Confidencial: el juez Gadea no ofició a la UCO para investigar “el presunto caracter falsario” de las denuncias presentadas por el juez Presencia, ofició a la UDEF. Por lo tanto, no entendemos el presunto informe de la Guardia Civil, cuando quien debería haberlo hecho es la Policía Nacional.

Por otro lado, no deja de sorprendernos que les parezca extraño que los documentos bancarios presentados en todas las denuncias tengan “idéntico formato”. Parecen desconocer que, tanto a nivel europeo como a nivel mundial, existe un sistema bancario para que cualquier banco pueda identificar la documentación de cualquier cliente.
Además, ese mismo formato les valíó a todos los medios, también a ‘El Confidencial’, para denunciar el caso de Luis Bárcenas, pero ahora, sorprendentemente, encuentran erratas cuando los denunciados son otros.

Antes de perseguir las supuestas erratas de los demás, este digital tan “avispado” debería corregir las suyas propias. Leyendo este artículo no podemos evitar acordarnos de aquel periódico que en el apartado habitual que tenía antes la prensa para corregir errores y que se llamaba “Fe de erratas”, cometió una errata y lo tituló “Fe de erritas”.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## workforfood (19 Oct 2022)

Este foro está dando errores Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero sale la página sin ningún post. Por otro lado es increíble el bajo nivel o nulo de los que postean uno solo repite que le han mangado 50 € y nadie comenta el super interesante vídeo de alberto Royuela hijo.




Ahí parece que la recusación al juez Gadea se la ha pasado por los huevos pero no dice nada por qué? o el motivo. Las cuentas eran falsas de Gadea no hay documentación alguna expuesta en el vídeo de la UDEF? pero lo interesante es que el caso Bárcenas las cuentas de Estados Unidos en Delaware fueron denunciadas por Royuela Padre y eran verdaderas.

Y en este post el nivel es tan lamentable que nadie dice nada. Solo se dicen chorradas y ni se ven los vídeos.


----------



## Kill33r (19 Oct 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Este foro está dando errores Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero sale la página sin ningún post. Por otro lado es increíble el bajo nivel o nulo de los que postean uno solo repite que le han mangado 50 € y nadie comenta el súper interesante vídeo de alberto Royuela hijo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soy exnovio de inmatrix, no pidas peras al olmo 
Un libro solo es amigo de aquel que sabe leerlo


----------



## Kill33r (19 Oct 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Este foro está dando errores Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero sale la página sin ningún post. Por otro lado es increíble el bajo nivel o nulo de los que postean uno solo repite que le han mangado 50 € y nadie comenta el súper interesante vídeo de alberto Royuela hijo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por cierto esto lo sabíamos,antes que el propio juez Pedraz 

Al igual que todos los que han entrado en este hilo y conocen casos cercanos de ER, saben que todo es cierto 

Hablo de familiares, amigos o compañeros de los 6660 nombres que salen en ER

Por esto y más, esto es tan visitado, incluidas las sonrisas mudas que se producen sin que tú las veas 

Por cierto costra TV tiene sida? O epatitis?


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Oct 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Acabo de ingresar 30 euros acodap y 30 euros gastos personales presencia
> 
> Ya te gustaría a tí tener lo que he conseguido en ni vida legalmente
> Son logias ni sobornos




Pero tu me conoces de algo para saber mi curriculum internacional ( veridico) so payaso?

dales 300 en vez de 30, muerto de hambre y invita a tiros a tu idolo, que hoy solo va por el 3 gramo


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Oct 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Por cierto esto lo sabíamos,antes que el propio juez Pedraz
> 
> Al igual que todos los que han entrado en este hilo y conocen casos cercanos de ER, saben que todo es cierto
> 
> ...




costra tv tiene como todos los de este hilo: enfermedad mental y politoxicomania ( patologia dual)


----------



## Kill33r (19 Oct 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pero tu me conoces de algo para saber mi curriculum internacional ( veridico) so payaso?
> 
> dales 300 en vez de 30, muerto de hambre y invita a tiros a tu idolo, que hoy solo va por el 3 gramo



Mírate quién es la presidenta de jp Morgan España y Portugal, igual te haces una idea de con quién estás tratando 

Futura marquesa "Gutiérrez Mellado"


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Oct 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> Mírate quién es la presidenta de jp Morgan España y Portugal, igual te haces una idea de con quién estás tratando
> 
> Futura marquesa "Gutiérrez Mellado"




Pues de la hija y nieta de un masonazo traidor a mi Caudillo, de nada mas y ahi le dan su premio tus judeomasones.

Le has puesto ya las rayitas de las 12 a tu amo Impresencia antes de que le de el mono?


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (19 Oct 2022)

Impresencia:









La caída de Salvador Alba, el juez que usó la toga para intentar acabar con la carrera de Victoria Rosell


El magistrado que ansió entrar en el Consejo General del Poder Judicial y presidir el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Canarias ingresa en prisión 335 días después de que fuera firme la condena por conspirar contra la actual delegada del Gobierno contra la Violencia de Género




www.eldiario.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Oct 2022)

*ACOPAP : presuntas cuentas en Paraisos Fiscales hoy " SOCIALISTAS " de la PSOE *



*Gonzalez 290 M -- Maragall 167 M -- Solana 80 Millones *








*Los primeros del ranking de #ElParaisoDeLasTentaciones* t.me/acodap/3198 3.4K viewsOct 19 at 10:24








ACOPAP : cuentas en Paraisos Fiscales | hoy " SOCIALISTAS " de la PSOE => || Gonzalez 290 M -- Maragall 167 M -- Solana 80 Millones --


ACOPAP : presuntas cuentas en Paraisos Fiscales hoy " SOCIALISTAS " de la PSOE Gonzalez 290 M -- Maragall 167 M -- Solana 80 Millones Los primeros del ranking de #ElParaisoDeLasTentaciones t.me/acodap/3198 3.4K viewsOct 19 at 10:24...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Oct 2022)

ACODAP : PRESUNTAS CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES 



FERNANDEZ BERMEJO Y JOAQUIN ALMUNIA 

PSOE - " SOCIALISTAS "​





​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

Gadea no se atreve a irse, quiere que le echen y para ello comete todo tipo de irregularidades
Oct 19, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

Estamos seguros que habrán visto infinidad de casos a lo largo de su vida en los que, en una pareja de novios, normalmente él, no se atreve a dejar a la novia y trata de que sea la novia la que le deje, haciéndola todo tipo de perrerías para que se harte y decida cortar con la relación.

Ese tipo de comportamientos, que no es más que un acto de cobardía, hay mucha gente que lo realiza en cualquier tipo de circunstancia de su vida. Muchos incluso en su vida profesional, viendo lo que estamos viendo del juez Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés.

Como recordarán, en el asunto que se está dirimiendo en la Audiencia Nacional contra el Expediente Royuela y contra el juez Fernando Presencia, varios de los investigados pidieron la recusación del juez Gadea: Fernando Presencia, Alberto Royuela, Juan Martínez Grasa y Álvaro Arteaga.

Debido a esa petición, Gadea no tuvo más remedio que admitirla a trámite pero a la vez, antes de informar sobre ella, dictó una resolución ilegal pidiéndole a la UDEF que informara acerca del supuestamente “carácter falsario” de las denuncias de ACODAP, que ni siquiera forma parte de los investigados en este asunto.

Pero ahora, lejos de rectificar, Gadea vuelve a cometer otra ilegalidad, dado que ha dictado un auto en el que rechaza su propia recusación, “olvidándose” incluir en ese auto a uno de los que se la pedían: Alberto Royuela; y lo hace, además, en forma precisamente de “auto”, cuando lo que tenía que haber emitido era un “informe” teniendo en cuenta que desde su recusación tiene que apartarse del procedimiento y no puede acordar resoluciones judiciales.

Como no nos parece normal que Gadea sea desconocedor de las irregularidades en las que está cayendo, ya empezamos a creer que se trata de una estrategia del propio juez. Y es una estrategia muy sencilla, como la del ejemplo de la pareja de novios de la que hablábamos antes: no me atrevo a irme, pero que sean otros los que me echen.

¿Lo harán?


AUTO GADEA INADMITIENDO SU RECUSACION​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Oct 2022)

DeIzquierdaADerechaJUSTICIA

*ACODAP : presuentas cuentas en Paraisos Fiscales especial JUECES ESTRELLA.*

*¿ cuanto tendria el Juez Garzon ?  POLANCO o CEBRIAN de PRISA?

*


*¿ ah?
venga di antes de mirar*

1.7K viewsOct 19 at 19:53



soprendentemente poco. al menos en esas presuntas cuentas si lo comparamos con este figura
















ACODAP : presuntas cuentas en Paraisos Fiscales especial JUECES ESTRELLA y PERIODISTAS PRISA . ¿ cuanto tendria el Juez Garzon ?


DeIzquierdaADerechaJUSTICIA ACODAP : presuentas cuentas en Paraisos Fiscales especial JUECES ESTRELLA. ¿ cuanto tendria el Juez Garzon ? POLANCO o CEBRIAN de PRISA? ¿ ah? venga di antes de mirar 1.7K viewsOct 19 at 19:53 soprendentemente poco. al menos en esas presuntas cuentas si...




www.burbuja.info






​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Oct 2022)

ACODAP : presuntas cuentas en Paraisos Fiscales especial JUECES ESTRELLA y PERIODISTAS PRISA . ¿ cuanto tendria el Juez Garzon ?


DeIzquierdaADerechaJUSTICIA ACODAP : presuentas cuentas en Paraisos Fiscales especial JUECES ESTRELLA. ¿ cuanto tendria el Juez Garzon ? POLANCO o CEBRIAN de PRISA? ¿ ah? venga di antes de mirar 1.7K viewsOct 19 at 19:53 soprendentemente poco. al menos en esas presuntas cuentas si...




www.burbuja.info
















#PeriodistasEnLosParaisos

t.me/acodap/3239

2.6K viewsOct 19 at 21:15





​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Oct 2022)

Mirad el impresencia ESTAFADOR y AUN DECIS QUE ESTE CORRUPTO ES EL MEJOR?

JAJAJAJAJA

el golfo ha recibido 180.000 euros y ha desviado casi todo a su vida personal

7.860 euros para sus hermanas y 7.013 pagados al súper La cuenta de su asociación refleja pagos y gastos que en principio "no tendrían nada que ver" con su supuesta lucha contra la corrupción https://www.elconfidencial.com/espana...


----------



## Bimb0 (20 Oct 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Mirad el impresencia ESTAFADOR y AUN DECIS QUE ESTE CORRUPTO ES EL MEJOR?
> 
> JAJAJAJAJA
> 
> 7.860 euros para sus hermanas y 7.013 pagados al súper La cuenta de su asociación refleja pagos y gastos que en principio "no tendrían nada que ver" con su supuesta lucha contra la corrupción https://www.elconfidencial.com/espana...



Por qué es más fiable un diario generalista? Si hay notas en las que les sobornan a punta pala, de repente tienen mejor imagen?


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Oct 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Por qué es más fiable un diario generalista? Si hay notas en las que les sobornan a punta pala, de repente tienen mejor imagen?




que es mas fiable un informe de la guardia civil donde gasto por gasto exponen a este claro estafador querulante nariz inquieta o ese enfermo mental que osa negar mi propia donacion que he expuesto en este mismo hilo y habeis visto que es real?

Lo dicho, un psicopata de manual como ya expuse y fui yo el 1 en exponer a ese golfo vividor corrupto hijo de puta y en palabras de su ex socio el majarazal " un endrogao"


----------



## Bimb0 (20 Oct 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> que es mas fiable un informe de la guardia civil donde gasto por gasto exponen a este claro estafador querulante nariz inquieta o ese enfermo mental que osa negar mi propia donacion que he expuesto en este mismo hilo y habeis visto que es real?
> 
> Lo dicho, un psicopata de manual como ya expuse y fui yo el 1 en exponer a ese golfo vividor corrupto hijo de puta y en palabras de su ex socio el majarazal " un endrogao"



Que sí, que 50€, pero sigue sin ser fiable algo así


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Oct 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Que sí, que 50€, pero sigue sin ser fiable algo así




claro, expongo en este hilo el pantallazo y tu lo niegas, claro que disonancia cognitiva.

Venga campeon, que eres otro estafado por ese psicopata y te da rabia reconocerlo por tu narcisismo.

No eres el que dijo el otro dia que le acababas de dar 60e? pues un gramito que se ha metido a tu salud tolili,

jajajajaaa 


JAJAJAJAA

venga tolilis, donad mas para la vida padre del vividor


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Oct 2022)

*‼La Sexta se pregunta con Ana Pastor, cuanto se defrauda en #España.‼*



OPSSSSSY MOMENT CON ANA PASTOR 

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj…

t.me/acodap/3269 Oct 20 at 11:55






​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Oct 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
‼El Confidencial tiene su querella asegurada gracias, 
entre otras cosas, a su “fe de erritas”‼​

20 oct 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

Parece que el digital ‘El Confidencial’ sigue hoy con su campaña de acoso y derribo contra el juez Fernando Presencia y contra ACODAP, la asociación que preside. Y lo hace con un artículo ciertamente curioso cuyo titular dice que “La Guardia Civil cuestiona las denuncias del exjuez Presencia: Tienen idénticas erratas”.

A partir de ese titular, cualquier lector despistado que pretenda encontrar algún tipo de información que “hunda” al juez Presencia se dará cuenta que lo primero que tiene que hacer es pagar por leerlo, y después constatará, completamente defraudado, que en el artículo no se muestra errata alguna supuestamente localizada por la Guardia Civil.

Pero hay algo que debemos advertirles a todos los lectores de ese artículo, ya que ayer cometimos nosotros el mismo error en nuestra nota de prensa al guiarnos por la información publicada por El Confidencial: el juez Gadea no ofició a la UCO para investigar “el presunto caracter falsario” de las denuncias presentadas por el juez Presencia, ofició a la UDEF. Por lo tanto, no entendemos el presunto informe de la Guardia Civil, cuando quien debería haberlo hecho es la Policía Nacional.

Por otro lado, no deja de sorprendernos que les parezca extraño que los documentos bancarios presentados en todas las denuncias tengan “idéntico formato”. Parecen desconocer que, tanto a nivel europeo como a nivel mundial, existe un sistema bancario para que cualquier banco pueda identificar la documentación de cualquier cliente.
Además, ese mismo formato les valíó a todos los medios, también a ‘El Confidencial’, para denunciar el caso de Luis Bárcenas, pero ahora, sorprendentemente, encuentran erratas cuando los denunciados son otros.

Antes de perseguir las supuestas erratas de los demás, este digital tan “avispado” debería corregir las suyas propias. Leyendo este artículo no podemos evitar acordarnos de aquel periódico que en el apartado habitual que tenía antes la prensa para corregir errores y que se llamaba “Fe de erratas”, cometió una errata y lo tituló “Fe de erritas”.

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## Bimb0 (20 Oct 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> claro, expongo en este hilo el pantallazo y tu lo niegas, claro que disonancia cognitiva.
> 
> Venga campeon, que eres otro estafado por ese psicopata y te da rabia reconocerlo por tu narcisismo.
> 
> ...



No le he dado un duro, no te preocupes.
Lo importante es no fiarse de los medios


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Oct 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
Antonio Garcia Ferreras denunciándose a él mismo en la Sexta. Curioso.‼​

20 oct 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Oct 2022)

Haciendo un repaso a las cuentas millonarias de las estrellas de la televisión: Ana Pastor y Ferreras
Oct 20, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

Los grandes medios de comunicación, incluidas algunas televisiones, se han convertido en meros altavoces del sistema en lo que respecta a los ataques al juez Fernando Presencia, a ACODAP y al conocido como Expediente Royuela.

Mientras atacan, por un lado, pasan a convertirse en la primera línea de defensa de la corrupción del estado, por el otro nos pretenden dar lecciones de civismo y de buenos ciudadanos. Y entendemos que cualquier persona normal pueda llegar a creer en estos personajes, en un momento determinado, pero cuando al poco tiempo de encontrarnos con esas lecciones que nos dan descubrimos que hacen exactamente lo contrario y que deberían ser los primeros en callar, la cosa se pone divertida.

Por eso es bueno recordar momentos como el que pueden ver en un vídeo que les mostraremos a continuación. No tiene precio ver a Ana Pastor, por ponerles un ejemplo, preguntarse en su programa de La Sexta si hay mucha gente en España que defrauda a Hacienda, y encontrarnos algún tiempo después con que, tanto ella como su marido, son titulares de cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Uritorco (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## workforfood (20 Oct 2022)

El Royuela es tonto nunca hay que llamar a la policía, cuando te ocupan. Los echan y ellos mismos llaman a la policía. La policía en España no tiene ni puta idea y obedecen órdenes políticas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Oct 2022)

PARA LA SEMA QUE VIENE 
ESPECIAL PSOE DICEN


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Oct 2022)

En el psiquiatrico de Foncalent junto a Noelia Mingo, una pareja prometedora, me los imagino " todos van contra mi, me espiais por la cerraduraaaa, hay camaras en las bombillaaaas, las voces me dicen que todos los jueces se han compinchado contra miiiii, tu carcelero tienes una cuenta de 2 millones de euros en Cuenca, corruptoooo"

Por cierto eran amigos mios personales los loqueros de alli, se jubilaron.


----------



## workforfood (21 Oct 2022)

Macho no te has enterado según el juez Presencia es todo falso ya se ha querellado contra los medios que han filtrado la noticia, y los que han echo la "investigación" el juez presencia solo tiene una hermana y en los medios pone que tiene dos.


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Oct 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Macho no te has enterado según el juez Presencia es todo falso ya se ha querellado contra los medios que han filtrado la noticia, y los que han echo la "investigación" el juez presencia solo tiene una hermana y en los medios pone que tiene dos.




Un enfermo mental muy muy severo. 


IN FRAGANTI
*¿Quiénes sufren el delirio del querulante?*
*Sufren una ‘compulsión a litigar’ y acuden a los tribunales con una frecuencia e insistencia desmesuradas más allá del delirio. Relatamos algunos casos en Sevilla*
JUAN-CARLOS ARIAS  /
SEVILLA /
06 ABR 2019 / 08:00 H - ACTUALIZADO: 06 ABR 2019 / 08:00 H.











*TAGS:*




TRIBUNALES



Según la psiquiatría más científica, *el querulante sufre una ‘compulsión a litigar’*. Quien padece esta patología acude a los tribunales con una frecuencia e insistencia desmesuradas. Desborda el sentido común, que suele haber perdido el que *ve injusticias por doquier*, desde que se levanta.
En la Andalucía que la historia llenó de culturas y forma de entender cualquier fenómeno parece que *pleitear es algo habitual *pues visitar los tribunales ha pasado de ser algo inusual a común entre cualquier ciudadano. Sevilla, además, aloja numerosos ‘*pleitómanos*’ que dedican tiempo, dinero, ganas y lo que haga para intentar imponer su tesis en un delirio cuyo balance final no es rentable.
Hay algunos casos que quien suscribe conoció de cerca que sitúa al querulante más allá de reivindicar un legítimo derecho. La *espiral del litigio*, sobre todo cuando se alcanza alguna sentencia desfavorable, hace patria en algunas mentes que la emprenden contra su defensa, juzgadores, acusadores y quien ganó con toda clase de improperios. El falso orgullo, la soberbia y no aceptar sensibilidad excesiva a contratiempos y frustraciones, incapacidad para perdonar agravios, predisponerse a rencores infinitos y un combate y tenaz de los propios derechos sitúan al margen de la realidad al personaje que hoy centra este artículo.
Esta teoría sobre el *delirio del querulante tiene fases, dosis y límites*. El dinero es uno de ellos. La venganza y el odio extrajudicial es lo que sigue. Todo se aloja en mentes que entienden su verdad como la única y que la Justicia es ‘a la carta’ hasta que pone el conflicto en términos que el querulante no acepta.
*El querulante funcionario*

Vayamos con algunos ejemplos muy ‘sevillanos’. El primero tiene como personaje a un *funcionario municipal* que aprobó oposiciones a un empleo de subalterno teniendo formación universitaria. El tipo inició decenas de contenciosos contra sus jefes funcionariales y políticos donde la batalla quedó en empate. Fue el alma de un sindicato ajeno a filias políticas donde acabó pleiteando con sus compañeros de causa.
Con la impagable ayuda de un abogado habitual de guardias y turnos de oficio, es decir tieso, el querulante* reivindicaba cada tres o cuatro años* atrasos, complementos, ayudas asistenciales aprobadas en tiempos pretéritos para ser reembolsado por tamañas injusticias. Su batalla le llevó a noches sin fin consultando jurisprudencia, bandos municipales, ordenanzas, etc... desde que en el medievo se fundara el Ayuntamiento hispalense.
Con sobrenombre ligado a su litigiosa vida funcionarial de frustrado y resentido servidor público sus compañeros oían con relativo interés las batallas que ganaba en los juzgados, pero cuando le preguntaban –sin saberlo- por pleitos que perdía, *el querulante cambiaba de tema*, iba al servicio por alguna repentina urgencia o descalificaba al juzgador de turno.
*Este personaje se jubiló sin comilona de homenaje*, jamás ascendió pues en vez de prosperar aprobando exámenes para subir por el escalafón derivó hasta su pleitomanía. El delirio, como no podía ser de otra manera,* le divorció de su pareja y le alejó de sus hijos*. Es un alma en pena preso en batallas que al cabo perdió sí o sí.
*Herencias*

Vayamos a las herencias. Los pleitos y bandos que se conforman para obtener ventaja, *dinero fácil o rapiñar* hacen de personas absolutamente normales agraviados que viven su querulancia con intensidad. Baste decir para un caso conocido en juzgados que hay pleitos por herencia que heredan los herederos. Es decir, *el odio se trasmite de padres a hijos a lo mejor por detalles que podrían haberse resuelto fuera de juzgados.*
*Parejas y matrimonios*

La ruptura de la pareja crea en algunas madres una codicia por cobrar *pensiones alimenticias y compensatorias que raya la patología.* Si en los ochenta estas pensiones entrañaban un sueldo oficioso para una menesterosa dama, hoy en día la Justicia limita grandemente el mercantilismo que penosamente subyace en pleitos donde los más inocentes, los hijos de la pareja sufren más injusticias.
No podemos obviar los pleitos que generan* padres que cuando se rompe la pareja se convierten en seres insolventes*, reportados a la beneficencia o recogidos por sus progenitores para evitar comedores de pobres. Las mentiras, fraudes y falsedades que invocan estas malas personas que son padres para no pagar, engañar sobre negocios familiares o distraer sumas en detrimento de la sociedad de gananciales llenan los juzgados de familia, civiles y penales de expertos en tan deplorable operativa.
*Comunidades de vecinos*

Entre *vecinos y comunidades de propietarios* hay querulantes a los que les molesta todo, discuten lo obvio e imponen sus tesis al más descreído. Conflictos por plazas de garajes, linderos, ruidos, actividades lucrativas en domicilios y un largo etcétera son el guión perfecto para iniciar el querulante su batalla.
En las reuniones comunitarias se hacen, a veces, con la relevante ayuda de mayorías artificiales de voto delegado, *administrador ‘fidelizado’ toda clase de trampas* que perjudican a una minoría o mayoría de vecinos con beneficio particular. Quienes no mandan en su propia casa, ni en el baño, suelen estar cerca de cargos y junta comunitarias para crear conflictos donde no los hay o cuando el pacto se impone sobre el pleito.
*Accidentes de tráfico*

Las peleas y accidentes viales son un excelente caldo de cultivo para reclamar en juzgados lo desorbitado. Cuando la adversidad adopta formato de sentencia judicial nace un querulante que la emprende hasta con su propia sombra. El ego superlativo, la altivez y la prepotencia son idóneos aliados para que el pleito que inicia el querulante se disfrace de eufemismos.
Estos personajes, *los querulantes, merecen análisis mentales aunque son difíciles de conducir a la psicoterapia*. Desde la mayoría de edad es complejo transformar los esquemas mentales de estos individuos, que comparten sexo masculino y femenino casi a partes iguales. Las sentencias judiciales son el arranque para crear un querulante, especialmente cuando desecha la que quieren leer estos personajes. Luchar por una Justicia particular sobre la lenta que no suele entrar al fondo de los temas que debate es la guerra del ubicuo litigante. Obviamente, los mejores clientes de los abogados son estos personajes que ven en las togas y las puñetas judiciales el amigo y el enemigo batir. Según se sustancie el delirio.


----------



## workforfood (21 Oct 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> En el psiquiatrico de Foncalent junto a Noelia Mingo, una pareja prometedora, me los imagino " todos van contra mi, me espiais por la cerraduraaaa, hay camaras en las bombillaaaas, las voces me dicen que todos los jueces se han compinchado contra miiiii, tu carcelero tienes una cuenta de 2 millones de euros en Cuenca, corruptoooo"
> 
> Por cierto eran amigos mios personales los loqueros de alli, se jubilaron.



Pues se dice que Fontcalent el psiquiátrico tiene los días contados con el psiquiátrico de siete aguas que está en construcción, no sé si vas a opositar como psicólogo de instituciones penitenciarias a ese centro en valencia.


----------



## workforfood (21 Oct 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


>




Los Royuela tienen cosas de tonto de abundio. Se pelean con toda la cúpula del poder judicial y no saben ni hacerse respetar con gitanos rumanos que le ocupan el bar. Los echan y llaman a la policía  para luego volver a meter el colchón para adentro, el viejo royuela no sé si está un poco ido.


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Oct 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pues se dice que Fontcalent el psiquiátrico tiene los días contados con el psiquiátrico de siete aguas que está en construcción, no sé si vas a opositar como psicólogo de instituciones penitenciarias a ese centro en valencia.




No, odio lo publico y trabajare de forense privado como perito en casos de maltrato institucional o victimas de maltrato psicopata.

Bajo ningun concepto yo maltratado institucional voy a formar parte de ese circo.

Precisamente ahora me ha llegado una nueva de mi alcaldia psicopata, me desempadronan de mi casa con mentiras y ahora me deniegan las practicas con contradicciones " que han contratado a mucha gente y que no pueden online"

Mire Ud. la ley de Igualdad les obliga, al igual que si fuese tetraplegico, nunca podria ir en persona asi que sin tan sociatas son, ACATEN LA LEY.

El Defensor del Pueblo ya me ha cogido el caso y llevo la tira ganados ya donde el mismo menciona el maltrato institucional.

La anterior fue que en 1,5 años no me cogian el tel en mi ambulatorio


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Oct 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Los Royuela tienen cosas de tonto de abundio. Se pelean con toda la cúpula del poder judicial y no saben ni hacerse respetar con gitanos rumanos que le ocupan el bar. Los echan y llaman a la policía  para luego volver a meter el colchón para adentro, el viejo royuela no sé si está un poco ido.




Otra cosa que me ha chocado es como tiene la mansion esa de Psicosis de varios millones de euros toda vandalizada en vez de haberla vendido en su dia o el mismo haber metido okupas ( pero fachas) para haber jodido al ayto, podia haber metido ahi a dos tropas de esos okupas de Madrid con la rubia esa como invitados legales y que cada mañana se cantase el Cara Al Sol para joder a los catalufos vecinos indepe y al ayto y encima esos tendrian que ser atendidos economicamente por ese ayto. era de Olot?

Hoy ya no puede porque le han puteado y han declarado esa finca publica pero sin expropiarla para no pagarle. Todo son cosas bastante chocantes


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Oct 2022)

bueno, yo he visto y a mi persona concretamente ordenes de persecucion de una alcaldia sociata a su puta poli, esto es completamente veridico, y yo soy un mindindi total sin el historial ni la pasta del royuela padre, asi que cosas peores se ven


----------



## Uritorco (21 Oct 2022)




----------



## workforfood (21 Oct 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


>



Lo que se ve es que no usa bloqueador de anuncios.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Oct 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Ahí pone de izquierdas a derechas y solo pones gente de derechas. Mmmm me da que eres un palomo cojo de la pierna izquierda










ACODAP : GUARDIA CIVIL Y CNI | CUENTAS 



#LosQueProtegenANuestroPais

 

#LosQueProtegenANuestroPais t.me/acodap/3330 2.0K viewsOct 21 at 15:00





_tag: estrella de miel _​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Burbunauta (21 Oct 2022)

Los datos que da la familia Royuela acerca del PP son considerados verdaderos, son investigados, se moviliza todo el aparato de propaganda del PSOE, incluyendo todos los jueces del PSOE, el CNI, la policía... Toda la fabulosa maquinaria mafiosa del PSOE se pone en marcha.

Esos mismos datos que da la familia Royuela acerca del PSOE, son considerados falsos, son investigados los denunciantes, se moviliza todo el aparato de propaganda del PSOE contra los denunciantes, incluyendo todos los jueces del PSOE, el CNI, la policía... Toda la fabulosa maquinaria mafiosa del PSOE se pone en marcha para encarcelar y acallar a los Royuela.

Esta es la mayor demostración de que el ER es cierto.


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Oct 2022)

Mira esto, al parricida de Elche lo declaran sin trastorno alguno, no te digo cuanto funcivago inepto










Seis años de internamiento para el menor que mató en Elche a su hermano y a sus padres por castigarlo


El juzgado le impone también tres años de libertad vigilada y rechaza la petición de las familias para poder desheredar al joven en la vía penal




www.informacion.es


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## workforfood (22 Oct 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Mira esto, al parricida de Elche lo declaran sin trastorno alguno, no te digo cuanto funcivago inepto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le ha salido casi gratis 6 años de internamiento con la consola en un centro de menores. El trastorno una evidente psicopatía.


----------



## workforfood (22 Oct 2022)

Macho si dices eso es que no te enteras como está el tema okupa, La fiscalía ya ha dado órdenes a la policía de como actuar en desahucios y lo que ha dicho es que sacan el colchón y lo mueven a meter al bar por orden de la policía y el viejo royuela incrimina a la policía y ellos dicen que actúan por órdenes de la fiscalía como lo hacen siempre que le van a decir que actuán por orden del comisario, no han dicho nada raro. En okupaciones que no sean morada que tienen obligaciones de echarlos, nunca llamar a la policía.


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Oct 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Le ha salido casi gratis 6 años de internamiento con la consola en un centro de menores. El trastorno una evidente psicopatía.




Esta claro que ese niñato tiene una psicopatia, sin embargo yo he denunciado que en España, hay una clara fobia en diagnosticar psicopatia, y me da que es porque los propios psiquiatras claramente son psicopatas y no quieren que la gente sepa de ese trastorno.

Por cierto es mi especialidad como futuro forense y los cazo al vuelo.
ahora copio lo siguiente que me parece una mala praxis muy severa. Vamos, un colgao que liquida a su familia y se tira 3 dias como si nada, obviamente es un trastornado extremo.



*Sin trastorno mental*

Especialistas en psiquiatría y psicología clínica del *Instituto de Medicina Legal de Valencia *se entrevistaron con el menor y emitieron un informe que concluye que el triple parricida *no padece ninguna alteración psicopatológica o trastorno mental *que hubiese podido reducir al menor su capacidad de autodeterminación. Sabía lo que hacía y lo relató «*con frialdad y sin remordimiento alguno*», según el informe.



Dicho informe, aportado a la causa enjuiciada en Alicante y publicado por este medio el pasado agosto, deja claro que en el momento de cometer los crímenes el adolescente *era plenamente consciente de lo que estaba haciendo* y asesinó a sangre fría a su familia por «un motivo nimio y de escasa significación», como es la reprimenda de una madre por haber suspendido de nuevo las asignaturas de Lengua y Matemáticas.


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## workforfood (22 Oct 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Esta claro que ese niñato tiene una psicopatia, sin embargo yo he denunciado que en España, hay una clara fobia en diagnosticar psicopatia, y me da que es porque los propios psiquiatras claramente son psicopatas y no quieren que la gente sepa de ese trastorno.
> 
> Por cierto es mi especialidad como futuro forense y los cazo al vuelo.
> ahora copio lo siguiente que me parece una mala praxis muy severa. Vamos, un colgao que liquida a su familia y se tira 3 dias como si nada, obviamente es un trastornado extremo.
> ...



En España la psicopatía es un tabú a diferencia de otros países como Estados Unidos, un psicópata ya tiene muy reducida su capacidad de autoderminación por eso liquidó a toda su familia, matando a su hermano y padre más tarde, si no hubiera tenido la psicopatía se hubiera enrrabietado como mucho, pero vamos al final le va a salir prácticamente gratis. Lo que diferencio esta psicopatía con otras es que normalmente el trastorno de la psicopatía es un trastorno "grupal" lo suele padecer toda la familia y los padres ocultan el trastorno del hijo, consintiéndole todo, aquí la psicopatía solo se circunscribía al hijo.


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Oct 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> En España la psicopatía es un tabú a diferencia de otros países como Estados Unidos, un psicópata ya tiene muy reducida su capacidad de autoderminación por eso liquidó a toda su familia, matando a su hermano y padre más tarde, si no hubiera tenido la psicopatía se hubiera enrrabietado como mucho, pero vamos al final le va a salir prácticamente gratis. Lo que diferencio esta psicopatía con otras es que normalmente el trastorno de la psicopatía es un trastorno "grupal" lo suele padecer toda la familia y los padres ocultan el trastorno del hijo, consintiéndole todo, aquí la psicopatía solo se circunscribía al hijo.




Eso que tu dices de grupal se vive en mi "familia" psicopata y se llama folie a familie, psicosis en familia. Puerto Urraco es un ejemplo y otro ejemplo es la familia de Noelia Mingo, la madre era otra narcisa psicopatica que iba extorsionando a hospitales "xq ella podia" para que enchufaran a su hija loca de atar, a la que sospecho volvio loca la puta madre esta, como a otro hermano esquizo, descartando posible genetica, que tambien la habria...

Es mucho mas comun de lo que pensamos y esta muy poco diagnosticada por la severa incompetencia de los loqueros que la gran mayoria son psicopatas y esquizos. La prueba de fuego es decir que un parricida anormal "es un tio normal". Es flipante los funcivagos estos. Tengo yo denunciados a la tira


----------



## SEGARRO SHAPE UFO (22 Oct 2022)

Se sabe algo de Santi? Sigue en el Líbano?


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Oct 2022)

La llorona de impresencia ataca de nuevo


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Oct 2022)

SEGARRO SHAPE UFO dijo:


> Se sabe algo de Santi? Sigue en el Líbano?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Oct 2022)

ACODAP : Sonsoles Espinosa . Mujer de SOCIALISTA Rodriguez Zapatero. 

3 MILLONES de euros en presuntas cuentas en parisos fiscales



ZP = 5 millones


#DeIzquierdaADerechaJusticia #ElParaísoDeLasTentaciones #LosQueProtegenANuestroPaís



@aitormenta2019







ACODAP : Sonsoles Espinosa . Mujer del SOCIALISTA Rodriguez Zapatero. 3 MILLONES de euros en presuntas cuentas en paraisos fiscales| ZP = 5 millones


ACODAP : Sonsoles Espinosa . Mujer de SOCIALISTA Rodriguez Zapatero. 3 MILLONES de euros en presuntas cuentas en parisos fiscales ZP = 5 millones #DeIzquierdaADerechaJusticia #ElParaísoDeLasTentaciones #LosQueProtegenANuestroPaís @aitormenta2019...




www.burbuja.info





​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Oct 2022)

SEGARRO SHAPE UFO dijo:


> Se sabe algo de Santi? Sigue en el Líbano?



ahora es ministro alli salio el otro dia












( no es coña, es que es clavao e un ministro libanes  *solo* en esa pic )


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## workforfood (23 Oct 2022)

Está resultando todo cierto, como esto no lo han sacado antes. Alberto hijo lo explica mucho mejor que Santiago.


----------



## mr nobody (23 Oct 2022)

resumen de las 774 paginas?


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Oct 2022)

Guerra abierta entre dos exjueces de lo mercantil de Valencia
Oct 23, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

Los escándalos en la adjudicación de concursos de acreedores a despachos amigos y el pago de honorarios en cursos de difícil justificación, terminaron con la carrera judicial en mercantil de Fernando Presencia y de José María Cutillas Torns al frente de dos de los tres juzgados mercantiles en la pasada década.

Ahora Presencia acusa a Cutillas de tener dinero negro en Andorra, y éste, junto con otros compañeros, acusa a Presencia de no estar en sus cabales.

El nombre de José María Cutillas Torns vuelve a la primera escena mediática. Ya en 2014, el juez del nº3 de lo mercantil de Valencia fue denunciado por dar concursos a varios amigos del Club de Golf Escorpión y, entre ellos, al bufete de su vecino de urbanización y en el que, casualmente, trabajaba el hijo de Cutillas.

La investigación llegó al CGPJ, que archivó el caso, no sin que antes el juez Cutillas se comprometiera de dejar mercantil y pasar a familia, en concreto se fue al juzgado número 8 de Valencia.

El juez fue citado en, al menos, dos ocasiones por el instructor de las diligencias en el Poder Judicial. Los hechos analizados se remontaban a los ejercicios de 2011 y 2012. El asunto no se llegó a resolver por la Comisión Disciplinaria del Poder Judicial, que hubiera sido la encargada de determinar una sanción en el caso de que se hubiera detectado alguna práctica contraria a la ley por parte del denunciado.

El juez José María Cutillas dejó en 2015 el juzgado de lo Mercantil número 3 de Valencia tras concursar a un juzgado de Primera Instancia, en concreto, a uno de los cuatro órganos de Valencia especializado en asuntos de familia. Esta decisión se produjo meses después de la investigación a la que le sometió el Poder Judicial por supuestas irregularidades en la concesión de concursos.

No obstante, según fuentes consultadas, simplemente con revisar las sentencias de su juzgado publicadas por el BOE, se puede observar cómo el despacho de Leopoldo Pons, donde trabajaba el hijo de Jose María Cutillas Torns y de Elena Gil Bayo (procuradora), tuvo acceso a una cantidad ingente de administraciones concursales del juzgado dirigido por el padre de Alejandro Cutillas Gil.

También es curioso cómo Leopoldo Pons, decano en aquella época del Colegio de Economistas de Valencia, colocó al juez como ponente en diversos cursos.

El enfrentamiento de los dos exjueces comenzó hace más de 10 años, cuando en una reunión interna de los tres jueces mercantiles de Valencia, se acusó a José María Cutillas Torns de no inhibirse en los casos en los que demandante o demandado contrataban como procuradora a la mujer de Cutillas, Elena Gil Bayo. El resultado fue un acuerdo por el que Gil Bayo cedería esos clientes a un familiar directo, para mantener las formas.

En otra ocasión, se recriminó a Cutillas la gran cantidad de administraciones concursales que recibía el despacho Evalúa Abogados y Economistas, uno de cuyos socios, Vicente Flores Argente, era amigo personal del juez.

Curiosamente cuando Cutillas pasa a familia comenzó, presuntamente, a resolver positivamente los recursos presentados por la abogada Palmira Trellis Martín, exmujer de Vicente Flores Argente y presidenta de la Sección de Familia del Colegio de Abogados de Valencia, cuya decana es Auxiliadora Borja.

Las supuestas prácticas en el juzgado de familias presuntamente parecerían ser las mismas que en el mercantil: Palmira Trellis Martín organiza jornadas de Derecho de Familia de AEAFA (Asociación Española de Abogados de Familia), presentaba la decana del ICAV y uno de los ponentes siempre fue el juez Cutillas.

Según distintas fuentes, el caso se podía complicar aún más en los próximos días por la presunta existencia de una grabación en la que una de las implicadas desvela con detalle supuestas prácticas dudosas de José María Cutillas, Vicente Flores, Elena Gil Bayo, Palmira Trellis, y hasta un alto cargo de la iglesia en Valencia. Cutillas Torns se jubiló en abril 2021, según el Acuerdo del CGPJ publicado en el BOE del 27 de mayo de ese año.

Guerra abierta entre dos exjueces de lo mercantil de Valencia


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Oct 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> resumen de las 774 paginas?



el contubernio judeo-masonico que tanto exponia el Caudillo tiene corrompidas a las mas altas personalidades del Estado.

Nada nuevo que no lleve pasando siglos. Y por el camino: jueces corruptos como Impresencia, drogatas varios como idem y enfermos mentales idem de todo pelaje y condicion (sodomita) incluidos ministros, travelos y demas.


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## workforfood (24 Oct 2022)

Es que la divulgación del caso lo han llevado fatal los Royuela. si hubieran contado desde el principio como el último vídeo de Alberto hijo.


Todo documentado con hacienda, lo que hace la fiscalía y como el Supremo lo archiva todo pues ha quedado claro que hay una corrupción generalizada y evidente en el estamento judicial porque hasta que no se metió Acodap en el tema a fondo esto parecía una cosa de chalados.
Se me cayó la venda con las C/C de Margarita Robles que como si esto fuera una cosa de chalados pudieran acertar con unas C/C bajo testaferros a los Royuela alguien les está soplando información con un ventilador.

Lo que está saliendo de mediados de los 2000 y lo sacan a 2022. Lo que veo pésima divulgación del tema hasta hace poco esto ya no es de creer es que Alberto hijo creo que se ha hartado y lo está sacando todo.

Lo que vemos han sacado las C/C de Bárcenas en paraísos fiscales y sirvió como prueba para condenarle.
Ahora todo jueces y familiares de jueces todo documentado por hacienda y todo archivado por la justicia.
Que veremos más porque esto ya es increíble...


----------



## Borraska (24 Oct 2022)

Aquí os dejo un articulo de Jesús Cacho, en mi opinión uno de los pocos periodistas a los que merece la pena seguir, y que resume a la perfección cómo funciona la "justicia":









Corrupción, jueces y pena de telediario


Jueces desbordados de trabajo y mal pagados, fiscales fanatizados, policías corruptos y muchas vidas arruinadas para siempre por las malas prácticas. "El




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Skull & Bones (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

#ElDel33BienPagado Luis Martinez Duran 
juez de lo penal… #APorSantiagoRoyuela​

24 oct 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## workforfood (25 Oct 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> #ElDel33BienPagado Luis Martinez Duran
> juez de lo penal… #APorSantiagoRoyuela​
> 
> 
> ...



Pero Santi ya está en España o sigue en el Libano.


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

DIARIO 16. LA TRAMA DENUNCIADA POR ACODAP CON JULIO INSA. ‼​


25 oct 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## Uritorco (25 Oct 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## workforfood (26 Oct 2022)

Esto solo tiene una salida y es fuera, pensar que un juez se va a investigar o apartar de un proceso porque tiene C/C en paraísos fiscales es un poco infantil por decirlo de manera suave y denunciarlo ante la fiscalía igual, todo se archiva como no lo van a archivar si lo llevan haciendo desde el principio. Aquí la peña no habla claro los Royuela ni presencia hasta que Alberto hijo está poniendo lo puntos sobre los is. A Presencia se le escapó en un vídeo que Europa había pasado olímpicamente del asunto por eso están denunciando todo en España. La estrategia pasarlo a judiciarlo a un país fuera como pasó con casos de la represión franquista en Argentina y hubo revuelo los crímines de la humanidad se puede investigar por cualquier país. No dicen que hay cientos de asesinatos y C/C verificables, dejando a un lado los muertos si eso lo pasas a un juzgado argentino y le pones las C/C te lo va a investigar antes que un juzgado Español. En España solo les espera penas de cárcel, y en Europa no van a hacer ni caso que prueben judicializarlo fuera.


----------



## Vaross (26 Oct 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Esto solo tiene una salida y es fuera, pensar que un juez se va a investigar o apartar de un proceso porque tiene C/C en paraísos fiscales es un poco infantil por decirlo de manera suave y denunciarlo ante la fiscalía igual, todo se archiva como no lo van a archivar si lo llevan haciendo desde el principio. Aquí la peña no habla claro los Royuela ni presencia hasta que Alberto hijo está poniendo lo puntos sobre los is. A Presencia se le escapó en un vídeo que Europa había pasado olímpicamente del asunto por eso están denunciando todo en España. La estrategia pasarlo a judiciarlo a un país fuera como pasó con casos de la represión franquista en Argentina y hubo revuelo los crímines de la humanidad se puede investigar por cualquier país. No dicen que hay cientos de asesinatos y C/C verificables, dejando a un lado los muertos si eso lo pasas a un juzgado argentino y le pones las C/C te lo va a investigar antes que un juzgado Español. En España solo les espera penas de cárcel, y en Europa no van a hacer ni caso que prueben judicializarlo fuera.



En Rusia tal vez lo podrían investigar


----------



## Bimb0 (26 Oct 2022)

Si no investigan es porque todo es cierto. No se tarda nada en preguntar a los bancos.

Ahora, si los jueces son parte del meollo, perded toda esperanza.


----------



## workforfood (26 Oct 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Si no investigan es porque todo es cierto. No se tarda nada en preguntar a los bancos.
> 
> Ahora, si los jueces son parte del meollo, perded toda esperanza.



Hay que judicializarlo fuera de España, como se hizo en Argentina con los crímenes del Franquismo prescritos y amnistiados.


----------



## Bimb0 (26 Oct 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Hay que judicializarlo fuera de España, como se hizo en Argentina con los crímenes del Franquismo prescritos y amnistiados.



No es lo mismo ni de lejos


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Oct 2022)

Surrealista el comportamiento del magistrado Vicente Magro ante la querella preparada contra él por Fernando Presencia
Oct 25, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

No, no crean que Vicente Magro Servet es una persona sin conocimientos de Derecho, aunque lo parezca por lo que van a leer a continuación. Vicente Magro Servet es, desde enero de 2018, todo un magistrado de la Sala Segunda del Tribunal Supremo. Y además, según hemos denunciado hace unas semanas, también es titular de cuentas en paraísos fiscales.

Cuando el juez Manuel Marchena hizo pública hace unas semanas una carta en la que atacaba al juez Fernando Presencia y a ACODAP, la asociación que preside, lo hizo acusando, tanto a Presencia contra a ACODAP, de una serie de irregularidades que son completamente falsas. Pero el problema no fue solo ese, el problema fue que lo hizo, además, en nombre del resto de magistrados del Tribunal Supremo, entre los que se encuentra el citado Magro Servet.

Debido a esa carta, Fernando Presencia decidió querellarse contra todos esos magistrados y hoy se celebraba el acto de conciliación, previa a la querella por calumnias, contra Vicente Magro Servet. Sorprendentemente, y miren que estamos hablando de un juez del Tribunal Supremo, el futuro querellado no ha acudido a ese acto de conciliación y ni siquiera se ha presentado ningún procurador en su nombre. Si tenemos en cuenta el famoso dicho de “quien calla, otorga”, ¿lo estará haciendo bueno el señor Magro?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Oct 2022)

se oye muy bajito pantalla derecha 

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Oct 2022)

ACODAP RUBALCABA Y NARCIS SERRA 






MARLASKA 
















ACOPAP : cuentas en Paraisos Fiscales | hoy " SOCIALISTAS " de la PSOE => || Gonzalez 290 M -- Maragall 167 M -- Solana 80 Millones --


ACOPAP : presuntas cuentas en Paraisos Fiscales hoy " SOCIALISTAS " de la PSOE Gonzalez 290 M -- Maragall 167 M -- Solana 80 Millones Los primeros del ranking de #ElParaisoDeLasTentaciones t.me/acodap/3198 3.4K viewsOct 19 at 10:24...




www.burbuja.info





​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Oct 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
Últimas publicaciones vertidas sobre ACODAP con el juez Presencia.​

26 oct 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

☑Colabora por solo 1€ al mes con ACODAP desde Teaming: 
https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Eurostreamuno (28 Oct 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Es que la divulgación del caso lo han llevado fatal los Royuela. si hubieran contado desde el principio como el último vídeo de Alberto hijo.
> 
> 
> Todo documentado con hacienda, lo que hace la fiscalía y como el Supremo lo archiva todo pues ha quedado claro que hay una corrupción generalizada y evidente en el estamento judicial porque hasta que no se metió Acodap en el tema a fondo esto parecía una cosa de chalados.
> ...



27-10-22

"PIRATAS DEL CARIBE 1 CAPÍTULO"


"PIRATAS DEL CARIBE 2 ENTREVISTA A ROYUELA Y GRASA"


1) Actuaciones en el JI 32 de Barcelona DP 5375/2000.

1.1) Con fecha 23-10-2000, AR y JMG presentan denuncia ante Juzgado de Guardia.
La sociedad Gerler Development Corporation, integrada por: María Carmen Caja López (esposa de Gerard Thomas Andreu), María Carmen Cifuentes Polo, Ramón Macia Gómez, Ramón Gomis Masqué, María Carmen Martín Aragón, Francisco Bosch Salas, Aurora Jorquera Hernández ( esposa de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo), Javier Bonet Frigola y Guillén Vidal Andreu.

Con fecha 15-1-97, Roser Aixandri Tarre, se subroga la representación de las personas anteriores ante Banca Catalana. La jueza Roser Aixandri Tarre, destinada en JI 26 de Barcelona, instruyó, en contra de AR, un procedimiento penal, decretando prisión provisional sin fianza, entre el 10-7 y el 18-9 de 1995.
-------
Con fecha 13-1-99, la sección 9 AP de Barcelona condena a Alberto Royuela a dos años de prisión por falsificación de documentos privados.

------
Con fecha 21-2-97, el Tribunal de la Sección 9 de la AP de Barcelona, presidido por Gerard Thomas Andreu, condena a dos años de prisión, además de otra multa por un delito de falsedad documental y otro de cohecho, a Alberto Royuela. (herencia Dolores Rosillo)

--------
A fecha 13-1-99 existían las siguientes cuentas y depósitos bancarios en el Barclays Bank a nombre de María Julia Maiques Azcarraga (esposa de Mena):
Imposición inicial, 300 mill ptas
Transferencia, 50 mill ptas
Depósito a plazo: 25,4, 45 y 47, en total 117,4 mill ptas
Total cuentas y depósitos, 467,4 mill ptas = 2,8 mill €

A 23-10-2000, Gerad Thomas Andreu y Aurora Jorquera Hernández tenían expediente abierto en el JI 14 a cargo de Adolfo Fernández Oubiña.

En el Banco Francés de Uruguay (Montevideo) tenía cuentas bancarias Consepa SA, cuyo apoderado era Francisco Horst León. 
---------

1.2) Con fecha 28-11-02, el fiscal solicita apertura de juicio oral contra AR y JMG, al JI 32 de Barcelona DP 5375/2000, por los delitos de acusación y denuncia falsa, presentando las siguientes conclusiones provisionales:

1.2.1) Con fecha 13-1-99, la secc 9 Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona condena a Alberto Royuela a 2 años de prisión, por falsificación de documentos privados y cohecho. Con fecha 2-11-99, la secc 10 Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona condena a Juan Martínez a 6 meses de multa por injurias graves.
AR y JMG realizaron los siguientes hechos:
1.2.2) Con fecha 23-10-2000, presentaron denuncia contra Roser Aixandri Tarre, destinada en JI 26 de Barcelona. Esta jueza instruyó, en contra de AR, un procedimiento penal, decretando prisión provisional sin fianza, entre el 10-7 y el 18-9 de 1995.

1.2.3) Con fecha 27-06-2001, AR y JMG presentaron denuncia contra CJV y JMMA y sus esposas María Julia Maiques Azcarraga y Aurora Jorquera Hernández porintervención en beneficios de empresas que habían sido investigadas por la AEAT y la Fiscalía del TSJC por delito fiscal, cartas del Inspector Jefe a las empresas de 27-1-98.

1.4) Con fecha 17-7-03, María Magdalena Jiménez Jiménez, magistrada del Juzgado de lo Penal 19 de Barcelona, condena a 18 meses de prisión, y a Juan Martínez Grasa a 6 meses de prisión. 
------
2) Con fechas 27 y 29-10-04, el Inspector Jefe de Unidad de Inspección Especial Adscrita a Fiscalía n° 2, de la Delegación Especial AEAT de Madrid, emite varios escritos sobre Aurora Jorquera Hernández y Roser Aixandri Tarre, recogiendo declaraciones y demás información sobre las cuentas y depósitos bancarios. 

-------
3) Con fecha 3-1-05 el Subjefe de los Servicios Jurídicos de la Delegación de la AEAT de Madrid informa al Delegado Especial de la AEAT de Madrid sobre las citaciones en el JCI 5AN, procedimiento 115/04, de: 
-Ref 31335-04, María Julia Maiques Azcarraga, mujer de Mena.
-María Mena Maiques, hija de Mena. 
-Ref 31337-04, familiares de Villarejo: AJH; los hijos de CJV y AJH, 
-Ref 31338-04, Carlos Jiménez Jorquera y Ana JJ.
-Ref 31341-04, Carmen Caja López, esposa de Gerard Thomas Andreu.
-Ref 31341-04, Montserrat Trapé Villadomat, Inspectora de Hacienda con destino en la AEAT de Barcelona. 
-Ref 31343-04, Gloria Frías Diego, esposa de Eduardo Navarro Blasco, juez instructor del JI 32 de Barcelona. 
-Ref 31344-04, las hermanas de RAT, Montserrat Aixandri Tarre y 
-Ref 31345-04, Rosa Aixandri Tarre
-Ref 31346-04, Mercedes Salleras Lluis, que mantiene cuentas conjuntas con Guillermo Vidal Andreu, magistrado del TSJC. 
-Ref 31347-04, Montserrat Baquer Miró, esposa de Luis Reverter Gelabert, miembro de la ejecutiva del PSOE. 
-Ref 31341-04, Concepción Villalba Ibáñez, esposa de Narcís Serra Serra, ex-ministro.
-Santiago Belloch Julbe, hermano del alcalde de Zaragoza, con cuentas cuentas conjuntas con Magdalena Jiménez Jiménez, juez del Juzgado de lo Penal 19 de Barcelona. 
-José Campreciós Hernández, esposo de Isabel Castellano Ransill, fiscal con destino en la Fiscalía de Barcelona. 
-Juan Cristóbal Garrigosa, cuñado de Pascual Maragall, Presidente de la Generalitat. 
-Mirela Lluch Bramon.
-Francisca Abuja Redondo 
-Rafael García Ruíz, Sargento de la Guardia Civil, con destino en la Policía Judicial de la Fiscalía de Barcelona, a las órdenes directas de Mena. 
-María Antonia La Cruz Jiménez, esposa de Jesús Navarro Morales, magistrado de la Audiencia de Barcelona. 
-Dolores Ochoa San Germán, esposa de José Francisco Ortí Ponte, magistrado de la Audiencia de Barcelona. 
-Pedro Castro Merlos, Inspector de Hacienda con destino en la AEAT de Barcelona.


----------



## workforfood (28 Oct 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> 27-10-22
> 
> "PIRATAS DEL CARIBE 1 CAPÍTULO"
> 
> ...



Este caso lo tenían que haber sacado fuera hace tiempo, es de risa que hacienda investigue y los juzgados y fiscalía se encargan de taparlo todo. No sé muy bien porque se denuncia todo en España cuando ya se sabe que aquí está todo corrupto. De Europa y su fiscalía de investigación no se dice nada pero a esto me parece que se declararon no "competentes" con toda la cara. Cuál es la estrategia procesal que hay un juez que salga a favor de los Royuela?, si han pasado decenas de jueces Españoles y sus autos sentencias ya dejan a las claras que lo van a tapar todo. España no quiere enjuiciar a sus jueces corruptos que se vayan a un tribunal sudaca que allí le tienen ganas al reino de España.

Por cierto todo muy bien explicado, así se tiene que explicar el expediente en orden y con datos.


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Oct 2022)

Se llama asociacion de malhechores. Ese demente farloper miente mas que habla. Un psicopata, os lo adverti y fui el primero en ello. Fiscalia y CNI, quiero mi semanada!


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
Surrealista el comportamiento del magistrado 
Vicente Magro ante la querella preparada contra él.‼​

27 oct 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

por Fernando Presencia.

No, no crean que Vicente Magro Servet es una persona sin conocimientos de Derecho, aunque lo parezca por lo que van a leer a continuación. Vicente Magro Servet es, desde enero de 2018, todo un magistrado de la Sala Segunda del Tribunal Supremo. Y además, según hemos denunciado hace unas semanas, también es titular de cuentas en paraísos fiscales.

Cuando el juez Manuel Marchena hizo pública hace unas semanas una carta en la que atacaba al juez Fernando Presencia y a ACODAP, la asociación que preside, lo hizo acusando, tanto a Presencia contra a ACODAP, de una serie de irregularidades que son completamente falsas. Pero el problema no fue solo ese, el problema fue que lo hizo, además, en nombre del resto de magistrados del Tribunal Supremo, entre los que se encuentra el citado Magro Servet.

Debido a esa carta, Fernando Presencia decidió querellarse contra todos esos magistrados y hoy se celebraba el acto de conciliación, previa a la querella por calumnias, contra Vicente Magro Servet. Sorprendentemente, y miren que estamos hablando de un juez del Tribunal Supremo, el futuro querellado no ha acudido a ese acto de conciliación y ni siquiera se ha presentado ningún procurador en su nombre. Si tenemos en cuenta el famoso dicho de “quien calla, otorga”, ¿lo estará haciendo bueno el señor Magro?

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
DELITOS DE CORRUPCIÓN. Vicente Magro Servet.‼​

28 oct 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> 27-10-22
> 
> "PIRATAS DEL CARIBE 1 CAPÍTULO"
> 
> ...






PIRATAS 3 DESENLACE ENTREVISTA ROYUELA GRASA​

28 oct 2022

*Alberto Royuela Samit*

COMENTAMOS EL DOCUMENTO OFICIAL RECHAZADO POR EL JUZGADO 32, CONTADO POR ROYUELA Y GRASA


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## workforfood (29 Oct 2022)

Donde está el vídeo para ver la manifa de hoy en Barcelona.


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Oct 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Donde está el vídeo para ver la manifa de hoy en Barcelona.




quiero q los linchen los antidisturbios y al impresencia le den la del pulpo y lo detengan x posesion de perica


----------



## workforfood (29 Oct 2022)

Aquí hay algo


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Oct 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Aquí hay algo




Que pateticos con la pelicula bodrio del comunista pedofilo Chaplin mofandose del Fascio.

Les pueden dar por el puto culo a estos y al de la ikurriña ahi se meta el palo x el culo.

Venga antidisturbios de la Carmena, a cargar ya!


----------



## workforfood (29 Oct 2022)

Fijaos en el último con el cartel mi cuerpo mi decisión.


----------



## Uritorco (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## workforfood (30 Oct 2022)

Esta manifa ha sido un fracaso en Barcelona, no ha ido nadie más que el padre y el hijo Alberto Royuela. Me supongo que por eso no ha habido ni directo ni nada.


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Debunker (30 Oct 2022)

Sabéis alguno que ha sido de Santi, donde está, sigue en el psiquiátrico ?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (30 Oct 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Sabéis alguno que ha sido de Santi, donde está, sigue en el psiquiátrico ?



lo tienen encerrado a lo " alguien volo sobre el nido del cuco " 

en manos de unas charos españolas psiquiatras en el libano , que le dan potingues quimicos de dudosa efectividac


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Eurostreamuno (30 Oct 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> PIRATAS 3 DESENLACE ENTREVISTA ROYUELA GRASA​
> 
> 28 oct 2022
> 
> ...



30-10-22

"PIRATAS 3 DESENLACE ENTREVISTA ROYUELA GRASA"


"PIRATAS DEL CARIBE 1 CAPÍTULO"


"PIRATAS DEL CARIBE 2 ENTREVISTA A ROYUELA Y GRASA"


1) Actuaciones en el JI 32 de Barcelona DP 5375/2000.

1.1) -Con fecha 23-10-2000, AR y JMG presentan denuncia ante Juzgado de Guardia contra, entre otros, Roser Aixandri Tarre. Fué archivada porque se trataba de personas aforadas. 

-Con fecha 29-11-2000, AR y JMG presentan denuncia ante el TSJC, el cual acordó su archivo y dio traslado Ministerio Fiscal. Éste formuló denuncia por acusación y denuncia falsas. El JI 32 de Barcelona inició DP 5.375/2000-B.

-Con fecha 27-6-2001, AR y JMG presentan denuncia ante el TS, Sala de lo Penal Causa Especial 36/2001, contra Roser Aixandri Tarre, Mena; Villarejo, y otros más. Con fecha 17-7-2001, se dicta auto por el que se archiva la causa y remite testimonio al JI 32 de Barcelona para su unión a las DP 5375/2000.

La sociedad Gerler Development Corporation, integrada por: María Carmen Caja López (esposa de Gerard Thomas Andreu), María Carmen Cifuentes Polo, Ramón Macia Gómez, Ramón Gomis Masqué, María Carmen Martín Aragón, Francisco Bosch Salas, Aurora Jorquera Hernández ( esposa de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo), Javier Bonet Frigola y Guillén Vidal Andreu.

Con fecha 15-1-97, Roser Aixandri Tarre, se subroga la representación de las personas anteriores ante Banca Catalana. La jueza Roser Aixandri Tarre, destinada en JI 26 de Barcelona, instruyó, en contra de AR, un procedimiento penal, decretando prisión provisional sin fianza, entre el 10-7 y el 18-9 de 1995.
-------
Con fecha 13-1-99, la sección 9 AP de Barcelona condena a Alberto Royuela a dos años de prisión por falsificación de documentos privados.

------
Con fecha 21-2-97, el Tribunal de la Sección 9 de la AP de Barcelona, presidido por Gerard Thomas Andreu, condena a dos años de prisión, además de otra multa por un delito de falsedad documental y otro de cohecho, a Alberto Royuela. (herencia Dolores Rosillo)

--------
A fecha 13-1-99 existían las siguientes cuentas y depósitos bancarios en el Barclays Bank a nombre de María Julia Maiques Azcarraga (esposa de Mena):
Imposición inicial, 300 mill ptas
Transferencia, 50 mill ptas
Depósito a plazo: 25,4, 45 y 47, en total 117,4 mill ptas
Total cuentas y depósitos, 467,4 mill ptas = 2,8 mill €

A 23-10-2000, Gerad Thomas Andreu y Aurora Jorquera Hernández tenían expediente abierto en el JI 14 a cargo de Adolfo Fernández Oubiña.

En el Banco Francés de Uruguay (Montevideo) tenía cuentas bancarias Consepa SA, cuyo apoderado era Francisco Horst León. 

-Con fecha 26-7-2001, Eduardo Navarro Blasco, Juez del JI 32 de Barcelona, dicta providencia por la que no admite la remisión telegráfica de la documentación de Tucacas, Estado de Falcon (Venezuela)
---------

1.2) Con fecha 28-11-02, el fiscal solicita apertura de juicio oral contra AR y JMG, al JI 32 de Barcelona DP 5375/2000, por los delitos de acusación y denuncia falsa, presentando las siguientes conclusiones provisionales:

1.2.1) Con fecha 13-1-99, la secc 9 Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona condena a Alberto Royuela a 2 años de prisión, por falsificación de documentos privados y cohecho. Con fecha 2-11-99, la secc 10 Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona condena a Juan Martínez a 6 meses de multa por injurias graves.
AR y JMG realizaron los siguientes hechos:
1.2.2) Con fecha 23-10-2000, presentaron denuncia contra Roser Aixandri Tarre, destinada en JI 26 de Barcelona. Esta jueza instruyó, en contra de AR, un procedimiento penal, decretando prisión provisional sin fianza, entre el 10-7 y el 18-9 de 1995.

1.2.3) Con fecha 27-06-2001, AR y JMG presentaron ante el TS, denuncia contra CJV y JMMA, y sus esposas María Julia Maiques Azcarraga y Aurora Jorquera Hernández, por diversas operaciones ilícitas, como la intervención en beneficios de empresas, que habían sido investigadas por la AEAT y la Fiscalía del TSJC por delito fiscal, cartas del Inspector Jefe a las empresas de 27-1-98.

1.3) Con fecha 17-7-03, María Magdalena Jiménez Jiménez, magistrada del Juzgado de lo Penal 19 de Barcelona, condena a 18 meses de prisión, y a Juan Martínez Grasa a 6 meses de prisión. 

-------
2) Con fechas 27 y 29-10-04, el Inspector Jefe de Unidad de Inspección Especial Adscrita a Fiscalía n° 2, de la Delegación Especial AEAT de Madrid, emite varios escritos sobre Aurora Jorquera Hernández y Roser Aixandri Tarre, recogiendo declaraciones y demás información sobre las cuentas y depósitos bancarios. 

-------
3) Con fecha 3-1-05 el Subjefe de los Servicios Jurídicos de la Delegación de la AEAT de Madrid informa al Delegado Especial de la AEAT de Madrid sobre las citaciones en el JCI 5AN, procedimiento 115/04, de: 

-Ref 31335-04, María Julia Maiques Azcarraga, mujer de Mena. 
-Ref 31336-04, María Mena Maiques, hija de Mena. 

-Ref 31337-04, Aurora Jorquera Hernández, esposa de Jiménez Villarejo. 
-Ref 31338-04, Carlos Jiménez Jorquera, hijo de Jiménez Villarejo. 
-Ref 31339-04, Ana JiménezJorquera, hija de Jiménez Villarejo.
-Ref 31340-04, Carmen Caja López, esposa de Gerard Thomas Andreu.
-Ref 31341-04, Montserrat Trapé Villadomat, Inspectora de Hacienda con destino en la AEAT de Barcelona. 
-Ref 31342-04, Pedro Castro Merlos, Inspector de Hacienda con destino en la AEAT de Barcelona.
-Ref 31343-04, Gloria Frías Diego, esposa de Eduardo Navarro Blasco, juez instructor del JI 32 de Barcelona. 
-Ref 31344-04, Montserrat Aixandri Tarre, hermana de Roser Aixandri Tarre, Juez Instrucción nº 26 Barcelona 
-Ref 31345-04, Rosa Aixandri Tarre, hermana de Roser Aixandri Tarre, Juez Instrucción nº 26 Barcelona .
-Ref 31346-04, Mercedes Salleras Lluis, que mantiene cuentas conjuntas con Guillermo Vidal Andreu, magistrado del TSJC. 
-Ref 31347-04, Montserrat Baquer Miró, esposa de Luis Reverter Gelabert, miembro de la ejecutiva del PSOE. 
-Ref 31348-04, Concepción Villalba Ibáñez, esposa de Narcís Serra Serra, ex-ministro.
-Ref 31349-04, Santiago Belloch Julbe, hermano del alcalde de Zaragoza, con cuentas cuentas conjuntas con Magdalena Jiménez Jiménez, juez del Juzgado de lo Penal 19 de Barcelona. 
-Ref 31350-04, José Campreciós Hernández, esposo de Isabel Castellano Rausill, fiscal con destino en la Fiscalía de Barcelona. 
-Ref 31351-04, Juan Cristóbal Garrigosa, cuñado de Pascual Maragall, Presidente de la Generalitat. 
-Ref 31352-04, Mireia Lluch Bramon, hija del ex-ministro Ernst Lluch (fallecido)
-Ref 31353-04, Francisca Abuja Redondo, esposa de Rafael García Ruíz. 
-Ref 31354-04, Rafael García Ruíz, Sargento de la Guardia Civil, con destino en la Policía Judicial de la Fiscalía de Barcelona, a las órdenes directas de Mena. 
-Ref 31355-04, María Antonia La Cruz Jiménez, esposa de Jesús Navarro Morales, magistrado de la Audiencia de Barcelona. 
-Ref 31356-04, Dolores Ochoa San Germán, esposa de José Francisco Ortí Ponte, magistrado de la Audiencia de Barcelona.


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Kartal (30 Oct 2022)

renko dijo:


> Bien. Supongo que muchos ya conoceréis el asunto. Flipareis con algunos de esos nombres.


----------



## Kartal (30 Oct 2022)

renko dijo:


> A los que seguís el ER al dedillo, habéis visto el giro de Pedro Rosillo ???? (ahora critica el ER). Alguien ha "captado y entendido" ese giro ?
> 
> Yo si. Pero mejor ser discretos


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (31 Oct 2022)

30 de octubre del 2022 a las 16:42. Actualizada a las 20:21 
*Joaquín Bosch, magistrado:






“España es una anomalía en el ámbito jurídico para perseguir la corrupción”*





Joaquín Bosch, magistrado: “España es una anomalía en...


Una política preventiva que dificulte la corrupción, las “mordidas”, que facilite los controles internos en las instituciones,...



www.meneame.net












Joaquín Bosch, magistrado: “España es una anomalía en el ámbito jurídico para perseguir la corrupción”


“En este país, es muy fácil corromperse y muy difícil pagar, hay que vertebrar un sistema institucional contra esas prácticas”, señala




www.epe.es











*



“En este país, es muy fácil corromperse 
y muy difícil pagar, hay que vertebrar un sistema institucional contra esas prácticas”, señala

Hacer clic para expandir...


*







*Fernando Presencia entrega en el juzgado todas las pruebas que tiene contra Joaquím Bosch y contra su esposa*
Ago 19, 2022 | Notas de prensa
- ACODAP Notas de prensa













*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*


Como decíamos en nuestra última nota de prensa, ahora serán los juzgados los que tendrán la pelota en su tejado ya que Fernando Presencia ha decidido presentar todas las pruebas que tiene contra Joaquím Bosch y contra su esposa ante el Juzgado Central de instrucción número 6 de Madrid, en sus Diligencias Previas de Procedimiento Abreviado 50/2022.

Será este juzgado el que deba decidir ahora, si investiga todo lo denunciado en el Buzón de Denuncias de ACODAP por parte de Santiago Royuela y Juan Martínez Grasa con pruebas documentales de movimientos e incluso justificante bancario firmado por parte del Investec Bank de Jersey.

En esa denuncia se aporta, además, el siguiente anexo documentado:

1.- Información ampliada sobre los 30 depósitos abiertos en marzo de 2021 por LIDIA SIERRA AGUILAR en la OP del INVESTEC BANK en la isla de Jersey.
2.- Documento expedido el 29 de julio de 2022 por el KLEINWORT HAMBROS BANK, de Jersey, dando cuenta de los 12 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno que figuran a nombre de JOAQUIM BOSCH GRAU, magistrado.
3.- Documento expedido el 29 de julio de 2022 por el INVESTEC BANK, de Jersey, dando cuenta de los 30 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno que figuran a nombre de LIDIA SIERRA AGUILAR, esposa del magistrado JOAQUIM BOSCH GRAU.
4.- Información que pone de manifiesto que el 1.200.000 € que JOAQUIM BOSCH GRAU mantiene en forma de depósitos en el KLEINWORT HAMBROS BANK, de Jersey, le fue transferido en sendos pagos de 600.000 € cada uno (conversión $) el 05-09-2018 y 18-08-2021 desde la entidad bancaria radicada en Panamá BLADEX, con cargo a una sociedad denominada “WITSEND INC”, registrada en Panamá”.

¿Decidirá la administración de justicia seguir haciendo caso omiso de las pruebas aportadas o, por el contrario, decidirá comprobar la veracidad de lo denunciado con la prueba documental aportada?
Ha llegado el momento de comprobar si la justicia está del lado del pueblo e intenta perseguir la corrupción institucional o, por el contrario, sigue represaliando y persiguiendo al denunciante.

Pedimos el apoyo de toda la sociedad española en una lucha que no es solo nuestra, sino que es de todos.
Descargar Escrito
​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## hurdygurdy (31 Oct 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Fijaos en el último con el cartel mi cuerpo mi decisión.



¿Por qué tienen todos pinta de haberse escapado del cotolengo?


----------



## workforfood (31 Oct 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> ¿Por qué tienen todos pinta de haberse escapado del cotolengo?



Del cotolengo la primera vez que lo oigo.
El término *cottolengo* (o *cotolengo*) comúnmente se refiere a una institución que acoge discapacidades psíquicas y/o físicas; el término tiene su origen en el centro fundado en el siglo XIX en Turín por San Giuseppe Benedetto Cottolengo, llamado Casita de la Divina Providencia.

Pues a lo mejor es que la mayoría han estado en un psiquiátrico.


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## Eurostreamuno (31 Oct 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


>



31-10-22

Una muestra de las actuaciones llevadas a cabo en las Delegaciones de la AEAT de La Coruña y Vigo, en 2004, por los depósitos de Felipe González y familia, que en total ascendieron a 290,2 mill € y $.

"EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA SE SUMA AL HOMENAJE A FELIPE GONZALEZ"


----------



## Eurostreamuno (31 Oct 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> 30 de octubre del 2022 a las 16:42. Actualizada a las 20:21
> *Joaquín Bosch, magistrado:
> 
> 
> ...



11-8-22
Nota de Prensa
@ACODAP1 consigue los certificados firmados que demuestran la existencia de cuentas en paraísos fiscales del juez Joaquín Bosch y de su esposa.
@juez_fpresencia
La documentación que nos han enviado a nuestro Buzón de Denuncias, con documentos expedidos el 29 de julio de 2022, certificaría por parte de las propias entidades financieras (con firma del director del banco) la presunta existencia de los siguientes depósitos:
30 depósitos, de 100.000 euros cada uno, a nombre de Lidia Sierra Aguilar, esposa del magistrado Joaquín Bosch Grau, en el INVESTEC BANK de Jersey. 
12 depósitos, de 100.000 euros cada uno, a nombre del magistrado Joaquín Bosch Grau en el Kleinwort Ambros Bank de Jersey.


-----
Aquí están lo datos de la cuenta y el depósito bancario en el SG Kleinwort Hambros Bank, OP St. Helier de Jersey. En total 1.543.847 €.

"JOAQUIM BOSCH, DE JUECES PARA LA DEMOCRACIA Y COLABORADOR EN LA QUATRO, CON CUENTAS EN EL EXTRANJERO"


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (31 Oct 2022)

Me da asco la demente esta, si veis sus videos sin voz veis que esta para la inyeccion.

Esta corrupta se queja de otros y tienen 180.000e de donaciones que malversan y no son ni para pagar el alquiler.

Es que me dan puto asco estos CACADAP


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Oct 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Hay que judicializarlo fuera de España, como se hizo en Argentina con los crímenes del Franquismo prescritos y amnistiados.



El ER es una patraña, hombre.


----------



## workforfood (31 Oct 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> El ER es una patraña, hombre.



Mira los últimos posts y te informas.


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Iuris Tantum (1 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Aquí hay algo



Joder q triste. 4 gatos.

Las manifas de charos domingueras tienen más poder de convocatoria.


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

ACODAP informa que va a interponer querella por prevaricación y falsedad contra el fiscal Javier Huete Nogueras
Oct 30, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

Muchos de ustedes recordarán que *ACODAP*, la asociación que preside el juez Fernando Presencia, *denunció hace unas semanas ante la Fiscalía Europea* una denuncia por “delitos de blanqueo de capitales relacionado con la corrupción cometidos por funcionarios públicos a través de cuentas en paraísos fiscales”.

Entre los denunciados se encontraban funcionarios públicos, jueces, fiscales y políticos, presuntamente, titulares de cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales con dinero de una más que dudosa procedencia.

La pasada semana tuvimos conocimiento que *la Fiscalía Europea había remitido esa denuncia al Ministerio Fisca*l a través de la Fiscalía Especial contra la Corrupción y la Criminalidad Organizada y se nos ha comunicado que, *la misma, había sido archivada.*

El motivo de ese archivo, según detalla en el documento el firmante del mismo, *Javier Huete Nogueras*, Fiscal de Sala Jefe de lo Penal del Tribunal Supremo, es que “por los mismos hechos que han motivado la presente denuncia se siguen en la actualidad actuaciones jurisdiccionales ante los órganos competentes, de conformidad con lo dispuesto en el art. 773.2 último párrafo de la LECrim constando ya judicializada la causa, tal como se destacó en el Decreto de fecha 10 de octubre de 2022, el Fiscal ha de abstenerse de cualquier actuación, manteniéndose el archivo de las presentes diligencias conforme a lo acordado en el referido Decreto de fecha 10 de octubre de 2022”.

Como ya sabrán, eso es rotundamente falso puesto que no existe ningún tipo de proceso judicial relacionado con estas denuncias presentadas. Lo que sí existe es un proceso judicial en la Audiencia Nacional en el que se está represaliando a los denunciantes de corrupción, pero sin investigar ni una sola de esas denuncias.

Por lo tanto, desde ACODAP queremos informar que *hemos decidido presentar una denuncia contra* el fiscal firmante de ese documento, *Javier Huete Nogueras, por prevaricación y falsedad.*

24-22 Acumulacion y Archivo_signed​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
 #DondeEstaElPueblo ?#DespertadFrenteaLosCorruptos !!!
#TenemosLoQueMerecemos ⁉ ​

31 oct 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

El juez Presencia y ACODAP denuncian por presuntas cuentas en paraísos fiscales a cinco jueces de Valencia y a un administrador concursal
Oct 31, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​
*El juez Presencia y ACODAP denuncian por presuntas cuentas en paraísos fiscales a cinco jueces de Valencia y a un administrador concursal
El juez Presencia* y ACODAP denuncian que algunos de los sospechosos de aquella trama podrían tener cuentas en paraísos fiscales.

Dice el escrito presentado el pasado viernes en el juzgado de guardia de Valencia que:_ “En concreto sobre los denunciados se ha descubierto que al parecer y presuntamente son titulares de las cuentas bancarias, depósito y fondos evadidos al Fisco español siguientes:_

*Eduardo Pastor Martínez*_, Juez titular del Juzgado de lo Mercantil nº 3 de Valencia, por la presunta tenencia de “12 depósitos de 100.00,00 € c/u en el MORABANC, oficina principal de Andorra”._

*Francisco Javier Jover Sáez*_, administrador concursal, con domicilio profesional en Valencia, Avda. Hermanos Manchón 13 8º, por la presunta tenencia de “12 depósitos de 100.00,00 € c/u en el CREDIT ANDORRA, oficina principal de Andorra”._

*José María Cutillas Torns*_, anterior titular del mismo juzgado de lo Mercantil, por la presunta tenencia de “10 depósitos de 100.00,00 € c/u en el CREDIT ANDORRA, oficina principal de Andorra”._

*Jesús Leoncio Rojo Olalla*_, Magistrado de la Audiencia Provincial de Valencia, por la presunta tenencia de fondos en la “ENTIDAD: ITAU – SAO PAULO”._

*Lamberto Juan Rodríguez Martínez*_, Magistrado de la Audiencia Provincial de Valencia, por la presunta tenencia de fondos en la “ENTIDAD: MORABANC – ANDORRA”_

*Lucía Sanz Díaz*_, en la actualidad Magistrada de la Audiencia Provincial de Valencia, por la presunta tenencia de fondos en la “ENTIDAD: FCM BANK – MALTA”._


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
 Juan Manuel Molina @radio Tapia agradece al 
equipo de ACODAP y al juez Presencia la lucha. ‼ ​

31 oct 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Nov 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
ACODAP va a interponer querella por 
prevaricación y falsedad contra el fiscal Javier Huete.‼​

1 nov 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

Muchos de ustedes recordarán que ACODAP, la asociación que preside el juez Fernando Presencia, denunció hace unas semanas ante la Fiscalía Europea una denuncia por “delitos de blanqueo de capitales relacionado con la corrupción cometidos por funcionarios públicos a través de cuentas en paraísos fiscales”.

Entre los denunciados se encontraban funcionarios públicos, jueces, fiscales y políticos, presuntamente, titulares de cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales con dinero de una más que dudosa procedencia.

La pasada semana tuvimos conocimiento que la Fiscalía Europea había remitido esa denuncia al Ministerio Fiscal a través de la Fiscalía Especial contra la Corrupción y la Criminalidad Organizada y se nos ha comunicado que, la misma, había sido archivada.

El motivo de ese archivo, según detalla en el documento el firmante del mismo, Javier Huete Nogueras, Fiscal de Sala Jefe de lo Penal del Tribunal Supremo, es que “por los mismos hechos que han motivado la presente denuncia se siguen en la actualidad actuaciones jurisdiccionales ante los órganos competentes, de conformidad con lo dispuesto en el art. 773.2 último párrafo de la LECrim constando ya judicializada la causa, tal como se destacó en el Decreto de fecha 10 de octubre de 2022, el Fiscal ha de abstenerse de cualquier actuación, manteniéndose el archivo de las presentes diligencias conforme a lo acordado en el referido Decreto de fecha 10 de octubre de 2022”.

Como ya sabrán, eso es rotundamente falso puesto que no existe ningún tipo de proceso judicial relacionado con estas denuncias presentadas. Lo que sí existe es un proceso judicial en la Audiencia Nacional en el que se está represaliando a los denunciantes de corrupción, pero sin investigar ni una sola de esas denuncias.
Por lo tanto, desde ACODAP queremos informar que hemos decidido presentar una denuncia contra el fiscal firmante de ese documento, Javier Huete Nogueras, por prevaricación y falsedad.

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## workforfood (2 Nov 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> #YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
> ACODAP va a interponer querella por
> prevaricación y falsedad contra el fiscal Javier Huete.‼​
> 
> ...




Pero esto que es un cachondeo los fiscales en España no están para investigar están para tapar delitos. Los jueces no van a investigar nada, por lo que el asunto debe de devolverse a la fiscalía Europea. Y si eso falla meterlo en un tribunal sudaca.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (2 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero esto que es un cachondeo los fiscales en España no están para investigar están para tapar delitos. Los jueces no van a investigar nada, por lo que el asunto debe de devolverse a la fiscalía Europea. Y si eso falla meterlo en un tribunal sudaca.



Si tuviesen que investigar truños como éste no saldría adelante ninguna causa real.

El ER es una fantasía infantil.


----------



## workforfood (2 Nov 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Si tuviesen que investigar truños como éste no saldría adelante ninguna causa real.
> 
> El ER es una fantasía infantil.




Entrar soltar el cagarro está bien, pero hay que fiijarse un poquito en el hilo



Eurostreamuno dijo:


> 30-10-22
> 
> "PIRATAS 3 DESENLACE ENTREVISTA ROYUELA GRASA"
> 
> ...


----------



## Iuris Tantum (2 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Entrar soltar el cagarro está bien, pero hay que fiijarse un poquito en el hilo



Si, es una actualización constante de la más irrelevante nada.


----------



## Patatas bravas (2 Nov 2022)

Poco se ha hablado del ridículo de Santi royuela en el Líbano montando sus peliculas de enfermo mental . Mucha gente se ha bajado del carro del expediente tras el episodio en Líbano


----------



## workforfood (2 Nov 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Si, es una actualización constante de la más irrelevante nada.



Para hacienda no lo era.


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Nov 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
‼El juez Presencia y ACODAP denuncia cuentas en 
PF a 5 jueces de Valencia y a un admin. concursal‼​

2 nov 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

El juez Presencia y ACODAP denuncian por presuntas cuentas en paraísos fiscales a cinco jueces de Valencia y a un administrador concursal
El juez Presencia y ACODAP denuncian que algunos de los sospechosos de aquella trama podrían tener cuentas en paraísos fiscales.
Dice el escrito presentado el pasado viernes en el juzgado de guardia de Valencia que: “En concreto sobre los denunciados se ha descubierto que al parecer y presuntamente son titulares de las cuentas bancarias, depósito y fondos evadidos al Fisco español siguientes:
Eduardo Pastor Martínez, Juez titular del Juzgado de lo Mercantil nº 3 de Valencia, por la presunta tenencia de “12 depósitos de 100.00,00 € c/u en el MORABANC, oficina principal de Andorra”.
Francisco Javier Jover Sáez, administrador concursal, con domicilio profesional en Valencia, Avda. Hermanos Manchón 13 8º, por la presunta tenencia de “12 depósitos de 100.00,00 € c/u en el CREDIT ANDORRA, oficina principal de Andorra”.

José María Cutillas Torns, anterior titular del mismo juzgado de lo Mercantil, por la presunta tenencia de “10 depósitos de 100.00,00 € c/u en el CREDIT ANDORRA, oficina principal de Andorra”.

Jesús Leoncio Rojo Olalla, Magistrado de la Audiencia Provincial de Valencia, por la presunta tenencia de fondos en la “ENTIDAD: ITAU – SAO PAULO”.

Lamberto Juan Rodríguez Martínez, Magistrado de la Audiencia Provincial de Valencia, por la presunta tenencia de fondos en la “ENTIDAD: MORABANC – ANDORRA”
Lucía Sanz Díaz, en la actualidad Magistrada de la Audiencia Provincial de Valencia, por la presunta tenencia de fondos en la “ENTIDAD: FCM BANK – MALTA”.

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Nov 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
Difunde, haz tus donaciones. Nada de esto debería 
estar pasando. Colabora y sigamos denunciando.‼​

2 nov 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Nov 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
Diligencias previas abiertas. Yak-42.‼​

2 nov 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Kurten (3 Nov 2022)

@Florecilla Silvestre 
@artemis 

Se os necesita aquí, este hilo es casi tan magufo como el del Bar España ( y mira que es dificil)


----------



## workforfood (3 Nov 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> @Florecilla Silvestre
> @artemis
> 
> Se os necesita aquí, este hilo es casi tan magufo como el del Bar España ( y mira que es dificil)



Macho entráis no decís nada de las C/C su encubrimiento por los tribunales y su investigación por hacienda que lo remite a fiscalía y es archivado de inmediato.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (3 Nov 2022)

Noticias de hace 2 semanas del famoso juez caído en desgracia que pasa el cepillo en su página web:

El juez pide a la UDEF que indague para "constatar el carácter falsario" de las denuncias del exjuez Presencia



> El magistrado de la Audiencia Nacional Joaquín Gadea, que investiga al exjuez Fernando Presencia por presuntos delitos de injurias, calumnias y contra las altas instituciones del Estado por las acusaciones lanzadas contra magistrados del Tribunal Supremo (TS), ha pedido a la Unidad de Delitos Económicos y Fiscales (UDEF) que realice una serie de averiguaciones para poder "constatar el carácter falsario" de las denuncias presentadas por el otrora magistrado y ACODAP, su asociación.
> ...
> El pasado 7 de julio Presencia rechazó someterse al *análisis psiquiátrico* del médico de la Audiencia Nacional, negándose de igual forma a contestar a las preguntas del juez que investiga las presuntas calumnias que habría dirigido contra distintos magistrados.



Aquí la noticia famosa de El Confidencial que sólo ha enlazado un magufo al que no puedo leer por que me tiene en el ignore:

La Guardia Civil acorrala al exjuez Presencia: 7.860 euros para sus hermanas y 7.013 pagados al súper



> A través de esta asociación, Presencia se presenta como un adalid de la lucha contra la corrupción, pero los movimientos de la cuenta reflejan pagos de 7.860 euros a sus hermanas y supuestos *gastos personales* que van desde supermercados hasta una clínica veterinaria por valor de 16.537,39 euros
> ...
> "El origen de los fondos proviene de la recepción de transferencias bancarias de ámbito nacional, e ingresos en efectivo, por importe de *188.012,09 euro*s, en concepto de ayudas, donaciones y pago de las cuotas por los socios de Acodap", explica la Unidad Central Operativa, cuyo análisis se centra en los movimientos que van del 1 de enero de 2019 al 28 de julio de 2022. "Se han registrado más de 1.400 apuntes bajo estos conceptos".



Alguien debería ponerse en contacto con el señor juez y explicarle que este foro es un reservorio de magufos crédulos, muchos de ellos dispuestos a rascarse el bolsillo



> La clave se encuentra en las salidas de esta cuenta, donde aparecen "pagos en superficies de alimentación, en grandes almacenes, en carnicerías, tiendas de animales, talleres y lavados de vehículo, restaurantes y bares", lo que apuntala la sospecha de que Presencia ha utilizado al menos 16.537,39 euros para gastos a título personal. Entre estos pagos destacan 3.764,37 euros en Mercadona, 3.248,25 en Carrefour, 1.485,36 en Amazon, 1.147 en una óptica, 1.069,93 en una carnicería, 1.034 en una clínica veterinaria, 880,30 en Mediamarkt, 601,55 en una gasolinera, 555,07 en una página web de 'streaming' y 444 en un dentista.



Un juez que compra en el Mercadona ... el juez del pueblo. Lo de pagar 555,07€ en una web de 'streaming' ... mmmmm. ¿Qué web de 'streaming'? ¿Una de furgol?



> Entre los movimientos que resultan de "interés", la Guardia Civil apunta además a otro pago de 27.200 euros a Alberto Royuela Fernández



Vaya, vaya. Quién lo hubiera imaginado

El buen hombre está metido en todos los tinglados. Por lo que veo en su canal de youtube, incluso en el Yak-42



La producción del vídeo me parece un poco ... teatral. Se le va la mano con las cortinillas.

Aquí un vídeo deepfake larpeando como Zelensky. Muy serio, nada narcisista



Debería aprovechar para denunciar a Putin y al gobierno por exhumar a Queipo de Llano. Y pedir la voluntad, claro


----------



## workforfood (3 Nov 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Noticias de hace 2 semanas del famoso juez caído en desgracia que pasa el cepillo en su página web:
> 
> El juez pide a la UDEF que indague para "constatar el carácter falsario" de las denuncias del exjuez Presencia
> 
> ...



Esa es la contestación no te has enterado que ya ha sido rebatida el juez presencia solo tiene una hermana no dos y todo se lo han inventado dicho por el mismo juez y ya denunciado.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (3 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Esa es la contestación no te has enterado que ya ha sido rebatida el juez presencia solo tiene una hermana no dos y todo se lo han inventado dicho por el mismo juez y ya denunciado.



Ah ... que el acusado niega la veracidad de las imputaciones lo que las rebate tajantemente. Haber empezado por ahí!!!


----------



## workforfood (3 Nov 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Ah ... que el acusado niega la veracidad de las imputaciones lo que las rebate tajantemente. Haber empezado por ahí!!!



No lo vas a hacer tú? No conozco cuántas hermanas tiene, pero ya ha dicho que solo tiene una hermana a lo mejor se lo ha inventado y tiene dos como dice la guardia civil.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (3 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> No lo vas a hacer tú? No conozco cuántas hermanas tiene, pero ya ha dicho que solo tiene una hermana a lo mejor se lo ha inventado y tiene dos como dice la guardia civil.



Alguien ha introducido un error anecdótico que no afecta a los múltiples puntos de un informe incriminatorio. Pues nada, lancemos todo el argumentario por la ventana y aquí no ha pasado nada.


----------



## workforfood (3 Nov 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Alguien ha introducido un error anecdótico que no afecta a los múltiples puntos de un informe incriminatorio. Pues nada, lancemos todo el argumentario por la ventana y aquí no ha pasado nada.



Ahora que te fías del Juez Presencia y no de la Guardia Civil de donde sacas que es un error. Ya ha sido denunciado veremos el recorrido que tiene.


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Nov 2022)

El impresencia pillado infraganti, lo mas flagrante no es que despilfarre el dinero en golferias, sino que ya tiene 180.000 y el tio diga que necesita 100.000 ( que ya tiene y casi duplica) para "denunciar a toda la alta magistratura".

Un golfo querulante de manual y encima con ese dinero ni paga un alquiler de un cuarto para la sede social de CACADAP.

Es que me da mucho asco ese corrupto hdp, que ganas tengo de que lo manicomien ya y la perra demente de la tal Lidia.

Claro que niega las acusaciones, para el querulante "todo es una conspiracion de los astros contra el, el gran libertador mundial".

Por cierto esta noche Piñuel hablara en directo sobre los psicopatas de este tipo, los lideres sectarios.

Este es uno de manual, "dadme dinerito que yo os libero de los corruptos, pero si me pillan a mi, yo no soy ehhh, son los demas",


----------



## Sdenka (3 Nov 2022)

Bimmer dijo:


> para los que dicen que Ruiz no ha existido



Bimmer me he acordado de ti porque creo que te interesará saber que en el video Piratas del Caribe 2 publicado recientemente se muestra la sentencia del 2003 por la que Alberto fue condenado a 18 meses y en dicha sentencia, concretamente en el minuto 31:46, figura el agente nº25177 destinado en la Fiscalía de Barcelona, de apellido Ruiz.


----------



## Burbunauta (3 Nov 2022)

El becario del CNI habrá leído en la biografía de Presencia que es "el mayor de dos hermanos" y habrá dicho "vale, dos hermanos más Presencia, tres".


----------



## Eurostreamuno (3 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Macho entráis no decís nada de las C/C su encubrimiento por los tribunales y su investigación por hacienda que lo remite a fiscalía y es archivado de inmediato.



30-10-22

"PIRATAS 3 DESENLACE ENTREVISTA ROYUELA GRASA"


"PIRATAS DEL CARIBE 1 CAPÍTULO"


"PIRATAS DEL CARIBE 2 ENTREVISTA A ROYUELA Y GRASA"


1) Actuaciones en el JI 32 de Barcelona DP 5375/2000.

1.1) -Con fecha 23-10-2000, AR y JMG presentan denuncia ante Juzgado de Guardia contra, entre otros, Roser Aixandri Tarre. Fué archivada porque se trataba de personas aforadas. 

-Con fecha 29-11-2000, AR y JMG presentan denuncia ante el TSJC, el cual acordó su archivo y dio traslado Ministerio Fiscal. Éste formuló denuncia por acusación y denuncia falsas. El JI 32 de Barcelona inició DP 5.375/2000-B.

-Con fecha 27-6-2001, AR y JMG presentan denuncia ante el TS, Sala de lo Penal Causa Especial 36/2001, contra Roser Aixandri Tarre, Mena; Villarejo, y otros más. Con fecha 17-7-2001, se dicta auto por el que se archiva la causa y remite testimonio al JI 32 de Barcelona para su unión a las DP 5375/2000.

La sociedad Gerler Development Corporation, integrada por: María Carmen Caja López (esposa de Gerard Thomas Andreu), María Carmen Cifuentes Polo, Ramón Macia Gómez, Ramón Gomis Masqué, María Carmen Martín Aragón, Francisco Bosch Salas, Aurora Jorquera Hernández ( esposa de Carlos Jiménez Villarejo), Javier Bonet Frigola y Guillén Vidal Andreu.

Con fecha 15-1-97, Roser Aixandri Tarre, se subroga la representación de las personas anteriores ante Banca Catalana. La jueza Roser Aixandri Tarre, destinada en JI 26 de Barcelona, instruyó, en contra de AR, un procedimiento penal, decretando prisión provisional sin fianza, entre el 10-7 y el 18-9 de 1995.
-------
Con fecha 13-1-99, la sección 9 AP de Barcelona condena a Alberto Royuela a dos años de prisión por falsificación de documentos privados.

------
Con fecha 21-2-97, el Tribunal de la Sección 9 de la AP de Barcelona, presidido por Gerard Thomas Andreu, condena a dos años de prisión, además de otra multa por un delito de falsedad documental y otro de cohecho, a Alberto Royuela. (herencia Dolores Rosillo)

--------
A fecha 13-1-99 existían las siguientes cuentas y depósitos bancarios en el Barclays Bank a nombre de María Julia Maiques Azcarraga (esposa de Mena):
Imposición inicial, 300 mill ptas
Transferencia, 50 mill ptas
Depósito a plazo: 25,4, 45 y 47, en total 117,4 mill ptas
Total cuentas y depósitos, 467,4 mill ptas = 2,8 mill €

A 23-10-2000, Gerad Thomas Andreu y Aurora Jorquera Hernández tenían expediente abierto en el JI 14 a cargo de Adolfo Fernández Oubiña.

En el Banco Francés de Uruguay (Montevideo) tenía cuentas bancarias Consepa SA, cuyo apoderado era Francisco Horst León. 

-Con fecha 26-7-2001, Eduardo Navarro Blasco, Juez del JI 32 de Barcelona, dicta providencia por la que no admite la remisión telegráfica de la documentación de Tucacas, Estado de Falcon (Venezuela)
---------

1.2) Con fecha 28-11-02, el fiscal solicita apertura de juicio oral contra AR y JMG, al JI 32 de Barcelona DP 5375/2000, por los delitos de acusación y denuncia falsa, presentando las siguientes conclusiones provisionales:

1.2.1) Con fecha 13-1-99, la secc 9 Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona condena a Alberto Royuela a 2 años de prisión, por falsificación de documentos privados y cohecho. Con fecha 2-11-99, la secc 10 Audiencia Provincial de Barcelona condena a Juan Martínez a 6 meses de multa por injurias graves.
AR y JMG realizaron los siguientes hechos:
1.2.2) Con fecha 23-10-2000, presentaron denuncia contra Roser Aixandri Tarre, destinada en JI 26 de Barcelona. Esta jueza instruyó, en contra de AR, un procedimiento penal, decretando prisión provisional sin fianza, entre el 10-7 y el 18-9 de 1995.

1.2.3) Con fecha 27-06-2001, AR y JMG presentaron ante el TS, denuncia contra CJV y JMMA, y sus esposas María Julia Maiques Azcarraga y Aurora Jorquera Hernández, por diversas operaciones ilícitas, como la intervención en beneficios de empresas, que habían sido investigadas por la AEAT y la Fiscalía del TSJC por delito fiscal, cartas del Inspector Jefe a las empresas de 27-1-98.

1.3) Con fecha 17-7-03, María Magdalena Jiménez Jiménez, magistrada del Juzgado de lo Penal 19 de Barcelona, condena a 18 meses de prisión, y a Juan Martínez Grasa a 6 meses de prisión. 

-------
2) Con fechas 27 y 29-10-04, el Inspector Jefe de Unidad de Inspección Especial Adscrita a Fiscalía n° 2, de la Delegación Especial AEAT de Madrid, emite varios escritos sobre Aurora Jorquera Hernández y Roser Aixandri Tarre, recogiendo declaraciones y demás información sobre las cuentas y depósitos bancarios. 

-------
3) Con fecha 3-1-05 el Subjefe de los Servicios Jurídicos de la Delegación de la AEAT de Madrid informa al Delegado Especial de la AEAT de Madrid sobre las citaciones en el JCI 5AN, procedimiento 115/04, de: 

-Ref 31335-04, María Julia Maiques Azcarraga, mujer de Mena. 
-Ref 31336-04, María Mena Maiques, hija de Mena. 

-Ref 31337-04, Aurora Jorquera Hernández, esposa de Jiménez Villarejo. 
-Ref 31338-04, Carlos Jiménez Jorquera, hijo de Jiménez Villarejo. 
-Ref 31339-04, Ana JiménezJorquera, hija de Jiménez Villarejo.
-Ref 31340-04, Carmen Caja López, esposa de Gerard Thomas Andreu.
-Ref 31341-04, Montserrat Trapé Villadomat, Inspectora de Hacienda con destino en la AEAT de Barcelona. 
-Ref 31342-04, Pedro Castro Merlos, Inspector de Hacienda con destino en la AEAT de Barcelona.
-Ref 31343-04, Gloria Frías Diego, esposa de Eduardo Navarro Blasco, juez instructor del JI 32 de Barcelona. 
-Ref 31344-04, Montserrat Aixandri Tarre, hermana de Roser Aixandri Tarre, Juez Instrucción nº 26 Barcelona 
-Ref 31345-04, Rosa Aixandri Tarre, hermana de Roser Aixandri Tarre, Juez Instrucción nº 26 Barcelona .
-Ref 31346-04, Mercedes Salleras Lluis, que mantiene cuentas conjuntas con Guillermo Vidal Andreu, magistrado del TSJC. 
-Ref 31347-04, Montserrat Baquer Miró, esposa de Luis Reverter Gelabert, miembro de la ejecutiva del PSOE. 
-Ref 31348-04, Concepción Villalba Ibáñez, esposa de Narcís Serra Serra, ex-ministro.
-Ref 31349-04, Santiago Belloch Julbe, hermano del alcalde de Zaragoza, con cuentas cuentas conjuntas con Magdalena Jiménez Jiménez, juez del Juzgado de lo Penal 19 de Barcelona. 
-Ref 31350-04, José Campreciós Hernández, esposo de Isabel Castellano Rausill, fiscal con destino en la Fiscalía de Barcelona. 
-Ref 31351-04, Juan Cristóbal Garrigosa, cuñado de Pascual Maragall, Presidente de la Generalitat. 
-Ref 31352-04, Mireia Lluch Bramon, hija del ex-ministro Ernst Lluch (fallecido)
-Ref 31353-04, Francisca Abuja Redondo, esposa de Rafael García Ruíz. 
-Ref 31354-04, Rafael García Ruíz, Sargento de la Guardia Civil, con destino en la Policía Judicial de la Fiscalía de Barcelona, a las órdenes directas de Mena. 
-Ref 31355-04, María Antonia La Cruz Jiménez, esposa de Jesús Navarro Morales, magistrado de la Audiencia de Barcelona. 
-Ref 31356-04, Dolores Ochoa San Germán, esposa de José Francisco Ortí Ponte, magistrado de la Audiencia de Barcelona.


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Nov 2022)

como 3 semanas mas tarde
la cosecha de chuck Grassley esta completa
ni idea de que se refieren . cosas internas USA.


Chuck Grassley



At 1:01pm 2day my son notified me that this yrs harvest on the Grassley farm is complete #cornwatch #soybeanwatch
7:10 p. m. · 3 nov. 2022·Twitter for iPhone​

  



 
  

0:17 t.me/Patrick17HenryV9/8528 221 viewsNov 3 at 19:33












NI ZORRA QUE HABLAN xD
si es algo importante ya saldra xD








The Qake Lady


Harvest time…! READY!




anonup.com


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Nov 2022)

LULA con un español


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/lula-con-un-espanol.1851629/ LULA CON UN ESPAÑOL IF YOU ONLY KNEW HOW BAD THE THINGS REALLY ARE meparto: t.me/monitoestepario/10826 2.2K viewsNov 3 at 21:35




www.burbuja.info









LULA CON UN ESPAÑOL 















IF YOU ONLY KNEW HOW BAD THE THINGS REALLY ARE







t.me/monitoestepario/10826 2.2K viewsNov 3 at 21:35
​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (4 Nov 2022)

Tira de google a ver si eres capaz de sacar el árbol genealógico del ex-juez. Luego si eso, sus condenas apeladas al supremo por prevaricación descarada con consecuente expulsión de la carrera judicial las dejamos para otro día



https://www.diariodesevilla.es/2018/11/22/Expulsion_juez_Presencia.pdf





> sabía y era consciente, dada su condición de técnico en Derecho, de que para adoptar la resolución de sobreseer resultaba absolutamente indispensable esperar al resultado de la práctica de diligencias acordadas
> ...
> en una causa seguida por falsedad y estafa se llega a la convicción de que o el querellante o el querellado han incurrido en tal delito, pero se decide no investigar cual de los dos puede resultar criminalmente responsable. Ni el más lego en Derecho puede compartir esa exótica argumentación.


----------



## workforfood (4 Nov 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Tira de google a ver si eres capaz de sacar el árbol genealógico del ex-juez. Luego si eso, sus condenas apeladas al supremo por prevaricación descarada con consecuente expulsión de la carrera judicial las dejamos para otro día
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.diariodesevilla.es/2018/11/22/Expulsion_juez_Presencia.pdf




Eso ya se sabe, pero te digo una cosa eso se hace a diario en los juzgados y qué casualidad que a este tío le condenan por eso. Si es por eso no queda ningún juez en España en activo.


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Nov 2022)

ACODAP encuentra más motivos para denunciar al fiscal Javier Huete Nogueras: Presuntas cuentas en paraísos fiscales
Nov 4, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​ 
Hace unos días nos hacíamos eco del archivo de una denuncia que ACODAP había realizado ante la oficina de la Fiscalía Europea en Madrid por “delitos de blanqueo de capitales relacionado con la corrupción cometidos por funcionarios públicos a través de cuentas en paraísos fiscales” y que esta, a su vez, había remitido a la Fiscalía del Tribunal Supremo, siendo esta archivada por el fiscal Javier Huete Nogueras.

El motivo que se nos daba para el archivo es que esta denuncia estaba siendo investigada en otro juzgado, el de la Audiencia Nacional, y siendo esto completamente falso nos había llevado a tomar la decisión de denunciar al fiscal Javier Huete Nogueras por prevaricación y falsedad.

Hoy les podemos decir que, tras haber obtenido la documentación que lo acredita, tenemos más motivos para denunciar a este fiscal del Tribunal Supremo ya que José Javier Huete Nogueras aparece como titular de varias cuentas en tres bancos de Bahamas: el Scotia Bank, el First Caribbean International Bank y el Banco Corner LTD.

Según esa documentación, de la que adjuntamos copia, este fiscal posee:

Seis depósitos, de 50.000 dólares cada uno, en el Scotia Bank.

Ocho depósitos, de 50.000 dólares cada uno, el First Caribbean International Bank.

Seis depósitos, de 50.000 dólares cada uno, en el Banco Corner LTD.

Como podrán comprobar, el montante total a nombre de este fiscal es de 1.000.000 de dólares. Ya empezamos a comprender los motivos por los que archiva nuestras denuncias.

DENUNCIA AEAT FISCAL JOSE JAVIER HUETE NOGUERAS​

Descargar [3.29 MB]


----------



## Uritorco (5 Nov 2022)

Lo han subido hoy.


----------



## Bimb0 (5 Nov 2022)

Llevo desconectado desde lo de Santi. Él organizaba y explicaba la informacion de manera mucho más tragable


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Sdenka (5 Nov 2022)

Eurostreamuno dijo:


> 30-10-22
> 
> "PIRATAS 3 DESENLACE ENTREVISTA ROYUELA GRASA"
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por los resúmenes, tengo algunas dudas que no sé si me podrás aclarar:

Con respecto a lo de Dolores Rosillo: El caso se destapa en 1995, Aixandrí lleva la instrucción y mete en prisión provisional a Alberto entre julio y septiembre de ese mismo año. Tras el juicio, en sentencia del 21 de febrero de 1997 la Sección 9ª de la Audiencia de Barcelona presidida por Gerard Thomas Andreu lo condena a dos años de prisión más una multa y por último está la sentencia del 13 de enero de 1999 que ¿entiendo que es la ratificación por parte del Tribunal Supremo de la condena del 97?

Con respecto a los documentos de inspección de la AEAT, que empiezan en marzo de 2004 (páginas 48 a 537) y se extienden hasta enero de 2005 con las citaciones. ¿Cuáles son las denuncias por parte de Alberto y/o Juan que motivan esas inspecciones de Hacienda? La única denuncia presentada en la AEAT que he encontrado anterior a marzo de 2004 es la denuncia nº4 de 2002 (páginas 3 a 53), pero ahí sólamente figuran Carmen Caja, Montserrat Vidal, Pedro Castro y García Peña. ¿Entiendo que faltan denuncias de cuentas/depósitos que no hemos visto anteriores a marzo de 2004, por ejemplo la de Ruiz?


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (5 Nov 2022)

Otra demanda a Impresencia


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

Ferreras, el presentador de la Sexta, demanda al juez Presencia
Nov 5, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​ 
Muchos de nuestros amigos y seguidores recordarán que hace unos meses, en un directo que mantuvo el juez Fernando Presencia en el canal de YouTube de Santiago Royuela Samit, este sacó a la luz una información en la que contaba que había una serie de personajes de varios grandes medios de comunicación que aparecían con cuentas en paraísos fiscales.

Entre esos personajes, muy famosos y conocidos la mayoría de ellos, aparecían con supuestas cuentas Antonio García Ferreras y su pareja Ana Pastor, propietaria, además, de la empresa “verificadora” Newtral.

Curiosamente, y semanas más tarde de aparecer esa información, el juez Fernando Presencia ha recibido una sorprendente demanda, por parte de García Ferreras, en la que se pide, entre otras cosas, una indemnización económica y una rectificación de la información difundida por parte de Santiago Royuela.

La demanda tiene muchos puntos bastante extraños y sorprendentes, puesto que no parece haber sido redactada por ningún abogado, sino por el peor de los enemigos del señor García Ferreras. Y es que uno de los argumentos que utiliza para decir que la información aportada en ese vídeo es falsa es decir que en las cuentas no aparece el nombre completo del señor Ferreras, puesto que figura “Antonio”, en lugar de “Jesús Antonio”.

Pero curiosamente, aunque no aparezca “Jesús” en esa documentación, lo que sí se tiene constancia es que se trata de su DNI y no el de otra persona.

Además, la demanda en cuestión, tiene otros fallos que no vamos a difundir por este medio, pero que sí vamos a exponer el día en el que se conteste a la demanda, como es lógico.

Mientras tanto y a la espera de acontecimientos, no podemos evitar preguntarnos cómo es posible que un hombre que tiene los recursos económicos que, a buen seguro, tiene el señor García Ferreras, haya aceptado y firmado una demanda tan inconsistente como la que ha presentado. ¿Estará cumpliendo órdenes?

Descargar DEMANDA FERRERAS CONTRA EL JUEZ PRESENCIA Y OTROS​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## workforfood (6 Nov 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Pues lo mismo que M. Rajoy ningún juez supo que era Mariano Rajoy.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

ACODAP y el juez Presencia denuncian a Ada Colau por presuntas cuentas en paraísos fiscales
Nov 6, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​ 
En un país como España, a una asociación que persigue la corrupción, como es ACODAP, se nos acumula el trabajo. Y es que son tantos los “servidores” públicos que están cayendo en las garras de la corrupción, que las denuncias van saliendo, prácticamente, a diario.

En este caso nos vamos a referir a la última que hemos presentado desde esta asociación que dirige el juez Fernando Presencia.

Se trata de la alcaldesa de Barcelona, Ada Colau. Se han localizado varias cuentas presuntamente a su nombre en el Banque BCP de Luxemburgo por un montante total de 750.000 euros de las que, lógicamente, debe dar explicaciones en sede judicial.

Solo nos queda por ver si los jueces están dispuestos a perseguir, como deben, este tipo de delitos que, en este caso, desmontarían a un personaje que, curiosamente, siempre ha presumido de hacer todo lo contrario de lo que realmente haría.


DENUNCIA COLAU (1)_firmado


DENUNCIA AEAT IONE BELARRA Y ADA COLAU


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Eurostreamuno (6 Nov 2022)

Sdenka dijo:


> Muchas gracias por los resúmenes, tengo algunas dudas que no sé si me podrás aclarar:
> 
> Con respecto a lo de Dolores Rosillo: El caso se destapa en 1995, Aixandrí lleva la instrucción y mete en prisión provisional a Alberto entre julio y septiembre de ese mismo año. Tras el juicio, en sentencia del 21 de febrero de 1997 la Sección 9ª de la Audiencia de Barcelona presidida por Gerard Thomas Andreu lo condena a dos años de prisión más una multa y por último está la sentencia del 13 de enero de 1999 que ¿entiendo que es la ratificación por parte del Tribunal Supremo de la condena del 97?
> 
> Con respecto a los documentos de inspección de la AEAT, que empiezan en marzo de 2004 (páginas 48 a 537) y se extienden hasta enero de 2005 con las citaciones. ¿Cuáles son las denuncias por parte de Alberto y/o Juan que motivan esas inspecciones de Hacienda? La única denuncia presentada en la AEAT que he encontrado anterior a marzo de 2004 es la denuncia nº4 de 2002 (páginas 3 a 53), pero ahí sólamente figuran Carmen Caja, Montserrat Vidal, Pedro Castro y García Peña. ¿Entiendo que faltan denuncias de cuentas/depósitos que no hemos visto anteriores a marzo de 2004, por ejemplo la de Ruiz?



Lo que yo deduzco de lo que han publicado es que los expedientes de Hacienda se produjeron por la denuncia que presentaron en 2002, aproximadamente, en el TSJC. No se exactamente si denunciaron los expedientes de Hacienda de 2004.en el expediente "La banda de los 100" de la web Javierroyuela sólo aparecen la nota del jefe de los Servicios Jurídicos de la Delegación de la AEAT de Madrid al Delegado, diciéndole que se va a personar en el procedimiento del JCI 5AN sobre todos los denunciados. A mi todas estas actuaciones, tanto las de la AEAT como las de la AN, me ofrecen muchísimas dudas, es más, creo que son inventadas. Las razones son varias: 1) un Inspector de Hacienda no recibe una información si antes no le han dado de alta el contribuyente en su plan de Inspección; 2) un Inspector jefe de unidad no puede pasar la información a recaudación para que fije la deuda tributaria, sino que termina el acta, que sigue su proceso hasta llegar, en su caso, a Recaudación; 3) un Inspector no se dirige a una empresa para decirle que la fiscalía no ha enviado su expediente al juez por delito fiscal; 4) ninguna papel lleva el logo de la AEAT lo cual es impensable porque todas las diligencias con los contribuyentes son más formales; 5) sólo en un caso aparecen los nombres y apellidos del Inspector; 6) se ven unidades que no existen como unidad de inspección n° x Adscrita a la Fiscalía Anticorrupción, lo que existe es una unidad de apoyo en la Fiscalía Anticorrupción donde hay varios inspectores.
Así podría seguir con más cosas pero de momento ya está bien.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Nov 2022)

Yo estoy perdidisimo con el material nuevo, "nesecito" super resumen y muy visual o esperar a que todo vaya cuajando mas, para poder ser horneado en formato memezasca que es el que entiende la peña xD


----------



## Burbunauta (6 Nov 2022)

Ana Pastor fue una opción como esposa de Felipe VI.

Para modernizar y popularizar la imagen del actual Rey, se decidió elegirle como esposa a una mujer "del pueblo", con personalidad y perteneciente a algún medio de comunicación para que fuese conocida. Había dos opciones, Ana Pastor y Letizia Ortiz.


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (7 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## hurdygurdy (7 Nov 2022)

Burbunauta dijo:


> Ana Pastor fue una opción como esposa de Felipe VI.
> 
> Para modernizar y popularizar la imagen del actual Rey, se decidió elegirle como esposa a una mujer "del pueblo", con personalidad y perteneciente a algún medio de comunicación para que fuese conocida. Había dos opciones, Ana Pastor y Letizia Ortiz.



¿Fuente?


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## EL CERDO VIETNAMITA (7 Nov 2022)

*URGENTE*
REPITO
*URGENTE

SANTI HA VUELTO A ESPAÑA Y SE DISPONE A DINAMITAR LAS CLOACAS DEL HEZ-TADO CRIMINAL*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Nov 2022)

EL CERDO VIETNAMITA dijo:


> *URGENTE*
> REPITO
> *URGENTE
> 
> SANTI HA VUELTO A ESPAÑA Y SE DISPONE A DINAMITAR LAS CLOACAS DEL HEZ-TADO CRIMINAL*



LE PONGO LA BSO DE SUSPENSE - ACCION

_SANTI IS BACK_
_THE SANTI SUPREMACY _






AHORA SON 3 ROYUELAS


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Nov 2022)

este que esta para atras no lo habia visto

que el FERRERAS tambien le tira a Pedro Rosillo El Arconte



ESTO ES COMO EL ROYAL RUMBLE DEL PRESSING CATCH







_*Y PABLO IGLESIAS DANDOLE AL FERRERAS . QUE NO SUELTA. LO TIENE CRUZADISIMOP*_







Pablo Iglesias: "Cada vez que aparece Ferreras en la...


Discurso de Pablo Iglesias en el cierre de la Uni de Otoño de Podemos, donde habló del poder de los medios y sus ataques contra Podemos.



www.meneame.net


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## hurdygurdy (8 Nov 2022)

EL CERDO VIETNAMITA dijo:


> *URGENTE*
> REPITO
> *URGENTE
> 
> SANTI HA VUELTO A ESPAÑA Y SE DISPONE A DINAMITAR LAS CLOACAS DEL HEZ-TADO CRIMINAL*



¿De qué me suena eso? Ah, sí, de lo que lleva anunciando desde hace unos siete años.


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

#Ferreras, el presentador de #laSexta, demanda al juez Presencia.‼​

8 nov 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

Muchos de nuestros amigos y seguidores recordarán que hace unos meses, en un directo que mantuvo el juez Fernando Presencia en el canal de YouTube de #SantiagoRoyuela Samit, este sacó a la luz una información en la que contaba que había una serie de personajes de varios grandes medios de comunicación que aparecían con cuentas en #paraísosfiscales. 

Entre esos personajes, muy famosos y conocidos la mayoría de ellos, aparecían con supuestas cuentas #AntonioGarcíaFerreras y su pareja #AnaPastor, propietaria, además, de la empresa “verificadora” #Newtral. 

Curiosamente, y semanas más tarde de aparecer esa información, el juez Fernando Presencia ha recibido una sorprendente demanda, por parte de García Ferreras, en la que se pide, entre otras cosas, una indemnización económica y una rectificación de la información difundida por parte de Santiago Royuela. 

La demanda tiene muchos puntos bastante extraños y sorprendentes, puesto que no parece haber sido redactada por ningún abogado, sino por el peor de los enemigos del señor García Ferreras. Y es que uno de los argumentos que utiliza para decir que la información aportada en ese vídeo es falsa es decir que en las cuentas no aparece el nombre completo del señor Ferreras, puesto que figura “Antonio”, en lugar de “Jesús Antonio”. 

Pero curiosamente, aunque no aparezca “Jesús” en esa documentación, lo que sí se tiene constancia es que se trata de su DNI y no el de otra persona. Además, la demanda en cuestión, tiene otros fallos que no vamos a difundir por este medio, pero que sí vamos a exponer el día en el que se conteste a la demanda, como es lógico. Mientras tanto y a la espera de acontecimientos, no podemos evitar preguntarnos cómo es posible que un hombre que tiene los recursos económicos que, a buen seguro, tiene el señor García Ferreras, haya aceptado y firmado una demanda tan inconsistente como la que ha presentado. ¿Estará cumpliendo órdenes?

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## workforfood (8 Nov 2022)

Veremos donde va tanta denuncia a los jueces de instruccion de este país mucho fortasec y mucha consulta con fiscalía de qué cojones hay que hacer con estas denuncias. No creo que haya habido tan oleada de denuncias en tan poco tiempo.


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Nov 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ESTO ES COMO EL ROYAL RUMBLE DEL PRESSING CATCH
> 
> 
> _*Y PABLO IGLESIAS DANDOLE AL FERRERAS . QUE NO SUELTA. LO TIENE CRUZADISIMOP*_
> ...



*
no se si tendra relacion *
Well this is interesting t.me/QWO17/49238 939 viewsFreedom Belle , Nov 9 at 01:09


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## workforfood (10 Nov 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​




Os imagináis al Presencia paseando con los perros y le detiene un policía de civil y le mete en un coche camuflado con sus perros.  Lo más hard que he oído que para comunicar una resolución judicial se detenga al comunicado. Cuando lo más hard es que te lo comunique la policía, pero "detención" y paso por calabozos, no lo había oído nunca.


----------



## Borraska (10 Nov 2022)

De vez en cuando alguien del PP demuestra tener algo de lucidez con respecto a la "justicia", en este caso Jaime Ignacio del Burgo:









Ataque frontal al tercer poder del Estado


Es evidente que Sánchez está ansioso por conseguir un Tribunal Constitucional sometido a su voluntad




www.vozpopuli.com





Seguramente sus compañeros de partido se limpien el culo con su artículo, pero por lo menos ahí queda.


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

DENUNCIA por presunto delito de blanqueo de capitales, contra la hacienda pública, prevaricación u otros, posiblemente cometidos por el Comisario Jefe de la Unidad de Delitos Económicos y Fiscales del CNP, Fernando Alonso Avilés.
Nov 9, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​ 
Modelo de denuncia para ser utilizado por todo aquel que quiera colaborar para intentar acabar con la corrupción.
Nuestro asociado Galo Dabouza ha presentado una denuncia contra uno de los que han sido, presuntamente, agraciados con una cuenta millonaria en un paraíso fiscal, el Comisario Jefe de la UDEF Fernando Alonso Avilés.
Según la documentación recogida en el buzón de denuncias de ACODAP, Alonso Avilés, sería el titular de varias cuentas en un banco situado en el paraíso fiscal de la Isla de Jersey.
Galo Dabouza ya ha presentado una denuncia en comisaría contra Fernando Alonso Avilés y ha preparado el modelo de denuncia que él mismo ha confeccionado para que, todo aquel que quiera utilizarlo, pueda presentar una denuncia, tal y como él ha hecho.
Aunque sabemos que hay mucha gente que teme dar sus datos personales para colaborar con estas denuncias, creemos que llegados al punto al que hemos llegado, es más necesario que nunca la colaboración en las denuncias por parte del mayor número de personas posible.
Este asunto de la corrupción nos afecta y perjudica a todos por igual, no podemos esperar que los asuntos nos lo resuelvan otros, hemos de colaborar para intentar resolverlos entre todos.
Les pedimos que mediten con calma si quieren colaborar en un asunto como este. Y si deciden hacerlo, puede utilizar el modelo que pueden encontrar a continuación.


Denuncia Fernando A Aviles CNP MODELO


Denuncia Fernando A Aviles CNP PRIVADO


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Os imagináis al Presencia paseando con los perros y le detiene un policía de civil y le mete en un coche camuflado con sus perros.  Lo más hard que he oído que para comunicar una resolución judicial se detenga al comunicado. Cuando lo más hard es que te lo comunique la policía, pero "detención" y paso por calabozos, no lo había oído nunca.




Fue otra trola del tarado ese.

La realidad es que lo detuvieron porque este payaso se habia negado a acudir a declarar y eso si es motivo de detencion.

Es que es mentiroso compulsivo este psicopata querulante.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Nov 2022)

lo de la ex del iglesias. la marquesa de galapagar como se llame qu eno me acuerdo

"lo veo burdo" que diria ferreras

veo que es un zurrullo de tema de eso de cuentas en organizaciones que no conoces en paises por ahi de sudamerica

es decir : el tipico ZURRULLO de tema que no va a ningun sitio, 

totalmente farragoso y escasa o nula productividad


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Uritorco (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Nov 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


>




El querulante ha metido hoy sus 2893643902893 querellas y denuncias de rigor?


----------



## Uritorco (10 Nov 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> El querulante ha metido hoy sus 2893643902893 querellas y denuncias de rigor?



Hoy le he ingresado 50 euros.


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Nov 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Hoy le he ingresado 50 euros.




Muy bien, ya tiene el gramo de la mañana pagado por ti.

Enhorabuena al tonto del dia.


----------



## Uritorco (10 Nov 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Muy bien, ya tiene el gramo de la mañana pagado por ti.
> 
> Enhorabuena al tonto del dia.



¿Qué me estás diciendo?
El mes pasado le ingresé otros 50.


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Nov 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> ¿Qué me estás diciendo?
> El mes pasado le ingresé otros 50.




Venga tolili, que solo tiene 180.000 euros de donaciones, ayudale mas

jajajajajjaa 

pringao


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Nov 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
ACODAP encuentra más motivos para 
denunciar al fiscal Javier Huete Nogueras.‼​

9 nov 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

Hace unos días nos hacíamos eco del archivo de una denuncia que ACODAP había realizado ante la oficina de la Fiscalía Europea en Madrid por “delitos de blanqueo de capitales relacionado con la corrupción cometidos por funcionarios públicos a través de cuentas en paraísos fiscales” y que esta, a su vez, había remitido a la Fiscalía del Tribunal Supremo, siendo esta archivada por el fiscal Javier Huete Nogueras.

El motivo que se nos daba para el archivo es que esta denuncia estaba siendo investigada en otro juzgado, el de la Audiencia Nacional, y siendo esto completamente falso nos había llevado a tomar la decisión de denunciar al fiscal Javier Huete Nogueras por prevaricación y falsedad.

Hoy les podemos decir que, tras haber obtenido la documentación que lo acredita, tenemos más motivos para denunciar a este fiscal del Tribunal Supremo ya que José Javier Huete Nogueras aparece como titular de varias cuentas en tres bancos de Bahamas: el Scotia Bank, el First Caribbean International Bank y el Banco Corner LTD.

Según esa documentación, de la que adjuntamos copia, este fiscal posee:

Seis depósitos, de 50.000 dólares cada uno, en el Scotia Bank
.
Ocho depósitos, de 50.000 dólares cada uno, el First Caribbean International Bank.

Seis depósitos, de 50.000 dólares cada uno, en el Banco Corner LTD.

Como podrán comprobar, el montante total a nombre de este fiscal es de 1.000.000 de dólares. Ya empezamos a comprender los motivos por los que archiva nuestras denuncias.

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Kill33r (11 Nov 2022)

Esto pita

Ni se le ve a farrerons

Inmagrix ha dejado definitivamente de ser menstruante

Y el yonki de costra TV a vuelto a la metadona

 veo que el reconroso mediocre down de la donación de 50 euros sigue, bien


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Nov 2022)

A ver, hasta el majarazal de su equipo dijo que el dia de valencia o madrid iba "drogao", eso ya es buena.

Luego el dia de la entrevista en la cuatro o la sexta iba empericao hasta el culo con toda la cara brillosa y venga tragar, material de 1 categoria que no se encuentra facilmente, solo vips. Mande ese video a varios que "entienden" de la mandanga y me lo confirmaron.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Nov 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El mal sufrido.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista , cuando sufres el mal, viene a ser una especie de "entrenador personal" de almas por una parte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kartal (11 Nov 2022)

Al final nada, no?

Lo que pasa siempre en los hilos de Marmotín...


----------



## Uritorco (13 Nov 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Venga tolili, que solo tiene 180.000 euros de donaciones, ayudale mas
> 
> jajajajajjaa
> 
> pringao



¿Estás insinuando que no le ingrese otros 50 euros?


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Nov 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> ¿Estás insinuando que no le ingrese otros 50 euros?




ingresale 500 y haz pantallazo y dedicatoria:

Para tu perica, al juez mas corrupto del mundo, con cariño


el tolili del mes


----------



## renko (13 Nov 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El mal sufrido.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista , cuando sufres el mal, viene a ser una especie de "entrenador personal" de almas por una parte.
> 
> ...



Resubo tu magnifico post, HM


----------



## workforfood (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## Duda Metódica (14 Nov 2022)

Nuevo video en el canal de Santi Royuela.


----------



## Kartal (14 Nov 2022)

renko dijo:


> Resubo tu magnifico post, HM



Oye Marmotín, añado tu fail sobre Boris Johnson a este listado de owneds recientes o lo dejamos así?


----------



## Bimb0 (14 Nov 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Nuevo video en el canal de Santi Royuela.



Me recuerda a algún tonto que sigue aquí quejándose del dinero


----------



## hurdygurdy (15 Nov 2022)

Estas chorriprofecías son sólo unas cuantas de las que ha hecho más recientemente:



hurdygurdy dijo:


> Si lo vaticinas tú entonces está garantizado que no va a ocurrir.
> 
> ¡Tema mítico! - El popular presentador Pepe Navarro va a ser asesinado en unos días o pocas semanas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kartal (15 Nov 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Estas chorriprofecías son sólo unas cuantas de las que ha hecho más recientemente:



Y así lleva desde 2014, de owned en owned y sin atisbo de sentirse avergonzado, excepto cuando tuvo que cambiar de nick porque le banearon los anteriores.


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
 ACODAP y el juez Presencia denuncian a Ada 
Colau por presuntas cuentas en paraísos fiscales.‼​

9 nov 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

En un país como España, a una asociación que persigue la corrupción, como es ACODAP, se nos acumula el trabajo. Y es que son tantos los “servidores” públicos que están cayendo en las garras de la corrupción, que las denuncias van saliendo, prácticamente, a diario.

En este caso nos vamos a referir a la última que hemos presentado desde esta asociación que dirige el juez Fernando Presencia.

Se trata de la alcaldesa de Barcelona, Ada Colau. Se han localizado varias cuentas presuntamente a su nombre en el Banque BCP de Luxemburgo por un montante total de 750.000 euros de las que, lógicamente, debe dar explicaciones en sede judicial.

Solo nos queda por ver si los jueces están dispuestos a perseguir, como deben, este tipo de delitos que, en este caso, desmontarían a un personaje que, curiosamente, siempre ha presumido de hacer todo lo contrario de lo que realmente haría.

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

El juez Fernando Presencia y ACODAP denuncian en la Fiscalía por corrupción a la ministra de Podemos, Irene Montero
Nov 9, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​ 
En los últimos días, el digital Okdiario publicaba un artículo con el siguiente titular: “El Parlamento de Ecuador denuncia a Montero por el desvío de 2,6 millones a la cooperativa de Podemos”. En esa misma información se nos decía que Irene Montero ha sido denunciada por formar parte presuntamente de esta red de corrupción utilizada para financiar desde países latinoamericanos a Podemos. El ex embajador de Ecuador en España, Pascual del Cioppo, denunció–en una entrevista concedida al periodista ecuatoriano Carlos Vera– estas adjudicaciones irregulares y, añadió, que «el presidente de la compañía Kinema era Rafael Mayoral, diputado de Podemos desde el 2015, y en el otro (lado) actuaba una señora que es Irene Montero que es la esposa de Pablo Iglesias”.

Ante una información tan escandalosa como esa con la que se destapa una presunta trama de corrupción, desde ACODAP, la asociación presidida por el juez Fernando Presencia, hemos decidido tomar cartas en el asunto y denunciar a Irene Montero por “delitos de corrupción y financiación ilegal de partidos políticos”.

Nuevamente, ponemos la información necesaria en manos de los jueces para intentar que, de una vez por todas, se vaya poniendo freno a toda esta corrupción que está asolando nuestro país. Volvemos a poner, de nuevo, la pelota en el tejado de la Fiscalía.


DENUNCIA IRENE MONTERO_firmado


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Uritorco (15 Nov 2022)

Vuelve Santiago Porroyuela.
Hoy tocan los sindicatos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Nov 2022)

up


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
¡¡ DIRECTO!! ACODAP Y EL JUEZ PRESENCIA avanzan implacables​

10 nov 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

ACODAP amplía su equipo jurídico para abarcar nuevos temas candentes en la actualidad.

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
El juez Presencia y ACODAP denuncian en Fiscalía 
por corrupción a la ministra Montero de Podemos.‼​

10 nov 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

En los últimos días, el digital Okdiario publicaba un artículo con el siguiente titular: “El Parlamento de Ecuador denuncia a Montero por el desvío de 2,6 millones a la cooperativa de Podemos”. En esa misma información se nos decía que Irene Montero ha sido denunciada por formar parte presuntamente de esta red de corrupción utilizada para financiar desde países latinoamericanos a Podemos. El ex embajador de Ecuador en España, Pascual del Cioppo, denunció–en una entrevista concedida al periodista ecuatoriano Carlos Vera– estas adjudicaciones irregulares y, añadió, que «el presidente de la compañía Kinema era Rafael Mayoral, diputado de Podemos desde el 2015, y en el otro (lado) actuaba una señora que es Irene Montero que es la esposa de Pablo Iglesias”.

Ante una información tan escandalosa como esa con la que se destapa una presunta trama de corrupción, desde ACODAP, la asociación presidida por el juez Fernando Presencia, hemos decidido tomar cartas en el asunto y denunciar a Irene Montero por “delitos de corrupción y financiación ilegal de partidos políticos”.

Nuevamente, ponemos la información necesaria en manos de los jueces para intentar que, de una vez por todas, se vaya poniendo freno a toda esta corrupción que está asolando nuestro país. Volvemos a poner, de nuevo, la pelota en el tejado de la Fiscalía.

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Nov 2022)

ACODAP denuncia en el juzgado a Ferreras y a Ana Pastor por presuntas cuentas en paraísos fiscales
Nov 11, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​ 
No nos van a parar por mucho que lo intenten. Se lo decimos a todos nuestros amigos, seguidores y colaboradores y también se lo decimos a todos aquellos que nos persiguen, que nos intentan amedrentar, que manipulan y mienten para atacarnos, no van a conseguir pararnos.

Si hace unos días les informábamos acerca de una extraña denuncia que el periodista Antonio García Ferreras presentaba contra el juez Fernando Presencia y contra Santiago Royuela, hoy tenemos que informarles que desde ACODAP, la asociación que preside Fernando Presencia, hemos pasado al contraataque.

Y lo hemos hecho basándonos en la información que obra en nuestro poder sobre Antonio García Ferreras y su pareja, Ana Pastor, y que ha sido recogida en nuestro buzón de denuncias.

Según la documentación recibida, este matrimonio formado por famosos periodistas televisivos sería titular de varias cuentas en paraísos fiscales. Concretamente, en el “NATWEST INTERNATIONAL BANK de JERSEY” el Sr. Ferreras y la Sra. Pastor dispondrían cada uno de ellos de “10 depósitos de 100.000,00 €”, lo que suma la cantidad de dos millones de euros presuntamente evadidos al Fisco.

Ellos, los supuestos titulares de esas cuentas, dicen que toda esa documentación es falsa, nosotros creemos que no. Que sean los jueces quienes lo verifiquen ordenando una comisión rogatoria para que el banco en cuestión certifique quién tiene razón. ¿Lo harán?


DENUNCIA BLANQUEO FERRERAS_firmado


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Nov 2022)

*VOLVEMOS A LA ACTIVIDAD. "ZAPATERO PLANEA UNA CAMPAÑA MEDIÁTICA CONTRA EL JUEZ PRESENCIA"









DENUNCIAS EN LA AEAT A CONDE-PUMPIDO PADRE E HIJO Y CLARA MARTÍNEZ DE CAREAGA *








* SINDICALISTAS DENUNCIADOS EN LA AEAT POR CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES *
​


----------



## Burbunauta (17 Nov 2022)

Os recuerdo a los que estáis en contra del ER que los documentos que nos muestra el ER son los mismos que usaron los jueces como "prueba absolutamente indiscutible" para meter en la cárcel al señor Bárcenas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Nov 2022)

version redux

*Conde Pumpido. que se postularia para Presidente del Tribunal Constitucional ( TS )
tendria presuntas cuentas en paraisos fiscales
EN UN BANCO ALUBIO*
**

segun la denuncia de los Royuela a la Agencia Tributaria
* DENUNCIAS EN LA AEAT A CONDE-PUMPIDO PADRE E HIJO
Y CLARA MARTÍNEZ DE CAREAGA *

*בנק לאומי: דף הבית* www.leumi.co.il



לאומי - הבנק שלך באינטרנט. באתר תוכל לקבל מידע על חשבונך, לפתוח חסכון או פיקדון, לקחת הלוואה במהירות, להגיש בקשה למשכנתא, לסחור בשוק ההון ולבצע מגוון רב של ...
עסקים · בטיחות פיננסית לגיל השלישי · פתיחת חשבון בלאומי ·



​


----------



## Bimb0 (17 Nov 2022)

Burbunauta dijo:


> Os recuerdo a los que estáis en contra del ER que los documentos que nos muestra el ER son los mismos que usaron los jueces como "prueba absolutamente indiscutible" para meter en la cárcel al señor Bárcenas.



Están aquí a sueldo. No les hagas caso


----------



## Tigershark (17 Nov 2022)

Entro para avisar,empieza en breve este programa especial expediente royuela , de verguenza ajena democracia nacional defendiendo a la psoe y para colmo ni han dado la oportunidad a santiago royuela de debatir con farrerons , está en el chat diciéndolo.


----------



## Bimb0 (17 Nov 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Entro para avisar,empieza en breve este programa especial expediente royuela , de verguenza ajena democracia nacional defendiendo a la psoe y para colmo ni han dado la oportunidad a santiago royuela de debatir con farrerons , está en el chat diciéndolo.



Les habrán dado un toque, está claro


----------



## Uritorco (17 Nov 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Entro para avisar,empieza en breve este programa especial expediente royuela , de verguenza ajena democracia nacional defendiendo a la psoe y para colmo ni han dado la oportunidad a santiago royuela de debatir con farrerons , está en el chat diciéndolo.



La Voz de Europa ya ha perdido toda la credibilidad con este infame programa. Para colmo invitando a un estalinista y desinformador profesional como Farrerons al mismo.
No me extrañaría que fuesen también proPutin. Todos los malos vícios suelen ir concatenados y de la mano.
Puro asco.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Nov 2022)

Expediente Royuela. La mayor trama criminal y de corrupción conocida hasta ahora en España. No exagero


VOLVEMOS A LA ACTIVIDAD. "ZAPATERO PLANEA UNA CAMPAÑA MEDIÁTICA CONTRA EL JUEZ PRESENCIA" DENUNCIAS EN LA AEAT A CONDE-PUMPIDO PADRE E HIJO Y CLARA MARTÍNEZ DE CAREAGA SINDICALISTAS DENUNCIADOS EN LA AEAT POR CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES




www.burbuja.info






¿ PARA QUE QUERRA CONDO PUMPIDO ... ?
CUENTAS CORRIENTES EN UN BANCO TAN TAN TAN ISRAELI COMO ESTE ?










https://english.leumi.co.il/L












*לגיל השלישי*
 כלים, טיפים וסדנאות שיעזרו לכם
להתמודד עם הונאות וסכנות ברשת
​


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Nov 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> La Voz de Europa ya ha perdido toda la credibilidad con este infame programa. Para colmo invitando a un estalinista y desinformador profesional como Farrerons al mismo.
> No me extrañaría que fuesen también proPutin. Todos los malos vícios suelen ir concatenados y de la mano.
> Puro asco.




Ya no sale Manolo DN en el programa? hace años q no lo sigo.


----------



## Patatas bravas (18 Nov 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> La Voz de Europa ya ha perdido toda la credibilidad con este infame programa. Para colmo invitando a un estalinista y desinformador profesional como Farrerons al mismo.
> No me extrañaría que fuesen también proPutin. Todos los malos vícios suelen ir concatenados y de la mano.
> Puro asco.



Nunca tuvieron credibilidad y no por desmentir el expediente royuela que yo no me creo . El kgb de Putin está infiltrado en toda la "derecha " de occidente


----------



## hurdygurdy (18 Nov 2022)

Burbunauta dijo:


> Os recuerdo a los que estáis en contra del ER que los documentos que nos muestra el ER son los mismos que usaron los jueces como "prueba absolutamente indiscutible" para meter en la cárcel al señor Bárcenas.



¿Fuente?


----------



## workforfood (18 Nov 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> ¿Fuente?



El padre royuela fue el que sopló lo de las C/C de Bárcenas en varios sitios a Hacienda tanto en Europa como Estados Unidos me parece Delaware. La fuente pues lo vídeos que ponen con la documentación enviada a hacienda.


----------



## luis76 (18 Nov 2022)

Refutado for ever.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Nov 2022)

*jojojo ANA PASTOR de NEWTRAL ha denunciado a Santiago Royuela y al Juez Presencia *










Lo esperado: Ana Pastor también denuncia al juez Presencia y a Santiago Royuela


Nuevamente nos vamos a encontrar con que los jueces volverán a tener la pelota en su tejado: ¿Investigarán lo denunciado por ACODAP? Lo veremos en las próximas semanas.




www.acodap.org






ESTO ES COMO EL ROYAL RUMBLE DEL PRESSING CATCH











Miren que ya nos lo estábamos esperando, es decir, no nos pilla de sorpresa. Tras haber recibido hace unos días una demanda presentada por el periodista Antonio García Ferreras contra el juez Fernando Presencia y Santiago Royuela, por un vídeo en el que se hablaba de las presuntas cuentas de las que Ferreras y su pareja serían titulares en paraísos fiscales, era de esperar que la demanda de ella llegara tarde o temprano.
Y por fin, lo que esperábamos ha llegado. Se ha recibido una demanda, casi calcada, de la también periodista Ana Pastor contra el juez Presencia y contra Santiago Royuela.
El asunto importante es que los dos han sido denunciados en el juzgado por la presunta titularidad de esas cuentas, por parte de Fernando Presencia y de ACODAP.

Nuevamente nos vamos a encontrar con que los jueces volverán a tener la pelota en su tejado: ¿Investigarán lo denunciado por


ACODAP? Lo veremos en las próximas semanas.













jojojo ANA PASTOR de NEWTRAL ha denunciado a Santiago Royuela y al Juez Presencia xDD ROYAL RUMBLE!


jojojo ANA PASTOR de NEWTRAL ha denunciado a Santiago Royuela y al Juez Presencia https://www.acodap.org/ana-pastor-tambien-denuncia-juez-presencia-y-santiago-royuela/ ESTO ES COMO EL ROYAL RUMBLE DEL PRESSING CATCH Miren que ya nos lo estábamos esperando, es decir, no nos pilla de...




www.burbuja.info









Pablo Iglesias: "Cada vez que aparece Ferreras en la...


Discurso de Pablo Iglesias en el cierre de la Uni de Otoño de Podemos, donde habló del poder de los medios y sus ataques contra Podemos.



www.meneame.net


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## workforfood (19 Nov 2022)

Veo mucha denuncia, y lo que creo que va a haber es una avalancha de archivos, ya todos los jueces y fiscales de este país saben quiénes son los Royuela y el juez Presencia. No veo muy claro la estrategia que llevan que un juez honrado le dé por pedir una comisión rogatoria? Los jueces no suelen hacer nada si no que tienen muy en cuenta la opinión de la fiscalía.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

Lo esperado: Ana Pastor también demanda al juez Presencia y a Santiago Royuela
Nov 16, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​ 
Miren que ya nos lo estábamos esperando, es decir, no nos pilla de sorpresa. Tras haber recibido hace unos días una demanda presentada por el periodista Antonio García Ferreras contra el juez Fernando Presencia y Santiago Royuela, por un vídeo en el que se hablaba de las presuntas cuentas de las que Ferreras y su pareja serían titulares en paraísos fiscales, era de esperar que la demanda de ella llegara tarde o temprano.

Y por fin, lo que esperábamos ha llegado. Se ha recibido una demanda, casi calcada, de la también periodista Ana Pastor contra el juez Presencia y contra Santiago Royuela.

El asunto importante es que los dos han sido denunciados en el juzgado por la presunta titularidad de esas cuentas, por parte de Fernando Presencia y de ACODAP.

Nuevamente nos vamos a encontrar con que los jueces volverán a tener la pelota en su tejado: ¿Investigarán lo denunciado por ACODAP? Lo veremos en las próximas semanas.


Descargar PDF​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2022)

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap
Denuncia de ACODAP a Ferreras y Pastor. 
Denuncia de Ana Pastor al juez Presencia y Santi Royuela‼​

19 nov 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Nov 2022)

#juezpresencia #irenemontero #elmundoalrojo
HACHAZO del JUEZ PRENSECIA a IRENE MONTERO: 
La denuncia por un DESFLACO de 2,6 millones de euros​

• Se estrenó hace 7 horas 

*DISTRITOTV* 

ÚNETE A NUESTRO CANAL DE TELEGRAM: DISTRITO TV. Bienvenidos a la resistencia
ÚNETE A DAILYMOTION: Vídeos de Distrito TV - Dailymotion
Visite nuestra tienda on-line: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxOahresT9J8qOYMYATh5QA/store

ÚNETE AL CLUB PATRIÓTICO EL DISTRITO:
www.patreon.com/DISTRITOTV


----------



## Cipote descapullao (20 Nov 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Hoy le he ingresado 50 euros.



Hay que ser retrasado mental para creerse el Expediente Royuela y encima regalarle dinero. El tipo está en Oriente Medio, fugado, cuando podría bien dar la cara ante el juez, ahora que está el tema judicializado, algo por lo que clamaba desde el principio. El ER es una gran farsa destinada a embaucar pardillos del sector patriótico.


----------



## workforfood (20 Nov 2022)

Cipote descapullao dijo:


> Hay que ser retrasado mental para creerse el Expediente Royuela y encima regalarle dinero. El tipo está en Oriente Medio, fugado, cuando podría bien dar la cara ante el juez, ahora que está el tema judicializado, algo por lo que clamaba desde el principio. El ER es una gran farsa destinada a embaucar pardillos del sector patriótico.




Tampoco me lo creo todo pero esto es como todo hay cosas que se han demostrado verdaderas como las cuentas de margarita Robles y Bárcenas y otras cosas que son falsas y está todo mezclado pero vamos esto son cosas como lo de Antonio Anglés que supuestamente se tiró de un barco en Irlanda cuando lo más seguro es que no salió de Valencia vivo. O alguien se cree la trama del 11 M, los moros que "pillaron". Pero como dicen es tan fácil como pedir comisiones rogatorias si no lo hacen pues es que hay algo...


----------



## workforfood (20 Nov 2022)

*Ferrerasgate* es un caso de manipulación informativa contra el politólogo Pablo Iglesias, en el que se acusaba al entonces líder del partido político Podemos de tener una supuesta cuenta bancaria abierta en las Granadinas en la que se afirmaba que había recibido 272.000 dólares del gobierno venezolano de Nicolás Maduro.

*Historia*
El caso fue destapado a partir de la grabación de una conversación entre los comisarios de policía José Luis Olivera y José Manuel Villarejo (autor de la grabación), con el director de La Sexta, Antonio García Ferreras, el directivo de Atresmedia, Mauricio Casals, y el empresario Adrián de la Joya.

Ferrerasgate - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Karma bueno (20 Nov 2022)

Feliz 20N rojos de mierda


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Nov 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Feliz 20N rojos de mierda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1267232




A mamarla subnormal

JOSE ANTONIO: PRESENTE

FRANCISCO FRANCO BAHAMONDE : PRESENTE

BLAS PIÑAR: PRESENTE

ARRIBA ESPAÑA

VIVA CRISTO REY


----------



## Cipote descapullao (20 Nov 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Feliz 20N rojos de mierda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1267232



NPC trisómico que funciona con los clichés que le han dicho que existen va y postea un chiste que se descojona de él.


----------



## Uritorco (20 Nov 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Nov 2022)

Ciberataque al CGPJ y roban los datos de todos los contribuyentes


La Policía cree que detrás del ataque está una organización criminal o un país extranjero Es el ciberataque más grande registrado en España y ha comprometido los datos de millones de ciudadanos: dnis, declaraciones de la renta, cuentas bancarias, direcciones, vidas laborales, relaciones...




www.burbuja.info





 



_ANYWAY ..._







_ SEA CUAL SEA LA TROLA QUE NOS ESTEN CONTANDO .
... REPASAMOS..._









*Pillados con cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales todos los integrantes del CGPJ , con Lesmes a la cabeza*

Jun 27, 2022 | Notas de prensa​









Pillados con cuentas en paraísos todos los integrantes del CGPJ


¡Terremoto en el poder judicial! Pillados con cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales todos los integrantes del CGPJ, con Lesmes a la cabeza




www.acodap.com





*17 Millones de euros que son muy difíciles de justificar.*


> *Carlos Lesmes Serrano* aparece como beneficiario de 170 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 17.000.000 €) en el STANDARD BANK ISLE OF MAN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT CARLOS LESMES



> *Rafael Fernández Valverde* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el CREDIT DE ANDORRA.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT RAFAEL FERNANDEZ VALVERDE (CGPJ)



> *Vicente Guilarte Gutiérrez* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 $) en el ITAU DE BRASIL.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT VICENTE GUILARTE GUTIERREZ



> *Álvaro Cuesta Martínez* aparece como beneficiario de 16 depósitos de 75.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 $) en el BANISTMO DE *PANAMÁ*.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT ALVARO CUESTA MARTINEZ (CGPJ)



> *José Antonio Ballestero Pascual* aparece como beneficiario de 12 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 €) en el VP BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JOSE ANTONIO BALLESTERO PASCUAL (CGPJ)



> *Gerardo Martínez Tristán* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el BANQUE DE LUXEMBOURG.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT GERARDO MARTINEZ TRISTAN (CGPJ)



> *Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva* aparece como beneficiario de 15 depósitos de 200.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 3.000.000 €) en el BANQUE BCP DE LUXEMBURGO.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT ENRIQUE LUCAS MURILLO DE LA CUEVA



> *Clara Martínez de Careaga García* aparece como beneficiaria de 10 depósitos de 125.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.250.000 $) en el BLADEX DE PANAMÁ.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT CLARA MARTINEZ DE CAREAGA GARCIA (CGPJ)



> *Juan Martínez Moya* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el ISLE OF MAN BANK.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JUAN MARTINEZ MOYA (CGPJ)



> *Roser Bach Fabregó* aparece como beneficiario de 18 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el BANK OF IRELAND – DUBLIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT ROSER BACH FABREGO (CGPJ)



> *Nuria Díaz Abad* aparece como beneficiario de 14 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 700.000 €) en el FRICK BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.




Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT NURIA DIAZ ABAD (CGPJ)



> *Rafael Mozo Muelas* aparece como beneficiario de 4 depósitos de 250.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 $) en el SCOTIA BANK DE NASSAU-BAHAMAS.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT RAFAEL MOZO MUELAS (CGPJ)



> *Wenceslao Francisco Olea Godoy* aparece como beneficiario de 18 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el FRICK BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT WENCESLAO OLEA GODOY (CGPJ)



> *Carmen Llombart Pérez* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 120.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 €) en el CENTRO BANK DE VADUZ-LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT CARMEN LLOMBART PEREZ (CGPJ)



> *Pilar Sepúlveda García de la Torre* aparece como beneficiario de 6 depósitos de 150.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 $) en el DELTA BANK AND TRUST – CAIMAN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT PILAR SEPULVEDA GARCIA DE LA TORRE (CGPJ)



> *María Concepción Sáez Rodríguez* aparece como beneficiaria de 3 depósitos de 300.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el NBG BANK DE LA VALETA – MALTA.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT MARIA CONCEPCION SAEZ RODRIGUEZ (CGPJ)



> *Juan Manuel Fernández Martínez* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 500.000 €) en el NEUE BANK DE VADUZ – LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JUAN MANUEL FERNANDEZ MARTINEZ CGPJ)



> *María Victoria Cinto Lapuente* aparece como beneficiaria de 5 depósitos de 300.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.500.000 €) en el FCM BANK-MALTA.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT MARIA VICTORIA CINTO LAPUENTE (CGPJ)



> *María del Mar Cabrejas Guijarro* aparece como beneficiaria de 6 depósitos de 175.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.050.000 $) en el BANQUE HAVILLAND DE BAHAMAS.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT MARIA DEL MAR CABREJAS GUIJARRO (CGPJ)



> *José María Macías Castaño* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 150.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.500.000 €) en el LEUMI BANK DE JERSEY.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JOSE MARIA MACIAS CASTAÑO (CGPJ)



> *María Ángeles Carmona Vergara* aparece como beneficiaria de 10 depósitos de 120.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 $) en el NOVOBANQ-SEYCHELLES.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT MARIA ANGELES CARMONA VERGARA (CGPJ)



> *José Luis De Benito y Benítez De Lugo* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 750.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 750.000 €) en el AIB BANK-JERSEY.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JOSE LUIS BENITO BENITEZ DE LUGO (CGPJ)










​


----------



## CesareLombroso (21 Nov 2022)

A ver si llega rapido joder, por el propio bien del demente cuyo delirio querulante es tan severo que esta agudizando sus condenas penales.

Un enfermo de lo mas severo que he visto en mi vida, en serio y encima corruptisimo que tiene 180.000e en donaciones y mentia que "necesitaba 100.000e ( que ya tenia y casi duplicaba) para denunciar a toda la cupula judicial española"

Y la Lidia esa de los trankis y los rivotriles, que ascazo que me da la corrupta charo pertur.

Yo creo que la Audiencia Nacio-anal les tiene preparada una buena sorpresa a esta banda y se van a caer con todo el equipo a lo bestia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Nov 2022)

Joder.. el Conde Pumpido es como muy "etnico" ¿ no ? . como de que etnia podria ser ? foto inside. 
es cruce entre moro y alubio












Joder.. el Conde Pumpido es como muy "etnico" ¿ no ? . como de que etnia podria ser ? foto inside. es cruce entre moro y alubio


Joder.. el Conde Pumpido es como muy "etnico" ¿ no ? . como de que etnia podria ser ? foto inside. es cruce entre moro y alubio meparto: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/joder-el-conde-pumpido-es-como-muy-etnico-no-como-de-que-etnia-podria-ser-foto-inside.1860533/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Nov 2022)

segun ACODAP


*<<¡Sorpresa! Los dos miembros de la Fiscalía Europea que están archivando todo y no investigan nada: *



*También tienen cuentas en paraísos fiscales >>*
Nov 20, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*


No vayan a creerse que, últimamente, descubrir la corrupción existente en miembros de las altas instituciones del estado o de la judicatura es tarea demasiado difícil. Es cara, porque la información cuesta dinero y por eso pedimos siempre su ayuda, pero a partir de ese momento no es una tarea demasiado difícil puesto que, en cuanto vemos los movimientos de algún responsable público, ya nos vamos dando cuenta de que algo oculta.
Y eso es algo de lo que sospechábamos tras ver los movimientos de los miembros de la Fiscalía Europea tras la denuncia que presentábamos hace algunas semanas. Cuando comprobamos que habían derivado la denuncia a Javier Huete Nogueras, Fiscal de Sala Jefe de lo Penal del Tribunal Supremo, y que éste es presunto titular de cuentas en paraísos fiscales, ya imaginábamos que sus colegas de la Fiscalía Europea también podrían estar en la misma situación.
Dicho y hecho, pedimos informes sobre ellos y, como siempre últimamente, dimos en el clavo. Y repetimos, esto no es algo que nos sorprenda. Por desgracia, se está convirtiendo en lo normal. Les adjuntamos las cuentas y los comprobantes de las mismas.






*¿ pero este no era super religioso de tener hasta confesor e ir a misa mas de 1 vez a las semana ? *

*Pablo Ruz, el juez en la escalera *








Pablo Ruz, el juez en la escalera


Urgido por su relevo a cerrar las investigaciones del 'caso Gürtel', Ruz prepara su regreso a un segundo plano. Retrato de un hombre de familia, católico, 'merengón' y fan de Extr




www.diariosur.es




*Urgido por su relevo a cerrar las investigaciones del 'caso Gürtel', Ruz prepara su regreso a un segundo plano. Retrato de un hombre de familia, católico, 'merengón' y fan de Extremoduro y Sabina






*
_



Ruz es un hombre convencido de la importancia del cumplimiento de la ley, seguidor de su conciencia y, por tanto, insobornable a presiones de cualquier tipo», le retrata Julián Ríos. 

Hacer clic para expandir...


_oy oy oy
JULIÁN MÉDEZ Martes, 13 enero 2015, 00:48 








Desde mi atalaya (@corrup_cion)


HILO DE LA DENUNCIA PRESENTADA EN LA #aeat EN FORMATO JPEG Páginas: 1 a 4




nitter.net












​


----------



## Uritorco (21 Nov 2022)

Último vídeo subido por Porroyuela.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Nov 2022)

*BALENCIAGA (MODA ) se va de tuiter e IG x Elon Musk.** Tras publicar pics de Osito BDSM con una niña y unos papeles judiciales de CHILD PORN - BOOOM*








28Devoted2Lou (@28HeyBabe369)







nitter.net


























GoblinShaman (@M3T4LGoblin)







nitter.net







​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Nov 2022)

I MEAN....

FUCKED​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Nov 2022)

*ÚLTIMA HORA HOY 21 DE NOVIEMBRE CON EL JUEZ FERNANDO PRESENCIA *

t.me/acodap/3614 Nov 21 at 21:36

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Nov 2022)

*TAMBIEN SALE EL JUEZ ANDREU *

*SEGUN ACODAP *


----------



## Debunker (22 Nov 2022)

Desde que Santi desapareció , me he apartado del tema, temía que Santi se quedara pallá y presentía que los malos iban a usar todo su poder que, es mucho, para follarse el ER, me da esperanzas que Santi haya vuelto a pesar de que nunca estuve de acuerdo con él en la forma, no el fondo, de como llevaba su canal.

Me mantengo en la misma lógica que tengo del ER, con ACODAP.

Supongo que el Juez Presencia no es tonto y sabrá si las notas bancarias que denuncian todo ese pastizal que, tienen todos los miembros del poder del estado de pura corrupción y crimen, son verídicas y se habrá asegurado que es así, de lo contrario sería un camicaze al completo , reo de cadena perpetúa , no se la juega con Juanito o Pepito, se la juega contra todo el poder de un estado.

Por lo tanto ánimo y a seguir defendiendo el ER y ACODAP, por nuestro propio bien.


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Nov 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Desde que Santi desapareció , me he apartado del tema, temía que Santi se quedara pallá y presentía que los malos iban a usar todo su poder que, es mucho, para follarse el ER, me da esperanzas que Santi haya vuelto a pesar de que nunca estuve de acuerdo con él en la forma, no el fondo, de como llevaba su canal.
> 
> Me mantengo en la misma lógica que tengo del ER, con ACODAP.
> 
> ...




Lo unico realmente comprobado hasta la fecha con informes de la guardia civil es que el corrupto impresencia tiene 180.000e de donaciones, que malversa el dinero en Amazon, una perrera, opticas y mercadona y que sigue engañando a incautos. " Donad 100.000e para que pueda denunciar a toda la cupula judicial española" , so golfo pero si ya tienes casi el doble, BIPREVARICADOR QUERULANTE DEMENTE.

Es tan golfo que ni se ha alquilado una habitacion en su propia casa a nombre de cacadap para, con ello y legalmente, poder pagar parte del alquiler que le debe al dueño del piso, es que es un PARASITO hasta decir basta y lo peor, son los engañados que le defendeis.


Yo lo que creo es que este golfo esta esperando reunir 300 o 400.000e y largarse con la pasta a algun pais del chichinabo como hizo el Dioni con los 500 millones que robo del furgon blindado.


----------



## Debunker (22 Nov 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Lo unico realmente comprobado hasta la fecha con informes de la guardia civil es que el corrupto impresencia tiene 180.000e de donaciones, que malversa el dinero en Amazon, una perrera, opticas y mercadona y que sigue engañando a incautos. " Donad 100.000e para que pueda denunciar a toda la cupula judicial española" , so golfo pero si ya tienes casi el doble, BIPREVARICADOR QUERULANTE DEMENTE.
> 
> Es tan golfo que ni se ha alquilado una habitacion en su propia casa a nombre de cacadap para, con ello y legalmente, poder pagar parte del alquiler que le debe al dueño del piso, es que es un PARASITO hasta decir basta y lo peor, son los engañados que le defendeis.
> 
> ...




Eres lo más despreciable que pisa estos foros, de paso imbécil a tope, ni argumento contigo, ¿para qué?


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Nov 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Eres lo más despreciable que pisa estos foros, de paso imbécil a tope, ni argumento contigo, ¿para qué?




Venga que si, que impresencia es el mejor juez que ha tenido España y hay que ayudarle, que si colgaos que si.

Mandale pasta, ya estas tardando. Despreciable tu infima moral y argumentos? ¿ Acaso tienes argumentos contra la verdad
mas que la secta destructiva de Cacadap?


----------



## Burbunauta (22 Nov 2022)

Inasequible al desaliento. Te vamos a llamar el xicomalo del ER.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Nov 2022)

*LO TUVE QUE DEJAR TODO Y FUÍ HOSPITALIZADO...// El REGRESO DE SANTI ROYUELA y EL EXPEDIENTE ROYUELA*

​


----------



## Uritorco (23 Nov 2022)

Buen vídeo el de hoy. Un buen zasca que le dan también a Fanfarrons, La Voz de Kremlin y demás desinformadores de opereta.
Suscribiros a su canal.


----------



## workforfood (23 Nov 2022)

Lo que era previsible la recusación del Juez Gadea ha sido desestimada por el Juez Andreu, y al Juez Andreu le han encontrado cuentas en paraísos fiscales. Los fiscales Europeos que se declararon no competentes como el Juez Ruz también tienen cuentas en paraísos fiscales. Van saliendo cosas.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Nov 2022)

Si, ahora le mete las 23892037828929 querelleas de rigor al juez Andreu, a Andreu Buenafuente ya de paso por tener 237289 cuentas en Burkina Faso y recusa a la portera de la finca de enfrente por "mirarlo mal" aparte de tambien tener 10 millones de euros en el Congo Belga a base de traficar botellas sin usar de lejia conejo que ha mangado de la comunidad de propietarios y a Tintin por racista. A Milú pide una peticion de que sea llevado a la perrera mas cercana acusado de ser de raza peligrosa.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Nov 2022)

Hoy miércoles 23.11.1022 a las 22.15 horas tenemos DIRECTO de @juez_fpresencia en el canal de Youtube:




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Nov 2022)

en directo​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Nov 2022)

EL JUEZ PRESENCIA 
YA DA POR DESCONTANDO Y ASUMIDO
QUE SENCILLAMENTE LE VAN A METER EN LA CARCEL IGNORANDO
EL DERECHO Y LA LOGICA FORMAL



POR QUE SENCILLAMENTE NO SE VAN A METER ELLOS EN LA CARCEL A SI MISMOS




*ESPEREMOS QUE APRECHE A PONERSE MAZADISMO EN LA TRENA *










*PARA COBRAR SU VENGANZA EN EL MOMENTO EXACTO*



COMO EL MUGATU 


​


----------



## Uritorco (24 Nov 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ME LO VEO CAPE OF FEAR
> DENTRO DE 4 AÑOS
> 
> SEÑORRRR JUEZZ
> DONDE DE ESTAS RATITA



Deja de insertar fotos tan repugnantes.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Nov 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Deja de insertar fotos tan repugnantes.



TIENEs RAZON NO PEGA ALGO TAN MACARRA
QUITALO DE LA CITA ANDA


AL MUGATU DE ZOOLANDER LO DEJO
por que es muy gracioso


pero lo que pretendo decir es que como todo
al final es un marron que se van a comer los que lo hagan
aunque para ello perjudiquen por el camino al Juez Presencia
aunque tampoco parece que tengna muchas opciones que tirar para alante y comerse el doble, por que esas mentalidades, son asi​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Nov 2022)

Hoy a la(s) 12:01 AM


elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> POR QUE SENCILLAMENTE NO SE VAN A METER ELLOS EN LA CARCEL A SI MISMOS
> *ESPEREMOS QUE APRECHE A PONERSE MAZADISMO EN LA TRENA *
> 
> 
> ...



COMO EL MUGATU 



ELON a las 2:19 a. m. · 24 nov. 2022·Twitter for iPhone
<< Is this really still happening  @nytimes? >>







​


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Nov 2022)

Mirad los llorones estos y la demente esta cara trankimazin


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Nov 2022)

sea cual sea " la agenda ".
los jueces en españa. parece que ..a medio largo plazo


no estan mas en ella 

7:36 p. m. · 20 nov. 2022·Twitter Web App
​


----------



## workforfood (24 Nov 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Mirad los llorones estos y la demente esta cara trankimazin



Si lo ha confirmado el Supremo, la sentencia ya es firme ahora pasará al juzgado de ejecuciones penales y le quedaran un par de meses o menos en libertad. Me imagino que cumplirá la pena en un módulo especial. Pero vamos 3 años se le quedará como mucho en 1 año y medio y luego tercer grado. A no ser que le pongan otras condenas con lo de Gadea.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Si lo ha confirmado el Supremo, la sentencia ya es firme ahora pasará al juzgado de ejecuciones penales y le quedaran un par de meses o menos en libertad. Me imagino que cumplirá la pena en un módulo especial. Pero vamos 3 años se le quedará como mucho en 1 año y medio y luego tercer grado. A no ser que le pongan otras condenas con lo de Gadea.




Ah que el supremo ha desestimado los recursos de este delincuente? Como no veo sus videos porque me da asco ese mentiroso compulsivo.

Al talego ya!


----------



## workforfood (24 Nov 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ah que el supremo ha desestimado los recursos de este delincuente? Como no veo sus videos porque me da asco ese mentiroso compulsivo.
> 
> Al talego ya!



Era lo esperado si casi todos tienen cuentas en paraísos fiscales..., dejando eso de lado cuando un juez se lo quieren quitar de encima da igual si tiene razón o no, porque siempre impera la decisión del que le juzga y legalmente con las mismas normas puedes decir blanco y negro, el Presencia es juez y lo sabe. Luego irá el resto de la tropa.


----------



## Kill33r (25 Nov 2022)

LA GUARDIA CIVIL TIENE RAZÓN EN SU INFORME?







www.youtube.com


----------



## Uritorco (25 Nov 2022)

Parece que algunos "yutubers" también han cobrado su correspondiente dinerín.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Nov 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Parece que algunos "yutubers" también han cobrado su correspondiente dinerín.



anda mira xD
pero cuenta cuenta
haznos un resumen

joder 50.000 pavos xD

yo me ofrezco y les ingreso la mitad a los royuela  bueno no, 1/4.

mencionan en los coments a ROSILLO. pudiera ser pero no me pega.

seguramente le pasan pasta pero en calidad de otra cosa. no "Por hablar mal de los Royuela". me parece ridiculo el razonamiento de que Arconte le pudiera caer por algunos euripidos, en calidad de cosas suyas de a saber

Y venderlo como que fuere "por hablar de los royuela". Si no ha hablado mal. ha dicho lo que pensamos muchos, que muchas notas SON UN ZURRULLO

Joder pero es que me ponen a mi 50.000 pavazos y me lo pienso eh   
( no no cre que lo hiciera al final , pero poner tanta pasta para alguna familia, 
es una tabla de salvacion que igual no lo puede rechazar )
aunque a arconte no lo veo pillando pasta por esos conceptos


si alguin me paga 25.000 por decir que las notas de SOROs me parece PUTO INVENT los cojo bien agusto


----------



## Duda Metódica (25 Nov 2022)

Del último video de Mtnez Grasa y D. Alberto, destacar que según dice D. Alberto la información de las cuentas se las suministra un país, el del tito Vladimir. Por lo tanto esa información no vendría del CNI como dijo Presencia en la tele.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Nov 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Del último video de Mtnez Grasa y D. Alberto, destacar que según dice D. Alberto
> * la información de las cuentas se las suministra un país, el del tito Vladimir. *
> Por lo tanto esa información no vendría del CNI como dijo Presencia en la tele.



me vale xD el el Putin 








​


----------



## Kill33r (25 Nov 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


> Del último video de Mtnez Grasa y D. Alberto, destacar que según dice D. Alberto la información de las cuentas se las suministra un país, el del tito Vladimir. Por lo tanto esa información no vendría del CNI como dijo Presencia en la tele.



Claro claro, y las notas las sigue interceptando la Charo de la limpieza 

Veo que eres bajo CI 

El CNI también le pega toques a royuela de que no pie tanto, están en juego sus vidas 

La ha faltado dar el apellido de la familia reveladora del CNI


----------



## workforfood (25 Nov 2022)

La estrategia de acudir continuamente a juzgados Españoles ha sido un fracaso. Porque se lo van a archivar todo como estan haciendo, esto lo tenían que haber planteado de otra manera, pero siguen con lo mismo cuando los jueces les importa dos narices las denuncias que planteen.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Nov 2022)

sobre jueces que no se meten en la carcel a mi mismos ante las evidencias legales contrae ellos


SI VEMOS EL CASO DE BALENCIAGA PARA TRAER EL TRAFICO DE NIÑOS A LA LUZ

PUEDEN HABER PASADOS DOS COSAS:



QUE LA ABOGADA ESTE COLABORANDO ( POR LAS BUENAS O POR LAS MALAS)
O QUE LE HAYAN OBLIGADO DIRECTAMENTE A COLABORAR 
Y SE PRESENTE COMO "UNA INDISCRECCION" 





Y ES QUE A LA FUERZA AHORCAN 


 Y ESTOS LLEVAN MUCHOS AÑOS DE DEGENERE "DE USOS Y COSTUMBRES"

Y NO VEO A NADIE QUERIENDO PONERSE LA SOGA AL CUELLO

VOLUNTARIAMENTE. A LA HORA DE EXPLICAR MIERDAS COMO ESTAS 

After Balenciaga got backlash for their campaign with young kids they created this ad. Books in the background featuring work by Michaël Borremans and Matthew Barney. Paintings and photos portraying cannibalism by little kids and adults. These people are beyond sick!
UNA PORTADA DE UN DISCO DEL MARIDO DE BJORK CREO







​


----------



## Uritorco (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Nov 2022)

*El “intachable” juez Marchena también tiene una millonada en paraísos fiscales*
Nov 25, 2022 | Notas de prensa




 
*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*




Nos resultaba tremendamente sorprendente la airada reacción que tuvo el conocido juez del Tribunal Supremo, Manuel Marchena, cuando comenzamos a presentar denuncias contra sus compañeros por las presuntas cuentas de las que eran titulares en paraísos fiscales.
Marchena, con sus notas de prensa y filtraciones a los medios afines, se convertía en esos momentos en la cabeza visible de las hordas encargadas de perseguir al juez Fernando Presencia.
Y claro, como es lógico, esa actitud tan sumamente beligerante que tomaba Marchena hizo que se levantasen nuestras sospechas. Como podrán ustedes suponer, había que pedir información sobre Marchena y así lo hicimos. ¿Y qué encontramos? Lo de siempre: que Marchena y familia son presuntos titulares de millonarias cuentas en paraísos fiscales.
En este caso, con lo que nos hemos encontrado es con una cifra bastante importante: entre Marchena y sus hijos tienen diez millones de euros en cuentas en paraísos fiscales.
Esto ya no es normal. ¿Habrá algún juez que se salve?
A nombre de Manuel Marchena Gómez: 5.000.000 de euros en 100 depósitos de 50.000 euros cada uno en el Banco BGL de Luxemburgo.
A nombre de Manuel Marchena Perea (hijo): 2.500.000 de euros en 50 depósitos de 50.000 euros cada uno en el Banco BGL de Luxemburgo.
A nombre de Sofía Marchena Perea (hija): 2.500.000 de euros en 50 depósitos de 50.000 euros cada uno en el Banco BGL de Luxemburgo.

Lo más curioso del caso es que es precisamente Marchena quien está obsesionado con meter al juez Fernando Presencia en la cárcel. Ahora lo entendemos todo. ¿Tendrá algo que decir?
Seguramente sí. Seguramente ahora su obsesión con el juez Fernando Presencia se agudice y meterle en la cárcel se quede demasiado corto para él.
Queremos dejar muy claro tanto a Marchena como al resto de jueces que pretendan participar en la cacería a los denunciantes de corrupción que, llegados a este punto, no nos vamos a dejar cazar, ni avasallar. Llegados a este punto les vamos a plantar cara porque nosotros no tenemos nada que esconder, ni ocultar.
No parece que ellos puedan decir lo mismo, ¿no creen?





Expediente Royuela Canal Oficial

Forwarded from ACODAP (CANAL OFICIAL)

Buenas a todos.

Hoy hemos dado un paso más que muchos veníais reclamando. Fijaros que por primera vez aparece el número de cuenta donde se transfieren los depósitos a los hijos de Marchena. A ver si ahora cabe alguna duda.

Un abrazo a todos.
Seguimos.

t.me/expedienteroyuelaoficial/2162

1.0K viewsNov 25 at 17:58​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Nov 2022)

Publisher (@PublisherCion)


The latest tweets from Publisher




nitter.net









​




​


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Nov 2022)

Un querulante de manual, a ver si por si propio bien, ( negacion de enfermedad mental muy grave) lo ingresan psiquiatricamente y le pueden ayudar un poco. Y de paso a todos sus seguidores con disonancia cognitiva severa. Es una secta destructiva.


----------



## Uritorco (26 Nov 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> El “intachable” juez Marchena también tiene una millonada en paraísos fiscales



¿Será el juez Marchena también uno de ellos? 









Descendientes judíos de apellido De Marchena vuelven al pueblo de sus raíces


Marchena (Sevilla), 23 ago (EFE).- Decenas de personas que comparten el apellido De Marchena se reúnen desde hoy y durante el fin de semana en la localidad sevillana que




www.google.es


----------



## Uritorco (28 Nov 2022)

Los dos últimos vídeos subidos por Alberto Royuela.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Nov 2022)

PERO HACED RESUMES PLIX
con las cosas mas destacadas


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Nov 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Los dos últimos vídeos subidos por Alberto Royuela.



jodere esta interesannte y viciante, pero como que me he perdido en "capitulos anteriores" y ahora es como que pillas una seria y ves algo emocionante, pero no sabes que leches pasa por que te perdiste los 2 anteriores XD


----------



## Uritorco (29 Nov 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> PERO HACED RESUMES PLIX
> con las cosas mas destacadas



Diez "yutubers" que han recibido cada uno 50 mil euros para desacreditar el ER. En breve darán los nombres de los mismos. De Pedro Rosillo, de momento, no afirman ni que sí, ni que no.
Quedamos ansiosamente espectantes. Cuando ocurra nos echaremos unas risas.


----------



## jeeves (29 Nov 2022)

juas, juas, juas..... renko, eres un poco gili tú, no?


----------



## Uritorco (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Eurostreamuno (1 Dic 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> PERO HACED RESUMES PLIX
> con las cosas mas destacadas



30-11-22

Con fecha 29-11-22 Alberto presta declaración en el JI 3 de Badalona, en el procedimiento por la denuncia contra, entre otros, el alcalde de Badalona, Rubén Guijarro Palma en relación a las deudas de éste con Hacienda. Alberto aportará al Juzgado documentación sobre estas deudas.

Próximamente dará el nombre de la persona que ha presentado una querella por el asesinato de un familiar suyo, cuyo expediente original ha sido entregado por Alberto a dicha persona ante Notario. 

Otras dos personas están en contacto con Alberto para presentar querellas por el asesinato de sus familiares. 

Veremos. 

Fernando Lacaba estaba en la Audiencia de Gerona y Alberto le pidió que trasladaran a Santiago a una cárcel de Gerona porque iba a estar mejor que en las de Barcelona. Pero no lo trasladaron

"3 ASESINADOS PRESENTAN QUERELLA"


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Diez "yutubers" que han recibido cada uno 50 mil euros para desacreditar el ER. En breve darán los nombres de los mismos. De Pedro Rosillo, de momento, no afirman ni que sí, ni que no.
> Quedamos ansiosamente espectantes. Cuando ocurra nos echaremos unas risas.




Se sabe ya algo de esos 10 golfos? esta en yonky de costra y la charo patetica esa?

espero que el arconte no este


----------



## Uritorco (1 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Se sabe ya algo de esos 10 golfos? esta en yonky de costra y la charo patetica esa?
> 
> espero que el arconte no este



En breve darán los nombres.


----------



## Kill33r (1 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> En breve darán los nombres.



Inmatrix a vendido los dos gatos 

El abogado a ver si cobra


----------



## hurdygurdy (1 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> En breve darán los nombres.



¿Y también las pruebas del soborno?


----------



## Uritorco (1 Dic 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> ¿Y también las pruebas del soborno?



También. Las pruebas y la documentación original siempre la muestran y la ponen encima de la mesa.


----------



## Uritorco (1 Dic 2022)

Míralo desde otro punto de vista. Esos "yutubers" han cambiado de opinión (otros han sido detractores del ER desde el principio) precisamente por ser sobornados con 50 mil euritos. Esto cuadra más. Y los Royuela tienen todas las pruebas y la documentación original que puntualmente vienen entregando y aportando ante los juzgados y la agencia estatal de administración tributaria desde hace 25 años.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (1 Dic 2022)

Hay un youtubero a quien considero un hijoputa de tamaño sideral. Se hace llamar NostraTV.

El muy desgraciado se negó a tratar el ER desde el primer día porque lo difundía J. Lankamp, con quien no se llevaba bien.

Desde que supuestamente lo han desacreditado porque el tal Santiago es imbécil perdido, pues Marcos (NostraTV, que ahora sale sin máscara) se ha estado ensañando de una manera encarnizada contra el ER, demostrando la doctrina de los cretinos de "todos a hacer leña del árbol caído" pero en su caso con una especial inquina y ensañamiento.

Su programa de mierda suele estar hecho de vídeos de pocos minutos y contra el ER ha dedicado programas de horas enteras y hasta toda una serie.

Aquí está el tal Marcos Perez Lens:






Ha acabado mal con todos sus antiguos colaboradores. Parece que este tipo es una especie de SIDA, o de GAFE, o un ser MALDITO que acaba a las malas con todo el mundo. Los que se van le suelen llamar traidor, impostor... cuidado con él por si acaso.

Marcos vivía en Madrid. Josele Sánchez le acusó de estar comprado por el Banco de Santander, Josele se tuvo que marchar al exilio y el tal Marcos se fue a vivir a... Santander, curiosamente. 

¿Tenéis alguna opinión acerca de este sospechoso personaje?


----------



## hurdygurdy (2 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Míralo desde otro punto de vista. Esos "yutubers" han cambiado de opinión (otros han sido detractores del ER desde el principio) precisamente por ser sobornados con 50 mil euritos. Esto cuadra más. Y los Royuela tienen todas las pruebas y la documentación original que puntualmente vienen entregando y aportando ante los juzgados y la agencia estatal de administración tributaria desde hace 25 años.



Unas pruebas y documentaciones que no han conseguido que ganen ni un juicio en estos 25 años. Pero hay algo sí que han conseguido: que el patriarca del clan fuera enchironado por falsedad documental.


----------



## CesareLombroso (2 Dic 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Hay un youtubero a quien considero un hijoputa de tamaño sideral. Se hace llamar NostraTV.
> 
> El muy desgraciado se negó a tratar el ER desde el primer día porque lo difundía J. Lankamp, con quien no se llevaba bien.
> 
> ...




El diccionario de la RAE los define estupendamente. todos estos endrogaos son "asin" e incluyo a Santi entre ellos y al que mas, al impresencia por supuesto. Un jeta que se ha lucrado de este caso.

*correveidile.*

(De la fr. _corre, ve y dile_).



*1.* com. coloq. Persona que lleva y trae cuentos y chismes.


*Diccionario de la lengua española (2001)*

áéíóúüñ
Debe tenerse en cuenta que esta versión electrónica da acceso al texto de la 22.ª edición del _Diccionario de la lengua española_, publicada en 2001.
Ver definición de _cantamañanas_ en la edición actual​*cantamañanas.


1.* com. coloq. Persona informal, fantasiosa, irresponsable, que no merece crédito.


----------



## workforfood (2 Dic 2022)

Tan fácil como plantear una comisión rogatoria, contrastar que esas C/C son falsas y se acaba el expediente Royuela en un día. Curioso que ningún juez haya hecho nada, uno de Talavera dijo que no les podía imputar ningún delito de falsedad documental por la irrelevancia de las denuncias, auto que solventó el tema de las decenas de denuncias a jueces con un par de líneas. Si tu haces lo de los Royuela metiendo decenas de denuncias acabas en chirona al siguiente día y no te va a librar ningún auto que digan que esas denuncias son de monopoly.

El unico procedimiento que sigue adelante es el de calumnias e injurias a instituciones del estado pero sin necesida de constrastar ninguna denuncia si es falsa o no, simplemente te dicen que son falsas y se acabó.


----------



## Uritorco (2 Dic 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Unas pruebas y documentaciones que no han conseguido que ganen ni un juicio en estos 25 años. Pero hay algo sí que han conseguido: que el patriarca del clan fuera enchironado por falsedad documental.



Y esa información la extrae de fuentes tan solventes y acreditadas como el diario "El Pais", "ABC", Telecirco, etc. ¿No? Hombre, parece que es usted es muy ingenuo. Se ha creído el cuento maravilloso de la democracia y de Alicia en el país de las maravillas. Según su criterio, todos los denunciados en el ER son personas honradísimas y honorabilísimas, que han tenido que proceder contra unos falsarios, que por lo visto no tienen otra cosa que hacer desde hace 25 que escribir notitas acusando de todas las fechorías y vilezas más espantosas a todo quisqui.

Todos esos recelos que arroja y manifiesta sobre el ER ya los han desestimado, explicado y aclarado una y mil veces los Royuela, además de mostrar la documentación pertinente y correspondiente por activa y por pasiva para avalar y acreditar los hechos que denuncian. Pero para estar al día, hay que informarse y seguir puntualmente toda la trama. Te lo recomiendo, por que los detractores enconados del ER (muchos con muy malas intenciones) ya aburris, y soléis quedar bastante mal.


----------



## Burbunauta (3 Dic 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Unas pruebas y documentaciones que no han conseguido que ganen ni un juicio en estos 25 años. Pero hay algo sí que han conseguido: que el patriarca del clan fuera enchironado por falsedad documental.



Al menos 1 juicio han conseguido ganar: con las pruebas y documentaciones contra Bárcenas. Y otro juicio contra Margarita Robles hace años.

Pero ahora a Robles la han hecho intocable. Es una oden de los amigotes usanos de Sánchez.


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Dic 2022)

Eso me pasa a mi con todos los adeptos a la secta destructiva y con animo de lucro de Cacadap, fui el primero en exponer su estafa a mi persona y a su propia causa de el ( una asociacion contra la corrupcion que se niega a mostrar las hojas de reclamaciones o a devolver miseros 50e que cualquier persona digna diria: toma tus 50 euros y otros 50 por gilipollas) y sin embargo a negar mi donacion hasta que puse el pantallazo, a amenazarme el farloperro ese, etc.

En fin, menos mal que en Enero ya entra al talego, que ganas tengo joder.


----------



## Kill33r (4 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Eso me pasa a mi con todos los adeptos a la secta destructiva y con animo de lucro de Cacadap, fui el primero en exponer su estafa a mi persona y a su propia causa de el ( una asociacion contra la corrupcion que se niega a mostrar las hojas de reclamaciones o a devolver miseros 50e que cualquier persona digna diria: toma tus 50 euros y otros 50 por gilipollas) y sin embargo a negar mi donacion hasta que puse el pantallazo, a amenazarme el farloperro ese, etc.
> 
> En fin, menos mal que en Enero ya entra al talego, que ganas tengo joder.



De qué año?

Por qué segun tu en septiembre estaban presos y la otra mitad en el siquiátrico

Por cierto, por cada euro que te deben te deseo que te pongan una vacuna antirabia después de la del covid 

A ver si no vas a llegar para verles entrar en la trena, algún día quizás aciertes? 

Rata


----------



## hurdygurdy (4 Dic 2022)

Burbunauta dijo:


> Al menos 1 juicio han conseguido ganar: con las pruebas y documentaciones contra Bárcenas. Y otro juicio contra Margarita Robles hace años.
> 
> Pero ahora a Robles la han hecho intocable. Es una oden de los amigotes usanos de Sánchez.



¿Tienes algún enlace que informe sobre esas sentencias favorables a los Royuela?


----------



## workforfood (4 Dic 2022)

Macho lo de la Robles salió hasta el auto la puedes leer si te molestas en buscarla en internet, lo zanjaron con prescripción y pelillos a la mar. Una cosa ser escéptico y otra negar la realidad. Del expediente me creo algunas cosas y otras no pero vamos solo hay que leer autos y sentencias judiciales ni una comisión rogatoria hasta el día de hoy ninguna, y con eso se ve que hay algo podrido en Dinamarca. Vamos haces tú lo de los royuela y el primer día estás en la trena no estando cómodamente haciendo vídeos en Youtube eso sí en el juicio esperarás al menos que para tu condena hayan hecho una comisión rogatoria o te irías a la trena con la convicción que son falsas porque lo ha dicho un juez. Si no hay más debate lo que pasa que algunos seguís con la matraca de los mismo, haz lo que hacen los Royuela vete a un juzgado y al siguiente día te toca el timbre de la puerta la policía para ingresar en prisión preventiva por calumnias.


----------



## CesareLombroso (4 Dic 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> De qué año?
> 
> Por qué segun tu en septiembre estaban presos y la otra mitad en el siquiátrico
> 
> ...




Ya esta el impresencia condenado, en enero o por ahi entra


----------



## Uritorco (4 Dic 2022)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> ¿Tienes algún enlace que informe sobre esas sentencias favorables a los Royuela?



Los canales de Acodap de telegran y de youtube del juez Presencia siguen puntualmente todos los procesos.


----------



## Duda Metódica (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kill33r (6 Dic 2022)

CONTINUAMOS CON BADALONA Y SU ALCALDE







www.youtube.com


----------



## Eurostreamuno (6 Dic 2022)

Duda Metódica dijo:


>



Con fecha 5-12-22 Alberto presenta escrito en el JI 3 de Badalona, en el procedimiento por la denuncia contra, entre otros, el alcalde de Badalona, Rubén Guijarro Palma, acompañando documento de la AEAT sobre las deudas de éste con Hacienda. 
Estas deudas, por el concepto " IRPF en ejecutiva", son:

Años Inportes en €
2018 5.638
2019 5.973
2020 7.015
2021 7.015

También aporta denuncia contra Rubén Guijarro Palma, presentada con fecha 5-12-22, ante la AEAT, por Alberto y Juan, Expediente 983 bis, por la tenencia en el Banco Bancolombia de Panamá de 6 depósitos a plazo de 40.000 $ cada uno, en total 240.000 $, aperturados el 30-11-22. Este dinero procedería de la cancelación de los depósitos que Rubén tenía en el Banco Credit Andorra.

"CONTINUAMOS CON BADALONA Y SU ALCALDE"


----------



## Uritorco (7 Dic 2022)

Acaban de subirlo ahora.


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Kill33r (8 Dic 2022)

Es el vídeo con el que más me he reído 

Zapatero comienza a cometer errores graves, está presionado por Salinas de Cortari 











ZAPATERO Y M. ROBLES IDEAN UNA CAMPAÑA PARA DESPRESTIGAR A A. ROYUELA







www.youtube.com


----------



## Kartal (9 Dic 2022)

Hilo abierto por Renko o alguno de sus multis =


----------



## Kill33r (9 Dic 2022)

Esta vez parece que royuela si va un paso por delante








Pederastia en el Valle de los Caídos: “Nos daba una copita de licor benedictino y abusaba de nosotros”


Dos antiguos alumnos del internado de la abadía en los años sesenta y setenta acusan a seis monjes. La orden se niega a hablar y solo dice que se encomienda a la providencia




elpais.com


----------



## Uritorco (9 Dic 2022)

Acaban de subirlo.


----------



## Kill33r (9 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Acaban de subirlo.




Me parto de risa 

Los topos de la facción rusa que me constan, andan a fuego, y esto se notara en el futuro 
Ya no hay autofreno 

Zapatero que te soplan la nuca 

No existe ningún banco en el mundo donde ocultar dinero al BIS Swift

Y si los topos tienen acceso a bis, es como cagar con el dedo metido en culo para la organización narco terrorista

FSB y sobre todo GRU que andan cachondos con Salinas de Cortari y Carlos Slim,se la tiene jurada


----------



## blahblahblah (9 Dic 2022)

para los que no podemos seguir el serial al día, ¿qué le ha pasado al hijo que fuma liados?


----------



## Eurostreamuno (10 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Acaban de subirlo.



9-12-22

Pablo Castillo Suárez, quien debería decir que fue abusado por Alberto Royuela, vive en la calle Eduardo Dato (Madrid). Alberto dice que, si presenta una denuncia contra Zapatero y Margarita, que le de una copia el día 15 que se pasará por su casa con una rosa en la oreja. 

Zapatero, a través de Margarita, ordena que todos los miembros del Constitucional, Tribunal Supremo y Audiencia, que tengan cuentas en el extranjero las cancelen y trasladen sus activos a la Banca Rothschild antes del 1 de diciembre. Se crearán barreras técnicas para que los equipos de Alberto Royuela no puedan identificarlas.


"VIOLADO Y TRÁNSFUGAS"


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Uritorco (10 Dic 2022)

Suscribiros también al canal de Acodap.


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Suscribiros también al canal de Acodap.





Y dadle el aguinaldo que el empericao corrupto impresencia necesita escama de calidad telecinquera, no lo del pub de la esquina...

Y con 180.000 pavos que ya ha recogido tiene para poco... tan poco que ni paga el alquiler el parasito social


----------



## Eurostreamuno (11 Dic 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> para los que no podemos seguir el serial al día, ¿qué le ha pasado al hijo que fuma liados?



11-12-22

¡Santiago ya está en Barcelona! 

"DIRECTO SANTI Y DIEGO CORBALÁN MANIFESTACIÓN MADRID 17 DICIEMBRE"


----------



## Uritorco (16 Dic 2022)

Lo fundamental a partir del minuto 18 sobre el caso de Eva Kaili.


----------



## Kill33r (16 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Lo fundamental a partir del minuto 18 sobre el caso de Eva Kaili.



Brutal 
Inmatrix la matriuska?

Novio ruso?

Pensé que tenía un ucraniano adoptado 

Referente a la info,sublime y cada vez más adelantada a los acontecimientos

Los topos se han convertido en tuneladoras 

Jajajajaja


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## workforfood (20 Dic 2022)

El Álvaro Arteaga es un crack, cuando contó sus historia de CC.OO y UGT y que está exiliado en alemania, es de lo mejor que ha pasado por el expediente Royuela. Es una lucha de titanes entre el Juez Presencia y Álvaro Artega y la corrupción judicial.


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## workforfood (22 Dic 2022)

Está interesante el asunto, Acodap se está dando a conocer fuera con el asunto del Qatargate les ha salido una carambola con el Qatargate para salir fuera del estado Español y exponer las famosas C/C de los implicados en el Qatargate.



y aquí les han congelado los fondos de la asociación y
*El juez atribuye nuevos delitos de organización criminal, asociación ilícita y estafa agravada al exjuez investigado por injurias y calumnias contra altas instituciones del Estado .

ACODAP es un mero instrumento criminal para el lucro de los investigados *.





C.G.P.J - Noticias Judiciales


Noticias Judiciales




www.poderjudicial.es





Comprad palomitas, esto se pone interesante ya se va a por todas. O todos a la trena o revienta todo el régimen del 78, ya estamos viendo cosas que no se veían como el conflicto del gobierno y el senado con los paniguados del TC. Se están juntando muchas cosas.

Es una lucha de gigantes.


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Dic 2022)

Cacadap es un instrumento de lucro para el querulante nariz inquieta biprevaricador, que tiene 180.000e en donaciones y ni paga el alquiler.

en semanas entra al talego ya por fin, ya era hora.

Y si digo que deseo que le rellenen el ogt de carne magrebi en la trena, es un delito de amor?


----------



## workforfood (22 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Cacadap es un instrumento de lucro para el querulante nariz inquieta biprevaricador, que tiene 180.000e en donaciones y ni paga el alquiler.
> 
> en semanas entra al talego ya por fin, ya era hora.
> 
> Y si digo que deseo que le rellenen el ogt de carne magrebi en la trena, es un delito de amor?



Macho tu inquina no te deja ver lo podrido que está el régimen del 78. Y mira como está redactado, ACODAP hasta 122.000 euros, de los que *habría podido desviar* para su uso privado más de 34.000 euros. Es que no hace ninguna afirmación en la nota de prensa. Apuesto por Acodap porque se están alienando muchas cosas Qatargate, conflicto legislativo, poder judicial y puede reventar todo.

Esto se está poniendo muy interesante.


----------



## workforfood (22 Dic 2022)

Para mirar lo podrido que está todo.



> Ahora, Gadea también cita como investigado al primero de ellos por la supuesta estafa agravada y por el presunto delito de organización criminal. E imputa a una serie de personas que, según la UCO, habrían sido beneficiarias de los fondos recaudados por Acodap. Entre ellas, *dos hermanas de Fernando Presencia*, por su posible participación en la estafa, ya que, de acuerdo con el informe de la Guardia Civil, recibieron casi 8.000 euros en total.



Las famosas 2 hermanas del juez Presencia cuando ya lo dijo él mismo que solo tiene una hermana.



> Gadea recuerda que la instrucción de esta causa ha constatado la "íntima conexión" entre la Asociación contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública, los investigados y las denuncias presentadas, a las que la UDEF tachó de "manifiestamente falsas".
> 
> 
> Es por eso que* también deniega las diligencias solicitadas por Alberto Royuela y Presencia —principalmente, solicitar información a los países que se mencionaban en las denuncias— al considerar que sus peticiones "tienen en común la voluntad de retorcer la instrucción".*
> ...



Esto huele un tufo a podrido de narices pero habéis visto que razonamiento usa *Acceder a su práctica supondría dar carta de veracidad a unas imputaciones*. Como se va a dar veracidad si son falsas como apuntan los indicios. Acceder a su práctica sería probar que son falsas. No veis que está todo podrido. Tanto cincunloquio tantas vueltas es por algo, no quiere hacer ninguna comisión rogatoria porque sabe que son verdaderas.


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Dic 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Macho tu inquina no te deja ver lo podrido que está el régimen del 78. Y mira como está redactado, ACODAP hasta 122.000 euros, de los que *habría podido desviar* para su uso privado más de 34.000 euros. Es que no hace ninguna afirmación en la nota de prensa. Apuesto por Acodap porque se están alienando muchas cosas Qatargate, conflicto legislativo, poder judicial y puede reventar todo.
> 
> Esto se está poniendo muy interesante.




Soy falangista y este regimen mason traidor es lo peor de la historia de España, pero ese oportunista megalomano, querulante y farloperro es una de las peores basuras que me he echado a la cara y encima oso amenazarme en un directo.

Me toca los webos de nuevo y mi familia de medicos de los que ha osado ningunear y burlarse y quedarse la pasta le metemos una demanda de incapacitacion y esa, no la va a superar con la lista de jueces y fiscales que aun lo odian mas que yo y por fin, acaba donde tiene que estar: EN EL PSIQUIATRICO


Si tiene 180.000e porque no alquila una habitacion de la casa que no paga como sede social de CACADAP que es lo que por obligacion no solo legal, sino contractual para sus donantes tendria que hacer?

Es que es la risa esa golfo, una asociacion contra la corrupcion que se niega a facilitarme las hojas de reclamaciones, es que es la puta risa.

Me lo hace en la cara y acaba en urgencias con un zapato talla 45 incrustado no en su culo como quizas goste, sino en su puta boca.


EDITO: BIEEEN, IMPUTADO DESDE AYER POR ESTAFA y otros, que gran noticia. Este mierda va a encadenar años y años de condenas.


El Juzgado Central de Instrucción número 6 de la Audiencia Nacional ha imputado al exjuez Fernando Presencia por los delitos de *organización criminal, asociación ilícita y estafa agravada*.

, la Audiencia Nacional ordena* el embargo preventivo de sus bienes hasta alcanzar los 188.722 euros*, "cantidad a la que asciende el montante total de las donaciones recibidas en Acodap".



Me temo que este asqueroso ya no va a tomar escama de calidad telecinquera sino rascado de cal del retrete de su pub mas cercano.


CNI, contactadme para meterle una demanda de incapacitacion y de paso mi semanada, que vais con retraso. Un saludo y felices empericadas.


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Dic 2022)

Estoy contentisimo, ya era hora y lo mejor, que le han embargado los 180.000 de botin que tenia el golfo.

Que me amenace ahora como hizo, a ver si lo entalegan ahora en enero, que ya toca coño.


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Dic 2022)

JDT GOLFO IMPRESENCIA














CELEBRATION


LET´S CELEBRATE


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

El juez Andreu también tiene cuentas en paraísos fiscales
Nov 24, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​ 
Estamos llegando a un punto con el asunto de la corrupción judicial en España que ya empezamos a pensar que no hay ni un solo juez, con el que se encuentre ACODAP en el camino, que no sea agraciado con alguna cuenta en un paraíso fiscal.

Y ahora nos hemos encontrado con que otro juez de la Audiencia Nacional, que además tenía que decidir sobre la recusación que presentamos contra el juez Gadea, está también implicado con cuentas en paraísos fiscales.

Se trata del juez Fernando Andreu Merelles que, tal y como demuestra la denuncia presentada por Alberto Royuela y Juan Martínez Grasa ante la AEAT, es titular de 10 depósitos, de 100.000 euros cada uno, en el Butterfield Bank de Guernsey. O lo que es lo mismo, titular de un millón de euros.

Todos los depósitos a su nombre son de fecha de agosto de 2021 y esto nos lleva a pensar que no es casual que, en cada uno de los asuntos judiciales en los que estamos peleando, nos encontremos con que quienes tienen que decidir sobre esos asuntos, están salpicados de la misma forma.

Esto ya parece absolutamente surrealista, y nos lleva a preguntarnos si existe algún juez de la Audiencia Nacional que esté limpio


Descargar PDF​


----------



## EnergiaLibre (22 Dic 2022)

Que coño ha pasado, por favor resumen.


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

El famosísimo e “intachable” juez Ruz también tiene cuentas en paraísos fiscales
Nov 21, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​ 
El famosísimo e “intachable” juez Ruz también tiene cuentas en paraísos fiscales

Estamos tan enfrascados en investigaciones, búsqueda de información y denuncias que, cuando el otro día dábamos cuenta de los fiscales de la Fiscalía Europea con depósitos en paraísos fiscales, no fuimos conscientes de que uno de los titulares era el famoso juez Pablo Rafael Ruz Gutierrez, muy conocido por haber sido el juez que ordenó encarcelar a Luis Bárcenas en Soto del Real.

Ruz sería titular de 12 depósitos, de 100.000 euros cada uno, en el VP Bank de Liechtenstein. El montante total, como habrán podido comprobar, es de 1.200.000 euros.

No somos abogados defensores del ex tesorero del PP Bárcenas, ni queremos serlo. Pero a lo mejor sería bueno que o él, o su familia tuvieran en cuenta esta importante información sobre el juez encargado de su mediático asunto.

¿Quién juzga al juzgador?

denuncia de Don alberto Royuela Fernandez al Juez Pablo Rafael Ruiz Gutierrez​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

En un acto de venganza personal, Marchena prepara el ingreso en prisión del juez Presencia
Nov 24, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​ 
En mayo del año 2019, ACODAP, la asociación contra la corrupción y en defensa de la acción pública liderada por el juez Fernando Presencia, denunciaba al presidente de la Sala del Tribunal Supremo que en ese momento estaba juzgando la causa del ‘procés’, Manuel Marchena Gómez, por sus vinculaciones mercantiles con una empresa del abogado que se querelló contra Puigdemont, Nicolás González-Cuéllar Serrano.

Según datos del registro mercantil, González-Cuéllar figuraba como socio único de la empresa “Ediciones Jurídicas Castillo de Luna SL”, que se constituyó en el año 2014 coincidiendo con el nombramiento de Manuel Marchena como presidente de la Sala Segunda del Tribunal Supremo, al que se le hizo formar parte de su Consejo Editor y además se utilizaba su nombre como marca de la empresa. En los tres años siguientes (desde el año 2015 al 2017) la mercantil facturó más de 400.000 euros.

Hace unos pocos meses, la asociación del Juez Presencia denunciaba también a 9 de los 16 magistrados de la misma Sala 2ª del Tribunal Supremo por sus presuntas cuentas en paraísos fiscales.

En concreto se trataba de:

Andrés Martínez Arrieta (2.000.000 €) en 8 depósitos de 250.000 € cada uno, ingresados en la entidad ISLE OF MAN BANK en febrero de 2020.

Julián Artemio Sánchez Melgar (1.500.000 €) en 6 depósitos de 250.000 € cada uno, ingresados en la entidad FRICK BANK de LIECHTENSTEIN en octubre de 2019.

Miguel Colmenero Menéndez de Luarca (1.200.000 $) en 12 depósitos de 100.000 $ cada uno, ingresados en la entidad ITAU de SAO PAULO.

Andrés Palomo del Arco (1.200.000 $) en 6 depósitos de 200.000 $ cada uno, ingresados en la entidad BANISTMO de PANAMÁ.

Pablo Llarena Conde (2.000.000 €) en 8 depósitos de 250.000 € cada uno, ingresados en la entidad VP BANK de LIECHTENSTEIN.

Vicente Magro Servet (750.000 €) en 5 depósitos de 150.000 € cada uno, ingresados en el BANQUE DE LUXEMBOURG.

Susana Polo García (1.000.000 $) en 10 depósitos de 100.000 $ cada uno, ingresados en la entidad BLADEX de PANAMÁ.

Carmen Lamela Díaz (1.200.000 €) como titular única en una cuenta de ALLIED IRISH BANK de OP DUBLÍN, figurando como beneficiaria de 6 depósitos de 200.000 € y fechados en agosto de 2018.

Ángel Luis Hurtado Adrián (1.800.000 €) en 4 depósitos de 250.000 € y 8 depósitos de 100.000 €, ingresados en NOVOBANQ de OP VICTORIA-SEYCHELLES.

Fue en ese momento cuando Marchena comenzó a gestar su venganza personal contra el juez Presencia, acusándolo públicamente de ser un calumniador y de utilizar ACODAP como un mero instrumento para estafar a “confiados ciudadanos que creen que el donativo que ofrecen va a ser destinado a la búsqueda de las informaciones o pruebas que demuestren la corrupción de los magistrados de esta Sala”.

El colofón ha sido el auto notificado en la mañana de ayer donde Marchena, lejos de abstenerse, se nombra así mismo como ponente e inadmite a trámite el recurso de casación contra una sentencia que condenaba a Presencia a 34 meses de prisión por supuestos delitos de calumnia y denuncia falsa.








AUTO DE MARCHENA QUE INADMITE CASACION DEL JUEZ PRESENCIA​


----------



## Uritorco (22 Dic 2022)

Vídeo de una hora recién cocinado.


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

Por mucho que se empeñe, el juez Marchena no puede meter en prisión al juez Presencia
Nov 24, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​ 
En este mundo al revés en el que vivimos en España, parece que una mentira repetida mil veces puede llegar a ser verdad. Pero por mucho que se empeñen los farsantes y los medios vendidos que se convierten en altavoces de las farsas, la verdad es solo una y a esta deben atenerse, a pesar de la infinidad de veces que tratan de manipularla.

El juez Manuel Marchena está empeñado en ordenar el ingreso en prisión del juez Fernando Presencia, pero solo tiene un pequeño problema: que el juez Fernando Presencia sigue siendo juez.

Y a quien se atreva a negar esto solo le hacemos una propuesta: que busque la publicación del BOE en la que figure el cese de Fernando Presencia de su categoría de juez. Después, cuando se pasen horas buscándolo y se den cuenta de que no existe esa publicación de cese, se darán cuenta de la gran farsa en la que están participando.

¿Y cuál sería la solución que podría adoptar Marchena y su banda ahora? Forzar la publicación del cese de Fernando Presencia como juez e intentar encarcelarle. Pero aún así, tendrían algún que otro problema ya que, en primer lugar, el estado tendría que abonar los atrasos de todos estos años en los que el juez Presencia, a pesar de seguir con su puesto de juez, ha sido suspendido de empleo y sueldo.

Pero hay más, toda la acusación contra Presencia se derrumbaría porque todas las denuncias presentadas a lo largo de este tiempo las habría hecho un juez que, como todos ustedes ya sabrán, tiene inmunidad legal y está aforado.

Solo le queda una opción a estos desalmados: saltarse todas las leyes a la torera y encarcelar al juez Presencia, a pesar de estar cometiendo una ilegalidad manifiesta.

¿Qué pasaría entonces? Que el juez Presencia sería encarcelado y todos sus carceleros habrían puesto fin a sus carreras porque el asunto no se quedaría ahí ya que, el juez Presencia garantiza que acudiría con este asunto a Europa.


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

El Secretario de Marchena le desautoriza, y deja sin efecto el encarcelamiento del juez Presencia
Nov 25, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​ 
Todo ha sido a raíz de la denuncia publicada esta misma mañana, acerca de que el presidente de la Sala 2ª del Supremo y su familia podrían tener cuentas en paraísos fiscales, por importe de 10 Millones de euros.

RESOLUCION DEL SECRETARIO DE MARCHENA DEJANDO SIN EFECTO LA PRISION DEL JUEZ PRESENCIA​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Dic 2022)

El juez Marchena se encuentra con un grave obstáculo en sus intentos por encarcelar y multar ilegalmente al juez Presencia
Nov 26, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​ 
*El juez Marchena se encuentra con un grave obstáculo en sus intentos por encarcelar y multar ilegalmente al juez Presencia*

Tras la información de la que nos hicimos eco ayer, acerca de las presuntas cuentas del juez Marchena y sus hijos en paraísos fiscales, parece que en el Tribunal Supremo a algunas personas se les ha encendido la bombilla de la prudencia y del intentar hacer las cosas bien.

Como recordarán, en los últimos días había aparecido una información en los habituales medios de comunicación, voceros del régimen de corrupción establecido, en la que se decía que el juez Presencia iba a ser multado con 6.000 euros por parte del Tribunal Supremo, aunque también “olvidaban” contar que podría ser encarcelado.

Esas medidas han quedado temporalmente suspendidas debido a una resolución dictada por el secretario de Marchena, el letrado del Tribunal Supremo Tomás Yubero Martínez. En esta resolución que, curiosamente, nos fue comunicada el viernes día 25 a las dos de la tarde (decimos “curiosamente” porque a media mañana nos habíamos hecho eco de las presuntas cuentas de Marchena y familia) se dice lo siguiente:

“Conforme a lo establecido en los artículo 222, 238 y siguientes de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal dese traslado al Ministerio Fiscal y a las partes personadas del recurso de súplica interpuesto por la representación procesal de DON FERNANDO PRESENCIA CRESPO, contra la Providencia de fecha 7 de noviembre de 2022, a fin de que en el plazo de tres días puedan alegar lo que estimen oportuno”.

Es decir, están suspendiendo temporalmente tanto la multa como el encarcelamiento del juez Fernando Presencia y se da un plazo de 3 días para recibir las alegaciones que la defensa del juez Fernando Presencia estime oportunas.

La cordura se impone momentáneamente en el Tribunal Supremo, ante el, suponemos, monumental cabreo de Marchena. Esperemos que esa cordura y el cumplimiento estricto de la ley se siga imponiendo, ante las evidentes ganas de saltarse todo a la torera por parte de mediáticos magistrados que actúan cada vez más como si fueran políticos.

RESOLUCION DEL SECRETARIO DE MARCHENA DEJANDO SIN EFECTO LA PRISION DEL JUEZ PRESENCIA​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

El juez Presencia denuncia en comisaría a Ferreras, Ana Pastor y varios famosos personajes de la vida pública, política y judicial
Dic 3, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​ 
Dicho y hecho. Acción, reacción. Ante tanta presunta corrupción política, judicial y social de todos los ámbitos como la que vivimos en España, lo más importante es denunciar. Y decimos que es importante porque, cuantas más personas seamos denunciando, más posibilidades hay de que el poder establecido se atemorice y los jueces tengan la valentía suficiente como para perseguir a tanto poderoso denunciado.

Y para muestra un botón: A pesar de la injuriosa campaña mediática que se ha organizado contra él, el juez Fernando Presencia sigue intentando mostrar el camino con el que se puede acabar con uno de los peores cánceres que sufrimos en la vida pública española, y ese no es otro que la denuncia.

Por eso, nuevamente, se ha dirigido a la comisaría de Policía para presentar denuncia contra todos aquellos que, presuntamente, son titulares de cuentas en paraísos fiscales. Y da igual el puesto que ocupen. Da igual que sean jueces, fiscales o conocidos periodistas de las televisiones: la ley está hecha para que sea cumplida por todos. Por ellos también. Estos denunciados deberían ser los primeros en cumplirla:


MARÍA DEL CARMEN CALVO VELASCO
ANTONIO GARCÍA FERRERAS
ANA PASTOR GARCÍA
ADA COLAU BALLANO
PABLO RAFAEL RUZ GUTIÉRREZ
LAURA PELLÓN SUÁREZ DE PUGA
CÁNDIDO CONDE-PUMPIDO TOURÓN
CLARA MARTÍNEZ DE CAREAGA GARCÍA
CÁNDIDO CONDE-PUMPIDO VARELA
JAVIER SOTILLO BUZARRA
JOSÉ JAVIER HUETE NOGUERAS
ADRIÁN ALEMANY SALAFRANCA
IONE BELARRA URTEAGA
GERARDO PISARELLO PRADOS
JUAN ANTONIO LÓPEZ DE URALDE GARMENDIA
ANTONIO GÓMEZ-REINO VARELA
MANUEL MARCHENA GÓMEZ
MANUEL MARCHENA PEREA
SOFÍA MARCHENA PEREA


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

#escandalo #cni #fiscalia
‼Margarita escucha al eco del Bruch.‼​

11 dic 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

#escandalo #cni #fiscalia
‼Zapatero ordena a Margarita el traspaso de cuentas.‼​

11 dic 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

#Zapatero ordena a #MargaritaRobles que los jueces hagan el traspaso inmediato de las cuentas a la banca #Rothschild.

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

La ley española prohíbe a nuestra policía que investigue de oficio a los eurodiputados nacionales implicados en el “Qatargate”
Dic 13, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​ 
*En España es impensable que los aforados sospechosos de corrupción sean investigados de oficio por la policía y detenidos como sin embargo ha ocurrido con los parlamentarios de la UE implicados en el asunto de Qatar.

Por eso, el juez Fernando Presencia plantea la imprescindible reforma de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal, exigiendo que se incluya expresamente la mención de que sea la policía judicial quien tenga que practicar siempre las “primeras diligencias” en todos los asuntos de corrupción que lleguen a su conocimiento, aunque se trate de aforados.

ACODAP*, la asociación contra la corrupción liderada por el juez *Presencia*, lo tiene totalmente claro: _“La culpa de que prolifere tanta corrupción en España la tiene una interpretación interesada de la Sala 2ª del Tribunal Supremo, que está favoreciendo la impunidad de la mayor parte de los delitos cometidos por los cargos públicos. Por ello se aprovechan torticeramente de las evidentes carencias de nuestro ordenamiento jurídico que prohíbe a la policía científica que investigue de oficio los delitos cometidos por los aforados”_.

En la decimonónica Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal (acaba de cumplir la friolera de 140 años de vigencia) no existe la previsión de que sea la policía judicial quien deba investigar los delitos. En 1882 no existía una policía científica -ni se le esperaba- tal y como la conocemos ahora. Para el legislador de entonces, el único capacitado para llevar a cabo las primeras diligencias era el juez de instrucción, que era “la única persona con estudios superiores” que intervenía en el sumario, además del forense, el abogado defensor y el fiscal.

Sin embargo, después de casi siglo y medio de vigencia de nuestra antigua y obsoleta *Ley de Ritos*, las cosas han cambiado mucho. Ahora la investigación científica en el campo criminal está liderada desde luego por la policía judicial, siendo la española una de las mejores del mundo.

Por esa razón, no tiene mucho sentido que el artículo 12 de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal (Lecrim) siga manteniendo, cuando se trata de prevenir las causas contra aforados, que sean los jueces los únicos competentes para practicar las primeras diligencias, que son las imprescindibles para la comprobación del delito y la identificación del delincuente, incluso para ordenar su detención. Los juzgados carecen de los medios personales y materiales para llevar a cabo esas investigaciones preliminares.

Para mayor _inri_, el Tribunal Supremo (TS) ha sentado la doctrina ilegal, seguida también por los Tribunales Superiores de Justicia (TSJs), de que para proceder contra los aforados es necesario antes presentar una querella ante el tribunal especial (o sea, ante ellos mismos), con lo que _de facto_ han quedado suprimidas esas diligencias a prevención que por ley son competencia exclusiva de la jurisdicción ordinaria.

Este desaguisado cobra sentido cuando se añade que tanto los magistrados del TS como de los TSJs son también aforados! Por eso “Apañar” y/o “afinar” las cosas les sale regalado.

Ante este grave trance, es imprescindiblemente necesario que el legislador acometa con urgencia la reforma del mencionado precepto, obligando a los jueces de instrucción a que oficien a la policía judicial para que, con un criterio verdaderamente científico y con las debidas garantías, se practiquen esas primeras diligencias, especialmente cuando se trate de aforados.

Esta reforma resulta ahora ineludible, sobre todo desde que es de absoluta y plena aplicación la Directiva EU 1937/2019, de protección de los denunciantes de infracciones del Derecho de la Unión, que prohíbe las represalias contra todos los denunciantes de corrupción.

A tal efecto, la asociación liderada por el juez *Presencia* plantea la reforma de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal (Lecrim) para que se incluya en su artículo 13 los siguientes párrafos citados previamente esto es que “las primeras diligencias se practicarán siempre por la policía judicial, bien de oficio o por orden de la autoridad competente” y que “el juzgado de instrucción, en los asuntos de que conozca, ordenará siempre la práctica de las primeras diligencias cuando la policía judicial no hubiera actuado ya de oficio”.

Según esta propuesta, el texto final de los artículos 12 y 13 de la Lecrim quedaría como sigue:

*Artículo 12.*

Sin embargo de lo dispuesto en el art. anterior, la jurisdicción ordinaria será siempre competente para prevenir las causas por delitos que cometan los aforados *cuando no hubiera actuado ya de oficio la policía judicial*.

Esta competencia se limitará a instruir las primeras diligencias *que se practiquen en los términos establecidos en el artículo siguiente,* concluidas las cuales la jurisdicción ordinaria remitirá las actuaciones al Juez o Tribunal que deba conocer de la causa con arreglo a las Leyes, y pondrá a su disposición a los detenidos y los efectos ocupados.

La jurisdicción ordinaria cesará en las primeras diligencias tan luego como conste que la especial competente instruye causa sobre el mismo delito.

Los autos de inhibición de esta clase que pronuncien los Jueces instructores de la jurisdicción ordinaria son apelables ante la respectiva Audiencia.

Entre tanto que se sustancia y decide el recurso de apelación, se cumplirá lo dispuesto en el artículo 22, párrafo segundo, a cuyo efecto y para la sustanciación del recurso se remitirá el correspondiente testimonio.

Artículo 13.

*Las primeras diligencias se practicarán siempre por la policía judicial, bien de oficio o por orden de la autoridad competente.*

*El juzgado de instrucción, en los asuntos de que conozca, ordenará siempre la práctica de las primeras diligencias cuando la policía judicial no hubiera actuado ya de oficio.*

Se consideran como primeras diligencias la de consignar las pruebas del delito que puedan desaparecer, la de recoger y poner en custodia cuanto conduzca a su comprobación y a la identificación del delincuente, la de detener, en su caso, a los presuntos responsables del delito, y la de proteger a los ofendidos o perjudicados por el mismo, a sus familiares o a otras personas, pudiendo acordarse a tal efecto las medidas cautelares a las que se refiere el artículo 544 bis o la orden de protección prevista en el artículo 544 ter de esta ley.


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

#escandalo #cni #fiscalia
‼TERCER ANIVERSARIO de la entrada en 
vigor de la Directiva europea UE 2019/1937.‼​

13 dic 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

TERCER ANIVERSARIO de la entrada en pleno vigor de la Directiva europea UE 2019/1937, desarrollada para proteger a los denunciantes de CORRUPCIÓN.

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

El Colegio de Procuradores de Madrid también está salpicado por la corrupción
Dic 14, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​ 

Esto es un no parar, y ya empezamos a preguntarnos si puede existir en España algún órgano relacionado con la política y la justicia que no esté salpicado, de una u otra forma, por la corrupción.

Y es que en ACODAP, la asociación que preside el juez Fernando Presencia, hemos descubierto que el Colegio de Procuradores de Madrid también está salpicado por la corrupción y por las cuentas en paraísos fiscales.

Concretamente, tanto el decano anterior del Colegio, *Gabriel de Diego Quevedo*, como su antecesor, Antonio María Alvarez-Buylla y Ballesteros, y quien ha sido puesto por su padre (el presidente de la Sala 2ª del Tribunal Supremo, *Manuel Marchena Gómez*) como abogado del Colegio de Procuradores de Madrid (su hijo *Manuel Marchena Perea*) serían titulares de cuentas en paraísos fiscales.

*De Diego Quevedo* sería titular de cuentas en el Allied Kirish Bank de Dublín por un montante total de 2.100.000 euros.

En el caso de *Álvarez-Buylla*, su antecesor en el cargo, sería titular de varias cuentas por un montante total de 2.000.000 de euros en el ITAU de Sao Paulo, en Brasil.

Y *Manuel y Sofia Marchena Perea *(hijos del presidente de la Sala 2ª del Tribunal Supremo, *Manuel Marchena Gómez*) sería titular de 50 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno, lo que hace un montante de DOS MILLÓNES QUINIENTOS MIL EUROS, en el BGL de Luxemburgo cada uno

Como podrán ver aquí parece que no se salva nadie, y en cualquier estamento sobre el que investiguemos existen garbanzos negros. Una auténtica locura.


​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

#escandalo #cni #fiscalia
‼Ley Orgánica de Protección a Denunciantes de Corrupción.‼​

14 dic 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## workforfood (23 Dic 2022)

La corrupción es obvia y el topo que tienen los Royuela debe ser algo muy gordo. Lo de los procuradores es obvio es una figura totalmente inútil y anacrónica y ahí están con sus aranceles. 

Pero mira qué casualidad.


> y quien ha sido puesto por su padre (el presidente de la Sala 2ª del Tribunal Supremo, *Manuel Marchena Gómez*) como abogado del Colegio de Procuradores de Madrid (su hijo *Manuel Marchena Perea*)



O sea el hijo del presidente del tribunal supremo coloca a su hijo muy bien en el colegio de procuradores en un cargo totalmente inútil pero que tendrá un sueldazo impresionante.

Esto es como lo del Rey qué gran persona paró el golpe de Tejero y es un corrupto total exiliado en Emiratos Árabes Unidos.

Vi ayer el vídeo del Juez Presencia muy interesante y explica un poco como va todo y sobre todo explicó quiénes eran esas dos hermanas pues eran sus hijas que la guardia civil las puso como hermanas y son sus hijas menores. Echarle un vistazo que todo lo que cuenta en el vídeo es brutal.



La campanada en la televisión griega caso Qatargate.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Dic 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> La corrupción es obvia y el topo que tienen los Royuela debe ser algo muy gordo. Lo de los procuradores es obvio es una figura totalmente inútil y anacrónica y ahí están con sus aranceles.
> 
> Pero mira qué casualidad.
> 
> ...





Pero tu te crees algo de ese querulante enfermo mental que ni paga el alquiler de la sede social de cacadap habiendo recibido 188.000 euros para ello entre otras cosas o que se niega a facilitarme las hojas de reclamaciones?

Y todo el dinero que ha despilfarrado de donaciones en mercadona, veterinarios, opticas, Amazon ( y perica no porque eso se paga en metalico), tambien se lo ha inventado la guardia civil?

Venga por favor, que este tio es el clasico yonky que "ha perdido el autobus para Zamora y necesita quedarse en una pension y que le des 5 euros" que tantas veces hemos visto en nuestras vidas.

Este tio esque es propio de un doctorado en trastorno paranoide y megalomania ( todo es una conspiracion contra el, el va a salvar el mundo, todos son corruptos pero el, biprevaricador, es el salvador del universo)

Este es otro zelensky farlopensly que se mete dos clenchas y alucina con lo de arriba, el anterior con un ejercito de risa va a poder contra el ruso y este, un demente delincuente, va a salvar la Justicia ( llevandoselo crudo, dejando impagos, etc)

Este hdp ha hundido el caso Royuela y lamento decir, que se lo tienen merecido los Royuela por confiar en semejante parodia de ser humano.

Al fin y al cabo este tipejo es un juez izquierdoso hijo de otro izquierdoso antifranquista asqueroso que el Franquismo mando al destierro, asi que de familia le viene la corrupcion a este indeseable y como el se jacta de ser, ¿ que podia salir mal?


----------



## workforfood (23 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pero tu te crees algo de ese querulante enfermo mental que ni paga el alquiler de la sede social de cacadap habiendo recibido 188.000 euros para ello entre otras cosas o que se niega a facilitarme las hojas de reclamaciones?
> 
> Y todo el dinero que ha despilfarrado de donaciones en mercadona, veterinarios, opticas, Amazon ( y perica no porque eso se paga en metalico), tambien se lo ha inventado la guardia civil?
> 
> Venga por favor, que este tio es el clasico yonky que "ha perdido el autobus para Zamora y necesita quedarse en una pension y que le des 5 euros" que tantas veces hemos visto en nuestras vidas.



Estamos hablando de la corrupción en el estado Español de jueces y políticos de millones de € y tú hablas de pagos en el Mercadona. Mira está saliendo la asociación hasta en la televisión griega y aquí está todo tapado. Y explica como la guardia civil cambia los apellidos de las hijas de Presencia para pasarlas como hermanas suyas. Es que parece que solo apareces por el post para hablar de tu libro y tus quejas contra la asociación cuando aquí se habla de cosas como el hijo de Marchena está puesto a dedo en el colegio de procuradores, nepotismo en grado máximo de esta gentuza.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Dic 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Estamos hablando de la corrupción en el estado Español de jueces y políticos de millones de € y tú hablas de pagos en el Mercadona. Mira está saliendo la asociación hasta en la televisión griega y aquí está todo tapado. Y explica como la guardia civil cambia los apellidos de las hijas de Presencia para pasarlas como hermanas suyas. Es que parece que solo apareces por el post para hablar de tu libro y tus quejas contra la asociación cuando aquí se habla de cosas como el hijo de Marchena está puesto a dedo en el colegio de procuradores, nepotismo en grado máximo de esta gentuza.




Sabes que significa demagogia? Pues precisamente lo que aprovecha ese vividor. Que el Estado español del 78 es lo peor en miles de años? ¿ Alguien lo duda acaso? Tiene que venir un pedigueño a contaros cobrando lo que sabemos todos?

Por cierto, el golpe del 23F lo hizo el corinas para presentarse como salvapatrias y el cabeza turco fue Tejero, en dos post tuyos mas arriba pone lo contrario.

Ahora resulta que si la gc se ha equivocado ( que no lo se) en esas dos hermanas, el resto del fraude que ha perpetrado es mentira?

Si tiene 188.800e de donaciones? Por que no paga el puto alquiler? Por que no facilita las hojas de reclamaciones? Por que me amenaza y silencia en su puta pagina?

Mas trolas, mendigaba que necesitaba 100.000 euros para demandar a toda la cupula judicial española y resulta que ya tenia casi el doble.

Pero es que me da puto asco ese hdp cantamañas nariz inquieta que hasta sus propios socios, el Majarazal le llamaba " drogao"

Por que es un chorizo y si digo que ojala le den bien por el bullate en la trena seria un delito de mucho amor? Solo pregunto.


edito: otra contradiccion. Si ha hecho transferencias no a sus "inexistentes" hermanas, sino a sus hijas menores que el tutela, eso es todavia mas fraudulento. TOMA YAAAA, otro argumento tumbado. Las transferencias estan ahi, ahora resulta que solo "son reales" los papeles estos del Monopoly que presentan estos dementes pero transferencias reales con numeros que expone la GC a sus hijas "son falsas", JAJAJAJAJAA


JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## workforfood (23 Dic 2022)

Entiende un poco que esto va del expediente Royuela no de los problemas tuyos con el juez Presencia. Va de corrupción judicial y política del estado Español la gente dona voluntaria, no les viene Hacienda a que donen. Cada uno da o no lo que quiere. A ver si nos centramos en el expediente Royuela. y en toda la gente que está denunciando el caso como Álvaro Arteaga. Que el caso está superinteresante.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Dic 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Entiende un poco que esto va del expediente Royuela no de los problemas tuyos con el juez Presencia. Va de corrupción judicial y política del estado Español la gente dona voluntaria, no les viene Hacienda a que donen. Cada uno da o no lo que quiere. A ver si nos centramos en el expediente Royuela. y en toda la gente que está denunciando el caso como Álvaro Arteaga. Que el caso está superinteresante.




El caso era interesante hasta que este jeta se metio, empezo a disparar a todos los jueces sin venir a cuento y ha logrado que esten los royuela ya casi presos. Por tarado.


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

#escandalo #cni #fiscalia
‼Protección Alertadores.‼​

15 dic 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## workforfood (23 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> El caso era interesante hasta que este jeta se metio, empezo a disparar a todos los jueces sin venir a cuento y ha logrado que esten los royuela ya casi presos. Por tarado.



Los jueces y familiares como los de la Audiencia de Barcelona ya los denunció los Royuela, bastante interesante todo el tema entre hacienda y como lo taparon. Se han interpuesto en estos útimos meses decenas de demandas por los Royuela el Grasa y Álvaro Arteaga y por el juez Presencia, más que en todos los años anteriores, veremos como va todo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Dic 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Los jueces y familiares como los de la Audiencia de Barcelona ya los denunció los Royuela, bastante interesante todo el tema entre hacienda y como lo taparon. Se han interpuesto en estos útimos meses decenas de demandas por los Royuela el Grasa y Álvaro Arteaga y por el juez Presencia, más que en todos los años anteriores, veremos como va todo.




Pues va a acabar como sabemos todos. Los Royuela entalegados y arruinados por las indemizaciones por injurias y calumnias y los masones haciendo el trenecito en su logia como habituan.


el juez quizas en el psiquiatrico o como mejor les convenga 

Alguien lo dudaba?

Hay que ser muy tonto para poner querellas ante los mismos corruptos, solo un demente que se lucra de esto podria plantearlo.


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

“Qatargate”: Aquí puede consultar las cuentas en paraísos fiscales de los principales implicados
Dic 16, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

*Las cuentas han sido denunciadas ante la Fiscalía Europea, y puestas a disposición en el Buzón de denuncias de ACODAP, por el investigador Alberto Royuela y el periodista Juan Martínez Grasa.*

La vida política de Bruselas se ha visto sobresaltada en los últimos días por una presunta trama de sobornos en el Parlamento Europeo vinculada a Catar y Marruecos, cuyos principales protagonistas han pasado del anonimato público a las portadas de los medios de comunicación en toda Europa.

1. *Eva Kaili*: Antigua presentadora de televisión, eurodiputada socialdemócrata griega y una de las vicepresidentas del Parlamento Europeo hasta que se le ha retirado ese cargo a raíz del escándalo, de 44 años, es el nombre más relevante de la trama corrupta.

En diciembre de 2019 recibió dos ingresos por un importe total de 20.000.000 $ en el BLADEX OF PANAMA, de los que a día de hoy le quedaría un saldo de 9.216.234 dólares.

2. *Alexandros Kaili*: Es el padre de Kaili, a quien la policía detuvo cuando salía de un hotel de Bruselas con bolsas de dinero en efectivo.

En enero de 2020 recibió dos ingresos por un importe total de 4.000.000 $ en el BLADEX OF PANAMA, de los que a día de hoy le quedaría un saldo de 1.688.095 dólares.

3. *María Ignatiadou*: Es la madre de Kailí.

En enero de 2020 recibió dos ingresos por un importe total de 4.000.000 $ en el BLADEX OF PANAMA, de los que a día de hoy le quedaría un saldo de 1.845.300 dólares.

4. *Pier Antonio Panzeri*: Exdiputado europeo (ejerció entre 2004 y 2019), antiguo líder sindical y fundador de la ONG Fight Impunity (Lucha contra la impunidad), este socialdemócrata italiano, de 67 años, sería el protagonista central del esquema de sobornos. La policía belga encontró en su domicilio 700.000 euros en metálico.

En mayo de 2021 recibió dos ingresos por un importe total de 8.000.000 $ en el BLADEX OF PANAMA, de los que a día de hoy le quedaría un saldo de 3.814.907 dólares.

5. *Maria Colleoni* y *Silvia Panzeri*: La esposa y la hija de Panzeri han sido detenidas en Italia a petición de la Justicia belga, que a partir de escuchas telefónicas considera que ayudaban al político en sus actividades ilícitas.

La primera, en mayo de 2021 recibió dos ingresos por un importe total de 6.000.000 $ en el BLADEX OF PANAMA, de los que a día de hoy le quedaría un saldo de 2.810.254 dólares.

La segunda, en mayo de 2021 recibió dos ingresos por un importe total de 6.000.000 $ en el BLADEX OF PANAMA, de los que a día de hoy le quedaría un saldo de 2.644.254 dólares.

6. *Luca Visentini*: Secretario general de la Confederación Europea de Sindicatos (CES), Visenti, de 53 años, se encuentra imputado por la trama corrupta y en libertad condicional. Muy crítico con Qatar hace una década cuando denunciaba que allí se reducía a los trabajadores a la “esclavitud”, sus posturas fueron evolucionando con los años hacia posiciones mucho más amables.

En septiembre de 2021 recibió dos ingresos por un importe total de 8.000.000 $ en el BLADEX OF PANAMA, de los que a día de hoy le quedaría un saldo de 2.922.704 dólares.

7. *Marc Tarabella*: Europarlamentario desde 2009, este socialdemócrata belga, de 59 años, ha sido suspendido tanto de su partido en Bélgica como del grupo socialista en la Eurocámara ante las sospechas de que formaba parte de la organización corrupta después de que la policía registrara su despacho en el Parlamento Europeo y su vivienda.

Tarabella, que es vicepresidente de la Delegación del Parlamento Europeo para las Relaciones con la Península Arábiga (DARP), asegura que nunca recibió “ningún regalo de Qatar” y que, de haberlo hecho, lo habría denunciado, pero el novio de Kaili le ha señalado en su confesión como uno de los implicados en la trama.

En octubre de 2021 recibió dos ingresos por un importe total de 10.000.000 $ en el BLADEX OF PANAMA, de los que a día de hoy le quedaría un saldo de 4.247.286 dólares.


​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

#escandalo #cni #fiscalia
Borrell entra en Qatar.‼​

16 dic 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

Juez Fernando Presencia: Próximo director de la Agencia Nacional Antifraude
Dic 20, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​
Sabemos que el titular con el que encabezamos esta nota de prensa puede resultar muy sorprendente para todos los seguidores y colaboradores de ACODAP, si tenemos en cuenta el enfrentamiento abierto que mantiene nuestro presidente, el juez Fernando Presencia, contra la corrupción política y judicial que está ya institucionalizada en España desde hace mucho tiempo.

Pero si lo piensan fríamente, ante la inacción de los poderes públicos, ACODAP está manteniendo una lucha real contra el fraude y la corrupción, y parece que ningún otro organismo a nivel nacional quiere involucrarse en ello, sobre todo a nivel estatal.

Y con toda la información que estamos recibiendo procedente de la Unión Europea con el famoso Catargate, parece que tampoco debemos tener demasiadas esperanzas en nuestros socios comunitarios.

Mucho más si tenemos en cuenta que personajes como Josep Borrell, o magistrados relacionados con la Fiscalía Europea, como Pablo Rafael Ruz Gutiérrez o Laura Pellón Suárez de Puga, son también titulares de cuentas en paraísos fiscales, tal y como podrán comprobar en las denuncias que se adjuntan.

Por eso no es nada descabellado decir que el juez Fernando Presencia debería ser el próximo director de la Agencia Nacional Antifraude, ¿no creen?

DENUNCIA ANTE FISCALIA EUROPEA-1_firmado​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

#escandalo #cni #fiscalia
️‼TV Open Grecia se hace exp de la denuncia de ACODAP. 
Traducción al español en la descripción.‼​

21 dic 2022

*ACODAP NOTICIAS*

TV Open Grecia:
Traducción al español: 

Hace días Miltos Sakellaris y su equipo hablaron con fuentes del grupo de investigadores activistas españoles: ACODAP, que habían colgado documentos en internet, en los días previos, según los cuales Eva Kaili y miembros de la familia recibían millones directamente del Estado de Qatar.

Esto fue negado por: Michalis Dimitrakopoulos, el abogado de la familia.

Sin embargo, veamos ahora lo que dijeron fuentes de la Asociación contra la Corrupción en Defensa de la Acción Pública (ACODAP) hace unos días.

En particular nos dijeron ellos (ACODAP) que hay evidencias que fortalecen la posición contra las personas investigadas.

Estas fueron las primeras palabras de los ejecutivos de la organización anticorrupción (ACODAP) que trabajan en este caso específico.
Sin embargo, por el momento no podemos dar más información a los medios pues en momento estamos en proceso de preparación de las pruebas, que según fuentes abiertas ya fueron presentadas ayer ante la fiscalía de su país.

Y ahora se está considerando a ver qué harán en los próximos días. Es decir, cómo se moverán o si trasladarán los datos concretos al Parlamento Europeo, algo que se estima.

Pero cómo lo harán no se ha sabido, al menos por el momento.

✔Modos de ayudar:
– IBAN: ES53 2103 7201 3700 3001 9623 (UNICAJA)
– PAYPAL: https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/acoda...
– TEAMING: https://www.teaming.net/acodap

#YoSoyDeAcodap #yoapoyoaACODAP #acodap #denuncias #buzondedenuncias #audiencianacional #buzonexternodelcgpj #cgpj #cni #dacionenpago #denuncia #corrupcion #detencion #fernandopresencia #escandalo #fiscal #fiscalia #juez #juicio #juzgado #justiciaespañola #justiciaespaña #jueces #juecescorruptos #corrupcionjudicial


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

HOY SE ESTÁN ACOMETIENDO GRAVES REPRESALIAS CONTRA ACODAP!!!
Dic 21, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP






*​ 

PRESS RELEASE. ACODAP NEWS
Spanish branch of “Qatargate”
ACODAP, the Spanish anti-corruption association chaired by Judge Fernando Presencia, denounces relevant figures before the European Public Prosecutor’s Office for alleged ownership of large amounts of opaque money deposited in various banks in countries considered “tax havens”. Among them are people from the Spanish plot located in European organizations.
The response has been immediate. Some Spanish media, subject to the corrupt system, have published serious defamations that are part of the reprisals undertaken by Judge Gadea (a character also denounced along with her husband on previous dates) against ACODAP and its president. They are gross slander that seeks to delegitimize such serious complaints. They do not respect what the EU Directive 2019/1937 orders.
Gadea has been acting as a judge and party against ACODAP for some time as revenge, after discovering and denouncing the aforementioned association its matrimonial and financial dealings in Las Vegas, Nevada, USA.
This is the list of those reported to the European Public Prosecutor’s Office:
Ramificación española del “Qatargate”
ACODAP, la asociación española de lucha contra la corrupción presidida por el juez Fernando Presencia, denuncia ante la Fiscalía Europea a relevantes personajes por supuesta titularidad de grandes cantidades de dinero opaco depositado en diversos bancos de países considerados “paraísos fiscales”. Entre ellos se encuentra gente de la trama española situados en organismos europeos.
La respuesta ha sido inmediata. Algunos medios de comunicación españoles, sometidos al sistema corrupto, han publicado graves difamaciones que forman parte de las represalias emprendidas por el juez Gadea ( personaje igualmente denunciado junto a su marido en fechas anteriores) contra ACODAP y su presidente. Son burdas calumnias que pretenden deslegitimar tan graves denuncias. No respetan lo que ordena la Directiva UE 2019/1937.
Gadea lleva tiempo actuando como juez y parte contra ACODAP como venganza, tras descubrir y denunciar la citada asociación sus tejemanejes matrimoniales y financieros en Las Vegas, Nevada, EE.UU.
Este es el listado de los denunciados ante la Fiscalía Europea:
1.- EVA KAILI.
2.- ALEXANDROS KAILI, padre de Eva Kaili.
3.- MARÍA IGNATIADOU, madre de Kaili.
4.- PIER ANTONIO PANZERI: Exdiputado europeo.
5 y 6.- MARIA COLLEONI Y SILVIA PANZERI, esposa y la hija de Panzeri
7.- LUCA VISENTINI.
8.- MARC TARABELLA, europarlamentario.
9.- PABLO RAFAEL RUZ GUTIÉRREZ, fiscal Europeo Delegado
10.- LAURA PELLÓN SUÁREZ DE PUGA, fiscal destinada en la Fiscalía Europea.
11.- JOSÉ DE LA MATA AMAYA.
12.- ELISABET CASTELLÓ FONTOVA, situada enEUROJUST.
13.- LUIS DE GUINDOS JURADO, vicepresidente del BCE.


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Dic 2022)

“El juez Gadea podría sufrir una psicopatía no diagnosticada” según denuncia ACODAP
Dic 22, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​
“El juez Gadea podría sufrir una psicopatía no diagnosticada” según denuncia ACODAP

Mediante un escrito dirigido al CGPJ la conocida asociación formula denuncia pidiendo que se declare “la jubilación anticipada de Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés ante los signos evidentes de un comportamiento que podría calificarse de una psicopatía aún no diagnosticada. No hace falta ser psiquiatra para advertir que sus manías, actitudes y maneras evidencian un comportamiento anormal.”

ACODAP, la Asociación contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública liderada por el ex juez decano de Talavera de la Reina, Fernando Presencia, ha presentado un escrito dirigido al Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ) en el que pide la activación del Protocolo de actuación frente a todas las formas de acoso y violencia en la Carrera Judicial contra el juez Elías Gadea Francés, para el que ACODAP pide además que se declare su jubilación anticipada. La petición se basa en la fundada sospecha de que Gadea podría sufrir “una incapacidad para el ejercicio de sus funciones jurisdiccionales ante los signos evidentes de lo que parece que se trata de una psicopatía aún no diagnosticada, a la vista del contenido de sus propias resoluciones”, aclara el escrito.

El escrito dirigido al CGPJ, máximo órgano de gobierno de los jueces, termina solicitando la aplicación del Protocolo de actuación frente a todas las formas de acoso y violencia en la Carrera Judicial (aprobado por el Acuerdo de la Comisión Permanente del Consejo General del Poder Judicial de 28 de enero de 2016), y que se declare la jubilación anticipada de Elías Gadea Francés, porque – según ACODAP– podría estar sufriendo “una incapacidad para el ejercicio de sus funciones judiciales ante los signos evidentes de lo que parece que se trata de una psicopatía aún no diagnosticada, a la vista del contenido de sus propias resoluciones”.


----------



## Al Towers (23 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pues va a acabar como sabemos todos. Los Royuela entalegados y arruinados por las indemizaciones por injurias y calumnias y los masones haciendo el trenecito en su logia como habituan.
> 
> 
> el juez quizas en el psiquiatrico o como mejor les convenga
> ...



Pero si los Royuela llevan años pidiendo que se judicializase su expediente ...
No confías en el Sistema y sí en sus jueces y tribunales??
Otro Q para distraer, entretener y que nada cambie mientras tanto


----------



## Al Towers (23 Dic 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Está interesante el asunto, Acodap se está dando a conocer fuera con el asunto del Qatargate les ha salido una carambola con el Qatargate para salir fuera del estado Español y exponer las famosas C/C de los implicados en el Qatargate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está bien querer ver cosas como nos pasó a algunos con las historias de Trump y de Q y su lucha por "salvar a la humanidad" ... 
Pero la realidad es muy distinta. Por resumirlo brevemente y a modo de reflexión: 
1- El mangoneo del poder judicial por parte del gobierno de turno lleva existiendo desde hace décadas (siendo visible además para todos)
2- El verdadero "golpe de estado" y del que no te hablan no lo dan ni el Perr0 de Sánchez ni sus compinches "socialcomunistas" sino las instituciones, estados y poderes extranjeros que dirigen y tutelan nuestra política (y finanzas) como poco desde la Transición 
Lo demás es distraer la atención de lo relevante


----------



## Bloperas (23 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Sabes que significa demagogia? Pues precisamente lo que aprovecha ese vividor. Que el Estado español del 78 es lo peor en miles de años? ¿ Alguien lo duda acaso? Tiene que venir un pedigueño a contaros cobrando lo que sabemos todos?
> 
> Por cierto, el golpe del 23F lo hizo el corinas para presentarse como salvapatrias y el cabeza turco fue Tejero, en dos post tuyos mas arriba pone lo contrario.
> 
> ...



Venga, que se te ve el plumero desde Saturno. Descansa y ataca al objetivo correcto, que cantas mucho.

Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Al Towers (23 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Soy falangista y este regimen mason traidor es lo peor de la historia de España, pero ese oportunista megalomano, querulante y farloperro es una de las peores basuras que me he echado a la cara y encima oso amenazarme en un directo.
> 
> Me toca los webos de nuevo y mi familia de medicos de los que ha osado ningunear y burlarse y quedarse la pasta le metemos una demanda de incapacitacion y esa, no la va a superar con la lista de jueces y fiscales que aun lo odian mas que yo y por fin, acaba donde tiene que estar: EN EL PSIQUIATRICO
> 
> ...



Pero tú crees en el ER??


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Dic 2022)

Al Towers dijo:


> Pero tú crees en el ER??




Cada dia menos. Lo que si creo que es jueces no se salva ni uno en este pais. Yo mismo he sido tangado por varios


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Dic 2022)

Bloperas dijo:


> Venga, que se te ve el plumero desde Saturno. Descansa y ataca al objetivo correcto, que cantas mucho.
> 
> Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk




a que canto payaso? a que no me tanga un juez estafador, vividor, colgao y yonky y he sido el primero en internet en destapar lo que era, un estafador enfermo mental?

venga, a mamarla a la sauna.


----------



## Al Towers (23 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Cada dia menos. Lo que si creo que es jueces no se salva ni uno en este pais. Yo mismo he sido tangado por varios



Desde luego, que no haya ni un juez condenado ni tan siquiera acusado formalmente por según qué delitos graves ya te lo dice todo ... 
Pero es que en esto se parte de una realidad palpable y nefasta para decorarla y construir una historia ajustable a cada momento a lo que se les ocurre para tener su relato fantástico


----------



## Bloperas (23 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> a que canto payaso? a que no me tanga un juez estafador, vividor, colgao y yonky y he sido el primero en internet en destapar lo que era, un estafador enfermo mental?
> 
> venga, a mamarla a la sauna.



Con el insulto no mejoras. La verdad. Tú mismo te desacreditas...

Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Uritorco (23 Dic 2022)

La mani del día 17.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Dic 2022)

Bloperas dijo:


> Con el insulto no mejoras. La verdad. Tú mismo te desacreditas...
> 
> Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk



A mamarla, abre la cuenta online y pagale tu semanada al corrupto Impresencia, tu y tus semejantes. 

No se desacreditó tu idolo al negar que me conociese y amenazarme en directo?

si es que sois pateticos. Venga que en unas semanas ya se acaba el circo con el ingreso en prision de ese demente.


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Dic 2022)

El juez Gadea procesa a dos niñas de 3 y 7 años como supuestas cabecillas de una “peligrosa” organización criminal
Dic 22, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

*Se trata de dos de las hijas del juez Fernando Presencia, de 3 y 7 años de edad, a quienes Gadea considera como cabecillas responsables de una “grave y peligrosa organización criminal”, según resulta del auto hecho público ayer, donde se les cita para recibirles declaración cambiando el segundo apellido de las dos para hacerlas pasar por hermanas del decano de Talavera, cuando Presencia solo tiene una hermana. La otra supuesta hermana que también ha sido citada para declarar simplemente no existe.

A la vista de la gravedad de estos hechos, la conocida asociación ha formulado la correspondiente queja dirigida al CGPJ pidiendo que se declare “la jubilación anticipada de Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés ante los signos evidentes de un comportamiento que podría calificarse de una psicopatía aún no diagnosticada. No hace falta ser psiquiatra para advertir que sus manías, actitudes y maneras evidencian un comportamiento anormal.”

ACODAP*, la Asociación contra la Corrupción y en Defensa de la Acción Pública liderada por el ex juez decano de Talavera de la Reina, *Fernando Presencia*, ha presentado un escrito dirigido al Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ) en el que pide la activación del _Protocolo de actuación frente a todas las formas de acoso y violencia en la Carrera Judicial_contra el juez* Elías Gadea Francés*, para el que *ACODAP* pide además que se declare su jubilación anticipada. La petición se basa en la fundada sospecha de que *Gadea* podría sufrir _“una incapacidad para el ejercicio de sus funciones jurisdiccionales ante los signos evidentes de lo que parece que se trata de una psicopatía aún no diagnosticada, a la vista del contenido de sus propias resoluciones”_, aclara el escrito.
El escrito dirigido al CGPJ, máximo órgano de gobierno de los jueces, termina solicitando la aplicación del *Protocolo de actuación frente a todas las formas de* *acoso y violencia en la Carrera Judicial *(aprobado por el Acuerdo de la Comisión Permanente del Consejo General del Poder Judicial de 28 de enero de 2016), y que se declare la jubilación anticipada de *Elías Gadea Francés*, porque – según ACODAP– podría estar _sufriendo “una incapacidad para el ejercicio de sus funciones judiciales ante los signos evidentes de lo que parece que se trata de una psicopatía aún no diagnosticada, a la vista del contenido de sus propias resoluciones”._


----------



## Uritorco (28 Dic 2022)

Vídeo de hoy. Lista de youtubers que iban a ser sobornados, nuestro amigo Farrerons entre ellos. Parece que la operación no cuajó, y finalmente nadie cobró.


----------



## Uritorco (28 Dic 2022)

El segundo vídeo de hoy.


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Vídeo de hoy. Lista de youtubers que iban a ser sobornados, nuestro amigo Farrerons entre ellos. Parece que la operación no cuajó, y finalmente nadie cobró.




Pero no acusaron a gente como al Arconte de cobrar 50.000e?

Ahora resulta que "iban a serlo pero no fueron"? ( no he visto el video)
es asi?

Si es asi, esto es ridiculo. No mire, yo iba a tirar la bomba atomica casera hecha por mi en un maletin pero no se ni cambiarle las pilas a mi linterna...

pero que broma es esta?

Iba a pegarle un tiro a mi vecino pero no tengo ni licencia de armas, ni armas ilegales ni un tirachinas.

Mas acusaciones falsas de tiro la piedra y escondo la mano? ( no he visto el video, solo pregunto)


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Dic 2022)

!!ATENCIÓN!!! Gadea estaría recibiendo órdenes de Marchena en sus represalias contra el juez Presencia.
Dic 28, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

Gadea ejecuta las cautelares arbitrarias y criminales anunciadas en su auto siguiendo ordenes del Juez Marchena.

Desde la tarde de ayer la cuenta bancaria de ACODAP ha sido bloqueada por orden de Gadea. Además recordar que también ordenó el bloqueo de las cuentas de las dos menores de 3 y 7 años hijas del juez Fernando Presencia. Pero no todo queda aquí, el juez Gadea ordenó el bloqueo de la cuenta de la abuela de las niñas, nonagenaria, madre del juez Presencia que no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con ACODAP, solo que el juez Presencia estaba de autorizado como cualquier madre tiene a un hijo.

Por otro lado el juez Gadea va más allá e incluso ordena investigar a los colaboradores de ACODAP, los cuales han ejercido su trabajo tal cual indican los estatutos de la asociación.

A todo esto, añadir que todo lo está cometiendo de forma ilegal ya que Gadea está denunciado y está actuando como juez y parte.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Vídeo de hoy. Lista de youtubers que iban a ser sobornados, nuestro amigo Farrerons entre ellos. Parece que la operación no cuajó, y finalmente nadie cobró.



Anda, mira que cosas pasan.


----------



## CesareLombroso (29 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Anda, mira que cosas pasan.




el de abogados contra la corrupcion de la lista es el gayer ese de abogados contra la demagogia?
al resto de la lista solo conozco al Diestro y al Rosillo, los otros es la 1 vez que los oigo.


----------



## workforfood (29 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Hay que ser muy tonto para poner querellas ante los mismos corruptos, solo un demente que se lucra de esto podria plantearlo.



En eso te doy la razón es imposible ganar al que tiene la sartén por el mango. Los jueces son muy corporativistas su modo de acceso a la carrera es una humillación 300 temas de memoria literal y prácticamente la mayoría son casi analfabetos. El Presencia es o ha sido juez y por mucho que este dice que no lo publicaron el BOE su cese, todos los jueces su argumentación se la pasan por los huevos igual que la directiva Europea contra la corrupción. Eso lo sabe todo el mundo, pero vamos Presencia en cualquier momento le pasa la policía por su casa para trasladarle a prisión. Respeto a esta gente porque muy poca gente tiene huevos para meterse contra la corrupción en grande empezando por la mafia judicial.


----------



## workforfood (29 Dic 2022)

Cuando caiga Presencia, los Royuela y Grasa van detrás.
Fallos que veo y muy gordos para gente que se supone está entrenada en la corrupción española.

Primero residen y emiten en España como si nada cuando se tenían que haber ido a Bélgica u otro país pero ya, e invocar la directiva europea contra la corrupción. El único con algo de cerebro fue el Santi Royuela que se fue al Líbano y el tío como está majara de vuelta a España.
Segundo fallo tener una C/C española cuando eso lo bloquean con la mirada en vez de haber pasado esos fondos a otra cuenta que lo tengan mucho más difícil bloquearla por no tener iban español y tenga que pasar por un juzgado europeo.

Hay unos fallos tremendos en la organización, pensando todavía que algún juez Español les va a hacer caso.


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Dic 2022)

Contestación del juez Presencia al abogado de Eva Kaili, la eurodiputada griega implicada en el “Qatargate”
Dic 30, 2022 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

En una nota de prensa hecha pública hace unos días ante los medios de comunicación griegos, Michalis Dimitrakopoulos, el abogado de la eurodiputada griega Eva Kaili (imputada en una presunta trama de sobornos en el Parlamento Europeo vinculada a Qatar y Marruecos) ha asegurado que su cliente “no sabía nada del dinero que encontraron en su casa”, y que los cargos sobre la que era vicepresidenta del Parlamento Europeo “son muy vagos y no se basan en circunstancias reales, sino únicamente en que el dinero se encontró bajo el mismo techo que Eva Kaili compartía con su pareja”.

Sobre las cuentas en paraísos fiscales que ACODAP (la asociación contra la corrupción liderada por el juez Presencia) ha denunciado ante la delegación española de la fiscalía europea que Kaili, junto con sus padres, mantienen en un paraíso fiscal, el abogado de la eurodiputada ha dicho que desde BLADEX OF PANAMÁ se le ha “comunicado” que su clienta no tiene al día de hoy ninguna cuenta en esa entidad; sin aclarar si antes las tenía y si la comunicación se ha tratado simplemente de una contestación telefónica o si la respuesta le ha sido notificada por escrito.

En cualquier caso, el juez Presencia quiere aprovechar la ocasión para recalcar una vez más que “ACODAP es titular de un buzón o canal externo de denuncias constituido conforme a la Directiva UE 2019/1937, dictada para proteger de las represalias a los informantes de infracciones de los intereses de la Unión; y que en esa condición recibió la denuncia formulada por el investigador Alberto Royuela, y el periodista Juan Martínez Grasa, ante la Fiscalía Europea contra Eva Kaili y 7 personas más, implicados todos ellos en el “Qatargate”, y que puede consultar aquí: “Qatargate”: Aquí puede consultar las cuentas en paraísos fiscales de los principales implicados

Según esa información, Eva Kaili habría recibido dos ingresos por un importe total de 20.000.000 $ en el BLADEX OF PANAMA, de los que a día de hoy le quedaría un saldo de 9.216.234 dólares.

Toda esa documentación, junto con otras cuatro denuncias interpuestas también por Alberto Royuela y Juan Martínez Grasa esta vez ante la agencia tributaria española (contra los dos integrantes de la delegación española del EUROJUST y dos miembros de la delegación española de la fiscalía europea, igualmente por blanqueo de capitales por presuntas cuentas en paraísos fiscales) fue puesta por ACODAP en conocimiento de la fiscalía europea con sede en España, y del juzgado belga que está conociendo de las actuaciones contra Kaili, su familia y otros implicados más en el “Qatargate”.

En cualquier caso, el juez Presencia quiere aclarar que “no es misión de los buzones o canales de denuncia la comprobación de la documentación que llega a su conocimiento, sino la de trasladarla a la autoridad competente para su investigación”; como tampoco resulta procedente que desde la asociación que preside “deba cuestionarse la estrategia procesal que hacen pública ante los medios de comunicación los abogados que asisten a los sospechosos de corrupción en salvaguarda del sacrosanto derecho de defensa”.


----------



## workforfood (31 Dic 2022)

> el abogado de la eurodiputada ha dicho que desde BLADEX OF PANAMÁ se le ha “comunicado” que su clienta* no tiene al día de hoy* ninguna cuenta en esa entidad



Solo con lo que ha dicho ya es bastante. si ha dicho eso a día de hoy es porque antes la tenía, pero vamos lo que diga el abogado es irrelevante tendrán que pedir una comisión rogatoria del histórico al banco y no a día de hoy de cuentas de Eva Kaili.


----------



## workforfood (1 Ene 2023)

Está cojonuda la entrevista al Juez Presencia sobre la primera comisión rogatoria a Eva Kaili lo de la pizarra con fómulas matemáticas le da un fondo intelectual.


----------



## CesareLombroso (1 Ene 2023)

workforfood dijo:


> Está cojonuda la entrevista al Juez Presencia sobre la primera comisión rogatoria a Eva Kaili lo de la pizarra con fómulas matemáticas le da un fondo intelectual.




Prefiero verlo asi, que es como estara en breve


----------



## Uritorco (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Burbunauta (1 Ene 2023)

Hasta Grecia es menos corrupta que España. Estamos en manos de la peor mafia europea.


----------



## Uritorco (Viernes a la(s) 1:19 AM)

Interesante vídeo el de hoy de casi una hora de duración.
De nuevo la Banca Rothschild en acción. Por lo visto, según confiesa hasta en dos ocasiones, Alberto Royuela tiene antepasados judíos prestamistas, y gracias a estos familiares ha tenido acceso a cierta documentación de la Banca Rothschild con la que están ligados. Que cosas.

Disfrútenlo. El lunes aportarán más información.


----------



## Debunker (Viernes a la(s) 11:36 AM)

workforfood dijo:


> Cuando caiga Presencia, los Royuela y Grasa van detrás.
> Fallos que veo y muy gordos para gente que se supone está entrenada en la corrupción española.
> 
> Primero residen y emiten en España como si nada cuando se tenían que haber ido a Bélgica u otro país pero ya, e invocar la directiva europea contra la corrupción. El único con algo de cerebro fue el Santi Royuela que se fue al Líbano y el tío como está majara de vuelta a España.
> ...




El mundo ha cambiado desde el 2.000 , con base anterior, todo lo que vivimos actualmente es una mentira colosal, todo es corrupción del máximo nivel, lo que hay en EEUU es para mear y no echar gota, comenzando por pucherazo de las últimas elecciones, la más que demostrada super corrupción de los Biden, el que EEUU tenga un presidente super corrupto e inmoral y encima con alzeimer , lo de la UE que tiene en su parlamento una oficina permanente de Marruecos que compra parlamentarios, a saber si hay mas países en el parlamento europeo haciendo lo mismo, todo lo de Catar y el futbol , las vacunas compradas en exceso y sobre precio de la von der layer con hasta cientos de millones robados, todos estos casos han salido a la palestra por pura casualidad y son de tal importancia que demuestran que son la punta del iceber y ¿donde está la Jusiticia? no existe , la justicia es tan corrupta o más que los mismos políticos. Corruptos al por mayor se mantienen en sus puestos y siguen robando y corrompiendo y no pasa nada. 

El ER ha llegado tarde , no hay justicia que los ampare, estamos caput.


----------



## workforfood (Viernes a la(s) 11:48 AM)

Debunker dijo:


> El mundo ha cambiado desde el 2.000 , con base anterior, todo lo que vivimos actualmente es una mentira colosal, todo es corrupción del máximo nivel, lo que hay en EEUU es para mear y no echar gota, comenzando por pucherazo de las últimas elecciones, la más que demostrada super corrupción de los Biden, el que EEUU tenga un presidente super corrupto e inmoral y encima con alzeimer , lo de la UE que tiene en su parlamento una oficina permanente de Marruecos que compra parlamentarios, a saber si hay mas países en el parlamento europeo haciendo lo mismo, todo lo de Catar y el futbol , las vacunas compradas en exceso y sobre precio de la von der layer con hasta cientos de millones robados, todos estos casos han salido a la palestra por pura casualidad y son de tal importancia que demuestran que son la punta del iceber y ¿donde está la Jusiticia? no existe , la justicia es tan corrupta o más que los mismos políticos. Corruptos al por mayor se mantienen en sus puestos y siguen robando y corrompiendo y no pasa nada.
> 
> El ER ha llegado tarde , no hay justicia que los ampare, estamos caput.



Tienen la baza de Qatar que ha sido providencial. Que la justicia es corrupta creo que no hay que ir al caso de los Royuela para darse cuenta de ello, la justicia es la institución más corrupta. Pero vamos esto puede dar sorpresas si lo de Eva Kaili se confirma, lo van a tener chungo para enjuiciar a los Royuela solo tienen que pasar a un país europeo no Libano y todo lo de Gadea va directo a la papelera, aquí va a hacer lo que le dé la gana.


----------



## Cebolleta (Martes a la(s) 9:01 PM)

Nutrisión. La banca Choldchild en acción.


----------



## ciberecovero (Hoy a la(s) 10:22 AM)

El gobierno recoge las alegaciones hechas por ACODAP para la transposición de la Directiva Europea contra la corrupcion.
Ene 2, 2023 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​
Esta nota de prensa que recordamos a continuación, que se publicó en Marzo del 2022 en la web de ACODAP, era nuestro artículo sobre la directiva europea 1937/2019 que recoge la protección de aquellas personas que denuncien infracciones del derecho de la Unión, donde enumerábamos las distintas alegaciones y ha sido recogido íntegro por el actual proyecto de ley que se está tramitando en el Senado.

Alegaciones de ACODAP al “Anteproyecto de Ley reguladora de la protección de las personas que informen sobre infracciones normativas y de lucha contra la corrupción” aprobado por el Consejo de Ministros para la transposición de la Directiva EU 2019/1937


----------



## ciberecovero (Hoy a la(s) 6:06 PM)

El juez Gadea denunciado ante el CGPJ por su presunta psicopatía
Ene 3, 2023 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

*En la denuncia, formulada por ACODAP, se solicita su inmediata expulsión de la Carrera Judicial*

_Talavera de la Reina. 3 de enero de 2023._

La inquina que viene demostrando *Gadea* desde hace meses contra el juez *Fernando Presencia*, la asociación que preside y los socios colaboradores no puede tener otra explicación razonable que un trastorno mental. Queda claro que su animadversión personal y obsesiva le ha hecho perder los papeles y el sentido común. *Gadea* evidencia una inexplicable obstinación que solo pretende acabar con *ACODAP*. Utiliza para ello sin mesura los recursos de la Audiencia Nacional, buscando imponer sus fines particulares.

El escrito presentado en este mismo día ante el *Consejo General del Poder Judicial* ocupa 14 páginas, en las que se razonan detalladamente los motivos que llevan a solicitar la suspensión cautelar de funciones y/o la jubilación anticipada de *Gadea Francés*, finalizando con el siguiente Suplico:

_“SUPLICO A V.E. que, teniendo por presentado este escrito con los documentos que se acompañan se sirva aplicar las medidas de prevención secundaria previstas en el Capítulo III y SE ACTIVE el Protocolo de actuación frente al acoso sexual, al acoso por razón de sexo, al acoso discriminatorio, y frente a todas las formas de acoso y violencia en la Carrera Judicial, aprobado por Acuerdo de 28 de enero de 2016, de la Comisión Permanente del Consejo General del Poder Judicial, y en concreto, la incoación del procedimiento disciplinario formal a que se refiere el artículo 11 del Protocolo, contra D. JOAQUIN ELIAS GADEA FRANCÉS, Magistrado-Juez de refuerzo del Juzgado Central de Instrucción Nº 006 de la Audiencia Nacional por si la actuación denunciada fuese susceptible de falta leve y/o grave y/o muy grave ex arts. 417 y 418 LOPJ, recabando TESTIMONIO TOTAL de actuaciones al Juzgado Central de Instrucción Nº 006 de la Audiencia Nacional (D.P. 50/22), por las razones expuestas, para que en su día se proceda a la EXPULSIÓN DE LA CARRERA JUDICIAL, cautelarmente suspensión de funciones y/o la jubilación anticipada ante los signos evidentes de un comportamiento que podría calificarse de una psicopatía aún no diagnosticada; en todo caso la activación del Protocolo de actuación frente a todas las formas de acoso y violencia en la Carrera Judicial aprobado por el Acuerdo de la Comisión Permanente del Consejo General del Poder Judicial de 28 de enero de 2016), por ser de Justicia que respetuosamente pido en Talavera de la Reina, para Madrid, a 30 de diciembre de dos mil veintidós.
Fdo.: Fdo. Fernando Presencia Crespo. Magistrado.”_




​


----------



## ciberecovero (hace 2 minutos)

El juez Presencia y ACODAP preparan querella contra EL PAÍS
Ene 6, 2023 | Notas de prensa







*Nota de Prensa de ACODAP*​

*La demanda de conciliación, previa a la querella, se presenta en los juzgados de Madrid contra el periodista José María Jiménez Gálvez al que se le pide una indemnización de 300.000 € por las injurias y calumnias vertidas en sus artículos, contra los demandantes*


----------

